# The UK Growers Thread!



## lozac123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all UK growers!

This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.


woo, UK.


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 2, 2009)

WOO UK Weed!!

I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.

I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 2, 2009)

well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow thats pretty steep.

You got a grow on?


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 2, 2009)

not atm. waiting for the weather to improve a bit and ill do my yearly outdoor grow.


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 3, 2009)

hey guys i pay 20 an 8 in da east but usually sum stiky shit man. dyin for a nice smoke lol


----------



## monkz (Apr 3, 2009)

finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy a uk page lol
live in south london pay 20 an eigth about 130 a ounce but its never weighed up properly... dealers think they an trick you but some people other than dealers also have the sense to go into any fukin shop and buy a scale lol... always have some grams missing in what i buy... and the strains arent that great, its also fukin wet as hell


----------



## weedmanjam (Apr 3, 2009)

dude i get an oz for 100 wer i stay dry as hell 2 never buy wet shit dude


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 3, 2009)

Another UK member here  Nice idea!

Last year I found myself without homegrown for the first time in 11 years. Had a gifted Q of UK Cheese from a good mate and made it last a month! Refused to buy the crap available locally, tried a Q of local soapbar for £15 and binned it, no taste, no effect, hard as iron. Waited until I was up and running again......man did it taste good that first smoke again. Think I went without for several months. 

Its about time this damn law was changed...criminalising otherwise honest people!


----------



## alanpartridge (Apr 3, 2009)

any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


----------



## covertgrow (Apr 3, 2009)

lol im in north london and pay £20 an 8th, £35 a q, but the 8ths weigh up about 2.4g and the q's 5.5g ounces cost between £140 and £160,
basically always the same kinda strain, just light green fluffy buds,
rarely a nice bit of cheese comes about,


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 3, 2009)

I just had to part with £120 of my HARD EARNED muller for what dried down to 22g!!!!

We can all agree, Buying weed is lame as fuck.....so Tell us about your GROW's! 

I'm currently running Hindu Kush, ICE, and White Widow.

In three weeks I won't have to be buying greenz for a LOOOOOOONG time. (Perpeptual Harvest! BOOYOW!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2009)

afternoon gents! am up north and aint bought gear for over 6 months! currently got 3 ak48s and 3 NL x Shiva and a chiesel soon to be mother! journal in me sig

reet its friday im away to the pube for a broon and a shmoke !!!!

Shearer for prime minister


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 3, 2009)

Your Plants are looking healthy dude.


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon gents!
> 
> Shearer for prime minister


Well I'm down south....BUT I'm sure looking forward to seeing Shearer walk out onto that pitch as manager, cometh the hour and all that, can't wait to see the reception he gets  

Oh, and growing Bubba O Kush & an AK47 x called 'Needles'. 

Have a good weekend all .


----------



## Arrid (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys. 

Nice to see the population of UK growers on RIU has increased! 

The weed I'm getting at the moment is dirty polish weed, usually sprayed with god knows what. 

It's all anybody has, so it will have to do I guess.

As someone said, buying weed is lame.. I say buying UK weed is lamer. haha.

Remember you're representing the UK so don't go causing arguments and leaving illiterate posts! 

Currently only buying a tens (1.7g) at a time because the weed is terrible and I don't want to waste my money. 

I like how one of the tags is "bbc" haha.


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Apr 3, 2009)

hey guys, currently got 2 ww (topped and tied) and 2 morning glory (topped only) under a 400w in soil, got about 4 wks to harvest, these pics are about 2wks old .. ww first












and the morning glory..






a for weed prices, my most recent scores were a half of uk cheese at 75 and a halves of g13 for 70... seems pricer than some of you guys pay but the gear was excellent and well worth every penny, the g13 in particular, it really kicked my ass - i'd smoke half a jay and come around like an hour later staring into space and dribbling like a fool


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol. sounds like good stuff!
oh yeah, the bbc tag was inspired by dynamites thread on the documentary on wether weed was bad or not. check it out:https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/177129-bbc-horizon-cannabis-evil-weed.html

its very interesting.

as for a good strain outdoors, i have white rhino last year, that was great. iv got trainwreck this year, looking forward to it.


----------



## Reddragon1986 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice to see uk growers like me. The reason i started growing was of the shit weed was buying,its like powered green seaweed and once every 2 years a 8th of blueberrty comes along. 
I believe this country shud hav same laws as the dam,locking us away for doin natures thing,who do these leaders think they are!


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 4, 2009)

hey peeps whos goin outdoor this year then. i no i wil be, fuk the dealers, lol. il just be growin my bag seed into 8ft monsters n let nature do the rest. As for the weed front has sum nice uk cheese last week. just bout gone tho


Happy uk growin lol


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 4, 2009)

i get reasonable stuff all the time, never dipped usually dry, sometimes it can be a little on the damp side and a few too many stems but its still nice weed.

I currently have 2 female hash plants and 1 og cheese cutting 30 odd days in to veg going for 2 months veg and then bloom, no top no tie no bend just natural


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 4, 2009)

WTF is that stuff they spray on green?

It makes the ash go stiff and doesn't tap off property, some kind of silicon spray maybe?


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 4, 2009)

its dipped in something, but i think its better not to know the truth and just stay away from it and smoke your own


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 4, 2009)

Word, I hear you there.

No one wants to deal with Criminals.... no morals..... not like us mellow stoners.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes Boys!
Ahhh a Uk thread...Sweet.
Got 4 WW on the go for my first grow..day 26 flower.
Bout £140-£150 for standard allthough i got lucky a few weeks ago and got an oz of dynamite WW for £150.


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jointsmith said:


> WTF is that stuff they spray on green?
> It makes the ash go stiff and doesn't tap off property, some kind of silicon spray maybe?


 
*Some info copied from 'Gritweed Awareness Campaign". Its everywhere in the UK, almost everyone I know has been sold a bit! Some is sprayed on before the harvest so the buds grow and disguise it to the naked eye almost. Worth a read:*

************************************

The first reports of this so called gritweed in the UK dates back to Spring / Summer 2006 when a handful of localized cases were identified. Since then the supply of this contaminated "skunk" appears to have increased dramatically, infiltrating all levels of the supply chain throughout the British Isles. Regular cannabis users now report that this gritweed is predominantly the only type of herbal cannabis available to them - a situation that many feel is a direct result of the police's recent wave of crackdowns on UK based cannabis growers which has had a marked effect on both the levels and quality of supply. 

Currently it seems there are four main types of contaminant grit-weeds flooding the UK market, these are:

- *Large Glass Particle Contamination*
- *Industrial Etchant Spray Contamination*
- *Sugar or Sand Contamination*
- *Micro Contaminants* (stealth grit) 

Unconfirmed reports suggest that smoking cannabis that is contaminated with any of the above has been linked with complaints by users of sore mouth, mouth ulcers, chesty persistent coughs, and a tight chest lasting a few days after use.

Fortunately, identifying most of the contaminated gritweed varieties is fairly straightforward. In most cases the weed will, at a glance, look of a good standard but it will not smell very strong at all. On further inspection the gritweed may seem like it is covered in what looks like THC crystals however these could be the contaminant glass / silica particles so a more detailed examination is required. 

The surest method seems to involve testing the weed by placing a very small amount in your mouth and running it over your teeth / tongue. If you feel a gritty sand like residue when you clench your teeth together then chances are you are dealing with gritweed (probably the silica or road paint contaminant variety). If you don't feel any grit-like substance between your teeth but the weed tastes very sweet (sugary) then chances are it has been dusted with sugar to bulk out the weight.


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 4, 2009)

That sprayed crap is wrong. y ruin a perfectly good bit of bud???
People are just greedy


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 4, 2009)

sum bagseed i started. quite old pics they are bout 1 n half ft tall now wil get sum recent 1s soon. they goin outside in sum huge pots soon


----------



## Arrid (Apr 4, 2009)

Anti-freeze is a big "hit" with the dealers around my area. They spray it on and it apparently makes it look like it has more crystals. Fuck knows why. I remember a while back buying some weed that had powdered glass on it, I was not amused. 

The only way to stop the dealers/growers here producing/selling shit weed is by not buying from them..I know a lot of us don't but mainly the dealers keep selling because little 13 years old kids will smoke anything that resembles weed!!

As far as I know nobody has been pushing for medical marijuana either. It's gone up to class B AGAIN.

Just the other day my best mates mum was arrested for possession and lost her job because of it. She had ONE spliffs worth of weed on her.(about 0.7g) 

Most people would think that the police would let that kind of stuff slide.

If you are a responsible adult who enjoys smoking cannabis then the police should have no right to arrest..

They should bring in at least one law protecting the responsible people. But hey, that's never gonna happen!


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 5, 2009)

how true!!

us tokers just sit smoke n chill while the piss heads out there go round gettin pissed up singin fightin n smashin da place up lol


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 5, 2009)

haha. il be growing outdoors again this year budrain!

its shit, all i was getting for a long time was the glass shit. ive already said this on another thread on this site, but my friend thought the crystals of glass were thc crystals, and rolled a joing mostly of them. he smoked it, and for a few hours afterwards, coughed up blood!
it was sick!

we need to do an online petition just like stoney mc fried started for the USA users.

its bullshit that spliff story! thats insane! the poor woman!


----------



## stuboy892003 (Apr 5, 2009)

im a uk grower in my journal i have 1 in soil and another in oxi pot dwc have a look and see what you think of them https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/171975-big-budha-cheese-soil-dwc-2.html


----------



## sophanox (Apr 5, 2009)

yo, I was just wondering what soil you uk heads use for soil - everyone bangs on about fox farm but I can't find anywhere that sells it in the uk! cheers


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 5, 2009)

i use this organic one that we get in for normal plants. but iv tried all sorts. i bought the cheapest one in asda before now, and it works great. i do millions of things with it tho if i plant it outside. seaweed powder is a great long term fert which give great results.


----------



## stuboy892003 (Apr 5, 2009)

i brought some indoor plant soil and a bag of perlite from my garden center but last time i used biobizz all mix from www.growell.co.uk and that worked well


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 5, 2009)

no prob.

so what should the next q be?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

phoenix58 said:


> Well I'm down south....BUT I'm sure looking forward to seeing Shearer walk out onto that pitch as manager, cometh the hour and all that, can't wait to see the reception he gets
> 
> Oh, and growing Bubba O Kush & an AK47 x called 'Needles'.
> 
> Have a good weekend all .


i was devastated all afternoon i cant believe we played that poorly and had a blatant over the line goal disallowed, mind chelski were pretty poor too.

the real kick in the teeth was that watching the Man U game yesterday when the commentators stopped talking you could clearly hear the whole crowd singing *Cheer up Alan Shearer,
oh what can it mean to a sad geordie b*****d and a s**te football te-aa-mmm* i was and still am gutted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

not quite sure why im posting this but it illustrates the plight were in as uk growers...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCbDF-OPDX4

the streets 'the irony of it all'


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not quite sure why im posting this but it illustrates the plight were in as uk growers...
> 
> 
> the streets 'the irony of it all'


Thats a powerful message. Its a victimless 'crime', we grow a few plants in the privacy of our own homes as a means of social relaxation and we're persecuted endlessly...... when I was arrested last year the PC booking me in with the custody officer said "small cannabis grow, hardly crime of the century is it"....... its the politicians driving this, yet they continue to drink in thier duty free parliamentary bars....total hypocracy.

Got me going early in the mroning there G&T !! 

*edit* Sorry to see Newcastle lose on Saturday, hes got a lot of work to do this week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

phoenix58 said:


> Thats a powerful message. Its a victimless 'crime', we grow a few plants in the privacy of our own homes as a means of social relaxation and we're persecuted endlessly...... when I was arrested last year the PC booking me in with the custody officer said "small cannabis grow, hardly crime of the century is it"....... its the politicians driving this, yet they continue to drink in thier duty free parliamentary bars....total hypocracy.
> 
> Got me going early in the mroning there G&T !!
> 
> *edit* Sorry to see Newcastle lose on Saturday, hes got a lot of work to do this week.


totally agree with you man its hardly like your out there kicking grannies over for their pension to feed your smack habit, it boils my piss too man. 

i cant believe our government commissioned a study to find out if cannabis was harmful to individuals only to completely disregard the findings that it doesn't cause mental illness and schizophrenia and then ugprade it back to class B. 

this was a knee jerk reaction to the amount of people who took it being downgraded as the oppurtunity to spark up a fatty wherever they fancied. if your going to be blatantly doing something still illegal expect to get your collar felt. stoners are so stupid sometimes. that and that MP's daughter was stabbed by a shizophrenic that admitted hed had a few joints that day. i think a little colmn A and a little column B. 

now ive gone and got my self all worked up aaagh id only just calmed down from the toon losing.  think i need a j


----------



## wildyking07 (Apr 6, 2009)

wowfrom looking at the first 2 pages the prices round your areas are abit low?

i live in Birmingham

oz = £170-£200+
0.8 Grams = £10
8th (which weights 1.7 :l)=£20


----------



## skunkman155 (Apr 6, 2009)

BudBrain said:


> hey guys i pay 20 an 8 in da east but usually sum stiky shit man. dyin for a nice smoke lol


hi,im payin 140 an oz in the north.the bud is a bit shit tho,ive just grown sum nightshade il be bangin tht out at 170 or 2.6 for 20.


----------



## skunkman155 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow birmingham is expensive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

skunkman155 said:


> hi,im payin 140 an oz in the north.the bud is a bit shit tho,ive just grown sum nightshade il be bangin tht out at 170 or 2.6 for 20.



but will you be calling your 2.6's 8ths is the question???


----------



## skunkman155 (Apr 6, 2009)

sophanox said:


> yo, I was just wondering what soil you uk heads use for soil - everyone bangs on about fox farm but I can't find anywhere that sells it in the uk! cheers


i use coco soil mixed with clay pebbles,but thts an hydro set up an it works a treat


----------



## weedmanjam (Apr 6, 2009)

if i were to buy round here i would get an oz for 100 2 120 ! Thts only bcoz i knw a few growers ! The fake gangstas about my bit try to charge 180 for an oz but its total wet n shit strain only buy dry bud man peace


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Apr 6, 2009)

Whe-hey! A UK thread!

I'm happy now - not having a go at the yanks, but some of 'em keep going on about wal-mart and talking about SO much stuff you just can't get over here so "matter-of-factly" I DO sometimes wanna scream at them "ok, but WE CAN'T GET THIS STUFF AS EASILY IN THE UK!"

...well, at least WE can just walk into a smoke shop and buy seeds over the counter lol  (even if the good seeds CAN be expensive...)

I generally use J arthur bowers potting compost...My current grow (Ice Cream clone and Hawaii Maui-waui) is all done in some cheap stuff I found in poundland - BUT last time I went in they had 15 litre bags of J arthur soil...SO I bought 3 of em!

Finding high 42 watt CFL bulbs is another question though...

...having said that, I bought one of those CFL+reflector kits on ebay for about 50 quid - it paid for itself AND THEN SOME after a single 2-plant grow!


----------



## dankycheds (Apr 6, 2009)

150 ozs of sum pukka pukka amnesia in brum

growing oldskool original g
and cheese


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 6, 2009)

id love to try some cheese, whats it like?
ok, heres one for every grower, whats the best website for grow stuff? lights etc...


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

*basement lighting/hydro hobby or norfolk lights i think best shops for equipment in uk*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

i second basement lighting. used them plenty good service fast delivery n decent price


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i second basement lighting. used them plenty good service fast delivery n decent price


 HYDRO HOBBY cheaper foy some stuff like nutes. check out me baby big buddha g-bombs.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 6, 2009)

wow, hydro hobby seem good!

i quite like greens horticulture


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

i just flushed soil YESTERDAY due to ph and nute problem what is best to do now. ph tester aint guna be here for a couple ov days. im using bio canna vega NPK 3.5-1-5.5, ive also got some GUANO NPK 8-1-1
*WHAT SHAL I DO NOW* ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> i just flushed soil YESTERDAY due to ph and nute problem what is best to do now. ph tester aint guna be here for a couple ov days. im using bio canna vega NPK 3.5-1-5.5, ive also got some GUANO NPK 8-1-1
> *WHAT SHAL I DO NOW* ? ? ? ? ?


how old are your girls? got any pics? best bet is just to give plain water for the next couple of feeds n let them level out then start off with 1/4 or 1/2 strength nutes again and build up.

good luck man!


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

My plamts 3 weeks old. They at the top ov this page


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

chillax man they look green n healthy to me! no sign of burn?! or yellowing. how are you measuring your ph ?


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

Ill post the newer pics in a few minits. They not so healthy, i just guess by lookin at the symptoms that its a ph issue


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

hey everyone , lets hope this uk thread stays alive ! what outdoor strain are people going with this year? not sure id like test my indoor strains on our weather !


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> id love to try some cheese, whats it like?
> ok, heres one for every grower, whats the best website for grow stuff? lights etc...


cheese is over rated imo, ebay have been very good to me over the years.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

THIS IS MY PROBLEM? ????
ANY IDEAS. I THINK Ph


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

£20 a hen of sprayed, £25 for ok...but more and more are selling £10 a g these days. good money if your selling an oz for £280 !!


----------



## xogenic (Apr 6, 2009)

120 an ounce grass 
60 ounce hash


----------



## hamsterman (Apr 6, 2009)

yo people first time grower, long time smoker, currently got 2 white rhino vegging on window sill while i build my cab, ill be running a 125w red spec eco light fro flower aswell as 20w cfls for side lighting. ill post pics of my set up when its finished.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> THIS IS MY PROBLEM? ????
> ANY IDEAS. I THINK Ph



does look a little like ph fluctuation , id be flushing at 5.8 and checking the run off. over watering and over feeding may also be an issue ??


----------



## xogenic (Apr 6, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> THIS IS MY PROBLEM? ????
> ANY IDEAS. I THINK Ph


looks over waterd mate maby your nutes are strong try cutting em down a lill and before you water mait till the first inch or so is quite dry


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

140 oz standard grade 160 oz highgrade £40 oz solid, i deal with bars tho


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

not over water it just been flushed and not much nutes yet either. the only thing i dont know is my Ph. iv never over waterd a plant yet.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

are you using RO ? ph'ing the water ?


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

whats ro and not PHing water,me new ph tester not here for a few days i stood on me last one and broke it last grow.


----------



## xogenic (Apr 6, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> not over water it just been flushed and not much nutes yet either. the only thing i dont know is my Ph. iv never over waterd a plant yet.


might just be a droopy plant my hashplants did that for a while but once they started flowering they picked up 

ph usualy makes the leaf go yellow


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't see much wrong with those at all, nothing I'd be too worried about anyway! Are you refering to the slight varigation in the leaf colouring? happens sometimes.

Test PH, under a fiver for a reliable manual test kit, takes seconds and accurate enough for soil. I find 2 drops of PH down brings my water down from 7.5 to 6.2/6.4 and thats good enough for me 

Link for info:

Manual test kit cheap!


*edit* ....I see you broke your PH pen!!! I'll leave the link for others.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> whats ro and not PHing water,me new ph tester not here for a few days i stood on me last one and broke it last grow.



reverse osmosis (water), well worth it, only £1.50 for 20 litres at most good hyro shops , if your not ph'ing it will be hitting the plants at about 7.5 ? depending on your medium this will cause lockout pretty quick, some strains will grow with a high ph but id get a meter sorted quick imo.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

whats the averige ph ov uk tap water. not much leaf discolouration just some fans are cupped upwards and some are cupped downwards some leaf vains are turnin red, i orderd ph pen off ebay works out at £18 with postage and get the 2 calibration solutions with it


----------



## xogenic (Apr 6, 2009)

phoenix58 said:


> I can't see much wrong with those at all, nothing I'd be too worried about anyway! Are you refering to the slight varigation in the leaf colouring? happens sometimes.
> 
> Test PH, under a fiver for a reliable manual test kit, takes seconds and accurate enough for soil. I find 2 drops of PH down brings my water down from 7.5 to 6.2/6.4 and thats good enough for me
> 
> ...


looks like a good lill tester mihgt have to give it a try


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 6, 2009)

about 7.5-8 in a hard water aera


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

Yo Erbal, the leaf curl could be a ph thing if its the only variable your not sure on, could also be heat?! what light you got them under?

i generally dont worry too much about ph i just go by eye n if the plant looks green n healthy i dont worry. if they were my own babies id probably just ease off the nutes for the next couple of waterings n see how she goes !

usually when someone posts a plant problem you get a picture of some yellow curled up half dead sprout, i wouldnt worry too much bout yours!


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah man your plants look all good to me.

Don't drive yourself crazy trying to acheive perfection, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 6, 2009)

Weed

120 an ounce (28.3g)
30 a quarter (7g)
20's are about 3g
10's are about 1.3-1.4g

Hash

Shit soapbar- 50 an ounce or 15 a quarter

Ice hash and temple balls- 10 bar for a gram

25 bar for 1/8th of pollen or afghan black

I've not had that many problems with sprayed weed, in fact I've only got it once and told the silly bastard I wanted my money back once I realised. I refuse to buy soap at all, I just don't see the attraction in smoking resin glands mixed with brick dust, diesel, terpentine, bits of plastic bags etc. I tell you no lie in saying that I have a mate that's made a whole lego man from soapbar, the dealer microwaved it, cut it with bits of legomen then compressed it back. Crazy shit. 

Got my outdoor grow on the go already, Big Bud Afghani from Pukka seeds. Should get a nice harvest out of it with a bit of luck.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Apr 6, 2009)

YEA ILL GET THE PH SORTED AND SEE HOW IT GOES.. 
MY LAST GROW ALL HAD PERFECT LEAFS FROM START TO FINISH, APPART FROM THE LEAFS THEY LOST DURING FLOWERING
IVE GOT 1/4 STRENGTH NPK 8/1/1 GUANO MIXED IN THE SOIL AND THAT ALONE IS Ph6. 
HAS ANY1 USED GUANO? 
IF I HAVE A LOCK DUE TO PH CAN I FOLIER FEED WITH BIO CANNA VEGA NPK3.5/1/5.5 NUTES IF I USE AT A LOW STRENGTH? OR THE GUANO IN A SPRAY


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 6, 2009)

I usually go with just pH'd water if I'm worried about lockout.

If you're using decent enough soil you shouldn't need to fert too much anyway, just give it what it needs if it starts showing deficiencies.

It's way easy to misjudge and burn plants.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 6, 2009)

joint smith is right. a decent soil mix should have nutes for 4 weeks already in it, so theres no need to add them.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone else from the uk use rainwater on their plants? Mine seem to grow better with it - I live in the suburbs and HAVE got a ph tester, but I generally don't use it...suburban rainwater is about right around here, and its a lot better than our tapwater when it comes to the plants (chalky hardwater...been told one drop of vinegar per 2 litre botttle sorts it out but I'd rather use rainwater as its closer to the right PH anyway...)


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 7, 2009)

I've just started a Grow Journal if anyone wants to check out my grow.

Pics aren't great.

UK: Jointsmiths Perpeptual Grow


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 7, 2009)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> Anyone else from the uk use rainwater on their plants? Mine seem to grow better with it.quote]
> 
> Me, my plants are outdoors and mine seem to love rainwater. Anyone that wants to see a recently started outdoor UK grow, link is in sig


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 7, 2009)

what you uker's think of this?

http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2009/04/07/new-uk-law-internet-data-and-telephony-details-now-retained/


----------



## hayzink (Apr 7, 2009)

hey im from the uk, scotland 

weed seems to be way more up here.

china crap is 40q 70/80 half 140/160 oz once in a blue moon its ok.

decient shit is 200 oz and it still tends to be a bit tacky and needs drying.

i was offered a q of sensi star for £75 i told him where to go but my mate bought a half of the stuff.

got my 10 nice looking strab haze going so wont need to put up with it to long.


----------



## tyke1973 (Apr 7, 2009)

SHIT OVER £300 A OUNCE [email protected] THAT SHIT I CAN GET BLUEBERRY FOR £180/£130 ON MOST OTHER WEED PUT THE MAD MAN OUT OF BUISSNESS GROW SOME PUKKA BLUES AND DO IT FOR £180 OUNCE TILL THE MAN HAS DISSAPATED INTO THE SLIME HE [email protected] WOULD BET MONEY THE GUY THINKS HE IS A GANSTER TOO THERE ARE LITTLE DICKS LIKE THAT ROUND WHERE I LIVE TAKE IT OF HIM.


----------



## tyke1973 (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone smoked the blueberry[dutch passion the original strain]what did you think of it i know a guy who is growing some it looks pukka.


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 7, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> what you uker's think of this?
> 
> http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2009/04/07/new-uk-law-internet-data-and-telephony-details-now-retained/


Yeah I've heard about this, it is completely fucked. 

What happened to our personal privacy?

We need to find a way to get online without a 'Service Provider'......anyone think of a way?


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm not sure how safe anything online will become, i'm not sure of what data they can get from an isp but i would think they would have data on everything including passwords and all sorts


----------



## hayzink (Apr 7, 2009)

tyke1973 said:


> SHIT OVER £300 A OUNCE [email protected] THAT SHIT I CAN GET BLUEBERRY FOR £180/£130 ON MOST OTHER WEED PUT THE MAD MAN OUT OF BUISSNESS GROW SOME PUKKA BLUES AND DO IT FOR £180 OUNCE TILL THE MAN HAS DISSAPATED INTO THE SLIME HE [email protected] WOULD BET MONEY THE GUY THINKS HE IS A GANSTER TOO THERE ARE LITTLE DICKS LIKE THAT ROUND WHERE I LIVE TAKE IT OF HIM.



its quite dry up here atm so you gotta take what you can get.

im smoking the shitty cheap option till mine are good to go.


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 7, 2009)

wildyking07 said:


> wowfrom looking at the first 2 pages the prices round your areas are abit low?
> 
> i live in Birmingham
> 
> ...


how can 1.7 be called an 8th lol an 8th is at least 3.5


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 7, 2009)

an 8th is an 8th of an oz, but dealers are cheap now and like ass raping fellow smokers.


----------



## tallicagolf (Apr 7, 2009)

Jointsmith said:


> Yeah I've heard about this, it is completely fucked.
> 
> What happened to our personal privacy?
> 
> We need to find a way to get online without a 'Service Provider'......anyone think of a way?



Use this 

http://www.vtunnel.com/


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 8, 2009)

*tallicagolf:* Thats useful, thanks for posting. Rep+

*tyke1973:* I grew Dutch Passion Blueberry a few years ago when I could still afford those prices!!!  I was a big fan of DP seeds, still am really despite the high price. I think in the case of DP seeds you get what you pay for in terms of years of experience. The BB was lovely stuff, some of that characteristic twist mutant growth in veg, but lovely buds, reeking of fruit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

phoenix58 said:


> When I was busted last year I was amazed when during questioning print offs of my posts in a well known cannabis activist site were produced as bloody evidence! The guy said to me " the case was well researched on the internet". I still have no idea how they got my address but I can only presume it came from ISP. THose print offs were sufficient evidence to produce a warrant to search my property for "supply of a controlled drug". My small personal grow was found as a result. True.
> 
> I'm sick of whats happening to this country at the moment.


and your crazy enough to go back onto a dope growing website?!?!?! were you openly admitting to supplying dope?

food for thought tho i was considering not visiting this site, wonder if i can get a mod to clarify what happens if the rozzers were to ask for info.

EDIT: legal edge say they cant do shit without you slipping up like giving away identity or location as an isp can only give the location they have not prove who was using the machine.


----------



## phoenix58 (Apr 8, 2009)

I only ever grew sufficient for myself!


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 8, 2009)

mercer88 said:


> Didnt see this thread till jus now, forgive my similar thread below, sorry,
> 
> Yh uk growers on riu such as us dont get much input, im thinkin of startin a private uk growers live chat room, dno yet,
> 
> ...


BOOOOO!!!

Sorry I don't really like cash croppers very much.

I wouldn't exactly call it quick money if you're only aiming for 20oz x £100 (£2000)..... for 3 - 4 months of tending illegal plants..... you could earn more than that working at minimum wage (probably with a lot less paranoia)


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 8, 2009)

phoenix58 said:


> Nope, as I said above I was too openly involved in activism. I wont go into detail. I just posted this info as an example of how these things work.
> 
> I only ever grew sufficient for myself!


You a member of LCA?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

phoenix58 said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > and your crazy enough to go back onto a dope growing website?!?!?! were you openly admitting to supplying dope?
> ...


----------



## Evil Buddies (Apr 8, 2009)

I pay £90 for a half o of the banging B52 grown to perfection stinky as fukk if theres none of that about is some good kush for 50 a q. The prices now of skunk is ridiculous from 2006 in the uk skunk has been scarse was flooded b4 2006 always some bang bang to smoke and much cheaper. I think thats why people start to grow for personal reasons just to get something decent to bun


----------



## mercer88 (Apr 8, 2009)

I havested sum weed n it smells like cabbage..... Wtf,

Can quik dryin cause that??


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Apr 8, 2009)

down in shef i get normal weed for 20 an 8th but thats like 3 - 3.5g but i go for the real top end stuff at almost £10 a g! its worth it and i know how much my boi pays for that grade of stuff. I mean i have a 4 piece grinder and when he gets me an afghan strain i dont even shake it to get loads of thc! if i shake it i get like 0.2 a g!

The best weed i ever had came from shef a few years back, it came sealed in a plastic tablet kinda container sealed up and everything (obviously a proper factory job!!). i opened it in the pub and promptly got kicked out because of the deep smell, it was WILD!!! Half oz lasted me like 10 days! back then i could do that in 4 days easy!

I have a grow on to. My first one. its top 44, check it out in my signature!


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh yeah oz of ok weed is £120-140 and proper pukka is 180 down here....

i can get soap bars for 250 but i dnt fuck round with them any more. Weed goes down in bulk though, i payed £900 for a bar (9oz) of weed before.


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Apr 8, 2009)

can anyone get any exotic hash in the uk? (not soap)? i have had squidgey a couple of xmases ago but not much else! always shit pollen about but that like amature draw....i like to make my own tbh. got an oz of crumbled bud shake from my guy for a good price, I got almost an 8th of kief out of it and we're still smoking it in the shotty lol. its imense!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2009)

dude you got an 8th of keif and your polluting it with tobacco in a shotty?!?!?! you want shot lol


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 9, 2009)

Old Skool!

We used to do shotty's back in the day when we were like 15, they f**k you up lol.

I'm pretty sure shotty's are the main reason I have such a short attention span nowerdays.


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 9, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> can anyone get any exotic hash in the uk? (not soap)? i have had squidgey a couple of xmases ago but not much else! always shit pollen about but that like amature draw....i like to make my own tbh. got an oz of crumbled bud shake from my guy for a good price, I got almost an 8th of kief out of it and we're still smoking it in the shotty lol. its imense!


Seems to be a lot of Hash floating around Bristol, Squidgy Afgan black stuff, 'Bristol Cream' which is quite polm like.

I make some good ice hash out of my trim leaevs but I don't think I'd sell that.


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Apr 9, 2009)

8th of keif is nowt. i get about an 8th a week!!! today we had 2g in cookies!


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 10, 2009)

i had some slate a while back...it was amazing stuff...


----------



## sophanox (Apr 10, 2009)

Yo guys, dont jump the gun on this for I have spent fecking ages searching - but does anyone know where I can find some 15-20 litre square plant pots? The largest I can find is 11 litres, no where seems to go bigger than that!

Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## Jizmatica (Apr 10, 2009)

Loving this thread, i need to know where i can buy seeds from in the uk, and what strain i should get for my first grow

Gimmie some help guys


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 11, 2009)

www.everyonedoesit.com those guys iv used many a time.

as for the pots, try going to a massive garden centre, and if not, then maybe try some large buckets?


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 11, 2009)

Jizmatica said:


> Loving this thread, i need to know where i can buy seeds from in the uk, and what strain i should get for my first grow
> 
> Gimmie some help guys


Go to your local grow shop/ seed bank, get advise, and pay cash.

I would suggest Nirvana seeds for your first grow, they are cheap but decent.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 11, 2009)

'theattitude.co.uk' is good for seeds, always with me within a few days and some great deals.


----------



## Jizmatica (Apr 11, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> www.everyonedoesit.com those guys iv used many a time.
> 
> as for the pots, try going to a massive garden centre, and if not, then maybe try some large buckets?


Thanks man, this is just what im looking for, i dont start growing tilll the summer as education gets in the way 

but thanks again kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

I cant belive I missed this thread lol. I am a GB growing in one of the shires right in the middle of the country. The pot situation on the streets is so dia it made me start growing. Check my sig for me grows lol. Only thing i buy from dealers is imported hash cuz its yummy, soft black and pollum both at 140 an oz or £20 for 3g. The weed that's bout is wet unready mango that's rubbish and aint been flushed or stuff thats been coated in flame retardant or something, it dunt burn well atall and gives u hard black ash.


----------



## sophanox (Apr 11, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> www.everyonedoesit.com those guys iv used many a time.
> 
> as for the pots, try going to a massive garden centre, and if not, then maybe try some large buckets?


Excellent idea! +rep for you sir!

Man I can't decide between white russian or double dipped sour banana for my second grow - any opinions?


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 11, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> can anyone get any exotic hash in the uk? (not soap)? i have had squidgey a couple of xmases ago but not much else! always shit pollen about but that like amature draw....i like to make my own tbh. got an oz of crumbled bud shake from my guy for a good price, I got almost an 8th of kief out of it and we're still smoking it in the shotty lol. its imense!


I can get ice hash imported from the 'dam, pollen and temple balls but I have to go to the Toon to get it.


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

hey peeps does any1 no roughly how much electricity a 250hps would use or if any1 nos where i can get a smaller wattage hps.

surely they cant use that much electric my hoover uses 1200w lol


+REP for da help

cheers


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

is there any growers in da east??? lincolnshire/cambridgeshire???


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

Im in a shire but not either of those lol. Wen i was burning a 250w It was like a few quid extra a week on top of me normal lecy bill, Im on a pay as you go lecy meter. Costs me bout 3 pound aday now lol.


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 12, 2009)

the 3 cheapest places to buy seeds from in the uk.

avalon, pure sativa, basil bush


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im in a shire but not either of those lol. Wen i was burning a 250w It was like a few quid extra a week on top of me normal lecy bill, Im on a pay as you go lecy meter. Costs me bout 3 pound aday now lol.


thanx is that 3 quid a day wiv all ya normal elec appliances 2???

im thinkin of steppin up from cfl but dont wanna hit me pocket 2 much more 

thanx again mr west


----------



## thehogfather (Apr 12, 2009)

20-25 an 8 to 180s an O in the southwest,no one ever knows wot it is,all manner of toxic shxt bein sold down here for a long time now, it's shockin all the glass,sugar an sandy shxt gettin served up. one lot last year was covered and i mean COVERED in curry powder of all things,it stank of curry an nothin else an smoked like you'd expect a load of spices to smoke,HIDEOUS. it was only the glass stuff that finally forced me to do my own,only problem with doin ur own is bein rendered constantly an buildin up elephant like tolerence levels hahahhah


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

BudBrain said:


> thanx is that 3 quid a day wiv all ya normal elec appliances 2???
> 
> im thinkin of steppin up from cfl but dont wanna hit me pocket 2 much more
> 
> thanx again mr west


nah thats bout 3 quid a day for everything lights fan tv pc the works. B4 I started growing I used to pay approx £5 a week and now its bout £12.


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah thats bout 3 quid a day for everything lights fan tv pc the works. B4 I started growing I used to pay approx £5 a week and now its bout £12.


thanx again mr west i wil certainly be makin the step now cfl are always givin me short plants long grow time n shitty fluffy buds


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

will intake and exhaust be essential with a 250w or do ya think i could get away without em ???


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 12, 2009)

£12 - 7 = 1.71 per day

£3 per day x 7 = £21 per week

so which is it?


----------



## Gerrybhoy (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm trying to set up a CFL grow - anyone know where I can get a Y-splitter here in the UK?

I've tried the usual places but with no joy


----------



## BudBrain (Apr 12, 2009)

i ave also tried with 0 sucess if any nos i would also appreciate it


----------



## Gerrybhoy (Apr 12, 2009)

Gerrybhoy said:


> I'm trying to set up a CFL grow - anyone know where I can get a Y-splitter here in the UK?
> 
> I've tried the usual places but with no joy



Failing that, I think I'll just go for a high output system:

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/CFL-Lights-95/CFL-Grow-Lights-122/High-Output-CFL-Systems-1148.asp

Looks a good deal for my wee grow!


----------



## Arrid (Apr 12, 2009)

Gerrybhoy said:


> I'm trying to set up a CFL grow - anyone know where I can get a Y-splitter here in the UK?
> 
> I've tried the usual places but with no joy


They are not in production here in the UK.

Just buy some american Y splitters and some plug adapters from Ebay.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 12, 2009)

personally mate, you should just go for a 250 w hps from the same people, theyre pretty good, i got one from them a few months ago and it was great.

if your worried about electricity, then enough cfls for a decent grow would be similar to running a 250w hps, but ud get way better results.

as for how much electricity costs, 
times 0.25 x how many hours you want it on for x the cost of one kwh, thats how much per day.

for example 0.25x12x 0.11p = 0.33 thats 33p per day. thats an increase of £9.90 a month. or for vegging at 18 hours a day £14.85 increase a month.


----------



## Soupaman (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello people, back once again, profile needs updating.

2nd time with White Russian, here are the vitals:

5 x Plants
GT 424 N.F.T tank
Ionic Grow
Ionic Hydro Bloom
Cuttings started off in Root Riot cubes with Clonex rooting hormone,
400 Watt HPS

Will add PK 13 / 14 the last few weeks of flower.

Day 8??? of flower, 9 hours light, used this method before and was satisfied with the end results.

Obviously have gone down the route of 12/12 before, but I'm trying to save the pennies!


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> £12 - 7 = 1.71 per day
> 
> £3 per day x 7 = £21 per week
> 
> so which is it?


Actualy its 30 pound a forghtnightish, dipends how many washes i do and meals i cook like genralliving needs, I buy my lecy with what ever i got in my poket at time normaly ten pound a time.


----------



## Arrid (Apr 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> Actualy its 30 pound a forghtnightish, dipends how many washes i do and meals i cook like genralliving needs, I buy my lecy with what ever i got in my poket at time normaly ten pound a time.


You've got one of those stupid meters?

There's a way to slow down the clock inside them using magnets..but that might be for American meters (saw it on youtube a few months back.)

Or you could do the "magical" wire trick.

My dad used to use the wire trick every few days a week, (It adds up to a hell of a savings) it basically over-rides the meter and you get free electric. 

It's illegal but when you're skint..well you know how it is. 

Not sure if this can still be done to newer meters though, best guess is to google it!

_Reason you should not leave it on all the time is because the electric companies will figure out (if it's on all the time) what you're doing sooner or later. _


----------



## Hedgehunter (Apr 14, 2009)

i run 1.2kw , 7 hours is at economy 7 4.9p ...the other 5 is 14.5p, cost about £10 a week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

i wish my gas n eleccy bill was that cheap, i spent £395 last quarter but then again my flat wasnt double glazed and it was the coldest quarter


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

It is wot it is and ill pay it untill i cant afford to or get busted, small price to pay for the best weed money can buy really lmao.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Apr 17, 2009)

Do people in this thread buy/pay for seeds online? I'm a bit scared to...y'know, if the bill get my isp and look around my computer and stuff - coming on here WOULDN'T look good, especially if they found i'd been buying seeds too!


----------



## ChrisWallace72 (Apr 17, 2009)

Arrid said:


> There's a way to slow down the clock inside them using magnets..but that might be for American meters (saw it on youtube a few months back.)


That magnet thing works in the Uk aswell, but only on 'spinning' meters, NOT on the newer digital meters.

The magnets i use cost me £100! (BIG MOFO! STRONG AS HELL) but i save a fortune!!!!


----------



## xogenic (Apr 18, 2009)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> Do people in this thread buy/pay for seeds online? I'm a bit scared to...y'know, if the bill get my isp and look around my computer and stuff - coming on here WOULDN'T look good, especially if they found i'd been buying seeds too!


just buy from seedbanks in your country then there is no customs to check em had a mate who got busted 4 weeks after customs opend his mail and marked it as cannabis seeds but the seeds arnt illegal so they waited i suppose


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 18, 2009)

i don't buy from seedbanks, the prices are far too high, i always get mine from the place the seedbanks get them from, its much cheaper, why pay 100£ for jack herer when you can get them for £50


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2009)

so ur saying the breeders buy the seeds in from somewhere else???


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 19, 2009)

no the breeders don't but attitude, dr chronic everyonedoesit, planet skunk and 100's of other retailers do


----------



## xogenic (Apr 19, 2009)

so where you grabbing your seeds from 

you just go straight to places like sensi and fook


----------



## ChrisWallace72 (Apr 19, 2009)

xogenic said:


> so where you grabbing your seeds from
> 
> you just go straight to places like sensi and fook


if any of ya live in the Manchester area, then there is a shop in town (just off Oldham street) called Dr Hermans, this place sells seeds from all the top seed banks, no fuss, just a thought. i actualy prefer cuttings!

CW72PEACE


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah i think quite a lot of pipe/bong shops etc sell seeds if you ask em


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 19, 2009)

remember, seeds aren't illegal in the UK unless you germinate them


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 23, 2009)

wow, this thread has gotten quiet!
any news with anyone?


----------



## sophanox (Apr 23, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> i don't buy from seedbanks, the prices are far too high, i always get mine from the place the seedbanks get them from, its much cheaper, why pay 100£ for jack herer when you can get them for £50


lol sensei seeds charge 150 euros for 10 JH...


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 24, 2009)

lol. i dont find much of a diff with retailers than the breeders. in fact sumtimes its the opposite.
last year i got white rhino seeds from everyonedoesit, and they were &#8364;5 cheaper than if id have got them from nirvana, the breeders.


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 24, 2009)

sophanox said:


> lol sensei seeds charge 150 euros for 10 JH...



yeah i know it is rediculous, that you can get the seeds at half the retail price if you know where to shop

you guys carry on overpaying for seeds though you all seem fairly happy to do so


----------



## sophanox (Apr 25, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> yeah i know it is rediculous, that you can get the seeds at half the retail price if you know where to shop
> 
> you guys carry on overpaying for seeds though you all seem fairly happy to do so



well man can you not just tell us where you're getting these cheap seed from?

I'm about to buy some jack herer n kali mist, gonna cost me about 210 quid for 20 seeds lol which I could do with avoiding!

EDIT: mate are you sure that's sensei seeds jack herer? I know black label do it for 65 quid...


----------



## easygrinder (Apr 25, 2009)

there are 3 wholesale companies in the uk that supply all the uk seedbanks, mainly all seeds are half the retail price, yeah thats right dr chron is making half of what you pay him

i've mentioned the names of these companies a few times, but greenhouse seedbank have 2 of the companies details on their site for official uk distributor and serious seeds have the other one.

you need to have at least received their wholesale catalogues before they will even speak to you properly, then you need to convince them that you have a business to sell them from, they don't require any proof though.

one company has a minimum order level of £100 per order the other two don't


----------



## Gerrybhoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Any feedback on my Highland jessies?

link in my sig below


----------



## sophanox (Apr 26, 2009)

easygrinder said:


> there are 3 wholesale companies in the uk that supply all the uk seedbanks, mainly all seeds are half the retail price, yeah thats right dr chron is making half of what you pay him
> 
> i've mentioned the names of these companies a few times, but greenhouse seedbank have 2 of the companies details on their site for official uk distributor and serious seeds have the other one.
> 
> ...



nice one mate, one of them does 20 JH for hundred bucks! 

Gerry man them plants are looking seriously good! So green and healthy looking - what setup you got going?

Haha lovin the celtic top too btw =P


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

just for a change i thought id post a list of brilliantly stupid things gazza has done over the years, soime of them made me crease up laughin...

50 Gazza Facts: Fucking legend

1. One hour after playing for England, met 'showbiz pals' Danny Baker and Chris Evans in a Hampstead pub while still wearing his full kit... boots included.
2. When asked for his nationality before an operation, told the nurse: "Church Of England."
3. On a trip to London, jumped out of his car to demand "a go" on a workman's pneumatic drill. After getting the go-ahead, happily pounded thepavement to the amusement of shoppers.
4. On first meeting with Lazio's president to discuss his big-money move to the Italian club, was quick to tell the esteemed gentleman that he reminded him of Russ Abbot.
5. Organisers of Italia 90 TV coverage had the splendid idea of augmenting team line-ups with footage of each player mouthing his own name. Gascoigne's genius led him to subvert the process by, instead, mouthing'f ***ing w* **ker.' Broadcasters across the world had to use it all the way through the tournament.
6. Booked a series of sun-bed sessions for then-Newcastle team-mate Tony Cunningham. Who, of course, is black.
7. Asked by a Norwegian camera crew if he had a message for England's upcoming opponents, immediately responded with, "Yes. F* *k off, Norway." Then ran off laughing.
8. Turned up for England training the morning after then-manager Bobby Robson had called him "daft as a brush" with a floor brush sticking out of his sock.
9. When asked for a footballing comment while at Lazio, burped enthusiastically into a TV microphone. He was fined £39,000.
10. Decided it would be a great idea to have massive hair extensions. Looked a fool and had them taken out a day later.
11. After paying for ex-wife Sheryl's breasts implants, sent flowers to the hospital after the operation addressed to 'Dolly Parton.'
12. Astounded commuters in London by jumping on a double-decker in London's Piccadilly Circus and asking if he could have a drive. The bus driver saidyes, and the passengers thoroughly enjoyed Gazza's impromptu performance.
13. Sent a rose to the Wimbledon dressing room for Vinnie Jones after the infamous ball-squeezing incident. Got a toilet brush in return.
14. Set up best mate Jimmy 'Five Bellies' Gardner with a 'girl' he knew tobe a transvestite.
15. Has taken the p* ** out of refs constantly during his career. On one occasion he sniffed a hapless ref's armpit while he was holding his hand high to signal a free kick.
16. Undeterred by their frosty reactions, Gazza again tried to prove that refs have a sense of humour by yellow-carding the referee after the official had dropped his card during a Rangers v Hibs game. He was booked for his troubles.
17. While attempting to deflect the 'kebab controversy' which spelled the beginning of the end of his England career, assured reporters that his doner-munching antics following Middlesbrough's promotion to the Premiership would in no way affect his fitness before France 98. One reporter asked: "What do you feel like now?" Back came the inevitable response:"I feel like a kebab with onions."
18. As an apprentice desperate to impress then-Newcastle boss Jack Charlton, spent a week's money on fishing gear and begged the famous angler to give him a lesson. On arrival at the riverbank, Charlton promptly threw all but the rod out into the briny, then poured a bottle of Newcastle Brown into the water, dipped in the rod and within seconds was pulling out a whopper. Lesson over.
19. As 'perk' of boot-cleaning duties during his apprenticeship, took Kevin Keegan's Golas home to show his mates. But left them on the NewcastleUnderground.
20. When playing for England against Belgium in Italia 90, ridiculed Enzo Scifo as he lay on the ground clutching his leg. Gazza thought he wasplay-acting, so did a mime of his own which involved hopping on one leg with his tongue lolling out.
21. His attempt to jet off to Libya with Middlesbrough for a post-season tour was hampered by the fact he'd left his passport at home. An emotional Gazza wept at the check-in desk until a minion was despatched to bring itto the airport.
22. Celebrated his new-found hero status after flying home from Italia 90 by wearing a huge pair of fake plastic boobs and stomach bearing the legend'Gazza.'
23. On meeting the president of Denmark's FA, pretended he could speak Danish. When invited to demonstrate, imitated The Muppet Show's Swedish Chef.
24. Conned Five Bellies into eating a mince pie after he'd scraped out the filling and replaced it with cat excrement.
25. Walked into the Middlesbrough canteen wearing nothing but his training socks and ordered lunch.
26. Paid £320 for a Mars Bar in a newsagents in his home town of Dunston,then told the shop owner to spend the change on sweets for local kids.
27. Whilst dining in the prestigious Bedford Arms Hotel in Woburn with a few of his Geordie mates, decided to place his erect member on the shoulder of a diner at the next table. Thinking someone had tapped him on theshoulder the gentleman turned his head only to have Gazza's helmet prod him in the cheek.
28. Took a documentary team to a beautiful Scottish cottage which he informed them was his new place, pretended he'd forgotten his key and knocked instead. When the door opened, told the befuddled housewife inside that he was doing a telly advert and wanted to know if she preferred Daz or Omo.
29. Crashed Middlesbrough's team bus at the club's training ground and caused £310,000 worth of damage.
30. While at Rangers, urinated over sleeping team-mate Richard Gough.
31. Handed £1000 over to Jimmy Five Bellies after betting that the burly boozer couldn't withstand a cigarette lighter's heat on the bridge of his nose for five seconds........Jimmy could. Twice.
32. After briefly giving up drinking, was advised to find a new interest. Picked bingo.
33. Bought a £1000 robot and programmed it to travel into Jimmy Five Bellies' room at Gazza Towers and announce: "Make a cup of tea, fat man."
34. Was banned from Liverpool's Cream nightclub in advance within days ofjoining Everton last summer, because the Evertonians who run the place wanted him to avoid temptation and stay fit.
35. Prepared for England matches during that hugely important tournament byplaying marathon games of tennis in the scorching midday sun.
36. Thought it would be appropriate to wear a blue fright wig before the 1991 FA Cup Final.
37. In his time, has agreed to dress as a Roman centurion, a clown, Oliver Hardy and Braveheart for photo opportunities.
38. While his Italia 90 team-mate was the hero of Hillsborough, marched into a Sheffield barber shop and demanded "a Waddle cut."
39. When Gazza signed for Spurs in 1988, he came down to finalise the deal with a bunch of his Geordie mates. They took over the posh hotel in Hadley Wood where Spurs were footing the bill and wreaked havoc. Gazza met then-chairman Irving Scholar and began talks by saying, "We'd like to thank you for the best three days of our lives"
40. Was asked to leave West Lodge Park Hotel in London after guests were treated to the sight of a naked Five Bellies swimming across the duck pond.
41. On his first night in Rome after signing for Lazio, gave his minder the slip, put his shoes by an open window and hid in a cupboard. The minder thought he'd committed suicide.
42. Recorded a video message for a corporate party and signed off with a cheery "Happy Christmas, you f* **ing w** *ers."
43. Greeted reporters in Rome by standing up, asking for silence, thenfarting at ear-splitting volume.
44. Told an interviewer that he was so superstitious about the number 13 that he couldn't ever bear to see the numbers 4 and 9 together. Oddly, the combination of 5 and 8 was deemed OK.
45. Shredded England team-mate Dennis Wise's Armani suit "for a laugh."
46. While staying at a Scottish hotel, drove across its golf course in hisfour-wheel drive Jeep.
47. While reputation preceded him in Italy, the English language did not. Hence, his Lazio debut was marked by a banner which read: 'Gazza's Boys,We Are Here. Shake Your Women And Drink Your Beer.'
48. Conversely, rival Italian supporters once hailed him with a banner which stated bluntly: 'Paul Gazza, You Are Fat Poofta.'
49. After being sent off while playing for Lazio, shook hands with virtually every member of the Genoa side.
50. While staying in a New Zealand hotel, was told there was no bacon for breakfast. Replied, "What, all the sheep in this country and there's no bloody bacon!"


----------



## mckinney madness (Apr 27, 2009)

£200 sometimes £210 for good grass but its sprayed with calcium or some shit and it just ruines the grass, give u a sore head too, what are people like, out there just to get money not thinking about the tokers themselves who wouldn't mind paying that lil bit xtra for good grass, instead u get less and its weighed down with glass,sand,dust anything to trick us into paying more, just dont spray it and give us less but a rebelion will start soon, plant seeds everywhere, grow so much of it that it will be worth next to nothing then let see cunts sell us shit for £200, i want to old days back where ya could get an O of pollen for £60 and of grass for £120- gooood shit


----------



## mckinney madness (Apr 27, 2009)

liked some those gazza moments, some crackers lol


----------



## amsterdamned (Apr 27, 2009)

mckinney madness said:


> liked some those gazza moments, some crackers lol


just joining the uk crew  nw uk me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

alreet NE here!


----------



## xogenic (Apr 27, 2009)

just found my local head shop sells fem seeds for 50 quid a pack of 10 any strain the man is mad he could make loads more but fook it shall get some and try em out


----------



## craigz9876 (May 4, 2009)

hi any1 in the yorkshire area have any cuttings for sale????


----------



## lozac123 (May 4, 2009)

dude, youll get banned saying shit like that!


----------



## Dr.Greenthumb. (May 4, 2009)

HaHa! u could if you were in the south west! 

UK stoner n' grower


----------



## Arrid (May 5, 2009)

I'd assume most growers are stoners ahahha.

Or do people still follow the rule "never get high from your own supply" 

Got me some nice purple haze coming in a few weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## lozac123 (May 5, 2009)

wicked arrid!
but, he might not be a stoner, he might just grow it for the fun?


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 5, 2009)

I grow but dont smoke, did for years but doesnt agree with me anymore,


----------



## DodgeDread (May 5, 2009)

Dr.Greenthumb. said:


> HaHa! u could if you were in the south west!
> 
> UK stoner n' grower


South west all the way!!!


----------



## Jointsmith (May 6, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> South west all the way!!!


Yeah Man!

The South West is the best place in the world, without a doubt.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 6, 2009)

No way,
, 

north england rules


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 6, 2009)

IM IN SOUTH WEST'ish now and northen bud whoops southern bud


----------



## DeweY (May 6, 2009)

South ...............


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 6, 2009)

DeweY said:


> South ...............


_*north*_kiss-ass_*south*_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

north beats south on £££ anyday quality is generally the same.....


----------



## lozac123 (May 6, 2009)

west midlands rules....


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 6, 2009)

im from rochdale which is near manchester and i pay £120 for a ounce and im doing a stealth grow in my old pc have a look


----------



## Jointsmith (May 6, 2009)

Toke+Choke said:


> im from rochdale which is near manchester and i pay £120 for a ounce and im doing a stealth grow in my old pc have a look


Looking good Bro, might wanna hang that light a little closer, looks like those baby's are strectching a little.


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 6, 2009)

Im on the southcoast , wouldnt move higher than the M4..rough as !!!!!


----------



## easygrinder (May 6, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> Im on the southcoast , wouldnt move higher than the M4..rough as !!!!!


 i'm in a very rural part of the midlands, nothing around me for miles, just fields and cows, nice fresh air everyday, peacefully quiet. i couldn't be somewhere so busy, smelly and loud as a coastal town.


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 6, 2009)

ive put dvd cases underneath to rase the plants to a higher level now there approx 1-3 inches away from the light is that about right ?


----------



## Jointsmith (May 6, 2009)

Toke+Choke said:


> ive put dvd cases underneath to rase the plants to a higher level now there approx 1-3 inches away from the light is that about right ?


Perfect


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 6, 2009)

Toke+Choke said:


> im from rochdale which is near manchester and i pay £120 for a ounce and im doing a stealth grow in my old pc have a look


THAT LOOKS SWEEEEET,, I MIGHT DO 1 OV THEM FOR CLONES, IVE GOT AN OLD PC TOWER IN ME SHED AND A SPARE 150W BLUE CFL,,

HOW LONG U THINK U CAN KEEP THEM IN THERE FOR???????????????

ANOTHER 2 WEEKS?????????/


----------



## craigz9876 (May 7, 2009)

do you lot run your lamps through the day or night as round my end the chopper is out at least 2 times a week (most weeks) just thinking with the summer coming now and its my 2nd grow am i going to have heat issues? thanks in advance


----------



## easygrinder (May 7, 2009)

i leave mine on over night for temp issues, i will add however that i'm at a slight advantage and i live near an raf base with a restricted air zone


----------



## craigz9876 (May 7, 2009)

might be me paranoid but chopper was straight above my house other week i ran to loft to shut lamps off as the timer had been left on constant!!! IF MY VENTILATION IS GOOD SHOULD I HAVE MANY HEAT ISSUES? sorry about caps lock


----------



## Gerrybhoy (May 7, 2009)

Relax mate - the flying pigs won't be bothered wit the heat crom a coupla bulbs - it's they fuckers that tranform a whole house into a grow that the'd be looking for!


----------



## craigz9876 (May 7, 2009)

that was my thought as its a loft converted bedroom anyway so i might run them through the night and vent throught the loft window as its in a tent i have no light issues thanks anyway


----------



## Arrid (May 13, 2009)

If you guys have a "Poundland" shop near you, I'd suggest checking out their gardening stuff. They've got a whole bunch of reasonably good stuff for cheap there.

The store near me is relatively small so their selection isn't too great, check it out and tell us what deals you guys can get?


----------



## squikkle (May 13, 2009)

Can anyone in the uk find decent rubbermaid style storage containers? Homebase and everywhere else sells those clear containers with crap lids.


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 13, 2009)

go online mate


----------



## Jointsmith (May 13, 2009)

squikkle said:


> Can anyone in the uk find decent rubbermaid style storage containers? Homebase and everywhere else sells those clear containers with crap lids.


Or Wilkinsons has shit loads of good shit for growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2009)

just dont buy the soil its shite


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 13, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 13, 2009)

b and q hanging basket soil has worked for me


----------



## lozac123 (May 13, 2009)

i use a cheap potting compost! iv used asda before now, that1 was great!


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 13, 2009)

what they got at poundland?????/


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

whats going on people im a newbie to this site but n e way i started a little system in a cardboard box has n e one done that or familiar with the idea?? anyway i have a uk cheese plant outdoor also and really need to work on my ph balancing cuz no lie im a dumbass when it comes to confusing shit if u kno wat i mean.. help a brotha out!! i dont want my babys to end up r.i.p.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 13, 2009)

aahh the gud old days of a cardboard box grow,,what u growing indoors?


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*I have 2 sugar kush's, a gdp, and i think the other one was neither some elvis or cottoncandy im not sure.. lol but yup the good ol box. i have 3 daylight cfl's i think there 1750 lumen or somthin like that*


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 13, 2009)

what watts are the cfls?


----------



## marni3d (May 13, 2009)

Uk Uk Uk - this is my first grow, and tbh i dont intend on buying any more bud from theses socalled dealers after this! maybe i will show them how bud is ment to be!!!

i have 11 strains, so far i have 5 growing, and 6 in germination! cant bloody wait for it! just switched it over to 12/12 check my journal and btw cheese goes for 180 an ounce here!!! standard bud goes for 140 an oz


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 13, 2009)

i pay 150 for cheese,, nowt special, not the right stonage for me but smells bang on,

,140 for normal shite


im lovin white rhino at the mo


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*i think they are the 29 watts or 28 not sure i got the best one's u can get or from what lowes had*


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 13, 2009)

yea i thout they were about 30w with the lumens u said,, u cud do with makin it up to at least 125w at least with cfls for veg, u got any pics of the set up


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*I really like the cheese because when you have been smoking indica all day i pack some of the cheese and its like a instant crack high lol or good for morning's to start your day.. but dam u payed 150 for a cheese plant?? thats outragious i payed 20 for mine it was already a foot tall.*


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*oh nevermind i didnt see you guys writtin lol ya it goes for 125 where i am*


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*dam i dont have n e ill have to take some and put em up.. ya there somthing like that tho 28,29,30.. did u ever do that box deal? if so what did u use??*
*everything that i set up ended up being a total of 5600 lumens for veg.*


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 13, 2009)

kushin it out!! said:


> *dam i dont have n e ill have to take some and put em up.. ya there somthing like that tho 28,29,30.. did u ever do that box deal? if so what did u use??*
> *everything that i set up ended up being a total of 5600 lumens for veg.*


iv got more lumens coming from my mobile phone screen,,lol,,
my first ever grow was a box job with 1 125w cfl and it turned out good


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*LMAO haha huh dam i need to get a 125w it looks like where'd u get it?*


----------



## marni3d (May 13, 2009)

ebay ave got them for about 20quid - or go to a good shop n u can grab the 100watts for 2quid!


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*found em thanx!! i think im gonna get 2 120w super daylight cfl's*


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

lol nevermind not superdaylight thats what the add said but yup gott it!


----------



## lozac123 (May 13, 2009)

you should go for a hps mate, youll get much bigger, tighter nugs.


----------



## squikkle (May 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just dont buy the soil its shite


Don't have to worry, my plants are in dwc


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 13, 2009)

*i would but dont you have to have a duct to it for cooling off the light??*


----------



## lozac123 (May 13, 2009)

how bigs your space?


----------



## marni3d (May 13, 2009)

u do not need to cool the light! some ppl do n dont - all you need is a temp between 70 & 80 in veg. u need to control the tempz, theres all sorts of ways to cool ur growspace. i use air/con and its perfect, i can select my own tempz. if i was u id go for a/c if you have the space!


----------



## growwwww (May 13, 2009)

ALL UK GROWERS LETS SUPPORT LEGISLATION! ITS BEEN RE-CLASSIFIED


http://www.protestlondon.co.uk/


GUYS PLEASE ATTEND THE PROTESTS IF YOU CAN, ALL SUPPORT IS NECCASARY, AND IT USUALLY ENDS UP TO BE A FUN DAY! LAST TIME I WENT WE SMOKED INFRONT OF DA PO-LICE!  THE POLICY WAS JUST HAVE IT PRE-ROLLED AND THEN LIGHT IT UP DESCREETLY THE WHOLE PLACE STUNK OF GRADE BUT THE PO-PO KEPT IT COOL, IF THEY WERE TO ARREST 1 THEY WOULD HAVE TO ARREST ALL. IN NUMBERS WE HAVE POWER, IN NUMBERS WE HAVE STRENGTH


THEY ARENT ONLY HELD IN LONDON, TRY AND GO TO THEM


PEACE BROTHERS.


----------



## unknownuk420 (May 13, 2009)

The weed i get is shit and it is £200 an ounce but sometimes i get some good deals like a few weeks back i got offered a bag of some nice homegrown that was nice and dry and burnt clean with no shite added unlike what i have to get normally and it was bout 15g it only cost £60.i only have to buy during winter months anyway cos i grow my own outdoors in season,this year auto hidukush and whitedwarf.bye the way im up round hull.


----------



## marni3d (May 13, 2009)

Round hull soundz far lmao - 200 for 1 oz is nuff! i hate the prices of bud! i only buy 10's n 20's but in da long run id be better off buyin big but i dont care now coz i got a crop onda way!


----------



## unknownuk420 (May 13, 2009)

ye bud is well over priced here my crop is bout 6 weeks away cant wait.im of to the dam in a week and im goin 4 dayz so this should help me stop buying from the uk until my bud is ready.


----------



## marni3d (May 13, 2009)

u should smok loads of strains n find da onez u wanna grow! how much u lookin to smuggle back!


----------



## unknownuk420 (May 13, 2009)

i will defo try loads of strains and pick some more beans up.dont known bout smugglin cos im flying so they will scan my stuff but i will try.


----------



## marni3d (May 13, 2009)

my mate always dose it! he smuggles around 7gramz in his case not much but sumthing - ders also a gud way off getting bud without having to carry it - i think ive said enough?


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 14, 2009)

yea ebay the best place,, i just got the 250w off there its a beast,, envirolite is the best brand by far


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 14, 2009)

iv known people to plug half oz at dam to bring home


----------



## lozac123 (May 14, 2009)

do u know anyone whos tried to post it?


----------



## growwwww (May 14, 2009)

im at london 20 for an eigth i have a good contact that i can get 100 for an ounce  but its not good grade. Who knows what shit im geting down here in london when i pick up off dealers, probably some dirty stuff, it seems to get me high. Wish i could grow but i cant due to circumstances. Very annoyed.


----------



## growwwww (May 14, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> do u know anyone whos tried to post it?


Btw posting is fine if your doing it internal ( within england ) ive done it twice and both succesful, once i vacum packed it about half an oz to cornwall and the other i did like 10 baggies and aired it out. Not sure about over the seas though.


----------



## lozac123 (May 14, 2009)

yeah, i meant posting it bk from dam


----------



## kushin it out!! (May 14, 2009)

*alrite cool cool thanx for the help!*


----------



## roohman (May 14, 2009)

i get hiiiiiigh grade all year round u contam smokers.......


----------



## marni3d (May 14, 2009)

yeah u can post it - but lets not get carried away with oz's - lol small amounts is fine!


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 14, 2009)

roohman said:


> i get hiiiiiigh grade all year round u contam smokers.......


ur highgrade is cotam standard to me


----------



## squikkle (May 14, 2009)

Just thought I'd share my improvised clone propagator, when ya got the muchies and you buy a tub of brownies from the BP, keep the container and flip it upside down, perfectly clear sealed propagator 
I know it random but just though I'd share with you all


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 14, 2009)

someone check out my grow before i give up lol


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 14, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> yeah, i meant posting it bk from dam



9 times out of ten you will be fine, my mate sends a few oz back to himself in a poster tube every few months.


----------



## lozac123 (May 14, 2009)

thats such a good idea!


----------



## amsterdamned (May 14, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> someone check out my grow before i give up lol


super job m8 wd 


any one in the NW uk got the exodus clone.. i have Ice, Armageddon, skywalker and GH cheese if you wanna do a swop... desperate to get my e clone back after losing it last summer. meh


----------



## xogenic (May 14, 2009)

my pound shop sells blocks of coco fiber for a quid a block bitch rock on its like 15lts of it when you soak it for 6 min


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

Hello from NW UK!
Doing my 2nd grow this year, Indoors 
Cant wait, Wish I had clone donors local tho. Or spare beans 

Watching thread...........


Peace


----------



## amsterdamned (May 15, 2009)

xogenic said:


> my pound shop sells blocks of coco fiber for a quid a block bitch rock on its like 15lts of it when you soak it for 6 min



u get 10 l from a block max usually but this is great


----------



## xogenic (May 15, 2009)

meh 10 15 ill have to check lol


----------



## xogenic (May 15, 2009)

its like 5 quid for 50ltrs of 12 quid for a bag of canna coco though i do love canna coco just something bout it


----------



## growwwww (May 15, 2009)

London!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeahhhhhhh london!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noel d (May 15, 2009)

Hey im from bournemouth were u from? Im jus about to start my first grow cud do with sum help??


----------



## noel d (May 15, 2009)

I need to kno how to feed my plants, well wat to feed them??


----------



## e$$exboy (May 15, 2009)

ello m8,, prices are a joke .... im in essex and thats whats made me grow me own... 20bags @ 2.5g !!!! and wet ! dont buy in e$$ex


----------



## e$$exboy (May 15, 2009)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


£120 an O with stalk !! theiving toe-rags r geting away with £160s in my manor (essex) an thats if you can get 1 !!!


----------



## lozac123 (May 16, 2009)

grow your own everyone! its the only way!


----------



## BudBrain (May 16, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> grow your own everyone! its the only way!


 

So true my friend!!!


----------



## xogenic (May 17, 2009)

my area is a lil clean at the moment so hash is going for 80 ounce but will be back at 60 soon and grass is usualy 100 to 120 an ounce for good smoke mainly ak47, hashplant or ice


----------



## JoneOfArk (May 17, 2009)

I'm UK. Sometimes have bouts of dryness in my area where nobody can get hold of weed, other times its crap weed. 

Can't wait to get my grow on, start getting some clean, decent stuff out there. I know alot of the crap that circulates around here is unhealthy, never touch the stuff.

£170 for some strong cheese atm.


----------



## squikkle (May 18, 2009)

For anyone looking for containers for any sort of hydro, found these http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0177160/Trail/searchtext>REALLY+USEFUL.htm
Coincidentally name really useful


----------



## marijuana is the 1 (May 18, 2009)

i pay 160 an ounce in newcastle but its mean shit you onli get what you pay for...


----------



## ROBINBANKS (May 18, 2009)

Scotland is around £120 to £140 we have good people who know the score and have growing passion. 
Nice to talk to yous fellas. and hello.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (May 18, 2009)

£160 and £170 for good cheese man thats a little scary, daer say its supply and demand, i have some Blue cheese on the go at the moment to early to deter sex, i have never grew it B4 so at those prices i might have to put things up, well we are in a credit crunch, they look nice so far around 4 weeks old, flipping the clock tonight 12/12, they are around 10/12 inch high does anyone know what they will be when complete ? ive also heard they can take their time to finish like 10/12 weeks in flower. 
Any feed back would be great, as ive said am no stranger to growing 9/10 years but this is my ''VERY'' first with B/cheese.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (May 18, 2009)

Anyone know any good headshops in Rotherham, Doncaster or Leeds? (I just wanna go out one day and have a look around and visit a shop or 2...I know the shops in Sheffield...)


----------



## marni3d (May 18, 2009)

kiss-ass


The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> Anyone know any good headshops in Rotherham, Doncaster or Leeds? (I just wanna go out one day and have a look around and visit a shop or 2...I know the shops in Sheffield...)


What are headshops?


----------



## lozac123 (May 19, 2009)

theyre shops that sell bongs, stuff to smoke with, and legal highs.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 19, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> theyre shops that sell bongs, stuff to smoke with, and legal highs.


we had a head shop in my local town but a bunch of old biddy,s protested and they had too move cos of lack of business. well lets fsce it you dont want your nan seeing you come out of your local headshop with a bong and a bag of salvia.


----------



## lozac123 (May 19, 2009)

lol, when i last went to my local headshop, we bought a bong and some salvia, but the bag wasnt big enough, so we walked through town with a bong sticking out of the bag. the bus journey home was fun, full of staring eyes, and schoolkids watching!


----------



## doktordoris (May 19, 2009)

Hiya chaps.

Talking of soil I use the Asda stuff, not the cheapest quid a bag stuff that comes in the white and green flat bag, but the slightly more expensive stuff that comes in an orange-y squarish bag.

Iam onlyon my first ever grow, next time Iam going to try hydro. But cripes! There are so many different ways of doing it.

I got the growell catalogue when I bought my 400w hps last week and reading it is making my fecking head spin-tda, dutch style, flood and drain, bubble growing,aeroponics-aaarggghh!


----------



## marni3d (May 19, 2009)

doktordoris said:


> Hiya chaps.
> 
> Talking of soil I use the Asda stuff, not the cheapest quid a bag stuff that comes in the white and green flat bag, but the slightly more expensive stuff that comes in an orange-y squarish bag.
> 
> ...


 
if your gonna grow afew plants, i would go for the oxi potz, i got 5 oxi pots from growell, and its all growing well lmao - very easy to use n maintain - cheap aswell - get 4 pots for 100quid and grow 4 monsters u wont regreat it!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (May 21, 2009)

marni3d said:


> if your gonna grow afew plants, i would go for the oxi potz, i got 5 oxi pots from growell, and its all growing well lmao - very easy to use n maintain - cheap aswell - get 4 pots for 100quid and grow 4 monsters u wont regreat it!


This ive heard and want to try, ive done big hydro tanks for years i dont mind it but when its time to pull the girls my house gets in some mess to get things back up running again, draining down tanks etc it alot of work, seems all the more when your hammerd, lol


----------



## marni3d (May 21, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> This ive heard and want to try, ive done big hydro tanks for years i dont mind it but when its time to pull the girls my house gets in some mess to get things back up running again, draining down tanks etc it alot of work, seems all the more when your hammerd, lol


yeah i hear that! it takes me around 5 mins to change one oxypot, i use a 12lt bucket, i mix the nutes set the ppm,e.c n ph levels, then i take the plant out of the grow room into my bathroom then i take the plant ouf of oxypot and empty it then fill it up with 12 fresh liters of nutes! i like to check the ec and ph of the old nutes before i tip it down the toilet! i change nutes once a week but bear in mind one plant has started drinking 2-3lrs a day so im refilling more often now! its wkd havent fort about using another system yet! this is perfect 

Even more perfect when ur hammered - lmao


----------



## ROBINBANKS (May 22, 2009)

It sounds like i need to try it soon, i have been reading up on it, all with growell. thats where i got my hydro stuff, i guess you just have to move with the times.


----------



## noel d (May 25, 2009)

hi m8 r u free to chat


----------



## growwwww (May 25, 2009)

In london we can get some pretty good grade actually, fairly good potent skunk with no seeds for 160 an ounce which is standard price. But its potent skunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk and i have a great contact for some quite nice mild weed for 100 an ounce  im pretty well connected


----------



## growwwww (May 25, 2009)

hughlle said:


> potent is good
> 
> i recently got back in touch with someone i used to use, and picked up an ounce for 130, dry as a bone so great deal, but, by the end of a nice big joint you just want to put it down, not the tastiest around it has to be said


 Yeah man, to be honest Ever since i was a young guy i dont think ive been smoking swag grade, in London i think we are getting alright stuff. Ive smoked Dam grade so i know what im talking about aswell, IT AINT THAT BAD!


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2009)

hi guys im in sunny east england, can get weed for 115 an o, sometimes dry and sometimes damp but good quality. growing my own breed called bubblebomb, crossed bubblegum with thc bomb.


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

growww, arent u a homeopath? u must meet sum really great people who smoke!


----------



## growwwww (May 25, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> growww, arent u a homeopath? u must meet sum really great people who smoke!


Haha, funny guy - because all homeopaths are damn hippy, dope smokers!!! Funny you say that im more of a homeopath enthusiast by the way im not trained but my homeopath woman who i go to ( done the 4 year course and everythign ) shes a south african and doesnt smoke pot its really weird but it does seem to come up in most conversations yeah. But yeah ive got some weird and wacky contacts and know quite a few great smokers, but i think its nothing to do with homeopathy, its to do with being out there and going out alot, lots of parties and gigs and i promoted last year when i was bored and not working and met a bunch of great guys! To be honest i brought this homeopathy set and my lady also said its great to drink Green tea and other teas, she said its variation of anti-oxidents that will just help keep your body oiled. Ive been drinking 5 varietys of Green Tea, black tea and oolong tea i also mix in jasmine sometimes and keep active and i brought this homeopathy set thing and ive never touched it for about 3 years, dont think ive taken any medication for about 4 years ( which is when i became fully homeopathic ) I think its not related to homeopathy obviously but i think its just the mindset and the idea of being healthy and also jsut basic understanding of how we work and medication works ( or illness). I dont like the idea and unfourtantely i have friends who do this, but at the first sign of a headache they will grap there paracetamol and swallow 2 pills, yeah sure it will make them better but why.....9 times outa ten just drinking a few cups of water or having a small meal or some sugar can eradicate a headache. And it certaintly works for me. Its just i hate unnecassary medication and it can also be dangerous!

Peace and sorry for that blurr lol much love brothers


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

hey man, i wasnt trying to be funny! i work in a health food store/pharmacy, and iv met some real nutters!


----------



## growwwww (May 25, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> hey man, i wasnt trying to be funny! i work in a health food store/pharmacy, and iv met some real nutters!


Haha, yeah man i get you, all those people buying brown rice flour yeah?


----------



## lozac123 (May 25, 2009)

oh yes, hit it right on the head. one of them used to be a sound technician for woodstock! he shouts a lot, hes mostly deaf cos it.


----------



## growwwww (May 28, 2009)

bedroom, lounge... anywhere lol

Good one ive done is hotboxing telephone boxes with my mates but if the popo come your pretty fucked " Scuse me guys, why is there 3 of you squished into a smokey telephone box? " Haha


----------



## growwwww (May 29, 2009)

build a shed in a public common ground or park. Just a quickie shelter somehow - in some heath or open land somewhere. ive got a mate who build one in this park in london. Just a little square made out of ply wood and the top had corrigated plastic n whatever - pretty dirty. But keeps the place dry n whatever. Kids smoke dope down there now - its a pretty cool things. Make something like that - for the future generations lol


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 2, 2009)

i worked it out for u on ur other thread mate. per month of 12/12 is £14.40 if you pay 0.10p per kwh


----------



## marni3d (Jun 2, 2009)

not sure if thats right? i put in 10pounds of electric every week using a 600hps on 12/12 along with 5 fishtank pumps that are on 24/7 and i use my air con for 12hours a day! so i put 10pound or more in everyweek! 10-15 pounds! i cant see a 400watt hps costing 14.40 per month??? now i have 2 x 600hps i think im gonna have to put extra electric in? dose anyone know how much this should cost coz electric is one big issue in my house! im thinking of putting in 60pounds a month! do you think this is more then enough for what im using?


----------



## marni3d (Jun 2, 2009)

hughlle said:


> air con is not gonna help your electricity bills if on 12 hours a day
> 
> as to whether £60 will be enough, well stick £120 in the meter at the beginning of the month, do as you normally would, then see what's left on your meter at the end of the first month, sat £45, then you know it's gonna be more like £75 a month. would that work?
> 
> not to mention you're taking into account alll of your electrical needs, not just a single light. if i were on a meter and ran as i do, and includede a 400w light into it, i'd be having to put in £15 a week


gud idea to put 120 then see how it goes but that wont work coz other ppl would use my electric so i cant do it like that! i was thinking about putting 2pounds a day in! lmao this way im paying for my grow ona daily basis! coz i normaly put 10pounds a week in but it never gets topped up all the time and my money gets used so i give more!

think im gonna change my electric supplier again, just switched over and seems like its going rapid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2009)

if you can get the company supplying you to remove the meter and get a normal one in the meter is the most expensive way of paying for your leccy bill, it is however the easiest meter to fiddle


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 4, 2009)

what strain in your area at the moment boys? been an insane amount of good homegrown round here. had california orange, strawberry cough and white russian round here in the past 2 weeks all 3 were good. plus got my own blue cheese and white widow. GOOD TIMES


----------



## b00linib (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive been having dutch getting bored of that,, had some really nice white widow about 4weeks ago, but last bag i got my god it was the worst ive ever seen it was jus leaves no bud i was screwing, smoked it anyway and was even worse to smoke tasted awfull,,, getting some mj tonight from a new person hopefully that shits better


----------



## growwwww (Jun 4, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> what strain in your area at the moment boys? been an insane amount of good homegrown round here. had california orange, strawberry cough and white russian round here in the past 2 weeks all 3 were good. plus got my own blue cheese and white widow. GOOD TIMES


which part of UK you in?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 4, 2009)

northwest ....


----------



## Firstgrow1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*does any 1 no how far i should have my 125watt cfl from my clones in my proganter and they were cut yesterday? the temp in there is 80f and the humidity is 90 to 100?*


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 7, 2009)

Firstgrow1 said:


> *does any 1 no how far i should have my 125watt cfl from my clones in my proganter and they were cut yesterday? the temp in there is 80f and the humidity is 90 to 100?*


Thats some humid grow room u got there
arent u worried bout the high humidity


----------



## marni3d (Jun 7, 2009)

Firstgrow1 said:


> *does any 1 no how far i should have my 125watt cfl from my clones in my proganter and they were cut yesterday? the temp in there is 80f and the humidity is 90 to 100?*


i assume your using the dome? well u dont need 125watts for clones, try 20watt light hangin over the dome! look at my advart pic, its my propagator with a 20watt light over it! works perfect! 75 - 100% success rate if you keep them wet! this will keep temps in the 70's aswell! 

or if u have a pump you could make your own bubble cloner like i did! works perfect - 101% success rate - see pics



Evil Buddies said:


> Thats some humid grow room u got there
> arent u worried bout the high humidity


its not a problem to have high humid levels when using a propagator thats what they are designed for! its for seedlings and clones that need high humid


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2009)

are the big ones clone or seedling. they look very healthy. good job. rep+


----------



## marni3d (Jun 7, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> are the big ones clone or seedling. they look very healthy. good job. rep+


 
thanks man - the big ones are clones, i kept them in the propagator until i made the bubbler. no need for propagation anymore


----------



## marni3d (Jun 7, 2009)

marni3d said:


> thanks man - the big ones are clones, i kept them in the propagator until i made the bubbler. no need for propagation anymore


 
heres a pic with the same seedling in taken today - seelings have 5 nodes now! i have topped 2 to get 4 main colas

4 clones from that old pic are in the pots on the floor


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

word! Hughlle 20-30% is spot on, ive never heard folks really bother putting sand in it doesn't hold water but might improve drainage but then why put perlite in to keep moisture if your putting sand in to drain it faster?! 

you should be looking to repot your babies 3-4 times from plastic drink size cup to medium sized pot maybe 3-4 litre then just before they go into 12/12 put them in their last home i generally opt for 9 litre pots but im switching up to 11 for shits n giggles if you plant straight into large pots you run the risk of the roots expanding really quick and getting potbound early on which leads to nutrient lockout problems and stunted growth.

nutes from basementlighting.co.uk reasonable price.soil nutes biobizz veg + bloom/ big bud/ AN Hammerhead/ AN overdrive +final phase to flush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

go for it man it cant do any harm and more air on the roots is always a good thing. 

its not essential to transplant into bigger pots you can do the way you say and just plant in 9L and they'll grow, if you've already put them in just leave them it wont make that much difference, especially with a big pot like 9L. 

my point about the rootbound thing is that if it gets to that stage and the plant cant take up nutes your already at max capacity ( i have repotted at like 6wks into 12/12 with no problems tho)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

every other day or so stick your finger in the pot an inch if it comes out with wet soil on the end its about right if nothin on your finger she needs water!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah its usually the time difference the yanks are all asleep or most of them you just get fucking cheeky Brits at this time of day


----------



## growwwww (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha, you get answers also becaus eof the timings, america is 5 hours behind us. Anyway fucking jacqui smith is down which is a good thing coz she a hoe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

part of me did a cartwheel when i saw shed stepped down!


----------



## growwwww (Jun 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> part of me did a cartwheel when i saw shed stepped down!


Haha, its true though. She was an utter bitch but still there are loads of people in parliament who dont recognize Cannabis as something that can benefit people but rather are just lazy fucks and dont bother looking into it.

ALTHOUGH

Something really encouraging that made me smile,

The Guardians new bus campaign -

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/joepublic/2009/jun/04/drugs-do-work

Really put a smile on my face, and will really and hopefully kick start the debate.

The statement well, the article can speak for itsself

NICE PEOPLE TAKE DRUGS
*


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2009)

just read that article in the link...fucking speechless....finally a bit of truth in the media...just the spark we needed......rep+ for the link


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

wow i cant believe the guardian is fronting a campaign like that. good on them


----------



## growwwww (Jun 10, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> just read that article in the link...fucking speechless....finally a bit of truth in the media...just the spark we needed......rep+ for the link


You have a very,very,very beautiful picture


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 10, 2009)

marni3d said:


> i assume your using the dome? well u dont need 125watts for clones, try 20watt light hangin over the dome! look at my advart pic, its my propagator with a 20watt light over it! works perfect! 75 - 100% success rate if you keep them wet! this will keep temps in the 70's aswell!
> 
> or if u have a pump you could make your own bubble cloner like i did! works perfect - 101% success rate - see pics
> 
> ...


Nice set up dude. lov ing your work.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 10, 2009)

I normaly grow in hydro but a little tip for any uk growers is, if you have any soil pots on the go and you can see roots at the bottom of your pot and wonder how much to water it, get a spare bucket put in about 4 inches of your mix (water nuits) then sit in your plant and leave it sitting for around 5 mins, if the plant needs/wants a drink they will draw up from the bucket ''what they need'' just repeat with the rest, i keep all my 2ltr plastic bottles and have them all pre made up, and when i need to feed my soil pots i pour a 2ltr bottle into the bucket then sit in my pot for the 5 mins, the plant will draw up via the bottom roots just what she needs, you should have some left behind in the bottom of the bucket but it saves any guess work and just pouring away into a pot, ''you are feeding from the bottom'' where the roots are where they need it.
A little snap of my work, Barneys seeds ''SWEET TOOTH'' 24 days in veg 18/6 then onto 12/12 flower till finish aprox 10 weeks, 6 girls fem seeds, fully dried 16 oz, and the punters cried out for ''MORE'' (all done under 1x400w hps)


----------



## growwwww (Jun 10, 2009)

hughlle said:


> goodbye bitch, that's what i like to see. personally she should be locked the fuck up for a decade, all of em! at this time, the expensses alone are enough to make me feel that, "within the law", i think there's this thing called a set of moral principales? basstards, i'd be sacked faster than i could run away from the boss if i cooked the books.
> 
> and that guardian thing is really really good to see, i'm fed up, reallly fed up of reading nothing but stereotypes in the paper etc, i smoke, so i'm not employed, i scrounge benefits, don't look for a job, mug old ladies to supply my habbit, and i tend to smoke in public and cause an absolute nuisance and a lot of taxpayers money.
> 
> ...


Un-deniable, and not conttroversial that statement - thats why its so good!

Good friends dad is QC lawyer, smokes alot of dope.

Its better than having a whisky after a hard day of work.

Think about it, A man with a wife and kids gets home after a shit day at work, hits the whisky, gets carried away beats his wife and kids - Or after a hard day he goes to the pub and has a few beers, has a few more gets carried away and starts getting into pub fights. ends up running a child over or smashing a window or doing something that will cost people - money and time. ( the pub situation is alll to common aswell )

OR!!!

The Man with a wife and kids gets home and lights up a joint, goes to join his family in watching some soap on tv. Is more loving and chilled out. And then goes to sleep and continues the next day peacefully.

If he gets carried away with smoking, he wont fucking hurt anybody will probs just fall asleep or watch the kids cartoons or something.


And yea jacqui smith is a hoe and the guardian im reppin at the mo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

dude i hold down respectable job in the education market, i mean had a few cheeky lines of breakfast this morning, just for shits n giggles doesn't mean im scarface. i did beat 3 pensioners on the way to work for their benefit books, couldnt help mesen.


----------



## SareMCR (Jun 11, 2009)

oright every1 ? hope all is well, im brand new to this just thought id introduce me self, im small scale just do it for the fun, growing hindu kush at the moment. nice to see a UK thread, any1 from manchester ?


----------



## growwwww (Jun 11, 2009)

SareMCR said:


> oright every1 ? hope all is well, im brand new to this just thought id introduce me self, im small scale just do it for the fun, growing hindu kush at the moment. nice to see a UK thread, any1 from manchester ?


London mate, but i know theres a few guys from manchester. 
Welcome to rollitup - good luck with your grow hope you get some sweet dank from it!


----------



## SareMCR (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome, yeah its lookin orite so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome to RIU SareMCR fella, its good crack, the heads are well informed and dickheads are swiftly removed hahaha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the heads are well informed and dickheads are swiftly removed hahaha


how it should be


----------



## Geozander (Jun 11, 2009)

Alright folks. Just thought i'd pop in and say hi. Dunno how i never came across this thread before! Good to see a uk thread. At least the info will be relevant to uk growers.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2009)

Geozander said:


> Alright folks. Just thought i'd pop in and say hi. Dunno how i never came across this thread before! Good to see a uk thread. At least the info will be relevant to uk growers.


uk growers are the best


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

eh up UK growers. 

new to the site, new to growing. but i find it incredibly addictive - a hell of a lot more addictive than smoking the stuff!

background - there are three of us growing. bored of buying '8ths' for £20 and getting 2.2gs. 

so, we decided we would just get on it. i went on a trip to the dam, bought 10 seeds and we then bought a hydro kit. 

we are about 6 weeks in, grow journal 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/202671-first-grow-nft-hydro-m.html

having a couple of problems with one of the plants - a.m.s - but the lemon skunk is looking good. 

way we look at it, if we are able to get about an oz per plant, that is 2 ounces every 3 months or so. that'll be enough for us, and means if plod comes around, you should have more of a chance of getting away with 'personal supply'. 

anyhoo....

good finding a UK thread. 

i'll be around a fair amount.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

alreet tuffles welcome!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

SareMCR said:


> oright every1 ? hope all is well, im brand new to this just thought id introduce me self, im small scale just do it for the fun, growing hindu kush at the moment. nice to see a UK thread, any1 from manchester ?


Hello dude am from scotland, i lived many moons ago in Salford. 

_Langworthy estate.
Then just down from the cresent cop shop, but we wont go there, lol
_


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

hey. 

good to be here. this place has been a real bonus for info

miles behind the techy knowledge of most people. 

way i look at it is the stuff is a weed. you'd really have to funk it up to kill it!


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

and as for manchester, i'm a southern red now, but used to life in stretford. 

bye bye ronaldo.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

tuffles said:


> and as for manchester, i'm a southern red now, but used to life in stretford.
> 
> bye bye ronaldo.


silly cash for kicking a ball, is it just me.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

ahhh, there is a whole thread, no board, on its own about what footy players get paid! 

80m for a player is a feck load of cash. but, looking at it another way, lets say he is in the top 6 people in the entire world who can do what he can do. he's literally one in a billion!


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

back on topic.....

you guys grow from seeds or clones? is cloning as easy as it sounds? and you top, or FIM or nothing? 

(see, told you i was getting addicted to this stuff - toooo much information!)


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

tuffles said:


> back on topic.....
> 
> you guys grow from seeds or clones? is cloning as easy as it sounds? and you top, or FIM or nothing?
> 
> (see, told you i was getting addicted to this stuff - toooo much information!)


I do both dude, yeh cloning is easy, ive never had any probs with seeds, if i see something i like the sound of i do some homework on it and buy, am dropping over to holland in Nov, its always good for a trip and bring back some goodies.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

do you top? 

if you top a plant after a couple of nodes, but with a couple of nodes above the cut as well, could you clone that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

seeds for new strains, clone the nice ones. cloning can be a bitch till you get it down. best advice is get a heated propagator! i top n pinch to maximise output.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

The only time i messed up big was taken lots of clones from 1 plant ''big mistake'' i had 10 Blueberry growing and the one i took clones from was a male, the other 9 were fems, lol just bad luck, but i took all the clones from what was the best looking plant, just a lesson i guess, i used to know a swedish lad he was cool as fuck at growing, he done 15 plants one time they looked wicked, yipp 15 males lol nothing in this game is 100% unless you clone from a known female, we all learn, and you can never know to much.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont top, the 2 point that grow is not always going to give you more than the one that was growing, plus the plant has to repair and recover IMO, the only thing ill ever do is trim the lower down stuff if it looks like its not going to amount to anything, so if its not worth being on the tree i remove it. again its just my view, we all have diffrent ways in getting the best from our crops.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

well, we have 8 seeds left, so might just use these up and get good at making the best of these - experiment with topping etc. 

we have two on the go at the moment, A.M.S and lemon skunk. next time, i think we will just do one plant, but top it and see what happens. 

also, think we might leave the plant to grow normally for a week or two, outside the grow tent, so as soon as we harvest the current crop we can whack the new one in. 

as i say, i am very excited by all this....i feel like a kid with a new toy. just a new toy that takes months to put together. and isn't a crap jigsaw.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah, this is what i am getting from this place - there are no hard and fast rules. 

i have been told to cut a few leaves from my AMS plant, but that sounds scary to me. they dont look great, but they are still pretty green and must be adding to the plant in some way. 

but it's been suggested i cut them off to give the leaves below more light. 

sounds scary to me!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

Its all in what you read ive been at it almost 10 years and i still read daily, you cant beat the dutch for info those guys know their onions, and thats not just with weed, even flowers etc they are very good at what they do.
2 rules for you dude, tell no cunt what you do, if you get busted its because of you, yipp you told someone and so did they etc etc, its always you who starts it first, and youl be last one it comes back to to deal with it when it goes wrong,
And dont order seeds to same address you are growing, pc's do get removed these days for all the information they hold, you do go on mailing lists etc, and dont think for one minute seed companies dont have anything to do with growing weed, ''how do you think they got into selling seeds'' use your head ok, send them to a cool friends house where nothing is going on.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

funk sending them anywhere....i'll just buy them in amsterdam. i usually go to a music festival a year, and often in belgium or holland. 

i don't grow much, don't want to, so if i buy ten, twenty seeds, that'll do me a year probably! and if i clone them, hoping i won't need to order any again. 

and as for telling people, agree 100%. tough thing is going to be when my mates who smoke ask me to get them some! this is for me and my two other mates - that is it!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

One for your short list. 
*Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized*







*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica / Sativa *Flowering :* Photoperiod *Genetics :* Skunk *Flowering Time :* Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* September - October *Height :* Medium *THC Level : *Medium *Characteristics :* Classic rich skunk flavour and a fairly long lasting buzz 
Wonder Woman is a high volume Skunk new to Nirvana offering Fresh Genetics making it possible to achieve over 1/2 a kilo per square metre. Wonder Woman offers a classic rich skunk flavour and a fairly long lasting buzz
Type : Suitable for Indoor Growing
Plant Height : Medium
THC : Medium 8-15%
Flowering : 8 Weeks
Yield : 500-600
Harvest : September - October
5 and 10 Nirvana Feminised Seeds per Packet


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

wow. that looks good. 

is that a normal plant, without topping etc? i am really a kid at this - been a consumer for the past 15yrs, never a producer!

me and my mates have been trying to work out how much to try and grow. we literally only want to grow enough to sustain us between grows. all this grams/sq meter thing is confusing. why don't people tell you roughly per plant? i am sure there are reasons, i don't understand them!

way we have been looking at it is this. 

down our way, we haven't got a £20 bag that is more than 2.5 grams for ages and ages. if each plant manages 125 grams each, which i hope is underestimating things, that is 250 grams, which is about 100 deals, which is 33 each. even at more than one a week, that is half a year! 

now, i am sure someone will turn around and say we are never going to get that much from our plants, but if i can get a bag of weed a week until the next lot, ideal. 

if we get good at yields etc, we will just grow less.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 11, 2009)

Just take it slow dude, dont smoke or deal weed you have'nt grew, read and learn, youl be fine, keep it simple with min fuss.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 11, 2009)

i won't be dealing any! risk vs reward - it don't make sense to me. 

i've not bought any for weeks, since we started the grow, and don't plan on it. 

i have managed for this grow, so far, without needing any, so whatever we get at the end of this one will definitely do until the next lot. and like i said, if we get more than we thought, we just won't start the next grow. 

to be honest, until i started reading all the stuff on here, we were making it up as we went along.


----------



## SareMCR (Jun 11, 2009)

anyone kno wher i could get some gud smoke ? im in the manchester area ... give us a shout please. Does anyone have some gud plans for a hydroponics system ? Ive got a good idea just think im missing something....
thanks guys have a gud night,
callum


----------



## growwwww (Jun 11, 2009)

SareMCR said:


> anyone kno wher i could get some gud smoke ? im in the manchester area ... give us a shout please. Does anyone have some gud plans for a hydroponics system ? Ive got a good idea just think im missing something....
> thanks guys have a gud night,
> callum


Well ive ordered off a hydro shop from manchester before - this place i believe is in manchester

http://www.grotec.co.uk/index.php

there are a few others aswell - google manchester hydroponics maybe and call them up n make sure they are legit n stuff.

Good luck growing


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 11, 2009)

but u know truf, sometimes ignorance is bliss! last year i was growing making up my own theories, and it was fine. this year, since joining riu, this years grow hasnt been great at all! im really paranoid that they dont look like anyone elses plants, theyre stretching blah blah blah. realistically, nothings changed, its just that everyones plants on here look so amazing, and ive also forgotten what i started to say. meh, loza out.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 12, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> but u know truf, sometimes ignorance is bliss! last year i was growing making up my own theories, and it was fine. this year, since joining riu, this years grow hasnt been great at all! im really paranoid that they dont look like anyone elses plants, theyre stretching blah blah blah. realistically, nothings changed, its just that everyones plants on here look so amazing, and ive also forgotten what i started to say. meh, loza out.


very true, plus rep


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 12, 2009)

lol. but if you dont try, you dont get, just like u said hugh. i think il stick to trying, and mixing my own way with the stuff i learn on here. thanks for the rep growwwww!


----------



## tuffles (Jun 16, 2009)

well, we cut off the leaves and.....others got the same thing. 

think it is light burn, or magnesium deficiency. 

hey ho, this is our first grow so we will take the rough with the smooth. 

i am a bit concerned - we have had them on 12/12 now for about 8 or 9 days, and apart from the buggers growing faster than the list of dodgy MPs, they are not actually budding yet! 

hope it'll happen soon.


----------



## hyperlites1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

hay im new here,from london i need some decent cuttings,anyone in london who can help??


----------



## Jointsmith (Jun 16, 2009)

tuffles said:


> well, we cut off the leaves and.....others got the same thing.
> 
> think it is light burn, or magnesium deficiency.
> 
> ...


Don't panic, they'll start shooting out flower after 14 days or so.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 16, 2009)

my home made filter plan. 

sure it will break, or something, but who knows!


----------



## tuffles (Jun 17, 2009)

because saying it is home made makes me feel like a swiss family robinson kind of maverick. 

and because when you are as technically minded as me, anything you have to put a screwdriver near is home made. 

and because we will be shoving a pair of tights in there with some carbon in. 

so it's home made. 

so there.


----------



## EarlyMisty#1 (Jun 17, 2009)

hi guys, im from the west midlands growing some early mistys


----------



## tuffles (Jun 17, 2009)

hughlle said:


> sorry, should have phrased it better, how's the filter going to be made  so lights and carbon, i've no expereince in carbon filters, so hope it works


no worries. 

i have looked at loads of images and descriptions on here, and elsewhere, about what we need. and frankly, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing. this is the first grow, so experimenting is the order of the day. 

the fan is a shower room extraction fan we picked up from screwfix for about £24

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/25652/Heating-Cooling/Extractor-Fans/Manrose-Showerlite-In-Line-Chrome-White-35W-Shower-Fan-Kit

the idea is that the fan will stay on the outside of the grow tent, sucking air out. the duct will droop into the grow tent. in the duct we will put a pair of tights that will be full of activated carbon. 

and that is pretty much it. 

i don't know much about this kind of stuff, but i assume there is a balance to be struck between the density of the carbon and what the fan can take. you want as little space as possible between all the carbon so that any air being drawn through HAS to come in contact with the carbon. a pair of tights decently packed and dropped into the duct should provide this. 

i hope. 

also, having the carbon in a tight should mean we can change it easy enough when needed. 

if it will work, we don't know. 

if i kill myself doing the wiring, i don't know. 

we plan on doing this tonight, so i'll update you, and my grow journal, with details tomorrow. 

cheers.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 17, 2009)

so if we dont get an update, uv electrocuted urself right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

rubber gloves dude hahaha


----------



## tuffles (Jun 17, 2009)

lol

yep! in my office, they call me EMP - electro magnetic pulse - because of my ability to crash IT equipment with a single look, so hopefully i will keep the bad electricty away and only let the good electricity through. a bit like bad aids and good aids. 

just been up to town to get the cord, plug and the activated carbon - so we are good to go.


----------



## LONDONRHINO (Jun 17, 2009)

BudBrain said:


> hey guys i pay 20 an 8 in da east but usually sum stiky shit man. dyin for a nice smoke lol


 
WHATS UP UK SMOKERS......

im in london and an oz of rhino...ect 

£ 220

and people sell it £10 a gram!!!!!!!!

if that aint steep then i dont know what is?


----------



## LONDONRHINO (Jun 17, 2009)

as you can see by the heading... i have mites and have tried the bud gun......

it is not working... any suggestions on how i can resolve this????

cheers guys.... any comments would be appreciated


----------



## anyjungleinguy (Jun 17, 2009)

I am wanting to do a guerilla grow with Some LR2 X Snowwhite (Snowryder)
Here is my game plan (Please point out anything you think I should change):

Start of the Snowryders at home indoors for germination and the first 2 weeks of growth.
Move them into the greenhouse in the garden at 2 weeks and hold fire till I can tell sex.
The move out the greenhouse to the grow site.

I live in North West Uk - So the rain is my main issue...
Please help before I buy my beans 

Cheers


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 17, 2009)

you should keep them in the greenhouse if you can, then you wont need to worry about the rain.

and as for spider mites, buy some ladybirds. a few people on here have bought them and they seem to do the trick.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 17, 2009)

Yipp we sure know our onions !!!

Man grew strongest ever cannabis

David Wyler admitted producing and possessing cannabis
A man has admitted growing what police described as the strongest cannabis ever found in the UK.

David Wyler, 55, of Poplar Avenue, Nottingham, admitted producing cannabis and possessing the drug as well as possessing amphetamines.

Tests on 500 cannabis plants seized at a house in Ilkeston, Derbyshire, showed they were the strongest ever found in the UK, Derby Crown Court was told.

Police believe he made £500,000 out of drugs. Wyler will be sentenced later.

The house in Ilkeston was entirely given over to producing cannabis plants, the hearing was told.

Test carried out by forensic scientists on the plants showed the THC content, a measure of the drug's strength, was 29%. The normal reading for cannabis is 12%.

Police seized £30,000, which was in the possession of Wyler, along with three cars.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 18, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Yipp we sure know our onions !!!
> 
> Man grew strongest ever cannabis
> 
> ...


That man was a saint, hopefully he has a good life but its a shame i guess hes in prison now


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 18, 2009)

dont forensic scientists study dead people? why would they check the strength of weed. its a shame he got busted tho. hopefully it will be legal soon, and hell get out.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 18, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> dont forensic scientists study dead people? why would they check the strength of weed. its a shame he got busted tho. hopefully it will be legal soon, and hell get out.


Nah Forensic scientist are just those who work to help the legal system and they use there skills ( science in the case ) to answer questions and whatever.

The word Forensic i think means Legal or something its another word for it,

You can get forensic archeology, forensic psychiatry ect...

Peace


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 18, 2009)

*Forensic science* (often shortened to *forensics*) is the application of a broad spectrum of sciences to answer questions of interest to a legal system. This may be in relation to a crime or a civil action. Besides its relevance to a legal system, more generally _forensics_ encompasses the accepted scholarly or scientific methodology and norms under which the facts regarding an event, or an artifact, or some other physical item (such as a corpse) are ascertained as being the case. In that regard the concept is related to the notion of authentication, whereby an interest outside of a legal form exists in determining whether an object is what it purports to be, or is alleged as being.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 18, 2009)

*Forensic anthropology* is the application of the science of physical anthropology and human osteology (the study of the human skeleton) in a legal setting, most often in criminal cases where the victim's remains are more or less skeletonized. A forensic anthropologist can also assist in the identification of deceased individuals whose remains are decomposed, burned, mutilated or otherwise unrecognizable. The adjective "forensic" refers to the application of this subfield of science to a court of law.

All from - 
*From Wikipedia*


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (Jun 18, 2009)

you tell em boyo


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 18, 2009)

All with the click of a mouse my friend, chill.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 19, 2009)

updated my grwo journal, but thought i would let you all know i survived the wiring. 

i am sure you can all sleep better at night now. i know you were all worried. ;-P

it was pretty easy, and the extractor fan seems to work pretty well. 

i have attached a pic of generally how it works, with more detail in my grow journal (link in the sig)

what do you guys do about smell? it is a massive factor for us, but this will help. 

always willing to learn. 

have a read on the grow journal, and reply there, or here, with criticism, ideas, details of what you do etc etc.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is uk wide but its in scotland and please be *WARNED OF THIS!!!!!
BY LAW NEW HOUSING STANDARDS-council or any private landlord must now have this!!!!

*I had my survey done today and would say i passed, they did have a good look around windows, doors, heating, and were in all rooms in the house, they did go up the loft but not right into it, if i still had my set up in the loft it would have been game over, ''ALL SCOTTISH GROWERS SHOULD TAKE NOTE OF THIS'' this is now law and is the new housing standards, so if your in a council house, or housing assosiation etc or even private landlord (rented etc) they must now have this, if you,ve not had it done it will come to you soon, so please be WARNED.
I will put up a link and all you do is click on SHQS MANULE i found all the details online its worth a read !!!
Scottish Housing Quality Standard Training


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 19, 2009)

tuffles said:


> updated my grwo journal, but thought i would let you all know i survived the wiring.
> 
> i am sure you can all sleep better at night now. i know you were all worried. ;-P
> 
> ...


Smell can always be a problem, a guy on here made a cool thing with a large tub must have a lid, around the top of the tub he drilled holes, you then pour in fabreaze, cut out a section in the lid for a pc fan to fit into, replace the lid and when odour gets bad switch on the fan and the smelly fabreaze air comes out the holes you have drilled at the top, he put up pics etc but it was a while ago, but i thought it was a dam fine idea, house smells like a whores handbag after about 5 mins of fan being on.
Another good thing is old cloths etc soaked in Zaflora, or those wee oils you get and put them down your radiators, when you put on the heating which is most times in the uk your place will stink, its better that than punj weed, just mask the weed smell.


----------



## 00smokey (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm buying 2.2grams of cheese, chronic, some type of blueburry for 20, Bent over or what?
It is the best shit i can get by a long shot but it costs


----------



## tuffles (Jun 19, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Smell can always be a problem, a guy on here made a cool thing with a large tub must have a lid, around the top of the tub he drilled holes, you then pour in fabreaze, cut out a section in the lid for a pc fan to fit into, replace the lid and when odour gets bad switch on the fan and the smelly fabreaze air comes out the holes you have drilled at the top, he put up pics etc but it was a while ago, but i thought it was a dam fine idea, house smells like a whores handbag after about 5 mins of fan being on.
> Another good thing is old cloths etc soaked in Zaflora, or those wee oils you get and put them down your radiators, when you put on the heating which is most times in the uk your place will stink, its better that than punj weed, just mask the weed smell.


we have a combination of plug in fresheners, this carbon filter and a few neutradol things in the room. all in, it seems to eb working now we have the filter. we can boost the amount we are extracting, but i like the idea of the cloths and radiators. only poroblem is that we are growing in a room which gets so much sunlight that the radiators are never on.


----------



## tuffles (Jun 19, 2009)

any footy fans in? 

this might make you laugh. 

Exclusive: Cristiano Ronaldo&#8217;s pre-contract agreement with Real Madrid revealed | The Spoiler


----------



## tuffles (Jun 19, 2009)

more evidence that the government can ignore. 

BBC NEWS | Programmes | From Our Own Correspondent | Lisbon's light-touch drugs policy


----------



## davii (Jun 19, 2009)

hey there anyone going to glasto or living nearby im flyin over on tuesday and could do with someone helping me out with something


----------



## davii (Jun 19, 2009)

cool im stayin in glastonbury town for two nights are you goin to the festival


----------



## Flilielecromi (Jun 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me this shop is legit? I found there some items in good prices but not sure about their warranty. Check this out here guraburak


----------



## janar (Jun 21, 2009)

Can someone tell me if it is normal for a lowryder#1 to not have shown it's sex when it is 33days old? I have had it on an 18/6 light schedule and started using biobizz grow and bloom about 1 week ago. It is my first grow but i am sure that it hasn't shown any signs of it's sex yet and i am sure that it's a lowryder. I'm from London by the way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

janar said:


> Can someone tell me if it is normal for a lowryder#1 to not have shown it's sex when it is 33days old? I have had it on an 18/6 light schedule and started using biobizz grow and bloom about 1 week ago. It is my first grow but i am sure that it hasn't shown any signs of it's sex yet and i am sure that it's a lowryder. I'm from London by the way.



should have shown sex bny now man usually about 15 days i think  flip it 12/12 n itll show ya


----------



## janar (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok i will do, thanks for that it helped. +rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

have you a pic?


----------



## janar (Jun 21, 2009)

No my camera isnt that good, but i'll do by best to try and get a picture thats clear enough to see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

k man no worries all you need to be concerned about is whether it has balls or little hairs. it would be weird for neither at 30 odd days


----------



## tuffles (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm bored. we are waiting for our plant to flower. all the excitment of watching it grow, making our filter etc etc has gone. we are just waiting and waiting and waiting. 

boo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

this is the hardest bit tuffles lol just wait till its a week or so from ready, all your gonna want to do is chop a bit off n try it but itll taste crappy and chemically n not be anywhere near as good as the finished article! resist temptation man... if you can lol


----------



## tuffles (Jun 24, 2009)

oh i can. its just that now i want to start growing more so i can see them shoot up again! 

i know, patience is a virtue and all that. 

its not the weed i am inpatient for, its more plant based fun! 

might have to start growing peas or tomatoes. 

seriously, i might!


----------



## ganjman (Jun 24, 2009)

20 for 3 g of grassy smellin chink weed [grown by the damn viatnamese gangs] and normally 25 for 3.5 g of VERY nice stuff, but it's a jip... it should be 20 for 3.5 and all good... but then again, it should all be good and FREE.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

tuffles said:


> oh i can. its just that now i want to start growing more so i can see them shoot up again!
> 
> i know, patience is a virtue and all that.
> 
> ...


haha within 6 months i bet you have your own tent, i don't even smoke that much dope maybe once or twice a week but growing is an addiction...


----------



## ganjman (Jun 24, 2009)

Growing IS an addiction, it's such a fun hobby.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

only thing i've got into since leaving school that i actually want to progress to be the best i can be at. shame its illegal, told my rents im going to emigrate to Canada or California n grow medical dope, start a dispensary n get myself into breeding. the missus folks are griefing us saying theyll only get to see the grandkids through a webcam ffs. guilt tripping me over an unborn grandchild


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Growing IS an addiction, it's such a fun hobby.


how very true, i just love the sport.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only thing i've got into since leaving school that i actually want to progress to be the best i can be at. shame its illegal, told my rents im going to emigrate to Canada or California n grow medical dope, start a dispensary n get myself into breeding. the missus folks are griefing us saying theyll only get to see the grandkids through a webcam ffs. guilt tripping me over an unborn grandchild


lol my mum once said the same, she said, ''you have found something your really good at but cant tell anyone ''


----------



## tuffles (Jun 24, 2009)

the only people better than parents at guilt are catholics! ;-P


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

tuffles said:


> the only people better than parents at guilt are catholics! ;-P


ha ha lol, how very true my friend.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 24, 2009)

dammit u got the 420 post!!!! i wanted that


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

*Picking his own ?






*


----------



## Steve.420 (Jun 24, 2009)

Charging between £120 and £180 an ounce near me, and it's all terrible!

I don't think anyone here has heard of drying and curing, never mind growing the damn stuff correctly in the first place!

I'm a medical user, and after suffering nearly a year of what can only be described as the worst weed I've ever smoked and having to return to codeine and morphine painkillers, I decided to bite the bullet and grow my own and I'm 4 weeks into flower currently.

Anyways, great to see a UK section, could prove extremely useful for all concerned!

Incidentally, has anyone experimented with 14 on, 10 off for a full flower?

I'm curious because the science behind it seems logical, but that means squat with marijuana (as far as I can tell from reading online!)


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve.420 said:


> Charging between £120 and £180 an ounce near me, and it's all terrible!
> 
> I don't think anyone here has heard of drying and curing, never mind growing the damn stuff correctly in the first place!
> 
> ...


Wecome to RIU
you would be better doing the standard 12/12, or i have read of 13 light 11 dark, but ive yet to try it.


----------



## Steve.420 (Jun 24, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Wecome to RIU
> you would be better doing the standard 12/12, or i have read of 13 light 11 dark, but ive yet to try it.


That's cool, but if you can use 14/10, that equates to 17% (average) extra light to be consumed by the plants which can only be good methinks.

And cheers for the welcome...


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

£180 for one oz thats shocking, ive got a few mates the now that are strung out, they can head down south over the weekend but the guy wants £170 and its take it or leave it, id just go without myself, £120 should be tops, £140 if they want to pass on to some stranger, £180 is just robbery without a mask. 
If i was paying £180 id be wanting Victoria silvstedt flung in on that deal to rub me down after my first stick lol.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve.420 said:


> That's cool, but if you can use 14/10, that equates to 17% (average) extra light to be consumed by the plants which can only be good methinks.
> 
> And cheers for the welcome...


yeh true, but more light more power more elec bill. and as you know the uk aint cheap.


----------



## BudBrain (Jun 25, 2009)

wot do u guys think to this???
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/3265/Dutch-Dripper-Expert-Kit.html

im thinkin of getting it or just the tent, light, fan and filter n do the rest myself d.i.y style.

thanx BB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

Steve.420 said:


> Incidentally, has anyone experimented with 14 on, 10 off for a full flower?
> I'm curious because the science behind it seems logical, but that means squat with marijuana (as far as I can tell from reading online!)


alreeet steve! welcome

180 is extortion man seriously i've not heard it that price outside of London

congrats on getting yourself into the best hobby/passtime/profession (delete as appropriate) haha im really interested in your 14/10 light schedule idea i've read into this a little n as the plants do most of their growing through the dark period, increasing it should increas overall production right! i was thinking of getting a digital timer and going 14/12 which would up a 9 week strain to a 9 week n 5 day finish, but should increase your yeild by a good chunk ?! ive yet to find anyone thats tried it as most timers are only 24hr. but the theory is sound as the plant still thinks its end of summer as its only getting 12 hours light right.

there was a thread bout it somewhere ill see if i can dig it up.

happy growing


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

BudBrain said:


> wot do u guys think to this???
> http://www.growell.co.uk/p/3265/Dutch-Dripper-Expert-Kit.html
> 
> im thinkin of getting it or just the tent, light, fan and filter n do the rest myself d.i.y style.
> ...


All good but yeh id do some diy aswell, good company i use them all the time, the people that run it are super cool.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreeet steve! welcome
> 
> 180 is extortion man seriously i've not heard it that price outside of London
> 
> ...


I think ill have a mess about with my next 2 grows with the times etc, its a good point, but i think ill do one in the 12/12 and try one in the 13 light / 11 dark see how it goes, i dont like running up scary elec bills securicor brung me my bill on dec 2008, but yeh am always up for trying new things that are not to far off the beaten track.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

let us know how it goes fella?! you got a journal going?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let us know how it goes fella?! you got a journal going?


I never have time, i have Blue cheese and sweet tooth in just now about 2 weeks from harvest ill post the picks up when they are done, i like reading journals but not doing them, you know what its like it does take time, but ive put up the end product a few times.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

ok kool man happy growin!


----------



## TheFarmer94 (Jun 25, 2009)

down south boyz more of a grower than a smoker


----------



## NINOLUPA (Jun 25, 2009)

ello m8s C/gold


----------



## Steve.420 (Jun 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> I think ill have a mess about with my next 2 grows with the times etc, its a good point, but i think ill do one in the 12/12 and try one in the 13 light / 11 dark see how it goes, i dont like running up scary elec bills securicor brung me my bill on dec 2008, but yeh am always up for trying new things that are not to far off the beaten track.


Stuff it, the buggers are now on 14/10.

I have 2 x White Rhino seeds at 4 weeks veg in.

2 x unknown seeds from 'soapbar'?

1 x supposedly White Rhino but it sure as hell isn't like ANY photo's!

I also have 1 x Blueberry in veg for cloning, and a cutting from one of the unknowns.

Using Canna substrate, 250w Dual Light in a 1m x 1m x 2m area.

This is my first grow and I've just chopped a Top 44 (donated) and am drying now.

I'm boring myself now, so I'm gonna go...


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

Steve.420 said:


> Stuff it, the buggers are now on 14/10.
> 
> I have 2 x White Rhino seeds at 4 weeks veg in.
> 
> ...


Mark your blueberry, ive done them twice, good smoke yes indeed the crowd cried out for ''more'' BUT out of 10 seeds female, i had 8 results, 2 turned male, leaving me 6, and 2 of them turned hermi at the very end, nobody complained but just to let you know to mark it out.


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

im goin to the UK tomorrow  stayin with family for a month and spending all summer skatin with sum brit friends over there  cool place, cool people. though the only kind of weed ive ever seen over there is CHEESE! get sum more variety dudes! haha peace


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> im goin to the UK tomorrow  stayin with family for a month and spending all summer skatin with sum brit friends over there  cool place, cool people. though the only kind of weed ive ever seen over there is CHEESE! get sum more variety dudes! haha peace


your not talking to the right people skater boy, its who you know lol.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Jun 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> your not talking to the right people skater boy, its who you know lol.


 
_agreed robin there is no weed for sale up there._
_*LUDA.*_


----------



## LUDACRIS (Jun 25, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> im goin to the UK tomorrow  stayin with family for a month and spending all summer skatin with sum brit friends over there  cool place, cool people. though the only kind of weed ive ever seen over there is CHEESE! get sum more variety dudes! haha peace


_you wont get weed in the U.K._
_so prepare for cold turkey mate._
_*LUDA.*_


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

its always been and always will be who you know, when you find a good man doing good shit you keep him close, ive delt with the same 2 guys for best part of 10 years, they get theirs, i get mine, and the shop is closed till next time, would not have it any other way. keep it tight, i never spread the trust, no point, i have 2 that i trust 100%.


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

oh connections aint no problem over there, i have plenty of friends who can hook me up with herb, and one who can hook me up with absolutly anything i want haha. the weed he gets is hella good, im just saying its always cheese. same with all the other smokers they all seem to have cheese, never seen anything else. its good cheese though.

over here in canada i have never seen cheese once.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> oh connections aint no problem over there, i have plenty of friends who can hook me up with herb, and one who can hook me up with absolutly anything i want haha. the weed he gets is hella good, im just saying its always cheese. same with all the other smokers they all seem to have cheese, never seen anything else. its good cheese though.
> 
> over here in canada i have never seen cheese once.


just the in fashion for some people, it is good stuff, but yeh you can get bored of the same stuff, got a mate who does nothing more than N/lights, just keeps cloning, good stuff but again it gets boring. 
Enjoy your stay in the UK.


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> just the in fashion for some people, it is good stuff, but yeh you can get bored of the same stuff, got a mate who does nothing more than N/lights, just keeps cloning, good stuff but again it gets boring.
> Enjoy your stay in the UK.


exactly! i always buy different shit where i am just to try something new!

thank ya, i always do


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

Does you friends not know any mad hippies ? i met a few years ago when i worked in london in a pizza hut, went back to their house, i thought i smoked, these dudes where smoking what can only be put down as ''BIG BUD HEROINE'' i was fecked up big time for about 3 days, mad mad people.


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Does you friends not know any mad hippies ? i met a few years ago when i worked in london in a pizza hut, went back to their house, i thought i smoked, these dudes where smoking what can only be put down as ''BIG BUD HEROINE'' i was fecked up big time for about 3 days, mad mad people.


 
haha wait so there was herion in the bud? brutal haha they shoulda told you

uhmmm nah not really they skaters not hippes. getting weed or any drug really aint a problem for me when im there.

im moving towards being a mad hippy myself haha


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

Nah it felt like it was ''BIG BUD HEROINE' everything was weed, weed bongs, weed cookies, weed spilffs, weed cones, weed drinks, they were all 100% bonkers i took the long route the next few days incase i met them again, they gave me a bag of puff away with me, me and 3 guys toked it at the weekend they have never spoke to me since lol, this shit was evil, the fist stick you had you cancel'd all future plans, good times.


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Nah it felt like it was ''BIG BUD HEROINE' everything was weed, weed bongs, weed cookies, weed spilffs, weed cones, weed drinks, they were all 100% bonkers i took the long route the next few days incase i met them again, they gave me a bag of puff away with me, me and 3 guys toked it at the weekend they have never spoke to me since lol, this shit was evil, the fist stick you had you cancel'd all future plans, good times.


 
baha shit, i wanna meet these people and live with them! they sound like my kinda crowd  where in UK was this?

i stay in a town called colchester in Essex, love it!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

It was in london when i was in my 20's many years ago, their prob still tripping lol, they were into acid aswell but i never took cos i had work the next day, mad people but very cool, hassle free, also unwashed, to busy puffing herb.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 25, 2009)

Jointsmith said:


> Yeah I've heard about this, it is completely fucked.
> 
> What happened to our personal privacy?
> 
> We need to find a way to get online without a 'Service Provider'......anyone think of a way?



You can use a VPN who cant display your info just like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

wont be long ish till your on yer arse fromyour own gear hugh. its an awesome feeling


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 26, 2009)

Am about 2/3 weeks away myself, ill stick some snaps up on the chosen night, am still using that hanmmer head the now its worth buying, only thing is am hitting that really bad odour stage, its bad, i need to upgrade my fan in the future its not got that zip about it anymore its just not working as good.
I would not say its my best batch but things are still moving on with them, smell dam good, but a little to good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

always agoodsign man willreally pen and inkwhen its cured


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> always agoodsign man willreally pen and inkwhen its cured


I dont mind it one bit, but as you know mate its the fecking unwanted visiter, i had the mob at the door one night years ago about neigbour hood watch, eh feck off busy.
you just never know whats round the corner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

ive schooled the missus to not say anything but hello and no you cant come in sorry place is a mess......got no spacebar imtotallywrecjkedondopebooze sleepers n coke im barely managing to type wentbackntriedadifferentwayn itstoppedclunkingthencamebaclhahahahahahhahahahhahahhah think ivesjustheardherstirr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.imagepoop.com/

totallyactivebrainnoidea what todowithit

ideas. silentideas please


----------



## ganjman (Jun 27, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> baha shit, i wanna meet these people and live with them! they sound like my kinda crowd  where in UK was this?
> 
> i stay in a town called colchester in Essex, love it!


Lol, Colchester aint too far from me.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive schooled the missus to not say anything but hello and no you cant come in sorry place is a mess......got no spacebar imtotallywrecjkedondopebooze sleepers n coke im barely managing to type wentbackntriedadifferentwayn itstoppedclunkingthencamebaclhahahahahahhahahahhahahhah think ivesjustheardherstirr


Is this a puzzle ? sounds some night...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2009)

nope no puzzle i was just battered. payday treat lol


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope no puzzle i was just battered. payday treat lol


We all go to do what we got to do, we take what we need to take to stop us going 'MAD' hope your not paying for it now, ''sore head''


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2009)

hell no man i never suffer the next day after it 'snows' just float through it haha


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 28, 2009)

GOOD GOOD, its been a while since i was last on that train DON, it catches up man enjoy it just now but it all catches up, take it from someone thats done more than scar face, me and my bro used to be called the Dyson brothers for a reason, not sure i could face it these days ill just stick with my blow, just getting to old for another class, chill.


----------



## justicetokes (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeh, South's Finest here lol, 20 for 8th 40 for Qs, it's become a hassle to get good weed, i bought half a bar of some Mango, it was wet but when it had dried was boombastic... about a month ago, i was pushing Oz for 200 in manchester... 8th's were going for 1.5g!!??

I went to Dam for the first time this year... Valentines, me and my baby girl... Best weed eva, it annoys me... 1g of dam food is all bud and you can get 4/5/6 joints out of it ez... here u get a Benz which is supposed to weigh at what... 1.5-1.8? i'm still getting only 4 joints... all these fucking storkes and all these growers who ain't letting their plants mature properly... i fucking hate that leafy, wet homegrown rubbish...

I've started growing but i hardly know anything... this is the 3rd day in... the main stuff is my room mates, he started last year and failed so i decided to give it a try.
Went B&Q, got pots, soil/compost lol, ermm i dont know much about this stuff, i was hoping some uk verterns could lend me a hand on Nutes and dat shit.
The light i'm using a my roommates again... it is some big fucker, when it first turns on it's white then the light turns amber... it looks like the sun is in my wardrobe lol.
The light is over hot...

I got 2 BLUEBERRY YUM YUM's on the way, and i order Royal Flush (100% feminized), 5 seeds of that, but i'm giving 3 seeds to my roomie (uni students)
I'll probs take some pics when these's babies have sprouted, but just wondering is it cool to have the 'sun' 2-3 inches away from ur plant... i do have a fan as well 

HOLLA


----------



## growwwww (Jun 28, 2009)

justicetokes said:


> Yeh, South's Finest here lol, 20 for 8th 40 for Qs, it's become a hassle to get good weed, i bought half a bar of some Mango, it was wet but when it had dried was boombastic... about a month ago, i was pushing Oz for 200 in manchester... 8th's were going for 1.5g!!??
> 
> I went to Dam for the first time this year... Valentines, me and my baby girl... Best weed eva, it annoys me... 1g of dam food is all bud and you can get 4/5/6 joints out of it ez... here u get a Benz which is supposed to weigh at what... 1.5-1.8? i'm still getting only 4 joints... all these fucking storkes and all these growers who ain't letting their plants mature properly... i fucking hate that leafy, wet homegrown rubbish...
> 
> ...


_i FEEL YOU MAN,

I started growing but had to stop otherwise a plumber would have found out, its horrible when you have tried and tasted and done the growing process then have to stop and use the shit on the streets ( actually its not that bad ) but not as nice.

Peace
_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> GOOD GOOD, its been a while since i was last on that train DON, it catches up man enjoy it just now but it all catches up, take it from someone thats done more than scar face, me and my bro used to be called the Dyson brothers for a reason, not sure i could face it these days ill just stick with my blow, just getting to old for another class, chill.



hahah been there done that dealt it and quit it now its just a treat now n then, seen how it fucks with folks. after a while it gets sort of boring, well not really but you know what i mean lol.


----------



## ganjman (Jun 28, 2009)

justicetokes said:


> Yeh, South's Finest here lol, 20 for 8th 40 for Qs, it's become a hassle to get good weed, i bought half a bar of some Mango, it was wet but when it had dried was boombastic... about a month ago, i was pushing Oz for 200 in manchester... 8th's were going for 1.5g!!??
> 
> I went to Dam for the first time this year... Valentines, me and my baby girl... Best weed eva, it annoys me... 1g of dam food is all bud and you can get 4/5/6 joints out of it ez... here u get a Benz which is supposed to weigh at what... 1.5-1.8? i'm still getting only 4 joints... all these fucking storkes and all these growers who ain't letting their plants mature properly... i fucking hate that leafy, wet homegrown rubbish...
> 
> ...


 
Hello mate. Sounds like you got a HPS light - High pressure sodium. You wanna keep it about 2 - 3 foot from the tops of the plants depending on how hot it is, get a good fan on the stems and make sure you got good ventilation. 

You can only put CFL's a cuple of inches away from the plants.


----------



## justicetokes (Jun 29, 2009)

I was talking to a friend yesterday he says i need uv lights as well for the plants?
some1 eleborate 4 me pls...


----------



## Pays2Much (Jun 29, 2009)

Can u tell me the answers to the following please? How much does it cost to burn 250w hps 12/12. Why shouldn't i use a 90w led if it gives you the same lumen output as a 400w hps? can any 1 give me a list of the best branded nutrients for veg and flowering, and possibly a link to buy them. I'm growing big bud in a 2x2x5ft tent, four plants in soil. using 125w blue spec enviro cfl. going to upgrade my lights on payday but i really have no idea as to the price of electricity here in the uk. all help appreciated. thanx


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 29, 2009)

because they dont. all these companies claiming that their leds are magic and better the hid lights is bullshit.

back to the hps q, youre gonna have to work it out, but ill do the basics for you. its watt of light x cost of a kilo watt hour x 12 x 7

so all you need to do is get ur cost of a kilo watt hour, and times it by 21.

as for uv lights,no, theyre not necessary.


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 29, 2009)

oh, its normally 10p per kwh, so itd be £2.10 for a week.


----------



## ganjman (Jun 29, 2009)

justicetokes said:


> I was talking to a friend yesterday he says i need uv lights as well for the plants?
> some1 eleborate 4 me pls...


NONONO! You're friend is a poor un-educated soul, he shouldnt be spreading misinformation. UV lights are almost more useless than incandescent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

ganjman said:


> NONONO! You're friend is a poor un-educated soul, he shouldnt be spreading misinformation. UV lights are almost more useless than incandescent.


not true man UVB is being used more and more these days to boost thc production used as a supplement to hps usually


----------



## ganjman (Jun 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not true man UVB is being used more and more these days to boost thc production used as a supplement to hps usually


My point still stands about UVA, and i've never heard of this being used in any grows.... maybe your right, but still, i wouldnt.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 29, 2009)

sup gentlemen (and any ladies) don't want to hijack this thread of brilliance just thought it'd be a good place to advertise the legalisation petition for the UK 

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/brainwash/

use someone else's postcode and even name if you're worried, but the important thing is to get some more names on this...322 just ain't enough

cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

ganjman said:


> My point still stands about UVA, and i've never heard of this being used in any grows.... maybe your right, but still, i wouldnt.


yeah uv A ive not heard used but B definitely, but you cant stay around it too long or you'll burn yaself


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Jun 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah uv A ive not heard used but B definitely, but you cant stay around it too long or you'll burn yaself


Liking that avatar D G&t  

Hello to all fellow UK'ers here, nice bit of weather atm and even Glastonbury stayed mostly dry!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2009)

cheers! n Welcome to RIU


----------



## well grow (Jun 29, 2009)

Im a uk grower so i thought i would come on here, If anyone wants to have a look at my Cheese grow here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/207978-my-big-buddha-cheese-grow.html let meknow what you think thanks.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 29, 2009)

Last night i brought a tramp a sandwhich, and he said that he gets the cheese alot and if i ever see him around again and hes smoking to join him and he will give me some  This guy was the biggest joker, he also told me if i everneed train ticket he will get me one for free.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2009)

ahhhaaaaa, latest top gera  "its got to be medical, it must be"


----------



## growwwww (Jun 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> ahhhaaaaa, latest top gera  "its got to be medical, it must be"


huh...............


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2009)

growwwww said:


> huh...............


it made me giggle , top gear season 13 ep 2, a task is to pack up their "glasto" campsite, midget dude picks upa smoke pipe thing, shsisha or whatnot, and goes "it ust be medicinal, it has to be" or what not, which my funny weed made me giggle at seeing as well, uk, medi weed, HA


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jun 29, 2009)

sophanox said:


> yo, I was just wondering what soil you uk heads use for soil - everyone bangs on about fox farm but I can't find anywhere that sells it in the uk! cheers


hey i used biobizz all mix i buy it from ebay most of the time


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomato grow bags, tomatos love them so do weed plants.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> it made me giggle , top gear season 13 ep 2, a task is to pack up their "glasto" campsite, midget dude picks upa smoke pipe thing, shsisha or whatnot, and goes "it ust be medicinal, it has to be" or what not, which my funny weed made me giggle at seeing as well, uk, medi weed, HA


The exact same thing happened to me ha ha.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, 27C at 11:45, my plants and i ent enjoying this too much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

lol i switched mine to start at 8 pm and now they run at 30c through the night, i never thought id want a heatwave to sod off in Britain.....


----------



## ganjman (Jul 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i switched mine to start at 8 pm and now they run at 30c through the night, i never thought id want a heatwave to sod off in Britain.....


Yeah i know what you mean my temps are going up and up, i think im at 80 already 11:25 am

I need a/c that doesnt add to humidity. 

My poor fans are spinning faster than the wheels of my stupidly powerful car.


----------



## iloveit (Jul 1, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Yeah i know what you mean my temps are going up and up, i think im at 80 already 11:25 am
> 
> I need a/c that doesnt add to humidity.
> 
> My poor fans are spinning faster than the wheels of my stupidly powerful car.


Just make sure you dont purchase the portable ones they make a racket, I reckon the wide wall mounted ones are best. A bit costly though.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 1, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Just make sure you dont purchase the portable ones they make a racket, I reckon the wide wall mounted ones are best. A bit costly though.


 
In this weather i'd say its worth it though, but this is the first proper summer with hot weather in the last 2 - 3 years so i dont know if it'd be worth it. I might just look into building a re-fridgeration unit with a compresser from a fride and feed the air through it in pipes and then pump that into the grow - coz if its in pipes it'll only be the same humidity as outside, maybe less because it'll be chilled slightly in the time it takes to go through all the bends in the tube inside the unit.


----------



## growwwww (Jul 1, 2009)

im in London and there is some DISGUSTING DANK round here its so fuckin crazy its so fucking smelly, strong and sweet. No seeds, no stalks! fuckin well trimmed got this shit off some street dealer and this shit is dank!!! This shit is defintely skunk


----------



## marni3d (Jul 1, 2009)

get atleast 12000BTU Air/con, im using a 9000BTU a/c and the tempz are steady on 76-77f and that wont go down while the weathers like this, my air con isnt in the room its blowing in from the centre side wall! i spose if i put the a/c into the growroom like i had it before i could take my temps down to 60f if i wanted them too but i dont have the space to put it bak in! its all about where u put the a/c.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2009)

i i got an AC unit, i'd just install it in my room as normal, and having it blow in the direction of the intake vents, it'll cool your room, the cab, and shouldn't interfere with the cab's environment too much?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

If your in a veg state just now the heat is ok for your plants, but bad for the flower period am about 2 weeks tops from harvest and this weather is just no good, ive got my eye on them for any signs of bud rot, but yeh the uk the now is very humid. i think its a first i wanted it to cool down a little.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> If your in a veg state just now the heat is ok for your plants, but bad for the flower period am about 2 weeks tops from harvest and this weather is just no good, ive got my eye on them for any signs of bud rot, but yeh the uk the now is very humid. i think its a first i wanted it to cool down a little.


yo robin, this for real? if so then that's a load off my shoulders, walked in from work at 8pm today, 90+ in the cab. i plan on flowering on the 13th of july, lucky number, lucky bud 

and tell me about the humidity! i got woken up at about 8am the other day by the most insane rainstorm i've ever seen, so i hit an end, fell straight back to sleep and woke up to sunshine? anyways, got into work at 11:30, i walked 25m from the car to the door, i already had sweat dripping off my forehead. i have hyperhyosis or whatever it's called, but i havn't experienced that since walking out the door of HK airport


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

Some info for you on temps.

http://weedfarmer.com/growing_guide/temperature.php


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2009)

top man. well i was sat around jsut last night thinking about co2, get some c02 in there and make use of the extra temperature, assuming that the site righs true (good info there, that's where i got some watering help, cept i keep getting asked to fuck on my doorstep by a rather tip top hottie!


----------



## marni3d (Jul 1, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> If your in a veg state just now the heat is ok for your plants, but bad for the flower period am about 2 weeks tops from harvest and this weather is just no good, ive got my eye on them for any signs of bud rot, but yeh the uk the now is very humid. i think its a first i wanted it to cool down a little.


i got 17-18 days before i cut one of my plants, whats your temps atm? my humid stays between 46% and 54% coz the air con wont switch off due to the weather so i guess thats a gud thing!


----------



## iloveit (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know how long our U.K. heat wave will last for? I can take it any more neither can my plants.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Does anyone know how long our U.K. heat wave will last for? I can take it any more neither can my plants.


Scotland seems to drop cooler thurs night, i just got my elec bill in and it aint good lol, ive been running 3 fans most of lights on. but these temps aint good. dam the heat wave.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

marni3d said:


> i got 17-18 days before i cut one of my plants, whats your temps atm? my humid stays between 46% and 54% coz the air con wont switch off due to the weather so i guess thats a gud thing!


Am in the 90's and that aint good, but ive got sweet tooth in and they are hardy plants, mould resistant they also seem to be thriving but their drinking some juice the now, going to start flush on fri as they are coming to an end, thank feck. if you have an AC unit your cool, its just the smell the now thats got me parra, not with my house but the STREET !!! LOL.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 1, 2009)

this heat is too extreme....global warming is a bitch...think this is a sign that we should be outdoor?
its got too the point where my grow room has too be left open in the day, fans just aint doing enough and electricity is an issue.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> this heat is too extreme....global warming is a bitch...think this is a sign that we should be outdoor?
> its got too the point where my grow room has too be left open in the day, fans just aint doing enough and electricity is an issue.


Id love to try outdoor but you need a mega safe pitch, my mates tried it years ago, Rabbits had a field day, they must have been watching my mates putting them in saying ''OH look its Pudding lol, its to late now as ive read and heard its best to get them in the start of june for best results, but again you just need a top spot, with no rabbits.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 1, 2009)

hard to find anywhere round here mate


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

I was just in my set up, its reading 95f bang on, thats with 3 fans, 2 small desk and one large you could take off with, i also have 1 extract fan drawing into the loft, but the leaves are not drooping or showing they are not happy, i think the key is to keep the air or what air there is moving all the time.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 1, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hard to find anywhere round here mate


yeh and you still need to keep an eye on them, ive got thousands of seeds but id still have to pull the males, and if it turned out good how do you get a bumper harvest back to you house, i might try some of the lowrider next year in my garden, but yeh a good place is hard to find, id love to grow on a high roof with no on looking eys, that must be cool as feck, like a tower block roof. or a nice QT farm would be cool, you just need out the way in this game.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, just gotta luuuuuuuuuurv the UK City councils...

nah, i'm ready to sneak out and trash the neighbourhood so that i feel all my money is being used well, basically i live in the city, there are 2 big private gardens for a row of buildings, with say 200 carparking spaces, just enough for all the residents. yet it doesn't matter how hard i've been working, how hard i drank the night before, if i am not out of bed by 10am in the monring i will get a £25 fine from the council for having my car parked 2 foot from my front door...

i just worked a stupid long week, this is my first day of ohlliday in a year and a half, so i decide to have a lie in, yup, knew it the moment i thought i'd do it, parking ticket waiting for me outside....

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, as i say, i feel like i dunno, burning the local gardens or something, just so they have something genuine to use that fine money for, as opposed to paying off the wardens to do it again the next day!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

dude thats harsh as [email protected] id be out in a ski mask the night before hacksawing the sign...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah man, think i'm gonna get a bit drugged up later on this week and take down every single 2 hour parking sign. i feel that if you're paying ludicrous council taxes at it is, this is almost as much of an outrage to me as the whole expenses things, to think that they can use my taxes to buy a duck pond, and then tax me for having the car on the road, and then fine me for having the car on the road!!! i want one of those transporter-esque 50,000 volt locking systems, stick that on my windscreen now you little bitch!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 6, 2009)

That sucks, top gear done a show one time asking mp's ''WHY'' is it like this ? its nothing more than a bully boy country, parking etc, look at the state of the roads aswell, and if you dont pay your road tax what happens ? they crush your car, so how do you protest about the feckin roads, its pay up or else, bunch of feckers.

Its nothing more than a TAX on the motorist, piss takers.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 6, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, just gotta luuuuuuuuuurv the UK City councils...
> 
> nah, i'm ready to sneak out and trash the neighbourhood so that i feel all my money is being used well, basically i live in the city, there are 2 big private gardens for a row of buildings, with say 200 carparking spaces, just enough for all the residents. yet it doesn't matter how hard i've been working, how hard i drank the night before, if i am not out of bed by 10am in the monring i will get a £25 fine from the council for having my car parked 2 foot from my front door...
> 
> ...



Shoot them from your window, easiest solution. The english government isnt a government, it's gordon brown on his own with a few retards following doing a shit job and ruining our country whilst taking EVERY bit of money they can. The air we breathe will be taxed next. Then they'll start taxing people who dont even have cars for walking on the pavement... if you stand too long you'll get a loitering fine... ha, it's so sad it wouldnt even surprise me.


----------



## rustybud (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Id love to try outdoor but you need a mega safe pitch, my mates tried it years ago, Rabbits had a field day, they must have been watching my mates putting them in saying ''OH look its Pudding lol, its to late now as ive read and heard its best to get them in the start of june for best results, but again you just need a top spot, with no rabbits.


 
havin da same fuckin problem bastardin rabbits are munching da shit out of my plants went up to check on dem yesterday they hav munched on 3 of dem jus leaving the stems.. da onli solution i can fink of is chicken wire but to get 2 my grow spot i hav 2 climb my way over abot a miles worth of jaggies and thorns and den hav 2 climb a waterfall the joys of growing outdoor ..


----------



## mattlethargic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

Sorry for going a bit off topic here.
I live in the South Wales area and have just done my first grow from seed only to find out that they're all males. 
Feels like I've just wasted months of my life and a load of electricity! 

Next I'd like to get some cuttings, then I'll know I'm getting females, problem is I don't know anyone who grows and I have no idea how to find someone!!! I get it that there's lots of trust issues going on with this, I could be anyone, you could be anyone so I'm not expecting too much from asking, but it can't hurt!


----------



## rustybud (Jul 6, 2009)

mattlethargic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for going a bit off topic here.
> I live in the South Wales area and have just done my first grow from seed only to find out that they're all males.
> ...


2 b honest mate i dont fink u will find many peeps hu will b up for trading clones unless you the people .. wud luv 2 b introduce to peeps hu wud b up for tradin diff strains .. as you can onli get certain strains threw clones .. bt ur next best option would to buy fem seeds ..


----------



## growwwww (Jul 6, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Shoot them from your window, easiest solution. The english government isnt a government, it's gordon brown on his own with a few retards following doing a shit job and ruining our country whilst taking EVERY bit of money they can. The air we breathe will be taxed next. Then they'll start taxing people who dont even have cars for walking on the pavement... if you stand too long you'll get a loitering fine... ha, it's so sad it wouldnt even surprise me.


Ive been cautioned for a loitering before in central london. If you are standing around for too long in certain zones the police have there eyes on you and start asking you questions and shit and tell you to move on, they came up to me and i ignored him for ages listening to my music ( waiting for a mate ) and then i left coz i eventually heard him. I came back 2 mins later and the same guy with another policeman came straight up and cautioned me.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

yup, cameron is a pillock, yet i'd happily give hima shot tomorrow if it meant getting rid of the labour party!

as to getting cuttings, just ask a couple of your dealers, whether they grow or not, if they're any bit reputable, they'll know soeone who knows someone and he should be able to get you a cutting for a fiver. i went up to two dealers i know, and both said they'd be able to sort something out.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jul 6, 2009)

well... like everyone else on this thread im glad the heat has gone...for the time being, pretty sure we will have another hot one before the summer ends.


----------



## growwwww (Jul 6, 2009)

tip top jam your words about cameron, he is not what we need right now. arghh Uk politics is completely fucked, most government are anyway. Political Systems arent structured in a way to help brothers out  

Anyay tip top toker - gave a fucking tip top point about finding cuttings. If u know someone whos reputable should be able to get that way and yeah hes right its the best way i can think of


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

haha, there's method to the madness, he'll not take well to the pressure of being in a winning party, his followers will grow restless, and due to his inability to think of a solution for himself, as opposed to just saying the oppposit of labour, well, he'll be sodomised faster than you could wish it!


----------



## Kincaid (Jul 6, 2009)

UK grower here ~! nice to meet you all


----------



## marni3d (Jul 6, 2009)

show us some flowers UK - all talk n no crops??????????????? show us ur bitches lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

marni3d said:


> show us some flowers UK - all talk n no crops??????????????? show us ur bitches lmao


hey dudes, i'm hitting it REALLY hard right now, i've 40 stella and god knows how much of this stuff left, and that camera, downstairs!

i gave them a real nice watering tonight (i must be doing something wrong for it to take 30 minutwes )

but i will pictorilaise your minds with my little girlies in the morrow. once they were small, and then BAM, they got tall, and they're all giving oput beautifuly distinct smells, even the cali hash, which smells of tires, and fragrance, it is actually intoxicating!


----------



## marni3d (Jul 6, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> hey dudes, i'm hitting it REALLY hard right now, i've 40 stella and god knows how much of this stuff left, and that camera, downstairs!
> 
> i gave them a real nice watering tonight (i must be doing something wrong for it to take 30 minutwes )
> 
> but i will pictorilaise your minds with my little girlies in the morrow. once they were small, and then BAM, they got tall, and they're all giving oput beautifuly distinct smells, even the cali hash, which smells of tires, and fragrance, it is actually intoxicating!


looking forward to seeing some pics!sounds like u got sum nice bud growing, how many weeks into flower are you


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

nowt mate. i'm a supersticious guy, yet i shun supersticious?  one of a kind baby. ii have certain aims, in the last year i've learnt to plan ahead as to thinking now!, so as far as plans go, i could have done 12/12 from seed, i just need 2oz a month on rotating blah blah blah you know what goes here stonededaaoeuid/!n,... so yes, they've been vegging for like 3 bit weeks, i've 2, a white widow, and a frreeeeeeeeeeeeeebie cali hash doing stupendous, i can't express that enough, and 2 others that are growing but lanky. i plan on fliping them on the 13th july. as superstiscoiun or whatnot goes,. my birthday, every time anything sensational yet miraculous has happened to me, it's involved 13 in some way, down to my hard hat being no.13 when i did some crazy shit but saved myself from some crazzzzzzzy shit and such, to the number of my life jacket, it's weird yet comforting when i'm given these essentials which randomly happen to be n 13, freakkkkkkkkkky  but man, i think about that shitwhen i'm high, and it;s like i'm herculeus or something, like a god being given signs, it's wayyyy supernatural, yet i'm an athiest, it's all balls, yet there;s something ouyt there, karma maybe,just not god, it's all too irrational and messed up to be a god.

you try take that any more off topic than that bitches!


----------



## well grow (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is one of me cheesey girls


----------



## moggggys (Jul 6, 2009)

uk grower here also 

unsure of the point of the thread unless its to talk shit for no reason and if thats the case im your man 

today recieved a new ballest , a 600 digital , i was so so pleased to find the feckin shades turning to shit after paying out 140 big ones on a ballest , who ever heard of a bloody shade going down before ? , not sure what im going to do as i love that shade with its mirror finish , i did intend to get a full compliment of aircooled buggers this year but money time and forgetfullness means its all a bit late so sod that but now im not so sure , i cant believe its gone down the same time as both my 1000w digi decided to die and yet another 1000w fried itself almost starting a fire at another friends house , 3 down in 1 day , im running out of lights


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 6, 2009)

marni3d said:


> show us some flowers UK - all talk n no crops??????????????? show us ur bitches lmao


I will put up some soon, days away from end result, Blue cheese & Sweet tooth, and a monster i have no name for, xmas tree top cone, and xmas tree end branches, it staying upright ''just'' i dont do journals but full respect to growers that do, but ill put up pics soon and show what the scottish are up to, i promise.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2009)

moggy man, that sucks. dunnos whtat the threads for either but i enjoy talking to uk chaps about anything and everything, its all gooooood


----------



## moggggys (Jul 6, 2009)

normally i dont do this sort of thing so heres a pic , approx 100 sk1 and a fair few ak47 autos


----------



## chad851 (Jul 6, 2009)

just to let everyone in the uk know there is better grade then cheese so get over it and sort the prices out, its getting ridiculous


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 6, 2009)

My sweet tooth from Dec 2008, that was a xmas. 3 weeks yes 3 weeks veg 18/6, then 8/9 weeks flower 12/12 all under one 400w hps light, 4 in 45ltr hydro, 2 in 25ltr hydro 6 plants in total, dried ready to go 16oz to happy tokers, 2 for myself.












I'll be trying this little slut real soon. 
*Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized







**Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica / Sativa *Flowering :* Photoperiod *Genetics :* Skunk *Flowering Time :* Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* September - October *Height :* Medium *THC Level : *Medium *Characteristics :* Classic rich skunk flavour and a fairly long lasting buzz 
Wonder Woman is a high volume Skunk new to Nirvana offering Fresh Genetics making it possible to achieve over 1/2 a kilo per square metre. Wonder Woman offers a classic rich skunk flavour and a fairly long lasting buzz
Type : Suitable for Indoor Growing
Plant Height : Medium
THC : Medium 8-15%
Flowering : 8 Weeks
Yield : 500-600
Harvest : September - October _*Happy days !!!*_


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 6, 2009)

moggggys said:


> normally i dont do this sort of thing so heres a pic , approx 100 sk1 and a fair few ak47 autos


Nice set up you have there. yipp i like it.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 6, 2009)

chad851 said:


> just to let everyone in the uk know there is better grade then cheese so get over it and sort the prices out, its getting ridiculous


Ive got some Blue cheese in just now, days from complete, looks mighty fine, 1st time growing it.


----------



## iloveit (Jul 6, 2009)

Im germing my Bluecheese next week so Im waiting for your pics dude.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 6, 2009)

Its not THC its Diamonds on them, but the sweet tooth could beat them in a fight. and ive got some crazy arse xmas tree plant, god knows what it is, it was meant to be BC but it stands out a mile from the rest, looks like a indica cross with 30% sativa, but its a small mountain, and still building up, no pic will do it justice, but ill give it a go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

a selection of my last crop AK48 from nirvana, buds were rock solid 








hmmmmm honey oil looks like weed tapioca haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

chad851 said:


> just to let everyone in the uk know there is better grade then cheese so get over it and sort the prices out, its getting ridiculous


never even smoked cheese (knowingly)

and don't worry, i am sorting the prices out... that's why i'm growing, how quickly is that price per 8th coming down for me in a bit  







me girlies

two on left are the good ones, the WW by far being the best so far, these two are so forgiving, grow so well, and i can just throw any old water and feed into the pot and they just thrive, the other two are getting yellow and brown edges to their lower leaves, and are just growing pretty slow and seemingly not liking something somewhere.


----------



## marni3d (Jul 7, 2009)

moggggys said:


> normally i dont do this sort of thing so heres a pic , approx 100 sk1 and a fair few ak47 autos


Thanks for posting ur picz everone!

Damn thats a load of plants u got there! u sure u got enough lol - u doing them all outdoor??? how much bud do plan to yeild?



ROBINBANKS said:


> My sweet tooth from Dec 2008, that was a xmas. 3 weeks yes 3 weeks veg 18/6, then 8/9 weeks flower 12/12 all under one 400w hps light, 4 in 45ltr hydro, 2 in 25ltr hydro 6 plants in total, dried ready to go 16oz to happy tokers, 2 for myself.
> 
> Very nice plants how much wattage did u use to get 16oz from 6plants? do u think if u vegged longer u wuda got more?
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 7, 2009)

It was a 400w light, ive now got a 600w with cool tube, but sweet tooth is a big fav of mine, it never lets you down and really goes for it in the last 2 weeks, ive got it in again now but i had to take them from hydro and put in pots, this was due to visit for a survey and i had to put the loft 'attic' back to normal, they still look good but you get much better and fatter results from hydro.
I like the look of that AK-48 might have a wee shot at that for xmas.

Blue cheese around my way is £120 to £140 per Oz can anyone give me some feed back on this please, prices etc.
Many thanks.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

that's a truly insane price! i'll typically have to shell out £100 for 1/2 an oz of nameless crap that dealers just like to sell as "kush mate"

you start putting sticky bud on the street for £120, and i'll come and take the whole lot off your hands 

at first i was very very fussy about the ph of my water, not so any more, if it's in the 5.5-6.5 range i'm happy, i just pour a liter of good water from my watering can, get a spoon of nutes in there, think it's a 1/4 tea spoon, then i dip my wooden stick in my ph down, drip 12 drops or something into the water, stir, done.

they've been vegging for 3 weeks now. 2 plants have alreayd hit their 1 foot goal, and the other 2 are getting there, except the cali hash which is just a fat lazy c***! it's first set of propper nodes actually start on the soil line, it is short, yet toooo big, i can't get my fingers to the stem there are so many internodal things coming at me from every angle. they'll be fipped over on the 13th


----------



## marni3d (Jul 7, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> It was a 400w light, ive now got a 600w with cool tube, but sweet tooth is a big fav of mine, it never lets you down and really goes for it in the last 2 weeks, ive got it in again now but i had to take them from hydro and put in pots, this was due to visit for a survey and i had to put the loft 'attic' back to normal, they still look good but you get much better and fatter results from hydro.
> I like the look of that AK-48 might have a wee shot at that for xmas.
> 
> Blue cheese around my way is £120 to £140 per Oz can anyone give me some feed back on this please, prices etc.
> Many thanks.


Bloody hell where do u live lmao, its like 160 to 180 an oz here - if u buy a ten ur getting like 1gram. ive got big buddah blue cheese growing, its around 2-3 weeks before chop, its not doing good at all im sure its down to a bad seed, since growing it in hydro it just burns up like its using loads of Nitrogen, most of the the fan leafs have gone! the buds are tiny compare to my big bang. 400watts for 16oz is bloody gud - well done



tip top toker said:


> that's a truly insane price! i'll typically have to shell out £100 for 1/2 an oz of nameless crap that dealers just like to sell as "kush mate"
> 
> you start putting sticky bud on the street for £120, and i'll come and take the whole lot off your hands
> 
> ...


sounds like ur gonna have a bush once that hits 12/12 - has it been 3weeks since germination or did u exclude that period and what wattage are u using? do u plan to prune?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

day one was when the seeds went directly into their 7.5L homes. so i mean that 3 week period, my church seed took 3 4 days to pop out of the surface so i'm really stoked at how well they're doing, in contracst to other users pictures i've seen  i'm on a nice 400w hps with a cooltube and loving it 

this time round, it's just gonna be a simple grow and bag, i'm dry and in need of some nice stuff, so once i've this under my pillow, i can sit back and spend more time LST'ing and such


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 7, 2009)

£160 / £180 an Oz feck me, thats nuts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

i wont pay a bean over 140 but then i aint bought any for a year now thanks to RIU!!!


----------



## willy9000 (Jul 7, 2009)

down south the weather has been pretty good so far this season so my outdoor ww i coming along quite nicely ive been force flowering it for 5 days now 

what ya think?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

cor that looks like a rather nice plant you got going there  dumb question, how do you force a plant into flowering when you can't control the light?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

hahah nature knows when winters coming and its crop should ripen


----------



## willy9000 (Jul 7, 2009)

obviously you cannot control the light.
but you *can* control the light you give to the plant just put it in a dark place for 12 hours a day. i get mine out at 8 in the morning and put it in at 8 at night its working fine for me.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

cor, talk about effort  i'm barely remembering to water mine as it is  keep drifiting off into my own world of deadliest catch and reefer, and realise that i've no good water ready, it's not an ideal time to water them, so they go another day  that's just the smoking though  exactly the same story with bin day


----------



## bigfatsplifff (Jul 7, 2009)

im from essex and growing in my shed its a lil risky bcoz the people next door have a son whos a fed lol!!!! got 6 cali hash under a 600w hps and vegged for 3 weeks now im flowering.

hopefully i get a good yeild....

heres some pics through out there life lol

last pic i topped the far left ones and the bottem right one.


----------



## willy9000 (Jul 7, 2009)

looking good man keep us updated and goodluck with the next door coppers


----------



## marni3d (Jul 7, 2009)

bigfatsplifff said:


> im from essex and growing in my shed its a lil risky bcoz the people next door have a son whos a fed lol!!!! got 6 cali hash under a 600w hps and vegged for 3 weeks now im flowering.
> 
> hopefully i get a good yeild....
> 
> ...


looking good you should get a decent yeild! how many oz u wnt from it? gud luck with the cops - i hate the thought of them


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

cops are always stickin there nose in, on and off the beat


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate the feckers !


----------



## bigfatsplifff (Jul 7, 2009)

marni3d said:


> looking good you should get a decent yeild! how many oz u wnt from it? gud luck with the cops - i hate the thought of them


 
i want an oz or more of each plant, selling 4 and keeping 2 depending on the yeild i get.


----------



## growwwww (Jul 7, 2009)

bigfatsplifff said:


> i want an oz or more of each plant, selling 4 and keeping 2 depending on the yeild i get.


Essex aye, not too far from me....hehe i joke

have a good one mate!!

happy herb everyone


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2009)

whay, just had parents and landlords over fopr 2 days with everything running except the fan in the cab, also just had a prospective tennant aorund, and while he did ask what the fan was for in the attic, ventillation seemed to work out pretty well for him 

time to make my grow twice as exciting, now i gotta stealth feed!

and yes, read that, more exciting, not more dangerous, it's a couple of [lants, what's the worst that oculd happen


----------



## growwwww (Jul 9, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> whay, just had parents and landlords over fopr 2 days with everything running except the fan in the cab, also just had a prospective tennant aorund, and while he did ask what the fan was for in the attic, ventillation seemed to work out pretty well for him
> 
> time to make my grow twice as exciting, now i gotta stealth feed!
> 
> and yes, read that, more exciting, not more dangerous, it's a couple of [lants, what's the worst that oculd happen


Piss alot of people off, waste alot of time, waste alot of money...........


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2009)

haha, yup, but i think that i can contain this one  i've a lock on my door just because i have weed and stuff in my room, and that's an accepted way it in in the flat, and heck, if he finds it, which i can't really see happening, i mean the landlords, parents and myself did a massive deep clean all week in the flat in preperation for viewing it, and nonoe even got a slight huntch  but please don't take me for stupid, i'm trying to do everything i can to keep this mine, so should it get found out, i have an alternative grow site no more tha 10 minutes away which has room for around 6 1K's


----------



## tuffles (Jul 10, 2009)

eh up growers. 

man, we are flowering on our first grow and it is boring. I WANT TO SMOKE IT NOW!!!

but, patience is a virtue, and all that. 

biggest problem is the size of one of our plants. it just keeps growing. it's over 4 foot now, and we are going to struggle because we can't keep moving the light up. its a problem. any handy advice on how to keep a plant from stretching would be great - could be just the plant, but its a massive pain in the ass. all the grow sites which are starting to bud up are seperated, there is no sign of one big cola, and it just won't stop!

we are coming up to 4 weeks flowering, and had planned on about 8 - but unless she stops growing we won't have the room!

never thought i would want the plants to keep small! but it would help. lots. 

anyways, catch up with youse later.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

tuffles said:


> eh up growers.
> 
> man, we are flowering on our first grow and it is boring. I WANT TO SMOKE IT NOW!!!
> 
> ...



You can gently bend them and tie them to give more space, as long as the stem is soft and not hardened yet, but cos your flowering be careful not to stress the plant. You've probs got a sativa dominant. Plants can tripple in size when flowered. 

Is it stretched? 

The budsites will usually all join up in the end. 

Most crosses of cannabis take around the 8 weeks mark to flower, but sativas can take a LOT longer.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2009)

haha, i'm so excited about flowering, dont tell me it's boring! and there's only one thing worse than knowing you've got only a fraction of really tedious time to wait before it's all yours, and tha's not being able to pick up anything from the street other than crap. you guys saw my previous ounce buy, well a good friend phoned me up to let people know he was back in pocket, at good prices etc, and at £70 a half, sure, i'll take oun off you. turns to me and asks if i want to buy some pollen, oh nose! so as i guessed, got home, and i've a bag or immature early picked scraggly crap full of seeds, first bagseed ever! but i alreayd have a little mint tin full of em. so i'm gonna throw 2 of those in with my next grow to see just what i am supposoed to be smoking right now, it smells of mint and lawn


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm so excited about flowering, dont tell me it's boring! and there's only one thing worse than knowing you've got only a fraction of really tedious time to wait before it's all yours, and tha's not being able to pick up anything from the street other than crap. you guys saw my previous ounce buy, well a good friend phoned me up to let people know he was back in pocket, at good prices etc, and at £70 a half, sure, i'll take oun off you. turns to me and asks if i want to buy some pollen, oh nose! so as i guessed, got home, and i've a bag or immature early picked scraggly crap full of seeds, first bagseed ever! but i alreayd have a little mint tin full of em. so i'm gonna throw 2 of those in with my next grow to see just what i am supposoed to be smoking right now, it smells of mint and lawn



I feel for you, that's whats going round here at the momement too, but some ounces of AK are comming in the next week. It's a shame i cant keep myself stocked between harvests... but damn, im not a lb per plant grower...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

haha i just answered in your journal !


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, i'm not a lb per pot growwer either, so i'm trying to stagger thig and such. once these 4 are a month into flowering, i'm going to get another 4 into veg, so hopefully once the 4 are harvested, it's then just 2 months till the next harvest. which should be plenty of smokables, and time enough to cure it well etc 

anywas, i missed a watering and all leaves were touching soil etc, not happy at all, but i had no water to go so had to wait a day, anyways, woke up this morning to be greeted by these little girlies, they're looking sooo healthy right now  or at least i think they are  could be goodness how many deficciencies and such going on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

all look pretty green n healthy the two in the middle look a little yellow towards the bottom but cant really see, be careful tip top its the first sign of overwatering, yellowing from the arse end up. otherwise lookin great man!


----------



## rustybud (Jul 10, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> yeah, i'm not a lb per pot growwer either, so i'm trying to stagger thig and such. once these 4 are a month into flowering, i'm going to get another 4 into veg, so hopefully once the 4 are harvested, it's then just 2 months till the next harvest. which should be plenty of smokables, and time enough to cure it well etc
> 
> anywas, i missed a watering and all leaves were touching soil etc, not happy at all, but i had no water to go so had to wait a day, anyways, woke up this morning to be greeted by these little girlies, they're looking sooo healthy right now  or at least i think they are  could be goodness how many deficciencies and such going on


 
i take it ur doing 12/12 from seed


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2009)

no man, that's 28 days of vegging there from seed. they're being flipped on the 13th

as to the yellowing, it's on all the 4 plants, i think it's jsut to do with the soil height in the pots. the lowest leaves in all of them have gone yellow and crispy, which i think is partly due to not much light getting there, but also, when i water, those branches are normally resting on the soil so tend to get swamped, so chances are you're right on that bit, but it's not a general over water, the 2 middle plants are actually the carzy healthy one, lovely dark waxy greens, it's the outside ones that are frail and slightly weak.

now i thought it WAS overwatering when i found all the leaves drooped, but i got some water in them, and i kid you not, i sat there watching the upper fan leaves on my white widow moving and pulling back up, that was awesome to see in real time


----------



## rustybud (Jul 10, 2009)

what light you running dem off , i aint tryin 2 b funny like bt dey r quite small or is dat wat way ur wantin them .. bar that lovely luking wee bushes , you not lst or fim dem???


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2009)

400w HPS light sitting around 10 inches.

they are all different strains, and all growing their own way, but i mean they're over a foot tall, and wider still, from every pic and log i've seen on the site, they seem to be pretttty good size for 29 days. i'm at propper nodes.

i'm possibly lollipopping the one o the right, as that's easy to get to etc, and just a random strain i picked up, and as to the 2 really small ones, i say really, they're both 25cm last measurement, one is a cali hash which seems to just like bushing madly, and the other is the church which is known to be very slow in the veg period


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> 400w HPS light sitting around 10 inches.
> 
> they are all different strains, and all growing their own way, but i mean they're over a foot tall, and wider still, from every pic and log i've seen on the site, they seem to be pretttty good size for 29 days. i'm at propper nodes.
> 
> i'm possibly lollipopping the one o the right, as that's easy to get to etc, and just a random strain i picked up, and as to the 2 really small ones, i say really, they're both 25cm last measurement, one is a cali hash which seems to just like bushing madly, and the other is the church which is known to be very slow in the veg period



For a month veg they look fine, mine aint much bigger after a month.


----------



## rustybud (Jul 10, 2009)

welll surpose prop the camera angle and all making them look smaller than they are .. lovely luking wee plants like .. so how long you plannin on veg them for??
and btw the church is amazin smoke and smell , a mate of mines friend was growing it der few months back and i got my hands on a load of ounces of it , cudnt praise the stuff anymore like ,, top notch you shall have fun smoking it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, i've been browsing grows, and it all sounds very rpomising for the church.

the seeds went ungerminated into the soil on the 12th of june, and they're going to be flipped onto 12/12 on the 13th july for personal reasons  i really want to flip them now, i reckon they'd do well, but the personal supersticion and such means it's happening on the 13  so a month of veg.


----------



## 000 (Jul 14, 2009)

hello all uk peeps in the weed! im new to riu and am happy to find a uk thread, in my area there seems to be the most wet and crap weed availiable in the country so 4years ago i started to put effort into somthing useful!!!!ie-growing!

Apart from the waffle my real question is ''are there any people here who have trouble matching up to the bag standards in thier areas?''if so, in what way so we can help these people grow the best bud around!!!!!!

breed the seed and free the weed!

by the wat i have 10 papaya and 4 ak-48 at a month old under a 400w dual spectrum hps.still waiting for them to show sex and will have pics up soon!

000


----------



## Guustav (Jul 14, 2009)

Orite guys, frist post <eeeek>... i'm from the UK so i figure this would be the best place to ask my question and keep thread moving while im at it..

ok im planning on growing about 2- 3 plants in my closet in my shared flat. problem is i really cant be fucked with my flat mates knowing what im doing so i want to keep the smell to a minimum. do you think i will need a carbon fil? or wld air ioniser do the trick? any help would be appreciated 

growing Low Ryder #2 under 2 CFL 125w lamps

any help wld be beeeeezer


----------



## taffo143 (Jul 14, 2009)

hi uk guys n girls, have any of u uk readers recieve any bad infrations on ur account also?? ive been victimized on this site for being british and it pisses me off, im thinking of designing a british weed site, fucke off with certain people having a go like children for nothing, just having an opinion, any1 having simular problems on this site??

im getting a lot of members, certain ones over the water critizizing my slang typing and bad spelling, well i guess i cant realy spell that great but a lot of it is just lazyness!!??? wot u think? peace to my uk fellas


----------



## marni3d (Jul 14, 2009)

Guustav said:


> Orite guys, frist post <eeeek>... i'm from the UK so i figure this would be the best place to ask my question and keep thread moving while im at it..
> 
> ok im planning on growing about 2- 3 plants in my closet in my shared flat. problem is i really cant be fucked with my flat mates knowing what im doing so i want to keep the smell to a minimum. do you think i will need a carbon fil? or wld air ioniser do the trick? any help would be appreciated
> 
> ...


Ur going to need sumthink to hide the smell... if u cant blow it out of a window without ppl knowing, then yeahh get a c/f  but since u share a flat ur defo going to need one, i grow minez in my bedroom, da house stinks of bud most da timez!


----------



## rustybud (Jul 14, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> hi uk guys n girls, have any of u uk readers recieve any bad infrations on ur account also?? ive been victimized on this site for being british and it pisses me off, im thinking of designing a british weed site, fucke off with certain people having a go like children for nothing, just having an opinion, any1 having simular problems on this site??
> 
> im getting a lot of members, certain ones over the water critizizing my slang typing and bad spelling, well i guess i cant realy spell that great but a lot of it is just lazyness!!??? wot u think? peace to my uk fellas


alryt taff mate .. 

u still gettin shite off peeps on dis site lol. 

fuck dem mate wudnt let it get 2 ya like .. peace


----------



## taffo143 (Jul 14, 2009)

marni3d said:


> Ur going to need sumthink to hide the smell... if u cant blow it out of a window without ppl knowing, then yeahh get a c/f  but since u share a flat ur defo going to need one, i grow minez in my bedroom, da house stinks of bud most da timez!


agreed i grow in a sealed box in a bedroom and the whole place still stinks of weed, i even exhaust to the atick and still the smell lingers, i love it personaly but not a good idea if ur sharing and u dont want to be found out m8, get a carbon filter, good luck


----------



## taffo143 (Jul 14, 2009)

rustybud said:


> alryt taff mate ..
> 
> u still gettin shite off peeps on dis site lol.
> 
> fuck dem mate wudnt let it get 2 ya like .. peace


arite pal, ye getting shit for realy stupid fucking childish things, ive had a titfull of it like!!!!!!!!!!!

feel as if im being victimized coz im not american?????? wotever anyway, like u said who gives a fuck, i wish we uk'z had our own site full stop!!!! top man


----------



## taffo143 (Jul 14, 2009)

maybe theyve got it in for me coz they cant get crystalz like this at 2 1/2 weeks 12/12

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/476649d1247580412-2-1-2-weeks-into-new2.jpg

grow grow grow grow.....................................taffo


----------



## bigfatsplifff (Jul 14, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> hi uk guys n girls, have any of u uk readers recieve any bad infrations on ur account also?? ive been victimized on this site for being british and it pisses me off, im thinking of designing a british weed site, fucke off with certain people having a go like children for nothing, just having an opinion, any1 having simular problems on this site??
> 
> im getting a lot of members, certain ones over the water critizizing my slang typing and bad spelling, well i guess i cant realy spell that great but a lot of it is just lazyness!!??? wot u think? peace to my uk fellas


 
well thats americans for ya!!! up there own arses aint they


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 14, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> arite pal, ye getting shit for realy stupid fucking childish things, ive had a titfull of it like!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> feel as if im being victimized coz im not american?????? wotever anyway, like u said who gives a fuck, i wish we uk'z had our own site full stop!!!! top man


That's called paranoia... Quit smoking so much dope.


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 14, 2009)

bigfatsplifff said:


> well thats americans for ya!!! up there own arses aint they


No need to say shit like that... It's offensive.


----------



## well grow (Jul 14, 2009)

taffo143 said:


> maybe theyve got it in for me coz they cant get crystalz like this at 2 1/2 weeks 12/12
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/476649d1247580412-2-1-2-weeks-into-new2.jpg
> 
> grow grow grow grow.....................................taffo


Taffo just seen your pic man lookin class have you got a grow jurnal up mate?

wha stuff u usein to grow?
Have a look at my grow and let me know wha you think theirs a link at the bottom of this.
 out and happy growing.


----------



## domc (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi. Prices at the moment in Mcr seem to vary from about £140 an oz for pretty average weed to £200 for Blueberry. Sad thing is that it's all rushed, never dried out properly let alone cured.. it's all about profit and not the weed.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jul 15, 2009)

i havnt had any problems with posters on this site ???


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah wats up boys so this is uk growers thread i like it


----------



## Geozander (Jul 15, 2009)

domc said:


> Hi. Prices at the moment in Mcr seem to vary from about £140 an oz for pretty average weed to £200 for Blueberry. Sad thing is that it's all rushed, never dried out properly let alone cured.. it's all about profit and not the weed.


same story up here in scotland mate, never dried properly let alone cured. 200 for an o of blueberry thats steep. Maybe 160 an o up here tops.


----------



## lukekush (Jul 15, 2009)

in north west were payin £20 for 1.7s of cheese. or around 200 for an ounce


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

120 in the toon average chink wet gear. decent gear 140 on the O, really top draw skunk is 20bags only and usually just under 3grams sometimes worth getting the odd 1/8th of really nice when its about


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like its the same all over the uk ladies and gents so all we can do is help each other out and put these con-artist dealers out of bussiness!!

im paying £180 an oz for cheese that as you ppl have said is wet and not cured!...........anything to make the bud weigh more so us people have to pay through the nose!if it gets dried you lose a quater of the wieght!

edit:welcome to the forum lukekush!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> No need to say shit like that... It's offensive.


i dont really think you can call him on that with the amount of offensive things said on this site. i once seen someone talking about shooting niggers (their words not mine) on here with nothing said to them. but slander towards an american is picked up straight away. 
^no doubt i will probably get an infraction for speaking up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

to be honest 1eyedwilly the guy snapped and called FDD and growtech both [email protected] hardly surprising he got banned really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

its a good job we dont have any vietnamese or chinese moderators or wed all have yellow infractions.........


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a good job we dont have any vietnamese or chinese moderators or wed all have yellow infractions.........


 
lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Gardener (Jul 15, 2009)

You should be happy, in Latvia 1 gram cost - 12.5$ (UK value) 
And 10 grams - 75 - 85& (UK value), some months ago i was buying shit, it was wet and also some grams missed.
But now I found new spot where to buy, and weed is perfectly dried and no G`s missin`.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

oh i know, i read into it and was,nt defending him just stating that i have heard much more offensive shit on this website. 
i myself feel that something can only offend you if you let it offend you, anyone can say what they want to me and i just try to give a response without rising too it. at the end of the day its all just letters on a screen and nothing said on here can really hurt anyone. i suppose if the guy cant take a little abuse then he should,nt be on this website or any other forum. people are open too say what they feel on the internet because they can hide behind their screen,s and never have to meet the other person. people need to understand that when opinions clash arguments can brake out, but at the end of the day we all need to just be grown up and handle it as a discussion rather than an argument. the guy kept mentioning he was a grown man and not some kid, so why act like one? i am only 22 and never went to school yet i would like to think of myself as alot more grown up/educated than him.

oh and the bit about the infraction was sarcasm but i forgot the lol.


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

why cant people lighten up a little and let people have there say!as 0neeyedwilly44 said if we all act like adults none of this really matters cos its only words on a screen!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

these guys come and go fairly quick, they either piss off a mod fairly quick or decide to go to another website in a fit of rage. 

like you say if your intolerant of others views and yours is the only opinion that matters what the [email protected] are you doing on the internet interacting with the rest of us?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

oh i do like how very british this thread has got were all talking about the price of goods, the weather, importance of good gramma and speling and generally how people should be good to one another ahahahah love it. 

next topic: how to queue in an orderly fashion Or favourite monty python sketches?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

the one with the parrot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

dude i was totally going to say the dead parrot sketch! hahah cleese is by far the funniest python


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

this is an ex parrot lmao
yeah i love cleese got all the fawlty towers episodes streamed threw my xbox. i like the major aswell he is old school.


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 15, 2009)

wat is it a straight up banned 4 calling someone 1 a c#nt thats a bit o.t.t innit bruv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

fawlty towers is a treat he really clocks manuel most of the time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

MR M3RKLEZz said:


> wat is it a straight up banned 4 calling someone 1 a c#nt thats a bit o.t.t innit bruv



not sure to be honest but i imagine its only a matter of time his post was pretty OTT too



taffo143 said:


> tell u wot growtech ur a childish [email protected] with a right attitude , ur on some sort of power trip throwing out infractions for nothing u stupid childish [email protected], u also fdd r a right [email protected] of a bloke, fucking giving me infractions for nothing, who the [email protected] do u think u r guys, [email protected] u and [email protected] ur american site, all i need to do is sign up with my second email an ul never know, ive been dying to tell u 2 and others how i feel about ur pathetic ways, [email protected] u bigstyle from the uk, go ahead and band me now because this msg my friend is insulting NOT like any others i have sent!!!!!! [email protected] the pair of u, [email protected] u and ur gimp buddy fdd............................ il be seeing u shortly under a brand new account!!!!!!!!!!!!!! peace uk readers, fuck the rest of u!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

MR M3RKLEZz said:


> wat is it a straight up banned 4 calling someone 1 a c#nt thats a bit o.t.t innit bruv


yeah but they are 2 mods. call a mod a kunt and you will probably get banned.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fawlty towers is a treat he really clocks manuel most of the time


 "ignore him he,s from barcelona"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

"be quicker to train a monkey!"


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 15, 2009)

oh so there mods wat r they around 2 keep the peace then


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 15, 2009)

North £180 ouzey of blueberry.trainwreck £140 love this strain it is fast becomeing my don weed love the stuff.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2009)

i've been proudly british, and i've recieved no crap, if anything has gone down, i've been on top of it in advance, have talked to fdd or whatnot, it's all fun and gaes as far as i'm aware..

and don't care if it's laziness, someone starts typing out crap such as "i dun care if u cudnt fnd it" well they're right, that's a retarded way of typing and few will take you seriously or even bother reading it. if someone is gonna be lazy and can't be arsed in putting the effort into the question, then why shouls someone else care or put any effort into the answer  not to worry though

and yeah, it's not rocket science to work out that fdd is the man you nod and smile at and try and agree with  not tell him to bugger off  good stuff though


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i've been proudly british, and i've recieved no crap, if anything has gone down, i've been on top of it in advance, have talked to fdd or whatnot, it's all fun and gaes as far as i'm aware..
> 
> and don't care if it's laziness, someone starts typing out crap such as "i dun care if u cudnt fnd it" well they're right, that's a retarded way of typing and few will take you seriously or even bother reading it. if someone is gonna be lazy and can't be arsed in putting the effort into the question, then why shouls someone else care or put any effort into the answer  not to worry though
> 
> and yeah, it's not rocket science to work out that fdd is the man you nod and smile at and try and agree with  not tell him to bugger off  good stuff though


i feel the same and i respect the mods on here, but not because they are mods but because they grow, smoke and love weed just like i do so therefore i respect them but not anymore than i do any other person on here.
there should be a level of peace maintaned between us growers. 

oh and don "this is exactly how nazi germany started" "


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

shhhhhhh willy' dont mention the war, i did once but i think i got away with it!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shhhhhhh willy' dont mention the war, i did once but i think i got away with it!


lmao. i nearly forgot that one. that is one of the best fawlty quotes


----------



## tuffles (Jul 15, 2009)

one of my fav fawlty quotes:
Basil Fawlty: [two guests are speaking to Basil in German] Oh, German. I'm sorry, I thought there was something wrong with you.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2009)

would you please stop talking about the war!

well you started it

we did not start it!

yes you did, you invaded poland!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

[youtube]yTk26zIQ_gk&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

its the goose step hitler impression that cracks me up everytime


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

thats some funny sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!rep+


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

ha ha lmfao


----------



## magicman1987 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey guys,
im in nlondon
what you paying for weed nowa days... im barley getting 2g for 20! this is ridiculous... it pushed me into starting my first persy grow... 
what are the weights where you lot are?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah rep+ for the vid don....made my day


----------



## ganjman (Jul 15, 2009)

magicman1987 said:


> hey guys,
> im in nlondon
> what you paying for weed nowa days... im barley getting 2g for 20! this is ridiculous... it pushed me into starting my first persy grow...
> what are the weights where you lot are?



Gotta know the right people. Most will charge 25 for 3.5 - alot will actually give under that though, more like 2.5. 

Some places it's as bad as 10 a gram... bloody stupid prices. 

I pay 20 for 3.5 but it's taken long enough to find a dealer that does that. 

Dont buy the chink weed though, grown by the viatnamese... fucking idiots cant grow shit - just comes out as wet grass... its only good for making hash really. Even then it aint exactly coated in trichomes.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Gotta know the right people. Most will charge 25 for 3.5 - alot will actually give under that though, more like 2.5.
> 
> Some places it's as bad as 10 a gram... bloody stupid prices.
> 
> ...


_chink guide to growing_
take a raggy arse almost dead clone of some shite unstable breed, feed with nothing but water and cut down after 1 month of flowering making sure to leave all the leaf on and keep damp *very damp*.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah, all 8ths are being weighed in at 2.6g in the city and have been for a while, before it was re-classified it was being weighed up at 2.8.

always comes in at £20 for 2.6, regardless of strain etc, and then the guy i know will make it upto 3.5 on the dot for £25


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> _chink guide to growing_
> take a raggy arse almost dead clone of some shite unstable breed, feed with nothing but water and cut down after 1 month of flowering making sure to leave all the leaf on and keep damp *very damp*.


i think you have just about cracked it there! sounds like the same shite people charge 180 an oz for round here!

and i laugh as i smoke my homegrown primo buds!

enjoy your weed and spend the money on a better setup not that crap the viets sell!


----------



## Guustav (Jul 15, 2009)

cheers for the help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> _chink guide to growing_
> take a raggy arse almost dead clone of some shite unstable breed, feed with nothing but water and cut down after 1 month of flowering making sure to leave all the leaf on and keep damp *very damp*.



shit weve been infultrated lads one eyed willy is actually slant eyed willy 

hahahha


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

bump if your british


----------



## northen lights special (Jul 15, 2009)

hi all, i have been sitting on the sideline for some time now, reading not posting, i read about this guy TAFFO143 and got interested as im also from the uk, i went back through a lot of his posts and he does not use slang, he just cant spell to well, have u guys ever stopped for a moment to think that he has difficulty spelling, that is in unsult in its own right there, taking the mick that he cant spell, i have a friend that also has trouble reading and writing and he sais it is the worst thing ever when someone challenges or questions ur grammer!!!!!!!

i do believe this guy only actualy posted 1 msg that deserved the treatment he got!! the rest were just his opinion, i think things should slacken up around here, as a fiew of u have alreadyt mentioned they are only words on a screen, now i will state clearly....THAT IS ONLY MY OPINION ON THE MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!

NICE TO MEET U ALL.........


----------



## northen lights special (Jul 15, 2009)

p.s we pay ut to 25 for two grammes here. good gear is £160-£180 and avarage gear £120-£150.


----------



## northen lights special (Jul 15, 2009)

000 said:


> bump if your british


and what does ''bump'' mean?? sorry if it sounds a stupid question i simply dont know???

is it like ''ur cool if ur british''?
or ''top man'' or sumin like tha?


----------



## marni3d (Jul 15, 2009)

What power are u ppl using? i just started using 2x600hps


----------



## marni3d (Jul 15, 2009)

bump the thread so it stays ontop


----------



## marni3d (Jul 15, 2009)

we should bump this thread every hour!


----------



## northen lights special (Jul 15, 2009)

marni3d said:


> we should bump this thread every hour!


i see, thanx.

i think a british section would be a good idea, not just a thread started a proper uk or british section?? any1 agree??


----------



## marni3d (Jul 15, 2009)

northen lights special said:


> i see, thanx.
> 
> i think a british section would be a good idea, not just a thread started a proper uk or british section?? any1 agree??


Yeah i think we need that!


----------



## Grow my own top bud (Jul 15, 2009)

marni3d said:


> Yeah i think we need that!


hi all uk growers


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2009)

hey hey, welcome!

as to a british section, it's come up, it's not gonna happen, but it would be neat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2009)

our own place to natter n swap places to get good supplies from instead of the usual American shops is all we need. no offence to any of the uk fellas in here but i come here to get weed knowledge and advice and barring a couple of knowledgeable guys its the yanks that have the info. if we had our own little sub segregated forum wed not benefit from their input.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 16, 2009)

You can buy most stuff over the internet can get all the nutes as the americans.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2009)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, 2nd day of 12/12 and i got me some tricomes!


----------



## tuffles (Jul 16, 2009)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## Steve.420 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bump!

(Anyone tried alternative light schedule for flowering as opposed to the 12/12 standard?)


----------



## 000 (Jul 16, 2009)

the whole point of a section on the site for the brits is so we can talk to the BRITS! If people still want to learn from our offspring across the pond then thats cool cos no doubt they have alot of experience on this wonderful subject.

Im of the belief that a brits only section would be good for the site and the users too. But the powers that be say now so we will just have to bump the sh*t out of this till it stickied!

000


----------



## ganjman (Jul 16, 2009)

What reason is there to say no to it?


----------



## Guustav (Jul 16, 2009)

yo yo guys just wondering if anyone knew where i could get a nice carbon filter for a PC grow? obviously size is an issue. anyone used one before with PC grows? i only ask here cause i would prefer to buy from the uk rather than over seas  any help would be good


----------



## ganjman (Jul 16, 2009)

as in pc case grow? Do you even need one for something so small?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

if your looking for a small filter look for one that you would get for a replacement for a small air filter 

http://www.allergybuyersclubshopping.com/air-purifier-replacement-filters.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like a good page there.

i got my filter from aqua-culture and taht is certainly not small  think half the size of your computer case 

it's not really todo with the case being small or not, if he's growing weed, the plants will probably honk, and if he wants to grow well, he'd need to ventilate the case well, so yeah, he'd probably want some kind of filter or smell scrubber


----------



## DRGreyMind (Jul 17, 2009)

damn been looking for a UK growers thread for ages!! 
if you want to find a carbon filter your best bet is the website don gin and ton linked, they look pretty nice to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

the diy ones in the FAQ are probably the best bet reasonably cheap to make too


----------



## marni3d (Jul 17, 2009)

Diy is the way to go!


----------



## 000 (Jul 17, 2009)

diy is the way to grow!lol


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jul 17, 2009)

it is a shame we cannot have a section, after the american posters uk ones come second, my first account wa in 07 and we tried to get one then ! always a no, never really a decent reason either, lets hope RIU change their minds....


----------



## tuffles (Jul 17, 2009)

we made a lovely diy filter, and it's been doing the job well up to now. It's plugged into a timer and only comes on for 15 mins an hour. there is an explaination in my journal.
My girlfriend stopped in this morning on her way to work and said she could smell the plants a bit. So tonight the timer gets changed to 30 mins every hour.

saying that this looks like it could be quite effective

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/99452-diy-febreze-odor-control-bucket-3.html


----------



## 000 (Jul 17, 2009)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guustav (Jul 17, 2009)

sweet thanks for the help guys ill check out FAQ - didnt actually realise tht existed looks pretty packed with useful info  lal


----------



## well grow (Jul 17, 2009)

hey guys has anyone on here ever grown Big Buddha Cheese if so what yeild did you get off it? also your method of growing hydro, coco ,soil ,lights, nutes, ect

because im growing bbcheese at the min and i thought it would be good to find out what other people have acomplished.  out .


----------



## rasheye (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright UK growers.. I'm in the North of Ireland trying the outdoor vibe seen as the sun is shining more often this summer and also my girlfriend wasn't happy with my perfectly constructed grow room in the attic.  I've four AK47 feminised seeds on the go. Week four after germination and I've got them in one of those plastic green house things ye can pick up for £13. I also bought a temp sensor which turned out to be a crucial piece of kit cause the temp can soar to 40 degrees in the day time if ye don't open the flap and can drop below 10 at night, in which case I bring them in. 
I'm not convinced that they have ever experienced true darkness yet though. Maybe i should get some sort of black out blanket to throw over them in the evenings and then remove it come morning. 
I also bought a moisture meter, which has prevented me from watering these wee babies on numerous occasions. I reckon if i didn't have that meter, they'd all probably be drowned by now. 
I started off by putting them all directly into large pots in topsoil. Mixed results lead me to re-potting half of them in compost after four weeks. I'll keep ye posted on that one. 

This is my 1st time posting, though I do enjoy the live chat from time to time. Very amusing, especially to think that for me its 1 in the morning and for those guys its not, and they're still cained, talkin about crazy sh!t. Anyway, I hope my grammar was ok.
Also,  I think we should have an Irish section (sic) for just Irish people (sic) to talk about Irish matters relating to weed (sic) lol!!! That British guy cracks me up 

Oh yeah, and aren't most of the guys running this site Canadian? 
Peace out.

here's a picture of some cheese. costs me 435 ....rip off if ye ask me!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2009)

well grow said:


> hey guys has anyone on here ever grown Big Buddha Cheese if so what yeild did you get off it? also your method of growing hydro, coco ,soil ,lights, nutes, ect
> 
> because im growing bbcheese at the min and i thought it would be good to find out what other people have acomplished.  out .


you need too check out MR WEST JOURNAL. he love,s the cheese.


----------



## well grow (Jul 17, 2009)

Ye man i talk to westie he is the king of cheese his jurnal is the reason why i started growing in the first place i just thought id get a bit of convesation going on here but its ok


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 18, 2009)

well grow said:


> Ye man i talk to westie he is the king of cheese his jurnal is the reason why i started growing in the first place i just thought id get a bit of convesation going on here but its ok


oh sorry mate. well i grew out there blue cheese it was nice. dont know about the reg cheese cos pick and mix were all out when i was ordering.


----------



## rustybud (Jul 18, 2009)

rasheye said:


> Alright UK growers.. I'm in the North of Ireland trying the outdoor vibe seen as the sun is shining more often this summer and also my girlfriend wasn't happy with my perfectly constructed grow room in the attic.  I've four AK47 feminised seeds on the go. Week four after germination and I've got them in one of those plastic green house things ye can pick up for £13. I also bought a temp sensor which turned out to be a crucial piece of kit cause the temp can soar to 40 degrees in the day time if ye don't open the flap and can drop below 10 at night, in which case I bring them in.
> I'm not convinced that they have ever experienced true darkness yet though. Maybe i should get some sort of black out blanket to throw over them in the evenings and then remove it come morning.
> I also bought a moisture meter, which has prevented me from watering these wee babies on numerous occasions. I reckon if i didn't have that meter, they'd all probably be drowned by now.
> I started off by putting them all directly into large pots in topsoil. Mixed results lead me to re-potting half of them in compost after four weeks. I'll keep ye posted on that one.
> ...


 
alryt chum ni grower here myself i seen u takin abot an irish thread well here it is ...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181811-irish-growers-thread.html


----------



## 000 (Jul 18, 2009)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2009)

yoyo, completely sobre post here :O

does anyone know of any pro-weed human rights lawyers in the UK? been doing research, getting on the yapper to some solicitors and such and such, and yeah, i'm pushing forward with this i reckon. as far as i can see, the goverment signed me a death centance, simple as that, all because of their policy. so yeah, i'm pushing ahead, doing my reaearch, and i want to get on the phone with someone who truly understands every word of this ungodly long document! unless i'm mistaking words like no for yes, then as far as can see, it really is in violation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2009)

say what tip top?!? youve been given a death sentance?!? what document ?!


----------



## zvinny (Jul 19, 2009)

2.2 grames for a score! foods ok most ov the time, but fcuk that grow ur own much better


----------



## Bluebirdz (Jul 19, 2009)

hey all nice 2 see a uk Thread just a noob question wot should i keep the humiderty at when in flowering stage, i have 2 plants tha i have grown from seed tha bout just under 2 feet in hight best part is i have just let them grow in my kichen window an left out bk some nights. tha are now under a 400w in my cupboured an the tep is at avg 22 / 25.7 an my humiderty is just under 50% tha have been on 12 12 for 3 days an YES tha are both female just gone 2 look at them this morning an can see them little white hairs any help an tips welcome plz


----------



## Bluebirdz (Jul 19, 2009)

zvinny said:


> 2.2 grames for a score! foods ok most ov the time, but fcuk that grow ur own much better


u lucky then m8 can only get 10s round ere an tha on . fukin 8s (o.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2009)

i think that was partly the champagne speaking, i'm not quite that serious, or with enough money to do much about it yet.

but yeah, it all goes back about 2 years, where i was essentially handed a death centance, their thinking was fine, you're here because you just had a failed suicide attempt, so our policy sais you get tpo take a shit load of prozac and the likes! their policy for tackling depression etc, was nothing more than a bigger problem for me, they made it worse, there was nothing the govt would give me that would effectively help me. so i smoked up a few reefs, next thing i know i've stopped drinking, stopped cutting, i was out looking for a job. i genuinely feel like dope saved my life, i don't think i've have gone on much longer


----------



## Geozander (Jul 19, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i think that was partly the champagne speaking, i'm not quite that serious, or with enough money to do much about it yet.
> 
> but yeah, it all goes back about 2 years, where i was essentially handed a death centance, their thinking was fine, you're here because you just had a failed suicide attempt, so our policy sais you get tpo take a shit load of prozac and the likes! their policy for tackling depression etc, was nothing more than a bigger problem for me, they made it worse, there was nothing the govt would give me that would effectively help me. so i smoked up a few reefs, next thing i know i've stopped drinking, stopped cutting, i was out looking for a job. i genuinely feel like dope saved my life, i don't think i've have gone on much longer


same situation myself years back mate. Docs are too happy to prescribe anti depressant tablets. And i know what you are saying about weed saving your life. Consultant psychiatrist told me if weed helped to keep smoking it!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah the price of good weed is extortion, thats why i decided to start growing. When i harvested and smoked my first spliff of what i grew i was amazed that i grew something that tasted so sweet and gave me a killer high. I only grow for personal use i dont sell any buds I got another 4 to 5 weeks to harvest. 


Evil


----------



## 000 (Jul 19, 2009)

zvinny said:


> 2.2 grames for a score! foods ok most ov the time, but fcuk that grow ur own much better


well you've cum to the right place then mate!

its £25 for 3.5 (blue cheese) here at the mo. but why buy that when you can grow your own!


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jul 19, 2009)

people are greedy cashing in on £10 a gram.... wholesale im paying about 15% more on the kg than i was 2 years ago, not the 30-50% more people are charging on deals....


----------



## smokestar (Jul 19, 2009)

As my skunkies are now coming to an end, Do you think i could start another batch at this time of year?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 19, 2009)

smokestar said:


> As my skunkies are now coming to an end, Do you think i could start another batch at this time of year?


If i was to i would veg indoors for two weeks but put the seeds striaght on 12/12. Then when they show signs of sex when the hairs are produced plant them outside when they flowering. If u can cover them outside to make sure they on 12 12 you should be ok,


Evil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> but yeah, it all goes back about 2 years, where i was essentially handed a death centance, their thinking was fine, you're here because you just had a failed suicide attempt, so our policy sais you get tpo take a shit load of prozac and the likes! their policy for tackling depression etc, was nothing more than a bigger problem for me, they made it worse, there was nothing the govt would give me that would effectively help me. so i smoked up a few reefs, next thing i know i've stopped drinking, stopped cutting, i was out looking for a job. i genuinely feel like dope saved my life, i don't think i've have gone on much longer


wow man thats a long way to come! good on you, ive been down that hole and its fuckin hard man. ive had a love affair with prescriptions for a long time but i generally stick to drink and dope now with the odd codiene bender but very rarely now. keep on tokin tip top


----------



## well grow (Jul 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow man thats a long way to come! good on you, ive been down that hole and its fuckin hard man. ive had a love affair with prescriptions for a long time but i generally stick to drink and dope now with the odd codiene bender but very rarely now. keep on tokin tip top


I also know what you guys have been through i had an accident when i way young and have had pain for years afterwards i was addicted to pain killers codine, zydol that sort of thing but since i started smoking the dope ive been pain free and i mot useing anymore it was the codine that i was moastly dependant on if i never took it then i would be a wreak but not no more my friends now i enjoy my life weed set me free and i feel more healty so i say free the weed guys  out.


----------



## smokestar (Jul 20, 2009)

lozac123, how can u go without a smoke???????? we get nice stuff round here sometimes (south of ldn) had some niccccccce white rhino and the odd bit of cheese or physcosis (duno how to spell it) normally pay like 200 an oz for the high grade, but get nice standerd skunk for 150 an o, or 20 for a shabby 2.6 lol.......first time grower and iv got 2 power skunks and what i think is a hawaii no1, gonna make some hash off the cuttings, as im a fond bong smoker and the hash mixes go down a treat, pay 350 a b on the hash or 30/35 (at the min) for half o., .....................................................................................................................................peace out tokers


----------



## Big Cook Little cook (Jul 20, 2009)

hi stoner quik question do you know if its better to do the 14/10 on the last two weeks of flower also iam usuing bloombastic any info would be great.by the way iam growing chronic and the new tnr


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 21, 2009)

smokestar said:


> lozac123, how can u go without a smoke???????? we get nice stuff round here sometimes (south of ldn) had some niccccccce white rhino and the odd bit of cheese or physcosis (duno how to spell it) normally pay like 200 an oz for the high grade, but get nice standerd skunk for 150 an o, or 20 for a shabby 2.6 lol.......first time grower and iv got 2 power skunks and what i think is a hawaii no1, gonna make some hash off the cuttings, as im a fond bong smoker and the hash mixes go down a treat, pay 350 a b on the hash or 30/35 (at the min) for half o., .....................................................................................................................................peace out tokers


]

Yeah i had to go to south london to get my white rhino. One of my favs and the guy grows it to max potency really hits u hard. Before the drought in 2006 there was so much weed about and the prices were good. As the prices went up i thought let me start growing coz to much shit about and the prices are to high. I used to pay £200 for 2oz and a q of some dank killer shit. Now its more like £400. 


Evil


----------



## ganjman (Jul 21, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> ]
> 
> Yeah i had to go to south london to get my white rhino. One of my favs and the guy grows it to max potency really hits u hard. Before the drought in 2006 there was so much weed about and the prices were good. As the prices went up i thought let me start growing coz to much shit about and the prices are to high. I used to pay £200 for 2oz and a q of some dank killer shit. Now its more like £400.
> 
> ...



Summer 2006, police operation keymer... killed the cannabis market in England. 

The good ol' days were 110-120 an oz of the best [there was hardly ANY shit weed, even if thats what you wanted!] and it was always about. 

Fucking pig scum. They should have red hot pokers shoved up their arses... and then hung drawn and quartered.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

they did,nt even help the matter all they did was pave the way for high prices and toxic weed thus aiding the big criminals in their quest for money.....fuckin thick pig bastards gave organized crime a boost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

was a bad bad time for a lot of people. forced a lot of people to grow their own now its a hobbyists market haha


----------



## ganjman (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, i guess it's better now, i was already growing [but buying too] 

I still buy sometimes, if it's worth it. Sometimes it's the grassy stuff... but fuck, what ya gunna do till harvest? hahaha

The police/government ARE complete morons though, all they did was make cannabis more dangerous [sand weed etc] and make the prices go up [more criminal profit] 



Just goes to show EVERYTHING and i mean EVERYTHING, EVERY little damn THING is a lie when it comes from the mouth of a government worker.


----------



## well grow (Jul 21, 2009)

What i think is pathetic is that every so called MP that says that weed cant be decriminalized have smoked or used canabis at some time in their lives, The whole system is a joke they keep the little man down by targeting home growers just to let the big orginizations profit from the gap in the market and not only that these people use the money made to fund more crime. If we do grow and sell some of our harvest the money helps us out a little, Where not useing our money to people trafic so who is comitting the real crime here its obvious to me that it is the goverment by shutting our small grows down they are helping the big crime organizations. I say that the government are commiting a crime because their is a law about aiding and abetting if you help someone comit a crime then you can be arrested for that crime isnt that what their doing everyday? by stopping us growing our own they are making space for crime rings to take advantage of the situation and they know this so why do it in the first place?. The only thing that they are doing is running this country into the ground stupid laws made by stupid out of touch people its time for change my people the western people are no longer free we have been supressed so much that now we just except it. Why should we sit back and let them walk all over us, If it wasen't for us they wouldnt have a job we pay the taxes so we should have what we want FREE THE WEED not just raipist, murder's and pedo's what their so fond of letting out of jail. They only think of whats good for them, So who is supposed to be looking out for us.
 out.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 21, 2009)

well grow said:


> I also know what you guys have been through i had an accident when i way young and have had pain for years afterwards i was addicted to pain killers codine, zydol that sort of thing but since i started smoking the dope ive been pain free and i mot useing anymore it was the codine that i was moastly dependant on if i never took it then i would be a wreak but not no more my friends now i enjoy my life weed set me free and i feel more healty so i say free the weed guys  out.


hi guys new here, read this post and had to ask, i had a bad bike accident about 7yrs ago, smashed my knee and back, take a very high dose of codeine phosphate for the pain , like 150mg 4times a day, also been smoking bud for quite a while, do u know any good strains that realy target the pain reseptors??? any help would be grately appreciated as im going to end up with no liver the rate im going with these tablets!! thanx


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 21, 2009)

well grow said:


> I also know what you guys have been through i had an accident when i way young and have had pain for years afterwards i was addicted to pain killers codine, zydol that sort of thing but since i started smoking the dope ive been pain free and i mot useing anymore it was the codine that i was moastly dependant on if i never took it then i would be a wreak but not no more my friends now i enjoy my life weed set me free and i feel more healty so i say free the weed guys  out.


hi m8, how much codein were u on? and how did u get off it?? it is an evil drug and im a total mess if i miss just 1 dose!!!!
stomach cramps, figetty legs, irratable, cant sleep, tremors, and much more, its a fucking nightmare, i wanna get off them, how did u manage it m8?? thanx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

i hate to say this but i did it with lots of weed and drink and just cut it out. same with the sleepers, tho i still take em now n again when i want a good sleep haha. your probably better just cutting down on the dose gradually.

i had a pretty bad burn about a year back n after 2 weeks of munchin codiene fozzies my guts were cramping like mental. not good when your backed up neither. i had to switch up the rotation like have codien for breaky paracetamols/ tramadol for dinner then ibruprofen a few hours later next day it would be the ibruprofen then codein then tramas. only way i coul eat sleep n shit for a month. fuckin harsh.


----------



## well grow (Jul 22, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> hi m8, how much codein were u on? and how did u get off it?? it is an evil drug and im a total mess if i miss just 1 dose!!!!
> stomach cramps, figetty legs, irratable, cant sleep, tremors, and much more, its a fucking nightmare, i wanna get off them, how did u manage it m8?? thanx


Hi mate i was taking cocodamol 30/500 and coadine 30mg and i was also useing zydol but i cant remember the strenth but i was taking a lot every day when i started smoking i cut it down gradualy and i started to axarcise aswell to rebuild muscle function in my back and legs but it took a long time mate about 2 years to get off the prescription meds i wouldnt advise going cold turkey it will cause you a lot of pain and it could even set you back further but i was taking 8 or 9 coadine everyday with other meds and its no good now i feel healther and in more controle. But good luck my friend it takes time but its worth it inn the end  out


----------



## Anonononymous (Jul 22, 2009)

BigBud - I'd advise to slowly cut down on codeine otherwise like WellGrow said, it could set you back further. 

Aim on cutting down 1 or 2 tablets per week - this should be easiest. 

As for strains that target pain receptors, go with any mostly or pure indica strain. They give you a heavy bodily stone and numb the senses. THC has also been shown to lower opioid dependance, so smoke more weed!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 22, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> hi guys new here, read this post and had to ask, i had a bad bike accident about 7yrs ago, smashed my knee and back, take a very high dose of codeine phosphate for the pain , like 150mg 4times a day, also been smoking bud for quite a while, do u know any good strains that realy target the pain reseptors??? any help would be grately appreciated as im going to end up with no liver the rate im going with these tablets!! thanx


White rhino is very good for pain relief is a fav with people suffering from pain. i have used it and its a great strain. 


Evil


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 22, 2009)

thankyou guys for all ur replies, problem is im taking 4 x 30mg codein 4times a day, i know to cut it down gradualy otherwise il have bigtime withdrawals. i tried just cutting them out straight away and i had unbelievable stomach cramps, muscle pain, massive headaches, and couldnt sleep, felt extremely irratable 2!!
god knows how these heroin addicts get of that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im just looking for a nice strain thats not to headfucking and coutchlocking that will ease my pain, i need something coz i cant live everyday in pain, if u guys know where im coming from i do appreciate it.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 22, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> people are greedy cashing in on £10 a gram.... wholesale im paying about 15% more on the kg than i was 2 years ago, not the 30-50% more people are charging on deals....


Whats the going rate whare you are for 1oz, cheers for any feed back.


----------



## smokestar (Jul 22, 2009)

where i am south east its 140/150 for an oz or 200 if we get cheese or pschycosis


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 22, 2009)

smokestar said:


> where i am south east its 140/150 for an oz or 200 if we get cheese or pschycosis


Thanks, there is a post kicking about but not just for the uk.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 22, 2009)

Bump, herb prices please in the uk, many thanks.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 22, 2009)

Info for uk growers.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1164091/Council-uses-spy-plane-thermal-imaging-camera-snoop-homes-wasting-energy.html


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 22, 2009)

140 an oz 160 4 some peng south east london


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 22, 2009)

oh yeah wat u sayin robin banks u call


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 22, 2009)

spy planes that shit is crazy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

so i can get some damp shit for 140 its only slightly damp and dries out too real nice green. then you got that grit weed shit for 110-120. then the good shit is rangeing from 150 -160.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

spy planes like that are a big worry if your not using cooltubes and running your lights through the night like me. i cant wait for winter haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

ok fellas..... i have a friend that has just gotten a big tent and is looking at having 20 ish girls in it. he's aiming for 2 Oz a plant with the intention of getting shot of it in one lump.

so question is how much are people paying for a Kilo of primo? i was doing some rough maths and guesstimating at somewhere between £4500-£5000 

anyone have any idea?


----------



## rustybud (Jul 23, 2009)

fuck me bois ... yous are gettin ounces that cheap .. fuck im paying 200 an o even 220 at tyms ... nt its nt all gd stuff alot sprayed ... any1 want 2 go in2 biss ?? if onli i lived in uk mainland .


----------



## well grow (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok fellas..... i have a friend that has just gotten a big tent and is looking at having 20 ish girls in it. he's aiming for 2 Oz a plant with the intention of getting shot of it in one lump.
> 
> so question is how much are people paying for a Kilo of primo? i was doing some rough maths and guesstimating at somewhere between £4500-£5000
> 
> anyone have any idea?


Hey Don i have just worked out how much your friend would make for the kilo, round my ways we pay 280 oz for the good cheese off the dealers but it gets sold to them for 200 oz so for a kilo you could sell it for £7054 theirs 35.27 0z in the killo but if he got the 40 oz its £8000 happy days mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

very happy days indeed! but he's looking to get shot in a oner so as not having to deal with umpteen people. we know a few types up the ladder so to speak but they wont be paying anywhere near that price they buy keys of chink weed i think he'll just have to make enquires n barter on the day...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> very happy days indeed! but he's looking to get shot in a oner so as not having to deal with umpteen people. we know a few types up the ladder so to speak but they wont be paying anywhere near that price they buy keys of chink weed i think he'll just have to make enquires n barter on the day...


if it,s proper quality then he could shift it for about 4800 that works out at 133.3r per oz. the dealers will prob throw that out at 170-180. if it,s good people will pay the money. why not split it into 9,s and try getting 1300 for each one. making 5200 of the whole thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah i think that's probably what will end up happening unless he ticks it to him and to be honest i wouldn't tick anyone a kilo of great gear hahah


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i think that's probably what will end up happening unless he ticks it to him and to be honest i wouldn't tick anyone a kilo of great gear hahah


dont tick anyone anything lol. too paranoid for that shit. but then i,m a right tight fucker when it comes to my own weed and my mate is worse than me...they dont call him the jew for nothing....<oh and thats not racist its a stereotype.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

hahahahah i was wondering who the jew was.

i tick my pals if my shits ready n its like 3 days till payday n stuff. ticking to people who are going out n selling it on is balls. but none of my flock sell on their too greedy haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

you can sell if if you smoke it first.....


----------



## peter tosh,,bongsmoke (Jul 23, 2009)

nycd 10 gram here.fuk that.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2009)

i just got a text from a dealer who tends to trade highs, the text said "morroccan" no more no less, what's that meant to mean? am i supposed to be jumping up and down for a rad strain he's gotten ahold of?


----------



## rustybud (Jul 23, 2009)

doing tick makes the world go round ... i do tick and never short of customers den again i never hav trouble wif peeps nt payin,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i just got a text from a dealer who tends to trade highs, the text said "morroccan" no more no less, what's that meant to mean? am i supposed to be jumping up and down for a rad strain he's gotten ahold of?


 i would assume that hes got a load of hash for sale.....

i get similar texts that say 'cinderella'


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah, just met up with him.

picked up a nice bar of morrocan hash, a teenth of skunk and a teenth of very very potent kush  not liking the look of the skunk, i can see a seed in the bag already, so i reckon it's the same pregged crap he shifted to me last time, but the other 2 bits are rather tasty


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

MR M3RKLEZz said:


> oh yeah wat u sayin robin banks u call


Hello dude, in my area its mostly around the £120 mark, and feck those spy planes what next in the uk.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

rustybud said:


> fuck me bois ... yous are gettin ounces that cheap .. fuck im paying 200 an o even 220 at tyms ... nt its nt all gd stuff alot sprayed ... any1 want 2 go in2 biss ?? if onli i lived in uk mainland .


Thats a mean price, £200 for an Oz i sure hope its good, like goooooood.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

well grow said:


> Hey Don i have just worked out how much your friend would make for the kilo, round my ways we pay 280 oz for the good cheese off the dealers but it gets sold to them for 200 oz so for a kilo you could sell it for £7054 theirs 35.27 0z in the killo but if he got the 40 oz its £8000 happy days mate.


£280 an Oz is the highest ive seen, thats a scary price for weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

shit thats ridiculous i dont think id buy weed that expensive, fuck you could fly to the dam and back n buy a Q while you were there n be back within 4 hours


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

*Ii i was paying £280 for an Oz i would really be paying £120 and the change would be for Victoria silvstedt to blow me after my 2nd J.







Ok its fri one more. lol







Yipp we all would..
*


----------



## rustybud (Jul 24, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Thats a mean price, £200 for an Oz i sure hope its good, like goooooood.


fuckin tell me abot itwe do get stroke 4 weed big tym ... 

and trust me its nt al far from it at tyms, mostly sprayd dependin on hu ya no .. 

gt 2 o's of thai green da other day and again 2 tonn a o .. at least it wasnt sprayed lol


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2009)

ive been paying £20 for 1.4 where i am it comes from dam been gettin chocolate chunk and super silver haze lately still a rip off i know things u do for a decent smoke not long now til my crop is readyras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> *Ii i was paying £280 for an Oz i would really be paying £120 and the change would be for Victoria silvstedt to blow me after my 2nd J.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet she'd buck back like a fish on stilts!!!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> ive been paying £20 for 1.4 where i am it comes from dam been gettin chocolate chunk and super silver haze lately still a rip off i know things u do for a decent smoke not long now til my crop is readyras


£20 for a 1/4 is a megga cool price, where am from that could set you back from £30 min to £50 max. you got a good deal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

hold up man he said 1.4 grams not a quarter.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hold up man he said 1.4 grams not a quarter.


Ahhhhh just read that back, sorry.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 24, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> £20 for a 1/4 is a megga cool price, where am from that could set you back from £30 min to £50 max. you got a good deal.


No way is he paying £20 quid for a Q more like he paying £20 for 1.4. No one is gonna sell u a quarter for £20 unless you sucking his dick. Then he says it comes from dam to I dont think so at all.


Evil


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 24, 2009)

lol i thought so thats to good to be true £80 and oz of dam quality weed


Evil


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 24, 2009)

hi britz how r ya all 2day, well im pay 120 on the oz around ere and 150 for real top gear, get the cheese for 150-160.
i guess then im lucky as i read some of u lot r paying insane momey for ur weed, £280 an oz, fuck that u need to buy a fiew seeds(no fuck it a LOT of seeds lol) and grow ur own chronic gear!!

wot do ya think guys??

also i remember the days me n my m8's smoked hash, like £40 n oz, now NOWONE smokes hash and u cant even get it, everyone smokes green, just hope the prices dont go up as bad as urz, peace fellaz.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 24, 2009)

also guys i much prefer having this uk thread (dont mean to offend any1 thats not from uk)

how do we get this thread to become a sticky or sumin? to make sure its permanent? i just rated the thread top marks?? any ideas and does any1 feel the same as me?? cheers mukkaz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> hi britz how r ya all 2day, well im pay 120 on the oz around ere and 150 for real top gear, get the cheese for 150-160.
> i guess then im lucky as i read some of u lot r paying insane momey for ur weed, £280 an oz, fuck that u need to buy a fiew seeds(no fuck it a LOT of seeds lol) and grow ur own chronic gear!!
> 
> wot do ya think guys??
> ...



man the price on a bar of soap hash is fucking through the roof aswell i cant believe muppets buy it. upto £300 for a 9 bar of tyres and sump oil with a hint of diesel. id rather sniff glue


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah 1.4 grams for £20 rip off but it does get u mashed!!! makes ur knees knock lol


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man the price on a bar of soap hash is fucking through the roof aswell i cant believe muppets buy it. upto £300 for a 9 bar of tyres and sump oil with a hint of diesel. id rather sniff glue


I used to pay £360 for a 9 bar in 1999, i guess its just supply and demand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

how much you turn it around for? 600 give or take?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much you turn it around for? 600 give or take?


Yeh on a good day, always got good stuff till that one day, then gave up, met 2 dudes 10 years ago who showed me the home grow ropes the do's and dont's i took to it like a duck to water and made those 2 guys very very proud, i have never lost the passion for a grow, you get back what you put in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

absolutely man blood sweat n tears into the grow! wish id seen the light ten years ago man my life would be so different. you got a journal robin ?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> absolutely man blood sweat n tears into the grow! wish id seen the light ten years ago man my life would be so different. you got a journal robin ?


No but i might start one the start of Aug, got more sweet tooth on order along with Lsd barneys again, keep getting good results with the barney range, just finished my sweet tooth and Blue cheese, worked out well just could not get a camera to get up snaps, had a very small bit of mould on one of the blue cheese but the bud was dense as ive seen in the cone, like a 2ltr bottle of coke with tips of leaves poking out, but id say i just caught it, i took off what was bad 3/4 buds, and put the rest of the cone in the freezer then i dried it, looks good, i had 18oz in total, 3 to me and the rest says goodbye in minutes, i should be set back up Aug 1st.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2009)

i just scored sum amnesia haze 1.5 this time still for£20 takes the piss


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2009)

:/

if i don't get 2.4-2/6 for £20 i get pissy and am straight on the phone to the dealer 

and how is it friday night, and every dealer i know in the city is dry! boooooo


----------



## smokestar (Jul 24, 2009)

Some of my females got a bit stressed, and have produced some seeds does anyone know if they will be all female seeds????


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

My dudes just left more than happy, 







Nuff said. i miss them already.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 24, 2009)

smokestar said:


> Some of my females got a bit stressed, and have produced some seeds does anyone know if they will be all female seeds????


cant see it mate, still hold onto them.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 24, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> No but i might start one the start of Aug, got more sweet tooth on order along with Lsd barneys again, keep getting good results with the barney range, just finished my sweet tooth and Blue cheese, worked out well just could not get a camera to get up snaps, had a very small bit of mould on one of the blue cheese but the bud was dense as ive seen in the cone, like a 2ltr bottle of coke with tips of leaves poking out, but id say i just caught it, i took off what was bad 3/4 buds, and put the rest of the cone in the freezer then i dried it, looks good, i had 18oz in total, 3 to me and the rest says goodbye in minutes, i should be set back up Aug 1st.


yo robin, just wondering how many plants u had going to get 18oz??
i got 4 bigbud x northenlights going n hopw to get at least 3oz per plant?? cheers ??????


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 24, 2009)

smokestar said:


> Some of my females got a bit stressed, and have produced some seeds does anyone know if they will be all female seeds????


this is a toutchy subject m8, my advice would be 2 mature them and just pop them in, wot u got 2 lose!!!

i did it in the past with seed from a stressed plant and i had great results with no probs, its a bit hit n miss m8.

good luck.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah man, just keep going and find out what you got later. regardless, you'lls till get some nice fem seeds

man. i rearly ever smoke or roll hash, but when you get a good one, and you get that taste in the back o your mouth, mmmmm, not to mention i have no idea as to how much i need to put in so i put in as much hash as i would weed and wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> No but i might start one the start of Aug, got more sweet tooth on order along with Lsd barneys again, keep getting good results with the barney range, just finished my sweet tooth and Blue cheese, worked out well just could not get a camera to get up snaps, had a very small bit of mould on one of the blue cheese but the bud was dense as ive seen in the cone, like a 2ltr bottle of coke with tips of leaves poking out, but id say i just caught it, i took off what was bad 3/4 buds, and put the rest of the cone in the freezer then i dried it, looks good, i had 18oz in total, 3 to me and the rest says goodbye in minutes, i should be set back up Aug 1st.


kool. i hear good things about the lsd but my schedule of beans going in is full till xmas haha 

you sound like me man. and the rest is gone by the time youve put the phone down......


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jul 25, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> yo robin, just wondering how many plants u had going to get 18oz??
> i got 4 bigbud x northenlights going n hopw to get at least 3oz per plant?? cheers ??????


I had 15 in total, but most were in small pots as i had a visit for a survey on my house so had to put my loft grow in beside my other grow, the survey involved looking in my loft so i had to pull the plug, so i just kept the loft plants real small so i had the room, it was not my best turn around but wasn,t my worst.
Big bud was my first ever grow many years ago, i got 16oz from 5 plants done in hydro, Nirvana seeds, but i vegged 5/6 weeks and it was to long at the end they were touching the roof, the bud on them was very very good, now i just grow 100% indicas, small stocky and 9/10 full of bud and easy to harvest.
you should have a good return.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 25, 2009)

hi robin, ive grown bigbud b4, the buds were 18inches long, massive m8.
what a nightmare that u had a servay in ur home whilst growing, i say that coz i know exactly what ur talking about, wink wink. it was a scary time!!!

im hoping to get at least 3oz per plant and i got 4in. its all percy so i wont have to grow for a while!!!!!!

as for prices thats why im growing im not paying 150-160 sometimes 170-180 for weed when i can grow nicer smoke myself, i use mine for medicinal so i need it all the time, came off a bike when i was younger and did a lot of lasting damage, its a damn good excuse to smoke, hahahahahahah peace out bruvvvaaaaa


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 25, 2009)

p.s i love this thread, u can get to know the uk readers much faster this way and relate to things easier, lets keep pumping the shit outa this thread, uk rules ............


----------



## 000 (Jul 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> *Ii i was paying £280 for an Oz i would really be paying £120 and the change would be for Victoria silvstedt to blow me after my 2nd J.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Yea you know thats funny shit!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 25, 2009)

ide slam my cock so hard in her arse she walk like john wayne for a month lol wwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## well grow (Jul 25, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> ide slam my cock so hard in her arse she walk like john wayne for a month lol wwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaa


Hahahahaha you guys are mad lmao but i defo would  out.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 25, 2009)

where r all he uk readers 2nite????? hellooooooo any1 out there, hows all ur babies doing????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

sup NL x Bigbud my babies burnt!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 25, 2009)

look at this, i burnt the shit outa my babies about a week ago, we know not to overfert but yet we still push the limit, these r 4 1/2 weeks into 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

still lookin good man they got time to pull round no probs! mines just heat stress.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 25, 2009)

do u think mine will swell much more?? they have round 2 1/2 to 3 weeks left??? my m8 swears that most of bud production is done in the last fortnight???? what u say??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah hes correct the last 3 weeks youll see her swell, especially if your using some sort of bloom booster like overdrive or pk13/14


----------



## Chris Stoner (Jul 26, 2009)

UK SMOKER HERE  can you guys check out the newbie section about my clones ill be needing alot of help


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah hes correct the last 3 weeks youll see her swell, especially if your using some sort of bloom booster like overdrive or pk13/14


i have 3weeks left, was gunna start my flush 2day coz i burned them quite bad and i dont wanna do more damage, dont wanna ruin the crop coz its coming good, i have IONIC NUTES, BLOOM, AND IM USING BOOST 2, have u heard of that brand???

also do u think i can start my flush now?? il flush for 15 days and let dry for the last 6 days before chopping??

do u think my yeild will suffer if i do that?? thanx man rep+


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris Stoner said:


> UK SMOKER HERE  can you guys check out the newbie section about my clones ill be needing alot of help


if ur from UK and if u need anyhelp on any subject, ask HERE, we will all pitch in to help eachother m8, bring ur queries here, we all stick together and get this thread the biggest on riu lol


----------



## Chris Stoner (Jul 26, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> if ur from UK and if u need anyhelp on any subject, ask HERE, we will all pitch in to help eachother m8, bring ur queries here, we all stick together and get this thread the biggest on riu lol


UK LOVE MAN

when i put the root hormone on my clone should i leave it in water for 2 weeks humidifying or plant into soil?


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

clone the plant put the rew cut clone in the hormone and then straight into the soil, do it quick but be craefull not to damage the cutting!!!

spry ur clone and put in a hum idity dome at around 76-78''c

remember to mist around 4-5times a day depending on how humid ur dome stays!!!

when u see a good root ball its ready 2 transplant, ok m8 +rep for uk readers


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2009)

burnt but better than what i got!

you fellas and your horrow stories, y'all a bunch of bastards!  friday then saturday night, not a drop of bud to be found in the city, what i would do for a big spliff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> i have 3weeks left, was gunna start my flush 2day coz i burned them quite bad and i dont wanna do more damage, dont wanna ruin the crop coz its coming good, i have IONIC NUTES, BLOOM, AND IM USING BOOST 2, have u heard of that brand???
> 
> also do u think i can start my flush now?? il flush for 15 days and let dry for the last 6 days before chopping??
> 
> do u think my yeild will suffer if i do that?? thanx man rep+


ive used the ionics stuff before but not heard of boost. but im sure its just a concentrated PK boost. if youve been giving her just water for a few days with the burn id give her maybe 1/4 or 1/2 half nutes with the boost for a week then flush. you'll do it no damage flushing now. 

15 days is a hell of a long time to flush you can reasily do it in 5-7 with just plain water. id give it more time to fatten up but im just greedy lol


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

me2 i like to get the most outa my grow, im gunna give 1/4 strengh nutes with 1mil per litre of boost, nice1 g&t. appreciated. +rep


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

any1 know where 2get a scope to check tricks in britain????? we dont have a radioshack or walmart lol????

plz help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

no probs fella, i got a jewelers loupe off ebay for about 3 bar


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

3 bar?????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-x-21mm-Glass-Jeweler-Loupe-Eye-Magnifier-Magnifying_W0QQitemZ330342329563QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ce9efecdb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1683|293:1|294:50

3 bar
3 £


----------



## well grow (Jul 26, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> any1 know where 2get a scope to check tricks in britain????? we dont have a radioshack or walmart lol????
> 
> plz help


We do have walmart mate its called asda over here lol. but I think that argos has got some but i dont know how good they are mate but their cheep lol  out


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

thanx a lot, il have to get 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-x-21mm-Glass-Jeweler-Loupe-Eye-Magnifier-Magnifying_W0QQitemZ330342329563QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ce9efecdb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1683|293:1|294:50
> 
> 3 bar
> 3 £


thanx very much g&t its only £1.66 lol

have u used urs yet? can u see the tricks realy clearly??? nice 1 bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah ive used mine it works but its not quite like a 100x microscope but you can tell whether the trichs are white milky clear or amber but then you can do that by eye if youve got good peepers


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL, TELL U WOT I BEEN DOING, USING MY DIGITAL CAM WICH IS 10megapixel , i take a clear close-up then put it on the laptop, i then use photoshop to zoom in, u can see the trichs like that 2. works for me, only reason i want a mag glass is that its less hassle u see!!!!!!!!!!! cheers m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2009)

i hear ya man. ingenius way of doing it!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 26, 2009)

any fellow uk readers out there 2day????????


----------



## stevenbogan (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice to see a thread for British lads. Apart from the joy of chewing the cud with other boyfriends of Mary Jane I am a cfl grow pioneer and am happy to answer any questions about complete cfl grows which I believe are the future of indoor grows. But they are a little fussy in requirements and need proper management which is why they have had a little bad press with people growing witout sufficient knowledge of the various lights qualities and properties.

My motive is also commercial I can supply all your growing needs from begiining to end and am doing so on ebay. If you are interested in basic details check out my item listing which is
item no: 260453757058


----------



## stevenbogan (Jul 26, 2009)

Grow Karma in Peace and Grow Peace in Karma.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 27, 2009)

stevenbogan said:


> Grow Karma in Peace and Grow Peace in Karma.


I been interested in cfl growing but i use hps. How much would it cost me to buy the lights and bulbs to grow 4 indica plants? Where can i buy them from im in uk?

Have you grown with hps and can u get the same results using cfls?


Evil


----------



## marni3d (Jul 27, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> I been interested in cfl growing but i use hps. How much would it cost me to buy the lights and bulbs to grow 4 indica plants? Where can i buy them from im in uk?
> 
> Have you grown with hps and can u get the same results using cfls?
> 
> ...


no way, not as dense & fat! i am using 1200w hps, i also have 600watts worth of cfl's i dont use, i think its pointless using them, i know some ppl get good results with clf's but like i said, u wont get fat dense hard buds. hps can penetrate the canopy alot more then clfs (alot more) 

so how comez you wanna switch from hps to cfl?


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 27, 2009)

hps over cfl anyday, its a no brainer, if i spend 3mnths hard work taking care of my plants i want those buds the best they can be, ide fucking love to do a massive grow 1 day like 3 1200w hps. love 2. its all balls my friendz.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 27, 2009)

does any1 know what mollasses is? where can i buy them?? i need them quick as im close to the end of my cycle?? lease help??? thanx uk guys n girlz


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> does any1 know what mollasses is? where can i buy them?? i need them quick as im close to the end of my cycle?? lease help??? thanx uk guys n girlz


http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_dmptZUKQ5fSportingGoodsQ5fFishingAccesQ5fRLQQ_sopZ12?_nkw=mollasses&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=mollasses&_osacat=0#item3ef708cdaf

they say to use unsulphered mollasses but i dont know if this is unsulphured.......you could always mail the seller....

good look with that


----------



## 00smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

*Molasses* is a viscous byproduct of the processing of sugar cane or sugar beets into sugar. The word _molasses_ comes from the Portuguese word _melaço_, which ultimately comes from _mel_, the Latin word for "honey".[1] The quality of molasses depends on the maturity of the sugar cane or sugar beet, the amount of sugar extracted, and the method of extraction. Sweet sorghum syrup is known in some parts of the United States as molasses, though it is not true molasses.

From wiki, if it helps.

http://rover.ebay.co.uk/rover/1/710-67306-24966-0/2?mpre=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-67306-24966-0/2?mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.co.uk%2FSwanson-Blackstrap-Molasses-with-iron-120-caps-29mg_W0QQitemZ140293613003QQcmdZViewItem

Its being sold on ebay right now, £11,50 inc delivery. 10 avialiable to buy.
this seems quiet hard to get a hold of in the uk from retail shops.

I'l also be needing some in the next couple of weeks.

hope this helps dude.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 27, 2009)

I was told to look in the baking section of supermarkets , is this correct?? Thanx


----------



## 00smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

exactly what my nan just said, in morrisons can you believe.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 27, 2009)

there we go thanx, nice to see uve calmed down from yesterday, peace.


----------



## 00smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> there we go thanx, nice to see uve calmed down from yesterday, peace.



Bro, i was never pi$$ed off! lol.
But anyway, i love to get involved and "try" to help.

So we going to make this tread the best one going on RIU i hope!

UK growers are the best growers going!!!

I'm off to morrisons tomorrow to try to get some, il let you know the score.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 27, 2009)

peace back at ya, i hate arguiments. plz let me know if u get them 2moz, thanx


----------



## 00smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

Will do, 100%


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 28, 2009)

If u want to buy molasses go to tesco they sell unrefined mollasses. It costs 84p and you can find it in the sugar and syrup section at tescos. Paying £15 is extortionate.


Evil


----------



## rustybud (Jul 28, 2009)

so all dis tym iv been runnin abot lukin 4 mollasses and you can get it in tesco's lol ... 

is it worth gettin ?? 

wat ya add 2 ur feeds??


----------



## well grow (Jul 28, 2009)

I got my molassas from asda for 80p its working good aswell.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 28, 2009)

rustybud said:


> so all dis tym iv been runnin abot lukin 4 mollasses and you can get it in tesco's lol ...
> 
> is it worth gettin ??
> 
> wat ya add 2 ur feeds??


 
Yeah you can get it from most supermarkets lol.

I use bio bizz organic bloom juice for flowering. When I put my plants on 12 12 i mix some sulphate of potash and some super phosphorous in some soil. Then transplant the plants that are going onto 12 12 in there final large pot with the soil i just mixed with the p and k. Then when feeding them on flowering i use the bloom juice a bit of organic liquid seaweed and molasses. 

Yes using mollasses helps but the wieght on them buds. For the price that it is you got to use it. A lot of people only use in on the last two weeks of flowering but i use from the beginning just put a tiny bit of it in some boiled water. Let it dissolve and cool then u can feed to ur plants.

You can pick up the super phosphorous and sulphate of potash at all diy garden stores. Wilkinsons do them i know that.


Evil


----------



## rustybud (Jul 28, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Yeah you can get it from most supermarkets lol.
> 
> I use bio bizz organic bloom juice for flowering. When I put my plants on 12 12 i mix some sulphate of potash and some super phosphorous in some soil. Then transplant the plants that are going onto 12 12 in there final large pot with the soil i just mixed with the p and k. Then when feeding them on flowering i use the bloom juice a bit of organic liquid seaweed and molasses.
> 
> ...


aye iv seen potash in 1 of the garden stores i was in the guy was sayin abot spreadin it over the top of the soil a couple of weeks b4 harvestin. 

so would it make a diff if i started 2 use it as i already use flowering nutes pluz boost and also pk13/14 i jus dont wanna over feed my girls and do more bad dan gd ??


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 28, 2009)

ive heard of people using that treacle instead of molasses does pretty much the same thing and u can get that everywhere


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 28, 2009)

rustybud said:


> aye iv seen potash in 1 of the garden stores i was in the guy was sayin abot spreadin it over the top of the soil a couple of weeks b4 harvestin.
> 
> so would it make a diff if i started 2 use it as i already use flowering nutes pluz boost and also pk13/14 i jus dont wanna over feed my girls and do more bad dan gd ??


If your doing ok with ur flowering nutes then i wouldnt bother with the added p and k. If you gonna use it just mix the tiniest amount like and eight of a teaspoon in 2 litres of water. Then just add your other nutes to the water and feed ur plants. 


Evil


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jul 28, 2009)

be sure to mix the molasses well, it takes time and elbow grease to get rid of all the lumps in the water


----------



## rustybud (Jul 28, 2009)

is it even worth my while tryin as i am havin gd results from the nutes im using .. anyfin else i need 2 no abot it , went gt sum da day ?


----------



## sophanox (Jul 28, 2009)

yo fellas, i asked this in the bubbleponics forum but have had no luck so far...

I was wondering if anyone here used bubbleponics with the feed system and if so, where they got the irrigation hub/manifold from? Roseman lists some in his construction guide but I've hunted about and had no luck finding uk vendors =(

Thanks for any help

peace n love


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 28, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8172064.stm

all i can say is breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed, oh what i would give to see cat's like that out in the wold. it would pretty much make my life complete, i'd die happy. cat cat cat cat cat  (i should add that i have had quite a burning desire for a 'big cat' and more specifically a black panther since i was about 3 years oldd )


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 28, 2009)

anyone watched "in the loop" yet? i don't normally like political films, but i'm 15 minutes in and LOVING it, there are already so many good quotes, and a fuck load of swearing scotsman!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 28, 2009)

Who framed roger rabbit????????


----------



## cannadoit (Jul 28, 2009)

hiya peeps, i,m payin 20 an "eighth" the weights are short n it's often full o stalk but there's nowt else on the go! resins been a waste o time in my opinion since around 2004/2005 have put a white widow out in the woods n so far doin well cept a wee bit of insect damage, fingers x'd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2009)

willy that is a big ass cat i wouldnt fancy meeting that on a dark night


----------



## rustybud (Jul 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> willy that is a big ass cat i wouldnt fancy meeting that on a dark night


is dat nt a dog in his pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

naaa its a big cat it was in the paper this morning they reckon it couldn't be a dog cos apparently the thing walked down the actual track and apparently dogs just don't have that sort of co ordination?!?!?! 

some size panther !


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 29, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Yeah you can get it from most supermarkets lol.
> 
> I use bio bizz organic bloom juice for flowering. When I put my plants on 12 12 i mix some sulphate of potash and some super phosphorous in some soil. Then transplant the plants that are going onto 12 12 in there final large pot with the soil i just mixed with the p and k. Then when feeding them on flowering i use the bloom juice a bit of organic liquid seaweed and molasses.
> 
> ...


hi m8, im using IONIC bloom and boost, i only have 2 n half weeks left, can i use molasses in the last 2weeks to flush???

wot do i buy sugar or syrup????

i am the original poster, many thanx guys.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 29, 2009)

oops im not the original poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyC (Jul 29, 2009)

i can get coffee shop (i dont know the name niether does the kid i get it from) £200 an oz but its pukka gear, also amnesia haze which is good also all of it is £10 a gram


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 29, 2009)

£200 an oz is robbery, i grow coffee shop gear but keep it all myself hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SmokeyC (Jul 29, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> £200 an oz is robbery, i grow coffee shop gear but keep it all myself hahahahahahahahahaha


i know its robbery i always say that on 10 pound a g u make £280 an oz im getting a bit tonite but im not paying for my smoke. lol. has anyone ever heard of amnesia haze cos i aint..personally prefer the coffee shop. your lucky to have it all to yourself. its niceeeeeee


----------



## 000 (Jul 29, 2009)

amnesia haze is good gear!!!!!.........and you say your getting this for free?!


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting links for good grade in England is a pain in the ass. It's better to grow for yourself. The dry spells always end the same way - wet weights.


----------



## SmokeyC (Jul 29, 2009)

nah i aint getting amnesia for free. wish i was lol, i get half oz of coffee shop sell it to make the cash back and have few grams for myself. its not for money its for weed and i supply my mates so..its a win win.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

SmokeyC said:


> nah i aint getting amnesia for free. wish i was lol, i get half oz of coffee shop sell it to make the cash back and have few grams for myself. its not for money its for weed and i supply my mates so..its a win win.



ahahhaah i wonder how many of us started out doing that n ended up witha cupboard full of trees


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 29, 2009)

How much can i expect to pay for a gram or 2 only in a wee baggie.. I don't have to money for an oz or anything and don't want to get ripped off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

£10-20 id say


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2009)

rustybud said:


> is dat nt a dog in his pic





Don Gin and Ton said:


> naaa its a big cat it was in the paper this morning they reckon it couldn't be a dog cos apparently the thing walked down the actual track and apparently dogs just don't have that sort of co ordination?!?!?!
> 
> some size panther !


lol. no he,s right it is my dog. only a pup so prob why he looks a bit cattish......small head lol...... not seen that in paper got a new job so not had time too read.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jul 29, 2009)

In yorkshire you can pay 140 for a oz and 25 for less than a 8th, just thought i would get it back on to prices.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2009)

tuffles said:


> one of my fav fawlty quotes:
> Basil Fawlty: [two guests are speaking to Basil in German] Oh, German. I'm sorry, I thought there was something wrong with you.





tip top toker said:


> would you please stop talking about the war!
> 
> well you started it
> 
> ...


had to spread some rep so these fawlty quotes arethe deciders. could,nt rep u don cos i need to pread some first


----------



## 000 (Jul 29, 2009)

SmokeyC said:


> nah i aint getting amnesia for free. wish i was lol, i get half oz of coffee shop sell it to make the cash back and have few grams for myself. its not for money its for weed and i supply my mates so..its a win win.


 
good man! All we need is a couple of hundred thousand more of people like you and we're all laughing! rep +


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> lol. no he,s right it is my dog. only a pup so prob why he looks a bit cattish......small head lol...... not seen that in paper got a new job so not had time too read.


hahaha i was talkin bout the story in the paper bout a big cat not your pooch! ahaha



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> had to spread some rep so these fawlty quotes arethe deciders. could,nt rep u don cos i need to pread some first



cheers man same story for me n thee


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i was talkin bout the story in the paper bout a big cat not your pooch! ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> cheers man same story for me n thee


spread it and love it! you can never get bored of the stuff.

and DGT, big cat indeed, and that's why i don't need no guns to defend my grow, i got leopards in the cab


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 29, 2009)

i love big cats, tigers, black panthers, theres a oera of power around an animal so awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irish farmer (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi every one I feel a little conection to the UK growers. Let me explain im growing in Ireland its an outdoor grow so I have the same problems as a UK grower might have. Pleas check out my grow you can find pictures in newbee central under the heading leaf problems.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> i love big cats, tigers, black panthers, theres a oera of power around an animal so awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah man. can't get enough of em if any  my old cat was a great big burmese called hanibal, he'd bring in hares, pheasant, moor hen, the lot. my current burmese pheobe is a bit more of a 'highness' but will bring me a rabbit or two when it pleases her, on my carpet. my white carpet. ARRRR. it's love hate love love hate money love and some more annoyanse and hate and love?  i love him and her and the siamese i'm not talking about


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 29, 2009)

thank god for this thread, the americans cant seem to understand that this thread is totaly relevant to us in many different ways, i.e the shops we use to get thigs, slang we use when typing, our prices on weed, we can all compare and help eachother a lot easier on this thread and i think we should keep it going as long as possible!!!!

good luck to all on their grows.......bb xnl


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 29, 2009)

rep + me if ur from uk, im fed up of seeing just 1 green bar lol, i think its time for 2 now, ive dished out loads helpfull advice, pump my rep baby lol, peace out bruvaz


----------



## SmokeyC (Jul 30, 2009)

is it your bad sense of humour or were u trying to take the piss...? what do u mean by tht


----------



## 000 (Jul 30, 2009)

hey all uk people i have summat that has to be said and that is that www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk are the tits!
I ordered some wonder woman yeserday morning and they turned up today! kick ass!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

aye they are the mutts nuts like


----------



## 000 (Jul 30, 2009)

yea i had a really bad time with my last op....13/13 ended up male!i could have cried!but the wonder woman are germing now as we speak!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

I've only had one bean that hasn't germed form them but its not their fault is it, good luck 000


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 30, 2009)

i love pick and mix and i think the discount still stands...


----------



## 000 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks dg+t!rep+........Last night i put 5 feminized wonder woman in to germinate at 10:00pm and by 06:00am three had popped!!!!!
Im just crossing my fingers big time for the other 2 to pop now!Five sexy ladies is good enough for me!lol

Edit do the wise and wonderful of RIU.org think I should do a journal tho?

dg+t i cant rep you till i spread some!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2009)

lol wait why are you reppin me?! pleased your beans are on n poppin!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

lets see a journal. im sorry i didnt do 1 with this grow, im nearly finnished. its nice to look back and see how they grew from a seed to big fat juicy colas.


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello again gents 

Just to add my experience of 'picknmix' seeds here seeing them mentioned above  Excellent service, very good packaging and you defo get what you pay for, its agreat way to but just the seeds you will use. I got my eye on a couple of the Dinafem *'Blue Widow'* .... sounds an excellent f1 cross to me, White Widow/Blueberry...... anyone here tried it?

Weathers beautiful down here today, (South UK coast), and my *Northern Lights* are in the garden soaking up the sunshine, first time I've been able to bring them out for a fortnight !!!!!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

cerebralvibrator said:


> Hello again gents
> 
> Just to add my experience of 'picknmix' seeds here seeing them mentioned above  Excellent service, very good packaging and you defo get what you pay for, its agreat way to but just the seeds you will use. I got my eye on a couple of the Dinafem *'Blue Widow'* .... sounds an excellent f1 cross to me, White Widow/Blueberry...... anyone here tried it?
> 
> Weathers beautiful down here today, (South UK coast), and my *Northern Lights* are in the garden soaking up the sunshine, first time I've been able to bring them out for a fortnight !!!!!


im just finnishing up some northenlights!!!

have u got pics of urs m8?? would love to see to compare, cheers m8.


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Jul 31, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> im just finnishing up some northenlights!!!
> 
> have u got pics of urs m8?? would love to see to compare, cheers m8.


Hi mate,

I love Northern Lights  mine are a few weeks from finishing but I'll grab a couple of pics for you later and post them here. Got any pics of yours?

I love being able to get them out in the sun, they love it.

CV.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

i am 2weeks from choping, and i have pics when they were 4 1/2 weeks into 12/12.
ill take some new ones later if i get a chance, ide love to put mine outside but cant where i am, the neighbours would have a field day lol.
im from south, dont wanna say what part tho, u get me!!!

ide realy appreciate it if ude get some pics up in a bit, i just wanna compare to see how big ur buds r.
i vegged with 80watts of cfl and flowering with 400w hps, topped twice in veg with IONIC NUTES, grow, bloom and boost.

get those pics up fella, here are some of mine in week 4, i burned them a bit, went to hard on the nutes to fast!! nice 1 bud +rep me if u like em.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 31, 2009)

looks good mate here are mine at 9 weeks in 12/12 wot do u lot think?


----------



## monkz (Jul 31, 2009)

160 an oz for ok-ish weed
200 for cheese

got my big bud growing now ill post the link to my grow journal


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

im at week 6, just. im only going to flower for 8wks, what strain r those in the pics? i thaught northenlights was a 8week flower time????


----------



## 000 (Jul 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol wait why are you reppin me?! pleased your beans are on n poppin!


im repping you coz you gave me good luck!all positive vibes help!lol


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

000 said:


> im repping you coz you gave me good luck!all positive vibes help!lol


i can feel the love in this uk thread, we do it best, i had an american tell me the other day that we cant grow weed for shit, mmmmmmmmmm i think not somehow, i am living proof of this as i have some banging nl nealry ready yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Jul 31, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> ide realy appreciate it if ude get some pics up in a bit, i just wanna compare to see how big ur buds r.


*bigbud*, those are beautiful plants and yes, BIG buds  I'm seeing that distinctive tint of colour in those buds too. Real nice.

I can't compete with those ...BUT these days I dont need more than 1 oz of something good a month so I just like to grow a couple at a time and catch the sun when I can, it does nicely for me  

These are my Nirvana NL's, grown 12/12 from seed (germination = day1) and currently at *day50*. As its a 12/12 from seed grow I would expect to harvest an 8 week-er like NL at about *77days total*.

Basking in the sunshine today


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

cerebralvibrator said:


> *bigbud*, those are beautiful plants and yes, BIG buds  I'm seeing that distinctive tint of colour in those buds too. Real nice.
> 
> I can't compete with those ...BUT these days I dont need more than 1 oz of something good a month so I just like to grow a couple at a time and catch the sun when I can, it does nicely for me
> 
> ...


hi again m8, nice plants there, nicley soaking up some sun, ide love to be able to put mine outside, i wonder if it makes a difference!!??

those pics where 4 n half weeks, their just 6weeks now and even bigger, il get some pics up just before i harvest them, by the way they are bigbud x northenlights f1 hybrids, theyr not the usual NL.
great combo, u have NL for taste and potency and bigbud for yeild.

anyway its not about competing to me my man i only wanted to see if they where alike thas all, i think ur plants r great 2. as long as were both happy thats what counts, i cant wait to have a nice joint when their done.


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah they r some bangin plants u got there bruv ya deffo have tell me how that shit smokes looks peng


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

these r pretty bigbuds from my previous grow, this is 100% bigbud.
there were 2 of these on each plant as i topped in veg, there were lots of other buds but these were the biggest.
smoked well but not a massive hit.


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Jul 31, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> these r pretty bigbuds from my previous grow, this is 100% bigbud.
> there were 2 of these on each plant as i topped in veg, there were lots of other buds but these were the biggest.
> smoked well but not a massive hit.


yeah thats some bud i got about 4 weeks left on mine till harvest but mine is bagseed but looks and smells peng


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

MR M3RKLEZz said:


> yeah thats some bud i got about 4 weeks left on mine till harvest but mine is bagseed but looks and smells peng


thankyou, bigbud realy lives up to its name lol.

ur plants look good for week 4, u should get some nice end results there m8, dont forget to keep us all updated on this thread.


----------



## High Time 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi People, uk grower here!

Hope everyone is doing good.

Quick question for you, What bloom nutes are you using and where did you get them?

I'm going into bloom now and need some!

Thnaks!


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Jul 31, 2009)

just buy them off ebay, cheapest prices!!!!!!!!


----------



## well grow (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey peeps ive had a light sitiuation i have got a sodium light and ive got 4 clf uplighters but im in flowering at the min and my clf are run on a differant timer and it has been running an hour longer than my sodium so they have been on 13/11 rather than the 12/12 could this have effected the growth rate of my bud if anyone can give me some info on this i would be greatfull or you could go to my grow jurnal and and let me know what you think their ive just put up some new pics im in week 6 of flowering at the min  out and happy growing.


----------



## High Time 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> just buy them off ebay, cheapest prices!!!!!!!!


Any suggestions on brand?


----------



## rustybud (Jul 31, 2009)

im using the biocanna range which hav pulled gd results and also organic ..


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 1, 2009)

bluemountain organic bloom juice this is the shit will be all that u need.

Evil


----------



## stumpy1007 (Aug 1, 2009)

hmm.. well down here on the sunshine coast we got Bigbud and the usuals comin in at £150 on the oz but we pay up to £200 on the oz for Rhino and other heavy smokes.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2009)

ahhhahaaaaaaaa, i've just been standing looking out my back windows at the street, all toked up, to see 10 of the clockwork orange gang running past and storming into the chinese resteraunt whooping and screaming  masks and everything! tripppppppppppppy


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 1, 2009)

we live in a fucked up world, i dont get these gangs with knifez n shit, ye we had fights when we were kids but i bever dared think about grabbing a knife, we faught with out fists n fists only, if we were even caught kicking a man when he went down wed have a beating for it.
i think cowards use knifes and guns, they think its hip to carry1.
uts not the parents fault either its just the way things r going, i think the goverment has a lot of blame in the matter, if they made the penalties a lot harsher theyd think twice maybe!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2009)

i think they were probably just drunk university lads..  but we'll take this to a deeper level if you'd like, cus you're right, gangs are silllllllly


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 1, 2009)

ide love this thread to become the biggest on riu, do u think its possible??


----------



## well grow (Aug 1, 2009)

Gangs are thought to be nesicity in modern day society its a way to feel protected. All thease kids have seen our people go off to war for years fighting killing and surviving they feel if they dont try to protect what they have got then it will be taken away, but somewhere allong the line this feeling of protection has changed its no longer protection that they need while the government has been trying to make the world a better place for everyone else they forgot about their own people their wants and their needs so the gangs have changed now they are fighting their own war on their own streets more than anything thease kids have no self worth so this makes them fearless its a cry for attention that is going unheard this is a problem caused by the government not the schools or the parents somewhere along the line the goverment forgot why they are in power its not just to look good it to look after the people and i feel they stopped doing this a long time ago.


----------



## 6wayswinger (Aug 2, 2009)

hey uk tokers im from the south east and cant get any nice stuf off anyone can some1 help im safe ass fuck please help


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Aug 2, 2009)

6wayswinger said:


> hey uk tokers im from the south east and cant get any nice stuf off anyone can some1 help im safe ass fuck please help


Then you need to grow your own  Its what we're here for and you wont get better advice than rollitup...... I'm also 'South East' its hard to find the good stuff thesedays.... take me back to the days of the good old cheap* Jamaican*, cheap, brown, stalky and seedy BUT it was alwasy there when you wanted it, it had that real old 'peppery' taste and always got you stoned  

They've driven out the honest reliable Jamaican import and its been replaced with vietnamese 'gritweed' and contaminated cr*p. Thats prohibition at work for you 

Only one way, grow your own.

CV.


----------



## mrkenny (Aug 2, 2009)

20 an 8th in south east if its bangin ppl can charge 25 but dats bs


----------



## Hedgehunter (Aug 3, 2009)

All the 'gritweed' and 'contaminated' has nothing to do with the UK Vietnamese growers, its all imported from holland.The Vietnamese do love to sell damp poor quality produce though.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 3, 2009)

grow ur own and the problem is solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehunter (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont have a problem tbh, not smoked any weed for years!


----------



## Geozander (Aug 3, 2009)

Gangs and knifes, guns aint a new thing, they have been with up forever, its just that now its kids and they dont care who they involve in it either. We had the casuals in the 80s they are starting making a huge comeback. We live in a violent Fucked up society where no one is safe to go about their own business, instead of going after us the growers. The authorities should be making cutting the levels of violence a priority. After all we the growers are doing the polices job for them, we are putting the foreign criminal gangs out of business to a degree, if we aint buying street weed they are gonna feel it in their pockets! Well maybe we aint putting the foreign gangs out of business but we must be affating their business.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 3, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> I dont have a problem tbh, not smoked any weed for years!


just curious to why ur on this site if u dont smoke???
do u still grow then??


----------



## reidyboi (Aug 3, 2009)

heer where im from in the UK its 160 an ounce average price lol


----------



## Hedgehunter (Aug 3, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> just curious to why ur on this site if u dont smoke???
> do u still grow then??



I grow yes,have done for years on and off.Its hard to stop something with such a good profit margin


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 3, 2009)

i see, i wouldnt kno, i cant get rid of mine, i use my smoke for medical needs so the last thing i wana do is sell. peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2009)

[youtube]xv-2XYOtgCg&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]xv-2XYOtgCg&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


these guys r top


----------



## 000 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey people whats going on?this thread was on page 4!where have all the uk growers gone?
For anyone interested in wonder woman ill be starting a journal of my 4 wonder woman that have just popped!

000


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2009)

sounds good man, i'll check it out. i don't actually have any idea on how my grow is doing now. i can only check it when i water it now  new room mate, gonna be telling him before too long, watering stealth style is killing me  imagine trimming that lot down on the sly 

is 'black squigey' just a hash made using a certain mehtod, or is black squigey a "hash strain" if you see what i mean, and dealres are just tryin to big their stuff up? i never ever smoke hash, so now i have half an ounce of "squigey" and firstly i can't guage my amounts for fuck, 4 tokes on this joint and i've had to put it down for half an hour  i forget the secondly, it's good shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

hahahah squidgy is made from any weed its just a soft hash, lovely toke mind i love squidge gold seal red seal whatever, i love grinding up a little weed rolling the hash out till its flat n sprinkling the gear in then folding it back up tastes amazing. knocks you over!! 

rolling a thin sausage to put down the Joint is the easiest way to gauge it tip top! 

aint seen any squidge up north in time....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah, i woked that out last night, and then i worked out that it was not just sausages you can make, and next thing you know i've got table of plastacine tree owls and los of paranoid doodling all around em........ 

question for anyone, how long should i be epecting to wait between flushing a burnt plant and it's next water. the soil is still very wet, yet the plant is not sowing any signs of improvement and if anything is just getting more droopy and crispy. the main cola seems very weak and has not gown at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

hahahah owls?!!?

if the waters still wet just let it be man, has your pot got enough holes in the bottom ? sounds like it needs some more drainage, its been a few days since you flushed right. let the soil dry till the top inch is dry n feed it a low dose of nutes. the leaves with rust spots will not go back to green, if there's not much green to them clip em off.

pics?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2009)

the plan has rust spots  i'll give it a look see this evening if i can find a few minutes of super secret time. and yes. owls. well i thought it was an owL
i'm not too sure any more, it's got antennae and eyes and fins! but the doodles depict it living in a tree surrounded by the explamation "OH FUCK TREE OWL!" i'm not too sure what was going on  there's also an empty bottle of red and a big note next to the hash monster saying "don't play with drugs!" and seems to go onto a part A part B why not, i'm confused by all this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

aaaaahahahaha hash doodles indeed man 

screw pics of the rust i want to see the owl fish lol


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 6, 2009)

harvested guys couldnt fucking wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

pics?????????


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 6, 2009)

cant be arsed at the mo m8, watching cash in the attick lol, i got 958 g wet.

u work it out m8, how many oz dry do u think???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

lol essential viewing..... 

bout 10-11 oz bone dry


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 6, 2009)

i estimated 7 1/2 8oz max, i had 32 wet oz, i always thaught u get 25% of wet wait?? what do u think??

i hope i get 10oz il be sorted for a long time, percy stash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

34 oz wet down to about 8 your probably about right man, i was working on about 30%. i never bother weighing wet it generally doesn't mean much.


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 6, 2009)

i weighwet cozu can calculate how many dry oz ul get, (inpatient thats all)

also if growing for percy and having like 8oz ul have to dry store ur bud for long periods, therefore ur bud must be dry to avoid mold, people say that once u have lost 75% of ur wet weight ur good to seal and store, a good way of avoiding mold if u are storing for longer periods, im not a super stoner so 8oz will last me months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah i hear that man waiting for it to dry n cure is almost as hard as waiting to chop them down lol

i heard the 75% loss thing before but sometimes its less sometimes more depends on the bud i might start weighing wet n dry for my own comparison... 

if your not burning through that quick the last ounce you smoke will be cured to perfection !!


----------



## barnseyboy (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all its gioin between 140 and 200 an oz in the midlands


----------



## dansrokin (Aug 6, 2009)

in the uk were i am its £10 for a 1/10,£20 for a 1/8,ect up to 160 for a oz can be pretty good stink but every week or so there will be none in my area for a few days


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2009)

dont ask, i really don't know, i'm a little alarmed by the whole thing. i woke up and it was all rather new to me 











....... pain in the arse to prepare and smoke as a joint, imo, but it did the trick it seems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

seriously that had me in stitches love it. my brain doesnt push things like that out when ive had a smoke maybe i should try n doodle more after a toke.

i cant quite see an owl ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 6, 2009)

been nice guys, uk growers rule, im fucked im gunna get banned, thanx for all the support and advice!! much appreciated, it all helped trust me!!!!!!!!!! over and out, bb x nl


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> seriously that had me in stitches love it. my brain doesnt push things like that out when ive had a smoke maybe i should try n doodle more after a toke.
> 
> i cant quite see an owl ?!?!?!?!?!?


owl, think that was in my head the whole time, but it has go faster grooves and lots of crapp linty balls over it 

i quite often get like that. i've a piece of paper in my notepad, A4, where i was watching soutpark, token black, and i literally biro'd TOKEN 5 thousand times from small to 8" letters to fill the page  i like to just drift off and forget life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

bigbud x northenlights said:


> been nice guys, uk growers rule, im fucked im gunna get banned, thanx for all the support and advice!! much appreciated, it all helped trust me!!!!!!!!!! over and out, bb x nl



what for???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> owl, think that was in my head the whole time, but it has go faster grooves and lots of crapp linty balls over it
> 
> i quite often get like that. i've a piece of paper in my notepad, A4, where i was watching soutpark, token black, and i literally biro'd TOKEN 5 thousand times from small to 8" letters to fill the page  i like to just drift off and forget life



hahah i generally get as far as cracking a beer open maybe playing some xbox lol you should maybe take up some form of artistry ?!?!?!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2009)

i did, and my teacher told me no, you paint what i tell you to do, i knnow the sylabus, i'm the teacher, do as i say. so i was really put off from doing serious art during the exams.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

that's some straight up teacher bullshit, you should go back to it man.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2009)

let us sing praises to the UK academic system!

on the whole, i don't draw, paint, anything, but when i do, it can quite often be with some good results, but i generally get bored of being persnickety and all that lot, and just losing control of my hand!  i'd rather be a race driver, cannnnnnnot wait till i can afford a decent rear wheel drive car for some mad powersliding (it just tends to take a wrong turn when you're playing in front wheel drive )

on a side note, after the worst morning of my life (lost my alarm clock and had work, so i basically didn't sleep after waking at 5:30) i had the flat to myself so i managed to take a good long look at what was going on in the cab, the widow is MAD, the cali hash is equally bulky, if lacking in as many shinies! the church has just started to kick in, the top cola leaves are doing what they're meant to now, and it's pakcing up, if still a little slow, and the passion, well the passion is the bane of my life. i pulled it out of the cab, and anything in the lower 2/3 of the plant, lovely and greena nd such, anything above that, curled, coppered, crispy, not healthy, which i'm a bit confused at as i thought nute burn started at the bottom and worked it's way up. could it possibly be wind burn? (it is not a bushy plant, so i had that closest to the fan as it would alow more air to pass through it and onto the ones behind)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 7, 2009)

my budgie dropped dead today...its only 7 month old wtf....hows everyone....stoned?lol


----------



## rustybud (Aug 7, 2009)

sori 2 hear .... 

chinned


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 10, 2009)

bump bitch,s


----------



## marni3d (Aug 10, 2009)

so whotz uk growing right about now? any one know of any dank pucka strains other then ak and cheese?


----------



## growwwww (Aug 11, 2009)

A young brother over here just got cautioned.

Fuck the police.


I was taken by a scum officer, hwo just wanted to fucking get a lift back to the station he was patrolling on bike.


Very pissed.


GOOD JOB POLICE


LETS PUT MORE NON-VIOLENT OFFENDEERS INTO OUR PRISONS.


LETS PUT MORE TIME ON THEM


LETS WASTE CELL TIME

AND DESK TIME

WHILST THE DRUNKEN PEOPLE BEATING THERE WIFES AND ASSAULTING PEOPLE, ALONG WITH THE THIEVES AND JUST LET TO GO LOOSE.


ARGHHH IM FURIOUS.


----------



## djmers (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all uk growers, big up, I'm from west london and the prices for weed are stupid now, around here you will £10 for 1 gram £20 for 2.2 grams and people are charging up to £230 for an oz the least you will pay is £200 and the weed ain't all that I've only seen kush a couple of times but that's it. Good dank weed is proper gold dust nowadays. LoL. 
As for growing I am currently growing 2 cheese fem clones and about 8 super skunk x blueberry cross only 2 weeks into veg and running x1 600w and x1 400w hps. Will start a diary when the boring part is over.


----------



## growwwww (Aug 11, 2009)

djmers said:


> Hi all uk growers, big up, I'm from west london and the prices for weed are stupid now, around here you will £10 for 1 gram £20 for 2.2 grams and people are charging up to £230 for an oz the least you will pay is £200 and the weed ain't all that I've only seen kush a couple of times but that's it. Good dank weed is proper gold dust nowadays. LoL.
> As for growing I am currently growing 2 cheese fem clones and about 8 super skunk x blueberry cross only 2 weeks into veg and running x1 600w and x1 400w hps. Will start a diary when the boring part is over.


shit that is stupid prices im in london aswell and i dont get that, shit u need to grow that is mad. Anyway no more weed for me for a while.


----------



## BlueCHEESE!! (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all uk growers, i just got a couple grows behind me now nothing major but seem to have got everything sorted n know where i stand, this time round is the one where ill have constant smoke n never need to buy from anyone else again (harvest every 2 weeks from xmas onwards) cant wait lol. 
First grow was the ak47 and the second was k2 (lovely stuff) but this time ill mix it up a bit gonna be doing the famous uk cheese, blue cheese and k2 again as it was top grade also ill be using the 10 pot wilma system aswell as some pots with coco to maximise harvests. my nutes will be canna coco a n b, canna boost accelerator and canna pk 13/14 should do the job. any input on the wilma system from anyone would be much appreciated.

when it comes to buying oz's of green the price reflects on quality and if it was damp defo id be haggling the price down or simply not buy it, but as far as prices go 150/200


----------



## djmers (Aug 11, 2009)

growwwww said:


> shit that is stupid prices im in london aswell and i dont get that, shit u need to grow that is mad. Anyway no more weed for me for a while.


Trust me that's why I am growing I'm sick of paying stupid prices for weed that has no taste and no smell. People are paying top prices for proper grown weed eg. Cheese , ak , kush etc etc .... Perfect time to break into scene and make some money. Wink wink.


----------



## growwwww (Aug 11, 2009)

djmers said:


> Trust me that's why I am growing I'm sick of paying stupid prices for weed that has no taste and no smell. People are paying top prices for proper grown weed eg. Cheese , ak , kush etc etc .... Perfect time to break into scene and make some money. Wink wink.


Careful Brother.


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

hi im n.london , im paying 180-200 oz, but bhopefully not in a couple of months.....indian summer please?


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah that blue cheese is banging i just ordered 10 of those big buddha blue cheeses of the attitude and got a indica green house mix and have already got another 5 greenhouse white widows guna start this week sometime as have just finished my last grow


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoor growers, how are your plants progressing... im sure im about to lose three 5 footers, to the dreaded cancerous testacles..


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 11, 2009)

hello mate got sum ak47 autoflowers outside not doin to bad all about 2weeks in to flowerin n lookin good apart from the f--kin slugs lol shall i pull the leaves off that the slugs have ad or just leave them


----------



## growwwww (Aug 11, 2009)

180-200 an ounce!!! what the fuck 
i can get some good grade 160 an ounce in london standard no?


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

im actually just outside london, them 10-15 miles can add quite a bit (nearly in the sticks) 
not so many contacts around here...


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone buddin up at this stage lads and lassies? Im a paddy grower, no joy on this side of the pond...yet.


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 11, 2009)

backdoorgrower said:


> outdoor growers, how are your plants progressing... im sure im about to lose three 5 footers, to the dreaded cancerous testacles..


That is a fukin horrible thing to hear mate, at least you will have a bucket of seeds for next year lol


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 11, 2009)

no fraid not here either, just about preflowering..alas 3, 5 footers looking like showing the wrong way,, but ill wait a few days 2 b sure 2b sure. if not they aint wasted...lol.


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 11, 2009)

backdoorgrower said:


> no fraid not here either, just about preflowering..alas 3, 5 footers looking like showing the wrong way,, but ill wait a few days 2 b sure 2b sure. if not they aint wasted...lol.



Ah shure a few more days and id say were rock an roll. 

Iv a 6 foot skunk topped and a 2 1/2 footer power flower rarein to go.

Anyways good luck wit the grows lads, an ill pop around to see how things are goin.


SHWING


----------



## marni3d (Aug 11, 2009)

growwwww said:


> shit that is stupid prices im in london aswell and i dont get that, shit u need to grow that is mad. Anyway no more weed for me for a while.


howcomez? did u smoke all ur bud, now ur waiting for ur next harvest?


----------



## BlueCHEESE!! (Aug 11, 2009)

heres a pic of my k2 chopped 2 already just waiting few more days for this one and here are my four blue cheese


----------



## BlueCHEESE!! (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats a nice 600 watt hps with a bit of diy to reduce the heat lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2009)

all 4 of mine arer buddin  in their 4th week and 3 are looking ace. my dutch passion passion #1 has jsut stopped though. it appeared to be having some massive burn issues so i flushed it, and apparently failed in my attempt. the soil has been "soaking" for a week, and it just ent going anywhere. the others are good though.

i've been coming across annoying deals now. it all looks and smells fanasic, pact buds, ver frosty, all the colours, but it just doesn't get you that high 

i can get an OZ of whatever for 160, but as said, poeple are charging around £200 for anything niceish, and geting a strain, well that's just not going to happen


----------



## rasclot (Aug 12, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> all 4 of mine arer buddin  in their 4th week and 3 are looking ace. my dutch passion passion #1 has jsut stopped though. it appeared to be having some massive burn issues so i flushed it, and apparently failed in my attempt. the soil has been "soaking" for a week, and it just ent going anywhere. the others are good though.
> 
> i've been coming across annoying deals now. it all looks and smells fanasic, pact buds, ver frosty, all the colours, but it just doesn't get you that high
> 
> i can get an OZ of whatever for 160, but as said, poeple are charging around £200 for anything niceish, and geting a strain, well that's just not going to happen


 down where i live if u want amsterdam quality weed ur lookin at £280 for oz the lads down here are sellin 1.4-1.5 for £20 they reckon their payin £8000 for kg it is top notch gear tho theyve been gettin super silver haze , chocolate chunk , amnesia haze , macca haze , blueberry haze its all been nice jst too pricey


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 12, 2009)

hello people has anyone used ROX flower inhancer it mena take a week off flowerin and increes yeild but dont wana pay £70 a litter if its not true lol


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

rasclot said:


> down where i live if u want amsterdam quality weed ur lookin at £280 for oz the lads down here are sellin 1.4-1.5 for £20 they reckon their payin £8000 for kg it is top notch gear tho theyve been gettin super silver haze , chocolate chunk , amnesia haze , macca haze , blueberry haze its all been nice jst too pricey


too right man, like anything else, you gotta pay for quality, but hopefully next month or two us growers can force prices down lol, less demand more supply.


----------



## rustybud (Aug 12, 2009)

123petey999 said:


> hello people has anyone used ROX flower inhancer it mena take a week off flowerin and increes yeild but dont wana pay £70 a litter if its not true lol


na sori mate havnt used the stuff bt if i was you b4 i buy it do reseach on it or hopefully get 2 talk 2 sum1 hu has used it cuz alot of the nutes that say that they are super nutes that will double ur yeild n like dat. bt yet it contains the same incredents as cheaper nutes for an example was lukin at 1tl bottle of flowerin nutes said it was top class stuff and was sellin it for like 15 odd quid bt yet i noticed ther was nuffin more than molasses ( prop spelt wrong) in it which i cud of gt in asda 4 like 2 3 quid ...


----------



## BlueCHEESE!! (Aug 12, 2009)

here's a better pic of my blue cheese. keep toking everybody


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 12, 2009)

rasclot said:


> down where i live if u want amsterdam quality weed ur lookin at £280 for oz the lads down here are sellin 1.4-1.5 for £20 they reckon their payin £8000 for kg it is top notch gear tho theyve been gettin super silver haze , chocolate chunk , amnesia haze , macca haze , blueberry haze its all been nice jst too pricey



Over here its even worse lads, 280-300 for a mistrey ounce of weed. One of the reasions im growing, ill have a few oz of my own shit and i dont owe me bolliix out to some little pirck


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 12, 2009)

ok mate thanks


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 12, 2009)

helo people has anyone used the royal queen royal automatic seeds they say u can get 400g per squar meter jst wonderd if this was true as thay only take 2months from sprouting thanks


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 12, 2009)

helo people has anyone used the royal queen royal automatic seeds they say u can get 400g per squar meter jst wonderd if this was true as thay only take 2months from sprouting thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2009)

1.8g of shite for £20....

i know plennnnty of nice people that smoke. how come then all the dealers are the scummiest, un-wantable, cocks, that are the dealers? 

i also don't understand their game plan. as the moment i get passed over something like this, well it's quite simple. i will not ever phone that person again o even consider using them. so what are they acheiving, cutting off their cusotme ase, well they live in these shit holes for a reason, they ent to bright!!! dumb ass chav twats! arrrrrr


----------



## sophanox (Aug 12, 2009)

yo fellas,

anyone gotten hold of any floralicious plus or liquid koolbloom in the uk?

all i can find is american sites that cost a fortune to ship!

cheers!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2009)

no idea man.

what about the weather today eh  went up onto the roof, gives me a great view over a lot of the city and such, and had me a nice smoke, just when it was time to come down, well seems those slate tiles get a teeeeeeeeeny bit toasty. got bad burns on both palms and all fingers and thumbs  my feet are like leather so they were fine


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 13, 2009)

lucky where you are, not so sunny down nr london,, but i live in hope..lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2009)

church, california hash, white widow, all in 4th week of flowering. i found out today that the red line on my measuring spoon, well that's half of the spoons capacity, so i've been giving my plants half strength nutes the whole time. i'm not sure if i should be upping it to the full amount if they are like this now.

what do you think? there have been some issues that i related to nute burn, but now i'm a little baffled,


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 13, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> 1.8g of shite for £20....
> 
> i know plennnnty of nice people that smoke. how come then all the dealers are the scummiest, un-wantable, cocks, that are the dealers?
> 
> i also don't understand their game plan. as the moment i get passed over something like this, well it's quite simple. i will not ever phone that person again o even consider using them. so what are they acheiving, cutting off their cusotme ase, well they live in these shit holes for a reason, they ent to bright!!! dumb ass chav twats! arrrrrr



I coudnt have said it better myself mate, it seriously grinds my gears big time

I can not wait for the end of year harvest, some of my own homegrown that i know it not fucked with in anyway.

Has onyone incounterd shit that is weighed down to the bollix? Like i got a few nugs off a mate the other week and they felt kinda heavy, anyway i whacked it on the scales and it weighed like 2.3 grams?!?! It was burning all weird aswell.

I can not stand the way little cunts can fuck around with it just to make a few quid extra! Are they not makin anough cash already!?! penny pinchin fuckers!!!


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 13, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> church, california hash, white widow, all in 4th week of flowering. i found out today that the red line on my measuring spoon, well that's half of the spoons capacity, so i've been giving my plants half strength nutes the whole time. i'm not sure if i should be upping it to the full amount if they are like this now.
> 
> what do you think? there have been some issues that i related to nute burn, but now i'm a little baffled,



Crackin lookin cola on that bad girl. As for the nutes, step it up another little tad and see how that goes. They look great by the way. Frosty! lol


----------



## siddy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi I'm new to the forum. I pay about £160 an oz for my weed. Quality is OK.

I have been growing indoors with a small 250w lamp and have sort of given up on the indoor thing. Only get about 1 1/2 oz from 4 months work. In May I placed 5 plants outside and they have grown really well. They are indoor strains tho! Should they be flowering yet? Is there anything I can do to accelerate the flowering process?

I was told by a mate that they may not flower at all due to the strain. Sorry to ask so many questions on my first visit but I am not sure which way to go

Siddy


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 13, 2009)

siddy said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. I pay about £160 an oz for my weed. Quality is OK.
> 
> I have been growing indoors with a small 250w lamp and have sort of given up on the indoor thing. Only get about 1 1/2 oz from 4 months work. In May I placed 5 plants outside and they have grown really well. They are indoor strains tho! Should they be flowering yet? Is there anything I can do to accelerate the flowering process?
> 
> ...



They flower regardless, you can grow all indoor strains outdoors depending on climet. Wat ya growin?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2009)

Richie LxP said:


> Crackin lookin cola on that bad girl. As for the nutes, step it up another little tad and see how that goes. They look great by the way. Frosty! lol


well i can safely say, f*** bio bizz's suggested ammounts!  nute burn across every plant, wheyy

back to how i was doing it me thinks


----------



## Hedgehunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Richie LxP said:


> I coudnt have said it better myself mate, it seriously grinds my gears big time
> 
> I can not wait for the end of year harvest, some of my own homegrown that i know it not fucked with in anyway.
> 
> ...



Not all dealers work like this, i think you both have been a little unlucky.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> Not all dealers work like this, i think you both have been a little unlucky.


i know. i know. but i kid you not, evry single one to date has taken the piss. just bought an "8th" for 20. it wa great, but just made 2 reef;s and was damp as anything, this was from my trustable dealer....

unless its a friend of a friend, or a friend who turns out to deal, seems i get crap.

in the past, ive neve sold 10/20;s less than 1.5/2.8. i wouldn;t want less than that for a deal of mids, so i wont sell less than that. it just makes sense, out yourself in the customers shoes kinda thing. unless you;re just dealig for profit, in which case fuck it, i cantt easily respect you.

and bump was what ii was here for. bump 

and that was written drunk and stoned on my dinovo mini. it kicks ass but arr, talk about a pain to get into paragraphs with


----------



## Hedgehunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Profit is very important ! but your right the price has gone a little mad over the last 18 months, 3 years ago i was selliing an oz for £120 and it was making 160 'on the street' or more if deals were a little short, now im selling at £160 and its often being sold at £10 a gram ! (£280) if i wanted to mess about with deals i could be making over £200 clear profit after growing costs....but im far to lazy.


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 17, 2009)

siddy said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. I pay about £160 an oz for my weed. Quality is OK.
> 
> I have been growing indoors with a small 250w lamp and have sort of given up on the indoor thing. Only get about 1 1/2 oz from 4 months work. In May I placed 5 plants outside and they have grown really well. They are indoor strains tho! Should they be flowering yet? Is there anything I can do to accelerate the flowering process?
> 
> ...


 Off the top of head we still have about 13.5 hours of light a day down here in south eastern england, you still have 3-4 weeks yet before we get to 12/12 i think.


----------



## 200ATR1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys and girls, Another UK toker and 1st time grower here 
If i get gear off my long time friend then its £40 for 7g, £70 14g, £135 28g and its always decent bud as he wont buy shit as he only sells to smoke for free! 
Mine should be ready in a couple of weeks not sure what it is but found the seed in a bag of shit grit weed at christmas (not off main dealer) and planted it in some miriclegrow and to my surprise it actually grew and turned out to be female! when it got bigger i decided to buy a small grow tent and some allmix and a couple of 125w cfl's then i got a 250w cfl to add to it then i needed an extractor fan then a carbon filter etc etc... It keeps getting more expensive LOL! Oh well my baby is looking sweet and cant wait to sample her. I would post a pic but i'm at work at the moment... I've also taken some cuttings that have gone wild outside due to the heat and rain we've been getting  They will be ready to chuck in the growtent for flowering as soon as my 1st baby is done  Anyway back to work!
Peace


----------



## mowgly (Aug 18, 2009)

im in the west midlands and for the first time i got some good weed for cheap but have to say its a one off a tenner for 3g off b-52 not bad huh ?
pretty good crazy smell and taste 
usally get it for 20 and u never really know what it is so happy happy
i find it harder to find here than london where i use to live it was like pizza delivery back there less than 30 minutes and 24/7
here sometime i struggled to find something decent at a decent price
but hey thats why people start growing innit


----------



## marni3d (Aug 18, 2009)

mowgly said:


> im in the west midlands and for the first time i got some good weed for cheap but have to say its a one off a tenner for 3g off b-52 not bad huh ?
> pretty good crazy smell and taste
> usally get it for 20 and u never really know what it is so happy happy
> i find it harder to find here than london where i use to live it was like pizza delivery back there less than 30 minutes and 24/7
> ...


 
Its who u know! i know loads of dealers, some gud some not so gud, i dont need to buy from them any more as i grow my own


----------



## mowgly (Aug 18, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> church, california hash, white widow, all in 4th week of flowering. i found out today that the red line on my measuring spoon, well that's half of the spoons capacity, so i've been giving my plants half strength nutes the whole time. i'm not sure if i should be upping it to the full amount if they are like this now.
> 
> what do you think? there have been some issues that i related to nute burn, but now i'm a little baffled,


nice mate well done look fantastic
how much dry did u get under ?25?400?
im new to the site i dont know i to go and check directly on people thread
thanks keep the good work


----------



## R4K2B0 (Aug 18, 2009)

Im in the south east, jus got an oz of some thai stuff for £80... looks like shit but works well in my volcano


----------



## Gioj3 (Aug 18, 2009)

i get weed an 8th for £20 an the quality tends to be good. i know this is totl newbish but whats a fan leaf?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2009)

mowgly said:


> nice mate well done look fantastic
> how much dry did u get under ?25?400?
> im new to the site i dont know i to go and check directly on people thread
> thanks keep the good work



cheers man, not quite sure whether that question is refering to a light, or the yield.

either way, there are 4 of them, one in a veryvery non-growth state (think i'm just gonna chop it and get it in the bin, it's just a nuissance), all under a 400w hps, and they're in their 6th week flowering now. i'll be putting the california hash plant into it's flush cycle within 4-5 days, and realllllllly need to get to the shop and pick up a magnifying glass.

it all works really well, the other 2 are slowly getting there, so once i pull the hash plant in, i'll have quality free smoke and won't get all fidgety and chop the others early out of imaptience


----------



## Gioj3 (Aug 23, 2009)

do police need a warrant to seach british houses?


----------



## Nocturn3 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gioj3 said:


> do police need a warrant to seach british houses?


It depends. Usually they do, but they have a few other ways in which they can enter. If you willingly open the door to them, and they say they can smell cannabis, this is enough to force entry there and then. Also, if you are arrested for any crime, they can go through your house looking for any evidence related to it.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2009)

what happens though if you live in an appartment, and the police ring your bizzer, you go down the comunal stairs, open the main door, and talk to them then. should they say they smell weed, what cna they do? could be any of 5 flats  ?


----------



## marni3d (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone used HALO before? if so did u notice any change? gonna go get some tomoz!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 23, 2009)

Gioj3 said:


> do police need a warrant to seach british houses?


They have the right to enter if they think a crime is taken place.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 23, 2009)

Nocturn3 said:


> It depends. Usually they do, but they have a few other ways in which they can enter. If you willingly open the door to them, and they say they can smell cannabis, this is enough to force entry there and then. Also, if you are arrested for any crime, they can go through your house looking for any evidence related to it.


pretty much true.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 23, 2009)

marni3d said:


> Has anyone used HALO before? if so did u notice any change? gonna go get some tomoz!


I done a thread on it a while back, never got one reply. reads well though.


----------



## marni3d (Aug 23, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> I done a thread on it a while back, never got one reply. reads well though.


have you used it before?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 23, 2009)

marni3d said:


> have you used it before?


No but i like you will be buying it soon.


----------



## marni3d (Aug 23, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> No but i like you will be buying it soon.


yup, tomoz first thing, i bet its aload of hype like canna boost!

i will report my results


----------



## nuera59 (Aug 23, 2009)

hello from LDN, smoke weed everyday.


----------



## icemanv2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello from liverpool,
Doing 2 aurora indica (FEM) under 200W of CFLS.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2009)

well looks like there is a lot of very very nice outdoor coming into work in a week or so for £120 an oz


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2009)

wen should my outdoor plants show there sex im thinkin its like begining of sept can n e 1 tell me ras


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 24, 2009)

When the uk guys do outdoor grows do you not get mould from the rain when your well into flower ? ive never tried it but might next year but it was just a thought on the bad cold weather we get.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8218688.stm

bastards!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

half bastards tip top 

BZP is fucking wank, all the dealers have been passing these legal highs off as E's i haven't seen a real deal mdma filled E in close on a year n a half benzo's just make you feel weird n very little euphoria if any. i can buy a hundred of them for 80 -90 bar but you can buy the stuff by the gram online for about 15. 

last real E's i saw for sale were going for 8 squid a pop n fuck that for a giggle too. 

GBL is a total different barrel of stoats tho hahah


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 25, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8218688.stm
> 
> bastards!



The same thing kinda happned over here with the magic mushrooms, you used to be able to buy them in the head shops in town but they were benned over night because some dumbass decides to bail himself off an apartment block. Then everyone is like " oh the magic mushrooms are a danger to society" and what not. It wont stop me goin out pickin like a wild thing in the coming months! No matter how much they try to take these things away from the public they will always be there, will they ever cop on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

[youtube]gwDRBm-qbQI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]gwDRBm-qbQI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]



Try preaching that to europe against drugs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

lol asking the french to stop smoking is like telling mandela to stop being black


----------



## teddyb (Aug 25, 2009)

hello ppl
am a newbie and want a ballastless lighting system? I have got hold of a sunmaster 600w power pack and a 600w son-t lamp and reflector,but the light has no cable wired up and the power pack just has the 13amp uk plug and on another cable there is a pc/kettle plug?i am totally in the dark......pleasehelp one baby not sexed and need to be quick cheers


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 25, 2009)

teddyb said:


> hello ppl
> am a newbie and want a ballastless lighting system? I have got hold of a sunmaster 600w power pack and a 600w son-t lamp and reflector,but the light has no cable wired up and the power pack just has the 13amp uk plug and on another cable there is a pc/kettle plug?i am totally in the dark......pleasehelp one baby not sexed and need to be quick cheers


sounds like you are pissing into the wind, are they new ?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> half bastards tip top
> 
> BZP is fucking wank, all the dealers have been passing these legal highs off as E's i haven't seen a real deal mdma filled E in close on a year n a half benzo's just make you feel weird n very little euphoria if any. i can buy a hundred of them for 80 -90 bar but you can buy the stuff by the gram online for about 15.
> 
> ...


The legal high shit was always going to happen, uk at its best, something happens to someone (BAN IT) funny how they dont ban drink, and there's a fight, a slashing, and murder, rape, road traffic death almost evry night with the misuse of it, but thats ok, cos its taxable.


----------



## icemanv2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Alls a ban does is increase the price.....


----------



## mowgly (Aug 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol asking the french to stop smoking is like telling mandela to stop being black


LOLLOL true mate


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> The legal high shit was always going to happen, uk at its best, something happens to someone (BAN IT) funny how they dont ban drink, and there's a fight, a slashing, and murder, rape, road traffic death almost evry night with the misuse of it, but thats ok, cos its taxable.


i'm not for defending legal E's etc, but the spice etc, pah

""I'm delighted. I think the Home Office is moving in the right direction. "We need to tell people that GBL plus alcohol can equal death."

so how does educating the public on the dangers, suddenly mean that banning is the best method for doing this?

the list of items, that can turn deadly, when mixed with alcohol, well it's pretty long!

until cigarettes and alcohol is lopoked at and restriced and banned blah in the same way that weed is, or vice verca, then i'll never be able to take the govt seriously.


----------



## marni3d (Aug 25, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i'm not for defending legal E's etc, but the spice etc, pah
> 
> ""I'm delighted. I think the Home Office is moving in the right direction. "We need to tell people that GBL plus alcohol can equal death."
> 
> ...


 
Well said!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

ok peeps probably a tough question for most here. 

how much is a Kilo of top grade name brand gear going for ? 

id worked out roughly in my head about 5-6 grand 

anyone have any input???


----------



## dannyscottish (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok peeps probably a tough question for most here.
> 
> how much is a Kilo of top grade name brand gear going for ?
> 
> ...



all depends on how tight the seller is lol most ppl my way are greedy, id say i could get ok stuff for about 2-3grand


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

but how bout top draw? white widow or ak47


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> but how bout top draw? white widow or ak47



2 grand a bar, 6-7 for a key over here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

fuck 2 bag o sand a 9 bar ?!?!!? ouch we don't pay much over £1200 even when its scarce...

you talkin euros right? not that theres much difference at the min


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck 2 bag o sand a 9 bar ?!?!!? ouch we don't pay much over £1200 even when its scarce...
> 
> you talkin euros right? not that theres much difference at the min



Yea, its sick man. Yea the sandy shit was going around here for a while but i havnt seen it in a while, 1200 a bar tho? Thats sweet as fuck ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

aye the glass sprayed stuff did the round all over the country for a while but i aint seen it for a good while either touch my wood.

to be honest i dont know anywhere i could even buy a 9 of top end gear or a kilo for that matter other than folks i know hence asking bout the price. its tempting to just say a completely mental price n see wholl take it i think 6 or 7 large is about the mark i think start at 7 n take probably 6500 or 6


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2009)

i've generally been offered coffee shop 9'bars at around £900 to £1200 if they're a bit pikey. so depending on howwww pikey they are (the amount of dealers who'll flat refuse to do you a mass purchase discount is bizzarre, do they not know how business works) guess around 6K, but i ent spoken to those people in years (i have my big time dealers, and i have my small time dealers, the bg timers will get me exactly what i'm after, but will screw me around and have me sitting out in my car for an hour and half "20 mins man, i'll be right there" (ever heard that before? ) wheras my smaller dealers, i just drive to their house and buzz till they give in


----------



## growwwww (Aug 26, 2009)

marni3d said:


> howcomez? did u smoke all ur bud, now ur waiting for ur next harvest?


Nah i just got arrested and stuff. Ive smoked here and there to be honest, i will admit i love it. And they arent testing me so im fine. But im keeping my eyes peeled and always making sure that if they do arrange a test date i know when it is and well in advance.

Peace


----------



## growwwww (Aug 26, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> hello from LDN, smoke weed everyday.


Yay for londoners!


----------



## rawkus (Aug 26, 2009)

UK trichs! http://txbone.blogspot.com/ seems to be magnified buds.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 26, 2009)

rawkus said:


> UK trichs! http://txbone.blogspot.com/ seems to be magnified buds.


welcome to the site dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i've generally been offered coffee shop 9'bars at around £900 to £1200 if they're a bit pikey. so depending on howwww pikey they are (the amount of dealers who'll flat refuse to do you a mass purchase discount is bizzarre, do they not know how business works) guess around 6K, but i ent spoken to those people in years (i have my big time dealers, and i have my small time dealers, the bg timers will get me exactly what i'm after, but will screw me around and have me sitting out in my car for an hour and half "20 mins man, i'll be right there" (ever heard that before? ) wheras my smaller dealers, i just drive to their house and buzz till they give in


sadly gone are the days of bulk discount for most people. i do still know people that will but not on great quality stuff cos they know they can make more on it. dont trust pikeys one bit 

what key opens any door????

a pikey


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Pikeys are just seagulls with wings.


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Pikeys are just seagulls with wings.


----------



## dannyscottish (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck 2 bag o sand a 9 bar ?!?!!? ouch we don't pay much over £1200 even when its scarce...
> 
> you talkin euros right? not that theres much difference at the min



Like a say most ppl in scotland are tight and all for the money , sell it damp or its just shit! 

So the price varies £900-£1200 for a bar o decent stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

its about on the money to be honest im not that far from bonny scotland


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

dannyscottish said:


> Like a say most ppl in scotland are tight and all for the money , sell it damp or its just shit!
> 
> So the price varies £900-£1200 for a bar o decent stuff


How very dare you sir. that just aint true.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

careful danny robin sounds like he could be a bit of a weegie


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> careful danny robin sounds like he could be a bit of a weegie


spot on dude, In 10 years of growing ive never went over £120 a ticket, always goes out dry and the same people that get in all those years gave me the name the Wizard, they call me, i dont call them, good growers and bad growers must be kept well apart.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Dec 2008 sweet tooth from Barneys, lights on.







Down below lights off.







Never had camera to post March batch or July, but it was more of the same,

Will try and post pics soon of double batch both due Nov, sweet tooth, Blue cheese, Lsd,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> spot on dude, In 10 years of growing ive never went over £120 a ticket, always goes out dry and the same people that get in all those years gave me the name the Wizard, they call me, i dont call them, good growers and bad growers must be kept well apart.



thats some going man good quality weed and good old fair prices, i haven't heard anyone selling weed at pre drought prices. fair play to ya robin + rep when i can


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

very plants 















cali hash, widow, church respectively.

cali hash is almost there i believe


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> very plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uber-dank.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats some going man good quality weed and good old fair prices, i haven't heard anyone selling weed at pre drought prices. fair play to ya robin + rep when i can


Cheers man, why ripp off very close friends, ive been with them from day one, and they have been with me, loyalty is a 2 way street.
When the buds are good to go some take time off work and dont make many plans, lol, all i do is give a little love.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

They look good ttt, no offence id have taken off the low down shit, but yipp looks nice bud, happy days.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> They look good ttt, no offence id have taken off the low down shit, but yipp looks nice bud, happy days.


yeah man. lots of stuff i'd have liked to do. but for now i am trying to just finnish off my first grow with minimal issues. there's no chance for that low growing stuff, it's too crowded in the cab, but this grow, i didn't want to start pulling branches and such and risk a herm, somehting i don't think i'm quite wanting to deal with. just get one under the belt and swim in some self-confidence.

just looking at seeds now for the enxt go, i'll be doing more with the girls next time around, lollipop, 4 cola topping. i'll also look into using molasses and such next time around. i'm just keeping it as simple as possible for now.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 27, 2009)

hi all uk growers gd 2 be with ya, maybe one of ya can take a look at my journal and put ya 2 pennies in, having droopy probs at mo!! wud be appreciated shit loads


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> yeah man. lots of stuff i'd have liked to do. but for now i am trying to just finnish off my first grow with minimal issues. there's no chance for that low growing stuff, it's too crowded in the cab, but this grow, i didn't want to start pulling branches and such and risk a herm, somehting i don't think i'm quite wanting to deal with. just get one under the belt and swim in some self-confidence.
> 
> just looking at seeds now for the enxt go, i'll be doing more with the girls next time around, lollipop, 4 cola topping. i'll also look into using molasses and such next time around. i'm just keeping it as simple as possible for now.


Post what your thinking of going for ok dude, have a shop around for good prices on beans and watch how many your getting, sometimes your paying for 5, not 10.
Here is a nice one for you to consider.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




Spoetnik #1 Female Seeds










[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Spoetnik #1 is a versatile plant with excellent resistance to a wide variety of horticultural problems. She has compact rock hard buds, and offers an unusually cerebral stone for a pure Indica ? an uplifting, meditative awareness. 

By harvest, the plants look oily, thanks to their heavy coating of glands. Her colas form into rockets: long and cylindrical. 

She tastes like dark Corinthian grapes mixed with a mineral, astringent touch on the exhale. The effects of this pure Indica strain are surprisingly uplifting, with no physical crash at the end. The high is felt mostly on the top of the head and in the face. 
[SIZE=-1] *Flowering time*: 55-60 days (Outdoors mid Oct.)
*Yield*: 500g per m2 (600g per plant outdoors)
*Buzz*: Cerebral, clear 
*Smell/ taste*: Dark grapes/ earthy metallic 
*Type*: Indica [/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> hi all uk growers gd 2 be with ya, maybe one of ya can take a look at my journal and put ya 2 pennies in, having droopy probs at mo!! wud be appreciated shit loads


Drop a link and a look i will have dude.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

well i've already got 1 WW seed, the first of which is going very well, so i'll replant one of those. then i need 1 indica, and one sativa (gonna cut it from a 4 plant cab to a 3 plant and just aim at maximising yeild)

so yeah, i'm basically after a nice indica and a nice sativa  i've a list of 12 strains i'd like, but i can't narrow that down, they range from nice OG kush, silver haze, lemon, cheese, trainwreck, ak47, jack herer, kali mist etc etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Cheers man, why ripp off very close friends, ive been with them from day one, and they have been with me, loyalty is a 2 way street.
> When the buds are good to go some take time off work and dont make many plans, lol, all i do is give a little love.



good work man i employ the same principles i dont consider sorting mates out even commercial really...

hahah time off work is dedicated shtoning haha i have mates that do that just book a few days buy a nice Ozzy of some funk n play xbox for 3 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

props tip top nice lookin girls you got there! epic pics lol


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Ill post some pics of my Barneys LSD and sweet tooth when things start to hot up a little ansd the blue cheese aswell so they dont feel left out of the snap, only on week 4 and 3 of veg so nothing worth seeing at the moment bar green leaves.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

*Barneys Farm LSD Feminized*





*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica *Flowering :* Photoperiod *Genetics :* *Flowering Time :* Short, Medium *Outdoor Harvest :* *Height :* Medium *THC Level : * *Characteristics :* 
An old Skunk variety crossed with Mazar. - Called LSD by the Farm crew because of its powerful trippy effect. Developed from ancient genetics long established in the Farm seed bank. Crossing Skunk #1 with a potent Mazar we have created a very powerful Indica strain. L.S.D. is a hardy, disease resistant plant that responds well in all grow conditions. With just a little care and attention, the L.S.D. strain will give the grower high yielding award winning powerful results. The flavor is intense earthy chestnut with a sweet musky smell. The LSD produces a euphoric, almost psychedelic experience. It&#8217;s a super-trippy and very powerful stone, a Barney&#8217;s Farm special.
5 and 10 feminized cannabis seeds, Yield: Optimum indoor. 600 gr/m2
Indoor Height: 50 - 60 cm
Indoor flowering time: 60 to 65 days.

£65-00 for 10 fem at the tude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my new bean choices this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

un-dried un-cured smokefest! wheeeeey!? :S


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

you flushed?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

nope 

i have a draw full of wet bud things  and as expected EPIC FAIL! think they'll need to dry a bit more before they can be smoked. roor arrices tomorrow, and man it is tempting, every £20 more you spend you can get something so much more awesome, self control man! also bought a 60-`00 microscope thingy


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Just watch the duty fruity, it pen and inks big time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

hahah you know it ttt i wouldnt call it a fail you still have some awesome lookin bud coming and something to wet your appetite in the meantime, well youve got to test your new fancy glass on something


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Just watch the duty fruity, it pen and inks big time.


cant lift much more than the cheese n psychosis that stuff is overpowering. im thinking about upgrading my carb filter 

you got any pics of your fruity robin?? is it really that big a producer, im all questions sorry... im guessing here but with great yield comes poorer potency?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry man no pics i grew it a few years ago and got major parra with the smell, i was jumping about my house like a ninja when my door bell rang, its a kick ass smoke, some friends were saying it was jail bait taking it around with them, yeh try fecking growing it, the night i done the harvest i smoked a small bit then hit a major parra trip that the world and his dog could smell it, i would only grow it again if i could rent a light house so nobody could smell it, its gangster shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

ahahahahaha Keep it gansta yall keep it gansta.. 

sounds like my kinda funk. does the yield live up to its claim? 

you sound like my kind of grower man, you cant take the dope we grow on a bus without it being airtight sealed, ive started using glass jars plastic bags just don't cut it.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

*Barney's Phatt Fruity - 100% Feminised

* 
Excellent blend of fine genetics. The origins of the parents stem from Afghanistan, North India and Mexico. Suitable for indoor and outdoor cultivation. with a good resistance to mold, Phatt Fruity has a distinctly earthy taste aqnd a pure couch locking stone effect.

*Seed and Pant Information: *
Type: Mainly Indica
Genetics: Afghani, North Indian, Mexican
Yield: Optimum indoor: 500gr/m2
Indoor height: 60 - 70 cm
Indoor flowering time: 60 - 70 days
Outdoor harvest time: Early October
THC: 12% CBD: 1.3%

5 seeds per packet 

*Read/Add Comments* *  
Price: £27.50 / $46.75  * 

From London seed centre N11


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahahahaha Keep it gansta yall keep it gansta..
> 
> sounds like my kinda funk. does the yield live up to its claim?
> 
> you sound like my kind of grower man, you cant take the dope we grow on a bus without it being airtight sealed, ive started using glass jars plastic bags just don't cut it.


Ive grew Barneys stuff for years, ive always had very good results, they all really finish well, last 3 weeks its bang every time.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Look at the cups some have won, when they win 2 and 3 times its time to purchase said products.

http://www.londonseedcentre.co.uk/acatalog/barneys_farm_feminised.html


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

*Barney's Sweet Tooth - 100% Feminised

*




*Barney's Sweet Tooth - 100% Feminised

* 
*Multiple Cannabis Cup Winner*
Famous for its incredibly high THC content and big yield. Sweet Tooth is the result of a rigorous selection program. The plant grows medium tall with strong side branches that need room to grow. Buds develop in large potent colas - sticky with resin. Mould resistant and easy to grow. Its effect is powerful, relaxing and cerebral.

*Seed and Plant Information*
Tupe: Mainly Indica
Genetics: Afghani, Nepalese, Hawaiian
Yield: Optimum indoor: 450gr/m2
Indoor height: 65 - 75 cm
Indoor flowering time: 65 - 75 days
Outdoor harvest time: Early October
THC: 22% CBD: 1.1%

5 seeds per packet 

*Read/Add Comments* *  
Price: £42.50 / $72.25  * 

_*NEVER LETS YOU DOWN !!!*_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

the heavy duty fruity ive ordered is TH seeds ?!?! but ive just watched Mammath do a violator Kush from barneys and it was outstanding!


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody used this kit ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

well it's decided, partly due to money and partly due to the attitude pick n mix being bigger than before, i'll be picking up a barny's farm sweet tooth and a euphoria  can't quite jsutify £60 on a pack of seeds per strain right now, and they sound good


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2009)

well being a first time grower this is a first experience and definately a great one, was thinking earlier, oh i'm a bit high and i have a great parking space and i don't want to have to take £20 out of the bank to go buy some weed, and this is the first time i've ever been able to say HA! and just pull open my draw  it tastes odd, looks like poooooo, but this will tide me over for a week until the cali hash comes tumbling down


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> well being a first time grower this is a first experience and definately a great one, was thinking earlier, oh i'm a bit high and i have a great parking space and i don't want to have to take £20 out of the bank to go buy some weed, and this is the first time i've ever been able to say HA! and just pull open my draw  it tastes odd, looks like poooooo, but this will tide me over for a week until the cali hash comes tumbling down


good man tip top. i remember smokin my first homegrown bud BIG rep+


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 27, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> well it's decided, partly due to money and partly due to the attitude pick n mix being bigger than before, i'll be picking up a barny's farm sweet tooth and a euphoria  can't quite jsutify £60 on a pack of seeds per strain right now, and they sound good


And a fine choice you have made, ive grew sweet/t 4 times and have it in again now, shes a horny muther, last 3 weeks watch her go, she wants you. ave it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Anybody used this kit ?


theres a load of products that do the same thing i just bought humboldt county purple maxx and gravity, n as far as i can tell they do the same thing. advanced nutes talk their products up quite a bit but havin said that ive had crackin results with big bud hammerhead and overdrive


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2009)

RMSD guaranteed next day delivery my arse. 72 minutes left postie or i'll be having some money please! BAH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

i got my picknmix this morning 1 day for recorded delivery aint bad


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2009)

my brand new bong claims otherwise, postie just got in there 

now i'm torn between going out and buying some nice smokables to try out instead of my quickdried  patience does not come easily to me, if at all. plus i feel so hungover i think i'd probably be sick into the thing if i tried it propperly


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton ive used Hammerhead for years its very good stuff, just keep reading about the wet betty, i dare say if its not broke why fix it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2009)

all the advanced nutes stuff is pretty good if your not one of these 'its got to be 100% organic' freaks.....


----------



## 000 (Aug 31, 2009)

i got my wonder woman seeds from pickandmixseeds.com and i couldnt be more pleased! next day delivery is fine by me!000


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 31, 2009)

000 said:


> i got my wonder woman seeds from pickandmixseeds.com and i couldnt be more pleased! next day delivery is fine by me!000


Ive been thinking about the wonder woman myself fella.


----------



## 000 (Aug 31, 2009)

well friend dont stay curious! Wonder woman is one of my favourite strains! To say its easy to grow and clone is an understatement!Anyone who says that its not top end hasnt tried it! and the harvest is great to boot!

Im starting a journal once i have a new cam, the ladies are 3weeks old now and are growing really well and uniform too!

As i say dont stay curious! 000


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 31, 2009)

000 said:


> well friend dont stay curious! Wonder woman is one of my favourite strains! To say its easy to grow and clone is an understatement!Anyone who says that its not top end hasnt tried it! and the harvest is great to boot!
> 
> Im starting a journal once i have a new cam, the ladies are 3weeks old now and are growing really well and uniform too!
> 
> As i say dont stay curious! 000


I done a wee bit on it on page 54 of this thread, i like the look and sound of it. i have Blue/c and sweet tooth in the now and LSD but their not ready till the start of Nov so i might just get w/woman after that, yours would be nice to see.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 31, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-54.html


----------



## whitewido (Aug 31, 2009)

im asian and we get some good stuff roud here in east london E1
dont know any of the strains tho
i have a question some of the growers round here rip the hair of when the marijuana plant starts budding and the say it increases the amount of bud
has any1 tried this?????


----------



## 000 (Aug 31, 2009)

robbinbanks: if you watch this space before the night is up there will be pics of my 4 fem wonder woman on for all to 
see!000


edit: to white wido: the whole pulling the hairs off thing sounds like a comment from someone who dosnt grow!


----------



## Nocturn3 (Aug 31, 2009)

000 said:


> edit: to white wido: the whole pulling the hairs off thing sounds like a comment from someone who dosnt grow!


Yep, either that or someone who wants you to fuck up your grow, so they can feel superior to you when they do better.

I've never pulled hairs off, but burning them on the light stunts their growth significantly, reduces yield, and can potentially cause them to hermie. The hairs (pistils) are the most stress-sensitive parts.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 31, 2009)

000 said:


> robbinbanks: if you watch this space before the night is up there will be pics of my 4 fem wonder woman on for all to
> see!000
> 
> 
> edit: to white wido: the whole pulling the hairs off thing sounds like a comment from someone who dosnt grow!


ok fella, ill keep watch, stay cool.


----------



## monkz (Aug 31, 2009)

wheyyyy uk, check my grow journal its in my sig below!!!


----------



## 000 (Aug 31, 2009)

uuummmmm people i have pics of my young wonder woman but im avin some trouble loading them into a post! can anyone help?



edit:right people the site is saying that i need a security token for my pics or summat?!what is it and how do i sort it?


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Aug 31, 2009)

000 said:


> uuummmmm people i have pics of my young wonder woman but im avin some trouble loading them into a post! can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> edit:right people the site is saying that i need a security token for my pics or summat?!what is it and how do i sort it?


Never heard of that one, flicker is good.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2009)

only harvested the top buds for the moment, the rest are still a bit premature and such, but these guys are great, although the picture makes them look nasty and fresh greeeeeen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

lookin like some rock solid nuggets ttt nice work fella!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 1, 2009)

good man. i love abit of bud porn


----------



## 000 (Sep 1, 2009)

ROBINBANKS said:


> Never heard of that one, flicker is good.


ok man ill give that a try!

thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> good man. i love abit of bud porn


cheers man, me mroe than you, first grow and all. only it's more like an dirty hooker for me, i keep opening my cupboard for a shirt, NO, BAD MAN, WAIT FOR IT TO CLEAR UP, umm, cure!

tick tock tick tock the waiting game will destroy meeeeee


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

HUNTLUDADOWN said:


> WORDS FROM LUDACRIS, FROM THE (RIU IS PROBABLE CAUSE THREAD) LOOK FOR YOURSELF, TRY AND OPEN YOUR EYES, THE THREAD ABOUT HIM NOT GROWING WILL FOLLOW. SOMEONE WILL GET IT SOON, THE PENNY WILL DROP.
> 
> 
> _what do you mean fuck U! ????????????._
> ...


 
what is this all about ?????????


----------



## marni3d (Sep 1, 2009)

We dont like informers Luda!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

marni3d said:


> We dont like informers Luda!


what makes you think i have anything to do with the police ????????


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

HUNTLUDADOWN said:


> we know, when you leave the site this stops, ROBIN HAS MANY FRIENDS, ITS NOT EVEN STARTED.


i still dont know what you are talking about ?????????.
i am not leaving the site and dont know what you mean by saying robin has many friends and its not even started yet ??????????????.
just leave me alone please.
thanks.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

HUNTLUDADOWN said:


> The spam stops when you are off the site-informer, then watch your back !
> we'l get ya chris.
> your cars 1st, i like a good fire.


 
my name is not chris and i dont drive ??????????
you must be getting me mixed up with someone else.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

HUNTLUDADOWN said:


> your name is fucking chris, do i have to find yet another old thread with your name at the bottom you fucking grass,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
caught who????????
as i said my name is not CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 1, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> caught who????????
> as i said my name is not CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Whats goin on luda? 

I hear your a snitch? Are these rumers tru?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

Richie LxP said:


> Whats goin on luda?
> 
> I hear your a snitch? Are these rumers tru?


believe what you want i am getting tired of this


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

HUNTLUDADOWN said:


> Hes a informer mate, 1 of my mate is still fucking inside cos of this joker, he cost 2 guys their crops, he knows wht he done and when he done it, more of us are on the morra night, we have the facts.


 
what facts ??????????
as i said please leave me alone as i dont know you and you dont know me.
thank you.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

HUNTLUDADOWN said:


> Read your own words chris, am going to have a look around to prove your fucking chris, its on some of your old posts, you fucking Grass.


if my name is posted as CHRIS then what to say thats my real name.
can you prove this please.
thanks.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

FATSAM said:


> Dirty Rat, dirty grass,
> Dirty stoole pigeon,
> Dirty snitch,
> Leave the site Chris,
> ...


 
what do you mean????????
i am confused.
thanks.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

FATSAM said:


> COP TALKER.
> Hes still in jail, 2 crops you cost us, it was alot of money, you owe us, we say when its over.
> _what do you mean fuck U! ????????????._
> _and no the grass/informant wont have to show you who he is in court or by any other means and what makes you think i aint a cop ??????._
> _*LUDA.*_


dont know what you are talking about AGAIN,
and i dont what you are trying to do here but i would like to be left alone.
i am getting really sad about this.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

oh shit this guy wasn't lie'in

Ludacris you wanker


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3011285]oh shit this guy wasn't lie'in

Ludacris you wanker[/QUOTE]

why are you calling me these names ???????????


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

how could you luda

fuc'd up man, real fuc'd up

what kind of man are you, you the scotland yard patrol or what man, you snitchin on people or what,


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3011310]how could you luda

fuc'd up man, real fuc'd up

what kind of man are you, you the scotland yard patrol or what man, you snitchin on people or what,[/QUOTE]


make up your own mind and assume what you want.
i really dont care.


----------



## Nocturn3 (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't get it? What are people basing this stuff on?

Luda always seemed okay to me. Who exactly is he supposed to have grassed up, and why are you guys so sure it was him?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

idk man im jus playin around, srry for the wanker remark, i jus high, as that other guy, has been spaming every thread for like 12 hours no lie, this kid just can be that bored


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3011351]idk man im jus playin around, srry for the wanker remark, i jus high, as that other guy, has been spaming every thread for like 12 hours no lie, this kid just can be that bored[/QUOTE]

are you reffering to me SICC.
THANKS.

LUDA.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

yea man, like i said he has been spamming all these thread for like 12 hours. so i see your name, which i thought was already random so i opened the thread, just wanted him to think that some one listened to him, haha but i did get a lil carried away


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3011370]yea man, like i said he has been spamming all these thread for like 12 hours. so i see your name, which i thought was already random so i opened the thread, just wanted him to think that some one listened to him, haha but i did get a lil carried away[/QUOTE]

so why come and call me names and then assume i am some type of GRASS???


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

i just explained that, you could be a snitch, who knos, why would this kid spend 12 hours on his computer doin this shit, you should be concerned more about him them me


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3011394]i just explained that, you could be a snitch, who knos, why would this kid spend 12 hours on his computer doin this shit, you should be concerned more about him them me[/QUOTE]

i am not concerned about anyone and you can believe what you want.
to be honest i dont really care and i did not think a high profile user like yourself would assume i am a snitch and start calling me rude names its just a joke so just leave me alone please unless you have anything with proof to say.
thank you.

LUDA.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't let it get under your skin. it's not worth it. 

Ever see the movie Supergrass? Amazingly funny stuff.

[youtube]p5uz1doqmxo[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Don't let it get under your skin. it's not worth it.
> 
> Ever see the movie Supergrass? Amazingly funny stuff.
> 
> [youtube]p5uz1doqmxo[/youtube]


no it aint bothering me cj.

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

Ever see that movie tho? I laughed my arse off. It took me forever to get a DVD copy out of England....hard to find.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ever see that movie tho? I laughed my arse off. It took me forever to get a DVD copy out of England....hard to find.


i am going to watch it soon.

LUDA,


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Don't let it get under your skin. it's not worth it.
> 
> Ever see the movie Supergrass? Amazingly funny stuff.
> 
> [youtube]p5uz1doqmxo[/youtube]


 
*R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O.*

*CHRIS.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

The whole movie is a total laugh riot.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2009)

ahhhaaaaa, for all anyone knows, you could be a cop, but i've been shown nothing to make that statement, so i don't care.

all i know is i just woke and read those quotes, funny as f***, that huntludadown is a tool, it amuses me greatly. and those pictures  evidence of you bad ways!?


----------



## THE TARTAN TOKER (Sep 2, 2009)

£160 an oz up here in scotland . When u can find any that is !!!! Evry1 getting busted here as a result of the triads and other asian based orginized crime doing most of the growing !! Bad times up here people


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, I gotta give an "A" for effort.


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, I gotta give an "A" for effort.



Yea lol, i pop around every now and again for a giggle. 

Hows things anyway Jax? Hows the florida weather holdin up? Its pissin down large animals over here lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

Richie LxP said:


> Yea lol, i pop around every now and again for a giggle.
> 
> Hows things anyway Jax? Hows the florida weather holdin up? Its pissin down large animals over here lol



Worst mold year ever for me. I hate it.  Still, it's to be expected. 
It's all good in the end, and I learn from every knock down. A few more grows like this, I'll be a genius... 

You have anything going this year or you standing pat?


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Worst mold year ever for me. I hate it.  Still, it's to be expected.
> It's all good in the end, and I learn from every knock down. A few more grows like this, I'll be a genius...
> 
> You have anything going this year or you standing pat?



I have a super skunk and a power flower on the go. The skunk is still streaching out even tho i topped it for a thurd time. Shes touching on 7foot at this stage. Next year im going to get a gurrilla( i bet i spelled that wrong lol) grow going somewhere, hopefully 20-30 bad girls. 

im suprised on how well the skunk grew in the shit weather, like we have roughly 15-20 sunny days this year. Shure what can ya do man, keep on marching on i suppose.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet. I didn't know Gorillas could grow weed.


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Sweet. I didn't know Gorillas could grow weed.



You have oviously never met a irish gorilla, big hairy green feckers...great at growin the ganja


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 2, 2009)

Hahahah....very good.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

hmm, my seemingly ock solid buds have been hanging fo wo days, and well now they're airry and fluffy!is this normal? (if it is hen !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

chillax man drying them will release water from them into the surrounding air. they'll feel spongy for a few more days then when their ready to go into jars they should be a bit firmer fella


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

my trigger fingers are twitching  all i wanna do is get the other two hanging so i can throw more into grow  8 weeks on monday, so the church and widow will be in and around ready


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

you got your cuttings ready to fly or are you going from seed? if so get em on _Itchy Trigger Finger Nigger_


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

no cuttings this time around. i threw them into flower before i had money or time to rig up a cloner or anything like that. should hopefully be in the works this time aound, with a dedicated veg room as well.

gonna do bagseed this time around, i've got plenty, and i want to check out lollipopping and such, as i'd love o be able to get say 6 different strains in there, each with just a real nice cola, as this time around, even 3 in there was still a bit of a push. damned bushy bastards. (not too mention i've seen too many seeds i want to try and am not the most patient man)

once again though, money is an issue, and i've about £300 of wood to be buying, and depending on how todays meetings go, i could have a raise in the works, or i could be out of a job come the weekend, so i'm just trying to take each day as it comes right now  and that means there is some tasty bud in my box for smoking, and KFC Zinger, Towered up, Large, Pepsi, Gravy!, to be had for lunch


----------



## THE TARTAN TOKER (Sep 3, 2009)

ANYONE EVER USED A STRAIN CALLED NORTHERN SOUL ?? IT'S AN F1 HYBRID WITH NORTHERN LIGHTS AND SKUNK#1 . IF SO IS IT ANY GOOD ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> no cuttings this time around. i threw them into flower before i had money or time to rig up a cloner or anything like that. should hopefully be in the works this time aound, with a dedicated veg room as well.
> 
> gonna do bagseed this time around, i've got plenty, and i want to check out lollipopping and such, as i'd love o be able to get say 6 different strains in there, each with just a real nice cola, as this time around, even 3 in there was still a bit of a push. damned bushy bastards. (not too mention i've seen too many seeds i want to try and am not the most patient man)
> 
> once again though, money is an issue, and i've about £300 of wood to be buying, and depending on how todays meetings go, i could have a raise in the works, or i could be out of a job come the weekend, so i'm just trying to take each day as it comes right now  and that means there is some tasty bud in my box for smoking, and KFC Zinger, Towered up, Large, Pepsi, Gravy!, to be had for lunch


hahahahah some of the best weed ive smoked came from bagseeds 

hope your meeting goes well, sounds like youve got the basics covered well tho fella!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

haha, kfc is like 5 mins away, £5.19 for more than i can eat, and all yummy, hells yes!

and they came from green from my top dealer, so hopefully it should be pretty nice, i just like it cus it's freeeeee and plentifful (really not what i should be admiring in a half ounce i paid for )

and the meetings don't involve me, i'd end up on a bit of a witch hunt, i've set them up between the owner and the bosses  TTT got in a huff and went on the warpath


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

lit the fuse and stood well back eh lol hope it pans out, im guessing your buying the wood to convert the loft if all goes to pot lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lit the fuse and stood well back eh lol hope it pans out, im guessing your buying the wood to convert the loft if all goes to pot lol


nah, the loft is just a hobby of mine. the flatmate turns out to be peculiar, he's smoked wth me, and lectured me on why smoking is bad, so i try not to do it in the lounge etc where it stinks up a storm, so i've got the loft, just need the wood to finnish it up.

and yeah, lit the fuse and stood well back. i have the unofficial backing of 90% of the staff on this so should be good. it's mainly revolving around the main boss, and the manager, being best friends for life, need i explain more


----------



## Skyfer (Sep 3, 2009)

Hindu Kush rulez! Had very good outdoor yield this past season...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

lol hippycrit ahahahah your house your rules bud walk tall!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

well it's not solely mine.i mean i do have one over him in that i can't really go, deeds tend to do that, but i sill need him as a tennant (and i give up, my laptops T button is failing and i'm not going back any more to correct!) as monies need to be paid.

i'm still amazed he hasn't "found" or at least asked me if anything was going on  especially as he was in bed till 12 today, and 2 minutes after i opened the cab door (it's loud) he was out of his room and in the shower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

probs best he doesnt find it really lol errrr drugs errr bad mmmkay


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

indeed, i would put a veg room in the loft if temperatures didn't fluctuate so much, so i'm gonna stealth out a few spare bedside cabinets i've got i my room each would be good for 2 plants  still thinking up ideas though, so who knoooows.

and drugs are good! unfortunately he's ignorant enough that he doesn't accept it as a "medicine" and retorted that it was no different to any other addiction, such as booze etc. he needs some shcooling 

i've been offered the garden flat of this building, single bedroom flat, so all meeee, just wouldn't have my attic or my top floor freedom, which would suck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

pros n cons man, shame his eyes arent open...

[youtube]gwDRBm-qbQI&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2009)

hahaha, havn't heard that in years and years, and never seen the vid, i would rep you but i've been ordered to slut myself out a bit first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone seen this new drug driving advert ? it freaks me out & cracks me up every time i see it, wor lass keeps saying that's what I look like hahahaha. id be down A&E if me peepers were like that.

[youtube]cMOm6cERZWw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone seen this new drug driving advert ? it freaks me out & cracks me up every time i see it, wor lass keeps saying that's what I look like hahahaha. id be down A&E if me peepers were like that.
> 
> [youtube]cMOm6cERZWw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


that is one crazy advert. Hope my eyes aint like that when i am ripped!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

lol, those eyes seem almost a little demonic.

can't find any media online, but i often hear a repeating government (sounds like a frank advert) anti-pot radio advert.

basically some guy talking ove his high friend "he always has sore red eyes, he thinks he's going to die (his friend then states "i can hear my heart pounding" or somehting) and it goes on even more sillily.

i found it very very amusing, if a bit of a WTF LIAR! reatcion


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Think the x files,look at those eyes. Think they look almost alien! Must be some good stuff they on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

i know too many sherbet dib dabs that lot


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know too many sherbet dib dabs that lot


lol! Anyone tried that legal stuff called spice? Paid 30 notes for 3 gram of the platinum stuff. Utter garbage, still waiting for the effect!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

i bought a coupple baggies of spice gold, wasn't weed but it cetaily got me tripping in one form o another, oh, and a headache, they all seem to give headaches reaalllll good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

shoulda asked the guy in the headshop where you could get some real smoke lol the herbal stuff is a bit weird imo high but not high and deffo on the headache. tho that could have been linked to the broon ale


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i bought a coupple baggies of spice gold, wasn't weed but it cetaily got me tripping in one form o another, oh, and a headache, they all seem to give headaches reaalllll good


yeah i got the sore head but that was about it! Think i will just stick with the weed! Its cheaper too.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

it is indeed cheaper. the fake weeds are all generally designed to be smoked as blunts or in bongs.

and newcastle brown don? if so, ewwww


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Watched a documentary on channel 4 about the legal highs, it was watching that, that made me wanna try it. The young folk that smoked the spice looked total wasted on it. So i thought, ill have some of that. Think i would have been as well smoking the money! Oh well, you learn by your mistakes.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 4, 2009)

spice will be banned from Xmas...


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> spice will be banned from Xmas...


they have re named it and re packaged it. May be there way of getting round the ban? Who knows! Should be banned think it a waste of hard earned cash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> it is indeed cheaper. the fake weeds are all generally designed to be smoked as blunts or in bongs.
> 
> and newcastle brown don? if so, ewwww



man the broon dog is a treat man ice cold on a hot day. fantastic stuff tho i am partial to its sister the Newcastle exhibition. real heavy pint. 

georide shandies man 1 bottle of smirnoff ice 1 bottle of brown ale smashed after 3.... hmmmm


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

i'm extremely partial to the sharpes rock brewery's doombar. now that is a pint! (i like nice light summer beers)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

morrisons have a pear cider in at the minute infused withlime called rekordelig its absolutely lush with a tasty biffta


----------



## Anonononymous (Sep 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone seen this new drug driving advert ? it freaks me out & cracks me up every time i see it, wor lass keeps saying that's what I look like hahahaha. id be down A&E if me peepers were like that.
> 
> [youtube]cMOm6cERZWw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]



HAHA when I first saw this advert I was proper stoned...
I thought it was because I was stoned that their eyes looked like that, then I realised it was a propoganda advert. 
The second time I saw it I laughed so much...

The best part is 0:20 when the woman is just staring out the window

'Mannn I'm sooooo stoned.....' 'Oh shit it's the pigs' haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

rewated it. the advert is blaring on about your eyes and how it's uncontrollable. then they get "busted" (posibly) because the kid turns around and stares at the police with an expression of shock terror and look at me i'm shifty! that's his bad, not uncontrollable eye crazies

and for pear cider, i recently found koppaberg, it's LUSH, and they do a really nice cheaper fruit cider (raspberry and such in it) which isn't £2 bottles of brothers


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 4, 2009)

Geozander said:


> they have re named it and re packaged it. May be there way of getting round the ban? Who knows! Should be banned think it a waste of hard earned cash.


 No, the new product doesnt contain the same active ingredients, the original spice does actually contain thc derivatives similar to Sativex, the drug companies version. BZP and GLB also banned.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 4, 2009)

Anonononymous said:


> HAHA when I first saw this advert I was proper stoned...
> I thought it was because I was stoned that their eyes looked like that, then I realised it was a propoganda advert.
> The second time I saw it I laughed so much...
> 
> ...


 The advert is stupid propaganda, we all know that pupil size changes not the whole eye and unless you get stopped nobody will see...


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> No, the new product doesnt contain the same active ingredients, the original spice does actually contain thc derivatives similar to Sativex, the drug companies version. BZP and GLB also banned.


it was the re packaged stuff i tried, so that will be why it did nothing for me.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 4, 2009)

That may be why, from reports of the original spice its not a weed type stoned, but it does effect you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> rewated it. the advert is blaring on about your eyes and how it's uncontrollable. then they get "busted" (posibly) because the kid turns around and stares at the police with an expression of shock terror and look at me i'm shifty! that's his bad, not uncontrollable eye crazies
> 
> and for pear cider, i recently found koppaberg, it's LUSH, and they do a really nice cheaper fruit cider (raspberry and such in it) which isn't £2 bottles of brothers



i mean seriously who drives off their nut?! a couple of tokes fair play but full of E or coke is asking for a trip to casualty n a stay at her majestys displeasure init

I found the kopperberg pear a bit too sweet for me was like drinking sherbet. you cant beat good ol scrumpy from a reral farm imo ive got family down the west country n we used to go n pick up a 5 gallon keg from em. sweet hey zues was it powerful stuff... 2 pint drunk


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yes I live in Cider country...most farms round here have signs saying 'Real cider' for £2 you can get a litre of cloudy 10%abv+ cider


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> That may be why, from reports of the original spice its not a weed type stoned, but it does effect you.


cheers mate! That explains alot. Its a very true saying that you learn something new every day. Especially on here!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Oh yes I live in Cider country...most farms round here have signs saying 'Real cider' for £2 you can get a litre of cloudy 10%abv+ cider



aye thats the stuff cloudy cos they dont wash it, tastes like heaven, man id love a few litres of that

blind in half an hour lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye thats the stuff cloudy cos they dont wash it, tastes like heaven, man id love a few litres of that
> 
> blind in half an hour lol


i am the west country  it's allllll good, gotta love popping into the hills to see friends and picking up a 5L plastic bottle of cloudyy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

good ol gutrot!! lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys.... quick question from across the pond. Do they have to pasteurize that cider or can you get it straight? The US passed a law a few years back so now all of our cider is pasteurized. same there, or no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

lol only thing we pasteurise is milk CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes....they RUINED cider over here..... it's never been the same. I won't drink it now. Last time I was over, it never crossed my mind to hit the cider farms..... I'm jotting it down on mt TO DO list... thanks!! Ta!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

we make it however we feel. most of these small time "producers" have no official trading certificates or whatnot, they jsut make it and sell it, no taxes, vat, nowt


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 4, 2009)

Shoot....that's the American way! Or so I thought...... 

Cider killers!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

haha, well swings and roundabouts, just remember we have a stupidly ridiculous underage drinking problem in the UK (we're talking 13 year olds with no money) and as a result, we have far too much of the most god awful cider you can imagine, £1 a liter, frosty jack, white lightning, we got some AWFUL kiddy ciders (in my opinion, thatchers is pretty much borderline, even that is a bit of a crappy cider)


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 4, 2009)

Hard cider is almost impossible to find here.....it's all kiddy cider here


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2009)

haha 

what you got in terms of beer cracker? (i mean nice beer, i see coors on the shelves here, but that's pretty much it. do you get real ales in the US? (speckled hen, bombadier, butcome bitter etc)


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

You have to hit the micro brew aisles. I'm not a big US beer drinker by brand. I prefer Belgium,English,German typically. I did just read that some fine lagers are FINALLY being produced in the USA with a deep hops taste, but again if I am in the mood for a Lager, I choose Budvar (ur Budweiser). Usually I swing between porters and stouts in the winter and wit biers and lagers in the summer.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

did you check the link I sent you CJ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

I sure did and ty Woo. Woot Woo! 

It looks fantastic and have already bookmarked it. I think those would make great Xmas gifts... The one compared to Brandy, will stay at home tho...


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

The 'Brandy' won many awards in France in the last few years, knocks spots off the finest calvados and actually tastes like an armangnac.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

Hhahaah, I just posted on another thread that I'm drinking Calvados right now!!! You put it in my head. That must be some fantastic stuff...this darn bottle cost me 85 bucks. 

I'm partial to cognac......Martell Cordon Bleu is my go to cognac....nice and earthy.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

I lived just outside Armagnac for a while and visited recently and brought home this:

*Camus La Grande Marque Napoleon Cognac 1969*
To celebrate the Bi Centenary of the Emperor Napoleon. It was produced in 1969, contains 685mls and is 70% proof. This is the Blue limited edition. Cost 690Euros. Scared to open it, supposed to be for xmas!!!


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Martell is the dogs nuts like. Courvoisier no that bad either!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh you have got to take some pics when you open that up!!! 

MMMmmmm Camus. You know ur stuff.!!


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

Im a Michelin trained Chef and the first restaurant I worked in in France, many moons ago, had only the best spirits in it, hence my knowledge on the subject.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love budweiser.
fresh beer tastes better .

LUDA.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

evening LUDA! Your not a 'heavy' man then.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

WOO!!!!! Michelin.... GD !!

We always eat at Christophe's in Adam when we get over. 

You have impressed me. No small thing being trained to that degree.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

I trained in Chabi chou, Courchevel. Then worked in many other top restaurants until 5 years ago when I started my first business, which has become 3 businesses now! Hence I have time to sit on here!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

Still in the food business? I would think so.....


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep. I have a contract catering company, concentrating on blue chip companies and celebrities. A hospitality/catering consultancy business, and back in April bought a Fish and chip shop!!! Diversity is the key in catering.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> evening LUDA! Your not a 'heavy' man then.


evening woo.
no i only drink bud thats all.
goes down like water and tastes nice with a big joint.
mmmmmmmmmmmm love it.

LUDA.


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

A nice cold stella


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2009)

let's here it for the food business. and i can say i have some involvement in mischelingnnnnn satrr (can't spell it so am blagging it in an abundance of letters) resteraunts  in the uk though


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

Geozander said:


> A nice cold stella


 
stella a.k.a "THE WIFE BEATER"

LUDA.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 5, 2009)

Mmmm okay, I'm getting hungry now.

Woo, if you ever meet Audrey Tatou... mmmmm sweet.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Mmmm okay, I'm getting hungry now.
> 
> Woo, if you ever meet Audrey Tatou... mmmmm sweet.


 How bizarre, if we (my partner) have a girl next she will be named Amelie!!!


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> stella a.k.a "THE WIFE BEATER"
> 
> LUDA.


no wife to beat! So its cool. Lol


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

poor dog then!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> poor dog then!


 
.

R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O.



CHRIS.


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> poor dog then!


cheers mate!


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

its great on here! lmao.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> its great on here! lmao.


it really is eh!quality shit!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2009)

grapes. hunndreds of grapes.......


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Where do you pull some of those pics from? Pmsl


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> grapes. hunndreds of grapes.......


 we dont need to know about your piles now do we...


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> we dont need to know about your piles now do we...


this is getting too much my sides are splitting and i cant get this joint rolled!


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

deep breath.....and roll....then the easy part, sticking the roach in, if you can find any that is.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

Geozander said:


> this is getting too much my sides are splitting and i cant get this joint rolled!


me as well mate my ribs are aching from laughing and so is the misses.

i am rolling up now while i take a deep breath and get up of the floor.

LUDA.
.


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> deep breath.....and roll....then the easy part, sticking the roach in, if you can find any that is.


thats making it worse! Pmsl.


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

when i lived in Scotland It took me ages to work out who Ken was! if ya ken what im talkin aboot..


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Man this shit hilarious. Aint laughed like this for a while! Cheers guys!


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 5, 2009)

laughing is good for the soul, and on that note Im off to bed, night fellas!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> when i lived in Scotland It took me ages to work out who Ken was! if ya ken what im talkin aboot..


 
i ken ken hes a mate of ken. ken what i mean mate.
.

i got tha sticky ken(what im talking aboot).


----------



## Geozander (Sep 5, 2009)

Night mate. Its been a pleasure!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> laughing is good for the soul, and on that note Im off to bed, night fellas!


your misses just sent me a message telling you to go to bed.


----------



## 000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Right people its been too long coming but finally i have a pic of 1 of my wonder woman bought from www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk . They are 3weeks old and i will have more on tonight so you peeps can see the progress.Also number two is a pic of a plant problem i had but couldnt identify; its sorted now but would like to find out what caused it. rep+ to any helpful answers 000


----------



## Geozander (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good mate! Cant help with a diagnosis for the other one though!


----------



## 000 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks geo! ive been searching high and low for a clue about the wrinkly leaves thing but to no avail!
I goin to put some more recent ones on tonight for anyone curious about wonder woman so stay tuned! 000


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2009)

wooooo, my white widow is chopped and trimmed, took almost an hour, and my hands are icky stickkkky. i'll grab the pics off my cam later on, looks like a damned good pull though, was aiming for 2 Oz per plant but this one looks GOOD, the buds covered a dustbin lid


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2009)

little taster, nice bit of smoke to be had off that 







 just smoking up the first bit of fully dried Church as a bit of a celebration  (i snapped a branch off accidentally a week ago)


----------



## 000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello again people this is an update of my wonder woman and in this pic it 32days old.(i think)






If its cool with everyone ill post updates in here instead of a journal so all the uk'ers can see them...000


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2009)

nice looking plant there  and pictures are allllways welcome 

and i have to say, this is why i decide to grow my own (other than saving money ), 1 normal size joint of the Church, and i was bongled, mad style  for like 2 yours. and i can fully see why they say it gives a social high, weed is a medicine for me and my depression, and you know what, i felt, and still feel, relaly really good, had a good talk with an old friend, it's all been good tonight


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice indeed Gentlemen...  I agree TTT, my cousin came by a few months back and brought something he purchased for 245US. My stuff was much tastier and stonier.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Very nice indeed Gentlemen...  I agree TTT, my cousin came by a few months back and brought something he purchased for 245US. My stuff was much tastier and stonier.



i really can't express it enough, i just mixed it half and half with some of my bought stuff, and the reef is knocking me for 6, i'm on an entourage binge, can't stop wathcing it, feel like i could flout down from the attic when i'm done  which also begs to differ, if it was this easy for me, most of the way, on my first grow, how it is that growers for money hand out such crap, surely they'd sell one batch and think hey, i'll buy 20 white widow seeds. they fooools!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

looks absolutely stinkin that TTT top work fella! nice trim job too


----------



## 000 (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT that looks truely tasty! rep+


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2009)

and that's the widow  i'm taking the church down in the next couple of days  and then it alll starts again


----------



## 000 (Sep 7, 2009)

well in that case TTT im VERY jelous of you recent achievement!

I just hope that my babies turn out as good or better! Good work man 000


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2009)

heh, so that's 3 cardboard boxes of stuff drying, already have a large masons jar curing, and a few select pieces in my draw that need to be smoked today 

one rule i've learnt myself, do as the videeo's say, wear rubber gloves when trimming! when will my fingers stop being stickkkkky!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, the stickiness gets ridiculous after awhile. I have three dogs and if I don't scrub my fingers.....I collect their hair.... I look like I've been playing with myself too long....


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2009)

the church is a VERY hairy lady, afgter trimming her, all fingers and thumbs were dirt brown from the hairs stuck to em, gave em a good suck and that tasted nice 

just sparking up the first white widow of the year, well first that wasn't vatpacked  and it's allll for meee


----------



## rasclot (Sep 10, 2009)

[just sparking up the first white widow of the year, well first that wasn't vatpacked  and it's allll for meee[/QUOTE]
hope u njoy it tip smoke sum for me


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT whips out his ..... bag...... and the girls go.....


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2009)

hahaha  the one on the left is almost feining surprise, i could almost work with that 

i need a Jewsons account!


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 10, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> the church is a VERY hairy lady, afgter trimming her, all fingers and thumbs were dirt brown from the hairs stuck to em, gave em a good suck and that tasted nice
> 
> just sparking up the first white widow of the year, well first that wasn't vatpacked  and it's allll for meee



Good stuff mate, cant wait to spark up a fattie of the home grown lol


----------



## monkz (Sep 10, 2009)

safe ppl
this is my current grow, just posted this vid a sec ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=742oAXG3--4


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2009)

looking pretty nice there.

off to bnq for overpriced wood. jig saw jig saw jig saw, and a good smoke and some maccy D first


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 11, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> looking pretty nice there.
> 
> off to bnq for overpriced wood. jig saw jig saw jig saw, and a good smoke and some maccy D first


i just went to b and q for some wood and then i had a maccy d,s.......thats wierd


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i just went to b and q for some wood and then i had a maccy d,s.......thats wierd


ahh, but i opted for a kfc zinger meal in the end  and bought flower pots.

due to stupid hick architects and builders back in the before times, my attic doesn't have even beams, they just kind of go where they like, none of the joins match up, think i might need to get some of those big long plastic thing that stealths the join (not very well, but in a straight line at least)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2009)

i can't really say tbh, snapped in the woods in a pretty known area (walks, picnics etc) can't really say if it's a funky thorn or ,.......  it grows in funny ways! (a friend snapped this, i was elsewhere)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2009)

whooo, all is curing  currently tastes, smells, burns like crap, but get's be a teenyweeny bit bolloxed.

and i can confirm that stealth growing SUCKS, just had to stealth mix and fill 8 pots without anyone seeing, knowing or hearing me  not easy haha, there is soil and perlite all over the attic


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 14, 2009)

*that cats on a mission for green or a big mac.*
*mine is still working on losing the fat from to many chicken burgers and k.f.c. zinger meals.*

*LUDA.*
**








*CHRIS.*


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2009)

haha  i had to leave my gorgeous burmese with my parents when i took this flat, really very very depressed without her, so i've got plans, involving fishing nets and a bunch of wood, that will have me a cat or two before too long  damned tennancy contracts, like fook i'm sticking to it. if they're a it worried that the cat might piss and make the rug smell, well they don't know about the holes in the cieling for the cab's ventiallation, or the converted attic, or the smoking in the flat, mwhahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha  i had to leave my gorgeous burmese with my parents when i took this flat, really very very depressed without her, so i've got plans, involving fishing nets and a bunch of wood, that will have me a cat or two before too long  damned tennancy contracts, like fook i'm sticking to it. if they're a it worried that the cat might piss and make the rug smell, well they don't know about the holes in the cieling for the cab's ventiallation, or the converted attic, or the smoking in the flat, mwhahahahahaaaaaa


 hes definitly after weed this is him stoned lol


----------



## Woomeister (Sep 14, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> haha  i had to leave my gorgeous burmese with my parents when i took this flat, really very very depressed without her, so i've got plans, involving fishing nets and a bunch of wood, that will have me a cat or two before too long  damned tennancy contracts, like fook i'm sticking to it. if they're a it worried that the cat might piss and make the rug smell, well they don't know about the holes in the cieling for the cab's ventiallation, or the converted attic, or the smoking in the flat, mwhahahahahaaaaaa


 Many years ago I had a miniature burmese called Mooly (moo-lee), the most beautiful cat, all she wanted to do was sleep in the airing cupboard. We had to be so careful not to shut the door properly, inevitably we did and sometimes went raving for the weekend (early 90's!) and we would get back to find her shut in. Guilt and a come down!! Once she jumped in through the downstairs window and went into a pan we used to cook chips, we used to leave it on the window ledge to cool down, it was cold but she was fucked...We heard a loud rasping sound at the bottom of the garden one day and discovered her half dead from the effort of trying to clean herself, in vain. I had to man handle her into the sink and scrub her, afterwards she was the most grateful cat in the world and wouldnt leave my side....memories.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Many years ago I had a miniature burmese called Mooly (moo-lee), the most beautiful cat, all she wanted to do was sleep in the airing cupboard. We had to be so careful not to shut the door properly, inevitably we did and sometimes went raving for the weekend (early 90's!) and we would get back to find her shut in. Guilt and a come down!! Once she jumped in through the downstairs window and went into a pan we used to cook chips, we used to leave it on the window ledge to cool down, it was cold but she was fucked...We heard a loud rasping sound at the bottom of the garden one day and discovered her half dead from the effort of trying to clean herself, in vain. I had to man handle her into the sink and scrub her, afterwards she was the most grateful cat in the world and wouldnt leave my side....memories.


mine would always opt for the airing cupboard too. fluffy towels and a warm emerssion heater, also a big hole in the floorboards... used to get worried sick before i worked it out. She was so needy in the monrings for a cuddle, and i'm talking 5am, that she used to go out into the garden, and here is wheree the wtf becomes zomg!, she used to climb up a rose bush to the first floor and get into ym room through the window, else sit on the ledge crying and crying.

and i'm talking rosebush! rabo style!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2009)

and raaaaaaaaaar, that's a propper little tiger there


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 14, 2009)

*my oldest cat just loves the steak.*
*rare to medium.*

*LUDACRIS.*

**


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> and raaaaaaaaaar, that's a propper little tiger there


 cheers man its a bengal cat hes not full size yet another 8 months to go


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 14, 2009)

rasclot said:


> cheers man its a bengal cat hes not full size yet another 8 months to go


 
*he looks real nice.*
*throw him a sirloin.*

*LUDA.*
**
*




*


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2009)

bengal eh  kinda figured it wasn't the average house cat 

i don't know why or how, but last night my weed sucked a little, just plain average high, tonight they're destroying me 

eye of the tiger!


----------



## peter tosh,,bongsmoke (Sep 14, 2009)

some pics of 2 outside 1 8ft lebxkush in the ground and a 6ft in the pot what i dont know what strain it is.allso brought in to bud a 6ft nycd wide monster that is 2 weeks into budding and another nycd brought in 7 weeks ago allmost ready.smoking some nice hash with the mash the ole stockings & ice trik.somewhere shth england


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2009)

looking amaaaaazing

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8255418.stm

ye we can't get medical marijuana fucked up


----------



## Evil Buddies (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah looking good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2009)

the canacigar!!!!!!! was a nightmare to make.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks for the repp.
no name was left ??.

LUDA.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 20, 2009)

that weeds no good,sprayed shit


----------



## LUDACRIS (Sep 20, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> that weeds no good,sprayed shit


 
W.T.F. .

LUDA.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> W.T.F. .
> 
> LUDA.


LOL comes to mind. why would he be spraying his own plants?... and how would you be able to tell from a picture like that..... get real

and

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8265641.stm

WTFWTFWTFWTFWTF! addict bastards get it all nice and cuuushty!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2009)

That looks Ab-Fab DGT!

first grow is curing, and it's getting better and better, but, but, but, i've also gotten through a damned good chunk already, to great results (1cm of this WW reef smoked and it's been sitting in the ash tray 25 minutes )

so this time i've got 8 on the go, with a catch, they're all bagseed, so i'm doubling for males, but is mainly to see if with good trimming and such, just how many i can get away with. 4 have broken the soil, it's fantastic to gotowork after looking at 2 1" sprouts, and coming home form work looking at 4 1" sprouts, fun times, so just waiting on the other 4, second time going i get pessimistic about the seeds and start finger digging  no-patience wanker eh?

i'll try get pictures up this time, going for lots of topping, fuck-i-missed'ing and lollipop lollipoipppp and suchhh, the idea is to plant so many it all becomes good fuin dead or shooting for the starrrrs 

whoooooooooooooooooo for homegorwn, bollocked is I  cheers to any and everyone that helped, mainly mr gin and tonic  (went to pub once and was repeatedly bought gin and tonic by an 80yr old airport security guard, i couldn't decline free G&T )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

dude free geeezy teasey's !!!!!! now thats the way forward 

awesome news ttt you'll be swimming in buds again before you've toked up your last harvest ! and that's the name of the game right?! 

i usually go with about 1/4 more to account for males and so far touch my wood  ive had to give away girls that ive had no room for ... 

good luck with the Fimming ive been trying to nail that one down for a while now!

you gonna bust your journal cherry or what ttt?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2009)

i'll probably just spam other peoples threads with my pictures 

who knows what'll happen, i need to setup a permanent mount for the camera so i can get some timelapse going, whooooo

and i VERY much doubt that i'll still be puffing this lot by the time the next is ready, i'm down to about an ounce of widow, ounce and a half of the cali hash, which is a very average high, and all the church. i'm getting through upto a quater a day at times, i've never had self conrol, buying 8 dealer 8th's lasts me longer than an ounce, just because i have no control when it's just a big jar of bud, i often have to baggy it all up and such to restrain myself from adding that extra little nug to the grinder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahah not many round here with that much restraint fella! but when the bounty's plentiful, fill yer boots i say


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2009)

well teeny tiny no detail smoke report.

Dinafem California Hash - unless i somehow fucked the grow, then it's a very very average smoke, doesn't get me bonkered in any way regardless how i smoke it. it's gonna be the last in the jar.

Seedsman White Widow - Just great, gives you the works all over

Greenhouse The Church - not even really dry dry yet, but the bits i've smoked, have blown my mind, huge hit to the head from very little. love itttttt


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 23, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i'll probably just spam other peoples threads with my pictures
> 
> who knows what'll happen, i need to setup a permanent mount for the camera so i can get some timelapse going, whooooo
> 
> and i VERY much doubt that i'll still be puffing this lot by the time the next is ready, i'm down to about an ounce of widow, ounce and a half of the cali hash, which is a very average high, and all the church. i'm getting through upto a quater a day at times, i've never had self conrol, buying 8 dealer 8th's lasts me longer than an ounce, just because i have no control when it's just a big jar of bud, i often have to baggy it all up and such to restrain myself from adding that extra little nug to the grinder



 You are not alone, i cant help to put another nug in the grinder.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2009)

indeed, it's the way forward, i really gotta meet some of you guys, i've yet to meet someone that can finnish one of my joints with me, and i personally don't find them that extreme till you get near the roach, big is b-e-A-UTIFUL!

i must say, i've been smoking the homegrown for say a few weeks, and the savings, reduced stress from money worries, blah blah, it's unbelievable, i feel good aboput myself, i can goto the sho any day and buy anything i like the look of, price be damned, and not have to worry a bit. i never imagined jsut how liberating growing your own would be

i'd also like a medal for mixing the medium, and potting up 8 babies in the attic and somehow getting them down into my room without the flatmate working out a thing, even the guilding golden auora brighter than the sun eminating from my room didn't get noticed  i am stealth turkey! the evelution of the jive turkey! to think i firmly told my first housemate NO GROWING CANNABIS! when he moved in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

congratulations fella theres nothing quite like smoking your own great ganja!!!

you need someone to toke a phatty with ya fella ??? if your ever up north hit me up a pm ill blaze you up real good 

congrats on your stealth hahah your flatmate is obviously oblivious tho hahahah

SACK THE DEALER


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2009)

indeed, and same of to anyone heading south westerly.

i think i'm gonna need a little bit of help later on on setting up a 2 tier vegging area,again, stealthed, and not visible. i have nifty 1.5 foot cubed little sections in one of my walk in wardrobes, that could house 2 plants and a couple of cfl's etc, also thinking about turning a set of chest o drawers into a real high power vegging cabinet with something like http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?categoryID=340&subCategoryID=340&productID=1725 that inside it and upto 10 plants vegging with a cloning station in the little holes, plans plans plans. also need to remove all the ceiling from the attic and paint that down here, as using a paint roller above your head SUCKS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

get your perpetual on TTT  

that's pretty expensive for a veg light man but it does look the business. 

how you gonna sneak painting the ceiling past your housemate hahaa


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get your perpetual on TTT
> 
> that's pretty expensive for a veg light man but it does look the business.
> 
> how you gonna sneak painting the ceiling past your housemate hahaa


nah, the celliing is just my side project up in the attic, if the temps up there didn't fluctuate so much get get so balmy hot in summer then i'd gow up there, the attic is my me room, suround sound, HDTV, beanbags, bong and such. 

and i know it's expensive but i like it since i saw it  and yes, time to get my perpetual on. only 4 of the 8 bagseed have popped he soil, so there's now a white widow in there, and i'll hopefully have more veggin in 2 months whilst those finnish off. 

i fucking love planning i do  the sad part is he always go overboard and out of budget (for example my plan to get sky tv for the flat, well itrequires the purchase of an additional computer and 42" tv )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahahah dude you sound just like me plan to the Nth degree then spend waaaay over budget. its too easy to justify it to yourself  

i decided i wanted to play the new call of duty game on a high def tv which entails buying a F'off big hdtv the missus wasnt impressed cos apart from xbox we dont have sky HD etc......... yet


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, i kinda just thought "£15 a month!" and ran into russes room soned and drunk as a mofo last night and yelled we're getting sky! so now we are it seems,  my plans go above and beyond that  i have my main pc and 42" lcd in the lounge, but i kind of dominate that, so i'm getting sky in thee in place of the pc, o open it up to others a bit more, but will still need a 42" lcd for the pc, which will then be in my bedroom, which would also be sending out a signal to the lounge shhould anyone want to stick games on from the computer. thatt would leave he 42" plasma in his room for the xbox alone, and the 32" lcd in the attic for films and gaming. i'm very much a compuer nut when funds permit 

i've decided that growing in a chest of drawers is not gonna work, purely because it WILL be found, i can justify having a big cupboard that i don't open, but not a chest of drawers that DOESN'T open  so now i gottat sort out the best method of lighting the little cubicles.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

hahahhaha weed butter right? its hard tot ell when i can only see a 10th of the pic at a time hahahaha dude open the files in paint hit resize lol


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All, Hope you don't mind me joining the thread. I am growing, but living over the other side of the English channel.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

pah, imageshack can resize em for me, i like the whole epic nature of photo's, if you can't see the whole thing, then you need a bigger screen.

cannnnnnabuttttter  shoved about 25g of bud into it  it's smelling up a treat, flatmate was just ever so slightly shocked when i told him just what it was i was cooking  BE AFRAID!

how's that stoogie coming on don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

hahah furry muff fella and im sat in front of 2 22" monitors 

christ just short of an oz in your butter what the fuck are you making? 

the cigar was a bit disappointing burnt ok but the skewer down the middle made it too hard to pull a draw like sucking on a straw so i scrapped it half way doen. ive got an 8th of bho oily weed to smoke now...


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> pah, imageshack can resize em for me, i like the whole epic nature of photo's, if you can't see the whole thing, then you need a bigger screen.
> 
> cannnnnnabuttttter  shoved about 25g of bud into it  it's smelling up a treat, flatmate was just ever so slightly shocked when i told him just what it was i was cooking  BE AFRAID!
> 
> how's that stoogie coming on don?


 looks very tasty ttt. attached pic of a Weedgie Skunk Cookie, the guy who does these is sending me the recipe to make the butter (my butter tends to look like yours) This geez uses clarified butter/Ghee...when I have the info will post it on. These tasty little treats mess you up good time, and actually taste pretty fekkin good - he swears by chocolate as being a good vehicle to deliver that extra punch


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah furry muff fella and im sat in front of 2 22" monitors
> 
> christ just short of an oz in your butter what the fuck are you making?
> 
> the cigar was a bit disappointing burnt ok but the skewer down the middle made it too hard to pull a draw like sucking on a straw so i scrapped it half way doen. ive got an 8th of bho oily weed to smoke now...


lol how did you roll the cigar? I kinda reminded me of the bit in cheech and chong. Whats Thai stick? You know that shit thats tied to a stick! lol

Good shit


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

how do i make that!?!!!  that looks taaasasty. i'm thinking i'll make cookies of some kind, not a big fan of brownies.

and as to an ounce, heh, why not i figure  that's what my guide said  they is going to be fabulocious

with the skewer, i'd have thought that the diameter of the cigar had to be spot on with the diameter of with the diameter of the hole, in order for it to burn out to the leaf before it burnt too far down the middle, else you'd just end up with a partially smoked "thing"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

Richie LxP said:


> lol how did you roll the cigar? I kinda reminded me of the bit in cheech and chong. Whats Thai stick? You know that shit thats tied to a stick! lol
> 
> Good shit


dude it was a reet fanny on i basically skewered some buds stuck butoned honey oil to them n stuck a load of leaves round it repeat x 20 or so n wrapped it in thread to keep it tight while it dried. 

hard work but ill be doing another version soon much simpler


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> how do i make that!?!!!  that looks taaasasty. i'm thinking i'll make cookies of some kind, not a big fan of brownies.
> 
> and as to an ounce, heh, why not i figure  that's what my guide said  they is going to be fabulocious
> 
> with the skewer, i'd have thought that the diameter of the cigar had to be spot on with the diameter of with the diameter of the hole, in order for it to burn out to the leaf before it burnt too far down the middle, else you'd just end up with a partially smoked "thing"


you would think so but it burnt pretty evenly down it was just hard to get a draw with that big a hole down its middle. but without skewering it god knows how id have held it all together


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

wheyyyyyyy, marijuannnnnnnnnnnnna buttttter  realised at last second i had niether a tea strainer or a glass bowl  all is good now though


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

spontaneous overjoyment from nothing? 

just got and replied to a message from a friend in hospital, just hey how's iit going etc, and now for some reason i now feel an uncontrollable euphoric happiness that i've never felt ever before. madnesssssssss, i feel like a ray of sunshine  hahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

That sunshine came straight out of a sunspot!! SpotShine!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

say what now? darkkkkkkkkk, that's one hella magical sunspot! i'm loving the concept though!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2009)

hey guys.

i recently nocticed a nifty platapus/camleback style water holder, like 25L or something, but collapses on itself so as not to allow stale air in contact wit the water (and just plain old hard plastic containers) with a tap on the bottom.

at present i'm watering every day and will only drop down to every other. i've ordered a new digital ph meter, but it's still a pain ph'ing a bowl of water a day (at present my £5 meter just zaps mad between 1 and 14 on the scale the moment it get's a bit of up or down anywhere near it.

what's the safest or longest reccomended time to use water before changing it? (i figure i might be stupid seeing as how an aero grower won't change his res for months at a time)


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2009)

so i've gotten things moving with the next grow, but all with ocmplications this time around.

firstly, 4 plants all popped, and showed funny signs, like all having odd leaf blade numbers, 5 on first set, 4 on a different one etc  and the leaves on one are curling.







any ideas what is causing tha one?

secondly, the other 4 pots, well all the perlite seems to have turned green?!????


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

green almost always means algae. Maybe too wet?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2009)

what i figured. they're only in their first small pots at present, are these gonna be gonners or will it not really present a problem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

naaa back off with watering n you should be fine, not long till they'll be potted up anyway.

still plenty of new growth


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2009)

well i went gardner and went through the pots removing the bad top laye, very superficial. hopefully it'll all be dandy  odly it only effected the pots with beans that did no sprout.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

Usually curling upwards leaves are caused by mag def. I don't think you could be short at this early stage. The other common cause (for indoor growers) is the heat from the light is too great. Do you think this may apply to your situation? If so, simply raise the lights a bit.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2009)

the soil was from the same opened bag as last time. would that effect it? they're about a week in now. the light shouldn't be a problem, it's got a cool tube and is over a foot away.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay then.... cool nuff.

I would think that if you kept ur extra soil dry and it isn't over a year old... there should be no worries there. 

You might consider a small dose of cal/mag (epsom salts) if you haven't already added some in. It never hurts and will prevent mag def.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2009)

theres the beer n boobies again 

think i might have partially sorted y situation, and could be a reason everything just kinda gave up towards the end of my previous grow. just dipped my new digi ph meter into my prepped water, only it's not reading 6.5 like the 2 prong £5 ebay job, it's readind 3.1 :S gave em a good water so we'll see what happens. this would also explain the dying situation 4 of the sprouts immediately showed  i've somehow gine and gotten two sprouts in one pot which is annoying buy not to worry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

beer n boobs where?????????????????


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2009)

crackerjax has his old avatar back  that;s the kinda girl i want to meet. fuck alcopops (yes, fuck em, i love them myself, but girls should drink pints!)


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 2, 2009)

She's back for Oktoberfest!! 

Hey TTT, at least now you have the problem identified...... ur 95% there already.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

lol i have to log in through IE to see avatars for some reason?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

tats ooooot


----------



## Honeymonster (Oct 2, 2009)

Geozander is really a big gay sausage, oops hes out the closet now. 



RFC Milton Boys.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 2, 2009)

She's got all the ingredients a man could ever want ..


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2009)

If you have to venture downstairs mid-film to take a piss, you might as well roll a reef while you're down there, burning one be damned


----------



## cappeeler09 (Oct 3, 2009)

this is my 1st grow ever its 10 blue cheese in a 1.2x1.0x2.0 metre square tent with a 600w

these pictures are on the 44th day of 12/12 (6 weeks and 2 days)
theyve got 26 days left

feeding them on canna coco and the canna nutrients,and the last 2 weeks before flush also using advanced nutrient overdrive,ther livin in auto pots(picture below) with 16 litre pots

humidity 40%-60%
temp 22-28c

how am i doing?
does anybody think i will hit the 1gram 1watt mark?


----------



## peter tosh,,bongsmoke (Oct 4, 2009)

niceone mate,lookin tasty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

hey cappeeler nice grow! doubt you'll hit 1gram a watt tho id say you'll hit about .6 or .7 if your lucky hitting that 1g per watt thing is [email protected] nails man


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2009)

picture time!













there you have em  couple of things.

1. someone tell me now, just why someone decided that growing from small pots and then transfering into larger pots was a good idea. messy, damages the roots, and a total PITA that i really don't need. from last grow, i can see that there is no reason not to go straight into large pots.

2. why do they all seem to be dying! every plant is showing signs of failure. my fem'd white widow seed is a full on mutant, she's the one top middle, her leaves are alll absolutely fucked, not one is leaf shaped or the right way up etc. all 4 of the larger ones are really pale green, yellowing, and flimsy and droopy 24/7. i'm gonna up their feed, but i'm not happy with em!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

Funny I dont see a US growers thread.


----------



## micky.t.1 (Oct 8, 2009)

hi all, first time posting on here, got a small budbox on the go at mo will post some pics soon ; )


----------



## beef2410 (Oct 8, 2009)

Right here goes, i'm getting a little nervous with the cold weather coming in fast to the uk.
I have a short rider autoflower female in my greenhouse which is bubble wrapped and shes doin well at the moment, about a week since flowering has started to show.

The temp when i got into the car this morning was 4c, i read sumwhere that below that the plant goes into shock an could die.
If i move her into the house will this shock the plant too much an kill her off???? Will there be enough natural light comin through the windows tohelp her flower??
I'd rather try sumthing an she not make it than just leave her there to die.
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## micky.t.1 (Oct 8, 2009)

hi all, got a 1mx1mx2m budbox with a 400w light, extraction fan and carbon filter with clip on fan inside for circulation.got 5 cheese plants from a friend that were transported to mine in a carrier bag, no soil really scraggly but have perked up nicely.im running light on for 18hrs 6 off, extraction 24/7 clip on fan on timer with lights, temp range between 70-80c and humidity between 45%-50%.will get some pics on here real soon next day or 2.any input greatly received.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 8, 2009)

beef2410 said:


> Right here goes, i'm getting a little nervous with the cold weather coming in fast to the uk.
> I have a short rider autoflower female in my greenhouse which is bubble wrapped and shes doin well at the moment, about a week since flowering has started to show.
> 
> The temp when i got into the car this morning was 4c, i read sumwhere that below that the plant goes into shock an could die.
> ...


 i got 2 plants outdoors at the mo its been a bit wet last few days im sure they will survive ive had outdoor plants still growin in nov im lookin at cuttin mine down begginin of nov or later if the weather holds u should be ok in the green house im more likly to suffer from bud rot if it keeps rainin. keep it out there till she looks like shes sufferin keep a close eye on it tho any stress bring her in i reckon u still got bout a month so keep her out there hope it helps good luck ras


----------



## beef2410 (Oct 8, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i got 2 plants outdoors at the mo its been a bit wet last few days im sure they will survive ive had outdoor plants still growin in nov im lookin at cuttin mine down begginin of nov or later if the weather holds u should be ok in the green house im more likly to suffer from bud rot if it keeps rainin. keep it out there till she looks like shes sufferin keep a close eye on it tho any stress bring her in i reckon u still got bout a month so keep her out there hope it helps good luck ras


cheers man, heres hopin for some crackin smoke, i bought a short rider hopin for a small plant to hide, shes touchin 40 inches from soil to tip lol


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

beef2410 said:


> Right here goes, i'm getting a little nervous with the cold weather coming in fast to the uk.
> I have a short rider autoflower female in my greenhouse which is bubble wrapped and shes doin well at the moment, about a week since flowering has started to show.
> 
> The temp when i got into the car this morning was 4c, i read sumwhere that below that the plant goes into shock an could die.
> ...


You could put a heater in your greenhouse plenty of people that arn't growing weed do it for lesser plants in winter..


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Oct 9, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> You could put a heater in your greenhouse plenty of people that arn't growing weed do it for lesser plants in winter..


 
Hey ppl

New UK grower here 

Too much crap bud around here and sick of getting ripped off so thought I'd do my own. The last chap I bought from put it in the fridge to make it weigh more! Ain't putting up with dirty tricks like that anymore.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 9, 2009)

Red Eye Joe said:


> Hey ppl
> 
> New UK grower here
> 
> Too much crap bud around here and sick of getting ripped off so thought I'd do my own. The last chap I bought from put it in the fridge to make it weigh more! Ain't putting up with dirty tricks like that anymore.


 id rather it bin in the fridge than sprayed with fuknows wot


----------



## peter tosh,,bongsmoke (Oct 9, 2009)

what sort of heater would you rec ?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 10, 2009)

whats the best soil that is available from either b+q or homebase.
and whats the best in your opinions.
what works well and whats not so good or no good.
thanks for you opinions everyone.
some experience of using your particular choice of soil and the results would be really handy.

THANKS ALL.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> whats the best soil that is available from either b+q or homebase.
> and whats the best in your opinions.
> what works well and whats not so good or no good.
> thanks for you opinions everyone.
> ...


i went to a bnq megalopolis, and they had sweet fuck all in terms of choice for soil. didn't have what i wanted at all.

a friend who's been in green for the alst 20 years or so reccomended John Illes no.2 mix. along with perlite and 5mm sand, in like a 3:2:1 ratio. i used this and it seemed to give pretty good results. was my first grow so i can't comment on just how effective it is, but certainly ran into no drainage bug problems blah blah and the plants seemed to like it. i had to goto a propper garden center to find what i was after. even the flower pot range at bnq is pretty limited, and very expensive. i just shelled out £3 a go for run of the mill plastic runoff tray things...


----------



## Anonononymous (Oct 12, 2009)

Areet chaps, first time outdoor grower here, just harvested the top buds off one plant and I got 48.3 grams wet of some very nice looking afghan 

Am I the only person in the UK that's harvested their outdoor grow?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i went to a bnq megalopolis, and they had sweet fuck all in terms of choice for soil. didn't have what i wanted at all.
> 
> a friend who's been in green for the alst 20 years or so reccomended John Illes no.2 mix. along with perlite and 5mm sand, in like a 3:2:1 ratio. i used this and it seemed to give pretty good results. was my first grow so i can't comment on just how effective it is, but certainly ran into no drainage bug problems blah blah and the plants seemed to like it. i had to goto a propper garden center to find what i was after. even the flower pot range at bnq is pretty limited, and very expensive. i just shelled out £3 a go for run of the mill plastic runoff tray things...



The best soil you will ever use.... is the soil you make urself. Start composting lads!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> The best soil you will ever use.... is the soil you make urself. Start composting lads!!


iindeed, but i live like 50 feet above the street, the busy street, inbetween hundreds of buildings, although there is a nice communal garden out front 

in the past i did a lot of that thing, for garden flowers and veg, had a nice big composte heap for food wastes, had a second one that the farmer filled up with his lovely smellies, and about 500 tiger worms composting for me  


back in the day. the city rocks, but imagine if i'd been growing back at the old house


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

Yah, I figured you must be urban or u would be doing it already... 

Surely the communal garden is composting?


----------



## carpmandan (Oct 12, 2009)

hi guys, im new on here and just about to start my first grow!!
im just wonderin will a 125watt cfl lamp be ok to grow 3 plants or just the two?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2009)

the garden is for childrens ballgames only! apparently. 

and personally i think i'd stick with just the 2 plants under that light campmandan.


----------



## carpmandan (Oct 13, 2009)

cheers for the help mate, any of you from round west midlands area?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> the garden is for childrens ballgames only! apparently.
> 
> and personally i think i'd stick with just the 2 plants under that light campmandan.



Children make great compost.....


----------



## greenyield (Oct 13, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> whats the best soil that is available from either b+q or homebase.
> and whats the best in your opinions.
> what works well and whats not so good or no good.
> thanks for you opinions everyone.
> ...


ive used bio bizz all mix and coco mixed with hydroton before and got the best results with the coco, its about £13 for a 50ltr bag so can be pricey if you need alot of it.

i used a multi purpose compost from a wickes store cost me about £3 for a 75 ltr bag, using 15ltr pots and yielded the same as the bio biz did.
i think that any multi purpose compost will do the same and i would use it again if i was short on cash.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Oct 13, 2009)

Canna Pro is by far the best soil to use if your in the UK, easy to get hold of


----------



## growwwww (Oct 13, 2009)

greenyield said:


> ive used bio bizz all mix and coco mixed with hydroton before and got the best results with the coco, its about £13 for a 50ltr bag so can be pricey if you need alot of it.
> 
> i used a multi purpose compost from a wickes store cost me about £3 for a 75 ltr bag, using 15ltr pots and yielded the same as the bio biz did.
> i think that any multi purpose compost will do the same and i would use it again if i was short on cash.


did u have a problem with ph testing and all that shizz?


----------



## greenyield (Oct 13, 2009)

growwwww said:


> did u have a problem with ph testing and all that shizz?


the compost is neutral at 5.5 to 6.0 ph and i just mixed my nutrients in a 40 ltr bucket and ph downed it to 6.0 throughout the whole grow. i ended up with 12oz from 16x 15 ltr pots veged for 14 days before flowering. done under a 600watt light, i could have done better but i harvested early.

i was too tight to pay out for a ph tester for soil.


----------



## weakshit (Oct 13, 2009)

hey guys, been looking EVERYWHERE for those multi CFL sockets like you see in the US cfl grows where you have like 4 bulbs poking out of one socket on a bulb adapter. if anyone knows where i can purchase some of these adapter things that would be much appreciated.

safe, peace, smoke well


----------



## MrCouriosity (Oct 13, 2009)

weakshit said:


> hey guys, been looking EVERYWHERE for those multi CFL sockets like you see in the US cfl grows where you have like 4 bulbs poking out of one socket on a bulb adapter. if anyone knows where i can purchase some of these adapter things that would be much appreciated.
> 
> safe, peace, smoke well


Apperently maplins do em. I need2 but cant find em on there site


----------



## Hedgehunter (Oct 14, 2009)

There is a guy on ebay selling them


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> There is a guy on ebay selling them


 no link


----------



## badja (Oct 14, 2009)

you arite guys , only just noticed this uk grow thread , i like it i like it lol , i got a question for you lads, Is trimming a good idea??? now im by no means new to growing but iv never ever trimmed atall, as science says the leaves harvest the light producing energy therefore i never understood trimming the plants. i Know alot of rly rly experienced growers half of them trim saying they leave the leaves closests to the buds therefore diverting the energy into the places most needed , this to me sounds like bullshit and the rest agree with me that you shouldntrim atall, but i see so many ppl trimming i finally decided to have a go and see what happens, iv got 18 plants in a space roughly 9ft long by 4 - 5 ft wide, iv got a 8 inch outtake attached to a carbon , a 4 inch intake under 2 600 w hps lights, which i will be adding another too this week when i go and get a bigger fan for the intake, staying with 2 ntil i get it as iv got the temp at a steady 28 degrees and the RH at 50% so i dont want to make it much hotter without adding a bigger intake. Iv posted a piture of the last crop i did in the same space that i didnt trim and the crop im doing now that i have trimmed both at around the same stage a week into flower, basically just want some info on whether its worth doing and if so have i over done it atall, if you need better pictures let me know and ill pull a few of the babies out of the grow room, cheers


----------



## weakshit (Oct 14, 2009)

MrCouriosity said:


> Apperently maplins do em. I need2 but cant find em on there site


yeah theyre def not on maplins ive looked all over it. ebay is selling this weird 4 panel cfl but it's meant for a photographer's ultra powerful flash. I just want some cheap cheap adapter sockets ive looked everywhere. PLEASE HELP UUUUSS!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 14, 2009)

i couldn't find em. anywhere. had to get tube lighting. then got wrong stufgf (i'm telling myself i did, it could be exactly the right bulbs ) so went HA! and bought a 400w hps 

but i'm in your situation now. trying to build a veg room, and i need Y adapters else i'm off to buy a fabulocious £60 veg light with some spare cash lying around


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

instead of a million y shaped adapters etc you could get a strip light or two!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> instead of a million y shaped adapters etc you could get a strip light or two!


 or a 125w cfl for £24


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2009)

my journal is on it's way  duie to already taking over one walk in wardrobe for the flowering room, i can't justify taking over the entire other walk-in for veg, where would me shit go!?? i i have to settle with little alcoves


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet thread man.

i'm from Northern Ireland just started growing a free white widow plants. 
atm there is a shit load of pollen going bout and the bags of grass i can get aint worth the dough, so i just smoke pollen


----------



## rustybud (Oct 15, 2009)

Dylan360 said:


> Sweet thread man.
> 
> i'm from Northern Ireland just started growing a free white widow plants.
> atm there is a shit load of pollen going bout and the bags of grass i can get aint worth the dough, so i just smoke pollen


alryt mate .. from up north myself im on da same boat as urself fuck all gd grass and shit loads of pollen lol lucky enuff my mates shifts it and always has very gd white russian bt yet sells it 4g's for 50 .. dats were mate rate cums in lol 

roll on my xmas harvest all cheese and blue cheese. lol


----------



## Mr ukthc (Oct 15, 2009)

Can any 1 tell me if I lose my counsil house if I grow just 2 plants under a light?


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr ukthc said:


> Can any 1 tell me if I lose my counsil house if I grow just 2 plants under a light?


If you get caught yeah most likely


----------



## Mr ukthc (Oct 15, 2009)

I just spent about a month gathering up all I need to do an indoor grow. I got 2 lemon haze plants in a plastic green house in the garden. They have been flowering for about 3 weeks. I got a 250 hps a day ago and the next day my other half said she don't want to do the grow coz she don't want to lose our council house if we get busted. Any 1 know of any 1 who has been busted in this situation?


----------



## Mr ukthc (Oct 15, 2009)

I am well gutted. I have been on this forum for about a month and I love it. I have read a lot and learned a lot. This uk thread I just what I have been waiting for. So gutted it's all wasted. Still 1 day it will happen. I got 5 big budda cheese fem seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

dude back up a touch first off don't tell a single sole but your wife. secondly 2 plants you would get a slap on the wrist a caution at worst as long as its personal and your not flogging it your fine. the plod are lookin for vietnamese types turning semi's into 600 plant farms not joe bloggs hobby grower.

i understand your wife's fear my lass has the same fear but to be honest for a few plants the law really aren't bothered. a 250 hpos wouldn't even give off enough heat for a chopper to see. as long as your taking care of the smell with a filter and you keep your mouth shut. your all good man. 

GET YOUR GROW ON


----------



## Zakharov (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
After a few months of ridiculous drought here in East Anglia, I've just started my own growing adventure! I got me 5 femi lowryder2's and my mate has 5 femi lowryders. We've built ourselves some sexy grow rooms and just put the seeds in the dirt a few days ago! I am so excited. Christmas don't have shit on this! How long do you recon till I have my babies sprout? Cheers.


----------



## greenyield (Oct 16, 2009)

has anyone had an outdoor grow successfully in the uk?


----------



## High Time 420 (Oct 16, 2009)

carpmandan said:


> hi guys, im new on here and just about to start my first grow!!
> im just wonderin will a 125watt cfl lamp be ok to grow 3 plants or just the two?


Not even one, sorry.


----------



## Mr ukthc (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheers dude. Thing is I know that and so do you. But thing is me other half don't understand! On a better note a friend is willing to let me do it round her gaff as a joint project. Ha ha. It's on now, fkin sweet! Thanks again.


----------



## harper2002 (Oct 17, 2009)

where is best to buy lsd seeds?


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Oct 17, 2009)

harper2002 said:


> where is best to buy lsd seeds?


 
Attitude seed bank


----------



## josh b (Oct 20, 2009)

sup all uk growers whre u al from in the uk? im from the south of england in hampshire and seen a very gd hydro shop http://www.southcoasthydroponics.co.uk/Product_details.asp?productid=585 hope that helps people that live by me and any other's who find it hard to find the right eqipment for growing all check ma grow thanks.

add me as friend if u live by me mayb we can toke up? lol


----------



## Mr ukthc (Oct 21, 2009)

This may seem like a daft question but. I still got some plants outside and I have just started flushing them out but does any 1 know if the rain will damage my buds?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2009)

quite simply. yes.

this is where mold will come from unless you're very careful. get a roof over them asap, if it's raining where you are like it's been raining in the south west, you gonna have some possible troubles.


----------



## Mr ukthc (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks ttt, I had a feeling there was cause 4 concern. Tip top fella!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah man. i'm indoor, but i tend to just read from boredome, and as it seems, you want to keep a nice humidity level during intiial growth, but once you start flowering you gotta get that down to reduce mold growth. also the reason i beleive that you don't dump your bud directly into curing jars. you gotta get the majority of the plants moisure out, else you'll find a jar of moooold which nooooooooobody likes


----------



## greenyield (Oct 21, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> yeah man. i'm indoor, but i tend to just read from boredome, and as it seems, you want to keep a nice humidity level during intiial growth, but once you start flowering you gotta get that down to reduce mold growth. also the reason i beleive that you don't dump your bud directly into curing jars. you gotta get the majority of the plants moisure out, else you'll find a jar of moooold which nooooooooobody likes


 yes, you dry your buds first, then jar them up. doe. you get the best taste from packing em up in jars so ive heard. curing them so to speak.
i must say that once my buds are dry, i consume them and the first buds are the freshest so you should jar em up if you have alot, keep em fresh.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 25, 2009)

alryt lads ... wee question 4 yas any1 else been gettin comments in ther rep sayin shit like dis BEWARE OF '''ludacris''' HES A SNITCH RAT 

ludacris fink u hav abit of explainin ?? i gt more dan 1 comment sayin shit like dat lol...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

It's not him...it's a troll. Don't be fooled by the trolls idiotic postings.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 25, 2009)

dat didnt help much lol trolls fuck havnt seen dem n yrs half naked plastic dolls wit fuck'd up hair do's ;p


----------



## growwwww (Oct 25, 2009)

finally the herbs come around...


----------



## stoner1984 (Oct 25, 2009)

rustybud said:


> alryt lads ... wee question 4 yas any1 else been gettin comments in ther rep sayin shit like dis BEWARE OF '''ludacris''' HES A SNITCH RAT
> 
> ludacris fink u hav abit of explainin ?? i gt more dan 1 comment sayin shit like dat lol...


I have, someone has issues i think.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, a lot of folks have been getting rep messages to that extent, as said, it's just some arsehole with what is most likely a compleetely misguided vendetta


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2009)

howzitgaun folks. didnt know this thread was here, just kinda fell into it like alice. good to know it exists coz im new to growin and sum of the yank terms are a little bafflin, although any helps always welcome when u dont have a scooby doo. bout 2 weeks into my first grow. organic, 5 church and 1 la woman. under 2 x 55 watt cfl. in a cupboard . 18/6. all doin well, part from 1 lil' mutant but she seems to be improvin. just gotta tent (1.2m x 1.2m x2 m)movin them next week. hope me luck continues. need to get decent digi cam to post pix.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2009)

anythin from 140 to 180 an oz. blue cheese, skunk #1, kush and a helluva lot of unknown shit. thats west coast scotland. the solid up here is 60/70 oz and full of plastic and all sorts of toxic shit. wholesale up here is 1000 a ninebar for green, fuckin profit margins shockin, thats why all the dealers are into charlie. fuck it ahm just gonna grow and grow.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Oct 28, 2009)

see the threads doing well, good on ya tip top and co for keeping it going !


----------



## stoner1984 (Nov 17, 2009)

dura72 said:


> howzitgaun folks. didnt know this thread was here, just kinda fell into it like alice. good to know it exists coz im new to growin and sum of the yank terms are a little bafflin, although any helps always welcome when u dont have a scooby doo. bout 2 weeks into my first grow. organic, 5 church and 1 la woman. under 2 x 55 watt cfl. in a cupboard . 18/6. all doin well, part from 1 lil' mutant but she seems to be improvin. just gotta tent (1.2m x 1.2m x2 m)movin them next week. hope me luck continues. need to get decent digi cam to post pix.


Your gona need more light mate.


----------



## coco09 (Nov 17, 2009)

hi ya i changed my plants to 12/12 12 days ago i think they r doing well but i keep getting told to start them on a bud booster now. could anyone tell me how far into flowering should i start the booster?


----------



## rustybud (Nov 18, 2009)

coco09 said:


> hi ya i changed my plants to 12/12 12 days ago i think they r doing well but i keep getting told to start them on a bud booster now. could anyone tell me how far into flowering should i start the booster?


2 b honest mate i tend 2 keep feeding my plants vegin nutes 4 da first week or so in2 flowering den flush dem and start feedin dem flowerin nutes and boost wrks a treat ..


----------



## monkz (Nov 18, 2009)

rustybud said:


> 2 b honest mate i tend 2 keep feeding my plants vegin nutes 4 da first week or so in2 flowering den flush dem and start feedin dem flowerin nutes and boost wrks a treat ..


spot on
i do the same


----------



## UkVisionaires (Nov 18, 2009)

ooh lovely thread, new here!

Buying stuff round my way is useless besides the fact i've lost all of my contacts when i do get some it's underweight, not cured in the slightest with buds consisting of what must be air lol.

just in the initial planning stages for my project, will be joining the pc grow club soon.

Most confusing thing i've found so far is nutes and ph levels etc.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 18, 2009)

Did anyone go hemp expo! It was a great event in london! Big up and bless to everyone who was there, was fantastic.


----------



## Marijuanaa (Nov 19, 2009)

hey guys, jst found this thread...

where i am, i can get £10 for 0.8g... i grow indoor under a 400w HPS 
gotta love the UK, by the amount of rain we get, its almost like the UK is blessed to grow stuff...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2009)

pah, 0.8 for £10 i'd tell you to fuck off  we got growers around here selling to their dealers at £160 on the ounce for very middy stuff. 

and for whoever it is that is still going around with the ludacris informaer crap, i don't care.... nor does anyone else. he doesn't have my msn, my mobile bunmber, my IP adress, i don't PM him with details or send him letters with a return adress.

get iover yourself you pathetic person


----------



## rasclot (Nov 20, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> pah, 0.8 for £10 i'd tell you to fuck off  we got growers around here selling to their dealers at £160 on the ounce for very middy stuff.
> 
> and for whoever it is that is still going around with the ludacris informaer crap, i don't care.... nor does anyone else. he doesn't have my msn, my mobile bunmber, my IP adress, i don't PM him with details or send him letters with a return adress.
> 
> get iover yourself you pathetic person


 hahahahaha uve been told lol


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

OI OI UK GROWERS! 
Good to see a thread for da UK 
2.8g of normal to s**t/sprayed/wet bud - £20

3.5g of good, dry, clean bud - £25

112grams of the dankest s**t around....(around my way anyway  ) ABSOLUTLY F**K ALL, i grow4joe, BO!
no victim, no crime innit.



av a butchers at my journal

.G4J.


----------



## greenyield (Nov 20, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> pah, 0.8 for £10 i'd tell you to fuck off  we got growers around here selling to their dealers at £160 on the ounce for very middy stuff.


 not much profit in it for dealers then, why do they bother.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2009)

greenyield said:


> not much profit in it for dealers then, why do they bother.


that's just it, they make exactly the same kind of profit. they get sold their ounce for a higher price, so they break down the deals into smaller weights to maintain their profit margin. was abck home with my bro and some mates, and £10's were coming in at 0.8 as standard, which is just criminal.

i only know a handful of poeple that can sort me an ounce for £160, and one person at £125 for mid-high but is very sparodic, most others are charging £180-£200, but generallyjust tell you they can only sort you out with smalls, and no bigs for at least 3 months etc, although a colleage has recently informed me that there is a dealer and grower, sound as fook, who generally holds in the Lbs, living maybe 25 meters away?


----------



## stoner1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> OI OI UK GROWERS!
> Good to see a thread for da UK
> 2.8g of normal to s**t/sprayed/wet bud - £20
> 
> ...


 
Nice lookin buds mate!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 20, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> Nice lookin buds mate!


Thanks man...


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 21, 2009)

Be in no doubt street dealers are ripping the average punter off, my wholesale price has risen about 10-15% in the last 18 months, not the 25-45% increse seen in 'deals' !


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Hedgehunter said:


> Be in no doubt street dealers are ripping the average punter off, my wholesale price has risen about 10-15% in the last 18 months, not the 25-45% increse seen in 'deals' !


and whats all dis BS i keep hearing from the government about dangerously potent strains are now on the streets?
s**t i hant found none...  none on da streets anyway...



<keep it green>


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2009)

they've also stated it's upto 50% thc on the london streets nowadays. hook me up iwht ome of THAT!


----------



## Zoikes (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice people, ther eshould actually be aseperate home page thread for UK growes, im currently growing Cheese and power plant, i bought 10 of those 2 strains in seeds, and only 2 have tap rooted, its been like 10 days now...
Big juicey blackish brown they are


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2009)

it's been brought up mant times and there is no real need for a UK section, as while wew are many, we're not that many, and a thread does us fine if you advertise it's presence. other than outdoord and shops, there's not much different from UK to global


----------



## dirty roots (Nov 22, 2009)

hey hey callin out from the uk how is every1


----------



## rasclot (Nov 22, 2009)

dirty roots said:


> hey hey callin out from the uk how is every1


 brilliant


----------



## greenyield (Nov 22, 2009)

does anyone know where to buy coco croutons in the uk??


----------



## mygoldtin (Nov 22, 2009)

The glassy gritty mess has gone..., Now we have really nice bud @ around £200 the z or crap for £150.
Its costs around £8p/m with 3xfans 3x envirolites (125/125/200w) to produce around 3oz of quality bud every month ... go figure


----------



## Buster Gonad (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello from the UK 

And no shit, but I just read this whole thread, well it's taken me a couple of days


----------



## growwwww (Nov 22, 2009)

mygoldtin said:


> The glassy gritty mess has gone..., Now we have really nice bud @ around £200 the z or crap for £150.
> Its costs around £8p/m with 3xfans 3x envirolites (125/125/200w) to produce around 3oz of quality bud every month ... go figure


 fdcgfdc


----------



## High Time 420 (Nov 22, 2009)

dirty roots said:


> hey hey callin out from the uk how is every1


Good Good!


----------



## growwwww (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone know, can i use one plug attatched to both cfls and a computer fan? or atleaste one plug and 2 fans i know its something to do with series and parralel, is it that they have to be wired parralel? hmm im not so sure.


----------



## Buster Gonad (Nov 22, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Does anyone know, can i use one plug attatched to both cfls and a computer fan? or atleaste one plug and 2 fans i know its something to do with series and parralel, is it that they have to be wired parralel? hmm im not so sure.


Your PC fan ain't gonna be 240 volt AC mate


----------



## growwwww (Nov 22, 2009)

Buster Gonad said:


> Your PC fan ain't gonna be 240 volt AC mate


Yes, very true...when typing it i realised that isint gonna happen, but what about linking 2 fans to one plug its parralel isint it?


----------



## Buster Gonad (Nov 22, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Yes, very true...when typing it i realised that isint gonna happen, but what about linking 2 fans to one plug its parralel isint it?


Parallel makes more sense I'd say.


----------



## minimaterix (Nov 22, 2009)

Around the midlands its £220 an oz for nice cheese!!!!
10s of cheese are at 1 gram, but £25 eiths usualy weighin in at 3.5


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2009)

are you talking about running things such as the cfl and fan off of a computer power suply, linking the copmmuter fan straight into a mains plug cfl light, or running bot a cfl and a computer fan off a power transformer thing?

if the cfl is a plug in the wall stand alone, then ignore it. take the computer fan, and find yourself any spare simple phone charger that powers at around 7-12 volts, basically any nkia etc as far as i'm aware, and cut the wire, splice, and solder/attach the fans also cut and spliced positive an negative, assuming it's not a 3 pin connector, n which case ignore the yellow power sensing cable thing thing


----------



## growwwww (Nov 22, 2009)

Yah im pretty sure ive got it now cheers!

Also im getting £12.50 eigths at the moment, 3.5gs of nice thai...Nothing special not gonna lie but im happy with it. HAHAHA


----------



## minimaterix (Nov 22, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Yah im pretty sure ive got it now cheers!
> 
> Also im getting £12.50 eigths at the moment, 3.5gs of nice thai...Nothing special not gonna lie but im happy with it. HAHAHA


 so much shit bud around at the minute in birmingham for example English is going round which isnt a nice taste but does get you stoned as a last resort.


----------



## readytolearn (Nov 23, 2009)

hahah u need to move mate


----------



## The2TimEr (Nov 23, 2009)

Hows it going UK growers! good to be British!
Have tried putting this on the plant cures and problems section but i havent had a reply in 3 days. I'v got this 1 cali hash plant atm, she's been vegged for 2 months started on the windowsill then in under my 250w hps.
During that 2 months she had no nutes and now shes 2 weeks into flower i mustve picked off around 80 little leaves (all the older growth) plus fan leaves are dying. Can anyone recommend me some nutes that can help her out? Cheers fellas heres piccys


----------



## monkz (Nov 23, 2009)

give it some superthrive


----------



## readytolearn (Nov 23, 2009)

i have used canna and vitalink in the past. Last grow was done with the vitalink easy for veg, its a one bottle solution for hydro. They are all pretty much the same to be honest. good luck


----------



## The2TimEr (Nov 23, 2009)

Superthrive ? What it is and where could i order some from ?


----------



## maturesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Hows it going UK growers! good to be British!
> Have tried putting this on the plant cures and problems section but i havent had a reply in 3 days. I'v got this 1 cali hash plant atm, she's been vegged for 2 months started on the windowsill then in under my 250w hps.
> During that 2 months she had no nutes and now shes 2 weeks into flower i mustve picked off around 80 little leaves (all the older growth) plus fan leaves are dying. Can anyone recommend me some nutes that can help her out? Cheers fellas heres piccys


Hi mate,

2 months with no nutes? As said, a drop of superthrive is good stuff as a general pick-me- up. Why not order a bottle together with a good bloom feed? I like Bio Bizz but there are so many out there! I reckon a good feed then watch her go  How long has she been in that pot? Its not too late to pot her into some fresh soil for those roots to stretch into. At a pinch you could just grab a bottle of tomato feed from any garden centre, not ideal but it will give it a boost.

Hope this helps.

ms.


----------



## The2TimEr (Nov 23, 2009)

Cheers MS that does help, where would be the best place to order these things from? 
I order my stuff from growell.co.uk.
Also are there any good bloom boosters that you know of that contain a good amount of N?


----------



## maturesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Cheers MS that does help, where would be the best place to order these things from?
> I order my stuff from growell.co.uk.
> Also are there any good bloom boosters that you know of that contain a good amount of N?


Growell is a good reliable online shop. Personally I use seaofgreen (link below for you), I've been ordering from them for the last 5 years and they have never once let me down. Whats more you can phone them if you have any questions on nutes etc. Bags of info in the site too, the grow guides are excellent. See what you think?

seaofgreen link.


----------



## mark pearce (Nov 23, 2009)

hi does any1 use vitalink buddy in the uk?


----------



## chumpchange (Nov 23, 2009)

get your stuff from grotec,cheap,and free postage on any order over 20 quid,and next day delivery


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2009)

you musst've had some good soil to get her going for 2 months wihtout feed  what kind of size are you lookinga t after that amount of veg? i had mine going for 4 weeks to the dot, and she got to about a foot and a half by then


----------



## Buster Gonad (Nov 24, 2009)

What and where can I get cheap nutes in the UK???


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2009)

cheap isn't really a word you should be thinking of. that would be like taking a pretty lady, feeding her onthing but tesco value cheese and ham and wondering why she looks like crap 

spend your money well when buying nutes.

as to a good site, i liike to use http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk thye are pretty good, offer a great range, and are really secure  there are plenty of others around that i don't know about i'm sure, but i've had nothing but really really easy saililng using that site


----------



## growwwww (Nov 24, 2009)

Buster Gonad said:


> What and where can I get cheap nutes in the UK???


You can go to homebase/b and q and buy like tomatoes shit just check the NPK and make sure its alright


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah you can buy tomato food but its a bit like runnin a rolls royce on paraffin


----------



## mark pearce (Nov 25, 2009)

has any1 used vitalink buddy?have people made good yields usin this?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2009)

greens horticulture is a decent place to get all ur gear, tents lights fans nutes , hydro , organic. but i dont think they do seeds . i got my my nutes ther bio grow and bio bloom. bout ten quid each for a litre thats loads more than your gaunna need for a grow , shld do u a few grows unless ur going large.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2009)

i used the 1L biobizz nutes, same as you'ev bought, and those 2 bottles lasted me through the entire first grow, 4 plants, then through the second grow, 6 plants, and are still 1/3 full


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 7, 2009)

ive been using canna terra flores with pk13/14 since i started flowering cost me £14 from the local bong shop and i'll be getting some vega for next veg. by the looks of things it'l last a fair few grows with a 1lt bottol of each.


----------



## rustybud (Dec 8, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> ive been using canna terra flores with pk13/14 since i started flowering cost me £14 from the local bong shop and i'll be getting some vega for next veg. by the looks of things it'l last a fair few grows with a 1lt bottol of each.


oi mate im using the canna range and its lasted me a gd 3 4 grows nw, quality stuff. wat ya fink of the canna nutes??


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2009)

i just got canna a&b from a mate but coz its hydro nutes ive not used it yet. is it any good for a soil grow? if it is what kinda mls to litres dilution should be used?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 8, 2009)

dura72 said:


> i just got canna a&b from a mate but coz its hydro nutes ive not used it yet. is it any good for a soil grow? if it is what kinda mls to litres dilution should be used?


 i use canna a+b its for coco only i think i wouldn use it with soil. its a nute substitute n coco has nothing in it u substitute it with canna a+b


----------



## growwwww (Dec 8, 2009)

Guys tommorow im going to homebase, any one reccomend a decent soil to buy from there, which type and range ( which mg? ) i wanna go for cheap price so yeah, which ones have you guys use without having PH problems?

appreciate help alot, cheers.


----------



## Thestinker (Dec 8, 2009)

hi everyone, just a quik question as im short on time, is there not a uk sub forum?


----------



## growwwww (Dec 8, 2009)

Thestinker said:


> hi everyone, just a quik question as im short on time, is there not a uk sub forum?


no need really, we are small in numbers compared to those bloody americans and whatevre, and we can ask questions in general on the normal forum- its nice to have a thread though


----------



## Thestinker (Dec 8, 2009)

yeh good point, its just a pain translating american stores and equipment to that in the uk (i.e wallmart -homebase etc)
since i cant buy online atm


----------



## growwwww (Dec 8, 2009)

Thestinker said:


> yeh good point, its just a pain translating american stores and equipment to that in the uk (i.e wallmart -homebase etc)
> since i cant buy online atm


trust me, us brits are so much worse off for equipment and shops n shit, they have ufkcing amazing stores in america, its mad.

Anyway can anyone reccomend a decent soil that they didint ahve any problems with ph or whatever on? From homebase preferably.

peace


----------



## rasclot (Dec 8, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Guys tommorow im going to homebase, any one reccomend a decent soil to buy from there, which type and range ( which mg? ) i wanna go for cheap price so yeah, which ones have you guys use without having PH problems?
> 
> appreciate help alot, cheers.


 ur better off goin to ur local hydro shop n gettin sum canna coco plus since ive used it ive had no ph problems wot so ever n produced sum monsters its only £11
but ul need coco a+b nutes £11.84http://www.3ch.co.uk/growing-media/others/cat_79.html
*Canna Coco Coir*









Canna Coco Coir Professional Plus is the professional plant medium that offers the gardener and his plants many advantages. Canna Coco Coir consists of 100% coco flakes, produced in India while processing coconuts. Canna Coco Coir is a pure, organic product with a homogeneous structure and no chemical additives. Thanks to Cannas unique production process it is free of harmful viruses and soil diseases.
Canna Coco Coir has a complex water/ air system that provides the ideal conditions for this professional approach to cultivation. It also contains a special mould (Trichoderma) that protects the plants against soil diseases. It can be used a number of times and makes an excellent soil improver after use.
We do not ship this outside of the mainland UK.




Quantity:
Price *£11.00 *
   






2226 in stock 
Code: GM001
Weight: 0kg






Canna Coco£11.84Canna Coco Starter Kit£42.50Canna Boost Accelerator£19.97Cannazym£5.95


----------



## cocker (Dec 8, 2009)

is there an organic soil that can be used right thru grow without adding nutes? ive been using mg potting soil and it's been brill but i'm 4 week into flowering now and the fan leaves are turning yellow and dying


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2009)

growwwww said:


> trust me, us brits are so much worse off for equipment and shops n shit, they have ufkcing amazing stores in america, its mad.
> 
> Anyway can anyone reccomend a decent soil that they didint ahve any problems with ph or whatever on? From homebase preferably.
> 
> peace


 whats wrong with b and q compost, ive been using it 2 years and seems ok.


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 9, 2009)

del66666 said:


> whats wrong with b and q compost, ive been using it 2 years and seems ok.


be very carefull of cheap soil, u can have mites and fungas nats in it before u even plant!!!

the best soil for uk growers is john innes, they have a range from 1 to 5.
1 for seedlings and the higher range for more established plants!!


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 9, 2009)

growwwww said:


> trust me, us brits are so much worse off for equipment and shops n shit, they have ufkcing amazing stores in america, its mad.
> 
> Anyway can anyone reccomend a decent soil that they didint ahve any problems with ph or whatever on? From homebase preferably.
> 
> peace


i think not somehow, u have wallmart in america, we have hydro shops dedicated to growing!!!!
most of u americans grow with cfl 2, cant understand that to be honest, get a hps or why bother, they arnt that expensive to run and produce massive difference end results.
just my opinion.


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 9, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i use canna a+b its for coco only i think i wouldn use it with soil. its a nute substitute n coco has nothing in it u substitute it with canna a+b


u CAN USE coco nutes in soil with amazing results.

there is no diffrence, infact u can even use hydro nutes in soil.


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 9, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Hows it going UK growers! good to be British!
> Have tried putting this on the plant cures and problems section but i havent had a reply in 3 days. I'v got this 1 cali hash plant atm, she's been vegged for 2 months started on the windowsill then in under my 250w hps.
> During that 2 months she had no nutes and now shes 2 weeks into flower i mustve picked off around 80 little leaves (all the older growth) plus fan leaves are dying. Can anyone recommend me some nutes that can help her out? Cheers fellas heres piccys


i use IONIC GROW, BLOOM AND BOOST.

u can also use canna wich is pretty popular at the mo, i have no problem with ionic tho, this is the result of 5wks veg and 6 wks flower with ionic nutes.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2009)

hey medigreen i bet you are a midget and your arm is only 6 inches long lol...........


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

600wMediGreenGrower said:


> i think not somehow, u have wallmart in america, we have hydro shops dedicated to growing!!!!
> most of u americans grow with cfl 2, cant understand that to be honest, get a hps or why bother, they arnt that expensive to run and produce massive difference end results.
> just my opinion.



USA have hydro shops aswell -_-

So just standard b and q compost yes? how much is it? now ive gotta find a fucking bnq

peace


----------



## Reiss (Dec 9, 2009)

Only soil I've ever used is BioBizz Organic. Get it here or find it on Ebay.
Contains great organic nutrients.
My results speak for themselves (check the links in my sig)

DON'T CHEAP OUT ON SOIL


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2009)

b and q seed and cutting compost, about 3.50 for 24 litres, i use it all the way through with a bit of perlite.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

kk well those links fuckd up...

They are the b and q value multipurpose compost 10l 1 quid

then the B and Q houseplant compost 12 litres 2.98

then the b and q mutlipurpose compost 12 litres 2.98


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

del66666 said:


> b and q seed and cutting compost, about 3.50 for 24 litres, i use it all the way through with a bit of perlite.


do you mean sowing and cutting compost?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2009)

ah yeah dats what i mean lol


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2009)

oh yeah dats what i mean lol .


----------



## BLOCKER (Dec 9, 2009)

Can someone please link me to some good/reliable online hydro retailers please.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 9, 2009)

i got 2 x 50 litre bags of miracle-gro from b&q for around £12. sum ppl dont like it coz its got nutes in but i had no probs at all. started with b&q potting soil for 2 weeks(couple of quid for a small bag) then straight into the miracle grow with 25%perlite and 10% vermiculite. i went four weeks b4 puttin nutes any where near them. plants are doing great. no nute burn or yellowing at all.probably spent £20 in total and still got more than half a bag of miracle gro left. ( 6 plants in 3 gallon/10 litre pots). b&q got a few decent deals like ph/moisture tester, thermometers etc.


----------



## cocker (Dec 9, 2009)

dura72 said:


> i got 2 x 50 litre bags of miracle-gro from b&q for around £12. sum ppl dont like it coz its got nutes in but i had no probs at all. started with b&q potting soil for 2 weeks(couple of quid for a small bag) then straight into the miracle grow with 25%perlite and 10% vermiculite. i went four weeks b4 puttin nutes any where near them. plants are doing great. no nute burn or yellowing at all.probably spent £20 in total and still got more than half a bag of miracle gro left. ( 6 plants in 3 gallon/10 litre pots). b&q got a few decent deals like ph/moisture tester, thermometers etc.


how do you tell the ph with those meter's cos it only says alkaline or acidic?


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 9, 2009)

growwwww said:


> USA have hydro shops aswell -_-
> 
> So just standard b and q compost yes? how much is it? now ive gotta find a fucking bnq
> 
> peace


b n q compost is shite, go to a farmers cooprative and buy JOHN INNES soiless mix, it is top stuff, fully graded, no bugs, mites, or the dreaded gnats.
dont bother with cheap shite.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

600wMediGreenGrower said:


> b n q compost is shite, go to a farmers cooprative and buy JOHN INNES soiless mix, it is top stuff, fully graded, no bugs, mites, or the dreaded gnats.
> dont bother with cheap shite.


Dels grows are nice...Im gonna give it a go, ive got some old soil, but its of an unknown variety...Should i still use it ???


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 9, 2009)

BLOCKER said:


> Can someone please link me to some good/reliable online hydro retailers please.


 
www.growell.com


----------



## Reiss (Dec 10, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> www.growell.com


I've used growell too, really good service.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 10, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Dels grows are nice...Im gonna give it a go, ive got some old soil, but its of an unknown variety...Should i still use it ???


 
best not use old unknown soil. stick to b and q and i promise you wont go wrong mate


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2009)

cocker said:


> how do you tell the ph with those meter's cos it only says alkaline or acidic?


dunno what kinda meter u bought mate, the one i got shows the ph scale all the way through from 1 to 9. only cost 5 or 6 quid.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone else out there using the Cellmax nute range? The guy at the local shop said its top quality, Anyone got owt to say about Cellmax?


----------



## Gioj3 (Dec 10, 2009)

I know this off topic but in scotland the Chinese are the ones selling all the weed and i'm wondering if they are going the same in any other parts of britain.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2009)

i wish they would move some down to ayrshire, its as dry as a camels scrote. cant even get solid hash on a regular basis. fuckers want over £400 for a bar. and even if u can find green anywhere the minimum price is £160 an oz. no wonder we all fuckin grow!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 10, 2009)

dura72 said:


> i wish they would move some down to ayrshire, its as dry as a camels scrote. cant even get solid hash on a regular basis. fuckers want over £400 for a bar. and even if u can find green anywhere the minimum price is £160 an oz. no wonder we all fuckin grow!!


You think thats bad, m8 where im from soap bar is the worst an costs 900-1100 a bar.
Alot of pollen around which is all sold at 10 pound a g. And any green goes for 15a g.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

holy christ 1100 a 9 of soap?!?!?!!? where the f do you live?!?! that's extortion. im going to move near you and clear up


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy christ 1100 a 9 of soap?!?!?!!? where the f do you live?!?! that's extortion. im going to move near you and clear up


LMAO please do m8 someone needs to!
not going into detail but im in the channel islands, cant imagine what the prices are on the smaller 1's. I just got a 100g block of pollen and paid 805 for it. i dont go near soap anymore!!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2009)

I've heard it's a mare recently for gear in Scotland....but 1100 for a bar of (whatever it is they put in soap bar - henna, moroccan turds- no sorry, Spanish turds, plastic bags, etc)......sheesh. Even in the droughts of the early 90's, it only went up to 2500 for a k (and then there was actually hash in the bar.)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

good on ya for not touching the soap man, i havent seen any for time, and im fucking glad haha

100g for like a half a euro bar 7 oz one yeah?! thats about 225 the oz sweet baby jesus and the orphans you could fly to amsterdam pick up a half fly back flog a couple of grams and have made money on the trip


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good on ya for not touching the soap man, i havent seen any for time, and im fucking glad haha
> 
> 100g for like a half a euro bar 7 oz one yeah?! thats about 225 the oz sweet baby jesus and the orphans you could fly to amsterdam pick up a half fly back flog a couple of grams and have made money on the trip


 No wonder there are so many Brown heads in the UK!!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good on ya for not touching the soap man, i havent seen any for time, and im fucking glad haha
> 
> 100g for like a half a euro bar 7 oz one yeah?! thats about 225 the oz sweet baby jesus and the orphans you could fly to amsterdam pick up a half fly back flog a couple of grams and have made money on the trip


Well there 100g blocks = 3 1/2 oz.
I can rake in a k for that nd pay 805 for it.
But i think as long as the smokes decent which it is that could be worse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah man pollens a nice smoke i sometimes like to smoke hash over green if i want to take the edge off but not be completely smashed


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man pollens a nice smoke i sometimes like to smoke hash over green if i want to take the edge off but not be completely smashed


Exactly what im doing right now m8!
 out to ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

amen!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2009)

i paid 1100 for k of soapbar bout 5 months ago, and i'd gladly pay the same again but its just not there, i keep hearing about the odd bar hear and there but by the time i get a phone number its all fuckin gone. i'll say one thing though the amount of valium on the go round my way is fuckin ridiculous. but all the money is in the white powder. i must've built around 4 schools and a fuckin hospital in columbia by now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

id take a valium over a soapy spliff anyday lol 

thats a pretty good price on a key dura


----------



## del66666 (Dec 10, 2009)

275 for a 9 bar...............


----------



## growwwww (Dec 10, 2009)

del66666 said:


> 275 for a 9 bar...............



Erm... nice!!! thats a sweet price, but bunk stuff?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 10, 2009)

best there has been for a few years, def ok on the volcano....................


----------



## growwwww (Dec 10, 2009)

del66666 said:


> best there has been for a few years, def ok on the volcano....................


damn, you got a nice contact...I get some pretty nice bud, for 120 an ounce thats superly reduced price and from a decent contact. But man, thats a nice price.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 10, 2009)

120 is good on an o, can get a half b for 520 or 9 for a bag of sand, thin on the ground at mo though. lots of police action at mo.


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id take a valium over a soapy spliff anyday lol
> 
> thats a pretty good price on a key dura


ide second that cent anyday!!!!!!!!
nothing like a good val and a beer to wash it downactualy im gunna drop 1 now b4 the misses comes home lol.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 10, 2009)

600wMediGreenGrower said:


> ide second that cent anyday!!!!!!!!
> nothing like a good val and a beer to wash it downactualy im gunna drop 1 now b4 the misses comes home lol.


Fuck pills man, fuck shit spliff aswell...Just do nothing...


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 10, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Fuck pills man, fuck shit spliff aswell...Just do nothing...


r u real????????????????????


----------



## growwwww (Dec 10, 2009)

600wMediGreenGrower said:


> r u real????????????????????


Good spliff


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2009)

sniff glue!!!!! shit , i'm showing my age.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

im here for good time not a long time. booze weed sniff n sleepers the only evils i dont touch are psychedelics and tabs. tabs are for mugs


----------



## dava (Dec 11, 2009)

im from leeds, can usually get a good variety of weed up here, berries/k2/white shark/cheese....
its not cheap though aound 180-200 an oz


----------



## joblet (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello to everyone! I'm new around here.

Gave up buying weed after the price for an oz of poor quality hit the 200 mark, used to get an oz of Dutch stuff for 120 but unfortunately those days seem long gone. Got 2 PPP and 2 Skunk #1 under 400hps in a grow tent. Only seedlings at the moment. It's my first grow under lights, so quite interested how it progresses, grown for the past few years under the great grow light in the sky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

joblet said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new around here.
> 
> Gave up buying weed after the price for an oz of poor quality hit the 200 mark, used to get an oz of Dutch stuff for 120 but unfortunately those days seem long gone. Got 2 PPP and 2 Skunk #1 under 400hps in a grow tent. Only seedlings at the moment. It's my first grow under lights, so quite interested how it progresses, grown for the past few years under the great grow light in the sky.


Welcome to RIU! 

SACK THE DEALER!!!!!!

yeah those days are well past gone man. i saw an oz of £120 weed the other day it smelled like old soap bars used to and was full of seeds. i wouldnt have even cooked with it let alone smoke it. but then again im a weed snob now

happy growing


----------



## dava (Dec 11, 2009)

init, the price is ridicolous now tho, in leeds you get 2g for a henry, chronic or not, luckily the guy i get it off knows a few people that grow it so every now and again he has chronic in, most of the time though he has a good standard of weed! i am getting
bored of berries now though! i enjoy smoking the lemony scented weed, got a really distinct taste when you smoke it!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

man its weird everyone down south talks about getting weed in grams worth shit up north is still in henries tho i havent seen a full 3.5 grams in time.

last one i saw was 2.4


----------



## del66666 (Dec 11, 2009)

im south and hens are 20 squid, oz 115 and up, depends who you know


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 11, 2009)

del66666 said:


> im south and hens are 20 squid, oz 115 and up, depends who you know


where im from if u get an oz for £120 it will be shite, good weed starts from 150 up2 £190-200.

the less u buy the more it costs, ive seen 2.8g'z going for £30. thats £240 an oz.

get growing!!!

i use for medical reasons so if i didnt grow i wouldnt be able to smoke it as i cannot afford those extreme prices.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah you bet, who can afford it these days, 4 or 5 years ago it was all dutch, my mate was bringing kilos of it over, snow white, white widow, bubblegum, ak47, all for a hundred notes an oz, god bless the old days.


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 11, 2009)

del66666 said:


> yeah you bet, who can afford it these days, 4 or 5 years ago it was all dutch, my mate was bringing kilos of it over, snow white, white widow, bubblegum, ak47, all for a hundred notes an oz, god bless the old days.


those days are long gone, it will be £200 an oz before u know it, and i dont think the prices will drop!!!!!!!.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 11, 2009)

good job we all got our own, used to think growing would be hard but i dont ph or check humidity or anything and dont really get any problems.... i know people who pay a tenner a g, mugs


----------



## growwwww (Dec 11, 2009)

del66666 said:


> good job we all got our own, used to think growing would be hard but i dont ph or check humidity or anything and dont really get any problems.... i know people who pay a tenner a g, mugs


Dude i went b and q and i have the compost you were talking about, germinating now...


----------



## del66666 (Dec 11, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Dude i went b and q and i have the compost you were talking about, germinating now...


 
like they say, you can do it if you b and q it.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 11, 2009)

dura72 said:


> but all the money is in the white powder. i must've built around 4 schools and a fuckin hospital in columbia by now.


"White powder" that must be that shit they call coke these days. 10% cocaine 90% lidocaine/bezocaine/washing up powder or any other white powder.

Ill bet any off the coke you buy on the street in the uk is less than 20% pure.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> "White powder" that must be that shit they call coke these days. 10% cocaine 90% lidocaine/bezocaine/washing up powder or any other white powder.
> 
> Ill bet any off the coke you buy on the street in the uk is less than 20% pure.


u better believe it, i used to be quite involved in the whole game but kinda move away from it ( got a young family, don't need the fuckin hassle).some of the shit ive had to return, and its fuckin embarrasin takein £40 from peopl for shit gear. i still have a bit regular but i'm kinda lucky that i know all the local boys and usually get the best in the area. i'm certain it was fuckin 9/11 and 7/7 that fucked it all up. the fuckin security and customs are all over the place now. although i suppose that we've all taken up growing is a silver lineing. at least we're not smoking that fuckin plastic and bootpolish shit!!!


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 11, 2009)

del66666 said:


> good job we all got our own, used to think growing would be hard but i dont ph or check humidity or anything and dont really get any problems.... i know people who pay a tenner a g, mugs


i totaly agree, i dont mess with my PH at all and dont fuss to much, just let em do their own thing with a bit of love and attention on top and heres what i get on a basic 600w hps home made setup.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 11, 2009)

shit hot mate, wish i had the chance to use a big hps but no way can be done. still just have to do the best you can with what you got


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

it was the recession and 9/11 with the increased security the euopean importers wanted more money for the shipments so the quality of the sniff whent through the floor.

i have a good connect where i can get 80-90% straight for 75 a g and it doesnt get cheaper on the henry or up. i think the top man pays 60 a g on the oz.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2009)

75 a g. christ in a wheelchair!!!!! but i suppose if its decent sniff then its worth it, still better than buying 2 g for 80. round here no one bothers with henrys now, its all 3 for a ton. saves fuckin around wi half grams. although to be honest most cunts are givein u 0.8, i did 0.9 coz the profits were good enuff for me , it worked out aroun £21 a gee i waz payin. we had some gear up here the were callin "peruvian flake", dunno if it was but it was fuckin lethal. it was 80 a g but it was only here 4 around 2 weeks. i had one decnt line and was buzzin (heavily) for about two hours , and i'm no misty eyed begginer!!!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2009)

hey don gin and dura ,you two ever bombed it ?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2009)

del66666 said:


> hey don gin and dura ,you two ever bombed it ?


not sure wot u mean. when i talk about a bomb it was a wrap of speed in a skin. if its that u mean then no, never with charlie. just sniffed it, apart from rocking it up a couple of times, although stopped that for the obvious reasons


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2009)

dura72 said:


> not sure wot u mean. when i talk about a bomb it was a wrap of speed in a skin. if its that u mean then no, never with charlie. just sniffed it, apart from rocking it up a couple of times, although stopped that for the obvious reasons


 
yeah i stopped that too. touched nothing harder than green for 6-7 years. yeah in a paper and bomb like speed, much better than sniffing...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

never bombed it it smells too nice  smoked it a couple of times in a spliff wasnt for me


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never bombed it it smells too nice  smoked it a couple of times in a spliff wasnt for me


 yeah smoking it is a waste but if you bomb it it lasts longer and id say is a stronger hit.....


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2009)

i take that back, if you got a few g to spare get a decent pipe, load on some nice green and a sprinkle of coke, should do the job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

hahahahahahah spare coke


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2009)

in the older days when it was 150 a hen for the 90 percent stuff, 900 an oz....those were the days as mary hopkins said......but yeah try bombing at least once.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

k will do man.

man i know if i had a golf ball of coke i wouldnt stop til it was gone. i have a cast iron will til it comes to coke. i have a healthy respect for it now


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2009)

where is it u get spare coke?????? i'm moving there.. does bombing it not fuck ur stomach up? i know mules die evry now and then on the smuggle run. what type of hit do u get and is it as "uppy" or a sorta constant low level "buzz", same as sniffing speed or bombing it. ive heard of a few ways of takin speed but only sniff,smoke or jag on charlie( fuck that, i've no respect for my liver and lungs but i quite fancy my veins stayin intact)


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 13, 2009)

del66666 said:


> in the older days when it was 150 a hen for the 90 percent stuff, 900 an oz....those were the days as mary hopkins said......but yeah try bombing at least once.


lol, youd only get 90% pure in if you lived in Bogota. 

I love the way dealers will tell you its 90% pure then you see them sniff up a huge line. Which if it was 90% would almost certainly cause a mild stroke or cardiac arrest!

8th should last 48 hours non stop not one evening.


----------



## Trigga Uk (Dec 13, 2009)

Wots Good RIU UK... 


























































Ive just bought a grow tent, never used one before and would like to no if my set up looks alright to you guys.

Im useing a Aurora pro 600 watt light with a built in timer in the balace, a air extractor, a small fan and a flood and drain 4 pot system with clay pebbles which ive never used before, ive always used soil. 

My Light is 24inch`s above the tops of the plants, the lights not burning them but i dont want them to stretch, whats the ideal distance im not 100% sure??

Ive only used 2 of the 4 pots from my flood and drain system because i dont think my babies will have enough space to grow once there in the bloom stage because they double in size does this look alright or should i put another 2 in? Would i yeild more off 2 or 4 in the same amout of space?.

Should i topp my babies now or should i wait? ive had them uder the light for 5 days, i can see the 4th and 5th node already.??? 

Uk growers- Is VITALINK a good nute or not? this was recomended to me and i was told it works well with clay pebbles im not sure but have used it anyway.... 

Ive been leaving my flood and drain pump on for about 1hour twice a day is this ok?? 
My Temp when light is ON is about 30c - 35c max and 20c when light is OFF. Humidity is about 50% when water pump is on and can fall to about 28% max when it goes off. Ive included a few pics so you can see what im talking about if anyone has any usefull tips for me there welcome, i`ll keep you updated.... Bless

I POSTED THIS LAST MONTH, IVE NOW PUT THEM ON 12/12 CYCLE 12 DAYS AGO THEY ARE ABOUT 3 FEET TALL AND PROPA BUSHY 2 1/2 FEET WIDE ALL ROUND, THEY WERE ON 18/6 FOR 4 WEEKS I ENDED UP LEAVING WATER PUMP ON 24 HOURS A DAY COZ WHEN I TURNED IT OFF ROOTS WENT ALL DRY AND PLANT WENT LIMP, I TOPPED THEM AND I NOW HAVE 2 MAIN HEADS ON EACH NOT 1. I WILL POST YOU GUYS SOME PICS IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE PROGRESS LET ME NO.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> lol, youd only get 90% pure in if you lived in Bogota.
> 
> I love the way dealers will tell you its 90% pure then you see them sniff up a huge line. Which if it was 90% would almost certainly cause a mild stroke or cardiac arrest!
> 
> 8th should last 48 hours non stop not one evening.



if you wash it up you find the true weight...............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

del66666 said:


> if you wash it up you find the true weight...............


ive seen this done with the expensive stuff i can buy and i tell ya the rock was pretty much a full g. i didnt smoke it i sniffed 2 g between 3 people and was trashed for hours 

nice now an again but not an every weekend job


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

there seems to be either sniffing coke which dunt cook up or bicarb incrusted crack which needs washing. Id rather smoke some nice green these days lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

Church!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Church!!!!



I know its sunday. 
Is it the church of the over ripe bud?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

hahahah more like the church of bacon and eggs will fix two days of too many stellas...

hopefully


----------



## growwwww (Dec 13, 2009)

Its a sunday, tripped yesterday...Coming home this morning, had a full english breakie at the local greasy spoon....The way shit should be done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

stella before midday sunday is the new gospel!


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stella before midday sunday is the new gospel!


I'd say the same for a carling, perfect sunday drink.

God dam Dura thought i was the only person with this Avtar Pic.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey peeps, because of my cab size i am restricted to 1 x 200 watt enviro and 2 x 70 watt hps or 4 x 70 watt hps and lose the enviro, what would you do?


----------



## growwwww (Dec 13, 2009)

id go through each type of grow twice...( if you have both lights ) and see which set up you prefer and what you like best, i recon you will get better buds with two 70 hps, but more heat??? Im sure the 2 70hps would probs be better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

why so many small ones and not a 250 hps? just out of interest 

personally id probably go with hps over the cfls. what space are you working with you could grow in a tiny space with a cooltube setup little extra outlay for the kit could see you running a 400w hps and doublng the end product


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

how hot is the room going to get with a 250 or 400 hps, cant vent to outside, going to measure my cab now............


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

right, my cab is 24 inches wide, 34 inches high and 34 inches deep, what do you reckon ? oh and i used enviros from start because i was growing under a bed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

right. to be honest i think youd have problems with more than 1 or 2 hps in that space man id go enviro or get a bigger space.


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

4 x 70w?? 280w? Just use a 250w. 

I used a 400W in a 3' x 3' x 8' high and it was far too hot, had to relocate grow room to control temps. That was with 10'' osc fan and exhaust fan.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Dec 13, 2009)

im like the fat kid with lice on the playground that no one wwant to play w/ 

cuz im american ... even tho .. majority of people here are predominatly from europe/uk


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right. to be honest i think youd have problems with more than 1 or 2 hps in that space man id go enviro or get a bigger space.


 
at the moment ive crammed 3 x 70 watt hps and a vertical hanging 200 watt enviro, i now reckon i could get 1 more 70 watt hps and lose the enviro to make more grow space, no heat issues yet.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> 4 x 70w?? 280w? Just use a 250w.
> 
> I used a 400W in a 3' x 3' x 8' high and it was far too hot, had to relocate grow room to control temps. That was with 10'' osc fan and exhaust fan.


 
would a 250 hps be cooler running than 4 70 watt hps and cover the same area?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

del66666 said:


> at the moment ive crammed 3 x 70 watt hps and a vertical hanging 200 watt enviro, i now reckon i could get 1 more 70 watt hps and lose the enviro to make more grow space, no heat issues yet.


well man if it aint broke dont fix it haha


del66666 said:


> would a 250 hps be cooler running than 4 70 watt hps and cover the same area?


i wouldnt think there'd be a great deal in it. if anything the 1 light would be hotter


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

okey dokey i shall take your advice and try and cram 4x70watt hps and the 200 enviro and see how it goes.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

how many plants are you talkin bout putting under them ? a couple?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

i got 5 in there at moment..............


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

this was before i put 3rd hps in just so you got an idea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

lookin good man!

be careful with the number of plants you have in there i recently thought i was going to have to shut down my op so i put all my clones in to flower and made a huge mistake. less plants bigger yeild over lots of plants little buds anyday. about 50w per plant is the line.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah that is a big problem with me, i did have 7 in there a little while ago, would love more space but have to keep this stealthy. didnt know the 50 watt per plant rule but i thought 4 plants,1 x 70 watt hps for each plant with an enviro in the middle hung vertical if i can fit it in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

its not a hard and fast rule but its what i found the ratio to be roughly. i had 9 under my 600w and it was pulling 3-4 oz each i put 12 plants under it and the yield looks shoddy. so much so that i took 2 out a week early and bought a 300w enviro for the under canopy.

4 under that plus the enviro should give you good results! you doing a jhournal or drop some pics in this thread?!

happy growing man


----------



## dura72 (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry stoner84, think i may have knicked ur avatar. consider mimic as a compliment. sunday nite, been in pub 5 hours, waiting on chinese( special chow mein, salt and chilli wings, can of coke) feelin kinda fried. tomorrows gaunn be grim, hang over and ring fire. its shit when u know its gaunna happen.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its not a hard and fast rule but its what i found the ratio to be roughly. i had 9 under my 600w and it was pulling 3-4 oz each i put 12 plants under it and the yield looks shoddy. so much so that i took 2 out a week early and bought a 300w enviro for the under canopy.
> 
> 4 under that plus the enviro should give you good results! you doing a jhournal or drop some pics in this thread?!
> 
> happy growing man



cant be bothered with a journal , just post some pics here of the results. this is what im getting with the lights i got now..........,the first pic was under enviros only...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

cant be complainin there man healthy size cola frosty too


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 13, 2009)

DG&T you get 3oz/4oz of each plant? 9x3=27oz off a 600w? Wow, thats a good yeild im growing in a 8x4ft room with 2x600w and id be happy to pull that weight in total.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

del66666 said:


> if you wash it up you find the true weight...............


Ive done a 'proper' wash not some bicarb crack cook up and got 2g out of 5. that was a few years ago and that was suppose to be 'good shit'. Although now you here of stuff less than 10% i suppose relatively it was.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

Trigga Uk said:


> Wots Good RIU UK...
> 
> Ive just bought a grow tent, never used one before and would like to no if my set up looks alright to you guys.
> 
> ...


Hey TRIGGA......

Vitalink is as good as any other.

24 inches is fine.

Thats a dripper system not a flood and drain. WILMA good little simple system.

Dont let your temperature get to 35 though that is way to hot try keep it below 30. 28 would be better maximum.

You wont need to lieave the pump on all day! 4x15min is fine.

What strain you growing.

Good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> DG&T you get 3oz/4oz of each plant? 9x3=27oz off a 600w? Wow, thats a good yeild im growing in a 8x4ft room with 2x600w and id be happy to pull that weight in total.



its all strain dependant ive hit close to the 4 each mark with ak48 from nirvana 

and im pulling 3 out at a time like that not 9 at a time sounds less impressive now huh hahahaha


----------



## asap (Dec 14, 2009)

Quite a few busts recently mainly Eastern Europeans and thais etc all big grows ie full houses converted etc, what are these lot doing wrong and is there many busts happening in your area?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

chines guy just got busted up here recently. they said he had £200,000 worth of plants( but you know the score with the papers and all that shit when it comes to cost, fuck me, the still think people pay £20 for an e) he got 39 months. my mate got caught about 6 weeks ago with 25 plants all at different stages and he's been charged with intent to supply but is fairly confident it'll get dropped to personal use charge. its not that common round here to get busted, only if ur grassed up. the cops arent really out chasing for it, too much trouble chasing charlie and smack dealers i think.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

dell666 could ya take ur pics straight on mate? my head nearly fell off tryin to twist round to c them( lookin real good btw mate). have some sympathy for the alcoholaly challenged, jeez i feel rough!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

its like anything if you kick the backside out of it sooner or later someone will notice and pull you about it.


----------



## asap (Dec 14, 2009)

dura72 said:


> chines guy just got busted up here recently. they said he had £200,000 worth of plants( but you know the score with the papers and all that shit when it comes to cost, fuck me, the still think people pay £20 for an e) he got 39 months. my mate got caught about 6 weeks ago with 25 plants all at different stages and he's been charged with intent to supply but is fairly confident it'll get dropped to personal use charge. its not that common round here to get busted, only if ur grassed up. the cops arent really out chasing for it, too much trouble chasing charlie and smack dealers i think.


Yeah One Bust I saw on the news was valued at 140K and I agree about the charlie and smack dealers getting most of the attention which is probably deserved! Thats why know one and i mean no one knows where my grow is. and 39 months is easy when u take a third off and spend the remaining time in the gym or on the xbox lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

aye im feeling the effects of 3 days on the booze today dura, random sweats and a faint headache that wont shift. roll on 5 bells


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

dura72 said:


> dell666 could ya take ur pics straight on mate? my head nearly fell off tryin to twist round to c them( lookin real good btw mate). have some sympathy for the alcoholaly challenged, jeez i feel rough!!!!



its cause i live on a boat................. why do you think they got your mate ? was he grassed ?


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

Trigga Uk said:


> Wots Good RIU UK...


 I would try and get the temps down to mid 20's, 31.2 is quite hot.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey DG+T, Dura72, Del66666, thanks guys, it's been fun reading all about your charlie adventures. Nothings like it was in the old dayz, Disco Biscuits, White Doves, Gorbachovs, Purple Ohms, and class A's that done what they said on the tin!!! 

Peace, DST


----------



## jaymboii (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys, saw this thread and thought, why not join in!?
UK FTW 
Just started my first grow today funnily enough, well, had it germing for a day and a half, got it in the rockwool now.
I'm doing 1 White Widow, bubbleponics system, although new to growing weed, while in uni basically all I did was research MJ and growing stuff, so hopefully my plant will produce a fair yield 
Wish me luck 
Nice to see a few UK growers on here ^_^


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

ah well DST these days im to old for the old days anyway, just some good herb will do just fine..........wheres my pipe and slippers lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

hahah dancing with the devil is always fun. i really want to try the synthesized version but havent seen it anywhere to buy


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

it sure aint rocket science jaymboii, hope the grow goes well for you mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

hahah growing weed is easy growing great weed takes practise


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

del66666 said:


> ah well DST these days im to old for the old days anyway, just some good herb will do just fine..........wheres my pipe and slippers lol...


Too true, I have even got slippers on my Xmas wish list, (but also a Roor  - god knows if the wife will come up trumps)


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah growing weed is easy growing great weed takes practise



i agree that you can mess it up but then some people just just seem to mess up everything they touch , but i can honestly say i never test ph, have only bought special nutes once, dont check humidity,use good old b and q soil, no fashy lights. you have to admit its not really that hard.................is it ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i dont ever check my ph i have a 600w hps but i made the switch to coco. ( from BnQ soil ) and never looked back the improvement has been immense.

and paying for good nutes is a no brainer you get what you put in in this game man.

its not that hard your right


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

My grow, Chronic one side bubblegum the other.

Pics were a week or so ago, males have been removed now but their still filling the whole room. 17 days in now


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

del66666 said:


> its cause i live on a boat................. why do you think they got your mate ? was he grassed ?


he thought it was just a random bust but after speakin to him he's says he's heard it was a guy he caught tongue wrestling his girlfriend and beat the shit out of. a couple of guys he met at court told him it was the aforementioned tongue wrestler that had grassed him. dunno for definete but seems a fairly reasonable assumption. poor cunt was less than a week from harvest on around 6 or 8 plants


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

i bought a b n q ph tester, bout £6, but i only check them outta curiosity, i dont really do anyithing other than feed and water them. 6 plants,organic, biobizz nutes(grow and bloom) under a 1000watt hps ina 4' x 4' x 6.5 ' tent, just begging 3rd week of flower all between 30 and 42 inches. and no probs so far. the b n q tester is allso a moisture meter but i just lift my palnt for weight and stick my hand inna pot. strains are 5 x the church and 1 la woman


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

ha lol i got a b and q ph stick, thought it was crap.......... a random bust ? he must have had dealings with the cops before ?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

same as me , he's been a bad lad in the past but i think his only drug charge was a small posession one for a bit of hash, not too sure though. i think he originally thought it was the smell that had got him nabbed, but as i said he'd heard since that he'd been grassed.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 14, 2009)

My seeds aint germinating  They are about a year old? I hope they fuckin work man, also they have been quite cold ( its freezing in london and my heating is shit ) ill give em a few more days...


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

cold will really slow them for sure.............


----------



## Sheepy (Dec 14, 2009)

yoooo, just found this topic! got loads of quesitons if anyone would care to help!

also im sheepy
from the south east...
weed is gettin BLEAK! CAPITAL B! round it!

£10 a G of bluue cheese

2g 8ths!

£25 for 3.5 (shit wet weed)

now for the questions.


i have fem cheese greenhouse cheese.

2 600 watt mh lights.
canna co co soil.
canna co co nutrients.


germing the seeds now.

what hours and for howlong should each light cycle be.
how often should i water just after germing.
how long till i give nutes.
how close should i have the lights?

its a shed grow... how could i keep it warm at night.

how to control the humidity.

just general help!

safe.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

dura72 said:


> same as me , he's been a bad lad in the past but i think his only drug charge was a small posession one for a bit of hash, not too sure though. i think he originally thought it was the smell that had got him nabbed, but as i said he'd heard since that he'd been grassed.


 
yeah if he was known for handling or dealing then you would expect a raid but def sounds like a grass.... to many of them out there.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

del66666 said:


> cold will really slow them for sure.............


Yeah, not good is it. oh well. Think i might tape the heater on button up so i cant accidently knock it off again.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

sheepy said:


> yoooo, just found this topic! Got loads of quesitons if anyone would care to help!
> 
> Also im sheepy
> from the south east...
> ...


 
big rule, if its in your shed dont tell anyone otherwise someone might pop round in the night and harvest it for you


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah kinda feels like a grass if u know what i mean. sheepy, i would say try and get a couple of cfls on ur seedlings, the mh is too warm for them so it gaunna have to be positioned too far away too avoid burning them thereby making them stretch too quick resulting in lil skinny stalks. u can leave the light on 24/0 unless uve got electricity concerns(cash) if so then put 18/6. after a couple of weeks u can use ur mh lights without any probs (imo). dunno about ur nutes coz i grow in soil which alreadys has nutes, i never fed mine for 4/5 weeks. as for watering i only watered evry cpl of days but i used a propagator for mine and i misted the inside of it to keep humidity high.if u dont have a propagator maybe cut a coke/ juice bottle in half and put it over ur baby. it works well.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

i used to have to run a fan heater all night every night last winter, had them in a cupboard on an outside wall with a shed against it, was like a freezer, really stunted some.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh and insulate that roof it looks a bit unusual for snow to melt on a shed in the winter. Its a give away if your neighbours are nosey.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

del66666 said:


> i used to have to run a fan heater all night every night last winter, had them in a cupboard on an outside wall with a shed against it, was like a freezer, really stunted some.


First time below 65 im quite good with temps usually i got one of these

http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?productID=1116&categoryID=9&subCategoryID=231

good piece of kit set your max temp and away you go


----------



## Sheepy (Dec 14, 2009)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j0HDs90GDo _ 

thats the shed

i have changed it since.

i have polythene sheeted the floor and the roof to prevent bugs coming in.

i have 2 lights both 600 watt MH

added a 10x10cm fan which doesnt just move air it sucks air in then blows out (not like a office fan) and then a small 10x10cm grilled hole to allow air to leave.

dont have them plants anymore or that nute.

seem ok? thanks for the reply its highly apprciated been trying to get a straight answer for weeks now


----------



## del66666 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks cool or not as the case may be.............. i just leave the central heating on 20 ish 27-7 , unless the lights are on then i turn the rad of in the grow room and use the lights as heating


----------



## Sheepy (Dec 14, 2009)

the lights that you reccomended...are they just the flurescent tubes?


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j0HDs90GDo _
> 
> thats the shed


you got anytype of carbon filter? someone i knew grew in there shed and you could smell it a mile away.
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0231/GroWell-Complete-Extraction-Filtration-Kits.html
Thats gonna get dam hot in there in the summer


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> the lights that you reccomended...are they just the flurescent tubes?


 
this type of thing.
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/8865/CFL-Hobby-Reflector-including-complete-kits-.htmlhttp://www.growell.co.uk/p/0231/GroWell-Complete-Extraction-Filtration-Kits.html


----------



## Sheepy (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, them lights to me, looks like energy saving bulbs? am i wrong? also just spoke to a friend, said he has a "250v white FL" would this do good for the first stages?


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> ok, them lights to me, looks like energy saving bulbs? am i wrong? also just spoke to a friend, said he has a "250v white FL" would this do good for the first stages?


I would have thought so. Maybe someone more qualified will answer, wouldnt want to give duff info.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 14, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> I would have thought so. Maybe someone more qualified will answer, wouldnt want to give duff info.


goto indoor growing on the main page theres a subsection about cfls, and all other lighting questions. all the info ur gaunna need mate.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2009)

right chaps ,i know hps produces more bud than enviro watt for watt but does anyone here think there is a difference in quality?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> ok, them lights to me, looks like energy saving bulbs? am i wrong? also just spoke to a friend, said he has a "250v white FL" would this do good for the first stages?


 
they are envirolites or large energy saving lamps, think the largest is 300 watts, i have grown with them for 2 years, need to keep them close, do a great job in small spaces........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

del66666 said:


> right chaps ,i know hps produces more bud than enviro watt for watt but does anyone here think there is a difference in quality?


i think its a very close if not the same in terms of thc but id say you would get a much denser bud out of the hps


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think its a very close if not the same in terms of thc but id say you would get a much denser bud out of the hps


 
have you tried bud grown from each type of light ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah i have and it only becomes apparent when the number of plants to watts ratio is wrong its the same in hps and mh too many plants and your bud wont be as dense ive recently learnt this the hard way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok UK pot fiends here's a real talk question for you all. where the [email protected] are our clone only strains?

we have exodus cheese and its sister psychosis and a pisspoor handfull of others.

the yank lads are putting us to shame they have so many, sour diesel/ og kush the list is endless 

anyone have or know of any really good clone onlies from the uk?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i have and it only becomes apparent when the number of plants to watts ratio is wrong its the same in hps and mh too many plants and your bud wont be as dense ive recently learnt this the hard way


 
not talking about how dense it is just quality, not on about quantity. i swear that bud under enviro seems more potent..............


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ok UK pot fiends here's a real talk question for you all. where the [email protected] are our clone only strains?
> 
> we have exodus cheese and its sister psychosis and a pisspoor handfull of others.
> 
> ...


 im sure i read in westys thread a list of uk clone only strains ul have to ask him hes got too many pages to read thru lol


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ok UK pot fiends here's a real talk question for you all. where the [email protected] are our clone only strains?
> 
> we have exodus cheese and its sister psychosis and a pisspoor handfull of others.
> 
> ...


wait, wait, hold on a minute...
so you're telling me that there IS a cheese psychosis????
only, i bought some green early on in the year and my man was calling it 'cheese psychosis', ive heard of the original exodus cheese, but i thought he was just fan potting..  like most street dealers do, you know, call it white widow or someting when really they don have a clue what it is.. 
it was an ok smoke, a bit damp as most of the good stuff round my way is, real sticky and a bright green colour, it done the job..but not for long...maybe it was cut early..maybe it was no cheese psychosis at all....maybe it was a dream...........





(it wasn't a dream)


----------



## growwwww (Dec 15, 2009)

Nowadays, if a dealer says its cheese i usually dont go for it, too many people bumping there grade as cheese, FUCK THE FAKE CHEESE!


----------



## Sheepy (Dec 15, 2009)

got some potent cheese round my way atm! but its £20 2g 8ths! BUMP!


----------



## growwwww (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> got some potent cheese round my way atm! but its £20 2g 8ths! BUMP!


Thats deep, fuck that.


----------



## greenyield (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> got some potent cheese round my way atm! but its £20 2g 8ths! BUMP!


since when was 2grams an eighth?
an eigth is 3.55grams.
now, i would sort you with 3 grams of cheese for £25.

i know that dealers are selling for £10 a gram or £10 for 0.8gram these days.

sounds about right with the £20 for 2 grams though.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 16, 2009)

greenyield said:


> £10 for 0.8gram these days.
> 
> .


WOW thats a incredible 44 quid a 8th. Do people seriously buy at those prices.

I get a 8th as in 3.5grams for 25 and always have done. or 2.8 for 20.

What a rip off that dealer is either making a shit load or paying 200+ on his oz's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

rasclot said:


> im sure i read in westys thread a list of uk clone only strains ul have to ask him hes got too many pages to read thru lol


sweet ill hit him up a msg


grow4joe said:


> wait, wait, hold on a minute...
> so you're telling me that there IS a cheese psychosis????
> only, i bought some green early on in the year and my man was calling it 'cheese psychosis', ive heard of the original exodus cheese, but i thought he was just fan potting..  like most street dealers do, you know, call it white widow or someting when really they don have a clue what it is..
> it was an ok smoke, a bit damp as most of the good stuff round my way is, real sticky and a bright green colour, it done the job..but not for long...maybe it was cut early..maybe it was no cheese psychosis at all....maybe it was a dream...........
> ...


psychosis is cheese crossed with somethin else not sure what. but it still smells cheesey and is a bit more fruity, same sorta strength just a bit fruitier in taste. i could blind taste real cheese and psychosis from just smelling it nevermind smoking it. 

a lot of dealers will call it whatever to shift it. back when i was buying i wouldn't even ask what it was unless it looked special.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> WOW thats a incredible 44 quid a 8th. Do people seriously buy at those prices.
> 
> I get a 8th as in 3.5grams for 25 and always have done. or 2.8 for 20.
> 
> What a rip off that dealer is either making a shit load or paying 200+ on his oz's.


44 an 8th does he wear a mask by any chance?


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think its a very close if not the same in terms of thc but id say you would get a much denser bud out of the hps


Thats not my experience after 2 years of growing with only CFL's. No difference at all in density (but obviously strain dependent), but I've grown same strains under 600watts HPS ( 6 to 8 plants) and CFL's (350watts worth of household energy savers, 2700 mainly plus a few 6500's - 2 to 3 plants only) and can honestly say there is no difference in quality or density. No way to prove that but I do have a few pics of my CFL grown buds to back this up!

Why did I change over?....... simple, got busted with the bigger grow and wont risk it again  But not complaining at all about what I get from the CFL's thesedays.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

kool man id have thought the hps would give better results with it having a bigger light spectrum. 

i think a lot of it is strain dependant ive seen airy buds under hps so idk? most home growers use bud hardening products anyway.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2009)

Hows sunny Uk today guys? It's fekkin brass monkeys over here....I left a pot outside and this morning the water in it had frozen and cracked the bottom off - brrrrrr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

DST said:


> Hows sunny Uk today guys? It's fekkin brass monkeys over here....I left a pot outside and this morning the water in it had frozen and cracked the bottom off - brrrrrr


hahah its sunny as usual DST  positively tropical.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2009)

I can feel the sun from here.....oh, no, that's my hps!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

hps is the only sunshine i see man, i go to work its like night i come home its the same


----------



## Sheepy (Dec 16, 2009)

its £210 for a oz of cheese round here which is shit! anyone care to sort me out better! be my guest (Y)


----------



## del66666 (Dec 16, 2009)

its snowing..................


----------



## del66666 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> its £210 for a oz of cheese round here which is shit! anyone care to sort me out better! be my guest (Y)



cheese was 150 round here...still to rich for me though........


----------



## dura72 (Dec 16, 2009)

i just shifted an oz and a half for my mate. afghan kush £160 the oz but i know up in glasgow a kilo of cheese was going for £5k. thats £138 the oz before u get to put a profit on it if i'm risking5 grand i want at least 3 grand profit. fuckin prices are nuts.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 16, 2009)

my seed aint germinating so im just gonna plant it and put cling film over the top...Meh will see what happens


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

Morgen


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

whos bought Rage against the machine killing in the name of ? Ive bought it bout 3 times, we cant have an x factor chrimbo no.1 ffs ppl get on itunes and buy it its only like 29 pence and itll give simon cowell a shit christmas lol


----------



## del66666 (Dec 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> whos bought Rage against the machine killing in the name of ? Ive bought it bout 3 times, we cant have an x factor chrimbo no.1 ffs ppl get on itunes and buy it its only like 29 pence and itll give simon cowell a shit christmas lol


 
shite to late, already spent my last bit of money on the new cheryl cole album....................................


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

del66666 said:


> shite to late, already spent my last bit of money on the new cheryl cole album....................................


DEl, you are are plonker aint ya lol?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 17, 2009)

you got to fight fight fight fight for your love, la la la.................rocking ...............


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

del66666 said:


> you got to fight fight fight fight for your love, la la la.................rocking ...............


Id rep+ ya del but it says i need to spread the love b4 i can rep u again lol, ill do it if i remember l8rs lolkiss-ass


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

Xmas number 1, oh the things I miss about the UK. Big "Bore Off" to X Factor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

peeps its all a big con rage and x factor are both on sony label. vote with your eyes and turn the fuckin telly off! tho the devine cheryl cole is a reason to watch it i have to admit


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2009)

i only watch the tv in 3 minute bursts when cheryl is on. that seems the perfect flowering time.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]v2AYUqVNSsY[/youtube]


----------



## rustybud (Dec 17, 2009)

hahahahaha tip i liked dat 1 lol that was tip top ... lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2009)

that was fuckin awesome tip top!!! funny as fuck mate.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup, props Tip Top.


----------



## chumpchange (Dec 17, 2009)

if theres a better looking woman on this planet than mrs cole ,i ain't seen her yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

it still amazes me that that fool ashley cole went elsewhere when he has cheryl at home?!?! 







if you wouldnt like to hang out the back of that your gay. end of


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2009)

think i need a little lie down in a dark room for ten..............with some wet wipes.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2009)

hey guys , i've got what i'm almost certain is a hermie, i put a post on the problem page but basically the questions are can i just keep cutting its balls off until harvest and would it be ok to take all sex parts off(with a scalpel) to stop it self pollinating.( i'm moving it out of my tent and into another house to isolate it). any info well appreciated. or point me at a thread please people.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

if your close to the end keep chopping them off but if its early on get rid make hash or canna butter or smoke it. when he/she starts making seeds its not putting energy into the bud or crystals.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if your close to the end keep chopping them off but if its early on get rid make hash or canna butter or smoke it. when he/she starts making seeds its not putting energy into the bud or crystals.


i know the theory of makeing hash (silk screen method) but wasnt sure what age the plant had to be to do it. do i just chop the lot, leaves , buds and shit? chop it, freeze it and so on. my plants just into 3rd week of flowering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

youve got a few options really fella youtube the gumby method or dry it out and use a screen to collect the crystals. you can do it at any age to be honest the amount of end product depends on how much goes in to start with.

id recommend ebay for cheap bubble bags. a bag full of ice and a powerdrill with a paint mixer attachment and your away!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2009)

just checked youtube don, cheers buddy. i'm gaunna isolate the hermie and give it a bit more time in a more convenient and accesible place. if it looks like i cant keep the pollen sacks and seeds at bay i'm just gaunna chop and "gumby" it up. thanks again.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone know of a good product available over here for thrips? Ive used pest off thought they were gone and they have returned 8 days later.

Ladybirds?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.gardening.co.uk/i-kk-blockout-pad-1/JUST-BLOCKOUT-PESTICIDE-SPRAY/
worked for me last summer, great for killing them flys and thrips


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

You can just keep castrating them buggers, but like most things with plants, you chop, they grow back....if only humans where the same, they'd call me Donkey Dick by now....oh, they already do - lol (but my wife is a bit bias) 

Sounds like a good idea to isolate it though.

Hey guys, I am offering free HeadBand beans to anyone who guesses my new Xmas clones....in my journal. Have a good day in the Sunny UK.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

it certainly is the sunny UK, facebook plastered with comments about blizzards and 6 inches of snow, i live in the wrong part of the country 

i recently had a hermie, i tohught i was all over it and it was going swimmingly, next day, all i can see is balls, seeds and polen spilling down over the leaves, i'd chop that sucker


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> it certainly is the sunny UK, facebook plastered with comments about blizzards and 6 inches of snow, i live in the wrong part of the country


Same here, no snow.... plenty of sun though. Bloody freezing out, tried to persuade the dog not to bother with her walk this am but she insisted 

All this talk of cheese here, it sounds as if everyones growing it now days? Nice stuff though when you get the real deal, no doubt about that. I had the misfortune of having to watch my Exodus Cheese mother chopped and stuffed in an evidence bag a couple of years back, broke my heart  Lost some good genetics that day, including my beautiful Purple Rhino mother, I'll never see buds that colour again I reckon! Oh well, thats life  My cheese clone originally came from Jah Hoover at HG420, so I knew it was genuine..... you never know, one day 

Have a good day all.


----------



## growerboyxam (Dec 18, 2009)

shit man you got busted . lads if i were to do an outdoor grow here in england. . . . .. . . . .. when would i go about planting out etc, i havent tried outdoor growing yet  Thanks x


----------



## growwwww (Dec 18, 2009)

ye im DEFINTELY gonna try outdoors next summer... btw i have seeds from amsterdamn and bagseed...The bag seed fucking germs in like less than 24 hours!! crazy shit!!! my amsterdamn seeds have taken like a week ahaha im so confused


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

growerboyxam said:


> shit man you got busted . lads if i were to do an outdoor grow here in england. . . . .. . . . .. when would i go about planting out etc, i havent tried outdoor growing yet  Thanks x


 I'm gonna do an outdoor next year, I am guessing the best time to start is in Spring. I plan to veg inside for a bit then try and get it flowering for when it goes outside, which means I can hopefully leave it till the weather is getting a bit warmer. I suppose it depends on where you are in the UK.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

maturesmoker said:


> Same here, no snow.... plenty of sun though. Bloody freezing out, tried to persuade the dog not to bother with her walk this am but she insisted
> 
> All this talk of cheese here, it sounds as if everyones growing it now days? Nice stuff though when you get the real deal, no doubt about that. I had the misfortune of having to watch my Exodus Cheese mother chopped and stuffed in an evidence bag a couple of years back, broke my heart  Lost some good genetics that day, including my beautiful Purple Rhino mother, I'll never see buds that colour again I reckon! Oh well, thats life  My cheese clone originally came from Jah Hoover at HG420, so I knew it was genuine..... you never know, one day
> 
> Have a good day all.


thats where i got my cheese and co from too lol


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats where i got my cheese and co from too lol


I was going to say "small world mr west," but then *Jah* was on a mission to spread the UK cheese everywhere !  I'm sure he said he had even managed to get a few cuts across to the States and they arrived alive


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

sounds like a good man!

and i do agree with that, if you've got the cheese, spread the cheese! i know a couple of growers down this area, maybe i'll drop a couple of clones off for them.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

maturesmoker said:


> I was going to say "small world mr west," but then *Jah* was on a mission to spread the UK cheese everywhere !  I'm sure he said he had even managed to get a few cuts across to the States and they arrived alive



lol hes fairly loacal for me bout 70 miles round trip, its cuz we got talking bout the exodus raves back in the day lol. its cirtainly a spreadable cheese lol. No other strain has its own fairy majicing it around


----------



## dura72 (Dec 18, 2009)

well thats my hermie isolated, in a cupboard. temps are a bit high but fuck it gotta at least try to save the little bugger. just waiting on some "dutch master reverse" and "dutch master penetrator" , yeah i know it sounds like a fuckin porn film( mite try and lube the misses up with it). this shits supposed to stop any male growth and seed production, apparently its used in the fruit growing world for shit like grapes, melons and so on where u dont want the seeds. any one used it . its costing me £28, so if it works its a small price to pay. anyone on here used it b4??


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

can't say i have. sounds interesting though. let us know how it works, or doesn't work.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 18, 2009)

ah.....2 in the am..still awake..answering any thread i even have the slightest idea about... fuckin charlie!!


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 20, 2009)

RATM No. 1...... Fuck simon cowell and his plastic pop shit. Good stuff!!!


----------



## growwwww (Dec 20, 2009)

swordfish984 said:


> RATM No. 1...... Fuck simon cowell and his plastic pop shit. Good stuff!!!


YES MY BROTHER

FUCK YOU I WONT DO WHAT I TELL YA!!!

so haps about it


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2009)

over the fuckin moon about it lads, fuckin sugar coated manufactuerd pop fuckin trash, lovely to see caesar cowells empire gettin a kick in the bollocks, hope its a sorta ides of march thing and the prick gets fuckin done in. jeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzz i fuckin hate that prick.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah so haps about it, its disgusting that these very very average singers enter a comp, play covers and put minimal effort it really, just get engineered and trained the shit out of...Let an over-paid music producer write a dodgy piece of music, record a track ( probably all over the top and tuned to a T and so much ( externally ) is invested into it ) THEN BAM NUMBER ONE SO GLAD THE CHAIN HAS BEEN BROKEN!!!!!!!!!

THE CHAIN HAS BEEN BROKEN!!!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2009)

lets hope it cowels feckin neck next. smarmy, smug, scrotesack.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

I can stop buying ratm now lol i must of bought it ten times lol. ROCK ON! Reverloution


----------



## rustybud (Dec 21, 2009)

i luv simon cowell lol........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

the square headed rich twat can f right off, the annoying bit is hes made so much money from absolute toss zig n zag mr blobby you name it if it was wank and released at xmas hes had a hand up its arse


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2009)

loving the fact we had the radio on all day at work, not one playing...

the fact that the majority of the population so to speak, want the song, yet they still won't play it cus it's too heavy..

PAH

are there any daytime dedicated heavy rock/metal stations on air out of curiosity? just thinking back to watching the boat that rocked, it's time we got something decent on air instead of most of the SHIT i hear all day every day. and there's not quite enough shit, so they repeat it non stop. i can think of at least 10 really not very heavy metallica tracks i've never heard on radio ever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

if you've got digital radio the worlds your oyster fella. cant help ya much more than that tho im not into metal or rock really


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 22, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Yeah so haps about it, its disgusting that these very very average singers enter a comp, play covers and put minimal effort it really, just get engineered and trained the shit out of...Let an over-paid music producer write a dodgy piece of music, record a track ( probably all over the top and tuned to a T and so much ( externally ) is invested into it ) THEN BAM NUMBER ONE SO GLAD THE CHAIN HAS BEEN BROKEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE CHAIN HAS BEEN BROKEN!!!


How is that different to most chart music tho? 

Its all pants!! 

Cant stand that little gordie weasle tho, glad he didnt get his number 1.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 22, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> How is that different to most chart music tho?
> 
> Its all pants!!
> 
> Cant stand that little gordie weasle tho, glad he didnt get his number 1.


Im a music snob, admitedly...Its broken the chain though in the sense that manufactured pop has repeatdly been number one for quite some time!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2009)

sice the 60s, the monkees et all, but right now its indemic throughout the music world, not just pop look at linkin park.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

hey dure man i love thatr era but im just a young pup i used to go out with chas chandlers daughter !


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2009)

chas chandler from the animals? cool. i love the animals. before my time as well, the 72 at the end of my name is the year i was born, i'm actually an old punk/skinhead, i like virtually all music but my heart is really in the unvarnished raw music of the late 70s and early 80s, but i listen to everything from led zepplin to classical, madness and real old school robert johnson blues and nwa( fuckin hate new rap, its went like 'cowell pop' , formulaic and predictable).


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you've got digital radio the worlds your oyster fella. cant help ya much more than that tho im not into metal or rock really


i like all types of music from classical to rock but i love tiesto and uplifting trance!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

i went to sonica in italy 2 years back the musci didnt stop for 5 days the mountainn was on fire the fire brigade turned up periodically to hose the ravers tho!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 24, 2009)

i usually do a festival or two every year, t in park or leeds, havent done glasto yet. only prob is that after 3/4 days of extremly heavy uppers and drink abuse ive gotta take enuff valium to drop a fuckin rhino just to stop myself committing suicide. i just lie in bed shaking, sweating , occasionally screaming, drinking lucozade and masterbating for another 3 days. mobile phone switched off and all the curtains shut. the older i get the more of a basket case i become after a heavy session, doesnt seem to fuckin stop me though. new years resolution- find secret voodoo magic that allows me to transfer my hangover to a deserving person, like margaret thatcher or timmy mallet.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2009)

dura72 said:


> i usually do a festival or two every year, t in park or leeds, havent done glasto yet. only prob is that after 3/4 days of extremly heavy uppers and drink abuse ive gotta take enuff valium to drop a fuckin rhino just to stop myself committing suicide. i just lie in bed shaking, sweating , occasionally screaming, drinking lucozade and masterbating for another 3 days. mobile phone switched off and all the curtains shut. the older i get the more of a basket case i become after a heavy session, doesnt seem to fuckin stop me though. new years resolution- find secret voodoo magic that allows me to transfer my hangover to a deserving person, like margaret thatcher or timmy mallet.


 hahaha wankin for 3days lol
ul go blind lol
as for class a i just cant handle the comedown n e more its not worth the buzz


----------



## dura72 (Dec 24, 2009)

comedowns!!!!! i have comedowns like a fuckin space shuttle re-entry, oh god just thinkin about it makes me sweat. every time it happens i swear on my grannys grave that i'm NEVER doing it again but sure as shit next weekend witha gut full of booze and head full of air i'll start sniffin and poppin like a retard. 37 years old and i still cant fully comprehend cause and effect.


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> as for class a i just cant handle the comedown n e more its not worth the buzz


Yeh i know the feelin, the older i get the less i can stand comedowns and the more tolerent i get to the drugs so i just cant bring myself to do it anymore, i remember when i was a kid i was a fucker for punishment but now i'm the total opposite.

Ah the good old days.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Drugs aint the same as they used to be. Jus as well I spoze cuz we'd all be much more fucked up by now lol. Its a shame they cant water down the booze ijn the same way lol. Booze is so distructive to the body and mind.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 24, 2009)

i'm giving it all up in the new year. honest! no, seriously!! please believe me!!!


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Drugs aint the same as they used to be. Jus as well I spoze cuz we'd all be much more fucked up by now lol. Its a shame they cant water down the booze ijn the same way lol. Booze is so distructive to the body and mind.


Dunno about that, the coke in our area seems to have improved over the years and as MDMA has become easier to get shit pills stopped bein a problem and for a while last year i could buy speed in almost liquid form, it was possibly the best speed i've ever had or seen. 

I think the reason is i've bought higher up the chain, when i was 16 i was buying in street cut form, pills full of ket, coke with washing powder or icing sugar and resin with plastic bags in. 

Still, i need a lot more M to get trashed so i dont bother, once you notice your tolarance is increasing alot its probibly time to evaluate if its worth taking. only class A i've had this year is a little bit of charley so i'm quite proud of my self in some ghay becoming an adult way.

Dont think i'll ever stop the reefa tho, i dont drink much and i've given up the cigs too so i'll be happy if i just toke and nawt els.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 24, 2009)

SHROOMS!! STOP THE CRACK!! TAKE SHROOMS
fucking nicest feeling after no comdown just like weird thoughts and shit. So peaceful feel so good.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 24, 2009)

i just got my hands on some good pills, smurfs. ive had them b4 but these ones are alot better, nowhere near as good as the disco biscuits of the nineties but probably the best i've had in 3 or 4 years. the charley i get is usually pretty good but like u say stoner its because i know people further up the food chain now. speeds a hit or amiss round here although 2 years ago i had some liquid stuff and i swear on my grannys teeth i was almost for phoneing 999 for a taxi, i had to swallow valium ten hours after i had taken it coz my heart rate was thru the fuckin roof and the paranoia was sniggering loudly behind me. fuckin freaked me out and i'm no apprentice in the workplace.


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 26, 2009)

haha, yeh, sounds like the stuff... like taking paint stripper, mental.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 26, 2009)

only 364 days to xmas thank fuck.think i'm gaunna take up islam.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2009)

don't get me started. fucking wank holliday.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

33 days till my birthday lol, so im dreading this more than that lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 26, 2009)

im not yank bashing( although i do occasionally indulge in the sport, its bit like robbing blind kids though) but i'm convinced that its the american hijacking of xmas thats turned it into the money grabbibg, my presents are bigger than ur presents fuckin rip off for taxis and everything else holiday. not that im bitter, eh??? at least weve got new year to come and being scottish i am obviously a world class expert on the subject; get drunk get singing , try ur mates wife and slap ur own. now THATS a fuckin holiday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

dura 

after suffering similar bouts of comedown wishing you were dead i decided to fettle it and looked into whats best for fixing your serotonin depleted skull. holland and barrets or online buy yourself a jar of 5http it rebuilds serotonin, few of them before your E's makes for a better night too 

the obligatory tommy tank and a chinkeys later in the evening still applies mind


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 29, 2009)

whats up fellow uk growers, thought i would introduce myself 

noticed your into to munching a few pills, i've stopped that now, all that seems to be around my area are shit, and i get bad comedowns.....without sounding like a lame, but i'm sure anyone whos tried can back me up, m kat (mef) is a legal drug that is pretty sick, not sure if its just because i'm in my honeymoon period with it but next morning i feel fine, just a bit tired....


----------



## mk..boy (Dec 29, 2009)

Funk Doctor said:


> whats up fellow uk growers, thought i would introduce myself
> 
> noticed your into to munching a few pills, i've stopped that now, all that seems to be around my area are shit, and i get bad comedowns.....without sounding like a lame, but i'm sure anyone whos tried can back me up, m kat (mef) is a legal drug that is pretty sick, not sure if its just because i'm in my honeymoon period with it but next morning i feel fine, just a bit tired....


im a weed smoker not a drug user


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm also like mk.

not to mention i have such an addicitve personalit i wouldn't dare trust myself with things like that  if i find a food i like i'll eat it for every meal till i'm sick of it


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2009)

my hangover/comedown cure of years gone past was a can of lager, a pot noodle and a spank at the monkey. although now it seem to be can(s) of lager and to fuck with the pot noodle. still like a sherman though.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

mine is a joint, i get all funny headed, then when i come down my body has forgotten about any hangover and live genralylly smiles


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2009)

ah well time to check my plants, hope ive solved the hermie problems. if i havent i'm just gonna get drunk....although being scottish i dont really need an excuse for that.


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 29, 2009)

mk..boy said:


> im a weed smoker not a drug user


Mate, I do take your point, I've smoked weed for over 30 years and NEVER felt the need to touch anything class A or anything else.......


..........BUT, many important legal challenges are currently being fought on the very basis that cannabis IS a drug as are class A's, tobacco,and alcohol, all are pshyco-active substances. All should be considered on a scale of relative harm under the Misuse of drugs Act 1971, but the government chooses to interpret the act differently/illegally. This is at last being challenged in courts

So, I'm afraid that you ARE a drug user, just as I am and just as anyone who likes a drink or smokes tobacco is. And thats where our best hope of decriminalisation lies. 2010 may well see change 

Sorry mate, I'm sure you were being tounge in cheek there but it might stir a bit of discusion here?  Have a good day.

Northern Lights beckons ..... 

Btw; Anyone else here been following the case of *Neil Morgan?* 3 times arrested, 100 plants each time and hes still out there fighting it all the way... and winning!


----------



## growwwww (Dec 29, 2009)

maturesmoker said:


> Mate, I do take your point, I've smoked weed for over 30 years and NEVER felt the need to touch anything class A or anything else.......
> 
> 
> ..........BUT, many important legal challenges are currently being fought on the very basis that cannabis IS a drug as are class A's, tobacco,and alcohol, all are pshyco-active substances. All should be considered on a scale of relative harm under the Misuse of drugs Act 1971, but the government chooses to interpret the act differently/illegally. This is at last being challenged in courts
> ...


2010, change...Pah! This is too optomistic...I myself was so saddened on the 28th of jan 2009 wwhen it was reclassified to B, i went to a protest, its saddening honestly, our government is useless, especially with prof nutt, this didint really help the case...But yea i want for the best, at leaste de crim...but prepare for the worst...


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 29, 2009)

lol tip top i'm much the same with my meals, but more because i can't be arsed with cooking, once i've found something easy thats it for a few weeks, can't stand tuna pasta now lol


yeah i can't believe the way this country is going with the whole drug classification thing, sad thing is it would seem the only party wanting to change things for the better are the lib dems, who seem to be a bit retarded on lot of other issues . don't mean to offend anyone by that, i'm going to listen to what they say properly before election as i'd love to vote for them, but they don't seem to have strong ideas


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2009)

i cant say that any drug classification or reclassification bothers me at all. i punted for years and never bothered my arse then and i'm sure as shit not goin to start worrying now. the governments of all countrys are ineffective, reactionary misfits wrapped up in a memory of past glory that never really existed, attempting to brainwash us all into loving our country and sneering at others. fuck em all, take drugs, sell drugs and enjoy drugs. by the time any sensible drug laws are passed the country has jumped that far forward its irrelevant. like norton anti virus software.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2009)

btw funk dr u know what they say....dont vote for politicians it only encourages them. fuckin buncha useless cunts that only worry about an over moralising press that sell stories of jordans sexploits and sum fit burds tits accompanied by an agony aunt that's sole qualification is an hnd in journalism.................................aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuckin hate politicians and journalists.


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 29, 2009)

spot on dura mate.... wouldnt make a difference if it went to class a, i'd still smoke a spliff on my porch on a sunday morning.

i stand and talk to my neighbours with a coffee and a spliff, they are old decrpid odd balls, they dont bother about it so i dont know who it does bother, who are these laws supposed to be protecting and who actually supports them? i've heard very little support to the reclassification to B.


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 29, 2009)

growwwww said:


> 2010, change...Pah! This is too optomistic...I myself was so saddened on the 28th of jan 2009 wwhen it was reclassified to B, i went to a protest, its saddening honestly, our government is useless, especially with prof nutt, this didint really help the case...But yea i want for the best, at leaste de crim...but prepare for the worst...


Prof Nutt has helped the cause considerably... he has effectively undermined the Govt drugs policy by speaking the truth. He has also now agreed to offer expert evidence in relation to Ed Stratton's 'Abuse of Process' case which is to be heard in April 2010. Don't underestimate whats going on here, this case is of huge significance to all of here and Ed and his team of very sharp legal brains have had to fight long and hard to get to this stage. I've been following canna legal cases for very many years and I have rarely felt such hope and anticipation.

Remember the Government and the Law are two different things, and bad laws can be changed....... it wasn't that long ago 'we' were locking up homosexuals.... we are more enlightened now  

I'd love nothing more than to be able grow my weed without fear of that knock on the door (and yes, I've been there !!!) ...... the law courts offer our best chance.

ms.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

in regard to your comment on smoking with a cuppa while you speak to the neighbour, i could not agree more, and it really eggs me that we're in this situation.

as you say, noone i've spoken to either seems to have any genuine support or whatnot for the reclassification to B, yet you ask whether they think it should be argued on to get a change, it's always "there's no point, it's the law, that's just how it is"

i hate this fucking apathetic society! it's like fox hunting, if you're not against it, then get out and march for it, it's not hurting you or how you see things in any way, you're just sitting by "because it's not your fight" and letting the sheer sixze of the govt and it's gravel overwhelm those that really cared and tried to stop it.

bah.


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 29, 2009)

dura72 said:


> btw funk dr u know what they say....dont vote for politicians it only encourages them.



hahaha that cracked up...


stoner - yeah i'm still going to keep going its just i would love to see it legal, when so many countries are progressing its a shame that we are moving backwards


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 29, 2009)

maturesmoker; thanks for the heads up on neil morgan, interesting stuff...

found this, http://lca-uk.blogspot.com/2009/07/wales-this-week-cannabis-neil-morgan.html

tip top, thats the point, only a small minority smoke weed enough to care if its legal, if i go invlolved in every subject i did or didnt oppose i'd have little spare time, we need more neil morgans, score one for stupid euro laws!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

well i'm not talking every, you can be selective, just more than istting around  and with weed everyone not opposed to it but not a big smoker, they're aware of how badly we're treated an regarded as a result. all i really know is i don't like it! 

since starting to grow i've kinda picked up a rather worrying fascination with being caught growing purely so i can get into court and somehow massively humiliate them by pointing out their failings and by my growing, my sucess for the community and blah


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate gettin caught doing anything.... dont think i could do it on purpose.

Anyone seen any of Kop busters from barry cooper, its US based but funny.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 29, 2009)

maturesmoker said:


> Prof Nutt has helped the cause considerably... he has effectively undermined the Govt drugs policy by speaking the truth. He has also now agreed to offer expert evidence in relation to Ed Stratton's 'Abuse of Process' case which is to be heard in April 2010. Don't underestimate whats going on here, this case is of huge significance to all of here and Ed and his team of very sharp legal brains have had to fight long and hard to get to this stage. I've been following canna legal cases for very many years and I have rarely felt such hope and anticipation.
> 
> Remember the Government and the Law are two different things, and bad laws can be changed....... it wasn't that long ago 'we' were locking up homosexuals.... we are more enlightened now
> 
> ...


At first it seemed that way, and at first glance...Only to you or me, only to us...the users. But he has just made it clear and slap bang that they arent going to do shit or be sensible, and that they are really sticking to there guns. Afraid to be embarassed and afraid to show stupidity, governments tighten up and tense, thats whats happened. Its gonna take some major repositioning in cabinet to change it, and i cant see that happening...


----------



## growwwww (Dec 29, 2009)

Also, just a shout-out, any londoners who like reggae and reggae gigs, theres been a massive decline in gigs going on or some shit? i cant find any past year or two...If anyone knows of any reggae gigs, roots preferably mind enligheting me cheers


----------



## Mr ukthc (Dec 29, 2009)

Mate can any 1 help with some advice. My budds got spider webbs all over it and loads of little spiders. I am about 4 weeks till harvest.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2009)

Avid or Neem oil?


----------



## Mr ukthc (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply dude.Can you get avid or nem oil in the uk.


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 29, 2009)

you can buy a wife on the net.... i bet you can buy pest repellants.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr ukthc said:


> Mate can any 1 help with some advice. My budds got spider webbs all over it and loads of little spiders. I am about 4 weeks till harvest.


sulfur burner. make them for cheap. kills them all. stinks like shit


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 30, 2009)

flea killer kills just about every living thing in a room, wouldnt spray it directly on the plants tho.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr ukthc said:


> Mate can any 1 help with some advice. My budds got spider webbs all over it and loads of little spiders. I am about 4 weeks till harvest.


look here

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1146/Spidermite-control.html


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 30, 2009)

stoner1984 said:


> flea killer kills just about every living thing in a room, wouldnt spray it directly on the plants tho.


wouldnt advise this, as the spider mites will be all under leave etc so how you going to kill them if you dont spray the plants. Most flea killers are not the sort of thing you wannt be smoking.


----------



## swordfish984 (Dec 30, 2009)

growwwww said:


> I myself was so saddened on the 28th of jan 2009 wwhen it was reclassified to B, i went to a protest, QUOTE]
> 
> Why, who cares what class it is? If it was upgraded to a class A would you stop smoking it?
> 
> Drug classes are irrelative, If i wanna pop some pills or sniff some coke i will regardless of classes.


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

just wondering what mothers evryones got, with all you hear about the latest american clone-onlys would be cool to see what sick shit the uk growers have got in their cabs, personally at nothing right now as i'm just in the process of building my first stealth veg cab, was purely a seed guy up tilll now, but could be getting a cutting of lemon kushberry soon, and will be popping some seeds looking for keepers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

i care nothing for the class of any drug just dont get caught


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the creche- purple wreck, heavy duty fruity, early durban,chiesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............................................


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

looking nice don , what is your purple wreck mum like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

no idea funk doctor its still in its infancy i just started a load of seeds cos i was sick of doing a run of the same thing. ive yet to flower it. no sign of sex yet so i may be crossing it with something else. 

ive just found a male heavy duty fruity so that will be crossed with the poor yeilding Dairy queen in an effort to up its yield and keep the potency of the mother


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

ah sick, yeah now that i've got a bit of space think i might play around with a few buds for seeds.... didn't know the dairy queen was a low yielder looks dank anyway , what's in it?


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 30, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i hate this fucking apathetic society!
> 
> bah.


Just to quickly come back to this subject! Don't confuse the Government with Law  The Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 was never intended as a vehicle for prohibition, it was intended as a means of harm control and within that legislation is the key to 'our' legal challenge, the current argument is that the MoD Act is indeed fit for purpose but that it is being illegally interpreted by the Government, and that the Govt's interpretation of the act is in breach of both Human Rights and Discrimination Law. Think about it for a minute, take Neil Morgan's case, he has continued to plead 'Not Guilty', despite having been charged 3 times now with cultivation in excess of 100 plants each time! So far he has walked on all 3 occasions....... why? Because he shows this Govts interpretation up for what it is.... Neil brews his own beer as well as growing his own weed, alcohol kills thousands each year/cannabis by comparison is a safe substance and yet he can legally buy equipment to produce both drugs, the Govt takes its tax cut on that equipment and yet it offers full legal protection to the production only of the proven harmful substance ...... when Neil stands before a jury they cant but be convinced, its an incredibly powerful argument because it makes absolutely no sense! Its insane and its Discrimination, thats what is being challenged. 

Public opinion HAS changed, the Govt have been proven liars by a man who has specialised in studying the effects of drugs upon the brain for over 10 years, in court his evidence will carry a lot of legal clout, don't underestimate that, and it is a fact that Prof Nutt has now agreed to act as an expert witness in the forthcoming 'Abuse of process' hearing. When the hearing was given the go ahead Ed Stratton said the judge turned to the Crown prosecutor, fixed him with a glare and said "I hope the CPS will consider what is REALLY in the pubic interest here". That was a very telling moment.

Put your faith in the LAW not the Government. Be prepared to defend yourself if you ever get that dreaded knock on the door  

*****************************************

Don G&T those are some nice buds  

Might as well add a couple of pics of my current grow here too, just to prove I'm not (to quote my old late Nan) ... "All wind and piss!" 

350watts CFL's in a 32" square cab, all a bit banged together etc ..... but does me nicely.

Strain is Mazari from Seedsman at 6 weeks 12/12:


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

nice post mate, so that guy gets away as if he has done nothing "wrong", thats nuts  i always just assumed that if i get caught, wouldn't go to prison or anything but would at least get something, this guy gets away not guiltly, thats pretty cool

oh and nice little set up you got there


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2009)

cheers for that info man, i was meaning to read up on the cases etc before i got to bed but failed on staying awake after a bit of l4d 

those are some nice looking plants there, keeping it nice and low.

it is payday, and now i have to realistically decide what form of hydro i'm gonna buy into, thinking either a pair of NFT jobs, a couple of bubble buckets to see how it goes, a full size 8 plant DWC DIY job, oh i don't know!


----------



## maturesmoker (Dec 30, 2009)

Funk Doctor said:


> nice post mate, so that guy gets away as if he has done nothing "wrong", thats nuts  i always just assumed that if i get caught, wouldn't go to prison or anything but would at least get something, this guy gets away not guiltly, thats pretty cool
> 
> oh and nice little set up you got there


FD, just trying to share some info with fellow UK growers 

Neil was infact found 'guilty' and has a suspended sentence of 12 months hanging over his head, but the point is that hes been fighting this since 2006 and hes *still a free man*  3 times busted, 100 plants each time, hes making a point, 3 years of wasting time and taxpayers money at magistrates, high court and Court of Appeal, you have got to admire him  Hes making a stand for the growers, not just the med users. Anyway, I'll let that rest now.
*******************************************

I think the Mazar will do pretty well, we're on track for some nice buds I reckon. Heres the last harvested plant from my little cab, *Nirvana Northern Lights at 9 weeks* flowering, ready to chop. The Mazar should do as well infact they smell a whole lot sweeter  







Just skinning up a bit of her right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

Funk Doctor said:


> ah sick, yeah now that i've got a bit of space think i might play around with a few buds for seeds.... didn't know the dairy queen was a low yielder looks dank anyway , what's in it?


its uk(exodus) cheese and c99, both of which are knockout on there own. my last run i had too many under the light so i got poor yeild but hence im only putting 6 under for the most part of this run. but crossing it with heavy duty fruity which is mostly big bud and northern lights will hopefully give a good marriage of both



maturesmoker said:


> Don G&T those are some nice buds
> thanks man your cab looks pretty rammed of nice buds too! i hear mazar is great stuff, very oldskool


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah sick man, i grew harvested some c99 about a month ago all gone now though . i would have thought the dairy queen would yield well but some nl and big bud can't harm your yield lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

aye i loved the smell of c99 or cinderella like pinapple sherbert but the high was just too racy for me like having a line of coke or something. 

its strange tho cos cinders is quite a good yielder and the cheese is a kanny one too im guessing the pheno that represents them both well is just not ?! idk


----------



## dura72 (Dec 30, 2009)

i dont feel well, im goin back to bed, fuckin xtc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

dura72 said:


> i dont feel well, im goin back to bed, fuckin xtc



box of tissues under your arm!?!?!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 30, 2009)

oh yeah, its gaunna be the only bright spot of today methinks.


----------



## stoner1984 (Dec 31, 2009)

Givin m-cat a try tonight, it is new years after all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

ive been told after boxing day that im banned from bringing white drugs to the new years bash  im starting drinking in T minus 1 hour ill be in bed in t minus 13 without a doubt


----------



## dura72 (Dec 31, 2009)

here we go, time 4 a line and buckfast tonic wine. happy new year folks


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2009)

hi guys just wanted to introduce my self, quite new to the forum and only on my second! got some pics if ur interested? i've been reading through some of the post's u lot have been writing  

happy new year to all of the uk growers


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

happy new year n successful growin year to u all in ukbless


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new decade everyone hope u had a good one


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year all Uk growers.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 1, 2010)

soon be christmas..........


----------



## dura72 (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm growing right now in miracle grow that i got from b&q but do any of you guys have any better suggestions for a soil that i can get in the uk not just stuff from the shops but any hydro shops that deliver decent priced gear, my mate uses westlands but im not too sure if theres that much of a difference in soils.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

there is a difference.

you can make your own mix up by searching around, i did my first grow in a simple soil perlite and 5mm sand mix using john innes number 2 mix with a 3:2:1 ratio, seemed to work pretty well.

alternatively there are the bio-bizz soils and such

http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/category.aspx?categoryID=16&subCategoryID=273

lots of good ones there. else you could read up on some of the threads on growing with coco, a LOT of people are finding it awesome.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 2, 2010)

cheers tip top, ive had a look at a couple of coco threads and i think i may try a couple of plants alongside my soil grow next time, i'm also considering an hydro grow but havent decided exactly what type, i'll just spend a bit more time reading and decide how much cash i wanna lay out on it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2010)

good thinking. i've gone from soil mix to coco and now onto DWC Bubbleponics. it's cost me a LOT. but i'm just trying to find what works best for my attentitive lifestyle


----------



## stoner1984 (Jan 3, 2010)

if myrical grow is anything like the bnq homebrand pre nuted stuff its awful.

we have a local bong shop that sells all soils, lights, nutes etc. look up your local hydro stores in yellow pages and take a trip out.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 3, 2010)

thers a local store but i've never been in it( its about 500 yards away from the polis station!!) i'll throw on the hat, the glasses and the false moustache and nip in 4 a look. apart from b n q for shit like pots and odds and ends i always use the net and just get it sent to various addresses ( yes , i am a deeply suspicious and paranoid person). i do know that the shop owners do grow and used to sell but i dont know if they still sell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

id leave the shop well alone, i avoid my local one unless i can avoid it haha 

coco is a bit more expensive but the results are worth it. only downside is you cant pick a bag up in BnQ and getting 200L delivered will add about the price of a bag £11-12 on top for delivery.

transporting them to your home address is then a risky business too so idk you may be better sticking with soil


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah wen i buy my coco i always get it in a bin liner but it must look dodgy me pulling 3 massive black binliners out my boot every couple of months lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

aye ive wondered bout that but i usually stealth it under the cover of darkness. but now im re using the coco i doubt ill need to buy any more


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2010)

darkness is good. i also have a couple of those huge lbue ikea heavy duty bags that work magic, you chuck all the grow crap in, throw a couple of t-shirts over the top and you're laughing 

how often can you re-use the coco don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

well so far ive re used some of it 3 times why not i say, the micro organisms are still there


----------



## dura72 (Jan 3, 2010)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. i'm a wee bit fucked


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well so far ive re used some of it 3 times why not i say, the micro organisms are still there



I think three times is bout ur limet b4 it starts not being as good as fresh stuff


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> , my mate uses westlands but im not too sure if theres that much of a difference in soils.


Hi mate, I have recently moved over to the *'Westlands Advanced*' stuff and I find it really good. Its very light, must weigh about half the weight of other composts, lots of fibres in it and holds moisture very well. Well worth a try. This is one of my little ladies in the Westlands at 7 weeks of 12/12 and under CFL's (yeah I know, but I'm happy with them!!!). She seems happy to me. (Mazar, seedsman)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think three times is bout ur limet b4 it starts not being as good as fresh stuff



any science behind this westy? as far as i know im the only one whos re using, ill ask jberry he seems to be all knowing coco wise


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any science behind this westy? as far as i know im the only one whos re using, ill ask jberry he seems to be all knowing coco wise



Someone did some thing on another forum one of the old timers on uk420 i think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

kool ill get my arse in gear and o some googlin


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 4, 2010)

The more uk growers that we can get the better the the uk will be putting the illegal's out of buisness selling us weed with glass and sand and all kinds of shit in and to top it of where is the money from this going towards bombing our underground system in london and our buses so keep growing...................................tyke.......................................


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

i say flip the whole 4:20 iddea;ism, buy yourself a couple of thousand seeds of fake weed and plant em everywhere, freaking everywhere, hanging flower pots in city centers, outside police stations, you name it  . i'd like to see the govt and police try and justify the use of their funding then


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2010)

i like that tip top, where would u get seeds like that? coz i'd seriously be up for doin that but i think i would maybe throw some regular bag seeds in with it so that it would be like a great big treasure hunt. fancy startin an internet campaign? i could probably get around 20 of my own friends to do it if i could get a hold of the seeds. and my local cop shop has got nice little flower gardens all round it..............................


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

haha, not quite sure where you'd pick up the beans from, reading around atm 

meanwhile

"*GBL*: Call it *gamma-butyrolactone*, paint stripper, or Liquid E &#8211; it&#8217;s all the same to The Crazy Chemist. It&#8217;s prepared in a lab and gives you an artificial high &#8211; but a teaspoon can be all it takes to throw you into a real life *coma*. Don&#8217;t mix it with alcohol if you want to live! 

*GBL is now a Class C drug* (when intended for human consumption). The maximum penalty for possession is 2 years in prison and 14 years for supply."

WHATTHEFUCKWHATTHEFUCKWHATTHEFUCK!!!!??

a Teaspoon and you're in a coma, class C, a pound of marijuana and you're asleep, class B


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

buy fishing bait hemp seeds cost you a tenner for 10's of thousands


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

is hemp legal to cultivate?

i'm just wanting to plant as many as is possible, but not a single plant that is actually illegal so the popo waste all their moneies on a goosehunt, then when their copter is outta fuel, we go and throw down some real seeds, at which point they realise they've been had, giveup, and we go pick up what the real seeds gave us 

it is an entirely fallable foolproof stonker of a plan that cannot possibly fail?!


----------



## growwwww (Jan 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> buy fishing bait hemp seeds cost you a tenner for 10's of thousands


u can buy at health food stores, hemp seeds cost like a few quid for thousands upon thousands would be interested to see if they grow :/ i always see them and wonder. Obviuosly to nothing usefull, but jut for a plant...they might be treated or somethign


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

ive grown them when i was a kid looked the part but i doubt they'd get you high who knows if they're legal to grow or not tho!?!?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2010)

i think you have 2 have a licence (home office) even for hemp? some types of hemp fishing seeds would grow, some types are pre boiled though...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2010)

oh and thats a wicked plan


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2010)

there was a farmer in south scotland( dumfries) a couple of years back that grew full fields of hemp and he had to go to the local tv and press to try to stop all the locals rampaging through his fields ripping plants up.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah im pretty sure you need a liscense to grow hemp. However, hemp farmers to have signs on there crops stating that its industrial hemp, with no thc content, 
here like this,
http://yourbrainonbliss.com/Blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/hemp-crop-photo.jpg


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

hence my wanting to look into legal bud, so it's all the more humilliating should it ever come to be.

i have to say. i'm at the stage in my life where i'm not wanting a job for the sake of a job, that is to say mundane generic job. i'm spending most of my spare time trying to think about possible avenues to take my life in a mjor way. i'm pretty much set to hand in my notice for work as it is, and i've always pondered and debated moral legal issues with the family (lawyers! who don't like pot!) and i'm slowly beginning to think i'd like to try and genuinely actively persue some sort of cannabis decriminalisation thing. be it by being offensive in conjunction with a seperate party acting on the court level, or to look into law school and all that lot and realyl try and go for it, being something i totally and absolutely believe in, not because of what cannabis does for me, and lot in terms of my depression, a whole lot, but mainly on it's status in relation to things like alcohol cigarettes etc etc the morality of forcing a black market and violenve instead of provoding for oneself to re-invest money in legit citizen employing businesses etc.

lots of think has been done anmd to be done


----------



## growwwww (Jan 4, 2010)

tip top
http://www.release.org.uk/

maybe try places and shit like the above?

look into UKCIA, check out the kinda stuff he does, an internet activist but he directly attacks prohibitionists etc... criticising and whatnot.

Peace


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 4, 2010)

Check out the Legalize Cannabis Alliance UK

http://www.lca-uk.org/


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2010)

cheers for the links guys. i'm sure they'l be meaningful in the morning when i'm not quite so mashed 

shameless self-plug!

https://www.rollitup.org/3609252-post391.html

feel free to populate my grows  did my first in soil, secondish in coco and third to be in hydro


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hence my wanting to look into legal bud, so it's all the more humilliating should it ever come to be.
> 
> i have to say. i'm at the stage in my life where i'm not wanting a job for the sake of a job, that is to say mundane generic job. i'm spending most of my spare time trying to think about possible avenues to take my life in a mjor way. i'm pretty much set to hand in my notice for work as it is, and i've always pondered and debated moral legal issues with the family (lawyers! who don't like pot!) and i'm slowly beginning to think i'd like to try and genuinely actively persue some sort of cannabis decriminalisation thing. be it by being offensive in conjunction with a seperate party acting on the court level, or to look into law school and all that lot and realyl try and go for it, being something i totally and absolutely believe in, not because of what cannabis does for me, and lot in terms of my depression, a whole lot, but mainly on it's status in relation to things like alcohol cigarettes etc etc the morality of forcing a black market and violenve instead of provoding for oneself to re-invest money in legit citizen employing businesses etc.
> 
> lots of think has been done anmd to be done


tip top,

You clearly think along the same line as I do, its driving me mad being labelled a criminal for growing and using a natural herbal substance that is now recognised as being safer than alcohol and tobacco. Plenty of activists are currently fighting this through the courts and finally getting somewhere! There can be no doubt that if everyone cautioned with cannabis related 'crimes' rejected it and went to court the judicial system would grind to a halt!! More and more are doing this. Judges are now being faced with articulate growers with well prepared legal defences who are prepared to fight all the way to appeal if necessary. One current case is that of a science teacher with a 10 year excellent teaching record, ofsted rated as excellent who lost his job over *4 *cannabis plants  He's fighting all the way, refused a caution. At court he was asked if he would consider a 'guilty' plea, he replied "I'm not prepared top leave this court with blood on my hands" ......his case continues at massive cost to the taxpayer....how long can this continue?

Its well worth a listen to* Ed Strattons 'Dopefiend' *interview tip top, and every UK grower should hear this in my opinion incase the worst doers happen. It's pretty light hearted but Ed explains how he came to be busted for cultivation, rejected his caution and has now been granted a judicial review. The case defense is excellent and offers hope to ALL OF US GROWERS  This case is of great importance to every one of us here. Have a listen and lets talk about it here? It will have you laughing and banging the walls with frustration at the same time, he tears the Govts drugs policy to shreds, its brilliant stuff.

Link to Dopefiend interview on DEA site.

Re LCA, personally I think they have run their course and need a fresh approach. Its just 2 or 3 people now pushing their own agenda. They have managed to upset a lot of growers, especially on UK420!


----------



## kulamario (Jan 5, 2010)

*yes all is true*
*am polish* *i live in ireland 5 years i was never smoke some good weed in ireland*
_always must smoke hash or crap weed i hate this island_
be honest in poland worst shit was better like best ireland


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2010)

i think i'll just keep my opinions to myself at this point.........................................................


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

i think i will too, goodness knows how easily i could counter that, but hey, you probably think carp is the dogs bollocks, so i'll keep quiet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

coarse fishing sucks imo


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

Im more of a fish keeper rather than an angeler.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

hehe  mine started that, realised there was a hole in the top of the bowl and jumped right in. that was the last of my goldfish sufice to say


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

my tank is in my kitchen now and the cats dunt even know they there any more.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm wondering if that was a genuine statement or just some troll on the wind up...i mean that pigeon english was up there with fawlty towers manuel. ah well at least i didnt reach for the kkk robes and run off on one and thank fuck it wasnt said to me in a pub......


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> my tank is in my kitchen now and the cats dunt even know they there any more.


my tank was in the kitchen..but the army demanded its return ...boom boom


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

two elephants falling off a cliff


----------



## colbalt...blue (Jan 5, 2010)

not a bad interview by edwin stratton - could have been less long-winded (he's been puffin!!). still, quite an interesting case. gotta watch out though as psychiatric "evidence" maybe coerced from patients and gathered to be used as statistical proof that "puffin on a nugget induces mental dysfunction or illness" ... they could then try conclude that cannabis smoking is causing social harm (and huge costs to "treat"). statistics are being held as scientific evidence and not as the manipulated bull-crap it is, and testimony is discarded as mere mumbo-jumbo.

i'm on the net trying to see if i can source the various parts cheaper than the kits to make a hydroponic drip fed unit (small) 80-90cms x 45-55cms x 15-20 cms deep ... don't want to buy expensive hydro rip, but i'm having a lot of trouble finding the plastic trays/containers. ... gonna be a long night, stiff neck and a grumpy bear in the morning.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2010)

i use greens horticulture to buy most of my gear cobalt, probably cheaper out there but they're always ok with me.


----------



## lozac123 (Jan 6, 2010)

i love those guys. theyre not the cheapest, but their service is great.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2010)

hey tip top i saw u mentioned to a guy on a nutes thread about using canna a and b nutes, i got some of them from a contact but i thought they were hydro nutes buddy. i take it i was wrong? and if so i take it it i just use them same as any other soil/organic nutes.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> i love those guys. theyre not the cheapest, but their service is great.


yeah i agree iozac, the newsletters and shit are usually informative and there service is spot on, next day delivery and stuff.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey tip top i saw u mentioned to a guy on a nutes thread about using canna a and b nutes, i got some of them from a contact but i thought they were hydro nutes buddy. i take it i was wrong? and if so i take it it i just use them same as any other soil/organic nutes.


they do ranges for everything, but they all seem to be the same easy aplication half half throughout (or so i asume)

i'd have thought that the canna coco A+B that i use would probably work with soil to some extent as well.

i just had to try and make it easier for him to understand (half strength and full strength seem like common sense to me )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

coco is basically hydro its an inert medium you put feed through so often. it will work fine with soil


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2010)

cheers tip top and don i get it now. having a retard day today, got a bit of food poisoning yesterday, been on the porcelain throne all last nite and today, feels like ive been buggered by a xmas tree. not fun.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

chers for th scond opinion of that 

biobizz worked just fine but became stupid. you finish your grow and you've got half of one bottle left and a quater of the other. i wanna run out of both at the same time for convenience


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah it does make life simpler using the same of each each time right. 

touch of ghandi's revenge eh dura


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2010)

more like tianamen trots i think, i been eatin chinese for weeks. just took out my gym membership, same old new year resolution


----------



## growwwww (Jan 6, 2010)

Hows it going UK,

THE SNOW IS DRIVING ME MAD!!!!

i fucking hate it, i live near a fairly well lit street and at night its like fucking daylight out there ( when the sun goes down theres not that much difference ) argh!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

hahaha, i'm int a barely lit street, like 2 street lamps, and it's like daylight, and i fucking love it!

and should i mention small bastard children be damned, nothing quite like driving in the now  FUNNNNNNN


----------



## growwwww (Jan 6, 2010)

Also i do like a spliffy jiffy in the cold not gonna lie.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

i'll rep you for that if i remember by the end of this post  i'm MASHED!

i have a lovely attic with a goose down double duvet, XXL beanbag and 32" tv etc, yet for the alst week i've bene opting to put every hoody and coat on, scalf and gloves, and smoke in the cill 

the first half of this song is madness, not quite sure what the hell is goin on but i can't keep up 

[youtube]xdr-Q4yXzFs[/youtube]

madness


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 6, 2010)

-9c in my back garden, smoking in the freezing cold is definately different.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

got my heating turned up high , sitting in a t-shirt watching Eddie Izard and smoking psycho lol, hmm warm.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont smoke indoors though...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

i didn't ither till i got given incense cones  that shit magics EVERYTHING away


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 6, 2010)

doesnt stop your children getting affected by second hand smoke though!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2010)

i loved the way the tv news last nite went nuts about the snow, we've had it for weeks in scotland and no one really gives a shit( it is worse than its been for years though) but as soon as it heads towards london and the south its fuckin panic stations, quick call the army and coastgaurd pmsl, unfuckinbelievable. fuckin south of england thinks its the centre of the universe. all i do is wrap up warm put a dvd on coz the SKY has went tits up and crack a bottle of vodka(whiskey,gin,rum,brandy, turpentine,aftershave;lets face it as long as it aint frozen solid i'm drinking it)and fuck the world.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i loved the way the tv news last nite went nuts about the snow, we've had it for weeks in scotland and no one really gives a shit( it is worse than its been for years though) but as soon as it heads towards london and the south its fuckin panic stations, quick call the army and coastgaurd pmsl, unfuckinbelievable. fuckin south of england thinks its the centre of the universe. all i do is wrap up warm put a dvd on coz the SKY has went tits up and crack a bottle of vodka(whiskey,gin,rum,brandy, turpentine,aftershave;lets face it as long as it aint frozen solid i'm drinking it)and fuck the world.


 I have to agree, but the population density is hugely relevant, that and the economy...I lived in the French alps for several ski seasons and a lot of snow was over a meter. I also used to live in the Borders for a while so I know what a lot of snow is...The fact that I live in Gloucestershire at sea level and have had over a foot of snow is significant in the big scheme of things... A foot of snow at sea level in the UK is quite an event!


----------



## rustybud (Jan 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i loved the way the tv news last nite went nuts about the snow, we've had it for weeks in scotland and no one really gives a shit( it is worse than its been for years though) but as soon as it heads towards london and the south its fuckin panic stations, quick call the army and coastgaurd pmsl, unfuckinbelievable. fuckin south of england thinks its the centre of the universe. all i do is wrap up warm put a dvd on coz the SKY has went tits up and crack a bottle of vodka(whiskey,gin,rum,brandy, turpentine,aftershave;lets face it as long as it aint frozen solid i'm drinking it)and fuck the world.[/QUOTE
> 
> i will 2nd dat!!! well said .


----------



## haloman420 (Jan 6, 2010)

What up to the UK. Hey mates will you go to you tube an look at my video of over 240 funny pics.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 6, 2010)

spammers are not welcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

im with you dura im gonna hit my pipe n head up to buy more booze in me wellies! 

leave off the meths tho 

an yeah spammers are not welcome !!

think im due a dram


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

ah well don its thursday so u gotta get some practice in for the weekend, its always better to heat up ur engine before you go driving buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

im a geordie fella ill be the one jogging in me wellies in shorts, t shirt with me hip flask stuck tween me teeth


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

remember to get sumthin to eat when your out don maybe a canny bagga tudor lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

why aye bonny lad haha aint heard that for time man.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

ahh, im old don, i remember the adverts of the seventies .....sometimes...when i'm not forgetting where i live and occasionally shitting myselsf...gettin old sucks...admitedlly my girlfriend is only 26(hee,hee,hee.dirty OLD man)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

your only as old as the woman you feel mate how old are you ? you know you get a hefner point for every ten years over your partner


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

38 this year mate. although after xmas and new year i'm feeling a shade older, and definetly a lot poorer.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

woooooowoooooooooooooo

that means it's time to start planning that midlife crisis  

but 26, all i can say is you jammy sod  fair play to that!


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your only as old as the woman you feel mate how old are you ? you know you get a hefner point for every ten years over your partner


i feel a few years older lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, its great(thats irony btw) i have to eat viagra like fuckin sweeties to try n keep up. ah well theres sure as shit worse things in life lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

ill be 28 this year, my lass is panicking shes turning 26 haha 

8 years aint much difference dura its all in your outlook. i chased some kids skidding down my drive on skateboards without wheels on yesterday. felt like a right old misery [email protected]

they came back today and skidded into me recycle bin knocked it over n legged it when the bottles when everywhere. bless their little frightened socks they came back and picked them up n said sorry haahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

lol, the big ol scary don 

snow changes people  i was out last night having a smoke on the bench and noticed one of the nieghbours was going to and from one of our gardens for snow and was building a snowman on his front porch, i was so unbelievebly close to sneaking over when he went for more snow and flatteneing it 

i'm such a vital member of society


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

hey tip top that fuckin guy 'riddleme' is getting right on my nipple ends, i've noticed we seem to land on the same threads and we seem to be in agreement as to general growing methods but that fuckin scrote is really beginning to piss me off, i dont mind sum1 like uncle ben or cervantes giving advice in an offhand manner coz those guys have the evidence to back it up but this fuckin bawbag seems to think hes got the fuckin holy grail on mj growing , cunts like that really, really make ma fuckin fists itch.aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........................................


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

yup, he seems a bit of a tool.

the notion that the difference lots of runoff and aa small amount of runoff was that of crap bud and the holy grail. it tickled me 



> Ask yourself, WHAT WOULD MOTHER NATURE DO?
> 
> Does she know the ph of her rain water?
> Are the light cycles constant?
> ...


that especially amused me  everything about that is so wrong 

quick question to better my knowledge. do you get herms from regular seeds, or is it due to the genetics of feminized seeds/way they're produced?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

hermies can occur in any seed as far as i've read( and i did read a lot on this recently) but femed seeds are more prone to it, although i think if they occur in regular seeds they arent always hermies i think a different term is used sumthin like bi sexual( that isnt the term btw but its sumthin like that) https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html this thread is quite in depth but it'll tell u everything about it mate. the thing about guys like riddleme is that there absolutely positive that they know best and anyone who disagrees is wrong!!!! i've a fuckin tent full of bush that proves i know what i'm doing( or at least i know enuff to get a tent full a bush) CUNT!!!


----------



## BLOCKER (Jan 7, 2010)

Heys guys I just posted this question in a new thread, then I saw this thread anyhelp apprieciated

I live in the UK, hydro equipment here isnt very good especially for hoods.

America seems to have the best equipment but getting it shipped to the UK is very costly with the duty/vat and shipping charges.

If I was to buy from in the (EU) I would save 17.5vat charge, does anyone know of good online hydro retailers inside the (EU).

Im after the XXXL magnums or the Big kahunas please help, thankyou.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/ i use these guys , prices are reasonable or try www.blunt.co.uk but there a bit pricey imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

i highly rate basementlighting.com

i thought xxxl magnums were for lex steele only


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

Hows things UK!! 
Couple of things id like some opinions on if thats cool, gonna be starting my next op and i dont know what bloom fertz to get like canna or bio ect. i use growell.co.uk can anyone point me in the right direction in what wud be best as i havent really used advanced ferts bfore. Growing white russian in soil under a 400w hps.
Oh ye iv got this baby bio here what i used on my first grow and that turned out to be my best so far had excellent results so i take it this is a good nute for vegging with? http://www.dobbies.co.uk/acatalog/bayer-pbi608-baby-bio-original-plant-food.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

canna and bio both require you to use both parts A and B for flowering. just for ease of use i'd reccomend the Canna A+B, while i'm sure it is a super quality nute, it's just that little measuring thing that does it for me, so quick to use )


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> canna and bio both require you to use both parts A and B for flowering. just for ease of use i'd reccomend the Canna A+B, while i'm sure it is a super quality nute, it's just that little measuring thing that does it for me, so quick to use )


Thanks for ur reply, so parts A+B flowering? say i use this baby bio for veg, then canna A+B is all i need for blooming?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Thanks for ur reply, so parts A+B flowering? say i use this baby bio for veg, then canna A+B is all i need for blooming?


It would seem so, although the canna is for veg and flower, use part A and B equal quanities throughout, so you can dump the baby bio, unless it really is that good (you can do a comparison grow using canna if you like)




dura72 said:


> the thing about guys like riddleme is that there absolutely positive that they know best and anyone who disagrees is wrong!!!!


cheers for the link, i'll give it a read later. and that's exactly what was pissing me off, if he'd turned around, as i asked him to, and actiually schooled me on why his statements were actually the grail, or just tried to argue his point, i'd have been happy, but it was very much an "well you enjoy growing shit cus i grow trees my way" replies, and then linked me to a very dubious read of a thread.i mean he really believes that just because mother nature doesn't add nutes, that there aren't nutes in the ground, in the runoff from stream water etc, or that the plant doesn't check the ph....doesnt' mean it won't effect it. if i take the spedo off my car, i don't know whether i'm doing 30, the kid doesn't know if i'm doing 30, but when i hit the kid at 50, well i think they'll notice the difference!

it's like when you get someone with 95 posts who comes on and demands that he get's to write an FAQ, go awaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]TQKk99I3wTQ[/youtube]

ahhaaaa, that amused me.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It would seem so, although the canna is for veg and flower, use part A and B equal quanities throughout, so you can dump the baby bio, unless it really is that good (you can do a comparison grow using canna if you like)
> 
> Yeh i was just looking at the canna range and seems A is vega (grow) and B is Flores (bloom?)
> If i was just to get them 2 and do away with the baby bio should i get maybe some canna PK 13/14 as well to feed in the late flowering stage?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

ahhaaaa, that amused me.[/QUOTE]

LMAO!! that episode is class, inbetweeners is the shit!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

inbetweeners is (was?) great. do you know if they axed it after 2 series or?

and my canna nutes state that it's 4ml of A and B throughout, no A for veg and B for flower, it's as simple as that  and you simply squeeze the bottle to measure it up


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> inbetweeners is (was?) great. do you know if they axed it after 2 series or?
> 
> and my canna nutes state that it's 4ml of A and B throughout, no A for veg and B for flower, it's as simple as that  and you simply squeeze the bottle to measure it up


 I think they might have stopped after the 2nd havent heard of any 3rd series yet so.
Right im with you thanks for your time mate. i saw the attached measuring caps on the bottle they do look handy! rep up for the help man


----------



## stoner1984 (Jan 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> it's just that little measuring thing that does it for me, so quick to use )


haha, 2nd that.

I'm using canna terra vega & flores + pk 13/14, good stuff.

I used baby bio for my first grow, burns the shit out of ya plants if you over do it, well that an the pre nuted soil.... b&q job, awful. Dont recomend it at all.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

stoner1984 said:


> haha, 2nd that.
> 
> I'm using canna terra vega & flores + pk 13/14, good stuff.
> 
> I used baby bio for my first grow, burns the shit out of ya plants if you over do it, well that an the pre nuted soil.... b&q job, awful. Dont recomend it at all.


Yeh it would if u over-do it i used it with a multipurpose soil and got brilliant results an thats without bloom fertz i just starting addng it about 4 weeks after sprouting, but to be honest i didnt have a clue back then lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

i take the baby bio yooz are all talkin about is the standard stuff from any garden shop little odd shaped blue or green bottles?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i take the baby bio yooz are all talkin about is the standard stuff from any garden shop little odd shaped blue or green bottles?


This stuff: http://www.dobbies.co.uk/acatalog/bayer-pbi608-baby-bio-original-plant-food.html check the ingrediants it is actually a good veg fert.


----------



## stoner1984 (Jan 7, 2010)

thats the stuff... to be fair, i got some decent plants with it.

was refering to using b&q as a grow shop more than not recomending the baby bio, the pre nuted soild compromised any oppinion i could have on the bio other than when i added it, it burned my plants....

i've swiched to the canna stuff simply because i can get it off the shelf locally, it was cheap enough and it was recomended by others.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8447222.stm

one small step


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

stoner1984 said:


> thats the stuff... to be fair, i got some decent plants with it.
> 
> was refering to using b&q as a grow shop more than not recomending the baby bio, the pre nuted soild compromised any oppinion i could have on the bio other than when i added it, it burned my plants....
> 
> i've swiched to the canna stuff simply because i can get it off the shelf locally, it was cheap enough and it was recomended by others.


I hear ya mate, b+q can be handy for alot things like rooting juice,cloning juice, pots ect, or anything like that but yeh wouldnt go by their soil.
Check this pic, a plant (bb cheese) from my first grow used baby bio nothing else. i was so suprised by the result!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

i bought my miracle grow from bnq, i know a lotta people dont like it but ive never had any bother at all, but i didnt put in any nutes for about 5 weeks, i started from seed with bnq own brand potting soil and then onto miracle grow( i added perlite and vermiculite). my mate used westlands also from bnq. dont get me wrong though after listening to a lotta people on here i think i'm gonna go with a plagron soil although greens horti have a new rang i mite have a go at. i wouldnt get my nutes or that but i get my pots n shit from them though.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

ok lads i havent decided on my nutes for my next grow yet and i dont want anything too fancy, 3 bottles at most. ive been using biobizz grow and bloom so far but lets hear all the recomendations? would like to keep the total under £30. i grow a basic old school organic set up. so lets here whats the best i can get in blighty.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ok lads i havent decided on my nutes for my next grow yet and i dont want anything too fancy, 3 bottles at most. ive been using biobizz grow and bloom so far but lets hear all the recomendations? would like to keep the total under £30. i grow a basic old school organic set up. so lets here whats the best i can get in blighty.


Im on the same boat man, anything between 30-60 nicker is good for me not to take your question btw ...
How did the bio bizz serve you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

if it doesnt have to be organic id go advanced nutes if it does you cant go wrong with the canna range or for a bit more the atami line is fine stuff


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Im on the same boat man, anything between 30-60 nicker is good for me not to take your question btw ...
> How did the bio bizz serve you?


cant give weights yet as harvest is next week but its lookin goo, and i am more than happy with it. only complaint would be that the bio grow is like fuckin treacle( i think there is molasses in it anyway) its horrible to work with but results are sound, never had any burn or probs and i think im gaunna pull 3 oz a plant maybe more. and that was top end of estimated aim.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

im going for a look at the atami stuff....back in a mo don


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like good stuff for 3 oz man corgrats!
Was gonna ask about the atami? where would i find them?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

had alook , it looks quite good although not to sure what i would need, 1 2 3 or 4 different bottles???


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2010)

greens horticulture 2timer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> had alook , it looks quite good although not to sure what i would need, 1 2 3 or 4 different bottles???


yeah id say a bottle of A & B and get a bottle of something to boost in bloom, the thing is the bloombastic is fucking great stuff but its pricey, id probably get a bottle of canna pk13/14 or some other booster if your not wanting to spend a lot


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah id say a bottle of A & B and get a bottle of something to boost in bloom, the thing is the bloombastic is fucking great stuff but its pricey, id probably get a bottle of canna pk13/14 or some other booster if your not wanting to spend a lot


Think im gonna go with canna, the bloombastic looks good but thats way steep man, is greens horticulture reliable?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

i'll be picking the canna boost thingy up myself in a couple of weeks. looks to be fairly good value for the money.

was just on the bbc news site, and here was me thinking that the UK speeding penalties were a pain in the arse, 3 points per thing, it's stupid! a millionaire in switzerland, in his rather swanky ferarri something, was caught doing 85mph through a village, i mean i've done that myself in all honesty, i've hit junctions at 100, you know what his speeding fine was, i forget the actual amountbut around £180,000 for 85mpg. that is FUCKED! in comparisson a guy in america got fined $200 or something for being caught doing 200+


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 7, 2010)

-14oc in my garden, had to chip my spliff after about 5 drags! lol...brrrrrr....


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 7, 2010)

Merry Snowmas and a Happy New Year to all. New to the site....lovin it!! will be posting soon for info on first time grow. cheers.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 7, 2010)

yo check my cheese journal tell me wot u think on it

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Think im gonna go with canna, the bloombastic looks good but thats way steep man, is greens horticulture reliable?


yeah man greens horti is very reliable, fast stealthy delivery , anything ive got has been decent value, no probs at all. u'd probably get stuff cheaper but shit this is the web , ur always gonna be able to get it cheaper sumwhere. i'll be ordering from them again in week or two when this crop heads out.( need to shift some to get sum new kit but after that daddys got a full bedroom inna safe house to build a fuckin laboratory...hehehe...i'm a jammy little soldier!!!)


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2010)

someone save me! i'm so bored i'm getting locked into a debate with a bit of a tool  even worse i actually spent a couple of quid on the stuff to prove him right or wrong. couldn't care which, i just get pissed off when you get all these people with the "i hear that" "i read somewhere" rubbish. there is every possibliity the stuff could kill the plant and it's noones word but his and he is adament that we all convert


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

if ur bored

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kenny+vs+spenny&search_type=&aq=0&oq=kenny+vs+s

check these guys out fucking hilariious


----------



## rustybud (Jan 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> someone save me! i'm so bored i'm getting locked into a debate with a bit of a tool  even worse i actually spent a couple of quid on the stuff to prove him right or wrong. couldn't care which, i just get pissed off when you get all these people with the "i hear that" "i read somewhere" rubbish. there is every possibliity the stuff could kill the plant and it's noones word but his and he is adament that we all convert


is the the wee lad going on abot the odour spray shit ????


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2010)

i hear all the time about molasses as an end flower boost but i cant be arsed ordering it so i picked up a tin of lyle's black treacle and it says on the front 'made from cane molasses: a source of minerals'. any opinions on this people, if not then i'm gaunna give it a shot on one or two of my plants but i'd like to know about it first if poss.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2010)

rustybud said:


> is the the wee lad going on abot the odour spray shit ????


yeah man, i feel ashamed of myself, just ignore the thread man! but nay


----------



## SLH (Jan 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i hear all the time about molasses as an end flower boost but i cant be arsed ordering it so i picked up a tin of lyle's black treacle and it says on the front 'made from cane molasses: a source of minerals'. any opinions on this people, if not then i'm gaunna give it a shot on one or two of my plants but i'd like to know about it first if poss.


I know for sure that you can get molasses in the sugar form from sainsburys.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2010)

i think that the black treacle needs to be unsulphured.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2010)

25 miles to the nearest sainsburys mate. i just looked in tesco and somerfield


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah i read that tip top, i had a look at the tin and doesnt say anything about sulphur. but sulfur cant be that bad can it when we use it in burners? or am i just having a senior moment here?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2010)

it might be that you only really want to use sulphered if you already have a sulpher deficiencey. a quick google search states that sulphur is useul for plants.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahaaaa, stoned madnesss, but what is with this, my balance and coordination etc, when doing aything random, well hell it can be all over the palce

but i i take a pint glass and fill it to the very tip tip tip top top, and i can walk, then speed up massively, and still hold the thing absolutely perfectly stuipidly flat and still and in the galss. 

i'm super mashed like i love to be, and as such this is crazing me out (right infront of how is it without my puffa bodywarmer thing is am freezing yet withit i feel horribly sick! :S) MADNESS :LOL:


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hahahaaaa, stoned madnesss, but what is with this, my balance and coordination etc, when doing aything random, well hell it can be all over the palce
> 
> but i i take a pint glass and fill it to the very tip tip tip top top, and i can walk, then speed up massively, and still hold the thing absolutely perfectly stuipidly flat and still and in the galss.
> 
> i'm super mashed like i love to be, and as such this is crazing me out (right infront of how is it without my puffa bodywarmer thing is am freezing yet withit i feel horribly sick! :S) MADNESS :LOL:


bet ur not feeling as tip top this morning mate i tried to have drink last nite but stopped after about 4 and half an e. just couldnt get it going at all, must be new year still hanging around my system


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

u can get black strap mollasses or how ever its spelt in tescos, i bought some and used it afew times and didnt bother with it again, i still got most the box. Ill post it to anyone who wants to give it a try lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 9, 2010)

SLH said:


> I know for sure that you can get molasses in the sugar form from sainsburys.


I've got this apparently you can get proper molasses from Holland & Barrett 

PS the snow caan now do one!

PPS afternoon UK


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>uk psychosis fukin snows doing my head in lol i hate it lol.


----------



## asap (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>uk psychosis fukin snows doing my head in lol i hate it lol.


Yep the snow is well and truely doing my head in, I had to drive home in freezing fog, icy roads and snow at 4 this morning............Did my head in. And the mrs was scared in the passanger seat..............try driving in it!! lol

Bring on the summer!!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 9, 2010)

asap said:


> Yep the snow is well and truely doing my head in, I had to drive home in freezing fog, icy roads and snow at 4 this morning............Did my head in. And the mrs was scared in the passanger seat..............try driving in it!! lol
> 
> Bring on the summer!!


been at home since Thurs and supplies are running low plus going slightly cabin crazy! Could prob go out just not sure I'd get back!


----------



## asap (Jan 9, 2010)

Mogwai5 said:


> been at home since Thurs and supplies are running low plus going slightly cabin crazy! Could prob go out just not sure I'd get back!


TBH we aint got it too bad around here but all the roads are fucked, but funnily enough the club I work in was packed last night and no trouble thank god, didnt fancy rolling around in the snow.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Bad weather for the weekend supposedly


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

bad for the next ten days(think thats really the furthest they can forecast) but the real heavy shit is gaunna hit london and the south east( i dont want to start a north/south devide but that really, really cracks me up). i actually enjoy watchin the news now.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> bad for the next ten days(think thats really the furthest they can forecast) but the real heavy shit is gaunna hit london and the south east( i dont want to start a north/south devide but that really, really cracks me up). i actually enjoy watchin the news now.


Ah for fuck sake! Well im stocked up on food and shit so its cool. Anyway im off now everyone be safe in the weather 

peace


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 9, 2010)

What the fuck is happening with the weather this year playing havok with my tings.Temps bang on during the day but yesterday it was colder than the fucking north pole so says the news.But i just love opening the door of the tent and seeing my own oasis.I used to suffer real bad depresion in the winter months and the remedy is to have your own green space with out a dought.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

i know what u mean tyke, think im gaunna buy a bigger ten so i can get a deck chair in. half a dozen beers and a good book and u'd be sorted.and an i pod with alabama 3 palying in ur lugs.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm happily suprised that my 'closet' is at 65 ish with lights off and gets to about 82 with them on considering one of the walls in there is an external one!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

would u actually believe this- my daughter has just started a new primary school and when the miss's took her along for a look she noticed the pristine snow on the playground and mentioned its untouched appearance, the headmistress told her that due to health and safety the kids werent allowed to go out to play in it. now this is amordern school with aflat as fuck palyground and no housses close enuff for a kid to hit. aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggg, that fuckin shit really fucks me off, i feel like sueing them for desroying childhood, i mean what the fuck is that all about, are we gaunna breed a genetration of little fuckin pussies that're gonna hide in the fuckin house when it snows, lets hope to fuck we dont have any major armed conflicts in the years to come or were gonna have an army of faggots refusing to fight in case they get a fuckin broken nail. jesus fuckin christ. this bastard country is doing my nut in.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> would u actually believe this- my daughter has just started a new primary school and when the miss's took her along for a look she noticed the pristine snow on the playground and mentioned its untouched appearance, the headmistress told her that due to health and safety the kids werent allowed to go out to play in it. now this is amordern school with aflat as fuck palyground and no housses close enuff for a kid to hit. aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggg, that fuckin shit really fucks me off, i feel like sueing them for desroying childhood, i mean what the fuck is that all about, are we gaunna breed a genetration of little fuckin pussies that're gonna hide in the fuckin house when it snows, lets hope to fuck we dont have any major armed conflicts in the years to come or were gonna have an army of faggots refusing to fight in case they get a fuckin broken nail. jesus fuckin christ. this bastard country is doing my nut in.


Thats not cool!!! Complain, defintely. The school are just being lazy because they *would *have to probably highly supervise the kids because someone would inevitably get heart but thats what growing ups all about! Getting hit n working in enviroments that you may be hit in, whats the point of fif faffing kinds into super ultra safe enviroment.

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

i'm gonna find out who exactly made the decision and then i'm hitting the local press, its an absolute travesty. for fuck sake i live in scotland in the hills of ayrshire and we get snow every single year( maybe not as heavy as recent but still a lot EVERY year). fuckin health and safety cunts. these are the clowns that tell me as a painter and decorator i cant work on ladders unless i have everything but a fuckin safety net below me, how the fuck can i make any cash following they're fuckin codes. cunts,cunts, useless pen pushin office seat sitting cunts.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i'm gonna find out who exactly made the decision and then i'm hitting the local press, its an absolute travesty. for fuck sake i live in scotland in the hills of ayrshire and we get snow every single year( maybe not as heavy as recent but still a lot EVERY year). fuckin health and safety cunts. these are the clowns that tell me as a painter and decorator i cant work on ladders unless i have everything but a fuckin safety net below me, how the fuck can i make any cash following they're fuckin codes. cunts,cunts, useless pen pushin office seat sitting cunts.


Yo chill out man  No need to bring press into it, press are just as much of scum and probably are why the safety shit and regulations are put into place. Because people exasperate the importance of things... Im not talking local press im talking more mass media and shit. Dont get the press involved its just as low as what they are doing. Write to the school and make enquiries about it. Tell em what you think, talk to other parents. Get them to do the same.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah man your probably right, journos are the fuckin bottom feeders of society. i'm just really really pissed off.....i've an idea ....with a very large playground as a blank canvas i could nip up tomorrow night and write my objections in the snow in 3 foot high letters.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea just write,

you wankers in the snow


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 9, 2010)

Oi oi UK growing pals.

For the first time, in nearly a decade of smoking the herb, I have found a BAG SEED!!!! 

Its almost like fate telling me to get back in the game.

hmmm.... do I risk a burgeoning career as a social worker.... damn CRB.

anyway, didn't know who else to tell.... plus I'm now well high off my seedy weed 

peaceout bro's

ps, this weather a-sucks....truely lame...A++ to the delivery guys bringing herbal relief to my door through the snow three days running


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 9, 2010)

Ye man the weather does suck but on the up side i haven't had to turn the aircon on for the grow room in a while, how do i join this shit i am west yorkshire lad.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

go up to the top of the page and you'll see 'thread tools' click on it and it'll ask if u want to subscrbe to the thread. thats it mate, simple as that. just under the first 'post reply' on the right hand side.


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awrite lads?hope yous are enjoyin the weather? lol. Will be lookin for info on first time grow if yous can help. Ive got wee space I'm dividing into two hopefully a veggy/clone/mother area and a flowering area. space is tight... 7ft high 6ft long 2ft deep
Was thinkin about building the Veg area on top of the flowering area with the veg area about 1/4 the height of the flowering.
Any ideas? Cheers!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

awrite bhoyo ( wonder what team u support lol) why are you bothering with two separate areas if your space is so limited? are you wanting a perpetual or just sumwhere to keep ur mother? i think if i was in that kinda space situation id go for lowryders as you wont need to worry about it outgrowing your flowering area or lst,ing. the only problem i can see is that your mother may get abit tall for vegging area and take away your cloning space. i'm gaunny build a set up like your talkin about but i've got a full bedroom tae work with.


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 9, 2010)

How do Dura?u guessed the tic ha ha but its the other green am interested in lol. a woz lookin at doin a perpetual.ma practical knowledge on this is zilcho. But av been lookin in to this for a while .swottin up! Would it work if I halved the two spaces even using lowryders? or any other ideas for the space? cheers.


----------



## $piceMÂ£rchant (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone know where the cheapest online nutes are at?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> bet ur not feeling as tip top this morning mate i tried to have drink last nite but stopped after about 4 and half an e. just couldnt get it going at all, must be new year still hanging around my system


haha, beer is my evening diet, tend to try and keep it under 5 pints of stella if i can, around 4 hours sleep then work the next day. just start with a nice long shit and it all picks up from there 

i have to say thankyou to the tallented ppeople placing these rather useful "road closed ice" signs, at only the top of hills. so i trundle along at the front of a procesison up a hill of maybe, well i was wearing my werllies and i slid down the hgill when i got outta the car, reason for getting outta the car, there was someone already stuck riiiight at the top, so we all stopped, and we all got stuck, had a bit of fun with the guy at the top with some full throttle this is it moments but had to all slide down backwards or just park where we were.

but here's the thing that realllllly surprised nem you know what little dipshits kids are these days, wella gang of kids, maybe 8 years old all with lsedges etc, all ran off to local streets and neighbours etc to find any spare grit there might be, might add there was a handful total, what stares. last i remember they just threw snowballs at your windscrren and laughed at your efforts


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

bhoyo21 said:


> How do Dura?u guessed the tic ha ha but its the other green am interested in lol. a woz lookin at doin a perpetual.ma practical knowledge on this is zilcho. But av been lookin in to this for a while .swottin up! Would it work if I halved the two spaces even using lowryders? or any other ideas for the space? cheers.


i grow old school organic and i would need the 7' high ceiling to be able to get my plants where i want them (around 4.5' to 5 ') thats my aim, for no other reason than i want it that way. so i'd need the light to be able to go 6' and the space above would fit my carbon filter. so i would split my area vertically with 4 foot on one side and 2 on the other, the two foot side i would split horizontally with the bottom bit 4 foot high for my mother and the top area as my clone station, which could also be used for short term veg. in my first area, the 4' wide area, i could grow 3 plants but i think they would need lollypopped to get light right down to the bottom and maybe throw some cfls in, i dont think i would try any light above 400hps/mh becoz of heat probs. paint everything white or use mylar. that just my opinion though. ( up the gers, lol)


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 9, 2010)

cheers for the input dura.Still undecided.al b back to pick ur brain.


----------



## bhoyo21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mon the Hoops ha ha!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2010)

honey beer?  ymu yum


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2010)

jeez im turning into the fuckin lawnmower man, i gotta get outta here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

dig dura dig like your last dram depended on it, or have you run out and now have to leave to get more?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 10, 2010)

sunday morning without a hangover, christ i must be gettin old. even got plans to go to the gym!!!!jezz a cpl pf years ago i woyld have fell ouuta bed slurped the open can /large vodka at the side of the bed, sniffed a fat line and went to the pub in the same clothes i'd woken up in, probably tried for a shag at an ugly barmaid and ended up at home face down in a fish supper........ahhh happy days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

man that sounds like a good sunday! i miss and dont miss those days, im struggling to say no to coke at the moment im trying to leave it full stop. n put my money into something else like learning to drive. id rather do coke


----------



## dura72 (Jan 10, 2010)

lol. i know the feeling, i was gaunna score on friday but i knocked it back; didnt think anyone would want any coz there all skint and if i got it in the house then i know EXACTLY whats gonna happen. ive got a car and licence but the hardest thing isnt getting the licence its keepin the fucker, ive done some really dumb things full of the beer!! i fuckin love charlie but if i go off on one your talking 3 or 4 hundred quid over the course of a cpl of days when u add it all up; beer,fags, taxis and valium at the end, not to mention the chaos i create round my personal life, i'm liable to end up anywhere in the fuckin uk in bed with a monster, and the girl for some reason seems to frown upon that, although it does give my creative bullshit faculty a work out trying to dream up stories to cover my arse.


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2010)

snows mostly gone in my road lol,, still dunt fancy going out tho lol.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> snows mostly gone in my road lol,, still dunt fancy going out tho lol.


Is that rab c nesbit, bet the janks haven't got a clue who that is.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2010)

mmmmm, 490g 45 day aged rump steak marinated in a peppered steak sauce for a day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol. i know the feeling, i was gaunna score on friday but i knocked it back; didnt think anyone would want any coz there all skint and if i got it in the house then i know EXACTLY whats gonna happen. ive got a car and licence but the hardest thing isnt getting the licence its keepin the fucker, ive done some really dumb things full of the beer!! i fuckin love charlie but if i go off on one your talking 3 or 4 hundred quid over the course of a cpl of days when u add it all up; beer,fags, taxis and valium at the end, not to mention the chaos i create round my personal life, i'm liable to end up anywhere in the fuckin uk in bed with a monster, and the girl for some reason seems to frown upon that, although it does give my creative bullshit faculty a work out trying to dream up stories to cover my arse.



hahaha gone are my days of that, my lass would have me balls on a platter. buying sniff to knock on is a no go area for me. it wouldnt leave the house


----------



## del66666 (Jan 11, 2010)

hi chaps, i got 4 x 70 watt hps and 1 x 200 watt envirolite.........does anyone know or have some idea if i swap for 1 x 250 hps or 1 x 400 hps is it going to make my room hotter?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 11, 2010)

i used to be at it quite heavy now its really just to stop ppl annoying me to go and get them shit, because ive been around 4 a while i know almost everyone in my surrounding area thats involved in dodgy business, so it means i can normally source anything with a cpl of calls but i got sick of running around for no benefit to myself so i started gettin a oz or so just to cover my own costs, problem is like you said having it around leads to temptation and i end up hoovering half it myself. to be honest i fucking hate working and devote a massive amount of time and energy avoidin it. i'd rather risk my liberty than have to go back on a building site at silly o'clock with a hangover on a stinking wet monday. fuck that.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey dura how long you been out of work mate?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 11, 2010)

i guess around a year, im a painter and decorator so i can always get a shift or two on the side but the last full time job i had was taxi driving, i absolutely loved the job, i would drive from here to the moon but the wages were fuckin terrible, £35 a day for a nine hour shift and that was with tips and i was supposed to pay tax on that!!!!!wot about you, you working?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 11, 2010)

no mate not properly since 1991 lol......... no way im going to work in wet and cold..like you i can always make a little here and there....painting, tried it and was bored


----------



## dura72 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah, im the same with painting, i do more papering and ive done some tiling, i'm trying to get the dole and a few other ppl to put me thru a tiling course, its about a grand and a half, i think there gaunna do, i'll be trying to get it sorted tomorrow when i sign on. ive had loads of jobs in all different games, anything that turns a coin mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

man id love to go totally off the grid again its the fucking life of riley getting up when you want clubbing however many times a week no job no dole jut dealing moving around and generally being a bum, only bitch is the phone doesn't stop hahah


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone grown anything from DNA genetics here? jus got a load of freebies from the tude.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah ive got an la woman from dna, ive also got a load of dna gen seeds to try in a week or two on my next grow


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah ive got an la woman from dna, ive also got a load of dna gen seeds to try in a week or two on my next grow


 ah yea how old is ur la woman mate?
iv got 1 of those aswell along with a few others. any chance of a pic?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 12, 2010)

day 43 of flowering, my mates got one as well but his is due the chop this week sometime, totally different phenotypes, mines is about 3' and bushy his is tall and lanky but they look as if the yeilds gonna be similar.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 12, 2010)

i'll post a pic tomorrow, i dont keep them in my own house, too many visitors like the in laws for that!!


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a uk grower, thinking about planting some out doors. My question is when is the perfect time to plant them. Gonna stick some poppies in as well hahahaha.


----------



## SLH (Jan 12, 2010)

Got a question for a friend of mine, he wants to grow but needs to set up the wiring and all that, but where can you get individual light sockets in the UK? I found mine lying about in the cellar but I'm using them all. Thanks.


----------



## dapirates (Jan 12, 2010)

£160 cheese posted to me from brum weed where i live sucks


----------



## dura72 (Jan 12, 2010)

SLH said:


> Got a question for a friend of mine, he wants to grow but needs to set up the wiring and all that, but where can you get individual light sockets in the UK? I found mine lying about in the cellar but I'm using them all. Thanks.


b and q or any hardware store will supply them mate.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 12, 2010)

SLH said:


> Got a question for a friend of mine, he wants to grow but needs to set up the wiring and all that, but where can you get individual light sockets in the UK? I found mine lying about in the cellar but I'm using them all. Thanks.


B&Q or any electrical wholesale's. Type in electric centre in google find the one closest to you.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 12, 2010)

£ 160 seems to be about the average round my area just now but after all the time and love i've lavished on mine any bastard that wants it is payin £180. mite even just do 2.5gms for £20 and make a decent bit of cash , i fancy trying hydro but i dont want to buy a cheap set up.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> £ 160 seems to be about the average round my area just now but after all the time and love i've lavished on mine any bastard that wants it is payin £180. mite even just do 2.5gms for £20 and make a decent bit of cash , i fancy trying hydro but i dont want to buy a cheap set up.


They are asking 25 for 3g round here, west yorkshire, and its that shit that is sprayed.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8455642.stm



> In an article in 2003, he wrote that cannabis had been "incorrectly" classified as a dangerous drug for nearly 50 years and said it was one of the "safer" recreational drugs.


so the new guy defo seems to have his head on straight (like proff nutt) so let's see just how his opinions and beliefs on the subject get twisted and manipulated by the home secretary and such.

this could be a good thing though. hell, first party to state that they will look into the reclassification and genuine dangers behind pot, well they get my vote


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

hell if they legalise it maybe we could all get jobs as grow consultants, or even better quality control testers.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

haha, we'd have the industry pre-coprnered.

maybe that's why they're so hesitant in making it legal, because they'd know shit and we'd already know anything and everything they don't  we'd take over the country! maybe! 

[youtube]JzX5FlXVbx4[/youtube]

roll out of bed song, first drop rocks


----------



## rasclot (Jan 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8455642.stm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lets hope he pulls somthin out of the hat
i could get a job doin wot i love


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hell if they legalise it maybe we could all get jobs as grow consultants, or even better quality control testers.



guys much as everyone thinks it should be legal it will put you and me out of business for real. look at california its everywhere fdd is a medical grower and he cant shift his grade A product.

id like to see it downgraded to a slap on the wrist for up to an ounce possession. keeps the vietnamese gangs under the cosh but the likes of joe grower out of the dock.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 13, 2010)

there will always be a market for it...even if made legal restrictions will apply


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

even if it was legalised the stuff you would be able to buy would be like budweiser, mass produced tasteless shit with no character or flavour, fine if u just wanna potter about with a joint hangin out your face but if u wanted a serious smoke thats gaunna blow the top of your skull off you'd have to go lookin for the more experienced grower that specialises in sumthin a bit out of the ordinary, the grass would go down the same route as the hash, fuckin full of shit in it and take you 3 hours of constant smoking to get a decent effect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

i disagree, the only way it would become legal would be medical use in which case it would go down the dispensary road like california the clones and shit they sell in those places would knock your fuckin eyes out. 

all the clone onlies are available in those shops n all you need is a fucking prescription for #RSI or insomnia or some other bullshit. 

just look at amsterdam the original place weed went legal. do you see the coffee shops selling shite there!?


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 13, 2010)

PPPRRREEAAACCCHHH!



Legalize and they can control, illegalize and they have no control..
Funny how its called controlled substance and yet, clearly, they have no control over any of it!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

you could be right don although i get the feeling that any sorta legalisation process that may happen in britain would involve the government only licensing the huge pharmacutical companies to produce thereby allowing the cunts to sell the rights to the highest bidder, our governments, labour or tory, are so wrapped up with big business they would be salivating at the prospect of screwing more tax money from us, they wouldnt want the riff raff like us doing it, of course this would fired through the press as 'being for our own good' and as they wouldnt be able to 'criminalise' us they would make up horror stories about people dieing after smoking 'unlicensed' weed grown by 'amateurs', same sorta shit as the brewing and tobacco industry i imagine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

aye you've a point there dura they would see it taxed like tabs in a heartbeat 

man to be honest the dope ive seen on RIU and out of my own tent would probably pass for amsterdam quality anyway.


----------



## Thestinker (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi i have an idea as to Y-splitters for CFLS in the uk, can any pros clarify it for me? 
to begin with you purchase a uk extension lead and enough usa to uk plug adaptors to fill the lead then order the same amount of CFL Y splitters over the net from america, plug everything in and tadah a cfl lightstrip ! would it work? + rep for help would help me decide on my grow.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 13, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> Hi i have an idea as to Y-splitters for CFLS in the uk, can any pros clarify it for me?
> to begin with you purchase a uk extension lead and enough usa to uk plug adaptors to fill the lead then order the same amount of CFL Y splitters over the net from america, plug everything in and tadah a cfl lightstrip ! would it work? + rep for help would help me decide on my grow.


Not sure about that buddy, are uk and usa bulbs the same, or would you have to buy usa clf'c to fit the usa y adapter's. All you need to do is buy a couple of t5 floros and use normall light bulb's.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 13, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> Hi i have an idea as to Y-splitters for CFLS in the uk, can any pros clarify it for me?
> to begin with you purchase a uk extension lead and enough usa to uk plug adaptors to fill the lead then order the same amount of CFL Y splitters over the net from america, plug everything in and tadah a cfl lightstrip ! would it work? + rep for help would help me decide on my grow.


Just been looking for ya fella, yes it would work. You would have to buy EDISON SCREW light bulb's, not the usuall push in and twist. You can buy EDISON SCREW light bulb's from anywhere (b&q, asda, home depot, they are all over). +REP please.


----------



## Thestinker (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool does any one know where i can get buy the Y splitters online ? been searching but cant find anywhere


----------



## Thestinker (Jan 13, 2010)

+ rep added


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 13, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> + rep added


Any more electrical UK questions fire away, send me private message and will def get back to ya, that goes for all UK growers.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guys much as everyone thinks it should be legal it will put you and me out of business for real. look at california its everywhere fdd is a medical grower and he cant shift his grade A product.
> 
> id like to see it downgraded to a slap on the wrist for up to an ounce possession. keeps the vietnamese gangs under the cosh but the likes of joe grower out of the dock.


haha, you and you ya mean 

i'm am most definately not interested in the money, while it might bea nice securrity to be able to dump an oz to a friend when you're straped for cash, i have not a wish to sell, if i did, i wouldn't be working full time, and if i. wasn't working full time, well i'd be stoned for life  i want a job and i really want to start up some stupid good managemt consultancy firm of some sort. a fried own from the get go a firm which does pretty much as i'm beocming to realise is y calling, he bought both his 2 kids a new DB7 and DB9 vantage for their birthdays, so i could defo be headed in the right direction money wise 

and even if it were legal, i'd still be able to push an oz off to a mate who would rather pay £100 than £200 in a dispensary, and i know most of my mates love the concept of growing, but wouldn't want to do it or have time/patience etc. 

all i care about in the legalization/decrimilasasastion (stoned just add letters once you know it's spelt wrong ) is that i can grow it without jail time  that is all.


----------



## $piceMÂ£rchant (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone know what sort of sentence ur gonna get if ur caught supplyin?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

depends how you talk in court and who you get as a lawyer etc etc, and whether you're gropwing as well etc.

mate of mine, deals in the pounds per day, in smalls, and got busted about a year back after being watched and followed for a while. they also found around 1/2 kilo of sniff in his flat. he argued that he sold marijuana to fund an excessive coke habbit, so he got a hundred or so hours of community service and had to goto a couple of drug rehab sessions. as far as i'm aware he neveer did either 

alternatively they could say fuck you and throw you in jail for a few years.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

your only goin to jail if u get with a lotta plants, its impossible to give a real number coz each court and judge sentences differently but i'd ball park around 30 b4 you should really be lookin at time provided youve got a decent lawyer and a half decent story, if they catch u with scales, bags, cash and names lists then you will go down, so dont keep that shit in the same area, if u do you deserve to be done for sheer fuckin stupudity. my mate got pulled by the cops for sittin down the beach front in his car with the tunes blasstin, 3 times the cops walked past and told him to drop the noise, the last time they just pulled every1 from the car and checked it . 14 separate gms of charlie, a credit list, set of weights and bundle of cash. 2 years. wot a fuckin spastic. he did nine month, and got out on the tag. i never keep any more than what i can claim is personal and i dont even score big any more, if u lose it or get robbed you still gotta pay the man, and sum ppl out there are real serious bastards. ive been inside a few times although its a few years and although i could deal with it i sure as fuck dont wanna have to do it again, thats why i always think well in advance of any escapade i'm gaunna get up to. times not that hard but its no fuckin picnic either.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone know what happened to that kid, the one who acts Crabbe or is it Goyle in the hazza pazza films, he got caught in his car with bags of weed, a knife, and i think it was 14 plants in his mums house. bet he got off scot free for the joy he brings to the children


----------



## Green fing3rs (Jan 13, 2010)

Where u guys all from? Any one ever tried LSD cause I have a couple growing.......... cant wait cause there gleaming now with crystals


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm from the west country  yet i don't drink cider.

i got 2 LSD seeds in my drawer. i've strawberry on the go at present so the next grow will see an LSD and Cheese acting moms while i clone the shit out of em  heard nowt but good things about the LCD


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

im from scotland but i dont wear a kilt( its fuckin freezing and i like my family jewels protected)


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

well thats me at day 45 of my flowering, this is my la woman and thest rest of my grow is 'the church'. wot do u think lads(and any lassies(is there any on this thread??)). i plan on another 2 weeks or so with my church but i'm not to sur about tis, think i'm just gaunna see how it goes. i need to get a decent 'scope for the trichomes, i had ordered one but fuck knows whats happening with the company?


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2010)

Midlands but im not a brummy


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

i'd be careful about showing tats man.that said, that looks like it's gonna be a banging smoke. and the church is a nice one, it wasn't as strong as i'd have liked, or maybe i fucked the grow up, was my first, but it was still a pretty nice smoke with a good high. not quite sure if i can say it's a social high or not, but i liked it


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah shoulda covered the tats, the plants arent in my house anyway so if i get spotted there just gaunna get told sum bullshit. the la womans a good bit shorter than my church, or at least 3 outta the five, but its got a fair few buds on it so i'm happy enuff, it was an attitude freebie anyway.


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> well thats me at day 45 of my flowering, this is my la woman and thest rest of my grow is 'the church'. wot do u think lads(and any lassies(is there any on this thread??)). i plan on another 2 weeks or so with my church but i'm not to sur about tis, think i'm just gaunna see how it goes. i need to get a decent 'scope for the trichomes, i had ordered one but fuck knows whats happening with the company?


I grew the church once and it was a very nice smoke with a uniqu flavour and very plesant stone. I been meaning to do another run but i run out of room lol and time lol.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 13, 2010)

Dura nice tatoos man, on ur right arm is that the face karl marx? who is it, your plant looks damn nice!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2010)

karl marx, lol no mate. wrong side of the divide for my politics. cheers mate. the face is just a wizard, no particular one.


----------



## kidfromdahill (Jan 13, 2010)

any1 got any blue cheese cuttings or uk cheese cuttings im from north london an im dying for some 4 my next layout!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, you and you ya mean
> who the fuck else would i mean ttt
> i'm am most definately not interested in the money, while it might bea nice securrity to be able to dump an oz to a friend when you're straped for cash, i have not a wish to sell, if i did, i wouldn't be working full time, and if i. wasn't working full time, well i'd be stoned for life  i want a job and i really want to start up some stupid good managemt consultancy firm of some sort. a fried own from the get go a firm which does pretty much as i'm beocming to realise is y calling, he bought both his 2 kids a new DB7 and DB9 vantage for their birthdays, so i could defo be headed in the right direction money wise
> i have no shame in saying im in it for the money. and when im done paying my debt im out of the game for good. the odd plant to cover my own needs n that but to be honest i doubt ill ever stop growing, im addicted to it haha
> ...





dura72 said:


> your only goin to jail if u get with a lotta plants, its impossible to give a real number coz each court and judge sentences differently but i'd ball park around 30 b4 you should really be lookin at time provided youve got a decent lawyer and a half decent story, if they catch u with scales, bags, cash and names lists then you will go down, so dont keep that shit in the same area, if u do you deserve to be done for sheer fuckin stupudity. my mate got pulled by the cops for sittin down the beach front in his car with the tunes blasstin, 3 times the cops walked past and told him to drop the noise, the last time they just pulled every1 from the car and checked it . 14 separate gms of charlie, a credit list, set of weights and bundle of cash. 2 years. wot a fuckin spastic. he did nine month, and got out on the tag. i never keep any more than what i can claim is personal and i dont even score big any more, if u lose it or get robbed you still gotta pay the man, and sum ppl out there are real serious bastards. ive been inside a few times although its a few years and although i could deal with it i sure as fuck dont wanna have to do it again, thats why i always think well in advance of any escapade i'm gaunna get up to. times not that hard but its no fuckin picnic either.


thats exactly it man, scales that weigh point of a gram a pile of cash and a chucky list and your fucked the number of plants is a secondary factor they've got you for dealing your fucked. any 2 of those 3 and its still dicey but you might get away with it. 

fuck big time dealing, youve got to have the balls for it to be an independent or the backing of a gang/family or your gonna get taxed simple as. and then your on a ticking timer to being fucked



dura72 said:


> well thats me at day 45 of my flowering, this is my la woman and thest rest of my grow is 'the church'. wot do u think lads(and any lassies(is there any on this thread??)). i plan on another 2 weeks or so with my church but i'm not to sur about tis, think i'm just gaunna see how it goes. i need to get a decent 'scope for the trichomes, i had ordered one but fuck knows whats happening with the company?


Lookin good dura, yeah looks like it needs a bit longer, i generally just go off the look of the plant you can tell when the trichs are turning amber the plant kind of glows that orangey brown colour. 

happy growing man!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

cheers don, yeah the dealing things a mine field, ive always been independent but ive occasionally done favours and shit for other people, result is no one bothers me plus i was wild when i was younger so im probably more trouble than i'm worth. i just keep business to a small group and only work by the phone, no visitors and no pocket/pub dealing, thats just fuckin jail bait. also theres a loada kids at it and most of them are fuckin retards , obviouos as fuck and if the cops are gonna catch anyone its gonna be them, coz they're fuckin halfwits. i drive a little plain basic car no alloys, i dump the baseball cap and i put my glasses on when i'm up to no good, years ago all the local cops knew me by site but i fucked off for a few years and when i came back all the cops had changed........ yeah i'm gonna give the plants at least one more week maybe 2.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> well thats me at day 45 of my flowering, this is my la woman and thest rest of my grow is 'the church'. wot do u think lads(and any lassies(is there any on this thread??)). i plan on another 2 weeks or so with my church but i'm not to sur about tis, think i'm just gaunna see how it goes. i need to get a decent 'scope for the trichomes, i had ordered one but fuck knows whats happening with the company?


Looking nice mate gonna be fire i can tell! cant wait to get her started, seeds are germing now, how long did ur la take to crack? 
Also how long have you vegged her for pls matey?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

bout 24 hours to germinate, i drop mine in a cup of warmish water for about 12 hours then put them in a moist paper towel covered with a bowl, i think it was around 24 hours till they opened. next week in a propagator under 2 x 55watt cfls then one more week under the same light but without prop hood on (i'd moved the lite too far so they had stretched a bit, i just buried two inches of stalk and put a fan on em with some toothpick supports, they were fine about a week later then into my tent for around 5 weeks under a 600hps, all in soil, just an old school organic grow. and thats me at halfway thru week 6 of flowering under 1000watt hps, welll 5 are, i moved one that looked hermie into a cupboard under400hps, kinda makeshift set up but fuck it it'll have to do.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> bout 24 hours to germinate, i drop mine in a cup of warmish water for about 12 hours then put them in a moist paper towel covered with a bowl, i think it was around 24 hours till they opened. next week in a propagator under 2 x 55watt cfls then one more week under the same light but without prop hood on (i'd moved the lite too far so they had stretched a bit, i just buried two inches of stalk and put a fan on em with some toothpick supports, they were fine about a week later then into my tent for around 5 weeks under a 600hps, all in soil, just an old school organic grow. and thats me at halfway thru week 6 of flowering under 1000watt hps, welll 5 are, i moved one that looked hermie into a cupboard under400hps, kinda makeshift set up but fuck it it'll have to do.


Ok nice and quick for germ then i put mine in wet paper towels with the plates at around 4pm yesterday so il check em l8a on, so about 3 weeks in veg total ya? t


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

no, about 6 weeks in total from seed germ to flower in fact when i remember it was oct 15th they germinated and i put them under 12/12 on the first of dec, i had them under 24/0 for the first two weeks.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> no, about 6 weeks in total from seed germ to flower in fact when i remember it was oct 15th they germinated and i put them under 12/12 on the first of dec, i had them under 24/0 for the first two weeks.


Ah got ya n thanks for sharing the info, so the tude were giving these out back in october?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Hk10ejn0A
Just had me in stitches !!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

the la woman was the freebie when i bought the church and yeah it wouldve been the start of october, think it cost around £25 for the lot inludin p&p but i got another 15 free seeds from them in december when i bought ten trainwreck(£45).this time though only two were femed and the rest regular.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

you cant knock freebies like that can ya really. 

aye i hear you on the down low dealing there's a lot to be said for blatancy in certain circumstances, like doing a handover right in public as no one think those two guys are doing a deal right in the middle of the street lol

the muppets street dealing deserve to get pinched if you push it under their noses, they have no choice but to nick you


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

I dunt do deals lol im not a dealer lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

Cheers for that dura cant wait to see her when shes done shes lookin like a bud monster!
Yea i got no time for street dealers there asking for it really, if ur gonna deal, use ur nod an deal wisely.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

it always amazes me how suspicious some people look when there scoring, you know the kind; shifty looks , eyes darting all over the place, hands clenched in pocket and shoulders all bunched up, u can actually hear the tension of the muscle and sinew as they coil everything up inside, followed by the head down whispering question and answer show, the hand darts out the pocket , a fumbled exchange and two people rocket away in opposite direction like pool balls from a solid break shot. fuckin clowns shout have a tattoo on there foreheads shouting i'm a dodgy cunt. ive walked around with carrier bag in my hand with thousands of fuckin e and stopped and window shopped, would it help me if i stuck them up my jumper; i think not. dont get me wrong i've had a couple of real close, ass hole making buttons situations, fucking throttle cable came off(twice) on the motorway heading ouuta glasgow with a half kilo of charlie, had to fix it with nuthin but a lighter(pitch fuckin black) and apair of rusty pliers, i kid u not i was fuckin bricking it big style, i dont give a fuck who you are the thought of 8 years up ur arse really gets the sweat flowing haha. when i did get home i had to go and get wasted for two days just to calm myself down.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

i just read this its fuckin brilliant.. A 98 year old woman in the UK wrote this to her bank. The bank manager thought it amusing enough to have it published in the Times. 


Dear Sir, 

I am writing to thank you for bouncing my cheque with which I endeavoured to pay my plumber last month. 

By my calculations, three nanoseconds must have elapsed between his presenting the cheque and the arrival in my account of the funds needed to honour it. I refer, of course, to the automatic monthly deposit of my Pension, an arrangement, which, I admit, has been in place for only thirty eight years. 

You are to be commended for seizing that brief window of opportunity, and also for debiting my account Â£30 by way of penalty for the inconvenience caused to your bank.

My thankfulness springs from the manner in which this incident has caused me to rethink my errant financial ways. 

I noticed that whereas I personally attend to your telephone calls and letters, when I try to contact you, I am confronted by the impersonal, overcharging, pre-recorded, faceless entity which your bank has become. 

>From now on, I, like you, choose only to deal with a flesh-and-blood person.. 
My mortgage and loan payments will therefore and hereafter no longer be automatic, but will arrive at your bank by cheque, addressed personally and confidentially to an employee at your bank whom you must nominate. 

Be aware that it is an offence under the Postal Act for any other person to open such an envelope. 

Please find attached an Application Contact Status which I require your chosen employee to complete. I am sorry it runs to eight pages, but in order that I know as much about him or her as your bank knows about me, there is no alternative. 

Please note that all copies of his or her medical history must be countersigned by a Solicitor, and the mandatory details of his/her financial situation (income, debts, assets and liabilities) must be accompanied by documented proof.

In due course, I will issue your employee with PIN number which he/she must quote in dealings with me. 

I regret that it cannot be shorter than 28 digits but, again, I have modelled it on the number of button presses required of me to access my account balance on your phone bank service. 

As they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. 

Let me level the playing field even further. When you call me, press buttons as follows: 

1. To make an appointment to see me. 
2. To query a missing payment.. 
3. To transfer the call to my living room in case I am there. 
4. To transfer the call to my bedroom in case I am sleeping. 
5. To transfer the call to my toilet in case I am attending to nature. 
6. To transfer the call to my mobile phone if I am not at home. 
7. To leave a message on my computer (a password to access my computer is required. A password will be communicated to you at a later date to the Authorized Contact.) 
8. To return to the main menu and to listen to options 1 through to 8. 
9. To make a general complaint or inquiry, the contact will then be put on hold, pending the attention of my automated answering service. 

While this may, on occasion, involve a lengthy wait, uplifting music will play for the duration of the call.

Regrettably, but again following your example, I must also levy an establishment fee to cover the setting up of this new arrangement. 

May I wish you a happy, if ever so slightly less prosperous, New Year. 

Your Humble Client 


(Remember: This was written by a 98 year old


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

whether it was her or her son, who cares, that's fantastic


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> it always amazes me how suspicious some people look when there scoring, you know the kind; shifty looks , eyes darting all over the place, hands clenched in pocket and shoulders all bunched up, u can actually hear the tension of the muscle and sinew as they coil everything up inside, followed by the head down whispering question and answer show, the hand darts out the pocket , a fumbled exchange and two people rocket away in opposite direction like pool balls from a solid break shot. fuckin clowns shout have a tattoo on there foreheads shouting i'm a dodgy cunt. ive walked around with carrier bag in my hand with thousands of fuckin e and stopped and window shopped, would it help me if i stuck them up my jumper; i think not. dont get me wrong i've had a couple of real close, ass hole making buttons situations, fucking throttle cable came off(twice) on the motorway heading ouuta glasgow with a half kilo of charlie, had to fix it with nuthin but a lighter(pitch fuckin black) and apair of rusty pliers, i kid u not i was fuckin bricking it big style, i dont give a fuck who you are the thought of 8 years up ur arse really gets the sweat flowing haha. when i did get home i had to go and get wasted for two days just to calm myself down.


hahaha u nutter, u get it fixed in the end then? 1ce i had to ride a bike from a m8's gaff straight thru town and to the dump pulling the throttle cable to go lol no liscense or insurance either.
One of the times i did get knicked an had a oz nd a half of cheese on me, was just a week night an me an a few of the boys were down my m8's gettin on it, mustve polished about 10 bottles of wine and the next thing i remember is being in the back of the van all 4 of us kicking off because none of us could remember what the fuk we did wrong, then as soon as the coppers started to drive off he stopped opened the back doors an go's whos got the weed then? my heart sank as i forgot i had it on me. Apparently we had left my m8s, walked down 1 street kicking over mopeds jumping on cars and shouting our heads off and i couldnt remember any of it!


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

If i ever send s letter to my bank its gonna be filled with anthrax and sares and maybe a coldsore scab for good mesure. Of all the things the terorists can blow up llyds tsb must be at the top of the list lmao.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i just read this its fuckin brilliant.. A 98 year old woman in the UK wrote this to her bank. The bank manager thought it amusing enough to have it published in the Times.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir,
> ...


 lmao what a hero!!
As they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

hahahah thats priceless. it should be put on the martins money saving website as one of them standard letters to the bank like the charges claim form.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> hahaha u nutter, u get it fixed in the end then? 1ce i had to ride a bike from a m8's gaff straight thru town and to the dump pulling the throttle cable to go lol no liscense or insurance either.
> One of the times i did get knicked an had a oz nd a half of cheese on me, was just a week night an me an a few of the boys were down my m8's gettin on it, mustve polished about 10 bottles of wine and the next thing i remember is being in the back of the van all 4 of us kicking off because none of us could remember what the fuk we did wrong, then as soon as the coppers started to drive off he stopped opened the back doors an go's whos got the weed then? my heart sank as i forgot i had it on me. Apparently we had left my m8s, walked down 1 street kicking over mopeds jumping on cars and shouting our heads off and i couldnt remember any of it!


lol, shit, take it u pulled heavy fine for that. yeah i pulled onto the hard shoulder dragged the cable through from the pedal and tied it on top the radiator cap, car was screaming its head off , jumped in and all the fucker would do was 20mph so i drove another couple of miles and pulled off at a roundabout and fixed it properly but a half mile later it fuckin done it again!!! this time i took about 45 mins to make sure it was fully clipped into the back of the pedal, i swear to god my heart was hammering like id sniffed a fuckin oz. when i got home i was freaking a bit with delayed shock. i'd kept my head when it was all going tits up but after the gear was stashed it all came crashing in, the bit of motorway i was on is usually lousy wi traffic cops. the car was legal though, i NEVER run dodgy cars.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

this was my first time being busted nd was offered to choose between 300 hrs c.s or 1.5 yrs inside so i went with the c.s. that shit is the worst!!
Good u got that sorted, in the end lol
i'v never had any luck wit trottle cables i fucked the 1 on my m8s 250 in the fields the other day.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

Just checked the seeds and no sign of life yet, think im just being an impatient whoppa tho lol off to make me a fat fry up of a lunch


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i've had to wait upto 7 days for mine.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> this was my first time being busted nd was offered to choose between 300 hrs c.s or 1.5 yrs inside so i went with the c.s. that shit is the worst!!
> Good u got that sorted, in the end lol
> i'v never had any luck wit trottle cables i fucked the 1 on my m8s 250 in the fields the other day.


yeah cs does suck but definetly better than the concrete box. i got 180hrs a good few years ago, cant really remember wot for though! think it must been sum drunkin shit. my then misses was always throwinme out and attackin me with stuff lol, it was the wildest fuckin relationship,nearly put me in the nut house but by god the sex was fuckin amazing.....(wistful thoughts....)


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah cs does suck but definetly better than the concrete box. i got 180hrs a good few years ago, cant really remember wot for though! think it must been sum drunkin shit. my then misses was always throwinme out and attackin me with stuff lol, it was the wildest fuckin relationship,nearly put me in the nut house but by god the sex was fuckin amazing.....(wistful thoughts....)


Anyhings better than goin away for real man.
ttt, which genetics was it had you wait 7 days for crackage m8? wat strain?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

it was a bagseed run. all came from the same mother, yet some were good after 24 hours, others took 7 days, others in the middle, all turned out wank, but that's anothe story


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> it was a bagseed run. all came from the same mother, yet some were good after 24 hours, others took 7 days, others in the middle, all turned out wank, but that's anothe story


Turned out shit?
what happened man?


----------



## mikeybhoy (Jan 14, 2010)

ive got 3 plants .3weeks into grow.soil.look great but no buds.lighter shade of green where buds should be.cuttings taken from mother plant so female.any ideas


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

malllles. 5 out of 6. 4 weeks into flowering the only female, she put of a stink that got me so excited she dropped a bunch of balls to keep me in check so i had to chop. it's been a while since i had something of my own to smoke on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

man a bowl full of skins, empty weed jars and a stack of males. man, if it wasn't for bad luck you'd have none at all.

things should be turning a corner for you soon tho eh man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

mikeybhoy said:


> ive got 3 plants .3weeks into grow.soil.look great but no buds.lighter shade of green where buds should be.cuttings taken from mother plant so female.any ideas


what lighting schedule are you on? have you switched to 12/12 yet? 

welcome to RIU


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

Tip thats a stonka man sorry bout dat, how is the lady doing?
I wish i had a bowl full of skins like that haha might go buy a few packs!  nd where did u buy ur jars??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

get em in ikea, couple of quid each. mine were sat dirty at work so i cleaned em out and borrowed em. i had to spend half my evening picking seeds out of the crappy buds the shemale gave me.

got some cheese and some strawberry on the go at the moment though, come on march 1st! BOOYAAAAAAAAAAA

edit: in fact, just snapped this pic 2 seconds ago







the males and their soila re in the sacks and that's the hermie still in the tub. l;azy stonnnner


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> get em in ikea, couple of quid each. mine were sat dirty at work so i cleaned em out and borrowed em. i had to spend half my evening picking seeds out of the crappy buds the shemale gave me.
> 
> got some cheese and some strawberry on the go at the moment though, come on march 1st! BOOYAAAAAAAAAAA


 Dont have an ikea where i live but i know a shop that is likely to have em i jus thought of. mmm wot cheese man?
Gonna be april by the time im done lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i just said sod it and threw everything into flower that i had  Tis the Exodus Cheese (UK Cheese) that i was lucky enough to get a couple of clones of.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i just said sod it and threw everything into flower that i had  Tis the Exodus Cheese (UK Cheese) that i was lucky enough to get a couple of clones of.


Lucky fucker! 
I grew the big buddha nd that was still shit hot. would love to try the original tho.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

it's all about the magic fairy 

i've only grown rather average strains to date so this cheese is simply looking stupid nice  didn't think it would get this bushy.

time to start doing something clever with pennies, cus after petrol i've got £140 to spend on weed and everything else for the rest of the month. i gotta find stuff to sell on ebay


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 14, 2010)

Evening fellow UK ers 

My idea of a perfect evening after a stressful day  ......and thats most days of the week nowdays!

I do love a super T with a smoke .......... 

Have a good evening all.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Evening fellow UK ers
> 
> My idea of a perfect evening after a stressful day  ......and thats most days of the week nowdays!
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

tennents super lager.jeez mate even back in the days of being a full blown alcoholic i steered the fuck away from that stuff, its like treacle with a kicking. whiskey, yes or even snakebites and i ve drank sum real dodgy irish moonshine but superlager is brutal.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm in the south, pick me pick me! that looks like a lovely night in, i've picked up my beers and my cider, just not the dope


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

lol 9% aclohol, wouldnt take many to put me on my arse!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i don't like my beers that strong, i like to drink lots of em, stops me smoking as much  althog i do love the 8% king cobra, that is a fucking awesome drink

[youtube]SreufFevUSw[/youtube]

this is what i'm watching atm  hope it's as good as the trailer was alst night


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

i use the silly white powder to keep me drinking longer, that way ive got a hangover,comedown, sore fuckin nostrils, paranoia and a huge bill to pay.............makes sense huh?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

this is what i'm watching atm  hope it's as good as the trailer was alst night [/QUOTE]

Heard bout this film might give it a watch actually


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2010)

i bought the book but havent got round to reading it yet, jonathan ross said the film was ok but the book was fantastic, i'll read the book first and then go and see the film.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

Didnt know there was a book.
Has any1 here grown g13 labs royal kush by anychance? or smoked it?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm 2/3 through and am waiting for the plot to actually start. not quite sure what the plot is other than thery're there and shit is happening


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm 2/3 through and am waiting for the plot to actually start. not quite sure what the plot is other than thery're there and shit is happening


lol keep us updated,
just checked in on my babies and we have lift off on the royal kushs just waiting for the rest. would like to be able to put them all in together 
Am isafe to plant as soon as i see the crack or should i let the tail grow a little first?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

"nobnody knows exactly what happened, the official story is that they crashed, maybe because of an RPG or maybe that's what happens when you fly a helicopter tripping on acid"

so yeah, everyone took acid, got fucked up, and now it's the end... not the most amazing film. fantastic mr fox is next


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

Stupidly cheesey ending!!!1 fuck that!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

Im seeing alot of recent films are turning out to be shite, 2012 for example ..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, i've found very very few good films of late
2012 was wank, goats was kinda wank, i don't think i'd really be able to tell you much abotu what it was about, while avata is meant to look great, i've been told repeatedly that the story is shite, universal soldier is just far cry take 2, farcry being a bit crap as well

i'm stuck in on tv series atm as there are plenty of good things to watch in comparisson to films


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah, i've found very very few good films of late
> 2012 was wank, goats was kinda wank, i don't think i'd really be able to tell you much abotu what it was about, while avata is meant to look great, i've been told repeatedly that the story is shite, universal soldier is just far cry take 2, farcry being a bit crap as well
> 
> i'm stuck in on tv series atm as there are plenty of good things to watch in comparisson to films


deffo nevermind the buzzcocks!! 
is actually a bollocks show but they just make it hilarious ecpesially wen frankie boyle hosted it i fucking love that guy!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

last i watched it bill bailey was a regular on the show, he sitll there, i love that man!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> last i watched it bill bailey was a regular on the show, he sitll there, i love that man!


Na mate bills gone, cant remember where to like but he deffo shudda stayed at the buzzcocks. gotta love peep show aswell


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

awwww  

at present i'm watching entourage which is a god laugh, lots of booze weed sex and all that lot  also gonna re-watch the eureka show, i found that was a really good uplifting kinda show, made me happy insde  being a given-up-on-life depressant, it's always good for me to wtch stuff like this


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> awwww
> 
> at present i'm watching entourage which is a god laugh, lots of booze weed sex and all that lot  also gonna re-watch the eureka show, i found that was a really good uplifting kinda show, made me happy insde  being a given-up-on-life depressant, it's always good for me to wtch stuff like this


 Ah comon shag dont down urself like that


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

no no, it's an established way of life for me. i've suffered mass depression since around 10 years old, around 18 i started shredding my limbs, a year later i was trying to overdose on whatever i could get hold of, i'd started cutting my wrists, had my doors kicked in by the polce because of phone calls from concerend friends. and i still suffer it bad, but i try and control it, so happy go lucky shows like eureka really help a lot of the time  it's a good thing, i'm in total accceptance of where i am, and it does let me help myself


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

Stay sharp man,
checked out ur journal looking fantastic bet u canny wait!! 
I'l be starting mine tomoro if u wanna come by man.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

cheer man. as you say, i can't fucking wait, end of febuary and if plans go as plans dictate, i'm set for life, no more withdrawing £20 a night 

i will most certainily drop in on your journal, just throw us a link


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cheer man. as you say, i can't fucking wait, end of febuary and if plans go as plans dictate, i'm set for life, no more withdrawing £20 a night
> 
> i will most certainily drop in on your journal, just throw us a link


Sweet, its about time i made one!
Can i get an opinion bruce?
Im fucked for moola at the min so i wanna get by this grow still using decent products but not spending an arm and a leg ova it.
You might have seen me posting about this stuff baby bio http://www.dobbies.co.uk/acatalog/bayer-pbi608-baby-bio-original-plant-food.html 
*NPK:
*10.6:4.4:1.7
would u call this a suitable vegging fert? or are the npk values too low, scroll down on the page to read more on it if u will.
I will be getting something for flowering nearer when the time comes i wass thinking maybe hammerhead or something. u rekon i could do ok with just them 2?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

i have to admit, i know shit all. i bought biobizz as it was a well known brand. same with coco. i've only had one sucsessful harvest, other than that it keeps going wrong 

and that aside, i don't spend money well. DWC hydro is meant to be the $20 setup optiom. i'd spent £150 before i'd realised i was already failing


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i have to admit, i know shit all. i bought biobizz as it was a well known brand. same with coco. i've only had one sucsessful harvest, other than that it keeps going wrong
> 
> and that aside, i don't spend money well. DWC hydro is meant to be the $20 setup optiom. i'd spent £150 before i'd realised i was already failing


Shitma, well i spose its all learning at the end of the day. have made a thread on it in the nutes section but no1 seems to have a clue on it. Wish i just ad the cash to buy whatever i wanted for them.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

well i've only used biobizz and cann, but i can';t complain about either, both a good price adn both seem to be doing their job. canna is easier to dose out than bio s i'm gonna be sticking with that for the moment, and have bought just standard priced boostes like big bud etc. gonna see how Halo works out for boost, got me a free sample. i've seen too many threads sying that if you're treating your girls right, any nutes will do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

2timer yeah id say that would see you for veg nutes no bother, but your going to need somethin with a higher P & K value for flowering tho! 

on the films ting the best ive seen lately was avatar man in 3d at the imax is expensive but its by far the best 3d there has been and the prettiest HD by miles too. story is a little easy to see coming but you wont care


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

should be seeing it on sunday, no imax though, that involves mucho travelling, and a ticket i can't afford


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

man i know its effin steep eh


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 15, 2010)

hello there i am a first time grower from the west of scotland and am looking for advice on the easiest seeds to grow and also the best lighting to use i will be using a walk in wardrop for my grow room its ruffley 6 ft by 3ft wide and 8ft tall any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

what kinda grow you thinking of magoo? soil or hydro , after you decide that then you can think about lights fans etc, in a space that size you could go as high as 600 hps but its gonna produce a lotta heat so thats gotta be considered as well. how much cash are you wanting to spend and what are you aiming for at the end?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

just watched district 9 the other night, i love sci fi but thats one of weirdest films ive ever seen in that genre. i did enjoy it though.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

district 9 is one of my fav films of 2009.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

those sneaky fuckin prawns eh


----------



## asap (Jan 15, 2010)

Talking of films the other day i watched Awaydays another football factory clone but it was complete shite and bored me senseless and the mrs then chose to watch American Virgin and that was even worse!! Someone needs to bring out a decent film!!


----------



## mrbud2010 (Jan 15, 2010)

20 a eight here in the south east its nice n bright green buds...a bit stalky here and there but blows ya mind


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

asap said:


> Talking of films the other day i watched Awaydays another football factory clone but it was complete shite and bored me senseless and the mrs then chose to watch American Virgin and that was even worse!! Someone needs to bring out a decent film!!


american virgin really was rather sucky wasn't it. i'm waiting on the slamin salmon. i do like the supertrooper crew


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

last decent thing i saw was harry brown with Michael Caine


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

i just watched the skeleton key the other night, wasnt bad, bit slow (even the fuckin fast bits!!) but quite a cool twist at the end.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

oh i forgot paranormal activity is worth a watch on the download


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

i don't do horror films or scary film on a whole. i like comedies comedy romances and action/thriller. anything with sniper rifles and an ex-special forces soldier and i'm in there 

universal soldier regeneration is a fun film, just mindless madness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

you didnt torture animals as a kid did you TTT?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

i did countles things as a kid  does catching large spiders and running them over with my train set count as torture? i thought that was just self-preservation.

killing animals with big ass knives does frequently come under my job description though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

thought you worked in a bar!??!?! not an abattoir


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2010)

alrite fella's, harry brown i did think was wicked, any1 seen outlaw? thats gotta be one of my all time favourites and things like snatch, lock stock and any other gangster films.
Back to the nutes, don u think id be ok to use hammerhead along with the bio, or would i need some else aswell?
not the best with this ferts biz as u can tell. cheers timer.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

lol no. amoung other things, a whole heapa other things, i work with a lot of shellfish. some clients are just slightly intimidated by bone crushing claws larger than their fists, and i don't blame them, almost lost thumbs and fingers, so i stab the crap outta them till they don't present such a threat


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 15, 2010)

it will be soil i am growing in is hydro not more expensive to start up probs spend up to 200 all in any help would be smashing​


----------



## jaybee007 (Jan 15, 2010)

uk all day baby lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

mr magoo said:


> it will be soil i am growing in is hydro not more expensive to start up probs spend up to 200 all in any help would be smashing​


well ur first purchase is gotta be a light, this is all opinion and others will differ but here goes. i'd aim for 4 plants and id do them full size(no lst although i'd maybe consider toppin), minimum light 400 hps and if u can afford to throw in a cpl of cfl at the sides,either paint ur walls white with emulsion or cover with mylar, revolve ur plants every day because ur space is 6' wide and ur light reflector probably wont spread that far. is smell gonna be an issue? if so u need a carbon filter to really stop it, anything else is just a stopgap and only partly masks the smell especially in late flower. coupl of cheap clip fans positioned at each end facing the middle and whaterver nutes,pots ph meter, water can, thermometer and soil u want, loadsa choices, i use biogrow and biobloom for my soil grows. try e bay for lots deals and remeber u dont really need a carbon filter for the vegging cycle.thers a few other things ur gaunna want but most can wait.


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

'sup UK, first time caller, long time listener.


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so not 'nabis related but her indoors wants to go see Avatar tomorrow. Is it worth the 4 hours arse-ache or should i just distract her with a handbag catalogue or new pair of shoes?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

i want to watch it myself, go do it man, run out for a bifta halfway through


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

LMAO - "bifta" haven't heard that in ages, fairplay man love it. Might be wishful thinking though, haven't had a toke in 11 months since my "man that can" went underground following a bit too much popo interest. Still 2 weeks into 12/12 on my AK's so March is gonna be a month of celebration, and inebriation!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

i'll celebrate that with you. i threw all mine into flower on jan 3rd or so, so i'm looking at march 1st for new smoke. should be dried by then as well


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice work, i went 12/12 on Dec 30, but i'm going for a 9/10 week flower, as i really want couch lock (need to come up with uk version of that saying) bud to send me to sleep before i have to deal with the cruel cruel world! Maybe dry for 1 week and cure for 2, although i've got a money bet going that i rip off some pop corn in like 5 weeks just so i can get buzzed off my tits and step outside with a cheeky growler and coffee like the days gone by. Miss that morning hoozen on a packed bowl, followed by a ciggie and a coffee, that's the way to kick your morning off! Gonna check your grow man back in a bit


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

i was looking at one of my UK cheese just a few hours earlier telling myself sure, it'll smoke just fine. DON'T DO IT TTT! haha, i've got to get mine out of the way pronto so 8/9 will do it for me, a smoke is a smoke, even if it's not quite the stone i was looking for  in the meantime i'm smoking month old roaches. yummmmy!

just finnished watching some cannabis documentaries and it's making me sick, really sick. government officials shuld be shot at the steak for the way they lie about it and ignore anything and everything. it was the bit about them making fake THC pills as medicine, purely as it could be a patented medicine rather than natural. jsut wtf


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

It all sucks man, UK govt got the wrong idea about weed. If we knew then, what we know now, there's no way alcohol would ever be made legal yet people get sent to the big house for a few plants. Fuckin' bonkers (can't say that without the song banging around my head for 10 minutes) - bonkaz


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

all the current parties would have to do is tell me how they feel about weed, legal or ilegal, that's beside the point, for me to consider voting. i'm not fussed about most thinngs, but no party offers me something i'd vote for, so fuck them all we'll just take whoever is responisble to court  proff nutt has recently stated that his new board will tell nothing but the absolute truth about drugs  who wants to open a hydro and seed shop in the middle of shopping london?  simply overwhelm them with opinion or their failure to control, and we can win


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

P.S. grow looks solid man, interested in the DWC action. People say you can tell the difference with organic vs not, but i say green is green. If it mashes your head it's gravy. I'm always a bit nervous about water and electrics though, even though it's a tried and tested method. i know i know, pussy! I have to say i think stoners are some of the most inventive people i've ever come across, we should all be running DARPA or whatever it's called


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

I heard that fella. The Liberals have at least got some idea, but the rest of their policy ideas are a bit flimsy. Kind of like they did a straw pole of 6th form colleges and wrote down the "best" ideas. Still whatever happens, i reckon Gordon Brown has had his day. Fuckin narks me that we've got a PM we didn't vote for, how is that democratic?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

cheers man , it's a big plunge for me but fuck it  i chose DWC over other methods purely because you don't have any electronics in contact with the water. only thing is the airpump which can be a meter away if i want. i've poured water over my powerstick inside the cab more than i'd like 

and as you say, people say organic tasstes better etc, but these are the people discerning pine and pecan and strawberry from the smell, just smells of dank to me  then i mix it with tobacco so it all tastes dirty haha


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll keep a beady eye on your thread mate to see how it goes, i just like the notion of trying different methods / setups to find out what best fits my work / social schedule and gives results. Like you say, it's all dank and nasty, as long as it makes your mind bend and chills you out that's all that's required. I'm like most people here, in that i don't want to pay some track-suited spot monger on a mountain bike £20 for 1.8g of weed that's been sprayed with glass (or sugar if you're lucky) and contains 30% water, it's just not worth the risk>effort>money. I've got half an eye on 2fast2furious (ITV2) at the minute, can't belief that's the kind from American Gothic.......


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the help dura. where can i get a carbon filter and how much are they..
what sort of power do the lights do?
whats the best place for seeds and what kind should i get ??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

attitude or pick n mix seeds for your seeds, basementlightin, aquaculture-hydroponics or greenshorticulture for things like filters and anything else, and don't know what the relevance of the light question is, havn't been reading 

and my dealer isn't on a BMX, he's taking all my money and is out buying fucking subaru WRC's and BWM Z3's etc, fucking cock!


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

I've used Basement lighting for lights, soil, nutes and Mylar - they're a good bunch of guys down there, they know what they're talkin about and were very discrete


----------



## NovemberHotel (Jan 15, 2010)

oh, and i made my own carbon filters from supplies bought at B&Q coupled with an old CPU fan. Very effective! Probably cost me like £30 all in.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

i use greenshorticulture for equipment, attitude/greenhouse for seeds, b&q for basic shit like pots, soil and perlite(although i will be going for plagron soil next). but if u hit ebay for lights and shit u may get a better deal. carbon filters/extractor fan from £100 up. ur size of room wont need an expensive filter.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

what do you mean by what sort of power do your lights do? as for seeds, i like 'the church' coz its an easy grow and is pest and disease resistant but so are a few others, search the journals for more info although the guys here can give u there advice on this.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> karl marx, lol no mate. wrong side of the divide for my politics. cheers mate. the face is just a wizard, no particular one.


Hmm a farewell to marx! some brilliant stuff... I wouldnt say marx is politics really. But marx and engels writings were the basis for communism and socialism... But anyway, quite off topic.

The snow has finally stopped too happy!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2010)

only marx worth thinkin about was groucho..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> alrite fella's, harry brown i did think was wicked, any1 seen outlaw? thats gotta be one of my all time favourites and things like snatch, lock stock and any other gangster films.
> Back to the nutes, don u think id be ok to use hammerhead along with the bio, or would i need some else aswell?
> not the best with this ferts biz as u can tell. cheers timer.


haha yeah harry brown was kanny but i thought outlaw a bit ott still a good watch tho, the hammer head is good stuff but its for the middle section of the 9 weeks whihc would be covered by the biobizz which runs grow and bloom at the same time till finish( make sure you use both and not switch to bloom and leave out the grow, this was my first rookie mistake many moons back) 

you'd be better off buying advanced nutes overdrive if your only going to buy 1 but if youve got cash in the hip get the hammerhead and overdrive, next grow the Dr Hornby's big bud powder is a good all rounder



tip top toker said:


> lol no. amoung other things, a whole heapa other things, i work with a lot of shellfish. some clients are just slightly intimidated by bone crushing claws larger than their fists, and i don't blame them, almost lost thumbs and fingers, so i stab the crap outta them till they don't present such a threat


man i love me some lobster..... 


mr magoo said:


> it will be soil i am growing in is hydro not more expensive to start up probs spend up to 200 all in any help would be smashing​



soil for a beginner is probably the easiest most forgiving medium, hydro goes wrong really fast when it goes wrong. 



dura72 said:


> well ur first purchase is gotta be a light, this is all opinion and others will differ but here goes. i'd aim for 4 plants and id do them full size(no lst although i'd maybe consider toppin), minimum light 400 hps and if u can afford to throw in a cpl of cfl at the sides,either paint ur walls white with emulsion or cover with mylar, revolve ur plants every day because ur space is 6' wide and ur light reflector probably wont spread that far. is smell gonna be an issue? if so u need a carbon filter to really stop it, anything else is just a stopgap and only partly masks the smell especially in late flower. coupl of cheap clip fans positioned at each end facing the middle and whaterver nutes,pots ph meter, water can, thermometer and soil u want, loadsa choices, i use biogrow and biobloom for my soil grows. try e bay for lots deals and remeber u dont really need a carbon filter for the vegging cycle.thers a few other things ur gaunna want but most can wait.



^^^^what he said!! 


NovemberHotel said:


> 'sup UK, first time caller, long time listener.



hahahahaha nightowls  


NovemberHotel said:


> Ok so not 'nabis related but her indoors wants to go see Avatar tomorrow. Is it worth the 4 hours arse-ache or should i just distract her with a handbag catalogue or new pair of shoes?



its 2 hours 40 of visual greatness, get well baked and go for it



NovemberHotel said:


> I've used Basement lighting for lights, soil, nutes and Mylar - they're a good bunch of guys down there, they know what they're talkin about and were very discrete



Its my first port of call for most things, they're a spot on bunch of blokes


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

ive just woke up and i feel like shit,quite strange really coz normally i feel like cornflakes.......


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

films.......crank and crank2....absolutely ott and some of the funniest shit i have ever watched....i love jason streatham....i know he's not the most versatile actor in the world and he follows a tried and tested formula but he's the funniest full on action hero i can think of.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

ah man crank 2 was guff wtf was that bit where their like godzila fightin in a pylon?!!? 

been up for hours the neighbours forgot their alarm code when they got in at 6 this morning the fucks. i had a sleeper last night too so im just hazey this morning. strong brew and a pipe hit should see me reet


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah i will agree that crank two was a bridge too far but the first one cracked me up. i love dumb yank comedys and throwing a brit in the lead role gave it a kinda twist.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2010)

funny physical terrets man on a motorbike


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

mind there were a few quality moments in the second one. 

*Ria*: What the fuck? I'm clean like baby! 
*Chev Chelios*: What's that? Fucking Cunt-a-nese?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

lol, yeah sum of the one liners were sharp..


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

i liked him in transporter as well and palying the psycho scotsman in mean machine. he's the jock even the jocks are scared of!


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks dura. what i mean by power is cost. like the bill will there be a big difference in it.

do you no glasgow hydroponics is it any good for equipment thanks again for the info ​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

i dont normally support anyone but the toon but GO ON CHELSEA ! sad mackem bastards.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2010)

well a 600w light is going to be 50% more expensive to run than a 400w. not sure how else i can answer it. find out your energy rate, do the maths with 18/6 hours on/off for maximum cost, then you can work out how much it'll cost for a 400w etc.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

like ttt said


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2010)

ahm wasted


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont normally support anyone but the toon but GO ON CHELSEA ! sad mackem bastards.


Man chelsea? 
GO ON U GUNNERS!! 
lol chelsea humped sunderland today tho title is won already really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

pre season and xmas i actually said it was arsenals year 

its nice to watch the league impartially and enjoy good footy our league is utter wank


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely day down here today, shit day yesterday, rained all day, right miserable. Went up to check my grow and found these lot had been at me bud!  










Heres some typical *CFL* grown buds, Kush in the jar. having grown the Bubba Kush under both HPS and CFL's for years now I'm convinced theres no difference, whats your opinion folks?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

looks tasty mature! that wallace is a right fiend


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

looking nice man, I got me a special og kush fem seed the other day, is it worth planting Ive only had kush once and it was ok lol


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> looking nice man, I got me a special og kush fem seed the other day, is it worth planting Ive only had kush once and it was ok lol



OG Kush is a beauty, well worth growing! I've only grown the OG Kush and the Bubba O, both came from Organic Herbalist of the old HG420 forum. Kush has a unique natural sweetness, I love the stuff  Must be 6 or 7 years now since OH gave me the first seeds.


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> OG Kush is a beauty, well worth growing! I've only grown the OG Kush and the Bubba O, both came from Organic Herbalist of the old HG420 forum. Kush has a unique natural sweetness, I love the stuff  Must be 6 or 7 years now since OH gave me the first seeds.



I shal treat this seeeds with reverance then and if shes grows nice she can be a 4th keeper lol


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> I shal treat this seeeds with reverance then and if shes grows nice she can be a 4th keeper lol


Yep, I'd do that, its a real good strain. My OG Kush were also fems, made by OH, I recall he gave a batch to Doc Chronic who passed them out as freebies  Nice tight buds MrWest and lovely smell/taste, I bet you wont regret it.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2010)

oh joy, ma head is thumpin. and ma mouth tastes like shit.


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh joy, ma head is thumpin. and ma mouth tastes like shit.



Morning mate, i got some weed that tatses like ur mouth, 3 weeks till i can smoke nice stuff of my own lol.


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh joy, ma head is thumpin. and ma mouth tastes like shit.


Morning dura, sounds like you had a good night 


MrWest, this is my last Bubba O K harvested, under CFL's. They really do go for it! I'd love to see what could be done in coco & under HPS, both the Bubba O & the OG are good yielders.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

hahah sunday morning same old same old. hit some skunk n forget man


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2010)

morning all.although it feels more like mourning. jeez, i feckin blew a fortune yesterday , ah well at least rangers won and those dirty dog fuckers from ireland only got a draw, hahahahahahahahahahaha .


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

dura72 said:


> morning all.although it feels more like mourning. .





Quick question, how would an experienced grower do if he tried coco for the first time without testing meters? I PH my water using manual testers and have done for many years with no problems.... could I get away with that? I'm thinking about trying the coco. I'd use the canna coco nutes.


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Quick question, how would an experienced grower do if he tried coco for the first time without testing meters? I PH my water using manual testers and have done for many years with no problems.... could I get away with that? I'm thinking about trying the coco. I'd use the canna coco nutes.


ill answer that for ya. If u use canna coco pro+ with canna coco A + B nutes and good quality tap water of about ph 7.5. The nute bring the ph down nicely at the 4ml per ltr measure. Its very doable tho id like to test the ph and ppm ocasionaly to make sure ur on track. Its almost a plug an play method. Go for it I did and I wont go back lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

thats how i roll mature smoker. i dont use a ph meter or any meter for that matter i got a ppm and ec meter used it once. coco is so forgiving even if you massively over feed you can flush it straight through and be fine coco drains really quickly.


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> ill answer that for ya. If u use canna coco pro+ with canna coco A + B nutes and good quality tap water of about ph 7.5. The nute bring the ph down nicely at the 4ml per ltr measure. Its very doable tho id like to test the ph and ppm ocasionaly to make sure ur on track. Its almost a plug an play method. Go for it I did and I wont go back lol.


Thanks mr west  I might give it a go. More I read of coco the more convinced I become its the way to go. I've got an old copy of Cannatalk in front me and its a 'coco special', got a lot of good stuff in there and its convinced me. Seems to be canna products used all the way through!

Just had egg, bacon, sausage, mushrooms and tomatoes for brekky and its almost lunchtime  had a houseful of teenage girls on a sleep over for the last 24 hours and the wifes just fed them all.......... fucking noise has been unbelievable! 

Thank again Mr West, I'll take a read through a couple of your threads.


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats how i roll mature smoker. i dont use a ph meter or any meter for that matter i got a ppm and ec meter used it once. coco is so forgiving even if you massively over feed you can flush it straight through and be fine coco drains really quickly.


Cheers DG&T, thats what I was thinking, the way soil compacts down gradually and holds onto everything you put in there got me thinking that coco must be better.

I'm going to try it.


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 17, 2010)

good to see your a hun dura.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

youll not regret it maturesmoker i know a lot of people that went from soil to coco and none have even thought about going back


----------



## SparkUm (Jan 17, 2010)

dura72 said:


> morning all.although it feels more like mourning. jeez, i feckin blew a fortune yesterday , ah well at least rangers won and those dirty dog fuckers from ireland only got a draw, hahahahahahahahahahaha .


WE ARE THE PEOPLE!

and those dirty dog fuckers? where in Ireland is Glasgow? round them .

and unless im of german descent im no hun either magoo 

sorry to bring football into it lads  tis a weed forum afterall, differences aside at the door!

edit; I agree, coco is the bollocks, the only medium ive ever used and will never change.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2010)

i fancy trying two in coco, two in a new soil and 2 in a dwc for my next grow all train wreck i think, mite be fun to have different styles grwoing to gether.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

differences be bolloxed as long as theres nee mackems its all good. you must have heard of the king of all dirty dog fuckers??? KEANO he wanks his dog.


----------



## SparkUm (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> differences be bolloxed as long as theres nee mackems its all good. you must have heard of the king of all dirty dog fuckers??? KEANO he wanks his dog.


must have loved the hammering they were on the end of yesterday eh mate  Chelsea played some lovely stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

i laughed i cried and laughed some more.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2010)

rangers game i cheered, celtic game i laughed, and laughed, and laughed, had a drink and a line, laughed some more, went home and barffed my chinese up............. fuckin good day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

haha good work dura, im still off the whites tho ive been very close to breaking. and its only been 2 weeks i feel like ive been to alcoholics anonymous or something. i could murder a decent E mind


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2010)

ive got some decent e's myself right now, smurfs, i had them about 18 months ago but theses are a totally different hit, maybe some of the best ive had in the last 3 years, u only really need 2, although i did the greedy bastard a few wekks ago and dropped 5, really heavy gouchy hit interspersed with bursts of energy but the fuckin comedown was horrific, suicidal depression, i ended up gettin valium just to take the edge off. i dont take them often now but ive noticed an upsurge i supply/demand, think everyones just sick of the charlie or at least the price, as much as i enjoy itit really is on overpriced and over rated substance, my mate refers to it as 'the illusion'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

haha the illusion eh i like that. have you tried the MEOW stuff. its like coke / E but better in that you dont have any noticeable comedown the next day 

a pal of mine had some smurfs a while back said they were pretty good, i wouldn't mind seeing if i could get hold of some mdma but the bulk buying is a problem. 

5 E in one sitting is enough to make anyone feel grouchy the next day you daft sod haha


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2010)

i havent tried meow yet but ive heard about it it sounds ok mite scout around for some in a week or two. i got a couple of ounces of mdma but there just wasnt a regular market for it and i dont like to sit on that much for too long, i enjoyed it myself but its definetly a house drug, there was no way i coulda faced the pubs or clubs in the state i was in, the problem round my area was when it first arrived all these halfwits treated it like charlie and started taking fuckin rock star lines, next thing u know, people are collapsin and foamin at the mouth, fuckin a&e did a roaring trade that weekend but it put the shits up everyone and scared them all away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

hahah yeah you have to respect the madman like, and those times that you want to be a gibbering wreck one i still the other gannin to the shops its best to stop on the couch 

and who the fuck in their right mind does lines of it hahaha fools


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2010)

thats the way i was taking it, gettin a little rock and crushing it then adding a little line of charlie to it mixing it up and snorting it, blows ur skull off and when i say little lines i really really mean that, about the length and thickness of a matchstick, it took me 2 hours to move and speak, it was fuckin great. but i was a full blown spaz the next day!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

aye the next day is a floaty dream world haha best to stay on the sofa with plenty smoke till the chinkeys opens


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2010)

with the phone on silent and some decent porn to occupy ur mind, making sure of course that the doors are all locked .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

hahah curtains drawn fist a blur. 

what you got on the grow at the min then dura?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2010)

5 of 'the church' and an la woman don, theve just hit the 7 week mark on the flowering and theyre lookin fuckin real goo, i was gaunna chop them at 7 but after seeing the diiference that the two extra weeks make im just gonna leave them, i recon that within the next two weeks they will add another 25 to 50 %, thats based on seeing other pics on here from sum1. wot about u ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

the church eh looks tasty and like a good candidate for outdoors. aye they'll go nuts the last 3 weeks man. you use a booster nutrient?

i've just ordered some stuff shooting powder, supposedly adds 25-30% on to your final yield. tho not a lot of folks seem to use it tho

ive got 6 dairy queen, 1 heavy duty fruity, 1 early durban, 1 chiesel and a heavy duty fruity male maturing. i was hoping to cross the dairy queen with it but i dont think the male will be ready to use before chop time. i dunno im tempted to just bin the male. we'll see how he does in the next week


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2010)

im only using bio bloom and bio grow and adding some black treacle, didnt bother with abooster powder, what kind do u reccomend,what kinda price and where from? i dont go to hydro stores i order from the net. thats sounds like a pretty big grow u got goin mate, sounds like fun when it cums up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

theres alsorts of booter stuff man ive used a lot but for value for money the advanced nutes overdrive works well. needs a good flush mind. depends how much cash you want to splash tho. a good all round boost the canna pk13/14 is good too

im just gonna try shooting powder the only person ive seen use it had epic results its similarly pricey n comes in 3 sachets for about 30 bar but i ordered a single sachet( makes up to 100Litre) for £7 off ebay. im going to do a side by side starting in a week or so

ill keep ya posted


----------



## hendrix123 (Jan 19, 2010)

hello every 1 in the uk. Why is the weed so shit here. I can easyly smoke an 1/8 a day and still go about my day today life its just not strong enuff over her. i went to amsterdam for a long weekend and nearly got a massive slap off mr whitey in the first cafe lol. since i have been bk i refuse to buy the wet shit thats on the street so now im spending all my weed money setting up my own mini grow lab. i would kill for sum nice weed and iv not even finished setting up my first grow let alone planted any thing. guess good thing will come to those who wait. Im not going to sell a crum of my weed im going to keep it all for my self. 

wish me luck lads and lasses. smoke a fat 1 and listen 2 sum jimi hendrix 4 me! n ill join u in 2-3 months lol 
easy!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2010)

thats the only way to do it in the u.k hendrix, 90% of the hash in the uk is complete shit, fulla plastic and all sorts of crap and the greens not much better, its all wet and sprayed with crap to increase the weight, thats why we're all growing mate, its handy if u got a few mates all growing coz at least that way youve got a constant supply. best of luck mate. i had a look on ebay at that booster powder u were talkin a bout don and with what i'm reading it sounds like good shit, the only thing is all the ph adjusting and checkin the EC, i dont have a meter but i would definetly consider it if the results were worth it. is it really that complicated to use or is that just the arse covering insurance note from the seller??


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> theres alsorts of booter stuff man ive used a lot but for value for money the advanced nutes overdrive works well. needs a good flush mind. depends how much cash you want to splash tho. a good all round boost the canna pk13/14 is good too
> 
> im just gonna try shooting powder the only person ive seen use it had epic results its similarly pricey n comes in 3 sachets for about 30 bar but i ordered a single sachet( makes up to 100Litre) for £7 off ebay. im going to do a side by side starting in a week or so
> 
> ill keep ya posted


Isn;t that shooting powder to force the plant to flower again after a harvest, you can also buy it in a gel so you dont have to mix a 100 litres up, i fancy giving it ago.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 19, 2010)

I found it. apparently there are two types of shooting powder here is the one i was on about:-

*flowering ammo*







A very powerful flowering additive used throughout the last 3 weeks of flowering to force plants into starting a new flowering cycle after the normal one has finished. This leads to an additional increase in flower and fruit production that very few other products can achieve. Each sachet must be diluted in 100 Litres of water as soon as it is opened. For smaller applications, consider using Top Shooter Gel which performs the same function.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

aye man i dont use any meters or owt i read my plants, im just going to make it up and have a go, as far as i can tell its dolly dimple mate you make it up and feed your girls. my only concern is weighing out the precise amount for less than 100 litres. but that cant be too hard really.

im going to run my pk for a week now ( 4 weeks from chop) normally id run it 3 from the end but im wanting to use the shooting stuff at 3 weeks fromt he end as it says i might flush inbetween to doubly ensure i dont burn me girls...

it says dont use with other boosters, i imagine as it will burn your plants hahah ne rocket science if your doubling up on feed its going to burn eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

aye craig thats the stuff i reckon im just going to buy a storage container and make up 80 litres its only for a week so it should be sound !?!?!?

ive only seen one person use it but it gave him massive yeilds


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably have a dabble, if it works for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

hahah ok ill guinea pig it, ill do a side by side n get back at ya in about a month or so!

ill try n remember who used it get them to chime in


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2010)

think i mite get a hold of some too, ive only got around two weeks left so i better move my arse, btw craig can i get light bulb splitters in the uk, those 'y' shaped ones all the yanks seem to have, ive looked around but cant seem seem find them!


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> think i mite get a hold of some too, ive only got around two weeks left so i better move my arse, btw craig can i get light bulb splitters in the uk, those 'y' shaped ones all the yanks seem to have, ive looked around but cant seem seem find them!



No ya can't buddy, but what you can do is buy them of the internet and get some american plug converters, then all you have to do is plug the converters in to a extension lead then the spliter in to the converter. And you also have to buy EDISON SCREW lights (NOT THE PUSH AND TWIST ONES).


----------



## dura72 (Jan 20, 2010)

cheers craig, i had read sumwhere that they were edison screw bulbs but i couldnt understand why i couldnt find them, i asked my father if he had ever seen and he recons he used them back in the 60's, ah sod it if its gonna be that mush hassle i'll just stick to my little 2 x 55 watt cfls, it was and idea i had to make little seedling station. any idea why they dont make them for the u.k market? it seems such a good idea and not just for the mj market


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 20, 2010)

Not got a clue, i had never seen them till i started on this forum. The best thing you can do is get to a electrical wholesaler tell them your a electrician and that you are paying cash then ask for a couple of 4 ft t5's. T5's are high output flourescent tubes (you probably allready knows this), if you start using these they cover more area than standard cfl's. DONT FORGET YOU WANT THEM AT TRADE PRICE AND USE CASH. I will have a look for ya but i think off the top off my head they go up to 85watt.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 20, 2010)

Have a look at this, remember if you go in and buy you can knock 20-30% off you just need the cheek.

http://www.lyco.co.uk/Light-Fittings/Indoor-Light-Fittings/Commercial-Light-Fittings/Fluorescent-Battens/sc1396/p7202.aspx


----------



## dura72 (Jan 20, 2010)

cheers mate.i used to keep fish tanks(well not just fish tanks, i also kept the fish in them! now that would be a strange hobby, come in come in and look at my collection of fish tanks!!.....sorry was having strange visions) and ive got a few of the ballasts for them(i'm calling them ballasts but i'm not really sure if thats the right term, i used to just call them starters)would they be of any use in a grow sense?


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate.i used to keep fish tanks(well not just fish tanks, i also kept the fish in them! now that would be a strange hobby, come in come in and look at my collection of fish tanks!!.....sorry was having strange visions) and ive got a few of the ballasts for them(i'm calling them ballasts but i'm not really sure if thats the right term, i used to just call them starters)would they be of any use in a grow sense?


Ye thats even better, just by some tube's they are cheap as chips. The ballast is inside the fitting. Have a look and it should tell you what sort of ballast its for t5, t8 and so on.

Have a look 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-x-284mm-60W-T5-Double-Ended-Tube-Light-Bulbs-S15_W0QQitemZ110482966677QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Light_Bulbs?hash=item19b94c4895


----------



## hendrix123 (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah iv acctuly identified a part of a tesco plastic bag in my hash b4 it acctuly made me feel sick. i have not brought hash in the uk since. that stuff ur chatting about sounds a a joy lads. giving ur plants a second wind. genius! keep us posted if it works ill buy sum and try it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

im still wondering if its that good and every fruit growers secret weapon, why isnt it more common? but for 7 bar ill have a punt


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

i also keep reading about this shooter product you can get it in a gel form now so you can make up smaller amounts, but its 60quid for the small bottle of gel. What i carnt seem to find is info as to weather or not it can be used in soil?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

the product blurb goes on about it being used for normal fruit crops so i would say youll be fine in soil. 60 bars a bit steep


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah i thought 60notes was pretty pricey, but its a 500ml bottle and if its as good as what i read then 60quid is a bargain.

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/3320/House-and-Garden-Top-Shooter-Gel.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

aye i hear that, im just dipping me toes with a sachet n if its the digs danglies ill probably get a bottle. apparently its hard to flush out so re using the soil is out but if it does what it says n boosts the output 30% its worth buying a bag of soil eh


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

im very new to all this but ive never reused soil or heard of anyone doing so? but yeah if it does what it says on the tin then new soil wont be a hardship. 

im growing DP blueberry clones they are 8-10wk flowering was gonna use the shooting gel from wk 5-8 then flush for 2 weeks hopefully that will work, they are still in veg at the mo so would be great to hear some results from the shooting gel/powder b4 i give it a go.

also im planning to go hydro after this soil grow, what do you think of this system? http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems/2-pod.htm it seems very simple thats why im going with it. ne pros/cons from the deep ebb n flow system?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

no reason you cant re use soil man jut saves cost and going to BnQ  

id try n find out from the person you got the clones off n see if their 8 week or longer so you can time it right to use the gel 3 weeks ish before the chop

im not really well up on hydro systems but that look a little on the expensive side for a 2 pot system, 

check these options out http://www.basementlighting.com/bubble_pot_hydroponic_system.htm

happy growing man!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks Don Gin

so are you planning to use the shooter powder in soil also then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

im in coco man and not going back to soil


----------



## dura72 (Jan 20, 2010)

im kinda thinkin bout 2 in coco 2 in soil 2 in hydro just to do a full comparison, ive only used soil but i think it mite make a good grow journal and learning experience, also not puttin all my eggs in one basket means if it fucks up the chances are i'll still have sumthin to show at the end.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah my next grow will be 4 hydro, 6 soil as insurence. am gonna pass on the coco tho.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 20, 2010)

I cant seem to do right well in soil. I have done a couple of decent coco but i seem to have excelled in dwc, the result are amazing. To say i made it myself for 20 notes, it will pay for it self on the first eigth sold.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im kinda thinkin bout 2 in coco 2 in soil 2 in hydro just to do a full comparison, ive only used soil but i think it mite make a good grow journal and learning experience, also not puttin all my eggs in one basket means if it fucks up the chances are i'll still have sumthin to show at the end.


This is what i dream of everyday!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

aye ive had good results in soil better in coco but the next step up does seem to be hydro ive been lookin at dwc for a while.

craig have you found it cuts your flower time? ive heard it finishes plants up faster but dont know anyone that grows in dwc


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> I cant seem to do right well in soil. I have done a couple of decent coco but i seem to have excelled in dwc, the result are amazing. To say i made it myself for 20 notes, it will pay for it self on the first eigth sold.


i did it all totally wrong and spent over £150 on a failed setup that now needs more money thrown at it 

my next grow will most likely be 2 in coco and 2 in dwc, in fact it most certainly will be. means i still have 2 safety plants while i piss around with bubbles. either way i end up with plants then


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 21, 2010)

ive been reading loads bout hydro recently and really wana giv it a go, am gonna go with a deep ebb n flow system, why dus everyone seem to like the DWC system tho? 

im pretty new to growing and have only used soil so fair and id have to say i find it pretty simple, good soil,good temp/humidity/good nutes,good light so far has = good weed.

i wana switch to hydro to grow great weed and also for the yields, although ive never got less than 4 n half oz a plant from soil. But like i said im pretty new to growing and maybe its just begginers luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

thats it man i'm a fan of the KISS technique tho im tweaking my grow all the time. my only worry about going hydro is the ph and EC and ppm side of things in soil n coco you dont really have to worry too much about testing your shit every day etc but if you fuck that up in hydro your shits toast in like 48 hours 

guess its probably just a case of find your feet and get on with it tho


----------



## asap (Jan 21, 2010)

My first grow was with hydro, fucked up the DIY flood & drain system (not the most hands on person ever!!) so watering by hand until i get some more ££ together to buy a sixteen pot flood & drain table from basement lighting, also wholesale wise whats the going rate on WW? I have been told about 160 ish....


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

you could charge what you want if it's genuine WW. down the southwest, they'll hcarge £200 regardless of what the strain is. 

but as ever, my motto is that you shouldn't give a damn what strain it is, and sell cheap!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you could charge what you want if it's genuine WW. down the southwest, they'll hcarge £200 regardless of what the strain is.
> 
> but as ever, my motto is that you shouldn't give a damn what strain it is, and sell cheap!


sell cheap? how come? so the next man can go sell it .8 for a tenner n make like 300 an oz???

in the southeast and also london prices are CRAZY right now, proper WW where i am (southeast) is 180-200 people here would buy WW for 180s till theres none left cause like i said they go sell it .8 a tens etc

In the parts of london i no well (east) the prices are even higher 200 minimum for WW or other highgrade, ive known people pay 240s for top weed in e london.

im not saying the prices ive quoted are the same for every1 but im covering 2 pretty large areas and have been smoking over 15years n have seen/brought at the prices ive quoted.

im only 27 but even i can remember getting high-grade weed all day long at 120s bout 5-6 yrs ago what happend?

oh and are people still seeing Sprayed weed around? i got offered a cheap box last month 4400 didnt no till i checked it that it was sprayed/dipped sent that shit straight back!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

haha, i'm just being an idealist. as you say, probably wouldn't matter if the grower tries to pull prices down, the dealers are the greedy dicks who couldn't care less

so yeah, i'd think that selling to a dealer, 160 sounds like a fine price. i know my dealer is paying £160 on anything.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 21, 2010)

160 sounds good to me if your gonna be selling bulk but personally i wouldnt sell singles at 160 but then it aint my weed and your welcome to sell ya green at whatever price you like lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 21, 2010)

what i dont get aswel is how come nearly every drug has gone down in price over the years but not weed??? theres obviously more drugs getting into the country for the £££ to lower. So whats happening with weed? Surely other growers/smokers remember getting good skunk for 120s a few years ago???

what happend???


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye ive had good results in soil better in coco but the next step up does seem to be hydro ive been lookin at dwc for a while.
> 
> craig have you found it cuts your flower time? ive heard it finishes plants up faster but dont know anyone that grows in dwc


Ye man could have put them in to flower at 2 and half week but didn't and left it till 4 week and now they are too big really for my little tent. 

Will stick some picks up, its three white widow and its go in for the flush week next week.

Its so easy to do dwc, its unreall how fast they grow, i had a little bush at the end of the first established week.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is the pics, sorry but couldn't be arsed turning the lights off its a right fck about.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

craig my man, i wil most definately be hitting you up for some questions in a month or so once i start my DWC. i'm planning on taking a couple of clones from my cheese in coco and setting up a small cloner to get to grips with how it all works and such. you'rs are looking amazing.


----------



## asap (Jan 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you could charge what you want if it's genuine WW. down the southwest, they'll hcarge £200 regardless of what the strain is.
> 
> but as ever, my motto is that you shouldn't give a damn what strain it is, and sell cheap!


Yeah its def genuine WW and why sell cheap when time and money and tender loving care has gone into producing good quality??


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> craig my man, i wil most definately be hitting you up for some questions in a month or so once i start my DWC. i'm planning on taking a couple of clones from my cheese in coco and setting up a small cloner to get to grips with how it all works and such. you'rs are looking amazing.


No worries man, piece of piss. Did less with that setuo than with the coco. Just think no watering schedual, all you have to do is change the nutes ever two weeks. I dont have a ppm meter as well that was all guess work.

I think the box cost me a tenner and the pump about twelve off ebay. Give us a shout any time man.

On a different note did anyone watch SECRET GARDENS ON BBC3? If not watch it on the iplayer.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

We watched it lol. Not a mention of medical pot and they didnt say the percentage of the chance of psychosis which i hear was like 4% were as if u dont smoke it its 2% lol, very misleading and sensasilising(spl). There aint no skunk flooding the streets round here ffs lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 21, 2010)

im about to watch it on iplayer missed it on bbc3, skunk flooding the market lolololol i fucking wished!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 21, 2010)

big brother should be aware of the word wrath............... wot a prick..........yanks


----------



## dura72 (Jan 21, 2010)

he he he im wrecked


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> he he he im wrecked



lucky u i been the str8test i ever been in ages these last few days lol


----------



## josh b (Jan 21, 2010)

i live in the south of england and wondering if anyone has grown outdoors before and wondering what month to put them outdoors.
i will start them off with compact flourscents for a few weeks and take them in at night.


----------



## kidfromdahill (Jan 21, 2010)

damn all them lovely plants got seized  that guy who got caught must be gutted


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 22, 2010)

josh b said:


> i live in the south of england and wondering if anyone has grown outdoors before and wondering what month to put them outdoors.
> i will start them off with compact flourscents for a few weeks and take them in at night.


End of april to early may depending on the weather


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 22, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> End of april to early may depending on the weather


hi

i been smoking for over 15yrs now, but am pretty new to growing last summer my friend grew this Dutch Passion Blueberry outdoor, 

i have to say i was pretty amazed didnt think the Uk summer could produce good bud, shows how much i no lol

she ended up yielding 5oz of dried/cure tasty blueberry.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

i saw a discovery chanel pot documentary that focused on london and skunk and i think they were claiming 60-80% THC and show you what a typical £10 deal was, being a baggy with maybe the equivelent of 6 seeds. i'm gonna give that a watch in a second.

i know some people who grow outdoors in the south of england but i hate to say i forget when the months are, we were chatting bout them at work but i forget alas.

i bought everything at once and everything in bulk so my DWC was expensive, walked out the hydro store with what feels like 100L of hydroton pebbels  still working on lightproofing the totes, ran outta money for black duck tape, and now need to be making a DWC cloner and making a DWC mom'er and such


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 22, 2010)

im shit at diy or else i give it a go too, im about to go hydro after this soil grow but will have to just buy a made system cause i can barlely put a ikea wardrobe 2gether let alone build a dwc lol

hope it gos well for ya tho tip top look 4ward to seeing it in action.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 22, 2010)

this doc was on bb3 last night looked intresting but i missed it and my shiity broadband aint fast enough to stream it! looks good tho.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qbbwd/Cannabis_Britains_Secret_Farms/


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

josh b said:


> i live in the south of england and wondering if anyone has grown outdoors before and wondering what month to put them outdoors.
> i will start them off with compact flourscents for a few weeks and take them in at night.



probably the begining of may wen the frosts have stopped, when the may blosom is out hawthorn bushes. So u should be planting ur outdoor girls soon to veg them up enough to put out.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers, i'm no hand at DIY either, but i always end up with something  DWC really does seem to be as simple as finding the pieces.

i looked at pre-built systems, and other than NFT, the only practical one for me would have been several hundred pounds, and would not allow for a perpetual grow. i'll have 2 cheese in coco at the same time as them, so for the first run it really can all be fun and games


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah my first go im planning to do 2 hydro n 8 soil still, i carnt wait if im honest am looking forward to the challenge of learning somefin new no doubt ill fuck a few things but its all fun n games.


----------



## asap (Jan 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> this doc was on bb3 last night looked intresting but i missed it and my shiity broadband aint fast enough to stream it! looks good tho.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qbbwd/Cannabis_Britains_Secret_Farms/


I watched that documentary and it was quite funny, I know now that western electricity helps the old bill with there own helicopter and with its Flir camera!! Thankfully that aint in my area


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

i only got halfway through, but eeeeep, that's not a very friendly power company! i noticed that all people they interviewed seemed to be users who started very young and fucked their lives up, and not oh i don't know the other majority of users who're absolutely fine in all that they do and whatnot?


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

very biasd we should write to the beeb and complain on mass lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

well at least we know what helicopter we should be looking out for


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

i couldnt believe the plod didnt even have their own flir. haha 

the moral of the bbc 3 program. if your going to grow in the loft insulate the fucker properly and vent out of the chimney flu where heat is supposed to vent from.

i couldnt believe the plod used google earth to look at the windows for signs of mould thinking that was proof their was a grow?! those pics are 2 years old for a start. talk about invasion of privacy.

i hope every copper gets 240 volts off the booby traps the gangs use.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2010)

i just got my shooting powder this morning and i think i may give it a bash tonight ive only got about 10 more days to the chop(although i did lop off the main cola on one last nite and tried to speed dry a little bit for a smoke)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

dunno if youll see much result in 10 days dura!?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2010)

i only paid £7 so its worth ago i suppose


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

aye me too, fuck it try it n if you can let em go 2 weeks. you could take the lower branches off and let the new growth on the top go another week


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 22, 2010)

I cant believe that they are allowed to use cameras on helicopters to gain evidnce to break down your door it takes the fuking piss.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

i think that's probably a deliberate mis-communication. there will undoubtably be investigation into them, else the warrant could never hold up in court, unless they're talking a small house with a heat signature of the sun, in which case there are not too many alternate explanations. as to the "this window is hot that one cold" well hell, i'm sure they wouldn't be able to use that, it wouldn't be sustainable to start with, i mean how man people do you know that have a gas or electric fire on in their bedroom etc, lots!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

i know talk about invasion of privacy. some twat on google street view thinks he can send the plod to kick your door in cos you've got condensation on your window?!?!!? 

if i was the more guerilla activist type id be out there blowing up helipads. tho they actually do more than just look for dope and i imagine they throw you in clink for a long time if you got nabbed doing it. anti terror laws n all that


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

i thought it would be the other way around, the the police have a hilicopter that does lots of stuff that happens to have a camera on it. not that they're contracting a power companies helicopter for hunting specifically. that's a fucked up use o the taxpayers money.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2010)

well thats day 53 and i'm taking the mian cola off it and giving the rest another 10 days, this was my little mutant, grew a lot slower all the way through and then started to hermie but when i separated it from the rest it took off, not in height but in bud sites, i'm quite happy with it. watcha think??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

dope looks great dura

the my little pony tat tho.......


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

orange fyling unicorn and spiderman?

looking very smokable. what strain is it? for some reason my brain is shouting church but it's not orange enough


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2010)

its pegasus lads but done in really bright american colours. the strain is the church but like i said it always been a bit weird and never got above 3 ' in height. although it grew really tight with loadsa bud sites


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

it's a good smoke, you're gonna have some fun with that one


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2010)

gotta nother 4 church as well plus an la woman


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

I loved the church


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

you git, you post me some of that down this way y'hear!  i today found out that two of the girls i'm groing are sativa's, somehting i didn't realise, so scratch the march harvest for those, they've got another 8 weeks minimum! cheese should all be good in about 5 weeks, but 5 weeks 

i need to design some kind of phase tranq so i can put myself out for a few days ata a time and speed this whole process up


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2010)

valium and alcohol.....if ever times draggin a bit too slow accept no substitute.


----------



## josh b (Jan 23, 2010)

I waz wondering if this is possible

sup all i have had my thia weed plant for about 4 months now and it is about 12" tall and has grown 5 leaver's.

it hasnt really grown much but it is now producing new 3 leavers and starting to streth towards the uk sunlight as spring is approaching.

i waz wondering if i can start it back up again as i left it on my window cill throught the winter because i thought it died,but since i noticed its still nice green colour i want to contiue it.

can i put it back under the clf's ready for 1 of my ourdoor plants.

also does anyone kno how long i would have to my veg my new plants indoors before i put them outdoors for the uk summer?

thanks everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2010)

hahahah like it dura i love a nice script now n then


----------



## rasclot (Jan 23, 2010)

josh b said:


> I waz wondering if this is possible
> 
> sup all i have had my thia weed plant for about 4 months now and it is about 12" tall and has grown 5 leaver's.
> 
> ...


 if its still alive try it n see wot happens mate as for vegin it depends how big u want them i planted sum bag seed years ago in april n they grew over 6 foot tall n didn finish in time coz of frost wot im gonna do this year is plant them wen the weather gets good enough n force them in flowerin with a black bin put over them at 7pm n take it off at 7am so the flowerin period starts mid summer so they get maximum heat n light from da sun instead of lots of rain n cold weather before there readyras


----------



## josh b (Jan 23, 2010)

ok m8 well erm.. im gonna put it back under my clf,veg it for a week or so nd put it back on 12/12 and put it outside in mid march,when i put my 15 other seedlings out and see what happens.

thanks


----------



## josh b (Jan 23, 2010)

has anyone growing outdoors in england before and have a journal or anyone who is planning to this year? if so could you link me plz.

thanks


----------



## growwwww (Jan 26, 2010)

josh b said:


> has anyone growing outdoors in england before and have a journal or anyone who is planning to this year? if so could you link me plz.
> 
> thanks


Im planning to grow outdoor this year, gonna start vegging in april and put it outside around that tiem and just make sure it stays alive. Its bound to produce bud my mate did it last summer wasnt too bad!!


----------



## growwwww (Jan 26, 2010)

josh b said:


> has anyone growing outdoors in england before and have a journal or anyone who is planning to this year? if so could you link me plz.
> 
> thanks


Im planning to grow outdoor this year, gonna start vegging in april and put it outside around that tiem and just make sure it stays alive. Its bound to produce bud my mate did it last summer wasnt too bad!!

forgot to say im gonna veg indoors for about 2-3 weeks or somethign first then put em outside


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

daja vous lol


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 27, 2010)

These ready yet? Dont say go by trichs please.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2010)

very unexperienced opiion but i'd say a little longer, but not much. find some backuup for my statement though before believing it


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 27, 2010)

cheers man, very unexperienced opinion for very unexperienced grow. This is my seond one thats all.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2010)

haha, i'm only on my 3rd and a half myself, everything's been a logical learning curve on the whole. on times i've asked for a second opinion, but i generally have my mind made up when i ask. and all i can say is that in my mid there are hairs sticking out a fair bit so could do with a bit more 

i live a logical life, which works fucking great, until i open threads asking if it's male or female etc when there are blatant balls, it makes me see people as dumb  although maybe it's just the kids joining up, and they really are dumb  haha

so what've you got growing there? you've probably said but i just cracked a 2006 white, and fuck backtracking 

and those are looking luuuurvely


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 27, 2010)

White widow, everything has gone straight forward to say i am doing dwc with out mesuring the ppm's. Fuck it, i am just winging it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

If u gotta ask if they ready id say they aint ready. Why noy go by the trichromes? At the end of the day they are ready wen u are lol thats why i love this plant


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

shit man i'm fucking rough again.......came in from the pub last nite and decided it was chopy chop time for my little mutant so i chopped the little baby down got wot seems to be a decent amount from it, considering it never made it over 3 foot in height, i had already chopped the main cola last week( friday i think, not sure coz ive been kinda fried for the last week or two!!)the cola weighed in a 3/4 of an oz when dry so was kinda happy with that, although thinkin bout it my other cola are gonna be fuckin awesome, they must all be at least 3 to 4 times the size of the mutants, i'll get pics of what i chopped of the little one later and i 'm gonna chop my other 5 tomorrow so i'll get before and after pics, i'll also post the dry weight next week, i dont weigh when wet coz it just fuckin depresses me.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

hear hear to not weighing it wet! i do enjoy seeing growers open up a thread so excitedly asking how much awesomeness they're going to be getting from their incredible 5 ounce harvest, only to be told it's gonna lose about 75% of it's weight


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> These ready yet? Dont say go by trichs please.


i say if you managed to grow plants looking that nice then you no what your doing weather its ur 2nd or 22nd grow so if YOU think they are ready then do what you gotta do and murder them poor girls lolol

and you grew them without a cf reader thats impressive im about to go hydro and thought about not getting one but id nute burn it or sumfin without one i no i would lol

was you always giving them under the recomended amount of nutes just to be safe?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hear hear to not weighing it wet! i do enjoy seeing growers open up a thread so excitedly asking how much awesomeness they're going to be getting from their incredible 5 ounce harvest, only to be told it's gonna lose about 75% of it's weight


 totally agreed i dont see any point in weighing wet bud straight after the chop


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice mr BC  

And as for weights etc, well since our friends in blue removed my scales along with everything else a couple of years back I dont bother with weights at all!!! All I know is that if a harvest fills my 2 jars plus a bit over then I'm good for the next 3 months  ........


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Very nice mr BC
> 
> And as for weights etc, well since our friends in blue removed my scales along with everything else a couple of years back I dont bother with weights at all!!! All I know is that if a harvest fills my 2 jars plus a bit over then I'm good for the next 3 months  ........


tell me to mind me own business by all means but could i ask why you had a visit from the boys in blue? 

im getting well para bout using so much electric in my small 1 bed flat.


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> tell me to mind me own business by all means but could i ask why you had a visit from the boys in blue?
> 
> im getting well para bout using so much electric in my small 1 bed flat.


Just be careful who you tell mate, lets put it this way..... you fall out with people and it can come back to haunt you......... they came in under a 'supply' warrant, but I got a caution for 'cultivation' 32 plants in total, 20 were cuttings.... was recorded as 'personal' though. I'm strictly a 1 or 2 at a time man now thesedays!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

pffff, only reason you should be scared about using too much electricity is if you're talking like several 1000w lights and not paying your bills. the police can't search your house because you use a lot of electrical apliances and pay your bills..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Just be careful who you tell mate, lets put it this way..... you fall out with people and it can come back to haunt you......... they came in under a 'supply' warrant, but I got a caution for 'cultivation' 32 plants in total, 20 were cuttings.... was recorded as 'personal' though. I'm strictly a 1 or 2 at a time man now thesedays!


thanks for that mate, thats one of my biggest rules tell NO1 too many haters out there.

you only got a caution thats good to hear aswel cause i only got 9 not 32 lol but you said it was a few years back was that when they put it in class C? 

and also did they keep ya lights etc? or give you them back?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> pffff, only reason you should be scared about using too much electricity is if you're talking like several 1000w lights and not paying your bills. the police can't search your house because you use a lot of electrical apliances and pay your bills..


i hear ya tip top at the end of the day they want to make money so aint gonna mind if you got a high bill within reason.

just being paranoid cause im only running 850watt worth of hps, 2 fans n a humidifier its just that its a tiny little flat.


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thanks for that mate, thats one of my biggest rules tell NO1 too many haters out there.
> 
> you only got a caution thats good to hear aswel cause i only got 9 not 32 lol but you said it was a few years back was that when they put it in class C?
> 
> and also did they keep ya lights etc? or give you them back?


Yep, live and learn mate. I got a caution for first offence, it was class C then. usual routine, removed everything, mobiles, PC's, lights etc, extensions, timers the lot! Some of the cuttings had not even rooted but they still go down on the count! I later picked up the PC's and phones etc but I decided not to ask for the lights back!... 600watt HPS plus 500watts of envirlights, so it was not a big grow really. All very civilised, the wife offered them a cup of tea etc and we were calm and polite, wanted to show them canna users ARE nice people  Within a few minutes the guy in charge said it was 'personal', but we had 7 of them searching the house etc, fucking intrusive.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i hear ya tip top at the end of the day they want to make money so aint gonna mind if you got a high bill within reason.
> 
> just being paranoid cause im only running 850watt worth of hps, 2 fans n a humidifier its just that its a tiny little flat.


haha, don't threat, that kind of power usage could come from anything really. i run around 2-3 times that power just when reading the internet


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Ridiculously overpriced and shit quality. But that's just England for you. I love the country but you people have not LIVED!

If there is anyone in the Manchester area who supplies good stuff. Please PM me your number and I'll test you/them/it out. I'm getting sick of gagging on twigs and oregano. Someone who's experienced please, not some chavy wannabe from the curry mile. I know quite a few people who are looking for a reputable number too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

loooool, you honestly think someone will PM you, a total stranger, their phone number to organise a drug deal. loooool 







exodus cheeeeeese


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 28, 2010)

MaroonedCanuck said:


> Ridiculously overpriced and shit quality. But that's just England for you. I love the country but you people have not LIVED!
> 
> If there is anyone in the Manchester area who supplies good stuff. Please PM me your number and I'll test you/them/it out. I'm getting sick of gagging on twigs and oregano. Someone who's experienced please, not some chavy wannabe from the curry mile. I know quite a few people who are looking for a reputable number too.


I reckon you are going to get a bit of stick for that post mate! 

But I've been luckily enough to smoke some Canadian weed and lots of it in the past so I know what you mean .. Quebec Gold, Red Rooster, Blue Domina and many others. A mate used to get it sent over a pound at a time, once a month........... quality was very high. There was an outdoor one too that was amazing, leafy but incredible tatse and high.

Right, now I'll hand you over to the UK growers for thier opinions 

Nice cheese mr ttt, Exodus Cheese is a hard one to beat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

haahah yeah i tell ya what canuck post your address ill send some in the post with my paypal address to make payment to.... 








good luck man.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

lol, go into the dog n pony bar, wear a black fedora with a red rose in your button hole and you'll be approached by a large swarthy man called enrico who will ask you what the weather in equador is like you will reply rather fine for the time of year in the southern provinces and then you should follow him in the gents going to the second cubicle on the right. the deal will take place and you should shake hand with ur left hand giving the shake of a mark master mason.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

lolol 

really some peoples stupidity astounds me lol ''yeah i got high-grade my number is 0751-dialadealer'' really?

tip-top did you grow that exodus cheese? she looks amazing. 

people round my area well the select few that have the exodus cheese want £100+ for a clone and thats them being friendly if you aint that well known ive known people pay £250.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, go into the dog n pony bar, wear a black fedora with a red rose in your button hole and you'll be approached by a large swarthy man called enrico who will ask you what the weather in equador is like you will reply rather fine for the time of year in the southern provinces and then you should follow him in the gents going to the second cubicle on the right. the deal will take place and you should shake hand with ur left hand giving the shake of a mark master mason.


 
lmfao!!!

he was asking for it tho.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

haha, fucking good onme dura  that's set me in just the right mood to spark this one up 

and yeah, that's my lil girl, 4 weeks flowering but is warrior! (alternatively it's only officially 4 weeks but i didn't realise she was "vegging" in 12/12  but the trichs are sitll clear)

and those people you know, well they're the cunts of the cannabis life! i got mine absolutely free without even asking. i tohught £5 a clone from my dealer (for any old strain) was cheeky. clones cost me nowt so i wouldn't charge nowt


----------



## rasclot (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lolol
> 
> really some peoples stupidity astounds me lol ''yeah i got high-grade my number is 0751-dialadealer'' really?
> 
> ...


 £250!!!!!!! thats takin the piss lol
they should be free


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

i agree tip-top but they are friends of friends who only sell to ''friends'' lol very clicky round here.

i would gladly pay 100+ for a e cheese clone, bb cheese and all the rest aint cheese if youve smoked e cheese just my opinion.

exodus is a rave yes? if so that rave started v close to where im at.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

rasclot said:


> £250!!!!!!! thats takin the piss lol
> they should be free


yeah totally taking the piss but then i look at tip-tops plant and fink 1 clone start a mother, game on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah its a rave collective and the clones are supposed to be handed out free £250 for a cut is robbery. i bet the guy wears a mask while he tells you to grab your ankles...

i like most was gifted a clone and gifted some blue moonshine back.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah totally taking the piss but then i look at tip-tops plant and fink 1 clone start a mother, game on.


exactly. 4 weeks ago i had 2. now i have 4


----------



## rasclot (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i agree tip-top but they are friends of friends who only sell to ''friends'' lol very clicky round here.
> 
> i would gladly pay 100+ for a e cheese clone, bb cheese and all the rest aint cheese if youve smoked e cheese just my opinion.
> 
> exodus is a rave yes? if so that rave started v close to where im at.


i got mine for free aswel here they are
the front left is psychosis n right exodus cheeses at 2weeks in 12/12


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its a rave collective and the clones are supposed to be handed out free £250 for a cut is robbery. i bet the guy wears a mask while he tells you to grab your ankles...
> 
> i like most was gifted a clone and gifted some blue moonshine back.


lol ive never brought just no of people who have paid them prices for e cheese clones.

if people will pay it people will charge it.

people round here are charging £10 for a 0.8! I havent had a smoke for a while now cause personally i refuse to pay them prices. Good job i got a friend who cuts 4 blueberry down next wk and i got my own grow on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

SACK THE DEALER!!!

man a tenner for .8 people just wont pay that up north. general cost of an ounce is 140 more if its good quality then it can go up sharp


----------



## rasclot (Jan 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> SACK THE DEALER!!!
> 
> man a tenner for .8 people just wont pay that up north. general cost of an ounce is 140 more if its good quality then it can go up sharp


 its the same where i am don 1.4 for£20 its good shit tho im havin to buy at the mo i got amnesia haze 1.4 £20 robbin cunts!!! but wen u need a smoke u need a smoke next time il keep more of my harvest lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

40 pound an 8th is bad but sign of the times lol, we had it good for too long lol


----------



## CBC Riz (Jan 28, 2010)

OK so I have question for all you UK growers. Like everyone else I too have set up a grow hoping to make a little cash in these hard times. Can you guys give me some idea the going rate for larger lumps. I keep hearing peps talk about a box & half a box whats that? 

I want to know prices on a 9 bar and also 1KG. 

Thanks, and big up the UK grower....


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

yuu've set up a rather monster grow if those're the weights you're looking at shifting.

i guess around a grand for a 9 bar, rather depends on what sells for what where you live. i know that my dealer does not get any kind of bullk discounts, he buys 20 ounces, he pays £160 for each because the growers are pikeys.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

i heard from a VERY reliable source that blue cheese was going for £5k the kilo in glasgow, thats £138 the fuckin oz!!! i'd have to sell it at £240 to make it worth my time, i did get offered a kilo for £3k about 2 month ago though but i never found out what kind it was. £160 the oz is the basic around west of scotland.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow you guys were quick to jump on that one. 

Do I care if I get flack for a "dumb" comment? No. Did I think anyone would give me their number? No. A referral was what I meant. The most I was expecting to hear though was a "I've had good stuff in Manchester before, keep looking" but even THAT was too much to ask. 



tip top toker said:


> you honestly think someone will PM you, a total stranger, their phone number to organise a drug deal


A "drug deal"??? Are you serious? Come on UK, stop living in the stone ages and get with the rest of the world. This is why the weed culture over here pisses me off. Cuz there isn't one! Everyone looks at you like you're a heroin addict when you mention pot. 

No offense, but don't be so naive. Every number I've gotten off someone, I phoned up (being a complete stranger) and bought grass. Now how is that any different from getting a number off someone, online. Where the exact same thing is going to happen: I'm going to call up, they'll have no idea who I am, but "Winston C." recommended them, and I'll arrange to buy some grass. Like fuck, I didn't expect a grower to call me up and sell me an 1/8th!

Sorry I'm not sounding like the proper "polite" canuck that everyone expects. But it had to be said. Don't let me tarnish your high n' shiny image of canadians. We are very shiny.

Props to the guy who's smoked the canadia stuff (But I have never heard of Quebec grass. You gotta head west my friend, WEST!!!). And to Dura  Good effort.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

ah well lads thats the drinkin stared already, here goes another nite of debauchery.....yyyyeeeeeehhhhhaaaaa


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> because the growers are pikeys.


"Aye 'ate fuckin' pikeys!"

Lawl

"Just because you pay a fiver down the pub does not mean these pills are worth 5million"


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

> Please PM me your number and I'll test *you*/them/it out


sure you didn't  and i wouldn't give you my number, or my dealers number. as i say, you're a stranger, and if a stranger walked upto me in a park and asked me for a dealers number, i'd tell them to jog on..


you're not gonna find a weed connection as a new user on a cannabis forum....


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

marooned the best thing you can do is hit the pubs and just observe. it may take a couple of weeks and maybe you'll get sum shit at first but its really the only way to build up contacts, ive been on the dodgy path most of my life and can spot a muppet a mile off and most dealers are the same, you'll soon get known and as long as your on the level u'll make the contacts u need. best of luck mate and what i will say is, and please dont anyone call me a fuckin racist , is watch some of the asian guys, uve really got to know them well, at lot of them are very clanish and dont mix well, not them all though but best avoided until you get an introduction.this of course is just my opinion but its based on almost 25 years experience buddy.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> marooned the best thing you can do is hit the pubs and just observe. it may take a couple of weeks and maybe you'll get sum shit at first but its really the only way to build up contacts, ive been on the dodgy path most of my life and can spot a muppet a mile off and most dealers are the same, you'll soon get known and as long as your on the level u'll make the contacts u need. best of luck mate and what i will say is, and please dont anyone call me a fuckin racist , is watch some of the asian guys, uve really got to know them well, at lot of them are very clanish and dont mix well, not them all though but best avoided until you get an introduction.this of course is just my opinion but its based on almost 25 years experience buddy.


agreed, i've found only a handful of good dealers on my own, and as you say, you've got to have some kind of eye. most of my reliable ones have been made available to me through longstanding friends


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

the area i live in is the area i was born in and as a result i know everyone worth knowing(and a lotta cunts that arent), it s handy being able to phone a couple of dozen people if i'm trying to track sumthing down, drawback is everyone knows me as well and you kinda end up being too visible, so you just gotta be careful.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> the area i live in is the area i was born in and as a result i know everyone worth knowing(and a lotta cunts that arent), it s handy being able to phone a couple of dozen people if i'm trying to track sumthing down, drawback is everyone knows me as well and you kinda end up being too visible, so you just gotta be careful.



That's the thing haha, I am constantly ringing every number I got and either they are out of stock, phone's disconnected, or its my oregano guy. But yeah, whenever I meet someone who smokes I always grab their number. It's hularious though, I've never before seen wannabe dealers with their own "business cards". It's not surprising when I call in desperation later and all their numbers have been disconnected within 2 weeks of getting the card. England is funny.

It is my lifelong ambition to find good weed here though. It's killing me being away from the motherland simply for that fact. Guess I'll just have to go to Amsterdam.

I was thinking of having a 4/20 day in the main park in the student village here. Or as you'd call it, 20/4 day  I need to meet more people who share my interests  But judging by the culture over here, everyone would be too scared to come out of their homes in fear of a thorough tear gassing by the cops.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

And when I say "their number" I mean their dealer's.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you're not gonna find a weed connection as a new user on a cannabis forum....


Haha, I can't wait till I am in the top percentile of rollitup.org posters so people respect me and i get maaad hookupzzzzz


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

MaroonedCanuck said:


> Wow you guys were quick to jump on that one.
> 
> Do I care if I get flack for a "dumb" comment? No. Did I think anyone would give me their number? No. A referral was what I meant. The most I was expecting to hear though was a "I've had good stuff in Manchester before, keep looking" but even THAT was too much to ask.
> 
> ...


no weed culture lol do some research m8 the u.k is one of the largest consumers in the world.

dunno whos looking at you like a smackhead when you mention weed lol have you ever met a smackhead??? 

and yeah im shore canada dus have some good bud but as you are finding out its about who you no cause i spent 6wks in toronto and wasnt blown away with the qaulity like i was in the Dam.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

MaroonedCanuck said:


> That's the thing haha, I am constantly ringing every number I got and either they are out of stock, phone's disconnected, or its my oregano guy. But yeah, whenever I meet someone who smokes I always grab their number. It's hularious though, I've never before seen wannabe dealers with their own "business cards". It's not surprising when I call in desperation later and all their numbers have been disconnected within 2 weeks of getting the card. England is funny.
> 
> It is my lifelong ambition to find good weed here though. It's killing me being away from the motherland simply for that fact. Guess I'll just have to go to Amsterdam.
> 
> I was thinking of having a 4/20 day in the main park in the student village here. Or as you'd call it, 20/4 day  I need to meet more people who share my interests  But judging by the culture over here, everyone would be too scared to come out of their homes in fear of a thorough tear gassing by the cops.


how long you been in the u.k? you dont seem to understand or no fuck all bout the U.K.

and im not into forum arguments but to be honest you come across as being abit of a %$£"% and thats just from your posts, and you wonder why you carnt get no green lmao


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how long you been in the u.k? you dont seem to understand or no fuck all bout the U.K.
> 
> and im not into forum arguments but to be honest you come across as being abit of a twat and thats just from your posts, and you wonder why you carnt get no green lmao



Well I was gonna answer your questions in a courteous manner but then you called me a twat, so I won't be so courteous.

But I will anyway, cuz I'm a nice guy. When I say culture I mean visible culture. Yeah lots of people smoke, that's a given in any country in the west. But the extent to which it is tolerated in society over here is at the very low end of the spectrum, out of all the western countries I've experienced. That's nothing to be offended about, it's just a fact of life over here. Some day it will change, but at the moment, it can't be considered liberalized in that department, compared to others.

I pretty much spent every second summer over here growing up and have been living here for the past 3 years.

The heroin comment was a half-serious joke. It's hard to describe the situation. Over here, people are more inclined to show you their negative approval of weed. Back in Canada, it is a given that it is done in society, and it is accepted if you do it, people won't question you. You will rarely meet someone who will judge you based on your habit of smoking. Maybe I'm talking shit but that's just from what I've experienced.

And Canada is a big place. You were in the east, and the east doesn't have a reputation for good weed. That's not to say it has a bad reputation, it just doesn't have a reputation, period.

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

i didnt say you were a twat just that your post very much make you come across that way go back n read em. Neway sorry for being rude but i didnt really apreciate a canadian coming into the uk thread asking to buy weed, then slating us cause every1 told you how stupid that sounds.

take care, n good luck in your search. ps ur a 40min plane ride away from dam if it gets that bad.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

whatever man. You said what you said. No biggy. I understand that a foreigner invading the UK can be seen as a bad thing by some. I believe there's an up and coming political party that shares those views. JOOOOKES JOKES JOKES : P

I didn't mean to slate anyone, it was all with good cheer. I love exchanging cultural differences etc. I love this country! Experiencing different perspectives, ideas, beliefs, people, it's why I came here.

Going to the amdam this june!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

all canadians are welcome to the UK, to date i've never met one who hasn't been totally sound 

and there is a very mixed weed culture, as you describe it. on one hand as you say, there is a very negative first reaction to someone learning you smoke pot, but i think that is partly due to an ignorance/brainwashed view of it, be it from propaganda, or simply wanting to win an argument in which they have no place. the amount of people that i grew up with always gave me the "oh my god why, you're so scummy" kind of embrace  but a few years down the line and most of them have been sprawled out on my couch baked at some point or other.

and it's not all bad though, i'll talk openly about pot at work, and it's a professional business with guys from all over from all sorts of backgrounds, and they'll all roll into the conversation, whether they do or don't, and will genuinely talk about it in a realistic manner, i mean one of them is a school drugs councillor, and she is completely on my side on the whole thing (other than believing in this whole "whatsit white white something widow that's it, it's THC is through the roof" mentality  even the manager pitched in to explain hot knives 

just read my last quaters electricity bill, £5 

edit: and i met a sound canadian in amdam in the bluebird, told me i was crazy, something about tobacco in joints, hahaha, a crazy european thing he decided.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> ignorance/brainwashed view of it, be it from propaganda,


100% agree. A lot of people out there will believe the government is right in everything they do. At least when it comes to knowing what's good and bad for us :/ EDIT: as well, something that might add to the misunderstanding over here, the government plays a much bigger role in the everyday lives of brits. In Canada, no one really pays much attention with what they have to say. Especially in the west, the feds are just a bunch of old guys in a far off land.

Very cool about your workplace. I have definitely met a good share of people who are totally down with pot whilst over here. But like my brother in the dam, I don't understand why you mix it with tobacco. I guess it's just because a lot more people smoke tobacco in europe than in north america. So why not hit 2 birds with 1 stone in the process. Also shredded tobacco isn't very common back home, so it's a bitch if you do wanna mix it. (ps. I'm half british!)


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

i roll with tobacco because it makes my reefa go further  can't afford to be rolling blunts all night

and wtf am i watching!

[youtube]aHSvilaOW0k[/youtube]


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i roll with tobacco because it makes my reefa go further  can't afford to be rolling blunts all night
> 
> and wtf am i watching!



Aaaaand I think that's my queue to logout.

Haha yeah the prices are ridiculous in this country. Guess if you smoke everyday, an 1/8th doesn't go far. But when you think about it, if you're not taking your time, you can smoke the same amount you would put in a spliff as a blunt, and get just as high. Specially since grass over here doesn't seem to wanna keep itself lit, you don't waste much.

My virgin lungs can't take the nicotone


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

haha, hate AMV but some of those things were rather funny 

i can just about afford a teenth a day, but that's only 2 joints, and the stuff you're talking about that doesn't want to stay lit, that's probably the sprayed etc crap. nothing special in my area but it's homegorwn bud not from "cannabis factories" (does that mean that if i grow lots of strawberries i can call my house a strawberry factory?)


----------



## billy bong fornton (Jan 28, 2010)

how many people from the uk is on this site i thought i was the only one


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

there're plenty 

quick question, who here uses a proxy?

there are plenty of sites around with online dating banners and adverts, and they will all say things along "this girl is from [your home town]" etc and they always know where you're from, from your IP adress. not sure what that means, but should i be a little bit worried about how easily it is to be tracked? no idea really, never propperly looked into hacking and all that lot


----------



## billy bong fornton (Jan 28, 2010)

sweeeeeeet uk uk uk!!!!!! now is there any scouser out there boy and girls


----------



## CBC Riz (Jan 28, 2010)

billy bong fornton said:


> now is there any scouser out there boy and girls


Your having a fucking laugh now son 

Only pulling your leg bud.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

jeezus its a scouser, lock ur doors.....on second thoughts that doesnt normally stop them either......only joking mate, how you doin? havent met any scousers here mate....and you lot arent known for keepin quiet.


----------



## CBC Riz (Jan 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yuu've set up a rather monster grow if those're the weights you're looking at shifting.


Yeah Boiiiiiiiiiiii 

Not sure what I'm gonna be getting but flushing this weekend. 65 little beauties lets see.

Nice one for you info, still dont know what a box means. It must be a weight of sort as everyone keeps saying how much for a half box or box.. Dont want to look the fool if you get me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

haha, you are too funny dura  i'm also a bit surprised a scouser is the last one into the UK loop


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

CBC Riz said:


> Yeah Boiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Not sure what I'm gonna be getting but flushing this weekend. 65 little beauties lets see.
> 
> Nice one for you info, still dont know what a box means. It must be a weight of sort as everyone keeps saying how much for a half box or box.. Dont want to look the fool if you get me


a ''box'' as far as ive always known is a kilo/36oz, i got offered a box last month for 4400 thought bargain till i went to look at it and it was sprayed!


----------



## CBC Riz (Jan 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> a ''box'' as far as ive always known is a kilo/36oz,


Top man, thought it was a KG but not 100%

+rep that man


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

MaroonedCanuck said:


> Haha, I can't wait till I am in the top percentile of rollitup.org posters so people respect me and i get maaad hookupzzzzz


urll have a long wait mate, hasnt happend yet for me but i have made some really good salt of the earth friends, which to me is more wothy than any weed lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2010)

i talk to the wife all the time and she shows me no respect, then again shes a fuckin muppet......self evident by the fact shes with me....although over the years i've noticed that all my ex's say that it was my fault they became fuckin psychos.....jeez i never realised i had the power to do that...maybe i should be on x-men.


----------



## CBC Riz (Jan 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i've noticed that all my ex's say that it was my fault they became fuckin psychos.....


Funny that mine all do to. Think I'm just attracted to psychos to begin with


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> there're plenty
> 
> quick question, who here uses a proxy?
> 
> there are plenty of sites around with online dating banners and adverts, and they will all say things along "this girl is from [your home town]" etc and they always know where you're from, from your IP adress. not sure what that means, but should i be a little bit worried about how easily it is to be tracked? no idea really, never propperly looked into hacking and all that lot


Just been catching up haven't been on for a few days.

You can search google for ip trackers, then put your ip number in and it will show you on a map roughly about where you are, i have done it and it was about 20 miles out. So don't worry about using proxy's, i think the ip trackers can only get you at the nearest major exchange.

Anyways if the cops ever want to track and get you on the forum, we are all just story tellers and nothing that we put on this forum is truths. I am just trying to get my rep up by telling the tallest tails.

And we all know now that they just borrow helicopters, fing wankers.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

those dating banners always put me miles from were i really am so i guess im on a proxy server lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

fuckin usless cunts scrounge choppers and cameras, spend billions tracing,tracking, prosecuting and jailing us at the same time as they fuckin rob and rape the planet under the lie of liberation and all we want to do is grow a decent bit of smoke and get fuckin left in peace, this group of fuckin wankers allow the borders of our countries to be penetrated by every cunt on the planet that wants a job in order to make sure the british workforce is always higher than the available work vacancies thereby making sure that we should act grateful when we get a job and they can pay us minimum fuckin wage at the same time as the cunts rob the people blind with expense claims and keep corrupt and inept cronies in banking jobs, fuck that, i'm selling drugs forever and if they catch me they can fuckin well pay £35 grand a year to keep me in a cushy jail with my fuckin x box. CUNTS.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> Just been catching up haven't been on for a few days.
> 
> You can search google for ip trackers, then put your ip number in and it will show you on a map roughly about where you are, i have done it and it was about 20 miles out. So don't worry about using proxy's, i think the ip trackers can only get you at the nearest major exchange.
> 
> ...


i dont think we got much to worry about with police n this forum theres much worse on the net,

http://www.drugs-forum.com/index.php is an example is got a shitload of users like this site but on there they tell ya the best ways to make crack, clean coke, best ways to take smack! etc but that ok apparently cause your not talking bout your self when you post have to say ''swim said'' or ''swim did'' swim = ''someone who isnt me'' lmao

theres others that tell you how to make meth, counterfeit money, make bombs.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ive got a fuckin hangover,again, and the misses just caught me lookin at redhead porn by checkin up the history while i was in the bog, her hot redheaded friend was in last nite and now the bitch has put 2 plus 2 together and actually got the right answer, cunt, this is not shapin up to be a good day.........and im supposed to be going to her parents house tonite coz her aunty and cousins are up from england, oh fuckin joy,.......i may just have to fabricate a fight nd fuck off to the pub.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Ive got a fuckin hangover,again, and the misses just caught me lookin at redhead porn by checkin up the history while i was in the bog, her hot redheaded friend was in last nite and now the bitch has put 2 plus 2 together and actually got the right answer, cunt, this is not shapin up to be a good day.........and im supposed to be going to her parents house tonite coz her aunty and cousins are up from england, oh fuckin joy,.......i may just have to fabricate a fight nd fuck off to the pub.


i aint been hear long but ur posts make me larf drua lolol i thought when i read ur first post of the day that u might have a hangover lol especially after reading the post yday when you announced the drinking had begun lol

goodluck with the missus, mine would fucking chop my nuts off if she caught me looking at porn thats why i dont look when i pissed cause i also have the habit of not deleting the history when pissed. lool


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

some intresting stuff on that forum sambo mate, now i know why there aint no decent mdma in the uk. Apparently its the chinesesseseseses fault lol.
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92871


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> some intresting stuff on that forum sambo mate, now i know why there aint no decent mdma in the uk. Apparently its the chinesesseseseses fault lol.
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92871


i find that stuff way to strong for me nowdays but yeah ive also read about major shortages recently whats it the chinese clamping down on the base ingreadients?

ive read and read that forum but not for a while, if you like a sniff i highly recommend the acetone wash post by ''le junk''


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.cannabiswindow.co.uk/ is a good one to post when you get people asking for dealers on hear.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

UK Visa Advice for American Tourists.

Before embarking upon a UK holiday, here are a few things you should know about the Brits and their language differences. This knowledge may save you considerable embarrassment if you learn it well.

MONEY:

The Brits have peculiar words for many things. Money is referred to as "goolies" in slang, so you should for instance say, "I'd love to come to the pub but I aven't got any goolies." "Quid" is the modern word for what was once called a "shilling" - the equivalent of seven cents $USD.

MAKING FRIENDS:

If you are fond of someone, you should tell him he is a "great tosser" - he will be touched. The English are a notoriously tactile, demonstrative people, and if you want to fit in you should hold hands with your acquaintances and tossers when you walk down the street.

CUSTOMS:

Brits have been attempting to adopt certain continental customs, such as the large midday meal followed by a two or three hour siesta, which they call a "wank." If you are late for supper, simply apologize and explain that you were having a wank - everyone will understand and forgive you.

RELAXING:

One of the most delightful ways to spend an afternoon in Oxford or Cambridge is gliding gently down the river in one of their flat-bottomed boats, which you propel using a long pole. This is known as "cottaging." Many of the boats (called "yer-i-nals") are privately owned by the colleges, but there are some places that rent them to the public by the hour. Just tell a professor or policeman that you are interested in doing some cottaging and would like to know where the public yerinals are. The poles must be treated with vegetable oil to protect them from the water, so it's a good idea to buy a can of Mazola and have it on you when you ask directions to the yerinals. That way people will know you are an experienced cottager.

FOOD AND WINE:

British cuisine enjoys a well-deserved reputation as the most sublime gastronomic pleasure available to man. Rest assured that a British meal is worth interrupting your afternoon wank for. Few foreigners are aware that there are several grades of meat in the UK. The best cuts of meat, like the best bottles of gin, bear Her Majesty's seal, called the British Stamp of Excellence (BSE). When you go to a fine restaurant, tell your waiter you want BSE beef and won't settle for anything less.

If he balks at your request, custom dictates that you jerk your head imperiously back and forth while rolling your eyes to show him who is boss. Once the waiter realizes you are a person of discriminating taste, he may offer to let you peruse the restaurant's list of exquisite British wines. If he does not, you should order one anyway. The best wine grapes grow on the steep, chalky hillsides of Yorkshire and East Anglia - try an Ely '84 or Ripon '88 for a rare treat indeed. When the bill for your meal comes it will show a suggested amount. Pay whatever you think is fair, unless you plan to dine there again, in which case you should simply walk out; the restaurant host will understand that he should run a tab for you.

TRANSPORTATION:

Public taxis are subsidized by the Her Majesty's Government. A taxi ride in London costs two pounds, no matter how far you travel. If a taxi driver tries to overcharge you, you should yell "I think not, you charlatan!" then grab the nearest policeman (bobby) and have the driver disciplined.

It is rarely necessary to take a taxi, though, since bus drivers are required to make detours at patrons' requests. Just board any bus, pay your fare of thruppence (the heavy gold-colored coins are "pence"), and state your destination clearly to the driver, e.g.: "Please take me to the British Library." A driver will frequently try to have a bit of harmless fun by pretending he doesn't go to your requested destination.

Ignore him, as he is only teasing the tourist (little does he know you're not so ignorant!). For those traveling on a shoestring budget, the London Tube may be the most economical way to get about, especially if you are a woman. Chivalry is alive and well in Britain, and ladies still travel for free on the Tube. Simply take some tokens from the baskets at the base of the escalators or on the platforms; you will find one near any of the state-sponsored Tube musicians. Once on the platform, though, beware! Approaching trains sometimes disturb the large Gappe bats that roost in the tunnels. The Gappes were smuggled into London in the early 19th century by French saboteurs and have proved impossible to exterminate. The announcement "Mind the Gappe!" is a signal that you should grab your hair and look towards the ceiling. Very few people have ever been killed by Gappes, though, and they are considered only a minor drawback to an otherwise excellent means of transportation.

AIRPORTS:

One final note: for preferential treatment when you arrive at Heathrow airport, announce that you are a member of Shin Fane (an international Jewish peace organization-the "shin" stands for "shalom").

As savvy travellers know, this little white lie will assure you priority treatment as you make your way through customs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

hahaah is that for real sambo? or just a windup scam. or a police sting lol


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 29, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.cannabiswindow.co.uk/ is a good one to post when you get people asking for dealers on hear.


That is amazing stuff, could you imagine if that was genuine.

Dura, kick off a shit storm and get yourself to the pub - borrow a pair of your mates pant/boxers and ask who the fuck she has been going with, simple.

I have used this a couple of times, but then our lass is thick as fuck.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> UK Visa Advice for American Tourists.
> 
> Before embarking upon a UK holiday, here are a few things you should know about the Brits and their language differences. This knowledge may save you considerable embarrassment if you learn it well.
> 
> ...


+rep for that dura lmfao! i was drinking a tea when reading it and larfing so much i choked on me tea and coughed most of it all over the laptop! 

oh and that site is just a windup if you go to the secure server n try to pay it says something like ''haha dumbarse'' not that i was stupid enough or desperate enough to go that far lol


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, hate AMV but some of those things were rather funny
> 
> i can just about afford a teenth a day, but that's only 2 joints, and the stuff you're talking about that doesn't want to stay lit, that's probably the sprayed etc crap. nothing special in my area but it's homegorwn bud not from "cannabis factories" (does that mean that if i grow lots of strawberries i can call my house a strawberry factory?)


What the hell are they spraying it with??

The first time I ever smoked weed, I was like 14, and my friend got it off some cunts who sprayed it with aerosol. WORST fucking sore throat ever. Put me off it for a few years. I hope those kids got curbstomped.

This stuff doesn't have any harsh effects but I'd like to know if I'm ingesting DDT or something. 

Commenting on someone's reply that warned about shady asians (in an nonracist way) : Most of the numbers I've gotten have been for little teenieboppers of the sort you describe, who think a million dollar cocaine deal is going down when they pull up to the curb. Wish I could find a cool dealer like in the movies!! 

: P


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

i liked that cannabiswindow site, funny as fuck, i love the way people are prepared to devote their time and creativity to sumthin that doesnt gain them anything other than havin a laff. coupled with a bit of social commentary.you know i'm absolutely sick of being told what to do, governments,religions, unelected quangos, fuckin moron jobsworth coppers, fuckin dole office monkeys............aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg...think im reverting back 20 years.mite get a mohican again ,the old doc martens, my painted bikers jacket, ramones t shirt and buy a tin of glue and two bottles of merrydown, then go turf a feckin brick thru the cop shop windows...........yes this hangover is not for shifting and i'm moving into 'unbalanced jock' mode


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

MaroonedCanuck said:


> What the hell are they spraying it with??
> 
> The first time I ever smoked weed, I was like 14, and my friend got it off some cunts who sprayed it with aerosol. WORST fucking sore throat ever. Put me off it for a few years. I hope those kids got curbstomped.
> 
> ...


its sprayed with all sorts canuck the 1st batches of spray i see bout 6-7yr ago where sprayed with a sandy substance u could tell just by looking at it, then there was alot sprayed with some kinda glass shavings, the latest ive seen recently they say has been dipped in a sugarery substance. o and ive been hearing about metal shavings being sprinkled on bud. obviously its all about weight.

heres a pic of sprayed weed what looks like thc crystals on the bud is actually spray.

best ways to no its sprayed, the joint burns onesided or hardly at all, the ash at the end of the joint is hard, it tastes like shit n hurts ya throat, or if you really wana take wet finger touch the bud the taste said finger lol if its gritty its sprayed.

saying that i recently was offered a large amount of spray which was very hard to even no it was sprayed, burnt fine, no hard ash tasted ok.

oh and canuck i found a site thats the answer to your probs lol http://www.cannabiswindow.co.uk/ if only hay lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2010)

a friend of mine that told me about the spraying years back, told me to rub the bud (to get crystals on yer finger) then rub it against your teeth, if it "crunches" then it's sugar, glass etc (basically something to do with the hardnesss rating of each substance [go geology go, second time in my life i've used an A level ])

i came here to say something, and i replied to someone and lost my thoughts  ah yes. anythhing more NO NO NO DON'T DO IT than partially tapping out your joints cherry?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> a friend of mine that told me about the spraying years back, told me to rub the bud (to get crystals on yer finger) then rub it against your teeth, if it "crunches" then it's sugar, glass etc (basically something to do with the hardnesss rating of each substance [go geology go, second time in my life i've used an A level ])
> 
> i came here to say something, and i replied to someone and lost my thoughts  ah yes. anythhing more NO NO NO DON'T DO IT than partially tapping out your joints cherry?


thought all the uk thread users were out on the piss lol no1s posted here for ages.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2010)

no out on the piss for me. tired from work, then work tomorrow, and sunday, and so onnnnnnn  i'm blazin up with a stella watching hitman. kaboom


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

well i'm back on the piss but i'm sitting in with sum white powder and a bottle of vodka....yyyeeeehhhaaaa.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> well i'm back on the piss but i'm sitting in with sum white powder and a bottle of vodka....yyyeeeehhhaaaa.


good man lol how did it work out with the missus then? sounded like you were in shit street earlier lol

u like a sniff then dura? ever heard of a acetone wash for gear? 

n what prices you paying in scotland im in the southeast not london, 80 a 1/8th of bosh 150-200 for flake well i doubt very much its flake but its very nice.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> no out on the piss for me. tired from work, then work tomorrow, and sunday, and so onnnnnnn  i'm blazin up with a stella watching hitman. kaboom


fuck working sat n sunday! thats harsh tip-top.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2010)

ah tis the life @) noone needs a social life eh. working half the next month back to back. fun timrd aspeachgonefingerstypewahtcever

i got some good dope


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> good man lol how did it work out with the missus then? sounded like you were in shit street earlier lol
> 
> u like a sniff then dura? ever heard of a acetone wash for gear?
> 
> n what prices you paying in scotland im in the southeast not london, 80 a 1/8th of bosh 150-200 for flake well i doubt very much its flake but its very nice.


i love a sniff, i pay £350 for half an oz but its all pretty poor quality. the misses is ok, just sittin with that inbuilt spaz look on her coupon. got a house fulla people in for a beer so i dont need to talk to her, its fuckin great.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i love a sniff, i pay £350 for half an oz but its all pretty poor quality. the misses is ok, just sittin with that inbuilt spaz look on her coupon. got a house fulla people in for a beer so i dont need to talk to her, its fuckin great.


350 a half aint too bad i suppose but you get what you pay for, ive lived abroad a few times south africa n trinidad were my favs best gear ive ever had in trinidad and like 2quid a G, SA was top aswel but was more like 15-20quid a G but top top stuff.

neway ava read of this if ya can be bothered http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089 ive tried it and it works but be prepared to realise how cut ya gear is.

ava good night m8


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> ah tis the life @) noone needs a social life eh. working half the next month back to back. fun timrd aspeachgonefingerstypewahtcever
> 
> i got some good dope


whatcha smoking then tip-top?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2010)

who kow, random stuff from my man. but it's icky and it's stikcy and it ahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> who kow, random stuff from my man. but it's icky and it's stikcy and it ahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


sweeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!! good to hear someone is having a nice smoke!

im on the vodka! blueberry and tutti in the next weeks or so tho carnt fucking wait!

anyone ever heard of tutti? i keep hearing its a clone only strain and exclusive to my area, im very close to the origanal exodus cheese or so they say where it comes from.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

meant to say lads thats me did my harvest, lookin well good, took almost 3 hours, conservative estimate at 20 oz. hahahahah ahm drunk.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 29, 2010)

UK grower here, well say grower just gettin started... got my 5 BigBang ladies in the post today,,, cant wait to get it started...

Prices up in manchester is like £30 a Q n depending on who i get from bout £100 - £120 an Oz, dont really get a choice on what i smoke, so long as its green n smells good.

Chillin (more like fuckin freezin) with Kutski on Radio1... Hardcore all the way


Peace fellow UK'ers


----------



## dura72 (Jan 29, 2010)

manchester is that large that theres so many ppl doing it, therfor competition is gaunna drop price, but draw back is ur dealing with large scale farmers whos gear may be adultarated, i could be racist here but i'll avoid it!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 30, 2010)

fuck i hate drinking! was well pissed last night now im spewing me guts up! great fun!

they are some nice prices you are saying sm4, i havent heard or seen prices like that in years shore it aint sprayed???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2010)

exactly, why would i drink lots when i can just have a few smokes instead of the other 5 beers? 

and 20 oz dura  nice going!!!!


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 30, 2010)

Bottle of Teacher's, that stuff is fucking horrible. It's no Glenfidich but it's hard time so need's must.


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> good man lol how did it work out with the missus then? sounded like you were in shit street earlier lol
> 
> u like a sniff then dura? ever heard of a acetone wash for gear?
> 
> n what prices you paying in scotland im in the southeast not london, 80 a 1/8th of bosh 150-200 for flake well i doubt very much its flake but its very nice.



Thats wot u use to clean out the crack residue in the crack pipe, wash it round so it takes all the stuff off the inside and tip it out onto a mirror and watch it evaporate the scrape up wots left and put it in ya pipe lovely way to recycle crack. I aint done any in years but its stil;l in my head lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice cup of tea, the drink of champions lol. empire building stuff lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> Thats wot u use to clean out the crack residue in the crack pipe, wash it round so it takes all the stuff off the inside and tip it out onto a mirror and watch it evaporate the scrape up wots left and put it in ya pipe lovely way to recycle crack. I aint done any in years but its stil;l in my head lol


yeah u can also use it to clean coke, cause gear dus not disolve in pure acetone, has to be pure acetone tho not stuff outa the beuty shops.


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to wash my coke in amonia lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> manchester is that large that theres so many ppl doing it, therfor competition is gaunna drop price, but draw back is ur dealing with large scale farmers whos gear may be adultarated, i could be racist here but i'll avoid it!


True that mate, but its gonna be the same wherever you are really, people gonna fuck with our bud no matter where we live, this is why growin your own is best... 
Cup of tea bowl of coco pops then off to get my pots n soil, then gonna germ my lil babies, if all goes well there should be some nice clean bud.

Peace


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Ive got a fuckin hangover,again, and the misses just caught me lookin at redhead porn by checkin up the history while i was in the bog, her hot redheaded friend was in last nite and now the bitch has put 2 plus 2 together and actually got the right answer, cunt, this is not shapin up to be a good day.........and im supposed to be going to her parents house tonite coz her aunty and cousins are up from england, oh fuckin joy,.......i may just have to fabricate a fight nd fuck off to the pub.


 
LMFAO... school boy error there mate, always clean ur history... cant blame u though, red heads are fuckin hot, G/F is a redhead and past 2 have been aswell, im 3 for 3 on them being pure dirt aswell lol, red all the way.

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I like to wash my coke in amonia lol


lol 

been there almost never came back, still you liv n learn.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 30, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> LMFAO... school boy error there mate, always clean ur history... cant blame u though, red heads are fuckin hot, G/F is a redhead and past 2 have been aswell, im 3 for 3 on them being pure dirt aswell lol, red all the way.
> 
> Peace


its all about the redheads....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 30, 2010)

one of you guys on hear i think it was don G n T or maybe tip-top was planning on using shooting powder on there crop a few wks ago.

how has it gone? am thinking bout trying it myself.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2010)

i believe that would be dura. i know that don was loooking into it.

did you get around to using it or did you jus say feck it and clip the lot?


----------



## highguy121 (Jan 30, 2010)

i am not a grower, but the prices of weed is 20 an 8th and just crap weed until every so often some berries will appear, but its not all that, could someone give some advice on how to get some good seeds please?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/298019-any-good-safe-sites-seeds.html

you're gonna need patience to grow and not pick it all off and speeddry it ebfore it's done


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2010)

hey guys s.wales here haven't had a burn in over a month now got 5 ladies on the go about 3ft tall nearly 6 weeks old and nearly 2 weeks into flowering the good stuff goes for £10 a gram and it's rare at the mo most of the boys are paying £20 an 1/8 and it's shit to say the least under weight crap i will never buy weed again and will only grow my own from now on, i miss the good old days of decent weed and weight i think growing your own is the only way to go now just sucks waiting lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2010)

in regard to the whole spraying crap etc (also that metal shaving video i saw recently on here) i'd have thought considering half the illegality of the thing in the UK is because of "health issues" the least they could do is let us grow "healthy dope" as opposed to the government making you shop for shit!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> in regard to the whole spraying crap etc (also that metal shaving video i saw recently on here) i'd have thought considering half the illegality of the thing in the UK is because of "health issues" the least they could do is let us grow "healthy dope" as opposed to the government making you shop for shit!


 
unfortunately our government is a joke with all the shit going on here in the uk over crowded prisons etc there still wasting time and money not only hunting but prosecuting the home growers, like you said they say it's a health issue they know were never going to stop and that good people are going to have to risk dealing with some bad peeps that are covering their bad bud with all sorts of shit whats more dangerous growing your own clean bud or funding god knows who letting you smoke whatever harmfull shit adds the most weight and makes their crap look that little bit better


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> unfortunately our government is a joke with all the shit going on here in the uk over crowded prisons etc there still wasting time and money not only hunting but prosecuting the home growers, like you said they say it's a health issue they know were never going to stop and that good people are going to have to risk dealing with some bad peeps that are covering their bad bud with all sorts of shit whats more dangerous growing your own clean bud or funding god knows who letting you smoke whatever harmfull shit adds the most weight and makes their crap look that little bit better


my only disagrement is that our gov.t is not a joke......jokes are funny.....these cunts aren't. its not gaunna change for at least the next decade. all politicians are scared of 'middle england'( as a scotsman this REALLY pisses me off). middle class, middle age , middle brow fuckers that have never understood anything that hasn't been spoon fed to them, its harry potters 'dursleys'.fuckin daily mail readin retards that assume because their newspaper doesn't flash tits that its superior to the 'Star, which at least doesn't have delusions of grandure or pretentsions of intellectualism, ahhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it i'm drunk and pissed off, ( coulda got laid at a hot bird inna pub but was too burnt out to actually put the effort in) now inna house and scunnered with myself, think ahl shag my misses and think about her mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> my only disagrement is that our gov.t is not a joke......jokes are funny.....these cunts aren't. its not gaunna change for at least the next decade. all politicians are scared of 'middle england'( as a scotsman this REALLY pisses me off). middle class, middle age , middle brow fuckers that have never understood anything that hasn't been spoon fed to them, its harry potters 'dursleys'.fuckin daily mail readin retards that assume because their newspaper doesn't flash tits that its superior to the 'Star, which at least doesn't have delusions of grandure or pretentsions of intellectualism, ahhhhhhhhhhhh fuck it i'm drunk and pissed off, ( coulda got laid at a hot bird inna pub but was too burnt out to actually put the effort in) now inna house and scunnered with myself, think ahl shag my misses and think about her mate


the sad part about that mate is that it's true and at least you got your misses could of been a hand shandy otherwise lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

oh the start of another weedless day! fucking great! 

even harder when you got a room half full of the bastard things and not a joint to smoke, still a friend started flushing some blueberry on friday and im hearing of some tutti around soon must just play the waiting game lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> one of you guys on hear i think it was don G n T or maybe tip-top was planning on using shooting powder on there crop a few wks ago.
> 
> how has it gone? am thinking bout trying it myself.


ive literally just finished the pk 13/14 im doing a weak feed run as a kind of flush then ill be cracking on with the shooting powder 3 weeks till chop chop 

im down to me last couple of joints worth  ive got a bag of trim that im thinking i might run through me bubble bags later this after


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive literally just finished the pk 13/14 im doing a weak feed run as a kind of flush then ill be cracking on with the shooting powder 3 weeks till chop chop


i did think it was you that was gonna use it, please keep us posted if ya wouldnt mind. 

thanks


----------



## maturesmoker (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning all 

Another Sunday and I'm bored out of my skull down here in fucking retirementsville, moved down here from London 5 years ago, born and bred in London I was...... time for a spliff I think  

Subject of redheads... you cant beat them ! Been married to one for 26 years, met her on a drunken camel ride along a Moroccan beach on an 18/30's holiday, Morocco was great back then, so much hash about you were falling over the dealers trying to sell it to you 

How old are you guys? I'm pushing it a bit now at 52, been smoking the herb for 30 years+ and still love it. 

Anyway, the suns shining so cant be all bad, got some lovely old school Mazar to smoke so I'm happy, bored but happy!

Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## rob979 (Jan 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> very unexperienced opiion but i'd say a little longer, but not much. find some backuup for my statement though before believing it


Ive had friends grow monsters outside....in the UK 
A friend of mine plants them in the middle of nowhere....a massive open bit of land  but he always manages to get some good plants.
Another friend of mine grows them in the garden if we have a good summer....once again these end up huge!!! lol

Whilst im here.....heres some pics of my first grow....shes been in flower for just over 4 weeks ( started BioBizz bloom a week and a half a go....i recon i have another 3 weeks flowering yet?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i did think it was you that was gonna use it, please keep us posted if ya wouldnt mind.
> 
> thanks


yeah man no probs im in two minds whether to do a side by side comparison but suspecting that it will massively improve my overall yeild im reluctant. ive already dropped some yield doing 1 plant in normal pots instead of airpot. we'll see how it goes...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

rob19791 said:


> Ive had friends grow monsters outside....in the UK
> A friend of mine plants them in the middle of nowhere....a massive open bit of land  but he always manages to get some good plants.
> Another friend of mine grows them in the garden if we have a good summer....once again these end up huge!!! lol
> 
> Whilst im here.....heres some pics of my first grow....shes been in flower for just over 4 weeks ( started BioBizz bloom a week and a half a go....i recon i have another 3 weeks flowering yet?????


i also have seen great plants grown in the uk outdoor didnt think it was even possible until i see it with me own eyes n smoked it.

your buds are looking real nice for a first grow m8, plants seem a little stretched tho???


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man no probs im in two minds whether to do a side by side comparison but suspecting that it will massively improve my overall yeild im reluctant. ive already dropped some yield doing 1 plant in normal pots instead of airpot. we'll see how it goes...


you grow in coco dont ya Don? ive looked n looked and carnt find no1 else who has used or is using the shooting powder/gel

im really hoping it works out good for ya m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another Sunday and I'm bored out of my skull down here in fucking retirementsville, moved down here from London 5 years ago, born and bred in London I was...... time for a spliff I think
> 
> ...


im 27 m8 been smoking since i was 12 lol and still loving it too.

ava nice sunday.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2010)

being stoned n bored is better than being bored lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

hey guys looking for some opinions on bloom nutes that can be picked up in the uk i'm 2 weeks in and still using my mg i'm going to my local hydro shop 2mo hydro dragon any ideas? i was thinking bio bizz (bio bloom) the ratio on this is 1-3-2.5 also some kind of booster i'm on first grow so not sure what to get and don't want to end up with shit cheers guys and rep for any help


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

rasclot said:


> being stoned n bored is better than being bored lol


DEFO! im always saying ''im sooo bad etc translates into i soooo need a smoke'' lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys looking for some opinions on bloom nutes that can be picked up in the uk i'm 2 weeks in and still using my mg i'm going to my local hydro shop 2mo hydro dragon any ideas? i was thinking bio bizz (bio bloom) the ratio on this is 1-3-2.5 also some kind of booster i'm on first grow so not sure what to get and don't want to end up with shit cheers guys and rep for any help


hi ive had personally and seen wicked results using the bio-bizz grow,bloom,topmax and heaven all 4 in flowering stage and it comes with a chart so you no when to use each and how much etc.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi ive had personally and seen wicked results using the bio-bizz grow,bloom,topmax and heaven all 4 in flowering stage and it comes with a chart so you no when to use each and how much etc.


cheers mate i'll pick them up 2mo it's great having a uk thread on here usually if you ask for advice the only answers you get are for stuff you have to have shipped in and i'm already behind on the bloom feeds due to working stupid amounts of hours the last 2 weeks but unemployed as of today due to this crappy econemy so i'm gonna get all my shit in order rep for help cheers again mate


----------



## Primz (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet a UK Thread, makes things a lot better for us UK growers all under one roof lol. 

I mainly have been an indoors person myself have got a few grow journals
on here also but wanted to do a outside grow this year, Any ideas what strians are good for our weather, mainly looking for solid strains that can take a bit of stress and produce a decent yeild.

My friend grew a 6ft beast last year and got over 900g off 1 plant.

Any ideas guys would be great 

Happy smokeing


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

Primz said:


> Sweet a UK Thread, makes things a lot better for us UK growers all under one roof lol.
> 
> I mainly have been an indoors person myself have got a few grow journals
> on here also but wanted to do a outside grow this year, Any ideas what strians are good for our weather, mainly looking for solid strains that can take a bit of stress and produce a decent yeild.
> ...


this blueberry was grown outdoor last summer and she yielded 5oz not quite 900g but it was still a lovely smoke.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

Primz said:


> Sweet a UK Thread, makes things a lot better for us UK growers all under one roof lol.
> 
> I mainly have been an indoors person myself have got a few grow journals
> on here also but wanted to do a outside grow this year, Any ideas what strians are good for our weather, mainly looking for solid strains that can take a bit of stress and produce a decent yeild.
> ...


 alright mate my uncle grew 4 big bud in his green house and had to take the pains of glass out of the roof they ended up nearly 8ft tall i'm not sure what yield he got off them but i know they took alot of stress he even went on holiday for 10days and just left them his kid bent and partially snapped the stalk on the 1 and he just braced it and it pulled through just fine he only fed it on watered down chicken manure i know the yield was affected due to the cold snap we had and he had to cut them a bit earlier than he wanted but he was saying that he'll stick with them in future and just plant them earlier and keep them a little smaller so he can keep the roof on his green house


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

that blueberry looks nice mate, i got 5 blueberry crosses on the go now i'm not 100% sure what there crossed with the packet said blueberry x cheese they were just for my first practice grow bought them from my local head shop $45 big buddha my next grow should hopefully start in the next few days i got 6 fem chronic and had some free reg g13 haze which i'm germing now gonna throw them straight in on 12/12 just to see what happens because i haven't got space for the chronic and them any experience with chronic?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that blueberry looks nice mate, i got 5 blueberry crosses on the go now i'm not 100% sure what there crossed with the packet said blueberry x cheese they were just for my first practice grow bought them from my local head shop $45 big buddha my next grow should hopefully start in the next few days i got 6 fem chronic and had some free reg g13 haze which i'm germing now gonna throw them straight in on 12/12 just to see what happens because i haven't got space for the chronic and them any experience with chronic?


blueberry x cheese is bluecheese a friend grew it a few months ago and it was a nice smoke.

be carefull putting the g13 regulars in with the fem chronic cause your shore to get a few males from the regular g13 and you dont them pollinating the fem chronic.

a friend who had fem clones in with fem seeds the fem seeds went hermi he didnt realise in time and they ended up pollinating the fem clones.

heres a couple of pics of 2 of my current vegging DP blueberry, the pics are a few wks old and im gonna veg 2wks more, want to make em monsters lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> blueberry crossed with cheese is blue cheese, a mate grew it a few months ago was a nice smoke.
> 
> and be carefull putting your g13 regulars in with the fem chronic cause your shore to get some males from the regulars and you dont want them pollenating the fem chronic, had a friend who had fem clones in with fem seeds the fem seeds went hermi he didnt realise in time and they pollinated the fem clones.


yeah i was having the same thoughts myself but threw the g13 in to germ yesterday after having a couple of beers and have had thoughts today about slinging them out i can't afford to lose the chronic i'm going to sell the majority of it help fund my other setup i was thinking 20 fem auto ak47s just because of the harvest speed and 5 ww in my small setup 5 plants what would you do mate chuck them out or take a chance i'm not working any more so i can check on them reguarly?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

im still new to all this there much better advice than mine on this site but personally if i had the space and equipment id sex the g13 away from my fem chronic get a female from the g13, make a mother of her and then just keep cloneing her so i would never have to buy seeds again. g13 is a top top strain one of the most expensive from a seedbank.

as for the auto's ive not tried em myself but from what ive read they dont yield very much at all, from my own experience clones seem so much better for one you no its a female and would take alot of stress to turn her into anything else and also clones already have a established root system when you pot them so your kinda ahead of urself compared to from seed, and also just my opinion but fem seeds can be bastards ive seen quite alot go hermi.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im still new to all this there much better advice than mine on this site but personally if i had the space and equipment id sex the g13 away from my fem chronic get a female from the g13, make a mother of her and then just keep cloneing her so i would never have to buy seeds again. g13 is a top top strain one of the most expensive from a seedbank.
> 
> as for the auto's ive not tried em myself but from what ive read they dont yield very much at all, from my own experience clones seem so much better for one you no its a female and would take alot of stress to turn her into anything else and also clones already have a established root system when you pot them so your kinda ahead of urself compared to from seed, and also just my opinion but fem seeds can be bastards ive seen quite alot go hermi.


cheers for the advice mate i will have a seperate cloning and vegging area in a couple of months at the mo i'm using a mylar lined tent in my spare room it measures 1.2x1.2x2m and i'm starting the seeds off in the spare wardrobe with a aquarium type fl and some cfls 25w my next setup is going in a fair sized attic so there shouldn't be a space issue but can only afford to do it 1 bit at a time i was thinking of cloning the chronic and spending the money i'd save on the auto seeds to convert a small area i'd have about £200 for the area but i haven't taken a clone before i mighr try it with the chronic and see how i get on, my second setup will be pretty basic until i sell the first crop from it for improvements and do eventually plan on making this my only setup and just keeping the tent as a back up incase i get busted i think your right about the g13 i might start tthe 2nd sooner than planned and stick them in there so as to keep the others safe either way i plan on 2 more crops out of the tent before i retire it i really like it it is hard work watering the 2 at the back but its great if you have a house inspection or the boiler packs in both have happened to us in the last 5 weeks it only takes 5mins to take down and disassemble everything and about 15mins to put it all back up and together and cheap at about £250 for the lot, what size space are you working with mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

im using a double bedroom dragon have got the space to grow 50 plants if i wanted to but got a baby on the way n dont like prison much so im just doing 9 monsters i reckon they will be at least 5-6ft tall when finished and im hopeing for a minimum of 5oz a plant, i done 2 BB's in a tent last time veged em BIG n got 6.5oz of each plant but that was 2 plants under 1 600hps think that had alot to do with the good yield cause i was having problems with temp n humidity in the tent.

cloneing is pretty easy i just got meself a good propergater witha heat-pad n a double cheap flourescent light which ive taped to the top of the propergater n all my clones have rooted fine each time.

Im not certain but i think if you clone fem seeds that your not garenteed that it will be female could be hermi unlike if you are if you clone a regular female.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys, got a quick question for you seen as how its gone onto room size...

My room is 2'9" x 3'7" x 6'2", veggin on 2 x 125w cfl and flowering on 1 x 400w hps... in the space and with the lamps, how many plants (big bang fem) could i grow in that space ?

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

seems you can clone feminized seeds https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/228800-cloning-feminized-plant.html always best to research anything people tell ya imo


----------



## josh b (Jan 31, 2010)

who is growing outdoors this year?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey guys, got a quick question for you seen as how its gone onto room size...
> 
> My room is 2'9" x 3'7" x 6'2", veggin on 2 x 125w cfl and flowering on 1 x 400w hps... in the space and with the lamps, how many plants (big bang fem) could i grow in that space ?
> 
> Peace


space seems pretty small and you aint really got the equipment for too many plants, id go for 4-6 plants but thats just my opinion.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

josh b said:


> who is growing outdoors this year?


you already no that i am lol


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 31, 2010)

The chop, 

Cut most of the three white wid's and there is more than what i thought.

Still got a bit to cut, gonna give it two to three more days to ripen up.

Seems to be the tiny buds on the lower part of the plant that is pack with thc, if i could get the biggerns like the small one's it would be the perfect grow for me.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> space seems pretty small and you aint really got the equipment for too many plants, id go for 4-6 plants but thats just my opinion.


 
Just moved into a new house the space i have is the built in wardrobe in what used was the spare bedroom, which is now the G/F's walk in wardrobe, im lucky i have that space lol, so yeah it is small but i wasn't planning on growing an army of plants, just a few on continuous grow for me, the G/F and my mates, so 4-6 plants would be ideal, and if i get more spare cash to put in then my setup will expand, at the min its basic as new house = no money lol

Thanks for the info

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2010)

im rough...again. bought a cpouple of g of charlie yesterday coz i'd run out on friday and i dunno what this cunt had cut it with but my fuckin nose is shredded, fuckin bloody snots and lotta pain, i suspect its cut with 'e', its was kinda weird. fucker, i hate gettin ripped off but the cunt wants to buy sum weed off me so i'm gaunna sugar coat the fucker so that it appears heavier and get my £40 back.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im using a double bedroom dragon have got the space to grow 50 plants if i wanted to but got a baby on the way n dont like prison much so im just doing 9 monsters i reckon they will be at least 5-6ft tall when finished and im hopeing for a minimum of 5oz a plant, i done 2 BB's in a tent last time veged em BIG n got 6.5oz of each plant but that was 2 plants under 1 600hps think that had alot to do with the good yield cause i was having problems with temp n humidity in the tent.
> 
> cloneing is pretty easy i just got meself a good propergater witha heat-pad n a double cheap flourescent light which ive taped to the top of the propergater n all my clones have rooted fine each time.
> 
> Im not certain but i think if you clone fem seeds that your not garenteed that it will be female could be hermi unlike if you are if you clone a regular female.


alright mate computer went into melt down or maybe it was riu not sure gonna pick up a propergater 2mo when i go for the nutes cheers 4 doing the home work on the fem seed clones and congrats on the little 1 to be  i went up and had a look at where my other setup is gonna go and should have plenty of room for a tidy cloning and veg area where did you get your heated propergater from hydro shop or gardening center? and yeah i don't blame you for growing the small trees unfortunately i haven't got alot of height apart from in the center of the room so goona have to do lots of smaller 1's 2-3ft should be fine so definately goona be a cloning job i'll just have to hope the next room i'm in if all goes pete tong isn't a 5x9 lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok i hate to do this but i got a really stupid fuckin question, but when baked n thinking i confuse myself, then i doubt myself, specially when it comes to shit that could fry me lol... here goes

i got an unwired e40 cap n i was gonna attatch it to my refelector, but the cap has no earth clip, now i know where the live n neutral wire goes, but not the earth, can i fix that to the metal fixing frame on the refelctor ?, i think i know the answer but self doubt has set in so figured ask the audience...

Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

i picked up my prop from bnq. the hydro store advised me against heated props but i figured screw you and bought one and it's all good.

my cheese clones ahve desided to grow around the water in it's coco and just send roots shooting outta the drainage holes, like in the hundreds. these are my biggest pots  why have no other plants ever done that?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i picked up my prop from bnq. the hydro store advised me against heated props but i figured screw you and bought one and it's all good.
> 
> my cheese clones ahve desided to grow around the water in it's coco and just send roots shooting outta the drainage holes, like in the hundreds. these are my biggest pots  why have no other plants ever done that?


yeah i have my heat pad on a timer comes on for 5mins every 15mins otherwise it just frys the clones.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i picked up my prop from bnq. the hydro store advised me against heated props but i figured screw you and bought one and it's all good.
> 
> my cheese clones ahve desided to grow around the water in it's coco and just send roots shooting outta the drainage holes, like in the hundreds. these are my biggest pots  why have no other plants ever done that?


cheers mate i was thinking 1 of the cheaper 1's my b&q are gonna catch on soon i've been down there loads of times the last couple of weeks picking up lighting pots and soil perlite etc the guy gave me a funny look last time when i got some small pots,cfl's,perlite and another bag of john innes lol i haven't got a clue about the drainage holes how big are your pots?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Ok i hate to do this but i got a really stupid fuckin question, but when baked n thinking i confuse myself, then i doubt myself, specially when it comes to shit that could fry me lol... here goes
> 
> i got an unwired e40 cap n i was gonna attatch it to my refelector, but the cap has no earth clip, now i know where the live n neutral wire goes, but not the earth, can i fix that to the metal fixing frame on the refelctor ?, i think i know the answer but self doubt has set in so figured ask the audience...
> 
> Thanks


light fittings dont come with earth cables usually.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate computer went into melt down or maybe it was riu not sure gonna pick up a propergater 2mo when i go for the nutes cheers 4 doing the home work on the fem seed clones and congrats on the little 1 to be  i went up and had a look at where my other setup is gonna go and should have plenty of room for a tidy cloning and veg area where did you get your heated propergater from hydro shop or gardening center? and yeah i don't blame you for growing the small trees unfortunately i haven't got alot of height apart from in the center of the room so goona have to do lots of smaller 1's 2-3ft should be fine so definately goona be a cloning job i'll just have to hope the next room i'm in if all goes pete tong isn't a 5x9 lol


i got my propergator from a gardening store is was a little cheaper than the grow shop had to buy the flourescent lights from the grow shop tho so what i saved on the propergator i prob spent on petrol to buy the lights lol

and yeah riu seems to have been down the last few hours, wasnt ya computer m8.

oh and if you got height issues in ya grow room ava look into lst (low stress training) for ya plants


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> light fittings dont come with earth cables usually.


I have 2 other E40 caps and when i checked them for wiring layout they both had an earch clip, this is why im a bit stumped... attatching earth to summat im gonna be handling will be safe wont it lol

Thanks


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2010)

uve picked up your bedside lamp b4? its only got two cables like a lot of household units, dvd palyers, stereos and alarm clocks


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im rough...again. bought a cpouple of g of charlie yesterday coz i'd run out on friday and i dunno what this cunt had cut it with but my fuckin nose is shredded, fuckin bloody snots and lotta pain, i suspect its cut with 'e', its was kinda weird. fucker, i hate gettin ripped off but the cunt wants to buy sum weed off me so i'm gaunna sugar coat the fucker so that it appears heavier and get my £40 back.


take it you didnt try the acetone wash then lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i got my propergator from a gardening store is was a little cheaper than the grow shop had to buy the flourescent lights from the grow shop tho so what i saved on the propergator i prob spent on petrol to buy the lights lol
> 
> and yeah riu seems to have been down the last few hours, wasnt ya computer m8.
> 
> oh and if you got height issues in ya grow room ava look into lst (low stress training) for ya plants


cheers mate already had a look at that 1 i suppose another advantage to taking clones their as mature as the mother they came from so as suggested a bit of lst and earlier flowering i'm gonna pick up another aquarium style fl 2ft long with ballast £20 multi spectrum with a lot of blue i threw the 1 i got now over the plants i got now when they were seedlings with 2 cfl's and they took off like little rockets


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I have 2 other E40 caps and when i checked them for wiring layout they both had an earch clip, this is why im a bit stumped... attatching earth to summat im gonna be handling will be safe wont it lol
> 
> Thanks


You want to get the earth wire fastened to the reflector.

Infact stic it on owt you want earthed.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2010)

lol no not yet, im gaunna give it a shot next weekend but jeez this gear was fuckin that rough i've still got half left.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> take it you didnt try the acetone wash then lol


acetone evaporates in the air rappidly i only know because i worked with it for years


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol no not yet, im gaunna give it a shot next weekend but jeez this gear was fuckin that rough i've still got half left.


he might av cut it with base thats happened down my way before


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jan 31, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> You want to get the earth wire fastened to the reflector.
> 
> Infact stic it on owt you want earthed.


 
Thats what i thought, fuckin g/f takin the piss out of me now, o well lol.

Thanks bro

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> acetone evaporates in the air rappidly i only know because i worked with it for years


pure acetone also dusnt disolve cocaine so you can clean coke of impuritys by washin it with pure acetone.

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> pure acetone also dusnt disolve cocaine so you can clean coke of impuritys by washin it with pure acetone.
> 
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089


learn something new everyday mate if i'd have known that before i could have made a few extra £ typical i find out on my last official day oh well there's always the cash jobs for them lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

base would cause all the nose issues yeah but u would definatly no if its cut wid base the not sleeping for days would give it away lol 1st time i ever tried mdma crystals i crushed em up and done a huge line, havent felt nose pain like it EVER lol i was rolling around on the floor in agony then i was wrecked n 4got bout me nose lol

but yeah good chance it was cut with pills, or a 1000s other nasty things that people cut it with, i use to prefer beechams cold/flu capsules its a white powder witha shine to it and it keeps ya nose unblocked lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> base would cause all the nose issues yeah but u would definatly no if its cut wid base the not sleeping for days would give it away lol 1st time i ever tried mdma crystals i crushed em up and done a huge line, havent felt nose pain like it EVER lol i was rolling around on the floor in agony then i was wrecked n 4got bout me nose lol
> 
> but yeah good chance it was cut with pills, or a 1000s other nasty things that people cut it with, i use to prefer beechams cold/flu capsules its a white powder witha shine to it and it keeps ya nose unblocked lol


lol were not that lucky down yer mate i haven't touched it for a while it just seems to be getting worse down our way i was throwing up for 2 days last time there was about 12 of us all ill and i know he's still ducking and diving the boys after the first idings he had i think he retired shortly after


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol were not that lucky down yer mate i haven't touched it for a while it just seems to be getting worse down our way i was throwing up for 2 days last time there was about 12 of us all ill and i know he's still ducking and diving the boys after the first idings he had i think he retired shortly after


there a nation/worldwide shortage of mdma at the moment so i read something to do with china clamping down on the base chemicals needed to make it. Dont quote me on that lol just read it somewhere.

i personally dont really like it find it too strong for my drugfucked mind lol

what part of uk u in dragon im southeast.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry was you talking bout white? or mdma crystals?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> there a nation/worldwide shortage of mdma at the moment so i read something to do with china clamping down on the base chemicals needed to make it. Dont quote me on that lol just read it somewhere.
> 
> i personally dont really like it find it too strong for my drugfucked mind lol
> 
> what part of uk u in dragon im southeast.


you and me both mate i'm happy with a joint these days but haven't had 1 in over a month now first time with out in 12 years decided i wasn't going to waste any more of my money on crap and just grow my own i'm in south wales mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

i just spilt a fresh pint of stella straight over my carpet  my day just got ruined


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i just spilt a fresh pint of stella straight over my carpet  my day just got ruined


 time to call on the misses lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> you and me both mate i'm happy with a joint these days but haven't had 1 in over a month now first time with out in 12 years decided i wasn't going to waste any more of my money on crap and just grow my own i'm in south wales mate


yeah im with ya there ill still indulge in a very naughtys now and then if im going out but that aint very often.

no smoke in a month! fuck im feeling ya pain mate ive had 1 joint in 4 days and im not a happy bunny! 

pre-orderd an oz of blueberry that gets chopped next friday, so not long to wait and ive heard that there should be some tutti around soon aswel, fucking hope so.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> time to call on the misses lol


never been a missus under my roof  reason being this, i couldn't give a fuck about my carpet, that was my beer! now a missus that would hop on her bike to the shop to buy me a replacement, now that i would keep under my roof!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> never been a missus under my roof  reason being this, i couldn't give a fuck about my carpet, that was my beer! now a missus that would hop on her bike to the shop to buy me a replacement, now that i would keep under my roof!


lmao, i did suspect you was more concerned for the spilt stella than the carpet lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, damned straight. although i think it might bve this attitude that keeps my without a pair of dainty hands to clean


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah im with ya there ill still indulge in a very naughtys now and then if im going out but that aint very often.
> 
> no smoke in a month! fuck im feeling ya pain mate ive had 1 joint in 4 days and im not a happy bunny!
> 
> pre-orderd an oz of blueberry that gets chopped next friday, so not long to wait and ive heard that there should be some tutti around soon aswel, fucking hope so.


as to the naughtys i wouldn't turn my nose up if some respectable come along like the old days but don't seem to happen any more, the only guaranteed good stuff i know of is white widow but it won't be ready til a week or 2 after mine, it's not so bad now the first few days without was hard work but all i do now is just look at mine think it won't be much longer still tempted though by the crap, i'm trying hard to say no mate i got about another 6wks to go aswell i don't think i'll make it lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2010)

pmsl , yeah i did that myself , big fuckin snort and then my head burst into flames although i went one worse when i came home absolutely fuckin smashed one night and decided i wasnt wasted enuff so i crushed up sum amatriptyline in my mortar and pestel and snorted the fucker, i kid you not mate i thought i had just sniffed fuckin sulphuric acid, i was rolling about my kitchen floor roaring with pain and next thing i knew i woke up the following morning in bed. its an anti depressant thats used as a sleeping pill but even the fuckin junkies round here wont touch it .


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

im terrible ill buy anything thats dry and not sprayed when im desperate and have the money lol then ill go on these im not paying these kids price's anymore n wont smoke for a while or until i get proper prices, then back to desperate again n if its dry n unsprayed ill av it lol 

another of my terrible habits is im 27yr but when im paying 10 a gram for weed i want to get as stoned as possible from it so ill do it all in buckets lol like a fucking school kid my bird just gives me a shamefull look n tells me to grow up lol but im convinced nothing gets you as stoned as a bucket!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> pmsl , yeah i did that myself , big fuckin snort and then my head burst into flames although i went one worse when i came home absolutely fuckin smashed one night and decided i wasnt wasted enuff so i crushed up sum amatriptyline in my mortar and pestel and snorted the fucker, i kid you not mate i thought i had just sniffed fuckin sulphuric acid, i was rolling about my kitchen floor roaring with pain and next thing i knew i woke up the following morning in bed. its an anti depressant thats used as a sleeping pill but even the fuckin junkies round here wont touch it .


amatriptyline you nutcase lmao fuck sniffing that, its not even a paticulary strong anti-depressent you must have been wankered to sniff that. lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im terrible ill buy anything thats dry and not sprayed when im desperate and have the money lol then ill go on these im not paying these kids price's anymore n wont smoke for a while or until i get proper prices, then back to desperate again n if its dry n unsprayed ill av it lol
> 
> another of my terrible habits is im 27yr but when im paying 10 a gram for weed i want to get as stoned as possible from it so ill do it all in buckets lol like a fucking school kid my bird just gives me a shamefull look n tells me to grow up lol but im convinced nothing gets you as stoned as a bucket!


lol i'm the same and our gf's have a lot in common i've had that many shamefull looks now i barely even noticed in the end i only stopped coz i wouldn't have been able to afford the second setup £10 a day adds up and it still doesn't seem enough i suppose thats the joys of settling down i'm 26 now and get away with much these days apart from on the odd occasion and i meen odd occasion


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

buckets definately do the job much better than a bong haven't had 1 of those in a couple of years and had to leave the buckets til the misses was out or she'd moan til i scrubbed the enamel of the bath lol


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Jan 31, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another Sunday and I'm bored out of my skull down here in fucking retirementsville, moved down here from London 5 years ago, born and bred in London I was...... time for a spliff I think
> 
> ...


Morocco is still like that my friend. At least it was where I went. Chefchaouen (of course) you couldn't take 2 steps.

Just got back from Prague tonight. Fuckin crazy ass weekend with 25 lads out for a birthday do. I have no voice left and am wondering if its from the sawdust weed i picked up outside the cabaret, or from being suffocated by the oh so glorious fake titties inside.

That city knows how to make fucking hot girls


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2010)

i still feel rough....i'm getting way too old for this...i know it gaunna be wednesday b4 i start to feel right again or before i manage a hard solid shit again. my nose is killin me, i've got spots, my neck hurts and i just wanna sleep all day( i cant coz i'm looking after my 11 month old son!!), this is not a fun day. and i'm gonna have to drive later, bollocks.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2010)

ALZHEIMERS or PARKINSONS...
Which one would you rather have? PARKINSONS of course!
Better to spill half ur vodka than forget where the fuck you put it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 1, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ALZHEIMERS or PARKINSONS...
> Which one would you rather have? PARKINSONS of course!
> Better to spill half ur vodka than forget where the fuck you put it.


lmao

you still feeling ruff from that gear dura? dunno bout cut wit pills more like rat poison by the sounds of it lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think that it was cut wi sumthin shitty but i reckon the problem is just old fashioned over indulgence, i've been at it quite heavy for the last two weeks and i'm just feeling a bit burned out, think maybe it was underlying stress about my harvest, i've noticed that over the years i dont show outward symptoms of stress but instead my alcohol/funny substance consumption takes a jump. when i was a student i would be drunk for two weeks b4 the exams, and then drunk till the fuckin results came through, and then drunk due to the actual results.............


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 1, 2010)

I had some bad experience's on the cong, remember going out one night and remember coming back, thats it. Lost the key's for the car (£350) and lost the key for the bike (£500) for a new barrell. Never touched it since, don't even get me started on ket and acid in blackpool.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 1, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> I had some bad experience's on the cong, remember going out one night and remember coming back, thats it. Lost the key's for the car (£350) and lost the key for the bike (£500) for a new barrell. Never touched it since, don't even get me started on ket and acid in blackpool.


ket lol those were some crazy times for me 1st time in the k-hole lmao


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 1, 2010)

MaroonedCanuck said:


> Morocco is still like that my friend. At least it was where I went. Chefchaouen (of course) you couldn't take 2 steps.


Hi MC,

We're planning a trip back to Morocco next year, we were just outside Tangier, and got to travel the Rif mountains where so much of the stuff is grown  Let hope they're still peddling the goods  

Subject of Canadian bud, I was looking up the *Quebec Gold* I mentioned and came across this write up of the 2001 Cannabis Cup in Montreal (link to cannabis Culture article). The QG was a winner. I also got to try the M-39 and the outdoor strain I mentioned was Mighty Mite..... ever heard of that one? I believe the MM had Ruderalis in the genetics somewhere, the auto-flowering trait used in the Lowryders etc. The guy who used to supply it was a real trusting guy and became a good friend, from day 1 he was happy to front us the box with payment sent afterwards!! Gradually it increased to 1 pound box per month, always fronted and we shared it out between a few mates, worked out £100.00 per OZ. Never had any probs with customs incoming but we lost a big payment going out and it kind of finished it all  still, was good while it lasted and it convinced us of the quality of the Canadian gear  Lasted a few years though so cant complain.


----------



## MaroonedCanuck (Feb 1, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Hi MC,
> 
> We're planning a trip back to Morocco next year, we were just outside Tangier, and got to travel the Rif mountains where so much of the stuff is grown  Let hope they're still peddling the goods
> 
> Subject of Canadian bud, I was looking up the *Quebec Gold* I mentioned and came across this write up of the 2001 Cannabis Cup in Montreal (link to cannabis Culture article). The QG was a winner. I also got to try the M-39 and the outdoor strain I mentioned was Mighty Mite..... ever heard of that one? I believe the MM had Ruderalis in the genetics somewhere, the auto-flowering trait used in the Lowryders etc. The guy who used to supply it was a real trusting guy and became a good friend, from day 1 he was happy to front us the box with payment sent afterwards!! Gradually it increased to 1 pound box per month, always fronted and we shared it out between a few mates, worked out £100.00 per OZ. Never had any probs with customs incoming but we lost a big payment going out and it kind of finished it all  still, was good while it lasted and it convinced us of the quality of the Canadian gear  Lasted a few years though so cant complain.


Good article Smoker. I was totally oblivious to Montreal having its own cannabis cup. I guess Toronto has one too. Seems though the police are shutting them down pretty often. Surprising, I would expect Vancouver to be the most prosperous in that department. Mind you, they do have 420 day and they get away with it every year.

My experience with strains in canada is pretty limited, mostly because I only just started smoking recently and I was never the one buying it. I always ask what strain i'm getting to the dealers in Manchester but they just stop short and give me a confused look on their faces like, "what's a strain?" or make some shit up off the top of their heads.

Well yeah Chefchaouen is where it is all grown. About a 45min crazy ass taxi ride through the Rif from Tangier. The article below does a good job in describing a visit to the tiny village, although the first quarter of the article is about the journey from Casablanca (I think). Where the author states that Morocco is no longer the dirty and culturally rich country it once was, but a clean, european country. I laughed at this part. I think the guy musta been smoking a little too much as he made that journey. Cuz I was there 3 months prior to him and it was exactly how he described it during his visit decades earlier, a donkey&cart economy. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying that as a bad thing. It was an amazing trip, I loved every minute of it. Amazing how such a different world is only a 2 hour plane ride from London. 

But yeah, read that article and you'll get an idea of how the hash culture is coping with stuff like police crackdowns, and increased tourism. Proper etiquette whilst there and stuff. I wish you a great trip and hopefully all goes well. I'm trying to arrange a trip back this summer myself.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/content/chefchaouen-morocco-shangri-la-rif

EDIT: Ps. I'm glad to hear you have had some good times with the Canadian grass. Very nice supplier you found there! If you ever get a chance to go to the west coast, I assure you, you will not be let down!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2010)

first time i took ket i was told it was speed, it was a real paste kinda base lookin shit, so i held on to it in the pub till i'd a good few drinks down my neck and then, expecting it to revive me, went to the bog wrapped half of it up inna skin and popped it............i fuckin melted like a snowman in august......cant really say what happened next.......think sum1 poured me into a taxi n sent me home to lick windows.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was driving around the other day and started feeling really horny. So I decided to swing by this well known dogging spot that was close by. There were a few other cars there so I pulled up and joined in.

I had a great time, but I think I failed my driving test.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2010)

here's me sitting around thinking about the situation in iran.

if i were PM, i'd make it a national policy to ignore the fuck out of them, not give them any "the west cooerced it" satisfatction, but at the same time let them know that if they even _try_ tp do things outside of UN law etc, then we'll bomb the country to motherfucking dust, i reckon it would work wonders in comparisson to "stop it iran you're breaking sanctions, why won't you obey us!" 

i think i'd make a great fucking prime minister, course i'd have to disolve parliament, but who the fuck wants those cunts inc harge anyway, appealing against expenses, they should be shot in the face with a fucking large calibur bullet for their cheek!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2010)

ahhh tip top a man after my own heart, i have to fully agree on ur foreign policy ideas, i'm quite happy to take over as home secretary in ur govt, my plans are to help our struggling building industry at the same time as deal with certain 'other' problems, so all unemployed builders will now construct relocation camps, sorry facilities, and were gaunny have to massively increase our railway rolling stock. i think our worrys about power consumption will cease as i see an almost, but thankfully not totally, inexhaustable supply of extremely cheap labour/fuel. i may need a few tweeks here and there but i recon after a few beers i'll have come up with a final solution to these problems. and then we go visitin the neighbours.


----------



## Sadista (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi peeps, I just registered today so Im n00b! going to be starting a grow soon and have been pricing up all my bits and bobs but iv hit a bit of a plateau. Can anyone direct me to a uk or failing that an eu site that sells 4' x 4' flood and drain trays? been lookin for ages and no joy =(


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.growell.co.uk/

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/

these might av what ur lookin for couple of the biggest sites i no.


----------



## LJM.21.HasHMaN (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey. I live in north yorkshire n I'm payin £10 for bwt 1.5gram-£20 for 3gram. N thts bluecheese at the min. Most ppl r sellin gud shit for £25 if u want a nice green tht is also a proper 8th. N the oz's r anyfin between £120-£190 dependin on who its off n how nice it is. Fortunetly 4 me I'm just bwt to finish my 1st grow. I think its some kind of citrus cos it stinks of cloudy lemonade or lemon lucozade.haha  fackin luv it


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 1, 2010)

LJM.21.HasHMaN said:


> Hey. I live in north yorkshire n I'm payin £10 for bwt 1.5gram-£20 for 3gram. N thts bluecheese at the min. Most ppl r sellin gud shit for £25 if u want a nice green tht is also a proper 8th. N the oz's r anyfin between £120-£190 dependin on who its off n how nice it is. Fortunetly 4 me I'm just bwt to finish my 1st grow. I think its some kind of citrus cos it stinks of cloudy lemonade or lemon lucozade.haha  fackin luv it


thats some decentish prices more expensive in the southeast but as always its about who u no etc.

and i love then lemony skunks, think some kinda lemon skunk won this years cannabis cup? super lemon haze?


----------



## CBC Riz (Feb 2, 2010)

Sadista said:


> Hi peeps, I just registered today so Im n00b! going to be starting a grow soon and have been pricing up all my bits and bobs but iv hit a bit of a plateau. Can anyone direct me to a uk or failing that an eu site that sells 4' x 4' flood and drain trays? been lookin for ages and no joy =(


I'b
I've got a couple you can buy if your in or near London? PM me if you want more info fella


----------



## twdee kamer (Feb 2, 2010)

tell me wot do u reckon,finish soon


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you get some better pics? I smile every time I see a Lowryder grow, I love that squat size  They look nice.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry i didnt read the post properly, they are auto-flowering plants them lowryders aint they? they look much bigger than i thought autos get never had any experience with them. yours look nice m8


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> Electrical questions welcome


Hey Bloatedcraig...

Quick Elec Q for ya mate...

My grow room atm has 2 x 125cfl's running into a 2 plug extension socket (3 core wire) which inturn is plugged into a segment timer, i read somewhere that the segemnt timer could overheat with a no. of wattage and fuse together, i think it will prob handle the 250 im puttin in atm, but when i come to flower i will be using 1 x 400w hps and 2 x 125cfl, will i need anything specific for this or will the 2 socket extension into the segment (digital if i update) timer work? and be safe.

Thanks in advance

Peace


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry i didnt read the post properly, they are auto-flowering plants them lowryders aint they? they look much bigger than i thought autos get never had any experience with them. yours look nice m8


The autos are good mate, if you're not looking for big yields then they are good. I tried the Diesel Ryders year before last and was surprised just how good they turned out, I only got about 14g average off each but it was very nice bud. 

Great thing is you can stick em outside in the sun on good days in summer and they don't stick out like sore thumbs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

after a year of being self sufficient for over 18 months i've run dry and had to buy a bag its a lot of shake and well under 3.5 g's but its some stinky blue cheese and its dry.

still wish id waited the 3 weeks till mines ready


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> after a year of being self sufficient for over 18 months i've run dry and had to buy a bag its a lot of shake and well under 3.5 g's but its some stinky blue cheese and its dry.
> 
> still wish id waited the 3 weeks till mines ready


did ya weigh it Don? too many people are doing 2.8s 2.6s n calling them 1/8ths lol

i swear most of the younger gen actually thinks an 1/8th actually weighs 2.6/2.8 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

ive not got me joseys at work but ill be weighing it when i get home to see how much ive been robbed. its been through someone else so i cant really complain, he may have taken a pinch himself for the trouble. especially if the bags were low. 

i know what you mean tho ive been propositioned from these younguns with chat like ' aye honest its wicked stuff an the full 6 grams as well' ........

im beginning to wish id scrumped a small branch n quick dried it...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

i have to pay extra if i want 3.5g  else an eigth is 2.4-2.6 normally.

and dura, liking the style. i just read that news story about china obama and the dalai lama, china say it will wreak havok with their trust and cooporation etc if obama meets the lama. do people really respect china that much???? i couldn't care what they say i'd tell them to go fook emselves, i'll see just whoever i like. china is a stupid country though, the proof that communism is fabulous!


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 2, 2010)

sm4rt3 said:


> hey bloatedcraig...
> 
> Quick elec q for ya mate...
> 
> ...


you will definately need a contactor, dont skimp on this. About £20.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i have to pay extra if i want 3.5g  else an eigth is 2.4-2.6 normally.
> 
> and dura, liking the style. i just read that news story about china obama and the dalai lama, china say it will wreak havok with their trust and cooporation etc if obama meets the lama. do people really respect china that much???? i couldn't care what they say i'd tell them to go fook emselves, i'll see just whoever i like. china is a stupid country though, the proof that communism is fabulous!


OOOOOO If dura is the home secutory can i be the Chancilor. Please!!!!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

hey guys i've started germing my seeds yesterday 5 g13 reg and 6 chronic fem i threw the g13 in a bowl of water and put them in a cupboard out of the way and they've already sunk to the bottom and got their tails out i'm gonna give them another couple of hours and chuck them in the root riot cubes i got the chronic seeds i put in wet folded kitchen towel and put on top of my cable box i just checked on them and they look exactly the same as they did when i put them in there was moisture all over the top plate and kitchen was warm do you think i should leave them alone warm and humid or throw them in a bowl of water the same as i did with the others cheers guys


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys i've started germing my seeds yesterday 5 g13 reg and 6 chronic fem i threw the g13 in a bowl of water and put them in a cupboard out of the way and they've already sunk to the bottom and got their tails out i'm gonna give them another couple of hours and chuck them in the root riot cubes i got the chronic seeds i put in wet folded kitchen towel and put on top of my cable box i just checked on them and they look exactly the same as they did when i put them in there was moisture all over the top plate and kitchen was warm do you think i should leave them alone warm and humid or throw them in a bowl of water the same as i did with the others cheers guys


ive only grown clones mate so i dont really no, but if it worked with the g13's then do the same on the chronic, makes sense hay?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ive only grown clones mate so i dont really no, but if it worked with the g13's then do the same on the chronic, makes sense hay?


cheers mate i was thinking the same i just wasn't sure because of the temp and humidity change to going into a bowl of water


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

oh yeah went and got those biobizz nutes yesterday aswell £40 for the 3 bottles alot cheaper than i was expecting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> did ya weigh it Don? too many people are doing 2.8s 2.6s n calling them 1/8ths lol
> 
> i swear most of the younger gen actually thinks an 1/8th actually weighs 2.6/2.8 lol


i got robbed  1.3 im telling myself at least its nice gear. wish id not bothered tho. that will teach me to go buying street gear haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah went and got those biobizz nutes yesterday aswell £40 for the 3 bottles alot cheaper than i was expecting


yeah they aint too bad hay, n its all organic i think? whatcha get the grow,bloom n topmax? 

the heaven is worth getting aswel but its the most expensive of the lot £28 a small bottle i think? your do fine without it but ive tested with and without the heaven and you can notice the difference imo.

dragon did you say you got the g13 regulars for free? what seedbank was that m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

hahahah, welcome to my workld don. i just picked up an "8th" but it's sat in the oven it's such a shitty deal, so chances are it'll be abotu a gram by the time it's smokable, nice big ass fat stalk all the way down the middle as well. pah

bloatedcraig for chancellor!

we also need a clued up minister of transport! just to really make us proud to be british, a guy just got centanced top 4 years in jail, and £20000 of fines, for being the passenger in a car crash (baiscally he and a member of his company were drunk and driving home, the woman was doing 113mph and crashed killing a young pair, and the guy in the passenger seat, drunk, got 4 years becvause he didn't tell the driver to slow down..... WHAT THE FUCK!

the pure unadultered fear that must be running through the governments heads knowing that our generation is next up on the podium  sure we've still got the boring ass MUN tits, i know al too many, but they won't have a pathetic population to try and fool, i'll be damned if they think they'll get away with this crap once i'm of an age to be heard in the country


----------



## twdee kamer (Feb 2, 2010)

wanna kill em ,but av to wait,grim


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2010)

in a tent somewhere near me...


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 2, 2010)

just got a tens of tutti weighed 1.4 tutti imo has to be one of the best strains in the uk up there with exodus cheese just my opinion tho.

feeling nice and stoned now first smoke ina few days aswel so its tasteing extra nice lool

heres a couple of my current vegging DP blueberry, im gonna veg em for another 2 wks think there gonna finish up pretty big.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

Be happy, be sad, be a wild rotten lamb,
Don't bother me now, I'm drenched to the bone.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 2, 2010)

you smoking the good shit tip-top lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> you will definately need a contactor, dont skimp on this. About £20.


 
Thanks for the advice mate... found a 
Powerstar 3kw Contactor (3 way) for £30.

+rep

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah they aint too bad hay, n its all organic i think? whatcha get the grow,bloom n topmax?
> 
> the heaven is worth getting aswel but its the most expensive of the lot £28 a small bottle i think? your do fine without it but ive tested with and without the heaven and you can notice the difference imo.
> 
> dragon did you say you got the g13 regulars for free? what seedbank was that m8?


yeah all organic mate or so it says, grow bloom and topmax they didn't have the heaven i'll pop back in next wk when i'm in the area. the g13 haze i got free from speedy seedz and they were delivered in 2days ordered sun morn got them first thing tues mate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

good find! at that price i think i'll pick one up. i've got everything plugged itno a power stick froom 1 wall plug  (400w hps and fans)


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

pint of stella failllll missed me gob dinnae


----------



## twdee kamer (Feb 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in a tent somewhere near me...


is dat 600w&6500k?looking good hhow come they so tall?do they get enough light?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

he vegs them big as far as i'm aware, big veg, bigger flowering, big ass yield  that and a spot of the know how


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

yeeeehaaa, thats mine cropped, dried(enuff to sell!!) and baged , 23oz from 6 plants, old school organic, 6 fuckin oz from an la woman that was 3 foot tall, oh yes im a fuckin happy bunny....and i got an oz of speed from my associate to pass around for free, and from where i'm sittin i can see down my girls sisters top, nice titties!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

oh and tip top can i be education secratery next, means i get to hang around schools without gettin me colar felt


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in a tent somewhere near me...


looking nice, how big is your tent mate? i got a 1.2x1.2x2 mylar lined with a 600whps i got 5 blue cheese in there and their just over 3ft tall and they're jammed in just had to hang my 12''fan upside down from the top bars


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeeeehaaa, thats mine cropped, dried(enuff to sell!!) and baged , 23oz from 6 plants, old school organic, 6 fuckin oz from an la woman that was 3 foot tall, oh yes im a fuckin happy bunny....and i got an oz of speed from my associate to pass around for free, and from where i'm sittin i can see down my girls sisters top, nice titties!!!!!!!!!!!


 
23Oz, Oz of speed n ur G/F's sisters tits, might be fuckin freezin mate but the sun is def shining on you today.

Happy Days


----------



## twdee kamer (Feb 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> he vegs them big as far as i'm aware, big veg, bigger flowering, big ass yield  that and a spot of the know how


m8 these are auto...


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

ive got the same tent dragon but i threw an extra 400 hps in, i started with 6 plants but i had to move one out,it was hermieing(or so i thought)but to be honest 6 was too many , 5 was a much better number and i think my end amount reflected it, good size tent though, my mate got the 1 mtre square one and 4 plants are a bit of a push in it.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

yes sm4rt3 its a very happy day, the biggest shock was the la woman though, i never expected anything above 20 oz in total and only 3 at a push fro the la woman but fuckin 6!! the 'church' smells fuckin outstanding though, its rich almost sickly when sorting it but when its on fire it coats the whole room in a solid blanket of future mupetness......oh and celtic got humped by kilmarnock after signing robbie keane hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh and tip top can i be education secratery next, means i get to hang around schools without gettin me colar felt


That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age. 

i'm sure something can be arranged. fuck all this sex offender everyoneshouldknowwhohowwhy bolllocks!

we're gonna have to errect some kind of party here  who calls dibs on secretary on health?  let's mix up the treatments


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.
> 
> i'm sure something can be arranged. fuck all this sex offender everyoneshouldknowwhohowwhy bolllocks!
> 
> we're gonna have to errect some kind of party here  who calls dibs on secretary on health?  let's mix up the treatments


 
I wouldnt say no to the secretary of health, few things i can think of that would make that job fuckin awesome lol... i'll leave the secretary of horticulture position to the people in the know.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive got the same tent dragon but i threw an extra 400 hps in, i started with 6 plants but i had to move one out,it was hermieing(or so i thought)but to be honest 6 was too many , 5 was a much better number and i think my end amount reflected it, good size tent though, my mate got the 1 mtre square one and 4 plants are a bit of a push in it.


i,ve got to be fair mate i do like it the only problem i find with it is keeping the temps down i've got 2 fans 1 in and 1 out and still struggle the radiator in the room has been hit off and the window is open constant do you struggle with the heat aswell mate?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

the party for the progressive pushing of pills, potions, perversions, prostitution,pantomine horses and people off cliffs. its a bit of a mouthful but thats the way my misses likes it(like she gets an option or opportunity to opine)


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> the party for the progressive pushing of pills, potions, perversions, prostitution,pantomine horses and people off cliffs. its a bit of a mouthful but thats the way my misses likes it(like she gets an option or opportunity to opine)


The PPPPPPPPHPC or the 8PHPC, i think you are onto summat there Dura lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i,ve got to be fair mate i do like it the only problem i find with it is keeping the temps down i've got 2 fans 1 in and 1 out and still struggle the radiator in the room has been hit off and the window is open constant do you struggle with the heat aswell mate?


no not at all , mines is in a room with the hot water tank and a radiator, although i do live in the hills of scotland(south ayrshire hills) ive only my extractor fan, (with carbon scrubber) a little clip on fan and an 8" ocillating one, i keep the window open but its easily the warmest room in the house. i did sumtimes open both windows and uv gotta remember this grow was thru a really heavy winter and where i live we're kinda used to pretty heavy snowfall and low temps any way, dunno what ist gaunna be like in the summer, mite have to really insulate the water tank and paint the room someting soft so that the heat diznt reflect too much onna tent or absorb too much and hold it, and maybe get another extractor just to pull the air about more, just have to wait n c.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2010)

the survey shows that the 8PHPC brand is in the lead! we can make some killer banners offa that  *dozy rollly eyes hahaha* what's going on anymore?drinkkk (leadership is not a man down just incapacitadaeddd)


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> no not at all , mines is in a room with the hot water tank and a radiator, although i do live in the hills of scotland(south ayrshire hills) ive only my extractor fan, (with carbon scrubber) a little clip on fan and an 8" ocillating one, i keep the window open but its easily the warmest room in the house. i did sumtimes open both windows and uv gotta remember this grow was thru a really heavy winter and where i live we're kinda used to pretty heavy snowfall and low temps any way, dunno what ist gaunna be like in the summer, mite have to really insulate the water tank and paint the room someting soft so that the heat diznt reflect too much onna tent or absorb too much and hold it, and maybe get another extractor just to pull the air about more, just have to wait n c.


 happy days mate im in s wales and whilst every1 down yer was moaning about the snow and cold i was loving it, i'm trying to convince the misses we need to move but she's not having any it she thinks a little grow in our house and a larger 1 (20 plants) at a family members house is enough, she's good as gold but just doesn't understand you can't have enough of a good thing


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> The PPPPPPPPHPC or the 8PHPC, i think you are onto summat there Dura lol


it'd be nice to get into a party that didnt want me as dealer or a bouncer


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> it'd be nice to get into a party that didnt want me as dealer or a bouncer


lol, how about senior tester for new strains, job comes with a comfy couch, girl of your choice to roll your blunts and fill your bongs and an xbox 360 with all the latest games... 

actually fuck that, thats the job i want lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

senior tester?? i'd rather be junior tester hehehehe


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> senior tester?? i'd rather be junior tester hehehehe


 
lol sorry mate, wasnt a slur on your age, more a sign of your errr....expertease


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

lol, at my advanced age age its gotta be junior tester either that or autopsy mate and as much as i like a bit of peace and quiet i dont fancy necrophelia, although it mite smell better than some of live things ive had.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, at my advanced age age its gotta be junior tester either that or autopsy mate and as much as i like a bit of peace and quiet i dont fancy necrophelia, although it mite smell better than some of live things ive had.


LMAO, i see where ur goin now, (been a long ass day), and for that position i think there will be a few in line.

Necrophilia, even the dead need some loving


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

its not that i want a virgin ' i'd just like a bird that got less finger prints on her ass than a pub bog door, that and sumthin to muff dive where i dont need tetanus shot at the end. my address should be batersea dogs home.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> its not that i want a virgin ' i'd just like a bird that got less finger prints on her ass than a pub bog door, that and sumthin to muff dive where i dont need tetanus shot at the end. my address should be batersea dogs home.


I wouldnt say no to a virgin, but i like blood, and thats a diff story for a diff board alltogether lol.

Sounds like you have had some hunies there mate, when the mass of pubic hair moves on its own, you know not to go there, gotta love a classy bird lol

And on that sobering thought i gotta get my ass to bed, fuckin work in the morn n i gotta be up in 6 hrs.

Take it easy mate

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

nite mate, think i'm gaunna surf around coz the speeds runnin well now, dont wanna smoke coz its gaunna trip the spaz swithch lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sometimes, I'll watch a movie that I watched when I was younger and suddenly realize I had no idea what the fuck was going on when I first saw it.


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2010)

u can see the finger prints on the arse of the lass on sky channel951 lmao nice tits tho lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2010)

nearly got caught lookin there...lol...when i googled that the full colour changed.....jeez i cant try that again... even the muppet aint that dumb..lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 3, 2010)

morning, anyone watch that cops with cameras on itv last night, seems to be loads of police shows about busting weed factorys lately? or maybe im just noticeing them more now lol


----------



## del66666 (Feb 3, 2010)

there isnt anyone left on here.....we all got busted by the itv cops,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 3, 2010)

del66666 said:


> there isnt anyone left on here.....we all got busted by the itv cops,,,,,,,,,,,,


i did wonder why no1 had posted????


----------



## dura72 (Feb 3, 2010)

ive just got up, i'm fuckin ill....well not really but i know its comin....i know this fuckin cumdown is guanna get me...i'm gettin kinda scared lol....its that back o the eyes number where ur dome starts feelin slightly unattached from the rest of ur body.. i hate this time of day. this is gaunna hurt later,if i start incoherently rambling down worry bout it too much.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 3, 2010)

no thats it, im goin to bed....mite lick a window on the way there.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

something like that. woke up drunk falling off the bed.gonna build and test me some DWC today  and maybe get a haircut, i'm a feckin mupppppet these days


----------



## dura72 (Feb 3, 2010)

dont feel well, feel like a spaz, feel like ive been raped in the ear by the big mongo maker. not good........im bill murray and this is groundhog day for retards


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 3, 2010)

subscribed.... 

though i dont like the talk of being busted . im due to show up in court soon myself...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

quick get a drink down your throat dura haha


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning, anyone watch that cops with cameras on itv last night, seems to be loads of police shows about busting weed factorys lately? or maybe im just noticeing them more now lol


 
Morning Sambo, yeah i saw it whilst at the chippy, few houses got bust where i live, makes me think... then i think fuck it, got a bent ankle from fucked up hospital not noticing a break, so ima use the pain and personal use blag if i get cought lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dont feel well, feel like a spaz, feel like ive been raped in the ear by the big mongo maker. not good........im bill murray and this is groundhog day for retards


 
Morning Dura, decided against work this morn, woke at 8 n thought ahhh fuck it, so rang in sick lol.... 

Your posts make me piss i swear... 
I never used to get a comedown till like 3 days later, then i got real fuckin emotional, XTC my drug of choice, but fuck when i got tears rolling down my eyes at adverts :$, you know its time for a break.


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Morning Sambo, yeah i saw it whilst at the chippy, few houses got bust where i live, makes me think... then i think fuck it, got a bent ankle from fucked up hospital not noticing a break, so ima use the pain and personal use blag if i get cought lol


 
Unfortunately the 'medical' deffence has been ruled inadmissable in court, although its much used in mitigation.

There is a much better defence now being tested, the word is getting around. Get to know the 'DEA' defence in advance would be my advice to any 'personal' grower out there, its based on Human Rights/Property Rights (drugs ARE property) and above all Discrimination law. Problem is that too many growers cant be bothered to arm themselves with good info and will just take whats thrown at them 

Jester, do you know of the DEA? if not I could PM you a contact email, they may well be able to help with your case?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Unfortunately the 'medical' deffence has been ruled inadmissable in court, although its much used in mitigation.
> 
> There is a much better defence now being tested, the word is getting around. Get to know the 'DEA' defence in advance would be my advice to any 'personal' grower out there, its based on Human Rights/Property Rights (drugs ARE property) and above all Discrimination law. Problem is that too many growers cant be bothered to arm themselves with good info and will just take whats thrown at them
> 
> Jester, do you know of the DEA? if not I could PM you a contact email, they may well be able to help with your case?


 
Guy i work with, his best mate is an attorney/barrister/lawyer, i forget which, but i think if i ever got busted i could get him to come help my case... as they say, its not what u know but who u know lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

that's what i thought with my family ties... a lawyer friend is only worth a penny in the field he specialises in. if your colleages best mate is a lawyer, then unless he's a cannabis lawyer so to speak, find anotherone regardless if it's gonna come a bit pricier than mates rates or whatnot


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that's what i thought with my family ties... a lawyer friend is only worth a penny in the field he specialises in. if your colleages best mate is a lawyer, then unless he's a cannabis lawyer so to speak, find anotherone regardless if it's gonna come a bit pricier than mates rates or whatnot


 
True... but this is all hyperthetical speak... i aint gonna get cought lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

finally, no longer a stranger, although learning to roll... i been rolling for near 19 years, i think i may have mastered it, my g/f on the other hand, now she is one that needs to learn.


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that's what i thought with my family ties... a lawyer friend is only worth a penny in the field he specialises in. if your colleages best mate is a lawyer, then unless he's a cannabis lawyer so to speak, find anotherone regardless if it's gonna come a bit pricier than mates rates or whatnot


 
Got it in one TipTop! But its not all about cash, the guys at DEA are dedicated to overturning the drugs laws and this challenge has taken years to evolve and perfect, its 'our' best chance yet I'd say. Its a brilliant concept started by Casey Hardison (you know the american guy who got 20 years over here for LSD production?) and has been developed and fine tuned by the DEA since. 

Some barristers want to see this law challenged as much as we do! Put it this way, I'm sure you've all heard of Jim 'Pinky' Star? .... the disabled guy who demonstrated in London couple of years back? ..... well he's now also using the DEA defence (cultivation charge) and the barrister travelled down from London to Dorchester and back to help present the case, it cost Jim nothing! 

There are a large number of cannabis trials all over the Uk that have now been adjurned pending the outcome of this landmark hearing scheduled for mid April and some of these cases have been going on since 2007/8. In many cases these guys refused cautions to be able to fight in court using this defence. Big respect from me at least for every one of them 

Jester, reason I mentioned it was that your solicitor could request an adjournment until this case is heard. 

Fuck them, the Government is breaching its own law, the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971, this is he DEA case, its a very complex legal argument but it just makes so much sense once you get a handle on it.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Some barristers want to see this law challenged as much as we do! Put it this way, I'm sure you've all heard of Jim 'Pinky' Star? .... the disabled guy who demonstrated in London couple of years back? ..... well he's now also using the DEA defence (cultivation charge) and the barrister travelled down from London to Dorchester and back to help present the case, it cost Jim nothing!


Nice..
Both People make a good case, and on searching make a good read.

http://www.protestlondon.co.uk/ << link to 'Pinkys' Site, and quite a few on Casey with a quick google search.

Good reading


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Nice..
> Both People make a good case, and on searching make a good read.
> 
> http://www.protestlondon.co.uk/ << link to 'Pinkys' Site, and quite a few on Casey with a quick google search.
> ...


Pinky's upset a few people asking for donations etc and by being a little self focused, but hes one of the few who have smoked a spliff on the steps of Downing Street......I love that shot 

Re Casey, well we all know that LSD is one of the safest substances and has not been responsible for a single death...not ever. The DEA compares this to alcohol and tobacco, both not even scheduled under the MoD Act 1971.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Pinky's upset a few people asking for donations etc and by being a little self focused, but hes one of the few who have smoked a spliff on the steps of Downing Street......I love that shot
> 
> Re Casey, well we all know that LSD is one of the safest substances and has not been responsible for a single death...not ever. The DEA compares this to alcohol and tobacco, both not even scheduled under the MoD Act 1971.


 
lol, Cant beat smokin a joint on the steps of 10 downing street, stood on those steps as a kid on a school trip, never thought about sparkin a joint up though lol.

And i hate it with a passion when they compare what the gov class as 'Drugs' to alcoholl n tobacco, now we all know they are all 'Drugs' but my 2 of choice are cannabis and XTC, now when have u ever been in A&E on a friday/Saturday night and it full to burst with people pillin there tits of... never... for me, alcoholl n tobacco are up there with the dangerous drugs, but as the gov gets taxes from them, they are happy to let them be.

*Stat* More people die from vending machine accidents a year then from XTC.


----------



## green finger 1 (Feb 3, 2010)

10 pound a gram robbin [email protected]@ards rool on the summer fingers crossed for sunshine big budda chese allways dose well outside


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> good find! at that price i think i'll pick one up. i've got everything plugged itno a power stick froom 1 wall plug  (400w hps and fans)


 
Just ordered that Powerstar 3kw Contactor (3 way) from progrow, bloke on the phone was pretty good, considering the lateness of the call for next day, he said if i pay direct to his bank account he would get it shipped for me, so fingers crossed it comes tomorrow... £6.00 shipping but not to ireland or scottish highlands, they do ship but a bit more expensive, can now grow in safety.


----------



## green finger 1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Its 10 pound a gram in my ends. Rool on the summer big budda cheese is the 1 for outside


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate... found a
> Powerstar 3kw Contactor (3 way) for £30.
> 
> +rep
> ...


Ye man good find, mine is a 2kw 2 way, dont forget you will still need to use a timer with this.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 3, 2010)

RUI christmas do, what ya think?

If we are all on the UK growers thread and not in prison or dead by christmas we should sort a night out.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> Ye man good find, mine is a 2kw 2 way, dont forget you will still need to use a timer with this.


Yeah i got a segment timer allready. 

just installed my intake fan, seeds are currently germin so next few days i should be planting w00t, hole is cute for extraction, will get extraction fan and carb0n filter once my plants start to grow, bit skint atm lol.

1 question i have is the soil im using is Canna Professional Soil Mix, has anybody used this for seeds, anything specific i should know about it

Thanks


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> RUI christmas do, what ya think?
> 
> If we are all on the UK growers thread and not in prison or dead by christmas we should sort a night out.


so long as its in manchester then im up for it lol, bollocks traveling all the way to scotland...

n talkin bout christmas, its fuckin snowin again, wtf is it with the weather of late.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah i got a segment timer allready.
> 
> just installed my intake fan, seeds are currently germin so next few days i should be planting w00t, hole is cute for extraction, will get extraction fan and carb0n filter once my plants start to grow, bit skint atm lol.
> 
> ...


What i did was become a member of the canna online page.

Whats up with ya, edingborough is a right night out, from what i remember. Fucking nightmare getting a taxi after.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> What i did was become a member of the canna online page.
> 
> Whats up with ya, edingborough is a right night out, from what i remember. Fucking nightmare getting a taxi after.


Good idea...

N nothin against scotland, i love the accent n the girls are cute, but like u say taxi to manchester, might be stretchin my funds just a tad lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 3, 2010)

im fuckinmangeled


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im fuckinmangeled


LMAO when arent u mate.

[Jealous]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

i'm off to sainsburies to stock up! nothing but shitty 4% tripple distilled stella in the fridge


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm off to sainsburies to stock up! nothing but shitty 4% tripple distilled stella in the fridge


Bottle of smirnoff, absinthe and morgans spiced for me plz mate o n best have summat to eat...
...
...
Get us a Snicker.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 3, 2010)

Anybody ever grow popies for the opium, might give it a crack this year. Can get like 100 seeds for 3 or 4 quid. Never tooted opium.

http://www.capitalgardens.co.uk/v3/papaver-somniferum-blackcurrant-fizz-poppy-seeds-p-18968.html


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Bottle of smirnoff, absinthe and morgans spiced for me plz mate o n best have summat to eat...
> ...
> ...
> Get us a Snicker.


shoulda twittered it to me 

got myself everythig from corn on the cob to grape juice to granola to microwave burgers to rainbow popcorn to salami to cola to cocktail sausages to milk bottles to stellllllllaaaa

i am stockcked for tomorrow!  then when i run out i get to go buy a couple of towered up zingeeerrrrr burgers


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> shoulda twittered it to me


Twitter, wtf, dont have a twitter account, who would want to follow my daily actions, work, joint, fuck, get whinged at, fuck some more, smoke some more n sleep, fun for me but no 1 else lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quick Growing Q.

at the min i have 2 x 125cfl veg n 1 x 125 cfl flower, i intend on buying a 400w hps for flowering.

Question is... for veging could i add my flowering bulb to the 2 veg ones, and could i add the veg to the flowering when that time arrives, would these options add anything to my grow or would it just eat up my electric ?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Twitter, wtf, dont have a twitter account, who would want to follow my daily actions, work, joint, fuck, get whinged at, fuck some more, smoke some more n sleep, fun for me but no 1 else lol



haha, internet sarcasm fail  i can't undersstand how twitter is considered a "thing". it's a fucking stupid website. that's what we have text messsages for, and if it's for the world to read, it's obvisouly not important enouigh to warrant me reading it 

i use my 400w hps for veg and flower and it works just magically  not sure about using the veg lights (cfl's i assume) for flowering though, wrong spectrum, i'd ust opt for the 400w


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, internet sarcasm fail  i can't undersstand how twitter is considered a "thing". it's a fucking stupid website. that's what we have text messsages for, and if it's for the world to read, it's obvisouly not important enouigh to warrant me reading it
> 
> i use my 400w hps for veg and flower and it works just magically  not sure about using the veg lights (cfl's i assume) for flowering though, wrong spectrum, i'd ust opt for the 400w


 
Yeah sarcasm on the net never works lol, n like you say twitter is stupid, but people love it, they are a strange breed.

That was my thinking for the cfl veg, wrong spectrum for flowering, what got me thinking was the dual spectrum hps bulbs, but for flowering i'll use the 400hps and 125cfl flower.

would a 125 cfl flower help in the veg stage ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

The imaginarium of dr pernasus is calling my name, well more Lily Cole, gotta love a red head... laters people

Peace


----------



## Johnou833 (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Quick Growing Q.
> 
> at the min i have 2 x 125cfl veg n 1 x 125 cfl flower, i intend on buying a 400w hps for flowering.
> 
> Question is... for veging could i add my flowering bulb to the 2 veg ones, and could i add the veg to the flowering when that time arrives, would these options add anything to my grow or would it just eat up my electric ?


I would add 1 x 125w BLUE CFL to flowering along with the 400w HPS, A little blue spectrum stop stretching. I would'nt add red spectrum lights to veg room thou, Unless its a dual spectrum HPS liek the Grolux I use.


----------



## rob979 (Feb 3, 2010)

oi oi though id come say hi 

Dunno if any of you have seen my posts on my lemon haze plant...if not i uploaded a couple of videos to youtube lol
Ones of my plant in flower on 21st jan the other if today...3rd feb. 

Been using biobizz bloom the past 2 weeks and you can really see the difference it makes. Bought it off ebay for £4.60 

Shes been in flower for about 4 1/2 weeks now...got another 4 weeks at least to go i recon 
But i have got another one on the go now next to her....this one showed HER sex a couple of days ago so i took a couple of clones.

My big budding plant was my first attempt and i think i did ok apart from over trimming her when she was vegging  Probably lost quiet a bit of bud because of that

Anyways....take a butchers if ya want 

http://www.youtube.com/user/lovinit19791 or just type lovinit19791 into the search bar if it only shows 1 vid 

Cheers ladies and gentlemen


----------



## rob979 (Feb 3, 2010)

rob19791 said:


> oi oi though id come say hi
> 
> Dunno if any of you have seen my posts on my lemon haze plant...if not i uploaded a couple of videos to youtube lol
> Ones of my plant in flower on 21st jan the other if today...3rd feb.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOs2ykmyprs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-OptModgPM&feature=channel


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Johnou833 said:


> ............ I would add red spectrum lights to veg room thou, Unless its a dual spectrum HPS liek the Grolux I use.


Would or did u mean wouldn't ?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

i'll look into that. i've got a pair of GHS lemon haze seeds somewhere in my magic cupboard (it's magic because it doesn't have a bottom?)


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Would or did u mean wouldn't ?


veg don't want red spectrum. but if it's an HPS bulb it's not an issue, only the heat is


----------



## rob979 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'll look into that. i've got a pair of GHS lemon haze seeds somewhere in my magic cupboard (it's magic because it doesn't have a bottom?)


Lol 

Im gonna take vids every week and upload them....recon ive got about another 4 weeks to go with that one but should deffo be worth the wait


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'll look into that. i've got a pair of GHS lemon haze seeds somewhere in my magic cupboard (it's magic because it doesn't have a bottom?)


so in that respect your cupboard has no legs, haha. o dear lol


and thanks for the advice TTT and Johnou... think i'll stick to the 2 blue cfl's for vegin, then for flowering 1 x 400w hps, 1 x 125cfl red n 1 x 125 cfl blue.

Cant hurt n might help my yield.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

haha, no, it's just a failed "modification", all the doors are one big hinged door and the floor is my bedroom carpet. doesn't make sense for keeping biobizz sticky icky staining butes and such in, but haha 

i've gotten much older, but hahahahah, kevin and perrry is just funnnnnier than ever


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

and nah mate, het that 400w in with the veg. i've a couple of cheese clones under a 300w veg CFL and the#re still just a few nodes and about 10" tall. in the same time under my 400w my other cheese went crazy, ones of them outgrew the cupboard within a few weels, it's all VERY crouwded in there, MADLY so  one of my strawberry haze is justs searching for light and stretching stretching stretching, gonna buy a 600w for in there me thinks


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> and nah mate, het that 400w in with the veg. i've a couple of cheese clones under a 300w veg CFL and the#re still just a few nodes and about 10" tall. in the same time under my 400w my other cheese went crazy, ones of them outgrew the cupboard within a few weels, it's all VERY crouwded in there, MADLY so  one of my strawberry haze is justs searching for light and stretching stretching stretching, gonna buy a 600w for in there me thinks


Havin a few cashflow issues atm, the CFL's i allready have n everythin else for the grow baring carb0n filter, so plan was get them goin under CFL's and when the smell starts get the carb0n filter and 400HPS...

And Kevin n Perry is fuckin brilliant.... "You are not my friend and you are not my fellow DJ... Goodbye"


----------



## Johnou833 (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Would or did u mean wouldn't ?


Sorry I mean I wouldn't add the Red spectrum bulb to plants in veg, It's good to have a little blue spectrum when flowering thou.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Havin a few cashflow issues atm, the CFL's i allready have n everythin else for the grow baring carb0n filter, so plan was get them goin under CFL's and when the smell starts get the carb0n filter and 400HPS...
> 
> And Kevin n Perry is fuckin brilliant.... "You are not my friend and you are not my fellow DJ... Goodbye"


haha literally just this second watched that line  it's classic, just fucking loive it, as i did about um, 7 years ago? good times.

know what youmean about the cashflow problem. went into the sho looking for canna boost, saw the price tag and made a rather abrupt U turn to work to earn some more money


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha literally just this second watched that line  it's classic, just fucking loive it, as i did about um, 7 years ago? good times.
> 
> know what youmean about the cashflow problem. went into the sho looking for canna boost, saw the price tag and made a rather abrupt U turn to work to earn some more money


 
More like 10 yrs ago mate, shit that makes me feel old, takes me back to my days of DJ'in house parties, Happy Days...

N the price of everythin is scary ATM, ive stopped lookin now till i get more cash, then its gonna be basic carb0n filter and 400w HPS for £70, then thats spendin over till the cash from the grow comes in


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning,

Growers tip for the day ............ Google Earth is very useful for identifying your outdoor sites for the annual Monkey grow (can't spell Guerilla this time of morning!!  Nothing but fields of sheep, wheat and corn down here come summer but its still hard to find a spot, although we have our eyes on a few. Gentle rolling hillside, stream, at the bottom= ideal. 

Anyone else planning an outdoor grow this year?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

once again it would appear that i have a hangover. me not feel well at all.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

"takes me back to my days of DJ'in house parties, Happy Days..." - SM4RT3


what u used 2 mix? dnb n old skool myself  house partys are great. greets 2 all uk growers


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> "takes me back to my days of DJ'in house parties, Happy Days..." - SM4RT3
> 
> 
> what u used 2 mix? dnb n old skool myself  house partys are great. greets 2 all uk growers


Good morning people, and what a lovely thursday it is...

Hey Las fingerez... i mix anything really, started of with Happy Hardcore for my sins, then Trance, DnB, Techno, Minimal and Gabber, and house parties rock, specially when your the DJ lol... 
Im old skool vinyl DJ, but seriously thinkin bout upgrading to CDJ's (CDJ400 &MDJ400 £1500 for the lot with flight cases), swore i would never go the CDJ route, but figured i pirate so much music it would work out cheaper lol.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> good find! at that price i think i'll pick one up. i've got everything plugged itno a power stick froom 1 wall plug  (400w hps and fans)


 
My order came this morning, just at the same time i was locked in the kitchen (new door being fitted in the living room) lucky i put on the order to leave in the back if i wasnt in) would def recomend Progrow, ordered the 3 way one, opend the box and its a 4 way, still for the bargain price of £30 plus vat, if ur still thinkin bout gettin one, get in while they givin 3 for 4 lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

cant edit, dont know how to lol, but meant £30 inc vat


----------



## asap (Feb 4, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Good morning people, and what a lovely thursday it is...
> 
> Hey Las fingerez... i mix anything really, started of with Happy Hardcore for my sins, then Trance, DnB, Techno, Minimal and Gabber, and house parties rock, specially when your the DJ lol...
> Im old skool vinyl DJ, but seriously thinkin bout upgrading to CDJ's (CDJ400 &MDJ400 £1500 for the lot with flight cases), swore i would never go the CDJ route, but figured i pirate so much music it would work out cheaper lol.


Just go the serato route, get the binary vinyls and a laptop and u can still mix like a proper DJ! lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

can of coke, fry up and a wank...greatest hangover cure of all time.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

There's nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you, in a room full of other patients.
I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this old guy handled it.

A 75-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.
The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'

There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.

The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '

'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.

The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people.
You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'

The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers if the answer could embarrass anyone.
The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.

The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'

'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.

The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.
'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'

'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.


----------



## asap (Feb 4, 2010)

Im out tonight on a rare occasion when i get to drink! I will remember that dura haha


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

can of coke is first call of the day, made sure to get mine in the fridge last night, nowt worse than warm coke 

no fryup for me, steak n veg pie


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

of recent being sober has become somewhat of a rarity for me, i'm seriously gonna have to give it up 4 a couple of days....


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Good hangover cure, but i find drinkin water inbetween drinks towards the end of the night and then when i get home stops the hangover in the morn, but if ur not into drinkin bottles of water in the club then go the wank n fry up route lol

The Dr's bit actually made me laugh out loud.... classic.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

asap said:


> Just go the serato route, get the binary vinyls and a laptop and u can still mix like a proper DJ! lol


Yeah i was thinkin bout that, but i still find CDJ's cheating, so goin the whole laptop DJ, thats just seriously scary for me, i dont think i will go that far...

N someone please kill fuckin Jedward, cant find my remote and they are singin on my tv Rarghhhhhhhh


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahaha, i've yet to understand how they've not died of shame. i was really pegging this as the instance in scientific history when we'd really get some precedent and proof for this myth 

i drink solid right up unitil about bedtime, then i drink half a pint of water, then drink around 4 pints of water during the night, wake a few hours later in need of a mega piss, hangover normally only lasts an hour or unitl i get food 

and i'm with dura, i need a rest, i drink from the moment i finnish work till i get unconcious


----------



## Leftorium (Feb 4, 2010)

You know what Serato is? Perhaps you do but your post is'nt clear. Use it with special time coded vinyls to control/play/scratch all your mp3s using your turntable, no cd's or cd djs involved just a laptop/pc. Anyway good luck with the upgrade, I hope you find something that works for you.




SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah i was thinkin bout that, but i still find CDJ's cheating, so goin the whole laptop DJ, thats just seriously scary for me, i dont think i will go that far...
> 
> N someone please kill fuckin Jedward, cant find my remote and they are singin on my tv Rarghhhhhhhh


----------



## maturesmoker (Feb 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> can of coke, fry up and a wank...greatest hangover cure of all time.


 
 How about a nice cup of tea, a slice of toast with honey and a brisk walk Dura?

Fuck it, I'm too old for this thread! 

**********************************

Watch out for these hardened criminals, dont approach them, call the police immediately...... they are drug users . Britain 2010..... makes me sick!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not a big drinker of late, well not so much a big drinker more not drinkin that often, but when i do i can easly do a full ltr bottle of smirnoff to myself and still feel ok, ive gotta be pissed, but head doesnt feel it and no sluring of the words, so im happy lol

Right someone kick my ass into gear, i got assignments to be in for next week n i not even looked at them, got the day of work and yesterday aswell, figured i would do some, but as yet havent... Seriously... Lacking... In... Mo... ti... Vaaaa... Shun...


----------



## asap (Feb 4, 2010)

Leftorium said:


> You know what Serato is? Perhaps you do but your post is'nt clear. Use it with special time coded vinyls to control/play/scratch all your mp3s using your turntable, no cd's or cd djs involved just a laptop/pc. Anyway good luck with the upgrade, I hope you find something that works for you.


Yep that's spot on, look into it, you can still play on old school vinyl with everything you have on your computer that has been downloaded (honestly and legally kiss-asslol)


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah tip top i drink around 3 or 4 pints of water thru the nite, i even do it when i havent been drinking. and yeah sm4rt3 those fuckin retard irish fuckin scrotes should be gunned down in the fuckin street, I ABSOLUTELY FUCKING HATE, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY SOUL ANYTHING THAT FUCKING SMUG COCK SUCKING SIMON FUCKIN AFTERBIRTH FACE COWELL HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH....i fuckin swear i'd stab that fucker in the face after the way he's corrupted british music and we're left with this succesion of cover artists and freak show acts.id support al queda if they blew that fucker up.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Leftorium said:


> You know what Serato is? Perhaps you do but your post is'nt clear. Use it with special time coded vinyls to control/play/scratch all your mp3s using your turntable, no cd's or cd djs involved just a laptop/pc. Anyway good luck with the upgrade, I hope you find something that works for you.


Yeah ive looked into it all, you can do some awesome things with it like traktor, but i still cant get out of my vinyl being the track im playing, then spinnin it in my fingers when i change from one track to the other, plus with actual vinyl you can see the change in music, vocals, lil riffs n so on, its more user friendly id say... each to there own though i suppose, like u say, if it works for u go for it.

Vinyl Junkie... 16 year habbit is hard to give up lol


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 4, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Right someone kick my ass into gear, i got assignments to be in for next week n i not even looked at them, got the day of work and yesterday aswell, figured i would do some, but as yet havent... Seriously... Lacking... In... Mo... ti... Vaaaa... Shun...


Have a smoke to chill the mind and make a start on an assignment.

I've got an interview at 1:30 today and I'm sitting around tryin to occupy my mind, lucky you guys are chatty this mornin.

Gotta get the bus too and I hate buses, specially when I've not gone there before.

Worst thing is I forced myself not to have my morning smoke


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah tip top i drink around 3 or 4 pints of water thru the nite, i even do it when i havent been drinking. and yeah sm4rt3 those fuckin retard irish fuckin scrotes should be gunned down in the fuckin street, I ABSOLUTELY FUCKING HATE, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY SOUL ANYTHING THAT FUCKING SMUG COCK SUCKING SIMON FUCKIN AFTERBIRTH FACE COWELL HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH....i fuckin swear i'd stab that fucker in the face after the way he's corrupted british music and we're left with this succesion of cover artists and freak show acts.id support al queda if they blew that fucker up.


Simon Cowel isnt on your christmas list then lol... n i hear ya mate, he just all about the money and fuck the quality of music that he flooding the charts with, havin said that im not a normal music fan, and i dont think he will venure into my scene lol, but he still fucks me of aswell, smug cunt.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> Have a smoke to chill the mind and make a start on an assignment.
> 
> I've got an interview at 1:30 today and I'm sitting around tryin to occupy my mind, lucky you guys are chatty this mornin.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah nothing worse than gettin the bus when u not sure where ur goin, and its not lucky for me your all chatty, gotta go to uniiiiii lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> How about a nice cup of tea, a slice of toast with honey and a brisk walk Dura?
> 
> Fuck it, I'm too old for this thread!
> 
> ...


 
Im with you on that 1 mate, cant beat a nice good cup of tea with buttered toast, the drink of kings lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

holy fuck shit that's the first time i've encountered googles twitter search thing in action. so my google search results page is now essentially just twitter but random shit i couldn't give a shit about or wanted to see, wait, so twitter.

i havn't heard any mainstream music that has caught my attention in a VERY long while. there are the odd songs, like jay-z's empire state and such, bot only songs, and never albums, just got washing up powder inb mouth ARRRRGH and even heavy metal has taken a turn for the worse, there's still great stuff coming out, but so many previously great bands have sold their souls to computer mixes synth and lots of bollocks blahhhhh. i've never been a music fan, in taht i don't eagerly listen to songs on the radio, only bought mayb e 3 cd's in my life, but i know good songs from bad songs


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> holy fuck shit that's the first time i've encountered googles twitter search thing in action. so my google search results page is now essentially just twitter but random shit i couldn't give a shit about or wanted to see, wait, so twitter.
> 
> i havn't heard any mainstream music that has caught my attention in a VERY long while. there are the odd songs, like jay-z's empire state and such, bot only songs, and never albums, just got washing up powder inb mouth ARRRRGH and even heavy metal has taken a turn for the worse, there's still great stuff coming out, but so many previously great bands have sold their souls to computer mixes synth and lots of bollocks blahhhhh. i've never been a music fan, in taht i don't eagerly listen to songs on the radio, only bought mayb e 3 cd's in my life, but i know good songs from bad songs


Jay Z's blueprint album is pretty good its on the ipod atm, and Rihanna's rated R is all ive been listening to for about the last week, fuckin lover her, she is gorgeous and has some awesome tracks... but shhh dont tell anyone, i will be laughed out the gabber fraternity lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, couple of good songs on the blueprint 2, epsecially blueprint2 for it's backing track  loved umbereelllla i must admit, had a good introduction to it and liked it since 

i'm up for anything really, and a LOT of it would probably have me dragged out abck and flogged with a firehose


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Katy Perry is on atm, not over stuck on what she sings.... but i bet she is dirty in bed lol, and on that note i got a thing for Pixie lott aswell, she has fantastic thighs and an awesome ass, o and tulisa from n-dubz and rihanna of course lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, music is just that for me, music, i don't have tv and don't ever watch vids on youtube. i have absolutely no idea who anyone is or anything  like who the hell is florence and what is her machine? can it satisfy my appetite? i know what the music sounds like though


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, music is just that for me, music, i don't have tv and don't ever watch vids on youtube. i have absolutely no idea who anyone is or anything  like who the hell is florence and what is her machine? can it satisfy my appetite? i know what the music sounds like though


 
You dont have a tv, your like my mate, he hasnt had one since the change over to digital, tv is always on, most the time on mute and i have music playin, but couldnt cope without a tv, its a little friend thats always there in the corner lol

And im not sure about Florence, she a redhead but cant make my mind up about her, and fuck knows what her machine is lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

i don't see the appeal of tv, there is nothing on but complete shite. even with sky plus etc there's still fuck all worth paying any attention to.

i've a pair of 42" and a 32" lcd in the homestead but i just cannot be bothered to plug the areal in. if i'm not using my computer then i'm generally on my back so no need for tv anyways 

and the changover has already happened???? news to me


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i don't see the appeal of tv, there is nothing on but complete shite. even with sky plus etc there's still fuck all worth paying any attention to.
> 
> i've a pair of 42" and a 32" lcd in the homestead but i just cannot be bothered to plug the areal in. if i'm not using my computer then i'm generally on my back so no need for tv anyways
> 
> and the changover has already happened???? news to me


 
Those are some decent size tv's, surely they must be taking up some room, if u want i could take one of your hands, mainly the 42" lcd lol... N i know what u mean, fuck all on any chanel, but theres about 4 or 5 progs that i like, so gotta have a TV and my xbox would be useless without one lol

And yeah mate, it happend in november lol... catch up


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Right im off to perv at the young hunnies at uni, i mean err do some coursework lol

Enjoy the rest of your day people, thanks for the entertainment this morn.

Evilsheep if ur still about, good luck with your interview.

Peace


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

ya, goodluck evilsheep, i've got to go drop my cv off down somewhere later on today.

there's only the odd show that i really enjoy so i download that to watch at my leisure, things like Scrubs, AD, Family Guy, Entourage, Eureka and a few others. none of the tv's are really used at all. the 32" is up in the attic, 1 42" is against my wall that get's used late at night before i get to bed, and the other 42" is in the other bedroom with the 360 and is used maybe once a month if that  once i've got my perpetual going and i'm not spending read as wasting, bonkers on DWC failings and such, then i need to put aside a bit of money for a new 42" for the lounge. gotta get saving for car insurance first though  still ent paid off any of this current years


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

my tv is on all day but i cant say i really notice whats on half the time, i quite often just leave it on 'dave' and watch top gear alll day long and qi at nite. im a big movie fan more than anything else......fuck my gut is giving me jip.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> once again it would appear that i have a hangover. me not feel well at all.



Is it really that good to make this suffering worth it??


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, it's always worth it at the time  maybe not some of the shit dura is putting through his body, but the alcohol is


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

i have fallen to the cd decks got cdj800's and the djm600. do like my plastic though cant beat the sound. that binary stuff u's was talking about is supposed 2 be good 2, cant remember the name though lol.

anyone else know anything about airpots? thinking of ordering some but there a bit of cash, wondered if it was worth it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

did you see the side by side in my journal fingerez?










4 weeks fro chop same nutes same coco slightly different pheno but plant structure still the same, im going to do proper thread showing at different stages and the difference in rootball in 3 weeks when i chop


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

yep! thats whats drawn me in! amazing results, gonna order some but cant decide on the 7.5 or 10 lol.

as i said i've been reading this post as a silent observer for a while so read back to where i left off! good reading


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

long time lurker first time poster eh haaha man 10L will give you TREES


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

what about the 12.5 then lol only 2quid more...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

i really wouldn't bother with anything that big unless your going to veg it for a good while the plant will only grow so much root in flowering you'll probably find like i did in normal buckets that giving them loads of extra coco to play in, they just weren't using it.

now if your planning on vegging them 8 weeks or something then flippin em 12/12 you really will have monsters on your hands i reckon you'd only fit a couple in a metre square tent fella 4 tops. actually id quite like to see that


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys any1 had any experience with rapid rooters i put 5 g13 haze in them yesterday already had their tails out and put 3 chronic in these little round things not sure of the name just put boiling water on them and they swell up i used these for my last 5 and everything went fine i was just wondering i'm waiting on my other 3 chronic to crack whether or not to put them in the rapid rooters or just stick to the round things? i've never used the rapid rooters before and it's to early to tell if the g13's are getting on ok they've been in about 20hours so far and no sign of movement, wot u guys reckon?


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 4, 2010)

Check out these cfls! http://www.nlites.co.uk/cfl.htm ... Might have to get me a set of 300watt purples and reds for my wardrobe... tis awefully dark in there 

Can't find a UK distributor, but there's a few on ebay.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

are they really any different to these http://www.basementlighting.com/envirolites_and_ecolites.htm other than brand?

what a waste of my weekend, i've sucsessfully spent both days sat on my bed.


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> are they really any different to these http://www.basementlighting.com/envirolites_and_ecolites.htm other than brand?
> 
> what a waste of my weekend, i've sucsessfully spent both days sat on my bed.


Ugh, why didn't these come up in google when i was searching for high output cfls? Lame. 

*coughs*... uhh..dude... you know it's Thursday.. right? I wish my weekends lasted that long...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

lol, i know, i get the pleassure of working the whole weekend every weekend, fun fun fun!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2010)

i bet ya ive got the hardest bloody weekend outta everyone! its not bloody easy drinkin, sniffin, poppin pills and trying to get the knickers off the barmaids for 3 full days when ur in ur late 30s.


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 4, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Right im off to perv at the young hunnies at uni, i mean err do some coursework lol
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day people, thanks for the entertainment this morn.
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> ya, goodluck evilsheep, i've got to go drop my cv off down somewhere later on today.
> 
> there's only the odd show that i really enjoy so i download that to watch at my leisure, things like Scrubs, AD, Family Guy, Entourage, Eureka and a few others. none of the tv's are really used at all. the 32" is up in the attic, 1 42" is against my wall that get's used late at night before i get to bed, and the other 42" is in the other bedroom with the 360 and is used maybe once a month if that  once i've got my perpetual going and i'm not spending read as wasting, bonkers on DWC failings and such, then i need to put aside a bit of money for a new 42" for the lounge. gotta get saving for car insurance first though  still ent paid off any of this current years


Thanks guys  goodluck to you too TTT. I think it went well but I won't find out til next week. They did send a very positive email to the recruitment agent after, so I'm hopeful



las fingerez said:


> as i said i've been reading this post as a silent observer for a while so read back to where i left off! good reading





Don Gin and Ton said:


> long time lurker first time poster eh haaha man 10L will give you TREES


long time lurker is probably a good description for me too but this thread usually makes me smile 



dura72 said:


> my tv is on all day but i cant say i really notice whats on half the time, i quite often just leave it on 'dave' and watch top gear alll day long and qi at nite. im a big movie fan more than anything else......fuck my gut is giving me jip.


I never watch anthing except Scuzz on Freesat these days, decided I was too broke to pay £21 a month to Rupert Murdoch just to watch Kerrang. There's someone else to add to the list with Simon Cowell! Thieving toerags.

I don't even watch things like QI on broadcast TV, I think it's much easier to download the shows, I can still watch them on the big TV and they're often available within minutes of the show ending. The age of normal broadcasting is coming to an end...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

totally agreeeeee. my 42" tv in the bedroom is the second moniter for the pc, so i just download the likes of QI etc and watch large whenever.

it's similar to my view on cinema's, sure the picture and sound are fantastic, but if i want to stand up, roll up a smoke, crack open a drink and take a shit, well it would take quite a sum of money to have em pause the thing for you  i'll start something and often take a 45 minute break cus why not, let's cook etc.

good to hear the interview went well, i couldn't be arsed to drop a CV off, stayed in bed, still am  the position isn't openeing up for mnths and months so it's all good.

and yes! i'm not paying £160 a year, or whatever it is, to watch a small handful of shows that i'll most likely miss anyway and have to re-watch..

i gotta get me to the shop and buy some beer, speaking of the topic, i've just unrared my dvd of avatar  it's not 3d but who gives a fook, if it's anything a decent movie that won't make a difference, i watch 35 year old VHS conversions happily if the plots agood un


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> totally agreeeeee. my 42" tv in the bedroom is the second moniter for the pc, so i just download the likes of QI etc and watch large whenever.
> 
> it's similar to my view on cinema's, sure the picture and sound are fantastic, but if i want to stand up, roll up a smoke, crack open a drink and take a shit, well it would take quite a sum of money to have em pause the thing for you  i'll start something and often take a 45 minute break cus why not, let's cook etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, it's much appreciated, first interview in 7 years too!! Wanted to change jobs for years but it took redundancy to force me into action, silly stoner 

I used my old chipped xbox as a media player for years, recently upgraded to a Popcorn Hour MediaTank which is pretty tasty but I still haven't bothered to upgrade to an HDTV to take full advantage of it.


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 4, 2010)

I've just sparked up a nice joint of some lovely home grown Skunk #1 mmmmmm yummy, maybe I should have one before the next interview afterall


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

nah, post it hereeee, left my dealer a text but nowt yetttt, he wanted £100 for a half last time so not holding out on a well priced O


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

mehhhh, £200 for an ounce. it's only money, but does it leave me with enough in the bank  either way i'd have harvested a plant before i run out of the oucne  maybe just a half


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mehhhh, £200 for an ounce. it's only money, but does it leave me with enough in the bank  either way i'd have harvested a plant before i run out of the oucne  maybe just a half


ha i know exactly what you mean, thought there was going to be nothing left of mine!! luckily he good ship dealer came in eventually, just hope his ship returns whilst i'm curing!! anyways back to annoying the neighbours


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i really wouldn't bother with anything that big unless your going to veg it for a good while the plant will only grow so much root in flowering you'll probably find like i did in normal buckets that giving them loads of extra coco to play in, they just weren't using it.
> 
> now if your planning on vegging them 8 weeks or something then flippin em 12/12 you really will have monsters on your hands i reckon you'd only fit a couple in a metre square tent fella 4 tops. actually id quite like to see that


ok, have ordered the 7.5 the 10l only come in 10 packs £45 i got 5x 7.5l for £26 free pnp. thinkin about a single 10l from another company but the pnp is more expensive than the pot 

have learned the lesson with the roots and veging, got some 15 pots a week after 12/12 but re potted em anyway. when emptying the pots i noticed that there wasnt hardley any root growth. i've just repotted them but it shoudnt matter 2 much should it? by the time the pots turn up, there only a few inches big repotted from small garden pots? cheers again rep 2 u bro


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, what'cha listening to/watchin or do you just stomp around to annoy yours?  my lcd wobbles from the people doing "stuff" downstairs. they're either jump fro room to room, or well i don't know, they bumppppy


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

MEhhhhhhhhhh... Uni was shit, got there at 2 and my account has been suspended as i owe them £150, so couldnt use the computers, fuck em...

on the upside though, the cutest asian girl was walkin infront of me wearing "jeggins", thight on her legs and ass, and boy what a fuckin ass, was talkin to my mate on the phone and was describing her ass to him, think she heard me as she turned round n smiled, nearly melted lol, only at the same campus as me, result, goin in early when i can just to chat to her... hunny hunny hunny.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

jeggins? 

good luck with that one mate  did she smile as she turned or after she turned. if the former she might be floooosie


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> jeggins?
> 
> good luck with that one mate  did she smile as she turned or after she turned. if the former she might be floooosie


 
Jeggins are a cross between leggins and jeans, not a good look for most but her ass made them work.

She turned looked at me smiled then turned back, think i stand a chance, g/f wont be impressed like, so shhhh lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i have fallen to the cd decks got cdj800's and the djm600. do like my plastic though cant beat the sound. that binary stuff u's was talking about is supposed 2 be good 2, cant remember the name though lol.
> 
> anyone else know anything about airpots? thinking of ordering some but there a bit of cash, wondered if it was worth it?


I was lookin at the CDJ800's but on refelction i think the 400's would be ok, and cheaper, think they look better aswell, still got my old gemini's for vinyl and my behringer mixer, so a 3 chan mixer and the 400's would be a perfect setup for me.

Theres a few software packages out there that use the binary CD or Vinyl, pioneer do a good one the Pioneer DJ-S, from what i have seen the binary cd/vinyl have no skip so small movement on cd/vinyl keeps intime with the track, but yeah still prefer my vinyl, does have "that sound"

I wnat this guys setup http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6bapWp-4k0


And i read the second bit as airports... was confused as to why u wanted info on airports and why u was buying some lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

i wish bro and for 26 quid for 5 lol. if u wanna scratch then 800s if u wanna mix 400s my mate has the 400s and the pitch is more sensitive mine go 0.05, 0.10, 0.15 etc his go 0.02, 0.04, 0.06 etc if that makes sense?  400's have mem stick slot 2 wich is handy my 800's play mp3's so do 400s. i was completely anti cd said it was cheating but they are cool really i've mixed tunes u could never get


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah i was always anti cd aswell, but with "legal" downloads n all, makes it cheaper to get new tunes, and when/if i get a new pc be easier to play my own, reason 4 wont run on this bag of shit...

I get what u mean with the pitch n all, but thought the 400's where scratch friendly aswell... spent all fuckin night one night flickin from site to site weighin up the options, now u blown it out the water lol, think when the time comes its a case of get the shop, take some cd's and spend the day playin on various ones, always best to try b4 u buy.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

Skins is on, the lesbian redhead is super cute, id convert her for sure lol, mad her being a twin and i dont like her sister that much, but she is hot... bizzare


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, sounds like slutware, keep your mouth shut, you're gf's open and see what this hottie is like, noone likes to break up with a gf only to be raped by a slut for a night  but play your cards and it's just a bit of fun, all innocent like  not that i condone any of that shit  i'm genuinely one of those old school feelings and gentlemanly fellows  doesn't pay off well at all unfortunately, but it's who i am


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, sounds like slutware, keep your mouth shut, you're gf's open and see what this hottie is like, noone likes to break up with a gf only to be raped by a slut for a night  but play your cards and it's just a bit of fun, all innocent like  not that i condone any of that shit  i'm genuinely one of those old school feelings and gentlemanly fellows  doesn't pay off well at all unfortunately, but it's who i am


 
lolol g/f's is always open, not finishing with her for anything, redhead and an oraly fixated nymphamaniac, life is grand mate lol... just always fancied an asian bird, and she is super fuckin hot, been picturing that ass all night lol.

N im the same, not one for cheatin, gentleman and honest to the core, i hear what u say with it not payin off, usually get shit all over, n im not into skat lol, but since i got with current g/f things have been peachy, so not gonna fuck it up.
But but but i so want that asian bird, she young bout 16-17 she legal anyway coz she in uni lol... would i, wouldnt i, really dont know lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> 400's where scratch friendly aswell... spent all fuckin night one night flickin from site to site weighin up the options, now u blown it out the water lol, think when the time comes its a case of get the shop, take some cd's and spend the day playin on various ones, always best to try b4 u buy.



thats what i would do, all the cdj's do something different, all different prices i dont use any of the funky trick stuff. i got the 8's mk2 dont think the mk 1 plays mp3? yeah u can scratch on the 4's but the wheel is much smaller so a bit trickier. can be done though


----------



## jake devine (Feb 4, 2010)

hi im fom the uk i wontded to no if you have grown the church iv got sum seed to grow if eny onfo let me no and wer do you live in the uk


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thats what i would do, all the cdj's do something different, all different prices i dont use any of the funky trick stuff. i got the 8's mk2 dont think the mk 1 plays mp3? yeah u can scratch on the 4's but the wheel is much smaller so a bit trickier. can be done though


Its the funky trick stuff i wanna learn, thats why i want the 400mixer aswell as the CDJ400's, twice the funk lol, its all pie in the sky though atm as im skint as fuck, and £1500 doesnt grow on trees now does it


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

jake devine said:


> hi im fom the uk i wontded to no if you have grown the church iv got sum seed to grow if eny onfo let me no and wer do you live in the uk


 
Hey Jake what up

Manchester here and ive never grown church so couldnt really advise, this time round is my first "propper" grow, so im still new, sure there be a few peeps on here that could help ya though.

Stick around have a chat, truely yours, your biggest fan, this is stan.

(eminem is a palyin)


----------



## growwwww (Feb 4, 2010)

Everybody,
http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Pro-Cannabis/

Doesnt take long!!! if thousands of us get to together and sign it will certaintly rive up some interest!!!

The Cali online petitions certaintly didint do them to bad, and it reinforced feelings, but wont really create anything amazing.

At least we can try and do little things!!!


Peace!!!

SIGN THE PETITION!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

jake devine said:


> hi im fom the uk i wontded to no if you have grown the church iv got sum seed to grow if eny onfo let me no and wer do you live in the uk



church is a great strain, i grew it with the simplest of methods so didnn't yeild much more than 2oz, it could have done with a topping and some more experience  but the bud i got off of it was great, lovely and hairy. got us all rather fucked sitting atop the treetops  it was a fun"come down" if you see where i'm going or rather went, as did we all


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> church is a great strain, i grew it with the simplest of methods so didnn't yeild much more than 2oz, it could have done with a topping and some more experience  but the bud i got off of it was great, lovely and hairy. got us all rather fucked sitting atop the treetops  it was a fun"come down" if you see where i'm going or rather went, as did we all


lolol

Well i just got a txt, being picked up at 7 in the morn, and im fucked, so im of to dream of cute asian girls with awesome asses lol

Take it easy people

Peace


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> nah, post it hereeee, left my dealer a text but nowt yetttt, he wanted £100 for a half last time so not holding out on a well priced O


Ahhh if only it was that easy eh?  I was paying £200 on the oz until I came here and the quality was really variable, don't think I've ever had sprayed shit tho.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

jake devine said:


> hi im fom the uk i wontded to no if you have grown the church iv got sum seed to grow if eny onfo let me no and wer do you live in the uk


ive just harvested 5 church and pulled around 3.5 oz a plant, just did it basic old school organic inna tent under 1000watt hps.3 partial hermies, stopped that with dm reverse, no disease or bug problems, easy grow, good smoke. my buddy grew it b4 me and it was almost identical to my grow(but no hermies) he had slightly lower yeild but was using 600hps. to be honest the church is an easy grow so u dont really need to do much at all.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2010)

yea, 200 an oz from him delivered to my door within the evening, or 160 from my norm just he does seem to have any ounces, just 8ths


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

ye'know i'm still fuckin done in from the drinking...ive no fuckin energy at all, gaunna have to get a grip methinks and maybe knock it down to once a week for a couple of months coz i'm really fuckin feelin my age right now


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2010)

haha, had ttwo pints too many and chucked it all up before bed time, don't feel too shabby at all


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dura... TTT... *Shakes Head*

What is up with ya, only a bit of alcoholl, get a grip lol 

Well i checked my seeds b4 i set of to work and they look like the about to start there lil journey to becoming my bitches, bout time aswell, wish i had a bigger space and more money, but 2 at a time will have to do, alas...

Cup of tea, choc buscuits and the office to myself, not bad for a friday.

Happy Days


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

morning guys tea and cheese for mew this morning, gonna be choppin a psychosis wen she wakes up lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2010)

gahhhh, got out of bed and the peachy feeling seeped away. today is my monday....fuuuuuckkk


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> gahhhh, got out of bed and the peachy feeling seeped away. today is my monday....fuuuuuckkk


LMAO... Friday all the way homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning guys tea and cheese for mew this morning, gonna be choppin a psychosis wen she wakes up lol.


I hear u with the tea... n wake n bake, best way to start the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

ever tried barocca dura? 6000% of your recommended daily everything. couple of bar from boots. sorts me after a heavy weekend. makes your piss florescent tho


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ever tried barocca dura? 6000% of your recommended daily everything. couple of bar from boots. sorts me after a heavy weekend. makes your piss florescent tho


i just googled it and i think i mite give it a go, i'll nip in to tescos later, apparently they do an unbranded version, i dont mind if my piss is bright yellow its not sumthing i drink oftento be honest i'll give owt a try rite now apart from more uppers coz i'd end up fuckin suicidal and that used to be ok a couple of years ago, i'd just turn fone off, turn flat buzzer to privacy, pull quilt over head and wank myself better. but now ive got kids and shit that i gotta look after. i'll probably be back to my old sarcastic selfs by mid afternoon....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

its good stuff man, yeah feeling like death with a bairn crying round ya is not gonna be a fun afternoon man. by mid afternoon have a pull yer self round pint n youll be tip top in nee time


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

wish i could have a beer but ive got the usual friday business to do....chasin cunts for the cash they owe me...it'll be at least 6 pm before i getta chance at a drink....mite just binge on sum coffee to get me by and eat the curry i got in the fridge, last nites dinner that i couldnt be botherd finishing. ah well think i'll go upstairs and boot the misses in the fud; free entertainment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

i don't do tick to anyone well a couple of peeps but i've known em for years i couldn't be chewed chasing folks for cash like.


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 5, 2010)

w00t!!! I got a call this morning offering me that job already and I'm enjoying a celebration  now.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mouse Maintenance

I don't know how they wrote this with a straight face. This was a real memo sent out by a computer company to its employees in all seriousness. It went to all field engineers about a computer peripheral problem. The author of this memo was quite genuine. 

Replacement of Mouse Balls If a mouse fails to operate or should it perform erratically, it may need a ball replacement. Mouse balls are now available as FRU (Field Replacement Units). Because of the delicate nature of this procedure, replacement of mouse balls should only be attempted by properly trained personnel. Before proceeding, determine the type of mouse balls by examining the underside of the mouse. Domestic balls will be larger and harder than foreign balls.

Ball removal procedures differ depending upon the manufacturer of the mouse. Foreign balls can be replaced using the pop off method. Domestic balls are replaced by using the twist off method. Mouse balls are not usually static sensitive. However, excessive handling can result in sudden discharge.

Upon completion of ball replacement, the mouse may be used immediately. It is recommended that each person have a pair of spare balls for maintaining optimum customer satisfaction. Any customer missing his balls should contact the local personnel in charge of removing and replacing these necessary items. Please keep in mind that a customer without properly working balls is an unhappy customer.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't do tick to anyone well a couple of peeps but i've known em for years i couldn't be chewed chasing folks for cash like.


it just went hand in hand with the charlie dealing, especially if ur at a party and its 3 in the am and people are pestering u and makein all sortsa promises, i eventually give in just to get left in peace. dont get me wrong i cut it down to a small number coz i got burned a couple of times but overall its not that much hassle now. my plan is to get a decent perpetual grow so that i can pack everything else in and that way if the door comes in then im only getting a boot in the arse from the judge or worse case maybe 6months, i can live with that.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> w00t!!! I got a call this morning offering me that job already and I'm enjoying a celebration  now.


well done mate, its not easy gettin work at this time.


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> well done mate, its not easy gettin work at this time.


Thanks dude  it's taken a couple of months and you're right it's pretty quiet out there at the mo.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

ah well the hangover has cleared and i think i'm goin to a party tonite......so much for willpower haha. only problem is that its at my girls pals house and her boyfriend is a pure asshole when he's drunk, good guy sober but you gotta watch the cunt after a few , he gets all jealous and stroppy, i swear if the fucker izny the centre of attention he gets all biscuit arsed and stars playin up. and it would be real sad if i had to knock the fucker out in his own living room but we'll see how it goes, the kids are away so if it all goes tits up im fuckin off to the pub and chase that fuckin barmaid again.....she will be mine and i'm a patient hunter!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

The following are actual statements found on insurance forms where car drivers attempted to summarize the details of an accident in the fewest words as possible. (obviously from America once you read it)

The guy was all over the road. I had to swerve a number of times before I hit him.


I collided with a stationary truck coming the other way.


I had been driving for forty years when I fell asleep at the wheel and had an accident.


The other car collided with mine without giving warning of its intentions.


I thought the window was down, but I found it was up when I put my head through it.


The indirect cause of the crash was the little guy in a small car with a big mouth.


An invisible car came out of nowhere, struck my car, and vanished.


A truck backed through my windshield and into my wife's face.


A pedestrian hit me and went under my car.


Coming home, I drove into the wrong house and collided with a tree I don't have.


I pulled away from the side of the road, glanced at my mother-in-law, and headed over the enbankment.


In and attempt to kill a fly, I drove into a telephone pole.


I had been shopping for plants all day and was on my way home. As I reached the intersection, a hedge sprang up, obscuring my vision and I did not see the other car.


As I approached the intersection a sign suddenly appeared in a place where no stop sign had ever appeared before. I was unable to stop in time to avoid the accident.


I was on my way to the doctor with rear-end trouble when my universal joint gave way causing me to crash.


I told the police I was not injured, but on removing my hat, found that I had a fractured skull.


To avoid hitting the bumper in front of me, I struck the pedestrian.


My car was legally parked as it backed into the other vehicle.


The pedestrian had no idea which way to run, so I ran over him.


I was thrown from my car as it left the road. I was later found in a ditch by some stray cows.


I was sure the old fellow would never make it to the other side of the road when I struck him.


The telephone pole was approaching. I was attempting to swerve out of its way when it struck the front end..


I saw a slow moving, sad faced old gentlemen as he bounced off the hood of my car.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank Fuck Its Friday, i love the feeling of gettin home on a friday n knowing i have 2 days off...

So i have a question...

I got my 4 way contactor and my segment timer, one plug goes into the timer then the timer into the wall socket, and the second plug into a normal socket, that i understand, its not rocket science lol... can i use an extension lead to plug the 2 plugs of the contactor in or does that defeat the idea, reason i ask is i only have a 2 socket near my room, and i dont want my fans on a timer, im puzzled, but then it has been a long day.

Vodka Redbull n a joint... 

Happy Days


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> The following are actual statements found on insurance forms where car drivers attempted to summarize the details of an accident in the fewest words as possible. (obviously from America once you read it)
> 
> The guy was all over the road. I had to swerve a number of times before I hit him.
> 
> ...


I love those... piss funny what some people put


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Thank Fuck Its Friday, i love the feeling of gettin home on a friday n knowing i have 2 days off...
> 
> So i have a question...
> 
> ...


Cause you can. No worrie.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

hey guys i have a problem germed 11 seeds yesterday 5 g13 haze n 6 fem chronic the g13 haze look fine but the chronic have come up and bent over with the seed casings still on it's only the chronic the g13 are fine any ideas guys thanks and rep for any help


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> Cause you can. No worrie.


Cheers mate, makes things easier havin one plug dissapear into a wardrobe than 3 lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys i have a problem germed 11 seeds yesterday 5 g13 haze n 6 fem chronic the g13 haze look fine but the chronic have come up and bent over with the seed casings still on it's only the chronic the g13 are fine any ideas guys thanks and rep for any help


I had same thing happen, i dont know if i did right or not, but my seed casing was craked and britle, so i just gently picked it off, grew staright after that, but like i say, could be wrong.

Prob better people that can advise u on a safer option, just my thinkin.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I had same thing happen, i dont know if i did right or not, but my seed casing was craked and britle, so i just gently picked it off, grew staright after that, but like i say, could be wrong.
> 
> Prob better people that can advise u on a safer option, just my thinkin.


cheers mate i was thinking about pulling them off myself i just wasn't sure if it would kill them thanks again mate i'm gonna go and pull them off now i'll post the results later rep for u mate


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i was thinking about pulling them off myself i just wasn't sure if it would kill them thanks again mate i'm gonna go and pull them off now i'll post the results later rep for u mate


happened to me las time and i read a few people opinions, they mostly said just to very gently pick them off, i did it myself with most but 1 or 2 seemed too tight so i left those ones, i had one on a cotylidon(or however u spell it)that was there for 3 weeks but they all grew up fine.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys i have a problem germed 11 seeds yesterday 5 g13 haze n 6 fem chronic the g13 haze look fine but the chronic have come up and bent over with the seed casings still on it's only the chronic the g13 are fine any ideas guys thanks and rep for any help


hi dragon, hope them seeds have sorted themselfs out now? 

ive only ever germd seeds once and i fucked em up lol only got 6-7 to plants and i remember 1 where the seed caseing was still on as it came up i didnt remove it thought it would sort its self out but it didnt! 

just hope you get a fem out of the g13 then you can mother n clone her so much easier and g13 is a top strain, ive never grew chronic smoked some and wasnt blown away with taste high was strong but with the chronic its all about the yield or so i hear/read.

neway goodluck m8 hope all is good with them chronic now? 

i burnt the top of 1 of my BBs today opps lol light was way too close aint too bad tho and ive managed to sort out some funds to buy a 10'' rhino&ruck fan/carbon filter nxt wk so will finally be able to flower them.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

No wories Dragon mate, glad other people did the same as me.

Just planted my seeds, only a small grow 2 Fem Big Bangs... let the nurturing begin.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi dragon, hope them seeds have sorted themselfs out now?
> 
> ive only ever germd seeds once and i fucked em up lol only got 6-7 to plants and i remember 1 where the seed caseing was still on as it came up i didnt remove it thought it would sort its self out but it didnt!
> 
> ...


cheers mate i done it now and they stood up as soon as i removed the seed casings, for the most part it was easy enough just 1 little bitch but she gave up in the end, i used 2 sewing needles and bashed the ends up with my hammer and now the misses is sulking coz they were her last 2 but they were sacrificed for the greater good lol,those blue cheese i got flowering are looking good those bio bizz nutes have made a differnce. i heard the same about the chronic aswell their strictcly for selling i'm gonna do proper weight on them to all the boys, save them buying under weight shit, congrats on the up coming flowering i'm gonna have to buy a better fan and carbon filter i bought a complete setup and even with them running 24hrs u can still smell them outside the room (smells lovely) rep 2 u aswell mate when it lets me 



dura72 said:


> happened to me las time and i read a few people opinions, they mostly said just to very gently pick them off, i did it myself with most but 1 or 2 seemed too tight so i left those ones, i had one on a cotylidon(or however u spell it)that was there for 3 weeks but they all grew up fine.


cheers mate for the advice rep for u, don't understand the whole rep thing (what it's for) any ideas guys?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No wories Dragon mate, glad other people did the same as me.
> 
> Just planted my seeds, only a small grow 2 Fem Big Bangs... let the nurturing begin.


happy days mate grow on, i love the fact that we can talk and ask for advice from/to decent people in the uk most of the people down my way are knobs that can't keep their mouths shut


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

hey sambo i'm defo gonna go down the cloning route after the next batch i'm hoping on the g13 aswell mate i ordered another tent to veg them all then i'm gonna chuck the chronic in the other tent leaving just the g13 to flower seperately i'm not a greedy man hoping on just 1 g13 girl that'll keep me happy in the other setup the 1 away from home i'm debating what to strain to grow so to all the guys out their reccomendations are appreciated


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

hey sambo did you check out speedy seedz after mate?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

im so bored................................i fuckin hate being sober


----------



## Mr ukthc (Feb 5, 2010)

Is any 1 gona grow outside in the uk this year? 
Did any 1 give it a go last year and if so how did you do?
I got just over 5 oz out of 2 unknown strains!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo i'm defo gonna go down the cloning route after the next batch i'm hoping on the g13 aswell mate i ordered another tent to veg them all then i'm gonna chuck the chronic in the other tent leaving just the g13 to flower seperately i'm not a greedy man hoping on just 1 g13 girl that'll keep me happy in the other setup the 1 away from home i'm debating what to strain to grow so to all the guys out their reccomendations are appreciated


hi dragon, gald you got them chronic sorted m8. might be worth taking a few clones of the strongest outa the lot, chronic is suppose to yield big!

it definatly easier with the clones and plus they already got a small root system so maybe a little quicker in the long run too? 

have been looking around the seedbanks recently shouldnt really cause i wana master the blueberry b4 i add another.

heres a strain to thinks about dragon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY its called SAGE.

any new strain i start i want to go to flower from clones from a mother so only looking for regular seeds not fems.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im so bored................................i fuckin hate being sober


i'm feeling you there mate i gotta go to bed in a few mins i gotta work 2mo i was planning a day with the boys football,football,rugby and a shit load of beers was even thinking a smoke first 1 in 5 weeks and now instead gonna be stuck on a roof in the midddle of nowhere fucking sucks!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im so bored................................i fuckin hate being sober


thought you was out 2night dura?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> happy days mate grow on, i love the fact that we can talk and ask for advice from/to decent people in the uk most of the people down my way are knobs that can't keep their mouths shut


 
Happy Days indeed, and yeah advice on here has been second to non, helped me no end.

Got a nice semi stealth grow, i say semi stealth as i have plugs dissapearing into a closet, not so stealth like lol, was gonna up a few picks of it but wont let me, alas.

Only me, few thousand people reading these threads, G/F and a mate know about my grow, only small for own use and a few mates, like u say, to many knobs shoutin there mouths off, best keep shtum


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im so bored................................i fuckin hate being sober


Have a Vodka mate, take the edge off.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you a roofer dragon?


lolol, i hope so, strange pass time if he aint.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thought you was out 2night dura?


i was gonna go out but i felt a bit burned out so i just sat in with my little one and told the other half to go to her mates, i couldnt really be fucked with theyre company. theyre a good bit younger than me and i find my bullshit tollerance levels strained abit in their company so im in here, playing a command and conquer game, checking out my fav sick joke site and watching van helsing onna box. but i am gonna get fuckin wiped out tomorrow after i take care of the usual weekend customers.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Happy Days indeed, and yeah advice on here has been second to non, helped me no end.
> 
> Got a nice semi stealth grow, i say semi stealth as i have plugs dissapearing into a closet, not so stealth like lol, was gonna up a few picks of it but wont let me, alas.
> 
> Only me, few thousand people reading these threads, G/F and a mate know about my grow, only small for own use and a few mates, like u say, to many knobs shoutin there mouths off, best keep shtum


imo thats the way a big % get caught by telling people only takes 1 or 2 haters to grass you up for whatever reasons ex gf, etc etc


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Have a Vodka mate, take the edge off.


cheers mate, if u wanna post pix just do 1 or 2 ata time or it wont allow it...dunno exactly why this happens but it does


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2010)

f-f-f-f-fuuuck, gotta be up at six, reef is just started, glass full, already blitzzed! funt times ahead!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol, i hope so, strange pass time if he aint.


lol i thought the same lol but then im pissed and i thought maybe he fits t.v ariels or something! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> f-f-f-f-fuuuck, gotta be up at six, reef is just started, glass full, already blitzzed! funt times ahead!!!


working wkends lol tuttut.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate, if u wanna post pix just do 1 or 2 ata time or it wont allow it...dunno exactly why this happens but it does


Your welcome, theres absinthe in the fridge if u fancy summat stonger lol.

It wouldnt even let me add 1, there only like 9kb each, i click the "insert Image" button above the message box n it does fuck all, the "manage attachment" button just throws up an error on page code... might be this pc, its a stripped out version of xp n it still runs like a heffer in a heatwave.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi dragon, gald you got them chronic sorted m8. might be worth taking a few clones of the strongest outa the lot, chronic is suppose to yield big!
> 
> it definatly easier with the clones and plus they already got a small root system so maybe a little quicker in the long run too?
> 
> ...


they look awsome mate i'm gonna have a look for them and pick them up if i can find them i don't think the cloned chronic will produce like them i think i just fell in love they put my blue cheese to shame and mine are about 3ft tall lol any ideas on where they can be found? i'm gonna clone both the chronic and g13 i'm gonna get 1 blueberry plant to clone and keep going just for me though won't be selling that beaytiful stuff my favourite so far, why not femed seeds mate as aposed to regular?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Happy Days indeed, and yeah advice on here has been second to non, helped me no end.
> 
> Got a nice semi stealth grow, i say semi stealth as i have plugs dissapearing into a closet, not so stealth like lol, was gonna up a few picks of it but wont let me, alas.
> 
> Only me, few thousand people reading these threads, G/F and a mate know about my grow, only small for own use and a few mates, like u say, to many knobs shoutin there mouths off, best keep shtum


yeah definately mate way too many dicks about these days i don't blame you the only people who know about mine is my family,misses and best mate, i was lurking about for a while befor i found this thread and like you said second to none mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah i'm a roofer mate 10years now unfortunately i'm doing a cash job 2mo i promised i'd do it weeks ago and forgot all about til the guy phoned me up ealier telling me he stripped the old roof off ready for 2mo i wouldn't bother otherwise coz i haven't been out in ages but i can't leave him without a kitchen roof his misses won't be happy if it rains and they have to gut the place lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i'm a roofer mate 10years now unfortunately i'm doing a cash job 2mo i promised i'd do it weeks ago and forgot all about til the guy phoned me up ealier telling me he stripped the old roof off ready for 2mo i wouldn't bother otherwise coz i haven't been out in ages but i can't leave him without a kitchen roof his misses won't be happy if it rains and they have to gut the place lol


pmsl, a tradesman after my own heart!! im a decorator/tiler and i swear the amount of times ive either turned up late or not at all is outrageous. its not that i was lazy( i dont do it much now, i'd rather take risks than have to get up early!!)its just that i only ever worked in order to get wasted. i never took cash b4 a job was done apart from for maybe materials but as soon as i get paid im drunk till im skint and my short term memory is fuckedmy ability has never been questioned but i am reliably unreliable


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

sorry m8 dumb arse q's ''are you a roofer'' im pissed and ashamed to say on the buckets too lol im mashed all i was gonna say was me cuzon was a roofer for yrs n i could never understand how he could be up on them roofs stoned out his nutt id have a fucking panic attack or sumfin lol

as for why clones instead of fem seeds well il be 100% honest im a newb m8 read any of my 300+ posts i dont claim to be anything else and from my own experience just IMO (sorry i feeling a bit pissed lol) i have seen that weed from seed has taken longer, yielded less and just not been as good as the same strain cloned from a mother?

sorry that took me ages to type yhhink im off to puke lmao buckets n vodlkja dont mix!!! lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

femed seed are a little more prone to hermieng than females from regular seeds i think.......im sure i read that on here sumwhere when i had hermie issues


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry that took me ages to type yhhink im off to puke lmao buckets n vodlkja dont mix!!! lol


lolol, hear u on that one... b4 i got with the missus was out on the lash, been necking vodka's n absinthe, was feeling pretty good, met some cute chick, got chattin n she said she had a lil bud, so went back to mine to have a shmoke, things were gettin pretty cosy til i whitied like a mother fucker, couldnt open my eyes speak or nothing, bad times bad times... she stayed the night to look after me, then i fucked her senseless in the morn, Happy Days...

The things you share in your anonimity


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> pmsl, a tradesman after my own heart!! im a decorator/tiler and i swear the amount of times ive either turned up late or not at all is outrageous. its not that i was lazy( i dont do it much now, i'd rather take risks than have to get up early!!)its just that i only ever worked in order to get wasted. i never took cash b4 a job was done apart from for maybe materials but as soon as i get paid im drunk till im skint and my short term memory is fuckedmy ability has never been questioned but i am reliably unreliable


pmsl mate i'm reliable but my sense of time is shocking i had to go self employed at 18 just because i was sick of the moaning off my bosses thet moaned like bitches coz i was out on the piss constantly 7days a wk so i went self employed charged them more £ for the jobs and went in whatever time i wanted and they've hated me eversince lol i only told them to stick it last wk coz they tried paying me less than some of the other older guys that aren't as good as me 6 days later and their on the phone asking me to go back because their struggling told them to suck my sweaty hairy nut sack and phone me back when their willing to pay me more than the cowboys they got that was yesterday had a missed call off them earlier, i'm debating to just say fuck it and stay doing the odd jobs formyself and have an easy time for a while i think i deserve it after all the years i dragged my drunk arse into work for them lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> femed seed are a little more prone to hermieng than females from regular seeds i think.......im sure i read that on here sumwhere when i had hermie issues


 
I read that on here aswell i think, someone was saying that GHS where bad for it, just happend to be the same day my GHS Fem Big Bang turned up... heres hopin they dont hermie... Fingers crossed


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry m8 dumb arse q's ''are you a roofer'' im pissed and ashamed to say on the buckets too lol im mashed all i was gonna say was me cuzon was a roofer for yrs n i could never understand how he could be up on them roofs stoned out his nutt id have a fucking panic attack or sumfin lol
> 
> as for why clones instead of fem seeds well il be 100% honest im a newb m8 read any of my 300+ posts i dont claim to be anything else and from my own experience just IMO (sorry i feeling a bit pissed lol) i have seen that weed from seed has taken longer, yielded less and just not been as good as the same strain cloned from a mother?
> 
> sorry that took me ages to type yhhink im off to puke lmao buckets n vodlkja dont mix!!! lol


no worries mate your 1 lucky guy i wish i had a few beers and a smoke now instead i'm sulking like a bitch about 2mo i might just have to get a 10bag and a few beers and sit in the house i can't have buckets though with the misses she hates the thought of me dirtying the bathtub i've explained to her loads of times u can't do it in the shower but i just get more dirty looks lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

oh yeah and being stoned on the roof makes the day alot more adventerouse especially if you got no sense of balance like me lol but then again don't listen to me i've had loads of near misses and few falls never anything to serious but a couple of trips to the hospital suspected broken arms legs ankles touch wood not a single break EVER but did land on a 3inch nail once luckily in the arse another inch or 2 lower and to side would have seriously effected my manhood lol p.s that was the worst 1 out of all of them i nearly cried on sight when i thought it had me in the nuts


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I read that on here aswell i think, someone was saying that GHS where bad for it, just happend to be the same day my GHS Fem Big Bang turned up... heres hopin they dont hermie... Fingers crossed


it was ghs i got my seeds, 3 outta six hermied on me and im POSITIVE that it wasnt light leeks or stress( i dont keep them at home, i got them in sum1s bed room inna tent, with the curtains shut all the time and i know for a fact that they dont get touched with anyone apart from me) i did manage to sort it all out with dm reverse and got a bloody good result i think(23oz from 6plants in soil). im using ghs again but if i have any problems then thats the last time. i'll try barneys farm or sumthin


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> it was ghs i got my seeds, 3 outta six hermied on me and im POSITIVE that it wasnt light leeks or stress( i dont keep them at home, i got them in sum1s bed room inna tent, with the curtains shut all the time and i know for a fact that they dont get touched with anyone apart from me) i did manage to sort it all out with dm reverse and got a bloody good result i think(23oz from 6plants in soil). im using ghs again but if i have any problems then thats the last time. i'll try barneys farm or sumthin


Well if they start to hermie ima be comming to you for some help lol, n 23 oz from 6, what lights u have them under n how long u veg em for ?
i got 10ltr pots cana pro soil 250cfl veg n when time comes 400w hps 1 cfl125 blue n 1 125 cfl red, all being well u think i'll get a good yield ?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

ive had a few dodgy ones up ladders with either being hungover or just plain fuckin lazy, i dont tend to think much about health and safety, i learned my trade in the late eighties and early nineties before all this h&s stuff went mental, for instance i never wore steel toe caps onna site or a hardhat and the only guys with hi viz on were architects and owners. i never had any serious hits but i slid down aroof on my arse and picked up too much speed to stop for the scaffolding, actually had to launch myself off and land onna couple of ton of sand, absolute fluke!! it was only 1 story up but it felt a helluva lot more at the time lol, i was only 17 at the time and gloriously stupid(not much changed apart from the age mind you). heights only bother me for the first half hour workin and then it just fades into the background and as the day goes on i get more adventurous/retarded. guy i know fell 30 feet off a roof and landed flat on his feet, still standing. totally fucked him up, crushed all his organs together by pushin his pelvis up and fuckin compound fractures of his hips, he survived and eventually went back to work but was never the same again.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive had a few dodgy ones up ladders with either being hungover or just plain fuckin lazy, i dont tend to think much about health and safety, i learned my trade in the late eighties and early nineties before all this h&s stuff went mental, for instance i never wore steel toe caps onna site or a hardhat and the only guys with hi viz on were architects and owners. i never had any serious hits but i slid down aroof on my arse and picked up too much speed to stop for the scaffolding, actually had to launch myself off and land onna couple of ton of sand, absolute fluke!! it was only 1 story up but it felt a helluva lot more at the time lol, i was only 17 at the time and gloriously stupid(not much changed apart from the age mind you). heights only bother me for the first half hour workin and then it just fades into the background and as the day goes on i get more adventurous/retarded. guy i know fell 30 feet off a roof and landed flat on his feet, still standing. totally fucked him up, crushed all his organs together by pushin his pelvis up and fuckin compound fractures of his hips, he survived and eventually went back to work but was never the same again.


Fuck that, i hate heights, even when you see 1st person view on tv my legs go week n i get that strange feelin lol, i'll stick the the high viz on the ground thanks lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Well if they start to hermie ima be comming to you for some help lol, n 23 oz from 6, what lights u have them under n how long u veg em for ?
> i got 10ltr pots cana pro soil 250cfl veg n when time comes 400w hps 1 cfl125 blue n 1 125 cfl red, all being well u think i'll get a good yield ?


1000 watt hps(600 & 400), miracle grow soil, bio bizz nutes, around 5 weeks vegging from seed, homemade c02 and treacle for the last 3 weeks of flower, tent was 1.2m x1.2 m x 2m, took1 plant out and put it in a cupboard witha 400hps, 10 litre pots.( think that about covers it, basic old school soil grow) u should get a decent grow with your lights ,yeah although i most definetly believe that hps is the best way as long as you can afford to deal with the heat/running cost probs. in saying that im gaunna rig up sum sub canopy cfl on my next grow


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive had a few dodgy ones up ladders with either being hungover or just plain fuckin lazy, i dont tend to think much about health and safety, i learned my trade in the late eighties and early nineties before all this h&s stuff went mental, for instance i never wore steel toe caps onna site or a hardhat and the only guys with hi viz on were architects and owners. i never had any serious hits but i slid down aroof on my arse and picked up too much speed to stop for the scaffolding, actually had to launch myself off and land onna couple of ton of sand, absolute fluke!! it was only 1 story up but it felt a helluva lot more at the time lol, i was only 17 at the time and gloriously stupid(not much changed apart from the age mind you). heights only bother me for the first half hour workin and then it just fades into the background and as the day goes on i get more adventurous/retarded. guy i know fell 30 feet off a roof and landed flat on his feet, still standing. totally fucked him up, crushed all his organs together by pushin his pelvis up and fuckin compound fractures of his hips, he survived and eventually went back to work but was never the same again.


you were lucky there mate with the sand all the guys i know who have had falls have been lucky a few nasty injuries but all survived the guy i used to work with fell through some type of strenghthened glass broke both legs got cut to ribbons and had the flesh on his shoulder blade almost all cut off he got some nasty scars, when i asked him if it botherd him getting on a roof after that he just said no it doesn't bother me getting back up on the roofs it just bothers me having to stay sober now lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> 1000 watt hps(600 & 400), miracle grow soil, bio bizz nutes, around 5 weeks vegging from seed, homemade c02 and treacle for the last 3 weeks of flower, tent was 1.2m x1.2 m x 2m, took1 plant out and put it in a cupboard witha 400hps, 10 litre pots.( think that about covers it, basic old school soil grow) u should get a decent grow with your lights ,yeah although i most definetly believe that hps is the best way as long as you can afford to deal with the heat/running cost probs. in saying that im gaunna rig up sum sub canopy cfl on my next grow


 Running cost of the HPS was my worry, think i'll be ok though, but wanted to keep it down for as long as pos hence the veg on 250cfl... heat shouldnt be a prob hopefully... room is .89x1.12x1.9m air intake is pumping in 85m3 and i got 2 oscilating fans, gonna get the same fan for extractin into carbon filter then into attic space.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was single, I used to think when I get a girlfriend, I'll stop wanking.

Now that I'm married, I think as soon as she leaves the house, I'll start!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> When I was single, I used to think when I get a girlfriend, I'll stop wanking.
> 
> Now that I'm married, I think as soon as she leaves the house, I'll start!


 
I fuckin love your random posts lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Running cost of the HPS was my worry, think i'll be ok though, but wanted to keep it down for as long as pos hence the veg on 250cfl... heat shouldnt be a prob hopefully... room is .89x1.12x1.9m air intake is pumping in 85m3 and i got 2 oscilating fans, gonna get the same fan for extractin into carbon filter then into attic space.


alright mate you want to get a stronger exhaust fan than your intake fan and i've got the same size tent as dura 1 inlet fan 1 exhaust fan 1 12inch fan 1 6inch fan and 600hps all run 24/7 apart from the light and it costs me about £30pw and i struggle with the heat in my space the radiator in the room is turned off and the window is open whenever the light is on and the last couple of days i've had to leave the tent door open a little and thats just to keep them at 27c and i'm in s.wales it's cold here mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> When I was single, I used to think when I get a girlfriend, I'll stop wanking.
> 
> Now that I'm married, I think as soon as she leaves the house, I'll start!


the sad part about that mate is that in my case it's true lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> When I was single, I used to think when I get a girlfriend, I'll stop wanking.
> 
> Now that I'm married, I think as soon as she leaves the house, I'll start!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

dura,smar7e,sambo i'm off guys or i won't be getting up in the mo i'm already having thoughts about getting on the blower and saying i've got the flu again that would make it 3rd time already this year lol take it easy guys and think of me freezing my arse off in the middle of nowhere on a roof sulking about missing the footy,beers and a smoke


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate you want to get a stronger exhaust fan than your intake fan and i've got the same size tent as dura 1 inlet fan 1 exhaust fan 1 12inch fan 1 6inch fan and 600hps all run 24/7 apart from the light and it costs me about £30pw and i struggle with the heat in my space the radiator in the room is turned off and the window is open whenever the light is on and the last couple of days i've had to leave the tent door open a little and thats just to keep them at 27c and i'm in s.wales it's cold here mate


http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/rvk_Extractor_Fan_budget_Filter_Packages.html
Lookin at the first one or maybe the second one on that page, should be more than enough, about double the extraction than intake with ducting and carbon filter (cheaper anywhere else?)... how loud are those fans though, my intake atm is a standard bathroom extraction fan, not to noisy but can hear it when in that bedroom, have to walk past spare bedroom to go to the bathroom, so dont want it to sound like a jet is taking of, will kinda kill the stealth ness, n my dads a nosey fucker lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> dura,smar7e,sambo i'm off guys or i won't be getting up in the mo i'm already having thoughts about getting on the blower and saying i've got the flu again that would make it 3rd time already this year lol take it easy guys and think of me freezing my arse off in the middle of nowhere on a roof sulking about missing the footy,beers and a smoke


Take it easy mate, wrap up warm in the morn... i feel for ya... i'll keep a beer in the fridge for when u finish.

Peace


----------



## carpin (Feb 5, 2010)

hi all new 2 this, just wondering if any 1 heard of the armagedon strain cant find much about it ? also should i prune my plants (take of the leaves) if so which ones ? and if so when in the cycle should i do it ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Espresso at 01:30 isnt advisable, feeling kinda wired, eyes feel like im pillin, ahh those whee the days... gurnin like a motherfucker.



carpin said:


> hi all new 2 this, just wondering if any 1 heard of the armagedon strain cant find much about it ? also should i prune my plants (take of the leaves) if so which ones ? and if so when in the cycle should i do it ?


Sup carpin, canni help u on that one mate, but stick around n im sure one of the more experienced guys on here will be happy to help...


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

carpin said:


> hi all new 2 this, just wondering if any 1 heard of the armagedon strain cant find much about it ? also should i prune my plants (take of the leaves) if so which ones ? and if so when in the cycle should i do it ?


sorry m8 aint heard of that strain there are so many different strains, im shore if you put it in the searcg ur find some1 whos grown it.

as for pruning i personally dont take anything off apart from maybe a few scraggles around the bottom of the main stem, dont take large fan leaves off it does more harm than good imo.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> dura,smar7e,sambo i'm off guys or i won't be getting up in the mo i'm already having thoughts about getting on the blower and saying i've got the flu again that would make it 3rd time already this year lol take it easy guys and think of me freezing my arse off in the middle of nowhere on a roof sulking about missing the footy,beers and a smoke


ava fun day working m8 ill have a bucket for ya lol

was so fucking ill last night lol not good.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 6, 2010)

ive heard of armageddon but dont know anything about it mate, seem to recall it was potent, im sure my mate was talkin bout it, i'll have a word with him later and post anything up i find.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good Morning Peeps

I love a lie in but takes me longer to wake up propper when ive had one... 

Order of the day, Joint, Brew, Town n then hopefully do some work on my assignment, probable order of the day, Joint, Brew, Town Veg for the remainder.

Roll on April when i finish till Sept.

I also managed to get a few pics pf my grow room on my profile, I love the 80's style wardrobe.


----------



## carpin (Feb 6, 2010)

thanx pal any good info on it would be awsome,. any body every used NFT systems b4 ?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

here's another gahhhhhhh from me  had to be in bed for 10pm for a 6am start, natuirally that became 11 and 12 by the time i was asleep, only to get woken at 3:50 by my flatmate returning from the pub rather loud and drunk with friends and music. that was my sleeping done. got up had a smoke and started thinking about work, what a joyous day. nice 8am start tomorrow, gahhh


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> here's another gahhhhhhh from me  had to be in bed for 10pm for a 6am start, natuirally that became 11 and 12 by the time i was asleep, only to get woken at 3:50 by my flatmate returning from the pub rather loud and drunk with friends and music. that was my sleeping done. got up had a smoke and started thinking about work, what a joyous day. nice 8am start tomorrow, gahhh


Shit sucks, I was woken at about 3, but that was by G/F gettin in from work, n i aint gonna complain about that lol

Workin weekends blows big time, used to do 12hr weekend shifts Day/Nights back in the day, fuckin hated it, never goin back to that, i love my office n my 9-5.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 6, 2010)

im chasing people for cash rite now and its doin my head in, i had to come home just to grab a quick cuppa and then off again. there are days when i think having a normal job would be easier, but then again im shit at routine.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im chasing people for cash rite now and its doin my head in, i had to come home just to grab a quick cuppa and then off again. there are days when i think having a normal job would be easier, but then again im shit at routine.


You need to get the lil fuckers to come to you with there payments, you do em a favour with credit, they pay you back by bringin u cash, or at least droppin it of with someone u trust, save everyman n his dog turnin up at your place.

***********************

I can hear floar boards creeking, she up... time to get my ass washed n dressed then do some shoppin... catch you later people, enjoy the rest of your sunny saturday

Peace, Love 'N' Hardcore


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 6, 2010)

hey guys i'm back hope your feeling better sambo too many buckets and vodka your a lucky man i give in and bought a 10bag off 1 of the little ghetto smurfs from around by me i just weighed it and it's 0.7 i'm debating whether or not to go around there and take all his weed off him for the cheek of it my first bag in nearly 6 weeks and i got taken for a punk i'm sat yer bubbling about it!!! on a lighter note i picked up a 150w cfl and a sunmaster reflector for my second tent any1 know if there any good i've only used my 600w hps and my chronic are looking seriously ill there still white bulbs on top and no leaves and the g13 are looking great stood straight up with 2 little green leaves i will never buy chronic again or maybe i was just unlucky but i dont think their gonna make but rather than worry i'm gonna have a burn and have a hunt about for those sage seeds any ideas where they can be found? i'm not lazy guys i just don't know how to use a computer and find things very well before i started on here a couple of wks ago when some1 would just google it i thought it was a website encyclopedia or something lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys i'm back hope your feeling better sambo too many buckets and vodka your a lucky man i give in and bought a 10bag off 1 of the little ghetto smurfs from around by me i just weighed it and it's 0.7 i'm debating whether or not to go around there and take all his weed off him for the cheek of it my first bag in nearly 6 weeks and i got taken for a punk i'm sat yer bubbling about it!!! on a lighter note i picked up a 150w cfl and a sunmaster reflector for my second tent any1 know if there any good i've only used my 600w hps and my chronic are looking seriously ill there still white bulbs on top and no leaves and the g13 are looking great stood straight up with 2 little green leaves i will never buy chronic again or maybe i was just unlucky but i dont think their gonna make but rather than worry i'm gonna have a burn and have a hunt about for those sage seeds any ideas where they can be found? i'm not lazy guys i just don't know how to use a computer and find things very well before i started on here a couple of wks ago when some1 would just google it i thought it was a website encyclopedia or something lol


Hey Draggon, not stoppin just on my way out, think the seeds your lookin for are:
Sage (Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium)
Google : http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=cannabis+seeds+-+sage&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Not sure on what seed bank is the best but you got a few pages to look through.

Ghetto Smurfs... Love it.

Happy huntin

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im chasing people for cash rite now and its doin my head in, i had to come home just to grab a quick cuppa and then off again. there are days when i think having a normal job would be easier, but then again im shit at routine.


how's it going mate? like sm4rt3 said mate you want them to come to you if not tell them in future you'll charge them for the running around it worked for me when i was doing things before but i only charged them if they messed me about, oh yeah work sucked i got up at 6 and in work for 7 i managed to finish at 1ish i didn't stop start to finsh and feel fucked now


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 6, 2010)

hi dragon sorry to hear bout the chronic and the .7 its a joke out there how bad the deals are getting .7 is pretty naughty tho.

them cfl lights are really good i had a 250cfl n i vegged with it the plants loved it came out very bushy.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/cat_95.html theres some s.a.g.e did you watch that vid on youtube? some huge buds they were.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Draggon, not stoppin just on my way out, think the seeds your lookin for are:
> Sage (Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium)
> Google : http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=cannabis+seeds+-+sage&meta=&aq=f&oq=
> 
> ...


thanks mate you might have just saved my computer i get so stressed when things don't go my way lol have fun shopping with your misses mate we all been there and done it gotta keep them happy though thanks again mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi dragon sorry to hear bout the chronic and the .7 its a joke out there how bad the deals are getting .7 is pretty naughty tho.
> 
> them cfl lights are really good i had a 250cfl n i vegged with it the plants loved it came out very bushy.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/cat_95.html theres some s.a.g.e did you watch that vid on youtube? some huge buds they were.


cheers mate i'm gonna have a look at them now, yeah i watched that vid last night on your post i think if the chronic don't make it i'll replace them with that sage if they do survive i'll get them any way they looked awsome. yeah tell me about it mate it smells really nice i really am considering going around his house and taking all of his weed off him infront of all his little gangster wannbe mates thinking about going hulk on their asses


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 6, 2010)

they are really cheap £30 for 5fem i paid 60 for the last 1's i'm definately gonna give them a go i might have to wait a week or 2 but within the next couple of months we'll see if i can get anything decent out of them, i just had little burn and feeling a bit more chilled out now awful weight but really good stuff cheers for finding the links lads


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tony Di Bart - The Real Thing, fuckin tuneeeee.



W Dragon said:


> thanks mate you might have just saved my computer i get so stressed when things don't go my way lol have fun shopping with your misses mate we all been there and done it gotta keep them happy though thanks again mate


lol glad to help, n i love shoppin with the missus, dont get to see her much with me workin days and she works wierd shifts at the hospital, so a day holding her hand and buyin her things is awesome lol, sad but true.

2 hrs to kill b4 out again... fashion show starts soon, grab ur seats while u can lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

i got me an 8th!  whooooo, that'll tide me over till tomorrow, and a few stella for good measure. i'm now quite sure whether my flatmate is still asleep or what, all his blinds are closed and shit, although i guess he wouldn't be sleeping cus i've me door open and am thrashing out some rammstien


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i got me an 8th!  whooooo, that'll tide me over till tomorrow, and a few stella for good measure. i'm now quite sure whether my flatmate is still asleep or what, all his blinds are closed and shit, although i guess he wouldn't be sleeping cus i've me door open and am thrashing out some rammstien


Cant beat some rammstein.. he def wont be sleepin, if ur playin it as loud as it should be played, walls n windows used to vibrate when i played it in the flat. saw em live when they played manchester bout 8 year ago, fuckin awesome, but prob wasnt wise to see them pillin my tits off lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

well i wasn't in my room while i was listening to it, i was on the roof outside listening, it was loud  feckin love my mourdaunt short sub paired with my denon 1906  slight overkill but whaaaaaaaaaaaargh the ents are going to war! and i've yet to have a noise complaint in over a year!!! little kiddy in flat beneath as well


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well i wasn't in my room while i was listening to it, i was on the roof outside listening, it was loud  feckin love my mourdaunt short sub paired with my denon 1906  slight overkill but whaaaaaaaaaaaargh the ents are going to war! and i've yet to have a noise complaint in over a year!!! little kiddy in flat beneath as well


lolol, i got technics seperates, a lil old but they do the job propper, when u can see the windows vibrating n feel the walls literally shake u know ur doin well, i got dr's livin either side of me now, but when i was in the flat had my mate next door and a cute blonde chick underneath me who was into the same music, so never had a complaint either, she actually knocked on 1 day and asked me to turn it up lol, gotta love that.

N slight overkill, no such thing lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

haha, it is when you have my setup  i have 80wpc on 8 outlets, and all i have to plug in is a pair of gales  they're awesome and tthe sub makes up for the rest, but i would like to think my av reciever is being used to it's potential. maybe i just need to go buy a shit lot of speakers for peace fo mind? i really really want to get a pair of Quad 11L's plugged in, they're not bass heavy or aything, but the quality they produce (had them hooked upto a technics in the past (or was it an arcam?) and bi-wired, they are just sublime. 

and it's no way but the seperate way! i get fuck amused when i go around amtes and such and they've got these huuuuge ass multiport spaceship aiwa speakers plugged into a massive all in 1 5-cd stereo unit and are all chuffed and fuck yeah, i show them otherwise as fast as is morally correct 







yeah baby


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


>


My grans got 1 that looks similar to that... she 86 lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Right Bath, Shave, Iron Clothes and out on the piss with the missus... enjoy your evening folks.

Peace


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone see the lastest Attitude offer? I got 4 free seeds with my £19 order. Don't forget to use the voucher code 420 for 10% off the order too...

Order Inventory:
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds / Lowryder #2 Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: £9.99

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds / Green House Seeds Alaskan Ice Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: £5.99

Product: UFO # 1 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-mix-seeds/cat_23.html


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm starting to wish I'd bought the Chiesel from the pick n mix instead of the Alaskan Ice though, I thought I'd just throw the low ryder in my veg area and see what happens, I've never grown an autoflower strain so it'll be my little experiment.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

should be good  i paid aobut 8 quid or something for each of my GHS seeds so bargain! i'm all good for beans for the moment, it'll be years before i get through the ones i have


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> should be good  i paid aobut 8 quid or something for each of my GHS seeds so bargain! i'm all good for beans for the moment, it'll be years before i get through the ones i have


I know what you mean, I'm starting to get a few too many seeds, problem is, I'm like a little kid in a sweet shop everytime I see something good on offer  I've got enough for a few years now if I don't start taking cuttings that is.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

haha, i'm on e-cheese at the moment, so no seedly needs for a long while


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm on e-cheese at the moment, so no seedly needs for a long while


Wen u go cheese u dunt go back without a fight lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2010)

got the e-cheese last night + already have B.C. and lemon haze think i'm set for life lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

awesome mate. it's a fab plant  get ready to prune though, it's a bush mother fucker!

jsut re-watching tokyo drift, when he is on the plane, what a scary fucking doll to give your kid!


----------



## carpin (Feb 6, 2010)

hi all, new to this . got a few questions if yal dont mind,

is pruning a good idea if the space is getting cramped so that light get through to the side flowers? is there times when you should not prune to prvent stress or perticular strains ? any1 got any good advice for using NFT tables ?


----------



## AgainstTheOdds (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't get a damn thing where I am, and what's around is I hear expensive and crap. 
On my first ever indoor grow. 
I just wish it would warm up a bit, my ladies are COLD.
But I have an indica that doesn't mind so much. Those are hardy things, they take all kinds of abuse. It's also just started to flower. I'm not expecting much, but ANYTHING will be very welcome.

And I've learnt a lot.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 6, 2010)

ahm kinda fucked


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 7, 2010)

I was woken up at 8 by the sound of our dog throwing up on my bed  then an hour later gf's mum rang while we were trying to get back to sleep.

Bah, who needs sleep anyway.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

Plenty of time for sleep when ur dead, or dieing. I sleep lesss and less the older i get, prolly survive quite well on 4 hrs a night if pushed lol.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good Morning, Good Mo____rning, I've danced the whole night through, Good morning, Good morning, to you, and you, and you and you....

Morning folks lol, totally hammered last night, but the water trick works a treat... feeling peechy.. sorry Dura lol

Just checked on my babies and they broke through the soil barrier, one is standing tall n proud, other is a lil limp, but 2 for 2...

Right just got a call, so pub lunch and a few pints it is, fuck uni assignments..

Take it easy people

Peace Love 'N' Techno Hardcore


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

hey guys how's every1 doing today? i got so stoned last night my mate phoned me at about 10ish he got an oz of naughty stuff and brought me over a great 10bag 2gs between that and the .7 i got 1 joint left done about 3/4 of a liter bottle of whiskey aswell and now i think i'm dying lol first session in about 6wks i got a bit carried away but was loving it at the time as ya do, those chronic still seem to be hanging in there only just though so might be lucky and get 1 or 2 not hoping for anything more than that i stuck them under the 150w cfl i picked up yesterday and planted the 1 in a very small plastic cup to cover up the long white stem it seems to ok i can't even remember doing it, it was while i was steaming apparently i was gonna do all the chronic but got distracted by a joint lol i'm gonna see how that 1 does and if it perks up i'll just pot them all propoerly any1 know if this will cause any probs? cheers guys


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well i'm fucked, got a blindin headache, to much shitty larger, should stick to vodka...

Could do with some of your 'naughty' dragon, bit of a pick me up would work wonders now.

So long as your plastic cup isnt see through it should do ok, light on the roots will kill them, and the CFL's are good, and a joint is always a good distraction.

i need a pipette, trying to sort my waters PH out is fuckin mental, was over 8, few drops of phdown n now the fucker is uner 3, like cherryade, will leave it till tomorrow when my head is a little more clear, spilt some of the ph up and burnt a big hole in the carpet lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Well i'm fucked, got a blindin headache, to much shitty larger, should stick to vodka...
> 
> Could do with some of your 'naughty' dragon, bit of a pick me up would work wonders now.
> 
> ...


you and me both mate luckily i coverd the cup in duct tape i'm gonna go and wrap it up a bit more i only put 1 wrap around on it also found some cellotape on there aswell i must have been rat arsed lol i'm gonna have my last burn now and then the next 1 will be from my batch hopefully in about 5 wks i never knew time could go so slow while waiting on your own but hopefully should be perpetual after this hoping for a crop every 2months from this setup i've gotta crack on with my other setup next wk i just can't get over how expensive it is for the reflective sheeting i might just go for the black and white stuff i think mylar is to thin to hang like wall paper without anything behind it and the thick diamond reflective is over £5pm and i'm gonna need about 50m worth this is the only thing holding me back right now


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

hey dura you still alive mate lol


----------



## NugHead420 (Feb 7, 2010)

this seemed like a good thread to make a first post, being in the uk and all. been lurking on this site for over a year. and im thinking on starting a small outdoor grow this spring. ive been studying countless grow guides journals and videos so i think ive learned the basics lol. i am sorta worried about the typical british weather ruining my plants so i doubt ill spend too much on seeds. it should be a great experience whether im succsesful or not.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

NugHead420 said:


> this seemed like a good thread to make a first post, being in the uk and all. been lurking on this site for over a year. and im thinking on starting a small outdoor grow this spring. ive been studying countless grow guides journals and videos so i think ive learned the basics lol. i am sorta worried about the typical british weather ruining my plants so i doubt ill spend too much on seeds. it should be a great experience whether im succsesful or not.



once u start tho it takes over and u spend more and more money on it but then u start getting buds so it all pays for its self in a few grows lol. Good luck mate, this weathesr a bitch but the suns on its ways back now so wont be long b4 u can turn ya heating off.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> you and me both mate luckily i coverd the cup in duct tape i'm gonna go and wrap it up a bit more i only put 1 wrap around on it also found some cellotape on there aswell i must have been rat arsed lol i'm gonna have my last burn now and then the next 1 will be from my batch hopefully in about 5 wks i never knew time could go so slow while waiting on your own but hopefully should be perpetual after this hoping for a crop every 2months from this setup i've gotta crack on with my other setup next wk i just can't get over how expensive it is for the reflective sheeting i might just go for the black and white stuff i think mylar is to thin to hang like wall paper without anything behind it and the thick diamond reflective is over £5pm and i'm gonna need about 50m worth this is the only thing holding me back right now


Mylar isnt to bad, i had it hangin in my first grow n reused it in this one, its not that thick as to black all light comming out, not leaking light but showing light through it, if u get what i mean, pic in my album shows what i mean... place i get it from is £1.50 a Mtr thats the black n white 2m Wide, pretty sturdy stuff n the diamond back is £4.00 a Mtr, got mine held in place with tacks, then i gaffer taped the edges up.

but for 50M thats a lot of money for reflective sheetin, they might do you a discount for bulk, other than that get your painbrush out lol

http://www.grotec.co.uk/search.php?search=mylar 10m Black n white £10.00


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Mylar isnt to bad, i had it hangin in my first grow n reused it in this one, its not that thick as to black all light comming out, not leaking light but showing light through it, if u get what i mean, pic in my album shows what i mean... place i get it from is £1.50 a Mtr thats the black n white 2m Wide, pretty sturdy stuff n the diamond back is £4.00 a Mtr, got mine held in place with tacks, then i gaffer taped the edges up.
> 
> but for 50M thats a lot of money for reflective sheetin, they might do you a discount for bulk, other than that get your painbrush out lol
> 
> http://www.grotec.co.uk/search.php?search=mylar 10m Black n white £10.00


thanks mate much appreciated as always that'll help save me a few£ i know what you mean about the light penetration, 50m is just to start 30m for the floor 60m for the ceiling and then enough to make 2 smaller rooms 1 either side mother/veg and the other for the clones all together i think about 120m to be on the safe side it's an attic in a family members house the only thing i've put in so far is the floor i'm not gonna bother insulating yet it costs to much for me at the mo i'm thinking at the mo 1 600w hps and 4 250w flower cfl-s for the first grow and try 20 clones from about 2wks old what do you think mate? i'm gonna use some of the profits to fund all the upgrades then as i go due to limited funds just cost me £150 to put the floor in and that was me doing it all on my own


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

how do i look at your album mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> thanks mate much appreciated as always that'll help save me a few£ i know what you mean about the light penetration, 50m is just to start 30m for the floor 60m for the ceiling and then enough to make 2 smaller rooms 1 either side mother/veg and the other for the clones all together i think about 120m to be on the safe side it's an attic in a family members house the only thing i've put in so far is the floor i'm not gonna bother insulating yet it costs to much for me at the mo i'm thinking at the mo 1 600w hps and 4 250w flower cfl-s for the first grow and try 20 clones from about 2wks old what do you think mate? i'm gonna use some of the profits to fund all the upgrades then as i go due to limited funds just cost me £150 to put the floor in and that was me doing it all on my own


 
No wories mate, glad to help in what areas i can, my grow knowledge is lackin so if i can find a reasonable deal's on the net then all is well.
Mate that setup sounds pretty much spot on to me, if i had the cash i would prob build 2 rooms in the attic aswell, veg and grow and the perpetual thing goin on, but as money comes into it like always i'll make do with what i got... For now lol... 

One thing always woried me bout using high ligting in the attik is the polis, they use some mad machine that energy companies use for finding faults on electric cables, or summat like that, saw it on a recent cannabis docu, n lots of polis where i am lol

n to view albums, click my name above the avatar then view profile, think its in there.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 7, 2010)

Weekends go way to quick, hate the thought of gettin my ass up early for work, but if i dont, i dont get paid, and thats incentive enough...

Take it easy Dragon

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No wories mate, glad to help in what areas i can, my grow knowledge is lackin so if i can find a reasonable deal's on the net then all is well.
> Mate that setup sounds pretty much spot on to me, if i had the cash i would prob build 2 rooms in the attic aswell, veg and grow and the perpetual thing goin on, but as money comes into it like always i'll make do with what i got... For now lol...
> 
> One thing always woried me bout using high ligting in the attik is the polis, they use some mad machine that energy companies use for finding faults on electric cables, or summat like that, saw it on a recent cannabis docu, n lots of polis where i am lol
> ...


that is 1 cool setup mate and talk about discreet i would love that in my house it stresses me out having a tent it's discreet as a bright neon sign lol i think we might have seen the same programme on bbc3 cannabis britains secret farms they demonstrate the camera on there that's why i was thinking just 1hps and the cfls i think covering it up properly and venting through the chimney i should be ok and yeah cheers again mate i'll come back to this page and use hydrponics for the black and white it'll definately save me a few £


----------



## dura72 (Feb 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey dura you still alive mate lol


im fuckin minced mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im fuckin minced mate


happy days mate i'm stoned and dying still from yesterday got that thumping behind the 1 eye thing going on and veged out on the settee to lazy to get up and go to bed


----------



## dura72 (Feb 7, 2010)

tell u all about it tomarra when i surface....btw its interesting.lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

finaly bag that bar maid eh D?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

comeon dura we all wana no if you nailed the barmaid finally??? lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok so this is my plan on the next grow, i got a large double bedroom want to put 3 400hps and a good sized tent, in the tent have mothers,clones n vegging plants all on 24/7 under 2 250cfls, will be growing blueberry on a 9wk flowering period.

start flowering 4 plants from my vegging tent then 3wks later another 4, 3wks later another 4 after 3wk the 1st 4 are coming down and a new set of 4 are going in to 12/12 so will be able to harvest 4 plants every 3wks + 1wk to dry so every 4wks a 4plant harvest?


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm on e-cheese at the moment, so no seedly needs for a long while





mr west said:


> Wen u go cheese u dunt go back without a fight lol





las fingerez said:


> got the e-cheese last night + already have B.C. and lemon haze think i'm set for life lol





tip top toker said:


> awesome mate. it's a fab plant  get ready to prune though, it's a bush mother fucker!


I've got a Barney's B.C, I've only smoked the Cheese a few times but it's really nice stuff


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheese is lovely aint had it in a while tho seems to be all about the tutti where i am in the uk, my 2 favs tho e cheese and tutti been to dam a few times and lived abroad a few times aswel so smoked weed from around the world and still imo tutti and e cheese are zee best!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ok so this is my plan on the next grow, i got a large double bedroom want to put 3 400hps and a good sized tent, in the tent have mothers,clones n vegging plants all on 24/7 under 2 250cfls, will be growing blueberry on a 9wk flowering period.
> 
> start flowering 4 plants from my vegging tent then 3wks later another 4, 3wks later another 4 after 3wk the 1st 4 are coming down and a new set of 4 are going in to 12/12 so will be able to harvest 4 plants every 3wks + 1wk to dry so every 4wks a 4plant harvest?


that sounds really good mate thats what i want to do, why 3 400hps wouldn't 1 or 2 be better and use the other on your veging plants?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that sounds really good mate thats what i want to do, why 3 400hps wouldn't 1 or 2 be better and use the other on your veging plants?


hi dragon, on the naughty the other night tuttut lool im just jealous lol

ive been getting some tutti the last wk or so its a uk clone only strain some top top weed gets me so stoned i can barely move let alone post on riu lol

yeah want 3 400hps cause each batch of plants will be different size's 3 wks apart, so if you got the light set for the bigger plants then the smaller 1s will stretch up to it, if i got 3 400hps then each batch of 4 can be under there own light.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

hows the chronic n g13 doing dragon?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hows the chronic n g13 doing dragon?


i see mate i'm with you now i didn't think of that with the differnt heights, the g13 are looking good i'd say 2 of the chronic are definately gonna make it now the others are really not looking good i was thinking about potting them all later (the chronic that is) do you think it'll cause any probs planting them in the rapid rooters before their roots are out? they seem to burst up and keel over the 1 i planted in thelittle plastic cup the other night while mingled looks good now even though i buried most of it's stretch what do you think mate? p.s i would definately go the way your thinking with your grow, how come the change from the trees? is it because of the new arrival on the way mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

that tutti sounds good mate the way things are going down yer with a bit of luck my stuff will be thebest locally well fingers crossed anyway those 5 blue cheese i got going are looking lovely there's little budding sites every where and the yellowish colour of the flowering sites looks lovely the only prob is i'm leaving the top corner of the tent open to keep temps down and it's getting a bit stanky


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

any1 using those ona pots? and if so are they any good? the misses is starting to worry with the smell getting stronger and the air freshners just mixing with the smell rather than removing it


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

they wont hold the smell off for long mate ur justas well getting a carbon filter and fan for ur grow space then u wont have to worry.


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> any1 using those ona pots? and if so are they any good? the misses is starting to worry with the smell getting stronger and the air freshners just mixing with the smell rather than removing it


 YEP! I use a small blue one, with hole's punched in the lid to make it last longer and have a small fan blowing over it to waft it around the room. works very well  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Feb 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> YEP! I use a small blue one, with hole's punched in the lid to make it last longer and have a small fan blowing over it to waft it around the room. works very well  - STELTHY


I do however only have 2 plants so you may need to, or will need to buy a bigger tub, ps I use 2 small carbon CAN filters too! - STELTHY


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> I do however only have 2 plants so you may need to, or will need to buy a bigger tub, ps I use 2 small carbon CAN filters too! - STELTHY





mr west said:


> they wont hold the smell off for long mate ur justas well getting a carbon filter and fan for ur grow space then u wont have to worry.


thanks alot guys i already have an inline fan and carbon filter it's just because i'm leaving a corner of the tent open to help with temps i will pick up a tub over the next couple of days and let you know how i get on thanks again guys for getting back to me + rep for helping out


----------



## dura72 (Feb 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> comeon dura we all wana no if you nailed the barmaid finally??? lol


nah didnt get the barmaid but this guy i know came in with his wife and then he got totally wasted and she poured him inna taxi and they went home, bout 2 hours later she reappears and starts chatting to me and asking me how to play the bandit(now ive no fuckin idea coz i dont gamble but i'm up there giving it the brass neck), so she buys me a few drinks and its gettin late so i say that im off and away i go , im two mins out the pub door when i hear my name gettin shouted ,turn around and she there with the lips planted on me, 5 mins later and were in a dark corner with her skintight jeans round her ankles , my tongue all over her nipples and sunk up to the balls in a good old fashioned knee trembler. ahhh happy days, came home quick wash and the misses is in an ok mood as well, fuckin result.


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> nah didnt get the barmaid but this guy i know came in with his wife and then he got totally wasted and she poured him inna taxi and they went home, bout 2 hours later she reappears and starts chatting to me and asking me how to play the bandit(now ive no fuckin idea coz i dont gamble but i'm up there giving it the brass neck), so she buys me a few drinks and its gettin late so i say that im off and away i go , im two mins out the pub door when i hear my name gettin shouted ,turn around and she there with the lips planted on me, 5 mins later and were in a dark corner with her skintight jeans round her ankles , my tongue all over her nipples and sunk up to the balls in a good old fashioned knee trembler. ahhh happy days, came home quick wash and the misses is in an ok mood as well, fuckin result.


I'd better be careful what I say cos my gf reads this occasinaly but it sounds like a result you jammy begger


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, his missus has already caught him with ideas in his head from checking his history 

send me home james! it is snowing and i have a half ounce that i'd like to sit outside with and smoooke


----------



## dura72 (Feb 8, 2010)

i dont really worry that much about gettin caught, my miss's caught me 3 or 4 times b4 but i just talk myself out of it, i dont think she believs me, and i know she dont trust me, but she doesnt nag too much. i got caught by the old 'dodgy texts not deleted ' method. slippy bitch went thru my phone.....doh!!twice.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> nah didnt get the barmaid but this guy i know came in with his wife and then he got totally wasted and she poured him inna taxi and they went home, bout 2 hours later she reappears and starts chatting to me and asking me how to play the bandit(now ive no fuckin idea coz i dont gamble but i'm up there giving it the brass neck), so she buys me a few drinks and its gettin late so i say that im off and away i go , im two mins out the pub door when i hear my name gettin shouted ,turn around and she there with the lips planted on me, 5 mins later and were in a dark corner with her skintight jeans round her ankles , my tongue all over her nipples and sunk up to the balls in a good old fashioned knee trembler. ahhh happy days, came home quick wash and the misses is in an ok mood as well, fuckin result.


 
Get in there my son lol



> i dont really worry that much about gettin caught, my miss's caught me 3 or 4 times b4 but i just talk myself out of it, i dont think she believs me, and i know she dont trust me, but she doesnt nag too much. i got caught by the old 'dodgy texts not deleted ' method. slippy bitch went thru my phone.....doh!!twice.


School boy error mate lol, always clean your txts and your browser history.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that is 1 cool setup mate and talk about discreet i would love that in my house it stresses me out having a tent it's discreet as a bright neon sign lol i think we might have seen the same programme on bbc3 cannabis britains secret farms they demonstrate the camera on there that's why i was thinking just 1hps and the cfls i think covering it up properly and venting through the chimney i should be ok and yeah cheers again mate i'll come back to this page and use hydrponics for the black and white it'll definately save me a few £


Yea soon as we came to look at the house and i saw the wardrobe i knew thats where my grow was gonna be, doesnt get more stealth like lol

N that docu was the same 1, some gorgeous plants on there, makes me cry when u see em gettin ripped up n put in bags for 'incineration', you some snide cop is helpin himself to some of that, i know i would be lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> nah didnt get the barmaid but this guy i know came in with his wife and then he got totally wasted and she poured him inna taxi and they went home, bout 2 hours later she reappears and starts chatting to me and asking me how to play the bandit(now ive no fuckin idea coz i dont gamble but i'm up there giving it the brass neck), so she buys me a few drinks and its gettin late so i say that im off and away i go , im two mins out the pub door when i hear my name gettin shouted ,turn around and she there with the lips planted on me, 5 mins later and were in a dark corner with her skintight jeans round her ankles , my tongue all over her nipples and sunk up to the balls in a good old fashioned knee trembler. ahhh happy days, came home quick wash and the misses is in an ok mood as well, fuckin result.


pmsl ive been waiting to hear how ya wkend was going since the ''kinda fucked'' post the other night lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i see mate i'm with you now i didn't think of that with the differnt heights, the g13 are looking good i'd say 2 of the chronic are definately gonna make it now the others are really not looking good i was thinking about potting them all later (the chronic that is) do you think it'll cause any probs planting them in the rapid rooters before their roots are out? they seem to burst up and keel over the 1 i planted in thelittle plastic cup the other night while mingled looks good now even though i buried most of it's stretch what do you think mate? p.s i would definately go the way your thinking with your grow, how come the change from the trees? is it because of the new arrival on the way mate?


hi dragon, yeah m8 you got it in 1 change of plans due to the new arrival, im still doing my trees this grow start to flower next monday im gonna have 2 600hps and a 1 250hps hung the wrong way round to use as side lighting? hopeing for a good yield from the 9 and they will part finance the nxt grow, but need something regular ive thought alot about that 3wk thing and with a plant thats 9wk flower i dont see too many probs??? whatcha reckon?

ive only ever germed 10 seeds got 6-7 to plants so wasnt very good at it lol but research m8 keep asking etc and your find the right answers.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2010)

here's for trying to roll with shredded hands


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi dragon, yeah m8 you got it in 1 change of plans due to the new arrival, im still doing my trees this grow start to flower next monday im gonna have 2 600hps and a 1 250hps hung the wrong way round to use as side lighting? hopeing for a good yield from the 9 and they will part finance the nxt grow, but need something regular ive thought alot about that 3wk thing and with a plant thats 9wk flower i dont see too many probs??? whatcha reckon?
> 
> ive only ever germed 10 seeds got 6-7 to plants so wasnt very good at it lol but research m8 keep asking etc and your find the right answers.


i think go for it mate and like you said 3weeks rolling on a 9 week flower schedule shouldn't cause much in the way of headaches, i got that little tent earlier aswell it measures 2ftx2fta4ft is was thinking seedlings now and then for 1 mother to keep taking clones i've had enough of seeds i'm gonna go and pot them all now the g13 roots are out of the plugs so i know there fine but it's anybodys guess with the chronic but gonna try anyway can't hurt to try i figure they already look like they want to give the fight lol on a happier note the misses just come home with a new computer game for me M.A.G so gonna give that a go in a bit so how it compares to COD


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

read a review about that MAG if its the same one it isnt spose to much compared to the latest COD which ive completed on easy lol top game. seeds seem to be too much hassle if you got access to clones etc im still new to it all not the smokeing but all the rest and even in my limited experiences ive seen that clones are the easiest,quickiest way to go.

sounds like the g13 are doing well you should read up about the quickest/best way to get them to show sex? it might take some time but if you get a fem from the g13 you might never need to buy/germ seeds again! ive got an itchin to grow that g13xhashplant g13 is a top strain stolen outa some research lab loL you never no lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yea soon as we came to look at the house and i saw the wardrobe i knew thats where my grow was gonna be, doesnt get more stealth like lol
> 
> N that docu was the same 1, some gorgeous plants on there, makes me cry when u see em gettin ripped up n put in bags for 'incineration', you some snide cop is helpin himself to some of that, i know i would be lol


i don't blame you mate i think that's 1 cool stealthy setup my misses isn't impressed i was looking to see how hard it would be to covert our builtins she thinks i'm taking the piss with the plants everywhere so i'm gonna leave it for now i might just wait til she goes out for the day but it's risky buisness in my house after taking the spare room and then trying for her wardrobes aswell lol you know those cops are sampling some even if i was a copper i wouldn't be able to throw all that in the incinerater, we had a bit of a panick earlier the police knocked our door about 10mins after the postman turned up with the new tent they were doing door to doors about a load of breakins in the street behind ours and theres been a couple of attempts in my street, it was quiet funny when i look back now i opened the door saw them stood there and just felt gutted they must have seen the look all over my face all i could think was i'm gonna have to start all over again when they said about the trouble in the area it felt like had won the lottery lol again the misses wasn't impressed when i invited them in


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2010)

fresh pint of stella, you guessed it.FUCKKKKKER

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/bristol/hi/tv_and_radio/newsid_8504000/8504043.stm

and to whoever told me that the switchover had already happened last year, knew i wasn't losing my fucking mind! 

but FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK me drink! i'm too depressed today not to have drinks!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i don't blame you mate i think that's 1 cool stealthy setup my misses isn't impressed i was looking to see how hard it would be to covert our builtins she thinks i'm taking the piss with the plants everywhere so i'm gonna leave it for now i might just wait til she goes out for the day but it's risky buisness in my house after taking the spare room and then trying for her wardrobes aswell lol you know those cops are sampling some even if i was a copper i wouldn't be able to throw all that in the incinerater, we had a bit of a panick earlier the police knocked our door about 10mins after the postman turned up with the new tent they were doing door to doors about a load of breakins in the street behind ours and theres been a couple of attempts in my street, it was quiet funny when i look back now i opened the door saw them stood there and just felt gutted they must have seen the look all over my face all i could think was i'm gonna have to start all over again when they said about the trouble in the area it felt like had won the lottery lol again the misses wasn't impressed when i invited them in


 
LMAO, if the polis had knocked on my door i think they guilty look on my face would of been enough to warrent a warrent lol, my face tells all, i cant lie to save my life either, honest to a fault.

Not heard of M.A.G. but i recently completed COD modern warefare, like sambo on easy, tried it on a level up n kept gettin shot lol, but fuckin awesome game, if way to short, More into racin games for the 360.

On another note, my limp shoot has perked up alot, now got 2 healthy lookin girls, wish i had planted to my rooms capacity, but been a while so gonna use this as a test grow m hopefully get some money from it to fund a better second grow. N i dont think your missus will be impressed if she gets home from work 1 day to find her wardrobe full of plants lol.
Glad your G13 are ok, and fingers crossed with the chronic.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> read a review about that MAG if its the same one it isnt spose to much compared to the latest COD which ive completed on easy lol top game. seeds seem to be too much hassle if you got access to clones etc im still new to it all not the smokeing but all the rest and even in my limited experiences ive seen that clones are the easiest,quickiest way to go.
> 
> sounds like the g13 are doing well you should read up about the quickest/best way to get them to show sex? it might take some time but if you get a fem from the g13 you might never need to buy/germ seeds again! ive got an itchin to grow that g13xhashplant g13 is a top strain stolen outa some research lab loL you never no lol


i'm a fan of mw2 aswell mate i only done it on easy aswell then straight to the on-line, i plan on vegging them a little taking a clone of each and flowering them and just leaving 1 fem to see how it copes going straight to 12/12 even if there's more than 1 fem i'm only gonna keep the 1 strongest and prob bin the others unless sum1 wants them, i do plan on 1 more bag of seeds reg just to get 1 fem for cloning still want that sage to see how they go


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2010)

cod should only be played on the hard-> hardest difficulty. it has little re-play value i've found, as with near all shooter games, so it's always a must to play it on hard. i ocmpleted the first one on hard in about 8 hours and the second on hardest one in about 6 hours. they're both fantastic games (single player!) if short and wih rather wack story lines, but the multiplayed of the first was such a load of shit that i refuse to buy the second for it's multiplayer

anywa,s, may be back, may be not, amy be soon, may be never. peeeaaaaaaace uk


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> LMAO, if the polis had knocked on my door i think they guilty look on my face would of been enough to warrent a warrent lol, my face tells all, i cant lie to save my life either, honest to a fault.
> 
> Not heard of M.A.G. but i recently completed COD modern warefare, like sambo on easy, tried it on a level up n kept gettin shot lol, but fuckin awesome game, if way to short, More into racin games for the 360.
> 
> ...


cheers mate glad to heer there going well, after seeing your setup i'm definately tempted but the misses would freak she wasn't very happy the first time she looked in tent and found 5 3fters she thought i was only gonna do 1 and now there's 11 seeds on the go and the other setup underway she's not a happy bunny, she's sort of come good now but like i said the wardrobe might push her over the edge we'll see soon enough lol right i'm off to pot those before i feed my girls i got my brother coming down with his camera 2mo so hopefully i might have some pics to show you all i'm really hoping so because it does my head in not being able to show them to any1


----------



## dura72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Traditional Capitalism , You have two cows. You sell one and buy a bull. You herd grows and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.

An American Corporation , You have two cows. You sell one, and force the other to produce the milk of four cows. You are surprised when the cow drops dead.

French corporation , You have two cows. You go on strike because you want three cows.

A Japanese corporation , You have two cows. You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce 20 times the milk. You then create clever cartoon cow images called Cowkimon (tm) and market them world wide.

A German Corporation , You have two cows. You re-engineer them so they live for a hundred years, eat once a month and milk themselves.

A British Corporation ,You have two cows. Both are mad.

An Italian Corporation . You have two cows. But you don't know where they are. You break for lunch.

A Russian Corporation , You have two cows. You count them and learn you have five cows. You count them again and learn you have forty two cows. You count them again and learn you have twelve cows. You stop counting cows and open another bottle of Vodka.

A Swiss Corporation , You have 5000 cows, none of which belong to you. You charge other people for storing them.

A Hindu Corporation , You have two cows. You worship them.

A Chinese Corporation , You have two cows. You have 300 people milking them. You claim full employment and high bovine productivity and arrest the newsman who reported the numbers.

An Arkansas Corporation , You have two cows. That one on the left is kind of cute.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Traditional Capitalism , You have two cows. You sell one and buy a bull. You herd grows and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.
> 
> An American Corporation , You have two cows. You sell one, and force the other to produce the milk of four cows. You are surprised when the cow drops dead.
> 
> ...


Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate glad to heer there going well, after seeing your setup i'm definately tempted but the misses would freak she wasn't very happy the first time she looked in tent and found 5 3fters she thought i was only gonna do 1 and now there's 11 seeds on the go and the other setup underway she's not a happy bunny, she's sort of come good now but like i said the wardrobe might push her over the edge we'll see soon enough lol right i'm off to pot those before i feed my girls i got my brother coming down with his camera 2mo so hopefully i might have some pics to show you all i'm really hoping so because it does my head in not being able to show them to any1


Happy potting, would be good to see some pics, would take of mine, but a fresh shoot aint that exciting lol... n gotta keep the missus sweet, hell to pay otherwise.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cod should only be played on the hard-> hardest difficulty. it has little re-play value i've found, as with near all shooter games, so it's always a must to play it on hard. i ocmpleted the first one on hard in about 8 hours and the second on hardest one in about 6 hours. they're both fantastic games (single player!) if short and wih rather wack story lines, but the multiplayed of the first was such a load of shit that i refuse to buy the second for it's multiplayer
> 
> anywa,s, may be back, may be not, amy be soon, may be never. peeeaaaaaaace uk


Any game should be played on hard first, but i kept gettin fuckin shot, ima bit gun ho, n get picked off by runnin into a mass gunfight, although the sniper missions or sniper gun is my fave, id love to be a sniper, bit of a crack shot irl.

N wherever your off to, have fun

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cod should only be played on the hard-> hardest difficulty. it has little re-play value i've found, as with near all shooter games, so it's always a must to play it on hard. i ocmpleted the first one on hard in about 8 hours and the second on hardest one in about 6 hours. they're both fantastic games (single player!) if short and wih rather wack story lines, but the multiplayed of the first was such a load of shit that i refuse to buy the second for it's multiplayer
> 
> anywa,s, may be back, may be not, amy be soon, may be never. peeeaaaaaaace uk


i'd love to be that good mate but i'm awful i have to go on-line it's the only way i get to kill something thats not on easy lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Happy potting, would be good to see some pics, would take of mine, but a fresh shoot aint that exciting lol... n gotta keep the missus sweet, hell to pay otherwise.


well just finished the potting thinking i might get more of the chronic than i expected or i'm just hoping lol yeah with the misses i just mentioned it again converting the wardrobes and her answer was carry on but know that's where you'll be sleeping coz u won't be sleeping with me any more i was thinking though if i did it now before valentines day then i could make it up to her by the usual sucking up and a couple of prezzies and all women are forgiving on valentines day especially if they want some presents and a romantic day and for another setup i can go without for a few days especially knowing my misses is a romanticlol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> well just finished the potting thinking i might get more of the chronic than i expected or i'm just hoping lol yeah with the misses i just mentioned it again converting the wardrobes and her answer was carry on but know that's where you'll be sleeping coz u won't be sleeping with me any more i was thinking though if i did it now before valentines day then i could make it up to her by the usual sucking up and a couple of prezzies and all women are forgiving on valentines day especially if they want some presents and a romantic day and for another setup i can go without for a few days especially knowing my misses is a romanticlol


Lol, well least you will be warm in with the plants... fuck it, get the second room up asap n make it up on V day, plenty of time to work ur magic on her lol.

Good to have your lil ones in pots now, i always go straight from germination to the pots they will flower in, less hassle that way, n aim high, gotta be done, shame i aim high n get low, but its all for free once i paid the elec bill n the hydro shop, n the missus for the hassle, but still free in my eyes lol

I never actually played online with the 360, but then im very rearly onit, i'll have a go at kickin your ass on COD Modern Warfare though lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Lol, well least you will be warm in with the plants... fuck it, get the second room up asap n make it up on V day, plenty of time to work ur magic on her lol.
> 
> Good to have your lil ones in pots now, i always go straight from germination to the pots they will flower in, less hassle that way, n aim high, gotta be done, shame i aim high n get low, but its all for free once i paid the elec bill n the hydro shop, n the missus for the hassle, but still free in my eyes lol
> 
> I never actually played online with the 360, but then im very rearly onit, i'll have a go at kickin your ass on COD Modern Warfare though lol


like you said mate plenty of time to work my magic and she'll calm down in a day or 2 lol i'm on the ps3 mate and don't have my original mw i gave it my mate who broke his and was nearly crying my fav so far got to be world at war i love the ww2 games and movies but haven't played on it since mw2 came out, take it easy mate i'm off for an hour or so to have a go on that mag game to see if it's any good i'll be back on then i'll post if it's any good


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> like you said mate plenty of time to work my magic and she'll calm down in a day or 2 lol i'm on the ps3 mate and don't have my original mw i gave it my mate who broke his and was nearly crying my fav so far got to be world at war i love the ww2 games and movies but haven't played on it since mw2 came out, take it easy mate i'm off for an hour or so to have a go on that mag game to see if it's any good i'll be back on then i'll post if it's any good


PS3 mehhh lol, 360 all the way.

Have fun mate, off to bed now anyway.

Take it easy

Peace


----------



## NugHead420 (Feb 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> once u start tho it takes over and u spend more and more money on it but then u start getting buds so it all pays for its self in a few grows lol. Good luck mate, this weathesr a bitch but the suns on its ways back now so wont be long b4 u can turn ya heating off.


thanks mate, dont think ill be turning my heating off anytime soon, even had a touch of snow today might start buying a few supplies ready for the spring though.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2010)

well guys it's my official opinion that MAG is absolutely fecking shite i'm taking my copy back later and getting my £40 back it doesn't even come close to COD a load of wank i'm gutted about the couple of hours of my life i won't get back and to think i could have been doing something productive like watching tv or having a pull on my pud lol


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey people. I'm considering investing in a HPS rig, with a dual spectrum bulb for both veg and flowering. I'm just not sure how many plants I could cultivate under one of these things from start to finish. I just want to keep myself in decent smoke (fed up of smoking glass from my local chav), so 2 or 3 plants should do it. 1 or 2 if the yeild is really good. I'm still new to this stuff.. 

I've done abit of reading, and I came to the conclusion that: 

1 250w hps will give out in the region of 26,750 lumens.

Divide by 3 plants, and they'll be getting just under 9000 lumens each... which I think is pretty good. Though I guess you've gotta take into account the fact that the lights will have to be distanced from the plants, thus losing intensity from the plants perspective. 

1 400w hps will give out in the region of 42,800 lumens.

4 plants @ 10,700 lumens each, or 5 at 8560 lumens. 


I'm thinking that a 250w would probably do nicely for growing 3 plants with pretty nice tight buds. 
....But I could well be talking out of my arse 

Anyone who knows this stuff, lil help?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

NugHead420 said:


> thanks mate, dont think ill be turning my heating off anytime soon, even had a touch of snow today might start buying a few supplies ready for the spring though.


We had snow to, wish it would fuck off allready, n like west said it will take over, i paid less attention when i had a kid lol... soon as u get into it and you get your first elec bill, the heating will be off, snow or otherwise, anything to save that lil bit more cash till your trees grow money, or is that just me lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> well guys it's my official opinion that MAG is absolutely fecking shite i'm taking my copy back later and getting my £40 back it doesn't even come close to COD a load of wank i'm gutted about the couple of hours of my life i won't get back and to think i could have been doing something productive like watching tv or having a pull on my pud lol


lol, not what u was expectin then, know why that is dont u... coz u got a PS3, no decent games onit lol.. n that time wasted could of been spent staring at your plants whispering sweet nothings, that or gettin your wardrobe grow started, *shakes head*


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

hippychild123 said:


> Hey people. I'm considering investing in a HPS rig.....
> 
> ....Anyone who knows this stuff, lil help?


How many you can grow would also depend on the size of your grow room... What dimensions you workin with?, cant promise i will be able to advise you, but will be more info for the guys on here that can.


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> How many you can grow would also depend on the size of your grow room... What dimensions you workin with?, cant promise i will be able to advise you, but will be more info for the guys on here that can.


At the moment, I'm vegging in a wardrobe compartment thats about 2' high, 2' deep and 4' wide... Though the compartment above is the same dimesions only with another 2' of height to work with, which I was considering using for flowering.

Either way, I'm more than up for LSTing my plants to give myself plenty of room to work in.. 

I'm pretty disorganised, at the moment I'm struggling through the seedling stage, 8 plants (going to narrow it down to the 4 healthiest after 2 weeks), 1 23w cfl... another 105w on its way in the post, but I'm finding it difficult to find/afford all the fittings and work out how I'm going to set up a CFL grow.. 

A nice HPS could make it all easier I figured..

I would try a 150W, but I don't know whether it'll grow 4 plants, plus a 250 is only a couple of extra quid on ebay. But then I'd like to have the option of doing a larger grow in the future, probably in a different grow space, and I don't know how many plants a 250 could handle.. 

This is my first grow, and it's more for educational purposes than yeild. But now I've gotten started, I've realised that I'd quite like some big beastly plants


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, not what u was expectin then, know why that is dont u... coz u got a PS3, no decent games onit lol.. n that time wasted could of been spent staring at your plants whispering sweet nothings, that or gettin your wardrobe grow started, *shakes head*


lol you know that's true mate on all counts, the misses has come good on the wardrobes already as long as i only use 1 half of the builtin (mine) the only prob is it might have to wait a little while til after i've done finshed the attic conversion i had a big dent in my cash flow today i lost my cash in hand hook up after he tried ripping me off for £400 he threw in a few to many insults infront of every1 on site and i accidently hit him a couple of times so i'm gonna concentrate at 1 at a time just for now or until i get a bit of spare cash in between it should't cost much though i was thinking of using everything out of the tent light,in-line fan, carbon filter, fans can you think of anything else i'd need mate because i really would like to do it sooner rather than later and ditch the tent


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

hippychild123 said:


> At the moment, I'm vegging in a wardrobe compartment thats about 2' high, 2' deep and 4' wide...
> 
> ...This is my first grow, and it's more for educational purposes than yeild. But now I've gotten started, I've realised that I'd quite like some big beastly plants


Hey HippyChild.

I've not done an LST grow b4 but im thinkin maybe with the hight you have it would be best, as for your lights you can go 2 ways with HPS:
250W HPS will cover .5x.5m and needs to be about .3m above your plants.
400wHPS will cover .8x.8m and needs to be about .45m above your plants.
(your room is .6wx1.2dx.6h in meters)
So both will fit if you flower in the room with an extra .6m in height.
(400w HPS £89.00 200w HPS £85.00 Inc ballast and euro reflector)

you will loose some light in areas of your room if u go for the 250HPS, but that will throw less heat off, ive not used HPS as yet, gettin 1 for my flower so im not sure on what heat they throw out, so its kinda depending on heat output and costs.

As for how many plants you could grow i couldt say, not done LST so dont know how many you can put in, as an estimat my room is .89x1.12x1.9m and i got told about 4-6, but im growin trees.

CFL's from what i have grown b4 didnt give much yield, but i was using 1 x 125cfl for both flower n veg, n off 1 plant didnt get much.

but you are also going to need fans for intake and extraction and a carbon filter, which again cost money... what you think might be a lil cheap room to grow can build up.

*Self Edit*, if non of that makes sense or confused u even more my appologies lol, just finished work and a 3 hrs of uni, heads a bit gone, but i think i may have covered your lighting issues if not how many plants you could grow

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/Budget_Indoor_Grow_Lights.html


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol you know that's true mate on all counts, the misses has come good on the wardrobes already as long as i only use 1 half of the builtin (mine) the only prob is it might have to wait a little while til after i've done finshed the attic conversion i had a big dent in my cash flow today i lost my cash in hand hook up after he tried ripping me off for £400 he threw in a few to many insults infront of every1 on site and i accidently hit him a couple of times so i'm gonna concentrate at 1 at a time just for now or until i get a bit of spare cash in between it should't cost much though i was thinking of using everything out of the tent light,in-line fan, carbon filter, fans can you think of anything else i'd need mate because i really would like to do it sooner rather than later and ditch the tent


Cash flow is a killer mate, i feel for you on that one, although wise not to try n knock out your cash injection lol

I think so long as you have ur plants, your lights, intake and outake of air and your filter, thats all your gonna need really, get a lil grow room up n running, get some cash from that and put that into the bigger grow, least you have cash comming in then.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Cash flow is a killer mate, i feel for you on that one, although wise not to try n knock out your cash injection lol
> 
> I think so long as you have ur plants, your lights, intake and outake of air and your filter, thats all your gonna need really, get a lil grow room up n running, get some cash from that and put that into the bigger grow, least you have cash comming in then.


im with you there mate just having a look at the wardrobe it measures 2ft deep 4ftwide by 8ft high it is a built in triple i was thinking carbon filter up high with ducting coming down for exhaust and small extractor fan running from the misses side to draw air in via ducting and a single drill hole through the bottom corner for 1 power lead in and some reflective sheeting on all sides do you think that would do for 2 trained plants mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> im with you there mate just having a look at the wardrobe it measures 2ft deep 4ftwide by 8ft high it is a built in triple i was thinking carbon filter up high with ducting coming down for exhaust and small extractor fan running from the misses side to draw air in via ducting and a single drill hole through the bottom corner for 1 power lead in and some reflective sheeting on all sides do you think that would do for 2 trained plants mate?


Yeah sounds ideal, not sure what fan your using for extraction to ur filter, wouldnt need much your room is about 1.8 cubic mtrs, and your basic bathroom extraction fan is can do about 85 cubic mtrs an hour.

Fuckin heads gone... was battered at uni do fuckin costings, basic maths seems to be failing me today lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2010)

christmastree sticks!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah sounds ideal, not sure what fan your using for extraction to ur filter, wouldnt need much your room is about 1.8 cubic mtrs, and your basic bathroom extraction fan is can do about 85 cubic mtrs an hour.
> 
> Fuckin heads gone... was battered at uni do fuckin costings, basic maths seems to be failing me today lol


cheers mate i was going to use the 1 out of the tent the in-line it's a tt 100 there is no cfm on the box but there is a load of numbers on it at best i can assume it's the measurement saying 187m3/h but if it's to powerful i'll get the next size up from the bathroom extractor i got for intake, and your maths skills will return mate i'm absolutely useless at maths i worked in a casino for a couple of years and had the basics but now i need to use my fingers for counting to anything over 10 lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> christmastree sticks!


WTF lol love randomness

Is it me or is RIU slow as fuck atm


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i was going to use the 1 out of the tent the in-line it's a tt 100 there is no cfm on the box but there is a load of numbers on it at best i can assume it's the measurement saying 187m3/h but if it's to powerful i'll get the next size up from the bathroom extractor i got for intake, and your maths skills will return mate i'm absolutely useless at maths i worked in a casino for a couple of years and had the basics but now i need to use my fingers for counting to anything over 10 lol



Yaeh your TT 100 fan will...

High speed - Will move up to 187 m3/h airflow rate and will handle up to 135 Pa resistance.

Low speed - Will move up to 145 m3/h airflow rate and will handle up to 121 Pa resistance
and basic maths kills me, pretty scary for someone who worked in finance for 16 years lol (13yrs... cant count lol)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> christmastree sticks!



yes tip top loving the randomness


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

so i think when the time comes ima get http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/Hydroponics_Axial_Duct.html this fan, bargain for £10 and mount it in the room isteslf and push the air through the carbon filter into the attic space... thoughts?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yaeh your TT 100 fan will...
> 
> High speed - Will move up to 187 m3/h airflow rate and will handle up to 135 Pa resistance.
> 
> ...


LOL mate, i have no idea what that means mate i know i probably should but i'm a dumb arse roofer i've never had to deal with fans before but job done i'll use it cheers mate, i got a bit of good news all but 1 of the chronic seem to have come good looks the stems just needed to be buried a bit  and my brother isn't coming down now he's being a dick so i borrowed his camera i'm gonna get the misses to have a go for me so hopefully pics tonight fingers crossed


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

i pushed air through my rhino filter it didnt work, other people have said that theres works pushing rather than sucking. check before u install or could be interesting later when u need it 

edit - they might of had a different make of filter


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> LOL mate, i have no idea what that means mate i know i probably should but i'm a dumb arse roofer i've never had to deal with fans before but job done i'll use it cheers mate, i got a bit of good news all but 1 of the chronic seem to have come good looks the stems just needed to be buried a bit  and my brother isn't coming down now he's being a dick so i borrowed his camera i'm gonna get the misses to have a go for me so hopefully pics tonight fingers crossed


means nowt to me either to be honest, just pulled it from a website, i get the 187 m3/h bit but the rest might aswell be greek.

Glad your Chronic have finally pulled themselves together, n would be good to have a ganders at your ladies, see how they doin.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i pushed air through my rhino filter it didnt work, other people have said that theres works pushing rather than sucking. check before u install or could be interesting later when u need it
> 
> edit - they might of had a different make of filter


Yeah i read somewhere that pushing doesnt work, but then read some threads where they say it does, when the time comes i will see how space is lookin, i should really have enough space... we shall see though, i'll look into it more when things start to smell lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> means nowt to me either to be honest, just pulled it from a website, i get the 187 m3/h bit but the rest might aswell be greek.
> 
> Glad your Chronic have finally pulled themselves together, n would be good to have a ganders at your ladies, see how they doin.


cheers mate were sat yer like a pair of dumb arses trying to figure out how to turn the bastard thing on (camera) i'm sure this thing came off a russian sattelite lol if worse comes to it i'll drag his arse over 2mo i'm not holding much confidence but the misses is pretty clever so hopefully she'll figure it out and yeah the chronic seemed to right themselves ealier while i was working the only good part of my day it's been a bad 1 today ripped off, lost my cash in hand and i'm sure i broke 1 of the little bones in my hand its still throbbing like a bitch


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah i read somewhere that pushing doesnt work, but then read some threads where they say it does, when the time comes i will see how space is lookin, i should really have enough space... we shall see though, i'll look into it more when things start to smell lol


i've got my in-line in the tent and my carbon filter on the floor outside connected by roughly 2m of tube ducting seems to work ok aslong as i don't open the tent, should the the filter be inside the tent having the surrounding air being drawn in through it mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate were sat yer like a pair of dumb arses trying to figure out how to turn the bastard thing on (camera) i'm sure this thing came off a russian sattelite lol if worse comes to it i'll drag his arse over 2mo i'm not holding much confidence but the misses is pretty clever so hopefully she'll figure it out and yeah the chronic seemed to right themselves ealier while i was working the only good part of my day it's been a bad 1 today ripped off, lost my cash in hand and i'm sure i broke 1 of the little bones in my hand its still throbbing like a bitch


Give it here, lets have a look lol.

Bone on bone is never gonna end happily is it, baseball bat on bone, now theres a winning combination, just dont always have 1 in your back pocket for those occasions. N no matter how hard you day has been, gettin home to your perky lil plants always brightens it up.

Shameless CH4... Fuckin love it


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i've got my in-line in the tent and my carbon filter on the floor outside connected by roughly 2m of tube ducting seems to work ok aslong as i don't open the tent, should the the filter be inside the tent having the surrounding air being drawn in through it mate?


Yeah the thinkin would be to have the air drawn into the filter and expelled out, rather than blown through the filter, but ive seen threads with people sayin both ways work.

Thinkin about it im gonna have a 400w HPS in by that time so i will have space at the top of the grow to hang a filter and fan.

Scrap the last few posts, i talk shit lol
(N yeah can see all you lurkers noddin your head )


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah the thinkin would be to have the air drawn into the filter and expelled out, rather than blown through the filter, but ive seen threads with people sayin both ways work.
> 
> Thinkin about it im gonna have a 400w HPS in by that time so i will have space at the top of the grow to hang a filter and fan.
> 
> ...


cheers mate i'll try it the other way when i put it in the wardrobe, i 'm glad i didn't have a bat on me i'd probably be locked up now lol i'm still waiting to see if there's any come back on earlier but i doubt it i think his big steroid ego will take longer to heal than his jaw and nose lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i've got my in-line in the tent and my carbon filter on the floor outside connected by roughly 2m of tube ducting seems to work ok aslong as i don't open the tent, should the the filter be inside the tent having the surrounding air being drawn in through it mate?


i've got mine in the tent, no problem. brought the same model (rhino) and it didnt work outside of the dry chamber i got went into the room and it was stinking like there was nothing there, like sm4rt said some people have said it worked, i checked it out before i brought the damn thing. (check my post) lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

figured out what's wrong with the camera the batteries are dead mate honestly it's hard work being this dumb with only 1 head lol hunting down all the remotes now to see if we can sort it tonight and yeah i'm so glad about coming home and seeing them doing well i don't think i could have handled much more bad news today but a couple of hours of calming down and feeling much better now round 2 2mo when i go to collect my money i think fuck him i've done the work i will get paid one way or the other


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'll try it the other way when i put it in the wardrobe, i 'm glad i didn't have a bat on me i'd probably be locked up now lol i'm still waiting to see if there's any come back on earlier but i doubt it i think his big steroid ego will take longer to heal than his jaw and nose lol


Steroid ego's, dont u just love em lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> figured out what's wrong with the camera the batteries are dead mate honestly it's hard work being this dumb with only 1 head lol hunting down all the remotes now to see if we can sort it tonight and yeah i'm so glad about coming home and seeing them doing well i don't think i could have handled much more bad news today but a couple of hours of calming down and feeling much better now round 2 2mo when i go to collect my money i think fuck him i've done the work i will get paid one way or the other


lol, remote controlls are always good for batteries, only prob is when u have used them all b4, i got 4 remotes n only batteries for 1 lol.

N if u done the work u get the cash, but no fighting, at least till u get the cash of him lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i've got mine in the tent, no problem. brought the same model (rhino) and it didnt work outside of the dry chamber i got went into the room and it was stinking like there was nothing there, like sm4rt said some people have said it worked, i checked it out before i brought the damn thing. (check my post) lol


looking good mate i'm gonna leave mine alone for now otherwise i have pull the plants out and i'm lazy and i don't think they'll go back in tidy due to growing into 1 and other my setup is a little differnt no cool tube and the tent is seceret jardin with only 2 main inlet outlet holes your is looking good mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, remote controlls are always good for batteries, only prob is when u have used them all b4, i got 4 remotes n only batteries for 1 lol.
> 
> N if u done the work u get the cash, but no fighting, at least till u get the cash of him lol


our remotes are the same mate the batteries are handed down from remote to remote lol he's the big bully type mate that thinks he can do what he wants he's always been alright with me in the past but earlier took the piss sevearly i don't think he thought i was capable of dropping him on his arse i'll go see him 2mo and see if his attitude has improved if not then unfortunately there'll be more fighting i'm hoping not though my hand is already pumping lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> our remotes are the same mate the batteries are handed down from remote to remote lol he's the big bully type mate that thinks he can do what he wants he's always been alright with me in the past but earlier took the piss sevearly i don't think he thought i was capable of dropping him on his arse i'll go see him 2mo and see if his attitude has improved if not then unfortunately there'll be more fighting i'm hoping not though my hand is already pumping lol


Its always the big ones that go down the quickest, good luck with the 'chat' lol n gettin what your owed.

Im off off to bed now mate, im fucked.

Catch you later.

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Its always the big ones that go down the quickest, good luck with the 'chat' lol n gettin what your owed.
> 
> Im off off to bed now mate, im fucked.
> 
> ...


cheers mate lets hope so take easy mate


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 9, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey HippyChild.
> 
> I've not done an LST grow b4 but im thinkin maybe with the hight you have it would be best, as for your lights you can go 2 ways with HPS:
> 250W HPS will cover .5x.5m and needs to be about .3m above your plants.
> ...


Hahaha you made perfect sence man. Thanks for the info, and the cool link . 

As this is my first grow, I might just stick to cfls. I might be moving house soon anyway, so it'd be pretty impractical to set up for a grow space I might not have in 3 months time.. 

But when I get settled again, I'll make sure I have some money set aside for a HPS rig  

You vegged and flowered with 1 cfl? How many plants? Just the one? .. I've got 1 85watter for 5 plants at the moment... it's totally stupid of me, but luckily they're still only seedlings. Really I need another two of these before they start vegging, but cash is not currently on my side.. 

I'd throw all but one out, but knowing my luck I'd be stuck with a male... 

Hard times.. :/ lol

Thanks again man.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

hippychild123 said:


> Hahaha you made perfect sence man. Thanks for the info, and the cool link .
> ...
> You vegged and flowered with 1 cfl? How many plants?...


Hey Hippy

yeah had 1 x 125CFL blue and 1 x 125 CFL red, and just the one plant, didnt have space for anymore, have to say dont know if it was my lack of knowlege or what but my yield for that 1 plant was less than an OZ, wasnt impressed but was my own so cant complain lol.

If you movin though will be good practise for when u move and get into it propper.
And i know about the hard times, glad i got most the stuff needed b4 cash ran out lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2010)

haha, fecking respect! some local lads just got busted for £1,000,000 of plants in a closed bank 

i tell you there's been a HUGE amount of commercial guys getting bsuted around here. most are getting a hundred hours or so CS a small fine and a mark for a few months, but it's still not good. don't read anything about home growers getting done in though, i've heard of more that have had rippers kicking their door in than have had the police do it


----------



## jake devine (Feb 10, 2010)

hi iin the live in the uk can sum one tell me if the church it good four growing coz i groo sum tiy stik last yer and the plice fond it and took it awy any tips plz


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2010)

i grew church my very first grow. my white widow was better, but the church was still a great great smoke, despite me going wako on the ph levels courtesy of my fuck stupid two prong manual bastard!  dont buy those!

but yeah, church is great and was a very problem free grow, i'd suggest topping them


----------



## jake devine (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks ganja thats good im going to use chicken shit if you no if thats good and bone mill im doing an out grow this year i live in london is it good four growing thef


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

hey guys any1 know how to post pics managed to some in my album but don't know how to get them on here already tried copying and pasting the URL and show pic but just got the little red x cheers guys got to ask been at it for 40mins lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

hey guys got there in the end sort of, smart could of done with your help on this 1 mate thank heavens for the clever women that stand behind us even with the batteries sorted mate still couldn't figure out how to use it luckily the misses got some brain cells through lack of neglect and abuse 1 of us had to have some grey matter i'm just greatful it's her coz if was the brains in our household we wouldn't be doing very well the only healthy things would be the plants lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys got there in the end sort of, smart could of done with your help on this 1 mate thank heavens for the clever women that stand behind us even with the batteries sorted mate still couldn't figure out how to use it luckily the misses got some brain cells through lack of neglect and abuse 1 of us had to have some grey matter i'm just greatful it's her coz if was the brains in our household we wouldn't be doing very well the only healthy things would be the plants lol


fuck me those chronics were quick, but on a serious note if you ever feel like donating some blue cheese I know a real good spot.

Nice work


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> fuck me those chronics were quick, but on a serious note if you ever feel like donating some blue cheese I know a real good spot.
> 
> Nice work


lol mate they the chronic come good aswell now mate 100% g rate they just needed a helping hand and have already overtaken the g13 looks like they're gonna be fast growers the blue cheese didn't start as fast, and if i'm in your neck of the woods i'll stop in mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol mate they the chronic come good aswell now mate 100% g rate they just needed a helping hand and have already overtaken the g13 looks like they're gonna be fast growers the blue cheese didn't start as fast, and if i'm in your neck of the woods i'll stop in mate


just don't top the chrons, they are big cola growers and ace for sog. take the lowest branches for cuttings.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

i'll post some pics of my seedlings 2mo i might start a journal if not i'll veg them and start 1 with the clones i plan on 3 different types chronic, g13 haze, and an other not sure about the third though was thinking sage?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> just don't top the chrons, they are big cola growers and ace for sog. take the lowest branches for cuttings.


cheers mate i won't i remember you saying that when i originally asked for advice on decent yeilders do you know if you'll be dealing with TH seeds i'm seriously thinking about sage at the mo


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'll post some pics of my seedlings 2mo i might start a journal if not i'll veg them and start 1 with the clones i plan on 3 different types chronic, g13 haze, and an other not sure about the third though was thinking sage?


I don't do th seeds, personally had too much bad luck with them.

t.g.a. are pretty sweet though, space queen (c99xromluan) ftw.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I don't do th seeds, personally had too much bad luck with them.
> 
> t.g.a. are pretty sweet though, space queen (c99xromluan) ftw.


they look like they'd fill the gap do you think these would do well from clones in 12/12 all theory of course mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> they look like they'd fill the gap do you think these would do well from clones in 12/12 all theory of course mate



I would guess that they would do nicely nicely so to speak.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys got there in the end sort of, smart could of done with your help on this 1 mate thank heavens for the clever women that stand behind us even with the batteries sorted mate still couldn't figure out how to use it luckily the misses got some brain cells through lack of neglect and abuse 1 of us had to have some grey matter i'm just greatful it's her coz if was the brains in our household we wouldn't be doing very well the only healthy things would be the plants lol


lolol, love the first few posts b4 this one 

even if i was here i wouldnt of been any help mate, cant get pics on threads myself, i managed to get em in my album but thats about it...

N so long as you got healthy plants, who needs brain cells... talkin of healthy plants those are lookin awesome mate, good to see them doin well, green n bushy, how we like it.
Well i prefer mine ginger n a landin strip, but thats a diff kinda bush lol.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

Coursework is doin my fuckin nutt in, and house is fuckin baltic, seriously thinkin bout sittin in my grow room, toasty in there, started smokin again yesterday which has fucked me off no end, stresses of uni or so im blaming lol.

You get yourself sorted with steroid freak today dragon ?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I would guess that they would do nicely nicely so to speak.


you'll have an order for them next week mate but of course they won't be the 1's that i'd be publicly growing lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> you'll have an order for them next week mate but of course they won't be the 1's that i'd be publicly growing lol


of course you won't, just for souvenir purposes only.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Coursework is doin my fuckin nutt in, and house is fuckin baltic, seriously thinkin bout sittin in my grow room, toasty in there, started smokin again yesterday which has fucked me off no end, stresses of uni or so im blaming lol.
> 
> You get yourself sorted with steroid freak today dragon ?


go sit in the grow room mate i find mine the most relaxing place in the house lol yeah all sorted mate no money unfortunately he obviously thought yesterday was a fluke and he was all pumped up when i went to see him veins out everywhere but were even now i got the pleasure of teaching him some manners so i concider us quits now the look on his face when he tells people he got turned over by a nobody half his size twice will have him wishing he hadn't been a bully and just done the right thing, i imagine he'll think twice now before ripping some1 else of due to size difference


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> of course you won't, just for souvenir purposes only.


definately mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol, love the first few posts b4 this one
> 
> even if i was here i wouldnt of been any help mate, cant get pics on threads myself, i managed to get em in my album but thats about it...
> 
> ...


funny you say that mate i got a ginger misses no landing strip though she keeps removing it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

with the pic mate i just right clicked on it and copied and then pasted into the comments box all the other ways i got the red x


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> go sit in the grow room mate i find mine the most relaxing place in the house lol yeah all sorted mate no money unfortunately he obviously thought yesterday was a fluke and he was all pumped up when i went to see him veins out everywhere but were even now i got the pleasure of teaching him some manners so i concider us quits now the look on his face when he tells people he got turned over by a nobody half his size twice will have him wishing he hadn't been a bully and just done the right thing, i imagine he'll think twice now before ripping some1 else of due to size difference


 
No money, bit of a shitter like, but least u got it sorted, n only prob with guys like that is, they never learn.

*Good thinkin, tried every way apart from that lol*

Well im off to bed, fucked...

Take it easy mate

Peace


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> with the pic mate i just right clicked on it and copied and then pasted into the comments box all the other ways i got the red x


you got msn or anything


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No money, bit of a shitter like, but least u got it sorted, n only prob with guys like that is, they never learn.
> 
> *Good thinkin, tried every way apart from that lol*
> 
> ...


yeah take it easy mate i'll catch ya later and try to stay relaxed mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you got msn or anything


got a hotmail account mate is that any good?


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> got a hotmail account mate is that any good?


if you don't have the little program that lets you send instant messages to each other you can download it here
http://download.live.com/?sku=messenger

you can use your hotmail account login for it or make a new one if you want to, would just lift some of the constraints i have on me.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> if you don't have the little program that lets you send instant messages to each other you can download it here
> http://download.live.com/?sku=messenger
> 
> you can use your hotmail account login for it or make a new one if you want to, would just lift some of the constraints i have on me.


Got the misses on it now mate be done in a couple of minutes


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> if you don't have the little program that lets you send instant messages to each other you can download it here
> http://download.live.com/?sku=messenger
> 
> you can use your hotmail account login for it or make a new one if you want to, would just lift some of the constraints i have on me.


done mate what's your e-mail adress pm it to me


----------



## AbriCo (Feb 10, 2010)

hey, does anyone know if you get busted for growing in the UK do they confiscate your grow equipment or just the plants?

Also, anyone had any bad experiences with basementlighting.com?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2010)

AbriCo said:


> hey, does anyone know if you get busted for growing in the UK do they confiscate your grow equipment or just the plants?
> 
> Also, anyone had any bad experiences with basementlighting.com?


don't know about basement lighting mate but they will take all your shit all they'll leave is your pots and a mess behind


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 10, 2010)

AbriCo said:


> hey, does anyone know if you get busted for growing in the UK do they confiscate your grow equipment or just the plants?
> 
> Also, anyone had any bad experiences with basementlighting.com?



basement lighting are legit, i've been to their premesis.

They have a warehouse and not a shop as such and rely solely on internet sales.

Their prices are good and they have the stock too, if you can be bothered to drive all the way there to nottingham i think it is, then you can get a nice discount.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2010)

speedyseeds do you no of a uk clone only strain called ''tutti''

nice plants dragon, i had a friend try grow the blue cheese he tottally fucked em up they looked nothing like yours, looks like your in for a nice yield! no wonder you got so pissed at buying a 0.7 tens lol put my BB to flower a couple of days ago so only 8wks 5days left lol but after this grow its definatly a sog i think thats what its called? when you harvest every 3weeks/month etc

redheads! must be an english stoner thing lol a few of us in this thread have the same tastes.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

morning campers,

hay dura you still alive? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

alreet sambo! mornin man. maybe he got caught  missus nailed his nuts to the wall to stop him gannin to the pub.....

i vouch for the basementlighting lads too spot on service reasonable prices fast delivery.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

i liked em apart from "basementlighting.co.uk" being printed right on the front postage slip, but i got my goods


----------



## del66666 (Feb 11, 2010)

greens horticulture are cool...got next day delivery and decent gear...........


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

i think that was my new airpump walking away from the front door, bed is too comfortable


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

del66666 said:


> greens horticulture are cool...got next day delivery and decent gear...........


yeah ive used Greens Horticulture many times and never had any probs, growell are good aswel and for hydroponic stuff esoteric are good too.

heres the links to all 3

http://www.growell.co.uk/

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/

http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet sambo! mornin man. maybe he got caught  missus nailed his nuts to the wall to stop him gannin to the pub.....
> 
> i vouch for the basementlighting lads too spot on service reasonable prices fast delivery.


i reckon the missus has got him lmao for nailing that barmaid lol or her mate he use to go on about lol

his posts made me larf.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah ive used Greens Horticulture many times and never had any probs, growell are good aswel and for hydroponic stuff esoteric are good too.
> 
> heres the links to all 3
> 
> ...


yeah I've used Greens before and can vouch for them also


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i reckon the missus has got him lmao for nailing that barmaid lol or her mate he use to go on about lol
> 
> his posts made me larf.


hahah aye he's a loon like but then again most scots are!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8463333.stm

it's no small surprise they're all mad


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

good morning/afternoon gents, lets so sambo mate, i can see how your mate ballsed them up they seem to be fussy bitches


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys i bought 1 of those blue lab ec truncheons £65 from growell before i actually started growing i used it once didn't see the point in it coz i'm growing in soil do you think its worth me hanging on to it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

if your ever going hydro it will come in handy dragon. i dont bother with them personally


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if your ever going hydro it will come in handy dragon. i dont bother with them personally


cheers don i can't see me going hydro mate i think i'll get rid of it


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

hey don how's the weather up your neck of the woods


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

sup dragon, its kanny actually its sunny but there's ice on the ground. you getting the front coming in ?


----------



## LEW17 (Feb 11, 2010)

round my area its around £130-£150 mainly cheese, xile, papaya usually orite but you do get sum shit


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup dragon, its kanny actually its sunny but there's ice on the ground. you getting the front coming in ?


stil sunny at the mo mate but it's f**king freezing all my decking out the back is frozen decided i'd stay in bed nice n warm under me blanket


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

LEW17 said:


> round my area its around £130-£150 mainly cheese, xile, papaya usually orite but you do get sum shit


good prices mate cheese goes for about £180-200 down my way but there's mainly shit about at the mo


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

LEW17 said:


> round my area its around £130-£150 mainly cheese, xile, papaya usually orite but you do get sum shit


i wana live near you! lol

sprayed weed sells for 140oz round ear!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

hey sambo how's it going mate? how are your plants looking mate has the magic started to happen yet?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo how's it going mate? how are your plants looking mate has the magic started to happen yet?


nar dragon they only been on 12/12 for 3 days am getting another 600hps on monday, then im gonna use my 250hps just for sidelighting so there will be 1450watts of hps for 9 plants, am hoping for a good yield.

a friend chopped 4 down last week will be dry monday, looks like about 20+ oz there and they were from the same mother but grown with half the amount of light i got and they werent vegged aslong as mine, so fingers crossed ill get a better yeild than that n ill be well happy.

what nutes are ya using on the Blue cheese dragon?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

anyone else get the munchies really bad??? i no most people get the munchies when stoned but i take it to the extreme i just carnt stop eating if im really stoned i will eat until i feel fucking sick lol and if i go bed really stroned alot of the time ill wake up in the night for a munch! 

Im pretty fat as it is but these munchies are so bad ive seriously thought bout stopping smoking more than once b4 i need a gastric bypass or somethin lol im writing this as i munch into a cheese roll n a bag of doritos what a loser lol


----------



## HighGradeToker (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Buddwaa Cheese 

like 200's Standard on the oz

same with any nice strains, To expensive for my liking


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

HighGradeToker said:


> Big Buddwaa Cheese
> 
> like 200's Standard on the oz
> 
> same with any nice strains, To expensive for my liking


thats pretty standard nowdays unfortunatly, same in my area.

i like ya location lol tower hamlets? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

wish i could stay in me duvet i tell ya haha.

the crooks that spray weed with silica and sand etchant n whatever want kicked square in the nuts. imo money hungry [email protected] that crack with iron filings was just bonkers. i mean how much weight can you possibly add!?


----------



## HighGradeToker (Feb 11, 2010)

Havent got a clue where tower hamlets is so cant answer lol? :S

Don Gin, the idea is not to buy that and avoid if you know whats in it just turn it down id rather go cold turkey than smoke that shit!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wish i could stay in me duvet i tell ya haha.
> 
> the crooks that spray weed with silica and sand etchant n whatever want kicked square in the nuts. imo money hungry [email protected] that crack with iron filings was just bonkers. i mean how much weight can you possibly add!?


i would like to no who sprays it? is it done in the uk? seems to me that the spray came around the same time as the vietmanese gangs setting up factorys everywhere? 

but its like the soapbar if people continue to buy it people will sell it! 

and ive seen alot of spray don going back threw the last 6-7yrs and it adds ALOT of weight same size small buds were weighing like a 1gram more when sprayed. 

Ive also seen really nice looking smellin weed thats been sprayed that pisses me off even more when they spray decent weed.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

HighGradeToker said:


> Havent got a clue where tower hamlets is so cant answer lol? :S
> 
> Don Gin, the idea is not to buy that and avoid if you know whats in it just turn it down id rather go cold turkey than smoke that shit!


its just an area of east london m8 that they should rename Dhaka!

infact some parts of east london have been renamed like brick lane is now nown as _Banglatown and thats no joke!_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

HighGradeToker said:


> Don Gin, the idea is not to buy that and avoid if you know whats in it just turn it down id rather go cold turkey than smoke that shit!


believe me i know, ive sent back 9's of it before. folks are wise now you cant shift sprayed weed anywhere near as fast as shit unsprayed wet chink weed. but when the wells dry folks will buy whatever there is


sambo020482 said:


> i would like to no who sprays it? is it done in the uk? seems to me that the spray came around the same time as the vietmanese gangs setting up factorys everywhere?
> id heard it was a gang a couple years back that had links from wales to liverpool and then up to glasgow, hence it popping up country wide. wasnt even the vietnamese
> but its like the soapbar if people continue to buy it people will sell it!
> 
> ...


aye high grade commands a high price but spraying good gear is just fucking criminal.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2010)

man it grates me foookin sprayed weed grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> anyone else get the munchies really bad??? i no most people get the munchies when stoned but i take it to the extreme i just carnt stop eating if im really stoned i will eat until i feel fucking sick lol and if i go bed really stroned alot of the time ill wake up in the night for a munch!
> 
> Im pretty fat as it is but these munchies are so bad ive seriously thought bout stopping smoking more than once b4 i need a gastric bypass or somethin lol im writing this as i munch into a cheese roll n a bag of doritos what a loser lol


i sometimes get the munchies, but when i'm smoking i normally have to SERIOUSLY persuade myself to eat some food. i try and maintain a high intake, but i fail, typically my day will comprise of a sausage roll/pasty at 3pm at work and then maybe a packet of crisps before bed :S


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> nar dragon they only been on 12/12 for 3 days am getting another 600hps on monday, then im gonna use my 250hps just for sidelighting so there will be 1450watts of hps for 9 plants, am hoping for a good yield.
> 
> a friend chopped 4 down last week will be dry monday, looks like about 20+ oz there and they were from the same mother but grown with half the amount of light i got and they werent vegged aslong as mine, so fingers crossed ill get a better yeild than that n ill be well happy.
> 
> what nutes are ya using on the Blue cheese dragon?


the bio-bizz nutes mate grow,bloom and topmax i started them off on a cheap mg and swapped over when they went in to flower


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo fingers crossed for you mate it would be nice to finish your trees off with a bumper crop and the extra light can only help


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

oh yeah did i mention all my chronic come good i'm chuffed to bits i,ve had a shitty wk i needed a bit of cheering up


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i sometimes get the munchies, but when i'm smoking i normally have to SERIOUSLY persuade myself to eat some food. i try and maintain a high intake, but i fail, typically my day will comprise of a sausage roll/pasty at 3pm at work and then maybe a packet of crisps before bed :S


bloody hell mate that's not much my stomach would think my throat had been cut if that's all i had for breakfast lol but i am a chuuuunky fella


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

oh, i don't have breakfast  i get up around 10am, work till 3, grab a snack, work on till 7 odd, drink lots of beer until about 1am and grab another snack when i'm just heading to bed, i can't eat when working, i get blaoted, and i can't eat while smoking, i get bloated and burpy and have thrown up a good meal on a large unexpected toke far too often


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

that sounds like a gd day mate apart from the lack of munchies


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

haha, i'm always quizzed on it by family friends and people at work, but it's not that i don't want to eat, it's that i simply have no need, i always have boundless energy at work and i rarely feel that i need to top it up etc, it's annoying and good at the same time.

and god damn if my flatmate didn't just walk into the flat while i was sat on the floor, light streaming from the cupboard in front of me, power drill in one hand, flower pots in the other and a big silver tote with a pump going to my side. here's for him being too shagged out from his cycle ride back home that he never worked out a thing. alternatively i'm gonna get back from dinner in about an hour or so and my room will be gutted and he'll have fled with the wares


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm always quizzed on it by family friends and people at work, but it's not that i don't want to eat, it's that i simply have no need, i always have boundless energy at work and i rarely feel that i need to top it up etc, it's annoying and good at the same time.
> 
> and god damn if my flatmate didn't just walk into the flat while i was sat on the floor, light streaming from the cupboard in front of me, power drill in one hand, flower pots in the other and a big silver tote with a pump going to my side. here's for him being too shagged out from his cycle ride back home that he never worked out a thing. alternatively i'm gonna get back from dinner in about an hour or so and my room will be gutted and he'll have fled with the wares


I'm always munching, stoned or not but I must have hollow legs or something, I never seem to put on weight, been about 9(!) stone for 10 years.

Phew, that was a close one, just as well he was probably half asleep


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm always quizzed on it by family friends and people at work, but it's not that i don't want to eat, it's that i simply have no need, i always have boundless energy at work and i rarely feel that i need to top it up etc, it's annoying and good at the same time.
> 
> and god damn if my flatmate didn't just walk into the flat while i was sat on the floor, light streaming from the cupboard in front of me, power drill in one hand, flower pots in the other and a big silver tote with a pump going to my side. here's for him being too shagged out from his cycle ride back home that he never worked out a thing. alternatively i'm gonna get back from dinner in about an hour or so and my room will be gutted and he'll have fled with the wares


lock that door mate lol maybe he knows and just can't deal with the headaches of saying u can't so keeps it to himself so as that u keep it out of sight


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

there're no locks in my flat  lets hope he just doesn't care to confront  the amount of "wtf" situations that i've gotten away with, it's alllll good  i don't think he knows even the smallest details behind how to grow etc so wouldn't pick up very quickly. whenever he finds me with my jig-saw and my drill he assk what i'm making to which i say i'm not, jsut bored 

my cheese is hitting the light big style now so i've got to learn DWC and cloning pretty much overnight!

and i also have hollow legs, i can eat half the moon if i want, and just not get fat. i'm 10 stone and have been since ever, and have never been more or less. gift and a curse, i'm too thin!


----------



## mj37 (Feb 11, 2010)

u cn gt tht stndrd cro 3.5g fr a score 
nice hg at 3g a score
but the bangers is goin out in 0.8's and 2g shots 
cro like the cheese's, wrecks n jacks
still havnt seen the best of the best for a wile now
poe ust 2 b 120 n oz how the fuk r ppl chargin upto 250££££ nowdayz????
its no more expensive to produce
maybe it has sumthin to do wiv it being reclassified and bigger risks involved
but it was still cheapr back in the day late 90's-early 2000 wen it was also a class b 
fuk it get in touch with mother nature n gro yur own


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

not to be a dick but i don't read grammar like that


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> there're no locks in my flat  lets hope he just doesn't care to confront  the amount of "wtf" situations that i've gotten away with, it's alllll good  i don't think he knows even the smallest details behind how to grow etc so wouldn't pick up very quickly. whenever he finds me with my jig-saw and my drill he assk what i'm making to which i say i'm not, jsut bored
> 
> my cheese is hitting the light big style now so i've got to learn DWC and cloning pretty much overnight!
> 
> and i also have hollow legs, i can eat half the moon if i want, and just not get fat. i'm 10 stone and have been since ever, and have never been more or less. gift and a curse, i'm too thin!


lol here's to the uneducated growers sounds like you got some homework ahead of you mate i'd offer to help mate but so far don't know about either of them yet, i wouldn't worry about your eating i got a mate who eats like an animal for days on end and then eats nothing for some days and his weight never changes he's been just over 9stone for years regardless of diet i think the booze helps the lucky bastards misses works for a brewery and gets him loads of cheap booze


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> not to be a dick but i don't read grammar like that


lol is it even readable? i think i got the gist of it neway.

took the last pics of my girls cause they are in 12/12 now and to take pics i gotta move the plants outa the room its hassle n im paranoid bout spider mite etc

so no more pics until i harvest, the bigger plant has an identical sister and the smaller has 6 identical sisters, only had bio-bizz nutes, in bio-bizz allmix soil.

i plan on testing mollasses on a couple and also pk13/14, and maybe shooting gel the shooting gel is a maybe tho cause its fuckin expensive.

lights are 2x600hps n 1 250hps for sidelighting.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

lovely colours on those girls  and that's somenice lighting, i'm looking at moving to a pair of lights, am thinking of 2x400ws, one per each tote of 4 plants, or just a 600w and raise one tote.

and it is indeed a lot of homework to be doing WD, although i've done a admned good amount already, think i've redy every DWC thread on the forums of any use  but it's the implimentation i need to get to grips with. would also like a holesaw for my birthday. using a drill bit and a stanley knife doesn't work too well  wobbbbbbly holes


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol is it even readable? i think i got the gist of it neway.
> 
> took the last pics of my girls cause they are in 12/12 now and to take pics i gotta move the plants outa the room its hassle n im paranoid bout spider mite etc
> 
> ...


there looking lovely mate i'd like them in my spareroom there gonna explode under all that light i'm debating the pk13/14 aswell not sure about that shooting powder i haven't seen it used yet have u mate? and like you said it's expensive stuff


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lovely colours on those girls  and that's somenice lighting, i'm looking at moving to a pair of lights, am thinking of 2x400ws, one per each tote of 4 plants, or just a 600w and raise one tote.
> 
> and it is indeed a lot of homework to be doing WD, although i've done a admned good amount already, think i've redy every DWC thread on the forums of any use  but it's the implimentation i need to get to grips with. would also like a holesaw for my birthday. using a drill bit and a stanley knife doesn't work too well  wobbbbbbly holes


lol defo want a hole saw mate they got cheap sets down either lidl or aldi i picked 1 up a few wks ago about £6 i think not great but decent enough for soft timber,plastic etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

look nice girls sambo man, id recommend the pk for sure the shooting powder im still testing but so far so good! ill dig out some old pics of my last run to compare to this but the new lot are near double if not triple the size


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

Don has used shooting powder for the first time and from the looks of it it's really working a treat, as far as i'm aware he#s singing it's praises 

i've jsut started using pk13/14 and the main cheese hasreally started to pick up some weight


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol defo want a hole saw mate they got cheap sets down either lidl or aldi i picked 1 up a few wks ago about £6 i think not great but decent enough for soft timber,plastic etc


haha, i've had a whole saw kit on my wishlist fo about 8 years now. needed them ALL the time with my ocmputers, but always made di with drilling the holes out and sanding them down over time. only now i'm sanding with a blade, don't work too well 

just peeked at my DWC and i've defo got enough bubbles, ust need to omiter the rockwools saturation now


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look nice girls sambo man, id recommend the pk for sure the shooting powder im still testing but so far so good! ill dig out some old pics of my last run to compare to this but the new lot are near double if not triple the size


your the only person ive found using the shooting powder don would love to see the pics of the difference between the two? 

i no you said ud made other changes n the improvement werent jus the shooting powder tho, im up for giving it a test on a couple of plants its just the price cause the 7quid sachets are for 100ltrs aint they? i got nowhere and nuffing to mix them kinda volumes?

and thanks for comments guys its all still pretty new to me, but i just keep reading/researching this site n others and its helped me shitloads!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

THANK FUCK I'M HOME

What a fuckin long day, out the house since 7:30 n now just back... fucked

n busy day on the posts or what, gonna slowly read through em, see what i've missed.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> anyone else get the munchies really bad??? i no most people get the munchies when stoned but i take it to the extreme i just carnt stop eating if im really stoned i will eat until i feel fucking sick lol and if i go bed really stroned alot of the time ill wake up in the night for a munch!
> 
> Im pretty fat as it is but these munchies are so bad ive seriously thought bout stopping smoking more than once b4 i need a gastric bypass or somethin lol im writing this as i munch into a cheese roll n a bag of doritos what a loser lol


lol, ive never really had the munchies issue, im pretty much 10st n this is the most ive ever weighed, i can eat like a fuckin horse aswell n never put on a lb, so ive decided not to bother, why waste the cash... although my dads bringin some rump steak down tomorrow, so gonna be dining on rare steak for a while, mmm blood


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> your the only person ive found using the shooting powder don would love to see the pics of the difference between the two?
> 
> i no you said ud made other changes n the improvement werent jus the shooting powder tho, im up for giving it a test on a couple of plants its just the price cause the 7quid sachets are for 100ltrs aint they? i got nowhere and nuffing to mix them kinda volumes?
> 
> and thanks for comments guys its all still pretty new to me, but i just keep reading/researching this site n others and its helped me shitloads!


i was looking t the shooting powder on ebay earlier and noticed they are 100gram packs so couldn't you weigh 1gram for 1liter? just to make it easy i'm gonna pick up a sachet and try it on 4 of them and leave 1 without to see what the difference is


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wish i could stay in me duvet i tell ya haha.
> 
> the crooks that spray weed with silica and sand etchant n whatever want kicked square in the nuts. imo money hungry [email protected] that crack with iron filings was just bonkers. i mean how much weight can you possibly add!?


Hey DGT, i gotta say i think i live in a bubble or my own world coz until i saw that docu on bbc3 the other week i didnt even know shit like that went on, some fuckin wankers in this world, why would you do it apart from the cash issue its just wrong, baseball hat to the head is the only cure i can think of... n the goverment still wont legalise it and let us buy decent pure bud, fucked up.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> I'm always munching, stoned or not but I must have hollow legs or something, I never seem to put on weight, been about 9(!) stone for 10 years.
> 
> Phew, that was a close one, just as well he was probably half asleep


Hey evil mate, hows things, Did you get that job u went for, not seen u since, either that or missed your post, head wanders lol

n im noticing alot of people my weight, make sme feel better... heroin chic is in this year though lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey DGT, i gotta say i think i live in a bubble or my own world coz until i saw that docu on bbc3 the other week i didnt even know shit like that went on, some fuckin wankers in this world, why would you do it apart from the cash issue its just wrong, baseball hat to the head is the only cure i can think of... n the goverment still wont legalise it and let us buy decent pure bud, fucked up.


you seem some of the cocks wearing baseball hats that i have, no wonder it's not legal 

i knowwww, io'm being pedantic, that's all i ever heard at school as i proceeded to nitpick and pull the teachers statements apart out loud


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

mj37 said:


> u cn gt tht stndrd cro 3.5g fr a score
> nice hg at 3g a score
> but the bangers is goin out in 0.8's and 2g shots
> cro like the cheese's, wrecks n jacks
> ...


lolol... i got a mate who is a writer, writes some mad books, knows the latin for all the words and the origins n all that crap he bores me with lol... but u wanna read his txt's, think that was bad, wanna try readin some of his, thats positivly ledgible in comparrison.

Why do people write gangster???


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you seem some of the cocks wearing baseball hats that i have, no wonder it's not legal
> 
> i knowwww, io'm being pedantic, that's all i ever heard at school as i proceeded to nitpick and pull the teachers statements apart out loud


Hey TTT

lolol, my frozen fingers got minds of there own... i meant to say baseball bat lol... but yeah plenty of the fuckers with baseball caps sellin dodgy bags round here, i just avoid, know who ur buying from is my motto, least if its shit you can take it back.

n cant beat being pedantic n puling teachers statements apart, love to do it at uni, good sport lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol is it even readable? i think i got the gist of it neway.
> 
> took the last pics of my girls cause they are in 12/12 now and to take pics i gotta move the plants outa the room its hassle n im paranoid bout spider mite etc
> 
> ...


 
SAmbo

Nice lookin plants mate... 

quick Q for ya, what size is the room your growin in ?, those lights gotta throw out some serious heat. n im gonna hopefully go for a side light aswell, but prob a 125 CFL, seen as how i allready have it, and it wont add to much to the heat issue


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

ah, not quite being pedantic, but i fucking love it in the film how high when they first walk into the lecture with the black head, and rip him to pieces


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lovely colours on those girls  and that's somenice lighting, i'm looking at moving to a pair of lights, am thinking of 2x400ws, one per each tote of 4 plants, or just a 600w and raise one tote.
> 
> and it is indeed a lot of homework to be doing WD, although i've done a admned good amount already, think i've redy every DWC thread on the forums of any use  but it's the implimentation i need to get to grips with. would also like a holesaw for my birthday. using a drill bit and a stanley knife doesn't work too well  wobbbbbbly holes


Homemade tools are the way forward im tellin u, got a jigsaw n the charger fucked up b4 i got to finish the grow room, so i cut a gash in the top of my hammer, knocked in a jigsaw blade and gaffer taped the fucker up, worked perfect for cuttin hole is some wood, hard work like as the hammer got fuckin heavy, but worked like a dream, now its an implement of torture lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> ah, not quite being pedantic, but i fucking love it in the film how high when they first walk into the lecture with the black head, and rip him to pieces


Not seen that one, need to dl some films though, not watched a good one for a while.

N i need to learn to multi quote, 2 pages of my posts is bad lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

[youtube]bVabKLupaw8[/youtube]

this clip misses SOOOO many quotes and lines!!!!!! just watch it, all of you!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> SAmbo
> 
> Nice lookin plants mate...
> 
> quick Q for ya, what size is the room your growin in ?, those lights gotta throw out some serious heat. n im gonna hopefully go for a side light aswell, but prob a 125 CFL, seen as how i allready have it, and it wont add to much to the heat issue


its a double bedroom m8 i could fit 50plants in there just aint so keen on prison lol

and no heat problems at all, i bring in fresh air from outside without that the temps go crazy 100+ but with the weather at the mo i sumtime has to raise the temp with a small heater.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> its a double bedroom m8 i could fit 50plants in there just aint so keen on prison lol
> 
> and no heat problems at all, i bring in fresh air from outside without that the temps go crazy 100+ but with the weather at the mo i sumtime has to raise the temp with a small heater.


yeah cant see them going with the 'personal use' blag when u got 50 on the go, could say you got a mad habbit though lol

bringin in extra heat, thats just mental, but gotta keep the ladies happy, so whatever it takes i guess.

n i got no sound, stole most the extensions when settin up the grow room, so no power to the speakers, which is fuckin me off no end  lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

dude, if i didn't have my speakers, i think i'd go mad. not being able to play loud music in the 30 minutes before i head to work, it kills a little piece of me. i get in the car, crank the cd as high as it'll go, get to work, hide away in my office with metal blearing over the mp3 player


----------



## evilsheep (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey evil mate, hows things, Did you get that job u went for, not seen u since, either that or missed your post, head wanders lol
> 
> n im noticing alot of people my weight, make sme feel better... heroin chic is in this year though lol


Hey dude, thanks for asking, I got the job n feeling well chuffed  I start in a week. I did say before but it probably got lost in mix.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tell me about it, i usually have music on 24/7, have had since i can remember, any pics of me as a kid n i have headphones glued to my head... neighbours must be releived though, i must annoy the fuck outa them... well they got till tomorrow till the peace stops, pinch an extension cable of my dad, then time to get the party started again lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

evilsheep said:


> Hey dude, thanks for asking, I got the job n feeling well chuffed  I start in a week. I did say before but it probably got lost in mix.


 
Nice one mate, chuffed for ya, a week off to get totally mashed everyday till u start.. now thats a holliday, i could do with lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

hey smart how's it going mate? looks like i won't be buying anything for a couple of weeks seems since i got done for that 400 i'm skint for a couple of wks do you think you can add the shooting powder just for the last 3wks?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

know what you mean though, and BnQ charge a fucking fortune for em, a 2m 4 socket stick cost me feckin £10 or so, extortion!

edit: and here's a question for people here. what do you do when an interviewer or boss asks that they wuould like a drug test. by this i mean a random test cus why not as opposed to we think there's a reason to you stabbing that customer kind of situation


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> yeah cant see them going with the 'personal use' blag when u got 50 on the go, could say you got a mad habbit though lol
> 
> bringin in extra heat, thats just mental, but gotta keep the ladies happy, so whatever it takes i guess.
> 
> n i got no sound, stole most the extensions when settin up the grow room, so no power to the speakers, which is fuckin me off no end  lol


yeah thats why i wana keep it under 10 better to be safe than sorry, and yeah i got a small heater in the room cause when the lights go on in the morning the temps stay around 67f-69f so i wack the heater on till its 72f-75f then it just stays that temp.

i turn the fan off that brings the cold air in when the lights go off and the night temps are around 55f-60f im debating weather to leave that fan on in the last 2 weeks to bring out the blue/purplely colours in Blueberry.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> know what you mean though, and BnQ charge a fucking fortune for em, a 2m 4 socket stick cost me feckin £10 or so, extortion!
> 
> edit: and here's a question for people here. what do you do when an interviewer or boss asks that they wuould like a drug test. by this i mean a random test cus why not as opposed to we think there's a reason to you stabbing that customer kind of situation


try argos m8 http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&langId=-1&q=EXTENSION&pp=20&c_1=1|category_root|Garden+and+DIY|14418702


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah thats why i wana keep it under 10 better to be safe than sorry, and yeah i got a small heater in the room cause when the lights go on in the morning the temps stay around 67f-69f so i wack the heater on till its 72f-75f then it just stays that temp.
> 
> i turn the fan off that brings the cold air in when the lights go off and the night temps are around 55f-60f im debating weather to leave that fan on in the last 2 weeks to bring out the blue/purplely colours in Blueberry.


good man, too many people don't seem to realise the need for a sudden cold drop during darkenss


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart how's it going mate? looks like i won't be buying anything for a couple of weeks seems since i got done for that 400 i'm skint for a couple of wks do you think you can add the shooting powder just for the last 3wks?


 
Hey draggon, im good thanks mate, chillin with a brew n some disco's lol, cant be arsed cookin...Hows u this fine day/evening?

loosin that 400 was shit like, bang out of order, go n brick his windows, that was my old trick when people wronged me lol

I'll be honest with ya mate, i know fuck all bout the nutes n powders n potions, only few grows ive done i didnt add them, was on a tighter budget than i am now, i cant see it doin any harm like, but i couldnt say for sure... maybe 1 of the dons of growin will know better... sorry dude not much help lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart how's it going mate? looks like i won't be buying anything for a couple of weeks seems since i got done for that 400 i'm skint for a couple of wks do you think you can add the shooting powder just for the last 3wks?


i think you are only suppose to use it in the last 3wks of the flowering period neway,

you can buy sachets of it dragon only 7quid on ebay but its a sachet for a 100ltrs? if you wana mix small amount you need the gel thats 60notes.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> know what you mean though, and BnQ charge a fucking fortune for em, a 2m 4 socket stick cost me feckin £10 or so, extortion!
> 
> edit: and here's a question for people here. what do you do when an interviewer or boss asks that they wuould like a drug test. by this i mean a random test cus why not as opposed to we think there's a reason to you stabbing that customer kind of situation


lol, i usually make my own, but i have wire nor sockets left, think i must be eatin them in my sleep, fuckin mental where things in my house dissapear to.

Say yeah shure no wories, then avoid the cunt at all costs, either that or go the i cant pee on command lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey draggon, im good thanks mate, chillin with a brew n some disco's lol, cant be arsed cookin...Hows u this fine day/evening?
> 
> loosin that 400 was shit like, bang out of order, go n brick his windows, that was my old trick when people wronged me lol
> 
> I'll be honest with ya mate, i know fuck all bout the nutes n powders n potions, only few grows ive done i didnt add them, was on a tighter budget than i am now, i cant see it doin any harm like, but i couldnt say for sure... maybe 1 of the dons of growin will know better... sorry dude not much help lol.


not bad cheers mate a bit gutted about being skint after the bills 2mo down to 50 so the misses is keeping me on a leash lol i'm gonna leave it for now mate and see what comes of it my hands are killing and pretty swollen so don't want a 3rd round just yet i imagine a couple of weeks atleast and discos are GOOD just finished a large bag of cheese doritos


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i think you are only suppose to use it in the last 3wks of the flowering period neway,
> 
> you can buy sachets of it dragon only 7quid on ebay but its a sachet for a 100ltrs? if you wana mix small amount you need the gel thats 60notes.


i was looking earlier mate there 100grams 1gram for 1liter i imagine i got a set of digis so i'll give it a go see what happens and i hope your right about the time frame it'll be intersting to see what happens


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah thats why i wana keep it under 10 better to be safe than sorry, and yeah i got a small heater in the room cause when the lights go on in the morning the temps stay around 67f-69f so i wack the heater on till its 72f-75f then it just stays that temp.
> 
> i turn the fan off that brings the cold air in when the lights go off and the night temps are around 55f-60f im debating weather to leave that fan on in the last 2 weeks to bring out the blue/purplely colours in Blueberry.


 
i knew about the night temp, checked and im at about 65, still on 24/0 atm so no issues with that, nut never thought about the delay in heating up once the lights came on, will have to look into that, i only got a small room though so might heat up quicker than your bedroom, food for thought though.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, the deceptive type  i take up the debate stance. they ask me whether i take drugs, i formly tell them yes and no i smoke weed, defend it againt tobacco and alcohol and tell them that then they can prove that my performance is slipping, then where is the issue. would they rather i got happy before i went to bed or got mashed and came into work hanging like a bulldog. nowadays i openly debate legalisation with my bosses and colleagues 

i got me a massive spool of cable, never used it. same story with the hosepipe  i have a huge accumulation of grow purchase fails. i'm not the type of person to buy the wrong size tub adn return it for the correct size. i'll stikc the wrong one in the attic and go out and re-buy the right one, else say sod it and try and get away with all the wrong stuff as i am now doing in my clone tent


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

did you say you were relaxing with a brew n some discos sm4rt3? each to there own id be dancing round me living room not posting on riu lol but then again same as the green in uk harder n harder to find ne good 1's.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> not bad cheers mate a bit gutted about being skint after the bills 2mo down to 50 so the misses is keeping me on a leash lol i'm gonna leave it for now mate and see what comes of it my hands are killing and pretty swollen so don't want a 3rd round just yet i imagine a couple of weeks atleast and discos are GOOD just finished a large bag of cheese doritos


Glad your well mate...
missus keaping you on a leash, thats sounds like fun mate lol, n i hear u with bills, rent comes out tomorrow n thats me fucked, out fri, sat n most of sunday aswell, thats gonna be fun with no cash lol

plenty of ice on the knuckles n TLC from the missus, works wonders lol, n i love doritos, the tangy cheese ones rock, specially after a shmoke.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol, the deceptive type  i take up the debate stance. they ask me whether i take drugs, i formly tell them yes and no i smoke weed, defend it againt tobacco and alcohol and tell them that then they can prove that my performance is slipping, then where is the issue. would they rather i got happy before i went to bed or got mashed and came into work hanging like a bulldog. nowadays i openly debate legalisation with my bosses and colleagues
> 
> i got me a massive spool of cable, never used it. same story with the hosepipe  i have a huge accumulation of grow purchase fails. i'm not the type of person to buy the wrong size tub adn return it for the correct size. i'll stikc the wrong one in the attic and go out and re-buy the right one, else say sod it and try and get away with all the wrong stuff as i am now doing in my clone tent


 
I openly debate the 'higher' ground with em at work, i think they know i smoke, but like u say, unless it starts to effect work then nothing they can do.

N i never take things back either, im an ammend n make do kinda guy lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> did you say you were relaxing with a brew n some discos sm4rt3? each to there own id be dancing round me living room not posting on riu lol but then again same as the green in uk harder n harder to find ne good 1's.


i'm guessing he's talking about the biscuits rather than the pills(?)


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i was looking earlier mate there 100grams 1gram for 1liter i imagine i got a set of digis so i'll give it a go see what happens and i hope your right about the time frame it'll be intersting to see what happens


Use Shooting Powder at the end of the flowering period for the last three weeks. Adjust your base nutrient to EC Value of 1.2. Prepare your nutrient container by first adding your base nutrient (e.g.: Soil, Coco Aqua Flakes) to the water container. Adjust your EC of the nutrient to 1.2 and then add your Shooting Powder. Adjust the ph value to harmonise with the nutrient solution. Use House & Garden pH+ (up) or pH-(down) as this has been developed specifically for use with House & Garden nutrients and will give you a longer and more stable reading.

yeah its last 3 wks m8, ive read it somewhere else too. im shore i have also read that it should be mix as soon as the sachet is open? ask don about that but im shore i read it somewhere? so if ya gonna be splitting it into grams,weighing it etc be careful.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> did you say you were relaxing with a brew n some discos sm4rt3? each to there own id be dancing round me living room not posting on riu lol but then again same as the green in uk harder n harder to find ne good 1's.


 
lolol, Disco's as in the Crips lol n im way to tired to be dancin round, i usually do, like a dick head but it amuses the missus... sometimes lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Glad your well mate...
> missus keaping you on a leash, thats sounds like fun mate lol, n i hear u with bills, rent comes out tomorrow n thats me fucked, out fri, sat n most of sunday aswell, thats gonna be fun with no cash lol
> 
> plenty of ice on the knuckles n TLC from the missus, works wonders lol, n i love doritos, the tangy cheese ones rock, specially after a shmoke.


yeah definately mate had some of that sour cream and chive dip with it aswell pretty good stuff and i don't do dips done the ice thing and my misses was more upset about the state of my hands and the blood on my clothes than the money she wasn;t happy lol but showering me with pity now lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm guessing he's talking about the biscuits rather than the pills(?)


 
indeed lol... n i love a garry (xtc) or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 or 8 or 9 or............


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah definately mate had some of that sour cream and chive dip with it aswell pretty good stuff and i don't do dips done the ice thing and my misses was more upset about the state of my hands and the blood on my clothes than the money she wasn;t happy lol but showering me with pity now lol


 
so long as u gettin some lovin from it... result lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol, Disco's as in the Crips lol n im way to tired to be dancin round, i usually do, like a dick head but it amuses the missus... sometimes lol


sorry mate, i read it and thought no wonder he carnt be arsed to cook if hes pilling his nut off lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> Use Shooting Powder at the end of the flowering period for the last three weeks. Adjust your base nutrient to EC Value of 1.2. Prepare your nutrient container by first adding your base nutrient (e.g.: Soil, Coco Aqua Flakes) to the water container. Adjust your EC of the nutrient to 1.2 and then add your Shooting Powder. Adjust the ph value to harmonise with the nutrient solution. Use House & Garden pH+ (up) or pH-(down) as this has been developed specifically for use with House & Garden nutrients and will give you a longer and more stable reading.
> 
> yeah its last 3 wks m8, ive read it somewhere else too. im shore i have also read that it should be mix as soon as the sachet is open? ask don about that but im shore i read it somewhere? so if ya gonna be splitting it into grams,weighing it etc be careful.


cheers mate i'll give it a go but won't bother with all the mixing and measuring and all that i was just thinking mix it up with water and then adding my nutes to that?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

or is that what it means mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

smoke n booze for me only i'm afraid


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry mate, i read it and thought no wonder he carnt be arsed to cook if hes pilling his nut off lmao


 
mate id love to be pillin right about now, but your right, i wouldnt be postin on here, id be bouncing like zebedee on speed, gurning like a champ. either that or some seriously depraved hardcore sex with the missus


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> smoke n booze for me only i'm afraid


 
I quit smokin again today, cant afford it lol, n i like my vodka, but i gotta say id rather have some pills on a night out than alcoholl... drug of choice


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> indeed lol... n i love a garry (xtc) or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 or 7 or 8 or 9 or............


defo im murder if i start, once ya pop ya just carnt stop!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I quit smokin again today, cant afford it lol, n i like my vodka, but i gotta say id rather have some pills on a night out than alcoholl... drug of choice


oh nah, by smoke i mean smoke  granted i have started smoking the occasional ciggy at work, but i'm cutting that out. once i've got my cheese cut i won't need to worry about filling the joint with baccy, weeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

just went up and sorted the plants out and they are definately getting stinky no blueberry smell just cheese is that normal?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> smoke n booze for me only i'm afraid


do you smoke and drink 2gether? i just carnt do that im not the biggest drinker i only drink vodka no beer,wine,cider but if im pissed n have a smoke that game over for me.

i was drinkin vodka the other night then had a smoke ended so bloody sick, woke up next to a bucket of puke niiiiice!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> defo im murder if i start, once ya pop ya just carnt stop!


lolol, should rename em pringles man... love it lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> oh nah, by smoke i mean smoke  granted i have started smoking the occasional ciggy at work, but i'm cutting that out. once i've got my cheese cut i won't need to worry about filling the joint with baccy, weeeeeeeeeeeeed


 
ahh i see lol, for some reason its easier to quit when u have some bud, never touch cigs then... n full phat reefers, sounds good.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> just went up and sorted the plants out and they are definately getting stinky no blueberry smell just cheese is that normal?


 
I wish i could sleep for a few week, i love my lil babies but its just not as much fun when they like 2" tall, i wanna open that door n be greeted with that sweet suculant smell. n ive only grown CH9 and bag weed b4 now, so im not sure mate.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> just went up and sorted the plants out and they are definately getting stinky no blueberry smell just cheese is that normal?


ive never had proper Bc the stuff i saw/smoked wasnt grown very well and didnt taste of neither.

i no my blueberry isnt the strongest smell when growing, maybe it just the cheese stink over powering it?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ...
> woke up next to a bucket of puke niiiiice!


Classy lol, but i think we all been there.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I wish i could sleep for a few week, i love my lil babies but its just not as much fun when they like 2" tall, i wanna open that door n be greeted with that sweet suculant smell. n ive only grown CH9 and bag weed b4 now, so im not sure mate.


yeah i know the feeling mate i don't mind the cheese smell but i was hoping they'd smell of blueberrys the best weed i ever smoked was blueberry not the strongest but by the sweetest taste made my mouth water lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> do you smoke and drink 2gether? i just carnt do that im not the biggest drinker i only drink vodka no beer,wine,cider but if im pissed n have a smoke that game over for me.
> 
> i was drinkin vodka the other night then had a smoke ended so bloody sick, woke up next to a bucket of puke niiiiice!


nah mate, i susse that one out a while back, it's a more expensive solution but it works.

i always used to be exactly the same, drink myself away, and then think i need a joint, the amount of times i was sick outta my window  the key is to drink slower and just smoke as you drink from the get go. once you get it under control the smoke massively enhances the booze, or the other way around, and you just get mashed brilliantly. my schedule is 3 66CL bottles of stella, which'll last 3 hours, and 2 joints spread out during that time, fall into bed absolutely devastated, wake up with an aching stomach which a shit then a drink of juice sorts right out


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid thing u done when stoned, or just in general...

Was sortin my PH out the other night, spilt some of it, burnt hole in the carpet, got some on fingers n didnt wash them, got a charly nose kinda itch so itched the fucker n my nose been on fire for days, didnt realise it till this afternoon i prob burnt the inside of my nose with fuckin phospheric acid lol literally feels like i been doin shitty cut coke of a skankin bathroom floor for a week.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i know the feeling mate i don't mind the cheese smell but i was hoping they'd smell of blueberrys the best weed i ever smoked was blueberry not the strongest but by the sweetest taste made my mouth water lol


 
Yeah i can imagine a room full of blueberry smellin plants has to be the best smell ever, makin mine water just thinkin bout em lol

BigBang im growin should have a smell of sweet apples, should be nice.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah i can imagine a room full of blueberry smellin plants has to be the best smell ever, makin mine water just thinkin bout em lol
> 
> BigBang im growin should have a smell of sweet apples, should be nice.


your a lucky man i love the smell of sweet smelling weed better than any air freshner lol i told the misses all she'd be able to smell is blueberry and she came up there earlier with me and scrumpled up her face she hates the smell of weed should be interesting over the next couple of wks lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ive never had proper Bc the stuff i saw/smoked wasnt grown very well and didnt taste of neither.
> 
> i no my blueberry isnt the strongest smell when growing, maybe it just the cheese stink over powering it?


i hope so mate i was really looking forward to that blueberry taste they did have a sweety smell to them whilst growing not blueberry but sweet now they just stink of cheese i'm hoping the blue will come through i really was looking forward to a taste of the old days


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> your a lucky man i love the smell of sweet smelling weed better than any air freshner lol i told the misses all she'd be able to smell is blueberry and she came up there earlier with me and scrumpled up her face she hates the smell of weed should be interesting over the next couple of wks lol


your be dissapointed dragon if ya think it will stink of blueberrys when growing m8, once its been dryed n cured for a good time then you get the blueberry smell/taste. 

a friend just cut 4 dp blueberry down last wk n ive smelt it growing many times n theres no heavy blueberry smell when its growing or even when its chopped, i found with the blueberry to get that taste smell you gotta dry n cure properly.

but then im talking bout DP blueberry not blue cheese which ive never grown?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> your be dissapointed if ya think it will stink of blueberrys when growing, once its been dryed n cured for a good time then you get the blueberry smell/taste.
> 
> a friend just cut 4 dp blueberry down last wk n ive smelt it growing many times n theres no heavy blueberry smell when its growing or even when its chopped, i found with the blueberry to get that taste smell you gotta dry n cure properly.


cheers mate looks like i'll be curing for a while then i'm only gonna cure for about a wk or so for the majority of it i'll be selling it then apart from my little bit


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

[youtube]JHFXG3r_0B8[/youtube]

how fucking banging would a coconut be right now to accompany my reef. mmmmmmm, real coconut


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> your a lucky man i love the smell of sweet smelling weed better than any air freshner lol i told the misses all she'd be able to smell is blueberry and she came up there earlier with me and scrumpled up her face she hates the smell of weed should be interesting over the next couple of wks lol


 
how can you hate the smell of weed, its the best smell goin, fuckin love it... your missus will learn to like it, she aint got a choice lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]JHFXG3r_0B8[/youtube]
> 
> how fucking banging would a coconut be right now to accompany my reef. mmmmmmm, real coconut


 
I love monty python, fuckin awesome... but coconuts, nahhhh, i love a bounty, but a propper coconut, gives me jaw ache big time, even more so than a weekend on the pills lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> how can you hate the smell of weed, its the best smell goin, fuckin love it... your missus will learn to like it, she aint got a choice lol


that's exactly what i think about it mate 3 1/2yrs mate she's getting there she was so anti drug when we first got together not no more so far she's come home to find a k of powder on the coffee table a couple of green and other bits along the way not to mention the home grow not bad for a bird that wouldn't have weed smoked around her lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's exactly what i think about it mate 3 1/2yrs mate she's getting there she was so anti drug when we first got together not no more so far she's come home to find a k of powder on the coffee table a couple of green and other bits along the way not to mention the home grow not bad for a bird that wouldn't have weed smoked around her lol


 
Your training her well... well done lol

I think ive been lucky with the missus, she a stoner, even more than me, she had more porn than me when we moved in together, she loves her pills n coke, if i could get her into gabber or hardcore life would be just perfect... but cant have everything lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2010)

ne1 seen afilm called the Firm? bout holigans? worth watchin?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Your training her well... well done lol
> 
> I think ive been lucky with the missus, she a stoner, even more than me, she had more porn than me when we moved in together, she loves her pills n coke, if i could get her into gabber or hardcore life would be just perfect... but cant have everything lol


damn your a lucky guy mate i've been trying to get my misses to have a smoke with me but it's not happening can't complain to much though like you said i think i've done well so far plus the upside to her not smoking all the weed is mine lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ne1 seen afilm called the Firm? bout holigans? worth watchin?


not yet mate downloading it later off extratorrent just finished dling avatar and ninja assasin if your watching it tonight post the results mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ne1 seen afilm called the Firm? bout holigans? worth watchin?


 
The name rings a bell, but im shit at remembering films, i can wtch a film ive allready watched n not remember anythin lol.

44" chest is supposed to be a good one, same crew as sexy beast which is awesome.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Righ im off to my bed anyway,,,, Friday tomorrow thank fuck lol

Take it easy people

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> The name rings a bell, but im shit at remembering films, i can wtch a film ive allready watched n not remember anythin lol.
> 
> 44" chest is supposed to be a good one, same crew as sexy beast which is awesome.


i saw it the other day mate unfortunately the acting is good but the film is awful without the cast i don't think it would have made it off the ground it's nothing like sexy beast


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2010)

right guys i'm a gonner working 2mo take it easy all


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2010)

friday today. beginning of the work week


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2010)

imagine a fish finger, as big as a garage


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 12, 2010)

Its Fridayyyyyyy fuck yeahhhh

Well was supposed to be out but got a call of the missus just b4 i left work sayin she was able to pick a night shift up and seen as how we need the money she went for it, felt a bit guilty goin out so like a good b/f i decided to stay in, pointless her workin for extra cash n me blowin it on vodka.

Went my dads to pick up the extension cable n stayed for tea, gets there n he got me some meat, worked out at 26 pork chops and a slab of serlion that ive just spent the last 40 mins cuttin into healthy steaks... 25 of the fuckers, so thats pork n steak for tea for the forseable future lol... canni complain for free though.

On a side note, the Phospheric acid burn to the inside of my nose has resulted in mad scabs n nose bleeds... not good at all, got a fuckin cold aswell n murders when i blow lol, remember to wash your hands after messing with acid...

And slow day today, not much for me to catch up on, gonna DL a film... any ideas?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> imagine a fish finger, as big as a garage


 
WHAT

THE

FUCK...

LMAO

Dude you make me chuckle, but never mind the finger, how big would its fuckin head be lol

And on the random trip, where is Dura these days.. not seen him since he pulled the bird at the bar.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2010)

i seriously think his missues found out too much, or the other's his. don't understand how he got away with things as he did  toke for dura


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> damn your a lucky guy mate i've been trying to get my misses to have a smoke with me but it's not happening can't complain to much though like you said i think i've done well so far plus the upside to her not smoking all the weed is mine lol


lol, i think so 

Should bake her some cakes n get her to try it that way, slowly build her up to a fat joint lol.

Hows it goin anyway dude. hows ur babies?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i seriously think his missues found out too much, or the other's his. don't understand how he got away with things as he did  toke for dura


lol, he did get up to some shit, made me laugh though, as much as i hope his missus hasnt caught him im hoping its that than the polis.

Your makin up for the random though, fair play lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well i just got Dead Man Running and Malice in Wonderland, so ima chill

Take it eay People

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, i think so
> 
> Should bake her some cakes n get her to try it that way, slowly build her up to a fat joint lol.
> 
> Hows it goin anyway dude. hows ur babies?


good my end cheers mate, you? 
i've tried pitching the cookie idea to her but she's not game so again more for me lol and the bc is looking good all the small leaves around the budding sites have gone crystaly and the seedlings are looking good 2 mate about 2inches now apart from the 1 g13 it's still green and healthy looking just haven't grown up like the rest gonna give them their first proper watering in the mo and get some air movement on them


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

god u guys can talk lol 7 pages to catch up since i was last here ffs


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> good my end cheers mate, you?
> i've tried pitching the cookie idea to her but she's not game so again more for me lol and the bc is looking good all the small leaves around the budding sites have gone crystaly and the seedlings are looking good 2 mate about 2inches now apart from the 1 g13 it's still green and healthy looking just haven't grown up like the rest gonna give them their first proper watering in the mo and get some air movement on them


 
Yeah peachy mate peachy.

Lol, i just wouldnt tell her, get her totally baked n laugh your ass of at her lol.

I love it when you can start to see the crystals, you know your hard work will be comming to a fruitfull end soon, tis the best time. 

maybe your G13 is gonna be the runt of the litter, that or a slow starter n will out grow your others soon enough.

My 2 lil babies Lily n Olivia are about 4 - 5 inches, although Lily is a little smaller with smaller leaves, but i put the fans on them yesterday to try n sturdy them up a little.



mr west said:


> god u guys can talk lol 7 pages to catch up since i was last here ffs


lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

Right quick question... why the fuck cant i add pics to my posts ????

I just uploaded 2 new pics to my album but cant seem to add them to my post, the insert image doesnt work nor does the Manage Attachments button.

If someone could have a look at my album and the 2 latest pics Lily4 and Olivia 4, Olivia seems to be doin well n has nice leafs, but Lily is lookin a little stunted, both germinated the same day in the same way and both potted the same day, same soil, same lights n same amount of water, is she just a runt or is she lacking in something?
Any advice would be appreciated.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/sm4rt3-albums-wardrobe-grow-picture108624-olivia4.jpg < Olivia

https://www.rollitup.org/members/sm4rt3-albums-wardrobe-grow-picture108625-lily4.jpg < Lily

Thanks


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

dunno mate i can lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/302119-confidential-cheese-wembley-seedmadness-com.html
I started a new thread if ya wanna come chat some green >>>>


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> dunno mate i can lol


 
lol fucker... see what i mean though, Lily is a total runt.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

she'll come good i got a mutant in my recent load of seeds lol i like the freaky ones lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> she'll come good i got a mutant in my recent load of seeds lol i like the freaky ones lol


lol, i think i named them aptly aswell, if you see who they are named after Olivia is the naturally sexy one and Lily is a bit wierd lookin, but sexy non the less, good call on my part i think.

Will keep a close eye on her... 

Another Q for ya

Im not gonna go the nutes way for this grow, im gonna Top one n Fim one, Am i gonna loose out on yield big time ?

Im in Cana Pro soil, so figured they would have some nutrients in there to kick start them.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Right quick question... why the fuck cant i add pics to my posts ????
> 
> I just uploaded 2 new pics to my album but cant seem to add them to my post, the insert image doesnt work nor does the Manage Attachments button.
> 
> ...


 
How to start a thread . . . and post pics will tell you here matey.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2010)

haha, i'm terrible. i prepare ad chop and cut and weigh and then cook food then throw it away, so that i don't feel bad about buying food not cooking it, and then throwing it awy 

[youtube]_nvfQw8UCDE[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 13, 2010)

got my extra 600hps today, instead of using the 250hps for sidelighting im using the 600hps, so got 2 under a 250hps 7 under a 600hps and the a 600hps as sidelighting, its a shame they aint all the same height then i could have spread the plants out more but never mind cause the 2 biggest are gonna be monsters lol 

smoked some of the latest BB to be chopped very very nice stuff so packed with thc frosting it looks sprayed lmao is a tastey smoke already after just 6days drying carnt wait to taste her after a month or 2 of cureing.

ava good wkend people.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2010)

and finally, the gay seas are the Caspian and the Mediterranean


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 13, 2010)

oh yair and dragon that film the ''firm''' was pretty shit m8 worth a download but thats it! aint no I.D or even Football Factory but worth a watch if ya downloading it for free. 

best torrent sites imo to download are isohunt.com or thepiratebay.com? ne1 no of others?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> and finally, the gay seas are the Caspian and the Mediterranean


what bout the red sea or whatever its called the one with loads of salt!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

torrentday.com for new verified torrents spot on quality even the cams


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

cams? u downlloading dodgy cam shows eh?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 14, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> oh yair and dragon that film the ''firm''' was pretty shit m8 worth a download but thats it! aint no I.D or even Football Factory but worth a watch if ya downloading it for free.
> 
> best torrent sites imo to download are isohunt.com or thepiratebay.com? ne1 no of others?


 
Demonoid.com... the only torrent site i use, let me know if u want an invatation code.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Demonoid.com... the only torrent site i use, let me know if u want an invatation code.


I was gonna mnention them every thime u guys start talkin but could never be botherd. Do u still have to be a member on demanoid? I had to register on a friday to get a membership lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> I was gonna mnention them every thime u guys start talkin but could never be botherd. Do u still have to be a member on demanoid? I had to register on a friday to get a membership lol


 
yeah u still gotta be a member, registration is closed and only opens once a blue moon these days... but as a member u can get registration codes for people.

*Theres also 1337x.org and newtorrents.info*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> cams? u downlloading dodgy cam shows eh?


aye just got that daybreakers with him from training day in it. kanny watch if you get chance


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2010)

bahaha, torrents, how quaint


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 14, 2010)

Evening people

After a nice meal with the missus, fat rare rump steak and a chat, ive had my allowance on my grow room stopped lol, so im after a bit of advice.... 
I wasnt really gonna go the nutes way for my first grow, was just gonna use what was in my canna pro soil, but now after readin a few threads im not so sure, what nutes if any would u reccomend for not a lot of money, once i get my 400hps, extractor fan and carbon filter im pretty much spent out on what im allowed lol, so for cheap options to help in yield what you reccomend.

Thanking you


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

I would go with canna nutes if ur using canna pro + medium with all the additives such as pk an boost.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> I would go with canna nutes if ur using canna pro + medium with all the additives such as pk an boost.


 
Cheers mate... just been on the canna website, i think from what they reccomended (just for the flowering stage) i can omit the Rhizotonic and the Canazym, i think Canaboost, PK13/14 and Terra Flores will be sufficient, along with my HPS, Extraction and filter my shoppin list is now £225.

Think i best do some cleaning n DIY round the house lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

damn SM4RT3 hard lines man. canna are real value for money as westy said pk is worth it imo and you can always get mollasses from the supermarket for extra 

remember to flog a little of your harvest to put back into the op


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2010)

someone anyone give me a smoke now! my tooth ache is now bad my eyes are constantly watered up from the pain, gah. dentist tomorrow! it's really not been a good week for ailments


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn SM4RT3 hard lines man. canna are real value for money as westy said pk is worth it imo and you can always get mollasses from the supermarket for extra
> 
> remember to flog a little of your harvest to put back into the op


 
Hey DGT, Cut backs cut backs, times are hard, and the missus is cuttin back on the spendin big time. 

The nutes totals £45 so def gonna get those, from what i read pk and cannaboost will help with the yield so def gotta have them, n i'll look at the mollasses when doin the weekly shop on friday.

And the way that things are goin at the min im guessing majority of the harvest will be being sold on, but cash will be goin into next grow... atiic space here i come lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> someone anyone give me a smoke now! my tooth ache is now bad my eyes are constantly watered up from the pain, gah. dentist tomorrow! it's really not been a good week for ailments


 
Killer, fuckin hate Tooth ache, best thing ive ever had for it was clove of olive n dab it on your tooth, taste like fuckin shite but does the job, dont envy you the dentist mate, not at all.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

yup, never thought i'd wake up early in the morning pumped that i'm going to the dentist, time for some more pain no doubt. HOOORAAAAA


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yup, never thought i'd wake up early in the morning pumped that i'm going to the dentist, time for some more pain no doubt. HOOORAAAAA



be carefull mate if ur too stoned the anesthetic wont work


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> be carefull mate if ur too stoned the anesthetic wont work


no being stoned for me, had to get to work, do a few hours, get home for a shower then dentist, now i'm all numbed up, even my eye wont blink normal, just kinda giggles a bit then fails so i'm gonna have a nice pint of stella and do some cloning before i head back to work. the only thing coming to mind right now is rowin atkinson in that spy film going fribbble, fribbbbbbble


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

by which i mean gracefully dribble the thing out the corner of my mouth  doh


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> by which i mean gracefully dribble the thing out the corner of my mouth  doh


Fribble Fribble lol, did he numb ur fingers aswell.

Only good thing about the dentist in the numby numby feeling, hate the needle b4 hand, but when u can walk around dribbling with a valid excuse its all good lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Update on my babies

7 days in

Lily still lookin a bit runty in comparisson to Olivia, but then Olivia is a finer specimin of redheadedness

Lily







Olivia






Im happy with my ladies atm, just wish i had my HPS to quicken up the growth, but i suppose perfection cant be rushed lol

*209 Posts in finally figured out how to post pics... go me lol*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

some fat indica there sm4rt3, nice what strain?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some fat indica there sm4rt3, nice what strain?


 
Ive gone for Greenhouse seeds Big Bang... Pretty much chose this one as my mate loves a smoke but tends to get a bit para, n from what ive read this one is supposed to "help" the para people lol


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 16, 2010)

what the fuck is up with this clone. never done clones before, bought this thing the other day and it doesn't want to play.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> what the fuck is up with this clone. never done clones before, bought this thing the other day and it doesn't want to play.


lol, its not lookin particulaly happy with itself thats for sure... i've only ever grown from clones 3 times, but they where cloned in rockwool, so when i got them i just potted in soil n they seemed happy with that, couldnt even hazzard a guess on yours mate... sorry


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 16, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, its not lookin particulaly happy with itself thats for sure... i've only ever grown from clones 3 times, but they where cloned in rockwool, so when i got them i just potted in soil n they seemed happy with that, couldnt even hazzard a guess on yours mate... sorry


You might be on to something, take it out and stick it in soil.

I think it's over nute but was after a second opinion. Cheers bud.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> You might be on to something, take it out and stick it in soil.
> 
> I think it's over nute but was after a second opinion. Cheers bud.


 
Like my old ma used to say "If in doubt, stick it in a bit of mud" lol

Hope she perks up for u mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Ive gone for Greenhouse seeds Big Bang... Pretty much chose this one as my mate loves a smoke but tends to get a bit para, n from what ive read this one is supposed to "help" the para people lol


hahah ill make a mental note, i get a bit edgy meself at times


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ill make a mental note, i get a bit edgy meself at times


lol, who doesnt mate... I dont know if it works, will do a little experiment with him once it's been harvested lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

Soup, soup, a tasty
Soup, soup, a spicy
Carrot and coriander
Crouton, crouton
Crunchy friends in a liquid broth.
I am gazbachio. Oh!
I am a summer soup. Mmm.
Miso! Miso!
Fighting in the dojo.
Miso! Miso!
Oriental prince in the land of soup!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Soup, soup, a tasty
> Soup, soup, a spicy
> Carrot and coriander
> Crouton, crouton
> ...


 
Eels up inside ya
Findin an entrance where they can
Eels up inside ya
Findin an entrance where they can

Boring through your mind, through your tummy, through your anus, eels!

Eels!

Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels Eels 

Give it up now!

Eels!

Eels, eels, give it up now!
Eels, eels, give it up now!

I was obselete
I couldn't hear the beat
Staggerin about on me old mans feet
I had one foot in the grave
But now I'm nu rave!
But now I'm nu rave!

It's a mash up!
Pie and mash up!

Elements of the past
And elements of the future
Comin atcha
I'm the hitcher
Let me put you in the picture!

Eels up inside ya
Findin an entrance where they can
Eels up inside ya
Findin an entrance where they can

Elements of the past and the future combining to make something not quite as good as either...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

One time, I saw a man looking at me, yes, with his eyes. And then, he, he picked up a tube. And he looked, in the tube, and he made the moon big, inside the tube. The moon big inside a tube!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 16, 2010)

He's so bright and mikly white, Shining down upon the ground, He's so bright, milky white, Shining down upon the ground

Everybody look at the moon, Everybody seeing the moon, The moon is bright, he's milky white, Everybody look at the moon

Hey! I did a song. Jupiter, I did a song. You ain't got one. Yeeah! Oh, I feel sick.


----------



## frankjob (Feb 17, 2010)

does anyone no good solicter in england as got caught growing?


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

frankjob said:


> does anyone no good solicter in england as got caught growing?



What did u get caught with?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> What did u get caught with?


 yeah wot was it???


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Morning/Afternoon people... off work this week with a 'cold' lol, should be doin coursework but decided id try n scam some money from the 'access to learning grant' people, trying to explain away the odd £100's goin into my bank account is proving tricky though... alas

Frankjob... How many plants you get caught growing, and how did they catch you ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

harsh when your second post is i got nabbed


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> harsh when your second post is i got nabbed


 
I wonder if his first post was "I think i can hear someone kicking the door down"

Shouldnt mock that is pure bad luck, feel for ya mate, hope you get it sorted, and i hope it wasnt a large grow, 1 for the loss of plants and 2 well i think u know that 1... Good luck mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

first post was identical to the second post in the thread "UK Growers"  noone likes to see someone get busted for weeeeed


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

How do you post youtube vids... all i manage to post is a shit load of code...


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

hey guys hows evey1 doing? frankjob sorry to hear bout the old bill coming a knocking mate just sucks when there's so many real crimes and criminals they could be investing their time and money in


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> How do you post youtube vids... all i manage to post is a shit load of code...


type youtube in side a pair of square brackets, then /youtube inside a second set, and then inbetween you paste the youtube code which is as an example, iYmmh9zkpQM

that comes from directly after http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= in the url

(i'm really not making this very clear )

so http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYmmh9zkpQM you'd just highlight everything after v= and paste that inbetween the youtube tags
[youtube]iYmmh9zkpQM[/youtube]

love that song


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 17, 2010)

yo! any1 from north east england on?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> yo! any1 from north east england on?


seems nothing but northerners here. same at work! i need me some backup! damned monkeys are taking over. leave your grit up north!

hey fella  i' on one of those days, it's alllllllll good


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

easy tiptop i'm a southern softee lol, not far from the big smoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> yo! any1 from north east england on?


aye man

west end 

yasel?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

[youtube]-0zG1HspFbc[/youtube]

Lil bit of light listening for all the scots in the hoose

Cheers TTT


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

And North West here... bloody southerners


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys hows evey1 doing? frankjob sorry to hear bout the old bill coming a knocking mate just sucks when there's so many real crimes and criminals they could be investing their time and money in


 
Hey Dragon...

They pick on easy busts, if they have to chase down the real criminals it means they gotta do summat, lil bit of herbage and they think the protectin us.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

hey smart how's it going mate did you get that message reply?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon...
> 
> They pick on easy busts, if they have to chase down the real criminals it means they gotta do summat, lil bit of herbage and they think the protectin us.


sad but true mate talking about the herb think it's time i got go rolling 1


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart how's it going mate did you get that message reply?


 
Hey dragon... no message replys, n roll us 1, got non in and not gonna be having any in for a while now... not till i harvest anyway lol... money is tighter than a ducks fuckin ass


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

i think dura's dead


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i think dura's dead


 
I was only thinkin about him this afternoon, in a purely straight kinda way mind... theres the missus killed him for nailing that bird, no net, or the one u dont think about... no one got an email or anything for him ?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey dragon... no message replys, n roll us 1, got non in and not gonna be having any in for a while now... not till i harvest anyway lol... money is tighter than a ducks fuckin ass


i know the feeling mate times are definately getting harder i had some good luck i borrowed a mate some money about a year back he paid it back in a couple of months and said any free weed he gets as he's going he'll send down for me fri eve he turned up with a few ounces of grade for me for free


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i know the feeling mate times are definately getting harder i had some good luck i borrowed a mate some money about a year back he paid it back in a couple of months and said any free weed he gets as he's going he'll send down for me fri eve he turned up with a few ounces of grade for me for free


Sweet... Send him my way lol...
Had to pay £10 for copy bank statements so i can hopefully get some cash from the "access to learning" people, gotta wait a week b4 i get them though, then how ever long it takes to get accepted, then hopefully will have some spare cash, then its pay all my debts of, they are a mountin... on reflection, shouldnt of started my grow till i was flush... stoner mentality though, never works lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

well just don't get into a situation where you can't pay yer bills halfway through 

and you better grow some truly respectable dank with my taxes ya hear!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well just don't get into a situation where you can't pay yer bills halfway through
> 
> and you better grow some truly respectable dank with my taxes ya hear!


 
well thats the plan... work has gone tits up since i started my grow, should of been able to pay all my debts of this months pay, but that aint gonna happen now, just have to pay lil bits off, keep em sweet lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Sweet... Send him my way lol...
> Had to pay £10 for copy bank statements so i can hopefully get some cash from the "access to learning" people, gotta wait a week b4 i get them though, then how ever long it takes to get accepted, then hopefully will have some spare cash, then its pay all my debts of, they are a mountin... on reflection, shouldnt of started my grow till i was flush... stoner mentality though, never works lol


same situation yer mate with money sucks at the mo, and stoner mentallity gets the ball rolling it worked for me even though things are tight at the mo if you waited for the ideal time you could be waiting forever or that could just be me, i feel stoned already


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> same situation yer mate with money sucks at the mo, and stoner mentallity gets the ball rolling it worked for me even though things are tight at the mo if you waited for the ideal time you could be waiting forever or that could just be me, i feel stoned already


 
True true... still gonna get my HPS and Filter in the next 3 week mind, i've started so i'll finish lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> True true... still gonna get my HPS and Filter in the next 3 week mind, i've started so i'll finish lol


don,t blame you mate got to soldier on lol i was just looking back when you asked about cheap nutes my bc from the start to 2nd wk of flower cost me £1.75 cheap miracle grow from no frills (cheap b&q store) £2 a bottle npk is 6 1.7 5 the labels says for azalea, camellia & rhododendron my plants loved it i got another 4 bottles waiting to go and just swap to the bio bizz for the flower cycle


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

oh yea addes piss aswell but that's free mate lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> don,t blame you mate got to soldier on lol i was just looking back when you asked about cheap nutes my bc from the start to 2nd wk of flower cost me £1.75 cheap miracle grow from no frills (cheap b&q store) £2 a bottle npk is 6 1.7 5 the labels says for azalea, camellia & rhododendron my plants loved it i got another 4 bottles waiting to go and just swap to the bio bizz for the flower cycle


 
Bargain... n thats what im after at the min, might have a mosey down to BnQ tomorrow n see what they have, i'll have a look at the stuff i was gonna get, write down ingredients n all that stuff n see if they have same sort but nice n cheap.
Then i just need £180 for 400 hps fan n carbon filter, them im ready for the flowering stage... bring it on.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

watching britains secret farms (the new 2010 one). they have some "you cunt" interviews and they also put out some very valid points etc, worth a watch. the police even admit that they have no formal limit on what consitutes personal (menaing a fine and community service) and supply (upto 14 years) so if you get caught, spin your words into persoanl. i know if i'm questioned on the quantity of plants, well figure it out douche, it takes say 3-4 months a plant, i grow a few excess just in case


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> watching britains secret farms (the new 2010 one). they have some "you cunt" interviews and they also put out some very valid points etc, worth a watch. the police even admit that they have no formal limit on what consitutes personal (menaing a fine and community service) and supply (upto 14 years) so if you get caught, spin your words into persoanl. i know if i'm questioned on the quantity of plants, well figure it out douche, it takes say 3-4 months a plant, i grow a few excess just in case


what channel's that on mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

fucking respect, i'm currently watching one of my growers other half justifying his plants on bbc television. +rep to him, he's saying ALLLLL the right stuff, sprayed, glass, gangs, dodgy street corners blah blah. repexct!

edit: haha he convinced the judge 300 plants was personal use  (he was breeding)


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Bargain... n thats what im after at the min, might have a mosey down to BnQ tomorrow n see what they have, i'll have a look at the stuff i was gonna get, write down ingredients n all that stuff n see if they have same sort but nice n cheap.
> Then i just need £180 for 400 hps fan n carbon filter, them im ready for the flowering stage... bring it on.


sounds good mate what other1 was you looking at?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> watching britains secret farms (the new 2010 one). they have some "you cunt" interviews and they also put out some very valid points etc, worth a watch. the police even admit that they have no formal limit on what consitutes personal (menaing a fine and community service) and supply (upto 14 years) so if you get caught, spin your words into persoanl. i know if i'm questioned on the quantity of plants, well figure it out douche, it takes say 3-4 months a plant, i grow a few excess just in case


Is that the one with the Radio 1(bbc Extra) DJ on... if so i seen that one the other week, makes for good watchin... and it is a blurry issue the 'personal use' one, think this is why i'll never grow more than 5, think i could get away with the 'line' if i ever got caught.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

that;s the one! very good show so far! and let's just say the accents are too familiar  southern fairy!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sounds good mate what other1 was you looking at?


 
i was lookin at just gettin some for the flowering stage, my canna pro soil should have enough in for the vegin... was gonna go for CannaBoost £20.00 250ml, Canna PK 13/14 £12.00 Ltr and Canna Terra Flores £13.00 Ltr, but when the time comes to use them and i still canni afford them then i'll go the cheapest route, and take your advice


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that;s the one! very good show so far! and let's just say the accents are too familiar  southern fairy!


 
lol, fuckin southerners... some of the fattest tree's ive ever seen towards the end of it, so sad to see em gettin bagged up for 'incineration'


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> i was lookin at just gettin some for the flowering stage, my canna pro soil should have enough in for the vegin... was gonna go for CannaBoost £20.00 250ml, Canna PK 13/14 £12.00 Ltr and Canna Terra Flores £13.00 Ltr, but when the time comes to use them and i still canni afford them then i'll go the cheapest route, and take your advice


bro i'd doubt u will need a L of pk13/14 get 250ml to tie you over till u need it. u only put it in for 1 week, 1.5 ml per L i think?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

here's where i feel otherwise. whlie i don't particularly like the idea of wasted bud, i have no respect for people who make their living off illegal substances be it coke heroin or cannabis. i work full time, often 6 days a week, no lunch breaks, till my toes and fingers bleed more often than not, and as the focu stated, some people just need to come home and relax. it is nothing to do with money for me.

but man, for a commericl grow that was a STONKING cola that the guy shoed to the camera!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> i was lookin at just gettin some for the flowering stage, my canna pro soil should have enough in for the vegin... was gonna go for CannaBoost £20.00 250ml, Canna PK 13/14 £12.00 Ltr and Canna Terra Flores £13.00 Ltr, but when the time comes to use them and i still canni afford them then i'll go the cheapest route, and take your advice


that definately looks the better way to go mate i was wondering if i could add anything else to mine apart from the shooting powder any ideas mate? not sure how it works with adding different nutes


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

cannabis planet looks to be a great show to follow!

"..... and you're a father, how do you do it?" 

"sativa, it's all about the sativa"


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> bro i'd doubt u will need a L of pk13/14 get 250ml to tie you over till u need it. u only put it in for 1 week, 1.5 ml per L i think?


 
lol yeah maybe a ltr is a tad overkill, specially for such a small scale grow, 250ml for a £5 it might be then, can sneak that past the missus any day lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that definately looks the better way to go mate i was wondering if i could add anything else to mine apart from the shooting powder any ideas mate? not sure how it works with adding different nutes


i was a bit confused with nutes myself, i joined www.*canna*-*uk*.com and they have a form u fill in and it produces a chart of nutes and potions how much to use and when to use... i just omited the stuff i didnt think i would need, the pre flower stuff and the bug/rot solution stuff, just opt for the good things that get me fat buds n hopefully lots of them.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> here's where i feel otherwise. whlie i don't particularly like the idea of wasted bud, i have no respect for people who make their living off illegal substances be it coke heroin or cannabis. i work full time, often 6 days a week, no lunch breaks, till my toes and fingers bleed more often than not, and as the focu stated, some people just need to come home and relax. it is nothing to do with money for me.
> 
> but man, for a commericl grow that was a STONKING cola that the guy shoed to the camera!


Thats true, its a tricky one though, u need the bigger commercial growers to supply the demand, not everyone has the bottle to grow there own, but then you get the cnuts who spray it and all that crap, unfortunately the 2 kind of go hand in hand as its all about the money,
The lil growers or the smaller commercial growers like the people on here grow for a few reason...
We love to grow, its a hobby, we dont wanna buy shady sprayed shit, dont wanna deal with the dicks that sell cut bags, n dont wanna wait round on street corners lookin all shady, its not about the cash, but if we make some on it then its a bonus... think this is the reason it should be legal, then we dont have this dilema.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

exactly, it should be legalized in some way or another, to allow larger operations to work, and suply those without the time, ability, space etc etc, and let guys like us do what guys like us do  but sigh, it'll happen, mark my words, jsut not soon enough. it's mot gonna be todays breed of politicians in 10 years time.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> exactly, it should be legalized in some way or another, to allow larger operations to work, and suply those without the time, ability, space etc etc, and let guys like us do what guys like us do  but sigh, it'll happen, mark my words, jsut not soon enough. it's mot gonna be todays breed of politicians in 10 years time.


One thing politicians never like to do is back down,,, n they made such a fuss over 'drugs' that i doubt they will ever back down, or if they do unfortunately it wont be in my life time, although i dream of the days i could walk into my local chemist n be able to buy my weekend party pills n know they are pure and if my grow is slow a nice lil weighted bag to tide me over *dream like music plays and a wistfull look comes across my face*


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

i got an election pamflet letter through the door "from" my local MP saying vote vote vote vote vote meeeee blah blah, so i've turned it over, fou/nd a questions and queries section, so have filled it in asking what if any involvement he has ahd in the expenses scandal and to reply with all details else bugger the fuck awf you thieving ballbag


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i got an election pamflet letter through the door "from" my local MP saying vote vote vote vote vote meeeee blah blah, so i've turned it over, fou/nd a questions and queries section, so have filled it in asking what if any involvement he has ahd in the expenses scandal and to reply with all details else bugger the fuck awf you thieving ballbag


lolol, i like it, i think thats what we should all do, return there pamflets back to them with questions, demand a reply or they dont get a vote.

Viva la revolution!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

that's exactly what i was thinking. john prescot just had a news piece on how his cameo in some tv show was worth ore than 40 years of campaigning or something, and stated that 3 kids or something said they'd vote him because of it.

if he's to be my MP, he's to care about me, my questions, and every other individuals. so as you say, he can either give me reason to trust him of buggggger awwffffffffff in a most british of manners!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking. john prescot just had a news piece on how his cameo in some tv show was worth ore than 40 years of campaigning or something, and stated that 3 kids or something said they'd vote him because of it.
> 
> if he's to be my MP, he's to care about me, my questions, and every other individuals. so as you say, he can either give me reason to trust him of buggggger awwffffffffff in a most british of manners!


Would u trust his answers though... they cant tell the truth to save there own skins, its the first question on the application form... Can u like... infact its the only question on the form lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

do they need to? do a facebook campaign, get enough people interested, the news will then be interested in the facebook campaign, being election time, and voila, guess who happens to have copies of all the expenses claims..... 

"did you or did you not pilch my taxes!?"

"no"

"hi, is the the daily mail newspaper, this is ttt calling on behalf of his mp and would like to know.... oh realllllllly :lol"

it would work damnit, flawless! i am genuinely tempted to maybe start a facebook group to that degree now, it seems a pretty damned good idea on simplistic values of trust


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> do they need to? do a facebook campaign, get enough people interested, the news will then be interested in the facebook campaign, being election time, and voila, guess who happens to have copies of all the expenses claims.....
> 
> "did you or did you not pilch my taxes!?"
> 
> ...


lol, if you do, i'll get a facebook account just to support the revelution.

On a seperate note... anyone find pauley perrette (abby) from NCIS extremely hottttttt lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

haha, if i did noone would ever kow it was me. i have to admit i'm one of the smart ones in the box, allways have been, i know about covering my arse among many things. be sure it would be someone else getting the credit for the group 

i don't know who she is, but i find autumn reeser too wantable for my own good


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, if i did noone would ever kow it was me. i have to admit i'm one of the smart ones in the box, allways have been, i know about covering my arse among many things. be sure it would be someone else getting the credit for the group
> 
> i don't know who she is, but i find autumn reeser too wantable for my own good


 
1 thing i know from the tinternet.. never use your real details, your personal email and if possible sign up for things under a proxy.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

play safe  thats te way to do it 

and i'll get you guys the recipe for this if i can, but i'm eating some italian pork and fish (tastes like anchovy, marinated not salted) meatballs in a tomato sauce. it is just stupendous!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> play safe  thats te way to do it
> 
> and i'll get you guys the recipe for this if i can, but i'm eating some italian pork and fish (tastes like anchovy, marinated not salted) meatballs in a tomato sauce. it is just stupendous!


Sounds lush mate, rather pekish now aswell, so thanks lol, might have to run the chippy see if its still open... special fried rice mmmmm


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 18, 2010)

got me a blizzard with bloody 3" flakes i kid you not  madness


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> got me a blizzard with bloody 3" flakes i kid you not  madness


lol didnt read that as 3", kinda read it as 3 Flakes.. was thinkin thats not a bloody blizzard, how soft are these souterners lol


On a seperate note
Just had to repot my babies, the soil had sank to to about 3/4 of the pot and i could see roots comming out the bottom, they are 10ltr pots so im thinkin they should be adequate now they are full again...
Problem is when i repotted them some of the soil broke away and took a fair few roots with it, will this loss of roots at an early age have an adverse effect on them ?


----------



## Growzaa (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone from essex?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lily






Olivia






Think its time to get a filter, starting to get a nice smell when i walk in the bedrrom.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

their looking good mate what strain are they?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

just had the inlaws turn up with no warning there's 9 of them yer how much does that suck i just had to pull a sickey and hide in my bedroom and i got the little 1's trying to get in my grow room and it don't look like it's going to well already had her uncle asking about the humming noise they are nosey bastards just had to tell them to keep the little twats downstairs any ideas on keeping the noise down on the exhaust fan for future reference? cheers guys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

wrap the fan in foam and tie it on?! tell them its damp and youve got a dehumidifier in there?!?!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wrap the fan in foam and tie it on?! tell them its damp and youve got a dehumidifier in there?!?!


cheers for the advice mate i'll grab some and do it later, i told them my sis was staying over and had something on the go probably her big fan and that seemed to do it i know crappy excuse but i got caught off guard and i'm severly stoned lol the 1 time i have an early smoke and chillout for the day fing inlaws lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

hahah always the way if its not one thing its your mother - inlaw.....


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> their looking good mate what strain are they?


Hey mate, Its a GreenHouseSeeds - BigBang, its a sative/Indica mix.
Genetics: Skunk, Northern Light, El Nino.

Never tried em b4, supposed to be a good yielder and helps with the para part of being stoned, so really growin em for a mate who likes a smoke but cant hack it lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Inlaws suck, lucky my inlaws live milesss away so they always call b4 turning up, and my folks never turn up, so im pretty safe on that front... but they do pick in-opertune times to turn up or call.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

well they've gone now thank fu*k and they seem none the wiser i've smoked big bang b4 and it was a nice smoke mate i don't know about indoor yeild but i know a friend grew it out his back before and it turned out massive he eneded up with 2 out of 5 because he had to cut them down due to the size and it worried him that badly that first time that he hasn't done it since lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

hey dragon, for outdoor you can get upto 1000gram a SqFt, but im guessing with a 400HPS i should get about 1-2 oz a plant, anything over 1oz n i'll be happy, gonna top them though so i get 4 main colas, so we shall see what time brings... maybe when they flower a lil comp on how much weight i get lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm surrounded by both our families no more than 5mins in the car in either direction it drives me nuts can't even walk round naked without locking the door and leaving the keys in lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> hey dragon, for outdoor you can get upto 1000gram a SqFt, but im guessing with a 400HPS i should get about 1-2 oz a plant, anything over 1oz n i'll be happy, gonna top them though so i get 4 main colas, so we shall see what time brings... maybe when they flower a lil comp on how much weight i get lol


that sounds good mate they look good and healthy are you going to take any clones off them?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that sounds good mate they look good and healthy are you going to take any clones off them?


Lily is worrying me a lil at the min, she doesn't seeming to be growing like Olivia, but part from that they both look peechy lol... 
And no clones this time round, i got 3 more fem seeds left, gonna get this grow sorted n hopefully by then end i will have all my nutes HPS and Vent/Filter, then i will grow my last 3 and take clones then, will have a veg room by this point (Hopefully) then just keep them goin, and maybe add a couple of new strains... thats the plan anyway lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Lily is worrying me a lil at the min, she doesn't seeming to be growing like Olivia, but part from that they both look peechy lol...
> And no clones this time round, i got 3 more fem seeds left, gonna get this grow sorted n hopefully by then end i will have all my nutes HPS and Vent/Filter, then i will grow my last 3 and take clones then, will have a veg room by this point (Hopefully) then just keep them goin, and maybe add a couple of new strains... thats the plan anyway lol


sounds like the sensible way to go mate is that the 1 that damaged during repotting?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sounds like the sensible way to go mate is that the 1 that damaged during repotting?


 
I love a plan, I love it more when a plan comes together... Gotta love the A-Team lol

Yeah when i repotted em both i had a bit of a landslide and Lily kinda lost more roots than Olivia, I dont know if the loss of roots would harm her but only time will tell.. she might just be in shock, i'll keep my eye on her.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

i always diplay electrical equiptment in ym room whether actually used or not that i can turn on upon visitors to semi hide any mechanical noises in my room. 

i'd just adapot a "fuck you not welcome" policy if i had inlaws  i'm not really a family guy/relationship type of person, i seem to work well on my own, as depressing as it can get


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> hey dragon, for outdoor you can get upto 1000gram a SqFt, but im guessing with a 400HPS i should get about 1-2 oz a plant, anything over 1oz n i'll be happy, gonna top them though so i get 4 main colas, so we shall see what time brings... maybe when they flower a lil comp on how much weight i get lol



Dont underestimate a 400 watter, i have done three white widows recently and they where all at least 3 oz a piece. Strong as fuck as well, would recommend white widow to anybody. Its strong, easy to grow and a decent yield'r.


----------



## BIFPedro (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey to all the uk growers!!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> Dont underestimate a 400 watter, i have done three white widows recently and they where all at least 3 oz a piece. Strong as fuck as well, would recommend white widow to anybody. Its strong, easy to grow and a decent yield'r.


 
Being my first propper grow i wasnt gonna expect to much, but from what i been readin 1-2 oz a plant should be ok for a 400w HPS... although there is a bargain atm http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25 (600w Light with Dual Power Digital Ballast £100) so i may venture to the 600 but not sure about heat, i wanna grow my plants not cook em, but with this one i could swap to 400 if heat was excesive.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

BIFPedro said:


> Hey to all the uk growers!!!


Hey BIF... Welcome welcome


----------



## Coolvibes (Feb 19, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


10 quid a gram blue chees and elneno


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i always diplay electrical equiptment in ym room whether actually used or not that i can turn on upon visitors to semi hide any mechanical noises in my room.
> 
> i'd just adapot a "fuck you not welcome" policy if i had inlaws  i'm not really a family guy/relationship type of person, i seem to work well on my own, as depressing as it can get


Aww TTT lol... Least you got us lol

G/F watchin 300 Days of night... least u dont have to watch what u dont wanna.


----------



## Coolvibes (Feb 19, 2010)

would plants not like ultra violet light as sunlight produces this but not our cfls, or metal halides or high power sodiums???


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Coolvibes said:


> would plants not like ultra violet light as sunlight produces this but not our cfls, or metal halides or high power sodiums???


CFL now do an ultra violet or purple light, and HPS's do a Dual spectrum suitable for veg and flower... so long as they are gettin the right lumens at the right stages i think they pretty happy, nothing is a substitute for natural sunlight though... shame we dont fuckin get any in the uk lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Aww TTT lol... Least you got us lol
> 
> G/F watchin 300 Days of night... least u dont have to watch what u dont wanna.


haha, i've got a shaky history. result being i don't trust people. put me in a room of strangers and i'll find the closets corner and become a statue  i'd love some friends, but hey, i'm not ready to take on society yet, still, 3 years down the line. i work alone


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i've got a shaky history. result being i don't trust people. put me in a room of strangers and i'll find the closets corner and become a statue  i'd love some friends, but hey, i'm not ready to take on society yet, still, 3 years down the line. i work alone


lol, i think your the yang to my ying or vice versa.. im way to trusting, to the point of gullability lol (is gullability a word or have i made it up, i know gullable is, but can u make it to gullability, the ability to be gullable hmmm i shall ponder)


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

kinda know the feeling. everyone i've ever loved or simply known well has turned around and stabbed me in the back far harder than i'd have thought possible, i became distant. all i know is my cat


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> kinda know the feeling. everyone i've ever loved or simply known well has turned around and stabbed me in the back far harder than i'd have thought possible, i became distant. all i know is my cat


Yup people have a tendancy to do that, animals are far better than people, unconditional loving, n all they ask for in return is food n water, we could learn alot, although im more of a dog person than a cat person.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2010)

haha, cats, uncotional love, fuck offf  my cat will let me know every minute if i've upset her in any way. she will be your worst enemy if you don't respect her wishes  fucking bitch! she'll sleep happily till 5ambut then cry non stop until you move her bed into a different room underneath a different radiator


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, cats, uncotional love, fuck offf  my cat will let me know every minute if i've upset her in any way. she will be your worst enemy if you don't respect her wishes  fucking bitch! she'll sleep happily till 5ambut then cry non stop until you move her bed into a different room underneath a different radiator


lol... this is why dogs are better, they happily sleep anywhere till the morning, only prob is you gotta get up n walk the fuckers, rain, snow or gale force winds, 1 upside to cats is u just boot the fuckers out lol


----------



## Coolvibes (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> CFL now do an ultra violet or purple light, and HPS's do a Dual spectrum suitable for veg and flower... so long as they are gettin the right lumens at the right stages i think they pretty happy, nothing is a substitute for natural sunlight though... shame we dont fuckin get any in the uk lol


So what you are saying is adding maybe say a sunbed ultraviolet light high up in the grow room could be beneficial as it simulates sunlight more accurately would you say then in fact having 2700k and 6500k and ultraviolet on at the same time would be better for bud cycle


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Coolvibes said:


> So what you are saying is adding maybe say a sunbed ultraviolet light high up in the grow room could be beneficial as it simulates sunlight more accurately would you say then in fact having 2700k and 6500k and ultraviolet on at the same time would be better for bud cycle


No. lol.

The UV from a sunbed tube would probably fry your plants.. the UV from say CFL's and HPS's are at a level which a plant can take... whilst not a bad idea, not one i would recommend... plus it would prob cost you a hella lot more to run.... i dont know much about lights so i could be wrong... but i dont think so lol


----------



## Coolvibes (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No. lol.
> 
> The UV from a sunbed tube would probably fry your plants.. the UV from say CFL's and HPS's are at a level which a plant can take... whilst not a bad idea, not one i would recommend... plus it would prob cost you a hella lot more to run.... i dont know much about lights so i could be wrong... but i dont think so lol


 cheers mate some friendly people for a change kind regards
coolvibes


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Coolvibes said:


> cheers mate some friendly people for a change kind regards
> coolvibes


 
No wories mate, if u have a sunbed you could take out the tubes swap them for more suitable ones and use the case for a cabinet, have a vertical grow.

**And there some friendly n helpfull people on this thread, glad i came here.**


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

theres a lots of stoned ppl with opinions lol, how many ways can u cook an egg?


----------



## growwwww (Feb 19, 2010)

just out of interest, i returned from amsterdam a few days ago. On wednesday, i sent back some baggies in the post just in a card, not doubble baggied or anything. I know that was stupid and whatever do any of u know whether the draw will come through? has anyone posted shit back from dam like that?


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

I bet u dont see them again mate. Ive had internal stuff go missing that was suposedly wrapped up well. Urll be lucky if u dont get a knock on the door. best case a stoner postied sniffed it out. Dont wanna think of worst case. Good luck mate ill keep my fingers crossed for ya..


----------



## Coolvibes (Feb 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No wories mate, if u have a sunbed you could take out the tubes swap them for more suitable ones and use the case for a cabinet, have a vertical grow.
> 
> **And there some friendly n helpfull people on this thread, glad i came here.**


 wow i get it as its gong free on freecycle for my mates new grow room cheers pal


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well just watched the mighty boosh - future sailor... have to say not so good, glad i didnt pay for it lol



> theres a lots of stoned ppl with opinions lol, how many ways can u cook an egg?


Lol, in relation to ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 19, 2010)

Coolvibes said:


> wow i get it as its gong free on freecycle for my mates new grow room cheers pal


 
http://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/section-item.asp?sid=12&iid=7148 Sunbed Grow


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 20, 2010)

mornin peoples

hope every1 is safe n well, dura included????????

Plants are doing really well, all 9 are very big, only 10 days into 12/12 and looking nice am gonna change the lights around, i think maybe the 250hps will be better for sidelighting then i can put the 600 over the 2 largest. The sidelighting is really helping, lower bud sites are developing very nicely cause of it only problem is im having to move the plants regular cause they grow towards it but i defo think its gonna increase the yield? 

Am gonna start with mollasses soon on a couple of plants to test and also gonna test pk13/14 on a few i think you use pk13/14 in the last 3 weeks? Wish i had brought some of the bio-bizz heaven now, had a look at a friends blueberry and hes testing the heaven on a couple of plants and there is defo a difference. Another friend chopped 4 DP blueberry of the same mother as mine and the yield was 19oz from 4 plants under 1 600hps with only bio-bizz.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 20, 2010)

growwwww said:


> just out of interest, i returned from amsterdam a few days ago. On wednesday, i sent back some baggies in the post just in a card, not doubble baggied or anything. I know that was stupid and whatever do any of u know whether the draw will come through? has anyone posted shit back from dam like that?


i have seen and smoked bud sent back from dam, it was 10-11years ago now b4 9/11 etc and all the extra security but it dus get threw im not saying theres not a high chance it wont but it dus get threw.

also use to order lots of prescription drugs (benzo's,oxys) from the net and they always got threw and have seen stun guns sent threw the post.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i always diplay electrical equiptment in ym room whether actually used or not that i can turn on upon visitors to semi hide any mechanical noises in my room.
> 
> i'd just adapot a "fuck you not welcome" policy if i had inlaws  i'm not really a family guy/relationship type of person, i seem to work well on my own, as depressing as it can get


CHEERS mate stuck the portable radio in there and told the misses no more visitors for now, and your lucky on your own i'd give it a go but the only thing that would most prob survive is the plants i always been a mummys boy so had to get a misses to look after me lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

funny how u never see welsh wizz and w dragon on the same page lol I miss that big guy lol.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Being my first propper grow i wasnt gonna expect to much, but from what i been readin 1-2 oz a plant should be ok for a 400w HPS... although there is a bargain atm http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25 (600w Light with Dual Power Digital Ballast £100) so i may venture to the 600 but not sure about heat, i wanna grow my plants not cook em, but with this one i could swap to 400 if heat was excesive.


i'd get the 600 at that price mate like u said u can always put a smaller bulb in atleast that way if you do want to upgrade it's only £20ish for a bulb


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> theres a lots of stoned ppl with opinions lol, how many ways can u cook an egg?


stoner eticate is telling me the answer is 1 get the misses to do it lol although she's not a fan of the saying i love it why have a dog and bark yourself lol you can tell i'm stoned all alone and feeling brave


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> funny how u never see welsh wizz and w dragon on the same page lol I miss that big guy lol.


i think they might have rules on how many welsh you can have in 1 place on hear every time i'm on i seem to be the only1 any other welsh lads out there?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Afternoon fellow UK'ers

Fucking frozen... funny how i cant spend any money on my setup atm, but the g/f can take me round town to buy her new shoes.. happy days lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'd get the 600 at that price mate like u said u can always put a smaller bulb in atleast that way if you do want to upgrade it's only £20ish for a bulb


 
Hey Dragon... 

That was my thinking aswell, and £100 on a digital ballast and a 600w bulb cant complain... im gonna get a HKV fan aswell, so hopefully that will help suck the heat out... hopefully be gettin it on friday when its pay day, then the ventillation the week after.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

A quick question whilst im on about fans aswell...

The HKV fan will pull air through the filter and extract it to the attick, im gonna put the fan in the attick above the grow room, its only about 2 ft from the room so it should pull air ok and the tubing will be run pretty much straight down... 

Q is with the cool tubes can u set the filter to the cool tube and pull air through the filter then through the cool tube and vent it that way killing 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak, or would i be best gettin a second Bathroom fan and blowing air through the cool tube and then straight into the attic ?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah bro u can do it that way, i did think about doing it that way. i just wanted it separate as i have a temp controller for my fans (in/out)


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah bro u can do it that way, i did think about doing it that way. i just wanted it separate as i have a temp controller for my fans (in/out)


 
Cheers mate, anything that keeps the costs down will keep the missus happy.

*Rep sucks... gotta spread the love... but then it wont let me lol, just gonna start repping people i dont know lol*


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Cheers mate, anything that keeps the costs down will keep the missus happy.
> 
> *Rep sucks... gotta spread the love... but then it wont let me lol, just gonna start repping people i dont know lol*


cool bro no worries, same here. have a look at the http://www.3ch.co.uk/lights/hid-grow-lights/aerowing-reflector/prod_833.html

much better than the cool tube, more coverage. U get a "hot spot" underneath the cool tube, ever used 2 magnify bugs when u was a kid with the suns rays? its just a glass tube, good idea but not brilliant lol

edit - underneath cool tube


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cool bro no worries, same here. have a look at the http://www.3ch.co.uk/lights/hid-grow-lights/aerowing-reflector/prod_833.html
> 
> much better than the cool tube, more coverage. U get a "hot spot" underneath the cool tube, ever used 2 magnify bugs when u was a kid with the suns rays? its just a glass tube, good idea but not brilliant lol
> 
> edit - underneath cool tube


Couldnt think of the name when i was writing it, but thats pretty much similar to the one i was lookin at http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25 the coolstar shade, bout 6th from bottom, not sure if it comes with glass though... ***Yeah it does***

And yeah lol, but im not a serial killer though... honest... maybe just the tendancies lol

**Think im gonna tell Grotec i keep spammin there links to products on here, see if i can get myself a discount for sellin there company lol**


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

I must confuse the fuck outa my neighbours... been blasting gabber for the last hour, now i have the best of Billy Idol on, doesnt get much more diverse than that lol


----------



## jake devine (Feb 20, 2010)

hi i just wonded to no if eny none grow ata tundra orr pineapple kush coz growing sum out side eny tips plz


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Couldnt think of the name when i was writing it, but thats pretty much similar to the one i was lookin at http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25 the coolstar shade, bout 6th from bottom, not sure if it comes with glass though... ***Yeah it does***
> 
> And yeah lol, but im not a serial killer though... honest... maybe just the tendancies lol
> 
> **Think im gonna tell Grotec i keep spammin there links to products on here, see if i can get myself a discount for sellin there company lol**


yeah cool star is ok, just a cheeper version. they told me at the shop u have 2 build the coolstar so i'm gonna go for the built one, i'm rubbish at diy lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cool bro no worries, same here. have a look at the http://www.3ch.co.uk/lights/hid-grow-lights/aerowing-reflector/prod_833.html
> 
> much better than the cool tube, more coverage. U get a "hot spot" underneath the cool tube, ever used 2 magnify bugs when u was a kid with the suns rays? its just a glass tube, good idea but not brilliant lol
> 
> edit - underneath cool tube


i get all my stuff from http://www.3ch.co.uk


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i get all my stuff from http://www.3ch.co.uk



online or stop by one of the shops? there alright aint they what u think?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> online or stop by one of the shops? there alright aint they what u think?


 i go to the shop mate yeah there all sound in there even the old boy that owns it


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

oh s++t if thats the same old boy i'm thinking about with glasses? u must be fairly close 2 me lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> oh s++t if thats the same old boy i'm thinking about with glasses? u must be fairly close 2 me lol.


 yeah hes not in the shop that often check out my journal in my sig


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

oh, and half welshy here  more patriotic for the welsh side than the english. COMMON WALES IN THE RUGBY!!!!! (there's me sounding like i follow it, i know fuck all what the enw tournament is, but go wales!)


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 20, 2010)

Wats goin on peeps just been on torrentz an they have got a shit load of growin stuff an doc on weed it's like 23gig worth. Any1 done White ice av got a great looking 1 there an some exodus cheese all clones just started flowering couple dayz ago


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> oh, and half welshy here  more patriotic for the welsh side than the english. COMMON WALES IN THE RUGBY!!!!! (there's me sounding like i follow it, i know fuck all what the enw tournament is, but go wales!)


I feel like am following u lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

well keep yer distance. try an mug me and i'll mind rape you, i've had some fucing brillinat experience at that 

i went into town one night for a mates birthday, but my bus was a bit early, so i was sat around with his present, being a game, in my pocket, so i see a large bunch o kids, pissed and causing havok coming up the road to where i'm sat, i figured what would happen, and it did, ended up with two of the bigger ones (all youthes though, about 16, but about 20 of em ) saying "who do ya think is stronger, who would you rather fight" shit, to which i refused to give them any cakeee, so eventually i was being throttled against a wall, still mr nice guy  by this time the game had been smashed but the manual including the code still there. i threw them off in the end, picked up the maual, laughed my ass off and walked off. a couple of hours later very drukn i bumped into two of the ones who weren't so excited by the whole event, and warned me that x and y were at a, so i told them not to worry i had a large knife  few seconds later turned and they were frantically texting  mind rape!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 20, 2010)

who's with me for a saturday night i got work sunday what the fauckathon! YAHHHHARRRRRRRRR M'HEARTIESSS! (pirate style like, cus ninjas are wicked, but pirates are fucking have it you slag!)


----------



## jake devine (Feb 21, 2010)

hello any one no about ata tuntra or pineapple kush growing out side can sum one give sum tips i ass last night no one answerd tips plz


----------



## jake devine (Feb 21, 2010)

and cood sum one tell me how to change my name in this web site


----------



## growwwww (Feb 21, 2010)

jake devine said:


> and cood sum one tell me how to change my name in this web site


hm dont think you can :/ ask a moderator or admin or whatever they are callerd however, and they maybe might do ti for you ? send them a message.


----------



## jake devine (Feb 21, 2010)

ok thanks mate. no enything about ata tunrta or p kush


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2010)

im back people, fuckin b.t cut my broadband coz i forgot to pay the bill, its been shit no having the net, i've had to talk to the mrs's for 3 weeks now, i was losing the will to live and seriously thinking about removing her ability to breathe


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im back people, fuckin b.t cut my broadband coz i forgot to pay the bill, its been shit no having the net, i've had to talk to the mrs's for 3 weeks now, i was losing the will to live and seriously thinking about removing her ability to breathe



Welcome back Dura mate we all missed ya. >>>>>>>>


----------



## growwwww (Feb 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im back people, fuckin b.t cut my broadband coz i forgot to pay the bill, its been shit no having the net, i've had to talk to the mrs's for 3 weeks now, i was losing the will to live and seriously thinking about removing her ability to breathe


It is indeed a hardlife with no internet, so true to the extent that its defintely justifiable to kill if it eases the pain of no internet. 

I truly understand


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah cool star is ok, just a cheeper version. they told me at the shop u have 2 build the coolstar so i'm gonna go for the built one, i'm rubbish at diy lol


lol, i think its prob gonna be like 6 lil bolts, cant be that complex, but for extra £10 for lack of DIY then might aswell, but im goin cheap all the way


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im back people, fuckin b.t cut my broadband coz i forgot to pay the bill, its been shit no having the net, i've had to talk to the mrs's for 3 weeks now, i was losing the will to live and seriously thinking about removing her ability to breathe


 
Welcome back Dura mate, thought u had died from blood loss due to your missus nailing your nuts to the floor lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, im fucked again. got sum real good blues and sum good charlie as well, it really plays withur nut when u drink crazy vimtos on top of it. goodbye liver its been nice knowing you.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2010)

A man and his wife were driving home one very cold night when the wife asks her husband to stop the car. 
There was a baby skunk lying at the side of the road, and she got out to see if it was still alive. 

It was, and she said to her husband, Its nearly frozen to death. Can we take it with us, get it warm, and let it go in the morning?

He says, O. K., Get in the car with it. 

Where shall I put it to get it warm? 

He says, Put it in between your legs. It's nice and warm there.

But what about the smell?

Just hold its little nose.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2010)

The French Government announced today that it is imposing a ban on the use of fireworks at Euro Disney. The decision comes the day after a nightly fireworks display at the park, located just 30 miles outside of Paris, caused soldiers at a nearby French Army garrison to surrender to a group of Czech tourists.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2010)

why is the word phonetics spelled with a 'ph'?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

to prove it's point? not sure. i like that french one 

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=French+Military+Victories&l=1

edit: and click the "did you mean" it's some funny reading


----------



## dura72 (Feb 22, 2010)

i dont feel well


----------



## dura72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks aren't everything, but you can't wank over personality.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2010)

easy dura mate, just started on here properly when u done ur dissapearing act. i have a journal, all the usual suspects are in, just wondered if u wanted 2 stick ur head round the door? cheers bro, hope up cool?


----------



## jake devine (Feb 22, 2010)

eny on ata tundra plz giys


----------



## dura72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dilemma.

Do I wash dishes or do I attempt to eat Cornflakes from a cup with a knife?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 22, 2010)

throw the cereal in the sink and leave it there in a rage, and toke up? dishes should only be done on hungover sundays


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2010)

good to see ya back dura


----------



## dura72 (Feb 22, 2010)

ahm wasted, just smashed the house upand not feeling like a happy bunny


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ahm wasted, just smashed the house upand not feeling like a happy bunny


 smashin the house up aint good i stopped doin that wen i stopped gettin of the head 
im now a full time stoner instead


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ahm wasted, just smashed the house upand not feeling like a happy bunny


Not good mate, spark a fatty up n chill with some soothing sounds.

Hope your feeling better today mate.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 23, 2010)

Update on my plants...

Olivia











Lily











13 days into veg... Lily not growin so fast but she still comming along, The smell is sweet, love walkin into the bedroom after they been locked up all day, best smell ever... Gettin my ventilation, Filter and 600w HPS on saturday, so no more smell from then on in... Happy Days.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Update on my plants...
> 
> Olivia
> 
> ...


 lookin good mate check out my journal in my sig if u get a chance


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2010)

nothing like a spew to clear the system :S doesn't make me feel any better though


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2010)

that is the last time im ever taking valium, im turning into a fuckin nutcase. my recent life has been like an episode of 'Shameless', minus the bum banditry i hasten to add. i swear to god not having the net has meant that ive virtually moved into the pub, my charlie bill is now hitting well into four figures, and there aint no decimal point amongst them, and every cunt that owes me is playin hide and seek, fuckin osama bin laden would be proud of these fuckers. think its time for the big stick....oh and the mrs's thinks its time she should be put first for a change....i informed her tha if i'm ever in charge of a firing squad she most definetly will be.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

yo sm4rt coming on good bro, lookin heathy! roll on this weekend. cant wait 2 see the ladies grow quickly, nice root system in there by now 

edit - when u settin up a journal mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> that is the last time im ever taking valium, im turning into a fuckin nutcase. my recent life has been like an episode of 'Shameless', minus the bum banditry i hasten to add. i swear to god not having the net has meant that ive virtually moved into the pub, my charlie bill is now hitting well into four figures, and there aint no decimal point amongst them, and every cunt that owes me is playin hide and seek, fuckin osama bin laden would be proud of these fuckers. think its time for the big stick....oh and the mrs's thinks its time she should be put first for a change....i informed her tha if i'm ever in charge of a firing squad she most definetly will be.


lol all 2 familiar, gave it all up though been pretty much clean for a couple of years. 3 times or something stupid last year i got on the beans and sniff. dont mind tamazapan or 3 every now and again with a good smoke and film lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2010)

i swear i feel lobotomized right now, these fuckin things are just hanging on me. i just counted what i had left and it would appear i manged to swallow around 40 in the last couple of days. thats me finished for a bit, i've just started my new grow(2 weeks or so germ'd from seeds, 5 trainwreck, moby dick and hash plant haze(?)) and ive promised myself to stay totally and i do me totally clean till they're ready for the chop, so that gives me around 12 weeks or so to pay my debts and regrow part of my liver, and then its festival season, so then its spastic summer and then save up for xmas......well thats the plan but i doubt if you'd find a bookie in britain that would give you odds on me managing it.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2010)

Three men had a very late night drinking Guiness. 

They left in the early morning hours and each went to their home. The next day, they all met for an early pint, and compared notes about who was drunker the night before. 

The first guy claims that he was the drunkest, saying, "I drove straight home and walked into the house. As soon as I got through the door, I blew chunks." 

The second guy said, "You think that was drunk? Hell, I got into my car and wrapped it around the first tree I saw. And I don't even have insurance!" 

The third guy proclaimed, "Damn, I was the drunkest by far. When I got home, I got into a big fight with my wife, knocked a candle over, and burned the whole house down!" 

The room was silent for a moment. 

Then, the first guy spoke out again, "Listen, guys, I don't think you understand... 

Chunks is my dog."


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 24, 2010)

Been looking into making a diy aeroponic propergator and found this. 

www.hydroponicsearch.com/Explore_the_Science_of_Hydroponics/Homemade_hydroponics_&_aeroponics_system/Homemade_aeroponics_system/

The lazy bastads way, which by thee way is the one i am opting for. There is no fucking about with pipe and glue.

You will have to cut and paste, i am shite on computers.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yo sm4rt coming on good bro, lookin heathy! roll on this weekend. cant wait 2 see the ladies grow quickly, nice root system in there by now
> 
> edit - when u settin up a journal mate?


 
Thanks Fingerez, cant wait for the weekend myself, gonna be like a kid at christmas... n the journal im not sure about lol, i may set one up when i get my kit on friday, show of my goodies lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

we all had/have humble beginings mate, dont be shy! this one is gonna be ur best one yet i recon


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> we all had/have humble beginings mate, dont be shy! this one is gonna be ur best one yet i recon


I'm hoping so mate, come saturday i will have more gear in my grow room than i've ever had... last grow i had was cfl's for veg n grow n pc fans for intake and extraction, n that was about it lol.. hopin for a good yield on this one... Happy Days


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey folks, bit of a Q for u

Topping... I read somewhere to get 4 main colas you need to top after the second true node when the plant has 5 or 6 nodes







Is the top classed at the 6th or 5th node, im not sure about the node with the cotyledons on, and if it's ready to be topped at which node and how high above it should i slice, and do i need to do anything to it after topping

Also as this one is the healthier of the 2 (Olivia) should i top this one or leave her be and top Lily, im only topping one and lettin the other grow as normal... Pics of both

Olivia 






Lily







one last thing, after topping how long is it b4 u can put into veg, i do plan on veging for a few more week yet, only into the 2nd week of veg so far

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 25, 2010)

I saw this guy in an Italian restaurant ordering pizza in fluent Italian. The waiter seemed to appreciate his willingness to accept their culture.

So, I tried the same thing in our local Chinese restaurant.

I squinted my eyes and shouted, "Harro! Spesha frah raice prease!" But instead of showing appreciation, they took the upturned prawn-cracker basket from my head and told me to get out.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 25, 2010)

When my internet doesn't work, I find myself wanking over the Queen on Solitaire.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm tellin u this sobering up shit is really doing my head in, i think ive been at it that long that the booze is actually in my system at a cellular level, and btw the jokes i post arent usually my own theyre usually text jokes from friends or some of the more 'acceptable' ones from sickapedia. just thot i'd tell yooz that in case anyone was thinking i was passing them off as my own..... the stories i tell unfortunately are true....hehehe ive just realised that iv got a hundred quid in my wallet and the mrs's thinks im going to the dr's to get my anti booze pills(dysulferam, or however u spell the fucker) any one wanta place bets on whether i make it home tonite. i can see a blitzer on the horizon. once again the car crash that is my life picks up speed and mounts the pavement, hope i run over a celtic fan or a fuckin news presenter(that weird accent thing really fucks me off, where DO these people learn to speak like that, was there a 'wanky accent' class in the language department at school that i missed. i want my news stories read out by scousers , it would make the robbery/mugging stories so much more realistic. and the assault stories by scots, any funny animal stories i think we can leave to the welsh.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife was really excited when I told her I'd just bought her the new Fiesta.
She soon changed her mind when she saw her tits in Readers' Wives.


----------



## growwwww (Feb 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I saw this guy in an Italian restaurant ordering pizza in fluent Italian. The waiter seemed to appreciate his willingness to accept their culture.
> 
> So, I tried the same thing in our local Chinese restaurant.
> 
> I squinted my eyes and shouted, "Harro! Spesha frah raice prease!" But instead of showing appreciation, they took the upturned prawn-cracker basket from my head and told me to get out.


Fucking HIlarious hahahaha

Ill try it next time


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I saw this guy in an Italian restaurant ordering pizza in fluent Italian. The waiter seemed to appreciate his willingness to accept their culture.
> 
> So, I tried the same thing in our local Chinese restaurant.
> 
> I squinted my eyes and shouted, "Harro! Spesha frah raice prease!" But instead of showing appreciation, they took the upturned prawn-cracker basket from my head and told me to get out.


LMFAO

Literally spat my tea all over the monitor... thanks

It is good to have u back Dura


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 25, 2010)

When asked if he prefered legs or breasts Paddy said he had a paticular fondness for shaved fannies. 

He was then informed that this wasn't a option when choosing a KFC bargin bucket.


----------



## growwwww (Feb 25, 2010)

Another thing lads,

i forgot to say BUT A CERTAIN PACKAGE CAME THROUGH MY MAILBOX TODAY FROM AMSTERDAM AND IM A VERY HAPPY MAN 

 

So yeah if you go to amsterdam, a normal envelope, a standard stamp and a birthday card is all thats needed.


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 25, 2010)

What do you guys think of this? 

http://www.scldirect.co.uk/floodlights/high-pressure-sodium-son-/250w-high-pressure-sodium.html

I want a HPS... but like the rest of the country I'm SKINT. 

You reckon it'd be enough to get 2-3 plants to harvest by itself?


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2010)

hippychild123 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> http://www.scldirect.co.uk/floodlights/high-pressure-sodium-son-/250w-high-pressure-sodium.html
> 
> ...


yep, thatll work a treat i got a 250w flood light as my veg light but i could flower with it lol


----------



## hippychild123 (Feb 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> yep, thatll work a treat i got a 250w flood light as my veg light but i could flower with it lol


Sweet. T'was all I needed to hear man lol. 

I'm going to have to spoil my girls..


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2010)

fuck it, didnt bother sobering up, stayed up all nite gubbing speed and valium , feel like shit and im just going to tell the girl im going to bed for a few hours, sneeky sneaky outta the door and back to the pub....


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2010)

well back again and gettin severe earache, fuckin groundhog day, or week, or eternity. im feelin suicidal by proxy. i d shoot and bury the bitch but i cant get a hold of a j.c.b. think i might tell her im gay, i mean lets face it one days ring sting has got to be better than a seemingly eternity of grief...now wheres that fuckin lube. i ve decided i just want the words 'shut the fuck up' on my gravestone.....which will be mounted on a barstool, or barmaid seeing as ive spent roughly equal the time on both.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you wake up from a drunken night out with 'I love cock' written on your fore-head?

Especially when you've been drinking at home.

Alone.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Don't you hate it when you wake up from a drunken night out with 'I love cock' written on your fore-head?
> 
> Especially when you've been drinking at home.
> 
> Alone.


 lol u crack me up dura all this gettin of ya head cant b doin u n e good lol
id hate to b on a comedown i aint touched class a for 5 years after i had my o.d episode i was takin everythin at 1 point tryin to get a buzz nothin worked for me n then 1 night i thought id make it my last time gettin of the head went out to a dnb rave ended up doin 2g of mdma n 7 beans wen the night finished we drove to london to a free party n ended up doin another 7 beans n 6 drops of acid on the way home the acid started to take affect we was in stiches laughin are heads off wen all of a sudden i started to get shocks to my body b4 u know it i was dead luckely for me there was an off duty paramedic 2 cars behind us wich saved my life big up to him thats wen i stopped it ended up being my last time like i planned apart from the o.d experiance


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys back on the comp had a virus or worm and had to wipe the lot seriously ballsed up the lappy had to have it done it properly, hey dura good to see your alive mate thought your misses might av buried you with your plants lol well fu*k it i got nothing to do so i'm gonna start smoking and flake out naked on the settee, how's all you crazy people doing today?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2010)

hey rasclot been off for a few days how did u get on with bc seeds after mate?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey rasclot been off for a few days how did u get on with bc seeds after mate?


 i got the seeds today mate exactly like they said 10 buisnes days from recievin the money
i paid £200 for 10 jedi41% n i got 30 jedi41% how good is that!!!
now all we gota do is wait for them to grow to see if they are as strong as they reckon





 
​*Price:  572.80GBP 185.60GBP **Product Description*JEDI 41% THC BUD - 10 Pack
ORDER ID: J41
*SELLING FAST and IN DEMAND. If you want yours for the 2010 spring season, ORDER TODAY or you'll miss out.*
Jedi 41% THC thrives in high altitudes, mostly because it handle the cold, but it's #1 reason it can withstand 140 km/hour winds 
This is it. The most powerful specimen of our new, insanely powerful line from the Danish Underground. At 41% THC - I hope you are sitting down! After the big fan leaves are trimmed away, it doesn't yield quite as much as Elephant or Euphoria, but its yield is still amazing and far above what you are used to.

You won't need to smoke very much of this strain because of it's insanely high THC. The medical community love it because you can't build up a tolerance to it. It's INTOLLERABLE, haha! Many chronic medical users smoke several grams every single day for decades and find themselves becoming tolerant to even White Widow very quickly - but not the JEDI 41%. If you can smoke a bowl of this stuff and then dial a phone or make a sandwich, you deserve a medal. Chances are, you'll need a wheelchair just to find the TV remote! But you won't know what the TV is for if you do, so don't even bother with the remote. You can't remember your name after 3 puffs of the Jedi. I forgot my own name just thinking about the last time I smoke it! Comprehend this reality, you will not. On the couch, the safest place for you is.

JEDI 41% THC BUD is a great indoor or outdoor plant that's it is very easy to grow for beginners. It usually sells out before it even reaches the catalogue, so if you're serious about obtaining it, I would suggest you act fast. We will remove this strain from the catalogue when supplies get low so previous orders are guaranteed to be filled. If you see it here, it's currently in stock, but for long never will it be.















*Plant height: *Medium, exactly a Medium Plant




*THC level %: *41%




*Flowering times: *47 Days




*Yield: *980-1020 g/m2




*Grows: *Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse




*Strain Genetics: *Proprietary Secret, Mostly Indica




*Grow Difficulty: *Very Easy




*Plant Odor: *Sweet, Hashy, slight fruit undertone




*Smoke Flavor: *Moderately Smooth and medium heavy sweetness


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i got the seeds today mate exactly like they said 10 buisnes days from recievin the money
> i paid £200 for 10 jedi41% n i got 30 jedi41% how good is that!!!
> now all we gota do is wait for them to grow to see if they are as strong as they reckon
> 
> ...


i'm glad they came through for you mate i was just having a look on your thread and was saying on there at £6 a bean that's pretty cheap i can't wait to see how they grow are you gonna keep the same journal or start another mate?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm glad they came through for you mate i was just having a look on your thread and was saying on there at £6 a bean that's pretty cheap i can't wait to see how they grow are you gonna keep the same journal or start another mate?


 gonna keep it in the same journal coz their gonna be with the blz bud n cream caramel i got vegin at the mo


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 26, 2010)

hippychild123 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> http://www.scldirect.co.uk/floodlights/high-pressure-sodium-son-/250w-high-pressure-sodium.html
> 
> ...


 
Hey hippychild, if you could throw another £50 at your HPS you could get a digital ballast capable of running either a 400w or 600w bulb, a 600w HPS Bulb and Shade all for £100 delivered for free, i know times are hard, but its a bargain, should of been £290.

Goin gettin mine tomorrow... Happy days


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 26, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys back on the comp had a virus or worm and had to wipe the lot seriously ballsed up the lappy had to have it done it properly, hey dura good to see your alive mate thought your misses might av buried you with your plants lol well fu*k it i got nothing to do so i'm gonna start smoking and flake out naked on the settee, how's all you crazy people doing today?


 
Hey Dragon, good to have u back mate, virus' are shit, glad ur sorted though.

I should of been DJ'ing at a house party tonight, but hunched over my desk drawing all day got a stiff neck, jumped up for lunch n totally spazzed my neck out, cant fuckin move it so no chance of DJ'ing, which has fucked me off no end, so im in all alone as the G/F is workin, so no neck massage either lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon, good to have u back mate, virus' are shit, glad ur sorted though.
> 
> I should of been DJ'ing at a house party tonight, but hunched over my desk drawing all day got a stiff neck, jumped up for lunch n totally spazzed my neck out, cant fuckin move it so no chance of DJ'ing, which has fucked me off no end, so im in all alone as the G/F is workin, so no neck massage either lol


yeahhh, nothing like a trapped nerve! i went on a french exchange once, trapped a nerve in my neck on the second day, so spent half of that day having it massaged by some of the more stupidly large breasted hot girls in the group, and the rest of the trip in bed feeling sorry for myself


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2010)

by my calculations i'm sat smoking a reef, and disturbing 4 households listening to gustav holst's planets  here's for almost 1KW of sound in a small terraced flat


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2010)

morning guys hope u all slept well. Morning wake an bake happend at 7:15 today and im feeling good


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning guys hope u all slept well. Morning wake an bake happend at 7:15 today and im feeling good


 mornin all wake n bake has just started for me with a fat1 of bubble hash from my ugly sharksbreath wot a way to start the day off


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys hope every1 is good and stoned 2day i got my shooting powder through today and gonna start the girls on it tonight any advice on using it i was planning on mixing up my nutes as normal bio bizz bloom and topmax to reg tap water that gives me a ph of 6.5 and add 1gram per liter does any1 know if this will work ok? it might sound like a dumbarse Q but on the packet it talkes about adding medium and ppm?????? i don't know about that i'm growing in soil any advice is appreciated guys thanks


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 27, 2010)

hey smart how's the shopping going mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 27, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys hope every1 is good and stoned 2day i got my shooting powder through today and gonna start the girls on it tonight any advice on using it i was planning on mixing up my nutes as normal bio bizz bloom and topmax to reg tap water that gives me a ph of 6.5 and add 1gram per liter does any1 know if this will work ok? it might sound like a dumbarse Q but on the packet it talkes about adding medium and ppm?????? i don't know about that i'm growing in soil any advice is appreciated guys thanks


i would just be careful with it dragon or maybe just do a test on a couple of plants this time round? its pretty strong stuff NPK sumfing like 0.30.40. wouldnt wana fuck your crop up at such a late stage, are you in wk 5?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 27, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i would just be careful with it dragon or maybe just do a test on a couple of plants this time round? its pretty strong stuff NPK sumfing like 0.30.40. wouldnt wana fuck your crop up at such a late stage, are you in wk 5?


hi sambo hows things mate? that what i was thinking with it mate thought i'd better ask for some advice, i'm either in wk 5 or 6 i forgot which i'm not worried though i think they are gonna be 9wkers


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 27, 2010)

there is a thread about it by Don G n T hes about the only person ived found whos tried it? im pretty shore its to be used in the last 3wks and is kinda like a stronger version of pk13/14.

im still thinking about trying it the guy at the grow shop advised me to try pk13/14 first but i dunno might just try both on a plant each and see how it go's? me plants are almost in there 3rd wk now not too long now lol


----------



## bbmcginn (Feb 27, 2010)

45 a Quarter in scotland. some nice smoke though. tutti, trainwreck, super skunk, cheese etc


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

bbmcginn said:


> 45 a Quarter in scotland. some nice smoke though. tutti, trainwreck, super skunk, cheese etc


 £60 a quarter where i am


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Afternoon folks...



W Dragon said:


> hey smart how's the shopping going mate?


 
Hey Dragon, shoppin all done mate, just got in, had to get the bus there as my mates car is in the garage, so bimbled down and spent £200 on my 600W kit filter and extraction... gettin the bus back was a pain in the ass with 3 black bags... lots of scallys eyeing me up with all my bags as i left the hydro shop... did look a bit ontop though lol, got in unpacked it all excited like a kid at christams... n no bulb lol, rang em up though n he was cool, so gotta go pick my bulb up on tuesday... 

Topped my plants this morning, hardest thing ever to do, doesnt seem natural chopping half ur plants off, specially first time round, but done now so lets see how they grow.

Happy Days.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2010)

back from wooooooork and i stinkK! time to crack a brew and spark up


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 27, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to hear it mate it's much better than christmas lol are you keep the hps just for flower or are u gonna veg under it for a little bit? mine are coming to the end thank fu*k i'm gonna try them on that shooting powder 2mo for the last 3wks i can't wait to start the next lot i,ve had to change my plans quiet drastically though instead of having 2 on the go i'm just going to have the 1 for now unfortunately alot closer to home i can't afford to finish converting the other 1 this economy sucks donkey dick on a brighter note your going to love that 600 mine took off in veg under it about an inch or so a day and they got really bushy really fast mate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2010)

I got 20 fresh cooked from live langoustine  YUM. what you got UK?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

bbmcginn said:


> 45 a Quarter in scotland. some nice smoke though. tutti, trainwreck, super skunk, cheese etc


your gettiing ''tutti'' in scotland? ya only the 3/4th person ive seen even mention that strain.

TOP smoke imo best there is along with E cheese.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I got 20 fresh cooked from live langoustine  YUM. what you got UK?


ad a chinese m8, was pretty wrecked got hold of some arjans haze £25 4 a real 1/8th.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

mmmmm, chinese, might go for one tonight, there's a place next door  i also got a real nice 8th for £25 last night. 3.5g  (still works out at £200 on the oz but i didn't have £200 on me )


----------



## anuttertank (Feb 28, 2010)

If I take a K of soft black I can get it for £2700! guess where its imported from :O lol


----------



## pinkjackyle (Feb 28, 2010)

ahhh u uk guys r WEAK with ure jellied ells and pies with green gravy .. jk , but ells and green gravy


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> your gettiing ''tutti'' in scotland? ya only the 3/4th person ive seen even mention that strain.
> 
> TOP smoke imo best there is along with E cheese.



I got a deal of tutti the other weekend only 2.9 for 20 quid but it was lovely smoke worth the money jus shame there aint no more i can have






looks ok dunt it lol. Aint got any now like but as u mentioned it and i jus had some id cherp up lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

pinkjackyle said:


> ahhh u uk guys r WEAK with ure jellied ells and pies with green gravy .. jk , but ells and green gravy


pie mash and liquor carnt beat it! hmmmmmmmmmmmm! 

and its liquor not green gravy dumbarse!


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

parsley sauce plenty of pepper and viniger


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got a deal of tutti the other weekend only 2.9 for 20 quid but it was lovely smoke worth the money jus shame there aint no more i can have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks a bit leafy west but then id rather be smoking tutti leafs than most other strains buds lol

we had a load going round here last month all 10er a gram or 200 an oz, sold out VERY quick, has to be some of the tasteist bud there is just got so much flavour.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Feb 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> pie mash and liquor carnt beat it! hmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> and its liquor not green gravy dumbarse!


 lol , what is liquor or whats it made of ? nice frosty purp nugg  its 4 30am and im hi as a cats back


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

its nice but i think ive had nicer tbph.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

everytime i get hold of a bit i mean to take a pic of it but then i ava blast n 4get lol not only has it got some intense flavours its also super strong imo, west you are actually the first person ive spoke to that has ever smoked it, Don G n T no's of it and i think ive heard dura speak of it b4 but your the first that ive spoke to thats smoked it!

i made a thread bout tutti and no1 had heard of it apart from Don GT he done some research and said its a 3 way cross of heavyduty fruity x juicy fuity x bubblegum which sounds about right.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> its nice but i think ive had nicer tbph.


 looks a bit leafy , but so wat


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> its nice but i think ive had nicer tbph.


yeah its all about personal tastes etc personally i would rather be smoking good hash than any strain of green but it next to impossible to get a regular supply of good hash where i am,

i have been dam a few times, lived in south africa,canada n austalia so smoked a good variety of different weeds and imo tutti and e cheese are my favs.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

parsley sauce is liquor


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> glad to hear it mate it's much better than christmas lol are you keep the hps just for flower or are u gonna veg under it for a little bit? mine are coming to the end thank fu*k i'm gonna try them on that shooting powder 2mo for the last 3wks i can't wait to start the next lot i,ve had to change my plans quiet drastically though instead of having 2 on the go i'm just going to have the 1 for now unfortunately alot closer to home i can't afford to finish converting the other 1 this economy sucks donkey dick on a brighter note your going to love that 600 mine took off in veg under it about an inch or so a day and they got really bushy really fast mate


Hey Dragon... Hows things

Topped my ladies the other night so im gonna continue to veg them under the CFL's for another week or 2, then might veg under the HPs for another week, then flip the switch, that digital ballst is pretty cool, can use a 600w bulb and flick it down to 400W if the heat is to much, well impressed, or i will be when i get my bulb and fire it up.
Yours are at the best stage, cant wait for mine to get there, a while to go yet though... will have to keep me updated on ur shootin powder, i think ima get my nutes a week b4 i throw then into flower, give me time to save for em even though its only £45 for the cannaboost, PK and Terra flores, but like u say the economy is shit and money is tight, shame u gotta stick to the 1 grow, but 1 is 1 better than 0, so canni complain lol

Might have to take a mosey down to B&Q for some wire for the Fan and some rope to hang the filter, need to see how loud it is b4 i decide where to mount it, if it sounds like a jet its goin in the attic, pointless goin stealth if it sounds like u have a jet hiding in ur closet.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon... Hows things
> 
> Topped my ladies the other night so im gonna continue to veg them under the CFL's for another week or 2, then might veg under the HPs for another week, then flip the switch, that digital ballst is pretty cool, can use a 600w bulb and flick it down to 400W if the heat is to much, well impressed, or i will be when i get my bulb and fire it up.
> Yours are at the best stage, cant wait for mine to get there, a while to go yet though... will have to keep me updated on ur shootin powder, i think ima get my nutes a week b4 i throw then into flower, give me time to save for em even though its only £45 for the cannaboost, PK and Terra flores, but like u say the economy is shit and money is tight, shame u gotta stick to the 1 grow, but 1 is 1 better than 0, so canni complain lol
> ...


i'm glad it's all going ok mate i'll definately keep u up dated on the shooting powder i'm going to start using it tonight 6gs for 10L then tues up it 8gs and see how it goes from there like sambo said the npk value's pretty high 0-39-25 but we'll see how it goes they are just starting to fill out or swell so i figure 3wks of sp and nutes and then a wk plain water won't be flushing i thought about it but it'll be a major headache dragging them around and my fan is loud i'm still looking for foam to wrap mine in like i said b4 it's as stealthy as a neon sign i can't wait to get it all out of my spare room at night when it's quiet u can hear it through out the house and that's with out it touching anything lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

hey guys 5hrs til lights on and feeding time just wondering if any1 has any advice on shooting powder??? 1g per litre seems very high with a npk value of 0-39-25, i'm growing in soil and currently using bio bizz nutes ph is 6.5 when mixed any help or suggestions are appreciated either way cheers guys


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

I know its fuking expensive that shooting powder, think ill stick with my pk13/14 for now till my numbers come up lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> I know its fuking expensive that shooting powder, think ill stick with my pk13/14 for now till my numbers come up lol


i was gonna go with the pk 13/14 mate but i left it to late i'll be having it for the next grow the sp cost me £10 with next day delivery so i'm hoping for some good things from it, if not i'll slate it for a couple of days til i feel better about losing me tenner, we'll soon see mate i'll be keeping every1 posted especially after the claims they make about the stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

the shooting powder is good crack like a hyped up pk basically i was putting a level teaspoon for 5litres overodoing it is pretty easy i lowered my base An B and still had a bit of burn.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the shooting powder is good crack like a hyped up pk basically i was putting a level teaspoon for 5litres overodoing it is pretty easy i lowered my base An B and still had a bit of burn.


cheers mate i'll start with a bit less then and work up depending on how they take to it, do you use the pk aswell as the shooting powder mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

dragon i read your waiting for foam to wrap around ur carbon filter to take the noise down, im shore foam will work best but until you can get sum just wrap it in anything i got a couple of towels wraped n taped round mine, i was abit dubious when told to do it but it been wraped round the fan/filter now for 3wks and i aint burnt the house down lol hope the shooting powder go's well m8 just member less is more lol you dont wana burn ya girls to shit at such a late stage.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon i read your waiting for foam to wrap around ur carbon filter to take the noise down, im shore foam will work best but until you can get sum just wrap it in anything i got a couple of towels wraped n taped round mine, i was abit dubious when told to do it but it been wraped round the fan/filter now for 3wks and i aint burnt the house down lol hope the shooting powder go's well m8 just member less is more lol you dont wana burn ya girls to shit at such a late stage.


cheers mate i'll try that with the towels til i find something more fitting, i am gonna keep it low with sp i think about 2gs for 5L i was thinking more then don said about a tspoon being a lot so i'll weigh it and have a look, how r yours coming along with the side lighting mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'll try that with the towels til i find something more fitting, i am gonna keep it low with sp i think about 2gs for 5L i was thinking more then don said about a tspoon being a lot so i'll weigh it and have a look, how r yours coming along with the side lighting mate?


yeah start small with that shooting powder m8, it would push me over the edge if i fucked up my yield 5wks into flower lol

mine are doing really well dragon im 3wks in flower and the sidelighting really seems to helping the lower budsites loads.

Theres only 9 clones but it looks like a fucking jungle lol 7 are 4ft+ and the other 2 nearly 6ft and all of em bushy not stretchy, dont wana count my chicken b4 they hatch but im really hopeing for a good yield!

4 clones from the same mother with less lights were chopped 2-3wks ago and the final yield from the 4 was 19oz so fingers crossed il smash that then il be a very happy man.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

hows your g13 n chronic doing dragon? im well up for some new strains but when you got a mother thats yielding well and produceing top bud its hard to change something that aint broken.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

downloaded any good films lately dragon? 

that new one with john travolta is on the net perfect copy ''from paris with love'' i think thats what its called? http://thepiratebay.org/search/swansea%20love%20story/0/99/0 that is a good documentry bout smackheads from swansea, another good film i see recently was Children of men http://thepiratebay.org/search/children of men/0/7/0 is a couple of years old but a fucking good film m8.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

children of men is fantastic.

some new films i've seen that are pretty good, legion seems a bit messed up but it was good what i saw of it, ninja assasin is a great flick, similar to hitman i guess, also good 

if anyones after a badly scripted but awesomely funny comedy/documentary

[youtube]NMT2q3aecBU[/youtube]

grrrr, trackings not quite with it


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

there going well mate dumped 1 of the g13 it started falling to far behind i'm going to chop them all up into clones in a couple of weeks ready for when these come out, that's an impressive yeild mate i'll be happy with a few ozs, i seen those 1,s both decent films i haven't seen much recently i thought dead man running was ok and ninja assasin was worth a watch i'll have a look at the swansea 1 for a giggle never see anything good about wales on tv oh yeah legion was ok i was mingled when i watched it but seemed ok i've been using extratorrent with out any probs now for a while i was using that 1 called torrentz when i got a virus that wiped my lappy the other day bastards!!! have you had any luck tracking down your tutti mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> there going well mate dumped 1 of the g13 it started falling to far behind i'm going to chop them all up into clones in a couple of weeks ready for when these come out, that's an impressive yeild mate i'll be happy with a few ozs, i seen those 1,s both decent films i haven't seen much recently i thought dead man running was ok and ninja assasin was worth a watch i'll have a look at the swansea 1 for a giggle never see anything good about wales on tv oh yeah legion was ok i was mingled when i watched it but seemed ok i've been using extratorrent with out any probs now for a while i was using that 1 called torrentz when i got a virus that wiped my lappy the other day bastards!!! have you had any luck tracking down your tutti mate?


there was a load of tutti going around a month or so ago, we have made the offer of blueberry clones in exchange but alls gone silent lol fuck em! its a lovely stain but i aint gonna beg or pay there silly prices £100-£250 per clone price depends on how matey you are with em! lmao! 

and dragon that aint an impressive yeild m8 it was grown by a 58yr old women and she was pissed of with it lol bad night time temps and not enough light. I member you posting a pic of the blue cheese tent ages ago that is your current grow aint it? and by the looks of that pic wks ago your get more than that m8, people on this site not so much this uk section seem to think 2-3oz a plant is good! 

Fuck that! none of us in my area are experts and never have we grown anything that yields less than 4oz per plant always in soil and always with either ionic or bio-bizz.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> children of men is fantastic.
> 
> some new films i've seen that are pretty good, legion seems a bit messed up but it was good what i saw of it, ninja assasin is a great flick, similar to hitman i guess, also good
> 
> ...


 
have you ever seen ''super high me'' tiptop thats a funny doc.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

course i have  i've watch every cannadoc i can find (coool word!) i've also trawled youtube for shows from the comedy club that the standup is performed at. always some good ones


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> there was a load of tutti going around a month or so ago, we have made the offer of blueberry clones in exchange but alls gone silent lol fuck em! its a lovely stain but i aint gonna beg or pay there silly prices £100-£250 per clone price depends on how matey you are with em! lmao!
> 
> and dragon that aint an impressive yeild m8 it was grown by a 58yr old women and she was pissed of with it lol bad night time temps and not enough light. I member you posting a pic of the blue cheese tent ages ago that is your current grow aint it? and by the looks of that pic wks ago your get more than that m8, people on this site not so much this uk section seem to think 2-3oz a plant is good!
> 
> Fuck that! none of us in my area are experts and never have we grown anything that yields less than 4oz per plant always in soil and always with either ionic or bio-bizz.


that is expensive for a clone but i would think about it once you got it mate ..... i don't think i'm gonna have a big yeild not unless they put on some serious weight in the next 3-4 wks i think their packed in to tight and fighting for light i should have taken 1 or 2 of them out earlier on but i know for next time i'll put a pic or 2 on closer to the chop day oh yeah it'll be clones all the way for the next time


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

o yeah dragon, hows the smell of ya girls? still not stinking of blueberrys hay lol it makes me larf m8 all these funky names for weed why dont they just just call it good shit, ok shit, bad shit lol cause at the end of the day it all just tastes like weed to me not blueberrys or lemons or whatever lol sorry m8 on the vodkas lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> o yeah dragon, hows the smell of ya girls? still not stinking of blueberrys hay lol it makes me larf m8 all these funky names for weed why dont they just just call it good shit, ok shit, bad shit lol cause at the end of the day it all just tastes like weed to me not blueberrys or lemons or whatever lol sorry m8 on the vodkas lol


that would definately be a better system for grading it and just stinks of skunky smell and no worries mate i'm stoned and contemplating a few bevvys off to sort the plants out


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that is expensive for a clone but i would think about it once you got it mate ..... i don't think i'm gonna have a big yeild not unless they put on some serious weight in the next 3-4 wks i think their packed in to tight and fighting for light i should have taken 1 or 2 of them out earlier on but i know for next time i'll put a pic or 2 on closer to the chop day oh yeah it'll be clones all the way for the next time


i have only ever grown from seed once and i only yielded an oz a plant but i tottally fucked it up in every way lol 

my m8s who showed me how to grow have always said that you wont get much from seed not as much as from clone neway and it seems to be the case.

so how many have to got in the tent then m8 and what lights? i have the 7 under a 600hps with the 250hps as sidelighting and i still feel thats nowair near enough?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> course i have  i've watch every cannadoc i can find (coool word!) i've also trawled youtube for shows from the comedy club that the standup is performed at. always some good ones


course i can tyrone lololol sorry tiptop but you no snatch n fat tyrone lol whenever some1 says course i can course i have thats all i can think about lmao

i need to slow down on the vodkas bird will be back from her mums soon lololol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

you gotta have just enough to let her think she's in charge of you tonight, then kapow, a "slap" to the face and she knows otherwise, flying python syle!?!!!!!!

i'm busy drinking bhrama, why the fuck did i give into the offer, pissy 4.3% rubbish! i want a king cobraaaa or few, but got work so need to be in bed soon


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

.. um..UNLEASE THE FURY MITCH!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you gotta have just enough to let her think she's in charge of you tonight, then kapow, a "slap" to the face and she knows otherwise, flying python syle!?!!!!!!
> 
> i'm busy drinking bhrama, why the fuck did i give into the offer, pissy 4.3% rubbish! i want a king cobraaaa or few, but got work so need to be in bed soon


lmao kapow! lolol that would be me getting the kapow tiptop by the way my birds pregnant and not to be fucked with if i value my life lolololol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

congrats man. maybe?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> .. um..UNLEASE THE FURY MITCH!


 
Is that a reference to Being Human... If so fuckin love that show, roll on series 3, what is a sunday night gonna be without it, havin said that, undercover princeses is on in its place... hot blonde who is a princess of sextonia, how cool would it be to be the princess of sexonia lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'll start with a bit less then and work up depending on how they take to it, do you use the pk aswell as the shooting powder mate?


nah i did the pk for a week with 4 to go then the shooting powder the last 3


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Is that a reference to Being Human... If so fuckin love that show, roll on series 3, what is a sunday night gonna be without it, havin said that, undercover princeses is on in its place... hot blonde who is a princess of sextonia, how cool would it be to be the princess of sexonia lol


haha, sadly not. that's from road trip. hippie fella tom green getting mad at the snake for not eating the mouse


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

hey sambo i got 5 in a 1.2x1.2x2m under a 600w hps the 1 has stunted and been overgrown by the others and now basically a cola in the middle i let them get to big i need lighting for underneath really but im already sinking my money into next place for them mate i think ideally mine could do with 4 250w cfl underneath them, hopefully before the end of the next grow i should have another 600w hps and 4 250w cfl for flowering and another 150w cfl for mothers i'm gonna do the clone thing and go for a batch every month


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah i did the pk for a week with 4 to go then the shooting powder the last 3


well i ended up giving them 4.5 gs to 10L mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, sadly not. that's from road trip. hippie fella tom green getting mad at the snake for not eating the mouse


lol... Worth a shot... Love that film, not seen it in a while though, one for the DL me thinks.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 28, 2010)

K so i know its not the best pic in the world, cam decided to stop workin and only have cam on my phone, but can you make out what the marks are, started yesterday, its on both plants but not all leafs, no mites no nothing really, just those lil markings.

Any help appreciated


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> K so i know its not the best pic in the world, cam decided to stop workin and only have cam on my phone, but can you make out what the marks are, started yesterday, its on both plants but not all leafs, no mites no nothing really, just those lil markings.
> 
> Any help appreciated


i aint aint too shore what that is smart but i have noticed it on a leaf or two on my 9 clones when they were vegging, all 9 are big strong plants now so unless it gets worse or other symptons happen then i wouldnt worry too much.

maybe post that pic in the plant problem section? but then your get an army of yanks telling you its this or that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> well i ended up giving them 4.5 gs to 10L mate


sounds about right mate i weighed out everything in the packet the worked out how much i needed to give on a sliding scale reducing for the 3 weeks and it was roughly a spoon full one id weighed out the first week i couldnt for the life of me remember what was in it to start with so i just guessed a spoonfull for the last couple of weeks, probs why i got a bit of burn to be fair !


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds about right mate i weighed out everything in the packet the worked out how much i needed to give on a sliding scale reducing for the 3 weeks and it was roughly a spoon full one id weighed out the first week i couldnt for the life of me remember what was in it to start with so i just guessed a spoonfull for the last couple of weeks, probs why i got a bit of burn to be fair !


what was the yield of the plants that had the shooting powder Don GT?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

still hanging up drying mate but i wouldnt say more than 3 a piece, but comparitivly to the last run without most hit just over 1 oz. but i have added airpots and cannaboost so i cant put it all down to the powder.


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

thats the problem wen u try many things at the same time. U dunt know which worked best or at all. Im too skint to try anything new i canny even afford boost.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 1, 2010)

Im pretty stoked on some of my hash.

Defintely going to make friends with someone who lives in amsterdam! The hash they can get is nutts!!! so fucking nice.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all, first post on here, im a newbie with my first grow on the go (8 northern lights), still vegging atm as they are grown from cuttings and 3 plants arrived 2-3 weeks before the other 5 so got to wait for the lil`uns to catch up a bit, they are in soil(from a growbag) to get me up and running but eventually will choose a more efficient method.

down here in deepest darkest essex amongst the XR3i`s and white stilleto`s(according to everyone thats never been here lol) prices are roughly £25 for anywhere between 2.6-3.5g of absolute s**t(hence why im growing my own), ounces are £160+ and your lucky to get 27g for that( yup told you it was bad) if you can get hold of any in the first place which is an extreme rarity these days.

My plants have started going a bit yellow which apparently is either a magnesium or sulphur deficiency so ive jus started them on an epsom salts solution (magnesium sulphate) to try and sort this out, but hey its my first grow so something was bound to go not according to plan lol.

Before i go away and stop boring you just wanted to share a couple of extremely useful links ive found during my `net trawling, 1st one is a nutrient deficiency table which tells you whats wrong with your plants and why (yellow leaves, brown edges etc) and how to correct it.

2nd on is a company ive found in the UK that supplies fans/ducting/carbon filters etc a lot cheaper than ive found in head shops or on ebay so hope these help someone at some point.

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php

http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/Hydroponic_Extractor_Fans.html


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Im pretty stoked on some of my hash.
> 
> Defintely going to make friends with someone who lives in amsterdam! The hash they can get is nutts!!! so fucking nice.


you lucky sod! i love hash much prefer top hash compared to green but it next to impossible gettin ne in the UK.

i had faith that it would get threw growwww ive orderd allsorts and only ever had 1 letter from customs saying they had seized my benzos, i told the company they then sent a replacement and that got threw lol

how much did you send back? what types of hash? my fav in dam was the temple ball or black bombay hmmm or maybe triple zero fuck thats sum nice hash!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Im pretty stoked on some of my hash.
> 
> Defintely going to make friends with someone who lives in amsterdam! The hash they can get is nutts!!! so fucking nice.



chances are it's not made any different stuff you find on the street, only thiers will actually use quality bud and trim as opposed to just bunging whatever is around into it 

not a massive fan of hash but it has a lovely smell when you burn it


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i aint aint too shore what that is smart but i have noticed it on a leaf or two on my 9 clones when they were vegging, all 9 are big strong plants now so unless it gets worse or other symptons happen then i wouldnt worry too much.
> 
> maybe post that pic in the plant problem section? but then your get an army of yanks telling you its this or that lol


 
Thanks Sambo mate, will just let em grow n if any more probs arise will see then.

*Unable to Rep atm... IOU*


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you lucky sod! i love hash much prefer top hash compared to green but it next to impossible gettin ne in the UK.
> 
> i had faith that it would get threw growwww ive orderd allsorts and only ever had 1 letter from customs saying they had seized my benzos, i told the company they then sent a replacement and that got threw lol
> 
> how much did you send back? what types of hash? my fav in dam was the temple ball or black bombay hmmm or maybe triple zero fuck thats sum nice hash!


Cant beat a bit of hash... not had the tempellballen but got a friend in the Netherlands and thats all she smokes, so its gotta be good.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

hey guys, smart i got some of those spots aswell mate on 2 out of the 10 3 spots on1 and 2 on the other i don't think its anything to worry about though


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys, smart i got some of those spots aswell mate on 2 out of the 10 3 spots on1 and 2 on the other i don't think its anything to worry about though


Hey Dragon

I didnt think it would be anything bad as its only on 1 or 2 leafs on both plants n the rest are healthy lookin, just posted for peace of mind. Thanks


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

alrite dragon, yeah i dunno what them spots are either but they dont seem too harmful? i liked the idea of changing dirty money up in a casino never thought about it but when i read that i thought yeah 1000s must do that hay, good idea.

and u only got 5 in that tent witha 600hps and you dont think your gonna yield much? it must be the strain? or cause its from seed? cause my m8 has 2 tents the same size 1 400hps 1 600hps both with 4 bb clones in each they are 7wks into flower and comparing with the 19oz from 4 crop recently hes gonna beat that easily i have grown 2 bb clones in the same size tent with a 600hps and the final yield from the 2 was 13oz!

that 13oz harvest has been the best from the bb so far but i think that can be beaten too cause i didnt have great airflow or the bio-bizz heaven, my 2 biggest i got at the mo i really think will yield 7oz+ each, i topped 1 of the big 1's and it has 13 top main budsites.

i have only ever grown 1 other strain than the blueberry and that was from seed it was purple1 i ended up with 1oz a plant! but since the BB clones ive not grown or seen anything less than 4oz a plant.

oh yeah and also my friend has been doing a test with bio-bizz heaven hes given it to 2 of the 8 and them 2 are definatly the 2 best looking/biggest girls its fucking expensive but definatly worth it.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite dragon, yeah i dunno what them spots are either but they dont seem too harmful? i liked the idea of changing dirty money up in a casino never thought about it but when i read that i thought yeah 1000s must do that hay, good idea.
> 
> and u only got 5 in that tent witha 600hps and you dont think your gonna yield much? it must be the strain? or cause its from seed? cause my m8 has 2 tents the same size 1 400hps 1 600hps both with 4 bb clones in each they are 7wks into flower and comparing with the 19oz from 4 crop recently hes gonna beat that easily i have grown 2 bb clones in the same size tent with a 600hps and the final yield from the 2 was 13oz!
> 
> ...


i wish mine were like that mate i'll put a pic in my sig about ten past nine after the lights go on should i take them with the hps off? i think i should have just had the 3 in there mate they seem to be crowding each other the 1 in the middle is just a cola and a couple of branches with bud but it has dissapeared for the most part you'll see what i mean in a bit any suggestions for this pic to help you get a better idea?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

AHHHHAAAAAA, the amount of dying and ill leaves all over my plants, but they're all good. i've already had about a draw full fall off from drying up and dying


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2010)

My wife asked me, "When you are away on your business trips, do you think about me?"

Apparently, "Only to stop myself cumming too quickly," was not the answer she wanted to hear.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

wait outside the tent with cam ready then just as the lights go on you should be able to take a pic without them lines on the pic, u gotta be quick tho m8 cause once the light heat up and changes colur then your av lines in the pic.

either that or just take a plant outa the tent and take the pic away from the hps. look 4ward to seeing em m8 another fing dragon nxt time m8 might be an idea to have the lights on daytime that way ya neibors aint wondering what that fan noise is at 3am lol i got mine 8pm off 8am on.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> wait outside the tent with cam ready then just as the lights go on you should be able to take a pic without them lines on the pic, u gotta be quick tho m8 cause once the light heat up and changes colur then your av lines in the pic.
> 
> either that or just take a plant outa the tent and take the pic away from the hps. look 4ward to seeing em m8 another fing dragon nxt time m8 might be an idea to have the lights on daytime that way ya neibors aint wondering what that fan noise is at 3am lol i got mine 8pm off 8am on.


no worries mate i'll have the camera ready, i leave all the fans running 24/7 but i will make sure the next 1's are on day time hours it's a pain in the arse this way, and yeah the casino thing is easy mate i spent a few years as a croupier


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

just hold a piece of carboard infront of the light  don seems to take his photo's lights on by simply placing some white card behind the plant.

io pull mine out so i can get the best angle


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

cheers mate i'm gonna try be quick with the camera if not i'll try and block the light off otherwise i'm way to stoned to be dragging them out lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'm gonna try be quick with the camera if not i'll try and block the light off otherwise i'm way to stoned to be dragging them out lol


whatcha smoking dragon nefing nice? i got hold of some arjans haze at the wkend was a nice smoke nuffin special but nice.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

haha, i have a cooltube so i can just hang a towel over the top and it's all good


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

dura72 said:


> My wife asked me, "When you are away on your business trips, do you think about me?"
> 
> Apparently, "Only to stop myself cumming too quickly," was not the answer she wanted to hear.


i read that 1 to the gf even shes larfing lolol

hows the detox going then dura lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> AHHHHAAAAAA, the amount of dying and ill leaves all over my plants, but they're all good. i've already had about a draw full fall off from drying up and dying


how cum leaves are dying then tiptop whats up with plant?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how cum leaves are dying then tiptop whats up with plant?


mine, well mine is often nute burn (i've 2 sativas that don't like food ) so the leaves stay damged but i alter the feed, then not to mention i throw the plants around and generally don't take very good care of any of em 

i currently have a veg tent ith two cheese mums at 1foot each, both in bone dry coco, both getting heat burn, no fans in the tent etc 

still seems to work though 

once everything sorts down in my life i'll be able to tend to them a bit better


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

pics are in my album lads i didn't do very well with the camera but i tried under new pics 3-4 wks til the chop


----------



## growwwww (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody had any experience with outdoor crops in UK im seriously thinking about doing some this year. This is outside of my house like parks and near train tracks and stuff - without greenhouse. Exiting stuff looking for places. I plan on doing about 15 and just waiting ( without maintenence ) put lime in the ground and just come back and 1 of them will hopefully work.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> whatcha smoking dragon nefing nice? i got hold of some arjans haze at the wkend was a nice smoke nuffin special but nice.


nothing great mate nice stuff though had it off a mate for free a good couple of ounces i haven't weighed it but it's enough to last me a few weeks smoking 4-5 3skin a night


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> pics are in my album lads i didn't do very well with the camera but i tried under new pics 3-4 wks til the chop


1st of dragon stop hating on ya plants m8 they are looking wicked for plants from seed.

i ada look at 5 big buddha cheese last wk at 7wks and they werent nowhere near as nice as yours and he chopped 1 at 7wks n it yielded 3oz prob more like 2oz cause i no he dont dry that good, but i also no he dont give proper nutes and has a 1/4 of the space you got for 5.

you still got another 3/4wks left m8 the 3/4wks of the most bud production so they are gonna fatten up quite abit more. ill eat my laptop if you dont get at least 3oz a plant i personally think more like 4oz on the bigger 1's.

i think that the cheese genes in the cross are much more obvious than the blueberry cause they look nothing like my or other pure blueberry ive seen, yours look like a single cola plant i no you can top em to get more but some strains tend to have that 1 main cola and not that much else. 

thats why i think you aint getting much bud lower down not so much the light but the strain m8, them big buddha cheese i saw looked the same just his had smaller buds and that was at 7wks!

another thing aswel dragon the leaves/plants look really healthy all still green etc i personally dont think you could do much more than you are? yeah more light is always good as is space but personally i think your doing wicked m8 id be well proud of them if id grown em from seed!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Anybody had any experience with outdoor crops in UK im seriously thinking about doing some this year. This is outside of my house like parks and near train tracks and stuff - without greenhouse. Exiting stuff looking for places. I plan on doing about 15 and just waiting ( without maintenence ) put lime in the ground and just come back and 1 of them will hopefully work.


dutch passion do a wide range of strains designd for the dutch climate that would be perfect for the uk.

as for just leaving them to do there own thing well you aint gonna end up with great bud with no nutes or tlc and this is the uk m8 do you really think no1 would notice them lol 

personally i would say youd be wasteing ya time if its not stolen it will b shit weed without no tlc.

heres a pic of a blueberry plant grown outdoor last summer but with lots of nutes and tlc.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 1st of dragon stop hating on ya plants m8 they are looking wicked for plants from seed.
> 
> i ada look at 5 big buddha cheese last wk at 7wks and they werent nowhere near as nice as yours and he chopped 1 at 7wks n it yielded 3oz prob more like 2oz cause i he dont dry that good, but i also no he dont give proper nutes and has a 1/4 of the space you got for 5.
> 
> ...


cheers mate they just don't seem very big to look at maybe just me spending to much time with them and it being my first attempt i did top 1 of them as a practice it has 4 tops now it's the 1 on the front left and they got the cheese smell floating round not a hint of bb and that's what they were intended for but never mind, i seriously hope your right about the weight mate i've been thinking i was coming up short the last couple of weeks that cheerd me up cheers mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

dragon im still new too it all aswel m8, my weight guess is cumin from what i see last week my friend carnt grow for shit he trys but hes forign dont read english that well so no RIU lol he yielded 3oz from 1 at 7wks and the buds werent as big as yours at 4-5wks! and that was big buddha cheese half the exact genes of yours.

for a 1st grow dragon your fucking smashing it m8 if your doing that well after 1 grow think what your be doing after 10! what you going with next the chronic or g13?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon im still new too it all aswel m8, my weight guess is cumin from what i see last week my friend carnt grow for shit he trys but hes forign dont read english that well so no RIU lol he yielded 3oz from 1 at 7wks and the buds werent as big as yours at 4-5wks! and that was big buddha cheese half the exact genes of yours.
> 
> for a 1st grow dragon your fucking smashing it m8 if your doing that well after 1 grow think what your be doing after 10! what you going with next the chronic or g13?


cheers mate been trying it's clones all the way on the next 1 mate i'm gonna do both the plan is to grow all 10 6c 4g13 i ditched 1 it fell to far behind so grow them all and chop them up for clones keep 2 of each for possible mothers to be should hopefully have a fav by the end and either donate the 1's that aren't being kept or chuck them, this should be the start of my perpetual fingers crossed


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate been trying it's clones all the way on the next 1 mate i'm gonna do both the plan is to grow all 10 6c 4g13 i ditched 1 it fell to far behind so grow them all and chop them up for clones keep 2 of each for possible mothers to be should hopefully have a fav by the end and either donate the 1's that aren't being kept or chuck them, this should be the start of my perpetual fingers crossed


how are those chronics doing drag


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> pics are in my album lads i didn't do very well with the camera but i tried under new pics 3-4 wks til the chop


Hey Dragon, plants are lookin propper nice, done a good job there bro, hope mine are lookin half as good as that when the time comes.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> how are those chronics doing drag


their doing really well cheers mate i have high hopes for these babys


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon, plants are lookin propper nice, done a good job there bro, hope mine are lookin half as good as that when the time comes.


cheers mate i'm sure you'll do a great job especially with your new additions is it 2mo your getting your bulb and what bulb did you go for after mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'm sure you'll do a great job especially with your new additions is it 2mo your getting your bulb and what bulb did you go for after mate?


Yup tomorrow or today as it now is i pick up the bulb... it's a son-t 600w, can flick a switch on the ballast and knock it to a 400W if the heat is to much though.

Happy Days.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yup tomorrow or today as it now is i pick up the bulb... it's a son-t 600w, can flick a switch on the ballast and knock it to a 400W if the heat is to much though.
> 
> Happy Days.


happy days mate is it the 1 you put the link up for?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yup tomorrow or today as it now is i pick up the bulb... it's a son-t 600w, can flick a switch on the ballast and knock it to a 400W if the heat is to much though.
> 
> Happy Days.


is it a digital ballast? if so b careful.

Hey all, after working in a hydroponic store and hearing many of the stories that float around, an easy way to get busted without realizing why is from any ballast that gives off a strong RF (radio frequency). Many digital ballasts are easily detectable from the air, and that is why special RF jamming materials are always recommended with growing. To illustrate this effect though, if you have ever used a tri-meter with an electronic ballast in the room, it is an interesting experience. Many of them are not RF protected so the numbers jump by the 1000's in a matter of seconds and do not settle.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> is it a digital ballast? if so b careful.
> 
> Hey all, after working in a hydroponic store and hearing many of the stories that float around, an easy way to get busted without realizing why is from any ballast that gives off a strong RF (radio frequency). Many digital ballasts are easily detectable from the air, and that is why special RF jamming materials are always recommended with growing. To illustrate this effect though, if you have ever used a tri-meter with an electronic ballast in the room, it is an interesting experience. Many of them are not RF protected so the numbers jump by the 1000's in a matter of seconds and do not settle.


is that your personal opinion mate or is it a quote?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> is it a digital ballast? if so b careful.
> 
> Hey all, after working in a hydroponic store and hearing many of the stories that float around, an easy way to get busted without realizing why is from any ballast that gives off a strong RF (radio frequency). Many digital ballasts are easily detectable from the air, and that is why special RF jamming materials are always recommended with growing. To illustrate this effect though, if you have ever used a tri-meter with an electronic ballast in the room, it is an interesting experience. Many of them are not RF protected so the numbers jump by the 1000's in a matter of seconds and do not settle.


Yeah mate its digital, only reason i really went for the one i got ( http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=13#product_1068 ) is coz it was on offer and the units themselves throw off less heat and run quiter.

Worth a read up on what you say though, will ask at the hydro shop when i pick my bulb up in the morn.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

no m8 it a quote from another thread dragon, i dont understand that shit but the guy sounds like he nos what hes talking bout?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/307197-worried-abour-helicopters.html heres where i read it, he answers another question about digital ballast and says hes up for ne more questions dont sound like a bullshitter? but i dunno bout digital ballasts and radio frequencys etc?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/307197-worried-abour-helicopters.html heres where i read it, he answers another question about digital ballast and says hes up for ne more questions dont sound like a bullshitter? but i dunno bout digital ballasts and radio frequencys etc?


You roll the dice, you take ur chances, its what we all do... if i ever get busted for it though i'll get the g/f to post on here as a warning to all lol.

Bed beckons

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> You roll the dice, you take ur chances, its what we all do... if i ever get busted for it though i'll get the g/f to post on here as a warning to all lol.
> 
> Bed beckons
> 
> Peace


i agree m8 ''you take ur chances'' 

bedfordshire for me too.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

i just read it mate that's where i'm going up in the attic i'm not feeling to great about the idea but it's a needs must situation at the mo


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i just read it mate that's where i'm going up in the attic i'm not feeling to great about the idea but it's a needs must situation at the mo


just dont take the piss with the lighting and you should be ok m8? plus ur a roofer dragon carnt ya get ne stuff that will super insulate the attic?

obviously youd rather have it in a downstairs room with heat sources above it, but if you got no choice but the attic just be extra careful, should actually help ya abit as the summers cummin so will be nice n cool in the attic plus not like we gonna hav more snow so you aint gotta worry bout your place being the only house with no snow on the roof lool


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha! we're beating u.muhaha


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 2, 2010)

my main problem is smell .. 
city centre flat... 
anyone have any good tips for combatin the smell indoors?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> just dont take the piss with the lighting and you should be ok m8? plus ur a roofer dragon carnt ya get ne stuff that will super insulate the attic?
> 
> obviously youd rather have it in a downstairs room with heat sources above it, but if you got no choice but the attic just be extra careful, should actually help ya abit as the summers cummin so will be nice n cool in the attic plus not like we gonna hav more snow so you aint gotta worry bout your place being the only house with no snow on the roof lool


i won't be taking the piss with the lighting i plan on 2x600w hps and 4x250w cfl in the flower area it should roughly measure 1.2x3x2m w/l/h so the same size as my tent just 3x longer that's the floor space for pots giving me a little room around all sides aswell as the tent now gonna be for mums and a small clone area. with the insulation i'm thinking standard fibreglass insulation between the joists then thermal blanket to hold it all in place fixed between the joists and taped, then for the next layer which should be inline with the joists leaving only a couple of ml for breathing, then some type of polly sheeting the thickest gauge i can find the entire room will be covered and all joints in the material will be seemed in the same way your jeans are with all joints heavily taped as if to try and make the room air tight i was thinking industrial thermal lining same as thermal blanket just on a larger scale 1 layer seemed together again covering the entire roof area i'm not sure what to do after this stage just yet mate i'm still thinking i might leave it like that or maybe board over the lot and thermal line again the only prob is the shit is expensive the upside is though if i do it this way i can use all the space which will add an extra square meter or 2 on the floor, what you reckon mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> my main problem is smell ..
> city centre flat...
> anyone have any good tips for combatin the smell indoors?


if your not using a carbon filter i'd get 1 if your already using 1 u could try febreeze and oust air freshners and some ona gel in your grow room to try and stop the smell before it leaks out mate


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 2, 2010)

burn incense, its stinks the whole room out, is cheap, and totally masks the smell!


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> if your not using a carbon filter i'd get 1 if your already using 1 u could try febreeze and oust air freshners and some ona gel in your grow room to try and stop the smell before it leaks out mate


how well do carbon filters work .. ill have to fit the exaust fan and filter to a box and fix it to an open window... 

if the air was to be pumped into the street would the smell be masked enough .. ive never seen one being used .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

i pump mine out into the street through an airbrick works a charm, cheap ones dont last as long as an expenisve one some you can re wash the carbon inside or get new charcoal when it tops working but id recommend keeping a nose on the thing wregularly after about 6-9 months constant use.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> how well do carbon filters work .. ill have to fit the exaust fan and filter to a box and fix it to an open window...
> 
> if the air was to be pumped into the street would the smell be masked enough .. ive never seen one being used .


from what i can tell mate they work well i got mine setup arse backwards i got my exhaust fan is in the tent pumping the air out into the filter i set it up this way so that the air cools by the time it reaches the filter and i don't have to run it outside it solves the heat prob but it isn't the most effective way of using the filter and keeping the smell down when it gets hot and i leave the corner of the tent open it does start to smell but so far i,ve got away with air freshners mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i pump mine out into the street through an airbrick works a charm, cheap ones dont last as long as an expenisve one some you can re wash the carbon inside or get new charcoal when it tops working but id recommend keeping a nose on the thing wregularly after about 6-9 months constant use.


whats an air brick mate i don't think i've ever seen 1 before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

its a larger than normal brick with hole in for ventilation usually into the cavity wall on the outside of a house lets airflow in and out to avoid damp 

be very careful not venting to the outside, if you can do it. i had mine venting round in the same room and ended up having to replace curtains paint walls you name it the room was fucked. mould is a right bastard n you dont want it anywhere near your plants.

cost me a fortune in new handbags n shoes for the missus as the extra damp went through the house to the clothes cupboard on the same side of the house. im still living it down


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a larger than normal brick with hole in for ventilation usually into the cavity wall on the outside of a house lets airflow in and out to avoid damp
> 
> be very careful not venting to the outside, if you can do it. i had mine venting round in the same room and ended up having to replace curtains paint walls you name it the room was fucked. mould is a right bastard n you dont want it anywhere near your plants.
> 
> cost me a fortune in new handbags n shoes for the missus as the extra damp went through the house to the clothes cupboard on the same side of the house. im still living it down


sorry to hear about the damp mate i got mine in a glass fish tank making it easy to keep an eye on after this grow 3-4wks it's being vented outside, i know what you mean regarding the air brick i didn't think of doing that way mate i thought you was referring to something out of a fish tank or something lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

did you have to go shoe shopping with the misses mate i can't imagine how devastating that would be to have all that work in front of you and having to shoe shop to top it all off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahah thankfully no i just gave her the money and wept into my beer.

a fish tank shouldnt give you too much prob in the way of damp haha the irony


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Evening all

Well just got back with my bulb... Got a 600W Grolux, fuck me its bright, nearly fuckin blinded me, think i will leave the CFL's in for another week then throw the 600 in, gonna have my air intake blowing dierctly onto the bulb to keep the heat down a bit till i get my aerowing reflector... when it started up made some wierd whining noise, thought it was gonna explode lol

Happy Days


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well just got back with my bulb... Got a 600W Grolux, fuck me its bright, nearly fuckin blinded me, think i will leave the CFL's in for another week then throw the 600 in, gonna have my air intake blowing dierctly onto the bulb to keep the heat down a bit till i get my aerowing reflector... when it started up made some wierd whining noise, thought it was gonna explode lol
> 
> Happy Days


glad u got it mate i tried the air intake lined up with the bulb and i found for me it worked better the other way around having a small peice of ducting from the exhaust right by the light the intake lined up with it did next to nothing mate i,ve gone intake in the bottom with a 6inc fan blowing it round and a 12inc fan just above the plants with the exhaust sucking the heat out it's the only way i can keep the heat down without leaving the tent wide open


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> glad u got it mate i tried the air intake lined up with the bulb and i found for me it worked better the other way around having a small peice of ducting from the exhaust right by the light the intake lined up with it did next to nothing mate i,ve gone intake in the bottom with a 6inc fan blowing it round and a 12inc fan just above the plants with the exhaust sucking the heat out it's the only way i can keep the heat down without leaving the tent wide open


Hey Dragon

Glad i got it myself lol ur setup sounds like what mine will be like, but i only have the 1 6" fan circulating air round the plants, maybe have to invest in a 10" to circulate the air and position the 6" on the bulb along with the intake fan, any and all help with heat will be good.... got the extract n filter running aswell now, its pretty quiet, can still only hear the intake fan running, i didnt bolt it to anything just put some hooks in a beam in the ceiling and hung it from that, one the ducting was attatched it was pretty silent... 

Happy Days


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i won't be taking the piss with the lighting i plan on 2x600w hps and 4x250w cfl in the flower area it should roughly measure 1.2x3x2m w/l/h so the same size as my tent just 3x longer that's the floor space for pots giving me a little room around all sides aswell as the tent now gonna be for mums and a small clone area. with the insulation i'm thinking standard fibreglass insulation between the joists then thermal blanket to hold it all in place fixed between the joists and taped, then for the next layer which should be inline with the joists leaving only a couple of ml for breathing, then some type of polly sheeting the thickest gauge i can find the entire room will be covered and all joints in the material will be seemed in the same way your jeans are with all joints heavily taped as if to try and make the room air tight i was thinking industrial thermal lining same as thermal blanket just on a larger scale 1 layer seemed together again covering the entire roof area i'm not sure what to do after this stage just yet mate i'm still thinking i might leave it like that or maybe board over the lot and thermal line again the only prob is the shit is expensive the upside is though if i do it this way i can use all the space which will add an extra square meter or 2 on the floor, what you reckon mate?


sounds really good m8, youve been thinking alot about it i can tell lol i say go with the boarding over and final layer of thermal.

like you said it gives you more space and plus that extra bit of security carnt be a bad thing hay.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon
> 
> Glad i got it myself lol ur setup sounds like what mine will be like, but i only have the 1 6" fan circulating air round the plants, maybe have to invest in a 10" to circulate the air and position the 6" on the bulb along with the intake fan, any and all help with heat will be good.... got the extract n filter running aswell now, its pretty quiet, can still only hear the intake fan running, i didnt bolt it to anything just put some hooks in a beam in the ceiling and hung it from that, one the ducting was attatched it was pretty silent...
> 
> ...


 
alrite m8 did you ask at the grow shop bout R/F from a digital ballast?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon
> 
> Glad i got it myself lol ur setup sounds like what mine will be like, but i only have the 1 6" fan circulating air round the plants, maybe have to invest in a 10" to circulate the air and position the 6" on the bulb along with the intake fan, any and all help with heat will be good.... got the extract n filter running aswell now, its pretty quiet, can still only hear the intake fan running, i didnt bolt it to anything just put some hooks in a beam in the ceiling and hung it from that, one the ducting was attatched it was pretty silent...
> 
> Happy Days


i would definately invest in a bigger fan for the top of the plants i keep mine just above the colas to try and keep the heat down off the light, my first run with the setup ready without the plants in the temps went up to 51c according to my thermometer after about an hour, it took me all wkend playing with it and checking it every hour to get it dialled in mate the heat off the 600s are immense i couldn't imagine a 1000w light


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sounds really good m8, youve been thinking alot about it i can tell lol i say go with the boarding over and final layer of thermal.
> 
> like you said it gives you more space and plus that extra bit of security carnt be a bad thing hay.


that's what i was thinking mate i'm not looking forward to the sheeting on my own i thinks it's gonna be a serious pain in the arse with 1 pair of hands


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite m8 did you ask at the grow shop bout R/F from a digital ballast?


Hey sambo mate

Yeah had a word with him about it, he said some of the older ones didnt have an RF shield, but the newer ones should, he wasnt overly confident about what he was sayin though, was lookin on the net last night about it aswell, but i dont know the make of mine to check if it has a shield or not, only time will tell i suppose.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

i read that post after last night mate i've never heard of r/f being a problem down it's the choppers down yer that get most people from the stories i hear


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah 600s get hot! i burnt the top of a bud the other day having it too close.

was dying for a joint today so me mate let me siv some of his trim hes saving for hash, just get a tea strainer/siv put some trim in n shake n rub the trim gently all the thc crystals fall out scarpe it up with a bankcard n enjoy, some strong smoke.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i read that post after last night mate i've never heard of r/f being a problem down it's the choppers down yer that get most people from the stories i hear


yeah dragon id never heard of it b4 i read that? just seemed like the bloke new what he was talking bout?

plus ive been looking at digital ballasts myself recently am gonna stick with my cheap 1's now tho me thinks.

also am seriously thinking about buying a small air conditioning unit they cost bout 300quid but am thinking that would be an investment for summer growing?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah 600s get hot! i burnt the top of a bud the other day having it too close.
> 
> was dying for a joint today so me mate let me siv some of his trim hes saving for hash, just get a tea strainer/siv put some trim in n shake n rub the trim gently all the thc crystals fall out scarpe it up with a bankcard n enjoy, some strong smoke.


this might sound like a stupid question after all these years of smoking but why don't people smoke the trim mate it looks loaded with crystals


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i would definately invest in a bigger fan for the top of the plants i keep mine just above the colas to try and keep the heat down off the light, my first run with the setup ready without the plants in the temps went up to 51c according to my thermometer after about an hour, it took me all wkend playing with it and checking it every hour to get it dialled in mate the heat off the 600s are immense i couldn't imagine a 1000w light


yeah i think with the 1000w u need a bit more space than what i have, and some serious fans on the go, plus some serious cash for the elec bill lol.

Will invest in a bigger fan next weekend i think, only £10 for a 10" so not that bad, n if heat is still a prob then an aerowing coll shade is next on the list... i think the testing is needed though... 51c thats about 120-125f, thats some fuckin heat specially after an hour, i do have the option of knocking it down to 400w though, so that might help... but i want the full 600 lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> this might sound like a stupid question after all these years of smoking but why don't people smoke the trim mate it looks loaded with crystals


it is packed with thc you can see it all over the trim thing is if you smoke all the trim not just the thc it really harsh mate the leaf just dont taste that nice.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's what i was thinking mate i'm not looking forward to the sheeting on my own i thinks it's gonna be a serious pain in the arse with 1 pair of hands


Need to get a staple gun, roll the sheeting up and staple and roll, staple and roll... only way i could do it in my room, was hard work like, but got there in the end... ur attic is slightly bigger though, get us a chinese n a joint n i'll come give u a hand lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah dragon id never heard of it b4 i read that? just seemed like the bloke new what he was talking bout?
> 
> plus ive been looking at digital ballasts myself recently am gonna stick with my cheap 1's now tho me thinks.
> 
> also am seriously thinking about buying a small air conditioning unit they cost bout 300quid but am thinking that would be an investment for summer growing?


you and me both with the digis mate i'm gonna do the same and just pick up another cheapy, i might be joining you with a small air con i can't see any way of keeping the temps down without 1 it's hard enough doing it through the winter i was thinking an air con instead of going with cooltubes and all the ducting


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Need to get a staple gun, roll the sheeting up and staple and roll, staple and roll... only way i could do it in my room, was hard work like, but got there in the end... ur attic is slightly bigger though, get us a chinese n a joint n i'll come give u a hand lol


that's exactly what i was thinking mate a few folds and staple with card between to stop the staples tearing the sheeting and taping the joints, and if you want to help mate your more than welcome beer,joints,takeaway and even a crack on the misses awaiting lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah dragon id never heard of it b4 i read that? just seemed like the bloke new what he was talking bout?
> 
> plus ive been looking at digital ballasts myself recently am gonna stick with my cheap 1's now tho me thinks.
> 
> also am seriously thinking about buying a small air conditioning unit they cost bout 300quid but am thinking that would be an investment for summer growing?


I was gonna get the normal ballast n a 400w for £80, but then i saw the digital ballast n 600w for £20 more i figured fuck it, cant complain for that price.

n i was thinkin bout an air con unit, maybe a smaller one though, seen one in argos for about £40, but its all cash i dont really have atm lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking mate a few folds and staple with card between to stop the staples tearing the sheeting and taping the joints, and if you want to help mate your more than welcome beer,joints,takeaway and even a crack on the misses awaiting lol


lol... thanks for the offer of ur missus, but dont think it would go down well with mine.... nor yours if she reads this.

Carboard to stop the rips is a good idea though, never thought about that, i just gaffer tapped it all round after, stop the light leaks and dust gettin in from the walls.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol... thanks for the offer of ur missus, but dont think it would go down well with mine.... nor yours if she reads this.
> 
> Carboard to stop the rips is a good idea though, never thought about that, i just gaffer tapped it all round after, stop the light leaks and dust gettin in from the walls.


lol my misses is sat next to me watching eastenders so i'm ok for now but yeah she'd be slapping me if she read that lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol my misses is sat next to me watching eastenders so i'm ok for now but yeah she'd be slapping me if she read that lol


snap lol do you ava sneaky watch too lol im well up on all the soaps lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> it is packed with thc you can see it all over the trim thing is if you smoke all the trim not just the thc it really harsh mate the leaf just dont taste that nice.


makes sense mate i've never had it before i am planning on trying a joint with it though just to see or unless it's really bade?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> snap lol do you ava sneaky watch too lol im well up on all the soaps lmao


Snap x 2 lol... g/f only watches eastenders and corry, cant stand corry but eastenders is ok... Stacey n Whitney, only reason i keep my eye on it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> snap lol do you ava sneaky watch too lol im well up on all the soaps lmao


yeah with eastenders mate i've been watching it since i can remember lol just don't tell any1 mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> makes sense mate i've never had it before i am planning on trying a joint with it though just to see or unless it's really bade?


dragon ive smoked spray/soap/wet all kinda shit in the past and nar m8 it aint that bad really.

i just find it extra harsh cause i only smoke buckets when im at home i get paranoid bout stinking this little flat out with joints when i got a grow on, with buckets i can hold it in then blow it outa the window lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Snap x 2 lol... g/f only watches eastenders and corry, cant stand corry but eastenders is ok... Stacey n Whitney, only reason i keep my eye on it lol


lol your missing out hollyoaks!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol your missing out hollyoaks!


lol forgot about hollyoaks... i watch that aswell, fair few honeys on that 1.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon ive smoked spray/soap/wet all kinda shit in the past and nar m8 it aint that bad really.
> 
> i just find it extra harsh cause i only smoke buckets when im at home i get paranoid bout stinking this little flat out with joints when i got a grow on, with buckets i can hold it in then blow it outa the window lol


i'd be doing the same aswell mate security first, i had a bucket the other day actually used a bucket i did it in the living room coz the misses wanted to see i nearly lost a lung i coughed down the bottle and blew water every where eye's watering the lot my misses nearly pissed she thought it was brilliant lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon ive smoked spray/soap/wet all kinda shit in the past and nar m8 it aint that bad really.
> 
> i just find it extra harsh cause i only smoke buckets when im at home i get paranoid bout stinking this little flat out with joints when i got a grow on, with buckets i can hold it in then blow it outa the window lol


Im a joint smoker only, back in the day when i smoked rocky i used to do the hot knives, but since i grew up n started smokin propper i settle on a nice joint, but i do get a bit parra when i smoke through the day, as people just fuckin turn up unanounced, n with a grow on the go aswell it gets a bit ontop.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2010)

if you're still looking at what soiil/medium to use, take a look at coco! it is REALLLLY easy to use and offeres reallly good results and such. a lot the UK guys use it and rave about it as the next best thing from sliced bread in comparisson to soil, and i've also had great experience with it, and much prefer it to soil.

when i did soil i used john innes no.2 potting mix, perlite and agricultural sand (5mm sand/gravel)


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> if you're still looking at what soiil/medium to use, take a look at coco! it is REALLLLY easy to use and offeres reallly good results and such. a lot the UK guys use it and rave about it as the next best thing from sliced bread in comparisson to soil, and i've also had great experience with it, and much prefer it to soil.
> 
> when i did soil i used john innes no.2 potting mix, perlite and agricultural sand (5mm sand/gravel)


that's what i'm using mate john innes no.2 7parts soil 1.5 perlite and 1.5 sand


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

hey guys what you growing in at the mo?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im using Canna Pro, I like soil, kinda know where i stand with it lol

Been given my marchin orders... chinese for tea, so Dragon, Sambo n TTT, enjoy the rest of ur evening and i'll catch u later.

**Growin 2 Big Bang from GreenHouseSeeds**

Peace


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I was gonna get the normal ballast n a 400w for £80, but then i saw the digital ballast n 600w for £20 more i figured fuck it, cant complain for that price.
> 
> n i was thinkin bout an air con unit, maybe a smaller one though, seen one in argos for about £40, but its all cash i dont really have atm lol


You got a 600 and ballast for 100quid .. 

nice .. i always figured it would be a lot more... 
whats the floor space in the room your using it in again? 

are you planning on using any of the MH along wiht the 600hps?. im thinking of that.. not sure if it would benefit... (my tents around 5' by 5' floor space. but only 4 - 6 plants)


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Im using Canna Pro, I like soil, kinda know where i stand with it lol
> 
> Been given my marchin orders... chinese for tea, so Dragon, Sambo n TTT, enjoy the rest of ur evening and i'll catch u later.
> 
> ...


enjoy, kfc in my house


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2010)

enjoy your chinese amte, all about the pek n muchrooooms.

i'm busy ignoring my phone, that's the lady trying to organise a management meeting, she can buggggggger awf, i couldn't care less so long as they don't agree to making it a communal building 

i got soor plooms and lemonade crystals though!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

i love to smoke joints but they just dont get me stoned enough, if i got the green i can easily smoke up to a 1/4 in a day if i only smoke joints sounds like a lot but if you like ya joints nice n packed its only 10 0.7 joints very easily done. 

when i smoke it pure i can half that amount. Wana stop the buckets tho i feel like a fucking school kid doing them lol want to get an ice-bong the bongs with a twist in the middle then you fill the top half the tube with ice, the smoke flows over the ice n its fucking lovely!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2010)

haha, i can equally smoke a quater in a day before i realise what i've done. a quater (i'm talking 2 dealers 8ths so maybe 5-5.2g total) will do me 8 joints no more no less. this current batch my guy has (he's now asking me to talk him through setting up a grow ) will do me 3 fat joints per teenth. something i've neevr seen in my life! my rule of thumb is £5 a joint


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i can equally smoke a quater in a day before i realise what i've done. a quater (i'm talking 2 dealers 8ths so maybe 5-5.2g total) will do me 8 joints no more no less. this current batch my guy has (he's now asking me to talk him through setting up a grow ) will do me 3 fat joints per teenth. something i've neevr seen in my life! my rule of thumb is £5 a joint


im the same m8 but alot of people aint. .5 is a small joint for me that will do some of my friends 2 or 3 joints. 

but each to the own and personally i wish i was a lightweight wouldnt cost me so much fucking money then lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2010)

i like being a medium weight (i don't think i'm heavy weight any more, in the past i'd roll up at 3g a joint) just so i can smoke my brother and my frineds into the ground  althoug it does abckfire, come the evening of my 21st, 90% of my geusts were rather catatomic on the kitchen floor and carpets etc 

but yeah, i see no point in prison joints, as you'll just want another half an hour later. do it like you mean it!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

think i got a little burn guys it's only on a couple of leaves they look dry and like they got a really fine layer of rust on them, any1 know if this nute burn?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds like it. just loweryour feed next watering and keep pluggin away. i am frequently burning my plants with haphazard measurements, but if you change what you wre doing, it's never any lasting damage other than a little rust as you say


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> sounds like it. just loweryour feed next watering and keep pluggin away. i am frequently burning my plants with haphazard measurements, but if you change what you wre doing, it's never any lasting damage other than a little rust as you say


cheers mate thought i'd better check with some1 it's the shooting powder i gave them sun night


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

i do love a joint i get 3 if i'm lucky out of a ten i'd say .3-.4 a peice using a king size rizla each


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well half way through my hot n sour soup n special fried rice my G/F's mate turned up... unanounced people ... one of her friends that i wouldnt want a 3 some with, so time to escape lol...



Day to Daze said:


> You got a 600 and ballast for 100quid ..
> 
> nice .. i always figured it would be a lot more...
> whats the floor space in the room your using it in again?
> ...


Hey D2D... yup Digital ballast, 600W Grolux bulb, dimpled refelctor, all wiring for £100, should of been £290 but is on offer atm... Space in my room is 2'9w x 3'7d x 6'2h n i got just the 2 ladies in there this grow.
the glolux bulb is dual spectrum but im using 2 x 125CFL's for vegin, its not a dual ballast so im just gonna be using the HPS for the last week of veg and for flowering


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

i definately think cfl are the way to go when it comes to veg ok the growth is a little slower but makes no difference from what i can see so far and it's a shit load cheaper


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i definately think cfl are the way to go when it comes to veg ok the growth is a little slower but makes no difference from what i can see so far and it's a shit load cheaper


My thinking exactly, and anything that can help keep the cost down is fine by me.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> My thinking exactly, and anything that can help keep the cost down is fine by me.[/QUOTE
> 
> i can't wait to try some whilst flowering to see if they help


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i can't wait to try some whilst flowering to see if they help


If u use them as side lighting or up lighting placed between ur plants they will definatly help with the lower buds... no more popcorn, although i am partial to a bit of butterkist


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2010)

i've a half-working 300w cfl in my veg, the mothers are just loving it. i've been taking cuttings of exodus cheese just to throw in the bin. right now they are currently burning a few leaves against the bulb. i'm gonna swap it out for the 125w i've got lying around in a hope it'll make a difference


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

i was thinking as part of the main lighting 1000w of cfl wot do you think mate alonside 2x600w


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i've a half-working 300w cfl in my veg, the mothers are just loving it. i've been taking cuttings of exodus cheese just to throw in the bin. right now they are currently burning a few leaves against the bulb. i'm gonna swap it out for the 125w i've got lying around in a hope it'll make a difference


ive got the 125's about 2" from the top of the plants atm, get a lil leaf curling, but thats coz i forget to move them up once the plant catches them, so the 125 should work much better.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm using a 150 at the mo over 10 little 1,s and they are very happy i'll be adding more over the coming days/weeks as needed i vegged with hps last time so far the only difference i can see i slower growth and that's marginal at this point


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i was thinking as part of the main lighting 1000w of cfl wot do you think mate alonside 2x600w


1000w of CFL along side 2x600w... how many plants u growin ?... some as uplights and some as side lighting, i think ur plants are gonna love ya mate, as well as the elec Co. lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> 1000w of CFL along side 2x600w... how many plants u growin ?... some as uplights and some as side lighting, i think ur plants are gonna love ya mate, as well as the elec Co. lol


i was thinking about 18 clones for my first run to see how they go the plan is root for 10days then straight into flower 1 250w surrounded by 4 clones with the 600's overhead and rais the cfls to suit mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i was thinking about 18 clones for my first run to see how they go the plan is root for 10days then straight into flower 1 250w surrounded by 4 clones with the 600's overhead and rais the cfls to suit mate


Sounds ideal mate, your in for some healthy yields in the future i think.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Sounds ideal mate, your in for some healthy yields in the future i think.


i hope so mate it's gonna cost a small fortune to get there i think it's a lot of work though stoner mentality again lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i was thinking about 18 clones for my first run to see how they go the plan is root for 10days then straight into flower 1 250w surrounded by 4 clones with the 600's overhead and rais the cfls to suit mate


sounds like a plan m8 the cfls you have are they blue or red? if you got blues the mix of the lights blue cfl n red hps will give you stronger weed, i dont no the ins n outs but its sumfin to do with giving the plants both spectrums of light?

another thing the strains you got chronic n g13 might not react too well from going straight to flower, i dunno much about them but some strains do better than others straight from clone to flower. 

Obviously all strains will produce more given some veg time might be an idea to see what they go like this run, but av your veg room up n running so your following batch will have been vegged.

and yeah cfls are wicked m8 ive used cfl and hps to veg b4 and much prefer the cfl gave me bushier plants and they just seemed that extra bit healthy.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i hope so mate it's gonna cost a small fortune to get there i think it's a lot of work though stoner mentality again lol


Stoner mentality, might take us a while, n cost us a fortune, but its worth it in the long run lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sounds like a plan m8 the cfls you have are they blue or red? if you got blues the mix of the lights blue cfl n red hps will give you stronger weed, i dont no the ins n outs but its sumfin to do with giving the plants both spectrums of light?
> 
> another thing the strains you got chronic n g13 might not react too well from going straight to flower, i dunno much about them but some strains do better than others straight from clone to flower.
> 
> ...


i,ve been hunting around for info and can't find alot but was advised this is a good plant to flower from clone i have no idea about the g13 but the chronic are primarily a heavy single cola strain and the clippings will come from mature mothers so hopefully that'll help aswell i'd like to try and keep them a bit smaller than the 1's i have now, i'm going to totally butcher the plants i have now so they'll all be clones, i only have the 1 150w at the mo i'm just gonna add them as needed it's blue vegging the little 1's in the wardrobe at the mo til the end of next wk or wk after, and i've got the cfl bug now i'm seriously impressed with the 150 i wasn't expecting it to do so well


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Stoner mentality, might take us a while, n cost us a fortune, but its worth it in the long run lol


i'm with you there mate if it gets the ball rolling it can't be bad it's done well by me so far and i'm hoping it continues


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

try the 250cfls then m8, thats all ive used i was the same i was fucking shocked how well a 250cfl vegged 2 plants it was them 2 that yielded the 13oz! but i also think that had alot to do with just 2 being under 1 600hps, but that 250cfl made them so bushy then when they got under the hps they went mental lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i,ve been hunting around for info and can't find alot but was advised this is a good plant to flower from clone i have no idea about the g13 but the chronic are primarily a heavy single cola strain and the clippings will come from mature mothers so hopefully that'll help aswell i'd like to try and keep them a bit smaller than the 1's i have now, i'm going to totally butcher the plants i have now so they'll all be clones, i only have the 1 150w at the mo i'm just gonna add them as needed it's blue vegging the little 1's in the wardrobe at the mo til the end of next wk or wk after, and i've got the cfl bug now i'm seriously impressed with the 150 i wasn't expecting it to do so well


yeah i was thinking the chronic would prob do better just look at that vid from youtube the S.A.G.E thats a single cola plant and he only veged for 2days n look what they fucking yielded!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> try the 250cfls then m8, thats all ive used i was the same i was fucking shocked how well a 250cfl vegged 2 plants it was them 2 that yielded the 13oz! but i also think that had alot to do with just 2 being under 1 600hps, but that 250cfl made them so bushy then when they got under the hps they went mental lol


i will do mate i was thinking of using red cfl in the flower room do think blue would be better the hps is multispectrum ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> try the 250cfls then m8, thats all ive used i was the same i was fucking shocked how well a 250cfl vegged 2 plants it was them 2 that yielded the 13oz! but i also think that had alot to do with just 2 being under 1 600hps, but that 250cfl made them so bushy then when they got under the hps they went mental lol


What strain was that with sambo, n what kinda nutes u use? if i get 13oz from my 2 i will be well impressed.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

what reflector do you have on your cfls then dragon? http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/CFL-Lights-95/CFL-Grow-Lights-122/High-Output-CFL-Systems-1148.asp ive used the 250 version of this and highly recommend it. Brought 1 today actually at the grow shop wasnt for me tho, i is skintos lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i was thinking the chronic would prob do better just look at that vid from youtube the S.A.G.E thats a single cola plant and he only veged for 2days n look what they fucking yielded!


i love that video thats some seriously impressive stuff i don't understand how he runs the hydro style dripper grow with crates though


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i will do mate i was thinking of using red cfl in the flower room do think blue would be better the hps is multispectrum ?


personally i would use the blue cause if you read up on weed grown with MH lights which is a blue spectrum light they say that you get higher thc content but slighty lower yield, so if you use blue n hps then your plants are getting the best of both.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> what reflector do you have on your cfls then dragon? http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/CFL-Lights-95/CFL-Grow-Lights-122/High-Output-CFL-Systems-1148.asp ive used the 250 version of this and highly recommend it. Brought 1 today actually at the grow shop wasnt for me tho, i is skintos lol


the same 1 mate and i couldn't be happier with it


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> personally i would use the blue cause if you read up on weed grown with MH lights which is a blue spectrum light they say that you get higher thc content but slighty lower yield, so if you use blue n hps then your plants are getting the best of both.


i didn't know that mate cheers that'll make life easier aswell only using the 1 spectrum, just thinking the only thing i didn't likee about the power plant light is the hooks on the hood their great when their hanging but a pain to move about


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> What strain was that with sambo, n what kinda nutes u use? if i get 13oz from my 2 i will be well impressed.


it was 2 dutch passion blueberry clones SM4RT3 in big 30ltr pots with bio-bizz soil and bio-bizz nutes grow,bloom,topmax,heaven they were vegged under the blue 250cfl for bout 6-7wks then under a 600hps.

Even the person who gave me the clones was shocked at the yield and considering it was my first real grow i felt like fucking Jorge Cervantes lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

another thing dragon i read a few pages back that you dont use bio-bizz soil? if ya using bio-bizz nutes it is really best to use there soil too as they compliment each other, its bout 13quid for 50ltrs i dunno if the stuff ur using is loads cheaper but next run get yaself a bag and give it a test that is if ya planning on using bio-bizz nutes again? and if so carnt recommend enough the heaven, wish i had used it this time.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> it was 2 dutch passion blueberry clones SM4RT3 in big 30ltr pots with bio-bizz soil and bio-bizz nutes grow,bloom,topmax,heaven they were vegged under the blue 250cfl for bout 6-7wks then under a 600hps.
> 
> Even the person who gave me the clones was shocked at the yield and considering it was my first real grow i felt like fucking Jorge Cervantes lmao


lol i bet he was, and for your first real grow thats awesome... this time round is my forst propper grow, so im aiming high n prob gettin low, but gotta aim high lol


Right folks, im off to bed, early start in the morn.

Take it easy

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> another thing dragon i read a few pages back that you dont use bio-bizz soil? if ya using bio-bizz nutes it is really best to use there soil too as they compliment each other, its bout 13quid for 50ltrs i dunno if the stuff ur using is loads cheaper but next run get yaself a bag and give it a test that is if ya planning on using bio-bizz nutes again? and if so carnt recommend enough the heaven, wish i had used it this time.


i'll have a look at their soil mate do you add sand or perlite to it? and i'm gonna use the heaven on the next 1 thinking of giving the pk13/14 a shot aswell but that all depends on how the shooting powder goes


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol i bet he was, and for your first real grow thats awesome... this time round is my forst propper grow, so im aiming high n prob gettin low, but gotta aim high lol
> 
> 
> Right folks, im off to bed, early start in the morn.
> ...


take it easy mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo that is impressive mate i thought you had been growing a while i know you say your new to it i thought that was you being modest but that's an awsome first grow


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'll have a look at their soil mate do you add sand or perlite to it? and i'm gonna use the heaven on the next 1 thinking of giving the pk13/14 a shot aswell but that all depends on how the shooting powder goes


you dont need to add anything to it m8, its some top soil and designed for there nutes.

im scared of the shooting powder lol im gonna use the pk13/14 i was asking about it at the growshop today you use pk13/14 for 1 weeks only wk 5-6 is that how you use the shooting powder?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sambo that is impressive mate i thought you had been growing a while i know you say your new to it i thought that was you being modest but that's an awsome first grow


nar m8 im pratically as new to it as you im just a lazy bastard n sit on me fat arse researching all the time lol

ive been reading up on how to grow for years and also i was shown how 2 by a very experienced soil grower.

also that wasnt my very first but the 1st id really put ne time,effort or money into. Very 1st was purple1 fem seeds they all went hermi, i stretched them all, none went purple and they yielded a oz each lmao after that i thought fuck it if im gonna do it gotta do it proper.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you dont need to add anything to it m8, its some top soil and designed for there nutes.
> 
> im scared of the shooting powder lol im gonna use the pk13/14 i was asking about it at the growshop today you use pk13/14 for 1 weeks only wk 5-6 is that how you use the shooting powder?


it says on a couple of the websites i had a look on you give it to them for the last 3wks and leave the flushing time on the end 1wk but i'm not gonna flush not sure which way to go about the last wk oh yeah it also says 1g per liter i gave them 4.5 to 10L and got a little burn the dosage in hydro or recirculating systems is nearly double


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol i bet he was, and for your first real grow thats awesome... this time round is my forst propper grow, so im aiming high n prob gettin low, but gotta aim high lol
> 
> 
> Right folks, im off to bed, early start in the morn.
> ...


laterz sm4rt3


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> it says on a couple of the websites i had a look on you give it to them for the last 3wks and leave the flushing time on the end 1wk but i'm not gonna flush not sure which way to go about the last wk oh yeah it also says 1g per liter i gave them 4.5 to 10L and got a little burn the dosage in hydro or recirculating systems is nearly double


how come ya not gonna flush dragon? especially now ya using shooting powder that shit aint organic lol and even on the bio-bizz website they advise a wk of flushing.

ive tasted unflushed hydro b4 and it almost as bad as sprayed weed m8, taste funny, burns funny, smells funny.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> nar m8 im pratically as new to it as you im just a lazy bastard n sit on me fat arse researching all the time lol
> 
> ive been reading up on how to grow for years and also i was shown how 2 by a very experienced soil grower.


that's the way to go mate, i did it all arse backwards germed the seeds and started researching and unfortunately i haven't had any help apart from the misses but i will say anything i've been stuck with you lads know so i don't feel to bad about it would be nice to have mates that grow though most of my mates can barely look after themselves lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how come ya not gonna flush dragon? especially now ya using shooting powder that shit aint organic lol and even on the bio-bizz website they advise a wk of flushing.
> 
> ive tasted unflushed hydro b4 and it almost as bad as sprayed weed m8, taste funny, burns funny, smells funny.


to be honest mate i'm just not to sure about it, was just thinking a couple of heavy plain waterings. how do you go about it mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

i just put my lady in the bath 2 weeks b4 harvest, put about 20L of plain water through so shed loads drains out of the bottom. then just resume feeding with plain water 

(u can use some kind of flush chem if u want, if ur organic wont really need it)


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's the way to go mate, i did it all arse backwards germed the seeds and started researching and unfortunately i haven't had any help apart from the misses but i will say anything i've been stuck with you lads know so i don't feel to bad about it would be nice to have mates that grow though most of my mates can barely look after themselves lol


lol thats another thing ive been lucky with dragon ive got friends and family all doing the same thing some better at it most worst.

m8 im even setting my old man up a small op next wk lol it definatly dus help having other you can compare with and borrow lights etc off.

But apart from my friend the experienced soil grower this website has been my biggest help, i just always make sure i research whatever some1 tells me b4 i try it or buy it myself, i mean how hard is it to type whatever you want to no about into google or the search thing on this site.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> to be honest mate i'm just not to sure about it, was just thinking a couple of heavy plain waterings. how do you go about it mate?


all we do is just give em plain water for at least 5 days and not even really heavy waterings either none of that in the bath stuff, im not knocking it i just no its not needed if you mainly using organic nutes, that last batch the 19oz from 4 that was flushed 4 6 days and it tasted fucking lovely dragon.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i just put my lady in the bath 2 weeks b4 harvest, put about 20L of plain water through so shed loads drains out of the bottom. then just resume feeding with plain water
> 
> (u can use some kind of flush chem if u want, if ur organic wont really need it)


alright mate i can't see me taking them in the bathroom that would be a nightmare here i imagine they'd get damaged if i tried taking them through the house but cheers for the advice mate i'm not particuarly organic mate the shooting powders not organic and i fed them mg in the beginning


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

ive been looking into some more nutes that can be used in the final wks, http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/General-Hydroponics-403/GH-Ripen-945.asp gonna giv this a try i think and also something called Overdrive, both are made for hydro i think but the guy at the grow shop recommended them as ok for soil also and small bottle of both are about a 5er each so thats cool, my only worry is im not testing my p.h and am a little worried they might make the ph go too low???


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> all we do is just give em plain water for at least 5 days and not even really heavy waterings either none of that in the bath stuff, im not knocking it i just no its not needed if you mainly using organic nutes, that last batch the 19oz from 4 that was flushed 4 6 days and it tasted fucking lovely dragon.


that's the way i'll go cheers mate taking them to bathroom isn't even an option in my house and it definately won't be an option later on


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

if ur not completley organic then ur gonna need 2 flush, theres many ways 2 skin a cat, but i always flush loads of water 2 get rid of the salt build up from the chems, otherwise there in the pot and the plant can take em up. u want the plant 2 use the nutes that are still in the plant, hense yellow leaves at the end...


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> if ur not completley organic then ur gonna need 2 flush, theres many ways 2 skin a cat, but i always flush loads of water 2 get rid of the salt build up from the chems, otherwise there in the pot and the plant can take em up. u want the plant 2 use the nutes that are still in the plant, hense yellow leaves at the end...


m8 yellowing leaves at the end aint a good thing, read some of uncle bens threads in the advanced section he explains it alot better than i can.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> if ur not completley organic then ur gonna need 2 flush, theres many ways 2 skin a cat, but i always flush loads of water 2 get rid of the salt build up from the chems, otherwise there in the pot and the plant can take em up. u want the plant 2 use the nutes that are still in the plant, hense yellow leaves at the end...


yeah i will mate i was just going to give them water instead of nutes for the last wk i'll give them an extra watering or 2 now i got quick draining soil so shouldn't be a prob


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah UB does keep it green til the end his mantra is something like healthy green leaves equals more or better buds


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

i was just thinking mate i'll definately try the bio soil i plan on using their range of nutes for a while and then after the next 1 start experimenting a little on a couple of them, it'll be a lot easier at the mo i'm having to buy and mix sand and perlite and it's £22 for a bag of each


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

cool bro, have u got a big tray or washing up bowl or something, maby do ur flush in there and throw that away save moving em to much? i've put my pots for my scrog on platforms, inside the big tray so when i flush i can just mop up the mess or something. i'm going mainly organic this time but gonna use hammerhead (strong pk) so want to flush all that rubbish out  good luck what ever u choose 2 do mate, the biobizz grow i did was much tastier than the coco, although i got more on the coco! using canna bio flores this time, ment 2 be good 2.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah UB does keep it green til the end his mantra is something like healthy green leaves equals more or better buds


 
yeah ive read most of his threads and the guy seriously no's his stuff.

im tempted to go visit me family 60miles away this wkend cause got no green n i no my brother in law has got oz's of big buddha cheese not cause i wana see em lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah UB does keep it green til the end his mantra is something like healthy green leaves equals more or better buds


many ways to do things but if i'm flushing for 2 weeks then i think its kinda normal for a little yellowing at the end, to me thats showing the nutes are completley gone as its moving the N out of the leaves using it elsewhere (buds?), thats why they turn yellow? hey is just my opinion, if u want green leaves at the end then cool, just i dont lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i was just thinking mate i'll definately try the bio soil i plan on using their range of nutes for a while and then after the next 1 start experimenting a little on a couple of them, it'll be a lot easier at the mo i'm having to buy and mix sand and perlite and it's £22 for a bag of each


i would highly recommend it dragon they are designed for each other, they keep more stable p.h etc when used in conjunction. 

And make sure you get the heaven too it well expensive at like nearly 50quid a ltr but worth that money defo.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> many ways to do things but if i'm flushing for 2 weeks then i think its kinda normal for a little yellowing at the end, to me thats showing the nutes are completley gone as its moving the N out of the leaves using it elsewhere (buds?), thats why they turn yellow? hey is just my opinion, if u want green leaves at the end then cool, just i dont lol


i do agree las that if your flushing for 2wks then ya gonna get yellow leaves and like you said theres many ways to skin a cat, personally tho i feel its better to keep the plant healthy for as long as poss, but each to there own.

also i dont like the idea of a long flush with no nutes when the plant is at a peak time and needing nutes.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i would highly recommend it dragon they are designed for each other, they keep more stable p.h etc when used in conjunction.
> 
> And make sure you get the heaven too it well expensive at like nearly 50quid a ltr but worth that money defo.


i will do mate i like the bio bizz range so far my plants took well to it and i'm gonna start the new 1,s on it aswell i was gonna use the mg but i'm thinking keep it uniform and without all the sand and perlite it'll be worth it the sand lasts but the perlite goes nowhere and i can hide plain soil alot easier when getting rid of it cheers for the advice mate saves me a few £


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

no worries dragon, thats what this site is all about helping each other out m8. Heaven is spose to be used from the very beggining along with the grow it just increases in ml as they get older might be an idea to grab some when you got some cash for these chronic n g13.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> many ways to do things but if i'm flushing for 2 weeks then i think its kinda normal for a little yellowing at the end, to me thats showing the nutes are completley gone as its moving the N out of the leaves using it elsewhere (buds?), thats why they turn yellow? hey is just my opinion, if u want green leaves at the end then cool, just i dont lol


i understand the yellowing mate with 2wks flushing i'm gonna try and keep em green but each to his own as you said and i always appreciate an answer to question, i can't wait to chop them down now


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> no worries dragon, thats what this site is all about helping each other out m8. Heaven is spose to be used from the very beggining along with the grow it just increases in ml as they get older might be an idea to grab some when you got some cash for these chronic n g13.


yeah all the clones and new mums will go in the bio bizz mate i got just enough soil to repot these and then chopping time and new soil from that point on for the new clone mum's and to be flowered 1's i'll pick the heaven up aswell i don't think i'll use as much either with the short veg period


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

oh yeah my friend who sex's n makes the mothers has decided to start a white widow mother ordered the seeds from dutch passion today, will be a while b4 the clones are ready but am glad to be getting a new strain tried to convince him to go for something more exotic but he wouldnt av it lol and he nos shitoads more than me so werent gonna argue lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> no worries dragon, thats what this site is all about helping each other out m8. Heaven is spose to be used from the very beggining along with the grow it just increases in ml as they get older might be an idea to grab some when you got some cash for these chronic n g13.


thats it mate, and everyones got there own way of doing things  have used that heaven 2, can vouch for it 



W Dragon said:


> i understand the yellowing mate with 2wks flushing i'm gonna try and keep em green but each to his own as you said and i always appreciate an answer to question, i can't wait to chop them down now


coolio mate, how many weeks 12/12 are ya? loved the g13 in dam, hows urs coming along? heard it was a little tricky but dont know myself. how u found it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah all the clones and new mums will go in the bio bizz mate i got just enough soil to repot these and then chopping time and new soil from that point on for the new clone mum's and to be flowered 1's i'll pick the heaven up aswell i don't think i'll use as much either with the short veg period


thats a good point dragon you wont use as much will ya with ya short vegging time, that nute dus go up to 5ml per ltr in late flowering tho, it like the bastards wont you to use the really expensive stuff quickly lol

bedfordshire for me now, 

take it easy peoples.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> oh yeah my friend who sex's n makes the mothers has decided to start a white widow mother ordered the seeds from dutch passion today, will be a while b4 the clones are ready but am glad to be getting a new strain tried to convince him to go for something more exotic but he wouldnt av it lol and he nos shitoads more than me so werent gonna argue lol


that's good news mate i like ww and it has great appeal to the masses i'm tempted at the mo by a strain called killawatt by seedism


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats a good point dragon you wont use as much will ya with ya short vegging time, that nute dus go up to 5ml per ltr in late flowering tho, it like the bastards wont you to use the really expensive stuff quickly lol
> 
> bedfordshire for me now,
> 
> take it easy peoples.


lol you know that's true take it easy mate i'm hitting the wooden hill aswell now gotta be up again


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

hey fingers easy enough mate their only little at the mo a couple more weeks to go with them yet, and i'm 6wks in now mate pics in my sig under new pics taken sun night


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

gonna have a cheecky little joint before bed i think


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

yes bro them bio bizz are keeping them green


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yes bro them bio bizz are keeping them green


yeah the blue cheese are getting there looking forward to the chronic in the next round mate


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

i got the blue but dont know which one, got it from clone. its pretty nice thats what i do know!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i got the blue but dont know which one, got it from clone. its pretty nice thats what i do know!


glad to hear it mate i'm hoping these are gonna be nice there isn't a hint of blue in it at the mo


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

to be fair, mine dont really. just smells like old skool skunk when flowering  u can taste and smell the blue in it when ur smoking it, my mate said "it tastes like fruity cheese" which i agree with lol. off 2 bed, starting a little earlier 2moro. night peeps


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

morning peoples

ive smoked a fair bit of big buddha blue cheese and also big buddha cheese and although the stuff ive smoked from big buddha has not been grown by a very good grower i still dont really rate these strains, the blue cheese has none of the sweet blueberry taste or blueberry colours? and the plain cheese just taste like a very watered down version of exodus cheese just imo.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's good news mate i like ww and it has great appeal to the masses i'm tempted at the mo by a strain called killawatt by seedism


 
that killawatt looks real nice, i was trying to get me friend to go for these http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-heavy-duty-fruity/prod_490.html

that is one of the 3 strains that supposidly make up tutti??? heavy duty fruity x juicy fruity x bubblegum.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> that killawatt looks real nice, i was trying to get me friend to go for these http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-heavy-duty-fruity/prod_490.html
> 
> that is one of the 3 strains that supposidly make up tutti??? heavy duty fruity x juicy fruity x bubblegum.


they look good mate i can't wait til they declassify enough so that we can all start swapping clones i plan on picking up new seeds every month or 2 just to keep flowering off the clones til i find a strain or 2 i'm really happy with, and i never realised til last night that i got ripped off on my bc seeds i paid £50 for them the dearest their on the net for is £35


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

my heavy duty fruity is effin monstrous 7ft in the pot 





its 5 ft to the rightangle bend to the left, no purple to the colour yet like


----------



## del66666 (Mar 3, 2010)

hi guys.if any of you use small cfls i just been to asda and they are doing 30 watt cfls for a squid.........end of news flash


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

yay  havn't had a propper harvest in 7 months now i think


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi guys.if any of you use small cfls i just been to asda and they are doing 30 watt cfls for a squid.........end of news flash


WOW! thank you very much 30w cfls for a quid! what spectrum are they defintely gonna go and buy some thanks!


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone got a ruff guess on this e-cheese put into flower at 24" what height do you think she will finish ano it's impossible to answer correct there under 600w hps,20ltr pots, canna coco, canna a & b, canna boost, budlink,canna pk. An 1 has been fim'ed 1 toped an 1 just left to do it's thing the biggest is 30" after 1 week 12/12 nice1.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Anyone got a ruff guess on this e-cheese put into flower at 24" what height do you think she will finish ano it's impossible to answer correct there under 600w hps,20ltr pots, canna coco, canna a & b, canna boost, budlink,canna pk. An 1 has been fim'ed 1 toped an 1 just left to do it's thing the biggest is 30" after 1 week 12/12 nice1.


lets say she will double...its normally between triple and double for me at least.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

my other e-cheese that i've still to harvest, i put her in at what must have been around 24" also, and she's now aobut maybe 3-4 foot


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got white rhino seeds germinating! yum yum from nirvana but still!


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

Am gud with 4 or 5ft anything bigger will fry is there a recent pic I this thread of your e cheese can't recall seeing it?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry tt av already seen it in your thread unless there is a update is it u who only updates on Wednesdays?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

that pic was taken yesterday, bottom of the mirror is 3 and a half foot, so i'm probably getting my sizes wrong, probably vegged it smaller than 24", more like 13/14 i reckon
but yeah, i generally update things on wednesdays if i do, it's my saturday so the flat is all mine


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice il just bend them over if they go to big il be watchin you thread for yeild!


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

dayum they look lovely!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> WOW! thank you very much 30w cfls for a quid! what spectrum are they defintely gonna go and buy some thanks!


 cant see it on them but dont think its warm, could b wrong though, will see if i can check on net..


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

hey guys how's every1 2day? i,m a bit pissed went out earlier to price up some insulation and the exhaust broke cost me £80 just for the center pipe robbing bastards and that was on an old ka peice of shit, wouldn't normally be upset but it took 3hours for them to sort it and i have to wait til the wkend til i can crack on with pricing things up, also got an electrician coming sat to give me a price on running the power in i gotta hope he don't take the piss he's the only1 i know i can call in safely


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

bah, some utter nobcheese decided they'd eat all my nice pesto and replace it with tomato puree. what a waste of fresh pasta, straight in the bin


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yay  havn't had a propper harvest in 7 months now i think


Hey TTT, that is lookin propper nice mate, nice work, when we havin a joint lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's every1 2day? i,m a bit pissed went out earlier to price up some insulation and the exhaust broke cost me £80 just for the center pipe robbing bastards and that was on an old ka peice of shit, wouldn't normally be upset but it took 3hours for them to sort it and i have to wait til the wkend til i can crack on with pricing things up, also got an electrician coming sat to give me a price on running the power in i gotta hope he don't take the piss he's the only1 i know i can call in safely


Hey Dragon

Cars will always cost us a fortune, but cant live without them, mores the pitty... is the elec guy a fellow stoner, wouldnt feel safe gettin a non stoner in to do work onit, just make sure he not stoned when he actually works on them... electricity n mashed = Danger lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> bah, some utter nobcheese decided they'd eat all my nice pesto and replace it with tomato puree. what a waste of fresh pasta, straight in the bin


Not a lover of pesto, but u cant really replace it with tomato puree, theres a slight difference in the 2 lol... make ur own tomato sauce, its what i always do... propper lush lol

England 0 - Egypt 1.... say no more lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey TTT, that is lookin propper nice mate, nice work, when we havin a joint lol


lol, give it a week. got to get a sample or three ready


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol, give it a week. got to get a sample or three ready


lol, a sample or 3 never hurt anyone, it has to be done.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, a sample or 3 never hurt anyone, it has to be done.


i'm gonna dry out a nice smoke for my dealer just so he knows what he's really being sold and what he could really be buying. he ent getting my stuff, but just so he know's he really isn't top dog. he approached me yesterday about helping him setup a small grow in his kitchen next to a window to which i told him not to dela and grow and to read the fuck up, and of course not to put it in a window


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

ur sample will blow ur dealer away


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

yup, even when i was first talking with him about things, he was saying he'd had "cheese" (bare in mind he sells "kush mate innit" ) i reckon he's in for a bit of a treat


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

Hahaha those buds look zoop zoop!!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm gonna dry out a nice smoke for my dealer just so he knows what he's really being sold and what he could really be buying. he ent getting my stuff, but just so he know's he really isn't top dog. he approached me yesterday about helping him setup a small grow in his kitchen next to a window to which i told him not to dela and grow and to read the fuck up, and of course not to put it in a window


lol showing ur dealer he aint top dog is the best part about selling to them lol

Dealing and growin in the same place is never the best idea, how people get busted, keep ur grow clean n safe n less chance to get jacked or busted... n def not wise to grow on the indow, unless u live in high up or with no one overlookin u.. n a bit of reading never hurt anyone.

im gonna be selling most of my shit, just not sure on how much to sell an oz for, generall shity weed round here is like £120 an oz... im hopin i can get more than that for my BB, just not to sure on how much to sell for, will have to ask around.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol showing ur dealer he aint top dog is the best part about selling to them lol
> 
> Dealing and growin in the same place is never the best idea, how people get busted, keep ur grow clean n safe n less chance to get jacked or busted... n def not wise to grow on the indow, unless u live in high up or with no one overlookin u.. n a bit of reading never hurt anyone.
> 
> im gonna be selling most of my shit, just not sure on how much to sell an oz for, generall shity weed round here is like £120 an oz... im hopin i can get more than that for my BB, just not to sure on how much to sell for, will have to ask around.


Minimum 160 for well grown shit man.

London proper nothing special weed is 160 an ounce if ur standard price is 120 defintely add 25percent on minimum! maybe even 40percent. It sounds good dont go over 60percent.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yup, even when i was first talking with him about things, he was saying he'd had "cheese" (bare in mind he sells "kush mate innit" ) i reckon he's in for a bit of a treat


 
lolol... love the "innit"...me n my mate went lookin at a golf the other day, asked why he was selling it n he said "coz i got a new one innit"... i said, "wow its gotta be small if u got ur new one in the old one", he just looked at me rather bemused.... though it was fuckin classic, innit lol


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol... love the "innit"...me n my mate went lookin at a golf the other day, asked why he was selling it n he said "coz i got a new one innit"... i said, "wow its gotta be small if u got ur new one in the old one", he just looked at me rather bemused.... though it was fuckin classic, innit lol


oh my thats brilliant!!! ahahaahhahaha +rep hilarious


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Minimum 160 for well grown shit man.
> 
> London proper nothing special weed is 160 an ounce if ur standard price is 120 defintely add 25percent on minimum! maybe even 40percent. It sounds good dont go over 60percent.


Hey Growww

£160 sounds about ok, might roll a few trial joints for em to try like TTT said, least they know they gettin some good stuff then and wont mind the price increase... Thanks mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

hey smart no he's not a smokeer unfortunately but he is always out on it and weed means nothing to him he likes the sniff ,beer and women and from what i can tell this is all he works and lives for the lucky sob lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

fuck £160. i'm an idealist. i want to see it legal and all that as much as any of us! if the stuff on the streets sells at £10, sell at £130. other growers will either have to drop their price or up their ante. don't give them a motherfucking inch! i've only one person i'll be shifting any spare bits and bobs too and i've already agreed with him zip at a ton each.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> oh my thats brilliant!!! ahahaahhahaha +rep hilarious


 
lol thanks mate, the fact he didnt get it was just priceless, my mate was doin all he could to stop himself from crying with laughter.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

160 for a shitty ounce in london! ill pay 200 for a nice ounce of bud easily! any fucking day of the week if a decent sincere dealer shows me the product n says look its nice bud man u can see it and smell it and its confidently been grown. Id open my wallet defintely!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart no he's not a smokeer unfortunately but he is always out on it and weed means nothing to him he likes the sniff ,beer and women and from what i can tell this is all he works and lives for the lucky sob lol


lol, sounds like my kinda guy, barin the non shmokin bit, but each to there own.. least u know ur safe with him, all that matters really.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think all drugs should be legalised, its a stiky situation though as some are worse than others, but then the legal ones are worse than the illegal ones, i think people would pay the extra charge and vat on any clean drug the goverment would allow us to partake in, but i doubt this is ever gonna happen.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

£160 sounds good that's what i'm planning, do it all to weight and it will fly out the door


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

haha where about u two guys are in the country?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, sounds like my kinda guy, barin the non shmokin bit, but each to there own.. least u know ur safe with him, all that matters really.


yeah i hope he can keep his mouth shut should be ok just hoping he don't take the piss with the price now


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> £160 sounds good that's what i'm planning, do it all to weight and it will fly out the door


Yeah do em propper weights n all, then they have no reason to complain... few good grows a year n thats my car insurance paid off, well it will be when i get my car £16k for the car £920 insurance a year... need the sales lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

Wales mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> haha where about u two guys are in the country?


Im north west... mainly manchester


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i hope he can keep his mouth shut should be ok just hoping he don't take the piss with the price now


Bake him some "cakes" for his brew after he finishes, then just knock down his price, he will be high and agree to it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah do em propper weights n all, then they have no reason to complain... few good grows a year n thats my car insurance paid off, well it will be when i get my car £16k for the car £920 insurance a year... need the sales lol


exactly mate every1 loves a deal and at the mo that's what their getting, good clean weed to weight i know that no1 down my way will complain their getting shit weed and weight for the most part good weed is getting rare down my way


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

To behonest im always happy if a dealer is just honest with me. If hes gonna give it to me slightly cheap and admit its not the greatest bud but hes given me a nice half ounce or something. Then thats good of him. If he has some really really nice bud and is straight up honest saying he needs more money because its really nice but its the weight he says it is. Same thing - cool im happy with that.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Bake him some "cakes" for his brew after he finishes, then just knock down his price, he will be high and agree to it lol


chance would be a fine thing mate i got a terrible feeling he's gonna give me a high price knowing i haven't got any options


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> exactly mate every1 loves a deal and at the mo that's what their getting, good clean weed to weight i know that no1 down my way will complain their getting shit weed and weight for the most part good weed is getting rare down my way


everything my way is shit bagweed, so some nice well grown bud (hopefully) at a propper weight will sell well, n no complaints.



growwwww said:


> To behonest im always happy if a dealer is just honest with me. If hes gonna give it to me slightly cheap and admit its not the greatest bud but hes given me a nice half ounce or something. Then thats good of him. If he has some really really nice bud and is straight up honest saying he needs more money because its really nice but its the weight he says it is. Same thing - cool im happy with that.


Same thing mate, if u got a decent dealer that is honest with you, then u cant complain, but like i said above dealers my way are shit, so be good to get some nice stuff circulating.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> To behonest im always happy if a dealer is just honest with me. If hes gonna give it to me slightly cheap and admit its not the greatest bud but hes given me a nice half ounce or something. Then thats good of him. If he has some really really nice bud and is straight up honest saying he needs more money because its really nice but its the weight he says it is. Same thing - cool im happy with that.


yeah i agree mate it's always nice to deal with some1 honest that tells you the truth, i hate how the weights have dropped so dramatically there worse down my way now than they have ever been some poor people down yer are picking up 1g of crap for a 10 and as low as .7 .8 for high grade i think it's the time to knock decent stuff out for the right weight, save messing around trying to get rid of it unless you can produce alot it'll be gone in no time at all


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> chance would be a fine thing mate i got a terrible feeling he's gonna give me a high price knowing i haven't got any options


 
Suppose its best to pay the higher price and know ur safe, hope its not to expensive though.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Same thing mate, if u got a decent dealer that is honest with you, then u cant complain, but like i said above dealers my way are shit, so be good to get some nice stuff circulating.


Yup same dealers even selling weed like this in london!

im sure people have seen the vid from acclaimed blog ukcia

[youtube]2iMH0Sh2W7I[/youtube]


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Suppose its best to pay the higher price and know ur safe, hope its not to expensive though.


yeah that's what i was thinking mate there is 1 other option a cousin but he's a loud mouth grade A dick and i'd probably stop my grow first and have normal job done i think him knowing would be to risky


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Yup same dealers even selling weed like this in london!
> 
> im sure people have seen the vid from acclaimed blog ukcia
> 
> [youtube]2iMH0Sh2W7I[/youtube]


that is some crazy shit i've never seen any thing like that before, that's some dirty stuff


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah that's what i was thinking mate there is 1 other option a cousin but he's a loud mouth grade A dick and i'd probably stop my grow first and have normal job done i think him knowing would be to risky


 
High risk indeed, stay well clear of the Class A dicks when it comes to ur grow lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Some bad shit in that bud, just no need for it...

Dragon, Sambo, TTT, Fingerez, Groww im offsky, need some food and i really need to stop writing on here n start writin some notes for assignments lol... 6 assignments n 2 weeks FUCKKKKK!!!
Take it easy people

Peace


----------



## growwwww (Mar 3, 2010)

Peace man keep working.

Yeah that shit is clay and loadsa bud has that kinda shit, ( its some sort of clay-type i donno ) it creates hard ash and its fucked up!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Some bad shit in that bud, just no need for it...
> 
> Dragon, Sambo, TTT, Fingerez, Groww im offsky, need some food and i really need to stop writing on here n start writin some notes for assignments lol... 6 assignments n 2 weeks FUCKKKKK!!!
> Take it easy people
> ...


no worries mate take it easy, or not and get your assignments done


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Peace man keep working.
> 
> Yeah that shit is clay and loadsa bud has that kinda shit, ( its some sort of clay-type i donno ) it creates hard ash and its fucked up!


naughty stuff mate i hate the thought of bad weed how greedy can people be i'm glad i won't be buying any again hopefully, what you growing mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

evening all 

sprayed weed is bad! its been around for years tho and if you research its all over europe and has even been found in amsterdam!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all
> 
> sprayed weed is bad! its been around for years tho and if you research its all over europe and has even been found in amsterdam!


i,ve only seen it over the last 2years mate maybe i smoked it before that and didn't know it i've been lucky so far and only had 2 bags of shit i have a look at it before i give them the the money but i know a few people tht's had it and still smoked it


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

i sent back a shitload of it a few months ago so im pretty shore theres still plenty about, dont fancy the electrician coming round m8 but what else can ya do? i get paranoid bout too many people noing.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i sent back a shitload of it a few months ago so im pretty shore theres still plenty about, dont fancy the electrician coming round m8 but what else can ya do? i get paranoid bout too many people noing.


tell me about it mate but he already knows when i spoke to him on the phone and told him it was for the attic he knew instantly so i figure i haven't got a lot of choice but i imagine he knows there would be consequences for opening his mouth and telling people and the good thing is if he does it will get back to me quick we drink in the same pubs and have alot of the same friends so just gotta hope i don't feel good around electrics and would probably burn the house down if i tried to sort it i struggle with electrics and plumbing i'm shit at both


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

thats it you got no choice really better one person noing than burning ya house down,possibly dying and definately getting nicked lol im no good at anything like that wouldnt even attempt it.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats it you got no choice really better one person noing than burning ya house down,possibly dying and definately getting nicked lol im no good at anything like that wouldnt even attempt it.


lol i won't, i was thinking about a bit of homework then the misses reminded me about me trying to wire my exhaust fan and reallity hit home again lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

are you still thinking of going small and perpetual after this grow mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> are you still thinking of going small and perpetual after this grow mate


yeah m8 with the yields im already getting from the blueberry a 12 plant perpetul grow will do me, 3lights introduce 4 plants every 3 wks on a 9 wk flower your be chopping every 3wks,1 week to dry. 

so you got a 4 plant harvest every 4wks and i told ya dragon the last bbs we chopped was 4 and that was 19oz that would do me fine each month.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah m8 with the yields im already getting from the blueberry a 12 plant perpetul grow will do me, 3lights introduce 4 plants every 3 wks on a 9 wk flower your be chopping every 3wks,1 week to dry.
> 
> so you got a 4 plant harvest every 4wks and i told ya dragon the last bbs we chopped was 4 and that was 19oz that would do me fine each month.


that would be a great result every month how much space do you need for that mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

i got a double bedroom m8 a decent size one and im only using half of it for 9 monsters they are a day into wk 3 and 2 are 5ft+ 7 4ft+ n all very bushy the perpetul grow i wouldnt veg as long and they would be smaller so the room is twice as big enough plus im already running 3hps lights so i no the heat is controllable with 3 in the room. 

then you just get a decent size tent all cfl for the power usage and have a mother/clones/ n your next set of 4 ready for flower in that.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

you could play about with it tho but thats an idea, for the same power usage you could say get 6 250hps introduce 2 plants every 10days or so and then harvest 2 every 10days.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i got a double bedroom m8 a decent size one and im only using half of it for 9 monsters they are a day into wk 3 and 2 are 5ft+ 7 4ft+ n all very bushy the perpetul grow i wouldnt veg as long and they would be smaller so the room is twice as big enough plus im already running 3hps lights so i no the heat is controllable with 3 in the room.
> 
> then you just get a decent size tent all cfl for the power usage and have a mother/clones/ n your next set of 4 ready for flower in that.


that sounds good mate i wouldn't have the head room for that but i have been giving thought to letting the clones get a little bigger and that'swhat i'm gonna do use my tent for vegging mothers and possibly the clones if there's the room


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

whatcha mean head room for my current size plants? how are u planning to go perpetul dragon?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> whatcha mean head room for my current size plants? how are u planning to go perpetul dragon?


i meant if i tried doing the same as you i'm gonna lose a bit of head height so i won't be able to have anything taller than 4.5ft so i was thinking of a crop evey month of about 14 clones sog style


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

whatcha planning on doing with all ya trim from the blue cheese m8? hash or butter? i was talking to me friend who is bout to chop the 8 in a few wks and was discussing get that screening material stuff n giving the weed a quick siv b4 its sold this blueberry is so frosty you wouldnt even notice but with 30oz+ that were hoping for you would end up with a serious amount of kief lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i meant if i tried doing the same as you i'm gonna lose a bit of head height so i won't be able to have anything taller than 4.5ft so i was thinking of a crop evey month of about 14 clones sog style


i get ya i was getting confused lol with right strain i think it will be the chronic or a plant simalar from 14 in a sog you be well ok m8, even if you dont veg much and they only yield 2oz each thats extreme case your still looking at 28oz amonth thats some nice £££ but off course we all only grow for our own personal use.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> whatcha planning on doing with all ya trim from the blue cheese m8? hash or butter? i was talking to me friend who is bout to chop the 8 in a few wks and was discussing get that screening material stuff n giving the weed a quick siv b4 its sold this blueberry is so frosty you wouldnt even notice but with 30oz+ that were hoping for you would end up with a serious amount of kief lol


i was thinking of sifting it aswell mate and trying to make hash or just chuck it on my joints is that what you meen by kief?

i think the screening stuff is called silk screen it's the same stuff they use when printing t shirts


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i get ya i was getting confused lol with right strain i think it will be the chronic or a plant simalar from 14 in a sog you be well ok m8, even if you dont veg much and they only yield 2oz each thats extreme case your still looking at 28oz amonth thats some nice £££ but off course we all only grow for our own personal use.


lol always mate i'm thinking £160 a peice


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i was thinking of sifting it aswell mate and trying to make hash or just chuck it on my joints is that what you meen by kief?
> 
> i think the screening stuff is called silk screen it's the same stuff they use when printing t shirts


that stuff you siv is kief, you can wrap it up tightly n bake it at the right temp n turn it into hash.

yeah silk screen that the 1 lol im just gonna go to t-shirt printing shop n ask to buy some??? dont no neway else to but it fuck ebay lool


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol always mate i'm thinking £160 a peice


same ear m8, you can get 2's but its just easier n quicker at 16 dont wana be sitting on it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

how much grn you got left from them couple of oz ya m8 gave ya then dragon, i ad a couple of joints of blueberry 2night never enuff tho lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> same ear m8, you can get 2's but its just easier n quicker at 16 dont wana be sitting on it.


exactly what i was thinking mate, i've been giving loads of thought to what strains to pickup next i'm think a seed grow for trial every month or 2


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how much grn you got left from them couple of oz ya m8 gave ya then dragon, i ad a couple of joints of blueberry 2night never enuff tho lol


about 2 1/2 left mate it's mixed stuff i've found 2 different types so far and smoking joints i don't think you can have enough if i have 1 early that's all i'll smoke after that and that's til i go to bed lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> exactly what i was thinking mate, i've been giving loads of thought to what strains to pickup next i'm think a seed grow for trial every month or 2


aslong as you got the time n space n lights etc to veg new seeds each month its all good, but unless your some weed conisuer who wants different strains for personal i think that once you find a strain or 2 that yields well n smokes good stick with it, master it.

we both no why we r doing it n yes we want good stuff but just as important we want weight, your find that harder to get unless you get to no certain strains well and can get the best outa them

cause yeah big bud for example might be one of the biggest yielders but read up on it if it aint grown properly its not gonna yield great same as ne strain and alot of strain like certain different things.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> about 2 1/2 left mate it's mixed stuff i've found 2 different types so far and smoking joints i don't think you can have enough if i have 1 early that's all i'll smoke after that and that's til i go to bed lol


you still got 2oz+ letf ya lucky git lol im really bad tho when i got oz+ i just get really greedy n smoke it like its going outa fashion. then wish id saved some lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> aslong as you got the time n space n lights etc to veg new seeds each month its all good, but unless your some weed conisuer who wants different strains for personal i think that once you find a strain or 2 that yields well n smokes good stick with it, master it.
> 
> we both no why we r doing it n yes we want good stuff but just as important we want weight, your find that harder to get unless you get to no certain strains well and can get the best outa them
> 
> cause yeah big bud for example might be one of the biggest yielders but read up on it if it aint grown properly its not gonna yield great same as ne strain and alot of strain like certain different things.


yeah i know what you mean mate with the agenda i've only got the chronic so far the g13 haze takes a few weeks longer to flower due to the sativia in it, i can't see it being a keeper with the time differences i'm going to use the chronic as the plant to beat there's some nice looking strains out their and i like the bb myself


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you still got 2oz+ letf ya lucky git lol im really bad tho when i got oz+ i just get really greedy n smoke it like its going outa fashion. then wish id saved some lol


that's what i've been doing mate i've already gone through a couple of o's i figure i should run out about the time mine is done if i keep an eye on it, but the stuff i got is nice and quiet heavy but it doesn't last very long


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i know what you mean mate with the agenda i've only got the chronic so far the g13 haze takes a few weeks longer to flower due to the sativia in it, i can't see it being a keeper with the time differences i'm going to use the chronic as the plant to beat there's some nice looking strains out their and i like the bb myself


there are so many strains i read somewhere 800+ or sumfin crazy like that m8, id try all the large single cola famous 1's first like chronic,PPP,white russian,northan lights blueberry wouldnt be great for a sea of green to pull weigt of bb ive seen you defiantly need a good veg n the plants would get too big etc 

also aswel id do all my sexing as far away from my flowering area as poss 1 stray male pollen sack releasing it filthyness on to you or in the air could lose ya 1000s, that another reason for finding a strain n sticking to only clones.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's what i've been doing mate i've already gone through a couple of o's i figure i should run out about the time mine is done if i keep an eye on it, but the stuff i got is nice and quiet heavy but it doesn't last very long


whatcha mate giv ya half a bar then dragon, you said it was outa the blue for old debt aswel what a touch.


----------



## webb107 (Mar 3, 2010)

it may sound strange and kinda hard to beleave but ive had some good grade in wiltshire, but atm the weed has gone down hill.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> there are so many strains i read somewhere 800+ or sumfin crazy like that m8, id try all the large single cola famous 1's first like chronic,PPP,white russian,northan lights blueberry wouldnt be great for a sea of green to pull weigt of bb ive seen you defiantly need a good veg n the plants would get too big etc
> 
> also aswel id do all my sexing as far away from my flowering area as poss 1 stray male pollen sack releasing it filthyness on to you or in the air could lose ya 1000s, that another reason for finding a strain n sticking to only clones.


yeah i,ve looked at all those mate and have been thinking fem seeds and watching for hermies but i do like the fruity tasting strains well bb i even thought about picking up auto bb and just chucking 1 at a time in the tent?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> whatcha mate giv ya half a bar then dragon, you said it was outa the blue for old debt aswel what a touch.


yeah he didn't owe me any money he'd already paid that off ages ago he said at the time any thing he comes across that's free he'll send my way i didn't give it any thought to be honest, but then out of the blue he turned up, i didn't weigh it mate but i weghed what i got left earlier and it's just over 2 1/2 and i must have done that already since i had it, i'm well happy with it


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

webb107 said:


> it may sound strange and kinda hard to beleave but ive had some good grade in wiltshire, but atm the weed has gone down hill.


it seem's to be going down hill nearly everywhere at the mo mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i,ve looked at all those mate and have been thinking fem seeds and watching for hermies but i do like the fruity tasting strains well bb i even thought about picking up auto bb and just chucking 1 at a time in the tent?


them autos the genetics have been so messed around with that you wouldnt be getting nefing like proper bluberry from it, even this blueberry dutch passion and dj shortys both regulars they say have been fucked around with alot and are nothing compared to the origanal from the 70s blueberry is 1 of the oldest stains out there.

if you really wanting blueberry bad gets fems or regular and also ive read alot the dj shortys is the better of the blueberry genes out there.

as for fruity, imo nothing compares to tutti and if it is what ive read a cross of juicy fruity x heavy duty fruity x bubblegum then thats why lol 3 of the fruityiest strains all crossed hmmmmmmmm

but each of them strains you can buy from seed and if you really wanted to and had the sapce etc you could create that mix urself. 

these exotic strains tho alot of them dont yield that great or do well in anything but perfect conditions worth just chucking the odd few into a grow.


----------



## ze4 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> exactly what i was thinking mate, i've been giving loads of thought to what strains to pickup next i'm think a seed grow for trial every month or 2


Round this way way it doesnt matter what strain you put out, you always get offered the same shitty £120 for it

Its enough to make you want to go legit


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

ze4 said:


> Round this way way it doesnt matter what strain you put out, you always get offered the same shitty £120 for it
> 
> Its enough to make you want to go legit


 
i have been involved in green for 15yrs + and i havent seen 120s for yrs and yrs at least 4-5 well 120s for grade neway.

your a lucky man.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2010)

bedfordshire for me, 

night peoples.


----------



## webb107 (Mar 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> it seem's to be going down hill nearly everywhere at the mo mate


yeh i know mate, the best stuff around here ive had was ak 47 and lemon haze, but i can get and oz for 140 atm not bad


----------



## ze4 (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i have been involved in green for 15yrs + and i havent seen 120s for yrs and yrs at least 4-5 well 120s for grade neway.
> 
> your a lucky man.


And heres me complaining 

Seriously though, it wasn't long back 150 was the min.
Round here though nobody can gives a shit what the strain is like. Theyd rather pay for the cheap shit than pay a few quid more for something decent.

At least my mates appreciate my efforts


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> them autos the genetics have been so messed around with that you wouldnt be getting nefing like proper bluberry from it, even this blueberry dutch passion and dj shortys both regulars they say have been fucked around with alot and are nothing compared to the origanal from the 70s blueberry is 1 of the oldest stains out there.
> 
> if you really wanting blueberry bad gets fems or regular and also ive read alot the dj shortys is the better of the blueberry genes out there.
> 
> ...


i would love to be smoking that mate and i'm definately gonna have some fruity 1's pass through even if i just put the 1 in call it an experiment to see how it does and keep it for myself, have been giving much thought to the price of the clone because i have i think i would pay the stupid price if it was the only way to get it i think it would pay for itself after the first clone you take off it?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

ze4 said:


> And heres me complaining
> 
> Seriously though, it wasn't long back 150 was the min.
> Round here though nobody can gives a shit what the strain is like. Theyd rather pay for the cheap shit than pay a few quid more for something decent.
> ...


i thought you was lucky when you said that but if your not buying i can see how that would suck, it's not an option down my way most of the stuff is shit and every1 wants good stuff


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

webb107 said:


> yeh i know mate, the best stuff around here ive had was ak 47 and lemon haze, but i can get and oz for 140 atm not bad


that's good mate your looking at 180-200 down my way for that and i haven't seen anything like that around for a while now


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> bedfordshire for me,
> 
> night peoples.


takeit easy mate i'm out aswell gotta be up soon


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

hey guys how's it going today?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's it going today?


 good mate jst finished work time for a fat1 i think


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

sat on the floor about to roll and 
or am i
maybe i should get down to the shop for some trimming scissors before i do.
hmmmm

it is a day of indecision, flushed my plants, smoked a J, it's all gone sloppy and to shit since there. i'm rather content, just about as productive as a cockslap


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

rasclot said:


> good mate jst finished work time for a fat1 i think


you and me both mate i'm rolling now 
, got the shorts and tshirt on time to chillout i think


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> sat on the floor about to roll and
> or am i
> maybe i should get down to the shop for some trimming scissors before i do.
> hmmmm
> ...


lol if it was me i'd probably roll another mate and think it out from there


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

well i'm not harvesting aagin till wednesday, so not sure what i'm getting confused by. i just like the idea of making propper use of my weekend


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well i'm not harvesting aagin till wednesday, so not sure what i'm getting confused by. i just like the idea of making propper use of my weekend


i'm taking it easy for the rest of the day mate i gotta start work 2mo on my new grow room whether i'm working or not i figure i'm gonna sit on my arse all day and not move i call this the planning stage lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

right guys i'm having some serious thoughts about chucking my g13 haze their regular seeds and their's only 4 of them i have the chronic aswell and their feminised i'm only thinking of getting rid of them because they take longer to flower 1-2wks and i want a consistent garden this will be my second grow and should be the start of my perpetual every month harvest any ideads lads? oh yeah i had them free so they havent cost me anything apart from a little time soil and light


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 4, 2010)

What's ur grow room gona be like how many light how big is there a veg room? If it's just 1 room 1 light just do 1 strain.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> What's ur grow room gona be like how many light how big is there a veg room? If it's just 1 room 1 light just do 1 strain.


alright mate my room is an attic i'll have enough room for different strains but really want to keep it running like a production line, i never gave it much thought until last night i am going to be trying different strains but want to keep them about the same time, i plan on using an area roughly 1.2w2h3l it's going to be from clones and the lights i was planning on x2 600whps and several 250w cfl and starting with about 18 clones only using 2/3rd of thespace to start and adding ad i go mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

oh yea that is just the flower area mate i plan on vegging in a tent 1.2x1.2x2m and have a seperate tent 2ftx2ft 4ft h for the clones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

veg them if youve got space for another couple of weeks then use them for outdoors its nearly time!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> veg them if youve got space for another couple of weeks then use them for outdoors its nearly time!!!!


cheers mate i'm not going to have room for them outside i was planning on a load of chronic outside because they finish a couple of wks quicker and stay smaller, what date do you put yours out mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all,
> 
> chuck the g13s dragon they are spose to be a wicked strain suposeidly created by the us goverment??? but they are nown for there weird growth etc not ideal for a sog n a perpetul grow, i think youd do best with the chronic or a simalar plant in a sog.
> 
> ...


cheers mate i am going to chuck them later i think it'll save me a few headaches, coming on riu was the first time i,ve ever spoke to any1 on the comp it's the norm these days and only getting bigger, did you think about that tutti clone after mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

oh yeah meant to ask you aswell mate when do you put your plants outside?


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

wen u see the hawthorn blossom thats genraly wen the frosts have stopped


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> wen u see the hawthorn blossom thats genraly wen the frosts have stopped


i appreciate that mate but have no idea what a hawthorn is, i'll google it now and see what comes up


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

i just had a look i don't think i'll see any of that around my area (city) mate you never know though now that i'll be looking out for it :->


----------



## gizanoz (Mar 4, 2010)

Sheffield! the prices, weight and quality are all random round here... oz of shit for £120 probably pop corn bud or still full of chemicals(no flush cash crops. GRrrrr!) . You can get an oz of the finest Blueberry (Mmmmmm) for £170!
people still use old skool weed talk and say they sell an 8th for £20 but they dont, a proper 8th is 3.5gram, but for £20 u get about 2.5g.. so doesnt that mean i should sell my crop back to them weighed 20gram per ounce? lol


----------



## macsmoke24 (Mar 4, 2010)

lol giz,cash in man!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 4, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i am going to chuck them later i think it'll save me a few headaches, coming on riu was the first time i,ve ever spoke to any1 on the comp it's the norm these days and only getting bigger, did you think about that tutti clone after mate?


as for the tutti clone m8 we have offered blueberry clones in exchange and thats as far as im going, fuck them and there prices ill outgrow and with time cross strains that will piss on there bonfires!

sorry m8 missus has fucked me off bigtime feel like doing some1 sum damage!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry dragon been trying to convince the bird ive been with the last 2 years n aving a fucking baby with that im not a fucking internet werido and maybe the fact that ive lived in norfolk,essex,london,buckingshire,south africa,australia,canada,trinidad is the reason i dont have many friends! you try moving around that much and keeping friends!
> 
> so yeah i like chatting on forums so fucking what! im a lonely, fat, unsoicable cuntface and what! WOMEN i fucking hate em sumtimes!
> 
> but neway dont put ya plants outside until the night frost has stopped minus temps are bad for weed plants! and also m8 if your gonna do what you spoke about in ya loft/house then thats just being greedy wanting outdoor aswel n tooooooo risky for your indoor grow.


lol what can do though mate can't live with them possibly could leave without them not likely lol it's in a seperate place mate and the persons house their going to is having half so won't be any probs their about talking etc


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> as for the tutti clone m8 we have offered blueberry clones in exchange and thats as far as im going, fuck them and there prices ill outgrow and with time cross strains that will piss on there bonfires!
> 
> sorry m8 missus has fucked me off bigtime feel like doing some1 sum damage!


fair enough fuck them if arseholes about it, and i'd go and double up on the next visit to bucket have a drink and go look at the plants for half hour helps me calm down mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 4, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol what can do though mate can't live with them possibly could leave without them not likely lol it's in a seperate place mate and the persons house their going to is having half so won't be any probs their about talking etc


thats all cool then but once again more people that no more chance of sum cunt grassing!

we grew a bb clone outdoor last summer and it done wicked m8 5oz was the yield and that was chopped not topped lmao cause it was getting so big we was scared of people seein it. ive posted pics of it a few times. if we had just let it do it fings and not murdered it then i reckon that plant could have yielded 8oz+

it was givin proper nutes and waterings tho dont expect no good yields if ya gonna do a gurillar grow.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 4, 2010)

im gonna leave this pic as background on the laptop lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

oh yeah and the outdoor grow mate will be in a green house roughly 1x2x2m i'm hoping maybe 8 of them i'm not sure if i could fill the space like i would in my grow now 1 clone per square ft


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im gonna leave this pic as background on the laptop lol


lol mate i got loads of mates around my area but by the time i get home from work and get my shit together i have something to eat and that's me done for the day then i don't want to be going out visiting some live 2mins away and i don't see them for wks at a time sometimes the odd txts and that's about it we meet up for nights out footy etc and the occasional visits over ours and theirs that's enough for me, i'm quiet comfortable led back on the settee with a joint in my hand


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 4, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah and the outdoor grow mate will be in a green house roughly 1x2x2m i'm hoping maybe 8 of them i'm not sure if i could fill the space like i would in my grow now 1 clone per square ft


good thing is with outdoor too that is that is dont cost shit in electiric and get caught with 10 grown outdoor no lights/carbon filter is alot different too gettin caught with 10 indoor on hydro in a sog read up on convictions with outdoor they are loads more leniante.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> good thing is with outdoor too that is that is dont cost shit in electiric and get caught with 10 grown outdoor no lights/carbon filter is alot different too gettin caught with 10 indoor on hydro in a sog read up on convictions with outdoor they are loads more leniante.


i didn't know that mate i might throw a few outside the green house aswell to see how they do


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon i been in buckinghamshire for 7months b4 that i was in another area for 14months b4 that i was in another fucking COUNTRY for 12 months, I have m8s but most are family and even then they gotta grow too for me to be friendly with em lol


that's alot of moving mate it's understandable your not gonna have loads of mates to go knocking around with but with that said on the other hand i've stopped having people around mine as much as possible the last 3 months only family and 1 friend has come in my house i've gone all anti social lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 4, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i didn't know that mate i might throw a few outside the green house aswell to see how they do


aslong as you give em tlc i.e nutes/bug control then they will do fine outside the greenhouse m8 the pic ive posted it b4 is a bb grown last summer yield 5oz after being cut in half when veggin!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> aslong as you give em tlc i.e nutes/bug control then they will do fine outside the greenhouse m8 the pic ive posted it b4 is a bb grown last summer yield 5oz after being cut in half when veggin!


that's a lovely looking plant mate that's what i was hoping for but a bit smaller, do you use pesticides etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 4, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's a lovely looking plant mate that's what i was hoping for but a bit smaller, do you use pesticides etc


yeah it was sprayed a few times with bug killing stuff, and was always watered n giving food like an indoor plant.

they get relly big outdoor most strains, ive seen on ear white widow plants 8ft big so expect to top n chop if you wana keep em short. 

but dont underestimate the uk sun if you look after the plants and put em out when its not so cold then you can get some wicked yields, also best way is to veg them indoors for a while until they are a small healthy plant with a good few nodes on it b4 puttin them outdoor,


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

hey sambo did you get that mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah it was sprayed a few times with bug killing stuff, and was always watered n giving food like an indoor plant.
> 
> they get relly big outdoor most strains, ive seen on ear white widow plants 8ft big so expect to top n chop if you wana keep em short.
> 
> but dont underestimate the uk sun if you look after the plants and put em out when its not so cold then you can get some wicked yields, also best way is to veg them indoors for a while until they are a small healthy plant with a good few nodes on it b4 puttin them outdoor,


cheers mate i will do, i like the idea of a double harvest at some point at the end of the summer lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah it was sprayed a few times with bug killing stuff, and was always watered n giving food like an indoor plant.
> 
> they get relly big outdoor most strains, ive seen on ear white widow plants 8ft big so expect to top n chop if you wana keep em short.
> 
> but dont underestimate the uk sun if you look after the plants and put em out when its not so cold then you can get some wicked yields, also best way is to veg them indoors for a while until they are a small healthy plant with a good few nodes on it b4 puttin them outdoor,


i might just put 4 or 6 in there then mate i was hoping to keep them smaller


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2010)

note to self

dont post in forums when ya drinking lmao


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 5, 2010)

Blueberry and jackherer £180oz worth every penny.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2010)

tyke1973 said:


> Blueberry and jackherer £180oz worth every penny.


same prices around hear, 180-200 for quality and worth the money imo


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

i scored a 20 bit of bush the other day looked like dirt wrapped in cotton lol. Street weed is dia round here there aint nothing in this town ffs.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 5, 2010)

There is lots of nice weed were I am but your payin £230 - £280 or £20 for 2g there's some bad stuff but that gets sold for £200 it's a joke.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

I blame the war on oil lol. The imports have got scarce and the shit rises to the top


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 5, 2010)

I blame gread it's a fuckin plant that u grow chop an wait for it to dry the value of a plant can b a grand+ easy an there's not that much effort in volved not like the class a's.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

the best thing we can all do is grow loads of top quality herb and sell it for old school prices and weight if enough of us got behind this we could start controlling the price of the market after all who likes buying under weight shit off their local ghetto smurf, i don't plan on selling to the masses personally but i will be breaking it down in to smaller amounts for my friends so that they don't have to be ripped off any more and have to smoke dodgy stuff, failing that i'm gonna horde the lot for myself and live in the clouds lol i'm gonna try and keep the 4 reg g13 alive now and start putting them out the back in the day i've found a spot for them in the garden where they should be invisible until about the 5ft mark i'm gonna put the outside through the days whilst the weather is good and keep them in the kitchen in the nights with the lights on i'm interested to see how they get on vegging in less than perfect conditions


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2010)

ive got a hangover.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive got a hangover.


detox didnt go to plan then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive got a hangover.



hahah bad news starting the weekend with a hangover.....

the accumulator is gonna be a bitch on monday


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive got a hangover.


sounds like time for hair of the dog lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

avoid hang overs by staying drunk. I dunno these alcy wanna bes going at it half cocked lol.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Evening Folks

just swapped the 2 CFL's over for the 600HPS, dropped it down to 400 and took my plants out, left them in the dark room as its there nap time, just gonna see how the temps get in there after a few hrs, about 2 mins after the lamp was turned on the temps hit 81F so fingers crossed it dosent get to much hotter, got my intake blowing direct onto the lamp aswell... so fingers crossed.

How is everyone doin this fine friday?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening Folks
> 
> just swapped the 2 CFL's over for the 600HPS, dropped it down to 400 and took my plants out, left them in the dark room as its there nap time, just gonna see how the temps get in there after a few hrs, about 2 mins after the lamp was turned on the temps hit 81F so fingers crossed it dosent get to much hotter, got my intake blowing direct onto the lamp aswell... so fingers crossed.
> 
> How is everyone doin this fine friday?


alright mate can you use the 600w bulb and switch it down to 400w? and doing good cheers mate no work after 2day so spent it sorting out the garden ready for the summer , you?, did you manage to get any work done on your assignments after mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

hey sambo how's your head today mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate can you use the 600w bulb and switch it down to 400w? and doing good cheers mate no work after 2day so spent it sorting out the garden ready for the summer , you?, did you manage to get any work done on your assignments after mate


Hey Dragon

Yeah there is a lil switch on the ballast, just flick it to 400 and you got a 400W whilst still using the 600 bulb. Bit of gardening eh, cant be bad lol
Nah did i fuck, i got a book out read a lil then ended up goin to bed lol, will get majority of them done this weekend, not got anything else planned so will put what concentration i have onto gettin em done lol.
Im good mate, lil tired, busy ass day at work, but 2 days off so happy lol


----------



## ROBYN (Mar 5, 2010)

With this pic i might aswell treat it as a dating site?


----------



## ROBYN (Mar 5, 2010)

Nowa days its 220 a oz


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2010)

:O just abck from work, bedtime in under 2 hours, must driink up and smoke smoke smoke!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon
> 
> Yeah there is a lil switch on the ballast, just flick it to 400 and you got a 400W whilst still using the 600 bulb. Bit of gardening eh, cant be bad lol
> Nah did i fuck, i got a book out read a lil then ended up goin to bed lol, will get majority of them done this weekend, not got anything else planned so will put what concentration i have onto gettin em done lol.
> Im good mate, lil tired, busy ass day at work, but 2 days off so happy lol


that's pretty cool i thought you would have to have 2bulbs, that's a few £ saved down the line mate,you gotta love those 2days off, it would be nice not to have to work on them lol i'm in the same boat this wkend i got loads to do how's the temps looking at the mo mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's pretty cool i thought you would have to have 2bulbs, that's a few £ saved down the line mate,you gotta love those 2days off, it would be nice not to have to work on them lol i'm in the same boat this wkend i got loads to do how's the temps looking at the mo mate?


 
Yeah that was my thinkin aswell, but the guy in the shop said just use 1 600w bulb and nock it down if needed, not checked the temps yet, gonna finish watchin eastenders then have a nosey, n 2 days of is total bliss, shame it has to be spent doin coursework, but alas.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

ROBYN said:


> Nowa days its 220 a oz


Hey Robyn

Where u from if ur payin 220 an oz, n what strain, u got a grow goin?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah that was my thinkin aswell, but the guy in the shop said just use 1 600w bulb and nock it down if needed, not checked the temps yet, gonna finish watchin eastenders then have a nosey, n 2 days of is total bliss, shame it has to be spent doin coursework, but alas.


lol is every1 watching eastenders, i got a serious case of the munchies going on now and the misses is cooking brownies? chocolate crunch modified i don't know but it smells goodlol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol is every1 watching eastenders, i got a serious case of the munchies going on now and the misses is cooking brownies? chocolate crunch modified i don't know but it smells goodlol


Choc brownies sounds good mate, get her to send some my way lol...

Just checked on the temps and its 105F, so it needs some serious modifications... what to do, what to do.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Choc brownies sounds good mate, get her to send some my way lol...
> 
> Just checked on the temps and its 105F, so it needs some serious modifications... what to do, what to do.


might want to hold off on the post mate they aren't guaranteed if ya know what i mean  and does that work out about 35c?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol is every1 watching eastenders, i got a serious case of the munchies going on now and the misses is cooking brownies? chocolate crunch modified i don't know but it smells goodlol


only hypocritical, greedy, violent, malevolent, vengeful,
cowardly, deadly, mendacious, meretricious, loathsome, despicable,
belligerent, opportunistic, barratrous, contemptible, criminal,
fascistic, bigoted, racist, sexist, avaricious, tasteless, idiotic,
brain-damaged, imbecilic, insane, arrogant, deceitful, demented,
lame, self-righteous, byzantine, conspiratorial, satanic,
fraudulent, libelous, bilious, splenetic, spastic, ignorant,
clueless, illegitimate, harmful, destructive, dumb evasive,
double-talking, devious, revisionist, narrow, manipulative,
paternalistic, fundamentalist, dogmatic, idolatrous, unethical,
cultic, diseased, suppressive, controlling, restrictive, malignant,
deceptive, dim, crazy, weird, dystopic, stifling, uncaring,
plantigrade, grim, unsympathetic, jargon-spouting, censorious,
secretive, aggressive, mind-numbing, arassive, poisonous, flagrant,
self-destructive, abusive, socially-retarded, puerile, and
Generally Not Good people watch eastenders


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> only hypocritical, greedy, violent, malevolent, vengeful,
> cowardly, deadly, mendacious, meretricious, loathsome, despicable,
> belligerent, opportunistic, barratrous, contemptible, criminal,
> fascistic, bigoted, racist, sexist, avaricious, tasteless, idiotic,
> ...


lol explains why every1 watches it mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> might want to hold off on the post mate they aren't guaranteed if ya know what i mean  and does that work out about 35c?


lol, i hear ya.. n its about 40oC... my digital thermo was just showing an error but the humidity just had a sad face and said "wet" lol, trusty old skool thermo said 105, gotta love mercury, or its equivelant.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, i hear ya.. n its about 40oC... my digital thermo was just showing an error but the humidity just had a sad face and said "wet" lol, trusty old skool thermo said 105, gotta love mercury, or its equivelant.


definately got to love the merc mate i keep 1 in my tent just to check the cheap digi 1 i got, might have to run air in mate or try sucking the heat out i had to do this and have a fan for air in aswell as fans to control the temp


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> definately got to love the merc mate i keep 1 in my tent just to check the cheap digi 1 i got, might have to run air in mate or try sucking the heat out i had to do this and have a fan for air in aswell as fans to control the temp


I have the bathroom fan blowing air in direct onto my bulb through tubing attatched to my refector, then i have the HVK suckin air out through the filter and the 6" fan blowin on the bulb also, might have to get me a new intake fan... money money money.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I have the bathroom fan blowing air in direct onto my bulb through tubing attatched to my refector, then i have the HVK suckin air out through the filter and the 6" fan blowin on the bulb also, might have to get me a new intake fan... money money money.


that definately sounds like it should be doing the job mate and the money seems to go out as fast as the plants grow but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that definately sounds like it should be doing the job mate and the money seems to go out as fast as the plants grow but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end


yeah i thought it would of been enough to keep the temps down, but it doesnt appear to be workin lol, will have to get a new fan in the morning... any excuse not to do coursework lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I have the bathroom fan blowing air in direct onto my bulb through tubing attatched to my refector, then i have the HVK suckin air out through the filter and the 6" fan blowin on the bulb also, might have to get me a new intake fan... money money money.


yes bro whats crackin, if ur upgrading u can just get the HKV 125A, then use that for ur extracton through ur filter and the hkv 100 for the intake. just what i got mate  dont think its a great deal more than the 100 mate but dont quote me

Hows everyone this eve?

edit - perfect negative pressure


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

you can get bathroom exhaust fans cheaper and have the same strengths thats what i'll be buying from now on mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

hey fingers all good mate how's you? i feel seriously smashed funny how smoking in the sun all day changes ya buzz


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

just didnt get on with my one it was noisy and not strong. cool though if u found one that works, just rate them hkv fans


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey fingers all good mate how's you? i feel seriously smashed funny how smoking in the sun all day changes ya buzz



yes bro i'm cool, bring on the summer


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah only my air intake mate cost me about £25 changed my temps almost instantly


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

how u got it runnin bro, sucking air from and blowing it? what light u got?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yes bro i'm cool, bring on the summer


i can't wait for the outdoor grow, hours out the back getting stoned in the sun chilling out and calling it work for looking after the plants


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> how u got it runnin bro, sucking air from and blowing it? what light u got?


which 1 of us are talking to mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yes bro whats crackin, if ur upgrading u can just get the HKV 125A, then use that for ur extracton through ur filter and the hkv 100 for the intake. just what i got mate  dont think its a great deal more than the 100 mate but dont quote me
> 
> Hows everyone this eve?
> 
> edit - perfect negative pressure


Hey Fingerez...

HVK 125A is £75.... the dilema i have cost aside is that the bathroom fan that is pullin air into the room does about 85cubic mtrs p/hr, the HVK pulls out 175 cubic mtrs p/hr... if i got another bathroom fan that would take air in to 170cubic mtrs p/hr, which is 5cubic mtrs p/hr less than is being pulled out.... how much negative preasure is realisticly needed?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> which 1 of us are talking to mate?


sorry u bro


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez...
> 
> HVK 125A is £75.... the dilema i have cost aside is that the bathroom fan that is pullin air into the room does about 85cubic mtrs p/hr, the HVK pulls out 175 cubic mtrs p/hr... if i got another bathroom fan that would take air in to 170cubic mtrs p/hr, which is 5cubic mtrs p/hr less than is being pulled out.... how much negative preasure is realisticly needed?


not exactly sure to be honest, just know its better from reading. have u got any way of getting the intake near a window? that will get the temp down, might not be practical though??


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> not exactly sure to be honest, just know its better from reading. have u got any way of getting the intake near a window? that will get the temp down, might not be practical though??


lol, nah mate window is the opposite side of the bedrrom to the grow room, i could run tubing but then thats gonna kill the preasure and prob make it worse, ifor the time being ima have to put the CFLs back in and wait for more cash n get the 125A, cant see any other way round it, which sucksssss, wanted 1 week of HPS b4 i flipped the switch. blahhhh lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

i got a 600 aswell mate i got some tt thing for extraction i got that hanging in the back of the tent whish is 1.2x1.2x2m with a small peice of ducting attached to the air in and have the end hanging right by the light reflector and the air is being pulled out of the tent to the carbon filter with a small bathroom extractor pulling air in i have a 6"fan in the bottom by the air in take and a 12"fan just above the buds theirs also 2 air vents on the bottom sides of my tent which stay open all the time and are covered from the outside every lights off i got pics im my sig mate i don't know if you can see much though regarding venting etc


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2010)

seriously, you guys gotta slow it down major! there's no way my smoke adled sorry exuse can keep up with this chat


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, nah mate window is the opposite side of the bedrrom to the grow room, i could run tubing but then thats gonna kill the preasure and prob make it worse, ifor the time being ima have to put the CFLs back in and wait for more cash n get the 125A, cant see any other way round it, which sucksssss, wanted 1 week of HPS b4 i flipped the switch. blahhhh lol


are you venting into the attic still mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, nah mate window is the opposite side of the bedrrom to the grow room, i could run tubing but then thats gonna kill the preasure and prob make it worse, ifor the time being ima have to put the CFLs back in and wait for more cash n get the 125A, cant see any other way round it, which sucksssss, wanted 1 week of HPS b4 i flipped the switch. blahhhh lol


hmmm u read how much extraction and fans drag's got, u know my setup 2? u got an ocscalating fan stirring the air around?



W Dragon said:


> i got a 600 aswell mate i got some tt thing for extraction i got that hanging in the back of the tent whish is 1.2x1.2x2m with a small peice of ducting attached to the air in and have the end hanging right by the light reflector and the air is being pulled out of the tent to the carbon filter with a small bathroom extractor pulling air in i have a 6"fan in the bottom by the air in take and a 12"fan just above the buds theirs also 2 air vents on the bottom sides of my tent which stay open all the time and are covered from the outside every lights off i got pics im my sig mate i don't know if you can see much though regarding venting etc


hahaha no wonder u got no probs  like me got more than enough, sounds kinda similar 2 mine, got the 1m, 125 out 100m in, 12" osc desk fan  them tt's are ok? heard they are but not sure, sounds like it bro


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i got a 600 aswell mate i got some tt thing for extraction i got that hanging in the back of the tent whish is 1.2x1.2x2m with a small peice of ducting attached to the air in and have the end hanging right by the light reflector and the air is being pulled out of the tent to the carbon filter with a small bathroom extractor pulling air in i have a 6"fan in the bottom by the air in take and a 12"fan just above the buds theirs also 2 air vents on the bottom sides of my tent which stay open all the time and are covered from the outside every lights off i got pics im my sig mate i don't know if you can see much though regarding venting etc


ur setup is pretty similar to mine but i have the HVK 100A pulling air out through the filter, and only 1 6" fan circulating the air around the room. **just dont have the vents like you do, im pretty limited on where i can vent to, bloody walls** 

Brainwave.... i forgot that i dont have my aerowing reflector... i think when i get that the temps will be ok, will save me having to spend 75 on a new fan, still got no cash to buy it yet like, but will save me £25 lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hmmm u read how much extraction and fans drag's got, u know my setup 2? u got an ocscalating fan stirring the air around?
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha no wonder u got no probs  like me got more than enough, sounds kinda similar 2 mine, got the 1m, 125 out 100m in, 12" osc desk fan  them tt's are ok? heard they are but not sure, sounds like it bro


it's a good fan mate but it's a bit noisy that's the only down side that i have found with it but i found a lovely thick peice of round foam to put it in


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hmmm u read how much extraction and fans drag's got, u know my setup 2? u got an ocscalating fan stirring the air around?


yeah i read up on pretty much every bloody fan that has ever been made lol... yeah i got a 6" oscilating fan, may have to buy a 10" tomorrow, that i can afford atm lol, yeah ur setup is pretty sweet, but you got better fans than me lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> ur setup is pretty similar to mine but i have the HVK 100A pulling air out through the filter, and only 1 6" fan circulating the air around the room. **just dont have the vents like you do, im pretty limited on where i can vent to, bloody walls**
> 
> Brainwave.... i forgot that i dont have my aerowing reflector... i think when i get that the temps will be ok, will save me having to spend 75 on a new fan, still got no cash to buy it yet like, but will save me £25 lol


you might still be able to get it under control mate you might just have to cut the doors a little?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> you might still be able to get it under control mate you might just have to cut the doors a little?


Cuttin doors unfortunately isnt an option... the coolstar shade is though and at £50 will have to do, will be able to get the lamp closer.... hopefully.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> yeah i read up on pretty much every bloody fan that has ever been made lol... yeah i got a 6" oscilating fan, may have to buy a 10" tomorrow, that i can afford atm lol, yeah ur setup is pretty sweet, but you got better fans than me lol


yeah when ur messin with hps and small spaces u need overkill on the extraction etc, its not so bad now but as soon as summer comes i'm in trouble 



W Dragon said:


> you might still be able to get it under control mate you might just have to cut the doors a little?



thats what i was gonna add 2, leave the door open a little and if ur gettin another osc 2 moro, point it at the open door, did that before and worked


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

i was thinking cutting a few breather vents in the bottom of the doors i circulare 1 in the bottom corner cover and hide with meshing or tights and drawing air in through the bottom and air out at the top


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah when ur messin with hps and small spaces u need overkill on the extraction etc, its not so bad now but as soon as summer comes i'm in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i just been checkin on temps again, digital was reading 108f, so b4 it must have been higher before, just attatched the fan to the refelector instead of pointing to it, and that dropped it to the 108F, opend the cubpoard door above the grow a little to see if that helps... will check in another hour to see what its running at then... its all good fun.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

my temps are 78°f lights on and bout 67-9°f lights off ill check jus b4 lights on for propper temp


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> well i just been checkin on temps again, digital was reading 108f, so b4 it must have been higher before, just attatched the fan to the refelector instead of pointing to it, and that dropped it to the 108F, opend the cubpoard door above the grow a little to see if that helps... will check in another hour to see what its running at then... its all good fun.


have you got any vents or anything for passive intake mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

at the mo mine is running 23-24c lights on due to flowering but through the start was 27-30 and about 15-17c lights off


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> my temps are 78°f lights on and bout 67-9°f lights off ill check jus b4 lights on for propper temp


Hey Mr West... hows things

Ur temp would be ideal for me, 108F atm bit to toasty in there for my ladies ... with the CFL's i was running at 78F day 65F at night, which was perfect... that was without the extraction fan running, dont know how i thought the 400 would be ok lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> have you got any vents or anything for passive intake mate?


No passive vents as such, the cupboard above the grow i have taken 2 wooden slats out and put thinner slats in place (easier to cut holes out for tubing) and they have gaps, put thats above the grow so no air comming in from them really as hot air rises.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> well i just been checkin on temps again, digital was reading 108f, so b4 it must have been higher before, just attatched the fan to the refelector instead of pointing to it, and that dropped it to the 108F, opend the cubpoard door above the grow a little to see if that helps... will check in another hour to see what its running at then... its all good fun.


yeah bro just have a play moving fans around and u might get a bit of luck. i have my air intake over the top of my girls and the osc fan blowing at the light. u'll work out the best way for u 'm sure


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah bro just have a play moving fans around and u might get a bit of luck. i have my air intake over the top of my girls and the osc fan blowing at the light. u'll work out the best way for u 'm sure


im sure i will get there in the end... will have to lol

110F atm... any bets on how high it will get b4 i put the CFL's back in lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

what with the door open? pull the fan out now maby 2 get extra air in????


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> what with the door open? pull the fan out now maby 2 get extra air in????


good plan, will have to dismantle a few things, but that could work... will go change things around now, should take about 5 mins, plants are awake now just under house lights, so will try this b4 bed then i'll have to put the CFL's back.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No passive vents as such, the cupboard above the grow i have taken 2 wooden slats out and put thinner slats in place (easier to cut holes out for tubing) and they have gaps, put thats above the grow so no air comming in from them really as hot air rises.


it's a shame you can't cut 1 hole in the bottom of 1 of the doors mate, i'm sot sure how the reflector wings work but fingers crossed it'll all be ok mate, are you going to have any air intake to the plants then mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

well that was fuckin hard work... dont think its gonna work though, but time will tell...



W Dragon said:


> it's a shame you can't cut 1 hole in the bottom of 1 of the doors mate, i'm sot sure how the reflector wings work but fingers crossed it'll all be ok mate, are you going to have any air intake to the plants then mate?


Yeah mate when i get the aerowing im gonna use the extract fan to pull air through the filter then through the aerowing so the intake fan will still be supplying me with clean air.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> well that was fuckin hard work... dont think its gonna work though, but time will tell...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mate when i get the aerowing im gonna use the extract fan to pull air through the filter then through the aerowing so the intake fan will still be supplying me with clean air.


happy days mate that sounds good, are you gonna do anything outside mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

what about you fingers anything outside mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> happy days mate that sounds good, are you gonna do anything outside mate?


Happy Days Eventually lol... Hopefully

No outdoor grow, im not overlooked at the back, but i dont think growin outdoors is for me, i think if i lived in the country then i def would, but in the city to many people use out back for shortcuts, or drinkin for some strange reason... so if i had plants growin they wouldnt last long lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> what about you fingers anything outside mate?


yeah thinkin of doing something with my mate, probs just stick some of the ones i'm doing, hmmmm outdoor uk cheese lol




SM4RT3 said:


> Happy Days Eventually lol... Hopefully
> 
> No outdoor grow, im not overlooked at the back, but i dont think growin outdoors is for me, i think if i lived in the country then i def would, but in the city to many people use out back for shortcuts, or drinkin for some strange reason... so if i had plants growin they wouldnt last long lol.


cool bro let me know, waiting for the temp update


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Happy Days Eventually lol... Hopefully
> 
> No outdoor grow, im not overlooked at the back, but i dont think growin outdoors is for me, i think if i lived in the country then i def would, but in the city to many people use out back for shortcuts, or drinkin for some strange reason... so if i had plants growin they wouldnt last long lol.


i can't use my back garden either mate i'm a bit over looked but thankfully have a garden i can grow in hopefully without many probs the only downside is dragging my arse up there all the time


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> cool bro let me know, waiting for the temp update


lol, brew n a cig then i'll go check, think it will still be to high though, some serious thoughts is gonna have to go into this, either that or just veg for another 2-3 week under the CFL till i can spare £50 on an aerowing reflector.... then i could have probs with heights Rarrrrrrrrr problems problems.... o well first grow in this room, bound to have some teething probs till i get it all dialed in.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i can't use my back garden either mate i'm a bit over looked but thankfully have a garden i can grow in hopefully without many probs the only downside is dragging my arse up there all the time


and there in lies the problem, once i get in fom work the last thing i wanna be doin is trecking to check on my plants, i like the proximity of upstairs so much better lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

fingers your a lucky man mate there's no chance of finding uk e cheese down my way not to say it's being grown but no1 i know has had it for a long while


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, brew n a cig then i'll go check, think it will still be to high though, some serious thoughts is gonna have to go into this, either that or just veg for another 2-3 week under the CFL till i can spare £50 on an aerowing reflector.... then i could have probs with heights Rarrrrrrrrr problems problems.... o well first grow in this room, bound to have some teething probs till i get it all dialed in.


i think its best to run it from the morning with all of ur fans set up in the positions u thinks best. i always found it hard 2 get the temps down once they where up but u may have more luck than me, that was summer lol. u get what i mean?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i think its best to run it from the morning with all of ur fans set up in the positions u thinks best. i always found it hard 2 get the temps down once they where up but u may have more luck than me, that was summer lol. u get what i mean?


 my temps at the mo is 31.4oc


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i think its best to run it from the morning with all of ur fans set up in the positions u thinks best. i always found it hard 2 get the temps down once they where up but u may have more luck than me, that was summer lol. u get what i mean?


Well just checked and its still at 110F, so back to the CFL's for a while...
Yeah i get what u mean, but i think without the aerowing im gonna be struglin no matter what i try.

Right ima go put my grow back as it was n put my ladies back.

Thanks for all your input n help Dragon n Fingerez... Rep if it lets me.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

rasclot said:


> my temps at the mo is 31.4oc


sm4rt i recon with a bit of adjusting u could get it roughly there? worth a shot mate, i forgot ras said his temps was over 30's with no probs. give it a go mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Ras mate... 30 is ok but 43C is a bit to much i think lol

They still vegin for at least another week, so the CFL's will do for the time being, no choice lol.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

i started high with mine at 30 mate then started bringing it down which worked in my favor giving me time to add and adjust the llittle things like turning the radiator off and leeaving the window open from the moment light goes on and leaving the room door open just a crack to create a draft etc


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i started high with mine at 30 mate then started bringing it down which worked in my favor giving me time to add and adjust the llittle things like turning the radiator off and leeaving the window open from the moment light goes on and leaving the room door open just a crack to create a draft etc


same here bro. sm4rt i'd seriously consider trying again 2moro when the lights come on, i played with mine for ages b4 getting it right, u'll learn a bit 2  lol. good luck whatever u choose 2 do bro


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

just a thought mate but you buy a long broom handle or a peice of timber similar and some more reflective sheeting and open the doors and hang this on the open doors to create a wall and you can put vent hole in that and mount a cheap intanke in the bottom line it up and use something like a cereal box to create a tube attached the in take and then simply slotted in the hole cut to fit?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> same here bro. sm4rt i'd seriously consider trying again 2moro when the lights come on, i played with mine for ages b4 getting it right, u'll learn a bit 2  lol. good luck whatever u choose 2 do bro


 


W Dragon said:


> just a thought mate but you buy a long broom handle or a peice of timber similar and some more reflective sheeting and open the doors and hang this on the open doors to create a wall and you can put vent hole in that and mount a cheap intanke in the bottom line it up and use something like a cereal box to create a tube attached the in take and then simply slotted in the hole cut to fit?


To late lol, just put everything back as it was and put the CFL's back, gave it a bit of a wipe down from dust aswell... had to get them back in tonight, cant leave em out in the room overnight.

Think what i will do is leave them to veg for another 2 week with the CFL's and then i'll have the cash to buy the Aerowing, once i have that i will play with the temps again, its kinda pointless when i know i'll be gettin that in the next few week.

Thanks again for all your help and advice though, appreciated... cant Rep u though as its shit lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> To late lol, just put everything back as it was and put the CFL's back, gave it a bit of a wipe down from dust aswell... had to get them back in tonight, cant leave em out in the room overnight.
> 
> Think what i will do is leave them to veg for another 2 week with the CFL's and then i'll have the cash to buy the Aerowing, once i have that i will play with the temps again, its kinda pointless when i know i'll be gettin that in the next few week.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help and advice though, appreciated... cant Rep u though as its shit lol


happy days mate at least you can call it a dry run and put the ideas to thought


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> happy days mate at least you can call it a dry run and put the ideas to thought


All ideas are stored, and when the time comes again... if needed they will be implemented... probably all of them lol

Fingerez, you have an aerowing or similar dont you, how much of the heat does it refelct?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> To late lol, just put everything back as it was and put the CFL's back, gave it a bit of a wipe down from dust aswell... had to get them back in tonight, cant leave em out in the room overnight.
> 
> Think what i will do is leave them to veg for another 2 week with the CFL's and then i'll have the cash to buy the Aerowing, once i have that i will play with the temps again, its kinda pointless when i know i'll be gettin that in the next few week.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help and advice though, appreciated... cant Rep u though as its shit lol





W Dragon said:


> happy days mate at least you can call it a dry run and put the ideas to thought


yeah i agree with drag's at least u know what ur expecting now and can run some ideas through ur head.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

well i'm gonna make 1 more joint smoke it and go to bed i think


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

same here, night peeps


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Meant to take some pics while they where out, they growin propper bushy, the topping looks ok aswell, only problem i can see is the brown spots that a few of the leaves had have now taken to a few more leaves and they are gettin a bit crinkly, n look like they are wet or burnt, not sure but i think the ph in the soil is a lil high, the Moisture/PH probe i have isnt workin like it should i dont think... whats the best way to check soil PH?

Night Dragon, Fingerez... bit wired after all the messin about so think i might watch Avatar, not seen it yet.

Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

u get some soil and put it in water for a few hours, then test the solution. i'll look it up and send it ur way, cant remember exactly how much soil 2 water u use


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> u get some soil and put it in water for a few hours, then test the solution. i'll look it up and send it ur way, cant remember exactly how much soil 2 water u use


Thanks Fingerez mate, your a star.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

not my own works


METHOD
The most reliable way of measuring the nutrients present
in the potting mix is to use the 1:1.5 extraction method,
which can be used to determine the EC and pH in the
root environment. The EC and the pH of the drainage
water will normally vary because the potting mix is
capable of holding back a number of elements or even
refusing them. It is best to carry out a 1:1.5 analysis after
three to five weeks. The easiest way to make this analysis
is to follow the plan given below step by step:

1. Take a potting mix sample. This can be done with a
ground drill or a spoon. Take the potting mix from
a large number of different places to ensure that
the sample is representative.

2. Put the sample in a bowl and determine if it
is moist enough. This is done by squeezing
some potting mix in your hand; if
moisture comes out it is OK. To
increase the samples moisture content
add distilled water. (i used bottled water) Mix the potting mix
well after adding water.

3. Take a 250 ml measuring jug and fill it with
150 ml of distilled water. Add potting mix to
bring the volume up to 250 ml, mix it well
and leave it for at least 2 hours.
4. Mix it well once again and measure the pH.
5. Filter the mixture that you now have and
measure the EC. Target values for the EC are
between 1.1 and 1.3 and for the pH between 5.8
and 6.2.


taken from canna talk 6

http://cannatalk.com/index.php?page=download

seems as ur using canna soil 

hope that helps bro?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> u get some soil and put it in water for a few hours, then test the solution. i'll look it up and send it ur way, cant remember exactly how much soil 2 water u use


i'm not sure but i think you measure the water that runs out of the pots when you water them but don't quote me on that lads


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

sorry lads computer is running slow


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> not my own works
> 
> 
> METHOD
> ...


Perfect mate... Will try it in the morning.

Thanking You.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sorry lads computer is running slow


lol its cool, any and all methods will be used, it all helps.

Thanks


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sorry lads computer is running slow


na heard u can do it that way, i think the way canna suggest is more accurate?? never done it that way and compared so cant really comment. many ways 2 skin a cat chaps i think ;0)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

any way bro u got canna soil, what nutes u feeding now?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> any way bro u got canna soil, what nutes u feeding now?


not using anything at the moment, think they enough in the soil for the veging... when it comes to flower though i'll be using canna flores, cannaboost and canna PK 13/14

I got a feeding schedule from the canna website, and just omited the veg nutes and fungus ones.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm not sure about the soil but i do remember u saying it had nutes in it. download some ebooks and look through the health sections that might give u a clue. going bed mate, take it easy.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i'm not sure about the soil but i do remember u saying it had nutes in it. download some ebooks and look through the health sections that might give u a clue. going bed mate, take it easy.


ima gonna browse the disease threads for a while see if anything matches.

Take it easy mate

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> not using anything at the moment, think they enough in the soil for the veging... when it comes to flower though i'll be using canna flores, cannaboost and canna PK 13/14
> 
> I got a feeding schedule from the canna website, and just omited the veg nutes and fungus ones.


you might wanna add a bit of urine mate just to help with nitrogen i did it just not first morning pee and was drinking loads of water


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> you might wanna add a bit of urine mate just to help with nitrogen i did it just not first morning pee and was drinking loads of water


lol, might do it by accident one night after the pub when i forget where the bathroom is, worth lookin into though.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm gonna hit the wooden hill guys take it easy


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Right i think its fair to say im fuckedddddd.

Am off to bed

Take it easy Dragon mate, catch u later

Peace


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

[youtube]/v/_EKq8XW2t6A&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
Very british


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Meant to take some pics while they where out, they growin propper bushy, the topping looks ok aswell, only problem i can see is the brown spots that a few of the leaves had have now taken to a few more leaves and they are gettin a bit crinkly, n look like they are wet or burnt, not sure but i think the ph in the soil is a lil high, the Moisture/PH probe i have isnt workin like it should i dont think... whats the best way to check soil PH?
> 
> Night Dragon, Fingerez... bit wired after all the messin about so think i might watch Avatar, not seen it yet.
> 
> Peace


Av got a the same prob but mine is due to heat what's ur temp in the middle of the plants are the fan leaves turning yellow with brown spots and then dropping off? Have you got air in?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

howdy peoples 

yeah heads feeling abit better dragon lol i was fucking mashed the other night lol the missus was still a bitch tho it werent just my drunken antics lol

sorry to read bout all the heat issues sma3r4 i think you done the right fing tho m8 putting them back into veg until you can sort out ya problems cause the heat n humidity play a huge part in growing so theres no point really flowering until you got it sorted unless you want shit yields and shit bud, and if you think space will be an issue top them again 10days or more b4 you put them into flower.

had serious dramas myself last night my lights go off at 8pm i came home at 7.45pm turned the boiler on and BANG all power to the flat gone! changed fuse's tried everything i new how to do and still no power! out in my hall there is sockets for the cleaners to hoover etc so i just ran an extension lead threw the letterbox lol and was able to turn the lights back on at 8am this morning and thank fuck the missus has a friend off over 20yrs whos a sparky and also grows he fixed it all by 9.30 this morn so i was only robbing the power for an hour. N plus the bloke in the flat opersit has an extension lead threw his letterbox all the time so should be ok.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 6, 2010)

i want some sensi!!! where is it in london!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

growwwww said:


> i want some sensi!!! where is it in london!!!!!


its shit hay in london! its shit everywhere lol

there is sensi about tho i no east well and its all 10er a g.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> yeah heads feeling abit better dragon lol i was fucking mashed the other night lol the missus was still a bitch tho it werent just my drunken antics lol
> 
> ...


that's lucky witht the leccy mate mine let me down today so i'm on stop again told him he gotta move his arese so hopefully he'll be over in the next couple of days either that or i'll be kidnapping him lol upside is though i got nothing to do now today so i'm having a beer and a joint waiting to go out tonight for my mates bday but i gotta be back at 9 to put the lights on and sort the plants so i'm starting early, this seemed like a good idea 2hours ago not so sure now though lol any plans today mate?


----------



## growwwww (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> its shit hay in london! its shit everywhere lol
> 
> there is sensi about tho i no east well and its all 10er a g.


Im north london and tried fucking loads of people everything has seeds there is pretty much no sensi in these ends. I know one guy but he does like 10er 0.8 or something - fuck that!!! i need to start getting more contacts


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Im north london and tried fucking loads of people everything has seeds there is pretty much no sensi in these ends. I know one guy but he does like 10er 0.8 or something - fuck that!!! i need to start getting more contacts


0.8-1g is common down my way now some people even get shit for £10-1g it's getting shocking slowly


----------



## growwwww (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> 0.8-1g is common down my way now some people even get shit for £10-1g it's getting shocking slowly



 dont even get me started on the hash in london! is hash awful everywhere else aswell?

i came back from amsterdam and brought hash back it ran out and now its actually impossible for my body to smoke hash from here.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Im north london and tried fucking loads of people everything has seeds there is pretty much no sensi in these ends. I know one guy but he does like 10er 0.8 or something - fuck that!!! i need to start getting more contacts


its shit everywhere m8, and .8s is quite normal for a tens of good shit nowdays! fucking crazy but normal now!

although id rather have a .8 of nice smoke than 2g of seedy nasty commercial shit!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

growwwww said:


> dont even get me started on the hash in london! is hash awful everywhere else aswell?
> 
> i came back from amsterdam and brought hash back it ran out and now its actually impossible for my body to smoke hash from here.


lmao that was me 10years ago, i done the same thing lol ive been puffing since i was 12 everyday since 13 and b4 i went dam at 18 i always smoked solid n was ok with it

then i went to dam! and omfg the hash! oooooo the hash! my mouth is watering thinking about it, since then i aint been able to smoke uk hash it just dont quite compare to the shit in the dam lololol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Afternoon all...



bobbybigbud said:


> Av got a the same prob but mine is due to heat what's ur temp in the middle of the plants are the fan leaves turning yellow with brown spots and then dropping off? Have you got air in?


Hey BBB the temps at the bottom are at about 78F i have clean air comming in straight down to the plants and then circulated around, the leaves arent dropping off they just goin a bit crinkly and have brown rusty spots on them, still a nice green colour though, but its only 2 or 3 at the bottom... looked on a few threads lastnight and from the pics i saw it looks to be the soils PH.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> if ya starting this early dragon and your out 2night might be an idea to get abit of naughty to keep ya soberish lol
> 
> ive been up since bout 6am worrying bout the leccy n been on the go most of the day sorting shit out brought a new oscalatin fan n changed the grow room round abit,
> 
> ...


the naughty's will be waiting mate just depends on how i feel at the time but i can see me with the sniffles 2mo matelol, sorry to hear about your mate it's good he got a good friend to help him out and keep him company, and the only plant that's look a little fatter is the topped 1 but all seem to be growing new white pistils so hopefully it's started doing it's thing, and no more nute burn mate just the same leaves but they are looking quiet crispy now i might take them off i'm not sure what ti do with them mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

unless they are dead dead dragon i would leave them, never a good thing cutting fan leaves off m8.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> unless they are dead dead dragon i would leave them, never a good thing cutting fan leaves off m8.


cheers mate there's still a bit of green in them so i'll leave them alone, i pulled 1 dark ugly bud out of that bag of weed i got and omg it was strong i,ve been on the phone trying to find out what it is and he said he'll find out and let me know later when i see him on the beer i wouldn't mind some more of that it,s the strongest stuff i,ve smoked in a while it was dark green in color swolen and had a sweet almost piney smell about it with a sweet taste and smell while burning i want more lol


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> b4 i went dam at 18 i always smoked solid n was ok with it
> 
> then i went to dam! and omfg the hash! oooooo the hash! my mouth is watering thinking about it, since then i aint been able to smoke uk hash it just dont quite compare to the shit in the dam lololol


We call hash council weed (Coonsil weed) here as it really is that bad. I haven't had any in about 12 years again because I went to the dam and couldn't face smoking the crap we have here. I only ever smoke green here and have a great dealer that can get it all the time and its always good home grown gear none of that polish crap that is floating about. £45 a 1/4 oz sure stings the wallet though.


----------



## growwwww (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao that was me 10years ago, i done the same thing lol ive been puffing since i was 12 everyday since 13 and b4 i went dam at 18 i always smoked solid n was ok with it
> 
> then i went to dam! and omfg the hash! oooooo the hash! my mouth is watering thinking about it, since then i aint been able to smoke uk hash it just dont quite compare to the shit in the dam lololol


Yea man its weird the hash in amsterdam is AMAZING! and u come here n any hash u get is actually physically sickening! 

Good to hear someome with like experiences!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

just had a phone call it was 1 of the T.G.A strains not sure which though apparantly it's all T.G.A.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2010)

a T.G.A strain phoned you, gotta grab me a few beans of that one! :O


----------



## nutbushcitylimits (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi dudes,

appologies for butting into your thread but has anyone heard of or grown AF 'assassin'??

I have 2 fem beans that were given to me and come from a good source but cant find any info ANYWHERE!!


Cheerskiss-ass


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> just had a phone call it was 1 of the T.G.A strains not sure which though apparantly it's all T.G.A.


thats what happens when you start on the beer n weed so early dragon lmao seed strains start foneing ya lolol

ope ya aving it large at ya m8s party!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

nutbushcitylimits said:


> Hi dudes,
> 
> appologies for butting into your thread but has anyone heard of or grown AF 'assassin'??
> 
> ...


just put assasin in a search of the threads on hear and your find ya info i did?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

[youtube]fk2GIrOm9ZQ[/youtube]

Fuckin awesome track

Turn it uppppppp.


Hey Sambo mate, how goes it?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats what happens when you start on the beer n weed so early dragon lmao seed strains start foneing ya lolol
> 
> ope ya aving it large at ya m8s party!


lol i'm back a bit worse for ware but still ticking had to come home to flip the lights on, just having a burn and life feels good, how's it going smart did you manage to get any of your assignments done or added to?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i'm back a bit worse for ware but still ticking had to come home to flip the lights on, just having a burn and life feels good, how's it going smart did you manage to get any of your assignments done or added to?


Hey Dragon

Nah mate, got up feeling like shit at about 14:30, then got washed n dressed n went my sisters, got back about 7 n kinda skived lol, i'll get em done eventually, ive just lost all interest init to be honest.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

[youtube]1lG92C8xhyU[/youtube]

you know ur bored when u ravin to youtube lol


----------



## nutbushcitylimits (Mar 6, 2010)

Sambo, Did that, only found seeds by assassin crew?

I have subsequently recieved the info from breeder......

Auto Ak
Auto white widow
& 'some deisel' was his description.....ha hahaha.

Cant wait

Cheers


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon
> 
> Nah mate, got up feeling like shit at about 14:30, then got washed n dressed n went my sisters, got back about 7 n kinda skived lol, i'll get em done eventually, ive just lost all interest init to be honest.


well i hope your ok mate, what subject are you studying mate? i would love to use my brain for a living i,ve found not having to think for so long has weakened my grey matter a little of course all the other shit i've done hasn't helped much lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> well i hope your ok mate, what subject are you studying mate? i would love to use my brain for a living i,ve found not having to think for so long has weakened my grey matter a little of course all the other shit i've done hasn't helped much lol


im studying construction, all the things that go with it, management, technology, legislation and so on, supposed to be 5years, finish after this year (my second) and then get to do the foundation then a degree, but im fucked of with it so might just settle for my HNC lol...
Got a second interview Monday for a totally different job as a website designer/builder, id prefer that over the construction, but then the last 2 years are wasted lol

[youtube]mR83jVuxbmA&feature=PlayList&p=0799693818CCF269&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20[/youtube]
Another classic


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> im studying construction, all the things that go with it, management, technology, legislation and so on, supposed to be 5years, finish after this year (my second) and then get to do the foundation then a degree, but im fucked of with it so might just settle for my HNC lol...
> Got a second interview Monday for a totally different job as a website designer/builder, id prefer that over the construction, but then the last 2 years are wasted lol
> 
> [youtube]mR83jVuxbmA&feature=PlayList&p=0799693818CCF269&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20[/youtube]
> Another classic


good luck with the interview mate, that sounds like a lot to cram in to 5years , and if you do get the job it's another qualification under your belt and you always have the option to go back and finish at a later date if you wanted


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> good luck with the interview mate, that sounds like a lot to cram in to 5years , and if you do get the job it's another qualification under your belt and you always have the option to go back and finish at a later date if you wanted


 
Thanks mate, n thats what the G/F says, stick out the HNC then at least its under my belt n can continue anytime... i love the job im doin atm, but if i get this new one on monday will be a hefty payrise which is nice, n a lot easier, which again is nice lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Thanks mate, n thats what the G/F says, stick out the HNC then at least its under my belt n can continue anytime... i love the job im doin atm, but if i get this new one on monday will be a hefty payrise which is nice, n a lot easier, which again is nice lol


can you finish the HNC in time to start the job mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> can you finish the HNC in time to start the job mate?


Uni is part time evenings, n the guy knows about it, i should finish in may, so new job wont pose any probs, thankfully.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sorry mate didn't finish the sentence what i meant to say was will the finish the HNC in time to start that job or if so would you have to go part time til you finish up i don't know if you have actual finish dates mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

alrite smar3rt im good mate just watching mod n having a vodka, hows ya plants doin after there sunbed session lol you done the right fing m8 puttin them back under the cfls until you can sort it out, im well happy with the temp n humidity in mine at the mo i got 1450watt of light n the temp is 78f humidity 42% 4wks into flower thats nice ive had humidity problems but finally sorted them.

n dragon why u gotta cum home to sort the plants out? why didnt ya just feed/water b4 u went out? n havent you got ya lights on a timer? ive had to do the manuel fing a few times and its shit! problem is if ya running loads of light or power etc them cheap timers just wont work! i paid 80quid for my timer/power plug fingy lmao i dunno what its called! but it can take alot of power without failing.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sorry mate didn't finish the sentence what i meant to say was will the finish the HNC in time to start that job or if so would you have to go part time til you finish up i don't know if you have actual finish dates mate?


lol, answered above...., the only prob i can see me havin if i get the job is gettin to uni on time, but ill just work lunch or summat to finish early, shouldnt pose any problems, if i get this job i'll be the only 1 in the office, so i work when i want n put the phones on divert to my mobile if i leave the office... Happy Days


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Uni is part time evenings, n the guy knows about it, i should finish in may, so new job wont pose any probs, thankfully.


fingers crossed for you mate, hopefully all will go well, whats the music you post classed as?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite smar3rt im good mate just watching mod n having a vodka, hows ya plants doin after there sunbed session lol you done the right fing m8 puttin them back under the cfls until you can sort it out, im well happy with the temp n humidity in mine at the mo i got 1450watt of light n the temp is 78f humidity 42% 4wks into flower thats nice ive had humidity problems but finally sorted them.
> 
> n dragon why u gotta cum home to sort the plants out? why didnt ya just feed/water b4 u went out? n havent you got ya lights on a timer? ive had to do the manuel fing a few times and its shit! problem is if ya running loads of light or power etc them cheap timers just wont work! i paid 80quid for my timer/power plug fingy lmao i dunno what its called! but it can take alot of power without failing.


Hey Sambo... what is mod? n canni beat a cheeky voddy, my fav drink...n yeah they seem to be doin ok, didnt put them under the HPS as i knew it might be to hot to start with, was a trial run on an empty room... i have a cunning plan though that may enable me to get my earowing cool shade on fri/sat, so if all goes well i may even flip the switch to 600W... heres hopin anyway lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, answered above...., the only prob i can see me havin if i get the job is gettin to uni on time, but ill just work lunch or summat to finish early, shouldnt pose any problems, if i get this job i'll be the only 1 in the office, so i work when i want n put the phones on divert to my mobile if i leave the office... Happy Days


sounds like a plan mate, hopefully a couple of months then and you'll have your evenings back


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

im all for futhering your education knowledge is power! but when uve fucked that opertunity in life you gotta try other things and this is the safest simples with silent generators so you can use as much power as you want and look on this site and people have pulled 20kg of 10 plants! even at 150s that 108,000g 3/4 times a year tax free??? no job can match?

im not knocking you m8 education is the way too go all fucking day long, but people without that chance have to use other options. im pissed smar4t and i dont mean nefing bad m8 just saying sum havent got the chance or have fucked up the chance to make good money legally.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sounds like a plan mate, hopefully a couple of months then and you'll have your evenings back


 
Heres hopin mate, its shit gettin up at 7 workin then uni n back home at 9, i have been skiving alot though of late, as u can prob see with the times im on here lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Sambo... what is mod? n canni beat a cheeky voddy, my fav drink...n yeah they seem to be doin ok, didnt put them under the HPS as i knew it might be to hot to start with, was a trial run on an empty room... i have a cunning plan though that may enable me to get my earowing cool shade on fri/sat, so if all goes well i may even flip the switch to 600W... heres hopin anyway lol


mod = match of the day im a yiddo m8 0-0 with fulham were do them at white hart lane so alls good.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite smar3rt im good mate just watching mod n having a vodka, hows ya plants doin after there sunbed session lol you done the right fing m8 puttin them back under the cfls until you can sort it out, im well happy with the temp n humidity in mine at the mo i got 1450watt of light n the temp is 78f humidity 42% 4wks into flower thats nice ive had humidity problems but finally sorted them.
> 
> n dragon why u gotta cum home to sort the plants out? why didnt ya just feed/water b4 u went out? n havent you got ya lights on a timer? ive had to do the manuel fing a few times and its shit! problem is if ya running loads of light or power etc them cheap timers just wont work! i paid 80quid for my timer/power plug fingy lmao i dunno what its called! but it can take alot of power without failing.


yeah they're shit i,ve gone through 3 mate it takes me ages to figure the fucking things out and they stop working after a day or so, i,ve given up now and just do it by hand, even if i did get another 1 i'd be their lights on/off just to make sure it's working lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> mod = match of the day im a yiddo m8 0-0 with fulham were do them at white hart lane so alls good.


lmao... i was thinking Medal of ???, didnt think football, but then i never do lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Sambo... what is mod? n canni beat a cheeky voddy, my fav drink...n yeah they seem to be doin ok, didnt put them under the HPS as i knew it might be to hot to start with, was a trial run on an empty room... i have a cunning plan though that may enable me to get my earowing cool shade on fri/sat, so if all goes well i may even flip the switch to 600W... heres hopin anyway lol


thats good then m8 i only scanned the other pages when you was saying bout the temps i didnt realise you only done a test run, 

good man cause ya plants wouldnt have liked that 1 bit.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lmao... i was thinking Medal of ???, didnt think football, but then i never do lol.


medal of honour i fuckin love that too but since call of duty they aint really done shit them medal of honor boys, was a classic game tho.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> medal of honour i fuckin love that too but since call of duty they aint really done shit them medal of honor boys, was a classic game tho.


what are you on mate ps3 or xbox?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats good then m8 i only scanned the other pages when you was saying bout the temps i didnt realise you only done a test run,
> 
> good man cause ya plants wouldnt have liked that 1 bit.


i think at 110F they would have wilted just a tad lol, so yeah lucky was just a trial run, there is a brain workin up there... sometimes lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/lighting/contactors/eco-switch-4t.html this is what you need dragon i have it and run shitloads from it and it never fails.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> i think at 110F they would have wilted just a tad lol, so yeah lucky was just a trial run, there is a brain workin up there... sometimes lol


lmao dont doubt a weed plants you could run 110f consant and still get a yeild, some of the best weed in the world hindu kush is grown in the mountins of afghanistan with sum fucked up temps!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> what are you on mate ps3 or xbox?


dont matter dragon id still headshot u! lol just joking mate i got an xbox but i dont play it that much, prefer football manager 2010 on the pc lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/lighting/contactors/eco-switch-4t.html this is what you need dragon i have it and run shitloads from it and it never fails.


http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_1338.html thats the one i got, but was a 4 way, i did order the 3 way but got sent a 4 way for same price, can use ur old segment timer init aswell, rocks for my setup.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao dont doubt a weed plants you could run 110f consant and still get a yeild, some of the best weed in the world hindu kush is grown in the mountins of afghanistan with sum fucked up temps!


True, didnt think about that, but i think they have more air circulating then i do in my grow lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/lighting/contactors/eco-switch-4t.html this is what you need dragon i have it and run shitloads from it and it never fails.


cheers mate did you order from them? that looks a lot better than the shitty little things i,ve been using so far those 3 cost me 35 lol if i can afford 1 when i've put it all together i'll pick 1 up if not definately for the next 1 nothing worse than leaving the party early


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dont matter dragon id still headshot u! lol just joking mate i got an xbox but i dont play it that much, prefer football manager 2010 on the pc lol


XBOX all the way, and im the headshot master lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_1338.html thats the one i got, but was a 4 way, i did order the 3 way but got sent a 4 way for same price, can use ur old segment timer init aswell, rocks for my setup.


yeah they are good m8 i tried with them cheap timers at the start and soon learned they werent good for much apart from old teles with no remotes and setting them to go off when ya asleep lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate did you order from them? that looks a lot better than the shitty little things i,ve been using so far those 3 cost me 35 lol if i can afford 1 when i've put it all together i'll pick 1 up if not definately for the next 1 nothing worse than leaving the party early


thats my local growshop m8 lol ive done the same dragon with them cheap timers ya just wasting ya money m8 like you already have unfortunatly, get 1 of them and no more leavin the party early lol still keeps the missus happy n ya nose n pocket healthy lol

ja no with hydro you can even get a little machine you can fill with nute set up to your feeding schedule and not even have to look at ya plants for wks cost bucks tho.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dont matter dragon id still headshot u! lol just joking mate i got an xbox but i dont play it that much, prefer football manager 2010 on the pc lol


lol i plan on picking up a 360 in a couple of months when moneys picked up again so we might find out lol i love cod i can't play games on the lappy i tried 1 of my misses games and my fingers just aren't up to the job lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> XBOX all the way, and im the headshot master lol


do ya ever play grand theft online? i never realised what a good game online that is. im a battlefield man myself.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

oh yeah a pro evo man myself mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> XBOX all the way, and im the headshot master lol


are you on cod mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i plan on picking up a 360 in a couple of months when moneys picked up again so we might find out lol i love cod i can't play games on the lappy i tried 1 of my misses games and my fingers just aren't up to the job lol


 
''we might find out'' lmao i already no cause im the gaming master lol u dont get this fat or lazy without playing sum hardcore video games lol

just messin m8 on the piss again aint half as drunk as the other night tho lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah a pro evo man myself mate


pro evo! now ya talking my language! honestly i refused to play fifa for nearly 10yrs! what a sadcunt but thats the truth!

i fucking love pro evo been playing it since the start when it was called winning 11 or international super star soccer long b4 ne xbox or ps3.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats my local growshop m8 lol ive done the same dragon with them cheap timers ya just wasting ya money m8 like you already have unfortunatly, get 1 of them and no more leavin the party early lol still keeps the missus happy n ya nose n pocket healthy lol
> 
> ja no with hydro you can even get a little machine you can fill with nute set up to your feeding schedule and not even have to look at ya plants for wks cost bucks tho.


cheers mate i'll order it from them then, and didn't know that mate i don't know about hydro or even coco but have thought hempy with a nozzle and valve just to save on dumping soil


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> do ya ever play grand theft online? i never realised what a good game online that is. im a battlefield man myself.


Nah not played GTA since the PS2, keep meaning to get a copy for the XBOX, but im more of a racing gamer myself, still on racedriver Grid atm


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Nah not played GTA since the PS2, keep meaning to get a copy for the XBOX, but im more of a racing gamer myself, still on racedriver Grid atm


i love most games use to love grand turismo! oh yeah lol qaulity game. motorsport 3 is pretty good too.

ne1 ever hada look at this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning.html some of them pics are fucking funny.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> are you on cod mate?


COD Modern warfare the first one, skint so waiting on 2 comming out cheap on pre-owned lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> pro evo! now ya talking my language! honestly i refused to play fifa for nearly 10yrs! what a sadcunt but thats the truth!
> 
> i fucking love pro evo been playing it since the start when it was called winning 11 or international super star soccer long b4 ne xbox or ps3.


i'm with you there mate never owned a fifa game and only played on it a couple of times, this debate caused stoned arguments a few times between all the boys in the past lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'll order it from them then, and didn't know that mate i don't know about hydro or even coco but have thought hempy with a nozzle and valve just to save on dumping soil


they are a good grow shop but ava look around m8 you might find cheaper? thats just my local. they are in the ''contactor'' section of ne grow shop website.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i love most games use to love grand turismo! oh yeah lol qaulity game. motorsport 3 is pretty good too.
> 
> ne1 ever hada look at this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/224459-pix-make-you-lol-warning.html some of them pics are fucking funny.


yeah i pretty much play anything... games i have are COD Modern warfare, Race driver grid, PGR 4, Gears of war, Fallout 3, Resi Evil 5, Assasins creed, C&C tiberium wars (played for all of 5 mins) and NFS undercover.

Yeah i been on that thread a few times, think all the pics have been stolen from 4chan though... piss funny non the less lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm with you there mate never owned a fifa game and only played on it a couple of times, this debate caused stoned arguments a few times between all the boys in the past lol


FIFA 10, dont like evo, but then not a football game fan, i get wound up n launch the controller, i just play the freedownload i got offline lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> COD Modern warfare the first one, skint so waiting on 2 comming out cheap on pre-owned lol


i rented it n completed it cause they take the piss m8, its still 45quid n still 35quid pre fucking owend the cunts! i mean i no alot of time went into making the game but dus it really cost that money to copy it to a dvd!!!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> COD Modern warfare the first one, skint so waiting on 2 comming out cheap on pre-owned lol


don't blame you mate i only bought 3 games for mine all cod their to expensive i bought that mag that was shit so went and got my money back i don't think i'll be buying another game now til cod in nov


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i rented it n completed it cause they take the piss m8, its still 45quid n still 35quid pre fucking owend the cunts! i mean i no alot of time went into making the game but dus it really cost that money to copy it to a dvd!!!!!!


they to short to be payin 45 or 35 for a game that u can complete in a few hrs, not really value for money these days, take me back to my commodore 64 or snes lol



W Dragon said:


> don't blame you mate i only bought 3 games for mine all cod their to expensive i bought that mag that was shit so went and got my money back i don't think i'll be buying another game now til cod in nov


Since my grow i havent bought anything really, just the grow stuff, only 1 hobby allowed at one time lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i rented it n completed it cause they take the piss m8, its still 45quid n still 35quid pre fucking owend the cunts! i mean i no alot of time went into making the game but dus it really cost that money to copy it to a dvd!!!!!!


every1 down my way is on xbox and alot of them have 2 1 chipped or flashed or whatever they do for just game play and the other for online this the same down your way guys?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

neone ever watch an american programme called weeds?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> they to short to be payin 45 or 35 for a game that u can complete in a few hrs, not really value for money these days, take me back to my commodore 64 or snes lol


i think it should definately be cheaper for the xbox though because you have to pay seperately for the online how much does that cost a month or quarter etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> every1 down my way is on xbox and alot of them have 2 1 chipped or flashed or whatever they do for just game play and the other for online this the same down your way guys?


yeah m8 you carnt play chipped online thats why i never got mine chipped, you rich welsh boyos tho aving 2 xboxs im liking it lol makes sense tho m8.

did you watch that doc dragon '' swansea love story'' you always hear bout the welsh hating the english but every person ive met from wales has been sweet as fuck and also up for a party! and i fucking love the accent on GIRLS only tho lolol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> every1 down my way is on xbox and alot of them have 2 1 chipped or flashed or whatever they do for just game play and the other for online this the same down your way guys?


I dont know anyone with an XBOX lol, but i was thinking of fuckin online play of, never play online anyway and just gettin it chipped, can DL the games myself n burn, so would cost a fortune... i just wanna play FF XIII, but payin to be online then paying to play online after buyin the game, fuck that lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> neone ever watch an american programme called weeds?


i saw an episode or 2 ages ago i thought sky1 bumped it mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> neone ever watch an american programme called weeds?


 
Fuckin loved weeds, got all 5 series that i DL'd from demonoid, cant beat it with a shmoke n a pancake lol... ending was shiteeee though.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I dont know anyone with an XBOX lol, but i was thinking of fuckin online play of, never play online anyway and just gettin it chipped, can DL the games myself n burn, so would cost a fortune... i just wanna play FF XIII, but payin to be online then paying to play online after buyin the game, fuck that lol


cumon smart next your gonna say say u play WOW lol i hate them final fantsay game all the spells n shit! just give me a person i can shoot or a goal i can score in! thats my kinda game!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think it should definately be cheaper for the xbox though because you have to pay seperately for the online how much does that cost a month or quarter etc


 
Not sure on prices soon as my free gold trial expired i never renewd it, i just have free silver account which allows me to dl demo's... i think it ssummat like £6 a month, could be wrong though.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Fuckin loved weeds, got all 5 series that i DL'd from demonoid, cant beat it with a shmoke n a pancake lol... ending was shiteeee though.


its not the end m8 they are doning season 6 this year. ive watched them all too.

what bout breaking bad you seen that?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I dont know anyone with an XBOX lol, but i was thinking of fuckin online play of, never play online anyway and just gettin it chipped, can DL the games myself n burn, so would cost a fortune... i just wanna play FF XIII, but payin to be online then paying to play online after buyin the game, fuck that lol


that was the only reason i picked up the ps3 mate was the thought of not having to pay to play so to speak


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> cumon smart next your gonna say say u play WOW lol i hate them final fantsay game all the spells n shit! just give me a person i can shoot or a goal i can score in! thats my kinda game!


lolol, nah mate never WOW, i just love FF, well i havent played it since FF VII on the PS2, its a good game to get into, but i do prefer killing people in real time lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that was the only reason i picked up the ps3 mate was the thought of not having to pay to play so to speak


wont be long m8 they are talkin of having to pay for ps3 online too soon, xbox cost 30quid for 3months or sumfin me thinks?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol, nah mate never WOW, i just love FF, well i havent played it since FF VII on the PS2, its a good game to get into, but i do prefer killing people in real time lol


realtime is always better lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> its not the end m8 they are doning season 6 this year. ive watched them all too.
> 
> what bout breaking bad you seen that?


well i hope if they do make a 6yj series, they bring back the original familly, didnt like the mad blonde bint with her les daughter.

I watched the first few eppisodes of breaking bad, but then it clashed with summat else i was watchin, so i kinda missed the rest of it, was pretty good what i saw though, def one for the DL


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> wont be long m8 they are talkin of having to pay for ps3 online too soon, xbox cost 30quid for 3months or sumfin me thinks?


 
yeah i think they are, coz the servers are shit so they chargin people and gettin better servers, along with the error code the PS£ has now and the shit servers XBOX and the RROD has way surpassed the PS£ lol


Gonna take pics of my ladies... BRB


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol, nah mate never WOW, i just love FF, well i havent played it since FF VII on the PS2, its a good game to get into, but i do prefer killing people in real time lol


im jus fucking about m8 i no im in the minority that game sold about 10million copys on the ps2.


----------



## stasis (Mar 6, 2010)

For the uk guys : 

SOMEONE IS SELLING A COMPLETE GROW ROOM ON EBAY !! ::


120W LED ( ufo led , cost £320 from hydrostation ltd ! ) UBER STEALTH chest of drawers growing cabinet !!!

Check out the auction . 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250592294099


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

hey guys i just went and checked on my plants properly and it looks like the tops are leaning slightly they don't look any bigger do they typically put on weight then start to get bigger if ya know what i mean?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> bet your skinning up aint ya dragon you lucky git lol


yeah about half way through1 now mate i got a seriously happy buzz going on, the misses and dog have gone to bed it's all peacfull at the mo got an episode of grand designs on the chipped v+


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah about half way through1 now mate i got a seriously happy buzz going on, the misses and dog have gone to bed it's all peacfull at the mo got an episode of grand designs on the chipped v+


what dog you got m8? i love dogs my missus has gone bed too only prob is the bedroom is the living room lol im sittin in the dark lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

and dragon '' grand designs'' lol sort it out m8 lololol get some dog the bounty hunter on or sumfin nefin but grand designs lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah come on WD all them channels lol (i havent got one either)


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> and dragon '' grand designs'' lol sort it out m8 lololol get some dog the bounty hunter on or sumfin nefin but grand designs lol


 
Grand Designs is fuckin ace mate, but then i work in architecture, so it helps lol

Piccys 

Lily











Olivia


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ive only got good good experience of 1 strain m8 but from what ive seen time after time is from from 6+ the buds dont seem to get that much bigger but actually put on load of weight.
> 
> i see your pics last week and i still stand by my origanal statement that ill eat my laptop if you dont get 3oz plus.
> 
> im chpping 8 nxt wk and nefing less than 36oz will be a letdown but im pretty shore they 40+ once you find your strain n grow it numerous times its not hard to guess the yield accurately, especially from clones.


cheers mate i hope so i should have looked on the computer i bought the seeds at a head shop and at the time yeild didn't matter with having a decent amount of money coming in, i wish i had picked up the lappy a couple of weeks earlier we've had it for ages lol and yeah hopefully i'll have the hang of it in a while and get used to judging it, that's a nice crop to look forward to mate i'll be happy if i can pull half that on the next 1


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Grand Designs is fuckin ace mate, but then i work in architecture, so it helps lol
> 
> Piccys
> 
> ...


they are some of the healthiest looking vegging plants, i just repped you for them m8 fucking nice job jobbed!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> they are some of the healthiest looking vegging plants, i just repped you for them m8 fucking nice job jobbed!


Cherrs mate, i think they lookin pretty good, i had the bottom 2 leaves go a lil yellow from lack of light i think, but they the ones attatched to the cotyledons, so i snipped them, and apart from the rust on a few bottom leaves all is well... Happy Days.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Grand Designs is fuckin ace mate, but then i work in architecture, so it helps lol
> 
> Piccys
> 
> ...


HAHAHA nice bro there gonna give u some good yealds, have u got a pic of the dodgy leaves?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i hope so i should have looked on the computer i bought the seeds at a head shop and at the time yeild didn't matter with having a decent amount of money coming in, i wish i had picked up the lappy a couple of weeks earlier we've had it for ages lol and yeah hopefully i'll have the hang of it in a while and get used to judging it, that's a nice crop to look forward to mate i'll be happy if i can pull half that on the next 1


dragon from the look of ya pics your doing more than fine m8, for a first grow your doing wicked.

knowledge is power the more you no about anything the better you can do it, and your lucky enuff to have a trade behind you but when you got a recession like the uk has then your grow will always back you up dont matter how skint people are they still wana smoke the herb but not build houses or roofs???


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> HAHAHA nice bro there gonna give u some good yealds, have u got a pic of the dodgy leaves?


Heres hopin mate, and yeah i snipped the rustiest one 2 secs while i upload it .


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

another thing smart they looked topped to perfection 4 perfect heads you have topped them avent ya?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rusty Leaf... sounds like an american folk singer lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> another thing smart they looked topped to perfection 4 perfect heads you have topped them avent ya?


 
yeah mate, topped about a week ago.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

If my plants come out half as good as yours Dragon mate im gonna be well impressed, your pics look propper lush, i suppose we all doubt our own work though.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> what dog you got m8? i love dogs my missus has gone bed too only prob is the bedroom is the living room lol im sittin in the dark lol


time to be quiet then mate i'm gonna have 1 more burn then i'll be taking mine to bed after i come off yer i'm gonna watch a film called green leaves with edward norton, i got a little staff mate he's still young at the mo but good as gold house trained in 3wks sleeps on our bed now aswell the little bastard lol he's still small and cute at the mo we don't think he's gonna get much bigger he's seems to have stopped growing up and started growing out and he has tiny paws i mean tiny lol and i love grandesigns mate anything that shows complete builds in 1 episode i don't like the crapy diy 1's


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> time to be quiet then mate i'm gonna have 1 more burn then i'll be taking mine to bed after i come off yer i'm gonna watch a film called green leaves with edward norton, i got a little staff mate he's still young at the mo but good as gold house trained in 3wks sleeps on our bed now aswell the little bastard lol he's still small and cute at the mo we don't think he's gonna get much bigger he's seems to have stopped growing up and started growing out and he has tiny paws i mean tiny lol and i love grandesigns mate anything that shows complete builds in 1 episode i don't like the crapy diy 1's


Staffys are gorgeous dogs, wish i could get one, would love a dog but not practical atm, which is a shame.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

since i been chattin on here tonight i nearly smoked nearly 20 cigs, thats fuckin bad, G/F gonna kill me, i supposed to have quit, gonna have to have the windows open n spray some air freshner about lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> time to be quiet then mate i'm gonna have 1 more burn then i'll be taking mine to bed after i come off yer i'm gonna watch a film called green leaves with edward norton, i got a little staff mate he's still young at the mo but good as gold house trained in 3wks sleeps on our bed now aswell the little bastard lol he's still small and cute at the mo we don't think he's gonna get much bigger he's seems to have stopped growing up and started growing out and he has tiny paws i mean tiny lol and i love grandesigns mate anything that shows complete builds in 1 episode i don't like the crapy diy 1's


staffs are a lovely breed my mum in law has 2 one is 4 and the other 14 the 4yr is fucking nuts but then thats just there temperement they are lively dogs, my family breed rotties yrs ago n i grew up with them so always loved dogs n never been scared of dogs carnt av dogs where i am but wana get a french bulldog n a pug n call 1 blue n the other berry lol missus aint so keen tho on the names but if thats how im gonna pay for them then why not lol

the 4yr staff i talked about is called bud lolol u can imagine why lol

im off to bedfordshire now, take it easy peoples sunday 2mora day of rest n all that.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2010)

o and as for grand designs dragon dont think ive even watched it m8 was just aving a giggle, fuck some of the shit i wactch on t.v im too ashamed to even admit lool even me g/f larfs and that says it all lol

ava good sleep peoples.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon from the look of ya pics your doing more than fine m8, for a first grow your doing wicked.
> 
> knowledge is power the more you no about anything the better you can do it, and your lucky enuff to have a trade behind you but when you got a recession like the uk has then your grow will always back you up dont matter how skint people are they still wana smoke the herb but not build houses or roofs???


i hear you on the grow backing you up mate i said to a couple of the lads earlier i should be coming into ........ and it's already gone, and yeah the recession didn't make any difference to me til a couple of weeks back when it started going pete tong before there would have been options at the mo it's not looking good i'm thinking of calling it a day i've earned good money not great nowhere near but good for months on end then had nothing for ages due to the weather and the jobs we pick up i'm not strictly a roofer so that helps a little but it's getting harder a hell of a lot quicker than i've ever known


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> staffs are a lovely breed my mum in law has 2 one is 4 and the other 14 the 4yr is fucking nuts but then thats just there temperement they are lively dogs, my family breed rotties yrs ago n i grew up with them so always loved dogs n never been scared of dogs carnt av dogs where i am but wana get a french bulldog n a pug n call 1 blue n the other berry lol missus aint so keen tho on the names but if thats how im gonna pay for them then why not lol
> 
> the 4yr staff i talked about is called bud lolol u can imagine why lol
> 
> im off to bedfordshire now, take it easy peoples sunday 2mora day of rest n all that.


 
Take it easy Sambo

Catch u later mate

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Staffys are gorgeous dogs, wish i could get one, would love a dog but not practical atm, which is a shame.


i think he's really pretty as far as they go i'm hoping he stays small and cute mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i hear you on the grow backing you up mate i said to a couple of the lads earlier i should be coming into ........ and it's already gone, and yeah the recession didn't make any difference to me til a couple of weeks back when it started going pete tong before there would have been options at the mo it's not looking good i'm thinking of calling it a day i've earned good money not great nowhere near but good for months on end then had nothing for ages due to the weather and the jobs we pick up i'm not strictly a roofer so that helps a little but it's getting harder a hell of a lot quicker than i've ever known


I hear u on that 1, no one is building so no ones needs designers, work has propper dried up, this is why i lookin for a new job lol.. hopefully will pick up this year, for all our sakes... the grow is good lil earner though, so should see us all right.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> staffs are a lovely breed my mum in law has 2 one is 4 and the other 14 the 4yr is fucking nuts but then thats just there temperement they are lively dogs, my family breed rotties yrs ago n i grew up with them so always loved dogs n never been scared of dogs carnt av dogs where i am but wana get a french bulldog n a pug n call 1 blue n the other berry lol missus aint so keen tho on the names but if thats how im gonna pay for them then why not lol
> 
> the 4yr staff i talked about is called bud lolol u can imagine why lol
> 
> im off to bedfordshire now, take it easy peoples sunday 2mora day of rest n all that.


lol take it easy mate i'm liking the names


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think he's really pretty as far as they go i'm hoping he stays small and cute mate


 
mate i havent seen in a while called round earlier had his staffy in the van, really small and cute, had a thick ass gold colar on which wasnt the best lol, but he was soft as anything, nice temprement if treated well, same with any animal though.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> staffs are a lovely breed my mum in law has 2 one is 4 and the other 14 the 4yr is fucking nuts but then thats just there temperement they are lively dogs, my family breed rotties yrs ago n i grew up with them so always loved dogs n never been scared of dogs carnt av dogs where i am but wana get a french bulldog n a pug n call 1 blue n the other berry lol missus aint so keen tho on the names but if thats how im gonna pay for them then why not lol
> 
> the 4yr staff i talked about is called bud lolol u can imagine why lol
> 
> im off to bedfordshire now, take it easy peoples sunday 2mora day of rest n all that.


 
lol speaking of names, i got an american friend, she called her lil girl Indica... wonder where she got that name from lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I hear u on that 1, no one is building so no ones needs designers, work has propper dried up, this is why i lookin for a new job lol.. hopefully will pick up this year, for all our sakes... the grow is good lil earner though, so should see us all right.


lets hope so mate and the building industry is shocking at the mo it's un real companys pulling out all over the place any ground that hasn't been broken just left the list is endless i drive past a massive peice of land all the time it's been roughly flattened and piled i should have done the roof on that last year it was put on stop because nothing had been laid and abandond ever since probably a couple of mill build it's happening everywhere


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lets hope so mate and the building industry is shocking at the mo it's un real companys pulling out all over the place any ground that hasn't been broken just left the list is endless i drive past a massive peice of land all the time it's been roughly flattened and piled i should have done the roof on that last year it was put on stop because nothing had been laid and abandond ever since probably a couple of mill build it's happening everywhere


You know when big names like corus are laying people of n shuttin down sites that things are bad, they say the recession is over, I think they should tell the people that are concerned that, coz i dont think they know... and dont even get me started on banks we now own making a loss and still gettin million pound bonuses... world has gone mental... Happy times lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol speaking of names, i got an american friend, she called her lil girl Indica... wonder where she got that name from lol


i like that mate it sounds like a good name aswell


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> You know when big names like corus are laying people of n shuttin down sites that things are bad, they say the recession is over, I think they should tell the people that are concerned that, coz i dont think they know... and dont even get me started on banks we now own making a loss and still gettin million pound bonuses... world has gone mental... Happy times lol


that's right mate it doesn't make sense or if it does i dont get it


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm gonna try and keep working now until i got my grow room up and running and i think that's when i'll be calling it if things get really bad and i meen worse case senario i'll have to have another grow in the tent in the grow room and finish it after that if ya know what i mean mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i like that mate it sounds like a good name aswell


Its not a name that u think of really, but it fits quite well lol



W Dragon said:


> that's right mate it doesn't make sense or if it does i dont get it


lol me either mate, me either.

Right, i think tomorrow i have to do some coursework, so i need some kip, time for bed.

Take it easy Dragon, Sambo, Fingerez
Catch you later

Peace


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 6, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm gonna try and keep working now until i got my grow room up and running and i think that's when i'll be calling it if things get really bad and i meen worse case senario i'll have to have another grow in the tent in the grow room and finish it after that if ya know what i mean mate


Yeah i get you mate, with growin people will always want it, so its always money comming in, just a shame we have to resort to that and that its illegal... but needs must n all.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Its not a name that u think of really, but it fits quite well lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take it easy mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah i get you mate, with growin people will always want it, so its always money comming in, just a shame we have to resort to that and that its illegal... but needs must n all.


i honestly can't see the difference between spending money to brew beer or to grow plants especially plants with nothing but nutes added


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

morning all

im not a real heavy drinker n i no why lol was pissed again last night not good, feel like shit now n alcohol changes people well me neway much prefer a smoke to a drink but until nxt wk when its chopchop (not mine) time im all out n wont pay the prices people want for smoke.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> im not a real heavy drinker n i no why lol was pissed again last night not good, feel like shit now n alcohol changes people well me neway much prefer a smoke to a drink but until nxt wk when its chopchop (not mine) time im all out n wont pay the prices people want for smoke.


 lol thats the same reason why i dont drink its like havin a come down the next day n u cant enjoy a fat1 the next day either


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

Bedfordshire is the county that gave us the uk cheese and psychosis. I love Bedfordshire lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

Im in the next county and its poor here most the time which is why i started growing in the first place. Street weed is so rubbish in these parts. could clean up with abigger grow op lol but im not after money lol.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

my head feels like their's some1 in there playing the drums and i got to go to a toddlers bday party now at 1 gonna be surrounded by about 30 screaming little 1's




i don't think i'm gonna last long!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> my head feels like their's some1 in there playing the drums and i got to go to a toddlers bday party now at 1 gonna be surrounded by about 30 screaming little 1's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good luck with that dragon rather you than me m8 lolol


----------



## streetlegal (Mar 7, 2010)

wasup my pommy brethren, thanks for fathering my country, love from Australia


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> wasup my pommy brethren, thanks for fathering my country, love from Australia


no worries we made n owned most of the world, we carnt help being such a great country lol

lived in perth WA when i was a kid, nice country.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> good luck with that dragon rather you than me m8 lolol


lol i,ve been trying to get out of it but it's my nephew so i'm under orders, i know what you mean about the drink changing you mate my misses is so anti drug but would much prefer me to stay in and have a couple of joints, i don't see the change myself but hear about it when it happens lol
any thing planned today mate? i,m gonna be home by about 3 then it's crash out time wjth a couple of burns i think my mate that dropped me over the weed is coming back over later with what he called crisp for me? i think it's where a large amount has been moved and it;s the loose stuff crushed down in transport? have to wait and see on that 1


----------



## streetlegal (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> no worries we made n owned most of the world, we carnt help being such a great country lol
> 
> lived in perth WA when i was a kid, nice country.


 except Ireland, u only got a little bit of that


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i,ve been trying to get out of it but it's my nephew so i'm under orders, i know what you mean about the drink changing you mate my misses is so anti drug but would much prefer me to stay in and have a couple of joints, i don't see the change myself but hear about it when it happens lol
> any thing planned today mate? i,m gonna be home by about 3 then it's crash out time wjth a couple of burns i think my mate that dropped me over the weed is coming back over later with what he called crisp for me? i think it's where a large amount has been moved and it;s the loose stuff crushed down in transport? have to wait and see on that 1


yeah if its family you aint got much choice m8 just show ya face say happy bd n do one lol

never heard of crisp but different areas use different slang is prob what you said dragon and the stuff he gave you was qaulity so id have high hopes.

im not up too much 2day just relaxing n recovering lol im the same mate i dont think i change but then i have flashbacks n get reminded of my actions n its pretty obvious that i do lol need a fuckin smoke badly might have to get a 10s it kills me tho paying the crazy prices.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah if its family you aint got much choice m8 just show ya face say happy bd n do one lol
> 
> never heard of crisp but different areas use different slang is prob what you said dragon and the stuff he gave you was qaulity so id have high hopes.
> 
> im not up too much 2day just relaxing n recovering lol im the same mate i dont think i change but then i have flashbacks n get reminded of my actions n its pretty obvious that i do lol need a fuckin smoke badly might have to get a 10s it kills me tho paying the crazy prices.


that's the plan mate in and out as quick as possible, yeah i'm hoping mate he said he had the little half a house brick bags about 8 of them full so fingers crossed mate, and i feel you on the prices i feel like jabbing them in the eye after giving them my money 10 a gram is steep especially when you only get 3 joints out of it sucks, i might be in bristol either 2mo or the next day mate is that far off where you are mate? i gotta go catch u later mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Evening folks...

Well i have managed to spend the last 4 hrs re writing parts of my assignment that i had allready done, so still no furter on that i was yesterday... Fuck it

How is every one this rather dull Sunday


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening folks...
> 
> Well i have managed to spend the last 4 hrs re writing parts of my assignment that i had allready done, so still no furter on that i was yesterday... Fuck it
> 
> How is every one this rather dull Sunday


alright mate well at least you got a bit done, i'm still recovering at the mo just come in i saw my mate earlier it was 11 bags of trim he's convinced it's crisp but it's trim so i inherited that aswell i gave away the majority of my weed aswell my 2 best friends are skint at the mo so i gave them the majority and they'll replace it later on at some point, any plans for the rest of the day mate or is it time to take it easy?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate well at least you got a bit done, i'm still recovering at the mo just come in i saw my mate earlier it was 11 bags of trim he's convinced it's crisp but it's trim so i inherited that aswell i gave away the majority of my weed aswell my 2 best friends are skint at the mo so i gave them the majority and they'll replace it later on at some point, any plans for the rest of the day mate or is it time to take it easy?


 
yeah a bit being the operative word lol,,, kids running riot, thats always fun mate, feel for ya, least ur home now and have more free stuff, free trim is free trim lol... also im skint, send some my way lol

and taking it easy for the rest of the day, cant be arsed doin anything now, still got books open so may do a bit of light reasearch... Happy Days


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate well at least you got a bit done, i'm still recovering at the mo just come in i saw my mate earlier it was 11 bags of trim he's convinced it's crisp but it's trim so i inherited that aswell i gave away the majority of my weed aswell my 2 best friends are skint at the mo so i gave them the majority and they'll replace it later on at some point, any plans for the rest of the day mate or is it time to take it easy?


11 bags of trim ya lucky git whatcha gonna make with it? 

id do a half half of butter n gumby hash, or you could just siv it all n make kief hash then weaker butter with the trim?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> yeah a bit being the operative word lol,,, kids running riot, thats always fun mate, feel for ya, least ur home now and have more free stuff, free trim is free trim lol... also im skint, send some my way lol
> 
> and taking it easy for the rest of the day, cant be arsed doin anything now, still got books open so may do a bit of light reasearch... Happy Days


if i could send it to you i would mate i have no idea what to do with it but i figure il'll have to do something i haven't got hardly any weed left now, and the 2hr party last 4 they didn't stop screaming from beginning to end apart from when every1 sang happy bday it was painfull lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 11 bags of trim ya lucky git whatcha gonna make with it?
> 
> id do a half half of butter n gumby hash, or you could just siv it all n make kief hash then weaker butter with the trim?


 
Hey Sambo, hows you doin today mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> if i could send it to you i would mate i have no idea what to do with it but i figure il'll have to do something i haven't got hardly any weed left now, and the 2hr party last 4 they didn't stop screaming from beginning to end apart from when every1 sang happy bday it was painfull lol


Make some Hash with it, thats what id do... n 4 hrs of screaming kids, no way i could handle that again, had my time with kids, not goin back for a while lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 11 bags of trim ya lucky git whatcha gonna make with it?
> 
> id do a half half of butter n gumby hash, or you could just siv it all n make kief hash then weaker butter with the trim?


i'll have to look up what to do mate aprt from the keif i can't cook toast lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Make some Hash with it, thats what id do... n 4 hrs of screaming kids, no way i could handle that again, had my time with kids, not goin back for a while lol


lol there was me feeling like crying and legging it and the misses getting all brewdy, we got engaged last week so it looks like a little 1 is next on the agenda mate i just made a joint out of it just to see what it's like i'm gonna do a bit of homework either later or 2mo to see what the options are but honestly i'll probably just end up siving it, i had a video on how to make hash and it all seemed easy enough but regarding butter and things like that i haven't got a clue i've never eaten weed with food before, swallowed a lump of solid before but that was just so the cops didn't get it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDYnYkkVBh4 thats vid for the gumby hash theres others but they are all the same its really simple and that hash is worth bucks too.

the butter you carnt go wrong m8 chuck 4-5 blocks of high fat content butter lurpak or sumfin decent into the microwave till its liquid then chuck that into a large pot with 4-5 bags of ya trim and enough water to cover it all dont matter if you use to much water cause your be throwing the water away n it will stop everyfing burning. boil all that shit on a low heat for 4hours plus you can go longer but 4 is enough, then just get a tea strainer or cheese cloth n strain all the cooked up trim outa the water/butter mix good idea to pour boiling water over the strained trim to get any butter that you aint strained out of it. 

then just leave ya water/butter mix in the fridge, the butter will seperate n harden on the top when its cold, throw the manky water away n there you go you got cannabutter, easy m8. 

you would have had a much quiter party if youd taken sum of uncle dragons special brownies round for the kids lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Sambo, hows you doin today mate?


alrite smar3t yeah im good m8, dieing for a joint but still good lol 

gonna giv in 2mora i think and buy a poxy gram just to remind myself what its like to get ripped off! fucking tenner a gram only in england hay! ive lived abroad a few times south africa you got 25grams for 8quid! trinidad was like 20p for a little bag bout an 8th! this country takes the fucking piss!

rant over lol hows ya sunday been m8 u been studying all day? can you study when ya stoned? i can barely move let alone think when im smoking lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol there was me feeling like crying and legging it and the misses getting all brewdy, we got engaged last week so it looks like a little 1 is next on the agenda mate i just made a joint out of it just to see what it's like i'm gonna do a bit of homework either later or 2mo to see what the options are but honestly i'll probably just end up siving it, i had a video on how to make hash and it all seemed easy enough but regarding butter and things like that i haven't got a clue i've never eaten weed with food before, swallowed a lump of solid before but that was just so the cops didn't get it.


Congrats on the engagement mate, only been engaged once, n that was to a welsh bird, she had a sprog so i know the kids screamin n parties shit that u have to do... i love kids though, just prefer my own to others lol

Swallowin a lump of solid... mmmm tasty lol, rather u than me lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite smar3t yeah im good m8, dieing for a joint but still good lol
> 
> gonna giv in 2mora i think and buy a poxy gram just to remind myself what its like to get ripped off! fucking tenner a gram only in england hay! ive lived abroad a few times south africa you got 25grams for 8quid! trinidad was like 20p for a little bag bout an 8th! this country takes the fucking piss!
> 
> rant over lol hows ya sunday been m8 u been studying all day? can you study when ya stoned? i can barely move let alone think when im smoking lol


Cant beat a good rant mate lol... yeah pretty much spent the day doin coursework, and no i cant study or concentrate when stoned, good job i dont have anything to smoke, stayin of it for a while now mate, next time i will have a smoke is when my own has been dried n cured, so a few month of yet lol

Weed around the world is always cheaper then here, we get ripped of with everythin mate, its the british way lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol there was me feeling like crying and legging it and the misses getting all brewdy, we got engaged last week so it looks like a little 1 is next on the agenda mate i just made a joint out of it just to see what it's like i'm gonna do a bit of homework either later or 2mo to see what the options are but honestly i'll probably just end up siving it, i had a video on how to make hash and it all seemed easy enough but regarding butter and things like that i haven't got a clue i've never eaten weed with food before, swallowed a lump of solid before but that was just so the cops didn't get it.


yeah congrats on the engagement m8 you been 2gether long? my missus keeps hinting lol but im swinging her round to gettin married in vegas if we ever do so at least ill get a holiday aswel lol

as for kids, thats what we are made for i suppose so its gotta happen at sometime and i dont wana be some grandad dad so its cool the missus is pregnant am still shittin it abit tho lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDYnYkkVBh4 thats vid for the gumby hash theres others but they are all the same its really simple and that hash is worth bucks too.
> 
> the butter you carnt go wrong m8 chuck 4-5 blocks of high fat content butter lurpak or sumfin decent into the microwave till its liquid then chuck that into a large pot with 4-5 bags of ya trim and enough water to cover it all dont matter if you use to much water cause your be throwing the water away n it will stop everyfing burning. boil all that shit on a low heat for 4hours plus you can go longer but 4 is enough, then just get a tea strainer or cheese cloth n strain all the cooked up trim outa the water/butter mix good idea to pour boiling water over the strained trim to get any butter that you aint strained out of it.
> 
> ...


cheers mate just watched it and i definately like the sound of the butter cheers for the info mate saved my head getting worse getting stressed trying to find info, when i opened them mate i went to visitors messages mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate just watched it and i definately like the sound of the butter cheers for the info mate saved my head getting worse getting stressed trying to find info, when i opened them mate i went to visitors messages mate?


im not too good with pms either ive ended up sending some to myself b4 lol

and yeah the butter is easy dragon and once ya got the butter just get ya lady to cook sumfin with it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

am getting another couple of clones 2mora gonna do a couple of tests with them 1 im gonna lst will veg it for 12hr in the grow room then bring it out n just put it in ne room with the lights on the other im putting in the grow room to flower, i wana see what this strain does straight from clone? dont think it will do much cause they aint really a large single cola plant the blueberry but we will see?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

cheers guys and i'm the same with kids we've been together 4 years now but were friends for a year before we got together that's why i don't get allowed out very often lol and sambo your a braver man than me mate i feel scared just knowing we could end up pregnant any time, but like you said mate it's the way to go i'm 26 and nearly all my friends are settled down with kids now and happier than ever, well smoke report on the trim it's not bad i made a big 1 with just a little bit rolling tobacco a little harsher but i feel stoned it's done a better job than some of weed i've bought or that could just be because of the hangover but i don't think so


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

next joint get a tea strainer if you got 1 n siv sum you should end up with a pile of whiteish/yellowish powder thats some strong shit the sivd thc.

yeah same ear dragon im only a year older n its time to settle down hay, feeling old just saying that lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah congrats on the engagement m8 you been 2gether long? my missus keeps hinting lol but im swinging her round to gettin married in vegas if we ever do so at least ill get a holiday aswel lol
> 
> as for kids, thats what we are made for i suppose so its gotta happen at sometime and i dont wana be some grandad dad so its cool the missus is pregnant am still shittin it abit tho lol


Kids are aweosme mate and congrats on gettin the missus up the duff lol, they aare always better when they are your own, you will be fine im sure lol


Right, well im gonna have a quick shower than run the pub for a few b4 closing... enyoy the rest of your evening folks

Take it easy

Peace *Tips Hat*


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> next joint get a tea strainer if you got 1 n siv sum you should end up with a pile of whiteish/yellowish powder thats some strong shit the sivd thc.
> 
> yeah same ear dragon im only a year older n its time to settle down hay, feeling old just saying that lol


i haven't got 1 mate im gonna pop in asda 2mo and pick1 up and i know what you mean 1 day your care free and single out on the piss doing all things you shouldn't be doing and the next LOCK DOWN lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

i no all about being on LOCK-DOWN m8 my missus is the master of lockdown thats the thing tho m8 you get to an age where you dont really mind it thats when you no ya getting old lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i no all about being on LOCK-DOWN m8 my missus is the master of lockdown thats the thing tho m8 you get to an age where you dont really mind it thats when you no ya getting old lol


lol it's nice to know it's not just me mate


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 7, 2010)

and look at me living freeeeee as a birdddd

took a few months self persuasion but i'm back in my attic in my own little world again


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

that's good news on the clones mate is the 1 gonna be vegged at all or straight from transplant into soil?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's good news on the clones mate is the 1 gonna be vegged at all or straight from transplant into soil?


1 will go straight in from transplant to flower wana see what it yields? am gonna av to put it on a table or sumfin cause all the others are a wee bit bigger than a clone lol

the other im just gonna use the 12/12 in the room to veg it will take it out when the lights are goin off n just leave it in a room with lights on am plannnin on lst'ing it for 2+months.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 1 will go straight in from transplant to flower wana see what it yields? am gonna av to put it on a table or sumfin cause all the others are a wee bit bigger than a clone lol
> 
> the other im just gonna use the 12/12 in the room to veg it will take it out when the lights are goin off n just leave it in a room with lights on am plannnin on lst'ing it for 2+months.


sounds good mate it'll be interesting to see the difference, i'm thinking about moving the g13 around a little and bouncing them between the garden and the living room with a few extra cfls around them


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 7, 2010)

haha, there was me thinking it wa bed time, but the cheese is dry to smoke  too much for one night, woooooooo, that;s a rare occasion


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2010)

heh, cheese did a bit of a number on me this morning before work, thats for sure. i reckon i must have a secrt stash of thc that can be released on demand, if i have a cigarette, that first one of the day, at say lunchtime, well needless to say it will get me absolutely off my titties  i'll feel high as a feckin kite. yet any after that and it's just a smoke...

madnessssssss


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 8, 2010)

Watz appinin people am just wondering if anyone is using canna pk an wen they add it? On the website it says bout three weeks into flower an other places say 3 weeks b4 harvest there are a few threads but the all seem to end up with different views also wat do u think of the boost accelartor? Nice1


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

hey fokes first post on uk thread 

i was wondering where i could find some calmag asap (tomorrow morning )as my plants aint doing to good and i dont want to wait days for it coming over the net so would really appreciate some help from fellow brits


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought i'd say a quick hi in the UK thread so high from the north

Whats happening dudes?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> hey fokes first post on uk thread
> 
> i was wondering where i could find some calmag asap (tomorrow morning )as my plants aint doing to good and i dont want to wait days for it coming over the net so would really appreciate some help from fellow brits


Wats goin on mate first are you sure about ur problem coz u will make it worst than b4 if it's a def then I use Atlantic sea salt organic no chemicals from asda I needed that last year wen I was using ionics witch isn't that gud for me I use canna now an don't have that prob no more hope this helps descrbe your prob or show a pic?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Evening all

Well i got the job i went for today, so as a little treat to myself and my plants i got myself an aerowing cool shade refelctor, so hopefully when i set it up later i will be able to get the HPS temps down from 110F to a more managable temp... heres hopin.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well i got the job i went for today, so as a little treat to myself and my plants i got myself an aerowing cool shade refelctor, so hopefully when i set it up later i will be able to get the HPS temps down from 110F to a more managable temp... heres hopin.


congrats on the job mate! and good treat for yourself a little tinkering ahead i think, what times are you planning on for your 12/12 mate? is this the job we were talking about a couple of days ago mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well i got the job i went for today, so as a little treat to myself and my plants i got myself an aerowing cool shade refelctor, so hopefully when i set it up later i will be able to get the HPS temps down from 110F to a more managable temp... heres hopin.


nice one bro cant wait 2 see the new setup 



W Dragon said:


> congrats on the job mate! and good treat for yourself a little tinkering ahead i think, what times are you planning on for your 12/12 mate? is this the job we were talking about a couple of days ago mate?


i belive so mate  hows it going, been in ur country all day blazing a fat one on the way back down the m4 lol

evening everyone else, hope everyone is good this eve?

fingers


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

hey fingers good cheers mate crashed out on the settee smoking a burn, and that's the best part of motorway travel lol how's things your end mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey fingers good cheers mate crashed out on the settee smoking a burn, and that's the best part of motorway travel lol how's things your end mate?


the only good thing about it. yeah i'm good mate, hows u? i recon sm4rt's of playing with his new toys lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> congrats on the job mate! and good treat for yourself a little tinkering ahead i think, what times are you planning on for your 12/12 mate? is this the job we were talking about a couple of days ago mate?


Hey Fingerez, 
Thanks mate, well chuffed lol... just got back from tinkering and settin it up, banged it on 600w to see what the temps will be... gonna veg for another week or 2 b4 12/12, then i think have it daylight in daylight hours n night with night, maybe run it over a little so that i can check em when i get in from work. and yeah same yob i mentioned the other day.

Hows u this rather fine day lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> the only good thing about it. yeah i'm good mate, hows u? i recon sm4rt's of playing with his new toys lol


stoned mate i sived some trim i had, i think so 2 i spent the whole wkend playing with mine much better than anything i've ever had for christmas lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> nice one bro cant wait 2 see the new setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


setup is a bit ghetto at the min till i check the temps later, then i'll take pics when its all setup, and cant beat a joint while cruizin down the moterway, passes the time nicely lol

and as days go, today has been pretty sweet lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez,
> Thanks mate, well chuffed lol... just got back from tinkering and settin it up, banged it on 600w to see what the temps will be... gonna veg for another week or 2 b4 12/12, then i think have it daylight in daylight hours n night with night, maybe run it over a little so that i can check em when i get in from work. and yeah same yob i mentioned the other day.
> 
> Hows u this rather fine day lol


good fella!

and that's exactly how i do it, they come on about the same time my alarm goes off so i can water them, and then i get an hour with them when i get back from work to do anything that might need doing


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> good fella!
> 
> and that's exactly how i do it, they come on about the same time my alarm goes off so i can water them, and then i get an hour with them when i get back from work to do anything that might need doing


Hey TTT

cant beat checking em on a morining and then spending some QT with them after work lol

How you doin mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Fingerez,
> Thanks mate, well chuffed lol... just got back from tinkering and settin it up, banged it on 600w to see what the temps will be... gonna veg for another week or 2 b4 12/12, then i think have it daylight in daylight hours n night with night, maybe run it over a little so that i can check em when i get in from work. and yeah same yob i mentioned the other day.
> 
> Hows u this rather fine day lol


big congrats agin mate nice to hear of some1 finding a good job these days, i'm good mate stoned and crashed out on the settee i sived a load of that trim and threw it in a burn, how was the aro wing to put together mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

evening lads

hope every1 all good? 

NICE1 on the new job smar3t aint easy getting work out there at the mo you diserve your new toy lol

you sived some trim then dragon, fucking strong stuff that thc dust dont ya think?

dunno if i can talk to you tip im too jealous of the exodus cheese ya smoking! i love that strain its 1 of my favs for sure never grown it but smoked a fair bit of it and its joyful lmao 

fingers i checked your journal out they are some lovely looking plants mate! very nice.

day has been busy, had loads of dramas with electric the other day and my lights went off for about a minute or 45secs when they should have been on! am shitting it now that my crop might go hermi??? blueberry can be sensative bastards! whatcha reckon?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> good fella!
> 
> and that's exactly how i do it, they come on about the same time my alarm goes off so i can water them, and then i get an hour with them when i get back from work to do anything that might need doing


as i read "my alarm goes off", my alarm on my phone went off. i'm freaking out, well, not exactly lol

by the way peeps we have hairs on the blue cheese  thought the lemon would be a bit longer as its haze


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

some1 was asking about pk13/14? i brought some today, you use it for 1 wk only 3-6times, 3wks before harvest (sorry thats for soil i dunno hydro). I got some other stuff called ripen never tried it but was recomended it by some1 who no's what they are talking about you cut off other nutes and give it only ripen for the last week then flush.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> setup is a bit ghetto at the min till i check the temps later, then i'll take pics when its all setup, and cant beat a joint while cruizin down the moterway, passes the time nicely lol
> 
> and as days go, today has been pretty sweet lol


love it ghetto/cowboy style lol



sambo020482 said:


> some1 was asking about pk13/14? i brought some today, you use it for 1 wk only 3-6times, 3wks before harvest (sorry thats for soil i dunno hydro). I got some other stuff called ripen never tried it but was recomended it by some1 who no's what they are talking about you cut off other nutes and give it only ripen for the last week then flush.


the guy i know that knows, lol, recomends exactly the same sambo mate even the ripen, gonna try it. hows u bro?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey TTT
> 
> cant beat checking em on a morining and then spending some QT with them after work lol
> 
> How you doin mate?


never really possible for me to give a positive response to that question. it's not helped by this echeese not doing anything for me


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> big congrats agin mate nice to hear of some1 finding a good job these days, i'm good mate stoned and crashed out on the settee i sived a load of that trim and threw it in a burn, how was the aro wing to put together mate?


TYTY lol, yeah its good to have a job which isnt dependant on the construction industry picking up sometime soon... wish i had a joint to celebrate with, hows the trim dust smoking?
The aerowing was ok once i ditched the instructions lol, i just need some heat resistant silicone to seal it good n propper and 125 to 100 duct convertor as i didnt realise it had 125mm vents on, but part from that its no bad.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> never really possible for me to give a positive response to that question. it's not helped by this echeese not doing anything for me


lolol your just rubbing it in now! lol


im good fingers stoned for the first time in a few days and feeling it lol not as much as if i was smoking some lovely exodus cheese lol i had to scoop to them lowly levels and buy a bag its ok not sprayed but nothing special and the price! i dont even wana talk about that lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

was pleases with the fa cup semi draw spurs are in the final 100% 

started watching Breaking Bad again the new season starts at the end of the month, its well wortha watch.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening lads
> 
> hope every1 all good?
> 
> ...


Evening Sambo mate.

gettin the job was kinda wierd i wasnt really lookin for a new one, then was on a training day and met someone, got chattin n she told me about this one, so went for it and got it lol, so yeah gotta treat yourself havent u lol

Electrics dying is a fucker, street elec near me b4 i set my grow up kept cuttin off for hrs at a time, hasnt happend for a while so im hoping i will be ok... I hope it hasnt effected your ladies, hermies arent good.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> as i read "my alarm goes off", my alarm on my phone went off. i'm freaking out, well, not exactly lol
> 
> by the way peeps we have hairs on the blue cheese  thought the lemon would be a bit longer as its haze


congrats on your new hairs lol, sounds so wierd sayin that lolol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> never really possible for me to give a positive response to that question. it's not helped by this echeese not doing anything for me


lol if u cant give an answer you know things are goin well, or bad lol, but im guessing with your cheese its well lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening Sambo mate.
> 
> gettin the job was kinda wierd i wasnt really lookin for a new one, then was on a training day and met someone, got chattin n she told me about this one, so went for it and got it lol, so yeah gotta treat yourself havent u lol
> 
> Electrics dying is a fucker, street elec near me b4 i set my grow up kept cuttin off for hrs at a time, hasnt happend for a while so im hoping i will be ok... I hope it hasnt effected your ladies, hermies arent good.


alrite m8, yeah im shitting it now bout them going hermi ive seen 2 crops ruined by them both fem seed going hermi thats why im scared of fem seeds lol

i do kinda think tho it was alot to do with the growers skill well 1 of the crops neway the other was bluemoonshite lol brought of a market stool they must have been exposed to light or cold/heat cause at they went hermi and pollinated other fem clones pratically overnight that an exaggeration but it was too late b4 the person realised.

just reread my post i need to start putting SSS's on the end of words more lol

so yeah m8 fucking shitting it now but what can ya do it end of wk 4 and what appens appens i spose.

but that enough of my depressing shit lol you ever played battlefield smar3t im dieing to buy the new 1???


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any one watchin the gadget show... i want that simulator JB is using... only 125k, think i can sell enough to purchase 1 lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening lads
> 
> hope every1 all good?
> 
> ...


alright mate i am seriously buzzing went a bit overkill on it loli think i'm gonna do that with the lot now, they should be ok i think it'll take a bit more stress than that hopefully mine went off on wk 2 i left them in the dark for a few mins to let the bulbs cool a little and worried for a day or 2 but seems ok so far, i'm off to feed mine now i think i'm gonna put just 1g-5L of the shooting powder in with the burn what you reckon mate or should i just skip it all together i was convinced in sticking that amount in but now after a burn i'm thing maybe just leave it


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite m8, yeah im shitting it now bout them going hermi ive seen 2 crops ruined by them both fem seed going hermi thats why im scared of fem seeds lol
> 
> i do kinda think tho it was alot to do with the growers skill well 1 of the crops neway the other was bluemoonshite lol brought of a market stool they must have been exposed to light or cold/heat cause at they went hermi and pollinated other fem clones pratically overnight that an exaggeration but it was too late b4 the person realised.
> 
> ...


What can u do indeed, just hope n prey they stay true to there sex n not go hermie... fingers crossed for ya mate.

I think i played a demo of battlefied that i DL'd from xbox live, is it set in WWII or is it modern, i can never remember what all the games are n where they are set... but i think payday i will have to get a new game, its needed now, ive exhausted all i have lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol if u cant give an answer you know things are goin well, or bad lol, but im guessing with your cheese its well lol


rule of thumb with me is things are NEVER going well  and no, the cheese really isn't doing much of anything for some head in face time. this was the freaky one, and still needs curing, but it's not getting me gonzoed


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate i am seriously buzzing went a bit overkill on it loli think i'm gonna do that with the lot now, they should be ok i think it'll take a bit more stress than that hopefully mine went off on wk 2 i left them in the dark for a few mins to let the bulbs cool a little and worried for a day or 2 but seems ok so far, i'm off to feed mine now i think i'm gonna put just 1g-5L of the shooting powder in with the burn what you reckon mate or should i just skip it all together i was convinced in sticking that amount in but now after a burn i'm thing maybe just leave it


lol thats shits strong hay m8 lol ive smoked it a fair few times and it fucks me up, im stoned myself but nuffing like smoking that stuff if youve got loads of trim be really gentle when you siv it just siv a new pinch full every couple of shakes that way you only get left with the purest stuff. 

as for the shooting powder ive never tried, but nute burn is not a good thing you can kill a plant if its bad enough and to show signs of burn thats signs of stress and stress aint a good thing for the plant at the stage your in that just imo tho m8 im no expert.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> TYTY lol, yeah its good to have a job which isnt dependant on the construction industry picking up sometime soon... wish i had a joint to celebrate with, hows the trim dust smoking?
> The aerowing was ok once i ditched the instructions lol, i just need some heat resistant silicone to seal it good n propper and 125 to 100 duct convertor as i didnt realise it had 125mm vents on, but part from that its no bad.[
> 
> is it just the ducting pipes that needs jointing mate?it looks like a good peice of equipment mate i've been giving some thought to them for the next spot to help with temps and that sived stuff is strong i'm gonna sive the lot i think mate i'm feeling pretty stoned


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> rule of thumb with me is things are NEVER going well  and no, the cheese really isn't doing much of anything for some head in face time. this was the freaky one, and still needs curing, but it's not getting me gonzoed


 
lol i thought u was joking? maybe you just need to cure it like u said, ive never smoked a bad joint of that strain but ive never grown it either.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> rule of thumb with me is things are NEVER going well  and no, the cheese really isn't doing much of anything for some head in face time. this was the freaky one, and still needs curing, but it's not getting me gonzoed


lol maybe your just climatized to it, smokers peril lol


----------



## STICKYBUD MAN (Mar 8, 2010)

HELLO EVERYONE,CAN SOMEONE ANSWER ME THIS QUESTION.I KEEP READING THE WORD HERMIE O THIS SITE BUT I CANT WORK OUT EXACTLY WHAT IT MEANS.CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS TO ME AS IAM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS,THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

STICKYBUD MAN said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,CAN SOMEONE ANSWER ME THIS QUESTION.I KEEP READING THE WORD HERMIE O THIS SITE BUT I CANT WORK OUT EXACTLY WHAT IT MEANS.CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS TO ME AS IAM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS,THANX IN ADVANCE


only if you stop SHOUTING lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol thats shits strong hay m8 lol ive smoked it a fair few times and it fucks me up, im stoned myself but nuffing like smoking that stuff if youve got loads of trim be really gentle when you siv it just siv a new pinch full every couple of shakes that way you only get left with the purest stuff.
> 
> as for the shooting powder ive never tried, but nute burn is not a good thing you can kill a plant if its bad enough and to show signs of burn thats signs of stress and stress aint a good thing for the plant at the stage your in that just imo tho m8 im no expert.


cheers mate that's what i was thinking i'll leave it out this feed, i picked up 3 sives mate down asda for about 3.50 i think 2 large fine 1's and a little tea strainer for the joints i'm thinking of making a little butter with what i get off mine aftre you wrote that description down for me off to feed the plants


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

im stoned m8 so i wont be too technical and copy paste sumfing off google lol fink chick with a dick??? its a plant thats a male/female so u got buds and seeds!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> is it just the ducting pipes that needs jointing mate?it looks like a good peice of equipment mate i've been giving some thought to them for the next spot to help with temps and that sived stuff is strong i'm gonna sive the lot i think mate i'm feeling pretty stoned


yeah mate, the ends of the reflector are 125mm n everything else i have is 100mm, so i just need 2 x 125 to 100mm convertors, but i can get them from B&Q in the morn, so alls well lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2010)

STICKYBUD MAN said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,CAN SOMEONE ANSWER ME THIS QUESTION.I KEEP READING THE WORD HERMIE O THIS SITE BUT I CANT WORK OUT EXACTLY WHAT IT MEANS.CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS TO ME AS IAM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS,THANX IN ADVANCE


[youtube]0RTc32qBpAk&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## STICKYBUD MAN (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> only if you stop SHOUTING lol


 
ok,hows that,sorry about old chap.thanks for that info.i had noticed some male flowers on them and picked them off straight away last week.could this happen to any strain or is it cause they is low ryders or is it something to do with temperture.my grow room is in my workshop,on 12/12 at mo with the light on in the night time and off during the day when the temp falls to 10-11c in there.....cheers
picture attached of setup


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

STICKYBUD MAN said:


> ok,hows that,sorry about old chap.thanks for that info.i had noticed some male flowers on them and picked them off straight away last week.could this happen to any strain or is it cause they is low ryders or is it something to do with temperture.my grow room is in my workshop,on 12/12 at mo with the light on in the night time and off during the day when the temp falls to 10-11c in there.....cheers
> picture attached of setup


 
Hey sticky

How long you had them on 12/12 and do u have more room for them, they gettin abit to close to that CFL, while u can have the cfl close they gonna need a bit more room while they flower... also is it light proof, if they are sleeping through the day and light gets to them they will turn them hermie.


----------



## STICKYBUD MAN (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey sticky
> 
> How long you had them on 12/12 and do u have more room for them, they gettin abit to close to that CFL, while u can have the cfl close they gonna need a bit more room while they flower... also is it light proof, if they are sleeping through the day and light gets to them they will turn them hermie.


been on 12/12 for 12 days now,the 3 on the left arent low ryders,but the ones on the right are.the non LR`s are now tied down and trained which gives them alot more room for flowering.next time i wont make the mistake,i will just do LR`s and yes ,its totally light proof in there when they are sleeping,even put seal room the door.......sticky


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

STICKYBUD MAN said:


> been on 12/12 for 12 days now,the 3 on the left arent low ryders,but the ones on the right are.the non LR`s are now tied down and trained which gives them alot more room for flowering.next time i wont make the mistake,i will just do LR`s and yes ,its totally light proof in there when they are sleeping,even put seal room the door.......sticky


 
SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN STICKYBUD MAN

*Caps are cruise controll, its the way we role*


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

STICKYBUD MAN said:


> ok,hows that,sorry about old chap.thanks for that info.i had noticed some male flowers on them and picked them off straight away last week.could this happen to any strain or is it cause they is low ryders or is it something to do with temperture.my grow room is in my workshop,on 12/12 at mo with the light on in the night time and off during the day when the temp falls to 10-11c in there.....cheers
> picture attached of setup


thats better stinky, sorry you just carnt resist when some1 posts in caps lol sounds like ya night temps are getting way tooo low your looking for 75 when lights are on 65 when they are off thats optimum but the closer you get too that the bettter.

also them autos lowdrder is an auto isnt it? if you stress them are prone to going hermi thats what ive read neway i personally wouldnt waste my time with them but understand that people have different circumstances.

also if you got plants going hermi in the same room as other females you can bet 99% they will get pollinated.


----------



## STICKYBUD MAN (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats better stinky, sorry you just carnt resist when some1 posts in caps lol sounds like ya night temps are getting way tooo low your looking for 75 when lights are on 65 when they are off thats optimum but the closer you get too that the bettter.
> 
> also them autos lowdrder is an auto isnt it? if you stress them are prone to going hermi thats what ive read neway i personally wouldnt waste my time with them but understand that people have different circumstances.
> 
> also if you got plants going hermi in the same room as other females you can bet 99% they will get pollinated.


 
iam hoping that i caught them in time before any damage was done.as for the the temps,ive got no control over the temp in the day,typical we `ve had the coldest winter for 30 yrs,but light on temps are around 23-24.i even have the fan turn off an hour before the lights so it heats it up nicely for an hour.thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

STICKYBUD MAN said:


> iam hoping that i caught them in time before any damage was done.as for the the temps,ive got no control over the temp in the day,typical we `ve had the coldest winter for 30 yrs,but light on temps are around 23-24.i even have the fan turn off an hour before the lights so it heats it up nicely for an hour.thanks for all the advice guys


daytime temps dont sound too bad but thats to low for the night have you tried heater in the room? if you not doing nefing else wrong you can be pretty shore that the cold and the big drop in temperature is whats stressing the plants out and making them go hermi.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

good news about the connectors mate i was thinking of the best way to join them but buying them's definately a better option oh well gave me something to think about for 5 lol how the mind wanders while being stoned uh, i was just having a look at mine i'm defo gonna have to double harvest theirs tiny little buds every where underneath what do you guys think is it worth waiting for the extra few weeks for those little buds because that light could be used to cover an area and start the next flower cycle?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> good news about the connectors mate i was thinking of the best way to join them but buying them's definately a better option oh well gave me something to think about for 5 lol how the mind wanders while being stoned uh, i was just having a look at mine i'm defo gonna have to double harvest theirs tiny little buds every where underneath what do you guys think is it worth waiting for the extra few weeks for those little buds because that light could be used to cover an area and start the next flower cycle?


lol cant beat the wandering mind when u had a smoke, its when the best thinking is done... not sure about a double harvest, not read much on them, i know people do them though, i think best n easiest way would be to put a CFL or 2 underneath as uplighting, i think Rasclot did that and got some monsterous yields.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok so just checked my temps and running at 400W im steady on 93.6F (34.2oC)... think thats ok to put my ladies back in?


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Wats goin on mate first are you sure about ur problem coz u will make it worst than b4 if it's a def then I use Atlantic sea salt organic no chemicals from asda I needed that last year wen I was using ionics witch isn't that gud for me I use canna now an don't have that prob no more hope this helps descrbe your prob or show a pic?



hi m8 heres some pics had a look the night and the prob had got worse i think its n deficiency

any advise welcome as the groth has been stunted by the look o things ?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol cant beat the wandering mind when u had a smoke, its when the best thinking is done... not sure about a double harvest, not read much on them, i know people do them though, i think best n easiest way would be to put a CFL or 2 underneath as uplighting, i think Rasclot did that and got some monsterous yields.


lol yeah the wandering has kept me happy and occupied many a time i find it especially useful while problem solving, i have thought about the cfl's mate i got 5 leads with pugs and bulb fitting on ready to go i haven't got any more electric points for them i have 1 for the light and the other has a plug bank in (4) and i'v got them taken by the fans the only other way would to be run electric upstairs coz everything in our bedroom is taken, i don't want to push the 1 running the light cause our electric trips easy, it's shit but we only got 1 electric point in each of the rooms upstairs


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Ok so just checked my temps and running at 400W im steady on 93.6F (34.2oC)... think thats ok to put my ladies back in?


i don't know mate, mine were in temps upto 30 maybe 31 at times but it wouldn't have been for long and mine were fine they grew rapidly mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol yeah the wandering has kept me happy and occupied many a time i find it especially useful while problem solving, i have thought about the cfl's mate i got 5 leads with pugs and bulb fitting on ready to go i haven't got any more electric points for them i have 1 for the light and the other has a plug bank in (4) and i'v got them taken by the fans the only other way would to be run electric upstairs coz everything in our bedroom is taken, i don't want to push the 1 running the light cause our electric trips easy, it's shit but we only got 1 electric point in each of the rooms upstairs


Rewire a couple of the fans together, 2 to a plug maybe and just put a 13amp fuse in the plug if it isnt allready... i think u should be safe with that, im not an electrician so i dunno, but i usually wire a few low amp things together, might solve ur probs.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i don't know mate, mine were in temps upto 30 maybe 31 at times but it wouldn't have been for long and mine were fine they grew rapidly mate


I think when i get the refelctor sealed propper n get the right connectors and another oscilating fan goin on them that should drop the temp a bit more... but for a day or 2 i think they will survive.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> hi m8 heres some pics had a look the night and the prob had got worse i think its n deficiency
> 
> any advise welcome as the groth has been stunted by the look o things ?


could be a number of things m8 what nutes you using?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Ok so just checked my temps and running at 400W im steady on 93.6F (34.2oC)... think thats ok to put my ladies back in?


too high m8 yeah they will grow/flower but it wont be what your expected in them temps for long periods.


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> could be a number of things m8 what nutes you using?



biobloom 2.0 6.0 3.5 last week i done one water with veg bio grow 8.0 2.0 6.0 thinking that the nitrogen in the veg bio grow would help my plant and i think it did thats why i was thinking n def ?

cheers for reply


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I think when i get the refelctor sealed propper n get the right connectors and another oscilating fan goin on them that should drop the temp a bit more... but for a day or 2 i think they will survive.


sounds good mate i'd go to the builders merchants for the sealant aswell they usually only stock decent sealants there a 1 in my local called c3 i think i haven't used it since it first come out but that's the best i,ve found so far deals well with heat over time it's about £8 a tube, i gotta do a bit of problem solving the plants are leaning so i'm thinking of getting some fishing line and using that to pull them back towards the corner poles gonna be a nightmare doing the back 2 from outside the tent time to get the thinking cap on again lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> biobloom 2.0 6.0 3.5 last week i done one water with veg bio grow 8.0 2.0 6.0 thinking that the nitrogen in the veg bio grow would help my plant and i think it did thats why i was thinking n def ?
> 
> cheers for reply


how long thet been in 12/12 for mate


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> how long thet been in 12/12 for mate


 43 days from switch to 12/12 is this just the plant doing its thing ? i was thinking this was to early for as much n def?

edit: 43 days not 53


----------



## ForTwenty (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey I'm in the UK!!

How have I only just noticed this thread?!?! LOL

Anyways.... Hi


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> too high m8 yeah they will grow/flower but it wont be what your expected in them temps for long periods.


Yeah i know the temp isnt ideal, but not really got the aerowing reflector set up propper as the connectors are the wrong size and its not sealed tight, will be sorting that tomorrow along with a new oscilating fan, hopefully that will drop the heat to required temps... so i think for a night or 2 they will be ok... fingers crossed lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> biobloom 2.0 6.0 3.5 last week i done one water with veg bio grow 8.0 2.0 6.0 thinking that the nitrogen in the veg bio grow would help my plant and i think it did thats why i was thinking n def ?
> 
> cheers for reply


do you not give her much of the bio-bizz then lad? im using the same nutes the plant in the pic i was giving 4ml/ltr of BB grow for ages. none of my plants have ever showed signs like that using organic bio-bizz nutes. 

and now im in 4wk flower i give grow 2ml, bloom 4ml, topmax 4ml all per litre, pk 13/14 soon and maybe ripen and my plants are loving it.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 8, 2010)

Evening gents. Hope you all are well.


----------



## ForTwenty (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> 43 days from switch to 12/12 is this just the plant doing its thing ? i was thinking this was to early for as much n def?
> 
> edit: 43 days not 53



Looks like P defficiency, but I'm no expert on this particular plant!

Definate purpleish/blueish tinge to leaf tips curling with necrosis.

But what do I know LOL


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> do you not give her much of the bio-bizz then lad? im using the same nutes the plant in the pic i was giving 4ml/ltr of BB grow for ages. none of my plants have ever showed signs like that using organic bio-bizz nutes.
> 
> and now im in 4wk flower i give grow 2ml, bloom 4ml, topmax 4ml all per litre, pk 13/14 soon and maybe ripen and my plants are loving it.


wow i thought that much nutes would defo give my babys nute burn especialy all that in every 1liter 

i will try you combination of nutes on next watering see how she does 

i give aroubd 4ml of bloom every 2liters of water . i must be under doing the nutes could this be the source of my problem 

that plant looks nice


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sounds good mate i'd go to the builders merchants for the sealant aswell they usually only stock decent sealants there a 1 in my local called c3 i think i haven't used it since it first come out but that's the best i,ve found so far deals well with heat over time it's about £8 a tube, i gotta do a bit of problem solving the plants are leaning so i'm thinking of getting some fishing line and using that to pull them back towards the corner poles gonna be a nightmare doing the back 2 from outside the tent time to get the thinking cap on again lol


yeah i was lookin at B&Q's website and they dont appear to do heat resistant sealant, unless they just didnt show it on there site, gotta go there for the connectors so will look see, not sure where the local builders merchant is round here, so if they dont do it at B&Q i will have to get walkin lol.

not sure how u mean by pulling them back to the corner but wouldnt fishing line cut through them, not been fishing for a fair few years, but i remeber it cuttin the fuck outa my fingers when i tied them up by mistake lol

N u just love wearing that cap lol... i'll stick to the 1 with the big D onit lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

welcome 420, evening Busta

Alls well here... chillin with the Gorillaz new album... not made my mind up on it yet.


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

ForTwenty said:


> Looks like P defficiency, but I'm no expert on this particular plant!
> 
> Definate purpleish/blueish tinge to leaf tips curling with necrosis.
> 
> But what do I know LOL


the blueish tint is to do with the camera the leaves were yellow and dark brown no purpleish/blueish tinge


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> wow i thought that much nutes would defo give my babys nute burn especialy all that in every 1liter
> 
> i will try you combination of nutes on next watering see how she does


that is my point m8 they are organic nutes and read the back of the bottle that says 2-5ml/ltr my plants and others ive seen have not been burnt by bio-bizz and love them kinda mls per ltr 

so im saying maybe it aint nute burn??? are u using bio-bizz all mix soil? whats ur temps/humidity? there are other things but i dont think it nute burn or def if you are regulary watering with good levels of bio-bizz.


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> welcome 420, evening Busta
> 
> Alls well here... chillin with the Gorillaz new album... not made my mind up on it yet.


am same mate kinda like it kinda dont lol


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Mar 8, 2010)

some buds pics

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/309815-what-do-you-think-my.html


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> 43 days from switch to 12/12 is this just the plant doing its thing ? i was thinking this was to early for as much n def?
> 
> edit: 43 days not 53


listen to sambo mate i'm on the same nutes aswell min get watered every 3days and nuted evry time they get 25ml bloom 20ml topmax and 10ml grow every other feed or as needed i got 5 on the go nearly 6 1/2 wks in 12/12


----------



## ForTwenty (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> the blueish tint is to do with the camera the leaves were yellow and dark brown no purpleish/blueish tinge



Ah fair enough, cameras can be a pain!!

As a thought, do your soils/nutes/water contain Boron?
Or more to the point Boron toxicity causes very similar signs?!?!

Just an idea LOL


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> that is my point m8 they are organic nutes and read the back of the bottle that says 2-5ml/ltr my plants and others ive seen have not been burnt by bio-bizz and love them kinda mls per ltr
> 
> so im saying maybe it aint nute burn??? are u using bio-bizz all mix soil? whats ur temps/humidity? there are other things but i dont think it nute burn or def if you are regulary watering with good levels of bio-bizz.



yea am using bio bizz soil my temp is 80f constent with 400whps 7inch i from plants top bud ,humidity can drop a bit but a keep a damp cloth in grow room to keep humidity up .

if i was only using 3-4ml of bio bloom for every 2 liters i have been well under feeding my plants with nutes ? 

cheers for the help sambo


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> am same mate kinda like it kinda dont lol


On the first listen at the min, so far sounds like an album that i'll play while trying to sleep when the G/F is on nights... i miss her southing snoring lol


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> listen to sambo mate i'm on the same nutes aswell min get watered every 3days and nuted evry time they get 25ml bloom 20ml topmax and 10ml grow every other feed or as needed i got 5 on the go nearly 6 1/2 wks in 12/12


i am m8  hes open,d my eyes i think i have not been feeding the plants enough nutes the man knows what he,s talking about


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> i am m8  hes open,d my eyes i think i have not been feeding the plants enough nutes the man knows what he,s talking about


totally agree mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Right peeps i need my bed, been a long ass day today, a good one, but a long one.

Catch you later, have fun

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 8, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> yeah i was lookin at B&Q's website and they dont appear to do heat resistant sealant, unless they just didnt show it on there site, gotta go there for the connectors so will look see, not sure where the local builders merchant is round here, so if they dont do it at B&Q i will have to get walkin lol.
> 
> not sure how u mean by pulling them back to the corner but wouldnt fishing line cut through them, not been fishing for a fair few years, but i remeber it cuttin the fuck outa my fingers when i tied them up by mistake lol
> 
> N u just love wearing that cap lol... i'll stick to the 1 with the big D onit lol


touch wood then with bnq mate, it's ok i was thinking heavy wait line and my tent got poles in the corner so i was thinking below the buds just tie a large loose loop around them and the tent poles in the corner as their leaning forward and their lower branches are crowding the lower 1's on the opposite side mate the difficult part will be doing them without taking any of the plants out something for me to think about tonight lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> yea am using bio bizz soil my temp is 80f constent with 400whps 7inch i from plants top bud ,humidity can drop a bit but a keep a damp cloth in grow room to keep humidity up .
> 
> if i was only using 3-4ml of bio bloom for every 2 liters i have been well under feeding my plants with nutes ?
> 
> cheers for the help sambo


no worries m8, at least we managed to eliminate 1 likely cause cause it wont be burn if you using them levels of nutes.

sounds like it is underfeeding m8 to be honest feed her some more should help n nxt grow your feed more n should have much better results cause it dont sound like your doing too much wrong?

and also dont worry bout humidity getting low when in flower the lower the better really when in 12/12. 

you only want high humidity for veg. i like 65% for veg 35% for flower.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 9, 2010)

we're having a cold test today. this evening i adopted an "i was home first fucker so we're having every window open" attitude  not quite sure why i feel like antagonising my flatmate tonight, but fook it, it be the stella talking  gotta love the cold though


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2010)

heres a bush for ya


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 9, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> no worries m8, at least we managed to eliminate 1 likely cause cause it wont be burn if you using them levels of nutes.
> 
> sounds like it is underfeeding m8 to be honest feed her some more should help n nxt grow your feed more n should have much better results cause it dont sound like your doing too much wrong?
> 
> ...


well i carried out a feed the day and added 2ml bloom and 4 ml grow (high nitrogen) per liter and al swap that over to 4bloom and 2 grow on next water (as long as the plant gets healthish) 

cheers for all your help an glad tip top toker told me about the uk thread al keep you posted on the plants


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 9, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> well i carried out a feed the day and added 2ml bloom and 4 ml grow (high nitrogen) per liter and al swap that over to 4bloom and 2 grow on next water (as long as the plant gets healthish)
> 
> cheers for all your help an glad tip top toker told me about the uk thread al keep you posted on the plants


sounds like a safe dose. and the uk is where it's at for the banter, none of this damned democrat republic bullshit 

hit us all up[ with some pictures


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 9, 2010)

evening all

Got the 125 - 100 connectors today, fuckers wont fit over the ends of the reflector though, the fittings have a bevelled edge n the plastic fittings have no stretcg, so ive just tapped them on and it seems to be workin... temps are at a stead 88F, so its gettin there =]

Hows everyone doin today


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 9, 2010)

rasclot said:


> heres a bush for ya


Hey Ras

Always guarenteed some nice bush with you mate, def got green fingers you have... nice as always


----------



## eager apprentice (Mar 9, 2010)

hello UK mo-fo's just wanted to say hello - loving my first grow and my experiences with RIU, chuffed to find a British Thread, little bit sick of the septic chat need a bit of homegrown patter!

Cheers.

EA.


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 9, 2010)

yo guys im looking for some help iv recently had my grow found by some theiving little shit who smashed the padlock off the out building i use at my block of flats and so iv lost everything even the pots the plants were in "GUTTED"
so im kind of on a mission to get set up again as soon as poss iv got some new lights and some old bubble pots, borrowd a fan and thermostatic heater from my mums conservatory lol! but im out of work an smoke mainly for pain releif so have very little cash my next few weeks money will cover soil an nutes and meters but thats kinda it and i still cant find any 1 who i can get some clones from so i guess iv gota start from seed so my question is 
WHERES THE CHEAPEST PLACE I CAN GET SOME SEEDS???
im not to fussd what type of seeds i get for now i can always get different seeds in a few months when iv got more cash available i just really need to get something growing fast before my last bit of smoke runs out
thanks for any and all advice


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 9, 2010)

Go an av a look at attitudes website type attitude seeds in google an then u can look at some of the best seed banks


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

howdy peoples hows every1 today?

chopchop on sunday not mine but something i have a finger or 2 in, so no more buying shit weed at shit prices for a good while thank fuck


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples hows every1 today?
> 
> chopchop on sunday not mine but something i have a finger or 2 in, so no more buying shit weed at shit prices for a good while thank fuck



afternoon sambo mate jus been talkin bout u on my cheese thread lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples hows every1 today?
> 
> chopchop on sunday not mine but something i have a finger or 2 in, so no more buying shit weed at shit prices for a good while thank fuck


afternoon sambo, that's the best feeling, once you realise, wait, my dealer will never hear from me again 

i've been sat trimming my big cheese for the past 2 and a half hours. took fecking ages, went through 5 pairs of latex gloves......

looks to be 2-3 ounces easy, main cola is probably around 20g dry as it is


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the cheese at harvest time, fills ur head with its funk lol nice going eagle hater lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> afternoon sambo, that's the best feeling, once you realise, wait, my dealer will never hear from me again
> 
> i've been sat trimming my big cheese for the past 2 and a half hours. took fecking ages, went through 5 pairs of latex gloves......
> 
> looks to be 2-3 ounces easy, main cola is probably around 20g dry as it is


love the e cheese, smoked a fair bit of e cheese and also big buddha ( dont rate the bigbuddha)

whats ya plans with ya trim tip? hash or butter?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> love the e cheese, smoked a fair bit of e cheese and also big buddha ( dont rate the bigbuddha)
> 
> whats ya plans with ya trim tip? hash or butter?


generally just bin my trim, no interst in much but a smoke, right now, right here! but on this occasion i'm gonna make hash, i got bored after an hour and just turned the lower half of the plant into trim  fucking trying to trim airy buds propperly, hash em! got an entire 5L jug packed full of the stuff, just gotta dry it and work out whether to bublbag etc?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> generally just bin my trim, no interst in much but a smoke, right now, right here! but on this occasion i'm gonna make hash, i got bored after an hour and just turned the lower half of the plant into trim  fucking trying to trim airy buds propperly, hash em! got an entire 5L jug packed full of the stuff, just gotta dry it and work out whether to bublbag etc?


lmao turned ya lower half into trim, u lazy git.

go for the bags tip if ya can be arsed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

ive got that to play with soon im waiting for a couple more plants worth then its going to be a 4 way mixup dairy queen/ early durban/ chiesel/ and HDF all in the bubblebags, should be just about unsmokable!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

i woke up at 6am after 4 hours sleep and 5 pints of stella, got a flat inspection tomorow, don't have time to be arsing around  just smoke some more cheese and i'm not quite sure when i'm going to be getting into the kicthen to wash up  think i'll have a bath and play bad company 2 instead, fuck dropping my CV off as well haha, got told if i got the job i'd get a holliday, and got told that if i don't get the job, i get a holliday, so fuck it  i'll get around to it at some point. don't wanna go on holiday just as i get ,y perpetual started up though, maybe i'll have to groiw sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many plants next run that i have enough for the three months after i start back up again  time to buy lots of lights!


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 10, 2010)

I have just learned something after reading the last few posts,Im using biobizz all-mix biobizz veg and just got canna flores.I was only using 2mls:1litre and I was getting yellow tips wasnt sure if it was nute burn or not,going to try upping the dose now.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

i generally use around 4-5ml of both A and B once feeding at full strength. i only give half/quater strength for a week really


----------



## doobie_brother (Mar 10, 2010)

I know that this shouldn't be in the growing section but I need to know from people in the UK.

I'm Irish and we have the same laws on RCs so does anyone have any experience of ordering them?

PM me if you don't want to talk about this kind of thing in the open.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

hahah get em while their legal. i recommend purechemicals.com


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

RC's? all i can pull from that might be rooted clones? ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

research chemicals


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 10, 2010)

dont touch anythin with mathedron in it as its a rat poison and i know a few foke have died from it ...........


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening all

How is everyone doin' this fine wednesday.

Temp update 85F (29C) @ 400w


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

just finnished the harvest, so we'#re going very well indeedy mr sm4rt3


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone doin' this fine wednesday.
> 
> Temp update 85F (29C) @ 400w


evenin mate, i'm allllllll good, harvested an AK and a cheese today and it's all trimmed an drying. alllll good


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> evenin mate, i'm allllllll good, harvested an AK and a cheese today and it's all trimmed an drying. alllll good


Evening TTT

Harvest day, its a good day in the grow calender lol, drying n curing is the hardest part, so hard not to be tempted... if u need me to look after it for you, so u dont go pinchin bits let me know  lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

bahahahaha, die?

i laready have a big ol bud of AK sat in the oven, a jar of cheese curing and shrtinking in quantity, and the rest will be consumed come a few weeks time 

and i don't think it was a good day to remove all the bud from the ventilated cabinet. now the flat smells f-f-f-f-f-funnnkky!!!!! was just walking up the stairs and i thought mmmmm, something smells good


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> bahahahaha, die?
> 
> i laready have a big ol bud of AK sat in the oven, a jar of cheese curing and shrtinking in quantity, and the rest will be consumed come a few weeks time
> 
> and i don't think it was a good day to remove all the bud from the ventilated cabinet. now the flat smells f-f-f-f-f-funnnkky!!!!! was just walking up the stairs and i thought mmmmm, something smells good


Die lolol

Oven dried AK... toasty.

Nah never good to remove from the filter room, but you cant beat walking into that smell, always puts a smile on ur face lol... got my filter on 24/7 now, the smell is propper lush or was, 12 days till i flip it to 12/12... 28 days veg today... need some sleepers to knowck me out for 12 days, its draggin lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

yup, the flat inspection tomorrow is my worry 







nomnomnomnomnom.

let's play a game with happy and sad music, when you hear the happy music, play your rythmn sticks or clap, just like you did before.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

hey guys how's it going?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yup, the flat inspection tomorrow is my worry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the fabreeze out mate lol... flat inspections suckass... i got a lil damp patch rising in my bedroom, lucky its not the grow room, but im not tellin the landlord till the grow is done n dusted, no one is gettin in my house to have a nosey at the min.

N those are some phat lookin buds mate... looks tasty.

lol, what was the name of that prog... n do you remember this one "Words come alive with me, coz im magic, magic E" lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's it going?


Hey Dragon mate.

Im peechy mate, peechy peechy.

Temps are stable, if just a tad to high... had a brainwave this morning at like 3 in the AM, the connectors i got that didnt fit the reflector, i dont think they ment for the it, think they go on the fans and i get 125 ducting to fit them and the relector... but that involves buyin more ducting, so the gaffer tape method i have used will do for the time being lol.

How u doin mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon mate.
> 
> Im peechy mate, peechy peechy.
> 
> ...


glad to hear the temps are holding mate you gotta love those light bulb moments especially when your not expecting it, and love the gaffer tape method works for just about anything lol i'm good i think mate mixed emotions going on become officially unemployed today, still got low paid cash work so not the end of the world, will be a bitch getting up for less money and more work and still doing the same joblol


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening all. Thats some damn fine looking bud TTT.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> glad to hear the temps are holding mate you gotta love those light bulb moments especially when your not expecting it, and love the gaffer tape method works for just about anything lol i'm good i think mate mixed emotions going on become officially unemployed today, still got low paid cash work so not the end of the world, will be a bitch getting up for less money and more work and still doing the same joblol


Shit mate, unemployment sucks big time, least u still got some cash in hand work, bit shit havin to do what u did for less money though... hopefully the grow will over-compensate for the lack of actual work.. 
Cant beat a eureka moment, not often i have them lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Shit mate, unemployment sucks big time, least u still got some cash in hand work, bit shit havin to do what u did for less money though... hopefully the grow will over-compensate for the lack of actual work..
> Cant beat a eureka moment, not often i have them lol


sucks but should be ok mate, the biggest cash difference is to my spare cash just means i gotta use the fall back plan now to sort the grow room out, i did have a happy moment though earlier wrapping up on site and come across a 2ft and a 10in peice of scaffolding tubes and the plastic stop ends for them and thought oil so got them sat their for future experiments


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sucks but should be ok mate, the biggest cash difference is to my spare cash just means i gotta use the fall back plan now to sort the grow room out, i did have a happy moment though earlier wrapping up on site and come across a 2ft and a 10in peice of scaffolding tubes and the plastic stop ends for them and thought oil so got them sat their for future experiments


Spare cash... havent had any of that for some time now lol
Cant beat freebies from site, not sure what u could use it for, but im sure u will find summat lol


----------



## growwwww (Mar 10, 2010)

Shizzle!!! tip top what u gonna do for the apartment check up!!!! Have u got a nice spot to hide them or something?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Shizzle!!! tip top what u gonna do for the apartment check up!!!! Have u got a nice spot to hide them or something?


 
Hey Growww, hows it goin mate... u manage to find any1 in ur local area to get a good score ?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Shizzle!!! tip top what u gonna do for the apartment check up!!!! Have u got a nice spot to hide them or something?


hey grow. i'm gonna wing it. it's all in the art of presentation and placement 

ak in the oven must be ready, woooooo, no more of this sodding cheese please. it just goes into my legs and makes them numb but not much else


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Spare cash... havent had any of that for some time now lol
> Cant beat freebies from site, not sure what u could use it for, but im sure u will find summat lol


it don't look like i'm going to either now for a while glad i got the misses on board about the room though she's on my side at the mo lol and the freebies are sambos fault he got me thinking about all the things you can do with trim and to think i was gonna chuck mine out, i think i'm gonna have to wait til after i've chopped the plants aswell b4 i can get the elctrician out mine keeps letting me down so looks like i'll be running some wires for a day or 2 to put the floor down i can't beleive this is the second time i'll be doing it but i suppose it's a job less down the road, and mixed feelings are over the thought of not having all the shit from work and having to deal with it 2mo is feeling pretty damn good now, the misses is happy about it so i'm having a burn to celibrate


----------



## growwwww (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Growww, hows it goin mate... u manage to find any1 in ur local area to get a good score ?


Funny u say that lad! A friend of mine is a lovely person and was off to amsterdam and has posted some stuff back!!!! beautiful!!!!! got some nice king hassan hash coming back 

I think thats how im gonna do it from now on just get people to send me back weed from amsterdam and netherlands...


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> it don't look like i'm going to either now for a while glad i got the misses on board about the room though she's on my side at the mo lol and the freebies are sambos fault he got me thinking about all the things you can do with trim and to think i was gonna chuck mine out, i think i'm gonna have to wait til after i've chopped the plants aswell b4 i can get the elctrician out mine keeps letting me down so looks like i'll be running some wires for a day or 2 to put the floor down i can't beleive this is the second time i'll be doing it but i suppose it's a job less down the road, and mixed feelings are over the thought of not having all the shit from work and having to deal with it 2mo is feeling pretty damn good now, the misses is happy about it so i'm having a burn to celibrate


Congrats on gettin the missus on board, thats half the battle won allready lol, ive never used my trim b4, ive collected the dust on some sheetin n smoked that but never actually saved it and had lots, will be doin this gorw though.

Electricians allways let u down lol, running wires is ok, i like playin with wires lol, and its good fun sorting new grow rooms out, will keep u busy for a few hrs.
Less shit == less stress, so happy days on that front, wish i could join u in a joint, but alas.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Congrats on gettin the missus on board, thats half the battle won allready lol, ive never used my trim b4, ive collected the dust on some sheetin n smoked that but never actually saved it and had lots, will be doin this gorw though.
> 
> Electricians allways let u down lol, running wires is ok, i like playin with wires lol, and its good fun sorting new grow rooms out, will keep u busy for a few hrs.
> Less shit == less stress, so happy days on that front, wish i could join u in a joint, but alas.


that's how i was thinking mate and you never know mate they gotta lighten up on the laws soon americas getting their so i can't imagine when the states start reporting the profits in taxes we'll be far behind, and yeah the misses wants her spare room back wants to be able to have guests over once in a while plus i think she might be catching on if ya know what i mean


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

oh yeah and rather you than me with the wires mate i hate having them under foot especially while putting the floor down i'm like an elephant stumbling around on those floor joists lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's how i was thinking mate and you never know mate they gotta lighten up on the laws soon americas getting their so i can't imagine when the states start reporting the profits in taxes we'll be far behind, and yeah the misses wants her spare room back wants to be able to have guests over once in a while plus i think she might be catching on if ya know what i mean


I wouldnt put anything past this country, we just steal peoples liberties, always have, always will lol
I'm glad the spare room is my grow and her clothes storage room, saves havin people over, which would be slightly ontop with my grow in the same room, but glad yours missus is comming round to the idea.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I wouldnt put anything past this country, we just steal peoples liberties, always have, always will lol
> I'm glad the spare room is my grow and her clothes storage room, saves havin people over, which would be slightly ontop with my grow in the same room, but glad yours missus is comming round to the idea.


yeah me to mate we won't be having people stay over i meant normal visits at the mo i won,t have any1 hear unless i have to she's thinking friends for an afternoon cuppa n chat in our last place they used to come over reguarly and i stopped it as soon as the tent arrived it's stressfull having people in the house coz i can hear the fans when i listen for them that gentle buzzing that sounds like it's in the background somewhere lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah me to mate we won't be having people stay over i meant normal visits at the mo i won,t have any1 hear unless i have to she's thinking friends for an afternoon cuppa n chat in our last place they used to come over reguarly and i stopped it as soon as the tent arrived it's stressfull having people in the house coz i can hear the fans when i listen for them that gentle buzzing that sounds like it's in the background somewhere lol


lol i know what u mean with the gentle buzzing, my mate who knows about the grow, soon as he walks in the front door, im like, just go upstairs n walk past the bedroom, see if u can smell anything or hear the fans lol... propper parra when my dad calls round, seriously think about turnin all fans off when he visits, but then id worry about the smell lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol i know what u mean with the gentle buzzing, my mate who knows about the grow, soon as he walks in the front door, im like, just go upstairs n walk past the bedroom, see if u can smell anything or hear the fans lol... propper parra when my dad calls round, seriously think about turnin all fans off when he visits, but then id worry about the smell lol


that's the same as me mate so far i've opted to leave the fans on but 99% of the time it's because they weren't expected and the other 1% is during lights on and i haven't got a choice, i got a nice peice of pink round pre formed large pipe insulation the other day aswell off site to go on there when i pull it out in a few weeks


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's the same as me mate so far i've opted to leave the fans on but 99% of the time it's because they weren't expected and the other 1% is during lights on and i haven't got a choice, i got a nice peice of pink round pre formed large pipe insulation the other day aswell off site to go on there when i pull it out in a few weeks


 i could do with some of that insulation, either that or invest in a new quilt to wrap round, or just locate both fans to the attic, which might be the easiest and cheapest way.

I rearly go on site in my current job, unless its to survey b4 work is caried out or to do drawings so i never get frees stuff, which sucks lol, will get even less chance when i start the new job on monday, but then i will have more cash to spend on the grow so will be sorted.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> i could do with some of that insulation, either that or invest in a new quilt to wrap round, or just locate both fans to the attic, which might be the easiest and cheapest way.
> 
> I rearly go on site in my current job, unless its to survey b4 work is caried out or to do drawings so i never get frees stuff, which sucks lol, will get even less chance when i start the new job on monday, but then i will have more cash to spend on the grow so will be sorted.


yeah the defo the better way to go, i do miss the freebies there used to be loads of stuff thrown away and lying round now next to nothing, but i'll be keeping my eyes open now that i have sime up coming work to do, the attic sounds like a good option especially if it's free the 1 thing i have noticed and might just because i haven't had my first chop yet but it seems to take alot of money to get going and then keep the train rolling


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah the defo the better way to go, i do miss the freebies there used to be loads of stuff thrown away and lying round now next to nothing, but i'll be keeping my eyes open now that i have sime up coming work to do, the attic sounds like a good option especially if it's free the 1 thing i have noticed and might just because i haven't had my first chop yet but it seems to take alot of money to get going and then keep the train rolling


lol doesnt it just, i thought i wouldnt spend that much this grow, maybe just the filter, thats all i was planning on gettin really, so far i have bought....

Extra CFL 125 Blue, Reflector, E40 Holder, contactor, PH up n down, EC pen, PH pen, Filter, Fan x 2, Ducting, 600w Ballast/bulb setup and an Earowing reflector.

Total spend in the last 28 days not including soil n tubs....£420.00

For a cheap grow its cost me a fair bit lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol doesnt it just, i thought i wouldnt spend that much this grow, maybe just the filter, thats all i was planning on gettin really, so far i have bought....
> 
> Extra CFL 125 Blue, Reflector, E40 Holder, contactor, PH up n down, EC pen, PH pen, Filter, Fan x 2, Ducting, 600w Ballast/bulb setup and an Earowing reflector.
> 
> ...


that's a nice shopping list mate, i know it's terrible but the worse part is as the list gets longer and adds up more i just seem to need more to go with it lol and i think that was 1 of the most surprising parts to me about setting up the cost of pots and soil i'm using the buckets from bnq mate £1 each and drilled holes in the bottom, do you use your ec meter mate i ask because i picked up a blue lab truncheon £65 and don't use it at all


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's a nice shopping list mate, i know it's terrible but the worse part is as the list gets longer and adds up more i just seem to need more to go with it lol and i think that was 1 of the most surprising parts to me about setting up the cost of pots and soil i'm using the buckets from bnq mate £1 each and drilled holes in the bottom, do you use your ec meter mate i ask because i picked up a blue lab truncheon £65 and don't use it at all


 
lol, that was my thinking with it, the more i spend means i have to buy more which again makes me spend more lol... the soil i got was £15 for 50Ltrs and the pots £1 for 10Ltr, and to be honest ive used it once just to check the EC from the runoff water, i dont think i'll use it propper till i start using nutes, canna nute guide reccomends certain EC levels, so i will be chekin then, but i got my PH pen and EC pen for £35 the both, now i just need the calibration fluid lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, that was my thinking with it, the more i spend means i have to buy more which again makes me spend more lol... the soil i got was £15 for 50Ltrs and the pots £1 for 10Ltr, and to be honest ive used it once just to check the EC from the runoff water, i dont think i'll use it propper till i start using nutes, canna nute guide reccomends certain EC levels, so i will be chekin then, but i got my PH pen and EC pen for £35 the both, now i just need the calibration fluid lol


happy days, i think mine will locked away until the days of the hempy bucket and aeroponics trial i'm really stuck at the mo about where to get rid of all the soil to all my back is patio apart from a little peice on the side i figure i'll be alright there for a little while but after that i'm gonna have to lump it out some where and i can't see me doing that lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> happy days, i think mine will locked away until the days of the hempy bucket and aeroponics trial i'm really stuck at the mo about where to get rid of all the soil to all my back is patio apart from a little peice on the side i figure i'll be alright there for a little while but after that i'm gonna have to lump it out some where and i can't see me doing that lol


lolol, take inspiration from the great escape and similar films... cut holes in your pockets n go for a mosey n empty it out the bottom of your jeans lol

I always fancied Hydro / Earo, but im a stickler for a bit of mud, so i think i'll stick with what i know for the time being.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol, take inspiration from the great escape and similar films... cut holes in your pockets n go for a mosey n empty it out the bottom of your jeans lol
> 
> I always fancied Hydro / Earo, but im a stickler for a bit of mud, so i think i'll stick with what i know for the time being.


lol i will be aswell for as long as possible but unfortunately gonna have to do it, gotta go need to get to bed, catch up with u soon mate, take it easy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

evening all,

sorry to hear bout the job dragon thats shit but ya still lucky enough to have abit of work m8 lots out there havent my cousin works for a big roofing firm in london called courts i think and hes struggling for work all the time its just this poxy country! 

costs to set up can be high especially when your seeing no return but most of the stuff is reuseable so ya initail outlay is just gonna keep making ya $$$ ya not fair aswel m8 and even on just 3oz a plant dragon ur gonna earn, just need to get ur 1st harvest out the way.

glad ya getting the temps down smar3rt looking forward to seeing them girls flower youve done a wicked job veggin em m8.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i will be aswell for as long as possible but unfortunately gonna have to do it, gotta go need to get to bed, catch up with u soon mate, take it easy.


no wories mate, watchin the end of numbers then im off myself.

Take it easy mate

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i will be aswell for as long as possible but unfortunately gonna have to do it, gotta go need to get to bed, catch up with u soon mate, take it easy.


take it easy m8.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all,
> 
> sorry to hear bout the job dragon thats shit but ya still lucky enough to have abit of work m8 lots out there havent my cousin works for a big roofing firm in london called courts i think and hes struggling for work all the time its just this poxy country!
> 
> ...


Hey sambo

Yeah country sucks big time, but so long as you have some money comming in and enough to survive on then we have to be thankfull, n hopefully the grow will bring in some nice spends.

Yeah i dont mind spending what i have as like u say its there for a fair few grows, not like u spend that for each grow lol

Yeah happy the temps are down, just need to get my humidity back up lol, highest that its running at now is 41% n low of 22%, so i think a little fogger is on the cards, 2 gal bucket of water aint helpin much.... 12 days till 12/12 mate, 12 days n countin.... n thanks.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

every time you hear whispers, you run the other way!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey sambo
> 
> Yeah country sucks big time, but so long as you have some money comming in and enough to survive on then we have to be thankfull, n hopefully the grow will bring in some nice spends.
> 
> ...


humidifiers r cheap m8 we get em from argos 25quid and they work a treat, ava read up on humidity when in flower tho, cause lower humidity is good it makes the plant produce more thc/resin glands/tricomes or whatever there called, its only in veg u want high humidity.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> humidifiers r cheap m8 we get em from argos 25quid and they work a treat, ava read up on humidity when in flower tho, cause lower humidity is good it makes the plant produce more thc/resin glands/tricomes or whatever there called, its only in veg u want high humidity.


Yeah ive seen a few small humidifiers in argos, or some small foggers from my hydro shop £25 or £35... ive read a bit on the humidity, i know u should have about 50% - 60% when veg and pretty low i think about 20% - 30% or so when flower, probably not gonna add much at this stage of the grow, but if i get them now i'll have them for the next grow lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

anyone having one of those moments where you realise you don't remember where the fuck you parked your car? i'm serious here.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Right folks, bed is calling, work all day then uni in the evening, i need some sleep lol

Take it easy people

Peace


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> anyone having one of those moments where you realise you don't remember where the fuck you parked your car? i'm serious here.


 
Errr no lol

Scrapped my car the other day ... got my filter, fan, ducting and 600w HPS setup though, so happy days lol

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

it will come in handy at some point smar3t, always have kept the humidity around 40% in the past but the 1s that are being chopped on sunday have been kept at around 20-30 and they are looking much more frosty so yeah m8 from what ive seen thats the way too go.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

i remember scratching the bottom of the door on the curb, it must be close, but where out of 8 places, this cheese must be maturing!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> anyone having one of those moments where you realise you don't remember where the fuck you parked your car? i'm serious here.


lol its been a long day tip lol your remember in the morning lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Errr no lol
> 
> Scrapped my car the other day ... got my filter, fan, ducting and 600w HPS setup though, so happy days lol
> 
> Peace


take it easy smar3t 

night.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> anyone having one of those moments where you realise you don't remember where the fuck you parked your car? i'm serious here.


lol, pmsl, u fuckin better believe it mate. fuckin took hours tae find it , ended up findin it parked on a random side street, then it came back tae me jist fuckin wasted ah was. and this has happened mare than once!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2010)

The other day my girlfriend put me in a tough situation; she said, "Do I look fat in this?"
Just before I told her how great she looked, my mouth started moving for me and I said:

"To be fair, it's a small room."

Now that her stuff's gone, the room is actually quite large.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2010)

welll thats me back again, ill as fuck and got my giro stopt coz i was too fuckd to sign on, ah well crisis loan time and im gaunna fone the local alcohol council, im gaunna need librium too get thru this. think i managed to do in around £2000 to £2500 grand over the last few weeks and i am truly unwell. actually ran thru my head to book myself into the caper house for some window licking excercises. man i dont feel good at all.nite lads, think i'll just go and sweat and twitch thru the darkness.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2010)

My girlfriend asked 'how about going out for a few drinks tonight, getting a couple of grammes of coke and then spending the whole night having wild sex?".

"I like the sound of that" I said, "don't worry though, I'll try and be back in time to give you a lift to work in the morning, bye".


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

morning all

dura sounds like the detoxing is working a treat m8 lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

I read today that smoking hash can affect your short term memory.
I had no idea it was that many.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

haha, some funny stuff dura  had a smoke out on the roof and realised that my car is parked outside the front dooor.... a long day indeed!

totally blazed up and the flat is upside down and i've an inspection in an hourrr, woooo


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

the detox is just beginning to work tip top but i'm still that kinda jangley, irritable way(actually feels like u want to shower ur self from the inside out) sleep patterns a bit fucked but ive been here b4 and kinda know itsgaunna take at least five days( the first 3 of which usually mean u cant be further than 10 foot from a bathroom. kinda ratty with my mrs but i just found out that my bro is moving ouuta my flat( i told him and his girl they could live in it for a few months) so thats brightened up my near future quite a bit. ive dicoverd that if i dont have my little hide away when i need sum headspace i just go to the pub and get wasted.........this will not stop that, just means i wont have to listen to that hatchet faced pot washer nipping my nut when i'm rough. when i eventually get my shit together i'll tell yooz about sum of the shit i got up to.....had sum real good laffs and and stuff..u know the kind :2 birds ,one beer bottle and an open attitude.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

A woman goes into a drug store and asks the pharmacist about Viagra. 
"Does it really work?" she asks. 
"Yes, it does. I have tried it myself" responds the pharmacist. 
"Can you get it over-the-counter?" 
"If I take two, I can," he replies.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

loool 

just had me flat inspection, walked into my room, i tell you some quiet piano music and all suspicious just flies outta the window, but she said "smells a bit of cannabis in here" to which i told her "yeah, i got some good shit "

then went out and had lunch with me mam and talked non-stop about philosophy, personality types, business, exostentialism and meditation for 3 hours  it's been a very nice day so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

hahahaah blatancy is the best policy


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

I managed to trim my pubic hair today.

I didn't mean to though.

I smoked soap bar without an ashtray whilst wearing nylon shorts.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

I sent a text to my grandad, using my deceased nan's SIM card. 

I'm sure he'll see the funny side, once he's recovered from the heart attack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

ouch! soap...... you not keep enough of the last one back dura?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

it's hard to tell when dura's talking about himself  either way lol

just smoked a tiny peas size ball of dried resin from the cheese and ak scissors, and god damn, that's what i'm looking for. bath timmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  mongage!


----------



## scottish lad (Mar 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I sent a text to my grandad, using my deceased nan's SIM card.
> 
> I'm sure he'll see the funny side, once he's recovered from the heart attack.



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha you are cracking me up lol came in fa work pist right off (asshole o boss) roled a j and and started reading your posts now and in tears with laughter ha ha ha


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

hows every1 cause im well bloody bored!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

I met a girl once who told me nothing turns her on more than comedy. So I took her back to the flat, where we watched three hours of Monty Python. 

Needless to say, she didn't understand it, and I ended up having a wank.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

well im just watchin the simpsons and joke hunting on the net, kinda bored myself ,just did all the housework coz the place smelled like frank gallahers y fronts. had a fuckin MASSIVE fight with the girl but on the plus side she accepts the fight was her fault so ahm gonna get an 'apology' later, one that will not require the use of an old t shirt/sock to clean up....shit hope i didnt catch anything over the last couple of weeks!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

hey guys, sambo, i'm good mate how's you today apart from being bored? got my electric problem sorted having it done either mon or tues had to get another person to do it so not all good but hopefully it'll be ok he's pretty cool and has his own grow plans i didn't tell him what it was for but as soon as you start talking about adding extra points they just know he's an old stoner i think because whilst looking in the room to see which way he was gonna go about it he pitched in a couple of his ideas and it's the same layout and way of ding it just slightly re arranged for the better so gonna take a bit of advice there.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

alrite dragon yeah im ok m8 just bored watching enders great fun lol i can watch soaps or ne shit all day long but need to be stoned and im not! might get a sneaky half bottle of vodders carnt be doing with buying shit, wet/sprayed, underweight weed! will be smoking scissor hash cum sunday then its just a case of waiting for it to dry, i can be abit naughty tho n put the odd small bud on the radiator etc

mine are doing really well they av been on the pk13/14 for 3days now and no signs of ne nute burn the bottle says 15ml per 10ltr in hydro ive been using 2ml per ltr and they seem to liking it, my biggest 2 are getting 2ml grow, 5ml bloom, 5ml topmax n 2ml pk 13/14 per ltr and 2ltrs of that 5days outa 7, they are loving it all lovely n green n healthy n buds everywhere, i dunno if its cause they are in 25ltr pots n are so big that they can handle all them nutes cause i no many would say that would kill there plants?

so what you been up too then dura? i dread to think what youve been up to these last few wks you been offline but im shore it will make an extremely funny read for us all lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

anyone ever have an asbestos check on their building before? i doubt it'll require anyone going in my cupbaords but what do i know? also need a fire inspection, and i don't think they'd pass it if they saw what aws in my cupboards 

might have to turn supers tealth. i can be like a messed up borrower and LST the suckers under the floorboards with T5's


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

''messed up borrower and LST the suckers under the floorboards with T5's'' lmao 

sorry tip aint got a clue bout asbestos inspections but that quote made me larf lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

A biology teacher at a school announces to the pupils that there is an exam the next week on birds. He tells the class that they have to know everything about every bird there is.
A student goes home to revise birds: wings, beaks and feathers on different bird species.

On the day of the exam, the teacher shows a table with five bags on it. Under each bag is a model of a bird.
The teacher lifts the first bag to reveal only the legs of the bird, then tells the class to write down what species the bird is. A pupil groans because she can't even guess what species the bird is. When the teacher gets to the third bag the pupil stands up, walks up to the table, throws down her crumpled exam paper onto the table and says, "This is the most ridiculous test I've ever fucking seen! You are a twat."
The teacher says, "Calm down young lady, what is your name?"

The pupil raises her dress to her knees and says, "You tell me!"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> anyone ever have an asbestos check on their building before? i doubt it'll require anyone going in my cupbaords but what do i know? also need a fire inspection, and i don't think they'd pass it if they saw what aws in my cupboards
> 
> might have to turn supers tealth. i can be like a messed up borrower and LST the suckers under the floorboards with T5's


it depends on what exactly there testing but a lot of the time it means they will take a small sample of plaster or artex and take it away for analysis, some ofthe older plaster mixes contained it apparently, beffore my time but ive seen the test done, guys were only in the house 15 mins or so.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey sambo how you doin mate. i got cut off the net coz i forgot to pay the bill and as a result went on an olympic class wipeout, fuckin damn near killed me,;speed, e, morphene pills , the usual columbian/talcum, valium, dihyrocodedne.....u fuckin nmae i took it. i ended up gettin up to some real funny shit but the girls floatin about so i'll keep the details to later


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite dragon yeah im ok m8 just bored watching enders great fun lol i can watch soaps or ne shit all day long but need to be stoned and im not! might get a sneaky half bottle of vodders carnt be doing with buying shit, wet/sprayed, underweight weed! will be smoking scissor hash cum sunday then its just a case of waiting for it to dry, i can be abit naughty tho n put the odd small bud on the radiator etc
> 
> mine are doing really well they av been on the pk13/14 for 3days now and no signs of ne nute burn the bottle says 15ml per 10ltr in hydro ive been using 2ml per ltr and they seem to liking it, my biggest 2 are getting 2ml grow, 5ml bloom, 5ml topmax n 2ml pk 13/14 per ltr and 2ltrs of that 5days outa 7, they are loving it all lovely n green n healthy n buds everywhere, i dunno if its cause they are in 25ltr pots n are so big that they can handle all them nutes cause i no many would say that would kill there plants?
> 
> so what you been up too then dura? i dread to think what youve been up to these last few wks you been offline but im shore it will make an extremely funny read for us all lol


sucks being with out weed but at least come sun you'll be smoking the good stuff mate that sounds like a good nute line up i wish i had gone with the pk instead of that shooting powder, defo thinking the working low cash option is better worked harder today for less and had a much better day and reading back in the thread mate yeah 3 will sort it hopefully and fuck work i'm glad to be done with the stress now, thinking i'm going to enjoy having more time to chill out and focus on other things plus i'm a lazy bastard lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Evening all

Dura u make me piss mate, love your posts lol.

Well just got back from Uni and ive made a decision... Im gonna defer this year as im soooo fuckin behind, spoke to my tutor and she ok with it, just gotta see how long i can defer it for... so no more stressin over assignments due in, can now chill, enjoy the new job, and grow my trees lol

Hows everyone doin this stress free day

**Glad you sorted your elec problem out Dragon, Elec is very much needed in the production of home grown cannabis lol**


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> A biology teacher at a school announces to the pupils that there is an exam the next week on birds. He tells the class that they have to know everything about every bird there is.
> A student goes home to revise birds: wings, beaks and feathers on different bird species.
> 
> On the day of the exam, the teacher shows a table with five bags on it. Under each bag is a model of a bird.
> ...


and that's why she's in class still. not a relative comeback  not to nitpick


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Dura u make me piss mate, love your posts lol.
> 
> ...


lol oh yeah gonna have more elec than i'm ever likely to need, and what a difference to the day when you take some of the stress away so your joining the official 9-5 mate congrats i don't think i'd make it if i didn't have the evenings to myself


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol oh yeah gonna have more elec than i'm ever likely to need, and what a difference to the day when you take some of the stress away so your joining the official 9-5 mate congrats i don't think i'd make it if i didn't have the evenings to myself


lol, always best to have more then u need then less than u do, and less stress is the best solution to anyday, helps it imensly.
Yup back on 9-5 for the remainder of this week, but new job is 8-5 which is gonna be a killer gettin up at 06:30, but more money so i aint complaining... much.

Glad ur enjoying ur new freedom mate.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

thats it dragon more time to enjoy life a bit, u got plenty to be happy about m8 so no point getting down over poxy work! was rereadin ya posts when u said bout losing ya perm job and they were a depressing read lol sounding better now m8 and thats all good!

ive always been scared of that shooting powder thats why i went for the pk 13/14 ive always used bio-bizz and always stuck to the chart with good results this time round said fuck the chart n just reading the plants, we are choppin 8 on sunday clones from the same mother as mine but grown with less light n less nutes will be good to see what the yield reckon at least 30 hopefully 36.

alrite smar3t hows u? happy i take it now you defered ya course dont no exactly what that means? dus it just mean your puttin it off for a while?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats it dragon more time to enjoy life a bit, u got plenty to be happy about m8 so no point getting down over poxy work! was rereadin ya posts when u said bout losing ya perm job and they were a depressing read lol sounding better now m8 and thats all good!
> 
> ive always been scared of that shooting powder thats why i went for the pk 13/14 ive always used bio-bizz and always stuck to the chart with good results this time round said fuck the chart n just reading the plants, we are choppin 8 on sunday clones from the same mother as mine but grown with less light n less nutes will be good to see what the yield reckon at least 30 hopefully 36.
> 
> alrite smar3t hows u? happy i take it now you defered ya course dont no exactly what that means? dus it just mean your puttin it off for a while?


Hey Sambo

Yeah happy n less stressed lol, yeah defered is basicaly puttin it off till next year or so, all the assignmets i have passed stay passed and the ones still to sit i can do when i go back, saves failing them coz i cant be arsed to do them lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Sambo
> 
> Yeah happy n less stressed lol, yeah defered is basicaly puttin it off till next year or so, all the assignmets i have passed stay passed and the ones still to sit i can do when i go back, saves failing them coz i cant be arsed to do them lol


lol thats cool then but aslong as you do actually go back whenever ya spose to no point fucking up whatever youve already acheived.

must be alot of stress tho m8 worrying bout coursework etc on top of worrying bout ya plants n keeping the gf happy along with all the other stress's of life!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol thats cool then but aslong as you do actually go back whenever ya spose to no point fucking up whatever youve already acheived.
> 
> must be alot of stress tho m8 worrying bout coursework etc on top of worrying bout ya plants n keeping the gf happy along with all the other stress's of life!


lol thats gonna be the hard part, goin back to actually finish the course, but the G/F will make me lol, and yeah 1 less thing to worry about, which is always nice.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats it dragon more time to enjoy life a bit, u got plenty to be happy about m8 so no point getting down over poxy work! was rereadin ya posts when u said bout losing ya perm job and they were a depressing read lol sounding better now m8 and thats all good!
> 
> ive always been scared of that shooting powder thats why i went for the pk 13/14 ive always used bio-bizz and always stuck to the chart with good results this time round said fuck the chart n just reading the plants, we are choppin 8 on sunday clones from the same mother as mine but grown with less light n less nutes will be good to see what the yield reckon at least 30 hopefully 36.
> 
> alrite smar3t hows u? happy i take it now you defered ya course dont no exactly what that means? dus it just mean your puttin it off for a while?


alright mate much happier now only a bit dogdy coz i'm self employed and subbing it was down to me to call it i lost more work and couldn't keep waiting for more to come in but yeah much happier now it's only been 1 day and everything feels right again but that could be the aches n pains lol working with a few new people 2day and of course being the young1 had to prove myself, their won't be any future Q's i worked like a dog and taught them how it's done i think i over done it though lol i can't get up, that's a nice chop to look forward to and looks to be good day mate, yeah i don't think i'll be using it agin i'm gonna pick up the pk next round aswell as the bio soil and the heaven hopefully gonna try that route, that pm came up as a file mate and connected to your sig


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, always best to have more then u need then less than u do, and less stress is the best solution to anyday, helps it imensly.
> Yup back on 9-5 for the remainder of this week, but new job is 8-5 which is gonna be a killer gettin up at 06:30, but more money so i aint complaining... much.
> 
> Glad ur enjoying ur new freedom mate.


yeah it's a nightmare in my house for points so should help alot, sounds good mate and 6:30 sucks but atleast it's not to bad through the summer and like you said those bigger wage packets help


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> loool
> 
> just had me flat inspection, walked into my room, i tell you some quiet piano music and all suspicious just flies outta the window, but she said "smells a bit of cannabis in here" to which i told her "yeah, i got some good shit "
> 
> then went out and had lunch with me mam and talked non-stop about philosophy, personality types, business, exostentialism and meditation for 3 hours  it's been a very nice day so far



Good to hear mate >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah it's a nightmare in my house for points so should help alot, sounds good mate and 6:30 sucks but atleast it's not to bad through the summer and like you said those bigger wage packets help


more money you get the more u spend though lol, G/F will keep my finances in order though, she always does lol n they never put enough points in, do they not think about us growers when they plan the elecs of a house, i have a few in each room, but they all in stupid places n require extensions running all over lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate much happier now only a bit dogdy coz i'm self employed and subbing it was down to me to call it i lost more work and couldn't keep waiting for more to come in but yeah much happier now it's only been 1 day and everything feels right again but that could be the aches n pains lol working with a few new people 2day and of course being the young1 had to prove myself, their won't be any future Q's i worked like a dog and taught them how it's done i think i over done it though lol i can't get up, that's a nice chop to look forward to and looks to be good day mate, yeah i don't think i'll be using it agin i'm gonna pick up the pk next round aswell as the bio soil and the heaven hopefully gonna try that route, that pm came up as a file mate and connected to your sig


fucking pms i carnt work em out for shit m8??? it was a bullshit pissed up question neway dragon dont worry bout it.

the bio soil n heaven r the way to go n the pk13/14 is a tried n tested nute unlike the shooting powder, if you saw nute burn from it that aint good that means stress n that aint good, r you still using it? how are the girls doing? how long b4 chop? wana make sure im hungry enough to eat the laptop lmao but dont think ill need too tho lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Good to hear mate >>>>>>>>>>>>


west is this the 1st time youve grown the deep purple n querkle? how are you finding them?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

many people smoke cigs? ima heavy smoker marlboro just brought out a new cig ''bright leaf'' ina black box stronger than reds! fucking lung bleeders but i love em lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

Id rather smoke a spliff to a fag, i only smoke fags wen im driving or jus waking up lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> many people smoke cigs? ima heavy smoker marlboro just brought out a new cig ''bright leaf'' ina black box stronger than reds! fucking lung bleeders but i love em lol


Im a Richmond superking smoker, prob about 20 every 2-3 days, dont smoke at work so just when im at home, tryin to quit but its hard when people smoke in the house, gonna have to ban smokin in the house then i can stop propper.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

you and me both mate they don't make it easy on here lol and no i'm not using it any more they seem to be ok i had to tie the tops back the night before last they were leaning over and pulling the plants into each other so their still getting heavier but the nute burn leaves look bad they've gone all dry and claw like i think if had followed the instructions it would have caused problems i gave them just under half the reccomended amount but other than the couple of burnt leaves their looking good and i still think you'll be needing some sauce to wash the lappy down lol but i'm hoping looks are deceiving coz they look quiet small still just hoping it's my in experience and should be about 2weeks sat hopefully before the butchering starts lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Im a Richmond superking smoker, prob about 20 every 2-3 days, dont smoke at work so just when im at home, tryin to quit but its hard when people smoke in the house, gonna have to ban smokin in the house then i can stop propper.


i'm the opposit, i might have a couple of rollups at work a day maybe none, purly as a bad excuse for a quick break and for 5 minutes of ears-free conversation.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

riu keep crashing? keeps fucking up for me neway???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2010)

I had a 'happy piss' this morning.

It's the same as a normal piss, except when you return from the toilet your wife is dead.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I had a 'happy piss' this morning.
> 
> It's the same as a normal piss, except when you return from the toilet your wife is dead.


lmfao! missus didnt quite get it tho lolol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

rollys for me mate about 15 a day i couldn't smoke those 1's your on if ever had to smoke cigs again would be the old lambert and butler but until that day comes it's amber leaf rolling tobacco for me


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> riu keep crashing? keeps fucking up for me neway???


Yup, does with me aswell, an eternity to refresh then crashes.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I had a 'happy piss' this morning.
> 
> It's the same as a normal piss, except when you return from the toilet your wife is dead.


LMFAO, class, pure class.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

not just you mate it's been telling me the link is broken then coming on and going off again saying the link has been lost


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> rollys for me mate about 15 a day i couldn't smoke those 1's your on if ever had to smoke cigs again would be the old lambert and butler but until that day comes it's amber leaf rolling tobacco for me


Amber leaf, used to smoke prison rollys with that, murder gettin a toke but lasts a while lol, small pouch with papers comes in a cig box love it, quite partial to a rolly, but i feel mashed after it lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> rollys for me mate about 15 a day i couldn't smoke those 1's your on if ever had to smoke cigs again would be the old lambert and butler but until that day comes it's amber leaf rolling tobacco for me


amber leaf for me too usally m8 lol just if im abit flush ill smoke cigs n these new black marlboros r fuckin strong so i like em. either them or embassay filters not no1 but filters fucking lovely cig but they are small n expenisiv the filters.


----------



## xyla (Mar 11, 2010)

hey guys im from the uk (stokey)
thought i may aswell be posting on here
im growing one white widdow plant at the moment
managed to get like 4 more clones of it


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

xyla said:


> hey guys im from the uk (stokey)
> thought i may aswell be posting on here
> im growing one white widdow plant at the moment
> managed to get like 4 more clones of it


Alrite xlya welcome to the thread n all that malarky, fuck nos where stokey is lol but then again im pretty pissed now lol why ya only growin the 1 if ya got another 4?


----------



## growwwww (Mar 11, 2010)

Wheres the fuck is stokey! hahaha london!!!! ive defintely heard of stokey though


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> prison rollys lolol i no what u mean m8 but u dont read like sum1 thats been in prison?
> 
> neither have i smar3t got lots of family into that sillyness tho.


I dont read like someone thats been to prison... i love that lol

Nah i've not been, Im the good/bad one thats never been caught lol... plenty of mates been inside n they always roll prison rollys, the name just stuck for rollin stingy smokes lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

i can't smoke cigs any more and after using the ultra thin tips for so long now a cig feels massive in my mouth and gotta love baccy in a joint put it down and it doesn't burn away


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

xyla said:


> hey guys im from the uk (stokey)
> thought i may aswell be posting on here
> im growing one white widdow plant at the moment
> managed to get like 4 more clones of it


Welcome Xyla, i know of stoke, not sure where it is but ive heard of it lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

stoke newington north/east london thats the only stokey i no and even that i dont no well just the bus from canning town to there thats my knowledge lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

prison rolly's always been the term for stingy smokes for me as well. was just the term used. so basically anything my brother roll, you know yhou might as well turn down the offer till you can go roll your own. cheap bastard  i return the favour by seeing if i can get him to white out or worse


----------



## growwwww (Mar 11, 2010)

i fuucking love rolled cigarettes DRUM hahahhahaha


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i can't smoke cigs any more and after using the ultra thin tips for so long now a cig feels massive in my mouth and gotta love baccy in a joint put it down and it doesn't burn away


cant use tips in a rolly, bit of roach is all u need, tastes fuckin wierd when u use a tip, n i use a lil bit of a cig to help it stay lit, baccy is a lil to wet for my liking lol, although i did prefer baccy when smokin rocky, easy to roll lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> prison rolly's always been the term for stingy smokes for me as well. was just the term used. so basically anything my brother roll, you know yhou might as well turn down the offer till you can go roll your own. cheap bastard  i return the favour by seeing if i can get him to white out or worse


lol, making people whitey is harsh, but gotta admit piss funny lol


----------



## xyla (Mar 11, 2010)

lol stoke is right next to manchester 
u probs wont of erd of it its a shit whole 
and im only growing one because i got 5 ww seeds of a mate and only one was female took clones from her like 2 days ago so still in veg atm
got some g13xhaze seeds germing


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> i fuucking love rolled cigarettes DRUM hahahhahaha


hey growwww, you a tip or a roach kinda guy for your rollys


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> i fuucking love rolled cigarettes DRUM hahahhahaha


thats old school DRUM do they even sell it nemore?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao sorry smr3rt u just sound far too intelligent for prison didnt mean nefing bad m8 and my vodders is gone now and im offiacally pissed lol
> 
> i love chatting in forums but whenever i do pissed up i always wake up n end up deleteing most of me posts lol so just ignore me lol


lol its cool mate, i read it as a compliment, thanks lol

pissed posting isnt good lol, if im pissed i just lurk lol


----------



## Colombia2010 (Mar 11, 2010)

omd down in my endz oz is like £160 - £180 and its an ok smoke. a ben £10 weights at 1gram if u know the person then its a top up so ur looking at 1.4grams, n 8th weights like 2grams - 2.5grams but i get mine weight at 3grams from a close friend. 

who here remembers the old scool skunk? the nice light fluffy green bud. witch u had 2 cut up with fingers or scissors (no grinders bck in da day)


----------



## growwwww (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> hey growwww, you a tip or a roach kinda guy for your rollys


I use filters for my cigs

i try not to smoke em though!!! really depends you get me. I take alot of public transport so its more like while im waiting at bus stops n shit, for travel.

For spliffs strictly card tho


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

xyla said:


> lol stoke is right next to manchester
> u probs wont of erd of it its a shit whole
> and im only growing one because i got 5 ww seeds of a mate and only one was female took clones from her like 2 days ago so still in veg atm
> got some g13xhaze seeds germing


ok stoke as in tony pullis stoke lol as in fluked it to stay in the prem again this year stoke? i gotcha now.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

xyla said:


> lol stoke is right next to manchester
> u probs wont of erd of it its a shit whole
> and im only growing one because i got 5 ww seeds of a mate and only one was female took clones from her like 2 days ago so still in veg atm
> got some g13xhaze seeds germing


Ur near me then, i knew i had heard of stoke, i thought it was north but im shit at geography, so wasnt so sure.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> I use filters for my cigs
> 
> i try not to smoke em though!!! really depends you get me. I take alot of public transport so its more like while im waiting at bus stops n shit, for travel.
> 
> For spliffs strictly card tho


What is it with the filter possy for rollys lol, wrong wrong wrong lol.... right with the roach though, couldnt imagine a filter for a joint, not that i know anyone that has ever done it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> cant use tips in a rolly, bit of roach is all u need, tastes fuckin wierd when u use a tip, n i use a lil bit of a cig to help it stay lit, baccy is a lil to wet for my liking lol, although i did prefer baccy when smokin rocky, easy to roll lol


funny you mention rocky i was asked if i could ring around earlier and find any1 who got some and there's a major drought on by all accounts can't even get the crap, i haven't heard of that in a while i was given a laughable quote of £150 an o in a couple of days if i still wanted it and the guys the type that would cut talc if he thought he could make an extra penny, i haven't smoked any in a long time since it went down hill do you guys still come across it?


----------



## growwwww (Mar 11, 2010)

if u use a filter its easier to rool a cig on the go!

dnt have to start rolling a roach card n shit


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> funny you mention rocky i was asked if i could ring around earlier and find any1 who got some and there's a major drought on by all accounts can't even get the crap, i haven't heard of that in a while i was given a laughable quote of £150 an o in a couple of days if i still wanted it and the guys the type that would cut talc if he thought he could make an extra penny, i haven't smoked any in a long time since it went down hill do you guys still come across it?


£150 an OZ of rocky fuck me lol... nah mate i not seen any down this way for some time, the amount of blisters on thumbs from burning n crumbling it n then the hot rocked jumper n even worse when smokin in bed the craters in your neck lol

Wouldnt tuch it now for love n money, and i know a few people like that... cuttin talc, love it lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> if u use a filter its easier to rool a cig on the go!
> 
> dnt have to start rolling a roach card n shit


Nah lol, roll ur cig then roll the filter to fit, easyyyy lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

ive had that a few times tonight 404 error or something


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> funny you mention rocky i was asked if i could ring around earlier and find any1 who got some and there's a major drought on by all accounts can't even get the crap, i haven't heard of that in a while i was given a laughable quote of £150 an o in a couple of days if i still wanted it and the guys the type that would cut talc if he thought he could make an extra penny, i haven't smoked any in a long time since it went down hill do you guys still come across it?


150 an oz for rocky!!! dragon put the laptop down and go round there and bitch slap that twat! lmao ok im pissed thats abit extreme lol

but solid in the uk when i was buying it 6yrs ago was 50 an oz tops!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

hey sambo that keif makes for a nice smoke when you chuck a bit in do you think that home made hash is stronger i only ask coz it's made out of the same thing?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Nah lol, roll ur cig then roll the filter to fit, easyyyy lol


filters all the way smar3t or when im feeling wild menthol filters! lololol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo that keif makes for a nice smoke when you chuck a bit in do you think that home made hash is stronger i only ask coz it's made out of the same thing?


you could go all techinckal an say this n that but yeah m8 keif will get as fucked as ne gumby/bubble hash so what the point really???

now the butter thats a different story totally different high than smoking.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> filters all the way smar3t or when im feeling wild menthol filters! lololol


lolol, u wanna be carefull sambo mate, that rebelious streak you have could land u in trouble


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 150 an oz for rocky!!! dragon put the laptop down and go round there and bitch slap that twat! lmao ok im pissed thats abit extreme lol
> 
> but solid in the uk when i was buying it 6yrs ago was 50 an oz tops!


not extreme mate i did tell him he was taking the piss he is a cheeky little twat that thinks he's a gangster getting cheeky on the phone lol there a bitch slap coming soon i'm sure i see 1 in the future especially considering he lives 2 doors up from my parents


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 11, 2010)

uk growers please help 
im looking for something easy to grow like top 44 that grows well indoors and isnt really sensertive heres what iv got to choose from as theres a excellent sale on at www.femaleseeds-online.com
(i already have top 44)
*
 Super Silver Haze 
 Himalayan Gold 
 White Widow 
 Forest Blue. 
 Nevilles Haze 
 Hindu Kush  
 North Sky 
 Early Girl 
 Juicy Fruit 
 Swazi X 
 Shiva Shanti 
 Durban Poison 
 Early Pearl 
 Afghani 
 Hawaiian 
 Californian Orange 
 Big Bud 
 Top 44 
 Maple Leaf 
 Dutch Nebula 
 Hawaiian Indica 
 Shiva Afghani 
 White Rhino 
 Northern Light 
 Red Devil 
 Black Domina 
 Silver Haze 
 Afghani Gold 
 Great White Shark 
 Haze 
 Millennium 
 Kamamist 
 N Light /Shiva Haze 
 Super Crystal 
 B52 
 Original Misty 
 Skunk 
 N Light /Haze  
 Purple High 
 El Nino 
 Merry Crystal 
 Come Back Early 
 G13 
 Eclipse 
 First Lady 
 Fantasy 
 White Haze 
 African Mist 
 Armageddon 
 Jack Herer 
 Nl # Haze 
 K2  
*


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you could go all techinckal an say this n that but yeah m8 keif will get as fucked as ne gumby/bubble hash so what the point really???
> 
> now the butter thats a different story totally different high than smoking.


cheers mate had it on my mind earlier for quiet a while because i've been getting into some states smoking it lol at the mo i'm thinking that £1 odd for the tea strainer is worth every penny, and i'm thinking my first run at butter should be with my stuff just for the novelty of it really with them being my first's


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2010)

i'm busy wierding the building out with some loud lots of this 

[youtube]mQZS9h3ALfA[/youtube] 
love it 

edit that's a gay short cideo of it but the song is funky and trippy for me none the less so veeryone else must emberace this love of mine for the song else, well, i just turn it up a bnit more!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Right folks im off to bed

Take it easy people

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Right folks im off to bed
> 
> Take it easy people
> 
> Peace


good night mate take it easy


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Right folks im off to bed
> 
> Take it easy people
> 
> Peace


night smar3t take it easy m8.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats exactly it m8 i like to make gumby/bubble hash more as a novelty more than anything, just smoke the kief if ya carnt be arsed, gotta member dragon i aint climbin roof all day etc got alot more time on me hands.
> 
> have never tried the oil tho and what you got from site the other day sounds perfect??? plus that shit is worth bucks to ne1 that nos there smoke.
> 
> the butter is worth a bash tho, its a fucked up kinda stoned! not advisable if your on the roofs or even gotta function full stop lol


i think i will be sticking with mate due to being lazy lol i'll be having time to play around soon aswell hopefully i see a new career on the horizon with no alarm clock involved  and that stuff on site mate i'm blaming on you lol got my mind wandering on all the things to do with trim i was gob smacked to see them use gas to get oil out of a pipe and getting stoned on the roof makes for an interesting day i haven't done it recently but am tempted lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dragon i wish i had a trade m8 but i aint so its jermey kyle n growin for me lolol
> 
> my cuzon works for courts tho thats a huge roofing company in london n ive seen that boy go from a little seedling into a monster fucking tree lololol i understand how phisical n demanding roofing can be! on top of the factd its 1 of the most dangerous jobs n you carnt get work in the winter for shit lol so i kinda understand how hard it is and big respect.
> 
> and yeah that oil looks nice hay lol can you imagine how strong that shit is especially after smokin the thc dust cause thats strong aswel but oil would be even stronger!


lol that's what i'm aiming for mate i want part retirement , and yeah it's a crazy schedule with the weather, unfortunately though mate for all hard work i just seem to be getting fatter lol cheers for the respect mate it is a dangerous job but hopefully in a couple of weeks mate that'll be the end of it all together including the cash work, how do you smoke it though mate the oil i mean lol i can't imagine you'd stick it in a burn?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> right bedfordshire for me now!
> 
> gotta stop sayin that cause bedfordshire is far to close to me lolol
> 
> ...


take it easy mate lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

morning all

feelin ill from the vodka, in desperate need of a bacon roll.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

the bacon is smelling very nice now!

dusnt matter how late i go bed im always up just b4 the lights come on?


----------



## gym (Mar 12, 2010)

mate i wish i could get some nice bud where i am all thats here is shitty soapbar thats 65%plastic hence why im lookin to buy vire mail order


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

hey i been thinking of starting a grow of my own cos the shit im getting is exacly that........ shit !! 
im thinking ill use a CFL set up i want to do it stealthy. wats my best way to get my self going i want to grow 2 or 3 plants at a time how much space will i need and how many lights and which am i best useing 
1st time grower long time dreamer
-Stoney


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

gym said:


> mate i wish i could get some nice bud where i am all thats here is shitty soapbar thats 65%plastic hence why im lookin to buy vire mail order


https://www.bestbud.biz/site/index.php?route=account/login

http://bcmeds.ning.com/profiles/blogs/current-prices?id=3686904:BlogPost:6&page=5

ive done some research on the 2 and people are recieving what they order for NOW, these people dont generally hang around long tho n dont be suprised if you get ur first few orders then get ripped.

ive never ordered from them and never would but like i said people are receiving.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stoney1066 said:


> hey i been thinking of starting a grow of my own cos the shit im getting is exacly that........ shit !!
> im thinking ill use a CFL set up i want to do it stealthy. wats my best way to get my self going i want to grow 2 or 3 plants at a time how much space will i need and how many lights and which am i best useing
> 1st time grower long time dreamer
> -Stoney


how much you looking to spend on your setup m8?


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

as little as possible mate i just lost ma job too god dam resession bollox


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

i still want to get enough smoke to see me right tho so if i need to i can do maybe a 2 veg 2 flower set up


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stoney1066 said:


> as little as possible mate i just lost ma job too god dam resession bollox


yeah m8 this country is fucked right now so many are losing there jobs etc.

as for a setup well if ya a 1st timer soil is the way to go, and personally i would just get a 250hps or 400hps cause your get so much better weed n more of it with hps.

and also you can use the hps for veg n flower with cfls you would need the 2 bulbs red n blue a good cfl with both bulbs cost about £120ish where as a cheap 250hps will be 70-80ish.

then your gonna need good soil and nutes i carnt recommend bio-bizz all mix soil n there line of nutes more than enough they r very good n very forgiving for a beginner.

as for space well that all depends on how long you plan to veg them before flower?

there r other expenses but thats the basics lights/soil/nutes.


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

ive seen a few CFL grows done on here and CFL's seem to work great for the veg phase but maybe ill try the hps first 
i think i could go to about a meter squared to start with maybe bigger when i get the hang of evry thing 
wats the best way to get rid of the smell when i start the flowering them is there a way i could make something cheap my self 
rather than spending loads on carbon filters and such
thank mate -Stoney


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

hi guys, just got a 250 hps last month, could you tell me does a 400 get much hotter cause i was thinking of getting 1 but ive only got 3ft height


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2010)

i've a 6 foot by 2 fot by 8 foot cabinet with a big extraction fan and a cooltube for my 400w and it still get's toasty in the summer (85 sometimes upto 90 but rearely, being english summer)


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stoney1066 said:


> ive seen a few CFL grows done on here and CFL's seem to work great for the veg phase but maybe ill try the hps first
> i think i could go to about a meter squared to start with maybe bigger when i get the hang of evry thing
> wats the best way to get rid of the smell when i start the flowering them is there a way i could make something cheap my self
> rather than spending loads on carbon filters and such
> thank mate -Stoney


i totally agree m8 bout the cfls for veg they are abit slower but seem to keep the plant much more bushy i love em for veg but thats it, imo they just aint strong enough for flower yeah people on hear r getting yields from them but they r fairly small yields n i doubt very much the bud is as strong as grown with hps.

dunno bout the smell stoney the only solutions i no of r expensive i.e carbon fliters or ozone generators, spose you could try plug-ins n n other smellys etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi guys, just got a 250 hps last month, could you tell me does a 400 get much hotter cause i was thinking of getting 1 but ive only got 3ft height


sorry m8 never had a 400 got a 250 tho n i love it for sidelighting they hardly giv off ne heat i got mine very close.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i've a 6 foot by 2 fot by 8 foot cabinet with a big extraction fan and a cooltube for my 400w and it still get's toasty in the summer (85 sometimes upto 90 but rearely, being english summer)


 
i think i will just add another 250 watt hps instead, time to retire my cfls.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

for TTT, that vid was really gay and u have the cheek to call football gay lmfao ( no i dunt need it nailing back on neither lol)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry m8 never had a 400 got a 250 tho n i love it for sidelighting they hardly giv off ne heat i got mine very close.


  you got a 250 for side? you got bigger than 400 as main then?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> you got a 250 for side? you got bigger than 400 as main then?


got 2 600s m8 then hung a 250 the wrong way round for sidelighting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahahah freudian slip there sambo plug ins and incest!?!?!?!? sounds like a dodgy prono


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

so if i use cfl for veging wat will i need (how many and watts) and wheres the best place to get a hps 250 from for the flowering ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah freudian slip there sambo plug ins and incest!?!?!?!? sounds like a dodgy prono


lmfao! i only just noticed that lol im off to edit that post lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stoney1066 said:


> so if i use cfl for veging wat will i need (how many and watts) and wheres the best place to get a hps 250 from for the flowering ?


i have used a 250watt blue cfl with wicked results for veg.

heres a good site to get equipment off ive ordered loads of times n they always delivered nxt day or so no probs.

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i have used a 250watt blue cfl with wicked results for veg.
> 
> heres a good site to get equipment off ive ordered loads of times n they always delivered nxt day or so no probs.
> 
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/


 
yeah greens got 10 percent off at mo, used enviros for last few years, agree a 200 or 250 blue is god for 4 plant veg i reckon


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2010)

good morning to all you happy sparkly people out in hashy haze cyber land........yes, this fuckin sobriety seems to be havin a weird effect on me, i'm a happy chappy today(mite be becoz i actually manged to sleep last nite without twitching like a somalian whores pussy) only thing thats gettin to me really is the medication im using(actually prescribed from a REAL doctor....oooohhhh spoooky, although the doc did remind me of dr nic from the simpsons....strange considering she was a woman!)this ant abuse(dysulfrum) leaves yoo a bit fuckin goofy for your first hour or so though.....driving the kid to school was a bit mario kartish and then trying to buy cigs on the way home was fuckin just plain silly...had to stare at a handful of coins for 5 mins b4 i worked out i had enuff to pay for them. even managed to get a crisis loan from the dole as well, i keep on wantin to say really smart arse stuff when they ask me fuckin obvious questions but you know you gotta hold back in order to get the cash...e.g can u get money from any where else? first thoughts; balaclava, claw hammer, corner shop. answer no. next question ; are you from a foreign country? well as i dont know the fuckin nationallity of the foreskin blister i'm talkin to then i cant truthfully answer that. ....ah well fuck it cunts given me £105.36....yes i know, why dont they just round it up or down. they actually asked me when was the last time i had eaten??? i'm standin there, phone cradled between neck and ear, cig burning in ashtray, cuppa coffee in hand and mouth half full of mini cheddars....and i really, reallly,really wanted to say i had just eaten my bird out 30 mins before.....i'm now goin to set fire to a celtic fan .....no reason.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmfao! i only just noticed that lol im off to edit that post lol



BOOOOOOO


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

are you from a foreign country? well as i dont know the fuckin nationallity of the foreskin blister i'm talkin to then i cant truthfully answer that.

SUch a funny cnut lol gota clean the tea off the moniter again u barstard lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh and we called really thin roll ups either spiders legs or barlinnie thinnies, when i was last in the big porridge factory i could actually get around 35 rollies from a half oz(no shit)....and sambo as for intelligence mate i went to both university and jail(number of times!!), i'm still fuckin positive that my second choice has provided me with more work skills and a greater chance of surving an economic meltdown mate.......and one things for certain the people in the concrete palace were usually more well balanced.....maybe not all of them though!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

dura made me do that b4 too with his bloody funny posts!


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> good morning to all you happy sparkly people out in hashy haze cyber land........yes, this fuckin sobriety seems to be havin a weird effect on me, i'm a happy chappy today(mite be becoz i actually manged to sleep last nite without twitching like a somalian whores pussy) only thing thats gettin to me really is the medication im using(actually prescribed from a REAL doctor....oooohhhh spoooky, although the doc did remind me of dr nic from the simpsons....strange considering she was a woman!)this ant abuse(dysulfrum) leaves yoo a bit fuckin goofy for your first hour or so though.....driving the kid to school was a bit mario kartish and then trying to buy cigs on the way home was fuckin just plain silly...had to stare at a handful of coins for 5 mins b4 i worked out i had enuff to pay for them. even managed to get a crisis loan from the dole as well, i keep on wantin to say really smart arse stuff when they ask me fuckin obvious questions but you know you gotta hold back in order to get the cash...e.g can u get money from any where else? first thoughts; balaclava, claw hammer, corner shop. answer no. next question ; are you from a foreign country? well as i dont know the fuckin nationallity of the foreskin blister i'm talkin to then i cant truthfully answer that. ....ah well fuck it cunts given me £105.36....yes i know, why dont they just round it up or down. they actually asked me when was the last time i had eaten??? i'm standin there, phone cradled between neck and ear, cig burning in ashtray, cuppa coffee in hand and mouth half full of mini cheddars....and i really, reallly,really wanted to say i had just eaten my bird out 30 mins before.....i'm now goin to set fire to a celtic fan .....no reason.


LMFAO i know exactly wat ya mean they ask well to many questions id expect to have life lines and 1 million quid at the end 
-Stoney


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2010)

The Mirror: "Jade, one year on."

Surely not much happened in the last year?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh and we called really thin roll ups either spiders legs or barlinnie thinnies, when i was last in the big porridge factory i could actually get around 35 rollies from a half oz(no shit)....and sambo as for intelligence mate i went to both university and jail(number of times!!), i'm still fuckin positive that my second choice has provided me with more work skills and a greater chance of surving an economic meltdown mate.......and one things for certain the people in the concrete palace were usually more well balanced.....maybe not all of them though!!!!


that was pissed up dumbarse comment dura my oldman has done 13yrs in total but is 1 of the most intelliegent men ive ever nown. and if you noticed it was deleted this morning. missed that 1 opps was suppose to hav been deleted like the others i deleted this morn.

not for me tho prison,


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> The Mirror: "Jade, one year on."
> 
> Surely not much happened in the last year?


lol well ya would think not 


On this greens site which is the 250 hps 

-Stoney


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/Grow-Lights-189/Euro-Grow-Light-802.asp

theres the 250 stoney


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

lol I read duras posts out to me mates to make them laugh too, hes goten a littel fan club from my visitors lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> The Mirror: "Jade, one year on."
> 
> Surely not much happened in the last year?



Thats just rotten


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

shes just rotten


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 12, 2010)

do i need the duel spectrum or sodium 1 and would the lights fron a lizards tank do the same job ??


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> shes just rotten


she fuking is now after a year in the ground lol worm casts in a box now.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stoney1066 said:


> do i need the duel spectrum or sodium 1 and would the lights fron a lizards tank do the same job ??


i presume the dual spectrum 1 means you can run hps and mh? if so get that 1 you might wana use the mh bulb at some point n both are the same price.

think them reptile light are uv lights aint they? ava read up i think they can be good for a plant but only in small doses and at certain points of the flower period im not 100% sure tho m8.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

they do a 250 dual spec bulb now


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> they do a 250 dual spec bulb now


ok cheers del, personally id go for the sodium then stoney i thought it was a light that u could change from hps to mh etc, not a dual spectrum bulb.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

just checked, my maxibright 250 ballast from greens takes halide or hps anyway, arent they all like that?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> just checked, my maxibright 250 ballast from greens takes halide or hps anyway, arent they all like that?


dont think so m8 the more expensiv ones maybe? but i payd 90quid for my 600s n 75 for the 250 n they carnt run both lights only sodium.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2010)

maybe its the newer ones that are now being made dual


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

duel spectrum means both colour spectrums not the type of light but yes hps gives reddish colours and mh give blue. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

hey there guys how's every1 doing on this fine day?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

i don't know much about bulbs but grolux slyvannia bulbs are dual spectrum about £20 each (600w) that's what i got in mine i don't know about the life span on other bulbs but these they recommend changing every 2months or at least growell does


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh good god this reality shit is not a fun place to be......i think im gonna need sum valium to get thru the next cpl of days.....found a few morphene pills in my wallet but think that may be a tad extreme. maybe the trainspotting aproach could be used; chicken soup, some downers and a load of porn. im fuckin cracking up here!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2010)

well lads hope u all went and bought your mothers days cards( or just flowers in the case of bobbie and freddy goody). i actually prefer fathers day coz u get to watch all the little housing scheme trolls wandering about with quizzical looks on there faces.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening folks

Well finished workin for company A today, kinda sad really but had to be done, only to get a call from my new boss on the way home sayin he changin my contract to 3 months which has pissed me off royally, so not in the best of moods, will be havin words with him on monday morning b4 my ass touches a seat... Dura mate no matter how bad a day you always make me laugh, n i needed it so thanks....

To the guy askin bout HPS the www.grotec.co.uk have a 600w HPS digital ballst for £100, complate with bulb digital ballst and reflector, can be knocked down to a 400W aswell (its a duel spectrum bulb), so depending on money thats prob ur best bet, but for ur space they throw out some heat, so wise to get a cool shade/aerowing cool shade asweel @ £50, same site also has a HVK 100A fan ducting and carbon filter for £100... think ur best bet is work out how much you can spend, then buy ur essentials from that.

Not stoppin, gonna go get totally mullered n hopefully get into a fight to work out my frustrations lol

Hope your days been better than mine

Take it easy... 

Peace


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got meself a bag of e-cheese so am happyish can't seem to get rid of these little bastards in my coco think there springtails tryed pest off, tryed tabacco juice they just started moving round more an b4 I give them a real gud flush just to try an keep the numbers down 
ps Av been told that the police are getting addresses from hydro shops so be careful were u order off the net peace


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2010)

while i'm trying to catch up on your banter, i'll let you listen to this, don't post till you finnish, then maybe i'll be back on the right page 

[youtube]WhBoR_tgXCI[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2010)

well looks like i need to be getting to stokes croft for the launch, hell yes!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Just got meself a bag of e-cheese so am happyish can't seem to get rid of these little bastards in my coco think there springtails tryed pest off, tryed tabacco juice they just started moving round more an b4 I give them a real gud flush just to try an keep the numbers down
> ps Av been told that the police are getting addresses from hydro shops so be careful were u order off the net peace


ive had some bug problems in the past ive always identified the bug then brought the right predetor mite to eat the fuckers has worked every time.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey there guys how's every1 doing on this fine day?


alrite dragon yeah im good m8, just watching tv with the missus ona friday night lol fuck i must be getting old lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ive had some bug problems in the past ive always identified the bug then brought the right predetor mite to eat the fuckers has worked every time.



I can't really coz av got a small grow box in the bedroom an me birds not a fan of insects lol cheers tho


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> I can't really coz av got a small grow box in the bedroom an me birds not a fan of insects lol cheers tho


 
i thought the same m8, i dunno what bugs you got? this grow my problem has been thrips the predetor mites for thrips come in sachets which you just hang on the plants and i opened a sachet n it looks like sawdust??? no crawly bugs??? but within 2days my thrip problem was solved, the sachets have been on the plants 5wks now and im yet to see a bug? but the thrip problem is well sorted.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo 

you and me both mate watching eastenders at the mo and the worst part is at this moment in time i wouldn't change it for the world lol defo getting old sat yer putting my homer simpson arse print into my settee lol been casing up the new room today and i've got alot of work ahead of me the next couple of weeks and it looks like i'm gonna be joining smart in having some kind of closed system air cooled thing going on i'm struggling to work it out and think the only way is gonna be to finish all the work and then order in to suite that's a bit shit lol it didn't go according to plan my little look up there a bit to stoned and broke the velux window blind and the hatch lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sambo
> 
> you and me both mate watching eastenders at the mo and the worst part is at this moment in time i wouldn't change it for the world lol defo getting old sat yer putting my homer simpson arse print into my settee lol been casing up the new room today and i've got alot of work ahead of me the next couple of weeks and it looks like i'm gonna be joining smart in having some kind of closed system air cooled thing going on i'm struggling to work it out and think the only way is gonna be to finish all the work and then order in to suite that's a bit shit lol it didn't go according to plan my little look up there a bit to stoned and broke the velux window blind and the hatch lol


good to hear it aint just me lol i no what you mean tho m8 i just carnt be arsed with the getting wrecked on all sorts, fighting, etc nemore, im quite happy with my boring old life dontv mean i aint abit naughty now n then but yeah im quite happy 2 sitting watching t.v with my girl.

how ya chronic doing now then dragon they must be coming along quite nice now? and did ya end up throwing them g13s? hope not.

it kills me throwing healthy plants my friend is all for only keeping the best clones n throwin the rest i understand where hes cumin from but i carnt do it id rather just stick them in the corner of my room so they aint stealing light from the good ones n just let em flower, they dont yield much but an oz or 3/4s is better than throwing them.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> good to hear it aint just me lol i no what you mean tho m8 i just carnt be arsed with the getting wrecked on all sorts, fighting, etc nemore, im quite happy with my boring old life dontv mean i aint abit naughty now n then but yeah im quite happy 2 sitting watching t.v with my girl.
> 
> how ya chronic doing now then dragon they must be coming along quite nice now? and did ya end up throwing them g13s? hope not.
> 
> it kills me throwing healthy plants my friend is all for only keeping the best clones n throwin the rest i understand where hes cumin from but i carnt do it id rather just stick them in the corner of my room so they aint stealing light from the good ones n just let em flower, they dont yield much but an oz or 3/4s is better than throwing them.


i know what you meen mate i used to be the same but now i have a warden like you said down to the occasional days heer and there, the chronic are ok mate there still quiet small and i kept the g13 i'm gonna put them in a seperate part of the garden and take clones off them same as the chronic just not as many to see how they do, and i think i'll be the same and just chuck the smaller 1's outside or something or leave them on the edge of the room in the future like you said they are there ready why not have a bit extra


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

so you started to sort that pipen out u got from site yet then dragon im shit with making things but it dont seem that difficult to make them cylinder fingys to make the oil? ive never even seen honey oil in the uk? i think you just let it dry a little then smoke it in pipes n bongs but im shore if u let it dry enough you could roll a joint with it.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> so you started to sort that pipen out u got from site yet then dragon im shit with making things but it dont seem that difficult to make them cylinder fingys to make the oil? ive never even seen honey oil in the uk? i think you just let it dry a little then smoke it in pipes n bongs but im shore if u let it dry enough you could roll a joint with it.


not yrt mate i'm gonna do it 2mo i gotta clean them up other than that all i need is a bit of fine netting and some butane and good to go a couple of the plastic stop ends already had single small hole and i lined it up with the bottle i got yer and it's the perfect size so gotta stick a couple of little holes in the others, i think it'll take a lot of trim i'm gonna give it a run after the butter or if i got enough i'll make a little tiny bit with the small tube i was thinking of using the 100's of tiny little airy buds underneath but think they might be beeter served in the butter what you reckon mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> not yrt mate i'm gonna do it 2mo i gotta clean them up other than that all i need is a bit of fine netting and some butane and good to go a couple of the plastic stop ends already had single small hole and i lined it up with the bottle i got yer and it's the perfect size so gotta stick a couple of little holes in the others, i think it'll take a lot of trim i'm gonna give it a run after the butter or if i got enough i'll make a little tiny bit with the small tube i was thinking of using the 100's of tiny little airy buds underneath but think they might be beeter served in the butter what you reckon mate?


depends how little n underdeveloped they are m8? personally i chuck a few of them in with each oz they make up quite abit of weight overall the shit that people buy 2day if they got the nerve to moan about a few small buds then fuck em i refuse to sell them again!

i only make butter/hash outa trim personally, shore your get more oil out the small buds than trim but unless you no people who really no there shit n will pay top £££ for the oil then id rather put my small buds in with the rest.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

its all good people saying we should only sell at low prices and these people charging 200 an oz r scum etc but its a sellers market out there people r hungry as fuck for decent weed so why am i gonna sell at old skool prices when i can get 180-200 all day it dont make sense???

i suppose its what your growing for really lots r just growing for abit of percy n sorting out a few friends but then again lots aint.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> depends how little n underdeveloped they are m8? personally i chuck a few of them in with each oz they make up quite abit of weight overall the shit that people buy 2day if they got the nerve to moan about a few small buds then fuck em i refuse to sell them again!
> 
> i only make butter/hash outa trim personally, shore your get more oil out the small buds than trim but unless you no people who really no there shit n will pay top £££ for the oil then id rather put my small buds in with the rest.


i'm with you mate i meant the tiny little 1's thats under the canopy they don't look sellable at the mo although i suppose a few might do in a couple of weeks i think the only way to make them worth anything would be to do a double harvest and give the bottoms an extra few weeks but i'd rather drop them and use the light plus it means a little more for me lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

lol i dunno bout double harvest im with u dragon id rather chop n go again but if they r really bad bud keep em m8 make oil/hash/butter for urself n good m8s cause unless people really no there shit they aint gonna pay what ur oil/hash is worth ava look at amsterdam cafe prices bubble hash gos for silly money per gram but if you asked for that in the uk from people that dont no there shit they would larf at ur prices n go back to there soapbar lol

i dunno how heavy a smoker u are m8 but i only ever keep an oz or 2 for myself no matter how big my harvest is cause if its there in abundance ill smoke it super fast an oz every 3/4days n when ya sellin basically ur just smoking up money!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol i dunno bout double harvest im with u dragon id rather chop n go again but if they r really bad bud keep em m8 make oil/hash/butter for urself n good m8s cause unless people really no there shit they aint gonna pay what ur oil/hash is worth ava look at amsterdam cafe prices bubble hash gos for silly money per gram but if you asked for that in the uk from people that dont no there shit they would larf at ur prices n go back to there soapbar lol
> 
> i dunno how heavy a smoker u are m8 but i only ever keep an oz or 2 for myself no matter how big my harvest is cause if its there in abundance ill smoke it super fast an oz every 3/4days n when ya sellin basically ur just smoking up money!


loli know mate i will be keeping it for me, i smoke about 4 joints a day but that's coz of the misses if i had my way it would be a lot more when i buy it it's a tenner a day when i was single about an oz or so a wk with ease i don't think i'll be keeping any of this for me apart from the odd sample joint but from the next lot i'm gonna allocate an oz a harvest for myself plus the trim and hope that lasts lol oh yeah at the mo just starting joint no.6 fi nished at half 3 and misses was working evenings so thought i'd take advantage while she was away lol i have the same prob the more i have, i have just sat in the house smoking before and it goes too quickly, i'm hoping to find out soon how much i'll go through while jeremy k and just looking after little 1's


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

i moan at the missus everyday for watchin jeremy lol but i just carnt help sneaking a peak over the laptop lol i can never undersatnd why them people go on national tele to embarress themselfs tho??? but then again most of em r smack heads n i no for a fact they do pay em cause bout 7-8yrs ago my sister wanted to go on trisha lol i moved away from the area we was living in n she was bullied pretty bad at school i was living 300miles away so couldnt sort it, but neway trisha wanted me on the programme as the main guest a show about bullying making family ties stronger lol and they were offering me 120quid n a night in a top hotel to go on it lol i was stealing £300 a day from work at the time so i said no n plus no way i was going on trisha lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> loli know mate i will be keeping it for me, i smoke about 4 joints a day but that's coz of the misses if i had my way it would be a lot more when i buy it it's a tenner a day when i was single about an oz or so a wk with ease i don't think i'll be keeping any of this for me apart from the odd sample joint but from the next lot i'm gonna allocate an oz a harvest for myself plus the trim and hope that lasts lol oh yeah at the mo just starting joint no.6 fi nished at half 3 and misses was working evenings so thought i'd take advantage while she was away lol i have the same prob the more i have, i have just sat in the house smoking before and it goes too quickly, i'm hoping to find out soon how much i'll go through while jeremy k and just looking after little 1's


if its there ur smoke it dragon lol i like a nice packed joint if im having a joint so if i got shitloads of grn ill fink nothing of putting a .7 or more ina joint 10 of those n u smoked a Q do that everyday n ur smoking nearly £400 aweek! thats serious £££


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i moan at the missus everyday for watchin jeremy lol but i just carnt help sneaking a peak over the laptop lol i can never undersatnd why them people go on national tele to embarress themselfs tho??? but then again most of em r smack heads n i no for a fact they do pay em cause bout 7-8yrs ago my sister wanted to go on trisha lol i moved away from the area we was living in n she was bullied pretty bad at school i was living 300miles away so couldnt sort it, but neway trisha wanted me on the programme as the main guest a show about bullying making family ties stronger lol and they were offering me 120quid n a night in a top hotel to go on it lol i was stealing £300 a day from work at the time so i said no n plus no way i was going on trisha lol


sorry to hear about your sis mate i know bullying sucks first hand, and i don't blame you for not going on there especially when you can earn more in work lol that's th kind of job i'd like, and i,ve had to sit through a couple of episodes of jk and it amuses the shit out of me watching the little crack hrads making a show of themselves most of them need putting out of their misery lol i'm determined i'm gonna give it a try gonna need to get a day time tv schedule sorted ready for my full retirement


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah was a crazy job m8! i was a weighbridge operator at a big rubbish dump in the centerish of london and if you wana dump trade waste in them places it cost £60 a tonne id do it 30quid no receipt and all day long! the whole site was in on it but obviously i had pretty much the main control cause i had to weigh the vehicles in and out was some crazy days! was living ina luxary flat on the river going on 3/4 hols a yr but also spending 2g a month on drugs! in the end the drugs sent me nuts n i ended up in places u couldnt imagine lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> if its there ur smoke it dragon lol i like a nice packed joint if im having a joint so if i got shitloads of grn ill fink nothing of putting a .7 or more ina joint 10 of those n u smoked a Q do that everyday n ur smoking nearly £400 aweek! thats serious £££


fucking hell that's some cash when you add it up mate i don't put that much in the day time burns i make a single king size if it's early in the day any thing more and my day ends there lol i won't be smoking that much i'm to greedy i hope but wouldn't guarantee it lol i am gonna have to make the most of it while i can though i don't think it'll be that long before i get the knock at the door with it all going in the attic the chopper is always over mine it doesn't bother me any more i got a bit de sensitised to it now but i'm sure they'll catch on sooner or later when it goes up there i'm hoping for a year or so


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell that's some cash when you add it up mate i don't put that much in the day time burns i make a single king size if it's early in the day any thing more and my day ends there lol i won't be smoking that much i'm to greedy i hope but wouldn't guarantee it lol i am gonna have to make the most of it while i can though i don't think it'll be that long before i get the knock at the door with it all going in the attic the chopper is always over mine it doesn't bother me any more i got a bit de sensitised to it now but i'm sure they'll catch on sooner or later when it goes up there i'm hoping for a year or so


yeah it easily adds up m8, n i no what ya talking about m8 ive thought the same for yrs lol everytime u hear a chopper do u honestly think its got a the heat seeker malarky going on??? is it even a police chopper? if so whos to say they aint looking for a crim? it just a paranoid mentality m8 cause ur doing sumfing illegal n it wont go away n never should cause then u get sloppy, for yrs ive been finkin the same n if it ever dus happen so fucking what il do some community service at most or ava month or 2 away from the missus no more than that.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

i would never be too happy with the loft fingy but then again i dont beleive a few lights is giving off that much more difference than say a home business ina loft conversion multiple computers,heaters etc if u aint taking the piss with lights then i think ur be good for as long as it takes for sum1 to grass u up not no helis! apart from family who also grow only 2 trusted people no about my shit and even that 2 much for my liking.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah was a crazy job m8! i was a weighbridge operator at a big rubbish dump in the centerish of london and if you wana dump trade waste in them places it cost £60 a tonne id do it 30quid no receipt and all day long! the whole site was in on it but obviously i had pretty much the main control cause i had to weigh the vehicles in and out was some crazy days! was living ina luxary flat on the river going on 3/4 hols a yr but also spending 2g a month on drugs! in the end the drugs sent me nuts n i ended up in places u couldnt imagine lol


that sounds like a goooood no. mate and i couldn't imagine spending that sort of money on drugs i get messed up on not much at all when it comes to the class A's the sniff does horrible things to me after a couple of lines a little bit of the fast keeps me up for days straight e's spin me out K i only tried once but really liked it spaced right out loving the night club lights lol and i avoided almost everything else couple diff tabs but not the best feelings i think a couple of k a month would finish me lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i thought the same m8, i dunno what bugs you got? this grow my problem has been thrips the predetor mites for thrips come in sachets which you just hang on the plants and i opened a sachet n it looks like sawdust??? no crawly bugs??? but within 2days my thrip problem was solved, the sachets have been on the plants 5wks now and im yet to see a bug? but the thrip problem is well sorted.


Am not that sure wat iv got I did have thrips adults then I spried the plants never saw 1 again then I notice these little White things in the coco so done me research an come up with three results springtails,thrips,Symphilids it's 1 of them think it's springtails as wen I was watching them they were jumping only some of them I think I seen 1 fly 2day but it might of jumped then got Blu by the fan ether way can't get rid of them il keep in mind the sachets. They are fast wen moving threw the soil I think it's six legs with to feelers not fat like a mite but not like a centerpeed "speeling" Wat was urs like in the soil?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Am not that sure wat iv got I did have thrips adults then I spried the plants never saw 1 again then I notice these little White things in the coco so done me research an come up with three results springtails,thrips,Symphilids it's 1 of them think it's springtails as wen I was watching them they were jumping only some of them I think I seen 1 fly 2day but it might of jumped then got Blu by the fan ether way can't get rid of them il keep in mind the sachets. They are fast wen moving threw the soil I think it's six legs with to feelers not fat like a mite but not like a centerpeed "speeling" Wat was urs like in the soil?


nar m8 they were breeding under the pots i never actually saw ne in the soil n there was bugs flying around im not even that sure they were thrips??? but thats what a friend said they were n the predetor mite scoffed them all lol after i put the sachets on the plants it was funny cause all the flying bugs moved away from the plants to the other side of the room lol n over the 2days the 1s breeding under the pots disapeered???

all i was trying to say m8 was that not all the predetor mites r like in the vids on youtubes ladybugs etc you honestly wouldnt even fink there bugs in these sachets it just like sawdust??? but they chomp up the thrips which must be double maybe 3x there size???


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

Wats going on lads did ya's watch the hidden garden program on bbcthree it showed u wat the heli looks for they haven't got the propper 1 on the busy1 the use the electrical companys 1 it's used for faulty wires an ya roof lights up if it's not done proper av got a little veg room going on in an eve in the loft an think they may have spotted that because the popped up a few notes on the row they just put u on a list a wait for more evidence or knock an ask to av a look with no warrent but wen u say no they will get 1 lol fuckers


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah it easily adds up m8, n i no what ya talking about m8 ive thought the same for yrs lol everytime u hear a chopper do u honestly think its got a the heat seeker malarky going on??? is it even a police chopper? if so whos to say they aint looking for a crim? it just a paranoid mentality m8 cause ur doing sumfing illegal n it wont go away n never should cause then u get sloppy, for yrs ive been finkin the same n if it ever dus happen so fucking what il do some community service at most or ava month or 2 away from the missus no more than that.


i think the same mate the risk is worth the gain all day in my opinion and like you said worse case senario a hol from the misses and maybe lose the house because it rented neither poses a prob that i can see lol i don't worry about the choppers now mate i did though but now it is about all the time i'd have a breakdown if i worried everytime i heard it, the prob with the attic i'm using is there's not alot of the houses converted round here because they're pretty small and it won't take long for the heat to build up once it's full but like you said hopefully it'll blend in with the rest of the legit conversions around when it's done the only thing i think will let me down is the heat exhaust i've been rackingmy brains on how to vent without the heat showing up at the mo my exhaust vents out of the tent through 2m of ducting into the carbon filter which is in a fish tank on the floor next to the tent


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> nar m8 they were breeding under the pots i never actually saw ne in the soil n there was bugs flying around im not even that sure they were thrips??? but thats what a friend said they were n the predetor mite scoffed them all lol after i put the sachets on the plants it was funny cause all the flying bugs moved away from the plants to the other side of the room lol n over the 2days the 1s breeding under the pots disapeered???
> 
> all i was trying to say m8 was that not all the predetor mites r like in the vids on youtubes ladybugs etc you honestly wouldnt even fink there bugs in these sachets it just like sawdust??? but they chomp up the thrips which must be double maybe 3x there size???


Cheers for the info


----------



## djy2k (Mar 12, 2010)

yea i saw that it was interesting but funny to lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that sounds like a goooood no. mate and i couldn't imagine spending that sort of money on drugs i get messed up on not much at all when it comes to the class A's the sniff does horrible things to me after a couple of lines a little bit of the fast keeps me up for days straight e's spin me out K i only tried once but really liked it spaced right out loving the night club lights lol and i avoided almost everything else couple diff tabs but not the best feelings i think a couple of k a month would finish me lol


im not proud of it m8 it was a long time ago now n i could have brought a house with that £££ but no point crying over spilt milk or whatever, i would order benzos n morphine pills online like the stuff that killed jacko lol oxys,percs,vicodin then top all that shit up with copius amounts of white n crack it aint hard to spend 2g a month on drugs. Sad n pointless but not hard lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think the same mate the risk is worth the gain all day in my opinion and like you said worse case senario a hol from the misses and maybe lose the house because it rented neither poses a prob that i can see lol i don't worry about the choppers now mate i did though but now it is about all the time i'd have a breakdown if i worried everytime i heard it, the prob with the attic i'm using is there's not alot of the houses converted round here because they're pretty small and it won't take long for the heat to build up once it's full but like you said hopefully it'll blend in with the rest of the legit conversions around when it's done the only thing i think will let me down is the heat exhaust i've been rackingmy brains on how to vent without the heat showing up at the mo my exhaust vents out of the tent through 2m of ducting into the carbon filter which is in a fish tank on the floor next to the tent


If u have a chimney breast knock a brick out an vent it out threw that or a caverty that joins u to next door because then they don't no witch house just a thought


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

djy2k said:


> yea i saw that it was interesting but funny to lol


saw what m8?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

The program I mentioned on BBC three called secret garden think he's on about that.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im not proud of it m8 it was a long time ago now n i could have brought a house with that £££ but no point crying over spilt milk or whatever, i would order benzos n morphine pills online like the stuff that killed jacko lol oxys,percs,vicodin then top all that shit up with copius amounts of white n crack it aint hard to spend 2g a month on drugs. Sad n pointless but not hard lol


i can imagine now with that shopping list mate lol and defo no point in crying over the shit we done i wasted a small fortune on a couple of years hard drinking and etc over a couple of years not as much as you but quiet alot and i think if hadn't have waisted it while it was coming in fast i would have probably done something silly with a large amount of saved money being single and living at home at the time, i've come close to making a few bad desitions


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

im fucking shit at construction lol my oldman when he wasnt being a crim was a plasterer and tried to teach me many time but if u aint interested u wont learn, im pretty useless at everyfing come to fink of it lol

neway what about venting that heat below back into the house we cut hole in the ceiling all the time n vent upward why not down?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> The program I mentioned on BBC three called secret garden think he's on about that.


think he needs to learn how to use the quoate button then cause we was talking bout that ages ago bobby?

i watched it m8 n just thought another programme full of scare tatics!

fear is a powerful tool which the goverments of today use in many ways! just imo


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> If u have a chimney breast knock a brick out an vent it out threw that or a caverty that joins u to next door because then they don't no witch house just a thought


cheers mate i have a chimney breast to work with so i have a couple of options, the cavity idea causes to many possible long term probs with the neighbours because it would cause damp patches behind any hot spots they might have, the biggest prob is not having a direct source of cold air to help cool the room the only window in there will buried under 4 layers and it's a lot of meter's to run ducting down out the hatch to a bedroom window, there is gonna be away around it i just havent figured it out yet lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i have a chimney breast to work with so i have a couple of options, the cavity idea causes to many possible long term probs with the neighbours because it would cause damp patches behind any hot spots they might have, the biggest prob is not having a direct source of cold air to help cool the room the only window in there will buried under 4 layers and it's a lot of meter's to run ducting down out the hatch to a bedroom window, there is gonna be away around it i just havent figured it out yet lol


Get ur air in from the chimney breast that will be fresh air


----------



## natures.medicine (Mar 12, 2010)

this is my lowryder ak47, gown outdoors in the uk . but its been harsh recently and the plants real droopy have a look, what can i do to spring her back to life? shes inside under a 15w fluro for a couple days now . how can i bring her back to life!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> im fucking shit at construction lol my oldman when he wasnt being a crim was a plasterer and tried to teach me many time but if u aint interested u wont learn, im pretty useless at everyfing come to fink of it lol
> 
> neway what about venting that heat below back into the house we cut hole in the ceiling all the time n vent upward why not down?


lol i'm not very good either ok it works but it aint pretty i'm sure that's a quote lol and i had thought of venting down into the house via the hatch and using the chimney as air in but i'm not sure how stealthy it'll be with the noise if i don't have the hole in the hatch you should be able to stand underneath it with out being able to hear anything i was planning on filling the large gap with insulatin the hatch is like a rectangular box already filled with insulation i've already beefed up the floor and hatch could look into making some sort of noise reducing box system


----------



## cheesewrek (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi fellow uk growers, greetings from oop north. Been lurking and learning stuff on the site.
Decided to register and just posted details of my grow with a couple of pics in the introduce yourself section.

https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/310905-hello-across-atlantic.html

Doing cheese for my first grow as the clones were available at the time, i have smoked a fair bit of this stain before
and its evil shit for real!

Cheers for reading. CW


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

natures.medicine said:


> this is my lowryder ak47, gown outdoors in the uk . but its been harsh recently and the plants real droopy have a look, what can i do to spring her back to life? shes inside under a 15w fluro for a couple days now . how can i bring her back to life!


1st off them auto aint up to much imo secondly the other night it was -5c in my area what do expected? carnt really be puttin nefing outdoor in the uk till end of april or when the frosts have totally stopped.

best advice i could giv would be to start some new fem or regular seed now so they are ready for the end of april, dunno what ya gonna get from that auto if anything? even in optimum conditions they only yield an oz+ lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

natures.medicine said:


> this is my lowryder ak47, gown outdoors in the uk . but its been harsh recently and the plants real droopy have a look, what can i do to spring her back to life? shes inside under a 15w fluro for a couple days now . how can i bring her back to life!


A better light an keep her warm for a bit


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Get ur air in from the chimney breast that will be fresh air


cheers mate i am giving it some serious thought i'm gonna need it from somewhere and at the mo that's looking to be the best place


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

cheesewrek said:


> Hi fellow uk growers, greetings from oop north. Been lurking and learning stuff on the site.
> Decided to register and just posted details of my grow with a couple of pics in the introduce yourself section.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/310905-hello-across-atlantic.html
> ...


is that exodus cheese ya growing m8? n welcome to riu n the uk thread, stick around theres some funny people in here n lots of good info.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

cheesewrek said:


> Hi fellow uk growers, greetings from oop north. Been lurking and learning stuff on the site.
> Decided to register and just posted details of my grow with a couple of pics in the introduce yourself section.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/310905-hello-across-atlantic.html
> ...


alright mate good and your cheese are hear to join us what strain is it?


----------



## cheesewrek (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> is that exodus cheese ya growing m8? n welcome to riu n the uk thread, stick around theres some funny people in here n lots of good info.


Cheers for the welcome, I'll deffo stick around.

As for the exact strain i'm not too sure, lol.
Its ruinous though i can tell you that much

Thanks again dude its great to be able to have like minded friends to chat with, secrecy being such an issue an all that shit.

CW


----------



## natures.medicine (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 1st off them auto aint up to much imo secondly the other night it was -5c in my area what do expected? carnt really be puttin nefing outdoor in the uk till end of april or when the frosts have totally stopped.
> 
> best advice i could giv would be to start some new fem or regular seed now so they are ready for the end of april, dunno what ya gonna get from that auto if anything? even in optimum conditions they only yield an oz+ lol


I Was giving this plant this morning my mate got about 50 from some guy and he gave me one, he just put em all in his garden for the last couple of weeks


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

cheesewrek said:


> Cheers for the welcome, I'll deffo stick around.
> 
> As for the exact strain i'm not too sure, lol.
> Its ruinous though i can tell you that much
> ...


Watz goin on mate ya learn alot round here


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

the secrecy thing does suck but like sambo said there's good people here on the uk thread which defo makes it easier mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

cheesewrek said:


> Cheers for the welcome, I'll deffo stick around.
> 
> As for the exact strain i'm not too sure, lol.
> Its ruinous though i can tell you that much
> ...


thats it m8 ur weedy friends online r much safer n most of the time much more helpfull than the real friends lol

falling out with m8s n birds is the quickest way to get raided.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

hey sambo you ever think you'll swap from soil mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo you ever think you'll swap from soil mate?


i think bout it all the time m8 but when ya getting the yields consistantly like weve been gettin from our strain in soil then why change somefin that aint broke???

i dont feel its so much about hydro or whatever medium but more about LIGHTS aslong as you control temp n humidity, im using 1450watt for 9 plants n i still dont fink thats half enough???

av been seriously lookin in2 silent generators conected to a 45gal drum n then running as many lights as i want just need a fucking garden lol

ava look on this site a guy got 21kg from 10 fucking plants! ok he had 4000watt of light on each plant lol but u see what i mean?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

Wat is ur pb from 1 plant?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Wat is ur pb from 1 plant?


pb??? whatcha mean bbbigbud?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

Personal best


----------



## cheesewrek (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats it m8 ur weedy friends online r much safer n most of the time much more helpfull than the real friends lol
> 
> falling out with m8s n birds is the quickest way to get raided.


Your second sentence has a scarey ring of truth about it m8, fingers crossed and all that.
Just had the chopper overhead for like ten mins, not heard it for months either. Seems to have fucked off to the m6 now so thats good. I suppose it might crash, shame that would be eh?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

pb is 13oz from 2 blueberry clones vegged for 6-7wks with a blue cfl 250 then flowered with a 600hps, 600hps for 2 plants isa lot of light think that had a lot to do with the good yield.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

cheesewrek said:


> Your second sentence has a scarey ring of truth about it m8, fingers crossed and all that.
> Just had the chopper overhead for like ten mins, not heard it for months either. Seems to have fucked off to the m6 now so thats good. I suppose it might crash, shame that would be eh?


fuck the chopper m8 95% chance they were chasing some smack ed ina stolem car n filming it for road wars lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> pb is 13oz from 2 blueberry clones vegged for 6-7wks with a blue cfl 250 then flowered with a 600hps, 600hps for 2 plants isa lot of light think that had a lot to do with the good yield.


oh and that PB will be broken in 4wks time 2 of mine r monsters lol over 5ft tall n bushy as hell one of the monsters i topped n it has 13 top budsites! dont wana count chicken b4 they hatch n all that but if they give up nefin less than 7-8 a plant ill be disapointed.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> pb is 13oz from 2 blueberry clones vegged for 6-7wks with a blue cfl 250 then flowered with a 600hps, 600hps for 2 plants isa lot of light think that had a lot to do with the good yield.



Av got my clones under a 250 cfl an 4 flowering under a 600 hps they are lovin it the buds are but some of the leafs fry a bit but the buds produce thc very quick am just over two weeks in an there's bout an ounce on each little nugz there gettin realy frosty. if your gettin yeilds like that dnt change dnt now how messy soil is but that's the only reason I use coco it's a bit better to clean up off the carpet lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

i know what you mean about adding extra light but ditching the soil is another prob i'm faced with my back garden is nearly all patio with 1 tiny garden bed i'll get away with dumping on it for a couple of grows but not for long any ideas because this does cause me head aches thinking about it so far i'm down to filling builders bags with it and then in the middle of the night taking it out and dumping it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Av got my clones under a 250 cfl an 4 flowering under a 600 hps they are lovin it the buds are but some of the leafs fry a bit but the buds produce thc very quick am just over two weeks in an there's bout an ounce on each little nugz there gettin realy frosty. if your gettin yeilds like that dnt change dnt now how messy soil is but that's the only reason I use coco it's a bit better to clean up off the carpet lol


soil is only messy when ya repotting really m8, ive never used nefing else just dont see the point of changing sumfin that aint broke?

leaves shouldnt really be dying off in the 1st 2wk of 12/12 im at the end of wk 5 n all still green n healthy?


----------



## cheesewrek (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck the chopper m8 95% chance they were chasing some smack ed ina stolem car n filming it for road wars lol


Lol thanks mate, plenty of them round here.
If they wanna bust me for four plants good luck to em.
Growing to avoid driving around in cars with drugs and money, nearly as risky i think especially if you factor in the areas visited an associated risks.
just one 600 so not too bad really. Had a bit of an odour prob till today but bought a new carbon can and invested some gaffer tape in extra sealing. Seems to have done the trick whih is good considering the strain.
Power to you for the reassurance though. CW


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i know what you mean about adding extra light but ditching the soil is another prob i'm faced with my back garden is nearly all patio with 1 tiny garden bed i'll get away with dumping on it for a couple of grows but not for long any ideas because this does cause me head aches thinking about it so far i'm down to filling builders bags with it and then in the middle of the night taking it out and dumping it?


at the end of each grow dragon i bag up my soil n just take it too the dump in black bags at my local dump u just park the car nxt to the right skip n chuck it in? i had a guy ask 1 time whats in the blck bag i just said soil n he told me the right skip to dump it in.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> at the end of each grow dragon i bag up my soil n just take it too the dump in black bags at my local dump u just park the car nxt to the right skip n chuck it in? i had a guy ask 1 time whats in the blck bag i just said soil n he told me the right skip to dump it in.


cheers mate i didn't think of the tip  i'll do that lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2010)

bedfordshire for me now peoples home of the exodus cheese n pycosis lmao

take it easy all.

night.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 12, 2010)

Ano mate it's realy hot in there at the min but am not that worried bout it for now more so bout the little bastards in the coco am thinking they have something to do with it the top of the plant is perfect it's just in the middle of the bush onthe exodus but the White ice is a touch yellow but she's catching up with the thc but not height


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

sambo

take it easy mate 

i'm a gonner aswell, take it easy guys


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 13, 2010)

ok i think ive found a nice secluded out door grow spot near me (yorkshire) just gunna have to "camp out " for a few hours and see how many peeps go anywhere near 
when is the best time to plant theres still a lil frost coming now and then wont that kill the lil cunts if i plant now and will i need to do any thing to help em grow nice 
eg any nutes ill ned to put in the soil or any thing special i should do to any thing before i plant ?


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 13, 2010)

i think im still gunna do a stealth grow at home soon when i have the funds to get evry thing but think an outdoor grow would be a gud starter also and if it works well 
i could make that a yearly thing


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

hi peeps, well today is my lil' baby boiz first birthday and joy of joys i've a party to go to, this will be attended by all my in laws, my own family and of course the sprog ejector herself......becoz of my medication i obviously cant drink.....suggest you all keep an eye on national news stories. bollocks.


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 13, 2010)

lol congrats on the babys 1st bday hope it goes well and when the family start getting annoying ya can aways remember yall be going soon


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hi peeps, well today is my lil' baby boiz first birthday and joy of joys i've a party to go to, this will be attended by all my in laws, my own family and of course the sprog ejector herself......becoz of my medication i obviously cant drink.....suggest you all keep an eye on national news stories. bollocks.


yeah congrats on the 1st bd for ya boy dura.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hi peeps, well today is my lil' baby boiz first birthday and joy of joys i've a party to go to, this will be attended by all my in laws, my own family and of course the sprog ejector herself......becoz of my medication i obviously cant drink.....suggest you all keep an eye on national news stories. bollocks.


Happy Birthtday to your lil one Dura mate... just keep escaping to the back for a cig n hopefully the time will fly and u will be home soon... dont envy you though lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

alrite smar3t hows you today, did ya get smashed last night then?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Right well not only do i have the grey/brown spots on my ladies ( they havent spread so i think i got the PH under control) but they have also required a nitrogen deficiancy, so my hungover ass has to go the hydro shop for some stuff... i was gonna throw them into flower today, but i think ima get some Terra Vega and leave them veg for another week or 2 to get over the nitrogen deficinacy.

How is everyone doin today?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite smar3t hows you today, did ya get smashed last night then?


Hey Sambo...

Yeah was a little worse for wear, a few to many vodka redbulls i think, but i didnt get into any trouble, im not a fighter but you always get some dick trying it on, and i usually walk away, but last night i would of been up for knocking them out, but lucky it was a good night and spent the night dancin like a tit with a couple of girls lol

Hows u mate ?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

hey guys how's every1 in the uk on this lovely day? 

smart 
good to hear you had a good night mate with out trouble always a bonus nothing worse than waking up with lumps and bumps and having to throw your clothes away coz you got some idiots blood on them and the fine for getting arrested lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's every1 in the uk on this lovely day?


not toooooo shabby, had a few drinks at the rooooooooobar with some an indian possie, which was alll good fun, and then got given a case of polish 5.6% awesome tasting beer, that well, i drank too much of 

so i've been delegating my arse off all day at work and am presently sat with a ham and cheese roll in the office


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

we just ad ham and cheese rolls with pickle lol, good munching T


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2010)

cheese rolls make me sick, but i'm broke so no real lunch for me, jsut out of date leftovers 

i'll counter the queasiness with a ciggy and a bit of lemonade


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 13, 2010)

topping - help needed
i had all my plants an equipment stolen a few weeks back so am just setting up again iv orderd some greenhouse seed co chees seeds that im still waiting for but a friend has given me a single top 44 plant its from seed an not been sexd so im keepin my fingers crossd 
what i wanna know is how to top it to get 4 main bud sites any pictures would be a bonus 
thanks guys


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> topping - help needed
> i had all my plants an equipment stolen a few weeks back so am just setting up again iv orderd some greenhouse seed co chees seeds that im still waiting for but a friend has given me a single top 44 plant its from seed an not been sexd so im keepin my fingers crossd
> what i wanna know is how to top it to get 4 main bud sites any pictures would be a bonus
> thanks guys


alright mate i won't explain it to you because i'm no pro and have only done it once but you want to check the search button for uncle bens topping techniques he explains it properly and has pics i'd put the link up but haven't got a clue on how to do it soz mate hope it helps


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's every1 in the uk on this lovely day?
> 
> smart
> good to hear you had a good night mate with out trouble always a bonus nothing worse than waking up with lumps and bumps and having to throw your clothes away coz you got some idiots blood on them and the fine for getting arrested lol


Hey Dragon

Yeah was a good night, felt ruff as a bears ass this morning though, didnt follow my rule of stop drinkin n have some water, so i cant complain lol
n a hassle free night is always good, glad nothin kicked off, was wearin my best shirt n jeans lol.

Hows u mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> topping - help needed
> i had all my plants an equipment stolen a few weeks back so am just setting up again iv orderd some greenhouse seed co chees seeds that im still waiting for but a friend has given me a single top 44 plant its from seed an not been sexd so im keepin my fingers crossd
> what i wanna know is how to top it to get 4 main bud sites any pictures would be a bonus
> thanks guys


Hey Buds.

I topped mine a few week back, got the info i needed from this guy https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html, quite a few posts on there and some pics so should help u

Good luck


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Got my Terre Vega, just sorted the water out to the required EC and PH, so hopefully after a few feeds with this they will be lookin slightly healthier,,, just a pain with havin to wait another 2 week before puttin into flower, but best havin em healthy b4 hand... Happy Days


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 13, 2010)

right i just checkd out the uncle bens topping thread and think i know understand just wanted to make sure tho first it says The node where the cotyledons attach doesn't count.im guessing this is the first little set of round leaves so i then wanna go up 2 sets of leaves and snip above the second proper set 
my confussiion is whether or not the first single ganja shape leaf and then above that its 3 little ganja shape leaves than 5 an so on do i count these ?
thanks again guys


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> right i just checkd out the uncle bens topping thread and think i know understand just wanted to make sure tho first it says The node where the cotyledons attach doesn't count.im guessing this is the first little set of round leaves so i then wanna go up 2 sets of leaves and snip above the second proper set
> my confussiion is whether or not the first single ganja shape leaf and then above that its 3 little ganja shape leaves than 5 an so on do i count these ?
> thanks again guys


""To get 4 main colas, let your seedling or cutting (clone) grow to about 5-6 nodes and pinch out (cut) the stem just above the 2nd true node. The node where the cotyledons attach doesn't count"" << Uncle Ben<< 
When i topped mine i waited till it had 6 nodes inc the one with the cotyledons on, then i snipped after the 2nd set of true nodes, 3rd if u count the cotyledons, if my thinking is right, and someone corect me if im not wait untill u have 6 branches, then snip at the 3rd... thats what i did anyway and it seems to be doin ok.

**I also read that you can grow the top that u snipped, i didnt read this till after, so might aswell try it... just treat it like u would a cuttin**


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

i don't think you count them mate i didn't follow uncle bens way because i hadn't read it at the time when i done mine i simply cut the growth right at the top of the plant down to just above the set of leaves below and i got 4main tops on it but i had done a little bit of lst before it i just tied the top over for about a week or 10 days keep the height down and bush them out a bit more


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

there you go mate listen to smart he's a clever guy 

hey smart how you feeling now mate?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

For the last ten years of his life I always believed that my Grandad was suffering from Alzheimers.


It was only at the old fellas funeral that I realised I'd been visiting the wrong house.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> For the last ten years of his life I always believed that my Grandad was suffering from Alzheimers.
> 
> 
> It was only at the old fellas funeral that I realised I'd been visiting the wrong house.


lolol

How was the b/day party mate... u survive it intact ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> there you go mate listen to smart he's a clever guy
> 
> hey smart how you feeling now mate?


lol, i wouldnt go so far as sayin clever, not when it comes to growin anyway lol

Im not to bad now thanks, McDonalds 1/4lb with cheese large fries n banana m/shake perked me up no end lol

Hows u this fine day?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lolol
> 
> How was the b/day party mate... u survive it intact ?


just got back, fuckin knackered and gonna pop some blues to chill but all in all it was ok, no fatalaties, thats a bonus.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> just got back, fuckin knackered and gonna pop some blues to chill but all in all it was ok, no fatalaties, thats a bonus.


lol glad to hear it mate, hows the detox treatin ya?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, i wouldnt go so far as sayin clever, not when it comes to growin anyway lol
> 
> Im not to bad now thanks, McDonalds 1/4lb with cheese large fries n banana m/shake perked me up no end lol
> 
> Hows u this fine day?


lol alot smarter than me mate, and gotta be fried to help the hangover lol i'm good decided i'd have a day doing nothing and chilling on the settee getting stoned i decided i deserved a day of doing nothing plus i'm seeing how much i'd smoke if i didn't have to run round and or work all day  just saw you got some nutes and gonna veg the extra wk or 2 a bit of a pain but the upside more bud at the end for you mate


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks sm4rt3 an dragon 
i guess i just gotta go for it now lol
with being back to 1 plant im really stressin bout everythin i do 
knowin my luck its gonna be a fukin bloke anyway lol
tnx


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> thanks sm4rt3 an dragon
> i guess i just gotta go for it now lol
> with being back to 1 plant im really stressin bout everythin i do
> knowin my luck its gonna be a fukin bloke anyway lol
> tnx


no probs mate and fingers crossed for ya mate all you can do is try and might be worth taking on board smart's comment on cloning the cutting


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol alot smarter than me mate, and gotta be fried to help the hangover lol i'm good decided i'd have a day doing nothing and chilling on the settee getting stoned i decided i deserved a day of doing nothing plus i'm seeing how much i'd smoke if i didn't have to run round and or work all day  just saw you got some nutes and gonna veg the extra wk or 2 a bit of a pain but the upside more bud at the end for you mate


lol, Eggs make me ill the best of times, so on a hangover its not wise lol
A day vegin on the sofa with a few joints sounds lush mate and that sounds like a good experiment mate, one i wish i could join u in lol.

yeah just got the Vega for now £12 for 1ltr hope it sorts the Nitrogen deficiancy out, extra 2 weeks isnt so bad really n like u say more buds hopefully lol... will get my Flower nutes soon as i flip the switch, so extra 2 weeks veg means extra 2 week to sifen more money to purchase them lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> thanks sm4rt3 an dragon
> i guess i just gotta go for it now lol
> with being back to 1 plant im really stressin bout everythin i do
> knowin my luck its gonna be a fukin bloke anyway lol
> tnx


No wories mate, its hard just choppin half ur plant away, i was apprehensive when i did it, but glad to say they doin well, barin a few deficiancys lol
Hope it turns out to be a sexy lady for ya mate... Good luck.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, Eggs make me ill the best of times, so on a hangover its not wise lol
> A day vegin on the sofa with a few joints sounds lush mate and that sounds like a good experiment mate, one i wish i could join u in lol.
> 
> yeah just got the Vega for now £12 for 1ltr hope it sorts the Nitrogen deficiancy out, extra 2 weeks isnt so bad really n like u say more buds hopefully lol... will get my Flower nutes soon as i flip the switch, so extra 2 weeks veg means extra 2 week to sifen more money to purchase them lol


sounds like it'll do the job mate, and sifening is always good especially for things like nutes i don't know about your misses mate but mine doesn't understand the expense for plant food as puts it lol and the experiment is going well at the mo i've had 1 roughly every 2hrs since 12:00 and been loving lying around doing nothing i definately see the appeal lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sounds like it'll do the job mate, and sifening is always good especially for things like nutes i don't know about your misses mate but mine doesn't understand the expense for plant food as puts it lol and the experiment is going well at the mo i've had 1 roughly every 2hrs since 12:00 and been loving lying around doing nothing i definately see the appeal lol


lol, the G/F thinks it shouldnt need any nutes, just coz she grows her mass of strawberies in the back with nothing but rain water she thinks my plants should be the same lol

lolol, I remember the days of wake n bake then continue for the whole day till 6 in the morn, when the sun comes up u know its time for bed... few hrs kip then start again... Happy days... i think lol
it is nice to know you dont have to move for the day and can just chill....

Jealous much.... yeah lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, the G/F thinks it shouldnt need any nutes, just coz she grows her mass of strawberies in the back with nothing but rain water she thinks my plants should be the same lol
> 
> lolol, I remember the days of wake n bake then continue for the whole day till 6 in the morn, when the sun comes up u know its time for bed... few hrs kip then start again... Happy days... i think lol
> it is nice to know you dont have to move for the day and can just chill....
> ...


lol strawberries sound good mate and my misses has similar thoughts because of her little pot plants, now i want strawberries lol and i can't agree more i had a list of things to do today but thought fuck it had the misses telling me to have a day off aswell so several large burns later loving the thought i still got a few hours left it's been a while mate lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

evening all,

glad you had a good night smar4t n no trouble too thats always a bonus!

sound like youve had a busy day dragon lol proper rushed of ya feet hay lol whatcha smoking then m8 still the kief? ya lucky git!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

gave me girls a night off the nutes tonight they av been on the pk 13/14 all wk at higher doses than the bottle says, not 1 bit of burn on ne of them but definatly some wicked growth since they been on it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

oh yair n picked up them 2 extra clones yday started to lst 1 am gonna lst it for at least 2months then flower her am gonna do a proper lst on her just keep tying her down around n around the pot want to see what the yield will be???


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol strawberries sound good mate and my misses has similar thoughts because of her little pot plants, now i want strawberries lol and i can't agree more i had a list of things to do today but thought fuck it had the misses telling me to have a day off aswell so several large burns later loving the thought i still got a few hours left it's been a while mate lol


I love strawberries, pretty much eat pancakes with strawberry puree on and kiwi fruit, when she is on nights that her wakeup breakky lol, always pancakes on the go here... i am the pancake master.

and u deserve ur day off mate, enjoy ur chill while u can.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all,
> 
> glad you had a good night smar4t n no trouble too thats always a bonus!
> 
> sound like youve had a busy day dragon lol proper rushed of ya feet hay lol whatcha smoking then m8 still the kief? ya lucky git!


that and some of the bud aswell been mixing and alternating mate it been a brilliant day the misses come home for a 2hr break and cooked me food i made up a large bottle of squash and since then i haven't moved lol i could definately get used to doing this more often mate how's your been mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all,
> 
> glad you had a good night smar4t n no trouble too thats always a bonus!
> 
> sound like youve had a busy day dragon lol proper rushed of ya feet hay lol whatcha smoking then m8 still the kief? ya lucky git!


Hey Sambo

yeah barin the hangover this morn was a good night out.

hows u mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> oh yair n picked up them 2 extra clones yday started to lst 1 am gonna lst it for at least 2months then flower her am gonna do a proper lst on her just keep tying her down around n around the pot want to see what the yield will be???


that sounds like a worth while experiment mate i'd love to grow big monster u still chucking the other clone straight in 12/12?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I love strawberries, pretty much eat pancakes with strawberry puree on and kiwi fruit, when she is on nights that her wakeup breakky lol, always pancakes on the go here... i am the pancake master.
> 
> and u deserve ur day off mate, enjoy ur chill while u can.


your a lucky man mate i can't cook for shit i don't know what it is i've tried loads of times and so far i still can't get past cheese on toast and microwave meals succesfully lol and strawberrie pancakes sound good i've never tried them before and unless the misses learns or they sell them micro style i probably never will i think it's time to get up and bring out the large bag of cheese doritos mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah day has been okish been shopping with gf most of the day shes off out soon so i get some peace for abit lol n i got an 1/8th being delivered soon so im all good.

love pancakes aswel smar3t blueberry pancakes r my fave n they just look wicked aswell all blue n that lol love pancakes n sausage from maccy ds too.

yeah im gonna put her in to flower ina couple of days they r in 7.5ltr pots n i dont wana flower in them so just gonna wait a few days n transplant her again not great wish she had just been potted straigt in2 a bigger pot n the lst plant would have been easier too if it had been in bigger pot.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> your a lucky man mate i can't cook for shit i don't know what it is i've tried loads of times and so far i still can't get past cheese on toast and microwave meals succesfully lol and strawberrie pancakes sound good i've never tried them before and unless the misses learns or they sell them micro style i probably never will i think it's time to get up and bring out the large bag of cheese doritos mmmmmmmmmmmm


cheese doritos hmmmmmm good choice m8 you got ne dips too?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol glad to hear it mate, hows the detox treatin ya?


kinda ok, im fuckin tired alll the time though and a bit explosive....i'm not a particularly relaxed guy at the best of times neway ive done it all before though so i know i'll be back to normal in a cpl of days when all the shit eventually leeches outta my system. gonna start goin for saunas and eatin a lotta fruit and shit( btw, in case anyone has just appeared on this thread and thinks theyve taken a wrong turn trust me this is just a short term job in order to get my liver back in shape for the next marathon) gotta keep a little more on top of it the older u get thats for fuckin sure and i'm 38 this year so ive had 25 years at it im a bit a of special needs case on this medication, think i might and go lick the windows for an hour or so.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> kinda ok, im fuckin tired alll the time though and a bit explosive....i'm not a particularly relaxed guy at the best of times neway ive done it all before though so i know i'll be back to normal in a cpl of days when all the shit eventually leeches outta my system. gonna start goin for saunas and eatin a lotta fruit and shit( btw, in case anyone has just appeared on this thread and thinks theyve taken a wrong turn trust me this is just a short term job in order to get my liver back in shape for the next marathon) gotta keep a little more on top of it the older u get thats for fuckin sure and i'm 38 this year so ive had 25 years at it im a bit a of special needs case on this medication, think i might and go lick the windows for an hour or so.


what meds do they give for a detox then dura? r ya vals prescribed?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> your a lucky man mate i can't cook for shit i don't know what it is i've tried loads of times and so far i still can't get past cheese on toast and microwave meals succesfully lol and strawberrie pancakes sound good i've never tried them before and unless the misses learns or they sell them micro style i probably never will i think it's time to get up and bring out the large bag of cheese doritos mmmmmmmmmmmm


lol, cant beat a good cheese on toast though... u do the cheese on toast n i'll do the afters, jobs a good un lol

mmm doritos, cheesy ones are the best, followed closy by the chilli ones, got a taste for em now, will have to get some from the garage when i nip out in abit.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> cheese doritos hmmmmmm good choice m8 you got ne dips too?


yeah got the doritos dip cool sour cream and their tasting great at the mo i've got a serious case of the munchies on the go i'll be back in the cupoards getting biscuits after these lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah day has been okish been shopping with gf most of the day shes off out soon so i get some peace for abit lol n i got an 1/8th being delivered soon so im all good.
> 
> love pancakes aswel smar3t blueberry pancakes r my fave n they just look wicked aswell all blue n that lol love pancakes n sausage from maccy ds too.
> 
> yeah im gonna put her in to flower ina couple of days they r in 7.5ltr pots n i dont wana flower in them so just gonna wait a few days n transplant her again not great wish she had just been potted straigt in2 a bigger pot n the lst plant would have been easier too if it had been in bigger pot.


Shoppin with the missusan 8th being delivered and peace n quiet, not a bad day all in all lol

yeah love the blueberry ones aswell, although i never got the savory style pancake, i like mine with jiff lemon n shit loads of sugar lol.

i knew there was summat else i meant to get from the hydro shop, been 3 times now n keep forgettin... 15lts pots


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> kinda ok, im fuckin tired alll the time though and a bit explosive....i'm not a particularly relaxed guy at the best of times neway ive done it all before though so i know i'll be back to normal in a cpl of days when all the shit eventually leeches outta my system. gonna start goin for saunas and eatin a lotta fruit and shit( btw, in case anyone has just appeared on this thread and thinks theyve taken a wrong turn trust me this is just a short term job in order to get my liver back in shape for the next marathon) gotta keep a little more on top of it the older u get thats for fuckin sure and i'm 38 this year so ive had 25 years at it im a bit a of special needs case on this medication, think i might and go lick the windows for an hour or so.


lol, i dont know how u do it mate, im 33 this year and my heavy weekends/weeks have definately fallen by the wayside, i got gammy liver, kidney and blood, so maybe wise they have lol

The saunas n fruit side like a plan though, n if sweating it out is needed, cant ur missus help you out with some vigerous excercise lol

Window lickers... gotta love em lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah got the doritos dip cool sour cream and their tasting great at the mo i've got a serious case of the munchies on the go i'll be back in the cupoards getting biscuits after these lol


Dips are bad, so much better on there own... monster mouthfulls n get that intense cheesy flavour lol, im a buscuit fiend, soon as a packet is open they are gone, cant put em down till they gone, G/F goes mental lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

just had the mrs's over the couch two mins ago........sure as shit dont last as long sober, may need to do her face on all the time to stop me coming as quick.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2010)

second jar of cheese  this is the one i'll cure. just got hit for six by some flufffy AK buds


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

i love biccys too! im the bisquit monster when i get started 1 nibble n im nobbled lol fucking love them hobnobs they r my favs get abit sickly tho after the 3rd pack lol

weed just got dropped off dunno what strain but unsprayed n looks nice bit too wet for my liking tho but carnt moan got a 3.5 for a score, was a m8s good friend thats the only reason.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah got the doritos dip cool sour cream and their tasting great at the mo i've got a serious case of the munchies on the go i'll be back in the cupoards getting biscuits after these lol


i get the worst munchies m8 just carnt stop eating and it can be whatever just aslong as im eating dus my nut in.

had enough of smokin buckets n bong etc cause i carnt smoke this flat out its too small n too risky, think i might buy another carbon filter n have it on when im smoking a J.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 13, 2010)

I damaged a few Easter eggs last nite bird wasn't happy lol I said dnt buy them to early coz I cnt be trusted with the munchies lol it's down to the e-cheese it seems to kick in slow but then hard it's a bit different to the other ones av had they just hit u hard lol am putting it down to different harvest times


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

i,m back just finished the doritos and found a pack of jammie dodgers and chocolate digestives lol happy days on the weight though mate time to crack the jammes open i think i havent had them in years


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i get the worst munchies m8 just carnt stop eating and it can be whatever just aslong as im eating dus my nut in.
> 
> had enough of smokin buckets n bong etc cause i carnt smoke this flat out its too small n too risky, think i might buy another carbon filter n have it on when im smoking a J.


i'm the same mate that's why i'm getting fat sometimes i eat until my jaw aches lol good idea mate and it never hurt's to have it around as an emergency spare aswell i love having a j and would do it if it was the only way mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

left me fucking baccy on the side n didnt realise it was wet! bastard gotta bloody walk to the shop now!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm the same mate that's why i'm getting fat sometimes i eat until my jaw aches lol good idea mate and it never hurt's to have it around as an emergency spare aswell i love having a j and would do it if it was the only way mate


the weight gain is another reason i never keep large amounts of percy if i smoked like that all the time id be well fat not that i aint getting there neway.

the munchies n weight gain is probably the only thing i really hate about grn.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> left me fucking baccy on the side n didnt realise it was wet! bastard gotta bloody walk to the shop now!


nothing worse than sitting down to make1 and realising your missing something


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> second jar of cheese  this is the one i'll cure. just got hit for six by some flufffy AK buds


looks lovely m8! very lovely! lol

the bud nxt to the jar is that the AK?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the weight gain is another reason i never keep large amounts of percy if i smoked like that all the time id be well fat not that i aint getting there neway.
> 
> the munchies n weight gain is probably the only thing i really hate about grn.


it's my biggest problem with it aswell i found when i was trying not eat when on the munchies it was easier just not to buy so much snack and junk food and pick up extra cereal it worked well for about 2 wks but i cracked then i found myself eating jelly still in cube form out of the little box just for the sake of it and decided to bring the junk back lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> looks lovely m8! very lovely! lol
> 
> the bud nxt to the jar is that the AK?


very intuitive 

when i was trimming the ak i had a handful of fluff i was just gonna chuck into the trim jars like before, but decided i'd quick dry it in a paper bag. tokes well.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> it's my biggest problem with it aswell i found when i was trying not eat when on the munchies it was easier just not to buy so much snack and junk food and pick up extra cereal it worked well for about 2 wks but i cracked then i found myself eating jelly still in cube form out of the little box just for the sake of it and decided to bring the junk back lol


jelly still in cube form lmao thats a good 1 m8 i definatly no what you mean tho!

i agree best not to have them foods around n if ya got alot of spare time go to the gym after ya done a hard workout i just dont wana ruin that hard work by eating shit has worked a few times for me in the past but i tend to crack around the 3-4month mark lol

have been a member of esporta,cannons,fitness first,golds lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2010)

bloody hate going out when im stoned! but that bacca taste like cherryade after i dried it out lol never mind off to the shops i spose.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

A lady walks into a pet store and asks the owner if he has any parrots,

'Sure' says the owner, 'I've got parrots for £100, £200, and £15'

'£15?' asks the lady, ' Why is that?'

'Well that parrot used to live in a brothel, the only things it says is utter filth' replies the owner

So the lady not wanting to miss a comical opportunity buys the parrot and takes it home.

'Fuck me new brothel!' squawks the parrot and the lady laughs with joy

In walks the daughter

'Fuck me new prostitutes!' 
Again the mother and daughter cant help but laugh at the parrots obscene tongue

Finally in walks the husband wanting to know what all the fuss is about

The parrot squawks...

'Fuck me Frank, I haven't seen you for weeks!'


----------



## dura72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Little Johnny's teacher says 'whoever can answer the following questions can take the rest of the day off school'.
'Who said "ask not what you country can do for you..?." Before Johnny can raise his hand Nancy shouts 'John F Kennedy'.
Teacher says 'very good Nancy, you can go home. Now who said "I have a dream...?" Before Johnny can open his mouth Mary shouts 'Marting Luther King'. Teacher says 'very good, you can go home too'.
Little Johnny is absolutely raging and when the teacher turns her back he says 'I wish those sluts would keep their fucking mouths shut'.
Teacher turns round 'who said that?'
Little Johnny says 'Tiger Woods, miss. See you tomorrow.'


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

sambo

i've tried the gym twice mate and gotta be fair it was 1 of the most borin things i have ever done it don't help i feel robbed after only using the machines for a couple of minutes and feel fucked it wouldn't be so bad if you could pay by the minute lol not to mention the embarresment you got all those people on the runners running their little hearts out all happy and quiet and then i went on running at 10mph for 3mins coughing and spluttering sweating all over the place beetroot red and looking like i'm about to have a heart attack while every body else is still warming up lol i tried it it nearly killed me and looked like a cunt probably won't be going back lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

smart 

i can't shake the thought of those strawberry pancakes mate i haven't got strawberrys but i got pancake mix yer might have to try sweet talking the misses when comes home from work


----------



## carpin (Mar 13, 2010)

SPIDERMITES-
hi, people im in need of a bit of help im in the first week of flowering and iv just find that im infested with sidermites webs the lot ther killin my ladies ! has anybody heard of floramite and now any wher to buy it in the uk or anygood ideas ? feel like crying


----------



## carpin (Mar 13, 2010)

anybody heard of floramite or wer to buy it in the uk ? im riden with spidermites !


----------



## carpin (Mar 13, 2010)

sory bowt thye duble post, got a shity laptop !


----------



## carpin (Mar 13, 2010)

also does anybody no where i can get hot shot no pest strips ? sory but im desperate


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 14, 2010)

hey again out door grow site no gud too many peeps walk there 
as for the indoor grow tho for the extraction of smell would a condenser dryer pipe and box with sum thing smelly in the box get rid of the smell
or do ya know of another cheap way of doing it


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 14, 2010)

Carpin probably not wise to use thos i found this on the subject 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/210356-dangerous-hot-shot-no-pest.html


----------



## dura72 (Mar 14, 2010)

carpin said:


> also does anybody no where i can get hot shot no pest strips ? sory but im desperate


b and q do a spray for fruit and veg that claims to kill spider mites and other pest and being for friut and veg is (apparently) ok for humans , havent tried it myself, i havent had any problems with bugs yet but i do keep neem oil handy. mite be worth a try.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

carpin said:


> also does anybody no where i can get hot shot no pest strips ? sory but im desperate


ebay!

No pest strips was purchased by Ortho and they are now called Home Defense MAX

http://www.homedefensemax.ca/


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 14, 2010)

is it necesary to use a reflector on ya light even if ya have got mylar over ya walls ??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi people of merry old england, i got a space 4ft wide 3 ft high 3ft deep ish, i got 1 x 250 watt hps 3 x 70 watt hps 1 x 200 watt envirolite, 1 x 5 inch inline fan and 1 x 4 inch inline. i want to lose the 3 x 70 hps and enviro, do you think i will cope with a 400 watt hps or just another 250 watt hps to replace them?, sick of all the bloody wires.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fucking Internet ..



W Dragon said:


> smart
> 
> i can't shake the thought of those strawberry pancakes mate i haven't got strawberrys but i got pancake mix yer might have to try sweet talking the misses when comes home from work


Hey Dragon

I was making them this morning mate lol, propper nice, made a plate of about 30 pancakes, i had about 10, G/F had the rest, the amount of pancakes that she eats it amazes me she is as slim as she is, maybe its all the "excersise" she gets lol

How u doin this rather fine sunday ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 14, 2010)

carpin said:


> SPIDERMITES-
> hi, people im in need of a bit of help im in the first week of flowering and iv just find that im infested with sidermites webs the lot ther killin my ladies ! has anybody heard of floramite and now any wher to buy it in the uk or anygood ideas ? feel like crying


http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=6
lots of spidermite cures


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stoney1066 said:


> is it necesary to use a reflector on ya light even if ya have got mylar over ya walls ??


If its your main source of light, then i would say yes, otherwise you will be lighting the ceiling and your walls instead of concentrating the light on your plants... and they need it more, dimpled reflector with E40 fitting and wired will set you back about £25... or make one, get some diamond back reflective sheet, thick cardboard and bobs ur uncle, have done this b4 and it worked quite well, infact i still have it somewhere.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 14, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi people of merry old england, i got a space 4ft wide 3 ft high 3ft deep ish, i got 1 x 250 watt hps 3 x 70 watt hps 1 x 200 watt envirolite, 1 x 5 inch inline fan and 1 x 4 inch inline. i want to lose the 3 x 70 hps and enviro, do you think i will cope with a 400 watt hps or just another 250 watt hps to replace them?, sick of all the bloody wires.


enter your room dimensions in here ( http://www.hydrogarden.com/maincalculators3.html ) and it will tell u haw many lights u need at the wattage u want... its in meters though so dont forget to convert feet to meters (1ft == 0.31Mtrs)


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 14, 2010)

Evening Folks,

Been a bonny day up here in Scotland, Cracking weather for out on the bike but came home to a room like an oven. My baby seems ok though, just thrown open the window to cool things down a bit now its fechen freezing in here lol.

Just got a Chicken Tikka Calazone with extra green chillies delivered, canny beet it for a munch.

Noticed you guys all seem to refer to your green in terms of grams, up here its all oz's. Just finished off a nice Q that I got from a mate. No idea what strain it was but it was nice and dry and fluffy and weighed in at 8grams dry. Bloody skint now though so canny get more until next week  I'm a greedy bass when it comes to green, thats a half oz gone in 6 days.

Hope you all had a cracking sunday

Peace!!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 14, 2010)

down in ayrshire the patter is changing to grams away from half qurters and so, not totally but ive noticed it creeping in. mibbe coz its gettin sold as green and not solid so ur watchina bit more closely coz the price is so fuckin high.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 14, 2010)

My best mate asked me :

"If you had to shag your nan just to save your local pub what would you do?"

I said "Doggy Style".


----------



## dura72 (Mar 14, 2010)

A mate just called me he was in tears.
His wife has left him, Took his prized Bob Marley collection and the satellite dish!.
Poor bastard.
No woman no sky....


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> down in ayrshire the patter is changing to grams away from half qurters and so, not totally but ive noticed it creeping in. mibbe coz its gettin sold as green and not solid so ur watchina bit more closely coz the price is so fuckin high.


Nice to see another Scotsman on RIU. 

Yeh I guess I never really thought about it that way. I haven't seen a bit of solid in years. I'm paying £45 for 7.5g and it's killing me. Its always really good home grown and we need to buy a oz at a time and its always over weight which is nice so cant complain.

I'm currently living with my dad at the moment so only have a small grow but once I get my new house I hope to have a continual grow that will keep me supplied and away from the dealers.


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi all this is my first grow so not sure what to expect i've got 9 cheese plants in a wilma system 2 weeks into flower they about 2 ft tall and looking good (pics to follow) here they are at about 4 weeks


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcbain1970 said:


> hi all this is my first grow so not sure what to expect i've got 9 cheese plants in a wilma system 2 weeks into flower they about 2 ft tall and looking good (pics to follow) here they are at about 4 weeks


 here they are now !!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

why are you quoting yourself?......

those look pretty healthy although rather smalllll for 4 weeks. when are you counting from? and what light you got those under?


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont know !!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

mcbain1970 said:


> i dont know !!!


haha, sounds like you're smoking the good stuff then


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

hope these work


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

when i got them they were very small nute locked and stressed took 2 weeks to start em off . ive got em in a 1.2 x1.2x2m tent under a 600w light


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

ah, that would explain it. well in that case once they've propperly recovererd, you're gonna have yourself some kickass bushes growing!


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> ah, that would explain it. well in that case once they've propperly recovererd, you're gonna have yourself some kickass bushes growing!


 hope so mate


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

as it's your first grow, don't try to worry about anything other than finnishing the plants off, yeild be damned. then you'll know what you're doing next time, will be in more control and then you can start thinking about increasing yield and such  i found everything from trimming to harvesting pretty daunting on my first go reading be damned. then life just smiles and everything get's better


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone know if there is any truth that the cops can scan for the digital signal from a digital ballast ?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

del66666 said:


> anyone know if there is any truth that the cops can scan for the digital signal from a digital ballast ?



hahaha, just somehow i don't believe that. if i can be prved wrong please do so, but that's just plain absurd if you ask me.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2010)

something about an rf signal ? was a post here somewhere, will see if i can find


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

del66666 said:


> something about an rf signal ? was a post here somewhere, will see if i can find


just reading now. something to do with AM signals. a lot of people over at UK420 are saying that they've tested their lumateks and they're just fine


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2010)

thats cool then.....didnt realise how much light a magnetic ballast loses after a couple of weeks, i thought i was going blind. sounds like digital is the way to go then.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

hey guys come across an old hid light it's like the sunmaster cfl style built in ballast but alot bigger and a shit load heavier i don't know if it's hps or mh or the wattage but it's bright it's obviously been used for some type of industrial use due the monster hooks on the back and the state it's in got a spare bulb with it aswell just wondering if could use it for the last couple of wks as additional lighting i was thinking open the tent and just stand it infront if it i know only the 2 front plants would benefit, what you reckon guys a good idea bumping up the lumens in the last couple of wks?


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

as it's your first grow, don't try to worry about anything other than finnishing the plants off, yeild be damned. then you'll know what you're doing next time, will be in more control and then you can start thinking about increasing yield and such  i found everything from trimming to harvesting pretty daunting on my first go reading be damned. then life just smiles and everything get's better  
__________________
thanks mate im just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mcbain1970 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcbain1970 said:


> as it's your first grow, don't try to worry about anything other than finnishing the plants off, yeild be damned. then you'll know what you're doing next time, will be in more control and then you can start thinking about increasing yield and such  i found everything from trimming to harvesting pretty daunting on my first go reading be damned. then life just smiles and everything get's better
> __________________
> thanks mate im just keeping my fingers crossed


 pmsl im shite at this !!!!! smashed again


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 15, 2010)

mcbain1970 said:


> pmsl im shite at this !!!!! smashed again


lol, were you trying to quote me?

i'm just sat here thinking that looooks like some miiiighty familiar words 

i've yet to master the multi-quote button


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2010)

how old are ya T? an u dont know how to give multiples? It goes multi multi then quote on the last one


----------



## dura72 (Mar 15, 2010)

afternoon lads, well thats me seeing the light at the end of the tunnel at last. that last few days was not fuckin pleasant at all, and i really really mean that. fuckin sweats,shakes, muscle cramps/spasms and the headaches were in a level i've never encountered before......jeez that was fuckin hard goin. dont feel perfect yet but at least i can think straight again lol. ah the joys of drink and drug abuse and now ive got the bill to worry about. i did mange to get all my seedlings up though and i think im gaunna repot them this week maybe do it tomorrow, i did nearly kill them all with lack of care and that would have seriously fuck'd my plans up for the summer.


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 15, 2010)

i hate fukin dogs 
my dogs got into my single t44 plant an ate like half the fukin thing im gutted its still only veggin so wot was the point not like the bitch is gonna get mashd
i need clones
what would any ones appinion be as to payin for clones iv been offerd some cheese but the guy wants £350 for 30 freshly cut clones that seems mega expensive to me
i suggested he give me the 30 an il giv him 10 back when flowerd but he wants cash
is this too expensive ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

take 5 flower 4.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2010)

thats dear, my mate just bought them for fiver each


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> i hate fukin dogs
> my dogs got into my single t44 plant an ate like half the fukin thing im gutted its still only veggin so wot was the point not like the bitch is gonna get mashd
> i need clones
> what would any ones appinion be as to payin for clones iv been offerd some cheese but the guy wants £350 for 30 freshly cut clones that seems mega expensive to me
> ...


it aint that expensive i no of people who charge alot more, n plus the return from 30 will more than cover it.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

hey sambo how's it going mate? 

i'm glad your on mate i need some advice i come across an old hid light i'm not sure if it's mh or hps but it's bright as fuck what you reckon mate is it to late in the day with only a couple of wks left + only the 2 at the front would really benefit as i'd have to stand it infront of the tent because it's way to heavy to hang what you reckon mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo how's it going mate?
> 
> i'm glad your on mate i need some advice i come across an old hid light i'm not sure if it's mh or hps but it's bright as fuck what you reckon mate is it to late in the day with only a couple of wks left + only the 2 at the front would really benefit as i'd have to stand it infront of the tent because it's way to heavy to hang what you reckon mate?


alrite dragon im good m8 hada bizzy day yday n been smoking the kief so too monged out to post etc my gf now calls it my mongo juice lmao 

that light im my opinion i would use it, the only lighting i no that can be harmful is UV light there may be others but thats the only 1 i no? it dont sound like a uv light so id use it m8 more lumens more buds imo (aslong as u still control temps n humidity).

how u been m8? been working 2day?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> how old are ya T? an u dont know how to give multiples? It goes multi multi then quote on the last one



hahaaaaaaa, caguely noticed the button for the first time the other night 

i'm old enough to still love timon and pumba! 

Could it be the cooling shade of the shady tree? The air tickling pleasentness of the songbbird and the refreshingly coolified sky blue pond?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite dragon im good m8 hada bizzy day yday n been smoking the kief so too monged out to post etc my gf now calls it my mongo juice lmao
> 
> that light im my opinion i would use it, the only lighting i no that can be harmful is UV light there may be others but thats the only 1 i no? it dont sound like a uv light so id use it m8 more lumens more buds imo (aslong as u still control temps n humidity).
> 
> how u been m8? been working 2day?


cheers mate i'm not to bad had the day off for the dentist got to wait a wk to have it sorted the tooth is cracked an got an infection round the nerve so that don't feel to clever but been smoking to compensate lol and got the electrics sorted earlier so 1 less lob to do, mongo juice lol gives that feeling after a couple lol oh yeah i didn't worry about humidity after veg even then i just misted the bottoms of the pots a xouple of times after 12/12 haven't bothered i am gonna pick up a meter soon enough though to see whats going on in the new place, the misses in work and i got nothing to do so i'll be doing a little more siving in a min and i'll chuck that light on aswell later cheers mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

ava look after its been on half hour or so dont wana fry ya buds might give of sum mega heat? av you tried it on for a while yet? i wouldnt worry either to much about humidity at the stage your in, extra light n extra heat should mean humidity will only lower which is a good thing at the stage your in m8, im battling with my humidity right now im not happy it being so high am definatly getting a air conditioner unit nxt go.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

fuck tooth ache m8 thats 1 of the worst pains! only advise i got for that is stay as stoned as poss until you can get it sorted lol but on the plus side it got you a day off work lol

n m8 if ya not checkin humidity at all be carefull at your stage if its mega high you can get mold then its game over!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ava look after its been on half hour or so dont wana fry ya buds might give of sum mega heat? av you tried it on for a while yet? i wouldnt worry either to much about humidity at the stage your in, extra light n extra heat should mean humidity will only lower which is a good thing at the stage your in m8, im battling with my humidity right now im not happy it being so high am definatly getting a air conditioner unit nxt go.


yeah i put it on for an hour earlier i didn't check with a thermo but it belts out the heat mate i'll have to put it about 2 feet away iwas thinking it might help the lower buds a little, i can't help thinking about the ac i can't see how you manage through the summer without it? it might just because i'm stoned but other than that all i got is add extra exhaust fans and extra intake, but i'm not the sharpest tool in the shed lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm confused, either the wife has left me or I've gone fucking deaf.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I'm confused, either the wife has left me or I've gone fucking deaf.


lol how ya feeling mate?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol how ya feeling mate?


good mate, headaches have almost gone and the body is starting to sort itsself out( farting like a fuckin cow though), probably have another cplof nite of the sweats and cramps but i can feel my old self cuming back back( this may not be good thing, coz i get fuckin ocd organised when im totally clean), gaunna get all me plants re potted this week and get my grow fully started. hows you?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 15, 2010)

A farmer wants a divorce goes 2c a lawyer, farmer says "Oi wants to get wan of them dayvorces" 
Lawyer..."Do you hav grounds? 
Farmer... "Yes, i gots me 40 acres" 
Lawyer "No, you dont understand, do u have a suit?" 
Farmer..."Yes, oi wears it to church on Sundays" 
Lawyer..."No, i mean do u have a grudge? 
Farmer..."Yes, that's where i park the tractor" 
Lawyer..."Does ur wife beat you up?" 
Farmer..."No, we both get up at 5.30"
Lawyer gets annoyed & tries one last question..."Is ur wife a nagger?... 
"No, she's white, but the baby's a nagger, that's why i wants a bloody dayvorce!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> good mate, headaches have almost gone and the body is starting to sort itsself out( farting like a fuckin cow though), probably have another cplof nite of the sweats and cramps but i can feel my old self cuming back back( this may not be good thing, coz i get fuckin ocd organised when im totally clean), gaunna get all me plants re potted this week and get my grow fully started. hows you?


i'm good cheers mate glad to hear your feeling better or almost feeling better, with a bit of luck the next couple of will pass quick for ya, you going outdoors mate?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 15, 2010)

got my indoor set up ready but im still thinking bout a few guerillas round the area, im into fishing so ive been eyeing up a few spots, but where i live ive got at least another 2 months before i'd go outside, we're really prone to late frosts but i'll se how it goes , wot bout you dragon?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i put it on for an hour earlier i didn't check with a thermo but it belts out the heat mate i'll have to put it about 2 feet away iwas thinking it might help the lower buds a little, i can't help thinking about the ac i can't see how you manage through the summer without it? it might just because i'm stoned but other than that all i got is add extra exhaust fans and extra intake, but i'm not the sharpest tool in the shed lol


lol im hardly a genius m8 but if we are struggling with temps etc now its only gonna get worse as the summer comes, a cheap a/c cost £250 its gotta be worth it.


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 15, 2010)

yo dragon
i used to have mega tooth ache problems caused by a calcium defficiency get some clove oil from your local chemist its less than £2 a bottle put a little on the end of an ear bud thing an rub it around the tooth that hurts trust me the pain goes instantly only problem with it is that it tastes rank so try an only get it on the tooth n not on your tongue


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 15, 2010)

Evening all,

Dragon the best cure for tooth ache is to rub some whiskey on it, I know its a waste but it really helps.

Hope your all having a nice evening. I'm off to ma bed before the mrs divorces me. Just thought i'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol im hardly a genius m8 but if we are struggling with temps etc now its only gonna get worse as the summer comes, a cheap a/c cost £250 its gotta be worth it.


I seen a cracking we A/C unit for sale in our local charity shop for £25 quid, think I may have to purchase it even if it dont fit in my grow closet i could stick it outside it next to the intake vent. Canny go wrong for £25 quid


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

have heard good things about that clove oil, tastes like shit n you have to keep reapplying the stuff but still a cheap good remedy, think id rather just drink the wiskey bust4 but heard that 1 too m8, best bet has gotta be gettin ya arse back to the dentist as soon as poss tho lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> I seen a cracking we A/C unit for sale in our local charity shop for £25 quid, think I may have to purchase it even if it dont fit in my grow closet i could stick it outside it next to the intake vent. Canny go wrong for £25 quid


thats a bargain m8 id snap it up im about to buy argos cheapest n thats £250 its gotta be the way to go for the summer, yeah weed will grow in all kinda crazy temps but too get proper yeilds u need optimum conditions.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

cheers guys i'm having a liitle drop of whiskey now well started about half hour ago to wash down some ibuprofen and paracetemol and just rolled a big'n feeling kinda good now lol
i'll have a look for the clove oil 2mo cheers mate i got over a wk to wait til it gets sorted unless i get the pliers on b4 and am tempted to pull it myself save me some ££££ cost me 20 earlier just for them to tell me it needs sorting cheeky bastards i could of told them that lol sambo couldn't get that light running it kept blowing the fuse with all the stuff on the go gonna have to pick up another extension and run the power down from the attic, looks like i'll be joining you then mate with the ac i never thought i'd be buying 1 of them living here lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 15, 2010)

i actually crush pain killers direct into tooth, hurts a bit at first but works well. be careful coz i once burnt the side of my tongue doing it, although to be honest i had taken 18 painkillers that day.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2010)

off to the dentist right now for tooth ache 

i just grimace, chew on my finger and get on with life


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like to keep my mother in law at bay.

Guantanamo to be exact.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers guys i'm having a liitle drop of whiskey now well started about half hour ago to wash down some ibuprofen and paracetemol and just rolled a big'n feeling kinda good now lol
> i'll have a look for the clove oil 2mo cheers mate i got over a wk to wait til it gets sorted unless i get the pliers on b4 and am tempted to pull it myself save me some ££££ cost me 20 earlier just for them to tell me it needs sorting cheeky bastards i could of told them that lol sambo couldn't get that light running it kept blowing the fuse with all the stuff on the go gonna have to pick up another extension and run the power down from the attic, looks like i'll be joining you then mate with the ac i never thought i'd be buying 1 of them living here lol


co-codamol seemed to take the pain away from me, until it got too bad, I tried to make an apponitment but my dentist was away on holiday, so I had to make an emergency appointment with a diff dentist. I went there and he butched my teeth a bit and got 2 fillings in, 1 week later these fillings fell apart, now I have 2 teeth with massive holes in, been to see 3 different dentists since and april 28th they are getting removed because he fucked them so bad.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

My wife said to me recently that she wanted us to save money. "If you started cycling to work we could get rid of the 2nd car." she said. So I replied "If you took it up the arse we could get rid of the nanny."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> co-codamol seemed to take the pain away from me, until it got too bad, I tried to make an apponitment but my dentist was away on holiday, so I had to make an emergency appointment with a diff dentist. I went there and he butched my teeth a bit and got 2 fillings in, 1 week later these fillings fell apart, now I have 2 teeth with massive holes in, been to see 3 different dentists since and april 28th they are getting removed because he fucked them so bad.


go back to the first cunt and see what kinda car he's got (its gaunna be a bmw at the least the cunt) and get sum brake and clutch fluid and throw it over the fucker( either the the car or him)


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

dura72 said:


> go back to the first cunt and see what kinda car he's got (its gaunna be a bmw at the least the cunt) and get sum brake and clutch fluid and throw it over the fucker( either the the car or him)


I bet you a tenner its a merc, (he was asian)


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

FUCK BRAKE AND CLUTCH FLUID GO FOR NITROMORS, AS A PAINTER AND DECORATOR CONSIDER THIS AN EXPERT OPINION. i dont like goin off on racist rants on the net coz it attracts sum seriously dumb fuckers but its not fuckin easy dealing with people when basic communication needs can barely be met...jeez , try watchin a maccam , a welshman and a fuckin scotsman all in the same room tryin to talk and english is supposed to be our first language....im not gonna even mention bloody brummies!!christ those bloody asians coming over here and stealing all our teeth.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2010)

my dentist is a polish man and hes fucking rubbish, iv had the same filling put in about 4 times now I dunt wanna go back to him lol just to have to come back in 3 month lol. I need a new dentists stat.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a fire marshall and one of my duties is to switch the alarm off at the end of a drill.

I deliberately leave it on for longer than I should, just so colleagues complain, "When will that bell end?"

I don't intend to grow up...ever.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

dura72 said:


> FUCK BRAKE AND CLUTCH FLUID GO FOR NITROMORS, AS A PAINTER AND DECORATOR CONSIDER THIS AN EXPERT OPINION. i dont like goin off on racist rants on the net coz it attracts sum seriously dumb fuckers but its not fuckin easy dealing with people when basic communication needs can barely be met...jeez , try watchin a maccam , a welshman and a fuckin scotsman all in the same room tryin to talk and english is supposed to be our first language....im not gonna even mention bloody brummies!!christ those bloody asians coming over here and stealing all our teeth.


you left the worst offenders out mate, jordies. if they got a strong accent, can't understand a bloody word meet.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

ive worked with polish guys before on the building sites, they work like fuckin dogs but then they fuck off back to poland after 3 months b4 they have to pay any income tax and then come back and do the same again. now ive no problem with these guys wantin to come here to work but we've gotta have a fuckin level playing field, i'd just tax them all at the same rate as the rest of us................naah thats a fuckin lie , i'd fuckin machine gun the lot of them and i know exactly who's gettin it after them and these cunts cant hide as easily....i'll leave you all to cum up with the answer to that but lets just say theyre wont be any nite shift on the fuckin job.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2010)

growing old is mandetory but growing up is optional


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

today marks the 5th week i've been without getting stoned, I'm marking this almight occasion by running a can of gas through my honey bee once more to see if theres any oil left in it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

my native accent is one of the heaviest scottish ones, it actually makes glasgow people sound delicate and refined( i kid you not) but ive lived and worked through u.k so i can modify it when i need to...i.e slow down for people not as bright. ive noticed that everyones accent get heavier when theyre drunk though..the accent that really and i fuckin do mean REALLY gets on my nipple ends is that fuckin stupid pretend london wigger one that has 'wha'eva' evry second fuckin word, i swear to fuck i wanna stab people up the arse with broken vinegar bottles when i hear that , it actually makes me wanna set fire to cunts. we've got a similar lingo in scotland that originates from the jails ,where accents have become standardised, and then gets pushed through the sink estates of glasgow, etc. its basically called 'ned speak' and it grinds your fuckin bone marrow. its designed to make it sound as if youve done time and therefore are 'clued up', itsa a fuckin wank talk for kids but unlike this london thing it doesnt have any black influence behind it.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2010)

i couldn't do 5 weeks! 

seems we all have shit dentists then. i first had a private one that charged me around £500 for a bunch of white fillings i had done, 6 months later i'd moved to an NHS dentist, and found that the private had jsut put fillings over al the decay so msot my teeth were fucked. £500 of white comes out and i've now a grey mouth as well as some extractions and root canals. 

either way though, gotta love the dentist, finnished in 20 minutes, so i stilll had 40 minutes to get to work, so i drove home and had a joint, i'll then them sweat a bit then head over  ambiguous timings ftw! and numb fuzzy smiles ftw also!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i couldn't do 5 weeks!
> 
> seems we all have shit dentists then. i first had a private one that charged me around £500 for a bunch of white fillings i had done, 6 months later i'd moved to an NHS dentist, and found that the private had jsut put fillings over al the decay so msot my teeth were fucked. £500 of white comes out and i've now a grey mouth as well as some extractions and root canals.
> 
> either way though, gotta love the dentist, finnished in 20 minutes, so i stilll had 40 minutes to get to work, so i drove home and had a joint, i'll then them sweat a bit then head over  ambiguous timings ftw! and numb fuzzy smiles ftw also!


I'm not prepared to pay the prices they want for damp shitty weed, that will never have any flavour or potency.

I need to find me someone I can trade some seeds for bud lol.

I can't do the dentist timing stuff, it just plain sucks for me being the md n all.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

The Welsh Assembly have just been given the go ahead for a festival to rival Glastonbury and Tea In The Park this summer.

Livestock.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I'm not prepared to pay the prices they want for damp shitty weed, that will never have any flavour or potency.
> 
> I need to find me someone I can trade some seeds for bud lol.
> 
> I can't do the dentist timing stuff, it just plain sucks for me being the md n all.


haha, i'm not managing director, but just manager, but i figure they can manage 

i've never really had much but the stuff off the streets, so it's a justified purchase for me. i can imagine if you've been smoking the ebst strains for years then it might not be the same sitation 

i'm a little confused by my AK48. i dried the things off in a cardboard box hung from string, and it's now curing in a mason jar, but it's doing sweet sod all in terms of getting me high, yet i put a handful of fairy buds from the lower branches in a paper bag for 2 days and smoked it, and it completely blew me away. does the high normally dissapear in this manner until curing is finnished?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i'm not managing director, but just manager, but i figure they can manage
> 
> i've never really had much but the stuff off the streets, so it's a justified purchase for me. i can imagine if you've been smoking the ebst strains for years then it might not be the same sitation
> 
> i'm a little confused by my AK48. i dried the things off in a cardboard box hung from string, and it's now curing in a mason jar, but it's doing sweet sod all in terms of getting me high, yet i put a handful of fairy buds from the lower branches in a paper bag for 2 days and smoked it, and it completely blew me away. does the high normally dissapear in this manner until curing is finnished?


no should still get you stoned, could just be the ak48 

nirvana is junk imo


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

dura72 said:


> The Welsh Assembly have just been given the go ahead for a festival to rival Glastonbury and Tea In The Park this summer.
> 
> Livestock.


I hope the welsh don't get all confused and think its some kind of sheep orgy.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> no should still get you stoned, could just be the ak48
> 
> nirvana is junk imo


that's why i'm confused.

i know of nirvanas reputation, but it seems to actually hapen across al my buds.

i've 2 jars of UK cheese that are equally shit and pointless to smoke.

yet the cheese i clipped early and oven dried, like with the fluffy crappy speed dried AK buds, got me utterly bliutezed, i also scraped.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that's why i'm confused.
> 
> i know of nirvanas reputation, but it seems to actually hapen across al my buds.
> 
> ...


I would dearly love to take you under my wing and get you on the track to stardom, unfortunately my hands are tied on the forums as to what I can and can't say, not by the forum you understand just my own rules to keep myself safe.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 16, 2010)

hey, im new to the growing game but hoping to get a couple of plants going in a week or 2 as its costing me £165 an ounce now and that doesnt last long and we have no idea what it is we are smoking, you just get what your given round here  so anyway i just thought i'd introduce my self!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> hey, im new to the growing game but hoping to get a couple of plants going in a week or 2 as its costing me £165 an ounce now and that doesnt last long and we have no idea what it is we are smoking, you just get what your given round here  so anyway i just thought i'd introduce my self!


I think were slowly heading this way in the uk, people are getting tired of overpaying for damp and poor quality


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> hey, im new to the growing game but hoping to get a couple of plants going in a week or 2 as its costing me £165 an ounce now and that doesnt last long and we have no idea what it is we are smoking, you just get what your given round here  so anyway i just thought i'd introduce my self!


hi riffix 

165 a oz aint too bad a price aslong as it aint wet or sprayed, spray gos for that kinda money round my area 140-160 nefing good n named is 180s min up to 220 av even known people pay 250 for a oz of top smoke.

best to just grow ya own m8, whats ya plans then? what strain? setup?

n welcome to the uk thread lots of good info in ear n some funny people.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi riffix
> 
> 165 a oz aint too bad a price aslong as it aint wet or sprayed, spray gos for that kinda money round my area 140-160 nefing good n named is 180s min up to 220 av even known people pay 250 for a oz of top smoke.
> 
> ...


250, thats fucked, which area is that m8


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I think were slowly heading this way in the uk, people are getting tired of overpaying for damp and poor quality


same everywhere in the uk rite now i think, most solid is crap all green is overpriced and frequently underweight, every second cunt i know has started growing. at laest ur gonna know EXACTLY what went into ur smoke and its a fuckin good hobby into the bargain. i think if i broke it down my last grow would have cost less than £30 an oz.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 16, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hi riffix
> 
> 165 a oz aint too bad a price aslong as it aint wet or sprayed, spray gos for that kinda money round my area 140-160 nefing good n named is 180s min up to 220 av even known people pay 250 for a oz of top smoke.
> 
> ...


Its not bad, we found someone who seems to be getting some good homegrown stuff, its a little wet but after a little drying times its a really nice smoke, but usually the stuff we get isnt that good, round here there isnt a choice and the dealers dont even know what they are selling, green is green to them. i have plenty of room in my house but since im only going for about 3 plants at first i havnt quite decided wer or how to get started. Thinking blueberry and maybe cheese to grow but i'll let the wife decide that haha. going to head into town on saturday and look at prices for lights etc.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Its not bad, we found someone who seems to be getting some good homegrown stuff, its a little wet but after a little drying times its a really nice smoke, but usually the stuff we get isnt that good, round here there isnt a choice and the dealers dont even know what they are selling, green is green to them. i have plenty of room in my house but since im only going for about 3 plants at first i havnt quite decided wer or how to get started. Thinking blueberry and maybe cheese to grow but i'll let the wife decide that haha. going to head into town on saturday and look at prices for lights etc.


If yo've got the space, and your gonna get a hps like a 600w or something, then might as well do a whole pack of ten reg seeds, 3 plants from your first grow won't last that long and you'll be back to buying for a couple months.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> If yo've got the space, and your gonna get a hps like a 600w or something, then might as well do a whole pack of ten reg seeds, 3 plants from your first grow won't last that long and you'll be back to buying for a couple months.


i might think about upping the amount, might start with maybe 5 or more instead then, i want to limit the amount of heat to as little as i can as the helicopter is out over my estate every night looking for grow houses, they recently busted 4 houses in town and we had a dry spell for a few weeks . im sure one light wont be noticable tho, i dunno, like i said im completly new to growing.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> i might think about upping the amount, might start with maybe 5 or more instead then, i want to limit the amount of heat to as little as i can as the helicopter is out over my estate every night looking for grow houses, they recently busted 4 houses in town and we had a dry spell for a few weeks . im sure one light wont be noticable tho, i dunno, like i said im completly new to growing.



I used to know someone who lived on a council estate in a real rough area, choppers were out every night, he had 2x400w in his loft and didn't get anything come of it.

They can detect big ops because the whole house glows, smaller ones are harder to distinguish from a heater if you control the temps right, especially when you consider how high up the heli is and what infrared would look like even if they zoomed in good.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I used to know someone who lived on a council estate in a real rough area, choppers were out every night, he had 2x400w in his loft and didn't get anything come of it.
> 
> They can detect big ops because the whole house glows, smaller ones are harder to distinguish from a heater if you control the temps right, especially when you consider how high up the heli is and what infrared would look like even if they zoomed in good.


sounds good! im thinking for periods when im going to be wanting the lights off, since its pitch black up there anyway i'll just time it so its off around 11pm ish as thats usually when its flying around just to be extra carefull but like you said it'll be hard to notice anyway.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> sounds good! im thinking for periods when im going to be wanting the lights off, since its pitch black up there anyway i'll just time it so its off around 11pm ish as thats usually when its flying around just to be extra carefull but like you said it'll be hard to notice anyway.


imo all the stuff bout the helis is 90% scare tactics.

i no of many who run 2/3 hps lights n have done for many years without ne probs.

it cost 1000s to run a heli n not every police county even has the heat detecters most have to borrow them n even then i dont beleive they r seeing the small grows i.e 2-3 lights most of the time when u hear a heli its chasing some smackhead ina stolen car n filming it for fucking road wars lol 

its just the fact ur doing somefin illegal n weed makes ya para neway that every heli we hear oh it must be lookin for grow ops???


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 16, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> imo all the stuff bout the helis is 90% scare tactics.
> 
> i no of many who run 2/3 hps lights n have done for many years without ne probs.
> 
> ...


yeah your right there, i am just a tiny little lot paranoid haha.

theres definitly still some big grow ops round here somewer and they still havnt found them so it cant be that good anyway


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Hiya! I'm an American, recently moved to the UK and wanting to start up growing! (RiffiX is my hubby) I was a little disappointed at what was available on the move over as I'm used to having quite a large selection of grade and strain and like RiffiX mentioned we just sort of get what we get here. Our main goal is to produce some nice strains that will end up being enough to supply our personal use. We are sort of considering upping the plants a bit since it seems you can do a reasonable amount under one light, but want to take it easy for our first grow. We want to get a few types on the go, I'm thinking a blueberry, kush and some alaskan thunderfuck if I can get my hands on it!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hiya! I'm an American, recently moved to the UK and wanting to start up growing! (RiffiX is my hubby) I was a little disappointed at what was available on the move over as I'm used to having quite a large selection of grade and strain and like RiffiX mentioned we just sort of get what we get here. Our main goal is to produce some nice strains that will end up being enough to supply our personal use. We are sort of considering upping the plants a bit since it seems you can do a reasonable amount under one light, but want to take it easy for our first grow. We want to get a few types on the go, I'm thinking a blueberry, kush and some alaskan thunderfuck if I can get my
> hands on it!


getting a mix is good, but you need to match up your strains very carefully otherwise you won't get the best out of anything, if you have a plant that grows tall under the same light as one that grows short, then neither will be getting optimum light.

You can still get the kind of vairance your looking for, but you have to pick them carefully for compatibility.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> getting a mix is good, but you need to match up your strains very carefully otherwise you won't get the best out of anything, if you have a plant that grows tall under the same light as one that grows short, then neither will be getting optimum light.
> 
> You can still get the kind of vairance your looking for, but you have to pick them carefully for compatibility.


Ahh thanks, there is something else to think about. Well we have a bit more research to do before we start anything of course! I'm going to have a read through all the stickies in newbie central as well. Perhaps it is best to just start out with a single strain, at least for our first grow, but it sounds really nice to have a variety


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Ahh thanks, there is something else to think about. Well we have a bit more research to do before we start anything of course! I'm going to have a read through all the stickies in newbie central as well. Perhaps it is best to just start out with a single strain, at least for our first grow, but it sounds really nice to have a variety


imo starting with just a single strain and getting to no it is the best way to go especially if its ya first time.

all i have grown is blueberry but i grow it well (finally lol) n after all the experience i have with blueberry only now do i feel confident for new strains.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 16, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> imo starting with just a single strain and getting to no it is the best way to go especially if its ya first time.
> 
> all i have grown is blueberry but i grow it well (finally lol) n after all the experience i have with blueberry only now do i feel confident for new strains.


Yeah, after talking about it a bit more, I think we will probably end up starting with just one strain. Will be hard to pick which one though, so many choices!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

hey guys cheers for the suggestions i got a bit battered last night and tried to pull it myself it didn't go to well it's quiet far at the back so all i managed to do was to make it crumble a little which hurt like hell so upped the dosage went for a whiskey ibuprofen tramadol lots of weed mix which put me out, woke up for the lights this mo and had another dose of ibuprofen and tramadol with a big burn and working great that was at 9ish this mo and just come round half hour ago just had a burn and am considering another attempt at pulling it, i got work 2mo so no getting to mingled just a joint or 2 and normal painkillers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

dude youll never be able to pull it yourself get someone else on the case if you can bare it man!? some bonjella wouldnt go amiss too


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude youll never be able to pull it yourself get someone else on the case if you can bare it man!? some bonjella wouldnt go amiss too


i'll be alright cheers mate the prob i got is i only got big bulky pliers and the side of my mouth gets in the way so it leaves me trying to pull it from the top which is pretty knackered i need smaller pliers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

good luck mate! i think id rather fork out for a dentist tbh


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh man, that makes me cringe haha. I would def go for the dentist


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good luck mate! i think id rather fork out for a dentist tbh


i don't mind paying but they can't see for just over a wk and i got work so i'll have to be fairly straight for that, i got the misses to try a few dentist's but you gotta register with them and i don't want to leave my dentist's they got a really good rep and a massive waiting list


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

tough call id explain the circs and get on the tramadol big time, i love those things anyway


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Oh man, that makes me cringe haha. I would def go for the dentist


i did try yesterday they had a look told me it needs sorting and charged me £20 then sent me on my way witha prescription and over a wk to wait they said the 9 day wait is because the nerve is swollen and aggrivated and needs to settle i think it's because their fully booked


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tough call id explain the circs and get on the tramadol big time, i love those things anyway


i'd love to get them off the doc but they won't give them to me i had some health probs a little while back and was on them for 18months doing well over the dosage i had to stop taking them due to shakes etc and because they're addictive they won't give them to me again the sods lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

hahah i got mine from a pal but the internet is your friend 

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=458&cat=0&page=1

 i love a good script me


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

df118s( dihydrocodeine) thats the dogs bollocks, make u itch like a muther fucker though but ur rite off ur nut. i just got offered a regular script of them but not sure if i can find suitably normal customers( ie not screamin junkies) for them. was the same with the valium, i could get real pharma quality ones at a good price but the the customers were all granny robbers and its just to much fuckin hassle .


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i got mine from a pal but the internet is your friend
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/product.php?productid=458&cat=0&page=1
> 
> i love a good script me


cheers mate i didn't know you could order script type meds on the net i'll have the misses have a look later when she gets back from work if she hasn't got any more for me, i'll have to get educated on this internet thing i bet theirs loads of goodys out there if you know how look i only just figured out how how to use the recycle bin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

hahahahah clear your cache man set windows to do it on the regular saves getting caught out when youve been havin a crafty hamshank and if god forbid the plod ever nick you there'll be minimum on the machine.

yeah i use the unitedpharmacy site for allsorts sleepers painkillers tho i got a bit carried away n ordered some antidepressants so i wasnt taking the sleepers all the time, coming off them was worse than tabs


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

dura72 said:


> df118s( dihydrocodeine) thats the dogs bollocks, make u itch like a muther fucker though but ur rite off ur nut. i just got offered a regular script of them but not sure if i can find suitably normal customers( ie not screamin junkies) for them. was the same with the valium, i could get real pharma quality ones at a good price but the the customers were all granny robbers and its just to much fuckin hassle .


they sound pretty good mate, i don't blame you for not selling them for the most part down hear it's the smackheads that chase scripts, i'm hoping the misses comes back with some tonight her old man broke his collar bone not so long back and he had loads left over but is claiming to have difficulty finding them i think he might like them lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

A husband and wife were sitting watching a TV program about psychology, which explained the phenomenon of "mixed emotions" where someone is cheerful, happy and joyful and at the same time gloomy, forlorn and dejected.

The husband turned to his wife and said, "Honey, that is a bunch of crap. I bet you can't tell me anything that will make me happy and sad at the same time.

She said: "Out of all your friends, you have the biggest dick."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

wont be many screamin junkies up that way soon enough dura some cunt/ hero keeps puttin anthrax in the junk


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah clear your cache man set windows to do it on the regular saves getting caught out when youve been havin a crafty hamshank and if god forbid the plod ever nick you there'll be minimum on the machine.
> 
> yeah i use the unitedpharmacy site for allsorts sleepers painkillers tho i got a bit carried away n ordered some antidepressants so i wasnt taking the sleepers all the time, coming off them was worse than tabs


the misses is on the task with regards to wiping our history or so she says i'll get back onto her later about it, and i don't worry about getting caught more my misses always new i was a banker lol if she don't bring me home anything useful later i'll get her to put an order in for me i'd try myself but nothing good comes of me trying on the lappy something always goes wrong or missing or worse those bastard viruses i've been giving some serious thought to picking up the computers and internet for dummies books lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

hahahah just stay off the dodgy porn sites n youll be reet hhaha www.puretna.com


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah just stay off the dodgy porn sites n youll be reet hhaha www.puretna.com



if you download mozzila firefox, theres an option in tools to clear recent history, you have the option to clear the last hour, which leaves all her sites in tact but just removes the ones you looked at.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah just stay off the dodgy porn sites n youll be reet hhaha www.puretna.com


lol defo gotta do some homework!!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

i knew we were all a bunch of wankers lol. ive gave up even tryin to explain it to the girl but i do scrub the history coz i dont really need her to know 'exactly' what im beatin off too. lol.(milfs in nylons)


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

homophobia and arachnophobia are the same.
i'm not scared of spiders and i'm not scared of gays but i'd shit myself if i found one in my bath


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2010)

B.A. says 'I ain't gettin' on no plane sucka!!!'

BA says 'No, neither's any other cunt!!'


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

moring people. 

hows everyone today?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> moring people.
> 
> hows everyone today?


pretty much the same as yesterday bro, I'm just leaving my house now, will be over at yours in about 20 to help you smoke that blueberry lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2010)

morning for page 444, anything exciting happening today for anyone?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2010)

feels like spring has sprung, makes you glad to be alive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

some [email protected] kicked the back end of me car in overnight. wouldnt quite call it exciting like


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> pretty much the same as yesterday bro, I'm just leaving my house now, will be over at yours in about 20 to help you smoke that blueberry lol


il get the kettle on then speedy lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some [email protected] kicked the back end of me car in overnight. wouldnt quite call it exciting like


WANKERS! why why why?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

del66666 said:


> feels like spring has sprung, makes you glad to be alive.


yeah its getting nicer everyday m8, temps in the grow room r saying so too lol gonna get a a/c unit for the summer 100%


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

del66666 said:


> feels like spring has sprung, makes you glad to be alive.


I think spring and summer came and went last weekend round here, wouldn't supprise me if it snowed soon... Not that it's too bad, dunno about you but Im not the biggest fan of smoking when it's really hot and humid anyway... Not that it stops me like.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 17, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> I think spring and summer came and went last weekend round here, wouldn't supprise me if it snowed soon... Not that it's too bad, dunno about you but Im not the biggest fan of smoking when it's really hot and humid anyway... Not that it stops me like.


Sitting outside toking is always nicer on a hot day than sitting indoors


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

something about smoking in the sun aswel it makes me feel more stoned?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 17, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> I think spring and summer came and went last weekend round here, wouldn't supprise me if it snowed soon... Not that it's too bad, dunno about you but Im not the biggest fan of smoking when it's really hot and humid anyway... Not that it stops me like.


Let's get a sprinkler and we'll sit our chairs about a foot away. Then we'll fashion a couple of those gas mask bongs to keep our weed free of sprinklins and we're good to go


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> Sitting outside toking is always nicer on a hot day than sitting indoors


 True true, If it is hot outside is the place to be, I'm pimping my back yard this summer with a heater, BBQ, chairs etc so I can spend some long warm nights out getting baked  now if I can only get a tv out there I'd be set. Need Westwood to put some 20" monitors in my shed or something.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Morning all,

Spring has defo sprung, I have been out every day on my motorbike this week its fecken awesome.

Got lots of bike shows coming up soon including the biggy in edinburgh this weekend to keep my mind busy and stop me from watching my plant grow lol. as they say a watched kettle never boils.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Let's get a sprinkler and we'll sit our chairs about a foot away. Then we'll fashion a couple of those gas mask bongs to keep our weed free of sprinklins and we're good to go


Yes Hun suuuuure  il male you one first then il male mine erm another year, I wouldn't say no to putting a paddeling pool out there to sit in


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 17, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> True true, If it is hot outside is the place to be, I'm pimping my back yard this summer with a heater, BBQ, chairs etc so I can spend some long warm nights out getting baked  now if I can only get a tv out there I'd be set. Need Westwood to put some 20" monitors in my shed or something.


It's easy just mount a cheepo flat screen behind some perspex in your shed. Works a treat.

A few of the pubs here have done it since the smoking ban so folk can have a smoke and watch the footy at the same time


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 17, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Yes Hun suuuuure  il male you one first then il male mine erm another year, I wouldn't say no to putting a paddeling pool out there to sit in


with a waterslide coming off the shed roof?


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> It's easy just mount a cheepo flat screen behind some perspex in your shed. Works a treat.
> 
> A few of the pubs here have done it since the smoking ban so folk can have a smoke and watch the footy at the same time


that would be awesome in my back yard haha


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> with a waterslide coming off the shed roof?


If we had the time, money and space I would!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys how's every1 today?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> WANKERS! why why why?


i know, ive done some shitty stuff as a kid but kicking someones car to bits never entered my head. it would have been worth the cost to fix it to catch the fucker. 

am taking deep breaths and trusting in karma to give the scrote bowel cancer.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know, ive done some shitty stuff as a kid but kicking someones car to bits never entered my head. it would have been worth the cost to fix it to catch the fucker.
> 
> am taking deep breaths and trusting in karma to give the scrote bowel cancer.


if it were a sat or sun morning you could easily put it down to piss heads, tuesday night, thats someone being a cunt.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know, ive done some shitty stuff as a kid but kicking someones car to bits never entered my head. it would have been worth the cost to fix it to catch the fucker.
> 
> am taking deep breaths and trusting in karma to give the scrote bowel cancer.


That's bullshit, I hate these people that just wander the night doing various acts of prickery. Some dude keeps filling up our bin out the back of our shop at night and it's driving me nuts!! I know that's not nearly as bad as your car... but clearly there needs to be an uprising of shadow lurking to catch these bastards


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

ill be up early the morrow i reckon its omeone who walks downt he street regular. and its a boot print not a trainer i reckon its a builder or someone who needs toe caps for work. ill be up at the crack of dawn with a surprise behind the door for em.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> That's bullshit, I hate these people that just wander the night doing various acts of prickery. Some dude keeps filling up our bin out the back of our shop at night and it's driving me nuts!! I know that's not nearly as bad as your car... but clearly there needs to be an uprising of shadow lurking to catch these bastards


Hide in the Bin and jump out when they open it! And if you hot box the bin it will look freaking crazy when they open it.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill be up early the morrow i reckon its omeone who walks downt he street regular. and its a boot print not a trainer i reckon its a builder or someone who needs toe caps for work. ill be up at the crack of dawn with a surprise behind the door for em.


How badly dented is it? I imagine steel toe caps could do a lot of damage to a car.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

its the whole foot print like he put his heel into it the dents a bit bigger than a football


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its the whole foot print like he put his heel into it the dents a bit bigger than a football


Holy crap that's not gonna be cheap to fix, I accidently put a dent just a little bigger than that inthe side of my sisters car and that cost me £300 to fix, if I found anyone doing that to my car I'd put a serious dent in him!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 17, 2010)

So it's just one massive kick? How hard would you have to kick, you'd need a running start to do something like that wouldn't you? :s


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> So it's just one massive kick? How hard would you have to kick, you'd need a running start to do something like that wouldn't you? :s


sounds more like someone reverse into it with a towbar.

whats for lunch today, i've got chips savaloy and curry sauce.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> sounds more like someone reverse into it with a towbar.
> 
> whats for lunch today, i've got chips savaloy and curry sauce.


We've got some leftovers from dinner the other night... roast pork and like a chicken mushroom rice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Holy crap that's not gonna be cheap to fix, I accidently put a dent just a little bigger than that inthe side of my sisters car and that cost me £300 to fix, if I found anyone doing that to my car I'd put a serious dent in him!


aye its going to be a new rear door basically i doubt it'll be just a popping it back out job.


DevilishlyKatt said:


> So it's just one massive kick? How hard would you have to kick, you'd need a running start to do something like that wouldn't you? :s


aye a running boot or someone fairly big


speedyseedz said:


> sounds more like someone reverse into it with a towbar.
> unless the towbar was fitted with a size 10 rigger i doubt it lol
> whats for lunch today, i've got chips savaloy and curry sauce.


chicken soup


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chicken soup



tinned chicken soup?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

yup  .


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 17, 2010)

for a door ya wouldnt need a run up doors and straight surfaces tend to dent quiet easyly if its as deep as a foot ball then it was some boot but if its just a spread around dent then it doesnt need to be that hard i have done this in the past to a prick that deserved it im not a big guy i only weigh 12 stone but it did enough of a dent with 1 kick as for the cost maybe look at a scrap yard if the car is not brand new (or even if it is) ya may get lucky ya never know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

cheers for the advice ill have to take it to a body shop n see if they reckon they can pop it out but i doubt it.

jut to top it off wor lass has said shes packing as much of her stuff into the car and going back to her mothers! i dunno whether to laugh or cry. all i know is im going to the footy


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers for the advice ill have to take it to a body shop n see if they reckon they can pop it out but i doubt it.
> 
> jut to top it off wor lass has said shes packing as much of her stuff into the car and going back to her mothers! i dunno whether to laugh or cry. all i know is im going to the footy


Hey D G&T your order shipped today spesh del, should be with you tomorrow.

Included 2 feminized dinafem blue widow, cus I know you like the fruity shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2010)

ditto! much obliged Speedy fella! cheers on the freebs too!


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 17, 2010)

freebies :O can i get some of thos lol 
and mate if she going i hope it aint for too long and on a better note wat match ya off to watch ??


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers for the advice ill have to take it to a body shop n see if they reckon they can pop it out but i doubt it.
> 
> jut to top it off wor lass has said shes packing as much of her stuff into the car and going back to her mothers! i dunno whether to laugh or cry. all i know is im going to the footy


I'd get a couple of prices if they say you need a new one and get a price just to fit it and like the other guy said I'd definitly check out a scrappy or 2 I've been amazed at what I've got from them before. Good luck anyway haha.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's every1 today?


alrite dragon im good m8, been pretty busy 2day well busy for me neway lol

checked on the harvest from sunday n its drying nicely is alot dryer than some of the shit that gets sold round ear i swear sum of these bastards just chop it n bag it they must? 

aint gonna bother weighing it till sun tho a full 7day dry.

hows ur day been? working hard?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well fuck me sideways with a broom handle and call me shirley,,, im fucked, i appear to be doin 10 hour days, i need sleeeeeeeeep

On a seperate note... Howdy all, how we all doin


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah alot of the stuff round here is wet shit too proper crap deals still tho and i havent sen bag seed in ages i only got 3 seeds and thy ben sat there for ages that wont hurt em tho will it as long as they dont get moist
its just when i start my grow i want to learn by doing (im a firm beliver in the university of life) so i dont want to have to spend alot on geting seeds just to kill em lol 
altho i dont think i will kill em im just paranoid ( i do take advice tho and im sure ill be asking for it )
i once germiantd some seeds by puting the in cotton wool wet with warm water 
when they sprouted i put them into pot noodle pots 
they grew for a few weeks under no light other than the sun hitting them on my bros window sil ( i had to move them some1 saw em and i got paranoid) very little care too they all died eventualy but i didnt do any thing to keep em alive lol i just wanted to see how they would do they were around 6" tall too they were bag seed 
-Stoney


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Well fuck me sideways with a broom handle and call me shirley,,, im fucked, i appear to be doin 10 hour days, i need sleeeeeeeeep
> 
> On a seperate note... Howdy all, how we all doin


evening smar3t, im good m8 just puttin a few films on disk to watch the weather heating up aint doing my grow much good temps r slowly building up!

hows yours doing m8?

the new job sounds long smar4t rather you than me m8 lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening smar3t, im good m8 just puttin a few films on disk to watch the weather heating up aint doing my grow much good temps r slowly building up!
> 
> hows yours doing m8?
> 
> the new job sounds long smar4t rather you than me m8 lol


Evening Sambo

weather hasnt got that much warmer down my way yet so temps are pretty much the same, dont know what im gonna do when they heat up though, cant really afford an air-conditioning unit really, its a bit excessive for my grow lol

What films you gonna be wtachin, not seen any new films for a bit, takin my niece to watch alice in wonderland on saturday though, love the 3D films.

And work is fuckin killing me lol, id rather it was someone else than me aswell, not a happy bunny lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening Sambo
> 
> weather hasnt got that much warmer down my way yet so temps are pretty much the same, dont know what im gonna do when they heat up though, cant really afford an air-conditioning unit really, its a bit excessive for my grow lol
> 
> ...


an a/c is only £250 m8 but i no what u mean bit excessive for 2 plants summer is gonna be a bastard for me tho without it.

putting ''from paris with love'' n ''blind side'' onto a disk aint seen neither but il try anything once lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys, sambo been led flat on my back all day on the settee mate no work today it was raining down my way this mo so had lttle burn and went back to bed got up a couple of hours later did the bathroom routine and went straight to the settee and started rolloing and that's been my day since lol only down side is i'm almost out of all i got left is a few bags of the trim but had a good few days, gotta get up and feed the plants in about half hour and seriously can't be bothered lol gonna take it easy though after that lol good to hear you haven't got long left mate getting wet weed is shit it's the same as getting a half bag i feel you on that are gonna bother curing mate? mine are looking ok i've been bringing the temps down through lights out and their's a few purple hints appearing hear and there and the 1 is swelling up a bit they still look like they got a couple of wks left at themo so might be a wk later than i was hoping for but we'll see i want them gone asap i think i timed it wrong i counted thier flowering time from when i changed the light not when they started to flower which due you count yours from mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

hey smart how ya doing mate sucks having long days but at least the long part of the wk is out of the way how are your ladies doing under the new light mate?


----------



## growwwww (Mar 17, 2010)

a good old long day at work calls for a good old spliff when ya get home.

good treatment.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

growwwww said:


> a good old long day at work calls for a good old spliff when ya get home.
> 
> good treatment.


wakeing up calls for a good old spliff imo lolol

whatcha smoking growww?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> an a/c is only £250 m8 but i no what u mean bit excessive for 2 plants summer is gonna be a bastard for me tho without it.
> 
> putting ''from paris with love'' n ''blind side'' onto a disk aint seen neither but il try anything once lol


I got from paris with love, but as yet not watched it, to fuckin tired lol

gonna have to see how the temps are when it gets hotter, then will have to think about gettin one, but for the time being, i think its more fans lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart how ya doing mate sucks having long days but at least the long part of the wk is out of the way how are your ladies doing under the new light mate?


Hey dragon mate

Sounds like you have had another hard, long, strenuous stressfull day lol, yeah glad its thursday tomorrow, 2 days to go for a monster lie in lol

Plants seem to be doin ok mate, the Terre Vega seems to have sorted the Nitro deficiancy out so may put into flower in 7 days, few more feeds n all will be well, the light is doin them good, they grown a fair bit now so looks like i will have some trees on the go...
Bet your happy ur current grow is comming to an end arent you, get to taste the fruit of your labour soon, always the best part lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 17, 2010)

growwwww said:


> a good old long day at work calls for a good old spliff when ya get home.
> 
> good treatment.


 
Hey Growww

Would be nice to get back from a long ass day n chill with a J, but alas no bud till ive grown dried n cured, decided to stay off it till im smokin my own, only what, another 10 week :'( lol

How you doin mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey dragon mate
> 
> Sounds like you have had another hard, long, strenuous stressfull day lol, yeah glad its thursday tomorrow, 2 days to go for a monster lie in lol
> 
> ...


yeah been a hard 1 mate lol i can't wait to get them down it seems to take forever, glad their getting better i loved the change when going to 12/12 the veg bit seems borin now i havin a few rpobs with mine nothing major but the misses shut the door on them after i watered and they gone all shitty looking i think it's because of the lack of air but hopefully they'll be ok


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah been a hard 1 mate lol i can't wait to get them down it seems to take forever, glad their getting better i loved the change when going to 12/12 the veg bit seems borin now i havin a few rpobs with mine nothing major but the misses shut the door on them after i watered and they gone all shitty looking i think it's because of the lack of air but hopefully they'll be ok


yeah the veg stage is borin lol, its nice to watch em grow from tiny sprouts to bushy plants, but its the flowering stage when the fun starts... hope your probs arent gonna be to bad, last thing u want so close to cuttin is problems, fingers crossed for ya mate... bloody women lol

**I think i might invest in a 125A rvk.. only £60 then i can use that to extract n use the 100A for air in, might bring the temps down more and enable the switch to 600W... heres hopin**


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> yeah the veg stage is borin lol, its nice to watch em grow from tiny sprouts to bushy plants, but its the flowering stage when the fun starts... hope your probs arent gonna be to bad, last thing u want so close to cuttin is problems, fingers crossed for ya mate... bloody women lol
> 
> **I think i might invest in a 125A rvk.. only £60 then i can use that to extract n use the 100A for air in, might bring the temps down more and enable the switch to 600W... heres hopin**


alright mate it's my little 1's with the prob not the flowering 1''s and yeah bloody women been up since and she'd done it again it's because their sliding doors but still if they were her shoes that needed o2 there would probably be a tank n regulator lol and the fan idea sounds good mate it's what i had to do


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

the missus will start taking it serious when its the grow thats buying her new shoes! lol

n all that trim uve sived dragon dunno if youve thrown it? but its still good for butter the siving dont take all the goodness away.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the missus will start taking it serious when its the grow thats buying her new shoes! lol
> 
> n all that trim uve sived dragon dunno if youve thrown it? but its still good for butter the siving dont take all the goodness away.


yeah you know that mate she hates me on the roof but still sends me lol looks like i'm almost retired so gonna get loads a practice in lounging around running out of work fast and can't wait to be done with it it'll be nice to spend the summer chiling out and spending a few hours in the garden evry couple of days, yeah i've been chucking it mate i'm gonna save the couple of bags i got left after siving for a practice run for when i do my stuff i'm looking forward to getting stoned eating it never done it before apart from swallowing a lump of solid which wasn't very good


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

thought you had been chucking it! coulda used that for the butter m8, you come across this new shit meow-meow? every cunts selling it round ear now lol was just telling sum yanky twats in another thread bout it too, ''send me a pm for source blah blah'' err type it in google n 1000s come up! fuck that shit neway but right now a K of pure meow is £3,300 once its banned ur talking £10,000 n it will only be a matter or wks/months b4 its banned.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thought you had been chucking it! coulda used that for the butter m8, you come across this new shit meow-meow? every cunts selling it round ear now lol was just telling sum yanky twats in another thread bout it too, ''send me a pm for source blah blah'' err type it in google n 1000s come up! fuck that shit neway but right now a K of pure meow is £3,300 once its banned ur talking £10,000 n it will only be a matter or wks/months b4 its banned.


i know i should have kept it but i was chucking it out coz when i left it on the side after i made 1 and then started on another and the pile built up the misses thought i was smoking loads so i chucked it after each 1 and it's out of mind thing i think no excuse though just me to lazy to go and put it up lol i ve never heard of meow meow is it some kind of rec chem?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed a new 'No Smoking' sign on the bus today. On the sign it had the words 'Including cigarettes pipes and cigars'.

I couldn't help but notice the distinct lack of cannabis, so guess what my argument with the driver was about?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah m8 just another legal high the gov r making a meal out off, the stupid cunts if they didnt keep flashing it all over the papers n news then maybe these kids wouldnt be so interested in it??? the moneys there to be made now tho cause its about to be banned.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

i just googled it, that's mad i hadn't heard of it but i haven't been out much lately but none of the lads i know have taken it they for the most part are old fashioned sniff men crazy shit being able to order stuff like that labeled as plant food i'd rather a bit of fast myself if going on 1


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

m8 i wouldnt touch the shit with a barge-pole but its the ''new thing'' people r making £££ from it, giv me a fat line of the good shit neday im with ya there.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah m8 just another legal high the gov r making a meal out off, the stupid cunts if they didnt keep flashing it all over the papers n news then maybe these kids wouldnt be so interested in it??? the moneys there to be made now tho cause its about to be banned.


that's right if they didn't keep advertising it as popular people wouldn't hunt it down to order it, i wouldn't bother with powder to many head aches n crappy clients with even crappier sense of time


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's right if they didn't keep advertising it as popular people wouldn't hunt it down to order it, i wouldn't bother with powder to many head aches n crappy clients with even crappier sense of time


totally agree m8 lol just arguein with some yanks about meow n half pissed neway lol so going on a rant lol

you got work 2mora m8 or is it all on the weather? my cuz has nearly gave up roofing many times cause of all the half wks from shit weather.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 i wouldnt touch the shit with a barge-pole but its the ''new thing'' people r making £££ from it, giv me a fat line of the good shit neday im with ya there.


i gotta calm down on the weed i see what you were on about the other day when you get settled in it's easy to do 8+ burns a day i've been abusing it the last few days gonna have a little break after i do my free stuff i think


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> totally agree m8 lol just arguein with some yanks about meow n half pissed neway lol so going on a rant lol
> 
> you got work 2mora m8 or is it all on the weather? my cuz has nearly gave up roofing many times cause of all the half wks from shit weather.


no im off 2mo mate no work so gonna have another day of nothing lol and i feel what your cous is it's a hard living over yer unfortunately i've gone wks without work in the past winters and packed in about 5 times so far i just keep getting pulled back in but not this time theirs no big paychecks waiting any more all the other times i got lured back by big cash jobs at least this time i know it's over for a while gonna focus on my new trade i always wanted to work from home lol the best kind of self employment lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

oh yeah fuck the yanks mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

went to mini tesco this morning, got my 20 L&B and also wanted a couple of redbulls to see me through the morn.


yesterday at tesco a normal redbull can was 1.11 today its 1.40, thats god damn petrol station prices, wtf is going on with the price of redbull


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

*yawn* morning everyone. Picking up my cabinet today making me one step closer to my first grow, currently winning on a light on ebay too  but right now tucking into a sausage buttie at work.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2010)

morning all,

sausage buttie sounds nice riffix hmmmmm might av a bacon n sausage sarnie myself.

energy drink prices take the piss! i like rockstar n sum garages charge nearly 2quid for a can!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

wings on the can may have made it 'rise' speedy.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

good morning to all from a non hungover me(strange as it may sound i do not want to kill people today(apart from celtic fans and i dont really think of them as people anyway; more like immigrants that have forgotton they should learn where the bloody ferry terminal is). just had me brekkie, toast n peanut butter ,cuppa coffe, fairy cake and a plum and todays plans are to repot . thats me been under 2 x 55 watt cfls for two weeks or so (from seed) plants all around 6 to 8 inches tall and will be putting them into 3 gallon( 10 litre) pots with 70% miracle gro, 25% perlite and 5 % vermiculite. pots all sitting waiting , did that yesterday and left my light on in my tent (4' x 4 ' x 6.5') they will be under 400 mh and 600 hps on a 24/0. should only take bout 3 to 4 weeks veg. probly wont feed them until last week( miracle gro has slow release nutes already in it). strains are trainwreck, moby dick, hash plant haze and unknown clone( think itsa cheese but was fucked when my mate gave me it, he cant remember either,...pair of fuckin clowns when we're wasted). thank fuck im sober, i never get shit done when im on the headcase highway.


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 18, 2010)

You'd had to be a right fuckin twat to stick plant ferts up ya nose meow/ mcat /methdrone what ever the twats want 2 call it is a fuckin load of shit. look what the governments doing to everyone , if green was legal or at least regulated people wouldnt have to stick toxic trace elements into the nostril area.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

Mmmm plant food.... Sounds yummy... Or not. Alltho I am still hungry but no more food for me, getting the munchies at least once a day is making my trousers get very tight


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2010)

BuddaRoom said:


> You'd had to be a right fuckin twat to stick plant ferts up ya nose meow/ mcat /methdrone what ever the twats want 2 call it is a fuckin load of shit. look what the governments doing to everyone , if green was legal or at least regulated people wouldnt have to stick toxic trace elements into the nostril area.


couldnt agree more m8 and imo the goverment plastering it all over the tele n papers is only making more kids want to try it.

people r making £££ from it n will make even more when it gets banned soon.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

We are not schizophrenic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

the meow meow stuff is alright actually its the divvy twats that think cos its legal you can shovel it up your beak by the bucketfull with no ill effect. christ vodka's legal but you wouldnt drink 3 bottles. well maybe but you would expect it to kick you all over.

soon as this one gets banned the next craze will be MDVP which is very similar but a bit more trippy, then some cunt will die and its on to the next one.

bit spacey this morning had a full sleeper on top of the stella


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> couldnt agree more m8 and imo the goverment plastering it all over the tele n papers is only making more kids want to try it.
> 
> people r making £££ from it n will make even more when it gets banned soon.


What exactly is it? Just plant food? I don't watch the news, I just heard some mention it last week.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

went on line last nite to search for a way to make speed/crystal meth...fuck me it seems awfully easy but the ingredients are absolutely mental...fuckin drain cleaner and shit...mite give ita bash though and try it on the mrs's. i was offerd aload of those 'legal' highs just b4 the govt shut the door on them coz ive got a decent network in place but i found the older crowd(25+) werent into them , they just seemed to prefer old fashioned illegal 'e', it was more predictable and easier to regulate, with these 'legals' u just didnt know how heavy it was gonna hit or for how long and sum were just complete rubbish, all came with nice fancy packaging though. i know for a fact that there are millions of them out there stored in warehouses in southern ireland just waitin to be slipped onto dear old blighty


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

A priest says to a rabbi, "I'm guna screw that kid"
Rabbi replies "out of what?"


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> went on line last nite to search for a way to make speed/crystal meth...fuck me it seems awfully easy but the ingredients are absolutely mental...fuckin drain cleaner and shit...mite give ita bash though and try it on the mrs's. i was offerd aload of those 'legal' highs just b4 the govt shut the door on them coz ive got a decent network in place but i found the older crowd(25+) werent into them , they just seemed to prefer old fashioned illegal 'e', it was more predictable and easier to regulate, with these 'legals' u just didnt know how heavy it was gonna hit or for how long and sum were just complete rubbish, all came with nice fancy packaging though. i know for a fact that there are millions of them out there stored in warehouses in southern ireland just waitin to be slipped onto dear old blighty


Maybe easy, but yeah, the stuff that goes in is fuckin nasty not to mention one wrong move will blow your whole house sky high...


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Maybe easy, but yeah, the stuff that goes in is fuckin nasty not to mention one wrong move will blow your whole house sky high...



I was always under the impression that 90% of it was easy to source, some of the other chemicals were not so easy.

when i read the ingredient list, I was quite shocked at the shit that goes into it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I was always under the impression that 90% of it was easy to source, some of the other chemicals were not so easy.
> 
> when i read the ingredient list, I was quite shocked at the shit that goes into it.


theres a few different ways ive seen of doing it but they all have one thing in common, seriously explosive ingredients, ether and acid and shit... mite do a good bit of research b4 a give it a go but if u read about the first scotsman going into space in a garden shed then you'll kinda know ive fucked up sumwhere along the way


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

even after reading about the ingredients, and the plant food 'legal' highs, the usual shit we take anyway , the glass and shit sprayed on to our green and around 25 years of doing shit like that , all the way back to glue snifffing in the 80's it really and truly still amazes me waht people will ACTUALLY put into there bodies, i mean we all KNOWthis shit is gaunna fuck us up, long and short term but we STILL do it...i fuckin love the perseverance of the human race , we are truly fuckin mental. thw whole world is off its tits and when we get bored with sumthin theres sum psycho cums along as gives us a new idea that we embrace like a kid with a new teddy and run like retards for a shot. i never realised that my suicide was gonna be so long. is there actually anyone out there sane?? im gettin the feelin that this is one gigantic real time 'civilization' type game and at different times different players are in control and some seem to have an even weirder sense of humour than mine


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I was always under the impression that 90% of it was easy to source, some of the other chemicals were not so easy.
> 
> when i read the ingredient list, I was quite shocked at the shit that goes into it.


Yeah, it's mostly all the stuff you find under your kitchen sink, yuck! On another note, I was just looking at your site and noticed you have Cali Hash on there and I got REALLY excited haha


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> even after reading about the ingredients, and the plant food 'legal' highs, the usual shit we take anyway , the glass and shit sprayed on to our green and around 25 years of doing shit like that , all the way back to glue snifffing in the 80's it really and truly still amazes me waht people will ACTUALLY put into there bodies, i mean we all KNOWthis shit is gaunna fuck us up, long and short term but we STILL do it...i fuckin love the perseverance of the human race , we are truly fuckin mental. thw whole world is off its tits and when we get bored with sumthin theres sum psycho cums along as gives us a new idea that we embrace like a kid with a new teddy and run like retards for a shot. i never realised that my suicide was gonna be so long. is there actually anyone out there sane?? im gettin the feelin that this is one gigantic real time 'civilization' type game and at different times different players are in control and some seem to have an even weirder sense of humour than mine


Haha, people are even sniffing shit now, but then again that might be safer than a lot of other stuff going around


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

to be honest , last week when i was still seriously in the grip of chaos i woulda taken anything at all (as long as it didnt involve needles, cant be arsed with granny robbers!). i would poped, snorted, drank or even pushed it up my arse if i thought it would kept me going. after havin a few conversations i found out i had stayed awake for four days , wiped out for a nite and went another 3 days again . i iknow i had speed, charlies, morphene, and at least a few other opiate/pain killer/ valiium kinda pills but to be completely frank(would i have to be Francis OR Francisco?) i have no fuckin idea what i was doing or where ive been. sum mates have txt'd or mentioned various siteing of the 'mangled me' but theres no timeline to drag them into a linear progression pattern. probably find myself on fuckin youtube or crimewatch. even the barstaff in my locals made comments on my behaviour so its gotta be real oouta the face time coz they'll serve people in a fuckin coma as long as the hospital bed doesnt block too much of the bar( i do recall a hallucination of sum one standing just behind me in a pub and the fucker followed me to another bar)


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Yeah, it's mostly all the stuff you find under your kitchen sink, yuck! On another note, I was just looking at your site and noticed you have Cali Hash on there and I got REALLY excited haha


we've got some nice strains, we only carry the quality stuff, I'm waiting on a whole range of stuff from tga and also another breeder, when i'll have purple kush, purple bubba kush, authentic trainwreck,


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

i tried to comment in one of the BBC live debates on this issue.

i said look at the flip side how are we debating whether a killer drug should be illgeal, while cannabis is still illegal.

it got moderated off...

as people say, this is just fooked up.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I wasn't dyslexic, but to be fair to the wife she did cook my sock.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> we've got some nice strains, we only carry the quality stuff, I'm waiting on a whole range of stuff from tga and also another breeder, when i'll have purple kush, purple bubba kush, authentic trainwreck,



just sitting down to a nice joint of some dairy queen, when i'm done I may well have a bash on the durban


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> we've got some nice strains, we only carry the quality stuff, I'm waiting on a whole range of stuff from tga and also another breeder, when i'll have purple kush, purple bubba kush, authentic trainwreck,


Yeah, I noticed the selection is quite different looking from some of the other sites we've been checking out too. I'll def be after the Cali Hash at some point though, love that stuff. Just got to sweet talk the hubby into buying me some


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

well im off to repot, speak to y'all soon...unless i get busted inna car between here and there.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

FUCK YOU 11 WEEK STRAWBERRY HAZE!


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Yeah, I noticed the selection is quite different looking from some of the other sites we've been checking out too. I'll def be after the Cali Hash at some point though, love that stuff. Just got to sweet talk the hubby into buying me some


looks like i might be buying some seeds off him then  if i win this DWC thing on ebay i will fo-sho


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

hey guys how's all the brits doing today? i can vouch for speedy guys i ordered on the sun and got them on the tues (2days) brilliantly packaged


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's all the brits doing today? i can vouch for speedy guys i ordered on the sun and got them on the tues (2days) brilliantly packaged


can't complain, the weathers nice and having a nice easy day at work. Speedy sounds like the way to go to me, i'm just working on getting everything bought and set up b4 I purchace the seeds, looks like we are gonna get some Californian hash on the go, the wifes from America and she likes that smoke, I couldn't tell ya what I like coz I never have a clue what it is I'm smoking!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

it's all going good. life is semi-peachy once again, the flatmate leased and office so i have peace and quiet for illegal tinkering in plain sight  just as the photo shows, tinkering towards bloody nothing!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2010)

400 watt hps just arrived.....yahoo


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's all the brits doing today? i can vouch for speedy guys i ordered on the sun and got them on the tues (2days) brilliantly packaged


morning dragon lol 

yeah you carnt really get another seedbank that you can talk to daily and that no1 has a bad word to say about.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> 400 watt hps just arrived.....yahoo


i use google more often, I fucking hate this new bing thing that came from nowhere


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2010)

thought bing was a fizzy drink, they got it in asda


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i use google more often, I fucking hate this new bing thing that came from nowhere


lol, just spent a few minbutes trying to work out how that was relevalnt  i guess you're smoking some fine produce 

bing is stupid, as is chrome, some iphone owners popped over and started saying shit like why do you use firefox when you can now use chrome. faceplant moment really


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> can't complain, the weathers nice and having a nice easy day at work. Speedy sounds like the way to go to me, i'm just working on getting everything bought and set up b4 I purchace the seeds, looks like we are gonna get some Californian hash on the go, the wifes from America and she likes that smoke, I couldn't tell ya what I like coz I never have a clue what it is I'm smoking!


glad to hear it mate the weathers been rubbish down my way, i'd definately get setup first if i had to start over again i got the seeds first and started them off turned out to be a nightmare moving them round for light and temps, and it's the same down my waay with green most people don't know what their smoking and most of the time it comes with a name it's wrong or made up, i'm only gonna order off speedy for as long as i can after the first round with him so far got chronic off him with g13 free my up coming orders are gonna be Ak47, white russian, sage, heavy duty fruity and space queen


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning dragon lol
> 
> yeah you carnt really get another seedbank that you can talk to daily and that no1 has a bad word to say about.


morning mate lol i'm making the most of taking it easy did the bathroom run about 10.30 and still haven't got dressed gotta love retirement lol i'm gonna stick with him for as long as possible after i work my way down the strain list i'll just be hoping he gets different things to try that's if i haven't found my keepers by then with the list i got though i'm thinking i should do, you been upto much this mo mate?


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol, just spent a few minbutes trying to work out how that was relevalnt  i guess you're smoking some fine produce
> 
> bing is stupid, as is chrome, some iphone owners popped over and started saying shit like why do you use firefox when you can now use chrome. faceplant moment really


nothing wrong with owning an iPhone! Haha. I'm posting from mine, got it last week to replace my blackberry, I was sceptical at first but it's like a million times better! But I still know fire fox > chrome!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> morning mate lol i'm making the most of taking it easy did the bathroom run about 10.30 and still haven't got dressed gotta love retirement lol i'm gonna stick with him for as long as possible after i work my way down the strain list i'll just be hoping he gets different things to try that's if i haven't found my keepers by then with the list i got though i'm thinking i should do, you been upto much this mo mate?


nar m8 was arguing with the missus so shes fucked off to her mums n ive got some peace finally lol hormoanal pregnant women! arrggggrrggrrggh lol

am just gonna chill out me thinks watch some skyplus maybe a film o the hard life lol weather is doing my nut in temps in the grow room r getting high n there aint much more than a a/c that i can do at the mo.

them strains you named sound good m8 im doing 1 more run with BB after this, then im gonna get some seeds think it will be a couple outa the 5 that serious seeds do brought from speedy tho.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> glad to hear it mate the weathers been rubbish down my way, i'd definately get setup first if i had to start over again i got the seeds first and started them off turned out to be a nightmare moving them round for light and temps, and it's the same down my waay with green most people don't know what their smoking and most of the time it comes with a name it's wrong or made up, i'm only gonna order off speedy for as long as i can after the first round with him so far got chronic off him with g13 free my up coming orders are gonna be Ak47, white russian, sage, heavy duty fruity and space queen


Sounds good to me! I tryed some green when I was over in the states before me wife moved over here, man what a difference! And the fact that you go to a dealer over there and they are likewhat kind do you want? And offer a choice, can't wait to get growing haha


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

well thats me plants all in their large pots under 600 hps for now, had a 400 mh on last nite in the tent with it but fuckin temps went up to 111o fht. fuck that, so knocked it back down to the 600, was gaunna leave the room window open to help as well but its feckin cold and too windy where i am at moment so may have to get a fuckin a/c unit. i'll just have to keep a close watch on my temps, got my extractor on 15 mins evry hour so may have to increas that but unless i can vent it out the room its not gaunna help a helluva lot.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahhhh there are just SO many choices to be made! Just trying to decide on which light bulb to use is gonna do my head in haha. We've got some bids on a 400w hps, we'll see how that goes. I've just been sat looking at different stuff and found a 300w dual spectrum cfl which I thought looked pretty good too... the LED lights look good and for a nice price, but it seems like LED is just not really the way to go, especially for flowering? It might be next year before we decide which stuff to buy for our setup!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

speedy do u have a selection pack/deal onna go of mybe a group of 10 femed seeds made up of various known and unknown strains. i'd be up for a deal like that mate for me next grow, only thing is i always use fem'd seeds tho. do you do a deal like that?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Ahhhh there are just SO many choices to be made! Just trying to decide on which light bulb to use is gonna do my head in haha. We've got some bids on a 400w hps, we'll see how that goes. I've just been sat looking at different stuff and found a 300w dual spectrum cfl which I thought looked pretty good too... the LED lights look good and for a nice price, but it seems like LED is just not really the way to go, especially for flowering? It might be next year before we decide which stuff to buy for our setup!!



how much are the hps setups your looking at?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> how much are the hps setups your looking at?


http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=maxibright
nice ballast

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/09-MAXIBRIGHT-DUTCH-BARN-REFLECTOR-SHADE-HOOD-FREEPOST_W0QQitemZ140369067484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item20aea5fddc
low end reflector but the other one isn't that different

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/600W-Watt-GROWLUX-E40-SODIUM-HPS-Sylvania-GROLUX-Plant_W0QQitemZ280435261398QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Light_Bulbs?hash=item414b3e7fd6

bulb


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> how much are the hps setups your looking at?


The 400w set up is up to £38 with 6 hours to go or so. The dual spectrum CFL is about £60 to buy now. Of course I haven't shopped around much for that specific type of cfl, I just ran across it a minute ago. I'm just starting to wonder now since we are probably going to be growing now in an old wardrobe if a 400w is going to be too hot


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> nar m8 was arguing with the missus so shes fucked off to her mums n ive got some peace finally lol hormoanal pregnant women! arrggggrrggrrggh lol
> 
> am just gonna chill out me thinks watch some skyplus maybe a film o the hard life lol weather is doing my nut in temps in the grow room r getting high n there aint much more than a a/c that i can do at the mo.
> 
> them strains you named sound good m8 im doing 1 more run with BB after this, then im gonna get some seeds think it will be a couple outa the 5 that serious seeds do brought from speedy tho.


women mate what can you do i used to love it when my misses fucked off over her mum's only prob was it gave her more time to think of how to be the right 1 lol do feel for ya though mate all those extra hormones lol i see what you meen now about the temps went in theis mo thinking temps would be low due to the weather but it was alot warmer than usual 24 the last couple of dys and 28 this mo looks like a trip to argos will be on the cards soon, and the serious seeds collection looks really good the only i know i have definately smoked is the ak and that was some good stuff i've been thinking about the bubble gum they do, do you know any1 who's tried it ? the only 1 i know i won't try is the cali 1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

hows the day shaping up speedy!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Sounds good to me! I tryed some green when I was over in the states before me wife moved over here, man what a difference! And the fact that you go to a dealer over there and they are likewhat kind do you want? And offer a choice, can't wait to get growing haha


lol i don't blame you and your misses mate my best mates cousin is from the states and couldn't beleive how bad it is over yer he kept calling the majority of it dirt weed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> women mate what can you do i used to love it when my misses fucked off over her mum's only prob was it gave her more time to think of how to be the right 1 lol do feel for ya though mate all those extra hormones lol i see what you meen now about the temps went in theis mo thinking temps would be low due to the weather but it was alot warmer than usual 24 the last couple of dys and 28 this mo looks like a trip to argos will be on the cards soon, and the serious seeds collection looks really good the only i know i have definately smoked is the ak and that was some good stuff i've been thinking about the bubble gum they do, do you know any1 who's tried it ? the only 1 i know i won't try is the cali 1


ive just ordered the bubblegum, its an awesome strain great yeild massive donkey dick colas and the higgh is great too, great all rounder. one of the first strains i grew, loved it since


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive just ordered the bubblegum, its an awesome strain great yeild massive donkey dick colas and the higgh is great too, great all rounder. one of the first strains i grew, loved it since


Hmm donkey dick you say? I need a bigger house then I'd love to grow something more whale penis than donkey shlong, but for now I'd settle for that haha


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=maxibright
> nice ballast
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/09-MAXIBRIGHT-DUTCH-BARN-REFLECTOR-SHADE-HOOD-FREEPOST_W0QQitemZ140369067484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item20aea5fddc
> ...


thanks, will take a good look at that! 

(oh and if anyone didn't know yet devilishlykatt is my wife, she's sat like 2 foot away from me lol)


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive just ordered the bubblegum, its an awesome strain great yeild massive donkey dick colas and the higgh is great too, great all rounder. one of the first strains i grew, loved it since


cheers mate looks like it just made the list then i'm only looking for heavy yeilding strains i'm gutted my first buy was blue cheese and i paid 50 for them and they go for 35 online i feel like i've been robbed twice lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> nothing wrong with owning an iPhone! Haha. I'm posting from mine, got it last week to replace my blackberry, I was sceptical at first but it's like a million times better! But I still know fire fox > chrome!


haha, nothing wrong with them ata all really, once you take away the halo effect and such  i'll readily admit they look like damned good bits of kit (not for the price i should add)

my issue with smartphones is well, how wrong is your life goiung that you need to be rbwosing the internet from your mobile phone, and not only that, but to buy one for that very purpose (not saying you, but the royal you).

i don't think i've ever in my life had such a need to get on the internet when i'm not at my computer. i just carry on with my life.. 

it's the damned 7 year olds getting ip[hones from their parents for their birthday that get's on my titties, who the FUCK thinks it's a good idea to spoil their kids like that, not to mention with something like that. hey hun, io knowhow we can limit our daughters intelect and willingness to use real english yadayada, it's plain stupid and counter-productive.

now i don't know what i am actually like, but i swear i live in a world of STUPID DUMB people! and i don't mean the odd few, but wow there seems to be idiocy in great swarms!

not sure where that rant came from  it's allll good though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

sometimes you just have to take it on the chin man whats 15 bar when youve got a jar of your own homegrown sticky stinky goodness!

trainwreck puts out too if your lookin for a yielder my heavy duty fruity is epic its 7ft odd at 10 weeks and looks a way off yet











hows ya tooth dragon?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sometimes you just have to take it on the chin man whats 15 bar when youve got a jar of your own homegrown sticky stinky goodness!
> 
> trainwreck puts out too if your lookin for a yielder my heavy duty fruity is epic its 7ft odd at 10 weeks and looks a way off yet
> 
> ...


bloody hell mate that looks good i'd rather a couple of them if u wanna swap mate lol that jar of bud isn't far off now hopefully i'll be able to chop away in 2-3 wks, the tooth is bit better mate or at least i think it is i had another attempt at pulling it and that's the last time i keep causing more damage i've been smoking alot the last couple of days which helps with the pain killers i was gonna hit the whiskey for a wk but after the first night tat plan went out the window i can't deal with the hangover aswell lol the misses brought me home some trammies after so all good their for now how you doing mate? just took 4 trams and made a big fat 1 got some proper food coming i haven't eaten much since sat night so got the misses doing me bbq ribs and mash ohyeahhhhhh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

aye am kanny man had the old bill round last night to give us a crime number n take a print of the boot dent, my arse was flapping having two rozzers feet from me trees like...

christ 4 trammers and a jakey would put me interstellar. i badly burnt me foot a while back n found the painkillers werent up to it i was doing 60-90 mg of codein fozzies n it was just taking the edge off. try having a can of beer and its whole different experience.

stella xbox and pork chops tonight.


----------



## tokeruk (Mar 18, 2010)

hi there growers i have a slight problem my plants are 1 week into veg and the leaves are slightly startin to curl up and i dont know whats wrong can anyone help? im runnin a 400 watt hps with a fan and a rhino extractor in a 1mx1mx1mx2m grow tent some 1 plz help


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2010)

tokeruk said:


> hi there growers i have a slight problem my plants are 1 week into veg and the leaves are slightly startin to curl up and i dont know whats wrong can anyone help? im runnin a 400 watt hps with a fan and a rhino extractor in a 1mx1mx1mx2m grow tent some 1 plz help


hows the temps? have you got the light real close? curling up around the edge aswel as the tip is a sign of heat stress i think??? not shore tho maybe some1 who no's more will say different?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2010)

how does the HDF smell don? is it as pungent as the reviews on the seedbanks say?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye am kanny man had the old bill round last night to give us a crime number n take a print of the boot dent, my arse was flapping having two rozzers feet from me trees like...
> 
> christ 4 trammers and a jakey would put me interstellar. i badly burnt me foot a while back n found the painkillers werent up to it i was doing 60-90 mg of codein fozzies n it was just taking the edge off. try having a can of beer and its whole different experience.
> 
> stella xbox and pork chops tonight.


i didn't think you'd phone the old bill mate your a braver man than me lol they do give me a calming feeling and time flys, i'm on the codein fozzies full time they don't seem any better than paracetemol but i've been on them for 3years now i do about 90ml a day but to help block me up rather than just for pain i'm gutted the beer doesn't help them along any more unless i quad up and few burns along with it, i'm gonna have to go back to the doc soon see what new goodies he got for me he's been trying me anti depressants to help with the sleeping but i find they do funny things to my thought levels it all seems to stop and the day dreaming kicks in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

not at all it doesnt smell fruity to me but i have been growing dairy queen which stank of pinappley mango sherbert.

its more earthy like old school skunk. could be a pheno thing but i suspect that it was added to the tutti mix for yeild rather than flavour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i didn't think you'd phone the old bill mate your a braver man than me lol they do give me a calming feeling and time flys, i'm on the codein fozzies full time they don't seem any better than paracetemol but i've been on them for 3years now i do about 90ml a day but to help block me up rather than just for pain i'm gutted the beer doesn't help them along any more unless i quad up and few burns along with it, i'm gonna have to go back to the doc soon see what new goodies he got for me he's been trying me anti depressants to help with the sleeping but i find they do funny things to my thought levels it all seems to stop and the day dreaming kicks in


man i know exactly what your talking about i recommend the amitryptalines 50mg will deffo ease your ills its supposed to be anti depressant but i just use it when i dont fancy a sleeper.

as for the hawaii 50. i didnt phone them my lass did. i could have slapped her, she phoned when i was half way home to say theyd be there in 30 mins. she was so panicked i felt like kicking off but she was punishing herself more!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stella xbox and pork chops tonight.


sounds good, (riffix here coz i cant be assed to log into my account on the laptop or move to get my iphone) , im just trying to get hold of a bag or 2 for the weekend and tonight but the guys in college and in class so i'll have to wait. im making chinese for katt tonight, maybe fit some ps3 time in on FFXIII if i can, got our part timer in work 2moro so we dont have to be in till lunch  woohoo!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i know exactly what your talking about i recommend the amitryptalines 50mg will deffo ease your ills its supposed to be anti depressant but i just use it when i dont fancy a sleeper.
> 
> as for the hawaii 50. i didnt phone them my lass did. i could have slapped her, she phoned when i was half way home to say theyd be there in 30 mins. she was so panicked i felt like kicking off but she was punishing herself more!


i just come off the ami mate i took the last 1 a couple of days ago i gotta go back and get some more or something different i got a serious case of chrones so they just chuck stuff at me i've lost count of all the diff types i've had lol and don't blame you i bet she was bricking it my misses looked like ahe was gonna keil over when they knocked our front door a couple of wks back lol was their any otherr cars damaged in your rd,st mate or was you the only 1?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

hey sambo your new thread seems to be warming up mate lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

hmmm, i think it's about time i got a fan and some ventilation in the vegging tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i just come off the ami mate i took the last 1 a couple of days ago i gotta go back and get some more or something different i got a serious case of chrones so they just chuck stuff at me i've lost count of all the diff types i've had lol and don't blame you i bet she was bricking it my misses looked like ahe was gonna keil over when they knocked our front door a couple of wks back lol was their any otherr cars damaged in your rd,st mate or was you the only 1?


aye just ours apparently the couple in the flat before us were always having their beamer screwed with so idk maybe its a vendetta thing!?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

I fucking love milky bar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

hahahahh got the munch speedy!!?!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye just ours apparently the couple in the flat before us were always having their beamer screwed with so idk maybe its a vendetta thing!?


that's shitty mate too many small people around unfortunately, it wouldn't be so bad if you didn't have to pay the excess which doesn't make sense when you pay them for your cover  might pay to invest in a cheap alarm and a bball bat mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

im over it no point getting in a rage. doubt we'll claim even if the excess isnt much it losing the no claims thats the bitch. 

crazy tho my lass has paid probably 3-4 grand in insurance over the years to never claim on it.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im over it no point getting in a rage. doubt we'll claim even if the excess isnt much it losing the no claims thats the bitch.
> 
> crazy tho my lass has paid probably 3-4 grand in insurance over the years to never claim on it.


protected no claims my friend. totalled a VW drunk, claimed 6K back on it and retained the no-claims bonus


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

surely they should have locked you up for being pissed


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

aye, they did. didn't get outta the nick till about 8am whence i had to get to work all broken and battered


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> sounds good, (riffix here coz i cant be assed to log into my account on the laptop or move to get my iphone) , im just trying to get hold of a bag or 2 for the weekend and tonight but the guys in college and in class so i'll have to wait. im making chinese for katt tonight, maybe fit some ps3 time in on FFXIII if i can, got our part timer in work 2moro so we dont have to be in till lunch  woohoo!


I got the mrs making me pizza with extra chillies with chips and peas mmmm.

Whats FFX Riffix? I'm right into COD but havent played it since the demo for Battlefield came out it fechen rocks.

Add me if you want PSN : BU5T4THEJOCK

I was on the tylex for a while after a motorbike crash and they are pretty good as they have a muscle relaxer in them but the doc stopped giving me them as I kept getting repeat scripts all the time lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

FFX is final fantasy. the XIII is roman numerals


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> I got the mrs making me pizza with extra chillies with chips and peas mmmm.
> 
> Whats FFX Riffix? I'm right into COD but havent played it since the demo for Battlefield came out it fechen rocks.
> 
> ...


just like tip top said im addicted to final fantasy 13 on the ps3, ive got COD modern warfare 2 but on the 360, most of my friends have 360s so if i wanted to play online (which i do, a lot) seemed the best idea to get it for that. i hear theres new maps coming out soon for cod too.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> FFX is final fantasy. the XIII is roman numerals


LOL I guessed the roman numerals bit.



RiffiX said:


> just like tip top said im addicted to final fantasy 13 on the ps3, ive got COD modern warfare 2 but on the 360, most of my friends have 360s so if i wanted to play online (which i do, a lot) seemed the best idea to get it for that. i hear theres new maps coming out soon for cod too.


I havent played final fantasy, is that some kind of MMORPG? Ive played WOW which was ok but wouldnt pay a monthly subscription to play a game.

Where did you hear about the new maps? I so hope so cause I really enjoy MW2 and have been a COD fan from the early days.

I just like how in Battlefield you can blow up everything and get to drive vehicles which is good for multiplayer.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

i've only played BC2 single player, which was great fun, if rather a stolen story line  and it was a shame the only real driving you do is a short tank level and a drone helicopter. i wanted to tear up the jungle in an apache! been meaning to give multiplayer a go.

i never got into the FF games, i just found them boring. it's basically pretty pokemon


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i've only played BC2 single player, which was great fun, if rather a stolen story line  and it was a shame the only real driving you do is a short tank level and a drone helicopter. i wanted to tear up the jungle in an apache! been meaning to give multiplayer a go.
> 
> i never got into the FF games, i just found them boring. it's basically pretty pokemon


You can download the demo on the playstation store for BC2 multiplayer its really good and the map is massive compaired to COD which allows for sneaky snipers and you dont get kill cam.

Ahh is FF one of those turn based games?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, you run around till you encounter a magician who happens to have a dragon in his pocket and then it's turn based duels as far as i remember.

i play on PC, not console, so not sure if theirs a multiplayer demo available, i need to check, but like you say, the very reason i never play cod online is because of the pointlessly small gay maps. battlefield is known for siiiiize  which i love. i like being a sniper, and there's no fun being a niper if they can spawn and reach you with a grenade!

i'm reading about grass snakes


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> You can download the demo on the playstation store for BC2 multiplayer its really good and the map is massive compaired to COD which allows for sneaky snipers and you dont get kill cam.
> 
> Ahh is FF one of those turn based games?


they made a MMORPG FF but it sucked, number 7 is my fav, can out years ago but 13 is awesome too, its a rpg and the story lines are allways really indepth. 

as for cod i heard they are bringing out 2 old maps from Modern Warfare and a few new maps sometime soon. i might check out BC2 demo later on.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> You can download the demo on the playstation store for BC2 multiplayer its really good and the map is massive compaired to COD which allows for sneaky snipers and you dont get kill cam.
> 
> Ahh is FF one of those turn based games?


Its not mmo, but it is RPG. The older games are turn based, but the newest one is a totally diff battle system. Its really good (if you are into rpg of course) It has an awesome storyline and the graphics rock my face off... altho anything on the ps3 with a nice hd is glorious imo


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Its not mmo, but it is RPG. The older games are turn based, but the newest one is a totally diff battle system. Its really good (if you are into rpg of course) It has an awesome storyline and the graphics rock my face off... altho anything on the ps3 with a nice hd is glorious imo


8 was the last good one in my mind, 7 was ok, but i wasn't keen on the towers and stair cases.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

mmmmmmm.....u lads are ina real geeky moood tonite....get out play darts and dominoes , 12pint of guiness come home and slap the wife,,,,,go on...you know u want to!!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> mmmmmmm.....u lads are ina real geeky moood tonite....get out play darts and dominoes , 12pint of guiness come home and slap the wife,,,,,go on...you know u want to!!



going out on the lash is so dull, overcrowded, can't hear a thing, constant 5 deep que round the bar, asshole bouncers who just stand there and decide who's gonna have a good night or not, I actually had one mate turned away because he was wearing a checked shirt.

Having a few beers out in a weed friendly pub though in the beer garden during summer on a saturday afternoon though, that's nay so bad.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> mmmmmmm.....u lads are ina real geeky moood tonite....get out play darts and dominoes , 12pint of guiness come home and slap the wife,,,,,go on...you know u want to!!


we go where ther conversation drifts. i'll play darts and pool but FUCK dominos  i can't do anything from thursday night till tuesday, it sucks major balls. i miss having a real weekend to party through. fingers crossed on my possible new job next month or so. i'm sure there are 500 unemployed previously professional people who want the place, but hey, i'm young, eager, know a fair bit, can do a fair bit, so maybe they'll be totally irrational as far as business goes and say hey, let's employ the young guy, we can really better his life and knowledge  hahaha, optimism, really puts a motherfucker on the mood, once you re-think what's been said. 

ya never know though!


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

im a geek, i'll admit it haha. cant beat having a good smoke and a good game  i'd love to find a weed friendly pub round here, that'd be freaking sweet  i was gonna go out tonight BUT my dealer wont be home till 9pm! so i'll have to go out for a drive at 9, then come home and have a smoke and by then i just really cant be assed haha. 

on a lighter note i just won my 400w HPS system on ebay, someone tryed to out bid me but i snuck one in with 3 seconds to go, i love the ebay app for my iphone, instant notifications anywer.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2010)

i need to sell my 400w off so i can get a 600w. 400w just isn't enough!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> we go where ther conversation drifts. i'll play darts and pool but FUCK dominos  i can't do anything from thursday night till tuesday, it sucks major balls. i miss having a real weekend to party through. fingers crossed on my possible new job next month or so. i'm sure there are 500 unemployed previously professional people who want the place, but hey, i'm young, eager, know a fair bit, can do a fair bit, so maybe they'll be totally irrational as far as business goes and say hey, let's employ the young guy, we can really better his life and knowledge  hahaha, optimism, really puts a motherfucker on the mood, once you re-think what's been said.
> 
> ya never know though!


Good luck mate, you never know as yeh say. When I had my own business I didn't always hire someone based on their skill set but also based on what they are like as a person. Whats the point in hiring a fantastic IT guy if he is a total knob when you have to work with him everyday.



speedyseedz said:


> Having a few beers out in a weed friendly pub though in the beer garden during summer on a saturday afternoon though, that's nay so bad.


That sounds like heaven to me, shame there aren't that many weed friendly pubs round here.

I canny stand going out on the lash any more these days, dont know if i'm just getting old or what i'm only fucking 31 but the mrs is 21 so we still go to places like the garage and the catty in Glasgow and I have to deal with all the shit you mentioned. Dont see the fucking point to be honest.

Saying that i'm heading into Stirling a week tomorrow to see some punk band called twisted wheel so that should be a laugh. Only thing is i'm off the fags and it's always fun to have a cheeky spliff at a gig but I have been smoking that baccy alternative stuff as I canny no have a spliff. It's actually not too bad once you get past the fruity smell. Guess I could always take my wee micro pipe


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

im a geek too, star wars ,trek, babylon5 etc , used to be into my gaming but more or less gave that up a good few years ago so new shit on x box or ps3 is outta my league, keep meanin to go back to it but....i read all the time and do geeky quizzes...its reallly funny coz i dont look like that sorta guy, i'm all tattoos, shaved head, heavy drinkin dealer sorta lookin guy...its a kinda kick back to my skinhead years and its a good look if you wannna punt for a living , u gotta look the part to keep the punters aware of the situation...just a uniform really. ive been to uni so i can sit and talk history/politics etc and ive been to jail so i can walk the walk if need be. its like my politics, get me on a good day and i'm a genuine libertarian socialist get me on a bad day day and its fuckin zyklon b and pure blood. i think we may be a little schizophrenic or at least bi polar, it gets a touch chaotic but its never fuckin boring.....


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> im a geek, i'll admit it haha. cant beat having a good smoke and a good game  i'd love to find a weed friendly pub round here, that'd be freaking sweet  i was gonna go out tonight BUT my dealer wont be home till 9pm! so i'll have to go out for a drive at 9, then come home and have a smoke and by then i just really cant be assed haha.
> 
> on a lighter note i just won my 400w HPS system on ebay, someone tryed to out bid me but i snuck one in with 3 seconds to go, i love the ebay app for my iphone, instant notifications anywer.


I got my 400watt HID from a mad industrial park in Glasgow, they are used in big factories but the guy sells them on eBay aimed at the growers. Had to build the Balast myself Ive attached a piccy but it seems to be doing the trick, he gave me two bulbs, one for veg and one for flowering plus a reflector for about £35 quid.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im a geek too, star wars ,trek, babylon5 etc , used to be into my gaming but more or less gave that up a good few years ago so new shit on x box or ps3 is outta my league, keep meanin to go back to it but....i read all the time and do geeky quizzes...its reallly funny coz i dont look like that sorta guy, i'm all tattoos, shaved head, heavy drinkin dealer sorta lookin guy...its a kinda kick back to my skinhead years and its a good look if you wannna punt for a living , u gotta look the part to keep the punters aware of the situation...just a uniform really. ive been to uni so i can sit and talk history/politics etc and ive been to jail so i can walk the walk if need be. its like my politics, get me on a good day and i'm a genuine libertarian socialist get me on a bad day day and its fuckin zyklon b and pure blood. i think we may be a little schizophrenic or at least bi polar, it gets a touch chaotic but its never fuckin boring.....


Fucking hell mate you sound like your talking about me except for the dealing and jail bits lol. Think we might be twins lol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Fucking hell mate you sound like your talking about me except for the dealing and jail bits lol. Think we might be twins lol.


we mite be the same person living slightly outta shift in the space time continuum.....


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> we mite be the same person living slightly outta shift in the space time continuum.....


LMAO you really have been watching to many sci-fi programs or smoking too much pot. Actually can you smoke too much pot? Really? LOL I need to try.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

that would explain a helluva lot if there were an alternative me making all the rite choices when im makin my good fun wrong ones, he'll be wealthy, relaxed, well dresssed and wont have a broken nose and dents on his head.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> that would explain a helluva lot if there were an alternative me making all the rite choices when im makin my good fun wrong ones, he'll be wealthy, relaxed, well dresssed and wont have a broken nose and dents on his head.


Thats defo not me lol, I have the scars and memory/hair loss to prove it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

i've defo got memory loss....for the fuckin life of me i cant remember why i'm living with this fuckin halfwit of a bird....fuckin monkey....i just nipt out for 20 mins to do a bit of business and shes makin dinner...i came back and all shes done is make up a marie rose sauce and had no baked potatoes on, the corn on the cob at the wrong temp in the oven, the salads not on the plate....she sitasand watches all those fuckin cookery programs and doesnt have the first fuckin clue, i just launched the dumb bitch ouuta the kitchen and did the rest myself, less than ten mins....that birds a fuckin muppet


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

When i was young my mum would send me to shop with 50p! 

I could get a wham bar, bag of pick and mix , a comic book, can of pop , big bag of crisps and a gob stopper and still come home with change! You can't do that these days!

Fucking CCTV


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife's got a lot in common with my favourite drug.

They both get up my nose.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

My wife went to the pub earlier & she's still not home yet.

I've just text her to say that if she isn't home soon then her sex will be in the dog.


----------



## monkz (Mar 18, 2010)

totally off the subject but I'v never seen any1's grow in real life apart from my own,
wish i knew ppl who grew close 2 where i am


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

An Eskimo's car breaks down. He phones the AA and when
the Welsh mechanic arrives he tells him "You've blown a seal"
The Eskimo says "So what, you fuck sheep"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

monkz said:


> totally off the subject but I'v never seen any1's grow in real life apart from my own,
> wish i knew ppl who grew close 2 where i am


look at this way mate, the less chance of getting caught . i made the mistake of tellin too may people at first coz i was really chuffed with myself, but at the end of the flowering i was gettin jumpy as fuck with all theses cunts askin about it, whole fuckin town seemed to know.... i just moved my shit elsewhere after that, i still talk about it but i'm either intentionally vague or its to very specific people. all it takes is for sum cunt to take thehuff with u and next thing you know everyones heard and ur front door gets a new cat flap courtesy of H.M Child Molesters.


----------



## monkz (Mar 18, 2010)

lol suppose so m8, just wish the uk wud have something along the lines of cali's prop 215


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Uri Gellar.

One difficult bastard to stab.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 18, 2010)

Got home a while ago after a 25 min each way drive to pick up 2 of the shittest £20 bags I've ever seen... Just under half a bag gone in the first roll  need to get growing asap haha, won ma light tho  hoping to get the dwc aswell! Or I'm just saving the money and going with soil for the first grow, I'm that impatiant haha


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoooo light! I'm excited


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Got home a while ago after a 25 min each way drive to pick up 2 of the shittest £20 bags I've ever seen... Just under half a bag gone in the first roll  need to get growing asap haha, won ma light tho  hoping to get the dwc aswell! Or I'm just saving the money and going with soil for the first grow, I'm that impatiant haha


itsa fuckin rip off world out there rite now buddy. i know a guy doin .9 for a tenner. i grow and punt(not a lot just enuff to get by) but i never rip people off, theres enuff cash in it anyway. i sold all my weed for £160 the oz and after i sat lsat nite with a calulator i worked out it had cost me just over £26 per oz to grow. now who the fuck isnt happy with that. that grow cost me around £600 and yeilded 23 oz and if u add on the factor that most of that outlay is still there in terms of tent,lights,pots etc it probably cost lest than a tenner to grow.


----------



## monkz (Mar 18, 2010)

half an oz of 'high grade' in london is 150quid lol
and 20bags weigh 1.5

you can buy standard weed for 2g for 20quid but for .5 of a gram fuck that rlly

but yeh dont get involved in buying/selling anymore since i have my own supply all 2 myself


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2010)

i just do enuff to get by, im in the trades and as theres no work rite now its just a way to get the bills paid, to be honest its maybe a bit of a hassle( i've been out three times tonite already) its still better than gettin up on a pissin wet monday mornin with a hangover and gettin shouted at by sum prick all day and then losing 20% of your pay to a govt full of corrupt fuckers that are floodin the country with non brits in order to keep wages low and there rich mates in good profits while screwing you over to get there moats cleaned and payin a bunch of wankers in uniforms to keep you in line , covering every square inch of the island in cctv to spy on you( for your own good from the bad muslims , that were really robbin oil from).......oh dear im offf on one again. fuck the system and beware of the vast machine.


----------



## monkz (Mar 18, 2010)

ye i hear you man, just wish i had enough stash to do that lol but i only grow a few at a time


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

morning all you fuckers, well another day without a hangover but here comes the hard bit ...the feckin weekend. its not as if i can drink anyway because of the medication( disulfirum/anti abuse) but just fuckin knowing that half the country will be tends to make me a shade envious; or just fuckin green eyed jealous you cunts. ah well got some good e put away for tomorrow along with some coke and maybe get sum valium to cushion the blow on sunday morning, maybe even get some 'cobra' non alc lager, i know this doesnt really sound like im trying to give up but in comparison to my usual weekends/weeklong drinking its about the same as ur average punter halving a quick pint on his lunch break, a mere dribble in the usual ocean of intoxication that i usually swim/drown in; i'm gonna blame the moon for the tides within that ocean that i have no control over draggin me around like a blind jellyfish and then i'm going to stop stretching the metaphor past absolute breaking point. i will bid you a good day gentlemen and retire to the smoking room, first checking upon my homemade soup, that no doubt will be a delicious repast later in the day. adeiu mon amie.........ta ta fur noo


----------



## silver350z (Mar 19, 2010)

Sup UK growers!

i'm from south east and going to be growing 4 northern lights in my shed.. o yeah! haha

i am new to growing so going to look at some videos.

i have 1 125w blue 6400k bulb will this be enough for 4 plants ?

and also will i have to get the 2700k red bulb for flowering ?

thanks


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

get a 200 or 250. 125 is to small


----------



## silver350z (Mar 19, 2010)

living with parents so cant have high electric bill lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

wont use much m8, use the 2 125s at same time for flowering


----------



## soohighrightnow (Mar 19, 2010)

hey silver why a red light whats the advantage to a red light???


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

soohighrightnow said:


> hey silver why a red light whats the advantage to a red light???


alright mate i'm no pro and still on my first grow but from what i understand blue light 6500k is best for vegging and the red light 2700k is used for flower the general theme is though that mixed spectrum is better, the lights themselves are no different just the light spectrum that they put out i'm not 100% sure but i think it's the same difference between warm white fl tubes and cool white but don't quote me on that mate


----------



## silver350z (Mar 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate i'm no pro and still on my first grow but from what i understand blue light 6500k is best for vegging and the red light 2700k is used for flower the general theme is though that mixed spectrum is better, the lights themselves are no different just the light spectrum that they put out i'm not 100% sure but i think it's the same difference between warm white fl tubes and cool white but don't quote me on that mate



thats exactly why i got the blue light, bluie 6400k is for growing and red 2700k for flowering

apparantly anyway thats what it says every were


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

Afternoon! lazy day today, we have a part timer in friday so we dont have to get up had a quick smoke before we left for work then hit up maccy D's  hows everyone?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

throw as much light of any kind at them, blue is better for vegging and red is better for flower ( i believe its sumthin to do with the spectrum of sunlight during spring and summer/autum varying), i use a blue spec metal halide( 400 watt) alongside a 600 hps dual spectrum for veg and then take the 400 mh out at flower and replace it with another 400 hps dual spectrum. the blue spectrum bulb stops the plant stretching too much during veg this allows for tighter node spaceing and stops the plant being kinda bendy/spindly and therefore sturdier. extra stalk doesnt equal extra bud, ive pulled 6oz from a 42" tall plant and half that from a 60" tall one .at the end of the day as much light as poss is good only problem may be heat, if using fluorescent then no probs at all but mh/hps do produce a fair bit of heat.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey riffix, wassup mate? im feckin bored.


----------



## Stoney1066 (Mar 19, 2010)

mmmmm i love uncle ronalds im gud gotta go pick ma boy up from school in a min 
just a qiuck question what strains can i use for a scrog needs to be low odor but still yeild a nice decent amount


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey riffix, wassup mate? im feckin bored.


just remembered why im going out for a meal tonight, its my dads birthday! just frantically searched the net for a present and settled for a F1 game for him. now im just sat doing fuck all, quiet day at work, the shops dead today. could proper use going back to bed for a bit.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like it when a girl screams my name during sex so I have changed my name by deed poll to 'Getoff Yacunt'.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

im just gaunna sit and wait on people payin tic and beggin me for more, usual friday at the den. need ta sortout e as well.....back soon.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

silver350z said:


> thats exactly why i got the blue light, bluie 6400k is for growing and red 2700k for flowering
> 
> apparantly anyway thats what it says every were


that's my understanding aswell mate i would use the both for flower and add any extra cfl's u got lying around the more the light the better by all accounts, i'm setting my new spot up at the mo and i plan in using a few large cfl's with the hps and from the advice given to me and a bit of homework you wanna put the 2 of them together for flowering, or you can buy dual spectrum cfl's now but no need if you already have both spectrums you'll have to let us know how it goes with them mate i'm using a 150w blue for veg and am seriously impressed with it i used a 600w hps for veg last round and apart from them being a bit slower in growth i'm impressed with the cfl and plan on getting more of them mate


----------



## chriscana (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi this April i will be starting my first outdoor garden got my grow site and seeds (lowryders) is it right that they can be ready to harvest in about 9 weeks? I live in the UK and although i will expect some rain fall through the 'summer' how often should I water my plants? I also have a hole bunch of mixed outdoor seeds to harvest around Sept / Oct is there anything else I can feed them or will our sometimes crappy summer sunshine be enough Thanks Chris


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im just gaunna sit and wait on people payin tic and beggin me for more, usual friday at the den. need ta sortout e as well.....back soon.


i might have to do some work in a sec before i go insane with boredom.

Gonna have to go buy more green 2morothink, got £40s worth last night but they wer the shittest bags ive ever seen, half gone and i didnt get home with it till just after 10 last night


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> i might have to do some work in a sec before i go insane with boredom.
> 
> Gonna have to go buy more green 2morothink, got £40s worth last night but they wer the shittest bags ive ever seen, half gone and i didnt get home with it till just after 10 last night


shocking on the green front what part of the country are you in mate?


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> shocking on the green front what part of the country are you in mate?


north east, i had a guy who was selling me £40s worth for £25 but he recently decided to stop dealing so im stuck with some kid who does the shittest ever but its all i can get. they recently busted a nice shipment coming in to the north east so its a pain in the butt getting it anywer else, even if i get everything and start growing next week i still gotta buy this crap till its gorwn


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> north east, i had a guy who was selling me £40s worth for £25 but he recently decided to stop dealing so im stuck with some kid who does the shittest ever but its all i can get. they recently busted a nice shipment coming in to the north east so its a pain in the butt getting it anywer else, even if i get everything and start growing next week i still gotta buy this crap till its gorwn


 
id rather go without than let someone mug me off


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

del66666 said:


> id rather go without than let someone mug me off


i dont know this kid so i had to give my mate the money to go get it, he has another guy who had some reasonable stuff but he's hard to get hold of as he is at college and is out alot which is a pain in the ass, especially as i dont know either of these so i cant just call them yet, he's asked if i can get their number but they havnt said either way yet


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> north east, i had a guy who was selling me £40s worth for £25 but he recently decided to stop dealing so im stuck with some kid who does the shittest ever but its all i can get. they recently busted a nice shipment coming in to the north east so its a pain in the butt getting it anywer else, even if i get everything and start growing next week i still gotta buy this crap till its gorwn


i know it sucks mate, shame your not a bit closer, i been smoking green since it first hit our shores and it's gone riddiculous now i haven't bought any for a few weeks the only reason i have been smoking is becasue a friend come good on an old promise but otherwise i'd be waiting aswell it seems to take forever i lasted nearly 6wks before i cracked i hate how all the youngsters seem to have it these days for stupid prices i honestly think some of them need to have it taken off them so they know the feeling when selling to people like us the robbing bastards


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

vote with your money...say no to crap drugs..and grow grow grow as much as ye can.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i know it sucks mate, shame your not a bit closer, i been smoking green since it first hit our shores and it's gone riddiculous now i haven't bought any for a few weeks the only reason i have been smoking is becasue a friend come good on an old promise but otherwise i'd be waiting aswell it seems to take forever i lasted nearly 6wks before i cracked i hate how all the youngsters seem to have it these days for stupid prices i honestly think some of them need to have it taken off them so they know the feeling when selling to people like us the robbing bastards


i'll just have to put up with it for now till i startt growing i guess, be nice if i could find someone willing to just sell me an oz or even a half, i did that a month ago and it was much easier but these other guys arnt willing to do that as they make more off £20s.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

del66666 said:


> vote with your money...say no to crap drugs..and grow grow grow as much as ye can.


should be starting next week!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> should be starting next week!



to be honest i cant talk, im using 5 week flowered blue mystic on my volcano, wont buy any though


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm stradling a radiator and it's allll good  what bloody stupid weather!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey dragon are u and del having an old geezer moan at the youth of today???lol, i love it the way that old age just creeps up behind u and taps you on your bowed shoulders. me and my mate were sitting having a chat a cpl of years ago when we started talikin bout the difference in shopping between asda and tesco, we both prefered asda but at the time bread and milk were cheaper at tesco, 30 mins of full on conversation before i shouted out 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE DOING?'...'WE'RE SUPPOSSED TPO BE TALKIN ABOUT PUSSY, DRUGS AND FIGHTING' ah the joys of our dottage, at least u get to smell vaguely of piss ,look bewildered, get lottsa pharmaceutical drugs and no one really bothers too much.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey dragon are u and del having an old geezer moan at the youth of today???lol, i love it the way that old age just creeps up behind u and taps you on your bowed shoulders. me and my mate were sitting having a chat a cpl of years ago when we started talikin bout the difference in shopping between asda and tesco, we both prefered asda but at the time bread and milk were cheaper at tesco, 30 mins of full on conversation before i shouted out 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE DOING?'...'WE'RE SUPPOSSED TPO BE TALKIN ABOUT PUSSY, DRUGS AND FIGHTING' ah the joys of our dottage, at least u get to smell vaguely of piss ,look bewildered, get lottsa pharmaceutical drugs and no one really bothers too much.


i'd have a moan too but does 22 still count as 'the youth of today'? haha


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone under 40 i consider a youth


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey dragon are u and del having an old geezer moan at the youth of today???lol, i love it the way that old age just creeps up behind u and taps you on your bowed shoulders. me and my mate were sitting having a chat a cpl of years ago when we started talikin bout the difference in shopping between asda and tesco, we both prefered asda but at the time bread and milk were cheaper at tesco, 30 mins of full on conversation before i shouted out 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE WE DOING?'...'WE'RE SUPPOSSED TPO BE TALKIN ABOUT PUSSY, DRUGS AND FIGHTING' ah the joys of our dottage, at least u get to smell vaguely of piss ,look bewildered, get lottsa pharmaceutical drugs and no one really bothers too much.


lol only 26 mate but not feeling it any more these young bastards making me feel old, and i agree asda is much better lol pussy and drugs all good don't get to go out fighting much these days thank god i just can't be bothered these days unless it's absolute the days of footy fighting are over for me i can't be bothered to walk to the ground these days let alone walk there and fight back i'm concentrating on my homer simpson arse print on the settee at the mo plus the misses don't let me out to get into trouble much now and i'm loving the last bit about smelling of piss and looking lost drugged up reminds more of the younger days lol can't wait til i get there without having to have the headaches and opinions about it


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 19, 2010)

del66666 said:


> anyone under 40 i consider a youth


i feel about 80, i have scoliosis (if thats spelt right) so my back and neck hurt constantly, like 24/7 and i moaning about kids these days dealing, i'll be going grey soon!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> i feel about 80, i have scoliosis (if thats spelt right) so my back and neck hurt constantly, like 24/7 and i moaning about kids these days dealing, i'll be going grey soon!


 
been grey for years, you know you are getting old when police, doctors and dealers strart looking young. so i fitted my 400 hps yesterday, they arent as hot as people made out to me, my girls looked real happy


----------



## BuddaRoom (Mar 19, 2010)

Anbody from UK after anything from this list , its all BRAND NEW !!! - 

1) Maxibright Dutch Barn Reflector with bulb holder and cable. £13 Delivered. 
2) VentsTT100 4" Inline Fan , 2 Speed Switchable, 187m3hr. + Free 2 mtrs Aluminium Ducting. £23 Delivered.
3) Canna Terra Vega 1l £12 Delivered.
4) CFL Hanger (4mtr Cable With Attachment For The Large CFLS. £8 delivered.
5) Bargain seeds- 
GHS - Big Bang - 10 Feminised for £20 delivered !!
GHS - Trainwreck - 8 Feminised £20 Delivered.
GHS - Lemon Skunk - 10 for £20 delivered.
Nirvana - White Rhino 20 Regs £20 Delivered.
Nirvana - White Rhinio 10 Fem £20 Delivered.

Inbox me if your interested.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll be 38 this year but im not aging too bad, no grey hair, beer belly etc. same waist i was at 21 but a bit heavier( just under 13 stone), i dont know how ive manged this considering the lifestyle ive had...must be true about the devil lookin after his own.... i laff at the youth of today coz if ive got to deal with them over gear then they all seem to think that theyre dead clued up on it and start talkin utter bollocks, so i just crank up the volume of the ' dodgy bastard dealer' and they tend to start givin a little more respect, its really around 90% acting and i sumtimes enjoy myself too much, i mean ive had guys near pissin in there pants and offering me there tv sets, lap tops and cars and shit, funny as fuck, my own mates would juts slap me onna head with a brick and telll me to fuck off... i love hearing new excuses as to why thay cant pay, i call it bullshitters friday coz the amount of sob stories i get hear today would fill a fuckin library... i have actually gave people extra time without grief if i consider there story to be an original or amusing tale.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm thinking about ordering in a lil hydro setup from the states... reasonably priced with all the bits


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hmm thinking about ordering in a lil hydro setup from the states... reasonably priced with all the bits


i kinda fancied giving a lil hydro setup a shot too, maybe just one bucket but dont know what kind??? i grow old school basic organic soil. i like it coz its like the women i meet, very forgiving of my lil foibles. and dont need too much attention. i only wish they would shut up and sit innna fuckin tent most of the time


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i kinda fancied giving a lil hydro setup a shot too, maybe just one bucket but dont know what kind??? i grow old school basic organic soil. i like it coz its like the women i meet, very forgiving of my lil foibles. and dont need too much attention. i only wish they would shut up and sit innna fuckin tent most of the time


Yeah, well some of them are individual buckets and they are really big, we were looking at one with 6 buckets plus the master bucket or whatever and they are 25l each which seemed huge. We want them to have a bit of room, but the sort of all in one containers are more appealing for me spacewise so I am liking this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-Site-DWC-Hydroponic-System_W0QQitemZ180472571086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0500e4ce


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lesson 1: How To Shower Like a Woman 

Take off clothes and place them sectioned in laundrybasket according to lights and darks. 
Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown.
If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas. 
Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make mental note to do more sit-ups / leg-lifts, etc. 
Get in the shower. 
Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah, wide loofah and pumice stone. 
Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added vitamins. 
Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean. 
Condition your hair with grapefruit mint conditioner enhanced. 
Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for 10 minutes until red. 
Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa cake body wash. Rinse conditioner off hair.
Shave armpits and legs. 
Turn off shower. 
Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower. 
Spray mold spots with Tile cleaner. 
Get out of shower. 
Dry with towel the size of a small country. 
Wrap hair in super absorbent towel. 
Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head. If you see partner along the way, cover up any exposed areas. 

Lesson 2: How To Shower Like a Man 

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in a pile. 
Walk naked to the bathroom. 
If you see partner along the way, shake your massive cock at her making the 'woo-woo' sound. 
Look at your manly physique in the mirror. 
Admire the size of your cock and scratch your arse. 
Get in the shower. 
Wash your face. 
Wash your armpits. 
Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse them off. 
Fart and laugh at how loud it sounds in the shower. 
Spend majority of time washing privates and surrounding area. Wash your bum, leaving those coarse bum hairs stuck on the soap. 
Wash your hair. 
Make a Shampoo Mohican 
Wee. 
Rinse off and get out of shower. 
Partially dry off. 
Fail to notice water on floor because curtain was hanging out of bath the whole time. 
Admire cock size in mirror again. 
Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, light and fan on. Return to bedroom with towel around waist. 
If you pass partner, pull off towel, shake your cock at her and make the 'woo-woo' sound again. 
Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Yeah, well some of them are individual buckets and they are really big, we were looking at one with 6 buckets plus the master bucket or whatever and they are 25l each which seemed huge. We want them to have a bit of room, but the sort of all in one containers are more appealing for me spacewise so I am liking this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-Site-DWC-Hydroponic-System_W0QQitemZ180472571086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0500e4ce


just had a look at that, looks like the sorta thing i'd try myself, have to wait till ive got this grow outta the way though( only 3 weeks or so from seed) and thatll be at least ten weeks. i just had a guy i oknow in the house and he's had his first crop from hydro but he nute burnt a few at the end so hes not that knowledgeable himself.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hmm thinking about ordering in a lil hydro setup from the states... reasonably priced with all the bits


what kinda system are you looking at? is this one of the stealth hydro DWC kits?

DWC seems to be the only kits not readily available in the UK, other than home made dustbin ones on ebay, so i made my own for cheeeeeeeeeep. if it's something like NFT etc, then most are all avbailable in the UK shops such as basementlighting.co.uk etc


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> what kinda system are you looking at? is this one of the stealth hydro DWC kits?
> 
> DWC seems to be the only kits not readily available in the UK, other than home made dustbin ones on ebay, so i made my own for cheeeeeeeeeep. if it's something like NFT etc, then most are all avbailable in the UK shops such as basementlighting.co.uk etc



those things seriously suck, you'd get more return out of 2 seperate bucketsin that kind of space and only having 2 females,


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah. i see people on these forums saying they plan to put 8 pots in their single tote. i'm a little bit wary about having 4 in my tote. i'd much rather have a few really nice size plants, but i need to be making do with convenience and small plants and such. gonna chuck my first DWC bucket into the flowering room tomorrow


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

there's a guy on here called stinkbud he's got a diy wc/aero that's cheap to build and holds as many plants as you want i'm not sure how to find it but it's worth a look guys and looks easy to build he even talks you through all the nutes lights etc


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

bahaha, no safe houses for South Africans in court and at risk 



> "[But] I am convinced they have means to protect themselves in various ways - to name only one, they could resettle somewhere else until the case is finalised,


make me chuckle. Jub Jub should be locked up for good though, what a joke of a legal system that must be (for those who didn't read the story he's a hip hop artist who killed 4 school children in a street race and was happily bailed..)


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

that's my issue though, i had to opt for a certain style of hydro so that i could continue with a perpetual grow, and a pair of simple DWC totes seemed the most viable solution. not to mention one tote needs to be at full strenght with boosters and such, wheras the other needs to be just bloom feed and nowt more


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that's my issue though, i had to opt for a certain style of hydro so that i could continue with a perpetual grow, and a pair of simple DWC totes seemed the most viable solution. not to mention one tote needs to be at full strenght with boosters and such, wheras the other needs to be just bloom feed and nowt more


are you vegging on just the bloom food mate i've seen it a couple of times on hear (lucas formula) i think they call it


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Evening all

Well all i can say is thank fuck its friday, 2 days off, so needed lol

Hows everyone doin this fine evening ?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> are you vegging on just the bloom food mate i've seen it a couple of times on hear (lucas formula) i think they call it


i'm currently vegging with a little random dosage of canna hydro nutes. like with the canna coco you use A and B at the same time, but there is A and B for veg and A and B for flower, so lots of bottles! no doubt i'll cock up at some point  never done anything water so i've a tote of 20l of water sitting for 24 hours then tomorrow i'll put in 30ml of A and B (half dose, 30ml per 10l and i have 20l) for a week just to get them really into it and then it's kapow till that last three weeks where i'll use some boosters and such for 2 weeks and then flush for last. 

as i repeatedly let people know, i've read as much as i'm able to without wanting to faceplant, but it's still all very very vague, not too dry but not too wet, small bubbles hitting your hand etc etc, but at the end of the day i rooted 4 out of 4 clones first time by doing nothing but fiddling with the water level for a couple of days and then just leaving it be (well checking every 5 minutes  but not changing nowt)

and thank god it's every other friday, that means i've to be up at 6 for work which while that sucks, means i'm halfway through my day before i even really see anyone. it's just dubstep and wellington boots till then


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well all i can say is thank fuck its friday, 2 days off, so needed lol
> 
> Hows everyone doin this fine evening ?


alright mate not alot to report my end i'm still on the settee only moving to sleep and wash lol all good your end mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2010)

evening chaps  some catching up 2 do lol. hope everyone is cool? fingerez


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate not alot to report my end i'm still on the settee only moving to sleep and wash lol all good your end mate?


lol, im jealous of you at the min mate, wish i could chill with a J, totally fucked, barin that life is peechy lol, will be takin some pics of the girls after, 1 more week till i flip the switch... roll on roll on.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> evening chaps  some catching up 2 do lol. hope everyone is cool? fingerez


Fingerez...

Surviving mate, surviving lol

I read up on all the missed posts earlier, was too fucked to reply to them though lol

Hows u


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> just had a look at that, looks like the sorta thing i'd try myself, have to wait till ive got this grow outta the way though( only 3 weeks or so from seed) and thatll be at least ten weeks. i just had a guy i oknow in the house and he's had his first crop from hydro but he nute burnt a few at the end so hes not that knowledgeable himself.


We were gonna go with soil first, then maybe build a hydro setup but figured a full set up that is reasonably priced sounds good. I know there is more chance for error, but we'll just have to be as diligent as possible and do our research!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> what kinda system are you looking at? is this one of the stealth hydro DWC kits?
> 
> DWC seems to be the only kits not readily available in the UK, other than home made dustbin ones on ebay, so i made my own for cheeeeeeeeeep. if it's something like NFT etc, then most are all avbailable in the UK shops such as basementlighting.co.uk etc


I'm not sure if you would call it that, it's like the big tubs with the openings for net pots. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-Site-DWC-Hydroponic-System_W0QQitemZ180472571086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0500e4ce
Yeah, we looked around at kits in the UK but they're either really expensive or just too big like the other unit we were looking at which was 7 buckets at 25L each. We want decent size plants, but not really tall. We thought about making our own and doing our first grow in soil, but this seemed like what I wanted to do anyway and it's not a bad price


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

well i just had pork chop, chips n beans, now chillin with a cig n a vodka... got a nice bottle of stolichnaya vodka when i left work, im usually a smirnoff kinda guy but this is propper nice, just wish there was a joint to go with it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> We were gonna go with soil first, then maybe build a hydro setup but figured a full set up that is reasonably priced sounds good. I know there is more chance for error, but we'll just have to be as diligent as possible and do our research!


go for it katt, like i said im thinkin bout it meself but i think my mates for a shot soon, so i'll let him do it, and watch the undoubted errors that we all make, then have a go myself..thats how i started doing this anyway my mates set up is like mine but i'm running six months behind him so he's got more eqip/plants, it is handy from my point of view and we both use this site so theres always plenty of people to ask


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> well i just had pork chop, chips n beans, now chillin with a cig n a vodka... got a nice bottle of stolichnaya vodka when i left work, im usually a smirnoff kinda guy but this is propper nice, just wish there was a joint to go with it.


i remember buying a case of that stolichnaya for £30 a few years ago, me and my mate done it in two days and i collapsed ona bus spewing up blood, woke up with the bus driver and my mum carrying me across the main road ( sum1 had recognised me and knew where i lived), turned out it was bootleg stuff made from methanol, cunts goin blind and shit and we'd done 6 litres between us...the bird we bought it from had sold it to loadsa people and shops all over the place ....i ended up living with her for 7 years after that....man, i am a fucked up person...


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats the difference between a bucket of sand and a bucket of menstrual fluid?

You can't gargle a bucket of sand


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i remember buying a case of that stolichnaya for £30 a few years ago, me and my mate done it in two days and i collapsed ona bus spewing up blood, woke up with the bus driver and my mum carrying me across the main road ( sum1 had recognised me and knew where i lived), turned out it was bootleg stuff made from methanol, cunts goin blind and shit and we'd done 6 litres between us...the bird we bought it from had sold it to loadsa people and shops all over the place ....i ended up living with her for 7 years after that....man, i am a fucked up person...


Shit thats harsh man, people peddle some crap.... good job shit happend to u where people knew ya, im the same though, can neck a few bottles to myself.

Livin with the girl that supplied it, nice lol... we all do crazy shit but i think u win hands down mate, i love your lil escapades, always make me chuckle lol

Read ur post earlier bout ur weekend plans, could murder an e or 2 or 3 or... glad to see the detox is goin well though lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

now i know its sick but i find things like that funny.............


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Whats the difference between a bucket of sand and a bucket of menstrual fluid?
> 
> You can't gargle a bucket of sand


 
Mmmmmm bloodsports, thats all i will say lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

the e ive got are 'smurfs', ive had them before( buying by the thousand) so i know that theyre good ones but i remember being up all nite u know; total non- sleepers, so i'll keep a couple of blues for the cushion effect coz i cant hit the pub and drink the comedown away like i normally do. few lines of charlie just to push them on and a little smoke to help the mind drift, last time i had a full hallucinatory episode, one of those weird repeat trips where it felt like i was stuck in time trap , groundhog day kinda shit, good laff but heavy ,heavy hit.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> go for it katt, like i said im thinkin bout it meself but i think my mates for a shot soon, so i'll let him do it, and watch the undoubted errors that we all make, then have a go myself..thats how i started doing this anyway my mates set up is like mine but i'm running six months behind him so he's got more eqip/plants, it is handy from my point of view and we both use this site so theres always plenty of people to ask


Yeah, that's just it and I know we'll make some fuck ups, but all the guides and threads on this site are great and seeing the grow journals is so helpful. I'm ready to attack this thing haha


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> We were gonna go with soil first, then maybe build a hydro setup but figured a full set up that is reasonably priced sounds good. I know there is more chance for error, but we'll just have to be as diligent as possible and do our research!


I thought about going for soil first too but managed to get an NFT system from eBay for really cheap and a 400Watt HID for pennies to so just jumped in feet first. Seem to be doing ok so far. Check out my journal (link at the bottom of post)

My nft has space to grow three plants but i'm only growing one from a random feminized seed and a batch of mustard to feed my bearded dragons but if this goes ok i'm going to start another two mj plants.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> the e ive got are 'smurfs', ive had them before( buying by the thousand) so i know that theyre good ones but i remember being up all nite u know; total non- sleepers, so i'll keep a couple of blues for the cushion effect coz i cant hit the pub and drink the comedown away like i normally do. few lines of charlie just to push them on and a little smoke to help the mind drift, last time i had a full hallucinatory episode, one of those weird repeat trips where it felt like i was stuck in time trap , groundhog day kinda shit, good laff but heavy ,heavy hit.


sounds nice mate, not heard of 'smurfs', best ones i ever had where blue dolphins, they where a bit like u descriped ur smurfs, totally twisted of 1 pill, n u gotta have a lill charlie to kick it in and maybe a few voddys aswell.
used to buy em in the 1000's worked out at summat like 35p a pill, would sell em on at 1.50 a pill, was allways gettin people rining for em, cant get em now though, which is shit... wouldnt mind a smurf though, not had a good trip since my acid days lol

comedown is always a killer, i prefer sleepy sex, fat J n plenty of OJ n pancakes lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> I thought about going for soil first too but managed to get an NFT system from eBay for really cheap and a 400Watt HID for pennies to so just jumped in feet first. Seem to be doing ok so far. Check out my journal (link at the bottom of post)
> 
> My nft has space to grow three plants but i'm only growing one from a random feminized seed and a batch of mustard to feed my bearded dragons but if this goes ok i'm going to start another two mj plants.


I just had a look, it's nice seeing the progress other people make, love seeing the pics


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I just had a look, it's nice seeing the progress other people make, love seeing the pics


Thanks Mrs Riffix i'm glad you like them I try to update my journal quite often with new pics but recently i have been trying really hard not to look at my plant all the time as a watched kettle never boils as they say.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm payin 50p a pill( on tic) and doing them for £2, but they are worth it, i mean lookin at it like this 20 'e' or a gram of charlie?? fuckin outta your nut for 2 full days or about 2 hours (or fuckin less if ur mates are around).dont get me wrong fuckin playin with the darkside at the end of it though, lookin for downers and bursting into tears on a tuesday for no apparent reason...oh yes that good old eckie comedown, wankin like a thalidomide with an arm stretch wish, hearing smalll noises in the house as u lie there with ur jaw round the back of ur head, the occasional spastic twitch as ur neurons fire back like the car engine in 'christine'....yes yes yes ......wheres the fuckin prozac before i kill that fuckin budgie...hold on i dont have a budgie.....must be the goldfish thats whistling


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Thanks Mrs Riffix i'm glad you like them I try to update my journal quite often with new pics but recently i have been trying really hard not to look at my plant all the time as a watched kettle never boils as they say.


Yeah it's hard not to, we're the same way with the other plants in the house, it's just so fun when they've sprouted and you can leave them for a day or so and come back to see how much they've shot up


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i'm payin 50p a pill( on tic) and doing them for £2, but they are worth it, i mean lookin at it like this 20 'e' or a gram of charlie?? fuckin outta your nut for 2 full days or about 2 hours (or fuckin less if ur mates are around).dont get me wrong fuckin playin with the darkside at the end of it though, lookin for downers and bursting into tears on a tuesday for no apparent reason...oh yes that good old eckie comedown, wankin like a thalidomide with an arm stretch wish, hearing smalll noises in the house as u lie there with ur jaw round the back of ur head, the occasional spastic twitch as ur neurons fire back like the car engine in 'christine'....yes yes yes ......wheres the fuckin prozac before i kill that fuckin budgie...hold on i dont have a budgie.....must be the goldfish thats whistling


LMFAO ahh the good old days of the monday blues. I haven't had an ecce in about 5 years. I used to punt them for a fiver a piece when i was bouncing and was buying them for £1.50 each was prob selling about 300 in two days not to mention how many I used myself lol


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Yeah it's hard not to, we're the same way with the other plants in the house, it's just so fun when they've sprouted and you can leave them for a day or so and come back to see how much they've shot up


Yeh you have hit the nail on the head. I'm amazed a t how quick mj grows its brilliant.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone else enjoy starting random films towards the end so you have no fuckling clue what the hell is going on!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2010)

I love sitting on the floor trying not to dribble and then dribbling?  it's not tasting good but it works ok


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Yeh you have hit the nail on the head. I'm amazed a t how quick mj grows its brilliant.


just had a look mate, keep up the journal and i'll keep me eye on it with you. i mite just follow your route.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i'm payin 50p a pill( on tic) and doing them for £2, but they are worth it, i mean lookin at it like this 20 'e' or a gram of charlie?? fuckin outta your nut for 2 full days or about 2 hours (or fuckin less if ur mates are around).dont get me wrong fuckin playin with the darkside at the end of it though, lookin for downers and bursting into tears on a tuesday for no apparent reason...oh yes that good old eckie comedown, wankin like a thalidomide with an arm stretch wish, hearing smalll noises in the house as u lie there with ur jaw round the back of ur head, the occasional spastic twitch as ur neurons fire back like the car engine in 'christine'....yes yes yes ......wheres the fuckin prozac before i kill that fuckin budgie...hold on i dont have a budgie.....must be the goldfish thats whistling


I used to get the comedowns on a wednesday, n when ur crying at adverts u know u need a break lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> LMFAO ahh the good old days of the monday blues. I haven't had an ecce in about 5 years. I used to punt them for a fiver a piece when i was bouncing and was buying them for £1.50 each was prob selling about 300 in two days not to mention how many I used myself lol


Hey Busta

£5 a pill, u must be goin back a fair few years with those prices, when i was selling em at £1.50, people where selling others at about 75p, but you needed about 20 to just to come up, i sold at 1.50 n only needed 1 to be away with the faires for the night, double drop n ur spine twisted, u gurned like a champ n u melted to the seat.. was good though lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just throwing my pics in the mix

Olivia






Lily






Veg @ 6 weeks... Lily was a runt when she started but she pretty much caught upto olivia now, she turning into a beautifull lady... 1 more week till i put into flower... Hopefully. (positioned in same place to get the pics, not the same plant twice)


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've strapped a lawnmower engine to a cardboard box and managed to get the DVLA to register it.

Time to find out whether those cunts really do buy any car.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha, I like that you've named your plants


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, I like that you've named your plants


You gotta give them a name... named after my 2 fav red heads, after the missus that is... Olivia Hallinan and Lily Cole.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I've strapped a lawnmower engine to a cardboard box and managed to get the DVLA to register it.
> 
> Time to find out whether those cunts really do buy any car.


Thanks... I now have "we buy any car dot com, we buy any car dot com" running round my head.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Thanks... I now have "we buy any car dot com, we buy any car dot com" running round my head.


pmsl, i know exactly wot u mean, my tv's on all day so the fuckin advert pops up regular. i carry it around like scabbies at a hippy festival....hold on i know how to shift it.....go compare, go compare


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Thanks... I now have "we buy any car dot com, we buy any car dot com" running round my head.


Me too haha


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> pmsl, i know exactly wot u mean, my tv's on all day so the fuckin advert pops up regular. i carry it around like scabbies at a hippy festival....hold on i know how to shift it.....go compare, go compare


 
LMAO... that advert is even worse, id rather have we buy any car in my head



DevilishlyKatt said:


> Me too haha


I refuse to ever use those sites or people just on the fact the adverts anoy me that much, sometimes advertising has the adverse effect lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Right im off

Take it easy people

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2010)

im off too, been on too long , my back, neck and shoulders are killing me( broke the back off my pc chair when i threw it at the mrs's last week...fuckin missed the cunt as well , total waste of effort, must remember to do things like that sober when hand eye coordination is better)... just gubbed 2 tramadol....nite all and no footering in bed unless ur gaunna youtube it. tata fur noo.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm off too got the bike show in edinburger tomorrow. Up earlyish.

Dura mate you crack me up, if there was a competition for the most entertaining posts you would win outright.

Peace out everyone.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 20, 2010)

Morning. Time for another fun filled day at work  at least it's only a half day on saturday. Weathers shite up here now.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 20, 2010)

morning all

been up since 7 smoking since 8 its a wkend after all, feelin pretty stoned now lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 20, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> been up since 7 smoking since 8 its a wkend after all, feelin pretty stoned now lol


 im there aswell just put my first fat1 of co cheese out gonna roll another for the weekends sake


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

and a its a good morning to u all from me as well. the hangover is a still a memory, albeit a rather fresh one, an i'm in a positive mood today, mite wash the dishes as well.....wwwoooohhhhooooo. got a rather auquard meetin coming up later that should prove entertaing...here goes the situation....last week, met bird ive never met before, goes to party, watch as here friend muffs her, then i , gentleman that i am , sticks bottle up snatch...long story reduced, shes mentions my mates name, tells me hes a good lover, to which i reply , yeah, i know, i sell him viagra..she texts him , he phones me, im still porkin his girl at this point, i deny any memory of said conversation whilst admitting i had met her(playin the wasted man card), i creeap out her house next morning and head to pub...got that all? she now wants to buy viagra and e from me today....for him.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

i love to go on the jeremy kyle show........just to kick that fuckin smug look of his rite off that fuckin pumpkin head


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Morning all

How is everyone this rather rainy saturday, i been up since 9:30 fuck knows why, been awake since 6:30 though, fuckin body clock, now in the process of anoying the neighbours with some Hardcore courtesy of Kutski ( http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00rd34w )... Takin my niece to watch Alice in wonderland 3D in a bit, so that will cost me a small fortune lol

Im with Busta... Dura for most entertaining posts, i wanna get totally twisted with Dura, gotta be a laugh lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> .... i , gentleman that i am , sticks bottle up snatch...


LMFAO, what can you say to that line, fuckin class., def wanna come get twisted with u now mate lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Why Microsoft shouldn't make cars :


At a recent computer expo, Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the auto industry and stated: "If GM had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving twenty-five dollar cars that got 1000 miles to the gallon." 

In response to Bill's comments/General Motors issued a press release stating the following: "If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would be driving cars with the following characteristics:

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash twice a day.

2. Every time they repainted the lines on the road, you would have to buy a new car.

3. Occasionally, your car would die on the freeway for no reason, and you would accept this, restart, and drive on.

4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart;
in which case you would have to reinstall the engine.

5. Only one person at a time could use the car, unless you bought 'Car95' or 'CarNT.' Then you would have to buy
more seats.

6. Macintosh would make a car that's powered by the sun, more reliable, five times as fast, and twice as easy to drive, but would only run on five percent of the roads.

7. The oil, water, temperature and alternator warning lights would be replaced by a single 'general car fault' warning light.

8. New seats would force everyone to have the same butt size.

9. The airbag system would say 'Are you sure?' before going off.

10. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

11. GM would require all car buyers to also purchase a deluxe set of Rand McNally road maps, even though they neither need them nor want them. Attempting to delete this option would immediately cause the car's performance to diminish by 50 per cent or more.

12. Every time GM introduced a new model, car buyers would have to learn how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.

13. You'd press the 'Start' button to shut off the engine.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

i swear if my bird ever works out my password and comes on here and reads my post i'm a fuckin dead man, im gaunna have to move to saturn or sumthin....


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i swear if my bird ever works out my password and comes on here and reads my post i'm a fuckin dead man, im gaunna have to move to saturn or sumthin....


I'm picturing bloodshed, and lots of it... who's im not quite sure about though lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was going to start a business building bungalows for midgets.

There was just one tiny flaw.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pensioners.

Avoid excessive winter heating bills by simply dying in late October.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

just popping in to say hello and introduce myself 
new to riu and think its brill and gd afternoon to all


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

afternoon muncher, welcome to the insanity ward of riu and i'll be ur doctor for today...untill the 'e' starts workin and then i may need some therapy meself mate.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Daily Sport headline: "I've got world's biggest tits"

Thought to myself, I'll check them out.

Opened the paper and it turns out that they just interviewed Jedward's Mum.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> afternoon muncher, welcome to the insanity ward of riu and i'll be ur doctor for today...untill the 'e' starts workin and then i may need some therapy meself mate.


lol dose any body know the best wae to start growing with seeds 
iv heard stuff about paper towels


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, just like to say hello, great thread.....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

research time me thinks


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> lol dose any body know the best wae to start growing with seeds
> iv heard stuff about paper towels


i always use the same method, put seeds in a cup of hand warm water overnite, next morning get a plate put sum paper towel/bog roll down, sprinkle water on , just enff to wet it not soak it and put seeds on, cover with more paper towel, sprinkle more water and cover with bowel.put in warm dark place( my girl friends head is ideal spot) check every day and sprinkle sum more water if towel is drying out, 2 to 3 days usually for me till tap root shows, mite take over a week. i have never failed once doing it that way mate, every seed has sprouted and grown, mite just be luck but i wouldnt do it any other way now.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

you know dinners gonna be good when you can hear it crawling around in the fridge


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> lol dose any body know the best wae to start growing with seeds
> iv heard stuff about paper towels


heated prop and jiffy peat pellets, plant the seed bout 15mm deep and cover and wait 2 to 3 days trhey u will have seedlings.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i always use the same method, put seeds in a cup of hand warm water overnite, next morning get a plate put sum paper towel/bog roll down, sprinkle water on , just enff to wet it not soak it and put seeds on, cover with more paper towel, sprinkle more water and cover with bowel.put in warm dark place( my girl friends head is ideal spot) check every day and sprinkle sum more water if towel is drying out, 2 to 3 days usually for me till tap root shows, mite take over a week. i have never failed once doing it that way mate, every seed has sprouted and grown, mite just be luck but i wouldnt do it any other way now.


thanks dura if i do ma seeds al keep it mind dont if am doing seeds or clones dont know wat will be better


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

i dop exactly that minus the pre-soak

might find some perspective on what you want to do here: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/63767-seeds-vs-clones.html


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2010)

i give mine a good warm soak in the bath with a little radox and a few candles round the edge and a large glass of wine


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i give mine a good warm soak in the bath with a little radox and a few candles round the edge and a large glass of wine


followed by a foot massage, long and deep conversation where what isnt said is more relevant than what is, an accidental touch as we both lean forward for our wine glasses at the same time, a split second silence and slow smouldering look and finally the kiss, hot and wet first, unsure and then with passion as arms lock around bodies moving faster stroking long dark hair a pause for breath and then ......fuck im gaunna see if wankin on me plants helps


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i dop exactly that minus the pre-soak
> 
> might find some perspective on what you want to do here: https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/63767-seeds-vs-clones.html


i started seeds vs clones but getting a lot of negative and positive wuth both so at 1 point i would like to try them both


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

defo try both. i think i prefer clones, but seeds are just tooooooo convenient! although the convenience might just be that i don't actually have that much space for my mother so she's now growing around the light, kinda like a cocoon


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> defo try both. i think i prefer clones, but seeds are just tooooooo convenient! although the convenience might just be that i don't actually have that much space for my mother so she's now growing around the light, kinda like a cocoon


how big is ur mother plant


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

how safe is it to show the pics on this of ur grow room and all the progress


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> how safe is it to show the pics on this of ur grow room and all the progress


well she's been going for a few months now but it's just a cloning tent so teeny, and i'm lazy so decided just to let her grow where the hell she likes heat burn be damned  too many available cuttings to give a hoot (had two, binned one mother yesterday, so it was mega cramped)


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

any toker tell me if the price of weed has went up were they r its 50pound for 7 grams here but some peps only do 6


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

40 to 60 a quarter, sum doin 1 gram for a tenner, oz's for £160 to £200. thats south west scotland prices.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh and most people do post pics on here mate just keep ur face outta of them and anythin else u think may be obvious.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Having read about the two boys who died from snorting mephedrone I couldn't help but think to myself, "What kind of fucking idiot willingly puts plant fertilizer up their nose?"

I'm sticking to ketamine; at least that's been tested on horses.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Young girl was playing near her house in Pakistan, when she noticed many people coming her way. She yelled, 'mum, a crowd of men is coming'
Her mom quickly replied, 'come home this instant'
Girl replied, 'mum they are army people'
Mom: 'Bring your brother in as well'
Girl: 'Mum it's Pakistan Army'
Mum: 'for fuck sake, bring the goats inside too'


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well she's been going for a few months now but it's just a cloning tent so teeny, and i'm lazy so decided just to let her grow where the hell she likes heat burn be damned  too many available cuttings to give a hoot (had two, binned one mother yesterday, so it was mega cramped)


gd set up dose it cost a lot am looking to spend around 3 to 400 to set up a grow room 
iv got space of 13 foot long 4 and a half ft deep and 8 ft tall but at 1st only use 5 ft of the 13 ft space at 1st and after a bit of exp use the 13 ft should that be enough cash


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

realistically my flowering cab is about £400-500, but i've spent lots making mistakes and such (i don't bother returning things ) and the vegging tent maybe £200, that was an afterthought.

i plan on splashing out on a new 600w digital HPS soon.

depth has been my real failing, my flowering cabinet is only 2foot wide so i can't easily make use of all the potential the lighting footprint can offer and have to hope that the mylar does it's job propperly. also means it's a bitch trying to move them around for watering. i normally have to take them all out to do a full water, it can be a pain. hence my move to DWC


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> 40 to 60 a quarter, sum doin 1 gram for a tenner, oz's for £160 to £200. thats south west scotland prices.


am in the west


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

probably cheeper in the larger housing schemes in the bigger cities coz more growers and higher targetting area for the big vietnamese growing gangs although i guesss quality is gaunna be fuckin hard to judge, round my way smallish towns, all individual growers just selling excess really so quality is reasonable unlesss u gott a middle man thats throwing loads stalks in.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> probably cheeper in the larger housing schemes in the bigger cities coz more growers and higher targetting area for the big vietnamese growing gangs although i guesss quality is gaunna be fuckin hard to judge, round my way smallish towns, all individual growers just selling excess really so quality is reasonable unlesss u gott a middle man thats throwing loads stalks in.


who wants to buy the vietnamese stuff its crap i dont bye green unless i know were its came from vmese bud next time u get a bit put it in a glass of water for a few hours and watch the water go black wae chemicals


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah i know full of ground up glass and sprayed with latex and shit to up the weight, tears the throat outta u, dont wanna sound like nick griffin but i wouldnt trust any of the little fuckers...do like the food though, but to be honest and this will sound racist but if it offends anyone then fuckin tough shit, i dont buy unless its from white guys, whether we like it or not theres still a tribal thing goin on with all the races, maybe different in others experience but i'll stick to who i know. maybe if i was sittin wi a lotta black or asian guys and got to know them it would be a different matter but fuck gettin ripped off .......or worse .


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

i used to get aff the africans and it was gd shit but most of the best stuff i get now comes from the white man it seems some peps i know have a gd wae of doing it and it works brill in the last 2 months or so iv smoked all sorts of gd shit rite from my front door


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

to be honest its all a business and if its no ur mates then its always gonna have risk attached, i mean i punt predominatly to my mates but if it its a stranger then although i dont try to rip them off i dont give out freebies or watch the scales just as closely if u know what i mean....its just a cash transaction.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

just watching a documentary, i liikes them, and to be hoinest i never knew what soapbar was other than shiteeee. bloody heel though. that is just crazy. who the fuck would smoke that stuff???


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just watching a documentary, i liikes them, and to be hoinest i never knew what soapbar was other than shiteeee. bloody heel though. that is just crazy. who the fuck would smoke that stuff???


iused to cos it was cheap but this dry up were having changed the way i smoke al never go back to soap bar 
smoking soft black just now and had some of that morocann bonde was kickin about that was nice i hope soapbar never comes back
gd bye to soapbar


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just watching a documentary, i liikes them, and to be hoinest i never knew what soapbar was other than shiteeee. bloody heel though. that is just crazy. who the fuck would smoke that stuff???



one of the hook ups i know of often gets what he calls pollen in. He thinks its the shit, but i just think its shit, I told him there was no way I would smoke any kind of extraction unless it was proper bubble hash or hash oil.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> to be honest its all a business and if its no ur mates then its always gonna have risk attached, i mean i punt predominatly to my mates but if it its a stranger then although i dont try to rip them off i dont give out freebies or watch the scales just as closely if u know what i mean....its just a cash transaction.


if i do it its all about the smoke no the cash 
listen to me if i do it of corse iwill lol
dura have u bn growin 4 a while


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> if i do it its all about the smoke no the cash
> listen to me if i do it of corse iwill lol
> dura have u bn growin 4 a while


no mate just started last year, id been dealin with mainly uppers for years , but my mates have been at it a while and i've been around growers for fuckin years now, just kinda fell into coz it looked a real interesting hobby with perks.


----------



## leeB (Mar 20, 2010)

big cheese sellin in the west mids 250oz cor beleave it


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

leeB said:


> big cheese sellin in the west mids 250oz cor beleave it


250an oz that shit better make u trip lol
thats dear a.f. is it worth it the dearest it is in the west of scotland is 200 an oz un less u buy chink bud wat is shit witch is 160 an oz


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> no mate just started last year, id been dealin with mainly uppers for years , but my mates have been at it a while and i've been around growers for fuckin years now, just kinda fell into coz it looked a real interesting hobby with perks.


that would make u do it it is interesting hobby 
thats the same as me iv bn around growers for a while and seeing gets u hooked rite in i cant wait till i start got some stuff already and the rest al get next week and am buzzing about it


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> 250an oz that shit better make u trip lol
> thats dear a.f. is it worth it the dearest it is in the west of scotland is 200 an oz un less u buy chink bud wat is shit witch is 160 an oz


where are u muncher ? up in glasgow mate? im down in ayrshire. we sell to each other for around £160 but the price is creeepin up.


----------



## leeB (Mar 20, 2010)

the cheese weed is propa shit for 250 the man is makin money the greedy bastard rather smoke dutch weed


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> where are u muncher ? up in glasgow mate? im down in ayrshire. we sell to each other for around £160 but the price is creeepin up.


t was 160 but went up 2 200 it used to be 120 under a year ago. glasgow


----------



## leeB (Mar 20, 2010)

wish it still was 120 dealers are get gready thats why they are gettin caught


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a huge bag of sweets and some fuzzy ass new slippers, yayy


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

we sat at 140 for maybe two years but with solid drying up the grass soon followed up, its fuckin dog eat dog out there rite now, even for the dealers, ive had almost 25 years playin about the game and its fuckin grim rite now, worst i can remember.....unless of course u want charlie.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

If I ever see the guy from the 'Go Compare' advert, I'm gonna take a 'before' picture, smash his face in with a spade, then take an 'after' picture.

Go Compare that, you cunt.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

wen i 1st started smoking in belfast it was 100 oz for soapbar 
now i wont even look at the stuff


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

when i first started it was £7.50 for a half quarter, that could be red seal, gold seal, leb, soft black .....ahhhh .....those were the days ...i can actually remember standing at this big hairy bikers door with my two mates( we had all chipped in £2.50 each) and gettin a choice of dope...christ that memory's got cobwebs on it...i'm friends with that biker and he's still dealing...he only ever stopped when he got jailed for it...around 6 times i guess and he never sold anything but solid, ever..........jeezus i'm having a rite trip down memory lane here people, that was back in '86.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 20, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> t was 160 but went up 2 200 it used to be 120 under a year ago. glasgow


I'm just outside Glasgow mate. You know one of the many Glasgow overflow shit holes



dura72 said:


> when i first started it was £7.50 for a half quarter, that could be red seal, gold seal, leb, soft black .....ahhhh .....those were the days ...i can actually remember standing at this big hairy bikers door with my two mates( we had all chipped in £2.50 each) and gettin a choice of dope...christ that memory's got cobwebs on it...i'm friends with that biker and he's still dealing...he only ever stopped when he got jailed for it...around 6 times i guess and he never sold anything but solid, ever..........jeezus i'm having a rite trip down memory lane here people, that was back in '86.


86' huh when I was 7 LMAO sorry mae didnt mean to make you feel old hahaha

I'm paying £45 a 1/4 just now and the gear is pretty good home grown. Not had soapbar in years fuck that stuff was so bad, rock hard and full of plastic. Not had a bit of soft black since I was in the dam and most of the time we smoked temple ball there, never seen it here though.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> when i first started it was £7.50 for a half quarter, that could be red seal, gold seal, leb, soft black .....ahhhh .....those were the days ...i can actually remember standing at this big hairy bikers door with my two mates( we had all chipped in £2.50 each) and gettin a choice of dope...christ that memory's got cobwebs on it...i'm friends with that biker and he's still dealing...he only ever stopped when he got jailed for it...around 6 times i guess and he never sold anything but solid, ever..........jeezus i'm having a rite trip down memory lane here people, that was back in '86.


omg i was only 4 in 86 started smoke the  96 and no looked bk great days nothin can beat them


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

this site is the best site on the net bye a mile


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for reminding me i'm old, my knees do that most mornings too. ....im down in one of the old mining areas of ayrshire although the only pits left are the fuckin towns themselves, fulla junkies and fat chicks with brats. mind u a fat chick may be more pliable ive noticed, and theres always the good old monday book because of the sprogs.....fuckin quality of solid hasnt been anywhere as good as the stuff we got in the 80's and early nineties but the grass now is different class altogether, the stuff back then was crap, no cunt knew wot they were doin,nuthin about strains or proper feedin but then again we didnt have the net to ask about stuff, all the info came from old hippys who'd lived in amsterdam or india and were too fried on acid to fully recount what they'd been told


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> thanks for reminding me i'm old, my knees do that most mornings too. ....im down in one of the old mining areas of ayrshire although the only pits left are the fuckin towns themselves, fulla junkies and fat chicks with brats. mind u a fat chick may be more pliable ive noticed, and theres always the good old monday book because of the sprogs.....fuckin quality of solid hasnt been anywhere as good as the stuff we got in the 80's and early nineties but the grass now is different class altogether, the stuff back then was crap, no cunt knew wot they were doin,nuthin about strains or proper feedin but then again we didnt have the net to ask about stuff, all the info came from old hippys who'd lived in amsterdam or india and were too fried on acid to fully recount what they'd been told


thank fuck 4 the net then
am off guy the bird is sayin am spendin to much time on this good night all


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

seen temple ball here once and that was during the first ever real dry up i'd ever seen recon it must've been bout 1990 and sum one got a hold of it, it was a bit dearer than usual but we'd all been smoking this shitty as fuck yellow leb shit that stuck to your finger and thumb when u burnd it for a joint, it blew our fuckin heads off and then it was gone about 2 weeks later, then we got this fuckin strange oil stuff, it came in pill blister packs and u pierced a blister and pushed this tar oil onto a saucer with some fag tobacco heat up the saucer until the oil gets runny then mix it and maybe run sum on the skins and smoke it, it was fuckin 'orrible, christ anyone else remember that?? we got another run of this stuff that smelled like old chip fat when u smoked it , fuck knows where they dug that shit up!!christ i've smoked sum real crap in my time but fuck it it usually got ya stoned if u smoked enuff.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

.....i'm begining to feel like i should be offering out werthers origianls and telling you all my fuckin war stories here


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

Its a fundimental something or other being a soicial thingymajiggy


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

wot u smoking tonite westy? soundin kinda stoned mate.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2010)

im off tae bed people cya morra.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

leb slate and querkle mate with a bit of psycho flash to round it off nernight mate lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2010)

good morning smokers of the good weed, this not having a hangover/comedown is fuckin mental!!!!got up with my kid at 7.25 , been to shops for milk, bacon,rolls and news of the world and now sitting here feeling fresh and clear and its only 8.15, absolutely mental!!normally i'd be lieing moaning like a car crash victim thats havin a stroke at this time of day/week. just need rangers to lift the silverware at hampden today and i'll be bouncing around like a newborn in a tumbledryer. cya all later when u decide to tune in peeps...


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2010)

no hangover here  just a days work is all


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2010)

work...wots that? is that like ,say signing on every day?


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> work...wots that? is that like ,say signing on every day?


wot wot wot work? I retierd wen i was 19 lol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2010)

ive had a round 3 years of not signing on since i was 18, i worked most of that but i kinda looked at it as way to get my income tax back.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

i owe the dwp bout thirty odd grand cuz of an over payment lol ill have paid it off in 2017 lmao if im still alive lmao.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2010)

work and hell, two 4 letter words, heres another two 'fuck that'


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 21, 2010)

mornin every body


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

funny thing is `if i wanted to work, id neeed some executive type high responsabilty job to keep me in the lifestyle im used to. Minimum wage jobs aint worth shit lol. The benifit trap lol.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 21, 2010)

love sunday breakfast a big J of gold seal soft and a coffee decaf
talkin about jobs i love a good graft then come home have a bong and a jay 
the jsa/isa dont pay good cant live aff 130 every 2 weeks


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

ive never signed on in my life lol, signed off a few times. Sick note Britan lol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2010)

christ no 1 can live off a giro...fuck i blow more than 130 in a day at the pub. ive always had sumthin else on the go, most of my decorating was on the side and of of course my present trade keeps the bills(and habits) paid. fuckin giros a joke i forget to sign on half the time , i only really do it in order to get my rent paid. i really just covers my car costs; fuel and insurance, i drive a lot , i dont like people coming to the door, neighbours are nice but straight as fuck, they've NO idea what i'm up to.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good game today. Lets hope we can turn UTD over again..........


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 21, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Good game today. Lets hope we can turn UTD over again..........


Afternoon! nice sunny day today, i was planning on doing some form of gardening ( ive lived here almost 4 years and still havnt done a single thing to the front, its all just stones) BUT it was pissing down yesterday so i left everything at work  

man im so bored and im out of green...again!


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 21, 2010)

has any body heard of scuff its ment to be a solid smoke


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

hey guys any1 using hempy?


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 21, 2010)

has any body smoked B52 BUD before


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Afternoon all

How is every1 this rather fine sunday

I finally flipped the switch to 12/12 last night... 
Quick question for the pro's in the house.... when u flip to 12/12 do you count the flowering period from when u flip the switch or from when u start seeing pre flowers, ive always done it from the time i flipped to 12/12, but i read somewhere that u should count the time from when u start to see pre-flowers, as i have now started to put alot more money into my grow than the other times i wanna do it propper... any advice appreciated and repped if allowed.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> How is every1 this rather fine sunday
> 
> ...



best thing to do then is completely forget about the flowering times, just work around when the plant seems ready.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 21, 2010)

Hah! I also have a question for any good grower here,I'm 4 weeks into flower with Skunk 1,just wondering is it best just to take off the lower branches on the bottom nodes that aren't getting much light?I was going to leave them as theres bud on them but am I right in saying that its robbing energy from the top?I prefer to just smoke the stuff but this grow has went sweet, cheers for any help!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> best thing to do then is completely forget about the flowering times, just work around when the plant seems ready.


Cheerz SpeedySeeds

The GHS site says about 8 weeks, but can go 11 so i guess after the 8 weeks has passed i'll see how they are lookin.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Cheerz SpeedySeeds
> 
> The GHS site says about 8 weeks, but can go 11 so i guess after the 8 weeks has passed i'll see how they are lookin.


hey smart how's it going mate, mine said 8-10wks on the pack mate and next wkend when i chop should make it wk 11 i think but that'll be waiting til they look well done. oh yeah just back from asda and they got fair size snap shut curing jars with the rubber seal for £2 each i imagine they'd hold about 2liters liquid


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart how's it going mate, mine said 8-10wks on the pack mate and next wkend when i chop should make it wk 11 i think but that'll be waiting til they look well done. oh yeah just back from asda and they got fair size snap shut curing jars with the rubber seal for £2 each i imagine they'd hold about 2liters liquid


Hey Dragon mate hows things.

think on my next shoppin trip a decent magnifier is needed, be able to tell propper then... 1 more week to chopping eh, u excited lol

might have to invest in a few of those jars then, nothing like being optimistic with a few 2ltr curing jars lol

Finally got into the attick today, its all been boarded and it would make the perfect grow space, barin no insulation or boarding between the beems and slate tiles, so might get a bit chilly, cut out a nice hole in the ceiling to vent into it though, whilst cuttin the hole nearly fell through the fuckin thing, put my hand out to stop myself and that nearly went through the floor aswell lol, made a bit of a mess on the plasterboard over the grow room, but its in the cubpoard luckly so no 1 can see it, now all i have to do is wipe the feet marks of the wall from the spiderman crawl up it b4 the g/f gets home and no 1 is any the wiser lol

**Im peechy thanks mate**


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 21, 2010)

grrrrr, 2 dealers, 1 phone off the other not answering, bored out of my skull! >.<


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hah! I also have a question for any good grower here,I'm 4 weeks into flower with Skunk 1,just wondering is it best just to take off the lower branches on the bottom nodes that aren't getting much light?I was going to leave them as theres bud on them but am I right in saying that its robbing energy from the top?I prefer to just smoke the stuff but this grow has went sweet, cheers for any help!


Hey Hagis

I know people on here sometimes add a 125 or 200w CFL for the lower bud growth, it just depends on the heat issues, if u can throw 125 in without havin to worry, i would do that, more bud for ur money, and the CFL's can be pretty close to ur plants so space isnt gonna be an issue.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> grrrrr, 2 dealers, 1 phone off the other not answering, bored out of my skull! >.<


Hey Riffix

Its the lords day, no good dealer will be workin on this sacred of all days lol


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Hagis
> 
> I know people on here sometimes add a 125 or 200w CFL for the lower bud growth, it just depends on the heat issues, if u can throw 125 in without havin to worry, i would do that, more bud for ur money, and the CFL's can be pretty close to ur plants so space isnt gonna be an issue.


I might try that mate,thanks it does get pretty hot have to keep my cupboard door open its a 400w hps,its just the underdeveloped branches at the bottom,might just leave them.Its just 2 plants in a 2metre high cupboard 650mmx600mm so any more lights might be too much with the heat.Still I might see if I can get away with it.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon mate hows things.
> 
> think on my next shoppin trip a decent magnifier is needed, be able to tell propper then... 1 more week to chopping eh, u excited lol
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with hoping mate i don't even plan on using the jars unless absolutely necessary, i haven't bothered with a mag glass or anything just gonna judge by eye and gonna take a little sample from the undeveloped stuff underneath that won't make the cut, i can't wait to get them down now mate i thought they would have been done now i think i should have started timing it from the time they started to flower and i swapped to flower nutes but i counted from the flip lol their slowing my plans down at the mo and putting me behind with the chronic that's gonna get chopped up for clones in a couple of wks, lol good news on the new room and not breaking your neck lol i'm shit when it comes to plaster board and don't plan on using it, most of the expense apart from putting the electrics in is the floor and insulation or atleast that's what i found so far with a bit of luck it won't cost that much to covert it mate i'm hoping mine will be finished in a month so if i don't get caught you can follow my way of ding it which should be pretty simple and cheapish hopefully


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Riffix
> 
> Its the lords day, no good dealer will be workin on this sacred of all days lol


Blarrrghhh


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> I might try that mate,thanks it does get pretty hot have to keep my cupboard door open its a 400w hps,its just the underdeveloped branches at the bottom,might just leave them.Its just 2 plants in a 2metre high cupboard 650mmx600mm so any more lights might be too much with the heat.Still I might see if I can get away with it.


hey haggis you could double harvest mate just take the mature buds at the top and leave the bottom un developed stuff for an extra couple of wks i haven't done it myself but was considering it and all the homework that i did says it's commonly done and shouldn't cause any probs


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> nothing wrong with hoping mate i don't even plan on using the jars unless absolutely necessary, i haven't bothered with a mag glass or anything just gonna judge by eye and gonna take a little sample from the undeveloped stuff underneath that won't make the cut, i can't wait to get them down now mate i thought they would have been done now i think i should have started timing it from the time they started to flower and i swapped to flower nutes but i counted from the flip lol their slowing my plans down at the mo and putting me behind with the chronic that's gonna get chopped up for clones in a couple of wks, lol good news on the new room and not breaking your neck lol i'm shit when it comes to plaster board and don't plan on using it, most of the expense apart from putting the electrics in is the floor and insulation or atleast that's what i found so far with a bit of luck it won't cost that much to covert it mate i'm hoping mine will be finished in a month so if i don't get caught you can follow my way of ding it which should be pretty simple and cheapish hopefully


Just bouncin round the room to some Drum N Bass '95 era... classics lol

Yeah im happy i didnt fall thhrough n brake my neck, attick would be the ideal grow room if i expand, would have to get the G/F up there with the hoover though, mad dusty, million cobwebs n spiders, n fuck i hate spiders , they freak me out lol

Will def be keeping up with your attick space though, need the ideas of how to work it, and the cheaper the better, as always lol, and its always best laid plans with the stoners lol, so long as it all gets there in the end, cant ask for anything more, and no gettin caught, its not wise lol.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey haggis you could double harvest mate just take the mature buds at the top and leave the bottom un developed stuff for an extra couple of wks i haven't done it myself but was considering it and all the homework that i did says it's commonly done and shouldn't cause any probs


Would these be ok for cuttings?I have read that you can harvest some then get the rest later,might just try it using enough light as it is,lot of ppl are saying lowryders are the way to go for the obvious reasons.Every day is a paranoia for me,the cops need to get a grip in Britain.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Blarrrghhh


Hey Kitty

lolol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Would these be ok for cuttings?I have read that you can harvest some then get the rest later,might just try it using enough light as it is,lot of ppl are saying lowryders are the way to go for the obvious reasons.Every day is a paranoia for me,the cops need to get a grip in Britain.


I second Dragon's idea mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Would these be ok for cuttings?I have read that you can harvest some then get the rest later,might just try it using enough light as it is,lot of ppl are saying lowryders are the way to go for the obvious reasons.Every day is a paranoia for me,the cops need to get a grip in Britain.


i don't know mate i'm still on my first grow i wouldn't take them that late into flower but people do take clones later in flower you just gotta wait while they go back to veg which takes a few wks from what i hear, i've thought about auto flowering strains but have the space now to veg seperately so gonna go with clones but if you can't do that they might be worth a go mate i see alot of mixed reults with them some people get a couple of oz's a plant and others only get a couple of grams i think it's a bit of a gamble myself if your growing them for you and an even bigger risk if your growing them to sell, if you are gonna chop the lower branches and have the stuff for cloning i'd try cloning them just to see what happens plus if they do take a while to revert you can chuck them outside when there ok, britain sucks mate our laws don't make sense when it comes to drugs and alcahol etc


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Just bouncin round the room to some Drum N Bass '95 era... classics lol
> 
> Yeah im happy i didnt fall thhrough n brake my neck, attick would be the ideal grow room if i expand, would have to get the G/F up there with the hoover though, mad dusty, million cobwebs n spiders, n fuck i hate spiders , they freak me out lol
> 
> Will def be keeping up with your attick space though, need the ideas of how to work it, and the cheaper the better, as always lol, and its always best laid plans with the stoners lol, so long as it all gets there in the end, cant ask for anything more, and no gettin caught, its not wise lol.


lol i'm sat yer with the misses watching well she's watching some chick flick called the break up not to bad as far as chick flicks go but not enough violence for my liking, lol sending the misses up to get the spiders for you i gotta laugh spiders don't bother me but i found a couple of monsters in our attic i thought they were squatters at first glance lol the misses won't go in there til i finsh the room and it's all sealed, yeah gotta try and keep the price down if you didn't look about you could be wasting hundreds i've confused myself at the mo i'm getting muddled up with prices and cxan't remember what price was for what so got to go and price it up all over again lol i'm hoping for about a year before i get caught i know some people go years without probs but their making busts all the time down yer and most of them are little private grows so i figure a year and i'll have enough money to just move and start straight back up on a larger scale rather than starting small again and waiting months to build it up


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i'm sat yer with the misses watching well she's watching some chick flick called the break up not to bad as far as chick flicks go but not enough violence for my liking, lol sending the misses up to get the spiders for you i gotta laugh spiders don't bother me but i found a couple of monsters in our attic i thought they were squatters at first glance lol the misses won't go in there til i finsh the room and it's all sealed, yeah gotta try and keep the price down if you didn't look about you could be wasting hundreds i've confused myself at the mo i'm getting muddled up with prices and cxan't remember what price was for what so got to go and price it up all over again lol i'm hoping for about a year before i get caught i know some people go years without probs but their making busts all the time down yer and most of them are little private grows so i figure a year and i'll have enough money to just move and start straight back up on a larger scale rather than starting small again and waiting months to build it up


lol, yeah u know its the film u wanted to watch, blaming the g/f, tut tut lol... i watched Avatar last, fuckin brilliant film, i found myself gettin slightly attracted to the blue female lead of the film, but have to say, prefer her more as the blue alien than as her true self.

Big ass spiders like terantulas i like, its the freaky lookin house spiders that freak me the fuck out, kill em all lol

Im forever forgettin prices of things that ive priced up in my head, then i re-check and find it's doubled in price, sure people try n cabbage my head.... I have to be honest, im not planning on gettin busted atall, its not in my short/long term plans, but if it happens, so be it lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the break up  Spiders are nasty, that is RiffiX' chore around the house, to kill spiders and take out the trash


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I like the break up  Spiders are nasty, that is RiffiX' chore around the house, to kill spiders and take out the trash


chick flicks... mehh lol, glad the g/f is into porn, horror n ultra violence/gore.

I have the manly jobs like doin the washing, ironing and all the DIY around the house, the g/f does the spiders, creepy crawlies and the cleaning, she thinks she is funny when she chases me round the house with a fuck off spider, so i just sing the benny hill theme as im being chased lol


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 21, 2010)

Its the same up here loads of busts,everyone knows the first rule but its still dodgy as fuck for any grower in the UK just now.Hate the cops!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> chick flicks... mehh lol, glad the g/f is into porn, horror n ultra violence/gore.
> 
> I have the manly jobs like doin the washing, ironing and all the DIY around the house, the g/f does the spiders, creepy crawlies and the cleaning, she thinks she is funny when she chases me round the house with a fuck off spider, so i just sing the benny hill theme as im being chased lol


Haha, but that one is mutually enjoyable, Vince Vaughn is funny! 

........there would be severe consequences if I were chased with a spider lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, yeah u know its the film u wanted to watch, blaming the g/f, tut tut lol... i watched Avatar last, fuckin brilliant film, i found myself gettin slightly attracted to the blue female lead of the film, but have to say, prefer her more as the blue alien than as her true self.
> 
> Big ass spiders like terantulas i like, its the freaky lookin house spiders that freak me the fuck out, kill em all lol
> 
> Im forever forgettin prices of things that ive priced up in my head, then i re-check and find it's doubled in price, sure people try n cabbage my head.... I have to be honest, im not planning on gettin busted atall, its not in my short/long term plans, but if it happens, so be it lol


lol well i can't admit it out loud mate lol i got avatar just haven't had a look yet might watch it later, your a braver man than me mate i don't mind the little 1's but wouldn't be picking a fight with any thing bigger than the house type i keep writing prices down and chucking them out i must have changed the way i'm gonna do it about 20 times so far every time i decide i'm doing that way it's not long til those little light bulbs start going off and i'm back to square 1 again lol i'd definately rather not get caught but i can't see it i resigned myself to the fact it won't last long after a couple of days worrying about the chopper over my house and all the busts going on i find that waiting for the door to knock is a lot easier than worrying about will i get the knock it sounds stupid but it's only a smack on the wrist so i don't worry about that it's just the thought of some1 taking my litttle 1's away after looking after them i'd be alot more upset about the plants going and having to start again rather than dealing with the police and going to court lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, but that one is mutually enjoyable, Vince Vaughn is funny!
> 
> ........there would be severe consequences if I were chased with a spider lol


I'll take your word on that 1 lol

I'll have a word with Riffix n get him to chase u with one lol, if he does sing the benny hill theme and if riffix is like my G/F then he will be laughin n wont be able to chase... it even works for when ur in trouble, run away n then when chased sing the theme and it defuses the situation lol... works with the G/F anyway lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol well i can't admit it out loud mate lol i got avatar just haven't had a look yet might watch it later, your a braver man than me mate i don't mind the little 1's but wouldn't be picking a fight with any thing bigger than the house type i keep writing prices down and chucking them out i must have changed the way i'm gonna do it about 20 times so far every time i decide i'm doing that way it's not long til those little light bulbs start going off and i'm back to square 1 again lol i'd definately rather not get caught but i can't see it i resigned myself to the fact it won't last long after a couple of days worrying about the chopper over my house and all the busts going on i find that waiting for the door to knock is a lot easier than worrying about will i get the knock it sounds stupid but it's only a smack on the wrist so i don't worry about that it's just the thought of some1 taking my litttle 1's away after looking after them i'd be alot more upset about the plants going and having to start again rather than dealing with the police and going to court lol


Course u can admit it out loud, we all friends here, we wont laugh... promise lol, Avatar is def my fav film atm, i wanna go watch it at the odeon Imax, would be awesome in ultra crisp HD 3D... terantulas cant easly climb in ur mouth when ur sleepin lol, thats why i prefer them.

Thoise bloody light bulb moments can be a curse lol, im with you on the more gutted by loosin equipment and babies that u cared for than being caught n court lol, fingers crossed for us all though.

**was just dancin like a tool in the living room, looked out the window and 2 girls stood watchin me laughin, forgot the curtains where open lol**


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Its the same up here loads of busts,everyone knows the first rule but its still dodgy as fuck for any grower in the UK just now.Hate the cops!


i'd try not to worry mate your gonna get in much trouble for having 2 plants it's just losing them and all your stuff it's shit i hate the thought of some1 coming into my house and taking my stuff it's fucking ridiculous for growing a few plants


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Course u can admit it out loud, we all friends here, we wont laugh... promise lol, Avatar is def my fav film atm, i wanna go watch it at the odeon Imax, would be awesome in ultra crisp HD 3D... terantulas cant easly climb in ur mouth when ur sleepin lol, thats why i prefer them.
> 
> Thoise bloody light bulb moments can be a curse lol, im with you on the more gutted by loosin equipment and babies that u cared for than being caught n court lol, fingers crossed for us all though.
> 
> **was just dancin like a tool in the living room, looked out the window and 2 girls stood watchin me laughin, forgot the curtains where open lol**


.....cheers mate feel better now lol i'll have a look later heard nothing but good things about it our next 3d visit to the flicks is gonna be the new alice in wonderland for the misses, nice thought about the spiders climbing in your mouth i'll be closing the attic hatch now tonight lol yeah the light bulbs drive me nuts i can't see how it keeps happening coz i'm dull as shit i'm good with my hands and problem solving hands on but thats it other than that i'm on par with a gold fish lol it must be the weed, pmsl caught in the window mate i hope you were dressed


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> .....cheers mate feel better now lol i'll have a look later heard nothing but good things about it our next 3d visit to the flicks is gonna be the new alice in wonderland for the misses, nice thought about the spiders climbing in your mouth i'll be closing the attic hatch now tonight lol yeah the light bulbs drive me nuts i can't see how it keeps happening coz i'm dull as shit i'm good with my hands and problem solving hands on but thats it other than that i'm on par with a gold fish lol it must be the weed, pmsl caught in the window mate i hope you were dressed



you guys see this
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23393035-millionaires-row-with-an-800000-cannabis-factory.do

thats just the flowering room, 

they also had the veg room
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1255213/Secret-cannabis-farm-discovered-Millionaires-Row.html


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

on a seperate note the misses just ordered me a nice pair of cushion handled spring loaded trimming scissors and an 8 level hang drying basket thing £35 delivered i think she's hoping 8 levels


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> .....cheers mate feel better now lol i'll have a look later heard nothing but good things about it our next 3d visit to the flicks is gonna be the new alice in wonderland for the misses, nice thought about the spiders climbing in your mouth i'll be closing the attic hatch now tonight lol yeah the light bulbs drive me nuts i can't see how it keeps happening coz i'm dull as shit i'm good with my hands and problem solving hands on but thats it other than that i'm on par with a gold fish lol it must be the weed, pmsl caught in the window mate i hope you were dressed


Took the neice to wath the new alice in 3d yesterday, was a good film, propper enjoyed it.
I had a dream i was eatin a small live fish for some game show a few years back, can still recall the chewing fast like summat live was in my mouth, so im sure it was a spider that had crawled in lol.... Weed is gopon for the thinkin process, but dulls the senses on the actual doin, well thats me anyway lol.

Yeah lucky im dressed, when i lived in the flat i was on top floor (of 3 floors) so used to get up n walk round in the buff, took a while to remember to get dressed b4 making a drink on a morning when i moved into the house lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you guys see this
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23393035-millionaires-row-with-an-800000-cannabis-factory.do
> 
> thats just the flowering room,
> ...


now that's a grow, i'd be crying my eyes out if they were mine the'y probably have to fight me to take them lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Took the neice to wath the new alice in 3d yesterday, was a good film, propper enjoyed it.
> I had a dream i was eatin a small live fish for some game show a few years back, can still recall the chewing fast like summat live was in my mouth, so im sure it was a spider that had crawled in lol.... Weed is gopon for the thinkin process, but dulls the senses on the actual doin, well thats me anyway lol.
> 
> Yeah lucky im dressed, when i lived in the flat i was on top floor (of 3 floors) so used to get up n walk round in the buff, took a while to remember to get dressed b4 making a drink on a morning when i moved into the house lol


oh yeah i remember you saying you was going now, i'm glad you thought it was gd i haven't seen anything about it yet but the misses is determined after all the other times we gone and i drag her to watch horrors scifi etc and i know what you mean about having to remember where we are now our 1 set of neighbours can see down into our kitchen from their 1 window and we didn't know for the first couple of wks needless to say an awkward moment when the bird was in the window and the misses saw her looking when i was naked they put curtains up now and haven't opened them since lol and that thought of the spider just makes me cringe badly lol id have been throwing up i got such a week stomach i can't even think of certain things or i'll be ill lol oh yeah if i was you mate i'd just keep the curtains closed so i could be naked i'm crap at remembering to get dressed first thing


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you guys see this
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23393035-millionaires-row-with-an-800000-cannabis-factory.do
> 
> thats just the flowering room,
> ...


Now that is a grow lol... gutted to loose all of that.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> on a seperate note the misses just ordered me a nice pair of cushion handled spring loaded trimming scissors and an 8 level hang drying basket thing £35 delivered i think she's hoping 8 levels


Nice... always gotta aim hight mate, 8 levels, easy lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah i remember you saying you was going now, i'm glad you thought it was gd i haven't seen anything about it yet but the misses is determined after all the other times we gone and i drag her to watch horrors scifi etc and i know what you mean about having to remember where we are now our 1 set of neighbours can see down into our kitchen from their 1 window and we didn't know for the first couple of wks needless to say an awkward moment when the bird was in the window and the misses saw her looking when i was naked they put curtains up now and haven't opened them since lol and that thought of the spider just makes me cringe badly lol id have been throwing up i got such a week stomach i can't even think of certain things or i'll be ill lol oh yeah if i was you mate i'd just keep the curtains closed so i could be naked i'm crap at remembering to get dressed first thing


I think any film that they do in 3D is gonna be worth it, i love the depth that u see, im a sucker for a bit of 3D, i only ever seem to watch kids films at the pics, only ever take my neice, tend to DL any film me n the g/f watch, for some reason we never manage to get to the end of a film, if u know what i mean lol

cant beat the awkward moments when ur neighbours catch u in the buff, dont have curtains in the kitchen, not got round to puttin any up as yet, much to the g/f's anoyance... been busy with the grow, 1 thing at a time lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I think any film that they do in 3D is gonna be worth it, i love the depth that u see, im a sucker for a bit of 3D, i only ever seem to watch kids films at the pics, only ever take my neice, tend to DL any film me n the g/f watch, for some reason we never manage to get to the end of a film, if u know what i mean lol
> 
> cant beat the awkward moments when ur neighbours catch u in the buff, dont have curtains in the kitchen, not got round to puttin any up as yet, much to the g/f's anoyance... been busy with the grow, 1 thing at a time lol


we haven't been for a while now mate we used to go regular but downloading took over plus all the saved money but gotta go for the 3D, like you i'm a bit of a sucker i never thought i'd see great 3D on screen but they seem to be getting there quick, i haven't put the cutains up in our kitchen either lol i'm not gonna bother now either especially now the neighbours put theirs up the way i look at it they saved me a job i can't blame them though i don't imagine the guy want's to see my naked fat arse in the mo and i know he don't want his misses having a look again lol she's way to good looking to be with him she's sexy as hell and looks like a garden gnome, gotta prioritis the work mate i pretend to have things to do in the tent some times to get out of doing things lol i'm not that lucky mate the only way i miss the end of a film is coz i've fallen asleep or the misses is snoring to loud lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Nice... always gotta aim hight mate, 8 levels, easy lol


lol i'll be happy if i can fill 1 layer mate don't get me wrong 2 would be nice


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> we haven't been for a while now mate we used to go regular but downloading took over plus all the saved money but gotta go for the 3D, like you i'm a bit of a sucker i never thought i'd see great 3D on screen but they seem to be getting there quick, i haven't put the cutains up in our kitchen either lol i'm not gonna bother now either especially now the neighbours put theirs up the way i look at it they saved me a job i can't blame them though i don't imagine the guy want's to see my naked fat arse in the mo and i know he don't want his misses having a look again lol she's way to good looking to be with him she's sexy as hell and looks like a garden gnome, gotta prioritis the work mate i pretend to have things to do in the tent some times to get out of doing things lol i'm not that lucky mate the only way i miss the end of a film is coz i've fallen asleep or the misses is snoring to loud lol


lol, if my neighbours where female and sexy, i would be walkin round naked more, gotta treat em everynow n then lol, i know what u mean aswell, i got luckin busy down to an artform, specially when summat needs doin lol.... glad its not just my g/f that snores like a fukin lion, although i do miss it when she workin nights, cant seem to fall asleep without her snoring lol




W Dragon said:


> lol i'll be happy if i can fill 1 layer mate don't get me wrong 2 would be nice


Im pretty sure you will fill 1 layer, would be nice though for 2 or 3... fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 21, 2010)

Right Dragon mate im offsky

Take it easy all

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, if my neighbours where female and sexy, i would be walkin round naked more, gotta treat em everynow n then lol, i know what u mean aswell, i got luckin busy down to an artform, specially when summat needs doin lol.... glad its not just my g/f that snores like a fukin lion, although i do miss it when she workin nights, cant seem to fall asleep without her snoring lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd love to walk round naked all day mate but the misses giggling doesn't help the self confidence lol i used to hate snoring when working away with the guys i couldn't wait to get home for a proper nights sleep now i got the misses and the dog sounding like little cement mixers lol but i struggle now going to sleep when it's quiet if she's not their the dog won't go to bed unless the misses is their so i'm on my own if she works late

i am hoping for 2 layers mate i can't see it but hoping none the less, i'm gonna chop a couple of the bits underneath when the lights go on at 9 gonna call it an early sample the misses has been egging me on she wants to know if i've done any good she's surprised with the plants she thought i'd kill them early and she's shocked to see the buds on them she didn't have high hopes for me as she put it she thought i'd be the guy to build the room rather than the 1 to use it cheeky sod


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all
> 
> hows you dragon? good to read the missus had lots of faith in you lol hows ya plants doing?
> 
> ...


alright mate i'm good just gave mine there last meal so gonna feed them water for the next wk or so and then chop em, yeah she had loads of faith mate she knows better now though, 26 n a bit sounds good mate fingers crossed on you getting more off yours mate, time for a joint i think


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

oh yeah i'm gonna have a bash at hempy aswell if i can afford the extra nutes just gonna try a tote style container with a couple of clones to run a side by side mate


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> I'll take your word on that 1 lol
> 
> I'll have a word with Riffix n get him to chase u with one lol, if he does sing the benny hill theme and if riffix is like my G/F then he will be laughin n wont be able to chase... it even works for when ur in trouble, run away n then when chased sing the theme and it defuses the situation lol... works with the G/F anyway lol


i tryed that once! i didn't even have a spider in my hand, she just thought i did, im lucky to be alive!! haha


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 21, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Riffix
> 
> Its the lords day, no good dealer will be workin on this sacred of all days lol


yeah apparently so which fails. 

Still trying to get hold of a nice dwc system so i can get growing, think i might give up for now and just go soil for the first few grows, hopefully it doesnt take tooooooo long to grow lol then i'll probably make my own dwc system.

my light should arrive 2moro then i might order some seeds and get set.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 21, 2010)

hate to post 3 times in a row lol but im at a loss... just looking for somewer in the uk toget some good soil, i cant find a hydro setup in my price range so im going to probably use soil... B&Q has a few but theres not much info. any recomendations? cheers.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> hate to post 3 times in a row lol but im at a loss... just looking for somewer in the uk toget some good soil, i cant find a hydro setup in my price range so im going to probably use soil... B&Q has a few but theres not much info. any recomendations? cheers.


if you have to go to b n q mate get john innes no,2 it was reccomended to me and i'm using it with perlite and sand all from b n q i had really fast growth mate the mix i use is 7 parts soil 1 1/2 parts sand and 1 1/2 perlite


----------



## gavmc (Mar 21, 2010)

Hapnin Peeps just started new grow chronic all seeds cracked the day check ma thread cheers


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> hate to post 3 times in a row lol but im at a loss... just looking for somewer in the uk toget some good soil, i cant find a hydro setup in my price range so im going to probably use soil... B&Q has a few but theres not much info. any recomendations? cheers.


av ya looked at bio-bizz all-mix soil It consists of a mixture of 20% sphagnum peat moss, 35% garden peat, 10% high quality worm manure, 30% perlite and 5% Pre-mix. 

cost bout £12/£13 for 50ltrs works really well with there nutes too


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> av ya looked at bio-bizz all-mix soil It consists of a mixture of 20% sphagnum peat moss, 35% garden peat, 10% high quality worm manure, 30% perlite and 5% Pre-mix.
> 
> cost bout £12/£13 for 50ltrs works really well with there nutes too


that b and q stuff isn't organic though john innes uses loam based medium. Might as well go hydro.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2010)

the bio-bizz is organic i think? or so it claims?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the bio-bizz is organic i think? or so it claims?


http://yhs.uk.com/eMerchantPro/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=4&idproduct=228

you can get this stuff at garden centres for 3 quid a bag


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> http://yhs.uk.com/eMerchantPro/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=4&idproduct=228
> 
> you can get this stuff at garden centres for 3 quid a bag


well thats what id recommend to riffix then speedy much cheaper than others n still organic.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2010)

not the greatest of pics but didnt av long to sort out the cam b4 the lights went on properly 1 of me blueberrys still with 3 n a bit wks left, its a lovely smoke the dp blueberry but overall im not too shore? and im bored of it too.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> not the greatest of pics but didnt av long to sort out the cam b4 the lights went on properly 1 of me blueberrys still with 3 n a bit wks left, its a lovely smoke the dp blueberry but overall im not too shore? and im bored of it too.


what size pots do you got em in


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> what size pots do you got em in


i dunno really m8? id say 30+ltr 

sorry only 2 r in the big pots rest r in 15ltr.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2010)

i found john innes no2 was pretty good with a few other additions


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, il check that out and maybe if I can be bothered il visit a garden centre this week haha. 

Man I could go for a smoke right now, at work on my own this morning as katt isn't well and with my broken arm I just had to move a load of stuff to a funeral place the second I got thru the door.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i found john innes no2 was pretty good with a few other additions



i'm not saying it doesn't work or do a good job, its just not organic, seems kind of pointless to go with the soil option if its not organic but thats just me I guess.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i'm not saying it doesn't work or do a good job, its just not organic, seems kind of pointless to go with the soil option if its not organic but thats just me I guess.


If we go soil we will definitly be going organic, I think soil is actually looking favourite now as it's a lot cheaper and katt wants to grow Californian hash and they aignt the cheapest seeds around haha.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

i ve always used miracle grow and my mates use westlands, 2 x 50 litre bags for a tenner from b&q. only issue with miracle gro is that its got slow release nutes and although i've had no problems at all i know sum people complain about nute burn( i never added any nutes for first 3 to 4 weeks though).70% miracle grow, 20% perlite, 5% vermiculite.total cost under £20. eventually bio bizz nutes, gro and bloom, treacle at the last few weeks of flower, all in ten litre tubs, under 1000 hps for flower. water roughly 3 times a week(aroound 2.5 to 3 litre per water). pulled 23 oz from 6 plants, although one plant was moved halfway thru flower due to possible hermieing and put under 400 watt hps on it own.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

My wife said to me "I'm fed up with you being so lazy, pack your bags & leave".

I said "You pack them".


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys how's every1 this mo? i didn't know john innes wasn't organic might sound stupid but i didn't think you could get non organic soil, well ya learn something new every day!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

I got out of the shower and my wife said, "Ooo look, it's like a penis ... only smaller".

I said, "Ooo look, it's like my secretary ... only fatter and less flexible".


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm off to pick up soil later £12.50 for the bio-bizz soil i was paying £12 for the j i soil £5 vfor the perlite and another £5 for the sand cheers sambo saved me a few £


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's every1 this mo? i didn't know john innes wasn't organic might sound stupid but i didn't think you could get non organic soil, well ya learn something new every day!


Morning dragon, not feeling so great today, think i might of accidently given me and katt food poisoning or something, she was too I'll to come into work so I'm just sat here on my bill with only my phone till it's time to close. 

And dura, holy shite 23 from 6?! How tall did you let them grow/ how long did it take? Me and katt can smoke an oz in little over a week maybe a week n 1/2 at a push so I'm trying to work out how many plants il need to keep us in constant supply


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Morning dragon, not feeling so great today, think i might of accidently given me and katt food poisoning or something, she was too I'll to come into work so I'm just sat here on my bill with only my phone till it's time to close.
> 
> And dura, holy shite 23 from 6?! How tall did you let them grow/ how long did it take? Me and katt can smoke an oz in little over a week maybe a week n 1/2 at a push so I'm trying to work out how many plants il need to keep us in constant supply


soz to hear your both on the rough side today mate been there with food poisoning it's a shitty situation lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys you adding anything to your bio-bizz soil?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

about 2 weeks seedling time under 2 x 55 watt cfl, another 4 weeks under 600 hps until they were around 24" high, then 8/9 weeks under 600 watt hps for first 4 weeks then added another 400watt hps for last 4/5 weeks, smallest plant was around 3 1/2 foot, tallest just under 5', home made co2 bottle with yeast(cost 75p for tin), sugar and water all in a tent 4' x 4' x 6 1/2 ', treacle( i tablespoon per litr, cost 50p for small tin) for last 4 weeks. only took 1 week to dry in tent with lite off but fans still on.


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2010)

alright treacle lol. any pics?


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i ve always used miracle grow and my mates use westlands, 2 x 50 litre bags for a tenner from b&q. only issue with miracle gro is that its got slow release nutes and although i've had no problems at all i know sum people complain about nute burn( i never added any nutes for first 3 to 4 weeks though).70% miracle grow, 20% perlite, 5% vermiculite.total cost under £20. eventually bio bizz nutes, gro and bloom, treacle at the last few weeks of flower, all in ten litre tubs, under 1000 hps for flower. water roughly 3 times a week(aroound 2.5 to 3 litre per water). pulled 23 oz from 6 plants, although one plant was moved halfway thru flower due to possible hermieing and put under 400 watt hps on it own.


Wow mate 23 oz from 6 plants that is great.
Sooooo intrested in learning more if you are up for giving me a few tips????


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

think i got some pics in my albums, if u go into my public profile and search around a bit in the albums section (i dont really bother taking much pics)...just a normal tin of tate and lyle treacle westy, cost 50p from tesco( somerfield wanted 75p the robbing cunts) kept on hearing bout all the yanks using mollasses so i checked it out and although u can get mollasses here it easier to get treacle(it just a pure sugar carbohydrate, helps bulk the plant and apparently mellows the smoke a bit, although u gott awatch out during summer coz the sugar may attract bugs). dunno if it helped much but i was fuckin over the moon with my results, i'd only anticipated 3 oz per plant at best.....yeah lpool any thing you wanna ask mate just fire away, if i can help i will or maybe give u sum tips as to where u may get answers buddy


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmm treacle, do you water it down or something? I will give it a try if I can spare the treacle coz seriously I have been known ( when I was about 15) to drink a full squeezy bottle lmao.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

That would be the dark treacle, you don't eat that by itself  and it does make an acceptable replacement for molasses, I've had to do the switch for gingerbread cookies


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> That would be the dark treacle, you don't eat that by itself  and it does make an acceptable replacement for molasses, I've had to do the switch for gingerbread cookies


you can eat dark treacle like that, although golden syrup tastes nicer.

http://www.americansoda.co.uk/uk/American-Soda/Home/Food/American-Groceries/Grandma's-original-Molasses.aspx

can get mollases in the uk though


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you can eat dark treacle like that, although golden syrup tastes nicer.
> 
> http://www.americansoda.co.uk/uk/American-Soda/Home/Food/American-Groceries/Grandma's-original-Molasses.aspx
> 
> can get mollases in the uk though


Haha, yeah I just meant in regards to RiffiX, he doesn't eat that by itself, it's the golden syrup that he chugs on occasion! I know there are a couple websites that have American products, but it's quite difficult to find in normal shops. I only just scored myself some maple syrup from aldi, but I want to check out some of those sites and get myself some spaghettios cuz the heinz hoops are just not cutting it for me!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, yeah I just meant in regards to RiffiX, he doesn't eat that by itself, it's the golden syrup that he chugs on occasion! I know there are a couple websites that have American products, but it's quite difficult to find in normal shops. I only just scored myself some maple syrup from aldi, but I want to check out some of those sites and get myself some spaghettios cuz the heinz hoops are just not cutting it for me!



there is far too much "sauce" in a can of heinz spaghetti.

You can get some nice maple syrup, tesco's finest is pretty good.

I don't really shop at aldi.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, yeah I just meant in regards to RiffiX, he doesn't eat that by itself, it's the golden syrup that he chugs on occasion! I know there are a couple websites that have American products, but it's quite difficult to find in normal shops. I only just scored myself some maple syrup from aldi, but I want to check out some of those sites and get myself some spaghettios cuz the heinz hoops are just not cutting it for me!


Dark stuff tastes horrid! Work is sooooo dull I'm bored out of my skull! And out of tea bags  I seriously hope we can get a bag 'o' green tonight. I'm thinking we might order seeds tonight too if I do go to b&q, I hope our light arrives soon, I msgd the guy Earlier to see when it's getting shipped.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> there is far too much "sauce" in a can of heinz spaghetti.
> 
> You can get some nice maple syrup, tesco's finest is pretty good.
> 
> I don't really shop at aldi.


I don't particularly like any of Heinz canned stuff cuz the sauce always just tastes like their ketchup to me...
We don't shop at Aldi either, I just saw that they had maple syrup and they are closer to us than a Tesco is as far as I know


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Dark stuff tastes horrid! Work is sooooo dull I'm bored out of my skull! And out of tea bags  I seriously hope we can get a bag 'o' green tonight. I'm thinking we might order seeds tonight too if I do go to b&q, I hope our light arrives soon, I msgd the guy Earlier to see when it's getting shipped.


I think we should get our soil and nutes from that one nursery instead of b&q... unless you are just talking about pots and such. I think you should close up shop and come home early


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

We can check out the garden places on Saturday then, I need soil and pots for the lilly tree bulbs that got here today too tho. I will close up as soon as the dutchman has been and come home.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> We can check out the garden places on Saturday then, I need soil and pots for the lilly tree bulbs that got here today too tho. I will close up as soon as the dutchman has been and come home.


Or maybe Wed, don't we have to go in to get your arm checked out? What's wrong with the pots and soil we have in the house currently? Yay, I hope he gets there soon!


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 22, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Or maybe Wed, don't we have to go in to get your arm checked out? What's wrong with the pots and soil we have in the house currently? Yay, I hope he gets there soon!


It's a tree, gonna need a huge pot  I suppose I could start them in small then re-pot later. I just got a msg on eBay, light should be here Thursday, he requested I don't leave feedback because of "the nature of the item" clearly know he wasn't growing tomatoes with it!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> It's a tree, gonna need a huge pot  I suppose I could start them in small then re-pot later. I just got a msg on eBay, light should be here Thursday, he requested I don't leave feedback because of "the nature of the item" clearly know he wasn't growing tomatoes with it!


Whatever you like  He sounds just a bit paranoid haha


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

i put my teaspoons of treeaclw into measuring jug and add boiling water, stir till its dissolved and add to buckets of water/nutes mix, then just water/feed as normal.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i put my teaspoons of treeaclw into measuring jug and add boiling water, stir till its dissolved and add to buckets of water/nutes mix, then just water/feed as normal.


Makes sense, plants do like sugar! Think we'll give it a try


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys if your going to b n q might wanna have a look at their buckets they got the orange 1's for a pound just drill holes the closest pot size to the buckets in my b n q are £7 each i'm pretty sure the buckets are 3-4 gal they hold my plants great and they are at about 3 1/2- 4ft tall and a couple of ft wide


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

oh yeah just had a deal at my local hydro store 2 bags of bio-bizz soil 1 100L of chunky perlite and a bottle of clonex (small) £40 the lot


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys if your going to b n q might wanna have a look at their buckets they got the orange 1's for a pound just drill holes the closest pot size to the buckets in my b n q are £7 each i'm pretty sure the buckets are 3-4 gal they hold my plants great and they are at about 3 1/2- 4ft tall and a couple of ft wide


Hmm that sounds pretty good for RiffiX lily trees, not sure if he had something specific in mind for it


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 22, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hmm that sounds pretty good for RiffiX lily trees, not sure if he had something specific in mind for it


their cheap and do the job love how's the food poisoning going? if you got an asda close their selling the same buckets in black for 75p i spent 2 days looking for cheap decent pots and had no luck but i haven't got much in the way of good garden centers down here the 1's i have got don't even sell much in the way of plant food i couldn't find 1 complete food even combing the different brands 
went with bio-bizz in the end


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 22, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> their cheap and do the job love how's the food poisoning going? if you got an asda close their selling the same buckets in black for 75p i spent 2 days looking for cheap decent pots and had no luck but i haven't got much in the way of good garden centers down here the 1's i have got don't even sell much in the way of plant food i couldn't find 1 complete food even combing the different brands
> went with bio-bizz in the end


Haha, well I don't think it's actual food poisoning, tho RiffiX did try to feed us some very bloody steaks last night! Not doing too bad, just have a bit of a bad head and no appetite, I'm sure I'll feel tip top once he gets home with some green! We do have an ASDA nearby, might have to pop down for a look. We haven't been in awhile cuz we've gotten into ordering our food online, but it's so nice to do! We've got a few nice nurseries around here, but we haven't been through them yet so I'm anxious to see what sort of nice stuff we can get


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

i paid around 6 quid each for 3gallon pots but ended up using black buckets i'd gotta hold of coz i'd run out of pots , just drilled sum holes in the arse and used the lil trays from b & q( about 1.50). cant see them being any different from usual pots, i'm not really into spending cash if i can avoid it!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2010)

my flatmate appears to maybe want a speaker fight. that or he's just happy after a night with his bird. or mmaybe he's trying to have a speaker fight? retaliate! rar!









[youtube]Ai7wooXogho[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2010)

hello geezers, anyone else use the london seed centre?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey ho, thats the way we go Techno....

How's the UK contigancy of the RIU massive today/tonight/this evening.

So Q for the XBOX 360 users.... COD modern warefare 2 or the new Battlefied one, pay day soon, time for some new bloodshed... any1 played either or ither, neither or nither.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2010)

played single player of both. prefered bad company 2. havn't played multiplayer of either but if you can fly an apache, then chances are thats the game you want to buy!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> played single player of both. prefered bad company 2. havn't played multiplayer of either but if you can fly an apache, then chances are thats the game you want to buy!


i thought the single player of mw 2 ended really suddenly.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> played single player of both. prefered bad company 2. havn't played multiplayer of either but if you can fly an apache, then chances are thats the game you want to buy!


lol Apache Flying lessons have never really been on my todo list, but now u have mentioned it, its summat i would like to do lol



speedyseedz said:


> i thought the single player of mw 2 ended really suddenly.


I think the COD MW 1 ended rather quickly and abruptly, but i did enjoy playin it, not a mad gamer as such but i enjoyed it, loved the gunship level.

Think i may spend some time in Game playin both versions, see which i like better.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2010)

ayone ever grown 'moby dick' or hashplant haze before. freebie seeds from ghs i gotta em along with my trainwreck( all fem'd),i also got a dozen other freebies (regular) only thing is the were in my jeans pocket and went thru the washin machine and fuckin tumble dryer( only the dozen regular) i got the trainwreck, moby and haze germed, 2 weeks or so grown and repotted and into my tent( under 400mh). i put the regular into the germin bowl last nite and one seems to be openin already but im a lil dubious bout the rest, the plan with them is gerrm and veg for a good few weeks and then guerilla grow them sumtim in late april. never tried an outdoor before but me and my mate are gonna give it a go, look for sum good areas when we go fishin. its all free anyway and if it cum good i mite pop off a couple of clones from the better female ones.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol Apache Flying lessons have never really been on my todo list, but now u have mentioned it, its summat i would like to do lol


man, if could could get my helicopter license, i would be over the moon. i couldn't think of anything better other than race cars  i was a competentish pilot a few years ago, havn't had a chance to fly in a long while though. simetimes i wish my parents had bought the helicopter they planned on 

woldn't mind a big ass FUCK YOU IN THE FACE FIGHTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR either, that would ticke some feathers, might have to say fuck you to work and flick through top gun


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 22, 2010)

just though some of you guys might be interested in the offers at www.skunkmasters.com there giving away 20 free seeds with "every" order no minimum spend
i got 10 feminised bubble cheese seeds for £15.99 with free post and 20 free seeds
the quality is really good nice fat fresh beans with excellent prices


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 23, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> just though some of you guys might be interested in the offers at www.skunkmasters.com there giving away 20 free seeds with "every" order no minimum spend
> i got 10 feminised bubble cheese seeds for £15.99 with free post and 20 free seeds
> the quality is really good nice fat fresh beans with excellent prices



good luck with those, feminized bubble cheese from bigbuddha doesn't even wholesale that low in price, not sure what you have but good luck with it.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey ho, thats the way we go Techno....
> 
> How's the UK contigancy of the RIU massive today/tonight/this evening.
> 
> So Q for the XBOX 360 users.... COD modern warefare 2 or the new Battlefied one, pay day soon, time for some new bloodshed... any1 played either or ither, neither or nither.


MW2! I've had the game since the day it came out and havnt played a second of single player, online is really good and the special oops online is good too. They are bringing out new maps soon, some new and 2 from MW1



On another note, morning all.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

ah well signing on day today....are you actively seeking employment...ahm i fuck it would interfer with my wanking plans....has ur situation changed since u last signed on....yes i'm 14 days older.......


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> MW2! I've had the game since the day it came out and havnt played a second of single player, online is really good and the special oops online is good too. They are bringing out new maps soon, some new and 2 from MW1
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, morning all.


hey riff you guys xbox or ps3 mate?


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey riff you guys xbox or ps3 mate?


both  im currently addicted to the new final fantasy, playing that on the PS3 but i have MW2 for the 360 as most of my friends play online on that.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> both  im currently addicted to the new final fantasy, playing that on the PS3 but i have MW2 for the 360 as most of my friends play online on that.


good stuff mate i'm on the ps3 thinking of changing to the xbox every1 down my way has them i'm the minority down yer on the ps3 gotta love mw2 i'm a cod addict just very good lol did you have any luck shopping for your grow mate?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 23, 2010)

Wats going on peeps how's the girls coming along? I play mw2 xbox but got board of the maps waiting for them to release the new 1's av been playin world war on me iPhone it gets adictive.
Am at 4 weeks with the girls at the min they stink very sticky an as for the little fuckers in the coco they won they are stayin threw no choice of mine like there springtails so not bad for them like. Think my harvest is gona be a nice1 coz each day there is a big difference an in the past a didn't c much it was me mate every couple days would say there well bigger but this e-cheese is rapid the White ice is gonna be a cunt at harvest realy bushy still nice bud.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> good stuff mate i'm on the ps3 thinking of changing to the xbox every1 down my way has them i'm the minority down yer on the ps3 gotta love mw2 i'm a cod addict just very good lol did you have any luck shopping for your grow mate?


Yeah, that's why he got mw2 for the 360, cuz all our friends have that... but ps3 still far exceeds the 360! We haven't really gone shopping yet, sometime this week we'll go get our supplies, probably Friday since we are taking the day off to drive 2 hours each way to submit my biometrics to the border agency lol. We've just been having final deliberations on what type of bud to get for our first grow, but I think I''m pretty set on the californian hash


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> good stuff mate i'm on the ps3 thinking of changing to the xbox every1 down my way has them i'm the minority down yer on the ps3 gotta love mw2 i'm a cod addict just very good lol did you have any luck shopping for your grow mate?


I had every intention of going last nought, but I ended up picking up two bags sonit didn't happen haha.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

Apparently, the way to achieve Inner Peace is to finish off all the things you started, but never got round to finishing...

So I had a look round the house today, and so far I've managed to finish off half a bottle of red wine, a bottle of vodka, the rest of my Diazepam prescription, the last bit of cheesecake and some chocolates. And I'm feelin' pretty gooooood right now....


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

My mate told me he's shagging these two twins.

"How do you tell them apart?" I asked.

"Well Kimberley's a blonde, and Derek's got a moustache".


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

The closest I get to a blow job these days is washing my cock with the wife's toothbrush.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Apparently, the way to achieve Inner Peace is to finish off all the things you started, but never got round to finishing...
> 
> So I had a look round the house today, and so far I've managed to finish off half a bottle of red wine, a bottle of vodka, the rest of my Diazepam prescription, the last bit of cheesecake and some chocolates. And I'm feelin' pretty gooooood right now....


Haha that sounds like the way forward


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 23, 2010)

seeds are ordered! light should arrive before the end of the week, just need to hit up the garden centre/B&Q and im all set ish! haha


----------



## Fade (Mar 23, 2010)

Howdi fellas,

New to the forum (though have been on the java chat for a couple of weeks now. Good laugh at times on there)

In UK (Brum) and on my first grow (2x3x5 growtent with 250hps and a 250w cfl in a cupboard for vegging)

Using bag seed atm, but as soon as mah bootiful clones arrive I be putting me first plants to flower and spending all my love and attention on mah clones.

Will post some pics later.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Fade! Welcome to the UK thread, I look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 23, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hi Fade! Welcome to the UK thread, I look forward to seeing your pics


will someone be home thursday for the mail, it will come special delivery?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> will someone be home thursday for the mail, it will come special delivery?


That address is for our shop, so we will be here all day


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 23, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> That address is for our shop, so we will be here all day


ok cool, payment request has been sent now, you don't have to pay it today because its late in the day now for me to get them out today, won't go out until tomorrow.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> ok cool, payment request has been sent now, you don't have to pay it today because its late in the day now for me to get them out today, won't go out until tomorrow.


Just got the request, so we'll just do the payment now anyway. Thanks, can't wait to get them!!


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 23, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> ok cool, payment request has been sent now, you don't have to pay it today because its late in the day now for me to get them out today, won't go out until tomorrow.


paid up now anyway so i dont forget.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

just repotted couple of days ago and fuck me but theyve all shot around 2 to 3 ' and my little clone thats still under my 2 x 55 watt cfl has thrown a helluva lottta leaf out, so just need to go buy my nutes, gonna stick to bio bizz gro and bloom again, and thats me really on the road again, yyyeeeeehhhaaaa. thank fuck......now this is what sobriety does for me, fuckin Mr. Organized. and i'm dumpin the mrs and movin back into my own flat....fuckin superb....i am gonna bang EVERY fuckin slag, slapper and slut in the fuckin shire. cant fuckin wait.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Evening all

How is everyone doin this rather rainy Tuesday?

A Q for ya today...

Grow room height is about 74"... my plants been in veg for 2 days and currently standing at 20" (30" in pots) if i go by the rule of 2-3 times the height when fully flowered they gonna be maxing my height out, once i take into account the height of the reflector... what are my options without cuttin them b4 they reach full maturity ?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

u could try topping them, never done it myself but theres plenty of info on the site about it. also, ive found that although they will double in size the very rarely treble, if u can get ur light closer to them they tend to bush more than stretch but thats just imo mate. get a fan blowing directly between light and canopy top to keep possible burning down.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> u could try topping them, never done it myself but theres plenty of info on the site about it. also, ive found that although they will double in size the very rarely treble, if u can get ur light closer to them they tend to bush more than stretch but thats just imo mate. get a fan blowing directly between light and canopy top to keep possible burning down.


Hey Dura

Allready topped em mate and the space from light to top of plant is about 3" with 2 fans and the areowing cool shade refelctor, so no burning lol, if its just double the size then i will be ok, will leave em be for the time being and see what happens.

Thanks for info.

How u doin mate ?


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ayone ever grown 'moby dick' or hashplant haze before. freebie seeds from ghs i gotta em along with my trainwreck( all fem'd),i also got a dozen other freebies (regular) only thing is the were in my jeans pocket and went thru the washin machine and fuckin tumble dryer( only the dozen regular) i got the trainwreck, moby and haze germed, 2 weeks or so grown and repotted and into my tent( under 400mh). i put the regular into the germin bowl last nite and one seems to be openin already but im a lil dubious bout the rest, the plan with them is gerrm and veg for a good few weeks and then guerilla grow them sumtim in late april. never tried an outdoor before but me and my mate are gonna give it a go, look for sum good areas when we go fishin. its all free anyway and if it cum good i mite pop off a couple of clones from the better female ones.


 oy moby dick is the shit m8. lives up to the name.biggest plant ive ever grown. sorry thats wrong; the fastest growing plant ive ever grown. smells like diesel fuel.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

Hellooooo uk


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 23, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hellooooo uk


I love the sweet shit personally, bubblegum, sweet tooth, cheese, blueberry, pineapple, grapefruit,


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> oy moby dick is the shit m8. lives up to the name.biggest plant ive ever grown. sorry thats wrong; the fastest growing plant ive ever grown. smells like diesel fuel.


Shit a brick... Large Font Much


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Shit a brick... Large Font Much


 speak english much?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I love the sweet shit personally, bubblegum, sweet tooth, cheese, blueberry, pineapple, grapefruit,


I was thinking the white berry looks nice  I like having a variety to choose from the most!


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Shit a brick... Large Font Much


 pissed already what is it 8am in the uk.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> speak english much?


Of course my good friend 'tis my first language, 'tis my only language, I speak it on a regular basis, I also type it on a regular basis... Why do you ask, could you not read what I wrote ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> pissed already what is it 8am in the uk.


lol

Why would I be pissed ?
Yes it's 20:00 or as close to call it anyway, but lets be sure it's 19:55, at the time of writing this.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Of course my good friend 'tis my first language, 'tis my only language, I speak it on a regular basis, I also type it on a regular basis... Why do you ask, could you not read what I wrote ?


 thats awesome you sound like wilam defoe in my head. sorry im not in the uk but i watch the F word alot.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> thats awesome you sound like wilam defoe in my head. sorry im not in the uk but i watch the F word alot.


Wilem Dafoe my good friend, Wilem.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

pissed; isnt that how you say drunk in england? or is it pesched.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> pissed; isnt that how you say drunk in england? or is it pesched.


You was correct with pissed, I was asking why I would be pissed.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Wilem Dafoe my good friend, Wilem.


 sorry i didnt have time to google which i always do my good man.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> sorry i didnt have time to google which i always do my good man.


Apology accepted.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Apology accepted.


 cool what does it cost for good smoke in the uk? usa florida here.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> cool what does it cost for good smoke in the uk? usa florida here.


Peechy Peechy.

Where I am i'ts a case of u get what u get, and I pay about £120 an Oz, not bought any for a while now though, having some time off 'till my grow has finished... 8 weeks to go lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hellooooo uk


Hey Kittycat... how's you n ur man this evening?


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Kittycat... how's you n ur man this evening?


 both probably have bad teeth, a mustache and a uni-brow.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> both probably have bad teeth, a mustache and a uni-brow.


So goin' by your method of thinking, you are obese, ignorant and arrogant... dont really think we need answers on that 1.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Kittycat... how's you n ur man this evening?


We're good, just chillin after a tasty dinner  How is you?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> We're good, just chillin after a tasty dinner  How is you?


Tasty dinner sounds good, what you have?
I haven't eaten as yet, gettin a little pekish now, 'part from that im peechy thanks.


----------



## dimebagdan (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> So goin' by your method of thinking, you are obese, ignorant and arrogant... dont really think we need answers on that 1.


 you got two out of three. def not obese. well possibly apples and pears. wink wink


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Tasty dinner sounds good, what you have?
> I haven't eaten as yet, gettin a little pekish now, 'part from that im peechy thanks.


Takeout! We got a mexican hot shot pizza, cheese n mushroom garlic bread and onion rings  We got home a bit late and I couldn't be asked to cook


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Takeout! We got a mexican hot shot pizza, cheese n mushroom garlic bread and onion rings  We got home a bit late and I couldn't be asked to cook


Takout sounds good, onion rings n garlic bread sound even better, not really a pizza kinda guy, i prefer a chinese, in ever sense of the word lol

and i think with that said, i might run the chippy for special fried rice lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

dimebagdan said:


> you got two out of three. def not obese. well possibly apples and pears. wink wink


Thought you had gone back under your bridge, but alas... anyway, time to stop feeding the troll and feed myself.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Time for food.

Cya later Kitty/Riffix.

Peace.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

I think giant snails are cool, but RiffiX says no


----------



## soohighrightnow (Mar 23, 2010)

where do i go to start my grow journal and start a new thread i got a plant problem and thot posting one will help


----------



## soohighrightnow (Mar 23, 2010)

if you can see my pic by my name of a seedling then thats my problem her two leaves are droopin and i know most will say over water but im certain its not that cuase im very carefull with that


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

soohighrightnow said:


> where do i go to start my grow journal and start a new thread i got a plant problem and thot posting one will help


Hey. Here are a couple places you should check out
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

For plant problems
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/

and grow journals
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 23, 2010)

soohighrightnow said:


> if you can see my pic by my name of a seedling then thats my problem her two leaves are droopin and i know most will say over water but im certain its not that cuase im very carefull with that


Looks like over water and light to high.
How hot is your room ??


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

hello peeps, im back, been at pub quiz drinkin fresh orange and lemonade for four fuckin hours....jeez, not easy for a guy like me but i'm holding up....just. not my usual pub but thinkin of makin it so, fuckin place was heavin with pussy. mmmmmmmmm, i like that ....a lot. and i even put deoderant on b4 i went....thats new.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hello peeps, im back, been at pub quiz drinkin fresh orange and lemonade for four fuckin hours....jeez, not easy for a guy like me but i'm holding up....just. not my usual pub but thinkin of makin it so, fuckin place was heavin with pussy. mmmmmmmmm, i like that ....a lot. and i even put deoderant on b4 i went....thats new.


did you get the lynx effect dura?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

lol, i cant actually wear lynx coz its got alcohol in it, it reacts with my pills, same with aftershave, i wear 'sure'. didnt actually pull but i did give the barmaid a run home so im kinda hoping to get a lil drinky with her when i cum off these fuckin pills......we shall see!!!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, i cant actually wear lynx coz its got alcohol in it, it reacts with my pills, same with aftershave, i wear 'sure'. didnt actually pull but i did give the barmaid a run home so im kinda hoping to get a lil drinky with her when i cum off these fuckin pills......we shall see!!!


Why r u off the booze mate if you dont mind me askin ?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

needed to save sum cash and sum liver, i'd been hitting it too heavy and it was costing probably around £300 to £500 a week when u add the charlie bill on, it meant that everything else was getting fucked up, i needed to get my next grow organised and make sure the other side of my 'business' started to run a bit more smoothly, instead of snorting all the profits. plus the physical and mental side of my health was starting to get affected i.e it was falling to bits and turning into frank gallaher.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> needed to save sum cash and sum liver, i'd been hitting it too heavy and it was costing probably around £300 to £500 a week when u add the charlie bill on, it meant that everything else was getting fucked up, i needed to get my next grow organised and make sure the other side of my 'business' started to run a bit more smoothly, instead of snorting all the profits. plus the physical and mental side of my health was starting to get affected i.e it was falling to bits and turning into frank gallaher.


Been there mate, that is why i asked, had a feeling. That charlie is no good , it takes your soul. (great at the time though lol )
I stayed sober for 14 months mate in order to get my shit together, best thing i have ever done. hard as fuck at first though.
You need any help mate just give me a shout...


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Been there mate, that is why i asked, had a feeling. That charlie is no good , it takes your soul. (great at the time though lol )
> I stayed sober for 14 months mate in order to get my shit together, best thing i have ever done. hard as fuck at first though.
> You need any help mate just give me a shout...


cheeers mate , appreciated. yeah, i've been thru this before, to be totally honest i've been at it since i was about 14, its probably fucked up more of my life than anything else( hence the dark sense of humour i posses), i'll stay off it for a few months and then be ok for another few and then go fuckin mental and blow it all up again. its a kinda pattern i've gotten used to, only difference now is i've got a kid( just turned 1 last week) and so i'm seriously thinkin bout the future, ive applied to go back to uni and i'm planning on giving all the dealing up after my next grow. i'm gonna stick to growing and selling weed but i'm gettin the fuck outta the class a game, its too much jail time now and with the kid i just dont want to do it any more, it wouldnt be fair on him, i dont mind being in jail but it creates havoc for everyone around you, so i think i gotta start gettin organised.step 1 ; stay sober.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> cheeers mate , appreciated. yeah, i've been thru this before, to be totally honest i've been at it since i was about 14, its probably fucked up more of my life than anything else( hence the dark sense of humour i posses), i'll stay off it for a few months and then be ok for another few and then go fuckin mental and blow it all up again. its a kinda pattern i've gotten used to, only difference now is i've got a kid( just turned 1 last week) and so i'm seriously thinkin bout the future, ive applied to go back to uni and i'm planning on giving all the dealing up after my next grow. i'm gonna stick to growing and selling weed but i'm gettin the fuck outta the class a game, its too much jail time now and with the kid i just dont want to do it any more, it wouldnt be fair on him, i dont mind being in jail but it creates havoc for everyone around you, so i think i gotta start gettin organised.step 1 ; stay sober.


Just stay away from the 1st drink that is the one that gets you drunk mate...
Not the 10th.
Once you have the 1st it triggers a whole sesion.

You have just done step 1. You have admitted you are powerless over alcohol, and your life had become unmanagable.
Try an AA meeting and get doing the steps for real. it will change your life mate. There are lots of meetings where you are,get yourself down to one.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2010)

ive seriously thought about it over the years but problem is that i actually love drinking, i only stop to sort things out and then i go back . i had to go to alcohol counselling after the judge forced me too( one too many public disorder charges))and i understand how my head works a lot better now but i think what you say about the first drink is spot on, if i start drinking i dont stop till i drop, if that means spending every penny and then some i just go for it. i think my main problem is having no real direction in life, hopefully university and fatherhood can give me the 'purpose' ive always been missing, only time will tell but right now i'm feeling kinda positive and the fact i'm actuallly really planning a future kinda makes me think that this may be the time i'll do it. its really and truly down to being a dad, ive got a great dad and i think my little one deserves the same. im off ta bed now mate i'll catch up with u tomorrow, cheers buddy.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive seriously thought about it over the years but problem is that i actually love drinking, i only stop to sort things out and then i go back . i had to go to alcohol counselling after the judge forced me too( one too many public disorder charges))and i understand how my head works a lot better now but i think what you say about the first drink is spot on, if i start drinking i dont stop till i drop, if that means spending every penny and then some i just go for it. i think my main problem is having no real direction in life, hopefully university and fatherhood can give me the 'purpose' ive always been missing, only time will tell but right now i'm feeling kinda positive and the fact i'm actuallly really planning a future kinda makes me think that this may be the time i'll do it. its really and truly down to being a dad, ive got a great dad and i think my little one deserves the same. im off ta bed now mate i'll catch up with u tomorrow, cheers buddy.


Catch you later mate


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

Morning all

God it's early, what am I doing up? Guess cause I start my new job soon my mind is getting me into wake up early mode.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

fuckin horrible time of day innnit? my eyeballs need more darkness. run kid to school then back to bed methinks.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

LOl yeh your not kidding mate, its a crappy day out there too but once i'm up i'm up im afraid. Think i'm going to go get ready and make myself a big piece on bacon, tattie scone and egg and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

What you lot whingin at lol, im up at bloody 06:30 every bloody day, well mon - fri, problem being fuckin body clock wakes me at that time on sat and sun aswell.... in the office on my own today, website building can take a back seat im havin a relaxin day, till the boss gets back anyway that i will look mad busy lol

What ur plans for the day people.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> What you lot whingin at lol, im up at bloody 06:30 every bloody day, well mon - fri, problem being fuckin body clock wakes me at that time on sat and sun aswell.... in the office on my own today, website building can take a back seat im havin a relaxin day, till the boss gets back anyway that i will look mad busy lol
> 
> What ur plans for the day people.


Yeh yeh been there done that, the army had me up early every morning and it took me ages to get out of the habit.

Start my new IT support job soon so need to get back into the habit after running my own business for so long and getting up when I wanted too.

Oh a web designer huh mate, i've done my bit of web dev in the past, PHP developer at heart then changed to SEO.

Don't know what to do with myself today, got some smoke so probably have a smoke and sit on RIU all day lol.

What is everyone else up to on this fine rainy day?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

morning all

not up to much today off to walk my mums dog ina mo hes a 4yro staff n soooo full of energy lovely dog tho, then gotta take a load of cuttings for my next run then smoking some more blueberry have been on one this last few days since its been dry must of smoked bout an oz since sat not good!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

Mmm bacon sandwich and caramel latte


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> not up to much today off to walk my mums dog ina mo hes a 4yro staff n soooo full of energy lovely dog tho, then gotta take a load of cuttings for my next run then smoking some more blueberry have been on one this last few days since its been dry must of smoked bout an oz since sat not good!


ahhh sambo your making me so jealous shoosh

This is what i'm smoking at the moment, no idea what kind it is.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Mornin, just had 2 cheese n onion pasties and a custard slice for brecky.....What a shitty day.........


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

no food in the house at all  nothing but a budweiser and a liter of chocolate milke.

i tell a lie, i have 2 bags of doritos :O


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> no food in the house at all  nothing but a budweiser and a liter of chocolate milke.
> 
> i tell a lie, i have 2 bags of doritos :O


you just know the bud goes with the doritos better


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> no food in the house at all  nothing but a budweiser and a liter of chocolate milke.
> 
> i tell a lie, i have 2 bags of doritos :O


The chili heatwave ones are so tasty


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> no food in the house at all  nothing but a budweiser and a liter of chocolate milke.
> 
> i tell a lie, i have 2 bags of doritos :O


yuck chocolate doritos lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

looks smokeable bu5t4 ive certainly smoked stuff that looks worse than that lol

this blueberry tho m8 is fucking lovely soooo bloody moreish and with each days cure the fucking stuff just tastes nicer it flew out at 2's i carnt keep much percy it wasnt totally my grow n plus il just smoke it all lol


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> looks smokeable bu5t4 ive certainly smoked stuff that looks worse than that lol
> 
> this blueberry tho m8 is fucking lovely soooo bloody moreish and with each days cure the fucking stuff just tastes nicer it flew out at 2's i carnt keep much percy it wasnt totally my grow n plus il just smoke it all lol


yeh mate the more you have the more you smoke. This is actually quite a nice smoke. Doesnt taste so sweet but gets you high


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Check out this thread..https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/314794-why-do-leaves-look-like-4.html 

Have you ever seen a plant like it? lmao!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> yeh mate the more you have the more you smoke. This is actually quite a nice smoke. Doesnt taste so sweet but gets you high


i didnt think it looked too bad either m8 id certainly smoke it, i love good named strains but im no weed snob il smoke anything as long as it aint soap or spray.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Check out this thread..https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/314794-why-do-leaves-look-like-4.html
> 
> Have you ever seen a plant like it? lmao!


Lol, what the hell is going on there? Looks like a cross between dandelion and holly


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Check out this thread..https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/314794-why-do-leaves-look-like-4.html
> 
> Have you ever seen a plant like it? lmao!


thats toooo funny m8,


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hello geezers, anyone else use the london seed centre?


 A friend of mine used to use em, all the time till battersea council dicided to refit all the windows in his block lol. No problems from wot i heard>>>>


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Poor fella has been ripped off...lol..


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

Rough times, lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you just know the bud goes with the doritos better


aye, bought em for that reason alone, just got too mashed to have them



DevilishlyKatt said:


> The chili heatwave ones are so tasty


i'm all addicted to the collisions at the moment. i love the steak and pepper and have a bag of the lemon and stuff as well 

i'm all up and awake for cloning day but the lights ent on yet, time to kill some time. film beer bifta in the bath time. ooooooooooooooooooo, chicken bacon and leek sausages. the magical fridge (the fridge is packed full of "stuff" but the fact that i pulled a bottle of choccy milk out and it was covered in brown slime, well i don't really want to delve into the fridge this early to see if there's anything saveable )


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Check out this thread..https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/314794-why-do-leaves-look-like-4.html
> 
> Have you ever seen a plant like it? lmao!


Thats funny as hell mate



sambo020482 said:


> i didnt think it looked too bad either m8 id certainly smoke it, i love good named strains but im no weed snob il smoke anything as long as it aint soap or spray.


its not spray and its a nice smoke, was a bit damp when i picked it up last night but left it out last night and it has dried up nicely. Just rolling a spliff to see how it smokes now.

I'm off the baccy so smoking spliffs with honey rose now so i'll fire some up in a pipe to taste it now that its dried.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

i need to pick up a means of smoking that doesn't involve baccy. i've started smoking more and more icggies at work. don't like my bong though. fancy a pipe


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> its not spray and its a nice smoke, was a bit damp when i picked it up last night but left it out last night and it has dried up nicely. Just rolling a spliff to see how it smokes now.
> 
> I'm off the baccy so smoking spliffs with honey rose now so i'll fire some up in a pipe to taste it now that its dried.


Looks about what we're smoking at the minute, have to put ours out to dry as well. Decent stuff though. What's honey rose?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i need to pick up a means of smoking that doesn't involve baccy. i've started smoking more and more icggies at work. don't like my bong though. fancy a pipe


The lil glass pipes are good stuff, but a joint without baccy is fine on it's own too


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Looks about what we're smoking at the minute, have to put ours out to dry as well. Decent stuff though. What's honey rose?


It's a tobacco alternative made from marshmallow leaves, red clover flowers and rose mixed with apple juice and honey.

I had to stop smoking as it was killing me, waking every morning coughing my lungs up. I hated having an addiction. but ive been off the fags for 1 month now but couldnt live without the whole process of smoking a spliff so started smoking this stuff which doesn't have nicotine or tar in it.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> The lil glass pipes are good stuff, but a joint without baccy is fine on it's own too


I have a great little glass pipe and its just ideal but not so great for portability. My mate just got a bullet pipe and its a great alternative to the glass pipes.

Here is the baccy alternative


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> The lil glass pipes are good stuff, but a joint without baccy is fine on it's own too



lol. i'm slowly getting there. but i like BIG joints. or as big as me stupid slim papers will alow. and i don't have that much bud to smoke  already finnished one of the cheeese plants and am halfway through the AK. need more else i'll have to live poor again!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> It's a tobacco alternative made from marshmallow leaves, red clover flowers and rose mixed with apple juice and honey.
> 
> I had to stop smoking as it was killing me, waking every morning coughing my lungs up. I hated having an addiction. but ive been off the fags for 1 month now but couldnt live without the whole process of smoking a spliff so started smoking this stuff which doesn't have nicotine or tar in it.


Yeah, it gets old, I used to smoke too. Haha, you could smoke a joint with just green, tastes really nice


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Yeah, it gets old, I used to smoke too. Haha, you could smoke a joint with just green, tastes really nice


Wish I could afford to Katt. Just green is so expensive and I like big joints


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

hi peeps 
where do u guys get your seeds from? iv tried pick 'n' mix but fancy tryin somewhere else
i recently visited amsterdam and got my self a bag of northen lights and found a seed  what u recommend to grow along side my nl? or should i just go with 2 new types?
im growing with cfl's in a wardrobe so want 2 stick with only 2 plants.
can u recommend any where 4 small cfl's?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> I have a great little glass pipe and its just ideal but not so great for portability. My mate just got a bullet pipe and its a great alternative to the glass pipes.
> 
> Here is the baccy alternative


I suppose it's different for a guy cuz you'd have to carry it in your pocket. I've always had a glass one maybe just 5 inches long or so which easily fit in my purse


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

have a loiok opver at speedyseedz. he's a tip top fella, always around the site, will talk to you about any seed strains you are looking at, only sells seeds he genuinely believes to be worthy of growing. seems to be a shop run by someone that actually cares about the wares, and not the simple profit angle


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Wish I could afford to Katt. Just green is so expensive and I like big joints


Yeah thats true, I guess that's why I like pipes/bubblers/bongs so much


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

have u guys ever tried iceolator/bubble hash ?


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I suppose it's different for a guy cuz you'd have to carry it in your pocket. I've always had a glass one maybe just 5 inches long or so which easily fit in my purse


Why can't I put it into my man bag? lol yeh you got it, last thing you want to happen is a glass pipe to smash in your front jeans pocket. ouch.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> have u guys ever tried iceolator/bubble hash ?


Ive heard of it but never tried it, may have tried it in the dam but usually too wasted to remember.


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

i had never tried it until a few weeks b4 i went dam and my local guy sold me a £12.50 stick and it was mint just a little in a j and bang. so when i was in dam i got some and it was lame. he's the 1st iv found sellin it and he dosent get it very often


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> have a loiok opver at speedyseedz. he's a tip top fella, always around the site, will talk to you about any seed strains you are looking at, only sells seeds he genuinely believes to be worthy of growing. seems to be a shop run by someone that actually cares about the wares, and not the simple profit angle


iv just had a quick look but im after some where that dose single seeds


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

try attitude then


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks 
has any 1 ever tried 
http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/?gclid=CMnnm8mi0aACFUgB4woddVJN0A
or
http://www.singleweedseeds.co.uk/


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Why can't I put it into my man bag? lol yeh you got it, last thing you want to happen is a glass pipe to smash in your front jeans pocket. ouch.


Aww of course you can do! Haha, that does not sound nice!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> iv just had a quick look but im after some where that dose single seeds


Nirvana does single seeds I think... pretty sure they are another one that does pick n mix. I ordered some of speedyseedz yesterday, they do go down to 3 seeds


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> iv just had a quick look but im after some where that dose single seeds


 
london seed centre do some singles and 3 packs, loads of breeders stocked,nxt day delivery


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have never grown fronm seed, i always buy clones..

What do you think is better guys and gals seed or clone ???


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> I have never grown fronm seed, i always buy clones..
> 
> What do you think is better guys and gals seed or clone ???



both has its merits


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> both has its merits


agreed. there are pro's and cons to each.

seeds are convenient, but with a clone you know exatly where it's coming from and going to, seeds can be a crap shoot. also got to take into account more pots for possible males unless you want to go fem'd


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> both has its merits


Tell me more


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

clones are great but no quicker in my opinion, good if you have space to do different kinds but i like to change every grow so seeds for me, who wants to smoke the same bud week in. but clones as tip top said you know what u are getting and they crop better i would say


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone here regenerate their plants?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

I think I'm going to die of thirst


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> clones are great but no quicker in my opinion, good if you have space to do different kinds but i like to change every grow so seeds for me, who wants to smoke the same bud week in. but clones as tip top said you know what u are getting and they crop better i would say


So your saying that you would get a bigger yield off clones ??


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> So your saying that you would get a bigger yield off clones ??


either that or because they're all taken from the same mother, planted at same time, and most likely rooted at same time (all mine did and do) then they're gonna be pretty similar looking plants throughout their grow, making a nice even canopy with none being able to hog all the light and whatnot. i hate having to prop all my plants up on books and stools and such, it makes moving them around a pain.

to be honest, one of the only reasons i'm using clones is because i've a cheese mother that you cant get seeds for. i've a bunch of barneys farm LSD and Sweet Tooth i really want to try out 

edit: but if i had the space and the privacy i would keep a mother of each of those for a while purely so i don't have to be buying seeds all the time. i odn't like doing it, to start with it get's expensive FAST


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

i reckon under similar conditions you def would, my clones all used to all come up with real fat colas right from the bottom of the plant.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys..


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

thank guy's rep added


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

so does anyone else regen their plants?


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

I think i will have to either build a box or buy one so that i can keep my own mother and do my own clones.
Can i just keep the mother and the babies under a flouresent light. Just to keep elec bill down.
Any ideas ??


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

yup. i'm about to change out the 300w i've got going for a 150w CFL i've lying around.

i tried for a "small box for mother and clones" and ended up with a fairly big tent and still not enough room in it  gonna have to start lst'ing mothers i think. and get a serious pay rise so i can rent this whole sucker out


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

GOOD MORNING UK, hope you guys are ok today? well i just woke up i know i know lazy bastard the boys turned up un announced yesterday and kidnapped me for a session had a pretty good night i think lol a couple of probs though when they turned up they smelled the grow so i gotta get on that today and i'm officially down to 1 dealer now i upset the other last night when he dropped off heavily sprayed stuff and didn'twant to take it back, ended up getting a bit fisty lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

imo mothers n clones are the way to go, had some bad experiences with fem seeds, and regulars you gotta sex etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> GOOD MORNING UK, hope you guys are ok today? well i just woke up i know i know lazy bastard the boys turned up un announced yesterday and kidnapped me for a session had a pretty good night i think lol a couple of probs though when they turned up they smelled the grow so i gotta get on that today and i'm officially down to 1 dealer now i upset the other last night when he dropped off heavily sprayed stuff and didn'twant to take it back, ended up getting a bit fisty lol


Morning dragon, arrrggghh the spray! he diserved a slap! 

whats appening with ya carbon filter? how come you got smell?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah u dont need much light to tick mothers over


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> so does anyone else regen their plants?


Like when you just cut the plant back?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> GOOD MORNING UK, hope you guys are ok today? well i just woke up i know i know lazy bastard the boys turned up un announced yesterday and kidnapped me for a session had a pretty good night i think lol a couple of probs though when they turned up they smelled the grow so i gotta get on that today and i'm officially down to 1 dealer now i upset the other last night when he dropped off heavily sprayed stuff and didn'twant to take it back, ended up getting a bit fisty lol


Hope you taught him a lesson! Damn dealers nowadays with their wet, sprayed down underweight bags!! It's a crime against humanity


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just watchin Home Alone 2 with my son for the 500th time lol.
We no all the words.. lol..


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

how much r u lot payin 4 an oz? (if u can get it)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Like when you just cut the plant back?


 
bud it, crop it, reveg then reflower?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> how much r u lot payin 4 an oz? (if u can get it)


blueberry/tutti/echeese is going for £200 here and people carnt get enough of it even at 2s.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> bud it, crop it, reveg then reflower?


i understand it can be done but dont see the point? would it not take longer for the plant to reveg than it would for a new clone to get to a flowering size?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> Morning dragon, arrrggghh the spray! he diserved a slap!
> 
> whats appening with ya carbon filter? how come you got smell?


alright mate? he defo had it coming cheeky fucker it wasn't for me my mate doesn't smoke but wanted some for the occasion i sent him to meet him and he come back with a bag with lots of what looked like heavy salt chrystals or really dark crumbly perlite in and when i phoned him had the cheek to say i didn't know what good weed was and then brought a few friends back with him to sort it not realising their was about 10 of us it was fucking brilliant he turned up with 3 of his friends to give me an iding should have seen their faces when i walked out alone and just as it was about to get interesting all my mates come out needles to say they weren't so brave when it was time to go 1 at a time i left his mates alone but they got the message carrying him off i think lol i don't know what's up with the filter mate i know i got it set up arse backwards with the filter on the outside having air pushed through it instead of being in the tent sucking air through it i thought it would have been ok as it only stinks when i open the tent but it just smells at the mo anyway i honestly think it's the carbon filter i had a look this mo when turning the lights off and all i can think is i got a crappy filter because apart from the smell getting stronger nothing has changed with the set-up i'm gonna have to sort something out they could smell it at mt front door mate


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate? he defo had it coming cheeky fucker it wasn't for me my mate doesn't smoke but wanted some for the occasion i sent him to meet him and he come back with a bag with lots of what looked like heavy salt chrystals or really dark crumbly perlite in and when i phoned him had the cheek to say i didn't know what good weed was and then brought a few friends back with him to sort it not realising their was about 10 of us it was fucking brilliant he turned up with 3 of his friends to give me an iding should have seen their faces when i walked out alone and just as it was about to get interesting all my mates come out needles to say they weren't so brave when it was time to go 1 at a time i left his mates alone but they got the message carrying him off i think lol i don't know what's up with the filter mate i know i got it set up arse backwards with the filter on the outside having air pushed through it instead of being in the tent sucking air through it i thought it would have been ok as it only stinks when i open the tent but it just smells at the mo anyway i honestly think it's the carbon filter i had a look this mo when turning the lights off and all i can think is i got a crappy filter because apart from the smell getting stronger nothing has changed with the set-up i'm gonna have to sort something out they could smell it at mt front door mate


haha, good story

i have my carbon filter set up in a simlar way, it's sat in the attic with the air being pushed through it. and if i go into the attic, even with cheese going, i can't smell squat. i need to sort something out for drying as the whole flat errupts with pong


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

im in the north west and payin around 200-250 its not good what happened 2 £130


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate? he defo had it coming cheeky fucker it wasn't for me my mate doesn't smoke but wanted some for the occasion i sent him to meet him and he come back with a bag with lots of what looked like heavy salt chrystals or really dark crumbly perlite in and when i phoned him had the cheek to say i didn't know what good weed was and then brought a few friends back with him to sort it not realising their was about 10 of us it was fucking brilliant he turned up with 3 of his friends to give me an iding should have seen their faces when i walked out alone and just as it was about to get interesting all my mates come out needles to say they weren't so brave when it was time to go 1 at a time i left his mates alone but they got the message carrying him off i think lol i don't know what's up with the filter mate i know i got it set up arse backwards with the filter on the outside having air pushed through it instead of being in the tent sucking air through it i thought it would have been ok as it only stinks when i open the tent but it just smells at the mo anyway i honestly think it's the carbon filter i had a look this mo when turning the lights off and all i can think is i got a crappy filter because apart from the smell getting stronger nothing has changed with the set-up i'm gonna have to sort something out they could smell it at mt front door mate


lmao thats a good 1 dragon sounds like he was aggin for a slappin tho so got what he diserved lol 

what filter did ya buy then? a cheap 1? ive only got a 6'' good qaulity filter and that kills all the smell from 9 big plants n my grow room is only 2 doors n 10-12ft away from the main communal area of the block.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> how much r u lot payin 4 an oz? (if u can get it)


£150-165 here


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> bud it, crop it, reveg then reflower?


We've been looking into it and will probably give it a go, is that what you do with yours?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, good story
> 
> i have my carbon filter set up in a simlar way, it's sat in the attic with the air being pushed through it. and if i go into the attic, even with cheese going, i can't smell squat. i need to sort something out for drying as the whole flat errupts with pong


i think it is the filter mate everything was fine with it, it smell when i opened the tent but other than that you couldn't really smell it and now my house stinks, the filter was brand new 3months old now the f...ing thing i think i might have got ripped off on it, why not dry in your tent mate or have you gone perpetual?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i understand it can be done but dont see the point? would it not take longer for the plant to reveg than it would for a new clone to get to a flowering size?



can reveg in around 3 weeks, if the bud was good then you get a second go, done it a few times, just another thing to try i guess, first pic my plant betty on left after harvest and right hand pic is betty now a little worse for wear lol


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

fuck me wish i could get 1 4 that price im lucky if i get a 2g bag 4 £20


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hot steak n fried onions on a batch, egg mayo with salad on a batch, bottle of snapple lemonade and a large custard for lunch.... mmmmmmm

glad u stood up for ur right Dragon mate, dont accept inferior produce =]

How are all doin, im bored now, extended lunch me thinks, bet my boss walks in now n i will have to get back onit... but untill then, feet up n tunes on the lappy... i love the door bell that chimes in the office when people enter the building, plenty of time to shut down dodgy sites get the feet of the desk and look busy lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> We've been looking into it and will probably give it a go, is that what you do with yours?


 
i do it if i think i have a good plant to do it with, just another thing to try, all about experimenting i reckon


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao thats a good 1 dragon sounds like he was aggin for a slappin tho so got what he diserved lol
> 
> what filter did ya buy then? a cheap 1? ive only got a 6'' good qaulity filter and that kills all the smell from 9 big plants n my grow room is only 2 doors n 10-12ft away from the main communal area of the block.


yeah it's a cheap 1 no name brand off ebay mate it came with the setup i paid about £270 i think for the tent, light and filter all brand new still packaged i'm gonna have to buy a decent 1 i think if i had 9 plants instead of 5 they'd be able to smell them down the street lol i turned my intake fan off hoping that it'll all be pulled through the filter just incase the smell is escaping before it gets to the filter but it still smells i think i got conned on the filter mate if it is the case i'm going with a non working filter for the last wk and a half because i can't afford to replace at the mo so gonna be fingers crossed time in my house lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> fuck me wish i could get 1 4 that price im lucky if i get a 2g bag 4 £20


yeah i no of a few who sell 1.6 of good grn for a score thats why people r happy to pay 200 for good grn cause at them prices it works out about 340 an oz i think?

its a crazy! im not very old (27) but i remember getting good grn for 35s a Q, 65 a half, 120 a oz, 900-1000 a bar, 3500 a box, that was about 6-7yrs ago.

what i also dont understand is why has weed prices gone up like they have when prices for coke/pills etc are the lowest ive ever known them?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah it's a cheap 1 no name brand off ebay mate it came with the setup i paid about £270 i think for the tent, light and filter all brand new still packaged i'm gonna have to buy a decent 1 i think if i had 9 plants instead of 5 they'd be able to smell them down the street lol i turned my intake fan off hoping that it'll all be pulled through the filter just incase the smell is escaping before it gets to the filter but it still smells i think i got conned on the filter mate if it is the case i'm going with a non working filter for the last wk and a half because i can't afford to replace at the mo so gonna be fingers crossed time in my house lol


sounds like a dodgey filter m8? i brought a package like that yrs ago n the filter wasnt up to much they r just the throw away filters mine was neway, the better qaulity 1's u use for 6-9mnths then av the insides replaced.

not alot you can do if ya skint dragon? but ya so close now m8 might be an idea to borrow 100quid n go get yaself a decent filter cause if ya can smell it at the door already then it certinaly aint gonna get no better lol

all it takes is feds to knock on the door for ne old reason n if ya stinking the street out well say no more.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i no of a few who sell 1.6 of good grn for a score thats why people r happy to pay 200 for good grn cause at them prices it works out about 340 an oz i think?
> 
> its a crazy! im not very old (27) but i remember getting good grn for 35s a Q, 65 a half, 120 a oz, 900-1000 a bar, 3500 a box, that was about 6-7yrs ago.
> 
> what i also dont understand is why has weed prices gone up like they have when prices for coke/pills etc are the lowest ive ever known them?


I think that is because you dont really get coke nowdays its just all shite (Meow Meow).
Good coke ,when bought in a kilo is at a all time high


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 24, 2010)

lol im 26 and bak in the day i was payin 220 4 quarter bar


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hot steak n fried onions on a batch, egg mayo with salad on a batch, bottle of snapple lemonade and a large custard for lunch.... mmmmmmm
> 
> glad u stood up for ur right Dragon mate, dont accept inferior produce =]
> 
> How are all doin, im bored now, extended lunch me thinks, bet my boss walks in now n i will have to get back onit... but untill then, feet up n tunes on the lappy... i love the door bell that chimes in the office when people enter the building, plenty of time to shut down dodgy sites get the feet of the desk and look busy lol


fuckin hell smar3t you got the munchies m8 thats a nice sized lunch you got there no wonder ya aving a extended lunch lol

cheers for them links to the a/c units on ebay they r loads cheaper than where i been looking,

hows the girls doin olivier n ??? lol you got em in flower yet?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> lol im 26 and bak in the day i was payin 220 4 quarter bar


nice price but then again that was pretty much standard yrs ago i dont think we will ever see them prices again tho.

cause now there is a whole generation of smokers who think 10er a gram is the norm for good weed n even then most of the younger smokers today call nefing dry n not sprayed ''good weed''


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> fuckin hell smar3t you got the munchies m8 thats a nice sized lunch you got there no wonder ya aving a extended lunch lol
> 
> cheers for them links to the a/c units on ebay they r loads cheaper than where i been looking,
> 
> hows the girls doin olivier n ??? lol you got em in flower yet?


Hey Sambo... ur welcome on the links, glad they could save u some money

Big lunch but lasted all of about 30 seconds, was starved lol

the girls Olivia n Lily are doin really well, the terra Vega perked them up no end... i fliped them to 12/12 on saturday or sunday could of been monday i think lol, i dunno, they are flipped though lol, also got the temps down beolw 80 with the 400 so i flipped to 600 and the temps rose to 86-87, so when i get the 125a fan for extraction n swap the 100a for intake i should hopefully get that down aswell.

How u doin mate, its been a while ?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sounds like a dodgey filter m8? i brought a package like that yrs ago n the filter wasnt up to much they r just the throw away filters mine was neway, the better qaulity 1's u use for 6-9mnths then av the insides replaced.
> 
> not alot you can do if ya skint dragon? but ya so close now m8 might be an idea to borrow 100quid n go get yaself a decent filter cause if ya can smell it at the door already then it certinaly aint gonna get no better lol
> 
> all it takes is feds to knock on the door for ne old reason n if ya stinking the street out well say no more.


i'm gonna try mate i'm getting a bit para now even i'm noticing through the house and i struggle to smell it normally i've opened all the upstairs windows for now and moved all the air freshners to the front door to see if it helps the misses wanted me cut them down last night or this mo when i got back, i'm gonna see how the old man is for money he's usually got a few quid for me to borrow if not though i might just leave it for a couple of days invest in a shil load of air freshner then chop em a bit earlier


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

Olivia n Lily are gonna do just fine smar3t you vegged n topped them perfect carnt wait to see em flowered!

mine are doing fine m8 only 3wks till i chop temps r getting abit high but nuffing apart from a a/c that i can do really, we chopped 8 a couple of wks ago so been smoking on that since sat its a lovely smoke but too moreish dun nearly a oz since sat opps lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm gonna try mate i'm getting a bit para now even i'm noticing through the house and i struggle to smell it normally i've opened all the upstairs windows for now and moved all the air freshners to the front door to see if it helps the misses wanted me cut them down last night or this mo when i got back, i'm gonna see how the old man is for money he's usually got a few quid for me to borrow if not though i might just leave it for a couple of days invest in a shil load of air freshner then chop em a bit earlier


not much else you can do m8 apart from what ya already doing?

its gotta be better to chop em abit early than end up with fuck all but a court case!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> Olivia n Lily are gonna do just fine smar3t you vegged n topped them perfect carnt wait to see em flowered!
> 
> mine are doing fine m8 only 3wks till i chop temps r getting abit high but nuffing apart from a a/c that i can do really, we chopped 8 a couple of wks ago so been smoking on that since sat its a lovely smoke but too moreish dun nearly a oz since sat opps lol


Why thankyou =], cant wait to see em flowered myself lol

3 weeks till chop, everyone is close to chopin n im just at the start, not fair lol, cant beat a morish smoke, but when its to morish u tend to smoke it a bit to fast, but thats good also lol.

just got a warning call that the boss is on his way back, so im gonna sign off

Take it easy Sambo, Dragon, Kitty n every1 else

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

hey smart defo more luck than judgement with that dealer if i had been at home on my own i would have ended up having an iding or at least a hell of a run against the 4 of them thank god for hooligan friends that don't need to be asked to join the party lol i'm starving now i bet that lunch of yours filled the gap


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Why thankyou =], cant wait to see em flowered myself lol
> 
> 3 weeks till chop, everyone is close to chopin n im just at the start, not fair lol, cant beat a morish smoke, but when its to morish u tend to smoke it a bit to fast, but thats good also lol.
> 
> ...


take it easy mate and try not to work to hard


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> not much else you can do m8 apart from what ya already doing?
> 
> its gotta be better to chop em abit early than end up with fuck all but a court case!


that's what i was thinking mate i just spoke to the old man he's skint til next fri when he gets paid so it looks like an early chop for me i'll hold the misses off as long as poss but she's freaking out a bit she thinks the police will be yer by the end of the day if i don't chop them lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah hold the missus off for aslong as poss m8 but if its stinking at ya front door then an early chop is defo something to think about, 5plants aint gonna get you into much trouble but would certainly fuck up ne plans for future bigger grows.

what bout them sticks that you burn them things fucking stink n there cheap.


----------



## stefjw (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi fellow Brits,

was just hoping some of you could have a wee look here and leave a comment please, thanks


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i do it if i think i have a good plant to do it with, just another thing to try, all about experimenting i reckon


Oh yeah, we will be doing plenty of that


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah hold the missus off for aslong as poss m8 but if its stinking at ya front door then an early chop is defo something to think about, 5plants aint gonna get you into much trouble but would certainly fuck up ne plans for future bigger grows.
> 
> what bout them sticks that you burn them things fucking stink n there cheap.


i'm gonna try and hold her off as long as poss but it really stinks, insence sticks i think there called i'm gonna go down asda now in a little bit to see what they got down there 
i'm not worried about getting into trouble my last money making scheme held alot more trouble than this would even come close to but i'd be heart broken if i didn't get to see them through to the end and keep the gravy train moving lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm gonna try and hold her off as long as poss but it really stinks, insence sticks i think there called i'm gonna go down asda now in a little bit to see what they got down there
> i'm not worried about getting into trouble my last money making scheme held alot more trouble than this would even come close to but i'd be heart broken if i didn't get to see them through to the end and keep the gravy train moving lol


how many wks into 12/12 are they then dragon?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how many wks into 12/12 are they then dragon?


i think they're at about 8wks now mate not including the time it they took to start flowering, they look like they got another wk or 2 on3 of them most of the hairs have turned brown but 2 of them look like they still got a couple of wks these 2 haven't swelled up like the others yet either i gave them their last meal on sun night so gonna start the flush tonight and see how it goes i might give the 2 not looking ready a small dose of nutes and leave them til last i need to chop them all together to get the next round on track i plan on veging the little 1's i got for about 2wks in the tent and then chopping them up i'm aiming for about 10 clones min off each plant (10) i'll be happy if can get ... out of them mate


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

dragon, if ur filters at the stage that its not effective have u thought about refilling it with activated charcoal? i havent tried this myself yet hut im goin to, at the end of the filter is a cap that been spot welded on, just drill holes into the welds and knock the cap off, empty the used charcoal into a bag and replace with new stufff, apparently it easy to get at aquarium supply shops, or on the net. once uve done that just pot rivet the cap back on, maybe with a little silicon bead on the inside , wrap a bit of gaffa tape round it wash the mesh cover and hook it back up, i think it'll cost less than a tenner to do this and lets face it even if u fuck the filter can up it wasnt workin right anyway, all uv wasted is a couple of quid on charcoal and maybe an hour of your time. u never know that may just sort the prob completley and u can redo it every grow and save urself a good bit.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dragon, if ur filters at the stage that its not effective have u thought about refilling it with activated charcoal? i havent tried this myself yet hut im goin to, at the end of the filter is a cap that been spot welded on, just drill holes into the welds and knock the cap off, empty the used charcoal into a bag and replace with new stufff, apparently it easy to get at aquarium supply shops, or on the net. once uve done that just pot rivet the cap back on, maybe with a little silicon bead on the inside , wrap a bit of gaffa tape round it wash the mesh cover and hook it back up, i think it'll cost less than a tenner to do this and lets face it even if u fuck the filter can up it wasnt workin right anyway, all uv wasted is a couple of quid on charcoal and maybe an hour of your time. u never know that may just sort the prob completley and u can redo it every grow and save urself a good bit.


cheers mate i'll have a look at it, like you said it don't work properly any way i didn't know you could just swap the charcoal out i'll get the misses to oreder some on-line i got a rivet gun and drill and silicone so i'll give it a go gotta love saving some money cheers mate as soon as she comes back and we've been shopping i'll get her to order it and i'll let you know how it goes i'm pretty hands on so shouldn't cause any probs mate


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

i've been thinking about it myself but my filters only went thru one grow so its ok but when u think about it all a filter is is two mesh tubes filled with charcoal, no moving parts and i do know that some filters are designed to be refilled, my suspicion is that the cheaper ones are designed so that this cant be done just as easily thereby meaning u gotta buy a new one. if u do it take a couple of pics please mate just to give me and idea as to what exactly it dose look like, all my ideas ared just theories at the moment so i'd appreciate a real look at the unit when its in bits.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i've been thinking about it myself but my filters only went thru one grow so its ok but when u think about it all a filter is is two mesh tubes filled with charcoal, no moving parts and i do know that some filters are designed to be refilled, my suspicion is that the cheaper ones are designed so that this cant be done just as easily thereby meaning u gotta buy a new one. if u do it take a couple of pics please mate just to give me and idea as to what exactly it dose look like, all my ideas ared just theories at the moment so i'd appreciate a real look at the unit when its in bits.


 i just had a look mate and their is 3 spot welds on it it's only 3months old i think i got conned lol not a prob mate i'll take step by step pics for you so you can get a proper look it does look pretty simple when you look at it up close i would have just threw it out and run the exhaust out the window but with the neighbours window only a couple of foot away might have brought about some Q's lol i txt the misses and she's happy to try it so all good i'll have it ordered later, like you said if nothing else it's worth playing with it just to find out if were over paying for nothing mate


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

mmmmm, freshly toasted parma, emmental and tomato paninininininininiiiiiii


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dragon, if ur filters at the stage that its not effective have u thought about refilling it with activated charcoal? i havent tried this myself yet hut im goin to, at the end of the filter is a cap that been spot welded on, just drill holes into the welds and knock the cap off, empty the used charcoal into a bag and replace with new stufff, apparently it easy to get at aquarium supply shops, or on the net. once uve done that just pot rivet the cap back on, maybe with a little silicon bead on the inside , wrap a bit of gaffa tape round it wash the mesh cover and hook it back up, i think it'll cost less than a tenner to do this and lets face it even if u fuck the filter can up it wasnt workin right anyway, all uv wasted is a couple of quid on charcoal and maybe an hour of your time. u never know that may just sort the prob completley and u can redo it every grow and save urself a good bit.



i think the carbon they use in aquariams is different than carbon for air


----------



## leeB (Mar 24, 2010)

who here as grown c45 and is it any good? ? ?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i think the carbon they use in aquariams is different than carbon for air


i've just been looking on ebay they got a couple of different types the aquarium stuff is reccomened that you change it every6wks but for the most part it all seems to be the same stuff mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i've just been looking on ebay they got a couple of different types the aquarium stuff is reccomened that you change it every6wks but for the most part it all seems to be the same stuff mate


co2 is co2, you do get different grades, you can get a cannister at certain calor gas outlets where they have air liquide, you can check online to see what they have, give em a call say your making a large outdoor pond and need a big cannister to keep it running without having to worry, 15£ was how much it used to cost someone i know they didn't ask any questions either, no form to fill in, just take it back when its empty and pay another 15 for another full cannister.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> co2 is co2, you do get different grades, you can get a cannister at certain calor gas outlets where they have air liquide, you can check online to see what they have, give em a call say your making a large outdoor pond and need a big cannister to keep it running without having to worry, 15£ was how much it used to cost someone i know they didn't ask any questions either, no form to fill in, just take it back when its empty and pay another 15 for another full cannister.


we were on about activated charcoal mate my carbon filter seems to have stoped working and my house stinks at the mo gonna have a go at changing out the charcoal out coz i haven't got a ton at the mo to replace it, it's only a tenner with delivery off ebay so gonna have a go at changing it to see if it stops the smell


----------



## leeB (Mar 24, 2010)

aint it cheaper to buy a new one rather than geting it refilled


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

leeB said:


> aint it cheaper to buy a new one rather than geting it refilled


it's a disposable 1 mate i'm gonna have a go at doing it myself i didn't know they could be refilled til dura said about it and the charcoal off ebay is only a tenner delivered it's a ton for a new 1, and by the look of it like dura said you only need a drill, rivet gun, and some silicone sealant which i already have so i'm gonna give it a go and see what happens mate


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> I have a great little glass pipe and its just ideal but not so great for portability. My mate just got a bullet pipe and its a great alternative to the glass pipes.
> 
> Here is the baccy alternative


  still has tar in it so you can still get cancer


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> it's a disposable 1 mate i'm gonna have a go at doing it myself i didn't know they could be refilled til dura said about it and the charcoal off ebay is only a tenner delivered it's a ton for a new 1, and by the look of it like dura said you only need a drill, rivet gun, and some silicone sealant which i already have so i'm gonna give it a go and see what happens mate


 
cant you reactivate carbon?


----------



## leeB (Mar 24, 2010)

i would aswell if it cost only a tenna its worth a go ayit. lets us know it was easy to do it ya self cause im fed up of buying new ones.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> cant you reactivate carbon?


i don't know mate i didn't even know you could change the insides out i thought they were all disposable for the price and the time they're supposed to last


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

leeB said:


> i would aswell if it cost only a tenna its worth a go ayit. lets us know it was easy to do it ya self cause im fed up of buying new ones.


i will do mate i'll take a couple of pics as i'm going aswell so you'll be able to see inside and if it's easy to do i've been and had a look at it it does look pretty simple to swap out


----------



## leeB (Mar 24, 2010)

some one was tellin me on here that you can get filters that last upto 3 years but weather you can i dont know cause i aint checked up on it. i bet its pricey tho


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

leeB said:


> some one was tellin me on here that you can get filters that last upto 3 years but weather you can i dont know cause i aint checked up on it. i bet its pricey tho


if the refilling doesn't work i'll be getting a tidy 1 to make sure this doesn't happen again i'm getting quiet para now coz my house is really starting to smell bad and i only got 1 maybe 2 wks tops til i chop i've moved all the air freshners from around the house to the front door and i'm waiting on the misses so i can go and get more, i live in a small terraced house with neighbours doors and windows ridiculously close so i'm gonna see how it goes later when the lights come on but i might have to chop them especially if the smell gets any worse you'll be able to smell outside it already stinks ny my front door


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

white goods uk do a k of carbon for 7.50


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2010)

leeB said:


> some one was tellin me on here that you can get filters that last upto 3 years but weather you can i dont know cause i aint checked up on it. i bet its pricey tho


 
ive had my 4 inch filter 2 and a half years, i guess it depends how much smell you pump through


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

del66666 said:


> white goods uk do a k of carbon for 7.50


cheers mate i'll have a look


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

all these documentaries saying there are 2 million regular tokers in the UK etc, well if that's true why can't we send a message to all these people, and let the politicians know that we will not vote unless they debate marijuana, and whoever get's the best policy out there get's 2 million votes. fuck, might as well ask for some cash over the counter while we're at it, 2 million votes is quite a temptation for a politician


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Dragon, this is the filter i use and i got a 3 year guarentee from my local grow shop.
http://www.rhinofilter.com/index.html


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'll have a look


Hey Dragon

http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/activated_carbon_granules/

They do the propper refills £7.00 for a Kg... they also sell the carbon filters that are good for 3 years ( http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/mountain-air_carbon_filters/ )


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> all these documentaries saying there are 2 million regular tokers in the UK etc, well if that's true why can't we send a message to all these people, and let the politicians know that we will not vote unless they debate marijuana, and whoever get's the best policy out there get's 2 million votes. fuck, might as well ask for some cash over the counter while we're at it, 2 million votes is quite a temptation for a politician


preach tip top preach we the uk growers forum should start something a facebook page or some shit an get the true numbers because they guess that shit an you no how many secret tokers there is as for these meetings people hold an rallys dnt work because me an my mates are not going to travel to london for 1/2 hour i live in the northwest it needs to be easy coz once we av a spliff u now its fuck it lol


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think they're at about 8wks now mate not including the time it they took to start flowering, they look like they got another wk or 2 on3 of them most of the hairs have turned brown but 2 of them look like they still got a couple of wks these 2 haven't swelled up like the others yet either i gave them their last meal on sun night so gonna start the flush tonight and see how it goes i might give the 2 not looking ready a small dose of nutes and leave them til last i need to chop them all together to get the next round on track i plan on veging the little 1's i got for about 2wks in the tent and then chopping them up i'm aiming for about 10 clones min off each plant (10) i'll be happy if can get ... out of them mate


Can you take clones from the plants when you chop them ?????


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart defo more luck than judgement with that dealer if i had been at home on my own i would have ended up having an iding or at least a hell of a run against the 4 of them thank god for hooligan friends that don't need to be asked to join the party lol i'm starving now i bet that lunch of yours filled the gap


Typical that when i get comfy n settled for a bit of skivin the boss comes back, had to dart as he stands behind me when he gets in just to check what im doin, fuckin winds me up lol

N gota love friends that jump into a fight without a seconds thought, gotta back your mates up.... n my lunch was lush, although now im home im fuckin starved, cant be arsed cookin, nor can the g/f, so i think its chinese again lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

leeB said:


> some one was tellin me on here that you can get filters that last upto 3 years but weather you can i dont know cause i aint checked up on it. i bet its pricey tho


 
http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/mountain-air_carbon_filters/

3 year filter:

100mm -- 240m3/hr -- *£79.99*
125mm -- 295m3/hr -- *£99.99*
150mm -- 580m3/hr -- *£109.99*
150mm -- 1130m3/hr -- *£164.99*
200mm -- 1610m3/hr -- *£189.99*
250mm -- 1420m3/hr -- *£199.99*
315mm -- 1660m3/hr -- *£224.99*
315mm -- 2300m3/hr -- *£259.99*


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> preach tip top preach we the uk growers forum should start something a facebook page or some shit an get the true numbers because they guess that shit an you no how many secret tokers there is as for these meetings people hold an rallys dnt work because me an my mates are not going to travel to london for 1/2 hour i live in the northwest it needs to be easy coz once we av a spliff u now its fuck it lol


exactly, you pick the right subject and the right methodology, and you can change things. just look at the silly little rage for christmas number 1. next thing we know cowell is peronally phoning the creators of the group and such.

i know i certainly will never vote for a party that opposes marijuana


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> exactly, you pick the right subject and the right methodology, and you can change things. just look at the silly little rage for christmas number 1. next thing we know cowell is peronally phoning the creators of the group and such.
> 
> i know i certainly will never vote for a party that opposes marijuana


i dnt vote for none of them there all liars tryin to get a bigger pay packet.

just a little pic of my 4 week cheese what do ya's think coz am impressed coz i got told exodus was a pour yeilder?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

can't say without more pictures but that doesn't look anything like the exodus i've done. looks really light and pale with minimal leaves. either way though, at 4 weeks that's easily stomped all over my exodus cheese


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

looks wicked bobby, never heard that bout echeese tho?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

hey guys hows every1 this eve?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

not feeling good today. i've a nasty hunch this is the onset of a bout of food poisoning


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> not feeling good today. i've a nasty hunch this is the onset of a bout of food poisoning


sorry to hear it mate you been digging out dodgy food or just under cooking?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

i always undercook, had a couple of raw ostrich steaks the other night. this is in reagard to the crab i had last night, was just slightly turned, only had a small amount though so might be good


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys hows every1 this eve?


Hey Dragon, im peechy thanks mate, hows u ?

Did u see the link to the carbon refills mate ?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon, im peechy thanks mate, hows u ?
> 
> Did u see the link to the carbon refills mate ?


i'm recovering just about mate feeling pretty shitty at the mo and the air is thick with air freshners i can taste them lol i didn't see the link mate but not to worry mines a disposable i'm gonna have a crack at fixing it now just to see what happens but i think it's gonna be an early chop i can't stand the air freshners not to mention i got all the windows open bar the front 1 and it's freezing lol i'm gonna invest in a decent 1 when the next lot go 12/12 i can't handle t5his again it wouldn't have been so bad if it happened 2mo when i didn't feel rough gotta love the sessions, how you and the misses doing mate?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> can't say without more pictures but that doesn't look anything like the exodus i've done. looks really light and pale with minimal leaves. either way though, at 4 weeks that's easily stomped all over my exodus cheese


i'v been having heat probs an the fans have got burnt but i tend to strip my plants a bit lol il c if i have a pick of the leaf structure plus the cam is me birds fone the flash makes me buds look blue think its the thc coz cant get a close up just go's white am 98% pos its exodus











u can see the leaf curling up an in the top pic the 1 in bottom rite is white ice the others are cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2010)

im with tip top i dont think thats exodus bobby too many leaves and the structure is different.

still looks great for 4 weeks man


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 24, 2010)

av add nothing but problems with the leaves me heat is 94 to 98 its fucking me leaves up but me buds are gud so not to fussed sort it for next grow they are cupping over an yellow an dropping off not at a rapid rates like il c if i have a pic from veg


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 24, 2010)

1 from veg


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 24, 2010)

by the way that had not long been fim'ed thats the fucked up growth in the middle


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm recovering just about mate feeling pretty shitty at the mo and the air is thick with air freshners i can taste them lol i didn't see the link mate but not to worry mines a disposable i'm gonna have a crack at fixing it now just to see what happens but i think it's gonna be an early chop i can't stand the air freshners not to mention i got all the windows open bar the front 1 and it's freezing lol i'm gonna invest in a decent 1 when the next lot go 12/12 i can't handle t5his again it wouldn't have been so bad if it happened 2mo when i didn't feel rough gotta love the sessions, how you and the misses doing mate?


lol recovering sucks mate, always good when out on the lash, but paying for it is killer.... i know what u mean about the airfreshners though, i cant fuckin stand em, if im in a houe n they have them i turn em off, fuckers irratate my skin.

Early chop is a bit of a shitter, but better that than have the whole street smellin of bud lol

http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/department/carbon_filters/ << link to the site where they have 3 year filters and activated carbon granules at £7 a KG

Me n the missus are good thanks mate, just watchin NCIS at the min, she sprawled out on the sofa chillin lol.

Hows you n urs ?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

hello peeps, i'm having dinner just now and i fuckin hate my girlfriend, cant wait to dump the bitch, fucked her this afternoon just too keep her quiet, i truly fuckin hate her.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hello peeps, i'm having dinner just now and i fuckin hate my girlfriend, cant wait to dump the bitch, fucked her this afternoon just too keep her quiet, i truly fuckin hate her.


lmao... i fuckin love your posts mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hello peeps, i'm having dinner just now and i fuckin hate my girlfriend, cant wait to dump the bitch, fucked her this afternoon just too keep her quiet, i truly fuckin hate her.


well at least you've got your wife to fall back on? (i get confused as to whether your married or not )


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol recovering sucks mate, always good when out on the lash, but paying for it is killer.... i know what u mean about the airfreshners though, i cant fuckin stand em, if im in a houe n they have them i turn em off, fuckers irratate my skin.
> 
> Early chop is a bit of a shitter, but better that than have the whole street smellin of bud lol
> 
> ...


i think that's what i'll go with next time mate can't be doing this shit again plus i've been having to go out the back with the golf umbrella for a joint, i used to like the fresh smell when they were spread out on all the window sills now there all in 1 place with all the spares driving me nuts, were good cheers mate mines crashed out on the settee aswell watching ramsays kitchen nightmares which saves me having to listen to her lol i'm gonna hold off on chopping them for as long as possible even if it's just a day or 2 i really think they could do with another wk min maybe 2 they only just starting to look the part


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

MSN News: "Brad Pitt reveals why he grew beard"

I won't bore you with the details but essentially it can be boiled down to one sentence:

"Because I'm an insufferable cunt."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

I broke up with my girlfriend today, she asked me if its really over. I told her it couldn't be more over if she started singing.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well at least you've got your wife to fall back on? (i get confused as to whether your married or not )


no, not married mate but i will sometimes refer to her as the wife or the mrs. . i wouldnt walk up the aisle if u put a fuckin kilo of echeese at the end. the only time u will ever see me in front of a church minister i'll be fuckin horizontal and unusually quiet.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think that's what i'll go with next time mate can't be doing this shit again plus i've been having to go out the back with the golf umbrella for a joint, i used to like the fresh smell when they were spread out on all the window sills now there all in 1 place with all the spares driving me nuts, were good cheers mate mines crashed out on the settee aswell watching ramsays kitchen nightmares which saves me having to listen to her lol i'm gonna hold off on chopping them for as long as possible even if it's just a day or 2 i really think they could do with another wk min maybe 2 they only just starting to look the part


Goin out for a smoke, thats killer, cant beat sittin snug on the sofa, good film, missus keepin ur feet warm and a fat J on the go lol

shame that they still have 2 week, but least they are 8 week in, thats enough time i think, but like u say, anything extra is all worth it, just wise to save on the hassle of ur g/f panicking and maybe gettin cought.

Glad u n urs are well though... cant stand that fucker gorden ramsey, he an arogant cnut, he should be american lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

Did you hear about the dyslexic pimp...


He bought a warehouse.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

can i clone during flower ????


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Goin out for a smoke, thats killer, cant beat sittin snug on the sofa, good film, missus keepin ur feet warm and a fat J on the go lol
> 
> shame that they still have 2 week, but least they are 8 week in, thats enough time i think, but like u say, anything extra is all worth it, just wise to save on the hassle of ur g/f panicking and maybe gettin cought.
> 
> Glad u n urs are well though... cant stand that fucker gorden ramsey, he an arogant cnut, he should be american lol


yeah shit going outside at the mo not great coming in though either it's bloody freezing lol i'm hoping the misses will be ok it doesn't smell as bad now she was freaking earlier and she's not to happy about them all knowing either there really was no hiding it a couple of them new instantly, but not to worry i got the feeling this is gonna be 1 of those 1 day at a time things til the moment i smell it outside then i'll chop em straight away i really do want to see them through to the end or as close as poss


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah shit going outside at the mo not great coming in though either it's bloody freezing lol i'm hoping the misses will be ok it doesn't smell as bad now she was freaking earlier and she's not to happy about them all knowing either there really was no hiding it a couple of them new instantly, but not to worry i got the feeling this is gonna be 1 of those 1 day at a time things til the moment i smell it outside then i'll chop em straight away i really do want to see them through to the end or as close as poss


yeah its not good havin people know about ur grow, hopefully things will be good on that score and like u say, take it day by day and when it gets to bad, chop chop chop lol

well im bushed so im gonna go chill with the g/f for an hour then head to bed.

Take it easy mate

Cya later all

Peace


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

Can i clone during flower ???????????


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> yeah its not good havin people know about ur grow, hopefully things will be good on that score and like u say, take it day by day and when it gets to bad, chop chop chop lol
> 
> well im bushed so im gonna go chill with the g/f for an hour then head to bed.
> 
> ...


hopefully all will be ok their good guys, i'm gonna do the same mate i'll catch ya later


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Can i clone during flower ???????????


how far in to 12/12 are you mate?


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> how far in to 12/12 are you mate?


Not in flower yet mate, just wondering when i harvest,could i take cuttings perhaps the day before ??


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

howdy peeps 

im on the vodka so dont listen to a word i say ( not that ne1 would) lmao.

had a fairly busy day walking the dogs, shopping, taking a shitload of cuttings busy by my standards neway.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Not in flower yet mate, just wondering when i harvest,could i take cuttings perhaps the day before ??


dont quote me on it but im pretty shore you could take a cutting whenever you wana obviously tho cutting up a plant in flower will stress the plant that why people dont really take clones when in flower i fink???


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Not in flower yet mate, just wondering when i harvest,could i take cuttings perhaps the day before ??


i don't think you'll have much luck that late into flowering but if you take them earlier you stand a chance they gotta go back to veg aswell as growing roots i'd take them now if i was you from what i understand the earlier in the flowering stage the better but i haven't tried it myself and i don't think i would that late mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

hey sambo that seems like a busy day at the mo mate i've gone from up and out nearly 7 days a wk to to vegging on the settee 24/7 lol i think i may have started my retirement early, i took a little sample from the underdeveloped stuff yesterday so gonna have a try 2mo i think


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i don't think you'll have much luck that late into flowering but if you take them earlier you stand a chance they gotta go back to veg aswell as growing roots i'd take them now if i was you from what i understand the earlier in the flowering stage the better but i haven't tried it myself and i don't think i would that late mate


Cheers pal, i wish i could take them now. ( im not set up ) 

By the time i get set up i will be well into flower, and it is a shame because these seem to be the best ive done...


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Cheers pal, i wish i could take them now. ( im not set up )
> 
> By the time i get set up i will be well into flower, and it is a shame because these seem to be the best ive done...


don't take my word as gospel mate i have never tried it i'm on my first grow all i've seen is the later you take them in flower the longer it takes them to revert and grow roots there's no reason you shouldn't give it a go as far as i know mate it'll just take a little longer, if you really want to hang onto it you could take clippings and try revegging just to edge your bets theirs more than a good chance you can keep the genes going you never know they could all come through if you have a good plant try and keep it i would mate


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2010)

gotta love those evenings spent second guessing the intent of your farts  fucking sttrongarmed Feck!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

early night for all 2night then?


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 24, 2010)

LPOOPLFC08

best thing you can do if your not set up for clones yet is when your plants are finishd flowering cut the top 1/3 off the plant an trim as normal but cut the buds off the stalks on the lower 2/3rds trying not to cut any leaves off that you dont have too leave a few small popcorn buds on an then put it back under veg lights for a few weeks an youll get loads of new growth from the small bud sites you left when theres enough just cut them off as you would with normal clones 
you can also keep the original plant as a mother if you want just keep it permanently under 18 to 24 hours light an then take clones as and when needed


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

right 1 last vodka then bed! fuck the weed 2night i been smoking nearly a Q a day this last wk a tenner bottle of voders has gotta be the cheaper option!?!?!? lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2010)

ran outa mixer n this last vodka is tasteing nasty im obviously not drunk enough!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ran outa mixer n this last vodka is tasteing nasty im obviously not drunk enough!


drink another mate that usually helps if not just keep chugging i find by the time you hit the bottom it tastes the same lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> can't say without more pictures but that doesn't look anything like the exodus i've done. looks really light and pale with minimal leaves. either way though, at 4 weeks that's easily stomped all over my exodus cheese


Av put a few more pics come on judges watz the verdict I no it's not bb or ghs they have broader leaves the colours on them pics arnt rite the bud are a lighter green lots of the leaves have a tint of yellow the rims have a slight purple look To them the stems are very flimsy an lots of thc an very sticky an stinky the pic that is in veg the leaves was darker green than they apear I dnt own a proper cam the pics on me iPhone look gud but can't get them on the comp. p.s wen I got the plants they were really stressed thrips an springtails an heat plus not much moister that's y the leaves look fucked so wat are your views then?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

morning all, i still hate my girlfriend.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> right 1 last vodka then bed! fuck the weed 2night i been smoking nearly a Q a day this last wk a tenner bottle of voders has gotta be the cheaper option!?!?!? lmao



how much money does a quart cost to grow? Bet its not a tenna we worked it out and its bout 11quid an ounce.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

Morning all. Had to be into work like 20 mins early this morning, thats not how I like to roll


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

Im off to play golf in a min lol thats how i like to see a thursday out lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> how much money does a quart cost to grow? Bet its not a tenna we worked it out and its bout 11quid an ounce.


but how much is that Q worth if i dont smoke it?


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

tuchay lol


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

Smoke an 1/8 Sell 1/8? I used to have a pipe that could hold that much, took it on a college trip, man that was the trippyest day ever, went to the forbidden corner, that's some mad crazzzzzzzy stuff when your baked. 

P.s. Morning!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

mornin riffix

il end up smokin it m8 lol just been smoking loads this wk n it all adds up to some seriuos £££


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

We smoke it pretty fast too, that's what steered us towards the grow. Hopefully we can grow enough just to cover personal use lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> how much money does a quart cost to grow? Bet its not a tenna we worked it out and its bout 11quid an ounce.


i recond it out last week that i had spent £600 on my set up, that was tent, lights, nutes, watering can, soil,seeds, thermometer, perlite everything including a guess of £100 for electricity. i pulled 23 oz so that breaks down to £26. but if u take into account that uv still got all ur equipment left, say £400 worth then it breaks down to £8.69 per oz so £2.20 a q.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

oh, and i still fuckin hate her. gonna screw me a barmaid next week methinks, and i'm gonna do it drink and drug free....apart from the viagra of course.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

7 Types of Cockblockers Explained (So you know how to identify and Avoid)

1. The Gay Friend
In the Football, there's a reason why you never trade a player to a team you're going to face later on in the season: he knows everything you're going to try, and he's going to tell the other team, and suddenly you're losing 3-0 in the 80th minute, and you're standing on the sidelines thinking, "how the f*ck did this happen?" The Gay Friend knows your moves, because at the end of the day you both want the same thing: to find someone drunk enough to let you stick something in their butt. To make matters worse, unlike the seven girlfriends surrounding your prospective lady, The Gay Friend isn't catty and backstabbing, because he's not trying to go for the same wiener that she is. Consequently, he has no problem looking out for her at all costs. This means that you'll have to come prepared with a few trick plays, or have the most dedicated wingman in the entire world.

2. The Straight Male Friend
Every girl has a male friend who she's not romantically involved with, but who desperately wants to f*ck her. He's probably been friends with her for years, and may have even made out with her once or twice, when she was really drunk and without any other viable options. He's fiercely protective of her, because he honestly believes that someday she'll give up on finding someone that she actually finds attractive and settle for him. To you, he's like the river of lava that blocked the road to town in Dante's Peak, and you'll have to handle him the same way that Pierce Brosnan handled that road: just put it into four-wheel drive, get a running start, and force your way through it.

3.The Man Hating Friend
There are two different sub-categories of Man-haters: the Man-haters who always hate men (a.k.a., "The Rosie O'Donnell"), and the Man-haters who hate men because they recently got dumped. Either way, a Man-hater will do everything in their power to stop you from banging their friend. Man-haters are typically fat and ugly, and they live by one simple rule: "if nobody wants to f*ck me, then no one is f*cking you, either." They usually speak for their more attractive friends by using the pronoun "we" frequently. "We want to be left alone", "we didn't ask you to sit down", and "we'd like three orders of nachos" are all common Man-hater phrases, and all can be roughly translated to: "I'm fat and miserable, and I will have terrible gas later, but at least I won't be the only one who doesn't get f*cked tonight."

4. The Girls Night out Group
Like a sexy lesbian pillow fight, it was decided long before this night started that men were not even going to be involved in the equation. The "Girls' Night Out" group is sure to have at least two members who's sole purpose is to block cocks like they're the Stealer's offensive line. This night has been advertised and discussed within the group all week, and the last thing any girl wants is to be the one that strays from her "Girls' Night Out" friends to talk to you. If you do manage to somehow make it past the initial layer of Cockblockers and pull one away, there's no chance in hell you're taking her home. The girls in a "Girls' Night Out" group think like Soldierss: they're all going in together, and if anybody tries to f*ck one of them, the rest of them are going to beat the shit out of him.

5.Your Drunk Friend
Sometimes your best friends can become your worst enemies. If your friend is drunk to the point that he's acting Stupid, annoying, or otherwise idiotic in any way, you'll be considered guilty by association. You'll need to wriggle out of that situation in order to stand a chance. Your best bet is to make light of the situation, and then follow that with a very dark, dismal explanation of why your friend needs to get super drunk. For example, after your drunk friend gropes your target girl, mumbles something absolutely disgusting to her, and then stumbles away, just laugh and say, "Oh, man.Brian is really going to town tonight. He deserves it, though. If my parents had just told me that they weren't my real parents, and that they found me stuck in the bottom of a basket when I was two, I'd probably want to get pretty smashed, too. The fact is, I'm the only family he has left now."

6. Your Drunk Self
Alcohol is to you like Ben Affleck is to any movie: in small amounts, it can be enjoyable, but as soon as it takes over, everything turns to shit real fast. People around you start saying things like "This has gotten embarassing. We should just go." When you're that drunk, or what I like to call "Reindeer Games wasted", you cease to be cool and begin to sabotage the shit out of yourself. Normally, this occurs because you end up taking a harmless joke or topic way too far. The girl you're sloppily talking up might say something like, "Yeah, my girlfriends and I come here a lot," to which you'll respond: "Ha! I usually come in my fuggin' bafroom, you know watta I mean? Haha! Talkin' 'bout jerkin to the off. Get it?"

7. A Baby
The sound of a baby crying will instantly make a Fanny dryer than a 1980's BBC sitcom. If you've made it all the way back to your prospective lady's apartment to find that she's got a little one sleeping at home, your best bet is to take the Benny Hill approach: put on some soft music and speed things up as quickly as possible, because once that baby wakes up and starts crying, you're defenseless. It's like Lebron James: it can't be stopped, and there's no way it's going to shake your hand if it loses.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

My girlfriend asked me if I had ever pissed in the shower.

I said, "Yeah, a couple of times, accidentally."

She said, "That's disgusting! What do you mean accidentally?!"

"Hey," I said, "these things happen when you're having a shit."


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> My girlfriend asked me if I had ever pissed in the shower.
> 
> I said, "Yeah, a couple of times, accidentally."
> 
> ...


LMFAO brilliant, exactly my type of humour. That was shit!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

ah well mate you gotta laff....either that or my suicide bomber pack is gettin strapped on.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dear Minister,
I'm in the process of renewing my passport but I am a total loss to understand or believe the hoops I am being asked to jump through.

How is it that Bert Smith of T.V. Rentals Basingstoke has my address and telephone number and knows that I bought a satellite dish from them back in 1994, and yet, the Government is still asking me where I was born and on what date?

How come that nice West African immigrant chappy who comes round every Thursday night with his DVD rentals van can tell me every film or video I have had out since he started his business up eleven years ago, yet you still want me to remind you of my last three jobs, two of which were with contractors working for the government?

How come the T.V. detector van can tell if my T.V. is on, what channel I am watching and whether I have paid my licence or not, and yet if I win the government run lottery they have no idea I have won or where I am and will keep the bloody money to themselves if I fail to claim in good time.
Do you people do this by hand?

You have my birth date on numerous files you hold on me, including the one with all the income tax forms I've filed for the past 30-odd years. It's on my health insurance card, my driver's licence, on the last four passports I've had, on all those stupid customs declaration forms I've had to fill out before being allowed off the planes and boats over the last 30 years, and all those insufferable census forms that are done every ten years and the electoral registration forms I have to complete, by law, every time our lords and masters are up for re-election.

Would somebody please take note, once and for all, I was born in Maidenhead on the 4th of March 1957, my mother's name is Mary, her maiden name was Reynolds, my father's name is Robert, and I'd be absolutely astounded if that ever changed between now and the day I die!

I apologise Minister.. I'm obviously not myself this morning. But between you and me, I have simply had enough! You mail the application to my house, then you ask me for my address. What is going on? Do you have a gang of Neanderthals working there? Look at my damn picture. Do I look like Bin Laden? I don't want to activate the Fifth Reich for God's sake! I just want to go and park my weary backside on a sunny, sandy beach for a couple of week's well-earned rest away from all this crap.

Well, I have to go now, because I have to go to back to Salisbury and get another copy of my birth certificate because you lost the last one. AND to the tune of 60 quid! What a racket THAT is!! Would it be so complicated to have all the services in the same spot to assist in the issuance of a new passport the same day? But nooooo, that'd be too damn easy and maybe make sense. You'd rather have us running all over the place like chickens with our heads cut off, then find some tosser to confirm that it's really me on the goddamn picture - you know... the one where we're not allowed to smile in in case we look as if we are enjoying the process!
Hey, you know why we can't smile? 'Cause we're totally jacked off!

I served in the armed forces for more than 25 years including over ten years at the Ministry of Defence in London. I have had security clearances which allowed me to sit in the Cabinet Office, five seats away from the Prime Minister while he was being briefed on the first Gulf War and I have been doing volunteer work for the British Red Cross ever since I left the Services. However, I have to get someone 'important' to verify who I am -- you know, someone like my doctor...
who, before he got his medical degree 6 months ago WAS LIVING IN PAKISTAN...

Yours sincerely,
An Irate British Citizen.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

I ordered a book on growing, I hope it gets here today


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I ordered a book on growing, I hope it gets here today


 
lol a book, you go rollitup what u need a book for, ahh to hold the grow room door open.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

what is the book katt?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> can't say without more pictures but that doesn't look anything like the exodus i've done. looks really light and pale with minimal leaves. either way though, at 4 weeks that's easily stomped all over my exodus cheese


When did u run the exodus ttt an av u got a pic?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

It's Marijuana Growers Inside Guide by Frank Mel, a very successful botanist. I know there is loads of information on the forum, but there are so many variables and biases just going off people's opinions... it's hard to know what is solid and what just sort of works randomly. Plus, I have seen a lot of the very experienced growers still recommend lots of reading and this book specifically. I also want to get the Marijuana Garden Saver by J.C. Stitch as it's supposed to be awesome for diagnosing and curing any kind of plant ailment and Marijuana Horticulture by Jorge Cervantes


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

randomly hmm thats my style of growing


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha, on that note, it JUST arrived, looks really good!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, on that note, it JUST arrived, looks really good!


 
how much it cost?


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

Light should arrive today too, then seeds tomorrow I think  I just need to rope someone into helping me move a wardrobe, my cast finally came off my arm yesterday so I can't lift shit for now. Arms bent to fuck, but I don't fancy having then chop the bone up into little bits then plating them all back together...


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im with tip top i dont think thats exodus bobby too many leaves and the structure is different.
> 
> still looks great for 4 weeks man


What's appinin mate I have 3 cheese with all different structures coz I av fuck with the fim'ed topped and lst an they are not leafy in the slightest the pic the birds eye view dosnt show that if there was any less leaf they would be bud an stem there arnt any off the big fans left couple small ones but that's it.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> how much it cost?


I think we paid about £11 for a new one, but there were other sellers for about £8.30 and I'm sure there are cheaper used ones


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

ive not bothered getting any books on the subject yet, really strange considering i read almost nonstop, not a day goes by that i dont read. mite just invest in couple, im defo goin for cervantes coz its a fuckin legendary tome but i'll probably end up with a half dozen or so...i get kinda obsessed with things after a bit.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Light should arrive today too, then seeds tomorrow I think  I just need to rope someone into helping me move a wardrobe, my cast finally came off my arm yesterday so I can't lift shit for now. Arms bent to fuck, but I don't fancy having then chop the bone up into little bits then plating them all back together...


what light you gettng?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive not bothered getting any books on the subject yet, really strange considering i read almost nonstop, not a day goes by that i dont read. mite just invest in couple, im defo goin for cervantes coz its a fuckin legendary tome but i'll probably end up with a half dozen or so...i get kinda obsessed with things after a bit.


It's good stuff really though, isn't it? It's nice to know that doing something will be good for your plant, but it's even better to know why it's good for the plant and then you can use that understanding to perfect for your own conditions


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 25, 2010)

U can download ebooks for free I got the grow bible an there's loads of vids on torrentz all gud info.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I think we paid about £11 for a new one, but there were other sellers for about £8.30 and I'm sure there are cheaper used ones


 
cheap enough i guess, i dont mind reading them but i forget everything as soon as i put the book down again, i just grow and hope for the best


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

knowledge is power n all that i like to read just would rather read it for free on the net.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> U can download ebooks for free I got the grow bible an there's loads of vids on torrentz all gud info.


Yeah, the hubby suggested that, but I have a much shorter attention span when it comes to being on the pc and it gets to my eyes reading a lot of text on it. Books are good for me cuz I always like to read while I'm having a bubble bath and I take loooong baths lol


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> what light you gettng?


400w HPS  

And for books the high times pot smokers handbook is a good read too, picked it up in the states a while ago.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Yeah, the hubby suggested that, but I have a much shorter attention span when it comes to being on the pc and it gets to my eyes reading a lot of text on it. Books are good for me cuz I always like to read while I'm having a bubble bath and I take loooong baths lol


It's true, wer talking like 3 to 4 hour baths, I like to call that my COD playing time!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> 400w HPS
> 
> And for books the high times pot smokers handbook is a good read too, picked it up in the states a while ago.


 
cool just got my 400 with dual spec last week, had a 250 for a month but decided it wasnt enough, i love my 400, cant believe i stuck with enviros for so long lol. you usually grow with a 400?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> cool just got my 400 with dual spec last week, had a 250 for a month but decided it wasnt enough, i love my 400, cant believe i stuck with enviros for so long lol. you usually grow with a 400?


why did ya stick with enviros for so long then del?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

i was workin with a 600 dual spec doing the exact same grow as my buddy, same nutes, tent the lot but i threw in another 400 dual spec about 4 weeks into flower and pulled an extra 6 oz at the end. although next flower plans will be tent (1) with 2 x 400 dual spec and tent (2) 1 x 600 dual spec( although if i get the chance of a cheap 400 set up it'll go into tent 2) limiting numbers to 4 plants a tent, i consider that the optimum amount.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> cool just got my 400 with dual spec last week, had a 250 for a month but decided it wasnt enough, i love my 400, cant believe i stuck with enviros for so long lol. you usually grow with a 400?


i havnt even started growing yet haha. this will be my first attempt .


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> i havnt even started growing yet haha. this will be my first attempt .


its easy enuff mate, the fact that your in here reading about it kinda shows that uv got the drive to find out how to do it rite mate, the only tricks to growing are just to pay attention to ur plants, keep away from gimmics and dont panic( we've all done it at the sight of a yellow leaf or a possible hermie but all these things can be fixed). best of luck when u do get started, u'll end up more caught up in growing than in smoking, if uv got mates doing it you'll find its all u talk about and watch out or u'll end up giving your grandpa advice on how to grow the vegetables in his garden


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

I once used sodium hydroxide to convert cocaine hydrochloride into methylbenzoylecgonine.

Just for the crack, like.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> its easy enuff mate, the fact that your in here reading about it kinda shows that uv got the drive to find out how to do it rite mate, the only tricks to growing are just to pay attention to ur plants, keep away from gimmics and dont panic( we've all done it at the sight of a yellow leaf or a possible hermie but all these things can be fixed). best of luck when u do get started, u'll end up more caught up in growing than in smoking, if uv got mates doing it you'll find its all u talk about and watch out or u'll end up giving your grandpa advice on how to grow the vegetables in his garden


Yeah, we just trying to research as much as possible b4 we start so we know what we are doing and I think we have a pritty good idea now  should be starting our first grow this weekend


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Yeah, we just trying to research as much as possible b4 we start so we know what we are doing and I think we have a pritty good idea now  should be starting our first grow this weekend


Do you guys like trainwreck?


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> Do you guys like trainwreck?


Never tryed it, I've never been able to smoke anything that I've known what it was round here  oh except for like 1 week a year or so ago we got some we knew was blueberry.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Never tryed it, I've never been able to smoke anything that I've known what it was round here  oh except for like 1 week a year or so ago we got some we knew was blueberry.


I included a th seeds feminized a-train seed with your order.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I included a th seeds feminized a-train seed with your order.


sweet, thanks! Will definitly give it a grow and a good ol' toke.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't knowingly had it, but there have been loads of times where I don't know what I'm smoking haha. The A-train looks really nice though, it'll be nice to have some variety and try something different! Thanks Speedy


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> why did ya stick with enviros for so long then del?


 
when i started growing i had to do it under a bed so used enviros, since then i have more space but still small, 3ft x just under 4ft x 3ft high, everyone kept saying hps would be to hot, bastards lied, they are hot but not to hot.... enviros really did seem good and ive grown some great bud but now well im in love with the new lights, 91000 lumens in a very tight space yahoo.... big kid i am


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

hey speedy, whats up with paypal, tried to buy some seeds off you and wouldnt recognise my card, had to give my custom to the london boys


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

Wheee, our light just got here


----------



## High Time 420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Can anyone help me out, i want speedys seedz web site but cannot find it, anyone know?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hey speedy, whats up with paypal, tried to buy some seeds off you and wouldnt recognise my card, had to give my custom to the london boys


probably to do with the billing address, has to match the card details pretty closely.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

High Time 420 said:


> Can anyone help me out, i want speedys seedz web site but cannot find it, anyone know?


speedyseedz.com


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

just harvested my bubblebomb, thc bomb x bubblegum


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> just harvested my bubblebomb, thc bomb x bubblegum


big buddha's bubble bomb looks interesting.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> just harvested my bubblebomb, thc bomb x bubblegum


Those buds look nice!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> just harvested my bubblebomb, thc bomb x bubblegum


looks lovely m8 what lights did you use?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> big buddha's bubble bomb looks interesting.


 
its my own cross i did a year or 2 back, still got around 500 seeds


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> its my own cross i did a year or 2 back, still got around 500 seeds


I know the seeds store for awhile, but they're still good after a year or 2?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Those buds look nice!


 
got some lovely colours to it, will give a report, will be growing lots of these, got 2 on 12-12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I know the seeds store for awhile, but they're still good after a year or 2?


 
they seem to germ even better now, i just put them in a vitamin bottle in a cool place


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey people!I have a wee favour to ask,can anyone tell me their preferences for using pk 13-14?Like do you guys use it just once or for a few weeks,I get it that your trying to aim for the right day when the plants using pk the most,so it would be better using it for a couple of weeks,right?Any advice is appreciated,cheers!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> looks lovely m8 what lights did you use?


 
was under a 250 envirolite for its regeneration ( 2nd time flowered } then a 70 watt hps and then i got a 250 hps and finished under that.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> they seem to germ even better now, i just put them in a vitamin bottle in a cool place


That's awesome!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jimmy MacDonald, a City Councillor from Glasgow, was asked on a local live radio talk show, just what he thought about the allegations of torture of suspected terrorists. 
His reply prompted his ejection from the studio, but to thunderous applause from the audience. 

HIS STATEMENT : 

'If hooking up one raghead terrorist's testicles to a car battery gets the truth out of the lying little camelshagger to save just one Scottish soldier's life, then I have only three things to say, Red is positive, Black is negative, and make sure his nuts are wet.'


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

sorry if that was a bit racist but i just couldnt stop laffin at it.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

Hahaha that's class


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

love it


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hey people!I have a wee favour to ask,can anyone tell me their preferences for using pk 13-14?Like do you guys use it just once or for a few weeks,I get it that your trying to aim for the right day when the plants using pk the most,so it would be better using it for a couple of weeks,right?Any advice is appreciated,cheers!


i use it m8 but im growin in soil, i use it from the start of the 5th wk till the end of the 7th wk thats on a 9wk strain.

i also use higher doseage than the bottle says n ive never had ne burn.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> Do you guys like trainwreck?


im growing 5 trainwreck rite now and my mate is due harvesting a few in around 2 weeks, what i will say about it is that when ur growing it its a very pale green leaf colour, almost as if its wanting nutes( this is not the case because mine has just been repotted in miracle gro) and has what appears to be quite a heavy idica look when growing, real fat , broad leavesand short bushy shape, dunno what the smokes like yet but i'll keep u posted when its cropped and dried. east enuff grow with my mates, no probs at all and mine looks as if its gaunna be ok too.fingers crossed. any one tried growing 'pure gold' ? im slow vegging a couple for my mate right now and its a fuckin nice plant, maybe the best ive efer seen, tight node spacing, lovely broad dark green waxy leaves, bushing perfectly likea xmas tree. ill try and get sum pics up.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im growing 5 trainwreck rite now and my mate is due harvesting a few in around 2 weeks, what i will say about it is that when ur growing it its a very pale green leaf colour, almost as if its wanting nutes( this is not the case because mine has just been repotted in miracle gro) and has what appears to be quite a heavy idica look when growing, real fat , broad leavesand short bushy shape, dunno what the smokes like yet but i'll keep u posted when its cropped and dried. east enuff grow with my mates, no probs at all and mine looks as if its gaunna be ok too.fingers crossed. any one tried growing 'pure gold' ? im slow vegging a couple for my mate right now and its a fuckin nice plant, maybe the best ive efer seen, tight node spacing, lovely broad dark green waxy leaves, bushing perfectly likea xmas tree. ill try and get sum pics up.


which trainwreck strain have you got buddy?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> which trainwreck strain have you got buddy?


ummmm, not too sure, got it from ghs a couple of months ago, i'll hunt around and find the box/wrapper. got a lott of dna gen seeds at the time. it may be arcata(or sumthin like that)


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ummmm, not too sure, got it from ghs a couple of months ago, i'll hunt around and find the box/wrapper. got a lott of dna gen seeds at the time. it may be arcata(or sumthin like that)


it was more the bank that bred the more than anything but if they were ghs then that was fair enough.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 25, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i use it m8 but im growin in soil, i use it from the start of the 5th wk till the end of the 7th wk thats on a 9wk strain.
> 
> i also use higher doseage than the bottle says n ive never had ne burn.


I'm using soil too mate,cheers for that,I will do as you say,its Skunk 1 I'm growing,ment to be 8-10 weeks but I think it might be longer,thanks again for the advice


----------



## leeB (Mar 25, 2010)

growers ha anyone here grown c45 and is it anygood??????


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Evening all

How is every1 this fine Tthursday.

I'm feelin a little gansta (hope he doesnt mind lol) got some 50 cent on


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2010)

evening smar3t i was getting abit gangster myself today lol listening to skinnymans council estate of mind! check me blood lmao

hows you neway?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening smar3t i was getting abit gangster myself today lol listening to skinnymans council estate of mind! check me blood lmao
> 
> hows you neway?


Aight Sambo lol

Fo shzzle ma nizzle, just kickin it with my homeboy lol i came over all manly n black then, its been one of those days lol

Im good thanks mate, just fillin in fuckin forms for Tax credits, thought i had lost my P45 so just had my mate rummagin in the recyle bin for it, he wasnt even gonna look in the garbage bin, so that was my job lol... fuckin found it though... in my paperwork pile lol... worth lookin for though as i could get an extra £50 a week... happy days.

Hows u bro?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha, I like some Three 6 mafia when I'm feelin thuggin


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

Iranian Air Defence Radar: 'Unknown aircraft you are in Iranian airspace. Identify yourself.' 
Aircraft: 'This is a United States aircraft. I am in Iraqi airspace.' 
Air Defence Radar: 'You are in Iranian airspace. If you do not depart our airspace we will launch interceptor aircraft!' 
Aircraft: 'This is a United States Marine Corps FA-18 fighter. Send 'em up, I'll wait!' 
Air Defense Radar: (no response .... total silence)


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

ive been listenin too some real old schooll east london skinhead music most of the day, sham 69, reminds me of the old glue sniffin and merrydown days of my gloriously mis-spent youth, dr. martins boots, skintight bleached jeans, shaved head and a fuckin attitude the size antartica


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, I like some Three 6 mafia when I'm feelin thuggin


Hey KittyKatt

Now ur just gettin all technical with ur thuggin lol... dont really know the Three 6 mafia, i prefer my white mans black man music, ie eminem, fiddy, dre and J zed lol.

How u doin anywho homegirl?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive been listenin too some real old schooll east london skinhead music most of the day, sham 69, reminds me of the old glue sniffin and merrydown days of my gloriously mis-spent youth, dr. martins boots, skintight bleached jeans, shaved head and a fuckin attitude the size antartica


cant beat the blood red docs, n the bleached white jeans, its a good look, just cant really get away with it these days, although i did see that same look in town a few month back, he was struttuin his stuff proudly wearing his screwdriver 88 t-shirt lol

my mis-spent youth was a propper mad mix rangin from slight racist look to chilled stoner to acid muchin mentalist lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey KittyKatt
> 
> Now ur just gettin all technical with ur thuggin lol... dont really know the Three 6 mafia, i prefer my white mans black man music, ie eminem, fiddy, dre and J zed lol.
> 
> How u doin anywho homegirl?


Haha, I do like those too  Give this a listen, beats are nice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuvzabGqFF8

I'm good, just relaxin after a day at work, how is you?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> cant beat the blood red docs, n the bleached white jeans, its a good look, just cant really get away with it these days, although i did see that same look in town a few month back, he was struttuin his stuff proudly wearing his screwdriver 88 t-shirt lol
> 
> my mis-spent youth was a propper mad mix rangin from slight racist look to chilled stoner to acid muchin mentalist lol


skrewdriver, lol, i just got one of there albums the other day, first time ive listened to them since i guess the early 90's, fuckin terrible. i was kinda into the full on nazi shit at that time but it was more to piss off other people, especially the fuckin middle class socialists my college was full of, christ i fuckin hated those patronising cunts, im born and bred in the mining areas of ayrshire, u actually cant get more bloody working class than me, my dad and my grandfathers and great grandfathers worked down the pits and i had to listen to the sons and daughters of fuckin lawyers, doctors and business consultants tellin me alout the fuckin down trodden masses, so i turned into uber skin'ead and fuckin ranted like adolf at a rally, spouting some incredibly offensive shit, like no trials for suspected ira terrorists, just summary public execution for the entire family as a deterent, pmsl, it was fuckin great fun, sum of the older students and lecturers could work me out but i recon i had most of them believing me, and more than a few scarily enuff agreeing


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Haha, I do like those too  Give this a listen, beats are nice
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuvzabGqFF8
> 
> I'm good, just relaxin after a day at work, how is you?


No bad no bad, might have to get an album or 2, give em a propper listen.

If u want good beats though, give this a listen... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucCTpHdNqY4

And Im good thanks, just chillin as per.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> skrewdriver, lol, i just got one of there albums the other day, first time ive listened to them since i guess the early 90's, fuckin terrible. i was kinda into the full on nazi shit at that time but it was more to piss off other people, especially the fuckin middle class socialists my college was full of, christ i fuckin hated those patronising cunts, im born and bred in the mining areas of ayrshire, u actually cant get more bloody working class than me, my dad and my grandfathers and great grandfathers worked down the pits and i had to listen to the sons and daughters of fuckin lawyers, doctors and business consultants tellin me alout the fuckin down trodden masses, so i turned into uber skin'ead and fuckin ranted like adolf at a rally, spouting some incredibly offensive shit, like no trials for suspected ira terrorists, just summary public execution for the entire family as a deterent, pmsl, it was fuckin great fun, sum of the older students and lecturers could work me out but i recon i had most of them believing me, and more than a few scarily enuff agreeing


lol i know what u mean with doin it just to piss people off, half the fun is gettin the reaction, i just liked the look more than anything, although im a lil skinny, so most people thought i was gay than racist lol

I cant be doin with the fookin snooty students, some of the girls are ok, if only to look at n fuck sensless, but they dont half talk some shit, once they start talkin there regurgatated speel its time to fuck off n look elswhere.

I think people prob agreed with you as they tend to be sheep, they bleet on have no opinions of there own, either that or u looked that fuckin menacing they didnt want to offend n just went with u, im guessing the latter lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

more pot films pleaseeee


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> No bad no bad, might have to get an album or 2, give em a propper listen.
> 
> If u want good beats though, give this a listen... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucCTpHdNqY4
> 
> And Im good thanks, just chillin as per.


It's not bad, I'm not a huge hardcore fan, more drum n bass when it comes to beats. Virus Syndicate is nice


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> more pot films pleaseeee


As in Half Baked or like documentary type?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> It's not bad, I'm not a huge hardcore fan, more drum n bass when it comes to beats. Virus Syndicate is nice


[youtube]77c3GbND-GE[/youtube]


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> It's not bad, I'm not a huge hardcore fan, more drum n bass when it comes to beats. Virus Syndicate is nice


 
Im a gabber jabba, i love my hardcore, pretty much all i listen to from morning till night, i do like my D'n'B aswell though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TpQH2GNtAg

Always went down well when i played a D'n'B set


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> [youtube]77c3GbND-GE[/youtube]


 
Hey SS... make u sound like a nazi storm trooper lol

Cant beat a bit of hellraiser.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> [youtube]77c3GbND-GE[/youtube]


That's nice, especially after having been out for a spliff


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGU6WFl9SvM


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGU6WFl9SvM


i'm on a temporary pc, no sound on this one


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

just throwin in a classic

[YOUTUBE]Um08IJhw3r0[/YOUTUBE]

Should be the RIU anthem


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i'm on a temporary pc, no sound on this one


Aw thats no good man

Apparently I'm making pancakes and bacon for dinner lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

jeez im feckin tired, lookin after my one year old since 8 this morning has really fuckin killed me, half an hour break to repot my clone and thats been the only fuckin time off all day, think im gonna pop a couple of tramadol and go sleepy baw baw soon


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Aw thats no good man
> 
> Apparently I'm making pancakes and bacon for dinner lol


Love pancakes, but gotta be sweet not savory... cant be arsed cookin again so i think ima send my mate the chippy, i cant keep goin they must think i never eat healthy food lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> jeez im feckin tired, lookin after my one year old since 8 this morning has really fuckin killed me, half an hour break to repot my clone and thats been the only fuckin time off all day, think im gonna pop a couple of tramadol and go sleepy baw baw soon


lol i feel for ya mate, kids are awesome, but fuckin hard work. a J few pills n early night sounds good to me.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dura... i think i read a post of yours and u stated that u use home made c02, i been reading this thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/258474-homemade-co2-guide.html is that how you do it, and is it worth it, and if so when would be the best times to use it ?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Dura... i think i read a post of yours and u stated that u use home made c02, i been reading this thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/258474-homemade-co2-guide.html is that how you do it, and is it worth it, and if so when would be the best times to use it ?


almost exactly the same but i didnt bother with the twin bubble air lock thingy, i just drilled a hole in the bottle cap and added the sugar/yeast water. it did spill on my tent floor, musta foamed up but it just wiped off and the next time i sat it on a plant pot tray. i didnt get round to it till half way thru flowering but i dont know if it worked but the yeast was only 75p so what the hell mite as well give it ago, sure as shit didnt coz any problems mate, i'll be doin it all the way thru my present grow


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 25, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Love pancakes, but gotta be sweet not savory... cant be arsed cookin again so i think ima send my mate the chippy, i cant keep goin they must think i never eat healthy food lol


Yeah I like sweet ones too, these are the big fat kind with maple syrup


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> almost exactly the same but i didnt bother with the twin bubble air lock thingy, i just drilled a hole in the bottle cap and added the sugar/yeast water. it did spill on my tent floor, musta foamed up but it just wiped off and the next time i sat it on a plant pot tray. i didnt get round to it till half way thru flowering but i dont know if it worked but the yeast was only 75p so what the hell mite as well give it ago, sure as shit didnt coz any problems mate, i'll be doin it all the way thru my present grow


Will be gettin some yeast n plenty of sugar along with a new HVK fan this weekend then, anythin to help my girls breath better.

Thanks mate.


Right im offsky.

Take it easy mate, all.

Peace


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 26, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hey people!I have a wee favour to ask,can anyone tell me their preferences for using pk 13-14?Like do you guys use it just once or for a few weeks,I get it that your trying to aim for the right day when the plants using pk the most,so it would be better using it for a couple of weeks,right?Any advice is appreciated,cheers!


Ello mate am just doing a little experiment because most people are saying 3 weeks into flowering or 3 weeks b4 harvest so am gona do both just finished the 3 week in 1. an I can c the difference already then am gona give her a small dose 3 week b4 harvest. I do this for 1 week I hand feed coco with big pots an it takes 2 to 3 feeds within that week no water in between she will start to show signs nutz burn that's wen u stop. Ps it's all how the bud is formed to wen to add shouldn't realy use time as in wen to add your pk because each plant is different canna will tell u to add wen the buds are starting to turn into little popcorn buds then they fill out I think I added mine at the rite time because the buds was rapid growth there is a few pics a couple pages back at 4 week in hope this helps an I think nutz stay around longer in soil than coco so watch your plants health close wen adding it.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 26, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i'm on a temporary pc, no sound on this one


Parcel arrived today! Cheers speedy.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 26, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Parcel arrived today! Cheers speedy.


no probs riffix, hope you enjoy them


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

none of you buggers worked out how to get in here....ah youth...pretty to look but a bit dim....lol...cya all the morra when the servers are back up.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

took me all fuckin day!!!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> took me all fuckin day!!!


I've got email notifications on, so when i get a pm a copy of it goes through to my email.

I was hoping to get your email addy dura, email me at [email protected]


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

sent it mate.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> sent it mate.


replied mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 26, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> replied mate



also added instant messenger on the email you gave me if you have it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

we have lift off the servers have started again, thank fuck, i was actually having to converse with the pot washer there, christ lets all pray to server god that this dont happen again......oh god that was a long fuckin day


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

Paddy's on a bus when a blonde starts breastfeeding her baby. She says, "Come on now & eat up or I'll give it to that man over there." 5 minutes later she says it again & again 10 minutes later until Paddy looks over & shouts, "For fucks sake Missus, will you make your mind up! I should've got off 3 stops ago!"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

The Times Online:

March 18, 2010
Vienna Boys Choir caught up in sex abuse scandals

-Written by Roger Boyes

I think somebody else should have written that delicate article to be fair.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've passed an audition for the Scottish version of "The Chronicles of Narnia."

It's called, "Lying Pissed in the Wardrobe."


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> we have lift off the servers have started again, thank fuck, i was actually having to converse with the pot washer there, christ lets all pray to server god that this dont happen again......oh god that was a long fuckin day


i was wondering how u managed 2 do it, then just got my proxy up as the site came back online lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i was wondering how u managed 2 do it, then just got my proxy up as the site came back online lol


u could back door in earlier if u signed in and went to new posts, then search ur own name and just jump direct to any thread uv been on.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2010)

wouldnt even let me sign in lol, could view the site though lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 26, 2010)

hey guys hope every1s good had a little sample of my bc it's shaping up well at the mo


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

i had to talk to my girlfriend ALL FUCKIN DAY coz of that fuckin server problem, and then i had to go to the kids playgroup, fuckin 'pirate petes', to listen to hordes of screamin crying snotty lice ridden shitty nappied special needs lookin sprogs and ive not had a drink for TWO FUCKING WEEKS. wheres my fuckin pump action i'm gonna shoot sum cunt for no reason whatsoever........nah its ok , the whole celtic/tony mowbary thing has chilled me right out....for - nil beating from st mirren hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

I was having a shit earlier when I had a thought - I should probably change my pants.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I was having a shit earlier when I had a thought - I should probably change my pants.



I was having a shit in mcdonalds yesterday when i thought, theres a time and place for everything.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

i went to the doctors and told him my sex life with the mrs was gettin boring, same routine same position etc so he suggested i should spice it up a bit with sum surprise sex , just grab her skirt up panties down and take her over the freezer, so i gave it a shot...she loved it ....being barred from tescos is a bit shit though


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2010)

My Missus asked me "When your away on your Lads trips, do you think about me?"
Apparently "Only to stop myself coming too quickly" wasn't the answer she wanted to hear!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

wakey wakey......wot a fuckin time to be up on a non working day....hold on i dont work......fuckin kids woke me up....thats shit. i hate my girlfriend , fertile bitch.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 27, 2010)

dura72 said:


> My Missus asked me "When your away on your Lads trips, do you think about me?"
> Apparently "Only to stop myself coming too quickly" wasn't the answer she wanted to hear!





dura72 said:


> wakey wakey......wot a fuckin time to be up on a non working day....hold on i dont work......fuckin kids woke me up....thats shit. i hate my girlfriend , fertile bitch.


 lol u crack me up dura wot would ur misses think if she read all this lol puff puff pass sum co cheese


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 27, 2010)

Morning all, how is every one doing this rather fine saturday.

Got a shoppin trip for flower nutes today and a new HVK125A, gonna treat my ladies.



rasclot said:


> lol u crack me up dura wot would ur misses think if she read all this lol puff puff pass sum co cheese


Hey Ras... I reckon Dura is madly in love with his missus, calls her Hunny Bunny n all that lol


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 27, 2010)

morning! half day at work almost over! was gonna plant my seeds last night but my arm is still so bad i cant stand to lift a joint to my mouth with it so i wasnt gonna try moving a wardrobe from the shed to upstairs with one friend to help..


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

its ok , she cant read, shes a fuckin spaz.....


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

shes not feelin to well, i better take her to the doctors, anyone know where harold shipman is


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dura72 said:


> shes not feelin to well, i better take her to the doctors, anyone know where harold shipman is


why do you just take up to the highlands and tell her she can see something special if she leans over then give her an elbow


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> why do you just take up to the highlands and tell her she can see something special if she leans over then give her an elbow


or you could use a classis scottish phrase i heard many years ago,

I still don't fully understand its meaning but here goes.

ye should chib that bitch in the puss


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 27, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> or you could use a classis scottish phrase i heard many years ago,
> 
> I still don't fully understand its meaning but here goes.
> 
> ye should chib that bitch in the puss


PUNCH HER IN THE VAGINA - at least i think thats what it meens


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I tend to have a cigarette before sex. That way, when I'm finished I can go straight to sleep. Fuck Her.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> or you could use a classis scottish phrase i heard many years ago,
> 
> I still don't fully understand its meaning but here goes.
> 
> ye should chib that bitch in the puss


lol.very good. a chib is a noun and a verb, as a noun its a weapon, usually a knife, as a verb its the action of usin the aforementioned weapon. puss is face. there you go lads,translation complete lol. ahd raither pit ma fuckin steel tae capped bits richt in her fuckin coupon.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol.very good. a chib is a noun and a verb, as a noun its a weapon, usually a knife, as a verb its the action of usin the aforementioned weapon. puss is face. there you go lads,translation complete lol. ahd raither pit ma fuckin steel tae capped bits richt in her fuckin coupon.


I so imagine groundskeeper willy saying it too


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 27, 2010)

dura72 said:


> skrewdriver, lol, i just got one of there albums the other day, first time ive listened to them since i guess the early 90's, fuckin terrible. i was kinda into the full on nazi shit at that time but it was more to piss off other people, especially the fuckin middle class socialists my college was full of, christ i fuckin hated those patronising cunts, im born and bred in the mining areas of ayrshire, u actually cant get more bloody working class than me, my dad and my grandfathers and great grandfathers worked down the pits and i had to listen to the sons and daughters of fuckin lawyers, doctors and business consultants tellin me alout the fuckin down trodden masses, so i turned into uber skin'ead and fuckin ranted like adolf at a rally, spouting some incredibly offensive shit, like no trials for suspected ira terrorists, just summary public execution for the entire family as a deterent, pmsl, it was fuckin great fun, sum of the older students and lecturers could work me out but i recon i had most of them believing me, and more than a few scarily enuff agreeing


Hey Dura,I live in an old mining village,like you,my pupa was a miner too,my town was a hard place to grow up like most mining towns.I know exactly how you feel,I fell out big time with my exes father,according to him the miners strike in the 80s was the miners fault,Maggie had the right idea he said,those bastards left me and my kids in darkness!Cue a big argument!Is all the land getting developed around your area?Thats what its like here new houses everywhere.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

i hate maggie thatcher more than any person thats ever walked the face of this planet, i would slowly peal the skin from her children and grandchildren in front of her and using my most extreme ability to imagine i would kill them and then her and any person with so much as 1% of her dna. i would anhillate all even remotely connected her.....she is the only person that can make me feel that way... i was there in 84 and watched my country and people 'raped' as a result of her economic policies and attempts to enrich the south of england...my temper on this subject is so fuckin cold u could freeze the sun.... if i ever reached power in this country the repercussion s of that period would make hitlers final solution look like a mere over reaction...anyone who gained so much as a pound note from that period would be tortured, raped, mutilated and burned. and there families would follow, there names would be removed from any and all record books, they would not have ever existed ....on this subject and only this subject i kid you not


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

well im in a bit of better mood now although i really realy really want a fuckin drink....its drivin me nuts....bit of charlie, few 'e' and sum valium for later, ive got an engagment party to go to...any yes its not my own....i'll be attending my funeral before my engagment.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hey Dura,I live in an old mining village,like you,my pupa was a miner too,my town was a hard place to grow up like most mining towns.I know exactly how you feel,I fell out big time with my exes father,according to him the miners strike in the 80s was the miners fault,Maggie had the right idea he said,those bastards left me and my kids in darkness!Cue a big argument!Is all the land getting developed around your area?Thats what its like here new houses everywhere.


yeah lotta new houses going up but all the council ones are being knocked down, whole streets are away. the village has less than half the population that it had inthe mid 80s, i moved away myself but not that far just a few miles to a larger town


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 27, 2010)

just planted! we will probs start a journal once theres something to post about.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2010)

what was so bad about maggie then? im asking not fighting lol i was born in 82 and she did stay in power for a fair ol while so musta done something right no?


----------



## anonymuss (Mar 27, 2010)

i just watched saving grace so i belong here now

i make an excellent point


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 27, 2010)

hey sambo just having a look at your rep thread it's warming up on there lol what you reckon mate bitch fights coming up lol?


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Mar 27, 2010)

I was born 82 as well so I'm not the best person but she did shut all the collierys in Scotland,fucked us right up but labours not much better right now.They are all the same.Vote for Howard Marks,lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo just having a look at your rep thread it's warming up on there lol what you reckon mate bitch fights coming up lol?


i dunno dragon with all that rep malarky i couldnt give a fuck how much rep i got or dont got lol im hear to read up n have a chat m8.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 27, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i dunno dragon with all that rep malarky i couldnt give a fuck how much rep i got or dont got lol im hear to read up n have a chat m8.


lol i meant about the london pair arranging a meet mate i thought it was great arguing like little girls lol


----------



## dSTDENIZ (Mar 27, 2010)

why do you guys always eat beans


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dSTDENIZ said:


> why do you guys always eat beans


because you can have lunch for 20p if you shop clever, means more money for drugs


----------



## dSTDENIZ (Mar 27, 2010)

whats 20 p lol 20$?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dSTDENIZ said:


> whats 20 p lol 20$?


about 36 cents


----------



## dSTDENIZ (Mar 27, 2010)

ohhh lol thats cheap


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dSTDENIZ said:


> ohhh lol thats cheap


if you shop right you can buy a can of beans for as little as 13 cents.

I don't like em personally, i think they taste like bullets. Today for lunch I had dominos


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 27, 2010)

Ewwww beans


----------



## dSTDENIZ (Mar 27, 2010)

eww beans are gross lol

i always wondered why every british reality show i've ever watched always ate beans.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dSTDENIZ said:


> eww beans are gross lol
> 
> i always wondered why every british reality show i've ever watched always ate beans.


A lot of girls don't like beans, I still think back to of mice and men, and he wants ketchup on his beans.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 27, 2010)

They're everywhere, man. I stay away from that business though


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> They're everywhere, man. I stay away from that business though


I bet you love salmon though, most chicks dig salmon.


----------



## dSTDENIZ (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL i <3 british people

hence why im going to london in the summer!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

dSTDENIZ said:


> LOL i <3 british people
> 
> hence why im going to london in the summer!


giggidy giggidy


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 27, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I bet you love salmon though, most chicks dig salmon.


It's ok, I'm not a big fish fan... if I have a choice, I rather fish n chips


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> It's ok, I'm not a big fish fan... if I have a choice, I rather fish n chips


you've lived here too long huh

i use the fish n chip shop probably once every few months, I love to cook too much.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 27, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you've lived here too long huh
> 
> i use the fish n chip shop probably once every few months, I love to cook too much.


I haven't been here too long, but fish fresh out of the north sea is yummy! We cook a lot at home too, but not fish very often so it's nice to get as a takeout on occasion


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I haven't been here too long, but fish fresh out of the north sea is yummy! We cook a lot at home too, but not fish very often so it's nice to get as a takeout on occasion


did you know that most fish sold these days as "cod" or what you believe to be cod, like 100% fillet in fish fingers isn't actually cod at all because stocks are so low on cod in the sea.

Most white fish passed as cod these days is actually alaskan pollock


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2010)

jeez im nutted


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love salmon, used to be a game keeper many moons ago, think thats where I picked up the taste for it. Mmm smoked salmon and scrambled egg for brekie, yummy.

How are you all this fine sunny sunday? Bloody clocks went forward today and confused the hell out of me.


----------



## muncher27 (Mar 28, 2010)

good afternoon how is every body?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> did you know that most fish sold these days as "cod" or what you believe to be cod, like 100% fillet in fish fingers isn't actually cod at all because stocks are so low on cod in the sea.
> 
> Most white fish passed as cod these days is actually alaskan pollock


Yeah, you see that a lot in the states too, but I don't think they say it is cod. We live right on the coast here so when we get fish it's fresh out the sea, so there shouldn't be anything alaskan in it lol. Not that it would make much difference to me


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 28, 2010)

muncher27 said:


> good afternoon how is every body?


I'm good, how are you?


----------



## tnewton (Mar 28, 2010)

UK GROW THREAD! hi just became a member, just got 5 green-o-matics from attitude a few days ago and realy excited! im guna germ them nxt weekend coz im nt at home atm. just wonderin if any1 could help/advise me on growing autos in uk weather as im growin them outdoors. my last grow was very sucesful which was my first grow aswel. i grew 4 hollands hope which grew MASSIVE! and havested a happy amount off them. so yeah any advise would b great thanx!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 28, 2010)

tnewton said:


> UK GROW THREAD! hi just became a member, just got 5 green-o-matics from attitude a few days ago and realy excited! im guna germ them nxt weekend coz im nt at home atm. just wonderin if any1 could help/advise me on growing autos in uk weather as im growin them outdoors. my last grow was very sucesful which was my first grow aswel. i grew 4 hollands hope which grew MASSIVE! and havested a happy amount off them. so yeah any advise would b great thanx!


I cant give you any advice on outdoor grows but welcome to RIU and too the UK thread.

I'd love to do some outdoor grows here in scotland, love the idea of climbing a hill and planting some seedings in random places.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

hey uk hope alls good any1 else have a window licker moment this mo? i had a phone call off the misses at half 9 saying i'd over slept bolted up run straight into the bedroom door nearly k.o ing myself lol only to hit the lights off and go back to bed for my alarm to go off half hour later i didn't have a clue about the clocks changing lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Evening all

Chillin with the audio bullys new album... so far 8/10.. been a long wait on this album



W Dragon said:


> hey uk hope alls good any1 else have a window licker moment this mo? i had a phone call off the misses at half 9 saying i'd over slept bolted up run straight into the bedroom door nearly k.o ing myself lol only to hit the lights off and go back to bed for my alarm to go off half hour later i didn't have a clue about the clocks changing lol


Hey Dragon, hows things ?

lolol i knew the clocks went forward, but got totally wasted last night and when i woke this morning it had slipped my mind, was only my mate knocking me up an hour early that i realised the real time, so no biggy lol.

How ur lil ones doin mate? 

I got my temps to 82F with 600w now, the new 125A extraction helped huge amounts, that and swapping the 100A to air in aswell, i needed the new fan as the bathroom fan was making some really unhealthy noises... wasnt stealth anymore lol... think im gonna leave it on 600 for another 2 week then flip back to 400 and throw a 125cfl in for lower buds.

Happy Days


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Chillin with the audio bullys new album... so far 8/10.. been a long wait on this album
> 
> ...


all good mate apart from a small headache lol all good your end mate? 
lucky your mate knocking you up, ive spoke to a couple of the lads today they've been tying to get me out on the beer but decided on a smoke instead half of them didn't know the clocks had gone forward doesn't say alot about us a welsh when it comes to timing lol
haven't got a clue about the album mate i don't listen to alot of music and if i do it's usually the radio or the rock channel on tv lol
the chronic arent looking to good at the mo they,ve taken a funny turn since re potting them a few leaves have turned colors and gone crispy and almost dead looking, i don't think it's anything to worry about as they seem healthy other than that i'll foliar feed in a couple of days depending on what happens with them but should be ok they went into bio-bizz soil,
good news on the temps mate it sounds like a good plan looks like their goona be spoiled bitches lol how they looking through the stretch mate?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> all good mate apart from a small headache lol all good your end mate?
> lucky your mate knocking you up, ive spoke to a couple of the lads today they've been tying to get me out on the beer but decided on a smoke instead half of them didn't know the clocks had gone forward doesn't say alot about us a welsh when it comes to timing lol
> haven't got a clue about the album mate i don't listen to alot of music and if i do it's usually the radio or the rock channel on tv lol
> the chronic arent looking to good at the mo they,ve taken a funny turn since re potting them a few leaves have turned colors and gone crispy and almost dead looking, i don't think it's anything to worry about as they seem healthy other than that i'll foliar feed in a couple of days depending on what happens with them but should be ok they went into bio-bizz soil,
> good news on the temps mate it sounds like a good plan looks like their goona be spoiled bitches lol how they looking through the stretch mate?


Few more joints should sort that headache out no probs lol... nah i was pissed at him for knocking me up, even though it was the right time, could of just done with a few more hrs in bed, dont blame u on staying in mate, day of the beer for me today, feel like shiteeee, just wish i had a J to ease the transition between alcholl fueld days n nights to early night n work lol.

Shitty about ur ladies lookin a bit worse for wear, maybe a little stress?, fingers crossed that they are ok, how long you got left on them ?

Yeah they lookin good mate, i was amazed at how much they have stretched, they havent stretched alot really, but compared to how compact they was after the veg under CFLs there is a bit, the HPS is def making them grow, so long as they happy though, tis all that matters lol... will take some pics of them in a bit, not updated for a while.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

evening all

just made meself lamb chops, aunt bessy roastys n yorkshire puds hmmmmm went down a treat lol

now i just dunno weather to ava few smokes of the ol blueberry or get a half bottle of vodders? for some1 whos always saying how much i dont really like booze i seem to get drunk alot lol think it will be the vodders am getting fed up with smoking been on a binge this last wk or so.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all
> 
> just made meself lamb chops, aunt bessy roastys n yorkshire puds hmmmmm went down a treat lol
> 
> now i just dunno weather to ava few smokes of the ol blueberry or get a half bottle of vodders? for some1 whos always saying how much i dont really like booze i seem to get drunk alot lol think it will be the vodders am getting fed up with smoking been on a binge this last wk or so.


i went to the pub for lunch today, had a chicken and bacon bbq melt with chips, was super tasty. Bring on dinner.


----------



## "LIFE" (Mar 28, 2010)

fellow UK growers can you tell me, when is a good time to plant seeds in the UK climate?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Few more joints should sort that headache out no probs lol... nah i was pissed at him for knocking me up, even though it was the right time, could of just done with a few more hrs in bed, dont blame u on staying in mate, day of the beer for me today, feel like shiteeee, just wish i had a J to ease the transition between alcholl fueld days n nights to early night n work lol.
> 
> Shitty about ur ladies lookin a bit worse for wear, maybe a little stress?, fingers crossed that they are ok, how long you got left on them ?
> 
> Yeah they lookin good mate, i was amazed at how much they have stretched, they havent stretched alot really, but compared to how compact they was after the veg under CFLs there is a bit, the HPS is def making them grow, so long as they happy though, tis all that matters lol... will take some pics of them in a bit, not updated for a while.


i'll be having a few more through out the night mate i'm on my own the misses is in work til late so no ear ache about smoking to much lol 
lol never nice being dragged up on your days off for no reason, i don't think stress has anything to do with it mate the up canning went perfectly and fast i got all the buckets ready to go and even had a spair pot that they were in so used that so that when it come to knocking them out all i had to do was put them straight in and add an inch or so of soil, it has had me baffled but that's why i'm not worried i'll remove the dodgy leaves and keep an eye on it should be fine though i was thinking that maybe the soil differences may have played a part going from almost no nutes to nutes in soil, with the last batch they were in the same soil all the way through this so far is the only difference i can find mate, a couple of wks left for them mate gonna chop them all up into clones and go on a hemp mission lol good to hear your keeping the stretch under control mate i was shocked aswell at how fast they shoot up, pics sound mate, i'm on the munchies and food hunting got some lasagne ready to go hmmmm


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="LIFE";3964115]fellow UK growers can you tell me, when is a good time to plant seeds in the UK climate?[/QUOTE]

its defo summer im seeing loads of threads n posts bout outdoor grows in the uk recently.

best bet imo is to germ the seed n grow the plants to a small height INDOORS then put them out soonish when the frost TOTALLY stop basically.

heres a blueberry grown last summer outdoor chopped a week early, yielded 5oz so it can definatly be done in the uk sun. 

good luck.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> evening all
> 
> just made meself lamb chops, aunt bessy roastys n yorkshire puds hmmmmm went down a treat lol
> 
> now i just dunno weather to ava few smokes of the ol blueberry or get a half bottle of vodders? for some1 whos always saying how much i dont really like booze i seem to get drunk alot lol think it will be the vodders am getting fed up with smoking been on a binge this last wk or so.


Hey sambo... dinner sounds lush, im havin roast chicken n all the sunday trimmings, when i can be arsed to get up n cook it lol... if i had the choice i would go for a J, i've had to much vodka this weekend.

How you doin mate?



speedyseedz said:


> i went to the pub for lunch today, had a chicken and bacon bbq melt with chips, was super tasty. Bring on dinner.


Hey speedy

cant beat a pub lunch... had a rump steak on a hot plate yesterday at the pub, was lush with a pint lol

Hows u ?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

1 week into flower

Olivia











Lily











gettin a bit of a stretch on, but lookin ok I think.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey sambo... dinner sounds lush, im havin roast chicken n all the sunday trimmings, when i can be arsed to get up n cook it lol... if i had the choice i would go for a J, i've had to much vodka this weekend.
> 
> How you doin mate?
> 
> ...


hey smar3t yeah im good m8 just been on abit of a bender since the harvest lol smoking too much etc

hows the new job going?


----------



## "LIFE" (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> its defo summer im seeing loads of threads n posts bout outdoor grows in the uk recently.
> 
> best bet imo is to germ the seed n grow the plants to a small height INDOORS then put them out soonish when the frost TOTALLY stop basically.
> 
> ...


thankyou, I am germing indoor atm was gonna take them outside in a month or so, how does that sound? 

also can you recommend any strains for UK, I am looking at bubba kush, a near pure indica do you think it will finish by the UK summer all opinions welcome 

thanks again sambo


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

looking lovely smar3t what strain are they again m8? 

dont think they are stretching m8 just growing look very nice too me.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="LIFE";3964198]thankyou, I am germing indoor atm was gonna take them outside in a month or so, how does that sound? 

also can you recommend any strains for UK, I am looking at bubba kush, a near pure indica do you think it will finish by the UK summer all opinions welcome 

thanks again sambo[/QUOTE]

end of april sounds good to me m8 but obviously depends what the weather saying? should be the perfect time tho?

ava read up m8, that blueberry is spose to be a sensitive fussy strain etc n she done just fine i dont fink theres many strains that wont grow in the uk just some better than others.

for best yields id prob go for 1 of them strains designed for the dutch climate like hollands hope or simalar.


----------



## "LIFE" (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks V much!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hey smar3t yeah im good m8 just been on abit of a bender since the harvest lol smoking too much etc
> 
> hows the new job going?


thats what its there for  lol

New jobs goin well, 2 week in and i havent decked my new boss, so thats a bonus, he stands behind me watchin what im doin, that i dont mind so much, but its when he does that, whislt chewing gum with his mouth open, i just wanna fuckin lamp him, nothin winds me up more lol



sambo020482 said:


> looking lovely smar3t what strain are they again m8?
> 
> dont think they are stretching m8 just growing look very nice too me.


im used to them being really squat and mad bushy, but like u say they are just growin.

Its a GHS Big Band... 

Genetics: Skunk, Northern Light and El Nino.
THC 13.13%


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'll be having a few more through out the night mate i'm on my own the misses is in work til late so no ear ache about smoking to much lol
> lol never nice being dragged up on your days off for no reason, i don't think stress has anything to do with it mate the up canning went perfectly and fast i got all the buckets ready to go and even had a spair pot that they were in so used that so that when it come to knocking them out all i had to do was put them straight in and add an inch or so of soil, it has had me baffled but that's why i'm not worried i'll remove the dodgy leaves and keep an eye on it should be fine though i was thinking that maybe the soil differences may have played a part going from almost no nutes to nutes in soil, with the last batch they were in the same soil all the way through this so far is the only difference i can find mate, a couple of wks left for them mate gonna chop them all up into clones and go on a hemp mission lol good to hear your keeping the stretch under control mate i was shocked aswell at how fast they shoot up, pics sound mate, i'm on the munchies and food hunting got some lasagne ready to go hmmmm


Making the most of it eh, dont blame u, smoke 1 for me 

Yeah could be the soil like you say, and they will pick back up again... chopping them all up, how many clones you goin for mate ?

Lasagne, i love that, not had it for a while though, might have to make 1 for tomorrows dinner lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Making the most of it eh, dont blame u, smoke 1 for me
> 
> Yeah could be the soil like you say, and they will pick back up again... chopping them all up, how many clones you goin for mate ?
> 
> Lasagne, i love that, not had it for a while though, might have to make 1 for tomorrows dinner lol


trying mate and i will do lol n i hope it is something to do with the soil otherwise i got a prob i can't figure out lol the mother in law to be made it fair dos to her i thought it was gonna taste like shit but it was pretty good me being on the munchies helps aswell though lol i'm gonna tie them over under the 600 for a wk or 2 to get them to bush out so far they've grown almost straight up with nearlly no branching nothing like the others gonna go for the max i can out them mate keep a couple of each for mothers to keep the best genes for the future, and gonna chuck a few outside aswell as in the green house


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> trying mate and i will do lol n i hope it is something to do with the soil otherwise i got a prob i can't figure out lol the mother in law to be made it fair dos to her i thought it was gonna taste like shit but it was pretty good me being on the munchies helps aswell though lol i'm gonna tie them over under the 600 for a wk or 2 to get them to bush out so far they've grown almost straight up with nearlly no branching nothing like the others gonna go for the max i can out them mate keep a couple of each for mothers to keep the best genes for the future, and gonna chuck a few outside aswell as in the green house


Fingers crossed its your soil then mate, dont like problems lol

i think everything tastes lush when ur on the munchies, you gonna tel the mother in law u enjoyed it, or just her in the dark lol

i was gonna tke clones of these, but im gonna see how they do, got 3 more seeds left, if they are good might flower 2 and have 1 as a mother, that just involves building a large veg room in the attic, but should prove invaluable in the long run.

Im off now anyway mate, gotta get my shit together.

Take it easy all

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Fingers crossed its your soil then mate, dont like problems lol
> 
> i think everything tastes lush when ur on the munchies, you gonna tel the mother in law u enjoyed it, or just her in the dark lol
> 
> ...


yeah i'll lie and tell her it was lovely i've had a few years practice now lol or veg in your flower room your using now and flower up out of the way with a bit more room and heat will disipate quicker up top off only 1 light? take it easy mate i'll talk to you later


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

is it your chronics that are all growin straight up no branches dragon? we ordered them aswell as the bubblegum i think its just the plant m8 from what ive read neway? never grown chronic but its a large single cola plant that dusnt like being topped so i presume thats nots gonna have many side branches?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> is it your chronics that are all growin straight up no branches dragon? we ordered them aswell as the bubblegum i think its just the plant m8 from what ive read neway? never grown chronic but its a large single cola plant that dusnt like being topped so i presume thats nots gonna have many side branches?


yeah just the chronic mate i like the way they look i can't wait til i got a small clone army of them i think they'll do well in a sog not gonna have to do much trimming by the look of it


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah just the chronic mate i like the way they look i can't wait til i got a small clone army of them i think they'll do well in a sog not gonna have to do much trimming by the look of it


It's not a branchy plant by any means, I remember that being what you asked for, a strong indica strain for sog. Good yielding colas though


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> It's not a branchy plant by any means, I remember that being what you asked for, a strong indica strain for sog. Good yielding colas though


yeah exactly what i wanted cheers mate i intend on working my way through the rest of the serious seed collection aswell barring the cali mist, i want them big and bushy mate for a clone run, at the mo i'll only get a few from each


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2010)

im not well, just woke up, couldnt drink at my mates engagment party so i ended up takin 6 'e', 3 gram of charlie and 8 valium. man i feel like afuckin zombie.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

the kali mist is spose to be an amazing smoke but i agree it dus look like it grows alot different that the other 4 strains i dont fink you could really go wrong with ne of them m8 spose to be some of the best genetics out there serious seed are?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im not well, just woke up, couldnt drink at my mates engagment party so i ended up takin 6 'e', 3 gram of charlie and 8 valium. man i feel like afuckin zombie.


lightweight! must be getting old dura lmao


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lightweight! must be getting old dura lmao


you know your old when you look at that combo and just see the comedown, I couldn't imagine getting into that much shit now.

Last time I got that hammered I ended up watching saw 2 after 3 e's and some acid.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im not well, just woke up, couldnt drink at my mates engagment party so i ended up takin 6 'e', 3 gram of charlie and 8 valium. man i feel like afuckin zombie.


good to hear your taking it easy mate lol sounds like an interesting night ahead


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you know your old when you look at that combo and just see the comedown, I couldn't imagine getting into that much shit now.
> 
> Last time I got that hammered I ended up watching saw 2 after 3 e's and some acid.


saw 2 after 3es n acid FUCK THAT! lmfao


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the kali mist is spose to be an amazing smoke but i agree it dus look like it grows alot different that the other 4 strains i dont fink you could really go wrong with ne of them m8 spose to be some of the best genetics out there serious seed are?


that's what i was thinking mate should be the end of the pheno hunt in their some where apart from them 3 i do like the look of that sage and heavy duty frutti 1


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> saw 2 after 3es n acid FUCK THAT! lmfao


Yeah it was pretty messed up.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you know your old when you look at that combo and just see the comedown, I couldn't imagine getting into that much shit now.
> 
> Last time I got that hammered I ended up watching saw 2 after 3 e's and some acid.


that is a bit fucked up mate lol you got bigger balls than me lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's what i was thinking mate should be the end of the pheno hunt in their some where apart from them 3 i do like the look of that sage and heavy duty frutti 1


great minds think alike lol couldnt agree more m8 im soooo fucking bored of blueberry n blueberry kief n blueberry bubblehash, blueberry fucking butter! 

it aint gonna be straight away i gotta another run or 2 or the blueberry but im going for serious 2 n fancying HDF,S.A.G.E maybe double purple n a few some tga too?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that is a bit fucked up mate lol you got bigger balls than me lol


i've got half a g of pure mdma, I look at it every now and again, its left over from a while ago, I just don't have it in me anymore i don't think.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i've got half a g of pure mdma, I look at it every now and again, its left over from a while ago, I just don't have it in me anymore i don't think.


that mdma is evil lol last time i ad it it was crystals pure as fuck n way too strong for my drug-fucked mind!

think even id leave it lol will prob get some nasty ol base in for the trim tho id rather get a G of the fast n do it meself than pay people like m8s do.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> that mdma is evil lol last time i ad it it was crystals pure as fuck n way too strong for my drug-fucked mind!
> 
> think even id leave it lol will prob get some nasty ol base in for the trim tho id rather get a G of the fast n do it meself than pay people like m8s do.


used to be into big time, used to buy an 8th for the w/e.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

been there aswel m8 a few yrs ago, not so much the mandy but everything else so fucking glad thats in the past, still indulge now n then but very rarely.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> been there aswel m8 a few yrs ago, not so much the mandy but everything else so fucking glad thats in the past, still indulge now n then but very rarely.


I just can't, I look at it, I instantly think about how its gonna make me feel and I just don't wanna lose the plot anymore.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> great minds think alike lol couldnt agree more m8 im soooo fucking bored of blueberry n blueberry kief n blueberry bubblehash, blueberry fucking butter!
> 
> it aint gonna be straight away i gotta another run or 2 or the blueberry but im going for serious 2 n fancying HDF,S.A.G.E maybe double purple n a few some tga too?


 sage is sum good shit i had a monster harvest with it


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> great minds think alike lol couldnt agree more m8 im soooo fucking bored of blueberry n blueberry kief n blueberry bubblehash, blueberry fucking butter!
> 
> it aint gonna be straight away i gotta another run or 2 or the blueberry but im going for serious 2 n fancying HDF,S.A.G.E maybe double purple n a few some tga too?


your so lucky mate to be bored of blueberry lol i can't wait to get some steady weed for myself my mate stopped by earlier for a burn and had crappy stuff clean but crappy he was saying he haven't had anything really good for a few wks! yeah some of the tga strains look good i'm hoping to have found 2 keepers before i get that far though lol i haven't seen any thing about that double purple? but i do avoid all the purple strains down here we were saturated with purple haze before it used to give me a banging head ache and the purple strains that have followed haven't been any better imo astro space queen i think it's callded tga looks good mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> your so lucky mate to be bored of blueberry lol i can't wait to get some steady weed for myself my mate stopped by earlier for a burn and had crappy stuff clean but crappy he was saying he haven't had anything really good for a few wks! yeah some of the tga strains look good i'm hoping to have found 2 keepers before i get that far though lol i haven't seen any thing about that double purple? but i do avoid all the purple strains down here we were saturated with purple haze before it used to give me a banging head ache and the purple strains that have followed haven't been any better imo astro space queen i think it's callded tga looks good mate


The tga strain your thinking of is deep purple, 

To the guy who posted the pic of sage, I see how unruly that got, that cola on the left obviously got a little high.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

rasclot said:


> sage is sum good shit i had a monster harvest with it


that's an advert in it's self mate lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that's an advert in it's self mate lol


 mate i was so proud with that grow 25 oz from a 400w hps n 2 125w red spec cfls the grow after that only yeilded 10 oz different strains tho


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate i was so proud with that grow 25 oz from a 400w hps n 2 125w red spec cfls the grow after that only yeilded 10 oz different strains tho


i caught the end of your sage grow mate if i remember right you gave a chunk away? but yeah awsome i've been dying to try it since seeing your grow and then seeing them sog style on you tube, i'd be proud aswell mate that's a good no. to be pulling was it them you left to go on holiday?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 28, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate i was so proud with that grow 25 oz from a 400w hps n 2 125w red spec cfls the grow after that only yeilded 10 oz different strains tho


id be proud of that harvest from them lights too rasclot! too fucking right m8! +rep that man!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 28, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i caught the end of your sage grow mate if i remember right you gave a chunk away? but yeah awsome i've been dying to try it since seeing your grow and then seeing them sog style on you tube, i'd be proud aswell mate that's a good no. to be pulling was it them you left to go on holiday?


 yeah mate i came back from jamaica to see them doble in size lol


sambo020482 said:


> id be proud of that harvest from them lights too rasclot! too fucking right m8! +rep that man!


 thanx for da rep bruv


----------



## ultimate buds (Mar 28, 2010)

yo
rasclot
how many plants was that that 25 oz of sage from that shit looks sweet


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoever started this morning business is a prick


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

i slept for almost 30 odd hours there with a couple of half hour feeding time wake ups. my old war torn boddy just aint wot it used to be. kidneys are solid, back,neck and shoulder hurting and my head feels like its full of cotton wool, and becoz of that fuckin anti drinkin medication i cant even hit the pub and blow the cobwebs off it with afew pints. suppose it'll be a house work day then. fuckin place looks like twin towers the day after. and the kids are off school for two weeks so lifes lookin sheer fuckin hell right now. jeez. i fuckin hate my girlfriend, and to top it all off im gettin blackmail texts from sum dog( my mates girl) i shagged couple of weeks ago who knows i was bangin a married woman and i threatening to tell married womans husband and my mate wot ive been up too. life just doesnt get better than this. think i mite just kick her fuckin teeth in and see where it goes from there coz i know i could batter fuck out of my mate and that married ones husband, been a little while since i had good fight maybe just have a psycho week this week and fuckin trash the lot of the cunts.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i slept for almost 30 odd hours there with a couple of half hour feeding time wake ups. my old war torn boddy just aint wot it used to be. kidneys are solid, back,neck and shoulder hurting and my head feels like its full of cotton wool, and becoz of that fuckin anti drinkin medication i cant even hit the pub and blow the cobwebs off it with afew pints. suppose it'll be a house work day then. fuckin place looks like twin towers the day after. and the kids are off school for two weeks so lifes lookin sheer fuckin hell right now. jeez. i fuckin hate my girlfriend, and to top it all off im gettin blackmail texts from sum dog( my mates girl) i shagged couple of weeks ago who knows i was bangin a married woman and i threatening to tell married womans husband and my mate wot ive been up too. life just doesnt get better than this. think i mite just kick her fuckin teeth in and see where it goes from there coz i know i could batter fuck out of my mate and that married ones husband, been a little while since i had good fight maybe just have a psycho week this week and fuckin trash the lot of the cunts.


LMAO Dura I never know how to take your posts mate, your either a really funny guy with a crazy ass sense of humour or just a mad bastard lol and the fact your from east coast the latter actually sounds more plausible lol.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

I won't lie Dura, you just made me week seem very pleasant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i slept for almost 30 odd hours there with a couple of half hour feeding time wake ups. my old war torn boddy just aint wot it used to be. kidneys are solid, back,neck and shoulder hurting and my head feels like its full of cotton wool, and becoz of that fuckin anti drinkin medication i cant even hit the pub and blow the cobwebs off it with afew pints. suppose it'll be a house work day then. fuckin place looks like twin towers the day after. and the kids are off school for two weeks so lifes lookin sheer fuckin hell right now. jeez. i fuckin hate my girlfriend, and to top it all off im gettin blackmail texts from sum dog( my mates girl) i shagged couple of weeks ago who knows i was bangin a married woman and i threatening to tell married womans husband and my mate wot ive been up too. life just doesnt get better than this. think i mite just kick her fuckin teeth in and see where it goes from there coz i know i could batter fuck out of my mate and that married ones husband, been a little while since i had good fight maybe just have a psycho week this week and fuckin trash the lot of the cunts.


lol you could try not fucking your mates wife!?!? just a thought.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

im from the west coast mate over by kimarnock/ayr area mate and i can assure u although i have a fucked up sense of humour that previous post was completely true......unfortunately.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

i like fuckin other people wifes, it usually means that its a no strings attached shag....its a bit dodgy when it all comes out in the wash though...... i cant help it, i thrive off chaos and mayhem... ive tried being normal but all that happens is i repress my natural instinct till the point it snaps back with multiple normal force and the result is pandemonium.......usually to the theme tune of police and ambulance sirens....... i genuinelly cant help myself.... ive kinda got a notion on my girlfriends mother as well hehehehe. nice little tight ass.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im from the west coast mate over by kimarnock/ayr area mate and i can assure u although i have a fucked up sense of humour that previous post was completely true......unfortunately.


Ah shit so you are, cant tell my east from west this morning, that wake and bake didn't help.

Sounds like you need to control were you stick that thing dude. There is nothing scarier than a woman scorn, specially a scottish one.

Hope she doesn't go mental on you and cause any more problems.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i like fuckin other people wifes, it usually means that its a no strings attached shag....its a bit dodgy when it all comes out in the wash though...... i cant help it, i thrive off chaos and mayhem... ive tried being normal but all that happens is i repress my natural instinct till the point it snaps back with multiple normal force and the result is pandemonium.......usually to the theme tune of police and ambulance sirens....... i genuinelly cant help myself.... ive kinda got a notion on my girlfriends mother as well hehehehe. nice little tight ass.


awwwwwww you just made me cringe, my mrs mother is like 50 odds.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

woman always cause me problems mate. i cant resist them, i love them all( apart from my girlfriend) i cant help myself , i just wannna fuck them all, i m a horny bastard. im not good at making sensible choices though. i try to keep my infidelities down to around once a week though, dont want to be too unfaithful..........that would be wrong.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> awwwwwww you just made me cringe, my mrs mother is like 50 odds.


ive fucked a good few in there 50's mate. met one on the net a few years ago and she paid my flight to london to spend the weekend with her and abuse the fuck outta her with all sorts rubber toys...lol..it was a dirty,dirty weekend.... ive fucked my mates mothers ... once had a mates girlfriend and two weeks later shagged her 18 year old daughter...


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ..........that would be wrong.


LMFAO hahaha Brilliant mate.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive fucked a good few in there 50's mate. met one on the net a few years ago and she paid my flight to london to spend the weekend with her and abuse the fuck outta her with all sorts rubber toys...lol..it was a dirty,dirty weekend.... ive fucked my mates mothers ... once had a mates girlfriend and two weeks later shagged her 18 year old daughter...


Hahahaha I'm a one girl man myself mate, way too loved up with my mrs to do anything like that, helps that she is 10 years younger than me though and I love her so much it scares me.

Shame she cant keep up with my crazy sex drive but I have a good imagination so don't need to go anywhere else.

Ive never really been a mad shagger but I do have friends like you that will have sex with any woman they meet. Hugely over weight or super skinny ancient or young makes no odds to him, usually helps if they have lots of baggage too he loves that lol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

all creatures great and small, some that slither, some that crawl, send them to me and i'll fuck them all.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> all creatures great and small, some that slither, some that crawl, send them to me and i'll fuck them all.


LOL nicely put


----------



## josh b (Mar 29, 2010)

Just germinating my 20 mango's for this year's outdoor grow,anyone growing this year?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

josh b said:


> Just germinating my 20 mango's for this year's outdoor grow,anyone growing this year?


Not outdoors


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

Another perfectly good sandwich ruined with tomato sauce... I didn't ask for any friggen sauce?!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Another perfectly good sandwich ruined with tomato sauce... I didn't ask for any friggen sauce?!


LOL whits wrong with the tomato sauce?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> LOL whits wrong with the tomato sauce?


I don't like it!! It gives my perfectly acceptable pepperoni & mozzerella panini nasty aftertaste


----------



## rasclot (Mar 29, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> yo
> rasclot
> how many plants was that that 25 oz of sage from that shit looks sweet


 6 plants mate with a bit of bondage n bendin over


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I don't like it!! It gives my perfectly acceptable pepperoni & mozzerella panini nasty aftertaste


mmmm that sounds nice, minus the sauce


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 29, 2010)

to buy or not to buy... and oz. 

ok so i have little money but im also about finished my little £20 bag at home as they only last us less then 24 hours if we are working all day haha. 

i could buy an ounce for £155 .. .. or continue buying £20 bags, which is a pain in the ass coz i have to drive every day or 2 to get them... the only problem with an oz is that if i have it we will smoke it, if i keep getting £20s if we run out we might have to wait a day or two till we can get some more.. which is nice on the old bank account.. 

oh what to do!?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

buy thge ounce flog a couple of twenties simples as the meerkat says


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

Ounce ounce ounce ounce ............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

at least theres more chance of getting 28 grams instead of 14 2gram bags


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at least theres more chance of getting 28 grams instead of 14 2gram bags


Yeah, there is that, plus the person we get oz' off of always gives us reasonable stuff... The stuff we've been getting 20 bags of seems a bit chemical heavy maybe, last couple of bags have given us both headaches.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2010)

get the oz guys the way things are at the mo you'll be getting almost twice as much for your money even if you do smoke it off quicker your still getting more for your money as long as th oz is to weight?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 29, 2010)

new flatmate time. think it might be worth my while getting in touch with the estate agent about a single room flat on the street. something tells me that new flatmate be damned i'll still end up subliminally pushing him outta the place. i don't like people and company


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 29, 2010)

RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR what a fuckin shiteeee day.

I have a dilema, i just got in and checked my plants and the temp was at 67F lights been on since 10 this morning... do i turn the air in fan off during night hours so that it heats up soon as they come back on or keep it on and add my 125CFL to the 600 and hope that the heat doesnt go mental when im in work, i think i fucked up on the lighting schedule, but seen as im out the house for 7 and dont usually get back in till 7 if i set the lights to come on b4 work they would be sleeping when i get in and cant disturb them... or was today just a 1 off as it has been fuckin baltic... cant think my heads cabbaged.

How is every 1 else doin this wank day?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR what a fuckin shiteeee day.
> 
> I have a dilema, i just got in and checked my plants and the temp was at 67F lights been on since 10 this morning... do i turn the air in fan off during night hours so that it heats up soon as they come back on or keep it on and add my 125CFL to the 600 and hope that the heat doesnt go mental when im in work, i think i fucked up on the lighting schedule, but seen as im out the house for 7 and dont usually get back in till 7 if i set the lights to come on b4 work they would be sleeping when i get in and cant disturb them... or was today just a 1 off as it has been fuckin baltic... cant think my heads cabbaged.
> 
> How is every 1 else doin this wank day?


alright mate all good my end i have no idea with the heat issues mine went shit crazy last night and i had to have the tent wide open to keep the temps down, 67F is that about 20c?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 29, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> alright mate all good my end i have no idea with the heat issues mine went shit crazy last night and i had to have the tent wide open to keep the temps down, 67F is that about 20c?


too hot, too cold, where is the fuckin happy medium... yeah its 19.44c, lets call it 20c lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> too hot, too cold, where is the fuckin happy medium... yeah its 19.44c, lets call it 20c lol


lol i'd happily swap you mate, with the tent wide open last night i could only get it down to 25 i wasn't brave enough to do it up and see how hot it would have got, i don't think lower temp will hurt mate have you got low humidity aswell? i find temps go up on me after watering when the rh goes up but other than that i would think the temps being lower was a good thing especially with the heat coming


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 29, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i'd happily swap you mate, with the tent wide open last night i could only get it down to 25 i wasn't brave enough to do it up and see how hot it would have got, i don't think lower temp will hurt mate have you got low humidity aswell? i find temps go up on me after watering when the rh goes up but other than that i would think the temps being lower was a good thing especially with the heat coming


low temps low humidity, prob about 30%, but its a suck it and see, only happend today, so maybe it was coz of the real cold spell we had today.

Ima go drown myself in the bath, take it easy Dragon mate

Peace


----------



## josh b (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone here have any outdoor uk grow diary's completed that i can read?

Thank's


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah I got the oz, we will be getting a better deal and it won't cost me the petrol either


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 29, 2010)

howdy people. once you guys get going you get going! hard to keep up before i'm irrelevant 

just got off the ol dog n bone, potential new flatmate. complete and utter stoner. know him well but so does my brother, so don't really want him knowing about me an ol GROW ROOM BOANANANANANAAZA  either way it might be good for my health to get him over here


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

i fuckin hater sobriety, it really really suck donkey cock.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the hubby should get me a duck. Just one to be my very own, he can swims in our bathtub or a little pool.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 29, 2010)

"Just coughed whilst exhaling a large pipe!! Ouch.!"


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> "Just coughed whilst exhaling a large pipe!! Ouch.!"


Ouch I hate that.

Argghh it's bloody snowing like hell here. So much for going out on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

fuckin startin to snow up here to man, fuckin hope its not as bad as last time.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

think i mite set fire to my head tomorrow.....just for a change.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL sounds like a plan mate.

aah it cant be as bad as it was, hopefully just a couple of days of madness then we can get back to spring again.


----------



## highguy121 (Mar 29, 2010)

probably already been asked but what are the best soil and nutrients available in the uk, and where are they found?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

i use miracle gro and bio bizz nutes, sum ppl prefer fancier soils but after watchin sum grow s with plagrons stuff( and its twice the price of miracle gro) i wouldnt change. maybe tweek my nute a little but im stickin with it, a lot of the fancy expensive stuffs just afuckin con mate but thats imo buddy.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 29, 2010)

http://yhs.uk.com/eMerchantPro/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=4&idproduct=228

isn't bad for the price, i've got some basil , corriander and parsley doing pretty good in it.


----------



## highguy121 (Mar 29, 2010)

which in particular do you use? because i searched on hydrohobby.co.uk theres quite alot of varieties of biobizz, which would you recommend for seedling, veg and flower and so on? thanks for your input.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

bio bizz; bio grow and bio bloom although i may be going to add top max this time round, the first two are around a tenner each and i think the top max is around £20/25 but ive heard good things about it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

thats for a litre btw of the first two and the top max is £17 from greenshorticulture( i just checked it out on there site)


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

i use nuthin for seedlings and i dont need to feed for the first 3 to 4 weeks becoz i use miracle gro which has slow release nute in it, i would advise using nuthin for seedlings at all, they dont need it. u can nute burn too fuckin easily mate.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 29, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> "Just coughed whilst exhaling a large pipe!! Ouch.!"


Only just stopped goin into 1 thinkin i have just got throat cancer......

Now im starvin ??????


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just watchin The Matrix


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2010)

just lookin for a job , only local(ish) painter job i could find is an hour away and there offering £6.50 an hour, fuckin minimum wage for a tradesman, fuckin cheeky cunts, first year apprentice pulls more than that. they can kiss my hairy white ass.


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 29, 2010)

can any 1 recommend a good soil ??


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

i use miracle gro soil, my mates use westlands, get it from b&q, £10 for two 50litr bags, sum people like to use plagron and other expensive soils, to be honest imo theyre over priced and overrated


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

A tourist goes on a trip to China. While in China, he is very sexually promiscuous and does not use a condom all the time. 

A week after arriving back home, he wakes one morning to find his penis covered with bright green and purple spots. Horrified, he immediately goes to see a doctor. 

The doctor, never having seen anything like this before, orders some tests and tells the man to return in two days for the results. The man returns a couple of days later and the doctor says: "I've got bad news for you - you've contracted Mongolian VD. It's very rare and almost unheard of here. We know very little about it". 

The man looks a little perplexed and says: "Well, give me a shot or something and fix me up, Doc". 

The doctor answers: "I'm sorry, there's no known cure. We're going to have to amputate your penis". 

The man screams in horror, "Absolutely not! I want a second opinion". 

The doctor replies: "Well, it's your choice. Go ahead if you want, but surgery is your only choice". 

The next day, the man seeks out a Chinese doctor, figuring that he'll know more about the disease. The Chinese doctor examines his penis and proclaims: "Ah, yes, Mongolian VD. Vely lare disease". 

The guy says to the doctor: "Yeah, yeah, I already know that, but what can we do? My American doctor wants to operate and amputate my penis!" 

The Chinese doctor shakes his head and laughs: "Stupid Amelican docta, always want to opelate. Make more money that way. No need to opelate!" 

"Oh, Thank God!", the man replies. 

"Yes", says the Chinese doctor, "You no worry! Wait two weeks. Dick fall off by itself! You save money."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

I walked past the grave of a kid who died from a mephedrone overdose the other day. I couldn't help but reflect on what a pointless waste of a young life it was.

On the plus side, the flowers his family had planted were coming on a treat.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

A man walks in to a library & asks do you have any books about haemorrhoids. The librarian says yes I have piles.


----------



## ash2803 (Mar 30, 2010)

anything between £120 and £200 an oz down here in essex,depending on the strain.
loads of leafy stalky shit but sum banging blue cheese and purple haze,lemon haze


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 30, 2010)

Afternoon! Looks like summer is over for another year.


----------



## rustybud (Mar 30, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Afternoon! Looks like summer is over for another year.



believe that... forecast to snow in all, i fookin hate are weather and there's me plannin to start my outdoor too.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I walked past the grave of a kid who died from a mephedrone overdose the other day. I couldn't help but reflect on what a pointless waste of a young life it was.
> 
> On the plus side, the flowers his family had planted were coming on a treat.


LMAO I love your jokes mate, make my day.

Well it snowed like hell here last night; we are very high up and have our own weather system compared to the rest of the country and its all starting to melt now so its a slushfest out there now. Bloody great. I like the snow too but hate slush and its went straight to slush bloody typical.

Hope the weather clears up for the easter egg run on sunday.


----------



## bouche753 (Mar 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i use miracle gro soil, my mates use westlands, get it from b&q, £10 for two 50litr bags, sum people like to use plagron and other expensive soils, to be honest imo theyre over priced and overrated


tar mate what type of m grow
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288038&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB&fh_search=miracle+gro+soil&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&ts=1269955519555&isSearch=true


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> tar mate what type of m grow
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288038&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB&fh_search=miracle+gro+soil&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&ts=1269955519555&isSearch=true


dunno exactly, its just a big yelow bag( sorry i cant be more specificic i dont have the stuff in my house but im going to my grow later to check on it, i'll check the bag to see if it specifys, b n q were doing a 2 for a tenner deal). i use 70% miracle grow, 25% perlite and 5% vermiculite, i dont compact it down becoz i belive it makes it easier for roots to grow thru it when its arier and also as soon as u start watering it settles down itsself, ive had good results with it but again ive gotta stress dont give nutes until the plant shows it needs them and then just start off with 1/4 of the recommended dose.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 30, 2010)

ash2803 said:


> anything between £120 and £200 an oz down here in essex,depending on the strain.
> loads of leafy stalky shit but sum banging blue cheese and purple haze,lemon haze


hey ash how much does the blue cheese go for round your way only wondering coz i'm chopping mine 2mo mate


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

There is information in the pods of The London Eye in braille.

What the fuck is that saying?

'If your eyes worked you would currently be looking at Big Ben.'


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

My wife told me she was seeing some one else because she was fed up with my bad habits.

I nearly choked on my toenail.


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> My wife told me she was seeing some one else because she was fed up with my bad habits.
> 
> I nearly choked on my toenail.


LMAO Brilliant, are you just a walking talking joke book?


----------



## ash2803 (Mar 30, 2010)

about £160-£180 if its good.hope that helps dragon


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 30, 2010)

ash2803 said:


> about £160-£180 if its good.hope that helps dragon


cheers mate does help, i don't have a lot of faith in the genes to be honest doesn't seem like really good stuff to me it looks the part though luckily lol i only picked them up for my first run got serious seeds chronic vegging now for the second run, it's about the same prices we have down here S.wales mate


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 30, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate does help, i don't have a lot of faith in the genes to be honest doesn't seem like really good stuff to me it looks the part though luckily lol i only picked them up for my first run got serious seeds chronic vegging now for the second run, it's about the same prices we have down here S.wales mate


We pay £45 a Q mate and it doesn't change the more you buy so its working out at £210 for an oz which is a bloody rip off but if it's all you can get then its gonny sell. The stuff we get is usually good gear but it's not bloody ASDA canny take it back if it aint up to par.lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

any body got prices for thai stick? im supposed to be gettin a load but ive never dealt with it b4 so ive no pricing idea yet, i dont even know what i'm payin for it yet.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> LMAO Brilliant, are you just a walking talking joke book?


ive got a very dark and sad sense of humour so i trawl the net all day lookin for jokes, and i get a load from my mates via text and sumtime i'll make sum up myself. i come from a family of joke tellers its a kinda genetic thing, btw i dont post all the jokes i get coz i dont personally know the people on here , a lot of them are EXCEPTIONALLY racist and/or very sick. i will laff at almost anything. its the only thing that keeps me sane mate.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nothing says 'This won't last' quite like an engagement ring from Argos.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

An elderly couple are celebrating their 60th wedding anniversary one morning 
when the wife says "My nipples are as hot for you today, as they were when we first met"
to which the husband replies "Course they are, ones in the tea and the others in your porridge!"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

BBC News:

"PM Putin demands bombers caught"

Can I suggest a shovel and some super glue?


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> any body got prices for thai stick? im supposed to be gettin a load but ive never dealt with it b4 so ive no pricing idea yet, i dont even know what i'm payin for it yet.


Well hopefully its not like the thai stick I got recently. The guy offered it to me for £30 a 1/4 £45 a 1/2 and £60 an oz. he gave me a bit for a few joints to try it out before I bought any. It was shiiiite!!

The worst smoke i've ever had without a word of a lie. It tasted and smelled terrible and gave off a horrible rancid smoke. It didn't get me in the slightest bit high either. So I told him it was shit and never bought any off him.

As far as I know he still has half a bar of it left and he got it two months ago.

I'd stay well clear unless you can try it first mate.



dura72 said:


> ive got a very dark and sad sense of humour so i trawl the net all day lookin for jokes, and i get a load from my mates via text and sumtime i'll make sum up myself. i come from a family of joke tellers its a kinda genetic thing, btw i dont post all the jokes i get coz i dont personally know the people on here , a lot of them are EXCEPTIONALLY racist and/or very sick. i will laff at almost anything. its the only thing that keeps me sane mate.


I wouldn't be offended if I received the occasional very sick or racist joke via PM 

I'm not racist, I hate everybody equally. When it comes to jokes I don't think you can be racist as its a joke and not meant to be taken seriously however I know there are lots of very touchy people out there.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 30, 2010)

The racist and sick jokes are the best


----------



## ash2803 (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah dragon i dnt know what its like but it sells like hotcakes down here,every1 loves it.
im using it 4 my first grow but hope to progress onto something like northern lights


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

My girlfriend and I went to a restaurant for dinner. It was a nice meal and we were ordering dessert.

I asked the waiter how much the pie was.

"£3.14 sir," he replied.

"That's funny," I chuckled.

"What's that sir?" He asked.

"That Down's syndrome boy just tried to hug a heater and burnt himself."

We both had a good laugh.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a hot sex with my my wife's best friend last night. I now have third degree burns on my penis, But I still insist that cooker looked human after 13 pints.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

What's small, pink and starting to rust? 

Madeleine Mccanns pushbike.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> What's small, pink and starting to rust?
> 
> Madeleine Mccanns pushbike.



whats grey, sits at the end of the bed and takes the piss


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> whats grey, sits at the end of the bed and takes the piss


Joseph fritzel?! But only if your beds in the basement!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Joseph fritzel?! But only if your beds in the basement!


nah, its a kidney dialysis machine


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

Speedy ur my new seed bank won't be ordering for couple weeks though I won't a haze, kush an Apollo 11 the haze I was looking for is called s5 haze really nice can't seem to find it nowhere. have u grew or smoke barneys 8 ball kush the pic looks nice I need to have a proper look threw ya site an see wat takes my fancy. Cheers mate


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Speedy ur my new seed bank won't be ordering for couple weeks though I won't a haze, kush an Apollo 11 the haze I was looking for is called s5 haze really nice can't seem to find it nowhere. have u grew or smoke barneys 8 ball kush the pic looks nice I need to have a proper look threw ya site an see wat takes my fancy. Cheers mate


we've got apollo 13 bx from tga, the violator kush is pretty good and barneys amnesia lemon contains amnesia haze.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats blue and flies around the room at high speeds?

a baby with a punctured lung.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> Whats blue and flies around the room at high speeds?
> 
> a baby with a punctured lung.


whats blue and fucks grannies

hypothermia


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

whats green and melts in ya mouth?

A lepours dick


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

what has a hazelnut in every bite?

Squiril shit


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> whats green and melts in ya mouth?
> 
> A lepours dick


A lepour or a leprichaun?


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> A lepour or a leprichaun?



spoze either if u think leprichauns are green. I thought they were tiny irish fellas with green hats on lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> spoze either if u think leprichauns are green. I thought they were tiny irish fellas with green hats on lol


You ever see a leprichaun that wasn't green?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> we've got apollo 13 bx from tga, the violator kush is pretty good and barneys amnesia lemon contains amnesia haze.


I was looking at that Apollo am looking for the flavor of the Apollo my go with that an the amnesia is my second choice for the haze I was smokin s5 in the dam in July an amnesia both very nice but the s5 is the best haze I av ever smoked an as for the kush av smoked a couple never grew any so not really familar with them also lookin at the lemon skunk.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> I was looking at that Apollo am looking for the flavor of the Apollo my go with that an the amnesia is my second choice for the haze I was smokin s5 in the dam in July an amnesia both very nice but the s5 is the best haze I av ever smoked an as for the kush av smoked a couple never grew any so not really familar with them also lookin at the lemon skunk.


dna lemon skunk over greenhouse lemon skunk


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

What's black, White and red all over? Michael Jackson in a blender


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

fixed my full time comp last night, been suffering with a p4 with no sound card for a week, it's nice to have the tunes playing how they should be.

[youtube]BdJgwf-_HGY[/youtube]


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

oh shit, seems i've started a sick joke thread by completes accident......i was holding off a little on the really sad jokes, turns out that was fuckin waste of time, u bastards are all as morally corrupt as me ....oh well here goes riu plummeting to new depths...ive got an appointment with the dole but i will be back soon...with sum really sad jokes.you have been warned.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> dna lemon skunk over greenhouse lemon skunk


I would of went with ghs nice1 might look into Howard marks strains each time I look I change my mind lol ssh av been smokin it all week it's not the best ssh av tested looks like it was pulled down to early


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

I made a joke at a cancer sufferer's expense and she went fucking mental.

I said, "aliright - keep your wig on."


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh shit, seems i've started a sick joke thread by completes accident......i was holding off a little on the really sad jokes, turns out that was fuckin waste of time, u bastards are all as morally corrupt as me ....oh well here goes riu plummeting to new depths...ive got an appointment with the dole but i will be back soon...with sum really sad jokes.you have been warned.


the absolute worst jokes i've ever heard, 

whats the best thing about fucking twenty six year olds?

theres 20 of em

whats the worst thing about being a paedo, getting blood on your clown suit.

these two jokes are just about the most offensive i've ever heard,


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

statisically 9 out of ten people enjoy gang rape


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh shit, seems i've started a sick joke thread by completes accident......i was holding off a little on the really sad jokes, turns out that was fuckin waste of time, u bastards are all as morally corrupt as me ....oh well here goes riu plummeting to new depths...ive got an appointment with the dole but i will be back soon...with sum really sad jokes.you have been warned.


There was a blackout in my street last night. 

It's ok tho I shot him.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

whats worse than gettin michael jackson to babysit your kids?
gettin ian huntley to bath them.


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh shit, seems i've started a sick joke thread by completes accident......i was holding off a little on the really sad jokes, turns out that was fuckin waste of time, u bastards are all as morally corrupt as me ....oh well here goes riu plummeting to new depths...ive got an appointment with the dole but i will be back soon...with sum really sad jokes.you have been warned.


There was a blackout in my street last night. 

It's ok tho I shot him


I could go all day with the racist jokes, but. I'm not actually racist so il lay off for now  don't want to offendanyone


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> whats worse than gettin michael jackson to babysit your kids?
> gettin ian huntley to bath them.



why did they melt michael jackson down into small plastic cubes.

so he could carry on being a danger to small children


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2010)

why do u put a baby in a blender feet first?

So u can look into his eyes while u masterbate


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

I am sick and tired of my husband coming on this site and using all of your jokes and humour. Frankly it has become an embarassment at family occasions, on holiday and in public in general. If you could tone it down, and keep it clean, it would be much appreciated.

Regards,

Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> I am sick and tired of my husband coming on this site and using all of your jokes and humour. Frankly it has become an embarassment at family occasions, on holiday and in public in general. If you could tone it down, and keep it clean, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II


He's my hero you know, if I could be anyone when i was older I would be him. The press give him a lot of shit for it, but c'mon if your in his position you should be allowed to say whatever the fuck you want, which he does with class.


----------



## ash2803 (Mar 31, 2010)

a recent survey showed that 6 out of 7 dwarves aint happy


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> He's my hero you know, if I could be anyone when i was older I would be him. The press give him a lot of shit for it, but c'mon if your in his position you should be allowed to say whatever the fuck you want, which he does with class.


True that! Don't you wish he was in charge? Haha


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> He's my hero you know, if I could be anyone when i was older I would be him. The press give him a lot of shit for it, but c'mon if your in his position you should be allowed to say whatever the fuck you want, which he does with class.


That's wat I call class aswel av ya seen it wen they take the piss on mock the week it's so fuckin funny wen frankie was onit


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

My girlfriend asked me if I had ever pissed in the shower.

I said, "Yeah, a couple of times, accidentally."

She said, "That's disgusting! What do you mean accidentally?!"

"Hey," I said, "these things happen when you're having a shit."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

i paki was run over and killed by a bus outside my house yesterday and i thought shit that could've been me but then i thought i can't drive a bus.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got engaged in a bit of saucy office banter with the girls I work with.
"So what are you like in bed then, tiger?" one of them cheekily asked.
I puffed out my chest and said "I've had no complaints".

Thought it prudent not to mention the rohypnol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

just found this on another site thought it was pretty good.

true story;
I used to work in a call centre selling car insurance and question we had to ask customers was "Has your car had any optional extras fitted. Kelly used to sit next to me and asked a customer this question on the phone. He replied "Yes, my car has a flux capacitor" she had no idea he was joking and just said "i don't know if we cover those i'll have to go ask my supervisor." She walked across the room to our supervisor and we just heard him burst out laughing. She came back completely straight faced, picked up the phone and said "Sir, i've spoke to my supervisor and apparantly we'll cover it but only up to 88 miles and hour"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was in the kitchen this morning when i heard someone cry for help outside. Of course i immmediately ran out. A paki was being beaten to death before my eyes. Then the sheer scale of the horror hit me. Shit, my toast was burning.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

You are well within the law to smack you child as long as you don't leave a mark. 

To keep on the safe side though, just hit black kids.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

what green and hangs in my apple tree?
my nigger and i'll paint him whatever colour i want.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

my girlfriend asked me how i would like buried.
apparently 'ball deep in your slutty sister' wasn't the reply she was expecting.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 31, 2010)

Wtf Subway, I don't want turkey ham or turkey bacon, give me some fricken pork


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Wtf Subway, I don't want turkey ham or turkey bacon, give me some fricken pork


stop eating that american junk then, go to a real sarnie shop and they'll usually have fresh roasted meats from that day.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

bacon sandwich, loads a butter, 5 rashers of bacon,and a nice strong cuppa tea. breakfast of the gods.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> stop eating that american junk then, go to a real sarnie shop and they'll usually have fresh roasted meats from that day.


It's the husband that usually wants Subway, I don't mind it, but the couple sandwiches I like from there SHOULD have pork and I hate turkey! There isn't much to choose from on the High Street where our shop is, there is one decent sandwich shop, but most of their stuff is cold. I prefer a hot sandwich usually


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

a hot sandwich and likes pork.......damn shame ur married katt!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

I missed the joke posts....

here goes...

A paki was found hanging from a tree in my local park, he had been stabbed 27 times had broken arms and legs... 
Police said it was the worst case of suicide they had ever seen.

Whats blue and doesn't fit anymore....
A dead epeleptic.

What do u do if u see an epeleptic having a fit in the bath...
Throw ur washing in.

What's black and blue and hates sex...
The ten year old in my trunk.

How is knockin up your girlfriend like locking your keys out of your car...
The problem goes away with the aid of a coathangar.

What's the difference between a pile of dead babies, and a Ferarri...
I don't have a Ferrari in my garage.

What's the difference between acne and a paedophile...
Acne doesn't come on your face until you're twelve.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> a hot sandwich and likes pork.......damn shame ur married katt!!



I didn't think that kinda shit held you back normally dura


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> stop eating that american junk then, go to a real sarnie shop and they'll usually have fresh roasted meats from that day.


I love them burger van typ things that serve roast pork and stuffing or beef and gravy butties... Mmmm. Subway fails now as they don't want to offend Muslims so they don't serve anything pork.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> a hot sandwich and likes pork.......damn shame ur married katt!!


Haha, is that abnormal? :s


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> I love them burger van typ things that serve roast pork and stuffing or beef and gravy butties... Mmmm. Subway fails now as they don't want to offend Muslims so they don't serve anything pork.


in light of the last few pages, but also in light of how fucked up society is, is that fo real? wouldn't surprise me to be honest.

know what i'd say to any muslims that came in complaining about pork...


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

Rite get on this am 41/2 weeks into flower biggish plant in the tent in the bedroom me bird as just txt me sayin she as just ordered sky 4 the bedroom coming to fit it on Monday y do they do it wat the fuck am I gona do am in work plus can't even open the box till 11am y y y y y y y y y didn't she just wait for 4 weeks am really pissed off now bring on some more jokes.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2010)

thats why i left my mrs... best thing ive ever done,,,,,,,,,, hope shes ordered sports.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

how obvious would it be to them guys? anywhere you can stash it for 1 day like a spare cupboard etc? that sounds sucky as hell! stupid women! just like don's calling the popo


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't wait to get home now am in work if the fella comes b4 11 well am fucked coz am not fuckin it up an plus even if I do hide them the hole of the house will stink with no carbon filter running an the cunts gona be all over the house the dish is at the bck an the rooms at the front 
does anyone now wat they do wen fitting an extra box upstairs?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Can't wait to get home now am in work if the fella comes b4 11 well am fucked coz am not fuckin it up an plus even if I do hide them the hole of the house will stink with no carbon filter running an the cunts gona be all over the house the dish is at the bck an the rooms at the front
> does anyone now wat they do wen fitting an extra box upstairs?


not alot m8 i had a extra box put upstairs they went to that bedroom n the room where my other box was dats bout it was there bout 10mins max, that was virgin tho but carnt see it being that different.

n why not just cancel the order shorely u can wait another 4wks rather that than risk ur grow.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> how obvious would it be to them guys? anywhere you can stash it for 1 day like a spare cupboard etc? that sounds sucky as hell! stupid women! just like don's calling the popo


Av got 3 options 1 click me fuckin magic fingers be bird thinks av got to put them in the attic witch is the babys play room with no doors an a big window for the budge to see them or the back yard depending on the weather wat are the odds I get a blind sky man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

they'll run coax to it from the main feed. im guesing you dont have a garage you could chuck the plant into? could stick it in the bog and tell em its broke so they cant use it if they ask?

i ordered the self install kit from virgin much safer. the popo in the house was the ultimate stealth test. ive just about stopped having palpatations

good luck


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> not alot m8 i had a extra box put upstairs they went to that bedroom n the room where my other box was dats bout it was there bout 10mins max, that was virgin tho but carnt see it being that different.
> 
> n why not just cancel the order shorely u can wait another 4wks rather that than risk ur grow.


Il c wat ideas smart arse as got wen I get in better be a fuckin gud 1


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Il c wat ideas smart arse as got wen I get in better be a fuckin gud 1


you dont sound very happy BBB lol 

just cancel the order m8 theres a million reason u could cancel it for beats moving the plants n all that malarky.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they'll run coax to it from the main feed. im guesing you dont have a garage you could chuck the plant into? could stick it in the bog and tell em its broke so they cant use it if they ask?
> 
> i ordered the self install kit from virgin much safer. the popo in the house was the ultimate stealth test. ive just about stopped having palpatations
> 
> good luck


I avint got any room really I must of mist ur post wat happend with the popo she as done it b4 with a spark lucky enough he was really old an a bit slow but he wasn't planning on going in the room where I do my shit " not the bath room"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

freeview?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

ah man the motor got booted n she phoned the law thinking theyd give her a crime number n thats it then they arranged a time to come and take a statement etc etc 

i was going to give her a hard time but she was punishing herself enough. thank fuck i hadnt just cropped or id be in the cells


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you dont sound very happy BBB lol
> 
> just cancel the order m8 theres a million reason u could cancel it for beats moving the plants n all that malarky.


Sounds like the best option 2 me to mate. I just can't get me head round it that's the ssh coz ano she as had a spliff then thought il get sky in the room an wen she txt me she as realised now she's not txting bck lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man the motor got booted n she phoned the law thinking theyd give her a crime number n thats it then they arranged a time to come and take a statement etc etc
> 
> i was going to give her a hard time but she was punishing herself enough. thank fuck i hadnt just cropped or id be in the cells


Mine really smells bad the street stunk this morning wen I was coming to work at 5 bell the carbon was only on for the 12 hour while it didn't smell that strong but looks like il be putting it on 24 hour il go an spend like £50 on air freshiners hope that will help me with the smell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

burnt toast is a winner for quick smell controll 

man you really should have the filter running 24/7 or your just pumping stink round the house


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> burnt toast is a winner for quick smell controll
> 
> man you really should have the filter running 24/7 or your just pumping stink round the house


Ano I only tend to have 12/12 for veg an early flower but av been sayin il do that 2nite for the last 2weeks lol


----------



## RiffiX (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Rite get on this am 41/2 weeks into flower biggish plant in the tent in the bedroom me bird as just txt me sayin she as just ordered sky 4 the bedroom coming to fit it on Monday y do they do it wat the fuck am I gona do am in work plus can't even open the box till 11am y y y y y y y y y didn't she just wait for 4 weeks am really pissed off now bring on some more jokes.


Got any old sheets? Or just spare bed sheets. Go in and throw them over everything in the room, or as much as you can, then if you have any paint cans lying around crack one or two open and leave in the room, it will look like your decorating, the paint will cover the weed smell and they should have no reason to look under the sheets!


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 31, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Got any old sheets? Or just spare bed sheets. Go in and throw them over everything in the room, or as much as you can, then if you have any paint cans lying around crack one or two open and leave in the room, it will look like your decorating, the paint will cover the weed smell and they should have no reason to look under the sheets!


Nice +rep 4 u am thinking bout that a reason to paint the room do u no my bird is this part of the plan lol but I think she threw me dust sheets out but never the less fuckin gud idea il let ya's now wat I do. Av just got home an the skys broke coz of this didgy shit that's y she's got them out anyway ya's will see a post on Monday sayin does anyone no how to dispose of a sky man lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

good afternoon uk hope all is good on our great island? looks like chop day in my house i held off as long as i possibly could but it fecking stinks so gonna butcher them later


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> good afternoon uk hope all is good on our great island? looks like chop day in my house i held off as long as i possibly could but it fecking stinks so gonna butcher them later


 
Evening Dragon mate

Bout time u got choppin lol... apart from havin to cut ur girls down early how u doin mate?


----------



## josh b (Mar 31, 2010)

All 15 seed's have germed and now all in small pots with 4 11w cfl's on them for a month .
Also have one flowering atm,not sure what sex it is yet.
Bring on the uk summer please.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening Dragon mate
> 
> Bout time u got choppin lol... apart from havin to cut ur girls down early how u doin mate?


all good cheers mate how about you? i'm a bit mingled just had a burn and i'm raiding the cupboards lol i need the misses to hurry up and finish work so that she can perform her duties and feed me lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> all good cheers mate how about you? i'm a bit mingled just had a burn and i'm raiding the cupboards lol i need the misses to hurry up and finish work so that she can perform her duties and feed me lol


lol, im good thanks mate, put the 125cfl in with the girls last night... got some airy fairy buds showin, or i think they are anyway, so im happy lol

Want some pancakes  lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol, im good thanks mate, put the 125cfl in with the girls last night... got some airy fairy buds showin, or i think they are anyway, so im happy lol
> 
> Want some pancakes  lol


lol had to bring up the pancakes huh and their was me thinking we were friends mate lol i'm about to eat the cupboard doors there's only stuff yer that you gotta cook i gotta stop eating everything in 1 go lol congrats on the confo with the girls mate they'll be some big buds soon fingers crossed especially being spoiled with all those rays


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol had to bring up the pancakes huh and their was me thinking we were friends mate lol i'm about to eat the cupboard doors there's only stuff yer that you gotta cook i gotta stop eating everything in 1 go lol congrats on the confo with the girls mate they'll be some big buds soon fingers crossed especially being spoiled with all those rays


sorry mate my evil side sneaked out for a moment lol... im the same with snack food mate, eat it all before its even in the cupboard... 
Had a scan after a few month, knew they would be girls lol, but yeah should be growin some nice fat buds soon enough, if the weather stays this cold i might pop the other 125 in for a few days till it heats up, temps are at about 73 with the 400 and the 125, either way its all good, Happy Days =]


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> sorry mate my evil side sneaked out for a moment lol... im the same with snack food mate, eat it all before its even in the cupboard...
> Had a scan after a few month, knew they would be girls lol, but yeah should be growin some nice fat buds soon enough, if the weather stays this cold i might pop the other 125 in for a few days till it heats up, temps are at about 73 with the 400 and the 125, either way its all good, Happy Days =]


lol very evil mate been txting the misses she's gonna be coming home with a kfc  gotta lovee the pre-emptive scans lol fucking hell mate sounds like a good plan the more light the better i was thinking if you keep adding to it the neighbours ll have a built in night light in the wall lol not to mention the beasts in the warobe lol sounds like an 80's horror, day of the triffids lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol very evil mate been txting the misses she's gonna be coming home with a kfc  gotta lovee the pre-emptive scans lol fucking hell mate sounds like a good plan the more light the better i was thinking if you keep adding to it the neighbours ll have a built in night light in the wall lol not to mention the beasts in the warobe lol sounds like an 80's horror, day of the triffids lol


swine, could murder a KFC lol... good plan is in action lol, just set up the extra 125 in there, its only a blue, but its all gotta help... 400 above, 125 red at the back and 125 blue at the front and they get a quarter turn every day to even out the side lighting... gonna leave the blue in till tomorrow night, see what the temp maxes out at.... i think my new neighbour lives on his own, only seen him anyway, and the master bedroom is at the front, so hopefully any noise from fans or light emiting from my lightproof heat proof room wont be noticed lol

and i loved that film, the remake last year wasnt so bad either, if they get that big though i think im screwed, but will die happy lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> swine, could murder a KFC lol... good plan is in action lol, just set up the extra 125 in there, its only a blue, but its all gotta help... 400 above, 125 red at the back and 125 blue at the front and they get a quarter turn every day to even out the side lighting... gonna leave the blue in till tomorrow night, see what the temp maxes out at.... i think my new neighbour lives on his own, only seen him anyway, and the master bedroom is at the front, so hopefully any noise from fans or light emiting from my lightproof heat proof room wont be noticed lol
> 
> and i loved that film, the remake last year wasnt so bad either, if they get that big though i think im screwed, but will die happy lol


lol i liked them both 2 mate i'm a bit of a scifi fan lol if they do get that big and you need some help putting them down i'll pop over with the double barrel and help mate lol that sounds like a good mix of light mate i'd leave them in as long as poss if i were you you'll get some awsome buds having them lit top and bottom, gonna pop over to asda in a few mins to see what scissors they got my 1's i ordered still haven't turned up the misses emailed him earlier and the cheeky bastard is still waiting for them to come in stock some time next wk he said the cheeky fucker so got to get anohter pair of good snips for the next round gonna be the £1 specials for this run by the looks of it lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol i liked them both 2 mate i'm a bit of a scifi fan lol if they do get that big and you need some help putting them down i'll pop over with the double barrel and help mate lol that sounds like a good mix of light mate i'd leave them in as long as poss if i were you you'll get some awsome buds having them lit top and bottom, gonna pop over to asda in a few mins to see what scissors they got my 1's i ordered still haven't turned up the misses emailed him earlier and the cheeky bastard is still waiting for them to come in stock some time next wk he said the cheeky fucker so got to get anohter pair of good snips for the next round gonna be the £1 specials for this run by the looks of it lol


cant beat a goos sci-fi film/prog... Dr Who on sat, lookin forward to that, not sure on the new Dr, but his assistant is cute as a buttom, so will enjoy that lol

If the girls dont get that big u can still bring her down, a few people i know that would benefit from 2 barrels lol

I think it was Ras' 25Oz grow that made me think about adding side lightin aswell... any and all helps, so long as the heat is managable... i do have the bathroom fan i took out the otherday goin spare aswell, so whilst im lining the elec mans pocket i might aswell fire that up and flip the 400 to 600 lol

Thats out of order taking money for a product he doesnt even have in stock, get some normal scissors from asda, they all do the trick, although propper ones would be nice, just not essential lol

also... get us some milk when ur in asda, mines gone off lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

dont matter how good the scissors are m8 they still hurt ya fingers when ya been trimming for hours n hours lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dont matter how good the scissors are m8 they still hurt ya fingers when ya been trimming for hours n hours lol


Hey sambo hows things mate?

Scissors kill my fingers after cuttin paper for about 5 mins lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey sambo hows things mate?
> 
> Scissors kill my fingers after cuttin paper for about 5 mins lol


hey smar4t im good m8, got hold of some tutti last night fucking love that stuff back on the blueberry now tho 

aint been up to much just being my usual lazyself lol, bd on fri so off to see me family in london aint been down there in a while hopefully me sis will have her baby when im down shes a wk overdue now.

just finished a mean spag bog with chips on the side n shit loads of cheese hmmmm fuck ima fat bastard lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

My doctor diagnosed me with 'Orange Penis Disease.'

I dont know how I got it, all I do it sit at home, wanking and eating Watsits.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

who was it was gonna try and take there filter to bits btw, ive forgotten, my short term memory's fucked!!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hey smar4t im good m8, got hold of some tutti last night fucking love that stuff back on the blueberry now tho
> 
> aint been up to much just being my usual lazyself lol, bd on fri so off to see me family in london aint been down there in a while hopefully me sis will have her baby when im down shes a wk overdue now.
> 
> just finished a mean spag bog with chips on the side n shit loads of cheese hmmmm fuck ima fat bastard lol


Bored of blueberry, if only i could get hold of a decent strain for long enough to get bored of it lol

I noticed on ur scissor post the numbers after ur name and it clicked that its ur b/day soon, trip to london for it aint bad, get spoiled by ur folks, always good... and a new baby on the way, gotta love babbies, just the noise they make does my head in lol

Spag bol n chips, thats a strange combination mate, so long as u enjoyed it though =]


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

On the train home from work last night I went to the toilet and there was a sign that read 'only toilet paper to be flushed down the toilet'.

I didn't want to get into trouble so I played it safe and took a shit in the sink.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> who was it was gonna try and take there filter to bits btw, ive forgotten, my short term memory's fucked!!!


 
All them chemicals mate, mines the same... i blame all the e's ive munched my way through... n not sure mate, i think Dragon, but could be wrong.

How u doin anyway mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

your jokes u post r funny dura, i see the yanks didnt quite apreciate them as much as we all do tho when i saw fdd2blk accuse of hijacking his thread lmao


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

BBC News - "Nine killed in Dagestan bombings".

I don't know where the fuck it is, but it ends in 'stan', so it's all good.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> All them chemicals mate, mines the same... i blame all the e's ive munched my way through... n not sure mate, i think Dragon, but could be wrong.
> 
> How u doin anyway mate?


lmao it was dura who told dragon the idea.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> All them chemicals mate, mines the same... i blame all the e's ive munched my way through... n not sure mate, i think Dragon, but could be wrong.
> 
> How u doin anyway mate?


probably is the 'e' or maybe the glue sniffing, possibly the morphine pills, dope, charlie ,crack, acid, mushrooms, lighter fluid, moonshine, aftershave(yes i did, i know , im fuckin stupid), smack, fuck me the list is bloody endless.
doin fine mate, gaggin for adrink though...and i really, really mean gaggin.....i think it was dragon though.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

2 guys on a night out bowling, after a few beers and few a games they decide to head home, they jump in the car and set off, on the way home they accidently hit a black kid on a bike, in there panik they throw the bike and the kid in the boot of the car with there bowlin balls and carry on the journey home but soon get pulled by the police, the police man asks them to step out of the car and open the boot for him... soon as the lads open the boot the copper sees the black kid and gets on his radio..... quick sarge send re-enforcements ive found a niggers nest, one of them has allready hatched and nicked a fuckin bike.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> probably is the 'e' or maybe the glue sniffing, possibly the morphine pills, dope, charlie ,crack, acid, mushrooms, lighter fluid, moonshine, aftershave(yes i did, i know , im fuckin stupid), smack, fuck me the list is bloody endless.
> doin fine mate, gaggin for adrink though...and i really, really mean gaggin.....i think it was dragon though.


 
Pick a chemical any chemical n blame that one... u have enough to choose from lol.... just gotta think how nice ur first drink is gonna taste after ur detox... i say detox its more abstaining from alcoholl, i think uve had everything else since u started ur detox lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> your jokes u post r funny dura, i see the yanks didnt quite apreciate them as much as we all do tho when i saw fdd2blk accuse of hijacking his thread lmao


Yanks never see the funny side of anything mate, they all had a sense of humor bypass i think.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> your jokes u post r funny dura, i see the yanks didnt quite apreciate them as much as we all do tho when i saw fdd2blk accuse of hijacking his thread lmao


yeah, huffy fucker, i picked up an infraction last year coz i went seriously off on an anti yank rant, fuckin told the cunts they deserved 9/11 becoz of all the cash the wankers had given the ira. i'm not a huge fan of the usa, i know there not all the same but too many of them think there the saviour of the fuckin planet, arrogant arrogant fuckers.........oh dont get me fuckin started, fat fuckin bucket eatin, planet raping, boneheaded, democracy bending turds...i mean this is a country that voted dubya in .....twice!!!fuckin guys got an iq of about 95 and they fuckin give him the presidency.................aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......go on osama have another go and with any luck the fuckin yanks and muslims will fuckin destroy each other and we'll all get left in peace.......then we start on the chinks


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah, huffy fucker, i picked up an infraction last year coz i went seriously off on an anti yank rant, fuckin told the cunts they deserved 9/11 becoz of all the cash the wankers had given the ira. i'm not a huge fan of the usa, i know there not all the same but too many of them think there the saviour of the fuckin planet, arrogant arrogant fuckers.........oh dont get me fuckin started, fat fuckin bucket eatin, planet raping, boneheaded, democracy bending turds...i mean this is a country that voted dubya in .....twice!!!fuckin guys got an iq of about 95 and they fuckin give him the presidency.................aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......go on osama have another go and with any luck the fuckin yanks and muslims will fuckin destroy each other and we'll all get left in peace.......then we start on the chinks


lolol.... im quite partial to a chinky girl, only been with one, they taste mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2010)

the cash they gave the I.R.A is just 1 of many good reasons for 9/11 it was about time they got there arsed slaped taking the piss the world over for the last 70 yrs!

on a lighter note see Rangers ad a good game last night dura lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

A woman is in labour, shouting the usual stuff.
"Get this out of me! Give me the drugs!" She turns to her husband & says, "You did this to me you bastard!" Husband replies casually, "If you remember, I wanted to stick it up your arse but you said, "Fuck off it'll be too painful!" Not laughing now are we darling?"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the cash they gave the I.R.A is just 1 of many good reasons for 9/11 it was about time they got there arsed slaped taking the piss the world over for the last 70 yrs!
> 
> on a lighter note see Rangers ad a good game last night dura lol


chers sambo for reminding me, yes it was a shit score but we're still getting the title mate...and i hope ur next shite is a hedgehoglol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Right Dragon, Sambo, Dura, im off for the night.

Take it easy

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

cya mate have a good one.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

cannabis planet show 4

now just where te fuck in england is there a 30,000 plant government sanctioned grow..!!!!! WHY THE FUCK HAVE I NOT BEEN INVITED TO THIS BEING MR TAXPAYER!

[youtube]XnX6Pc7b5Kk[/youtube]


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cannabis planet show 4
> 
> now just where te fuck in england is there a 30,000 plant government sanctioned grow..!!!!! WHY THE FUCK HAVE I NOT BEEN INVITED TO THIS BEING MR TAXPAYER!
> 
> told ya, these cunts are planning on decriminalising it for medical use and there gaunna demonise the home growers and call us dangerous amateurs who's weed can make u go blind, deaf, leprous or ur cock will go green and drop off. watch the fuckin press for more and more stories about home growing busts so that it'll get to the point if ur seen with a bag of compost u'd be as well having a row of syringes hangin out ur balls. be warned, we're gaunna be the new single parents/muslims with backpacks/ dole dodgers.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

mate, every day since having that "epithany" about boycotting the ellection, the more and more i really feel inclined to try it. i mean rage for christmas, shit song kinda but it happened. and for any who don't care enough, a pledge ofa a 1/2 ounce through the door once magic happens, how i'll gorw a million ounces of weed i don't quite know 

but i honestly think that with propper education and such for the people, they'll start to think twice about how sensibble it was to fire prof nutt. i had lunch iwth my mother which ended up being a 3 hour (dare i say it) pleasure. thourout which we discussed cannabis and such, to other diners earshot which she wasn't too happy about  but i asked her what was so bad about it that she resented the fact my brother and i do it, to which she said it was meerly the fact that we were smoking something anything into our lungs, she just saw it as bad health 101. so i told her about edibles. think i'm gonna make her some hash oil teriyaki 

it's only going to be so long though either way. friends of mine, crazy political professional people, well they just can't get enough bud, and every time i see them i normally have them passed out on the couch  and i guarantee that these people will be knwon naitonwide within a decade, they're the next gen so to speak.

and fair play on the woman standing down from the drugs board, amking it illegal to illegalise methadrone, as opposed to restriction and control of sales. hells yes!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mate, every day since having that "epithany" about boycotting the ellection, the more and more i really feel inclined to try it. i mean rage for christmas, shit song kinda but it happened. and for any who don't care enough, a pledge ofa a 1/2 ounce through the door once magic happens, how i'll gorw a million ounces of weed i don't quite know
> 
> but i honestly think that with propper education and such for the people, they'll start to think twice about how sensibble it was to fire prof nutt. i had lunch iwth my mother which ended up being a 3 hour (dare i say it) pleasure. thourout which we discussed cannabis and such, to other diners earshot which she wasn't too happy about  but i asked her what was so bad about it that she resented the fact my brother and i do it, to which she said it was meerly the fact that we were smoking something anything into our lungs, she just saw it as bad health 101. so i told her about edibles. think i'm gonna make her some hash oil teriyaki
> 
> ...


there is no such thing as proper education. The government pays what it pays for education, if they weren't getting what they paid for they would fix it, but the truth is, they are getting exactly what they pay for.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> there is no such thing as proper education. The government pays what it pays for education, if they weren't getting what they paid for they would fix it, but the truth is, they are getting exactly what they pay for.


i'm not talking education as in education. maybe i should have phrased it differently. just raise awareness. i now all too man older people who see it as this ghastly substance, they are stuck under these false illusions. 

stop trying to squash me, i'm being positive!  haha, looking bak on it i seem to have ranted? don't even know what i wrote an hour after posting  good shit


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm not talking education as in education. maybe i should have phrased it differently. just raise awareness. i now all too man older people who see it as this ghastly substance, they are stuck under these false illusions.
> 
> stop trying to squash me, i'm being positive!  haha, looking bak on it i seem to have ranted? don't even know what i wrote an hour after posting  good shit



no i'm not trying to squash you at all, just remember that the government are giving us the level of education that they are happy with, they don't want us being too smart otherwise we might wake up and see whats really going on.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2010)

fuck the system, im goin back to uni and its my grass growing thats paying for it all. i'll deal and grow till i feel its time to stop. and if they catch me, who fuckin cares ive done it all before. nite lads


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 1, 2010)

bunnay!


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn you guys got political last night! Haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 1, 2010)

i always get political. every hour of every minute. and then i go and get drunk and suddenly i turn into the one man army or idealism


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i always get political. every hour of every minute. and then i go and get drunk and suddenly i turn into the one man army or idealism


lol.....i think were long lost brothers or sumthin mate....scarily similar thought process. i remember arguing with sum1 years ago that they had seen me in newcastle( believe it or not canoeing down the tyne!!!)i have never been in newcastle and i most certainly have never canoed down the fuckin tyne....i'm wondering was it u the saw tip top?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 1, 2010)

haha, 21 years and still going strong, ya won't drag me to newcastle quite yet y'hear!

got lunch with me mam in an hour, and i am still tasting sick in my throat, think i might have to hit up some smokeeeeeee


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

im going swimming with the family today, oh joy. although on a lighter note i just a free la woman from my mate almost ready to go into flower, mite hold it back for a couple of weeks though under my cfls until theyre all ready to switch. need to buy a new tent b4 i switch


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

tomorrow is my 3 week anniversary of stopping drinking and i would like to take this opportunity to say to anyone out there in cyberspace if ur thinking of giving up the booze then fucking dont!!! its horrible, terrible, almost unbearable, i want to shoot people and set fire to my own head , its the worst fuckin decision i've made since wearing no underwear with zip up jeans, it is not a good move and although it may help you live longer it most certainly will make it feel longer. u will actually see ur life( and girlfriend) thru completely sober eyeballs, without the hazing goggles of alcohol, and u will ask urself how the fuck did i get to this point in my life, how the fuck can i cope with this shit, how the fuck can i escape from it and can i claim self defence/ insanity if i top the bitch.....just say yes. dont fuckin stop, in fact drink doubles.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Paddy staggered home very late after another evening with his drinking buddy, Paddy. He took off his shoes to avoid waking his wife, Kathleen. 

He tiptoed as quietly as he could toward the stairs leading to their upstairs bedroom, but misjudged the bottom step. As he caught himself by grabbing the banister, his body swung around and he landed heavily on his rump. A whiskey bottle in each back pocket broke and made the landing especially painful.

Managing not to yell, Paddy sprung up, pulled down his pants, and looked in the hall mirror to see that his butt cheeks were cut and bleeding. He managed to quietly find a full box of Band-Aids and began putting a Band-Aid as best he could on each place he saw blood.

He then hid the now almost empty Band-Aid box and shuffled and stumbled his way to bed.

In the morning, Paddy woke up with searing pain in both his head and butt and Kathleen staring at him from across the room. 

She said, 'You were drunk again last night weren't you?'

Paddy said, 'Why you say such a mean thing?'

'Well,' Kathleen said, 'it could be the open front door, it could be the broken glass at the bottom of the stairs, it could be the drops of blood trailing through the house, it could be your bloodshot eyes, but mostly ....... it's all those Band-Aids stuck on the hall mirror.


----------



## High Time 420 (Apr 1, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Paddy staggered home very late after another evening with his drinking buddy, Paddy. He took off his shoes to avoid waking his wife, Kathleen.
> 
> He tiptoed as quietly as he could toward the stairs leading to their upstairs bedroom, but misjudged the bottom step. As he caught himself by grabbing the banister, his body swung around and he landed heavily on his rump. A whiskey bottle in each back pocket broke and made the landing especially painful.
> 
> ...



LoL, i like that one.!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 1, 2010)

Hahaha thats great


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 1, 2010)

Loooooooong weekend! Get in! Haha. Got the best part of an oz left and after today no work till Tuesday


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

hi all, i dont know who started talking about refilling there carbon filter instead of buying a new one but i wish you hadnt. i ordered 2 x tubs which said 1000 each , i took that to mean 1 kg eachfrom white goods. first day it should have been deliverd i saw the van pull up and the guy come walking over empty handed so i thought he was just checking number, went to put my shoes on , looked out the window and he had gone, [bastard] rang and complained and they said deliver next day [ they fucking didnt] rang and emailed and got today. went to fill my filter up and only just went over half way, thats because they were 1000 ml tubs not mg 9 bastards ]. off i go to 3 different pet shops and manage to get 6 x 125 g boxes of activated carbon[ yahoo ] so far its cost 23 squid for the delivered and 13 squid at the pet shop. now i will tell you the difference between aquatic carbon and air filter carbon, the aqua is much much smaller so tends to fall through the holes in your filter.......wish id bought a filter for 40 squid lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi all, i dont know who started talking about refilling there carbon filter instead of buying a new one but i wish you hadnt. i ordered 2 x tubs which said 1000 each , i took that to mean 1 kg eachfrom white goods. first day it should have been deliverd i saw the van pull up and the guy come walking over empty handed so i thought he was just checking number, went to put my shoes on , looked out the window and he had gone, [bastard] rang and complained and they said deliver next day [ they fucking didnt] rang and emailed and got today. went to fill my filter up and only just went over half way, thats because they were 1000 ml tubs not mg 9 bastards ]. off i go to 3 different pet shops and manage to get 6 x 125 g boxes of activated carbon[ yahoo ] so far its cost 23 squid for the delivered and 13 squid at the pet shop. now i will tell you the difference between aquatic carbon and air filter carbon, the aqua is much much smaller so tends to fall through the holes in your filter.......wish id bought a filter for 40 squid lol



don't you mean 30 plus postage
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/125mm-5-Carbon-Air-Filter-odor-scubber-Hydroponics-NEW_W0QQitemZ260573232295QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item3cab5ffca7


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

hmmm 30 yeah probably,made me feel worse now, crap black dust gets everywhere


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 1, 2010)

well so much for cutting out tobacco by using my bong. seems the hot water was simply too much for the bowl, fell to pieces in my hand, good ol roor. there's an fdd pipe somewhere in the postal system though


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hmmm 30 yeah probably,made me feel worse now, crap black dust gets everywhere


lol, sorry mate mate, think it was my idea, glad to find out that aquarium carbon is too small before i went down that route myself!! mite do a bit more research b4 i try it myself


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Proof that men have better friends; a woman didn't come home 1 night. The next morning she told her husband she'd slept over at friends house. The husband calls her 10 best friends. None of them know anythin about it. 


A man didn't come home 1 night. The next morning he says he slept over at friends house. The wife calls his 10 best friends. Eight confirm that he slept over, and two said he was still there!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, sorry mate mate, think it was my idea, glad to find out that aquarium carbon is too small before i went down that route myself!! mite do a bit more research b4 i try it myself



we live we learn mate, there is another place [ will dig the name out ] that sell hydroponic carbon, was 8 squid for a kg plus delivery so would be about 22 squid, a 4inch filter delivered is about 40 so save 18 squid on a 4 inch filter,is it worth the bother prob not, might as well keep someone else in work.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Evening all... 4 days off, fuck yeah... Happy Days

For propper carbon refills Hydrohobby do it... £7 for a Kg

_http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/activated_carbon_granules/ 

_


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

600HPS, 125CFL Red and 125CFL Blue and temps at 78F... Happy Days


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 1, 2010)

nice going sm4rt3. can i just call you smart because that's all i seem to ever think your thing is saying. so smart it is 

i'm pondering a 600w myself but think i might just stick an envirolight i've lying around in there and see what i can yield

newest episode of southpark, i'm stoned, and fuck me is it funny, i shouldn't be laughing at cancer but bwahahaha.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening all... 4 days off, fuck yeah... Happy Days
> 
> For propper carbon refills Hydrohobby do it... £7 for a Kg
> 
> _http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/activated_carbon_granules/ _


 
nice one, looked and looked but couldnt see...........


----------



## bazdog (Apr 1, 2010)

its 150 on oz its blue cheese and armagenden


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> nice going sm4rt3. can i just call you smart because that's all i seem to ever think your thing is saying. so smart it is
> 
> i'm pondering a 600w myself but think i might just stick an envirolight i've lying around in there and see what i can yield
> 
> newest episode of southpark, i'm stoned, and fuck me is it funny, i shouldn't be laughing at cancer but bwahahaha.


lol course u can mate, i get called smart or smarte... i did register on here with SM4RT, but put the wrong fuckin email addy in and forgot my password, so re-registered with SM4RT3 lol

anything helps mate doesnt it, thats my thinking anyway, hence throwin a blue in aswell.

Southpark is piss funny, can make u laugh at anythin lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> nice one, looked and looked but couldnt see...........


 
Hey Del

That link takes u straight to the Carbon granuels....

*Activated Carbon Granules*


Last 12 to 18 months

*Please select:* 
Carbon Granules per Kg -- *£7.00*
25 Kg Bag of Carbon Granules -- *£129.00*


they stock the refillable filters there aswell, so those granuels are what is inside a filter.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone know where i can find a torrent of John Bishop live?... been lookin everywhere, cant find one... that guy is piss funny.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Info for carbon refills:

*Activated Carbon Granules product details:*

We do offer an in store carbon filter refill service but for those of you who live too far away to travel to us we now sell loose activated carbon granules so you can refill your own carbon filter. So your carbon filter stays in tip top working order we would also recommend changing the carbon filter sleeve on a regular basis.

If you refill you carbon filter yourself using activated carbon granules you will need a drill, metal drill bit, rivet gun, rivets, gloves and a dust mask.

It is essential you compact your carbon granules before you rivet the top of you filter back on, this is best done with a vibration plate but can also be done by tapping the carbon filter a number of times on the ground.

Some carbon filters like the Mountain Air or Budget Fresh can not be refilled because they do not use the same type of carbon.

We sell activated carbon granules either by the Kg or in 25 Kg bags it is used to refill carbon filters that have come to the end of there life.

To find out how much activated carbon you will need to refill your carbon filter simply weigh the filter.

We have a list of approximate weights of carbon filters listed bellow to help you to decide how much activated carbon granules to purchase.


*Prima Klima Carbon Filters*


100mm/250mm - 2.8kg
125mm/400mm - 5.5kg
150mm/500mm - 7.9kg
200mm/500mm - 9.8kg
250mm/750mm - 17.8kg
315mm/750mm - 27.4kg
315mm/1000mm - 35.3kg
315mm/1250mm - 44.2kg


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

shorely they must replace more than just the carbon my poxy growshop charges nearly 70quid to refill mine! still think id rather just pay it and let them get dirty im far too lazy for that lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

wouldnt want to refill the 44.2 kg filter.............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> shorely they must replace more than just the carbon my poxy growshop charges nearly 70quid to refill mine! still think id rather just pay it and let them get dirty im far too lazy for that lol


 
lol i will do it for 50, did mine and took ten mins


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> lol i will do it for 50, did mine and took ten mins


yeah 10mins to do and 4hrs to drive around geting the stuff del lolol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah 10mins to do and 4hrs to drive around geting the stuff del lolol


 
but now i know where to order it, mine will cost about 20 squid, how big is your filter?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Im gonna get the Mountain Air one next time round... £80 and it lasts 3 year... paid £30 for mine and i think its gonna last just this grow... works out better in the long run.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

its just a good quality 6'' one m8.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Im gonna get the Mountain Air one next time round... £80 and it lasts 3 year... paid £30 for mine and i think its gonna last just this grow... works out better in the long run.


 
guess it depends how much you are doing, i only been doing small grows and had the same budget filter for over 2 years.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Im gonna get the Mountain Air one next time round... £80 and it lasts 3 year... paid £30 for mine and i think its gonna last just this grow... works out better in the long run.


never even seen em smar3t? av you read up on em are they really lasting 3yrs?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> its just a good quality 6'' one m8.


 
would prob cost you 35-40 so i guess 70 and no messing isnt that bad really.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> guess it depends how much you are doing, i only been doing small grows and had the same budget filter for over 2 years.


yeah the one i have at the min is gonna be ok, only got 2 plants on the go, but i wanna do more for the next one, im venting into the attic so unless i can start to smell it then no need to worry i guess... just out of everything u need for a grow its the filter i wouldnt really want to take short cuts on




sambo020482 said:


> never even seen em smar3t? av you read up on em are they really lasting 3yrs?


ive read a few write ups on em mate and they seem to do what it says on the tin... but for £80 thats 3 cheap filters at £30 each which will last just under a year, so gotta be value for money either way.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

A binman is on his rounds when he notices that someone has forgotten to put out their bin, so he goes and knocks on the door. After a few seconds the door opens and inside there is a chinese man.

"excuse me mate, where's your bin?" he says.

"I bin on toilet" replies the asian.

"no, I mean where's your dustbin?"

"I dust bin on toilet."

"listen, I mean where's your wheelie bin?"

"ok, ok. I wheelie been having a wank."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Took my mother in law out last night.... one punch, fucking beauty.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

When my wife goes shopping i always put a note in her pocket saying "beer and peanuts"

When i go to the pub i always find a note in my pocket "Remember pants down, then shit"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2010)

Two old guys are drinking when the first guy leans over
and strokes the other guy's beard.
He says, "Your beard feels like my wife's pussy."
The other guy strokes his beard and says your right.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

i can vouch for my rhino pro, a little on the expensive side but been running nearly a year with no smell at all. 3 year guarantee as well


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i can vouch for my rhino pro, a little on the expensive side but been running nearly a year with no smell at all. 3 year guarantee as well


most of the good qaulity filters do there job you definatly get what ya pay 4,

hows you then fingerz? aint seen ya on ear ina while.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

safe bro been lurking about every now and again. i'm kool thanks, hows about u's?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

what's up guys? just woke up had to have a couple of hours after staying up all night total time for trimming about 13hrs


----------



## rasclot (Apr 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> safe bro been lurking about every now and again. i'm kool thanks, hows about u's?[/QUO
> im all blz buded n no where to go


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> what's up guys? just woke up had to have a couple of hours after staying up all night total time for trimming about 13hrs


Hey Dragon mate, welsome back to the world of the living lol

13hrs... Killer, but worth it in the long run lol... have u weighed it wet ?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon mate, welsome back to the world of the living lol
> 
> 13hrs... Killer, but worth it in the long run lol... have u weighed it wet ?


no mate not weighed it yet had a small prob and had to move it, it's not quiet finished yet about an hour left 2mo mate but looked like a few ozs


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> no mate not weighed it yet had a small prob and had to move it, it's not quiet finished yet about an hour left 2mo mate but looked like a few ozs


a few oz's lol did say 15 but was abit early so 12 n if not il post the pics of me eating the laptop lmao


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> no mate not weighed it yet had a small prob and had to move it, it's not quiet finished yet about an hour left 2mo mate but looked like a few ozs


Sounds good mate... how come u had to move it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> safe bro been lurking about every now and again. i'm kool thanks, hows about u's?


yeah all good m8 amolst finished the last run of blueberry good job its chop chop in 10days or so, need to get some new strains tho. id recomend blueberry to ne1 maybe not for a commercial grow its a lovely smoke tho but when its all ya really been smoking for a very looooong while then it soon gets borin.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Sounds good mate... how come u had to move it?


just pm you mate wouldn't really like to say on here don't imagine many people had similar circumstances lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> a few oz's lol did say 15 but was abit early so 12 n if not il post the pics of me eating the laptop lmao


lol loud mate we'll find out in a couple of days so keep the sauce and camera handy lol i think less myself i reckon about 9 mate hopefully your right


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> just pm you mate wouldn't really like to say on here don't imagine many people had similar circumstances lol


 

(The message you entered is to short. Please lengthen your message to atleast 10 characters)... Done =]


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 1, 2010)

well the g/f is naggin me to get off as we have the hangover to watch so im offsky

Take it easy Dragon, Sambo (Happy b/day for tomorrow), Fingerez, all.

Peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> well the g/f is naggin me to get off as we have the hangover to watch so im offsky
> 
> Take it easy Dragon, Sambo (Happy b/day for tomorrow), Fingerez, all.
> 
> Peace


thanks sm4rt3, n that hangover is 1 fucking funny film lmao enjoy.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 1, 2010)

Yayyy long weekend! and just finished baking some brownies


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

hmmmm aint gonna be making me nxt batch of butter for another 3wks or so, how much bud did you put in? cause i take it you didnt have no trim yet?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

just realised its officaially my birthday but who cares certainly not fuckin me! why celebrate birthdays what another year that im older n closer to death! great news! just dont see the point some of me m8s n family will have a brithday WEEK will celebrate the whole week lmao yeah lets celebrate the fact im older/ prob fatter/ most definatly poorer n with less hair! fucking geeerate!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> just realised its officaially my birthday but who cares certainly not fuckin me! why celebrate birthdays what another year that im older n closer to death! great news! just dont see the point some of me m8s n family will have a brithday WEEK will celebrate the whole week lmao yeah lets celebrate the fact im older/ prob fatter/ most definatly poorer n with less hair! fucking geeerate!


lol happy birthday ya old begger lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 1, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> hmmmm aint gonna be making me nxt batch of butter for another 3wks or so, how much bud did you put in? cause i take it you didnt have no trim yet?


Nah, I made regular brownies lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 1, 2010)

and happy birthday anyway, lol!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Nah, I made regular brownies lol


oh ok, at least riffix will have a nice munch for ya lazy wkend then would have been even better if they were ''special'' brownies lol

ava good wkend.


----------



## marley'man (Apr 1, 2010)

whats the fucks up with the weather!


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 1, 2010)

a little help please guys 
all this talk on carbon filters made me realise iv got no smell coming from a single top skunk 44 its 15 days into flower and has just started to have the tiny little dot you see when the flower first starts to grow im pretty sure my last lot smelld way before they were this far into flower am i right or just gettin mixd up 
thanks


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

happy birthday sambo ya auld fart 'older, fatter, poorer,balder' christ man your a fuckin cheery bastard. every time i have a birthday (usually once a year i think) i applaud my organs for surviving against the odds. then i recall the last year and i count up the days i can remember . as long as ive been wasted more than hungover i consider it a victory. or alternatively for all u taxpayers have you spent more time wrecked than working if the answer is yes then youve won a cigar. if not then get a grip pour yourself a drink and tell the boss u need time off to get your mouldy cock checked at the docs( almost gaurantee he wont ask for details when u go back to work, if so use a felt tip pen and color it in before you go and glue sum coco pops to it and if asked offer to lob it out)


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 2, 2010)

cheers dura n yeah m8 i am a miserable fucker on me birthdays.

''glue sum coco pops to it and if asked offer to lob it out'' lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

An old lady was standing at the railing of the cruise ship holding her hat on tightly so that it would not blow off in the wind.

A gentleman approached her and said, "Pardon me, madam. I do not intend to be forward, but did you know that your dress is blowing up in this high wind?"

"Yes, I know," said the lady, "I need both hands to hold onto this hat."

"But, madam, you must know that your privates are exposed!" said the gentleman in earnest.

The woman looked down, then back up at the man and replied, "Sir, anything you see down there is 85 years old. I just bought this hat yesterday!"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

well ive got baby sitting duty this morning so thats why i'm up early and then ive got to go and repalce a glass door panel that i caved in at my last house coz my spastic bird lost the fuckin keys( she also managed to loose the keys for our present house, before we had even moved and ive got a new front door to find; birds a fuckin mongo). after that the kiddies are away to various grandparents and i'm stuck at home all fuckin nite with the pot washer.....and no fuckin drink.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 2, 2010)

morrrrrrning, could anybody tell me how many plants is a good number to put under a 400 watt light if you used 10 litre pots? thanx


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

i wouldnt go above 6 and probably leave it at four to get full light penetration mate.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 2, 2010)

cheers mate, no point in pushing it, least you didnt lose keys or shed give you shit for the next year.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate, no point in pushing it, least you didnt lose keys or shed give you shit for the next year.


yeah she fuckin would too. she's a fuckin halfwit, only bird i know that doesnt carry a purse or a handbag and as a result loses bank cards, keys, make up and shit.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

im off cya lter


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> bacon sandwich, loads a butter, 5 rashers of bacon,and a nice strong cuppa tea. breakfast of the gods.


that cxnut made me put the kettel on and ive missed two pages now lol ffs


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 2, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> a little help please guys
> all this talk on carbon filters made me realise iv got no smell coming from a single top skunk 44 its 15 days into flower and has just started to have the tiny little dot you see when the flower first starts to grow im pretty sure my last lot smelld way before they were this far into flower am i right or just gettin mixd up
> thanks


This happened to me once and i was also baffled. Buds turned out great and smelled really nice after harvest.
Whilst they where still on the plant, they didnt smell much at all.. (they did if you put your nose right up to the bud)...

Intrested to see if anybody can explain this phenominon....


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dunno exactly, its just a big yelow bag( sorry i cant be more specificic i dont have the stuff in my house but im going to my grow later to check on it, i'll check the bag to see if it specifys, b n q were doing a 2 for a tenner deal). i use 70% miracle grow, 25% perlite and 5% vermiculite, i dont compact it down becoz i belive it makes it easier for roots to grow thru it when its arier and also as soon as u start watering it settles down itsself, ive had good results with it but again ive gotta stress dont give nutes until the plant shows it needs them and then just start off with 1/4 of the recommended dose.


any news on this mate? im off 2 B&Q 2day


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> any news on this mate? im off 2 B&Q 2day


bugger, i forgot. im just back from grow as well. it was a 50 litre yellow and green bag, didnt have a specific name on it i.e for a particular kind of plant but there is miracle gro in a pink bag specifically for acid loving plants, its NOT that one. it was around £6.50 a bag or two for a tenner


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 2, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> a little help please guys
> all this talk on carbon filters made me realise iv got no smell coming from a single top skunk 44 its 15 days into flower and has just started to have the tiny little dot you see when the flower first starts to grow im pretty sure my last lot smelld way before they were this far into flower am i right or just gettin mixd up
> thanks


Think it's a touch early to start freaking out some smell like skunk in veg some dnt start smell till 5 weeks into flower wat I'm trying to say is it depends on strain or maybe genetics my current grow was smelling two weeks in to flower my last 1 was 5 weeks just hang on a bit longer an she should smell 5 weeks I'd say if she dosnt smell by them then she's not really gona smell bit this dosnt mean it's not gona be nice smoke hope this helps
the current grow smelt two weeks in but only inside the tent now just starting 5 weeks an the house an street stink


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 2, 2010)

cheers for the help bobbybigbud and lpoolfc08 
i think im just kindof on one at the moment and looking for problems iv had so much shit an hassle with this little grow 
im just waiting for something els to go wrong
oh well fingers crossd 
thanks + rep added


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

friday nite, no booze, only the bird to talk to......hide the sharp objects.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> friday nite, no booze, only the bird to talk to......hide the sharp objects.



I can see the scottish news tomorrow morning, Guy stabs girlfriend in face with vase because she lost the remote control.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

dead body found with multiple teeth marks on its extensive arse....


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dead body found with multiple teeth marks on its extensive arse....


both eye lids were missing, looks like something or someone nawed on them.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

any of u guys know if metal halide puts out more heat than hps? my fuckin tent temps are way too high and although its not causin any noticeable problems ive gotta get it sorted, i recon ive only got another two weeks in veg so i'll be takin the mh outta the tent.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2010)

[youtube]vqjZ0CBgmUk[/youtube]

chilling to some o beardyman!  i like 5 minutes onwards of that vid  especially the cheese song!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/225-LED-Red-Blue-Hydroponic-Grow-Board-Light-Bulbs-Lamp_W0QQitemZ250456885858QQcategoryZ43555QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo=MW&its=C&itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8934253228340715656#ht_2700wt_1190 any body ever tried one of theses? looks abit star treky tae me.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 2, 2010)

And it was at this time during the darkest days of Christianity, that as he was nailed to the cross and raised up for all to gaze upon his tortured and twisted body, he looked down wearily at his 12 apostles and speaking softly with his last gasping breath, he said unto them..........


"Don't touch my fucking Easter eggs, I'll be back on Monday!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 2, 2010)

dura72 said:


> any of u guys know if metal halide puts out more heat than hps? my fuckin tent temps are way too high and although its not causin any noticeable problems ive gotta get it sorted, i recon ive only got another two weeks in veg so i'll be takin the mh outta the tent.


Yeah, I'm sure the mh ones are hotter


----------



## del66666 (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah metal are hotter than hps............. el nino.....grown with envirolites


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 2, 2010)

dura iv used those 225 led boards but there not really much cop altho theres 225 led,s the wattage is very low some where round 60w i think and the lumens are extremly low id stick with your mh bulbs i know there hotter than hps due to giving of more infra red light but i dont know anything that will beat them for veging


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all Uk growers. In Australia at the moment but do love the UK. 10:45pm and ready for the big game. I hope some of you have your laptops by your big tvs. Enjoy the match. I am a Portsmouth supported so already fucked, but should be a good game and i have plenty of booze on the ready.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 3, 2010)

have you tried jus replacing the carbon in the filter? got to be a lot cheaper than a new filter


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

A mother was working in the kitchen and listening to Little Johnny playing with his new toy train in the living room.

She heard the train stop and Little Johnny say, "All of you fuckers who want off, get the fuck off now ' cause this is the last stop; and all of you wankers who are getting, on get your fucking arses in the train 'cause we're leaving."

The mother went into the living room and told Little Johnny, "We don't use that kind of language in this house. Now I want you to go to your room for two hours. When you come out you may play with your train. But I want you to use nice language."

Two hours later Little Johnny comes out of the bedroom and resumes playing with his train. Soon the train stopped and mother heard Little Johnny say,"All passengers who are disembarking the train please remember to take all of your belongings with
you. We thank you for riding with us today and hope your trip was a pleasant one. We hope you will ride with us again soon."

"For those of you just boarding we ask you to store all your luggage under your seat. Remember there is no smoking except in the club car. We hope you will have a pleasant and relaxing journey with us."

"And for those of you who are fucked off about the two hour delay please see the cunt in the kitchen."


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> any of u guys know if metal halide puts out more heat than hps? my fuckin tent temps are way too high and although its not causin any noticeable problems ive gotta get it sorted, i recon ive only got another two weeks in veg so i'll be takin the mh outta the tent.


God help you in the summer mate...
Have you looked at cool tubes ?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 3, 2010)

Woohoo, got our first lil sprout yesterday and today it's letting out it's first leaves!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

Afternoon all... how is everyone thios rather fine saturday?



lpoolfc08 said:


> God help you in the summer mate...
> Have you looked at cool tubes ?


Summer... he in deepest darkest north of scotland, they dont have summer there lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Woohoo, got our first lil sprout yesterday and today it's letting out it's first leaves!


Congrats KittyKatt and ur man Riffix

Now the fun starts =]


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 3, 2010)

I noticed i had a small, rapidly multiplying outbreak of spider mites..
Picked up some Plant Vitality+ today supposed to be best out there.....

Anybody tried it ????


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

del66666 said:


> yeah metal are hotter than hps............. el nino.....grown with envirolites


 
Nice Del... What wattage of enviro u got em under ?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Congrats KittyKatt and ur man Riffix
> 
> Now the fun starts =]


Hehe thanks! Hope the other 2 pop today or very soon as well


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Hehe thanks! Hope the other 2 pop today or very soon as well


Your welcome, and i'm sure they will, I got every confidence in the both of you.

You got any plans for the day ?


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 3, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> I noticed i had a small, rapidly multiplying outbreak of spider mites..
> Picked up some Plant Vitality+ today supposed to be best out there.....
> 
> Anybody tried it ????


Anybody help b4 i spray this shit on the little bastards ???


----------



## glasgow grower (Apr 3, 2010)

glasgows flooded with weed at the moment it ranges from £130 an oz for damp shitty bud to £200 an oz of some real smelly primo(blue cheese,killa watt,white widdow,g-13,etc)


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> I noticed i had a small, rapidly multiplying outbreak of spider mites..
> Picked up some Plant Vitality+ today supposed to be best out there.....
> 
> Anybody tried it ????


Fingers crossed i never had any mites as yet.. so cant say if its good or bad... didnt wanna leave u hangin there so had to reply, even though ur a scouser lol


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Fingers crossed i never had any mites as yet.. so cant say if its good or bad... didnt wanna leave u hangin there so had to reply, even though ur a scouser lol


Thanks mate...


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Your welcome, and i'm sure they will, I got every confidence in the both of you.
> 
> You got any plans for the day ?


Just going to do some shopping in a bit, then prolly just putter around the house with some cleaning and various potted plant care. What you have going on?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Thanks mate...


lol ur welcome mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Just going to do some shopping in a bit, then prolly just putter around the house with some cleaning and various potted plant care. What you have going on?


Not much really, paid all the bills today so thats us skint... mates on his way down shortly, so he might bring us some vodka, then prob listen to some tunage and get wasted lol

The only way to spend a bank holliday weekend lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> I noticed i had a small, rapidly multiplying outbreak of spider mites..
> Picked up some Plant Vitality+ today supposed to be best out there.....
> 
> Anybody tried it ????


yes sir  i gave em a re spray a few days later and they where all gone by harvest

edit - i used about 4/5 weeks flower


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yes sir  i gave em a re spray a few days later and they where all gone by harvest
> 
> edit - i used about 4/5 weeks flower


Thankyou. Did you only have to give them 1 dose ??


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

hey all hope every1s good i spent all day yesterday sorting out the dirtyest dustyest attic i,ve ever seen it was that bad i couldn't even smoke last night but my god that blue cheese stinks had to find somewhere to put it to dry should have some nice bud now im a couple of days, smart you gonna be watching the doctor tonight? or am i the only 1 was talking to the lads earlier and getting a load of shit for asking them the same question lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Thankyou. Did you only have to give them 1 dose ??


no instructions on the bottle is there 

i did spray em twice just to make sure, from what i've read most pesticide's are light sensitive, so best spraying just before dark. only what i read bro  i did both times, about an hour before dark. as i said i didnt find any with my microscope before or after harvest. 

says its bio degradable which is a bonus, dont smell 2 nice


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Not much really, paid all the bills today so thats us skint... mates on his way down shortly, so he might bring us some vodka, then prob listen to some tunage and get wasted lol
> 
> The only way to spend a bank holliday weekend lol


Sounds good to me


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 3, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> no instructions on the bottle is there
> 
> i did spray em twice just to make sure, from what i've read most pesticide's are light sensitive, so best spraying just before dark. only what i read bro  i did both times, about an hour before dark. as i said i didnt find any with my microscope before or after harvest.
> 
> says its bio degradable which is a bonus, dont smell 2 nice


No proper instructions,looks like a shitty cup of old tea and if i smell it any more i think i will pass out...lol...


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey all hope every1s good i spent all day yesterday sorting out the dirtyest dustyest attic i,ve ever seen it was that bad i couldn't even smoke last night but my god that blue cheese stinks had to find somewhere to put it to dry should have some nice bud now im a couple of days, smart you gonna be watching the doctor tonight? or am i the only 1 was talking to the lads earlier and getting a load of shit for asking them the same question lol


Hey Dragon

Attic spaces always tend to be the dirtiest dustiest places ever, i know mine is skankin lol... glad u got it all sorted though mate.. Happy Days

I'll be watchin allright, not sure about the new doctor like, but his assistant, cute n redhead, reason anough to watch i think lol.. Im proud to say im a mad Dr Who fan, glued to it every week when its on, and all the repeats.... and yeah same here, everyone thinks im a bit sad for it, but ive loved it since i was a kid, so waht can i say lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Sounds good to me


More than welcome to join us, im sure my g/f would be glad of the company, she hates in when my mates come down and hers arent about lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon
> 
> Attic spaces always tend to be the dirtiest dustiest places ever, i know mine is skankin lol... glad u got it all sorted though mate.. Happy Days
> 
> I'll be watchin allright, not sure about the new doctor like, but his assistant, cute n redhead, reason anough to watch i think lol.. Im proud to say im a mad Dr Who fan, glued to it every week when its on, and all the repeats.... and yeah same here, everyone thinks im a bit sad for it, but ive loved it since i was a kid, so waht can i say lol


yeah all done for this wk thank fuck don't think i could take any more headaches from weed i was that fed up yesterday i couldn't even be bothered to have a joint before bed my neighbours are looking at me like some kind of murderer or something i think the smell travelled further thani realised coz i caught some of them talking about it out the street lol safe to say after i told them being nosey can be dangerous i was getting some very dodgy looks i'm now public enemy no.1 in my street lol 

glad i'm not the only 1 mate i haven't seen his side kick yet but i don't think he looks the part so hopefully she'll be able to keep us entertained, i'm still getting texts of abuse off my mates for staying in and saying about the doc i spoke to a couple of them hours ago the bastards lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah all done for this wk thank fuck don't think i could take any more headaches from weed i was that fed up yesterday i couldn't even be bothered to have a joint before bed my neighbours are looking at me like some kind of murderer or something i think the smell travelled further thani realised coz i caught some of them talking about it out the street lol safe to say after i told them being nosey can be dangerous i was getting some very dodgy looks i'm now public enemy no.1 in my street lol
> 
> glad i'm not the only 1 mate i haven't seen his side kick yet but i don't think he looks the part so hopefully she'll be able to keep us entertained, i'm still getting texts of abuse off my mates for staying in and saying about the doc i spoke to a couple of them hours ago the bastards lol


lol public enemy no.1 i like it 

Yeah i should of been goin watchin my bro n his band tonight, told em i havent got the cash to go but also asked if they was excited about dr who, takin the piss like and he said thats the reason im not goin to watch em lol.. but i seriously dont have the cash after payin bills, so i do have a valid excuse lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol public enemy no.1 i like it
> 
> Yeah i should of been goin watchin my bro n his band tonight, told em i havent got the cash to go but also asked if they was excited about dr who, takin the piss like and he said thats the reason im not goin to watch em lol.. but i seriously dont have the cash after payin bills, so i do have a valid excuse lol


the public enemy bit amused me too but not the misses she's not happy with me for it as she puts it i isolated us from evey1 else and now they think i'm some kind of thug after saying that to them all she said the guys looked a little worried lol
my mates think i'm staying in for it aswell the difference is though mate i really am staying in for it lol it's pissing down here and i really can't be bothered going out and getting into trouble with them today, i'm in need of some calm down time i'm still bubbling about the fact i had to move it all the way i did i can see beating some of the neighbours up just to get it out of my system i still start shaking when i think about it and even the misses is keeping out of the way poor cow


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

man im fuckin fried, just went to my suppliers to get sum charlie and the cunt had half an oz out on the table to sniff, he cut me 3 lines, first one was about 9 inches long and and i recon was around 3/4 of a g , hoovered it and then he cut me another 2. my head is well and truly up my arse.


----------



## bullet1234 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys 
im ve been in the uk for 6 years and the smoke compared 2 South Africa is more body stone well thats all ive been gettin in the midds not a havey smoker 
the odd ocasion . 
ive got a grow on any help would be great .

Keep the fire burning


----------



## bullet1234 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dure72 

you dont no what id give 2 be in that position man lucke [email protected]#$er ha ha enjoy!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> the public enemy bit amused me too but not the misses she's not happy with me for it as she puts it i isolated us from evey1 else and now they think i'm some kind of thug after saying that to them all she said the guys looked a little worried lol
> my mates think i'm staying in for it aswell the difference is though mate i really am staying in for it lol it's pissing down here and i really can't be bothered going out and getting into trouble with them today, i'm in need of some calm down time i'm still bubbling about the fact i had to move it all the way i did i can see beating some of the neighbours up just to get it out of my system i still start shaking when i think about it and even the misses is keeping out of the way poor cow


lol, yeah when i was with the ex i used to alienate all her neighbours, didnt bother me but for some reason she used to get upset by it all, lucky with the current g/f she is like me and doesant give a shit lol, plus in the new house all the neighbours keep themselves to themselves, so its all peachy...

its not to bad down here, not warm but least it isnt raining... for once

Stick some tunes on and bounce round the house for a bit, that usually de-stresses me lol, either that or spart up a fatty.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> man im fuckin fried, just went to my suppliers to get sum charlie and the cunt had half an oz out on the table to sniff, he cut me 3 lines, first one was about 9 inches long and and i recon was around 3/4 of a g , hoovered it and then he cut me another 2. my head is well and truly up my arse.


I love your joke posts... but when u start rubbing my nose init... or not as the case may be its just unfair lol... im sure u will pull ur head out from up ur ass when u need another line lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 3, 2010)

bullet1234 said:


> Hi guys
> im ve been in the uk for 6 years and the smoke compared 2 South Africa is more body stone well thats all ive been gettin in the midds not a havey smoker
> the odd ocasion .
> ive got a grow on any help would be great .
> ...


Hey, how's it going? Tell us about your grow


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

bullet1234 said:


> Dure72
> 
> you dont no what id give 2 be in that position man lucke [email protected]#$er ha ha enjoy!!


oh im enjoyin it but im absolutely flying outta my face, its new gear different from what weve been gettin for the last month and its got that really strong petrol/ether kinda smell /taste. it rock hard and u gotta crush it down well to powder it but jeez its sum of the best gear ive had for along while.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh im enjoyin it but im absolutely flying outta my face, its new gear different from what weve been gettin for the last month and its got that really strong petrol/ether kinda smell /taste. it rock hard and u gotta crush it down well to powder it but jeez its sum of the best gear ive had for along while.


Does ur man take paypal and do secure delivery lol... could do with a decent score for the powder... if i wanted talc id raid the g/f's cupboard lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Does ur man take paypal and do secure delivery lol... could do with a decent score for the powder... if i wanted talc id raid the g/f's cupboard lol


lol, im actually headin up to glasgow in a couple of hours mate, so im having no more till i cum back, i hate driving in the city at the best of times and its worse on a saturday when ur out ur nut


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, im actually headin up to glasgow in a couple of hours mate, so im having no more till i cum back, i hate driving in the city at the best of times and its worse on a saturday when ur out ur nut


lol thats wise, i dont mind drivin when im totally out my head, i tend not to drive as manic, but a bit of panick sets in when u see a copper... n if ur passin by manchester on u way back, you could drop us a gram or 2 off lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

well thats a lie coz i just had one there, but that the last....honest....well maybe just a little one b4 i head up.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol thats wise, i dont mind drivin when im totally out my head, i tend not to drive as manic, but a bit of panick sets in when u see a copper... n if ur passin by manchester on u way back, you could drop us a gram or 2 off lol


shit , i forgot u were in manchester, i was gettin mixed up with sambo....i was down ur way for the rangers game 2 years ago....partied heavily all day totally wasted on buckfast, 'e', charlie, lager and drove home at midnite, got fuckin lost ended up on the a1 instead of the m6 and ended up in edinburgh, took me 3 hours to drive down and 7 to get home, stopped at evry services and hoovered charlie on the way back, fell out of the car when i got home, slept for two days. man that was a fuckin wild day, manchester looked like checnya when it was over.


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> lol thats wise, i dont mind drivin when im totally out my head, i tend not to drive as manic, but a bit of panick sets in when u see a copper... n if ur passin by manchester on u way back, you could drop us a gram or 2 off lol


good 2 see a fellow manc


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

smart

yeah time for a smoke and a calm down i think got the misses sulking coz she thinks i'm gonna explode and cause mayhem again, looks like all our neighbours will be keeping their distance lol gonna hit on a bit of snow patrol and have a quiet hour or 2 and see if that works if not i'll have to catch up with you in a couple of days when the old bill lets me out it's been 2days now and i still can't shake the fact that i had to kill my plants and dismantle the grow coz of the people living next door the way i figure it is he owes me £60 for the chronics £6 buckets £25 for soil + leccy and nutes so i'm thinking a ton sounds good with the headaches aswell i really am desperate to go and take it out of his blood lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> shit , i forgot u were in manchester, i was gettin mixed up with sambo....i was down ur way for the rangers game 2 years ago....partied heavily all day totally wasted on buckfast, 'e', charlie, lager and drove home at midnite, got fuckin lost ended up on the a1 instead of the m6 and ended up in edinburgh, took me 3 hours to drive down and 7 to get home, stopped at evry services and hoovered charlie on the way back, fell out of the car when i got home, slept for two days. man that was a fuckin wild day, manchester looked like checnya when it was over.


Yeah wish i was closer up your way, either that or had a reliable decent score down this way, its pure shit at the min, most my old dealers are down wales way which is where i used to live n deal, since i moved back down this way its been shit, and its not really safe for me to head down to my old haunts lol

3 hr drive down isnt to bad, but 7 hrs back lololol, there's gettin lost and gettin lost mate, and manchester always looks like that after your lot have visited, but always good for a laugh lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> good 2 see a fellow manc


indeed it is mate... hows it goin ?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

dragon, u shoulda planted it all in the cunts garden and called the filth urself. get a bag of sugar and pour it in the cunts petrol tank, let out sum rumours hes a paedo, go on gay websites and send him loads of free gay porn mags and shit, start a full on hate campaign.


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> indeed it is mate... hows it goin ?


all good except for the shit weed lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> smart
> 
> yeah time for a smoke and a calm down i think got the misses sulking coz she thinks i'm gonna explode and cause mayhem again, looks like all our neighbours will be keeping their distance lol gonna hit on a bit of snow patrol and have a quiet hour or 2 and see if that works if not i'll have to catch up with you in a couple of days when the old bill lets me out it's been 2days now and i still can't shake the fact that i had to kill my plants and dismantle the grow coz of the people living next door the way i figure it is he owes me £60 for the chronics £6 buckets £25 for soil + leccy and nutes so i'm thinking a ton sounds good with the headaches aswell i really am desperate to go and take it out of his blood lol


its always best when ur neighbours keep there distance, its just the way i like it lol... if i need to chill i put on some gabber, the beat matches my heart rate and it calms me down lol, but i am quite partial to a bit of snow patroll, or snow play and cold patroll which is what i usually call them, heads gets a bit muddled some times lol

Take ur frustration out on his windows later on tonight, or maybe wait a week or 2 then do it, less ontop that way lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dragon, u shoulda planted it all in the cunts garden and called the filth urself. get a bag of sugar and pour it in the cunts petrol tank, let out sum rumours hes a paedo, go on gay websites and send him loads of free gay porn mags and shit, start a full on hate campaign.


lmao... cant beat a full on hate campaign, done a few of those in my time lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> all good except for the shit weed lol


yeah i hear u on that one... i stopped buyin and smokin it now, untill my grow has finished anyway lol, then will be back on it big time =]


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dragon, u shoulda planted it all in the cunts garden and called the filth urself. get a bag of sugar and pour it in the cunts petrol tank, let out sum rumours hes a paedo, go on gay websites and send him loads of free gay porn mags and shit, start a full on hate campaign.


lol sounds good mate but i'm to lazy for all that and he has kids that visit on the wkends so i'm thinking to go the way i was taught and just nail him up and down the street i think it'll be worth getting arrested over for 2 main reasons no.1 he'll never open his mouth again regardless of what's going on and no.2 it puts the frightners on the rest of them if they know how serious the come back is for grassing on me, when i lived with my parents i could do whatever i wanted and the neighbours wouldn't dare phone the old bill coz they knew i'd be back the next day as a youngster i terrorised most of the locals lol and all the kids my age and a couple of years up i'm thinking it's time for a repeat performance i felt like crying at 3 this mo just coz it's been getting to me so bad i feel like a wanker for not dragging him out of his house when i had the call instead of legging it with the weed mate


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> its always best when ur neighbours keep there distance, its just the way i like it lol... if i need to chill i put on some gabber, the beat matches my heart rate and it calms me down lol, but i am quite partial to a bit of snow patroll, or snow play and cold patroll which is what i usually call them, heads gets a bit muddled some times lol
> 
> Take ur frustration out on his windows later on tonight, or maybe wait a week or 2 then do it, less ontop that way lol


got to love the chillout stuff mate i don't think it's helping though, i was gonna wait and put the old ballaclaver on but i can't see it happening my hearts beating that fast i'm sweating and shaking i think the only way it's gonna stop is if i go and make an example of him, he's the biggest meanest looking guy in our street i figure the others will fall into place then, we went in and renewd our contract for another 6 months this mo so don't have to worry about it affecting the house now either


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> got to love the chillout stuff mate i don't think it's helping though, i was gonna wait and put the old ballaclaver on but i can't see it happening my hearts beating that fast i'm sweating and shaking i think the only way it's gonna stop is if i go and make an example of him, he's the biggest meanest looking guy in our street i figure the others will fall into place then, we went in and renewd our contract for another 6 months this mo so don't have to worry about it affecting the house now either


ahh the old balla n baseball bat, many a fun time had by all lol.

Least ur tennancy is safe mate, thats one worry over, 6 month to plan the perfect payback lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i was the same dragon when i was a kid, i wasnt particularly violent but i was game for any kinda madness and didnt give a shit about being locked up, it meant that everyone understood that i was liable to disproportionately retaliate if i was given any hassle, even the older guys gave me a bit of respect becoz they knew i would take the beating and just return tooled up. got a bit of rep for being a psycho but from my point of view it actually meant that i didnt need to fight that much. its funny lookin back at it with adult perspective. becoz i was a punk/skinhead i always looked the part and i found that appearance and front are very powerful weapons if u learn how to wield them, i still make that work for me to this day.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 3, 2010)

Right my mate has just turned up, so im gonna take him the shop and let him spend his dole on vodka n ciggs lol

Take it easy Dragon, Dura, All

Peace


----------



## growwwww (Apr 3, 2010)

Its really chilly right now i thought it would be a little bit more warmer for this time of year....Planning on starting to veg for outdoor end of april. anyone else going outdoor?

Im north london btw.

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

cya smart, enjoy mate.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Its really chilly right now i thought it would be a little bit more warmer for this time of year....Planning on starting to veg for outdoor end of april. anyone else going outdoor?
> 
> Im north london btw.
> 
> Peace


im plannin on out door but im in the hills of south scotland so itll be May b4 i plant, i'll get them going halfway thru april , give them a four weeks seedling/veg start. were liable to late frosts up here


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol i was the same dragon when i was a kid, i wasnt particularly violent but i was game for any kinda madness and didnt give a shit about being locked up, it meant that everyone understood that i was liable to disproportionately retaliate if i was given any hassle, even the older guys gave me a bit of respect becoz they knew i would take the beating and just return tooled up. got a bit of rep for being a psycho but from my point of view it actually meant that i didnt need to fight that much. its funny lookin back at it with adult perspective. becoz i was a punk/skinhead i always looked the part and i found that appearance and front are very powerful weapons if u learn how to wield them, i still make that work for me to this day.


exactly he same here mate the prob is i only live a couple of mins from where i was brought up but no 1 here knows me so don't know to keep their mouths shut i still got the skin head but don't really look the nasty type any more i don't usually get greif apart from the odd idiot that really fancies himself i think it's time to get back in the pecking order again mate appearance and the past has kept most of the knobs away but the normal people down here just don't seem to have much of a clue when it comes to people like us i knew we shouldn't have moved here when i heard the neighbours moaning about the pisshead at the top of the road ok he's always legless but he's a nice guy and from what i can tell the only decent person living yer they'r all slimy moaning bastards that put their noses up at people like us i think it's time i gave them a real reason to be worried lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah my new neighbours been askin sum questions about me too but i cant go down that nutter road coz hes an older guy thats as straight as fuck, he works with one of my mates and he was commenting on the fact ive got sky tv, a decent car and i have a good lifestyle but no job. im just gonna have too bullshit him with sayin my parents are helping me out until i get anew job. he's not a bad guy just a bit of a curtain twitcher


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah my new neighbours been askin sum questions about me too but i cant go down that nutter road coz hes an older guy thats as straight as fuck, he works with one of my mates and he was commenting on the fact ive got sky tv, a decent car and i have a good lifestyle but no job. im just gonna have too bullshit him with sayin my parents are helping me out until i get anew job. he's not a bad guy just a bit of a curtain twitcher


soz mate i'm just bubbling at the mo, yeah prob best just to bullshit him the nosey fucker i hate curtain twitchers some people need to worry about themselves rather than what the rest of us are getting up to on that point i'm off i,ve had enough of thinking about it gonna roll the dice with the big cunt and see what happens i'm gonna end up wrecking the house if i don't get it out of my system, hopefully i'll be back on later if not you know i won and got arrested well wish me luck i'm off to cause mayhem and hopefully some blood shed


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

cya buddy, hope it sorts itsself out. im off too, mite be back on in the early horsr to see if any ones around.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it sad that I'm a bit excited that the hubby let me get two different types of dish soap so I can change it up?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

anybody out there?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> anybody out there?


easy Dura this ones for u bro 

went to tranzmision (ally pally) 2nite but got caught by sniffer dogs trying to get some base into the dance. now i'm on bail to a n.london police station gotta go back in July. Got strip searched for the 1st time lol.

brought some little ones inside after, buzzing my tits of now writing this smoking some bubble, sipping on a JD.

didnt let it ruin my nite, had a blinder dancing all night 

gotta laugh really aint ya? lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2010)

lol, bad luck mate, ive been up all nite havein a sniff. kinda fried


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 4, 2010)

mornin peeps!

Dura i think iv found it
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288017&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB&fh_search=miracle+gro+soil&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&ts=1270371557565&isSearch=true

what nutes do u use? with my last grow i used bio buzz


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2010)

morning, I like to use the canna coco range of nutes works for me


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 4, 2010)

tar Mr West is that ok for soil?


----------



## growwwww (Apr 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy Dura this ones for u bro
> 
> went to tranzmision (ally pally) 2nite but got caught by sniffer dogs trying to get some base into the dance. now i'm on bail to a n.london police station gotta go back in July. Got strip searched for the 1st time lol.
> 
> ...


Ah dude that sucks,

Where did u have ur shit?

I got sniffed at Camdens Roundhouse going to see Shpongle a psychadelic band.

Two fucking sniffer dogs, a room with 10 tables about 100people getting searched.

I had my draws stashed right on my bollocks though so they searched me made me take my socks n everything didint get caught though.

Where did u have ur shit? they fucking strip searched u they are fucking pigs.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy sunday! Just chillin and planning our dinner roast


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> tar Mr West is that ok for soil?



i used bio bizz grow and bloom for my last grow along with some traecle at the last few weeks of flower although i think i'm going to add bio bizz top max as well this time round, heard a lottta good reports about it and im gonna use shootin powder on the last three weeks, its supposed to give u a double harves, gotta sachet off e-bay for about £7 so i'll give it it ago on a coup of plants just to make a comparison test


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2010)

i'm going to make breakfast...yes im just outta my wanking chariot coz we've no kids today, granny wants to baby sit and i didnt even need to beg....sweet


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2010)

sigh, just about ready to give up on society. how can people be so fucking stupid! i even feel like turning around and kicking my best mate straight outta the door he's doing my head in that badly.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> sigh, just about ready to give up on society. how can people be so fucking stupid! i even feel like turning around and kicking my best mate straight outta the door he's doing my head in that badly.


fuck society, ive just had a conversation with my buddy , another grower, and we were talkin about taking clones, ive never tried i b4 , i usually work from seed, so after our chat he was telling me about his weekend. a team of them including my younger brother were away up north, fort william, having a stag do and one of the guys was saying that he had started making homebrew beer and recond it was gaunna produce 40 pints at around 6%abv and this was only costing around £25 for the whole set up, now last nite i was sitting in my mates garage with a group of my mates, mostly married guys in there 40's with kids, jobs etc and it got me thinkin. why the fuck do we bother going out and about, payin crazy money for piss poor pub beer, surrounded with loud obnoxious monkeys and you cant even have a cig , far less a joint or sniff a line comfortably. seriously considering doing a 'good life' kinda setup for the 'wasted generation, just turn my house into a half booze making and half dope growing sanctuary, no fuckin tax to pay and u dont need to deal with random spastics, maybe nip out every now and then to pick up a scrubber but just surround yourself in ur own little bubble with good friends. maybe i'm just gettin old and bored with it all.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2010)

They say that when you stop smoking the things you eat start to taste better.

My Wifes Minge has to be the exception.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2010)

A little jewish boy ran into his house and breathlessly said to his father: "Dad, I ran all the way home behind a bus and saved fifty pence."

His dad replied: "You could have saved more that that. If you had run home behind a taxi, you could have saved four pounds."


----------



## marley'man (Apr 4, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/318649-plants-dark-still-alive.html


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

coco nutes are best used with coco medium tbh. Might work ok with soil but id not chance it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

you can use hyrdro (include coco) nutes with soil but you can't really use soil nutes with hyrdo.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey fellow uk growers,just wanted to ask if anyone has tried advanced yet?I use canna,happy with it too but want to see if AN are as good as they claim?Its not that expensive on ebay except for voodoo juice the grow and bloom are pretty cheap,do you need the whole range just to get decent results?I suppose if you bought every canna product you might get just the same results,anybody used their stuff?I didnt like advanced at first just for the stupid marketing but after seeing all the vids I cant see the harm in trying it too see if it delivers,am I right in saying they and 1 other company are the only ones to use weed instead of other plants in the testing stages?I find that hard to believe!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

can't really offer an aprpriate answer to that tbh. i've got a liter of big bud and to be honest i've not used it enough, and then havn't grown without it enough, to be able to comment. i can't complain about cana at present though


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

*Lyrics to The Drowning* :
High on fire and solid confidence 
Truthful rantings but no one is listening 
Check collateral, sweep the corners 
the fear of words in a fucked-up reality 
Steal my freedom of speech my liberty 
Fail my rights to express myself 
All this half-lied semperfi stone-faced bullshit 
Infecting me to deplete my design 
I'm drowning in the fear of gods 
The more I see the less I want 
I was not raised to shut my mouth 
but as long as it holds me 
I'll fight it and scold it 
all my life 
Merge and fold to avoid complexity 
all we know is a backfire parody 
Know your place see no malady 
shut your hole and accept the abuse 
let it burn, let it burn, let it burn 
I don't care if we all go down 
I'm drowning in the fear of gods 
The more I see the less I want 
I was not raised to shut my mouth 
but as long as it holds me 
I'll fight it and scold it 
all my life 
As I close my eyes I can see it now 
In a sepia twilight sundown to the sound of electrical eyes 
The obedient sons and the daughters all perfectly in line 
All hail, raised hands in impeccable synchronicity 
I'm drowning in the fear of gods 
The more I see the less I want 
I was not raised to shut my mouth 
but as long as it holds me 
I'll fight it and scold it 
all my life

that about sums up my mood today 

i think i'm shutting down. past 4 days i've had an alcoholess hangover, chundering, back ache, searing chest, rotting gut, blah blah blah. be gone with you! i spent last night lying wide awake in bed sweating like a pack of donkeys!


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hey fellow uk growers,just wanted to ask if anyone has tried advanced yet?I use canna,happy with it too but want to see if AN are as good as they claim?Its not that expensive on ebay except for voodoo juice the grow and bloom are pretty cheap,do you need the whole range just to get decent results?I suppose if you bought every canna product you might get just the same results,anybody used their stuff?I didnt like advanced at first just for the stupid marketing but after seeing all the vids I cant see the harm in trying it too see if it delivers,am I right in saying they and 1 other company are the only ones to use weed instead of other plants in the testing stages?I find that hard to believe!



If your in soil then theres not much point in using anything except the bio canna range or bio bizz range, if your in soil its absolutely pointless in using anything that is not organic, you may as well go hydro.

Canna terra is not organic


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a hangover,an alcohol hangover lol,bacon butty here I come.Does a joint not help?


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey speedy!Wanted to ask you if you have a catologue mate?Wanting barneys lsd?If not still would like to try your company.Cheers for that I do use canna terra flores but got biobizz soil and biobizz grow maybe just get biobizz stuff.Used pk too.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> I have a hangover,an alcohol hangover lol,bacon butty here I come.Does a joint not help?


just contemplating a joint now. just drinking a sip of water makes me feel muchly sick though. this weekend must have been the first nites not getting drunk in around 18 months. ent sleeping well!

gonna go buy lucozade  see if this strawberry haze is any good. clipped a bud off as why the hell not, but it's 13 weeks and still throwing ten thousand white hairs out a minute! be done already!


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Hey speedy!Wanted to ask you if you have a catologue mate?Wanting barneys lsd?If not still would like to try your company.Cheers for that I do use canna terra flores but got biobizz soil and biobizz grow maybe just get biobizz stuff.Used pk too.



Yeah that canna terra stuff isn't organic, so if you don't flush properly you won't get the true taste of the weed come out, organic always tastes much better.

www.speedyseedz.com is where my site is at, lsd is in stock and available.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> Yeah that canna terra stuff isn't organic, so if you don't flush properly you won't get the true taste of the weed come out, organic always tastes much better.
> 
> www.speedyseedz.com is where my site is at, lsd is in stock and available.


hey speedy, im gaunna get that thing sorted for u at the end of the week mate.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2010)

im off , cya all in a couple of housr lads.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

hehe, ph + and ph - in the same syruinge, well to quote red alert 2, "it's getting very hot in here!" ah, reminissing back to chemistry days, that was fun!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

meh, swings and roundabouts. before i was on the floor feeling crap annoyed i couldn't do my work i need to dooo, now i'm on the floor still unable to do the work i need to do because i'm mashed


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

neeeeeeeed some help with air circulation if there's anyone around??


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

open a window and run extraction 24/7, works for me plus i got two clip on fans in my tent.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

nah, everythings good other than noise

can't sleep for shit, have to sleep under 4 pillows. atm i have a 10 or 12" circulation fan in the cab, which is pretty powerful and loud even on 1, and well it's just way too loud, if my computer is not on the first thing you think when you open the bedroom door is "what's that noise" my exhaust is arounbd 400cf/h and sucks a good ol amount through the cab. just wondering if i'll be able to make do with a couple of computer fans per tote, as i just don't trust the noise coming from the cabinet. got to show the flat soon as well for new tennants


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

u could try down grading the 12" fan to an 8" or 6" if u can find em. I used to sleep with ear plugs in wen i first put my fans on but i dunt bother now, its bit like sleeping on a plane lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

only way i can sleep on the plane is if i sit neeling on the floor with my head resting on a pillow on the bototm of the seat  and sod ear plugs. tried them and eye masks and just can't do it.

i'll have to get inventive.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

get used to it. U can box up ur main extractor which will quieten it somewhat, jus cut some holes for the ducting in the box the fan came in if u still have it knocking around.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

the extractor is just fine. it's nothing more than the sound of the oscilating fan in there.

the cab and as such fa is literally a foot from my pillow, so i just can't get used to it. my family comprises of the worlds worst sleepers. i will wake up if i hear a bird chirp in a tree ouside. even a blinking LED on a tv will stop me sleeping.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

Evening Folks...

Hope everyone has had a good easter weekend, I spent mine in the pub, when they serve perfectly cooked stakes with alcoholl, you dont really need to leave, although i do feel slightly the worse for wear this evening, least i can relax in work tomorrow lol

Few pics of the girls as i think i have abandoned them this weekend lol

15 Days into flower...

Lily






Olivia






Comming along nicely i think ?

**They do have a light yellowing on the top leaves, but only in like a blade shape along the outside of the leaf... any ideas ?**


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

coming along verrrrrrry nicely  was going to comment on yellowing but not quite sure what it would be, that's not overfeeding as far as i'm aware, i thought that came out in splotches and spots.

anyone got any good ways of getting to sleep be it incense etc? i'm kinda majorly dependant on alcohol for getting to sleep, as in i don't sleep all night unless i'm pissed, maybe it's a bit of imsomnia, but think it's more just my brains association atm, and it's wrecking me at work, trying to loooose the booze dependancy


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> coming along verrrrrrry nicely  was going to comment on yellowing but not quite sure what it would be, that's not overfeeding as far as i'm aware, i thought that came out in splotches and spots.
> 
> anyone got any good ways of getting to sleep be it incense etc? i'm kinda majorly dependant on alcohol for getting to sleep, as in i don't sleep all night unless i'm pissed, maybe it's a bit of imsomnia, but think it's more just my brains association atm, and it's wrecking me at work, trying to loooose the booze dependancy


Hey TTT

Thanks mate... I wasnt sure if it was overfeeding as i havent over fed them as such, i started of slowly and built up to the doses stated on the Canna website, but im gonna give them just water for the next few feeds just to be sure.

Im the same with sleeping mate, i kinda wake myself up when i turn round, if the g/f isn't on nights then her breathing/snoring helps me to fall asleep, but it still takes a few hrs to drop off, but when she is at work i tend to listen to some music, just on low but that tends to help alot.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

i tend to find myself actively listening to music regardless of what it is, i need silence it seems.

i've found a cure, it's green, made of glass, and holds that sweet nectar. sod it all i'll just have to die young!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i tend to find myself actively listening to music regardless of what it is, i need silence it seems.
> 
> i've found a cure, it's green, made of glass, and holds that sweet nectar. sod it all i'll just have to die young!


Yeah that works aswell mate lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 5, 2010)

TTT av got my fan bout 2ft from my pillow mines only a 4in rvk an noisy as fuck it's noisier than my ballast so think u will have same prob if u down grade funny thing i can't sleep without mine now lol but I need noise to sleep think boxing it in is a gud idea with egg boxers in side to muffle the noise


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

mines half sleep realted and half security. i'm gonna have a go at adding in a few computer fans a couple of inches above the lids of the totes pointing up. only now do i apreciate how stupid most of the first time grow threads are, "i only want to be doing this" boy, give it 12 months and you will be crying for more space!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mines half sleep realted and half security. i'm gonna have a go at adding in a few computer fans a couple of inches above the lids of the totes pointing up. only now do i apreciate how stupid most of the first time grow threads are, "i only want to be doing this" boy, give it 12 months and you will be crying for more space!


lol.. my newby ness was more about costs... i was doin it cheap and now £600 later i think im set... for this grow anyway lol

To silence the HVK/RVK just wrap a pillow round them and tape the fucker up... mine seem pretty quiet though n i got the 100A and 125A running, but then i dont sleep in the same room as them lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

haha, i jumped into this all guns blazing and with total ignorance in miund and ended up spending just stupid amounts of money on shit i didn't need  i've a hundred peat pellets in a bag with nothing to do with em. i've bags of soil, bags of coco, coco nutes soil nutes more totes than i can carry, more pots than i have space for, you name it i bought it and realised i wanted something else  i get there in the end though!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i jumped into this all guns blazing and with total ignorance in miund and ended up spending just stupid amounts of money on shit i didn't need  i've a hundred peat pellets in a bag with nothing to do with em. i've bags of soil, bags of coco, coco nutes soil nutes more totes than i can carry, more pots than i have space for, you name it i bought it and realised i wanted something else  i get there in the end though!


lol.. mone was more the opposite, didnt want to buy it till i really really had to buy it, kinda worked for me though, coz everythin i have is now in full use... but the more u have the more u can grow lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

have you all written to your local MP's by the way? i had a big smoke then wrote an essay of an email to my local lib dem MP (it's either them or labour at the end of the day and labour sacked proff nuttt for speaking the truth about cannabis so they can fuck riiiiiiiiight off)

but yeah, sent him a realllly good email. i'm a stoner at heart, but a "schollar" in secret, bit of a know it all clever apnts i'm afraid, so made it very formal and propper. anyways, he knows for sure that he won't get my vote unless his party takes some decisions based on responsibility to the people they serve, as opposed to bickering over whether labour is telling porkies or not. 

do it!  i would post a copy, but due to it's fantastimagical properties, i'd be afraid of it going onto the news for email of the millenia and getting bsuted  (no geunuinely, i get very paranoid about secrecy for good reason. my old flatmate was over again and decided to take a look at my grow, while i was talking to him about setting up his own, cus he really wants to, so he just plain opened the cab all windows and curtains open, light stream out so i jsut told him to get the fuck out of my flat and not to even contemplate growing)

and man, i'm feeling skank. don't want to drink, don't want to smoke. havn't wanted too all weekend

or eat now i think about it. havn'e eaten since saturady which was a single kfc burger which i threw up. yay


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> have you all written to your local MP's by the way? i had a big smoke then wrote an essay of an email to my local lib dem MP (it's either them or labour at the end of the day and labour sacked proff nuttt for speaking the truth about cannabis so they can fuck riiiiiiiiight off)
> 
> but yeah, sent him a realllly good email. i'm a stoner at heart, but a "schollar" in secret, bit of a know it all clever apnts i'm afraid, so made it very formal and propper. anyways, he knows for sure that he won't get my vote unless his party takes some decisions based on responsibility to the people they serve, as opposed to bickering over whether labour is telling porkies or not.
> 
> ...


I'll prob get slated for this but.... i dont vote, they all lying fuckers out to get what they can and fuck the people they are supposed to serve, so bollocks to them all.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

i don't vite either, but shhh, make them think they just lost a vote. i let him know that there were 2 million smokers, all who probably got offended by the sacking 

as you say, they're all a bunch of wankers, but i couldn't care which wanker it is so long as there's some kind of change in drug laws. other than that it's just the same shit different day, doesn't matter who i vote for so i won't give any the satisfaction. i'm actually pretty amazed by how many people i chat to who refuse to vote at work i think it must be about 80% of the employees don't see reason to vote for who is available. and of 18-25 year olds i know, i don't know a SINGLE one who votes aside from my ever vigialant friend the decendant of everyone and everything who campaings and votes and get's involved with evrrrrrryi8htg because he'a a large nosed italian penisssss, so yes, 1 out of just how many people have i talked to in the alst few years 

if politics wasn't so full of fucking asstards, i'd be damned tempted to join, but anyone with common sense would know joining the political world to makle a genuine positive impact, fuck off you're joking right?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i don't vite either, but shhh, make them think they just lost a vote. i let him know that there were 2 million smokers, all who probably got offended by the sacking
> 
> as you say, they're all a bunch of wankers, but i couldn't care which wanker it is so long as there's some kind of change in drug laws. other than that it's just the same shit different day, doesn't matter who i vote for so i won't give any the satisfaction. i'm actually pretty amazed by how many people i chat to who refuse to vote at work i think it must be about 80% of the employees don't see reason to vote for who is available. and of 18-25 year olds i know, i don't know a SINGLE one who votes aside from my ever vigialant friend the decendant of everyone and everything who campaings and votes and get's involved with evrrrrrryi8htg because he'a a large nosed italian penisssss, so yes, 1 out of just how many people have i talked to in the alst few years
> 
> if politics wasn't so full of fucking asstards, i'd be damned tempted to join, but anyone with common sense would know joining the political world to makle a genuine positive impact, fuck off you're joking right?


Your secret is safe with me mate 

Well im off to bed, work in the morning and i dont recall sleeping this weekend, so im gonna be fucked gettin up at 6.

Take it easy TTT, All

Peace


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

night man, work for me also, for one day, then it's the weekend!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hope you all have a nice day in work.......lol......


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

ahhhh, lovely migraine. i move my head, my eyes well up with pain, i don't move my head, my eyes well up with pain. i look at any kind of light, my eyes well up with pain. that CUNT of a stone mason running his cicrular saw at 7am outside my window, mind melt.

too much work to do to be ablt to call in a sickie either


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2010)

McDonald's drive through.

Because eating your burger in the drivers seat of your car, sat in a bleak, uninspiring industrial car park is still infinitely preferable than having to be near the kind of person who sits down in the restaurant.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2010)

to all u out there suffering from the noise of ur extractor, oscillator, ballast, etc i have the perfect solution, follow my example, it works absolutely perfectley, 100% guaranteed, even better it makes it impossible for the neighbours to find out......... put it in sum cunt else's house. fuckin works a treat and if the plod comes callin ur safe as fuckin houses. sorted. that wot i do.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a wank into a bucket last night, or 'sex' as the wife calls it.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> he had started making homebrew beer and recond it was gaunna produce 40 pints at around 6%abv and this was only costing around £25 for the whole set up, now last nite i was sitting in my mates garage with a group of my mates, mostly married guys in there 40's with kids, jobs etc and it got me thinkin. why the fuck do we bother going out and about, payin crazy money for piss poor pub beer, surrounded with loud obnoxious monkeys and you cant even have a cig , far less a joint or sniff a line comfortably. seriously considering doing a 'good life' kinda setup for the 'wasted generation, just turn my house into a half booze making and half dope growing sanctuary, no fuckin tax to pay and u dont need to deal with random spastics, maybe nip out every now and then to pick up a scrubber but just surround yourself in ur own little bubble with good friends. maybe i'm just gettin old and bored with it all.


homebrewing is good, I havnt done one in a while as I've hardly been drinking and I dunno what I'd do with 25liters or beer. It will never taste the same as pub beer but it's not bad, I made a nice one that tasted similar to corona. I couldn't be bothered to do everything to work out the % of it all but a few pints knocked ya on your ass pritty fast. I think I spent £60 on the setup which included my bucket, keg, other shit and my first brew which got me 25L and after that depending on what I wanted to brew £10 - £20 per 25L


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

and i'm back home from work already. fuck. that. stepped outta the car and collapsed in pain, i'm gonna run my 3rd bath of the day and roll up a joint and see if i can fall asleep


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> and i'm back home from work already. fuck. that. stepped outta the car and collapsed in pain, i'm gonna run my 3rd bath of the day and roll up a joint and see if i can fall asleep


Ouch, that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

it really isn't. and that seems to be just the tip of my hea;lth issues at present. oh welllll, i just bought new air hose so if i feel upto it i'll throw my air pumps up into the attic


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

this actually leaves me confounded. are Americans genuinely so stupid that they don't understand why all criminals have guns? i honestly can't believe there are people this dumb in 1st world countries

sod it

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/318923-what-fuck-hes-only-helping-2.html

someone come and bash this shit for brains yank a bit would ya


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> this actually leaves me confounded. are Americans genuinely so stupid that they don't understand why all criminals have guns? i honestly can't believe there are people this dumb in 1st world countries
> 
> sod it
> 
> ...


i just went and let fuckin rip there mate, bet ya i get an infraction for it, fuck them , fuckin spastic yank cunts.... i fuckin hate the muther fuckers...aaaahhhhhhhrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i just went and let fuckin rip there mate, bet ya i get an infraction for it, fuck them , fuckin spastic yank cunts.... i fuckin hate the muther fuckers...aaaahhhhhhhrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggg.


Americans arnt allll bad, I did marry one after all lol.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2010)

that was fun, i need a good burst of venom now and then to remove the toxins of hate that build up in my head. btw katt, that was NOT in any way directed at all yanks babe.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> that was fun, i need a good burst of venom now and then to remove the toxins of hate that build up in my head. btw katt, that was NOT in any way directed at all yanks babe.


Lol she won't mind, she's almost half British anyway  2 more years and £1000 more and she is a citizen haha.

You given any more thought to our homebrewing? I might put one in soon for the summer.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

haha, well just remember that the saying does NOT ring true in that there are plenty more fish then, good catch 

i am more civil than dura certainly, but feel exactly the same way. they go on and on about being perfect and the best adn thew orld neewding and loving them. if i had nothing to lose i would honestly LOVE to get over there are start really fucking shit up with some black market weapons and whatnot. just invest a few milion in shipping a bunch of rags from down the shady area of town into washington and jsut tell them not to do anything mohammed wouldn't do. they think they're so fucking safe purely because they took the war top someoone else. i can't wait for some country to get plucky and drop a bunch of bombs over downtown NYC from an old bi-plane  it's never quite as much fun when it's a level playing field eh yankees 

and yeah, without sounding like a prick, i'm not sure if it's because they're here on the forums, that they're so mind cuntingly fucking retardedly stupid and dumb, in that they have failed in life so have resorted to drug dealers, or whether they are all just gneuinely that moronic? even people like crackerjack who seem to be fairly straight headed sporout lots of crap aobut the great US of A.

anyone else fucking love that south america is starting to create it's own treaty/coalition idea group thing and don't want america to have antyihng to do with it. bet the US govt has a whole new division set up o just how they an wiggle their way into being a player in that too. wasn't it george bush who stated "We have a firm commitment to NATO, we are a part of NATO. We have a
firm commitment to Europe, we are a part of Europe"

and goind on the fact that you naturally vote and ellect the best possible human in the entire country to run it, well gawd that's a bit of a benchmark he's gone and set, they're gonna be training to be up on his level for decades to come

it's gone from a UK growers, to a uk banter, to uk gimme legal wee to "UK thread americans banned, purely because w're jsut slagging you shits off and nothing more"


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 6, 2010)

Plant Vitality + worked a treat on my spider mites would highly recomend it !!!!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> that was fun, i need a good burst of venom now and then to remove the toxins of hate that build up in my head. btw katt, that was NOT in any way directed at all yanks babe.


It's cool, man. I know the type of people you mean, and it's those (which seem to be a prevailing majority now) that make me dislike america as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

christ you go away for 10 mins and its uppity posh kids and porridge wogs kicking off!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

hahahaha, what can i say, i'm off work with a killer migraine and i am in a baaaaaad mood!


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 6, 2010)

In that vid wen they say he has an rpg it's clearly a camera wen he's looking round building an even if the two people have ak's so wat they might be protecting a rich afgan man or reporters they were triger happy in the heli they also misled there commanding officers wat daft bstard's they really are an they make them self the big I am in the films the daft twats an yeh us Brits was cunts but we changed are ways an give most off it bck


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

aye, i just dispair at how it is these people a. do what they do and b. how these riu people are actually trying to argue otherwise. i honestly can't understand a mentality like that.

random news story i jsut read about the election, and refugees who can't vote, and aparenly there are 30,000 somali refugees in one city alone, not counting all the other immigrants and such. that's a blamy figure imo! that's realistcally what, maube 10-15 thousand jobs for people that aren't even allowed to vote. mehhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 6, 2010)

On a lighter note my little plant shoot is really going for it, gonna need potting soon, the other 2 I planted have shown no signs of germinating yet, but not giving up on them yet lol.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 6, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> On a lighter note my little plant shoot is really going for it, gonna need potting soon, the other 2 I planted have shown no signs of germinating yet, but not giving up on them yet lol.


are these the california hash plant?

if so keep me posted on how they do


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

is that the dinafem california hash plant? :S


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 6, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> are these the california hash plant?
> 
> if so keep me posted on how they do


I planted 2 of the dinafem Cali hash and the a-train you sent us. Only one has sprouted so far but it's growing really strong. Hopefully the other 2 pop up soon.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

i found that the cali hash grew stupendously well, but the high was very very mellow in comparison the the church and seedsman white widow i grew alongside it. pretty much the whole jar got left until last and it still didn't impress majorly. let's just hope i'm a bit of a fuck head grower doing it all wrong and you get better results


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 6, 2010)

So we got a late wedding present today, it's a filtering water fountain with detachable food bowl for our kittehs lol. Spoiled lil demons


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

kittens :O what'cha got?? i used to live "on" a farm, didn't acutally work it, and they used to have farm cats, lovely colours and such, but they were outdoor animals only, so every year when there was a litter, they weree locked in a barm with some hay and farmyard madness thrown in. i used to smoke up, crack a beer and just go sit amoungst the kittens for an hour, about 10 of em, all jumping around climbing up on my head and everything, bliss almost


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't seen W Dragon post recently, hope he's ok.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ you go away for 10 mins and its uppity posh kids and porridge wogs kicking off!


pmsl, i've never heard that one before mate, i really do like it. porridge wogs( still laughing) yeah very good mate. christ i cant remember the last time i had porridge, mite just have sum for breaky tomorrow.  cya all later i'm off to bed to watch a dvd, mite even poke the pig.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 6, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I haven't seen W Dragon post recently, hope he's ok.


yeah me too he was having some serious probs by the sound of it?


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah me too he was having some serious probs by the sound of it?


his neighbour noted the smell eminating from his house and decided to inform the letting agents


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> kittens :O what'cha got?? i used to live "on" a farm, didn't acutally work it, and they used to have farm cats, lovely colours and such, but they were outdoor animals only, so every year when there was a litter, they weree locked in a barm with some hay and farmyard madness thrown in. i used to smoke up, crack a beer and just go sit amoungst the kittens for an hour, about 10 of em, all jumping around climbing up on my head and everything, bliss almost


Lol, when I was little, my grandpa had a farm and used to have a barn full of kittens too 

These are our kittehs and their fancy water bowl


----------



## marley'man (Apr 6, 2010)

Lets see them outdoor/greenhouse/windowseal grows, weather they are in veg or flower.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

and that's part of a fountain? crazy! and those kitttens are growing up! i like the marmalade one, looks like there's a pounce in that one!











hehe, he was the coolest kitten on the fam, he cold swagger where no other four legged friend might swaggger on a farmyard, possibly to this very date!





]
my little girle alseep in ebd with me. i ahvn't seen her since christmas


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 6, 2010)

theres tip top toker, feeding the pussy alcohol to get it into bed.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 6, 2010)

nice cats TT just too independent cats are for me, more of a dog person, altough id love to have some kinda pig? weather micro or normal or whatever just a pig.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 6, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> nice cats TT just too independent cats are for me, more of a dog person, altough id love to have some kinda pig? weather micro or normal or whatever just a pig.


pot bellied ftw


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi guys an girls ,when is the best time to start using treacle during flowering ??

Do you think i could use it at 4 weeks in ? 
Also does is make that much of a difference ?


----------



## marley'man (Apr 6, 2010)

marley'man said:


> Lets see them outdoor/greenhouse/windowseal grows, weather they are in veg or flower.


Just a little bit off early flowering,


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2010)

morning all

fuck this blueberry gumbyhash aint a morning smoke lmao feeling pretty stoned already.

1st time trying the gumby method used bags in the past, we got 11.2 grams from the trim of 12.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> fuck this blueberry gumbyhash aint a morning smoke lmao feeling pretty stoned already.
> 
> 1st time trying the gumby method used bags in the past, we got 11.2 grams from the trim of 12.



Wanna earn some money today


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Hi guys an girls ,when is the best time to start using treacle during flowering ??
> 
> Do you think i could use it at 4 weeks in ?
> Also does is make that much of a difference ?


i began using it about 4 weeks in to flowering and although i dont have any true comparison everyone who smoked it said it tasted better than the stuff they had been smoking and my yeild was better than my mates who had grown under almost the exact same conditions, so as it was only 50p for a tin of the stuff i'd definetly go for it. the only other difference between my mates grow and mine was that i also added a home made co2 bottle( 2litre coke bottle, drill hole in lid, spoonfull of yeast, 5 spoons of sugar, pint and half of water) the yeast only cost 75p. this time around i'll be feeding treacle from the start of flower though and i've got 4 co2 bottles now. give it a shot mate it costs almost nuthin so its worth a try i'd say.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh. ive got fuckin toothache and its doin my fuckin head in


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

My wife was shouting at me earlier, "I'm sick of you treating me like an object!"

Or something like that. I don't pay attention when it makes so much fucking noise.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh. ive got fuckin toothache and its doin my fuckin head in


co-codomol mate, i've tried all sorts to stop my teeth urtin, co-codomol is the only thing that does anything.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 7, 2010)

Or novacaine speeling it's a gud bash for cocaine the dentist use it it makes things num ask around someone should have a bit


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

i went to the dentist and i can't believe how quickly they sorted me out. mine was from massive decay etc, so was fixable, skipped a root canal luckily, but prior to that i didn't take anything, other than a nice strong smoke 

and i do love dogs, they have the personality that let's you genuinely enjoy their company as opposed to cats, where half the appeal is nothing more tha how cute they look asleep, but man, fuck taking it for walks and shit, i honestly cannot recall the last time i got some excersize other than walking about at work, i'd say it would have to be about 19 months ago


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> and that's part of a fountain? crazy! and those kitttens are growing up! i like the marmalade one, looks like there's a pounce in that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, they don't like to drink out of bowls anymore, always racing upstairs to get in the bathroom sink so RiffiX aunt got us the fountain. It cascades around the whole outside, it's pretty cool. The ginger one definitely has pounce, she's a lil terror! Your kitten is so cute, how come you haven't seen the last one since then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

dude what the fucks up with the bedspread!?!?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

haha, i still retain my childhood curtains and beadspread, they're trippy and cool! bedspread is lots of ballons and cars and houses, funky! and curtains are like hippie dyed wild sheep grazing in scrublands  that's just my stuff at the family home though, i have mismatched pillowcases and a vomit green duvet cover at my flat 

i ent seen my burmese since christmas as i live in an animal free flat, contractual obligation, sucks balls, so i have to leave her with the parents. they say it would be cruel for me to keep her in a city, yet they bung her in a cage in the car for a 3 hour round trip to their holliday cottage. i'm sure she loves that ordeal every weekend


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

this is the biggest of the hydro girlies, anyone know what this issue might be cause by? pale banding. doesn't seem to be effecting the other yet, although there mgth be a trace on one plant. they get full replacement nutes each week so it's not that there is an overlaod of noe thing. maybe i should take a look at canna's feeding schedule


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i still retain my childhood curtains and beadspread, they're trippy and cool! bedspread is lots of ballons and cars and houses, funky! and curtains are like hippie dyed wild sheep grazing in scrublands  that's just my stuff at the family home though, i have mismatched pillowcases and a vomit green duvet cover at my flat
> 
> i ent seen my burmese since christmas as i live in an animal free flat, contractual obligation, sucks balls, so i have to leave her with the parents. they say it would be cruel for me to keep her in a city, yet they bung her in a cage in the car for a 3 hour round trip to their holliday cottage. i'm sure she loves that ordeal every weekend


Aww that sucks, I've lived in a few places like that, but usually end up just breaking the rules. I don't think it's mean to keep them in the city unless of course they are accustomed to running around outside anyway. Ours are just house cats and they are very happy


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

mine are very proud and propper, they'll pop through the cat flap, take one sniff of the days aroma and pad back to the fireplace  she'd love it here. and anyways, i looked away from my joint a while abck to find a fat black and white sniffing my feet. don't ask me how it got 4 stories up but it did so i maintain my cat would get up no problem


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mine are very proud and propper, they'll pop through the cat flap, take one sniff of the days aroma and pad back to the fireplace  she'd love it here. and anyways, i looked away from my joint a while abck to find a fat black and white sniffing my feet. don't ask me how it got 4 stories up but it did so i maintain my cat would get up no problem


Haha are you on a balcony or something?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

top floor. there's not a balcony so to speak, but rather a precarious ledge that scares my mother to death. but there's one section that juts out for a gutter, and you can sit down and lie back with your back against the hot roof tiles


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

That sounds like a nice place to hang out


----------



## rollingstoned1988 (Apr 7, 2010)

hi guys , im new to RIU and im lovin this thread ...
could any1 helpme and tell me how to subscribe to this thread. 
got a grow on first week of veg , pictures up soonish hopefully
keep blazin peeps


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

very top right of each thread, just under the top most "post reply" button there is a drop down button called thread tools, bottom option i believe


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 7, 2010)

rollingstoned1988 said:


> hi guys , im new to RIU and im lovin this thread ...
> could any1 helpme and tell me how to subscribe to this thread.
> got a grow on first week of veg , pictures up soonish hopefully
> keep blazin peeps


 Hello mate


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

rollingstoned1988 said:


> hi guys , im new to RIU and im lovin this thread ...
> could any1 helpme and tell me how to subscribe to this thread.
> got a grow on first week of veg , pictures up soonish hopefully
> keep blazin peeps


Hello there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

postin in the thread is auto subscribing! 

welcome rollinstoned!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

Lesbian bondage acts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

where????..............


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 7, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Lesbian bondage acts


something you wanna tell me?  haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

screw driver scissors and electrical tape. here i go! (tip top is about to rewire some plugs )


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait, wut?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

i have ambition, and a mickey mouse quality standard, and i need to silence these damned grow cabs. lost my electric tape though so can't really be doing that today

sigh, just looked at my plants, one of them is going to be the easiest harvest in the world. whole things gonna be cut straight into the trim jar


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

Mmm harvest


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2010)

comeon dragon where you at???


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

hope things dont hit the fan too hard for him.

mmmmm, somerfield bacon, 87% pork


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

13% wtf lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> 13% wtf lol


 
was thinkin the same? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

yup, and considering it's dry cured, that most certainly shouldn't be water  

wait, just looked at back of pack, second ingredient is none other than water. at £8 a kilo or whatever it is, they should be adding wine to it or something, not pissing tap water!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

prolly water, thinkin bout it lol urd hope anyway.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

The first ingredient on a Slim Jim is 'mechanically separated chicken' ....


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

Ripped apart whilst still alive by giant robots, obviously


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you think you can taste the robo rage?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

taste it, hell yeah, often it hikes upto the next level and cuts you up in the form of crushed bones in yer fooood.

oh god, i've got to see if i can remember that product, wtf was it, basically it was " processedshittymeal chicken X" and the primary ingredient was pork.. what was it, go brain. arg. thought too hard


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys,just got 3 seeds from a friend who got them in the dam.The seeds are Sensi seeds Black Domina,any info on this strain,ie smelly, good smoke,yield?.Going for barneys farm lsd from Speedy soon but going to grow out the domina first til I build my veg area.Cheers for any info folks happy growing.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

i watched a tv show about bernard mathews stuff it concentrated on the turkey drummers and the meat(?) is refered to as mrm( mechanically retrieved meat, basically u get ur chicken/turkey take off all the good bits; legs, wings, breasts and then stuff the carcass into a big machine with sorta wire brush attachments that literally strip all 'chewable' leftovers off, this includes gristle, bones chips, odd and ends of skin, presumably its asshole, and all manner of crap u wouldnt feed to a policeman, add loads of spices and breadcrumbs and voila!! feed it to ur kids in amusing dinosaur shapes and a few decades later theyll be shitting there pants with early onset alzheimers.......this explains a great deal about certain sections of the usa


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> taste it, hell yeah, often it hikes upto the next level and cuts you up in the form of crushed bones in yer fooood.
> 
> oh god, i've got to see if i can remember that product, wtf was it, basically it was " processedshittymeal chicken X" and the primary ingredient was pork.. what was it, go brain. arg. thought too hard


Haha, that's good. I guess I'm glad I do most of our cooking myself  May not be the most health concious, but at least I know wtf itis!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

also watched a show where thay take perfectly good chicken breasts and kinda pressure wash them and then immediately freeze the fuckers, adds about 20 to 25% on in weight. .....until u cook the fucker and it looks like it came outta fuckin quail. word to the wise here peeps, when at a festival NEVER eat from the vans ....i worked in them and did all the big gigs and sum of the stuff i saw would make u throw up ur spleen.....man i actually saw burgers cooked i london, thrown into a chill box with no lid , driven back to scotland, left in a garge for a week with no cover taken back down to london the following week ,reheated and sold.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have nicknamed my cock 'Weight'.

When my wife asks me to start pulling my weight around the house I start wanking in various rooms.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> also watched a show where thay take perfectly good chicken breasts and kinda pressure wash them and then immediately freeze the fuckers, adds about 20 to 25% on in weight. .....until u cook the fucker and it looks like it came outta fuckin quail. word to the wise here peeps, when at a festival NEVER eat from the vans ....i worked in them and did all the big gigs and sum of the stuff i saw would make u throw up ur spleen.....man i actually saw burgers cooked i london, thrown into a chill box with no lid , driven back to scotland, left in a garge for a week with no cover taken back down to london the following week ,reheated and sold.



Yeah I know those kind of breasts, the cheap ones you get in the bag lol. Same with high fat mince, you cook it and it goes to half it's size.

The food you cook is only as good as the quality ingredients you use, most important thing!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

well said Katt!

got a friend who for one is a madmannnnn, came over on saturday, we got KFC, he got a large towered up zinger meal, 9 extra hot wings, 2 of those wrap things, 2 big sharing bags of dorito's, finnished the lot then and there. worst thing he buys though, it's sainsbury's basics Chicken Roll (as in a half kilo of round "chicken" slices). for like a pound. i can't even contemplate eating one of those, let alone eat the whole thing in a sitting


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2010)

what he will eat the whole half kilo of ''chicken roll'' in 1 sitting? that stuff is fucking gross im not too fussy but even i wont eat that lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

yup, must be like 50 slices. i won't even eat one! i know what that is. it's not even bernard mathews chicken slices. mmmm, white label basics, mm, mm, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

jeez, chicken roll, i worked for a few weeks in a local meat factory during one of the periodic downturns in the decorating trade and i worked on the meat slicer cutting the plastic wrapper of large 'sausages' of various cold cooked meats and puting them into the slicer, the chicken roll was like huge jelly albino cock, all slimy and the fuckin smell was horrific, i never met anyone in the entire factory that would eat it, it was truly disgusting and believe me i'm the least fussy guy in the world, christ u wanna see sum of the things ive muff dived.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> chicken roll was like huge jelly albino cock, all slimy and the fuckin smell was horrific, i never met anyone in the entire factory that would eat it, it was truly disgusting and believe me i'm the least fussy guy in the world, christ u wanna see sum of the things ive muff dived.


Lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

hehe, i think i like the film i am virgin. first scene is a strip bar, second scene is him walking through a building, third scene is just a bunch of really hot lesbian nymphomatic vampires wearing skimpy panties, nowt more scissoring and moaning on a bed. haha, i assume this is a for real film


----------



## growwwww (Apr 7, 2010)

any londoners reccomend a headshop in london with good cheap products i dont want somewhere online. Also anybody know any stores where u can buy herbal mixes like dream herb? Not really talking about Camden Town either however i will give it ago.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

tramadol, solpadol, asprin paracetamol....nuthin is moving this fucking toothache......my entire jaw hurts so much and my head feels like its full of concrete...i swear im gaunna get my fuckin toolbox out and pull the fucker out myself


----------



## growwwww (Apr 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> tramadol, solpadol, asprin paracetamol....nuthin is moving this fucking toothache......my entire jaw hurts so much and my head feels like its full of concrete...i swear im gaunna get my fuckin toolbox out and pull the fucker out myself


A spliff?????????


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

growwwww said:


> A spliff?????????


no mate, i'd whitey coz my stomach is heaving with all the painkillers, mite eat a bud before bedtime to knock me down a little


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

im off peeps, gaunna watch 'harry brown', nite all


----------



## growwwww (Apr 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> no mate, i'd whitey coz my stomach is heaving with all the painkillers, mite eat a bud before bedtime to knock me down a little



Fair do's good night.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> tramadol, solpadol, asprin paracetamol....nuthin is moving this fucking toothache......my entire jaw hurts so much and my head feels like its full of concrete...i swear im gaunna get my fuckin toolbox out and pull the fucker out myself


you got access to morphine pills no??? if oxys,percs etc aint doing no good get ya arse to a fucking dentist!


----------



## growwwww (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=168683309547


Everybody join that group go to the info bar and LOOK FOR YOUR CITY AND JOIN THE EVENT FOR YOUR CITY.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 7, 2010)

growwwww said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=168683309547
> 
> 
> Everybody join that group go to the info bar and LOOK FOR YOUR CITY AND JOIN THE EVENT FOR YOUR CITY.


I dont use face book i was told the C.I.A run it.
That put me off....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you got access to morphine pills no??? if oxys,percs etc aint doing no good get ya arse to a fucking dentist!


shit man, i think ive got morphine sumwhere in here, glad i came back on line but im off now to hunt them out. nite again peeps


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

morning all

feeling ill this morning gumbyhash n vodka dont mix too well lol even if i dont pull a whitey whilst actually smoking when pissed i will always be ill in the morning if ive drunk n smoked.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

ive still got fuckin toothachce and the pain killers are making me feel like shit.......on the plus side........there is no plus side.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

youve had that tooth ache for ages now dura why aint ya gone dentist?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

Morning all av ya's read the thread titled I this a gud idea it's some lad asking should he grass his competition dealers up because his graft has gone to shit lol fuck me he needs a slap


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Morning all av ya's read the thread titled I this a gud idea it's some lad asking should he grass his competition dealers up because his graft has gone to shit lol fuck me he needs a slap


post the link to the thread please *BB*


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/318467-good-idea.html

there's something wrong with some people


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah the kid is a mug bb i got bored arguing with him the other night he was going on about people laceing weed with smack!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> youve had that tooth ache for ages now dura why aint ya gone dentist?


just manged to get a dentist appointment for half one today, thank fuck. its almost impossible to get a dentist round here if ur on benefits, they just wont take u on . ive gottta travel 20 miles to get there.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah the kid is a mug bb i got bored arguing with him the other night he was going on about people laceing weed with smack!


Ano he's a tit he said it was coz he was stoned wen he thought of the idea lol glad am not like that wen am stoned


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuck me 20miles that's shit that I avint got a dentist or doc didn't go for years then they took me off the list twats plus I would need to pay


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> just manged to get a dentist appointment for half one today, thank fuck. its almost impossible to get a dentist round here if ur on benefits, they just wont take u on . ive gottta travel 20 miles to get there.


glad got a app m8 tootache is harsh, i member reading bout all that malarky with the dentists up north 1000s of people queing to sign up with a nhs dentist.

never had a prob down ear tho, theres loads taking on nhs?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, i gave up with him, ignore list and such. the way he turns around and apologises, it's like he's got split personality and is actually semi intelligent 

and as said, if i'm stoned at one i the morning, i don't suddenly think "i'#m gonna bomb the bank!" and then make a threa about going about it 

the funny thing is also how stupid he is, he made the thread at half past 11 in the morning  not 1am while high and drunk


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 8, 2010)

morning everyone. another "thrilling" day at work.


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

yay the sun is out and i cant open any windows cuz i got bud drying on the top of my tent and it stinks like fuk


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2010)

hahaha, the sun is shining, i had a super dooper snooze session on the alarmclock as i curled into as smaller ball as i could under the duvet, and i wake up, depression gone for now, feeling yabadabadoooooooooooooooooooo

and cheers for that link on faccebook mate, 1st april there's suppose to be 600 smokers from my home town protesting infront of concil.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hahaha, the sun is shining, i had a super dooper snooze session on the alarmclock as i curled into as smaller ball as i could under the duvet, and i wake up, depression gone for now, feeling yabadabadoooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> and cheers for that link on faccebook mate, 1st april there's suppose to be 600 smokers from my home town protesting infront of concil.


i just had a look at that, there isnt a thing anywer near us.  

i left the wife in bed this morning and im doing all the work today, so just watching "the union: the business of getting high" while i work on our website. 

proper cba..


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2010)

cor, i wouldn't be able to get much of anything done in terms of web coding while i am high. i've tried in the apst and i just drift off into <img src="nothingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg"> and i'm done for 

the union is a cracking documentary.

i might have a spliff and go outside and jam with the saxophone man a bit. not sure if he'll like that


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cor, i wouldn't be able to get much of anything done in terms of web coding while i am high. i've tried in the apst and i just drift off into <img src="nothingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg"> and i'm done for
> 
> the union is a cracking documentary.
> 
> i might have a spliff and go outside and jam with the saxophone man a bit. not sure if he'll like that


i wish i was high while doing it, im bored out of my mind, our shop gets like no light from outside, its nice and sunny out and dark ish in here


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2010)

my rooms the same, sun rises to just the right of my window, big ass parapet. and i'm not going out to jam with him so to speak, i'll be sat smoking on the ledge above him doing my own thing. hahahahaha, fuck a busking license!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just bought a book titled 'Military History of France during World War II.'
I was very disappointed, first page contained 'We surrender' and then three hundred and thirty two blank pages.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

for the first time in my life im off to the dentist with a smile on my face


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah, i gave up with him, ignore list and such. the way he turns around and apologises, it's like he's got split personality and is actually semi intelligent
> 
> and as said, if i'm stoned at one i the morning, i don't suddenly think "i'#m gonna bomb the bank!" and then make a threa about going about it
> 
> the funny thing is also how stupid he is, he made the thread at half past 11 in the morning  not 1am while high and drunk


U should be a detective tip top lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

that ukgrower twat is back lol dont think he liked my post in his thread very much lol


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> my rooms the same, sun rises to just the right of my window, big ass parapet. and i'm not going out to jam with him so to speak, i'll be sat smoking on the ledge above him doing my own thing. hahahahaha, fuck a busking license!


sounds like fun, this coding is frying my brain! 

gonna kill some brain cells tonight with some healthy beer. i havnt had a drink in ages


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

@sambo aye i dont think he'll like mine either but then again claimin to be a snitch what does he expect fucking clown.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah i liked yours m8 lol, if the muppet was even telling the truth which i doubt very much then a sharp blade in the wrong place is where hes headin silly boy!

another thing da guys playing the big i am, im so gangster etc then hes got a fucking 1st time, 1plant, pctower grow journel yeah well gangster lmao.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah, i gave up with him, ignore list and such. the way he turns around and apologises, it's like he's got split personality and is actually semi intelligent
> 
> and as said, if i'm stoned at one i the morning, i don't suddenly think "i'#m gonna bomb the bank!" and then make a threa about going about it
> 
> the funny thing is also how stupid he is, he made the thread at half past 11 in the morning  not 1am while high and drunk


U should be a detective tip top lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

i reckon the only gun he's seen fires little bits of potato. 

pc tower grow eh must be to feed the army of gangs buying from him


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

Dnt no y that got posted twice tip top


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

Dnt no y he thinks he's gona get rich only doin half oz lol dick'ed hope he chokes on his roach lol
the busy's will have a field day with him an his 2g plant lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

hey guys and gals hope alls good?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

ah well thats me got one less tooth to brush now, fuckin mouth is still sore though coz the local anasthetic has worn off but at least i should get a decent nites sleep, it was a big ass molar the dentist pulled , bugger looked about a foot long but it had a huge fuckin hole rotted rite thru the centre and into the nerve. think i'll go and look for that guys thread ur all talkin about and maybe pull his chain a little


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys and gals hope alls good?


Your alive!!  haha it's all good here, just 
polishing off that last of an oz before we go out. Wer ya been hiding? Lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Your alive!!  haha it's all good here, just
> polishing off that last of an oz before we go out. Wer ya been hiding? Lol


yeah still ticking mate they hit my internet off coz we changed address 6months ago and only told them the other day we were still paying for it but because we changed packages we were supposed to wait for an engineer to come out 9days but got them to put the internet back on was going crazy just watching tv lol i'm just having a joint aswell but not going out now been working all day so gonna slob out on the settee and get stoned, u off out any where nice mate?


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah still ticking mate they hit my internet off coz we changed address 6months ago and only told them the other day we were still paying for it but because we changed packages we were supposed to wait for an engineer to come out 9days but got them to put the internet back on was going crazy just watching tv lol i'm just having a joint aswell but not going out now been working all day so gonna slob out on the settee and get stoned, u off out any where nice mate?


Off to a Chinese buffet place then to a club after, havnt been out in ages and I hardly drink at home so i can't be bothered to tonight but I know I will end up anyway haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

hey dragon, thought u'd been busted by the filth mate for doin your neighbour in...


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Off to a Chinese buffet place then to a club after, havnt been out in ages and I hardly drink at home so i can't be bothered to tonight but I know I will end up anyway haha


sounds like a good night mate can't beat a few bevvys then a meal i don't know how your gonna manage doing it the other way round i mean cramming all the beer on top of ya food lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey dragon, thought u'd been busted by the filth mate for doin your neighbour in...


no come close mate but no cigar that time round lol ended up slapping his brother lol but he did hit me first though so alls good for now waiting on the backlash but i think that's the end of it for now i'm hoping to mkove in 6months so i'll be back round paying them another visit before i go mate lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> no come close mate but no cigar that time round lol ended up slapping his brother lol but he did hit me first though so alls good for now waiting on the backlash but i think that's the end of it for now i'm hoping to mkove in 6months so i'll be back round paying them another visit before i go mate lol


hows the cheese tasting?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> hows the cheese tasting?


i don't know yet mate the only buds i took i quick dried on the radiator and they tasted minty ish won't have a burn out of the dry stuff til it's dry now which should hopefully be 2mo or sat i imagine at the longest i was tempted to take a couple of buds earlier but i'm trying to be good mate i got stuff for tonight so gonna be having a sample 2mo


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

i just weighed a cheese and psychosis, cheese was 127.3 grams and the psychosis was 109.4. Mmmmm cheese, head buzzing, very stoned lol>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 8, 2010)

Evening all, been a while started my new job last week so havent had a minute to sign on here and even though its an IT job I canny exactly access this site on the systems in work.

Just read the gangsta boy thread, laughed my fucking ass off. God that wee guy is such a tool. Little lying grassing fucker. If he was here he would have had his baws amputated by now.

Hows everyone doing? Burnt my baby this week not fechen amused and i'm out of gear till I get paid on the 30th, really chewing at the bit.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

hey bust4 lets track the cunt down and drop him in easterhouse or moss side sumwhere with 'grass' tatooed on forehead.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey bust4 lets track the cunt down and drop him in easterhouse or moss side sumwhere with 'grass' tatooed on forehead.


Nah mate lets just drop him off the red row flats, that seems to be quite popular just now or feed him to the immigrants.

He wouldn't last two minutes in the drum with grass inked on his napper.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

That reminds me of the scene in die hard lol picture it


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 8, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> That reminds me of the scene in die hard lol picture it


Thats exactly what I was thinking mate


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

i'd LOVE to have him as a cell mate......oh yeah.......squeal piggy piggy squeal


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i'd LOVE to have him as a cell mate......oh yeah.......squeal piggy piggy squeal


LMAO yeh I have heard they like little tight asses in Bar L, wouldn't know from personal experience I might add, ive never been someones bitch.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol busta great minds dura ur just Sick lol but I luv it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2010)

yo bluds n crips waz poppin in ur ends and ting, got myself a shoota gonna take some mans out by grassin on em coz i'm f++in rock hard me.

what a complete c++t. 



W Dragon said:


> hey guys and gals hope alls good?


yes Drags good 2 c u back bro, was getting a little worried 



mr west said:


> i just weighed a cheese and psychosis, cheese was 127.3 grams and the psychosis was 109.4. Mmmmm cheese, head buzzing, very stoned lol>>>>>>>>>


was that half a B of one lady??? go on westy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> LMAO yeh I have heard they like little tight asses in Bar L, wouldn't know from personal experience I might add, ive never been someones bitch.


im not gay but as a special treat for him if he was ever in a cell with me the last thing he would be worrrying about is a cap in his ass.....come to papa little wigger and yes u are gaunna wear the lipstick and call me daddy......... maybe even put sum sand in the vaseline...oooohhh yeeeaaahhh


----------



## thereflex (Apr 8, 2010)

hey doods, check out my grow journal, see if i can not get busted! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/314385-white-widow-seed-attic-grow.html


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im not gay but as a special treat for him if he was ever in a cell with me the last thing he would be worrrying about is a cap in his ass.....come to papa little wigger and yes u are gaunna wear the lipstick and call me daddy......... maybe even put sum sand in the vaseline...oooohhh yeeeaaahhh


LOL just thinkin about the sand in the vasaline as i was readin the posts...lol...

I prefer swarfega......lol.....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 9, 2010)

good morning to all the green fingered people in munchy land. well its friday and thats 28 days since ive had a drink and i fuckin hate it, my sex drive has vanished, my sense of humour has become darker and my patience levels are about as thin as a rizla.....on the plus side my bowel movements are solid...whooop dee dooo. im fuckin sick of sobriety.......think i mite go up stairs and kick the pot washer in the fud.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 9, 2010)

ah well busy day today, goin away at the weekend with my family so ive gotta fix the caravan, fit a new window into a front door at my mates house, listen to a lot of lies from all the people who owe me cash, order a new grow tent, move a plant five miles into another house and put my own grow into flower......and i cant even get a fuckin drink at the end of it....bollocks.


----------



## stefjw (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi U.K. people

Anyone got any idea where I can buy a magnifier on the high street strong enough to look at the trics on my plant ? I can't find one anywhere and can't be bothered waiting to get one delivered from online 

thanks


----------



## thereflex (Apr 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> good morning to all the green fingered people in munchy land. well its friday and thats 28 days since ive had a drink and i fuckin hate it, my sex drive has vanished, my sense of humour has become darker and my patience levels are about as thin as a rizla.....on the plus side my bowel movements are solid...whooop dee dooo. im fuckin sick of sobriety.......think i mite go up stairs and kick the pot washer in the fud.


well i feel your pain, i was sober for 6 months last year. actually wasnt that hard tbh, easier than i thought, anyway , curiosity and boredom, got the better of me , and i started on the drink again, had a very boozey summer and winter!!! whiskey vodka, the lot!

so jan 26th arrives and i think fuk it, im gonna buy some skunk!!!!

so i did.....


£600 and 3 months later.....hmmm well i feel better happier.........and i am know growing again.........and i dont drink!!

sobriety is a bitch


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ah well busy day today, goin away at the weekend with my family so ive gotta fix the caravan, fit a new window into a front door at my mates house, listen to a lot of lies from all the people who owe me cash, order a new grow tent, move a plant five miles into another house and put my own grow into flower......and i cant even get a fuckin drink at the end of it....bollocks.


Just think i bet you have a more productive life though ? 
You wouldnt be doing all tha if you where pissed up..

At least your not following through when you fart anymore .......lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 9, 2010)

stefjw said:


> Hi U.K. people
> 
> Anyone got any idea where I can buy a magnifier on the high street strong enough to look at the trics on my plant ? I can't find one anywhere and can't be bothered waiting to get one delivered from online
> 
> thanks


Eh... newsagent maybe? Sometimes old people need that shit to read, don't they? If you just ordered one from within the UK, you would probably get it in 2-3 days anyway..


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 9, 2010)

stefjw said:


> Hi U.K. people
> 
> Anyone got any idea where I can buy a magnifier on the high street strong enough to look at the trics on my plant ? I can't find one anywhere and can't be bothered waiting to get one delivered from online
> 
> thanks


Maplin have them..


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Morning people well had the sky man come to the house 2day an I told him to put the other box in the spare room an to cover the smell I blazed a spliff cheese because then he couldn't smell the freshness of the girls because if u no the smell properly u now wen it's being smoked an wen it's being grew well il find out if he was onto me. he was a young lad so thought blaze init


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

fuckin A Star bobby!!!


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheers don


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like that wee grassing twat has made a new friend and a cheecky one at that.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 9, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Looks like that wee grassing twat has made a new friend and a cheecky one at that.


Oh Yes....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2010)

i've seen that other dude else where, arguing with other people, just a hater.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

hey guys how's every1 this friday evening?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 9, 2010)

Just chillin, watching a movie and cooking some dinner  How are you?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 9, 2010)

christ that uk fucker is a turd munching knob juice gargeler...daft wee window licker.


----------



## mlore (Apr 9, 2010)

hey guys!
has anyone in here grown a lowryder outside? thinking of doing it this year. anyone no what the yield would be like outside in london?

smoke up people


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

i'm good cheers love you have a good night out?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 9, 2010)

It was ok, food was bad, but there was lots of it. Was feeling really full when we got to the club lol, the music was shit, but it was still a fun night out


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

glad you had a good night love most of the buffet style chinese resteraunts down my way suck managed to find 1 though lol took about 5 crappy 1's first though, i was supposed to be having a night out tonight but just couldn't be bothered after having a smoke i've been getting shit off the lads all night for it even though i got work 2mo lol


----------



## rainz (Apr 9, 2010)

Thats the way to do it mate work, grow and smoke who needs a useless violent LEGAL DRUG like alcohol lol. Have a better night indoors wiv a joint and a ps3 lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 9, 2010)

rainz said:


> Thats the way to do it mate work, grow and smoke who needs a useless violent LEGAL DRUG like alcohol lol. Have a better night indoors wiv a joint and a ps3 lol


yeah just couldn't be bothered mate the misses is working a late 1 so just crashed out on the settee getting mingled lol too mingled for the ps3 though lol gonna be a call of duty night 2mo haven't been on in about 2 months


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

morning ukers, suns still shining, make u wanna put plants out lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2010)

first i'm tempted by indoor, and now y'all tempt me with outdoor! either way i plan to plant all my hermie bagseed just to keep things growing out there


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

specialy as the veg room is full lol. I need to find a safe spot


----------



## dura72 (Apr 10, 2010)

oh joy, i'm off with the family today in the carvan. never towed anything before so this should be fun, picture this ; car full of screamin kids, pot washer naggin me and shoutin at the kids, me roaring at full voice for everyone to shut the fuck up, caravan snaking all over the road, cops pulling me over and giving me greif, me attacking coppers/girfriend/road signs/ , head butting the carvan, long weekend in the cells after a kickin from cops and there pals, court on monday morning with a black eye and bruised ribs, 30 days for calling the judge a paedo pillar of the police state.....and then the solitude of prison.....quite lookin forward to it now.


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

be the holiday u want, peace and mash potatoes.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i had a wank into a bucket last night, or 'sex' as the wife calls it.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> west how long did it take you to trim them plants you just harvested? im defo doing something wrong just took me 15hrs to trim 9 plants mostly this size on me own tho. feel knackerd.


dude, with those numbers you're getting em hanging faster than i do. takes me roughly 2 hours per plant to propperly manicure it, i certaiinly don't rush and stop for smokes etc, but yeah, around 2 hours a plant


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice day out  The husband has been out digging a hole in our front yard and has just gone off to B&Q as he dug a much larger hole than we had soil lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 10, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Nice day out  The husband has been out digging a hole in our front yard and has just gone off to B&Q as he dug a much larger hole than we had soil lol


 
hmmmm so you dug the soil out to put some new soil in? what a strange thing to do.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 10, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hmmmm so you dug the soil out to put some new soil in? what a strange thing to do.


Well our little front bit is totally covered in two layers of plastic and loads of rock on top. After he got through that, the 'soil' underneath was solid clay so ended up finding it a better idea to just fill the whole bed


----------



## bloatedcraig (Apr 10, 2010)

This weather is doing nothing for my growroom temp's, bring back the snow.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 10, 2010)

hola. just about to go out, but b4 we go ive started my last 3 seeds germing, out of the 1 A-train and 2 cali hash i planted a couple of weeks ago only one cali has germinated  hopefully the last 3 will germ so we can get going!


----------



## rainz (Apr 10, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah just couldn't be bothered mate the misses is working a late 1 so just crashed out on the settee getting mingled lol too mingled for the ps3 though lol gonna be a call of duty night 2mo haven't been on in about 2 months


Thats too much man, 2 months is a long time with no cod!!!! i think i would go insane lol im gutted though atm i gota use my PS3 to come on RIU cos i was high and spilled pepsi on my laptop lol that was the diesels fault (In my Display Pic lol) anyway apart from my high escapades of pepsi tsunami's I really hope you get ur cod night in mate and happy smokin lol


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah just couldn't be bothered mate the misses is working a late 1 so just crashed out on the settee getting mingled lol too mingled for the ps3 though lol gonna be a call of duty night 2mo haven't been on in about 2 months


I canny play COD when i'm monged either mate, just cant concentrate and end up just sitting in a corner trying to snipe at trees.



mr west said:


> morning ukers, suns still shining, make u wanna put plants out lol.


Yeh it's another cracking day here to, got the cupboard open and the sun shining directly on my plant, she seems to like it 



rainz said:


> Thats too much man, 2 months is a long time with no cod!!!! i think i would go insane lol im gutted though atm i gota use my PS3 to come on RIU cos i was high and spilled pepsi on my laptop lol that was the diesels fault (In my Display Pic lol) anyway apart from my high escapades of pepsi tsunami's I really hope you get ur cod night in mate and happy smokin lol


Awww peeps you need to PM me your PSN ID's so I can add you all. I havent played COD in a while either but I love it. Pissed off waiting on these new maps though, fucking XBOX have theres I want ours.

Tempted to buy battlefield 2 and give COD the heave ho but i've always been a COD fan and it just feels wrong to give up on it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

has anyone managed an online worms battel on the psn?


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> has anyone managed an online worms battel on the psn?


Didnt even know you could get worms for the psn


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

yeah it costs like 6 quid odd from the playstation store virtualy identical to the ps1 game lol tho im sure u could turn off the timer in the older one lol.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 11, 2010)

hey guys still planning on hitting cod later but already stoned lol 
RAINZ unlucky with the liquids mate but at least it went out due to some good green,that looks like some lovely bud mate, my ps3 wont let me login on riu i have tried a couple of times but no dice
BU5T4 i'm awful mate i never play on it sober lol the couple of times i haven't had a smoke i was pretty good but that's not very often, we should all meet up on their and see who's the worst lol 
well i over dryed my weed yesterday it's still sticky but not as damp as i'd like, i went to work and checked it in the mo and it still felt like it had little way to go and didn't get back til about 10ish in the night and through that day it dried alot my final weight on the blue cheese was 12.2 ozs off my stunted 1 in the middle i got 19gs dry lol and the rest was off 4


----------



## growwwww (Apr 11, 2010)

I want some fucking nice weed.


Fed up i just brought an ounce of completely fucking thai bullshit thats compressed like no other. Gives a kinda shitty high aswell.. aArhghhh fuckin london dickheads 

Someone sell me some weed hehe -_-


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys still planning on hitting cod later but already stoned lol
> RAINZ unlucky with the liquids mate but at least it went out due to some good green,that looks like some lovely bud mate, my ps3 wont let me login on riu i have tried a couple of times but no dice
> BU5T4 i'm awful mate i never play on it sober lol the couple of times i haven't had a smoke i was pretty good but that's not very often, we should all meet up on their and see who's the worst lol
> well i over dryed my weed yesterday it's still sticky but not as damp as i'd like, i went to work and checked it in the mo and it still felt like it had little way to go and didn't get back til about 10ish in the night and through that day it dried alot my final weight on the blue cheese was 12.2 ozs off my stunted 1 in the middle i got 19gs dry lol and the rest was off 4


Hey Dragon

You need to get a 360, n i'll happily kick your ass lol... 12.2 Oz, gotta be happy with that mate, well done =]

Gonna throw a few pics up in a sec, they a bit blury but u can see how well they are doin.

Hows u mate


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good evening peeps

Just throwin some pics in...

Lily






Olivia






Both






Dont know what happend with the toppin of Olivia, but Lily was topped to perfection i think, top 2 are a bit blurry as fuckin about in the grow room i think i blinded myself and couldnt really focus 600w direct in the eyes isnt good lol


----------



## growwwww (Apr 11, 2010)

WOw dude fucking nice plants man.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> WOw dude fucking nice plants man.


Thanks mate, not doin to bad for my first propper grow.

Hows you doin mate ?


----------



## growwwww (Apr 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Thanks mate, not doin to bad for my first propper grow.
> 
> Hows you doin mate ?



Well i dont have a grow going at the moment because i cant grow indoors. I finished my old crop on near years eve.

Will start vegging though for outdoor season soon but the weather is unpredictable!!! 

Thats really nice u got going escpecially for your first grow. real nice man!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Well i dont have a grow going at the moment because i cant grow indoors. I finished my old crop on near years eve.
> 
> Will start vegging though for outdoor season soon but the weather is unpredictable!!!
> 
> Thats really nice u got going escpecially for your first grow. real nice man!


Yeah weather is playin havoc with my temps, im kinda hopin for more cold spells for another month lol, had to take out one of the 125cfl sidelights out yesterday, was gettin way to hot 

You found ur secret spot yet, or u gonna look closer the time... and any idea on what strain ur growin.


----------



## growwwww (Apr 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Yeah weather is playin havoc with my temps, im kinda hopin for more cold spells for another month lol, had to take out one of the 125cfl sidelights out yesterday, was gettin way to hot
> 
> You found ur secret spot yet, or u gonna look closer the time... and any idea on what strain ur growin.



Yea ive got my strain, its a bagseed that some mates grew last year it handles the outdoor brilliantly. ive seen it been grown before tried it out which is nice.


As far as spots go... im gonna veg and just look nearer the time i will probably just put a plant in my backpack and walk around ( it will be nice weather ) with ma dog and just plant wherever i think is a nice spot. 

I think ive got one really nice spot sorted at the moment. i cant fucking wait. But its also gonna take so long till harvest


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Yea ive got my strain, its a bagseed that some mates grew last year it handles the outdoor brilliantly. ive seen it been grown before tried it out which is nice.
> 
> 
> As far as spots go... im gonna veg and just look nearer the time i will probably just put a plant in my backpack and walk around ( it will be nice weather ) with ma dog and just plant wherever i think is a nice spot.
> ...


lol, like the idea of you walkin round with ur ladies in a backpack, then plantin on them on a whim, just dont forget where u plant them... and yeah, the waitin is killer, i got another 5-6 week till i can chop, soooo fuckin far away lol, then you have the drying time and curing time, we are definately in it for the long haul lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 11, 2010)

hey smart i'm good cheers mate very stoned lol yeah i'm pretty happy mate wishing i threw the stunted 1 out now and threw a cfl in it's place but a lesson learned lol it smokes nice and does the job and has a very strong taste, your girls are looking lovely mate they're flying along not much longer left then mate,i know i know it's all relative when waiting for weed a minute feels like an hour lol, i wish i had an xbox i love my ps3 but nearly every1 i know got an xbox you never know mate i'm trying to convince the misses we need 1 so we could find out pretty soon fingers crossed, i'm gonna have a bash on cod in a little bit when the misses has finshed watching her soaps i think it's time to shake the cobwebs lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart i'm good cheers mate very stoned lol yeah i'm pretty happy mate wishing i threw the stunted 1 out now and threw a cfl in it's place but a lesson learned lol it smokes nice and does the job and has a very strong taste, your girls are looking lovely mate they're flying along not much longer left then mate,i know i know it's all relative when waiting for weed a minute feels like an hour lol, i wish i had an xbox i love my ps3 but nearly every1 i know got an xbox you never know mate i'm trying to convince the misses we need 1 so we could find out pretty soon fingers crossed, i'm gonna have a bash on cod in a little bit when the misses has finshed watching her soaps i think it's time to shake the cobwebs lol


Glad your well mate

Wrong forum to be on when ive quit weed till my grow has finished and quit smokin today, all this talk is makin my mouth water lol, high insight is a wonderfull thing mate, but think of it this way, when you run out, if you hadnt had the runty one, you would of ran out sooner lol

5-6 weeks, not long, bloody eternity lol... yeah you should def try n get a 360, such a better machine over the PS3, barin its lack of BlueRay player and payin for online play, part from that, its perfect.

I got the wolfman to watch later, gonna cook tea when she gets in, then bath n snuggle up on the sofa with the film, then bed coz fuckin work in the morning lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2010)

ah mate i hear ya. i've got the main cola of two plants left and nowt else. hopefully that will somehow see me through till next weekend. should be harvesting mid week. i just couldn't care whether these two are ready or whatnot any more, feck em! anyone remember when i put my dwc into flower?  deary meee


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> ah mate i hear ya. i've got the main cola of two plants left and nowt else. hopefully that will somehow see me through till next weekend. should be harvesting mid week. i just couldn't care whether these two are ready or whatnot any more, feck em! anyone remember when i put my dwc into flower?  deary meee


If ur sayin hopefully it will last you, my guessing is it wont lol

And if u canni remember, then i have no chance, although if we can take a guess, i'll go for 4-5 week ago.


U know ur under the thumb when u get a text sayin "i'll be home in 20 mins, hope my dinner will be on the table" lol

Well im starved, Steak, Mash, Yorkshire Pud and Veg for dinner, best get a wriggle on.

Take it easy all, catch you later.

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 11, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Glad your well mate
> 
> Wrong forum to be on when ive quit weed till my grow has finished and quit smokin today, all this talk is makin my mouth water lol, high insight is a wonderfull thing mate, but think of it this way, when you run out, if you hadnt had the runty one, you would of ran out sooner lol
> 
> ...


soz mate had to pop out for 2mins it's been crazy down my house 2day i just turned my phone on silent i sent 3 texts this mo and have had about 20-25 calls since  i know it takes forever mate you quit the cigs mate? never thought of the runt like that but yeah more weed for me lol i'm defo talking her round mate it's the wardrobe all over again she says no i spend a day or 2 talking her round and she's sweet it's taking a little longer this time round coz she wants a wii so got to work on converting her first but i'm getting their i've been going about it the sneeky way convincing her how we should have got 1 instead of the ps3 and how there's more games for birds aswell so far i've got the xbox about level pegging with the wii just needs a little more work and then for the money to turn up good news is we can probably afford an xbox before the wii coz she wants all the workout stuff that goes with the wii with the xbox any type of sims style game will keep her happy lol


----------



## Youngpretender (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I have just joind the site, and looking forward to conversing with you hardcore smokers. I am just about to start my first grow and will be looking to sell also. In my experience most people dont know very much about weed and will just buy it regardless so i am looking to capitalize on this by ushering in a new era of quality/fair dealing whereby you get the full 8th or Q etc along with your aloted amount of crystals (not this flavorless stalky shit that always seems to be around)...... marry that with a consistantly quality strain of weed, this hopefully will secure me a large and loyal customer base. I have a question if anyone would feel obliged to answer, if you could grow any strain of weed what would you grow?, baring in mind as i will be selling i will be looking for a high yielding plant, from my research i have landed on cheese as a happy medium between potency and yield.... does anyone agree or disagree? also any tips for a first time indoor grower would be much appreciated............ and finaly just reading some comments about the legalization of weed in this country, i would just like to add to that, how can govenment say people can consume the drug of alcohol responsibly and legaly but not smoke responsibly? if there is such a thing as irresponsible smoking! just to hit that point home i am currently in my flat recovering from a kicking from three Geordies, was out last night in Newcastle and apparently i "Looked at this lads lass" the next ting i know im pissing with blood and out cold in a bar they had stamped all over my legs, body and head........now i take it with a pinch of salt now, that shit happens all the time in newcastle, im quite good at taking a kicking but if everyone in that bar was stoned are you tellin me that would have happened???


----------



## growwwww (Apr 11, 2010)

Youngpretender said:


> Hi guys, I have just joind the site, and looking forward to conversing with you hardcore smokers. I am just about to start my first grow and will be looking to sell also. In my experience most people dont know very much about weed and will just buy it regardless so i am looking to capitalize on this by ushering in a new era of quality/fair dealing whereby you get the full 8th or Q etc along with your aloted amount of crystals (not this flavorless stalky shit that always seems to be around)...... marry that with a consistantly quality strain of weed, this hopefully will secure me a large and loyal customer base. I have a question if anyone would feel obliged to answer, if you could grow any strain of weed what would you grow?, baring in mind as i will be selling i will be looking for a high yielding plant, from my research i have landed on cheese as a happy medium between potency and yield.... does anyone agree or disagree? also any tips for a first time indoor grower would be much appreciated............ and finaly just reading some comments about the legalization of weed in this country, i would just like to add to that, how can govenment say people can consume the drug of alcohol responsibly and legaly but not smoke responsibly? if there is such a thing as irresponsible smoking! just to hit that point home i am currently in my flat recovering from a kicking from three Geordies, was out last night in Newcastle and apparently i "Looked at this lads lass" the next ting i know im pissing with blood and out cold in a bar they had stamped all over my legs, body and head........now i take it with a pinch of salt now, that shit happens all the time in newcastle, im quite good at taking a kicking but if everyone in that bar was stoned are you tellin me that would have happened???


no it wouldnt of happened.

And if i could grow any strain, and when i get an indoor setup going again i will 100percent have Hindu Kush frrom sensi seeds in it.

Its the fucking most meditative shit ever. Fucking cant move anything apart from my eyes.  well atleast thats what i feel like. but i can get up and do shit whilst im high on it haha.


----------



## rainz (Apr 11, 2010)

NOOOOOO!!!! you cant give up cod! thats like treason or sumin lol and your right why is it the crappy xbox gets them first? ah well wat can ya do they've got bill gates on their team. Have to have a cod night of RIU members lol that would be funny "stoner wars"


----------



## rainz (Apr 11, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys still planning on hitting cod later but already stoned lol
> RAINZ unlucky with the liquids mate but at least it went out due to some good green,that looks like some lovely bud mate, my ps3 wont let me login on riu i have tried a couple of times but no dice
> BU5T4 i'm awful mate i never play on it sober lol the couple of times i haven't had a smoke i was pretty good but that's not very often, we should all meet up on their and see who's the worst lol
> well i over dryed my weed yesterday it's still sticky but not as damp as i'd like, i went to work and checked it in the mo and it still felt like it had little way to go and didn't get back til about 10ish in the night and through that day it dried alot my final weight on the blue cheese was 12.2 ozs off my stunted 1 in the middle i got 19gs dry lol and the rest was off 4


U alrite mate, i totally agree we should all meet up on there and see what a team of stoners can do! sound like a good yield btw i love blue cheese lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 12, 2010)

Youngpretender said:


> Hi guys, I have just joind the site, and looking forward to conversing with you hardcore smokers. I am just about to start my first grow and will be looking to sell also. In my experience most people dont know very much about weed and will just buy it regardless so i am looking to capitalize on this by ushering in a new era of quality/fair dealing whereby you get the full 8th or Q etc along with your aloted amount of crystals (not this flavorless stalky shit that always seems to be around)...... marry that with a consistantly quality strain of weed, this hopefully will secure me a large and loyal customer base. I have a question if anyone would feel obliged to answer, if you could grow any strain of weed what would you grow?, baring in mind as i will be selling i will be looking for a high yielding plant, from my research i have landed on cheese as a happy medium between potency and yield.... does anyone agree or disagree? also any tips for a first time indoor grower would be much appreciated............ and finaly just reading some comments about the legalization of weed in this country, i would just like to add to that, how can govenment say people can consume the drug of alcohol responsibly and legaly but not smoke responsibly? if there is such a thing as irresponsible smoking! just to hit that point home i am currently in my flat recovering from a kicking from three Geordies, was out last night in Newcastle and apparently i "Looked at this lads lass" the next ting i know im pissing with blood and out cold in a bar they had stamped all over my legs, body and head........now i take it with a pinch of salt now, that shit happens all the time in newcastle, im quite good at taking a kicking but if everyone in that bar was stoned are you tellin me that would have happened???


 
sorry to hear that youngP but like ya said that shit happens all the time unfortunatly!

cheese is always a good option for selling cause its so well known n loved, if you can get exodus cheese cuttings then i agree m8 go for the cheese you wont grow wrong there, if ya thinking bigbuddha cheese etc from seed then maybe not cheese?

first time commercial grow id go for something like skunk#1 or NL or even the 2 crossed think from ceres seedbank.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Argh, I seriously hate mornings... I really want an ounce


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2010)

I forgot my dads birthday today and i had to pik him up, it wasnt till id drove him home that it dawned on me grrr bahh, bad stoner son.


----------



## toondog73 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi all , i came here in the hope that a fellow uk grower can give me some advice, as i am getting no replies elsewhere. please take a look at my post here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320799-advice-needed-only-3-weeks.html

i want to flower today! please help!


----------



## stefjw (Apr 12, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Argh, I seriously hate mornings... I really want an ounce


Dry round ur way ?



mr west said:


> I forgot my dads birthday today and i had to pik him up, it wasnt till id drove him home that it dawned on me grrr bahh, bad stoner son.


I do that kinda shit all the time, I blame the weed too


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 12, 2010)

stefjw said:


> Dry round ur way ?
> 
> 
> 
> I do that kinda shit all the time, I blame the weed too


Sort of... the guy we usually buy ounces off of doesn't have any in and says he probably won't for up to 2 weeks and the guy we have recently begun getting 20 bags off of doesn't seem that keen on selling by the ounce... but I think we're gonna try to get him to sell us one. It's a college kid so he's never available during the day and it's pointless for us to sit there and buy 20 bags every day or every other when we go through one of those a day


----------



## stefjw (Apr 12, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me soil + nutes that I can buy from B&Q, Dobbies or the likes ?

Not too keen on this whole make my own soil idea


----------



## stefjw (Apr 12, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Sort of... the guy we usually buy ounces off of doesn't have any in and says he probably won't for up to 2 weeks and the guy we have recently begun getting 20 bags off of doesn't seem that keen on selling by the ounce... but I think we're gonna try to get him to sell us one. It's a college kid so he's never available during the day and it's pointless for us to sit there and buy 20 bags every day or every other when we go through one of those a day


Do you not grow ur own ?

My first grow is almost finished  so so hopefully I will never need to buy the stuff again.

I was paying £200 an ounce so def not going to miss buying it


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 12, 2010)

stefjw said:


> Can anyone recommend me soil + nutes that I can buy from B&Q, Dobbies or the likes ?
> 
> Not too keen on this whole make my own soil idea


What you looking for, organic or something with nutes already in it?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 12, 2010)

stefjw said:


> Do you not grow ur own ?
> 
> My first grow is almost finished  so so hopefully I will never need to buy the stuff again.
> 
> I was paying £200 an ounce so def not going to miss buying it


Well we're just in the early stages of our first grow as well, so hopefully after that we can maintain our personal smoking with our grows, but I need something to last until then!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I fucking love Weezer


----------



## growwwww (Apr 12, 2010)

stefjw said:


> Can anyone recommend me soil + nutes that I can buy from B&Q, Dobbies or the likes ?
> 
> Not too keen on this whole make my own soil idea


I got reccomended this soil from b and q from another grower on this site. And now i used it i reccomen d it to you. Its decent stuff will last for a good few weeks of vegetative growth.

Its b and qs seed and cutting compost. I like it.


----------



## stefjw (Apr 12, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> What you looking for, organic or something with nutes already in it?


I'm just looking for some soil and then feed with nutes/water whenever its needed


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

i use miracle grow soil from b&q; £10 for 2 x 50litre bags, biobizz nutes; biogrow and biobloom roughly £10 per litre each from any hydro shop on the net e.g greenshorticulture but if ur gaunna get the miracle gro soil u cant use nutes for the first 3 or 4 weeks cxoz the soils got slow release nutes in it, if u try and use any extra nutes you'll most likely fry ur plants. also buy perlite and vermiculite; about a fiver a bag. my mix ratio is 70% soil. 25% perlite , 5%vermiculite. never had any probs at all. and its all totally organic and a lotta people believe that makes for a cleaner more mellow smoke and u dont have to flush nutrients before u harvest.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

like growww said b&q seed and cutting compost for the start off, think it mite have been me that recommended it to him. ur lil babies don need anythin else for the first couple of weeks( apart from a little water !). iusually give them around 3 weeks in that then move them into 10 litre pots with the miracle gro for around 4 to 5 weeks and then flower them. watch out for loads of expensive soils and nutes, most are just a waste of cash sold to u by fuckin snake oil salesmen. buy some tate and lyle treacle to feed in flower, its around 50p a tin and gives ur plants a nice sugar boost and if u can be arsed make urself a homemade co2 bottle with yeast and sugar, easy as fuck and helps the plants a bit. apart from that just watch ur plants and anticipate a cheap smoke, i worked out that my first grow gave me ounces for £26; set up cost £600 and i grew 23oz, and if u take into account uve still got all ur equipment left it really only cost £10 an oz to grow, thats a bit fuckin better than £160 to £200.....................if u use bird seed would u get a cheep smoke???


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

My wife keep's fucking banging on about how i'm smothering her and she needs to have more space!
I thought you can shut the fuck up ! and you can moan all you like but i'm not letting you out the car boot!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

I got pulled over for speeding today and the Policeman told me I should have known better. 

I said, "Yeah. But to be fair, I've had a lot to drink".


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

What do Harvey Price and HP sauce have in common?

Initials and colour.


How are they different?

HP sauce has a cap to stop it from dribbling.


----------



## rainz (Apr 12, 2010)

to dura72. I love the jokes you post on ere mate i end up sendin em on in txts LOL keep em coming and you will soon be RIU headline comedian. Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 12, 2010)

alright guys, just finished a 10hr day i worked like a dog all day and all i got done was battened and decked the top of a 40ft container, what a bastard of a day just made a big fat 1 to chill out with before i go and hop in the shower


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

My secretary said, "I wish you would stop treating me like some kind of sex object".

I said, " ... Huh!? ... What?", "Sorry, I was staring at your arse. What did you say?"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

alright dragon, please dont use that word around here mate it makes me break out into a sweat and i start feeling ill. i mean the w**k word. christ man have a heart sum of us on here havent done a shift in years, i know most of the job centre staff by first name and you would not believe the shi tive had to go through to avoid get a job; going to the docs and registering as an alcoholic and all sorts of devious dodges, i mean its not easy having to come up with new excuses all the time. it takes it out of me and i become surly and abusive......hold on...thats just my normal state.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Apr 12, 2010)

A down Syndrome walks into a pub, barman says "why the mong face"?

Too much?


----------



## growwwww (Apr 12, 2010)

Whats the Simalarity between the Bermuda triangle and blonde women?

They have both swallowed alot of seamen


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was mortified and livid to hear a colleague making an off-the-cuff joke concerning the 9/11 attacks today.
In blind fury, I spun on my heels and tore into him:
"Excuse me, do you find the September 11th attacks funny? Would you still find them funny if I told you I lost two friends in those attacks?"
Instantly shocked and sympathetic, he said "I'm so sorry, I never even realised. Were they in the towers?"
I said "Nah, they were flying the fucking planes."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

did u know that the people in dubai don't watch the Flintstones.....but the people in Abu Dhabi do.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

I went to the doctor's the other day and found out my new doctor is a young female, drop-dead gorgeous!

I was embarrassed but she said, "Don't worry, I'm a professional - I've seen it all before. Just tell me what's wrong and I'll help you in any way I can."

I said, "I think my cock tastes funny..."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

My laptop's got some brilliant facial recognition software.
When I make my cum-face, it automatically closes all the porn tabs I have open.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just watched 'Whose Line is it Anyway?'

It's about Dementia sufferers with a coke addiction.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2010)

very silly katt lol.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 13, 2010)

Morning all... what a dreary day, rainy and cold here!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

Im fed up with the excuses woman come up with to avoid sex.
Im washing my hair,
Im tired,
Im your Sister.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 13, 2010)

Mornin. Crappy day today, was really nice yesterday, the high street looks like something out o silent hill with all the fog and mist today.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

loads and loads of sunshine for me  who cares though, cus i'll be stuck inside working. pah.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

We got a nice bit of shine in the middel, tyime for a joint me thinks. Any one got plans for the 20th next week? I hope evgeryones gotta smoke lined up for cannabis day lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

chopping 2 strawberry haze tomorrow morning. i most certainly hope i'll have a smoke ready 

anyways, toothbrush and then to me brum brum! have a good day westy katt riffix etc


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, we're having a couple friends over for a sesh... I'll have to decide on something special to serve for dinner, but aside from that I'm gonna do a space cake and we were thinking of doing a flower arrangement in the shape of a weed leaf for some reason lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

morning campers, kids are still off school so i've gotta play the family man and waste petrol by going runs to tediously boring places and paying for over priced soft drinks and then gettin fleeced at gift shops, listening to 'are we there yet?' and gettin driving tips from my muppet girlfriend( who doesnt hold a driving licence and cant push a fuckin shoppin trolley in a straight line0 eventually leadin to tears and tantrums( mine probably) and the inevetable drive home in silence........cause i'll have abonded the fuckin lot of them at a bus stop.....when what i'd really rather be doin is gettin wasted and tryin to get the panties off a barmaid..... i mean wouldnt u rather have a dad that did that.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 13, 2010)

Lmao  (extra letters)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

just got a text from my mate saying he wants to go fishing so in order to get out of the planned family run i'm gaunna have to resort to that time honoured tradition of starting a fight and storming out the house...although she may get a bit suspicious when i'm dressed im camaflouge gear and carring all my fishin stuff...may have to blind her during the argument to avoid this possible problem


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 13, 2010)

The white stuff inside poinsettias causes temporary blindness lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

my index and middle fingers would possibly be a cheaper option although i appreciate the advice and think that its really nice that 'sister solidarity' is still strong!!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 13, 2010)

You know it haha


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> We got a nice bit of shine in the middel, tyime for a joint me thinks. Any one got plans for the 20th next week? I hope evgeryones gotta smoke lined up for cannabis day lol.


That's my harvest date for the White ice lol il av smoke just dnt no wat yet most likely cheese maybe go on a mistery hunt to c wat I can find.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

thats me just bought my new tent, almost a £100 cheaper than the last one, all my plants in flower today, think ive got my temps almost sorted so around 9 weeks from today and i should have around 30 to 40 oz of premium grade smoke , and i'm goin fishin later. great fuckin day now and i just had a right good wank earlier.....aaahhh happy days.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

My grandad died in a concentration camp ! 
Fell off the watch tower dozy cunt !


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

Q for the canna coco users do u have problems with plants going yellow in all stages of life an really bad near the end of flower not the normal amount just want to no some other schedules that people use coz my plants in flower are unhealthy an my veg plants also look a bit unhealthy think am under doing it 
am feeding 7.5ml a&b to 3ltrs of tap water 12ml boost to 3ltrs that's wat the canna website says but the bottle says different also no each strain is different but this happens with a varity of strains?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2010)

up your dose of Nitrogen bobby


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

how do you go about upping N with just a two part? is soemthing extra required (epsom salts etc etc)

my question about canna. they're feeding schedule is telling me to use 50ml of boost from start of flowering to finnish. that seems a FUCKING expensive way of growing considering they want me to use 60ml of rhizotonic and zyme thing as well as AB and Boost. seems a little over the top or is this just me? just i went onto buy some nutes and i couldn't justify £50+ for a couple of additives which would be used up in half the flowering period


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

Is that what u have done don ur a canna man arnt ya?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

Ttt I haven't used any additives to be honest didn't want to waste the money meself il watch u lol but I was thinking a may need them for the next go 
I use a&b, boost accelerator,pk also got a few other bits but dnt add them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2010)

aye im in coco and i use canna and the boost ( which your right is fuckin expensive, ive been using half the recommended dose  ) if your using a 2 part use double of the grow for a feed or two. if your plants are passed the stretch phase it shouldnt give you much vertical growth just bring the dark green back to the leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2010)

and just to add i tried the ryhzotonic and the cannazyme and noticed absolutely sod all difference. i cut them out im sure the microbacterial life i am missing out on was beneficial but at 20-30 extra for next to no difference why bother


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

The girls in flower r at 7 weeks today White ice is a 8 weeker an the cheese was gonna leave for ten but might pull it down next week 
is A the grow or both a & b?
Do u use half of the bottles recommendation or there website both different?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> The girls in flower r at 7 weeks today White ice is a 8 weeker an the cheese was gonna leave for ten but might pull it down next week
> is A the grow or both a & b?
> Do u use half of the bottles recommendation or there website both different?


easy mate i though the canna a+b was a bit lacking in N so added a little Nitrozyme, organic and can be used on coco, worked a treat for me 






hahaha might look like an innocent row of daffodils but i hid 3 bag seed amongst them. my mate lives in the area so i'll ask him 2 check if they sprouted lol. not in any way looking for a yeald as 2 much of a public place, got the idea from Tip Top (or someone on the uk thread), gonna spread some more about. got a big police station down the road, outside the council offices in there hanging baskets etc.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheers mate il find something with a high N an add it wen needed 
I had 4 little ones going strong at the back of my work last year but some girl stud on them then all the lads give here loads lol
I was thinking of getting a nutes with a high npk for veg an just use canna for flower dnt no yet!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

thinking about coco for my next round for practicality, will probs just add some nitrozyme here and there during the grow 2 make up for it


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 13, 2010)

I hand feed an do plain water wait for it 2 dry then give a feed then wait the plain water but am thinking with canna it should be feed feed feed until flush wat do u think?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

haha, good on ya LF. hanging pots for the win! if you remember which ones you can also sneak around at night and dump a bottle of feed into em haha, if you're really wanting them to get noticed that is  

i read up on the rhizo etc and theyh do ust sound like things to use if you kow you're experiencing a problem, as opposed to vital. and with regard to boost, do you use that from the start of 12/12 or just towards the end of the plants life?

cutting my pain in the arse hazes down tomorrow, sick to death of the sight of them. 13 weeks and what a waste. i'm predicting about an 8th off of one of them.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

hehehe ttt i use my boost as soon as flowers start forming, 1-2 weeks after flipping the lights week 2 start slowly building up to max strength, hope this helps?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

wicked bo! i shall buy some on the morrow! my cheese are well into their flowering now and the next 4 are all rooted now and vegging 

i think i'm going to become a cryptic


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

evening people. went fishin, caught nowt, dont care, didnt have to sit in house with girlfriend, fuckin bliss. just chillin on the banks of a scottish loch with the sun dappling the water and gentle breeze blowing the smell of a well dried and cured la woman around . almost silence apart from the chatter of birds and the occasional swish of the rod cast. absolutely serene. im so fuckin chilled ive got dry ice smoke wafting off me. i truly feel sorry for people who live in cities and large towns and dont get to experience this.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

2 blokes walking down the road, bloke1: you are a cunt, youve always been a cunt and u will always be a cunt, everything about you makes you a cunt, an utter cunt and a complete cunt. infact if you entered a cunt competition you would come 2nd. bloke2: why wouldnt i come 1st? bloke1 BECAUSE YOUR A CUNT


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife suggested for my birthday I have a threesome.

I replied "Do I get to pick both girls?"

And then the fight started...


----------



## Thestinker (Apr 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> My wife suggested for my birthday I have a threesome.
> 
> I replied "Do I get to pick both girls?"
> 
> And then the fight started...


 Funny shit son


----------



## Meethrip (Apr 13, 2010)

Didn't think i'de ever find a thread on here for us english lads, gonna be startin my grow asap with a hps and 2 CFL's, gotta do it outside in shed so it's gonna get mighty cold you see so gotta wait till weather starts to warm up a bit and I need to shove a bit of cash to side for my experiment otherwise i'll be growing off scraps.

Hopin the heat off HPS will combat the coldness of the night, if it does then I can bring my shit together.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

Meethrip said:


> Didn't think i'de ever find a thread on here for us english lads, gonna be startin my grow asap with a hps and 2 CFL's, gotta do it outside in shed so it's gonna get mighty cold you see so gotta wait till weather starts to warm up a bit and I need to shove a bit of cash to side for my experiment otherwise i'll be growing off scraps.
> 
> Hopin the heat off HPS will combat the coldness of the night, if it does then I can bring my shit together.


not all english mate couple of scots and at least one welshman buddy. u.k= united kingdom;3 kingdoms: england,scotland&wales(not too sure how it technically works with ulster coz its not a kingdom)


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 13, 2010)

We're not all lads either


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

think it mite be a good idea to insulate ur shed with glass wool, itll keep ur temps a bit more stable. i wouldnt grow in a shed up here coz its too cold but right now i'm giving my plants there 12 hours light at night to try and stabilise my temps as well, fuckin weathers drivin me nuts had fuckin temps up at 39o c down to fuckin 18o c, bastard thing is all over the place but i keep tryin different shit with fans and windows and all fuckin sorts....funny thing is the plants are fuckin thriving and growing like fuck!!!ah well just have to keep fuckin around i suppose, it wouldnt be half as much fun if it all went smoothly.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

sorry kat...and lasses....and maybe a hermie or two......but with small underdeveloped balls


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 13, 2010)

hey Dura i used molasas today mate for 1st time. Mixed 4 teaspoons in boiling water then added to 15 litres of water and nutes..
It raised the ec alot, so had to add more water.. fingers crossed..


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

dura72 said:


> 2 blokes walking down the road, bloke1: you are a cunt, youve always been a cunt and u will always be a cunt, everything about you makes you a cunt, an utter cunt and a complete cunt. infact if you entered a cunt competition you would come 2nd. bloke2: why wouldnt i come 1st? bloke1 BECAUSE YOUR A CUNT


aaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahah


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> hey Dura i used molasas today mate for 1st time. Mixed 4 teaspoons in boiling water then added to 15 litres of water and nutes..
> It raised the ec alot, so had to add more water.. fingers crossed..


i would say it worked for me lpool but i dont have any real solid evidence to support that, i didnt do a scientific test but i will say this , i got a significantly higher yeild and more mellow smoke than my buddy who had grown almost the exact same way as i did; same strains, same tent set up, same nutes, i went a little longer on time and had a bit more light although i also had hermie problems that he didnt and that would have slowed my growth rate down a good bit( the hermie issue was nuthing to do with the mollasses, im blaming it on poor genetics from the greenhouse seed bank because my grow was done absolutely perfectly, not being big headed there, what i mean is i DO NOT fuck around opening tents when lights are out and I DO NOT stress my plant out, im not one those people who are constantly fuckin around fussing with my plants, i check them, feed them and leave them, thats a word of advice for any newbies reading this, LEAVE THE FUCKERS BE, it just causes problems if u dont).
best of luck mate, im certain i could see a marked difference in the usual growth rate of the main colas, they seemed to swell up really quickly.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

btw heres an example ;my mates la woman gave him 2.5 oz ........i got 7. no shit and i wouldnt have believed it if i hadnt seen it with my own eyes, 7 fuckin oz from an old school organic soil grow, i was fuckin bouncin about like a preist in a nursery.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2010)

3 women are stuck on a island there is a luxury island 100 meters away the bruntte girl goes first she does 10 meters gets tired and swims back the next women a ginger swam 30 meters got tired and swam back then the blonde women goes fifty meters gets tired and goes back.....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

How many Polish people does it take to cut down a tree? 

96 and an aeroplane.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> btw heres an example ;my mates la woman gave him 2.5 oz ........i got 7. no shit and i wouldnt have believed it if i hadnt seen it with my own eyes, 7 fuckin oz from an old school organic soil grow, i was fuckin bouncin about like a preist in a nursery.


Whoa, that's fuckin sweet dude


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 14, 2010)

Morning, good news, one of out Cali hash is really growing, but after 2 weeks nothing from the oher Cali or a train so I took the seeds out and the Cali just fell apart, think it was over watered BUT I put the a train in paper towels and it germed in 2 days.  the other 3 Cali germed too which is nice.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Q for the canna coco users do u have problems with plants going yellow in all stages of life an really bad near the end of flower not the normal amount just want to no some other schedules that people use coz my plants in flower are unhealthy an my veg plants also look a bit unhealthy think am under doing it
> am feeding 7.5ml a&b to 3ltrs of tap water 12ml boost to 3ltrs that's wat the canna website says but the bottle says different also no each strain is different but this happens with a varity of strains?



yeah ur under doing it mate my gals get 4ml per litre as soon as they over ten inches


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 14, 2010)

Jus thought id let you guys know that in wilkinsons atm 5L bags of perlite/vermiculite are 2 for £2 and you can mix an match, dont know if this is any cheaper than you already pay but thought id post it up at least, prob also good for stealth as well as 3 bags fit into an average carrier bag, better for ppl who dont want their neighbours knowing whats going on i should imagine


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

Stealth for gardening supplies? That's weird dude


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

Hay guys im just about to attempt my 1st uber stealth grow(1 easy ryder fem seed in the mail) being in the uk i thought id ask in the uk thread where would i buy light sockets for my grow i cant find those Y shape splitters anywhere


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Hay guys im just about to attempt my 1st uber stealth grow being in the uk i thought id ask in the uk thread where would i buy light sockets for my grow i cant find those Y shape splitters anywhere


B&Q? You always have Ebay and Amazon too of course.


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

i looked in b&q they dont have what i need btw i dont wanna start a SCROG vs LST war but which would be better for a small stealth grow ( i can put pics up if u like )


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah ur under doing it mate my gals get 4ml per litre as soon as they over ten inches


Cheers mr west Are ur plants stayin nice an green is that every feed for u?
Or 1 feed 1 water 1 feed coz think am gona just try straight feed for the next round until I feel they need a little flush


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Hay guys im just about to attempt my 1st uber stealth grow(1 easy ryder fem seed in the mail) being in the uk i thought id ask in the uk thread where would i buy light sockets for my grow i cant find those Y shape splitters anywhere


hey uk
i'd say neither mate if your going auto i've never grown any myself but was gonna start with them and done loads of homework even read the massive thread on here about nothing but autos and from what i can tell they produce best if left alone i think this is because of the lack of veg stage it only lasts about 2wks from the seed stage but like i said i've never grown them mate


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey uk
> i'd say neither mate if your going auto i've never grown any myself but was gonna start with them and done loads of homework even read the massive thread on here about nothing but autos and from what i can tell they produce best if left alone i think this is because of the lack of veg stage it only lasts about 2wks from the seed stage but like i said i've never grown them mate


Well thanks anyway how much do autos usually yield any idea?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Well thanks anyway how much do autos usually yield any idea?


That all depends on how you grow and the particular strain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

unless your a wizard from the offo id say a half to an oz is about the limit to an auto butmore can be achieved. why grow an auto for 10 weeks when you could grow a normal 9 week flowering strain from seed tho? or even veg it for 2 weeks double or treble the final weight.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

I want to be a weed wizard.........


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Hay guys im just about to attempt my 1st uber stealth grow(1 easy ryder fem seed in the mail) being in the uk i thought id ask in the uk thread where would i buy light sockets for my grow i cant find those Y shape splitters anywhere


i tried everywhere for the y splitters and im certain that u cant get them in the uk, at least not from any standard shop, u can order them from the states but i dont know if the uk'usa bulbs are size compatible, i even asked my dad about them and he said u could get them back in the 60s but i dont know if they were maybe banned over safety issues.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Well thanks anyway how much do autos usually yield any idea?


it really does depend mate from what i've seen some people get a couple of oz's and others only get a few grams if i were you i'd buy normal baens and wait an extra 2 or 3 wks but if your defo gonna go auto i'd start them off in the biggest container you can fit in your grow room i used normal buckets from b n q for a quid and drilled holes in the bottom i imagine that 3 gal buckets would do the job and cheap the other thing i'd reccomend from what i've seen is not to give them flowering nutes to early as you want them as big as possible to get bigger flowers mate


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

BBC NEWS: Lib Dem plan 'for fairer Britain'

Coincidentally, that also happens to be the BNP's plan.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i tried everywhere for the y splitters and im certain that u cant get them in the uk, at least not from any standard shop, u can order them from the states but i dont know if the uk'usa bulbs are size compatible, i even asked my dad about them and he said u could get them back in the 60s but i dont know if they were maybe banned over safety issues.


i haven't been able to find them either mate and i've looked in all the builders merchants and diy shops down my way my old man said the same when i asked him he said that you used to see them about all over but not no more he didn't have a clue what happened to them though


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Same here I couldn't find the y spliter is there a different name for them?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

they're illegal to sell in the UK mate. not sure if it's fire codes or whatnot, just know you can't buy em.

just having a trimming party, alllll by myself  first straberry haze has fallen to my might, and then my might got bored so i minced the whole plant up for trim


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol I get me mate round coz it takes forever an I only do between 4 an 8 plants am getting faster at it an me mates 2nd training session will begin next week lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

Lumberjack that shit


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

sweet thanks guy i have already ordered the easy ryder fem  didnt relize they had smaller yields im dum i know is there really no way u can LST a little to gain more


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm a lumberjack and I'm okay...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

seeds are cheap enough gym http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk or if you can find a grower local you could probs get a cutting for next to nowt


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> sweet thanks guy i have already ordered the easy ryder fem  didnt relize they had smaller yields im dum i know is there really no way u can LST a little to gain more


i don't know mate you'd have to find some1 that's grown a few of them out, theirs a massive thread on here for nothing but autos worth having a look at and the guys on their all help each other out as autos are still pretty new and most don't know the best way to go about growing them i think colorblind started the thread i'd look for that mate tons of info and other auto growers their they'll prob know best mate


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

might be an idea mate to have a look at what dons put up if your only growing 1 seed out they are pretty cheap and you will have lots of help if growing a normal strain on this thread and a bigger yeild mate


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seeds are cheap enough gym http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk or if you can find a grower local you could probs get a cutting for next to nowt


that looks like a good site mate have you ordered off them much in the past?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I cut down trees, I eat my lunch
I go to the lavat'ry
On Wednesdays I go shopping
And have buttered scones for tea
He cuts down trees...
He's a lumberjack...

change of plans, it looks like the "normal" haze still has weeks to go on it yet. every day it's sprouted more white hairs. 







well there#s the dozy motherfucker at 13 weeks. what an utter and total waste of my time. 4 months of daily attention for what!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

ive ued them exclusively up till recently i got some stuff from potpimp.com


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

yeh ill deffo be buying some more i think im just gonna grow this 1 and see how it turns out then grow more and more anfd more muhahahahah a mate of mine just started an outdoor grow like 40 plants in the woods some where lol mad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> that looks like a good site mate have you ordered off them much in the past?


IF you put RIU in the discount code box you get 10% off the total order too


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

why the fuck didnt i order form there what a bag of dick £7.95 for my 1 easy ryder fem mofo bitches


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive ued them exclusively up till recently i got some stuff from potpimp.com


cheers mate i didn't realise we had so many seed banks in the uk i thought for the most part they were all abroad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

no probs man, only a few shops but they have the connections to worldwide banks. 

shit man you can become a seedbank any day of the week theres plenty of places you can buy seeds at wholesale from loads of places if you know where to look. i was considering it myself but i love the growing too much and growing and selling beans is asking for it


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no probs man, only a few shops but they have the connections to worldwide banks.
> 
> shit man you can become a seedbank any day of the week theres plenty of places you can buy seeds at wholesale from loads of places if you know where to look. i was considering it myself but i love the growing too much and growing and selling beans is asking for it


i don't blame you mate given the option i think i'd rather be growing and smoking rather than watching others do it lol i'm gonna run with heavy duty fruity aswell as chronic for the next round i'm hoping the heavy duty fruity tastes good coz i don't like the taste of my blue cheese every1 else loves it but not me lol


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is what i have done so far if anyone cares . Advice and constructive criticism the key word being constructive would be very helpful seens as i have only the knowlage gathered form studying this forum for weeks  tolk me a long while to rip all the bricks out and figure a way to get them past the parents but worth it in the end stealth is key.

that is all the pics start to finnish the space is 30" top to bottom 18" fomr left to right and 13" front to back.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i don't blame you mate given the option i think i'd rather be growing and smoking rather than watching others do it lol i'm gonna run with heavy duty fruity aswell as chronic for the next round i'm hoping the heavy duty fruity tastes good coz i don't like the taste of my blue cheese every1 else loves it but not me lol


Am not a fan of the blue cheese some lad grows a nice 1 but still not for me raw cheese plz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i don't blame you mate given the option i think i'd rather be growing and smoking rather than watching others do it lol i'm gonna run with heavy duty fruity aswell as chronic for the next round i'm hoping the heavy duty fruity tastes good coz i don't like the taste of my blue cheese every1 else loves it but not me lol


i could give up smoking i have a few times but i couldnt stop growing. proper HOOKED

my heavy duty fruity












[/QUOTE]






big box full of sweet fruityness, not the heaviest hitting dope ever but quite tasty


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

dam that is a big as plant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Here is what i have done so far if anyone cares . Advice and constructive criticism the key word being constructive would be very helpful seens as i have only the knowlage gathered form studying this forum for weeks  tolk me a long while to rip all the bricks out and figure a way to get them past the parents but worth it in the end stealth is key.
> 
> that is all the pics start to finnish the space is 30" top to bottom 18" fomr left to right and 13" front to back.


ahahahahaha mad rep+ loving the stealth, your folks may sus you though. good luck with the smell.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Here is what i have done so far if anyone cares . Advice and constructive criticism the key word being constructive would be very helpful seens as i have only the knowlage gathered form studying this forum for weeks  tolk me a long while to rip all the bricks out and figure a way to get them past the parents but worth it in the end stealth is key.
> 
> that is all the pics start to finnish the space is 30" top to bottom 18" fomr left to right and 13" front to back.


looks very stealthy mate you wanna blank most of the top off and put a vent in the top covered with some tights or something to stop the dust dropping down on your plants and put a little fan in the top aswell to help take the smell away


----------



## joe2dee (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahahahaha mad rep+ loving the stealth, your folks may sus you though. good luck with the smell.


 
I see your using air pots , what they like ??? i got 5 here but never bothered with them


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Don if u want to stop smoking u can u could just grow an il smoke it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Am not a fan of the blue cheese some lad grows a nice 1 but still not for me raw cheese plz


as far as i can tell mate theirs no blue in it but it doesn't taste right to me like i said every1 loves bar me i can't put my finger on the taste but i don't think it's cheese either if it is it's not like the others i've had the others have been obvious where as mine just tastes and smells different i think they mixed the seeds up or something?


----------



## rainz (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i could give up smoking i have a few times but i couldnt stop growing. proper HOOKED
> 
> my heavy duty fruity









big box full of sweet fruityness, not the heaviest hitting dope ever but quite tasty[/QUOTE]

WOW!!! THAT TOP COLA IS LIKE TWICE THE SIZE OF YOUR ARM!!!! (on knees) teach me o wise lady lol i am at your mercy lol wat was the wet weight of that haul?? + rep


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i could give up smoking i have a few times but i couldnt stop growing. proper HOOKED
> 
> my heavy duty fruity









big box full of sweet fruityness, not the heaviest hitting dope ever but quite tasty[/QUOTE]

thats a lovely looking plant mate i'm not surprised you can't stop lol is that th seeds hdf i know they say it's monsterous in their description but f...ing hell thats a beast mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

joe2dee said:


> I see your using air pots , what they like ??? i got 5 here but never bothered with them


aye yeah pot on they are man you should see the root ball that comes out compared to normal roots. they'll be going into auto pots next for an extra boost journals in the sig if your interested man


bobbybigbud said:


> Don if u want to stop smoking u can u could just grow an il smoke it lol


thanks man ill bare it in mind...........


----------



## gym (Apr 14, 2010)

yeh its a bit of a ghetto grow like im straped for cash so i was gonna stick 1 good fan in there ( i know not to have the fan on to strong) heres a pic also i dunno what to screw my 2 cfls into im goin out in a bit to go hunting for somthing any idea's


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

i love that all of that is growing out of one pissy litttle airpot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a lovely looking plant mate i'm not surprised you can't stop lol is that th seeds hdf i know they say it's monsterous in their description but f...ing hell thats a beast mate

cheers i think its a duff pheno of what its meant to be but yeah its th seeds 

looks nowt like their pic. wispier buds. im just hoping the box full doesnt dry to a matchbox full


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> as far as i can tell mate theirs no blue in it but it doesn't taste right to me like i said every1 loves bar me i can't put my finger on the taste but i don't think it's cheese either if it is it's not like the others i've had the others have been obvious where as mine just tastes and smells different i think they mixed the seeds up or something?



I get ya now but I still dnt really rate the blue cheese dnt get me wrong il smoke it but wouldn't go looking for it if ya no wat I mean


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> yeh its a bit of a ghetto grow like im straped for cash so i was gonna stick 1 good fan in there ( i know not to have the fan on to strong) heres a pic also i dunno what to screw my 2 cfls into im goin out in a bit to go hunting for somthing any idea's


something simple will do mate save your cash, if you got the cfls ready to go use something you have around the house you could even just put a hook on the roof of your area and hang them from it and tape or tack the leads out of the way that way it'll be easy to raise and lower them, cable clips would prob work well the things you tack phone and cables along the skirting boards with mine i just wrapped them over the bars in my tent and double looped them to create a bite in the lead so they stayed where i wanted them their easy enough because theres no wait in them mate


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

hey don do you recon that fuckin monster is down to ur aero pots ( along with the usual care, attention and quality upbringing of course). give us a lil rundown on ur set up and feeding/care regime if u dont mind mate( i know uv probably done it b4 on the thread but keep in mind 'ive a very drug addled brain and i'm pretty sure i'm not the only 1, christ man ive lost my car at least twice). and what did u pay for the pots mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> I get ya now but I still dnt really rate the blue cheese dnt get me wrong il smoke it but wouldn't go looking for it if ya no wat I mean


yeah i'm with you mate i've had it a couple of times recently and it was shit it hadn't been grown very well either which didn't help but yeah i'd never grow them again i only picked them up because i didn't know what i was doing at the time and i thought if it turns out shit i'd smoke it myself lol i'd never used the lappy until i started my grow so i picked them up at my local bong shop and even paid over price for them they charged me £50 for them, that also makes me think i got different beans but i'm fucked if i know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

hahah your too kind dura , to be honest i reckon the overall vigour of the plant was helped by the airpots but i wouldnt say it was just that.

i use canna coco
canna A&B
canna boost 
canna pk 13/14 

humboldt county purple maxx as a foliar feed and the odd ml at 3 weeks from finish
humboldt countys gravity to finish things up a little 

i toyed about with shooting powder which reminds me i need to buy another sachet.

the airpots were £26 for 10


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

gym said:


> Here is what i have done so far if anyone cares . Advice and constructive criticism the key word being constructive would be very helpful seens as i have only the knowlage gathered form studying this forum for weeks  tolk me a long while to rip all the bricks out and figure a way to get them past the parents but worth it in the end stealth is key.
> 
> that is all the pics start to finnish the space is 30" top to bottom 18" fomr left to right and 13" front to back.


Very creative! But doesn't the bottom part fill up most of that space when it's in against the wall? Does that lil fireplace actually work (or did?)


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i could give up smoking i have a few times but i couldnt stop growing. proper HOOKED
> 
> my heavy duty fruity









big box full of sweet fruityness, not the heaviest hitting dope ever but quite tasty[/QUOTE]
Mmmm beauty


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

don 
you just helped me make a decision cheers mate i was gonna go hempy with clones but i'm gonna stick with soil now i know i can get little pots that'll definately give them enough root space where did you get your 1's from mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

rainz said:


> WOW!!! THAT TOP COLA IS LIKE TWICE THE SIZE OF YOUR ARM!!!! (on knees) teach me o wise lady lol i am at your mercy lol wat was the wet weight of that haul?? + rep


cheers man haha i aint no lady though.... no idea i never weigh wet but theres a big box full im looking for 4 oz hopefully between5-6


DevilishlyKatt said:


> Mmmm beauty


thankye kindly katt


W Dragon said:


> don
> you just helped me make a decision cheers mate i was gonna go hempy with clones but i'm gonna stick with soil now i know i can get little pots that'll definately give them enough root space where did you get your 1's from mate?


i found my feet with soil then switched to coco, its fantastic medium cant overwater it unless your plants are sat in inches of water. much better roots much healthier. 

http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=5L10Pack&sid=sm3a10o010yn9nj58yph441t0ce00n05

the roots are solid right the way through like to the point its work to break up the ball






i hould sign up as an affiliate of theirs the folks ive turned on to these things lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

cant wait 2 rip my beaut apart in about 5 weeks  all hail don king of the airpots LMAO, certainly does do a good job in them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

lmfao im just an average bloke growing a couple of plants.... 

thanks for the kind words tho peeps


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmfao im just an average bloke growing a couple of plants....
> 
> thanks for the kind words tho peeps


thank you oh great 1 lol i'll be ordering me a couple of 10packs 2mo cheers for the info mate i'll have a look at the coco option as i haven't got any soil left now after i dumped it all


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got some venus fly traps and I'm poking them


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> thank you oh great 1 lol i'll be ordering me a couple of 10packs 2mo cheers for the info mate i'll have a look at the coco option as i haven't got any soil left now after i dumped it all



I sent out the payment request and its all wrapped up and ready to go Dragon,


----------



## rainz (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry man jus see hair straightners n shit in the background lol but keep up the good work and no ur an average bloke growin fuckin beautifull plants! im new on here so i must apoligise I really hope i make friends with you all though, its nice to talk to others in the UK i dont no ANYONE that grows round ere lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

and i am a completely superior being, who can't grow owt but average plants 

know what you mean about the knowing people who grow, would be nice. my old flatmate is looking into it which would be great for me, a possible caregiver should shit get messed up in my life, but then he opened his mouth and i know i want nothing to do with him growing. he literally wants free weed, he really couldn't give a fuck about growing it, and was going on the assumption that i would jsut grow it all for him at his house, be the troubleshooter, answer every and any question under the sun, so to that i have told him to fuck off. every time he asks me to do something i tell him i can't, i'm busy reading and asking questions, they won't grow themselves, hopefully he'll get the message and either stop being a fat cunt, or juts drop the idea.

i know for sure that he'll be caught within about a month as well, lett's just say this boy is gifted with about as many brains as well, he got one, we just don't quite know where he aquired it, he's a bit stupid to say the least  would bi nice for somehine else to have a copy of the cheese though so i didn't have to fret about losing my mother and never having cheese again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

rainz said:


> sorry man jus see hair straightners n shit in the background lol but keep up the good work and no ur an average bloke growin fuckin beautifull plants! im new on here so i must apoligise I really hope i make friends with you all though, its nice to talk to others in the UK i dont no ANYONE that grows round ere lol


ahahahaha yeah my lases hair stuff in the background doesnt do much for my rep i admit. i sport the skinhead look.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Cheers mr west Are ur plants stayin nice an green is that every feed for u?
> Or 1 feed 1 water 1 feed coz think am gona just try straight feed for the next round until I feel they need a little flush


i took a lights off shot of my tent in my cheese thread yesterday have a look and mse how green they r


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

Jock Mctavish was up in court accused of having sex with his cat. The judge threw it out of court refusing to belive a Scottsman would put anything into a kitty.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 14, 2010)

Yay, 3 more cali hash just poked their way out today


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Av add a look at that mr west very green indeed 4ml a ltr from now on thanks


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah tip top i know exactly what your talkin about mate, ive got this pair of muppets that fone me all the time too score and when i go outta my way to get them stuff all i hear is about fuckin expensive it is and why oh why do they get stalks in it and its not dry enuff and on and on and on. i get them oz's for 160, usually quality gear, well enuff dried although maybe not always perfectly becoz there on the fone constantly and no cunt gets tim to dry it properly and even when there gettin premium main cola they want the fuckin centre stalk cut out as well, its the one thing i hate about dealing the fuckin whingeing customers, ive got a charlie customer the same , my mates wife she always whineing about its not as good as it used to be(of course its not but the fact ur tolerance levels are like pete fuckin doherty dont help) and is it cut with anything (of course it is you fuckin muppet but not by me coz i dont have the fuckin time or inclination) and can i get 3 weeks to pay( 3 FUCKIN WEEKS and ive still got to chase the cunt). fuckin drug using customers i fuckin hate them all , fuckin moaning cunts fuck this i'm gettin a fuckin real job and yooz can all find sum other mug to get you your fuckin drugs. BASTARDS.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

lol. they moan that much i'd throw a big hanful of trim in with it just to stop the bastards coming back to you


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

thats wots gonna happen mate.. what i was gonna say before i ran of on a rant was that these clowns want to start growin but i know there gonna expect me to help them , now that in and of itsself isnt the problem because i'm generally a helpful kinda guy but i know there gonna fone me every 2nd day in a panic with this shit and that shit like im fuckin Dr. Dope or sum cunt. CUNTS.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

exactly. with this guy i specifically told him "i'm not growing this stuff for you dude" to which there was nothing but stammering and spluttering and feeble "well nah, just as in help, come and take a look at them at times. which as you say, basically means every time the leaves droop i'll be woken up by the phone. he's a tit, asked me for help with his computer, his downlaod software was oplaying up, so he hauled all his gear round my place, set it all up, got into it, went to log in to the site to check his settings, aked him for his pass etc, he didn't know. he wanted me to fix the fact that he'd forgotten his password... hell, i love the guy, but he's as dumb as they come, he was plahing just cause 2 and like battlefield, you get a massive warning message and such saying you're leaving the mission zone, needless to say he died for about 20 minutes and repeatedly kept asking what am i doing wrong, he must have been focused on nothing more than the crosshair. 

i can't stand stupidity, i'm helpful like you, just only upto a certain degree, there comes a time when they jsut start taking the piss.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

I used to be fucking stupid.

But we broke up about a month ago.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah tip i only help people who are prepared to help themselves, u gotta meet me halfway. ive recently fallen out with a very old friend because of his attitude we went halfs on a grow and all the set up with him investing the same money as me but i was doing the grow and after that he was doing one. well i kept my end of the bargain and gave him a good few oz of well grown and dried weed but he wants me to sell it 4 him but i just left him with it. then he tells me hes given up smoking after 28years and isnt gonna grow any either and demands his investment back so this fucker has got over a grands worth of gear from me and isnt gonna do the same for me and wants a couple of ton cash back. fuckin asshole had the cheek to tell me he'd GIVEN all the weed away and needs the cash to pay bills. normally i would just stick the fuckin head in any cunt that tried shit like that but this time all im gonna do is give him the cash back and never do ANYTHING for him again, and ive helped this prick out a thousand times so he's gonna be the loser, so fuck him.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, so what have you gotten yorself into now then, can't drive, can't push a trolley, dumb and dumber?  i see you managed to get out of your triop for fishing, or is that still to come?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone worked with any of the White strains do the trics turn Amber coz am at 7w of White ice which should be a 8 weeker but not 1 Amber tric cloudy an thick but not Amber?


----------



## rainz (Apr 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahahaha yeah my lases hair stuff in the background doesnt do much for my rep i admit. i sport the skinhead look.


lol join the club actually ive got a chuck liddel doo atm stripe down the middle ( apparently a bit intimidating when your also 16stone lol ) i went to meet 'a guy' for an 8th the other day and he ran away when i asked if he were here to meet me, i was gutted went home and had to sit lookin at my plants dribblin' lol neva mind only 3 weeks left i'll post some pics when i get my new lappy, and i'll remember not to drink near it this time.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

rainz said:


> lol join the club actually ive got a chuck liddel doo atm stripe down the middle ( apparently a bit intimidating when your also 16stone lol ) i went to meet 'a guy' for an 8th the other day and he ran away when i asked if he were here to meet me, i was gutted went home and had to sit lookin at my plants dribblin' lol neva mind only 3 weeks left i'll post some pics when i get my new lappy, and i'll remember not to drink near it this time.


lmao bro


----------



## rainz (Apr 14, 2010)

i rele dont no if this is a silly q but does anyone no where to/if possible to get exodus cheese? i keep hearing about it but neva seen it?!


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Wat city ya from mate?


----------



## rainz (Apr 14, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> Wat city ya from mate?


London mate, dead centre literally 10mins from west end


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

To far from me keep askin the peeps of this thread find some1 local to ya with it it's a clone only strain just incase ya didn't no


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I sent out the payment request and its all wrapped up and ready to go Dragon,


i haven't got it mate can you send it again please


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i haven't got it mate can you send it again please


easy drags hows it going bro?


----------



## rainz (Apr 14, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> To far from me keep askin the peeps of this thread find some1 local to ya with it it's a clone only strain just incase ya didn't no


i had read that somewhere also, thanx for confirming it mate. My only choice is to keep askin round on ere, its a pain for me to get clones, i no evry 1 that sells and smokes but not 1 fucker grows round here there all happy to keep payin 20 quid 1.5g of cheese !!!!! fuckin mugs i cant believe the stupidity of some of my friends i refuse to buy it unless im on the verge of chinin some1 and lately thats becoming quite frequently aaaaargh i fuckin hate my area


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy drags hows it going bro?


i'm good cheers mate been out with the boys for the last few hours and i'm pretty mingled been on the stella and a load of weed how you doing mate?


----------



## W33DBLAZER1 (Apr 14, 2010)

we have some blue cheese floating round by me well nice  UK ALL DAY!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm good cheers mate been out with the boys for the last few hours and i'm pretty mingled been on the stella and a load of weed how you doing mate?





W33DBLAZER1 said:


> we have some blue cheese floating round by me well nice  UK ALL DAY!



lol so does drags lol. read ur not a big fan of the taste of the blue cheese bro? kinda the same here, moving away from the cheese growing some lsd, sage and g13 next time, the lemon haze is a keeper though smells pukka at 6 weeks. have a look at my journal when u got a min


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol so does drags lol. read ur not a big fan of the taste of the blue cheese bro? kinda the same here, moving away from the cheese growing some lsd, sage and g13 next time, the lemon haze is a keeper though smells pukka at 6 weeks. have a look at my journal when u got a min


i do keep looking in mate all looks good very good lol i don't think mine is bc there's no blue what so ever and all the boys think the same mate i'm not 100% but i think there was a mix up some where luckily for me every1 loves it though i'm going for chronic and heavy duty fruity next run had to chop the last chronics and the g13 because of the neighbours complaining about the smell while i chopped the bc so gotta start over again mate


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive gone through my cheese, lemon skunk and now onto my haze! 

Check my sig if anyone wants to take a look at my current grow.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, so what have you gotten yorself into now then, can't drive, can't push a trolley, dumb and dumber?  i see you managed to get out of your triop for fishing, or is that still to come?


na mate went fishin last nite , it was so fuckin gooooooood, chilled as fuck on the banks of a scottish loch, me an my buddy just sat watchin the sun glint off the water, never caught owt but who fuckin cares???? made it up today by taking the pot washer and kids to the beach today. so tomorrow (thursday) im gettin my new tent and puttin half my grow into it ( ive got 9 plants 1 week into flower) and i think i gave em too long in veg so im gaunna have to put the 4 biggest in one tent and the others in the new tent. ah well better havin too many than not enuff.roll on harvest time


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

Q anyone worked with White strains do the trics go Amber coz am 7 weeks inn on a 8 week strain no Amber trics cloudy thick but not Amber I ask this b4 but got lost in the posts?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry bobby i haven't got a clue mate but it's not the first time i've seen the same Q asked might be something to do with white strains in general? but i don't know mate 

i gotta go peeps i'm fucking wrecked and the keyboard is moving lol gonna finish this joint and beer ang do to bed take it easy all


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> na mate went fishin last nite , it was so fuckin gooooooood, chilled as fuck on the banks of a scottish loch, me an my buddy just sat watchin the sun glint off the water, never caught owt but who fuckin cares???? made it up today by taking the pot washer and kids to the beach today. so tomorrow (thursday) im gettin my new tent and puttin half my grow into it ( ive got 9 plants 1 week into flower) and i think i gave em too long in veg so im gaunna have to put the 4 biggest in one tent and the others in the new tent. ah well better havin too many than not enuff.roll on harvest time


you wanna do what i did mate when giving people stuff on tick i told all my customers the first time i had to chase them that would be the end of it and it'd be cash only i stuck to it and after stopping be nice to a couple of them the rest fell into place, after a while i only had decent customers for the most part, it was a pain in the arse to start that way but stopped me getting fucked over and having to chase money


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

ahm back onna booze and havin a sniff, that wasnt bad, that was a month off it. funny thing was i wasnt havin domestic shit as much but i was havin solid shits for a change.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> you wanna do what i did mate when giving people stuff on tick i told all my customers the first time i had to chase them that would be the end of it and it'd be cash only i stuck to it and after stopping be nice to a couple of them the rest fell into place, after a while i only had decent customers for the most part, it was a pain in the arse to start that way but stopped me getting fucked over and having to chase money


yeah mate, i'm planning on giving the charlie dealing up when i get my harvest done, mite still do a little speed and e and do it on a strictly cash only basis, cant be fuckd wi the hassle anymore plus i dont really take that stuff but if the charlies close i sumtimes end up hoovering too much.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a big dog. Recently, I was buying a large bag of Winalot in Tesco and was standing in the queue at the till. A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Winalot Diet again, although I probably shouldn't, because I'd ended up in the hospital last time. I said that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.



I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and the way that it works is to load your trouser pockets with Winalot nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry as the food is nutritionally complete, so I was going to try it again. I have to mention here that practically everyone in the queue was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.



Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no, it was because I'd been sitting in the road licking my balls and a car had hit me.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 14, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> sorry bobby i haven't got a clue mate but it's not the first time i've seen the same Q asked might be something to do with white strains in general? but i don't know mate
> 
> i gotta go peeps i'm fucking wrecked and the keyboard is moving lol gonna finish this joint and beer ang do to bed take it easy all


Nice1 anyway mate


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 15, 2010)

barneys lsd and bubble hash 4 breakfast ummmmm  morning


----------



## gym (Apr 15, 2010)

Hay all im finnally ready to start i have my ghetto fan and lights up (pics) all i need now is perlite to mix with the soil


----------



## rainz (Apr 15, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> barneys lsd and bubble hash 4 breakfast ummmmm  morning


yeeeaa mate pass that bubble hash 1 to the left!!! lol love it, sounds like a nice breakfast youve had mate. whats for lunch? LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

sounds good dura. a friend, this same friend aforementioned, was chatting alst night and he recently got given a free rod reel etc etc, so we're going to take a boat out on the lakes for a few days next week. one grower, one chef, a frying pan and a whole lotta fish! i take care of the salads and he can take care of the main course  i generally only flyfish, although spinning is fun, BRUTE FORCE MAN CAST ROAR!


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

Dreary Thursday morning in the middel, glad i didnt go golf today. I could do with a lend of that boat T.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

haha, be my guest. electric motor or oars though, no disturbing the calm! you'll anger the waters!

last time i was out in it, it was 2 in the morning and i was halfway through a 4 hour walk home blind drunk, so figured i'd take the boat and cut my journey time by a good bit. needless to say i got 10 meters from the jetty, hit choppy water, and well, it put the fear of god in me! trying to coordinate two oars, in syncronisation, facing the wrong way, bobbing up and down here and there, in the pitch black, drunk as you like. god i got back to shore rather fast


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL T sounds a fun thing to do lol was u alone?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

alone indeed, always alone. i think i'd like to be a beach comber in another life. just me and my thoughts. had been driven to a party by my flatmate and got fed up with it as it all just turned into a coke and vodka fuelled couples fest. an hour of walking after the boat, i found a house and went through all their out buildings in search of a bike and failed. so tried hitch hiking and got picked up by the very first car, being my flatmate, being very drunk and probably 7-10g's of coke up his nose, he drove rather fast! we hit the city doing 130mph. drunk is as drunk does! 

and yet people still question me on why i smoke yet encourage me to have a drink.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

good morning uk or afternoon lol 
feels like i've taken a bat around my cannister this mo no more stella for me lol
Don i meant to ask you yesterday mate do you use any other size aero pots or is it just the 5L?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

howdy dragon, i know your feelings. the stella ran out so i cleverly polished off a bottle of red wine. i feel rather fragile


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> howdy dragon, i know your feelings. the stella ran out so i cleverly polished off a bottle of red wine. i feel rather fragile


lol mate can't do red wine myself although i have tried on more than1 occassion i find it puts me to sleep lol 
that boat of yours sounds good about now mate they're doing road works outside my house and they've been drilling for hours, the thought of being out in the middle of a lake with nothing but peace sounds like heaven!!! just smoking a big 1 to try and take the edge off my nerves the paracetemol just doesn't do it


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

one of the reasons i dunt drink much any more. I dunt like how i feelk the next day or even a few hours after u stop lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> lol mate can't do red wine myself although i have tried on more than1 occassion i find it puts me to sleep lol
> that boat of yours sounds good about now mate they're doing road works outside my house and they've been drilling for hours, the thought of being out in the middle of a lake with nothing but peace sounds like heaven!!! just smoking a big 1 to try and take the edge off my nerves the paracetemol just doesn't do it


haha, creepy, i've had iron workers outside in the road for 3 weeks now, somehow the council has justified the expense of replacing every metal railing on a 20m stretch of road. 3 weeks of work! i get to hear circular saw on stone from 7am



mr west said:


> one of the reasons i dunt drink much any more. I dunt like how i feelk the next day or even a few hours after u stop lol


i'm terrible with alcohol, like you say, i can't just stop drinking, i have to open another beer. i've never been able to drink from lunch till bedtime. well i can, just bedtime becomes 4pm. i just don't like the feeling of sobering down, it's totally different to just losing your weed buzz

still not gotten outta my seat to get to ikea, think i should eat honeycombe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

am feelin it today, stella and brandy kicked my arse last night won £53 on the lotto tho!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am feelin it today, stella and brandy kicked my arse last night won £53 on the lotto tho!


lool, at work they heard the story of the liverpool syndicate winning so now have their own one on the go, fecking 20 people or so paying like a tenner a week into it. i think they're currently running at a net loss of about, umm, not sure but i don't let themn forget how much they havn't been winning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

aye i reckon over all since i started with the odd fiver here n there ive broke even. maybe haha but some bugger has to win it eh


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i reckon over all since i started with the odd fiver here n there ive broke even. maybe haha but some bugger has to win it eh


alas they do, and as such everytime i read about a syndicate winning now, i think if those fuckers, if they even dared, i'm robbin em blind the lucky fucks! premium bonds is as far as i let myself go  won about £400 off of £1000 of bonds though 

who remembers their first scratch card!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, creepy, i've had iron workers outside in the road for 3 weeks now, somehow the council has justified the expense of replacing every metal railing on a 20m stretch of road. 3 weeks of work! i get to hear circular saw on stone from 7am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think if this racket went on for 3wks i'd end up doing 1 of them a mischeif lol my dog is hating them at the mo he's about 7months and never heard a drill bigger than mine


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think if this racket went on for 3wks i'd end up doing 1 of them a mischeif lol my dog is hating them at the mo he's about 7months and never heard a drill bigger than mine


yeah man. and how noone has complained yet... there are maybe 200 people living within 50 meters of these guys, and they must be waking every single one of us up at 7am. bystander apathy or WHAT! fucking classic example. i can imagine a dog must be hating it, especially a young pup


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i think if this racket went on for 3wks i'd end up doing 1 of them a mischeif lol my dog is hating them at the mo he's about 7months and never heard a drill bigger than mine


house up the road from me is getting raided, saw the cop van and car there this morning as i drove past, but the posty tells me their chucking all his gear in a skip outside so it was defo a raid poor bastard.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i reckon over all since i started with the odd fiver here n there ive broke even. maybe haha but some bugger has to win it eh


that's right mate gotta be in it to win it lol i've never won sod all not even a tenner and we've been putting it on for a couple of years now


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah man. and how noone has complained yet... there are maybe 200 people living within 50 meters of these guys, and they must be waking every single one of us up at 7am. bystander apathy or WHAT! fucking classic example. i can imagine a dog must be hating it, especially a young pup


takes the piss mate but like you said mate they gotta justify there over spends somewhere, it is driving the pup nuts but it's quiet cute to watch he's getting brave now and barking at them as they walk past outside his bark is still pretty pathetic and every time hebarks at them he runs back in the room and squeezes behind my legs lol he's supposed to be a staff i've had harder and much braver cats lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> house up the road from me is getting raided, saw the cop van and car there this morning as i drove past, but the posty tells me their chucking all his gear in a skip outside so it was defo a raid poor bastard.


poor bastard what a waste of our taxes huh, i was hearing last night that some1 we all know down my way got done the other day none of us knew he was growing til he got busted from what i heard last night they caught him with about 25 plants and un rooted clones of the 25 that he had just put into flower from what i was told he's looking at or got can't remember i was steaming a £200 fine and a slap on the wrist which seems pretty good because if that's all i got i'd be back up and running the next day or 2


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

speedy 
gotta feel for him though have they been pulling much out of there mate?


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> speedy
> gotta feel for him though have they been pulling much out of there mate?



they filled a skip with his gear, I didn't see the plants come out, but apparently it was his whole double garage which was in use.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> they filled a skip with his gear, I didn't see the plants come out, but apparently it was his whole double garage which was in use.


poor fucker lets hope he stays outta prison with a bit of luck he was growing big1s and not a ridiculous amount of clones any ideas how many you'd have to have to get locked up for a while, from what i can tell anything under 30 and your walking away without much of a headache apart from losing all your gear?


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> poor fucker lets hope he stays outta prison with a bit of luck he was growing big1s and not a ridiculous amount of clones any ideas how many you'd have to have to get locked up for a while, from what i can tell anything under 30 and your walking away without much of a headache apart from losing all your gear?




I've seen varying reports on who gets away with what,


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

feeling a bit rough today lads, sat up till i guess 6 am drinkink vodka and sniffin marching powder. one nostril has packed in (the left) and my head is pounding out a drum and bass rhythm.kids are off school and screaming around the house at full blast (daddys just about to go fuckin ballistic). i have had better days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

all depends if they can prove intent to supply, if you got scales bags and txts on your phone your pretty much screwed. they can take everything from your car to your house as profits of illigal earnings.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> feeling a bit rough today lads, sat up till i guess 6 am drinkink vodka and sniffin marching powder. one nostril has packed in (the left) and my head is pounding out a drum and bass rhythm.kids are off school and screaming around the house at full blast (daddys just about to go fuckin ballistic). i have had better days.



hahahah i know that pain.... drinking the spirit like its going out of fashion and its not touching the sides cos of the bolivian then it runs out and its a whole world of pain. large spliff a valium and a toddle off to the pube i suggest


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i know that pain.... drinking the spirit like its going out of fashion and its not touching the sides cos of the bolivian then it runs out and its a whole world of pain. large spliff a valium and a toddle off to the pube i suggest


very very good suggestion unfortunately its gonna have to wait a few hours coz im sprog watching but oh god i could murder a beer.or possibly 2 .......mite have a third, and its been a while since i had a rum n coke, or whiskey and water,i do enjoy a nice gin and bitter lemon....is that a new shooter uv got, ah fuck it set them up.......any cunt got a gram...3 for a ton?... yeah that sounds good....hi there you just started working here? oh you stay up there? thats on my way home.....a coffee yeah that'd be great....mobile on silent


----------



## jayme001 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all. Can you see from my four/five week old seedlings any problems with them? In the 2nd pic there are a few new leaves that are brown and withered. Is it crying out for nutes? So far I have been feeding them only water when the top two inches are dry with tap water that has been left for one to two days. I put them outside about three days ago. Should I bring them in of a night? All help/advice will be greatly received...  
Also what else should i do to them? Or should i just leave them and let nature do its thing?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

aaaw aint they pretty


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

no pictures but if the new growth is brown and mangly, then something is not right. at 4/5 weeks those shoudl not be seedlings they should be a foot tall!

i went to ikea, wandered arou/nd for an hours, saw a pair of scissors i liked, had no money. didn't even have 45p for a hotdog  think i'll rearrange the flat instead, i'm thinking multiple televisions in the lounge!

edit: there are the pictures. i'd say those should be on 1/4 or 1/2 strength feed at present. looks like they've stretched a good bit as well, might want to consider a couple of long coctail sticks if they're going outside, don't want them blown over on their side


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

lookin fine buddy, maybe a little pale, what strains are they? personally i wouldnt put plants outside just now but im up in scotland so its fuckin cold until june. what kinda soil u workin with? i'd maybe try a 1/4 strength nute feed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> very very good suggestion unfortunately its gonna have to wait a few hours coz im sprog watching but oh god i could murder a beer.or possibly 2 .......mite have a third, and its been a while since i had a rum n coke, or whiskey and water,i do enjoy a nice gin and bitter lemon....is that a new shooter uv got, ah fuck it set them up.......any cunt got a gram...3 for a ton?... yeah that sounds good....hi there you just started working here? oh you stay up there? thats on my way home.....a coffee yeah that'd be great....mobile on silent



which pub you going to?? sounds like a plan


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

my local, the nut as we call it, more dealers per square foot than any other pub round here. its actually that bad that if u take a shit in the bog everyone goes mental coz it reeks when u go for a line, etiquite requires u use the disabled bogs for a dump. ive walked in on saturdays and seen a queue of up to dozen guys all standin waitin to get in to the cubicle to have a sniff, the owner made his money to buy the pub from dealing , i feels so at home in there. and there are some tasty barmaids.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

My usual sexual position with the wife is the 'air bed'.

I pump away tirelessly for what seems like an eternity and ultimately end up disappointed with the result.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> my local, the nut as we call it, more dealers per square foot than any other pub round here. its actually that bad that if u take a shit in the bog everyone goes mental coz it reeks when u go for a line, etiquite requires u use the disabled bogs for a dump. ive walked in on saturdays and seen a queue of up to dozen guys all standin waitin to get in to the cubicle to have a sniff, the owner made his money to buy the pub from dealing , i feels so at home in there. and there are some tasty barmaids.


aye weve got a few like that in the toon skinning up at the tables allowed cheap booze and you can get whatever you want brought to you for the right price haha

i love it when the scrotes turn up to try n flog you whatever they happen to have lifted that morning for their skag money. hoovers to microwaves at one point they were actually boasting theyd nicked one of the flat screens from shearers bar down at the footy ground. fuckers wanted an extrra 100 bar for it too haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/321910-1st-grow-ready-harvest-pleast.html#post4039769

am i a bit stoned and completely wrong on this one?  i swear what i'm saying is simply growing 101, i'm starting to second guess myself!


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 15, 2010)

tip top, you pwnd his ass, you were right, he was wrong. it was sound advice.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

i know what you mean don, i used to live in one of the bigger towns where the junkies would bounce in with a holdall full of shop lifted gear , it dosent happen where i live now coz their not welcome in the pubs. i'm in a smallish town now so its a bit more anti junkie coz they stand out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

aye man pubs would be empty without the fiends. tho H is on the decline now its all legal highs makin folks rip their jacobs off 

http://www.journallive.co.uk/north-east-news/breaking-news/2009/11/26/calls-for-drug-ban-after-county-durham-horror-stories-72703-25263328/

i mean ive tried it but what the fuck


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

just had a look at that site there tiptop, yeah mate i'd have to agree with ur assesment, it looks too early.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

My ex complained that we didn't cuddle enough after sex and asked me to spoon her more. The next time we fucked I had said kitchen utensil ready and slipped it into her arsehole. 

We no longer talk.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

David Cameron was asked what he does to relax.

He said he likes to grow his own vegetables.

Or Ivan as he was called.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

I won the Lotto so decided to phone my boss at around 10 in the evening.
Boss '' Why the fuck are u calling so late?''
Me '' To ask your wife if I can get one last fuck before I go on holiday u cunt''


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

You should have seen the look of delight on my wife's face this morning when I ran downstairs shouting "I've just come into money" the only thing better was the look of disappointment when the saw the piggy bank on my cock


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 15, 2010)

ah god, that is sick man:

In a report an officer said: "One individual states that after using it for 18 hours his hallucinations led him to believe that centipedes were crawling over him and biting him.
``This led him to receive hospital treatment after he ripped his scrotum off."

i mean, wtf?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> ah god, that is sick man:
> 
> In a report an officer said: "One individual states that after using it for 18 hours his hallucinations led him to believe that centipedes were crawling over him and biting him.
> ``This led him to receive hospital treatment after he ripped his scrotum off."
> ...


yeah? fuck man thats a baaaaaad trip. i havent read any newspapers or watched tv today so this is first ive heard of it. I i dont think i'll be trying any of them , ive enuff problems with my existing habits without developing any new ones


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

sod that for a drug!

"Good evening ladies and gentlemen. This is your captain speaking. We have a small problem. All four engines have stopped. We are all doing our damnedest to get them going again. I trust you are not in too much distress."

fair play to that pilot, cool as a cucumber


----------



## gym (Apr 15, 2010)

just planted my seen straight into the soil (well seed water expanding soil suff i dunno but what i wanna know is if i need to have the lights on it now or wait till she has sprouted

Thanks in advance


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

turn your light on now. the light will help keep the seed and soil warm.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 15, 2010)

gym said:


> just planted my seen straight into the soil (well seed water expanding soil suff i dunno but what i wanna know is if i need to have the lights on it now or wait till she has sprouted
> 
> Thanks in advance [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

well thats my 2nd tent built, 5 trainwreck in one, the other has la woman, hashplant haze, moby dick & super cheese, all from femed seeds apart from the cheese which was a clone( first time ive tried cloning) all plants over 2 foot tall, in soil/ using bio bizz nutes( bloom and grow, 2ml of each per litre) and under 600 watt hps but will upping it to 1000 watt, thats if i can sort the heat issues. day 5 of flower all plants between 2' to 3'( think i mite have over vegged them). well another 9 weeks(ish) and my life will dramatically improve. gotta buy sum ducting,a new oscillatin fan and clip fan, another litre of bloom and thats me fuckin set, bought my mates little 110 watt cfl clone/seedling light and im also gonna start a little home made hydro experiment soon......christ im turning into an organised fucker and that was after a heavy coke and booze session last night. strange behaviour.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

need to change ur picture size pool, its too small to make them out mate. there lookin well though buddy.iill get sum pics of my two grows up next week 4 y'all


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2010)

i'm off to bed chaps, cya all tomorrow.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 15, 2010)

dura72 said:


> well thats my 2nd tent built, 5 trainwreck in one, the other has la woman, hashplant haze, moby dick & super cheese, all from femed seeds apart from the cheese which was a clone( first time ive tried cloning) all plants over 2 foot tall, in soil/ using bio bizz nutes( bloom and grow, 2ml of each per litre) and under 600 watt hps but will upping it to 1000 watt, thats if i can sort the heat issues. day 5 of flower all plants between 2' to 3'( think i mite have over vegged them). well another 9 weeks(ish) and my life will dramatically improve. gotta buy sum ducting,a new oscillatin fan and clip fan, another litre of bloom and thats me fuckin set, bought my mates little 110 watt cfl clone/seedling light and im also gonna start a little home made hydro experiment soon......christ im turning into an organised fucker and that was after a heavy coke and booze session last night. strange behaviour.




that sure dont sound like the dura whos posts iv been readin the last few months "organised"wtf do you reckon that month of being sober has done some permanent damage lol ! if you keep expandin at this rate youll be supplyin half of scotland !!!
2 quick question 4 ya
your la woman u got 7 oz off how long did you veg that bitch ? (7 oz wow )

an i read somewhere you had problems with hermies quite a while back an used reverse is that stuff any good does it actually solve the problem or just control it ?

oh an 1 more the treacle u use is it the light golden stuff or the black nasty shit
thanks in advance an keep them jokes comin you crack me up


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Here we go take a look at these, look at those buds.....*

*Whos The Daddy ????*

*View attachment 782533

View attachment 782534*


----------



## Josephjones (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All 

Need so me advice , weed here is costing £20 for half a eigth if that and want to build a stealth cabinet.

I no i need lights and was hoping to get either a 175w hps or the 250 son agro id prefer to keep the light usage low and want to grow 4 plants under SOG technique.

Do you think this would work ? under 175w hps (flowering btw i no i need a blue light if i dont go with the son agro for veg) and also what else do you really need ? odour controls . fan exhausts etc ? do you need to pipe your box to out side your house ? sorry if i sound like a idiot but smoked weed for yrs never grew it but its getting to much to afford at present.

Many Thanks . 

P.s Id like to make one like a stealth cabinet they sell on the net small as i can manage without the $1000 extra for the fact they built it . Also i would like to use hydro in my grow 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 15, 2010)

Josephjones said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need so me advice , weed here is costing £20 for half a eigth if that and want to build a stealth cabinet.
> 
> ...




click on the faq at the top right of the page an then chapter 8 is all diy money saving ideas some good shit on there an should answer all your questions


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> that sure dont sound like the dura whos posts iv been readin the last few months "organised"wtf do you reckon that month of being sober has done some permanent damage lol ! if you keep expandin at this rate youll be supplyin half of scotland !!!
> 2 quick question 4 ya
> your la woman u got 7 oz off how long did you veg that bitch ? (7 oz wow )
> 
> ...


yeah mate i do sound a bit off my head being sober, thats one of the reason i drink so fuckin much, i'd drive everycunt up the wall if i stayed straight constantly!! i'd end up taking over the world.( think nuremburg rallies)
ok first question; i vegged her for about 5 weeks with maybe another 2 weeks of seedling time on( then around 9 weeks of flower)
not too sure what u mean about solving or controling, the plants in question stopped producing male seeds and no other plants became affected, i began with one plant but i moved it totally away and i sent away for the dm reverse stuff, that took maybe 3 days to arrive so i sprayed them all with but i believe that the original had pollinated at least two others as they quickly showed signs of seed growth. i still noticed occasional seed during the last few weeks of flower but only a few. personally i'd say the stuff worked( if u want a really detailed run down of the product ive got a link to a couple of threads that give extremely detailed info on it) it cost around £30 but i'd say its worth it, i'll always keep sum of it around and if i remember correctly one guy on the thread i mentioned actually sprays his as soon as his plants go into flowering coz he believes that it will negate the chance of hermieing.
its the nasty black shit mate , put sum boiling water in a measuring jug put ur amount of treacle in by the spoonful( its not easy being exact but it doesnt really matter) mix it up and add it to ur feed/water.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cocaine...... Because its cheaper than sniffing petrol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Josephjones said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need so me advice , weed here is costing £20 for half a eigth if that and want to build a stealth cabinet.
> 
> ...


go for 250 watts hps if u got the space, u can get dual spectrum bulbs that will veg and flower( it not really as good as metal halide but it works perfectly well). the light issue is ur main concern , think about heat seriously. i use a grow tent myself, just bought a new one, got it from e bay for £230, fuckin well worth it, u can grow five or even 6 full size plants and it comes with carbon filter,extractor fan, 600 watt light and ballast and few other odds and ends.basically everything u need apart from pots and soil and nutes.
u will need a fan and some sorta extraction system and unless u live sumwhere out in the country u WILL need odour control, this shit stinks heavily especially halfway thru flower. ur house, clothes hair, and skin will become covered in it and u will stop noticing but others wont.
u dont need to pipe ur air outside if u get or build a decent carbon filter but i think its handy to keep a window open with my fan ducting running over to, this allows clean fresh air into your grow, the plants like this and constant air change/movement aids growth and cuts down on mildew and other fungal problems, it also reduces humidity( better for the plants and equipment)
i dont do hydro but either don gin and ton or tip top toker made a cheap as fuck dwc set up that i'm gonna have a shot at myself. certain it was tip top now that i come to think about it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you hear about the dyslexic Swedish lesbian who was seen licking her partner's volvo?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Man comes home with a cock-sucking frog and gives it to his wife. 'What am I supposed to do with this?' she asks. Man replies, 'teach it to cook and then fuck off!'


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sky News: Emergency services were afraid they could be "swamped by a torrent of melted ice."

I believe the technical term is "water".


----------



## Tholt88 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a 400 w hps hood system but i need to know the time schedule from a seeling to a plant pleas help me out


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2010)

you need to get reading a good amount. that is probably the most simple and basic thing to know about growing. so sounds like you have a lootttttt of homework to do

for your infrormation though, you use 18/6 on/off for your vegetative stage and 12/12 on/off for your flowering stage

the FAQ at the top is a good source or if you're friday morning lazy then you na youtube mr green i grow chronic


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

if ur bringing on a seedling from germination i would advise being very careful that ur 400 watt is too strong at first( i use fluros for seedlings for the first couple of weeks, until there maybe 10 to 12inches tall). i have lights on 24/0 for the first two weeks, then i have 18/6 (usually but this time i just went 24/0) for the veg period, for me thats usually around 4 to 5 weeks until the plants are around 2 to 3 feet tall then i put them into 12/12 for flower, for the stuff i grow thats usually around 9 weeks. remember that when u start flowering ur plants that they will double in size at least, so only veg depending on the room ur gaunna have for flowering.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 16, 2010)

i see weed world posted the liberal democrats drug policies, looks good, best all vote for them on 6th of may peeps


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

the lib dems have always had the most sensible drug policies outta all the major parties my only concern is that the seem a bit naive and wish washy over other issues, they never seem to project a sense of strength and resolve, they always come across as trying to please everyone and it would seem that it results in a dillution of purpose. i do like there ideas but i feel that in order to gat anywhere they would really need to form a sorta shadow cabinet of strong purposeful 'charcters' and grab some headlines by being a bit more outspoken. im not overly keen on gordon brown but i hate that fuckin smug pompous cameron prick, as a scotsman that wanker stands for all i hate about england, fuckin upper class public school boy arrogance that trys to cover his background with a tranparent veneer of the everyman look, its a fuckin sham. i dont like tories full stop but i have to admit if enoch powell were still with us id consider a vote in that direction." our streets will run with rivers of blood...."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2010)

fucking rights DURA im with you old enoch wouldnt have had all the suasage rolls in taking the jobs no fuckin way. if only that cow maggie thatcher hadnt set him up we'd not be in europe.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

A large woman, wearing a sleeveless sun dress, walked into a Bar in
Dublin . She raised her right arm, revealing a huge, hairy armpit, as
she pointed to all the people sitting at the bar and asked, 'What man
here will buy a lady a drink?'


The bar went silent as the patrons tried to ignore her. But down at the
end of the bar, an owl-eyed drunk slammed his hand down on the counter
and bellowed ' Give the ballerina a drink!'

The bartender poured the drink and the woman chugged it down. She turned
to the patrons and again pointed around at all of them, revealing the
same hairy armpit, and asked, 'What man here will buy a lady a drink?'

Once again, the same little drunk slapped his money down on the bar and
said, 'Give the ballerina another drink!'

The bartender approached the drunk and said 'Tell me, Paddy, it's your
business if you want to buy the lady a drink, but why do you keep
calling her a ballerina?'

The drunk replied, 'Any woman who can lift her leg that high has got to
be a ballerina!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Bill Clinton, Al Gore, and Bill Gates all died in a plane crash and went to meet their maker. The supreme deity turned to Al and asked, tell what is important about yourself.

Al responded that he felt that the earth was the ultimate importance and that protecting the earth's ecological system was most important.

God looked to Al and said, " I like the way you think, come and sit at my left hand". God then asked Bill Clinton what he revered most.

Bill Clinton responded that he felt people and their personal choices were most important.

God responded, " I like the way you think, come and sit at my right hand". God then turned to Bill Gates, who was staring at him indignantly.

God asked "What is your problem Bill Gates?"

Bill responded " your sitting on my fucking chair".


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

So a guy returns from work only to find his wife packing her things.

"Sooo,where do you think you are going now,"he asks.
The wife replies:" I am sick and tired living with a paedophile like you"
He says:" My my, harsh words for a 9-year-old."


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 16, 2010)

dura, where are you getting these from, theyre amazing!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

just went outside and got hit on the head with a lasagne and a black forrest gateux. must be the fallout from iceland.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 16, 2010)

im sitting here trying to work out that last one, then i got it. lmfao. +rep


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> dura, where are you getting these from, theyre amazing!


lol. i trawl adult humour websites, or get them via txt or occasionally make them up. i'm a bit of a comedy nerd, i watch all the stand up i can, get dvds and i come from one of those familys where humour is a strong trait, im the guy that sits in the pub and tells all the jokes, for some reason my mind retains that kind of info. i like the darker side of comedy there are VERY few areas i wont tread.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was having dinner with MC Hammer and Chico last night when I asked if anyone had the time.

It was absolute carnage.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

I went down my city centre today and everything was covered in thick, dirty ash and the air smelt like sulphur.

I fucking hate living in Dundee.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

What goes Nissan sunny, Nissan Micra, Nissan, Almera, Nissan Micra, Nissan Sunny, Nissan Primera, Nissan Micra ????

A paki funeral procession.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

My wife wanted me to surprise her on her birthday.

So, I had sex with a different woman.

She was very surprised.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 16, 2010)

Dura I hate them stuck up English cunts myself I say am a scouser wen ya think of a Englishman u think stuck up tea drinking tit. most people are sound but that's just lower class people


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 16, 2010)

Dura,the Iceland joke was priceless.Laughed my arse off


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 16, 2010)

lol, cool. i love those types of people tho, fecking brilliant.


----------



## KreditCrunch (Apr 16, 2010)

dura72 said:


> So a guy returns from work only to find his wife packing her things.
> 
> "Sooo,where do you think you are going now,"he asks.
> The wife replies:" I am sick and tired living with a paedophile like you"
> He says:" My my, harsh words for a 9-year-old."


 
HAHAHA!


----------



## rainz (Apr 16, 2010)

woah! EASY mate im english and believe me im no cunt, ive gota admit there is a lot of em about lol London aint london no more everywhere i walk round my way looks more like fuckin IRAQ than london. I swear there fuckin everywhere i'll be dodgin IED's next! fuckin muslims takin evryfing over, but oh well the middle east wont have any oil left in the next 20 years, Ive got a bullsey on it with my mate that we will wipe em out when it does DELUDED FUCKIN MUSLIMS ITS THEM THAT CANT WIN i mean youve really gota be a CLASS A CUNT to blow urself up and believe your goin anywhere but gettin scraped off of things, PFFFFFFFF i feel all good about myself now lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2010)

easy boys, i'm one of those politely spoken well mannorerd tea drinking chiz chiz whatho fello's  quite seriously, get me on the phone and i'm like fucking royalty! get me drunk and i'll cuss the sky black and blue!

i emailed my local lib dem MP, he replied to say that he has been anti-prohibition since about decades back, still not voting for them though!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2010)

im not anti english rainz far from it mate, i lived in england and holidayed there for donkeys years, and yeah bobby i know waht you mean , the truth is that scousers, geordies and every one north of the watford gap have more in common with me than the do with london and home counties. i dont actually dislike the tea drinkin stiff upper lip brigade or the little country dwelling middle englanders although i fuckin seriously resent fuckin wish washy london based liberals forcing there fuckin lifestyle choices on my country such as no hunting with dogs , cant smack ur own kids and banning the belts from schools to name a few, its the same with the race relations act of 77, they took away our freedom of speech, if i want to use the word NIGGER i fuckin well will and fuck any 1 who disagrees .


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 16, 2010)

Round here seriously blows, my main dealer who just sells ozs says he can't get any for another 1 - 2 weeks and BOTH guys I get the odd 20 bag from are both out and don't know when they will get more  would happen on Friday night when I've got NOTHING left in the house . AND it's 420 next week!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 16, 2010)

What up ma Niggers < for Dural lol

What a fuckin gorgeous day, and the heat hasnt even fucked my room temps us, so bonus...

My mate was supposed to be flying to ireland today to see this bird he been chattin up for the last month... spent £100 on flights n now he canni fly, fuckin piss funny... so he now on his way down with a bttle of vodka, n we gonna get slightly sozzled in the back, catchin some rays n annoying the neighbours... Happy Days

How is every one this fine fine fine friday


----------



## Josephjones (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply dora and also ultimate bud i seen the plans of a grow cabinet. much appreciated

Are the carbon filters good ? i reckon 4-6 sog plants will get me enough for my 2mnths inbetween grows and will veg in a seperate box and light as veg dosent seem to need a big a set up . and will mainly be buying seed to grow diff strains to try just want it to be as stealth as possible , hence being against 400w and 600w lights .



dura72 said:


> go for 250 watts hps if u got the space, u can get dual spectrum bulbs that will veg and flower( it not really as good as metal halide but it works perfectly well). the light issue is ur main concern , think about heat seriously. i use a grow tent myself, just bought a new one, got it from e bay for £230, fuckin well worth it, u can grow five or even 6 full size plants and it comes with carbon filter,extractor fan, 600 watt light and ballast and few other odds and ends.basically everything u need apart from pots and soil and nutes.
> u will need a fan and some sorta extraction system and unless u live sumwhere out in the country u WILL need odour control, this shit stinks heavily especially halfway thru flower. ur house, clothes hair, and skin will become covered in it and u will stop noticing but others wont.
> u dont need to pipe ur air outside if u get or build a decent carbon filter but i think its handy to keep a window open with my fan ducting running over to, this allows clean fresh air into your grow, the plants like this and constant air change/movement aids growth and cuts down on mildew and other fungal problems, it also reduces humidity( better for the plants and equipment)
> i dont do hydro but either don gin and ton or tip top toker made a cheap as fuck dwc set up that i'm gonna have a shot at myself. certain it was tip top now that i come to think about it.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 16, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> What up ma Niggers < for Dural lol
> 
> What a fuckin gorgeous day, and the heat hasnt even fucked my room temps us, so bonus...
> 
> ...



My parents are stuck on holiday..... In Amsterdam! Lucky buggers.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Round here seriously blows, my main dealer who just sells ozs says he can't get any for another 1 - 2 weeks and BOTH guys I get the odd 20 bag from are both out and don't know when they will get more  would happen on Friday night when I've got NOTHING left in the house . AND it's 420 next week!!


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 16, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> My parents are stuck on holiday..... In Amsterdam! Lucky buggers.


Of all the places to be stuck thats one place id like to be lol... 
last time i was in the dam was my 25th, dont remember much of it, all i do remember is spending about £200 in one pub, n that was just me, mates spent about the same lol, some hunnies in the dam lol (n not the red light hunnies, i dont pay for that shit lol)... i need to go back some time soon, got a nice gal close to the dam, she a gabber freak aswell, gotta love the gabber chicks.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 16, 2010)

Vodka's just turned up, so im offsky

Take it easy people

Enjoy your Friday evening's

Peace


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2010)

Josephjones said:


> Thanks for the reply dora and also ultimate bud i seen the plans of a grow cabinet. much appreciated
> 
> Are the carbon filters good ? i reckon 4-6 sog plants will get me enough for my 2mnths inbetween grows and will veg in a seperate box and light as veg dosent seem to need a big a set up . and will mainly be buying seed to grow diff strains to try just want it to be as stealth as possible , hence being against 400w and 600w lights .


carbon filters work juet great, but only if you set it up propperly 

as to 2 months between grows, well i'#d seriously sit down and re-think that one. that was initial plan. grow 4 plants, harvest, re-plant, smoke harvest repeat. the 2 month wait after my first harvest was actually well, more lik 4-5 months. 1 month germination/vegging, 8-10 weeks flowering, week drying, month curing.

the cure is optional, but heavily advised unless you enjoy harsh hits.

you might want to consider having a second area for vegging your plants (if i plain didn't read you saying this just slapo me a few times) so you can be getting new plants ready for flowering while the flowering cabinet is in use. then you would cut it down to about 10 week harvests, and then you could also stagger it so the tent is only half full of fully flowering plants, and then half way through their flowering cycle you add another lot so you then have 5 week turnarounds. although that might be a little extreme for a first time. 

you're first grow should be nothing more than finnishing the grow, yeild and quality be damned, it's about nothing more than the experience, the learning curve, and looking at how the plants grow. after that first grow you'll have a lot more insight into how to grow better palnts and generally improve on yourself. 

good luck


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 16, 2010)

evening all getting me bake on lol just made triple choc cookies,flapjacks and a lemon cake with some cannabutter i made the other night gonna munch a load of em for brekfast should be intresting lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2010)

my canna butter was shit  didn't do nowt. ate like the entire thing in a few days, shoved an ounce of trim and crap in. i'm not quite sure about my opinion on edibles. i like joints bongs and pipes because i know exactly what i'm taking and how long i'll be fucked over for 

i'm busy trying to smoke down some crappy strawberry haze. granted i'm fucked but it wasn't an enjoyable smoke, much retching  although that might just be the hunger


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 16, 2010)

over 2oz of little buds in this batch ive gotta pretty high tolerance too hopefully they work.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 16, 2010)

Had to tip out the bottom of my rolling tray an smoke it tonight  got 2 spliffs out of it but still it's bad, and it looks like that's the last of the green for a while


----------



## Josephjones (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Thanks for your reply , and yes i do plan on vegging under a diff light otherwise id have to flower to many plants at once and i dont want get nicked for intent to supply when im just getting my own smoke.

Odour and electricity usage & heat are my worries although ive seen many use 400w 600w and 1000w light systems and seem to be ok and also how many more W are added off the other items needed , fans etc ? 

Its all very confusing but i no it will be worthwile in the end .

Also id cure my weed as you said ..no point going to these lengths to get a average smoke for the sake of a week or two ....maybe for my 1st go id move to free weed a little early but could cure the other 3 



tip top toker said:


> carbon filters work juet great, but only if you set it up propperly
> 
> as to 2 months between grows, well i'#d seriously sit down and re-think that one. that was initial plan. grow 4 plants, harvest, re-plant, smoke harvest repeat. the 2 month wait after my first harvest was actually well, more lik 4-5 months. 1 month germination/vegging, 8-10 weeks flowering, week drying, month curing.
> 
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 16, 2010)

its all about the cure! this blueberry tastes better each wk its cured, same im shore as most grns.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2010)

i'll agree on the cure. admitedly due to bagseedhermiemaleFUCKINGCUSNTSHITBOLLOCKSTWATSTICARSEFACE genetics i've only had 3 propper harvests, and with each it's almost the difference betwen one night while curing that just hits you. 2 weeks in and it's okish. next day it's something else. i found it rahter peculiar 

anywas, best call it a night and get to bed for work, but wait, due to a staff party i could switch shifts, so tomorrow, due to the magic rota of tip top sais, i get to have a go whenever you fucking please day. i plan to get up at 10 and have a really good spliff and chill before work. and fore now a bath, cus why not!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 16, 2010)

What do you think then guys ? 

View attachment 783719

View attachment 783720


----------



## easy grow uk (Apr 16, 2010)

lozac why do you pay 350 euros if you in the uk ? im about to start my outdoor grow too. what you planting? are you starting them inside first? i pay 20 on the 8th usually. but alot of the time its £10 a g.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 16, 2010)

ok guys just had a possible brain wave (thats wot happens after 2 many lines an a shit load ov stress of the missis an endin up sleepin on the setee or not sleepin as is more the case)
anyway a friend has a couple of plants ready for the chop so i was thinkin why not use his roots an couple of inch of stem an slice the roots of one ov my younger plants an splice my top onto his roots so il have a well establishd root system on a 3 week old plant i know this is done on roses an shit like that a lot of nurserys grow easy to grow roses for root stock an then transplant harder to grow roses to the root stock do you think it would work ? would it help growth ? is it even worth tryin ? or am i just off my face still ?
gotta admit tho it sounds like a good idea to me at the moment
can you think of any other problems except for the whole fukin lot dyin an me havin to start again lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 16, 2010)

Av heard the jamaicans do that with there plants the man who I am friends with his brother is a big grower back in Jamaica an they do that an also pin fake flowers to them not sure y they do that for the well established roots I think but the the plant is at risk of infection maybe worth a try with 1 plant an watch the growth compared to ur others.
I think I remember him saying they use the roots of a tomato plant to do this


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2010)

whoooooooooooooooo, i am way too stoned to be going to work, i'll leave it a few more hours. i wanna goto the garden centre and look at all the animals! 

an what on earth is going on with that plant lpool haha. i think fail comes to mind


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> What do you think then guys ?
> 
> View attachment 783719
> 
> View attachment 783720


Whats the story on this poor thing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

did someone remove the fork?


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 17, 2010)

Morning, the sun is shining, it's really warm and I have NO green still  I hope someone manages to get old of some today, but I've been told it might be a couple of weeks yet :/


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

that sucks mate, how long b4 u harvest? Its a bastad wen u smoke as much as me, its sumtimes hard finding an 8th a day.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> that sucks mate, how long b4 u harvest? Its a bastad wen u smoke as much as me, its sumtimes hard finding an 8th a day.


Another couple of months mate! Our little seedlings are only a couple of weeks old. I've called everyone I can think of to try and just get an 8th for today or an oz. Me and the wife go thru an 8th a day unless it's a Saturday, which it is... And we finish work at 1 so we would usually go thru more.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought some mollasses today


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 17, 2010)

It's like no1 in the entire north east has a bag to sell me  I'd go for a road trip for an oz but at the moment it's just not happening


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I bought some mollasses today


Speedy i started using it the other day. Your ec will increase. Keep a eye on it.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 17, 2010)

*By the way guys these arnt my plants,*
*Just thought the pics where hilariuos*


View attachment 784074

View attachment 784075


----------



## Jmarshall (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Im not growing at the moment but last year I attempted to grow some Durban poison simple because I can never get any sativa strains in this part of the country ( Oxford ) 
unfortunatly the grow didn't go very well cuz I had no choice but to grow outside and it died pretty quickly. Can anyone ever get sativa in this country? Or has anyone ever tried growing it?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I bought some mollasses today


 lol j.j


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (Apr 17, 2010)

RiffiX said:


> Had to tip out the bottom of my rolling tray an smoke it tonight  got 2 spliffs out of it but still it's bad, and it looks like that's the last of the green for a while


Shit mate isn't it?I have to smoke shitty pollen,while I have 2 stinkin Skunk 1 2 weeks to go.Then another few weeks to dry it etc.Shite.Nice dry decent green is £25 a half quarter here which I pay no problem but pretty dry for me right now for green.Soapbar still gets sold by the vanfull here,hate that shit.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> lol j.j



not for the plants mind, just saw it in a shop, wanted to see what it was like on toast


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> that sucks mate, how long b4 u harvest? Its a bastad wen u smoke as much as me, its sumtimes hard finding an 8th a day.


Ages still, we're only just in the beginning. We've got one plant that has been put into it's first pot and 4 more that sprouted a couple days ago. We smoke about that a day too, between the two of us like after work and yeah it's a bitch and expensive!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

Jmarshall said:


> Hey Im not growing at the moment but last year I attempted to grow some Durban poison simple because I can never get any sativa strains in this part of the country ( Oxford )
> unfortunatly the grow didn't go very well cuz I had no choice but to grow outside and it died pretty quickly. Can anyone ever get sativa in this country? Or has anyone ever tried growing it?


Unless they are growing it themselves, a lot of the dealers don't seem to have any clue on the strain they've got which is really weird to me. Maybe it's just the dealers in our area though? I think in most cases, it's gonna be Indica dominant or a mix of both. Sativa finishes a lot slower in general as well so you can see why it won't be grown as often by anyone aiming to sell.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Shit mate isn't it?I have to smoke shitty pollen,while I have 2 stinkin Skunk 1 2 weeks to go.Then another few weeks to dry it etc.Shite.Nice dry decent green is £25 a half quarter here which I pay no problem but pretty dry for me right now for green.Soapbar still gets sold by the vanfull here,hate that shit.


What is soapbar? Is that like block/tack?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> not for the plants mind, just saw it in a shop, wanted to see what it was like on toast


Hmm how did that taste? I've never heard of that before, I've only used or known other people who use it in baking


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> What is soapbar? Is that like block/tack?



it's bad hash, I won't smoke it


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> it's bad hash, I won't smoke it


Ah ok, does it have bad stuff in it then or just not very good? I couldn't believe when I moved over here the idea of block having plastic in it, we don't have anything like that in the states that I've ever seen/heard of anyway... don't get me wrong, there is still laced weed and loads of horrible drugs too, but ew plastic


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Ah ok, does it have bad stuff in it then or just not very good? I couldn't believe when I moved over here the idea of block having plastic in it, we don't have anything like that in the states that I've ever seen/heard of anyway... don't get me wrong, there is still laced weed and loads of horrible drugs too, but ew plastic



It's real low grade shit, usually made out in afghanistan, you can find all sorts of shit in it, like plastic and flies


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> It's real low grade shit, usually made out in afghanistan, you can find all sorts of shit in it, like plastic and flies


Mmm tasty lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Mmm tasty lol


i'm having a retro music day today.

[youtube]Yj4euWMFqCc[/youtube]

love this mix


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey how ya all going 
I'm visting your lovely country at the moment
I'm in edinbrugh for more time than expected
I'm ment to be going to Amsterdam today but I'm stuck here 
not a bad thing Scotland is a great place
first things can you buy seeds in Scotland and if so a good place also where do ya get this meow meow shit I'm hearing about or did they ban it already
last question good pub to go to and score 
I'm from oz and a little outa my depth 
any help would be great thanks Jimmy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2010)

If there are three apples on the table and Jamal takes two apples,

What colour is Jamal?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ask any bloke if he can suck his own dick and the chances are he will say no.
Occasionally you might find one who claims he can but you will never ever 
meet a guy who doesn't know.


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

[youtube]avKwnvxXvtI[/youtube]


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> It's real low grade shit, usually made out in afghanistan, you can find all sorts of shit in it, like plastic and flies


Been there, smoked that. It's all we used to be able to get back when I was in school. Nasty stuff, does the job when I was that young but I'd rather go without right now. I knew someone, think he was my mums godson who apparently smoked some sticky black tac that was cut with heroin, but like a stupid amount, he oded and died... :s


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Hey how ya all going
> I'm visting your lovely country at the moment
> I'm in edinbrugh for more time than expected
> I'm ment to be going to Amsterdam today but I'm stuck here
> ...


My hubby's parents are stuck in Amsterdam at the moment, they went for a few days last week and haven't been able to get a flight back. They finally booked a ferry back for Tuesday night... I'm so jealous, I wanna be in Amsterdam for Tuesday!!


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> My hubby's parents are stuck in Amsterdam at the moment, they went for a few days last week and haven't been able to get a flight back. They finally booked a ferry back for Tuesday night... I'm so jealous, I wanna be in Amsterdam for Tuesday!!



stuck in the dam, what a hardship!!!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah flight at the Moment is somthing that not gonna happen
but it's clearing over Scotland 
I just wanna get fucked up 
I googled most of this but not finding real answers to my questions


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish I was there
I've been looking forward to getting my seeds and smoking some real hash
all we have is stuff we make our self
I'm bummed out 
went to a head shop and they had seeds but fuck knows how long they have had em


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> stuck in the dam, what a hardship!!!


Yeah, must be rough!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Yeah flight at the Moment is somthing that not gonna happen
> but it's clearing over Scotland
> I just wanna get fucked up
> I googled most of this but not finding real answers to my questions


Yeah and not for several days I don't think. There are seedbanks you can order from, but I don't know anything about places you can just walk into. That meow meow shit was made illegal yesterday I think, but people do have it


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Hey how ya all going
> I'm visting your lovely country at the moment
> I'm in edinbrugh for more time than expected
> I'm ment to be going to Amsterdam today but I'm stuck here
> ...


try up leith walk but watch yourself , it can get a bit hairy the ckoser to docks you get. its not my part of the country so i cant give u specific pubs, my little bro lived there but hes in south korea workin so i cant even phone and ask him. ask around for student bars, thats a usually agood source of info.ask a taxi driver, there ur local tourist info as well.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 17, 2010)

Where would I get that meow stuff Head shops maybe or is it just on line


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the bar help bro


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2010)

im off fishing and camping people, got the pot washer in tow and a viagra in me pocket to give the minge a pounding later. cya all.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Where would I get that meow stuff Head shops maybe or is it just on line


Neither, it's illegal.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Where would I get that meow stuff Head shops maybe or is it just on line


It got made illegal since a kid took it an trippeD out and ripped his own balls off.. No lie.. It's on the BBC news site lol. That wasn't the only reason tho, they been wanting to ban that plant food since pl started snorting that shit.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's 420pm I should be in Amsterdam smoking a joint 
instead I'm in Scotland with no weed
fuck it I'm going to the pub


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

probably the easiest place to get sorted fella


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> It's 420pm I should be in Amsterdam smoking a joint
> instead I'm in Scotland with no weed
> fuck it I'm going to the pub


not good man


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2010)

well my cannabutter works! i put about 65g of shitty blueberry buds in with 750g of butter ended up with over 500g of butter n its strong! dont taste that great apart from the lemon cake which you carnt taste nuffin but lemon n luckily enough the lemon cake is the strongest, it has 200g of cannabutter in it.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

hey guys 

sambo 
sounds like a good day in the sambo house lol haven't had chance to make mine yet our car packed in and i had to go and get another 1 earlier so instead of a big pile of grow gear i got a fucking clio lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys
> 
> sambo
> sounds like a good day in the sambo house lol haven't had chance to make mine yet our car packed in and i had to go and get another 1 earlier so instead of a big pile of grow gear i got a fucking clio lol


fucking cars! my missus has had loads of probs with hers recently aswel.

yeah the butter is the nuts dragon aslong as you get enough gear in it, different buzz to smoking i had to have a sleep earlier was mashed lol just ad me dinner n had a slice of the lemon cake for afters lol

dont waste ya time with the choc brownies choc cookies etc the choc dont mask the taste very well da lemon defo dus n plus the recipe says 125g of butter i put 200g in and it works fine is really nice, made some lemon icing aswel hmmmm lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking cars! my missus has had loads of probs with hers recently aswel.
> 
> yeah the butter is the nuts dragon aslong as you get enough gear in it, different buzz to smoking i had to have a sleep earlier was mashed lol just ad me dinner n had a slice of the lemon cake for afters lol
> 
> dont waste ya time with the choc brownies choc cookies etc the choc dont mask the taste very well da lemon defo dus n plus the recipe says 125g of butter i put 200g in and it works fine is really nice, made some lemon icing aswel hmmmm lol


they do my head in mate spent 1500 and still got 6g to pay fucking things jsut in the middle of making a fat 1 to chillout, i saved all the close trim and all the bubble shit from underneath so got a fair bit, got to do it soon i smoked loads of weed since the chop lol not smoking from monday done a couple of oz already, i'll have a look and see if we got any recipies for lemon cake not something i'd normally eat but if it tastes that bad i'll give it ago i was just gonna mix it up with choc powder and choc and just roll into little balls and swallow like tabs if need be lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2010)

lol i got a pack from bloody sainsburys dragon lol add 3 eggs n the butter chuck in the oven for 30mins on num 4/180 n done, taste really nice m8 you wouldnt even no its got gear in it unlike me cookies n flapjacks which taste abit rank tbh 

yeah its too easy to smoke up all ya harvest ive done over a ounce in less than week! not good, got about 5grams of nice bud left, 250g of butter n will have a 1/8th or so of the gumby hash when i get back home after thats gone im going on a no smoking run for a while its too expensive n when ya bingen on it all the time ya tolerence go's crazy n ya just need more n more.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

We have a recipe for peanut butter hash fudge that sounds yummy  Hubby doesn't like peanut butter though


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol i got a pack from bloody sainsburys dragon lol add 3 eggs n the butter chuck in the oven for 30mins on num 4/180 n done, taste really nice m8 you wouldnt even no its got gear in it unlike me cookies n flapjacks which taste abit rank tbh
> 
> yeah its too easy to smoke up all ya harvest ive done over a ounce in less than week! not good, got about 5grams of nice bud left, 250g of butter n will have a 1/8th or so of the gumby hash when i get back home after thats gone im going on a no smoking run for a while its too expensive n when ya bingen on it all the time ya tolerence go's crazy n ya just need more n more.


cheers for the info mate i don't feel so daunted by it now i can replace your roof but can't use the cooker lol
i only got a couple of grams left i'm hoping it lasts 2mo or at least til the butter sets, i,ve been smoking from am to pm and in work from the first ,not good, but i haven't been able to help myself it been ages since i had a load no choice now though the last of it'll be gone 2mo and then as they say thats that lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> We have a recipe for peanut butter hash fudge that sounds yummy  Hubby doesn't like peanut butter though


that sounds good, did i just hear more for me lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers for the info mate i don't feel so daunted by it now i can replace your roof but can't use the cooker lol
> i only got a couple of grams left i'm hoping it lasts 2mo or at least til the butter sets, i,ve been smoking from am to pm and in work from the first ,not good, but i haven't been able to help myself it been ages since i had a load no choice now though the last of it'll be gone 2mo and then as they say thats that lol


im with ya there m8 i need to stop ive already smoked nearly 300 worth and that just cash i could have spent better.

and it just take more m more to get stoned whena on a binge.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> cheers for the info mate i don't feel so daunted by it now i can replace your roof but can't use the cooker lol
> i only got a couple of grams left i'm hoping it lasts 2mo or at least til the butter sets, i,ve been smoking from am to pm and in work from the first ,not good, but i haven't been able to help myself it been ages since i had a load no choice now though the last of it'll be gone 2mo and then as they say thats that lol


dont beat yaself up mate ive done it loads of time when u aint ad a decent smokwe for a while then omf its everywhere n all urs lol i wouldnt av been able to resist if it was mine m8.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

I should be like those asian chicks that walk on your back... I'm getting pretty good at that shit with the amount of times I have to step on hubby


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2010)

i'll ready all yyoureat banter alter, i'm fooked off my tits on work dunffeded driunk! yay for staff leaving, free boozze,. aited 2 hours for 1 burger, they had the wrong thing, i told them to fook off and bring me the right thing, they just voided it off the whole thing and said fuck you, all 25 of us eventually ate and then refused to pay a penny. fucking cunts. literally 2 chefs and 1 waiting staff to cater for 100 people/. i could manage that place better. so now i'm fucked with a boss given aligbuieiee for ebing drunk and hungover tomorrow at work )

i actuially came here to say somehting, i've forgottten. bah.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2010)

i remember. i went into sainsbury's chemist and asked for high percentage rubbigb alcohol. they ahd no idea what i was talking about. startied asking about whether it was for emdical. i told the doctor yes, i need to clean my bong. he was imediately helpfiul in directing me to a stoorads that sold it


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

How do they not know what rubbing alcohol is?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh and I finally made our grow journal, yays


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi peeps, a few pics of my blue mystic


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

in the uk they call it surgical spirits lol and any chemists will have it for less than 2 quid mate. I think they doint call it rubbing alcahol cuz the winos drink it lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi peeps, a few pics of my blue mystic



nice and frosty there del mate. Wheres ther blue gone?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2010)

ah, surgical spirit, i'll ask for that in future  i did get a bit of alook when i asked for 95% alcohol  

god i feel like a bag of shit today. i finnished off my evening raving with vodka red bulls, i never got to sleep toog oood. got hom and had to jimmy my way into my bedroom with a knife, got the wrong door though and barged in on my flatmate and his bird haha. i've been lying on the floor underneath my desk at work all day. i could murder a joint a bath and a big long sleep. i'd love to be able to sleep in the bath but i'd just drown


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I added my friend Jamal as a neighbour on Farmville yesterday.

I logged on this morning to find that all my chickens had been stolen and he'd opened up a KFC.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I was shagging the wife last night when out of the blue she stuck her finger up my arse. I won't lie , it wasn't unpleasant.



Until I realised that the dog was in the room and my wife was handcuffed.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2010)

My wife complained that I'm too old fashioned.

"Nonsense", I said, "Now get thee gone, wench, back to the skullery from wherest thou came and cease thoust chatter o'er much ado about nothing".

Brazen harlet.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2010)

My wife called me a 'Stingy bastard' for giving her flowers for our 10 year anniversary, so I put the flowers back in the neighbour's garden,took her purse and went to the pub.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I went camping last week, and when i got outside my tent in there was a bear walking about looking for food.
Now i heard that when you see a bear you're supposed to play dead
Anyway long story short, the bear was a necrophiliac


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)

hey dura....

*if you went camping and woke up with an open can of Vaseline and a franger sticking out your ass, would you tell anybody????????*

_if the answers no 
would you like to go camping sometime?? LMFAO _


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi peeps, a few pics of my blue mystic


That looks really nice!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> in the uk they call it surgical spirits lol and any chemists will have it for less than 2 quid mate. I think they doint call it rubbing alcahol cuz the winos drink it lol


Ooo good to know. It's hard for me sometimes finding things I want, so many things look and are named different but are the exact same things as I'm used to, or very similar. Like the whole mollasses/treacle thing


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 18, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Ooo good to know. It's hard for me sometimes finding things I want, so many things look and are named different but are the exact same things as I'm used to, or very similar. Like the whole mollasses/treacle thing



you can get grandmas mollases from milton keynes


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you can get grandmas mollases from milton keynes


Lol thanks speedy. Btw I took that a train out of the soil after 4 days, slapped it in a paper towl in a last hope effort and the bastard germed  that and the Cali hash look nice and healthy, the mrs just started our log.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 18, 2010)

just wondering if anyone has used an ozone generator instead of a carbon filter 
i know there really easy to make so i just wanted to see if anyone had used them an if they work 
or am i best just gettin another carbon filter
thanks


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 19, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> just wondering if anyone has used an ozone generator instead of a carbon filter
> i know there really easy to make so i just wanted to see if anyone had used them an if they work
> or am i best just gettin another carbon filter
> thanks


never used 1 personally but from what ive read they are ok as a additional odour control i.e with a carbon filter but nowhere near as good as the carbon filter solo.

i was looking into them myself but decided on an additional high qaulity filter instead.



Made some more gumby hash over the wkend got 15.6g from the trim of 9 big blueberry plants sweeeeet.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 19, 2010)

If it's really an ozone generator, that is super bad for you!!


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 19, 2010)

isnt an ozone genorator like dealy if you stay near it to long


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 19, 2010)

i mean they use them in hospitals and no one not even staff are allowed in the room with it until its been turned off.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 19, 2010)

Carribean Blue said:


> i mean they use them in hospitals and no one not even staff are allowed in the room with it until its been turned off.


yeah, katt was telling me they are dangerous .. so anyway i looked it up.



> Ozone generator dangers can be minimal in occupied areas, as long as the ozone concentration remains below the safe level specified by OSHA or the EPA.
> At higher concentrations ozone can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath, and throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections. People vary widely in their susceptibility to ozone. Therefore, you should only run our machines on their low settings, in well ventilated spaces while people and pets are present. Ozone is like many other essentials in life. A little is good, a lot is not. Too much food can make you over weight, too much water can cause drowning, and overdosing on life-saving medications can make you very ill.
> In order to totally eliminate any danger from using ozone, do not run our machines in occupied spaces. Utilize the timers available on many of our units, to switch on our ozone generators while you are out of the building and shut them off an hour or so before you return, so the ozone has time to safely dissipate (turn back into oxygen) prior to reoccupying the space.
> You may also safely operate our machines on their higher settings in adjacent room as long as the door is shut, or another barrier (plastic sheet) is employed, between the occupied space and the room being treated. Generating ozone in the basement while you occupy the upper floors, is generally not a problem as ozone is heavier than air so it will remain down it the basement.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

youll be fine as long as you dont have a rediculous sized one for the soace you use, a mall one set to come on in 10 min intervals every other hour or 2 should be totally safe 

be careful tho even the baby ozone generators are for like 1000 square feet


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 19, 2010)

Hubby made this earlier lol... one of our cats that has a tendency to maul your feet when you're sleeping and she runs up and headbutts for attention (which actually hurts sometimes, she is not small anymore and she throws her whole body into your nose lol)


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 19, 2010)

hehe lmfao. 

has anyone else ever had the pokemon trips... they have the symbols for each element on them...

they were a fairly nice fucking trip.... long story short basicaly my whole town ended up tripping lmfao. every so ofen you would hear the how do ya get a pikachu on a bus .............. Pokhimon... yelled out from somewhere. no shit i ended up losing it laughing cos id gheard the joke to many times it was ridiculous...


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the ozone generator info guys n gal 
i guess if i wanna be alive to smoke my bud once its grown id better get a carbon filter
looks like the ozone fuks us up in so many ways lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 19, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> hehe lmfao.
> 
> has anyone else ever had the pokemon trips... they have the symbols for each element on them...
> 
> they were a fairly nice fucking trip.... long story short basicaly my whole town ended up tripping lmfao. every so ofen you would hear the how do ya get a pikachu on a bus .............. Pokhimon... yelled out from somewhere. no shit i ended up losing it laughing cos id gheard the joke to many times it was ridiculous...


Lol, I haven't actually had them, but I used to see a lot of yellow pills of E with Pikachu on them!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2010)

ahhhahaaaaa, been chatting to the work guys today who stayed out till 4 on saturday. things got just a little crazy. the boss and the business owner both got kicked out of the club for trying to do coke in the bathroom, the owner stormed into the kitchen of the reseraunt we were meant to be eating at, laid down such a rant that the kitchen staff and chefs all walked out of the building, we brought the waitress to tears, got 25 courses for free, and a free voucher to say sorry  the irony is it turns out that we are that chains main suplier 

ahhhh that was an amusing night


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 19, 2010)

whats the difference between the icelandic volcano an cheryl cole
the volcano,s still blowing ash


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2010)

1. How do you put a giraffe into a refrigerator? 

The correct answer is: Open the refrigerator, put in the giraffe, and close the door. This question tested whether you tend to do simple things In an overly complicated way. 

2. How do you put an elephant into a refrigerator? 

Did you say, Open the refrigerator, Put in the elephant, And close the Refrigerator? 

Wrong Answer. 

Correct Answer: Open the refrigerator, take out the giraffe, Put in the elephant and close the door. This tested your ability to think through the repercussions of your previous actions. 

3. The Lion King is hosting an animal conference. All the animals attend....except one. Which animal does not attend?

Correct Answer: The Elephant. 

The elephant is in the refrigerator. You just put him in there. 

This tested your memory. 

Okay, even if you did not answer the first three questions correctly, You still have one more chance to show your true abilities. 

4. There is a river you must cross but it is used by crocodiles, and you do not have a boat. How do you manage? 

Correct Answer: You jump into the river and swim across. 

Have you not been listening? 

All the crocodiles are attending the animal conference. 

This tested whether you learn quickly from your mistakes.

So If you didn't get any right, you're basically a thick cunt


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 19, 2010)

Gud evening people
just wondering I am 8 weeks in an my pistils are receeding an the buds have swelled but my trics are still cloudy/clear that's the cheese I was gona go ten weeks with them but they maybe done sooner also my White ice which looks pure indica has not swelled the trics are also clear/cloudy an the pistles are like 80% Amber soz bout no pics avint got a camera gud enough for the job anyone anything simlar with there plants thanks


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2010)

In a recent survey into blowjobs and why men liked them so much, 6% liked the feeling, 12% liked the excitement and 82% just liked the fucking silence


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2010)

If the Korean National team wins the World Cup, I'll eat my cat.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2010)

When I was growing up I always thought it was strange how Santa's cock tasted exactly like dad's.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some legends say we must sacrifice Susan Boyle to appease the volcano.


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 19, 2010)

Been around 5 days since we wer able to pick up a bag and our dealer txts my mate asking if he wants any then doesn't answer his phone for 1 1/2 hours and when he finally answers he says he doesn't actually have ANY ... And can't get any!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sware to god he needs a slap!! *rage*


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 19, 2010)

TIP TOP
i think i spotted a post somwhere of yours sayin you were ready to chop some arjans strawberry haze
i was just wonderin if you hav a grow journal on that strain an how long after germ did you go 12/12 an also final hight an yield 
iv got a few of them at the moment that are crossd with greenhouse thai tanic an i know these can get to around 12 - 14 ft tall an yield 1.5kg but dont no much about the strawb so im tryin to decide wot to do with them i got em free an germd em without thinkin how big they get lol more of a ganja tree than a plant so im thinkin bout goin 12/12 14 days after germ but would rather wait if theyll only gimme 10g a plant cos of flowering so young
any help appreciated


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2010)

well i'#m very confused about how to react to the GHS strawb haze tbh.

i've chopped and dried my first plant. i vegged it for 3 weeks and flowered for 13. i think it's dry yield is going to be around 1/4 of an ounce. off a 1.5ft 4 top plant.

i'm chopping the second one on wednesday. it has a more indica vibe to it and has really good looking buds, and fuck me, the udnerside of the sugar leaves, well it's simply utterly insane, it's almost like fur it's so crystaline (and yes, it's trichs and not mould etc )

as to the smoke on this whispy butch, there's not too much bud (it's literally dried fluff with 1cm long brown hairs pointing straight out of it), but i had a joint when i got home from work, was sat on the roof and normally i can climb down the tiles no trouble, this time, well many troubles! 

however now i'm smoking it alongside a glass of red, and the red is doing more to my head than the smoke it seems :S as i say though, the other plant looks like it's going to be a really fun smoke  i'll keep you informed. i kinda gave up on my journal but the link is in my sig


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks m8 your the 3rd person whos said the yield is poor an fluffy on the strawb unless it gets some serious veg time so i might go gorrilla style n plant it outdoors somewhere when it gets to big an just see wot happens, im a few weeks into doing a perpetual cheese grow harvesting every 2 or 3 weeks so the other few strains i germd are just bonus plants if i get anythin off them i just really like the sativa buzz


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2010)

it seems like a lot of GHS strains, there are lots of varying phenotypes. one is very sativa and did fuck all, the other seems a lot more indica and the buds are ROCK hard so am excited about it. still a fucking pain in the ass though


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy four twenty ukers puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 20, 2010)

house raided in orcherd road wednesfield and 2 men arrested a 27 yr old man was arrested for possesion of class a and a 25 yr old arrested for possesion and cultivation of cannabis
thats the first thing i heard this morning i laughd at first thinkin i told them last week they were red hot n 2 in ur face with wot they were doing but then i stoppd laughin as i realised im not gonna be gettin my exodus cheese clones off him now "GUTTED"
guess that means im stuck with my greenhouse seed co cheese an il also be stayin a coco grower 
so if anyone is interested i have a nutricultuere 424 nft or ebb n flo, 1.2m long by 0.5m wide 45liter with ph tester an adjuster, Spreader mat, Grow pots, rockwool starters x6, rockwool cubes x6, jet pump & hoses, power grow a&b power bloom a&b power grow micro nutes, power grow instructional pack, nft/ebb&flo info dvd an a few other bits. (this is perfect in a 1.2m tent)
the 6 plant nft system cost £79.99 then theres the ph stuff n feeds an other bits costin £30+ its all bran new an boxd unused an i want £40 for the lot on collection or £46.80 if posted
iv also got a 400w mh complete light set up with bulb for £30 collection or £36.80 posted this is used
just pm me for more info or pics


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy four twenty ukers puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

happy 420 mr west an every one hope you all had a better day than me


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

other thajn not being able to get on here atall all day been smoking all day and have had a good day laughing at the volcano chaos lol


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 20, 2010)

ye tell me bout it its gotta be the worst day they could have chose to upgrade the site i aint herd anythin bout the volcano bollocks since the first day aint turnd the tv on in weeks lol i had a shit day but man my heads fryd now lol im hammerd i keep fallin asleep then suddenly jumpin up wonderin wots goin on then 5 mins later im asleep again lol tottally smashd i realised earlier when i couldn get on here that id been sittin lookin at my keyboard for about 40 mins hahaha


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

I like feeling like that, every now and then u crash the sofa and wake up with a start cus u was dreamin bout driving lol


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 20, 2010)

ha ha ha yep thats exactly how i am right now lol 
i av done the jump up startled thing before wen i "was" drivin i was on my way home from london after workin a straight 48 hour shift to finish refurbin a burger king in london i woke up startled going over the rumble strips on the hard shoulder of the m6 man i fukin shit myself !!!
im off anyway m8 im losin the fight to stay awake so i might aswell giv in n go to sleep c ya


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

Im gonna try and feel like that in bed but not crash and wake up lol, catch ya lkaters ultimate buds>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anybody ever had a plant turn bright yellow 4 weeks into flowering ???


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wot the fucking hell happened to RIU ??????? Cant get my head around this new set up....

Is anybody else feeling the same ????


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2010)

he lpool, yeah new site takes a bit of gettin used to, nitrogen defficiency in ur plants probably , give them some grow nutes, i use grow all the way thru flowering but i use it at a lesser amount , around 2ml per litre as oppossed to 4 or 5 mate. cant promise this is the problem but it sure sounds like it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2010)

My wife is an absolute animal in bed...

She somewhat resembles an elephant.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah ipool im not liking the change but guess we have to get used to it mate.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

its a bit like gettin a new bird, u know the basics about what u need to do but you got to poke around a little and search to get what u want.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

whats up guys
this is some funky shit going on i'm glad the site still looks the same this mo i thought i'd hit it a bit too hard last night lol


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

whats up guys
this is some funky shit going on i'm glad the site still looks the same this mo i thought i'd hit it a bit too hard last night lol

i kno wot u mean m8 i had hit it to hard last night n it was just too much of a challenge lol
im hopin i find it easier today, not many people seem to like the change!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> whats up guys
> this is some funky shit going on i'm glad the site still looks the same this mo i thought i'd hit it a bit too hard last night lol
> 
> i kno wot u mean m8 i had hit it to hard last night n it was just too much of a challenge lol
> im hopin i find it easier today, not many people seem to like the change!!!


you and me both mate i think it looks like the others i came across before joining here i don't like it much i think the layout sucks dick but defo easier to navigate sober lol i couldnt make head nor tail of it last night thought i was in the wrong place for about 20mins lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

thought id share this little cracker! sensi purple star


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

cheers bro


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

I think ive sussed the new format now lol regarding posting the pics large lol. It sure looks a nice plant too. Kinda reminds me a bit of tahoes dq duncha think? colour wise and trichs anyway lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

hah yeah now you mention it it does doesnt it. hope the smokes as thermo NUCLEAAAAR as his was lol it better be theres only gonna be about a 1/4


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw an advert for a trip to Iceland including whale watching for £200 return.

To be fair, if I wanted to watch a whale and get covered in ash, I'd simply sit with the wife whilst she smokes in the bath.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

tip top lives. kinda went totally and utterly beserk last night  smoked out the whole flat, flat mates room included, probably got through about 1/2oz, not to menion wasting masses while drunkenly trying to use a coconut bong  also tried rolling a joint just before bed, lit it and half the damn thing just side burned away and had to be tapped off, it was all fun though. watched cheech and chongs recent show with a friend and we couldn't keep it together. so old yet so the same


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't see any pics just a box with a ? Init but am on me iPhone is anyone else having a problem seeing them?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 21, 2010)

I can now just needed to login lol


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

ultimate buds; house raided in orcherd road wednesfield and 2 men arrested a 27 yr old man was arrested for possesion of class a and a 25 yr old arrested for possesion and cultivation of cannabis
thats the first thing i heard this morning i laughd at first thinkin i told them last week they were red hot n 2 in ur face with wot they were doing but then i stoppd laughin as i realised im not gonna be gettin my exodus cheese clones off him now "GUTTED"
guess that means im stuck with my greenhouse seed co cheese an il also be stayin a coco grower 
so if anyone is interested i have a nutricultuere 424 nft or ebb n flo, 1.2m long by 0.5m wide 45liter with ph tester an adjuster, Spreader mat, Grow pots, rockwool starters x6, rockwool cubes x6, jet pump & hoses, power grow a&b power bloom a&b power grow micro nutes, power grow instructional pack, nft/ebb&flo info dvd an a few other bits. (this is perfect in a 1.2m tent)
the 6 plant nft system cost £79.99 then theres the ph stuff n feeds an other bits costin £30+ its all bran new an boxd unused an i want £40 for the lot on collection or £46.80 if posted
iv also got a 400w mh complete light set up with bulb for £30 collection or £36.80 posted this is used
just pm me for more info or pics


is it just me? i thought there used to be a section for advertisin stuff for sale but cant find it in the new setup ?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

there used to a be a clasified section for paying users i believe.

i must say, the absolute worst and most dreaded stage pf growing for me, harvest time. if i could do anything in the world to not have to deal with the harvest i would. think i'm gonna learn how to make hash so i can just throw the whole fucker in the pot. fuck harvest time and trimming!


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks ttt for info on classified section
iv gotta say i kinda enjoy trimmin up at harvest an sit there grinnin thinkin how well iv done n what iv achieved an how i can improve on it next time but i guess it gets a bit tedious after a while oh well it aint somethin iv gotta worry about for at least another 10+ weeks


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, i can't stand doing it. it pisses me right off. i don't think i've ever managed to trim an entire plant. i normally trim the top buds and just chuck everything into a trim pot. lost about 100g of cheese fluff buds the other week to mould, well gutted. 

anyone here on an 02 contract? am i the only person that is getting really fed up of them stocking no phones worth buying other than the iphone, which A is not mr fantastic and B should not carry a £300 price tag on a £35 a month tarrif. it is stupid. think i'll be heading right over to vodafone. put a comment on their forum asking why stocked nothing worth choosing and tried to force the iphone on everyone, it got deleted by the mods for criticising 02  bunch of cunts.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Evening all

Have to say im not liking the new feel to the site, and all the errors are pissing me off, cant send PM's or anything... mehhh

anyway how is everyone this fine day?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

"I would have got away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids" 

Pope Benedict XVI.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

i have to say i'm not a fan of it either. time will tell though i guess. 

today i am pretty fucking good. my flatmate has now moved out which i am fucking ecstatic about  the new one moving in is a dj from up north whom i've known for 10 years so woop!

went for a walk earlier today, intention be get to point X and smoke yourself dumb and return. ended up being a 3 hour hike with KFC in the middle. walked through loads of hippy duid garden things, were beautiful, really should have take a camera. also came across a random hippy house shop thiang i don't understand. you basically walk into the house and tend the flowers, plant new ones, etc etc, it was wierd but pretty cool. went in, did some gardening and had a cuppa  good old cannabis makes the boring, not so boring


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

4 weeks


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Its bout 4-5 weeks i tie my cheese up so it dunt droop wen the buds get heavy lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

mine dont droop  i don't grow big enough buds to need to.


----------



## fly garrett (Apr 21, 2010)

Whassup Buds!!!! Good to see a UK thread on here. May actually get some useful answers lol. 
Got a couple of Q's.... 
1) How do I make a carbon filter? 
2) Who makes a good, SILENT, cheap(ish) extraction fan. Building a room for Autos (been getting good results with Lowryder2) on permanent 18/6 under 2x 5ft fluorescents with the intention of planting 10 a month. What ya reckon? Will have 30 plants covering 3 different stages when full. I've also got 7 Strawberry Cough clones up in the loft under 400w sodium. It's gonna be a good summer this year boys...Oh Yeah! 
Anyone got anything?


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

aww, wot ya feeding em and how often?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

well this grow everything is new, so who knows what'll happen. it's hydro so i'm alllllllllways feeding them  added bosot to the mix today, 20ml per 20L i've been heavily warned away from following their feeding ratio

and why does my tv turn off when my light turns off. and it's not a good turn off, it's a fzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt shorting power turn off and then it comes back on. think i might buy some propper timers and such


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

fly garrett said:


> Whassup Buds!!!! Good to see a UK thread on here. May actually get some useful answers lol.
> Got a couple of Q's....
> 1) How do I make a carbon filter?
> 2) Who makes a good, SILENT, cheap(ish) extraction fan. Building a room for Autos (been getting good results with Lowryder2) on permanent 18/6 under 2x 5ft fluorescents with the intention of planting 10 a month. What ya reckon? Will have 30 plants covering 3 different stages when full. I've also got 7 Strawberry Cough clones up in the loft under 400w sodium. It's gonna be a good summer this year boys...Oh Yeah!
> Anyone got anything?


not to be a cunt or anything  but how is it that you are unable to stick those into google? i googled how to make a carbon filter and was hit with a rollitup.org result top of the list. as to silent extrator fans, can't say, every nodel on the web will claim it's silent, i use a cheap ass budget model, RKV fan, and it's quiet enough i guess, although i wouldn't want it in my bedroom, or in any room where someone is going to notice a fan why is it a fan what is this unseen fan for what are you upto?


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

mr West an TTT how long do you go from the day the seed pops its head from the soil to the day you change to 12/12 
my mentor is pickin up the soap at the moment so im not too sure wot too do with my cheese altho i was thinkin bout throwin everythin els into 12/12 in another 10 days an then puttin the cheese in with them 4 weeks after so thay all finish at the same time that would be about 7 weeks of veg from the day thay popd til the day of 12/12 but this sounds kinda a long time ?
wot ya think ?
i am also takin mother so i can go perpetual every 3 weeks


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

fly garrett; Whassup Buds!!!! Good to see a UK thread on here. May actually get some useful answers lol. 
Got a couple of Q's.... 
1) How do I make a carbon filter? 
2) Who makes a good, SILENT, cheap(ish) extraction fan. Building a room for Autos (been getting good results with Lowryder2) on permanent 18/6 under 2x 5ft fluorescents with the intention of planting 10 a month. What ya reckon? Will have 30 plants covering 3 different stages when full. I've also got 7 Strawberry Cough clones up in the loft under 400w sodium. It's gonna be a good summer this year boys...Oh Yeah! 
Anyone got anything?


as T,T,T said its all on google but there is an easy carbon filter on the faq list an as for silent fans iv "NEVER" seen one lol iv herd a few tho silent my arse hahaha
as for lowryder its wotever floats ya boat but id go with an 8 week flower like cheese an get much better yield than auto but thats just me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

westy goes 8 weeks or some such madness.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> westy goes 8 weeks or some such madness.


jesus thats a long time wot kinda yield you both get of them (i no youv both got the killer exodus not greenhouse crap like mine lol!)
an wots your veg time ? are you runnin clones now ? i think i read that somewhere
thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

exodus mate, only clones 

i cannot give you an "i get this" as i've never grown in the same medium twice  this time around i'm learning to grow in a DWC bucket or 4, and they're taking around 2 weeks to root and are getting 2 weeks veg. so that picture is 2 weeks veg and 4 weeks flowering.

i probably shold just learn to grow first, and then contemplate different mediums, but hey, i'm a fuckup


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> jesus thats a long time wot kinda yield you both get of them (i no youv both got the killer exodus not greenhouse crap like mine lol!)
> an wots your veg time ? are you runnin clones now ? i think i read that somewhere
> thanks


I got 127 and 109 grams off my last cheese and psychosis, they were vegged quite a wile


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

as said, i've also NEVER found a silent fan. i've paid unbelievable amounts under false pretences in the past. i know enough now to realise that whatever i buy i will need to work a bit of magic in order to het a little sleep. if i can't even keep my computer quiet, despite spending fecking half a grand on the cooling, i know there's no way in hell of keeping a good size grow op quiet


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

wel, havin a beer and a sniff tonite before i pack it all in again for another 6 weeks. hows ya'all the nite lads? ultimate, i spend 2 weweks in seedling growth and around 4 weeks in true veg and pull roughly 3.5 oz per plant. thats an old school organic/soil grow under 600/100o(just depends on outside heat issues) watts hps. fly garret: why bother with diy carbon, u can get them cheap enuff from ebay( around £50 to £60 for the whole shebang; filter, fan ducting,clips) and save urself a lotta fuckin around mate, and silent fans are a myth buddy, there only reasonably quiet unless u box them in an insulated cab yourself.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2010)

f++k me ttt what u running, liquid nitrogen cooling or something lol.


hope everyone is good?

done a 7week 12.12 update on my journal


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

cheers TTT, Dura an mr West for for those few nuggets of info i think im gonna go with duras time schedule iv got too many plants at the moment as 10 of them are regular an only the 5 cheese were fem im tryin to get on a 3 week perpetual with the cheese so iv gotta get everythin els out the way as soon as i can as the rest are 12 - 16 week flowering 

TTT when you put clones into the hydro system you made fill the water up to an inch above the bottom of the potts untill the roots are long enough to reach the normal water level i no a couple of growers who do it that way cos they only go to there grow every 10 - 14 days
an it works great


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

las finger, i could get carried away going into what i've been through with my computers  but that might prove revealing to my identity  paranoia 101 haha

and ultimate, i do jsut that, keep it pretty close to the pots, means i can get away with a single quiet pump for the veg, and it keeps them nice and moist. although this time around i think i've gotten a little too much clay pebbles under the rockwool and it's seeming a tad dry. plan to amend that tomorrow  

i think i've now managed to do near most things other than get a successful harvest of dank dank bud  every grow, there's always something. i figure i'm just everyone elses bad karma


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> las finger, i could get carried away going into what i've been through with my computers  but that might prove revealing to my identity  paranoia 101 haha
> 
> and ultimate, i do jsut that, keep it pretty close to the pots, means i can get away with a single quiet pump for the veg, and it keeps them nice and moist. although this time around i think i've gotten a little too much clay pebbles under the rockwool and it's seeming a tad dry. plan to amend that tomorrow
> 
> ...


haha i know wot you mean i think you find every grow improves an once you get a good producin mother plant then thats half of the battle i think the problem id been havin was usin greenhouse seed co seeds as there just to random you never seem 2 get 2 plants the same an it dont matter how good a grower you are if the plants genes are shite your startin out to fail
thanks for your help m8 an may you be cursd with huge buds


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

ive used greenhouse seed co for a while and i'm still using them rite now but thats me finished. i'm gonna use speedyseedz and barneys farm i think, i cant be bothered bringin on a mother coz i wanna vary my grow each time.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, 'm torn really. i've got the cheese, which is supposed to be the best. i'veyet to get it there though. yet at the same time, i've got so many great beans i'd like to pop and buy, but i would want to keep mothers of those too, and i've nly got space for one mom. this current water cheese, mmmm, water cheese, like eental bulbly bulbbly, not really, but mmm, but yes, it's looking amazing 

as to GHS, i've used them once, and as such, all i can say is absolutely terrible things i'm afraid. i've got a couple of their lemon skunk that i'll give a go, and maybe i'll have more luck, but for now, after weighing, 1/2oz for 17 weeks of daily attention, fuck them for now


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive used greenhouse seed co for a while and i'm still using them rite now but thats me finished. i'm gonna use speedyseedz and barneys farm i think, i cant be bothered bringin on a mother coz i wanna vary my grow each time.


i agree with you on speedyseedz he seems to only stock strains with good genes as for barneys i dont know a lot about them but your not the first iv heard say there good
varying the grows somethin i enjoy but i need to get myself out of a hole at the moment so just wanna go with somethin i know thats quick n should produce quite well with decent bag appeal i actually smoke very little myself an 8th last,s me 2 weeks some times lol!!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

best bean i got from greenhouse was la woman, that was the bugger that gave me 7oz from 1 plant but i would say that was just a pure fluke although i wish to fuck i'd taken a clone, ive got another la woman from them although it was my muppet mate that started it and its all over the place, och well ahll see how it goes.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2010)

ive never tried barneys myself its just what ive heard from others, although theres been a fair few thats praised them


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 21, 2010)

ye you amazed me when ya said you got 7 oz of ya la woman id say that was more down to your veg time an feedin schedule an being a good grower without over caring than anythin els but thats the problem i find with greenhouse when you get somethin like that an you do really well with it you try again an do exactly the same with another of there seeds an you get a 10 g plant 
il be very interested to see how this one goes tho 7 oz is amazin fair play


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 22, 2010)

i think im gonna try barneys red dragon and pineapple chunk next.
what do u lot think about my new cab 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/323812-2nd-grow.html


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

oh deary me. just checked my DWC. it would appear that unless all 4 plants in it are the same age, then everything goes HORRILBLY wrong. i've now one which is pushing 2 foot and just swamping the others which havn't really grown as a result. lots and lots of lollipopping i think is in order. i gotta figure out how you top clones :d


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive grown a few barneys strains and found they all hermied to fuck, my mate an I call em barneys bollocks, morning glory is a tastey shmoke tho.


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 22, 2010)

who would u suggest?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Im quite impressed with my la cheeses from reserva pravarda. Ive also grown a few of tga seeds range and been happy with em. I prefer regs to fems seedwise


----------



## bouche753 (Apr 22, 2010)

what tga strains have u grown?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2010)

Alright lads, I've just moved in down the road.
Do you have a lght?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Jack the ripper, Querkle and deep purple. I have a few others to play with. I crossed the deep purple with the querkle wich im gonna grow this season lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Alright lads, I've just moved in down the road.
> Do you have a lght?


Yeah, got all the smoking kit>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

alright, i'm bored of the bishops and such apologising enough alreayd. when exactly are these freaks being put in jail then? or is it waived off because they're religeous?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yeah, got all the smoking kit>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I thought I'd say hello here, 
i've been lurking on the site for a while but decided to stick my head round the door when i've got something to show you all, rather than being a complete Noob with no cards.
light's on today and i should be able to show you organic topped and tied Greenhouse Widow and Rhino, 17 day's into flower.
I hope to stay a while, Greetings to all.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> alright, i'm bored of the bishops and such apologising enough alreayd. when exactly are these freaks being put in jail then? or is it waived off because they're religeous?


yes mate, there the cunts at the top of society along with those theiving bastard mps, how many of those cunts do you think will do time? i'll tell u a story about sumthin i firsthand witnesed about 10 years ago; i was working in an electronics factory building pcs and we had an overall nite shift manager who was responsible for the whole factorty. this guy would have been on £50k per annum, with health benefits, stock options and very good yearly bonuses. long story short it turns out he was robbing hard drives and building pcs to order for friends, family etc, he'd robbed dozens maybe hundreds; 18 months previously 2 guys ( father and son) went to jail for nicking a couple of dims outta the same factory.of course that was to teach the peasants a lesson. its shit like that that makes me the person i am i.e i dont give a fuck what ive gotta do to get by and feel no obligation to be an honest and upstanding citizen( although i am in the masons!! go figure)


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn the man!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought I'd say hello here,
> i've been lurking on the site for a while but decided to stick my head round the door when i've got something to show you all, rather than being a complete Noob with no cards.
> light's on today and i should be able to show you organic topped and tied Greenhouse Widow and Rhino, 17 day's into flower.
> I hope to stay a while, Greetings to all.


Welcome to riu mate hope u like it here.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you think when an Chinese person reads something funny on messenger they type in ROR?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought I'd say hello here,
> i've been lurking on the site for a while but decided to stick my head round the door when i've got something to show you all, rather than being a complete Noob with no cards.
> light's on today and i should be able to show you organic topped and tied Greenhouse Widow and Rhino, 17 day's into flower.
> I hope to stay a while, Greetings to all.


easy lad! good to have another northerner on here! create yaself a journal for ya girls man.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

welcome yorkshire, hope ur feeling better than i am mate. christ i must done in a bout 7 g of charlie last nite, my fuckin nose is rough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

back off the wagon with avengeance eh dura! top work lad


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 22, 2010)

It is HOT here today... but maybe it's just my Minnesota blood not used to the warm haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

oh yeah don but i'm packing it in again for another 5 weeks or so, my wallet just cant take the punishment anymore mate, i'd planned on packing it this week but when i cleared out my camper van i found almost 30 bottles of lager so i thought fuck it ,why not? its not the booze thats the problem its the fuckin amount of marching powder i go thru when im on it, and my girl is just a fuckin hoover with it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

ah well better go and get the kid from school, cya in 30 mins peeps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh yeah don but i'm packing it in again for another 5 weeks or so, my wallet just cant take the punishment anymore mate, i'd planned on packing it this week but when i cleared out my camper van i found almost 30 bottles of lager so i thought fuck it ,why not? its not the booze thats the problem its the fuckin amount of marching powder i go thru when im on it, and my girl is just a fuckin hoover with it.


man im the same some things just go together sniff and beer shouldnt cos the beer doesnt touch the sides yet it seems right to be drinking haha but aye its the dollar when it comes down to it. good coke these days is effin pricey. i was trying to locate some actual E's as a cheaper alternative to the sniff but their like hens teeth man. last i saw good beans were going at 8 bar a pop. they can shove em up their arse for that


----------



## RiffiX (Apr 22, 2010)

Dry spell day 7: Its over! It's finally fucking over!!!! Just picked up a few bags, just waiting to finish work so we can go smoke some!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

just back from a 3 hour walk in the sun without liquid and 2 joints to really dry my mouth out. was amazing though. sat around smoking a joint as i watched 100 deer graze in the meadow beneath me. very relaxing 

seems my flatmate went into my room and i'd left my boost and aqua flores out  he's finally moved all his stuff so at the end of the day i'm not massively pannicked


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

TEACHER: Clyde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's. Did you copy his?
CLYDE : No, sir. It's the same dog.


----------



## Essentials (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone got there plants out in the sun by any chance ? mine are sat outside now and are look healthy as fook. just waiting to get a adaptor/cfl so i can grow em at night aswell. Plus smokin the lemon haze atm round my mates house. niceeeeeeeee


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The 7 dwarves went on a visit to the Vatican to see the Pope.

'Are there nuns here?', asked Dopey.
'Yes there are my little friend', the Pope replied.
'Are there any nuns in Alaska?'.
'Why, I do believe there is', replied the Pope, slightly confused at the question.
'Are there any black nuns in Alaska?', Dopey asked, with an increasing level of hope.
'As a matter of fact, there are one or two', the Pope was looking increasingly baffled.
'Are there any black nuns which are midgets in Alaska?', asked Dopey, with great anticipation.
'No, I'm afraid there aren't'.

The other dwarves immediately began chanting; 'Dopey fucked a penguin! Dopey fucked a penguin!'


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

bah, how does avergae joe go about making a pretty damn complicated but amazingly 2awesome" (dor the losers i guess) facebook application/phone plugin. hmmmm.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Evening peeps, how is everyone this rather fine day ?
Couple of pics of my ladies... 4-5 week till chop (31 days into flower)

Lily






Olivia






Towards the end of flowering do the leaves start to turn yellow, or are they lackin in something ?


----------



## noobidoobie (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there, I am new to all of this and was hoping that someone could point me in the right direction on what power of CFL I should use for a small grow( 1 plant) in a stealth enviroment. I am looking at the 125w cfl, but am not sure if the more expensive 250w cfl, would be a bit of an overkill.
Can someone please give me some advice on this?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice plants, twins i reckon..............anyone here used ch9 seeds before?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

get a 250, it will do a fine job on 1 plant


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

noobidoobie said:


> Hi there, I am new to all of this and was hoping that someone could point me in the right direction on what power of CFL I should use for a small grow( 1 plant) in a stealth enviroment. I am looking at the 125w cfl, but am not sure if the more expensive 250w cfl, would be a bit of an overkill.
> Can someone please give me some advice on this?


Hi noobie

I grew one plant under a 125cfl, have to say that although the CFL's are reasonably good for vegin i would opt for a higher wattage for flowering.. from the one plant i grew i prob got a few grams, but didnt use any nutes, just fed with water.. its worth it for trial and error but from my experience (which isnt much) i would go for the highest wattage u can afford.

my current grow is 2 plants under 600w HPS and a 125CFL for side lighting... when growin there is no such thing as overkill lol

Peace


----------



## noobidoobie (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice one. I am going to grow an autoflower so just getting a red spectrum light. I will go for the bigger wattage. Only thing is do i buy one from Ebay? or from a internet store? Anyone suggest a reliable retailer for the UK obviously?
Also what are your thought on the 300w CFLs are they Rogue?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

greens horticulture.........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

hey noob, if you are thinking of 250 or 300 wattcfls just get a 250 hps, im using a 250 and 400hps in the same space that i used 600 watts of cfl but what a difference in return


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

noobidoobie said:


> Nice one. I am going to grow an autoflower so just getting a red spectrum light. I will go for the bigger wattage. Only thing is do i buy one from Ebay? or from a internet store? Anyone suggest a reliable retailer for the UK obviously?
> Also what are your thought on the 300w CFLs are they Rogue?


I buy all my stuff from http://www.grotec.co.uk/ they do free delivery, never ordered from them online as they close to where i live, but decent lads in the shop and really helpfull.

Not seen a 300w CFL.. but if ur gonna veg under a CFL then a 125CFL is £20 and a 200CFL is £40, but on that site you can get a 250HPS with Ballast, Shade and bulb for £60... all depends on what heat issues you might encounter... what fans you using for intake and extraction ?


----------



## noobidoobie (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to be super Stealthy, as children come and go in the room that it will be in and they are smart kids. So will stick with a CFL, as when it comes to fans I won't be able to have an industrial fan going in the background, especially for 18hrs a day.
i will look up those sites you reccommend and see what the score is


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

prob going to have to keep the watts low then, shame, im lucky my kids are grown up and fine with it. good luck mate, let us know how it goes.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

smart, what sort of plants you got there?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

lookin well fine there smart3, hey noobi like the boiz all said throw as much light at it as u can, i sumtimes use 600 hps/ 400 mh and sumtimes 1000hps it just depends if the heat issues can be resolved if i could get a huge outtake fan id throw fuckin everything ive got at my plants( about 2500watt i guess), also although ur just growing 1 in stealth rite now there will probably come a time when u want to expand so i'd advise gettin the best u can afford(keepin in mind heat issues), save u forkin out in future and being lrft with sumthine that u dont use( btw to resolve my own heat issues i have my lights on at nite when its colder(electricitys also cheaper))


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

del66666 said:


> smart, what sort of plants you got there?


hey Del... they are GHS BigBang... read a few posts about them turning hermie, but i think ive escaped that.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

they do some cheap seeds so guess thats maybe why, seen some good tent grows ot bb, to late for to many probs now.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lookin well fine there smart3, hey noobi like the boiz all said throw as much light at it as u can, i sumtimes use 600 hps/ 400 mh and sumtimes 1000hps it just depends if the heat issues can be resolved if i could get a huge outtake fan id throw fuckin everything ive got at my plants( about 2500watt i guess), also although ur just growing 1 in stealth rite now there will probably come a time when u want to expand so i'd advise gettin the best u can afford(keepin in mind heat issues), save u forkin out in future and being lrft with sumthine that u dont use( btw to resolve my own heat issues i have my lights on at nite when its colder(electricitys also cheaper))


Hey Dura

Im well please with my lil ladies, although more n more leaves are turning yellow, i got rid of the mostly dead ones today, is it wise to take them off or just leave them be, also should i use anything else on them to get them back to a nice green.. im using canna terra vega, cannaBosst and just finished a week of Canna PK13/14.. guy in the hydro shop said not to measure as such just to add the vega and boost till the EC was right, then bring the PH back up... EC of 1.4 and PH of 6.2.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

del66666 said:


> they do some cheap seeds so guess thats maybe why, seen some good tent grows ot bb, to late for to many probs now.


yeah i kinda went for cheapness of seeds but with max yield and a non couch lock smoke.. and hopefully it is to late for probs... fingers crossed lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2010)

i was always told a few late seeds would normaly be female. yeah ive found that cheap seeds have been as good as dear so far, got some ch9 seeds, reasonable prices, 5 for 26 delivered off weed world, got ak48, bubblebom,thc bomb, bag seed and 5 mixed ch9 seeds, just finished blue mystic, all good.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dura
> 
> Im well please with my lil ladies, although more n more leaves are turning yellow, i got rid of the mostly dead ones today, is it wise to take them off or just leave them be, also should i use anything else on them to get them back to a nice green.. im using canna terra vega, cannaBosst and just finished a week of Canna PK13/14.. guy in the hydro shop said not to measure as such just to add the vega and boost till the EC was right, then bring the PH back up... EC of 1.4 and PH of 6.2.


i dont have an ec meter and i dont bother my arse with my ph meter either, i check it now and again outta curiosity. as for the yellow leaves as far as been led to believe thats just a natural part of the grow process, i personally pick them off but yellowing is also a sign of low nitrogen and to get round this i keep feeding biogrow nutes throughout the flowering cycle although at a reduced level; when vegging i start with 2ml per litre and increase to 4 or 5 ml per litre but thru flowering i keep it at a steady 2ml/litre and stop it during the last two weeks, me and my mates all do this and our plants usually stay pretty green and healthy lookin till almost the end.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i was always told a few late seeds would normaly be female. yeah ive found that cheap seeds have been as good as dear so far, got some ch9 seeds, reasonable prices, 5 for 26 delivered off weed world, got ak48, bubblebom,thc bomb, bag seed and 5 mixed ch9 seeds, just finished blue mystic, all good.


Im not a weed connoisseur so pretty much anything that i grow myself i know is gonna be good, so cheap or expensive is all the same to me lol... sounds like you got a nice selection there though mate.. Happy Days.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i dont have an ec meter and i dont bother my arse with my ph meter either, i check it now and again outta curiosity. as for the yellow leaves as far as been led to believe thats just a natural part of the grow process, i personally pick them off but yellowing is also a sign of low nitrogen and to get round this i keep feeding biogrow nutes throughout the flowering cycle although at a reduced level; when vegging i start with 2ml per litre and increase to 4 or 5 ml per litre but thru flowering i keep it at a steady 2ml/litre and stop it during the last two weeks, me and my mates all do this and our plants usually stay pretty green and healthy lookin till almost the end.


 
i get a bit anal with measuring things, prob not the best way to be with growin, so im tryin to calm down on the gettin it spot on, n just go with the flow of it... i was thinking about gettin a bottle of nitrogen... is it really worth it for this stage of growth, will lack of nitrogen cause any serious probs.. i'll prob get some anyway then at least i have it in... thanks for help mate... rep when i can... i think i owe pretty much everyone on the uk thread lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

haha, i gave up on giving a damn about measurements a long time ago. the plants seem to be growing so fuck it 

just got a call from a mate coming over tonight, he's at work so he wants me to drive to his work, north of my house, to pick up a key, then drive all the way to his house, south of my house, and then drive all the way back to his work, to drop the key abck off, and then back home, all to get him a pair of fucking white shoes because he doesn't like how his black ones are matching his white trousers.

you can probably guess what i told him  let's just say he's the type of person where his shoes are the LAST thign people are going to be thikning about when they look at him. crackhead comes more apropriately to mind lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i gave up on giving a damn about measurements a long time ago. the plants seem to be growing so fuck it


I'msure i will get that way soon enough... adding nutes n what not is new to me, so i'll play the game for a while b4 i think fuck it and throw it in lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

on a seperate note, i got my skullcandy lowrider headphones today, so im rocking it cyborg style lol.. bargain of £18.00 free delivery with a free set of inked ones, cant complain, n the sound is crisp.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

i need a new set of cans. i'm reluctantly rocking out on a pair of senheisser shitty mc shits, umm their HD 465, even running through dedicated amps and such, it's just not very pleasant. that's what you get for £30 though i guess. i need more money, and am thinking i might be out of job within a few months, took a look at the profit and loss for this month and oh deary me things do not look good, not one small bit!  if i do get made redundant, well i'm packing up shop and going on holliday for 6 to 12 months  canada to peru or something, bit of a road trip and such.

as to meauring, it's nowt to do with confidence, i jsut don't care and am too lazy  my cheese mom hadn't been watered in like 8 days and was drop dead deadish, so instead of taking care to boost her back up i just drowned her in god knows how much ph8 water, she's just dandy  i figure i don't need to worry about what i'm giving them until they show signs of hatred towards me. i fucing love being this laid back at times. i've a friend who works on the principal of "what's the point in leaving something till alter? you're still going to have to do it" well because later is alter and right now i am chillllllllled


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2010)

the girls are looking wicked smar3t ya gonna get a nice yield from them, whatcha going with next stain wise? im doing 2 more runs of this blueberry then im gonna swap for bubblegum and PPP.

would recommend making gumby hash with ya trim its easy to do and strong as fuck aswel, made sum at the wkend with the trim from 9 big blueberrys got just over half ounce 15.2 i think.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

evening sambo! nice shout on the gumby, think i'll be doing that next week


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 22, 2010)

bit of an off topic question but anyone know anythgin about blender hash iv done the old butane n metal tube thing an ice bags but have herd a few people on about a way of actually usin some of the leaves not just the thc off them this sounds good to me as extra weight is extra £££ n thats always good lol!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

so an inferior product as a result of adding non-active ingredients. weak! don't condone!

you sell hash on the street then be respectable about it and sell real hash, not cut shit to earn a few extra bob. i think you'll catch nothing but flak for suggesting methods aimed at boosting weight at a loss of quality  no differnt to adding trim and sticks to baggies, makes me mad as hell.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> evening sambo! nice shout on the gumby, think i'll be doing that next week


evening TT yeah was well happy we made some a couple of wks ago with the trim from 12 smaller plants n got 11.2g this batch was with the trim from only 9 slighty bigger plants n got 15.something its well worth doing the hash is proper strong.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i need a new set of cans. i'm reluctantly rocking out on a pair of senheisser shitty mc shits, umm their HD 465, even running through dedicated amps and such, it's just not very pleasant. that's what you get for £30 though i guess. i need more money, and am thinking i might be out of job within a few months, took a look at the profit and loss for this month and oh deary me things do not look good, not one small bit!  if i do get made redundant, well i'm packing up shop and going on holliday for 6 to 12 months  canada to peru or something, bit of a road trip and such.
> 
> as to meauring, it's nowt to do with confidence, i jsut don't care and am too lazy  my cheese mom hadn't been watered in like 8 days and was drop dead deadish, so instead of taking care to boost her back up i just drowned her in god knows how much ph8 water, she's just dandy  i figure i don't need to worry about what i'm giving them until they show signs of hatred towards me. i fucing love being this laid back at times. i've a friend who works on the principal of "what's the point in leaving something till alter? you're still going to have to do it" well because later is alter and right now i am chillllllllled


I love my skullcandy's... about the 4th pair ive had, the sound is perfect from them, nice n crisp, clear and loud, they look good aswell lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah UL come-on m8 your be asking how to make soap bar next lmao


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the girls are looking wicked smar3t ya gonna get a nice yield from them, whatcha going with next stain wise? im doing 2 more runs of this blueberry then im gonna swap for bubblegum and PPP.
> 
> would recommend making gumby hash with ya trim its easy to do and strong as fuck aswel, made sum at the wkend with the trim from 9 big blueberrys got just over half ounce 15.2 i think.


Evening Sambo mate, long time no speak, hows things...

Im hopin i get a good yield from them, anythin over a 4 oz will be a bonus from this grow, not sure what to go with next, still got some more of the BigBang seeds, will see how this smokes and if i like i might grow the other 3 out, or i may be taking a poll on what people think are the best strain and go for a few of each, depending if i throw the grow room in the attic depends on how many i grow, but i think i could get another 2 in this room... just.

Will have to have a look on how to make that, dont wanna waste any of my hard work.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> so an inferior product as a result of adding non-active ingredients. weak! don't condone!
> 
> you sell hash on the street then be respectable about it and sell real hash, not cut shit to earn a few extra bob. i think you'll catch nothing but flak for suggesting methods aimed at boosting weight at a loss of quality  no differnt to adding trim and sticks to baggies, makes me mad as hell.



i hear wot your sayin TTT but not every one wants mega strong shit that mongs you out an leavs you unable to do anythin i know a few people who prefer less potent stuff an hash is usually strong so its not just about the £££ an i dont sell on the street just to a few friends an i often end up given away more than i sell when my mates are short an that an it would be a bonus to be able to pad it out a bit


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Evening Sambo mate, long time no speak, hows things...
> 
> Im hopin i get a good yield from them, anythin over a 4 oz will be a bonus from this grow, not sure what to go with next, still got some more of the BigBang seeds, will see how this smokes and if i like i might grow the other 3 out, or i may be taking a poll on what people think are the best strain and go for a few of each, depending if i throw the grow room in the attic depends on how many i grow, but i think i could get another 2 in this room... just.
> 
> Will have to have a look on how to make that, dont wanna waste any of my hard work.


yeah im good m8 just been busy had a couple of harvests to sort out, 1 i had to trim alone 9 big blueberry monsters took me sumfing silly like 15hrs not fucking fun! 4oz+ of each plant i hope? they are looking fucking nice m8 them buds are gonna fatten up n get BIG.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

im with you on the measuring and watering thing, i do keep an eye on it and i actually write down everything in a lil red book but its only coz my fuckin short term memory is..........


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah im good m8 just been busy had a couple of harvests to sort out, 1 i had to trim alone 9 big blueberry monsters took me sumfing silly like 15hrs not fucking fun! 4oz+ of each plant i hope? they are looking fucking nice m8 them buds are gonna fatten up n get BIG.


Glad your well mate, 15 hrs fuck that, i think i would be crying from the pain, not lookin forward to trimming, i get cramps in my hand when i clean my teeth in a morning... no lie lol.. so trimmin for an hour is gonna have me doubled over in pain, never mind 15hrs..

I dunno, i was just aiming for 4 oz total, but im not sure what i will get, either way its gonna be good... n the buds have fattend up nicely in just 1 week, gettin some propper fat cola's, so another 4-5 week and they should be bending under the weight... should be aswell, nearly used 250ml of cannaboost on those 2 at £20.00... worth it though i think, will be investing in the larger bottle for the next grow... The smell is so fuckin sweet, its like stickin my head between the g/f's legs and inhaling deep, i love it lol, not that she smell of cannabis, well not since we stopped anyway 

cola's
Lily






Olivia


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Glad your well mate, 15 hrs fuck that, i think i would be crying from the pain, not lookin forward to trimming, i get cramps in my hand when i clean my teeth in a morning... no lie lol.. so trimmin for an hour is gonna have me doubled over in pain, never mind 15hrs..
> 
> I dunno, i was just aiming for 4 oz total, but im not sure what i will get, either way its gonna be good... n the buds have fattend up nicely in just 1 week, gettin some propper fat cola's, so another 4-5 week and they should be bending under the weight... should be aswell, nearly used 250ml of cannaboost on those 2 at £20.00... worth it though i think, will be investing in the larger bottle for the next grow... The smell is so fuckin sweet, its like stickin my head between the g/f's legs and inhaling deep, i love it lol, not that she smell of cannabis, well not since we stopped anyway
> 
> ...


 
lmao at the smell between the gf legs lol i no what ya mean tho m8, i said wks ago that you were gonna smash it! n them pics just prove it m8 come-on smar3t you already got fucking 4oz on them by the looks of it! n they havent even hit there biggest growth spurt yet.

the trimming is a cunt smar3t no pussy footin around it sucks but of course its all good in the end.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 22, 2010)

i guess i should av just lookd n saved myself the ear ache

This is by far the easiest and safest method. Save all your clippings, male plants, whatever. Dry them completely. Now take em, and place them into the blender, add the highest quality isopropyl alcohol you can get, they make a 99%, but sometimes you can only get 91%. Thats what I use the 91% it's cheap, like $2.49 a bottle.

Now pour enough in the blender to cover your herb, turn on the blender and wait about one minute, maybe two, but no more than two minutes, you want to use the blender enough to pulverize the herb and have it completely soaked...that's it. It's better to have too much iso than not enough.

I have heard of stories about people thinking they'll get more for there efforts and allowing the iso to soak in for a whole day. This does *NOT* work. It is a waste of time and good herb too, because what happens is you end up soaking out all the impurities too. It'll look green, and taste like shit.

Now comes the tricky part, (but I'm planning on an improvement to this step, I'll include it at the bottom, but I havent done it yet.) get out a bowl, I like a bowl with a flat bottom. Like a cereal bowl. Get out one coffee filter also.

Pour some of the contents into the filter that you are holding over the bowl, as it fills, try to grab the tops of the filter, and close it off so nothing can escape out the top. Gently squeeze the filter, extracting all the iso into the bowl below.

Basically you are all done, all that is left to do is to evaporate the iso, what I do is place the bowl on my monitor for about a day. Obviously keep an eye on it. You could also place it near a space heater. These are about the only methods I am going to condone. Stove top heat is way too high and could cause a fire! In the summer time you dont even need extra heat, the iso will evaporate naturally if left to itself. Evaporation usually takes about a day or less.

Now for some side stepping from the process, as mentioned above, an improvement I want to try is to buy one of those  washable coffee filters that they sell at the market. There about 3 bucks with a permanent wire mesh. Its washable and reusable. (I told ya, I'm cheap)

Another side step to this, is I've found that oil can be a pain in the ass to deal with. Using your razor to scrape it up. Trying to get it off your fingers....yuck! Anyway, after your all done and about to throw all that blender'ed herb out.....toss a little into the bowl and when the iso evaporates...you have black hash instead of oil! 

Taking this a step further, toss a little more into the bowl and you'll have black herb to smoke.

I have tried the black hash and black herb method and I like these much better than the oil. It's cleaner and easier to deal with.
Peace


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao at the smell between the gf legs lol i no what ya mean tho m8, i said wks ago that you were gonna smash it! n them pics just prove it m8 come-on smar3t you already got fucking 4oz on them by the looks of it! n they havent even hit there biggest growth spurt yet.
> 
> the trimming is a cunt smar3t no pussy footin around it sucks but of course its all good in the end.


lol, i have no concept of weight, but i think ur right, on both counts, every time i pop my head in to have a look at them they seem to be fatter, this last 4-5 week is gonna drag though, but gonna be fun watchin em fatten up, i like my girls skinny, but these ladies i want fat as fuck lol


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 22, 2010)

noobidoobie said:


> Nice one. I am going to grow an autoflower so just getting a red spectrum light. I will go for the bigger wattage. Only thing is do i buy one from Ebay? or from a internet store? Anyone suggest a reliable retailer for the UK obviously?
> Also what are your thought on the 300w CFLs are they Rogue?


ebay *basement_lighting_ltd* are not bad or Homewith Bargains is a good seller or there is *charlieshydro1 or *kitbagshop all of these i have used and been happy with them


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> i hear wot your sayin TTT but not every one wants mega strong shit that mongs you out an leavs you unable to do anythin i know a few people who prefer less potent stuff an hash is usually strong so its not just about the £££ an i dont sell on the street just to a few friends an i often end up given away more than i sell when my mates are short an that an it would be a bonus to be able to pad it out a bit


still can't condone it mate  if the client doesn't want to get monged out and unable to do anything, then they either don't hit it quite so hard, or they try and find something sativa which is uplifting and energetic etc. that's like opening a pub and if anyone wants anything weaker than imported russian vodka you just add water and say there you go, that should be a nice relaxing drink  if you need a weaker drink you buy fosters, if you get mashed on fosters, then you simply don't drink quite so much.

and now you're fleecing amtes 

don't mind me, i've no beef against you in person, just an idealist that would selkl 3.5g at £20 if he dealt, nothing but welld ried and cured etc  if only life were that good


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2010)

3.5g for 20quid gone are them days! what happend???


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2010)

shit, just checked my grow, all my plant are over 3 foot tall( a few about 4 foot !!) and i'm only about 10/11 days into flower, think i mit've slightly over vegged the buggers. the bloody tents only 6 1/2 foot tall, ah well shit happens , i suppose i'd rather have that than little stunted buggers.
and tip top , 3.5g for £ 20??? bloody hell mate that was a while ago lol. i remember those days ...although i was payin about £15 for an 'E' back then too.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2010)

still 20 for a hen round here..........


----------



## tamjam69 (Apr 23, 2010)

£25 down here in cornwall !! but my plants are finally ready so no more buying any !


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

morning people, well its friday again so its tick collecting for me, another fuckin day of listening to lies, bullshit and excuses...feels like a party political broadcast. i fuckin hate chasing cunts for tick especially when its mates or even worse there wives/girlfriends and they havent even told their partners that they owe me, i mean my own bro's girl owes me nearly £200 and he doesnt fuckin know a thing about it!!! i've got people out there that owe me hundreds, one guy owes me nearly a grand a pays me about £20 a week, another few owe me around the 1 to 2 ton mark and i swear to fuck the cunts must use an invisibility cloak on fridays. admittedly i always eventually track the fuckers down, the us and uk govts should have sent a squad of dealers out after bin laden, fuck all those billions if i'd been sent out i'd have taken his ak 47 until the cunt paid for the henry he got a week last tuesday.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you think David Cameron's arse gets jealous about the amount of shit that constantly comes out of his mouth?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2010)

lol dura, that's fuck funny  labour should make that into a billboard!

and whoa mate, that's what i call some serious ticks, sod that! old flatmate tried daeling once, but was basically being played himself, by everyone. he took 5 oz off his dealer to "hold" and give back when it was needed, but was free to smoke what he liked and sell what he liked, assuming he paid the money for it. so he starts pounding through the bag without scales, then figures he'll deal, without scales, but the only people he could find who would buy off him were a bunch of kids that apparently had no homes or lives or jobs and sat in the rain in the church door shelter thing smoking every night, and there was one mobile number to get hold of any of em, needless to say he went back one day to collect the £100 odd he'd figured he'd tick a bunch of kids he'd never met and were obv dodgy cunts. i laughed my ass off at him.

then he gives the 4 and a bit oz back, only he's kept it in paper bags for a month and now it's weighing in at 2. oh he got raped, he basically smoked about 1/2 and ounce and was chanrged £540 for it. he payed and everything, didn't stop and think, wait, it all just dried out! he's that dumb, lovely guy, but dumb as they come. just last night he came begging me to help him get a game working. he'd basically taken the executable loader file from the gam directoryt, pasted it somewhere else and then got miffed as to why running the .exe, not a shortcut, from this file would work, sigh.

it looks to be a freaking cracking day out there so i might have to get my ice cream on and go find a cycle path to wander down. i'm being all outdoor and active at present 

and yeah, 3.5g, every here and there a friend will be going out with me etc and they'll suddenly say, hey, should we get some weed etc, so i will always weigh up a bag to 3.5 or 1.75 and and sell on the dot. sold some hash to my neighbour a while back, think he got 4g for £20, i just didn't really care, it was no loss out of my pocket


----------



## imanoob (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey folks,

I ordered a bunch of these from ebay (hong kong)



Can anybody clarify if these are safe to use in the uk? I know they aint sold here as the law/legislation/whateverthefuck is quite strict...dont want to use them and cause a fire!

I did post this question up somewhere...but since the change to RIUv2 fuck knows where it is haha!

All advice/opinions are welcome


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2010)

haha, i guess they are illegal based on our 240v wall outlets, as oppsoed to their not as powerful wall sockets. i've never been able to find any useful info as to why they are not sold, but all i kow is they aren't. 

i can only assume that it is probably for a good fire and safety based reason. 

personally i wouldn't use unless you know an electrician or there is an alectricians shop where you can get a solid factual answer other than morning mumbojumbo. sorry i can't be more help


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah tip top i've been screwed a couple of times but the people that did it are still in hiding, ive got a very long memory and an inversely proportionate temper but its just an occupational hazard, i've actually started to veiw it as the equivalent of paying income tax. i reckon ive maybe lost around 5% of my income so i dont really dwell on it and thers been a few times where ive seen it as a positive thing e.g ive given some fuckin halfwit £20 quids worth of tick and they've fucked off and i never have to see them again, cheap at twice the price. it doesnt happen much now but i got a little over extended when i first stared, just the learning curve i suppose. i was making the move up the tree from dealer to supplier but it was more hassle than it was worth so i just steped back down and to be honest the amount of tension it removed from my day to day life was amazing, i had been so wrapped up in it i was oblivious to everything else in my life. i just stick to a select group with maybe a handful of other semi regular contacts although i'm still in the position that i kinda know everything that goes on locally and i may pick up a few quid helping people make connections and introductions sorta like a handling fee but my new plan is to increase growing to the point where i'm solely doing that but spaced in various locations whereby if one grow get turned/fucked/ripped off ive still got the others to fall back on, and the fact that even in the worst case scenario the court case wont involve jail time, whereas the charlie/ecstasy game is a virtually gauranteed jail sentence. and im too fuckin old now to be arsed with that.


hey imanoob i dont think youll have any probs with ur light fitting because i believe they were removed from sale because of the heat issues resulting from normal light bulbs used not the modern cfls that we use in growing nowbut just to be on the safe side u should maybe test them out with alittle 3 day observation experiment using a small chamber with a thermometer in it and just check, i'll as my electrician mate when i see him later on as he'll provide expert knowledge on the subject, btw what did u pay for them mate?


----------



## imanoob (Apr 23, 2010)

tiptop/dura

Thanks for the speedy replies! Yeah, I will do a test run when im in the house and meausre the temp etc and report back! 

Dura, if you could ask your mate...that would be great...its good to have an expert opinion! I got 6 of them from ebay...total plus postage came to 15 bucks! Not too bad...gonna take a week to get here tho (from hong kong!). I will let you both know how i get on!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey all. Gonna clean up and hopefully put together the grow wardrobe today, those lil guys want that hps light, they told me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

Dura go chasing them on thursday they wont be expecting you haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

lol, yeah don i mite just do that, stand outside there houses and wait on them going to work. just popped a couple of clones in to pots, strain called 'pure gold' i'd vegged them for my buddy and they are some of the nicest lookin plants ive ever seen, strong dark green broad leaves, nice tight node spaceing, even bushing thro out, hope they make it , dunno what the yeild or smoke is like though so if any ones grown them post a bit of info plz.

btw turns out we've got a spy/grass thats been running back to my girl with stories they've read here. naughty naughty ya fuckin rat bastard, i'm pretty certain i know who you are and i'm fuckin positive i can repay the compliment and fuck ur life up, youv've been warned once, there will NOT be a second warnin bawbag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

thats just fucked up man. fuckin ell dura bad news when ya friends are out gunnin for ya.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 23, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, yeah don i mite just do that, stand outside there houses and wait on them going to work. just popped a couple of clones in to pots, strain called 'pure gold' i'd vegged them for my buddy and they are some of the nicest lookin plants ive ever seen, strong dark green broad leaves, nice tight node spaceing, even bushing thro out, hope they make it , dunno what the yeild or smoke is like though so if any ones grown them post a bit of info plz.
> 
> btw turns out we've got a spy/grass thats been running back to my girl with stories they've read here. naughty naughty ya fuckin rat bastard, i'm pretty certain i know who you are and i'm fuckin positive i can repay the compliment and fuck ur life up, youv've been warned once, there will NOT be a second warnin bawbag.


 That's fucked up, do you know some of the ppl here?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

My girlfriend asked me if i wanted to chuck her, I said 'No to save my dodgy back can i just dump you instead.'



Fat cunt.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

i dont think its anyone posting stuff here i think its just an observer that i had told about the site, another grower she knows from her home town, like i said i'm not 100% positive who it is but its narrowed down to a list of one. its ok though i will find out, i never ever forget shit like this.....mite prove amusing actually dreaming up ways of fucking the cunts life up. plus i already know sum stuff about the cunts personal life that they dont know i know...... hehehe and there partner hahahaha. and stuff they dont know bout there partner hohohohohho


i really enjoy this kinda shit.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol, well there's always a silver lining then, isn't there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

who needs fucking eastenders when youve got dura. i think we all owe you a pint for the laughs from ya jokes at the very least


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

true story btw

ex girl woke up one morning and looked at me and asked ' did you have a wank while i was sleeping??'
i said ,rather sheepishly, that i had coz i didnt want to wake her up, so she gets all huffy and says' for fuck sake what better than shagging your girlfriend???'
quick as a flash i replied 'Shaggin sumone else's'

hence the ex


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 23, 2010)

lmfao......


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

nearly power nap time, i can feel the waves gently washing me to sleeeeep


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

I caught a burglar in my house last night trying to rob my tv. I kicked the absolute shit out of him and fucked him into the street.

I could tell from the way he used his arms to protect his head that it wasn't the first time a home owner had given him a beating. The rape, on the other hand, was a whole new experience for him...


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 23, 2010)

Afternoon all 
dura do u think that snitch is after ya bird I hope they pass on lol
y dnt ya change ya name an that we will no it's u 
there seems to be a increase in snitchs on here am gettin a bit para off them coz one of them gets pulled with a g of bush an says u now wat I found on the Internet all people showing off there grows an it's easy for the girls in blue to find us twats 
plus I pulled my White ice down the other day bout 2-3 oz still a bit damp that's by eye gotta borrow a set of dailys of someone it's still a touch damp av always like White ice it pops up round here every couple months realy nice smoke 
av just hit the hey smell I hate this bit.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah bobby i thought about changin my name and i also had a slight suspicion they mite be after my bird( they can fuckin have each other, two birds one stone, fuckin sorted!) fuck it im just not that bothered. (although that shouldnt be misconstrued as i'm gonna forget about it!)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you know that feminism is actually the Latin word for "cant drive".


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

If I had a pound for everytime somebody said I had alzheimer's, I'd have pink cushions


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

My girlfriend has complained that I always "fuck" her. She want's to be "made love to." Apparently my response of "...erm, I could try fucking you slowly. Will that do?" isn't good enough.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

I met this really fit bird last night, while I was shagging her she said "You sure you don't mind that I'm only 13?". I said "nope I'm not superstitious"


----------



## EdwardJohn (Apr 24, 2010)

We have a terrible gritweed situation, and other stuff too I can't even really describe, like mouldy weed almost.
Got my bro in law setting up a grow with me, 5 plants. Lowryder 1month in conservatory (south facing)
1 month under 600watt hps.

Looking forward to it.

Nick Clegg for PM! Reform the drug laws, reform politics, release Britain from the grip of the tabloid papers!


----------



## Doherty666 (Apr 24, 2010)

any one know were i can get a full set-up for around a max of 15 plants starting with 5 and see how they go and rthen maybe more lol
any links shops etc........ let me know please!!!!

cheers guys


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

try e bay mate, jist type in grow tents


----------



## EdwardJohn (Apr 24, 2010)

Most of them are registered addresses only. so deliver to your address, where your card is registered, its proven to be you. I don't want that kinda paper trail!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2010)

then use cash or don't use ebay. i'd never use ebay for growing goods purely because as you say, it could be anyone at the end of the day, as opposed to some reputable online shop with good feedbacl. jonny27892 could simply be a policeman assigned to tracking possible purchases blah blah blhah, i wouldn't trust it. it's only because of who FDD is on this board that i was willing to use my paypal for his pipe. but other than that i wouldn't really trust using paypal for weed related purcahses. (to start with they are not professional companies and it most likely will show as "hydropnic supplies direct" etc on your invoice as opposed to stealthed company names that a lot of shops work under to minimize any potentially embarassing situations at the bank etc.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah bobby i thought about changin my name and i also had a slight suspicion they mite be after my bird( they can fuckin have each other, two birds one stone, fuckin sorted!) fuck it im just not that bothered. (although that shouldnt be misconstrued as i'm gonna forget about it!)


when you confirm that it is who you think it is mate you wanna post his details so every1 else out there lurking knows he's a grassing cunt, personally i'd post them either way just to see if anythings mentioned that way you find out a bit quicker lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 24, 2010)

for got to say hey guys hope alls ok?
got my 6l airpots delivered today ordered 10 and got 11 not a bad freebie lol
decided on a change for the next round going with coco and a mixed selection of nutes
also a complete grow change new everything and done away with the tent gonna build a box to suit about 1mx2mx2m with 2 air cooled lights (power plant)


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

alrite dragon how ya doing m8? 

changing to coco, how come?


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

Cuz coco is the shit lol or something like that, I luurve the stuff personally


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

never used it west read abit about it n why not just go hydro cause with coco aint ya gotta be on the ball with ya PH n EC?


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

not really as much as hydro. With the canna range of nutes and the canna coco medium its pretty much plug and play, ie. tap water with avrg ph of 7.8 plus 4ml per lter coco A + B = bout ph 5.8 or there abouts. I rarely use ph down or up buffers. I aint even got an ec pen lol, i bought a tds meter wich gives u ppm readings but i never use it lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2010)

on the back of coco hydro nutes it steas that after first adjusting your ph (this is using decent water and i assume LUCAS formula, that you don't need to adjust from then on out, the nutes are designed to something, let me grab a bottle. "due to the special composition of this nutrient it is not necessary to adjust ph after initial adjustment"

i'm fairly lax with it


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

i was reading a thread earlier that was saying its a helluva lot better and more accurate to use an ec/ppm meter to check ur nute/water mix even in soil grows, never really thought about it myself coz ive never had any nute problems but coz i'm starting a little hydro job soon i was gonna invest in one of them anyway, seen them for around £30 on e bay( i do use ebay but NEVER with my own details and it always goes to a safe address. do u NEED a meter for hydro or is it just a precaution? any hydro advice welcome, its gonna be a single plant bucket dwc just to give me a little learning project


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2010)

FUCK THIS! when i become prime minister, i'm going to make stupidity a crime against humanity. 3 days, and i just want to punch and shout at him now


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS - Suicidal twin murders brother by mistake.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was at a party with a mate last night when he said "I feel like being sick".

So we fucked a cat.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

Start with a cage containing five monkeys.

Inside the cage, hang a banana on a string and place a set of stairs under it. Before long, a monkey will go to the stairs and start to climb towards the banana. As soon as he touches the stairs, spray all of the other monkeys with cold water.

After a while, another monkey makes an attempt with the same result - all the other monkeys are sprayed with cold water. Pretty soon, when another monkey tries to climb the stairs, the other monkeys will try to prevent it.

Now, put away the cold water. Remove one monkey from the cage and replace it with a new one. The new monkey sees the banana and wants to climb the stairs. To his surprise and horror, all of the other monkeys attack him.

After another attempt and attack, he knows that if he tries to climb the stairs, he will be assaulted.

Next, remove another of the original five monkeys and replace it with a new one. The newcomer goes to the stairs and is attacked. The previous newcomer takes part in the punishment with enthusiasm! Likewise, replace a third original monkey with a new one, then a fourth, then the fifth. Every time the newest monkey takes to the stairs, he is attacked.

Most of the monkeys that are beating him have no idea why they were not permitted to climb the stairs or why they are participating in the beating of the newest monkey.

After replacing all the original monkeys, none of the remaining monkeys have ever been sprayed with cold water. Nevertheless, no monkey ever again approaches the stairs to try for the banana.

And that, your honour, is why I was at the border shooting at illegal immigrants - to deter the rest.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i was reading a thread earlier that was saying its a helluva lot better and more accurate to use an ec/ppm meter to check ur nute/water mix even in soil grows, never really thought about it myself coz ive never had any nute problems but coz i'm starting a little hydro job soon i was gonna invest in one of them anyway, seen them for around £30 on e bay( i do use ebay but NEVER with my own details and it always goes to a safe address. do u NEED a meter for hydro or is it just a precaution? any hydro advice welcome, its gonna be a single plant bucket dwc just to give me a little learning project


i keep looking at them single dwc buckets for a hydro run, only 25quid online.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2010)

im just gaunna make one coz ive already got all the air pumps, air stones etc , just need a bucket and air line maybe cost me fiver. fuck it , its worth a shot.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i keep looking at them single dwc buckets for a hydro run, only 25quid online.


mate, £30 and you can make one yourself that'll grow a good many more than one plant


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mate, £30 and you can make one yourself that'll grow a good many more than one plant


i hear what ya saying TT ive seen loads of theads bout people making them cheap but im shit at making/fixing stuff m8.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mate, £30 and you can make one yourself that'll grow a good many more than one plant


i'm kinda planning on making a larger one in the future but i dont have the space right now, gotta wait on my current grow finishing off( bout another 6 to 8 weeks) so i'm just gonna stick it in my little clone/propagation chamber to see how it goes, i'm not aiming to produce much i'm just using up some spare shit ive got lying around . i got my hands on sum hydro nutes( canna range i think, there lying in a box sumwhere) and ive got most of the other stuff as well. i'll be pickin ur brains at sum point mate if thats ok, bout feeding schedules etc.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

well all i can do is but laugh at all these "8 site DWC" jobs floating around the web. my totes are a good size, i have 4 plants, just 1 plant in the tote is too big and i'm probably going to have to cut out 2 of the runts. 2 plants may be way too much, even for a scrog etc.

but fingers, it's as easy as literally wrapping a plastioc box in silver tape. that is literally the most complicated bit  and buy one that'll hold a stupid amount of water. now they#'re beginning to get realllly thirsty, getting through about 10L every couple of days :O


----------



## tamjam69 (Apr 25, 2010)

hey guys is there anyone in here thats from down in cornwall?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

helford matey boy

ring of fire on it's way :O nose!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

hey tip top, i'm reading my way thru sum guy called Roseman's thread( diy bubbleponics) have u read it and if so what your opinion, it seems pretty solid to me ,simple, well written, concise and informative. https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/234626-rosemans-diy-bubbleponics-tutorial-4.html..i'm only at page 4 but he seems to know what he's doing.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

aye i've read his tutorial. he certainly spells out everything rather clearly, it's VERY wel written, especially the "right, let's quickly recap" bits, very good thinking. and he goes through bloody EVERYTHING there is to know, so is great knowledge.

i will say though, i don't do much or any of it. i keep it as simple as can possbily be. and sterile is not one of them haha.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> aye i've read his tutorial. he certainly spells out everything rather clearly, it's VERY wel written, especially the "right, let's quickly recap" bits, very good thinking. and he goes through bloody EVERYTHING there is to know, so is great knowledge.
> 
> i will say though, i don't do much or any of it. i keep it as simple as can possbily be. and sterile is not one of them haha.


lol, aye mate, i know what u mean about the level of detail, i can read for bloody hours but after four pages of his post i decided to take a break, dont get me wrong i prefer very detailed info but i couldnt read it all in one go!!
ive been checking out water pumps and irrigation manifolds, have u any suggestions mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah mate, no water pumps, no manifolds.

one air pump, a couple of air stones. that is it. it is that simple. you can use water pumps and pipes no trouble, but they're effort, hassles, clog up, and at the end of the day you don't need them. i run my cloner/veg with one pump airstone, and i run the flowering with 2 stones and a bigger pump


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah mate, no water pumps, no manifolds.
> 
> one air pump, a couple of air stones. that is it. it is that simple. you can use water pumps and pipes no trouble, but they're effort, hassles, clog up, and at the end of the day you don't need them. i run my cloner/veg with one pump airstone, and i run the flowering with 2 stones and a bigger pump


so , and remember i'm a fuckin monkey mate when it comes to hydro, does ur bucket/tote water actually touch the bottom of the net pot; is ur net acually submersed in the water? and whats ur cloning/seedling set up? if u know a good tutorial/sticky point me in the direction.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 25, 2010)

DURA 
heres an interesting hydro set up thats got info on building everythin for a good size setup but can easily be made for just 2 plant perpetual 
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

got company atm but i'll write something up at some point.

clones and plants are two different aproaches with DWC.

with clones, when there are no roots, you keep the water level at a certain point, beneath the net pot, and when your air pump is turned on, the bubbles will pop and splash out of the sufface, and as such cause a mist inside the tote and gently wet the rockwool. if the rockwool is too dry you can either raise the water level, or increase the bubbles, and as such if it's too wet (if you pinch the corners gently they shoudn't flood water out) you lower water or bubbles.

once they have rooted and the roots his the water, then the bubbles splashing do not become so important, as the water is aerated, so you then just let them go and it's all good.

so when they're really growing, lots of roots, so long as there is an airstone in the bucket you're going to be pretty ok.

there is also talk from a friend at the store who sais that you should keep lowering the water once they've rooted, as this encourages the roots to grow more and more in search of the body of water. i have not yet tried this but i guess it seems logical. for when i'm mroe adept though.

once you get your first clones rooted, it suddenly becomes very straight forward. very daunting to start with though i'll admit


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

cheers lads, i'll have a look at that ultimate buds and cheers too tip top, i havent fully settled on any one solid idea but its gonna be a dwc i think.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 25, 2010)

I put a post on here lastnite an it has gone 
it said becareful wen ordering off the net coz the hydro guys or delivery fellas are taking notes an then u get taxed 3 months down the line I have stopped using the net an it dosnt matter how small it seems u are just be extra careful folks this post may get deleted peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 25, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/311615-breaks-weed.html grass alert lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

is it just me or is the thread gettin a lil quiet theses days???


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah i no what ya saying dura theres only 5-6 people who even keep this thread going.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 25, 2010)

but i do see quite alot of uk growers who dont bother with this thread?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah, ive seen a few too that dont bother, dont know why coz if we all use it it means we get a better knowledge base of uk growing equipment as opposed to hearing the famous usa phrase 'just go to walmart'. i need to know if i can get it at fuckin b and q!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2010)

im off to bed cya.


----------



## mammal (Apr 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah, ive seen a few too that dont bother, dont know why coz if we all use it it means we get a better knowledge base of uk growing equipment as opposed to hearing the famous usa phrase 'just go to walmart'. i need to know if i can get it at fuckin b and q!!


lol amen to that!


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone know how close you can get to 12/12 without putting the plants into flower were currently getting around 14 and a 1/2 hours of light a day and that increases by roughly 3 minits a day meaning on the 2nd may we will be getting 15 hours and by the 11th of may we will get 15 an a 1/2 hours 
im trying to decide when to put the few slower growing plants iv got outdoors but there way too small too flower so i want to make sure there getting enough light to keep them veging but am unsure if 15/9 is enough light

also another thing i was wondering is i keep hearing people say they had there plants 2 weeks as seedlings 4 weeks in veg an then flowerd 
i have all seedlings under 70w as soon as they pop up from the soil and after 2 days they go under 400w for say 4 weeks an then there flowerd does that mean i have 2 days seedling 4 weeks veg n then flower or are they classd as seedlings for the first 2 weeks no matter wot light there under ?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

i class mine as veg once they start growing. if seeds, the moment they have their first leaves, as clones, when the roots are go. i normally veg for a month, no more. mine tend to stay aorund 2-3ft tall. any more and my light would not be sufficient, even if it isn't as it is now 

i am so utterly fucked but fine, no wonder americans have shit lives, who the fuck enjoys budweiser, i'm on my 6th pint and around 8th joint, and it's 3:30am, i'm pretty much fine. 4 pintsd of stella and 3 oints will ave me rolling across the floor to bed. even if it's same %, bloody piss water!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

i find it takes around 2 weeks from seedling before my plants really start into a 'true veg cycle' at this point they're under a 2 x 55 watt fluro hood, after that i move them under 400 mh or 600 hps, at this time i feel they're strong enough for the more powerful, and hotter, light. then into flowering under 1000 hps( if i can keep the fucking heat down......which i fuckin cant this time coz its too fuckin warm outside, i want the fuckin snow back)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah tip top, know what you mean mate fuckin buds just fizzy piss water, i used to like that chekoslovakian budvarr, they claim it was the original budweiser and the yank company ripped it off, it had a nice hoppy taste and a good kick behind although being a scot i still like my cans of tennents lager although the stuff we get up here is totally different from the stuff they market in england, dont know why though, its not as strong or as mellow as stella but its a great draught pint.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

The Boomerang.

A frisbee for ginger kids.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i was reading a thread earlier that was saying its a helluva lot better and more accurate to use an ec/ppm meter to check ur nute/water mix even in soil grows, never really thought about it myself coz ive never had any nute problems but coz i'm starting a little hydro job soon i was gonna invest in one of them anyway, seen them for around £30 on e bay( i do use ebay but NEVER with my own details and it always goes to a safe address. do u NEED a meter for hydro or is it just a precaution? any hydro advice welcome, its gonna be a single plant bucket dwc just to give me a little learning project


Hay dura, I have an NFT system and stopped using my ph meter after always getting fair ph levels from our lovely scottish water. I never check it now and haven't had any problems with ph so far. I may just be lucky but all that testing and adjusting all the times seems like to much effort to me. just put the water in and fire in the correct amount of nutrients and hope for the best and it seems to be going well so far. Check out the link at the bottom of my post for my journal, I just updated after nearly killing my plant because of lack of water but she seems to be doing fine now.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah, we are lucky with our water up here, my own tap water is almost dead on 6.0 and ive never had any ph problems.if ive got a bit of spare cash i mite buy an ec meter but its not a priority, i was gonna go with a dwc bubbler but i know guys like tip top don't bother with the water pump, ive sourced an older water pump and i'll give it a go but again this is just a little single plant experiment to have a look at the grow rates/pattern and to get an idea of the feeding schedules.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah, we are lucky with our water up here, my own tap water is almost dead on 6.0 and ive never had any ph problems.if ive got a bit of spare cash i mite buy an ec meter but its not a priority, i was gonna go with a dwc bubbler but i know guys like tip top don't bother with the water pump, ive sourced an older water pump and i'll give it a go but again this is just a little single plant experiment to have a look at the grow rates/pattern and to get an idea of the feeding schedules.


Your feeding schedules are really going to depend on the amount of water your bucket holds, my NFT holds 15 litres and I do a full nutrient change once a week at the moment and top it up with water as the week goes by and the nutrient level drops so as to not make the nutrient solution too strong before the full change. Seems to be working ok but i'm sure if I spent more time on it I may get better results but I do have space restrictions so its big enough as it is.

My submersible pump died this week when I accidentally let the nutrient tank dry out and I don't have a penny until the 30th to buy a new one but it doesn't seem to be effecting the plant much as the roots are massive and fill the bottom of the nutrient tank so it's not like they aren't getting enough water. I'm going to be keeping a close eye on it this week though


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

hey guys 
sambo all good here mate just been really busy working and trying to get the indoor and outdoor sorted jusy finished getting the outdoor ready time to start putting the indoor together now this wk,
i'm goona trial the coco against soil just to see the difference between the 2 with the different nutes i was gonna go hempy to cram them in but now i'm thinking 6l airpots will do almost the same job if i add a little extra veg time 
the guy in my hydro shop thinks it'll improve my yeilds if i pay the same amount of care as the last run and it worked out about a 20 cheaper than bio bizz soil and all the nutes so i don't think it's just them trying to make a quick buck but i'm gonna run them both side by side in the same pots to see the difference
oh yeah i got my final weigh in wrong it was 14 1/2 oz i found a jar with just over 2 in in the tin cupboard must have forgot about it coz it wasn't with the others lol 
how's it going your end mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

14 n 1/2 my origanally guess was 15 b4 the early chop! 

im pretty shore from what ive read that your increase ya yields with the coco, soil is old school but very 4giving n imo pretty easy, my prob with the coco is if i gotta buy a ph/ec reader and keep on top of them then why bother with coco n not just grow hydro.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

how is the weed tasteing now then dragon now its cured for a lil bit is the blueberry coming threw? ive only smoked blue cheese once n the person who grew fuck it up.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 14 n 1/2 my origanally guess was 15 b4 the early chop!
> 
> im pretty shore from what ive read that your increase ya yields with the coco, soil is old school but very 4giving n imo pretty easy, my prob with the coco is if i gotta buy a ph/ec reader and keep on top of them then why bother with coco n not just grow hydro.


it was wasn't it mate i forgot about the original 15oz prediction lol
i see what your saying mate i already got the ph and ec pens so might aswell get some use out of them, i don't think theres gonna be much of a difference to tell you the truth i'm gonna treat the coco the same as soil and just keep an eye on the ph fuck the ec i was told i should be checking it in soil aswell but don't see the point hopefully it should be just as easy if not i'll be straight back in soil mate


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how is the weed tasteing now then dragon now its cured for a lil bit is the blueberry coming threw? ive only smoked blue cheese once n the person who grew fuck it up.


i'm not a big fan of the taste mate but every1 loves it a couple of people said they think it's fruity but not me the taste has improved a bit though i think it's just my personal taste mate i was offered my own stuff yesterday .8 for a tenner lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm not a big fan of the taste mate but every1 loves it a couple of people said they think it's fruity but not me the taste has improved a bit though i think it's just my personal taste mate i was offered my own stuff yesterday .8 for a tenner lol


lmao im ashamed to admit that ive been desperate enough b4 and actually brought a gram for a tenner of my own weed. not good.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

haha, i've never pulled anything out of my cab that remotely compares to what i can buy from my dealer. not quite sure what i'm missing, but yeah, nothing but smokable wank. might as well just have a ciggie


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao im ashamed to admit that ive been desperate enough b4 and actually brought a gram for a tenner of my own weed. not good.


lol i would have probably bought it if i was out and desperate lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

ne1 got nefing nice for lunch im fecking starved been up since 6 n only ada bacon roll n that was 5hrs ago im wasteing away lol all 15st of me lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ne1 got nefing nice for lunch im fecking starved been up since 6 n only ada bacon roll n that was 5hrs ago im wasteing away lol all 15st of me lol


lol better watch that figure mate starvation is only a missed meal away lmao i weighed myself the other day come in at 14 1/2st another couple of stone and i'm going on a diet lol waiting on the misses to come home and do my fry up shouldn't be long now hopefully lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

hahahahaha, i eat EVERYTHING. and yet i have never in my life been able to hit that 11 stone mark  the past 5 days have been fun.kfc every day to start with, and then just an ungodly amount of fat, namely in the form of hertz frankfertas and milano salami 

was up unti 5 drinking bud last ngiht and then up at 10, i'm a bit screw faced, got to get out in an hour to get off and do some scrambling on a new bike


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

i was thinking about a diet but i reckon if i stop drinking lager ill drop a stone in a month or two


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

pmsl, ive just started a diet today, me and my girl, im only bout a stone overweight at 13 1/2 but i've developed a little pot belly. its not so much a diet as more planned eating schedule coz i get up at 8am and dont eat for maybe 5 hours, just survive on cigs and coffee but at nite i dont have my main meal till 10 pm and i just eat shit from then on; crisps, chocolate, munchies etc. got a docs appointment for ant abuse pills to keep me off the booze and champix to stop me smoking. i decided the other day thats me off EVERYTHING until i pay all my debts off ( bout 4 or 5 grand i think). ive been paying a gym membership every fuckin month and only very occasionally goin 4 a sauna. my laziness only started a couple of years ago when i passed my driving test, b4 that i was doing mau thai kickboxing and shotto kan karate, i was fit as fuck even though i was heavily drinking but now when i go fishing im fuckin outta breath walking a few hundred yards with all my gear. need to become the lean, mean, shagging machine i was in my youth again.
I remember when snap crackle pop was the sound my breakfast made, now it's the sound of my body.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife said to me, "you need to start doing things for yourself, if I suddenly died today, how would you cope tomorrow?"

I said, "not very well, I'd be very hungover".


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

This girl in a bikini stopped me to ask directions. I just kept saying to myself, "Don't stare at her tits, don't stare at her tits." 
Then she said, "Don't stare at whose tits?"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Why do Paki boys grow mustaches?

So they can look like their mothers.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just had some fat munter congratulate me for joining alcoholics anonymous. 

Oh fuck, so that's what she really looks like..


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

FAT BIRD RODEO. This is a great game to play whilst out with the lads. Start by finding the widest female in the bar and ask if she would like a dance. When on the dance floor wrap your arms around her and whisper something like 'you smell like chips' or 'did you put that skirt on with a boomerang'. Then its all about how long you can hold on, yee haa.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> FAT BIRD RODEO. This is a great game to play whilst out with the lads. Start by finding the widest female in the bar and ask if she would like a dance. When on the dance floor wrap your arms around her and whisper something like 'you smell like chips' or 'did you put that skirt on with a boomerang'. Then its all about how long you can hold on, yee haa.


LMFAO love it. Thats like playing the bucking bronco. Wrap your hand round her hair when you have her doggy style and whisper in her ear that you shagged her sister and hold on for the greatest ride ever.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> FAT BIRD RODEO. This is a great game to play whilst out with the lads. Start by finding the widest female in the bar and ask if she would like a dance. When on the dance floor wrap your arms around her and whisper something like 'you smell like chips' or 'did you put that skirt on with a boomerang'. Then its all about how long you can hold on, yee haa.


lmfao!
lololol


----------



## Angelwitch (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi this is my first ever post just joined so be gentle with me. lol

i am on my first grow which is a 60 day wonder (currently day 30).

planted seed straight into 8" pot on windowsill for a couple of weeks then got 150w cfl 1 blue spec and 1 red. (currently under the red with a fan blowing on plant)

soil is john innes no 2 from wilkinsons mixed with perlite.

im just getting started and gradually buying stuff a bit at a time. so this first grow is a bit of a trial run.

anyway ive gone and bought pk 13/14 and tomatorite but not really used them.

gonna stick with autos for a while till more confident.

so my questions are 1. do i need a micro nutrient solution and if so what do i get?
2. are tomatorite and pk 13/14 ok for veg and bloom?
3. do i need secondary nutes if so what do i get?

there is so much info out there and a million different solutions to buy i am so confused.
can someone please help me simplify things?

thanks for reading i know i ramble. lol. (well i am a girl)​


----------



## rasclot (Apr 26, 2010)

Angelwitch said:


> Hi this is my first ever post just joined so be gentle with me. lol
> 
> i am on my first grow which is a 60 day wonder (currently day 30).
> 
> ...


welcome to riu
pk 13/14 i use 3 weeks before harvest for 1 week i wouldn use it through out the whole grow not sure about tomatorite if ur on a budget get sum bio grow and bio bloom from ur local hydro shop.


----------



## Angelwitch (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi thanks will look into those. are these all i will need? no micro nutes? or are they included. thanks


----------



## rasclot (Apr 26, 2010)

Angelwitch said:


> Hi thanks will look into those. are these all i will need? no micro nutes? or are they included. thanks


yeah thats all i used for my first grow n got 10.5oz from 4 blue cheese plants veged for 4 weeks


----------



## Angelwitch (Apr 26, 2010)

ok off to get those then thanks for the help.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Angelwitch said:


> Hi this is my first ever post just joined so be gentle with me. lol
> 
> i use bio bloom and bio grow ( bout £10 a litre for each, enuff to do 6 plants from start to finish, and still have sum bio grow left) i average about 4 oz per plant under (usually) 600 watt hps.
> these nutes are all u need right now, but like rasclot said use the pk about halfway thru your flower cycle. get a little tin of black treacle(mollasses) and add i tblspoon per gallon of water/feed when u begin flowering(use a cup of boiling water to dissolve it from the spoon and add it to ur water/feed), thats all you need, dont get sucked in by salesman bullshit at this point of your growing carreer you really dont need it .make ur sefl a little carbon dioxide bubbler,(2 litre coke bottle with a hole drilled in the top, 1 teaspoon of yeast, 5 of sugar , 1 pint of water(shake the fuck out of it, .........put finger over hole (trust me it happens!! forget about shit like that too bloody often), sit it next to the plant.
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

How do you know Katie Price has been in your Fridge?

Lipstick on the Cucumber.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmm
how do you fit four blonds on a chair???
.....................turn it upside down...

_bad joke my father used to say.._
what do women and typewriters have in common??
.....................you have to punch information into both of them...

_these should not be viewed in a racial way people they are supposed to be said in a nice way lol. im not racist in fact the first one was told to me by a friend of mine who is black._
what do you call a black woman that pulls her flaps over her head....
.....................a red back

what do you call an aboriginal that's been in the freezer for two weeks?? 
.....................stiff shit

what did the aborigional get for his birthday??
.....................my bike

what do you call a bunch of women piled on top of each other??
.....................a block of flaps

how can you tell when a blond has been using a computer??
....................theres whiteout all over the screen when shes finished

11 blonds and a brunette went out rock climbing one day and are dangling off a cliff by a piece of rope that wont hold.... the brunette says some people are gonna have to let go or well all die....after some time passed and nobody letting go the brunette thinks fuck it and gives a touching speech on how shes going to sacrifice herself for the sake of everyone else. all the blonds clapped


----------



## Angelwitch (Apr 26, 2010)

wow thanks for the advice. will deffo do all you said.

one question though. i read somewhere about blackstrap mollases is that what i need or is it any type?
thanks.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

i couldnt get blackstrap my self although ive been told u can get it in the uk so i just went for tate and lyles black treacle, 50p a tin lol, its almost exactly the same product but in the uk we call it treacle. it does the same job. the only problem with this website is that it mainly yanks that are on it so they always talk about yank products many of which are un-obtainable over here such as fox farm soils and nutrients, y splitter light holders etc also they always go on about nipping down to walmart( i swear to fuck walmarts must be about the size of a fuckin small town goin by the amount of bloody stuff you can in the fuckin place( although the aisles must be pretty wide so that the fat fuckers can walk down them).


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife said to me, "if you could change one thing about me, what would you change?"

I said, "you"

She said, "yeah me".

I said, "no, that was actually my answer".


----------



## Angelwitch (Apr 26, 2010)

ok thanks dura. i did a quick google and holland and barrat do blackstrap so will try that.

and yes i went to florida once walmarts are fuckin huge with fuckin huge aisles. lmao.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to RIU AngelWitch, I love the name!! it's great.

You wont go wrong with Dura's advice and we are all happy to help, just like a big ASDA  Just ask and if we know we will tell you and if we dont we will know someone that does 

Dura: We have WallMarx (oops Walmart) here, its called ASDA and it is owned by wallymart. They just don't sell the guns and banjo's here.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

damn, im looking for a new banjo as well.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Completely wasted a tenner on pay-per-view!



'Jordan look at my dribbling cunt' turned out to be a video of harveys' birthday party!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Completely wasted a tenner on pay-per-view!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Jordan look at my dribbling cunt' turned out to be a video of harveys' birthday party!!


lmao.........


----------



## ROBinBKK (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi UK Growers, I'm a proper noob.....

First grow is DNA's Kushberry under 400w....using coco + and cannas range...


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Hi UK Growers, I'm a proper noob.....
> 
> First grow is DNA's Kushberry under 400w....using coco + and cannas range...


alrite m8 welcome to riu, kushberrys a nice strain how far in r ya?


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Evening all... How is the UK contingency of the RIU masses doin this fine day?

well i been at my new job for 1.5 month now, pretty much argued with my boss every day amd i told him to fuck off on friday, he started askin questions during my lunch, didnt mean to it just came out lol... but im still there, for now, so not doin to bad.... Happy Days.




Angelwitch said:


> Hi this is my first ever post just joined so be gentle with me. lol
> 
> i am on my first grow which is a 60 day wonder (currently day 30).
> 
> ...


I know ur not using Canna soil, but they have a grow guide on there nutes, will give u a basic idea of what nutes to use and when, not sure on your soil though so not sure if the doses would be the same, but should be the same on feeding times and when to use them, not much help, but it might be lol... and welcome to RIU lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

heello, iss tthhatt thhee sshhoop iii boouugghht thhee vviibbrrattorr ffrroomm. yes. ccaann yyoouu tteell mmee hhooww ttoo ttuurrnn tthhee ffuucckkiinngg tthhiinngg ooffff.


----------



## iceman77776 (Apr 26, 2010)

Big up UK


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

evening all, day 14 of flower, the fuckers are all around 4 feet tall and im thinkin im gonna have fuckin ganga trees in a few weeks. happy days, roll on harvest time. kinda expectin 36 to 40 oz, that would be a nice 6 grand tax free in my back pocket and trip to glasgow for a threesome with a couple of non smack head hookers..........in school uniforms.......oh aye.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Apr 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> evening all, day 14 of flower, the fuckers are all around 4 feet tall and im thinkin im gonna have fuckin ganga trees in a few weeks. happy days, roll on harvest time. kinda expectin 36 to 40 oz, that would be a nice 6 grand tax free in my back pocket and trip to glasgow for a threesome with a couple of non smack head hookers..........in school uniforms.......oh aye.


Evening Dura mate

Cant beat havin a ganja tree... how the fuck have they got that tall in 13 days of flower.. im 31 days of flower and standing at just under 3ft, they seem to have slowed down on growin, i think.. wish mine was gonna yield that much, im kinda hopin for min 6oz, got my eye on a 17" Dell laptop at £480, but your idea of a 3some in school uniforms has me more tempted than a lappy lol


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 26, 2010)

Anybody no where i can buy a sense of humour for the wife ??????????????????????????


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

think i mite have over vegged a week but i recon i must be doing sumthin right coz at least 6 or maybe 7 plants out of the 9 are at the 4 foot stage with the other 2 or 3 just under but not by much, the only difference between this grow and my last is ive been using co2 from the start, my nutes and light are all the same, seedling stage was the same. the strans are different, last time was 5 church & 1 la woman, this one is 5 trainwreck,1 moby dick, 1 hashplant haze, 1 la woman and a cheese clone of sum sort. all lookin healthy although the la womans gotta kinda twisted and stretched look to it, my mate had vegged it and had it in flower for a week but i pulled it back into veg for two weeks when he gave it to me. he's a nice guy but a fuckin hopeless grower. you know the kind, spent no cash on equip,ent , its all second hand from mates(myself included) im talkin we gave him soil , perlite, pots, lights the fuckin lot( think he mite have bought nutes but not sure), doesnt have a timer so he fucks up the light schedule and probably the watering as well ,lol. he's a fuckin car crash all by himself. every time i'm up i've gotta help the poor cunt coz he does not have a fuckin clue....... we've all got mates like himl ittle dole dossin stoners, every giro goes to his dealer and he survives on golden virginia, baked beens and white cider.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Anybody no where i can buy a sense of humour for the wife ??????????????????????????


buy a shotgun mate , cheaper in the long run


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2010)

My windows are so clean you could eat your dinner off them. Like the wife does.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

harrrrr, i've been bleeding for 7 hours, all good fun though


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> harrrrr, i've been bleeding for 7 hours, all good fun though


???????????????????


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

i went out with some mates into the woods for a bit of scrambling. one was a pro with a nice race tuned 85cc, just a kickass piss around bike. me and the other guy were both first timers on scramblers, and was using a 125 sazuki soething we'd picked up for a few hundred, he had helmet gloves, TROUSERS and such, i was sat on the back in shorts and a hoody, he gunned it, power bar kicked in, back end goes fucking haywire and next thing i know i've a ripped up leg, which has a hole in it which wont stop bleeding (i think it was crushed under the knobbly foootgrip) and a rather sore chest after landing on the handle. figured fuck that so took the thing off on my own and the other guy couldn't get away from me, apparently i'm a natural (well i've been riding a pedal bike since i breathed, how hard can it be )

we did of course have a few smokes during the process, and we stubled upon a private rally track, gravell track through the woods, fucking amazing.

finnished it off with a pint at the pub with chips  damned good day!

sambo mate, i can't read that "i got bustd with weed and a gun" thread and think he's not just trolling. fucking world class alwyer and harvard degree and shit representing someone as stupid as to be caught in those circumstances. noone that dumb could afford that kind of lawyer  i seem to have trust issues, or the fucking nose of a bloodhound  i know their waysssssssses


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

tt i been fucking finking bout why are you bleeding for ages now! finally an answer lol im shit with bikes m8 allways fall off em although i have rode a 125cc ped all the way from the south of france back to essex took me 20hrs n the bike only done 72mph lol

thats thread i only read the 1st couple of pages n couldnt be bothered nemore, im no crimanal m8 never even been ina police cell but my family r abit different lmao ive got more than 1 member whos done over 10yrs since the 70s/80s n had many a drug/druken chat about what it was like n NEVER have they said nowt bout prison rape apart from its a extreme rarety in uk prison. what with these fucking yanks???????


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

aye man, the thread wasn't popped up in my thing for some reason, awesome day, i really got to grips with the 125 although i never got past 1st gear in the mud. the race tuned 85 was a muhc much more enjoyable ride, very controllable and managable as opposed to the pure adrenalin masacre that is the 125 on the hills (for a first time on a motorbike at least ) me and the other guy that hadn't ridden went out on a field on the way to the woods, i tip topped (self plug har!) a crest and found him coming towards me, and then he was coming towards me sideways across the ground, entertaining stuff. 

i've never been locked up, for real that is  but i know what you mean, blatently all the yanks are so pussified with their guns, they don't really feel confident without em any more, so when in jail, take the next best thing to a gun to intimidate someone! haha.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 26, 2010)

tip top youv just described days i dream about now lol i used to ride every other sunday at a proffesional track altho im no pro lol but as you say the fun is never ending its just a pure adrenalin rush
yov just started me off again now i guess i mught have to get me another moto x bike in a month or 2 

any ways i bought a shit load ov growing gear today i really couldnt afford it but it was to cheap to say no the guy had a whole house running with the set up includin 4 x 600w hps 6 nft tanks an a 16 pot iws system as well as fans filters contractors timerts pumps an loads of other gear an i ended up payin £150 for it includin £15 petrol to go back an forth to collect it all but the 1 thing thats got me is theres a co2 system with it with a timer thats 240v an its all automated but the tube from the top of the cannister is only bout 2ft long so it looks like the whole lot would go into my tent (1.0 x .60 x 2.0) but my concern is the heat in the tent and adding a gas canister to that heat is it safe to put a gas cannister into a tent or should i extend the tube an keep it outside and also is a big cannister like this to big for my little tent ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

fecking hell UB you got all that for £150??? was the grower a smack head lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

aye ultimate, we spent literally hours in the woods. bicycles are fun as fuck, every person in the world, msotly , knows this, so how fucking logical is a mtorbike. it is bloody tiring on the arms (and legs if you're sat shotgun) but it is all, at every moment, worth it. (although a. why do they not have bloody stall limiter things so you don't have to rev constantly, and b. stupid gear system. i can work it but half a click up for nuetral is just annoying when you're thrashing around offroad  i plan to buy a helmet gloves and some boots come pay day. my left leg has swolen up rather amusignly 

that's a fucking nice lot of kit you've gotten yourself, if only i had space to set soemthing like that up. you're either about to get rather rich, or well, imagine trying to smoke everything that kit is going to grow haha, game on motherfucker! jsut gimme a call come harvest!


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> fecking hell UB you got all that for £150??? was the grower a smack head lol


lol thats not all of it theres 2 8 inch ruck extracters 2 8" rhino carb filters 2 6 tube t5 lights 3 70w mh lights an 3 70w hps lights an loads of air pumps timers a big bucket n brain for the 16 pot iws i reckon its gotta have cost about £2500 i was lookin for a extracter n filter an a new light an was gonna pay £220 for them n then i found out about the stuff i ended up buyin i cant really say where i got it from cos its easily traceable altho i will say it was an auction but the guy who sold it "was not" happy lol
im just gonna take a few things from it all that i want an then il sell the rest cos iv no intention of doing a massive grow so iv got no use for most of it but im hopeing to get about a £1000 for it all once iv had wot i want its about time i had sum good luck lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

fair play then UB im no hater good on ya m8. sounds like youve had a SERIOUS fucking touch.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> aye ultimate, we spent literally hours in the woods. bicycles are fun as fuck, every person in the world, msotly , knows this, so how fucking logical is a mtorbike. it is bloody tiring on the arms (and legs if you're sat shotgun) but it is all, at every moment, worth it. (although a. why do they not have bloody stall limiter things so you don't have to rev constantly, and b. stupid gear system. i can work it but half a click up for nuetral is just annoying when you're thrashing around offroad  i plan to buy a helmet gloves and some boots come pay day. my left leg has swolen up rather amusignly
> 
> that's a fucking nice lot of kit you've gotten yourself, if only i had space to set soemthing like that up. you're either about to get rather rich, or well, imagine trying to smoke everything that kit is going to grow haha, game on motherfucker! jsut gimme a call come harvest!



i used to have all the gear helmets body armor everythin then i got a baby fireblade for onthe road the 400cc version an bought all on road helmet leathers boots an everythin an for years never had an accident then i had to move the bike from outside my house one day so we could get a car out the garage an i decided to just blast it round the block wothout a helmetor anythin i hit a bit of oil the back end over took me an i broke my leg in 3 places an broke my ankle an thumb thats the only time i ever rode without safety gear an doctors said if id been wearin my kit id have been ok sods law lol

as for all the gear i bought im just takin wot i want an sellin the rest on i aint got the space or the balls to do a grow to use all this stuff lolunless i can rent a house mm now thats an id,,,, no im selling it lol
it just worked out cheaper to get everythin i want an need this way insated of buyin bits weekly like i have been


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> fair play then UB im no hater good on ya m8. sounds like youve had a SERIOUS fucking touch.


thanks m8 it dont happen very often, me n good luck, lol!!! but it couldnt av come at a better time im seriously in debt an had to borrow to pay for it all lol but this an my grow should put me back into the black a nice way itl be a change to be outa the red after such a long time well fingers crossd


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

haha, the gear is gonna be more expensive than the bike. we got a um sweet deal?  let's say the day before we bought it it had been followed by police copters for an hour and a half haha, you got to buy it when the goings good. it's a 125cc (the engine actually has 124 stamped on it) suzuki bike, it's watercooled, and has a rather expensive FMF (is that the brand, soething like that) exhaust and such. at the asking price we couldn't say no. ironically the other guy drove it illeagally up the road 20m to get it to a hose pipe to clean it. while i stood there holding it for a second, a cop jeep slows down net to us, the goes on it's way. if we'd waitied one minute, we'd have been in bad trouble. later that evening i was parked on the side of the road in my car waiting for my friend to turn around, same cop jeep goes past and into a parking lot next to me, we drive off as normal, drop a friend off and as we're turning around in her road, same jeep drives on past. was rather sketchy. i'd only had one pint but past history was shouting fuck fuck fuck amoung other things  

oh, and front wheel drive cars on gravel courses are fucking hysterical  fuck tires, fuck taking the handbreak off, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, the gear is gonna be more expensive than the bike. we got a um sweet deal?  let's say the day before we bought it it had been followed by police copters for an hour and a half haha, you got to buy it when the goings good. it's a 125cc (the engine actually has 124 stamped on it) suzuki bike, it's watercooled, and has a rather expensive FMF (is that the brand, soething like that) exhaust and such. at the asking price we couldn't say no. ironically the other guy drove it illeagally up the road 20m to get it to a hose pipe to clean it. while i stood there holding it for a second, a cop jeep slows down net to us, the goes on it's way. if we'd waitied one minute, we'd have been in bad trouble. later that evening i was parked on the side of the road in my car waiting for my friend to turn around, same cop jeep goes past and into a parking lot next to me, we drive off as normal, drop a friend off and as we're turning around in her road, same jeep drives on past. was rather sketchy. i'd only had one pint but past history was shouting fuck fuck fuck amoung other things
> 
> oh, and front wheel drive cars on gravel courses are fucking hysterical  fuck tires, fuck taking the handbreak off, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


ha ha fair play m8 sounds like a crackin day, i no wot you mean about the police tho, there always on your case when youv got motox bikes its proberbly cos there so easy to pinch an theres loads of stolen bikes aboutan also most people whove got em use them on roads an anywhere els i know i always have lol with my first bike a kx 60 the police stoppd me loads of times an then when i sold it to a friend the first time thay stoppd him thay confiscated it so you have to be carefull or quick ha ha 
im really feelin jealous right now iv gotta get me another motobike


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 26, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
if anyones interested in some cheap nutrients or free depending what your offerd then contact atami and ask if you can get a sample of there new range 
they will proberbly charge you postage but this set there sending out costs around £58+ so your still getting a good deal an if they just decide to give you there tester range then the postage is free with that and it contains enough for 2 plants full cycle 
its just an idea for any of you who are trying to limit costs as much as possible an still get amazin results



Hi +++,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Thank you for your interest in our products! [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We would love to send you some samples of our newest recirculation nutrition ATA AWA Max with Bloombastic so you can do one m2 test. Are you willing to pay for transport of about &#8364; 25,-? Also I&#8217;ll check if there is a shop near you where you can buy Atami in smaller quantities.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Cheerz,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Sebastian[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Best Regards,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Sebastian[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Atami B.V.
Tel: 0031 (0) 73 522 32 56
Fax: 0031 (0) 73 521 32 59[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]

below is the soil version of the set you should receive but the set you get will be for hydro or coco or similar if thats not suitable for your grow then you need to ask for the soil tester selection which is the free postage option but you get a lot less and i dont think you get the bloombastick which is about £100 a liter and i think your sent about 300ml free with the hydro set 
[/FONT]

Atami Bloombastic ATA Box Set​ 




​ Great Kit for a full cycle of soil grow!​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

morning campers, get out your beds you fuckers, my kid got me up at 7 am so i dont see why i should be the only bastard from the uk on the site awake....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

lol my sofas are coming today so i'm up bro. and it was my mum reminding me there coming that woke me. bless her, looking forwards 2 it so not gonna forget about spending over a grand lol. mentioned u the other day 2 my pal as he went for the bio bizz range. u got any pics of ur grows?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

no mate havent taken any pics yet, just laziness but i think when i go to water/feed tonite i will, i like to keep a few pics so i can look back on them, need to get some batteries for my cam and then try and work out how to work the damn thing coz ive barely used it.
the bio bizz range is a good, solid nutrient, for soil i dont think i'd ever use anything else, maybe a booster like shooting powder or pk 13/14 or topmax at the later flowering but ive had no problems with it at all and my mates all use the same stuff.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2010)

you do really well dura with the bio-bizz cause ya dont use the whole range do ya just the grow n bloom? n not there soil either?

ive never used nefing else although im a lazy git n just buy the whole range carnt be arsed to make cheaper soil or nutes etc.

heres some pics las of bio-bizz plants bio-bizz all mix soil, rootjuice,grow,bloom,topmax,heaven and i think i gave pk13/14 to a few aswel, and i did finish this lot off with ghe ripen which i would highly recommend.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah sambo i just use the two basic products, with a little treacle later in flower. i cant be arsed with all the bloody hassle and expense of multiple feeds and shit, i like to keep it simple just like the women in my life. they are in soil mate, but ive the same approach to that too, i buy 2 x 50 litre miracle gro bags from b&q for a tenner, bag of perlite and bag of vermiculite, it all comes to around £20 and its easily enuff for maybe 15 plants in 3 gallon pots. 70% soil, 25% perlite and 5% vermiculite. the miracle gro has slow release nutes so i dont even have to feed them for about 3 to 4 weeks. its a very simple old school organic approach, my yeilds are pretty good 3 1/2 to 4 oz per plant (although i've had larger) and i've never had any problems with bugs, nute burn or root binding, only issues ive ever had a hermieing and thats down to shit genetics from greenhouses fem'd seeds i think. i'm gonna try a hydro experiment but i'll always have a soil grow on the go coz i KNOW i'm gonna get good gear from it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

ur plants are lookin well btw.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think I've figured out why Katie Price picked Alex Reid.

The last time she went for surgery she must've opted for the possibility to have two cunts.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

erm, afternoon!  tidying day today. i've had guests for the past week and it's a fucking state. after that it's bacon rolls and then lots of work to be done on the plants and DWC buckets. no pleasures for me today it would seem. 

and i'd agree on the biobizz. i used A and B for my first grow, and despite B being a motherfucker syrop that drips over everywhereeee and down the bottle and bahhh, those first plants i tried were pretty damned good, better than what i grow these days


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

the biobizz grow must have treacle or molasses in it i think coz its a sticky as a whores knickers


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2010)

dura72 said:


> the biobizz grow must have treacle or molasses in it i think coz its a sticky as a whores knickers


the grow smells like vegimite/marmite to me.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

I got this hot girl back to mine the other day, we ripped each others clothes off and just went at it on the floor. I had her on her back and went down when she said "Dura, can you take your glasses off they're digging into my thighs?" so I dutifully did and carried on. "Dura" she called again, "Can you put your glasses back on please?" 
"Why?" I inquired
"Cos you're eating the carpet."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm starting to learn a new language called Scottish. It's a mixture of English and alcohol. 

It's fairly easy all you do is drink pints of beer and end each sentence with 'you bastard'.


----------



## gym (Apr 27, 2010)

sup guys just wondering i have a northen lights seed germinating in some wet kitchen roll atm what would be the best light cycle to have it on just growing the one plant for now


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 27, 2010)

gym said:


> sup guys just wondering i have a northen lights seed germinating in some wet kitchen roll atm what would be the best light cycle to have it on just growing the one plant for now


it's up to you mate there's loads of debates about lighting schedules i went with 18 on 6 off but you can go 20/4 24/0 or anything in between


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 27, 2010)

ps gym prob should have said what ever you go with it's best to stick to it when you start it so the plant gets into a routine so to speak


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 27, 2010)

gym said:


> sup guys just wondering i have a northen lights seed germinating in some wet kitchen roll atm what would be the best light cycle to have it on just growing the one plant for now


goods to hear your gettin started id go for 18/6 for germination an veg as iv got a lot of hermies when iv gone 24/0 on germ or veg an not had any when i go 18/6 also i think its more naturall for the plants an thay seem to grow bigger and healthier with a decent dark period
also keep them warm if you can i always germ my seedlings on top of my pc monitor as its on 24 hours an it realy speeds up germination mlastly are your seeds fem cos if there not your takin a risk only growin 1 plant
good luck with the grow m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK. i'm on holliday and just got a call from the boss asking me to come in for a talk about about who shit the company is now doing. fuck fuck fuck. good by job flat car and lifestyle


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

gym said:


> sup guys just wondering i have a northen lights seed germinating in some wet kitchen roll atm what would be the best light cycle to have it on just growing the one plant for now


 i put my seedlings under 24/0 for about two weeks and then 18/6 or 24/0 but i'm of the opinion that 24/0 is much faster; my last grow was 18/6 for around 4-5 weeks and my present was under 24/0 for 4-5 weeks( all different strains) and my present grow was a lot bigger ( maybe too big) goin into flower(15 days ago). i'll continue with my next grow under 24/0 but i'll knock at least a week off my vegging time. i had hermise last btw. whether it was lights or just shit genetics i dont know but i'm more inclined to think it was the latter.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK. i'm on holliday and just got a call from the boss asking me to come in for a talk about about who shit the company is now doing. fuck fuck fuck. good by job flat car and lifestyle


bad news mate, hope it goes ok 4 you.if not just grow more weed and become a dealer; no more fuckin boss or gettin up on monday mornings.


----------



## gym (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys 
i have 2 cfl lights http://www.wickes.co.uk/Energy-Saver-Spiral-Bulb-BC/invt/195316
will they be ok ?


----------



## mammal (Apr 27, 2010)

they'll be ok for about 1 or 2 weeks once the seed has broken through the soil, past that you'll need about 12 more of those, or fewer bigger lights.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

you're all going to see alot more of me. unemployed after 3 years on the job. fucking sucks. need to start planning my adventure then. flying to canada and then am gonna work my way down throuhg america to california and grow dope  bah, this is all gonna hit me for real come tomorrow morning and i'm gonna be really down!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry 2 hear that TT


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

me and you both. i was ready to get out of there, but not willing. i need that income! so i've been offered flights to any destination so i think i will be finnishing up this harvest and then dissapearing into the blue, hopefully with the help of overseass RIUers


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah soz to hear about work ttt mate


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

big up tt mate, all the best for ya! i'm about had enough at my place. its 6 weeks 2moro since my demotion, has anyone contacted me, no. its only £100 a week, dont worry about it. arrrgggg.  the only reason i'm still there is coz its bloody good money


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

join the club man works shit but what can you do join the unemployed?! better the devil you know eh.


sorry to hear shits gone tits up ttt but chin up man, apparently these things happen for a reason perhaps your meant to leave for a bigger adventure!? or maybe your fucked its a big 50/50 but your not daft hence you can make money wherever you land. thats how i think on shit anyways.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah man, i'm 21, it's not like i've just gotten fucked over. i was a bit pissed off that i was the only member of full time staff from the company to actually be laid off in completeness. the rest of the work force were taken on by our mother company, just not me, no room for lil ol TTT

as said, i've free plane tickets and such for anywhere in the world, so i plan on getting out to cananda and then working my way south until i get bored or i find something i can do and enjoy doing. this job was nothing mroe than a place to learn, not a profession, so it's basically all just happening sooner than i'd have liked. already got 2 possbile job offers so it's hardly a shitty day, but well, it still sucks.

here's for a well earned holliday. ent taken a hollliday in 5 years now so i'#m looking forward to it. today does just make me think fuck this i'm buying a tent and fuck you if you want to know what it is! drugggggggs. alternatively i buy a real tent and treck down through america. that owuld be a mission and a half but worth it :


----------



## imanoob (Apr 27, 2010)

dura72 said:


> the biobizz grow must have treacle or molasses in it i think coz its a sticky as a whores knickers


 
aye that biobizz is shit...not as in the shit...just shit haha! did you get it from glasgrow? get yerself round to holland & barretts...molassess is £2.50 a jar (they are freaking massive)...i cleaned the one out near me...the woman was like "wtf does this guy want with this"

i read a few people on this forum say molassess is the secret ingredient for a lot of flowering additives/boosters/whateveruwannacallem


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah man, i'm 21, it's not like i've just gotten fucked over. i was a bit pissed off that i was the only member of full time staff from the company to actually be laid off in completeness. the rest of the work force were taken on by our mother company, just not me, no room for lil ol TTT
> 
> as said, i've free plane tickets and such for anywhere in the world, so i plan on getting out to cananda and then working my way south until i get bored or i find something i can do and enjoy doing. this job was nothing mroe than a place to learn, not a profession, so it's basically all just happening sooner than i'd have liked. already got 2 possbile job offers so it's hardly a shitty day, but well, it still sucks.
> 
> here's for a well earned holliday. ent taken a hollliday in 5 years now so i'#m looking forward to it. today does just make me think fuck this i'm buying a tent and fuck you if you want to know what it is! drugggggggs. alternatively i buy a real tent and treck down through america. that owuld be a mission and a half but worth it :



shit ttt thats bad m8 callin iyou in to lay you off, just keep your chin up, in 6 months youll be laughin about it sayin how glad you are you got laid off or you would have never ...........
best ov luck to ya


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

else i'd never ..grow cannabis in califorrrrrrrrrrrrrnia or somewhere. if it turns out that by residing in a state, i can somehow get a card, bring it on!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

the kid on the floor beneath eems to have gotten a drum kit, and is obviously giving it every bit of muscle he has. so if he doesn't mature a bit more and quieten the fuck down, me and my lovely subwoofer are going to destry him, and on a day like today, fuck any noise complaints!


----------



## noobidoobie (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Again. Well decided to get a 200watt CFL 2700k. Got it delivered yesterday and plugged it all in. Moved it into my grow box and left it to do its magic.
Got up the next day and the thing has gone off. Checked the plug/fuses E40 etc. Everything looked good. Checked on line to make sure I had wired up the E40 correctly( very straight forward)
Spoke to the supplier and have been asked to return it for them to check it( £6 postage). 
SODS LAW


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah sorry to hear that TT, do the states fing m8 could open up all sorts of opertunitys.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

exactly. people are warning me left right and center about the "joys" of travelling on a bit of a shoestring, and to look at east asia instead, but as you say, at the end of the day it's more than a simple holliday, if i can find something worthwhile doing out there that i really love, heck, growing, shooting, racing, whatever, that i can't do here, then that is a massive win. i've tried the whole "hey, hire me asia, i can speak english" and while they'll take you, life out there is not very much fun when you don't know any other english speaking folk in the area other than tourists. the states and canada apeal on the level that i can talk to them  and canadians seems sound as fuck, and i can goto lots of bars in america and start dangerous debates about iraq  wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

oh, and i have a killer english accent, so if love actually is anything to go by, ding! mother! fucking! DING! and i mean it should theoretically be so good i'd be fucking their mothers as well. hahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

i stole a bottle of rather expensive blackcurrant liquer and a bottle of rather fine sake from work before i jetted off, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

no luck ttt but clouds and silver linings buddy , i'd like to go to the states but i'm an ex con with a shit load of previous( no drugs though, fuckin weird!!)so there's no way i'd get in which is not totally a bad thing coz my girl is goin to disneyland with the oldest kid and if i could have gotten in she'd have fucked nagged me to go, and that aint my sorta holiday, fuckin surrounded by fat greasy yanks and screaming kids in the searing fuckin heat with the smell of burgers and candyfloss everywhere, fuck that, i'd rather staple my scrotum to my leg and sandpaper my helmet.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

I went into my local newsagents and I saw that he had put up a big sign saying, "NO READING IN THIS SHOP"
I grabbed 4 bars of chocolate, took them to the counter and said, "Which of these is the Dairymilk?"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

A cooker.

The female version of an xbox.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

haha, i love that first joke. i never reply to them but jsut keep them all coming  they crack me up.

everytime i've gone to the states, there's been massive polava and id checking and searching of my luggage etc, all in the name of some such beurocracy that deems my father being the rather high powered fellow he is, a security threat, spying, hell, no idea, but yeah, we get drawn away into the back corridors every time. bloody stupid anoying.

i've been there a few times, always west coast, san diego, san francisco, mainly the big places, and as such ave vistted ocean world place and theme parks etc, and yeah, it's gross, like a pikey carnival on the local commons, you just don't wanna go there! but on the other hand i've met some amazing people and had some really really good talks with them and such, so i know that there is humanity out there, under a rock in some dessert gulley somewhere, so i fancy getting into all the back roads of the US and such. find a local and steal his jeep kinda thing


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael O'Leary of Ryanair goes into a Dublin pub and asks for a pint of Guinness.
' That will be one Euro please , ' says the barman.
' That's a very fair price, ' replies O'Leary.
' Would you like a glass with that sir? ' asks the barman.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Apple have released a new gadget exclusive to the uk that the americans just can't seem to get their heads around. theyve named it the.....

iRONY


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

i joined a dating agency last week,where it asked what kind of girls i like i answerd page 3 girls.i heard nothing back and couldnt figure it out until i discoverd the p key on my computer had stopped working.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Statistically, 9/11 Americans won't find this joke funny

The other two won't understand it


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 27, 2010)

HELP PLEASE HELP !!!!!

today iv re-potted 6 of my larger plants an thay have started showing problems the leavess are rolling up from the sides so the leaves look like tubes there is deffinatly only 2 things that have changed an that is the hight the plants are now at is 3/4ft higher so possibly getting too hot being closer to the light and secondly is the new coco/vermiculite thats been used too fill the pots around the original rootball an coco, when new the coco is pressd and dried into small slabs that have to have 8L added to them to make them expand to original size i use 90% coco an 10%vermiculite this mix was made last week an it is possible i added nutrients with the water when i made it and once repotted today i waterd with a 1/2 strength nutrient mix so nute burn is also a possability 
iv just flushd them all and raised the light but would like to work out wot the problem was/is thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

it is very common for plants to show drastic signs of stress after a transplant. give it a few days and it should be normal i'd have thought


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 27, 2010)

god i hope so there the 6 biggest an best lookin, i have repotted a few times before an never seen anythin like this tho


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

ive had leafs doing that although it sorted itself out, its possibly a reaction to shock although i do know that plants will curl or turn away from light if its too close in a bid to save themselves from getting burned. i dont know anything about growing in coco though mate.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Premature Ejaculation The Movie



Coming Soon


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2010)

There's a white guy, a black guy and an Arab walking along the beach and they see this lamp lying on the floor, they rub it, and a genie pops out.

Genie says,"You each get one wish, choose wisely." 
The Arab speaks up "I want, all my people to be happy, wealthy and free and back in our home land." 

And so, genie - Poof!! All the Arabs are in back in Asia. 

The black guy speaks: "I want all my African-brothers to be happy, wealthy and free and back in our home land"

So, genie goes poof! And all the blacks are back in Africa.

The genie turns to the white guy and asks "What's your one wish?" 

The white guy goes, "You mean to tell me all the niggers and pakis are out of Britain?"

Genie goes, "Yeah." 

White guy replies "Well, I'll have a Coke, then."


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

[youtube]4DE2ggufnMw[/youtube]


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Peeps you might find this usefull..... http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 27, 2010)

cheers lpool some usefull info there, im interested in the re veg idea if i ever get to harvest lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2010)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> cheers lpool some usefull info there, im interested in the re veg idea if i ever get to harvest lol


ive done done reveg a few times, always found the second crop the best...........


----------



## imanoob (Apr 28, 2010)

dura, you need one of these

View attachment 905228

Those jokes are woeful


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

Why dont ppl put there just harvested plants out in the wild to reveg and go again? urll already have a good root ball and itll be hardy as u want


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

fucking great idea there westy i might just have a bash at that this weekend


also @ultimate buds id recommend flushing the slabs of coco before you put your babies into the stuff even after youve broken up the slab, a lot of companies say they flush the salts out before they package them but some dont and some that say they do dont do it as well as they should. this could quite easily cause allsorts of probs. 

actually next time jut buy the loose coco its a lot less fuck on than having masses of coconut fibre in the bath


----------



## imanoob (Apr 28, 2010)

that is quite a good idea...will be a challange getting these 4/5 footers out...would be something out of "Weekend at Bernies"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

10 characters


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

howdy, eyllow spots on leaves? more nitrogen?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

afternoon peeps, life is bearable.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

and i do like a bear, shaved and greased.,ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

A woman got her period unexpectedly on whilst on the tube. She jumped off at the next stop and ran to the nearest chemist and got in the queue, desperately keeping her legs together to prevent any leakage.

Behind her in the queue was a pervy chap who kept eyeing her up. So when it was her turn, she whispered to the guy behind the counter. 

Woman: A box of tampons please

Chemist: Sorry love, say that again.

Woman: I'd like a box of tampons please.

Chemist: Sorry my dear, why are you whispering, I can't hear you.

Woman: I need a box of tampons quickly, hurry up.

Chemist: One more time please, I really can't hear a word you're saying.

Woman: (shouting now) For God's sake. I just need a box of bloody tampons!

Chemist: Oh I'm sorry my love, we don't sell second-hand goods here.


----------



## handyandy32 (Apr 28, 2010)

u must be in ireland lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

think i sussed it out. an EC of 3.5 does not seem to be order of the day, canna's site only takes it to 21 for 1 week i think 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8649012.stm
what a nob


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

hey guys need a bit of advice 
here goes i was gonna grow in the attic but i went up there earlier and the heat building up means i'll have to insulate every inch plus sheet it all off etc etc works about a grands worth with my grow box thrown in, well it's safe to say i haven't got a spare grand now after getting a new car and paying off our debts so i was thinking a new tent and just throw it in the spare room again here comes the probs the neighbours hate me after kicking off last time we had a surprise inspection yesterday not exactly a surprise we had 1 days notice ( blatantly trying to catch me out) so what to do if i go with the attic i'll only get 1 crop if i'm lucky coz i want to move and it'll be 1 very expensive crop or say fuck it and run the risk and go for it again in the spare room this will be very risky after all the agro that's been going on the last couple of weeks, other things to consider the attic will take about a month or so to sort out and will leave me skint, the spare room with a new tent can be ready to go in a week with the tent be delivered and we'll be ok for money, the police don't really come into it coz i'm not bothered about them in the slightest after all what can they do apart from taking my shit. so what ya reckon guys i really want to get up and running asap and all i got going now is my seeds germing for the outdoor at another place, cheers lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

dude germ some seeds and start an outdoor somewhere. sounds like their on to you, id look to move before setting it up again alternatively vent your heat out of the chimney thats where heats supposed to go!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2010)

hi people, been using biobizz bloom and now just bought bioizz grow, i find it strange that it says on the grow to be used through veg and flower. why bother making bio bloom, dont get it.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude germ some seeds and start an outdoor somewhere. sounds like their on to you, id look to move before setting it up again alternatively vent your heat out of the chimney thats where heats supposed to go!


i got some beans germing for my outdoor mate, their definately onto me but what can i do i'm stuck yer for another 5months now i can vent via the chimney easy enough but the prob is the heat in the room itself the roof is cheap slate and felted so i'd have to insulate it and either use plastic sheeting or plasterboard it off and then with the floor and my box it's about a grands worth if i do all the work which isn't a great deal but i'd have to do it in parts and it'll put things on stop for a few weeks, don't get me wrong i wouldn't want to deal with the old bill but i think the risk would be worth the gain i'd get a bigger tent 1.2x2x2 almost twice the size of my last tent so should be able to get about 10 plants in it, i think it would work out about a grand a month profit going with the tent with the attic it would take nearly all my time here just to cover the costs and get 1 crop for profit which wouldn't work out alot unless i went all out and filled the whole room which i wouldn't fancy doing here now, i think it's a all or nothing situation to be honest mate either way i go but i really don't want to stop til i move i just got all my new gear ready to go all i need is somewhere to put it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi people, been using biobizz bloom and now just bought bioizz grow, i find it strange that it says on the grow to be used through veg and flower. why bother making bio bloom, dont get it.


look at the npk ratios mate i used it on the last batch and they turned out lovely i used a little of the grow all the way through but dropped it down to a couple of mil and cut it out all together for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

man dragon its a tough one but id probs stick the way you are all that work for 5 months to pull it down n move. 

maybe take a leaf out of dura' book, if youve got a mate that smokes with a spare room split the crop with them ?!?!


----------



## shane343 (Apr 28, 2010)

i get the same as lozac123 seen as i am also in ireland :/ sucks dick...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2010)

i just find it odd that they make 2 for the same thing, yeah going to try all the way through, not over the moon with the bloom unless its just my un green fingers.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man dragon its a tough one but id probs stick the way you are all that work for 5 months to pull it down n move.
> 
> maybe take a leaf out of dura' book, if youve got a mate that smokes with a spare room split the crop with them ?!?!


i know mate a bit of a nightmare i got loads of mates that smoke but wouldn't trust any of them enough to put my plants their the 1's that would have space are pretty much a waste of time i've already had that thought but haven't been able to find any1 with enough common sense i gave my 1 mate a chance by giving him a plant i started in my wardrobe and he swore he'd keep his mouth shut safe to say i heard about the plant i gave him off several of the lads so scrapped that idea and just wrote the plant off, i'm desperate to get underway again, gonna go with the tent fuck it and see what happens cheers mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

how much air traffic do you get over your house? pesky pork chopper in the sky flies over mine every night twice. easy way round it is whack it up in the loft vent to where ever and run your lights through the daytime. only time the plod use the heat cams is when their looking for scrotes in the dark hiding in gardens. no need for it in the daytime.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

plod use heatcams during the day over my neighbourhood on a daily basis. althogh there is no point during the summer as roofs will be fucking hundreds of degrees. i was having a smoke on mine last summer and fell down as was bare foot and was too hot to climb down before i got burnt


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much air traffic do you get over your house? pesky pork chopper in the sky flies over mine every night twice. easy way round it is whack it up in the loft vent to where ever and run your lights through the daytime. only time the plod use the heat cams is when their looking for scrotes in the dark hiding in gardens. no need for it in the daytime.


their over mine all the time mate pretty much everyday i live by a hotspot for trouble usually stolen cars etc trying to ditch the old bill by the bottom of my road because of a narrow road leading to massive park type area i'd love to go in the attic but it's ridickulously hot up there now i can't imagine what it'll be like in a couple of weeks i know the landlords had to insulate the floor up there to keep the heat out of the bedrooms so without fully insulating i'll never be able to control temps it feels like it's up in the high 20's up there now it took about 2mins before i started sweating heavily up there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

hahah i remember you saying your house was on tv lol which proves a point though maybe your just being para cos they didnt come a knocking?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

maybe mate i'm not usually the worrying type quite the opposite to tell you the truth but i just don't know what to do now i can't help but think i'm asking to be caught lol i just can't stand the thought of not growing due to the neighbours and landlords, the way i look at it is i'm not hurting any1 and like you said the attic is a lot of work to pull it all down after 1 crop and possibly make next to nothing on it, the misses reckons i'll be locked up within a week of setting it all up we even bet a blow job on it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

i just had a thought i think her para is wearing off on me wouldn't be so bad but she doesn't even smoke lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

lol dragon. doesn't sound good if the nighbours etc are already riled up over this kinda thing.

and yeah, my house was on a cannabis documentary, "right, so how does this helioctopter work?" "well absically, if we head over to here, i'll show you what we look for" next thing i know they're FLIRing my rooftop haha

and yeah, i'm still very sketchy over it, i mean i just gave a colleague a free laptop cus he was after one, and i've jsut realised that it may very well have alllll my RIU details etc saved in the browser. not cool!  but oh well, fuck it really. i know he is sou/nd enough to say nothing to nooooone if he does somehow add 2 and 2 together.

but as people have reasured me, i'm using a 400w lamp, it's hardly going to stand out when you consider there are radiators under every window (stupid idea putting them next to windowssss, clever builders, just turn the heating on for the heat to get gobbled up by the cold glass, whey) and that my computer puts out more heat than my light


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

well i'm a gonna mate gotta go to the hospital and find out if there gonna take my apendix out been in agony with it since last night i should have gone yesterday but wanted to sort out what i'm doing first, i'm gonna go with the tent i think and on the plus side if i do have my apendix out it won't stop or slow me down fingers crossed lol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol dragon. doesn't sound good if the nighbours etc are already riled up over this kinda thing.
> 
> and yeah, my house was on a cannabis documentary, "right, so how does this helioctopter work?" "well absically, if we head over to here, i'll show you what we look for" next thing i know they're FLIRing my rooftop haha
> 
> ...


i thought don was on about me mate my house was on tv aswell they were chasing car theives and they hid under a 4x4 outside my house and they were over top with the camera lol not a cannabis programme though mate lol yeah the neighbours are well and truly riled mate theirs defo gonna be some more falling outs over it either way it's gone to far now not to, i know they'd love to see me taken away in handcuffs even if it was only for weed they grassed to my landlords last time saying the smell was coming through all the walls and drifting out into the street and spreading down the road but in my defense i was sat in the living room trimming it all up for about 15hrs lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

haha, you need yourself a little pressure bubble that you sit in to trim. the smell just can't be controlled. i had my landlord inspecting the flat the day after i harvested and had it all hanging to dry in the non ventilated cupboard, lots an lots of remarks about the smell, i just told her what can i do, the weed i bought is too good


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

right i'm a gonna the misses thinks i'm gonna keel over if i don't get to the hospital sharpish take it easy guys hopefully i'll be keeping my insides and i'll be back later if not be 2mo or the next day lol
cheers for the advice don always appreciated thankyou mate 
happy growing all fingers crossed i'll be back soon


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

bah, 1 day unemployed and i'm getting texts and phone calls about meeting new bosses and such. it's break time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

hahahahh grow before apendix! + rep for the commitment man

stay safe and happy growin


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

dragon go with the tent mate, its easily the best option. i was gonna go with the loft conversion as well but after lookin into cost, time hassle etc it was unfeasible , the tent is a closed, easily controlled, clean environment and if u move home it comes with u, the loft is full of spiders, bugs and mold spores, its an option but unless you own ur home or its along tenancy council house i'd say your throwing money away. im defo a tent man unless i get a house with a spare bedroom.
@del666, i use bio bizz grow and bloom mate and like dragon says use the grow all the way thru to give them extra nitrogen keepin ur leaves green but slowly drop it from 5ml per litre down to 1 and then stop at the last 2 weeks mate. ive found it to be a solid feeding schedule and got decent yeilds


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

sigh, i need motivation today. my 4 cheese girls that are meant to be going into flower, well i can't be fucked, they're not getting covered in mould, root rot, can't be fucked.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

Abstinence makes the church grow fondlers


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

My wife's so ugly, when I'm shagging her I fantasize about wanking.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

it would appear that 6-7pm is little boys drum practice. i shall now proceed to duet...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

My ex-girlfriend broke up with me and sent pictures to my mobile of her giving her new boyfriend a blow job.
But I'm not bitter ...

... I just thought it would be nice to forward them to her mum and dad.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8650254.stm

i love that the BBC has to make a formal apology today, over one viewers complaint dating back to 2008  fucking pathetic country this eh


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

this country is fuckin mental, we bomb the fuck outta muslim states( not that i'm complainin, im a fuckin nazi) and then we apologise to some fuckin yid because of a topical tv comedy offended him with the use of the word jew. fuckin abul hamza struts around screaming treason and we pay for the stinkin camel jockey to take the government to court. fuckin streets are over run with pakis and poles and london looks like downtown darfur with fuckin coons, i cant turn my tv on and watch anything that doesnt have arse bandits in it and i,ve got fuckin womans lib doin my nut saying women should be payed the same as men when its been proven time and again they don't physically produce the same amount of work, fuckin multi taskin means your not concentrating fully on the job in hand you fuckin dumb bitches. ive got fuckin liberals tellin me i cant smack my own child or beat the shit outta a burgalar , ive got fuckin politicians telling me to stop takin drugs like there degree was in fucking medicine and ive got fuckin local councils threatin to take my local pubs licence if and i fuckin quote 'serve any one who appears to be intoxicated' THATS WHiT I'M IN THE PUB FOR YOU FUCKIN SPUNK GARGALLERS!! ive got fuckin tv presenters telling me how to live my life and what to wear ,buy, eat and how to fuck my bird. ive got traffic cops sayin that i'm not capable of drivin and holdin a fuckin mobile phone at the same time and ive got school teachers teachin fuckin calculus and trig to window lickin little scrotes who will be lucky if they could use a fuckin floor brush AND THEN IVE GOT THE FUCKIN HEALTH AND SAFETY EXECUTIVE . FUCKIN STINKIN BLACK, PAKI, NIGGER, FENIAN, MUSLIM ,KIDDI FIDDLIN, NON WHITE NON PROTESTANT BASTARDS , JUST GET ON A BOAT AND FUUUCCCCKKKK OFFFFFF AND TAKE FUCKIN JEREMY KYLE WITH YOU. 
cunts


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

haha. word dura. especially on damned women. certianly in an office environment they can be as productive, but where i used to work  it was mainly me and two 35-40 women, lovely people, and they'd always have a go at me for not cleaning propperly, yet id turn around and order them to remove a bunch of signs from out front, and they'd refuse because they were too heavy to lift out of thier stands. i almost walked out at that considering creative employment had them on the same wage as me!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah tip, fucken equality until there car has a flat tyre that needs changing or take the bins out.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

HAHAHA, innit. had a woman with a mazda rx8 with a flat battery, a common problem with that car, walk in and demand me to get my car and jump start it. we put the leads on the wrong way around abd everything got very smokey very fast


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

lol, nearly done that myself a few times. i dont actually like workin on cars but i seem to find myself under a car bonnet at least once a fuckin week, people assume that because ur a tradesman that u can turn ur hand to anything, im a fuckin painter for christs sake!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 28, 2010)

just-eat.co.uk is sweet lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

im onna diet katt.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

haha, nice katt, but i am set up where i live. i can literally throw my money at the front door of the chinese resteraunt from my kitchen window, then there are 2 indians, 5 pizza places, abour 8 pubs, and a hanful of resteraunt/cafes within 100m of my flat  never go to any of em other than the chinese though  supermarket beer and food for the win on the whole


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

I Know how to win the general election!
Now that I have your attention Gordon, I dont really know how to win the elections, but just wanted to tell you I fucked your daughter last night.
Yes Gordon, the dead one.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gordon Brown called a woman a bigot. No Gordon she just hates Pakis invading our fucking country.

So get it dealt with.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 28, 2010)

For those of you that use/used biobizz, what strength did you start them at and how old?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

i start with 2 or 3 ml per litre of bio grow usually around 4 to 5 weeks after germination but i use miracle gro soil that has nutes in it so i'm always a little cautious with my first feeds


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2010)

i started with 2ml of each after they were about yay high (6") and then gave it a week before going full scale. that was my first grow though so listen to dura, he seems to churn out the ounces and pounds from what i read 

anyone know how to way fuck you i'm a gherkin in german? i figure it must sound pretty damned butch!  i love the german alnguage, so bloody agressive, everything about it wants to make you carry a fat fucking bat! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG just been to visit my girls and they fuckin stink,they are flashing everything mate. They are like slags waiting to be fucked........LOL.....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

cheers tip lol, im ok at the basics although i would say i dont feed with every watering at least one watering a week is just with pure water, like i said i work with miracle gro so i'm always a bit cautious, ive never ever had nute burn and i dont really fuck around with a tried and trusted method although i will try a few tweaks here and there.plus i dont work anymore so i spend all fuckin day reading about growing methods, i shit u not, ive spent more time reading up on this subject than anything ive ever done in my life.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, we are gonna give the lil ones some grow tonight, they are looking pretty sad and hopefully it's cause they are wanting nutes


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

So fuckin happy.....


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

W Dragon Your neighbours have made you Bang On mate. I would'nt do another grow in that house mate. Your asking for it if you do...................


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

lol lpool, ganja heaven budddy, my plants are lookin fine too so i know that happy father feeling. im gonna try and get sum pix up this week......couldnt find fuckin batteries for the cam earlier.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mate im going mad, just took pics, and cant find USB lead ...... Woke the whole house up looking 4 it .............LOL........


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

hey lpool does the N.Y.W.A stand for 'you'll never wash again'....i know what you scousers are like when it comes to the old soap dodging lol.....either that or its 'you'll never work again'


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

LMAO Cheeky bastard.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

You cant even spell it right.... LOL


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

i remember back in the early 90's the west ham fans singing (to your tune) sign on, sign on, with hope in your hearts , coz you'll never work again. fuckin cockney cunts.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

lol, i just noticed my spelling.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

The mancs do it as well..


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

You been on the lemon tonight Dura ?????


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

na mate im just sitting chilling surfin the net, when uv got kids its the only time of the day when u get fucking peace to sit down and just fuck around.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

I no mate im the same ... All in bed now and ill be up till stupid oclock looking at shit on the net, and tomorrow be knackered......
But i just love the peace at night....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

im just heading for the old wanking chariot rit now, my bloody back hurts and my arse is numb coz ive been here for about 4 and a half hours non stop and probably around 5 hours extra thru out the day.....feel like im hard wired into this fuckin site sumtimes. cya tomorrow buddy.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

Later lad..


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2010)

A husband says to his wife, "what would you do if I won the Lottery?"

She says, "I'd take half, then leave you."

"Excellent," he replies, "I just won a tenner , here's a fiver..... now fuck off!"


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 28, 2010)

Went the gym today and was in shower afterwards with this black guy ....

Its true what they say mate.......



The cunt robbed me wallet...............


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 28, 2010)

has anyone els found that greenhouse arjans strawberry haze is really sensative the 2 small black pots an the 2 big black pots with white stripes round em are all strawberry haze 2 are great an 2 are shite at 18 days same as the bag seed in the other large black pots, ansame shit with my 5 greenhouse cheese in the yellow pots (12 days) the one furthest right is same age as the rest but tiny ? so all the fuk ups are from greenhouse the bag seed are better lol!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

i've harvested my strawberry hazes and most definately will not be growing it again. as you say, very sensitive, one grew okish, one grew freaky, both were a PITA and got burnt and suhc regardless what i tried and were overall just a bitch to get finnished.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00s7svh/Party_Election_Broadcasts_Labour_General_Election_2010_28_04_2010/

the whole way the election works now jsut pisses me off. i have yet to really watch or hear anything positive from any of the parties over what they plan to do for US as opposed to them just bitching and pising and moaning about how the other is a dick so vote me instead. well ok, he's a diuck, what're you doing for me instead? well i don't know because you havn't stopped bitching about the others yet. 

what a bunch of cunts, some days i just wish we had more guns around number 10. are we allowed to make a citizens arrest for fraud if they break all their election promises?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Went the gym today and was in shower afterwards with this black guy ....
> 
> Its true what they say mate.......
> 
> ...


a scouser getting robbed....oh the irony.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

ive almost given up on politics tip top, ive studied it at collewge and uni, ive been involved at grass roots and i even considered standing at my local council elections but ive become so disillusioned about it it could make me cry.. fuck them all, i'm just gonna grow and sell drugs for ever and when they eventually have the common sense to legalise it i'm gonna hire my self as a free lance consultant on growing methods , this should be around 10-15 years from now so thats my pension plan in place. in the mean time im goin back to uni to pass the fuckin time and stop my head turning to mush.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00s7svh/Party_Election_Broadcasts_Labour_General_Election_2010_28_04_2010/
> 
> the whole way the election works now jsut pisses me off. i have yet to really watch or hear anything positive from any of the parties over what they plan to do for US as opposed to them just bitching and pising and moaning about how the other is a dick so vote me instead. well ok, he's a diuck, what're you doing for me instead? well i don't know because you havn't stopped bitching about the others yet.
> 
> what a bunch of cunts, some days i just wish we had more guns around number 10. are we allowed to make a citizens arrest for fraud if they break all their election promises?


 I agree there, I'm really unimpressed with the amount of ads that just say something like 'I let whatever number of prisoners out of jail' and just slag off Brown or whatever, it's like yeah, he's a tard, but it's annoying that the ads are just saying that and not giving any indication of what they will do or why you should vote. 

I just kinda stopped paying attention to politics to be honest, as I feel it just gets me pissed off with nothing to do about it. I am trying to figure out how stuff works over here like lol. All I know is the Lib Dems support legalization which is ok with me haha


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

What does impress me though, is the amount of anarchy symbols over the political signs... I've never seen so much sign graffiti, it's class lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

does it really matter who wins? politicians have become so bland and uninspired it all becomes one big long liturgy of tedium. i despise thatcher and all she stood for but at least back in the 80's you actually could name most of the cabinet and shadow cabinet, they had personalities even if u didn't like them , they had opinions , even if u didn't agree with them. modern day politicians are bland, insipid robots, all toeing their respective party line, not an original thought amongst them. empty suits mouthing empty promises to an ever increasingly uninterested electorate, hopes and dreams melting away like ice in ur glass on a warm summers day, the picture is bleak but theres nuthing to say as life trudges thru a world of grey.......ahhhhm fuckin depressed now.


----------



## imanoob (Apr 29, 2010)

where do all the uk folk purchase stuff online thats tried n tested (Safe)?
Another UK member suggested'

http://www.growell.co.uk/
and/or
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/

But they dont have some of the products in after...was wondering if there are any others I should be using?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

imanoob said:


> where do all the uk folk purchase stuff online thats tried n tested (Safe)?
> Another UK member suggested'
> 
> http://www.growell.co.uk/
> ...


 I guess it depends what specifically you're after and if you have any actual grow shops near you. We've ordered off hydrohobby.co.uk and are quite pleased with them so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

i had the gypsy kiss last night, left my dehumidifier on while i went out till about 10 got home the tent was at 29C room like a sauna thought FUUUCK. looked at me girls, first time in 2 days and their day off done ish. thought fuck it the heat wont matter for another day.

the mrs hears a bang at about midnight asks me to get up n check the plants, make sure nowts fallen over or on fire etc, grumpily i got up n went in nowt wrong temp at 30C thought fuck it n knocked the light off thought id try this 48 hrs dark before chop for a change. 

3AM all hells breaking loose theres fucking rozzers everywhere out me back door down the street the pork chopper over the house like literally i thought it was landing on the roof. search light on in rozzers climbing fences the lot. chasing some unlucky sod. 

my lass was in bits, tears shakin the lot thinking were fucked the heat camera will have clocked a 30C room etc etc

thank fuck id knocked the lights off


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

i use both of them but i also use ebay, what exactly are u looking for?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

don, not cool! i don't blame your missus at all! fuck that!

check this, i have a 300w cfl, 400w hps, 2 computers, around half 500w of sound on most of the day, lights etc, and i'm paying £9.87 a month for electricity


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

holy fuck don i'd probably be try to flush plant pots down the bog and setting fire to my grow room at the same time , or possible sharply exiting the house and leaving the mrs. with it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> don, not cool! i don't blame your missus at all! fuck that!
> 
> check this, i have a 300w cfl, 400w hps, 2 computers, around half 500w of sound on most of the day, lights etc, and i'm paying £9.87 a month for electricity


 ive not paid for electricity for over 4 years now, i keep changin providers when my bill goes nova, then i phone them up with differnt names. same goes for phone bills, sky etc, i've never paid council tax. i am true child of the welfare state and you can thank thatcher for that. i recon i pay enuff tax thru alcohol duty, fuel duty on petrol, and tax on cigarettes as well as vat. they can go and fuck themselves, i aint payin for shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

just hitting up my previous flatmate with a bill for just shy of £200, he seems to think that by blocking me on all his emails and such he can get away, little does he know i control his entire security deposit (we opted to say fuck you deposit protection scheme) so he can either play nice or lose twice what he owes. yay


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

thats the way to do it tip top. when u have them by the balls u control their hearts and minds....dont think it was Confucious that said that though.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

indeed. it's about time i got out the trimmers and did a little bit of rather urgent damage control on my DWC buckets. i've found that the plants must all be the IDENTICAL height, else well, i have one that has simply eaten the other three. just devoured them whole!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

what do mean by eaten tip top, im almost due to start my dwc so i'm kinda lookin for any advice.....while i think about if uv got say 4 plants in the one larger bucket what do u do if they grow at different rates anyway, is that what ur talkin about?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

Why do old people drive so slow? 

You would think that with their time being shorter, they would be the ones that come tearing up behind you screaming out of their window... 

"GET OUT OF THE WAY, I MIGHT DIE."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

Have no friends not equal to yourself.
Confucius, The Confucian Analects


scary thought


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> what do mean by eaten tip top, im almost due to start my dwc so i'm kinda lookin for any advice.....while i think about if uv got say 4 plants in the one larger bucket what do u do if they grow at different rates anyway, is that what ur talkin about?


i'll grab a photo. basically this was my first try so i took one clone, and then took the other 3 a week later when i realised i could pullit off. before flowering there was maybe a 2 inch difference between the lot. now the one that was a week earlier is all i can see when i open the cabinet up. i have to pull back all it's branches etc to find failing under-lighted plants desperately trying to grow underneath it  you GOT to train the fukc out of em. either SCROG it or lollipop it, don't let it turn into a bush!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

I rang up this porn company yesterday to buy a few DVD's, I was going through my list when I came across the title, Cumshots Deluxe 2, as a joke I asked the guy on the other end if I need to watch Cumshots Deluxe 1 in order to understand it's sequel.
He actually went and got his manager who assured me, "I think you'll be alright, it's mostly just cumshots."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

think i'll probablky lollipop when it comes to thatstage, ive never tried scrog and havent really looked into the full ins and outs of it, mite actually spend the day researching it.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8651066.stm

fuck that fuck that fuck that. makes me mad


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8651066.stm
> 
> fuck that fuck that fuck that. makes me mad


thats just fuckin wrong, even buying the spouse a fuckin chip roll is helping fund the (brown, smelly, sandal wearing, camel shagging, bomb making) cunt.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

Ugh, that's retarded, don't get me started! It has cost me so much time, effort, money, planning, paperwork, more money, etc just to move here to marry my man... it's like a fight to be allowed to be a functioning member of society, I've paid over £1500 for my 2 visas so far and I'm not even allowed to work yet... I COULD be working and paying taxes and shit, but NO lol. Meanwhile they are handing out free houses and benefits to these dumb bastards who just want to be lazy, I mean come on this one paki bitch was granted all that just because she was seven feet tall. I may not have been here long, but I really love this country (the country itself) and am appauled at how quickly all the lovely things that make this land with such a fab history and culture are shoved aside to agree with the muslim culture for example... I guess I can see wanting to give people an opportunity but I fucking hate that it's like we're bending over backwards and dismissing UK culture just to fit the lifestyle of a bunch of people who are probably not here legally, or don't work or pay taxes or anything fricken constructive. It's not like I moved over here thinking shit should be handed to me or it should be more 'american' to make me feel at home... fuck no, I moved to England cuz I like England and it's history... not to go to subway and choke on fuckin turkey bacon ARGGGG. Lol sorry, had to rant


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol go forit girl.ur absolutely spot on katt. the uk has one of most diverse and intersting histories and cultures of any country in the world, as a nation we've contributed to the world probably more than any country in modern history, our language is testament to that but here we are with a very defined although fluid culture and were being forced to accept a religion/social belief structure that is medieavel and restrictive of personal freedom, we as nation threw off the shackles of religious control as far back as edward viii. the intolerance of islam, and all i need to say is that any non muslim is considered an infedel , is in complete and utter opposition to our secular democracy with its rights for women and freedom of political speech. these people are not reasonable and will never fully intigrate because anyone not totally agreeing with there point of view is a heretic and an enemy who they claim can be justifiably executed in the name of allah. george bush stated that he would 'bomb afghanistan back to the stone ages' but their minds were already living in that era.
kill them all, they have no place in a modern world and no desire to see others live a different way.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol you know, I try to be peaceful and non racist (I still really enjoy a good racist joke or stereotype lol) but I'm really leaning towards the exact opposite on the muslim side. It's being taken over where I've come from in Minnesota as well, just before I left, there was a town I went to uni in, maybe population 55,000 or so and our govt went and shipped in 10-15,000 muslims... ridiculous! and that's only that one town, def not the only one. I don't think I should be able to turn a corner or walk down a street and be confused about what country I'm in.


----------



## Franko9847 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello just a quick post

wanted to ask what *soil and nutreints* i should get from the local wilkinsons....?

I'm planning on getting a lowryder 2 grow on in the next couple of days...

thanks.


----------



## marcopolo1981 (Apr 29, 2010)

manchester here!! £210 an oz for blue cheese theres lots of other stuff knocking about @ anything from £140 t0 £220 an oz
its gettin way to expensive thats why ive started my first grow


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

don't get your nutrients from wilkinson! as to soil, never been to wilkinsons, and only ever made up my own soil mix. john innes no2 was my base soil though.

and dura, i've been looking at scrogs and dabbling into the reading, but it seems like a bit of effort to me, lollipopping seems muh more straight forward.

girls are now halfway through their 5th week, think i might just say sod it and give these just 8-9 weeks as opposed to the 10 they are meant to get.







what you see is pretty much 1 plant. there are two plants hiding away in the right and left corners as you see it in the picture, and then one monster at the back with a medium girl at the front corner. but as i say, the two small ones are doing very very little in comparisson.

this is how i like to treat my mothers  sod taking care of em


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

i use miracle gro (( its got nutes in it) but my friends use westlands (bout £10 for 2 x 50 litre bags)althoughiwhen starting from seed and clone u should buy a small bag of seedling/cutting soil(bout £3)also ge ta bag of perlite and mix it 75% soil to 25% perlite, if u want get a bag of vermiculite and add maybe around 5-10 %(reduce 5% of both soil and perlite), i do. nutrients i personally only buy from hydro shop either in person or over the net, i use biobizz grow and bloom, £10 a litre for each, good solid old school organic nutes , easy to work with and decently priced produce a fine yeild. there's a multitude of alternatives on the market so its really up to you.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

ur babys lookin well fine my man, nice bud sites and luscious green colour but ur mommy looks real thirsty, poor bitch looks parched.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

By the way guys, if anyone hasn't looked at our grow journal yet and wouldn't mind, could you? We've killed 2 already and starting to have issues with our others so if anyone can help advise that would be great!


----------



## Franko9847 (Apr 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i use miracle gro (( its got nutes in it) but my friends use westlands (bout £10 for 2 x 50 litre bags)althoughiwhen starting from seed and clone u should buy a small bag of seedling/cutting soil(bout £3)also ge ta bag of perlite and mix it 75% soil to 25% perlite, if u want get a bag of vermiculite and add maybe around 5-10 %(reduce 5% of both soil and perlite), i do. nutrients i personally only buy from hydro shop either in person or over the net, i use biobizz grow and bloom, £10 a litre for each, good solid old school organic nutes , easy to work with and decently priced produce a fine yeild. there's a multitude of alternatives on the market so its really up to you.


So i could use this stuff from start to finish with a lowryder?

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Compost/Miracle-Gro-All-Purpose-Growing-Compost-20l/invt/0240279


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 29, 2010)

Franko9847 said:


> So i could use this stuff from start to finish with a lowryder?
> 
> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Compost/Miracle-Gro-All-Purpose-Growing-Compost-20l/invt/0240279


 Miracle Grow and Organic Miracle Grow soil are totally different!! Organic nutes are much less harsh than chemical ones... Obviously Dura can testify to the organic being good, but I think normal Miracle Grow is gonna be too much for your plants man. There are people who use it successfully, but to be honest, I think more people will say to avoid it.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

lots of people use MG soil apparently fine, but i've read awy too many horror stories about burning seedlings into the ground to want to risk it myself


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 29, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Lol you know, I try to be peaceful and non racist (I still really enjoy a good racist joke or stereotype lol) but I'm really leaning towards the exact opposite on the muslim side. It's being taken over where I've come from in Minnesota as well, just before I left, there was a town I went to uni in, maybe population 55,000 or so and our govt went and shipped in 10-15,000 muslims... ridiculous! and that's only that one town, def not the only one. I don't think I should be able to turn a corner or walk down a street and be confused about what country I'm in.


iv ogtta agree with you, dura, tip top an everyone els its fukin crazy we cant support our own but we welcome these c***s with open arms an new bank accounts iv spent around 3 of the last 6 years living in spain an turkey but mostly spain an your welcome to go to these countries an stay there "if" you can support yourself theres no free handouts no council houses an no benefits an becouse of this theres very few imigrants only the ones who are passing thru headin to the uk
meanwhil im stuck in the uk after splittin up with the missis an kids an i end up gettin £48 a week j.s.a to live on while i try 2 sort myself out an was stuck on the waitin list for a flat for 2 years now if i was muslim id get 3 times that money an a fully furnished nice new house
this country is so far up its own ars trying to please everyone that its ended up pleasing no one


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

Franko9847 said:


> So i could use this stuff from start to finish with a lowryder?
> 
> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Compost/Miracle-Gro-All-Purpose-Growing-Compost-20l/invt/0240279


thats the very stuff i work with but remember i said to use a seedling soil for the first couple of weeks and i never use nutes until around the 5th week, my plant are always well established( at least afoot in height) before i add liquid nutes to the water when i feed, to be honest ghe plant will tell u when it need nutes, the leaf colour will lighten but u gotta check them every day for this, wait a few days too long and you'll cause yourself problems mate,


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

well im off to the school to pick up the kid.....dunno what kid, i'm not in a fussy mood today.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

yup, i do not agree with the BNP's methodolgy, but god damn give them a hand for having the balls to voice very serious and very sensitive issues. the rest of the country somehow, think they are nazi's and that immigration isn't a problem and that i'm a terribile person for not hating them. i get massively insulted by peple because i think they are onto someone. i can't sit here and ocmprehend how the rest of the working BRITISH population do not turn around and ask what the fuck. anyone read about that nigerian guy who's married a 13yr old girl, directly against law etc, so he's turned around and said fuck you i will follow no law that contradicts my religeous principals and practices. he see's paying the parents $100,000 to marry their 13yr odl girl as absolutely right because mohammed married a young girl. news flash, mohammed is a fucking stupid sod who should be defaced at every opportunity

i searched google and was amazed at how hard it was to find an offensive cartoon about mohammed. might make a template and go around spraying something all over immigrant areas. get em all riled up till they bomb us once more, and then we jsut sick the fucking sas on them. 

children are no longer allowed toi play in the sun at promary schools etc, they are constructing shade shelters etc, it's just too dangerous and too much of a risk to let them catch a tan, and yet they are happy to try and push law through allowing kids to carry "ceremonial daggers" in school. so if my religion revolves around carrying a samuari sword, katana etc, can i take that to school? it's just a piece of clothing, an accessory, it's not actually used as a wepon in my religion, they'd probably have me in jail for carrying an offensive weapon ebfore i even got the issue to court!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

as were on a political vibe, this should raise a titter

http://ow.ly/i/1g5M


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

pmsl don , i liked that.
yeah tip i know exactly what u mean. i'm an ex member of the bnp, i walked away becoz it didn't agree with certain liberal views i hold but for a great many years i shouted about the rights for whites being eroded and at that time i was young and didnt have the perspective i have now, i believed i was a racist or more correctly i was tarred as a racsist but after time passed i realised i was just a guy who was proud of my own racial heritage and my country's achievments and yes i totally agreed that britain had commited crimes and mistakes in the past although i powerfully believe that we have always tried to redress the balance, not always succesfully i admit,i fuckin hate things like the mobo awards because if i were to try and start a white only music award ceremony the fuckin media shit storm would be incredible. you all know exactly what i'm talkin about. I AM NOT A NAZI BUT I AM PROUD TO BE WHITE AND BRITISH, IF OUR POLITICIANS DONT DO SUMTHING, AND BLOODY SOON, THERE IS GOING TO A SERIOUS BACKLASH AND I'M MORE THAN HAPPY TO TAKE PART ON THE FRONT LINES.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

did you know that 10% of my city is somalian, and i think i read that soething like 95% of these are illegible to vote, and yet the story was based around the topic of how can we make their voices be heard.

there are i think 5 secondary schools in the city where 10% of pupils are somalian.

this is not taking into account any of the other folks, the poles the chinese every other middle eastern country, add that onto your 10% and you have to be thinking fuck that! no wonder councils have no money they've no tax paying folk living there!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ur babys lookin well fine my man, nice bud sites and luscious green colour but ur mommy looks real thirsty, poor bitch looks parched.


cheers dura, they are indeed rather pungent and icky sticky, but i checked the EC yesterday and it was sat at 3.5 instead of around 1.9-2, which is serious fucking abd news, so drowned the things in water for a night but there is still a lot of leaf damage as a result. it appears the EC/PPM rises as the water falls and not drops  

and i don't give a damn about that momma cheese, stupid thing getting all burnt on the light and such, i only bother feeding her once a week when she starts to look on deaths edge, ent wasting nutes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

thats your cheese mother!?!?! dude you want fuckin shot


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2010)

blacks, browns or whatever, they are more racist than any white person


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats your cheese mother!?!?! dude you want fuckin shot


well i've technically got 4 other mothers available  but yes, that is my main mom that all my clones come off, and i treat her like shit  i just let her grow and burn up against the light until it's clone time and normally chop off about 25 clones and re-veg, i let her get reallllll nice an thirsty in that tent  why not, she can hack it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

lol exodus mission HQ will be onto you to like the rspca to a badger baiter


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats your cheese mother!?!?! dude you want fuckin shot


tell me about it lol if i found my mothers lookin like that id be gutted
especially with a quality strain iv been tryin for ages to get an exodus cheese as im stuk with the greenhouse,s cheese 
i just couldnt do that to my girls but you must b good at wot your doing tip top as that would die on most people
dont worry about wastin nutes on it just giv it council pop its gotta be better than nothin your girls in flower look nice tho especially for 5 weeks


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

i do nothing special to her! sometimes if she looks thristy i jsut chuck a glass of un-ph'ed water on her that i was drinking the night before  they don't die too easy. i have found over the past few months that they'll take an unbelievable amount of shit, like when i ripped that branch off and left a hole the size of jebodiah in the mains stem  only killed one plant to date and that was thanks to a 2 prong ebay ph meter, gave it my first attempt at a flush but forgot to ph the water and it all just got a bit worse haha


----------



## imanoob (Apr 29, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> I guess it depends what specifically you're after and if you have any actual grow shops near you. We've ordered off hydrohobby.co.uk and are quite pleased with them so far.


Hey man, thanks for the reply! Checked out that site, seems decent...I appreciate you posting man!

@ Dura

Was wanting to buy a Lumatek 600w Dimmable ballast (i can pick it up from growell) but i wanted a parabolic shade too...so was just trying to find somewhere which sold it all in one go (...but was also safe). Dunno if you seen this one Dura, but another shop up your neck of the woods (Ugrow...doesnt sell that ballast im after...but a shitload of other stuff)


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i do nothing special to her! sometimes if she looks thristy i jsut chuck a glass of un-ph'ed water on her that i was drinking the night before  they don't die too easy. i have found over the past few months that they'll take an unbelievable amount of shit, like when i ripped that branch off and left a hole the size of jebodiah in the mains stem  only killed one plant to date and that was thanks to a 2 prong ebay ph meter, gave it my first attempt at a flush but forgot to ph the water and it all just got a bit worse haha


well if them 4 flowering are clones off that mother lol!! then it shows how resilient thay are which is a good thing as i put out my outdoor crop over the last couple of days an today its pissd down all day so im hopin mine are as resilient as yours lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.norfolklights.com/lumatek-600-watt-dimmable-ballast-p-2240.html try in here imanoob


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had to cut my holiday to Wales short just because of my new afro haircut.

I just bent over to tie my shoes....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

The swingball.



Tennis for Ginger people


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the difference between Dawn French and a Garden Shed?

Dawn French no longer has a Spade in her


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

DRUG DEALERS. Turn your users into fun aquariums by cutting your gear with sea monkeys.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

[youtube]VTQ4hHrV7yI[/youtube]

uhhuh, there are no unskilled immigrants coming into england eh? tell me jut why it is the supermarket is run by foreigners. i hardly class cashier as skilled work! i can't wait for this election, it's gonna be hilareous, everything will fail! i wonder what'd happen with a hung parliament with lib dems anti-prohibition ideas  FIGHT!

anyone watched hot tub time machine? looks rather entertaining haha, it's so black, so impossibly black


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

i was actually goin to vote for that cyclops cunt but on the strength of that he can go fuck himself, i'm voting lib dem.


----------



## growwwww (Apr 29, 2010)

lib dem woo 



ALL PEOPLE IN UK THIS SAT MARCHES ALL OVER

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=168683309547


LOCATE UR LOCAL CITY AND ATTEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(unfourtantely i cant because im working on a festival but if u can get off work for it should be good! )

if ur in london people are meeting near the cafe at hyde park near serpentine road


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2010)

I ordered a Chinese takeaway, and when the flatface turned up, I said
"How much", he said "£20"
So I said "What's the name of Jordans monged up son" and he says "Halfey Plice"
I said "Great, here's a tenner now fuck off"


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 30, 2010)

pick and mix seeds have an offer on at the moment for *20% off* for a limited time only. To qualify, place an order before *7th May 2010* and enter the code *NEW0410* at the checkout. *Make sure you use capital letters, no spaces and click 'apply' after entering the code.*


*its a good site for trying a mix of strains as you can buy single seeds of all strains*


www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 30, 2010)

hey guys i'm back with my appendix still in we think? got chrones and had a op about 4years back called a right hemicollectomy and they should have taken my apendix out but they think it's been left in and can't find the surgical notes so they just left me to wait til they found it or the surgeon comes back and see if he remembers, so i waited til half 4 in the mo about 12hrs and gave up and come home the cheeky fuckers wanted me to stay and wait in a waiting room with hard seats that you can't sit on coz they kill your arse and i can't sit down properly anyway coz i'm a bit chubby and my gut pushes on it lol so just gotta wait now til it gets really bad and get an ambulance and hope they open me up, i been on the blower to them and they want me in so they can keep an eye on me but i'm gonna wait it out here at home with a joint and hope it gets worse quick to get it over with it's been just over 2days now and it's driving me nuts but gotta stay home the nhs doesn't supply weed lol
on a better note i got the misses to order me another tent got a 1.2x2x2 budbox on the way so hopefully that'll be here 2mo big fucking smiley


----------



## dura72 (Apr 30, 2010)

good to hear your still alive but just prior to going under the knife is there any chance of putting my name on your will for your grow equipment....i'll come and weep at ur funeral mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 30, 2010)

dura72 said:


> good to hear your still alive but just prior to going under the knife is there any chance of putting my name on your will for your grow equipment....i'll come and weep at ur funeral mate.


lol no probs mate have to take it down though i'll have it up and running 2mo if it turns up, be putting the misses to work lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 30, 2010)

i'm giving up fags, haven't had fags for 4 days now, woop woop, had to cave in and buy some green though and i've got myself a couple of things to help me out.


----------



## kaya`smum (Apr 30, 2010)

Saved a sigular seed (the only one) from a nice pungent smelly. 
Planted it in short 7" wide pot in multipurpose/seedling compost on a very bright Southish facing window sill in early April.
Germinated over around three days. 
Water fed for 14 days.
Moved on to a large (10") pot with multipurpose/seedling compost roots appeared to be forming well, plentiful and healthy.
fed a 1/4 streangth dose of tomatoe food (NPK 2-2-6)
i have an alternative of (3.5-3.5-3.5) not really sure which is best for which stage ?????
also worth mentioning, three other Ganja plants of a different strain are in the same vasinity, i am aware that as soon as plants are old enough to sex, males should be removed.
plants are currently getting around 13.5 daylight hours.
. any hints n tip greatly appreciated


----------



## Charmwah (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Dura, advice duely taken 

I posted a thread earlier and Duras told me to ask the knowledgable people in the UK growers thread, so... Whats the deal with this Bush Master stuff? I only ask as i've just started a wardrobe grow, got just under 4ft to play with and was wondering how to keep my height down. At the moment i'm playing with some thai stick bagseed to test out my set-up. Its fairly basic; a custom made lighting rig running 5 x 30w Daylight CFL's for vegging, 7 x 23W Warm White CFL's for flower, with scope to add more. To clarify, i'm not looking for mad yields, I just wanted to see what could be done with the cheap energy saving stuff that I had lying about already. 

Any and all comments gladly recieved


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2010)

stupid british gas, shoving and nudging me into submitting my own readings online, finally do it and they reply back saying the readings are drastically different and to re-check them. well sod them they're right so you cna send your own people out next time  makes the whole paranoia jump in and say uhhhhuh, maybe we should send an electricial around to check all your fuse boxes and such are working propperly yadayada


----------



## dura72 (Apr 30, 2010)

evening peeps, im fuckin bored, back on the wagon and it sucks donkeys cock.


----------



## Tee Five (Apr 30, 2010)

Im not from the UK but I would like to give out shout out....because in Canada we love our hertiage. The war of 1812 FTW! I must go there some day because it is my where my hertiage lives.

Canada <3 The U.K.--come visit us and you'll see!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 30, 2010)

Today my doctor told me that, if I don't change my ways, I'll be dead within a year.

I replied, "I'm a 38-year-old Scotsman. I've had a good run."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tee Five said:


> Im not from the UK but I would like to give out shout out....because in Canada we love our hertiage. The war of 1812 FTW! I must go there some day because it is my where my hertiage lives.
> 
> Canada <3 The U.K.--come visit us and you'll see!


you working for the canadian tourist board t5??


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2010)

shout to Canada. I've never met a wank Canadian, all sound as fuck. I will hopefully be heading that way before too long 

anyone tried Tuborg beer? funky bottle caps and a damned good brew. £8 for 15 

what you need dura is hungry hungry hippos, either that or give hulk vs wolverine a watch, that tickeld me, HULK SMASH LITTLE MAN! HULK STRONGER!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 30, 2010)

ive drank tuborg, they were the main sponser at a festival i was at( cant remewmber what festival but thats nuthin new!!) and spar does it . its a nice lager. havein a sniff and drinkin non alcoholic wine lol....fuckin sad


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 30, 2010)

kaya`smum said:


> Saved a sigular seed (the only one) from a nice pungent smelly.
> Planted it in short 7" wide pot in multipurpose/seedling compost on a very bright Southish facing window sill in early April.
> Germinated over around three days.
> Water fed for 14 days.
> ...



sounds a bit young to be givin it nutrients already an you could do with at least 16 hours light try usin a cfl for a few hours when it goes dark


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2010)

evening dura, just stuck some pics up of my home made hydro system. u made urs yet bro?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 30, 2010)

not yet fingerz but im just about ready to get started, i was out today buying a few things i got a 20 litre box with lid for £3.99 and ive got my net pots and i checked out my air pumps, really need to get hydroton but as im only doin one i dont want to buy a huge bag.i,ll get it alltogether next week probably


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2010)

cool mate look forwards 2 seeing some pics  was really impressed with the roots coming out of my "net pot". got an airstone in there now. swing by and check it out when u got a min.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 30, 2010)

do any of you guys hav a longer than normal dark period when changing from veg to 12/12 ? - also if your using say 18 hours of light during veg from 8am till 2am when you change to 12 hours of light your cutting the light time by 6 hours do you take 3 hours off the start an 3 off the end so its on at 11am an off at 11pm or just turn on at normal time an off after 12 hours on at 8am an off at 8pm

dura can you tell me the size of your tent cos you were saying about only havin adequate room for 5 or 6 good size plants an iv got 14 in a 1,1/2 ft x 2,1/2 ft x 6ft cupboard. im puttin 7 (regular) into flower today an am gonna order a tent for the other 7 so im tryin to work out wot size i need


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

4' x 4' x 6 1/2'( 1.2 m x 1.2m x 2m) , the tents big enuff that four people could stand in it, two people facing the other two, the way i grow (in ten litre/3 gallon pots) is just to let my plant grow, i dont top or lst and i dont really prune, i might lollypop a bit if the strain ive got is exceptionally bushy, i'm probably gaunna have tae do that with my trainwreck this time around coz there fuckin huge and bushy as fuck. i'll take sum pics tonite(ive been sayin that for weeks but i keep fuckin leavin the camera behind), a tent the size as mine is perfect for 4 plants allowing them room at the side to get reflected light b, u could put 5 in but no more than that, i tried 6 but it was too many. ive currently got two tents this size and if got 5 plants in one and four in the other, the one with 5 in it is all trainwreck and like i said in another post i think i went too far with my veg im at day 19 of flower and there all between 4 and 5 feet and very busht, the tents maxed out, the other tent has 4 different strains; cheese, la woman , moby dick and hashplant haze, theyre all fine and around 3 to 4 feet and lookin good. ive heard of people putting there tents on the side and using it for sog or scrog or lst growing but i just cant be fucked with all that kinda work so i just let mine grow in a more natural way. i could say that my growing technique is to let mother nature do her thing but the reality is im just a lazy cunt.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

I had sex with a girl called Intel last night.

I fucked her up her bum... bum bum bum bum.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

Oscar Wilde said sarcasm was the lowest form of wit.

But then he never lived long enough to watch Loose Women.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

A couple in their nineties are both having problems remembering things. During a checkup, the doctor tells them that they're physically okay, but they might want to start writing things down to help them remember.
Later that night, while watching TV, the old man gets up from his chair. "Want anything while I'm in the kitchen?" he asks.
"Will you get me a bowl of ice cream?"
"Sure."
"Don't you think you should write it down so you can remember it?" she asks.
"No, I can remember it."
"Well, I'd like some strawberries on top, too. Maybe you should write it down, so as not to forget it?"
He says, "I can remember that. You want a bowl of ice cream with strawberries."
"I'd also like whipped cream. I'm certain you'll forget that, write it down?" she asks.
Irritated, he says, "I don't need to write it down, I can remember it! Ice cream with strawberries and whipped cream - I got it, for goodness sake!"
Then he toddles into the kitchen. After about 20 minutes, the old man returns from the kitchen and hands his wife a plate of bacon and eggs. She stares at the plate for a moment.
"Where's my toast?"


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

hahaha dura i take it that means u stayed off it last night, or still up? lol


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

stayed off it mate, had a couple of bottles on non alcholic wine coz my mate was in and had a few lines of charlie but i'm still on the anti drinkin pills so i cant touch any real booze. apart from the week i was on holiday ive been off it for about 8 or 9 weeks i think, im stayin off it for a few more months till ive cleared all my debts off and im hoping to goback to uni after summer so im seriously considering giving it up almost completely, just keep it for special occasions or planned days as oppossed to just goin wild and binging for days on end. the girl cant handle me when i go off on one and it costs a fucken arm and a leg when u consider that every time i hit the pub u gotta add a couple of g's of charlie on to the bill, each day out is a minimunm of £150 and i usually last around 4 days at a time, i just cant face the debt any more so i'm goin to clear my feet before i do anything, its the first time in my life i've ever been truly serious about it. must be gettin old.


----------



## gym (May 1, 2010)

morning all and what a fine one at that got up to find my seed poping through the soil nom nom cant wait. Anyone else grown northen lights befor ?? 

p.s Clear the debts off man and then the stress will go aswell dabts are bad mmk


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

yeah mate i know, its been hanging over my head for about 3 years now, too much charlie is the main reason. think im at about 4 grand debt ,this grow should see most of it cleared though.
havent don nl myself before but its supposed to be an easy enuff strain with a good yeild, im thinkin bout it and arjans haze for my next grow.


----------



## Charmwah (May 1, 2010)

Hey Dura!

I posted earlier with not even a sniff of a reply!


----------



## gym (May 1, 2010)

nice aint heard of that strain sounds funky mind i got NL coz its a low smell strain apparently (thats probly bs but meh whatever)


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

morning all, seems t be a cracking day.

dura, how many palnst are you looking at getting into that 20L tub? you need to be aware that you will only ever fill with with maybe 60-75% full, i get 20L of water into mine, which is actually a 37L tub.i even need tos tart adding anothe 5L just to see if it'll give the 4 plants an extra day.


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

sigh, well ym cupboard is not at full capacity. both totes and 8 plants in there. and it's stupid. i need to get a bit of space between the two totes, the flowered plants are just shadowing the little runts. the flat is mine for a further 2 months, so i'm tempted to buy a grow tent 1.2 and then just shift it to a friend when the spare room is occupied ebginning of july.

how obvious and obtrusive are these tents? do you guys have to tell guests what's going down or do you somehow keep it all to yourselves? (in that you lock the room it's in etc or?? i just gotta get a better space, mine is long and thin and it's hassssssssle.


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

saw the dr80 at the shop yesterday, could almost be a funky ikea wardrobe lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

ah, good man for mantioning that. i was just looking at the grow tent range and settled on fuck, they're all too big. at the end of the day i'd like it to slide into my big double door wardrobe, i could live with the veg in the closet instead (yeah, i have things the wrong way around )

i am in so much discomfort. was just up in the attic rolling around in fiberwool insulation while trying to rig some air lines, arggggggggggggh

edit: arrrrrrr, nothing really suitable to fit. my only option would be to move into the other room and just try and blag it as a wardrobe. i do like this room and the double bed though, fuck single beds. stupid falt, bah


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

go british gas! apparentely i'm using 70Kwh a day haha


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

sorry charmwha guess no one has used the stuff mate.
@ gymm, it supposed to be real high yeild with an easy grow mate, just read about it the other day
@ tip top, i'm only lookin at one plant just now mate just to see how it goes, got the tub froml the ocal paki fancy goods shop and theyve got quite a few larger ones, so its just an experiment right now and maybe go for it next time
i dont keep my tents at home , theyre in another house thats got a full spare room that no one goes near so i dont have any problems. only thing i got at home is a little clone/seedling cupboard with a 2 x 55 watt fluro unit , heated propogator and a little fan.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

My girlfriend is ill and has just shat herself.

I said. "There you go, and you say your not scatty."


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

An Arab national is interviewed at the Embassy for a visa:


Consul: Your name please?

Arab: Abu Zina.

Consul: Sex?

Arab: Every day.

Consul: Er, I mean, male or female?

Arab: Dont matter, sometimes even Camel.

Consul: Holy cow!

Arab: Yes, cows and donkey too.

Consul: Isn't that hostile?

Arab: Hosstyle, Dogstyle, any style!.

Consul: Oh dear!

Arab: No deer! Asshole too tight and run too fast.


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

lol

i need to make up a third tote tomorrow so i'm tempted just to make it a 2 plant tote. they'll drink less and have more light and space to play with.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

ive noticed that a lot of the homemade dwc boxes i see have 4/6/8 net pots in them and when i think of how much bush my plants put on during veg and the subsequent growth boost when they go into flower i wonder why, and how , people put them in so tightly, are the majority scrog, sog, lst or lollypopping? other thing i was going to ask u tip was how do the plants stay vertical, by that i mean they dont seem to have much of a root grip like they do in soil, do u use yo yos or what?


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

haha, i ran into that problem on thursday  in the cab it's all fine as they just lol against the wall. i'm still trying to come up with a better method, but as it is, i got a piece of heavy wood the size of the lid, cut that lengthways, then cut two long nothes out of each, so they kinda look like square funky M's  without the top groove. then that slides onto the lid with the stems in the notches it's working well so far, but it's making lifintg the cover a bit of a pain (the wood slides and pulls the stalk over badly). a work in progress, works, but not ideally.

as to the 6/8 pots etc, i know what you mean, and constantly warn buys against potting it up to it's max capacity, as like you say, it's ridiculous. and at the end of the day you're just going to nd up with a bunch of acverage plants instead of one or two great ones. i'm defo going 2 tomorrow, it'll allow all the main stems to get lots of light instead of just what you can see from above, i tend to get a lot of fluff. 

mounting my airstones on the bottom of the tub is my next task, as it is i just throw a clean glass inside it and the increasing diameter of the glass holds it down, before they just slowly slid around as they pleased leaving roots starving at times.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

concerning the air stones, ive got two ideas; either silicon them down with fishtank silicon( its non toxic) or wrap fishing weights on to them with fishing gut. i'm gonna sit and think up a way to keep the plants uprite although yoyos are cheap as fuck.


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

you must bear in mind that you need to be pulling the plants out and such all the time, and when they're out, that's when they fall. yoyo's would work perfect while in the tent, but the moment you pull the top off the tote to empty and clean and refill, they're gonna be all over the shop.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2010)

some sort of light weight frame mite work , maybe made from garden canes and gaffa tape or even thin aluminium rods.


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

a solid scrog. i reckong that would work, wait for em to get a certain height, "scrog" the stems, keep the alu tubes nice anc close (rubber bands, duck tape etc) and then let it grow upwards as normal. that sou/nds good. 4 metal rods on each corner can just be bolted onto the lid easy enough. i'm just very vyer lazy


----------



## ultimate buds (May 1, 2010)

dura72 said:


> some sort of light weight frame mite work , maybe made from garden canes and gaffa tape or even thin aluminium rods.


you can use the whit plastic overflow pipes from plumbing shopes its about 50p a meter an about £2.50 for 10 fittings just build a 3d rectangle the same size as the outside rim of the lid for the dwc you can also extend the 4 uprights to whatever height you want then just zip tie it to the lid as there extremly light that way you can still lift the lid on an off but dont get any damage to plants
you want the white 21.5 mm rigid stuff


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

that sounds ideal  you could the go bonkers and turn said pipe into a SCROG/support cage AND co2  think i'll settle with the easy option. alternatively you just screw 3 or 4 hooks onto the top of the lid and simply tie it down like a radio tower


----------



## ultimate buds (May 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> that sounds ideal  you could the go bonkers and turn said pipe into a SCROG/support cage AND co2  think i'll settle with the easy option. alternatively you just screw 3 or 4 hooks onto the top of the lid and simply tie it down like a radio tower


now thats an excellent idea runnin co2 through the pipe aswll as usin it for a support i think im gonna have to give that a try on my next grow only il be usin an nft tray rather than totes but itl work the same, cheers m8 brilliant


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2010)

i mean it's purely a gimmick, air hose cable tied to the supports would be the same, and easier, but gimmicks are fun!


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2010)

some ideas to inspire 

edit, i moved the screen down inbetween photos. fingerez


----------



## ultimate buds (May 1, 2010)

+oh well thats it iv just flippd 5 bag seed that are supposed to be silver haze an 4 strawberry thai into 12/12 there only about 8" high an about 12" wide cos i was advised to go 12/12 from seed as there mostly sativa but i giv em 3 weeks veg under 400w from seed anyway i just gotta hope thay dont get to tall now or im really in the shit, an with a bit of luck there will only be 4 of them that are female i only want 5 oz of them altogether as my cheese are ready to flower in about another 10 or 12 days just gotta work out where i can flower em now as im runnin outa room, the joys of growin lol !!!


----------



## nexusmick (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys, new to this growing lark but having fun. Down in South East and get AK47 for £150 Oz, good stuff and trichs I like  . Got two bucket flood & drain going under 600w and about to start some white rhino in one and some Hawaiian snow fem seeds I picked up in Eindhoven recently. Will try to post as I go. Also about to try some Lemon Skunk and some Super silver haze out in the garden. About 2 weeks away from going into the ground, so will also try to update and post tidbits as I go. Peace & Love people


----------



## nexusmick (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys, new to this growing lark but having fun. Down in South East and get AK47 for £150 Oz, good stuff and trichs I like . Got two bucket flood & drain going under 600w and about to start some white rhino in one and some Hawaiian snow fem seeds I picked up in Eindhoven recently. Will try to post as I go. Also about to try some Lemon Skunk and some Super silver haze out in the garden. About 2 weeks away from going into the ground, so will also try to update and post tidbits as I go. Peace & Love people


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> sigh, well ym cupboard is not at full capacity. both totes and 8 plants in there. and it's stupid. i need to get a bit of space between the two totes, the flowered plants are just shadowing the little runts. the flat is mine for a further 2 months, so i'm tempted to buy a grow tent 1.2 and then just shift it to a friend when the spare room is occupied ebginning of july.
> 
> how obvious and obtrusive are these tents? do you guys have to tell guests what's going down or do you somehow keep it all to yourselves? (in that you lock the room it's in etc or?? i just gotta get a better space, mine is long and thin and it's hassssssssle.


I dont have ppl in the flat that aint in the ring of trust lol. I thought of a way to hide my tent in my living room but that would mean turning the outside into a tadis, cover in in cardboard and paint it blur lol stick a flashin light on the top and jus tell ppl ur a major Dr Who nut lol. they are quite inya face wot with the fan blowing out air all day they make quite a noise


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

a'll be out of my flat in days if british gas don't pull their heads outta their arses. apparently i used 15 units of electricity (15 kwh) in a 12 hour period when i went to bed and turned everything off, not even the grow lights were on. 15 units.... the average household usage is 9 a day... they wither want me to pay a bill of close to £1000 for 2 months of electricity or pay to hae someone come and check the meter, they really think i need to pay for the check, just in case it's fine.... 15 units while i slept!!!!!!! FUCKERS! is getting me well paranoid and such, luckily my meter is 4 floors down


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

yeah westy, i don't think i can get away with it. i nee to find myself a house!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8656651.stm

damn, so close!


----------



## dura72 (May 2, 2010)

Due to the water shortage in Ireland Dublin swimming pool have shut lanes 7 & 8


----------



## UKcyrus (May 2, 2010)

whats on everyone, im trying hydro/dwc i need nutes but havent a clue what to get and from where...
any suggestions?
cheers
UK


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

i'm just using canna aqua range. seems to work well. get it rfom basementlighting.co.uk or greenshorticulture and all over the internet, literally everywhere


----------



## dura72 (May 2, 2010)

i'm almost ready to start a dwc experiment myself buddy and im kinda thinkin of going for the canna range or general hydroponics range of nutes, try googlig growell or greens horticulture for u.k suppliers, or even ebay.


----------



## UKcyrus (May 2, 2010)

Spanking cheers lads im go with the canna stuff see how it goes...

UK


----------



## dura72 (May 2, 2010)

btw check out the 'lucas formula'. just google it. cheaper way to feed ur plants.


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

only thing about the lucas formular is to be aware that during the plants life, let's say week A, the plant might gobble up all off everything but K or whatever it may be, but as such, your ppm/ec will still read a good number, so when youtop it up, you are just adding more of K or whatever it may be, that it already had enough of and surplus. it works fine, you've just got to keep your eye out and be prepared to refill from fresh. salt buildups and such inside the tote might also want cleaning out periodically.


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

50 minutes on the phone while drunk to a girl you don't fancy is not fun!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 50 minutes on the phone while drunk to a girl you don't fancy is not fun!


might be a silly question but why waste your time on the phone to her if you aint interested in shaggin her aint that the only reason we talkto the opposit sex ? to try n chat there nickers off lol!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2010)

what can i say i'm drunk and stoned, i got drawn into it, i was rather shiocked by the cal tie :lolL`


----------



## ultimate buds (May 2, 2010)

ye i know wot you mean shit happens after a few beers but id av proberbly shaggd it (you can always shut your eyes an think of someone tasty while she does all the work) an then had the piss taken outa me by me mates the next day haha


----------



## ultimate buds (May 2, 2010)

TIP TOP you were talkin abpout tents an stuff these metal cabinets are excellent if you have a garage or even a spare room as its lockable so no one can mess with ur shit an its easy to blend in in certain rooms like an office or garage 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Garage-Metal-Cabinet-Storage-Shelves-1850-x-900mm-/160430121799?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Storage&hash=item255a616347

im tryin to find one local to me after nearly killin myself yesterday with my co2 bottle that i forgot to turn off so now i wanna move the stuff into the garage an with one of these metal cabinets you could still open the garage door without havin to worry about nosy neighbours


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

well thats my little dwc box all made up; hole cut for net pot, covered in gaffa tape, just need sum black air line, a decent air stone or two and some hydroton pebbles; i should even have sum hydro canna a & b sumwhere that i got from sum 1, btw way tip ive got a little plant ; originally came from a clone and has established itsself quite well: its around 10" in height. its in soil, should i gently wash the dirt off the roots and use it or would i be better just germing a seed


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

Man: Im a bit kinky. Was wondering what you could do for me?
Woman: Well it depends, what kind of kinky?
Man: I like to be totally dominated, degraded and humiliated
Woman: Yea, no problem. It will cost you £40
Man: Great, what do I get for that?
Woman: A celtic top...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 3, 2010)

howdy peoples, hope every1 is good.

av been on the clone hunt these last few wks 100% had enough of blueberry now, so far have managed to get PPP,bubblegum,chronic,echeese,psycosis,white widow,northan soul and acopolco gold. 3 of them are from seed but i wont get em until they r clones. got 1 more run of blueberry then i think im gonna go with the ppp and echeese.

would highly recommend that northan soul as a cash crop its a cross of skunk#1 and northan lights very hardy strain see a few growing at the wkend n they looked BIG!


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

nice going sambo mate! that's quite a haul you've found.

and dura, i would personally either clone her out, or find another seed. i've read up on switching them over and it seems that it is VERY hit and miss as to whether you'll suceed in killing it or not  that gaffa tape you mention? what type, namely because 1. i've never found light proof gaffa tape other than the really heavy black duck tape, and 2. if you resorted to a dark colour your res is more than likely going to heat up as it absorbs everything, aluminium tape is normally reccomended, it keeps light and heat out and as such encourages healthy roots (i sound like a fucking infomercial)


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

its just the standard grey/silver coloured gaffa tape and yeah i noticed it wasn't totally light proof i think i might stick sum cardboard on each surface just to cut down the light pentration, ithink i'll just got with a seed. do i just pop it in to a presoaked rockwool cube and add a little a water or do i paper towel germinate and take it from there. i always do the paper towel method for my soil grows and then put them into a heated propogator and keep my humidity high. give me run down on your method buddy if you dont mind.


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

i've yet to try rockwool without a constant water source. rockwool dries out fairly rapidly as far as i can tell, and as such i think if i tried with just rockwool in a heated propgator, i'd be too lazy to make sure it was always moist etc. i'd reccomend germinating and then putting in the cube i guess.


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

what sorta cube do you mean if u dont mean rockwool, a jiffy plug or what? like i said i only ever use the towel and then striaght into soil with a dribble of water.


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

nah, i mean rockwool, but i root my clones out in my DWC bucket, so the bubles keep the rockwool a constant wetness, as opposed to if i just wet a rockwool cube, chucked clone into it, popeped into prop, i'd constantly be forgetting to give it a little water as it dries up etc. no reason you can't do it as normal, just i've not tried so wouldn't want to cock it up


----------



## steve1978 (May 3, 2010)

hi guys. im from notts but living in ireland at the mo. ive been growing for about a year now and am a canna coco grower-canna nutes. anyway im very proud to be british so i thought i better join this thread! lol. the best thing about living over here is i get to rub everyones noses in every time someone british wins something! (all the time)
anyway im scribed and heres a few pics- (shamless plug for my journal! lol)


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

wait wait wait. the british won what where now? i thoguht we were a bit of a luaghing stock these days..

and welcome to our abode, although notts eh, not so keen on that haha  went to stay at the university for a few days on a trip, and we all mosied into town to try and find somewhere that we could get alcohol with using student ID's (we were 17 ) and took us bloody 4 hours or something stupid to find a dodgy enough offlicense  stupid town! haha

you chopped your ladies yet then? they are looking rather stonking


----------



## steve1978 (May 3, 2010)

no not yet but im tempted! lol. you know how it is the last few weeks are the hardest! its weird though because the bigger plants are taking a bit longer to flower. i wonder if this is usual? i am off on friday (which will be 8 weeks) and im going to definatly start the chop then!


----------



## stefancambo (May 3, 2010)

buddi u aint been dwn my neck of the woods thats all we do is grow weed, souldnt get to swansea sum time


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 3, 2010)

I love bank holidays


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

friday is week 7 for my cheese, things are getting exciting  

i totally forgot it was a bank holliday, in fact i didn't foget, i plain didn't know.  i think i need to go and find myself a job!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 3, 2010)

I'm loving it, don't get bank holidays back in the states  I would never have a day off (unless I took it off) this time of year, not til like xmas again


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

haha, lived in the UK all my life and i think this must be the first bank holiday i have ever had off


----------



## steve1978 (May 3, 2010)

im working. i cant remember the last time i had a bank holiday off! at least im doing at work the same as what i would do at home! (apart from smoking)


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 3, 2010)

haha nice. I suppose we could have gone into work today too, but meh.


----------



## nexusmick (May 3, 2010)

Wash it off, be gentle and use it  Quicker than seed.......


----------



## sambo020482 (May 3, 2010)

fuck the mods on here wind me up well mod not mods cause ive only really ever seen 1! and all the yanks just wana kiss his arse! they are so scared of being banned its fucking ''sad to witness'' lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

hahahahaha, know the feeling. how pathetically hypocritical of him or her. 



> fuck purple
> 
> 
> fuck cfl's
> ...


depth and meaning, ohhhhhh yeah


----------



## sambo020482 (May 3, 2010)

thats it TT winds me up m8.


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

fight to the end, i know i'm in the right on this one for a change


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 3, 2010)

Lol where is this?


----------



## ultimate buds (May 3, 2010)

so sambo, tip top, you have anythin nice to eat today ???
i hear fdd had a nice big slice of humble pie stuffd in his glass bung !!!! 
hahahaha


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

the argument is done with, or it will be when certain mod admits that he was wrong, don't think that's gonna happen, threads gone hush hush


----------



## RollingJoints (May 3, 2010)

smoking cheese and eating krispy kremes, tasty combo.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 3, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> smoking cheese and eating krispy kremes, tasty combo.


gotta say i prefer dunkin donuts to krispy kremes just love the apple filld donut with toffe icin mmmm i guess im gonna have to go to the garage


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

never had either of those haha, i dip beer in beer, a manly man's dinner!

anyone feel like offering me a little help on hydro? just seen something about a bubbler cloner, in which the stem of the thing was simply submerged in the water. how well does this work (i'd ave thought wthe water would just wash any rooting gel etc off and as such be slower) amd what do you then transplant it into? (i'd have thought if you then take rooted stem, and insert into rockwool, you're going to destroy that root growth you've just achieved. basically mine take roughly 14 days to root in my dwc bucket, and i'd like to cut that down so they get that little bit more veg


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 3, 2010)

Omg I LOVE Krispy Kremes... now I miss them


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

just looked at what they are. never had one in my life. the most advanced doughnut i've had is 65p for 5 at somerfield. jam.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 3, 2010)

Most people enjoy glazed doughnuts. I Would be interested in making a white widow or blue cheese doughnut!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> never had either of those haha, i dip beer in beer, a manly man's dinner!
> 
> anyone feel like offering me a little help on hydro? just seen something about a bubbler cloner, in which the stem of the thing was simply submerged in the water. how well does this work (i'd ave thought wthe water would just wash any rooting gel etc off and as such be slower) amd what do you then transplant it into? (i'd have thought if you then take rooted stem, and insert into rockwool, you're going to destroy that root growth you've just achieved. basically mine take roughly 14 days to root in my dwc bucket, and i'd like to cut that down so they get that little bit more veg



it can wash the rooting agent off the stem but apparently if you let it soak in for 30 secs before going into water it absorbs enoughh ? the other option is to use a few ml of rootin juice direct into the res an as long as you have an air pump the roots are constantly getting air and water an it actuallyt roots quicker this way not sure why tho
but it should suit your growin style tip top as its pretty muchset it up an leave it alone til res change


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2010)

the laaaaaaaaaaazy growing style  that's how i like it! i just see it as slightly better than rooting out in rockwool due to not having to give two craps about the moisture level of the cube  cheers for that info


----------



## sambo020482 (May 3, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> Most people enjoy glazed doughnuts. I Would be interested in making a white widow or blue cheese doughnut!


thats an idea! 

i wanted to make blueberry muffins with my blueberry weed! in the end i settled on triple choc cookies,flapjacks and a lemon cake with lemon icing, the lemon cake was the best you couldnt taste a thing and it was the recipe that used the most cannabutter 200g im gonna make a few of them nxt time round but with a twist this time!

im gonna make sum honey oil n somehow get it in my lemon icing on me lemon cake have got high hopes for the nxt batch although i carnt complain bout the last they got me wrecked! and its a real different buzz to smoking. 

my ratio was roughly 65-70 grams of popcorn buds with 750g of lurpack


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

evening all, been fishin, caught fuck all , as per usual. least i didnt have to listen to the fuckin girl pointing out all my faults. fuckin nagging cow.


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

Not only are you not the girl I fell in love with, but by the looks of it you ate her too.


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

an Eskimo on a driving holiday in Wales, car breaks down, mechanic says "you've blown a seal" he replies "yeh and you shag sheep but what's wrong with the car?"


----------



## steve1978 (May 3, 2010)

lol. where are you from in scotland dura72? i was in livingston last week. and it was hot! lol


----------



## dura72 (May 3, 2010)

ayrshire steve


----------



## dura72 (May 4, 2010)

Bin Laden addressing his troops in his Cave.
"It has become apparent to me that an American infedel has penetrated into our Al Quaeda ranks and is spying on us. He is passing delicate information on to the western dogs.
In the name of Allah he must be caught and exterminated!
I am setting up a party to establish the spy's identity and carry out the execution.
The party will comprise of:
Omar Muhammed Mullar, -Muhammed Muhammed Mamdouh, -Ali Muhammed Jihad, -Muhammed Allah Nazim and -Chuck."


----------



## carlossmokestack (May 4, 2010)

well in yorkshire things are ok on the weed side, there's some real nice blueberry about, and some very lovely white berries(stone to heavey if you ask me!!) but prices are a joke, 200pound an oz!!!,, thats why you grow your own....lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

carlossmokestack said:


> well in yorkshire things are ok on the weed side, there's some real nice blueberry about, and some very lovely white berries(stone to heavey if you ask me!!) but prices are a joke, 200pound an oz!!!,, thats why you grow your own....lol


welcome to riu m8, thats a pretty standard price unfortunatly! i managed to find some proper ak47 the other day £240 an oz! fucking crazy!

i didnt buy it lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

hahaha, and it's ocnfirmed, there is an official DICK on these forums, and we al know and love him really  bleeding pathetic.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

you still argueing with the yanks TT lol


----------



## smokey666 (May 4, 2010)

hey in kinda new to growing i have started a little stelth grow with autoflowers and was wondering if its possible to grow up the wood or in a field? 

i was thinking about using purple power because they do well in our climate is this the best strain to use?

i grew in a plant pot up the woods a few years ago when i was 16 and it got eaten by bugs i think

will this be a waste of time or not?

any help will be appreaciated because i am clueless please please please reply


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

smokey666 said:


> hey in kinda new to growing i have started a little stelth grow with autoflowers and was wondering if its possible to grow up the wood or in a field?
> 
> i was thinking about using purple power because they do well in our climate is this the best strain to use?
> 
> ...


imo gurilla grows in the uk are pointless theres nowhere really in the uk that people aint gonna stumble upon over a 4month period, also with the uk weather if ya wana grow outdoors then ya plants need lots of tlc, i have grown succesfully outdoor in this country but the plant was very well looked after.


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> you still argueing with the yanks TT lol


just the one, turns out he's not very clever at all


----------



## smokey666 (May 4, 2010)

i have a good spot thats really marshy rite next to a pond up the wood that the sun will hit almost everytime its out 

what exactly would i have to do to look after them?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

smokey666 said:


> i have a good spot thats really marshy rite next to a pond up the wood that the sun will hit almost everytime its out
> 
> what exactly would i have to do to look after them?


if ya got em in pots then they obviously will need regular feeding/watering and the first sign off ne bug problems then you need to sort them out asap! if it gets a lil windy then they are gonna need supporting, if the buds get big they will need supporting.

heres a outdoor blueberry, given lots of tlc


----------



## smokey666 (May 4, 2010)

cheers mate youve been grate help 

if they start getting eaten how do i stop it?

and how do i give +rep and ill give you some


----------



## Rastafry (May 4, 2010)

£240 cheese blues any thing dank. £160 average green. The Dealers on the streets charging £15 gram!!! stupid prices.


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

yup, i have to admit that right now it's the greedy fucking growers that are the issue, not just dealers. my dealer get's all his ounces at £160 cost, that's just stupid. i remember 2 years ago i picked up ounces for £120 a go direct from the grower to cut out the middleman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> imo gurilla grows in the uk are pointless theres nowhere really in the uk that people aint gonna stumble upon over a 4month period, also with the uk weather if ya wana grow outdoors then ya plants need lots of tlc, i have grown succesfully outdoor in this country but the plant was very well looked after.


man the fuck up sambo theres plenty of places you just cant be arsed to go and do it. i travelled 30 miles to plant my outdoor this weekend ( i live in a big city ) outdoors is outdoors man its a plant it needs light rain and mud to grow in. nopthing ventured nothing gained man. of course i will eat my cap if my outdoor fails this year


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

ahhhhahahahaha

fdd jsut threatened to ban me because i asked to see the 3 posts where he aledgedly admited he was wrong and apologised. i said fine, but i;'d still like to see the posts, so he told me he doens't have to answer to me. haha, i feel good about who i am now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2010)

link us up then ttt!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

haha, i opted to takl to him via PM and he just got all shirty  he replied back "i apologised 3 times" to which i asked for links, to which he said i was about to get banned, to which i said, ok, but i'd still like the links, to which he replied he didn't have to answer to me and only answered to rolilitup  as i say, it would seem he has a phobia of admitting he is wrong in a mature manner.

it's all in relation to the dinner thread, i'm no longer fussed either way about the thread, just FDD's attitude and abuse of power  but it feeels reallllly good to know that this ultra powerful super grower glass blower fdd is just an oversized child who throws a hissy when things take a turn against him  i'd vbe ashamed of myself if i were him, but apparently this is who he has always wanted to be.. goodness knows why.


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

heh, today is just good, just found out my older brother just got braces, and a moped  he laughed at me at 15 for my braces, whoooohooooo


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 4, 2010)

Mmm fresh cookies


----------



## dura72 (May 4, 2010)

hey tip is the fdd ur talkin bouut the ffdt black or sumthin? think ive ran into him before as well, gimme a link so i can go and fuckin shit on his hat, i'll just go out and relog as a bout 5 different users and try and get full on wind up thread goin....gets my aggression out and saves beating the wife


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

haha, i'm not for pissing him off and getting big windup threads going, i just want him to grow up a bit  but as you'll see if you just look at his youtube chanel, on the whole people don't like him it would seem


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey tip is the fdd ur talkin bouut the ffdt black or sumthin? think ive ran into him before as well, gimme a link so i can go and fuckin shit on his hat, i'll just go out and relog as a bout 5 different users and try and get full on wind up thread goin....gets my aggression out and saves beating the wife


 i dont mind fdd though i too was recently infracted but had it removed... te whole thing was one big fuckup i asked mr riu when i made it and it was cool.

i was talkin to fdd when that was banned...

but in a whole ppl hes just doing his moderating position and even after all that i dont mind him. ill admit riu has gone a little downhill but its still home. and give fdd a chance he has to put up with wankers all the time. hes normally pretty cool when i chat to him.

apparently dave nearly got banned but i pleaded and i think he kept his account after all it was my thread and request he appeared lol. 



tip top toker said:


> haha, i opted to takl to him via PM and he just got all shirty  he replied back "i apologised 3 times" to which i asked for links, to which he said i was about to get banned, to which i said, ok, but i'd still like the links, to which he replied he didn't have to answer to me and only answered to rolilitup  as i say, it would seem he has a phobia of admitting he is wrong in a mature manner.
> 
> it's all in relation to the dinner thread, i'm no longer fussed either way about the thread, just FDD's attitude and abuse of power  but it feeels reallllly good to know that this ultra powerful super grower glass blower fdd is just an oversized child who throws a hissy when things take a turn against him  i'd vbe ashamed of myself if i were him, but apparently this is who he has always wanted to be.. goodness knows why.


dont do that fdds ok just has disputes at times i too have many at times its bound to happen on a big forum.. PLUS IF YA DO THAT HTERE NAMES THAT WONT GET TO BE TAKEN BY A POSSIBLE USER WHO IS A GOOD BLOKE OR CHICK. fucking caPS LOCK I HATE IT WHEN YA GET IT INSTEAD OF SHIFT fuck i still did it.. 

anyhoo yeah although the fights can be fun doing that shits taking it to far imho and you guys dont know me and for me to say somethings stupid most would really agree. crime is best done smart and so is revenge but this time really calls for neither just a grown up attitude as tiptop said and yeah.. blah blah im sick of this ya get the point... fuck laptops are different to pc take some gettin used to huh lol (its ma sweetnesses she bought it the other day)


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

haha, it's all about the semi-civilised aproach for me, i'll get shirty, but i'll keep it within reason. as i'e said, fdd can be an absolutely sound guy, and at times defo has his head on straight, but this just peeved me off. by all right he should have then come and shut this thread down, how would we react to that? i mean it's about 10 actively regular guys just nattering away, but that's against what he enjoys 

i've got a work drinks do tonight, an "it was fun but now you're fucked ttt" affair  got to walk bloody 40 minutes to get there though as they all wanted it to be in the cheap part of town. bah


----------



## dura72 (May 4, 2010)

i'm gonna watch the footie, celtic v rangers , hope we hammer the tattie munching kiddie fiddling cunts, cya all later.


----------



## steve1978 (May 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i'm gonna watch the footie, celtic v rangers , hope we hammer the tattie munching kiddie fiddling cunts, cya all later.


lol. i dont need to guess who you will be supporting! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man the fuck up sambo theres plenty of places you just cant be arsed to go and do it. i travelled 30 miles to plant my outdoor this weekend ( i live in a big city ) outdoors is outdoors man its a plant it needs light rain and mud to grow in. nopthing ventured nothing gained man. of course i will eat my cap if my outdoor fails this year


fucking el don what you come over all yanky you after a internet tear up lmao good luck on ya plants outdoor if i could bet ya i would that they will do crap without ne tlc and good luck on em not being found this england m8 65million people on this tiny lil island.

but i do agree with 1 thing im a lazy twat n carnt be arsed with pointless 30mile missions when many a friend have large gardens lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

what was the final score then dura??? lol


----------



## storey90 (May 4, 2010)

I'm new to hole growing thing bt i also live in the uk, the weather atm if it is in th correct spot would it be the right time to plant outdoors? thanks


----------



## steve1978 (May 4, 2010)

yep. get planting!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

would be a good idea to have vegged them abit indoors i dunno how a tiny lil seedling would do at the mo its pretty cold n windy this wk in the southeast neway.


----------



## storey90 (May 4, 2010)

im from the north east which would be the best compost to use? i'm waiting for the seeds to come i not sure if it was the best choice ive made but i got like a outdoor mixed pack :S only reason was cos said easy to grow.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 4, 2010)

i dunno where you got em from but ive seen theres alot of outdoor strains that have been made for the dutch climate which aint that different than ours so could be a good choice, i dunno bout compost im no gardener lol i use pots n expensive soil from grow shops cause im a lazy bastard.

like i said tho would be a good idea to veg them plants to a decent size b4 putting them outdoor in the uk.


----------



## storey90 (May 4, 2010)

the reason i doing that is cos i havnt got the room in my house, i still live with perents dont mind smoking it but not growing u have anyway around that? ive heard if u put a glass over the seedling while out doors? not sure if its true though i really appriceiate your help


----------



## dura72 (May 4, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> what was the final score then dura??? lol


those green n gold, candle burning, hubcap stealing, mono-eyebrowed, ira loving , soap dodging,unwashed vermin scum won 2-1 but i dont care coz thats all they've won this season hahahahahahahahahahahah. ftp


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2010)

absolutely hammered. fucking stupid night. walked twice as long as i needed. take point A and point B 1 mile between the two, then take point C 3 miles up the road from point A, then three miles back down the road back down to point B stupid lack of knowing where you actually are,. fuck! drunk!!!1 tpoooo drunk! i figured i was there so soked a joint, nextthing iknow i've 40 minutesto walk, bolllockS!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking el don what you come over all yanky you after a internet tear up lmao good luck on ya plants outdoor if i could bet ya i would that they will do crap without ne tlc and good luck on em not being found this england m8 65million people on this tiny lil island.
> 
> but i do agree with 1 thing im a lazy twat n carnt be arsed with pointless 30mile missions when many a friend have large gardens lol


ITS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON hahahah all yanky eh?!?! me ? im geordie through and through fella my bloods black n white striped nee blue or red. nah not lookin for ne trouble man id had a few brews n sometimes i get lairy, its just the way i am sometimes im a dick, but i can admit it. 

nothin ventured nothing gained mate, if my outdoor efforts give me enough for a single joint ill be happy man. as for betting...ive got a paypal if you have? ill bet i can get a plant through to maturity no probs shitty uk weather or not ( im in the north man it doesnt get much shitter )


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 5, 2010)

Our girls are doing good now, one of them are just getting in the first set of 5 leaves


----------



## rs444 (May 5, 2010)

All these ppl from UK? Its nice to know that theres more than a few of us on here! Hopefully can get lots of info from you guys...


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 5, 2010)

Hey there


----------



## sambo020482 (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ITS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON hahahah all yanky eh?!?! me ? im geordie through and through fella my bloods black n white striped nee blue or red. nah not lookin for ne trouble man id had a few brews n sometimes i get lairy, its just the way i am sometimes im a dick, but i can admit it.
> 
> nothin ventured nothing gained mate, if my outdoor efforts give me enough for a single joint ill be happy man. as for betting...ive got a paypal if you have? ill bet i can get a plant through to maturity no probs shitty uk weather or not ( im in the north man it doesnt get much shitter )


lol i was abit pissed meself when i wrote that reply, do you plan to go back m check on the plant? i do still think it will be found HOPE not tho and as for the bet i dont have a pay pal account n was just being a lairy piss head lol


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2010)

i went to take my mate to the airport earlier of course the fuckin flights are all cancelled, so we end up in the pub, turns out out my dysulfirum anti alcohol pills are still workin, ended up in bed wi all my clothes , two quilts on the bed, shakin like a parkinsons sufferer on a rollercoaster. not nice. shant do that again. ever.promise. cross my heart.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i went to take my mate to the airport earlier of course the fuckin flights are all cancelled, so we end up in the pub, turns out out my dysulfirum anti alcohol pills are still workin, ended up in bed wi all my clothes , two quilts on the bed, shakin like a parkinsons sufferer on a rollercoaster. not nice. shant do that again. ever.promise. cross my heart.


iv done that m8 !!! fukin worst experience in my life it took seconds to start an all hell broke loose, liquids lashin from every orofice cold sweats couldnt sit still but couldnt move ended up in the back of an ambulance with heart monitors an all sorts ov shit stuck to me an was then told sorry we cant give you anythin cos it will react with the naltrexone youv taken aaaaatrrrggghhh 
so i do beleive its somethin you wont be doing again lol i know i never have since then an never will


----------



## steve1978 (May 5, 2010)

am i allowed to post a pic here? (not that i give a fuck! lol)


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

post whatever the fuck you want in this thread mate so long as it's vaguely relevant to life


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> iv done that m8 !!! fukin worst experience in my life it took seconds to start an all hell broke loose, liquids lashin from every orofice cold sweats couldnt sit still but couldnt move ended up in the back of an ambulance with heart monitors an all sorts ov shit stuck to me an was then told sorry we cant give you anythin cos it will react with the naltrexone youv taken aaaaatrrrggghhh
> so i do beleive its somethin you wont be doing again lol i know i never have since then an never will


believe it or not this isnt the first time ive done it!!!( yeah i can be a real stupid bastard sumtimes). i actually thought i hadnt taken any pills for 4 or 5 days but my gf reminded me i'd taken two on monday night so it mustve been them still lingering in my system, i wasnt even out to get drunk, just fancied a couple of beers but fuck that for a game of soldiers. im just gonna keep takin them and stay off the booze totally for a bit longer( apart from a little festival im goin to in around 4 weeks) . first time i tried it i had around 6 or 7 large whiskeys and i ahd been takin my pills regular for a few weeks so my system was chock full of the shit, man you shoulda fuckin seen me!! my head was beetroot red and felt about the size of a beachball, blood pounding in my ears, heart beat banging like a jungle drum, eyeballs poppin and the whites were pure scarlet with burst blood vessels, sweat runnin over my skin like a power shower and the sense of balance of a one legged dwarf wearing a high heel with a brick in their pocket. never in my life have i felt so bad and that is truly sayin sumthin.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> believe it or not this isnt the first time ive done it!!!( yeah i can be a real stupid bastard sumtimes). i actually thought i hadnt taken any pills for 4 or 5 days but my gf reminded me i'd taken two on monday night so it mustve been them still lingering in my system, i wasnt even out to get drunk, just fancied a couple of beers but fuck that for a game of soldiers. im just gonna keep takin them and stay off the booze totally for a bit longer( apart from a little festival im goin to in around 4 weeks) . first time i tried it i had around 6 or 7 large whiskeys and i ahd been takin my pills regular for a few weeks so my system was chock full of the shit, man you shoulda fuckin seen me!! my head was beetroot red and felt about the size of a beachball, blood pounding in my ears, heart beat banging like a jungle drum, eyeballs poppin and the whites were pure scarlet with burst blood vessels, sweat runnin over my skin like a power shower and the sense of balance of a one legged dwarf wearing a high heel with a brick in their pocket. never in my life have i felt so bad and that is truly sayin sumthin.


TWICE !!! fuck that no chance i was that ill i thought about slittin my wrist just to stop the pain lol an im not the kinda person to even think about doin somethin like that i honestly thought i was gonna die, needless to say i never took another one ov them tablets again thay scare the shite outa me

iv also just started to see what you meant about 4 or 5 plants per 1.2x1.2 tent iv got 14 in a 1.0 x 0.75 cupboard 9 are a few days into flower an the other 5 which are fem cheese get an extra 6 hours of light under a spare light an then back into my little cupboard
so im hopin for sum males from the 9 in flower as there all regular 4 are strawberry thai an the other 5 are unknown from new york bag seed but kinda look like exodus with twin spikes on the leaves an redish/purple stems (kinda weird)


----------



## sambo020482 (May 5, 2010)

harry redknapp what a man! 

http://www.fanchants.com/football-songs/tottenham_hotspur-chants/oh-when-the-spurs-go/


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

i really want to see what kind of public reaction i'd get to walking down the road with a 5 foot fully flowering cannabis plant would be  that would tickel me i think

and GO FUCKING SPURS!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## harper2002 (May 5, 2010)

hay folk, anyone heard of LSD by Barneys Farm and have any idea of the price of an oz?


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2010)

My ex-girlfriend could not take criticism. 

At least, that was the basic theme of her suicide note.


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

got a couple of seeds of it waiting to be popped right here  supposed to be a great strain, althouhg i've heard things about barnies and hermies from mr west i think it was.

with regard to price, the same price any weed should be priced at, £160 a ounce  and even then it shouldn't be priced at £160, pikey fucking growers/deaelers


----------



## steve1978 (May 5, 2010)

i sell for 190 euro a oz in ireland. so its about 160 pounds. most people over here charge 300 a oz but i like to spread the love!!


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2010)

yeah ive heard of it , my mates growing one right now and sum1 popped up with a bit a few weeks ago , never smoked it myself but its supposed to be very fuckin good. dunno bout price but goin by the reports on it i'd expect up around the £200 mark, maybe more.


----------



## steve1978 (May 5, 2010)

yeah im chuffed for spurs. but i hope they turn up at the start next year for the qualifier and dont spend all summer in ibiza roasting!


----------



## harper2002 (May 5, 2010)

any one hear of red dragon by same breeder? friend has some seeds he got rather than the LSD ordered... the fuckers sold as LSD and had a sticker over the name! :-O


----------



## ultimate buds (May 5, 2010)

im lookin for a decent range of nutrients for my next grow as im goin nft so any hydro type nutes will work
iv bought everythin i need and i got the nutriculture power gro a&b leaf and a&b flower free (4 x 500ml bottles)
but iv just checkd an after adding a and b leaf together it,s npk is 4.32/0.85/5.84 and the flower is 3.70/1.42/6.52
from what iv heard an npk of 20-10-10 is good for veg and for flowering 5-20-10 is good (i could be wrong) 
so im just wanderin what everyone uses and what the npk is ???
i know each strain is different but im lookin at an average npk an am i right that mj is very similar in needs to tomatoes?


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> got a couple of seeds of it waiting to be popped right here  supposed to be a great strain, althouhg i've heard things about barnies and hermies from mr west i think it was.
> 
> with regard to price, the same price any weed should be priced at, £160 a ounce  and even then it shouldn't be priced at £160, pikey fucking growers/deaelers


it was me but ive gone agaionst my word and bought 2x pineapple chunk from barneys bollox so ill plant them soon wen i take some things oput lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/328225-whats-everyones-favourite-roach-style.html#post4125955

it would seem i'm being hunted by mods this month  i try and reason in a peacful manner and sudddenly veiled threats of banning. sigh.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

wot do u mean roach style? I just roll up a small bit of thin card and poke it in the end of me joint?


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

exactly. it was a thread about roaches, card roaches. dumb as it is. in came the culturally diverse understanding of the term roach, to which i tried to clarify. all of a sudden it becomes why do europeans do that shit. and all of a sudden i'm on ban patrol  as sad as it sounds it makes me feel good about myself  haha


----------



## ultimate buds (May 5, 2010)

tut tut tut tip top you will keep confusing the yanks lol!!!
you know there not the sharpest tools in the box i wonder how confused thay would be if you try an explain a dog end is a roach lol!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

haha, you'd even have me spinning with lingo like that  i'm very simplistic with my terms, it's a joint or a spliff, roach and rizla. nothing more. sod all this zoot towny chav nonsense


----------



## ultimate buds (May 5, 2010)

a dog end is the left over bit you throw in the ash tray (the butt) 
i cant beleive that guy is he a mod ? this site is gettin where you cant speak without someone takin offence i always thought us stoners were pretty chilld out an relaxd oh well its all good fun lol!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 6, 2010)

i gotta stop drinking for some1 who thinks he dont drink much i seem to be getting threw alot of vodka recently??? not in ur gangster leagues UB n dura with anti booze tabs n all that lol i dont even drink beer lol but keep gettin on the vodka night after night not good.


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

up here we call a dog end a 'doubt' at least thats how it it sounds , ive never actully written down the word before, if sumone wanted a couple of drags on the last bit of your cigarette they would ask for 'last draws on your doubt' or 'two's up on your last draws'. or alternatively 'geez yer cig or ahll boot yer cunt in '.( we're sumtimes an abrupt nation i've noticed.)


----------



## sambo020482 (May 6, 2010)

prices just seem to be going up n up! was offered some proper ak47 a few days ago, was lovely stuff but £240 an oz! i couldnt do it thats some crazy prices was also reading on riu read it 3 times from different uk users that people in there areas are charging £15 a gram! and i thought a tenner was bad enough!


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

i'm actually thinkin about giving it up almost completely, ive realised that i have no control over it at all, i cant just have a couple of drinks, its an all or nuthin thing with me, ideally i'd only drink on special occasions; festivals, birthdays, new year etc. but ive been drinking every weekend more or less since i was 12 or 13 years old and its destroyed a lot of things in my life; relationships , houses, jobs, an unbelievable amount of money, and created problems for my family and friends, not to mention the health and mental issues. the U.K has always had a heavy drinking culture and scotland especially with the west of scotland probably the epicentre of it all, me and my mates really don't know a different way of life.


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

whats it like getting solid hash out there? its a fuckin hit or a miss round here right now, theres always bits and pieces round here but the quality is all over the place, ive got a fuckin half oz of the worst fuckin hash ive ever had my hands on, i was actually goin to throw it away its that fuckin bad, if u have a joint last thing b4 bed u wake up with the most godawful taste in ur mouth, i thought i'd been sleep-muffing the girl at first but as i didnt have shit up my nostrils i knew it was the hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

hahahah you crack me up dura, drink is a way of life for us up north man i realised a while back theres no point fighting it man, its just depressing, i tried a self imposed drink holiday supposedly for a month, lasted 3 days. long fucking 3 days man i tell ya


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> im lookin for a decent range of nutrients for my next grow as im goin nft so any hydro type nutes will work
> iv bought everythin i need and i got the nutriculture power gro a&b leaf and a&b flower free (4 x 500ml bottles)
> but iv just checkd an after adding a and b leaf together it,s npk is 4.32/0.85/5.84 and the flower is 3.70/1.42/6.52
> from what iv heard an npk of 20-10-10 is good for veg and for flowering 5-20-10 is good (i could be wrong)
> ...


just thought id throw this question out again i guess it was a bit late to get a sober answer lol


----------



## steve1978 (May 6, 2010)

i love to drink, i love to smoke. but i try and keep em seprate. i only end up meesy when i do em both! my biggest problem is sambuca. when i go out i cant just have a pint, i have to have a jeagermeister or a sambuca aswell! (i suppose thats what 10 years livin in lanzarote does!( over there i would drink free every night as part of my job).
in regard to roaches for me the best were focus points. do they still have them in embassey packets over there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

fuck man that takes me back focus points were the best roach going, closely followed by metro tickets not that most of you would know a metro ticket like haha

i go with the shotgun roach looks like a sideways 8


----------



## steve1978 (May 6, 2010)

do you put the roach in while rolling or do you put it in after? im always a whilst im rolling man myself. it makes me wet myself watchin people do it after they rolled. its like trying to fuck with a piece of rope! lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i'm actually thinkin about giving it up almost completely, ive realised that i have no control over it at all, i cant just have a couple of drinks, its an all or nuthin thing with me, ideally i'd only drink on special occasions; festivals, birthdays, new year etc. but ive been drinking every weekend more or less since i was 12 or 13 years old and its destroyed a lot of things in my life; relationships , houses, jobs, an unbelievable amount of money, and created problems for my family and friends, not to mention the health and mental issues. the U.K has always had a heavy drinking culture and scotland especially with the west of scotland probably the epicentre of it all, me and my mates really don't know a different way of life.


i'm like you dura, all or nothing, and by all that means culminating in being heavily unconcious. for me it is a really bad habbit though, it's not occasions, weekends, it is every single night for the past 4 years maybe. quite the addiction. i've forgotten how to sleep, which while i had a job, spurred me to drink to get that sleep, and now i'm unemployed, i'm just saying fuck it drink, rock and a hard place, gonna kick it soon though!  and i would flat refuse even a gram at £10 i'll take 1.4 or nothing. i will never pay more than £160 on an ounce, people have never asked more than 200, but today, every ounce i can find if i can, is 200, and dealers prefer to say they aint got any bigs for a week or so to fleece off a few 1g baggies at £280/oz


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

im not a hydro grower but i seem to hear a lot of guys using the canna range or the general hydroponics stuff. theres that many, when i start my hydro( just waitin on my hydroton coming thru) i'll be using the canna range coz i got sum from a guy as part of a deal.
im off to vote, dunno who for, there all cunts. wheres fuckin hitler when u need him??


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

people have died, died for your right to draw a large penis on your ballot paper. go and excersize that right!

is use canna A and B, veg and flowering types, PK 13/14 and Boost, all have that lovely easy to dose bottle which almost sells the product to me


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

*LEGALISE CANNABIS CAFES*
POLICY papers call for the decriminalisation of &#8220;social supply&#8221; of cannabis and express support for the liberal drug policies in Amsterdam, famous for its cannabis cafes.

that is the lib dems views (it's an election, so common sense would staet they'd side with the majority and then change things after, so i'm unsure on it's validity)

but that whole moment, fuck, it could be tomorrow. get that money saved and get ready to open up some cafes! if they were to become legal, i would drop any job there and then and get in on the market, dream job or what?


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

4 plant root mass





thick 





babies in flower, notice my artistic support system 





miaow!





i think the leaf damage is due to the EC going from 2 to 3.5 over the course of each week, that i'm not always on top of, as opposed to simply because they're getting near chop time


----------



## marley'man (May 6, 2010)

http://act.libdems.org.uk/group/liberaldemocratsfordrugpolicyreform/forum/topics/current-liberal-democrat-drug?xg_source=activity


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

Hi all, UK grower showin some thread love!


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

fuck me tip thats a big fuckin root ball, cut it off dry it out and sell it as a wig .


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> people have died, died for your right to draw a large penis on your ballot paper. go and excersize that right!
> 
> is use canna A and B, veg and flowering types, PK 13/14 and Boost, all have that lovely easy to dose bottle which almost sells the product to me


 Lmao, best way to vote


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> *LEGALISE CANNABIS CAFES*
> POLICY papers call for the decriminalisation of social supply of cannabis and express support for the liberal drug policies in Amsterdam, famous for its cannabis cafes.
> 
> that is the lib dems views (it's an election, so common sense would staet they'd side with the majority and then change things after, so i'm unsure on it's validity)
> ...


 Ah, that would be just glorious


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 4 plant root mass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

in all honesty i don't really have a fucking clue what i'm doing 

i emtnioned this a little bit back dura mate, there was 1 week veg time between those two plants, and as a result, roots and canape of the one on the right smothered out the other (it's actually caused 2 of them to grow shit all)


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

it does look a bit chaotic i notice. well thats my bucket all set up with my airstones in it, a two inch ball stone and little 4' straight stone, i'm using two fish tank air pumps, theyre not very strong on their own but together they're looking fine, i dont have my hydroton pebbles yet, just waitin on delivery. ive got a little rockwool cube sitting in the net pot just to see how much moisture it actually picks up and ive got a fem'd seed sitting waitin to be germ'd next week. so i'm gonna do a bit of reading about the germing process when using rockwool and hydroton and seedling care after its popped its shell.


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

i tend to say fuck it to the rockwool. after an hour or so, lift up the lid, if there is lots of water dripping from it's underside, or just hung there, you'll be fine 

it is VERY hectic, my next tote i've made up only has two clones in it as opposed to 4. i think the cramped conditions make the additional plants counter productive to the yield. i am notoriously bad at keeping my girls trimmed back though, i tend to let em go whereeverrr 

your airstone situation sounds good. general rule though is mroe bubbles the better. i use just 2 round stones myself (round stone inlaid with orange platic. big hole in the middle) and the plants ent dead yet 

i imagine that if your tote is setup coprrectly, then it's nothing more than keeping the rockwool vaguely moist and wait. once my clones are stuffed in, there is no farting about, i might pour half a shotglass over the rockwool here and there out of maybe they need it, but left alone and they just seem to do what they do and do it well 

edit: one thing i should mention that i've been noticing, is that there is water underneath my totes every week, and i often find little pools on the floor. my thinking is that the increased pressure inside the tote as a result of the airpumps, causes the top section to mist up in a steam, which is finding the edges where the lid meets the tote and seeping out. i need to get a reel of thing rubber to glue down as a DIY oversize gromet essentially. not much water get's out, but enough to stain floors etc.


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i tend to say fuck it to the rockwool. after an hour or so, lift up the lid, if there is lots of water dripping from it's underside, or just hung there, you'll be fine
> 
> it is VERY hectic, my next tote i've made up only has two clones in it as opposed to 4. i think the cramped conditions make the additional plants counter productive to the yield. i am notoriously bad at keeping my girls trimmed back though, i tend to let em go whereeverrr
> 
> ...


I use door seal about £3 from wilkinsons, self adesive and water proof, works like a charm.


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

good man. i'll get on that asap. reckon i can also use a few layers on the doorframe of my cupboard. nailing a piece of wire down the crack only works so well


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

lol, I use it for that aswell!

I also seal my main door wiv it to stop the stink going into the shared hall.

Love wilkinsons its my main grow shop, lol


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

a bead of silicon all round the edge , left to dry would probably do the job too, think i'll have a shot at that.


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

does anyone understand the mentality of needing and wanting to be able to google twitter searches directly (as in they just today added filters allowing you to search twitter and blog results specifically etc.

i've never understood the mentality of plain using it, i mean i've NEVER seen anything worth reading on the site, and apparnetly it's the elections new curveball, the use of twitter for campaigning and such. sorry, what sector of society is being targeted? and now the ability to google search for twitter results, i mean what are people hoping it will throw at them 

search:

had a bad day

results:

Random123456789 - dog sick it's rainging bad day really
Random 987654321 - Tesco were out of potnoodle. what a bad day!

i mean really, i'm a bit worried about where society is headed


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

I HATE the new google and cant change back! looks like im off to bling, although I dont like microsoft!

If it aint broke why fix it? I normaly love what google do but this is ugly and useless


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

hehe, welcome to getting old. i fuckin love it when people come out with this kinda stuff tip , congratulations uv just joined the grumpy old fuckers club.
p.s. yes the cops do look a lot younger

search: hair gettin thinner


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

lol, i aint old just stuck in my ways


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

i read ur post earlier on ur 10 quid growbox, well done mate. i'm gonna make u an honorary scotsman....arise Sir McEssex of Tightarseloch....yer knighted, now go and slaughter some muslims.


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

lol, its only a temp room and will be binned soon!

OLD GOOGLE!!!!! NO STUPID LEFT BAR!!!!

http://www.google.com/webhp?rls=ig


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

well that was a productie evening! i drove 20 miles to a pub because some people had asked me to, got there, thought why the fuck am i here, so sat in a field for an hour with a joint, and then drove home when i'd come down. clever tt


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

i need a holiday, even the jail would be a decent break rite now. fuckin fuck.women,cunt,


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

you and me both. but mines not specific, i jusst need one, other than a weekend in amsterdam a few years ago it's been 5 years since i went on holliday. and today i've had the next 4 weeks of emergency i-dont-have-a-job savings totally wiped out by one bill. now i'm broke and having to spend my time where i should be looking for a job, on the phone to the cunts.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 6, 2010)

Guys whats your best way of quick drying buds ???? (would LOVE a quick response)


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

liquid nitrogen


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 6, 2010)

Essex said:


> liquid nitrogen


Got none to hand......


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

oven in a paper bag, on a low hob?


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

would LN not simpoly super freeze the water inside the weed?  whole new meaning to ice bong


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 6, 2010)

Thats what i had in mind.

"Hello by the way first time ive seen you"


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

I beleve ya can "freeze dry" weed using N2 instantly?

hi m8!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 6, 2010)

Essex said:


> I beleve ya can "freeze dry" weed using N2 instantly?
> 
> hi m8!


That is something i would NEVER try for myself.....

"Fuck me i am stoned ..LOL.. Im typing in slow motion .... LOL....."

IT S READY !!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Guys whats your best way of quick drying buds ???? (would LOVE a quick response)


not sure about large amounts but you can dry smaller amount by just puttin it ontop of your light reflector for a few hours an altho its fast dried it still tastes ok 

- - - "Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired." - - - 

anyone know wtf this is all about it keeps comin up when i try an reply to anythin


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> That is something i would NEVER try for myself.....
> 
> "Fuck me i am stoned ..LOL.. Im typing in slow motion .... LOL....."
> 
> IT S READY !!


I would rather wait and cure properly, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

Essex said:


> liquid nitrogen



he he that could be amusing lol!!! oh by the way essex, hi its good to see another uk grower on here
i see you have sum big plans for your grow room from what iv wread, i landed lucky a few weeks back an ended up gettin a shit load of grow stuff really cheap which im just settin up an gettin it al how i want it ready for when this grow is done 
i have 2 question for ya 1stly where did you get your moisture meter thing an secondly i have the same fogger as youve got but i didnt get the power pack with it so i was wonderin if you can tell me what volt it is an if its ac or dc i would have guessd around 26v dc but dont want to blow it up, i think it would be great for cloning if it was put in a lunch box with holes in the lid an just drop an inch or 2 of the stem of the clone in through the hole 
thanks in advance


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

yer man I got BIG plans, lol

moisture meter thing?? I take it ya is on about my humidistat? here £15
http://www.alertelectrical.com/Fans-And-Ventilation/Extractor-Fans/Fan-speed-controllers-and-accessories/Retrofit-Humidistat-Module-0950.asp

my fogger is 24v dc but they do go up to 40+v dc so i would look on internet to find same one and look at specs for the transformer

hope this helps


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

Essex said:


> yer man I got BIG plans, lol
> 
> moisture meter thing?? I take it ya is on about my humidistat? here £15
> http://www.alertelectrical.com/Fans-And-Ventilation/Extractor-Fans/Fan-speed-controllers-and-accessories/Retrofit-Humidistat-Module-0950.asp
> ...



yep thats wot i ment lol the humidistat do they work well ? as i was thinkin of doin the same as you an linkin it to a fogger
also you say you wana get a co2 system ? do you think thay make that much of a difference ? as iv got one but am scaird to use it as i often sleep a few feet away from my grow cupboard 
it is quite a safe one as it auto shuts off if the power goes off or if theres any problem detected but im still really wary


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> yep thats wot i ment lol the humidistat do they work well ? as i was thinkin of doin the same as you an linkin it to a fogger
> also you say you wana get a co2 system ? do you think thay make that much of a difference ? as iv got one but am scaird to use it as i often sleep a few feet away from my grow cupboard
> it is quite a safe one as it auto shuts off if the power goes off or if theres any problem detected but im still really wary


Ya will need a relay to control the fogger with the humidistat, coz it switches the wrong way round. it turns off if RH is below, on is RH is above, coz its for a fan. (I hope ya get what I meen?) but it works perfictly just set the RH ya want and it keeps it there!

I will use Co2, but from brewing (I make 98% vodka!) Its a pain, you cant use extractor fans with Co2 else it just gets vac'd out, unless ya use a cycle timer.

If ya get 1500ppm Co2 it will give MASSIVE boost to veg +40% possable, but you might sufocate in ya sleep at 1500ppm!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

I must admit I was one of those naive people that were tempted to vote for the BNP, but last night I read their manifesto and some of it made me sick.

For example, they want to pay immigrants £50,000 to piss off home. It's digusting, I mean for around £450k you could build a gas chamber and probably kill hundreds of them in just a few weeks. They're really not thinking of return on investment with this one...

They've lost my vote.


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

haha, dura, i can sometimes never tell when you're serious or joking  but either way, i like the BNP in their principal, not in their practice. i applaud them in standing furm in stating that immigrants in this country are a MASSIVE issue, whereas every other party just states importing the clver blah blha blah we'll do anything and everything not to piss off people, but at the end of the day, the BNP go about it the wrong way, to start with, the moment sons and daughters, born in this country, well i see that as a whole other thing, they are not immigrants.


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

oi I had a polish girlfriend! much more respectfull than the stupid english gals ya get! lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

Essex said:


> Ya will need a relay to control the fogger with the humidistat, coz it switches the wrong way round. it turns off if RH is below, on is RH is above, coz its for a fan. (I hope ya get what I meen?) but it works perfictly just set the RH ya want and it keeps it there!
> 
> I will use Co2, but from brewing (I make 98% vodka!) Its a pain, you cant use extractor fans with Co2 else it just gets vac'd out, unless ya use a cycle timer.
> 
> f ya get 1500ppm Co2 it will give MASSIVE boost to veg +40% possable, but you might sufocate in ya sleep at 1500ppm!!!!!!!



yep i get wot ya mean with the relay but il get a friend to wire it for me whos an electrician as for the co2 i didnt realise it made such a difference i may set it up when i start my next grow an just run it a few times durin the day an have it turnd off when im there
thanks again an + rep


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

ya welcome m8, pop by my grow anytime! questions or not, lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 6, 2010)

fuk me i find this shit confusin enough normally, an aint interested enough in it to try an understand it 
but my god tonight is like there all talkin fukin german - exit polls, hung parliment, wtf
its all a fukin joke theres been hundreds of people turnd away without votin as poll station wernt organised well enough for the influx in voters 
birmingham edgebaston an a few other places have had re-count after re-count until they got the outcome thay wanted i mean how the fuck can you go from loosing by 1200 votes to winning by 100+ votes have they got the kids from the special bus countin the ballots ???
i just hope to god that there isnt a complete re-vote after the thousands who were turnd away are bought into the arguement by who ever it would benefit, iv not voted once in my life an after watchin this farce tonight it reminded me why


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

i wanna be prime minister, vote for me........they'll be plenty jobs for gravediggers and gas fitters...and we're really gonna need to upgrade our railways...choo choo for the jew jew


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2010)

ive got it, fuckin hell, ive solved our energy problems.....thousands of giant hamster wheels hooked up to dynamoes peopled( maybe aped is a more apt word) by wogs and camel jockeys, we'll annex wales(sorry dragon) and dump the fuckers there( we can get the bloody Poles to build the wall), giant energy farms producing clean energy from whats essentially a waste product( and a bloody obviously renewable source) as an incentive we put life size cardboard cut outs of policemen behind the wheels so that the coons run even faster, we can hang KFC buckets at the front , jeez we could sell energy to europe. all specials needs schools will embark on a training program to teach their inmates, sorry pupils, to clean windows. prostitution will be compulsory for all 16 year old girls, only the fit ones and the munters will train as sock washers, disabled people will dress up as clowns and pantomime horses and be made to walk around towns when the weather is bad to help brighten our days a little. and capital punishment to be re introduced for anyone called jeremy kyle.


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2010)

I sat down for dinner with my wife and I could see, as she prodded her food with her fork, that she wasn't very happy. To cheer her up I asked her is she would like to go on holiday.

She sighed, "It doesn't really matter."

"Oh, come on love. Of course it does. Do you fancy a beach break in the sun or maybe shopping in New York? How about a cruise?" I asked, trying to get her interest.

She said, "No, you don't understand. It doesn't really matter because I got the results of some tests back and I only have two weeks to live."

Stunned into silence I let the enormity of what she said try to sink in for a minute. I looked at my beautiful wife, staring down morosely, picking at her food and tried to comprehend what she must be feeling. I eventually found my voice.

"Do you want that egg?"


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2010)

Breaking news. It has been announced that rabbits will no longer be used in experiments and Muslims will be used instead. A leading scientist said. "the advantage of using Muslims is they breed just as fast as rabbits but you don't grow fond of them."


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

just reading up on the election. must admit i was a bit excited to get the news up on the copmuter thismonging. geek out with your...freak out?

hung parliament as far as i'm awaare means that the aprties ahve to choose a second party and steal their votes and as such the toher party kinda get's some power? hung parliament, fuck, if it's that obvious that none of you are wanted in power by the majority, disolve the bloody parliament, don't just switch votes and such around. 

with regards to the voters being turned away, as far as i'm concerned, if people are refused their registered vote then every vote in the country is redundant. the comments from officials "we were not prepared for the turnout" well you dumb shit if you'd been reading every piece of news for the last everververver, you'd have read that this is the most fierce and fought after ellection evar, and you figured you'd have your normal turnout. then there';s the re-counting, i know, it's like some specil children keep forgetting which party they're counting up. Labour 2000! wait, i mean conservative! wait, i forget! what a fucking joke of a country. everything about it makes me want to jump off the bridge.

and now it seems that any voter that was refused their vote will be able to sue the government for £750 under European Convention







haha, looks like some tough competition there for your seat mr cameron


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

the bit i dont get is how labour are going to do some sort of co operative with the lib dems!? what the fuck how does that work. what was the point of voting if neither of the parties running the country didnt get the majority?! 

as for people not getting their vote because they couldnt get to a polling station between 7am and 10pm, well what the fuck were they doing? if they were that bothered theyd have got off their arse.


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

How can ya vote for any party? pick between a bunch of lie's told by a bunch of liers! at least ya know BNP will stick to what thay stand for!


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

labour + lib dems is only a total of 317 not inlcuding SDLP's (3) which is still short of the number required for a majority (basically now the parties have to talk it out and form coalitions to obtain a majority figure. as you say, if you didn't get a majority and have to use other parties votes and seats, that's just daft? why not all vote for labour but say fuck you and appoint lib dems cus why not.

with regard to the turned away voters, these people had been queing since 6pm, certainly some people will have been lazy, but mothers, with families, can't just bring their kids out (or leave them home) for bleeding 4-5 hours or whatnot. they should be able to turn up, place their vote within 20-30 minutes and leave. the issue of the voters refused their vite is not those turning up AFTER 10pm, it is about the hundreds (and we're talking 300+ in certain stations) being in line since 7pm etc, and simply not getting through the door. there was also issues of stations running out of ballot papers. i have a notice downstairs from the council saying we're sorry that your area has had a mistake with it's polling cards, we'll see what we can do, we're talking 640 households on this street, due to the area, maybe 90% of the people living in said households would be voters, so you're looking at maybe an average of 1500 voters, all in one set of streets, that didn't get their ballot cards in advance, as was the plan (they figured that if everyone came with ballot papers ready, it would be tick tock hickery dock, suddenly all the sytudients turn up without them and it goes to shit)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8666338.stm


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

does it matter? they all wana F' us and our country!

Time for a revolution!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

dude i simply dont believe it takes 3 hours to get 300 people through the process it took the wife maybe 15 seconds to write my number on a piece of paper hand me a slip and i went to the booth and wrote me X and put it back in the boxes mut have taklen all of 2 mins door to door and there were 4 people doing the slips in most stations, what the fuck were they doing to not get the people through the door


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

don't ask me  but yeah, apparently people were stood in line for hours and hours before just getting turned away.


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

lol, how truly british!

they moan people dont bother voting, then when lots do they cant cope!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

all i can think is thank fuck its over with lets get back to britains got ne talent


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2010)

weathers quite nice.


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

don't open my shutters, ever  gloom is cosy.

last little thing about election, i promise.

i my mind, if you've registered to vote, queued to vote, and have been refused a vote, i think that said person should by all logic not have to follow any taes laws anything that the new party imposes. 

this hung parliament concept fucks me right off though. i thought it was for the people to decide and vote who is in power, not the politicians.


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

haha, u thought the people had the power? naive much?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 7, 2010)

Let's get naked and start the revolution


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

haha, you know me, i'm an idealist, i know people don't have it, but doesn't mean they aren't meant to have it. especially when that';s all mr cameron has been marhcing around shouting, that it's time to make every MP accountable and answerable to the public if they have any reason to etc etc, but as we all know, that'll just be campaign bullshit. we should try take them to court for mass fraud 

not talking about the election don, promise, i'm talking about umm, daisy's and flowered hats and little polka tea cups!


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Let's get naked and start the revolution


U start n post pic's! I'll follow, lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just reading up on the election. must admit i was a bit excited to get the news up on the copmuter thismonging. geek out with your...freak out?
> 
> hung parliament as far as i'm awaare means that the aprties ahve to choose a second party and steal their votes and as such the toher party kinda get's some power? hung parliament, fuck, if it's that obvious that none of you are wanted in power by the majority, disolve the bloody parliament, don't just switch votes and such around.
> 
> ...



ah shit tip top youv just ruind my day id come to the conclusion that hung parliment ment that if no fuker reachd the goal post with majoruty votes we got to hang all the basterds, wishfull thinkin i guess 

why not work out the vote percentage an give each party its voted percentage of the power an make the bastards work together


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

that's how i thought it would be until i read up on it. it just seems like what the fuck was the point of the country voting if the day afterwards it's the leaders of the parties not voted in who're deciding who's going to be in power, it's just fucked up, i'd take a gun to each of their heads and make em jump off something dangerously high, not fatally high, but just enough to really fuck their life up


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Let's get naked and start the revolution


and yes, haha, might want to talk with Riffix about that first 

be prepared people, for the era of lib-con!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> and yes, haha, might want to talk with Riffix about that first
> 
> be prepared people, for the era of lib-con!



lib con, is nothin new there always tryin to "con" us about how fukin good they are
iv gotta say im sick of it now an have lost all faith an interest in the groups of retards tryin to ruin our country


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2010)

i will continue my life of crime and dole dossing with unswerving perseverance and unabated glee irrespective of whatever political party mistakenly believes they are in control of my island, i will endevour to break or just plain ignore as many laws as possible and will evangelistically attempt to convert others to my way of life and philosophy, all this i do swear to god and country upon my rather tarnished soul.THEY CAN ALL SUCK UPON MY FAT AND HAIRY BALL SACK. (but not every second tuesday coz i've got to sign on)


----------



## growwwww (May 7, 2010)

This is by far the most true and accurate picture 

[youtube]7h92DALSM_A[/youtube]

btw i voted Lib Dem purely on the basis they had good rules about individuall freedom and bodily autonomy!!! They want to decrim and free up minor drugs etc... good drug policies. Nevertheless i would always smoke my weed!!! 

peace to everyone


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2010)

my wife is so fucking ugly that when she has an orgasm she looks like a down syndrome girl trying to whistle,


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i will continue my life of crime and dole dossing with unswerving perseverance and unabated glee irrespective of whatever political party mistakenly believes they are in control of my island, i will endevour to break or just plain ignore as many laws as possible and will evangelistically attempt to convert others to my way of life and philosophy, all this i do swear to god and country upon my rather tarnished soul.THEY CAN ALL SUCK UPON MY FAT AND HAIRY BALL SACK. (but not every second tuesday coz i've got to sign on)


hehe..... good way of thinkin


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

morning all, another day of uncertainty and backstabbing in the mother of parliaments i reckon. i think the should all just sit in a circle and pass a bong round and sort it out from there, although this may give the lib dems an unfair advantage.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

http://www.justwanked.co.uk/
saw this and thought of dura lol


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

lol, slice of bread.


----------



## W Dragon (May 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> carnt be arsed with these mods no more im banned bye all.


whats happening mate?


----------



## W Dragon (May 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> just another poxy row with mods had enough of this site now dragon https://www.icmag.com/modules/Jig/index.php aint too bad but there all the same and if i need ne info il just lurk about.
> 
> il mail ya on that hotmail account do ya check it often?


yeah i will mate i'll make sure i put it on when i go on from now on i joined icmag when this site went down


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

these fuckin anti drinkin pills are doing my nut in. I WANNA GET FUCKIN BLITZED, RITE OUTTA MY FUCKIN FACE AND WAKE UP IN A PUDDLE OF MY OWN PUKE.


----------



## Essex (May 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> these fuckin anti drinkin pills are doing my nut in. I WANNA GET FUCKIN BLITZED, RITE OUTTA MY FUCKIN FACE AND WAKE UP IN A PUDDLE OF MY OWN PUKE.


well ya are scotish, lol


----------



## newbud123 (May 8, 2010)

*Brown and Camron Poll Dancers upset London commuters lmao*

[video=youtube;FfiqegMuvuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfiqegMuvuw[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2010)

Blog update boy's, coming along nicely.


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

Why do Americans seem to believe that the whole galaxy revolves around them when any physics text book will tell you that the galaxy revolves around an effectively useless and extremely large mass that consumes anything that comes too close?

Oh aye... point taken


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

Essex said:


> well ya are scotish, lol


lol cheers as an essex lad u'll know exactly what i mean


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 8, 2010)

I really dislike the new journal setup thingy


----------



## Red Eye Joe (May 8, 2010)

Hey fellow UK growers


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

i dont use the journals katt, mite do when i try my hydro experiment, need to get batterys for my camera, need to go shoplifting coz i fuckin hate paying for them.
hi red eye, welcome in mate.


----------



## W Dragon (May 8, 2010)

why has sambos comments been deleted???????????


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 8, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i dont use the journals katt, mite do when i try my hydro experiment, need to get batterys for my camera, need to go shoplifting coz i fuckin hate paying for them.
> hi red eye, welcome in mate.


 You gotta get the rechargeable ones for that, we got an energizer one from asda with 2 AA batteries for like £8


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

mite just get that tomorra katt
@dragon. what comment buddy? did he piss off a mod or sumthin? i cant recall the last time i spoke to him.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> why has sambos comments been deleted???????????



i was wonderin the same thing i thought i was imagining things lol it could be cos he put a link to another site on here ? but more likely the mods have moved all his posts cos "thay can" thay seem to be tryin to show whos boss but there just gonna end up ruining riu i mean for fuk sake its our god given right to have our own opinion on things an not have to agree with the mods just cos thay control the site

*tip top* your good with computers why not set up an english version of riu we can all join an not have to worry about fat yanks gettin pissy about our opinions


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 8, 2010)

Maybe he did get banned and all the posts made by a banned account are automatically deleted?


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2010)

hey tip call it 'skin it up' or i could build one and call it 'fuck it up'


----------



## westhamm1132 (May 8, 2010)

skin it up lmao 

and i was in that thred that sambo was in all he did was start a disscushion about beheading n that shit he wernt sayin it was good or nething and 2 of the mods cam in and got all pissy with him about it sayin thats not needed hear and that bs and he poasted a link just cus they were gettin lairy about his thred. it was 2 of them aswell the corruption runs deep lol

he probs just got a temp ban it was uncalled for but what can you do?


----------



## ultimate buds (May 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the mods didnt move shit UL i deleted them threads same as a load other i deleted, if i ever got raided n this site is on me laptop how am i spose to say its a 1 time personal grow when ive talked shit on hear! i was actually well up for a ban 2day cause i get paranoid bout this site.



glad everythings ok an your still on here, the mods seem to be gettin really pissy over nothin just lately mind you its not the first time the uk,s bumpd heads with usa an it wont be the last


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

thats the problem with the damn colonials, no proper style or sense of decorum, damn rotters should know their place.i mean how can any country that votes for a head of state be taken seriously, hes just a common man, what u need is a monarchy, almost godlike in their wisdom and countenance.be up standing gentleman, right hand over hearts and shout 'GOD SAVE THE QUEEN'......................................................................AND FUCK THE POPE!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 9, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> glad everythings ok an your still on here, the mods seem to be gettin really pissy over nothin just lately mind you its not the first time the uk,s bumpd heads with usa an it wont be the last


it werent even the usa/uk thing just mods being far to heavy handed, the power grows to there head lol


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

they're yanks......enuff said.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> it werent even the usa/uk thing just mods being far to heavy handed, the power grows to there head lol


i know that feeling too well of late haha. good to see you're still here 

skinitup, the pikey scousser fairy scotchmans marijuana source 

i've never setup and run a forum and server on the scale that rollitup is on, but a forum like this could be setup within maybe 12 hours. with new forums, you need a main page, that takes on a niche, to bring people to the forum as opposed to them thinking "well why don't i just use X instead" etc, and keeping the few that do turn up interested and hanging around is a fucking pain in the arse, you need soooo much will power and determination.

am i the only person that LOVES how upset americans seem to get about the naming of marijuana as opposed to cannabis. it's like it's bringing up lost history of the america mexico holocaust or something


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

will power and determination?? thats me fucked then. christ i've seen me stoppin half way thru a wank coz its too much effort.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 9, 2010)

anyone figure out whats up with my ww? check my sig if you wanna take a look, thanks.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

mod baiting anyone?


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

yep tip, where we goin?


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

gotta open a thread and then keep it heavily populated but on topic  this is in regard to when FDD had a go at the food thread for people just wanting to see thier name written

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants.html

hahahahaaaa, not only is he just post whoring there, he's not educating people onto his reasoning etc, they need to learn not be told.

so i figure start a thread "what's my yield? i can tell you" then just get a long therad going of nothing more than replies of "5oz, maybe a zip less" and see if and when thors hammer comes crashing down, although now the plan is public, they can knowwww toooo much


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

what the fuck is he doing????? giving answers like '27 days', for fuck sake , even being in the same room as it , with a fuckin microscope and knowing the plants full growing history and genetics you can never be that fuckin precise. what a fuckin knob end. christ is that what passes as an expert in here? fuck me gently.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

exactly, i'm about to head over with some pictures and ask for answers. if he's 2 weeks out, then i will openly shout bullshit what a fraud of a thread and moderatorr


----------



## SM4RT3 (May 9, 2010)

Evening all...

Been a while since i've been on, PC kinda blew up n couldnt be arsed fixing it... Hope everyone is ok and life is treating you well.

on a grow note... 2 weeks till chop, o yeah bring it on lol


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

kinda blew up!!!??? u werent trying to shag it again whilst surfin porn were ya??
2 weeks- lucyk bastard. ive got at least 5 and i'm gettin impatient although my 5 trainwreck look a helluva lot closer than that, if i let them go full term i think theyre gonna be fuckin monsterous.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2010)

friday is harvest for me, i'll give the two smaller ones a further 4 weeks for shits and giggels as there is nothing on them. was going to scrump those this morning but ended up cutting one of the ebst stems haha, why not! although my time table is totally screwed, the other 4 in there are supposed to be 4 weeks into flowering by now, so this buds gotta strettch 

and i also think wtf when people talk of blowing up thier computers. i mean i flood mine with UV laced year old water and such on a frequent basis, will have it hard shitdown when the pump fails (dodgy connection) and the cpu hits it's 105 limit, you name it i've done it and managed to sort it out without a hitch  (hwen it was the days of the s939 amd64 and the pins were on the cpu's, it used to be plain daylight robbery heading onto ebay for cpu's with broken pins, just stuff a piece of copper wire from a phone line etc into the socket and you just got £200 of kit for about £15 )

sorry, i can get carreid away talking about things like coputers (hobbies i guess, i like to talk about hobbies haha)


----------



## SM4RT3 (May 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> kinda blew up!!!??? u werent trying to shag it again whilst surfin porn were ya??
> 2 weeks- lucyk bastard. ive got at least 5 and i'm gettin impatient although my 5 trainwreck look a helluva lot closer than that, if i let them go full term i think theyre gonna be fuckin monsterous.


nah got the missus for that lol... it had been making wierd noises for weeks before, then it made some crunching sounds and bang, gone... i got about 5 stripped out pc's so i just built one capable of running basic shit till pay day when i can get a new laptop.

N this how ever long it has been has seemed like an eternity, so 2 week is gonna fly, they on there last feed this week, then a good flush and then PH balanced water for the last week... when checking them the other night i did notice some fat seed pods, so i was a little narked about that, but they still got some phat buds, so canni complain... n with your yields mate, 5 week wouldnt be such a pain for me, i would wait longer for the huge yields your gonna get lol... all good things come to those who wait =]


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

i can talk for hours about masterbation


----------



## SM4RT3 (May 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> friday is harvest for me, i'll give the two smaller ones a further 4 weeks for shits and giggels as there is nothing on them. was going to scrump those this morning but ended up cutting one of the ebst stems haha, why not! although my time table is totally screwed, the other 4 in there are supposed to be 4 weeks into flowering by now, so this buds gotta strettch
> 
> and i also think wtf when people talk of blowing up thier computers. i mean i flood mine with UV laced year old water and such on a frequent basis, will have it hard shitdown when the pump fails (dodgy connection) and the cpu hits it's 105 limit, you name it i've done it and managed to sort it out without a hitch  (hwen it was the days of the s939 amd64 and the pins were on the cpu's, it used to be plain daylight robbery heading onto ebay for cpu's with broken pins, just stuff a piece of copper wire from a phone line etc into the socket and you just got £200 of kit for about £15 )
> 
> sorry, i can get carreid away talking about things like coputers (hobbies i guess, i like to talk about hobbies haha)


yeah i was always baffeld at how people can blow them up... well ok it didnt blow up as such, but it did go catastrophicly wrong, when you heard the unmistakable sound of metal grinding on metal and then nothing, you know summat has gone wrong, checked all parts after and Ram was fucked, and the processor was fried, so i really dont know what happend, but then it was an ancient machine running Flash, Dreamweaver, Photoshop, Fireworks CS4 Lots of other high powered progs and all with just over a gig of ram lol

But hey, new 17.5" Dell in 3 week with the new I3 chip n 3 Gig of SD3 Ram, so im happy lol,


----------



## SM4RT3 (May 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i can talk for hours about masterbation


lmao.. never mind talkin about it for hours, i can do it mate... only problem is i tend to swim in a circle lol


----------



## McHammerBash69 (May 9, 2010)

A big hi too everyone on here!

Ok first off Im new here and I have been growing for around 2 years. My set up consists off a 1.70 metre high by 75x75 budbox, 400watt hps grolux with a pro ultra reflector and 2 4 " fans with acoustic ducting and rhino filter.

I have grown Diesel lowrider twice 
Top 44 
Sweettooth
Cheese from clone ( i found in my mates bathroom )
Sharkshock from Mr nice seeds

I had no problems apart from one strain, Sharkshock. I started these in January this year and there all but finished it said 7-9 week but these have taken me 5 months to grow.
I had major problems with these seeds i dont know if it was the time off year or the plant genetics. Out of 15 seeds 6 germinated and looked healthy throught the grow period which was 4 weeks
I normally veg for 2 week then straight into flower. Anyway after i switch it to 12/12 they took another month to show their sex thankfully they were all girls. After around 3-4 week of flowering 2 started growing weird and what i mean by that is they resembled ferral weed.
I kept a close eye on them trying everything from flushing, low fert feeding, stress releivers and so on eventually i had to kill them. My reasoning for the mutation/ferral plants was put down to poor genetics or stress in the early stages any more ideas on this would be helpful.
For the four that were left i harvested 2 out of four because they matured alot faster than the others i got an ounce from both plants. These plants resembled Lowriders or dwarfs because of their size both where 50-65cm.
I have one plant drying and one plant that is getting chopped for drying today.
I will post some pics of the 2 when they are ready.


Peace 


MCHammerBash69


----------



## growwwww (May 9, 2010)

you found a clone in your mates bathroom???


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

ive heard of bog flowers before, think they're protected species.


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

A Catholic School teacher in Glasgow asked her class how many of them were Celtic F.C fans. 
Not really knowing what a Celtic F.C fan is, but wanting to be liked by the teacher, all the children raised their hands except for wee Johnny. 
The teacher asked wee Johnny why he has decided to be different...again. 
Wee Johnny said, 'Because I'm not a Celtic fan.' 
The teacher asked, 'Why aren't you a Celtic fan?' 
Johnny said, 'Because I'm a Rangers fan.' 
The teacher asked him why he's a Rangers fan. 
Wee Johnny answered, 'Well, my Mum's a Rangers fan and my Dad's a Rangers fan, so I'm a Rangers fan.' 
Annoyed by this answer, the teacher asked, 'If your Mum was a moron and your Dad was an moron, would you be a moron?' 
Wee Johnny replied, ' No i'd be a fuckin Celtic fan'


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

When I'd finished painting the fence last year, I put the left over Ronseal in an old jam jar.

I just found it in the shed and now I haven't got a fucking clue what it's supposed to do.


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

Just put up my Union Jack for the Rangers being crowned champions
but was not sure if it would offend any local catholics

So i have written Fuck The Pope on it just to make sure.


----------



## Dr Jones (May 9, 2010)

no offence taken, lol


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2010)

lol cheers dr j, take ur of the kiddy fiddlin faith urself.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol cheers dr j, take ur of the kiddy fiddlin faith urself.



hahah fukin luv it dura no beatin round the bush for you m8 lol straight in for the kill


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

afternoon every body


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

good day. i need to get off my arse and go buy pastries! 

and cock, i've no idea when my new girls went into 12/12. is this 2 weeks or ?? they're showing sex now so i assume 2


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

lol, hash head syndrom, fuckin non existent short term memory, i write everything down i write it all down in a little red book, watering, feeding, light changes the fuckin lot coz if i go to my grow ive no fuckin what i did or when


----------



## Dr Jones (May 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol cheers dr j, take ur of the kiddy fiddlin faith urself.


I meant is as that im unoffended cos my union jack is flying high for 2 weeks now, watp. 

Id still prefer to keep it football orientated as i dont see any sense in dragging it back to religion. No wonder our team gets slagged for being biggoted with comments like yours. Support the team mate but try and grow up, try switching your bedroom lights to 12/12 to see if you can mature a bit more.

IMO your comment was unprovoked and undignified. 


Well done the Glasgow Rangers, Herbie flags selling out fast WATP


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

you probably didn't quite catch his meaning. the underlying tone is fuck religion!  we'll have none of that mumbo jumbo nonsense around here now


----------



## Essex (May 10, 2010)

I just designed an organic tea from wilkinsons for £20, Id love some opinions of UK growers!
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/329661-essexs-home-brewed-wilkinsons-organic.html


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

how does that chicken pooooo smell? when i used to get it on my hands (i sounds really fucking odd right about.... now..) that smell will stay on your hands for the rest of the day, cleaning products be damned. sod that!


----------



## Danthebull (May 10, 2010)

Hey all fellow UK grower's. 

Here some of my sexy women for your interest.... Im currently Day 51 in flower. less than 3 weeks until harvest.... 

enjoy.......

Dan.

P.s my thread below.

>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/302501-hi-everyone-my-first-grow.html <<<<<


----------



## Essex (May 10, 2010)

It STINKS, but my babys like it. 

I dont get it on my hands, lol. I treat it like a dangous chemical


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

Dr Jones said:


> I meant is as that im unoffended cos my union jack is flying high for 2 weeks now, watp.
> 
> Id still prefer to keep it football orientated as i dont see any sense in dragging it back to religion. No wonder our team gets slagged for being biggoted with comments like yours. Support the team mate but try and grow up, try switching your bedroom lights to 12/12 to see if you can mature a bit more.
> 
> ...


go and fuck yourself, and when u stop grow a sense of humour.
at 38 years old , a father and uni educated i'll fuckin hold whatever opinons i want, say what i feel like and do anything i pleas.
and i wont be lectured to by sum wee fuckin scrote that doesnt understand irony, sarcasm, dark humour or self deprecating witicisms.
and if i want to combine football and religion i fucking will, ok knob jockey. its fuckin half baked rfc supporters like your good self that have fucked the entire atmosphere at ibrox and dare i say it parkhead, i'll sing the sash if i want, and my many papeish friends will continue to sing the soldier song and the fields of athenrie and we'll all laff at each other like we've done since we were boys


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

nice lookin grow dan, give us quick run down of your set up please mate if u dont mind. fuckin lotta colas goin on there!


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

Essex said:


> It STINKS, but my babys like it.
> 
> I dont get it on my hands, lol. I treat it like a dangous chemical


considering that it will taint knife handles on an almost permanent level, damned straight, that stuff is as nasty as it gets (almost, split the gall bladder and you're fuckeryducked )

you tell him dura haha


Dan my man, that is one STINKING looking group you've got going, look like you've got some really good weight on those colas


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 10, 2010)

hey can one of you UK growers help me advise someone on the legal risks of growing in the UK? i checked norml for him but i dont think the page has been updated since 1999. you guys use euros right? because the fines listed are in L (pounds i believe)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/322278-who-needs-help-ask-here-104.html


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

oh and while im on the subject as regards that statement about our team gettin slagged off, WHO FUCKIN CARES? WERE CHAMPIONS AND I COULDNT GIVE THE WORTH OF PRIESTS SOUL WHAT ANY CUNT THINKS OF MY TEAM. if they dont like it they can suck my fat and shiny uvf loving bell end.


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

what kinds of risks exactly do you mean kaleo and no within the u.k we still use pounds although many shops and businesses will accept euros


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

fuck off do we use euro's. geee, that accent, you must be canadian right?  sterling all the way! i'll be damned if they try and adopt the euro. fucking EU bullshit

there is a thread floating around with lots of great info

https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/327031-cultivation-charges-uk.html

there ya go mate


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 10, 2010)

heres his question



gazza255 said:


> ye thanks man for the help youve give me,i give you rep but forgot to put my name,i did the same with youngbuck ....ill ask you the same question..are you from the uk?if so do you think if i got caught with 4 plants witch i hope i dont they would send me to jail?i hope not lol..thanks again


so acording to norml; up to a year in jail and or 400L fine

TTT, sry for my ignorance; im just a fat lazy yank LOL


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 10, 2010)

thanks TTT but that thread makes me feel like i may have frightened this kid away from growing the magical herb


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

haha, ignorance forgiven, still not understanding where this L comes from though, it would be £400 haha

not quite sure what is to scare him from growing dope. that is a pretty feel good thread. 

if it's the simple act of being busted that scares him, then he shouldn't be growing, but if and when you are caught growing, the UK is not in a position to prosecute to the extent of the law. the actor mentioned, could have been kailed for 14 years, he got community service (picking up rubbish etc). then growers that have been caught countless times, with insurmountable crops (always 100+ and have always gotten off at the end of the day (that welshhy did time but ended up proving his point as a result)

the short story is you're not getting in a lot of trouble for growing a few plants. to start with there is too much precedent for it to ever become possible, secondly we don't have the prison space for rapists and murderers as it is, thirdly, nick clegg may soon be in a position to do good, and he is all for an amsterdam style attitude, legal cultivation etc, you name it, i just need to read up on the positions being offered by the cons to the libs to see if they'd be in a position to change law


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

its totally illegal to posses or cultivate cannabis. if your caught with a small number of plants u will get a fine, jail time is unlikely but there are no overall defined sentencing policies; each judge in each court will have their own opinions( it makes going to court in this country a fucking lottery, when ur in court the first things you should ask your lawyer is who is the judge and what kind of mood is he in, im not joking btw). if your caught dealing the chances are you will do time although this is diminishing as our jails are overcrowded and the views on cannabis are softening. possesion charge result in a fine 99% of the time. there are two different dealing charges; 1 relates to the possibility that u may sell to others and the other is aconfirmed fact that u are actively selling to others, the latter is obviously the heavier charge. btw scotland and england have different laws and different court systems. american law is similar to english in that it is based on precident.


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

black people, making you laugh at the zoo since the dawn of time


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

i do need clarification on that if you have the knowhow, how strongly can precedent be used in court?

being that this actor had 14 plants, an illegal concealed weapon, and bags giving off the image of sales. he recienved 120 hours and a £300 fine or so. as far as i'm concerned, that means by the legal system, if i have ANYTHING less than what he was found with, and acted in the same manner (complying with the police) it shouldn't be legal in any way for me to recieve a worse centence, let alone because i can then ask the quesiton of why a hollywood actor is above the law in regard to how accountable i am.

my daeler was caught with large quantities of cocain and cannabis. admtied that he sold cannabis on a large scale to pay off a massive cocain habbit. he got a £200 fine and 140 hours community service.

as i say, we have convicted murderers spending their time in ope prisons, which they are regularly obsconding from, and then derranged rapists are being released early, to free up space, only for them to immediately rapoe and kill the fukc out of some special needs child


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 10, 2010)

thanks guys, +rep to yo mammas

mind if i just quote you two on those things?

you guys have it better than i do. 1 plant (or seedling mind you) and i could see a min of 6mo and a fat fine. bud is decriminalized to a $100 fine but the cops are more likely to just take your stash


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i do need clarification on that if you have the knowhow, how strongly can precedent be used in court?
> 
> being that this actor had 14 p*lants, an illegal concealed weapon, and bags giving off the image of sales. he recienved 120 hours and a £300 fine or so. as far as i'm concerned, that means by the legal system, if i have ANYTHING less than what he was found with, and acted in the same manner (complying with the police) it shouldn't be legal in any way for me to recieve a worse centence, let alone because i can then ask the quesiton of why a hollywood actor is above the law in regard to how accountable i am.*
> 
> ...


being ignorant to your laws im just going to say that harry potter actor had a team of well payed lawyers behind him and you would prob need atleast one to get the same charge


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

i couldnt give u a full on detailed account of either law tip, it was just sum side reading when i was studying political history mate, precident is relative in all legal issues in the uk but it would seem to be more of english and yank thing and to be honest its so long ago i'd have to dig up all my old texts books and sift thru them for the explanation. if i come across one the books i'll sit down and read it but christ only know where they are! i'm sitting here waiting on dr.j's replie with baited breath...................nah, that not true im just fuckin bored and i cant be bothered even beating the wife.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

as it stands today.

posession upto 1oz would most likely be confiscation (i assume) an an on the spot £80 fine, you then get to re-offend until the 3rd time where you might have to goto court and make a stance. that is simply for the smoking.

growing, at the end of the day you will be in court defending yourself, and the laws state that there is hefty punishment available, but we just can't dish out those punishments (such as a 14 year prison statement) becase as dura states, perceptions on weed are most definately softening (i always make a point out of being seen in my neihgboorhood (very posh, houses are £1mil and up) in my best attire, velvet collared overcoat, smoking a huge joint, in the most professional and restrained manner, none of this hippy sterotype.

on a slightly related note, my aprents got fed up with ym cat drying in the car, so bought sedatives for her, which i maintained a very loud YOU FUCKING DARE attitude all along, they've always had a YOU FUCKING DARE attitude to me smoking pot, so they turned arou/nd and treid to defend the action by stating it was natural sedative, i just stated cannabis and walked off in disgust, think they just made an important realisation themselves


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

dura u put a smile on my face bro. hope ur well mate?

sm4rt where u been at bro? glad u and ur girls are good?






Harvested the Big Budda blue cheese at the weekend 

To everyone else, hope ur good 2'

Fingerez


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

im good fingerz, you know me mate, never happier than when i get to go on a good long rant at sum1. i do like a chuckle myself and i believe its my god given duty to push the bounderies of humour, although i will admit that my definition of pushing is somewhat akin to driving a lorry thru a paper wall( preferably with handicapped black kids behind it)
thats a nice lookin yeild mate, outta curiousity did u have any mildew/mould issues with that grow? my mate grew it and said it was a bugger of a grow


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

hmmmm i thought i had pm but was some other form of mildue/white mold stuff. think that came in from my westlands compost but not sure, was only on the top of the pot/compost neem sorted it right out. didnt have any problems with mould/mildew with my previous blue cheese but not sure of the strain. deff got echeese in it. 

i know i dont comment on here much but i do read this thread everytime i sign on, ur jokes are f*****g funny, on the border sometimes, can even tip the scale at times lol. that harvey price joke was a bit wrong lol but hey thats my opinion aint it bro  keep em up!!!!!

ps love the signature's 2


----------



## ultimate buds (May 10, 2010)

thats gorden brown gone !!!! what nob jockey we gonna get to replace him ?
looks like were back to polotics again wish id av stayd in fukin bed


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

lol, yeah i know my sense of humour can bet a bit dodgy and sumtimes my comments are a bit razor edged, i tell jokes like that in the pub and gets sum fuckin funny looks. fortunately i have skin as thick as a jews wallet.
as for u mildew thing funnily enuff my mate use westlands too, maybe its all those bits of wood in it that retain moisture are also guilty. although his oscillating fan also went like a barrymore party so it could've been that. proabably all those variables are to blame.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

hehe, one mention of religion in a non-respecting manner, and you're immature, what do people expect? it's like trying to scare 3 bad guys by drawing a pair of finger guns, only there's no sniper sat covering your arse, what do they expect to happen to them


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

im not immature, he is....nananananaaaa


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2010)

they sure look tasty


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

don't they just!

and the irony of it all is dr jones is actually a seemingly sound fella, just the moment people get "why're you so imature" and whatnot because you've put religion into a possibly offensive joke, well pah. no gripes against him really, just the religeous aspect


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

ahhhaaaa, i must be in a pretty bad mood these days, i can't seem to let idiotic users posts slide  if pretentious is self-proclamation of greatness and such, what is it when someone is too stupid to realise how stupid they are? there must be a word. other than special needs


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

thanks chaps, will post a pic of the lemon when its done  






Dura the home made hydro pretty easy bro, i think its doing alright so far. what u think tt?


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

it's looking good. really good. those roots are looking like they want to go a bit wild.

in my picture of the root mass i thought that it looked a lot redder than it really was, and in yours there seems to be yellow and almost some red to the roots. so i can't say if this is exagerated buy the camera etc.

if it is indeed those colours, then there are a couple of things i can think of. firstly is that it may just be from prior to getting all that bubble action going, secondly it could possibly be that the dark container is sucking up the heat into the water. what temperature is the water? (i figure you'll have a thermometer being mr aquarium man) i think it is meant to be arounbd 70F although not 100%. if the water is too warm it'll cause root rot.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

alrite las ya blue cheese looks nice m8 how dus she smoke? n is that lemon finished yet???

TTT lol uve been on 1 lately m8 since ya lost ya job ya on the winding up yanks bigtime recently lol

ne1 smoked northan soul its a cross of skunk1 and northan lights aint the strongest but has a lovely spicey flavor n smell should be getting a few o's at the wkend of it carnt wait aint ad a smoke in a few days.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

i've smoked very very few named strains. it's always just "kush mate yeah mate"

and yeah mate, in the apst i havn't had the time or energy, it was always what the fuck is the point, i ust have too much free time at the moment. i'm just getting all this drinking out of my system, i've half a bottle of JD and some beers left, then i'm pulling in this harvest and going to find another job. all while i contest electricity bills and try and sort out redundancy, holliday pay, gah


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> it's looking good. really good. those roots are looking like they want to go a bit wild.
> 
> in my picture of the root mass i thought that it looked a lot redder than it really was, and in yours there seems to be yellow and almost some red to the roots. so i can't say if this is exagerated buy the camera etc.
> 
> if it is indeed those colours, then there are a couple of things i can think of. firstly is that it may just be from prior to getting all that bubble action going, secondly it could possibly be that the dark container is sucking up the heat into the water. what temperature is the water? (i figure you'll have a thermometer being mr aquarium man) i think it is meant to be arounbd 70F although not 100%. if the water is too warm it'll cause root rot.


lol i'm kinda slacking in that department really. tried 2 get the glass ones for the tank at the weekend but they only had the sticky on ones, dont think they would really be accurate. about 21oc? i'm using cannazyme 2 help with the breaking down of roots. u recon it would be worth switching it for some h2o2 for a week?



sambo020482 said:


> alrite las ya blue cheese looks nice m8 how dus she smoke? n is that lemon finished yet???
> 
> TTT lol uve been on 1 lately m8 since ya lost ya job ya on the winding up yanks bigtime recently lol
> 
> ne1 smoked northan soul its a cross of skunk1 and northan lights aint the strongest but has a lovely spicey flavor n smell should be getting a few o's at the wkend of it carnt wait aint ad a smoke in a few days.


sounds lush bro, getting in the van now lol. na the lemon is still going, 73 days is supposed 2 be the best time, heard anything from 8-10 weeks lol. its 10 weeks 2moro i think depends on how u work out the 1st day lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol i'm kinda slacking in that department really. tried 2 get the glass ones for the tank at the weekend but they only had the sticky on ones, dont think they would really be accurate. about 21oc? i'm using cannazyme 2 help with the breaking down of roots. u recon it would be worth switching it for some h2o2 for a week?


haha, not to sound a dick but i've not had need to read up on troubleshooting in any depth yet  the cannazyme and rhizitonic sound like good products for sickly plants, i guess, but have never used, as to h202, again, never used, all i can say is that it is not to be used in conjunction with things such as boost etc.

res temp wants to be in the 60's ideally, not sure what mine are though, i tend to check things like that only when a problem arises. bad methodology but fuck it  saying that i'll bet the clone res is steaming, no ventilation in that tent, replaced the light with a 150w a month back but it's still warm. might have to somehow add yet another fucking unsubtle whirring fan  if anyone were to walk in my room one morning wihle i was alseep that would be me busted, wihtout the coputer on it's not stealthy  got to get hold of some cheap speakers to put my water pumps inside.


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

cheers again, got me on a mission now for the weekend lol. i use the rhizio for my little ones, they quite like it. have the zyme from my coco but brought another bottle when it run out, not sure if its nessisery but i'm still kinda new to the game. have u heard of the aquarium chillers? my mate up north uses one i think?

i have 2 run my setup through the day, hense the overkill on the extraction summers coming. couldnt run it at night for the noise. at night its no noiser than a pc with the fans running at idle.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

did ne1 see the spammer the other day selling credit card details? lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

been a good few threads and posts of the same stuff, who the hell would be stupid enough to want to buy stolen bank details. no thankyou!

i've not heard about aquarium chillers but they sound good. i've done all i can in the hope that my mission would be heating the water up as opposed to having to chilli it down. (there goes my tv again, i got to buy a contactor pronto)

i know don mentioned he tried both of the canna additives and saw no positive effect from using them, although as i say, chances are his plants were healthy, in which case they are not needed at all.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

lol it was the 1st one ive seen couldnt quite beleive the cheek of it lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

A MAN with a lengthy criminal record who was found with 150 cannabis plants, a full growing set-up and £1,500 cash has escaped jail after the prosecution accepted he was cultivating the drugs for his own use.

Prosecutor Eoin McCarthy told Plymouth Crown Court that when police raided a house in Victoria Road, St Budeaux, no-one was home.

But Steven Bennett turned up during the search.

Officers found scales, a cannabis grinder and a pipe in the lounge and two benches covered in 87 cannabis plants between two and six inches high in pots in a bedroom.

In the loft, they found more than 60 additional plants in buckets, together with 14 lamps, three transformers and several fans.

Bennett, aged 51, told police he had started growing cannabis to combat his alcoholism, but with two other men had started growing it on a "slightly larger" scale.

There was no commercial supply &#8211; the men supplied the equipment, he grew the plants and he gave them some of the resulting crop.

Bennett, of Langdale Gardens, Estover, said he received no money or financial gain, was responsible for 75 or 80 plants and had grown six crops, with the other men benefitting from two of them.

He said £1,500 cash found in one room had been earned by him and was not from the sale of drugs.

Mr McCarthy said the Crown had accepted Bennett's version of events and was unable to say that the cash was the proceeds of crime.

He said Bennett, who pleaded guilty to a single charge of cultivating cannabis, had been offending since the early 1970s and had a long criminal record.

Nick Lewin, for Bennett, admitted his client had been "a hell-raiser in his youth" but added: "His situation now is remarkably different."

He revealed that Bennett's partner, who attended court in a wheelchair, had suffered a stroke in January and he was now caring for her.

He had stopped using and growing cannabis and no longer presented a risk of future offending, said Mr Lewin.

The judge, Recorder John Williams, told Bennett he was "a vastly experienced criminal" who had been in more crown courts around the country than he had, but accepted he was now caring for his partner.

He imposed a jail sentence of 10 months suspended for two years with a residency condition, and ordered him to pay £350 towards the prosecution's £500 costs.

makes me feel abit less paranoid when i read case's like this lol


----------



## BigToeJoe (May 10, 2010)

yeah me to mate when was this? makes me wanna bang a few more in my tent lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

2009 so after it was reclassisfied to class B i got more but they are in pdf n i carnt figar out how to copy n paste it from pdf to here?


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

yup, at the end of the day, you WILL most likely get a criminla record, but as is being shown every week, they just can't afford in either money or space, to get people in jail.

even the part where he states "he has stopped using and growing cannabis"

the old taff in the video was given the exact same letting off. he was told "suspended sentence on grounds of not re-offending" to which he said suuuure, and got straight back into rearing 150 plants, got caught, just got given the same punishment, the judge in the end simply stated that at his age, and with his reccord, he can find no beneficial reason (to society as well i think is stated) to put you behind bars

i am paranoid over being caught, i don't want to be caught, they're my almost ready plants goddamnit!! but in terms of the punnishment, fuck, i honestly fear more about getting done drink driving a second time than i am of ebing raided. i can still afford and have a license, to drive a car if i'm raided, i'm off the road for years with an unpayable premium if i'm done DRINK driving. notice how os far, all my issues in life are stemmmming from alcohol related ordeals


----------



## BigToeJoe (May 10, 2010)

so there doesnt seem to be a limit of plants to be classed as personal?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

you on the drink again then TT lol im pretty pissed meself at the mo fink i need dura to hook me up with some of his anti booze pills lol 

drink driving is a strange 1 i have a female friend totally clean record apart from the DD who went to jail for 6months for a second offence but another male friend got off witha suspended sentances on his 3rd time both the same town different times.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

good doc about wormwood scrubs on itv at the mo.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

haha, i've started out on the beer and i'm about to have a toasty cheese joint and move onto the jack daniels. bought 2 bottles on saturday, had one then with a minikeg and now i'm finishing the second, don't like spirits! i don't stop cus the cocacola tastes gooood 

good dockaroundwhatscrubsnow?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

good dockaroundwhatscrubsnow? ???? you shore you aint already started on the JD m8 lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

nah i thought you wre talking about scrubs scrubs and thought what the fuck episode are you on about  now i know it's about the prison  i'm on tuborg and watching american dad


----------



## growwwww (May 10, 2010)

Smoking some rough thai at the moment if u showed u picturees u would thi nk im in weed prison


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Smoking some rough thai at the moment if u showed u picturees u would thi nk im in weed prison


it aint thai if it rough lol commercial weed is the name ive always called that stuff.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> nah i thought you wre talking about scrubs scrubs and thought what the fuck episode are you on about  now i know it's about the prison  i'm on tuborg and watching american dad


you watching it TT if not then DONT! they just pulled a fucking big mobile out some blokes arse! NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

lmao. i odn't have tv mate, never have and never intend to


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lmao. i odn't have tv mate, never have and never intend to


lmao ur qaulity TT you fuckin mix it up m8 i couldnt live without me skyplus lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lmao. i odn't have tv mate, never have and never intend to


fukin hell tt no tv i can go a few weeks without it now an again but couldnt cope without it im guessin your into hi fi,s an pc,s then

oh can you put up a pic of the leaf structure on your cheese please tt as iv just been offerd cheese clones at £5 each an the guy reckons there e cheese an from wot i know bout e cheese thay seem right


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

£5 a clone for echeese! you wouldnt even wana no what some people in my area want for a clone of echeese its far from £5!


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

i'll get pics tomorrow when lights are on. if he thinks it's E and he knows what E is then unless he's the safest of geezers sounds too good to be true (sais mr i got them for free haha)

and fuck tv, i've stayed with mates with skyplus and i flick it on and there is NOTHING worth watching out of just how many channels now, and if it is worth watching it's heads or tails on it just being a repeat 

if i see something i want to watch i'll download a HD version and watch it through my computer. no adverts, no other crap, no cost (well, £40 a year) and exactly when i want it without suddenly realising you have to delete stuff you've recorded to make space etc. as you say, i'm into my coputers and hi'fi's and such, i get really irked when i have friends who start raging on about a new sound setup and it's some logitech whatnot for their computer that lacks clarity crisp tones, any kind of listenable subwoofer, nasssssssssty. i've got some logitech 5.1's in the lounge with a computer and tv, they're fun, in that they go loud boom boom and such, but certainly not enjoayble for really turning it up a bit and retaining the quality.

there needs to be a big real time stick feature of forums so ya'll can see me typing out some rant and just smack me good and propper. i find it very hard to stop, that could have gotten serious


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

haha, i'd be tempted to try posting you some clones  free of charge of course. fuck extortion like sambo is talking about, i've heard his areas prices, it's bonkers, absolutely bonkers


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

another TT rant lol theres been a few lately lol

just jokin m8, i no what you mean bout the repeats and also the downloading half of the american shows i watch on sky i download the night or wks b4 they are on sky lol i still love it tho sumtimes il be on the laptop whilst watching skyplus n playing the xbox couch potato or what lmao


----------



## ultimate buds (May 10, 2010)

yep tt i kinda thought it sounds too good to be true but i did do him a good deal with sum equipment he needed i giv him a 600w light with xxl reflector an a 5" inlet/outlet fan and a contacter with timer for £65 so he could just be returnin the favour 
as for postin clones i reckon it would be pretty simple really if they were inside a tupper ware lunch box so theres no smell or even just inside a plastic car or some toy from the £1 shop lol you got me thinkin now 
its the only strain out of the three i want that cant be bought as seed the other 2 i want for next grow is a good skunk and la woman 
after hearin how good dura did with the la i just really wanna try it 
oh cheers for postin pics of echeese il keep my eye open for them 2 moz


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

dura could easily av got a good pheno of la or grown it different ive seen my poxy dp blueberry yield between 6.5oz a plant down to 2oz!

as for echeese had a few friends grow yrs ago n never got less that 4oz i think bust5a has a real nice echeese at the mo, much bigger than tt or mr west lol its different phenos,diff growin enviroment etc.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> dura could easily av got a good pheno of la or grown it different ive seen my poxy dp blueberry yield between 6.5oz a plant down to 2oz!
> 
> as for echeese had a few friends grow yrs ago n never got less that 4oz i think bust5a has a real nice echeese at the mo, much bigger than tt or mr west lol its different phenos,diff growin enviroment etc.



yep i 100% agree that dura could av had a good pheno i did actually say that to him an im very interested to see what he gets from the la woman hes growin this time around he does also seem to have a green finger an to be honest i think im just gonna stick with echeese if it is echeese this guys got an il not bother with anythin els for a few grows atleast 
i was all excited earlier when he told me hed got echeese an now im really thinkin its to cheap to be echeese


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2010)

no not at all UL my prices are from MUGS who reckon there echeese is the origanal just cause they are from luton,bedford etc clones should be FREE! or exchanged!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> no not at all UL my prices are from MUGS who reckon there echeese is the origanal just cause they are from luton,bedford etc clones should be FREE! or exchanged!


im guessin luton/bedford is where echeese originates from ?
i think if/when mj is made legal then clones will be free or swappd an alike but until that happens prices will be all over the place 
iv found a lot of people who grow think there sum kind of king pin gangster cos they have a few canna plants an arnt the type of people who will do anythin unles there makin a few £££ out of it
all the decent growers tend to keep it quiet that there growin (just chat on the net) an so the option is pay silly for it or dont get it
as for these clones at £5 i seen a few of his clones an thay lookd like echeese with more sativa type leaves than greenhouse and big buddha cheese, i might get 2 of him at the weekend if i think its e cheese after iv found out more about echeese on the net and seen a few pics my concern is it could be anythin an he has openly said he was told its e cheese but he,s new to growin an got them threw a friend of a friend


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2010)

ohbdearcim fuck rv


----------



## biglewis (May 10, 2010)

UK reppin!!!!! seems like everyone is growing nowadayz.... how about this: we all get sum seeds and distribute them around the U.K. untill the weed plants are exactly that... A WEEEEEEED! they will hav 2 legalize it then haha


----------



## ultimate buds (May 10, 2010)

biglewis said:


> UK reppin!!!!! seems like everyone is growing nowadayz.... how about this: we all get sum seeds and distribute them around the U.K. untill the weed plants are exactly that... A WEEEEEEED! they will hav 2 legalize it then haha


a few of us have already spoke about that any hermies you get just plant em outdoors an as they go through there cycle theyll produce more seeds an can quickly colonise an area faster than a paki family an better still if you clone the original hermie as many times as possible an then plant out all the clones in different areas 
the only problem doing it with decent genes is that most people buy there seeds not breed them so its throwin money out in a field doing it from seed


----------



## Dr Jones (May 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 2009 so after it was reclassisfied to class B i got more but they are in pdf n i carnt figar out how to copy n paste it from pdf to here?


adobe 9 pro-extended, you can edit pdf, copy paste etc.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2010)

Dr Jones said:


> adobe 9 pro-extended, you can edit pdf, copy paste etc.


is that a free program? got ne links to where i can download it from?


----------



## Dr Jones (May 11, 2010)

mmmm, dont think so, ive had it a few months through my work. It wasn't cheap! Im sure you could borrow  it from a torrent site. It'd be worth the hassle but no guarantees with a d/l

let me know how you get on

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4260302/Adobe_Acrobat_9_Pro_Extended_with_Working_Fix


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

U want the torrent for it? it says its an invalid file but if u got to www.torrent-finder.com and search for it its there


----------



## brandonflowers (May 11, 2010)

Where do you buy your equipment from? I have just done a quick price comparison between 4 major hydro suppliers online. I compared the price that they each sell the Secret Jardin DR40 Grow Tent which is an excellent little essential for the home grower.

www.greenshorticulture.co.uk sell it for £53.99

www.theinnergarden.co.uk sell it for £49.95

www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk sell it for £55

www.1-hydroponics.co.uk sell it for £63

So prices seem to vary by the cost of a round of drinks. Not much difference. The sites all look really different. Where do you get yours from?


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 11, 2010)

I don't use a grow tent, but whatever I haven't bought at a nursery or garden shop I have got from hydrohobby.co.uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

dont buy the secret jardin, seriously poor quality once you've stretched the skin over youll be finding pinprick light holes along all the seams and the zips are pretty low duty too ive just chucked mine cos the zip broke like a coat n couldnt zip it up at all, place was stinking. the bud box are overall better put together but are a bit more expensive depends what your looking for really. my secret jardin lasted a year before it died.


----------



## Danthebull (May 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> nice lookin grow dan, give us quick run down of your set up please mate if u dont mind. fuckin lotta colas goin on there!


Hey dura72 lad. 

sry didn't get back to ya sooner mate.

I have........

8 x White russian
8 x PPP
8 x Armageddon.

Each is in a 45 liter square pot.

CANNA Nutrition
COCO pro medium with silverlight and clay pellets.

Lst's at week 2 veg. Veg'd for 5 weeks.

currently 52 day in to flower.

All around 2.5 - 3 foot tall. 
Between 4 - 8 main colas on each plant.

Its fucking mental in the grow room, Stinking to high heaven. But no smell out side my property. Got 2 filters with ONA in the ducting and dotted around the house. 9 fans for intake, exhaust's and blower's. Its my first grow and i think i have spent close to £3300 but im hoping for a good return on that. Well im optamistic anyway....

Dan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

christ thats a lot of airflow man 9 fans!?!? stilkl cant have too much of a good thing eh


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2010)

Dr Jones said:


> adobe 9 pro-extended, you can edit pdf, copy paste etc.





sambo020482 said:


> is that a free program? got ne links to where i can download it from?


just download foxit reader that's free, massively better than adobe, and you can edit and apste and whatnot no porblem at all


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

hey uk hope every1s good just stopped for a break im in the middle of moving my whole setup and about half way there now gotta carry the plants out soon should be fun with half the street watching lol
with the tents id go for the budboxes aswell my first was a secret jarden and it doesn't compare quality wise with the budbox the budbox seems better all round and alot stronger


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

ez drags bro. covered mine with bin bags when i moved em. didnt seem 2 bothered as it was only a short time 10-15mins. good luck bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

one of the most nerve wracking hours of my life moving mid flower. never to be repeated hahaha


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

lol cheers guys their only little so not to worried just wanna move everything else first, all the neighbours are out watching at the mo and i dropped my carbon filter out in front of all of them the fucking thinh fell out of the bag whilst i was holding the fan attacheched to the other end lol since then the numbers outside spectating just seems to be growing i'm hoping their all still outside watching as the last of it goes just so i can start insulting the nosey fuckers


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

oh yeah thought id mention i'm on stop at the mo now the landlords are over the road visiting the nosey fuckers i got the feeling it's not good just gotta move the tent and plants now so fingers crossed alls good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

fuckin ell man, make sure your not being followed dragon.


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin ell man, make sure your not being followed dragon.


i'm not mate just got a load of people nosing i know that they know and vice versa but they won't fuck off in their houses they didn't even come out til i left the boot open and started filling the car after today i shouldn't have any headaches i won't have anything in my house but it means putting it all right next to my outdoor in a shed but i figure it's better than another run with them all knowing i think they'd ring the old bill now given half the chance none of them even look at me straight lol


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

Dont sound like fun man, just dont answer door till it gets kicked in!

People should just F off with there big noses, It always the ones who have never lived there own lives and just want to ruin yours.

I'd move m8, my landlord knows im growin, lol


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

Essex said:


> Dont sound like fun man, just dont answer door till it gets kicked in!
> 
> People should just F off with there big noses, It always the ones who have never lived there own lives and just want to ruin yours.
> 
> I'd move m8, my landlord knows im growin, lol


lol i wont be mate, defo not fun at the mo just waiting on the landlords to fuck off and i can shift the last of it were gonna move in about 5months when our contracts up until then were stuck here i wouldn't mind but their blatant about it like i'm not gonna notice their ugly mugs everytime i leave the house they even stand in the windows now when my parents come over my old man was giving the guy over the road the finger yesterday he was only dropping me home lol it's like living in a military controlled street with every move we make being watched


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

sounds like someone broke the golden rule dragon man. good luck


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2010)

errect a wooden shed on your front drive and then get them suspicious over that, pop in and out, late at night and such, only for the police to flatten it to find a small teaaaaa party setup inside, then you let a wolf into their houses and the police won't come running


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

araldite their door locks in the night man, i love that one works a treat on cars too


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like someone broke the golden rule dragon man. good luck


it's from where i chopped mate the smell went through the walls and the neighbours were on the blower to the landlords then they phoned me saying they had been getting complaints and that the smell was in thier houses and floating down the street so i told them i'd sort it and that id been having a smoke but they obviously didn't beleive it since then theyve been down visiting a lot and we had an inspection with 1 days notice rather than a couple of weeks notice like all the others the other day, since chop day and me slapping the neighbours brother and shouting the odds they been watching me like a hawk it's because their all friends and have been for years mate i think they know all they can do is watch and wait and hopefully get me arrested they know now that if they get involved i'll retalliate like i did with the 1s next door, seems to me their working class with dilusions of grandure like i'm not good enough to live here because of the weed the stuck up cunts


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

don and ttt 
just like the movie their will be blood guys as soon as the house is clear i'll be causing trouble with all of them i'm gonna give them reasons to look down their noses at me, i'm thinking the first 1 to nose at me when the stuff is gone will be the example i'll just walk over and stick my forehead on their window and start shouting abuse at them in their house i gigure that should get the ball rolling and the violence started


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

dragon, dress up in some of your mothers old clothes, make it sum really fancy party frock, roll a huge long as fuck joint but with no grass in it and sit out side your house with the tunes rite up and dance around the garden like kate bush in the wuthering height video singinging along. and just wait for it to happen........


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

potatoes up car exhaust pipes at night, go on line and send them all gay bondage magazines, and as ur welsh(and i know this may hurt a little) buy a st georges cross flag and drape it out the window.


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

i'd weed kill there lawns in words, F OFF! lol


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

i know it's wrong guys but the thought of causing shit for all the 1s that have been making life difficult is getting me all excited i've been like a shaken bottle of pop waiting to be released the last couple of wks everytime some1s come here and said our neighbours have been staring i've found it hard to control myself after today there'll be no need for good behaviour tonight i'll start with painstripper on all the cars i'll either use accetone or accelerator and if that doesn't stop it i'll start on their houses this is gonna happen either way just to make me feel a little better when their all stood outside ringing the police and sending them to my yard


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

hey dura loving the ideas mate but cant go as far as the flag lol the guy next door got the little 1s on his car i'll be setting fire to them been desperate to since we moved here lol


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

thats sounds like a nice setup dan, but you certainly arent taking any chances with odour issues mate. i take it you topped or fim'd all your plants? ive just tried it with one myself to see where it goes, didnt even even do it the right way ,just pinched the centre shoot with my finger nails about 10 days ago but the new growth began really quickly and it seems fine, does it reduce the plants overall height as compared to just letting it grow normally?


----------



## Danthebull (May 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> thats sounds like a nice setup dan, but you certainly arent taking any chances with odour issues mate. i take it you topped or fim'd all your plants? ive just tried it with one myself to see where it goes, didnt even even do it the right way ,just pinched the centre shoot with my finger nails about 10 days ago but the new growth began really quickly and it seems fine, does it reduce the plants overall height as compared to just letting it grow normally?


Hey dura.

No didn't top or fim them. I use the LST method, worked superb. And yeah im a bit wired when it comes to Odor controll. ( overkill i know, but you can never be too careful...lol ). Do you have a thread on here with your grow?.

Dan


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

@ tip top, thats me got hydroton today so im just about to start my dwc bucket mate so expect me to bombard u with questions real soon. first question(s) ive got a two week old clone, just a little one bout 3" high in rockwool in a pot of soil should i use that straight into the hydroton or should i germ a seed and pop it into rockwool and then put it in my net pot? and do i have to add nutes straight away or is it like soil and only need water for first couple of weeks?


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

@ dan. no mate never bothered with a journal but ive gotta few pics of my last grow in my profile. im a lazy cunt and just never got round to doin a journal but im defo goin to do one when i start my next grow, mite even start one for my diy dwc experiment.


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2010)

i'm in the middle of a having a bath and rolling a joint, i'll get back to you with vague answers in a tick


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

@ dragon. go and buy brake and clutch fluid from a local garage, its strips car paint rite down to the bare metal and even burns into the steel, its very difficult to respray. i used it before , a guy payed me to do it to cunt that had shagged his wife, he wanted me to rob the guys house and trash it but it was too difficult a job due to location so i just fucked his lovely little sports car instead........yes i am a naughty boy


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

@ dragon, forget about weed killer, go and get a gallon of diesel and pour it into the gardens especially round the tree roots, i can garauntee fuck all will grow there for about the next ten years , its fuckin lethal.


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

christ im a nasty bastard when i put my mind to it.


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> christ im a nasty bastard when i put my mind to it.


yes you are mate lol i only said accetone ar catalyst because i got them to hand and their very flammable lol i'm gonna do the cars tonight and see where it goes from there i'm hoping for a punch up though just to get it out the way i promised the misses once it's done i'd let it go so not to break my promise i'm gonna do them all together to edge my bets i'm thinking about 8 cars should get a good respnse


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

cheers guys i'll catch up with you all later i'm gonna shoot off and finish moving my shit the landlords just pulled off so gonna do it now whilst it's just the neighbours out there wish me luck


----------



## Danthebull (May 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> @ dan. no mate never bothered with a journal but ive gotta few pics of my last grow in my profile. im a lazy cunt and just never got round to doin a journal but im defo goin to do one when i start my next grow, mite even start one for my diy dwc experiment.


Sounds interesting, b e sure to let me know when your ready to start man...... would like to see how you do with it...


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2010)

just make sure it's not like every car within 10 miles is ruined, except mr bad neighbours  ha



dura72 said:


> @ tip top, thats me got hydroton today so im just about to start my dwc bucket mate so expect me to bombard u with questions real soon. first question(s) ive got a two week old clone, just a little one bout 3" high in rockwool in a pot of soil should i use that straight into the hydroton or should i germ a seed and pop it into rockwool and then put it in my net pot? and do i have to add nutes straight away or is it like soil and only need water for first couple of weeks?


right, i've never done owt but clones in rockwool so cannot comment or recommend the seed aproach. not sure about the small plant, worth a go i guess unless you're in need of flowering that one out. as far as i'd be able to tell, pull the thing out of it's tub, and gently gently break off the soil, ideally under running water not hot not cold ph'd water, until it is as clean as is possible, and then depending on the roots, you may be able to get it in a net cup (either by working the roots through, or by cutting the cup into say three thirds, getting roots out at edges and then gaffa tape together (careful that it's a firm tape job else the pot could implode and fall through the hole) else i'd assume you'd need to trim the roots a little and just stuff them in amongst the hydroton. what size pots are you going with?


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

im not gonna bother up setting my little clone coz its a 'pure gold ' strain and its the only one left within my circle of growers and i would like to let it get big enuff to take more clones from so ive decide to pull a few clones from my well established trainwreck clone( its around 12" to 14" high), ahm gonna take 4 clones from it tonight and just pop them in presoaked rockwool( pre soaked in water/ seedling start) and ill jst put them in my propogator for a week till i see some roots and then move them to dwc and soil. i'l choose the best lookin for my dwc.


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

I was supposed to go on a date last night, and the girl I was meeting called me this morning, very upset that I didn't show up.
I said, "Sorry about that, I suffer from premature ejaculation."
"Well that's very unfortunate," she replied, "but if you were embarrased about something you could have turned up and explained it to me."

"I wasn't embarrased about it," I explained, "I came in my pants on the way to the restaurant, and suddenly didn't see the point in paying for your dinner."


----------



## dura72 (May 11, 2010)

My wife said to me, "I've just heard some great news, apparently the police know who the local paedophile is and they are going to arrest him tonight."

I said, "That's brilliant news. Let's celebrate by moving to Australia."


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2010)

[youtube]OKVaissd6cY[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (May 11, 2010)

Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh davids stepped up


wanker!!!!!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 11, 2010)

anyone know anythin about the little net bag things for seedlings an clones its like a little net bag with soil in it
iv just got 2 clones of whats supposed to be e cheese an there inthese little net bag things with roots burstin out all around iv left them in the nettin an re potted them into coco but am now thinkin maybe i should have taken the nettin off ?
also anyone know a way of telling if its e cheese it is a very strong red coulor on the stems and the majority of leaves have double points which i beleive is a sign of the echeese


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2010)

the roots should be able to penetrate through the mesh no trouble, when i took mine off i snapped the root ends off 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8676202.stm



> Father-of-five Mr Bailey has a history of mental illness and his family and friends *said he had taken cannabis in the past.*


FUCK THAT! if Tip Top ever ends up on the news for a deranged slaughter, you damnned well elt them know i excessively drank starbucks brand coffee!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> anyone know anythin about the little net bag things for seedlings an clones its like a little net bag with soil in it
> iv just got 2 clones of whats supposed to be e cheese an there inthese little net bag things with roots burstin out all around iv left them in the nettin an re potted them into coco but am now thinkin maybe i should have taken the nettin off ?
> also anyone know a way of telling if its e cheese it is a very strong red coulor on the stems and the majority of leaves have double points which i beleive is a sign of the echeese


net bag with soil? sounds like a peat pelet m8 i use em for me clones av always done but i grow soil not coco, should be fine tho.


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

na UB ur good bro, as sambo said mate. have done coco/jiffy pellets, just peat anyway really i think.

hope everyone is cool? just passing through with some 9.5week lemon haze hmmmmm gonna be heavy. 10weeks 2day


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

and yeah thats a sign, mine have it to (echeese)


----------



## W Dragon (May 11, 2010)

hey guys i'm finished moving my setup it looks good in it's new home but not as good as it did in my spare room


----------



## ultimate buds (May 11, 2010)

thanks TT SAMBO AN FINGERZ iv just googled peat pellets an that is wot iv got 
iv seen them a few times but didnt know wot thay were 
after readin up on them there suitable for soil coco an rockwool so ima get me some tomorrow for future clones


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2010)

jiffy pellets dont like me lol, did half jiffys half root riots all with clonex. well its quite obvious what happened to me lmao. i just stick to the root riots but it dont really matter each to there own lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 11, 2010)

if anyones interested in keepin one motherplant but several different strains iv been tryin a few things and iv taken cuttings from my cheese and my strawb thai an then cut clones off my bag seed an taped the cheese an thai cuttings to the bag seed plant an after 2 days there joind to the bag seed and continueing to grow so i know have three strains in one plant an iv markd each join with a coulord twist wrap so i know which part of the plant is which strain iv done it with males as they were gonna get chuckd anyway so i thought id use them for experiments
iv also got sum small rockwool squares sliced into them half way an then put them over the branch i wanted to clone an taped it back together an then waterd the rockwool each day an its rooted whilst still attachd to the plant


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 11, 2010)

"the time is approaching"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> if anyones interested in keepin one motherplant but several different strains iv been tryin a few things and iv taken cuttings from my cheese and my strawb thai an then cut clones off my bag seed an taped the cheese an thai cuttings to the bag seed plant an after 2 days there joind to the bag seed and continueing to grow so i know have three strains in one plant an iv markd each join with a coulord twist wrap so i know which part of the plant is which strain iv done it with males as they were gonna get chuckd anyway so i thought id use them for experiments
> iv also got sum small rockwool squares sliced into them half way an then put them over the branch i wanted to clone an taped it back together an then waterd the rockwool each day an its rooted whilst still attachd to the plant


hey man thats pretty advanced tech grafting different strains to one plant, got any pics of the proces or the finished article!? 

+rep


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 12, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> thanks TT SAMBO AN FINGERZ iv just googled peat pellets an that is wot iv got
> iv seen them a few times but didnt know wot thay were
> after readin up on them there suitable for soil coco an rockwool so ima get me some tomorrow for future clones


 They're awesome, we start off just about all our plants in them and they do really well. We've grown some of the same plants, some in and some out of the pellets and the ones in the peat grows way way faster


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

had a fight with the girl, stormed off to the poub, drank 7 double gins in rapid succesion and then realised i had taken two anti drinkin pills 3 hours earlier. thought i was gonna heart attack, barmaid wanted to get an ambulance for me.....i'm a real dumb fucker at times.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

haha, a class of his own is dura. that's twice this month now isn't it? 

and yeah, grafting, wow, wouldn't mind being able to d that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> had a fight with the girl, stormed off to the poub, drank 7 double gins in rapid succesion and then realised i had taken two anti drinkin pills 3 hours earlier. thought i was gonna heart attack, barmaid wanted to get an ambulance for me.....i'm a real dumb fucker at times.



so how do these pills work ? you drink then feel like youve had a line and a viagra?


----------



## Essex (May 12, 2010)

always under £25 an 8th here


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so how do these pills work ? you drink then feel like youve had a line and a viagra?


supposedly the flush any excess dopamine meaning you don't get satisfaction from drinking.

ones dura talks about sound a whole new level to that, as you say, drink and pop and you're gonna motherfucking drop!

i need to motivate yself, been sat in a chair for a week now without going outside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

surely that just makes you depressed to fuck!?!? 

still no luck on the job front them TTT?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

i'm plain not looking. already turned down a job doing exactly what i had been doing before, with half of a taskforce i've worked with before, a jog down the road as opposed to out and abouts, but i can't be fucked. need to head into work tomorrow to see if they've bothered sorting anything out in terms of my redundancy, no notice, no holliday etc, and if nothing, then i've got my set of keys and their computer system will become my computer system, and about 50Kg of king crab. they owe me thousands.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

lol 50 keys of king crab eh id be tempted anyway redundancy pay or not those bad boys are worth a fortune aint they?


----------



## ultimate buds (May 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey man thats pretty advanced tech grafting different strains to one plant, got any pics of the proces or the finished article!?
> 
> +rep


yes m8 il put sum pics on in an hour or so when im overe there iv chuckd the rockwool experiment as it was gettin to close to droppin its balls but il get a few shots of the graftin its suprisingly really easy i used maskin tape the low tack stuff so i could get it off again afterwards to see if it had workd 
its a great way of havin a few mother strains in a small place 
+ rep


----------



## iceman77776 (May 12, 2010)

yo guys,
seems as this is a UK thread i just wondered cus im gonna buy all my grow stuff in the next week but i have a low budget.
Did most of u guys buy your equipment in a hydro store locally or online?
cus my local hydro store is a rip off i think. 
i need to save money on my 1000W aircooled HPS n 400w MH. think he wanted £250 for a non AC HPS


----------



## newbud123 (May 12, 2010)

ebay bays not a bad places


----------



## iceman77776 (May 12, 2010)

kinda sucks abit atm.. like 15 HPS lights to choose from..


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

iceman77776 said:


> yo guys,
> seems as this is a UK thread i just wondered cus im gonna buy all my grow stuff in the next week but i have a low budget.
> Did most of u guys buy your equipment in a hydro store locally or online?
> cus my local hydro store is a rip off i think.
> i need to save money on my 1000W aircooled HPS n 400w MH. think he wanted £250 for a non AC HPS


hydro stores, as with all stores, are more expensive than onine. i always buy onine if i can being cheaper (if buying lots of things and only pay postage once) safer and easier  although i would never (never again) buy anything off of ebay. firstly you have no way of knowing who the seller is, unless it's a big big ebay store, and secondly, well i bought a £5 ph meter piece of shit, that alone got me making excises as to why i had a transaction on a bank statement for blahhhhhydroponics, the irony being that paypal had decided it would charge a different card, my brothers, so yeah, fuck ebay for grow equiptment


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 12, 2010)

Hey mate try Esoteric hydroponics they have everything and good prices on lights and nutes.I got my 400w sodium there for £90,the 600w is £100.They send you a catalogue out with any purchase,some stuff is pricey but I just use them or ebay for nutes.Esoteric takes cash too which is great if you dont want to use your card.


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

yeah, thats twice! even pavlovs bloody dog learned quicker than me. i truly am a fuckin window licker at times.


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

Sick of having your house Burgled by niggers?

Save money on home security by simply writing the words "Job Centre" on your door.


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

Unbelievable. Tories in power for less than half an hour and already a Scottish family is unemployed and homeless.


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

i use ebay quite often but i never use my own card , same goes for any on line purchase, ive never given my own details or had it delivered to my own address or the address of my grow. same with all my dodgy stuff, i moved every thing outta the house apart from my little clone station and a trainwreck that ive decided to keep as a mother so worse case scenario the cops catch me with a handful of clones and a little 2 x 55 watt fluro hood. only drugs in the house are a shit load of viagra( the bird knows exactly how many are there though, bitch)


----------



## iceman77776 (May 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Sick of having your house Burgled by niggers?
> 
> Save money on home security by simply writing the words "Job Centre" on your door.


Rofl.
and yea i guess il order most online then, i have no idea what house to order the parts too..

oh and i heard here in the UK police helicopters use infared to detect grow ops. 
If this is true have i got much to worry about with 400W MH and 1000W HPS in seperate spaces, aircooled. 

i did read about it but is that worth worrying about say if i didnt tell ANYONE


----------



## ultimate buds (May 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i use ebay quite often but i never use my own card , same goes for any on line purchase, ive never given my own details or had it delivered to my own address or the address of my grow. same with all my dodgy stuff, i moved every thing outta the house apart from my little clone station and a trainwreck that ive decided to keep as a mother so worse case scenario the cops catch me with a handful of clones and a little 2 x 55 watt fluro hood. only drugs in the house are a shit load of viagra( the bird knows exactly how many are there though, bitch)



what kinda price you payin on viagra m8 ?
we get cialis round here also known as weekenders as thay last about 60 hours from when taken, ther usually £15 for 4 tho u do get the odd nob end tryin to sell em for a tenna each


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

just picked up what about 1.4g for £20, grrrrrrrr


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> what kinda price you payin on viagra m8 ?
> we get cialis round here also known as weekenders as thay last about 60 hours from when taken, ther usually £15 for 4 tho u do get the odd nob end tryin to sell em for a tenna each


i pay a fiver for four and punt them on 4 a tenner for four mate, its the kamagra ones i get, theyre pretty good, fuck all night, have asleep and then fuck all day.


----------



## growwwww (May 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just picked up what about 1.4g for £20, grrrrrrrr


Urgh thats annoying,

i payed 20quid for some "cheese" of a dealer which weighed 1.5 so now i resorted back to getting a full 3.5 of shit commercial thai weed from my other dealer...Meh it gets me high and goes further.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

i haveto say, doesn't matter how good the weed is, i'd prefere 3 average smokes over 1 kickass. this'll just about do 2. he turned to me and said that he was getting ounces in in a week or so, some cheese, i smirked and said i'd be ok ta. at the end of the day though the guy drives to my front door as opposed to driving maybe 10 miles, so the cost starts to balance out at the end of the day. plus, i've a big ol lump of cheese in a paper bag drying off ontop of my hdd racks, that should be a right smoke to take to watch robbin hood with tomorrow


----------



## lazylucozade (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys I normally pay £160ish for some nice sparkling buds the strains vary but mostly good Dutch strains, but it's always form a good circle of freindly growers


----------



## ultimate buds (May 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i pay a fiver for four and punt them on 4 a tenner for four mate, its the kamagra ones i get, theyre pretty good, fuck all night, have asleep and then fuck all day.


thats pretty cheap if there as good as you say iv heard of them a few times but dont know anyone whos tried them



tip top toker said:


> just picked up what about 1.4g for £20, grrrrrrrr


shit thats bad expensive, i missd out on sum cheese earlier thats supposed to be quite good he wanted £20 for 3.5, he was tryin to get a quick deal as hes goin down an has just choppd his grow a bit early rather than lose the lot


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

heres some pics for ur perusal lads, qualitys not that great but im a grower not a fuckin photographer.


----------



## dura72 (May 12, 2010)

oops pic 17, the bigger pic ,is from my last grow, it was 'the church' must have downloaded old file by mistake.


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2010)

nice work their dura. must be 4-5 feet no?


----------



## ckckck (May 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just picked up what about 1.4g for £20, grrrrrrrr


 
i would have told him to fuckoff mate prices in the uk now are going silly in the midlands £20 for 2 grams ov cheese mid range £20 for a 3.5 i would rather smoke th e latter like any strong weed after smoking a q ur bodys used to it so just a waste ov money sorry for the rant lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2010)

it turned out to be 3 good joints, so closer to 1.8-2, either way, light, but at the end of the day, it's all that was available, and as a result, i'll charge my mate to smoke my cheese today, so it'll cover the cost


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

unfortunatly them prices are all too common! i have family in 3 areas of england buckinghamshire,e london,norfolk and have seen it in all of them at points, it will never change now with a whole generation of new smokers use to 10er a gram 200 n oz the dealers are hardly gonna say ''fuck it lets go oldskool 120 n oz 65 a half'' never gone happen.


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2010)

you know it, my generation too, and i mean my twin is older than me as well. went back home and was asked to pick up some weed, got a rather average 8th, maybe 2.4, but it was one small top cola so looked great, my brother and an old school friend gave me £30 straight up, i had the honesty to ask them if they were blind cunts and gave them £10 back, they still wouldn't stop blabbering about how great it looked. i used to be the same. the uneducated really don't have a clue, i think it's only when you start really wanting to know about your smoke or grow that you start reading up on strains and such, if it's a smoke to get high then it's just weed mate, yeah mate, i've scored mate, let's get high mate. none of the this is new, i wonder what high this will be like etc. weed dispensaries in the Uk woiuld make a killing, £50 a gram mate, this is the don P of weed, trust mate nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

thats it TT we are in the minority m8 people who really no anything about smoke like ya said most of the nob-jockeys jus say ''yeah its kush bruv'' or ''its cheese'' ive backed a few deals of ''cheese'' with a smile and ''you aint got a clue'' lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

anufa thing i dont understand is the price of other drugs keeps falling coke in my area cost 80 n 1/8th 30 a gram yet weed keeps rising???


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2010)

"yeah man i got the high food" - yeah right mate lol. i'm proper critical now of anything, so much gash weed round my way its untrue lol.


----------



## dura72 (May 13, 2010)

I booked an Asian prostitute last night, but she arrived two hours late.
She loved me wrong time.


----------



## dura72 (May 13, 2010)

My Asian girlfriend says I grow impressive herbs.

She love me long thyme.


----------



## dura72 (May 13, 2010)

I booked an Asian prostitute last night, but she insisted that we both get high.

She loved me bong time.


----------



## dura72 (May 13, 2010)

That Hiroshima must have been some bomb-
65 years later and they're still squinting!


----------



## dura72 (May 13, 2010)

A guy dies whilst making love to his wife. A few days later the undertaker calls her and says, "Your husband still has a hard-on, what shall I do with it?" The wife replies, "Cut it off and shove it up his arse!" The undertaker does as he is told. On the day of the funeral the wife visits her husband for the last time and sees a tear rolling down his face, so she whispers in his ear, "It fucking hurts doesn't it!"


----------



## dura72 (May 13, 2010)

why do German shower heads have 11 holes?
Jews only have ten fingers.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 13, 2010)

anyone got any ideas how to get the smell of bud out of a tent
iv been offerd a 2.4w x 1.2d x 2.0 h budbox its about 4 1/2 years old an he wants £40 for it, problem is its been part of a perpetual grow since first bought an now the tent absoloutly stinks of bud, it also needs a zip replacing which should be easy enough to sort
is there any way to clean all the layers an get rid of the smell or should i just keep my eye open for one cheap on ebay (i only really need around 1.0x1.0x2.0)


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

i dunno UL? dont qoate me m8 lol but ive just got some of that ona/oni gel carnt member what its called lol n its fucking good it nuteralizes odours not just masks them n defo works only cost a tenner aswel but like i said ive only just tried it.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i dunno UL? dont qoate me m8 lol but ive just got some of that ona/oni gel carnt member what its called lol n its fucking good it nuteralizes odours not just masks them n defo works only cost a tenner aswel but like i said ive only just tried it.


do they do it in a spray ? i was thinkin about tryin fabreeze nutraliser but id have to buy the tent to be able to try anythin an i dont wanna get stuck with it if i cant get rid of the smell
also is it my pc or has the site been fukd all day ?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

the sites always fucked ul wont let me sign in n crashes etc the oni/ona gel is a pot of gunk that just stinks mine is fresh linen lol its good i recon you could put a pot in the tent for 24/48 n the smell would prob be gone it seems that good but like i said ive only just tried it so just guessin really.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the sites always fucked ul wont let me sign in n crashes etc the oni/ona gel is a pot of gunk that just stinks mine is fresh linen lol its good i recon you could put a pot in the tent for 24/48 n the smell would prob be gone it seems that good but like i said ive only just tried it so just guessin really.


i thought it was the site but my pc,s as old as gods dog so wasnt sure
im off to my local hydro shop tomorrow so il check it out it sounds as if it would be a good idea for me to get a couple for around the house i kinda need to work out wot i wanna do with my grow as the room its in now is only 1.8 x 2.0 so the tents bigger than the room, i could put it in the loft but a few people have advised against usin loft spaces due to police helicopters so im not sure
i do wanna move so i could put it in a room of its own once i move an i like the idea of a big tent i just cant get my head straight an work out wot im doin lol i seem to av been sufferin with stoner syndrome for a few weeks now even when i aint smokin !!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

stoner syndrom is for life m8 lol i got a serious case of it myself lol

as for heli ul i personally imo dont buy it they havent got the resources or manpower IMO when you hear a heli its stoner syndrom again ''it must be a flir cam, they must be lookin for me'' lol when 98% of the time they are chasing some smack head ina stolen car n filming it for road wars! you can quoate that 1 cause ive said it b4 lol

and also if ya para after youve posted go to edit n delete ya post it dont change ya post count? n is as if youve never been hear lol sorry m8 dont listen to a word i say 2night im hammerd lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> stoner syndrom is for life m8 lol i got a serious case of it myself lol
> 
> as for heli ul i personally imo dont buy it they havent got the resources or manpower IMO when you hear a heli its stoner syndrom again ''it must be a flir cam, they must be lookin for me'' lol when 98% of the time they are chasing some smack head ina stolen car n filming it for road wars! you can quoate that 1 cause ive said it b4 lol
> 
> and also if ya para after youve posted go to edit n delete ya post it dont change ya post count? n is as if youve never been hear lol sorry m8 dont listen to a word i say 2night im hammerd lol



to be fair im of the same apinion with postin stuff on here i dont think thay have the time money or manpower to sit n trace everyone who posts about growin so i guess it would apply to flir aswell
as for being hammerd iv always found i come up with my best ideas when im off my tits


----------



## sambo020482 (May 13, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> to be fair im of the same apinion with postin stuff on here i dont think thay have the time money or manpower to sit n trace everyone who posts about growin so i guess it would apply to flir aswell
> as for being hammerd iv always found i come up with my best ideas when im off my tits


i think the same, they aint looking on no forums but my worry is say you was raided n ya laptop is open on this site n youve said god no's what on hear, how can you then claim its a 1 time personally grow? not you but just in general to ne1 whos talked bout big multiple yields,perpetul grows etc.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i think the same, they aint looking on no forums but my worry is say you was raided n ya laptop is open on this site n youve said god no's what on hear, how can you then claim its a 1 time personally grow? not you but just in general to ne1 whos talked bout big multiple yields,perpetul grows etc.


thats a very good point i never log out either so they wouldnt even need a password an i tend to talk very openly about wot im doin an wot i plan to do so i could really be in the shit in that situation thayd only have to read my journal to know exactly wot iv been upto

ima keep a pint ov water ontop of my pc an if i ever get raided il nock it over an blow the fuker up as its always turnd on lol!!!


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2010)

My mate bought a classic Les Paul guitar. When I went round, he offered me a shot of it.

When I took the guitar from him, he got upset and exclaimed,"No, no, no, no, you can't hold her like that. You have to treat the guitar like it was your woman."

So I sneaked out bought a cheap trashy guitar and played it up an alley, drunk.

Then denied ever having held a guitar.


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

lol. you gotta hate when someone tells you your style is wrong though, i'm doing it like this for a reason damnit!

it would appear i am being lobotomised by my first computer virus, i've never run AV or anti-malware ever, never seen the point, then all of a sudden i got raped while viewing a apge on imdb.com, all of a sudden there is a new virus scanner isntalled and scanning for me, it's no popup, a genuine application that installed itself in seconds without needing prompts, then doesn't let me open any tools like task manager etc, saying the program is infected, can't do ctrl alt delete, nowt would work. installed microsoft security essntials and it just overrode the software, you hit scan and it completes in seconds.

had to get in under safe mode and search down the bastard and delete it. the irony of it was that it appeared that the virus was designed by an AV company, in order to get you to buy said software. everything i treid prior to removal just ended up takig me to the softwares home page. bastards. all seems ok now other than i am being blocked by said software, still lurking around, from viewing most web pages, flash pages, can't upload iles to fileshack or the forum, gah.

as i say though, never ever run AV before and this is teh first encounter with the batty crease


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2010)

ive been fucked over a few times with viruses,trojans etc but i'm not that clued up on any of that stuff so i just get the g/fs dad to sort it out. he builds all hiis own pcs, high spec gaming machines and such so he knows what he's doing .thank fuck coz my pc knowledge is just as an internet surfer. i run basic preinstalled clean up shit every few weeks but when sumthing nasty crops up i just phone him to sort it. only probs are that i got kinda dump all my net stuff and photos coz he doesnt know what im up to. i suspect he suspects coz he's an ex prison screw and he isnt fucking daft but i dont wave it around.


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2010)

hey tip have u visited speedyseedz new place yet? he reckons he got booted from riu coz of some advertising disagreement.


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

just signing up there now. looks like he's getting a bit of a following already. although i have to say all his talk about how familiar he is with the growing of X and the fact that he also seems to be toking up a lot, makes me wonder on the longevity and safeness of his forums


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2010)

i see the bugger has given himself a real high expert rating lol


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol. you gotta hate when someone tells you your style is wrong though, i'm doing it like this for a reason damnit!
> 
> it would appear i am being lobotomised by my first computer virus, i've never run AV or anti-malware ever, never seen the point, then all of a sudden i got raped while viewing a apge on imdb.com, all of a sudden there is a new virus scanner isntalled and scanning for me, it's no popup, a genuine application that installed itself in seconds without needing prompts, then doesn't let me open any tools like task manager etc, saying the program is infected, can't do ctrl alt delete, nowt would work. installed microsoft security essntials and it just overrode the software, you hit scan and it completes in seconds.
> 
> ...


 Ugh, I've gotten those before, they are such a bitch. Spyware Doctor is prob my fav one, it always has seemed to get the really nasty stuff out for me that other ones haven't.


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey tip have u visited speedyseedz new place yet? he reckons he got booted from riu coz of some advertising disagreement.


 Speedy is gone, what's happened there? Has he set up a forum under his normal site?


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

he was forced out of here for this reason and that. not sure if i'm allowed to say why.

he's got a forum on his site which seems to be taking off very very fast.

just fou/nd out 2 friends grow, both are tits, one is growing but doens't like soking because it plays her head too much so is growing, to um, grow. the other guy is even more daft, he loves smoking, and has a foot tall plant on his desk, simply in a desk giving it plain water, no ph'ing nowt, questioned him vaguely on when and how he was going to get it flowering in 12/12 and he just raised an eyeebrow at 12/12, oh dear


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> he was forced out of here for this reason and that. not sure if i'm allowed to say why.
> 
> he's got a forum on his site which seems to be taking off very very fast.
> 
> just fou/nd out 2 friends grow, both are tits, one is growing but doens't like soking because it plays her head too much so is growing, to um, grow. the other guy is even more daft, he loves smoking, and has a foot tall plant on his desk, simply in a desk giving it plain water, no ph'ing nowt, questioned him vaguely on when and how he was going to get it flowering in 12/12 and he just raised an eyeebrow at 12/12, oh dear


haha i did that years ago i was about 16 an had 2 plants at my grandads in his greenhouse we grew them till they got to about 5 or 6 foot tall an couldnt understand why we didnt get hi when we smoked the leaves after dryin em out we choppd em down an threw em away in the end as at that time i didnt have a clue it was the flower you smoke an need to put it into 12/12 to produce flowers lol
if we had of known an flowerd them at 6ft we,d have proberbly had low flyin aircraft an allsorts of things caught in the branches with how tall it would have been by the end of flowering


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> haha i did that years ago i was about 16 an had 2 plants at my grandads in his greenhouse we grew them till they got to about 5 or 6 foot tall an couldnt understand why we didnt get hi when we smoked the leaves after dryin em out we choppd em down an threw em away in the end as at that time i didnt have a clue it was the flower you smoke an need to put it into 12/12 to produce flowers lol
> if we had of known an flowerd them at 6ft we,d have proberbly had low flyin aircraft an allsorts of things caught in the branches with how tall it would have been by the end of flowering


know that feeling. most "noob" experience i can ever offer would be my trip to amsterdam a couple of years ago, no more, i mean i've only smoked consistently for 3 years, was oint here and there at school but nothing serious, so we went into the cooffee shops, and as they say, we stood looking like dicks wondering how we went about aquiring  and then they opened the menu and it was litearlly weed and bud, as in the names and prices and weights, it meant nothing, we just bought on names sake. picked some good ones, but i hear of people going to the dam to try specific buds, i didn't know there were, it was just weed man, got any weed, yeah man £10 man or whatno, none of this purple stick punge!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

im pretty much the same you hear all sorts of names when buyin from dealers but 99% of the time thay dont know themselves wot there sellin,an aswell as that i dont smoke much so was never really that clued up about different strains, me an a friend have had a laugh a few times makin names up when sellin to people an no one ever realised they wernt smokin green elf bumferr


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

haha, went to the pub with a mate a bit abck and we weree sat in the beer garden smoking up, people kep on just sitting down at our table offering beer (buy a pitcher and walk around with it ) for smoke. i knew what i'd grown and what it was, and suddenly my mate is gaffing off about how insane it is, calls it probably 20 different names in 10 drunken minutes and leaves me feeling a littel bit embarassed for him


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 14, 2010)

Cant believe it but my palnts look ready, they have only been flowering 50 days.......
Also the spidermites are starting to build up a fuckin army, thought i had got rid of them 

Trichs are clear / milky

Think im going to go for it what do you guys think ?????????


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2010)

If theyre ready then go for it.

Smoking some chronic outside pubs with a drink is lovely.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, went to the pub with a mate a bit abck and we weree sat in the beer garden smoking up, people kep on just sitting down at our table offering beer (buy a pitcher and walk around with it ) for smoke. i knew what i'd grown and what it was, and suddenly my mate is gaffing off about how insane it is, calls it probably 20 different names in 10 drunken minutes and leaves me feeling a littel bit embarassed for him


Qaaaaaaaagh, fukin hate computers first it fuks up n wont cum on then it says sumfin bout dumpin memory so i stripd it down hooverd it all n cleand all the dust out put it back together n now its on an the screen is faded in places an off colour, time for a new 1

ye i know wot ya mean it makes it worse when you know the person who,s listenin to the lies is sober an obviously knows its bull lol!!
even tho its not you whos said it you tend to feel embarrased

SAMBO i got that tent today i set it up in the back garden at me moms n washd it with fairy an bleach an it smells great now but is too big for my room or my loft lol so im gonna have to just see if i can get a smaller one or a new flat "dope" then i went to get sum of that ona you said about an thay wanted £16 a tub so i didnt bother but i bought a nft tray system as the one iv got is too big for the cupboard where im growin at the momernt i explaind this to the bloke an he said if the gt424 is to big you need the 205+ so i paid for it got it home an the dumb shit had sold me another gt424 but charged me for the £30 cheaper gt205


----------



## reggaereggaesauce (May 14, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> Smoking some chronic outside pubs with a drink is lovely.


I hear that!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 14, 2010)

cheers...im chopping it


----------



## cocker (May 14, 2010)

anybody know the street value of kief?


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> cheers...im chopping it


 sorry m8 theres no point me replyin this is my first grow so i aint got a clue bout early finishin 
all i can say is if the trich,s are milky it cant be far from ready


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks mate, nice 1, Ill let you no how it goes


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

anyone know the parentage an any info on uk exodus cheese iv found this below but have also found sum info sayin the original was never cloned an was flowerd an smoked an the only reason its famous is a phot of the original was taken as it didnt look like cannabis as it was nearly white and huge but this makes no sense as loads of us have clones from somethin thats not like any other strain so im baffled
The History of The Cheese by Big Buddha 
The Cheese is a very unique plant, until now, available as clone form only, Originating, and still growing around the U.K and now, Holland, this 15 year old variety has been the leading dominant strain in the history of the underground British Indoor cannabis scene. I obtained this specimen three years ago, the person who gave this to me is a much respected person within the industry named Zorro, but I also did some more research and found out and spoke to some of the founders of the cheese and they told me about all about the cheese. 

Background. 

At around 88/89 these guys planted some skunk no1 and put the females outside, not knowing too much at the time they cloned off one particularly special plant which was named after by another mate &#8220;cheese&#8221; due to its all pervading stink. 

Then around 90&#8217; the guys started to go to the free parties put on by the Exodus collective based in Luton, meeting up with other growers and was soon sharing stories as well as knowledge, this was how we teamed up to grow the cheese at HAZ manor, the collectives housing co-op in Luton, Exodus were taking a lead role in fighting prohibition at that time and the manor was a persecution free zone, the manor inspired loads of people to start growing and cheese cuttings were flying out of the door for a few years! 

(Source: cheesefarmer) Unique. 

The Cheese is the number one strain in the U.K. its distinctive, Old School taste is unique to the cannabis world , when you smell the Cheese you will be drawn in by an array of fruity, musky, hash /skunk undertones people who tasted the Cheese will always remember the smell, Very odorous. 

Grown indoors and outdoors this plant can finish in very respectable times, outdoors, expect a finish at the end of October/ start of Nov if planting outdoors please be wise with the planting spot because later on there will be a smell of terrific pot later on that season. 

Indoors, the cheese will finish between 7 to 9 weeks (although I have some &#8220;cash croppers&#8221; who grow hydroponically and will cut down every 6 weeks!). My preference, in Bio, Soil, the plant will be lovely and ripe within 50 up to 65days depending on personal preference, as long as the conditions are good. I must also recommend using charcoal filters


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Thanks mate, nice 1, Ill let you no how it goes


chop the biggest bud apart from the cola and quick dry it, if it smokes good then do the rest


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

heres the info claiming it doesnt exist !!!! wtf ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYRWfzzceVY


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 14, 2010)

dura72 said:


> chop the biggest bud apart from the cola and quick dry it, if it smokes good then do the rest


Dura.. I cut some of the lower buds the other day and have been smoking them, and they are really good,, im actually in the middle of chopping as we speek mate... Its lookin sweet. Im suprised at the buds after 50 days in flower, wish id have taken clones.....


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Dura.. I cut some of the lower buds the other day and have been smoking them, and they are really good,, im actually in the middle of chopping as we speek mate... Its lookin sweet. Im suprised at the buds after 50 days in flower, wish id have taken clones.....


you could always try leavin a few of the lower small bud sites an re vegin it for sum clones


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 14, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> you could always try leavin a few of the lower small bud sites an re vegin it for sum clones


For some reason. Dont ask me why but ive neer fancied doing that.. I like to start a fresh... And as i said mate ive got spidermites, little bastards there like crabs lol ...


----------



## ultimate buds (May 14, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> For some reason. Dont ask me why but ive neer fancied doing that.. I like to start a fresh... And as i said mate ive got spidermites, little bastards there like crabs lol ...


good point lol i forgot you said about the mites
i fancy havin a go at re-vegin just to see the results of the second crop


----------



## growwwww (May 15, 2010)

I was just walking back to my house with 2 5cm seedlings in my bag and outside the pub which is about 20metres from the door of my house where about 3 police cars and a fucking dog i nearly shat myself i just walked past though because its the only way i can get to the door....Freekin hell.....Although the police were occupied with a drunkard so it wasnt that risky!


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> heres the info claiming it doesnt exist !!!! wtf ??
> 
> [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYRWfzzceVY[/URL]


mehhhh, fuck that loser, he states it's a problem that is at the heart of the seed business or something, uhhuh, and what cheese seeds would that be which is ruining the seed business  not to mention the photo's displayed after the original cheese photo, well they're completely different plants to what i have growing. i have bud shots which look pretttttty darn similar to that original cheese, just not eh same colour, but hey, i've never grown mine outdoors so noone can try and prove me wrong yet


----------



## W Dragon (May 15, 2010)

hey guys hows every1 doing?
i'm gonna throw a heavy duty fruity out in the greenhouse later got no room for it i got 21 in the tent at the mo so figured i'd see how it gets on rather than throw it out, having moved my tent into a shed i've given up on the whole sterile conditions thing i havent got a choice i spent a whole day cleaning and scrubbing and only managed to get an area big enough for the tent to sit in so thought fuck it we'll soon see if the dust and shit makes much of a difference, on a happier note the neighbours have given up watching the house might have something to do with a load of damage that occured the other night several cars got the paint taken off tyres slashed a couple of wing mirrors removed not many though they were noisy or so i hear lol and the poor bastard next door woke up with a jerry can and a lighter on his door step, says alot about the law in our country aswell thousands of pounds worth of damage and all the police did was a door to door or at least i think they did they knocked my door asking if i saw or heard anything like they said accusingly we were lucky our car was between 2 of them and didn't even get a scratch or a drop of accetone and catalyst mix on it anywhere (good old brittish law if you cant prove it it didnt happen lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2010)

Ey up boy's, so i came home frome work this morning with 4 skint days off in front of me, 2 weeks till payday and about 3 weeks till chop.
So i thought sod it i'm going to violate the girls, i trimmed off about 3g (after quick drying) of the little leaves round the bud's that i would of used for hash.
After about 5-6 vape's and an hour or so i was drooling slightly and devoid of the ability to play PES 2010!
with my eye's raw and stinging like a bith it was bedtime, when i got up today i still had a tingle in the back of my head and redeye! (allways a good sign).
So the moral of the story is i'm sorted for a smoke and i've saved about £20, HAPPY DAYS!

To be honest it's pretty good, roll on cured bud.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2010)

I know that the cheese and psychosis cut si got are exodus cuts and i know that th egeeza that ttt got his off of gave him the same so I can vouch that ttts cheese is an exodus cut. I got my cuts from bedford off a fellow ex raver. There aint nothing come close to cheese and co for niceness and potancy, If u like a sativa stone then chese is the kidy


----------



## dura72 (May 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys hows every1 doing?
> i'm gonna throw a heavy duty fruity out in the greenhouse later got no room for it i got 21 in the tent at the mo so figured i'd see how it gets on rather than throw it out, having moved my tent into a shed i've given up on the whole sterile conditions thing i havent got a choice i spent a whole day cleaning and scrubbing and only managed to get an area big enough for the tent to sit in so thought fuck it we'll soon see if the dust and shit makes much of a difference, on a happier note the neighbours have given up watching the house might have something to do with a load of damage that occured the other night several cars got the paint taken off tyres slashed a couple of wing mirrors removed not many though they were noisy or so i hear lol and the poor bastard next door woke up with a jerry can and a lighter on his door step, says alot about the law in our country aswell thousands of pounds worth of damage and all the police did was a door to door or at least i think they did they knocked my door asking if i saw or heard anything like they said accusingly we were lucky our car was between 2 of them and didn't even get a scratch or a drop of accetone and catalyst mix on it anywhere (good old brittish law if you cant prove it it didnt happen lol




tut tut, must be terrible living round your way with all these hoodlums running amok and doing naughty stuff. bring back the birch i say and give the blackgaurds and damn good thrashing


----------



## dura72 (May 15, 2010)

I've been shagging twins for the past few weeks. My mate asked me how I can tell the difference.

I said "Easy mate, Brenda has long blonde hair and Mike has a moustache"


----------



## ultimate buds (May 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> I know that the cheese and psychosis cut si got are exodus cuts and i know that th egeeza that ttt got his off of gave him the same so I can vouch that ttts cheese is an exodus cut. I got my cuts from bedford off a fellow ex raver. There aint nothing come close to cheese and co for niceness and potancy, If u like a sativa stone then chese is the kidy



i agree with you that you botha have exodus cheese after readin both your journals an lookin at the plants thay are exactly wot i know as echeese iv also been taken to see the grow where my echeese clones came from an had a good look at the 6 mother plants the guy has and the 2 that my clones came from and im 100% sure these are echeese i also had a few spliffs of his cheese that knockd me on my arse 
you always get haters an iv come to the conclusion that the people who keep slaggin it off an sayin it doesnt exist most likly cant get clones so feel that there only option is to slag it off an say its shit to make themselves feel better


----------



## whitewidow2 (May 15, 2010)

Any of you guys running 4 x 600w lights in a tent... i need to know what ventialtion i need?


----------



## james2627 (May 15, 2010)

I am always getting nice grade round where i am. I always buy white widow, ak, a lot of sour diesel and various other amazing strains! 

But getting my grow on right now so will see what happns!
Check it out folks!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 15, 2010)

oh wow i feel amazingly happy an buzzin yet relaxed an chilld i love temazipan i had 2 of theold liquid tabs with a few cans of super (firts drink in 5 months) these tabs must be 10 years old lol but they still wok perfect 
iv just gotta go an have sum fun an maybe find a nice bit ov hot pussy 
ah man i fukin love this feelin what cant i be like this all the time ???????? (fukin government)im guessin iv just found a great way to deal with my severe insomnia as i actually feel tyred an its opnly 2:AM


----------



## ultimate buds (May 15, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> Any of you guys running 4 x 600w lights in a tent... i need to know what ventialtion i need?


what size tent av y got ? iv just got a budbox xxl its 2.4m x 1.2m x 2.0m high an im plannin on usin 1 x600w hps 1x 400w hps and i have a spare 600w,400, and 250w an sum cfls 
your best bet is to set it up n work out how hot it gets with the lights ur usin an the fans you already have an then take itthere its easier to work out wot to do when you know how high or low you tempreture problems is
hope tha helps


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2010)

i recon u could get away with a couple of 5" fans for 4 600w with the right hoods


----------



## whitewidow2 (May 16, 2010)

well what i was thinking guys was... i could use my two 5" fans on the top of the tent to cool 2 x 600w each with a carbon filter on each end. 

This would give me cooling for all 4 lights, and there are two ports on the top of the tent to vent the air out of...

So that just leaves me wondering if i shhould run a passive inlet or an active one - although i am not sure what size of fans i would need if it was to be active...

Oh and just to note... i will be boxing the whole tent up with 6" loft insulation and plasterboard, so its going to be a bit of a task... thats why i thought it best to buy a big tent to warrant all the work and expense that is going to be involved

The way i see it is... if it cuts down on noise and makes it impossible for FLIR to see and helps me sleep better at night - it is definitely worth the effort

Oh and just to note the tent i was looking at was a 2x2x2m budbox titan and i would probably use cheap cooltubes to cool it although i get moist looking at those sunlight supply xxxl's which is what i would ideally like in the end


----------



## RollingJoints (May 16, 2010)

sounds awsome


----------



## whitewidow2 (May 16, 2010)

lol thanks man.... its a while off yet but thats the plan

i cant get a 240x240x200cm tent in my bedroom as i would have no room for the insualtion at the sides

im going to have to move rooms as it is

ive got some church on the go as well just now man, looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2010)

all is not well at camp tip top! i can walk up the stairs and smell the cheese before i get the key in the door. now my old man wants to come over for some lunch tomorrow. knew i shouldn't have harvested. think i might have to somehow add a drying area to my main cab. i just need a job that will earn me £1600 after tax per month and i'd be sorted. could get like one of those mamouth tents in the other room. job hunting starts next weeeeeek, figure get a shit well paying job in management of this or that and then earn enough to rent whole flat, grow a SHIT load, and then i conveniently have lots more money than iever would for some travels


----------



## whitewidow2 (May 16, 2010)

Lol - do you work tiptop...?

Well i have to agree its all about the money these days - if you dont have it you are screwed... im just getting back into work after a year of unemployment

country is in some state


----------



## ultimate buds (May 16, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> well what i was thinking guys was... i could use my two 5" fans on the top of the tent to cool 2 x 600w each with a carbon filter on each end.
> 
> This would give me cooling for all 4 lights, and there are two ports on the top of the tent to vent the air out of...
> 
> ...


if your gonna use cooltubes you dont need carbon filters on most of them as there seald the air passes through your fan thats outside the tent then through the ductin light ductin light an then though more ductin an out the otherside of the tent an the air passin through the lights never makes contact with the air in the room so you just want a carbon filter on your extracor 
personally i would also use 4 x 400w rather than 4 x 600w as its gonna get reall hot if your sealin the room with plaster board an insulation an 1600w is plenty for that kind of area you can always add cfl in flowering if needed


----------



## whitewidow2 (May 16, 2010)

Just saw this.... eek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMNwwSAukc&feature=related

look at the FLIR section at 8min in

not to worry anyone lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 16, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> Just saw this.... eek
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMNwwSAukc&feature=related
> 
> ...



i seen this a few months back its deffo not good news but its not standerd police equipment its borrowd from western power and if you grow in a room rather than in the loft and you use intake fans to keep the air in the room at normal temp outside of the tent then there shouldnt be any problems as thay cant see deep into a house they focus on windows


----------



## whitewidow2 (May 16, 2010)

Yeah they could see the lights through the roof, man i need to get this insulated room built a.s.a.p

It is a good video showing what they are capable of though - just need to stay smart and do everything you can to avoid it


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2010)

they cna't see into a house at all. they focus on outside surfaces. they focus on windows as that is the hightest area of heat loss, and if it is much highger than surrounding buildings that gives them their first warning sign


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

oh christ i really dont feel well!! mustav drank about 25 double gins. abandoned my kids at the mother in laws, left my g/f to make it home from the train station and didnt get in till bout half 2. chaos is my middle name. mist my bloody dentist appointment as well, bollocks.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

I scared my girlfriend whilst driving too fast the other day and found her fear quite amusing.

She said 'you won't be laughing if you crash because then you'll have a crippled girlfriend'

I said 'no I won't, I'd have a crippled ex-girlfriend'.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

Got talking to a Chinese girl at Uni the other day, she was saying how almost every single piece of clothing she owns was hand-made by her own grandmother.

She didn't laugh when I said that she'd probably made a fair few of mine too.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

David Cameron wants all English towns and cities to have a triple barrelled name like Kingston-on-Thames or Stoke-on-Trent. It'll go down really well in Middlesbrough-on-Benefits


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

What do you call a Pakistani Elvis impersonator?

Amal Shukup.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 17, 2010)

Hey Speedy If your about ordered barneys LSD,can't wait to get them.Some guys on diff forums were on about hermies from feminized seeds from barneys?I thought hermies came from bad growing?Hows my fellow UK tory gov growers today,lol!Just cropped my Skunk 1 today,another 2 weeks ffs!Itchin for a smoke!Pollens pish!


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

speedy doesnt come in here anymore buddy, hes started up his own forum, he fell out with the site over sum advertising thing.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 17, 2010)

Oh right,seen ye over there dura,I may just leave here cos speedys sites great.the german tanks dae the nut sometimes here


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

aye ah know what you mean mate


----------



## newbud123 (May 17, 2010)

dura72 said:


> What do you call a Pakistani Elvis impersonator?
> 
> Amal Shukup.


lmao


----------



## ultimate buds (May 17, 2010)

dura72 said:


> aye ah know what you mean mate


 do you know the web address of his new site ???
hows them monster gals of yours doin they still gettin there flowerin stretch on or av ya managed to sort em out


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

http://www.speedyseedz.com/forum/ 
yeah mate the plants have stopped up ward growth ,they range from around 3 1/2" foot up to around 5 1/2" lookin quite good, think i'm gonna get a good harvest, quietly confident, nuthin monsterous but i think its gonna be decent.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2010)

two birds sitting in a tree with a turtle, the turtle stands on the edge of the nest jumps out and hits the floor, unhurt he gets back up and climbs back to the nest
again he stands on the edge of the nest, jumps out and hits the floor,
one of the birds looks at the other and says;
'peter'
'yes honey'
'i think its time we tell david hes adopted'


----------



## ultimate buds (May 17, 2010)

JUST SHAT MY SELF
i was woken up about 40 minuits ago by several loud voices from outside my house, blurry eyed i went to shut my bedroom window an as i opend the curtains i realised it was 3 police cars and 10 cunt,stubles. they were stud round in a circle at the bottom of my drive with 2 of them leaning against the square pillar at the end of my wall, being stood in a circle the 3 furthest away were facing my direction and lookd up at me when i shut the window i quickly shut the curtain again an started to panick my fan is 3 foot from the window and not exactly silent as advertised!! after thinkin thay must have heard it, i concluded theres fuk all i can do now, if im caught im caught but then thought "there not avin my echeese" so i know have a 5cm echeese under the insulation in my loft.
i watched them thru the curtain for a bit an realised theres sum 1 in the back of the first car which made me feel better until i came to the conclusion it might be my ex, thay then suddenly run across the road an into the house oposit mine, thay came out after several minuits and left so im thinkin panick over -- 
ye right, about 5 mins ago im woken again by "nock" "nock" "nock" im like WTF i quickly flick the switch turnin off my noisy fan, an i go and answer the door as they know im in!!! an the fuckers ask if iv heard or seen the disturbance over the road apparently theres been a domestic !!!! after a few seconds of me sayin iv not seen or heard anythin they go an as i swing the door shut the overpowering stench of mj hits me like a sledge hammer i run back upstairs to see why it stinks an it turns out i hit the wrong switch an shut all the power down in my grow "thank god thay didnt ask to come in or stand talkin any longer"


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 17, 2010)

Just ordered Barneys LSD from Speedy,I cant bash any seed company cos I have only ordered from Flying dutchmen,with no probs but Speedy has my business from now on if all goes well.who the hell banned him?He told me a bit about it after you told me Dura,was it fdd?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> JUST SHAT MY SELF
> i was woken up about 40 minuits ago by several loud voices from outside my house, blurry eyed i went to shut my bedroom window an as i opend the curtains i realised it was 3 police cars and 10 cunt,stubles. they were stud round in a circle at the bottom of my drive with 2 of them leaning against the square pillar at the end of my wall, being stood in a circle the 3 furthest away were facing my direction and lookd up at me when i shut the window i quickly shut the curtain again an started to panick my fan is 3 foot from the window and not exactly silent as advertised!! after thinkin thay must have heard it, i concluded theres fuk all i can do now, if im caught im caught but then thought "there not avin my echeese" so i know have a 5cm echeese under the insulation in my loft.
> i watched them thru the curtain for a bit an realised theres sum 1 in the back of the first car which made me feel better until i came to the conclusion it might be my ex, thay then suddenly run across the road an into the house oposit mine, thay came out after several minuits and left so im thinkin panick over --
> ye right, about 5 mins ago im woken again by "nock" "nock" "nock" im like WTF i quickly flick the switch turnin off my noisy fan, an i go and answer the door as they know im in!!! an the fuckers ask if iv heard or seen the disturbance over the road apparently theres been a domestic !!!! after a few seconds of me sayin iv not seen or heard anythin they go an as i swing the door shut the overpowering stench of mj hits me like a sledge hammer i run back upstairs to see why it stinks an it turns out i hit the wrong switch an shut all the power down in my grow "thank god thay didnt ask to come in or stand talkin any longer"



fucking gypsies kiss there bud! makes the arse twitch a bit eh hahaha


----------



## newbud123 (May 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> David Cameron wants all English towns and cities to have a triple barrelled name like Kingston-on-Thames or Stoke-on-Trent. It'll go down really well in Middlesbrough-on-Benefits


 nice lol 
liverpool-on-dole


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> Just ordered Barneys LSD from Speedy,I cant bash any seed company cos I have only ordered from Flying dutchmen,with no probs but Speedy has my business from now on if all goes well.who the hell banned him?He told me a bit about it after you told me Dura,was it fdd?


dont know the exact story mate so i'm not sure who chucked him out, or even if he was chucked as opposed to just leaving, i think sum1 told me it was a business issue about advertising on the site but i cant really remember.
@ buds, pmsl, fickin dodgy, had shit like that happen to me before. laying in bed one nite about 15 years ago speeding outta my haed and i heard a car stop at the front of the house, looked out to c a cop car, now at this point i was dealing speed and had about an oz sitting in the house so i grabbed it and sat next to the window just peaking out, heart hammering away like fiddlers elbow paranoia seeping from every sweat filled pore, i was gonna eat as much as i could beforethe door got caved and then the cops let my little bro outta of the car, he was blitzed and the cops were bringing him home. i nearly knocked the little cunts teeth in.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh christ i really dont feel well!! mustav drank about 25 double gins. abandoned my kids at the mother in laws, left my g/f to make it home from the train station and didnt get in till bout half 2. chaos is my middle name. mist my bloody dentist appointment as well, bollocks.


Hows it going guys, Hey dura see youve fell of the wagon lol..
On the lemon as well was you lol ???


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

didnt so much fall off the wagon as hurled myself from it at a huge rate of knots. tbh i only did a gram of charlie so im not too bothered but i'm stll fuckin burned out today, thats the thing about gettin older, the fuckin recovery period is a lot fuckin longer. i'm going back to bed!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> didnt so much fall off the wagon as hurled myself from it at a huge rate of knots. tbh i only did a gram of charlie so im not too bothered but i'm stll fuckin burned out today, thats the thing about gettin older, the fuckin recovery period is a lot fuckin longer. i'm going back to bed!


I feel your pain LOL...


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

Oh btw the harest went well got 20 oz from 8plants..


----------



## growwwww (May 18, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Oh btw the harest went well got 20 oz from 8plants..


is that wet weight....? lets see some pics do u have a journal?


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

thats 2.5oz per plant , thats a decent harvest, what strains was it u were growin?


----------



## ultimate buds (May 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> dont know the exact story mate so i'm not sure who chucked him out, or even if he was chucked as opposed to just leaving, i think sum1 told me it was a business issue about advertising on the site but i cant really remember.
> @ buds, pmsl, fickin dodgy, had shit like that happen to me before. laying in bed one nite about 15 years ago speeding outta my haed and i heard a car stop at the front of the house, looked out to c a cop car, now at this point i was dealing speed and had about an oz sitting in the house so i grabbed it and sat next to the window just peaking out, heart hammering away like fiddlers elbow paranoia seeping from every sweat filled pore, i was gonna eat as much as i could beforethe door got caved and then the cops let my little bro outta of the car, he was blitzed and the cops were bringing him home. i nearly knocked the little cunts teeth in.


ha ha thankfully my brothers a gentle giant an doesnt ever get into trouble so i dont have to worry bout him bringin hassle back lol
i did however have a similar experiance about 10 years ago i met this bird an her younger sister an started seein her, they were livin in a hostal as there parents had been killd in a car crash a few weeks before i met them, so one night we go out clubbin get hammerd an go back to mine next mornin im woke up by the police knockin my door, i think shit they have another warrent for me so i answerd the door an when askd "are you mr ++++++ +++++++ i said no im ++++++ +++++ the coper then askd my why id got this other blokes name tattood on my arm to which i replyd "he,s my boyfriend" the copper started laughin an said look i know who you are im only here to see if you have seen ++++++ ++++ turnd out the bird i was fukin was 18 but her sister who was at that moment in bed with my m8 was only 15 an hadnt informd the hostal she was staying out



lpoolfc08 said:


> Oh btw the harest went well got 20 oz from 8plants..


nice one m8 what strain was that ???


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 18, 2010)

I love reading this thread, it cracks me up


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

I said to my girlfriend, "Now remember, my mother is very old, so speak nice and slow and very loud."

Then I said to my perfectly capable mother, "By the way, my girlfriend is slightly retarded."

What fun that was...


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

This new "in private" browsing mode in Internet Explorer is rubbish. Everyone in the internet cafe can still see me wanking.


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

A man walks in to a library and asks for a book on midget sex. "How can you stoop so low?!" Asked the Librarian. "That's the one." The man replied.


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2010)

I explained to the doctor, "Whenever I harvest our cornfields, I get a really bad headache."

"It's a migraine," he explained.

"No, it's not, it's mine - and why the fuck have you started speaking Italian?"


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

dura72 said:


> thats 2.5oz per plant , thats a decent harvest, what strains was it u were growin?


Yeah guys im made up but times are tough round here mate lots of weed about...

What do you wiegh a 20 sack at ????

Im leaning to 1.8

REP GIVEN FOR QICK RESPONCE


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

@ U B it was K2 from cutting


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

come on guys !!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Yeah guys im made up but times are tough round here mate lots of weed about...
> 
> What do you wiegh a 20 sack at ????
> 
> ...


ANYBODT HELP WITH THIS ( REP GIVEN )

dont normally go that small !!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 18, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> ANYBODT HELP WITH THIS ( REP GIVEN )
> 
> dont normally go that small !!



a £20 bag ? 
round here its £10 for a gram an £20 for 2.5g but it varies a lot with who i deal with sometimes ya get 3.5g for £20 an when theres not much about iv paid £20 for 1.6g


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 18, 2010)

ta mate round here its 1.5


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Yeah guys im made up but times are tough round here mate lots of weed about...
> 
> What do you wiegh a 20 sack at ????
> 
> ...


your not doing much to dispell the myths about scousers being robbing bastards here lpool hahaha 1.8 do you wear a mask?


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

Yeah we get this rip off pish up here too a£10 a gram!!II also had to pay 25 for 3.5g,fuckin rip off.I have had 2 skunks sitting stinking my house out while I smoke shitty pollen!Thank fuck its cropped.No intention of selling but if I do for a mate it will be 3.5 for 20.I realise the nutes and leccy need paid for but 10 a gram is a joke.Someones selling blue cheese in my town 10 a gram and they are all paying it,cos they are used to shitty pollen or soapy.Big up to Speedy seedz ordered on sunday got my 5 LSD today with a free seed too.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your not doing much to dispell the myths about scousers being robbing bastards here lpool hahaha 1.8 do you wear a mask?


3.5 for 20 1.7 for a tenner is the price i would charge if i had enough left to sell lol. I feel if growers charge street prices for their gear they as bad as the chinks ffs. Greedy ppl get talked about.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> why do German shower heads have 11 holes?
> Jews only have ten fingers.


PSML!!!!!!!!!!Dura I hope you know your going to hell,haha!


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Yeah guys im made up but times are tough round here mate lots of weed about...
> 
> What do you wiegh a 20 sack at ????
> 
> ...


1. shove your rep up your arse 
2. you can also shove your 1.8 up your arse 

if you have enough to sell then sell as west sais. the hgiher the price of weed per gram goes, the worse the public image and the better the governments argument. instead of children spending some of their money on drugs, children today are now spending every penny they own on drugs. BAH!



idea i had, come this winter, anyone that isn't growing for a spot, set up some heaters and whatnot in your attic, then when the police come a knocking

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8690580.stm

they find that it's nothing but a heater etc, and seeing as they were given a search warrant becaise of a heater, i'd havee thought you'd do pretty well in court sueing the pants off them for violation of article 8, the right to a private life. the more times it happens, the more credibility the police lose in terms of trust in money being spent and accuracy and importance of what they're doing. very tempted to try it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

christ handheld heat cams  thats bad news for a lot of folks. lets see what materialises of the lib dems big plans for cannabis law reform.... ill not hold my breath


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

the only problem with that is im in a ground floor flat and id rather not go without my tents lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

haha, it's a plan though! i reckon there could be so many little things you could sue over should you so wish, trauma, slander (they'd have to pass 3 other households before they got to my door with that big ole metal stick of thiers) and then damages for said metal stick, i think it would be rather entertaining  you get enough incidents and you can then try and force a review into warrants and "cannabis factory" protocol, as it's obviously not working any more.

and as you say don, interesting to see what could happen with the govt seeing as it's meant to be david handling the hardcore politics while clegg works out all the social fuckups and such. could be interesting developments, but history of uK politics will mandate that no, there shall not be any interesting developments, just those engineered to outrage


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

Fuck the pigs,if your scared of getting caught light a joint.If your in it because your sick of smoking shit weed and the experience, not selling,fuck em cos you wont be growing like 100 plants for profit,I hate to hear of anyone gettin busted but commercials dodgy shit.You could smell skunk from my gate but if the police came through my door, I would laugh at them,take my 2 plants,I will start again when I get bail tomorrow!Lol!I would be heart broken that my babys who I cared for were gettin took away and smoked by pigs but fuck them.I need to invest in a carbon filter but I have been told they dont make too much of a diffrence?Thank fuck I just cropped my 2 Skunk 1's the smell was unbelievable,and after smoking "Pollen" for months,itching to cut the fucker,I finally have my first grow done and dusted.


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

lol, carbon filter doesn't make a difference, LOL. i would be plain dead meat, 10 months ago, if i didn't have my carbon filter. i can go into the attic where it is located, there is no cheese smell whatsoever.

i couldn't really care that much at the end of the day if i'm caught, sure it's a pain, but what easier way to get yourself infront of a judge to argue a case on cannabis than having then set it all up for you, and as you say, i'm not going to jail over it, so sod it! i also know at the end of the day how difficult it is to get warrant worthy evidence on me due to my location, they can get a hunch, but no evidence


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 1. shove your rep up your arse
> 2. you can also shove your 1.8 up your arse
> 
> if you have enough to sell then sell as west sais. the hgiher the price of weed per gram goes, the worse the public image and the better the governments argument. instead of children spending some of their money on drugs, children today are now spending every penny they own on drugs. BAH!
> ...


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

Hey you guys seen that thread with the guy bashing Speedy?Something bout free seeds,I will be placing all my orders with speedy,top guy from what I can tell.


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

20 a quater, wow. that's pretty good. i used to get £60 a half but the grower was busted about a year back, and it wasjust average weed at the end of the day.

i think that price for quality of weed, the fact that it all came from a seed and grown the same etc, is a valid market option, but the top top top strains, should be the ones sat at 3.5g for £20, and then the price goes down from there or quantity up. 

was it you mr west that worked out it cost you around £10 to grow each ounce or somesuch?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

20 a farmers daughter!?!? 80 bar an oz? you getting it from a mate, thats well cheap.


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 20 a farmers daughter!?!? 80 bar an oz? you getting it from a mate, thats well cheap.


yeah from a mate but hes going to drop his prices to all, says its about time it was a realistic price ...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

del66666 said:


> yeah from a mate but hes going to drop his prices to all, says its about time it was a realistic price ...........


finally someone with the right ethic. but who can put a cost on the risk of losing your freedom


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

he's a good man then! if i ever grew in excess of what i smoked (lol, good luck) i think i'd probably shift at £100 an ounce. i mean i've done bugger all for 3 months really, and i can then sell an ounce, a measly ounce, for £100! that's just silly money considering the effort required to get it.

i love all the american guys that sell at extortionate prices because of how insane it is, and then try and back it up with "do you know how much work and effort i put into this plant" lol, well not much work, it did it all itself, and not much effort, because it's generally an enjoyable thing to do, opening up the cab and just checking everything is ok, i enjoy having reason to poke around the plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

there is the flip side to that argument aswell though ttt the crap dope the vietnamese gangs are putting out is being sold at good weed prices so why not charge double for something that is maybe 3 or 4 times better quality!? 

growing weed is easy, growing top quality grade A dope is an artform.


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

because you're looking at it from the wrong viewpoint. hence my point about starting off with £20 for 3.5g being the ebst quality.

sure you can turn arou/nd and think well if the chinks are selling shite at £160, then i can sell average at £190, you can certainly look at it that way, but in that manner, you are not trying to better the market, more take advantage of it but still try and implement a scale of quality etc.

the whole idea is that you don't think "well they're chinks, there are 100's of em, i wouldn't amke a difference in hell" but you look at it in an optimistic manner and say look, if they are selling shite for £160, and i sell really nice stuff for £130, and i manage to sell 5 ounces to 5 people, or a bunch of smalls, word will RAPIDLY spread about some guy selling good gear at great prices, and chances are if someone has heard the story, they will give the chinks a miss for the day and see if they can't chase down this great dealer, i know i would and most of my smoking friends would. as a result, maybe the chinks won't drop price, but jonny no good around the corner might see that while the rpfit margin isn't the same, X, me, is pulling in 4x the custoemrs now, and he will drop to match, afterthis low price frenzy, and then more and more will until eventually the chinks have toa ccept that they will sell ounces for £65, or thtye will go out of business, or they will hunt your ass down and murder the fuck out of you 

either way though, look at it from an optimistic view, and in a word of mouth market like weed, one small person is goung to be able to make a good difference, so long as you stick with what you believe. perseverance!


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

whey, just weighed in my dry weight for the first cheese to come out of the DWC.

2 weeks veg, 8 weeks flower. 3.5oz  that should do me a couple of weeks. i need to get a heavy indica to mix in with it though, it's not really doing anything spectacular, needs some body effects.


----------



## newbud123 (May 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 1. shove your rep up your arse
> 2. you can also shove your 1.8 up your arse
> 
> if you have enough to sell then sell as west sais. the hgiher the price of weed per gram goes, the worse the public image and the better the governments argument. instead of children spending some of their money on drugs, children today are now spending every penny they own on drugs. BAH!
> ...


not good man have they got nothing better to do then pick on grower


----------



## rainz (May 19, 2010)

Is anybody from London in ere??????


----------



## ultimate buds (May 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> whey, just weighed in my dry weight for the first cheese to come out of the DWC.
> 
> 2 weeks veg, 8 weeks flower. 3.5oz  that should do me a couple of weeks. i need to get a heavy indica to mix in with it though, it's not really doing anything spectacular, needs some body effects.


3.5 thats a good weight from a short veg, il be happy with an oz a plant for this run 
you must smoke a fare bit, if you get the perpetual dialld in you should have plenty to keep you goin


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2010)

i will be chargin absolutely maximum prices and selling it wet, hopefully to young people who have to dip their granny's purse to pay for it resulting in an early death of aforementioned pensioner due to hypothermia, starvation, shock or down right broken heartedness at robbin grandchild. parent of grandchild will be devastaed that there own mum is dead as a result of there own badly behaved progeny and will retreat into a world of drink and missing days at work due to depression eventually leading to the sack causing more strain to an already creaking benefits system, child in a fit of angst and guilt will commit suicide leaving siblings in a state of shock as there beloved brother will never be there to see there wedding/birth of child and so they will never marrry and only produce multiple children out of wedlock who as a result of being brought up in one parent family's will turn to crime and homosexuality and eventually the state will crumble as this malaise spreads to engulf society. all as a result of my wet weed and down right greed. dura chaos theory.


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2010)

and no im still selling at a 0.9 for a tenner and if ye dont like it go chase the little yellow fellows.lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

yeah, i was really impressed with the weight (and this is absolutely bone crispy dry) as you say, considering the veg, and also considering it was my first time in DWC and had not much clue what was going on  the enxt batch will be out in a fortnight and then the second tote will be halfway through flowering. they're all trimmed down so i'm hoping for some stonking colas 

and dura, it sounds like we are about to encounter a new civil war, TTT of england and wales, with his 1.7g magic vs almighty dura of scotland (snigger ) and his .9g tenths, revolution is in the air, make good of your anger! crush the scottish bastards, rar rar rar!!


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2010)

oops did is say 0.9....thats only for the jocks, the rest o u lot are gettting 0.7 (and its sprayed(and u really dont wanna know what with!))
personally ive never sold grams of grass, cant be fucked with the hassle of all the door knockers, i keep it to 40 a quarter and 160 the oz coz its 99% mates i punt to. i like to make my coin but ive never liked the rip off brigade, i costed out my last grow and it worked out at £27 an oz but that was also including total equipment purchase but removing that it worked out at less than £10 an oz, fuckin incredible mark up and its not like its fuckin hard work watering a fucking plant!!im the same with all my goods, you get 5'e' for a tenner and you pay £40 for 0.9g of charlie, my hash is 20 a q or 70 the oz. and my gear is never underweight and always of good quality(ive had the odd crappy gear but i either tell u in advance and sell it cheap or its more usually returned to my supplier coz i cant be arsed listening to all u moaning faced cunts whineing about it, i say all this so that every one keeps in mind that when u want or need drugs its clowns like me that take the risks to keep u buggers high. support your local dealer.


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2010)

That'll teach the bitch to keep the house in the divorce....

Before I left, I set 3 white rats free in the house with 1,2,& 4 written on their backs.


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2010)

A Geordie pulled this rather large lass from wigan one night and took her back to his , he pulled down his pants , she said WOW thats a gut "un" , bemused he asks "what the fook is a gutt "un" she says "it means its a big one .

Then she pulled her knickers down and he said "Wow that a canny "un" bemused the wigan lass says "whats a canny "un"
he says "ITS A FOOKING BIG VALLEY THAT COWBOYS RIDE THROUGH "


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2010)

Darwin's theory of evolution explains about survival of the fittest. Basically, the creature best suited to its environment will enjoy healthy birth rates, thus breeding other species into extinction.

Now consider the chip shops, fat teenage mothers and hordes of screaming little shits in Liverpool.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

Edinburgh your paying 25 for a 3.5g,10 for 1g.If you go to the yardies its 20 for soaking wet bud lol.Thank fuck mines is drying!No more smoking shitty "pollen" haha.


----------



## growwwww (May 19, 2010)

Ive just found some nice "hash" or so it seems, although im really skeptical about how healthy it is, however it has a fucking nice high


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2010)

do i hear....?

do i hear....?

yes!

TRAIL MIX!! 

i love finding bits of this and that in places in random places, almost as good a feeling as putting on a pair of trousers and finding a random £10 note in the pocket. win!! it doesn't count as money, it MUST be spent  so in lite of the aforementioned thingymajig, you find it, praise it and light it!  i'm very very stoned. i'm having a joint of echeese with every half pint of stella i drink  i'm on 3 pints now in 2 hours. heh


----------



## growwwww (May 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> do i hear....?
> 
> do i hear....?
> 
> ...


Im hitting the pipe, i jsut love smokgin grade out of my pipe, especially with a lil bit of hash, just put in some bud, and crumble bit of hash ontop yum!!!! anyway im so stoned im gonna sleep


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

I will take a bit of black,but soapy is shit I dont care how clean it is,pish!!Pollen isn't much better but if thats all thats going you will buy it.Once I found out what they do to soapbar I stopped smoking it,dog shit mmmm lol.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 19, 2010)

I'm dipping in to my drying skunk 1, its pretty good for my first grow stoned! can't wait to start barneys LSD from speedy,going to germ them tomorrow,I use the paper towel plate method or in a plastic bag.What do you guys reckon is the best way don't want to fuck these seeds.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

very stoned on east coast sour diesel pheno headband
bump  ( wrong thread but fuk it) BUMP


----------



## ultimate buds (May 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> yeah, i was really impressed with the weight (and this is absolutely bone crispy dry) as you say, considering the veg, and also considering it was my first time in DWC and had not much clue what was going on  the enxt batch will be out in a fortnight and then the second tote will be halfway through flowering. they're all trimmed down so i'm hoping for some stonking colas
> 
> and dura, it sounds like we are about to encounter a new civil war, TTT of england and wales, with his 1.7g magic vs almighty dura of scotland (snigger ) and his .9g tenths, revolution is in the air, make good of your anger! crush the scottish bastards, rar rar rar!!


would you say its easier growin in dwc than in soil? or rockwool or whatever other ways youve tried? im helpin a friend set up a 1 plant grow an i need to make it as simple ass possible for him, i go round most weekends so was thinkin dwc should be good if i get somethin with a big enough res so it only needs changein once a week an then set the light n fans on timers that way all he should need to do is make sure everythings workin each day


----------



## ultimate buds (May 19, 2010)

HAGGIS N HASH said:


> I'm dipping in to my drying skunk 1, its pretty good for my first grow stoned! can't wait to start barneys LSD from speedy,going to germ them tomorrow,I use the paper towel plate method or in a plastic bag.What do you guys reckon is the best way don't want to fuck these seeds.



i prefer to soak them in ph,d water for 12 - 24 hours (usually 16) an then do the paper towel thing, i also put the plate ontop of my pc monitor (the part on the caseing where the heat escapes) i find thay germ quicker with the heat and you get a good germination rate


----------



## biglewis (May 19, 2010)

anyone know where to find good hash in london?? haha havnt had hash is years!!


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

that reminds me a have a massive bag of trim i need to make some hash lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oops did is say 0.9....thats only for the jocks, the rest o u lot are gettting 0.7 (and its sprayed(and u really dont wanna know what with!))
> personally ive never sold grams of grass, cant be fucked with the hassle of all the door knockers, i keep it to 40 a quarter and 160 the oz coz its 99% mates i punt to. i like to make my coin but ive never liked the rip off brigade, i costed out my last grow and it worked out at £27 an oz but that was also including total equipment purchase but removing that it worked out at less than £10 an oz, fuckin incredible mark up and its not like its fuckin hard work watering a fucking plant!!im the same with all my goods, you get 5'e' for a tenner and you pay £40 for 0.9g of charlie, my hash is 20 a q or 70 the oz. and my gear is never underweight and always of good quality(ive had the odd crappy gear but i either tell u in advance and sell it cheap or its more usually returned to my supplier coz i cant be arsed listening to all u moaning faced cunts whineing about it, i say all this so that every one keeps in mind that when u want or need drugs its clowns like me that take the risks to keep u buggers high. support your local dealer.


  

man i wish you lived a little closer haha, ive got to ask are your E actually mdma? ive not seen a real E in about 2-3 years piparazines legal shite and mephedrone, ive really missed a good bean. havent even seen mdma for a good while.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

couldnt say for definete if the 'e' had mdma in them or not although most people who're takin' them seem happy enuff, they're probably as good as ive had in the last couple of years but to be honest its just a little side venture, they move slowly theses days probably takes about 2 month or so to shift a thousand, i tried selling pure mdma but no one round my way was really into it , it had fucked up the town one weekend when it first appeared and hospitalised a couple of people, daft cunts were snorting it in charlie sized lines lol, and as a result it was was about as popular as beggar outside a synagogue, i liked it myself though but the fucking comedown was awesome.


----------



## BigBud93 (May 20, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


 I live in North West lad  and we get a good oz of cali orange or blueberry or cheese etc for between 200 and 220... how many plants do you normally grow outdoors?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

like bloody hens teeth down here man, e and mdma.

i never had much of a problem with the comedown couple of smokes and its all good its the hangover from having your invincible drinking boots on i struggle with, feelin rough 2 days down the line with kidney pain man, im the same with the sniff though 

last time i wanted a bag of beans the bloke brought 1 of each kind down to mine n i tasted each one n told him straight 2 were full of billy the other two were legal highs, i thought he was going to be sick watching me lick these 'E's though he nearly offered me a job as a tester though 

fuck that for a game of toy soldiers aswell


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

oh god the kidney pain!!! u forget all about it until sum1 reminds u and then u visualise lying in bed and every movement, no matter how small, sends fuckin waves of pain up your back, kidneys feel like two fuckin rocks in your back, oh good christ i really dont like that. eyeballs feel like theve been pulled out sandpapered washed down in vinegar rolled in powdered glass and popped back in, sweat so heavy and sour it feels like a tramps pissin on you and then the stomach cramps and the stuff that comes out your arse resmbles kebabe sauce and after the 10th bolt to the bog youve stopped actually wiping ur arse and have resorted to ever so gently dabbing the inflammed ring peice unable to decide if its shit or blood your actually removing............oh mother of god please have fuckin mercy i swear to all thats holy i wil NOT do this agian just please let me survive and i'll hit the gym and start eating healthy, tears mingle with sweat as ur bent double on the bog pan and ur legs have went numb.........great fun, eh?
if i had a £1 for every time i felt like that i'd have enuff to go back to the pub.


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> very stoned on east coast sour diesel pheno headband
> bump  ( wrong thread but fuk it) BUMP


sounds pretty good haha



ultimate buds said:


> would you say its easier growin in dwc than in soil? or rockwool or whatever other ways youve tried? im helpin a friend set up a 1 plant grow an i need to make it as simple ass possible for him, i go round most weekends so was thinkin dwc should be good if i get somethin with a big enough res so it only needs changein once a week an then set the light n fans on timers that way all he should need to do is make sure everythings workin each day


soil is slightly more annoying than coco if you havn't got much space to mix things up, coco si very easy, just fill a pot and add some perlite. hydro you gotta get everything made up.

in terms of actually growing, definately hydro, i change the res once a week and just add a bit of water if it's getting a little low towards the end of the week, but i am very aware that if i cock one thing up, i'll lose it all, there is less waste to deal with, it's easier to maintain, blah, it's great. as said though, you have to be on top of it, soil and coco, you givev them a whacked ph because you forgot to add uppers and downers, then they'll recover next watering, you forget that with hydro and that's a week of failings.

then again i am growing in a small bedroom in small closets and having to be stealthy about everything, so hydro is just easier for me, if i could afford to be loudly tinkereing away with lots of space then i'd have little issue with soil and coco.



mr west said:


> that reminds me a have a massive bag of trim i need to make some hash lol


i keep wanting to make some up but never getting around to doing it. just can't be bothered.

[youtube]n8NfPK_GkAQ[/youtube]

hooray for being British


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh god the kidney pain!!! u forget all about it until sum1 reminds u and then u visualise lying in bed and every movement, no matter how small, sends fuckin waves of pain up your back, kidneys feel like two fuckin rocks in your back, oh good christ i really dont like that. eyeballs feel like theve been pulled out sandpapered washed down in vinegar rolled in powdered glass and popped back in, sweat so heavy and sour it feels like a tramps pissin on you and then the stomach cramps and the stuff that comes out your arse resmbles kebabe sauce and after the 10th bolt to the bog youve stopped actually wiping ur arse and have resorted to ever so gently dabbing the inflammed ring peice unable to decide if its shit or blood your actually removing............oh mother of god please have fuckin mercy i swear to all thats holy i wil NOT do this agian just please let me survive and i'll hit the gym and start eating healthy, tears mingle with sweat as ur bent double on the bog pan and ur legs have went numb.........great fun, eh?
> if i had a £1 for every time i felt like that i'd have enuff to go back to the pub.


 i actually quite fancied some madman but after thinking about that^^ ill stick to the sniff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]n8NfPK_GkAQ[/youtube]
> 
> hooray for being British


i cant decide if its zig and zag meets tin man or metalic jelly babies with cycle helmets on,. what i do know is its fucking wank


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

yup, these olympics are making us look a joke, i wonder how much that cost if a 2d piece of shit logo cost £400,000.

i'm off to buy dust sheets, i have been given a months free rent in return for painting the whole flat, not sure if i'm being screwed over or not but it's better than being kicked out 

i shall also buy multiple instances of mcdonalds cheeseburgers! NOM! NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

yeah you knew from the off we were going to look like mugs when at the opening ceremony they all jumped off a london bus and did a piss poor street dance, theres been umpteen better on britains got talent


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

i just plain don't understand. i honestly don't. every choice they make, is as far from the logical choice as is possible, yet ehy do it any way, time, and time, and time, and time again!!


----------



## budboyste (May 20, 2010)

hello fellow UKers i'm new to growing my own,from North East,have 2 seeds of Kaya Gold germinating,lets see how 1st attempt goes :}


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2010)

This is were taxes are going,

i think money going to olympic and expidition viewing platforms are absolute pisstake things to be putting money to
im against mass sport,

however i still think this is very cool,


[youtube]NmEBFWXMImM[/youtube]

Sounds pretty fucking epic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

budboyste said:


> hello fellow UKers i'm new to growing my own,from North East,have 2 seeds of Kaya Gold germinating,lets see how 1st attempt goes :}


good to see a fellow geordie on board! 

happy growing man.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good to see a fellow geordie on board!
> 
> happy growing man.


with this many geordies in the one place dosnt that technically make this a jail


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

lol dura.

after eating kfc and people telling me it's not chicken, what the fuck did i just eat from McDonalds then!?? 99p cheeseburgers though, mmm 

i'm a tech loving kinda guy and still i can't quite work out what the fuck the whole cloud thing is about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

magpies are known for the odd bit of tea leafery i spose


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

just looking at the coalition deal, nothing is really mentioned with regard to drugs other than "temporary ban on legal highs" so i don't know whether this is an indication that something will be cooked up to sort out this shambles of a system or what.. think positive!


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

for god sake politicians keep drugs illegal!!!my business will be out the fuckin window if the legalise the damn stuff.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

mmmmmmm carte noir coffee is fuckin lush!


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> magpies are known for the odd bit of tea leafery i spose


the 'odd bit' is a bit like sayin the scots like a wee drink and slight argument now and then....or the welsh like a lamb chop....or scousers are shade untrustworthy....or pakis are mildly offensive....or jeremy kyle is a tad irritating. 
cmon don ur all bandits, stand up and be proud of ur banditry, lol.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

http://www.theworldsnumberone.co.uk/purchaseGB.htm
does this seem too good to be true?? found the link on speedys forum. got to admit i'm a shade skeptical.


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lol dura.
> 
> after eating kfc and people telling me it's not chicken, what the fuck did i just eat from McDonalds then!?? 99p cheeseburgers though, mmm
> 
> i'm a tech loving kinda guy and still i can't quite work out what the fuck the whole cloud thing is about.


Haha its just a stick i think with soome bubble looking structures that stretch out quite a bit. Thats all im pretty sure i think...... 

and as for KFC fuck whoever says its not chicken, its defintely chicken..... KFC is the owner of all fast food. Apart from my local friend chicken lol


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> http://www.theworldsnumberone.co.uk/purchaseGB.htm
> does this seem too good to be true?? found the link on speedys forum. got to admit i'm a shade skeptical.


defintely too good to be true, or they will all just be properly shit and unvalid seeds, the ones the real companies throw away....


----------



## lorrie1 (May 20, 2010)

Hi ya from brighton, getting loads northen lights at mo, £130 oz, reminds me of the old days


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2010)

lorrie1 said:


> Hi ya from brighton, getting loads northen lights at mo, £130 oz, reminds me of the old days


defintely not the real northern lights? is it good bud for 130 an ounce! holy shit


----------



## mammal (May 20, 2010)

> http://www.theworldsnumberone.co.uk/purchaseGB.htm
> does this seem too good to be true?? found the link on speedys forum. got to admit i'm a shade skeptical.


you know what they say about things that seem too good to be true.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> http://www.theworldsnumberone.co.uk/purchaseGB.htm
> does this seem too good to be true?? found the link on speedys forum. got to admit i'm a shade skeptical.


not sure about the quality of the seeds but the site has been around at least 6 months but like ya say theres a lot of scam sites about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> the 'odd bit' is a bit like sayin the scots like a wee drink and slight argument now and then....or the welsh like a lamb chop....or scousers are shade untrustworthy....or pakis are mildly offensive....or jeremy kyle is a tad irritating.
> cmon don ur all bandits, stand up and be proud of ur banditry, lol.


im nea fuckin bandit ya cheeky get 

granted we did give the world charvers though it was the scousers that started the tucking their socks in. i still dont know why probably to keep their twoc'd gear from fallin when their leggin it from the plod.


----------



## newbud123 (May 20, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Haha its just a stick i think with soome bubble looking structures that stretch out quite a bit. Thats all im pretty sure i think......
> 
> and as for KFC fuck whoever says its not chicken, its defintely chicken..... KFC is the owner of all fast food. Apart from my local friend chicken lol


lmao



http://media.photobucket.com/image/funny chicken burger/hdoan79/chickenburger.jpg


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> View attachment 946846 lmao


i cant see it


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> View attachment 946846 lmao


ur attachments invalid ???


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

so#'s yur face!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> so#'s yur face!



???????????


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

your face..

..is invalid!

guess what i'm doing


----------



## newbud123 (May 20, 2010)

View attachment 946916 sorry the link not show


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> your face..
> 
> ..is invalid!
> 
> guess what i'm doing


 cheers m8 

guess what i'm doing - takin the piss outa my face lol !!! (makin hash ?)


----------



## newbud123 (May 20, 2010)

takin the piss outa my face lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> View attachment 946923 takin the piss outa my face lol



now thats sumthin to take the piss out ov
is that wot thay call gurnin ???


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> cheers m8
> 
> guess what i'm doing - takin the piss outa my face lol !!! (makin hash ?)


haha, as a byproduct. lots and lots of cannabis is being smoked  yay. add a bunch of stella and i'll be in street singing mode


----------



## newbud123 (May 20, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> now thats sumthin to take the piss out ov
> is that wot thay call gurnin ???



i not do bad lad


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

im on the wife beater tonite as well tip top and i went and got the g/f(gigantic flump) a couple of g's of speed (so like the fuckin moron i am i'll probably end up takin sum, goin fuckin i.c.b.m and end up in the pub tomorrow coz i'll cum down heavier than eric claptons son) ah the joys of being predictably unpredictable


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> 1. shove your rep up your arse
> 2. you can also shove your 1.8 up your arse
> 
> if you have enough to sell then sell as west sais. the hgiher the price of weed per gram goes, the worse the public image and the better the governments argument. instead of children spending some of their money on drugs, children today are now spending every penny they own on drugs. BAH!
> ...



Just to please Tip Top, you paranoid little prick..

Ive given it all away...


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

oo oo oo bitch fight!! lol, hi pool, good mood i see mate.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

yeah man carnt be arsed with goody 2 shoes, bet he's a little rich kid fuckin student with no fuckin idea about the real world.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

lol, class war. i get on fine with him buddy but i kind of get on well enuff with most people on here....well apart from that prick a week or two ago that decided to call me an immature bigot.....i'm fuckin mature for fuck sake. btw whats a scouser doin in here at this time? shouldn't u be out robbing hubcaps or sumthing??
hows the grow goin btw?


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, class war. i get on fine with him buddy but i kind of get on well enuff with most people on here....well apart from that prick a week or two ago that decided to call me an immature bigot.....i'm fuckin mature for fuck sake. btw whats a scouser doin in here at this time? shouldn't u be out robbing hubcaps or sumthing??
> hows the grow goin btw?


No way mate your humour is edgy, why arnt you bladdered anyway?

The day has a y in it you no.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

lol, sitttin drinkin wife beater the now and dropped a wee bit o speed too, jist chillin, tryin to keep the booze tae a minimum , need another couple o weeks with my head screwed on just to pay sum bills off, u know the kind of bills i'm talkin bout.
what you mean my humours edgy? i thought i was restrained and socially acceptable?


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> lol, sitttin drinkin wife beater the now and dropped a wee bit o speed too, jist chillin, tryin to keep the booze tae a minimum , need another couple o weeks with my head screwed on just to pay sum bills off, u know the kind of bills i'm talkin bout.
> what you mean my humours edgy? i thought i was restrained and socially acceptable?


Make sure you dont make to much of a profit now selling weed.... We dont want the european markets going mad..

I no you have bills to pay man but think of the bigger picture........ LMFAO...


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

Im in bonny Scotland next week if you fancy a pint ?


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

where abouts are u headin for up here?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 20, 2010)

Oi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

Near Glasgow..


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

alrite balzac, so you decided to drop in then?


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

im up for a pint so do you wanna meet in glasgow, theres a few decent pubs near glasgow central station. cheap as well, and being a jock thats a big fuckin attraction.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> Oi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


isnt it usually "oink" when u live in new york not "oi"lol!!!

whos the pic in ur avatar i recognise it but cant think who it is an its doin ma nut in ??


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

its from the cover of an 'exploited' album, its a skull representation of the lead singer wattie buchan.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 20, 2010)

piss off and its rodger klotz


----------



## lpoolfc08 (May 20, 2010)

sound mate got to go to a place called Paisley as in the mighty BOB . Dont no how we can sort it pm a number or i will..


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

sorry that not his avatar im talkin bout, its his sig. donno who the avatar is.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

paisley!! christ thats a fuckin shady fuckin gaff, and i'm not fuckin jokin. heres my e mail [email protected]. leave ur number and i'll email u back with the last 3 digits just to make sure its you.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> piss off and its rodger klotz


i have a m8 from ny n shall we just say he,s rather large n most his familys the same an anythin u have to eat its always "do u want cheese with that " lol so its kinda just a stereo type i think of whenever i think ov ny
i must hav ur avatar mixd up with sumthin els, seems really familiar tho


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

looks like a fucked up version of tin tin .
bit like bart simpson meets tin tin and the fonz


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> looks like a fucked up version of tin tin .
> bit like bart simpson meets tin tin and the fonz


fukin hell tin tin aint seen that in years ur right tho 
think ima google an see if i can find out who im thinkin ov - when ur flowerin an 8 week strain do you count the day you change to 12/12 or the day it shows sex as the first day


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

i dont follow a week/time thing, i harvest when i think its time mate, i use a handheld 'scope to check trichomes along with just general 'look' of the plant.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

he,s off doug funnie on nickelodeon, new i recognised it used to watch it with the ex,s kids

ye i know wot u mean bout the trich,s but iv got sum bag seed that are supposed to take 7 - 9 weeks an i cahged my light cycle nearly 3 weeks ago so im tryin to work out roughly when they should be ready so i can put another 3 into flower 3 weeks before these finish
i should be ok tho if thay take longer than i thought it will only be an extra week or so


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

chop a high up side bud and fast dry it in the oven, if it blows yer nut then u know its ready, it all a guessin game as far as i'm concerned and its a bit of what ur lookin for, further in the more the couch lock effect. imo its just doin it when YOU think its rite.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

I was stood at the urinal when a black guy stood next to me.

I turned to him and said, "I fucking hate you black bastards!"

He looked at me, obviously hurt, and said, "Why? I'm a human being just like you. I have a family, I have a job, I pay tax. Why let stereotypes dictate how you treat people? Why so much hatred for someone that you don't even know?"

Then he looked down at my cock and said, "Oh... fair enough, mate."


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

As my mother-in-law crossed the road, a car hit her, knocking her to the ground.

Luckily, the truck behind completed the job.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 20, 2010)

ye i see wot ur sayin but i suppose im just gonna have to guess when i think thay have about 3 weeks left before there ready so i can change the light cycle on my second batch as ideally i want the2nd batch 3-4 weeks into flower when the first ones come down 

im guessin with u still up you ended up takin that speed lol !!! 
im off anyway m8 c ya oh ye try pure oj for ur cum down tomorow i find the vit c helps sumtimes


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

So I just watched that deaf porn video my friend told me about.

Am I the only one thinking that surely deaf people shouldn't talk like that?

She sounds like my girlfriend when I don't wash the dishes and I'm trying to watch TV.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> ye i see wot ur sayin but i suppose im just gonna have to guess when i think thay have about 3 weeks left before there ready so i can change the light cycle on my second batch as ideally i want the2nd batch 3-4 weeks into flower when the first ones come down
> 
> im guessin with u still up you ended up takin that speed lol !!!
> im off anyway m8 c ya oh ye try pure oj for ur cum down tomorow i find the vit c helps sumtimes


lol, yeah i did, only bout a half g but i'm fuckin wide awake. tomorrow's gonna be a fuckin grim day.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

still awake.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

and still awake.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

would really like to have a mad internet porn wanking session, but the g/f's in the room.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

cant be arsed fucking her coz ive gotta sore back sittin here all fuckin nite......irony or what?


----------



## LorDeMO (May 20, 2010)

surely she can just go on top?


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

what...and get in the way of my computer screen??


----------



## LorDeMO (May 20, 2010)

lol clearly you don't appreciate sex as much as I do


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

hey lord heres a question. just lookin at ur signature, the second sentence "mj is an herb ..." why is it 'an herb' and not 'a herb'? is it because many english people cant actually pronounce the letter 'h' in its proper form i.e 'aithch' as opposed to 'haithch'...sorry, im speeding rite now and my heads a little wired!!


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2010)

lol, i apreciate sex. but i'm gettin old and she's gettin chubby...don't think my old skeleton could cope with the pressure.


----------



## LorDeMO (May 21, 2010)

lol guess it's a typo n u shud fuck her anyway!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2010)

Morning lads, 
Well today would have been 10 week update day, 6 weeks in flower with 3 weeks left according to the instructions. But my world has nearly collapsed around my ears, i've just spent the last 3 1/2 hours picking bannanas off hermies yes thats right HERMIES. All 5 plant's are trannies and to take the piss i got lucky with the pheno's, 1 Widow with 50/50 influences (with purple leaves under hps), 1 widow leaning towards brazillian sativa, 1 rhino with an amazing sour apple smell to it, 1 poly-ploid rhino with 3 branches and buds at every node instead of 2 and the last rhino is about 100% indica as you can get with really strange pistals (as thin as hair) and light green buds and deep green leaves.
Sod buying feminized seeds again if thats the risk, i think i have avoided them being knackerd but only time will tell.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning lads,
> Well today would have been 10 week update day, 6 weeks in flower with 3 weeks left according to the instructions. But my world has nearly collapsed around my ears, i've just spent the last 3 1/2 hours picking bannanas off hermies yes thats right HERMIES. All 5 plant's are trannies and to take the piss i got lucky with the pheno's, 1 Widow with 50/50 influences (with purple leaves under hps), 1 widow leaning towards brazillian sativa, 1 rhino with an amazing sour apple smell to it, 1 poly-ploid rhino with 3 branches and buds at every node instead of 2 and the last rhino is about 100% indica as you can get with really strange pistals (as thin as hair) and light green buds and deep green leaves.
> Sod buying feminized seeds again if thats the risk, i think i have avoided them being knackerd but only time will tell.


are ye sure there nanas an not calyxs or sumthin havin em on all 5 is crazy put a couple ov pictures up 
wot company are the seeds produced by ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

feminized beans yorkshireman, dont trust new crosses that havent had the back crossing done properly


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

lpoolfc08 said:


> Just to please Tip Top, you paranoid little prick..
> 
> Ive given it all away...


paranoid? read the post, it's about discrediting the police and their public image, fuck all about paranoia.



lpoolfc08 said:


> yeah man carnt be arsed with goody 2 shoes, bet he's a little rich kid fuckin student with no fuckin idea about the real world.


living in a shit hole does not mean you can talk about the real world  i do not need to prove or jsutify my life to you, if i have morals and a desire to try and legalize cannabis though inteligent decisions, and you dont like it, well fuck you, you go and promote the bad image the government plays on.



dura72 said:


> hey lord heres a question. just lookin at ur signature, the second sentence "mj is an herb ..." why is it 'an herb' and not 'a herb'? is it because many english people cant actually pronounce the letter 'h' in its proper form i.e 'aithch' as opposed to 'haithch'...sorry, im speeding rite now and my heads a little wired!!


either is correct, it's french influence, a semi-vowel. in the same manner that it would to "an hospital"


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

almost 1000 plant bust a few hundred meters up the road from me last night.


----------



## HAGGIS N HASH (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys,got my skunk 1 drying right now thank fuck,it was stinking right to my front gate!Carbon filter is a must buy.Wanted to ask if anybody mixes clay hydroton balls through their soil?Seen this done before,does help the roots in any way?Preparing for my 2nd grow with LSD,cant wait to start again!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> either is correct, it's french influence, a semi-vowel. in the same manner that it would to "an hospital"


its an ospikle round here


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

i fukin hate waitin for dealers an hour n 35 iv been waitin 
cunt told me hed be at mine in bout 15 mins 
i reckon dealers should be like pizza shops - if there not there within 30 mins you get your shit free !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2010)

Definatly nanners and the beans are from greenhouse, black and white pack. coloured feminized.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Definatly nanners and the beans are from greenhouse, black and white pack. coloured feminized.


say no more greenhouse seeds seem to be tottaly rackd off, everyday theres sum one els moanin about ghouse,s shit genes i dont plan on buyin no more seeds for a few grows atleast but il avoid ghouse when i do,
im not lookin forward to seeing wot happens with the 3 ghouse cheese i have in flower at the moment an 2 more in the garded vegin

an i still aint scored dont know wtf is goin on, i supose i gotta get in the car an fetch me a smoke


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

yeah 7:30 an iv got a smoke at last!!!, only been waitin since before 3:00 wota fukin joke 

any of you unemployed lookin for work theres several vacancies round the west mids for drug dealers of all classes 
good rates of pay lots of opertunity to move up the career ladder (especialy if you have a gun)
regular all inclusive holidays at her majestys pleasure 
theres no pension plan but you wont live long enough to worry about that
please send your cv and free drug samples to ultimate-buds


----------



## dura72 (May 21, 2010)

@yorkshire: try dm reverse its a chemical thats stops hermise, its about £30 and it saved 3 hermieing plants of mine, try this link, i'll always have some of this stuff around
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
@ tip top, cheers mate, i studied history/poltics not english although in retrospect maybe i should have, i read voraciously 
@buds, i'd come down and fill that vacancy but it would mean dealing with you english people and i'd miss deep fried battered pizzas


----------



## dura72 (May 21, 2010)

@ buds , im the exact same when it comes to being on time mate, i'll tell you 20mins and turn up on tuesday, must be sumthin bout the drug world that attracts people that dont own watches.


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

i've never grown up in terms of reading. the constant gardener is probably the most advanced i've bothered with but i just read adventure books, nowadays, tom clancy, clive cussler etc 

just met the new guy moving into the building a few floors down, 7 foot aussie mamouth, i was too high and never even figured to listen to his name  sounds good enough though, hope he's a drinker


----------



## dura72 (May 21, 2010)

i read everything i can get my hands on, i read alot of terry pratchett but to be honest i will read anything from tom clancy to doestoevsky to colin bateman to raymon e. feist. anything at all.....APART FROM FUCKING MILLS AND BOON, THE CUNTS RIGHTING THAT FUCKING HORSE SHIT SHOULD BE WHIPPED LIKE A GINGER STEP CHILD AND BURNED AT THE STAKE FOR CRIMES AGAINST THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE. i absolutely fuckin hate that stuff.


----------



## growwwww (May 21, 2010)

I love reading non-fiction when im stoned man, brilliant books i reccomend EVERYONE to read is Michael Pollans the botany of desire, its brilliant  talking about looking at the world from the plants point of view hehe


----------



## dura72 (May 21, 2010)

i like realistic british crime thrillers like the rebus books but i also like british crime films, the yank stuff is okay but is mainly bullshit,made up shit thats miles from thre real world, gimme 'trainspotting' any day


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> @yorkshire: try dm reverse its a chemical thats stops hermise, its about £30 and it saved 3 hermieing plants of mine, try this link, i'll always have some of this stuff around
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
> @ tip top, cheers mate, i studied history/poltics not english although in retrospect maybe i should have, i read voraciously
> @buds, i'd come down and fill that vacancy but it would mean dealing with you english people and i'd miss deep fried battered pizzas


it must be liverpool that has the deep fried mars bars then i thought it was scotland



dura72 said:


> i like realistic british crime thrillers like the rebus books but i also like british crime films, the yank stuff is okay but is mainly bullshit,made up shit thats miles from thre real world, gimme 'trainspotting' any day


yank films re write history thay make me laugh
no wonder americans are dum when there films are the total oposit to the history books !!

dealers are all the same we call it "black time" round here as most the dealers are black an ya know when thay say 15 mins that thay mean an hour (then u phone to ask where thay are an all you get is "soon cum man, soon cum")
youll have to do a mail order service lol

anyone know wot happend to essex ? i was following his home made nutrient mix an now its gone an so has he !!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

mate, everywhere does battered marsbars! they're staple! mmmmm, why are there no chip vans in this area!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> mate, everywhere does battered marsbars! they're staple! mmmmm, why are there no chip vans in this area!


iv only ever seen them once when i was younger thay sound kinda sickly but id try one,
when u take clones how big a cuttin do you use an how long does it roughly take from the day you take the cuttin to when you can start vegin ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

i take my clones at any size really, at present i'm taking them at about 9" in my DWC it takes about 2 weeks to root, i think they could probably manage to do it faster in a prop


----------



## ultimate buds (May 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i take my clones at any size really, at present i'm taking them at about 9" in my DWC it takes about 2 weeks to root, i think they could probably manage to do it faster in a prop


cheers m8 thats wot i wanted to hear, you always see people in vids an that takin 2" cuts to clone an i wasnt sure if it was becouse big cuts didnt root i wanted to do about 10" 
if thay take 2 weeks to root properly an then i wanna veg for 2 weeks after that il have to flower for 8 - 10 weeks thats a total of 12 - 14 weeks so il add an extra week just incase so i should be lookin at 13 - 15 weeks start to finish so if i grow 4 clones every 3 1/2 weeks thatll be a max of 16 plants at any one time (the mother plant is gonna be at a friends) an im hopeing on 2 oz a plant which shouldnt be to hard so thats 8 oz every 3 1/2 weeks, that sounds good to me


----------



## dura72 (May 21, 2010)

morning all, well last nites speed indulgence has resulted in me being lumbered with a fucked up sleep pattern, didn't fall outta bed till around 4 in the pm and now i'm fuckin wide awake, so its internet porn time again just me and my trusty t-shirt....maybe crusty t-shirt's closer to the truth....kinda yellow and not very flexible...bit like the japanese moral code when u think about it i suppose...now thats not a bad leap eh? wanking t shirt = japanese moral code. think i mite need sum therapy soon, mite stop,or at very least slow down, my ever increasing strange thoughts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2010)

Cheers for the heads up on the bushmaster Dura but i'm as broke as the ten commandments untill next friday, i think i can pluck any more nanners as quick as the plants can produce them (i hope) so i'm just gonna ride it and keep my fingers crossed. 
The bushmaster stuff does sound very promising though i think i'll grab some at some point and experiment with it myself, i have a mate in the army who's out in Afghanistan at the moment and i'm getting him to send me a shitload of beans home for my very own breeding project (hell yeah!), the only problem is all he can find so far are fields and fields of bloody opium poppys, i'm a pothead not a smackhead!
If anybody has suggestions on a really dank 'put you in a coma' indica i can cross the afghan with to create the mother of all indicas then i'm open to candidates, i was thinking Rhino/pure Afghan to sort some 'White Kush'.
sorry but i don't do sativas, a creative cerebral high is just not my bag i'm more of a 'baked to a crisp,drooling into the sofa' kind of guy.


----------



## cafeculture (May 22, 2010)

Morning everyone - as a first time (albeit 3rd attempt from seed) grower ... I thought it time to join others in the quest for personal homegrown, cost effective and self gratification of cannabis production!
I have growing Skunk #1 (one feminised plant only) indoors which seems to be doing ok. I have now learnt the lessons of good potting mix and ph values. I have recently added some organic fertiliser in the form of chicken manure, which seems to doing a good job. Recent issues have been a lack of nitrogen, so I added a little in the form of J. Arthur bowers - seems to have done the trick with the ph value being now at 6.9. I have just upgraded my grow cupboard to extract the heat because the 400w light was increasing temp to 30c...although I wish I had bought the better quality fan from the grow shop, it seems to be helping. Yesterday I noticed a little purplish tinge to the leaves, and after reading on the forum around 20 minutes ago that it may be a little low in phosphorus - I added a little of the J. Arthur-bowers potash and watered in. Which I am praying will help the old girl as the purchase of smoke here is £140/oz and is very infrequent.
Any tips for this strain guys?
Have fun and happy smoking!!!


----------



## Never grown before (May 22, 2010)

Indoor grow in UK is way too hot already


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

Never grown before said:


> Indoor grow in UK is way too hot already


its worth the risk imo, better than payin £160-£200 for an oz, even if u get caught as long as you dont have a stupid amount of plants you should be fine. just a slap on the wrists and a fine.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

I love skunk#1 its my fave. Cheese is a sk#1 and i grow cheese mainly. The purple is it on the stems and leaf stalks? The cheese displays purple striping on the stems and is quite normal. Shes a hungry plant ive found and takes more than the reconmendedf dose of coco nutes as i grow in coco. I find a good all round addiutive such as bat gauano tea will help keep every thing green and healthy. Street weed round here is utter pants and not worth half the money they ask for it.


----------



## cafeculture (May 22, 2010)

Apologies - not potash - lol


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

Never grown before said:


> Indoor grow in UK is way too hot already


my indoors fine temps nye on perfect.


----------



## cafeculture (May 22, 2010)

ooh thanks - I have noticed the purplish tinge to the stalks and i assumed that would be normal (being a gardener and having seen it in loads of plants) but it was sort of a grey/purpley tinge to the leaves. The bottom 2 leaves (3 leaf) are dying off - although the rest looks ok. I must admit - I kept it under the flourescent lights around 2 weeks too long because i needed to do some major remedial work on the grow cupboard (old water tank cupboard), which took me 4 hours last night and involved brick removal, woodworking and beer drinking (only 2 bottles of Heineken I hasten to add). Very satisfying to sit down and have a little smoke and watch her grow when I had made her comfortable in her new home.
She is now 5 weeks old and is 12" tall, I hope the new environment will encourage increased growth.


----------



## cafeculture (May 22, 2010)

Currently 26c and 60% hum


----------



## cafeculture (May 22, 2010)

would you reccomend using the guano tea as the feed or....?


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

I use it maybe every third feed as an extra. The coco i grow in is nutral and has no food in it so i have to feed every time i water. Any pics?


----------



## cafeculture (May 22, 2010)

have just taken some pics but I can#t find the transfer lead to pc  
I'm growing in acidic potting compost, worm casts, home made premix (which may not have been enough), pearlite and sand. the last 2 times I have grown - i have fed too much so I'm wary of over feeding at the moment. I think it is time to start with feeding but I'm unsure of the best stuff to use....


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

Its hard to say for me as i had bad luck with pre ferted compost in the past lol


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

just filling in subbed threads


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

fuck 11000 posts thats some time on the site


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

just checked my grow, ran out of biobloom so i gave them double of biobloom and chucked 1 large teaspoon/per litre of treacle and sum epsom salts. this was two days ago i did this and this was me just checking.HOLY FUCKING CHRIST THEYVE FUCKIN EXPLODED. the fuckers have shot about 4" in height and the main colas swollen like my bell end when i see carol vorderman. now you gotta remember that im almost 6 weeks into flower so all the up ward growth had stopped, i can honestly say i've never seen a growth spurt like it this far into flower. i'll remember this for my next grow, maybe it was some sorta fluke but its all nine of my plants.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys im new to the site, been looking in for a while snd thought id take the plunge lol.

iv got 8 plants all doing quite well in my greenhouse, im unsure of the strains as i just used seeds iv collected out of bud iv bought but 2 maybe 3 are deffo looking like sativa and the rest indica im guessing (only by height n leaf shape at this stage). 

one of the sativa's? is showing female already, i used the advice of a friend which was to transfer to 'big' pots asap after sprouting and roots were established. i used this method a couple of years ago with 'random' seeds and had 100% success rate (all female) im not sure if it was a fluke tbh...

il post some pics soon and you can help me identify if possible!

enjoy the sun like my ladie(s) are!

Bud Monsta


----------



## ultimate buds (May 22, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> Hi guys im new to the site, been looking in for a while snd thought id take the plunge lol.
> 
> iv got 8 plants all doing quite well in my greenhouse, im unsure of the strains as i just used seeds iv collected out of bud iv bought but 2 maybe 3 are deffo looking like sativa and the rest indica im guessing (only by height n leaf shape at this stage).
> 
> ...


good to have another grower from the mids, im west mids an av got 6 in flower 3 ready for flower an 2 nice echeese clones just ready for veg
get them pics on lets see wot ur doin


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

good god another bloody englishman!!
only joking mate welcome aboard, take it ur growing in soil buddy?


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

hi lads, im from nr nottingham 

basically fed up of paying £50 a Q for absolute shite, so thought id try my luck again. 

yh i got em in buckets of potting soil, just been giving them rain water (cos tap water is very 'hard' round here) and not much else so far. im gonna go take a few pics and report back....


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

im very lucky where i live , im only a few miles from the reservoir(which i fish regularly) and our water is soft, its probably some the best water in the uk if not the world. what nutes are you gonna use?


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

*sorry about the crap pics!*


 

im not sure on nutes yet, iv got some basic capsule things that have all the neccessary nutes but i will need some extras i just dont want to over do it... any advice on organic?


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

im an organic soil grower and i use the biobizz range, its about a tenner a litre and i have great results with it mate. i just use the two basic products; biogrow and bio bloom, i also use treacle as an additive and epsom salts twice thru flowering, there are other alternatives but im gonna stick with this stuff for my org/soil stuff.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

i need to get some bloom nutes i dont want to add any more nutes yet as the capsules i put in last up to 60 days, so by the time they run out they should be stsarting to flower so should i just use bloom?


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

personally i continue using grow nutes all the way thru my plants life , although at a reduced rate during flower, 2ml per litre as opposed to 4 or 5 ml, it keeps the leaves much greener and healthier lookin. i dont know anything about capsule foods though buddy, i always use liquids becoz there much easier to control the amounts and if u get nute burn u can halt it straight away.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

cool thanks for the advice i think the best thing i can do it to wait untill the end of the 60 day period, then feed liquid nutes and bloom to avoid over feeding...

have you got an outdoor or indoor setup?


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

i only used half the recommended amoutnt just in case any way, the plants seem heathy enough to me at the minute tho...

what strains have you got on the go?


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

i run 2 tents (1m x1m x 2m) both with 600hps lights, 5 trainwreck in one tent the other has a hashplant haze, moby dick, la woman and a cheese(clone), my clone station has 4 trainwreck clones and a trainwreck mother and a pure gold clone. one of the trainwreck will be goin into my diy dwc set up next week.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 22, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> *sorry about the crap pics!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 950340View attachment 950339View attachment 950337View attachment 950336View attachment 950335 View attachment 950334
> ...


as dura said id also advise against the capsuels i had nute burn not that long back an found it really hard to control as i had pellet nutrients mixd with the soil (coco noir) as well as the liquid nutes i was adding, it really cuts down how much control you have
how old are thos girls iv found my greenhouse plants arnt even half the size of my indoor gals



Bud Monsta UK said:


> i need to get some bloom nutes i dont want to add any more nutes yet as the capsules i put in last up to 60 days, so by the time they run out they should be stsarting to flower so should i just use bloom?


if you only use bloom nutes you might wanna add sum nitrogen a couple of times to stop the leaves yellowing or once every 2 weeks add a mild veg feed to your mix



dura72 said:


> personally i continue using grow nutes all the way thru my plants life , although at a reduced rate during flower, 2ml per litre as opposed to 4 or 5 ml, it keeps the leaves much greener and healthier lookin. i dont know anything about capsule foods though buddy, i always use liquids becoz there much easier to control the amounts and if u get nute burn u can halt it straight away.


im tryin to decide wot nutes to use for my next grow as this time round iv just used wot i had lyin around 
miracle-gro eracacious 8.2.2 for veg and phostrogen 14.10.27 for flower there both shite and very chemically 
il either use canna vega and flores or biogrow and biobloom, is the biobizz simple to follow ? its organic aswell int it ? i want organic just cos its hard to burn plants with oganic
i guess il go with which ever is cheapest of the 2 as iv heard there both very good


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

> i run 2 tents (1m x1m x 2m) both with 600hps lights, 5 trainwreck in one tent the other has a hashplant haze, moby dick, la woman and a cheese(clone), my clone station has 4 trainwreck clones and a trainwreck mother and a pure gold clone. one of the trainwreck will be goin into my diy dwc set up next week.


very nice! you seem to know what ur on with mate! all that for personal?



> as dura said id also advise against the capsuels i had nute burn not that long back an found it really hard to control as i had pellet nutrients mixd with the soil (coco noir) as well as the liquid nutes i was adding, it really cuts down how much control you havehow old are thos girls iv found my greenhouse plants arnt even half the size of my indoor gals


il definitely bare that in mind for next time, i only gave them one pellet each (half the recommended) so i think they'll be fine...

they are roughly 6-8 weeks some i kept in smaller for a little to long so i think a couple may be a bit root bound! one of the taller ones is showing sex already (female) so fingers crossed for the rest!

thanks for the tips guys much appreciated

btw i cant get hold of any weed 2day, gutter on a day like today pfft.


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

yes bud its all for personal, i only sell it to people i personally know,... no mate im a trader in societys needs, im the guy that takes the risks for very little profit.
@ buds, yes mate it fuckin idiot proof( thats why i stared using it..and continue to do so)and biobizz is organic. i start with 2ml per litre of the grow building up 1ml per litre each week(max of 5ml but i never go that high, i keep to 4ml) then drop to 2ml all the way through flower. the blooms the same but when u peak at 5ml per litre bring it back down 1ml per litre per week until the last week. u can flush if u want but its not really neccesary coz its organic, that of course is just my way, my mates all do the same though and we dont really have any problems. only problems we've ever encounterd as a group was mould growth and that was due to a fan braking down. we dont do anything fancy, we just do basic organic and we do it right, thats not arrogant its just based on our yeilds.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 22, 2010)

i really need to get in with a decent grower iv been paying 50 on a Q for way too long its depressing!

the other week i got some that looked an smelt like dutch but when you blaze it it made my lungs go all tight and had trouble breathing,i thouht mould at first but i wouldn't be suprised if it had been sprayed with some toxic chemicals! gritweed,sugar blasted,glass powder...what the fuck?!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 22, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> very nice! you seem to know what ur on with mate! all that for personal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iv found the wider the pot is then the wider the canopy will be, i guess its to do with the fact that in nature the foliage has to be wider than the root area to keep it shaded



dura72 said:


> yes bud its all for personal, i only sell it to people i personally know,... no mate im a trader in societys needs, im the guy that takes the risks for very little profit.
> @ buds, yes mate it fuckin idiot proof( thats why i stared using it..and continue to do so)and biobizz is organic. i start with 2ml per litre of the grow building up 1ml per litre each week(max of 5ml but i never go that high, i keep to 4ml) then drop to 2ml all the way through flower. the blooms the same but when u peak at 5ml per litre bring it back down 1ml per litre per week until the last week. u can flush if u want but its not really neccesary coz its organic, that of course is just my way, my mates all do the same though and we dont really have any problems. only problems we've ever encounterd as a group was mould growth and that was due to a fan braking down. we dont do anything fancy, we just do basic organic and we do it right, thats not arrogant its just based on our yeilds.


sounds as tho it should suit me, fuk knows wots goin on, it must be old age but im gettin terrible half the time i cant remember if iv fed or waterd, my heads all over the place - oh an as for that dealer i was waiting for yesterday it turns out he got pulld an busted an most the dealers round by me are shite, they want top money for shit smoke thats half the weight it should be


----------



## newbud123 (May 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yes bud its all for personal, i only sell it to people i personally know,... no mate im a trader in societys needs, im the guy that takes the risks for very little profit.
> @ buds, yes mate it fuckin idiot proof( thats why i stared using it..and continue to do so)and biobizz is organic. i start with 2ml per litre of the grow building up 1ml per litre each week(max of 5ml but i never go that high, i keep to 4ml) then drop to 2ml all the way through flower. the blooms the same but when u peak at 5ml per litre bring it back down 1ml per litre per week until the last week. u can flush if u want but its not really neccesary coz its organic, that of course is just my way, my mates all do the same though and we dont really have any problems. only problems we've ever encounterd as a group was mould growth and that was due to a fan braking down. we dont do anything fancy, we just do basic organic and we do it right, thats not arrogant its just based on our yeilds.


thanks man for the info


----------



## ultimate buds (May 22, 2010)

theres to many fukin buds on here lol !!!!


----------



## newbud123 (May 22, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> theres to many fukin buds on here lol !!!!


lol how many buds are on this site bud lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 22, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> lol how many buds are on this site bud lol


theres more buds in the uk thread than in an amsterdam cafe !!!


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

@ ultimate. i keep a little paper notebook next to my grow, i rite in it every watering, feeding, change of bulbs etc. coz my fuckin heads a goddam black hole.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> @ ultimate. i keep a little paper notebook next to my grow, i rite in it every watering, feeding, change of bulbs etc. coz my fuckin heads a goddam black hole.


ye im gonna have to do sumthin like that, iv been writin on a calender but its a shared calender in the kitchens where i live so i put it in code - i.e may 5th, 3nybs12/12f1 1/2v1/2+cmg (3 new york bag seed 12/12 first feed flowering 1/2 strength veg 1/2 strength and cal mag)
then next time i look on the calender i forget wot it means thats how i ended up burnin them


----------



## dura72 (May 22, 2010)

i fucking hate the pope.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2010)

Aye mate me too and fucking Germans so he's mucked his ticket round our manor!


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

its a nice sunny sunday morning what better way to start the day a full english breaky pot of coffe and smoking a joint
breakfast of champions


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

smoking some lovely well cured psychosis x jack flash this sweaty morning, nice steaming cup of rosie lee. Got roni sizes remake of repezent lol


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

I always get this thread muddeled up with the bump if ya baked thread lol. Warm weathers not harming the grows at min lol. temps nice at bout 76-79 rh is bout 55%. glad i shaved my head byesterday lol


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> smoking some lovely well cured psychosis x jack flash this sweaty morning, nice steaming cup of rosie lee. Got roni sizes remake of repezent lol


so a good morning then west?


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> so a good morning then west?


Very good morning newbud123, hows ya self, I cant see a cloud in the sky and theres no wind in the middel today lol. Im terrible with me manners today i do appologise. The weed is strong >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

still cant get hold of any weed  

took the dog out for a good walk this morning, its a beautiful day, just one thing missing! 

i think its great seeing you guys posts on here and seeing that you know what your rolling up! 

round here u never know what your getting and most of the time and its been tampered with some way or another. 


oh well... enjoy the weather ppl


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> still cant get hold of any weed
> 
> took the dog out for a good walk this morning, its a beautiful day, just one thing missing!
> 
> ...


so wen do u chop next?


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> so wen do u chop next?


september,october time i guess... just got 8 in a greenhouse so il just have to be patient!

i am tempted to get some feminized AF and chuck them in too lol


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> september,october time i guess... just got 8 in a greenhouse so il just have to be patient!
> 
> i am tempted to get some feminized AF and chuck them in too lol


why the fuck not lol. 9 weeks and they pretty much done from seed. tho dunt expect heavey yeilds in that time so defo a sog grow to get anything decent out.


----------



## cafeculture (May 23, 2010)

Plant is looking poorly today  might be the heat in the room - was 33c when i woke up at 6am.......bottom 2 sets of old leaves are dead and the rest of her looks a little droopy (not quite quite as droopy as Thora Hurds skin yet). I have reduced the light time to 12/12 which may eliviate the issue and hopefully produce some buds (following instruction from a video I saw). 5 weeks under virtually 24/7 flourescent lights, 1 1/2 weeks at 18/6. I think the only way to go is to buy a lower wattage bulb and ballast (another £100!!!!!!!!!!!!....waaa!!!)


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> why the fuck not lol. 9 weeks and they pretty much done from seed. tho dunt expect heavey yeilds in that time so defo a sog grow to get anything decent out.


yeah iv heard they're a bit stingey on yeild unless you've got them indoors under controled lighting, i reckon its still worth a shot, i had some low rider the other month the guy said it was auto, anyway the first couple of Q's i had was very stinky but not very well formed buds (prob a characteristic of LR im not sure) the next lot i had looked pretty much the same but VERY leafy and no way near the potency of the 1st batch... 

so can anyone recommend a AF that produces solid buds and a pleasant smoke when grown in a greenhouse?

was also thinking about getting 'normal' AF seeds so i can keep a male for pollenating one the lucky ladies to get FREE seeds, will this still work with AF ?

also iv found a site with biobizz nutes very cheap! norfoklights.com


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> yeah iv heard they're a bit stingey on yeild unless you've got them indoors under controled lighting, i reckon its still worth a shot, i had some low rider the other month the guy said it was auto, anyway the first couple of Q's i had was very stinky but not very well formed buds (prob a characteristic of LR im not sure) the next lot i had looked pretty much the same but VERY leafy and no way near the potency of the 1st batch...
> 
> so can anyone recommend a AF that produces solid buds and a pleasant smoke when grown in a greenhouse?
> 
> ...


Yo dude ive smoked good autoflower bud but it wasnt grown in green house, my friend grows auto flower hindu kush but seeds are espensive... like 40quid or something


i found these though....they are cheap and cant hurt? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/advanced-seeds-low-girl/prod_1342.html 
( i think thast 10? ) i doont know


----------



## cafeculture (May 23, 2010)

When I move the plants under the 400w light from the growing flourescents - is that when i reduce the light cycles to 12/12 - I'm still unsure about this


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> When I move the plants under the 400w light from the growing flourescents - is that when i reduce the light cycles to 12/12 - I'm still unsure about this


If you want to flower you will put them into a 12/12 light cycle. This promotes and stimulates the flowering and budding. And it helps to use red light spectrum bulbs (so HPS )
peace


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Yo dude ive smoked good autoflower bud but it wasnt grown in green house, my friend grows auto flower hindu kush but seeds are espensive... like 40quid or something
> 
> 
> i found these though....they are cheap and cant hurt? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/advanced-seeds-low-girl/prod_1342.html
> ( i think thast 10? ) i doont know


they are cheap as! 

worth a test grow for £8 anyway, cheers for that mate


----------



## cafeculture (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info bro - I hope it will help with the heat/humidity issues too!!! I will feed with bloom food next week as I have only just added veg food yesterday. I have been really cautious with the amount of food (yesterday was the 1st feed) because I have killed the last 2 attempts with feeding early!!


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> they are cheap as!
> 
> worth a test grow for £8 anyway, cheers for that mate


No probs i saw them few weeks ago and bookmarked them for 8quid orwhatever FUCK IT but....i might just be really stoned but it isint clear how many seeds u are getting? is it 3 or 10 :/


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

growwwww said:


> No probs i saw them few weeks ago and bookmarked them for 8quid orwhatever FUCK IT but....i might just be really stoned but it isint clear how many seeds u are getting? is it 3 or 10 :/


turns out its £8 PER SEED fook that for a game of soldiers!


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

growwwww said:


> No probs i saw them few weeks ago and bookmarked them for 8quid orwhatever FUCK IT but....i might just be really stoned but it isint clear how many seeds u are getting? is it 3 or 10 :/


 *Low Girl Automatic*

Feminised
1x £7.66

one seed is £7.66

or *Feminised x10* - £76.60 GBP


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> turns out its £8 PER SEED fook that for a game of soldiers!


Ah shit sorry bro, i thought it seemed a bit too good to be true. It seems for around 30-40quid u can get the reputable strains of auto flower like http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/lowryder-seeds/lowryder-1/prod_765.html

so ye good luck if u do buy some, my mate loves them because they are piss easy to grow.


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

*RIU Discount 10% off  
*


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

no worries mate i was looking on there a bit ago and couldn't make out their prices lol
just found a site with green-o-matic (not a strain im familiar with) feminized £26 for 5, i dont want to go and spend too much on em as im unsure how they'll perform in a greenhouse and im not a believer of AF until iv done it myself lol!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> no worries mate i was looking on there a bit ago and couldn't make out their prices lol
> just found a site with green-o-matic (not a strain im familiar with) feminized £26 for 5, i dont want to go and spend too much on em as im unsure how they'll perform in a greenhouse and im not a believer of AF until iv done it myself lol!


not 100% sure but i think greenomatic are from greenhouse seed co 
if so avoid them like the plague, spend 5 mins searching for peoples opinion on greenhouse seed co there rackd off big time

why not throw sumthin into flower if you have anythin u can use an ul be sorted in 8 weeks u can scrump it aswell from 5 or 6 weeks lol


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

loool scrump it haaa haaa  

iv thought about forcing 1 to flower, will a few bin liners over it do the trick?

iv found some other cheap AF from 'short stuff' but i need to look em up like you said...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2010)

Girlfriend: 'summer's coming,you need some sandles'

Me: 'sorry babe your in England now, if my feet get warm i'll get better trainers with thin socks'

Girlfriend: 'but all the guy's in Poland wear sandles in summer'

Me: 'believe me if they could get Addidas Originals (or even afford them) in Poland the sandles would be history!'

Bless her, i can see it now Lacoste, Levis and flip flop's!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2010)

Whatever next, a pink shirt! and don't give me that Salmon crap it's fucking pink.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

no offence mate but what the fuck has ur last 2 posts got to do with growing weed? lol

u need to get on twitter m8, random rants are all the rage there!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2010)

U.K growers thread i believe, I'm a U.K grower and those post's were about U.K fashion culture.
End of.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

and slagging off polski's, only pullin ur pisser man  

was check checkin out ur pics earlier very very nice! how much did that lil factory set you back?


----------



## budzBunny (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> iv found some other cheap AF from 'short stuff' but i need to look em up like you said...


You might wanna try:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/short-stuff-seeds-mi5-feminized/prod_1379.html

If you want something quick:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-fast-bud/prod_1306.html
or
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds/sweet-seeds-speed-devil-feminized/prod_861.html


----------



## Mrs.M.Jane (May 23, 2010)

North West, you would be lucky to get 3 joints out of a 20. Plus i am sick of peeps saying 'i got great green' then product skunk. i dont mind toking either just when you ask for propper green, you expect it!

GETHIGH-LIVEHIGH-DIEHIGH


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 23, 2010)

well i didnt go to the grow room today but I can guess from experience that with the weather this hot that my grow room prolly reached temps of 32-35 c and the humidity was already 70-80% before this bastard heat wave.

I know everyone keeps slaggin of GHS and Im not that keen on'em meself but when ppl keep saying hermies cuz they got nanners, I always wonder if its the genetics of the seeds and or bad breeding or stress to the plant that making these nanners.

yes I'm growing GHS (second gen clones) and the only times I expect nanners is when I stress the bitches


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

> You might wanna try:http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...prod_1379.htmlIf you want something quick:http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...prod_1306.htmlorhttp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk.../prod_861.html


 cheers mate il look at them in a bit (my ps3 doesn't get on with that site for some reason)



Mrs.M.Jane said:


> North West, you would be lucky to get 3 joints out of a 20. Plus i am sick of peeps saying 'i got great green' then product skunk. i dont mind toking either just when you ask for propper green, you expect it!
> 
> GETHIGH-LIVEHIGH-DIEHIGH


yh im paying 50 on a Q but it is a Q bang on, just been quite standard grade for a while, he gets peng wen he can but it aint often enough for me, 

if he says its english its usually standard grade, if he says its sticky its fresh off the tree, if he says its peng its bluz,lemon,cheese basicly it'll be tasty. still 50 on a Q tho 

 makes me sick man! what happened to the £100 an oz days?


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

hermies? nanners? im new to this explain pls


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 23, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> hermies? nanners? im new to this explain pls


I cant remember what I read about this excactly but ill try

If a plant is not showing signs of both sex (herm) at 2-3 wekk 12/12 then the plant is either a male or female genetically.

A female plant can produce nanners as a self preservation thing to protect the species when under stress. I thinks its the only plant found to do this that we know of

one seed company uses the nanners to produce fem seeds

I dont know if bad breeding can make a strain to produce nannars excessivly but a few nanners have never hurt me


----------



## ultimate buds (May 23, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> I cant remember what I read about this excactly but ill try
> 
> If a plant is not showing signs of both sex (herm) at 2-3 wekk 12/12 then the plant is either a male or female genetically.
> 
> ...


basicly greenhouse dont cross and then back cross properly to breed out bad traits 
its like yanks, when a yank sleeps with his sister an has kids there genes are damaged, then when that kid sleeps with his sister an she has kids there genes are even more fuckd up, so every time you bread bad genes with bad genes your gonna get bad genes. 
the original owner of greenhouse left the company and took all his mother plants and seed strains with him so arjan the cock rushd the breeding process so they would have something to sell.
im kinda baked so this explantion is a bit shite but check it out on you tube theres a vid sumthin like "the truth about greenhouse seeds"


----------



## growwwww (May 23, 2010)

Thats why its all about barneys


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 23, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> I cant remember what I read about this excactly but ill try
> 
> If a plant is not showing signs of both sex (herm) at 2-3 wekk 12/12 then the plant is either a male or female genetically.
> 
> ...


oh i get you now! just not down with the 'lingo' yet lol

finally got some weed its not amazing but theyre nice chunky buds and im rather lean so cant be too bad i suppose


----------



## ultimate buds (May 23, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Thats why its all about barneys


iv not used barneys myself but from wot iv heard there nearly as bad 
i think it was mr west that coind the name "barneys bollox" an youll find hes not the only one who thinks there shit


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 23, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> basicly greenhouse dont cross and then back cross properly to breed out bad traits
> its like yanks, when a yank sleeps with his sister an has kids there genes are damaged, then when that kid sleeps with his sister an she has kids there genes are even more fuckd up, so every time you bread bad genes with bad genes your gonna get bad genes.
> the original owner of greenhouse left the company and took all his mother plants and seed strains with him so arjan the cock rushd the breeding process so they would have something to sell.
> im kinda baked so this explantion is a bit shite but check it out on you tube theres a vid sumthin like "the truth about greenhouse seeds"


I seas I been growin plants that have three teeth a wobbly eye and a serious genetic problem

read that story about GHS and arjan etc......black widow white widow fuck nose, GHS are commercial so I would'nt be suprised of crap breeding

Before I heard any of this hermie prob with GHS there was never really a prob with my tomato's and still aint one now, might get some nannars mid-late flower say week 6-8 but not excsesively


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 23, 2010)

my new seeds line up

chronic x5 fem serious seeds

N.Y.C diesl x10 reg soma seeds

jack herer x10 reg sensi seeds

barneys farm x5 fem phat fruity

barneys farm x10 fem pineapple chunk

I have only heard and seen good things about these seeds


----------



## ultimate buds (May 23, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> my new seeds line up
> 
> chronic x5 fem serious seeds
> 
> ...


you always get good and bad with all seed producers but if ya gonna buy seeds you might aswell do a bit of homework on the strain and company so as least you know wot your in for

out of your seed choice i like the look of the, nyc diesel & jack herer & might try the pineapple chunk in a grow or 3 as they do look good even tho there barneys


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 23, 2010)

gotta agree with you on that point, I have grown tomatos from seed was a crap grow.

most turned out male, some herms and shit fems.

the enviroment was poor and cost more to run than to buy the tomatos from a green grocer ( temps n vents shit)

I have made my own seeds before and lowered the light cycle a hour a night till 12/12 outa about 40 tomato plants 2-4 where male.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2010)

I'm growing greenhouse fems, 3 Rhino 2 widow.
Thursday will be the start of week 12 (week 8 flower), last week i found naners on all 5 plant's no stress at all.
I thought i had done my research and thought i was buying from the best (greenhouse), bollocks to that i now think greenhouse are just in it for the money. Look at the packs for there seeds, pure marketing strategy (i should know my girlfriend has a masters in marketing).
Their white widow is shit, i have yet to smoke it as mine are not quite done yet but i'll tell you what, it aint fucking white! very very little resin production, smells lush but not white. The Rhino is frosty as hell though exactly what i expected, i will be getting some of Shantibaba's Black Widow from Mr Nice Seeds at a later date to prove the point to myself (the origional widow, cup winner), Arjan at greenhouse has won the right's to the name (if you pay attention to their website all GH strains are registerd trademarks!), which is a marketing strategy again. GH are the only guys that are legally allowed to call their shit 'White Widow'.
i heard on here somewhere that it takes 6 years of backcrossing to make a strain stable, that would explain the problems with newer crosses having genetic problems, GH Cheese clone for example came from Big Buddha in 2004 by the end of the year they had crossed it with skunk #1 and they were selling fem seeds,BOLLOCKS!
now think about how long their lemon skunk has been on sale and now think about their auto 'greenomatic', webbed feet and six toes me thinks!
If half of what GH do with new strains is possible then i would be banging out new hybrids like crazy.

BUT! they do have one thing in their favour, all GH seeds are guaranteed viable (100% germination rates) they have a policy that states if you germ your beans just like they tell you and they dont sprout you get a replacement!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 23, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm growing greenhouse fems, 3 Rhino 2 widow.
> Thursday will be the start of week 12 (week 8 flower), last week i found naners on all 5 plant's no stress at all.
> I thought i had done my research and thought i was buying from the best (greenhouse), bollocks to that i now think greenhouse are just in it for the money. Look at the packs for there seeds, pure marketing strategy (i should know my girlfriend has a masters in marketing).
> Their white widow is shit, i have yet to smoke it as mine are not quite done yet but i'll tell you what, it aint fucking white! very very little resin production, smells lush but not white. The Rhino is frosty as hell though exactly what i expected, i will be getting some of Shantibaba's Black Widow from Mr Nice Seeds at a later date to prove the point to myself (the origional widow, cup winner), Arjan at greenhouse has won the right's to the name (if you pay attention to their website all GH strains are registerd trademarks!), which is a marketing strategy again. GH are the only guys that are legally allowed to call their shit 'White Widow'.
> ...


like ya said its all about the money with greenhouse he,s done every marketing trick in the book the guys a prick, fuking king of cannabis wot a joke 
i think you will be pleasently suprised with Shantibaba's Black Widow from Mr Nice Seeds this guy knows wot hes doing and does it properly i really wanna try a few of his original strains when i get room 
as for greenhouses 1 redeming feature thats shite aswell i waited 2 1/2 months for a replacement of 5 fem cheese an as an apology thay sent me 2 of there advertisement patches an one of those was a second lol wot a bunch of jokers 
id love to go to the dam just to giv that twat a smak in the mouth for everyone who,s had bad beans


----------



## dura72 (May 24, 2010)

ooooohhh, ive recieved an infraction for insulting a mod, bet u cant get what mod it was??


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ooooohhh, ive recieved an infraction for insulting a mod, bet u cant get what mod it was??


Riu himself?????


----------



## nif (May 24, 2010)

need sum help doin an outdoor grow got the seeds special queen and s kush put all in germination the s kush started to sprout but the s queen didnt that was after week so i plated all the seeds anyways and still nothing has come up its bin 12 days


----------



## imanoob (May 24, 2010)

who is all growing a few clones outside this summer 

I fancy giving it a whirl...who is with me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

i went to my outdoor spot this weekend only to find that someone has snapped off 2 of them but somehow overlooked the 2 plants withing a few feet of the other 2 !?!?

im well para about going back to try n harvest them but i'm going to, stupid i know but ive got to see it through.


----------



## imanoob (May 24, 2010)

Fucking fuckers, sorry to hear that man...that would be enough to get me worried.

I read you can make slow realsing nute cubes (paper cubes packed with nutes that disolve slowly)...also training than so they grow wide and bushy instead of bit fuck off ganja plants haha!

Have you been growing outside for a while? Any tips (watering esp)


----------



## imanoob (May 24, 2010)

anybody that has grown a lot of green outside in the uk, can you post up some pics (i dont really know how to pick a good location)...ie near streams? Or will there be enough mositure in the ground already?


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

snapped or eaten? 

good monday UK! what a fucking cracker of a weekend eh? sunburnt as you like and LOVING it! went out for a bbq yesterday, lots of stellas, ciders, a bunch of blunts and joints (this bbq was half "funded" by my dealer, we're all kinda a big family) and then 2 bottles of jack daniels were produced, it alllllllllll went wrong. the very last thing i recall was 6:30, or maybe it was 6:24, someone said 6:24, next thing i know i'm staring a the cieling at home at 4am wide awake. i somehow covered a city on public transport, walked the 3 miles up the hill, sorted the flat out, had a bath by the look of it, got glasses of water, got changed, and went to bed. without recalling a second of this. i thought someone had driven me home and taken care of me, apparently i was thrown onto a bus and that was that.

i couldn't pull off a shaved head, i'd look a tit, but damned if i need a haircut, 5" hibbit curls, it's HOT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

snapped for sure or the other 2 wouldnt have been intact if it was deer or rabbits. there were fresh footprints from about a week ago. god knows how he didnt spot the other 2!?!?

@imanoob this is my first effort outdoors. i used slow release nute pellet things from morrisons, watering is the tricky bit unless you want to be going back every few days, a stream near by is essential.


----------



## imanoob (May 24, 2010)

Time to get all Columbo man  Booby traps n shit haha! I will check out my local morrisons for these slow release pellets you speak of...thanks for that!

Can you (be bothered?) to post up some pics of your outside grow...i dont want to steal your green honest haha! Just want to see somebodys setup so i can get an idea!


----------



## imanoob (May 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> but damned if i need a haircut, 5" hibbit curls, it's HOT


Get a haircut you hippy


----------



## ultimate buds (May 24, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Time to get all Columbo man  Booby traps n shit haha! I will check out my local morrisons for these slow release pellets you speak of...thanks for that!
> 
> Can you (be bothered?) to post up some pics of your outside grow...i dont want to steal your green honest haha! Just want to see somebodys setup so i can get an idea!


check this out for outdoor ideas its u.s. but you gonna have some of the same problems

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/325552-scarholes-outdoor-2010-video-jounal.html


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Get a haircut you hippy


haha, this is always a source of entertainment between me and a friend. i don't want to sound too much like some twat, but on the whole, chavs, townies, i don't know how to class them without using it sounding a slur, have short hari, sahved hair, spikey VERY SHORT HAIR, my friends, it literally gets an inch long and he's racing to the barber because of how long it is. i've never had my hair cut shorter than around an inch and a half in my life, in my life it's almost been unheard of to have short hair, form my life, the middle/upper class grow long locks and sweeping fringes and such  

can't defend my class right now though, hot as foooook! ent no damned hippy though, fuck hippies, they don't put any kind of positive spin on the cannabis argument, fucking lazy ass stoner hippies! 

gave my dealer (i guess now he's more a friend who deals ) some e-cheese and he could not get enough of it  told me i must be totally dialed in which is a nice bit of encouragement, i find it very mild, aforementioned short haired friend, couple of tokes on a blunt and he was gone wiht the wind, never seen smoeone with suhc bad slanty eyes!

anyone ever been to a track day? it's a bit pricey but i fancy going out with a couple of friends and having a really good thrash around


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

imanoob said:


> Time to get all Columbo man  Booby traps n shit haha! I will check out my local morrisons for these slow release pellets you speak of...thanks for that!
> 
> Can you (be bothered?) to post up some pics of your outside grow...i dont want to steal your green honest haha! Just want to see somebodys setup so i can get an idea!


sorry no i deliberatley didnt take the camera for the security aspect if i got collared by the farmer or popo it'd be a bit hard to explain away 

but to give you an idea i dug out a 1ft square patch of the top sod then dug down another half foor broke the soil up chucked a few slow release pellets in then the plant on top watered them in with a half litre each and repeat! look for somewhere that will get sun all day if you can.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

hmmmm, 80.3F room temp, i'd hate to know what my tent is sitting at with it's lack of extraction  cheese mother seems to be failing. i also wonder about the water temperature, that could be an issue


----------



## dura72 (May 24, 2010)

even with extraction my temps are peakin at around 32c , suppose it could be worse , thank fuck i have my lights on thru the nite and not the day though. my fuckin face is killin me, been sneezin non stop all fuckin day, feel like total shit, my fuckin spastic g/f thought it'd be funny to throw 20 'e' into our vodka smoothies and not botherr telling me....oh yeah, funny as fuck, i just got up walked out and left her with the kids and a comedown while i went to my own flat and slept for about 16 hours, i fuckin hate takin 'e' unless i've gotta handful of valium to cushion me.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

i have my lights on daytime in the day haha, paranoia, yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh 

that's a bit messed up mate. if a friend spiked my drink with something, however "harmless", i think i'd be pretty pissed off, especially if it's going to put you on your back for a while in a rather sorry state! eevil shenanigans. 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0e65e16c1c/super-troopersshenanigans-from-dirttron


----------



## ultimate buds (May 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hmmmm, 80.3F room temp, i'd hate to know what my tent is sitting at with it's lack of extraction  cheese mother seems to be failing. i also wonder about the water temperature, that could be an issue


the temps are just another challenge for me over the next few days, iv trimmd my ghouse cheese an taken the bottom shoots an ended up with about 15 clones the fact that iv never managed to get a clone to root is bad enough but with this extra heat aswell thayll proberbly end up in the compost bin with the last 5 attempts  

i wanna have a go at this chelsea flower show em a proper uk herb garden with amazing smells


----------



## dura72 (May 24, 2010)

what do you reckon your doin wrong with your clones? ive had one or two out of maybe ten fail and i reckon they mite have came thru if id given them a little more time.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 24, 2010)

dura72 said:


> what do you reckon your doin wrong with your clones? ive had one or two out of maybe ten fail and i reckon they mite have came thru if id given them a little more time.


its most proberbly down to being lazy an doin an half arsd job i keep forgettin to buy sum jiffy pellets so iv tried them in coco an rockwool an thay end up turning to mush the stem goes all slimy an falls apart it could be too much water in the rockwool but not sureabout the coco 
my other thought is every time until today iv had tiny cuttings about 2" tall so iv tried 4 - 5" today iv got a memory like a siv an have been gettin a humidity dome for about 8 weeks an still aint got it lol 
i did notice today tho on the lower shoots theres 3 leaves at each node not 2 which i thought was weird
il get there eventually lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 24, 2010)

heres 2 clones a friend did for me an gave em to me after about 8 days he fed them full strength nutes and put them under a 600w hps after 3 days an they still rooted so its gotta be somethin im doing wrong 
(these are supposed to be exodus)


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

i keep meaning to get some pics for you lol, exidus grow some large leaves, before they get alrge they are rather dainty and cute lol. i find that while some plants i've grown have a solid leaf structuve, something about the cheese leaves really stand out, they are deep and green and waxy with good strong lines (i sound like a fucking tard!!) and they just seem prnounced, the jaggy bits, the viens, mine seem to curl at the tip.

i've tried anything and a lot of things but the correct way to clone. always starting with jiffy or rockwool but first time i jsut sat em ontop of some other plants soil and after a while they grew, heat i think ebing a key ingredient, to wet them i did nothing more than the pick it up, dip it for a second, maybe 2, of ph'ed water, and put it back, then i got a heated prop so i put teh moisture mat down, filled the gulleys with water for humidity, popped them in and left them two weeks, wheich seems long for most clones. now i just root my clones in a DWC tub that i just pulled those ounce off the 1 of 4 plants in it's trio. i sohuld economise but mwanahahahahahaha

for anyone elseeeeeeeee that feels miffeed, FUCK YOUUUUUU, i like typing!


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

and i have to say, the difference beer makes, it's amazing. i'm not talking about how amazingly weed and beer compliment and magnify each oher, that's a great fat, but the type of beer! normally i get a small amount of stella, maybe 4 pints a night, and a big smoke with each one, maybe 2, and i get destroyed, i can do the same thing with peroni, a stronger beer, and i feel like i should get on a bike, somewhere, somehow, and get some crazy on in the woods and hills! i need to get a bike


----------



## ultimate buds (May 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i keep meaning to get some pics for you lol, exidus grow some large leaves, before they get alrge they are rather dainty and cute lol. i find that while some plants i've grown have a solid leaf structuve, something about the cheese leaves really stand out, they are deep and green and waxy with good strong lines (i sound like a fucking tard!!) and they just seem prnounced, the jaggy bits, the viens, mine seem to curl at the tip.
> 
> i've tried anything and a lot of things but the correct way to clone. always starting with jiffy or rockwool but first time i jsut sat em ontop of some other plants soil and after a while they grew, heat i think ebing a key ingredient, to wet them i did nothing more than the pick it up, dip it for a second, maybe 2, of ph'ed water, and put it back, then i got a heated prop so i put teh moisture mat down, filled the gulleys with water for humidity, popped them in and left them two weeks, wheich seems long for most clones. now i just root my clones in a DWC tub that i just pulled those ounce off the 1 of 4 plants in it's trio. i sohuld economise but mwanahahahahahaha
> 
> for anyone elseeeeeeeee that feels miffeed, FUCK YOUUUUUU, i like typing!


i think that idea about puttin them ontop of thesoil on one of my larger plants would be a good idea for me as that way thay cant get overwaterd, i bought one of them mini foggers for cloneing an the power pack dont work bloody hong kong shit iv searchd everywhere an cant find a replacement 24v dc powerpack
until my next grow when i get into my new place im crampd for space an just cant get things right my tent for my next grow is nearly 4 times bigger than the wardrobe thing im usin at the moment once thats set up il have room for a propagator an co2 system i havent even got my timer an contactor out the box yet as i haveto open the wardrobe an get half the plants out before i can turn the light on which means gettin up at 5 every morning


----------



## bloatedcraig (May 25, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> i think that idea about puttin them ontop of thesoil on one of my larger plants would be a good idea for me as that way thay cant get overwaterd, i bought one of them mini foggers for cloneing an the power pack dont work bloody hong kong shit iv searchd everywhere an cant find a replacement 24v dc powerpack
> until my next grow when i get into my new place im crampd for space an just cant get things right my tent for my next grow is nearly 4 times bigger than the wardrobe thing im usin at the moment once thats set up il have room for a propagator an co2 system i havent even got my timer an contactor out the box yet as i haveto open the wardrobe an get half the plants out before i can turn the light on which means gettin up at 5 every morning


Take your transformer to a electrical wholesalers and they will be able to get you one. There are specialist companies that deal just with transformers. If he ask what it's for just say a water feature.


----------



## Superhands420 (May 25, 2010)

dura72 said:


> even with extraction my temps are peakin at around 32c , suppose it could be worse , thank fuck i have my lights on thru the nite and not the day though. my fuckin face is killin me, been sneezin non stop all fuckin day, feel like total shit, my fuckin spastic g/f thought it'd be funny to throw 20 'e' into our vodka smoothies and not botherr telling me....oh yeah, funny as fuck, i just got up walked out and left her with the kids and a comedown while i went to my own flat and slept for about 16 hours, i fuckin hate takin 'e' unless i've gotta handful of valium to cushion me.


FS Dura 20 E in the smoothies?? haha nae wonder yer feeling like death gadz!. How's yer temps getting oan bud? mines oan thro the nite noo tae, this sun daein them nae gid lol. Ave topped aw 10 ae ma ladies n a tell ye m8 they love it! 1st day of flower yesterday, send it oan lol. A sent ye a message on yer board bit bud get back to me.

Peace n Jam 

Superhands


----------



## diesel7309 (May 25, 2010)

just thought i would let everyone know bout this sight i have found its truly unbelievable cheap 12ww 10pound,,i know sounds a ripp of but ive got all my bays from there,,an there becoming monsters lol,great genetics


----------



## diesel7309 (May 25, 2010)

god i must be really stoned forgot to write the name lol,,cannabisseeds.com,u will b amazed i know i was


----------



## newbud123 (May 25, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> i think that idea about puttin them ontop of thesoil on one of my larger plants would be a good idea for me as that way thay cant get overwaterd, i bought one of them mini foggers for cloneing an the power pack dont work bloody hong kong shit iv searchd everywhere an cant find a replacement 24v dc powerpack
> until my next grow when i get into my new place im crampd for space an just cant get things right my tent for my next grow is nearly 4 times bigger than the wardrobe thing im usin at the moment once thats set up il have room for a propagator an co2 system i havent even got my timer an contactor out the box yet as i haveto open the wardrobe an get half the plants out before i can turn the light on which means gettin up at 5 every morning


give maplins a go

*AC/DC Fixed Voltage 500mA Unregulated Power Supplies*

*24V 500mA Unreg PSU*


http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=13453


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2010)

diesel7309 said:


> god i must be really stoned forgot to write the name lol,,cannabisseeds.com,u will b amazed i know i was


too many reports of shit quality seeds, bad germination, poor female ratio etc, think they just scoop up thousands of cack graded seeds for pennies and shift them, although there are also reports of no orders arriving etc.

no thankyouuuu


----------



## majors517 (May 25, 2010)

hey my question is this? How long is the veg stage? My plant has been growing for 3 mos now and I see the lil white or clear tenticles growing so pretty am I to feed it bloom now? And about how much longer before it is ready? Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2010)

well how long has it been in flowering. at 3 months i assume it's not an outdoor plant.


----------



## zvinny (May 25, 2010)

majors517 said:


> hey my question is this? How long is the veg stage? My plant has been growing for 3 mos now and I see the lil white or clear tenticles growing so pretty am I to feed it bloom now? And about how much longer before it is ready? Thanks


3months is long time for veg.. unless u have the new 'autoflower' strain u have to stick ur lights on 12light 12dark to force the flowering mode i would do this now


----------



## ultimate buds (May 25, 2010)

diesel7309 said:


> just thought i would let everyone know bout this sight i have found its truly unbelievable cheap 12ww 10pound,,i know sounds a ripp of but ive got all my bays from there,,an there becoming monsters lol,great genetics


this cvompany have been on there last week of sales for 6 months then thay extend it again lol there doin wot tip top said an buyin old seeds an lower quality but acasionally you will get sum good genetics but on the whole there ok for newbies as there cheap to learn with and make your mistakes but once your clued up youll proberbly wanna know you have good genetics



newbud123 said:


> give maplins a go
> 
> *AC/DC Fixed Voltage 500mA Unregulated Power Supplies*
> 
> ...


sweet iv actually got one of these in the loft at me moms i forgot all about it its from my r/c helicopters guess im going to be itchin all night once iv been to fetch it, i fukin hate old loft insulation 



majors517 said:


> hey my question is this? How long is the veg stage? My plant has been growing for 3 mos now and I see the lil white or clear tenticles growing so pretty am I to feed it bloom now? And about how much longer before it is ready? Thanks


im guessin you aint done much research and dont know about the light cycle from veg to flower its been answerd for you i.e. 12/12 but if i was you id do sum more research, sounds like ya need to


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2010)

[youtube]FbxZERkhC-Y[/youtube]

heh, yeahhhh, so they at least producing something weed related  love those guys!


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2010)

sigh, you know your fucked over when you phone the chinees resteraunt for an orrder and your english is worse than theirs. 10 minutes to be vaguely presentable, hahaa


----------



## ultimate buds (May 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> sigh, you know your fucked over when you phone the chinees resteraunt for an orrder and your english is worse than theirs. 10 minutes to be vaguely presentable, hahaa



ha,hewow, yu won egg fly lice, cully saus, an plawn clackas - u no peak gud engwish yu plick


----------



## ultimate buds (May 25, 2010)

anyone seen any mj plants with 3 sets of leaves at each node instead of the normal 2 ? on all the mj plants iv seen or grown they always have 2 leaves at each node, usually about 180 degrees from each other until there mature then thay become more random but on my ghouse cheese theres 3 sets of leaves at each node, about 120 degrees from each other
just wondering how common this is and wondering if this would be stronger than the normal 2 leaf plants as it can absorb more sun causing more photo synthesis than a 2 leaf plant at the same age and height, or is it just ghouse seeds fukin me over again with that cockhead king of cannabis,s inbred, buck tooth, wonky eyed, genetics !!!!


----------



## ultimate buds (May 25, 2010)

can anyone understand this ????

www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/334208-help-aerogarden.html


----------



## tip top toker (May 26, 2010)

haha, chances are it's jsut soething that happens, such as 3 bladed leaves, 13 etc, at the end of the day though it probably does have something to do with shitty genetics though 

i can understand what he is saying, just not quite his setup, it's hard to help people from 1 line and no pics etc 

got woken up at 7am by a courrier driver, fair play to them, but fucking 7am?? i'm being killed enough by the 4am dawn, gah!!


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 26, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> anyone seen any mj plants with 3 sets of leaves at each node instead of the normal 2 ? on all the mj plants iv seen or grown they always have 2 leaves at each node, usually about 180 degrees from each other until there mature then thay become more random but on my ghouse cheese theres 3 sets of leaves at each node, about 120 degrees from each other
> just wondering how common this is and wondering if this would be stronger than the normal 2 leaf plants as it can absorb more sun causing more photo synthesis than a 2 leaf plant at the same age and height, or is it just ghouse seeds fukin me over again with that cockhead king of cannabis,s inbred, buck tooth, wonky eyed, genetics !!!!


Hi UB,

sounds like yer plant has 3 chromosomes instead of just 2 you can get plants that have 3 branches at each node to. I dont think its a genetic problem its prolly quite common.

I think alot of the problems with plants come from fem seeds, kinda depends how they does there breedings. Ive heard of 2 ways to make fem seeds the 1st ista spray them with a chemical another is to use the nanners from a plant on a clone of its self, so's there kinda breed with nanners in there genetics


----------



## newbud123 (May 26, 2010)

what a shity day its pissing it down is that it for are summer lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 26, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> Hi UB,
> 
> sounds like yer plant has 3 chromosomes instead of just 2 you can get plants that have 3 branches at each node to. I dont think its a genetic problem its prolly quite common.
> 
> I think alot of the problems with plants come from fem seeds, kinda depends how they does there breedings. Ive heard of 2 ways to make fem seeds the 1st ista spray them with a chemical another is to use the nanners from a plant on a clone of its self, so's there kinda breed with nanners in there genetics


isnt it polyploids that have 3 sets of chromosomes ? i dont know a lot about genetics let alone plant genetics but wouldnt that mean that im in for sum fun with man bits all over these bitches ? that would also mean there were 3 sets of chromosomes in ghouse seed co,s breeding area as i dont think its possible to just grow a spare set of genes lol!!!

TT i sit each morning an listen to the dawn chorous i dont think theres been a single night in over 3 weeks where iv been asleep before ten past five in the mornin, in the past iv not been able to sleep for 3 or 4 days then il suddenly feel knackerd, fall asleep, an will wake up 3 or 4 days later it dont half mess with your head when u go to sleep monday evenin an wake up friday mornin lol!!

i snapped a lower branch of my bag seed thats 3 1/2 weeks into flower yesterday mornin, so i quick dried it an smoked it in the early hours no real smell or taste an i didnt feel baked just really happy an just couldnt stop laughin, a proper daytime smoke just wish i hadnt gota wait at least 5 more weeks till iv got a proper smoke


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 26, 2010)

I dont know alot about his sorta thing I had a look into it a while back its abit confusing heres a link 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/3543-what-polyploid-plant-treating-seeds.html


----------



## ultimate buds (May 26, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> I dont know alot about his sorta thing I had a look into it a while back its abit confusing heres a link
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/3543-what-polyploid-plant-treating-seeds.html


cheers i might hav a look in a bit if iv got time but to be honest im not that interested in genetics an iv got a much bigger problem, iv got 6 gals all over 3ft tall sum over 4ft in a wardrobe with an area of 19" x 28" and 6ft tall there squashd as fuk in there an i have to get 3 of them out at 5 every morning an have 3 inside the cupboard an 3 outside between the open doors with the lights on, there just gettin to big an are being damaged every time i have to move them then at 5 in the evening i squish them all back into there cupboard as its the only way i can guarentee there in 100% darkness iv got other plants at friends houses and at sum members of my family iv also got 4 plants that are vegin and are about 9"- 12" an iv got no room for them either an just to top things off the flat im supposed to be moving into in august has sum sort of problem an isnt going to be ready untill late october or november an the worst thing is iv got a bud box xxl with absoloutly everything i need except the room to set it up

anyone know the number for "jim,ll fix it !"


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 26, 2010)

haha, reminds when I used to grow in a mates understairs cupboard, there was bout 40 of'em in there and they grew to about 4-5 ft tall I'd take'em out the cupboard and it would fill halve his living room unfortunatly we had to get rid of the lot and they were my own bred seeds.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 26, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> haha, reminds when I used to grow in a mates understairs cupboard, there was bout 40 of'em in there and they grew to about 4-5 ft tall I'd take'em out the cupboard and it would fill halve his living room unfortunatly we had to get rid of the lot and they were my own bred seeds.


 iv just been on b&q,s website and bought sum 8ft x 4ft sheets of ply, im gonna build an extensiom onto my wardrobe tomorow lol iv smashd up my tv stand and a set of draws so iv got a bit of extra room, an im gonna have a bob the builder day tomorow 
i reckon i can change it from 19" x 28" to about 48" x 28" an im gonna add an extra 600w hps so il have a 1000w in that little area which should be sweet, might even build a special shelf for my clone experiments


----------



## thats the stuff (May 26, 2010)

hello my ancestoral friends,i see your thread is far better than the crap aussie thread thats turned into more of a chat site than a half serious growing site so i hope ya dont mind if i comment on the occasional post.my grandmother was half brit and all so i suppose i could play for ya rugby league team,so i thought ya wouldnt mind.LOL


----------



## ultimate buds (May 26, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> hello my ancestoral friends,i see your thread is far better than the crap aussie thread thats turned into more of a chat site than a half serious growing site so i hope ya dont mind if i comment on the occasional post.my grandmother was half brit and all so i suppose i could play for ya rugby league team,so i thought ya wouldnt mind.LOL


youll pretty much find were the same on here, its as much a place to chat about anythin and everything, as it is about growing mj but theres sum gr8 people on here an youll always get the help you need when u have the odd problem,
you got anythin growin at the moment ???


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 26, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> hello my ancestoral friends,i see your thread is far better than the crap aussie thread thats turned into more of a chat site than a half serious growing site so i hope ya dont mind if i comment on the occasional post.my grandmother was half brit and all so i suppose i could play for ya rugby league team,so i thought ya wouldnt mind.LOL


Id love to live in australia id do all year round auto


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 26, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> iv just been on b&q,s website and bought sum 8ft x 4ft sheets of ply, im gonna build an extensiom onto my wardrobe tomorow lol iv smashd up my tv stand and a set of draws so iv got a bit of extra room, an im gonna have a bob the builder day tomorow
> i reckon i can change it from 19" x 28" to about 48" x 28" an im gonna add an extra 600w hps so il have a 1000w in that little area which should be sweet, might even build a special shelf for my clone experiments


so are you gonna build a bottom shelf into that cupboard for clones etc I recon yo can get a purpetial.......or are you already doin that


----------



## thats the stuff (May 26, 2010)

on the aussie thread its all chit chat.this thread seems pretty cool


----------



## thats the stuff (May 26, 2010)

auto is the go is it.havnt learnt to much about it yet


----------



## thats the stuff (May 26, 2010)

here is a couple of pics of a triploid nl seeding i got from goldenseed.com there in the U.K.
i wont buy seeds anywhere else and im not just sucking up.gene is awesome and i only have purchased quality strains from him. HE DA MAN!! View attachment 959433cheese wreck is unbelievable!!
this little sucker was female and i got seeds off her crossed with the cheesewreck.she never reverted back to 2 nodes.what a bushy smelly chunky little sucker she was.still searchin through the pc for the mature pics.View attachment 959429


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

This is like the 4th time ive asked this IS ANYBODY FROM LONDON??????????? i would really fuckin appreciate it if sum1 would actually fuckin answer me, i fort thats wat the idea of the site was


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

They say criminals always return to the scene of the crime, That explains why theres so many australians over here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

rainz said:


> This is like the 4th time ive asked this IS ANYBODY FROM LONDON??????????? i would really fuckin appreciate it if sum1 would actually fuckin answer me, i fort thats wat the idea of the site was



calm yaself there rainz. no im from newcastle.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

Im from London but havent lived there since 1988 soz rainz mate


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2010)

why does it matter so much if someone is from london? they're probs not gonna offer to gp have a pint


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

maybe he needs the address of growell lol, I think they got a store in fulham.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

my guess is he's stressed out through a lack of bud and needs a hook up.


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

yea lack of smoke and 6 weeks left on my BLZ, im on the verge of killin sum1 lol and TIP TOP no need to be sarcy! use your loaf do u rele fink i wana ask people out for a drink? I DONT DRINK ALCHOSHIT OR SIT IN PISSHOLE PUBS. wat i really wanted was to find out if any1 has got a bit for sale it was my last resort my whole area is dry and i aint smokin no shitty gear whatsoever i no it was a longshot but fuck it. fanx again anyway whoever replyed


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im from London but havent lived there since 1988 soz rainz mate


lol no worries mate and i no wer growell is but cheers anyway that was good thinking lol


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my guess is he's stressed out through a lack of bud and needs a hook up.


LOL you hit the nail on the head there mate


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 27, 2010)

how can it be dry every man and his dog is growin these days


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> how can it be dry every man and his dog is growin these days


its dry because i dont smoke shit weed mate, and im not payin a score for a 1.8 of fiberglass, and if like you say every man and his dog are growin then... surely sum1s bound to reply on ere


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2010)

noone is stupid enough to shift weed around via a random forum hookup... sheesh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

stranger things have happened TTT 

though officially i should point out its against forum blah blah yadda yadda no one cares....


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> noone is stupid enough to shift weed around via a random forum hookup... sheesh


Ive read through most of this thread and fuckin hell u dont half like criticising people dont you. u should change your name to tip top tosser! i didnt ask for oppinions i asked for help so keep ur fingers still and shut up. What id really like to no is if ur a stoner why are you being a flash cunt??


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2010)

fuck, nae internet in my house having to use a friends. bollocks. ahll be back.


----------



## ultimate buds (May 27, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> so are you gonna build a bottom shelf into that cupboard for clones etc I recon yo can get a purpetial.......or are you already doin that


dont look like im gonna be buildin anythin today lol iv just woke up 
i took 2 sonodor sleepin pills last night about 10:00 an was asleep by half past i dont even remember gettin up at 5 this mornin to put the lights on an water my gals its gonna have to wait till tomorow so im gonna sit an draw a few designs tonight an see wot i think will work best

RAINZ, i aint been to london in a while but whenever we got weed we askd sum tramp on the street if thay could get sum smoke an we just tell them we,d giv em a tenna for there next fix or wotever if they can hook us up with sum good weed its not really worth it just to buy a £10 but if your buyin a half or wotever 
most people livin on the street know lots of dealers for class A an sum ov em sell weed aswell
another way we got sum was sitttin out the back of a pub an we could smell it so just looked around to see who was smokin an askd her to hook us up, just be carefull with ur money, if u live in london u proberbly know anyway but my dickhead m8 bought a £10 of garden weed wrappd in clingfilm lol an u get the odd prick who says gimme the money wait here an il go an fetch it hahahaha (ok m8 heres the money do u wanna take my watch so u know how long uv been waitin an my mobile incase you have to phone him again ?)


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

ULTIMATE BUDS thanx for tryin to help mate but i know nearly every dealer around here even some 20 mins half hour away mate genuinely. Thats why i was hoping sum1 would be in london lol i only know a few people that grow aswell, my mates lol and theyve jus started out with cuttings i gave them lol. Hope u get round to finnishing ur design and fanx again mate


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

Gota be soooo carefull rand my area aswell got old bill dressin up as crackheads n shit lol its gettin crazy lucky i managed to grab 1 of there radio's about a year back. Theres still nothing funnier than listenin to it wen u hear sum1 u know gettin nicked lol


----------



## ultimate buds (May 27, 2010)

rainz said:


> Gota be soooo carefull rand my area aswell got old bill dressin up as crackheads n shit lol its gettin crazy lucky i managed to grab 1 of there radio's about a year back. Theres still nothing funnier than listenin to it wen u hear sum1 u know gettin nicked lol


fukin hell that would be sweet listenin to exactly how there plannin to catch ya lol then just fuk off the other way 
cocks dressin up as crack heads lol (i mean cops haha) there fukin sly basterds i had one of the cunts about5 years back kept pushin me an givin me hassle til i lost it an twated him an guess who got done "BASTARDS" thankfully i keep my head down now n aint been in a cell for a fair few years 
hope you get sum bud anyway m8


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> fukin hell that would be sweet listenin to exactly how there plannin to catch ya lol then just fuk off the other way
> cocks dressin up as crack heads lol (i mean cops haha) there fukin sly basterds i had one of the cunts about5 years back kept pushin me an givin me hassle til i lost it an twated him an guess who got done "BASTARDS" thankfully i keep my head down now n aint been in a cell for a fair few years
> hope you get sum bud anyway m8


FUCKING RESUUUUULT got myself some silver bubble off someone i aint seen in bout 5 years the fuckers been crossing super silver haze and bubble gum for the last 3 of em fuckin genius its off the nut 1 of the best tasting ive had in a long time lol anyway yea the cozers rand ere are cunts they go about in all sorts, the TSG is the worst (territorial support group) they wont even nick ya jus put the old stab vests over you in the van and give you a good kicking the cunts neva got me tho and wont either


----------



## thats the stuff (May 27, 2010)

rainz said:


> They say criminals always return to the scene of the crime, That explains why theres so many australians over here


why would i move to your miserable cold country when they "punished my ancestors by sending us to "heaven"LOL.
i just think your thread is better than the boring aussie thread. maybe if you lived over here with the plentifull ,high quality bud supply you might not be so stressed. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> why would i move to your miserable cold country when they "punished my ancestors by sending us to "heaven"LOL.
> i just think your thread is better than the boring aussie thread. maybe if you lived over here with the plentifull ,high quality bud supply you might not be so stressed. LOL LOL LOL


mate its a joke, id move to oz... yesterday lol


----------



## thats the stuff (May 27, 2010)

i know man,just stirring.


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> why would i move to your miserable cold country when they "punished my ancestors by sending us to "heaven"LOL.
> i just think your thread is better than the boring aussie thread. maybe if you lived over here with the plentifull ,high quality bud supply you might not be so stressed. LOL LOL LOL


im not stressed no more i feel like im being carried round my room on a big white pillow by naked beauties with clapton jammin with santana and jimmy page on a stage very close bye, hold on..... whats that eric you wana here me rip a solo aswell? one minute let me just finnish this joint.... then i'll strap up anuva quickly for you fellas. aaahhhhh i love super silver


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

hahaha the contrast in your posts from this after is priceless! toke up man


----------



## ultimate buds (May 27, 2010)

rainz said:


> FUCKING RESUUUUULT got myself some silver bubble off someone i aint seen in bout 5 years the fuckers been crossing super silver haze and bubble gum for the last 3 of em fuckin genius its off the nut 1 of the best tasting ive had in a long time lol anyway yea the cozers rand ere are cunts they go about in all sorts, the TSG is the worst (territorial support group) they wont even nick ya jus put the old stab vests over you in the van and give you a good kicking the cunts neva got me tho and wont either


those cunts sound like the p,s,o we get round here (police support officers)they drive round looking for long term criminals lol an people whov got warrents or skippd bail an shit like that, thay also stop an search anyone loitering around, there a group of power cravin arseholes.
if i was you id try n get a clone of that silver bubble it sounds a good combo


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

And relax lol lifes so much nicer wen ur chilled lol


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> those cunts sound like the p,s,o we get round here (police support officers)they drive round looking for long term criminals lol an people whov got warrents or skippd bail an shit like that, thay also stop an search anyone loitering around, there a group of power cravin arseholes.
> if i was you id try n get a clone of that silver bubble it sounds a good combo


waaaay ahead of you there mate i got 5 off him for fuck all and he told me more if i want em, i might start floggin em as it goes people rand ere love super silver haze


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha the contrast in your posts from this after is priceless! toke up man


LOOL its funny aint it


----------



## ultimate buds (May 27, 2010)

rainz said:


> waaaay ahead of you there mate i got 5 off him for fuck all and he told me more if i want em, i might start floggin em as it goes people rand ere love super silver haze


sounds sweet ! aint thay got a longish flowering time tho ??

J.CUN.SHALLOW. those ghouse cheese we was talkin about with 3 sets of leaves at each node, well its lookin like thay should be big yielders as theres a bud site formin at the start of each leaf so thats 3 bud sites at each node instead of the normal 2


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> And relax lol lifes so much nicer wen ur chilled lol


fanx mr west yea i gota try and stay like this lol jus so much grief atm rand ere


----------



## rainz (May 27, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> sounds sweet ! aint thay got a longish flowering time tho ??
> 
> J.CUN.SHALLOW. those ghouse cheese we was talkin about with 3 sets of leaves at each node, well its lookin like thay should be big yielders as theres a bud site formin at the start of each leaf so thats 3 bud sites at each node instead of the normal 2


it aint too bad he said its ready in 9-10 but is fuckin amazin at 11, hes had this bit curing for nearly 4 weeks now and the taste ooooooooooooo its just that maaad super silver but then a really nice bubble gum comes through its hard to describe man it stinks exactly like the super silver does tho


----------



## ultimate buds (May 27, 2010)

im lookin for a bit of advice !!! iv got 3 gals that are 3 weeks an 5 days into flower an another 3 that are 2 weeks an 3 days into flower im sure i wread some where or was told that i should be adding stuff to the feed around know but cant remember wot ?? im usin sum shitty nutes as im kinda broke at the min, its phostrogen 14/10/27 an im adding mollasses (syrup) at 1 t spoon per 4 litre,s an feeding the mollasses once a week 
the eldest 3 went from no buds at 17 days to buds everywhere by 22 days but know seem to have stayd the same for the last 4 or 5 days so im just wondering if it needs a boost or somethin


----------



## rainz (May 28, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> im lookin for a bit of advice !!! iv got 3 gals that are 3 weeks an 5 days into flower an another 3 that are 2 weeks an 3 days into flower im sure i wread some where or was told that i should be adding stuff to the feed around know but cant remember wot ?? im usin sum shitty nutes as im kinda broke at the min, its phostrogen 14/10/27 an im adding mollasses (syrup) at 1 t spoon per 4 litre,s an feeding the mollasses once a week
> the eldest 3 went from no buds at 17 days to buds everywhere by 22 days but know seem to have stayd the same for the last 4 or 5 days so im just wondering if it needs a boost or somethin


As far as ive seen they get there bud sites and then start gettin fat over the last couple of weeks, your better off waiting for mr west or another guru to give you advice tho as im not an expert im only on my 4th grow myself, it sounds normal tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

most growers boost from about 3-4 weeks from the end. canna pk 13/14 or andvanced nutes overdrive are both great boosters that are fairly inexpensive compared to the top end shit likes of bloombastic etc.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> most growers boost from about 3-4 weeks from the end. canna pk 13/14 or andvanced nutes overdrive are both great boosters that are fairly inexpensive compared to the top end shit likes of bloombastic etc.


yeah I got some cheese clones at jus over 3 weeks in 12 and i aint give em anything but normal nutes and bat guano tea. I still wannna try that shooting powder u got don lol, ten poundm a sachet and itll do 100 liters?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2010)

howdy peoples

just read the last few pages glad you got a smoke rainz it was pretty funny seeing the difference in ya posts tho lol im not in london but visit family regulary down there in east, its a fucking joke the prices people wana charge down there.

so every1 enjoying the summer? my grow room aint but i shore am been bar-b-queing it most days and drinking far too much.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

dura72 said:


> fuck, nae internet in my house having to use a friends. bollocks. ahll be back.


A you sorted it yet Dura, im in need of a sick funny this mornin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

yeah man 1 sachet will do you the boost period nicely and it does do wonders. its npk is fucking immense tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> just read the last few pages glad you got a smoke rainz it was pretty funny seeing the difference in ya posts tho lol im not in london but visit family regulary down there in east, its a fucking joke the prices people wana charge down there.
> so every1 enjoying the summer? my grow room aint but i shore am been bar-b-queing it most days and drinking far too much.


ey up sambo man! you were spot on my outdoor got foun  they took half the plants off at the stem and left half now im para to go back...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ey up sambo man! you were spot on my outdoor got foun  they took half the plants off at the stem and left half now im para to go back...


sorry to hear that don, bloody silly tho cause there wouldnt av been ne buds on em prob just kids this poxy countrys just too small!

still wish id had a paypal account n had that bet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

hahah well the bets still on theres still 2 plants there! the odds have changed a touch though mate


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 28, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> dont look like im gonna be buildin anythin today lol iv just woke up
> i took 2 sonodor sleepin pills last night about 10:00 an was asleep by half past i dont even remember gettin up at 5 this mornin to put the lights on an water my gals its gonna have to wait till tomorow so im gonna sit an draw a few designs tonight an see wot i think will work best
> 
> RAINZ, i aint been to london in a while but whenever we got weed we askd sum tramp on the street if thay could get sum smoke an we just tell them we,d giv em a tenna for there next fix or wotever if they can hook us up with sum good weed its not really worth it just to buy a £10 but if your buyin a half or wotever
> ...


UB im going to make my own stealth cupboarb so just a few questions for you
what are you using for ventilation, im thinking of using a 4" inline fan in a acoustic fan box-does any one know how quite the things are the cupboard is goin to be in my bedroom so I dont want to listen to a fan when trying to sleep
and what about light leaks I cant have any of that

Seen alot of DIY stealth cupboard ones but mine will have to look like a warbdrobe so if any one comes in the wouldnt be able to tell a thing. 

sorry I cant help you on the nutes thing I pretty crap at that sorta thing

yeh those 3 branch at the internode thing is cool plus, I think you cant breed seeds to make them like that


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 28, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> here is a couple of pics of a triploid nl seeding i got from goldenseed.com there in the U.K.
> i wont buy seeds anywhere else and im not just sucking up.gene is awesome and i only have purchased quality strains from him. HE DA MAN!! View attachment 959433cheese wreck is unbelievable!!
> this little sucker was female and i got seeds off her crossed with the cheesewreck.she never View attachment 959430reverted back to 2 nodes.what a bushy smelly chunky little sucker she was.still searchin through the pc for the mature pics.View attachment 959429



that chhese wreck looks like its gonna be a monster. what the cross/genetics of the cheese wreck is it from a seed bank or was it clone only


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 28, 2010)

ok I took 60mil of diazepam last night and im still abit mashes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> ok I took 60mil of diazepam last night and im still abit mashes


hmmm wobbly eggs, i aint had a green jelly in years


----------



## thats the stuff (May 28, 2010)

u.k. cheese X trainwreck. i grew the triploid from seed(NL) and crossed her with a cheesewreck. have a look on goldenseed.com.uk.
they have in depth reviews on all their strains and genetics.great site.and genuine. thats if your not to wobbly after that Dpam.you must have a bit of a tolerance build up.20mil floggs me.i love that shit.TOO MUCH


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 28, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> ok I took 60mil of diazepam last night and im still abit mashes


the doctor used to have me on that when i was at school cos i was a bit lively lol

off to the growshop soon to get some nutes, going with the biobizz range biogrow n biobloom, its ok for outdoors aint it?


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah I got some cheese clones at jus over 3 weeks in 12 and i aint give em anything but normal nutes and bat guano tea. I still wannna try that shooting powder u got don lol, ten poundm a sachet and itll do 100 liters?


I have used that shooting powder before, it made I think I messed up abit and the plants got burn,plus I think that it may make the buds taste not so good but it do pack on the weght

I started half dose then gave them a full dose that stuff is very concentrated

I was'nt quite sure when to add it, late flowering I heard was the best time

untill I know more about it I wont use it again

and if growing in coco i heard that you cant reuse the coco afterwards


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm wobbly eggs, i aint had a green jelly in years


have never seen one of those rugby ball shaped valium (do you mean the jelly ones) I think they banned them in the uk cuz junkies where using them in there needles.

I love the 10mil blue ones, I allready taken another 4 today and im drinking carling..........well I dont wanna get to fucked


----------



## rainz (May 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> just read the last few pages glad you got a smoke rainz it was pretty funny seeing the difference in ya posts tho lol im not in london but visit family regulary down there in east, its a fucking joke the prices people wana charge down there.
> 
> so every1 enjoying the summer? my grow room aint but i shore am been bar-b-queing it most days and drinking far too much.


1.5 as a standard score draw rand ere MENTAL


----------



## rainz (May 28, 2010)

EVERYBODY HAS GOT TO TRY THIS GEAR ........... BLZ BUD seedism OFFICIALY THE BEST WEED IVE EVER SMOKED seriously people its fuckin mental stuff


----------



## rainz (May 28, 2010)

biggerlewis said:


> i wana try the weed that killed your mum! hahahaha


your a dirty no good fat cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2010)

Morning boy's. 
11 week photo's up,the finish line is in sight.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 29, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning boy's.
> 11 week photo's up,the finish line is in sight.


 lookin nice n sticky good stuff man! are they auto's? how much are u expectin to yield per plant?


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 29, 2010)

i bumped into an old friend last night who i grew up blazing with, he's moved back to the area and has a gurilla grow of auto's dotted about the countryside  hes gonna sort me out as much auto's as i can handle! result!!! didn't get into which strains and so on cos it was in the middle off the co op but im guessing it'll be low ryder or one of the more established strains...

got my nutes (the guy in the shop looked well fucked felt like askin him for a hook up, it took him 5mins to count £9 of change lol musta been some strong shit!) how far into flowering do i start to use bloom? as soon as they show sex?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2010)

No they're not auto's, they're full fat White Widow and White Rhino with a month in veg topped and tied.
2 ounce per plant is the goal but i think i may beat that!
use your bloom nutes from when you switch 12/12,it'll take about 2 weeks for you to see any pistals shooting.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2010)

Does anybody know where to get (organic?) calmag from, how much it cost's and how much to use?


----------



## RollingJoints (May 29, 2010)

Not sure about the organics...

The weather this week has been right mad, typical tho...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 29, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> have never seen one of those rugby ball shaped valium (do you mean the jelly ones) I think they banned them in the uk cuz junkies where using them in there needles.
> 
> I love the 10mil blue ones, I allready taken another 4 today and im drinking carling..........well I dont wanna get to fucked


where ya gettin ya benzo's from then m8? are they prescribed? from abroad? use to be mega hooked on that stuff lorazepam,diazipam n temazepam theres shit loads more types, dont think they even make the jellys nemore ya right it was junkies abuseing them can get generics tho from abroad 30mg restoril/temazepam which are pretty strong.

can be one off the hardest addictions to quit is benzos, is phisically addictive.


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 29, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> where ya gettin ya benzo's from then m8? are they prescribed? from abroad? use to be mega hooked on that stuff lorazepam,diazipam n temazepam theres shit loads more types, dont think they even make the jellys nemore ya right it was junkies abuseing them can get generics tho from abroad 30mg restoril/temazepam which are pretty strong.
> 
> can be one off the hardest addictions to quit is benzos, is phisically addictive.


10mil diazepam are my favourite(the blue ones) I swap them with a guy that has them prescribed to him he has back problems etc he gets morphine and all the shit but he says the herb works best for him so who am I to argue

I fucking love them to bits I been taking them on/off for about ten years, you just gotta know when tho stop with them...but fuck me I have been on some crazy binges.
I had enough smoke to last me till crop day and ive smoked the lot of it.

are ppl saying they pay £20 for a 1.5 bag?

wahts the score with these generic 30mg restoril/tamazepam have you tried them are thay safe

..........I'm fucked


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 29, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> u.k. cheese X trainwreck. i grew the triploid from seed(NL) and crossed her with a cheesewreck. have a look on goldenseed.com.uk.
> they have in depth reviews on all their strains and genetics.great site.and genuine. thats if your not to wobbly after that Dpam.you must have a bit of a tolerance build up.20mil floggs me.i love that shit.TOO MUCH


had alook at that site and it is good http://www.goldenseed.co.uk/index.html 

tolerance lol

did you get your trainwreck from that site, my TW GHS dont look the same as the one advertised on http://www.goldenseed.co.uk/index.html

the cheese that you used to breed with the TW is it big budda. so do you have seeds from your breeding have you grown any if so what are they like


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 30, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they're not auto's, they're full fat White Widow and White Rhino with a month in veg topped and tied.
> 2 ounce per plant is the goal but i think i may beat that!
> use your bloom nutes from when you switch 12/12,it'll take about 2 weeks for you to see any pistals shooting.


2oz per plant? cant moan at that cn ya?... mine are in a greenhouse, about 7-8 weeks old, i think about 3 are females the rest not matured yet, so do i feed the females bloom now or wait for the rest to catch up?

my old friend came round yesterday with a juicy Q of the nicest blueberry iv seen for a while, BIG well cured buds, also he gave me 

10 x joint dr's blue ryder regular seeds 
and 
10 x joint dr's diesel ryder regular seeds

to get started in the greenhouse! looks like hes been very busy over the last few years, growing working in growshops etc were going for a outdoor guerrilla grow with auto's! them rabbits better stay clear of them!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> 2oz per plant? cant moan at that cn ya?... mine are in a greenhouse, about 7-8 weeks old, i think about 3 are females the rest not matured yet, so do i feed the females bloom now or wait for the rest to catch up?
> 
> my old friend came round yesterday with a juicy Q of the nicest blueberry iv seen for a while, BIG well cured buds, also he gave me
> 
> ...


when your in veg mode 18/6 then you feed grow, from the day you switch to flower (or the nearest feeding day to) 12/12 then you feed grow AND bloom.
Never feed just bloom nutes cos you will get nitrogen deficiencies (noob mistake).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> 2oz per plant? cant moan at that cn ya?... mine are in a greenhouse, about 7-8 weeks old, i think about 3 are females the rest not matured yet, so do i feed the females bloom now or wait for the rest to catch up?
> 
> my old friend came round yesterday with a juicy Q of the nicest blueberry iv seen for a while, BIG well cured buds, also he gave me
> 
> ...


 
Sorry mate i've just realised you said you were growing in a greenhouse, i'm not sure when you should add bloom nute's now cos you don't controll the photoperiod yourself. to take a guess if it was me i would wait untill you see the first sign of something resembling a bud, (the first pistels shooting from the centre of your stems,if you check my photo's you'll see what your looking for) then add bloom.
To be honest monsta you've got a good few months of veg yet, summer is just starting so it will be ages before the photoperiod changes for winter naturally. Better make sure you have some mmmmasive pot's to hold them.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2010)

I think you have untill September to veg but don't quote me, try and get hold of an outdoor grower.
I think 'Don Gin And Ton' has outdoor grows.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 31, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think you have untill September to veg but don't quote me, try and get hold of an outdoor grower.
> I think 'Don Gin And Ton' has outdoor grows.


they'll be taking the roof off if they veg till sept LOL, i done a greenhouse grow a couple years ago they all went into flower august time and finished sept-oct, i didn't use 'propa' nutes then and just freestyled it using shit and coffe grounds from starbucks, didn't yeild much cos i didnt get em in till june/july but was stinking!


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (May 31, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate i've just realised you said you were growing in a greenhouse, i'm not sure when you should add bloom nute's now cos you don't controll the photoperiod yourself. to take a guess if it was me i would wait untill you see the first sign of something resembling a bud, (the first pistels shooting from the centre of your stems,if you check my photo's you'll see what your looking for) then add bloom.
> To be honest monsta you've got a good few months of veg yet, summer is just starting so it will be ages before the photoperiod changes for winter naturally. Better make sure you have some mmmmasive pot's to hold them.


3 showing female atm and the rest looking near maturity im just gonna keep em on biogrow until theyre all starting to bud then add bloom,iv got em in household size buckets, iv seen ppl growing in alot smaller on ere lol,


----------



## RollingJoints (May 31, 2010)

I think these are pretty good reliable uk seedbanks that i have used before, also if anyones looking for good prices too:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/productCategory.cfm?iProductCategoryID=231


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 31, 2010)

20 10mil diazepam later


----------



## thats the stuff (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah mate,i got the TW seeds from goldenseed.looks just like the gear in their pic.grew indoor and threw outdoor and she grew 1 chunky column with a couple of side branches.
i am currently growing the seeds i got off her X cheese wreck and they are 2 weeks into bloom and very similar to mum.i have done a few strains from Goldenseed now and its been quality every time. have you heard of 420discreetseeds.com?? i knew the seeds were 2 cheap but thought i would give em a go anyway as there wasnt much to lose($$$). the worst strains i have ever seen.i supposedly bought w/w,blz bud,afghan.it was all the same strain and resinless.that fkn wanker. oh well the coco was more expensive than the seed.LOL


----------



## thats the stuff (Jun 1, 2010)

jst looked at GHS TW.looks more like the cheesewreck ive got.is it pooey like the C/W,or is it sweeter, more like bubblegum with a pungent stench like goldenseed T/W??
my mouth is watering.


----------



## rainz (Jun 1, 2010)

seriously people check out seedism BLZ BUD. Its easily the best weed ive smoked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think you have untill September to veg but don't quote me, try and get hold of an outdoor grower.
> I think 'Don Gin And Ton' has outdoor grows.


im no veteran man this is my first crack at it, you can veg prior to putting them out but when the days start getting shorter your plants will start to flower same as switching from 18/6 to 12/12 though i was talking to a kid i know who said there's some product out there you can get which will force the plant to flower outdoors when the sun is doing long days ill have another word n see if i can get a name for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2010)

rainz said:


> seriously people check out seedism BLZ BUD. Its easily the best weed ive smoked


i smoked that stuff a while back its got such a unique smell. the high was pretty intense.


----------



## gidion (Jun 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im no veteran man this is my first crack at it, you can veg prior to putting them out but when the days start getting shorter your plants will start to flower same as switching from 18/6 to 12/12 though i was talking to a kid i know who said there's some product out there you can get which will force the plant to flower outdoors when the sun is doing long days ill have another word n see if i can get a name for it.


I'm pretty sure the window for sowing weed outdoors in the UK is March - May with flowering finishing around Septermber - October.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 2, 2010)

gidion said:


> I'm pretty sure the window for sowing weed outdoors in the UK is March - May with flowering finishing around Septermber - October.


I'm pretty sure that's what we said.


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Morning all

Been a while since i popped my head in to say hi, pc fucked and so are many other things, hence not being on lol

In work bored so figured i would come say hi and update you on my grow... chopped it 2 week ago and its dried and now curing... total weight for the 2 plants..... just over 10 OZ... well impressed, damn nice smoke aswell, no couch lock which i prefer, now i just have to sell it  lol... will take pics of my buddage n post when i get a chance.

Hope you are all managing with your temps, started hittin high 90's b4 i chopped, not lookin forward to this summer growin, gonna be hard.

Hope you are well well

Peace

**Forgot to add, ended up with fuckin seeds aswell, bastard GHS, wont be using hermie gens again**


----------



## rainz (Jun 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i smoked that stuff a while back its got such a unique smell. the high was pretty intense.


I couldnt believe the stuff mate the smell and taste are out of this world, and yea it got me hiiiiigh..... VERY high lol gona order some seeds very soon oz's of it go for 300quid!


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been a while since i popped my head in to say hi, pc fucked and so are many other things, hence not being on lol
> 
> ...


hey smart good to see ya mate glad all went well and you got a good crop from your 2 babys, so how's things been going you started your next 1's yet and if so what ya running with mate? i got chronic and heavy duty fruity on the go at the mo hoping to flip them within the next 2 wks, 
got a question for any1 who's grown out blz bud i keep hearing about how good it is but naff all about yeilds how did it yeild for you? i'm considering ordering it with ak47 and white russian cheers w dragon


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> got a question for any1 who's grown out blz bud i keep hearing about how good it is but naff all about yeilds how did it yeild for you? i'm considering ordering it with ak47 and white russian cheers w dragon


haven't grown it but found this on a seedbank site....

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/seedism-blz-bud

Seedism - BLZ Bud (Feminized)

This extremely potent G13 hybrid will raise the standard that most growers are used to. With a THClevel to make even the most hardened veterans breaking a sweat, the BLZ-Bud is a strain not to be smoked by the fainthearted.
Growth patterns are primarily those you would expect from an Indica dominant strain, with large fan leaves and very little space between internodes. Flowering single stemmed plants will usually result in one large cluster of buds all along the main stem with a few budding side branches. 

The typical increase of growth during the first few weeks of flowering can result in a 25-50% increase in height before she stops growing up, making it quite easy to predict when to start your flowering cycle.

The smell and taste are an interesting mixture of sweet, sour and spice. 

When inhaled the smoke feels thick and soft, almost like drinking a liquid, expanding in your lungs and leaving a sweet aftertaste on your lips when exhaled.

The onset of the high is almost instant giving you no time to prepare for what&#8217;s to come, make sure to have a place to sit down when taking a blast of this beast. 

With the initial hit fades away, you get of the floor and your head starts realizing what just happened the high gently changes into a heightened state of euphoria telling you that "it will all be all right again soon".

Type &#8211; Indica/Sativa &#8211; 50/50
Flowering Period &#8211; 8 to 10 weeks
*Yield &#8211; High*


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

hey bud monster thanks for that mate the help is always appreciated i'm stuck for a 3rd strain i'm after something strong that yeilds well this might be the 1, i got a couple of wks to have a look round but i like to get everything sorted in my head so i know what to expect the last run i didn't have a clue and it drove me nuts not knowing what was gonna happen next would the buds fill out etc so i'm looking for strictly heavy yeilders that are potent and stable


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jun 2, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey smart good to see ya mate glad all went well and you got a good crop from your 2 babys, so how's things been going you started your next 1's yet and if so what ya running with mate? i got chronic and heavy duty fruity on the go at the mo hoping to flip them within the next 2 wks,
> got a question for any1 who's grown out blz bud i keep hearing about how good it is but naff all about yeilds how did it yeild for you? i'm considering ordering it with ak47 and white russian cheers w dragon


Hey Dragon mate, long time no speak...

yeah i was well impressed with the crop, not sure what im goin for next, but at the min no more growing, got a few trust issues at the moment, so keeping my head down and my house clean, give it about 3 month so i know im safe and i'll be aiming for bigger yields lol... i like the BigBang, nice head rush n a nice smoke, but the fuckers turned hermie on me so wont be goin the GHS route again, closer the time i will have a see whats about and maybe do a poll

It's been a while so i'm guessing you sorted your probs out and are growing again, im thinking maybe not in your house though lol

Hope all is well with you and yours mate

Take it easy 

Peace


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Dragon mate, long time no speak...
> 
> yeah i was well impressed with the crop, not sure what im goin for next, but at the min no more growing, got a few trust issues at the moment, so keeping my head down and my house clean, give it about 3 month so i know im safe and i'll be aiming for bigger yields lol... i like the BigBang, nice head rush n a nice smoke, but the fuckers turned hermie on me so wont be goin the GHS route again, closer the time i will have a see whats about and maybe do a poll
> 
> ...


yeah been a while mate lol all good my end now i moved it all to a solid breeze block shed got 22 on the go at the mo i'm hoping to take a few clones off each next wkend so should end up with about 60 minus the males that come from the 10 reg hdf, i lost the plot after moving averything and caused a little damage but it seemed to do the trick no more nosey neighbours they won't even look at my house now lol, i hope the trust issuses aren't to bad mate nothing worse than worrying about grassing pricks drove me nuts for wks the thought of the old bill showing up and taking my stuff, it sounds like ghs are renowned for hermies but 10oz from 2 plants is a great number mate nothing less than you deserved, a poll sounds like a good idea, how's the misses and work going mate i take you've settled into your new job now?


----------



## Danthebull (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all Uk brothers and sister's.

Im 10 days from harvest and fucking well excited...

Pic's below show why...

Enjoy...

Dan


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 2, 2010)

fuckin amazing dan! im well excited for ya just looking at the pics!

what strain are they?


----------



## budboyste (Jun 2, 2010)

FOOOOOOOOK ME loooooooooooool :} fecking amazing man,loving it,what ya growing and how long you been growing for??


----------



## Danthebull (Jun 2, 2010)

budboyste said:


> FOOOOOOOOK ME loooooooooooool :} fecking amazing man,loving it,what ya growing and how long you been growing for??


LOL Thanks man.

Thanks to you also Bud man!

I have 

8 x white russian
8 x Pure Power Plant
8 x Armageddon..

Its getting so close. I cant fecking wait to get my scissors out. everyone seems to think that its going to be difficult on my fingers cutting and trimming these bitches. But i dont give a shit if my hand fall off. lol

Edit: I veg for 5 weeks then im in to 11 weeks of flower.....

Patience is one of my better qualities. Now i just want there to hurry the fuck up.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2010)

really nice fat looking healthy buds thwere dan! nice work


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2010)

10oz of 2 plants then Sma3rt! nice job m8, you could see a couple of months ago how nice you vegd n topped them i always had faith, whats she smoke like?

got 2 PPP 2wks into flower 2small plants which get taken in and put in a dark place for 12hr everyday, am gonna do bubblegum,critical jack,blueberry (wild grow) n white widow outdoor aswel love the fact you can get good bud from the uk sun provided its in a safe secure location hay Don lool


----------



## thats the stuff (Jun 2, 2010)

nice dan,im fkn jealous!!after my 5th kid i had my bloom room taken off me.getting nice results from indoor to outdoor but that shit puts the most experienced of growers to shame.what strain of the 3 do you think will pull the most weight??well done!!


----------



## Danthebull (Jun 3, 2010)

thats the stuff said:


> nice dan,im fkn jealous!!after my 5th kid i had my bloom room taken off me.getting nice results from indoor to outdoor but that shit puts the most experienced of growers to shame.what strain of the 3 do you think will pull the most weight??well done!!


Hi mate thanks. 

I think the pure power plant strain is going to yield the most, I have 1 plant and she is a PPP and she is gigantic. I have been calling her my Jolly green giant...lol But all 3 strains are very similar in size. The Armageddons have the most tritch development and have some really compact bud sites. The white russian also has very compact bud sites and has a delicious smell.

I had to tie all the plants up last week because when i was taking them out of the room the stems were bending under all the weight from the colas,,,, they were snapping stems... 

9 Days until harvest now. If you want to see me finish them out then just pop by my thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/302501-hi-everyone-my-first-grow.html

Also were playing a game on my thread. Its called guess the final weight. The winner gets a prize of there name spelt out with the bud i will have so you can have it as your screen picture. All welcome. And prizes will go to the closes three people.

Dan


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jun 3, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> yeah been a while mate lol all good my end now i moved it all to a solid breeze block shed got 22 on the go at the mo i'm hoping to take a few clones off each next wkend so should end up with about 60 minus the males that come from the 10 reg hdf, i lost the plot after moving averything and caused a little damage but it seemed to do the trick no more nosey neighbours they won't even look at my house now lol, i hope the trust issuses aren't to bad mate nothing worse than worrying about grassing pricks drove me nuts for wks the thought of the old bill showing up and taking my stuff, it sounds like ghs are renowned for hermies but 10oz from 2 plants is a great number mate nothing less than you deserved, a poll sounds like a good idea, how's the misses and work going mate i take you've settled into your new job now?


22 and hoping for 60 fuck mate, goin for it this time round then lol, big yields, thats what its all about... happy days... 
A bit of damage, i take it thats to your fucked up nosey neighbours lol, they deserved it mate, fair play... my trust issues are with the only guy part from the missus who knows about my grow, he started on an old mate that visited 2 week back, so i jumped in and the cunt started on me, so had a bit of a scrap and i tried to strangle the life out of him, so he started blurting out to people in the pub that im growing, so he then got another kicking from me and my old mate, so could pose a problem but hopefully not, all part of the fun lol.

yeah i read after i bought the seeds thet they tend to hermie, but was to late by then, the yiuelds are spot on though, just a shame i got seeds in my buddage, never good lol

work and the missus, well neither are good at the min, g/f has moved out, still fucking as you do, but cant live together lol, and i lose my job on the 15th of this month, so yeah all peechy lol

Elec bill for this grow inc all other elec usage and gas totalled £149.40, so i think for that price and with the yields, fuck the job and get growing more, might work like a charm.

Hope your well mate

Peace


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jun 3, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 10oz of 2 plants then Sma3rt! nice job m8, you could see a couple of months ago how nice you vegd n topped them i always had faith, whats she smoke like?
> 
> got 2 PPP 2wks into flower 2small plants which get taken in and put in a dark place for 12hr everyday, am gonna do bubblegum,critical jack,blueberry (wild grow) n white widow outdoor aswel love the fact you can get good bud from the uk sun provided its in a safe secure location hay Don lool


Hey Sambo mate, how you doin ?

thank you, i didnt think i would of got that much of just the 2, but well happy, i'll believe in your faith a little more i think lol... smoke is lush mate, im not a weed connoisseur so cant really compare it to anything else, but for me its a nice mellow high, no couch lock and i can still function which is a bonus coz i can be a lazy fuck, it didnt have much of an apple taste or smell to it which it should, but i havent had any after it has been cured, so hopefully a good cure will sweeten it up a little.

your growing outdoors hey, i threw a couple of seeds in the back the other week, see if anything happens to them, i doubt it but i got em from a pre cut smoke, so figured what the hell, bit late but hey lol

hope you're well mate

Peace


----------



## SM4RT3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Right fellow UK'ers i need a few strains for which you think will be best for my next grow, i dont know what to go for, but i know i want fem seeds a high yield and not so expensive lol, so any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanking you 

Peace

***So a little reading and i think i may go for Barneys Honey B:

The best Sativa&#8217;s are worth waiting for, and Honey B is no exception. The longer flowering time allows the buds to fill out and
mature fully. The intense high of this sativa is racy and clear and has a fruity sweet taste. This plant stretches during flowering. Yields are enormous.


Orientation: Regular & Feminized
Quantity: 5 cannabis seeds or 10 marijuana seeds per pack
Type: Sativa
Genetics: Confidential Farm info
Yield: Optimum indoor. 650 gr/m2
Indoor Height: 80-&shy; 90 cm***

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

sup sm4t3 id avoid barneys bollock factory beans at all costs they put out so many fem hybrids that pop naners like ne ones business man. 

haha sambo aye location location location eh we'll see in 6 ish weeks when i go back 

knockout power and yeild id go for something from serious seeds the ak47 or bubblegum ( the old ones are the best imho) they are due to release a new one too serious 6 an 8 week sativa. should be cracking

women and jobs are so unreliable dope is a fucking constant level playing field. if folks were more like plants man life would be easy


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey Sambo mate, how you doin ?
> 
> thank you, i didnt think i would of got that much of just the 2, but well happy, i'll believe in your faith a little more i think lol... smoke is lush mate, im not a weed connoisseur so cant really compare it to anything else, but for me its a nice mellow high, no couch lock and i can still function which is a bonus coz i can be a lazy fuck, it didnt have much of an apple taste or smell to it which it should, but i havent had any after it has been cured, so hopefully a good cure will sweeten it up a little.
> 
> ...


yeah im good m8 aint been online to much been enjoying the sun n all the bar-b-q's fair too much lol joined up at a half decent gym aswel n if its costing me 60quid amonth then im gonna bloody use it so been going everyday, this last wk aint been that great tho cause i had a harvest recently and been smoking b4 i go gym still managin to do an hr of weights when stoned but no cardio.

got fair few things indoor aswel still, the outdoor is just for fun n the suns free why not use it, what ya plans for the next lot then smar3rt? tempting hay now youve shown yaself you can do it and do it well! gettin the same numbers you just got from 10 instead of 2 would pay for a good summer lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup sm4t3 id avoid barneys bollock factory beans at all costs they put out so many fem hybrids that pop naners like ne ones business man.
> 
> haha sambo aye location location location eh we'll see in 6 ish weeks when i go back
> 
> ...


couldnt resist the wind out bout the outdoor don sorry lol

just got 2 serious seed strains to cloneable sizes took the clones n started flowering the mothers yday, bubblegum and chronic got high hopes for both they look lovely in veg didnt no they were releasing a 6th should be intresting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

hahah i shouldnt have been so cocky. mind i will be gloating if it does come off no fear! 60 bar for the gym fuck me do they move your arms n legs for you?!?! mines 26 n i can use all the gyms in the area and swimming pools.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i shouldnt have been so cocky. mind i will be gloating if it does come off no fear! 60 bar for the gym fuck me do they move your arms n legs for you?!?! mines 26 n i can use all the gyms in the area and swimming pools.


fingers crossed for ya that the others survive don, maybe not survive more like people dont nab em.

its a virgin active gym overlooking a huge indoor skidome ya can watch people on the slopes when on the cardio machines its a big gym with pools etc n im only ona 3month contract might be why its abit more expensive. 

the other gym me we looked at david lloyds wanted 95quid a month for a 3month contract.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

christ id want a blowjob with my massage for that much a month lol. ski dome does sound pretty sweet though. looked up the virgin places looks more like a centre parks gaff!

aye theyve been found once so chances dont look great i admit haahah


----------



## rainz (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA gona have a laugh now, i put 16 clones in hampstead heath park in a clearing in the foresty bit lol went to check them and there still goin strong i cant beleive there still there to be honest cos they stink, there all roughly 3 and a half foot tall and they are all from my killa wat kush FINGERS CROSSED LOL


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2010)

rainz said:


> HAHA gona have a laugh now, i put 16 clones in hampstead heath park in a clearing in the foresty bit lol went to check them and there still goin strong i cant beleive there still there to be honest cos they stink, there all roughly 3 and a half foot tall and they are all from my killa wat kush FINGERS CROSSED LOL


we should run a book too see if we can guess how long they will last there lol. They wont start budding for a good few weeks so they gonna get massive unless u top the hell out of em regularly lol. Ill be surprised if they last the rest of june.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 6, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> 22 and hoping for 60 fuck mate, goin for it this time round then lol, big yields, thats what its all about... happy days...
> A bit of damage, i take it thats to your fucked up nosey neighbours lol, they deserved it mate, fair play... my trust issues are with the only guy part from the missus who knows about my grow, he started on an old mate that visited 2 week back, so i jumped in and the cunt started on me, so had a bit of a scrap and i tried to strangle the life out of him, so he started blurting out to people in the pub that im growing, so he then got another kicking from me and my old mate, so could pose a problem but hopefully not, all part of the fun lol.
> 
> yeah i read after i bought the seeds thet they tend to hermie, but was to late by then, the yiuelds are spot on though, just a shame i got seeds in my buddage, never good lol
> ...


fucking hell mate sorry to hear about the misses and the job i hope it all works itself out for ya!
your mate who you fell out with sounds like a bit of an arse, you did the right thing in giving him a slap shouting off about ya grow is no way to say thankyou i take it he's the one that gets para when stoned?
you might be right mate sounds like a bigger grow might be the way to go i'm thinking fuck work and just grow, the way things are going at the mo it doesn't pay to work hard, i'm grinding it out on my arse at the mo just clearing little jobs til they run out in the next couple of weeks then the decision is made for me lol
the clones i'm taking are gonna go outside in the green house for a few wks then i'll take clones from them and chop the big 1's it's only to make sure i have another batch ready to go straight in, i'm just being cheap about it mate lol 
i'm going with ak47 and white russian aswell when these are chopped so i'll be expanding slightly also gonna do another but not sure what it's between white widow and blz bud at the mo 
you decided what your doing next mate?


----------



## whitewidow2 (Jun 6, 2010)

what are folk insulating their grows with and where is the best place to get the materials?

Ive heard R13 is supposed to be good, cant find it tho


----------



## rainz (Jun 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> we should run a book too see if we can guess how long they will last there lol. They wont start budding for a good few weeks so they gonna get massive unless u top the hell out of em regularly lol. Ill be surprised if they last the rest of june.


I was pissing myself when i see em i couldnt believe they were there lol why do they smell already i cant work it out? i'd give em a week maybe 2 lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

lots of plants smell funky in veg, the cheese an livers and psychosis smell well strong in veg but nothin as strong as in flower


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2010)

seems dura was bout the only 1 keeping this thread going daily lol whats happend to mr dura72?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2010)

think he might be on another forum


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2010)

dont really care las just thought id bring the thread back to page 1 lol ive seen him on speedys new forum, and i do miss his jokes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2010)

Stupid O'clock in the morning, baked, tired and my thum hurts.


1 down 4 to go, i'm off to bed.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2010)

trimming sucks i had to this last lot alone after 15hrs of sitting in the same position trimming away i could trim no more, left about 2oz untrimmed n just made butter with it.


----------



## budboyste (Jun 8, 2010)

hello all,ok ive just started growing,and i'm a little paranoid still of being caught,i would like to know if anyone does know what would happen if i was caught with my 2 Kaya Gold i have growing now?? has anyone been in that situation,and what happened?? is it just a slap on the wrist only having a couple o plants?? or is it more sinister??


----------



## mammal (Jun 8, 2010)

budboyste said:


> hello all,ok ive just started growing,and i'm a little paranoid still of being caught,i would like to know if anyone does know what would happen if i was caught with my 2 Kaya Gold i have growing now?? has anyone been in that situation,and what happened?? is it just a slap on the wrist only having a couple o plants?? or is it more sinister??


just dont get caught, police arnt looking for little growers like you, they simply dont care. stay on the down low and you'll be fine, dont let ANYONE know youre growing and especially dont allow any smell or light leeks. police arnt looking for you but if someone else tells them youre growing they'll still come knocking.


----------



## loveintheganja (Jun 8, 2010)

hi all did any1 else get their attitude seeds today?
i got mine 
feckin well chuffed to say the least chapperoos.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2010)

budboyste said:


> hello all,ok ive just started growing,and i'm a little paranoid still of being caught,i would like to know if anyone does know what would happen if i was caught with my 2 Kaya Gold i have growing now?? has anyone been in that situation,and what happened?? is it just a slap on the wrist only having a couple o plants?? or is it more sinister??


http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues ava look at the 2009 issues, issue 4 has alot of case's they are at the end of the magazine loads of court case's with people getting busted for growin n what sentances they got.


----------



## rainz (Jun 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> lots of plants smell funky in veg, the cheese an livers and psychosis smell well strong in veg but nothin as strong as in flower


nice 1 mate, I want to grow some cheese as it goes what 1 would you recommend?


----------



## rainz (Jun 8, 2010)

has anyone grown Arjens haze #3?? and if so, whats it like??


----------



## budboyste (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheers Sambo,some great stuff there,where you find the mags??


----------



## charlyjadexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Guys, Please could someone give me some advise, I am very new to this, below are three pics of my bubblegum plant at 3 weeks old, she is in a bubbleponics system alone with three air pumps and a drip-feed system, a week ago I cleaned the system and replaced the water (starting veg state) with 4 gallons of filtered tap water, using HGE Micro and bloom nutrients at 32ml micro and 65ml Bloom, (I originaly calculated this for 5 gallons but it didnt seem strong enough) ph balanced to apprx 5.7, I am also intensively LS training her to move the big leaves and top away from the lower new branches and allow them to grow, at first glance she looks beautifull however if you look closser the lower old leaves are a darker green and have yellow spots and dead holes, having researched I am guessing that the problem may be one of three things, either I have physicaly damaged her, over nuted her or possibly she is recovering from what i beleived to be a lack of nutrients in the first place. Can anyone advise please as I don't want to make a rash decision and damage her further.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 8, 2010)

charlyjadexxx said:


> Hello Guys, Please could someone give me some advise, I am very new to this, below are three pics of my bubblegum plant at 3 weeks old, she is in a bubbleponics system alone with three air pumps and a drip-feed system, a week ago I cleaned the system and replaced the water (starting veg state) with 4 gallons of filtered tap water, using HGE Micro and bloom nutrients at 32ml micro and 65ml Bloom, (I originaly calculated this for 5 gallons but it didnt seem strong enough) ph balanced to apprx 5.7, I am also intensively LS training her to move the big leaves and top away from the lower new branches and allow them to grow, at first glance she looks beautifull however if you look closser the lower old leaves are a darker green and have yellow spots and dead holes, having researched I am guessing that the problem may be one of three things, either I have physicaly damaged her, over nuted her or possibly she is recovering from what i beleived to be a lack of nutrients in the first place. Can anyone advise please as I don't want to make a rash decision and damage her further.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.
> 
> ...


Looks and sounds like a MG deficiency to me.

Buy some MG Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) Buy one specifically designed for plants.

For fast results water & spray the foliage with a 2 percent solution. (2 tea-spoons per gallon, which is per 5 Litre ). If you are going to, then ensure you dont over salt it because you dont want MG toxicity.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2010)

budboyste said:


> Cheers Sambo,some great stuff there,where you find the mags??


they are given away free at most grow shops, my local one always runs out of em fast tho thats why i just read it online, in the 2009 issues at the end of each issue is about 5-6 pages of various busts around the country and there sentances.

made me fill alot better reading of cases like 150plants,£1500,scales/baggies n still no jail time or another i remember from the mag is a guy caught with a kilo of dry gear n 20-30plants no jail time again.


----------



## charlyjadexxx (Jun 8, 2010)

RollingJoints said:


> Looks and sounds like a MG deficiency to me.
> 
> Buy some MG Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) Buy one specifically designed for plants.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rolling Joints, I'm glad i checked now cause i was set on clearing my system and starting again! I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

hey guys what's up?
sambo just in ther middle of replying to ya but had to stop took a couple of earlier 200mil and feel bollaxed lol all good mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2010)

what no love for the uk thread again! keep finding this thread in page 2,3,4 even fuckin page 6 the other day! comeon boys all we got in the uk is spray,soap n wet overpriced shit n we carnt find nuffin to chat about lol

you got a pm dragon.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm back feeling battrtedb to many beeres and joints with em mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm back feeling battrtedb to many beeres and joints with em mate


go to sleep dragon lolool thats like 1 of my pissd up posts lolol i couldnt understand a word lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

lol i'm battling mate trying to pull myself together did ok in the pm i think just a little difficult to focus lol


----------



## Zoea (Jun 8, 2010)

finally took a week to read this thread lol. On an off, mind.

Hello UK growers 

edit: Ruffix and Katt you still out there? Update your grow journal please!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2010)

MMWWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA! (dodgey evil laugh)
The last time you'll see them alive.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> MMWWWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA! (dodgey evil laugh)
> The last time you'll see them alive.
> 
> View attachment 982984View attachment 982997View attachment 982998


looking lovely m8 what strain is that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

wow got enough cfls in there yorky!? haha plants look grand though man nice lst 

so sambo seeing as every fuckers done one to speedies site whats crackin man, you got indoor going at the mo?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow got enough cfls in there yorky!? haha plants look grand though man nice lst
> 
> so sambo seeing as every fuckers done one to speedies site whats crackin man, you got indoor going at the mo?


yeah ive got a couple of indoors don using up the last of the blueberry clones finally got threw to me m8s that the strain aint wortha cup of coldpiss and we killed the mother n also got ppp which seems a whole lot better, blueberry is all ive grown for nearly 2yrs mainly cause im a lazy twat n couldnt be arsed with seeds n also ive only really been researchin hard for 8-9months so didnt really no how crap she is compared to others it aint so much the smoke cause that is lovely n go's for 180-200oz no probs its just shes so unstable.

as for speedy new site ive hada look but i dont like the idea of talking bout growing on a site that also has all my contact details cause i may have brought seeds there??? seems pretty dodge to me and also speedy was sending far too many pm's asking for exchanges and also talking about exchanges he had made, i hear you dont flush ya gear so good don and ya weed taste of chemicals lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

hahahahha oh really yeah id heard he had loose lips aswell. and thats exactly why im not going anywhere near his new site. contact info and pictures of your grow = the coppers knock imho

a little worrying, ive heard from a couple of people he's name dropped me. glad im moving in less than a month. and im not growing at the moment.

my weed taste of chems and wasnt flushed eh lol wonder why he was asking me to do a test grow then?!?! muppet


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahha oh really yeah id heard he had loose lips aswell. and thats exactly why im not going anywhere near his new site. contact info and pictures of your grow = the coppers knock imho
> 
> a little worrying, ive heard from a couple of people he's name dropped me. glad im moving in less than a month. and im not growing at the moment.
> 
> my weed taste of chems and wasnt flushed eh lol wonder why he was asking me to do a test grow then?!?! muppet


yeah i did have a lil larf when he said that, aint tasted ya grn but seen the pics youve posted n if your growin buds like that then im pretty shore you no to flush properly.

i see you just made a comment on honey oil have you ever made it? if so whats the best butune i can buy overhear i no the yanks use calibra or something like that but never seen it in england do ya no if standard ronson is clean enough? chopping 11 on sat and ordering my honeybee extractor on monday so should be good to go once the trim is dry am gonna chuck a half ounce in with the trim, also gonna try turn the honey oil into budder it dont seem that hard.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

to be honest in coco you dont really need to flush that much a couple of days and your good to go. shit ive taken stuff down without flushing and its been fine. the thing with coco tho you cant flush with just water or you lose all the micro organisms youve spent 34 months building up so you have to flush with a mild nute solution anyway (if your re using the coco)

yeah ive made it a few times and i really wouldnt bother putting good bud into it youll get more than enough from 11 plants worth of trim.

top tips.

whizz your dry trim through a blender first
use a container with rounded corners pyrex dish is perfect
sit the container in a larger dish ( i use a roasting tin ) of water out the kettle thats nearly boiling but not boiling, helps evap the butane better

as for the butane its up to you just make sure you let it dry properly and it should all evaporate, youll know its hit that point when it doesnt smell of gas, funny that haha. it should be waxy by this point.

i used ronson but you can use any really the test is squeezing some out on a mirror any white residue and its got contaminates, wont kill you but taints the smoke a little. just dont buy camping gas that shit has stuff in that stinks so you know youve left the gas on. 

you can re cook the oil to make sure youve got all the butane out just be careful, use an electric heat source 

if you can go to a cash n carry for the tins of gas or youll look like spotty teenager down the corner shop buyin a tin every day cos they wont sell you a box full, thinkin your huffin it out the back.

as far as i know making budder requires machinery?! whats the tech for churning it without a machine?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for that info don, did you have any funny taste from using just normal ronson? cause i been searching around trying to find the super clean butune but if ronson is fine then thats sweet.

also how strong is the stuff? i really abuse the weed when im having a session and after a couple of days most strains dont really get me that stoned that was why i wanted to put bud in to it cause i wanted plenty of the oil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcaLGxk_m9c&feature=related thats the second part where they make the budder the first part was just making the H oil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah as long as you let it evap properly for a few days int he tray it shouldnt taste funny at all, if in doubt do a test run on a tube.

man the honey oil put me over the edge in a few tokes the stuff easily tops smoking weed in a joint. 

cheers for the link bro might just have a go at some budder meself

EDIT- after watching the vid its just mixed up honey oil haha instead of waxy oil its fluffy. didnt realise it was that simple


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

carnt wait to make it now lol ive never even seen oil let alone smoked it, didnt find ne in the dam either not the places i went neway and ive been a couple of times, have always loved hash good qaulity hash i might add lol not really cause of the flavour although with good stuff the flavour is still nice but cause its so much stronger than bud n when i smoke i just wana get super stoned.

reason i wanted to turn the oil into budder was cause it looks so much easier to handle n dont quoate me but i think budder is about the strongest stuff you can smoke? how did you smoke the oil don? is it as sticky as ive read? could ya freeze it and then chip bits of to put in a bong?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

wanted to make extra oil aswel cause i wana make honey buds i think thats whats it called? a nice sized nug dipped in the oil then rolled in kief, hmmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> looking lovely m8 what strain is that?


Greenhouse white widow and white rhino, sambo can you tell me what instability issues you get with blue's cos i have some contacts that will take upto 40 ounces of it a week off me but they only want blueberry cos it's in demand.
Hell they're taking clones at £15 each!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Greenhouse white widow and white rhino, sambo can you tell me what instability issues you get with blue's cos i have some contacts that will take upto 40 ounces of it a week off me but they only want blueberry cos it's in demand.
> Hell they're taking clones at £15 each!


the instability of dutch passion blueberry is well nown once you read up bout it alot of there strains are very unstable, 1st started the blueberry nearly 2yrs ago i didnt no a 1/4 of what ive learned since then, was very impressed at the start the first 4-5 harvest were very decent yields like 4,5 and the best was 6.5 oz a plant but over time and the cloning multiple times she is now showing male preflowers at wk 5-6 and the yields have got worse n worse down to 2-3oz a plant but grown exactly the same as b4. 

saying that the bud has been very very sellable cause she produce's loads of thc ive had more than 1 fool try and say its sprayed cause it so frosty lol

but imo stay well away from dp blueberry, if ya wana grow it go for dj shortys its much more stable and all round better blueberry.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the instability of dutch passion blueberry is well nown once you read up bout it alot of there strains are very unstable, 1st started the blueberry nearly 2yrs ago i didnt no a 1/4 of what ive learned since then, was very impressed at the start the first 4-5 harvest were very decent yields like 4,5 and the best was 6.5 oz a plant but over time and the cloning multiple times she is now showing male preflowers at wk 5-6 and the yields have got worse n worse down to 2-3oz a plant but grown exactly the same as b4.
> 
> saying that the bud has been very very sellable cause she produce's loads of thc ive had more than 1 fool try and say its sprayed cause it so frosty lol
> 
> but imo stay well away from dp blueberry, if ya wana grow it go for dj shortys its much more stable and all round better blueberry.


is shorty's the origional? is all blue's unstable to a point or just dp's? sod jumping into 30 a week if it's a ball ache to work with i'd be better off chucking them clones for £10 and letting them do the labour. 
i've never had blueberry that was frosty allways stinks and tastes nice but never frosty.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

hey guys 
sambo i made some oil using the scaffolding bar i pinched i followed the instructions to the letter and it tasted like shit and was a fucking nightmare to handle compares to treacle


----------



## WanaFarmer (Jun 9, 2010)

UK! Im a first timer in the south of the UK what plant would you suggest for me to grow?


----------



## WanaFarmer (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a grower in the south of UK! what would you recommend for a first time outdoor?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> is shorty's the origional? is all blue's unstable to a point or just dp's? sod jumping into 30 a week if it's a ball ache to work with i'd be better off chucking them clones for £10 and letting them do the labour.
> i've never had blueberry that was frosty allways stinks and tastes nice but never frosty.


m8 im no blueberry expert i just been really lazy and using clones from a friend which has only been dutch passion blueberry and for nearly 2yrs its all that ive grown although i do now have some ppp well into flower and also finally got another 3mothers of different strains.

the dp blueberry is very very frosty but dusnt really imo have much of fruity taste very sweet but not that fruity unless ya cure it for a few months and also i dont fink it the stinkiest weed either, i personally might have only grown dp blueberry but seen a fair few other grows of different strains n smoked a pretty wide selection, i really dont rate but like i said was getting good yields and it looks the part so am getting top £ for it.

heres a few pics pretty shit qaulity tho. all blueberry and a 5.6g bit of gumby ended up getting nearly an oz of gumby from the trim of 21plants.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys
> sambo i made some oil using the scaffolding bar i pinched i followed the instructions to the letter and it tasted like shit and was a fucking nightmare to handle compares to treacle


alrite dragon

carnt wait to make some oil have heard it tastes pretty harsh but did it get ya super wrecked?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

WanaFarmer said:


> I'm a grower in the south of UK! what would you recommend for a first time outdoor?


theres shitloads of strains you could grow depends how much you wana spend on seeds?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite dragon
> 
> carnt wait to make some oil have heard it tastes pretty harsh but did it get ya super wrecked?


yeah defo does the job mate i didn't even finish the joint i made out of it i was coughing my lungs up i still got a little bit i left it stuck on the dish and scraped it up yesterday it's been their for about 2 wks now kithen roll covering it up i was gonna smoke it last night but wasn't in any state lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2010)

you got 2 many pms in ya inbox dragon ya carnt accept nemore.


----------



## budboyste (Jun 9, 2010)

eellllllooooooooooo using a timer for my lights,thing is,they all say 'do not use with energy saving bulbs or flourescents' gggrrrr 

anyone know of a decent timer i can buy that will work??

yes i'm in UK ;]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> carnt wait to make it now lol ive never even seen oil let alone smoked it, didnt find ne in the dam either not the places i went neway and ive been a couple of times, have always loved hash good qaulity hash i might add lol not really cause of the flavour although with good stuff the flavour is still nice but cause its so much stronger than bud n when i smoke i just wana get super stoned.
> 
> reason i wanted to turn the oil into budder was cause it looks so much easier to handle n dont quoate me but i think budder is about the strongest stuff you can smoke? how did you smoke the oil don? is it as sticky as ive read? could ya freeze it and then chip bits of to put in a bong?





sambo020482 said:


> wanted to make extra oil aswel cause i wana make honey buds i think thats whats it called? a nice sized nug dipped in the oil then rolled in kief, hmmmmm


aye the stuff is generally that hard to put into anything and get it back off when its oily but leave it to dry a few more days n it goes waxy or do the budder method, either way youll be in a plight. ive smoked it on top of bowls, smeared down a joint, it was so fucking strong it went round a room of 6 heavy tokers all of their face on sniff. 

shit is fierce man. i tried to make a canabis cigar a while back but it went terribly wrong and didnt smoke right so i took it apart and had about an 8th of oil soaked buds, let them dry out n put them through the grinder in to joints. similarly mind blowing. rolling it in kief is going to be gloriously overkill.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

budboyste said:


> eellllllooooooooooo using a timer for my lights,thing is,they all say 'do not use with energy saving bulbs or flourescents' gggrrrr
> 
> anyone know of a decent timer i can buy that will work??
> 
> yes i'm in UK ;]


if youve got money to burn these are worth it

http://basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/ECRT 

if not go to morrisons they flog them for a couple of bar


----------



## budboyste (Jun 9, 2010)

cheers Don,just got my 2nd timer today,must admit 1st one was a cheapie,got 2 weeks out of it,then nothing ggrrr upgraded though hopefully this might last out,this one cost me 15 quid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

ive not had a cheap one go on me for a good while probably just got lucky tho


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

wiped them all mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye the stuff is generally that hard to put into anything and get it back off when its oily but leave it to dry a few more days n it goes waxy or do the budder method, either way youll be in a plight. ive smoked it on top of bowls, smeared down a joint, it was so fucking strong it went round a room of 6 heavy tokers all of their face on sniff.
> 
> shit is fierce man. i tried to make a canabis cigar a while back but it went terribly wrong and didnt smoke right so i took it apart and had about an 8th of oil soaked buds, let them dry out n put them through the grinder in to joints. similarly mind blowing. rolling it in kief is going to be gloriously overkill.


''gloriously overkill'' lol is what im hoping for.

me m8 a few yrs older than me says he tried oil yrs n yrs ago at a party whilst drinking and he said all he did was smear it on to a fag but after that oily fag remembers no more than waking up in his own bodyily fluids lolol dont fink il be smoking it whilst pissed normal bud when pissed is fucked enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

aye for sure smearing it down a tab will do the job like first time i rolled it i smeared it all over a kingsize shark fin joint with cheese in the middle and put myself clean over the edge, its a lot more managable with a drink. 

more i think about it more i fancy some haha.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2010)

hey don hows things mate? ras


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

hey guys hope alls good 
sambo i smoked the last of my oil last night it had been left for about 2wks to dry out with kitchen roll on it and it was much better than when i first did it i think it has something to do with getting all the little gas bubbles out if i were you i'd spread it over the bowel thinly and let it dry for a few days or even weeks til you can scrape it up as dust last night it looked a little like brown sugar and was 100x better than when first done but i did use swan gas not sure if that was right and it took 3 tins of the stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

ups n downs man same old same old haha irons in the fire. itching to get going again, i miss this thing so much. how bout yasen?


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ups n downs man same old same old haha irons in the fire. itching to get going again, i miss this thing so much. how bout yasen?


mate it was my main hobby lol my second best hobby was smokin it why does my misses do the job she does its just my luck i cant blame her tho shes put so much work into wot she does n id be gutted if i fucked it all up 4 her i blame the government fukin cunts!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

much the same story with mine man id be devvo if she got a record for me n my hobby. its different now im not growing to get out of debt. just percy on the stealth man.

my number one passtime hobby/ only thing ive actually been driven to get better at since i left school. foriegn shores call man. uk's on its arse law wise. thought the libdems would be pushin the declassification thing but it was as usual a load of pre election balls


----------



## dura72 (Jun 10, 2010)

alright peeps, been a bit since i was in here...cant pay the internet bill....but will do next week, harvest time this weekend.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 10, 2010)

A girl asked me, "If you were stranded on a desert island with one person in the world, who would it be?"

I said, "My Uncle Mick"

She said, "Oh ... why's that then?!"

I said, "He's got a boat".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2010)

Morning boy's, Dura nice to see you back.
Are we ready for the football or what?

Widow Poly-ploid Rhino

3 down 2 to go.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2010)

carnt wait for the footy to kick off! lived in south africa for about a yr still have friends over there n was offered the chance to go over for the wc but my 6month pregnant gf wasnt so keen lol 

whos white widow is that m8? im picking up a seedman ww mother on monday read good things about and plus its a 8wk ww alot of em are 10/11wk.


----------



## nif (Jun 11, 2010)

hi can any give me sum tips? growing outdoors power plant the plant was started off indoors for 3 weeks and now its outdoors been out for at least 2 weeks nw and its growing very quick and its getting really tall jw if this is normal 4 power plant to grow tall? thanks


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2010)

ive got some ppp indoors and outdoor the outdoor was clones that we put straight to flower by bringing them indoors and putting in a dark place for the 12hrs, they have shot up a lil bit but nuffing major and they dont seem to be stretchin, the indoors have just grown really nice no stretching but yeah they have grown fast the indoor ppp are at 5wks and look really nice but needed alot of supporting.

this is my 1st go with ppp but from what i read its called power plant not just cause of the strength of the smoke but also cause it grows fast n strong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2010)

the ppp is majority of what you get in the dam coffee shops sold as other stuff. surprised you binned blueberry in favour of that. cash cropper for sure


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 11, 2010)

one week to havest I cant wait


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> carnt wait for the footy to kick off! lived in south africa for about a yr still have friends over there n was offered the chance to go over for the wc but my 6month pregnant gf wasnt so keen lol
> 
> whos white widow is that m8? im picking up a seedman ww mother on monday read good things about and plus its a 8wk ww alot of em are 10/11wk.


It's Greenhouse's Widow Sambo, fem black and white pack.
the rhino knocks spots off the widow all day long. Don't bother with their fem's they spat hermie nanners at week 6-7 flower and again going into week 9.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the ppp is majority of what you get in the dam coffee shops sold as other stuff. surprised you binned blueberry in favour of that. cash cropper for sure


av got a serious seeds cronhic a wk into 12/12 she was vegged under 1 red 250cfl n 1blue 250cfl she looks lovely took some clones from her, the blueberry is dutch passions from what i read nothing like the real blueberry that they say dj shorts is shes unstable and im well happy to be rid of her.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's Greenhouse's Widow Sambo, fem black and white pack.
> the rhino knocks spots off the widow all day long. Don't bother with their fem's they spat hermie nanners at week 6-7 flower and again going into week 9.


thats what the blueberry has been doing the male preflowers carnt be havin that again its 1 of the main reasons we killed her, this seedsman white widow is from regular seeds so im hoping shes good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats what the blueberry has been doing the male preflowers carnt be havin that again its 1 of the main reasons we killed her, this seedsman white widow is from regular seeds so im hoping shes good.


Let me know how you get on with it.
i was gonna do some shantibabba Widow next time but i'm in 2 minds about the whole setup, I'm feeling an Airpots experiment but not sure what with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2010)

has shanti baba's black widow (the original white widow) become available again its been ouyt of stock everywhere for dnkeys


----------



## budboyste (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone using 45W CFL's?? just i'm having problem finding right set up as blew fuses ggrrr


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 12, 2010)

budboyste said:


> anyone using 45W CFL's?? just i'm having problem finding right set up as blew fuses ggrrr


how are you blowing fuses with just 45w cfls ???

I am useing cfls I have not any problems

Have you got any info of your set up and any pics ?


----------



## budboyste (Jun 12, 2010)

ok the set up i'm after is 6 X 45W Daylight CFL's using 13Amp extension lead from mains socket

using clip on lamp holders plugs rated at 3 Amp with Y splitter.2 bulbs per lamp holder{might be the problem}

using 90Watts therefore in 3 Amp plug

plugged 1st 2 in fine on the one lampholder,but other 2 lampholders with bulbs seem to have been blown

gotta feeling i need to increase to 5amp fuses to use 2 bulbs in one lamp


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

hey guys i got a question it's cloning day here for the first time i was wondering i'm gonna have 2 props full should i put normal cfls over the top of them or my 150w veg cfl? i won't be using a heat mat and they'll be going in root riot cubes any ideas thanks guys


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys i got a question it's cloning day here for the first time i was wondering i'm gonna have 2 props full should i put normal cfls over the top of them or my 150w veg cfl? i won't be using a heat mat and they'll be going in root riot cubes any ideas thanks guys


i just use a double strip flouresent light taped to the top on me propergator n it works fine dragon n some times there might be 30-40 clones in my propergator, it seems more than enough light until there are rooted av tried to leave clones in me propergator for a few wks extra and it stretched the fuck out of em, so you should be fine with either light m8 just make sure you get em out n repotted as soon as they are rooted.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://lab.andre-michelle.com/tonematrix/

Check this out im hooked...


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i just use a double strip flouresent light taped to the top on me propergator n it works fine dragon n some times there might be 30-40 clones in my propergator, it seems more than enough light until there are rooted av tried to leave clones in me propergator for a few wks extra and it stretched the fuck out of em, so you should be fine with either light m8 just make sure you get em out n repotted as soon as they are rooted.


cheers mate i'll go with the 150 then the tubes i got wont cover them both, i just picked up 40 small pots and 40 3gal luckily they were free from a friend the hydro shop sells the 3gal for £7 and the seedling pots for £3.50 so saved a few quid should have some more on the way 2mo aswell hopefully


----------



## whitewido (Jun 12, 2010)

i pay £45 for 7g for dutch or thai but 6g for blue cheese the prices here are in east london if theres any of u guys do good deals round here then holla at me i want som good shiit man


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2010)

fucking bored just finished trimming, got some scissor hash to smoke think il av a lil pipe.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

how's that scissor hash tasting mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2010)

lovely dragon that lil pipe hit the spot lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2010)

england score hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.......sorry lads


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

i feel stoned got some fruity shit got a funny after taste, i'm gonna get a pipe after the next chop and pack the fags in


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

hey dura how's things mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah i wana giv the smokes up and get myself some nice smoking equipment i prefer pipes n bongs etc but im a stingy bastard i make em outa bottles n shit proper skoolkid styley and im 28! not good, need to get meself a nice gravity bong.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> england score hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.......sorry lads


 
whens scotlands game? o shit i 4got ya didnt even qaulify.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i wana giv the smokes up and get myself some nice smoking equipment i prefer pipes n bongs etc but im a stingy bastard i make em outa bottles n shit proper skoolkid styley and im 28! not good, need to get meself a nice gravity bong.


i was thinking this thing called a steam roller it's just a glass tube with a glass cone on top there about 20quid either that or a proper glass bong but a cheap 1 i'm not that fussy 30quids my budget any more than that and i'll be making 1 aswell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> has shanti baba's black widow (the original white widow) become available again its been ouyt of stock everywhere for dnkeys


Cheers Don, you just pissed on my fire.
I didn't think to check availability (like the stoner that i am) and yes it's still out of stock, gutted.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 13, 2010)

my 'random' greenhouse grow is going well, still dont have a clue what strains they are lol 3 look similar 1 is a giant, 1 is a retard but smells very indica, 1 is some kinda skunk im guessing hardly any branching just big fan leaves also getting tall and the other 6 are varied also, il get some pics up and we can have a game of 'guess the strain'

AUTOS
10 diesel ryder and 10 blue ryder set
9/10 diesel germed 7/10 blue germed 
will take pics (2 days today)

iv also got blue himilaya and onyx and russian rocket fuel to start soon aswell, im trying miracle grow soil for these, anyone on here used it? ssays its got 6 months feed in it already so can i add my nutes too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers Don, you just pissed on my fire.
> I didn't think to check availability (like the stoner that i am) and yes it's still out of stock, gutted.


aye sorry lad i keep tabs on that ones availability, its been out for a year or nore


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> cool man Like too see some pics


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 13, 2010)

the 1st 2 are auto seedlings, the rest are my 'mixed bunch' il take some more pics individualy for possible id'ing

pictures taken weds, iv since repotted the auto's.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye sorry lad i keep tabs on that ones availability, its been out for a year or nore


same with mr nice shit the origanal skunk #1 i think? wanted that for ages never in stock now its bloody discontinued!


----------



## nif (Jun 13, 2010)

where im from im paying £25 for 1.8 of chesse its ridulous prices these days and oz of decent stuff is £300


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 13, 2010)

nif said:


> where im from im paying £25 for 1.8 of chesse its ridulous prices these days and oz of decent stuff is £300


shit ive seen people pay £250 but never £300! its madness crazy thing is these kids selling .8 for a tenner can still earn from that lol


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 14, 2010)

got a txt from a dealer ' dry bulky peng bud, train wreck 30 an 8th' HAHAHA fuckin idiot! i struggle to come to terms with paying 50's on a Q off him normally ppl are gonna start getting hurt asking for these ridiculous prices, hes lucky he told me by txt else he'd have a right hook come his way! CUNT!


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 14, 2010)

iv decided after iv blazed this mango im not buying any more, its getting way way too expensive to enjoy it any more.. when i 1st started blazing 20 an 8th where ever u go in the uk, its only the last 2 years ppl have started getting too greedy and fuckin about with weight and charging the earth for it. iv blazed every day for the last 10 yrs at least and it pains me to say it but im done with buying now, ppl r treating smokers like fuckin crack heads, its about time everyone got their grow on and says fuck you to dealers!

word!


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2010)

Bud Monsta UK said:


> iv decided after iv blazed this mango im not buying any more, its getting way way too expensive to enjoy it any more.. when i 1st started blazing 20 an 8th where ever u go in the uk, its only the last 2 years ppl have started getting too greedy and fuckin about with weight and charging the earth for it. iv blazed every day for the last 10 yrs at least and it pains me to say it but im done with buying now, ppl r treating smokers like fuckin crack heads, its about time everyone got their grow on and says fuck you to dealers!
> 
> word!


wlcomew abord, i havent bought street weed fr yesrs and its great


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 14, 2010)

if people actually pay these prices then its just gonna get worse... they should legalise it and put all these conning little bastards outta business and abolish road tax or something... we can dream!


----------



## Airwave (Jun 14, 2010)

nif said:


> where im from im paying £25 for 1.8 of chesse its ridulous prices these days and oz of decent stuff is £300


£300? Holy fuck!

The most I've seen any weed go for is £230 and that's only when it becomes hard to get for some reason.

Mind if I ask what city/town you are from?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2010)

the wrong city!!!

fuck me 300 bar , you could get a return easy jet to the dam for the day


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 14, 2010)

hi guys I chopped a bit of bud early so I got a smoke do anyone have any metods about how to quick dry it

I've never heard of 300 oz's the most I seen is 170 and thats was cheese-got him down to 160 in the end


----------



## WanaFarmer (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in south and it's £20 for an 8th Pretty good smoke depending on who you get it of  Quite a variety aswell


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 14, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> hi guys I chopped a bit of bud early so I got a smoke do anyone have any metods about how to quick dry it




iv never tryed this but i read.... you can preheat ur oven to 50c then turn it off and put ur bud in and it drys as the oven cools.
(if ur gonna do it check if it is 50c i dont wanna be responsible for disintergrating ur bud lol)


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just put a few grams inside a small cardboard box infront of a lil heater for 10mins its crispy as fuck dont taste that great n the high aint what it would be if dried right but it shore beats paying the crazy prices.


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 14, 2010)

nice one ppl, well I put it in a pyrex bowl in the oven at 100c read some where you dont want it hotter than that for about 5-10mins its crispy as fuck but it will do till the chop this weekend


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2010)

hada shit load of trimming to do on sat had to do it alone due to security issues with where i live thought it would be a good idea to get abit of base for some extra energy, yeah i got the trimming done no probs speeding me nuts off but havent eaten or slept properly since friday now and feel like total fucking shit! feel like death not even warmed up. i member now why i aint touched that shit for a long time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I'm sat here after coming home from my shitty Mcjob thinking about going back to hustling rather than working. Whilst i munch on pink Tesco Doughnuts and toke on a blunt of my own home grown White Widow (just gone into it's jar). aah the simple things.

I think my mind is made up.

Fuck em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2010)

hahahah sambo sambo sambo, billy is the devils own go faster, but base hahaha i cant even look at it now without wanting to cry.! 

well done yorky man you know it makes sense, you get to work your own hours, great wages, be your own boss ish...


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww full body shiver, are us lot talking bout base amphetamine? I used to love that stuff, not now tho cant even think bout it too long now without twitchin lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2010)

yup yellowish putty hahaha shit'll make you cry at the fucking oxfam advert on wednesday


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

hey sambo how you feeling now mate you hit that wall yet?
if you are still up and about might be an idea to get a gum sheild in try and save ya teeth lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 15, 2010)

im fucking dieing lads really dieing but yeah i diserve all the winding up ya bastards! cause im 28 and should no fuckin better never ever ever again at the mo trying to locate some valium to bring me down cause weed aint doing nowt to me.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

drinking orange juice i supposed to help mate i haven't tried it coz of my dodgy insides but all the boys drink it and a few of the people i used to go visit wink wink


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

i should add they drink shit loads of it like bottle water carton of og so on so on it might just be mass flushing with the vits to help fuck knows


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 15, 2010)

cheers m8 ive already gone down the orange juice route yday didnt work for me, tried smoking loads of gear no joy either, honest dragon im not down with this shit nemore i dunno why i fucking done it av been proper freaking out like a 16yr first timer, it must be as ya get older ya body ja carnt take it nemore cause 10yr ago i use to be bang into the stuff doing it all the time staying up for days etc.

i almost took meself up a n e yday lol then i gave meself a slap and called meself a fucking bitch arse pussyhole n i was alrite again for 5mins lol looks like ive located some benzos finally tho thank fuck.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

fucking hell mate how much did you take when i was picking it up in .2 would keep you ticking for days any more than that and it's spin out time lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 15, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell mate how much did you take when i was picking it up in .2 would keep you ticking for days any more than that and it's spin out time lol


yeah ive had that kinda stuff b4 yrs n yrs ago where .2 is keepin ya up for days, i done 2grams of speed n a .8 of good base far too fucking much im a knob-jockey!


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

foooking hell mate might have been an idea to do it in bits lol 
looks like the waiting game might be going on a bit longer then how longs it been now mate since you swallowed it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 15, 2010)

sat night was the last time i took ne i no im a fucking dickhead well over done it, hopefully i will sleep properly 2night.

hows ur day been m8?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

not to good mate i been looking at the grow spent an hour just looking at it to see what i could improve the sick leaves on the chronic aren't getting any better but no new ill ones have turned up so i'm stumped i think it's pests i tried repotting the chronic but the 3gal pots i got aint big enough so their staying as they are for now i think i'll have to move it all after this go or spend the lot and get on and insulate the lot properly either way it's gonna skint me out to carry on it's either that or i'm gonna rent a little 1bed flat some where and take my chances?
just made a joint and gonna have a go on the comp when the misses watches the end of eastenders i got an early 1 in the mo so bed in the next couple of hours i'm taking a trip to scoth corner up by newcastle so gonna be a long 1 coz i don't want to spend the night there i gotta water coco 2mo fucking nightmare every other day without fail


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

oh yeah i was gonna say about those air pots i unwrapped 1 earlier to repot it and it was thick with roots i mean they had taken over and held everything in place i even had to leave the disk off the air pot on the root mass at the bottom because it was so entangled i couldn't get it off with breaking the roots i think the 6l will be ok for clones but not for adult plants from seedling by the time they finish flowering they'll need watering daily the already look like they run out of root space my last batch didn't have a root mass like that when they had been chopped let alone after a month i am very impressed with the pots just not the coco


----------



## budboyste (Jun 16, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/339991-my-1st-grow-kaya-gold.html 

journal,please pop by n have look :}


----------



## bouche753 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello people how's it goin. I'm lookin at using big bud for the first time, which is better powder or liquid ?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys, bit of advice needed. Just been given a plant that hasnt really been given proper lights. I just replanted in a bigger pot it really needed it its about 1and half foot tall but very twiggy looking and some leaves got snapped off. But apart from that nice green healthy leaves on it. I suppose first question is how should she be treaten to help her along?

And secondly. since she hasnt been getting proper light she has been allowed to start flowering, is it ok to put her into a 20/4 light cycle now to get her back to vegative stage? Or should i just do 12/12 and leave her flowering? Really strong nice smell coming from her. Not sure what to do. Im expected to get some free yield off her  So any help would be appreciated 

thanks​


----------



## Airwave (Jun 16, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> Hey guys, bit of advice needed. Just been given a plant that hasnt really been given proper lights. I just replanted in a bigger pot it really needed it its about 1and half foot tall but very twiggy looking and some leaves got snapped off. But apart from that nice green healthy leaves on it. I suppose first question is how should she be treaten to help her along?
> 
> And secondly. since she hasnt been getting proper light she has been allowed to start flowering, is it ok to put her into a 20/4 light cycle now to get her back to vegative stage? Or should i just do 12/12 and leave her flowering? Really strong nice smell coming from her. Not sure what to do. Im expected to get some free yield off her  So any help would be appreciated
> 
> thanks​


Proper lighting would be the obvious next step. If she isn't used to HID she might go into shock, so put it a few feet away at first then gradually lower it over the course of a week or so.

You could put it into veg if you choose too.


----------



## makka pakka (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys looking for some help with growroom setup, 2ft x 3ft x6ft was just wondering about lamp size, no.of plants etc.. budget only £170 and thats for pretty much every thing.
any advice would be appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Airwave (Jun 16, 2010)

makka pakka said:


> hey guys looking for some help with growroom setup, 2ft x 3ft x6ft was just wondering about lamp size, no.of plants etc.. budget only £170 and thats for pretty much every thing.
> any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> cheers


600W light and ballast. 
Dual bulb.

Research: SCROG


----------



## barnseyboy (Jun 17, 2010)

hi all its been a while just a quicky ive set a room up with a loft hatch above the light which is always open would u recomened i still use a fan? temp in there is 65 not that bad realy using a 600w thanks


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 18, 2010)

how long should gumby/bubble take to dry sat in a heated prop? is there a time frame or a sign (smell, visual, texture etc) i thought it was dry so snuck a wee spot into my pipe and jsut didn't burn. i'm anxious, i've other treats to enjoy instead, but it's my first time trying for hash so am about as clued up as Marv if anyone get's that reference  HARRY, I REACHED THE TOP!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> how long should gumby/bubble take to dry sat in a heated prop? is there a time frame or a sign (smell, visual, texture etc) i thought it was dry so snuck a wee spot into my pipe and jsut didn't burn. i'm anxious, i've other treats to enjoy instead, but it's my first time trying for hash so am about as clued up as Marv if anyone get's that reference  HARRY, I REACHED THE TOP!


im no expert m8 but ive made gumby n bubblebag hash bout 5-6 time i usally find its smokeable after 24hrs drying but that smokeable not dry, try leaving it to dry for a good 72hrs n its just so much nicer probably even nicer if ya let it dry longer but 72hrs is the longest ive left mine, go easy tho if ya never smoked it b4 cause its some strong shit stronger than ANY strain of weed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2010)

Easy boy's, 
Sambo, base, lol.
Reminds me of my 22nd birthday when i thought it would be fun to inject an 'E'. It's not for kid's I'll tell you took my fucking head clean off, pink fluffy bunnies it aint!
I don't do hardcore anymore my body can't take it,anyway back to bud.

I got roughly 6 1/2 ounce dried and cured (2 week cure) from the 5 plant's, not impressed with the yeild and not impressed with the smoke.
Firstly I think i could have got more if i had 4 plant's in the space and i know i gave them too much nitrogen, what do you guy's think?

The smoke is nothing special, infact i'm very let down on my expectations. 3 Rhino and 2 Widow, 1 Rhino was a runt leaves looked pure indica but didn't put any bud mass on untill the last 3 weeks, very little thc, no buzz as such but made your body feel tired and your legs heavy.
The other 4 plant's, 2 Widow and 2 Rhino all have a very similar buzz ( to notice the subtle differences between them you would have to smoke a 2g blunt each) which is very sativa like and pretty week in intensity. I've been smoking a 2g blunt (and that's only cos 3g wont fit in the blunt wrap) every day before work as i iron my shirt and i straighten up about halfway into the 10 hour shift (about midnight) then when i get home i have another with a bit of football.
I have a VAPIR vapourizer and it's pointless trying to vape any of it cos you couldn't get big enough hit's to get high (first time in a year!) so fat blunt's are the way to go.
So no I'm not impressed with your gear Arjan, infact when i spend £95 on organic nute's, buy top of the range soil, top them all perfectly, veg the green for 3 1/2 weeks, flower them for nearly 10 weeks, all under full spectrum lighting without any deficiences whatsoever. i pull just over 1 ounce per plant and the end product is as smooth as can be but just don't get me baked! I'm calling your bluff.
i have no idea how much i would have to smoke in order to fall asleep on the sofa, my day off this week i smoked 4 2g blunt's in 6 hours watching movies.
What can i say HighTimes cup my arse! 

Put into perspective, if i don't grow i get my bud from an Asian dude in a black Evo X, he chucks 2g-2.5g for £25, ground to dust and vaped that deal will get me baked to a crisp for 3 days straight (usually, quality dependent).

So Greenhouse your lying twats and your gears shit, I think i'll give my money to the Dankmeister next time!

 Breakfast.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2010)

sorry to hear that Yman but it seems you researched the growing side very well but just not the strain seedbank side Greenhouse are nown for the dodgy phenos and it sound like you got em unfortunatly m8, theres been loads of rumers of them paying off people to win them awards and other skulldugary, im pretty shore there best breeder a guy by the name of shantiababa or something like that left the firm yrs ago and also took alot of his origanal strains.

try mr nice (shantiababa) or serious seeds, or i think another good breeder is a guy called reeferman. personally ive only used seriousseeds but planning on using mr nice very soon as many of his strains are the origanals. 

and ive never read/heard a bad word about them breeders. 

sorry for ya shit yield m8 that would really piss me off when ya done everyfin right in its just down to plant genetics.


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

cheers for that info sambo mate. kinda had a few brewskies last night and smoked too much so hopefully it'll be done by this evening. gonna make up some more today with different trim and buds i've got stored.

greenhouse does indeed seem to be hit and miss. first lot i ran was bollocks, so grabbed a few lemon skunk seeds i had lying around and stuck em in some paper towel, they germinated overnight, all of them, was shocked and was very anxious to see what they would be like, so naturally i killed them in an attempted rockwool planting, think i should have planted the seeds prior to germination haha. no worries i've a mother of sommat else that can tide me over till i chose something else. 

and your on the money with that info about shantiababa sambo, he's the guy who bred the real white widow and such, aarjan pissed him right off in one way or another so shanti ran off with his genetics so aarjan decided that genetics be damned he liked the fame of the name too much so just called anything wite widow etc haha.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 19, 2010)

think the original white widow mr nice sells as 'black widow', im sure i read that on their site...

my mate popped round last night and says right what bud do u want? iv got pot of gold, skunk #1, nycd or jak herer!
so i got a bit of each and this is how i rate em!

#1 jak herer (stinky almost blueberry like)
#2 skunk #1 (similar to jak nice full bodied smoke)
#3 nycd (nice n smooth good taste)
#4 pot of gold (more floral flavour reminded me of orange blossom bk in the day)

over all very impressed


----------



## kylec30 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi
im a first time grower got some white widow seeds and wanna grow them in uk any addvice ??


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

don't get caught


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 19, 2010)

SUre thing on that.


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jun 19, 2010)

dont tell the police where ur gonna be growing it, also remember to sing to them every night before dusk never after as they are sleeping.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

alreet peeps whats the crack!? 

sambo you come down yet? hahah honestly you should know better haha i tell myself that all the time. the mrs woke me up in a puddle of me own vom last night so im one to talk.. dont even remember the football thankfully haha

think i might just about be able to stomach a bong maybe...

yorkshireman what sort of high are you looking for? if you want pinned to the sofa try sensi star or blue moonshine good


----------



## growwwww (Jun 20, 2010)

The yorkshireman that sucks!!! Go with some standard skunk/heavy indica strains that are plain and simple next time in my opinion, I.E Hindu kush or something. me lurve the hindu kush reccomend it to everythign fucking monks you out. Have beautiful sleeps on that heavy indica


----------



## kill3rvill3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi 

Just found this thread after posting on another thread here https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/341839-my-first-outdoor-grow.html

Any advice for a fellow uk grower ?

Thanks


----------



## rob979 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice thread...maybe you would like to check out my latest grow?

[youtube]kO9Gm2UNE5s[/youtube]


----------



## kill3rvill3 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice video - doesnt really give me any addvice - 
how did you grow these beasts ?


----------



## rob979 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha.....bit of soil, light and food 

Im using a 600w hps.....biobizz bloom...erm, have a look at my other vids....Lovinit19791 ive got a couple on cloning, and my grows....all 3 of them lol

Im no guru but i can and will help where i can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2010)

are you foliar feeding rob? looks very wet in the dark hahaha sounds like a dodgy franky


----------



## rob979 (Jun 22, 2010)

haha yea i give them a little spray after the lights go out sometimes....looked good in the video made the colous stand out 
I was spraying them during the day but the light was making the leaves yellow and crisy so i stopped lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah spraying when the lights are on will toast little spots on your girls. just after lights out or an hour or two before on. plants look fine rob!


----------



## rob979 (Jun 22, 2010)

cheers Don  I spray them every few days when lights go out...dunno if it does anything but it gives me peace of mind haha ;p
I upload vids everyweek so il stick my new ones on here....only 5 weeks until they are finished....i cant wait, this is my most ambitious grow...7 plants...they look considerably better than my last cheese plant.
My last grow was a shamble lol, had no carbon filter, was growing in a cupboard, and had kitchen fitters in lol. I live in a flat....the entire block STUNK of my cheese plant haha SERIOUSLY lucky not to get caught!!!!
Since then i have cleaned up my act so to speak lol  
This grow already has buds bigger than what i yielded on my last grow...think the pure 12hr under a 600w HPS helps, last grow i put it under cfl's for 6 hours and 6 hours HPS....really not worth doing


----------



## del66666 (Jun 23, 2010)

nice plants rob19791,why did you put them under cfls for half the time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

rob19791 said:


> cheers Don  I spray them every few days when lights go out...dunno if it does anything but it gives me peace of mind haha ;p
> I upload vids everyweek so il stick my new ones on here....only 5 weeks until they are finished....i cant wait, this is my most ambitious grow...7 plants...they look considerably better than my last cheese plant.
> My last grow was a shamble lol, had no carbon filter, was growing in a cupboard, and had kitchen fitters in lol. I live in a flat....the entire block STUNK of my cheese plant haha SERIOUSLY lucky not to get caught!!!!
> Since then i have cleaned up my act so to speak lol
> This grow already has buds bigger than what i yielded on my last grow...think the pure 12hr under a 600w HPS helps, last grow i put it under cfl's for 6 hours and 6 hours HPS....really not worth doing


hahah i think everyone started off in the ghettOOOOooooooo check the beginning of my journo i started out in an alcove painted white with a sheet over it using a home made liight setup screwed to a piece of chip board thing shocked me more than a few times haha 

yeah cfl's are like candle light when you switch up to a 600 hps eh


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 24, 2010)

Where do people buy their pvc tubing and connectors for making scrogs or homemade hydroponics etc? all i can find is bnq where they're asking £1.60 for a single T connector...


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2010)

ebasys good for those sorts of things, i get stuff for my fishtank there Pete.


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 24, 2010)

Fish tank supplies are allways good 

Hey! I'm new here, been stalking for a few weeks gathering research and stuff.

I'm an East London closet grower! Started my 1st grow on sunday 20th June, from seeds (bag seeds unfortunately for practice XD, also brought 2 critical mass and 1 white widow seed which im saving for when i know a bit more)

Currently running an NFT system, made entirely out of old fish tank pumps fittings etc. with 4, 45 watt plant growth fluorescents 'till i get paid and can buy some proper lights.

Any hints and tips would be very much appreciated!


----------



## scottishdreadhead (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey all. Just thought i'd say hello in this thread seeing as I'm in Scotland and putting my first grow into flowering soon. 
I'll post pics at some point, don't know when.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 26, 2010)

howdy peoples 

so we got ze germans again sunday no doubt we will get knocked out same old shit, chopped 1 of me ppp a wk early dunno what ppp it is cause i think theres a few but she shore dus taste nice, made a lemon cake with the trim from bout 3/4 blueberry plants didnt think it was gonna be that strong cause i had already sivved the trim a little so i ate 3/4 of the cake as soon as it was cooled FUCK i was stoned of it for a good 36hrs the first 24hr totally mashed, gonna make another 1 this wk but with buds not trim aint got much choice but to use buds cause theres hardly ne trim from this ppp.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2010)

hey sambo how's things mate?
that's a long time to be stoned sounds like a winning recipe lol
what you reckon on the ppp then mate is she a keeper? looks like i'm gonna need to get more beans the cloning thing didnt go to well i pet the light to close and they kept growing for the most part i dumped a load thinking they were dead and they had rooted so i left a few to see how they go but i think i'll be needing more, never mind lesson learned 
also out of the 10 hdf looks like i got 3 females and i dumped a few of the chronic and only kept the best 6 so come up short there aswell lol


----------



## budboyste (Jun 26, 2010)

love this one........................

.our father who leads our lions capello be your name our time has come let the trophy be won in africa as it was once was at wembly give us this day a rooney goal and forgive us our last performance as we forgive those that played that game and lead us not into the airport but deliver us from group c for england is the kingdom we want the power and glory forever and ever 11 men!


----------



## vairocks (Jun 26, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Fish tank supplies are allways good
> 
> Hey! I'm new here, been stalking for a few weeks gathering research and stuff.
> 
> ...


 hey mate...i m frm east london as wel...with my grow grow like u...jst started !  anywz stay in touch if evrythin goes wel we wil b both harvestin at a time...  cheers !


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 27, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey sambo how's things mate?
> that's a long time to be stoned sounds like a winning recipe lol
> what you reckon on the ppp then mate is she a keeper? looks like i'm gonna need to get more beans the cloning thing didnt go to well i pet the light to close and they kept growing for the most part i dumped a load thinking they were dead and they had rooted so i left a few to see how they go but i think i'll be needing more, never mind lesson learned
> also out of the 10 hdf looks like i got 3 females and i dumped a few of the chronic and only kept the best 6 so come up short there aswell lol


alrite dragon hows ya doing m8?

yeah that cake was the bollax, it messed me up lol the ppp i got seems really nice but she didnt yield very good just under 2oz n the buds werent all that big just loads n loads of little bits proper crappy to trim but she smokes lovely n i have barely even started to cure it, has a really nice slightly spicey flavour.

you only got 3 hdf fems out of a 10 pack? still ya only need 1 good 1 n clone from there, im gonna be needing to buy seeds soon had a major falling out with the person i get clones from but fuck it he aint got no strains i couldnt just buy online was just the easiness of it, am gonna just go for skunk#1 or northan lights something 7-8wk flower time n only stable established strains.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 27, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite dragon hows ya doing m8?
> 
> yeah that cake was the bollax, it messed me up lol the ppp i got seems really nice but she didnt yield very good just under 2oz n the buds werent all that big just loads n loads of little bits proper crappy to trim but she smokes lovely n i have barely even started to cure it, has a really nice slightly spicey flavour.
> 
> you only got 3 hdf fems out of a 10 pack? still ya only need 1 good 1 n clone from there, im gonna be needing to buy seeds soon had a major falling out with the person i get clones from but fuck it he aint got no strains i couldnt just buy online was just the easiness of it, am gonna just go for skunk#1 or northan lights something 7-8wk flower time n only stable established strains.


i'm good cheers mate not much happening my end it's been a quiet few days, yeah only 3 fems out of 8 i put 2 in the greenhouse because they were slower than the others i'm gonna take some clones off them 2mo and see if either of them are fem but i think it'll be an exercise for the sake of it coz even if they are female i'm not sure they'll be keepers they look lovely but they were slower out of the gate than the others so we'll have to see, i been looking at nl and skunk#1 aswell ceres seeds have some pretty big claims when it comes to gram per watt but i'll be trying them i'm thinking do away with seeds and look for that 1 good mother i'm also thinking sog rather than big plants and just aim for a load of top colas if i get a decent pheno out of the hdf i'll try it with that first to see how it goes, 
also thought i had my hands on some exodus cheese a lad i buy green off swore his mate had it and offered to be the go between he said he wanted £20 each for them so i said crack on and get me a couple i went to meet him to have a look and it was obvious the guy was trying to pull a fast 1 looked and smelled nothing like it, it looked more like my hdf with massive leaves but no smell what so ever and the bud that was supposed to come from it was shit so had to send him back with them robbing little scrotes


----------



## Airwave (Jun 27, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm good cheers mate not much happening my end it's been a quiet few days, yeah only 3 fems out of 8 i put 2 in the greenhouse because they were slower than the others i'm gonna take some clones off them 2mo and see if either of them are fem but i think it'll be an exercise for the sake of it coz even if they are female i'm not sure they'll be keepers they look lovely but they were slower out of the gate than the others so we'll have to see, i been looking at nl and skunk#1 aswell ceres seeds have some pretty big claims when it comes to gram per watt but i'll be trying them i'm thinking do away with seeds and look for that 1 good mother i'm also thinking sog rather than big plants and just aim for a load of top colas if i get a decent pheno out of the hdf i'll try it with that first to see how it goes,
> also thought i had my hands on some exodus cheese a lad i buy green off swore his mate had it and offered to be the go between he said he wanted £20 each for them so i said crack on and get me a couple i went to meet him to have a look and it was obvious the guy was trying to pull a fast 1 looked and smelled nothing like it, it looked more like my hdf with massive leaves but no smell what so ever and the bud that was supposed to come from it was shit so had to send him back with them robbing little scrotes


I've never heard of UK cheese being in Wales. But if you do get any, I would be interested in buying some clones off you.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 27, 2010)

Airwave said:


> I've never heard of UK cheese being in Wales. But if you do get any, I would be interested in buying some clones off you.
> I'm in , btw.


i have heard of it in wales but never seen it mate if i do get my hands on it you can have cuts for free i'm just down the road from you about 11miles


----------



## Airwave (Jun 27, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i have heard of it in wales but never seen it mate if i do get my hands on it you can have cuts for free i'm just down the road from you about 11miles Npt


The thing with UK cheese is that because you can't buy the seeds from a reputable retailer, even if you think you have it, you don't know if you really do.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 27, 2010)

Airwave said:


> The thing with UK cheese is that because you can't buy the seeds from a reputable retailer, even if you think you have it, you don't know if you really do.


i know mate i already had those thoughts i was expecting to get shown some diff cheese like big buddahs or something along those lines but from what i can tell it has it's own look and smell i grew out big buddas so i'll know if i get shown that but at the mo it looks like another dead end it seems like for the most part every1s either growing shit or some type of kush down my way i suppose home growers change strains like the high st does fashion, to be honest mate i don't think i'll have a lot of luck down here because there's 2 many theiving little bastards that simply don't care what they grow or sell and the last lot i looked at was laughable i can just imagine some poor bastard thinking he got the original just to find out it's not even a cheese the really did look like my heavy duty fruity and the bud was awful safe to say i won't be arranging anything else with them, so the hunt continues


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 27, 2010)

here we go!! lets woop germanys ass i say  im all set with my cornish rattler cider and my chronic  at home in front of the 50" sony bravia


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 27, 2010)

vairocks said:


> hey mate...i m frm east london as wel...with my grow grow like u...jst started !  anywz stay in touch if evrythin goes wel we wil b both harvestin at a time...  cheers !


Sick you start from seeds? hopefully it will go well, or at least average, so long as theres some bud its all good XD


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 27, 2010)

WTF are we doing?????? 2 - 0 to germany


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 27, 2010)

Follow the F1 instead, at least england is good at it! XD


----------



## imthezookeeper (Jun 27, 2010)

second plant only miracle grow soil.. and tap water .


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 27, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Follow the F1 instead, at least england is good at it! XD


very true but we got to support our country ( not politically ) at time like these 

anyway the ref is a twat and that was a goal


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 27, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Follow the F1 instead, at least england is good at it! XD


ok im totally with you now. whens there any good races coming up?? i give up with football


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 27, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> ok im totally with you now. whens there any good races coming up?? i give up with football


Next race is on the 9th - 11th july at Silverstone, so far Button and Hamilton are 1st and 2nd. Todays race was a bit boring - shit track/no overtaking except Massa crashed hard.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 27, 2010)

Anybody in here have any experience with split air conditioning systems?


----------



## vairocks (Jun 27, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Anybody in here have any experience with split air conditioning systems?


 i usd to hv 1 back in my kountry...  wt do u need to no...?


----------



## vairocks (Jun 27, 2010)

what soil should i use ? n frm wer to buy it...i got perlite n a compost from B&Q i gues its wortless bkos i hv lost my current grow as wel...seeds germed aftr potting nvr kame to life this is d 3rd day....:'( n dis hs hpnd d 2nd time...i donno wt shud i do...need help....i cnt afford to play dis guess wt is wrong wit ur system game... :s crap....1st i thot may b bkos of d intense heat wich i wsnt able to kontrol at d beginin hs kaused my grow to fuck up !! i think d prb is wit d soil....HELP !


----------



## Airwave (Jun 27, 2010)

vairocks said:


> what soil should i use ? n frm wer to buy it...i got perlite n a compost from B&Q i gues its wortless bkos i hv lost my current grow as wel...seeds germed aftr potting nvr kame to life this is d 3rd day....:'( n dis hs hpnd d 2nd time...i donno wt shud i do...need help....i cnt afford to play dis guess wt is wrong wit ur system game... :s crap....1st i thot may b bkos of d intense heat wich i wsnt able to kontrol at d beginin hs kaused my grow to fuck up !! i think d prb is wit d soil....HELP !


That shit actually hurt my eyes.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 27, 2010)

Airwave said:


> That shit actually hurt my eyes.


eyes n me brain trying to understand it all lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 27, 2010)

vairocks said:


> what soil should i use ? n frm wer to buy it...i got perlite n a compost from B&Q i gues its wortless bkos i hv lost my current grow as wel...seeds germed aftr potting nvr kame to life this is d 3rd day....:'( n dis hs hpnd d 2nd time...i donno wt shud i do...need help....i cnt afford to play dis guess wt is wrong wit ur system game... :s crap....1st i thot may b bkos of d intense heat wich i wsnt able to kontrol at d beginin hs kaused my grow to fuck up !! i think d prb is wit d soil....HELP !


if you got the money n a grow shop near to ya? then try some bio-bizz all-mix soil its good for small seedlings n full mature plants ive used it for both many times with good results, sort the heat problems out get a half decent reader so ya no what the true temp/humidity is cause the enviroment ment i.e temps,humdity is real important.

there are other cheaper options to the bio-bizz but imo its worth the money n the hassle it saves mixing ya own soil, theres a range of nutes aswel would recommend the grow n bloom to start all in all a 50ltr bag of all-mix n a bottle of grow n bloom each would could ya about £25.


----------



## vairocks (Jun 27, 2010)

alri8 mate....bio-bizz is on d way....bt dint find dt nute bottle grow n bloom...cn u post me d web if poss fr dt nute...? n dus it kome wit a nute label like 12-6-6...14-13-13...need to know dt as i gt miracle grow all purpose nutes or smth like dt...wich is 14-13-13 n nt at gud fr seedlings as far as i know now...anywz mate thanx fr d help hope bio-bizz is my ans...  happy growin...


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 27, 2010)

they sell westlands advance in b&q, ive had good results with it and wont be using anything else. and get yourself some Biobizz nutrients of ebay and your good to go


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

it was Mark Webber from auz that crashed yesterday and it was a dooozy for sure lol.
[youtube]/v/sK7WRHXU5c0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 28, 2010)

haha yeah I couldn't remember who it was exactly  I hate how they all went up in arms about how slower cars should pretty much give way to the better ones, it was Webber's fault for milking that slipstream till the last second when he didn't need to.


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah lol the redbulls have been on a suicide mission the last few races its been exciting to watch lol


----------



## mccord67 (Jun 28, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> try mr nice (shantiababa) or serious seeds, or i think another good breeder is a guy called reeferman. personally ive only used seriousseeds but planning on using mr nice very soon as many of his strains are the origanals.


Yup, Mr Nice are first-class - I just wish they'd ramp up production a bit and get more seeds out there....loads of the strains are impossible to get anywhere....Medicine Man, Shit, Early Queen.....could go on.....can't remember the last time I saw those available anywhere.

Serious are sound too. Mandala as well as far as regs go (especially if you're on a budget). Sure there's loads of others but those three are all good from experience.

Green House, ha, 'nuff said.....not bothered with them/Nirvana/Flying Dutchman etc for a long time now. With good reason.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 29, 2010)

hahhahahahahhahahahhahaha england score hahahahahahahahahahahaahahah. fuckin hahahahahahahahahahahahah. cya all later


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 29, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hahhahahahahhahahahhahaha england score hahahahahahahahahahahaahahah. fuckin hahahahahahahahahahahahah. cya all later


yeah and it was nice to see scotland doing so well too.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

It was funny but. It just shows up how over paid arse pipes that got a good hammering, should of been on the over 18's channel


----------



## souljaganja (Jun 29, 2010)

anyone used a 65 ltr pot????


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 29, 2010)

souljaganja said:


> anyone used a 65 ltr pot????


what to grow trees lol biggest ive used is 25ltr.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2010)

thought i'd pop in and say toot!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 29, 2010)

howdy ttt..........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 30, 2010)

Come on england................


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2010)

Its great cuz most the ppl who had a george cross on their house has taken it down now lol, bet the guy who painted his whole house feels a dick now lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 30, 2010)

about time people realised our boys are crap.............. come on Germany.......


----------



## Oneton (Jul 1, 2010)

tuffles said:


> eh up UK growers.
> 
> new to the site, new to growing. but i find it incredibly addictive - a hell of a lot more addictive than smoking the stuff!
> 
> ...


dude is yer ams at the bottom of yr nft? i ask cos i tried nft last grow the one at the bottom didnt put much out at all maybe a halfer the other turned hermie, was a disaster . going back to me wilma 4 pot


----------



## vairocks (Jul 1, 2010)

any1 tasted bubblegum or afghan strain...?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah both, growing bubblegum now, sweet taste if you are lucky


----------



## nif (Jul 4, 2010)

hi can any1 help growing durban poison ducth passion its about 3ft now been growing since start of may just wondering if i shud force flower at this stage and whats the best way to do it?


----------



## barratt88 (Jul 4, 2010)

can any1 let me now if it is ok to tie my plants to the pots 3 weeks into flower as they have grown to big and dont wanna burn them as they are no far off touching my air cooled lights thanks will be apprecaite if some1 could give us a bit of advace as new to this top1


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 4, 2010)

nif said:


> hi can any1 help growing durban poison ducth passion its about 3ft now been growing since start of may just wondering if i shud force flower at this stage and whats the best way to do it?


I'd say just stick it in 12/12 (if its under artificial light/indoors, dunno about outdoors), It'll get pretty big if its already 3ft  as far as I've read they go anything from 2-3 times taller when switched to flower...

correct me if I'm wrong but I'm just going on my research not out of experience...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 4, 2010)

howdy peoples 

bit of advise that i should have took myself dont argue with 7month pregnant hormonal women it can be very expensive, 1 xbox, 20inch lcd, laptop, propergator and 15 clones all destroyed! 

still such is life n all that, hows every1 doing then? one of my indoor is sufferin abit due to the heat couldnt afford 2 a/c's had to scrap me outdoor had a major falling out with the person i was doing it with some people really carnt handle there weed n get far too paranoid and greedy!


----------



## nif (Jul 4, 2010)

hi need a bit of help growing durban posion outdoors in the uk got the seeds from ducth passion its about 3ft now on its 14th set of leaves growing since start of may its 100% female its got pre flowers just wondering if i shud force flower it and whats the best way to do this ive herd to put black sack ova it but im not too sure???????


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 4, 2010)

nif said:


> hi need a bit of help growing durban posion outdoors in the uk got the seeds from ducth passion its about 3ft now on its 14th set of leaves growing since start of may its 100% female its got pre flowers just wondering if i shud force flower it and whats the best way to do this ive herd to put black sack ova it but im not too sure???????


its up to you really if ya got the space let her grow n nature will flower her the light hours change as the seasons change n she will be ready for harvest around oct maybe mid sept i dunno too much about that strain but she WILL flower naturely if ya just wait. if shes 3ft now you can expect her to finish at 5-6ft maybe even bigger.

if you have a shed or can lift the plant indoors to a dark room/big cupboard then you could force the flowering also ive found doing it this way seems to make the bud abit more dense.

the pic is a blueberry grown outdoor last summer, she was just flowered by nature chopped her down the first wk of oct, could av gone another wk tho i reckon.


----------



## nif (Jul 4, 2010)

cheers m8 all im worried about thou is the 1st frost since im growing outdoors if i leave them to flower naturaly the 1st frost might wipe them out as the 1st frost comes sumtime around september and this strain takes 8-9 weeks to flower the light hours dnt change till september so i im not sure wot to do


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2010)

nif said:


> cheers m8 all im worried about thou is the 1st frost since im growing outdoors if i leave them to flower naturaly the 1st frost might wipe them out as the 1st frost comes sumtime around september and this strain takes 8-9 weeks to flower the light hours dnt change till september so i im not sure wot to do


the light hours change b4 september pretty shore it starts in august, if they didnt start until sept that plant in the pic was cut down at 5wks then??? i can gurentee ya it wasnt at wk 5 which means the like i said they change b4 sept.


----------



## nif (Jul 5, 2010)

just a quick q im growing in a 12ltr pot do i need bigger ????


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jul 5, 2010)

mate i havent seen a frost in september for fukin years! you'll be ok into october this year i reckon.... i got mine in a greenhouse tho, they're gettin too BIG anyone got any ideads to stop them? ive been topping em but the bastards jus shoot up even more each time!

View attachment 1027464View attachment 1027468


----------



## growwwww (Jul 5, 2010)

Budmonster you truly have monsters, Just Chop em more  or get a bigger green house! haha nice stuff man


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jul 5, 2010)

maybe if i get another green house n make it into a double decker.... lol. it wont harm them by chopping the tips will it? they've begun flowering, 9/9 seed to female AGAIN! 

the only time iv seen males is in the autos i got goin, outta 20 seeds (blue + nycd) 16 germed 3 bb male 1 nycd male so 12 fems not too bad, i dont think u can control sex with them like i seem to be able to with regs...

(pics) blue ryder & nycd ryder autos 3 weeks from germ


----------



## growwwww (Jul 5, 2010)

Im so fucking jealous of ur greenhouse hah


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jul 5, 2010)

hahaha! my mate reckon his mate grew some 6ft'ers in his garden in yorks (not in a ghouse) and they yielded 19 oz per plant!!! im 6ft 2 and 3 of em tower over me loool


----------



## vairocks (Jul 5, 2010)

united kingdom indeed


----------



## growwwww (Jul 5, 2010)

im in london no gardens near me have any privacy really at all


----------



## Bud Monsta UK (Jul 5, 2010)

suppose thers 1 good thing bout livin in the sticks then!


----------



## gwillim2006 (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright fellas, just thought I'd put some pics of my Big Buddha Cheese up. Not nearly as impressive as those green house pics mind


----------



## nif (Jul 6, 2010)

got a quick q sum of my big leafs on my plant seem to be floping downwards is this normal??????


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2010)

nif said:


> got a quick q sum of my big leafs on my plant seem to be floping downwards is this normal??????


not really unless the plats sleeping wen the lights off. Drooping is a sign of over watering and under watering. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daddyo72 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey,just joined this site.Yeah the green prices is just out of control.I know of people who are selling primo for 15 a gram.I personally wouldn't pay it or sell it for that price.Its just greed.Anyways i was wondering if anybody here has had a go at growing arjans strawberry haze.Its my first satvia grow and im doing 5 different strains.Arjans haze,Hawaian snow,Neville's haze,Super silver haze as well as the strawberry which has grown to triffid poportionsView attachment 1029359 .This was taken 2 weeks ago after them being 12 days in there bud cycle under a 400 growlux sodium in a shit reflector.Im working on getting some better equipment as im just starting again.Im doing the strawberry and the super silver in a the smallest nft tank the other 3 in soil.Feeding them Flora grow series.4 weeks in veg under son t halide.I've found this to be the most difficult grow i've had so far.Would like to here from anyone out there thats had a bash of it before.I'll post more recent pics in the next few days.Peace!


----------



## growwwww (Jul 7, 2010)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiinaly found a nice link for Hashish woooot! Just some really standard amsterdam afghan imported over, nice high for the evening cant smoke it in the day though. very much a jammed and chilled buzz, not so royal.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2010)

tumteetummmmm, just kinda maybe killed my cheese mum


----------



## vairocks (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ how man...??? :O ws it intentional...? i hope not....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2010)

was working on a new job and forgot about it 

i think i had a subconcious vendetta against her though, abused her to pieces throughout her life. 8 months of veg isn't bad going though, about time i got rid of her anyways. just means i have to make the next harvest last 4 weeks longer than planned.


----------



## vairocks (Jul 9, 2010)

8 months...nice....bt mate u dnt sound regretin  i wud hv been down fr days bkos of dt....anywz may b i m doubtin ur arsenal... happy growin...

grow wit power.. !


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2010)

haha, only thing i regret is it throws my schedule a little bit, i can either throw some plants into flower, but i am opting to hold back for 4 weeks so i can really give my first SCROG a good go.

i started with 2 moms and binned one a while back, i'm kinda glad this one is done for though, as it means i'm now finally away from messy mediums (she was grown in coco)

got a bit peckish so snipped a couple of branches a week early, got about 1/2oz speed drying up in the attic 







cheesey cheese skyscrapers


----------



## vairocks (Jul 9, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet  i love dis green kolor...


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 9, 2010)

looks like some tasty shit man XD at least you got summin out of her before she died (unless that hangin aint the cheese plant)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2010)

sup TTT been a while! cant believe youve let the cheese go!?! your mental you are lad. whats next in mother hubbards cupboard?


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Jul 10, 2010)

What I wanna know is why the hell is berries the only thing people near me seem to talk about. Most of the stuff they get what they call berries isn't even berries anyway.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 10, 2010)

InsaneBongHit said:


> What I wanna know is why the hell is berries the only thing people near me seem to talk about. Most of the stuff they get what they call berries isn't even berries anyway.


It's the trendy weed. Near me it's cheese. I'm not talking about UK Cheese, just any cheese. They'll buy that shit wet.


----------



## rainz (Jul 11, 2010)

Airwave said:


> It's the trendy weed. Near me it's cheese. I'm not talking about UK Cheese, just any cheese. They'll buy that shit wet.


thats what its like rand ere it has to be CHEESE or HAZE lol doesnt matter what 1s. goin for up to 300 quid an oz aswell


----------



## kershivo (Jul 11, 2010)

your right rainz...why do you think im doin a 20oz grow of blue cheese 
you do the maths.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

kershivo said:


> your right rainz...why do you think im doin a 20oz grow of blue cheese
> you do the maths.


anyone that willingly sells at £300 an ounce, or even £200 an ounce, just because they can, well in my mind it's plain filthy greed. it is prices like that that aid the drug into being such an illegal and frowned upon substance. the more money involved, the more violence involved, the worse the public image is of the stuff, causing the govt to have more fuel for their fire. £180 is about as high as weed should go and even then that is a joke.

DGT, my plan is to try and reveg a a girl that has only recently gone into flowering, so i think i'm good on the cheesey front.

funnily enough, i find that the cheese is not some knockout killer weed, but it does just make other previously great weed not great haha, so it's obviously just somehting to do with the amount i smoke haha, think i got through 2 ounces in a fortngiht last harvest


----------



## kershivo (Jul 11, 2010)

its 160 an ounce mate. i wouldnt know who to sell it to for that 200 or even 300 quid an ounce.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

haha ttt knew you wouldnt have let it go that easy. 

oshit 300 bar an Oz, do they shout grab your ankles n grit your teeth while they weigh the fucker out. my mates would slap me for even suggestin that sort of price hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

haha, i think i'd be tempted to opt for slightly more than a slap 

the cheese is now nice and dry so it's back to smoke smoke toke smoke smoke. i just somehow have to come up with a cover story for how i'm totally broke, jobless, but have ounces and ounces of weed  new flatmate already walked in once while there was a dustbin lid of trim on the bed that he may or may have not seen. i chat about how i often hold for my dealer etc, but i think he's just slioghtly too smart for feeble excuses 

s'allllllllll good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

best he doesnt know to be honest plausible deniability like area 51 if it comes down heavy if he knew about the op he gets charged just the same as you.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

indeed. no locks in this house however. tis a tough one, known him years and years, he's a heavy and regular smoker, and has grown, dealt, smuggled in the past, but that doesn't stop a fiery shit storm from breaking loose should he know. all i know is at the end of the day, what's the worst that's going to happen. not much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

hahaha nowt to worry bout then eh less he's got sticky fingers


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, the fear that always pops up is what if he get's drunk and chatty, people can do dumb shit. i was at a bbq with my dealer, we're good friends, and as his clients popped in and out, he'd grab my cheese and run around crying "look at this ere, home grown y this lad, propper job" and such 

he won't have sticky fingers, i have a habit of literally throwing weed at people.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah thats the trouble with dealin to mates before long every fucker n his dog knows where the good stuffs coming from.


----------



## vairocks (Jul 11, 2010)

organic nutes... !!! any1 wants to share some ideas for it..? like wat amounts should i start with n wen like if i use bat guano or worm castings...? adv/dis. adv !! ??


----------



## kershivo (Jul 11, 2010)

anyone been caught by thermal imaging?

or

how long has anyone been growing in there grow tent for?

i have a single 600w hps in a homebox xl.


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 11, 2010)

kershivo said:


> anyone been caught by thermal imaging?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


i dont know anyone personally but the pigs are aways flyin round my area theres been a few busts but i dont know if i was from thermal 

ps they also use the chopper that check the over head leky pylons cuz they use thermal an report any spikes in residential areas to the pigs if your only growin on the same they aint guna notice you tho

peace out an good tokin


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2010)

pigs need more than a thermal image for a search warrant


----------



## vairocks (Jul 11, 2010)

vairocks said:


> organic nutes... !!! any1 wants to share some ideas for it..? like wat amounts should i start with n wen like if i use bat guano or worm castings...? adv/dis. adv !! ??


 atleast any examples of nutes i shud start with....i no its best to use 1/4 strength of recomended levels...rep+ pls need help...stil standin between d line of confusion and horror...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

logic would dictate that posting in the Organics section of the forum would yield you better information


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

how much electricity are you guys using on average? mine is working out at 20 units a day, 20kwh, which just seems a little crazy for one persons usage. i use 7kwh a day for my grow lights, so maybe make that 7.5 including fans and pumps, so somehow a single 20w cfl table lamp my computer and my sound are using about 13kwh a day. i'm trying to work out if i need to test my meter (flick the mains breaker and see if the dials keep turning  don't like my grow being so reliant on power to my air pumps though)


----------



## kershivo (Jul 12, 2010)

mines on a pay as you go meter...it costs me around 12-14 per week to run a 600w hps with fans. Thats including all other household items aswell though. I got a digital ballast which helped out a bit.

so if i switch that breaker i can tell if its broken because the credit will still decrease?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe i'm just being silly and getting panicky because i don't have money to pay the bill 

and yeah, i'm on quarterly billing, and use meter readings, so if i flick the main trip switch for my flat, i will be using zero electricity, so if the dials on the meter kept moving, i'd know that either the meter is bust or someone somewhere is using my power somehow. from your figures it looks like i may be making something out of nothing


----------



## kershivo (Jul 12, 2010)

my mates is quarterley and his has been between 5 and 600 the last few times.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 12, 2010)

why isnt my picture showing under my name? i have uploaded one but it wont show!

Ahh there we go.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

costs me nearly 30 quid a week on pay as u go lecy burning 1250w and running 2 5inch fans 24/7


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

i think i need to ramp up my production  i don't want to sell any of my wares, not when i can't guarantee they will last me from harvest to harvest. time to see how beneficial scrogging can be for my 400w


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

Scrogging is a very good way to grow ive heard lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah, i figure that with my 400w's penetration, it'll be a lot more beneficial. 1 plant per tote now and i'm going to try and give them 4 weeks veg after rooting isntea of going straight to 12/12

also thinking about installing a second 250w hps alongside the current one and throwing a thrid tote into the cabinet (it's long and narrow so for convenience i only use the space within the door frame, so could technically double output if i felt like it)


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

well its addictive wen u start upgrading ur op lol. I wouldnt have two tents in my lill flat if it wasnt lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

ditto  just look at how fast i'm getting through mediums  more faster bigger better stronger taller!! still not content, thinking about autopots now, who'd have known air stones could be so bloody loud


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

I need to get some more medium lol but cant be arsed to go up the shop lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

mine comes outta the tap haha. every medium seems to have equally compelling benefits as it does negative sides. think i need to buy myself a house, being stealth is a right fucker, can't have women over or owt, it doesn't take more than a few brain cells to work out something fishy is going on once the computer is off.


----------



## High Time 420 (Jul 12, 2010)

Does anyone have an outdoor grow going on?

I'd love to see some pics as i have a 8 plants outdoors now and are doing very well.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 12, 2010)

High Time 420 said:


> Does anyone have an outdoor grow going on?
> 
> I'd love to see some pics as i have a 8 plants outdoors now and are doing very well.


laying down the challenge lol there has been some nice uk outdoor pics in this thread not so long ago ava look back, wicked summer we are having im shore yours are doing lovely it aint all that hard not knocking you by saying that but it aint and good fuckin luck to every1 thats having a go n doing well, far too many haters out there.

hope every1 is good, am still laptopless after a row with the missus lmao weather has been lovely for barbies shit for indoor grow rooms, world cup wasnt all that although i wish id put a bet on that muller bloke getting the golden boot he had only had 2 full caps b4.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

sup sambo man, yeah the bbq season is in full effect eh, your grow suffering in the heat!?

i havent been back to my outdoor, am just hopin theyll be there at the end of august theres a good chance the farmer will have peeped them, but i guess its 50/50 its killing me not knowin tho

man if my girl fucked up my computer or tv thered be hell on, guess you cant go too crazy with the bairn on the way. 

all the best for you n the lady man


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup sambo man, yeah the bbq season is in full effect eh, your grow suffering in the heat!?
> 
> i havent been back to my outdoor, am just hopin theyll be there at the end of august theres a good chance the farmer will have peeped them, but i guess its 50/50 its killing me not knowin tho
> 
> ...


thanks Don yeah not alot i can do with her 7months pregnant? exp demand she buys it all again SOON, im well up for a little baby really looking forward to it but living witha pregnant missus is NO fun!

1 of me indoors is doing really well got a a/c in there but have another without a a/c and they are getting a few heat related problems.

not too long to wait now, just hope theres something left what strain where they don?


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 13, 2010)

Im currently 13 days into my grow.
Growing indoors first, and then moving the plants outside when they are 4 weeks old!
Check out the progress.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/346109-first-grow-deisel-l-s.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2010)

You're leaving it a little late to be planting them outdoors.

I must be lucky, don't think I've run into any heat related issues so far. Then again no thermometers


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 13, 2010)

think hes got a lil bit of time left and is vegging em indoors should be alrite.

doubt you do get ne heat probs ttt you run 1 400 dont ya? 2x600 in the same room heats things up a little lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2010)

When is the end of flowering in UK? Early Oct? (thinking about temps) 

My daytime room temp according to the central heating is 29 by lunch on the whole. But yeah, justbthe 1 400 alas


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2010)

hehe, went out to buy some special bits and pieces for breakfast and figured i'd go into the chemist and buy some surgical spirit to clean my pipe. they ust did not want to have anything to do with selling it to me, regardless of ID, wanted specifics of exactly what i intended to use it for etc, went to confer with the manager in hushed tones, i think they though i was planning on making a quick buck with one of my kidneys or something. so told them it was for cleaning purposes, not enough info, so i got bored and told them that i had a big dirty bong that needed a good clean. some rather dirty looks thrown my way at that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> not too long to wait now, just hope theres something left what strain where they don?


not sure i put a few out of different types but no labels possibly purple wreck/ cheese bx1/ a few gifted from a friend that are a mystery. 2 got ripped up 2 are still in the dirt 3 more i ditched in a para attack but am secretly hoping they hit dirt survived and will be there end of august brimming with bud but im skeptical...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hehe, went out to buy some special bits and pieces for breakfast and figured i'd go into the chemist and buy some surgical spirit to clean my pipe. they ust did not want to have anything to do with selling it to me, regardless of ID, wanted specifics of exactly what i intended to use it for etc, went to confer with the manager in hushed tones, i think they though i was planning on making a quick buck with one of my kidneys or something. so told them it was for cleaning purposes, not enough info, so i got bored and told them that i had a big dirty bong that needed a good clean. some rather dirty looks thrown my way at that


lol........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hehe, went out to buy some special bits and pieces for breakfast and figured i'd go into the chemist and buy some surgical spirit to clean my pipe. they ust did not want to have anything to do with selling it to me, regardless of ID, wanted specifics of exactly what i intended to use it for etc, went to confer with the manager in hushed tones, i think they though i was planning on making a quick buck with one of my kidneys or something. so told them it was for cleaning purposes, not enough info, so i got bored and told them that i had a big dirty bong that needed a good clean. some rather dirty looks thrown my way at that


probably thought you were going to drink it haha i got a bottle no bother at my local boots but they're used to junkies getting the methedone script


----------



## nif (Jul 13, 2010)

hi can any1 help growing outdoors ducth passion durban poison jw if i need a bigger pot im using 12ltr pot atm and the plants 4ft?


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> think hes got a lil bit of time left and is vegging em indoors should be alrite.


Yep, youre right!
Im vegging for 4 weeks. first 14 days 24/00. Today im switching to 23/1, and then 1 hour less a day until i hit 20/4.
KiloMix and water, that is all!

What do you reckon, plants look healthy? Should i use any nutrients?

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/346109-first-grow-deisel-l-s.html

Peace!


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 13, 2010)

any of you guys heard wot this dickheads sayin https://www.rollitup.org/politics/348291-anyone-else-hate-england.html what a twat lol

peace


----------



## kershivo (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah its shit here.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 13, 2010)

i wanna do a multi-million pound grow and fuck off somewhere lol


----------



## nif (Jul 14, 2010)

hi can any1 help currently growing durban poison ducth passion i was jw if i need a bigger pot im using 12ltr atm do i need bigger and my plant is about 4ft now and if so wats the best way to transport it wen its that big without causing to much stress ????????


----------



## growwwww (Jul 14, 2010)

nif said:


> hi can any1 help currently growing durban poison ducth passion i was jw if i need a bigger pot im using 12ltr atm do i need bigger and my plant is about 4ft now and if so wats the best way to transport it wen its that big without causing to much stress ????????


My auntie use to say, could be quite a bit of bullshit because some people recon that theres little/no such thing as root bounding a plant. but for everythin 30cms of vertyicle height to have 1ltr of soil...? So yea who knows. Its quite vague though because the foliage of different plants may be of a different diameter and stuff but yea. It sounds like as if u will be alright, are they near being flowered or early on vegging?


----------



## nif (Jul 14, 2010)

im growing outdoors init so gonna let em flower natrally but its getting huge lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> hehe, went out to buy some special bits and pieces for breakfast and figured i'd go into the chemist and buy some surgical spirit to clean my pipe. they ust did not want to have anything to do with selling it to me, regardless of ID, wanted specifics of exactly what i intended to use it for etc, went to confer with the manager in hushed tones, i think they though i was planning on making a quick buck with one of my kidneys or something. so told them it was for cleaning purposes, not enough info, so i got bored and told them that i had a big dirty bong that needed a good clean. some rather dirty looks thrown my way at that


should of jus said its to make the skin on ya feet harder, thats one of the reasons they sell it in the chemists


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Jul 15, 2010)

Made an order from http://www.basementlighting.com/ Last Friday, it was for an xxl tent a light with ballast a flood and drain table kit and an ebb and flow kit. The guy on the phone said yea we have all those in we will send them out Monday you will receive them Tues or Wednesday. He phoned me back on Sunday evening to tell me he can't get the flood and drain kits, then tried giving me the sales pitch about how the legs give way, and that I don't need a flood and drain table anyway it will be to close to my lights ect, would I like to buy another normal ebb and flow kit ect.

Granted some models did have dodgy legs, but if he can't source them then he needs to stop talking out his ass and just be straight with me. I could of ordered from somewhere else. I told him politely that It's specifically that flood table that I'm looking for And that I will phone him back Monday to let him know what I want to do. So I phoned back Monday, and a different guy answered I told him to just send everything minus the flood table kit. He said ok i'll pass the message on. I phoned back Tuesday to get an update and ask if they had charged back the money for the flood table kit that they couldn't get me the original guy I spoke with answered the phone. I said Hi I made and order with you over the weekend "yep" he replied. "It was for a large grow ten and "yep" he interupted. I then paused and said erm well do you know which order I mean.. blah blah so on, he was very blunt and rude with me. I said manners wouldn't go a miss. He took the defensive "what have I done" attitude. But he was being groggy with me. He then told me the amount that he had charged back which was £23 less than what he should have. He acknowledged this and said he will charge the extra £23 back to my card, unapologetically. Then I ask if I can get a tracking number later on he said yes ring back. Later that afternoon he rang me back saying that the delivery driver forgot to pick the tent up so he will send it out on Friday. Now the way this guy has allready been rude to me and tried giving me the sales pitch, tried taking more money from my card than he should left me questioning what he was saying. Surely if you send something out and the driver forgets it you would ring them back up and they would come and pick it up. Was apparent to me that something was up, maybe he just didn't have it in stock until a day later but if that was the case he should of said. I don't believe for 1 minute that the driver simply forgot the tent, which would cost the company extra man hours and diesel delivering something the next day when they could just go back and pick it up, so the guy was clearly talking out of his ass. I said well I'm going to have to check the equipment in front of the delivery guy and I don't want anyone knowing my business. At first he said why whats... then he changed it to.. Well now your accusing me of being a thief. I didn't accuse him of anything I simply put across my concerns that I could sign for 3 boxes and they could just say that I signed for a tent also. After all he already lied to me 3 times and tried taking and extra £23 Then he gives me this fishy story that the delivery/pickup guy forgot the tent. What am I supposed to think. Now it's got me worried that they are bitter, and although I don't grow at the same address as where I get my stuff delivered It makes me think they could be bitter and tell the authorities I asked for weed advice or something. I mean lets be realistic about it, some of you might think well no hydro shop would do that, but people do stoop to lows and I don't know these guys.
Last convesation I had with him he was trying to tell me that it's my loss because the tent I ordered will cost me £150 more anywhere else. hmmm he's talking about tents again. Not only that be he is trying to convince me that it's going to cost me an great deal more to buy the tent anywhere else. Granted it was pretty cheap but I have seen the same tent for no more than £20 extra than what he is charging. He must just think people are idiots. What Set of clowns. The guy who answered the phone the last time I phoned ketp saying "YEAH SURE" "YEAH SURE" I polity said hi I made and order which I canceled yesterday. "YEAH SURE" is what I got. "sorry ?" I said. he said "YEAH SURE" I said what does "YEAH SURE" mean ? he paused and struggled to riggle out of his apparent recognition of his unhelpful attitude.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> should of jus said its to make the skin on ya feet harder, thats one of the reasons they sell it in the chemists


Aye, toughening up the old stomach, trying to deflect ninja swords! that's some crazy tough skin on those blokes. It wasn't an age issue, so not consuming related, i genuinely think they thought i was gonna have a big of hack n slash  that's all in the past luv

Bonghit: I have to say i did not have the most ideal experience with basement lighting. The order went though ok, the order arrived no problem, except a. the box had a big ass "BASEMENTLIGHTING LTD" sticker on it which wasn't too subtle haha, and b. i ordered a 200w CFL from them and received the 300w, which was fine, but then summer came, so had to buy a new lower power bulb (no extraction in my tent )


Just got a book through from amazing and they had some leaflets in the package, one of which is for Donald Russell beef, aged 21 days etc, sounds pretty good, but they state that if you've ever tasted better you'll get your money back. Anyone tried this? I figure due to previous employers, i can find MUCH better, but more importantly surely anyone could phone up and just lie saying they bought a 35day aged angus ribeye from the local butcher. Tempted to grab some free steaks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2010)

sucks to hear that ive always had top treatment from basementlighting and i normally recommend them over the others. working in a cust services role i know its hard but you should remain professional at all times. write the MD a letter that usually ensures someone will get at least a bollocking.


----------



## nif (Jul 15, 2010)

when do plants begin to flower natrully in the uk?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2010)

i'd have thought that you would be looking at around the beginning of september for flowering although you're hitting 12/12 on the dot at around the 25th september, sept 1st is around 13:30 hours of light


----------



## tommo891 (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright fellas nice to see an English connection....


----------



## tommo891 (Jul 15, 2010)

nif said:


> when do plants begin to flower natrully in the uk?


When you set the timer to 12/12, chuckle chuckle


----------



## nif (Jul 16, 2010)

lol forgot to metion im growing outdoors i was thinkin of force flowering but im not sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2010)

i got told recently about a chemical way of making a plant flower in any light outdoors ill see if i can find a name for the thing


----------



## vairocks (Jul 16, 2010)

sounds kool....soon it wil be bypassed mother nature to d extent...wich is like 7 day weed....  may b less dn dt....i donno wat i no i wil b stoned like i m now.....  God bless rock n roll n marijuana !!!!


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2010)

I will soon be rented a two bedroom house in the UK. I plan on using one of the rooms for a grow.
My question is: Does the landlord have the *legal* right to enter the property, or is there some kind of privacy clause that would allow me to stop him?


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Jul 16, 2010)

Best idea is to rent through a letting agency, usually means the landlord doesn't have much time to sort out the renting themselves. See if the landlord owns any other properties. Who the previous occupants were and the reason they left. If the landlord owns any other properties, and if he goes abroad. I would just blatantly say to them. They don't snoop round do they ? it's just I have rented before and the landlord used to sneak in when I was out, it was a bit creepy. <--- these are the kind of things I would ask... TBH even if I wasn't growing I would ask these questions, who wants some weirdo having a key to the place where you live ? You don't have some guy following you and going into the car when your in the shops after you rent a rental car, that would be weird. If they don't trust you they shouldn't rent their house to you. A rental agreement is an agreement of mutual trust IMO you don't need some perv snooping round your property when out. I would change the locks also that way if they ever do come round and your not in and they ask why the locks are change you have a legal right to tell them to f*** off for 24hours, in which time you can get your shit together and get out. Most people are brainwashed sheep if they see a grow op they will think you're some kind of alien.

PS: get a council house/flat. Then no 1 checks. My cousin got a 1 bed flat, and I'm soon to convert that shit into a nice big sog op.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 16, 2010)

Airwave said:


> I will soon be rented a two bedroom house in the UK. I plan on using one of the rooms for a grow.
> My question is: Does the landlord have the *legal* right to enter the property, or is there some kind of privacy clause that would allow me to stop him?


i have to disagree with bonghit a little here DON'T go through a letting agent it's in the contract that if the property is at risk they can enter without your permission, this is intended for leaking pipes,roofs etc but they will want to inspect it at least once every 6 months and if any of the neighbours report strange happenings you'll receive a letter with an inspection notice for the next day. they don't need you to be at the property for an inspection this happened to me after i had a couple of probs on the last inspection. so far i've had nothing but probs the noiler packed in in the spare room where my tent was full in veg, had to hide them in the kitchen, when i first moved in had an inspectiom had to put them in the wardrobe and lie on the bed with my arse hanging out with the misses saying i was ill and the last time i only had a couple of young 1s so put them out the back, everytime i had to dismantle everything first thing and then wait for them to come and go and then get it back together as fast as possible. honestly mate going through a letting agents is nothing but a nightmare i'm currently looking to go private at least if they do catch you you can try and talk, reason, bribe, threaten them. like insane bonghit said mate if you can get a council flat or house you'd be much better off i got mates who have been trying to get the council out for repairs for ages with no joy they moan and all i can think is lucky bastards lol


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Jul 16, 2010)

Ahh, you don't get better than from the horses mouth. Some landlords will try enter when they like which is why I suggest changing the locks. They would have to prove that something in breach of the contract was going on in order to just enter, and with no keys they would have to call the police and give a real good reason for wanting to enter when your not home. Breaking in could potentially put themselves in trouble, not only that but the landlord would have to explain why they are trying to enter the property when you're not at home. In most contracts they have to give you notice. As for council houses. My mate used to grow at his girlfriends house and a council man came round to fix the kitchen cabinets. He had plants upstairs, the council guy said to him "smells like decent ganje you got going" He said he just smiled and didn't know what to say. But nothing came of it. I personally wouldn't have a room smelling of plants and also have a repair man come round.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2010)

InsaneBongHit said:


> Best idea is to rent through a letting agency, usually means the landlord doesn't have much time to sort out the renting themselves. See if the landlord owns any other properties. Who the previous occupants were and the reason they left. If the landlord owns any other properties, and if he goes abroad. I would just blatantly say to them. They don't snoop round do they ? it's just I have rented before and the landlord used to sneak in when I was out, it was a bit creepy. <--- these are the kind of things I would ask... TBH even if I wasn't growing I would ask these questions, who wants some weirdo having a key to the place where you live ? You don't have some guy following you and going into the car when your in the shops after you rent a rental car, that would be weird. If they don't trust you they shouldn't rent their house to you. A rental agreement is an agreement of mutual trust IMO you don't need some perv snooping round your property when out. I would change the locks also that way if they ever do come round and your not in and they ask why the locks are change you have a legal right to tell them to f*** off for 24hours, in which time you can get your shit together and get out. Most people are brainwashed sheep if they see a grow op they will think you're some kind of alien.
> 
> PS: get a council house/flat. Then no 1 checks. My cousin got a 1 bed flat, and I'm soon to convert that shit into a nice big sog op.


So if I go through a letting agency I have a legal right to 24 hours notice. I remember that.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i have to disagree with bonghit a little here DON'T go through a letting agent it's in the contract that if the property is at risk they can enter without your permission, this is intended for leaking pipes,roofs etc but they will want to inspect it at least once every 6 months and if any of the neighbours report strange happenings you'll receive a letter with an inspection notice for the next day. they don't need you to be at the property for an inspection this happened to me after i had a couple of probs on the last inspection. so far i've had nothing but probs the noiler packed in in the spare room where my tent was full in veg, had to hide them in the kitchen, when i first moved in had an inspectiom had to put them in the wardrobe and lie on the bed with my arse hanging out with the misses saying i was ill and the last time i only had a couple of young 1s so put them out the back, everytime i had to dismantle everything first thing and then wait for them to come and go and then get it back together as fast as possible. honestly mate going through a letting agents is nothing but a nightmare i'm currently looking to go private at least if they do catch you you can try and talk, reason, bribe, threaten them. like insane bonghit said mate if you can get a council flat or house you'd be much better off i got mates who have been trying to get the council out for repairs for ages with no joy they moan and all i can think is lucky bastards lol


I know a council house is the best way to go but I'd be waiting years for one.


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Jul 16, 2010)

I wouldn't take my words as gospel, just some ideas. Always go over the contract with a fine tooth comb. Take notes from Dragon they seem to have done well so far.


----------



## RicknChels (Jul 16, 2010)

fully agree with W Dragon, letting agents = nightmare, not worth the hassle at all. but if you're going to, definitelly change the locks, we had some guy try to enter on more than one occasion. if you're going to do it, be prepared to take your setup down within a day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2010)

Nobody has the right to enter any property where somebody else is the legal tennant without permission from the tennant,no landlord, no agency, no copper (that's why they get warrent's), NOBODY.
If you rent a property then changing the locks when you move in should be standard practice,you don't have to give anybody a key untill you move out.
If the contract has the "in case of hazard/danger" clause,then request it to be taken out before you sign it and if you don't but you change the locks and they want to come in then they have to break your door down = criminal damage/burglary, i don't care who "OWNS" the property if your name is on the contract then you have the rights not the owner/vendor.
Don't get bullied by pre-written standard tennancy agreements,if you don't like it then negotiate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2010)

And you're all misunderstanding the "24 hours notice" thing, yes they have to give you 24 hours notice (in writing) of an intention to visit but you don't have to let them in if you don't want, nobody "TELLS" me anything they "ASK", if I say no fuck em.

And i'll say it again, the only thing that let's somebody into another mans property without permission is a court issued warrant!
(or the firemans axe,if there is smoke coming out of the windows).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyways, I got some Bubblebags (the best thing since sliced bread!) from EBay, £28 and a fookin bargain!
It's a 5 bag kit (not official Bubblebags) that comes with a 220 work bag, a 160, a 120, a 75, a 20 and a free pressing screen thrown in (very usefull).
I take the 120 out and keep everything from 160 to 75 (more yield this way but it's not full melt) and it makes killer hashish.

View attachment 1052974View attachment 1052982View attachment 1052987View attachment 1052994View attachment 1053004View attachment 1053006 
It took 2 hour's of work and 15 mins of pressing to get the final product,the bags have paid for themself after this first go less than 0.1 in a pipe will keep me baked for a good 10 hours.
The rest of the "Henry" is going towards my supplies for The Prodigy on Saturday,and i know you're all jealous.
View attachment 1053005 65.000 People and SOLD OUT! ​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, toughening up the old stomach, trying to deflect ninja swords! that's some crazy tough skin on those blokes. It wasn't an age issue, so not consuming related, i genuinely think they thought i was gonna have a big of hack n slash  that's all in the past luv
> 
> Bonghit: I have to say i did not have the most ideal experience with basement lighting. The order went though ok, the order arrived no problem, except a. the box had a big ass "BASEMENTLIGHTING LTD" sticker on it which wasn't too subtle haha, and b. i ordered a 200w CFL from them and received the 300w, which was fine, but then summer came, so had to buy a new lower power bulb (no extraction in my tent )
> 
> ...


I sell 21 day matured steak at work everyday,eat them at least once a week.
I'll go halfs with you,lol.


----------



## likalotapus11 (Jul 19, 2010)

any one know of a heavy yielding sativa that grows well in the u.k. outdoors
cheers

have been reading about columbian skies but yet to hear anyone be successfull with it


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

Yorkshireman, there are more situations than "fire" that allow people into your house without a court warrant, if you were to give me your address, there are huge odds saying i could have a policeman knock your front door in by the morning, as has happened to myself on occasion. Also simply telling your landlord to bugger off after he's served written notice, well, you are most likely denying him reasonable entry, and he will goto court for an order and he will win


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 19, 2010)

North of england blue's 180 ozzy jack herer 180/225 fucking madness,I have grown in every which way that counts i had ago with every sytem thats been around,But i'm looking for abit of advice guys i thinking of makeing a wilma pot system 4 pot's has i grow big 6/7 ft finnished plant.But it has been that long since i have done this i'm a little paniced or parah,Parah me taking about me were'nt ya lol.The shop bought wilma systems just will not suite my needs too close togeather the pots i need room around the plant's for max light penatration.I have a the sytem made did it my self easy to do even a plant pot could do it one has me lol,So i will go into the details i have two trays that fit my room perfect was looking for one but could not get the right size so i have gone for 2 trays 4ft long by 2 ft wide by 6 ince deep.I have run a over spill from both trays that will take any water that has come out of the 10 ltr tubs wilma pot's from the trays back into the nutreint tub i have put some fine pie gorge over the hole to stop any large particles getting back into tank.I have apump from a n.f.t sytem and another that is larger if need needed.I have always used coco or bio bizz the last time i did this,but this time i thinking of useing clay balls.the thing that is keeping me a lille uncertain is will the roots sytem recive water enougth so they don't dry out.i was gonna get 4 of them spikes that you put into the cubes.Aso how many time's will i have to have the sytem feeding for at any time.I have a fishtank heater in with the tank and a airration stone but i am one that is not affarid of work so i will be emtying the nutes into a seperate tub at the end of ever week then refilling with fresh and some migh say that this is a waste but i pull 9 max 7 min of each set of 4 that i do so i don't mind a little waste far better than getting problems with ph and salt build up even cf reading going through the roof has i have noticed that if the resiviour is big the plants ometime's just take in water and the nutrient levels soar way high so i like to do the weekly thing.Send any responce's through private messages please dudes Just worrying will the roots get all te moisturethey need from 1 drip tube in the clay pellets how many times aday do u feed....................tyke/...................


----------



## Markmandude (Jul 19, 2010)

Thought I'd drop by and say hi!  Got a few girls outdoors, planted far too early this year and they're getting a little too big! Having some little bastard insect problems at the moment but getting there. 

Anyone else fed up of the constant rain? Forecast is for another week of it at least


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

Howdy Mark, for some reason i read your name and it reads back as marmaduke. Big plants = big yield, sod the farmers and landowners, big plants need to be done!

Another week? bloody hell! No rain at present, just grey clouds and winds, yet at the same time silly hot and humid! went out in a fleece thinking i would be a little chilly, wrongo!


----------



## Markmandude (Jul 19, 2010)

Marmaduke LOL! Can't say I was disappointed once I found a new spot for my big uns am quite looking forward to a bountiful harvest  (if those bugs do any more damage THAT'S IT the whole garden is getting paved over little sods). 

Yeah man it's evil this heat, just can't escape it, we need some good wind to blow it over.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yorkshireman, there are more situations than "fire" that allow people into your house without a court warrant, if you were to give me your address, there are huge odds saying i could have a policeman knock your front door in by the morning, as has happened to myself on occasion. Also simply telling your landlord to bugger off after he's served written notice, well, you are most likely denying him reasonable entry, and he will goto court for an order and he will win


No,for a policeman to knock your door in he would have to have a warrant (they have to apply to a judge to get one),and the landlord as you say would need a court order (only for that scenario), niether of these things come without evidence/reasonable suspicion (maybe) of wrong doing. And niether of these things would get into the hands of anybody but the courts/police.
So landlord's and letting agent's still don't have the legal right to enter your property without permission.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

There are situations where the police do not need a search warrant. I have been unfortunate enough to have this occur to me in the past, and all it took for them to obtain the power was a member of the public placing a phone call.

Correct in landlords not being able to enter without permission, but if they want to enter there is no way you can stop them, only delay it.



Markmandude said:


> (if those bugs do any more damage THAT'S IT the whole garden is getting paved over little sods).


haha, i think i could imagine myself getting into a bug rage and flooding the place in concrete from a rented drivable mmixer haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2010)

a landlord can only serve written notice if you refuse to leave after a tennancy has contractually ended (they do it automaticly when one is coming close to an end,they have to by law but they may agree to another tannancy) or he want's to live in the house himself,if he want's to sell it he has to wait untill the end of the contract. At no point is he entitled to "reasonable entry" while your the contracted tennant it's your house,this is partly to combat "Rachmanism" a slum landlord in Londan back in the day Peter Rachman used to exploit tennants and come round with the boys and turf you out when ever he wanted cos he was the owner (in a nutshell).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2010)

There are no situations when police can come into your home without a warrant (unless you invite them in).
Whoever was on the end of that phone must have given enough information so that when presented to a judge the possibility of wrong doing was beyond reasonable doubt.
It sounds like you got grassed up.


----------



## mammal (Jul 19, 2010)

you know those american DIY hydroponics guides that claim to be able to buy everything in walmart for 'a couple of bucks' 

well i thought i'd give it a go with good old B&Q and other overpriced english shops.







tub: £15
tubing: £7
pump (this one i did get from ebay): £29
net pots and sprinkler (from a hydro shop): £5
airpump (from petsmart) £30

not including the nutrients thats £86. works out to $131. couple of bucks my arse.

works bloody well though.

[video=youtube;zAhZOtA8wzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAhZOtA8wzM[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

mammal that looks awesome! I also found the "couple of bucks" concept to be a teeny tiny bit flawed when i went shopping for bits and pieces.


----------



## tamjam69 (Jul 19, 2010)

i hope one of you guys could please help me, i am in need of a cool tube but dont want to pay the 40 quid ( sorry pound sign key on keyboard is broke lol ) for a proper one online.

obviously no pyrex bake a rounds here in the uk!! so could anyone point me in the right direction for a glass tube with a minimum diameter of 4 inches and around 18 inches in length. im pretty sure it has to be pyrex or tempered to handle the heat?

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## nif (Jul 20, 2010)

durban poison dutch passion its yeild is 1000 to 800 grams per plant grows perfect oudoors can get to a heigh of 9ft pure sativa hope this helps safe


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 20, 2010)

mammal said:


> you know those american DIY hydroponics guides that claim to be able to buy everything in walmart for 'a couple of bucks'
> 
> well i thought i'd give it a go with good old B&Q and other overpriced english shops.
> 
> ...


Hehe sweet set-up XD 'couple of bucks' idea is total bollocks over here, I got all my stuff from good ol' Homebase

Still cost me £80 or so. 




tamjam69 said:


> i hope one of you guys could please help me, i am in need of a cool tube but dont want to pay the 40 quid ( sorry pound sign key on keyboard is broke lol ) for a proper one online.
> 
> obviously no pyrex bake a rounds here in the uk!! so could anyone point me in the right direction for a glass tube with a minimum diameter of 4 inches and around 18 inches in length. im pretty sure it has to be pyrex or tempered to handle the heat?
> 
> anyone got any ideas?


eBay?

or

bodge one up with a sheet of perspex (bout £12 for 1m by 1m, from homebase ) some silicone sealant and a cheap reflector, then stick the extractor ducting pretty much into it.
though I don't actually know how heat resistant 4mm perspex and silicone sealant is.... XD


----------



## Cannaman C (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello uk growers ive been looking 4 u. How r we all??


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

Howdy Cannaman. Still recovering  i always tell myself i'll just have a few, but i always drink them all


----------



## Cannaman C (Jul 20, 2010)

im the same tip top i just have no self control lol. ill post sum pics of my girls on friday if thats cool?? Peace


----------



## likalotapus11 (Jul 20, 2010)

nif said:


> durban poison dutch passion its yeild is 1000 to 800 grams per plant grows perfect oudoors can get to a heigh of 9ft pure sativa hope this helps safe


anyone tried this in the uk outdoor with these results??


----------



## Cannaman C (Jul 21, 2010)

So whats every1 growing just now??


----------



## Yaaaldi (Jul 21, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you UK growers could help a first time UK grower out?

I'm planning on doing my first grow, but I'm at a bit of a loss with all the info out there. 

Could anyone link me to a comprehensive step by step guide that they can vouch for themselves? I'm also wondering what strains are the best for a first timer?


----------



## Vento (Jul 21, 2010)

Yaaaldi said:


> I was wondering if any of you UK growers could help a first time UK grower out?
> 
> I'm planning on doing my first grow, but I'm at a bit of a loss with all the info out there.
> 
> Could anyone link me to a comprehensive step by step guide that they can vouch for themselves? I'm also wondering what strains are the best for a first timer?


Hi Yaaaldi 

Welcome to RiU 

The internet is rammed full of guids on the basics of growing , Lots of diffrent info and opinions from lots of diffrent people , The key is to find your own way of growing but start with lots of reading , It requires time and effort on your part and its better to have as much knowlage as you can befor you start 

The Stickys here on this forum are a great place to start , This one should get you going >>> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html

Try watching some videos on basic grow room design and set up to .... Getting your enviroment right is key to a goood grow , And the sooner you start planning the better , You can then decide what equiptment you will need and the basics of your grow will start to take place ... The more you know now the better it will be when it comes to selecting the right things for you .

Find your space .... measure it up .... and go from there .

Here is a couple of links to basic step by step grow room constuction and the growing process , One for hydro .. One for Soil .

( I would recomend you start with soil for your first grow ... Better still Coco )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25BTuvs-AE8 Hydro 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3522676950230105924# Soil 

Hope this helps a bit ...

So recap ..... READ .... Plan .... Grow 



As for strains .... i have one recomendation and one only ... for first time or seasond grower ... " Flying Dutchman Pot Of Gold "

*Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Mostly indica
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Hindu Kush x Skunk #1
*Flowering Time :* Long
*Outdoor Harvest :* October
*Height :* Medium, Tall
*THC Level : * High
*Characteristics :* sweet hashish taste and an extremely potent physical effect

Go look at the write up for this strain ...You can't go wrong ! http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-flying-dutchmen-pot-of-gold/prod_249.html


Good luck ...and again ...Welcome to RiU


----------



## likalotapus11 (Jul 21, 2010)

anyone ordered seeds from DNA genetics?? speedy delivery etc?/


----------



## SimpleHomer (Jul 21, 2010)

Cannaman C said:


> So whats every1 growing just now??


hey peeps thought id pop in and say ello as im new to the board..

a mate gave me a plant bout 3/4 weeks ago aint got a clue what it is (some type of sativa) but it's been doing reasonably well under the uk sun whilst ive had it....well till the weather crapped out like it has for the last few days.


----------



## Yaaaldi (Jul 21, 2010)

cheers for the reply vento. I should have mentioned I'm going to be converting my closet into my 'garden', from what I have read autoflowering seeds will do better because of the lack of space I'm going to have. I'm worried that with a photoperiod strain and my first time grow I might accidently make the plant too big for the closet.

I think I'm going to go for fluorescent lights, but exactly how much light will I need in my closet for 2 or 3 autoflowering plants?


----------



## Cannaman C (Jul 21, 2010)

lookin good so far homer i hope the weathers good 2 ya good luck


----------



## SimpleHomer (Jul 21, 2010)

Cannaman C said:


> lookin good so far homer i hope the weathers good 2 ya good luck


cheers fella
gonna have to get it under some lights at some point just gotta try and figure out where im gonna do it...might take some cuttins too aint grown nothing for a long time hehehe.


----------



## Cannaman C (Jul 21, 2010)

sounds like a plan 2 me buddy. ill post sum pics on friday show u what i got going on.


----------



## Yaaaldi (Jul 21, 2010)

can anyone recommend a good place to get some lights for indoor growing in the UK?

I'm doing a closet grow and I plan on using fluorescent lights. The closet is 160x90x45 cm.

What size and wattage fluoro lights should I be looking at? 

Also how do I go about getting these things plugged into a conventional socket?

Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There are no situations when police can come into your home without a warrant (unless you invite them in).
> Whoever was on the end of that phone must have given enough information so that when presented to a judge the possibility of wrong doing was beyond reasonable doubt.
> It sounds like you got grassed up.


Cries for help or distress. It's a lot more vague than you think.


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 22, 2010)

Yaaaldi said:


> can anyone recommend a good place to get some lights for indoor growing in the UK?
> 
> I'm doing a closet grow and I plan on using fluorescent lights. The closet is 160x90x45 cm.
> 
> ...


Be Careful with a closet  heat is a big issue if you can't vent it properly like me, cooking my bloody plants 

I just went to the aquarium got 2, 45 watt plant growth blue'ish fluoro's but I've found a good place on the net, Greenshorticulture.co.uk they do pretty much everything, reasonably priced, I didn't shop around too much so you can probably get em cheaper elsewhere.

They also delivered next day 'cause I ordered before 4pm the day before which was mental quick,

And theres always B&Q for all your nute's mediums etc (I've found B&Q cheaper than hoebase, for stuff like that)

You may also want to think about a HPS or MH down the line when it comes for flowering.

And most lights you buy come with all the fittings and standard UK plug sockets connected to the ballasts.


before I started I just read... and read... and read and then didn't plan, then started growing.. and it went downhill from there lol back on track now tho.

hope that was useful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2010)

balls to baby CFLs get yaself a 300w (equivalent that is) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300w-dual-Spectrum-CFL-grow-light-lamp-for-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ270608122238QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=aae99dca1280a0e203c30ef3ff391398

it'll flower and veg


----------



## weedsmoka (Jul 22, 2010)

What are people views on the police helicopter and its thermol imaging camera????

how can you be sure your set up isnt giving off hot spots to them??? anyone have any good info on this?


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 22, 2010)

weedsmoka said:


> What are people views on the police helicopter and its thermol imaging camera????
> 
> how can you be sure your set up isnt giving off hot spots to them??? anyone have any good info on this?



theres been talking about this a bit earlier in this thread, try from about page 800, maybe before...

Don't think you can actually get done for just thermal the police need way more than that for a warrant... if they do ask just say you have an aquarium and your growing corals/reef stuff 'cause you need r8 high power lights for that.


----------



## weedsmoka (Jul 22, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> theres been talking about this a bit earlier in this thread, try from about page 800, maybe before...
> 
> Don't think you can actually get done for just thermal the police need way more than that for a warrant... if they do ask just say you have an aquarium and your growing corals/reef stuff 'cause you need r8 high power lights for that.


hey thanks or that. never thought of that. ur info could be priceless


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 22, 2010)

no worries! XD

I just remembered a story one of my mates told me, goes a little summin like this:

"ooh i saw so and so the other day an he told me he was growin an dealin an stuff, he was like 'I make £24,000 per month' off of one plant', I was like wow really"
just made me laugh, maybe cos she has a really essex kinda voice...

I swear even a Tree couldn't make that much doob  thats like a good 10lbs every month lol


----------



## weedsmoka (Jul 22, 2010)

haha. i was really suprised how cheap weed is around an about.

it costs 220 an oz round by mine!!


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 23, 2010)

Fuck me £220 its about £150 max for regular weed round here, if you want the named shit it's £180-£200


----------



## Yaaaldi (Jul 24, 2010)

can anyone reccomend some good soil for my first indoor grow? A lot of the threads I see mentioned brands we cant get here in the UK.

Also I'm a bit of a lost when it comes to nutrients. Not really sure what my plant needs and when. I'm only gonna be growing one plant to start so I don't wanna go crazy and invest in a ton of different nutrients. Is there a do it all nutrient throughout the whole grow cycle I can use?


----------



## kershivo (Jul 24, 2010)

2 of my plants are using bio-bizz soil (uk) and 2 of my other plants are using canna coco mix (uk), the 2 plants using the bio are outdoing the others by FAR.

bio-bizz do a range of nutrients for the soil aswell.

bio-grow (for vegging and flowering)
bio-bloom (for flowering)

everything is completley organic and seems to be working wonders for me so far.

the bio-bizz soil cost me £10 for 50litres.

bio grow and bloom are £10 each.


----------



## Yaaaldi (Jul 24, 2010)

should I mix the soil with anything first or is it pretty much good to go?

What about a soil I can pick up from homebase/B&Q? The delivery on the soil costs just as much as the soil itself which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## padster (Jul 24, 2010)

Yaaaldi said:


> can anyone reccomend some good soil for my first indoor grow? A lot of the threads I see mentioned brands we cant get here in the UK.
> 
> Also I'm a bit of a lost when it comes to nutrients. Not really sure what my plant needs and when. I'm only gonna be growing one plant to start so I don't wanna go crazy and invest in a ton of different nutrients. Is there a do it all nutrient throughout the whole grow cycle I can use?


How about considering an alternative to soil? 

I'd recommend reading up on a Hempy style grow using a medium of perlite and vermiculite at a 3/1 ratio. These can be bought real cheap in most wilkos(though i only found this out after paying a lot more in B&Q!). I'm trying this method for my first grow and both the plants and me are loving it!

As for nutes, GHE 3 part flora series work great if you don't mind mixing them up, think they were about £7 each of ebay plus postage. Plus whatever nutes you get you'll usually find plenty of tried and tested ratios for them on RIU...


----------



## bouche753 (Jul 24, 2010)

im using miracle gro moisture control soil (B&Q) with about 25% perlite(Homebase) and for nutes i started with bio bizz grow and bloom but now iv got top max and big bud 2 (all from ebay)


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had no problems with homebase multipurpose compost. Does the job nicely.

As for nutes, biobizz grow and bloom is all you really need to get you started. Search for the feed schedule online, and you're good to go.


----------



## bouche753 (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-foru...-Feeding-Chart


----------



## Geozander (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep biobiz is way to go. I use only biobiz products. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 25, 2010)

a soil mix i used with good success and would do again if i stopped going to the hydro shop for it is johnn innes no.2 7parts, perlite 1.5parts, and builders sand 1.5parts all bought from bnq it works out more expensive than bio bizz soil but works well enough i imagine you could keep the cost down further by scrapping the sand and adding extra perlite but i haven't tried it so can't vouch for it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Cries for help or distress. It's a lot more vague than you think.


Lol, dude don't fuck about if it's not black and white say so,it would have to be a pretty random scenario for it to happen and the chances of such a scenario (with any common sense) are so slim that it doesn't justify worry,cries for help or distress shouldn't be coming from a grow site for example.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 25, 2010)

weedsmoka said:


> What are people views on the police helicopter and its thermol imaging camera????
> 
> how can you be sure your set up isnt giving off hot spots to them??? anyone have any good info on this?


THERMAL IMAGING CAN ONLY SEE THE SURFACE TEPERATURE OF AN OBJECT.
If you get busted with it you can't read,or didn't think about it long enough.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, dude don't fuck about if it's not black and white say so,it would have to be a pretty random scenario for it to happen and the chances of such a scenario (with any common sense) are so slim that it doesn't justify worry,cries for help or distress shouldn't be coming from a grow site for example.


It is very simple. The police have the power to force entrey to save life. If a member of the public phones up the police and states that someone is about to commiut suicide, the police get involved and have power of entry. I have had this happen to myelf, from a phone call from someone 50 miles away.

There have been instances where growers have been busted due to a warning to the police of a suicide, leading to the discovery of a grow, as you say, the odds would be slim, but it happened and most likely as a tip off to the polic rom a rival than a caring friend, it is much easier to have the police go straight through a door for 1 reason, to go and find a farm, than it is to recieve a tip off that it is a grow house, they then need to go and find evidence.

While the chances are slim, they do happen, so it is better to know where you stand,at the time i figured bugger off, no warrant then you ent coming in, i found out otherwise.

and technically everything is slim as every single single item of evidence for a warrant can be jsutified in 2 seconds to a judge on their own, but add them all together and you find yourself with a warrant


----------



## vic? (Jul 26, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> THERMAL IMAGING CAN ONLY SEE THE SURFACE TEPERATURE OF AN OBJECT.
> If you get busted with it you can't read,or didn't think about it long enough.


Ha ha! Funny!


----------



## vic? (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh. . . . Hello UK growers!


----------



## sneaker69 (Jul 26, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> theres been talking about this a bit earlier in this thread, try from about page 800, maybe before...
> 
> Don't think you can actually get done for just thermal the police need way more than that for a warrant... if they do ask just say you have an aquarium and your growing corals/reef stuff 'cause you need r8 high power lights for that.


Could we see the aquarium?
No!
Why no?
Cause I'm growing weed now FUCK OFF!


----------



## ffilps (Jul 26, 2010)

kershivo said:


> mines on a pay as you go meter...it costs me around 12-14 per week to run a 600w hps with fans. Thats including all other household items aswell though. I got a digital ballast which helped out a bit.
> 
> so if i switch that breaker i can tell if its broken because the credit will still decrease?



It will still decrease because you pay a higher rate for having a meter as opposed to no pay and go meter. . . . you pay for the privalage of not having to pay for energy if you don't need it if you get my meaning.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2010)

sneaker69 said:


> Could we see the aquarium?
> No!
> Why no?
> Cause I'm growing weed now FUCK OFF!


If they are asking, then they don't have a warrant, which means it's none of their business and don't need to be given any answer to why not


----------



## wiiiiggles (Jul 26, 2010)

my grow im doin at the moment at the top of a forest, AND I LIVE IN WALES, the strain is AMS from greenhouse seed co, the weed where i live is great and costs 25 an eighth, old school shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It is very simple. The police have the power to force entrey to save life. If a member of the public phones up the police and states that someone is about to commiut suicide, the police get involved and have power of entry. I have had this happen to myelf, from a phone call from someone 50 miles away.
> 
> There have been instances where growers have been busted due to a warning to the police of a suicide, leading to the discovery of a grow, as you say, the odds would be slim, but it happened and most likely as a tip off to the polic rom a rival than a caring friend, it is much easier to have the police go straight through a door for 1 reason, to go and find a farm, than it is to recieve a tip off that it is a grow house, they then need to go and find evidence.
> 
> ...


The conversation was about the best place to rent a gaff for the purpose of growing weed, private landlord or letting agency.
1) How the fuck does the other person know the address?
2) What the fuck are you doing living there? 
3) Why is it in your name? (just in case)
4) They would still need a warrant,this means the person knows you pretty well for the police not to consider it a prank call (remember the magic words "beyond reasonable doubt").
Fail on all counts,like i said common sense.


----------



## Spanishfly (Jul 26, 2010)

Geozander said:


> Yep biobiz is way to go. I use only biobiz products. Never had a problem with it.


I use Bio-Canna. Biobiz is available locally, but is a lot less concentrated.


View attachment 1065831

Hey why is this pic not showing? If I EDIT the post it is there.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2010)

The police do not need a warrant so save a life. That is as simple as i can put it.




oh, and "beyond reasonable doubts" it's more like "must have reasonable grounds" and that is quoted straight from the government website..

I'm simply stating some experience i've had and reading from a list explaining police powers, that seems like some basic common sense to me


----------



## teddy2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

200 a oz in wales 4 the good stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> The police do not need a warrant so save a life. That is as simple as i can put it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are getting "beyond resonable doubt" and "have resonable grounds" very very mixed up,think about it.
To get a warrent of entry the evidence must prove "beyond reasonable doubt" that an offence is being or about to be commited, that's why when in magistrates court you have 3 judges (odd number) and in crown you are tried by a jury of 13 of your peers (odd number),it must be a majority vote (beyond reasonable doubt).

I hope you don't experience similar events ever again.
you're curcumstances were unfortunate but could have been avoided,if you don't live at the grow site and you don't tell anybody then this very random scenario could never happen,ever!

Know you're rights.


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 27, 2010)

I think what TTT is saying, is it's true you can't enter a property without a warrant etc but in *the context he is describing*, you can, for instance there is some sort of emergency someone dying (whether they are or not or in TTT's case someone phoning from goodness knows where) if the police were to knock and 'know' from said phone call that you may be unconscious or dying they may enter as with the ambulance and fire brigade, its just bad luck if that happens and they stumble on your grow because of some douche making a phone prank call...

but what I understand that your saying is they can't enter no matter what, which is also true but given the above circumstances has its various waivers, as to what the police/ambulance/fire brigade believe to be reasonable, doesn't come down to whether you think its reasonable entry if they have reason to believe a life is in danger etc, they will come in.

sorry to intrude 

edit: don't most people live at their grow sites? cos i'd be damned if i could afford 2 rents and most people except commercial growers.. just curious


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You are getting "beyond resonable doubt" and "have resonable grounds" very very mixed up,think about it.
> To get a warrent of entry the evidence must prove "beyond reasonable doubt" that an offence is being or about to be commited, that's why when in magistrates court you have 3 judges (odd number) and in crown you are tried by a jury of 13 of your peers (odd number),it must be a majority vote (beyond reasonable doubt).


You're not listening. They do not need a warrant for this reason of entry.

I mean hell, they can force entry if you refuse to turn your music down after a complaint without the need for a warrant.

Matchbox has it right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> You're not listening. They do not need a warrant for this reason of entry.
> 
> I mean hell, they can force entry if you refuse to turn your music down after a complaint without the need for a warrant.
> 
> Matchbox has it right.


And that would be because it's a criminal offence to pollute with noise after 10pm,and if somebody complains about the noise then it becomes a public disturbance offence. Hence it has been proved beyond reasonable doubt that an offence is being commited, he's stood at you're front door and can hear the loud music!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> I think what TTT is saying, is it's true you can't enter a property without a warrant etc but in *the context he is describing*, you can, for instance there is some sort of emergency someone dying (whether they are or not or in TTT's case someone phoning from goodness knows where) if the police were to knock and 'know' from said phone call that you may be unconscious or dying they may enter as with the ambulance and fire brigade, its just bad luck if that happens and they stumble on your grow because of some douche making a phone prank call...
> 
> but what I understand that your saying is they can't enter no matter what, which is also true but given the above circumstances has its various waivers, as to what the police/ambulance/fire brigade believe to be reasonable, doesn't come down to whether you think its reasonable entry if they have reason to believe a life is in danger etc, they will come in.
> 
> ...


in the context of the original conversation,living at the property wasn't mentioned so the scenario was a bit fucking pedantic really.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2010)

And the point would be that it is another example of *where they do not need a judge aproved warrant*. The police do not always need a warrant to force entry into your house, that is all i am trying to say..


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 27, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> in the context of the original conversation,living at the property wasn't mentioned so the scenario was a bit fucking pedantic really.


lol actually 

posted by Airwave:
"I will soon be rented a two bedroom house in the UK. I plan on using one of the rooms for a grow."


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> lol actually
> 
> posted by Airwave:
> "I will soon be rented a two bedroom house in the UK. I plan on using one of the rooms for a grow."


Lol,i didn't see that i came in about 4-5 post after that.
But look at the original question,i answered it correctly.


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 27, 2010)

hehe well you both answered both sides, so its all good XD


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 27, 2010)

howdy peoples

anyone got any experience with mr nice seeds? i only read good things about the seedbank but wondered if any1 has grew any of the strains.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> anyone got any experience with mr nice seeds? i only read good things about the seedbank but wondered if any1 has grew any of the strains.


i know th4e black widows always out of stock lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

hahah yeah thats what im after too bro, good breeder shanti is tho sambo you wont go far wrong with any of their beans


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah thats what im after too bro, good breeder shanti is tho sambo you wont go far wrong with any of their beans


yeah thats what i was thinking, have never read a bad thing about mr nice seeds.

i got the critical mass you get 18 seeds it was my fist time with seeds been using clones for a couple of years managed to get 13 outa the 18 into plants i fuckd a couple up n a few i think were just week seed.

i just hope this C mas is the yielder ive read about.

hows your outdoor goin Don you ada look recently?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

hahah my outdoor well, you wouldnt believe it man, i was on a stag do last weekend and my cuz rocks up n while were talking drops it that he's found a couple of dope plants near where he goes mountainbiking n fishing, they were mine! of all the people to find them haha so i said if he left em id see him right. he'd already told his mate but not exactly where. theyll probably get half inched

said they were about waist high and starting to bud, its been 12 weeks in ground 5 from summer solstice so probs wont be ready for a while end of sept ish said they looked healthy enough.

good luck on the CMass man if your looking for weight and top notch kick check out potpimp.com for C99 F'3s


----------



## gidion (Jul 28, 2010)

Have just finished a 3 strain grow:
g13xHaze (superb)
Afghan #1 (so so)
Wild Thai (poor)

Am heading to Amsterdam in mid August to sample a few other strains and pick up some new seed.
Currently looking at the sensi Northern Lights and Jack Herer (neither cheap though at over £100 for 10 seeds).

Questions to fellow UK growers would be... recomendations.????
Should I be looking at some other strains?
My previous experience of smoking both of these strains left me unimpressed although I suspect that was more due to the coffee shop packaging fakes and naming them NL etc to sell.
Does anyone know the best place in dam to buy the real deal NL and Jack (weed)?
Any feedback from people who have grown these strains would be great too.

Us UK breeders really need to get organised seed wise. I'll be picking up 10 seeds for over £100 and there's no way I will need all 10. A trading system would be ideal.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

if your going looking for the best, try the expensive hash


----------



## noxzious (Jul 29, 2010)

gidion said:


> Have just finished a 3 strain grow:
> g13xHaze (superb)
> Afghan #1 (so so)
> Wild Thai (poor)
> ...


Purple Kush, Lemon Amnesia, NYC Diesel, The Hog 

Theres some good strains to try bro  ps: Your pm's dont work  Easy!


----------



## gidion (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations fellas. (no idea why pm's aren't working). 
Kush seems the in strain right now so will defo try that. 
Plan to pick up NL in every single shop I find it in. Will then report back as to whichcoffe shops carry the real deal (if any).


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

gidion said:


> Thanks for the recommendations fellas. (no idea why pm's aren't working).
> Kush seems the in strain right now so will defo try that.
> Plan to pick up NL in every single shop I find it in. Will then report back as to whichcoffe shops carry the real deal (if any).


think u need to have posted like 50 posts b4 ur pm is instated


----------



## Spanishfly (Jul 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> think u need to have posted like 50 posts b4 ur pm is instated


Well here´s another one then.


----------



## wiiiiggles (Jul 30, 2010)

so so true


----------



## padster (Jul 30, 2010)

Slight change of subject guys...

What do other uk growers find works well for curing? 

Coffee jars, jam jars, chicken tonite jars etc etc... 

Are these all suitable _mason_ jars? ....basically, is it just anything that shuts air tight?

Whadda u use...?


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jul 30, 2010)

I tend to use jam jars, with metal lids. Coffee jars usually aren't well sealed enough, and sometimes have a cardboard insert in the lid that can mold.

I did see "some proper" curing jars in argos that seem good for purpose, with glass lids and a clasp. I think they were about 10 quid for 4 (or it might have been 3).


----------



## padster (Jul 30, 2010)

Nocturn3 said:


> I tend to use jam jars, with metal lids. Coffee jars usually aren't well sealed enough, and sometimes have a cardboard insert in the lid that can mold.
> 
> I did see "some proper" curing jars in argos that seem good for purpose, with glass lids and a clasp. I think they were about 10 quid for 4 (or it might have been 3).


Thanx, +rep on quick response! i've been looking on ebay but they're expensive with shipping an all. Might pop to good ole wilkos to see what they got there. I would imagine jam jars could be a little small, but then i'm only on my 1st grow and might not need too much storage space anyway!


----------



## Safeguy (Jul 30, 2010)

Are these the ones "Nocturn3"??..... http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8426978/Trail/searchtext>JARS.htm


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 30, 2010)

asda do them for about 2.50 and they hold about 2 1/2 oz they're the same type as the 1's in argos just bigger, i put about an oz and a half in for quick cure/dry then fill them up, i'll be buying more from there next time i pop in got about 8 so far and a couple of the smaller 1's like the 1's in the argos link above but they're there just in case i run out of room and can't find the larger types i paid a pound each for the small 1's also in asda. not 100% what type they are but my mate said they got them in tesco aswell but they're a little more expensive. defo want to check asda cheapest i found so far


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, that's the ones.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Jul 30, 2010)

hey fellah's


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jul 30, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> asda do them for about 2.50 and they hold about 2 1/2 oz they're the same type as the 1's in argos just bigger, i put about an oz and a half in for quick cure/dry then fill them up, i'll be buying more from there next time i pop in got about 8 so far and a couple of the smaller 1's like the 1's in the argos link above but they're there just in case i run out of room and can't find the larger types i paid a pound each for the small 1's also in asda. not 100% what type they are but my mate said they got them in tesco aswell but they're a little more expensive. defo want to check asda cheapest i found so far


Good info, and sounds like they work out a fair bit cheaper than the argos ones.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 30, 2010)

i imagine so mate looking at mine i'd say it's about 3 little 1's to fill the larger type or there abouts, failing that there's a coffee called red mountain that has decent jars i don't know about air tight but the 1 i checked was water tight so i imagine they'd do the job and they're only a pound each? plus the coffees not to bad no nescafe but not bad none the less lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2010)

Howdy Killa Vanilla! How's it all going?

As to jars, i would say ikea, they do allll sizes and shapes, but then ikea isn't in any way cheap any more  still get as many free pencils as you can put in your pocket though


----------



## Safeguy (Jul 30, 2010)

Asda's it is then, yeah just been checkin em out... 1.5l jars £2 each.... http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp;jsessionid=+3JwjxT+th5mL+0-Dqma0g**.oses4067-atg01?trailSize=1&searchString=jars&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=88672
OR
1l for £1 each.... http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp;jsessionid=kklr93BvkqSLIaBJw1oaKQ**.oses4067-atg02?trailSize=1&searchString=jars&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=88103


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 30, 2010)

HAHA I remember competitions with my lil bro, how many pencils can you nick XD, whats your max so far lol I got 364 in my combats so millions of pockets!


----------



## padster (Jul 30, 2010)

Well thanx guys!

Great responses on the jar '?' ...the argos ones look the dogs! But i regularly shop in asda anyways so i'll have a ganders at what they got next time i'm in there.

To W.Dragon- just outta curiosity you mentioned you do an oz and a half quick cure/dry in your jars, could you elaborate on your method please? ...is that straight from plant with no hang drying or am i way off point?
Please excuse the noob grower in me but i can imagine that when my babies are ready to chop i'll be quite eager to sample the goods!

Or any other suggestions of drying methods? 
...with some sort of stealth in mind if possible. i saw one guy hanging it out on washing rack in the bedroom, i don't think the mrs would approve of that one.

I'll also add to that, that i'm not going thru this lengthy first time ordeal just to bung it in a microwave an smoke some worthless gange. Quality methods of drying would be preferable...


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 30, 2010)

padster said:


> Well thanx guys!
> 
> Great responses on the jar '?' ...the argos ones look the dogs! But i regularly shop in asda anyways so i'll have a ganders at what they got next time i'm in there.
> 
> ...


sorry mate my poor interpretation, there's loads of ways but i'll tell you what i do, i bought a drying basket type thing off ebay £20 i think, 8tier round pretty big, chop n trim all buds chuck'em in there put in the attic hung from joist 4inch inline fan and carbon filter about a ft away only put on if it gets to smelly generally the heat raising up through the house takes the smell up through the welsh slate roof so no need left in the dark and check every couple of days after a wk checked daily 12days roughly to dry the slower the better then they got into the jars and burped daily for about a wk and then .......done the longer it's in the jar and cured the better. should mention that when it's really dry in the jars it won't need opening daily any more just kept an eye on i can't go into details about proper long term storage because it doesn't last long enough mate. as to quick drying no matter what you do it'll be crappy i'm smoking some now i cut a bud up into little bits put it on tin foil and put it on top of my cooker with the grill on for 5mins took it off for 5 and repeated the process a few times it's not dry but if you brake it down and leave it for a day or 2 it'll get there, i did it yesterday and had a couple of joints tonight not the best but it was cut wks early 3-4 i think? not bad though. obviously though mate not every1 can dry it in an attic so it'll be different for every1 and with stealth you'll need a dedicated spot for chopping,drying it stinks mate especially if you have a few ounces, what have you got planned for it? if mine wasn't in the attic i'd dry it in the tents it was grown in with the fan and carbon filter on? i'm a bit stoned think i got it all lol 
with the jars i think i've been done on the little 1's there's no way they're half the size of my big 1's they only hold just over 1/2-3/4 of an oz ( asda the bastards ) lol


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Jul 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy Killa Vanilla! How's it all going?
> 
> As to jars, i would say ikea, they do allll sizes and shapes, but then ikea isn't in any way cheap any more  still get as many free pencils as you can put in your pocket though


thanks, i thought i was going to get ignored that would of hert my feelings 

its goin alright my friend, hows your day


----------



## likalotapus11 (Jul 31, 2010)

planning to take soil to outdoor grow area, question for the uk growers what is a good soil?


----------



## wiiiiggles (Jul 31, 2010)

you want a good poting mix and if your not using nuts then somthing with perlite and other good dranage, if you can get any cow shit that will do nicely, but yeah somthin good and soft that roots can easely push through


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> thanks, i thought i was going to get ignored that would of hert my feelings
> 
> its goin alright my friend, hows your day


Enjoying the weekend with a nice smoke and lie in, 6 hour working week is tough on the mind and body


----------



## padster (Jul 31, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> asda do them for about 2.50 and they hold about 2 1/2 oz they're the same type as the 1's in argos just bigger, i put about an oz and a half in for quick cure/dry then fill them up, i'll be buying more from there next time i pop in got about 8 so far and a couple of the smaller 1's like the 1's in the argos link above but they're there just in case i run out of room and can't find the larger types i paid a pound each for the small 1's also in asda. not 100% what type they are but my mate said they got them in tesco aswell but they're a little more expensive. defo want to check asda cheapest i found so far


Just to say thanks on the asda tip, i got these 1.5ltr babies from there today for only £2 each! 


I just gotta hope i get as far as filling them now!


----------



## likalotapus11 (Jul 31, 2010)

wiiiiggles said:


> you want a good poting mix and if your not using nuts then somthing with perlite and other good dranage, if you can get any cow shit that will do nicely, but yeah somthin good and soft that roots can easely push through


cheers really looking for a brand to buy from focus etc, then can add whatever after (looking for the base)


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2010)

likalotapus11 said:


> cheers really looking for a brand to buy from focus etc, then can add whatever after (looking for the base)


John Innes no. 2 is good. mix it in with some 5mm sand and some vermiculite/perlite.


----------



## gidion (Jul 31, 2010)

John Lewis do some pretty cheap Kilner jars......
Soil wise I use Coco canna personally. If planting outdoors though then any soil will do(it is a weed after all).

12 days until my trip, have decided to hit the following shops:
The Doors
Dampkring (OG Kush)
Greenhouse (Super Lemon Haze)
Barneys (G13 Haze)

All of these are pretty near to central station and should help me kill the early hours before I can check in.

On the walk to my hotel I shall be visiting:
Amnesia
Grey Area

After checking in it's onto:
Abraxas
Sensi seed shop
Dolphins (White Dolphin)

Then back to my hotel balcony to get baked and review what I've picked up.
Will pick up Northern Lights and Jack Herrer at any shop I find it (to compare and find the best). Also looking for some decent hash......


----------



## likalotapus11 (Aug 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> John Innes no. 2 is good. mix it in with some 5mm sand and some vermiculite/perlite.


cheers.. exactly answer was looking for nice one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

steak and beer for breakfast! fuck yeah time for a jake


----------



## Safeguy (Aug 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> John Innes no. 2 is good. mix it in with some 5mm sand and some vermiculite/perlite.



Tip Top Toker has got it spot on.... Im currently using JI #2 with a extra mix of perlite & verm and plants r thriving.


----------



## weedsmoka (Aug 1, 2010)

does anyone know anything about humidifiers? Im looking for one that is fairly cheap and sets the humidity level and stays at that level.

any suggestions?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2010)

Don ya bastard, each thread i open is you dancing around wtih steaks!

Gidion, see if you can find the afe bluebird, veryyyyyyyyy comfortable, great smokes and great toasties!


----------



## Franco22 (Aug 1, 2010)

gidion said:


> John Lewis do some pretty cheap Kilner jars......
> Soil wise I use Coco canna personally. If planting outdoors though then any soil will do(it is a weed after all).
> 
> 12 days until my trip, have decided to hit the following shops:
> ...


 

Strange choice of shops to visit. You've not included some of the better one's, but thats just my opinion from the 7 times I've been.

Greenhouse effect - Warmoesstraat (parallel with Damrak) Good selection of green although its a bit on the small side.
Kadinsky's - Rosmarijnsteeq (Bit of pain to find, down the shooping street and do a right) As above
Bluebird - Sint Antoniesbreestraat (A bit of a walk, walk down damrak to dam square, do a left and keep heading, its not the easiest to find) Its has a brilliant selection of both green and hash.

Also, Grey matter has some good stuff too. If you're talking about the Abraxas on Spuistraat then I think I remember getting some real nice orange bud there.

After about 4-5 Joints its all the same anyway to be fair, super high.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

weedsmoka said:


> does anyone know anything about humidifiers? Im looking for one that is fairly cheap and sets the humidity level and stays at that level.
> 
> any suggestions?


to get one that has a thermostat is gpoing to be fairly expensivee any one you get. id recommend a normal one without and a cheapo timer to regulate on/off for the same effect


----------



## gidion (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers fellas.
Have to admit, I'd never heard of bluebird or Kadinskys. Will definitely check them out though.
I assumed greenhouse effect was just another branch of the greenhouse (hence i was just picking the one that was closest).
In terms of the others, Barneys and Dolphin Id certainly recommend (g13 Haze & White dolphin are a must).
The others were just a mix of those with good reviews and/or large menu's.

On a side question, does anybody here grow?
Have a soil mix (cana coco) that is watered via the autoPot watering system (pretty much drip feed to base of pot). All this is linked to a 47litre tank.
Just facing confusion over whether it's ok, during nutrient time, to dump the nutes into the main tank, therefore having nutes delivered to base of pot daily. Or whether it should just be water delivered daily with the nute solution added only on 1-2 days of the week.(wrong section to ask maybe).


----------



## Franco22 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bluebird is a defo. You sound like you know what you want though, I'm a bit out of touch with the new strains. I've not been since they banned tobacco smoke, but by all accounts the dutch are not taking to the smoking ban on the whole so I'm interested to check it out. Planning a trip in the next month or two. My tip, take photos, otherwise it can be a bit of a blurrrrr.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a friend who visited me shortly after a trip to Amsterdam about a fortnight ago, i asked him about the tobacco ban, and he didn't know what i meant, he had just rolled up and smoked his joints as he nomally would, noone commented.


----------



## gidion (Aug 1, 2010)

yep. Tobacco ban made no difference, apart from the shops now have pots filled with tobacco substitutes if you want to use them. 
Last time round I just kept my fag packet off the table, otherwise just proceed as normal.

So is the greenhouse effect seperate from the greenhouse chain?


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 1, 2010)

I went bak in may and some places had substitutes and some told me 2 keep it on the low ( nothing beats having a big bag of green on the table then hiding ur cigs ) I won't b goin again until the pound sorts its self out, ur lookin at about £10 a gram and £2 a drink


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

gidion said:


> Cheers fellas.
> Have to admit, I'd never heard of bluebird or Kadinskys. Will definitely check them out though.
> I assumed greenhouse effect was just another branch of the greenhouse (hence i was just picking the one that was closest).
> In terms of the others, Barneys and Dolphin Id certainly recommend (g13 Haze & White dolphin are a must).
> ...


Yeah just fill the res up with the nutes maybe check the ph etc over the course of the week but no reason not to pump the nutes every water. depends on the nutes your using really. if your on the canna range i think they say to feed every water.

check out hill street blues cafe for one. write some shit on the walls!


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 2, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> I went bak in may and some places had substitutes and some told me 2 keep it on the low ( nothing beats having a big bag of green on the table then hiding ur cigs ) I won't b goin again until the pound sorts its self out, ur lookin at about £10 a gram and £2 a drink


 Hi, all UK Growers! Just thought i would add i just got back from Dam 3 weeks ago and been 3 times in last 9 months. Most places will ignore you using tobacco, just dont have pkt lying on table! But ye! The Euro is killing us just now! 12 Quid a g for good grade!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

ill take the pepsi challenge with the amsterdam dope any day of the week. haha


----------



## nif (Aug 3, 2010)

hi can any1 help growing ducth passion durban poison its about 5ft n half foot nw bin growing since start of may.this morning wen i went to check on my plant it looked like it hadnt woken up usally all the leafs are up but this morning they wernt wots gone wrong? im watering every 2-3 days growing in a 100ltr pot outdoors???????????????????????


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 3, 2010)

hi fokes not been on in a while due to moving house but starting to build my grow again and my plan o action is to run all my babys straight under 12/12 from seed . so its only 1 room needed and less electricity need .

all this is just for personal smoke so hoping to harvest 3 plants every 3 weeks 9 plants in room at any one time in 3 different stages been told to expect and oz per plant ..............

my big question is what strain gave use the highest yield and best smoke ?


----------



## Yaaaldi (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone having a hard time getting good green where there at?

im in glasgow and cant seem to find any good weed out there. anyone else?

i've only just started my plants and i'm dying for a good smoke.


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 4, 2010)

I have that problem round here... only weed I can get is just useless, theres no (real) named shit about as far as I know its just people sellin shit bush weed as super skunk and all that jazz.


and scottish lad, Try Critical mass, I aint got that far yet but its sposed to be stupidly high yield.


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 4, 2010)

and scottish lad, Try Critical mass, I aint got that far yet but its sposed to be stupidly high yield.[/QUOTE]


i will have a wee look at the seeds 

do you know if the smoke is good ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2010)

I've seen named weed in this area 1 time, and that was questionable, but who needs anmes, if it get's you baked it's done it's job. I've only come across weed that doesn't really do too much a couple of times.


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 4, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> i will have a wee look at the seeds
> 
> do you know if the smoke is good ?


nope not yet, haven't put mine onto flower yet XD


'spose it all gets you high, just some stuff you need more..


----------



## gidion (Aug 4, 2010)

I was looking at the LED ranges the other night and thinking of going with one of the 120W strips.
Anyone have any experience?

Im pretty sure im running a 250W HPS (cant remember if 250 or 400 but pretty sure its the former) so the thoughts are to replace that. What happens when 1 or 2 LEDs die out (can they be replaced)?


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 5, 2010)

If its under warranty you can just get a new unit, and I'm sure its not too difficult to replace them urself... dont hold me to that 

Where you thinking of getting it from? a word of warning, DON'T go with CTLEDLIGHT.co.uk (at the time they seemed legit and reputable, and useful cos they were UK based) I brought one from there and well they are just bad, poor customer service etc and still haven't got it after 4 weeks...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

I hate starting seeds in rockwool!


----------



## Airwave (Aug 5, 2010)

Anybody in the UK want to swap their 250w sodium ballast for my 400w MH ballast?


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Will our new goverment legalize or decriminalize weed?


----------



## gidion (Aug 5, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> If its under warranty you can just get a new unit, and I'm sure its not too difficult to replace them urself... dont hold me to that
> 
> Where you thinking of getting it from? a word of warning, DON'T go with CTLEDLIGHT.co.uk (at the time they seemed legit and reputable, and useful cos they were UK based) I brought one from there and well they are just bad, poor customer service etc and still haven't got it after 4 weeks...



Cheers Matchbox, CTLEDLIGHT were on my list (promptly removed).
The others were:
hg-hydroponics
growlightuk
ledgrowlamps

My grow room is soon to move to the attic so anything that can help keep my temps down will be handy (at points this summer they've hit 35C just in the bedroom).
If it is true that a 120W LED can outperform a 250W HPS (in growth terms) then that's also a big plus (if true!) as I want to up myself to 400-600W but without the extra bills and heat issues.

May go drop a thread on the grow room setup section.


----------



## gidion (Aug 5, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Will our new goverment legalize or decriminalize weed?


Neither.
Even the Dutch are cracking down.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 5, 2010)

Right. the other day a delivary man from tnt come to pick up some drums from my dad to go to germany and the guy walked round to the back door ( why didnt he use the front?) and in our backyard thers 4 purple jems lowryders fairly visible, and my brother answered the door and as he called for my dad this guy walked around a few steps and took a closer look at them ( who knos how long he could have been out there) and today a blue and yellow ( pretty sure copper chopper) flew directly over our house and it didnt seem to far away, you guys think this guy might of ratted? or would this chopper have just been flying over for whatever reason, the house is in the country with only a few other houses around... now im gettttin mega fucking para 

what you guys think ?


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 5, 2010)

Stinker, they would have sent a car - choppers are pricey.


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 5, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Will our new goverment legalize or decriminalize weed?


I understand that Call Me Dave enjoyed a toke in his student days.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 5, 2010)

so it was probly just flying over then?


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 5, 2010)

but have got a 600 a 400 in my basement i dont kno if the heat would have shown up and hopefully that not what they were trying


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 5, 2010)

gidion said:


> Neither.
> Even the Dutch are cracking down.


i havent heard that and im sure they wouldnt as it creates such a huge revenue for them and there heroin problem hasent increased in the last 10 years where as ours has increased by 75%!
did you not see the programme on channel 4 on monday "our drugs war" it raised some huge points, it continues for the next 2 mondays at 8pm if your interested.
I also read on the gardian web site that just before the general election a report from the lib dems got out and it explained that they were planning to decriminalize it and have dispenceries and coffe shops similar to amsterdam as it would create huge income for the goverment and help with hard times, they are part of our new coalition goverment!!!
If anything id say we are closer than ever to have some sort of relaxation regarding cannabis, i still dont hold out much hope but i really do think its possible, if anyone was going to it would be cameron, hes smoked it himself and has already expressed interest in its medical uses!

Support your right for freedom sign the cannabis challenge and help to get it legalized in the uk here: http://www.lca-uk.org/node/7


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

The cracking down in holland at the moment is just really one town on the borders. The residents were involved in not wanting it for sale as they were getting fed up of the hoards trampling through just to grab a cheeky lb and head back where they came from. As Millerboy sais, it just creates too much revenue, let alone secondary revenue. Take weed out of the tourist equation and you suddenly lose let's just pretend 50% of your tourists, whom also ate at restaurants, nailed hookers and generally spent a lot of money around the cities.

With regard to the LED's, from what i've read from other users, they only really seem to be of much point if you opt for the high end expensive 600w versions, and then the reasoning is more power than light. It's a crap situation, they are too expensive so noone buys them, and because noone buys them they can't bring costs down or put more money into R&D.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> The cracking down in holland at the moment is just really one town on the borders. The residents were involved in not wanting it for sale as they were getting fed up of the hoards trampling through just to grab a cheeky lb and head back where they came from. As Millerboy sais, it just creates too much revenue, let alone secondary revenue. Take weed out of the tourist equation and you suddenly lose let's just pretend 50% of your tourists, whom also ate at restaurants, nailed hookers and generally spent a lot of money around the cities.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Technicaly speaking though if it was leagalized in the uk then holland would lose out big time any way as im sure much of europe and america would follow suit. just like we would if america legalized it etc.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > The cracking down in holland at the moment is just really one town on the borders. The residents were involved in not wanting it for sale as they were getting fed up of the hoards trampling through just to grab a cheeky lb and head back where they came from. As Millerboy sais, it just creates too much revenue, let alone secondary revenue. Take weed out of the tourist equation and you suddenly lose let's just pretend 50% of your tourists, whom also ate at restaurants, nailed hookers and generally spent a lot of money around the cities.
> ...


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> milllerboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and no for me. where i go on ohllidya is largely decided on the culture language history and people etc, but if there is cannabis available, then that gives it like 20 points for freeeee, and it becomes an attractive destination, if i knew i could get cannabis all around europe, i would be soooooo much more willing to jump on random planes and explore (my issue is that if i find the most amazingly beautiful place etc, all i want to do is christen the day and location with a big joint  really apreciate that view)
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

I just told everyone i was going to Paris


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I just told everyone i was going to Paris


if they legalizes it you could go anywhere witout raising an eye brow lol


----------



## gidion (Aug 5, 2010)

In cracking down I also meant the issue of closing down coffee shops alongside the current ruling of granting no new licences (i.e. When a shop goes out of business, it wont be replaced).

Agree though, it would hit their tourism big time.

I think it's more likely though that the UK government will up VAT (as an emergency measure, though it will NEVER come back down).
Up tax on petrol, booze, fags (again, with it NEVER coming back down).
Alongside that we'll all be working until 90 

I really wouldn't get excited about the current government. All we voted for was the name we get to call them by (as in the end, they all be the same).


----------



## gidion (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a tricky question for you all.

How do I work out what my HPS bulb is? (250W or 400W).
I no longer have any of the packaging for either the bulb or the ballast.

Reason I ask is, If it is 250W I want to up it to 400W (if I go against the LED idea). To up it, I need to know whether the ballast can handle it or not.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

right now all i know is DO YOU HAVE ANY RUSTY SPOONS?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

gidion said:


> Here's a tricky question for you all.
> 
> How do I work out what my HPS bulb is? (250W or 400W).
> I no longer have any of the packaging for either the bulb or the ballast.
> ...


it will probably have it written on the bulb man. i wouldnt whack a 400 in without a 400 ballast its asking for bother. a new 600w setup ballast reflecter and all will only run you 70 bar ish on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COMPLETE-600w-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-HPS-SUNMASTER-LAMP-/230505768878?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35ab36e7ae


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought some stuff online, It has shown up on my statement as "HYDROPONICS" something or other. I ordered from this shop before and it said something different so I thought no sweat ordering from my card until I saw "HYDROPONICS" on my online statement. My bank manager knows me and doesn't like me because of my bro. Do I have anything to worry about having "HYDROPONICS" on my credit card here in the UK ?


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 6, 2010)

lol of course not... what plants can you grow hydroponically? every plant know to man! XD

plus I'm sure your bank manager can't actually look at your statements, only an accountant if you've paid one to sort out your books etc.


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

InsaneBongHit said:


> I bought some stuff online, It has shown up on my statement as "HYDROPONICS" something or other. I ordered from this shop before and it said something different so I thought no sweat ordering from my card until I saw "HYDROPONICS" on my online statement. My bank manager knows me and doesn't like me because of my bro. Do I have anything to worry about having "HYDROPONICS" on my credit card here in the UK ?


I think quite often that we get more para because we know it's dodgy, but that doesn't always mean that others see it as dodgy too. As matchbox quite rightly points out, other people have legit reasons to buy from hydroponic stores and i bet they don't give 2 fooks about it being on their statements.

I had a similar para yesterday. I'd bought some scientific scales, only asda ones, just to get a rough idea of my harvest. Then i went and left them in my motor and took it to a garage for some repair work. As soon as i realised i was stressing over it! 
Then i remembered i hadn't turned my stereo off and the 1st thing they'd of heard when puttin key in was some recent eminem mix tape i was checkin out. Well i put these two things together and got panicky, scales, gangsta rap, guilty concious or what?! I was only expecting to lose the motor for a day, they had it two. My mind had images of all sorts of forensic teams going over the motor and a raid the following morning.

They were just waiting on a part. No raid, no funny business when i picked it up, sound. Morale of the story - Don't Panic! ...and if you start to panic ffs don't start chonging heavy cos it'll only make things worse!


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 6, 2010)

Padster ....... I think quite often that we get more para because we know it's dodgy

totally agree with you it,s just the para from the good weed we grow and smoke is play para games with our minds lol .


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> Padster ....... I think quite often that we get more para because we know it's dodgy
> 
> totally agree with you it,s just the para from the good weed we grow and smoke is play para games with our minds lol .


Yeah, there's pure irony in the fact that we get para growing it just to get more para from the end product. Either way it's all in the mind and just by recognising that fact then you're half way to overcoming the problem...


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks padster, I just wondered because I have been busted before, would that mean they could say the equipment must be for a certain kind of grow.

As for mechanics I know loads of mechanics and every single 1 of them that I know of takes drugs, in either the form of weed or the form of coke and or pills. I actually know a weed head mechanic who used to service police vans. I remember him telling them about how he services these vans 1 day when we was talking to them after someone had crashed a car and ran off in our area. A few of us were at the scene and a couple coppers were sat in the van. Ironic bit is a weed head services police vans that have probably had weed heads in the back of them for possession


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

InsaneBongHit said:


> Thanks padster, I just wondered because I have been busted before, would that mean they could say the equipment must be for a certain kind of grow.


Not unless you're planning on taking your bank statement down the local cop shop for a good 'ole chin wag on your current financial affairs. Another post i read once put it quite plainly, if they're looking at stuff like your bank accounts, energy usage or intentionally flying copters over your house then chances are you're already FUBAR'd!

The other part of our para usually comes from things that are out of our control. Well, the answers in the question there! If it's out of our control why bother wasting time and energy worrying about it...


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Aug 6, 2010)

It's nice to get a perspective from someone with a level head. I guess my main worries were, what if someone from the bank who doesn't like me just made an anonymous phone call to the feds and said "he got weed" Does seem a bit silly to think that would happen but once in a while silly shit does happen. I have already been on with a grow for the past 8 months and nothing happened but I didn't buy a single grow item in that time as I got it second hand from an old buddy. I'm talking about orchids of course

As for weed making us para. I think that the para that comes with smoking weed is actually due to the fact that it's illegal and not simply the weed itself. If it was legal we would have less to be paranoid about.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

As you say, shit can and does happen, while it is perfectly legal for you to buy any grow equiptment from any hydroponic store, i still opt for stores that hide their identity like yourelf. One reason i never frequent ebay for grow kit, 1. i don't know who they are but most of the time, they'll just flag your bank statement with "joes hydroponic growstore!" etc.

Padster is correct though, if they've been granted the power to look through your bnk records, then they're pretty much just compiling evidence to back up an imminent search warrant etc.


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

Remember paranoia in small amounts can be your friend! I'd much rather have some of that than complacency, cos that'll get you caught.

Plus cheers for the +rep, ...tho for some reason it's not showed up as positive?? I don't get it sometimes, i apparently neg rep'd someone without knowing it once. i don't even see the option to neg rep someone, i just click rep and the approve section is always marked, and cannot be unmarked?? Prob just good old user error but if anyone can enlighten me it'd be welcome...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Grey/blue rep, can't tell, is from users who havn't reached a certain post count. Once they reach that they get to give green rep. Only moderators or paying members can give out negative rep.







cheese


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 6, 2010)

Can any1 on here get any cuttings for nice prices on here because prices of dank in souf east london are ridiculous. the last oz i bought cost me 240 bob that shits harsh even know it was some beautiful haze.


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers TTT!

Nice lookin cheese btw! I had a rare bit of that stuff come my way the other week, damn good smoke. Don't know how comparable it is too snow white yet but if it's half as good i'll be happy. I'll also be just as happy if my plants fill out anything close to that sucker of yours!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Ta man, unfortunately it's not filled out as good as i'd like, i made a booboo and didn't trim off as much as i should have prior to flowering so i have an ungodly amount of fluff to trim/hashify. Next grow is a SCROG, i'm just never happy with the final result.

Not tried snow white so i can't comment, sound like a nice one. I really want to get hold of some laveendar, i'm getting a bit bored of the cheese at the moment.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Grey/blue rep, can't tell, is from users who havn't reached a certain post count. Once they reach that they get to give green rep. Only moderators or paying members can give out negative rep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loving the 15 week cheese mate


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

second copper chopper flew over today was flying low again aswell, im getting realy para about thier flir technology any know how powerfull it is? and I know you said they would send a car but if the delivary man from TNT has snitched me up then are they now compiling evidence?


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

that cheese looks fucking tasty, Ive recently been given a cheese mom thats been going around its nice node spacing very bushy gd plant,
got loada clones of it gonna be putting it into flower in a weeks time


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> loving the 15 week cheese mate


Tis the 9 1/2 week cheese. !5 week bud below. Quite impressed by how alive it stayed living off of plain water for 5 weeks.







i only left a couple of buds on each plant to go for 15 weeks as it was purely a seed experiement which as should be expected doesn't appear to have worked.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

looks great u smoked any yet?


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Ta man, unfortunately it's not filled out as good as i'd like, i made a booboo and didn't trim off as much as i should have prior to flowering so i have an ungodly amount of fluff to trim/hashify. Next grow is a SCROG, i'm just never happy with the final result.
> 
> Not tried snow white so i can't comment, sound like a nice one. I really want to get hold of some laveendar, i'm getting a bit bored of the cheese at the moment.


Think i could have a lot of popcorn too mate, my light's just not penetrating the canopy. Tho i heard trimming can stress the plant, foliage is there for a reason an all that... Anyway it's only my 1st grow so i wanted to pretty much leave it alone to see what it does naturally(indoors and in hempy, natural lol) but you get my point


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 6, 2010)

any cuttings for sale londers?


----------



## padster (Aug 6, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> second copper chopper flew over today was flying low again aswell, im getting realy para about thier flir technology any know how powerfull it is? and I know you said they would send a car but if the delivary man from TNT has snitched me up then are they now compiling evidence?


Their tech ain't that good if they gotta keep doing it, what are they gonna see different today that they did not see yesterday? Seems an expensive way of trying to catch u... chill


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Been smoking this stuff for months and months and months now Thestinker, i don't have enough room to grow much so atm it's all cheese.

Very good planning Padster, first grow should be to learn how a plant grows, get a feel of what you're doing, if it's alive at harvest time, then you've done good. After that you start playing around with them  Certain plants can definately be stressed badly from rough handling and agressive trimming etc, but luckily the cheese is about as stable as a strain comes, and i've abused them to pieces for them to jump back the next day.

I'm gonna be really optimistic and predict that i pull 5 ounces off my first SCROG girl 

The idea of multiple chopper flybys is so they can look for patterns. Such as whether you have a hotspot in your roof at the same point every single time, or wether the neighbours roof heats up in the same manner at the same times etc. More data they have the more variable they can tale out of the equation. As you say though, choppers are mainly used on the multiple KW grows with whole rooms and such converted. Most of the time, the police can't even obtain a warrant for a heat signature. There are too many valid explanations, which would then allow you to throw section 8 of the rights act at them and well, you'd be in a pretty strong position at that point


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 6, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> second copper chopper flew over today was flying low again aswell, im getting realy para about thier flir technology any know how powerfull it is? and I know you said they would send a car but if the delivary man from TNT has snitched me up then are they now compiling evidence?


lol chill 

If your hot lights are in the basement then the choppers probably can't see it as a thermal print, as someone said earlier it can only read surface temps and well, through brick and insulation etc I don't think even a whole bunch of 1000w HPS's would make a heat spot on your wall enough for the thermal to show, unless they were all shining at the same point on an outside facing wall, and even then as said before they can't do you on just a thermal print, and theres been a whole bunch of talk as to what the police need to search your premises earlier in this thread and basically, your not supplying enough evidence for them 

Just say that the plants are some False Aralia's or a baby Japanese Maple plant. And as for the TNT man he would have had to have taken photos or summin' and give them to the police, as "this geezers growin' weed" ain't really a leg to stand on.

If your that para just knock it back low key a bit maybe harvest this lot wait a while then start a new set but I don't think that'll be necessary.

Im in London and theres choppers flying over my house all the time police ones or not. I'm not worried XD


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

cheers matchbox, just this house is by its own out in the country and it just seems odd that the chopper flies directly over, cheers for chilling me tho, am i fuck gonna stop my grow got as rotation going but harvesting all my flowering girls tommarrow morning, so ill have about 20 plants left ( cuttings and veg plants) btw does any one know what the police would classify as a personel grow? I mean we have a lot of plants but its to keep a rotation ( as thiers 3 of us living here) and the weed we grow in this house never leaves this house. from its birth death to smoke. Do they just judge it from what they see or they just count the plants. once if started seedlings and more cuttings ill get up to about 50 plants and if they bust me then they will probly class it as the biggest bust in that area


----------



## Airwave (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Been smoking this stuff for months and months and months now Thestinker, i don't have enough room to grow much so atm it's all cheese.


What cheese are you growing?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Exodus  The Cheese fairy donated me a couple of clones


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

I got my cheese mother from a friend of the family who got it off a guy who is supposedly the guru of ganja ive smoked some of his stuff that has literally skullfucked me. so im hoping this is exodus cheese, you got any veg pics tip top ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

I think i'm slowly getting my eye in at identifying exodus over crosses, throw a picture.







best picture i could find i'm afraid, think that's most likely just prior to flowering, quite possibly already in 12/12.


----------



## InsaneBongHit (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like it's been in flower for around 1 and a half weeks


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, that would probably make sense, i certainly never vegged it that much!  i normally enter 12/12 at about 6-12 inches.

Thoght i'd mention, The Coalition: our programme for government has now finnished, and they have taken and read all the comments and ideas and such, and drug classification, punishment and such have all been taken on board and they're now goingn to do whatever it is they will do, whether that is act sensibly asnd change things like the thousands of people asked, or they'll just change some things around to make it appear as if they are now "fairer". Can't say either way, hopefully something small will cahnge that may in turn lead to something large changing.

I only just noticed how ironic home growing is verses buying. It's the lesser of two evils with plenty more punishment to go with it.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Exodus  The Cheese fairy donated me a couple of clones


Have you smoked any of it yet?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Have you smoked any of it yet?


Yeah, been growing it probably about 8 months now. It's getting better every time i grow it due to changes in feeds, mediums, drying and curing etc. It is a very nice smoke, but after that long i need to change it up with a different strain.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 6, 2010)

cheers for the pic tiptop that is exactly! what it looks like realy bushy, fairly thin branches but realy good node spacing, the leaves look ditto. sorry cant upload pics need to get new camera, last one got dropped in a swimming pool. but im sure thats it I cant wait to flower them now. ( the felling of cali dream and white widow tomarrow)


----------



## Airwave (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, been growing it probably about 8 months now. It's getting better every time i grow it due to changes in feeds, mediums, drying and curing etc. It is a very nice smoke, but after that long i need to change it up with a different strain.


Do you think it deserve it's mythical status?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Do you think it deserve it's mythical status?


Personally i have adapted to it and it's not quite so effetcive any more, but for those who havn't smoked, well.

1. went to visit a friend, some of his flatmates came back later on in the evening, he took a bunch of tokes, and next thing we knew he'd gone to bed, woke up the next day demanding to know just what he'd smoked, thought it was laced.
2. went to a party, met up with the party man whom the world at that time revolved around, he gave me a drink so i gave him some hits on a joint, he was puking up and unconscious within the hour.
3. At same party, passed it around everyone, half refused to toke because they didn't trust my joints, we had a big debate over whether it was laced with some other drug, and was described as more of a coke high than a weed high.

I pretended that maybe it is, maybe it isn't, my dealer is a reputable guy, the usual lines, but it made me rather proud to have gotten that kind of reaction


----------



## Airwave (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Personally i have adapted to it and it's not quite so effetcive any more, but for those who havn't smoked, well.
> 
> 1. went to visit a friend, some of his flatmates came back later on in the evening, he took a bunch of tokes, and next thing we knew he'd gone to bed, woke up the next day demanding to know just what he'd smoked, thought it was laced.
> 2. went to a party, met up with the party man whom the world at that time revolved around, he gave me a drink so i gave him some hits on a joint, he was puking up and unconscious within the hour.
> ...


Sounds promising.

However,
*The following errors occurred with your submission*



tip top toker has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hit it again!


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, been growing it probably about 8 months now. It's getting better every time i grow it due to changes in feeds, mediums, drying and curing etc. It is a very nice smoke, but after that long i need to change it up with a different strain.


thats why i always grow something iffrent alongside my cheese n co lol got some nice other cuts as strong but difrent lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats why i always grow something iffrent alongside my cheese n co lol got some nice other cuts as strong but difrent lol


Definitely man. Just trying to tune my setup in so that it's easily doable. As it is best i can manage would be cheese for a month, alternative for the next month, cheese for a month, new alternative. ideally i want two different strains coming out at the same time, there's never any left by the following harvest to be able to mix it with


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

u need a tent or bgger space man
thats why i have two tents lol


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey

Anyone know any good "real life" headshops in the uk? Anywhere...just I'm after some recently discontinued seeds and I'm thinking about ringing round some places to see if they've still got any in stock...

EDIT - everywhere online has run out, except for one place which took my money but 2 months on I think I've been scammed as they never turned up AND the place hasn't got back to me despite me emailing them...all the places in my town aren't able to get them as their suppliers have run out of them


----------



## grekko (Aug 6, 2010)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> *basement lighting/hydro hobby or norfolk lights i think best shops for equipment in uk*


 ive used basement lighting a couple of times and they were bang on . down in sunny essex peeps are paying 20 for 2.something chav bags. glad im self sufficient these days .


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 6, 2010)

hey every one. can you experienced growers check out my journel for some advice. newbies are welcome to learn!!!!! link is My first blueberry plant!!! Need help!! 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/355037-my-first-blueberry-plant-need.html. thank you!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2010)

Sigh. Had to cancel a weekend away, that'll teach me to drink so much.


----------



## The Good Doctor (Aug 7, 2010)

A new strain, nobody has it, litterally!
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/355653-new-strain-true-new-offering.html


----------



## airjacobs (Aug 7, 2010)

Scotland seems to drop cooler thurs night, i just got my elec bill in and it aint good lol, ive been running 3 fans most of lights on. but these temps aint good. dam the heat wave.


----------



## Vento (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi ya all 

I seen a post on this section the other day asking about Hydro shops with good prices ( but i can't find it now  ) Anyways , I have a bit of a story to tell but not enough time today to tell it ...But heres a shop you guys should check out http://www.homehydro.co.uk/

They are pretty new to retail ( around 8 months ) but not new to Hydroponics , Very descrete and helpful guys with prices that are pretty hard to match , Along with other shops and wholesalers , I have been in talks with them for a few weeks about giving something back to customers , Its a slow process as you can imagin , But Allready Home Hydro have shown they mean business and offred 10 % discount on ALL products 

May sound like im promoting them ... and in a way i am , I'm a guy just like you ...I LIKE to save money and spend hours tracking down products at the lowest prices to make sure i get a good deal , I like others to benifit from it to though .

I can't go into detail right now about what plans i have as im pretty snowed under , But if you are in the UK and would like more info on discounts on ALLREADY Low priced products ... And how you can make a differnce in the Hydroponics industy ..Just drop me an PM and i will answer asap 

Hope you guys are having a great weekend 

 V


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone know any good "real life" headshops in the uk? Anywhere...just I'm after some recently discontinued seeds and I'm thinking about ringing round some places to see if they've still got any in stock...
> 
> EDIT - everywhere online has run out, except for one place which took my money but 2 months on I think I've been scammed as they never turned up AND the place hasn't got back to me despite me emailing them...all the places in my town aren't able to get them as their suppliers have run out of them


what are you looking for?!?


----------



## smokking ace (Aug 7, 2010)

UK all the way.............


----------



## mammal (Aug 8, 2010)

.....to the job centre.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2010)

anyone else dying for the football season to start??? i cant wait even tho my teams first game is man u =(


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2010)

Not me! Pisses me off. Where in football rules does it say supporters suddenly get right of way on the road, i'll bloody run em over if they walk inftont of me again!


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

hey guys just a quick one but i have heard from another forum that B&Q's purple bag compost is one of the best budget growing mediums to get with some added john innes and some perlite? just wondering as im using J.A Bowers potting soil and im really not impressed with it, ive improved my lighting this grow and have gained a bit of expirience from my previous 2 grows i think its just the soil i need to improve now. i live in a very comunal estate where everyone can see everyone and i have no garden so i dont really have any where i can start making complicated mixes can anyone suggest something simple, stright forward and easy that will give me good results. if the B&Q compost is a good bet please let me know. ta

sign the petition to leagalize cannabis in the uk: http://www.lca-uk.org/node/7


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2010)

I've not heard of the BnQ purple bag compost so can't help with that i'm afraid. If you want a really great medium that requires little to no mixing etc, and offers fantastic results, read up on coco. It's really great stuff, i found it much nicer to work with than soil mixes, and many other uk growers found the same.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I've not heard of the BnQ purple bag compost so can't help with that i'm afraid. If you want a really great medium that requires little to no mixing etc, and offers fantastic results, read up on coco. It's really great stuff, i found it much nicer to work with than soil mixes, and many other uk growers found the same.


ok where can you pick this stuff up from? by the way whats your opinion on cutting leaf tips some one suggested it i tried it on a few of the big shade leaves and within half a day i could see a huge difference, she wasnt unwell before but she seemed to liven up a hell of alot? not shure what the idea of leaf tipping is though just that its better than removing the whole shade leaf as this isnt a good thing to do?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2010)

Coco can be had from any hydroponic store, else you can normally have it deliverred straight to your door from an online hydro shop. Mine came packed up in a big cardboard box so completely stealthy, if a rather heavy box  Take a peek at Don gin and Ton's thread or Mr Wests, they both use coco and both get stonking harvests i am very envious of 

As far as trimming leaves and cuttting tips etc, can't say, seems to be evidence for both sides of the argument. Personally i leave it all alone


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Coco can be had from any hydroponic store, else you can normally have it deliverred straight to your door from an online hydro shop. Mine came packed up in a big cardboard box so completely stealthy, if a rather heavy box  Take a peek at Don gin and Tonics thread or Mr Wests, they both use coco and both get stonking harvests i am very envious of
> 
> As far as trimming leaves and cuttting tips etc, can't say, seems to be evidence for both sides of the argument. Personally i leave it all alone


 
i only did it as i had nute lock and flushing didnt make a huge difference someone said about it and its worked a treat, as i said before she wasnt that unwell but since ive done it shes really purked up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2010)

you are too kind haha unless im walking in the road pissed...

coco is in my opinion the best medium outside of a hydro set up. you cant over water it. the nutes are cheap enough and the results speak for themselves. coco gets more air to the roots than soil. more oxygen = bigger better buds.


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 8, 2010)

Yaaaldi said:


> anyone having a hard time getting good green where there at?
> 
> im in glasgow and cant seem to find any good weed out there. anyone else?
> 
> i've only just started my plants and i'm dying for a good smoke.


 Alright Yaaaldi, im no far fae yi m8 and its dry fae Edin,Glasg---Essex, everywhere seems to be the same! nobody parting!


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2010)

crystal palace 3 lecister 2 at home. Exclelent start to the season for me lol


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Mr. West, can you take a look at my Chronic Plant for being ready? Ive not got a Mag to look at trich's!  it will be 9 weeks Tomorow but looks like could go another 2!


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hi Mr. West, can you take a look at my Chronic Plant for being ready? Ive not got a Mag to look at trich's! View attachment 1087021View attachment 1087022View attachment 1087023View attachment 1087024View attachment 1087025 it will be 9 weeks Tomorow but looks like could go another 2!


yep it could if you could mate lol. At the end of the day if u need it take it but if u can manage to let her finish itll be more rewarding. Looks nice too lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2010)

4th seed lucky, here we go!


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Mr. West. Means alot from you!


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry Mr. West, those were last weeks pick, (thats why theView attachment 1087154View attachment 1087156View attachment 1087157y were'nt of small tester nug's lol) Here we are 9 weeks today! Ready ??


----------



## matool (Aug 8, 2010)

_*hi guys i got a grow on atm going in to flowering and im more west and its going for about 120 - 180 oz but ill be sellin at about 160 an oz for thai x skunk #1 i got high hopes for my girls * _


----------



## Airwave (Aug 8, 2010)

matool said:


> _*hi guys i got a grow on atm going in to flowering and im more west and its going for about 120 - 180 oz but ill be sellin at about 160 an oz for thai x skunk #1 i got high hopes for my girls * _


Do you have a 250w HPS ballast that you would like to swap for a 400w MH ballast?


----------



## the green giant (Aug 8, 2010)

wow i forgot to take my binoculars off,hehe. Looking good.


----------



## Scottish Smoker (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys im in the midlands area and its dry here as far as i know.Just moved here so dont know a lot of people.Whats the going rate for an ounce in the mids and whats the quality like,wont need to worry soon,about 3 to 4 weeks to go for my first grow.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

Scottish Smoker said:


> Hi guys im in the midlands area and its dry here as far as i know.Just moved here so dont know a lot of people.Whats the going rate for an ounce in the mids and whats the quality like,wont need to worry soon,about 3 to 4 weeks to go for my first grow.


im paying £135 to £140 an oz but its from a good dealer mate that has just got out about 4 months ago, most people around this area charge about £150 to £200 which is crap. the quality is ok, lets say it dose the job but people are bringing supposed high grade round my way that smells nice but it smells like the normal stuff i was getting from my mate before he got put away three years ago, now its branded as high grade, WOT!!!!! plus it may smell nice and get you high but it tastes like shit and gives you a headache, im sure people are pumping it till its last day and not flushing it. i dont know whats happened recently its all grown for money not taste its like serving tesco value wine as a top red worth £60 its bollox and thats why i decided to grow, 100 0dd quid for a half decent cfl and grow tent kit bung a few HG autos in there and away we go, some personal im growing for taste and high not for money!!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 8, 2010)

Dry,nice Homegrown weed round my way is going 280 an Oz, and Tenner a g! I'm so glad i decided to grow my own, and from scratch to nice cured weed has been a life-time, but the cycle i have running with 4 diff. strains now was the best move i made! And i rarley go without now!


----------



## Scottish Smoker (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive just payed 90 for a half oz as you said it smells ok but the smoke is rough,im growing ww,my first grow wiyh 600w hps in a cool tube,think i od them with nitogen so things are slow but fingers crossed things turn out ok.What autos have you got and are the cfis better?


----------



## NINOLUPA (Aug 8, 2010)

hello chaps £200/250 an oz £10g and it's shit


----------



## NINOLUPA (Aug 8, 2010)

some info pls , something is eating my leafs , I put a thred but no feedback can some 1 take a look and see what you think help pls 5 weeks in to Flower 8 weaker. thanks chaps


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

Scottish Smoker said:


> Ive just payed 90 for a half oz as you said it smells ok but the smoke is rough,im growing ww,my first grow wiyh 600w hps in a cool tube,think i od them with nitogen so things are slow but fingers crossed things turn out ok.What autos have you got and are the cfis better?


its always hard to say better or worse alot of old schools on here would tell you to stick with hps but i like cfl's, there better if your paranoid to lol and they are becoming so advanced now i use 2 65W blue spectrum for veg and 2 65W red spectrum for flower and my plants seem extremely happy under them, im only doing one at mo, i started with 2 but one was hermie 
im growing himalaya blue diesel from short stuff seeds, supposedly a very high couch lock stone but ive not tried it before. i also have some onyx and auto assasin in the pipe line 2 exciting new strains also from short stuff and i have an AK47 but im nervous to start the AK as ive herd it stinks and i have no option to vent.
If you have over done it with nitrogen try cutting off the very tips of the big shade leaves dont remove the whole leafe as some people would recomend as this is crazy because they act as a huge solar pannel for the plant but cutting just the tips for some strange reason really works, i over done it on N and someone on here suggested it, i was shocked at how much happier she looked after just a few hours!!!

I have included some pics of my grow (3 weeks into flowering) and a pik of my cfl, Its huge lol equivilent to 325W standard bulb!


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

NINOLUPA said:


> hello chaps £200/250 an oz £10g and it's shit


wow so it would appear im getting a good deal then, not the best stuff in the world but dose the job and only £140 an oz! woop.


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 8, 2010)

am paying 200 a oz on west o Scotland and its ok . but could be better smoke not properly cured .


----------



## NINOLUPA (Aug 8, 2010)

that's good prece m8


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

by the way any comments on my grow would be much appreciated. im at the end stages of being a novice lol so im still learning.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

yes but NINOLUPA you still dont get to choose what it is though, how leafy it is or have any controll over how its grown! i dont see how its so crap nower days, when i used to see my man 3 years ago b4 he went away he always had 3 or 4 choices of what you could buy and it smelt like this supposed high grade shit people are offering now which is just normal stuff really! i refuse to pay £10 a gram!
Trust me follow the link in my signature and get the challenge signed, it will go to cameron soon when it gets enough signitures, spread the word!!!!


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 8, 2010)

the text i all ways get from my man is high graid weed 20 quid a g . but it is amazing stuff but i would rather pay another man 200 for an oz not as good as the high grade stuff but either way i feel like am getting SHAFTED big time ................


----------



## Scottish Smoker (Aug 8, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> its always hard to say better or worse alot of old schools on here would tell you to stick with hps but i like cfl's, there better if your paranoid to lol and they are becoming so advanced now i use 2 65W blue spectrum for veg and 2 65W red spectrum for flower and my plants seem extremely happy under them, im only doing one at mo, i started with 2 but one was hermie
> im growing himalaya blue diesel from short stuff seeds, supposedly a very high couch lock stone but ive not tried it before. i also have some onyx and auto assasin in the pipe line 2 exciting new strains also from short stuff and i have an AK47 but im nervous to start the AK as ive herd it stinks and i have no option to vent.
> If you have over done it with nitrogen try cutting off the very tips of the big shade leaves dont remove the whole leafe as some people would recomend as this is crazy because they act as a huge solar pannel for the plant but cutting just the tips for some strange reason really works, i over done it on N and someone on here suggested it, i was shocked at how much happier she looked after just a few hours!!!
> 
> I have included some pics of my grow (3 weeks into flowering) and a pik of my cfl, Its huge lol equivilent to 325W standard bulb!


 How long did you veg for,are they autos,if so how long from start to finish?sorry for all the questions im a first timer and interested,thanks for the advice but took alot of the fan leaves off after reading to do so maybe a bad idea could be another reason for the long flowering time,should i flush and stay off the nutes for a bit?


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 8, 2010)

Scottish Smoker said:


> How long did you veg for,are they autos,if so how long from start to finish?sorry for all the questions im a first timer and interested,thanks for the advice but took alot of the fan leaves off after reading to do so maybe a bad idea could be another reason for the long flowering time,should i flush and stay off the nutes for a bit?


yes i would flush them, i put mine in the bath, it is recomended 3 litres of water to every litre of soil but i only flushed mine with 3 litres in total, it didnt do much but maybe its because i read the 3 to one ratio after i did it and i have a 15 litre pot, i dont like the idea of removing leaves, they soak up the light your plants need plus they have the largest surface area to take in carbon dioxide and release oxygen, people think they block out light to lower buds but alot of the green spectrum that the buds like actualy passes through the shade leaves but the human eye cannot see the green spectrum so it looks shaded to us.
i didnt veg as its an auto and autos take around 8 to 10 weeks from seed to harvest, you put them on a 20/4 light cycle and dont change it. i have done normal plants before, i did big bud, i veged for 6 weeks (you can do it for as little as three depending how big you want them)then flowered for 8 to 10 atleast that was the plan but i did 3 grows all male hence the reason i changed to femenized seeds and decided to try auto flowers when buying the seeds its just quicker and easier, what kind of set up do you have?


----------



## Scottish Smoker (Aug 8, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> yes i would flush them, i put mine in the bath, it is recomended 3 litres of water to every litre of soil but i only flushed mine with 3 litres in total, it didnt do much but maybe its because i read the 3 to one ratio after i did it and i have a 15 litre pot, i dont like the idea of removing leaves, they soak up the light your plants need plus they have the largest surface area to take in carbon dioxide and release oxygen, people think they block out light to lower buds but alot of the green spectrum that the buds like actualy passes through the shade leaves but the human eye cannot see the green spectrum so it looks shaded to us.
> i didnt veg as its an auto and autos take around 8 to 10 weeks from seed to harvest, you put them on a 20/4 light cycle and dont change it. i have done normal plants before, i did big bud, i veged for 6 weeks (you can do it for as little as three depending how big you want them)then flowered for 8 to 10 atleast that was the plan but i did 3 grows all male hence the reason i changed to femenized seeds and decided to try auto flowers when buying the seeds its just quicker and easier, what kind of set up do you have?


 I have 600w hps in a cool tube with a 5inch fan with carbon filter for the heat and the smell,4" intake an an oscillating fan in a 1.2mx1.2mx2m high budbox.I start 4 fem ww but 1 was male so i have 3 that were veged for 2 months and are now monsters 8 weeks into flower,i have been using ionic nutes and things were going great but the last two weeks have been using overdrive and now plants look stragley,thats why i think i od them on notrogen,hope things turn out ok for my first grow,thinking of trying autos next time round,have you done a few grows with autos is it easier?what sort of yeild per plant?im off to amsterdam in a couple of months so might keep my eyes open for good seeds what do you suggest?


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 8, 2010)

Scottish Smoker said:


> I have 600w hps in a cool tube with a 5inch fan with carbon filter for the heat and the smell,4" intake an an oscillating fan in a 1.2mx1.2mx2m high budbox.I start 4 fem ww but 1 was male so i have 3 that were veged for 2 months and are now monsters 8 weeks into flower,i have been using ionic nutes and things were going great but the last two weeks have been using overdrive and now plants look stragley,thats why i think i od them on notrogen,hope things turn out ok for my first grow,thinking of trying autos next time round,have you done a few grows with autos is it easier?what sort of yeild per plant?im off to amsterdam in a couple of months so might keep my eyes open for good seeds what do you suggest?


hey scottish check ur inbox iv sent u a messeage


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to see a couple of Scottish growers on! Cant wait till season starts!


----------



## dawzinator (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all another Northerner here, just joined the site after looking for some decent info on the auto flowering strains, i used to do a fair bit of growing myself but it was difficult where i lived, gave up after harvest one year when my Power Plant strain decided to grow to like 8 feet and the main cola was peering over my garden wall lol, oops.

Anyway i'm getting so fucked off with the amount of weak, wet, sprayed, sugared or anything else wrong with gish in this country that i have been looking into these auto flowering plants i keep hearing about and they look awesome!! 1-2 feet high and auto flower on 20/4 photoperiod... in a cupboard with a load of 40w CFL's, yes please, will post some pics when i get it all setup this week.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Scottish Smoker said:


> I have 600w hps in a cool tube with a 5inch fan with carbon filter for the heat and the smell,4" intake an an oscillating fan in a 1.2mx1.2mx2m high budbox.I start 4 fem ww but 1 was male so i have 3 that were veged for 2 months and are now monsters 8 weeks into flower,i have been using ionic nutes and things were going great but the last two weeks have been using overdrive and now plants look stragley,thats why i think i od them on notrogen,hope things turn out ok for my first grow,thinking of trying autos next time round,have you done a few grows with autos is it easier?what sort of yeild per plant?im off to amsterdam in a couple of months so might keep my eyes open for good seeds what do you suggest?


This is my first grow with autos an u can get an average of about an oz per plant not massive but you can get more in a smaller space! Less time to 8 to 10 weeks seed to harvest which is good if your impatient like me lol but it also means less time for things to go wrong. Autos have come along way and were on 3rd and 4th generation now just read carfully and u should get some really nice strains! Another bonus is u dont change the light patten so u set up and go and b4 u know it u have some swwet bud, try pik n mix seeds and get 1 or 2 of strains, my recomendation is onyx by shortstuff look for it and have a read, it sounds amazing!
By the way dont chabge ur set up, it sounds better than mine!


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 9, 2010)

dawzinator said:


> Hi all another Northerner here, just joined the site after looking for some decent info on the auto flowering strains, i used to do a fair bit of growing myself but it was difficult where i lived, gave up after harvest one year when my Power Plant strain decided to grow to like 8 feet and the main cola was peering over my garden wall lol, oops.
> 
> Anyway i'm getting so fucked off with the amount of weak, wet, sprayed, sugared or anything else wrong with gish in this country that i have been looking into these auto flowering plants i keep hearing about and they look awesome!! 1-2 feet high and auto flower on 20/4 photoperiod... in a cupboard with a load of 40w CFL's, yes please, will post some pics when i get it all setup this week.


Trust me take a look at my earlyer reply with piks of my cfls, 65 watt giving equivilent of 325w light on ebay for £11 from green-lamp, they fit in standard bayonet fitting 2 and my babies love em, i reccomend onyx from short stuff to try, i have a few for my nxt grow!


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi dawzinator, good to see another Scot. Were Flying The Flag for us up here. Not too many of us! Good to hav you on board!


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Sorry Mr. West, those were last weeks pick, (thats why theView attachment 1087154View attachment 1087156View attachment 1087157y were'nt of small tester nug's lol) Here we are 9 weeks today! Ready ??


again its all down to personal taste, u can take it wen ever u like , id give em another week looking at the pics tho.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah ha, the infamous mr west, please tell me a bit about coco, i have my grow room to a level i am happy with with my current situation and i want to start experimenting with my growing medium. Someone suggested coco and said ur the best person to ask about it. What is it, do i need to feed nutes when using it and do i need to mix anything with it etc? Thanks.


----------



## Scottish Smoker (Aug 9, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> This is my first grow with autos an u can get an average of about an oz per plant not massive but you can get more in a smaller space! Less time to 8 to 10 weeks seed to harvest which is good if your impatient like me lol but it also means less time for things to go wrong. Autos have come along way and were on 3rd and 4th generation now just read carfully and u should get some really nice strains! Another bonus is u dont change the light patten so u set up and go and b4 u know it u have some swwet bud, try pik n mix seeds and get 1 or 2 of strains, my recomendation is onyx by shortstuff look for it and have a read, it sounds amazing!
> By the way dont chabge ur set up, it sounds better than mine!


Been reading up on autos and what im reading ia all good,going to give it a try if my ww girls ever finish,its been a long haul,could be on my 2nd grow of autos by now,what nutes are you using?


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Ah ha, the infamous mr west, please tell me a bit about coco, i have my grow room to a level i am happy with with my current situation and i want to start experimenting with my growing medium. Someone suggested coco and said ur the best person to ask about it. What is it, do i need to feed nutes when using it and do i need to mix anything with it etc? Thanks.


well dunno bout infamouse but as far as coco is concerned I like to use the canna range of products right from the medium its self to the boosting nutes. Its pot ponics if u buy the coco nutes from canna its dead easy u dunt even have to ph down after tyhe feeds gone in its just right for tap water with a ph of bout 7.8 u end up with it bout 5.5. I also use bat guano tea at certain points in the grow depending if they want it


----------



## nif (Aug 9, 2010)

hi can any1 help im growing ducth passion durban poison outdoors the plant is about 5ft10 showing preflowers everywhere i was just wondering wether to force it to flower or let it do its thing its bin growing since may and if i put a black sack ova it for 12/12 will this harm the plant?
??????????????????? plz sum1 get bk 2 me safeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

bro your fine bagging it or youll be into first snowfall by time its done haha pain in the arse being there at the right time to do it every day mind


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 9, 2010)

Try a trash can or something of the like. When your plant starts budding it will create so much condensation under a bag it will cause you allsorts of problems! Bud Rot ect...


----------



## vairocks (Aug 9, 2010)

i donno y it sounds frightenin to me coverin it wit sm sort or any sort of bag...:S.....


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Scottish Smoker said:


> Been reading up on autos and what im reading ia all good,going to give it a try if my ww girls ever finish,its been a long haul,could be on my 2nd grow of autos by now,what nutes are you using?


what autos have you been looking at doing? im not using anything special just a high nitrogen for veg and low nitrogen for flower made by chempak?

dose anyone know if AK47 smells when growing? ive heard its really stinky?


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 10, 2010)

The Diesel Ryder seems to be getting alot of good Rep. Never grew an Auto, would like to but my other plants would just keep them in shade, and not got space just now, especially since my DP's Blueberry just arrived with post! Been waiting on this strain comming back in stock!


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Im doing himalay blur diesel at mo, a diesel cross so im hoping it will be good. Any 1 tried it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2010)

STOLEN CROP!!
If anyone in here happens to be in the thurrock part of essex please keep your ear to the ground as a friend of mine has just had his crop stolen from his garden shed, bout 20oz of northern lights cut and also another 4-5 flowering plants if you hear anything please get in touch so i can pass the info along


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

someone broke the golden rule. sucks tho man


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> someone broke the golden rule. sucks tho man


possibly not, might just depend on the area, i know an area of town where gangs of kids will jsut run through the abck gardens of a row of houeses, looking for open sheds etc, nicking everything and anything they go past. Tis not cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

do you argue with every post on this board TTT or what? yeah its likely sheds get broken into. but as the poster said a friend of his crop is stolen. so the rule was broken.


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 10, 2010)

Check the people who knew what you were doing, but the ones who knew it was ready! Thats where you'll find your sticky fingered thief (no pun meant lol) or like tip top said could have been the local kids with nothing better to do and have came accross a score! But then i reckon there would be a few of them and they would be putting it about crazy, so you will hear the word if its been that. Either way i feel bad for your mate, loose lip's sink ships!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2010)

very true - my best mate and the guy at the grow shop knows about mine, thats it


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 10, 2010)

harsh thats a pretty heavy load to take away man 20oz :s sad times.. makes me glad mine are indoors, someone said somewhere at sometime on rollitup you should always have a minimum of 2 locks between the outside and your grow (not just on the same door XD) and its a good phlosophy to stick by.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody want to buy about 20oz of bud? I can meet you in the thurrock part of essex.


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm not from the UK but i love you all


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2010)

thats sweet


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 10, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Anybody want to buy about 20oz of bud? I can meet you in the thurrock part of essex.



lol stop stressing the fella out you ha ha ha ha


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 10, 2010)

OK WTF are these, tiny little white bugs in my soil! i got them in my last grow and they did nothing they didnt harm the plant as far as i am aware and it grew as normal but there back! arraving about the same time in as before aswell. i presumed last time that it was because it was winter and my room was quite damp but this time its summer and conditions in my room are almost ideal, shes about 4 weeks into flower with only 4 weeks left to go, i know they didnt harm my plant last time but it turned out to be male so only lived with em for about 3 weeks. no one could identify them before so i didnt get any advice on what to do. please chek out my piks and see if anyone can help me?????


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> OK WTF are these, tiny little white bugs in my soil! i got them in my last grow and they did nothing they didnt harm the plant as far as i am aware and it grew as normal but there back! arraving about the same time in as before aswell. i presumed last time that it was because it was winter and my room was quite damp but this time its summer and conditions in my room are almost ideal, shes about 4 weeks into flower with only 4 weeks left to go, i know they didnt harm my plant last time but it turned out to be male so only lived with em for about 3 weeks. no one could identify them before so i didnt get any advice on what to do. please chek out my piks and see if anyone can help me?????


would reccomend having a browse on internet bro...see if you can identify them...there will be public libraries with that sort of info


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 11, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> OK WTF are these, tiny little white bugs in my soil! i got them in my last grow and they did nothing they didnt harm the plant as far as i am aware and it grew as normal but there back! arraving about the same time in as before aswell. i presumed last time that it was because it was winter and my room was quite damp but this time its summer and conditions in my room are almost ideal, shes about 4 weeks into flower with only 4 weeks left to go, i know they didnt harm my plant last time but it turned out to be male so only lived with em for about 3 weeks. no one could identify them before so i didnt get any advice on what to do. please chek out my piks and see if anyone can help me?????


 They'r some kind of bug's Larvae for sure, and would recomend you get rid of them ASAP as they look harmfull to me! Check in the 'Plant Problems) Thread and look in the bug's sub. Forum. Someone there will Know!


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> very true - my best mate and the guy at the grow shop knows about mine, thats it


 Ye, But who have they told? Everybody thinks they can trust 'one' friend, Then that friend thinks he can trust one person and so-on! By the time the grow started till it was stole how many so-called trusted friends know about it?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> OK WTF are these, tiny little white bugs in my soil! i got them in my last grow and they did nothing they didnt harm the plant as far as i am aware and it grew as normal but there back! arraving about the same time in as before aswell. i presumed last time that it was because it was winter and my room was quite damp but this time its summer and conditions in my room are almost ideal, shes about 4 weeks into flower with only 4 weeks left to go, i know they didnt harm my plant last time but it turned out to be male so only lived with em for about 3 weeks. no one could identify them before so i didnt get any advice on what to do. please chek out my piks and see if anyone can help me?????


i had the little fuckers a while back. dont do any harm but freaked you the fuck out i bet. easiest way to avoid them is dont buy cheap soil man. it has everything from tiny beasties to muchroom spores in it.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i had the little fuckers a while back. dont do any harm but freaked you the fuck out i bet. easiest way to avoid them is dont buy cheap soil man. it has everything from tiny beasties to muchroom spores in it.


I didnt, it was j.a bowers and it wasnt cheap but im not very impressed with it, what soil would u recomend? Also if there in the soil how come they only appeard 5 weeks into my grow?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

looks like a fairly rough mix for compost but ive not used bowers before. I'd recommend you switch to coco. its much better all round than any soil. more air to the roots 

if they only appeared that late on id say you probably brought them into your enviroment. its easier than you think. they could be thrip larvae which take X amount of time to become gnats.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> I didnt, it was j.a bowers and it wasnt cheap but im not very impressed with it, what soil would u recomend? Also if there in the soil how come they only appeard 5 weeks into my grow?


Yo...maybe that the bugs have taken 5 weeks to begin to hatch and for you to notice them. Bowers is usually good stuff and really should be treated in the oven fro a short time before use to kill everything 1st to sterilise. I haven't but I used the B & Q ericaecus (I really can't spell that - lol) and seems to have been ok with the added chicken manure - well, better than ok!
Did you have a look on the internet find out what they were?


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd recommend you switch to coco. its much better all round than any soil. more air to the roots


lol loving your promoting coco to the world 

5 weeks could have been in the soil already and just prompted to hatch by heat or water changes? Apparently BnQ have some kind of cheap'ish but reportedly good soil I read about it somewhere Purple mix or summin maybe its in a purple bag, not sure


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> lol loving your promoting coco to the world
> 
> 5 weeks could have been in the soil already and just prompted to hatch by heat or water changes? Apparently BnQ have some kind of cheap'ish but reportedly good soil I read about it somewhere Purple mix or summin maybe its in a purple bag, not sure


Yup - it's in a purple bag, *ericaceous* compost for acid loving plants...i used 70% that, 10% vermiculite, 10% pearlite, 5% peleted chicken manure (B&Q) and 5% worm castings, has worked a treat and is still light with all the vermiculite and pearlite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

ive used the purple bag ( god knows what its called) from BnQ its kanny had good results from it. 

and yeah i do love the coco man. its the closest to hydro without the tubes and hassle. you cant overwater it and it gives you bigger better plants. similarly i love airpots! 

its all about upping your game. once youve grown your first couple of plants you think i can do better. and start tweaking your grow. then like a fiend you look for everything to give you the edge. 

nute choice medium and technique. took me a good while to try a lot of different styles. doing side by side experiments and refining my shit. 

i can pretty much say that ive not bought better green than i can grow myself anywhere in my city or the dam for that matter. big headed as that sounds hahaha


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 11, 2010)

I can imagine why your own is the best, it's like everything, if you put your own effort, blood, sweat and tears into it, it always tastes better, simple logic XD


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

my first ever buds!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

and believe it commands a high price. like stella its re assuringly expensive and guaranteed to fuck your head right up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> View attachment 1092664my first ever buds!! lol


hey hey hey! off to a good start what we lookin at CC?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 2 white widow and 1 northern lights - i think this was the ww


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

View attachment 1092670pictured together


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah ive herd good things about the B&Q purple bag, gonna try that next. thanks guys, they appear to be soil mites apparently a good thing but ill keep a close eye out.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

no worries - if you mix as I did, you should be good for mistake proofing and its not too expensive either! good news about the soil mites


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

i love being on holiday!!! lol


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> View attachment 1092664my first ever buds!! lol


how many weeks into flowering m8? mine look very similar but i cant remember if shes 3 or 4 weeks in?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

i get confused too! hehe. I think they are halfway between 6 & 7, next weeks feed is the bloom only and not the booster for 2 weeks.... I hope it will be enough. The buds are about 25mm long at the moment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

CC that last link didnt work


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

ok bro - will try again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

lookin good man WW has some stretch to it eh. what nutes are you using?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

yeh, i put the light far away while i went on holiday! I'm hoping they'll start to bush out when they reach a certain height


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry - the nutes...lol, im stoned
using Ionic soil bloom and boost


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

hahah no worries. yeah dont worry theyll fillout when you start pumping the boost in


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

theyve been on the boost - i was supposed to stop this week...do you think i should give em a week or 2 longer? or right up to the end? or flush? lol, sorry - lots of questions


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

still plenty of time to go on them man id keep feeding. then again i feed right to the final moment haha coco doesnt need as much flushing as soil. 

ask away man


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

no worries, thanks for the info - will give 'em another week or 2 on the boost


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

aye as a general rule i feed up to the week the seed pack says theyre due ( its nigh on always another week or 5 days on top ) flush and chop


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

i got these as cuttings - and following the guide from the guy that sold em to me - so probably add one more week, lol


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

U got me confused now guys whats boost. I was told to get a high nitrogen for veg and low notrogen for flower so i went and got chempak 3 for veg and bloom 8 for flowering, am i feeding it the wrong stuff? Also dosent the b&q mix have sufficiant nutes for first 4 weeks?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> U got me confused now guys whats boost. I was told to get a high nitrogen for veg and low notrogen for flower so i went and got chempak 3 for veg and bloom 8 for flowering, am i feeding it the wrong stuff? Also dosent the b&q mix have sufficiant nutes for first 4 weeks?


boost is the nutes that are used when feeding with flower food, I use all Ionic products so I couldn't really give you info on more products....I'm quite new at this 2. YY, the B&Q stuff has enough food in for 4 weeks, that's why i only fed half the amount of the veg stuff for the first 4 weeks, however - in flowering it was getting both my food and the stuff in the soil. Seems to have worked ok


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> boost is the nutes that are used when feeding with flower food, I use all Ionic products so I couldn't really give you info on more products....I'm quite new at this 2. YY, the B&Q stuff has enough food in for 4 weeks, that's why i only fed half the amount of the veg stuff for the first 4 weeks, however - in flowering it was getting both my food and the stuff in the soil. Seems to have worked ok


ok so boost is bloom? I was just worried as i got nute lock but i am right in thinking the general rule is high nitrogen for veg low for bloom, mine says suitable for tomato plants, bonsia trees. Conifers etc?


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel a rite thiko now, why cant u just bung it in a pot and add water it is just a weed after all lol.


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

is yours a liquid feed or granuals?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

liquid feed bro


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> liquid feed bro


Ah mine is granuals is liquid better? Can u tell me where to get some good stuff and what to get?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

would reccomend finding a grow shop - but there is one near me that will also deliver online... I have been using Ionic Grow - soil, Ionic Bloom- soil and Ionic boost - soil. Also 2 lots of ph down for both veg and flower styou will probably have a shop near you


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry for spelling mistakes, chatting witha friend on msn too!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

Wass up Stoners, im growing 2 WW fems an 2 nirvana auto NL fems in a dr60 under a 125w dual spectrum cfl. An Ive read a lot of threads with people saying cfls have nothing on HPS so Ive order 250w HPS Sunmaster dual spectrum with ballast and reflector to hang by rollers to replace the 125w cfl. I was just wondering if i would really need an extractor fan for my tent even if it is near a window. An if i do need 1 could anyone recommend a decent extractor fan for a nice price.......


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> Wass up Stoners, im growing 2 WW fems an 2 nirvana NL fems in a dr60 under a 125w dual spectrum cfl. An Ive read a lot of threads with people saying cfls have nothing on HPS so Ive order 250w HPS Sunmaster dual spectrum with ballast and reflector to hang by rollers. i was just wondering if i would really need an extractor fan for my tent even if it is near a window. An if i do need 1 could anyone recommend a decent extractor fan for a nice price.......



you bro - had a 400w hps since i started, so I couldn't make a personal judgement. You should be fine with the 250w for ur 4 plants I think - i went too big at 1st and its taken me some time to control the temps - I have a small extractor fan4" for bathrooms and I also keep the window open all the time


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

same i had a 600w hps an was told thats way too much only sold it a few days a go. When using a extractor fan will i need ducting or will it still extract air without ducting?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

i just put a length of dryer hose into the attic


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> would reccomend finding a grow shop - but there is one near me that will also deliver online... I have been using Ionic Grow - soil, Ionic Bloom- soil and Ionic boost - soil. Also 2 lots of ph down for both veg and flower styou will probably have a shop near you


Ionic bloom soil? Dose that just mean its for use with soil?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

yup - just for use with soil


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

£20 for 2.2grams either shity cheese, some sprayed bush and occasionally a supersilver haze import.

i've got a green-o-matic growing its been out for about 5 weeks i had it outside for two and a half weeks then a made a grow box and iv had it in there since iv got a 100w bulb and fan on 17/5, its flowering should i leave it on 17/5 or should i change it to 12/12?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

i havent even got an attic mate lol is in front room of my flat i got a clip flan blowing air into tent but ive been told i would need to suck dead air out of tent. i just want to extract dead air out of tent into front room and smell will go out window as i live high up. if i used an extractor by itself would it still work?


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

use an extractor fan with a carbon filter on it, also a small dehumidifier to take some of the damp air away


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

yeh, should work bro - maybe need a more powerful one than i use


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

cheers for that i duno about the dehumidifier though sounds a pricey. all ive used were the seeds, couple pots,trays, buckets, bio bizz all mix soil canna tera vega and flora , dr60 tent, 125w cfl dual and clip fan. cant believe ive got so far without thermometer any ph equipment or any extraction. but ive heard this can all help increase yield so i need to get that plus lights on is way. im hopin to get at least 2 oz. because prices in south east London are ridiculous dealers do between 0.8g-1.0g for a £10 and 1.2g-2.0g for £20. and between £180-£240 for an oz. What bollocks. i need to be supplying myself the feds can suck a nut when theres kids killing each other and they are worrying about plants.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

brock said:


> £20 for 2.2grams either shity cheese, some sprayed bush and occasionally a supersilver haze import.
> 
> i've got a green-o-matic growing its been out for about 5 weeks i had it outside for two and a half weeks then a made a grow box and iv had it in there since iv got a 100w bulb and fan on 17/5, its flowering should i leave it on 17/5 or should i change it to 12/12?


if its flowering, it needs to be on 12/12


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> cheers for that i duno about the dehumidifier though sounds a pricey. all ive used were the seeds, couple pots,trays, buckets, bio bizz all mix soil canna tera vega and flora , dr60 tent, 125w cfl dual and clip fan. cant believe ive got so far without thermometer any ph equipment or any extraction. but ive heard this can all help increase yield so i need to get that plus lights on is way. im hopin to get at least 2 oz. because prices in south east London are ridiculous dealers do between 0.8g-1.0g for a £10 and 1.2g-2.0g for £20. and between £180-£240 for an oz. What bollocks. i need to be supplying myself the feds can suck a nut when theres kids killing each other and they are worrying about plants.



Ive found the dehumidifier isnt needed if you have a window open here in the uk...the ph equipment is something i decided was worth the spend £30 for electronic - don't even bother with the cheap chemical one! A good ph balance will allow maximum yeild because if it is too high or too low, this will inhibit the plants ability to collect nutrients.
I started just to suplly to myself..if i can grow 6 months worth every 6 months i'll be happy. No-one knows about it and isn't going to be asking for any!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

when going into flowering do i have to give plants 24 hours darkness before 12/12 or can i switch straight to 12/12?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

just change to 12/12 its fine


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

you got any pics?


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i got 5 fem seeds for £25, sprouted them and have just grew them on soil and water, there starting to flower so should have some buds soon =) thats what iv done it for the cheapness, you dont have to wait to get dropped off (in liverpool they say 10mins but its always an hour+) and dont have to worry about getting a shit merch thats been handled by numerous people and has probz been sprayed. 

ok cool nice one i'll change the timer switch at the weekend


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

yup - i reckon my set up has cost me 1 ounce worth of cash - and i dont have to wait outside peoples houses and keep having to go to the bank! lol
I have killed aload of seeds off trying to get started, this time they were cuttings but I have now corrected my mistakes and I'm trying with seed again


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

cheers i was wondering that about ph so electronic one would be better then. trust me i keep my business to my self when frends come i move light an tent straight away. has anyone seen an auto northern lights grow? i was wondering what mine could look like. one thing thats confusing is that Ive got 2 growing 1 is half the size and it stinks twice as bad


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

just got the 2 northern lights and im still unaware of what auto is? ooh, i think that may be the auto - apparently they dont grow so big


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

auto flowering strains you dont have to worry about photoperiod they will bud in 24 hours lights or 12/12 if you want and they can get like 2 ft the easier they are to move though


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

ah ok - thanks for the info!
Did i also hear right that theyre smaller?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

my germination rate of seeds is 100% from bag seed to quality jus put the put in tissue an wet it an fold it does the job. im not sure about cutting because of pests and diseases that they can bring in your grow


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i did white widdow and white rhino ages ago and i got a good yield off them and i saved me loads of money and time, iv just moved in to my new flat so as you can guess money is tight at the minute so i decided to get a grow on the go, i went for the g-o-matic because it was £25 for 5 fem outdoor seeds so you dont really have to do nothing, i got the 2 bags of soil for £5 FROM B&Q and used half a coke bottle as a pot so i kept the price right down. i put some laminate floor down 2 weeks ago and then we had that shit weather were it just rained and i had a spare sheet of mdf left over so i made a grow box, put a table lamp through the top,a small desk fan in the side and air holes at the bottom the bottom and the plant loves it. 

auto NL has very light fluffy buds and are usually a camo of dark and light green instead of just one. my green-o-matic is only 18cm and its smellllllllly!!!!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

yeh - ive always had germination too - even the feminised ones...i usually kill 'em after about a month! lol the cuttings were offered to me at a time i had just killed some off! so I took them - they seem to be clean ones at least!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

i think the only reason why they grow shorter is because they are in flowering stage while they are growing from young they do not need to be put any specific photo period can flower from seed with as much light as you want. does anyone know about http://www.cannabisseeds.com/ i got 60 feminized seeds for 35 quid 20 super silver haze 20 white widow an 20 himalayan gold. anyone tryed this site?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

brock said:


> i did white widdow and white rhino ages ago and i got a good yield off them and i saved me loads of money and time, iv just moved in to my new flat so as you can guess money is tight at the minute so i decided to get a grow on the go, i went for the g-o-matic because it was £25 for 5 fem outdoor seeds so you dont really have to do nothing, i got the 2 bags of soil for £5 FROM B&Q and used half a coke bottle as a pot so i kept the price right down. i put some laminate floor down 2 weeks ago and then we had that shit weather were it just rained and i had a spare sheet of mdf left over so i made a grow box, put a table lamp through the top,a small desk fan in the side and air holes at the bottom the bottom and the plant loves it.
> 
> auto NL has very light fluffy buds and are usually a camo of dark and light green instead of just one. my green-o-matic is only 18cm and its smellllllllly!!!!



hehe...sounds like a nice smelly plant. My spare room stinks when i walk in there, at least its venting in 2 different areas. I made my own grow tent to fit onto the front of a cupboard i was using...man, it made such a difference and now helps to control the atmoshpere perfectly. you will see a side view in this pic...................

I got my 1st set of seeds from amsterdam...i needed to get some and it was a good reason for the weekend away  lol. Hoping to go for some more soon


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> i think the only reason why they grow shorter is because they are in flowering stage while they are growing from young they do not need to be put any specific photo period can flower from seed with as much light as you want. does anyone know about http://www.cannabisseeds.com/ i got 60 feminized seeds for 35 quid 20 super silver haze 20 white widow an 20 himalayan gold. anyone tryed this site?


never tried it before bud! will be interesting to see if they are feminised - it seems cheap, they may not be the f1 variety and may not all germinate....but I hope they do for you!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

the 2 white widows im growing now are from them if they turn out female i will salute them. one good thing is that they have 12 pack regulars of a lot of variety of strains for only 10 quid each.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

thats good - yeh, i hope its female...one of my ww died in the 1st week due to me not watering it properly


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i was going to buy a grew tent but then had the spare piece of mdf so just made one myself.

you dont need a reason to go to amsterdam!!! lol, i was there 4 weeks ago had a nice outdoor called friesks dauw and went to blue bird to try the headband but the dealer said she wasnt getting it in until tomorrow (which was shit because i was coming home on the day i asked her), im going for a week at new year its ment to be amazing there at that time and i'll also get to try the headband


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

i was going to get the greeno matic seeds but i leaned more to northern lights because i smoked northern lights before and was strong. ive heard best autoflowering strain is iranian autoflower but they are pricey


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

ooh never heard of that.
Yeh, had northern lights in the Dam - wow - was fantastic, I cant wait to try it again


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

ive got a problem with over watering because i hate seeing the soil dry but recently ive seen faint white furr on the soil so ive calmed down a bit


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i wanted to try the vanilla kush but every c-shop i went to was sold out, the king kong is a nice smoke a bit heavy on the lungs and throat but potent all the same


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

iv abused my plant abit but its still growing i havent been watering it properly just leaving it a couple of days but i havent just been using water iv been using the dregs from my cup of tea and cans of coke, it hasnt seem to effect it tho


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

i really wana go dam but id rather grow some dam lol i just bought some greenhouse feminized cheese seeds but i dont want to add no more to tent because ive seen thrips in there they piss me off but i was wondering if they could wipe out a grow. http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/search?query=vanilla+kush go on that seeds site best one ive been on they got vanilla kush in stock there.


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

thinkin about either buyin big buddha chiesal, barneys blue cheese or big buddha blue cheese, barneys pineapple chunk or heavyweight green ninja seems like they would provide a banging smoke


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont mean the vanilla kush seeds lol i was on about the buds


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> ive got a problem with over watering because i hate seeing the soil dry but recently ive seen faint white furr on the soil so ive calmed down a bit



Every other day man! water until it comes out the bottom and stop! no more!


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

the chesil from the greenhouse is nice, but if you want to go for a bud like that why dont you try a-train, train wreck, brain damage from greenhouse or lemon haze, sweet tooth, red cherry berry or morning glory from barneys. iv smoked them all and there all top buds, but dont forget greenhouse have had the cup winners the last couple of years


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

brock said:


> i was going to buy a grew tent but then had the spare piece of mdf so just made one myself.
> 
> you dont need a reason to go to amsterdam!!! lol, i was there 4 weeks ago had a nice outdoor called friesks dauw and went to blue bird to try the headband but the dealer said she wasnt getting it in until tomorrow (which was shit because i was coming home on the day i asked her), im going for a week at new year its ment to be amazing there at that time and i'll also get to try the headband


hehe...very true, love that place!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

quite fancy the lemon haze and the train wreck! lol


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

the pink kush from popeyes is nice and the fella that owns the coffeeshop grows it himself, he told me and my mate last time he was there that hes been growing it for 13 years and hes perfected it over time to make the buds bigger, heavier and tighter, thats all good apart from the heaviness because WE WANT MORE FOR OUR MONEY!!!! lol.


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

o rightt is nothing i was going to get the train wreck or the jack herer but they said jack herer not easy to grow an train wreck out of stock everywhere so i just went wid some cheese because i wanted to see if i could grow some cheese better than the cheese of the dealers. was best stuff youve smoked? id probly say either amnesia haze, haze, blue cheese, doctor, northern lights or strawberry diesel has to be out them for me


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

lol @ brock


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

northern lights and bubblegum for myself


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

trust me but some dealers see it as the lighter it is , the less they can give


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

yup - thats usually when you get the damp sh!t


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

or even some sour diesel that was so potent made me whitey lol fuck


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

and its cut early


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

hehe..i hate whiteys! usually get them if ive been out for a drink 1st!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont get some dealers if u bring some shite weed do u think im gona call u again. no bloody way


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

the martian mean green, quhaze/ 100% sativa and the chocolope always go down nice.

im getting sick of the cheese now theres to much of it everyone your ring says cheese and you have to get it because that all there is about but a couple of lads i go to have had hazes in so thats a nice change as always had the legendery grey haze the other day


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

worse whitey was probly smoking to much cheese dat tasted like mature cheddar mate had to strip down to just boxers an lay on cold bathroom because i was sweating like a rapist lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

there aint much choice about around here at the moment - all the prices have gone up!


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

its always a good rush when your on a bevvie whitey lol, i got 2oz of shit bud for 3ton the other week the lad was saying its a nice english and it does the job, i got it it was shit so turned half to oil and bashed the other half with grey haze


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

lol.....mine was when i had just made dinner for my friends (the best steak and kidney pie ever) and whitey'd at the point of serving up after a few ales in the afternoon! They saved me a little bit of crust, next to no meat and a ton of carrots!!! the fuckers!


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

a couple of my mates are bad whitey victims one thinks hes a top chonger then falls asleep after half a reef and my other mate just goes on a mad one singing and bouncing everywere.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

lol...my mate rocks in his seat like he's insane


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

lol i think whitey is a mix of hunger, dehydration, too hot an jus straight high as a mofo. was grey haze? that related to super silver haze?


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> if its flowering, it needs to be on 12/12


not if its an auto?


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

mine was i drank a load of vod and had a nice rocky and a nice blue ched did a fat cocktail, went out pissed to smoke it, the fella whos alley we were in came out shining a tourch in my face which knocked me and then watching my mate knock it knocked me again, we left him to clean it up serves him right for sending us white


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

lol best type of high watching a good film or playin sum xbox while your eyes are stingin raw red an back of your head is melting in to sette ohh goshhh


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont know much about the grey have tbh i just know that its a grey area special, its smell as fuck, fluffy when you grind, tasty and gets you bombed in


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

a good cocktail high grade an blue cheese


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

qvc or price drop when your stoned is good, its shit really but like that man on mr.nice guy said "everythings better on weeeeeeeed"


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

lol

right - time for a bath and spaghetti dinner! maybe more munchies later after a few joints 

have fun guys!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe some porn 1st, lol


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds like you should be unwrapping grey haze at Christmas or something must b a bangin smoke


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

i did a nice cocktail in the dam a few years ago squidgey black, super pollen, white and black widdow. as you can guess it fucked me over big time the hot chocolate in the dam with the little biscuit they give you and a lump of sugar always saves you from the amsterdam whitey monster and his little green men


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 11, 2010)

laterz brock and cafe culture stay high


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

peace have fun


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

ciao guys enjoy your night - roll me a cocktail brock 
byeeeeeeeee


----------



## brock (Aug 11, 2010)

in abit man


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> ive got a problem with over watering because i hate seeing the soil dry but recently ive seen faint white furr on the soil so ive calmed down a bit


Water from the bottom


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

AWW


----------



## brock (Aug 12, 2010)

nice pic and even nicer plant


----------



## vairocks (Aug 12, 2010)

cheers @ mr west....


----------



## brock (Aug 12, 2010)

just put some pics on my profile that i took like 5mins ago of my green-o-matic if anyone wants a look


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 13, 2010)

ok fokes need a bit o advise from any one who has done 12/12 from seed .

i was wondering what the average yield was per plant ???????


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> ok fokes need a bit o advise from any one who has done 12/12 from seed .
> 
> i was wondering what the average yield was per plant ???????


bout a quart if ya very lucky and stuff id say prolly less


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

i agree man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2010)

come on no way, under a 600W your talking nearer a half

your being modest fred


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

lol.....i am still learning


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

sheesh...clicked the wrong button!!
I'm still learning but I am will follow at least the 18/6 rule for non auto plants. Just potted up a skunk no1 seed this morning, 2 - 3 days should be poking thru the soil...nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2010)

its all subjective no one can predict how much your going to yeild too accurately. there is a ratio of plants to lumens vs space you will work out for yourself you can put lots of little one s in and a few monsters and get the same grams to watts. 

to be honest auto's serve a purpose 10 weeks seed to chop is sweet but when you look at the same in a 9 week flower version you might trebble the yeild for an extra 3-4 weeks 

id recommend startin a journal man!


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 13, 2010)

i think i am going to start a j 
it was just so i could have a crop ever 3 weeks with out have 2 rooms running . and the research i was doing i found 1 fella was getting 1 oz per plant on 12/12 from seed i want to give it a go as i would be happy with that amount per plant . just dont want to waist 2 odd month to find out he was talking pi~h and am left with only a q lol .


----------



## brock (Aug 13, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> i think i am going to start a j
> it was just so i could have a crop ever 3 weeks with out have 2 rooms running . and the research i was doing i found 1 fella was getting 1 oz per plant on 12/12 from seed i want to give it a go as i would be happy with that amount per plant . just dont want to waist 2 odd month to find out he was talking pi~h and am left with only a q lol .


sounds good man, i grew a few white widdow on a 600w, soil and water a few years ago and i got an oz per plant, its worth a go and you dont really have to do nothing just keep streching your plant everyknow and again before it flowers


----------



## vairocks (Aug 13, 2010)

anyone knows where can I get a grommet and a release valve like I donno what its called exactly...its used in bottles to release air in order to make a carbon dioxide dispenser......


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

good luck with the trials
let us know how you get on


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

vairocks said:


> anyone knows where can I get a grommet and a release valve like I donno what its called exactly...its used in bottles to release air in order to make a carbon dioxide dispenser......


 not usre about that bro - but you can make your own dead simple one with a coke bottle, yeast, sugar and water


----------



## brock (Aug 13, 2010)

whats everyone smoking on? i just scored another grey haze that shit is tasty and a lovely change from CHEESE


----------



## k3nz1387 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey never tried grey haze i just scored some california orange sum nice tasting bud. two bowls an im mashed lol


----------



## brock (Aug 13, 2010)

its a nice smoke harsh on the throat and lungs and just tastes of haze and smells of grey (grey haze is the actual smell for the colour grey).


----------



## Wessie4life (Aug 13, 2010)

Help change the law in the uk, check the link;
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/357577-all-uk-growers-look.html


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

brock said:


> whats everyone smoking on? i just scored another grey haze that shit is tasty and a lovely change from CHEESE


just on some unknown stuff from a mate - he has a terrible memory, lol.
nothing super strong - gotta wait for my own for that


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

Wessie4life said:


> Help change the law in the uk, check the link;
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/357577-all-uk-growers-look.html


Im behind you all the way man!!!!


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

i hate it when people dont tell you what youve just purchased. i killed the greay haze statsh off lastnight  lol so i have a choic today, grey haze, blue cheese or ss haze


----------



## Vento (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello my UK greenfingered friends 

uughhh ... cold , dark , damp and gray here today ... But the sun shines in my heart 

Anyways , I have a bit of a touchy subject , I want to invite UK growers / Smokers to a dedicated UK forum ..with a differnce .

But i don't want it to come across as some sort of random kind of advert you sometimes see here .

I have spent the best part of a month comming up with the idea and putting it into motion ... and im at the point now where its ready and waiting , Have a few members ( friends from here ) and a lot of open sections , Its NOT a replacement for Riu ( i LOVE it here ) More just an extention for the UK culture .

I have been working with Hydro Shops , Wholesalers , Equiptment manufactures and seed banks to try and pull this off ... To cut a very long story short ... Its about saving us money and getting a better service from the hydro industry ... To my supprise ... They LOVE the idea and allready they want to be involved .

So anyways .... im in a bit of a spot .... i wanna share this .... But i don't want it to be seen as some guy just advertising his forum in order to gain something .... I'm doing this off my own back at my own expence to help others and to maybe change the way the industry works here in the UK .... and to save us all some cash ...Its not to make waves 

Lemme know what you guys think 

In the meantime , If anyone is interested and would like an invite or just wants to take a look ... feel free to PM me 

V


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> i hate it when people dont tell you what youve just purchased. i killed the greay haze statsh off lastnight  lol so i have a choic today, grey haze, blue cheese or ss haze


 lol, nice to have a choice brock! I am sure I will in about 4 weeks. 
I hope my seed hasnt dried out too much - gave it a good water yesterday but evidently not enough\!


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

have you tried the wick watering or reservior systems?

atleats you give yours water lol, i gave mine half a cup of tea lastnight i checked on it before and gave it some fizzy vimto ha ha. i dont know why maybe its because of the milk in the tea but my leaf and buds stink of quavers lol, if it was a cheese plant id be buzzin because id have the smellest cheese plant going but its a green-o-matic that is no and has no relation to the cheese lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

lol...i dont need that bro - just needed to check on it before bed and i didnt. It cant have been dry for too long! I hope


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

the water situation shouldnt really effect the plant i dont think, because what would it do it it was outdoors and there was a drought on?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

yeh i know - its only a seed that i potted up yesterday and they are kinda sensitive at that stage. Hopefully it will be ok


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

ohhhh im on it now, i thought you ment a full plant, if its a seed just water it wen you remember that you forgot to water it lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

lol, yeh. the plants are fine, gave em a little water yesterday - full feed either tonight or tomorrow morning. Love it when i feed em, they seem to grow like amazingly quickly


----------



## Airwave (Aug 14, 2010)

Vento said:


> Hello my UK greenfingered friends
> 
> uughhh ... cold , dark , damp and gray here today ... But the sun shines in my heart
> 
> ...


You need to clear out your inbox, Vento.


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

my mate gives his all the nutes, hes says the same as you, you feed it and it seems to grow bigger almost over night. i amight try a couple when i pop my next couple of seeds.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

yeh - they seem to have about 2-3 days of quick growth then slow down - although it might just be me too stoned to notice the subtle differences
lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

would love to grow organically - but i'm too new at the moment, lemme get my 1st and 2nd grows out the way and I will be considering alternatives to nutes and liquid feed


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

ha ha ha, nah man you can always tell when your plants have grew.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

i could after the holiday! that was amazing - go away and they are growing happily - return after one week to find them all covered in buds and survivng well....i was sooo happy


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish my buds would hurry up man they should be here properly in the next two weeks!!!

its been flowering for a week, its been growing for 6 weeks and its seed to bud in 8 weeks, so fingers crossed the next two weeks il have a little stash. i started two to do a little experiment, after they sprouted i kept 1 and gave 1 to my mate, he was to keep his under a light and i was to keep mine outdoors, but then we had that bad weather so i had to bring it in, so i put it under a light and he put his in the window and thats were theyve been for the last 2 and a half weeks.

so the experiment changed from- "is it best to grow an outdoor seed outdoors or under a light"? to "which will grow better a plant grown outdoor for 2 1/2 weeks then grew under a light or a plant grew under light for 2 1/2 weeks then grew under natural light"?

mines small and compact wheres his it tall/ gangly and spread out.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> i wish my buds would hurry up man they should be here properly in the next two weeks!!!
> 
> its been flowering for a week, its been growing for 6 weeks and its seed to bud in 8 weeks, so fingers crossed the next two weeks il have a little stash. i started two to do a little experiment, after they sprouted i kept 1 and gave 1 to my mate, he was to keep his under a light and i was to keep mine outdoors, but then we had that bad weather so i had to bring it in, so i put it under a light and he put his in the window and thats were theyve been for the last 2 and a half weeks.
> 
> ...


sounds like he used a shitty ass light


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

i think its because hes had it on 24 hours under a 250w sodium for the first 2 1/2 weeks and hes now put it in natural light which is on 17/7


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> would love to grow organically - but i'm too new at the moment, lemme get my 1st and 2nd grows out the way and I will be considering alternatives to nutes and liquid feed


you can grow on liturally anything really, i know this sounds mad but i saw it, i was working in manchester once and the only way to get the sofa out of the house was to take it through the back, down the alley round the house then into the street, the lad who owned the house said be careful of my plant in the alley and showed me there was a plant growinf through the concrete in the alley! he said it was its second year and doesnt know how it got there he said it must of been him or one of his mates have emptied his skinin up tin in the alley and its ahd a seed in it. 

i know a fella whos a bit of a hippy he drives round finds a place a plants a seed marks it off on a map then goes back a couple of months later to see if anything grew


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> you can grow on liturally anything really, i know this sounds mad but i saw it, i was working in manchester once and the only way to get the sofa out of the house was to take it through the back, down the alley round the house then into the street, the lad who owned the house said be careful of my plant in the alley and showed me there was a plant growinf through the concrete in the alley! he said it was its second year and doesnt know how it got there he said it must of been him or one of his mates have emptied his skinin up tin in the alley and its ahd a seed in it.
> 
> i know a fella whos a bit of a hippy he drives round finds a place a plants a seed marks it off on a map then goes back a couple of months later to see if anything grew


 - lol, love this guy already! nice idea...a little late in the season i think now


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

he starts going round in march/april, drives so far one way plants a seed, drives so far another way plants a seed, and so on until he gets home and when the plants in his green house are done and hes drying them out he goes to all the places on his map to see if there anything. he gave me some nice northen lights once and some purple haze from his green house but i didnt like that


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like a good friend! my old neighbour used to grow in his green house. he fell out with the neighbour next to him and got grassed up! wish id known, id have been popping in his greenhouse. The guy was a fucking idiot and too cocky, serves him right for getting busted. Got away with it saying his friend had given him some tomato seeds as a joke put some weed seeds in there


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

ha ha ha.

bet he was good to know when there was a drought on tho, instant supply right next door


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

yeh, lol. wish id known about bdefore the police


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 14, 2010)

hi fokes heres a link to my 12/12 grow from seed my plan is to crop every 3 weeks with an oz per plant .

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/357772-12-12-seed-400w-hps.html#post4514279


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds perfect bro, just enough for 1 guy for 3 weeks
no link tho......


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 14, 2010)

click on the 12/12 from seed ,400w hps on my original post 

it should work that way


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

fancy sending a little tester down? lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

looool and to the north of england


----------



## days to daze (Aug 14, 2010)

hey
First time posting on the uk growers thread.. thought id say hi .. might stick around if its any good.. 

im usually pottering about on the 600 club .. nice group of growers over there.. 

well ill give you a head up on my grow.. 
its a 6 foot wide hexagonal tent.. 
i have it all kitted out with carbon filter inline fan etc. air being drawn from outdoors and exausted through the cimney.
im growing in soil .. and i have 13 plants in the tent. 5 on the ground and 8 fixed to the walls of the tent.. 
i had 1 600mh through veg (which was 4 weeks) and 1 600 hps for half of flower .. (added a second after 4 weeks)
im growing serious seeds... i have 6 fem AK47 and 7 chronic (which was out of 11 reg seeds)
they were on 18/6 for veg .. and received NO nutrience until the second light was added in week 4 of flower

all was going well untill i noticed a pollen sack had grown under one of the chronic buds.. and had burst .. 
so now i probably have a seeded crop .. time shall tell .. (although AK47xChronic will be good plants)

anything you want to know ask away... here some photos week by week untill week 3 of flower.. (current pics soon.. they look so much bigger now..which is week 5 flower.)

Oh yeah im growing vertical by the way... (yes the light should be lower.. so there are two now.)


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> looool and to the north of england


he could send to you and then you could send it down leeds/liverpool canal but dont be taxing my half.


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 14, 2010)

best use of space av seen in a while days to daze very nice


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

fucking amazing set up and an even better crop!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your gonna have some lovley shit man


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

loool, im a hundred yards from the canal


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 14, 2010)

ha ha well are use going to send me sum then ??????


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

days to daze said:


> hey
> First time posting on the uk growers thread.. thought id say hi .. might stick around if its any good..
> 
> im usually pottering about on the 600 club .. nice group of growers over there..
> ...


looking good bro! hope you removed the pollenating one anyway?


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> loool, im a hundred yards from the canal


even better then. lol



scottish lad said:


> ha ha well are use going to send me sum then ??????


yea man im just waiting for mine to bud fully should be ready in the next 2 weeks, then 2 weeks to dry


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

shit - why didnt i remove all the attachments, lool


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 14, 2010)

yea man im just waiting for mine to bud fully should be ready in the next 2 weeks, then 2 weeks to dry

good good so i should expect some smoke from ya in a month


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

mine look like they are about 3 if not more weeks away
at least ill have a big stash for my birthday!


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

^^^ lol ^^^


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> yea man im just waiting for mine to bud fully should be ready in the next 2 weeks, then 2 weeks to dry
> 
> good good so i should expect some smoke from ya in a month


sure man, il get a couple of smellproof bags


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 14, 2010)

sweet al hold ya to that lol


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 14, 2010)

how ya doing mate im down in south west 20 mile from bristol!! anyway lookin at your crop and your set up ! impressed wit yer tent!! how much it all put you out? not being nozy just thinkin a bying same kinda set up out some a the dollar i make of my outdoar crop!!! got 5 autos on the go plus 12 large ladys in flower!! been putting them away from 9pm till 9am ! got 3 in full flower and the rest ive just started givin 12/12 got a masive indica at 3 and a half weeks see if i ad you ass friend any chance takin a look at her see if you think ok for mid week 3??? be doing me a favour as sussin out at what point to add my pk !!! how old are your plants now brotha?? keep it 420 my fellow grower peace!!


----------



## Vento (Aug 14, 2010)

Airwave said:


> You need to clear out your inbox, Vento.


LOL its full ? haha ok i will do it now Airwave .. thanks


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> sweet al hold ya to that lol


ok man trade buds


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 14, 2010)

alrite pal hows it goin ? am another scotish ganja grower and smoker but livin down neer bristol west country ! doin a out doar grow but prob invest in a tent and nu8te tank for me room after i crop the outdoar plants!!! you got grow goin at moment bro ?? chat soon liam !!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

i would personally recommend making ur own tent if money is an issue, wood and white/black/white plastic is what i used


----------



## Vento (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> i would personally recommend making ur own tent if money is an issue, wood and white/black/white plastic is what i used
> View attachment 1098507



Nice one Cafe  ...It's nice to have the readys and the space to go and just get all the proppa kit ... but i bet it dont feel half as good as standing back and looking at something you built yourself  ...love it mate  good job ... +Rep and a high five 

Must be my scottish blood but i hate handing ovewr cash  ... ima build a tent jus like that one day


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

will do a collection round - love driving


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> lol
> 
> have you saw this? my mate just showed me
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jOS3LY10Ldo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jOS3LY10Ldo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



twat!!!! it was a greenhouse video on youtube of them putting a colour in their seeds so they can be found easier


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

Vento said:


> Nice one Cafe  ...It's nice to have the readys and the space to go and just get all the proppa kit ... but i bet it dont feel half as good as standing back and looking at something you built yourself  ...love it mate  good job ... +Rep and a high five
> 
> Must be my scottish blood but i hate handing ovewr cash  ... ima build a tent jus like that one day


thanks for the good feedback bro...its a half tent extending a small grow cupboard where the immersion heater used to live. I used to have too much heat and humidity variance so I extended it out and mounted the light off the top on a single peice of wood - only major issue is the smell - but i constantly have the window open and electric air freshers going.
I even managed to water them while away at which point they budded!
Happy stoner! lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> twat!!!! it was a greenhouse video on youtube of them putting a colour in their seeds so they can be found easier


 loolol..amusing


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> I even managed to water them while away at which point they budded!


how can you water them if your away lol?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

i bought a watering system...was cheap and perfect - even when in the flowering stage - then i blanked off the light from the door and locked it ... parents never suspected a thing when they came to feed the cats


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> i bought a watering system...was cheap and perfect - even when in the flowering stage - then i blanked off the light from the door and locked it


well that shut me up lol



cafeculture said:


> parents never suspected a thing when they came to feed the cats


ha ha ha, good shit


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

lol.....i was just hoping dad didnt ask why i left my windows open upstairs - i had to lock them off with wood and screws, only a noisy theif would have gotten in, but dad would have noticed if he'd been outside and looked up - fortunately, no investigation proceedings


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

fuck im stoned - i thought that stuff wasnt that strong!! :-O


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> lol.....i was just hoping dad didnt ask why i left my windows open upstairs - i had to lock them off with wood and screws, only a noisy theif would have gotten in, but dad would have noticed if he'd been outside and looked up - fortunately, no investigation proceedings


ha ha ha good good



cafeculture said:


> fuck im stoned - i thought that stuff wasnt that strong!! :-O


what you smokin on? iv got ginger cheese


----------



## YoungSmoker (Aug 14, 2010)

hey fellow uk stoners! ;P
thinking of starting my own grow, small, only about 2 plants for starts, in the planning stage atm 
gonna use CFLs i think, but my mate is selling me 2 cuttings for £5 each, he lives approx. 45 mins away, any idea how to transport the cuttings? a tray with water in to stop air bubbles in the stem? ideas please


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

just plant them in small pots and carry them as you can always transfer to a bigger pot when there growing


----------



## Vento (Aug 14, 2010)

YoungSmoker said:


> hey fellow uk stoners! ;P
> thinking of starting my own grow, small, only about 2 plants for starts, in the planning stage atm
> gonna use CFLs i think, but my mate is selling me 2 cuttings for £5 each, he lives approx. 45 mins away, any idea how to transport the cuttings? a tray with water in to stop air bubbles in the stem? ideas please


Hi ya dude 

Welcome to RiU 

Little bit of advice .... do your planning .... set your room up ... Test it for temps for veg stage AND Flower stage ( lower temps ) and make sure you have it so YOU control the temps not it controlling you .... Then get yer Clones , Trust me on this ! 

Transporting clones is not as bad as you might think  ( I remember shitting myself driving home with mine .... i strapped them in with a seatbelt i shit you not  lol ) 

Just pot them ... pop the pots in a bigger pot and wedge it a bit so they dont roll about ... Give them a quick misting just to keep them comfy ... pop the pot in a black bag and off you go ... if it makes you feel better ... pop a couple of holes in the bag .

If the clones are on a light cycle other than 24/7 ... make sure and have your room set to replicate the light time they are used to ... Its not something people care about much ... but i think little touches like that keep the plant from getting confused = less stress .

Other than that ... Welcome ... and have fun


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey there people new to the site so thought ad say hello to all ye uk growers!!! Im liam from glasgow scotland living south west england!!! Outdoar grow indoar for winter with new tent and tank and lamps!!! Any1 want to check out me pic of my garden tell me if the flowers on my big plant are small for the 3wk5days??? Please ?? Peace


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> ha ha ha good good
> 
> 
> 
> what you smokin on? iv got ginger cheese


 dunno what im on at the moment bro! was a spare oz from a mate - leafy and medium strength, but it helps a nice weeks holiday along


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

brock said:


> ha ha ha good good
> 
> 
> 
> what you smokin on? iv got ginger cheese


just got a lucky oz from my mate - dunno what it is - medium strength


----------



## days to daze (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi this is my first post on the uk growers thread.. im usually lurking on the 600 club, some good guys over there. thought i would come check out this one.. 

heres some info on my grow. 
its 6 foot hexagonal tent
vertical grow in soil
i currently have 2 600s but only added the second at week 4 flower.
i vegged for 4 weeks around a 600mh
i have 13 plants on two levels. 7 chronic and 6 fem AK47 both from serious seeds.
i had some trouble when one of my chronic plants hermied and a few pollen sacks burst which i missed. so ill have some seeds (maybe lots) but then again AK47xChronic will be a good mix.

i used NO nutrience until week 4 flower. 
any questions ask away.. (its now week 5 flower i have pictures up untill week 3 flower.. here a couple from each week... enjoy...)





















they have come such a long way in the two weeks after these photos... 
i need to get some photos of the frosty fat buds soon.. ill throw some up soon.
i would have done large pictures but for some reason they are WAYYY too big..


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

shit - why didnt my earlier msg appear? am I really that stoned? I read the page twice........


----------



## YoungSmoker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Vento, but would it be possible to transport them in a way that i could carry in a bag so as not to be suspicious? e.g. i would need a pretty large rucksack and have to be VERY careful if i was to put the pots in a bag, but could i put them in some sort of plastic bag filled with water? its because i am getting a lift from some people who i dont want knowing about it, as they think i'm just seeing a mate, what they don't know is that i'm going to be picking up 2 cuttings whilst i'm there


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

the cuttings should only be small - make a cardboard frame inside ur ruck sack so you dont squash them - they should be fine


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2010)

use one of those mcdonalds coke carriers you get in a drive thru to keep em upright!


----------



## Wizzywig (Aug 15, 2010)

Hiya guys..greetings from sunny Cornwall 
Well to fill you in im on a very tight budget atm so heres wot im gonna use for my 1st ever grow
DRS60
45WLED Growlight (yeah i know but we'll see) any advice on wot cfl's to add pls 
Waterfarm hydro unit x1
4"extract
total cost £130


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> use one of those mcdonalds coke carriers you get in a drive thru to keep em upright!


 dragons den shit that man lol, a cardboard beverage holder to the untrained eye a cannabis cutting/plant pot carrier to the smoking community ha ha ha.


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

Wizzywig said:


> Hiya guys..greetings from sunny Cornwall
> Well to fill you in im on a very tight budget atm so heres wot im gonna use for my 1st ever grow
> DRS60
> 45WLED Growlight (yeah i know but we'll see) any advice on wot cfl's to add pls
> ...


hey man you got a good deal there, did you buy that stuff from a shop? because im looking to buy more shit to get a bigger grow on.

you can use any cfl you want really 125w, 200w, 300w + depends on the size of your growing space


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> dragons den shit that man lol, a cardboard beverage holder to the untrained eye a cannabis cutting/plant pot carrier to the smoking community ha ha ha.


 hahaha.....I'm trained to think out of the box (I hate those sayings!)


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> dragons den shit that man lol, a cardboard beverage holder to the untrained eye a cannabis cutting/plant pot carrier to the smoking community ha ha ha.


 hahaha.....I'm trained to think out of the box (I hate those sayings!)


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

ok rui - stop making me look stupid..i did only post that once!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

Wizzywig said:


> Hiya guys..greetings from sunny Cornwall
> Well to fill you in im on a very tight budget atm so heres wot im gonna use for my 1st ever grow
> DRS60
> 45WLED Growlight (yeah i know but we'll see) any advice on wot cfl's to add pls
> ...



hope it works out for u bro - I'm a soil and hps man, so I don't have much idea about cfl's and hydro...
Nice to meet you tho!


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

ha ha ha. we could make millions man with your cutting carrier and i once cam up with a pre roached paper so its easier to roll a cone everytime, made 3 prototypes but smoked them all lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

hahaha.....very true! I could do with millions, but then, I guess I'd just spend it on weed!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

you show us the prerolled roach then bro?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

il make one now and take a pic


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

ooh nice one! thx...im interested to see


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

iv made it, but il have to post the pic in about 5mins, my birds just gone to get me a sack and took my phone. but the good things is il take pics of me skinning up using the prototype so you can see it in motion


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey gus just wondering if anyone here has used chempak no8? Heard alot of good things about it so i got some only tging is on the pack it says 2 level measures per 5 litres of water but it gives u no measuring spoon! I need to know how much 1 measure is! For example i have a measuring spoon from my miricle grow, will one measure of that be the same for measuring my chempak?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> iv made it, but il have to post the pic in about 5mins, my birds just gone to get me a sack and took my phone. but the good things is il take pics of me skinning up using the prototype so you can see it in motion


 sounds perfect bro! ....what the hell's a sack????


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Hey gus just wondering if anyone here has used chempak no8? Heard alot of good things about it so i got some only tging is on the pack it says 2 level measures per 5 litres of water but it gives u no measuring spoon! I need to know how much 1 measure is! For example i have a measuring spoon from my miricle grow, will one measure of that be the same for measuring my chempak?


 not sure how much that'd be bro - can you check on internet?


----------



## Vento (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> dragons den shit that man lol, a cardboard beverage holder to the untrained eye a cannabis cutting/plant pot carrier to the smoking community ha ha ha.


LOL Brock ahha Dragons den ... lol 

Nice one there Cafe ... perfect for transporting cuttings 

Yes Young smoker ... A combo of pot's ... Cafe's spot on dragons den style Mc D's cup hlder ( we need to think of a name for that Gizmo hehe ... Mc Ez Clone hehe ) and a rucksack will be cool , Don't over think it and get to stressed , The little babys are tough as long as your not smashin them about ... The light cycle is worth thinking over though ... if you can move them in the dark period they will have no break in light


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Hey gus just wondering if anyone here has used chempak no8? Heard alot of good things about it so i got some only tging is on the pack it says 2 level measures per 5 litres of water but it gives u no measuring spoon! I need to know how much 1 measure is! For example i have a measuring spoon from my miricle grow, will one measure of that be the same for measuring my chempak?


 you bro - email them at their website - ask how big the spoons are because you have lost theirs...here's the link: http://www.thompson-morgan.com/sundries1/product/kww2555/1.html


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> not sure how much that'd be bro - can you check on internet?


I have searched and searched and searched! really need some help on this one, i wanna mix it in a 2 litre bottle if that helps lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

Vento said:


> LOL Brock ahha Dragons den ... lol
> 
> Nice one there Cafe ... perfect for transporting cuttings
> 
> Yes Young smoker ... A combo of pot's ... Cafe's spot on dragons den style Mc D's cup hlder ( we need to think of a name for that Gizmo hehe ... Mc Ez Clone hehe ) and a rucksack will be cool , Don't over think it and get to stressed , The little babys are tough as long as your not smashin them about ... The light cycle is worth thinking over though ... if you can move them in the dark period they will have no break in light


loool...mcezclone, nice name


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> I have searched and searched and searched! really need some help on this one, i wanna mix it in a 2 litre bottle if that helps lol


this is their email bro - better check before you use, overfeed and theyre dead...I would recommend only using a 1/4 of the required amount at first bro!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

oops...added it this time: [email protected]


----------



## Vento (Aug 15, 2010)

I bet Theo paphitispopadoppolus Would invest ... he looks like a stoner 
**


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> sounds perfect bro! ....what the hell's a sack????


iv took the pics im lookin for the cable now

a sack is a bag of bud


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

Vento said:


> I bet Theo paphitispopadoppolus Would invest ... he looks like a stoner
> *View attachment 1100083*


 hahahaha...he sure does


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhhh..wondered what it was bro! looking forward to learning something


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

there on there way 2 mins


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

nice one bro! hey Vento...loved ur T & L cupboard - rep to you!


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> this is their email bro - better check before you use, overfeed and theyre dead...I would recommend only using a 1/4 of the required amount at first bro!


Ok and there email is lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Ok and there email is lol


 check underneath bro - i added it on the 2nd post [email protected]
here it is again for you!


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

there you go boys, the orders abit mixed up tho


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^ copyrighted for the ganja boys ^^^


----------



## rainz (Aug 15, 2010)

why not back roll it so ur not smoking all that rizla? joints taste 10 times better like it i promise you


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> View attachment 1100088View attachment 1100089View attachment 1100090View attachment 1100091View attachment 1100092View attachment 1100093View attachment 1100094View attachment 1100095View attachment 1100096View attachment 1100097
> 
> there you go boys, the orders abit mixed up tho


thanks for that Brock - just one question..I might be being stupid - does the roach glue to the paper?? would be nice with a little sticky tab on it!


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

i flip the skin in half licked the glue put it on the skin i was smoking the put the roach tip on and pulled it out, just like when you only have little skins and you stick them together.


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

rainz said:


> why not back roll it so ur not smoking all that rizla? joints taste 10 times better like it i promise you


the dutch way, i find it hard man i always end up with the sticky sticking to my thumb and just as iv rolled it im pull my thumb away and open the spliff back up


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

nice idea..might give it a try later - post visit to mums which is now! have fun guys, back soon


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

catch ya in abit man


----------



## daviaces (Aug 15, 2010)

agree with rainz flip rizla paper round so sticky bit is on inside( roll it up) and wet from outside (the dutch way) least paper possible its really easy after a few goes 

just remember u have to wet it from outside(you dont actually directtly wet sticky bit, the wetness goes thru rizla paper )
and just burn off remaining paper makes fora nicer joint


----------



## Vento (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> nice one bro! hey Vento...loved ur T & L cupboard - rep to you!



hehe ... Thanks Cafe  ... here you go ... Just for you 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340864-ready-steady-grow-ventos-first-2.html#post4517896


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

daviaces said:


> just remember u have to wet it from outside(you dont actually directtly wet sticky bit, the wetness goes thru rizla paper )
> and just burn off remaining paper makes fora nicer joint


so thats where iv always gone wrong 6 years of trying and iv never tried that


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

just check out your journal and i like it vent, they are gonna be some big plant. i like the diy box thats like the one im using now


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

lol, sounds like too much hard work - i can roll a spliff in less than a minute! i would like to try it sometime though....


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

iv just done a flaming backflip and licked the outside and it worked first time  thanks for the tip

you ever tried the cross joint or tulip cafe?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

we rolled a spliff in 45 secs once there was 4 of us on it tho, 1 holding the skin/rolling, 1 putting in the ciggy, 1 doing the roach and 1 grinding the weed/putting it in. and they say no good ever comes out of smoking thats team work at its best


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

Was Really Good Chimneys......
Plants been on 12/12 2days an 1 of the white widow an 1 of the auto northern lights showed hairs so thats 2 bitches out of 4 plants.


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> Was Really Good Chimneys......
> Plants been on 12/12 2days an 1 of the white widow an 1 of the auto northern lights showed hairs so thats 2 bitches out of 4 plants.


yummy yummy both lovely at this time of year arsed end of summer going into autum buds


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> iv just done a flaming backflip and licked the outside and it worked first time  thanks for the tip
> 
> you ever tried the cross joint or tulip cafe?


never tried it bud, or the other!..i'm a willing student though


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

trust couldnt stop grinnin when i saw that. the female widow looks more indica and the other widow looks more sativa got massive leaves it might be a male just prayin it aint. and the other auto northern still kinda small only got 6 leaves. i was thinkin if that 1 was male an i remove it from the tent will it mean the other plant will yield alot more beause it is takin more lumens.. and was thinkin if should take cuttings from the widow


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

im trying to think of the name of the book i bought years ago and it shows ou how to make stupid arse spliffs like the tulip, cross joint, loop the loop, the windmill and the plat. i think its called the guide to joint rolling.

im thinking of going all out after new year, save up buy a tent, a big hydro system and buying some _Ed Rosenthal super bud seeds and giving that baby a go
_


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> trust couldnt stop grinnin when i saw that. the female widow looks more indica and the other widow looks more sativa got massive leaves it might be a male just prayin it aint. and the other auto northern still kinda small only got 6 leaves. i was thinkin if that 1 was male an i remove it from the tent will it mean the other plant will yield alot more beause it is takin more lumens.. and was thinkin if should take cuttings from the widow


white widow is my fav hands down man. it should grow bigger because it will have more space more light and wont have the threat got getting pollenated. if its a fem take cuttings and youve got another widow


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> im trying to think of the name of the book i bought years ago and it shows ou how to make stupid arse spliffs like the tulip, cross joint, loop the loop, the windmill and the plat. i think its called the guide to joint rolling.
> 
> im thinking of going all out after new year, save up buy a tent, a big hydro system and buying some _Ed Rosenthal super bud seeds and giving that baby a go
> _



nice one brock - will have a trawl through the internet - sure i can find something similar on there with pics etc....
I have 1 ww and 2 northern lights - but im sure the guy had given me 4 ww cuttings just because its easier...they all look the same anyway!
Don't really care - just wanna see em with big buds and ready for cropping.
Peace out - gonna have a look for a rolling guide and make another!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

ye thought so but i havent got space to make somewhere separate for clones i was thinking could i take a cutting while it is in early flower an just leave it unda 12/12 on the 250 hps? how big will the plant get or will it stay tiny?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

lol...that was quick, loads of guides! http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/tulip/tulip-joint.htm


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> ye thought so but i havent got space to make somewhere separate for clones i was thinking could i take a cutting while it is in early flower an just leave it unda 12/12 on the 250 hps? how big will the plant get or will it stay tiny? stay tiny



I thought that if you remove cuttings...shouldn't they go straight into 18/6 to stop the flowering?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> lol...that was quick, loads of guides! http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/tulip/tulip-joint.htm


gonna make one now


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> nice one brock - will have a trawl through the internet - sure i can find something similar on there with pics etc....
> I have 1 ww and 2 northern lights - but im sure the guy had given me 4 ww cuttings just because its easier...they all look the same anyway!
> Don't really care - just wanna see em with big buds and ready for cropping.
> Peace out - gonna have a look for a rolling guide and make another!


we have autoflowering when do you think they'll have autobud so we dont have to wait?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> gonna make one now


thats the one ha ha


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

ye i know but i havent got veggin space so i was wonderin if i could flower straight from cuttin? or give it light in tent and when is lights out could i take plant out of tent so it get more light


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

yea you can give it more light


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> ye i know but i havent got veggin space so i was wonderin if i could flower straight from cuttin? or give it light in tent and when is lights out could i take plant out of tent so it get more light


 yeah, might work bro! you could always make a small veggin frame and tent it out like i did, under a flourescent light. I should have put hinges on so i could store it away better...but i hope to be continuously vegging and flowering at least 2 plants at a time anyway...constant supply and no dealers to be let down by


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

i was thinkin it would save waiting to know if they are females or not


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah, would be better to check that 1st! I'll send pics of my frame if you like?
- mid-way thru rolling the tulip joint


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

mayb next year i would want to get 2 differnt seeds an cross them so i got a custom bunch of smoke . i wanted to cross any cheese with purple pineberry. see if i could make some purple cheese


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

when you get good with the tulip, instead of the pipe bit use a spliff

purple cheeseberry.


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

lol purple cheeseberry sounds like jesus himself in a bag


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

lol, nice thought brock! made that bit now though - but good idea! my responses may slow down soon, lol.
I love this quote: 
*An Amsterdam specialty, the tulip is often found (usually half-smoked) in the hands of an unconscious tourist. A good tulip is deceptively smooth to smoke and easier to roll than it looks.*


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> lol purple cheeseberry sounds like jesus himself in a bag


 lool....sounds nice. once i get used to growing, i'm going o try soo many different strains!


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

i wanted to do 

white widow x black widow = grey widdow 
purple power plant x white widow kush = pink widdow kush


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> lol, nice thought brock! made that bit now though - but good idea! my responses may slow down soon, lol.
> I love this quote:
> *An Amsterdam specialty, the tulip is often found (usually half-smoked) in the hands of an unconscious tourist. A good tulip is deceptively smooth to smoke and easier to roll than it looks.*


they also send your mate white who grasses on you to his parents


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

hehehe. this is nicely rolled - just need an elastic band now!


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

braindamage x train wreck = head ache


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

me to theres alot of strains i wana cross i really wana grow sumfin purple. but feminized purple anyfink is hard to find. purple wreck(purple urkel x train wreck) from reserva privada dat shit sounds good but outa stock everywhere.i heard purple strains arent that strong so i would want to cross it 2 give it some strength or even cross purple with an auto flower .


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hehehe. this is nicely rolled - just need an elastic band now!


or rip the licky of the skin lick it and wrap it round instead of using a band


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

pink widow kush sounds bangin


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> or rip the licky of the skin lick it and wrap it round instead of using a band


 yeh - im making a joint following your suggestion - gonna stick that in with the papers.

How about bubblegum and white widow - bubbly widow (I can imagine that big ass right now!) loool


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

what do u two use to cut cuttings and what medium do you put them in i already got some clonex


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> what do u two use to cut cuttings and what medium do you put them in i already got some clonex


iv never took a cutting only been given them, but iv just read something that said you need to get your medium ready first it has t be warm and damp and when you take your cutting it has to be woth a sharp razor


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> what do u two use to cut cuttings and what medium do you put them in i already got some clonex


anything really sharp will do, root riot cubes work well mate i'll be sticking with them for a while


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

EVERYTHING ABOUT CANNABIS 'Experienced information'
thats what the thread is called and its in the general marijuana growing room


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

cheers, could i sterlize some scissors or is there a reason why you cant use scissors? can you take cuttings of any size or do have to be a certain size?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

scissors usually squash the plant rather than cut bro! a razor or a NEW craft knife should do


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

it says you have to put your cutting straight into filtered water to stop any air bubbles getting into the viens


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

bloody hell theres a lot shit to know to cut a branch off init anymore vital info for cuttings?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

dunno man check that theard i told you about or type it in on youtube and if anything comes up you can see someone do it so you know what your doing, im gonna check now


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYg43cKmszQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmd1ceQcM0k


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

me too cheers im checkin youtube


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

them two links it posted show you how to do it


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

checking xtube  hahaha


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

il have to check that one lol


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

have you saw this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s31YQAJN7ac


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

just took a cutting quite proud of it if it roots il take more


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

well done, you didnt know what to do 20mins ago. any pics?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

yeh how do u upload pics


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

big 1 is white widow . cutting from white widow and the short 1 auto northern lights


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

well done on the cutting looks good. your plants look nice and healthy, the widow looks amazing and the auto looks yummy how longs it got left?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

cheers yeh these are the two definite females


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

ive been growing white widow mayb 2 months and auto 1 month probly but they have been under 3 days 12/12 250w hps from 125w cfl dual


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

so they should be nearly ready to chop at the same time


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

i had my auto on 17/7 but iv switched it to 12/12 but iv just read something that said and auto should always be kept on 18/6 or 17/7 and never on 12/12 because they flower on age not light patterns, so im thinking of switching mine back to 17/7 but im not sure because i only switched it to 12/12 last week


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

the white widow needs 8-10 weeks flower and auto says 5-7 weeks flower il just leave the auto until buds looks juicy i got fuckin thrips in my tent but they should hold out i spray them with water frequently


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

if i ad anutha tent i wud give the auto longer light but is gone hav 2 take wa is given but if u have it on 12/12 you could just grow it for a bit longer an the longer dark periods help the thc production so ive heard


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/357967-why-extend-dark-periods-improve.html


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

thats what i read that made me change it to 12/12


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

same i dont know about leavin it in darkness for 2 weeks i wouldnt trust it until ive seen it. u think thats true?


----------



## YoungSmoker (Aug 15, 2010)

ok so i'm getting 2 clones from a friend and i'm going to grow them in my attic. i'm thinking of putting some sort of cover over the plants and lights to protect from birds (we get the occasional birds nest ) i think i'm going to order a small heater that also doubles up as a fan, because i don't know if the CFL lights will provide enough heat in my cold attic. Atm i'm trying to think of a way to run the lights up there as i have no plugs in my attic, but i think i might be able to use an extension lead to plug them in from my room beneath the attic. My main problem is transporting the clones through a 45 minute journey, if i put them in a zip-lock bag with a small amount of water and put the bag in some ice, will that be enough?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

i dont know i think it would fuck it up because its gone from havin light all of its life to having none for two weeks


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

put them in pots and put the pots in a mcdonalds drink holder to keep them stood up


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

have the clones got roots or not?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

brock said:


> put them in pots and put the pots in a mcdonalds drink holder to keep them stood up


 or if youve no pots, you can put them straight into some water at the bottom of the cup (maybe a mcdonalds cup) with the lid, and carry em home - but you gotta get em planted and under 24 or 18/6 light as soon as you get home


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

call cafe for cutting delivery tips


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

lol
thanks brother


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

business partners man, cutting moving solutions and pre-roached rolling papers


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone else have problem with helicopters constantly flying through their area?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

this is liverpool there here every 20mins


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

because i live in a block a flats in london an i live high up they fly so close an they fly by everyday all day is jarin just feels like there fuking watching me. anyone got good ideas for lowering risk of detection?


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

become a mole and live underground or buy loads of freezers and opens the doors


----------



## brock (Aug 15, 2010)

shower be back


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 15, 2010)

always helecoptors here too - dont get paranoid, lol.
Catch you all sometime tomorrow probably.
have fun!


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 15, 2010)

first grow with lights mate gona get a bit paro . laterz


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone have a outdoor grow going on here?


----------



## Vento (Aug 15, 2010)

High Time 420 said:


> Anyone have a outdoor grow going on here?


lol clearly you have never been to the UK  ... please tell me your not a brit  ...or that your kiddin 

weather here is not good for growing MJ outdoors ... summer was on a tuesday last year 

I know some awesome spots out in the sticks to .... but i just dont think gorilla grows work out to well here .... i could be totaly wrong though ... thats not uncommon


----------



## brock (Aug 16, 2010)

the plants dead boys  it snapped in half


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 16, 2010)

aww brock! sorry to hear that man!


----------



## 420 24/7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Can someome plz aswer my thread 




Link https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/357444-uk-growers.html


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 16, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> always helecoptors here too - dont get paranoid, lol.
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow probably.
> have fun!


glad to see it aint just me seeing choppers all time lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 16, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> glad to see it aint just me seeing choppers all time lol


 lol...i been hearing them all night!


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 16, 2010)

lately they have been round our end alot But remembering back to before i grew anything they were always around then prob because its bit ruff

paranoia will annoy ya


----------



## brock (Aug 16, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> lately they have been round our end alot But remembering back to before i grew anything they were always around then prob because its bit ruff
> 
> paranoia will annoy ya


you never notice the police going past until you have a grow lol


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

i know no-one cared ... but here are a couple of pics from week 5 flower. 

the AK47







The chronic







group shot







frosty chronic side bud


----------



## brock (Aug 16, 2010)

some lovely plants man!!!! any samples???? lol


----------



## days to daze (Aug 16, 2010)

no samples lol .. but if anyone wants free beans i might hook you up .. depends how many i get .. 
and the genetics will be sweat... serious seeds never let you down.. 
on of them hermied.. but it was a light leak i think .. so if it has seeds they will be fem right.?? and it the pollen hit one of the ak 47 then magic will happen


----------



## brock (Aug 16, 2010)

yep they'll be fem. wooooooooow that would be yummy AKchronic


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 16, 2010)

yep very nice plants plus set up


----------



## YoungSmoker (Aug 16, 2010)

ok, i've seen some CFLs online that i wanna buy, and a 4 way splitter, but it says it doesn't come with a stand or anything else, this may be a stupid question, but where do i get the lead to plug into the socket for my CFL holder?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

plants are looking nice days 2 daze! wish mine looked like that - massive cola! Should be some nice seeds!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

YoungSmoker said:


> ok, i've seen some CFLs online that i wanna buy, and a 4 way splitter, but it says it doesn't come with a stand or anything else, this may be a stupid question, but where do i get the lead to plug into the socket for my CFL holder?


 Give us a link to the sort you are buying YS - lets see if we can get you sorted


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 17, 2010)

It should come with at least the cables, so long as you have the fittings (the bits you stick the lights in) if not I think you can just grab some wire (2 core with brown and blue in the middle) I don't think they need to be grounded... don't hold me to that though 

and I know I kinda missed the bit about rolling XD I ALWAYS roll tulips they are amazing and get you soo mashed, just remember to pack the bit where the straw goes in with a bit of extra tobacco and no weed as it doesn't go down that far where you've stuck the funnel bit in.

As for windmills ad stuff I haven't tried but I engineered this a while back


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 17, 2010)

nice rolling would'nt have a clue how to do that lol


----------



## brock (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey boys.



Matchbox said:


> and I know I kinda missed the bit about rolling XD I ALWAYS roll tulips they are amazing and get you soo mashed, just remember to pack the bit where the straw goes in with a bit of extra tobacco and no weed as it doesn't go down that far where you've stuck the funnel bit in.
> 
> As for windmills ad stuff I haven't tried but I engineered this a while back
> 
> View attachment 1103271


nice reefer man, have you ever saw the nose cone? http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/nosecone/nose-cone.htm thats a lovely spliff but ALWAYS ROLL BEFORE HAVING A SMOKE!!!! and when youve mastered that you can move onto the ultra spliff, the nose cone windmill 

I dont want ot put anyone off, as Iv never used CFL but i read this the other day
Important Warning about CFL lights!!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> It should come with at least the cables, so long as you have the fittings (the bits you stick the lights in) if not I think you can just grab some wire (2 core with brown and blue in the middle) I don't think they need to be grounded... don't hold me to that though
> 
> and I know I kinda missed the bit about rolling XD I ALWAYS roll tulips they are amazing and get you soo mashed, just remember to pack the bit where the straw goes in with a bit of extra tobacco and no weed as it doesn't go down that far where you've stuck the funnel bit in.
> 
> ...


nice joint...and thanks for the advice about putting loads of tobacco in that bit and packing it tight! mine looked like it needed viagra! lol

I think its better young smoker looks at the wiring required bro - I and he doesnt know how confident he is with live electricity and should be performed in a safe manner - dont wanna burn the house down or kill his self.....I have an electrician and an engineers background so i know the best way and will help him as much as he needs with the electrics (you hear that youngsmoker - lemme help, send me a pic of the end if you like).
No offense intended of course matchbox - he might not be as confident as you. Hugs*


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

brock said:


> Hey boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waaaa...on ur link...page not found bro!


----------



## brock (Aug 17, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> waaaa...on ur link...page not found bro!


what link man?

got some pics of the back up green-o-matic i'll put them up know, this one is a week younger than mine was and its twice as big as mine was and stinks well better than mine did


----------



## brock (Aug 17, 2010)

Just grabbed a few quick pics about 10 mins ago, this is gonna be one big bad smelly motherfucker


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

loll...mine stink but are being very slow - or maybe thats just cos im watching them!

The link about Important Warning about CFL lights!!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

nice pics bro - that definately needs repotting!


----------



## brock (Aug 17, 2010)

thats was outside for the first week, then 2 week on 24 hours on a 60w and a fan, then onto a window ledge in a bathroom for 2 weeks on 24 hours on a 60w off a night, the last and this week it will be on the window ledge for 10 hours, under a 600w sodium in a night for 2 hours and has a 12 hour sleep, then there is only a week to go  

hope i get some of my own plant lol


----------



## brock (Aug 17, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/356100-important-warning-about-cfl-lights.html thats the addresse man


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure i replied to this - don't fook me around rui and put it in twice!!!!

ahhh thats the plant from outside, nice - looking ok - you just need to get it under light man! 
i thought Important Warning about CFL lights!! was a link, lol...no worries, will have a read


----------



## brock (Aug 17, 2010)

it put me off abit using them but, it can happen to any light bulb


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 17, 2010)

hi people 
have any of u ever had poblems with timers, im using the cheap 1s from b&q and iv been through about 8!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

brock said:


> it put me off abit using them but, it can happen to any light bulb


yeh - i much prefer the hps, well tried and tested!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 17, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> hi people
> have any of u ever had poblems with timers, im using the cheap 1s from b&q and iv been through about 8!


 I have used the ones from asda at £5 each - mines been fine! although not on the 400w. Just check the rating bro compared to whatever you are running - most decent ones will take up to 1000w and they are only about £12 which is what i use for the HPS. You will have ratings on the ballast and on the plug, just compare. go compare, compare...la la la go compare!!! I feckin hate that advert!!!!


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 17, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> hi people
> have any of u ever had poblems with timers, im using the cheap 1s from b&q and iv been through about 8!


Check the max Watts / Amps should be on the back then add up what your passing though it.


----------



## Essentials (Aug 17, 2010)

brock said:


> what link man?
> 
> got some pics of the back up green-o-matic i'll put them up know, this one is a week younger than mine was and its twice as big as mine was and stinks well better than mine did


shit looking nice man change the pot u using. u using plant food at all ? i was gunna change the pot mine was in but urs looking healthy man 
mine apeice shorter , sweet / how much longer u think u got left man ?


----------



## YoungSmoker (Aug 17, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-in-1-E27-Splitter-Adapter-Studio-Light-Lamp-Socket-/160468798307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
that's the 4 way splitter, but it doesn't look like it comes with any sort of uk lead :/
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Halogen-CFL-Light-Lamp-Bulb-Adapter-E27-2-Way-Split-/270567556292?pt=UK_Light_Fittings and this looks like a very good 2-way splitter, really cheap 
do most fittings come with leads? coz i cant seem to find many around, does anyone know where i can get some online?
thanks


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tar guys I'm using a 125w cfl and the timer says 120w


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 18, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> loll...mine stink but are being very slow - or maybe thats just cos im watching them!
> 
> The link about Important Warning about CFL lights!!


The link dosent work, whats the warning? i have used 65w cfls for the last year and a half and had no problem?


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 18, 2010)

YoungSmoker said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-in-1-E27-Splitter-Adapter-Studio-Light-Lamp-Socket-/160468798307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> that's the 4 way splitter, but it doesn't look like it comes with any sort of uk lead :/
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Halogen-CFL-Light-Lamp-Bulb-Adapter-E27-2-Way-Split-/270567556292?pt=UK_Light_Fittings and this looks like a very good 2-way splitter, really cheap
> do most fittings come with leads? coz i cant seem to find many around, does anyone know where i can get some online?
> thanks



That 4 way splittee has an edison screw in the other side, its designed to screw into an exsisting fitting and turn 1 into 4. i wouldnt even bother they are banned in the uk for safety reasons woolworths sold 2 way splitters about 20 years ago untill they wer banned plus most uk bulbs arent edison screw as standard. get some 2 core flex a few plugs and a few bayonet holders and make individual fittings, its safer and will cost u a few quid! i made 3 for my room but im only using 2 with a 65w cfl in each and its plenty for my 2! also seen the link about cfls burning, im sure the grow bulbs gave better safet precautions as they know they will be on for hours and besides i feel alot safer leaving a couple of cool to the touch cfls running all day than a 600w burning hot hps running all day! And it could technicaly happen to anything with a ballast!


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 18, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> nice joint...and thanks for the advice about putting loads of tobacco in that bit and packing it tight! mine looked like it needed viagra! lol
> 
> I think its better young smoker looks at the wiring required bro - I and he doesnt know how confident he is with live electricity and should be performed in a safe manner - dont wanna burn the house down or kill his self.....I have an electrician and an engineers background so i know the best way and will help him as much as he needs with the electrics (you hear that youngsmoker - lemme help, send me a pic of the end if you like).
> No offense intended of course matchbox - he might not be as confident as you. Hugs*


haha none taken my man! I only have a sort of mish mash handy man bg with electrics just know where the wires go  only electricuted myself..... a few times... forgot to put the cover on the mains plug and jammed it in with the palm of my hand XD

@ brock the nose cone is pretty mental, think it would kill me though. and your gals are looking awesome!

They seem to grow slow if you look at em every day, like a watched pot never boils.

And CFL's have a minor fire risk, but other than that thread I haven't heard of it ever happening before, most people change them before they blow out because they die slowly and loose intensity so = useless. 
But then my knowledge of CFLS is = 0 :/

And those B&Q digital timers, i mean yeah they die if the power cuts out and the fuse goes every once in a while but hey they're like £2 what do you expect  plus mines lasted for aages.


----------



## Vento (Aug 18, 2010)

I would recomend Compact Digital Timers over the mechanical ones ... they tend to stick at the On Off Points ( happend to me last week  ) Got some nice high rated digitals for ASDA the other day for a fiver each work a treat 

Cant find them on the ASDA web page ... but here's what they look like .



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002K8I16U?ie=UTF8&tag=shopwiki-uk-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1634&creative=6738

They seem to be a LOT more expencive for some reason on amazon ? lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> The link dosent work, whats the warning? i have used 65w cfls for the last year and a half and had no problem?


 they can burn out bro - copy and paste the words into search bar...you will see. enjoy!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> Tar guys I'm using a 125w cfl and the timer says 120w


 no worries bro - thats the fault then. just check the ratings on a new timer!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> haha none taken my man! I only have a sort of mish mash handy man bg with electrics just know where the wires go  only electricuted myself..... a few times... forgot to put the cover on the mains plug and jammed it in with the palm of my hand XD
> 
> @ brock the nose cone is pretty mental, think it would kill me though. and your gals are looking awesome!
> 
> ...



thanks bro - hope youngsmoker found a suitable method.....I have also electricuted myself a few times, lol! The problem comes when you have electrical faults and nobody spots it i time and it turns into a fire. The cat kindly pissed on a socket last week and the main fuse went. Im glad it did too! the socket had burnt out while i was in bed!

Loool....very true - a watched kettle never boils  

Just got home early from a client so it's time to check my little girls....nice!


----------



## Vento (Aug 18, 2010)

As for the chopper coppers ...lol i'm allmost sure its just that we don't notice them untill we are doing something that (SOME) people may concider to be wrong  ... I shit you not ... I plugged in my CFL when i first got my room set up to test it ... come out of the room and the chopper was hovering in the sky not far from my house pointing in my direction ...lol i was like " NO FKN WAY ! " eheh

I live in the flightpath and have seen / heard them going over for years back and forth to the helipad ... NEVER seen them stopped befor,The day after they was doing the same but at the back of the house ... But since then just the usual fly pasts ... I think its just a bit of paranoia


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

Vento said:


> I would recomend Compact Digital Timers over the mechanical ones ... they tend to stick at the On Off Points ( happend to me last week  ) Got some nice high rated digitals for ASDA the other day for a fiver each work a treat
> 
> Cant find them on the ASDA web page ... but here's what they look like .
> 
> ...



yeh - they are the ones from spazda. I bought a cheaper mechanical one for the veg light (small flourescent ones) and another for the bedroom light while i was away on holiday.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

Vento said:


> As for the chopper coppers ...lol i'm allmost sure its just that we don't notice them untill we are doing something that (SOME) people may concider to be wrong  ... I shit you not ... I plugged in my CFL when i first got my room set up to test it ... come out of the room and the chopper was hovering in the sky not far from my house pointing in my direction ...lol i was like " NO FKN WAY ! " eheh
> 
> I live in the flightpath and have seen / heard them going over for years back and forth to the helipad ... NEVER seen them stopped befor,The day after they was doing the same but at the back of the house ... But since then just the usual fly pasts ... I think its just a bit of paranoia



yup - paranoia is all i think - i did notice them before but now it seems i get nervous when they fly over, lol. I'm only growing 3 plants for myself ffs - leave me alone!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

YoungSmoker said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-in-1-E27-Splitter-Adapter-Studio-Light-Lamp-Socket-/160468798307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> that's the 4 way splitter, but it doesn't look like it comes with any sort of uk lead :/
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Halogen-CFL-Light-Lamp-Bulb-Adapter-E27-2-Way-Split-/270567556292?pt=UK_Light_Fittings and this looks like a very good 2-way splitter, really cheap
> do most fittings come with leads? coz i cant seem to find many around, does anyone know where i can get some online?
> thanks



Hi young - yeh man, they are for hard wiring (Ive never seen one before and I wanted to check) as matchbox said earlier, it will need connecting using a mains cable and pulg for the wall. Buy a length of DECENT cable from B & Q or the like and a plug. Ensure all of the wires are connected correctly and tight (test them by a gentle pull to make sure they dont fall out) , ensure you use all cable grips too, and ffs - be careful. Matchbox was right, there shouldn't be a requirement for an earth connection. Make sure you attach it well to a wall or beam and out of the way of any flammable materials. Let me know if you are struggling, I can instruct on msn if you need.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

did you get my reply Vento? not saving in my outbox either....


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 18, 2010)

Just curious, I've been thinkin about getting some more seeds, I really want some super lemon haze! I've been using 'Seedmadness.com' and so far they've been really good, next day delivery and free shit etc... buuut a tad expensive compared to Attitude seeds and Nirvana. My question is;

How long does Attitude and Nirvana take (roughly) to deliver?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

never bought online bro - sorry. I always pick them up in amsterdam....i'd say better the devil you know....


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 18, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> Hi young - yeh man, they are for hard wiring (Ive never seen one before and I wanted to check) as matchbox said earlier, it will need connecting using a mains cable and pulg for the wall. Buy a length of DECENT cable from B & Q or the like and a plug. Ensure all of the wires are connected correctly and tight (test them by a gentle pull to make sure they dont fall out) , ensure you use all cable grips too, and ffs - be careful. Matchbox was right, there shouldn't be a requirement for an earth connection. Make sure you attach it well to a wall or beam and out of the way of any flammable materials. Let me know if you are struggling, I can instruct on msn if you need.


Its not for hard wiring it has an edison screw on the back and is intended to turn 1 light fitting into 4, i have one but decided not to use it when i found out they wer banned on uk for safety reasons!


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 18, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> yup - paranoia is all i think - i did notice them before but now it seems i get nervous when they fly over, lol. I'm only growing 3 plants for myself ffs - leave me alone!


Same here always flying over same amount of plant too  I get a bit para about talking on house phone about stuff like that should i be???????????


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Its not for hard wiring it has an edison screw on the back and is intended to turn 1 light fitting into 4, i have one but decided not to use it when i found out they wer banned on uk for safety reasons!



ah ok thanks Millerboy..I've never seen one before - it looked like it had a backplate on the four way.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Same here always flying over same amount of plant too  I get a bit para about talking on house phone about stuff like that should i be???????????


 I never discuss things like that on the phone - however, I think it might be safer than on a mobile. I just use other names for weed, lol


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 18, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> I never discuss things like that on the phone - however, I think it might be safer than on a mobile. I just use other names for weed, lol


oh Iv always thought moblies may have been safer not sure why.. why do you think landline is better??
I try to use other names to but if anybodys listening they aint daft lol 

Wonder if its just a mith about them as in police etc randomly listening?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

apparently - if you get echo on ur mobile when ur talking - youre being monitored...but that might be bs...was my partner that told me that


----------



## YoungSmoker (Aug 18, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Its not for hard wiring it has an edison screw on the back and is intended to turn 1 light fitting into 4, i have one but decided not to use it when i found out they wer banned on uk for safety reasons!


So is that a definate no for using them?  just wondering, because they seem like such a good idea seeing as i'm intending to buy a pack of 4 bulbs at the same time, is it something to do with the voltage being too high? because it says it can support up to 250v, i probably won't buy it though if it is a safety issue.
And Cafeculture, thanks for all the advice, you're great!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

YoungSmoker said:


> So is that a definate no for using them?  just wondering, because they seem like such a good idea seeing as i'm intending to buy a pack of 4 bulbs at the same time, is it something to do with the voltage being too high? because it says it can support up to 250v, i probably won't buy it though if it is a safety issue.
> And Cafeculture, thanks for all the advice, you're great!


No worries bro - that is the voltage no the actual power in watts of which the resistance can be calculated. You can try it, but you might be better going to a grow shop and some advice from them, they will have or should have the safer stuff. I'm not sure if the one you were looking at was CE marked for safety and it doesn't say - so if it is a cheap one - there is always that risk. you will need to buy a lead with the edison screw fitting on one side and a plug on the other, just to be sure - i would also add and RCD (Residual Current Device) when you plug it in.
Have a look at the pics on Vento's thread - I have just put some on there with my veg frame. Its good for the first 4 weeks, maybe until you save enough to buy a better lighting rig.....

Thanks for the compliment Youngsmoker!
A


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 18, 2010)

YoungSmoker said:


> So is that a definate no for using them?  just wondering, because they seem like such a good idea seeing as i'm intending to buy a pack of 4 bulbs at the same time, is it something to do with the voltage being too high? because it says it can support up to 250v, i probably won't buy it though if it is a safety issue.
> And Cafeculture, thanks for all the advice, you're great!


As cafeculture said its more the overall wattage, as it is meant to adapt a single socket, if u look most singe sockets will say max 100w, it dose to a certain extent depend what ur putting in them, if for example it's 4 11w cfls u should be ok but it could generate alot of heat that close together. When i learnt this i purchased 2 grow cfls at 65w only a tenner each and made my own holders now i have more freedom to place my lights where i like rather than having all four together the bulbs come in different spectrums for veg and fliwer and are equivilent to 325w standard bulb, its very confusing when u first start growing, i was reluctant to belive that lighting really matters but im really happy i bit the bullet and upgraded to these, alot of people grumble about cfls but i dont want all the heat and messing about with hps not to mention the cost for the budget grower! I can post some piks of my himilaya blue diesel auto and the results i have fron cfl, i think you will be pleasently supprised!. If ur unsure about wiring ur own im happy to provide u with a list of what to get and how to wire it?


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

Essentials said:


> shit looking nice man change the pot u using. u using plant food at all ? i was gunna change the pot mine was in but urs looking healthy man
> mine apeice shorter , sweet / how much longer u think u got left man ?


i cant really re-pot it because its strating to bud and i dont want to desturb it and end up getting shitty buds no just sunlight, soil, and tap water.

its really smelly and the flower hairs are getting bigger and bushy, its just over 6 weeks old so hopefully 2 - 2 1/2 weeks. iv put two more seeds out just waiting for them to pop


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

@ brock the nose cone is pretty mental, think it would kill me though. and your gals are looking awesome!

yea man its a lovely reefer only ever saw it once, I toked then I chocked!!! lol

thanks man thats the secret back up plant, its just started to bud so hopefully the next 2 - 2 1/2 weeks she should kissing my lips


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

paranoia is when your growing one plant in your garden and you shit it when they bizzys fly/ drive past


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Just curious, I've been thinkin about getting some more seeds, I really want some super lemon haze! I've been using 'Seedmadness.com' and so far they've been really good, next day delivery and free shit etc... buuut a tad expensive compared to Attitude seeds and Nirvana. My question is;
> 
> How long does Attitude and Nirvana take (roughly) to deliver?


iv just got some super lemon haze and this is some lovely shit, i say go for it!!!

why dont you buy from dr.hermans or a shop here so you dont have to import them through the post?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

brock said:


> paranoia is when your growing one plant in your garden and you shit it when they bizzys fly/ drive past


 lol..very true!


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

well im a paranoid freak then lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha - me too


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

man my internet is dodgy iv been trying to get back on since i sent that last post


----------



## noxzious (Aug 18, 2010)

brock said:


> paranoia is when your growing one plant in your garden and you shit it when they bizzys fly/ drive past


lmao !!!!!


----------



## noxzious (Aug 18, 2010)

brock said:


> man my internet is dodgy iv been trying to get back on since i sent that last post


you got virgin? mine drops out every hour or sutin stupid


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

no i rob it from next door ha ha ha


----------



## Vento (Aug 18, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> did you get my reply Vento? not saving in my outbox either....


I got your reply Cafe ... you get the invite ?


----------



## Vento (Aug 18, 2010)

brock said:


> no i rob it from next door ha ha ha


and then complain that its bad ROfl 

Prolly the guy nextdoor DLin gay Porn


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

Vento said:


> and then complain that its bad ROfl
> 
> Prolly the guy nextdoor DLin Porn


iv got a cheek lol, he best share it


----------



## Vento (Aug 18, 2010)

brock said:


> iv got a cheek lol,


Fair Play to ya ...if i could i would do the same lol 



brock said:


> he best share it


and it's Gay porn ... Oo lol


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

Vento said:


> and it's Gay porn ... Oo lol


nah he can keep that il just take his connection


----------



## Vento (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL poor bloke ... hes prolly the only one in the street with a connection and all the scallys are tapping into him ... He pays for 10 meg and gets 56k after everyones had a bit lol


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 18, 2010)

noxzious said:


> you got virgin? mine drops out every hour or sutin stupid


sound always been fine sounds like you need the techs out fella


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

Vento said:


> LOL poor bloke ... hes prolly the only one in the street with a connection and all the scallys are tapping into him ... He pays for 10 meg and gets 56k after everyones had a bit lol


were not all scallys its only me and him with jobs and pay our own rent in this street lol


----------



## days to daze (Aug 18, 2010)

anyone from manchester?
im moving up there in a few weeks .. 
i will have AK47xChronicx*secret* (awesome parents.. might name it UK47 when they are stable) seeds to trade for some nice clones maybe .. 
would like to try some new strains.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 18, 2010)

days to daze said:


> anyone from manchester?
> im moving up there in a few weeks ..
> i will have AK47xChronicx*secret* (awesome parents.. might name it UK47 when they are stable) seeds to trade for some nice clones maybe ..
> would like to try some new strains.


good name if you choose it lol


----------



## brock (Aug 18, 2010)

days to daze said:


> anyone from manchester?
> im moving up there in a few weeks ..
> i will have AK47xChronicx*secret* (awesome parents.. might name it UK47 when they are stable) seeds to trade for some nice clones maybe ..
> would like to try some new strains.


im not far from manny, iv got 1 green-o-matic (auto, feminized, indoor/outdoor) thats i was keeping to put outside next year but UK47 sounds nice if you fancy the g-o-m


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

not far from manchester myself! although I'm new and just starting out. Sounds like an interesting strain though!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

Vento said:


> I got your reply Cafe ... you get the invite ?


 yeh man, i got the invite - i had a look and tried to register but I was off out so I'll have another go later bro....better get on with some work on the other laptop for now


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

more ppl leaving then lol, being poached by other sites


----------



## Vento (Aug 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> more ppl leaving then lol, being poached by other sites


 heheh Westie  , No mate ... no one leaveing ... lol well i hope not 

Just a little UK thing as a kind of a extention of RiU , And YOU are more than welcome man 

If you would like to take a look , I can PM you the detail's 



*Good Morning fellow UK Riuer's *


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

Morning Vento  hope you're well? working from home today! whoop


----------



## Vento (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> Morning Vento  hope you're well? working from home today! whoop


Morning Cafe 

Doin good here man 
Lucky you ... i have to go out  lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

howdy peoples

hay Don hows that outdoor doing?

Dragon you still alive?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

hi sambo and good morning!


----------



## Vento (Aug 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> hay Don hows that outdoor doing?
> 
> Dragon you still alive?


 Hi ya Sam


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

looks a bit strange that it kept disconecting me lol.


----------



## Vento (Aug 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks a bit strange that it kept disconecting me lol.


lol i had an idea you would not need an invite lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

mornin vento n cafe i aint been online for a ages, whatcha got on the grow? im in wk 7 of flower with 6 DP blueberry and 4 PPP dont really rate either strain but they were free cuttings, gonna go with Mr nice Critical mass once the current grow is done.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

Vento said:


> lol i had an idea you would not need an invite lol


well i always like to see if i can sort things with out having to ask for help lol


----------



## Vento (Aug 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> mornin vento n cafe i aint been online for a ages, whatcha got on the grow? im in wk 7 of flower with 6 DP blueberry and 4 PPP dont really rate either strain but they were free cuttings, gonna go with Mr nice Critical mass once the current grow is done.


I'm into my first grow ... Flying Dutchman Pot Of Gold ... One week Into flower and im LOVIN IT ! P


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> mornin vento n cafe i aint been online for a ages, whatcha got on the grow? im in wk 7 of flower with 6 DP blueberry and 4 PPP dont really rate either strain but they were free cuttings, gonna go with Mr nice Critical mass once the current grow is done.


 you bro - got 2 ww and one northern lights i think...or maybe the other way around. Got 'em as cuttings and I think the guy just gave me whatever, lol. Dont care - its my first budding grow! whoop


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

got ne pics of ya grows cafe n vento?

heres some blueberry i done bout 4-5 months ago n sum gumby i made with the trim theres shitloads of trim with DP blueberry. Recently i been make butter with the trim instead of hash totally different buzz when you eat it.

what part of the country you guys from then? im southeast nr luton.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> got ne pics of ya grows cafe n vento?
> 
> heres some blueberry i done bout 4-5 months ago n sum gumby i made with the trim theres shitloads of trim with DP blueberry. Recently i been make butter with the trim instead of hash totally different buzz when you eat it.
> 
> what part of the country you guys from then? im southeast nr luton.


Some nice looking plants there bro! I'm up in the northwest.

YY - I have seen them making the butter on youtube - looks cool, gonna try it myself.
I'm 7 weeks into flowering this was taken 2 weeks ago and the buds are fattening up nicely (although one plant seems about a week behind)


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 19, 2010)

brock said:


> iv just got some super lemon haze and this is some lovely shit, i say go for it!!!
> 
> why dont you buy from dr.hermans or a shop here so you dont have to import them through the post?



I didn't know there were any shops here? where abouts are they? I'm in london so anything more than 50 miles out is too far


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.londonseedcentre.co.uk/ check this bro!


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> I didn't know there were any shops here? where abouts are they? I'm in london so anything more than 50 miles out is too far


what bout seedbank in fulham you can buy seeds over the counter there. http://www.seedbank.co.uk/seeds_main.html#news


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> http://www.londonseedcentre.co.uk/ check this bro!


LOL When I first went to get seeds I went there, I tried online and their system was down, I then read that they had an address so I went to the address on their website (where you can apparently get them over the counter), basically its not there... or they've moved needless to say I made a swift exit.



sambo020482 said:


> what bout seedbank in fulham you can buy seeds over the counter there. http://www.seedbank.co.uk/seeds_main.html#news


Fulham seems very do-able I might look into that, you had any experience with them?


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 19, 2010)

hello guys friend of Cafe's and thought I'd introduce myself in stead of PM'in him back and forth and may be make a few new friends in the process. Not a brit but I've dated a few (hehe) Any ways I seen your post bout seed banks and you forgot the best one and their right in your back yard "Attitude Seeds" Laura over their is awesome and Rachel is a sweethart. If you make an order drop her an e-mail she love to give out freebies bet since you all are local she will really hook it up! Any way this is my official hello and hope I'm not stepping on any toes...


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 19, 2010)

hey hey diesel! Yeah I was gonna order offline Might drop her an e-mail, though its a bit far to drive up there  which was what I was asking XD probably gonna get from there or Nirvana.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

he deisel! just having a look there now


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> LOL When I first went to get seeds I went there, I tried online and their system was down, I then read that they had an address so I went to the address on their website (where you can apparently get them over the counter), basically its not there... or they've moved needless to say I made a swift exit.
> 
> 
> 
> Fulham seems very do-able I might look into that, you had any experience with them?


Think I'll go with attitude..give 'em a try


----------



## 3lions (Aug 19, 2010)

Just a shout from me, I'm English so I'm allowed right? 

I am unfortunate to be exiled out in this god awful dry hot country and missing the rain so badly back in blightly, sighhhhhhh.

If anyone interested in anything Spain related give us a shout

Peace


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

3lions said:


> Just a shout from me, I'm English so I'm allowed right?
> 
> I am unfortunate to be exiled out in this god awful dry hot country and missing the rain so badly back in blightly, sighhhhhhh.
> 
> ...


youre welcome 3lions! dont be so quick to miss the rain! I have just been to portugal and wishing i was still there! lol


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 19, 2010)

hey  guys I'm back though i wasn't posting but everything look fine as far as Attitude and inperson service not sure but, their mail service is great I live in Florida and it usualy takes standard post from royal mail 6-9 days wich is a lot better than 3-6 weeks!! plus they have a guarentee on their orders so if it don't come they will replace how cool is that. Especialy when your droping a few hundred buck a pop. I've lost out in the past and can't tell you how pissed that can make ya!


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 19, 2010)

I was lookin through Brocks photo album of A'dam that he invited me to check out and you guys have it made, a quick 45 min flight and it's spliffs and space cakes for breakfast I'm so jealous.. Plus flights out of Britton are dirt cheap where as me it's 2500$ for the red eye stuck in coach.


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 19, 2010)

hey 3lions,

got a Q for ya, have you come across a strain called Edelwiss I hear it's pretty popular their and top notch so got any thing to add?


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> LOL When I first went to get seeds I went there, I tried online and their system was down, I then read that they had an address so I went to the address on their website (where you can apparently get them over the counter), basically its not there... or they've moved needless to say I made a swift exit.
> 
> 
> 
> Fulham seems very do-able I might look into that, you had any experience with them?


yeah ive gone up there and brought seeds quite a while ago no probs, the shop is real close to the station aswel. there prices are abit expensiv tho.


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 19, 2010)

hmm yeah thats the thing.. Expensive which is why I was looking for somewhere other than seedmadness, its good cos u can buy individual seeds buut when it comes to getting like 10+ it gets more expensive than places like attitude.

Thanks though, still might check em out one day, when I'm feelin' flush XD


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

one word then guys
www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

i dunno bout single seeds i worry that when opening the packs to split em to singles all the time that they could be exposed to cold/hot/light or could be real old i much prefer to buy sealed 10+ packs.

what strain you looking for?


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

ive been buying singles for years and have had no problems with them. I met the guy that runs the site at the hemp expo 08 and hes a top geeza.


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> ive been buying singles for years and have had no problems with them. I met the guy that runs the site at the hemp expo 08 and hes a top geeza.


i no mr west he comes on to the site now and then dont he? 

its just a worry of mine just my imo.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

he used to be on here all the wile but not so much anymore. Ive been making my own seeds, unique crosses of deep purple psychosis and jack the ripper lol. Who needs seed banks lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

how did that deep purple pyscosis come out then? i remember reading about it in ya journal ages ago.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

the deep purple x psychosis is still flowering nine weeks tomorrow, shes loking lovely, theres pics in my cheese thread in my sig lolif ya wanna see her.


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

hey guys,

just got in from work bought some highland papers aint had them in ages and iv just skinned up a big fat dirty S.L haze coner, whos on me? lol

one of the lads in work had a sore throat, chest and a bad cough and asked me how to get rid of it and told him to smoke 10 pall mall superkings, he turned around and said i might do a bucket when i get home, iv been working with this lad for 5yrs hes never mentioned chonging before so i was shocked when he said it ha ha. points to anyone who can guess what im making and smoking tonight? lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

a bucket or fuckit as we used to call em lol im rollin some stiky stinky jtr cough cough pass>>>>>>>


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

brock said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just got in from work bought some highland papers aint had them in ages and iv just skinned up a big fat dirty S.L haze coner, whos on me? lol
> 
> one of the lads in work had a sore throat, chest and a bad cough and asked me how to get rid of it and told him to smoke 10 pall mall superkings, he turned around and said i might do a bucket when i get home, iv been working with this lad for 5yrs hes never mentioned chonging before so i was shocked when he said it ha ha. points to anyone who can guess what im making and smoking tonight? lol



hehe - havent bought those highland papers for a while - theyre cool - the ones with the roach already perforated?

My uncle (60+) from dundee told me he likes to have a joint with the lads on a friday night - i was very surprised but said nothing, lol


----------



## vairocks (Aug 19, 2010)

hw wil it feel fr u guys to dump or chuck ur babies wich u hv grown wit ur bare hands.....taken care so delicately.....so much expectations....:'( i m down i realy m down.....:'(


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

vairocks said:


> hw wil it feel fr u guys to dump or chuck ur babies wich u hv grown wit ur bare hands.....taken care so delicately.....so much expectations....:'( i m down i realy m down.....:'(


 whats happened bud?


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 19, 2010)

ha ha my gran 79 takes a pass o ma sunday j after the family meal .

i think its funny as hell especially if ma dad found her puffing .


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> ha ha my gran 79 takes a pass o ma sunday j after the family meal .
> 
> i think its funny as hell especially if ma dad found her puffing .


 hahaha, nice one! wish my gran was as cool - well, wish she was still with us too!


----------



## vairocks (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> whats happened bud?


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/339560-need-help-asap-5.html dis is wat hapnd....:'(


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hahaha, nice one! wish my gran was as cool - well, wish she was still with us too!


sorry to hear that m8 . 

i got disowned 14 year ago by her when my she found out i smoked weed and we never spoke for years now she puffs away with me lol 
but she loves the sleep she gets latter that night ha ha


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 19, 2010)

vairocks said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/339560-need-help-asap-5.html dis is wat hapnd....:'(


so what happened ?


----------



## vairocks (Aug 19, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> so what happened ?


i live wit my landord whu is nxt door....de r a family livin here n i m on rent.....i got caught....i ws at wrk dint lock d door n he tuk d adavntage de knew smth ws fishy a konstant sound of d fan ws enuf :'( threw dem away kos i ws left wit no choice....i ws thinkin of sealin my box getin a kooltube n so mucchhhh more.....gues dreams shattered.......dint giv up tho....i wil b back...shiftin nxt month or so....


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> sorry to hear that m8 .
> 
> i got disowned 14 year ago by her when my she found out i smoked weed and we never spoke for years now she puffs away with me lol
> but she loves the sleep she gets latter that night ha ha


 hehe....glad to hear things turned out ok bro!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

vairocks said:


> i live wit my landord whu is nxt door....de r a family livin here n i m on rent.....i got caught....i ws at wrk dint lock d door n he tuk d adavntage de knew smth ws fishy a konstant sound of d fan ws enuf :'( threw dem away kos i ws left wit no choice....i ws thinkin of sealin my box getin a kooltube n so mucchhhh more.....gues dreams shattered.......dint giv up tho....i wil b back...shiftin nxt month or so....


 u shd b k f u g8 ur own plc agn!


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hahaha, nice one! wish my gran was as cool - well, wish she was still with us too!


ha ha ha funny shit, like the granny of don't be a menace lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

i dunno that one ....lol


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> i dunno that one ....lol


=S i didnt post that to you lol, it was scottish lad lol, wierrrrrrrrd


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

it was


"ha ha my gran 79 takes a pass o ma sunday j after the family meal .

i think its funny as hell especially if ma dad found her puffing."

and i said "like the granny off dont be a menace"

so i dont know why it came up with yours =S, sorry anyway man. i didnt even notice when i posted it
​


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

no worries man! lol...RIU main server is stoned, lol


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

so am i .

just grabbed some quick pics of the back up plant she is wearing some lovely purfume stinking the bathroom out.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

lol, i love that smell - not so much when i open my front door though!


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> lol, i love that smell - not so much when i open my front door though!


iv found that glade vanilla scented candles get rid of the smell in about 2mins of lighting them, and the smell lasts for a few hours when you blow them out, dont advise lighting a candle then going to work though, because thats the type of shit i have to clean up after for a job.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

I never leave candles burning man - sounds like a good idea for if I have visitors though...one in the bathroom constantly on when theyre here


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

and they last well longer than them plug in things


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 19, 2010)

ona gel is better than all the plug ins etc its a yanky thing only seen it in my local grow shop and online but it kicks arse on ne plug-in or air fresherners. but obviously nuffing compared to a good carbon filter.


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ona gel is better than all the plug ins etc its a yanky thing only seen it in my local grow shop and online but it kicks arse on ne plug-in or air fresherners. but obviously nuffing compared to a good carbon filter.


or a good summer for an outdoor grow


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

yeh - would be even better! I love summer - not looking forward to this winter! time to leave the country I think.
Any of you guys watch the new ideal on Tuesday night?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ona gel is better than all the plug ins etc its a yanky thing only seen it in my local grow shop and online but it kicks arse on ne plug-in or air fresherners. but obviously nuffing compared to a good carbon filter.


 cheers sambo - will have a look at them when im in the grow shop monday!


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

im off for new year 

havent watched ideal in ages the last time i watched it his bird got shot or he did, is he still sellin herb?


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 19, 2010)

Shit is there a new series I haven't even seen the last 1


----------



## Julez1 (Aug 19, 2010)

yeh bbc three @ 10.30 every tues, alright Moz!


----------



## brock (Aug 19, 2010)

does he still burn & sell? and its cartoon head still goin with bee head?


----------



## Vento (Aug 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> one word then guys
> www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk



YOU SIR! ... are a Diamond ... Thank you  <3 lol ( +Rep )

Hi ya fellaz  ... what a fkn day i have had lol ... Off to bed ... see you all in the morning  

Night 

V


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dunt orget ya night cap vento


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 20, 2010)

morning to all

hows every1 this semi sunny friday morning? 

im good could do with a smoke tho but got none of me own for a few wks n the gear where i am at the momoent is crap n expensiv.


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 20, 2010)

Its the same where I am 
Iv used pick n mix a few times with no probs


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 20, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> morning to all
> 
> hows every1 this semi sunny friday morning?
> 
> im good could do with a smoke tho but got none of me own for a few wks n the gear where i am at the momoent is crap n expensiv.


Mornin sambo!

lol trashed this mornin, saw the expendables last nite, couldn't sleep had to drive 50 miles to work this mornin... unimpressed! hehe

btw I was looking for some super lemon haze, might check out that pick n mix seeds. thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> hay Don hows that outdoor doing?


word sambo man! last i heard they were doin ok aint been back to them for months but the time to chop is fast approaching so we'll see in about 2-3 weeks... hopefully.
likewise hows yours gettin on?

im focusing more on my indoor now haha am sat here in me dressing gown putting a new 600 coolstar thing together realising i need more bits n bobs  the tent is at about 28c with the normal shade babies are suffering a bit with the heat.


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> word sambo man! last i heard they were doin ok aint been back to them for months but the time to chop is fast approaching so we'll see in about 2-3 weeks... hopefully.
> likewise hows yours gettin on?
> 
> im focusing more on my indoor now haha am sat here in me dressing gown putting a new 600 coolstar thing together realising i need more bits n bobs  the tent is at about 28c with the normal shade babies are suffering a bit with the heat.


 
alrite Don

got me fingers crossed for ya m8 that ya outdoor is still there, my outdoors aint been that great done sum ppp finished a few wks ago kept them small and just put em in a cupboard each night for the 12/12 they didnt yield much but the smoke was nice. Me m8 has blueberry,ppp and bubblegum outdoor at the mo all big nice healthy plants should do well with em.

ive had loads of probs with my indoors had to scrap 1 cause housing officers came round saying theres been complaint about ''smells'' n few days later sent a letter asking to inspect the flat had to get rid of 5 flowering plants 2wks in and move 20+ veggin plants elsewhere. the 5 flowering were just too big to be moved so had no choice really but to destroy em still fucking pissed me off bigtime!

Still got 10 at wk 7 in a diff location they are doing ok im just gonna give em a nute called ripen to spead em up so i can chop at wk 8 cause i really wana get me Mr nice Critical mass in there am gonna put 9/10 under 1200watt hps so got high hopes for a good yield.

apart from the growing things aint been too bad the missus is huge! carnt blame her tho shes 8mnths pregnant lol just been same old shit drinking too much, eating too much slacking with the gym aint been in ages.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

shit man nightmare, how come the place was smelling? you think they smelled the grow or the trees you been puffin?

id have been in tears getting rid of girls 2 weeks into flowering man. i feel for you. ive heard of that ripen stuff supposed to be good shit. 

9/10 under 1200 should be on target for a good crop man. fingers crossed for ya indoor/outdoor and the mrs!


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 20, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> Mr nice Critical mass


Awesome Plants those Critical masses XD bushy trees and take a LOT of punishment and i mean a LOT! or at least mine have


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 20, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Awesome Plants those Critical masses XD bushy trees and take a LOT of punishment and i mean a LOT! or at least mine have


Sweet! ive got 9/10 that have been vegging under a 250cfl for bout 6wks and they are looking nice. i have never read a bad word bout mr nice seedbank so i got high hopes.

what dus she smoke like?


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit man nightmare, how come the place was smelling? you think they smelled the grow or the trees you been puffin?
> 
> id have been in tears getting rid of girls 2 weeks into flowering man. i feel for you. ive heard of that ripen stuff supposed to be good shit.
> 
> 9/10 under 1200 should be on target for a good crop man. fingers crossed for ya indoor/outdoor and the mrs!


i had a filter don but yeah i have smoked the flat out a few times its my own fault but such is life!


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 20, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> Sweet! ive got 9/10 that have been vegging under a 250cfl for bout 6wks and they are looking nice. i have never read a bad word bout mr nice seedbank so i got high hopes.
> 
> what dus she smoke like?


Dunno yet but they been vegging a good 6 and a half weeks not far ahead of yours actually! you got any pics of em so I can see your growth?


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 20, 2010)

come on fokes post some pics of your critical mass please ?

i am thinking of growing these next heard good things about them .
cheers


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

hey guys, how is everyone?

just got in from work and busting a super lemon right now 

fancy some super silver tho.

i got a fly stoned lastnight on S.L haze fumes and it started breakdancing ha ha ha check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8uPzY6tJ8U

i havent heard this song in ages and it came on my phone today as i was walking to work, everyword in the song is true, someone should play it to Mr.Cameron & Mr.Clegg and maybe that will open thier eyes on the whole smoking dilema. its a top tune by the streets and we all know they love smoking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDRBm-qbQI


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 20, 2010)

ha ha ha ha thats a funny ass STONED fly    

did you trap it in a glass/cup etc ? i done that once but traped it in a glass and had several joints with my little friend . 

thought i had killed it once i removed the glass until few hours latter it started moving lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 20, 2010)

hahahahaha crazy [email protected]! nice one, might have to try that sometime!

I once trapped 7 wasps in an upturned pint glass in a beer garden in one afternoon - was sooo funny when the woman came to collect empties, never seen a fat girl run, lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 20, 2010)

btw - good thanks, the weekend is finally here and im toking my 1st spliff of the day


----------



## Vento (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Fella'z 

Nice one Brocky ... + Rep for the Old Skool break Beats ... nice ... Feel a bit sorry for the fly ... but im a soppy twat like that 

As for the Streets track ...I does kind of sum things up to a degree .... But i can't help thinking it gives smokers / growers a bad rep to ... Makes us look lazy and pointless and that we contribute nothing ... we both know thats not the case , A nice updated version of that track would come in handy for Mr Clegg though


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 20, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hahahahaha crazy [email protected]! nice one, might have to try that sometime!
> 
> I once trapped 7 wasps in an upturned pint glass in a beer garden in one afternoon - was sooo funny when the woman came to collect empties, never seen a fat girl run, lol


ha ha a work in pest control killing wasps all day .

i bet that bird ran like f*ck


----------



## Vento (Aug 20, 2010)

Got a nice little music vibe goin here now  ... Heres a bit of roots and culture for your ears ...Try and get into the story ...pretty cool 

[video=youtube;KKqP8h0SHJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKqP8h0SHJc[/video]


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> ha ha ha ha thats a funny ass STONED fly
> 
> did you trap it in a glass/cup etc ? i done that once but traped it in a glass and had several joints with my little friend .
> 
> thought i had killed it once i removed the glass until few hours latter it started moving lol


i know ha ha ha, i should of kept it joined the u.k cannabis alliance, got the fly stoned and entered it on brits got talent lol.

yea my mate caught it dried his mcdonald cup , put the fly in it and blew all the smoke through the straw then he passed it to me and i sparked a fat doobs and blew it all in the cup, we gave it a little shake and tipped it out, thats when it started dancing lol.

i did it to this girl is used to be withs hamster lol, i used to get blazed with her mum (she use to get amazing white widow the day after it got cut down, big fat christmas tree buds use to get 9 in an oz and it wieghted 32g for £100 only because she had been mates with the fella since they were kids. oh i miss them widow days), and this one time i couldnt be arsed going clubbin so i stayed in with her mum got stoned said i was going to bed, then did a fat reef, put a dvd on, put the hamster in a shoe box and filled it with smoke and when i got 3/4s of the way down i started doing blow backs into the box, it was fucking fogged out, left it to the end of the dvd then put it back in its cage, it ran straight to the water bottle and was there for a good min then straight to its food and it was there for time then it just went to bed.;

as to say, she went fucking mental when she found out ha ha ha.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 20, 2010)

hey V!

Gotta get on with the cleaning before my other half returns from holiday....then its a long hot bath, good music, candle, cone joint and a large bottle of hoegaarden and decide which take-away I will grace with a telephone order

Have a good weekend guys  might be busy making up for lost time all weekend  so I'll catch up with you soon.
Peace


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 20, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> ha ha a work in pest control killing wasps all day .
> 
> i bet that bird ran like f*ck


Her big fat ass rippling all the way round the garden, loool


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hahahahaha crazy [email protected]! nice one, might have to try that sometime!
> 
> I once trapped 7 wasps in an upturned pint glass in a beer garden in one afternoon - was sooo funny when the woman came to collect empties, never seen a fat girl run, lol


nice one dude i hate them fuckers (the wasps that is not fat birds), maybe shes took up the hint and has took up jogging lol.



cafeculture said:


> btw - good thanks, the weekend is finally here and im toking my 1st spliff of the day


I know wooooow, what you smoking on?


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hey V!
> 
> Gotta get on with the cleaning before my other half returns from holiday....then its a long hot bath, good music, candle, cone joint and a large bottle of hoegaarden and decide which take-away I will grace with a telephone order
> 
> ...


ha ha ha lol.

take care man, speak soon


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

Vento said:


> Got a nice little music vibe goin here now  ... Heres a bit of roots and culture for your ears ...Try and get into the story ...pretty cool
> 
> [video=youtube;KKqP8h0SHJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKqP8h0SHJc[/video]


nice tune man


----------



## Vento (Aug 20, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> hey V!
> 
> Gotta get on with the cleaning before my other half returns from holiday....then its a long hot bath, good music, candle, cone joint and a large bottle of hoegaarden and decide which take-away I will grace with a telephone order
> 
> ...



Sounds like you got it all covered Cafe .... Have a nice night man


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 20, 2010)

take care


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 20, 2010)

brock said:


> i know ha ha ha, i should of kept it joined the u.k cannabis alliance, got the fly stoned and entered it on brits got talent lol.
> 
> yea my mate caught it dried his mcdonald cup , put the fly in it and blew all the smoke through the straw then he passed it to me and i sparked a fat doobs and blew it all in the cup, we gave it a little shake and tipped it out, thats when it started dancing lol.
> 
> ...



ha ha ha ha why do birds never find that funny .

my gecko loves sitting on my shoulder when i got some stink green and shes goes nuts but my little fella loves it he smiles and everything lol 
look



and heres my Chesapeake bay retriever stoned one sunday morning me and him had a wake and bake


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

Vento said:


> Hey Fella'z
> 
> Nice one Brocky ... + Rep for the Old Skool break Beats ... nice ... Feel a bit sorry for the fly ... but im a soppy twat like that
> 
> As for the Streets track ...I does kind of sum things up to a degree .... But i can't help thinking it gives smokers / growers a bad rep to ... Makes us look lazy and pointless and that we contribute nothing ... we both know thats not the case , A nice updated version of that track would come in handy for Mr Clegg though


that was one of the very first songs i learnt to breakdance too  thanks for the rep  it flew away after it had came down from the effects lol.

as you say it shows things upto a degree, but its telling a story.

the drunks is: get back from work, get pissed at home, meet up with the lads and go the pub, get smashed in the pub, start a fight in the pub because someone looks at you, spit at a police officer, go and get a kebab, slur your words and talk shit, repeat everything your saying, dont remeber a thing in the morning and do it the same again next friday.

the smokers: get back from work/uni/collage, sit on the sofa turn the playsation on skin a fat one up and smoke it, (past reffrence)"hi my names tim and im a criminal, in the eyes of soceity in need to be in jail for the choice of herbs I inhale" "i pose a threat to the nation, down the station the police hold no patience" so hes saying that were all classed as criminals because we smoke a plant and most people would have us locked up, were a threat to the nation and the police think were scum (as for the drunk got let off scott free), calling your mates round, getting the bong out then talking about films and songs then talking about Amsterdam and how good the shit is there, the bong thier smoking on is a homemade bong which Tim made out of metal and bits and put them all together to make a fully working bong with help from his enginering degree, going back to the playstation as the pizza comes, you asked for cheese&tomatoe but they brought you chicken but you accept it and pick the chicken off (a drunk would argue), we talk about things instead of strating arguments and we act like adults were nice people and if you leave us to it we dont cause harm to no-one, then you get stoned more watch telly with your mates until 6 then you fall asleep after a goods night smoking sesh, then why a drunk repeats and slurs everything and how much the drunks cost the tax payer on the NHS and how many deaths there are per year as for cannabis related deaths there has been zero.

i wanted to play Jilted John - Gordon is a moron. to Mr brown because he was a shambles lol.


----------



## brock (Aug 20, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> ha ha ha ha why do birds never find that funny .
> 
> my gecko loves sitting on my shoulder when i got some stink green and shes goes nuts but my little fella loves it he smiles and everything lol
> look
> ...


because they dont get stoned humor lol, mines the same never laughs at me and my mates do when were blazed.

nice gec and dog 

iv got a 2 month corn snake got no pics  never got him stoned tho lol


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 20, 2010)

Any other brits toke up on 4:20? tbh think ive had more 4:20's in the morning than evening


----------



## rainz (Aug 21, 2010)

ello evrybody, ive been up to my eyeballs with with work and havent really had a chance to post. Quick question, what is the quietist extractor fan? and has anybody used VITALINK MAX hydro nutes before? any help is appreciated, cheers lads


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

S & P are the quietest.

Best bet is to get a 'cheaper' one from ebay and build a quiet box for it.


----------



## dr darren (Aug 21, 2010)

hi. just joined. been growing for nearly a year. been doing whole process with envirolites and soil. first crop was great critical and lemon skunk. amazing only got oz a plant. next crop was super lemon haze. shit. no lemon taste and bud wasn't dense. i have just installed 250w hps cool tube and my room is 600mm by 1200mm 1500mm . i have also just set up two killa watt babies in plant magic soil and nutrient . has any one done a similar set up? what were the buds like? how much yield? i would also like to make some friends on this site.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey dr darren, been lurking for a while huh? Check out schmoker's thread, he has a similar set-up to you and gets great yields. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/337509-250w-hps-scrog-barneys-blue-9.html 

He always goes with the cheese, results are fantastic.


----------



## dr darren (Aug 21, 2010)

hi there im going to try green house seeds lemon skunk. and tips on getting the most. i am only growing because im sick of the sight of polish wet weed . im sure it makes me feel ill lol.


----------



## dr darren (Aug 21, 2010)

hi there im new on here i have just made a silent extractor fan. its eal easy cut the db down by half. got a 4" ruck fan measure the out side and and make a fairly tight box out of mdf. with 4" hole saw . stuff the box with fibre glass or rock wall insulation. hey presto . my fan is now much quieter .


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

thats is what i have done. measured the fan and cut a hole in the mdf and forced the fan into the hole and because the fan and box arnt wobbling then the fan donst make a noise


----------



## 3lions (Aug 21, 2010)

nahh, screw all the 4.20 bs, thats a yank thing


----------



## rainz (Aug 21, 2010)

so is saying screw, its properly pronounced fuck all the 4:20 bs LOL


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

rainz said:


> so is saying screw, its properly pronounced fuck all the 4:20 bs LOL


 ha ha ha lol.

i dont get all the 4:20 stuff, a reefer is to be smoked anytime of day


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow - that's cool of 'em to give you 2 weeks notice. They must've known what was going on?



sambo020482 said:


> alrite Don
> 
> got me fingers crossed for ya m8 that ya outdoor is still there, my outdoors aint been that great done sum ppp finished a few wks ago kept them small and just put em in a cupboard each night for the 12/12 they didnt yield much but the smoke was nice. Me m8 has blueberry,ppp and bubblegum outdoor at the mo all big nice healthy plants should do well with em.
> 
> ...


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

just checked my 2 seeds that i put on tissue on the other day, theyve both poped but one of them is fucking long and has 2 leaves already, so iv just potted them.

day 1 green-o-matic.


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 21, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> come on fokes post some pics of your critical mass please ?
> 
> i am thinking of growing these next heard good things about them .
> cheers


Just Take a look at my grow journal  I dont have any recent pictures at the moment the newest is a week old, so keep an eye out an theyre'll be more pics soon XD

Switching my lights in 2 weeks! cant wait!


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

My KushBerrys should be done any day......Ya think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2010)

at least another week maybe week n a half. look top notch though man


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> My KushBerrys should be done any day......Ya think?


she is beautiful


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 21, 2010)

brock said:


> just checked my 2 seeds that i put on tissue on the other day, theyve both poped but one of them is fucking long and has 2 leaves already, so iv just potted them.
> 
> day 1 green-o-matic.
> 
> Dude plant them straight in there final container, the when the taproot emerges it speeds to the bottom of the container, once it stops it stop and doesnt realy grow much taller so planting directly into large contains with autos results in larger autos


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> My KushBerrys should be done any day......Ya think?


looks lovely m8 i would have to agree with Don Gin tho that it needs at least another wk b4 the chop.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

Darn, a week it is. Can't wait, just been that sprayed shit available round me recently.


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

yea man thats what iv done, i only put the seeds on damp tissue 4 days ago and that shoot was 2 1/2 inches man, hopefully it will be a quick, fat plant


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Darn, a week it is. Can't wait, just been that sprayed shit available round me recently.


it will be worth the wait that looks like some lovely bud.


----------



## sicky (Aug 21, 2010)

has anyone in the uk grown pukka peng seeds ???????????????????/


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

sicky said:


> has anyone in the uk grown pukka peng seeds ???????????????????/


nope never heard of em ????????????????????????????????


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

sicky said:


> has anyone in the uk grown pukka peng seeds ???????????????????/


why get seeds from a unknown seedbank when ya got attitude etc


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

never even heard of them, you get them off a market?


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

iv just looked at that website and all theyve done is buy seeds from amsterdam, changed there name and put them in a different pack then bunged thier price on top


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

brock said:


> iv just looked at that website and all theyve done is buy seeds from amsterdam, changed there name and put them in a different pack then bunged thier price on top


yeah i hada look too, the site is poorly made n just abit shit really theres loads of them about, why bother with em when you got seedbanks that have been around yrs n yrs and have good reps.


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i hada look too, the site is poorly made n just abit shit really theres loads of them about, why bother with em when you got seedbanks that have been around yrs n yrs and have good reps.


true, dr.hermans is shit but its good enough and well known enough for me


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

brock said:


> never even heard of them, you get them off a market?


a friend of mine brought some seeds from a market it was bluemoonshine they were fine for 5wks of flowering then just went mega hermi have never seen so many seeds in bud lol it wasnt the grower they were grown well could be the breeder etc but also could be that they were brought from the market could have been exposed to high/low temp could have been yrs old? i would never get seeds from a market stool.


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2010)

brock said:


> true, dr.hermans is shit but its good enough and well known enough for me


i like to stick with attitude or seedsman never had ne probs with either both been around for many yrs and between the 2 they got pretty much ne strain you want.


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> a friend of mine brought some seeds from a market it was bluemoonshine they were fine for 5wks of flowering then just went mega hermi have never seen so many seeds in bud lol it wasnt the grower they were grown well could be the breeder etc but also could be that they were brought from the market could have been exposed to high/low temp could have been yrs old? i would never get seeds from a market stool.


probz wernt even proper seeds lol.



sambo020482 said:


> i like to stick with attitude or seedsman never had ne probs with either both been around for many yrs and between the 2 they got pretty much ne strain you want.


yea iv been checkinh them out, but i use hermens because iv known the geezers for years, its only 15mins from my house and they always have everything i need or get it for me, plus they always keep me a copy of soft secrets


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all. Any opinions on my>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>¬
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/359965-diy-herb-dryer-what-dew.html


----------



## brock (Aug 21, 2010)

its a good idea dude.


----------



## rainz (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive got a quick question people and i know don has had it.............has anybody tried BLZ BUD?? for real people get growing it, nuff said.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

real people as a opposed to what????


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> real people as a opposed to what????


ha ha ha you real people compared to the manafactured grown beings


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

clone ppl? thats too scary for a sunday afternoon lol. Clone ppl growing clones of blz bud. Whos the mother person?


----------



## stumpy1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi guys just a quick one green fly how do u kill them.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

lady birds are great natural preditors


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 22, 2010)

they are good but just simple sticky pads hanging around your room with some (sugary) attractant to attract (jam etc) them to the sticky board .


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 22, 2010)

MR WEST.

i hear your the man for knowing your cheese strains ?

if so whats your take on blue cheese ? i got 3 going the now .


----------



## smigger18758 (Aug 22, 2010)

try more like 250 oz


----------



## smigger18758 (Aug 22, 2010)

blue cheese or just cheese or just shit weed


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 22, 2010)

smigger18758 said:


> blue cheese or just cheese or just shit weed



blue cheese


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> blue cheese


i scored some yesterday, it was lovely. you ever tried the green cheese?


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 22, 2010)

Dayyyyyyyum..... I wish I lived where you guys do.....


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 22, 2010)

brock said:


> i scored some yesterday, it was lovely. you ever tried the green cheese?


na m8 only ever had original cheese .......................


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> na m8 only ever had original cheese .......................


yea the cheese is nice, i went off it for a while because thats all i could ever get and i got sick of it but then the hazes came so i hadnt had cheese in ages then i scored a blue one yesturday and it was a lovely change.

i was in admsterdam 1 year and a local was sat next to me in a coffeeshop, we had been talking for a while and he whipped a fat sack of bud out of his pocket put a fat nug on a bong, blazed it then passed it to me and said "get your english lungs around that my friend" so i took a big hit and coughed like fuck asked him what it was and he said 5 year old original english cheese.


----------



## rainz (Aug 22, 2010)

for real as in REALLY TRY IT U CUNTS fuckin last time i post in ere, jus like our country SHIT. and green cheese? wat planet are you on son? or have you been buyin market seeds. Anyway arsholes i'll leave you with this, a great man once said YOUR CUNTS, ALWAYS HAVE BEEN CUNTS AND ALWAYS WILL BE CUNTS AND AS YOU CUNTS CAN PROBABLY TELL IM OUT OF WEED AND IM NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

green cheese is on sale in coffeeshop dekroon in amsterdam (well it was on thier menu in 2008 and last year i dont know if it is still on sale) it is "martian mean green x cheese" and i live on earth and no i would never buy market seeds and i would never accept market seeds of anyone.

 keep raging brother


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 22, 2010)

never tryed any of these cheese stains I keep hearing about what they like to smoke ?


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> never tryed any of these cheese stains I keep hearing about what they like to smoke ?


its called cheese because it smells and tastes like cheese lol.

cheese = wenslydale with a nice high, mild taste and clean smoke

blue cheese (blueberry x cheese) = blue stilton with a heavy high, strong taste and a smoke you feel at the bottom of your lungs

green cheese (martian mean green x cheese) = gorganzola super high, taste and harsh smoke

cheese haze = same as cheese but with the hazy smell and high


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds delicious lol ty


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

you wanna get to Amsterdam and get smoking them


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> MR WEST.
> 
> i hear your the man for knowing your cheese strains ?
> 
> if so whats your take on blue cheese ? i got 3 going the now .


any cheese cross is a winner I had a blue cheese cut for a few grows but lost it can have some fantastic phenos. Which bank did u get em from barneys or big buddah?


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2010)

You still alive Dragon?


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2010)

brock said:


> its called cheese because it smells and tastes like cheese lol.
> 
> cheese = wenslydale with a nice high, mild taste and clean smoke
> 
> ...


good description i like that lol ive only smoked 3 of the 4 but imo none or many many other strains comes close to real exodus cheese.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 22, 2010)

brock said:


> you wanna get to Amsterdam and get smoking them


Thats got to be my dream place to go but I'd never want to leave tho


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> good description i like that lol ive only smoked 3 of the 4 but imo none or many many other strains comes close to real exodus cheese.


exodus cheese.



new guy25 said:


> Thats got to be my dream place to go but I'd never want to leave tho


i never want to leave but its something that has to be done


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

just checked the exodus cheese.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that shit must be sticky icky icky!!!!


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> any cheese cross is a winner I had a blue cheese cut for a few grows but lost it can have some fantastic phenos. Which bank did u get em from barneys or big buddah?


i never bought them one of my friends bought some last year (his 1st grow) and never spoted the male so he ended up with a full crop full of seeds. 15 plants worth .lol so i got loads and loads of blue cheese seeds


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 22, 2010)

am i correct in believing exodus cheese is no longer around ?

a so called m8 told me some 1 has got a exodus cheese plant in wales some where trying to breed it but the fella has been knowin to talk sh~t .

can anyone 1 confirm this ????


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> am i correct in believing exodus cheese is no longer around ?
> 
> a so called m8 told me some 1 has got a exodus cheese plant in wales some where trying to breed it but the fella has been knowin to talk sh~t .
> 
> can anyone 1 confirm this ????


i only heard of this cheese a few mins ago lol, check on google and see if anyone is selling it



scottish lad said:


> i never bought them one of my friends bought some last year (his 1st grow) and never spoted the male so he ended up with a full crop full of seeds. 15 plants worth .lol so i got loads and loads of blue cheese seeds


SCORE lol


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

just found out that exodus cheese is just another name for the original english cheese.

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dinafem-cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

exodus cheese is alive and well. you can get S1 seeds at potpimp.com or a cut from someone who has it. it goes for a high price but should be given free as the peeps who released it way back when did.

to be honest though you could germ 50 or so skunk #1 seeds and probably find something pretty close to cheese. Skunk#1 is the basis for exodus cheese, its sister psychosis, livers/blues, blue cheese and probably a lot more by now, but the unmistakable stink of cheese comes from the Sk1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

brock said:


> just found out that exodus cheese is just another name for the original english cheese.
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dinafem-cheese


this one like most of the other beans you can buy has been crossed with afghan and will probably not have the same kick but likely out of a pack of ten youll get something quite close.


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> exodus cheese is alive and well. you can get S1 seeds at potpimp.com or a cut from someone who has it. it goes for a high price but should be given free as the peeps who released it way back when did.
> 
> to be honest though you could germ 50 or so skunk #1 seeds and probably find something pretty close to cheese. Skunk#1 is the basis for exodus cheese, its sister psychosis, livers/blues, blue cheese and probably a lot more by now, but the unmistakable stink of cheese comes from the Sk1


good description

if only poeple gave seeds/ cuttings away for free these days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

they still do man, just gotta know the good guys.


----------



## brock (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they still do man, just gotta know the good guys.


and theres not many of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

if you can find them you can hire them..... duuuun da du duuuhhhhn du da duuuhhn


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> am i correct in believing exodus cheese is no longer around ?
> 
> a so called m8 told me some 1 has got a exodus cheese plant in wales some where trying to breed it but the fella has been knowin to talk sh~t .
> 
> can anyone 1 confirm this ????


thats bull shit. I got the exodus cut and i know loadsa ppl who have it too


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> exodus cheese is alive and well. you can get S1 seeds at potpimp.com or a cut from someone who has it. it goes for a high price but should be given free as the peeps who released it way back when did.
> 
> to be honest though you could germ 50 or so skunk #1 seeds and probably find something pretty close to cheese. Skunk#1 is the basis for exodus cheese, its sister psychosis, livers/blues, blue cheese and probably a lot more by now, but the unmistakable stink of cheese comes from the Sk1


if u could find some sensi sk#1 from 20 years ago maybe u could refind the cheese. They fuked around with afgani in the sk#1 blend so itll be hard.


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't doubt that for a sec. West! Have you ever grew the Chiesel? Got a couple running just now and hoping its as good as its described. Not to many journal's on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> I don't doubt that for a sec. West! Have you ever grew the Chiesel? Got a couple running just now and hoping its as good as its described. Not to many journal's on it. Thanks in advance!


yes mate i grew a chiesel, from wot i remember shes a fussy eater cuz i burnt mine to buggery. Very pretty plant tho, think i may still have a seed in my bank lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> if u could find some sensi sk#1 from 20 years ago maybe u could refind the cheese. They fuked around with afgani in the sk#1 blend so itll be hard.


yeah i reckon you probably still could but whose got the time n patience to pop hundreds of beans eh lol. ive got a sound connection to the cheese. hes a top geezer


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

fuck me iv found some wear i can talk about my grow to my fellow uk people... yo all hows things


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

my 2nd grow their is 2 x bubblicious 20 days old 2 x ak-47 and 1 60day wonder and they are on day 13. im using 150w hps and 350 actual watts of cfls the 2 big plants are the bubblicious witch are 20days the 2 in black pots are the ak-47 and last but not least than small one in the big pot is the 60day wonder all on day 13 and all fem autos any comments well come


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

welcome johney! 

girls look fine man.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

hello peeps im a uk grower down south done a few grows currantly doin a S.O.G iv got 16 fast bud in a 16pot wilma drip feeder under a 600w hps growing in coco with canna coco nutes 4weeks in just startin to flower these are some fussy bitches an uv got to feed um just right but i guess this is coz these are autoflowers and are ment to take 7 and half weeks from seed but thats bollocks lol the blagers thats the only reason i got them lol. aw and just call a mate to get so weed as i ran out and some cunts bin putin fiber glass in it or on it and 2 of my mate have ended up in hospital coughfin up blood WHY DO THESE PRICKS DO IT. sumats has got change in this shity country with these shity LAWS. thanks


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks bro are you growing at the moment??? i got my new 5" out let fan to day which was needed very bad as they starting to smell lovely hehe


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> thanks bro are you growing at the moment??? i got my new 5" out let fan to day which was needed very bad as they starting to smell lovely hehe


are they autoflowers that u are growing bro?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

yes 2 bubbalicious 2 ak47 and 1 60day wonder all auto fems


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

yas i got 2 bubbalicious 2 ak47 and 1 60 day wonder


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> yes 2 bubbalicious 2 ak47 and 1 60day wonder all auto fems


nice brov i was growing auto Ak47 last year under a 600w hps i done 5 but 2died and the last 3 i got 11oz dry bro so there well worth doin and they love nutes when they get a bit older just thourght id let u know mate!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

you made me laugh wen you said (the blaggers they meant to be finished in 7 weeks) that's why i got a 60 day wonder to see if it dose take 60 days its on day 13 at the moment


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

how come 2 died on you?


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

aw yea and them nivarna auto bubbalicious just keep an eye on them as a lot of people have had trouble with them not being autoflowers so u mite need to flip to 12/12 when the others are finished bro!


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> how come 2 died on you?


im not sure mate to be honest they were fine for the first week then just curled up and died bro but the others were amazing man the smoke is the best iv ever had and nons come close since lol!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i got them from attuide... were ru in uk in in derby


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> you made me laugh wen you said (the blaggers they meant to be finished in 7 weeks) that's why i got a 60 day wonder to see if it dose take 60 days its on day 13 at the momentView attachment 1114777


some of them 60day wonders have been finishing in 53days bro i should have gone with them i recon but bugger the fast bud at this rate i should have gone with ak47 again as they would have finished quicker than the fast bud as im on day 29 and only just flowering!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

im just finishing my last home grown weed now i got to go to a dealer i had 2 lemon skunk and 1 no name i got 36g dry off all 3 but my set up was a bit naff but my new set up is propper you know carbon filter proper fan better fets and all that so i wonder Wat i will get of this grow


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i got them from attuide... were ru in uk in in derby


 yea im in the uk brov down south tho in wiltshire brov how long have you been growing?


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> im just finishing my last home grown weed now i got to go to a dealer i had 2 lemon skunk and 1 no name i got 36g dry off all 3 but my set up was a bit naff but my new set up is propper you know carbon filter proper fan better pets and all that so i wonder Wat i will get of this grow


i was growin regular strains last time not autoflowers and it was great white shark by greenhouseseeds and got 22oz dry so not bad mate!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

april this year but iv grow lots of other things tomatoes lemon tree cherry tree orange tree all miniatures 5ft tall so i gto abit of nollige about growing things but mj is diffrent


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

how long you been growing? and like you my 1st grow was normal strains...i only started growing by chance i got half oz and i found 2 seeds in it so i thought Wat the hell ill try and germante them and 1 of them did so i planted it and their you go i got the bug now i cant and dont want to stop..lmao pmsl lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> how long you been growing? and like you my 1st grow was normal strains...i only started growing by chance i got half oz and i found 2 seeds in it so i thought Wat the hell ill try and germante them and 1 of them did so i planted it and their you go i got the bug now i cant and dont want to stop..lmao pmsl lol


lol well i stared pissin about with growin about 4 years ago but dint have a clue what a was doin and gave up then last year i thourght fuk it so got a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow tent kit 600w hps and that about a year ago bro and ever since its just got better and better and cant stop now bro the smoke is just too nice compered to the shity street weed lol!


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i cant and dont want to stop..lmao pmsl lol


I find that growing is more addictive than smoking the stuff!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

how meney grows have you dun bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i just been got a 8th and it taste shit and hardley any buzzzzzzzzzzz its a waste of money but needs must i got to have my weed lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> how meney grows have you dun bro[/QUOT
> 
> well this will be my 4th one brov as a had i little break at xmas!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

2.1g wat a rip off


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i just been got a 8th and it taste shit and hardley any buzzzzzzzzzzz its a waste of money but needs must i got to have my weed lol


fukin tell me about it i had to pay £5 a gram for solid yesterday coz i was gaggin lol fukin rip off bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

do you think 350 atual watts of cfls red and blue and a 150w hps fore my 5 autos? will be ok


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> 2.1g wat a rip off


 rip off cunts man how much did u pay?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

£20 the fucking ass hole


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> £20 the fucking ass hole


bro id go slap the prick that take the piss! an yea that should be anuf light why dont u think about an upgrade bro to a 250w hps or 400 lol ud love it bro!


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> I find that growing is more addictive than smoking the stuff!


haha im like that brov i love it lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

because my grow space is onley w19" h69" 38"l and it will get too hot and i can control the heat better + i can put them around the sides they are the proper big grow cfls not house cfls other wise i would bro


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

what's happening gents? been a while 
chop day for me today i stayed up until 8 this mo so i could try and sleep in and chop away through the night only to be woken up by the neighbours at 10 so gonna be a long arse day down in wales for me on my own, but can't complain got about a quarter to smoke whilst i'm at it i just really can't be arsed it takes forever lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

wat did the solid smoke like?i will not somke solid any more its full of crap in derby


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

wat you growing bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> because my grow space is onley w19" h69" 38"l and it will get too hot and i can control the heat better + i can put them around the sides they are the proper big grow cfls not house cfls other wise i would bro


fair one bro u could allways get a cooltube reflector but then u woul need anuva fan lol but if happy with what ur doin then stick with it bud


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

wat you growing bro?


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> what's happening gents? been a while
> chop day for me today i stayed up until 8 this mo so i could try and sleep in and chop away through the night only to be woken up by the neighbours at 10 so gonna be a long arse day down in wales for me on my own, but can't complain got about a quarter to smoke whilst i'm at it i just really can't be arsed it takes forever lol


.

what strain are you growing brov and what do u think your yield will be. and what light u usein ect?


----------



## nif (Aug 23, 2010)

hi can any1 help growing ducth passion durban posion outdoors its been growing since start of may its about 6ft tall now been flowering for 2 weeks.i have a number of yellow leafs jw if its ok to cut them off will this harm my plant?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

yer im ok at moment but next grow i might get 250w and see how the heat is and if its ok ill keep it. i had bih heat problems now i got new fan its ok


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

leav them the plant will get rid of it wen its ready it happens to all plants as they get older but it will ont hurt it if you do take it off


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> wat did the solid smoke like?i will not somke solid any more its full of crap in derby


its bloody nice to be fair nice and light in colure and clean not one bit of plastic but still not worth £5 a gram lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

nif said:


> hi can any1 help growing ducth passion durban posion outdoors its been growing since start of may its about 6ft tall now been flowering for 2 weeks.i have a number of yellow leafs jw if its ok to cut them off will this harm my plant?


hello mate to be honest i would just leave them and let them fall off on there own but thats just my opinion brov iva way i dont think it would matter!


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> yer im ok at moment but next grow i might get 250w and see how the heat is and if its ok ill keep it. i had bih heat problems now i got new fan its ok


fair one or in stead just get anuva 150w off ebay there only 25quid saves spendin £75 on a 250w its just a thourght tho brov!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

serious seeds chronic (fem) and th seeds heavy duty fruity (reg) all chronic with just 1 hdf i kept the most indica and threw the rest because they stretched to much so only kept the stockiest as a mum, under 2x600w hps not sure about yeild but it won't be as good as i was hoping i b een throwing plants out for the last few wks in a bid to help keep humidity down and make space for more fans and air movement, i got 8 chronic at about 4ish ft and the hdf is at about 4 1/2ft so quite a bit to do i'd imagine no less than 20 odd ozs


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

nif said:


> hi can any1 help growing ducth passion durban posion outdoors its been growing since start of may its about 6ft tall now been flowering for 2 weeks.i have a number of yellow leafs jw if its ok to cut them off will this harm my plant?


you want to keep adding a little nitrogen through flower mate best to try and keep them green for as long as possible they'll use alot of N through the 12/12 stretch


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> serious seeds chronic (fem) and th seeds heavy duty fruity (reg) all chronic with just 1 hdf i kept the most indica and threw the rest because they stretched to much so only kept the stockiest as a mum, under 2x600w hps not sure about yeild but it won't be as good as i was hoping i b een throwing plants out for the last few wks in a bid to help keep humidity down and make space for more fans and air movement, i got 8 chronic at about 4ish ft and the hdf is at about 4 1/2ft so quite a bit to do i'd imagine no less than 20 odd ozs


bloody hell bro what size extractor fans u usein and how big is ur growin area. and how much lecky do u use weekly or monthy lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

off my 5 autos ill be happy with a zo off each one or do you think im pusshin it abit wanitng an oz off each


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> bloody hell bro what size extractor fans u usein and how big is ur growin area. and how much lecky do u use weekly or monthy lol


8inch extractor, large can filter in a 2.4x1.2x2m tent mate not that big but it'll do for now i'm expanding gradually as i go and after today i'll have another 600w hps making 3 total i already got it it's just not set up yet i'm gonna have a whole room within the next couple of wks so doing away with the tents, the leccys not to bad mate on 12/12 it works out about £15-20 a wk and on 18/6-24/0 -about£25-30 a wk i'll be able to bring the costs down a little when i have more room because i'll be able to add more fluorescents at the mo i'm vegging under the 600's which drive the costs up a little but it's well worth it because they grow rapidly under them


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> off my 5 autos ill be happy with a zo off each one or do you think im pusshin it abit wanitng an oz off each


yea mate u mite do have the 150w hps will help alot they recon a gram a watt with hps with regula strains not to sure with autos as this is my second time growing them but im sure n oz each could be done easy with them ak47 brov


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

got to go 4 abit see you all soon my fellow growers peace out


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> 8inch extractor, large can filter in a 2.4x1.2x2m tent mate not that big but it'll do for now i'm expanding gradually as i go and after today i'll have another 600w hps making 3 total i already got it it's just not set up yet i'm gonna have a whole room within the next couple of wks so doing away with the tents, the leccys not to bad mate on 12/12 it works out about £15-20 a wk and on 18/6-24/0 -about£25-30 a wk i'll be able to bring the costs down a little when i have more room because i'll be able to add more fluorescents at the mo i'm vegging under the 600's which drive the costs up a little but it's well worth it because they grow rapidly under them


fair play bro its got to be done init lol! thats pritty good on the lecky im on key metre so it cost a bit more the blaggers lol how long you been growin then bro?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> fair play bro its got to be done init lol! thats pritty good on the lecky im on key metre so it cost a bit more the blaggers lol how long you been growin then bro?


i'm on the key aswell mate (eon) 
not long mate i started a couple of wks before i signed up here i wish i could say it's all been plain sailing but it's been a bit of a nightmare tbh hopefully it'll be a bit less stressful now they got a permanent home but i love it, i got a great deal a few wks back i got several plants given to me that had already been in flower for a few wks so got a nearly free harvest for the sake of 4 wks leccy a shitty strain but they did well i got nearly 12 oz out of it lol 
what you got on the go mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

well i'm a gonna guys got to get those scissors going, take it easy all


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> i'm on the key aswell mate (eon)
> not long mate i started a couple of wks before i signed up here i wish i could say it's all been plain sailing but it's been a bit of a nightmare tbh hopefully it'll be a bit less stressful now they got a permanent home but i love it, i got a great deal a few wks back i got several plants given to me that had already been in flower for a few wks so got a nearly free harvest for the sake of 4 wks leccy a shitty strain but they did well i got nearly 12 oz out of it lol
> what you got on the go mate?


im just doin 16 fast bud this time round as the were only ment to take 7 an half weeks from seed but there over 4weeks in and only just flowering so its gunna be more like 10 to 11 weeks takes the piss mate to be honest lol! hows the chopping going bro?


----------



## greeni (Aug 23, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Thai stick £10 teenth,but i find a few seeds in it so iz been polinated,which i beleive stops production ov thc an puts power in2 producing seeds, but still an alright smoke.Solid £5 a teenth,proper head banger stone, can't b fooked 2 do n e thing.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

£5 a teenth i payed £5 a gram yesterday lmao


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

homw come evryone hits this when i go to bed? lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

because you go to bed at the wrong time bro..lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

wat u growing bro?


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats bull shit. I got the exodus cut and i know loadsa ppl who have it too


ok al keep my mouth shut lol 

need to find some one with exodus cheese would love a few cuttings


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 23, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> £5 a teenth i payed £5 a gram yesterday lmao



where i stay fokes are selling 1GRAM............. for 20 quid and people actually pay it


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

WATTTTT £20 a gram and i thourt i was being ript off but if you got nothing then people pay that i got 2.1g to day fore £20 and its no wear like my last weed i grew


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 23, 2010)

thats the thing if everyone told him to do one and not buy his stuff he would soon enough put the weight back up . but they keep going back to him ............twats


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

View attachment 11150042nd grow all my ladyes in their glorey


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> WATTTTT £20 a gram and i thourt i was being ript off but if you got nothing then people pay that i got 2.1g to day fore £20 and its no wear like my last weed i grew


bolox to that man £20 a gram take the piss and i bet its iva wet as f__k or sprayd as well or both bolox bolox bolox lol!

aw and there lookin great man keep up the good work!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> what's happening gents? been a while
> chop day for me today i stayed up until 8 this mo so i could try and sleep in and chop away through the night only to be woken up by the neighbours at 10 so gonna be a long arse day down in wales for me on my own, but can't complain got about a quarter to smoke whilst i'm at it i just really can't be arsed it takes forever lol


easy there man its been a good while! hows tricks? ive just got a tent your size am wondering what sort of rotation your lookin at i was thinkin of running 2 x 600 w and pulling 6 out every 3 ish weeks. how you been getting on? ive got a third light but didnt htink it wise to kick it up while im on a normal DD payment i think your actually better off on the meter safety wise... might have to sort a bypass out.

i love the choppin get stuck in lad! haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

ok heres a q for the uk thread.

i dont see sprayed shit in newcastle at all we all said fuck that an left it well alone. we get cheap chink dope at 140-150 all day. its no where near quality. but at the price you can just about smoke double for what youd buy proper top end draw.

how much sprayed shit is still about in the uk?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 23, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


I pay £20 for 8th of good strong skunk' But its hard to get hold of my fav (Haze)
Thought that was a a pretty normal price?


----------



## smigger18758 (Aug 23, 2010)

hello uk growers can anyone help me ive add a brackin bye kids thay have taken all my nutriants bulbs and three tents my frends have helpet me and now ive moved some were new and ready to grow but the only problem is i have no money for nutriants and i was wondering if anyone as spair nutriants thay dont want or use anymore i would be very greatfull if anyone could help me my email address is [email protected] thanks uk growers


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

well in down south and its full of the shit mate two of my mates ended up in hospital yesterday coffin up blood from smokein weed that had fiber glass on piss take legalize the shit for f__k sake! lol


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 23, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> bolox to that man £20 a gram take the piss and i bet its iva wet as f__k or sprayd as well or both bolox bolox bolox lol!
> 
> aw and there lookin great man keep up the good work!



its not actually sprayed and it is dry but 1 gram is just a pure piss take .

here my link to my babys what use thing ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/357772-12-12-seed-400w-hps-2.html)


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> its not actually sprayed and it is dry but 1 gram is just a pure piss take .
> 
> here my link to my babys what use thing ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/357772-12-12-seed-400w-hps-2.html)


how long did it take for them to start flowering form seed bro?


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> because you go to bed at the wrong time bro..lol


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn lol



johneym1 said:


> wat u growing bro?


Green-o-matic man what about you?


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

im get 2.2g of haze or cheese for £20, aint saw no solid in ages tho


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

brock said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn lol
> 
> 
> 
> Green-o-matic man what about you?


how old are your green o matic bro and will they be finished in 55days?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i got 5 autos going at the moment


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

View attachment 1115127i took that yesterday they comeing on ok


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

there 3 days old lol, 1 has just poped the soil the other aint done nothing yet

that was the shoot from the seed on damp tissue for 3 days
and that was took at half 4 today 2days after being potted

im growing indoors so it should be grew, but were ment to have nice weather next month (well we all know the met office tho) so if we do I might just start it off indoors put it outdoors when the weather gets better and then bring it back in when the weather goes bad.

there autos so they grow under anything really


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

wat do u mean will they be finishd in 55days i thourt the 60 day wonder was the fastist grower their is????


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> View attachment 1115127i took that yesterday they comeing on ok


 nice 

what autos are they?


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

green-o-matic is 50-60 days (7-8weeks)


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

2 bubbalicious 2 ak47 1 60day wonder


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i didnt know that i might try them how much are they prer seed bro


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

nice. iv had bubbalicious and its a lovely smoke.
who hasnt had AK47 and who doesnt like it? lol
Iv never had the 60day wounder tho


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i didnt know that i might try them how much are they prer seed bro


i dont know per seed, i scored them in dr.hermans 5 greenhouse femz for £25


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

iv not tryed any of them honist lol thats y im growing them bro


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

well you should love them all wait until you get your lungs around the AK.


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 23, 2010)

oh the ak is great 

so is pineapple express .


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i didnt know that i might try them how much are they prer seed bro


there cheap bro 5 fems for 25quid brov


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

yea 5 for 25 or 10 fems for 40 brov


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> oh the ak is great
> 
> so is pineapple express .


yum yum and so are mango haze, grape haze and lavender


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i took this pick 5mins ago


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

just give them a little spray?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

do u know guys i go on thc and grass city as well and it seams most or the time they bitch each other off but iv not seen any bitching on this uk thred (you watch ill get a load of shit 4 saying that)


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

just have sprayd them bro thats y i took pick cos i was in their any way thanks any way


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

yea you llittle twat!!! messin man, wh y start shit when all you need to talk about is weed and who ever wants to start shit when thier stoned? lol


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

yea there looking good, wait until the AK kicks up a pong


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i love the smell god do i...lmao


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

do they smell that bad??


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

thier pretty pungent yeah.

when I first started smoking this was the first skunk i tried and i asked why it was called AK47 and the lad i was smoking it with said smoke it and you'll find out, so i took a big whiff and coughed like fuck and he said thats why its named after an machine gun lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

yer man thats wat i lkie to heair...lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

wats the buzzzzzzzz like brov


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

have u got any up 2 date picks of ur plants bro??


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

brock said:


> thier pretty pungent yeah.
> 
> when I first started smoking this was the first skunk i tried and i asked why it was called AK47 and the lad i was smoking it with said smoke it and you'll find out, so i took a big whiff and coughed like fuck and he said thats why its named after an machine gun lol


yea bro ak47 stinks when i first started i grow it and u could smell it outside my house when i was chopin till it was dry so for 4 to 5 days it was mad bro lol!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i carnt w8 4 that..wooooo hooooooo


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> wats the buzzzzzzzz like brov


monged into fuck a very high and long lasting stone



johneym1 said:


> have u got any up 2 date picks of ur plants bro??


nope it only poped the soil yesturday



123petey999 said:


> yea bro ak47 stinks when i first started i grow it and u could smell it outside my house when i was chopin till it was dry so for 4 to 5 days it was mad bro lol!


 ha ha ha good shit man lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

im onley 21 days in 2 this grow my self...how meney grows u dun bro


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

only 2. my last one died 6 weeks into flowering the fan knocked it over in the box and snapped the stem and i didnt know until the next day and it was to late to save it, iv got 1 in a different location that should be budding next week and iv got my last seed to put outdoors next summer


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i bet u were well pist big time


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

yea man was fuckin fumin


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i drop a big 85w cfl on my 60day wonder and it snapt 1 of the side stems off i mean completely 2 days ago but she is ok now thank god...wats the weed like wear u r??


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

cheese, blue cheese, super silver haze, super lemon haze and k2. thats what i can get around here at the moment and there all good smokes and 2.2g, the hazes are imports


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

its just that english crap around my way and you lookey 2 get 2g 4 £20 i got 2.1g 4 £20 and he said he topt me up fat hahaha fuck me 0.1g free wowwwwwwwwwwwww weeeeeeee the tight wanker all the money i have spent with him


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

ha ha ha, theres a lad i see and if he says he will top it up usually does the real 2.5g for £20


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 23, 2010)

well trimming over i gave up after a couple of plants i had to come home the munchies got the better of me lol

@ petey that sucks mate hopefully the bud will be worth the extra time, live and learn mate we all take the gamble with seeds 

@ don defo been a while mate, all good i hope? if it were me with the tent mate going for a perpetual i'd do it in 2 halfs chopping every 4-5wks, the reason i say that though is just personal preference because i hate chopping lol plus i'm using air cooled hoods so 2 even canopys would be alot easier than 3, this time mate i just filled it up but i'm starting to break it up now in the next couple of weeks after i do a bit of work to the room i'm gonna put 3 lights hopefully on a 3wk rotation mate using the heavy duty fruity as the starter until i find something better i got my eye on white russian and ak47 but failing that killing fields by sannies seeds (12wker) so that'll put me back on a 4wk rotation (lazy bastartd that hates trimming lol) this is the short term plan you know how they change mate lol


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

a propre 1/8th is 3 and a half g not this 2g or 2.5g or even 3g and they know it


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

theres nothing i or anyone can do about it apart from buy it until yours is ready!!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i know m8 i smoket my last joint of my last grow this morning thats y i had 2 buy some and im going 2 half to buy it 4 another month and a half at least


----------



## brock (Aug 23, 2010)

my stashed plant should be ready in the nest week or two then chop and dry


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 23, 2010)

brock said:


> theres nothing i or anyone can do about it apart from buy it until yours is ready!!


i agree mate when you need a smoke you need a smoke simple as lol 
and iv noticed iv got some bloody nute burn on my fast bud but there still growing like f__k so iv left them to it if they were stressed im sure they wouldnt be growing like crazy still would they?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

its still best to just water them insted of feeding them 4 a bit m8 u dont want them 2 fuck up after all that work bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

yo all hows every 1s ladyes to day mine r looking brill this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

mine this morning


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

wat u growing bro and how old r they and wat light u got hey look sweet man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

cheers fella. im doing half and half uk cherry cheese & bubble gum with a couple of livers in there for shits n giggles. these have been under the 600 for a week but were under a 300cfl for a couple of weeks before. they had a rough start got stunted but are making a comeback haha

vegging them up another week then im pulling the trigger 12/12 they'll get another 600w too. its going to be sweet.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine this morning


lookin goood brov!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

yo 123petey999 hows your babys to day bro??


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

im want to grow cheese next and was wonderin what seed bank does the best cheese i will order from attitude but what breeder greenhouseseeds or what lol the only with GHS is there genentic aint what they use to be and they get a lot of hermies from my past experience!


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> yo 123petey999 hows your babys to day bro??


iv not bin over and looked at them yet bro i will let u know a bit later lol! what about yours bro?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

all good apart from one of the ak47 i fed all of them yesterday and all the leafs are pointing out nicely apart from that 1 ak47 other than that she is ok and their is no nute burn or not been over or under waterd???? got any ? wat it is


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

the pick on the right and the plant on the left. the leafs r pointing down abit but look at all the others they look good i took this 2 mins ago bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> View attachment 1116576View attachment 1116575the pick on the right and the plant on the left. the leafs r pointing down abit but look at all the others they look good i took this 2 mins ago bro


fair play bro lookin good how old are they again bud?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

the 2 big bubbalicious r on day 23 now and all the rest r on day 14 wat do u think is up with the ak47? bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone here grown dna genetics c13 haze, dna rocklock and dinafem seeds california hash plant if so could you let me know about flowering time yield ect please peeps as i need to get a mother goin so she will be ready to take cutting before xmas lol. Help will be good!


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> View attachment 1116576View attachment 1116575the pick on the right and the plant on the left. the leafs r pointing down abit but look at all the others they look good i took this 2 mins ago bro


 they look ok to me mate to be fair lol and have them bubbalicious started to flower yet if they dont autoflower get hold of nivarna seed bank and they will send u ur order again free of charge brov! just thourght id let u know lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> @ don defo been a while mate, all good i hope? if it were me with the tent mate going for a perpetual i'd do it in 2 halfs chopping every 4-5wks, the reason i say that though is just personal preference because i hate chopping lol plus i'm using air cooled hoods so 2 even canopys would be alot easier than 3, this time mate i just filled it up but i'm starting to break it up now in the next couple of weeks after i do a bit of work to the room i'm gonna put 3 lights hopefully on a 3wk rotation mate using the heavy duty fruity as the starter until i find something better i got my eye on white russian and ak47 but failing that killing fields by sannies seeds (12wker) so that'll put me back on a 4wk rotation (lazy bastartd that hates trimming lol) this is the short term plan you know how they change mate lol


i thought about doing half n half but the rotation was a bit much than i can veg for space is an issue now ive got the bigger tent :/ 

heavy duty fruity is a beast mate really they didnt name it lightly mine was best part of 7 ft tall i had to bend it at a right angle at 5 ft to get it in the tent. 

i dont mind the trimming so much but it is a bti of chore when youve got loads to do. i was temted to get a machine i think some hydro shops rent them out so i hear


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

i got them from attitude bro and not sexing yet but they onley 23 days old


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i got them from attitude bro and not sexing yet but they onley 23 days old


yea but there is by nivarna if u email them tell them where u got them from n give them the link to ur grow on here then they will re send it brov lol save u some money for next time lol! give them anuva week or so then email them bro!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

nice one man i will do that if they not sex in a weeks time have u been to look at ur babys yet bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> nice one man i will do that if they not sex in a weeks time have u been to look at ur babys yet bro


nope not yet bro iv gota go sort my life out then i will be on my way lol so il be back in a bit bro lataz!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

safe bro chek ya l8r


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys new 2 this site iv got 2 plants in a closet lined with tin foil under a 250wt cfl grow light and a small 6 inch fan, they are 3 weeks old now and about 4 inches high and 4 inches wide they are just growing there 4th set of nodes but all the nodes are very close together i'm pairnoid that the plant is not growing as quick as it should hight wise.
My bulb is like 4 inches away from the plants and has been since re-poted at just over 1 week sorry I can't post an image as I am on my I phone any advice wud be much appriciated ty


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

that sounds about how tall they ment 2 b at that age mine r the same size and age so dont panick bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

that sounds about how tall they ment 2 b at that age mine r the same size and age so dont panick bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

that sounds about how tall they ment 2 b at that age mine r the same size and age so dont panick bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

that sounds about how tall they ment 2 b at that age mine r the same size and age so dont panick bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> im want to grow cheese next and was wonderin what seed bank does the best cheese i will order from attitude but what breeder greenhouseseeds or what lol the only with GHS is there genentic aint what they use to be and they get a lot of hermies from my past experience!


potpimp.com 

http://www.potpimp.com/class/showproduct.php?product=403&title=exodus-cheese-s1&cat=56


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Ty man that's jus what I wanted 2 hear lol. Only panicing cause some pics on the net are like 8 inch tall at 3 weeks but the leaves are spread out. On mine all the leafs are close together and like I said there only 4 inch tall, at wot age will they start growing upwards, wen I change light to 12/12? Ty 4 the help


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Ps I have had my light on 24/7 untill yesterday wen they turned 3 weeks iv swiched it to 20/4 any comments?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

theres no reason you cant run it 24/7 it will grow just fine but imo its better to give them a dark and a light period, simulating how it would be in the wild.


----------



## allybam (Aug 24, 2010)

Post about whatever ok here goes in dwc is the deeper the bucket better and dont reply yea cause it means ya water less plz i want an awnser with some weight behind it i wanna no does it make a diff if i use a 1 foot deep 20 litre bucket and veg for 6 weeks compared to if i was to use a 3 n 1/2 foot deep 80 litre bin  and yes i would prob veg for longer as theres obviously more root space i want a pound of green of 1 plant thats why im thinking 8 weeks veg 80 litre bucket n yes im stoned so this might not be as clear a question as i ment it to be peace 

o yea and any uk pigs reading this go fuck urselves llf itll cost me £200 a set up whats it cost you to stop me ya money wasteing cunts no wonder the countrys broke buncha prics in suits getting paid to convict good ppl such pride i have to be british these days sigh go pester some crack dealing chav!

come on guys someone anyone have any knowledge of is deeper buckets better than shallower 1s plz its driving me mental i cant find no info
it


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> potpimp.com
> 
> http://www.potpimp.com/class/showproduct.php?product=403&title=exodus-cheese-s1&cat=56


 Big All The Way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

damn straight man


----------



## allybam (Aug 24, 2010)

stoned was that comment ment for me lol  so 80 litre ill have a tree rather than a shrub?


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 24, 2010)

hey foke justr got in the house fa work and roled a nice lr2 5 skinner .

hows every one ?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 24, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/358900-nearly-ready-i-think-need-2.html#post4555052 would any you guys take a look for me please?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

were is the picks bro?


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> were is the picks bro?



click on his link to see his picks


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

not yet i MY SELF would leave them 4 another few weeks at least but you are not me brov.. good look and they look fucking lovely


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

you asid that a pocket micro scope is out of the question i got my 1 off ebay and it was only £6 with post packin and its x60


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

whats happening people.

just got in from work, got a belter phone call off my mates brother today:

him- alright lad, whats happening?
me- not much yano just in work.
him- you saw our kid lately?
me- yeah the little prick nearly put my window through at half 1 saturday morning pissed.
him- ha ha nobhead, anyway lad you still smoking?
me- yea man.
him- sound got a half oz of k2 for ya there.
me- what!?!
him- i got an oz off my mate the other day and its too much for me lad you know i only smoke rocky.
me- im skint until payday, so if you keep hold of it il take it off you then.
him- listen to what im saying lad, I SAID IV GOT A HALF OZ FOR YA THERE, gotta go ring me when your back from work, in abit lad.

so i went to his and its a lovely k2, i said il sort him out on payday he said dont bother im doing him a favour by saving his brain lol, so im getting blazed tonight and it saves me buying any


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

i wish my m8 would give me a gram never mind half oz... enjoy bro


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn you brock!!!!! You lucky so and so!


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> you asid that a pocket micro scope is out of the question i got my 1 off ebay and it was only £6 with post packin and its x60


I know that now looked last night thought they cost more


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i wish my m8 would give me a gram never mind half oz... enjoy bro


 if i could share it out i would man



ROBinBKK said:


> Damn you brock!!!!! You lucky so and so!


 hehe 

everyone get round here iv just made a blunt and im going to make a bucket set


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> hey foke justr got in the house fa work and roled a nice lr2 5 skinner .
> 
> hows every one ?


blaze that shit up!!!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

i thought they were expensive my self until i lookt as well. the one iv got has got a ultraviolet led and 2 bright wight leds so you can see better and its pretty good put it this way i have no problems looking at the crystals on my plants to see if they changing best £6 i have spent in a wile


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 24, 2010)

Getting me one soon then


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.homehydro.co.uk/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=airpot

check them out brother, come in sizes 1ltr - 20ltr and there cheap.

theres the video that explains how they work- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sf2SRdE82w


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 24, 2010)

brock said:


> http://www.homehydro.co.uk/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=airpot
> 
> check them out brother, come in sizes 1ltr - 20ltr and there cheap.
> 
> theres the video that explains how they work- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sf2SRdE82w


Saw them in my local hydro shop thought they were just summat new on market unproven' but watched the vid and il be putting my next clones in them. Reminds me of summat off discovery channel i can watch that stuff all day lol


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

ha ha ha. vento is growing with them and gave me the video to show my what they do because it was to hard to explain lol.

when i first saw it, i was like how does that sheet of egg box make a pot? then realised it was a plastic flat pack plant pot, there an amazing invention!!!


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

hay peeps just got back from checking my girls 16 FAST BUD there on day30 from seeds they have grow like 1" - 2"s over nite think there startin to love the hydro peeps there from 6" to 14" tall all have show sex all 16 are female lets hope they stay that way lol! takes the piss tho as they were mena finish in 7 n half week no chance more like 10 n half weeks if not more GUTTED! but the nute burn seems to have sorted its self out so cleaned my res out and just gave them half strenth still when do you think i shoud start addin more nutes like 3quarter strenth? im guna start usein hammerhead pk 9/18 in a week time at half strenth!


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Dude I am defo gonna invest in sum of those air pots on my next grow wot a invention, shibeee!:]


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Dude I am defo gonna invest in sum of those air pots on my next grow wot a invention, shibeee!:]


whats an air pot lol?


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Dude I am defo gonna invest in sum of those air pots on my next grow wot a invention, shibeee!:]


 they are the dogs bollocks.



123petey999 said:


> whats an air pot lol?


watch this and let that explain im to baked to go there!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sf2SRdE82w


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

just watched it bro! So do u recon i could use the 10L ones in my 16 pot wilma drip feeder? I recon if i could they would go CRAZY LOL!


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont see why not man.

grow a forest


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

its a plant pot with holes in it and its like an egg box pattern google (garden air pot) and you will see one..im going to try then on my next grow


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 24, 2010)

brock said:


> i dont see why not man.
> 
> grow a forest


 thats what im thinkin bro might just have to look into these.


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah man same here I'm growing bag seed atm but wen I purchace sum Kali mist seeds nd grow my next crop they are defo gettin planted in air pots


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

cant go wrong with £1.80 for a 1ltr - £6.90 for a 20ltr pot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

ive been using them fior a while they are the dogs danglies peeps. roots like you wouldnt believe

big root systems = big plants = you guessed it....

first pic is for comparison


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been using them fior a while they are the dogs danglies peeps. roots like you wouldnt believe
> 
> big root systems = big plants = you guessed it....
> 
> first pic is for comparison


nice one dude thats signed sealed and delivered it for me, that structure is amazing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

only draw back is they are a bit messy, filling them up and moving them about leaves a trail of coco my mrs goes nuts about.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello fellow uk growers i posted this in the grow room setup forum but have had to replies and really need sum help. can someone please help me with this? 
Right ill keep this short. I have purchased this carbon filter





Flow rating 175m3/hr 
Filter size 19cm diameter by 25cm length ( excluding neck ) 
Will a extraction fan of 85m3/h attached directly to the carbon filter be sufficient to expell out the air, is it too weak or too strong? 
Imo i thought it might be too weak so i was going to purchase an inline extraction fan as such:





with Up to 137 m3/h airflow output, however it states it is not foruse with carbon filters. somebody please tell me what fan I need? 

+ rep


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only draw back is they are a bit messy, filling them up and moving them about leaves a trail of coco my mrs goes nuts about.


ha ha ha ha!!! so its a build, fill and leave on site pot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> Hello fellow uk growers i posted this in the grow room setup forum but have had to replies and really need sum help. can someone please help me with this?
> Right ill keep this short. I have purchased this carbon filter
> 
> 
> ...


 easy stinker! i got one of these dirt cheap for what they are nipped to maplins got some wire, stuck a plug to it and voila

http://www.fantronix.com/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/TT_Mixed_Flow_Duct_Fan.html&WD=rvk&PN=Hydroponics_Duct_Extractor_Fan.html#a_20_20_20_20_20_20F_2dP9#a_20_20_20_20_20_20F_2dP9



brock said:


> ha ha ha ha!!! so its a build, fill and leave on site pot


aye i do the place out like Dexter when i chop plastic sheets everywhere


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

no i got the same 4" one and it wasn't enough so i got a new one yesterday 5" 382 m3/h witch is brill i know its a bit to big but i didn't want to take any chances i use the other 4 it take


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 24, 2010)

thank god, ive finaly com some replies  what about this 1? 





Up to 187 m3/h (meters cubed per hour) extract rate. 
Can be wired to high or low speed. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hydroponics-Line-Duct-Vent-Extractor-Fan-100mm-4-/120500797882?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy stinker! i got one of these dirt cheap for what they are nipped to maplins got some wire, stuck a plug to it and voila
> 
> http://www.fantronix.com/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/TT_Mixed_Flow_Duct_Fan.html&WD=rvk&PN=Hydroponics_Duct_Extractor_Fan.html#a_20_20_20_20_20_20F_2dP9#a_20_20_20_20_20_20F_2dP9



Thanks but Wont that be to powerful for the carbon filter?


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i do the place out like Dexter when i chop plastic sheets everywhere


 ha ha ha. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

depending on your grow size id still say its a bit low. are you in a room? tent? whats the crack?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> Thanks but Wont that be to powerful for the carbon filter?


no should be fine im using that fan and used to have your size filter but i went up in size filter wise and its fine


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Why do you use a carbon filter? I'm kinda new 2 this nd I don't kno all the little details about it yet lol.


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 24, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> thank god, ive finaly com some replies  what about this 1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Ill go with this as im on a bit of a budget ( as much as i dont want to be) you think it will be sufficient? grow is located in cellar, and I have a flower and veg room about 2 foot apart ( no light leaks) and inbetween them thier is a vent wich lead up into the hallway, this is where i have build a box wich contains the filter (each room has and extraction fan with ducting leading to this filter) and the fan then attached will excrete the odorles air up out of the vent. the flower room is 112cmx155cmx126cm and the veg room and 3/4 that


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

to stop the smell bro


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Ahhh I see lol, I could do with one before budding then eh. Seeing as I live in quite a small terriced house lol.


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

let the smell live!!!! i love it man


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 24, 2010)

wat u got growing bro


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

if that was to me Green-o-matic


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I would lobe to have the smell of green stinkin out my whole house but I'm jus parinoid of it stinkin the street out lol but that would also be awsome ha. Nd if that question was for me it jus sum bagseeds to practice on cause this is my first proper attempt at growing lol


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Yeah I would lobe to have the smell of green stinkin out my whole house but I'm jus parinoid of it stinkin the street out lol but that would also be awsome ha


ha ha ha lol


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 24, 2010)

Thestinker said:


> I think Ill go with this as im on a bit of a budget ( as much as i dont want to be) you think it will be sufficient? grow is located in cellar, and I have a flower and veg room about 2 foot apart ( no light leaks) and inbetween them thier is a vent wich lead up into the hallway, this is where i have build a box wich contains the filter (each room has and extraction fan with ducting leading to this filter) and the fan then attached will excrete the odorles air up out of the vent. the flower room is 112cmx155cmx126cm and the veg room and 3/4 that



thats the unit i am using at the min .
no complaints from me been running for 3 full grows no problem cooling 400w hps


----------



## brock (Aug 24, 2010)

alright jock you good?, how are the ladys today?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 24, 2010)

alright lads lookin around an came across this http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/nick-clegg-to-change-uk-cannabis-laws/ check it out


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 25, 2010)

Go with that Thestinker, as long as you dont worry about sound as I have found them to be very loud.

I'd be inclined to look at an S & P fan or a Ruck or Ruck equivalent, you can find them on ebay, they are only an extra £10-20 and it really is worth the investment in the long run.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 25, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> alright lads lookin around an came across this http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/nick-clegg-to-change-uk-cannabis-laws/ check it out


Thanks for posting, WE SHOULD ALL POST ON THERE!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

if we dont voice our opinion we will not get any were with legalizing cannabis SPEEK UP EVERY ONE..


----------



## Wild (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheers for the link. The Lib Dems never mentioned Cannabis in the run up to this election, yet a few years ago, legalizing herb was one of their strongest policies.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello peeps how are you all this mornin? im still blazed from last night lmao! how everyones ladies doin?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

im good and ladyes verry good and one of the bubbalicious is sexing and its a girl wooooo hooooooooooo (well it should be i paid 4 a fem)123petey999 how was your babys wen u went to look at them yesterday bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> im good and ladyes verry good and one of the bubbalicious is sexing and its a girl wooooo hooooooooooo (well it should be i paid 4 a fem)123petey999 how was your babys wen u went to look at them yesterday bro


mate they have gone crazy they grown 1"-2"s over night all are females there lovein hydro now bro and they got over the nute burn all by them selfs lol so i just changed water in the res and gave them half strenth nutes again im sure they will be fine there from 6" to 14"s tall now well they was yesterday ill try use my mates computer at some point to post piks bro. and im glad the bubbalicous as show sex for you bro!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

yer man i would love to see ur babys.i know u dont grow in soil but wat do u think of them air pots iv all ready orderd some of the 3L pots 4 next grow off ebay


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> yer man i would love to see ur babys.i know u dont grow in soil but wat do u think of them air pots iv all ready orderd some of the 3L pots 4 next grow off ebay


 im lookin into them bro coz as iv got 11L pots on my hydro system an i grow in coco i might get 16 10L air pots and use them on my wilma air pot plus hydro = goooooooood yield i recon so go for it bro! an shame ur in derby bro or you coulda poped round lol! what nutes are you useing brov?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

i dont know Wat they called they r n10 p52 k10 i tried it on mt tomatoes 1st i grew 1 lot with normal tomato food n2 p2 k6 and the other with the 10 52 10 and fuck me they ALOT BIGGER its the potassium they love and it was only £4.99 they got all kinds offerts i will not pay them silly prices 4 the name brands if you look they contain the same tings as some of the cheap stuff not all but some and they get molasses as well


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i dont know Wat they called they r n10 p52 k10 i tried it on mt tomatoes 1st i grew 1 lot with normal tomato food n2 p2 k6 and the other with the 10 52 10 and fuck me they ALOT BIGGER its the potassium they love and it was only £4.99 they got all kinds offerts i will not pay them silly prices 4 the name brands if you look they contain the same tings as some of the cheap stuff not all but some and they get molasses as well


fair play bro! im usein canna its a bit pricey well the boost is its like 22quid for 250ml lol so i dont bother with boost i just get a cheap one and use hammerhead pk 9/18 with it ionics good stuff and u get grow,bloom and boost for like 16quid on ebay! have u got any hydro stores near you brov?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

thr nearest one is 20 mile away and i not got a car i have to get every thing online.. wbu how far is your hydro shop?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> alright lads lookin around an came across this http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/nick-clegg-to-change-uk-cannabis-laws/ check it out


Anybody read this I followed some links for it I don't think anythings changing they just talking about it like usual
UNLESS ANYBODY KNOWS DIFFERENT ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> thr nearest one is 20 mile away and i not got a car i have to get every thing online.. wbu how far is your hydro shop?


im the same mate bout 20mile but no car its a night mear avin to wait for shit off the internet its even worst when ur light blows n uv gota wait 48hours for it to come lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Anybody read this I followed some links for it I don't think anythings changing they just talking about it like usual
> UNLESS ANYBODY KNOWS DIFFERENT ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


i dont know mate realy when on there this mornin and write what i had to say lol! but its FUKIN stupid were like the only country in europe that cant grow for are selfs and its ilegal! what the crack for f_k sake


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

i got 2 spare hps bulbs just incase..lol but i know wat u mean it would be a nightmare did one blow on you if so Wat did you do until you got a new one bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

i flicked through a few of them and decided not to bother. if everyone got behind one idea of legalisation say for medical or decriminilising up to percy stash or something i could go for it but while everyone is devided we just sound like a bunch of arguing the toss stoners. 

my 2p


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

johneym1 said:


> i got 2 spare hps bulbs just incase..lol but i know wat u mean it would be a nightmare did one blow on you if so Wat did you do until you got a new one bro?


yea mine did when i was growing critical n took 48hours lol so they just had to make do with 48hours of sleep lmao but they were fine in the end bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i flicked through a few of them and decided not to bother. if everyone got behind one idea of legalisation say for medical or decriminilising up to percy stash or something i could go for it but while everyone is devided we just sound like a bunch of arguing the toss stoners.
> 
> my 2p


i know what you mean don we should make a thread about it and try do some thing together!


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 25, 2010)

got to go out so ill chek ya l8r bro


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 25, 2010)

Id be happy if they toke it back to class c. Think as most people say spend your money on catching the people selling crack meth and Heroin
You right (don gin) its pointless talking about lol


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 25, 2010)

Lucky enough I got a hydro shop 30 mins away but I still gotta drive there and it's shit, so not so lucky i suppose.

 Is anyone going Reading festival this weekend?



> Id be happy if they toke it back to class c. Think as most people say spend your money on catching the people selling crack meth and Heroin
> You right (don gin) its pointless talking about lol


it will happen one day though I think in our life times it would be decriminalised so you just get a slap on the wrist but its gonna be nigh on eternity before its completely legal


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

iv started a thread lol heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/361117-uk-decriminalization-cannabis-threat.html#post4559044 !


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Mornin ppl jus a quick question I'm fertalizing my plants for the first time 2 day they are 3 weeks into veg wot would b the best stuff 2 buy? Bear in mind I am only going 2 b nd q for it as the nearest hydro shop is over an hour away lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy it online and wait another day or two then  BnQ is a total rip off among other things. If you can, pick up something like bio-bizz, not bad stuff at all.


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok ty man so it's bio buzz I want, u kno of any good online supplyers pref uk ones?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.basementlighting.com/
http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk
http://www.growell.co.uk/
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/

All good, bio bizz is just 1 good brand, there are plenty of other good nutes for soil, some cheaper, some more expensive.


----------



## allybam (Aug 25, 2010)

Bio Bizz is great for orgamic food but tbh when i switched from b'cuzz to bio bizz the drop in yeild was major and on that note smokin is as unhealthy as it gets so screw organics in my mind yea tastes better but smokins rank anyway so why not just go manmade n get a better yeild just my outlook on things better still do a plant organic next to your manmade fed one and you will see wtf im on about its a horrable feeling i experimented with all diff foods ages ago but now i just stick to cheap n cheerfull as bio bizz range plus others is over priced read whats in them there additives are the same trace amounts thats in there grow n bloom n booster and even better still fuck soil 2 ounce a plant or dwc 7 ounce a plant n i treat my babys harsh only go near them once every 4 days bad me lol and i use ionic grow bloom n boost if i was as devot as some on here id easy get a pound a pland but i let em drink there buckets dry  but cant help it ive to much green sitting about and im a lazy bastard at the best of times ><


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2010)

Like yourself, i find smoking a little rank, starts off nice then just get's worse and worse as the joint goes burns down, but we seem to be a minority, a whole heap of people seem to be very concerned about taste and smell not just the hit.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

right im just guna check on my girls il be bk in a bit lol


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Like yourself, i find smoking a little rank, starts off nice then just get's worse and worse as the joint goes burns down, but we seem to be a minority, a whole heap of people seem to be very concerned about taste and smell not just the hit.


Feel the same I petty much always have single skinners but lots of lol


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

The first set of leaves on the first nodes are goin a bit of a lighter shade of green and have started goin a bit brown/yellow on the edges should this worry me caus it is :\


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 25, 2010)

how old are ya plants and how bushy as the first leaves will tend to die off as not as much light is getting thro if the plant is bushy


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Well it's 3 weeks old about 4 inch high and the 5th set of nodes are jus popin thru so it is a lil bushy. The leaves that don't look healthy have 3 points and were the first proper set to cum thru really.


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 25, 2010)

it may just be losing its first leave as they do normally a pic would help .
are you feeding nutes ?


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

No not yet I was gonna start this week been lookin on the net for sum. I kno I don't have a pc jus an I phone any ideas how 2 get photos from I phones onto the site?? Lol


----------



## brock (Aug 25, 2010)

hey boys

had i fucking boring day in work today and came home to tidy up and wash the dishes 
my mate rang me today hes been in america for 5 months and hasnt has a smoke, so on the way home i bought a blunt skin and after id cleaned and washed, i got all the little buds and dust out of the half oz of k2, and it wieghed upto 6g the other 8g was buds.

almost a quater of a an oz of k2 blunt  il put pics up in a min


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet man wouldn't mind blazin up one of them bad boi's 
on the other hand I jus smoked my last bong :,( getta go re supply


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 25, 2010)

brock said:


> hey boys
> 
> had i fucking boring day in work today and came home to tidy up and wash the dishes
> my mate rang me today hes been in america for 5 months and hasnt has a smoke, so on the way home i bought a blunt skin and after id cleaned and washed, i got all the little buds and dust out of the half oz of k2, and it wieghed upto 6g the other 8g was buds.
> ...


thats sounds nice man lets see the pic .

i am on shitty sold my dealer aint gettin g again for 2 days


----------



## brock (Aug 25, 2010)

he just came this is gettin sparked


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Pass dat shit! >) ha ha


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

big fat bubble hash joint for anyone with strong lungs lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Peace ppl I'm out 4 a while cod calls


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 25, 2010)

brock said:


> he just came this is gettin sparked



come on man still waiting for a pic ....................................

lol


----------



## brock (Aug 25, 2010)

internets bein shit


----------



## brock (Aug 25, 2010)

just smoked it


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 25, 2010)

And so many of you guys out there moan about CFL's! well take a look at my little girl, Blue himalayan diesel grown under 2, 2700k 65W CFL's 20/4 light pattern, chempak no8 every other feed. really nice BIG tight buds that stink, looking forward to smoking this chik.
Please leave any feed back as this is my first grow (Well first time ive had a female any way) also ready to harvest by the weekend? im not sure when to chop her so pls help.


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww man jus got bk from my mates been blazin sum OG Kush... Niceeee


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 25, 2010)

just a couple more, a zoom of the crystals and then i thought the invert looked cool lol


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 25, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> And so many of you guys out there moan about CFL's! well take a look at my little girl, Blue himalayan diesel grown under 2, 2700k 65W CFL's 20/4 light pattern, chempak no8 every other feed. really nice BIG tight buds that stink, looking forward to smoking this chik.
> Please leave any feed back as this is my first grow (Well first time ive had a female any way) also ready to harvest by the weekend? im not sure when to chop her so pls help.


lookin good man yeah I'm with u all the way I have a 250w cfl bulb nd my 3 week old plants look like there coming along nicley, nice work bro


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all whats the best temp range for drying buds hung on string
and do you think a bowl of salt in the cupboard help bring down humidity??? just as an extra


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 25, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Hi all whats the best temp range for drying buds hung on string
> and do you think a bowl of salt in the cupboard help bring down humidity??? just as an extra


yeah id like to know this to and suggestions of good rooms to dry in or places also best way to dry, seen some people cut all leaves first, some after and even one person who chopped all the buds off 1st and dried on paper?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMMa9_jtyMI Im drying mine like in this vid


----------



## Airwave (Aug 25, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> And so many of you guys out there moan about CFL's! well take a look at my little girl, Blue himalayan diesel grown under 2, 2700k 65W CFL's 20/4 light pattern, chempak no8 every other feed. really nice BIG tight buds that stink, looking forward to smoking this chik.
> Please leave any feed back as this is my first grow (Well first time ive had a female any way) also ready to harvest by the weekend? im not sure when to chop her so pls help.



Big tight buds?


----------



## brock (Aug 25, 2010)

the back up plant (for the new people, i started 2 green-o-matics and had them outside for 2 weeks but then had to bring them inside because of bad weather and i kept 1 and gave one to a friend to mind, anyway they were 5 weeks old and my one died (last week) because the fan blew it over but here are pics of "the back up plant")


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Big tight buds?


yeah for an auto flower and for growing with CFL's, there really tight when u give em a little squeeze!


----------



## allybam (Aug 26, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Hi all whats the best temp range for drying buds hung on string
> and do you think a bowl of salt in the cupboard help bring down humidity??? just as an extra


Dont no about salt but get some limestone and put it into the box or wherever your drying ur bud obviously not touching it and thatll help suck the mosture outa em plus should help stop mold aswell


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

allybam said:


> Dont no about salt but get some limestone and put it into the box or wherever your drying ur bud obviously not touching it and thatll help suck the mosture outa em plus should help stop mold aswell



my temps vary from 65f night to75f day in the place where their drying' is that ok???
The salt thing I saw un a vid or grow guide somewhere seems to work as over time the salt clumps up.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 26, 2010)

hello people hows everyones ladies today? my humidity at 46-67% do u think this will be a problem when they are a few weeks in to flower?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hello people hows everyones ladies today? my humidity at 46-67% do u think this will be a problem when they are a few weeks in to flower?


I'v always been told around 50% but should be pretty constant. Somebody else will tell you for sure


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

both of mine have poped the soil now, so the grow is on.

As some of you know, iv never grown on hydro just good on soil, light and watering myself.
so can i ask someone, whats the big deal with the humidity?

as part of my job i have to reduce humidity in houses that have flooded to help dry the place out, but hymidity is a good thing, if you never had humidity your house would dry up and cracks would just appere all over your walls and ceilings then they would start falling apart an average house will have between 25-30%rhd and if you put a damp meter on your walls they should be around 15-18% and ceilings between 12-15%.
humidity is the moisture in the air and it is warmer at the top, colder at the bottom (thats why ceilings will be slightly drier than walls).

so isnt humidity good for your plants? its giving it moisture form the air, keeping the plant warm and the roots cool.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

chopped my first lady down yesterday then cut her up and now she's hanging in pieces in a dark lonely place lol
fuck it can't wait to smoke her


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> chopped my first lady down yesterday then cut her up and now she's hanging in pieces in a dark lonely place lol
> fuck it can't wait to smoke her


lucky man...


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I kno can't wait 4 by girls to bud but there only 3 weeks old so got a while yet  lol


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

seems like forever sometimes i know


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

mine have just poped the soil so iv got along time to go


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 26, 2010)

brock said:


> both of mine have poped the soil now, so the grow is on.
> 
> As some of you know, iv never grown on hydro just good on soil, light and watering myself.
> so can i ask someone, whats the big deal with the humidity?
> ...


humidity causes mold during flowering any idea how i can get it down as ur a pro lol brov!


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

venting your room well will help prob


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 26, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> venting your room well will help prob


its vented bro lol


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> its vented bro lol


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PREMIAIR-PMD1608-SMALL-COMPACT-PORTABLE-DEHUMIDIFIER-/120613143262?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

if youve got windows in your grow room open them on a nice dry day. but the best thing would probz be to buy a small dehumidifier plug it in close the windows and leave it in the corner for a day, empty it and leave it off for a day, empty it and then back on for a day... so on..... so on......

that way your drying the damp air thats coming out of the vents and letting the fans take in the dry air, your also helpping stop mould by drying the air slowly


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks bro so dont acturly put it in the tent but in the room near my window yea bro?


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 26, 2010)

brock said:


> if youve got windows in your grow room open them on a nice dry day. but the best thing would probz be to buy a small dehumidifier plug it in close the windows and leave it in the corner for a day, empty it and leave it off for a day, empty it and then back on for a day... so on..... so on......
> 
> that way your drying the damp air thats coming out of the vents and letting the fans take in the dry air, your also helpping stop mould by drying the air slowly


what about if ur humidity is too low, whats the best way to get it up.


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

open the windows on a rainy/wet day, or buy a humidifier or vaporiser


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 26, 2010)

brock said:


> open the windows on a rainy/wet day, or buy a humidifier or vaporiser


ok mate sorted thanks


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh my days! there is to many nutes online I can't make my mind up lol


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> ok mate sorted thanks


no prob bro


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Oh my days! there is to many nutes online I can't make my mind up lol


dont know if this will help you? 


http://www.homehydro.co.uk/index.php/nutrients/brand/canna/canna-offer-125ml.html


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

Herd loads of good stuff about 
anybody used it tho???? was it good


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

put sky3 on if you have it theres a program on about pot heads in the u.k


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

just put it on gannys smoking fat joints lol


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

yea ha ha, here the one that said i only smoke pure bud ha ha ha


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

used to do soap bar as a young em and actually remember pull plastic out of it lol
NEVER agian


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 26, 2010)

you ever tryed that nasty stuff brock?


----------



## brock (Aug 26, 2010)

i love a bit of rocky/flat press/black/gold seal now and again but not the soap bar lol.


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

1st pic is of what i thought was white widow but is very sativa lookin so i might aswell call it a bag seed and second 1 is auto northern lights both in 2nd week of flowering. let me know what you think or some techniques or advice what you think i should use as it it 1st grow with lights(250w hps sunmaster)


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Where you get your seeds from?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

cannabisseeds.com for 1 1st 1 but obviously i got bumped but at least is a female an is growing healthy got a piney smell with hint of pineapples. an the nirvana auto northerns where from herbiesheadshop.com i got another auto northern but is in 2nd day of flower an is alot shorter than this 1 but stinks like cheese.


----------



## Julez1 (Aug 27, 2010)

@hebi , looks good - Canna nutes rule, just add water your good to go.


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

cheers mate on both ive bend an tied main cola so others can catch up with it thats why has a lot of bud sites at the top. ive done alright considering all i used is a dr60 tent 250w hps budget reflector, clip fan an tap water the bigger 1 is in biobizz all mixsoil an the northern is in canna pro soil both in 10L buckets.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> cannabisseeds.com for 1 1st 1 but obviously i got bumped but at least is a female an is growing healthy got a piney smell with hint of pineapples. an the nirvana auto northerns where from herbiesheadshop.com i got another auto northern but is in 2nd day of flower an is alot shorter than this 1 but stinks like cheese.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> I bought some seed from cannabisseeds.com they where suposed to northern lights ended up being some sort of sativa  (some of the buds not very strong) I later found out that no matter what anybody orders they get this strain.
> Hope yours turns out better good luck


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

looking real healthy tho


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

all my babys yesterday and the other one is a better look at the 60 day wonder day 17


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

cheers ye ive read up alot on that company alot people said there a bunch a bollocks at least i know so will never buy from them again. but i have seen a couple say that they grew some alright weed from that strain. if it comes out alright il just smoke them like fags. im also waiting for 1 big buddah cheese to germinate to compensate for me gettin ripped off. how much you yeild of that plant? and how many weeks did you flower for?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

what strains you growing?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> what strains you growing?


Northern lights but not sure what they are crossed?? with here some pics>>>https://www.rollitup.org/members/new-guy25-261729-albums.html

Grow from clone and I toke 4 cuttings of her cuttings of her thier in flower now and iv taken cutting of them lol she was very easy to grow for my first grow so keeping the genetics alive.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 27, 2010)

@ don 
all done trimming now mate i got a bit lazy about it and just chopped the bottoms of the plants with all the fluff on and left them to hang dry after doing all the tops down to the bottom third i just couldn't face it i'll keep the bottom stuff for me lol
with the heavy duty fruity i only got 1 left under the lights mate the rest just kept growing even after the stretch so i ended up ditching them and only keeping my best 1 with the least amount of stretch i also got a couple out in the greenhouse which i gotta chop down later, they're growing through the roof at about 6ft and they've taken over their was tomato plants in with them but they couldn't keep up, also the neighbours have spotted them they didn't look to obvious until they took over and were the only things left so they gotta go.
a bit of bad news for me i had an early sample of both the hdf and the chronic and although the chronic was really smooth and nice to smoke the potency is definitely lacking in comparison to the hdf, the hdf was a rough smoke as expected with early dry samples but had a decent kick to it, so now i'm hoping the chronic improves as it drys and the hdf mellows out a little so fingers crossed for the up coming days mate
with regards to the trimming i might have to go the same way as you mate and trim more often i nearly cracked sat there on my own after 14hrs luckily the misses turned up and helped me for the last couple of hours, i think a trimming machine purchase will be on the cards after the next harvest i have to give it to you mate you must have some patience lol


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

look lovely mate i struggled to grow a cutting waiting pissed me off had to throw it away lol i want to have a breed that i want to have constant to grow an smoke thinkin about trying to stablilize phenos out of blue cheese x mk ultra would to beautiful plant. 1 of my northern lights has no smell completely an other 1 stinks my gaf out. how much weeks did you flower that cannabisseed.com strain for??


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> look lovely mate i struggled to grow a cutting waiting pissed me off had to throw it away lol i want to have a breed that i want to have constant to grow an smoke thinkin about trying to stablilize phenos out of blue cheese x mk ultra would to beautiful plant. 1 of my northern lights has no smell completely an other 1 stinks my gaf out. how much weeks did you flower that cannabisseed.com strain for??


Get yourself an eletric propogator very cheap mine was £10 and I'v had 100% rooted works for me.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/361788-advanced-nutrients-big-bud-worth.html 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Advanced nutrients big bud Any of you Used it yourselfs.


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

where u get it from?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

na never even tryed it ive never been recommended it either ive seen it around though i was told just use tera vega and flores throughout grow


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> where u get it from?


UK england U?


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

hey guys.

nice plants people.


----------



## nog (Aug 27, 2010)

waste of money, use molasses


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

same . cheers. tell me a bit about the big bud nutrients my plants look healthy but i feel they could be better some of my leaves are hanging at the tips anyone know was going on there?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

what is molasses? hear alot of people talking about it


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

its cocanut husk


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

cheers u got any experience with it?


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

View attachment 1122750View attachment 1122751
Before an after pic 2 weeks apart


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

none at all man. 

nice plants


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

cheers bruva im waiting for a fem big buddah cheese seed to germinate meant to be some dank bud. do you use any nutes on your lady?


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

nothing, just water dude.

big budda ched is a lovely


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 27, 2010)

brock said:


> nothing, just water dude.
> 
> big budda ched is a lovely


Really just water


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah cannabis meant to be grown outdoors with just dirt sun an rain so anything you add is unnatural just a bonus to add yield


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> yeah cannabis meant to be grown outdoors with just dirt sun an rain so anything you add is unnatural just a bonus to add yield


 its been grown like that for millions of years so why change it?

plus its the cheapest way and there organic buds that havent been subject to any supplements


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

trust me once ive had a bit of fun an mastered growing i wana grow strrictly organic buds everyone has said that it taste better than grown in any other way


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

i tell you the worst thing thats ever happened with luck mate when i was younger i had i a massive 7ft tree in my garden used to use miracle sometimes an when it budded i filled up a whole jd drawstring bag of buds and because i i was too young to know about how to harvest an cure an all that i had just left it the bag an it all went mouldy i was livid when i think about it now that was probably about half a kilo or more of buds. a kilo wet probably.


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

shit man lol


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

lol was like a film bak in day coming home from school sticking ma hed in that bag fukin hell if i was a midget i wud kid my self in the head mate i remember it like yesday fat buds that where grown outdoors


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

only reason why it happend because i lived with my mum an i had to hide it above wabrobe when i went school becuse if my mum found that woulda went in the bin anyway i wanted to cry for that shit jesus


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

well peeps i had 2 ak47 fucking males the others are 2 bubblicious and 1 60 day wonder all of them are females in the pick its the to black pots that were the akk47 and i was looking forward to smoking them i ordered regular in stead of femanised that was a wast of money and love i gave them im fuckking gutted big time


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

its not a waste because now you have new strains

bubblyAK and Ak60


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

trust me pollinate them bastards so u can get some free seeds to get more fems i already got rid of 2 males 1 was master kush an 1 widow pisses when you see balls an not hairs


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

i cut the fuckers down..lol i dont want males or to breed them bro


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> trust me pollinate them bastards so u can get some free seeds to get more fems i already got rid of 2 males 1 was master kush an 1 widow pisses when you see balls an not hairs


 tell me about it bro i was pisst big time


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

them 2 at back look banging though


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

their the 2 bubbalicious day 24 and the 60 day wonder is day 17 in my 1st grow i had no males at all


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

trust me if you dont mind buying more seeds if nothing. i wanted to get some g13 labs pineapple express fems but out of stock now fuck sake


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

are they auto bubblicious?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

i would rather buy seeds becaues i got no were to keep a mummey plant to take cuttings off


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

you could of had shit loads of fem seeds of 2 new strains


----------



## brock (Aug 27, 2010)

after stablizing that is


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

yes they all autos my last grow was regular i had 2 lemon skunk and 1 no name and they both smoket VERY GOOD as specially the no name that rocks my head big time


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

im off lads eazy


----------



## Hebivore (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds lovely mate i wana try them bubbas but im off doe geez easy


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 27, 2010)

im off as well by by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> what is molasses? hear alot of people talking about it


 processed sugar into syrup.


Hebivore said:


> same . cheers. tell me a bit about the big bud nutrients my plants look healthy but i feel they could be better some of my leaves are hanging at the tips anyone know was going on there?


 leaves curlin just at the tips is most likely one of two thgings the temps may be a bit hgh or your seeing the beginnings of over feed


new guy25 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/361788-advanced-nutrients-big-bud-worth.html
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Advanced nutrients big bud Any of you Used it yourselfs.


 big bud is a reasonably priced all round bloom booster you can use all through flower the powder form is better imho. 

breakfast bong time!


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks mate I'm growing in soil which would be better liquid or powder?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

powder is better all medums imho, no science ehind it just experience of both n powder was better. what other nutes are you using as base?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't usually go with big brand names for the sake of it but Im just confirming what I'v already herd dozens of times already. Just harvested some lovely strong bud and all I use was a half decent general purpose by Phostrogen plus and sea weed extract. 

 if I can grow things on cheap stuff then wtf will bud bud do lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

kool looks like its doing you well man! im addicted to growing, im constantly looking to improve my setup. you can do well with cheaper alternatives but some and do only mean some of the top price stuff really is worth the outlay


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 28, 2010)

after cutting the 2 ak47 males down yesterday i just ordered 3 feminised auto ak 47 and 2 of them air pots they meant to be the dogs bollocks 4 growing in soil better yields better roots and they claim it can take a third off growing time.. well we will see i cant w8 my bubbalicious and 60 day wonder are growing very well


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool looks like its doing you well man! im addicted to growing, im constantly looking to improve my setup. you can do well with cheaper alternatives but some and do only mean some of the top price stuff really is worth the outlay


Cheers mate I'm same always looking to inprove my grow


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 28, 2010)

What u think chaps... Look done?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

you could take it now and be very happy but i would say its a little way off yet man. looks tasty as tho


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd say thats only about 50% browned maybe a few more days.
From being like that to ready mine took less than a week. See the experts though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

keep an eye out for little bananas


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

looking real tasty tho bud


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 28, 2010)

Just ordered 4 airpots they look shit hot can't wait 2 start my next grow in them gotta wait another 2 months for the grow I got on the go at the mo to finish :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

get yourself perpetual man never run out again!


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 28, 2010)

Quick question ppl I still ain't got round to gettin any nutes for my plants there jus over 3 nd a half weeks I'm kinda thinking weather to not even bother and jus grow it au naturel, how much bud wud I be losing not givin it nutes?


----------



## brock (Aug 28, 2010)

nice fucking buds!!!

i grow on just water and i yield about an oz an a quart of each plant. but i only grow autos aswell


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

Im hang drying some buds at min humids about 40% and the temps around 70f is that right for drying???


----------



## brock (Aug 28, 2010)

something like that is right and pitch black


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 28, 2010)

Well that ain't to bad then jus bought sum nutes but it's only cheap all purpose fert, do you recon it would b a wise idea? Nd wots an autoflowering plant??


----------



## brock (Aug 28, 2010)

a plant that flowers in age not in maturaty


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 28, 2010)

Help! Jus got home and one of myplants leafs are drooping!? Does this mean I over watered it?


----------



## vairocks (Aug 28, 2010)

it cud also mean due to underwater...or low li8s or interuptions in li8 cycle...


----------



## gazza0312 (Aug 28, 2010)

anybody give me some advice on lighting , its my second time growing and i used a 250w hps wich i got given the plants grew ok but the yield was quiet low any advice appreciated !! and ive also just been given a 250 w metal halide , would it be ok to use both at the same time or not , i have just started my second crop with 5 diesel plants thanks ppl


----------



## vairocks (Aug 28, 2010)

250 is gud for 5 plants...stil the more u thro t more d chances ...i gues its ok to use both at the same time but i wud not recommend dat as it will have a difference for sure rather than bein consistent...


----------



## gazza0312 (Aug 28, 2010)

nice 1 mate , wasnt to sure because i read on a few sights saying your not meant to use a hps light during veg just metal halide , i was thinking that might have been the cause of the low yield but then again i didnt even know what type of seeds i grew them from , still turned out ok for my first grow , this one will be better and bigger i hope scince i know the type im growing ect , its all trial and error i suppose , but im buying a 400w dual spectrum light next week so thats a bonus


----------



## vairocks (Aug 28, 2010)

yea better luck next time....generaly bothe the li8s are from 2 diff. specturms...Mh are gud in vegg n HPS for flower....on the odr hand CFLs are effiecient and economical too...a burden of heat reduces if u ask me....gud for u that u got a 400w i have one too altho dint get the chance of utilizin it...


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 28, 2010)

gazza0312 said:


> anybody give me some advice on lighting , its my second time growing and i used a 250w hps wich i got given the plants grew ok but the yield was quiet low any advice appreciated !! and ive also just been given a 250 w metal halide , would it be ok to use both at the same time or not , i have just started my second crop with 5 diesel plants thanks ppl


I'd say yes see some expert grows vids they mix both HPS and MH 60/40.
Wish someone would give me a free MH already got a 400 hps lol


----------



## gazza0312 (Aug 28, 2010)

lol thanks for the info , my friend just bought a 400w to replace his 250 so he gave me it , whats the best way to get a really good yield ive got some diesel seeds just started there a few weeks old now ive been looking at super cropping and sea of green methods are these any good ?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 28, 2010)

gazza0312 said:


> anybody give me some advice on lighting , its my second time growing and i used a 250w hps wich i got given the plants grew ok but the yield was quiet low any advice appreciated !! and ive also just been given a 250 w metal halide , would it be ok to use both at the same time or not , i have just started my second crop with 5 diesel plants thanks ppl


add the mh mate it will help the more usable light you can get over your plants the better off they'll be in regards to growth rate and yeild, people mix lights all the time especially mh and hps, mh used during flower is supposed to help in trichome production and the hps is used for weight using the 2 together should only improve your bud mate


----------



## gazza0312 (Aug 28, 2010)

nice 1 mate , ill put both on together as im after plenty yeild but good smoke at the same time , my last grow was ok but ive had way better smoke than what i had , plus it didnt help the fact i didnt have a clue what type it was but it gave off a pepper kind of smell any ideas of what type that could have been ? much thanks for the info bud


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 28, 2010)

gazza, check this thread out:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/337509-250w-hps-scrog-barneys-blue.html 

Its a buddy of mine, just pulled 6oz with 2 plants under a 250w hps.


----------



## vairocks (Aug 28, 2010)

@ robinbkk - just checked it out...wow simply awesum...one of the massive yields i hv seen so far from just 2plants....koool !


----------



## gazza0312 (Aug 28, 2010)

thats mint tht excellent yield for 2 pants deffo gonna try that way


----------



## brock (Aug 29, 2010)

smoking on the blue cheese


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 29, 2010)

brock said:


> smoking on the blue cheese


I will be in a few hours, my buddy is bringing some Cheese and Barneys Blue... Can't wait!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

Trying to keep my first scrog under control, losing the plot slightly due to new job, just woke up to find that the bucket was completely empty fo water, and had been all night, gahhh, also found that two stems had grown straigh into the glass of the cooltube burning the top bud sites.


----------



## brock (Aug 29, 2010)

nice plant


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

Ta  gambled everything on the one plant giving me a large enough harvest.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck I doing to in flower at same time I need the back up lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

Normally i would, but i was trying my hand at this SCROG m'lark, and figured just go with the one, which is out of control enough as it is haha. I'd love to have a tent like a lot of the guys on here have, i could fit 4 of those bastards in there instead of jsut 2


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 29, 2010)

Its working for ya gonna have a look into this SCROG thingie' is it just making it grow though a grid ??


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

I've never had a plant quite this large, there are so many same-size stems that i've actually braided a couple out of curiosity (suffocation, or stonking huge cola  we'll see).

I never actually read up on how you actually do a scrog, and just winged it, you basically grow it into the mesh, and as it grows up, you pull it back under the mesh, when you enter flowering, you should end up with a nice stem coming up thourgh each hole in the mesh, all fairly uniform in height (the whole idea of height is a uniform height for maximum use of the light)


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I've never had a plant quite this large, there are so many same-size stems that i've actually braided a couple out of curiosity (suffocation, or stonking huge cola  we'll see).
> 
> I never actually read up on how you actually do a scrog, and just winged it, you basically grow it into the mesh, and as it grows up, you pull it back under the mesh, when you enter flowering, you should end up with a nice stem coming up thourgh each hole in the mesh, all fairly uniform in height (the whole idea of height is a uniform height for maximum use of the light)


cool thanks mate think im gonna try that


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 29, 2010)

hows everyones ladies comein on peeps?


----------



## brock (Aug 29, 2010)

hey people.

im pissed aint drank in ages ha ha ha.

just got in smoking on chocolope (chocolate haze)


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all 
If you had to talk about MJ on phone is mobile safe or house phone???????


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 30, 2010)

Im chuffin' on some cheese at the mo.... luberley, it stinks out the house.

new guy25, have no fear about talking about MJ on the blower, unless your at work!


----------



## rs444 (Aug 30, 2010)

new guy25

Unless your a kingpin, shifting alot of kilos, or hanging around with alot of real shady characters, I think you will be ok to talk on the fone. But If I was You id avoid the house fone, and go for a un-registered prepaid sim card. 

Why people think they have to registered their sim card is beyond my knowing. I normally switch numbers once or twice month. keeps me safe.


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool thank peps annoying paranoia strikes again lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2010)

Stoner bargain purchase, 25p chicken burgers!


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Stoner bargain purchase, 25p chicken burgers!


hi tip top i know you know your stuff could you help with my dwc airpump unit info please from 1 uk grower 2 another ????
heres my link below .
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=362876


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 31, 2010)

evenin peeps how is everyone today and ur ladies of corse? has anyone here growin royalqueenseeds northern lights? if so whats it like as iv just got 5 today thought id give it ago! hope its more riesistant to mould then there critical lol!


----------



## Smoke star (Aug 31, 2010)

Oi oi ppl how's it goin my plants are gettin on quite nice now shot up to about 6 inch and are startin. 2 stink the place up after jus 4 weeks of veg is that a good sign of it being female? Ty 4 all the advice overe the last month


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 31, 2010)

brock said:


> hey people.
> 
> im pissed aint drank in ages ha ha ha.
> 
> just got in smoking on chocolope (chocolate haze)


brock hello brov as ur good with the humidity lol mine just in my house is 47% so thats what must be makeing it high in my grow tent yea?


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Aug 31, 2010)

OOooh a UK only page eh? lol well i guess i qualify then, english and proud  will start a second journal soon with my barneys Pineapple chunk and LSD with also Euforia from dutch passion, didn't do too bad with The WW on first grow as you may see from journal in sig, keep you informed how it goes, til then happy growing, no way am i gonna get shafted again with wet weed thats sold by the dodgy guy in the pub thats probably pissed on his plants ( or worse ) cos he read somewhere it was good for his plants, hmm definately reason number one to grow ya own  lol 

Agent xxx


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> hi tip top i know you know your stuff could you help with my dwc airpump unit info please from 1 uk grower 2 another ????
> heres my link below .
> http://%3Ca%20href=%22https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=362876%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3Ehttps://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=362876%3C/a%3Ehttps://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=362876


Hey fella, i know ther are some high end pumps out there, but well, i couldn't jsutify the noise or expense. I went for one high powered 4 outlet job and tbh, it was so noisy i had to put it in the attic and drill air line holes in the ceiling. The majority of my air pumps are TetraTec APS150 Air Pumps. They can be had for a good price no amazon and ebay and such, they are really quiet, the noise i hear at night is now jsut the noise of the bubbles not the pump. I'm very tempted to get 4 of the 300lph models. Currently i use 1 pump and circulaar stone for vegging (i double this sometimes if i have the whole thing full of rooting clones) and i use 2 of these pumps for each flowering bucket. I'm getting great yields, but i'm just curious to see what could be ahha, more, bigger, better, expensiver, moree!


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 1, 2010)

Pictures of Cassie (Critical Mass)

In case anyones interested in growin this strain XD



Pics as of Day 58 (looking a bit sorry for themselves this morning cos I took clones last night.

Switching the lights on friday once I've built my cool tube and carbon filter, can't wait!


----------



## bouche753 (Sep 1, 2010)

hi people 
can u take a look at my grow iv over watered in week 10 so I'm now considering an emergency chop, advice needed


----------



## ROBinBKK (Sep 1, 2010)

Yo bouche, I'd let that puppy's medium dry right out, that try watering again.


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all thinking of getting this today for my small vegging cab http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LIGHTWAVE-T5-TWIN-FLOURESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-HYDROPONICS-/230518443184?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35abf84cb0

could you guys have a look Is the price right


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 1, 2010)

At wot age should ur plants start skinkin at???


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 1, 2010)

they are good bro iv got one n there great for veggin and use f__k all leccy lol


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

you use that size one Iv got 2 n 1/2 maybe 3 sq ft veg cab and the price ???/


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 1, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> you use that size one Iv got 2 n 1/2 maybe 3 sq ft veg cab and the price ???/


my veg cab was half that size bro so ud probs need 2 and yea thats a good price i payed 60quid bro but my veg cab now is 3ft sq so im just usein a 250 cfl works good for me mate!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 1, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> At wot age should ur plants start skinkin at???


depends on the strain bro?


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> my veg cab was half that size bro so ud probs need 2 and yea thats a good price i payed 60quid bro but my veg cab now is 3ft sq so im just usein a 250 cfl works good for me mate!


thanks mate been looking at them to will 250 go in normal socket and do what the temps like for a small space like mine?

only ever grow under hps so these little lights are new to me lol


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> At wot age should ur plants start skinkin at???


My northern lights start getting noticeable about 3 weeks in to flower.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 1, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> thanks mate been looking at them to will 250 go in normal socket and do what the temps like for a small space like mine?
> 
> only ever grow under hps so these little lights are new to me lol


yea bro just plug it in and grow! and my temps stay at about 64-76 with my 4" extractor on n its only a 12quid fing off ebay cheap as chips lol and what norther lights are u growin coz im just about to start 4 by royal queen seeds?


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

not really sure got clone a while ago now' thiers some pics on my profile fuckin nice smoke

one last thing just seen this 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Grow-Light-Bulb-Lamp-250W-8U-2700K-6400K-E40-CFL-/260644172319?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=
suposeably longer life or summat lol is that a good price???


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

gonna get blue spec of corse just for vegging


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 1, 2010)

right onto my 5 th grow this time superlemonhaze got 1 week left .last grows a just flushed wi water for just over a week but on the cannaflush which am gunna use for these it says flush with this once a week and continue on ya normal feeding schedule ? eh so a keep feeding them nutes while flushing em ? any1 know a good method so a dont mess up ma bitches there looking sooo foookin good


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 1, 2010)

same as iv got bro cheapest on there lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 1, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> right onto my 5 th grow this time superlemonhaze got 1 week left .last grows a just flushed wi water for just over a week but on the cannaflush which am gunna use for these it says flush with this once a week and continue on ya normal feeding schedule ? eh so a keep feeding them nutes while flushing em ? any1 know a good method so a dont mess up ma bitches there looking sooo foookin good


never heard of one that u can flush and use nutes lol to be honest tho iv allway just used water less hassle and is cheaper lol! but im sure someone will be able to help u out later when there online!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> right onto my 5 th grow this time superlemonhaze got 1 week left .last grows a just flushed wi water for just over a week but on the cannaflush which am gunna use for these it says flush with this once a week and continue on ya normal feeding schedule ? eh so a keep feeding them nutes while flushing em ? any1 know a good method so a dont mess up ma bitches there looking sooo foookin good


The directions which state to use it and then feed as normal, this is for a mid-grow flush, simply to remove an overfeeding etc, if using just for a final flush, just use as an additive with plain water.

Stole this from Jah Hoover at THC Farmer



> Canna Canna Flush
> CANNA Flush is an additive to clean substrate and plants from any excess nutrients. To be used in the case of over fertilisation, it effectively cleans the substrate without killing any useful bacteria or bene? cial fungi, as can be the case when using RO- or demineralised water. When used just before harvest it makes sure the plant gets rid of all excess&#8217; which will lead to a clean and tasteful harvest.
> 
> General directions of use
> ...


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 1, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> same as iv got bro cheapest on there lol


 nice one thanks


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats up uk..

Got da dank cheese in da place...holla lol 
smoking some amenisa haze ,boughtan 1/8th £20 quid wieghed it an it ways 1.3grams!!!! aki fuckers ripped me off., shits gone bad around here..0.7 £10 now!!!View attachment 1131750


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks mate think al just stick ta the way a was doing it but put a bit o flush in it cheers lads  p.s this slh is gunna be awsome


----------



## brock (Sep 2, 2010)

hey people, how is everyone?

just went into a leccy shop then to see how much CFLs are i asked the fella and he said the cheapest was a 100w for £7, is this the right price or is he trying to have me off?


----------



## brock (Sep 2, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Whats up uk..
> 
> Got da dank cheese in da place...holla lol
> smoking some amenisa haze ,boughtan 1/8th £20 quid wieghed it an it ways 1.3grams!!!! aki fuckers ripped me off., shits gone bad around here..0.7 £10 now!!!View attachment 1131750View attachment 1131751



its been shit deals for ages man although i did get a 2.5g the other day.

nice bitches man how old are they?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 2, 2010)

helllo peeps 2 of my fast bud is getin brownie yellow patches in the middle of the leaves but there still growin like crazy so should i be worried or just leave um as there still lookin heathy any advice will be good but cant post piks!


----------



## brock (Sep 2, 2010)

are they budding?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 2, 2010)

brock said:


> are they budding?


yea bro lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 2, 2010)

brock hello brov as ur good with the humidity lol mine just in my house is 47% so thats what must be makeing it high in my grow tent yea? so how can i get this down?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 2, 2010)

brock said:


> its been shit deals for ages man although i did get a 2.5g the other day.
> 
> nice bitches man how old are they?





brock said:


> are they budding?


Cool brock.. These are 10 1/2 wks -11wks flower. Big buds on the cheese!! check the link below my post for full info..

We need to change to market back to orginal weight? 
Do you get bud called english round your parts? What exactly is it ,cant see no seeds called english!!


----------



## Vento (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Guys 

This is a little UK Only Offer ... I cant find the " Best Deals Thread " I suck at search hehe , So i thought i would just post it here .

Brand New 12 " Mountain Air Carbon Filter

RRP around £240-£270 

One off Offer £150 







"
*Mountain Air Carbon Filters 315mm - B*

315mm + 2300 cubic metre per hour, Mountain Air Filters are a new 
range of filters which have been designed to give maximum quality, 
performance and durability. No other filter has been able to last more 
than three years of constant use so yo can be assured it will give you 
long lasting odour control. Its simple functionality contains complex 
interior designs using the most unique materials.
Mountain Air Filters require little maintenance and reduce noise 
levels considerably, ensuring an effective and efficent growing life 
cycle. They also offer superior airflow than normal filters due to the 
very low density but yet high mechanical strength of activated carbon 
used, which in turn gives better results and peace of mind.
These special activated carbons contain unique chemistry, different 
granular size, shape, texture and hardness to offer longer life and 
prevent blockages, which will help maintain an all round cleaner filter 
system for improved durability.
Mountain Air Filters are extremely economical, the bigger the size 
the more eco it operates, giving you huge savings and more value for 
money. It is believed this is the most efficent filter on the market 
today that will guarntee to remove Volatile Organic Compounds ( VOC ).
Supplied with 2 filter sleeves which can be hand / machine washed. "


Contact By PM 


V


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11172864

Who's as excited as i am about this! what a bloody waste of money


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> fair play bro its got to be done init lol! thats pritty good on the lecky im on key metre so it cost a bit more the blaggers lol how long you been growin then bro?


if your on an electric meter you may be able to find someone with an engineers key, i pay £20 n get £50 of electric lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 3, 2010)

Saerimmner said:


> if your on an electric meter you may be able to find someone with an engineers key, i pay £20 n get £50 of electric lol


Does anyone know a good price for them keys? Been offered one at £1600 ,is that any good?
Any body got more then one of them letters since useing the keys?

Cool Vento;didn't see you there? Do you use them carbon filters yourself? Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## wallycork (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys I got a serious problem here.

I put an order into 3ch on 25th August, i paid by bank tranfer from Ireland and paid 644 pounds.

Since then the money has been taken from my account but my order still says processing when i log onto 3ch.

Ive e-mailed them to no avail and today I rang all the numbers on there site and there either disconnected or i get City bank.

Anybody have any suggestions or has anyone ordered off them recently because im pretty im after getting done???

Thanks


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2010)

@ wallycork
if there phone numbers aren't legit i'd get onto the bank asap mate and start the ball rolling on getting your money back that sounds dodgy to say the least


----------



## Vento (Sep 3, 2010)

wallycork said:


> Hi guys I got a serious problem here.
> 
> I put an order into 3ch on 25th August, i paid by bank tranfer from Ireland and paid 644 pounds.
> 
> ...



Hi  

This will be one of them questions that will raise an eyebrow ... But ... Are you sure you have the right number ?... 3CH is a pretty big outfit over here ... Not fly by night ... so i doubt they will have decided to ro a runner as soon as they got your £644  

Just relax it will all be cool ... 3ch are a busy store .... so it might just take time for them to get to your order 

Do you know what store it was that you placed the order ? ( they have a few ) ... Tell me the store and i will give them a ring and see what the crack is


----------



## Vento (Sep 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11172864
> 
> Who's as excited as i am about this! what a bloody waste of money


LOL the train spotters , Geeks and stamp collectors will be delighted im sure hahah 

Just another ploy to make Royal Mail or centro (or whatever the fuck they are calling them self this week ) Look modern lol

Truth is ... more and more people are getting net savvy and using e-mail and text's .. we dont need em now


----------



## brock (Sep 3, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> brock hello brov as ur good with the humidity lol mine just in my house is 47% so thats what must be makeing it high in my grow tent yea? so how can i get this down?


open your windows why the weather is as nice as it is dude, the heat from outside will help draw some of the moisture out.


----------



## brock (Sep 3, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Cool brock.. These are 10 1/2 wks -11wks flower. Big buds on the cheese!! check the link below my post for full info..
> 
> We need to change to market back to orginal weight?
> Do you get bud called english round your parts? What exactly is it ,cant see no seeds called english!!


just checked your pics, lovely plants. the colour in the leaf might just be because they are budding.

i know, dealers shouldnt reduce thier wieght in the ressecion, they should be giving you about more so they get more custom and take over peoples graft who only give small sacks out.

yeah man english is just the name for a shit home grown that none really wants to smoke lol. 

but in reality all weeds plants grown here are english, doesnt matter were the seeds come from they were grew here so thier english lol.

the only seed with english in its name its the "original english cheese" strain


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey hey hey, UK CHeese, UK, not English, damned English, Wales hurrah Wales! 

carry on soldier.


----------



## Geozander (Sep 3, 2010)

Aye! And dont forget scotland in there too!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha, we do seem to have a good number of scots. To me, from my pretty much non-existant experience with them, scots seem to be loud mouthed "hooligans" dare i say it, that you just find hard not to love


----------



## brock (Sep 3, 2010)

get down to Asda all CFLs 3 for £2!!!!!!! iv just stocked up


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2010)

CFL's, how quaint 

(haha, i keep writing words sure of their sound and meaning, looking at the spelt version and thinking wtf, that can't be right)


----------



## brock (Sep 3, 2010)

ha ha ha lol


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, we do seem to have a good number of scots. To me, from my pretty much non-existant experience with them, scots seem to be loud mouthed "hooligans" dare i say it, that you just find hard not to love


lol! The scottish hooligan element that was on here, has now gone thankfully. Us scots are just like the rest of yous!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2010)

I do miss dura's input


----------



## Geozander (Sep 4, 2010)

But there are some whos input is best just forgotten!


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 4, 2010)

hey! 
Im new to all of this so i figured it would be best to get to know how people in the uk do it
I currently spend about £40 - £50 a week on some fairly nice stuff, usually the ' cheese or blueberry '.
All this spending is burning a pretty big hole in my pocket, i know it would be worth it if i bought an ounce or two at a time but im not looking to get caught anytime soon lol
With all this in mind i thought i might aswell try and grow my own plant! 
I've accumilated loads of seeds over the past month or two which ill give a try.
The main reason i came here was to find out the specific information about growing the herbs we all love.
Everyone knows you need a light, soil & the nutrients, but i want the proper details & links to places were people buy there supplies from...
For example what lights best, how much im looking to have to spend to have a space big enough for a few plants ... 3 or 4 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Vento (Sep 5, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Cool Vento;didn't see you there? Do you use them carbon filters yourself? Sounds like a good deal.


Hi ya Doc 

I use Prima Klima Filters ... But the Mountain Air is supposed to be top end stuff , I would have thought Filters was a standard thing , But it turns out its all to do with where they get the carbon from and how fine it is that determins how long it lasts befor needing rechargeing , I think the MA is Effective up to 36 months 

The Filter above for sale is MASSIVE to fit a 12" duct , when i seen the box i laughed lol and for £150 ... its a bargin ... normaly about £250


----------



## Vento (Sep 5, 2010)

x Scarface x said:


> hey!
> Im new to all of this so i figured it would be best to get to know how people in the uk do it
> I currently spend about £40 - £50 a week on some fairly nice stuff, usually the ' cheese or blueberry '.
> All this spending is burning a pretty big hole in my pocket, i know it would be worth it if i bought an ounce or two at a time but im not looking to get caught anytime soon lol
> ...



Hi Scarface 
Welcome to RiU..and to the UKGT 

If you want an idea of whats involved and what kind of cash and space you need for 3-4 plants ... Look no further than my journal 

Link at the bottom of this post 

The outlay for even a basic set up can run up pretty quick , You can improvise ( as many people do .... Brocky is the Kingshit at Ghetto Pikey Set up ..and i love his stuff  ) Fact is ... Anyone can grow ... How much yeild and potency will be determined by how much Time , Effort and Cash you invest .

No one thing goes to makeing a good grow ...Its LOADS of diffrent eliments and you just need to get them all in the right combo .The thing is EVERYONE has a diffrent combo of whats right for them .... By reading up you will get YOUR combo of things that are right for you 

My advice to any new grower is to do your homework first , Do the grow in your head befor you even crack a seed , Look at how best you can set your garden up so that you totaly control the enviroment and plan ahead .

When i first started i was looking to do it as cheap as i could ... And a mate told me " Your nutrient supply for the full grow is gonna be about £ 100 " .... Straight away i said " Fuck THAT ! " .... Totaly put me off , I just thougth that if i messed it up or decided growing is not for me it would be a total waste of money , Now it's a hobby and im HAPPY to spend money ( when i got it ) on getting new gear and improving and updateing stuff .

But logic says ...If i would have just saved ... and bought all i needed in one go ... set up right ... and got my garden dialed in ... I would have SAVED money and a lot of hassle 

My Tip For A Good Cheap Hydro Shop Is Home Hydro ,We have an affiliation with them through our forum that gives a 10 % discount on top of the allready low prices .

Heres the link ... If you want to know more ... feel free to PM me

http://www.homehydro.co.uk/ 

So bottom line .... Do your homework ( Yourself ) ...Plan ..... Save ...... Build .....Go For it ! 

Good Luck and again welcome to RiU 

V


----------



## greenanator (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm up in north Wales and for as long as I've been buying weed which is probably about 4 years now it's always been £25 for 2.7g and allthough it's normally nice stuff it obviously doesn't last me and my girlfriend too long. If we can ever get our hands on an oz it's normally between 180 and 200 and almost always slightly under weight, but hey it's not like this shit is exactly legal so the price is in the hands of the dealer unfortunately.

Legalise, decriminalise anything just stop us being 
criminals


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2010)

Youtube John James Harris, that is some scarily interesting shit, and it's not just an "interpretation" (as far as i've now read up myself)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2010)

misuse of drugs act of 1971, it is an act, it is not a law. It is actually beginning to look like cannabis, and growing cannabis, if for personal consumption and wihtout causing loss or harm to others (pretty easy if you simply grow a plant and smoke it) is perfectly lawful (lawful/unlawful is very much different to legal/illegal and it kinda looks like they can only actually charge and sentence you is if you agree to let them do so. You can actually walk into court and dismiss the court and judge.


----------



## Vento (Sep 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> misuse of drugs act of 1971, it is an act, it is not a law. It is actually beginning to look like cannabis, and growing cannabis, if for personal consumption and wihtout causing loss or harm to others (pretty easy if you simply grow a plant and smoke it) is perfectly lawful (lawful/unlawful is very much different to legal/illegal and it kinda looks like they can only actually charge and sentence you is if you agree to let them do so. You can actually walk into court and dismiss the court and judge.


Hi Tip top 

You would LOVE Jordan Maxwell 

[video=youtube;En8pRqh-Dik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En8pRqh-Dik&feature=fvst[/video]

[video=youtube;aZqb0TW15EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZqb0TW15EE&feature=related[/video]

A *Freeman* in court 

[video=youtube;uU7G6XIMt2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU7G6XIMt2Q[/video]

Totaly using the law the way its supposed to be , Playing them at there own game and and refusing to accknowlage the authority of the people who claim to have the right .

Awesome ...shame about the sound quality ... but its interesting to note how the judges react to questioning 


And this is how the police react to to a Freeman or Freewoman 

[video=youtube;8SivGfS31CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SivGfS31CQ&feature=related[/video]

Have to love the law ... our law


----------



## brock (Sep 6, 2010)

Vento said:


> Hi Tip top
> 
> You would LOVE Jordan Maxwell
> 
> ...


 crazy crazy videos


----------



## wallycork (Sep 7, 2010)

Vento said:


> Hi
> 
> This will be one of them questions that will raise an eyebrow ... But ... Are you sure you have the right number ?... 3CH is a pretty big outfit over here ... Not fly by night ... so i doubt they will have decided to ro a runner as soon as they got your £644
> 
> ...


Thanks aloy for the offer Vento. It turns out it 3ch and myself share somw of the blame....Well i never put the +44 infront of their number. Still i dont know how i was getting onto City bank without the international code.

Anyway got onto 3ch and they just said they hadnt checked there bank a/c for a few days and would have it sent to me the following day. 

No harm done anyway. Thanks man


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

right peeps my laptops sorted so will be posting piks of my 16 fast bud S.O.G tonight at some point hopefully lol 
​


----------



## getinnocuous (Sep 7, 2010)

Few pics of my first grow attempt. Using a feminized auto lowryder 2. These pics are after 10 days.

I'm using:-

Bio-bizz light mix soil
65watt cfl


I'm gonna buy some nutrients shortly, thinking about getting bio-bloom.

So is it looking like it should? Anything i should be doing?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Its Time!!!

Chopped the big plant down (90ltr) .took for ever with three guys!! Omfg this plant was hard work but well worth it. Some really stinky bud got some pukka here, cant wait to wiegh it up, its been drying two days now ,trying out drying in same room as lights i dnt normally do it this way but i want it to dry a little bit quicker,hope it dont affect taste.

Any guesses on yeild? I dnt think the pics are showing the bud properly..
Looks good for one plant, considering lack of dwc experince..

 

Going to chop other half 5/7days time..​


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> Few pics of my first grow attempt. Using a feminized auto lowryder 2. These pics are after 10 days.
> 
> I'm using:-
> 
> ...


lookin good for only 10days bro when u ad nutes only go quarter strenth to start with then work ur way up coz autoflowers are sensative to nutes lol what light u guna use for flowering bro?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Its Time!!!
> 
> Chopped the big plant down (90ltr) .took for ever with three guys!! Omfg this plant was hard work but well worth it. Some really stinky bud got some pukka here, cant wait to wiegh it up, its been drying two days now ,trying out drying in same room as lights i dnt normally do it this way but i want it to dry a little bit quicker,hope it dont affect taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> Few pics of my first grow attempt. Using a feminized auto lowryder 2. These pics are after 10 days.
> 
> I'm using:-
> 
> ...


Cool G.. 
Bio biz is good food for soil , you need bio grow aswell as bloom plus Id get the booster aswell. Are you adding more light to your grow? 
Seeds look ok to me ,im not an expert on seeds though as i mainly use cutts, just poped some chronic seeds fingers crossed I use 150cfl power plant.
Good growing..


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

cool 123

Knew it was something like that.. lights are off now ,will move bud to tent before they come back on , thanks bro .. they did feel alot dryer than two days of normally drying.
I seen someone doing it on here with a bigger grow than just thought it might save a bit of time dnt want no weak bud!!
I always dry in the dark with alittle blow heat on timer takes about 5 days boners

Any guesses??


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

if i want it to dry quick i just hang it normaly for a day then a day or 2 in the airin cubard n then its done lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> if i want it to dry quick i just hang it normaly for a day then a day or 2 in the airin cubard n then its done lol


My airin cupboard aint big enough bro I do that with the small buds still ..

What you working with at the mo?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

16 fast bud in 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m grow tent s.o.g 16 pot wilma drip feeder growin in coco with canna coco nutes and hammerhead pk9/18 600w hps just over 6weeks in bowt anuv 4weeks to go as these are autoflowers just wanted to give it a go and there doin very well i recon i will get an oz each or just over so not to bad i will post piks latter! what was that u just choped n what u growin now?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> 16 fast bud in 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m grow tent s.o.g 16 pot wilma drip feeder growin in coco with canna coco nutes and hammerhead pk9/18 600w hps just over 6weeks in bowt anuv 4weeks to go as these are autoflowers just wanted to give it a go and there doin very well i recon i will get an oz each or just over so not to bad i will post piks latter! what was that u just choped n what u growin now?


Set up sounds good , i'll take a look at them pics when you post them, aint heard of fast bud ,you smoked/grown it before?whats it like..
This is some cheese i had in 90ltr DIY bubbler tub, check the link below this post for the full details. Got couple soil chesses&super sliver hazes, 4 20ltr bubbs to take down aswell.
Got 2 dr120 tents each 600hps ones got cooltube.4 x20ltr dwc buckets in one ,one 90ltr tub plus 2 cheeses in pots of clay balls in other.
Just popped some chronic seeds to add to the gardenThey should piss on the cheese for yeild...


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Set up sounds good , i'll take a look at them pics when you post them, aint heard of fast bud ,you smoked/grown it before?whats it like..
> This is some cheese i had in 90ltr DIY bubbler tub, check the link below this post for the full details. Got couple soil chesses&super sliver hazes, 4 20ltr bubbs to take down aswell.Got 2 dr120 tents each 600hps ones got cooltube.Just popped some chronic seeds to add to the garden


just had a look bro lookin good to me im doin away with tents after this grow guna build a 4and half foot x 7and half foot x 7ft tall grow chamber with a 400w hps and a 600w hps see what i can do with that lol and na iv not grown it before or smoked it its only ment to take 7 weeks from seed but thats bolox coz its only bin flowering for 2weeks the blaggers lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> just had a look bro lookin good to me im doin away with tents after this grow guna build a 4and half foot x 7and half foot x 7ft tall grow chamber with a 400w hps and a 600w hps see what i can do with that lol and na iv not grown it before or smoked it its only ment to take 7 weeks from seed but thats bolox coz its only bin flowering for 2weeks the blaggers lol



lol.. Get some chronic if you can 8wks bud and it grows big fucj off colas... Smokes good aswel(ak47xNort/lights).. Thanks for peeking to see the tents go threw my profile/view all started threads/cheese bubbling away..


----------



## getinnocuous (Sep 7, 2010)

"Cool G.. 
Bio biz is good food for soil , you need bio grow aswell as bloom plus Id get the booster aswell. Are you adding more light to your grow? 
Seeds look ok to me ,im not an expert on seeds though as i mainly use cutts, just poped some chronic seeds fingers crossed I use 150cfl power plant.
Good growing.."

i was hoping i wouldnt have to get anymore lights coz im running out of room, are more necessary?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> "Cool G..
> Bio biz is good food for soil , you need bio grow aswell as bloom plus Id get the booster aswell. Are you adding more light to your grow?
> Seeds look ok to me ,im not an expert on seeds though as i mainly use cutts, just poped some chronic seeds fingers crossed I use 150cfl power plant.
> Good growing.."
> ...


more light the better bro get a 150hps off ebay 25quid bargin plus alot better then CFLs better yield


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> lol.. Get some chronic if you can 8wks bud and it grows big fucj off colas... Smokes good aswel(ak47xNort/lights).. Thanks for peeking to see the tents go threw my profile/view all started threads/cheese bubbling away..


i was lookin into them have u grown it before bro and goes it finish in 8weeks as they say?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

anyone else sick of the fucking rain, my outdoors will have been swept away


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

rain what rain its bin loverly down south lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> "Cool G..
> Bio biz is good food for soil , you need bio grow aswell as bloom plus Id get the booster aswell. Are you adding more light to your grow?
> Seeds look ok to me ,im not an expert on seeds though as i mainly use cutts, just poped some chronic seeds fingers crossed I use 150cfl power plant.
> Good growing.."
> ...


 how much lights do you have? just the 65wtt aint going to produce much bro..


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> i was lookin into them have u grown it before bro and goes it finish in 8weeks as they say?


Yes to both , fat like my haze airfreshner can, trust me and that was in soil my first time round(first full room).You could leave it a wk extra as with many of them early finishers but i was more than happy or eager  with the 8wks. 

lightning& thunder 5mins ago now its bright as fuck...only ENGLAND


----------



## getinnocuous (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> how much lights do you have? just the 65wtt aint going to produce much bro..


If i were to get this 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200497170424&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2704wt_951

would this give a decent yield?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> If i were to get this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200497170424&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2704wt_951
> 
> would this give a decent yield?


Im not sure what your after when you say decent yeild... In my opinion you wont get any Oz's if you aint got some sort of hps/mh lamp or atleast couple 125/250 cfls.. I only cfl for cutts , 600hps all other times. It depends on what your after as i said , i takes time and effort so i figure i might aswell have something worth waiting for..

Id say up it to 125cfl plus what you have or 250 if you can.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

look at this bro cheap and good yield http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/150w-hps-hydroponics-/170536400040?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27b4c2f4a8


----------



## getinnocuous (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Im not sure what your after when you say decent yeild... In my opinion you wont get any Oz's if you aint got some sort of hps/mh lamp or atleast couple 125/250 cfls.. I only cfl for cutts , 600hps all other times. It depends on what your after as i said , i takes time and effort so i figure i might aswell have something worth waiting for..
> 
> Id say up it to 125cfl plus what you have or 250 if you can.


Hhhm, i grow inside a rather small pc case so getting power to the bulbs is an issue, hence why i dont have many lights. do you know of anything similar to these http://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta&CurrentPage=MyeBayNextWon&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWNX


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

the link just comes up with my ebay lol


----------



## getinnocuous (Sep 7, 2010)

haha oooops http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150397495364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_928


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

u could use that to anuva red little cfl


----------



## brock (Sep 7, 2010)

whats best to use with the nutes in an aerosystem, tap water or distilled water?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

brock said:


> whats best to use with the nutes in an aerosystem, tap water or distilled water?


if uv got hard water in ur area use distilled water coz the sprayers will block easy as f--k bro


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2010)

brock said:


> whats best to use with the nutes in an aerosystem, tap water or distilled water?


As petey states, if you're using sprayers, go with distilled or RO, if it's just a ebb and flow, dwc type setup, then tap water should be jsut fine assuming it's not diluted steroids.

-

Only in England would the council get involved after complaints that a lovely large tree on a shitty horrible semi detached street, is an eyesore.

And on a different note



> A man killed in a motorbike crash in south Manchester was a suspected thief who police previously refused to pursue because he was not wearing a helmet.


----------



## brock (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> if uv got hard water in ur area use distilled water coz the sprayers will block easy as f--k bro





tip top toker said:


> As brock states, if you're using sprayers, go with distilled or RO, if it's just a ebb and flow, dwc type setup, then tap water should be jsut fine assuming it's not diluted steroids.


thanks guys, iv got 5 gallons of distilled water, i was just checking before i poured it away because this is the first aerosystem im growing with


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

FAST BUD s.o.g 16 in 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow tent 600w hps 16pot wilma drip feeder system growin in coco usein canna coco nutes with pk9/18 there goin grazy people!


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice! is that the fast bud auto, or can you get normal? Just ordered myself some Fast Bud Autos and your pictures are making me excited


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2010)

Sigh, every week, my timer seem to fail at some point, just stays on, all i have to do after much rtial and error, read as endless spinning of the thing, i've found that i just have to twat the fucker real good and it works another week. Tchah!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ryuk said:


> Nice! is that the fast bud auto, or can you get normal? Just ordered myself some Fast Bud Autos and your pictures are making me excited


yea mate thats fast bud autoflower they started slow under the MH bulb then wen gave the hps ago red spectrum they went mental so start them under a flowering bulb bro lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Sigh, every week, my timer seem to fail at some point, just stays on, all i have to do after much rtial and error, read as endless spinning of the thing, i've found that i just have to twat the fucker real good and it works another week. Tchah!


have u got a contactor bro


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> FAST BUD s.o.g 16 in 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow tent 600w hps 16pot wilma drip feeder system growin in coco usein canna coco nutes with pk9/18 there goin grazy people!



Looking good!!
whats your temps like? what kind fans you using? 

Heres some cheese thats left in the room,looking ready? Im giving them some extra time .


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Looking good!!
> what fans you got working?


just a 4" extractor with a rhino carbon filter and a 4" on the intake and a 6" clip on fan need to get anuva one realy lol!


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> just a 4" extractor with a rhino carbon filter and a 4" on the intake and a 6" clip on fan need to get anuva one realy lol!


If its keeping your temp in control them stick with it, Ive found it hard to control my tents temps all ways over 29.c, rooms work better for me ..


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> If its keeping your temp in control them stick with it, Ive found it hard to control my tents temps all ways over 29.c, rooms work better for me ..


yea im the same mate allways high and humidity


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Looking good!!
> whats your temps like? what kind fans you using?
> 
> Heres some cheese thats left in the room,looking ready? Im giving them some extra time .
> ...


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 7, 2010)

ALright lads  <<<<<picture of my sativa nearly 4 weeks in flowering
<<<< picture of my autoflowering northern lights nearly 4 weeks in flower
<<<< pic of my 9 day old buddah cheese
<<<< pic of my younger auto northern lights 13 days in flower


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> dr green dre said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good!!
> ...


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 7, 2010)

petey your fast bud looking lovely mate and dre that cheese mate jesus. what seedbanks cheese is that?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> ALright lads View attachment 1142093View attachment 1142084 <<<<<picture of my sativa nearly 4 weeks in flowering
> View attachment 1142088View attachment 1142097<<<< picture of my autoflowering northern lights nearly 4 weeks in flower
> View attachment 1142090<<<< pic of my 9 day old buddah cheese
> View attachment 1142099<<<< pic of my younger auto northern lights 13 days in flower


Looking good bro.. them staivas lookin tall..how long is there flowering time>? Welcome to the land of cheese!! big buddas stuffs ok,better yeild than orginal.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

fair play bro i was think about top my royalqueenseeds norther lights on my next grow and see what happen do you recon u get more yield when you top bro?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> petey your fast bud looking lovely mate and dre that cheese mate jesus. what seedbanks cheese is that?


Thanks man .. this is exdous cheese, uk clone only. I would mind some of that big budda for the yeild though nothing smokes like the true cheeda..


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> petey your fast bud looking lovely mate and dre that cheese mate jesus. what seedbanks cheese is that?


yours are lookin great too bro! how old are them norther lights from seed bro and did they autoflower?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> fair play bro i was think about top my royalqueenseeds norther lights on my next grow and see what happen do you recon u get more yield when you top bro?


Depends on the strain as they all dont like to be topped check it out fisrt!! Im split because theres more but not as big(potent?)as with out,rather lst and keep my juicy main cola..


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Depends on the strain as they all dont like to be topped check it out fisrt!! Im split because theres more but not as big(potent?)as with out,rather lst and keep my juicy main cola..


yea i looked mate they said there good to top lol


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 7, 2010)

cheers would love to get some original cheese. i dont even know what my sativa is so ive just got to flower till they look finished.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> cheers would love to get some original cheese. i dont even know what my sativa is so ive just got to flower till they look finished.


lol are sativa good yielders?


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 7, 2010)

outdoors you could yield a good crop i got more then half a kilo of 1 7ft outdoor plant a few years ago. 1st time trying to do 1 indoors


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 7, 2010)

i prefer indicas though


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> i prefer indicas though


fair play brov might av to give it ago next year outdoors! and me too bro so much quicker!


----------



## brock (Sep 7, 2010)

just started a seed in an aerosystem, 1st time iv ever grew without soil.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

brock said:


> just started a seed in an aerosystem, 1st time iv ever grew without soil.


good luck bro ull love it! what seed was it?


----------



## brock (Sep 7, 2010)

nice one dude, its a green-o-matic again so its fast and small


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 7, 2010)

fair one mate! if u got to page 943 ul see my 16 fast bud brov


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 7, 2010)

easy brock hows your other plants doin? how far into flower are you now


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 7, 2010)

hey boys, are any of you lads having problems with whiteflys in ur grow area??


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey boys, are any of you lads having problems with whiteflys in ur grow area??


Aint had white flys yet,thought sticky strips would be good to get rid of them?


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah i orderd them shud be here in a few days, i just dont understand how i got them man, im also getting some neem oil


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> yeah i orderd them shud be here in a few days, i just dont understand how i got them man, im also getting some neem oil


Try gnat off ? I think thats more for them,i maybe wrong though. Check to see how far into flower you can use it if your flowering! messed up a few plants like that myself, i think they come from thrips or some other larve on the leaves, you shoud check leaves reg.. hot box is what ill be using next time .


----------



## Vento (Sep 8, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Try gnat off ? I think thats more for them,i maybe wrong though. Check to see how far into flower you can use it if your flowering! messed up a few plants like that myself, i think they come from thrips or some other larve on the leaves, you shoud check leaves reg.. hot box is what ill be using next time .



Hi ya Doc 

I herd the other day that Gnat Off is being withdrawn form shops ... sorry it's a bit sketchy but thats all i can remember ... I was talking to a hydro shop and they said that they are not doing it any more coz its been withdrawn or something to that effect , If i find out more i will update .

If that is the case ... makes me wonder why , I would recomend you guys try an alternatvie just to be on the safe side ... I will let you know more when i know


----------



## milllerboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys not sure if u remember my blue himilaya diesel grow, well shes been cut, dried and cured and OMG. I highly recomend growin this strain from short stuff, ive never had a high like it! It takes about 15 mins befote u feel anything so im sat there extremely dissapointed thinking its crap, 15 mins later and whack i felt like i had been punched. It goes through stages from here on, about 10 mins of giggles then 10 mins of warm fuzzyness and then your just fucked and the couch lock stone lingers for ages, very VERY impressed. Going to try onyx and ak47 now, any one had any expieriences with these strains?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 8, 2010)

hello peeps heres some more piks of my fast bud there buds are startin to grow stupidly fast now hope you enjoy! my humidity shoots right up to 60 when the lights off then gets down to 37 with light on so hope i dont get mold fingers crossed! Just thourght id show ya lol!​


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome man, cheers! Hope yours continues to go well


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ryuk said:


> Awesome man, cheers! Hope yours continues to go well


thanks man


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> easy brock hows your other plants doin? how far into flower are you now


 the back up plant is budding and has 2 weeks left, my one died , iv got another in soil its just sprouted and 1 in an aerosystem put the seed in yesturday. how are yours coming on? aint spoke ina while


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hello peeps heres some more piks of my fast bud there buds are startin to grow stupidly fast now hope you enjoy! my humidity shoots right up to 60 when the lights off then gets down to 37 with light on so hope i dont get mold fingers crossed! Just thourght id show ya lol!​


nice crop going on man


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 8, 2010)

brock said:


> nice crop going on man


thanks mate fingers crossed it stays that way lol


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 8, 2010)

nice 1 any pics? check page 944 i got couple recent pics up there


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

[youtube]/v/vi57h2-It_A?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><[/youtube]


----------



## scottish lad (Sep 9, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hello peeps heres some more piks of my fast bud there buds are startin to grow stupidly fast now hope you enjoy! my humidity shoots right up to 60 when the lights off then gets down to 37 with light on so hope i dont get mold fingers crossed! Just thourght id show ya lol!​



well to deal with your humidity Lloyd pharmacy is doin dehumidifier for just over £10 cant argue with that .


----------



## Vento (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi ya Scottish 

Is that all Lloyd pharmacy ? ... i did a quick search online ... but nothing showing in the site ... Do you have a link ?.. or was it in your local Lloyd pharmacy only maybe ?

Been nice down here the last couple of days  ... whats it like up the road ?

 V


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 10, 2010)

Just brought an Ioniser for £15 XD smells like static.... its making the smell of weed go away at least


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

i got one a while back from china made a hell of a racket and made me skin crawl. gave it to a mate with cat allergies in the end. if only the rest of the world would embrace the sweet smell of mary jane


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 10, 2010)

true that good ol mj smells wonderful. though the one I have is nigh on silent just a sort of hissing sound, its good for my asthma too XD


----------



## Geozander (Sep 10, 2010)

Much respect to the attitude, orderered some beans yesterday. Got them this morning! Now thats good customer service.


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 10, 2010)

Wass up ppl! 5 and a half weeks into veg now and I think both my plants are female growing nice branches and can see 2 hair like things on each node and branch. Jus one question alot of the lower origanal leafs (not leafs on branches) are going yellow around the edge is this normal and if so do they need snipin? Any advice is much appriciated


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 10, 2010)

Geozander said:


> Much respect to the attitude, orderered some beans yesterday. Got them this morning! Now thats good customer service.


Yeah man attitude are the mutts nuts I ordered sum femanised pineapple express beans and never the less they were at my door the next day


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 10, 2010)

afternoon peeps hows everyones ladies today all good i hope?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2010)

Howdy petey, the ladies are rather good ta, although found i'd flower pressed a bit stem in the door frame, so that looks kinda pretty  just been on the old dog n bone with me mam for the last hour, quite a tiring experience. Just wined and dined with Amy Williams.

Anyone got any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy petey, the ladies are rather good ta, although found i'd flower pressed a bit stem in the door frame, so that looks kinda pretty  just been on the old dog n bone with me mam for the last hour, quite a tiring experience. Just wined and dined with Amy Williams.
> 
> Anyone got any good plans for the weekend?


lol im sure she will be fine bro! my mums the same mate she dont stop jibbin lmao n no plans for the weekend just getin blazed as useal what about you bro?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2010)

Got work tomorrow till about 6ish then after that, think my housemate is abck from bestival so grab some beers and smoke up some. It'll be a very smokey weekend, but then that's it for the next 6 weeks


----------



## da55ad (Sep 10, 2010)

5x bubble cheese
5x blue cheese
hydro 
1x 600w hps

dose anyone know the best ec readings for strains and do they need any more light how many plants to a 600w light


----------



## brock (Sep 10, 2010)

da55ad said:


> 5x bubble cheese
> 5x blue cheese
> hydro
> 1x 600w hps
> ...


whats the bubble cheese like man? just been looking at it


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2010)

da55ad said:


> 5x bubble cheese
> 5x blue cheese
> hydro
> 1x 600w hps
> ...


Depends on what size you want to flower them, i think that it's something like 6-8 good sized plants under a 600w, any more and you'll be doing more harm than good. With regard to EC, on the whole i just follow what the bottles tells me, and sod whatever the EC might happen to be  if they start to burn, i just lower the ml, not eh EC, it's just another step i can't be bothered wiht haha. I can let my EC jump upto around 5.0 without any ill effects to the plants prior to refilling (that is to say they drink the solution and leave a super strenght at the bottom, i don't actively feed it 5.0 food )


----------



## da55ad (Sep 10, 2010)

3 weeks old tommorow


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 11, 2010)

mornin peeps can i use ionic boost with my canna coco nutes n PK9/18 but remmember there autoflowers?


----------



## brock (Sep 11, 2010)

dont see why not man


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 11, 2010)

The other morning as the lights were coming on some of my plants where stood on end (as if to say hello) lol Any know why this happens????????//


----------



## Cheese2011 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi guys what clones do we have here in the uk could you message me with them thanks


----------



## keyw2007 (Sep 11, 2010)

hi guys im from nw uk i am in need of sum serious info on my clones if any 1 can help


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 11, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> The other morning as the lights were coming on some of my plants where stood on end (as if to say hello) lolView attachment 1149400View attachment 1149401View attachment 1149402View attachment 1149403 Any know why this happens????????//


 Not sure why but i see it happing with mine all the time.. whats the strain?



keyw2007 said:


> hi guys im from nw uk i am in need of sum serious info on my clones if any 1 can help


 Whats your strain?



Cheese2011 said:


> hi guys what clones do we have here in the uk could you message me with them thanks


cheese,haze...


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 11, 2010)

Back after some hard toking & working lol.. Very happy to bud was i little bit harder than normally i guess that was the affect of the lights being on while drying.Been a busy lad chopped 2 more yesterday got 2 more to do in abit, think i might leave the haze abit longer but im running out of room for hanging the bud. Heres some snaps enjoy...

 
heres just one plant hanging!! Compare to my old soil crop thats like three plants..​


----------



## scottish lad (Sep 11, 2010)

some lovely bud porn there m8 .


----------



## brock (Sep 11, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Back after some hard toking & working lol.. Very happy to bud was i little bit harder than normally i guess that was the affect of the lights being on while drying.Been a busy lad chopped 2 more yesterday got 2 more to do in abit, think i might leave the haze abit longer but im running out of room for hanging the bud. Heres some snaps enjoy...
> 
> 
> heres just one plant hanging!! Compare to my old soil crop thats like three plants..​



wow wee!!!!!!!!


----------



## brock (Sep 11, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> The other morning as the lights were coming on some of my plants where stood on end (as if to say hello) lolView attachment 1149400View attachment 1149401View attachment 1149402View attachment 1149403 Any know why this happens????????//


i think all do it man, dont know why

some nice pics tho


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 11, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Not sure why but i see it happing with mine all the time.. whats the strain?
> 
> 
> Whats your strain?
> ...


Jack herer i think


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks brock


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 11, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Back after some hard toking & working lol.. Very happy to bud was i little bit harder than normally i guess that was the affect of the lights being on while drying.Been a busy lad chopped 2 more yesterday got 2 more to do in abit, think i might leave the haze abit longer but im running out of room for hanging the bud. Heres some snaps enjoy...
> 
> 
> heres just one plant hanging!! Compare to my old soil crop thats like three plants..​


love the grow bro plants look awsome!


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 11, 2010)

Has any 1 ever grown pineapple express b4 if so can I get a bit of feed bk. Mass respect


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't grow it out of principle, i'd have thought it would most likely just be any random strain that someone wants to use to cash in on pineapple express the film.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 12, 2010)

mornin peeps how everyones ladies this mornin n how do i put my camra on the macrow or whateva it is lol?


----------



## brock (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Has any 1 ever grown pineapple express b4 if so can I get a bit of feed bk. Mass respect


like tip-top said man, i wouldnt buy it because has only thought of the film and making cash on the name, but its upto you because its your grow but before start look at pineapple chunk and mango haze there 2 lovely stains with big yields


----------



## brock (Sep 12, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> mornin peeps how everyones ladies this mornin n how do i put my camra on the macrow or whateva it is lol?


my g-o-m in soil aint doing a thing man, its been out for 2 weeks ond still only has the 1st 4 leaves. do you know hat could be wrong?

my seed in the aerosystem should pop out the soil either sometime today or tomorrow.

and my secret g-o-m is budding i'll put pics up later.

how are yours looking this fine morning?


----------



## scottish lad (Sep 12, 2010)

if your looking for a large yeild with good smoke you should try critical mass ..............

seen really good grows with this strain . i will be doing them in next few weeks .

hows the new unit broke ?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2010)

who wants some spider mites free to a good home, sneaky little bastards.............


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 12, 2010)

brock said:


> my g-o-m in soil aint doing a thing man, its been out for 2 weeks ond still only has the 1st 4 leaves. do you know hat could be wrong?
> 
> my seed in the aerosystem should pop out the soil either sometime today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


iv not got a clue bro post some piks in abit n ill have a look mightt just be genetics coz the greenhouseseed company arnt anyfin like they used to be! iv not been and had a look yet bro but ill post post piks a bit latter from yesterday and from today as i took some yesterday and just got tooooo blazed lmao!


----------



## scottish lad (Sep 12, 2010)

they are a night mare 

how you dealing with them ?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> who wants some spider mites free to a good home, sneaky little bastards.............


 haha na ur allright bro i can keep them lol!


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok nice 1 ppl I will check the pineapple chunk  was also thinkin about ordering sum vanilla kush but from photos yeilds look quite small


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> they are a night mare
> 
> how you dealing with them ?


bought some neem oil from pukka herbs and make emolient spray with a drop of liquid soap, nearly killed my plants first time cause i put them under my lights straight after, now i do it at lights off


----------



## scottish lad (Sep 12, 2010)

ha ha a fella a know done that but he was na so lucky he killed all 10 o his plants he was pissed of th say the least .

i allways keep a few small sticky boards around my grow to prevent anything getting close to them .


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2010)

difficult in summer,when i go out i have to walk under trees and as you know it only takes 1, im going to feed my plants neem from early on and spray weekly from veg, that should keep them out.


----------



## scottish lad (Sep 12, 2010)

that the best way a bit o pest prevention .


----------



## SYENTIST (Sep 12, 2010)

GreetingS
1st time GRW X-periment
PC Grow - 2xCFL -AK48(fem) - DIY PC Box
Made box - PC Box/2 PC fans/12v mulitadaptors x2/reflective material 

Day 1 - 11
Planted 4 seeds in Rockwool soil cubes for ten days of natural light growth in a £6 propogator in the kitchen, then transplanted to four 4"pots.
2 AK48 + 2 unknown strains.
Terminated 1 unknown seed, due to lack of space and possibe future overcrowding
Day 11 - 23
Moved pots into PC, on 18/6 using two 26wCFL(2700) for veg & flowering. Water once daily. Due to size of plants, one AK by itself, with the other AK & unknown sex in together(risky) killed 2 spider mites and 1 wasp.
Repotted all 3 on Day 23
So far So good....

The one on the left next to the fan is the unknown, not sure if male or fem yet....


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 12, 2010)

Wot are the signs of spider mites???


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Wot are the signs of spider mites???


little white or brown patches on leaves, if you look under fan leaves with magnifying glas you can see tiny specs, cant see by naked eye, also the plant slows down as its starved.


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 12, 2010)

Alot of my fan leafs at the bottom of the plant are dieing and are turning yellow around the edges is this normal?


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Has any 1 ever grown pineapple express b4 if so can I get a bit of feed bk. Mass respect


Literally just popped in some pineapple express seeds this afternoon, along with some super lemon haze!

I dont think they are capitalising on the film I mean yeah the name maybe but honestly if it smells and tastes slightly fruity and pineappley.. then they have every right to call it that


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2010)

howdy peoples hope every1 is well n goood 

brought some critical mass from mr.nice a few months ago ended up with only 5 fems from fucking 18 seeds i no its pretty much pot luck with regulars but was expecting a higher ratio of fems from a breeder with such a good rep as mr.nice, also 2 of the fems aint all that nice bit stretchy in veg also the free fem chronic seed from serious was 100% male??? not hermi but full on male???


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Literally just popped in some pineapple express seeds this afternoon, along with some super lemon haze!
> 
> I dont think they are capitalising on the film I mean yeah the name maybe but honestly if it smells and tastes slightly fruity and pineappley.. then they have every right to call it that


only just watched the film the other night and wasnt very impressed at all thought it was pretty shit certainly no ''How High'' hope the weeds better.


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I ordered 5 feminised beans from attitude the other day so I'm gonna go 4 it. My bag seed grow is nearly at 6 weeks old now so gonna start my next grow in about a month. Ps my plants are like 8 inches tall at 6 weeks it seems prity small 2 me or am I jus beein parinoid?


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples hope every1 is well n goood
> 
> brought some critical mass from mr.nice a few months ago ended up with only 5 fems from fucking 18 seeds i no its pretty much pot luck with regulars but was expecting a higher ratio of fems from a breeder with such a good rep as mr.nice, also 2 of the fems aint all that nice bit stretchy in veg also the free fem chronic seed from serious was 100% male??? not hermi but full on male???


Hows your critical masses doing? Have you got a journal for them 

Mine is a week and a day into flower and looking fucking gorgeous proper bushy!



ignore the skinny skunk at the front, still hasn't shown sex... but the CM is definate female XD


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Well I ordered 5 feminised beans from attitude the other day so I'm gonna go 4 it. My bag seed grow is nearly at 6 weeks old now so gonna start my next grow in about a month. Ps my plants are like 8 inches tall at 6 weeks it seems prity small 2 me or am I jus beein parinoid?


only 8inches at 6wks seems pretty small what light ya got m8?

the pics are bout 6-7wks old from clone.


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Hows your critical masses doing? Have you got a journal for them
> 
> Mine is a week and a day into flower and looking fucking gorgeous proper bushy!
> 
> ...


thats the thing m8 out of a pack of 18 ive only got 5 fems! and only 3 of them are bushy and nice researched the breeder n strain a fair bit think ive just got a shit pack such is life. ive got the 5 under 1200watts of hps so hopefully will get a nice yield.


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> only just watched the film the other night and wasnt very impressed at all thought it was pretty shit certainly no ''How High'' hope the weeds better.


I felt the same after watching pineapple express the first time but then I watched it again a few months later and I was in stiches defo one of the all time gratest stoner movies lol


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> only 8inches at 6wks seems pretty small what light ya got m8?
> 
> the pics are bout 6-7wks old from clone.


iv got 2 plants under a 250w cfl they are quite bushy and the nodes are very close together. I need 2 get to a pc so I can upload images, I can't figure out how 2 post pics off my I phone.


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> thats the thing m8 out of a pack of 18 ive only got 5 fems! and only 3 of them are bushy and nice researched the breeder n strain a fair bit think ive just got a shit pack such is life. ive got the 5 under 1200watts of hps so hopefully will get a nice yield.


ah yea that sucks, were they fem seeds? or regular... just unlucky.. and from what I've read the yield is awesome! I only buy Feminized pick n mix seeds as I don't ever really want to grow 5 at the same time.. I like getting them in groups of 2, might be a bit more expensive but :/ it works for me


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 12, 2010)

scottish lad said:


> some lovely bud porn there m8 .





brock said:


> wow wee!!!!!!!!





123petey999 said:


> love the grow bro plants look awsome!



Thanks for looking lads...
been busy till 5am this morning!! chopped every thing else down now ,even the haze is down i was going to leave it 1wk more but running out of space to hang and my tents all ready full,going to have this sorted for next time round as i dnt want nothing finishing early again. i didnt have cam yesterday but will be peeking in the garden today so i'll snap a few.

Spider mites are some Mof!! used to have a cynide type spray ,100% success rate. cant get it now so i had bad problems this grow bought shulpher burner now ,using as soon as plants are out of room,clear room then use weekly up to 3 weeks or so flower ,thats just guess may change if needed.

Heard good things about pineapple chunk- cheese is crossed in it ... Seen about 10 mins of P. express werent my thing "how High" now thats stoner material.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2010)

i never know what to do with these popcorn buds


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 12, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> ah yea that sucks, were they fem seeds? or regular... just unlucky.. and from what I've read the yield is awesome! I only buy Feminized pick n mix seeds as I don't ever really want to grow 5 at the same time.. I like getting them in groups of 2, might be a bit more expensive but :/ it works for me


I think i had a critical mass,check my link for info,basiclly got 5 seeds,ak47x2,jack 47,crit-mass,north lights of mate ,mixed them  2 died rest grew i think cm was the biggest one ,smoke was good body mainly.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello again peeps got some piks lol well i took 30 over the past 2days but ent postin all of them theres some from yesterday n some from today can any tell me what these brown patchs are on the leaves are they normal im sure there normal but better safe then sorry. last pik its is


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 12, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i never know what to do with these popcorn buds


 would mind popcorn of that size!!! 

whats da bud?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 12, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> Hello again peeps got some piks lol well i took 30 over the past 2days but ent postin all of them theres some from yesterday n some from today can any tell me what these brown patchs are on the leaves are they normal im sure there normal but better safe then sorry. last pik its is


cool petey..
Not to sure about the brown spots,check one of the threads in mj plant problems on here theres loads of info. Looking good there,think you should rotate your pics though!! necks hurting..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

del, are computer side panels not just the most useful things??? i have a a couple of large alu towers. Just pull the panels off and you've lovely wipe able clean work areas  one for fan leaves and stalk, one for bud, one for trim and the other for the raw product.
































Cheeeeeeeese  think it's got 5 weeks left, i don't really know.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 12, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> cool petey..
> Not to sure about the brown spots,check one of the threads in mj plant problems on here theres loads of info. Looking good there,think you should rotate your pics though!! necks hurting..


lol soz bro how do i do it im shit on computers?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> del, are computer side panels not just the most useful things??? i have a a couple of large alu towers. Just pull the panels off and you've lovely wipe able clean work areas  one for fan leaves and stalk, one for bud, one for trim and the other for the raw product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loving da cheese bro , 5-7 wks roughly for some dank buds. did you trim before flower ?

[ QUOTE=123petey999;4633886]lol soz bro how do i do it im shit on computers?[/QUOTE]

preview pic with windows pic viewer, then press rotate red arrows i think and bob's ya uncle!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> loving da cheese bro , 5-7 wks roughly for some dank buds. did you trim before flower ?


nah mate, prior to flower the plant was just growing up against the screen, once it went into flowering, all hell broke loose. Normally i'd trim everything lower down, but this is my frist scrog so i am interested to see what height i can get away with and where will be best to trim. I will end up with a good bit of popcorn this time around but it's all good. Need to supercrop and tie down that tall V though, i'd like the light a lil closer, tis only a 400w after all.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 12, 2010)

has anyone here grown this strain Delicious Seeds Il Diavolo Feminized Automatic if so what was the flowing time as they say 7-8weeks?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 13, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> would mind popcorn of that size!!!
> 
> whats da bud?


i crossed a fem thc bomb with a bubblegum, really stinky, really strong flavour and a hard kick, very lucky the way they turned out.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 13, 2010)

hey tip top took me a few secs to see what was going on with your plant, really nice job man. yeah computer side panels are a very handy tool in this job.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Just one plant that went a lil bit fucking mental  I no longer pay rent theese days and i seem to have accumulated a few hundred pounds, i think it might be toy time. Tempted to buy another 400w and cooltube and throw a 3rd DWC tub into the cabinet, or to just get creative and maintain the two tubs for large yields, with a 600w, and then setup a small CFL/LED 1 plant section just for throwin random ideas into the mix, getting fed up of same strain day in day out.


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

Right peepz this is my second grow and growing super lemon haze and chopped 1 down the other day and its been 5 days drying and my buds have gone dead wispy you can nsee through them !!! this happend to me in my last grow but was using cfl to flower so thought the wispy buds were down to the cfl but now my lemon has done the same i must be doing something wrong but dnt know what ive done everything by the book !! any suggestions would be much appriciated before a chop the rest down ive been feeding them water now for just over a week, cuold it be ive just brought them down to early or to late ?? i got the seeds from greenhouse so it not the strain ther bin in 10 weeks now so should be about ready pleeeeeease help dnt wannna [email protected]*k them up ;(


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

As the buds dry and lose water, they will shrink, if they were not tight and compact prior to drying, chances are they'll end up a bit whispy. I find most of the lower half of my plants end up into whispy pathetic buds once dry. They still smoke well though. I think the method to avoid this is simply more light.


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

i have a 400w cooltube over 3 plants ?? this should be enuff shouldnt it ? also would this be down too harvesting too early or too late tip top toker


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

While it could be strain dependant, I have harvested the same plant from 7 weeks upto 15 weeks and they were pretty consistently similar. I also use a 400w with a cooltube, and have found it's more than capable of 4 plants, although i am myself thinking about upgrading to a 600w and a big reflector for some real nice light penetration (i am not 100% but i read that going from a 400w to a 600w is like 50,000 lumens to 92,000 lumens or something rather appealing.


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

so try get more light on em, dya think it could be ive brought em down 2 quick or too late coz a just go off the amber hairs and not the triclones it still a lovely some and gets you v stoned was just expecting nice buds not wispy like the 1s under the cfl ;( cheers matey oh n what dya recommend to grow which is nice and get good yeild ive just got sum red cherry berry and some white russian want these to turn out fat so gunna try do it spot on cheers


----------



## Smoke star (Sep 13, 2010)

Do u guys think that. 250w cfl will be enough light for 2 plants for veg and flower I kno a lot of ppl say use hps for flower but this is my first grow and can't afford another light. One my next grow I am going 2 get a hps aswell but do u think the cfl will get me through this grow? I am a bit worried as my plants are 5 and a half weeks old and are only 8" tall :S


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

The only strain i've grown multiple times, and as such can recommend, would be the UK Cheese, so not a good recommendation unless you can find a clone.

Do you use any flowering boosters or anything? I'd have thought that with a 400w the tops of the plants should at least be nice and solid, got any pics? From the strains i have grown though, i'd say get a scope of some sort, i've found that hairs can change colour regardless of the stage of flowering, although i'm getting to a stage where i can just look at the bud and know it's ready. Although a week early or a week late shouldn't really effect the buds to that extent.


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

yer ive got sum pics but how do a put em on ???


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

Smoke star said:


> Do u guys think that. 250w cfl will be enough light for 2 plants for veg and flower I kno a lot of ppl say use hps for flower but this is my first grow and can't afford another light. One my next grow I am going 2 get a hps aswell but do u think the cfl will get me through this grow? I am a bit worried as my plants are 5 and a half weeks old and are only 8" tall :S


yea mate that should be fine just remember u need blue spectrum for veg and a red spectrum for flowering bro or just get a 300w cfl dual spectrum


----------



## da55ad (Sep 13, 2010)

doing ma second grow doing 5x bubble cheese 5x blue cheese in a ten pot wilma type system i done 12- 6xblue cheese 6x big buddah cheese under a 600w cooltube got under an ounce a plant.do u think im best spliting them to give more space 2x 5 pot systems as i have another 10 pot system


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

now mate i used 250 cfl for veg n flower, i would recommend using your 250 for veg but after this 1 get a hps but i used cfl for the full cycle and they came out ok but the buds were wispy instead of dense still smoked fine and got ya stoned happy growing


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

and i use canna boost and canna a n b bit of superthrive


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

or get a 150w hps for flower there only 25 quid on ebay bro


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

da55ad said:


> doing ma second grow doing 5x bubble cheese 5x blue cheese in a ten pot wilma type system i done 12- 6xblue cheese 6x big buddah cheese under a 600w cooltube got under an ounce a plant.do u think im best spliting them to give more space 2x 5 pot systems as i have another 10 pot system


bro if i was u id get the 8pot just for the pot size coz the 10pot wilmas are 6.5L pots and the 8s are 11L pots big pot=biger roots=bigger yield bro!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> yer ive got sum pics but how do a put em on ???


got to advance reply n the picture management bro half way down the page


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

how dya put pics on ppl so ya can av a look o my buds n see wah u think am doing wrong cheers


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> how dya put pics on ppl so ya can av a look o my buds n see wah u think am doing wrong cheers


go to quick reply then on the right under quick reply go to advanced n then down to picture management bro


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

cheers pete


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> View attachment 1153328View attachment 1153327View attachment 1153326View attachment 1153325View attachment 1153323View attachment 1153322View attachment 1153321


there no where near ready bro sorry to say post some pics of them now bro if u can!


----------



## mac16661 (Sep 13, 2010)

i will post them later m8 wen am home from work lol can u add me as a freind or can a post em 2 you al show ya what 1 of em has turned out like when dry n al show ya the 1 thats still in and see wah u think cheers pal


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

mac16661 said:


> i will post them later m8 wen am home from work lol can u add me as a freind or can a post em 2 you al show ya what 1 of em has turned out like when dry n al show ya the 1 thats still in and see wah u think cheers pal


yea no worries brov


----------



## da55ad (Sep 13, 2010)

used the 1 ltr pots last time and it would fit 8 of them on it now using smaller pots so i can fit ten on they are 3 weeks old and the roots are already spread out of the pots and down the trays so ive made a blunder be using smaller pots a bit late to repot them now i think


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Smoke star (Sep 13, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> or get a 150w hps for flower there only 25 quid on ebay bro


Ok cool bro, on my next grow I am going 2 get 4 air pots and grow 2 diff strains (pineapple express and Swiss cheese) will my 250w cfl be ok for 4 in veg and then maybe a 250w hps for flowering? Also I don't have a reflected hood atm, I'm planning on getting one for my second grow but it is hanging vertical at the mo cauuse I have nothing 2 fix it to to lay horizontal do you think this could be y my plant is so small at nearly 5 weeks because I am wasting light???


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

yea the cfls will be good for veg bro! n yea might have somethin to do with m8 try conect it to a bit of wood or sumat bro u might find one one ebay for next to nuffin bro!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

GAhhh, just about to buy a new reflector only to find out it's 1.5cm too big for my cupboard


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> GAhhh, just about to buy a new reflector only to find out it's 1.5cm too big for my cupboard


cut it down to size bro with some rose cutters they will sort it out brov!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Not that kinda reflector by the look of. 







Supposed to be great though. The limitations of my cab either make me want to say mwahahahaha fuck it and move house, but i love my house too much to move over some dope.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Not that kinda reflector by the look of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit soz bro dint realize it was one like that lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, tis meant to be a LOT better than my cooltube, just 1.5 damned centimeters  i suppose i could just have it hung at an angle, not sure how effective that would be though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

i just got a couple of these TT you could try trimming down the tin bits at each end!?

work a treat.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

The trimming would not be too worthwhile unless i find a good way to trim the glass down to size as well  oh well, my plants are still healthy, can't overly complain.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Well i've now looked carefully and i'm gonna say fuck it it'll fit with some squuezing, it looks now only to be ablout 3mm clearance issue. To spend £82 on a reflector or not, seems quite a bit of money.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

£82 ?!!?!? http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=clss


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

£12 shipping :S There is one (or i should say 10) on ebay from some random hydroponic shop for just £59.99 + £7 postage, but i#ve always been a tad wary of buying from ebay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

nah man ebay is fine as long as its a legit shop man check the feedbacks n stuff n you should be ok.

i got a boat load of stuff when i ordered n they discounted the shipping n chucked in some yo yo's free too


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately the only place i can see them on ebay is ashfordhydro which only has 10 feedback. I'm generally more interested in who the seller is than whether i might get ripped off. Little bit paranoid like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

worth the £12 extra then hahaha your loacal hydro shop will probably order one for you


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Great idea! I know they normally charge about £5 premium but if they can get it for less than £82, why not!  If it doesn't fit, i've noticed that well, if i were to tactfully deconstruct my cupboard door from the inside, it should fit no worries  would also give me a cooltube to play around with to see whatelse is possbile in my space  I should really be spending this money on some new clothes haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah weed will get you through times with no clothes better than clothes will get you through times with no weed...... or some shit like that


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, indeed it will, i think statisticly i wear my duvet more than i wear anything else. I feel a bit bad for having gotten through a bottle of white by 5pm


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Literally just popped in some pineapple express seeds this afternoon, along with some super lemon haze!
> 
> I dont think they are capitalising on the film I mean yeah the name maybe but honestly if it smells and tastes slightly fruity and pineappley.. then they have every right to call it that


and dont forget it has to smell likes Gods vagina lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

lmao brock hows the ladies?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Not that kinda reflector by the look of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an Aerowing. I've recently purchased 4 of them. Will be trying them out in a few days.


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> lmao brock hows the ladies?


my one in soil aint doing a thing, been the same 4 little leaves for 21 days.

im waiting for a sprout to pop out the sponge on my aerosystem.

and here is the back-up plant.

 shes growing like fuck, and has only ever had natural light.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

brock said:


> my one in soil aint doing a thing, been the same 4 little leaves for 21 days.
> 
> im waiting for a sprout to pop out the sponge on my aerosystem.
> 
> ...


fair play bro lookin nice ldz of crystal on there nice man!


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

it fucking stinks, the leaves and stem are sticky 

when i chop it, im gonna dry all the leaf and stem along with the bud. when its all dry make resin and oils out of them


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

fair one bro i usealy make hash out of mine with bubble bags il fuckin love it lol


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

iv never tried the bubble hash, iv saw it done and smoked it.

but its quicker and easier to rub the stems down for the resin and use butane to turn the leaf and shit buds into oils.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

how do you do that then bro?


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

to get the resin you just rub the stems for ages, and you'll see your hands turning black, theres your resin, just rub your hands together and youve got a ball of squidgy black.

to get oils, you can either buy a honey oil extractor or make one out of a coke bottle buy putting holes in the lid, then screwing the lid back on with abit of coffee filter inside of it, then you put a hole in the bottom of the bottle thats were you put the tip of the butane can, then you empty the can of gas into the extractor of bottle, you catch the liquid that comes out of it in a bowl then when its stopped dripping out you put that bowl into a bowl of warm water and the butane will evapourate away and leave you with pure thc honey oil, just scrape it up and smoke it.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

brock said:


> to get the resin you just rub the stems for ages, and you'll see your hands turning black, theres your resin, just rub your hands together and youve got a ball of squidgy black.
> 
> to get oils, you can either buy a honey oil extractor or make one out of a coke bottle buy putting holes in the lid, then screwing the lid back on with abit of coffee filter inside of it, then you put a hole in the bottom of the bottle thats were you put the tip of the butane can, then you empty the can of gas into the extractor of bottle, you catch the liquid that comes out of it in a bowl then when its stopped dripping out you put that bowl into a bowl of warm water and the butane will evapourate away and leave you with pure thc honey oil, just scrape it up and smoke it.


Do you have much experience with making oil? I've yet to find a readily available suitable, and affordable supply of butane. All anywhere stocks is camping crap. Oils has always appeared to be one of those things where you either do it on a good scale, or it's just a bit counter-cost effective to be bother with. Still really wanna try it though


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

bloody hell sound complicated lol i think il get a honey oli extractor easyist way lmao bro


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 13, 2010)

brock said:


> and dont forget it has to smell likes Gods vagina lol


 
lol depends on Gods hygene standards XD if Jesus is anything to go by.. gods vagina might not be cool man


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Do you have much experience with making oil? I've yet to find a readily available suitable, and affordable supply of butane. All anywhere stocks is camping crap. Oils has always appeared to be one of those things where you either do it on a good scale, or it's just a bit counter-cost effective to be bother with. Still really wanna try it though


use lighter butane £1 a can.


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> bloody hell sound complicated lol i think il get a honey oli extractor easyist way lmao bro


yea its well worth it because your getting smoke off something you would usually throw away


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

brock said:


> yea its well worth it because your getting smoke off something you would usually throw away


yea dam right bro so what do u use for oils leaf n shit bud yea brov?


----------



## brock (Sep 13, 2010)

yea yea all the leaf, bush and little buds you would usually throw, just dry them out man. bang them in the extractor empty the can of butane, evaporate the gas and youve got oils.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfSvuUX88ZY


----------



## spacebrain (Sep 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Do you have much experience with making oil? I've yet to find a readily available suitable, and affordable supply of butane. All anywhere stocks is camping crap. Oils has always appeared to be one of those things where you either do it on a good scale, or it's just a bit counter-cost effective to be bother with. Still really wanna try it though


 i did mine wiv lighter butane but another forum said camping stuff better i did a 1 litre bottle o leaf wi 3 tins ov gas got aboot a tablespoon ov oil that took 4 days tae smoke but what a stone next lot will be better oh best do gas thing outside cos gas in enclosed space etc


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

All i hear is that camping stuff is tainted with utter shite and should not be used.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 13, 2010)

hey hows it ging boys this is my sharks breath and its 18 days old from the day seed poped the ground. i thinks its quit small for the age what do you boys think? i know its abit streched but ill just bury it more down whe i repot it i heard that is ok to do so? 

p.s im a first time grower

View attachment 1154384


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2010)

you been to wilkos then nes ? could have a few more sets of leaves but they look ok mate


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking good mate might just be the strain is why its small but I wouldn't know, mine were smaller than that on day 18 so I wouldn't be worried 

Here is an interesting read, a study based on UK cannabis laws penalties and stuff;

http://www.jrf.org.uk/publications/domestic-cultivation-cannabis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2010)

aye the camping stuff has a chem in it to make it smell so you know you left the stove on. the butane oil is fucking killer, its instant blitzed. turned seasoned vets into space cadets last time i tried it. after doing bubble bags though id say that was nicer and a fuck load easier to get away with making it. try unloading a dozen cans of lighter gas out of an upstairs flat door hahah whistles like fuck


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 14, 2010)

hello peeps just a couple piks here for ya!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be a rather fat harvest petey, nice work!

Not sure if anyone saw this one, but well, in soil it was outgrowing the pot, in reality







I just love how many roots you end up with in hydro, the root ball on my current plant, well, it's called a ball, and think of it as a basketball, it's bloody insane in the mainframe! 

Teh above also taught me a little something, well i kinda already knew it, but it really hammered home the truth, marijuana can take all sorts of beatings, you get people worried about this that and everything, i drowned that plant repeatedly in a bucket, compacted and rushed up the coco and rootball, held it under a warm tap ph of 8 for 20 mintes while i jabbed and pulled bits of coco from the roots.

To paraphrase it, i raped the living fuck out of her and she seems to be just dandy


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a rather fat harvest petey, nice work!
> 
> Not sure if anyone saw this one, but well, in soil it was outgrowing the pot, in reality
> 
> ...


thanks bro hopefully lol. them roots are huge how old is that plant bro?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2010)

She's probs abotu 3 weeks old? not quite sure, i don't know how old any of them are, odn't have any recolection when i put them into flowering etc, it's a bit chaotic  I was actually amazed at how insignificant it's root mass was, let me grab a photo of the current root mass i'm feeding


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2010)

Roots?  A very good thing i grabbed this pic, timer had broken again  smakced it one and the lights turned out


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Roots?  A very good thing i grabbed this pic, timer had broken again  smakced it one and the lights turned out


f_ckin hell bro how big is that plant man thats amazing?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice root mass tiptop..thats Dwc for ya ,thats why us average gardeners like us can get decent yeilds...
Fast buds looking good petey ,looks like alot of undergrowth u may want to trim popcorn buds are a bitch when trimming..

Well ive just finished off the chopping block,very happy with the results.Got more than thought i would of ,I got 14.5ozs off the 4 plants, i have'nt chopped up the haze yet,hanging for one more day. Took a load of pics but cam started died on me just before i could get the final bud weight pics.
Big pic is 250 grams of cheese,3rd pic + bowl is what the scale shows


This is only 3 of the plants had another to chop before cam died on me, some hard and airy cheese buds real fluffy Total so far is 23.5 oz's got some bits in a box still drying not much plus 2 haze plants+ 1 cheese soil plant not very big though.Plant below is haze was supposed to leave another week.


----------



## nif (Sep 15, 2010)

hi can any1 help growing ducth passion durban posion outdoors dnt really no alot as this is my second grow just want to no when to cut it down as the weather is getting colder its been flowering now since start of august and only like 20% of the hairs are turning brown and looking at the wether its says frosts this weekend what shall i do ?????????


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 15, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Nice root mass tiptop..thats Dwc for ya ,thats why us average gardeners like us can get decent yeilds...
> Fast buds looking good petey ,looks like alot of undergrowth u may want to trim popcorn buds are a bitch when trimming..
> 
> Well ive just finished off the chopping block,very happy with the results.Got more than thought i would of ,I got 14.5ozs off the 4 plants, i have'nt chopped up the haze yet,hanging for one more day. Took a load of pics but cam started died on me just before i could get the final bud weight pics.
> ...


nice yield bro! what do u mean about trimmin and the undergrowth bro and can you do that with autoflowers as they are funny f_ckin things lol?


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 15, 2010)

nif said:


> hi can any1 help growing ducth passion durban posion outdoors dnt really no alot as this is my second grow just want to no when to cut it down as the weather is getting colder its been flowering now since start of august and only like 20% of the hairs are turning brown and looking at the wether its says frosts this weekend what shall i do ?????????



should be alright, a lot of weeds resist frost pretty well so long as it warms up a bit during the day, it's not winter yet 

if your that para you could go to the extreme and dig em up repot and move em into a controlled environment.. greenhouse or indoors... obviously I can stand to be corrected I only got 3 outdoor clones planted last week...

a good way to protect from frost is put a fine mesh netting over them... I know this works with cabbages and stuff lol, not sure if its the same for tall plants XD


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> f_ckin hell bro how big is that plant man thats amazing?


Those roots are attatched to this bastard


----------



## dave atwell (Sep 15, 2010)

So hard to find decent green down south london ways. bullshit mersh weed. like smokin seaweed.


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Roots?  A very good thing i grabbed this pic, timer had broken again  smakced it one and the lights turned out


what the fuck!!!!!! you wernt messin about the b-ball!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

brock said:


> what the fuck!!!!!! you wernt messin about the b-ball!!!


Hehe, indeed man, it's damned nuts, love it though. I need to find myself a joint from somewhere real fast, not having a great day, whole family is against me these days.


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

my 3 bitches sativa in the middle and the auto northern lights on each side.  pic of top of older auto northern lights


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

How long into flowering are those? (4/5 weeks?) They look great and looks like you should get some really good harvests from the two auto's  (comparatively speaking of course, but those are a nice size! )


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

yea the the 1 on left is 4/5 weeks into flower and the 1 on the right is 2 weeks behind in flower the sativa is 4/5 weeks in flower but thats on been on my window sill an im high up in block of flats. wouldnt mind getiin a decent yeild is my 1st proper grow. im lookin to take down the older auto in like 3 wks because my son is due in 2 wks an the mid wife will be round my gaf to check on the baby an the younger auto has got kind of a skunky smell so ive got hide em around my gaf an spray house out


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 15, 2010)

What would you say is the best way to grow? 
Hydroponics, Aeroponics, Plain old soil or DWC type hydroponics? 
Got everything except what type of system im gonna be putting my baby in :\

Edit: Also, what strains create less smells as im having a few family members around soon 
So i gotta keep my house from smelling like herbs lol


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

i like soil but it has the more of the bug drama im hearing hydro you yield more but if your used to soil stick with soil ive heard good fings about the wilma systems and the water farms though


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

im hearin hydro is alot more complicated an more expensive to maintain


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok thanks for the fast reply 
It's just i see that pic a few replys up of that huge plant thats more like a tree! 
I want my plants to be like that so i'm thinking of changing from soil to hydroponics maybe.
Growing is more of a hobby to me, aslong as i get 1 joint from a plant i'm happy... 
Well not completly happy, i'd be quite mad but still you know what i mean xD
I would just love to have a huge plant at the back though for everyone to just stare at lol


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

look up waterfarms i hear they make monster plants or look up on google about how to make a homemade dwc quite cheap. but you can get massive plants in soil just the bigger size pot you use the bigger the plant will be it also depends on the strain and how long you veg for


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> View attachment 1158084 my 3 bitches sativa in the middle and the auto northern lights on each side. View attachment 1158096 pic of top of older auto northern lights


hey herbz aint spoke in a while.

nice plants dude


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

cheers eazy brock you alright geez hows your ladys?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 15, 2010)

hello peeps what advanced nutrients should i get professional grow level heres the link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Advanced-Nutrients-Professional-Grower-Level-/250685131054?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a5dff892e OR the expert growers level heres the link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Advanced-Nutrients-Expert-Grower-Level-/250685130015?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a5dff851f ??????????


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2010)

From experience (i've grown soil, then coco, then hydro, all in search of perfection) start in soil or coco. While hydro is just as "easy" as soil/coco, it is nowhere near as forgiving. You need to know what is happening as it happenings, you can't be waiting for forum replies etc. in a solid medium i've lost 2 plants. 1 because it was my first grow and i had a stupid 2 prong shit ph meter, and the second because i forgot about it, in hydro, i've lost about 8 so far through simply not being there to give it what it needed. I've left for work having seen a healthy clone, i've come back to find a dead floppy thing. Don't even get me started on starting seeds in rockwool vs soil. I've actually resorted to germinating and growing seeds up in coco and then cloning them off for hydro. I've lost 3 seeds in a row to rockwool, 0 to soil/coco


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> cheers eazy brock you alright geez hows your ladys?


yea im safe man.

2 of my plants died, iv got 1 in soil that has been 3cm tall for 24 days =S, iv just started a small aerosystem just waiting for it to sprout out the sponge and my back up plant will be ready in 2 weeks


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

donnt lie what the one that was flowering? isit the aerogarden?


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

yea man the 1 that was flowering  but if you remember i started it outside with another plant, which is the back up plant


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

i got the powerplant aerosystem, but its the same as the aerogarden system


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

i bought some molasses other day anyway used this in flowering an got good results?


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

im thinking of using that next time instead of soil


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

i fink i saw that on amazon let me know how that goes


----------



## brock (Sep 15, 2010)

i will man i took a look inside the sponge the other day and theres a shoot there but im just waiting for it to pop out


----------



## Hebivore (Sep 15, 2010)

decent mate my cheese is growing kinda quick ownly bad fing is that is i got a mild kush smelling plant so it obiviously took more afghani than skunk


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 15, 2010)

Finished the chopping now  got *2 -1/2*oz of haze and *30* grams off the cheese plant,the box didnt get wieghed.So total is 27oz's thats about 756grams of pukka,even with all the problems i still think it turned out well.Going to hotbox the room tomorrow and then move plants in the tents into the room.

Thanks to all those who have helped along the why and followed this grow. So the cyle begins..

Heres some pics of the haze and cheese curing .. Smokes strong already but i know it will get better still abit gummy when crumbling..



















First 3 pics are haze,4th cheese the rest is whats waitng to go in the room..

Gone to Toke one..
Dr green Dr


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 16, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Finished the chopping now  got *2 -1/2*oz of haze and *30* grams off the cheese plant,the box didnt get wieghed.So total is 27oz's thats about 756grams of pukka,even with all the problems i still think it turned out well.Going to hotbox the room tomorrow and then move plants in the tents into the room.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped along the why and followed this grow. So the cyle begins..
> 
> ...


fuckin awsome bro! how many plants was that off what light hydro/soil ect love it!


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got my 250 blue cfl up and running in veg cab thank fuck (Anybody grown with em what dew think of em) ??? they have been under some shitty 2x100watt house hold bulds
I got a 400 hps in tent that works great and one day gonna use a MH lamp to veg


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 16, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> fuckin awsome bro! how many plants was that off what light hydro/soil ect love it!


Cool.. There where 2 Super sliver haze plants and 1 uk cheese all soil.check the link below its in the Ak47 grow log.
600watts is my thing for now maybe steping up next yr..


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 16, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Cool.. There where 2 Super sliver haze plants and 1 uk cheese all soil.check the link below its in the Ak47 grow log.
> 600watts is my thing for now maybe steping up next yr..


how long did the super silver haze take bro? n was it from greenhouse seeds?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 16, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> how long did the super silver haze take bro? n was it from greenhouse seeds?


i chopped at 11wks could of gone another week,just smoked some with the guy i goy cutts from and said it maybe silver haze as he had both at the time..Dont know where orig seed was from..

Any recomendations for next grow anyone....Decent yeilders plz and Fem seeds.


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 16, 2010)

just a hello to you all - smoking my northern lights! nice 1st time


----------



## brock (Sep 16, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Finished the chopping now  got *2 -1/2*oz of haze and *30* grams off the cheese plant,the box didnt get wieghed.So total is 27oz's thats about 756grams of pukka,even with all the problems i still think it turned out well.Going to hotbox the room tomorrow and then move plants in the tents into the room.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped along the why and followed this grow. So the cyle begins..
> 
> ...


nice buds man


----------



## brock (Sep 16, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> just a hello to you all - smoking my northern lights! nice 1st time


welcome back caf.

taking it youve chopped your plant lol, how is it?


----------



## brock (Sep 16, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> decent mate my cheese is growing kinda quick ownly bad fing is that is i got a mild kush smelling plant so it obiviously took more afghani than skunk


mmmmmmm cheesey kush


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 17, 2010)

mornin peeps hows everyones ladies today mine are startin to fatten up nicely! i think some are about a week behind others wich is a bit of a pain in the ass they need to hurry up so i can get anuva one in before xmas cant be without over xmas no way n dont wana have to smoke shity street weed! il take some more piks for u in a few days peeps!


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Nice root mass tiptop..thats Dwc for ya ,thats why us average gardeners like us can get decent yeilds...
> Fast buds looking good petey ,looks like alot of undergrowth u may want to trim popcorn buds are a bitch when trimming..
> 
> Well ive just finished off the chopping block,very happy with the results.Got more than thought i would of ,I got 14.5ozs off the 4 plants, i have'nt chopped up the haze yet,hanging for one more day. Took a load of pics but cam started died on me just before i could get the final bud weight pics.
> Big pic is 250 grams of cheese,3rd pic + bowl is what the scale shows


Where did you get those scales from? All I can find are jewellery scales, which are way too small.


----------



## kyezzer (Sep 17, 2010)

hey guys im new to all this an im growin outdoor,dunno what they are lol i got 3 goin well,but my biggest plant now has grey furry mould???
how do i stop this ive had to take loads of stems etc off my plant,it seems kinda healthy one day then manky the next!!?? please any help would be sound!! peace


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 17, 2010)

hey boys you all might be abe to help me out. you know when dealers say they have blues in, now i went and bought some dutch passion blueberry seeds. but a mate told me thats not what they sell. its big budda blue chees thats what they all call blues here, is that true?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

blues is sheffield slang for livers which is an old skunk#1 pheno much like the exodus cheese and psychosis. or it could be they have blueberry haha


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey don need some advice mate,600 watt hps on a top up pre payment meter,does it eat the electric like fuck or is it ok? Cheers bud


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 17, 2010)

dirtydaztrundell said:


> Hey don need some advice mate,600 watt hps on a top up pre payment meter,does it eat the electric like fuck or is it ok? Cheers bud


im on a pre paymint meter. and i would love to know that to


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi nas,if i cant find out today i will have to experiment myself.I havent got the arse to try 18/6 with a 600 hps will defo try 12/12 and get back to ya. I can see me running to the fuckin shop with my top up key tomorrow.peace brother


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 17, 2010)

im expecting the the same thing, running to the shop for a top up, and then the wive is gena start nagging about the meter that it sucks to much lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> im expecting the the same thing, running to the shop for a top up, and then the wive is gena start nagging about the meter that it sucks to much lol


 hi guys i run a 250 and 400 watt hps for 12 hours a day, a 250 cfl 12 hours a day, 2 x 4 inch fans, 1 x 5 inch fan, my total elec for that and the rest of house is 15 a week hope its some idea, a 600 watt is only a third of a kettle


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi del £15 quid a week thats amazing !!! just worked it out about the pre payment meter as well.The charge with scottish power on a pre payment meter is £0.11p per kwh so 12/12 would be £1.32 per day,or £1.98 per day on 18/6. Peace brothers thanks for the input.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2010)

no probs, tell the misses if you cant grow she cant have her sraightening irons , hair dryer, kettle or tv for her soaps


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 17, 2010)

HAHAHAHA thats great,im gonna limit her to one socket per day,with breaks of course.........to do the washing up ....manually. Keep in touch brother you make me laugh.


----------



## AJno1 (Sep 17, 2010)

just growing my second autoflower and is sweet as fuk dude, first one produced around 50 grams, was some nice bit of smoke much better than the weed you get from local dealer, use to shot myself, and had some shit ass weed coming all the time rarely ever you get a nice bit of weed, so i know how it is, but looks like im going to be smoking a whole load of red dwarf.loool, but my second plant doing a bit shit, need some help with it, its come out a little weird if anyone knows about autoflower plants pm message me please. thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2010)

sorry for size







That's what i call stress training  those whispy hairs have grown across like that in the past 8 hours since i bent it. Resilient mother fuckers


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 17, 2010)

dirtydaztrundell said:


> Hey don need some advice mate,600 watt hps on a top up pre payment meter,does it eat the electric like fuck or is it ok? Cheers bud


im on a key meter with a 600w hps and its on 22hours aday for my autos n its about 20-25quid aweek not to bad realy when i go 12/12 on my normal strains it will be a lot less!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2010)

When your flatmate leaves a ball of hash in your room does it fall under the law of fair play?


----------



## Doiremick (Sep 17, 2010)

You guys are lucky I'm paying £25 for 2g and most of the time you don't get 2g it's around 1.6-1.8 out of the bag :S


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2010)

dirtydaztrundell said:


> Hey don need some advice mate,600 watt hps on a top up pre payment meter,does it eat the electric like fuck or is it ok? Cheers bud


if its any help mate im on a pre-pay meter an to run 2x400w MH 12/12 costs me about 95p a day


----------



## del66666 (Sep 18, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> im on a key meter with a 600w hps and its on 22hours aday for my autos n its about 20-25quid aweek not to bad realy when i go 12/12 on my normal strains it will be a lot less!


fuck me you need to change elec company mate


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> fuck me you need to change elec company mate


init just the rip off pricks there costin me a fortune compered to some of you! lol


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 18, 2010)

alright petey,press the button on your meter until it shows you what rate your meter is set at.Mine is set at 0.11.4p per kwh. i used to pay standing order every month,but the fuckers used to guess your usage, which was always over estimated,then sting you with a huge fucking bill. i know i may be paying a couple of pence extra having a pre pay meter,its just i know where i am each week without having to start sweating over the next electric bill coming out of my bank.Peace brother


----------



## getinnocuous (Sep 18, 2010)

Lowryder 2 at 3 weeks.

Lower leaves starting to turn yellow, is this due to overwatering or deficiency in Mg?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 18, 2010)

dirtydaztrundell said:


> alright petey,press the button on your meter until it shows you what rate your meter is set at.Mine is set at 0.11.4p per kwh. i used to pay standing order every month,but the fuckers used to guess your usage, which was always over estimated,then sting you with a huge fucking bill. i know i may be paying a couple of pence extra having a pre pay meter,its just i know where i am each week without having to start sweating over the next electric bill coming out of my bank.Peace brother


ok brov spot on il have a look in a bit or tomoz an let you know!


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> ok brov spot on il have a look in a bit or tomoz an let you know!


yeah im agena check to. p.s im with british gas 4 elec . who are you lot with? well its kinda alright to be on a pre meter you dont have any stress at the end of when u get your bills. but i heard the fuckers rip us all off with the pre meters, what do you boys think


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2010)

dirtydaztrundell said:


> alright petey,press the button on your meter until it shows you what rate your meter is set at.Mine is set at 0.11.4p per kwh. i used to pay standing order every month,but the fuckers used to guess your usage, which was always over estimated,then sting you with a huge fucking bill. i know i may be paying a couple of pence extra having a pre pay meter,its just i know where i am each week without having to start sweating over the next electric bill coming out of my bank.Peace brother


British gas can be real cunts when it comes to their estimated bills. For two years they were throgin really nice numbers at me, like £80-100 a quater etc, i happily paid it off, and such along period, i figured that was what it was always going to be like. So one quater they decided that they'd never orrectly taken my meter readings and that i owed them over £700 to be paid within 14 days. I was tempted to take it to court over negligence of duty or some such, it screwedd up my finances in a big way.


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 18, 2010)

tip top,i know what your saying mate.They did that to me and guess what, they put me on a pre payment meter until it was cleared.Then came and put my pre payment meter on a lower rate afterwards.At 7.45pm tonight i will know what it costs per hour to run a 600 watt hps and a 24 watt extractor.I will put up the results in a bit boys.Peace brothers


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2010)

With my bills i get X amount at rate A and after that the rest is charged at rate B, pretty much 11p or so last i recall.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

i just checked my meter and pressed the butten, it says, rate - 9.16 pence / kwh. what do you lot think bout that?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2010)

What am i supposed to think of that?  sounds about right i think.


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Sep 18, 2010)

Right boys for 1 x 600 watt per hour and one extractor i used £0.14p,my birds got the telly on as well watching fucking x factor,oh and the lamps on as well. Nas your rate is well cheap buddy.peace brothers


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

lol for a min i tought they were charging me 9 quid nearly had a heart attack, so 14p a min with the telling on n lamp lets make it about 10p thats like £1.20 a day on a 12/12, i would say that not bad at all, coz at the end we can get atleast 10oz aprox, so we r savings 100s of pounds rather then getting it from a dealer, ill pay that much for the bill all day long!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2010)

Exactly, depending on the scale of your grow (if you are worrying about offsetting costs then your grow is big enough ) then everything can be paid back in seconds. People moan about the price of nutes or a ph meter etc, yet you can sell one nug to a mate and cover that cost. Nowadays, soething my dealer will give me for £20, i'd just pull out of a jar and thow around, i can't not treat it as simply plant amtter once i've grown it, i can hpapily chuck buds in the bin and such.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Exactly, depending on the scale of your grow (if you are worrying about offsetting costs then your grow is big enough ) then everything can be paid back in seconds. People moan about the price of nutes or a ph meter etc, yet you can sell one nug to a mate and cover that cost. Nowadays, soething my dealer will give me for £20, i'd just pull out of a jar and thow around, i can't not treat it as simply plant amtter once i've grown it, i can hpapily chuck buds in the bin and such.


i agree 100% with you bro!


----------



## brock (Sep 18, 2010)

just got some stinky sticky blue cheese.

check the nips on that.

View attachment 1163621


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 19, 2010)

looks nice brock seems like some1 got abit lazy with the trimming tho? how much ja pay for it?


----------



## momclovin (Sep 19, 2010)

is any1 selling ounzes on here?????


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

momclovin said:


> is any1 selling ounzes on here?????


Hahahahaha!


----------



## momclovin (Sep 19, 2010)

is any1 selling ounzes on here?????


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

momclovin said:


> is any1 selling ounzes on here?????


are you right in your head?


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

momclovin said:


> is any1 selling ounzes on here?????


no worries, how many do u want, there's a discount if u ask more than 4 times.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is any one going to watch must be the music final in half hour ON SKY 1 ?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

cant get sky one bro lol! how is everyones ladies today all good i hope my fast bud is goin very well but should be finished buy now and dont no why they aint as iv seen other peoples finishing in 8weeks n mine are 8weeks today takes the piss but i looked at the triches on one n there 50% cloudy 50% amber but to me there no where near done they are only just getin read hairs buds look like they could fatten up alot more its wierd lol!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't have TV.


----------



## momclovin (Sep 19, 2010)

loool most ppl think this guys crazy bla bla bla. well fuck the police


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

no t.v. id go crazy lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

momclovin said:


> does any1 sell ounces here?


what the fu_k are you on man no! we grow to get high n not have to pay for shitty street weed do the same tit!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

Nowt worth watching on tele, load of shite, all of it, other than the inbetweeners. 

And what are you on about now momclovin? I saw that edit of a post. How silly...


----------



## momclovin (Sep 19, 2010)

hahah lol.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Nowt worth watching on tele, load of shite, all of it, other than the inbetweeners.
> 
> And what are you on about now momclovin? I saw that edit of a post. How silly...


what the fuks this dude on tip top lol?


----------



## momclovin (Sep 19, 2010)

wow. im sorry, didnt know u would have a heart attack over such a simple question


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

It's nothing to do with the complexity of the question, but the sheer stupidity of it


----------



## masterDB (Sep 19, 2010)

hi. i just finished my first grow with 125 watt cfl. the buds are kinda small, is this due to the tiny light power i had? i grew with bio bloom nutes aswell. it was in a compact space aswell.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

It can be any of 101 reasons, but yes, more likely than not there just wasn't enough light for them.


----------



## masterDB (Sep 19, 2010)

what kind of setup would you suggest to start getting bigger and better bud.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd say get a 400w hps  or a 600w  the power they use is not all that much in terms of cost, and will raise no suspicion, the heat output is fairly minimal and 100% explainable and such (basiaclly i'm saying that they're not going to get a warrant because of your heat or electricity when using one of these).

But it all depends on what space you have available, you mentioned it was a bit cramped. With something like a 400/600w HPS you'd need a fairly nice sizaed space to hang it in, and you'd need active ventilation for the light and cabinet, so it could possibly hamper any stealth you have going for you as a result of the added fans.


----------



## masterDB (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks a lot mate. for my next grow ill probs use a hps light, and try to get a bigger place to grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

If you can get away with it, get a tent, they look ace, i'd love to ditch my walk-in wardrobe for a propper tent. IT's just the stealth factor i have to be concerned with alas. (although still reading and reading and watching and reading up on this freeman stuff and i'm still very optimistic about coming out if it being a legit cannabis farmer )


----------



## momclovin (Sep 19, 2010)

wtf, no1 sells any of their grow?????????


----------



## brock (Sep 19, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> looks nice brock seems like some1 got abit lazy with the trimming tho? how much ja pay for it?



i know, aint got that much bush on it. its sticky as fuck. 3g for £20  amazing for this day and age.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

momclovin said:


> wtf, no1 sells any of their grow?????????


Apparently not. Next question.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

brock said:


> i know, aint got that much bush on it. its sticky as fuck. 3g for £20  amazing for this day and age.


mate you never see bud like that down my way and if u do its 10quid a g all the way!


----------



## masterDB (Sep 19, 2010)

you lot are doing well, around my area you get like 1.5-1.9 for £20,.


----------



## brock (Sep 19, 2010)

the deals have been shit recently but over the past few weeks the merch and wieghts have been getting better, lets hope its going back to the good old days were you knew what you were paying for and not getting bumped off with shit


----------



## brock (Sep 19, 2010)

masterDB said:


> you lot are doing well, around my area you get like 1.5-1.9 for £20,.


someone offered me a 1.4g for £20 and i laughed, asked him why he was selling 1.4's and he said because its cheese. i rang someone else and thats where i scored the 3g of blue ched


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

i dont think it will ever be like that again brock everyone just wants are money they dont give a shit do they lol


----------



## brock (Sep 19, 2010)

i know true true, im staying on this kid until his stash runs out, im getting my moneys worth of the 3 gramers


----------



## masterDB (Sep 19, 2010)

haha, if only i could do that around my area. every1 has the same stuff and around the same weight. its cuz oz's are going for high like 230, 250.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

brock said:


> i know true true, im staying on this kid until his stash runs out, im getting my moneys worth of the 3 gramers


yea i would make the most of it if i was u coz i bet it wont be there long it never is when its a nice bit lol


----------



## brock (Sep 19, 2010)

its only for a few more weeks the g-o-m is nearly ready.

View attachment 1165466View attachment 1165469View attachment 1165471View attachment 1165474View attachment 1165476View attachment 1165480View attachment 1165483View attachment 1165486View attachment 1165487View attachment 1165488


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

brock said:


> its only for a few more weeks the g-o-m is nearly ready.
> 
> View attachment 1165466View attachment 1165469View attachment 1165471View attachment 1165474View attachment 1165476View attachment 1165480View attachment 1165483View attachment 1165486View attachment 1165487View attachment 1165488


she is one frosty bitch bro nice job my fast bud will be done in 2weeks give or take lol cant wait!


----------



## brock (Sep 19, 2010)

i think that needs another 2 weeks maybe 3. then 2 weeks drying, 2 weeks curing and then its getting smoked   !!!!!!!!

im thinking of buying, fast bud or quick one seeds. iv made a little list of what i might buy from dr.hermans and there on it


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

fair play bro i do that but then change my mind lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2010)

How long left do you think (i know what it is, just curious to see how accurate our judgement is )

I must admit the new image shack threw me off and it's a litte large :/ my bad entirely i guess


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2010)

i duno bro 2weeks maybe 3 dependin on what sort of high you want!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 20, 2010)

afternoon peeps hows everyones ladies today all good i hope?


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 20, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> afternoon peeps hows everyones ladies today all good i hope?


Looking sorry for themselves lol had to cut 2 of my 4 main colas the other day because they got destroyed by heat as I left my flower cab door closed :s my bad

on the plus I got my 1st buds coming thru XD and no herming over the heat stress!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 20, 2010)

soz to hear that man bet u was blazed and forgot about it lol at least you dont need to start over bro


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> i duno bro 2weeks maybe 3 dependin on what sort of high you want!


It's somewhere between 4 and 5 on that one


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 20, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It's somewhere between 4 and 5 on that one


realy lol il stick to my miroscope lmao hows ur ladies bro


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2010)

Indeed, i always get fooled into thinking it's harvest time only to pick up the mic and find i've still some waiting to do.

My flowering cheese is going just great, maxed her out on Canna Boost (if anyone knows of a cheap alternative, of similar quality for hydro pleeeeeeease tell me) and she seems to be looking and doing jut great. The Sweettooth in the dwc is growing again, showed no signs of shock after her little escapade and should do just fine, i just hope that the coco still stuck in the roots won't go bad or owt. Then the vegging cheese is being supercropped everyday as she's too big and i've nowhere to put her. The sweettooth clone has rooted out nicely and i've a couple of DWC buckets to make up this evening. Other than that, got some money for a 600w, and i've got some mussels and a plaice in the fridge, so i'm happy today.


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 20, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> soz to hear that man bet u was blazed and forgot about it lol at least you dont need to start over bro


haha lol you'd think thats why I was so pissed cos I wasn't blazed


----------



## masterDB (Sep 20, 2010)

hi every1 i need some help. i have hung my plunts upside down in a dark room, which was quite well ventilated. now could you tell me what you usually to do next. as ive heard many ppl do different things. this is my first grow btw


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Just curious, could anyone do me a massive favour!

is this a guy or a girl, or not sexed yet?


(ignore those bits kinda half hanging off they are where i trimmed some leaves)

it's got some large puffy bits but I don't think they are balls, dont they protrude on stalks or some jazz?

it's a dirty sativa, Skunk haze to be precise, in hydro been on 12/12 for 2 weeks and 2 days now.

thanks for the help XD


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2010)

almost impossible to say from that picture. Might want to try a pic without the lights on as well, lights make everything orange and impossibly vague


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Aight will do tomorrow, lights out now XD

cheers dude!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Aight will do tomorrow, lights out now XD
> 
> cheers dude!


I'm stoned, and trying to work out whether it is growing left to right or right to left (stem thickness makes me think left to right ) and whether those are just two fan leaves growing off or whether those are two nodes? You want to be taking photo's where the node hits the stem ideally. Either way at 2 weeks 12/12 you'll know for sure any day now, i think mine took around 2-3 weeks normally.


----------



## nif (Sep 21, 2010)

hi need sum help growing ducth passion durban poison outdoors its been flowering 7 weeks today just want to know if i shoul leave it for the full 9 weeks or cut it down sooner as the weather getting bare cold????


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't help i'm afriad, i'm an indoor guy,. but as you say, it's starting to get mighty nipoy at night.

Impulse purchaes are great, now upto 1000w of HPS  woop


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I'm stoned, and trying to work out whether it is growing left to right or right to left (stem thickness makes me think left to right ) and whether those are just two fan leaves growing off or whether those are two nodes? You want to be taking photo's where the node hits the stem ideally. Either way at 2 weeks 12/12 you'll know for sure any day now, i think mine took around 2-3 weeks normally.


yeah they are fan leaves that I've kinda pruned off cos they burned...

its growing.. umm all over the place really Ive literally been tucking it between its main stem lol so its kinda knotted (but yeah left to right)

and Impulse buys are expensive lol my whole grow was an impulse buy :s my bad but its a rewarding hobby XD


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 21, 2010)

hello peeps fast bud is lookin good how much longer do you recon till they will be done people so i can start flushin there fattin up quite nice now cant wait till harvest lol sorry peeps i forgot to rotate the piks again lol


----------



## milllerboy (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys quick question u maybe able to answer for me. Purchased a lowlife auto ak47 and it hasnt germinated it cost me £9 to! If i contact piknmix seeds will they replace it or is that a bad idea? Cheers.


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 21, 2010)

lookin nice petey! XD

and as for pick and mix seeds, I've never used them but it couldn't hurt to contact them... most people will only replace them if they arrive cracked, not if they fail to germinate. You might get an e-mail back saying we dont condone the germination of these seeds and cannot refund you for breaking the law etc (they have to really cause otherwise they are seen to support germination, when legally they aren't allowed)

and they could put it down to personal error so they can say its not their fault.

However aparently Nirvana replace if they dont germinate cos its legal where they are based so they are allowed to or some jazz like that.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 21, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> lookin nice petey! XD
> 
> and as for pick and mix seeds, I've never used them but it couldn't hurt to contact them... most people will only replace them if they arrive cracked, not if they fail to germinate. You might get an e-mail back saying we dont condone the germination of these seeds and cannot refund you for breaking the law etc (they have to really cause otherwise they are seen to support germination, when legally they aren't allowed)
> 
> ...


glad to hear that as i just bought 10 AK48 of nirvana seeds, im hoping there all good. Do you have to order directly from the site to send them back?
Been on that pick n mix site aswell looks good but all i was thinking what if they dont germ ,its not likely that 10 wont but 1 might of each..hmmm ..
hope your ak 47 germs MBoy..


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 21, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hello peeps fast bud is lookin good how much longer do you recon till they will be done people so i can start flushin there fattin up quite nice now cant wait till harvest lol sorry peeps i forgot to rotate the piks again lol


I'm suing you for Stiff neck sydrome!!! 

Buds looking good though, cant say how long aint worked with autos , look at hairs or trichs which ever suits you or the market..
ps.
Wait till them hairs start receding back in to the bud,should look bumpy if thats the right expresion..


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 21, 2010)

iv had a look at my pre pay meter and it says 0 16.43pence per klw thats pritty high dont you think? an thank matchbox


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 21, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I'm suing you for Stiff neck sydrome!!!
> 
> Buds looking good though, cant say how long aint worked with autos , look at hairs or trichs which ever suits you or the market..
> ps.
> Wait till them hairs start receding back in to the bud,should look bumpy if thats the right expresion..


lol soz bro totaly forgot to rotate! thanks man


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> yeah they are fan leaves that I've kinda pruned off cos they burned...
> 
> its growing.. umm all over the place really Ive literally been tucking it between its main stem lol so its kinda knotted (but yeah left to right)
> 
> and Impulse buys are expensive lol my whole grow was an impulse buy :s my bad but its a rewarding hobby XD


Haha, my purchase often go a little bit over the top. For example i ahd never grown hydro before, didn't know if it would be the idea medium, but bought 100 rockwool cubes and 100L of clay pebbles anyways, set me back over a hundred once i'd had my fun. Managed to grab a nice dual spectrum 600w maxibright ipac bundle for just under £100 which iddn't seem to bad. Have had to settle with using cooltubes though, no idea reflector available for the space i have. Tis gonna be fun though!


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, my purchase often go a little bit over the top. For example i ahd never grown hydro before, didn't know if it would be the idea medium, but bought 100 rockwool cubes and 100L of clay pebbles anyways, set me back over a hundred once i'd had my fun. Managed to grab a nice dual spectrum 600w maxibright ipac bundle for just under £100 which iddn't seem to bad. Have had to settle with using cooltubes though, no idea reflector available for the space i have. Tis gonna be fun though!


I ALMOST did that with a 70l bag of perlite and 70l of vermiculite  and now I wanna go DWC lol gonna go staples when I get paid cos they have 60l file storage boxes with lids and stuff goin for about £12

 and now I want to try some airpots XD


----------



## milllerboy (Sep 21, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> glad to hear that as i just bought 10 AK48 of nirvana seeds, im hoping there all good. Do you have to order directly from the site to send them back?
> Been on that pick n mix site aswell looks good but all i was thinking what if they dont germ ,its not likely that 10 wont but 1 might of each..hmmm ..
> hope your ak 47 germs MBoy..


Well dose any1 have any germ tips? I always use the plate wet paper towl and cling film method and its worked for every seed i have ever germed including my onyx that i have germed along with this ak but maybe my ak needs a kick with a different method?


----------



## brock (Sep 21, 2010)

right people i have now plants going now. the soil plant just died, and the aero one never showed itself. 

iv been checking out the new dr.hermens catalouge and made a little list, can you guys give me a hand picking my next seeds.

royal queen seeds, Easy Bud 3 fem auto, seed to bud 56 days £18
royal queen seeds, Quick One 3 fem auto, seed to bud 56 days £21
sweet seeds, Big Devil 3 fem auto, seed to bud 42 days £25
sweet seeds, Fast Bud 3 fem auto, seed to bud 35 days £21
sweet seeds, Speed Devil 3 fem auto, seed to bud 35 days £24
samsara seeds, Super Sonic Crystal Storm 3 fem auto, seed to bud 63 days £18
advanced seeds, Low Girl 3 fem auto, seed to bud 60 days £9
advanced seeds, Sweet Dwarf 3 fem auto, seed to bud 60 days £9
advanced seeds, Top 69 3 fem auto, seed to bud 69 days £10
dinafem, Fruit Auto 5 fem auto, seed to bud 65 days £23
dinafem, Road Runner 2 5 fem auto, seed to bud 70 days £28
nirvana, Short Ryder 5 fem auto, seed to bud 63 days £27

im thinking: fast bud, speed devil, low girl, sweet dwarf.

all advice = +rep


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't advise on any of those i'm afraid  Just back from the dealer, and gah, know why i started growing, apprently they're 2.2g eigths, but each one is smaller than my pinkie, and about as far from dry as i could describe without saying it's living cannabis. Bah!

Anyhoo, looks like i'll be getting booted off here before too long, seems unless we agree to give some random company our email addresses our accounts are being deleted.


----------



## brock (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Can't advise on any of those i'm afraid  Just back from the dealer, and gah, know why i started growing, apprently they're 2.2g eigths, but each one is smaller than my pinkie, and about as far from dry as i could describe without saying it's living cannabis. Bah!
> 
> Anyhoo, looks like i'll be getting booted off here before too long, seems unless we agree to give some random company our email addresses our accounts are being deleted.


ok thanks man, im thinking of the fast bud & speed devil just for the fact that the minimum time they will be ready is 35 days.

iv rang everyone i knew no-one answered, and my mate rang a mate who rang a mate who you me a bud, its a 2.1g dry out of the bag (a trick in l'pool is weigh it in the bag why its slightly damp, and use bigger sacks) nice haze dont know what strain tho.

looks like il be getting deleted then


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

From everything i've read, 35 day harvest is a load of lies. I've never seen a strain that can be harvested at less than 7 and even then they should be given 8

It's a piss take though innit. I was chatting with his sister while i got sorte out and he's been pushing her to sell everything at £10 a gram, £10 a gram at this stage in it's drying, as much of a mate as he is, i feel i should clobber him one (although i guess seeing as there has been a big drought these past fw weeks, everyones probably been racing from demand to get something, anything outta the door so i can respect it on some level). still, 2 average size joints for £20 is bollocks! Luckily money means nothing  It's the knowledge of what you shoudl have got that is the annoyance. Think i'll start trading him e-cheese clones for eights in future.

Dunno what's going on with the forums of late, first insistence on having twitter ability, and now forcing us to register our emails to a random on-line publication site, feck it, i don't got no medical magical paperwork!

edit: http://tagwalk.com/site/rollitup.org

I don't use twitter, but how compromising is it? reason i ask is because the people that tweeted the tweets on the right hand column, well, the tweet username does not appear in the linked thread. Load of cunty bollocks if ya ask me, i'm staying wellll lear


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 21, 2010)

brock said:


> ok thanks man, im thinking of the fast bud & speed devil just for the fact that the minimum time they will be ready is 35 days.
> 
> iv rang everyone i knew no-one answered, and my mate rang a mate who rang a mate who you me a bud, its a 2.1g dry out of the bag (a trick in l'pool is weigh it in the bag why its slightly damp, and use bigger sacks) nice haze dont know what strain tho.
> 
> looks like il be getting deleted then


 yea 35days thats bull bro my fast bud took 35days to start flowering lol there on week 8 now and still need anuva 2weeks so they will be a bout 10weeks or 70days before they finish lol soz bro if only there was a strain that finished in 35days hey


----------



## brock (Sep 21, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> yea 35days thats bull bro my fast bud took 35days to start flowering lol there on week 8 now and still need anuva 2weeks so they will be a bout 10weeks or 70days before they finish lol soz bro if only there was a strain that finished in 35days hey


ahhhhhh fuck it then, i might go for quick one, short ryder & low girl


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 21, 2010)

nivarna have stoped sellin short ryder coz they dont autoflower so i wouldnt bother with them bro soz again ur not havein much luck are ya brov


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 21, 2010)

Not sure about lowriders or any autos , confused as how they manage to auto flower!! the auto versions taste the same as the real? Whats the best yeild anyones got off autos or lowriders..
*
Here we go again!!*

everythings back up and running now, gave the room a clean and hot box treatment.Added a few more pots to the room ,ill post some new pics tommorrow also added another 600wtt light:

4 x 600hps
5 x 20ltr dwc bubblers
1 x 90ltr dwc with 2 pots instead of one
1 x 20ltr soil
4 x 11ltr soil

Going to add a 2 more chronic plants as soon as there ready ,one soil and 1 dwc.
Got some brown furry roots in one of my bubblers ,the plant look stunted.I've gave it a dose of microbial to deal with it,should i buy some benifical bacteria to add after i finish using this as it kills all life forms in the water? If so how long after? 

has anyone used dutch pro take root- explode or multi total? Got some samples free but it dont say any% of npk or any ingrediants so im a bit wary to use it.
Ive just popped an A.Strawberry haze plus 2 AK48s from greenhouse and nirvana seeds.


----------



## greenpotteruk (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi folks  I'm a noob to both this site and growing but after smoking for over 30 years and getting sick & p'd off with crap deals, crap weed & problems keeping a regular supply i've decided to grow my own. I've built a grow box approx 2x2x4 feet and fitted it with a 250w eurowing reflector & son-t plus lamp. I took a cutting from a friends female plant, had it growing in the garden for about a month and now have it in my grow box. Seems to be going ok apart from some browning of the lower leafs. I don't know what strain of plant it is but hope to do some cloning from it in the next week or so and maybe later on try buying some seeds of choice. 
So i guess now i'd better do some reading up on this site and get things right. Any tips will be very welcome.
Happy daze ahead (I hope)


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> almost impossible to say from that picture. Might want to try a pic without the lights on as well, lights make everything orange and impossibly vague


one word... "Balls"

Killed the bastard XD replaced with a couple CM clones

and greenpotteruk! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## brock (Sep 22, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> nivarna have stoped sellin short ryder coz they dont autoflower so i wouldnt bother with them bro soz again ur not havein much luck are ya brov


fucking shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any tips on what to get on the list then???


----------



## masterDB (Sep 22, 2010)

its a bad idea because your not ment to germinate in the first place due to laws, and for that reasons they wont replace it. ive bought a few seeds from pickandmix and they germinated fine


----------



## gazza0312 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello im a new grower just wondering what an ideal size to turn them would be in feet or inches thanks , i got told about a foot and a half !!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 22, 2010)

brock said:


> fucking shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any tips on what to get on the list then???


id try la diva or divola have a look about bro there 7 to 8 week strains bud


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

gazza0312 said:


> Hello im a new grower just wondering what an ideal size to turn them would be in feet or inches thanks , i got told about a foot and a half !!


They'll double or tripple in size so you want to go 12/12 when they are large/s,mall enough to fit your spae requirements, but also not too large that your light is no longer effective on the lower half of the plant.


----------



## brock (Sep 22, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> id try la diva or divola have a look about bro there 7 to 8 week strains bud


i was looking at il diablo and il diva


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 22, 2010)

iv seen a couple of grows and there finishing in about 8weeks bro. im guna do a s.o.g with them 8 of each worth a shot as la divas a blueberry cross love it lol


----------



## stebud (Sep 22, 2010)

whats weed ?? haha


----------



## lynchy (Sep 23, 2010)

like rockin horse shite round here £2oo oz min not good!!!
i just put my plants in a 1 sqmtr tent 400w light and new leafs are curling upwards really bad i got them on 18/6 had them in conservatory for 1 week then moved to tent using plant magic soil and ferts 24hr stood tap water any ideas to curl and wil they turn male due to moving?? 
will post pics l8r but any idea on curl???


----------



## lynchy (Sep 23, 2010)

oh and they are still green no yellow and in in tent now for 4days not many leafs yet either???


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 23, 2010)

it might be heat bro if ur leave are curlin up


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 23, 2010)

lynchy said:


> like rockin horse shite round here £2oo oz min not good!!!
> i just put my plants in a 1 sqmtr tent 400w light and new leafs are curling upwards really bad i got them on 18/6 had them in conservatory for 1 week then moved to tent using plant magic soil and ferts 24hr stood tap water any ideas to curl and wil they turn male due to moving??
> will post pics l8r but any idea on curl???


hey mate. you need to give us more info what light is it ex hps/mh? what reflector is the light in? have you got a fan in the tent for air sirc? fan for out take? how old r ur plants? how much n how often r u using ferts and wich ferts are u using right now on them? all the answers with pics u should get the answer


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it the tips, or the whole leaves which are curling? I've found my curling leaves are normally due to a rapid change in environemnt (hot to cold, humid to dry etc)


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 23, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Is it the tips, or the whole leaves which are curling? I've found my curling leaves are normally due to a rapid change in environemnt (hot to cold, humid to dry etc)


was wondering about that some of mine done same but dont think it hurt em though


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> was wondering about that some of mine done same but dont think it hurt em though


With mine, the tips that had curled, uncurled, bbut every single one died within days, just the sections of the leavs that had curled though, the plant grew on just fine. Has happened twice in a row now, which happened directly when moving the clone from a heated 100% humid prop to a dwc tub, just don't think it liked the sudden change one bit


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 23, 2010)

Aright room.. 
Just finished making my first piece of hash using the bubble bags and ice method.Took ages as i had only arm power to work with , say 1hr plus mixing. Whats the best way to dry it out? Does it look any good? whats it supposed to smell like? 

last pic shows the three diff layers i got, i used the 5 bag one but didnt use the catcher . (didnt see the instructions till to late) only 1-4.





3-2-1 in that order ,1 was the largest , 3 the smallest..


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Aright room..
> 
> Just finished making my first piece of hash using the bubble bags and ice method.Took ages as i had only arm power to work with , say 1hr plus mixing. Whats the best way to dry it out? Does it look any good? whats it supposed to smell like?
> 
> ...


 shit dre how much triming do u use and mine turned out green last time i done it any ideas lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the colour mught be todo with the state of the trim prior to hashifying. First batch of gumby i did (cheap mans bubble bag hash haha) it came out nice and brown, it was from dry trim, last time around i used frozen wet trim, and it came out bright green which was rather alarming, but then as it dried off it started to change to that light brown.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 24, 2010)

mine was wierd bro coz the finest mesh on mine came out like sqidgy black but the other 2bags came out bright green just like plant matter and that was after freezin my leaves. but i dont think my trimmins was all that good as a was in a rush lol to inpationt lmao


----------



## Zootime (Sep 24, 2010)

Just been over to the comunist state of uk420, they banned me and delated my post's without reason LOL if you dont agree with them then your not welcome over there. uk420 = The Nazi Party

I beleive their are some good members their, i myself am from the UK, but the people moderating have their head so far up their ass, and ban you for the smallest of things.

if you dare to question the MODS who btw know everything there is know about marijuana and its growing problems-you get banned and the same applies if you dare disagree with any of the clique that is uk420.

I suggest we stick to Rollitup.org (a much more fair, chilled site). And stay away from uk420.com run by the dictator grass named Joolz.

THEY ARE WANKERS!.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Zootime said:


> Just been over to the comunist state of uk420, they banned me and delated my post's without reason LOL if you dont agree with them then your not welcome over there. uk420 = The Nazi Party
> 
> I beleive their are some good members their, i myself am from the UK, but the people moderating have their head so far up their ass, and ban you for the smallest of things.
> 
> ...


Never been there other than from google search results. Don't think RIU is this magic cloud land though, it seems that unless we agree to let the powers behind rollitup.org pass on/sell on our personal details, then our accounts are being deleted. (and i've had plenty of ban threats here simply because i earnestly questioned a mods opinion 

Petey, my trimming is always the worst looked after stuff, just elft out in the open for days etc, no reason i shouldn't store it as i would bud but i just get lazy ha
ha. Been temptped by some bubble bags recently (this first scrog is gonna heva lot of fluff at the bottom as it grew too damned much) so am interested in making some propper hash instead of my botch job attempts haha. Most official bubblebag links and such i've found seem to be asking near £100 or above which i couldn't understand, are they just "branded" versions of the £30 lot you see on ebay or are you really paying for the quality?


----------



## Zootime (Sep 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Never been there other than from google search results. Don't think RIU is this magic cloud land though, it seems that unless we agree to let the powers behind rollitup.org pass on/sell on our personal details, then our accounts are being deleted. (and i've had plenty of ban threats here simply because i earnestly questioned a mods opinion


 Who would they be giving our details to, and why?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a thread made by the admin. Basically the rIU servers cannot handle sending out a newsletter to every account, so they are contracting a very big advertising company to handle the email newsletters. They are then as a result going to use the opportunity to "prune the forum" of these dead accounts even though with the newsletters ebing sent from another server, it doesn't really matter if these accounts are still active. They say though that unless you agree to hae your email released to this company, then your account is gone. Doesn't matter if you don't want the newsletter or not (would make sense to actively subscribe to it, not by default, this would have removed this entire issue on it's own) if you don't do it you get the boot as they can't be arsed to go through keeping individual accounts. Coupled with the admins insistence on getting twitter added, the digg link ability etc, theya re after advertising money, whether this is a vaild need, or just they feel like more money, not for me to say (i know if it's because they require the money, they could simply fix the elite members subscription)

I have no issue with giving them a fake email address, but i won't out of principal, a. because i should not be forced into doing this under threat of deletion and b. becauise where is the common sense in doing all this up to lose some fake accounts on the RIU server, when the means to do it is to promote users to create a false account on some guys mail server instead.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 24, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> shit dre how much triming do u use and mine turned out green last time i done it any ideas lol?


 I used all the trim from my grow room(check link) this my first time so i cant give any advice on this one, smokes ok not as i remembered
though ,not as harsh or head hurting..



tip top toker said:


> I think the colour mught be todo with the state of the trim prior to hashifying. First batch of gumby i did (cheap mans bubble bag hash haha) it came out nice and brown, it was from dry trim, last time around i used frozen wet trim, and it came out bright green which was rather alarming, but then as it dried off it started to change to that light brown.



Didn't know you could freeze, i left mine out just turned it 3-4 times(once) a day..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, on the whole it seems that freezing the trim beforehand is advised. The theory is that the trichomes and trichome heads are frozen prior to going in the water so once you start agitating in the ice, the ice immediately starts to break all of the heads off cleanly. Only tried frozen and non frozen once each and both were learning attempts at hash, so relaly can't comment on that for myself.


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I used all the trim from my grow room(check link) this my first time so i cant give any advice on this one, smokes ok not as i remembered
> though ,not as harsh or head hurting..
> 
> fair play bro so how much hash did you get man? u dint freeze them and u dried them out i thourght that when u made bubble bag hash you dint dry the leave but it still worked so fair ONE lol!


----------



## Zootime (Sep 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> There is a thread made by the admin. Basically the rIU servers cannot handle sending out a newsletter to every account, so they are contracting a very big advertising company to handle the email newsletters. They are then as a result going to use the opportunity to "prune the forum" of these dead accounts even though with the newsletters ebing sent from another server, it doesn't really matter if these accounts are still active. They say though that unless you agree to hae your email released to this company, then your account is gone. Doesn't matter if you don't want the newsletter or not (would make sense to actively subscribe to it, not by default, this would have removed this entire issue on it's own) if you don't do it you get the boot as they can't be arsed to go through keeping individual accounts. Coupled with the admins insistence on getting twitter added, the digg link ability etc, theya re after advertising money, whether this is a vaild need, or just they feel like more money, not for me to say (i know if it's because they require the money, they could simply fix the elite members subscription)
> 
> I have no issue with giving them a fake email address, but i won't out of principal, a. because i should not be forced into doing this under threat of deletion and b. becauise where is the common sense in doing all this up to lose some fake accounts on the RIU server, when the means to do it is to promote users to create a false account on some guys mail server instead.


Wow that sucks dude... have u heard of this forum? http://mrnice.nl/forum/showthread.php? seems pretty chill. If shit hits the fan here maybe we could go there.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Cheese (l) Sweettooth (r) You can see lots of leaf damage on the sweettooth, this is not nutes or anything, this is just the area of the leaves that curled up on themselves when they had an environmental shock, all the areas died but the plant is quite quite healthy 





The scrog that as of a week ago took up the whole cab, has now been squished and squeezed into the corner, not the best situation but it'll do for now i guess 





Second Cheese scrogg about to take off (well only went in today so give it a week or so )





Sweettooth, rather precarious, a dwc tub balanced on the edge of a table and very very unstable bendable scrog frame  It's been hella supercropped tonight, so needs to heal, idea being it will be based off to the side but grow sideways underneath the light





Not greatest shot but here's one of the many colas, nom 






I'm getting to that stage a week or two before harvest where i'm just fighitn myself not to convince myself that a branch isn't nearly ready and could be chopped to tide me by, haha, bad TTT!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Whoaaaa, controlling physical animals with my computer cursor when stoned kinda amuses me


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 24, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> fair play bro so how much hash did you get man? u dint freeze them and u dried them out i thourght that when u made bubble bag hash you dint dry the leave but it still worked so fair ONE lol!


didnt weigh it up you konw,i only was told to try some damp and some dry buy the man in the shop did it all bone dry in the end.View attachment 1175952View attachment 1175957

TTT grows lookin good , dont be tempted bro ,wait it out!! It be harder buds and better overall than early, Ive done it myselfa few times..

Heres the room back in action..
Going to have a few more pots/lights in there this time, its all cheese except for one unknown plant and re-veg s.s haze.


List:
4x 11ltr soil cheese
1x 20ltr soil cheese
1x 90ltr dwc tub 2x cheese
4x 20ltr dwc /cheese/1 unknown
my chronics seeds are doing ok i put them in the big rom and they suffered a littleso there back in the cutts room.My Arjan's strawberry haze and AK48 have popped up now, trying out some root riot cubes not liking them at the mo prefer my peat pellets.


----------



## da55ad (Sep 25, 2010)

these are a week in to flowering my mate recons im flowering to early veged for 3 weeks theres also some leaves turning yellow and some of the leaves are curling to fingers this started as it been gettin cold the ec in the tank is about 1.0-1.2 so dont think its nute burn any info apreciated


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Cheese (l) Sweettooth (r) You can see lots of leaf damage on the sweettooth, this is not nutes or anything, this is just the area of the leaves that curled up on themselves when they had an environmental shock, all the areas died but the plant is quite quite healthy


What's that white stuff at the bottom of the propagator?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Normally i control myself dr green, but this time there looks to be so much, with another harvest only 4 weeks after this oe, that i can afford a single branch quite easily, just can't be bothered because it always ends up a naff smoke, got some pay so gonna pop over the town and pick up a bag for tonight.

The stuff at the bottom of the prop is ust a spreader mat, just absorbs water beneath it, meaning that the rockwool cube can leach the water to a slight extent, also keeps the rockwool from simply cooking on some hot plastic. Need a new one, this ones covered in mould 

And cheers zoo(forget second half of name) i've signed up with MNS Forums, they seem like a nice bunch of people.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 25, 2010)

hi peeps, just wondered if anybody has ever had an extractor fan die on them and their plants get toasted or do these inline fans die slowly so you get a warning?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Never had one die, but from experience with fans (i have a vague understanding of the eletrical hoohar but not enough to pen it out) they will simply fail, rather than drop in their efficiency until dying. It's one of those things i have realised i should keep a backup of, suhc as a spare bulb for the HPS etc.


----------



## Tylashe (Sep 25, 2010)

i have like five marjiuna plantz growin on dha side of my house and i dnt kno what tha hell 2 do................i need help!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Cut them down. You obviously have an idea of what you'd like to do with them if you created the account and post


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

went to dr.heremans with my list and the fella said you dont want autos there a waste of time, money, effort. because they dont grow in the 56days like the company will tell you they do its more like 74 days and because of that you might aswell just go for a feminized, you have 7 days germing, 14 vegging and 57 flowering/budding which equals to 78 days, so for the extra 4 days you might aswell get a feminized strain and get double the plant and double the yield.

so i went for dinafem critical+


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

Tylashe said:


> i have like five marjiuna plantz growin on dha side of my house and i dnt kno what tha hell 2 do................i need help!!!!!


let them grow, cut them up, dry them out and they smoke them


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like spot on advice  I've no gripe against auto's, just never understood them in any way, the only differences i see are that you reg/fem are cheaper on the electricity and that you have to change a dial on a timer just once during the 2-3 month grow. And the yield is a very big positive 

I just noticed, dr green! what has happened to that spliff! Think you need a bit more practice, roll up another one i say, it's win win!  (s'all good though, may just be intentional, i know folk that crush up their rizzla prior to rolling, and if it's just learning, then why, took me years and years to get a smokable spliff out of my hands. Always resorted to getting someone else to roll.

Ah, spliff, fucking love that word, much better than a fucking 'zoot' as seems to be the lingo on the street these days. And talking of streets, went back to my main dealer, guy who sold me the junk last time around (once it dried it knocked my face into the ashtray though) and he tried to pass off a half ounce of fluffy wet popcorn as dry primo for £100. I told his mammy to appologise but fuck that i'll try elsewhere  So just a lump of the flatmates hash and some stella tonight alas.


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like spot on advice  I've no gripe against auto's, just never understood them in any way, the only differences i see are that you reg/fem are cheaper on the electricity and that you have to change a dial on a timer just once during the 2-3 month grow. And the yield is a very big positive
> 
> I just noticed, dr green! what has happened to that spliff! Think you need a bit more practice, roll up another one i say, it's win win!  (s'all good though, may just be intentional, i know folk that crush up their rizzla prior to rolling, and if it's just learning, then why, took me years and years to get a smokable spliff out of my hands. Always resorted to getting someone else to roll.
> 
> Ah, spliff, fucking love that word, much better than a fucking 'zoot' as seems to be the lingo on the street these days. And talking of streets, went back to my main dealer, guy who sold me the junk last time around (once it dried it knocked my face into the ashtray though) and he tried to pass off a half ounce of fluffy wet popcorn as dry primo for £100. I told his mammy to appologise but fuck that i'll try elsewhere  So just a lump of the flatmates hash and some stella tonight alas.


cant complain, i went in with a queiry, he gave me sound information and an alternitive. they do know there shit in dr.hermans cant knock them at all.

just think how many names there is for cannabis and spliffs. cannabis, weed, bush, marijuana, mj, marley, bud, green, skunk.......... joint, spliff, zoot, reefer, jigga, doobie, doofer.........

i saw may main dealer randomly today, he aint had bud in months and i asked him if he had anything he said i got 5 for myself before but il do you one if you want (which was pretty decent of him) nice fat sack of blue cheese, then saw another lad i know and got a cheese of him then went the chippy over the road before and the delivery driver showed me a fat sack of cheese and told me to get on him, so if i get a delivery i can get a sack aswell 

my mates are going to town, my birds in the room with her mates getting ready to goto a party and im staying in so im smoking a shit load of that 40 bud tonight, just got the new howard marks book today so might read that why i have peace and quiet


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

I love when peeps head out and leave the house nice and peaceful for a few hours, they normally come abck and find me slit eyed and rewatching trailerboys at far to high a level of volumE  FUCK OFF WITH THE GUNS ALREADY!

Sounds like you've got some great hookups, my guy simplys sells "kush mate, yeah, it's kush mate" (don't doubt it is kush, looks like it, just well, there are a few, and the one i moke the other night, i really really want to learn what it was). The reason he's got such shit atm is that there has been a big drought of late in this city and it's only just come abck on the market, only dealers, well they are dealers for a reason most of the time, and most of the time that reason is cus they're a bit thick, and as such it doesn't occur to him that if he accepts wet bud from the grower, he must sell wet bud to make his money back, and as such earn a shit shit reputation, doesn't figure, he thinks he's doing great cus he's the only one with weed haha, i made sure to explain this to his mum while i was over her house earlier


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I love when peeps head out and leave the house nice and peaceful for a few hours, they normally come abck and find me slit eyed and rewatching trailerboys at far to high a level of volumE  FUCK OFF WITH THE GUNS ALREADY!
> 
> Sounds like you've got some great hookups, my guy simplys sells "kush mate, yeah, it's kush mate" (don't doubt it is kush, looks like it, just well, there are a few, and the one i moke the other night, i really really want to learn what it was). The reason he's got such shit atm is that there has been a big drought of late in this city and it's only just come abck on the market, only dealers, well they are dealers for a reason most of the time, and most of the time that reason is cus they're a bit thick, and as such it doesn't occur to him that if he accepts wet bud from the grower, he must sell wet bud to make his money back, and as such earn a shit shit reputation, doesn't figure, he thinks he's doing great cus he's the only one with weed haha, i made sure to explain this to his mum while i was over her house earlier


thats the good thing about dealers in liverpool man if they wouldnt smoke it they wont buy it. 

but the bad thing is the lack of choice but then again beggers cant be chooses, when ever you ring anyone its cheese, cheese and cheese the odd person will get a super silver haze in but as soon as thats gone its cheese, cheese, cheese. iv got a dealer who just gets merch from the grey area but he aint answered in a few days


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Is that as in the Amsterdam grey area? Great place!


----------



## brock (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Is that as in the Amsterdam grey area? Great place!


yep!!!!!!!!!!!  i dont know how he gets it but a mate of mine whos saw him for years says he knows someone who knows someone who knows someone in the grey area coffeeshop he buys bulk of him and then gets it back sorts it out and the lad we ring gets hold of some ozs £260 2.2g bags, amazingly potent tho


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Man, i'd eat my own shoes before i paid out £260 for an ounce, great as it may be. I just can't justify that kind of money on one ounce over what it could buy in a supermarket. I could buy so much grub for that i'd forget i didn't have weed haha. £180 is pretty much my limit for a ounce and even then i need either some heavy convincing or a really crap day at work


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 25, 2010)

hey boys. i hope one of you boys can help us out, i want to top my plant for 2 to 4 tops. i heard i should top after 5th node. so the plant can take the toping is that right?

any way i want to top now and wondering wich node to cut one for good results keeping in my im a first time grower. p.s the plant is on its 6 node just growing

should i cut at number 1 or 2 or higher

thanks
View attachment 1177408


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

I think that either would work. They all seem to be well established an uniform, if cutting at 2 then i'd just lop the bottom two off so you retain the 4 main tops. Nowadays if i top, i just let it grow a bit and then top it wherever, the plant tends to know what's what and just do as it needs to do.


----------



## brock (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Man, i'd eat my own shoes before i paid out £260 for an ounce, great as it may be. I just can't justify that kind of money on one ounce over what it could buy in a supermarket. I could buy so much grub for that i'd forget i didn't have weed haha. £180 is pretty much my limit for a ounce and even then i need either some heavy convincing or a really crap day at work


to right man, we need it to be like it was back in the day, but we all know that aint gonna happen. remember when a sack of weed was weighed up and you never got less than 2.5g, an ounce was £120 and if you bought more than 3 in 1 go you got them for £100 each. even rockys gone up in price man £65 for an ounce.

init you could go the asda spend £200 on scran, bevvies and dvds, then spend the other 60 notes on 3 decent sacks and still have a better time smoking it.

but dealers know these days they can bag up to 2.2g and leave it abit damp and we will buy it


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 26, 2010)

Tylashe said:


> i have like five marjiuna plantz growin on dha side of my house and i dnt kno what tha hell 2 do................i need help!!!!!


This is your first and only post? Right.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

brock said:


> to right man, we need it to be like it was back in the day, but we all know that aint gonna happen. remember when a sack of weed was weighed up and you never got less than 2.5g, an ounce was £120 and if you bought more than 3 in 1 go you got them for £100 each. even rockys gone up in price man £65 for an ounce.
> 
> init you could go the asda spend £200 on scran, bevvies and dvds, then spend the other 60 notes on 3 decent sacks and still have a better time smoking it.
> 
> but dealers know these days they can bag up to 2.2g and leave it abit damp and we will buy it


I've only been smoking 5 years, but in that time i've seen it change like you say. When i first started buying, it was 2.8 guaranteed, then it dropped to 2.5, then 2.4, then 2.2 and now he's selling at £10 a gram, at which price he can go sod himself. I had had the good intention of moving a few ounces to him for a tonne a piece, but he's not the type to turn around and return any favours back so sod it. Everything about weed is a game of profit these days, even the americans and their medical are selling at extortionate prices "because of the hard work and effort involved". It's such a sad situation. 

I'm beginning to think i might have to go pick something anything up today, this hash, well, it's shite, utter garbage.

It''s sunday though, and i just installed the new worms game, yay  takes me right back to my youth


----------



## brock (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I've only been smoking 5 years, but in that time i've seen it change like you say. When i first started buying, it was 2.8 guaranteed, then it dropped to 2.5, then 2.4, then 2.2 and now he's selling at £10 a gram, at which price he can go sod himself. I had had the good intention of moving a few ounces to him for a tonne a piece, but he's not the type to turn around and return any favours back so sod it. Everything about weed is a game of profit these days, even the americans and their medical are selling at extortionate prices "because of the hard work and effort involved". It's such a sad situation.
> 
> I'm beginning to think i might have to go pick something anything up today, this hash, well, it's shite, utter garbage.
> 
> It''s sunday though, and i just installed the new worms game, yay  takes me right back to my youth


the things with drugs is anyone call sell, and they weigh it upto whatever they want and chrage whatever they want and they will always have custom.

im going to get high allday, start reading the howard marks book and germ one of the critical+ later.

ha ha ha i havent played that game in years


----------



## gazza0312 (Sep 26, 2010)

has anybody used the pant feeds called biobizz? just wondering if it is any good and if anybody got good results? anybody got any good ideas when i should turn my plants there all at about 15 inches tall so far also im looking for good yield so i dont want to turn them to big or to small the strain im growing is diesel, ice and superskunk thanks ppl


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

brock said:


> the things with drugs is anyone call sell, and they weigh it upto whatever they want and chrage whatever they want and they will always have custom.
> 
> im going to get high allday, start reading the howard marks book and germ one of the critical+ later.
> 
> ha ha ha i havent played that game in years


Yeah man, and they all work on the assumptionn that you don't own a set of scales and work on bag appeal (where's frollitup when you need him haha). Each time i get a deal i weigh it up (or did until i mated my scales with a pint of stella) and then get straight on the horn to the guy. Normally end up with a "alright mate, i'll chuck a gram on next time around" or "mate, your scales must be wrong, mine say that a 2p weighs 7g, what about yours?" "7g.." 

He's a sound guy though, just chatted and it's all been drying out nicely overnight so i'm gonna pop over and have a goosey at it.

And yes, worms is great, although playing against the coputer while sober can get dull quick.



gazza0312 said:


> has anybody used the pant feeds called biobizz? just wondering if it is any good and if anybody got good results? anybody got any good ideas when i should turn my plants there all at about 15 inches tall so far also im looking for good yield so i dont want to turn them to big or to small the strain im growing is diesel, ice and superskunk thanks ppl


Biobizz is a great organic product, i got some really impressive results from my first grow, was expecting failure but got well over 2 ounces a plant to my surprise. Your plants will oduble or tripple in height during flowering so switch to 12/12 in accordance with your available height. Should they get too tall you can use certain techniques such as tying down, supercropping etc to keep them at a desired height.


----------



## brock (Sep 26, 2010)

ha ha ha i know what you mean man.

my mates just been to see his mate who grows for his own smoke but does a couple of plants to knock out, it dried on friday so iv just scored some, i shouldnt of really because i still have shit loads from last night but its lovely and cured, 3.2g bag of bubble cheese 

i use to have worms armagedon on my old phone use to love playing it when i was in the work van


----------



## gazza0312 (Sep 26, 2010)

heights not an issue with growing ive got plenty height but not great width would it be ok to tie my branches closer to the main stem so there going straight up instead of sticking out a little bit , also im using 2 250watt lights for growing 5 plants is this enough lighting for them or do i need something bigger , both lights are dual spectrum . i grew 3 plants under just 1 250 watt on my last grow but only got about an oz each plant wich im aimingfor more yield this time round but the strain was unknown i got the seeds given , this time i bought my seeds so i know what im growing there looking great so far really healthy.ill try and put some pics on when i figure out how to lol.


----------



## gazza0312 (Sep 26, 2010)

heres a pic of my current grow let me know what yous think this is my second grow diesel superskunk and ice its about 5-6weeks of veg maybe 7 ive lost count lol , also i grew these from seed


----------



## del66666 (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Never had one die, but from experience with fans (i have a vague understanding of the eletrical hoohar but not enough to pen it out) they will simply fail, rather than drop in their efficiency until dying. It's one of those things i have realised i should keep a backup of, suhc as a spare bulb for the HPS etc.


not such a bad idea running 2 low powered at same time when lights are on then and switch 1 off during lights out, might save a fire.


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

heres my cheesus at day 44 of veg.. View attachment 1178471let me know what ya think peeps??????


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

del66666 said:


> not such a bad idea running 2 low powered at same time when lights are on then and switch 1 off during lights out, might save a fire.


Nah, i mean literally have 2, use one, and keep one in it's packaging. It would take me about an hour to get out and get a replacement extractor fan, that#'s a pretty big window of opportunity for all the smellies to break loose. As it is, my extractor has been going wellover a year now without any issue, even being in the attic during summer where it was reaching 40-45 degrees.

That's a healthy healhty looking plant there lefreq  good work!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 26, 2010)

so what if you dont notice its stopped working, would it cause a fire, i been running a 4 and 5 inch together for the last 6 months but only when lights are on. wouldnt want to have a fire when im asleep


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

cheers ttt i have another 6 pretty much exactly the same


----------



## dropdubs (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

From the UK too, well...an Island thats part of the UK. Let's just say Curtis Warren had the right idea trying to bring a load of weed in!

When I started smoking a few years ago, price was normally £20 an 8th with the occasional bit of "good" weed for £10 a gram. But I haven't been offered anything for £20 an 8th lately. Everything seems to be £10 a gram no matter the quality. Most shit over here is soap bar and we never ever get bud for some reason. Had some good hash lately though.

And thats why I am growing my own


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

del66666 said:


> so what if you dont notice its stopped working, would it cause a fire, i been running a 4 and 5 inch together for the last 6 months but only when lights are on. wouldnt want to have a fire when im asleep


It certainly shouldn't cause a fire. The worst that will happen will be your grow cab will ump to say 100 degrees and your plants will all die. If you're not around your cab as much as i am (don't work much atm haha) then it would possbily be an idea to think about a failsafe as opposed to simply a spare unit. My fan is just a budget PKR or something unit that came with a kit, not high end or expensive, not failed though, they're kinda made to last due to what they're normally used for


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

*hello peeps my ladies are fattenin right up i looked at the triches and nearly all are cloudy! started flushing today with vitalink flush never used it so hope its good shit lol! i cant wait to see what they yield i think it will be well over a G a watt and im diein to smoke this shit it stinks lol!*


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

Well over a gram a watt? DAmnnnnnn






That is just a fantastic sight, i think my heart would flutter each time i took a peek haha. What light are you using on those? (sorry if i've missed all the info in the past, what can i say, i'm quite often drunk or stoned haha)


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Well over a gram a watt? DAmnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha lmao im the same man a 600w hps bro there goin f_ckin mental lmao ill post piks in a few days your ladies are lookin good bro what light you usein ect?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm just on a 400w hps which could probably do with a new bulb, my 600w arrives tomorrow  they'll get the last 2 weeks under that one, see fi anything visibly changes. Hopefully my failed scrog will get me about 6-8 ounces off the 400w  It's looking really promising atm, just wish i had the penetration power (lol ) to flower out the crap further down. That stuff isn't even going to be viable for hash come harvest time. Once i get the light though, it all pretty much kicks off from there, i'll finally start getting a selection of strains to smoke, i've gotten to the point with my cheese that a thin why not joint for me, is a put you to sleep on my bathroom floor joint for others, 10 months of nothing but cheese and i've gotten a bit of a tolerance it seems (plus i'm bored of it now, that's why i quickly chucked a sweettooth in a small DWC tub and got her flowering, just something, anything to spice it up a bit ).


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I'm just on a 400w hps which could probably do with a new bulb, my 600w arrives tomorrow  they'll get the last 2 weeks under that one, see fi anything visibly changes. Hopefully my failed scrog will get me about 6-8 ounces off the 400w  It's looking really promising atm, just wish i had the penetration power (lol ) to flower out the crap further down. That stuff isn't even going to be viable for hash come harvest time. Once i get the light though, it all pretty much kicks off from there, i'll finally start getting a selection of strains to smoke, i've gotten to the point with my cheese that a thin why not joint for me, is a put you to sleep on my bathroom floor joint for others, 10 months of nothing but cheese and i've gotten a bit of a tolerance it seems (plus i'm bored of it now, that's why i quickly chucked a sweettooth in a small DWC tub and got her flowering, just something, anything to spice it up a bit ).


 yea mate hopefully you should see some changes with a 600w theres alot more penertration as you said they will love it lol an i find that if u smoke the same smoke for a while ur body gets use to it will you be usein a 400w and a 600w or just the 600w on its own lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

Only one cooltube right now, but i will most probably be making some kind of use from it, even if it's to get a big strawberry tent going haha. Just recieved my bill for elecy for 3 months use since my flatmate arrived, £170 for 3 months, that is a 400w hps, 125w CFL, 42" tv, 32" tv, couple of high end computers, 500w sound system, 600w dj system, well pleased, so don't think i can not have it all running at those prices  (Also gives me a small amount of protection should a warrant be aproved as a result of heat etc (which it wont )). As it is though, my cab is 55cm wide, but 2 meters deep (or deep and long, same thing eh) so it would be really beneficial for me to get the 400w hanging on the end of the 600w, as it is, the 600w will be for 2 plants at a time haha,


----------



## lefreq (Sep 26, 2010)

hey ttt you dont need to worry about a 170 a quater bill when ya hittin a gram+ a watt lol 

i notice dj system in there what music u mixin man?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not hitting anywhere near a gram a watt myself, and sell pretty much none so for me in the growing game, money out is not recuperated (although i guess you could say it is indirectly recuperated)

As you say though, £170/2 a quater, damn, i'll spend that £80 in a weekend on booze food and drugs haha. 

As to the DJ kit, it's the flatmates, graduated from a top university with a VERY good degree that could have gotten him to any and many places, so he turns around and decides he's going to be a drum and base dj/producer. Certainly not my kind of music but i can tell he is very veyr good at what he does, and good god does he have patience, he'll create a sound, a 1 second sound, and sit there for literally 4 hours fine tuning and tweaking this second long sound. MAdness, i'd have thrown the gear out of the window 30 minutes in


----------



## brock (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1178829 the bubble cheese im smoking


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks nice, this is my gear i picked up today, smells and looks very average, when i was driving away he phoned me to say mate, i gave you two 8ths and a teenth, you only left £40, i looked at the package and kept on driving straight home, What's your opinion, is that long whispy one an 8th?  me thinks not.







This wasn't even weighed, just pulled out a bag and started picking buds out and hadning them straight over.


----------



## brock (Sep 26, 2010)

nah man thats a leggit 20 bag


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

as far as i'm concerned, the big one on the left is an 8th, and the two combined on the right is an 8th. I can always gague how much i've been sold by my smoking requirement. If i can't get 4 joints off an 8th then i've been had. That "8th" looks like it's barely going to do 2 joints


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

brock said:


> View attachment 1178829 the bubble cheese im smoking


 brock man i want some of that bet she tastes yummy lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.gordonbennett2010.com/tracking

Those guys are batshit mad. I'd love to do it for the wtf factor, but damn, floating up with a fixed amount of weight and gas, and just seeing where the wind happens to take you, damn. They're in spain within 24 hours, crazy!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

no way was that two 8ths n a teenth man there so right blaggers out there lol


----------



## brock (Sep 26, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> brock man i want some of that bet she tastes yummy lmao


its fucking lovely man goin bust one up in a min


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> no way was that two 8ths n a teenth man there so right blaggers out there lol


Yeah man, just rolled a joint from the long one on the right and yeah, there's one joint left to it. I've got a photo on my phone though so i'll just show it him and ask him to explain how the whispoy thing is twice the size of the small nug or vice verca  how they think they can pull one over people like that i really don't know


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

brock said:


> its fucking lovely man goin bust one up in a min


 rub it in man im smokein some shity standerd commercial f_kin sh_t lmao


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah man, just rolled a joint from the long one on the right and yeah, there's one joint left to it. I've got a photo on my phone though so i'll just show it him and ask him to explain how the whispoy thing is twice the size of the small nug or vice verca  how they think they can pull one over people like that i really don't know


 i know bro what uv got there tho is 5 times better that the shit round here lol and thats no joke man


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2010)

Gah!! I've done it enough myself to know that this suff has been dried a lot faster than it should have been. 21st October can't come fast enough


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 27, 2010)

lol TTT props for jus driving on! it needed to be done by the looks of it!

I got about 4-5 weeks left on my grow give or take a week, and for my next one (super lemon haze and pineapple express) I'm going for something, as far as I know, a bit different. this friday I'm getting some of them shiny airpot things, the different bit is bodging them into some sort of hempy bucket contraption.

I'll be growing in 60% perlite 40% vermiculite so it'll be a passive hydro air pot?

What do you think? (btw I'm doing it anyways )


Catch ya on the flip side XD


----------



## brock (Sep 27, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah man, just rolled a joint from the long one on the right and yeah, there's one joint left to it. I've got a photo on my phone though so i'll just show it him and ask him to explain how the whispoy thing is twice the size of the small nug or vice verca  how they think they can pull one over people like that i really don't know




you wieghed it and knew it was wrong, we knew buy a picture that it was underwieght, bet you show him the pic and he says what theres nothing wrong with that.

to many people are getting away with it these days


----------



## lefreq (Sep 27, 2010)

decent green near me as in cheese is 10 uk pounds for .7 of bone dry shit oz's are goin for 260 its mental u can get standard shitty chopped last night 2.7 8ths for 20 notes but who bothers really lol 

so for all these growers who are hitting .7 G's per watts of light just think thats 10 pounds per watt!!!! hyperthetically (if thats how you spell it) ovbiously


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all
I started drying some bud last night and the cab im drying in worked great last time but the weathers real wet and crappy outside this time' and is not gonna get better by the looks. Im reading 60% RH I'v the usual fan in and venting out smelly air out the window so cant close it fully.

Am I at serious risk of mold if it stays 60% ish????? Any ideas what do about reducing RH WITHOUT a dehumidifier (Im skint lol)


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 28, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> *Marijuana*
> 
> You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%.
> 
> ...


lol just ripped that out of another thread  good info, reducing humidity only thing I can think of is just make sure the room and the cupboard they are drying in is as dry as possible, and has good air circulation, you an get a reasonable de-humidifier for about £20 anyways.


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 29, 2010)

can you put pics in a private message?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like a very nice,e array of colours in that big ol pile of shrubs  yummy! What's the crack on the large box and bag of weed by the looks of it? Is that your method of drying or?

Just had a random thought our human rights. Article 8 of the human rights act is a right to a private life within your home. As i say, i don't know to what extent this is relevant, but surely any heat signature of your house that is used for part of a warrant, surely that in itself is a violation of your rights, as they ahve been snooping on your home with cameraes to work out what is going on inside? Might have to read into this.

On a side note, i don't really know what i'm doing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> can you put pics in a private message?


easy sambo man! nice gumby ball. my outdoor made it to end of season but there was fuck all on it mate like literally not even worth cutting it down and takin it home.... as i feared newcastles not the climate for growing outdoor


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 29, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Hi all
> I started drying some bud last night and the cab im drying in worked great last time but the weathers real wet and crappy outside this time' and is not gonna get better by the looks. Im reading 60% RH I'v the usual fan in and venting out smelly air out the window so cant close it fully.
> 
> Am I at serious risk of mold if it stays 60% ish????? Any ideas what do about reducing RH WITHOUT a dehumidifier (Im skint lol)



Try to follow closely Matchboxes quotes bro - the important thing is to check them a few times a day and adjust the temps accordingly. I left my radiator on low in there to keep things drier a few hours a day


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> can you put pics in a private message?





tip top toker said:


> Looks like a very nice,e array of colours in that big ol pile of shrubs  yummy! What's the crack on the large box and bag of weed by the looks of it? Is that your method of drying or?
> 
> Just had a random thought our human rights. Article 8 of the human rights act is a right to a private life within your home. As i say, i don't know to what extent this is relevant, but surely any heat signature of your house that is used for part of a warrant, surely that in itself is a violation of your rights, as they ahve been snooping on your home with cameraes to work out what is going on inside? Might have to read into this.
> 
> On a side note, i don't really know what i'm doing!


nice pics sam and also a nice plat TTT.

checked on the critical+ lastnight and it has germed in the tissue, so i left it until this morning before i went to work, i put the germed seed in the aerosystem. lets hope it works this time.

the back up green-o-matic is getting put in 24 hour darkness on wednesday and getting chopped on thursday, dried for 2 weeks then splitting the dried stuff with my mate who looked after it for me, hes smoking his after hes got it but im gonna cure mine for a week so its ready friday 29th of next month, better know as PAYDAY!!! so il have a nice weekend to smoke the good shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

My pay day is whenever the owner remembers, he's gonna get an earul before too long though, 2 weeks just worked, both different hours yet both came in at £200 on the dot after "tax and insurance". Baiscally he's a lying stealing greedy little c*nt, however come end of the tax year and i don't get a P60 (think that's the one) and a tax return, he's gonna find himself in court under some rather serious charges


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Hi all
> I started drying some bud last night and the cab im drying in worked great last time but the weathers real wet and crappy outside this time' and is not gonna get better by the looks. Im reading 60% RH I'v the usual fan in and venting out smelly air out the window so cant close it fully.
> 
> Am I at serious risk of mold if it stays 60% ish????? Any ideas what do about reducing RH WITHOUT a dehumidifier (Im skint lol)


two ways around it if your strapped for cash, you can either

keep all the windows closed, if there open why the weather is like it is your inviting unwated humidity into the room. so keeping the windows closed is a must. like cafe said put a radiator on in the room for a couple of hours each day, BUT dont leave it on for to long tho because you'll start getting condensation and as you said yourself mould problems.


the other way around it is, buy a couple of desicant pack, usualy get packs of 3 for around £15-20 and all it is is a bag filled full of tiny crystals or gel you, open one and leave it in the room, go back in the room a week later throw the old one away and put a new one in its place. they suck up moisture and can hold 150% more than they wiegh.


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> My pay day is whenever the owner remembers, he's gonna get an earul before too long though, 2 weeks just worked, both different hours yet both came in at £200 on the dot after "tax and insurance". Baiscally he's a lying stealing greedy little c*nt, however come end of the tax year and i don't get a P60 (think that's the one) and a tax return, he's gonna find himself in court under some rather serious charges


ha ha ha, my boss got shafted a couple of years ago, he teamed up with the accoutant took tax of us but didnt pay the tax man, anyway cut a long story short he hadnt been paying tax for years but had been taking it off us but taking to much, he was going halfs with the accountant, the tax man found out took him to court got his money and we all got a little tax rebate  first and last rebate of my life i think lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, he appears to be cooking the whole bookcase. I started a couple months back and already two have resigned over lack of pay, the new chef did one day for him and quit and the manager handed in her resignation on monday. Courtesy of a broken bone in the shower for another employyee, i'm now the only member of staff they employ for over 3 locations. None of it really annoys me, it rather entertains me to watch soneone being so stupid, and thinking they're getting away with it the whole time


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, he appears to be cooking the whole bookcase. I started a couple months back and already two have resigned over lack of pay, the new chef did one day for him and quit and the manager handed in her resignation on monday. Courtesy of a broken bone in the shower for another employyee, i'm now the only member of staff they employ for over 3 locations. None of it really annoys me, it rather entertains me to watch soneone being so stupid, and thinking they're getting away with it the whole time


nice job man, i use to be a chef in the lakes until i moved back to liverpool. use to get some nice smoke up there aswell


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 29, 2010)

hello peeps few piks for you chopped one of the ladies yesterday the first 6 piks are of the one i chopped the rest are the other ladies 15 to go hopefully be done buy sunday well most of them lol!


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> hello peeps few piks for you chopped one of the ladies yesterday the first 6 piks are of the one i chopped the rest are the other ladies 15 to go hopefully be done buy sunday well most of them lol!


there looking super and the other plants are looking great


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 29, 2010)

brock said:


> there looking super and the other plants are looking great


THANKS brock hows yours commin on man?


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

the green-o-matic is going into darkness next wednesday, then getting chopped on thursday.

i checked my critcal+ seed last night and its popped out of its shell, so i left it there lastnight and put it in the aerosystem this morning.

i heard the other day that giving your plant pure honey in its final 2 weeks is good for it, (2 tables spoons of pure honey into a liter of hot water, mix it up let it go cold and use that with your flush) it gives the plants an energy boost and gets the last bit of goodness out of them before they start coming to the end of thier season, iv the g-o-m some honey water on sunday night, and giving it another one tomorrow.

do you think 24 or 48 hours of darkness before i give her the chop?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 29, 2010)

bet you cant wait can ya lol? iv never heard of that but will look in to it bro have u seen much differance? when i put mine in darkness i never do it for any longer then 36hours but thats just how i do it to be safe lol!


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

well on monday the leaves were looking cocky, all flat, spread out and seemed to be standing up lol. il let you know what happens when i give it another watering.

24 hours it is then. 

i need to get a brown paper bag from somewere (you never seem to find them or get given them in shops anymore) for when i come to cure it, gonna put the bud in the paper bag then put the bag in to a air tight glass jar with a cotton wool ball and a slice of lemon skin then leave it in a cupboard i dont use for a week. might lass a couple of skins in with the bud aswell.


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks for the RH advice peps


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking stonking there petey  you do good work.

Brock, i had 2 identical plants from the same mum in the same DWC bucket last grow, i had often debated the rumour so figured i'd test it. One got 48hours of dark the other none, there was not a discernible difference between the two, so much so that the labels rubbed off the glass jars and i coldn't work out which had been which 

And the one thing about my working life i know is that noone will drag me into a kitchen to work, i've stamina and whatnot, but not in a 100% humidity boiling steam bath! Chefs are bloody nutters, asbestos hands and everything.


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

i was just woundering to see if it you do anything to help resin.


----------



## tamjam69 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey guys got busted today  10 plants and got a simple caution  took all my damn plants and equipment, interview didnt go on for no more than 3 minutes lol and they even dropped me back home, oh and they robbed my last 8th of stash.

oh well they were only doing their job its the goverment that sucks!!!


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 29, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> hey guys got busted today  10 plants and got a simple caution  took all my damn plants and equipment, interview didnt go on for no more than 3 minutes lol and they even dropped me back home, oh and they robbed my last 8th of stash.
> 
> oh well they were only doing their job its the goverment that sucks!!!


soz to hear that man id be well pist off the basterds lol


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Looking stonking there petey  you do good work.
> 
> Brock, i had 2 identical plants from the same mum in the same DWC bucket last grow, i had often debated the rumour so figured i'd test it. One got 48hours of dark the other none, there was not a discernible difference between the two, so much so that the labels rubbed off the glass jars and i coldn't work out which had been which
> 
> And the one thing about my working life i know is that noone will drag me into a kitchen to work, i've stamina and whatnot, but not in a 100% humidity boiling steam bath! Chefs are bloody nutters, asbestos hands and everything.


thanks bro!


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> hey guys got busted today  10 plants and got a simple caution  took all my damn plants and equipment, interview didnt go on for no more than 3 minutes lol and they even dropped me back home, oh and they robbed my last 8th of stash.
> 
> oh well they were only doing their job its the goverment that sucks!!!


deep shit that man, atleast they let you off with a slap


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

brock said:


> deep shit that man, atleast they let you off with a slap


Due to their leniency in previous cases, it is now pretty darn hard to have much more than a fine and possibly community service for personal plants at home. Harry potter actor was caught with baggied up weed in his car, a knife under teh seat and 14 plants at home, he got a few hundred quid fine and a hundred odd hours. Pretty hard to be legally convicted for less than that with a punishment higher than that.


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 29, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> hey guys got busted today  10 plants and got a simple caution  took all my damn plants and equipment, interview didnt go on for no more than 3 minutes lol and they even dropped me back home, oh and they robbed my last 8th of stash.
> 
> oh well they were only doing their job its the goverment that sucks!!!


shit man. how did you get away what did you sayy to em? and most importent thing how did you get cought or how do you think they busted you? some one might have grased you up?


----------



## brock (Sep 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Due to their leniency in previous cases, it is now pretty darn hard to have much more than a fine and possibly community service for personal plants at home. Harry potter actor was caught with baggied up weed in his car, a knife under teh seat and 14 plants at home, he got a few hundred quid fine and a hundred odd hours. Pretty hard to be legally convicted for less than that with a punishment higher than that.


thats always good to know, yea i remeber that


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

brock said:


> thats always good to know, yea i remeber that


I could let you know a whole lot ore, and if you were to give it the time of day and the research it requires, it would blow your mind. Youtube John James Harris. So far as i'm working towards, well, i'm a free man, legal notice or not, and i'm slowly wokring my way to being a lawful cannabis famer, as much as i need, and much as feel like. It's one reality shattering conception and it then gets shattered twofold when you find out it's true!  my research today has foudn that while blacks 8th law dictionary defines a person as a human being, it has no definition of a human being, due to the fact that it's defintion is based on an association, that a person is made fro a human being so is a human being, but cannot offer definition of a human because a human is not always a person. There are 8 revisions of the legal dictionary for a very good reason  But the reason is for no benefit other than their own 

Leanr your human rights!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

i got a mukka up in crown court in a week for about 40 plants fiddling the eleccy and a big bag of E's n lump of mdma, i honestly believe he'll get the worse punishment for the eleccy. ill keep you posted how it turns out.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn that would suck. Like you say, i imagine depending on his method for stealing the electricity, he will get a hefty punishment for that, the magistrate will bring in all the fire potential and danger to neighbours and such, then tell him to pay thousands and thousands to the witness fund etc.

Not much more space in jail though, there is an open jail in Usk in Wales, they state it is for non-serious prisoners, hence the reason a convicted murderer just wandered straight out into the wild. There's one local to me, there are news reports almost every month about X violent rapeist etc walking out of the open prison and is lose in the city and not to approach him, damned madness.


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 30, 2010)

some good reading And seen as your on the subject I found this about a guy caught with 9 plants 
http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/Cannabis-grower-caught-after-tipoff.6546622.jp
The same reason most people grow thier our own and of corse no more getting ripped off lol


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 30, 2010)

petty recent only the other week


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 30, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> hey guys got busted today  10 plants and got a simple caution  took all my damn plants and equipment, interview didnt go on for no more than 3 minutes lol and they even dropped me back home, oh and they robbed my last 8th of stash.
> 
> oh well they were only doing their job its the goverment that sucks!!!


Sorry to hear that mate How did they find out do you think? and how did they go about the raid was it proper full on?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2010)

Cheers for that link newguy, always good to know what's going on in the present. In a case like that, first thing to do would be to turn the court into a court de jure, basically a court with a jury, as is your legal right, and then simply explain how damned daft the whole thing is in something along the lines of "if you stop me growing this 4 ounces of cannabis for myself then 30 minutes out of this court room and i will be buying said 4 ounces from a dealer working the black market, thus creating gangs, violence, civil unrest, dangerous neighbourhoods, further more, instead of spending the £800 saved on said 4 ounces in local shops and resteraunts, it will instead pay for weapons, cars and hollidays and more likely than not, cocaine as it is laundered. Please make your decision on which option is better for the whole of society, as you may stop me growing, but you may not stop me smoking." The judge is a bellend by definition, the jury however are just members of the public, it would be pretty hard for them as human beings to turn around and state guilty, they'd have to have some rather twisted morals and rationales.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

open prisons are the biggest waste of space and time man, aye he just bypassed the meter he's a qualified bloke so it was actually 100% safe and done with the right tools lol id still be shitting it in his position


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup, they'll still find a way to spin it. Violating health and safety or some such nonsense, hope it doesn't go down too horribly for him.

Trying to work out whether to bring my cvat to the flat so i can keep an eye on my clones and such, or just to stay at the parents and look after her there. i kinda forsee coming in from work to find piss al over the place, litter tray or not.


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

hey boys.

TTT i'll look up on it, i found out the other day, that you can grow plants in your house aslong as your no 3rd party is harmed or looses any possesions, in other words dont be selling to anyone (your harming them even tho its thier choice to smoke and thier loosing £20 everytime they come and see you).

i dont know about anywere else but in liverpool they will fuck you more for fiddling the elecy than being in possesion of a drug with the intent to sell.


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

you know you have all these aliens and illegals, who say you cant move me because it is part of my human rights to be in this country.

well is it against my human rights to be told I HAVE TO cut a plant down? is it against MY human rights to be told I CANT HAVE a plantation in MY house for my own consumption?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup, it's all a bit fangled. Someone else has recently also mentioned the ability to grow a number of plants in your house legally if it's not causing harm loss or damage, defo need to read up on it. Currently occupied with blacks law dictionary. It's a 2000 page pdf, lots fo words to learn definitions of, there are some really interesting things to be noted as you go through it, i'm basically looking at Acts and "laws" and then deconstructing their meaning and jurisdiction word by word, 

For example: act

A juridical act whose validity may be *independent of the existence of lawfulness of the underlying cause.*

So our misuse of drugs act, they can enforce and punish someone with this even if they have committed no crime. 

damned crock!


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yup, it's all a bit fangled. Someone else has recently also mentioned the ability to grow a number of plants in your house legally if it's not causing harm loss or damage, defo need to read up on it. Currently occupied with blacks law dictionary. It's a 2000 page pdf, lots fo words to learn definitions of, there are some really interesting things to be noted as you go through it, i'm basically looking at Acts and "laws" and then deconstructing their meaning and jurisdiction word by word,
> 
> For example: act
> 
> ...


theres loopholes to get us everywere bro.

im halfway through reading howard marks "book of dope stories" and in the introduction (in his own words) he says.

"My first high-profile attempt to move towards cannabis relegalistaion was to smoke a joint at a London police station and offer myself as available for immediate arrest and imprisonment . The police declined. It occurred to me then (perhaps for the first time) that the police were not the enemy. 

Most policemen choose that profession for completely honourable reason, such as protecting the society they love: they did not join up to imprison people for smoking herbs. policemen have walked the streets far more than the rest of us and know what the problems areand what casues them. 

the ones that i've talked with, almost without exception, do not see the consumption of cannabis as problematic, but they do see the law prohibiting it to be so. I can not think of any law that has done more damage in terms of social upheaval, parent-child alienation and police-public hostility. "


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never met a police officer i've disliked. I've had a hitch with weed and one with drink driving. With the weed, they did it by the books because the gent that phoned them was stood around, they told us if we wanted to smoke pot we should goto X"  Wit the drink driving i took the official breath test and failed so declined my right to a blood test, the officer nodded and winked and said "well let me suggest you take it, it's a friday, who knows, the doctor could be, 4, 5 hours, you never know" and pretty much tried to get me off, didn't, but i knew his intentions.

When i say fuck the police i am really just saying fuck the stupid laws we all have to follow. As you say, they don't really seem to care either way, i know that in my city, they do not normally do a high profile arrest with neighbours wathing, they find the proof they need and leave a polite letter under the door asking the to pop down to the station beause of the cannabis plants. It seems that once it's the officers in charge of taking down the 1000 plant ops that they start to get macho and cocky and full of bravado, but hey, if i was busting a 1000 plpant grow i'd be pumped with adrenaline.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

TTT you should go into the legal field as a mr loophole type for dope fiends


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

iv got loads of street cautions when i was younger, the police named me and my mates as the ganja boys because they had nicked us that many times, they just started telling us to run a far as we could in 10 seconds and if they could still see us then they nick us and merseyside police will always give you your grinder back  lol


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 30, 2010)

all that freeman stuff and legal business is sooo much to take in but so damn nteresting its ridiculs 

 and does this count as bud porn softcore at least 

View attachment 1186052View attachment 1186053

3 weeks 4 days. sorry for the sideways pictures.


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

ooh looking yummy, starting to get frosty


----------



## nas2007 (Sep 30, 2010)

yep yep looking good

@ brock

bro i just was abit worried about posting my pics on here. i heard boys got cought by posting videos online and copers been documentring the grow journal online and then busted him here it is where i read it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/4734840/Cannabis-grower-caught-by-police-after-posting-video-of-crop-on-YouTube.html


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

never heard of that one man, but one never knows


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> TTT you should go into the legal field as a mr loophole type for dope fiends


Doing a lot of contemplating on my future of late, that is certainly one of the areas i've been thinking about, prior to learning about all this stuff, i was preparing to head to uni for politics or law, then i stood back, read some stuff, and had to start over. I definately thrive on legal challenges, human rights and debate (alas i often find it hard to control that one ) etc. I have a gut feeling that everything is starting to fit into it's place and everythings gonna be good  



Matchbox said:


> all that freeman stuff and legal business is sooo much to take in but so damn nteresting its ridiculs
> 
> and does this count as bud porn softcore at least
> 
> ...


That most certainly can be counted as bud porn  Looking very healthy.

It is a bit of a mountain to disect, but you're right, it's fascinating.


----------



## brock (Sep 30, 2010)

im smoking a joint of cheese, it smells of cheese but leaves a blueberry aftertaste :S dont think its blue cheese


----------



## new guy25 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just a quick Question guys Im off to buy some mason jars tomorrow but till then I stuck with sealy backs so put I em in fridge to hopefully stop them sweating and stuff
do you think I should squeaze all air of or any advice would be great


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 1, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Just a quick Question guys Im off to buy some mason jars tomorrow but till then I stuck with sealy backs so put I em in fridge to hopefully stop them sweating and stuff
> do you think I should squeaze all air of or any advice would be great



What are you squeezing? Willys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Just a quick Question guys Im off to buy some mason jars tomorrow but till then I stuck with sealy backs so put I em in fridge to hopefully stop them sweating and stuff
> do you think I should squeaze all air of or any advice would be great


if ytour worried about condensation in a bag your dope isnt dry enough to put in jars man, it'll go mouldy


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 1, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That most certainly can be counted as bud porn  Looking very healthy.
> 
> It is a bit of a mountain to disect, but you're right, it's fascinating.


thanks  not bad for nearly 4 weeks half way (maybe add a week or 2 after that) XD almost half tempted to sample a lower branch but alas I must resist


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 1, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Just a quick Question guys Im off to buy some mason jars tomorrow but till then I stuck with sealy backs so put I em in fridge to hopefully stop them sweating and stuff
> do you think I should squeaze all air of or any advice would be great


I was a bit stoned lol
need to read it back next time


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm, plants ill. Looks like a def of some sort, pale leaves with yellow bands on them, only happening on the flowering plant so think that it's missing something. I'll grab a picture later.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi guys

I am just looking for locations for a grow in the uk that would mask that damn heat exhaust - best i can come up with so far is a cottage in the middle of nowhere so i could vent from the chimney. Cant seem to find any basement property to rent but i imagine that would be ideal. I was thinking of maybe a mini split ac and a completely sealed insulated room with 4 x 600w all in xxxl hoods and a co2 burner - some people say this isnt necessary for the uk climate but i am just looking for perfect optimisation all year round and stealth all the way...

My main worry is hiding that exhaust - what do you think - does this seem like a good plan?

copied from the general thread - what do you guys think???


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

checked on my sprout this morning and it was about half an inch tall, so i put it under the lights in the aerosysteme, checked it when i came home and now just over an inch tall 

leaving it to veg for 2 weeks then gonna flower her.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am just looking for locations for a grow in the uk that would mask that damn heat exhaust - best i can come up with so far is a cottage in the middle of nowhere so i could vent from the chimney. Cant seem to find any basement property to rent but i imagine that would be ideal. I was thinking of maybe a mini split ac and a completely sealed insulated room with 4 x 600w all in xxxl hoods and a co2 burner - some people say this isnt necessary for the uk climate but i am just looking for perfect optimisation all year round and stealth all the way...
> 
> ...


Personally that i my end goal if cannabis growing is to be a aprt of my life, i think i would opt for a nice house out in the country with a bit of land, and get a full on grow going indoors, and a full on "good life" grow etc on the outside. Maybe some sheep and some chickens as well  Although with those lights you're probably looking at living as more than the self sustainable humble man i would like to be  If i had money i would be VERY tempted to buy the current Mercades AMG C63  HELL YES!!


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

just looked at it agian and its bigger still, get a pic in a min


----------



## lefreq (Oct 1, 2010)

i would buy some land dig a massive hole put a shipping container in said hole then fill back over and build a log cabin over it!!!! have any of you seen the ready made shipping container/growroom u can buy of the net?

also some chickens lol i already have 2 but loadsa chooks haha scrambled eggs and a fat j for brekkie everyday ummmm


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

lefreq said:


> i would buy some land dig a massive hole put a shipping container in said hole then fill back over and build a log cabin over it!!!! have any of you seen the ready made shipping container/growroom u can buy of the net?
> 
> also some chickens lol i already have 2 but loadsa chooks haha scrambled eggs and a fat j for brekkie everyday ummmm


yea man i saw these years ago in soft secrets and everyone i told thought i was blagging!!!

boss the way there setup, the computer controlles everything.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

If i lived in the coutry i just couldn't not keep chickens. Feckin' £1.89 for 6 eggs these days, damn! I'll scramble up 6 eggs for a bedtime snack, normally get through a 15 pack in 2 days. I find nothing to be more appealing than living off your land, although i do have a bit of a taste for mass produced processed junk  give a bit take a bit


----------



## lefreq (Oct 1, 2010)

hahaha chickens are wicked i have 2 at the end of the garden "NANDO and PERI" get 2 eggs a day and one of them lays blue eggs well nice i want a pigmy goat now have you seen them there like micro pigs but goats obv there about the same price as a lawn mower lol


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Also, rather than go to the hydro shop or order online - can anyone recommend a good soil that you can pick up from the local garden centre ie focus, homebase, wickes etc

Im now getting paranoid that the police could be watching who is going in and out of the hydro shop


btw - http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/shipping-containers-122-p.asp

completely mental - not the route id go down though


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

b&q's potting soil 3 for £10 thats what i use to use


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 1, 2010)

can you remember the brand? and what it looked like?... just getting too suss going to the hydro store i think

i remember focus did miracle grow, im normally a bioboizz person myself but just trying to be on the cautious side


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

or you could use either of these

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?fh_view_size=150&fh_eds=%3f&fh_reffacet=_narrow_price_range&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372012}%2fcategories%3C{9372025}%2fcategories%3C{9392040}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dcomposts___fertilisers%2ffeaturesBrand%3dB\u0026Q%2f_narrow_price_range%3d0-2&fh_refview=lister&fh_refpath=facet_159016497&ts=1285968785342


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

some blue cheese were smoking on, 3g 20 bag.



 the critical + feminized after 1 day in the powerplant aerosystem, under 3 cfl's equaling to 280w. leaving it on 18/6 for 2 weeks then switching to 12/12 to start flowering


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 1, 2010)

how far away is your light bro?


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

i dont know ya know bro, i put it on top of an iron box so its closer to the light its about a foot and half away from the lights now.

i should of took a pick this morning when i was under half an inch


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 1, 2010)

get the light closer 6"s away max she wil be twice the size in the mornin if you dont coz she strechin looking for light bro lol are you growing under cfls?


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> get the light closer 6"s away max she wil be twice the size in the mornin if you dont coz she strechin looking for light bro lol are you growing under cfls?


ok il try and bump it up some more, it dont want to get it to big because my grow box is only small.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 1, 2010)

brock that link wasnt the best - id probably go to homebase

would this stuff be ok

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=20001&partNumber=648091

or would this be better

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=20001&partNumber=554282&c_3=3|cat_14268141|Compost|14268146&c_2=2|cat_16849255|Compost%2C+fertilisers+%26amp%3B+bark|14268141&c_1=1|category_root|Gardening|16849255

i have heard ocean fox farm is very good but cant seem to find it here in the uk?


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

man i doesnt really matter what medium you use to grow, just remeber if your using nutes to make sure you pH balance everything.

when i grow soil, i just go for the cheapest and use water


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 1, 2010)

brock said:


> ok il try and bump it up some more, it dont want to get it to big because my grow box is only small.


yea mate if ur lights to far away from ur plant it will just turn out a thin tall lanky thing with less yield bro!


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

true, i can always lower it when its getting bigger.

im vegging for 14 days then flowering/budding for 57 days, but still want to try and keep it quiet small but make it compact.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 1, 2010)

@whitewidow2

bro you dont wantthe garden centre soil, you wil regret it. you will have problems like, pest, seedlings dieing, and loads more, i made the same mistake as you and there was no one to worn me, you will alwais need sterelised soil! remember that! if your to worried to go to the hydro store then make some one for you and you pick it up from them next day or somet. ill tell you what i do, when i go get my shit from the hydro store i keep a good eye out and dont go straight home go shopin and then to a mates house make lods of U turn middle of the road so you know if some ones follwing and take some one els's car some ones who doesnt live at ur adress. i wuld recomend for canna coco pro soil for you, with all the canna nuts you will love it,

and your going to have to go to the hydrostore or order online at some point, when you need some equipmint like ph meters ect ect ect ect stuf that you cant get from garden centers

they dont do fox farm here in the uk, most uk boys growers use canna coco pro and all they range nutes. let me know if u need help on any thing


----------



## 24kgeez (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi guys, was wondering which seeds/plants would be the best for a pc grow box? Would the cheese strain be good for this?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

a pc grow box probably a short stout indica or an auto flowering strain.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> @whitewidow2
> 
> bro you dont wantthe garden centre soil, you wil regret it. you will have problems like, pest, seedlings dieing, and loads more, i made the same mistake as you and there was no one to worn me, you will alwais need sterelised soil! remember that! if your to worried to go to the hydro store then make some one for you and you pick it up from them next day or somet. ill tell you what i do, when i go get my shit from the hydro store i keep a good eye out and dont go straight home go shopin and then to a mates house make lods of U turn middle of the road so you know if some ones follwing and take some one els's car some ones who doesnt live at ur adress. i wuld recomend for canna coco pro soil for you, with all the canna nuts you will love it,
> 
> ...


Agreed, i ust makes sure i don't buy huge items from the store unless i can help it, but even then i'm not doing anything on any scale large enough to turn a possible suspicion into being tailed or watched etc. If just going to the hydro store is getting you paranoid, you wait till there's a FLIR chopper hovering over your house  panick mode

Nas, surely if they are following you, they'll have run your plates , meaning they'll have the cars registered address?


----------



## brock (Oct 2, 2010)

before i went to bed i took peteys advice and put another box under the system to get the plant closer to the light.

here some pics i just took.



im glad i bought this power plant system, the plant seems to love it


----------



## lefreq (Oct 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> you wait till there's a FLIR chopper hovering over your house  panick mode
> 
> 
> 
> > i live right near a lil airport and the amount of things that fly over my house used to have me shitting it every time, the worst one is when ya actually in ya loft when you hear one lol..... i have even learnt to tell the diff between a chopper and a small plane without even looking out the window i get something fly over litterally evey 15 mins 20 percent of that being police choppers. im rather relaxed about it now as if i didnt get raided in the middle of summer while i was on 18/6 then i dont think im going to!


----------



## brock (Oct 2, 2010)

lefreq said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > you wait till there's a FLIR chopper hovering over your house  panick mode
> ...


----------



## MarcusTweed (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi guys, been meaning to introduce myself on here for a while, but with 996 pages I was put off with the lack of time on line recently, anyway. I&#8217;m from the uk, and in the Northwest, I&#8217;m not a manc nor a scouser or plastic either. I have recently started growing due to the crap 2.2g £20 bags and also sick of the &#8220;heavy shit&#8221; sellers market.

So I have decided to grow my own, which are the tastier, uplifting and energizing affects (more on the strains another time). I don&#8217;t consider myself a beginner or an expert though I did have some fun when I was younger (17 years ago). I do have a few friends that grow on a regular basis were we like to do swaps, lends etc.

I&#8217;m currently growing Autos with a couple of photoperiod types due to freebie and seed company mix ups. I&#8217;m using a 400w Sunmaster in a low bay industrial hood in a small door less closet painted white, using soil|Diahydro mix while I finnish building my homemade stealth grow box.

I would like to point out a few things so that other people can steer clear of the problems I&#8217;ve ran into, which are the following

1: Westland compost with added John Innes and +west, 2 for 1 at B+Q. DO NOT USE (5.5ph soil that burns and locks up nutes)

2: Magic Grow general compost EVEN WORSE (ph 4.7 runoff with same ph 7.2 water)

3. Cheap PH meters on ebay don&#8217;t last a week (square yellow ones!)

4: Samsara Kiss Dragon On The attitude, Isn&#8217;t Autoflowering

5: Nirvana auto seeds have been pulled from there website, but not from other seed banks

6. Ionic nuts are very confusing as bottle, website and chart have all different values

7. Don&#8217;t use to much Diahydro on the surface of the soil as it soaks up your water and nutes to only then let it evaporate back out the pot

Kindest regards 

Mr Tweed


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Agreed, i ust makes sure i don't buy huge items from the store unless i can help it, but even then i'm not doing anything on any scale large enough to turn a possible suspicion into being tailed or watched etc. If just going to the hydro store is getting you paranoid, you wait till there's a FLIR chopper hovering over your house  panick mode
> 
> Nas, surely if they are following you, they'll have run your plates , meaning they'll have the cars registered address?


yes bro thats why i mentioned to take a mates car or go with a mate who's got a car. hi's car wont b registerd at ur adress 

edit: p.s not trying to be funny or anything bro


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> yes bro thats why i mentioned to take a mates car or go with a mate who's got a car. hi's car wont b registerd at ur adress


Missed that  Fucking shattered atm, the folk are up north visiting a family member in hospital, so i'm busy driving all over the place getting to work, different work, home, parents home to fee my cat, back to work, back to feed the cat again, back home to check up on the clones and such.. Done about 8 hours driving in the past few days.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

don mate did u get ya can sorted yet?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

Omg, some people really deserve to have their card details abused. A friend woke to find someone had drawn a penis on the back of her card, so posted a picture of the back of the card on facebook, without seeming to notice that all the numbers are clearly imprinted in the plastic, and i also now have her signature.... Bloody dosey twats!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Omg, some people really deserve to have their card details abused. A friend woke to find someone had drawn a penis on the back of her card, so posted a picture of the back of the card on facebook, without seeming to notice that all the numbers are clearly imprinted in the plastic, and i also now have her signature.... Bloody dosey twats!


good job she has friends like you to tell her shes a twat and to take the pic down. Bet u wasnt that nice tho was ya lol.


----------



## brock (Oct 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Omg, some people really deserve to have their card details abused. A friend woke to find someone had drawn a penis on the back of her card, so posted a picture of the back of the card on facebook, without seeming to notice that all the numbers are clearly imprinted in the plastic, and i also now have her signature.... Bloody dosey twats!


so that new 600w, the drip feed, coco, nutes, pots and seeds you need  lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

I told her just that, she replied along the lines of "i've no money so they'll be out of luck". Someone can still go and open up a bunch of phone contracts for a handful of free iphones at her expense. Hehe, iphone for £50 anyone?  Some people could do with a slap for breakfast.


----------



## brock (Oct 2, 2010)

the green-o-matic got chopped before, il post the pics in a min, just skinning up.

im speed drying a bud also, so will let you know what its like in about an hour when i smoke it


----------



## brock (Oct 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I told her just that, she replied along the lines of "i've no money so they'll be out of luck". Someone can still go and open up a bunch of phone contracts for a handful of free iphones at her expense. Hehe, iphone for £50 anyone?  Some people could do with a slap for breakfast.


il take 10 at the end of the month lol


----------



## brock (Oct 2, 2010)

after the 24hr darkness

after her hair cut


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks frosty 

sounds so strange to state that then state this but hey, i hate spiders of all size and shape, and when you find one bigger than your lighter, well i can't kill it from guilt and such, it must be a fair bit old and whatnot, so i just let gravity do the work, guilt free biatch! die die die die die!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

i just pik spiders up and remove em to a dark corner to keep the bugs at bay lmao


----------



## MarcusTweed (Oct 2, 2010)

brock said:


> the green-o-matic got chopped before, il post the pics in a min, just skinning up.
> 
> im speed drying a bud also, so will let you know what its like in about an hour when i smoke it


LOL, just started these my self, got any tips? are they sensitive to nutes like some other autos?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> i just pik spiders up and remove em to a dark corner to keep the bugs at bay lmao


[youtube]e_EU8DibPnU[/youtube]

I'm kinda like that guy  Except he is being wayyyyy too brave! And the fact that they don't survive in my encounters 


Anyone any idea off the top of their head before i go searching up all the diagnositc threads?







Recently went into flowering, it's clone shows nothing like this so think it ight still need a touch of veg nutes or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> don mate did u get ya can sorted yet?


naah didnt come on friday


----------



## brock (Oct 3, 2010)

MarcusTweed said:


> LOL, just started these my self, got any tips? are they sensitive to nutes like some other autos?


yea dont bother buying them again lol! 

dont expect to be smoking them in the 56 days its states you will be, very slower growers.

but saying this i grow on sun light so i gave it a full season, growuning under light with nutes will obv grow faster but i cant help you on this.

dont get me wrong thier very good growers, check it one day go back the next and theres something new.

im smoked the speed dried bud, it made my head spin for 5 mins then it stopped and floated away, so that was either because it was fresh or i got the trichs just right for the head/body high.

so this time next week i will be smoking her so il let you know what the end product is like then.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2010)

UK Medical Cannabis anyone?


----------



## brock (Oct 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> UK Medical Cannabis anyone?


dont mind if i do


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2010)

Indeed  just pouring over the Geneva convention now for the right line. Already found the section required in the Schengen Agreement.


----------



## brock (Oct 3, 2010)

good stuff man


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]e_EU8DibPnU[/youtube]
> 
> I'm kinda like that guy  Except he is being wayyyyy too brave! And the fact that they don't survive in my encounters
> 
> ...


that guy is way toomuch a pussy about it lol, my cats would of eaten the spider in an encounter like that lol. We dont get such monster spiders in the uk do we lol so we dont have to deal lol


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 3, 2010)

still pondering over location.... worried about heat escaping from my flat window

I know it has to go somewhere to the outside of the property, hence im thinking of moving as it might look like a "suspicious" heat signature, what are you guys all doing for the exhaust? Thats why i thought about a property with a chimney, only other option i could think of was to build a sealed room and use a mini split ac unit to cool it and have the condensor on the outside of the property.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 3, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> still pondering over location.... worried about heat escaping from my flat window
> 
> I know it has to go somewhere to the outside of the property, hence im thinking of moving as it might look like a "suspicious" heat signature, what are you guys all doing for the exhaust? Thats why i thought about a property with a chimney, only other option i could think of was to build a sealed room and use a mini split ac unit to cool it and have the condensor on the outside of the property.


hey mate im venting the air into my flooring


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 3, 2010)

lefreq said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > you wait till there's a FLIR chopper hovering over your house  panick mode
> ...


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Missed that  Fucking shattered atm, the folk are up north visiting a family member in hospital, so i'm busy driving all over the place getting to work, different work, home, parents home to fee my cat, back to work, back to feed the cat again, back home to check up on the clones and such.. Done about 8 hours driving in the past few days.


i hate to be you!!!! lol


----------



## dirtydaztrundell (Oct 3, 2010)

Evening gents.Any experience with 600 watt hps in a insulated and plasterboarded loft conversion? Thinking of using the whole loft space,just worried about heat signature on a night time. Or maybe doing a room in a room ? any thoughts or experience would be brilliant.Peace brothers.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Nas i dont think i could do that though... dammit basements are hard to find on the internet!!! lol


----------



## brock (Oct 3, 2010)

day 1


day2


day 3 (today)


this plant is growing fast! everytime i look at it has got taller, im in abit of trouble tho. i only have a small grow box i made because im short on space in my flat thats why i only do 1 plant at a time.



thats my grow box its about 3ft tall, so thats were my problem is. because this plant is growing so fast in the aerosystem im gonna be fucked so i was thinking of trying to LST it, with cotton to hold the stem and tape it to the side of the aerosystem, making a zig-zag until i reach one end then streching it back to the other end then zig-zag it back again



anyone think this could work?


----------



## masterDB (Oct 3, 2010)

hi every1. im going to start my second grow. and i just want some advice on what kind of grow room set up to create, i prefer to grow organic with soil. im looking to grow around 15-20 plants and looking to get at least 400g. could any1 suggest a type of setup which would work good. im looking to grow lemon skunk, as on my last grow it went very well and produced very nice buds. although it was small buds because i didnt really have a good setup and only witha 100w CFL.


----------



## Pepsimoon (Oct 3, 2010)

Whats the current scene with having a smoke in the Uk? What Cat is it put down as now? Can you get it on medical prescription? I remember when they opened the cofee shop the dutch experience the first in the Uk, but non of it really seemed to get so far an there was rumours of one down south & wales, they tried to make an example of that guy tho, an the Lib dems made all sorts of claims that they would sort it out so you could be chilled with it, is that a no no now they share power?


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 4, 2010)

hello peeps hows everyones ladies today? i harvested 4 of my fast bud yesterday theres guna be about 8-9 ozs i think not bad for 4 ladies autoflowers lol stil anuva 11 to go guna give them anuva week recon!


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 4, 2010)

brock said:


> day 1
> View attachment 1191167
> 
> day2
> ...


yea bro that should work or just bend it over and around ull probs get better yield that way coz all the buds will be getting the same light!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

masterDB said:


> hi every1. im going to start my second grow. and i just want some advice on what kind of grow room set up to create, i prefer to grow organic with soil. im looking to grow around 15-20 plants and looking to get at least 400g. could any1 suggest a type of setup which would work good. im looking to grow lemon skunk, as on my last grow it went very well and produced very nice buds. although it was small buds because i didnt really have a good setup and only witha 100w CFL.


For this type of yield, you are really thinking a touch overboard thinking 15-20 plants. That's only around 15 ounces you're aiming for, and if you know what you're doing, then a minimum of 2 ounces per plant should be expected, so i mean 5 plants, 3 ounces a piece, no problem. You could get that from a single 1000w light, and if you really know what you're doing, you could most likely get that fro, a single 600w. Ive seen some monster harvests from other UK growers with their 600's



Pepsimoon said:


> Whats the current scene with having a smoke in the Uk? What Cat is it put down as now? Can you get it on medical prescription? I remember when they opened the cofee shop the dutch experience with C. Davies first in the Uk, but non of it really seemed to get so far an there was rumours of one down south & wales, they tried to make an example of that guy tho, an the Lib dems made all sorts of claims that they would sort it out so you could be chilled with it, is that a no no now they share power?


It's class B, lib dems have bent straight over, clegg published a web page asking for feedbakc on what laws to change, overwhelming support of decriminalising cannabis was shown so they decided they would take this on board and just improve their efforts of control and stopping use in the first place. Load of BS, so am myself reading up on the law in it's finest details, and so far as i can work out, well i'm not bound to follow any of them unless i've consented.


What're the rules on waking up lazy cuntish guests? Wasting my day off, ghah


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What're the rules on waking up lazy cuntish guests? Wasting my day off, ghah


cold bucket of water or a cold flannel round the face is a good wake up for flakeys or the old fave, set a fire inbetween his toes lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

i generally opt for loud music and a cup of tea. fire between the toes i have actually seen done the resulting violence is fierce


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

Opted for killswitch engag  He's in my bad books today the selfish bastard.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone on here used HG Hydroponics before? I ordered stuff on friday before looking them up  so far heard nothing but bad things lol my bad but hey.

A good choon to wake up to Megadeth, Die Dead Enough XD


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 4, 2010)

Easy people started germinating a 60 day wonder in a shot glass of mineral water last tuesday, put it in soil on friday and it still hasnt sprouted or anything. Is the seed ruined?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 4, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> Easy people started germinating a 60 day wonder in a shot glass of mineral water last tuesday, put it in soil on friday and it still hasnt sprouted or anything. Is the seed ruined?


so it was in water for about 3 days? quite possibly drowned thought it was 24hr's in water max...

leave it a few more days mine took anything up to 10 days to sprout.


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 4, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> so it was in water for about 3 days? quite possibly drowned thought it was 24hr's in water max...
> 
> leave it a few more days mine took anything up to 10 days to sprout.


Yeah it was, did it with a lowryder 2 and it worked a charm.


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 4, 2010)

Thinking of getting this

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0330/NFT-Gro-Tanks.html
Would this be suitable for 1 or 2 plants?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

For 2 plants, the NFT Gro-Tank 205 GTi should be fine, although at only 20L you'll want to keep an eye on the water level, ph and EC fairly regularly (every couple of days). If i had the space i'd go for the one with the 45L res, but that is just me an my quest for weekly tending to the plants instead of every other day.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2010)

hey tip top guess whos back??? couldnt pay for my internet bill so im back at uni just so's i can use their excellent facilities. hope everyones well c u all soon coz i'm waiting on sky cumin to hook me up with broadband at my flat....sick humour will surely follow me.


----------



## brock (Oct 4, 2010)

123petey999 said:


> yea bro that should work or just bend it over and around ull probs get better yield that way coz all the buds will be getting the same light!


nice one brother, thats what i was thinking of doing


----------



## masterDB (Oct 4, 2010)

if i had the choice of growing in just a room, would it be better to do that or buy a grow tent?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am just looking for locations for a grow in the uk that would mask that damn heat exhaust - best i can come up with so far is a cottage in the middle of nowhere so i could vent from the chimney. Cant seem to find any basement property to rent but i imagine that would be ideal. I was thinking of maybe a mini split ac and a completely sealed insulated room with 4 x 600w all in xxxl hoods and a co2 burner - some people say this isnt necessary for the uk climate but i am just looking for perfect optimisation all year round and stealth all the way...
> 
> ...


 
have you looked at these?-http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/ice_flow/ice_flow_product_information.php
might be the answer to ur problem


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey tip top guess whos back??? couldnt pay for my internet bill so im back at uni just so's i can use their excellent facilities. hope everyones well c u all soon coz i'm waiting on sky cumin to hook me up with broadband at my flat....sick humour will surely follow me.


Dura you old slag! Hope you've been keeping well and well, still showing the missus who's in charge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

dura72 said:


> hey tip top guess whos back??? couldnt pay for my internet bill so im back at uni just so's i can use their excellent facilities. hope everyones well c u all soon coz i'm waiting on sky cumin to hook me up with broadband at my flat....sick humour will surely follow me.


aint been the same without you fella the tone wasnt reet  whats the crack you kicked the booze or the mrs? both????


----------



## Pepsimoon (Oct 4, 2010)

What're the rules on waking up lazy cuntish guests? Wasting my day off, ghah[/QUOTE]


Hah yeah youre right, I could have researched the stuff myself, but cheers for a reply you always better asking the experts, an I thought that guy who opened a the first coffee shop in the UK deserved a mention, peace


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

Pepsimoon said:


> What're the rules on waking up lazy cuntish guests? Wasting my day off, ghah


 
Hah yeah youre right, I could have researched the stuff myself, but cheers for a reply you always better asking the experts, an I thought that guy who opened a the first coffee shop in the UK deserved a mention, peace[/QUOTE]

No worries  I don't have a problem with people asking questions, i do myself when i'm in a lazy mood, it's the ones who want to be spoon fed from A to Z that i get quirky with  Gonna have to read up on that bloke, sounds interesting


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all Your help as been great from this thread So once again a Quick question 

I'v cut some clones today and put them in a heated propergator like usual. Just wondering if my New 250 blue clf is ok for them at this early stage if not Iv a couple of small clfs what you think I should use and when ? 

Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

While i was using my 300w CFL, i had 100% sucsess with clones. IT was actually when i started using a heated propogator with 90-100% humidity that i've started encountering issues.

So short story is they should be just super dooper


----------



## brock (Oct 4, 2010)

i havent got a clue, but the cfl's are amazing, im using 3 of them at the min and my plant loves them


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

Call me a fooooool, but at the same time, could some explain the logic behind high definition cartoons? I have 65mb copies that look and sound the same.


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Hi all Your help as been great from this thread So once again a Quick question
> 
> I'v cut some clones today and put them in a heated propergator like usual. Just wondering if my New 250 blue clf is ok for them at this early stage if not Iv a couple of small clfs what you think I should use and when ?
> 
> Thanks





tip top toker said:


> While i was using my 300w CFL, i had 100% sucsess with clones. IT was actually when i started using a heated propogator with 90-100% humidity that i've started encountering issues.
> 
> So short story is they should be just super dooper


Sorry to hear that Iv had 100% root for me in mine but then again Iv only done around 20 I my short time growing.

Just did't know if they could have to much light a this early stage Thanks for advice pal


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Call me a fooooool, but at the same time, could some explain the logic behind high definition cartoons? I have 65mb copies that look and sound the same.


I thought the same thing when i saw simpsons and spongebob in HD lol and I'v seen some of the best 3D tvs in action NOT WORTH THE CASH but saying that I'd prob buy one anyways if I had money to blow haha


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

I've only ever lost a pair of clones because i forgot about them. Like you i've only taken about 20 myself to date, but i found that my initial DWC bucket with it's single airstone and no dome, worked every time, when i use the prop i find that they encounter massive humidity shock or something an are prone to a lot of leaf damage, although i'm sure i can just zone in on it and alter the humidity gradually but hey, i'm not the kind of guy to do that. I work my socks off when i'm at work so home time is mega down time  I'm sure it's possbile to give a clone too much light, but as it is, it will be fine, i kept my 300w about 30cm above the clones.

And buy one? as in a HD TV?


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

bought a 50" full hd plasma last fri! well gd for xbox lol 599 from currys


----------



## brock (Oct 4, 2010)

HD has no difference on a programme or on the xbox. think weve all been had.

the HD might stand for Had Doe, and then you lost it all buying the telly


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got an HD wo on about 3D lol And yes lefreq Modern warfare2 looks mint on mine cantg wait for black ops


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

nah i got the new xbox and it got some upscaling shit built in and it makes the dodgy copied films i buy from the market look wicked lol


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

brock said:


> HD has no difference on a programme or on the xbox. think weve all been had.
> 
> the HD might stand for Had Doe, and then you lost it all buying the telly


Are you using HDMI cable?


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> I got an HD wo on about 3D lol And yes lefreq Modern warfare2 looks mint on mine cantg wait for black ops


exactly new guy i bought halo thinkin it would be wicked but its galo i think not into all that sci-fi shit really bring on the AK's and flashbangs haha


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

halo reach i take I dont like them sci-fi shooters ethier mate


----------



## lefreq (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah loada shit!! trade it in down blockbuster and put 15 notes to it to get black ops there doin a 12am openin just for that game. fuck goin down then tho........ actually i might still be up lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> I got an HD wo on about 3D lol And yes lefreq Modern warfare2 looks mint on mine cantg wait for black ops


Haha, figured i should check before i called you a caveman  I see 3D as great, but for now, simply a gimmick, i have not really seen anything that warrants paying more for the 3D experience. For now, everything is 2D with an option of 3D, once they say fuck it, and focus everything exactly on the 3D possibilities, then it won't be more than a gimmick to me. I have just typed that and i know right now that it sounds retarded, umm, easiest analogy for me to say would be computer games with awesome destruction DX11 physics etc, because the games are designed to scale to old hardware, the awesome physics can't easily make up a part of the storyline, just something to see on the side. Stoned as a bat


----------



## brock (Oct 4, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Are you using HDMI cable?


yep put it throught the scart aswell and theres no change, the water looks nice on all the gta games tho and my cars look shiney on blur.


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

pre ordered mw black ops down at game cant wait lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the new game will be crap due to it being treyarch or however they're spelt, and not Infinity Ward


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope its as good just looking at preview vids on xbox now


----------



## brock (Oct 4, 2010)

just booked Amsterdam for next monday staying above a coffeeshop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

hd omes into its own watching sports on telly especially the football.


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 5, 2010)

brock said:


> just booked Amsterdam for next monday staying above a coffeeshop


would love to go thier with few mates but any money I get a min goes on bills lol how much does it cost for a weekend there?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 5, 2010)

brock said:


> yep put it throught the scart aswell and theres no change, the water looks nice on all the gta games tho and my cars look shiney on blur.


lol are you actually joking? theres no difference to you between HDMI and Scart! wow glasses lol nah my missus can't tell the difference either.

do you not notice how crisp the anti-aliasing is on the text in the dashboard and how clean the edges are? the rendering engines in the games and the cpu are workin like a bitch to punch out 2 or 3 passes on the anti-aliasing to look smooth for HD.

lol sorry  I'm an artist for a games company so you'll have to ignore me 

and I've found that plasma's are good for watching films but can't keep up with really fast frame rates of some games (like devil may cry 4, 60fps) lcd's are good for games but not as contrasty, but LED's you get the best of both worlds lol or at least when Sony release a good one, I brought a samsung one and s'alright 

if you watch Nacho Libre in HD they do a swipe over of the paramount logo thing what it looks like in regular and in hd, completely irrelevant information I know


----------



## brock (Oct 5, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> would love to go thier with few mates but any money I get a min goes on bills lol how much does it cost for a weekend there?


its cheaper to fly and stay on a weekday, its costing me £100 for return flights and to stay above a coffeeshop for 2 nights. its cost me £1500 to go for a week at new year.

the best thing to do i what i usually do look 4-6 months ahead, find a date with cheaps flights/cheap rooms then book it why its so cheap. im struggling with my bills at the mo aswell.




Matchbox said:


> lol are you actually joking? theres no difference to you between HDMI and Scart! wow glasses lol nah my missus can't tell the difference either.
> 
> do you not notice how crisp the anti-aliasing is on the text in the dashboard and how clean the edges are? the rendering engines in the games and the cpu are workin like a bitch to punch out 2 or 3 passes on the anti-aliasing to look smooth for HD.
> 
> ...


ha ha thanks for the advice, il get my eyes checked lol, you know what it might be, because i usually only play racing games so i keep my eye on my car and dont pay notice to anything else.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 5, 2010)

lol  just realised how much of a ramble of crap that was haha oh well XD you got that new F1 game?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a fiend for needing AA and aF and MSAA and SSAA and Transparency aA and all the magic tricks they bhave these days. Can't stand seeing jaggies. Hence why i only play computer games and never console games


----------



## 24kgeez (Oct 5, 2010)

Just a small question for all u Uk dudes, where is the best place to buy good autoflowering seeds?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

Any of the many many seedbanks  Personally i tend to use attitude or picknmix seeds. Never had an issue with either. Attitude tend to have great free offers, and there is a discount code you can enter to get 10% off (can't quite remember what it is though doh, maybe RIU?)


----------



## brock (Oct 5, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> lol  just realised how much of a ramble of crap that was haha oh well XD you got that new F1 game?


no man, im more of a need for speed driver


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 5, 2010)

So heres the deal folks, currently using soil to grow in but want to move to a hydroponic setup. I made a list here that has all the equipment i wanna buy, would this be suitable for growing 2 60 day wonders? and then more stains/plants depending on how successful the first grow is?

Cheers for any advice you have!


----------



## da55ad (Oct 5, 2010)

plants now entering 3rd week of flowering do they look normal or am i expecting a poor crop using 600w hps



View attachment 1194285View attachment 1194289View attachment 1194287View attachment 1194290
View attachment 1194284View attachment 1194286View attachment 1194294View attachment 1194288


----------



## lovebubblehash (Oct 5, 2010)

yea pity we wernt allowed to grow a couple for medical purposes in the uk. other countries reap the rewards . i just smoke my own organic chronic. alot of sprayed shit still around god help the peolpe smoking it ;-( and prices are b.sht. i only smoke the best. gud sticky pollen or cured weed . personal favourite is super lemon haze


----------



## brock (Oct 5, 2010)

yea man there looking sweet, some leaves are abit droopy tho


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 5, 2010)

brock said:


> yea man there looking sweet, some leaves are abit droopy tho


i think they down coz they lights just went off. plants tend to drop befor light goes off its normal


----------



## da55ad (Oct 5, 2010)

pics were taken before the lights come on as the light interferas wi ma camera im using a cool tube should i put the glass back in and have it as close as i can to the plants removed it to get a bit heat in the room since the cold weather has come the temp never get above 69 think i need to invest in a heater any recomendations


----------



## brock (Oct 5, 2010)

true true.


----------



## brock (Oct 5, 2010)

yea just move it down abit man. just a small electric heater or oil heater


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> So heres the deal folks, currently using soil to grow in but want to move to a hydroponic setup. I made a list here that has all the equipment i wanna buy, would this be suitable for growing 2 60 day wonders? and then more stains/plants depending on how successful the first grow is?
> 
> Cheers for any advice you have!


Hey man, looks like you should have everyything. Personally i'd ditch those nutes and spend the little bit more and get some canna nutes, i've had really great results as have many other suers. Make sure there's some ph up/down included in that kit  and make sure you buy a proper ph meter, not one of the £5 2-prong analogue light/ph.moisture meters.


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Hey man, looks like you should have everyything. Personally i'd ditch those nutes and spend the little bit more and get some canna nutes, i've had really great results as have many other suers. Make sure there's some ph up/down included in that kit  and make sure you buy a proper ph meter, not one of the £5 2-prong analogue light/ph.moisture meters.


Cheers for the feedback!


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Hey man, looks like you should have everyything. Personally i'd ditch those nutes and spend the little bit more and get some canna nutes, i've had really great results as have many other suers. Make sure there's some ph up/down included in that kit  and make sure you buy a proper ph meter, not one of the £5 2-prong analogue light/ph.moisture meters.


exactly what he sayd, canna nutes r the best.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

except what they dont tell you is you need a daft spanner thing from them to open the 5 ltr bottles the cheeky bastards. good nutes shitty they want more £ out ya to open them.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone p[laying the new medal of honour yet? Seems like a really really good game in terms of it's physics and weapons and feel and sound etc, but god damn is multiplayer not a total spamfest. It's rather evident by the fact that it's a 24 player map with a 5 second respawn, utter madness. Fun for the 15 minutes before i got fed up with spawning and dieing though. Much like COD MW.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 5, 2010)

nah never been into medal oh honour, but call of duty you can mess with them mw2 just killed it of best game ever released, is any of u boys on ps3 with mw2?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 6, 2010)

lol nah I'm an Xbox, prefer Halo myself XD grifball weekends are sick! I didn't really get into the COD games, clocked MW2 on veteran and just put it down :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

mw2 on the 360 is pretty much all ive had in the xbox for months. cant wait for black ops


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed both the MW games single players but jsut found the multiplayer totally lacking in skill and tactics, it was just a total trigger happy noob fest. I've not played MoH games in the past, i think allied assault was the only one i tried, but so far as i can see they are simply trying to cash in on MW1/2's game style, even the "funky" spec ops outfits and beards and such. But the multiplayer, well you spawn and aim down your barrel!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> nah never been into medal oh honour, but call of duty you can mess with them mw2 just killed it of best game ever released, is any of u boys on ps3 with mw2?


u knows it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I really enjoyed both the MW games single players but jsut found the multiplayer totally lacking in skill and tactics, it was just a total trigger happy noob fest. I've not played MoH games in the past, i think allied assault was the only one i tried, but so far as i can see they are simply trying to cash in on MW1/2's game style, even the "funky" spec ops outfits and beards and such. But the multiplayer, well you spawn and aim down your barrel!


dude you should give COD another look theres infinite skill and tactics involved in cod on multi levels, i play as a one man band whereas some get a clan going and work as a team. those are the boys you have to watch. once you rank up a tad your schooling noobs then you rank up and get schooled and repeat ad infinitum. 

check left for dead out too its sweet as.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

[youtube]</v/X4dSrHNV-L4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"><[/youtube]


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check left for dead out too its sweet as.


Left for dead is simply... awesome! it only really comes into its own in online co-op on expert, too mental. and L4D 2 wasn't as good for some reason, just the same with a big black guy and chainsaws :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah me an me pals told our other mates to get it simply so we could play 4v 4. the second one is kanny if you get the downloadable content 'the passing' once they released that it opened up a whole lot more for the multiplayer.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah me an me pals told our other mates to get it simply so we could play 4v 4. the second one is kanny if you get the downloadable content 'the passing' once they released that it opened up a whole lot more for the multiplayer.


Fair play.. recently I've given up with buying DLC's cos of the fallout 3 business  I brought all of the DLC's separate, and then they go and release a game of the year edition with them all on it for less than I paid lol I might look into 'the passing' at some point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

aye my pals got fallout n same thing happened. bit shitty of them really. anyone played mafia 2


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

got the free demo of mafia II


----------



## xbladex1984 (Oct 6, 2010)

over here in northern ireland you can get sprayed crap for £170 an oz or for good stuff £220-£250 fkn ridiculous half of the shit isnt even cured right and alot of ppl grow good strains but harvest too early or dont grow right thus ending p in crap weed. no wonder everyone growing it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> got the free demo of mafia II


 aye am trying to get a copy on ebay for 20 squid i dont wanna pay more than that really looks like a quick play through and back on ebay job. am just lookin for somethin to fill the gap till black ops


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you should give COD another look theres infinite skill and tactics involved in cod on multi levels, i play as a one man band whereas some get a clan going and work as a team. those are the boys you have to watch. once you rank up a tad your schooling noobs then you rank up and get schooled and repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> check left for dead out too its sweet as.


I've played plenty of CoD and i just cannot enjoy the multiplayer. Working on my own or in a team i just find it repetitive, trigger happy and just dull, i honestly havn't found a need to learn any skills and such, not my type of game, and fps is mostly what i play.

L4D was absolutely great, and then they went and became greedy little dicks so i said sod it, not gonna pay £30 for a damned modification, then they make a nice 50% off weekend, only because they're about to release an expansion that will render the original L4D2 useless as everyone will shift on. On the whole, companies make a hit and then try and exploit it resulting in failure. 

Mafia 2 is a sweet game, but again, i wouldn't pay for it, i completed the 15 missions in a couple of days of slow play, there isn't as yet a freeroam option, meaning once you complete the game, you have to just load up a chapter which means you've still got restritced weapons, the cash and such you had at that period, still have the mission going on etc, it's annoying, the DLC Jimmy's Vendetta is not too bad, but it's no GTA, very little replay value. It's built really well though, everything feels and sounds solid as can be


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

> Foreign Secretary William Hague has promised a sovereignty clause will be included in an EU bill to be introduced into parliament this year.
> It will make clear that EU directives take effect in the UK only by the will of Parliament, which can be withdrawn.



I damned love finding little tidbits of proof from the government that i am entirely correct in all that i have been led to believe by my research  This is no diffferent from the UK directives taking effect on the human, only by the will of that human. No consent, no contract, no law  Fucking A!


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 6, 2010)

Doing your reseach You have any idea how our new gov feel about MJ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2010)

Well both Clegg and Cameron are on the record as stating that the prohibition is not working in the UK, but wel, it doesn't matter what they think so much as the bank statement tells them. There was a report in the Guardian Mr West linkerd to, and even in there they made some glaring ommisions. There was a line from a top ranking police officer that went along the lines of "we should not be focusing on young children, we should be focusing the limited resources on bringing the big dealers to court and taking their money"

here we go:



> "We would rather invest our time in getting high-level criminals before the courts, taking money off them and removing their illicit gains rather than targeting young people.


Through precedent from previous cases, and the changing view on the stuff, there just isn't any money in taking a home grower or a toker to court, it's not worth their while, it is not because a warning will suffice, if they could extract the money, they'd have you in court. So i don't see that sotry as being a balck and white "we don't have the money so we're focusing on X" but more that they have realised that prosecuting any and everyone is not cost effective, and it makes sense to focus all personelle and funding to catching the dealer they can extract £30,000 of court costs and confiscated "illegal gains". Everything is about money money money. (For example, they are now thinking that prisoners should work a 4 hour week, they don't have any real explanation other than "we control them, we might as well get free labour out of them, that saves us money". It has nothing to do with keeping them productive, and making them less likely to re-offend due to the skills they've picked up etc. They've been trying the whole prison colelge for a long time., and well, they get released and they use the knowledge they've gained in the university of crime, being prison, to well, re-offend


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 6, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> nah never been into medal oh honour, but call of duty you can mess with them mw2 just killed it of best game ever released, is any of u boys on ps3 with mw2?


 Cod4 is the one ... On it for manys hours..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you should give COD another look theres infinite skill and tactics involved in cod on multi levels, i play as a one man band whereas some get a clan going and work as a team. those are the boys you have to watch. once you rank up a tad your schooling noobs then you rank up and get schooled and repeat ad infinitum.
> 
> check left for dead out too its sweet as.



Whats the rooms rankings? kill ratio? 
1.23 kill me not the highest but steady
presitge 7 or 8 times ,i,ll check inabit

Camp or No camp? Aint gonna lie sometimes i'll perch some where wid a scope../claymore..


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 6, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Cod4 is the one ... On it for manys hours..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my fev gun rangers they just the best no one can mess with me when i have 2 in my hands and afcaourse with FMJ lols, im on prestige 6. well all my nephew's and brothers are on it and at week end we be 10 of us, clan is (786) and *DON keep a look out for us on mw2 lol no one can touch us when we are all toghter coz we all got mic's and play lot of taktiks!! love it!


----------



## brock (Oct 7, 2010)

just woke up, of work until the 18th    so lots of sitting around and doing pretty much nothing, going to amsterdam on monday 

just saw a bag head on jeremey kyle, ping jeremy off in the head with an envelope ha ha ha


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

"work" that word sounds famillia, what does it mean again. Had a good game or two with nas yesterday well i was spotting and LGP was holding the gun lmao, our clan tag is THC. Maybe we sould all clan together and have the tag as RIU or something lol. Get all the stoners in the one team haha


----------



## brock (Oct 7, 2010)

is anyone else getting alot of friend requests of random people? who have just joined?

iv had a couple in the last week :S


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2010)

I seem to forever get friend requests from low post count users, i simply assume it's along the mentality of "he has many post i should have his name in my profile, then i#;; be a hardcore forum playaaaaaaaa"

I ignore them on the whole unless from people i actually like, and even then i don't see the point


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I seem to forever get friend requests from low post count users, i simply assume it's along the mentality of "he has many post i should have his name in my profile, then i#;; be a hardcore forum playaaaaaaaa"
> 
> I ignore them on the whole unless from people i actually like, and even then i don't see the point


only a few thousand posts to go then TTT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

so i thought id give you guys a chuckle, yesterday i picked up a 9 of some of the worst dope ive ever smoked. ever.... shits full of seeds smells like hair has little stone to it and cost£130 down the line on 9. thankfully i only got a 20bag out of the 9 and my 20's guy rings up n says hey man got C99 aplenty! pic of that tomorrow

nasty shwag


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha, not if admin has anything to do with it Mr. West 

Looks um, tantalizing don  good thing you didn't have to keep hold of the whole lot.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> "work" that word sounds famillia, what does it mean again. Had a good game or two with nas yesterday well i was spotting and LGP was holding the gun lmao, our clan tag is THC. Maybe we sould all clan together and have the tag as RIU or something lol. Get all the stoners in the one team haha


i alredy new you were gena be the spoter lols thats why i was doing quik maneuvers on her lol
yeah clan tag RIU sounds good when we boys on it. well its gena be 3 of us alredy in it, so who els wants to join?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

looks like a big bag of pap don bet ya cant wait to get hold of cindy eh?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> i alredy new you were gena be the spoter lols thats why i was doing quik maneuvers on her lol
> yeah clan tag RIU sounds good when we boys on it. well its gena be 3 of us alredy in it, so who els wants to join?


blind leading the blind really or stoned lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i thought id give you guys a chuckle, yesterday i picked up a 9 of some of the worst dope ive ever smoked. ever.... shits full of seeds smells like hair has little stone to it and cost£130 down the line on 9. thankfully i only got a 20bag out of the 9 and my 20's guy rings up n says hey man got C99 aplenty! pic of that tomorrow
> 
> nasty shwag


Jesus, somebody actually paid for that?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 7, 2010)

Also, what's chinky weed like? I know they are growing tons of the stuff but I've never had any. Not knowingly anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Jesus, somebody actually paid for that?


 yup i know!?!?! theres been nothing about for ages 


Airwave said:


> Also, what's chinky weed like? I know they are growing tons of the stuff but I've never had any. Not knowingly anyway.


 when its dry and unsprayed its ok at best its generally got no crystal to it doesnt really even smell of weed sometimes. 1 spliff last you about 10 mins afore you need an other 

iid love to get a cut of it n see if i can make it good but i doubt its possible without knowing some triad or some shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> i alredy new you were gena be the spoter lols thats why i was doing quik maneuvers on her lol
> yeah clan tag RIU sounds good when we boys on it. well its gena be 3 of us alredy in it, so who els wants to join?



im xbox n i think you boys are ps3


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

PS3 is the way to go


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 7, 2010)

brock said:


> is anyone else getting alot of friend requests of random people? who have just joined?
> 
> iv had a couple in the last week :S


yeah i've had a guy with only 5 posts ask to be my friend DB or something,Why? 

Clan RIU .. im in..

Any body beat root rot?


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im xbox n i think you boys are ps3


lol i alwais wanted to ask a xbox owner, why the hell are you paying to play online!!!!!!?????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

dude when ps3 fucked up their processors and delayed the release for like near a year xbox had all the games man and for the first near year of its release the games on the box were far better, different now of course. and of course the cost of a years online and the xbox still came in well under the cost of the ps3 at launch


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> lol i alwais wanted to ask a xbox owner, why the hell are you paying to play online!!!!!!?????????


cuz they likes the taste of bill gates's salty cock on the inside of thier cheek lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> cuz they likes the taste of bill gates's salty cock on the inside of thier cheek lol


 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM headshot hahaha


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

how much a year is it foir xbox live? U can only have the one username on that account too right?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 8, 2010)

its £40 but I think they raised the price now. greedy bastards!

you can have 1 user yea but you can have up to 3 guests online if your all playing on the same xbox.. its a bit wank really :/


----------



## JRTokin (Oct 8, 2010)

hey up lads,

just wanted to ask if you know where i can get my hands on some good organic potting soil? has anyone used - _B&Q_ Organic Living _Vegetable Compost_? Wanted good quality organic compost without any extra beasties.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

JRTokin said:


> hey up lads,
> 
> just wanted to ask if you know where i can get my hands on some good organic potting soil? has anyone used - _B&Q_ Organic Living _Vegetable Compost_? Wanted good quality organic compost without any extra beasties.


westlands multi compo with added john innes


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 8, 2010)

JRTokin said:


> hey up lads,
> 
> just wanted to ask if you know where i can get my hands on some good organic potting soil? has anyone used - _B&Q_ Organic Living _Vegetable Compost_? Wanted good quality organic compost without any extra beasties.


i wouldnt use BnQ soil or any other stuff, has pest in it, be worned


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 8, 2010)

would using 3 45watt cfls provide enough light for 1 plant in a hydroponic setup?


----------



## brock (Oct 8, 2010)

just grabbed a little bud of the green-o-matic, a week to early but its a nice smoke still.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2010)

I had to go out and buy some stuff. A waste of £20, but i just can't bring myself to cut any more. A palm sized bud once speed dried will normally turn into a couple of rather nasty joints. Took a whole branch on monday which i've trimmed and is drying propperly to last me the week when it's all drying out and i'd start getting waaaayyyy too tempted


----------



## brock (Oct 8, 2010)

ha ha. i know what you mean. thats the last im taking until next week when its completley dry, but then im going to cure it for a further week. i dont need to worry about my stash next week as its Amsterdam on monday


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2010)

I start smoking the moment it's dry. So i normally end up with maybe a few 8th's of actual cured bud


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 8, 2010)

brock said:


> ha ha. i know what you mean. thats the last im taking until next week when its completley dry, but then im going to cure it for a further week. i dont need to worry about my stash next week as its Amsterdam on monday


have fun in the Dam bro!


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 8, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> i wouldnt use BnQ soil or any other stuff, has pest in it, be worned


you had experience with that bro? Ive used it twice and it seems to be ok (the ericacaous stuff!)
would appreciate ur feedback


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 8, 2010)

yes mate. i did it in bnq soil the first time seedlings died and bludi hell the amount of pest i had in the room, you see they dont sterelise the soil. sterelised soil is wha we should be using for these babys, like canna coco is what you should be getting. you mainly can only pik this up at hydro stores only, but its the best in the marcket here in the uk


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 8, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> yes mate. i did it in bnq soil the first time seedlings died and bludi hell the amount of pest i had in the room, you see they dont sterelise the soil. sterelised soil is wha we should be using for these babys, like canna coco is what you should be getting. you mainly can only pik this up at hydro stores only, but its the best in the marcket here in the uk


Thx for the advice bro - I don't seem to have any pests...but then, I do disinfect the whole area every 3 weeks, maybe that has surpressed them....


----------



## brock (Oct 8, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> have fun in the Dam bro!


nice one man,

nice to see you back, you good?


----------



## JRTokin (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Definatly dont want fungus gnats again. I guess it wont be the b&q Organics then. Cheers


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 8, 2010)

Heres the room back in action, 3wks veg roughly . New additions are the Power Diesel and chronic , the ak48s will be added soon. The blue box is an old recyling box drillt to bits and full of dirt and clay balls.Thats a power diesel in there, my first time growing this strain so dont know what to expect,the plants came topped (off mate). I ve seperated to 2 pots that were in the single 90ltr and now there in there own 90ltrs ,one of them has some mutant leaves ... dont know why some leaves aint growin no tips... any info?


Chronics doing good in the soil- Power Diesel- 

 on the left my cheap diy airstones Vs my £10 ceramic what do you think? ​




Attached Thumbnails 


My bubblers suffered so root rot from some bad food i put in well i think its the food as they all went peared after i added it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Hard to tell from jsut two pictures, but i'd say that the ceramic is doing a better job. I'd have thought that with the homemade stone, due to the surface area being so low it would either require a high pressure pump and that it might possbily cause the bubbles to be larger due to lack of pores? Might be totally off on that one, but hey, i'm just outta bed, and i've not finished my lucozade so THAT'S my excuse


----------



## del66666 (Oct 9, 2010)

JRTokin said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Definatly dont want fungus gnats again. I guess it wont be the b&q Organics then. Cheers


if you get fungus gnats use some neem oil once a week and spray soil and pots , keeps them down and totaly fucks mites.....


----------



## brock (Oct 9, 2010)

nice pics dr. green


----------



## welshsmoker (Oct 9, 2010)

i use b&q cheap shit and never had a problem,,,,


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

Damn Brock! I just wanted to give ya mad props for creating a UK growers thread and aquiring such a large network of subscribers all posting to generate a large, informative thread

Cheers homes


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anybody use Big Bud or overdrive

coming to week 6 time for Overdive wondering should I still mix in my Terra flores (Canna I Know) like with the big bud.
Im thinking I should because its just a booster WHat your think?


----------



## Hebivore (Oct 9, 2010)

al-right lads had a madness the other day 1 of my northern lights dropped 8 floors from my window sil an landed right by the entrance to my flat. i ran down an managed to salvage what was left of the plant luckily the main stem didnt snap just some of fan leaves an side branches i managed to bring it bak up stairs without no one seeing me. i stuck it in a pot an got my mate to take it an after he took that i harvested most of the older northern lights and left about 18 bud heads on the plant so i can harvest it again. the bit i harvested has been dried an been curing for 5 days i weighed it yesterday an i got 55 .5gs i smoked a spliff of it before i started curing an it is a proper creeper didnt feel nothing then after 10 mins felt kinda wrecked but didnt really have a banging taste. the sativa bud hairs have been turning more orange an calyxs hav been swelling duno how much left on that 1 but il wait till ive seen a more drastic change in the bud an my young cheese has grown its first hairs a so that's another bitch started to stink alot now though. aint been on here for a bit becoz my lil boy was born 2 weeks ago. il have some more pics up soon. hows every1 doin an hows every1s pride an joys...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Damn Brock! I just wanted to give ya mad props for creating a UK growers thread and aquiring such a large network of subscribers all posting to generate a large, informative thread
> 
> Cheers homes


Um, how did you arrive at that conclusion? 

Gotta say i bloody hate clothes shopping. I just wanted a pair of jeans, how blooyd difficult did they feel they should make it. Who the fuck puts a size tag on a pair of trousers if it has no relevance whatsoever to the actual size of the things. How can 1 pair of 34" jeans be one size, and another pair of 34" jeans be about 4 inches larger around the waist. Dumb Pricks!


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Um, how did you arrive at that conclusion?
> 
> Gotta say i bloody hate clothes shopping. I just wanted a pair of jeans, how blooyd difficult did they feel they should make it. Who the fuck puts a size tag on a pair of trousers if it has no relevance whatsoever to the actual size of the things. How can 1 pair of 34" jeans be one size, and another pair of 34" jeans be about 4 inches larger around the waist. Dumb Pricks!


tell me about it bro. thats what i get pissed of with


----------



## brock (Oct 9, 2010)

Hebivore said:


> al-right lads had a madness the other day 1 of my northern lights dropped 8 floors from my window sil an landed right by the entrance to my flat. i ran down an managed to salvage what was left of the plant luckily the main stem didnt snap just some of fan leaves an side branches i managed to bring it bak up stairs without no one seeing me. i stuck it in a pot an got my mate to take it an after he took that i harvested most of the older northern lights and left about 18 bud heads on the plant so i can harvest it again. the bit i harvested has been dried an been curing for 5 days i weighed it yesterday an i got 55 .5gs i smoked a spliff of it before i started curing an it is a proper creeper didnt feel nothing then after 10 mins felt kinda wrecked but didnt really have a banging taste. the sativa bud hairs have been turning more orange an calyxs hav been swelling duno how much left on that 1 but il wait till ive seen a more drastic change in the bud an my young cheese has grown its first hairs a so that's another bitch started to stink alot now though. aint been on here for a bit becoz my lil boy was born 2 weeks ago. il have some more pics up soon. hows every1 doin an hows every1s pride an joys...


bad shit, atleast you got to smoke after it tho lol,

you ok herbs?




tip top toker said:


> Um, how did you arrive at that conclusion?
> 
> Gotta say i bloody hate clothes shopping. I just wanted a pair of jeans, how blooyd difficult did they feel they should make it. Who the fuck puts a size tag on a pair of trousers if it has no relevance whatsoever to the actual size of the things. How can 1 pair of 34" jeans be one size, and another pair of 34" jeans be about 4 inches larger around the waist. Dumb Pricks!


i never made this thread lol, 

does my head in when people use wrong tags!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

This wasn't even wrong tags, just wrong measuring, the jeans have big "34 R" sown into the inside of it, just about 4" differece between the two pairs  Clothes that fit though! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







Halfway done on that plant, trimming on a time limit is a PITA, most likely just hashify the rest to get it all outta the way before it's too crowded in the building.


----------



## brock (Oct 9, 2010)

lovely buds!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 9, 2010)

brock said:


> nice pics dr. green


thanks bro..



tip top toker said:


> This wasn't even wrong tags, just wrong measuring, the jeans have big "34 R" sown into the inside of it, just about 4" differece between the two pairs  Clothes that fit though! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel ya pain bro 34,34R,34L,34S and not to mention all different fits... Used to be straight or loose fit only now i've got to make sure i aint ordered some low waist, skinny,carrot.... its all to much..

Nice bud there anyway, what is it?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Hard to tell from jsut two pictures, but i'd say that the ceramic is doing a better job. I'd have thought that with the homemade stone, due to the surface area being so low it would either require a high pressure pump and that it might possbily cause the bubbles to be larger due to lack of pores? Might be totally off on that one, but hey, i'm just outta bed, and i've not finished my lucozade so THAT'S my excuse


I should of stated the following : the ceranic is connected to a single haliea pump and the DIY is connected to a double haliea pump with the other air line connected to some airtube in the middle of the pot. Not sure of the outputs . I have some Round airstones snooker ball size that i think do a good jobs as the ceramics and there like £3.50. The only reason i got them was as sent some one to get the round ones and ..... 
You could be right but i dont think the bubbles are tha much bigger


----------



## brock (Oct 10, 2010)

anyone know about any new strains in Amsterdam? il get plentys of pics and discriptions of buds. hurry up tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

brock said:


> anyone know about any new strains in Amsterdam? il get plentys of pics and discriptions of buds. hurry up tomorrow


which? what ya talking bout wilis?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I should of stated the following : the ceranic is connected to a single haliea pump and the DIY is connected to a double haliea pump with the other air line connected to some airtube in the middle of the pot. Not sure of the outputs . I have some Round airstones snooker ball size that i think do a good jobs as the ceramics and there like £3.50. The only reason i got them was as sent some one to get the round ones and .....
> You could be right but i dont think the bubbles are tha much bigger


With DWC you want small bubbles, that's why icrodiffusers are often seen as pretty good investments. The bubbles want to be small so they can oxygenate the water effectively, although i will be honest i've yet to look into any side by side comparisson studies between bubble sizes.

The bud is the ol cheese, but god damn do i need to change it up, sweettooth will be another 4 or 5 weeks so ight have a phone arou/nd and see if anyone has anything of quality they'd like to do a trade on.



brock said:


> anyone know about any new strains in Amsterdam? il get plentys of pics and discriptions of buds. hurry up tomorrow


I want to see some of mr nices gear, supposed to be rather yummy, not really new though


----------



## brock (Oct 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> which? what ya talking bout wilis?


 im going to Amsterdam tomorrow and just wanted to see if anyone had heared of any new weeds over there that i can smoke.



tip top toker said:


> I want to see some of mr nices gear, supposed to be rather yummy, not really new though


the Mr.nice (G13 x white widow) is an amazing smoke, smoked it the second time i went to the dam, i was fine for half an hour after smoking it then i tried to stand up and i couldnt then i couldnt stop laughing at myself because i couldnt stand up


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

go to the grey area coffee shop


----------



## brock (Oct 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> go to the grey area coffee shop


 i always do lol. grey haze, silver mist, original o.g kush and king kong 

probz hit barneys or popeyes first


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 11, 2010)

ive been over 3 times in last 9 months and Grey Area was only place i returned to every-day! ( Chocolope,Headband,EastCoastDiesel)


----------



## adz gen (Oct 11, 2010)

Yo Yo! Finnally Found The UK Thread! Londoner' Here, Just Passing By Too Say 'High' & Whats Good!
Imma Get More Active In The Thread Just Waiting For My Cheese And Rhino To Finish Up Post Nugs Soon 

Nuff Love!

General Adz


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 11, 2010)

quick update peeps off of the first 5fast bud i harvested i got 313gs dry! yesterday i harvested the last 11 n it was bloody hard work took me and my bro 7hours in total but there is so much bud there its unbelivable they all had 4 big colas on each plant just like they had been toped but i dint top them as they are autoflower but hay im not complaining i will post piks all at once it will be thursday i think maybe friday cant wait to see the final wieght im guna have smoke for a year lol it will be well cured buy then peeps! but its took 11weeks total bin of a differance as they are mena take 7weeks lol!


----------



## da55ad (Oct 11, 2010)

week 4 of 12/12



still aint solved the problem with ma leaves but aint gettin any worse just affects the older fan leaves.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2010)

hi lads howsitgaun out there in greeen growin land. @tip top and westy, ive still got the mrs and ive gave up the boze.....seriously....stop laughing....i fuckin have.....i decided my liver needed afew months to regenirate and i kept the mrs coz the thought of having to dig even a shallow grave for the fat cunt was just too much for me...also id have to spend FUCKIN months retraining a replacement and i've got sore knucles as it is. got a new grow on the go, 6 orange bud , 2 roc loc a lemon skunk and a ceres purple. 3 weeks from seed and all over a foot tall. best start so far. everyone under 600hps, in soil(miracle gro), in a 4' x 4' x 6.5' tent( moving them in a week or so to a chamber roughly twice that size under 2 x 400 hps). hope alls well with u ladies and im gettin broadband at home in 2/3 weeks.(fuckin slow cunts)


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Dura, that seems like some fine rational thinking  Any reason for moving them from a 600w to a pair of 400w lights?


Today i am pisssed off, got an engine management ligh pop on in the car, thinking it's for an oil change and the locals want between £50 an £60, told them to piss the fuck off, regardless of the fact that i've gotta get it changed. Don't have that kinda money. Also 40 miles from work, not too handy.


----------



## adz gen (Oct 12, 2010)

da55ad said:


> week 4 of 12/12
> View attachment 1205132View attachment 1205151View attachment 1205134View attachment 1205139View attachment 1205140
> View attachment 1205150View attachment 1205141View attachment 1205148View attachment 1205145View attachment 1205144View attachment 1205143
> 
> still aint solved the problem with ma leaves but aint gettin any worse just affects the older fan leaves.


They Look Like There Turning Rusty? Maybe K Deficiency?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Today i am pisssed off, got an engine management ligh pop on in the car, thinking it's for an oil change and the locals want between £50 an £60, told them to piss the fuck off, regardless of the fact that i've gotta get it changed. Don't have that kinda money. Also 40 miles from work, not too handy.


yup its a total rip off, most oil I just change myself  but its still £30 for a couple litres


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 12, 2010)

go to tesco man and get ur oil only the cheap stuff its bin proven that the tesco oil is just as good as castrol ect lol


----------



## da55ad (Oct 12, 2010)

adz gen said:


> They Look Like There Turning Rusty? Maybe K Deficiency?


think it was to do with ma resevior temp (being to cold 4 plants to absorb nutes)so the fish r having a cold winter lol since ma girls have their water heater dont think it can be a nuet deff as they are on 3 part feed which is mixed at different levels throughout growth and contain all elements


----------



## da55ad (Oct 12, 2010)

dosnt seem to be affecting new growth am i to late to be adding big bud and is it worth adding at all or waste o cash


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 12, 2010)

I wanna put some clones in 1lt pots I only wanna grow them to 12" in because of room probs
Any thoughts/ advice welcome


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2010)

Got the oil and filter done for 30 squid while I waited. They were also kind enough to run a diagnostic check for free, that light wasn't about oil alas. So Mich for a holiday anytime soon. Think I might take some action on this freeman shite, if anything at least ill be able to make a fair bit of dosh as a result.


----------



## lefreq (Oct 12, 2010)

what do ya think peeps 16 days 12/12
View attachment 1207562View attachment 1207561


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 12, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> I wanna put some clones in 1lt pots I only wanna grow them to 12" in because of room probs
> Any thoughts/ advice welcome


Only vegging to 1ft


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

nice shit lefreq! what we lookin at?


----------



## lefreq (Oct 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice shit lefreq! what we lookin at?


cheers dgandt we have 5 cheesus and 2 bubble cheese in soil under a 600 they are 17 days 12/12 today (14 in that pic) there at about 38" at he mo and starting to smell mighty fine haha


----------



## lefreq (Oct 13, 2010)

this was a pick from mon


----------



## ROD80 (Oct 13, 2010)

nice piccys looks like you will get more than me -- 1 plant 8 weeks l8tr 10g dry but its absolute rocket fuel ! just need more more more btw its 'blues' id well recommend it ! anyone heard of it ? anyone know where i can get blues seeds ?? all my clones died ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## da55ad (Oct 13, 2010)

is it big buddah bubble cheese i got 5 of them on the go and they dont really look like yeilding much and have a lot of deformed leaves using a 600w cooltube


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 13, 2010)

jeez lefreq looking awesome, how long did you veg for?


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright guy's and gal's. Thought i would share my Chiesel with yous to go with the other cheese strains on show! This is at 25 Day's 12/12  This is one plant that i topped and once the two new shoots grew into what looked like two plants coming from one stalk i put weight's on the end's so it grew out into a Y shape. Then removed the weights so the end's would turn up into top's also. I found it a very little stress method that gave me many top's, and got big hopes for this plant.
Peace,jambo:


----------



## lefreq (Oct 13, 2010)

da55ad said:


> is it big buddah bubble cheese i got 5 of them on the go and they dont really look like yeilding much and have a lot of deformed leaves using a 600w cooltube


yeah big buddha bubble cheese but i dont rate them really only 4 germed, then 2 just died before getting above 3 inches and now one of them is stretching to fuck like 6" above the rest of the plants the cheesus on the otherhand are amazing really uniform growth 



Mogwai5 said:


> jeez lefreq looking awesome, how long did you veg for?


vegged for 44 days not a set time just flowered once they had reached 20" would have been quicker but i topped at 2nd true node to produce 4 main colas per plant so prob added a couple of days on to get over the topping


----------



## da55ad (Oct 14, 2010)

just been up and chopped a bubble cheese down as it was going hermie (i think) just hope that none of the rest go the same way couldnt post pics to get a second opinion as today of all days ma camera has decided to stop working


----------



## lefreq (Oct 14, 2010)

check this bubble cheese out stretchin to fuck and ruining my otherwise perfect canopy


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

hey guys im back.

Amsterdam was amazing as usual, but the only problem is i went 2 weeks to late, most of the coffeeshops had took thier new strains off the menus to put them into the cannabis cup and some bad news from most of the dealers out there, one of the headband mothers had died so its a very very rear strain now, so i never got to try it 

got some pics tho il upload them now.


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 14, 2010)

brock said:


> hey guys im back.
> 
> Amsterdam was amazing as usual, but the only problem is i went 2 weeks to late, most of the coffeeshops had took thier new strains off the menus to put them into the cannabis cup and some bad news from most of the dealers out there, one of the headband mothers had died so its a very very rear strain now, so i never got to try it
> 
> got some pics tho il upload them now.


glad u enjoyed the dam man!!! wishing i was going there too...my stash has run out and its 4 weeks until the next crop :-s


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 14, 2010)

lefreq said:


> check this bubble cheese out stretchin to fuck and ruining my otherwise perfect canopy
> 
> View attachment 1212078



looking beautiful man!

Just had to extend the height of my grow room as the LSD's are now massive at week 3 flowering


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> glad u enjoyed the dam man!!! wishing i was going there too...my stash has run out and its 4 weeks until the next crop :-s


i have to wait until tomorrow for my stash, thats when the g-o-m will be dry enough to smoke, apart from that i have to wait for pay day


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 14, 2010)

brock said:


> i have to wait until tomorrow for my stash, thats when the g-o-m will be dry enough to smoke, apart from that i have to wait for pay day



yy - pay day too tomorrow....shame ive just been made redundant so keeping my own stash up and running is imperative.

Hope your GOM tastes nice


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

LA Woman. grey area
2g Blueberry joint mellow yellow + 3g S5 haze
Vanilla Kush, Popeyes
Outdoor Power Plant, Homegrown Fantasy
Martian Mean Green, Grey area
S5 haze, Mellow yellow
OG18, Katsu
White Dolphin, Dolphins
Super Lemon Haze, Greenhouse
Kuchi, Grey area
Blueberry Haze, De Kroon
4g Vanilla Kush, Popeyes
Master Mellow, Mellow Yellow
Amnesia Gold, The Green Place
Super Lemon Haze, Blues Brothers
Bubblegum, 420
Super Silver Haze, Homegrown Fantasy
KC Jones, Grey Area
Candy Kush, Blues Brothers
Red Libanon, Prix Dami
Snow White, Popeyes
Strawberry Kush, The Green Place
2g blueberry joint Mellow Yellow
Real Amnesia Haze, Amnesia
LSD, Amnesia
Silver Bubble, Grey Area
Ed Rosenthal's Big Bud, Rokerij
Quhaze (Dr. Grinspoon), Stones cafe
Extreme Blue Chesse, Stones Cafe
Yellow Cab, Grey Area


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> yy - pay day too tomorrow....shame ive just been made redundant so keeping my own stash up and running is imperative.
> 
> Hope your GOM tastes nice


i get paid next week so hopefully the stash will last me until then, im getting made redundant dont know when but its coming soon.

i hope its nice aswell lol


----------



## lefreq (Oct 14, 2010)

that blueberry haze looks bloody amazing made my mouth water just lookin at it!! you bring all that back with you? walkin funny this week then hahaha


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

lefreq said:


> that blueberry haze looks bloody amazing made my mouth water just lookin at it!! you bring all that back with you? walkin funny this week then hahaha


i wish i brought it all back lol, id be making a fortune if i did man lol. the vanilla kush was 18 euro (£15) a gram. £30 for a 2g bag of vanilla kush dont think anyone would buy it lol.


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 14, 2010)

brock said:


> View attachment 1212097LA Woman. grey area
> View attachment 12120982g Blueberry joint mellow yellow + 3g S5 haze
> View attachment 1212101Vanilla Kush, Popeyes
> View attachment 1212103Outdoor Power Plant, Homegrown Fantasy
> ...


man ur making me jealous


----------



## lefreq (Oct 14, 2010)

haha i thought you were hardcore buyin all that shit haha thats mental 15 notes a g in the damn its 10 pound for .7 of peng weed round my ends so about the same really i thought it would be well cheap over there


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

if you go out of your way to find some coffeeshop that not many tourists go to then you will find cheaper weed and different strains, the outdoor bio grew Power Plant from homegrown fantasys was 4 euro a gram

if you stay near the coffeeshops that are the tourist traps then you pay more and see the same weed in the same shops, the vanilla kush was everywere but popeyes 15 euros was the cheapsest for a gram.

the quhaze was 20 euro a gram, but i dont mind paying that because its an amazing smoke, the plant is flowered for 5 months so you paying for the elecy bill really lol


----------



## brock (Oct 14, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> man ur making me jealous


sorry bro.

cant wait for new year now so i can try the strains that they took off for the C.C and hopefully there will be a new headband mother so i can try that


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to see a realistic quantity of bud in that joint  All to often i'm with people that think that if they sprinkle some green into the tobacco it's now a joint, no, they have a slightly better than crap cigarette.

Oh, and for the gamers, new medal of honour, give it a miss, waste of time, unless of course you enjoy linear storylines where you are told which side of the road you just run down, which enemy is yours to kill and such.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 15, 2010)

lol I love the 'uproar' ooo you can play as the Taliban and kill americans. don't the americans do that anyway?

on a sad note.. got busted today! AHH so close to the end, luckily I have a week to take it all down so I'm gonna chop, dry and cure.... and pretend I finished, with some half smokeable bud.

start a new one when I move out.

Peace and happy growing to everyone  I like the community here so I'll still be on and off...


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you played it online tip top? Whats the game play like?

The teaser trailer made the game look so good, might give it a miss after this review...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2010)

I played online in the beta but not the full game, it was good, solidly built, great engine and physics and whatnnot, but my god it was just utter madness, it was generally the case that you would die within around 10 seconds of spawning, and spawning with your sights up was often more than a good idea  So i guess if you enjoy the gung ho madness of COD MW/MW2 then it might be for you. The single player is ok, jut too scripted for my liking, although i certianly mean to give it some more time to see if it grows on me. I read something somewhere rather crazy today that stated that the single player and multiplayer used diferent game engines, single player being unreal 3 and multiplayer uses the Frostbite Engine, rather strange thing for them to do.

That's too bad on being busted matchbox, any details on why etc or is it best to keep all that under wraps. Although it sounds like you were busted by parents/landlord rather than the popo?


----------



## brock (Oct 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Good to see a realistic quantity of bud in that joint  All to often i'm with people that think that if they sprinkle some green into the tobacco it's now a joint, no, they have a slightly better than crap cigarette.


ha ha ha!!! it was good stuff man, theres the same amount of bud in that doofer than there is in an english bag of weed lol.



Matchbox said:


> on a sad note.. got busted today! AHH so close to the end, luckily I have a week to take it all down so I'm gonna chop, dry and cure.... and pretend I finished, with some half smokeable bud.
> 
> start a new one when I move out.
> 
> Peace and happy growing to everyone  I like the community here so I'll still be on and off...


deep shit man, atleast the good thing is they give you time to take your stuff down and to hand yourself in.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

brock said:


> hey guys im back.
> 
> Amsterdam was amazing as usual, but the only problem is i went 2 weeks to late, most of the coffeeshops had took thier new strains off the menus to put them into the cannabis cup and some bad news from most of the dealers out there, one of the headband mothers had died so its a very very rear strain now, so i never got to try it
> 
> got some pics tho il upload them now.


glad u hada good time, I bet u could still buy headband seeeds at the mo mate get ya stock in b4 its too late


----------



## brock (Oct 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> glad u hada good time, I bet u could still buy headband seeeds at the mo mate get ya stock in b4 its too late


the fella in the grey area said that.

with the C.C coming up people will be smoking it and because one of the mothers has died at the wrong time there wont be that much stash/seeds so buy them know before everyone gets to try it and they sell out, because when there gone theres no telling when they will be back.

my mate told me he could get oz's of power plant x church for £160 from a very good source, and i have smoked weed from this source many a time and it is always grew perfectly, outdoors and until the trichs turn milky, then its hung and cured for 3 weeks. so no rushing nothing getting everything spot on, it will be ready in 2 weeks so i think i will be investing in one


----------



## lefreq (Oct 16, 2010)

one of my cheesus 3 weeks 12/12 
View attachment 1215357View attachment 1215356


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

very nice cheeseus lefreq mate, big buddah yeah?


----------



## lefreq (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> very nice cheeseus lefreq mate, big buddah yeah?


yes m8 big buddha got the bubble cheese also but not gonna be gettin that again stretched to fuck and no side growth at all lol


View attachment 1215390

you can see the bubble cheese in the far right pissin me right off lol


what camera r u usin west? i need to get a decent one for my bud porn shots, yours look wicked


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

I got a canon 300d or rebel as they are called in the states lol. They are bout the 150 pound range for a second hand one i think hold on ill look and link brb.....
http://photography.shop.ebay.co.uk/Digital-Cameras-/31388/i.html?_nkw=canon+300d&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
I grew a g-bomb from bb and it stretched like armstrong bout 15 inches between budsites ffs lol.


----------



## brock (Oct 16, 2010)

lefreq said:


> one of my cheesus 3 weeks 12/12
> View attachment 1215357View attachment 1215356


big mo-fo's man!!!


----------



## lefreq (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got a canon 300d or rebel as they are called in the states lol. They are bout the 150 pound range for a second hand one i think hold on ill look and link brb.....
> http://photography.shop.ebay.co.uk/Digital-Cameras-/31388/i.html?_nkw=canon+300d&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
> I grew a g-bomb from bb and it stretched like armstrong bout 15 inches between budsites ffs lol.


yeah that bubble has like 8 inches between budsites no sid growth at all just 5 40 inch branches with a lil nug right on the ends lol

cheesus is all lookin gd tho so much so ive ordered 10 seeds along with 20 of big buddhas automatic , gonna throw 20 autos in soon as i chop these


----------



## brock (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah they look good man.

i was going to get some cheesus seeds when i was in the dam but decided to buy buds instead lol.

im trying to find some headband seeds but there are nowhere to be seen  the closest i can get is sour kush (sour diesel x O.G kush)

looking forward for the "power plant x the church" on payday


----------



## lefreq (Oct 16, 2010)

there are so many seeds id like to buy but i dont really like doin multi strain grows tbh i like a bit of uniformity. or at least half and half. i might buy 5 pineapple express to throw in with the freebies i get from attitude tho


----------



## brock (Oct 16, 2010)

im waiting for next season, gonna buy a shit load of fem white widow seeds, find a few sites and get a couple of gorilla grows on the go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

gorilla in the uk is hard man.well it is up north at least. good luck


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Its grim up north


----------



## ckckck (Oct 16, 2010)

lefreq said:


> there are so many seeds id like to buy but i dont really like doin multi strain grows tbh i like a bit of uniformity. or at least half and half. i might buy 5 pineapple express to throw in with the freebies i get from attitude tho


 
i can highly recomend nirvana ice strain very good yielder and covered in trics look like its been dipped in sugar i got 12 oz dry from 2 plants scrog


----------



## brock (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its grim up north


its always grim up north man lol

il try a few sites with a couple of seeds and if all goes well pack the sites out


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 16, 2010)

hi all just finish all my real bud all 1.7 oz all gone wish I saved more but haha saved the trimmings what a bounus of growing our own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

well reminded i got a fat carrier bag full of trim i need to make some hash lol


----------



## brock (Oct 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> well reminded i got a fat carrier bag full of trim i need to make some hash lol


 yummy homemade hash 


why are some dealers proper wankers? rang 5 people and they all said the same, watching the match in the pub, well the match doesnt kick off for another hour and 10 mins so get your arse's back o the street! derby days are the hardest to get a bud, its easier on christmas day and new years eve up here


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 17, 2010)

brock said:


> yummy homemade hash
> 
> 
> why are some dealers proper wankers? rang 5 people and they all said the same, watching the match in the pub, well the match doesnt kick off for another hour and 10 mins so get your arse's back o the street! derby days are the hardest to get a bud, its easier on christmas day and new years eve up here


feel ya pain Lad.. Scouse i itake it! Been waiting 1hr 45 mins and still got no clue when I'll be toking..


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry about the cut an paste*.
Wk 4 veg/flower*



Have just finished taking cutts off the super silver haze, may leave it in room and see what it yeilds. Everything else is looking fine ,the mutant plant is looking normal now after a light trim even bushier that my fisrt go.
One of my airpumps broke in the tent dont know how long they were in the water for with no air,sorted it now cant see any problems.I have moved the 4 20ltr bubbs into my other tent with a 600w cooltube and set up alittle cupboard for my cutts.
 


Heres some of the cuts, had to use some coloured toothpicks so i know which ones are which..​


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2010)

Those are looking pretty great there fella  Once i get a job i think that a new grotto is in order where i can keep a propper tent and such. A whole room for it. Getting a proper paying job is gonna be a tad trricky atm though, a vacancy went up in the place i do a few hours and 4 CV's were handed in within hours, all for a little cleaning part time job, and from people with degrees according to their CV's.

And dealers are indeed wank, the relationship seems to be a grower-dealer realationship rather than a dealer-buyer, a friend who deals offered me £160 for an ounce before i even gave him a quote, why the fook would i move my stuff at £160 an ounce to a dealer????


----------



## skghost (Oct 17, 2010)

just starting an aeroponic grow iam new to this any comments would be helpfull. attempting to grow super lemon haze with advanced nutrients. just wondering how many grams should i be expecting roughly if any 1 knows.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2010)

Too many variables to ever really say. You could grow half an ounce to half a pound.


----------



## brock (Oct 17, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> feel ya pain Lad.. Scouse i itake it! Been waiting 1hr 45 mins and still got no clue when I'll be toking..


yep i am lol and i couldnt care less about football, sorted one tho, atleast there is a couple of people who make the effort got a decent bag aswell


----------



## sloshedcookie (Oct 17, 2010)

IM looking for someone from the uk near (bristol) way and i can travel. For a oz or 2 send me a msg if u can help no shit stuff lol


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That's too bad on being busted matchbox, any details on why etc or is it best to keep all that under wraps. Although it sounds like you were busted by parents/landlord rather than the popo?


yeah it was a sad day I was more pissed that 1 of them was only 2 weeks away from chop (on the big plant)... yeah it was the landlord :/ wasn't even any smell... gah!

either way I harvested them friday night, pulled 7oz wet off the big plant and 2 ounces off the 2, 3 week flower plants.
I fast dried a good 8th of the shittiest plant (only 2 weeks of flower), and it smelt like shit but it still fucks you up after a couple passes which was surprising actually kinda makes me look forward to the finished cured older plant.

basically I had a week to get the whole set-up down, and figured it would take a week to dry and another to cure so I didn't want to risk letting it flower for another week, at least the curing phase it's easier to hide away.

Stuck all the equipment in storage for when I get another place next march.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2010)

Next march?! damn that's a long tie to wait  Saying that i think i will be getting evicted come january if i don't get myself a job to pay off some rent or a uni/A level course to take (seen as higher education so parents pay rent, precedent was set with the older brother haha)

You'll be lucky to find an ounce in the bristol area for under £200, let alone find one at all.


----------



## sloshedcookie (Oct 17, 2010)

Well i allready have someone that does it me for £150 but its just the same old weed wot everyone eles has.im willing to pay about £170-£180 for some decent stuff


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> well reminded i got a fat carrier bag full of trim i need to make some hash lol


Dont really have much trim to bother making hash. This bud trim covered in tric's not to bad to smoke.


----------



## brock (Oct 17, 2010)

im getting an oz of cured power plant x the church for £160 in two weeks. 

thats cheap around here, oz's are usually between £200 - £260 and thats for shitty arse cheese


----------



## sloshedcookie (Oct 17, 2010)

can you get me some lol


----------



## skghost (Oct 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Too many variables to ever really say. You could grow half an ounce to half a pound.


wat would be the variables you are considering, as i am a humble willing to learn beginner.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2010)

skghost said:


> wat would be the variables you are considering, as i am a humble willing to learn beginner.


Lights, number of plants, growing method, growing medium, nutes, grow cab, the growers experience, random chance. For the first grow it should really just be seen as getting a plant from seed to harvest, yield be damned, if it was still alive at harvest and had some buds on it then you succeeded. You then build on what you have learnt and witnessed and slowly start experimenting and changing it up.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

I took me ages to get as good as my first harvest lmao. In my opinion if u cram the plants u wont get the best they could offer.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> I took me ages to get as good as my first harvest lmao. In my opinion if u cram the plants u wont get the best they could offer.


That has been pretty much the main lesson for me this year, optimizing plant numbers and sizes. Still not got it right, either end up with a half empty grow area or sheer madness resulting in a crap load of fluff that goes straight in the trim bag. 

Speaking of which said trim should hopefully be hashified by now 

It is time for me to go stealth again, all rather suddenly, flatmates g/f is moving in for a month, today. I was informed of this not 5 minutes ago. Gotta love advanced warnings


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

oh dear TTT lol, i couldnt be stelth in my flat with a tent in each room lol


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Next march?! damn that's a long tie to wait  Saying that i think i will be getting evicted come january if i don't get myself a job to pay off some rent or a uni/A level course to take (seen as higher education so parents pay rent, precedent was set with the older brother haha)


quality, though can you really be asked with uni :/ I couldn't lol

yeah march is a bloody long time and then have to do a grow from march so may time would be my second harvest... though I have a cool 9oz's wet (of smokeable shit 7 off of the nearly finished plant)... how much weight does it usually loose, roughly?

I'm expecting it to drop down to about 6oz's give or take.


----------



## brock (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh dear TTT lol, i couldnt be stelth in my flat with a tent in each room lol


ha ha ha, opening your flat as a camp site


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh dear TTT lol, i couldnt be stelth in my flat with a tent in each room lol


Haha, i don't doubt you couldn't. I had a bit of a time of it last weekend, twas harvest and feeding day, people all over the flat, flatmate kept having to jump into my room and close the door on everyone each time he wanted some baccy or such, i've kinda not bothered with the no1 rule of growing haha, plenty of people know, rebelll. She's here for a job though so i'll find time to get things done i'd have thought. Think it might be time to consider hooking up a water line into my bedroom rather than having to stagger doggedly fropm bedroom to bathroom and back with a shiny silver 40L tote of water  sneakkkky. When it's closed up it's just the airpumps that give it away at nighttime thought, otherwise it's gurt lush!



Matchbox said:


> quality, though can you really be asked with uni :/ I couldn't lol
> 
> yeah march is a bloody long time and then have to do a grow from march so may time would be my second harvest... though I have a cool 9oz's wet (of smokeable shit 7 off of the nearly finished plant)... how much weight does it usually loose, roughly?
> 
> I'm expecting it to drop down to about 6oz's give or take.


I'd be tempted with a Law course at uni, not to become a lawyer, god forbid i would not want to become a member of the bar, but just so that i have a knowledge of legal workings and such, basically a uni course to teach me how they work against me haha.

You'll lose roughly 75-80% of the weight from wet to dry.


----------



## brock (Oct 18, 2010)

iv been looking for clones and cuttings everywhere, been asking everyone if they can get hold of any. but i bet you can guess what the asnwer always is...........................
thats right a big fat NO.

iv just saw one of the boys i get bud off sometimes and i havent asked him, so i asked and his answer took me by suprise abit, he said.

yeah, but why get one of them? when you have to go through the trouble of growing it, i can get you a plants that will be ready in 4 weeks.

i gave him the  look and said what!?!

and he said, yea they owe me money so i take the plants as payment then give them to other people to grow, were do you think the bud i sell you comes from.



i can see weres hes coming from, they owe you money, let them do the hard work, you take over at the last minute a reap the profit and thats the quickest easiest way to get your money back.

but should i ask him for one or just keep buying bud?

id be abit parra and sad,

parra because if someone found out i had one they could come to mine.

sad because someone else has put all the hard work, time, effort and love into maintaing a good grow and iv come along bought the plant for £100 left it for 4 weeks and got a decent yield.

am i just being wierd? or should i go for it?


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Think I need to replace my sunmaster 400 hps bulb worked out it done 1000 hrs ish. 
How long do you guys run them before replacing ?
and if I do should I stick with Sunmaster or give Growlux or Phillips a try?


----------



## brock (Oct 18, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> Think I need to replace my sunmaster 400 hps bulb worked out it done 1000 hrs ish.
> How long do you guys run them before replacing ?
> and if I do should I stick with Sunmaster or give Growlux or Phillips a try?


when i use to have my set up, i was using 600hps sunmaster and when that died i got a philips bulb and that lasted well longer than the sunmaster.

if that helps any, im growing off CFL so cant help you much lol


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Basically Looking for the best possible don't mine paying


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

brock said:


> when i use to have my set up, i was using 600hps sunmaster and when that died i got a philips bulb and that lasted well longer than the sunmaster.
> 
> if that helps any, im growing off CFL so cant help you much lol


thanks brock it ant died but want them to have best light pos


----------



## SmokinHotMama (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Guys (and Gals?)
I'm doing a bit of a ghetto grow cos I'm so short on funds (aren't we all?) I've been lurking for a few months and reading/laughing at this thread for past two weeks and I'm only up to post #4660 but I'll get there!! Everything I've learned so far, has been entirely from the RIU forums.

So, here's what my set-up is at the moment. Pay day on Thursday, so will be getting a few more bits. Just wanted to make sure what I'm doing sounds feasible?

Growing in an old wardrobe 2ft 4" width x 5ft height x 1ft 6" depth
I've painted the inside flat white for the time being.

I have 1x 300w 6400k CFL (the *actual* 300w, _not equiv_) plus a few smaller ones to hang around the sides (4x 20w cfl)

1x PC fan for exhaust (will be adding another exhaust fan at end of week)
1x Oscillating tower fan plus a passive intake (May change this for a smaller fan, though)

SEEDS - Northern Lights from Seedsman via HerbiesHeadShop (Ordered last wed, rec'd Thurs AM!)

SOIL: For the seedlings, I have Westlands Seed Sowing Compost with added John Innes
_(I will be ordering some BioBizz All Mix on Thursday - as well as the grow/bloom/boost nutes)_

I have 5litre pots at the moment, plus some peat seed pots.
My main question, is:
Is it better to plant the seeds into the peat pots, or straight into the 5litre pots?
I plan on transferring from 5lt to 10lt pots for flowering stage. Or, do I need bigger pots? Bear in mind the size of the grow space.
Ideally, would like to have 3 plants on the go. 

I've never grown anything before, except for a Gladioli at school when I was about 8. 
God/RIU Help Me.

I _*know*_ I will get better results using better lights, but that's just not an option at the moment.
I am growing purely so I can become self sufficient and avoid dealers, underweight deals and droughts!

ANY feedback is welcome. Once I'm up and running, I'll post some pics


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 18, 2010)

sounds like your sorted there... I've never used them peat pot things but I've heard people have problems with ph or summin killing seedlings. I'd put straight into the 5lt pots.

I also never used any of the fancy meters and stuff, just thermometer and humidity meter.


----------



## brock (Oct 18, 2010)

SmokinHotMama said:


> Hello Guys (and Gals?)
> I'm doing a bit of a ghetto grow cos I'm so short on funds (aren't we all?) I've been lurking for a few months and reading/laughing at this thread for past two weeks and I'm only up to post #4660 but I'll get there!! Everything I've learned so far, has been entirely from the RIU forums.
> 
> So, here's what my set-up is at the moment. Pay day on Thursday, so will be getting a few more bits. Just wanted to make sure what I'm doing sounds feasible?
> ...



go for it man


----------



## brock (Oct 18, 2010)

critical+ day 16 of veg in the powerplant system


----------



## SmokinHotMama (Oct 18, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> sounds like your sorted there... I've never used them peat pot things but I've heard people have problems with ph or summin killing seedlings. I'd put straight into the 5lt pots.
> 
> I also never used any of the fancy meters and stuff, just thermometer and humidity meter.


Forgot to mention, got a therm/humidity meter, but no PH stuff or any of that - trying to not confuse meself too much being a first grow, just wanna see if I can get it to harvest stage!
Thanks for your replies.

ALL SYSTEMS GO!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2010)

You should technically be fine without a ph meter, add the nutes to the water, the ph will drop and generally it should be in and around the acceptable range, but it's nice to have one just in case, although if buying one spend £20 and get a digital job, not one of the 2 prong analogue things


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

technical shmechnical ttt im doing fine without one!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2010)

It was yours and spanishfly's grows that caused me to state that  my first grow, it was the actual act of taking a reading that ultimately led to a lost plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

im lost off what you mean TTT? you drop a plant while taking a reading or not taking a reading fried your plant?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2010)

Was using one of those crappy 2 prong meters, ph'ing everything, so the result was that one of the plants ended up getting nuked with ph down needlessly, that was way abck when i was asking about flushing in the bath and such 

I've just seen that i can get a 4 bedroom detached house not far from here in a nice location for just £50 more a month than where i currently am, and seeing as rent starts again before too long, might be time to think. Might want a propper job first lol, been trawling any and all jo centers and websites of late, nowt available other than ladies fashion and chef's work. Need to find me a career.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 18, 2010)

hey lads got a quastion for yeh canna coco growers. is it ok to flush canna coco soil? i mean i hear some lads saying they flush befor they put plants into flower to prevent salts build up ect. does to go for us in canna coco soil to?


----------



## lefreq (Oct 18, 2010)

if ya lookin for a bargain u should all hit attitude at 10 tonight first 2000 customers get 10 free fem dinafem seeds with no minimum spend!!!

so with postage and your riu discount u can just buy 1 single seed and get the kandy kush and the 10 dinafems for free so 9.89 for 12 fem seeds!!!!

cant miss that bargain boys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

you dont need to flush as much as soil a few days will do. also if ytou plan on re using the coco dont flush with plain water as it kills off all the micro life youve built up while its growing. water with the tiniest bit of feed in and it will flush but keep the micro life.


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Im currently using a duel spec 400 hps by sunmaster and need to replace soon. Just spotted this on ebay>
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400-watt-HPS-hydro-growlight-grow-light-lamp-bulb-/140334534647?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item20ac970ff7
I only wanna flower with it No vegging so dont Think I need blue spec?
Any good what do your think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

that bulb looks used to me new guy. leave well alone. http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/LA3 

osram are awesome. you should think about buimpin up to the 600 though the lumen output is near double that of the 400


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 18, 2010)

lefreq said:


> if ya lookin for a bargain u should all hit attitude at 10 tonight first 2000 customers get 10 free fem dinafem seeds with no minimum spend!!!
> 
> so with postage and your riu discount u can just buy 1 single seed and get the kandy kush and the 10 dinafems for free so 9.89 for 12 fem seeds!!!!
> 
> ...



cheers for the consumer advice lefreq, setting my alarm and trying to remember my password as we speak


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 18, 2010)

posted a havest
https://www.rollitup.org/stonable-quotables/376967-check-out-my-fkin-massive.html


----------



## Airwave (Oct 18, 2010)

Mogwai5 said:


> cheers for the consumer advice lefreq, setting my alarm and trying to remember my password as we speak


Something wrong with their website by the look of things. Cant get into certain areas.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 18, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Something wrong with their website by the look of things. Cant get into certain areas.


yeah i had the same problem, found right clicking and opening in new tab/window got round it, the 10 free seeds are already appearing in my basket so they must be going by Dutch time  

£19.88 for 1 x Barneys Farm Night Shade Feminized, 1 x DNA Genetics RockLock Feminized, 1 x Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized and 10 FREE 2nd GRADE SEEDS 2 x STRAINS, bargainnnnnn


----------



## lefreq (Oct 18, 2010)

i left the page open with my one seed on and just refreshed the page at 10 oclock i just bought 1 g13 labs white widow for 6 quid and got the ten dinafem and the kandy kush 9.89 for 12 fem seeds eh!!

cheap as chips


----------



## The Amazing Hunk (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone know how to get a good weed contact in London ? I just arrived here from Greece and I really have no idea.. Where can you find these people?? I have seen many on the streets with low quality weed and im really looking for great quality


----------



## Airwave (Oct 18, 2010)

Mogwai5 said:


> yeah i had the same problem, found right clicking and opening in new tab/window got round it, the 10 free seeds are already appearing in my basket so they must be going by Dutch time
> 
> £19.88 for 1 x Barneys Farm Night Shade Feminized, 1 x DNA Genetics RockLock Feminized, 1 x Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized and 10 FREE 2nd GRADE SEEDS 2 x STRAINS, bargainnnnnn


That isn't working for me. Damn.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 18, 2010)

lefreq said:


> i left the page open with my one seed on and just refreshed the page at 10 oclock i just bought 1 g13 labs white widow for 6 quid and got the ten dinafem and the kandy kush 9.89 for 12 fem seeds eh!!
> 
> cheap as chips


nicely nicely 

airwave - i specifically right clicked on the seed finder link and went through there?!?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 18, 2010)

Mogwai5 said:


> nicely nicely
> 
> airwave - i specifically right clicked on the seed finder link and went through there?!?


I got it, thanks.

Bought the Shark Attack for £10.99


----------



## budlet (Oct 18, 2010)

anyone want to see some microscope pics ?
i got a new toy the other day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

go for it.


----------



## asap (Oct 19, 2010)

As I have decided to give up growing tomatoes I am selling all my kit, I have two 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m Grow tents 1 is in mint condition the other has a couple of tiny tears at the seams due to being put up and taken down. I have 2 x Wilma 20 pot systems, 2 x 4 inch extraction fans with carbon filters and 10m of ducting, 2 x 600w poot HPS Dual Spectrum Lights & a monster 300W Flowering CFL with reflector, 2 Heavy duty timers and 2 clip on fans. PM Me if your interested.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2010)

The Amazing Hunk said:


> Anyone know how to get a good weed contact in London ? I just arrived here from Greece and I really have no idea.. Where can you find these people?? I have seen many on the streets with low quality weed and im really looking for great quality


Wish i could help ... Ask some one what areas you should not to go in london and then go straight there.. you miight find the pukka first time round. From you don't smell like bacon you'll be good



asap said:


> As I have decided to give up growing tomatoes I am selling all my kit, I have two 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m Grow tents 1 is in mint condition the other has a couple of tiny tears at the seams due to being put up and taken down. I have 2 x Wilma 20 pot systems, 2 x 4 inch extraction fans with carbon filters and 10m of ducting, 2 x 600w poot HPS Dual Spectrum Lights & a monster 300W Flowering CFL with reflector, 2 Heavy duty timers and 2 clip on fans. PM Me if your interested.


Sounds like a decent little setup, if you got cam i think you should take some pics of products. 


Well since its turning into UK Buy/And Sell thread heres mine : In need of 20-30 cutts with the next 7dys, dont want to exculde any strains so I,ll take most just no english ..lol.. The M6 is the stomping ground.. Pm the DR.


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 19, 2010)

just orderd single seed DNA Genetics Chocolope and got 10 free dina seeds and now thats what i call a bargain!!! all just cost 15 quid inc shipping


----------



## brock (Oct 19, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> just orderd single seed DNA Genetics Chocolope and got 10 free dina seeds and now thats what i call a bargain!!! all just cost 15 quid inc shipping


love the chocolope, and that is a bargin!


----------



## milllerboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys quick hel, i have an onyx auto flower growing, she is two weeks into flowering and the centre flowers (The ones rite on the main stem) are browning and appear to be dying and some leafe tips are curling down, i havent fed and food yet as my soils said it has enough for 6 weeks and i only water about once a week when soil has dried?


----------



## brock (Oct 19, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Hi guys quick hel, i have an onyx auto flower growing, she is two weeks into flowering and the centre flowers (The ones rite on the main stem) are browning and appear to be dying and some leafe tips are curling down, i havent fed and food yet as my soils said it has enough for 6 weeks and i only water about once a week when soil has dried?


is it too close to the lights?

it might need watering or a feed of nutes


----------



## Airwave (Oct 20, 2010)

My seeds came today. 5x Shark Attack and 5 x Critical +. 
The Single Shark Attack seed I ordered is looking a bit immature and so is the Critical +.
Also, Shark Attack has a number 85% written next to it in red. The Critical has 90% in red. Anybody know what this means?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 20, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> just orderd single seed DNA Genetics Chocolope and got 10 free dina seeds and now thats what i call a bargain!!! all just cost 15 quid inc shipping


do you know if those dinafem seeds are female, might sound like a stupid question lol i got them free as well and a free PE and a Free Kandy Kush XD anyone know if the KK is any good?


----------



## brock (Oct 20, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> do you know if those dinafem seeds are female, might sound like a stupid question lol i got them free as well and a free PE and a Free Kandy Kush XD anyone know if the KK is any good?


man its fucking lovely!!! smells faintly of love hearts, got a nice fruity taste, soft smoke not to harsh on the lungs.

blues brothers coffeeshop Amsterdam 12/10/10.


----------



## lefreq (Oct 20, 2010)

the dinafem seeds are seconds as they are not entirely 100% fem they are fresh healthy rather gd lookin seeds just not 100% fem i ended up with 5 cloud9 at 60% fem and 5 blue widow at 85%


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2010)

online where anyone can be anybody? certainly there are folk that exchange and sort out fellow folk, but only after a good bond of trust is formed. Prior to that bond, it's best to ust conceive it as PIG!  better safe than sorry


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2010)

On another note, it appears that one of my dreams has come true, for how long, could be the night haha, but i have green eyes! (iris)  yay, alwayss wanted opaline green eyes ahha


----------



## lefreq (Oct 21, 2010)

one of my cheesus 4 weeks in 
View attachment 1224325View attachment 1224327View attachment 1224326


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 21, 2010)

lefreq said:


> the dinafem seeds are seconds as they are not entirely 100% fem they are fresh healthy rather gd lookin seeds just not 100% fem i ended up with 5 cloud9 at 60% fem and 5 blue widow at 85%


Ok I just got them in the post today got cloud9 60% and Shark Attack 85% XD



tip top toker said:


> On another note, it appears that one of my dreams has come true, for how long, could be the night haha, but i have green eyes! (iris)  yay, alwayss wanted opaline green eyes ahha


random!



lefreq said:


> one of my cheesus 4 weeks in


looking nice and shiny there! What sized pots are they in?

Weighed up my dried CM last night, 5 Oz's dry of proper dense nuggets! YAY!


----------



## lefreq (Oct 21, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Ok I just got them in the post today got cloud9 60% and Shark Attack 85% XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey matchbox cheers, there in 11ltr pots m8!


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 21, 2010)

lefreq said:


> hey matchbox cheers, there in 11ltr pots m8!


cool XD thought they might get a little bit root bound in 11l but hey apparently not lol


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 22, 2010)

got my dinfem seeds  all thanks to lefreq!! thanks for letting us boys know. so i got critical 90% , cloud 9 60% , ufo royal queen amnesia haze and the one i payd for dna chocolope fem


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 22, 2010)

new topic: are you boys struglin with the temps droping so much past couple of days?????


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2010)

Struggling? In what respect? I've woken up each morning and they're all still green and smiling, that's enough for me


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2010)

temps are better now, time to throw more heat in there............. stay away from ch9 seeds, mine all were herms. white widow skunk, very cheap and a good smoke, 42 squid for 10 fems


----------



## lefreq (Oct 22, 2010)

well i kept the g13 WW i payed for and got rid of the 11 free ones, swapped then with this lad i get green from for 5 gs of dry english and 20 notes he was well pleased haha and i dont feel a bit bad that there 2nd grade he always sellin me 3rd grade weed and sayin its the shit so got my own back lol

you should all hit attitude on the 31st aswell get 2 free autos and a fem green machine from sweet seeds plus the kandy kush or whatever is on offer then i think you have to spend 15 quid to qualify for this one!!


----------



## brock (Oct 22, 2010)

had half the day off because i had to go to the doctors but all that aside, i couldnt wait to get home because the green-o-matic has been curing for a week and i said i would smoke it after a week curing, just had a joint and that shit has hit my head, its stinky, sticky and glistening.

 

put the rest of it in the freezer for a min


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 22, 2010)

what is the lowest temps i can alow in the tent any one know?


----------



## brock (Oct 22, 2010)

i dont know about the tent, but you shouldnt really let the temp drop below 15c of what the temp is now


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2010)

looks sticky brock but needs a trim 

I got half the day off because my boss is a dosey prick. I need to read up on how paying NI (that is to say I pay the NI and they are simply paperwork midgets) is too expensive for the business and as such cannot afford to hire anyone for more than 16 hours a week. My thinking is that he's too lazy a prick to do his own paperwork and genuinely can't afford to hire an accountant to do that, as well, he's a cheap prick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

you can let it drop to very low but your growth rate is seriously affected at about 15


----------



## brock (Oct 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> looks sticky brock but needs a trim
> 
> I got half the day off because my boss is a dosey prick. I need to read up on how paying NI (that is to say I pay the NI and they are simply paperwork midgets) is too expensive for the business and as such cannot afford to hire anyone for more than 16 hours a week. My thinking is that he's too lazy a prick to do his own paperwork and genuinely can't afford to hire an accountant to do that, as well, he's a cheap prick


it was man, it was a nice smoke aswell. i left the leaf on and smoked them lol.

my critical+ is coming along nicely.

im glad my NI is done through work so i dont hove to mess around with it.

il be getting a day of week each week  dr's sending me to phsyotherapy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

saved my life


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> saved my life


FUCK has that happend recently? they are a poplar ballast.


----------



## Its potty (Oct 23, 2010)

hi lookin at my ak 47 ive found some orangey leavs like rusty can anyone help im in 10ltr pots using plagron light mix/ cannazym terra flores bn xcel rhizt setting my ph to 55-62(i do at 58


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

happened yesterday sambo man. did some googling and its quite common apparently fopr them to run really hot, which mine did from the off. this one has had about nearly 2 years use.


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happened yesterday sambo man. did some googling and its quite common apparently fopr them to run really hot, which mine did from the off. this one has had about nearly 2 years use.


thank fuck you had it on bricks Don thats scarey.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 23, 2010)

easy sambo hows it going bro? i had a bit of a quiet one but i'm back on it


----------



## brock (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> saved my life


not just lucky really lucky man!!! but atleast your someone who uses thier head


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

aye ive had a narrow escape tho it wont feel like it when the mrs finds out haha. it was red hot from day one in my old flat i had it on a table ontop of a dinner plate for about 6 months n when i moved out i lifted the table up n the heat from the thing had melted the varnish off the bottom of the legs to the carpet i had 4 perfectly round purple woodstain patches on the carpet.


----------



## brock (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye ive had a narrow escape tho it wont feel like it when the mrs finds out haha. it was red hot from day one in my old flat i had it on a table ontop of a dinner plate for about 6 months n when i moved out i lifted the table up n the heat from the thing had melted the varnish off the bottom of the legs to the carpet i had 4 perfectly round purple woodstain patches on the carpet.


ha ha ha fucking hell man lol. 

nah thats deeps shit tho, went to a job the other day and it was the fuse box that had gone on fire in the house.

but its the pick of the draw man, not every electrical item is safe, someone will always get something with a fault on it


----------



## Airwave (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> saved my life


Shit. I have three of those.


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 23, 2010)

new guy25 said:


> posted a havest
> https://www.rollitup.org/stonable-quotables/376967-check-out-my-fkin-massive.html


lol...excellent


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> saved my life



Getting those bricks asap.... Always wondered why i seen bricks in photos. Ive got a few of them lying on floors and wooden stuff!! By the end of today they'll be on bricks. How the fuck can maxi bright sell dodgy ballasts? Would it make a diff if the were screwwd to the wall?

Any Other tips to keep my crib from burning down plz let me know


Edit: just came back from garden and mine are future tech and sunmaster ballasts.. so glad , aint found bricks yet but will asap.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 23, 2010)

hey Don jin did the ballast get noisey before it melted?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn it! Ever had one of those 5 minutes till it closes supermarket dash drunk and blazing red eyed only to find they're out of stock. Cashew nuts are no replacement for many bags of Mr porkys pork scratchings


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Damn it! Ever had one of those 5 minutes till it closes supermarket dash drunk and blazing red eyed only to find they're out of stock. Cashew nuts are no replacement for many bags of Mr porkys pork scratchings


 Ha I feel your pain tip top, luckily they had my double pack of chocolate digestives


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2010)

It was a real impulse craving, I was in bed and everything  

Full moon seems to be doing its job bah.


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

ha ha ha munchie cravings.

iv got £3.29 until payday, need toothpaste, stuff for buttys and ciggys, dont know how im going to work this one out.


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

howdy peoples 

brock hows ur critical mass smoking? whats the taste/smell/high? im about to chop 5 cm from mr nice, are your cm from mr nice?


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

the critical+ is still growing lol, i left it to veg for 3 weeks and changed the light to 12/12 lastnight, so should start flowering soon.

il get a pic up in a min.

i smoked the green-o-matic after curing it for a week, that had a nice soft fruity smoke to it, smelt abit like cheese when i grinded it up. had a strong head high was nice but its all gone now 

iv made a rough estimate that the critical+ should be to chop on the 19th of december (if all goes to plan), which is good because i goto amsterdam on the 28th and come back on the 3rd of january. so like i said if all goes well, i chop it on the 19th when i come back on the 3rd its had 2 weeks drying so should be ok to smoke.


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry brock i aint been online much i thought it was chopped n you got 5oz must av been some1 else.

mine is a week away from chop with another 5 5wks behind them ive never grown it b4 only really grown dp blueberry for a good while now fucks nos why but ya live n learn, the cm is smelling lovely carnt wait to smoke her.

wasnt really expecting such nice smoke just wanted the yield n 8wk turnaround but looks like some top bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Getting those bricks asap.... Always wondered why i seen bricks in photos. Ive got a few of them lying on floors and wooden stuff!! By the end of today they'll be on bricks. How the fuck can maxi bright sell dodgy ballasts? Would it make a diff if the were screwwd to the wall?
> 
> Any Other tips to keep my crib from burning down plz let me know
> 
> ...


 to be honest screwed to the wall is worse fire would just blaze upwards. ill be writing to maxi bright il post what comes of it!


del66666 said:


> hey Don jin did the ballast get noisey before it melted?


 no noise at all. but they run real hot all the time. i dont know how they get away selling these death traps


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

didnt ya say ya researched n its happend to quite a few people Don? cause im pretty shore ive read or heard about it b4 just never seen it that ballast looks proper melted! did ya hear it go up?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It was a real impulse craving, I was in bed and everything
> 
> Full moon seems to be doing its job bah.


ha well don't forget you've only got till 4 today!!

think one of my plants has a bug problem  Have to wait till lights on to do proper investigation


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry brock i aint been online much i thought it was chopped n you got 5oz must av been some1 else.
> 
> mine is a week away from chop with another 5 5wks behind them ive never grown it b4 only really grown dp blueberry for a good while now fucks nos why but ya live n learn, the cm is smelling lovely carnt wait to smoke her.
> 
> wasnt really expecting such nice smoke just wanted the yield n 8wk turnaround but looks like some top bud.


yea must of been someone else, i wish i had 5 oz lol.

good to hear man, your stash is sorted for the next couple of months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> didnt ya say ya researched n its happend to quite a few people Don? cause im pretty shore ive read or heard about it b4 just never seen it that ballast looks proper melted! did ya hear it go up?



nah man i was at graft. n yeah ive done a google on it and it has happened to a few people. house fucking stinks of burnt plastic n i aint got a clue how to get rid of the smell. 

hows the mrs n the youngun man? all the best


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> house fucking stinks of burnt plastic n i aint got a clue how to get rid of the smell.


just leave your windows open, and use something like frebreeze instead of anair freshner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

tried it mate didnt do jack shit, ive had the neutradol shake n vac stuff ived got a glade plug in the windoww open, an ozone generator pots of ona gel all over the shop and it still stinks of plastic i even tried wiping the walls and tent down with mr muscle. i dunno what else i can do.

at least it doesnt smell of weed anymore though


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

theres only 2 more thing for ya to do then, either get your carpets cleaned, or get a smoke machine, some flavored smoke and blast the room for a good 15 mins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah i think its going to be the only way to get rid of the stink like. its going to be a bitch tho the room has a tent full of dope in it to clean round


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

if i lived near you man, i could of done it for ya, got the carpet cleaner sitting in my hall because i used it yesturday.

you could always rent one but the problem with that is, you'll get rid of the smell but your left with soaking wet carpet for 4 days lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah i think a carpet cleaqner is the next step, ive got a dehumidifier for the drying, its going to be a bitch doing the stairs and mopping the walls


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

yea man.

you wanna use a degreaser to clean your walls with, to save time cleaning try and get hold of 1 of them mops with the sponge on the bottom (the ones that the handle bends the sponge in half to ring it out) that way you can clean the wall side to side, top to bottom in about 2mins without bending down or moving


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

hmmm i was gonna get cillit bang but i dont know it will bleach the walls. last thing i need is to redecorate haha. thanks for the tip on the mop. thats definately a job for monday 
though


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry brock i aint been online much i thought it was chopped n you got 5oz must av been some1 else.
> 
> mine is a week away from chop with another 5 5wks behind them ive never grown it b4 only really grown dp blueberry for a good while now fucks nos why but ya live n learn, the cm is smelling lovely carnt wait to smoke her.
> 
> wasnt really expecting such nice smoke just wanted the yield n 8wk turnaround but looks like some top bud.


hey mate got a dp blueberry going at the moment any tips on it?


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm i was gonna get cillit bang but i dont know it will bleach the walls. last thing i need is to redecorate haha. thanks for the tip on the mop. thats definately a job for monday
> though


you could use that, if you do you want to empty it into a bucket and dilute it, if you spray it onto the wall thats when you will need to decorate, big run marks down the wall


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man i was at graft. n yeah ive done a google on it and it has happened to a few people. house fucking stinks of burnt plastic n i aint got a clue how to get rid of the smell.
> 
> hows the mrs n the youngun man? all the best


alrite Don yeah been busy m8 the mrs had me little girl a week ago, shes the nuts Don im loving it! weighed 9.2lb by c-section so im doing everyfing cause the mrs has to recover from the op.

had to move eveyfing out the flat aint gonna grow around me little girl, so now doing a 3way split at a different location bit shit the 3way split but its better than nufing, need to get a flat/house of me own.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2010)

Big congratulations on the girl Sambo and also to the mrs  Sounds like a good idea to keep it a nice safe place for the family.


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey mate got a dp blueberry going at the moment any tips on it?


il be honest DP blueberry isnt a very good strain if you research the strain your read about lots of hermi problems, ive grown n seen dp blueberry grown many times i only grew it cause it was the only clones i could get and ive had lots of hermi probs, male preflowers every where aswel.

but saying all that i grew dp blueberry for nearly 2yrs and got some really good yields.

ive got a few dp blueberry pics but i wont bore ya with em i posted them loads of times, page 985 i think for pics,


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Big congratulations on the girl Sambo and also to the mrs  Sounds like a good idea to keep it a nice safe place for the family.


thanks TTT im really lovin it m8 proper happy.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah congrats bro


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks las 

i watched the c-section fuckin el m8 it was like a horror movie they were cutting the mrs to bits then proper pulling the baby out it was proper nasty fuck nos why i watched lol


----------



## brock (Oct 24, 2010)

congratulations sambo man.


----------



## Hebivore (Oct 24, 2010)

yh congrats sambo ma son was born 3 weeks ago best fing in the world still an i understand wa u mean ma grow is in a tent in front room but still feels bait harvest is real soon so as soon as thats done packing everyfing away. hows every1s females doin though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite Don yeah been busy m8 the mrs had me little girl a week ago, shes the nuts Don im loving it! weighed 9.2lb by c-section so im doing everyfing cause the mrs has to recover from the op.
> 
> had to move eveyfing out the flat aint gonna grow around me little girl, so now doing a 3way split at a different location bit shit the 3way split but its better than nufing, need to get a flat/house of me own.


 congrats fella! all the best for your fam! and a 3 way is better than nee way hahaha


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck to the new dads out there!! Got a pair angels/devils depending on whos looking 

thought I'd post a few

the soil plant was looking droopy i think i put to much clay balls in it and drilt to much holes at the bottom cause the roots are out the bottom, it dries out quicker than i thought, I added a spair air pump i had to it with a little adapting it seems to be working as i went back the next day and it had perked up,almost soil bubbler..


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 25, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> brock hows ur critical mass smoking? whats the taste/smell/high? im about to chop 5 cm from mr nice, are your cm from mr nice?



lol yeah I chopped my CM's XD 5 Oz's dry, not too bad.

obviously its soooo much better after curing! i had some fast dried stuff at 1st chop.

(before Cure)
smelt pretty bad I must say kinda like an odd hay'ish kinda smell
tasted about average just like some regular grade skunk you get on the street.
high was ok lasted about an hour.
was a little harsh on the exhale


(after Cure)
tasted pretty alright i got a reeeeaaally mild kinda fruity taste from it but then the same skunky aftertaste
smooth as a motherfucker
doesn't have much bag appeal cos it still smells kinda hay'ish but a bit sweeter (might just be my cure?)
the high fucking blew me away, smoked about 2, 3rd's of a generous joint, starts off with quite a bit of energy, then I got the munchies, BAD, lol after it was a really good relaxing couch lock stone for about 3 hours and wears of slowly, could have done with a top up after 1 hour but I couldn't be asked to get up to smoke another (have to go outside) 

I think they were mr Nice's but I'm not 100% sure if I'm remembering correclty XD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

have i got a treat to show you guys! a friend of a friends girls, some sort of sk1 cut,


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 25, 2010)

that looks fucking dirty mate, nice.. it's like if death were a plant it would fuck you up... and look like that XD

i would actually be a little bit scared to smoke it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

aye looks like it could write you off big time haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 25, 2010)

looks bloodly lovely Don! some sorta skunk#1 cut? aint E cheese a skunk#1 pheno?

thanks for that Matchbox, i was hoping it would be abit better smelling but never mind smells really nice at the mo wk 7 of flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah this is pretty close to it its called livers/blues


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah this is pretty close to it its called livers/blues


Is that a clone only strain?


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 25, 2010)

Got this today, 1/4 of blue cheese


----------



## brock (Oct 25, 2010)

getinnocuous said:


> Got this today, 1/4 of blue cheese


how much do this sting ya for?


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 25, 2010)

Set me back £65, absolutely peng (haha) stuff


----------



## sambo020482 (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought 65-70 its crazy crazy times when 65 is pretty cheap for 7grams of decent gear.


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 25, 2010)

Picture doesn't really show it, quite dense buds.


----------



## brock (Oct 25, 2010)

remember when you would get a half oz for £60.

but we will still buy it whatever it costs


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2010)

Half ounces for £60, that would be about a year ago then, that grower was a damned honourable lady. Pity she got nicked out of real unlucky circumstances (had a mate around, he knew nowt of it all, they heard noises outside to find a bunch of kids with a knife prowling ardount he lawns, she walks out and starts giving them hell, but her fried called the cops not knowing better, doh.

Not sure if i mentioned, but my mate who shifts this and that told me straight off the bat that he'd pay £160 an ounce, what the hell is the dealer thinking offering £160 an ounce, does he want to piss off his mates and such that much, or does he just not make profit?


----------



## brock (Oct 25, 2010)

maybe he was an old school dealer who just did it to get his own smoke and make enough money back to buy the next oz and do the same so on and so on, keeping his head down not bothered about the money or making himself blazing to the police.

if so we need more people like him!

i had a guy about 5-6 years ago who grew fat, stinky, stick, shiney WW buds, he use to do halfs for £60, oz's for £120 but after you bought off him for a couple of months he would do them for £100, but i lost contact with my contact to him


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2010)

This guy contorls a large section of the city with that regard haha, his customer base is such that he can charge anything for anything and sell out, but he offered £160 straight off the bat, if i was forced to sell some weed, it would not be at a price or to someone that would see it hitting the streets at £10 a gram etc, i'd want a contract stating that it would be 3.5g 8ths if i sold at £100 an ounce etc, but dealers are dealers so he'sd say that and then do as he wanted. So i don't contact him when i have my own, he's not worthy


----------



## brock (Oct 25, 2010)

man the sacks are getting smaller and smaller here all the time and everyone has the same merch so it doesnt matter who you ring your getting stung left right and center.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2010)

Quality is also massively dropping. A year ago this guy sold rokc hard tasty buds, nothing super dooper but respectable for the price, now all that is going around anywhere is bud that must have been hanging for maybe a day, 2 days max, fluffy damp garbage. Really wish i knew some local growers on a friedly basis so i could go around swapping buds and such, but i know if i swap with him it will be like swapping a lambo for a focus


----------



## brock (Oct 25, 2010)

i know man, even the people i got to who have half decent stuff are getting shit at the minute



tip top toker said:


> Really wish i knew some local growers on a friedly basis so i could go around swapping buds and such, but i know if i swap with him it will be like swapping a lambo for a focus


that had me laughing!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2010)

cant you lot grow enough to keep you in smoke, cant believe you would go buy some at inflated prices lol.................


----------



## brock (Oct 25, 2010)

i only grow one plant at a time for my own smoke, but i always end up keeping half and giving the rest to my mates lol.

so yep i buy at "nice one for buying my next car" price


----------



## peckham.tel (Oct 25, 2010)

peckham.tel 
Stranger
Stranger
Join Date
Sep 2010
Posts
10
Telling the difference
Hi guys my first grow,all goin very well most plants 1ft high indoor with cfl.roughly 6 weeks old had about 10 days of nutes.

My question is they were a 10 seed indoor mix cinnamon,grapefruit,nev haze, Venus flytrap and a bonus seed northern lights. All seeds were shoved in a bag and not labled so when should I find see any signs of what's what it was a all female seeds.
Edit Post*Reply*Reply With Quote** Journal this Post** * *


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

You won't easily be able to tell what is what but you know what was in there to start with so some folk might be able to identify certain strains once they get nice and big

@Del, that is the goal, but unfortunately i don't have the best space to play in and cockups happen to it is sometimes the ase that i'm a month without buds


----------



## peckham.tel (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers mate an answer at last !!!! Let's c !!! Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's not the same as "anyone know what strain this is?" as you know that it's limited to 1-10, i think you'll get some answers 

Just back from sainburys, never thought i'd find myself scared to use a self service checkout, reason being every time i hit cash to try and pay the damned thing would simply electrocute me and little else. Bloody technology.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

Picture time

Cheese @ 4 weeks
















Sweet Tooth @ 6 weeks











Sweet Tooth @ 2 weeks






Cheese nug and Cheese gumby hash











The lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

yeaaaah boi cheesey gumby will cure all your ills haha. looks like some crazy bushes man, you ever trim your bushes haha everyone likes a nicely trimmed quimm


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

I probably should  still learning the balance, i either get pro-active and trim it to pieces and find whoops, too much, crap harvest, or i think no, more buds sites! and then when it starts budding out i suddenly regret it. Just like the number of plants, number of stems is not always more=better :/


----------



## asap (Oct 26, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250717238347&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250717240634&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The 2 sets of gear I have for sale are now listed on EBAY links above. 99p start and no reserve collection from Lincoln only as they are all in storage.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Just back from sainburys, never thought i'd find myself scared to use a self service checkout, reason being every time i hit cash to try and pay the damned thing would simply electrocute me and little else. Bloody technology.


All the static from your grow pod XD, and thas sum sexy cheese man!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Picture time
> 
> Cheese @ 4 weeks
> 
> ...



Looking good TTT them cheese look just like mine , must be smelling dank in there!! Good growing T.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

The sweet tooth has a fabulous stench, very nice flavour. Can't wait for her to finish.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11622484

So now one of the only things that the government uses against us, mental illness, is also caused by something perfectly legal with no future plans of criminalising.


----------



## brock (Oct 26, 2010)

peckham.tel said:


> peckham.tel
> Stranger
> Stranger
> Join Date
> ...


hey man if you go on my profile, goto my pics and click on Amsterdam/ Amsterdam 2, you will see some of them buds there.

i know they wont help you until you have budded and dried they but they will give you a little heads up


----------



## brock (Oct 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Just back from sainburys, never thought i'd find myself scared to use a self service checkout, reason being every time i hit cash to try and pay the damned thing would simply electrocute me and little else. Bloody technology.


ha ha, i bought an electric fire from B&Q went to the self serve checkout because it was empty, used the gun to scan the barcode on the box, but there was 4 barcodes so i just zapped the one on the top of the box and it can up with £13.75 instead of £99.99, so i put my money in fast and tried to get out as quick as i could but the gf was shouting all over the place "that was fucking cheap that machine must be broke" so i put a jog on. lol



tip top toker said:


> Cheese @ 4 weeks
> 
> Sweet Tooth @ 6 weeks
> 
> ...


wow wee!!!


----------



## brock (Oct 26, 2010)

asap said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250717238347&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250717240634&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> The 2 sets of gear I have for sale are now listed on EBAY links above. 99p start and no reserve collection from Lincoln only as they are all in storage.


just checked these out amazing deal, if i had the space and could get to you id buy one, but sadly i dont have the space and dont drive lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 26, 2010)

evening peeps, If I'm running 400W of CFL am I going to get a huge temp increase going to 400W of HID?

also please see bug post in plant probs if experienced anything in the past


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2010)

it looks like you have a fairly good sized space for growing, although i did not try my 400W HPS without ventilation, but with it i was seeing almost perfet temperature, in the "summer" the exhaust fan and cooltube were very very handy and needed


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 26, 2010)

cheeer tip top, that's what I feared in the Summer it was getting too warm just with the CFLs and oscillating fan, the last few weeks have meant that it's mean been perfect in there but I'm guessing still too much without proper extraction for a HID setup. Damn I hat being in the ground floor flat lol!


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 26, 2010)

brock said:


> remember when you would get a half oz for £60.
> 
> but we will still buy it whatever it costs



very true bro! lol


----------



## brock (Oct 26, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> very true bro! lol


hey man you good?

ment to be getting an oz on friday, PP x the church for £160, dopefully will 

hows yours coming along?


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

brock said:


> hey man you good?
> 
> ment to be getting an oz on friday, PP x the church for £160, dopefully will
> 
> hows yours coming along?


will this be the second oz of this or is this still u getting it if u know what i mean?


----------



## cafeculture (Oct 27, 2010)

brock said:


> hey man you good?
> 
> ment to be getting an oz on friday, PP x the church for £160, dopefully will
> 
> hows yours coming along?


good thx man, u? smoked the 1st harvest, 3 LSD's are 3 weeks away!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> good thx man, u? smoked the 1st harvest, 3 LSD's are 3 weeks away!


Let us know how those grow and smoke, i've a couple of seeds that have been knocking around till last that i've not had much desire to plant.

Just got a contract to sort out a commputer system for some navy folk, just managed to upgrade a fair bit of my HTPC on the commission, very happy. £60 left in the pocket as well for an hours work.


----------



## brock (Oct 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> will this be the second oz of this or is this still u getting it if u know what i mean?


yep this is still the one i was getting, the lad who im getting it off let me know that he was happy with it and it was dry enough to sell.

so if all goes well friday it is 



cafeculture said:


> good thx man, u? smoked the 1st harvest, 3 LSD's are 3 weeks away!


yea man im cool thanks.

nice, what was it like? love the LSD, youve got 1 lovely strain x3

the critical+ is loving the powerplant system, its guzzling water, its staying nice and small but growing out, i left it to veg for 3 weeks and changed the light to 12/12 last saturday so this saturday will be the 1st week of flowering, then leave it for another 7 weeks. i plan to chop it on 19th dec if its ready, so i can get it drying so when i come back from amsterdam its been in darkness for 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mogwai5 said:


> evening peeps, If I'm running 400W of CFL am I going to get a huge temp increase going to 400W of HID?
> 
> also please see bug post in plant probs if experienced anything in the past


i switched from 600 watt enviro to 650 hps , heat wont be the issue you think, just need some space between lights and tops of plants , a nice fan and inline fan


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone any ideas for growing in a top floor flat?.... I heard a friend say that he knows a grower who has 3 x 600w hps suspended from his ceiling and dedicates the whole room to the flowering of his plants - dont know about in or our vents but apparently he spreads the heat about the property. Has been doing it for 6 years and has never been caught. Im venting out of a window to keep the temps down.

I have 2 x secret jardin tents (one with a big T5 and one with a 600w HPS) linked with insulated ducting to a Y piece which just aims upwards near the window and blows out near the window during the lights on period.

My understanding is that no matter what way you do it there needs to be some kind of heat exhaust and that heat has to go somewehere...

I ideally want 4 x 600w and i would even build an entirely insulated room for them and possibly use an ac unit to cool it all but the ac will still put out heat as i bought a portable before and ended up returning it. I have heard the mini splits are the business but maybe a mini split or a window ac unit will look a bit suspicious on a top floor flat (not to mention how difficult it would be to fit)

Options i know of for disposing of the heat are
-out the window
-into the attic
-down the sewer pipe
-around the property

What are people doing... and is it really feasilble to have 4 x 600w in a flat or should i just go find a barn or a basement somewhere (and on that note im finding basement property hard to find.........)


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 27, 2010)

hey lads. are these bals growing?????

View attachment 1235785View attachment 1235784


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 27, 2010)

nas they look ok to me... 

anyone help me with the venting issues?...


----------



## nas2007 (Oct 27, 2010)

so any adea lads male or female


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

whitewidow2 said:


> Anyone any ideas for growing in a top floor flat?.... I heard a friend say that he knows a grower who has 3 x 600w hps suspended from his ceiling and dedicates the whole room to the flowering of his plants - dont know about in or our vents but apparently he spreads the heat about the property. Has been doing it for 6 years and has never been caught. Im venting out of a window to keep the temps down.
> 
> I have 2 x secret jardin tents (one with a big T5 and one with a 600w HPS) linked with insulated ducting to a Y piece which just aims upwards near the window and blows out near the window during the lights on period.
> 
> ...


I have the same prob now ,just about to setup something similar , would like to know how you do it(heat issuses) mine aint top floor so ive got to worry about vibrations above and below. Bought everything i can to keep noise to min, got a balcony so i think the heat will be going out there. Im planning on doing 4-7 600hps . In two minds wether to set up a big tent ,space is 5m x 3m.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Oct 27, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey lads. are these bals growing?????
> 
> View attachment 1235785View attachment 1235784


hard to say from pics nas but I would say they look like petal tops peeking out so no, if you can put the flash on when taking pic, it cuts out the yellow

ww2 - anything is possible fella, i've seen peeps vent up chimney stack but obv not poss in a flat, is there an existing extractor fan in the bathroom which could be used, also if you got a cooker hood in the kitchen that's got to go somewhere, guy next door to me (admittedly ground floor flat) has drilled or rather cut a 6" whole through the external wall with a a flappy external vent on the outside which he uses to vent his tumble drier (or so he says!). Grower I know just vents from tent to room through carbon and has the windows open for cool air coming in

cheers delsa, interesting - my external extraction at the mo is open the doors and keeps it at about 78, food for thought though.

Dr Green I presume you've seen this thread, may be of use: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/122532-quiet-neighbors-can-hear-you.html


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> so any adea lads male or female


its not the best of pics nas mate i couldnt be sure either way lol, soz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

nas, hard to tell, but if youve got a few of that strain if thats taller than the rest its likely a fella. otherwise only way is to wait n see. hope shes a lassy!


----------



## milllerboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Guys quick help. i have no option to vent atall, my temps are ok but house is starting to stink and im only at the beginning of flowering, i have 100 airfreshners going but do you guys have any tips on keeping the smell down?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

no venting will end in mould. believe me been there redecorated that. ozone generator will kill the smell but they are pricey bits of kit. and sooner or later your going to have to get some fresh air to the plants.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

milllerboy said:


> Guys quick help. i have no option to vent atall, my temps are ok but house is starting to stink and im only at the beginning of flowering, i have 100 airfreshners going but do you guys have any tips on keeping the smell down?


i think you need a carbon filter+fan,smell can be strong from bloom begins with some strains .Need ona gel myself ,heard good stuff about it going to place near all doors downstairs.



Mogwai5 said:


> hard to say from pics nas but I would say they look like petal tops peeking out so no, if you can put the flash on when taking pic, it cuts out the yellow
> 
> ww2 - anything is possible fella, i've seen peeps vent up chimney stack but obv not poss in a flat, is there an existing extractor fan in the bathroom which could be used, also if you got a cooker hood in the kitchen that's got to go somewhere, guy next door to me (admittedly ground floor flat) has drilled or rather cut a 6" whole through the external wall with a a flappy external vent on the outside which he uses to vent his tumble drier (or so he says!). Grower I know just vents from tent to room through carbon and has the windows open for cool air coming in
> 
> ...



Sounds good.. had'nt seem that thread before but ihad a quick butchers and some decent advice there, but most flats you cant get in to the ceiling so i go across the room with my wires then hang lights form there. Id suggest accoustic every thing if you can afford it,first time Ive used A.ducting its very very good ,got a bloody 12" jet in my other spot and thats normal ducting but houses are diff, still my upgrade A.Ducting to everything! 
I also put B&Q roof insultation around my big fans boxed or round ,still in the bag just sliced to size and tape the ends up wear Gloves and LOng sleaves cause its fibre glass your playing with ..I learnt the hard way No fun at all.


----------



## peckham.tel (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks lovely !!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

click link below..

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/379779-warning-cell-pics-emails.html


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> click link below..
> 
> [URL]https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/379779-warning-cell-pics-emails.html[/url]


There are indeed some dappy people out there  Never taken a compromising photograph with a mobile phone.


What's the legal rules on haloween? They are blackmailing me in my own doorway, am i allowed to smack em? Maybe i should ust sit on my balcony with some smokes and some buckets of water  Change it all around, they knock on your door and if they don't hand over their sweets you trick the crap outta them. 

Lying in bed after a smoke, 2 hurs work in a spot and then that's me done for the week  Was rather bemused to wake up to have an email stating my courrier delievery time to the hour instead of to the day.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 29, 2010)

LMAO, Funny as!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> There are indeed some dappy people out there  Never taken a compromising photograph with a mobile phone.
> 
> 
> What's the legal rules on haloween? They are blackmailing me in my own doorway, am i allowed to smack em? Maybe i should ust sit on my balcony with some smokes and some buckets of water  Change it all around, they knock on your door and if they don't hand over their sweets you trick the crap outta them.
> ...


LOL.. funny bro... Ive felt like that in the past.. Yeah you'd be surprised what some people do as normal bro ,judging by some of the replys...
Got a pacakage the other day and it was down to the hour DPD i think, beats waiting around all day..


----------



## brock (Oct 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What's the legal rules on haloween? They are blackmailing me in my own doorway, am i allowed to smack em? Maybe i should ust sit on my balcony with some smokes and some buckets of water  Change it all around, they knock on your door and if they don't hand over their sweets you trick the crap outta them.


yea your on your property and as you see it as thier trespassing "because they knocked more than once" lol. 

picked up the PP x the church, got 30g its nice still abit sticky so iv kept a quart to smoke on now and leaving the rest to dry abit more then im gonna put a quart away to cure for christmas day.

just rolling one now then il upload the pics


----------



## brock (Oct 29, 2010)

30g organic outdoor power plant x the church


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2010)

Man, hate to say it but you just paid a whole heap of money for a lot of stalk.


----------



## brock (Oct 29, 2010)

nah there is bud lol, i squished it up dead small in the bag and stuffed it into the mobile pocket in my coat, so if i got stopped it looked like a quart.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2010)

Not saying there isn't, it just looks like you have some REALLY thick stems in there, i'd have thought the stem top right would be a few grams at least.

Give us a smoke report thoough, i enjoyed the church but found i biu;t a tolerance rapidly.


----------



## brock (Oct 29, 2010)

it was grew outdoors for a couple of months in shit weather but its acctuly alright stuff.

il let you know what the dry stuff is like, the stuff now is nice but have to keep lighting after every toke, can taste the popwer plant in it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2010)

yup, lotta stalk in that, id throw that bk in my dealers face if he tried selling me that


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2010)

Saerimmner said:


> yup, lotta stalk in that, id throw that bk in my dealers face if he tried selling me that


Haha, while on the bare principal of it i would, at the end of the day, well it would be rare for me to come across a named strain let alone a good one, so i'd keep it haha, i'd just get it replaced with 28g of scruff that wouldn't do much of a good job


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.gwpharm.com/Otsuka extension.aspx

These guys have a worldwide colaboration on selecting the best strains for medical ailments. :/ $6 million of funding as well.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick cut and paste from the journal:

Heres a look at some of the cheese in the tent, the leaves have started going all yellow and rusty in places, i have changed the res on all pots this week and its not gotten any better..



The buds have started to show in the main room ,looking kinda puiny at the mo but i know whats coming!!
Below is room and tent in veg, the Ak48 has some massive leaves almost cabbage like..
Ak

Nearly all my cuts have come through ,almost 100% < roots look healthy .. Dont know about no one else but nothing beats peat pellets!! Strongest roots for a while , i had them in the root it tray so they're raised higher of the floor..

Some last shots of the frosty cheese...
Has anybody smoked/grown that permafrost?




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## brock (Oct 30, 2010)

was watching something before and some scientist said that when leaf turn brown and fall off a plant/tree thats the plants way if getting rid of waste like the way we goto the toilet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like nute burn to me man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

what i got going on


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice tent don! Looking good! Any of you guys ever had browning on lower leaves, which yellow, turn brown and crispy then fall off?

Im coming up to week 5 flowering, tops are looking nice and healthy (check out grow in sig). Just wondered if this is normal or if im under/over feeding. BTW im growing in coco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

pics would help but to be honest thats pretty normal or do you mean loads of leaves?


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, its lights on in about 2 hrs. tbh i just noticed it yesterday, so it cant have been happening long. Ill get in there just before lights on and try and get some pics.

Its not all the leaves, just a few which are under the screen. (Maybe caused by lack of light?) Probably about 5-6 leaves on each plant. Is this cause for concern? I suppose its dying at the moment. Just thought i may be underfeeding, but the tops are looking good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

lookin at your tops in your journal i wouldnt worry at all man. rule of thumb: when the leaf is 50% dead pull it off its just leaching.


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks don, yeah will be yanking a few leaves tonite then. cheers for the help mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

no probs man. your grow looks sweet for a first time man! airpots and coco from the off. nice work


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2010)

My sweet tooth won't stop growing! seems to be growing about 6 inches overnight, ahhhh! burnt tops!


----------



## brock (Nov 1, 2010)

the critical is like that man, keep burning the top leaf, its guzzling water out of the system aswell


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like nute burn to me man.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> what i got going on


I think its nute burn myself, im to blame as i control the gardening side of things but my partner handed me a broken E.c (how i dont know-I just used it) and waited over 7days to replace it. I only gave what it said on the bottle but when i got my ec pen it read 2.6 i couldnt believe it then i remember that i should of gave it less than it stated.
Anyway not much change in it since last feed and spray. Wish my tent looked like yours bro, cant seem to get my tents to look like any room i do. I think its the air exhanges, ive got alot to learn still good work bro..



JRTokin said:


> Thanks don, yeah will be yanking a few leaves tonite then. cheers for the help mate


Tents looking good bro,did you make that screen yourself?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks man, the tent has its own problems too believe haha bet your glad it didnt takle 2 weeks your girls would have been toast


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 1, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Tents looking good bro,did you make that screen yourself?
> View attachment 1244587


Yeah made the screen out of some strip wood and string. If i was to do this again i would definatly put the string closer. some leaves will just pop straight back up within an hour! Just makes me want to cut the bloody things off altogether!

Don, i posted up a pic of them brown leaves in my journal, sorry just not sure how to post the same picture here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah man looks just natural to me have a look n see if theres any discolouration like rust spots on the not so shrivveled ones, no rust spots oem and its just normal leaves dying off. loads of rust overfeeding


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks again don, your a legend


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not too well versed with ec and ppm, but I've found my plants quite happy at 5.0


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not too well versed with ec and ppm, but I've found my plants quite happy at 5.0


Are you talking about e.c ,ppm or p.h? 
I guess if its e.c you mean 0.5 ? 5.0 is very strong bro . Theres a guide on here with all the ec&ppm s need ,soon as i find ill post alink..


----------



## del66666 (Nov 2, 2010)

hello peeps, just ordered some gnat off, anyone used it, any good? and heres a couple of pics of my thc bomb x bubblegum


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Are you talking about e.c ,ppm or p.h?
> I guess if its e.c you mean 0.5 ? 5.0 is very strong bro . Theres a guide on here with all the ec&ppm s need ,soon as i find ill post alink..


I mean EC, and i mean 5.0  the plants don't appear to outwardly suffer in anyway, although sure, i migh be slowing down the bud growth or something, but i seem to get by. The tank starts off at 1.5-2.0 and regardless what the starting strength, due to the plants drinkig a lot of the water, and a lot being evaporated off, the EC rises over teh week then get's reset come watering day. Ideally though i'd rather not have it this way but am pondering what medium and system etc before i spend more money trying to tweak what i have only to buy the new system anyway


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I mean EC, and i mean 5.0  the plants don't appear to outwardly suffer in anyway, although sure, i migh be slowing down the bud growth or something, but i seem to get by. The tank starts off at 1.5-2.0 and regardless what the starting strength, due to the plants drinkig a lot of the water, and a lot being evaporated off, the EC rises over teh week then get's reset come watering day. Ideally though i'd rather not have it this way but am pondering what medium and system etc before i spend more money trying to tweak what i have only to buy the new system anyway



 o.k i see u really mean 5.0  why did you start doing that? You say you've never had any problems like nute burn, i got burnt when mine went to 2.6 !! What strain you growing? Well im not a expert but i cant really see how its going to be good with such a high strength , as no other top growers have said anything about those sort of strengths well not that i've heard of but i will check it up . If its working for ya and your happy with your yeilds then dont stop..


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2010)

Nah, i agree in that it probably isn't benefiecial to my final harvest, but it's the way my ssytem works, oh for a nice big space to myself. I didn't start doing it per say, it just happens, that is the way DWC works, technically i should be keeping it topped up every day with plain water or something, but well, hahahaha, i don't sell so if i harvest what i need then score  as you say, don't stop


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

kool ..

A few snaps of my garden some cheese, P,Diesiel ,chronic & a re-veg haze soil 11ltr/20ltr pots DWC 90ltrs and rec-box..
Wk2 flower just been sprayed with tea(gauno/molasses).


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2010)

Probably just the flash or such but looks like a slight yellowing. That aside, damn, looks like a lovely bunch, i can imagine them gorwing out ust lovely! 

Mmmmm, 8.2% genuine cider for £1.50 a pint  day off tomorrow other than lunch with me mam, souhld be a right laugh


----------



## mcgravity (Nov 2, 2010)

we pay £200 a Oz of blue cheese round these neck of the woods


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

mcgravity said:


> we pay £200 a Oz of blue cheese round these neck of the woods


 Its roughly the same down here- £200 /£240 an oz , haze seems to the highest price right now..

some pics of the cheese tent 6wks flower..



View attachment 1246711View attachment 1246712View attachment 1246710View attachment 1246708View attachment 1246709



> Probably just the flash or such but looks like a slight yellowing. That aside, damn, looks like a lovely bunch, i can imagine them gorwing out ust lovely!
> 
> Mmmmm, 8.2% genuine cider for £1.50 a pint  day off tomorrow other than lunch with me mam, souhld be a right laugh


One plants does look slighty yellow but the rest its the flash ,all nice and green for now..


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2010)

Anybody used these before? B'cuzz and ATA(organics) both by Atami..
They claim to have specific foods for sativas(sa) and indica (id) has anyone heard of this before...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2010)

guess who's back. on the sniff and the booze.hehehehhe.anyone out there tonite?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 4, 2010)

lol £260-£280 per oz down my way £40 for 3.5g or even better £20 for 1.5g takes the piss dun it mind u its all imported shit from dam like amnesia haze, super silver haze, super lemon haze, and cheeses gettin bored of cheeses n hazes now need somethin new


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

fuckin scandalous that rasc mate 40 a henry. WTF


----------



## brock (Nov 4, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lol £260-£280 per oz down my way £40 for 3.5g or even better £20 for 1.5g takes the piss dun it mind u its all imported shit from dam like amnesia haze, super silver haze, super lemon haze, and cheeses gettin bored of cheeses n hazes now need somethin new


thats what we were getting up here, import for £260 but then all the dam merch stopped all of a sudden and now its just shitty english homegrown orange bud £180 or damp cheese £220 an oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

aye its dry as sticks in the toon.


----------



## brock (Nov 4, 2010)

to many people are just intrested in making money fast over here, chopping it and selling straight away, then the dealers are bagging and selling.

its sticky on the outside and damo in the middle, when you put it in the grinder ints hard to turn then when you get it going and open the grinder up its all just stuck together and its all clumpy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

aye its nee good like that i generally stick damp on the radiator for an hour afore ill even bother with it


----------



## Its potty (Nov 4, 2010)

manchester 250 an oz cheese baby


----------



## The Don. (Nov 4, 2010)

Can u use a blacklight to grow??


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 4, 2010)

No, ive never heard of growing under blacklights. flouros yes. What makes you ask?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Nov 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its nee good like that i generally stick damp on the radiator for an hour afore ill even bother with it


trick i use to dry wet gear is to put a glass drinks coaster over the top of a table lamp and sit it on that (on top of shade), go down pub neck a couple and it's just right when I get back.

Even damp weed would be welcome at the mo mind!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2010)

Need more space


----------



## brock (Nov 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Need more space


looking nice man


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2010)

Ta man. The sweet tooth's front left back left are both annoying me with their need for something, the yellowing starts int eh center of the leaves and then takes over, so leaves with yellow outside and green inside healed themselves. PK 13/14 seems to do it, although for some reason 1 stem on the plant is freaky yellow yet a similar stem ont he same plant is just dandy, gah  Considering a home made vertical scrog so to speak, no room for cooltubes in the middle but rather 2 lights lighting up a single wall due to space. Maybe i could rig up some PVC and go nuts 

Hello Dura btw, back to your old ways, good man, seems there is a correlation between you being sober and you not having money for internet haha. How're ya plants doing these days?


----------



## brock (Nov 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Ta man. The sweet tooth's front left back left are both annoying me with their need for something, the yellowing starts int eh center of the leaves and then takes over, so leaves with yellow outside and green inside healed themselves. PK 13/14 seems to do it, although for some reason 1 stem on the plant is freaky yellow yet a similar stem ont he same plant is just dandy, gah  Considering a home made vertical scrog so to speak, no room for cooltubes in the middle but rather 2 lights lighting up a single wall due to space. Maybe i could rig up some PVC and go nuts


a couple of mine are getting small spots of yellow on them but thier still growing regardless.

i cant get no pictures tho because its stuck in the box until chop day lol.

go for it man, its worth a try could bodge up some crazy PVC grow contraption.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, i've been pondering what to do for months. I have roughly 2 square feet of floor space as it is which means there's crap all space for root masses and such, if i were to change it up, i'd effectively increase my floorspace to say 18 square feet  Everything has to have quiet as possible factored in so depends on what kind of noise it would make having water pumps going on and off all day and night. Would also need to be 2 loops so that i can have a rotation. I wish i didn't love my home so much, else i'd find somewhere with a nice big basement. Fucking attachments


----------



## brock (Nov 4, 2010)

more space means more plants.

£25 a gram of scissor hash, should i go for it?


----------



## mcgravity (Nov 4, 2010)

Any Stoners From The North East


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2010)

hey tip top hows life mate? my plants are kinda fine, i fucked 5 of them, not sure how think fed them raw grow when i was wasted!! wot a fuckin cockend!! i got 10 altogether so 5 are fine and the other 5 are a bit ropey, thought i'd killed them but after a heavy flush they seem to be coming back coz ive noticed sum new growth and colour change is lookin correct. im just 4 days into flower, mostly orange bud and a cpl of oddities. wot bout u mate?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2010)

I was minding my own business in the pub last night when a man came over to me and said, "You look like a poof."

I was so outraged, I immediately challenged him to a dance off.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you reckon they called the 'Saw' films saw so that people would say:
"Did you see saw?"
"Yeah I saw Saw."
"Did you see Saw 2?"
"I saw Saw 2 too"
"Did you see Saw 3?"
"No but I saw Saw 4"
"What did you see Saw 4 before you saw Saw 3 for?"


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2010)

David Cameron has announced he intends to make it more difficult to claim benefits.

From next week the forms will only be printed in English.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Need more space



Looking good TTT, how long left on the cheese?



dura72 said:


> I was minding my own business in the pub last night when a man came over to me and said, "You look like a poof."
> 
> I was so outraged, I immediately challenged him to a dance off.


 you got a good sense of humor i would of  minus the the wall...


----------



## potlosophy (Nov 4, 2010)

......did anyone hear about the crash on the M1 yesterday?a truck full of vicks vaporub jacknifed and turned over......there wasnt any congestion though


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 4, 2010)

Heres a peek into the gardens ,first 4 pics cheese 600hps tent 6 1/2 wk flower, 5th 4x 600hps dwc and soil mix -cheese ,power diesiel ,chronic and super silver haze 2 1/2wks flower, last pic 600hps cooltube,dwc and soil mix-ak48,cheese,pineapple chunk,chronic,power diesiel and 1 unknown switched 12/12 tomorrow..


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2010)

Motorists. 

Unless you've kidnapped it, nobody gives a fuck if you've got a child on board.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2010)

A Somali arrives in Ashford as a new immigrant to the United Kingdom

He stops the first person he sees walking down the street and says,
"Thank you Mr. Britain for letting me in this country, and giving me
housing, living allowance, free medical care and free education!" But the
passer-by says "You are mistaken, I am Albanian".

The man goes on and encounters another passer-by.
"Thank you for having such a beautiful country, here in Britain!" The
person says "I no British, I Bangladeshi."

The new arrival walks further, and the next person he sees he stops,
shakes his hand and says "Thank you for the wonderful Great Britain!" That
person puts up his hand and says "I am from Middle East, I am not British!"

He finally sees a nice lady and asks suspiciously, "Are you British?"
She says, "No, I am from Russia!" So he is puzzled, and asks her, "Where
are all the British people?" The
Russian lady looks at her watch, shrugs, and says...
"Probably at work!"


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> A Somali arrives in Ashford as a new immigrant to the United Kingdom
> 
> He stops the first person he sees walking down the street and says,
> "Thank you Mr. Britain for letting me in this country, and giving me
> ...


The sad fact of this is that actually lots of british people arent at work... most of them have been laid off by the same companies we helped to build in the first place. Its all privatisation now and everybody is against each other, regardless of where there from. When you see two brits fighting it out over a job you know we are in a sad place again.. I dont know why i bothered voting they are all the same in the end. They are just interested in making more money, not the country or its people...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha, good ones there dura  At least you have nutes to give them nute burn, i went to the store a bit back and bought some more flowering nutes, only i bought part a flowering and part b veg doh, and my car battery is now flat and i've lost my jump leads. Gonna give them water tonight, nice little flush and then jog on down to the store in the morning :S Still growing the cheese and am just shy of 8 weeks on the first sweet tooth. Once again i cocked up my clone timing and such so my next plant in is a cheese clone that is still trying to veg back from flowering, think she's just about ready to start growing. After that it's AK-48 and some LSD. S'all good other than i'm not growing enough plants, want to have more going.

The cheese is 6 weeks old so another 3 weeks left on them. They've just started to put on weight at a fierce rate.


----------



## getinnocuous (Nov 5, 2010)

Right, so finally got my new grow box sorted, I currently have 3 45watt CFL's and will probably buy another. Using a NFT hydro kit too. Will this setup be adequate for 1 or 2 plants max?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooo, just looked at my diary, just 8 days left on the sweet tooth roughly, think i might just start it's flush now and hope it finishes in 9 weeks 

That box looks fairly small so i think it would be best to just go with the 1 plant. Don't want it to get real crowded so the bulbs get blocked out by leaves etc. How noisy is that unit when the pump is running getinnocuous? My DWC system is great but it's a tad loud at night for my liking (the bubbles are actually louder than a pair of desk fans)


----------



## lovesit (Nov 5, 2010)

its all lemon, amnesia or silva haze, blue cheese or master kush, paying £20 for 1.4 or 280 oz. sucks.... hence why iv invested in a hydro garden


----------



## getinnocuous (Nov 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Ooo, just looked at my diary, just 8 days left on the sweet tooth roughly, think i might just start it's flush now and hope it finishes in 9 weeks
> 
> That box looks fairly small so i think it would be best to just go with the 1 plant. Don't want it to get real crowded so the bulbs get blocked out by leaves etc. How noisy is that unit when the pump is running getinnocuous? My DWC system is great but it's a tad loud at night for my liking (the bubbles are actually louder than a pair of desk fans)


Surprisingly quiet, I can get to sleep with it on which is handy as the box is right next to my bed. 

Any recommendations on a strain to grow?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

Well i can get to sleepo with mine running, just you can hear it, meaning if there is company in the room while the coputers are not on, then it's hey, what's that funny rushing sound from your cupboard 

As to a strain, i'm not the best for giving a recommendation, i'm still mainly growing out the one same strain at present with the odd bit of this and that here and there.

Sweet Tooth (Barney's) Apparently it should be done in about a week, i don't think that's quite going to happen from the looks of her.











Cheese Scrog second attempt











All


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 5, 2010)

chopped my critical mass last wk, burnt the fuck out of em in the 1st few wks with too much mollasess but the 5 plants still yielded 16oz and the smoke i was very impressed with, really skunky smell and flavour got another 5 4wks in flower minus the burntness n looking very nice.

critical mass from mr nice is spose to be the origanal bigbud??? very impressed so far tho.


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking nice TT, they are some monster colas! How do you flush? with molasses or just plain water?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

JRTokin said:


> Looking nice TT, they are some monster colas! How do you flush? with molasses or just plain water?


The Sweettooth colas are litearlly cola an sized, i was going to get one in the photo but i don't have one  I'm completely DWC at the moment and i am aware that while it can be done, molasses in DWC can be a right pain the the arse, instant froth, so i just give them 30L of plain water for 1-2 weeks, topping up with more as needed. I'm not really seeing much benefit from flushing though, not in the sense that it does or doesn't work, but i find near all smoke very harsh and gives me really bad gag reflexes, so regardless what i have, it's never smooth going. Currently water is all i have, ran out of nutes, so they just gotta do what they gotta do.


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> The Sweettooth colas are litearlly cola an sized, i was going to get one in the photo but i don't have one  I'm completely DWC at the moment and i am aware that while it can be done, molasses in DWC can be a right pain the the arse, instant froth, so i just give them 30L of plain water for 1-2 weeks, topping up with more as needed. I'm not really seeing much benefit from flushing though, not in the sense that it does or doesn't work, but i find near all smoke very harsh and gives me really bad gag reflexes, so regardless what i have, it's never smooth going. Currently water is all i have, ran out of nutes, so they just gotta do what they gotta do.


Thats a shame mate about your gagging, could it have something to do with the nutes you use? Some smoke makes me cough as well especially when it burns like charcoal. Are there any organic nutes you could use in dwc? Ive heard the botanicare line is pretty good in hydro. May help your cough, ive heard its a smoother smoke, gona try organics next grow For sure.

I hear you on the nutes thing. Ive run out fully of PK a week early.. DOH! gonna have to substitute with some bio nutes lol. Just means half a bottle of bloom every watering.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2010)

I reckon the gag reflex is because of hot smoke or something, have learnt to slow down my takes, but when I'm drinking I have a habit of being dosey and ha. I barely ever cough though. Silly me got it the wrong way around 

Did folk have an enjoyable bonfire night? Just lots of rain down here so watched through the glass.

Woop, it appears i finally have a genuine reason to have a little bit of noise at night, now that winter is on and it's getting chilly my kitchen, which is next to my bathroom is having condensation issues, so now i get to install a loud enough to be heard extractor fan in the attic to exhaust as much steam etc up the chimneys as i can.


----------



## smiddyj29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Im looking for some help off anyone who knows about the ecotechnics fan and humidity controller.I have set it up as instructed but cant get the desired temp or humidity.I have 2 600w lights on a lightrail in a tent with 2 metre sq trays, 150 intake and 200 out.I got this unit so to have optimum conditions which is not the case any help would be much appreciated


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 6, 2010)

smiddyj29 said:


> Im looking for some help off anyone who knows about the ecotechnics fan and humidity controller.I have set it up as instructed but cant get the desired temp or humidity.I have 2 600w lights on a lightrail in a tent with 2 metre sq trays, 150 intake and 200 out.I got this unit so to have optimum conditions which is not the case any help would be much appreciated


How do you get i light rail in a tent bro? Is it something you made yourself? how bigs your tent ?
soz but i cant help wid your problem .


----------



## smiddyj29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Tent is 2.4m wide and 2m high.the light rail fits in nicely its an intellidrive or something like that.I got the c02 unit aswell which i havent set up yet due to not getting the desired temps and humidity which cost quite a bit so need to get sorted or its a waste of ££££ an time


----------



## smiddyj29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone else in uk have these controllers who could help??


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

try posting in the grow room design and setup section might get abit more help there. sounds like a nice setup you got must av cost a bomb for all that.


----------



## lefreq (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone see that program the other night on bbc three about growing


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

lefreq said:


> anyone see that program the other night on bbc three about growing


it was a repeat m8 wasnt too bad tho i still watched it again lol so many people are growing nowdays n its no wonder really with the quality n prices on the street and also its so easy to buy the seeds,equipment and if its done in soil its very easy to grow.


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 6, 2010)

lefreq said:


> anyone see that program the other night on bbc three about growing


What was the name of this program, I would like to see it? Thanks


----------



## newworldicon (Nov 6, 2010)

lefreq said:


> anyone see that program the other night on bbc three about growing


What was the name of the program, I'd like to see it. Thanks


----------



## cafeculture (Nov 6, 2010)

any rec's to clear thrips guys?


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> any rec's to clear thrips guys?


predetor mites worked best for me.


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

newworldicon said:


> What was the name of the program, I'd like to see it. Thanks


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qbbwd


----------



## cafeculture (Nov 6, 2010)

cheers bro...was thinking of 
*Provado Ultimate Bug Killer Concentrate 400ml *





 Contact & Systemic Action insecticide Up to 8 weeks control of mealybug, scale insects, greenfly, blackfly, lily beetle, woolly aphid, whitefly. Also contains sunflower oil which controls thrips and red spider mite. Rapid action. Suitable for use on houseplants and ornamental plants. Dilution rate 15ml per litre. Active Ingredients: Imidacloprid & sunflower oil 

but im in wk 7 flowering


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

fuck that shit at wk 7 of flower, theres 100s of them sprays n they are say the same, i used 1 of em for my thrips n it wasnt that great then i brought the predetor mites n they done the job it was pretty funny really the thrips in my grow room wouldnt go near the plants once i had the sachets of mites hanging on them.


----------



## cafeculture (Nov 6, 2010)

might leave it until after harvest n spray everywhere then...thx bro!


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

thats what id do m8 dont wana be spraying that shit on 7wk buds, also the predetor mites dont fink ya will have 1000s of bugs flying around ya grow room they come in sachets which u hang on the plants or pot n when i opened 1 up it just looked like sawdust? but they defo work.


----------



## cafeculture (Nov 6, 2010)

nice one! will buy the spray & hit the vegging plants...theyre already showing signs!
wish i could buy the predators in B&Q, lol
chill Sambo 
CC


----------



## frenzied (Nov 6, 2010)

HI guys/gurls 

Im from UK and im finding a real pain in the arse to find some fair priced 5000k+ CFL bulbs for vegging. Has anyone got any idea where in the UK i can get these from since some of you must of used them 

thx


----------



## smiddyj29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Come on fellow uk people were is the love ha ha.Im in need of some help with the ecotechnics temp and humidity controller any replies would be greatly appreciated.Im running 2 600w lights on a light mover in a 2.4m (length) 1.2m (width) 1.2m (height) tent with a 150 intake and 200 outake fans with this controller.I have set it up as instructed and set the desired temp at 25 deg and humidity at 40% as plants are in flower but the temps are hitting high 27s an humidity 30% which is not what i want as i brought this unit 2 get optimum conditions along with the co2 controller which isnt being used untill next grow.This equipment cost a few quid which now seems like a waste of money.PLEASE help, thanks in advance for any replies
Smiddy


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 6, 2010)

smiddyj29 said:


> Come on fellow uk people were is the love ha ha.Im in need of some help with the ecotechnics temp and humidity controller any replies would be greatly appreciated.Im running 2 600w lights on a light mover in a 2.4m (length) 1.2m (width) 1.2m (height) tent with a 150 intake and 200 outake fans with this controller.I have set it up as instructed and set the desired temp at 25 deg and humidity at 40% as plants are in flower but the temps are hitting high 27s an humidity 30% which is not what i want as i brought this unit 2 get optimum conditions along with the co2 controller which isnt being used untill next grow.This equipment cost a few quid which now seems like a waste of money.PLEASE help, thanks in advance for any replies
> Smiddy


did you try posting in the grow room design n setup section?


----------



## smiddyj29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sure did sambo


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 6, 2010)

below ----------


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 6, 2010)

I came in to find buds hanging down the sides ,i had to string up a few to keep in them all in reach of the light.not as thick as the last but the feel harder! could be cause i stopped the big bud and added carboload for first time, anyway looking burnt but okay no more nutes now just water for here..Strung up fan to ceiling with green wire and some spare straps i had with the tent.

View attachment 1253922View attachment 1253923View attachment 1253924


----------



## Professor Manali (Nov 7, 2010)

Alright lads, greetings from across the water, jsut posted a question on the irish thread asking about what people thought of autos, especialy if your trying to do a constant grow. Anyone doing back to back grows of autos, anyone switched from clones to autos?


----------



## Professor Manali (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, the other thing I meant to ask you folks, any experience/reports of the Ultimate from DP?


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey lads has any one got any experience with coco a and b nutes? if so i hope u can help us out. 
i know i soposed to mix the coco a and b sepretly in the water. i accidently mix a and b toghter in the water and then just added the rhiz and cannazym like a usualy do and i left it to stand now for a few hours, now what should i do trow away the mix i made now? or will it be okey? its just that its 11l of water and it will be waste of nutes if a throw it away, but im willing to do that if its going to affect my plants. so any help will be most apreciated!


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> hey lads has any one got any experience with coco a and b nutes? if so i hope u can help us out.
> i know i soposed to mix the coco a and b sepretly in the water. i accidently mix a and b toghter in the water and then just added the rhiz and cannazym like a usualy do and i left it to stand now for a few hours, now what should i do trow away the mix i made now? or will it be okey? its just that its 11l of water and it will be waste of nutes if a throw it away, but im willing to do that if its going to affect my plants. so any help will be most apreciated!


I mix canna coco A and B together in the same jug boiut half a second b4 i give iot to the plants. Equel amounts of a and b and u should be fine, I wouldnt give em more than 4ml per ltr each tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

i thought you were sposed to mix them like that?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 8, 2010)

good after the noon fellow english men and women growers, heres a few pics of my latest girlfriend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

fat as you like that del!


----------



## brock (Nov 8, 2010)

hey guys.

good news: the first couple of flowers have popped out on the critical+

bad news: my snake is loose in my falt and i have searched everywere and cant find it anywere 

nice buds Del and Dr.G


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2010)

Del, that's some mighty fine work you've done, wouldn't mind some of that 

What kinda snake you got Brock? I like the idea of heavily dangerous snakes as pets  The type of pet that can take ownership of a chair


----------



## brock (Nov 8, 2010)

its a baby corn snake so still small, thin and very hard to find lol, slice the bottoms of sofas and searched everywere but still no luck in finding him 

i was looking at a amazon vine snake before £80 and there poisonious, my mate bought a emporor scorpion yesterday for £18 and they have poision in the tail.


----------



## thefirstissoon (Nov 8, 2010)

whats poppin fellow ukerz!!!!, hope yous are all gd just found this thread and itsss huggeeeeeeeeee! just curious what the prices are at know round your parts 220 - 250 an o ere stuff get expensive ! 

peace
the first is long gne


----------



## trycombs (Nov 8, 2010)

30 an eighth of cup winners lem haze, jack flash, ppp, and sometimes uk cheese. quality is 2nd to none, always well cured aswell


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 8, 2010)

del66666 said:


> good after the noon fellow english men and women growers, heres a few pics of my latest girlfriend


Damn ..you got some fat buds there bro what strains that?



brock said:


> hey guys.
> 
> good news: the first couple of flowers have popped out on the critical+
> 
> ...


Kool brock .. snakes on the loose ,Id dont think id be sleeping till its found poisonous or not I could just picture it sliding up my nose lol
hope you find it brfore you wreck the place..

Ive been trying to work out a decent nute program ,i have loads of different products but i think i need a complete package. Any suggestions lads?
(pic 1+2)Heres a shot of my two different cheese's ones the Uk doja and ones a cross who's i dont know still its some dank. 3wks flower both 90ltr dwc
(pic3)wide view (pic4)SShaze(reveg),P.Diesiel & cheese .(pic 5)chronic & cheese..


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2010)

Lovely sized room you got going there, i think i have one of the same aimpumps as you, noisy bastards.

Woop, just found the delete facebook profile link at last, silly deactivation.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Damn ..you got some fat buds there bro what strains that?
> 
> 
> i crossed a thc bomb with a bubblegum about 3 years ago and thats the result, no matter what seeds i buy nothing gets as big or stinky, going to breed again i think.....


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2010)

you should get one of those snakes that squeeze you, some geezer had to cut 1 off his wife in the middle of the night


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Lovely sized room you got going there, i think i have one of the same aimpumps as you, noisy bastards.
> 
> Woop, just found the delete facebook profile link at last, silly deactivation.


thanks ..yeah them pumps aint the best, ones louder than anything in there even fans!!



del66666 said:


> dr green dre said:
> 
> 
> > Damn ..you got some fat buds there bro what strains that?
> ...


----------



## delvite (Nov 9, 2010)

is a happy man, 3 out of 4 of my blue mystic are showing only 5 days into 12/12


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm, good ol georgian architecture. No worthwhile reflector can be hung normally, that is to say horizontally, but i can however hang one vertically. Stuck between a magic verticle hydro of my own design which would be a right pain and probably loud, or leaving it as is and looking into some autopots or alternatively just making a pair of control tanks and reservoirs for the DWC, or, or, many thoughts


----------



## brock (Nov 9, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Damn ..Kool brock .. snakes on the loose ,Id dont think id be sleeping till its found poisonous or not I could just picture it sliding up my nose lol
> hope you find it brfore you wreck the place..
> 
> Ive been trying to work out a decent nute program ,i have loads of different products but i think i need a complete package. Any suggestions lads?
> ...


ha ha ha thats what my birds like lol.

nice plants



del66666 said:


> you should get one of those snakes that squeeze you, some geezer had to cut 1 off his wife in the middle of the night


thats what im thinking of man the pet shop i goto has a Boa and a Python both a year old so there quiet big both for £80, but iv been looking at Lavander Cornsnakes and might get on of them


----------



## lovesit (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey, if you live in the UK you will know what i mean when i say im sick of buying overpriced coated commercial crap or paying 3bills for oz of cheese, so i decided to give this growing a go... I mean how hard can it be? Words which i later regreted.

Iv posted a thread on here with details of my grow and my issues, i havent figured out how to use the site yet but its the only thread iv done so if any one is feeling genorous feel free to click on my name and help me out.

I spent alot of money on this setup and i really want it to work first time! Iv been doing this for 6 weeks now and its like a love already, any tips specific to hydro growing also welcome.

Thanks guys. Peace


----------



## Airwave (Nov 10, 2010)

lovesit said:


> Hey, if you live in the UK you will know what i mean when i say im sick of buying overpriced coated commercial crap or paying 3bills for oz of cheese, so i decided to give this growing a go... I mean how hard can it be? Words which i later regreted.
> 
> Iv posted a thread on here with details of my grow and my issues, i havent figured out how to use the site yet but its the only thread iv done so if any one is feeling genorous feel free to click on my name and help me out.
> 
> ...


Where the hell is an ounce of cheese worth 3 bills?


----------



## Nolandiver (Nov 10, 2010)

lovesit said:


> Hey, if you live in the UK you will know what i mean when i say im sick of buying overpriced coated commercial crap or paying 3bills for oz of cheese, so i decided to give this growing a go... I mean how hard can it be? Words which i later regreted.
> 
> Iv posted a thread on here with details of my grow and my issues, i havent figured out how to use the site yet but its the only thread iv done so if any one is feeling genorous feel free to click on my name and help me out.
> 
> ...


Would be happy to help you with any advice you may need on the way....I too am in the uk and understand you COMPLETELY!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

3 ton for an ounce for real?! youve been robbed man.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

lovesit said:


> Hey, if you live in the UK you will know what i mean when i say im sick of buying overpriced coated commercial crap or paying 3bills for oz of cheese, so i decided to give this growing a go... I mean how hard can it be? Words which i later regreted.
> 
> Iv posted a thread on here with details of my grow and my issues, i havent figured out how to use the site yet but its the only thread iv done so if any one is feeling genorous feel free to click on my name and help me out.
> 
> ...


try and get us a link to ur thred please so we can have a butchers


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

nt bad for a baggy... shes gt 3 weeks left mmmmmmmm


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

any1 who likes givin grow advice an in uk add me, lets branch out lol. check out my albums 100% uk home grown goooooodness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

just pulled this one out the tent


----------



## lovesit (Nov 11, 2010)

Airwave said:


> Where the hell is an ounce of cheese worth 3 bills?


london and bucks, this is top dollar and onkly paid for top notch cheese, but i'v still paid it before! sometimes you get lucky and get it for around £200/£220, but thats what we call a touch lol buying bags at 1.2 for £20!!! rediculous!


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

DON >  mmmmmmmm, my my that was made to make ur mouth water


----------



## lovesit (Nov 11, 2010)

Nolandiver said:


> Would be happy to help you with any advice you may need on the way....I too am in the uk and understand you COMPLETELY!


cool thanks alot man! where bouts you from? when i get some time i'll check out you're journals, see if theres anything i can pick up.


----------



## lovesit (Nov 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 ton for an ounce for real?! youve been robbed man.


i swear no shit! i live in london and thats what were paying round here..... where you from and whats the prices? does come cheaper sometimes, depends if you buy from dealer or grower i suppose....


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

160 - 200 an 'o' were im at bud, med grade


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

lovesit said:


> i swear no shit! i live in london and thats what were paying round here..... where you from and whats the prices? does come cheaper sometimes, depends if you buy from dealer or grower i suppose....


 man we get cinderella in 2.9-3g bags for 20's or an oz will run to 150 for the chink grown shit, usually almost dry haha blues/livers will run you 200. growers write their own ticket. from friends 160 usually. im in newcastle


delvite said:


> DON >  mmmmmmmm, my my that was made to make ur mouth water


 thanks man!


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

im canny close, i miis the blue star on ther shirts lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

me too. i love a bottle or two of broon dog on matchday


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

it was canny busy yestaday, i was trough fr a couple o jars bt cudnt make the match


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2010)

Man, i was getting fed up with the price of canna boost so did lots of reading and pretty much everything stated it made no difference. Well blow me, did a run without boost on my plants this time, sure the sweettooth looks great but the cheese, which is supposed to be dine on the 25th, is looking like a joke compared to previous harvests, and it's under the 600w this time, not the 400w. Boost next time me thinks!


----------



## stickybob (Nov 11, 2010)

overdrive good but pricy


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

im guna use canna fr my next grow, alot easyer than home mix


----------



## lovesit (Nov 11, 2010)

delvite said:


> im guna use canna fr my next grow, alot easyer than home mix


i use the cannas stuff my self, its fairly cheap and compared to other friends crops the results seem good, i used cannas root booster as soon as i planted my clones, at full strength, and no harm was done, i only used it for a week before cleaning out and using full strength cannas aqua veg, within 4 weeks of planting, the plants were about 18" tall and the main stem was as round as a standard 'clipper' lighter, other people have said they have never seen main stems so chunky, i hope this reflects in my bud! I deffinitly got lucky....


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

lovesit said:


> i use the cannas stuff my self, its fairly cheap and compared to other friends crops the results seem good, i used cannas root booster as soon as i planted my clones, at full strength, and no harm was done, i only used it for a week before cleaning out and using full strength cannas aqua veg, within 4 weeks of planting, the plants were about 18" tall and the main stem was as round as a standard 'clipper' lighter, other people have said they have never seen main stems so chunky, i hope this reflects in my bud! I deffinitly got lucky....


 sounds good, my blue mystic are the same thickness. were wud u say is cheapest for canna?


----------



## lovesit (Nov 11, 2010)

delvite said:


> sounds good, my blue mystic are the same thickness. were wud u say is cheapest for canna?


i have found it fairly cheap on alot of internet sites, but i dont like to pay by card for these kinda things so i sourced localy. Theres a little hydro shop down in kent called UK grow works, i buy everything from here, regardless of price, i dont know where its cheapest but it was conciderably cheaper than other nutes they had on desplay! Sorry mate


----------



## brock (Nov 11, 2010)

wouldnt pay 3 ton for spray at all, the only time iv give 3 ton to a dealer was for 2 oz of orabge bud.

the plant is too big for the box now, burning her leaves on the lights so gonna have to do the one thing i didnt want to do and thats chop the box with the plant in it 

atleast il be able to get pics to show how the PowerPlant is growing this plant


----------



## delvite (Nov 11, 2010)

i mainly use ppl i can trust > http://www.delta9hydroponics.com/ i know the owner so i get a lil dicount an buy with confidence


----------



## brock (Nov 11, 2010)

for the new people this is. critical+ under 3 cfl's in a powerplant aeroponic system. (6 weeks old/ 3 weeks flowering)


the roots are starting to show under the min line  lol


got no complaints about this growing system at all, does exactly what it tells you it will do. apart from the plant is swigging water off like theres no tomorrow but that aint down to the system


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just pulled this one out the tent


nice don which plants that now? Looks like some G bud.I see you,ve got a re-veg plant on heres a shot of my SSH reveged ,i only did it to take cuts but just left it to see what it gets.




brock said:


> for the new people this is. critical+ under 3 cfl's in a powerplant aeroponic system. (6 weeks old/ 3 weeks flowering)
> View attachment 1262633View attachment 1262634View attachment 1262636View attachment 1262637
> 
> the roots are starting to show under the min line  lol
> ...


Wow .. i didnt think you could grow em that big it that i thought they were for cuts or seeds ,when u transplanting that?


Yeah prices are crazy its like £185 and thats a few to £240 for hazes of any sort , even the chinks are stepping there game up and prices , most of the shit bud is from rubbish growers with no patience to wait for a flush or decent drying time I know guys to blast dry bud in 1 1/2 days then as soon as you get it home its damp to fuck.Id prefer early dry bud than ripe wet blasted shit.Heres a shot of something flushing at the mo.. cheese looks good to go to me what you guys think..


----------



## brock (Nov 11, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Wow .. i didnt think you could grow em that big it that i thought they were for cuts or seeds ,when u transplanting that?


i didnt want it that big but its just shot up over the last couple of days, i cant transplant it, its growing in the little white system


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Man, i was getting fed up with the price of canna boost so did lots of reading and pretty much everything stated it made no difference. Well blow me, did a run without boost on my plants this time, sure the sweettooth looks great but the cheese, which is supposed to be dine on the 25th, is looking like a joke compared to previous harvests, and it's under the 600w this time, not the 400w. Boost next time me thinks!


i've read the same thing bro and i'm meaning to try that little side by side out at some point. cheers for backing up what i thought. hope ur good sir?


----------



## Matchbox (Nov 12, 2010)

brock said:


> for the new people this is. critical+ under 3 cfl's in a powerplant aeroponic system. (6 weeks old/ 3 weeks flowering)
> 
> got no complaints about this growing system at all, does exactly what it tells you it will do. apart from the plant is swigging water off like theres no tomorrow but that aint down to the system


Is Critical+ the same as Critical Mass? cos that looks rather tall compared to my old ones  still looks nice though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

mine is exodus cherry cheese crossed with black rose, its not really cheesey not really black rose but it does smell great

loving the frost on there DR Green dre, bet that cheese is stinkin like bishops finger haha


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i've read the same thing bro and i'm meaning to try that little side by side out at some point. cheers for backing up what i thought. hope ur good sir?


I ent good at present fella, tis all going poooooey, but i try and ignore it, lots and lots of legal issues to keep my mind occupied though  I plan to give my cheese scrog another attempt, next time with a nice bit of boost, and that'll give me a really good side by side comaprisson under the 600w, all i can say for this growe though is it looks like shite! certainly more bud sites than with my 400w but well, let me take a pictyre and show you one of the 400w pictures! 

400w Cheese scrog @ 8 weeks with canna boost.






600w Cheese scrog @ 7.5 weeks no boost






I looks like that scrog is going to have a realllly depressing yield  Quite possbily it could be taht it's a little colder at the moment, but well, heating is on and i wouldn't have thought the yield would be that different, considering the extra lumens.







Judging by the small sweet tooth at the front though, i think long flowering aside, the large one at the back (well over 2x the size) is gonna be a bit of a stonker of a yielder.


----------



## brock (Nov 12, 2010)

Matchbox said:


> Is Critical+ the same as Critical Mass? cos that looks rather tall compared to my old ones  still looks nice though!


thanks man.

i havent got a clue yano man, because you can buy critical+ and critical mass seed.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine is exodus cherry cheese crossed with black rose, its not really cheesey not really black rose but it does smell great
> 
> loving the frost on there DR Green dre, bet that cheese is stinkin like bishops finger haha


lol.. Bishops finger eee i'd hate to think what that smells like- probaly pup ..lol
Its stinking right now as the filters on the black side need to change it now funny though it smells like an incense stick where the output is but open the tent an 
Trying to work out what that would taste smell like cheese & black rose sounds good though did you cross it or some one else and is it in seed?




tip top toker said:


> I ent good at present fella, tis all going poooooey, but i try and ignore it, lots and lots of legal issues to keep my mind occupied though  I plan to give my cheese scrog another attempt, next time with a nice bit of boost, and that'll give me a really good side by side comaprisson under the 600w, all i can say for this growe though is it looks like shite! certainly more bud sites than with my 400w but well, let me take a pictyre and show you one of the 400w pictures!
> 
> 400w Cheese scrog @ 8 weeks with canna boost.
> 
> ...


Well i cant believe my eyes there a 400w denser than a 6!! either that can boost really does alot or your over plants sucked up all the light .Baffling me there but your making me wanna by some boost !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

it was from potpimp. its not the mosot stable of crosses, bout 6 pheno's in a 10 pack.couple of nice ones


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was from potpimp. its not the mosot stable of crosses, bout 6 pheno's in a 10 pack.couple of nice ones


6 out of ten wow..is that normal? Say i crossed the cheese with dog how much pheno's are possible? whats the others like ? Are they in seed or just cutts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

no not really normal more a sign of lack of time spent breeding it back to refine the pheno's.. trying to predict which of the possible pheno's will come through is nigh on impossible dog x exodus would be very interesting tho if youve got a male dog!? 

the other phenos ranged from leafy fluffy buds to a 7 wk finisher which yeilded crap but was really tastey


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

gumby gumby gumby whooooooo i'm spinnnning like a top


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no not really normal more a sign of lack of time spent breeding it back to refine the pheno's.. trying to predict which of the possible pheno's will come through is nigh on impossible dog x exodus would be very interesting tho if youve got a male dog!?
> 
> the other phenos ranged from leafy fluffy buds to a 7 wk finisher which yeilded crap but was really tastey


Yeah i thought as much , to many possiblitys .I thought them dogs werent 100% fem ,doesnt matter dont think id try them to first if i do try a cross , maybe something that yeilds more like 48 or chronic .Is there anything you can buy to turn plants male or is it just best to buy reg seeds?

So how many times (grows) till you think you'd get anything close to stable?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah they throw the odd naner apparently, again its hard to say how many back crosses it would take to lock down the traits you wantcould be a couple could be 8 or more depend show bothered you can be really. 

colliodal silver will reverse the sex. 

funnily enough i just bought a couple of ak48 beans.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

ak48 aint they the lower yeilding faster finishing beans from nervanas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

i got 3.5 & 4 oz a pop from them last time, rock solid buds. i jusst found the thread with pics of them in and their not my fucking pics anymore


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> ak48 aint they the lower yeilding faster finishing beans from nervanas?


I dont think there low yeilding myself it says 400/500grms for the ak48 which is decent considering how dank it smokes, to be fair i aint tryed out as many buds as you guys so your probaly right . You have any in mind bro?


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah they throw the odd naner apparently, again its hard to say how many back crosses it would take to lock down the traits you wantcould be a couple could be 8 or more depend show bothered you can be really.
> 
> colliodal silver will reverse the sex.
> 
> funnily enough i just bought a couple of ak48 beans.


Is the silver easy to buy?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2010)

I did an AK48 a while back, was new so think i screwed up the curing drying flushing etc or something, but as you say, rock hard nugs that just grew all over, i got an entire 2L jar from it.







My AK48 bean is still waiting to pop once my cheese clone takes off, think it would be great for a scrog. Thinking of buying a small wilma/autopot system and chucking it down the end of the cupboard with the 400w purely for erm, well, friends?  Keep thinking i can put aside some of the ahrvest for people only to smoke the damned thing in a month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2010)

eaye its a nice balance of taste and kick in the teeth, ours los champ ttt man. 

dr green
http://www.auravita.com/product/Premium-True-Colloidal-Silver-Liquid-Spray-Pump.NAGO10232.html?RefId=220&adid=NAGO10232


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> eaye its a nice balance of taste and kick in the teeth, ours los champ ttt man.
> 
> dr green
> http://www.auravita.com/product/Premium-True-Colloidal-Silver-Liquid-Spray-Pump.NAGO10232.html?RefId=220&adid=NAGO10232


Thanks bro going to get myself some of that ..


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Morning Folks. This thread is much better than the guy's from states. All that talk of Med Cards n Med weed being better than anybody's! Atleast here its shit that not only is usefull info, but a good read that i understand. Im a Scott who moved over from NY few years ago, but was born here. The U.K law's rock! Fuck, you can murder someone, get out in less than 10, murder someonelse and still get released before too long! And the prison's are vacations!

P.S 'Go On the Jambo's!' Hibs R shit!


----------



## Vento (Nov 14, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Morning Folks. This thread is much better than the guy's from states. All that talk of Med Cards n Med weed being better than anybody's! Atleast here its shit that not only is usefull info, but a good read that i understand. Im a Scott who moved over from NY few years ago, but was born here. The U.K law's rock! Fuck, you can murder someone, get out in less than 10, murder someonelse and still get released before too long! And the prison's are vacations!
> 
> P.S 'Go On the Jambo's!' Hibs R shit!


lol ...yeah we love the murder laws here ... oO lol bizzar 

Morning 

Anyways ... Just poped in to let you guys know i updated my Journal and finished my first offering  .....I have convinced myself that i have broken a record on one of the plants ... So untill somone tells me diffrent ... 8.4 oz off a Pot of Gold means i Rawwwk !! lol ... come on guys ... prove me wrong i challenge you 

C'mon the Brits !!! 

Oh ... and .... Lets hope Button takes out Alonso .. Webber and Vettel on turn 2 and allows Hammy to stroll to victory today  ... and give Massa a break hehe



*VENTO'S BUD'S.... ARE BIGGER THAN ...YOU ! ... Sorry ...* hehe


----------



## del66666 (Nov 14, 2010)

afternoon fellow brits, probably already said this but got some white widow skunk from marijuana nl. 42 squid for 10 fems, i recommend them as a great deal........


----------



## brock (Nov 14, 2010)

Vento said:


> Anyways ... Just poped in to let you guys know i updated my Journal and finished my first offering  .....I have convinced myself that i have broken a record on one of the plants ... So untill somone tells me diffrent ... 8.4 oz off a Pot of Gold means i Rawwwk !! lol ... come on guys ... prove me wrong i challenge you
> 
> C'mon the Brits !!!
> 
> *VENTO'S BUD'S.... ARE BIGGER THAN ...YOU ! ... Sorry ...* hehe


HA HA HA

they are big fat fuckers!!!


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 14, 2010)

Blueberry 180,jack herer 180 sweet tooth 160 telephone; hahahaha got cha


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 14, 2010)

Vento said:


> lol ...yeah we love the murder laws here ... oO lol bizzar
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...


Nice bro... Some big as buds there  Does that pot of gold move where you are? I never seen it around my parts ,i only smoked it once and cant remember the smoke.
Good job bro..


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking great Vento! Real nice and big 

My hash is doing me surprisingly well, i completely lose the must rollitup must rollitup toke toke toke toke toke habbit when smoking bud. Had a few tokes when i woke up and havn't felt a need to smoke owt else today yet, gonna start making more of these concentrates me thinks, the flavour is also great  It's turned out that the perpetual flipped around and the later plant tpo go in is now going to be harvested a week before the first one in, all went wrong  It's all good though, my sweet tooth is going to turn into a behemoth going by her mothers yiled on such a small plant (also looked at my cheese 400w to 600w boost/no boost results (the small sweettooth was also flowered without boost) so i gave her a hefty dose 

Flushing the cheese for a week, for 9 weeks total





Flushed the ST for a week only to find she's got a further 2-3 weeks left so she's back on the juice (net pot has fallen through the hole so the plant just freesstands in her bucket leaning against what she can )





This is who i'm beginning to get excited for  She should be chopped December 20th or so






Really should take that scotch tape off the walls at some point, finished the painting work in june ffs, lazy cunt.

Oh, here's my clone busy pissing me and my perpetual off, stop being so stupid and grow normally!


----------



## Vento (Nov 14, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Nice bro... Some big as buds there  Does that pot of gold move where you are? I never seen it around my parts ,i only smoked it once and cant remember the smoke.
> Good job bro..


Thank man 

Yeah ... it flys out, people love it .. its a nice social high ... but over do it and your off in another dimention for a while 

I'm with ttt ... i don't need to smoke much of it 

Cup winner ... easy to grow ...resistent to most things and hard to burn with nutes ... High yeilder ....All round great plant for a novice like me


----------



## Vento (Nov 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> *Looking great Vento! Real nice and big *
> 
> My hash is doing me surprisingly well, i completely lose the must rollitup must rollitup toke toke toke toke toke habbit when smoking bud. Had a few tokes when i woke up and havn't felt a need to smoke owt else today yet, gonna start making more of these concentrates me thinks, the flavour is also great  It's turned out that the perpetual flipped around and the later plant tpo go in is now going to be harvested a week before the first one in, all went wrong  It's all good though, my sweet tooth is going to turn into a behemoth going by her mothers yiled on such a small plant (also looked at my cheese 400w to 600w boost/no boost results (the small sweettooth was also flowered without boost) so i gave her a hefty dose
> 
> ...


Thank's ttt 

Yeah im at the stage that i dont need to smoke to much ether ... its a unique experience lol 
looks like your in for some nice big harvest yourself to ...Nice 

December 20th ? .... hehe i managed to time my next crop ( By accident ) for the 10th ... gives me a chance to dry and cure a bit ready for christmas week ..One would say perfect timeing lol 

Dont worry about the tape ttt ....Im sitting surrounded by tools and shit from building my room all them months ago LOL ...im a lazy fuck to


----------



## Vento (Nov 14, 2010)

brock said:


> HA HA HA
> 
> they are big fat fuckers!!!


Got some nice hairy pussys for you to look at later


----------



## brock (Nov 14, 2010)

oooooooooooh nice one man


----------



## delvite (Nov 15, 2010)

*Big Bad John Cannabis Seeds (Auto 10 Seeds)*

*Big Bad John (auto flowering)*
*"You heard of the low rider well this is the high rider"*
*Type *Indoor/Outdoor
*Flowering* 7 weeks
*Yield* 400-450g/m2


10 Seeds per Pack

*Doggies Nuts Big Bad John Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds Info*

This variety has been a long time coming and definitively confirms that the times they are a changing! As believe it or not this is deciduous herbaceous perennial strain!
For those of you that are not that horticulturally aware this means it has the ability to re-emerge after it has died.
Yes the seeds and not so commonly the plant can over winter and re-emerge come the spring, as in this little, or should we say big beauty will auto flower once it is established - if left to be it will set seeds, then these seeds will grow and then these plants will do the same thing so on and so forth ad infinitum!
For those of you that have still not seen the light, this means that it can grow wild and if left unchecked will colonise the areas where it is placed! in one season it can produce 3-4 generations of offspring and as each generation matures they will do the same thing!
In plain English this variety can grow wild and colonise - if left will come back with a vengeance every season there after!
This strain has similar genetic characteristics as the Long John Silver (auto flowering) variety however is more productive both in yield and active ingredients compared to its more mellow younger brother.
Other seed banks have tried to buy the entire supply from us to stop these seeds hitting the market for fear of what this would do to the seed industry! But lol this is more important than mere money! - let these seeds go forth and prosper and re take what is rightfully theirs!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha, i wasn't very clear, when i have bud, damn, i am a bit of a terrible terrible person, didn't wwigh my last harvest but it was 3L of prime buds, the rest turned to hash. smoked the entire lot to myself in 4 weeks  With hash just a few puffs and i feel comfortable.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-11758170

are BMW's really that easy to hotwire, that you acn get it down and be gone before she's even paid? Or did she simlpy leave the keys in the ignition?


----------



## brock (Nov 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> smoked the entire lot to myself in 4 weeks  With hash just a few puffs and i feel comfortable.


ha ha ha is right man, you grew it so you smoke it lol


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 16, 2010)

Some shots of the harvest and some close up of the trichs , took forever to get a decent shot!! Smells good anyway looking to learn how to make canna butter i seen a example in soft secerts and it dont look that hard. Ill post back when ive wieghed up..

View attachment 1272455View attachment 1272453View attachment 1272460View attachment 1272458View attachment 1272461


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice haul! What's it looking to weigh in at?


----------



## delvite (Nov 17, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Some shots of the harvest and some close up of the trichs , took forever to get a decent shot!! Smells good anyway looking to learn how to make canna butter i seen a example in soft secerts and it dont look that hard. Ill post back when ive wieghed up..
> 
> View attachment 1272455View attachment 1272456View attachment 1272457View attachment 1272459View attachment 1272453View attachment 1272460View attachment 1272454View attachment 1272458View attachment 1272461


 very nice, alot of trims...... hash time?


----------



## spoad (Nov 17, 2010)

whats the matter cannot handle rough,NORTH EAST BOYS DO IT BEST,ALL THE OTHER AINT NO CONTEST!MMMMMMMWWWWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 17, 2010)

Us southern can handle rough, just don't have to. We're civilized down here


----------



## delvite (Nov 17, 2010)

because she loves us all..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhreCLlcq3Q ....and we feel the same


----------



## delvite (Nov 17, 2010)

spoad said:


> whats the matter cannot handle rough,NORTH EAST BOYS DO IT BEST,ALL THE OTHER AINT NO CONTEST!MMMMMMMWWWWHAHAHAHAHAHA


 howay the lads!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

rights lad you know it! TOON ARMY!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheese is not doing so great, think she's still a bit confused, either way she's cocked my perpetual again  de-riveted a pc case last night so that's read to be tarted up with aluminium and can house a pair of small mothers.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Very nice haul! What's it looking to weigh in at?





delvite said:


> very nice, alot of trims...... hash time?



Thanks lads im not sure what it'll wiegh i guess around 10z..Im looking to make some solids(hash) or canna butter and make some of them "cheese cakes" or both if theres enough.

TTT>>I know the feeling bro i had another 4 bubblers lined up for the perp and 2 started arsing around knocked that on the had cause of it.Still im on a 2mth harvest at the mo hope.

Rough & smooth we got it all down here!! From villains to blue nose's... My City does it the best


----------



## cafeculture (Nov 17, 2010)

smiddyj29 said:


> Come on fellow uk people were is the love ha ha.Im in need of some help with the ecotechnics temp and humidity controller any replies would be greatly appreciated.Im running 2 600w lights on a light mover in a 2.4m (length) 1.2m (width) 1.2m (height) tent with a 150 intake and 200 outake fans with this controller.I have set it up as instructed and set the desired temp at 25 deg and humidity at 40% as plants are in flower but the temps are hitting high 27s an humidity 30% which is not what i want as i brought this unit 2 get optimum conditions along with the co2 controller which isnt being used untill next grow.This equipment cost a few quid which now seems like a waste of money.PLEASE help, thanks in advance for any replies
> Smiddy


hey bro -try a tray of water in there and open a window reg


----------



## brock (Nov 17, 2010)

trimed some more leaves off the plant lastnight to give the lower leaves abit more light, noticed that a couple of buds have popped out  the count down is on.


----------



## bobmarley123 (Nov 17, 2010)

can anyone recomend a good hydro shop in glasgoww ? looking to get a nice wee cheap 400 or 600w hps light to start with but quite para about walkin aboot the town with a grow light haha , and quite para about gettin one delived incase anyone in my flat or my bastard neighbours see it they would have a fit!!!! lololol


----------



## daviaces (Nov 17, 2010)

theyre is one in the town up near the trongate its called glasgrow ,ive been in twice they couldnt be more unfriendly or un usefull honest m8, i would not recommend them
no price on anything and bumped me i think 

ive had plenty stuff delivered since all arrived sound 
where abouts r u in glasgo? might have spare600 and balast


----------



## daviaces (Nov 17, 2010)

might be another 1 up dumbarton road as well


----------



## spoad (Nov 18, 2010)

can anyone give me some info on the best strains to do a guerilla grow in the uk,they have to be high mold resitant and cope well with low temps,and what would be the best time to plant so i could squeeze as many crops in as possible,prefrably auto flowering as they finish quickest,cheers


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry mate, no idea on outdoor strains for the UK.

Just had a little heads uip from the flatmate, he can smell it to high heaven from the bottom of the stairwell, only had some stuff out for 15 minutes to trim, so think i might see if i can pick up an ozone gen for a good price to keep around near my door come harvest times. (it could also be because i momentarily opened my front door, who knows, better safe than sorry though )


----------



## brock (Nov 18, 2010)

spoad said:


> can anyone give me some info on the best strains to do a guerilla grow in the uk,they have to be high mold resitant and cope well with low temps,and what would be the best time to plant so i could squeeze as many crops in as possible,prefrably auto flowering as they finish quickest,cheers


try a white widow, white rhyno or A.M.S


----------



## brock (Nov 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Just had a little heads uip from the flatmate, he can smell it to high heaven from the bottom of the stairwell, only had some stuff out for 15 minutes to trim, so think i might see if i can pick up an ozone gen for a good price to keep around near my door come harvest times. (it could also be because i momentarily opened my front door, who knows, better safe than sorry though )


ha ha ha stinky shit, how they coming on?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2010)

They're all great. Without the boost they certainly seem smaller but tje penetration is better so a lot more viable jugs per stem this tume Instead of all the popcorn I got last time


----------



## growwwww (Nov 18, 2010)

spoad said:


> can anyone give me some info on the best strains to do a guerilla grow in the uk,they have to be high mold resitant and cope well with low temps,and what would be the best time to plant so i could squeeze as many crops in as possible,prefrably auto flowering as they finish quickest,cheers


Hollands Hope - an outdoor srtain is suppose to be very hardy and whatnot.

You do realise you cant grow at this season, and also its best to vegetate indoors, and put them out around april ish (start of spring)
anyway good luck.


----------



## brock (Nov 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> They're all great. Without the boost they certainly seem smaller but tje penetration is better so a lot more viable jugs per stem this tume Instead of all the popcorn I got last time


nice nice.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Nov 18, 2010)

lovesit said:


> i have found it fairly cheap on alot of internet sites, but i dont like to pay by card for these kinda things so i sourced localy. Theres a little hydro shop down in kent called UK grow works, i buy everything from here, regardless of price, i dont know where its cheapest but it was conciderably cheaper than other nutes they had on desplay! Sorry mate


If around Kent/SE - I've used 3 county hydroponics in the past - http://www.3ch.co.uk, pretty pro set up and have huge stocks.

Schoolboy question - Canna Boost is for hydro only, not for use in Soil? What do peeps recommend for soil I've been using Bio-Boost but fancy a change. Ta


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 18, 2010)

spoad said:


> can anyone give me some info on the best strains to do a guerilla grow in the uk,they have to be high mold resitant and cope well with low temps,and what would be the best time to plant so i could squeeze as many crops in as possible,prefrably auto flowering as they finish quickest,cheers


try the summer lol good luck on hollands hope in this weather more like no hope lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 18, 2010)

whatever happend to speedy? is his site still up?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2010)

It seems he was a bit of a scammer from what people have said


----------



## daviaces (Nov 18, 2010)

pm sent about the uk strains for outdoor


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2010)

hello ppl , thats me back , just got the net back in my house, wot a fuckin nightmare its been not havin web access!!! fuckin actually havin to talk to the g/f and kids, so that didnt last long and as a result im back livin in my own flat wankin away happily and takin a shit with the bog door open. fuckin bliss!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought I'd be a gent and hold the door open for a lady. Instead of thanking me she said "Fuck off you perv I'm trying to take a shite!"


----------



## brock (Nov 19, 2010)

HA HA HA HA HA

welcome back dude


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2010)

hi brock, so wots evry1 growin. ive got ten on the go 6 orange bud, 2 rocklock, a ceres purple and a lemon haze. had a lotta probs about halfway thru, think i (possibly when wasted!), or sum other cunt, poisened them with nutes, only affected 5 outta the ten but ive manged to nurse them back and im around 3 weeks into flower. i i flushed my soils but one kept on retaining water and the fuckin smell of rot was horrific so i went nuts and washed all the soil off it, as gently as possible and then dropped it in a homemade dwc to see if it would survive. it has but it doesnt seem to be growing much , think its coz im not adding the rite amount of nutes, but fuck it ,its just a wee experiment to see if i can do dwc hydro anyway.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm confident I could go on Egg Heads and beat them all.

With a claw hammer


----------



## brock (Nov 19, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I'm confident I could go on Egg Heads and beat them all.
> 
> With a claw hammer


 lol.

iv got a critical+ on the go getting some big pistols on her hopefully 4-5 weeks left


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 19, 2010)

dura72 is back! its been boring without ya fort u had crawled up speedys arse n died lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 19, 2010)

brock said:


> lol.
> 
> iv got a critical+ on the go getting some big pistols on her hopefully 4-5 weeks left


criticlal mass is a strain and half mine are 3 wks from chop n looking lovely, definatly a keeper. my last batch of cm i burnt with mollasses still yielded really well n smoked lovely.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2010)

nah mate, just got cut off the net and ive just got around to getting it back on. i wenta bit mental on the coke and booze and i was blowin hundreds a week on it, couldnt afford to get it put back on, lol, fuck me i'd put a months worth of sky tv, broadband, the phone and line rental up my nose in an hour but i was too skint to get the net put on, i'm a fuckin halfwit when it comes to booze and when i start i just cant fuckin stop. until my kidneys say .


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 19, 2010)

good to have ya back m8 neways ive been a good boyo for ages now missus gave birth to me little girl a month ago well happy but fucked for life lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2010)

lol, been there, congratulations. ive got a little boy, he's 19 months old and the fuckin funniest little bugger in the world, he doesnt talk much, but he started walking at ten months and now its like havin fuckin mini spiderman in the house, little bugger is ina bout every thing, doesnt give a fuck about toys but christ he watches everything i do and then copies it, scary as fuck. .......and you WILL change , you start really thinkin about whats goin on around you, it stops being theory and starts being relevant. also remember to keep your stash in their room, there not legally responsible till they're 8. for the first 15 months of my sons life he slept in a room where plants were growing.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Nov 20, 2010)

morning peeps just to say if anyone is thinking of getting a scope, I got one of these the other day - bargain for £6 delivered! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-History-Museum-Pocket-Microscope/dp/B0015X4Y5S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290252875&sr=8-1 does 20x - 40x and has a little stand that is detachable so you can hold it to plant and look or take a bit of bud off and use it like a proper microscope. Have a 60x times handheld but this is much easier.


----------



## new guy25 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mogwai5 said:


> morning peeps just to say if anyone is thinking of getting a scope, I got one of these the other day - bargain for £6 delivered! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-History-Museum-Pocket-Microscope/dp/B0015X4Y5S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290252875&sr=8-1 does 20x - 40x and has a little stand that is detachable so you can hold it to plant and look or take a bit of bud off and use it like a proper microscope. Have a 60x times handheld but this is much easier.


This will be just as good http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/60X-LED-Pocket-Microscope-Magnifier-Loupe-Jewelry-UK-/250620505888?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item3a5a256f20

I'v got one


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2010)

"Phone lines are closed. Please do not call as your vote won't count and you may be charged."

Well don't fucking charge us then! How the fuck can you if the lines are closed anyway? I don't turn up late at the metal shutters over the Argos entrance, and a 20 quid note vanishes out of my arse pocket, for the kettle I was expecting to purchase.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2010)

The diary of Hermione Granger age 14

Wednesday : 10:30pm
Can't sleep & very bored.
All I have to keep myself occupied is this magic wand thing with it's stupid bloody vibrating tip and.............. hold it a second !!

Thursday
Busy

Friday
Busy

Saturday
Busy


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2010)

no one in tonight? are we all in the pub gettin pissed on stella with plans on beating the wife later?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'e just sold the 1 millionth download of my application, the iMirror for iPad users.

It's just a picture of a cunt that appears on the screen, but nobody has noticed yet.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2010)

My Scottish mate won the lottery last week,i saw him in the pub the next day looking miserable as sin! "what's up?" i asked him,"you've just won the lottery,you should be over the moon!" "aye!" he replied still miserable "it's just....ah bought two tickets!"


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2010)

lol, How's it Guy's n Gal's! Just in a talkative mood toking this Chiesel!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

Howdy dura, glad to hear you're keeping well and looking out for number 1, always the way to prioritise  i never thought i'd reach a point where i can't afford my alcohol but haha, i'm there.

Sunday is going rather well jambo, nothing to smoke today but i got up early with a hangover and drove out to buy some iced tea and some mcdonalds for breakky  i've always been a bit of a health nut like that


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

i myself woke up fresh and healthy and literally cannot remember the last time i did so of a sunday morning. now i've got 1500 word essay to complete that i have done virtually no research for and i feel like going back on the piss.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2010)

Never mind, sure you still have a great day!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll write your essay for you dura  not got much to do other than silcver up a pc case. What ya working on? you back at uni again or something? or by essay you havn't done research on maybe a letter to the missus


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

1500 words on why the jacobite rebellions of 1715 and 45 failed. and yeah i'm back at uni but it appears i'm still the same lazy cunt i was when i packed it in last time. i know all the stuff but im a little out of practice at gettin essays planned. its that all important first 100 or so words. after that i'm off like a fuckin grey hound.....but same old probs. im not even sure if my submission deadline is tomorrow or next monday.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

and as for writing a letter to the misses id just scratch 'fuck off' onna brick and punt it thru the lazy cunts window.


----------



## brock (Nov 21, 2010)

hey guys.

no bud left, so smokign the conents on the box  mates just told me that hes bring a blue cheese around tho, that better than box bits.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

i e,ptied my box yesterday, it had been picked thourgh till just stalks left. I checked on my drying ounce and sod it, it's a teeny bit moist in the iddle but crisp on the outside so stuck it in jars to even out the moisture content and such. So smoke for meeeeeeeeeee 

Sounds good dura, i'm thinking about trying to get myself into university but well, i don't have much desire for a degree worthy 9-5 job. Maybe a degree in botany or biology etc, but money be damned i don't like the idea of the next 40 years being sat behind a desk, i'd prefere to be a humble man enjoying his life, not working for his retirement.


----------



## daviaces (Nov 21, 2010)

im on the cut early ,quick dried ak47  so much better than that chinky bud crap how can they make it so bad ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

I've never had quick dried bud really worth smoking, i try and cut a little bit here and there in preperation for running out and give it as long a dry as i can. But certainly a better option than spending £10 for a couple of joints

£10 for 2 joints!
[youtube]nvz_3ddC-MA[/youtube]


----------



## daviaces (Nov 21, 2010)

yeh i hear yah m8 ,just refuse to buy that crap when i can quick dry better for free


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

im payin around £150 to £170 an oz up here and i dont even know what the fuck strain it is or anythin but everybody seems happy with it so cant really grumble. wish my fuckin crop was ready though!! jeez, i'm really gonna have to start that bloody essay at some point. c'mon people search for a 1500 word essay on why the jacobite revolution failed and i'll just rewrite the bugger.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

On my birthday, I get a blowjob.
On our anniversary, I get a blowjob.
On valentine's day, I get a blowjob.
At xmas, I get a blowjob.

So at every major celebratory occasion, I get a blowjob.

I flop my cock out at the mother-in-law's funeral and all of a sudden I'm insensitive.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 21, 2010)

*Cheese cake*

Ive been busy making some fairys & sponge cake plus some hash off the tent harvest,which came to 14ozs off 4 bubblers which is ok with me. Making my second batch of cake now with about 7grams of cheese and 80gram of trim. The first cake had me nice with just the trim and a few buds .Gone back to work..

Theres an recipe in soft secerts or http://hailmaryjane.com/how-to-make-cannabutter-w-pics/ very simple..


View attachment 1281650View attachment 1281649View attachment 1281651View attachment 1281648View attachment 1281647


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm...looks tasty.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

I have pork scrathcings to go with moy bottle of JD. food should be illegal when it is covered in pig hair! it puts quite a downer on a quite lovely treat


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

well that me 401 words into my essay and i'm sick lookin at the cunt already. i do not care about the old or the young pretender and i never shall, cunts. and my fuckin neck is aching coz ive gotta use my mums laptop coz i dont have a fuckin copy of office on my pc.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was always told I should wear clean underwear in case I'm in an accident.....

Experience has taught me they should always be MEN'S underwear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> well that me 401 words into my essay and i'm sick lookin at the cunt already. i do not care about the old or the young pretender and i never shall, cunts. and my fuckin neck is aching coz ive gotta use my mums laptop coz i dont have a fuckin copy of office on my pc.


welcome back dura! try these for a cheap legit copy http://www.software4students.co.uk/


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

Grrrrr, why are some blokes so utterly rubbish!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

problems picking up? 

what i made on saturday!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll take the one on the left please, looks like a stock cube, just melt away into the pan 

Just me being silly i guess, i'm pissed off by the quality of the flatmates attempt at doing the washing up  now i gotta go and re-do it as it's all still dirty or covered in tea rings. I'm very fussy about the cleanliness of my kitchenwares 

I have 7 hours work this week, got quite a bit of spare time to kill, maybe i'll express my artistic side


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahah thats actually the third run! 

Oh shit man thats one of my pet hates, i cant stand peeps who dont wash up reet. for fucks sake how hard is it!?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah man, just the concept of not rinsing with clean water after it's been washed get's me annoyed enough, don't want to use stuff i know is covered in soap residue!

I need to get myself some bags, they seem so much easier than all the manual siphoning and waiting arouind and whatnot that gumby requires, great product but takes a good bit of patience. What brand do you use? I've heard some very negative things about the cheaper brands.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah man, just the concept of not rinsing with clean water after it's been washed get's me annoyed enough, don't want to use stuff i know is covered in soap residue!
> I need to get myself some bags, they seem so much easier than all the manual siphoning and waiting arouind and whatnot that gumby requires, great product but takes a good bit of patience. What brand do you use? I've heard some very negative things about the cheaper brands.


ive not tried the gumby method tbh, but i only use 2 bag as i dont care about the grademicron as im not moking it really. the bags i got are cheapo knock offs from canada but their spot on replicas. well they're doing just fine for me n westy. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320609558945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa5d1a1a1

question is do you want 1 gal or 5 i got 5 cos i have a fair bit of trim each crop


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

I tend not to have that much trim not ahving more than 3 plants and all, and now that i have more than 1 strain, it means that unless i lump it all together they will be small runs. 1 gallon is not very big though, plan for expansion i say!  Once i get £50 from here and there i intend to buy the second cooltube and get a smartpot grow going at the bottom of the cabinet with the reservoir out and easy to reach. Only issue might be that one of the walls of the cabinet is pretty much a piece of wood and then the roof tiles, so could get glowy  Maybe i shold have a second grow in another location, couldn't care less if the police arrive, just don't want to not have stuff growing to smoke haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

keep checking ebay they generally range a little in price. aye stealth is key man!


----------



## bongol (Nov 22, 2010)

normally 50 a q for grass around here highlands


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

anyone been offered bubble hash? if so how much for?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome back dura! try these for a cheap legit copy http://www.software4students.co.uk/


cheers don how ye doin mate? i checked your link, thats bloody good prices, mite just give them a shout. ahm sick of downloadin moody stuff of of pirate bay and such only for it tofuck up on me with virus' s trojan etc.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> keep checking ebay they generally range a little in price. aye stealth is key man!


But i also really want a good ol bash out in court with a jury


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone been offered bubble hash? if so how much for?


 jeez man cant even get standrad grade fuckin soapbar round here. bit of soft balck but its 40 the q. dealers are gettin green for 150 to 170 the oz and everybody is doin it at a 10r a gram. thats the standard all over my neck of the wooods.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> cheers don how ye doin mate? i checked your link, thats bloody good prices, mite just give them a shout. ahm sick of downloadin moody stuff of of pirate bay and such only for it tofuck up on me with virus' s trojan etc.


Use warez forums. I don't have a rapidshare account any more but you can find most downloads (near all legit unless it's a dodgy camcorder film called a dvd) in 1gb and often single HTTP links. I can normally get a 1gb file in about 40 minutes with a free host. Never used a torrent since, and that was many years ago.

And if you use AVG then it will find anything and everything as a virus  i think they take a bit of money from somewhere to delete certain actually legitimate files. Such as my file downloader, it's not a virus, i know this 100%, yet it's now popped up telling me the .exe and such is a trojan and i must delete, um, no  exactly the same with game cracks, they are not viruses, but damn it wants to make you think it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> cheers don how ye doin mate? i checked your link, thats bloody good prices, mite just give them a shout. ahm sick of downloadin moody stuff of of pirate bay and such only for it tofuck up on me with virus' s trojan etc.


oi oi lad, aye am champ man. yaself? near burnt the house down with a dodgy ballast but part from that sound. you get ya essay sorted? aye moody shit off the bay is hit n miss at best. i got my copy of win 7 off there for next to nowt 


tip top toker said:


> But i also really want a good ol bash out in court with a jury


thats just daft lad. i know why you want to but lets face it the rozzers dont take kindly to anyone trying to buck the (allbeit bollocks) system. the magistrates take a kanny dim view too man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> jeez man cant even get standrad grade fuckin soapbar round here. bit of soft balck but its 40 the q. dealers are gettin green for 150 to 170 the oz and everybody is doin it at a 10r a gram. thats the standard all over my neck of the wooods.


aint even seen a soapbar in about 3 year now. and then it was a bidding war for it i think it went for 350 or some bollox. im puntin the bubble at 70 a Q


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi lad, aye am champ man. near burnt the house down with a dodgy ballast but part from that sound. you get ya essay sorted? aye moody shit off the bay is hit n miss at best. i got my copy of win 7 off there for next to nowt
> 
> yeah mate finished at almost 5 o'clock this morning took me almost another 3 hours b4 i got to sleep so im just getting ready to go out and head up to glasgow to hand the bloody thing in.......and i just fuckin know there gonna tell me the deadline is NEXT monday!!!
> @ tip top...i'll give a that warez stuff a look at the nite when i get back mate( i'm gonna be up all bloody nite coz my sleeps pattern is fucked anyway!)


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aint even seen a soapbar in about 3 year now. and then it was a bidding war for it i think it went for 350 or some bollox. im puntin the bubble at 70 a Q


 i was gettin soapbar bout 6 months ago at 375 and then it stopped and sum1 wanted 450 so i just said fuck that and went green hunting instead, its factory grade but its still pretty decent and its constant so i cant complain. i'm a damn site luckier than most round here, they'd sell their granny to get a hold of anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahahah seeing the dawn in straight must have been quite a new experience eh fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

50 an oz down the line for soap. shiiiiiit wasnt wearin a mask was he?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi lad, aye am champ man. near burnt the house down with a dodgy ballast but part from that sound. you get ya essay sorted? aye moody shit off the bay is hit n miss at best. i got my copy of win 7 off there for next to nowt
> 
> 
> thats just daft lad. i know why you want to but lets face it the rozzers dont take kindly to anyone trying to buck the (allbeit bollocks) system. the magistrates take a kanny dim view too man.


Parents say the same, but hey, i have no issue with being cuffed and taken away, i will happily do it for good cause. If i play their game i will have myself a jury, and well, who gives a damn what a magistrate has to say when you're being judged by your peers who make their decision not on what the law states but by their feelings on the subject, few people get their jury as well, they don't know what they're doing, few do, that's how the system likes it. A jury can pass an innocent verdict despite a breach of statute. I'm willing to try.

I wouldn't be doing this in any freeman route, i still study all the ideas and everything but it is not easily done if at al in the UK thanks to fraud, but it's still very good to know, just for the smaller things like parking tickets. I would be doing this legally so that it would aply for everyone in case law. 

I'm not a massively positive person, but i somehow know that the situation is not going to be like this for much longer, maybe it'll get worse, i know the police have been given training for full scale violent rioting, i know the IRA have sent notice to the bankers and banks waging war against them in the lst few days, i know the police no longer have enough money to be going after everyone they'd like to. Lots of things are happening in the country right now, not sure what but something is going to happen. Look at the huge increase in terror levels, bigger rifles for the police as they claim they need to fight AK47s, bombs found in planes which were "training bombs" which were made in america yet noone knows how they were there. wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 22, 2010)

Any indoor grower's looking for a change then give the ak47 x nothern light's from samsarh,this plant has realy supprised me it is some of the nicest stuff that i have ever done.Also the double bubble berry these two strains are realy nice big big producer's both of em.The smell of both strain's when in flower is un real so a carbon filter is needed for these two gem's.Give em a try i can promise that you will not be dissapointed with both of em.SOME STICKY IKY KIND A NICE TING'S ...........tyke...............................


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2010)

@ don. bloody pain in the arse mate but what the hell it had to be done....im off y'all cya later bout 11 pm or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

damn ttt your wasted in your present job you should get to school n get into the weed laws/loopholes. set some precedents!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

This is where my ego kinda kicks in a bit Don  I've a bit of a notion that i want to make something of my life without having to resort to the practiced channels. Part of the reason i never applied to uni while taking my A levels.

I wish to take them down not as some hot shot lawyer, but as some hotshot random guy who just happens to know what is what, kinda like robin hood haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

knowledge is power man. go for it


----------



## brock (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> problems picking up?
> 
> what i made on saturday!



lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## brock (Nov 22, 2010)

just grabbed some quick pics of the critical+


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 22, 2010)

brock said:


> View attachment 1283172View attachment 1283173View attachment 1283174View attachment 1283175View attachment 1283177View attachment 1283179View attachment 1283180View attachment 1283183View attachment 1283181View attachment 1283178
> 
> just grabbed some quick pics of the critical+


how come she looks stretched brock? my CM's dont look much like that they are really wide and bushy and barely stretch at all when switched to flower just seem to get wider? mine is from mr nice regular seeds defo dont look like that tho is this ya first time growing the CM?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

looks like a leggy bitch man, should finish huge, what are you growing in? the green thing?


----------



## sambo020482 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> problems picking up?
> 
> what i made on saturday!


looks lovely don did you use bags or just go gumby? and nar never even been offered it to buy 10er a g seems too cheap tho with the prices out there for green at the mo, personally i wouldnt sell it.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> problems picking up?
> 
> what i made on saturday!


This erected my penis. I loev hash, finding it difficult to get any at the mo! Or its fucking exspensive for standard shit :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> looks lovely don did you use bags or just go gumby? and nar never even been offered it to buy 10er a g seems too cheap tho with the prices out there for green at the mo, personally i wouldnt sell it.


 cheers sambo, aye man just the big bag n the little one so its all grades mixed. its knockout i had the first spliff when i got in from graft and ive only just leveled out. 


growwwww said:


> This erected my penis. I loev hash, finding it difficult to get any at the mo! Or its fucking exspensive for standard shit :/


 a little worrying that lad haha you cant fuck hash lmao


----------



## brock (Nov 22, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> how come she looks stretched brock? my CM's dont look much like that they are really wide and bushy and barely stretch at all when switched to flower just seem to get wider? mine is from mr nice regular seeds defo dont look like that tho is this ya first time growing the CM?


i dont yano, it might be because i had them up to the light and moved then right away, yep first time iv ever grew this strain, dinafem seeds.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like a leggy bitch man, should finish huge, what are you growing in? the green thing?


yea we were saying that when i got the pics, growing in an MDF box with 3 cfls and a fan, and yeah im growing in the powerplant aeroponic system.

its ment to go on your windowsil and grow herbs, but it seems to be growing my 'erb perfectly, big long branches, a thick steardy stem, and the flowers are getting bigger and bigger by the day, there was only a couple of pistols and no bud sites about 3 days ago but there showing everywere now.

hope its finished before christmas, or il have to have someone else look after it and i dont want that


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone watched the first episode of American Top Gear?  not overly impressed so far! Although granted it's got quite a lot to live up to

edit: by the end of the episode the hosts become pretty likeable, i enjoyed their banter in the last half but it was a little lacking in car content. There was a race against a cobra attack helicopter, buzz aldwin in big stars small cars (maybe 2 minutes of talk with him) and then a 3 lambo face off, nothing else though. those 3 items. Hopefully they will expand, seems they are trying to maintain top gear as top gear is known but with some small changes. They also air it as a new show, as in to explain what top gear is about, how they test the cars fairly with the stig, thta was nice to see in a way.

Can't but help think that top gear budget as it is in the UK, this looks like it may be far and beyond that. I mean 4 lambo's a 3 dodgevipers and a shelby cobra in one show is rather extreme, i was miffed enough as it was that top gear would race 1 car and then a totally differently coloured car would be in the studio among the folk (or am i daft and they just re-paint em )


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 22, 2010)

hey boys. just was wondering what you lot think. is it worth putting my t5 fluorescent 240w on with my 600w hps in flower?


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> problems picking up?
> 
> what i made on saturday!


 That's the type of hash I'm talkin about mate! Looks nice man!


----------



## BIGGY333 (Nov 23, 2010)

hello people basicly im thinking of opening an online seed website! but intill it gets goin there will you will only be able to pay by paypal what im getting at is would people pay thought paypal? the reason im thinking of opening a seed website is to bring the price down for seeds as there bloody exspensive for you guy let me know what you think that would be great many thanks!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well here's the main cola off of one of my 2 x G13 Pure Powers, been grown under 375W of Red CFL all the way through, only 3 weeks of veg as I wanted to try and control height/flower a bit earlier. 

The 7 or 8 mini nugs under this have been left in the light to Amber up a bit more, the other PP although same seed, planted at same time looks to be a week behind and is a completely different pheno, from how poorly looking she got though I'm just glad I got something.

These 4 pics are from 5 weeks ago, 
These 3 are from 4 weeks ago when the speckling started!
These 4 are: pre prune, yellow leaves removed and the last 2 fully manicured!

All in all quite happy and I got another plant and a half to cut yet


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2010)

signs you might be a Terrorist:

1. You refine heroin for a living, but you have a moral objection to beer.
2. You own a £300 machine gun and a £5,000 rocket launcher, but you can't afford shoes.
3. You have more wives than teeth.
4. You think vests come in two styles: bullet-proof and suicide.
5. You can't think of anyone you HAVEN'T declared Jihad against.
6. You consider television dangerous, but routinely carry ammunition in your robe.
7. You've never been asked, 'Does this burka make my ass look big?'
8. You were amazed to discover that mobile phones have uses other than setting off roadside bombs.
9. A common compliment is, 'I love what you've done with your cave'.
10. You wipe your arse with your bare hand, but consider bacon unclean.


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 23, 2010)

...........................................................


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> ...........................................................



Are they the right spectrum?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2010)

Second wave of student protests, verdict: Police flattened yet again by peaceful protest  Never thought i'd be able to smoke a joint surrou/nded by police horsies so easily, but wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dura72 (Nov 24, 2010)

How the world lines up if it all kicks off with Korea:

CHINA - Will probably stick up for North Korea. Why do you think they try this shit in the first place?

UNITED STATES - US soldiers will be desperate to fight for a country full of horny Asian girls in mini-skirts.

BRITAIN - Korea was probably part of the British Empire at some point, so we will be duty bound to help America commit savage war crimes.

GERMANY - God knows, but lets hope it's on our side.

ITALY - God knows, but let's hope it's on their side.

BRAZIL - We're not sure if Brazil has an army, but if it does, it's probably gay.

INDIA - Will favour the South due to the North's competing inexplicable space programme.

JAPAN - The Japanese have long coveted North Korea as a place to stack their rubbish.

FRANCE - Don't seem to be answering their phone at the moment. How odd.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grandma says to her young grandson. "be a love and help me put this suppository in" "course i will gran!" She bends over, pulls her knickers down and spreads her legs. Grandson says, " do i put it in the brown hole or do i feed it to the turkey?"


----------



## dura72 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was speeding down the road, my girlfriend was in the car with me and i knew she hated speeding. She turned to me and said "why do you speed, what if you crash and im crippled and in a wheelchair for the rest of my life. Would speeding be worth having a crippled girlfriend." I looked at her and said "Crippled ex-girlfriend."


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 25, 2010)

Morning Peeps! Another cold one here up north! Got benefits thought! Get my Plants so close to light!
What area You fae dura?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2010)

ayrshire jambo, what about you mate?


----------



## daviaces (Nov 25, 2010)

fkin freezin in glasgow ,good to see some scots on here


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2010)

its fuckin cold doon here tae mate.


----------



## daviaces (Nov 25, 2010)

went fishin yesterday lasted 1hour ,nae bites ,nothing straight up the road for a cup a tea n a joint sorted


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2010)

Paddy's wife says 'I want a rape alarm'. The next morning Paddy covers her mouth, holds her down, fucks her up the arse and whispers 'Its time to get up love'.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2010)

I was waiting for half an hour yesterday for my meal to come in a restaurant.
This fat waitress came over and said, "Sorry about the wait."
I replied, "Have you tried a gastric band?"


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ayrshire jambo, what about you mate?


 Edin. m8. Good to see mose Scots fighting the goog cause!


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Nov 26, 2010)

...Troon here boys


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Aye, least there,s some of us wi the passion lol I mean love growing dank weed!


----------



## brock (Nov 26, 2010)

hey boys early dart from work for once, waiting for my mate to come bac with some LA Conf went to be from the grey area, we will have to wait and find out


----------



## brock (Nov 26, 2010)

the LA Confidential


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2010)

it looks the part for sure. i wish sumcunt could come up with a way of sending smells thru ur monitor....mind u some of the porn stuff would probably be a bit cheesy.


----------



## brock (Nov 26, 2010)

it smells fucking lovely.

if you wont some bud porn look at the pics on my profile, i wish you could get them over here


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was with this woman who, I found out pretty quickly, had a fanny like a yawning hippo. I wasn't touching the sides and this time it wasn't my fault. Seeing my shock, she said that, as a kid, she'd been climbing a barbwire fence into a field and got caught down there. I put my arm round her to comfort her but maybe 'And how far were you across this field before you realised?' wasn't the thing she really wanted to hear.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright guy's, how you's doin? Just chilling, too cold to go anywhere! Need to keep an eye on hut and loft grows for the snow melting! I mind one year i woke and the guy's hut over the back gardens had a blanket of snow like 9 inch thick, like every other hut and roof, except the last third looked like the snow was cut wi a razor and clear to the felt! Acctually funny! But gave him the heads up and got nice reward!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2010)

All is gay this friday! Woke up to a dead cat, 30 minute walk down to town in the cold, lovely runny nose, 10 hours standing still in the cold selling nothing, then 45 minutes back home in the pissing wind rain and snow, now i have a cold. Same again on saturday and sunday minus the cat. Never had a job i've hated so much from the get go. Only good thing is a woman called me today for a meeting on monday for a new job which i think i will take and drop this current one, 3 jobs is more than i can cope with anyways 

Need a nice strong joint and a hot bath then bedtime!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2010)

job??is that like 'work?? seems to remember a careers adviser using those words 20 odd years ago...didnt fancy then ...dont fancy it now..brrrr, the very thought of it!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Nov 26, 2010)

hey guys how's it going? @dura good to see ya back mate i haven't been on much lately but been missing the laughs when i have stopped by for a nose.

well i officially dont have to worry about growing any more had to shut my setup down AGAIN and just can't be arsed any more, gonna go small and just do a couple for me for now looks like i'll be insulating another room fingers crossed 3rd time lucky lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2010)

bloody hell dragon long time buddy. i havent been on for a while either, just got the net back on last friady, havent been outta here since, turnin into the fuckin lawnmower man. its a fuckin nightmare when uv got to shut down, i had to dismantle all my gear a few months ago coz the plumber was visiting my grow house. had to move plants to my mates house, dont get me wrong it did give me the chance to clean the shit hole up a little. same things happenin to my mate next week, bloody council want to inspect his house for some unknown reason, he's gettin a bit paranoid about it. ah well these things are sent to test us i suppose.


----------



## W Dragon (Nov 26, 2010)

i'm feeling you mate i've gone full circle now started at mine went to parents then to a large shed then to my mates and now back to mine, gonna insulate the attic and just stick my 1 600 up there maybe 2 depending on how it goes if i can get a run or 2 done up there without incident it's gone tits up everywhere so far lol i'm getting the feeling the gods are against me ata the mo. on the upside just chucked some white russian seeds into soak and after they crack got some blueberry to get started and ordering some bubblegum next week


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's it going? @dura good to see ya back mate i haven't been on much lately but been missing the laughs when i have stopped by for a nose.
> 
> well i officially dont have to worry about growing any more had to shut my setup down AGAIN and just can't be arsed any more, gonna go small and just do a couple for me for now looks like i'll be insulating another room fingers crossed 3rd time lucky lol


shit bro sorry 2 hear the bad news. hope ur good bro, long time!


----------



## W Dragon (Nov 26, 2010)

long time indeed mate seems like a goodnight for stopping in! i'm good mate just a bit gutted i knew setting up in my mates wasn't a good idea but i got talked into it and had nowhere else to put it all so went to the haslle of insulating, setting up, filling with clones, vegging etc just to have him start bricking it the moment they started flowering and starting to smell so to save him having a stroke shut it down leaving me uot of pocket and having to start again but as the wise man above (dura) said it's all sent to try us lol how you been keeping mate all good i hope?


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah not to bad back on the grind lol. got some stuff going on, pop by and take a look when u got a min


----------



## W Dragon (Nov 26, 2010)

i will mate it's been a while time to get caught up and see whats happening i haven't been on for more than a couple of minutes at a time for a quite a while now


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was talking to our neighbour's 10 year old Down's kid.

"What do you like doing, Gavin?"

"I like doing women," he replied.

A bit shocked I asked him, "And where do you do your women?"

"At the 'wimmin pool."


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2010)

I took a girl home last night, either she had thrush, or she was a fan of sliding down the bannister with no knickers on.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey guy's, another cold one eh! Had one of those nights where I fell asleep on couch vatching videos and every time I woke up instead of hitting the nest, I just rolled another and started watching crap again. So I feel like I've had no sleep and been stoned right through!
Alright Dragon, long time mate, spoke to you couple times when I first joined! How you doin! 
And Dura as always, hope all's good, loving the jokes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

alreet dragon lad! what a nightmare man, hope you get all sorted. aye its funny how it just seems like fun n games till your overun with blooming plants and the funk is gettin strong lmao


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2010)

hello everybody, i dont feel well.my fucking nostrils are killin me and ive got fur growing on my tongue.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 28, 2010)

afternoon bro, so are mine but i've got a cold hahaha. had a little dabble on my birthday a couple of months ago but been well behaved apart from that lmao


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2010)

ohhhhh dear. been at pub allllllllll day. kinda fried. buggrit millienum hand and shrimp, ahmgoin back mettinks. big fat lines the next stage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2010)

waaaay ahea of ya dura lad


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 28, 2010)

Morning folks! An early one for my! Got to make the extra time to get onto this shitty job! Just having a light Pineapple to waken me up!
That was a good performance the Magpies put on yest eh! Don. I can see the snow there is like here! Thismorning it must be Near 12 inch thick or more. Just wait till it rains and it all goes to slush then ice! People are already going about stealing the grit from the council tubs located around schemes, and when you need the stuff for your granny's path there's nout! Las year there was an acctuall shortage where they didnt fill them back up pfff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

aye man chelsea dropped two really we were dog shit second half, ameobi should have scored but thats nowt new haha am still grafting from home its fuckin grim out.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2010)

How can normally acceptable human beings turn into such a bunch of pathetic bastards at the first snow flake, damned southerners! Nothing better than driving in the snow, speed up damnit!  I had an early morning myself, got myself a 3rd job, doing around 55-60 hours a week now


----------



## stickybob (Nov 29, 2010)

you'll need a smoke after that week!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2010)

After the working week is monday where the 7 days starts over again  I owe people a lot of money.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2010)

work!!! jobs???? get a grip lads. the very thought of it!! i havent worked for around 3 years and i'm fuckin loving it, let the country feed you.


----------



## stickybob (Nov 29, 2010)

let us tax payers feed the spongers more like


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2010)

well i came to the conclusion that as my parents, granparents , aunties uncles and cousin have all collectively paid millions in tax it was about time sum1 stared making use of it instead of it being spent on shit like the fuckin olympics that only helps london and the south and keepin a southern based government in power so i think i'll continue to sponge for a while. and i can assure you that i probably pay more tax than most people in here even if its not income tax


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2010)

A Scot, a Jew and an Englishman in a bar, after the waiter clears the table the Scot was heard to ask for the bill. 
The next day the front page of the newspaper read "Jewish ventriloquist shot dead in restaurant."


----------



## daviaces (Nov 29, 2010)

yeh ive no worked for over 4 years ,fk that used to work 12hr shifts ,5days a week where does it get you ,fkn nowhere work yerself into an early grave ,
more to life than work ,aint no scrounger never signed on in my life


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2010)

Order now for Christmas the new Radio 1 Live Lounge with the cover versions you never thought you would hear;

Susan Boyle - Don't You Wish Your Girlfriend Was Hot Like Me.
Stevie Wonder - I Can See Clearly Now.
Nick Griffin - Black or White.
Katie Price - Like a Virgin.
Rihanna - Hit Me Baby One More Time.
Michael Jackson - I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles.
Josef Fritzl - Love Shack.
Stephen Hawking - I'm Still Standing.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2010)

haha 

I like the concept of no work, but damn, not my kind of mentality, i cannot entertain myself to save my life (irony ), i often put myself as fast as possible (read spirits ) purely because there's nothing i would rather be doing, sleep is the ultimate goal, and work is a great distraction, think i'd end up jumping off my roof if i had nothing to do for more than a couple of hours  i aint no scrounger either, not because i see it as wrong and such, dura makes a great case, my dad has likewise paid in the hundreds of thousands each year, yet who is making use of this? a bunch of dodgy birds in parliament, if they can have scandals it's the least the people who gave them the money in the first place can do, i just have never had a need for it. Plus me not using any tax paid services, gives me a genuine right to turn around and say FUCK YOU CAMERON as what's the worst that could ahppen if anarchy prevailed, oh wait, nothing, i'd live exactly as i currently do 

Great Great news though, about to become self employed, that is to say i have to sort out all the taxes from the 3 jobs, seeing as i've signed no documents making me an official employee, and am getting straight cash in hand, tax evasion time maybe haha. If they catch me and say start paying us money, i'll request housing benefits and just pay that abck to them


----------



## daviaces (Nov 29, 2010)

yeh i used to work all hours ,till i found poker ,i studied played loads hours eventually got good enough that work made no sense ,to get out the 9-5 grind was my dream now i just grind poker a couple of nights a week (some might call it work but its all pleasure to me ) ,grow a bit ect ect 
dredd the day i have to go bak to work if it ever comes

i hear yah on the tax ,self employed is the way to go good luck


----------



## brock (Nov 29, 2010)

forgot how long into flowering


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2010)

looks about 3 weeks or so maybe 4.


----------



## brock (Nov 29, 2010)

thats about right just cant remember what week tho


----------



## daviaces (Nov 29, 2010)

whats the strange pot thing your growing in brock?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2010)

i dont really bother with following time schedules any more, i just harvest when it looks rite i sumtimes use a microscope but i kinda just go with my instinct, not very scientific but thats me in a nutshell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

livers!



























and the snow half on me roof!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2010)

Feckin hell don! What's to bet life is carrying on as normal for you guys. We get 1 flake and traffic stops. I've had 4 people pretty much tell me off for being crazy for not wearing a jacket around town this morning, bunch of pussies!

Livers looks very frosty and luscious 

Well that was slightly nerveracking. Was just at work and there was a nice big power cut, only it was the entire neighbourhood, which well, just happened to include the power going to all my airpumps and carbon filter etc. Got home an hour or so later to still no power and to the most offensive stench! Ran up and down the stairwell with some tins of lynx doing all i could, which was nowt, luckily noone else was in the building but whew, that coulda been close


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

hahaha not really ive been workin from home since friday last week drinking and smoking, for all intents n purposes i could have been at work lmao. shit man i bet that was nervewracking, i know i was a stressed man when i had the stench hanging about outside


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2010)

Was a bit worrisome i'll admit  Worse though was cashing up and such at work knowing i should be getting back asap, just started making number up in the end and jogged on home


----------



## brock (Nov 30, 2010)

daviaces said:


> whats the strange pot thing your growing in brock?


a PowerPlant aeroponic system.

was cheap on amazon so thought i would give it ago.


----------



## brock (Nov 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> livers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautys!!!!

make sure youve got no random melted snow spots, from the heat of the grow room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

nah im in a tent inside the room its sound! 

cheers


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2010)

To everybody updating their Facebook status:

You're not the Fritzl sisters. You've seen snow before!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2010)

My wife woke me up in the middle of the night and said, "I think there's something going on downstairs!"

"Alright," I replied, "get your fanny out, and we'll see."

"Not that you daft cunt, I mean I think there's an intruder in the living room!"

"I know what you fucking meant, but if there is I want to scare him off!"


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2010)

Female.

A common kitchen-dwelling Homo sapien, member of the Homo genus of bipedal primates in Hominidae, the great ape family. They have been domesticated by humans and function well in human society, similar to horses and dogs.

They can be trained to fetch refreshments and sam-wiches, which involves leaving their natural kitchen-based habitat.

They are fickle in nature, and have a tendency to make loud high-pitched barks. Some have speculated that it is a form of communication that is as yet unknown.


----------



## jasonxdj (Nov 30, 2010)

Firstly appreciate what ever information I have read already via this thread. 

I'm fed up of prick twat dum dealers thinking they can sell u 2grams on a score(£20) purely for profit.
Hence why finally i have come to the decision i am going to grow. Ideally I want 1/2 plants max- as I live in a halls like shared student accomodation (Electritity all inc within my rent) Pretty chilled out, as i smoke in my room like all the time, and my neighbours are overly kool with it.

My situation in regards to my space is not entirely massive however I believe perfectly capable for 1/2 plants.
I want to go with a hydroponic; system cheapest possible. my budget isnt amazing however want to get a good idea of all of my supplies so I can start collecting and compiling a decent system to begin. My aim is to not test grow or grow a weak strain. I want to grow the best and reliable to drown my sorrows in lolll remove such bulshit us smokers have to deal with, as my pledge is to stop smoking weed up to my plant has grown to save money. 

I have looked and still scrolling thru this thread as its uk based, and will come across more answers to my questions however over would appreciate some guidence on what do i start buyin e.g I am aware i want to use LED GROW light to maintain less electricity use to lessen suspicion as this was my only ever fear.

I Will journal my whole procedure and do urgently require guidence and will reward any 1 who helps me. cheers cuz!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2010)

if ur only gonna grow 1 or 2 plants and want the best result get a 250 watt hps . go for an easy strain like the church or big bud, both easy to grow. if ur gonna go simple hydro do a dwc and make it yourself. btw u wont do it in ur room coz a hydro makes a lotta noise.


----------



## jasonxdj (Nov 30, 2010)

if i cant use hydro what do i use, as my only option is growing in my room?
and also the 250 watt lighting, is that bad on your electricity ?


----------



## nas2007 (Nov 30, 2010)

jasonxdj said:


> if i cant use hydro what do i use, as my only option is growing in my room?
> and also the 250 watt lighting, is that bad on your electricity ?


just use canna coco for your medium like most uk boys use, that wud b ur best option


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2010)

As dura sais. Hydro is noticeably loud. Thinking about ditching mine because of this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

nas speaks truth man coco is the way forward its so much better than soil


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 1, 2010)

Alright Folks! Gonna be one of those day's Eh! Snowed off work, bout the only good thing about this! Anyway, got plenty supplys in, my Purple Chiesel has dry enough pop to smoke and the smell! Can't wait any longer! Got some new Pic's up for those been following!

Stay In, Stay dry/warm but stay medicated!

jambo:


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like quite a nice day out, should be a pleasant 45 min walk down to work later on  Your chiesel looks mean


----------



## Vento (Dec 1, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Alright Folks! Gonna be one of those day's Eh! Snowed off work, bout the only good thing about this! Anyway, got plenty supplys in, my Purple Chiesel has dry enough pop to smoke and the smell! Can't wait any longer! Got some new Pic's up for those been following!
> 
> Stay In, Stay dry/warm but stay medicated!
> 
> jambo:



Wish i could stay in today  lol


----------



## MalteseGrower (Dec 1, 2010)

Vento said:


> Wish i could stay in today  lol


Me too. Lookin like I can get to work but worried about gettin home tonight when I finish. Hopefully the busses will stopped within the next half hr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

the glacier on top of my roof has shifted a little in the night its about 4 ft over the edge of the roof.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 1, 2010)

jasonxdj said:


> if i cant use hydro what do i use, as my only option is growing in my room?
> and also the 250 watt lighting, is that bad on your electricity ?


my pc power supply is 350w (most are about that) and i leave that on most of the day, get a 250hps and u'll yeald a hell of a lot more than a 250w LED (example) from what i've read on here. good luck with it bro


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2010)

Be aware that your computer draws nowhere near the rated output of the PSU 95% of the time. I have a 650w among others and i most likely use about 300w of that, and that's with a high end gaming pc. My other gaming pc draws less than 250w and is capable of running anything there is on the market at max.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2010)

Since it started snowing all my missus has done is look through the window. 

If it gets any worse I'll have to let her in..


----------



## daviaces (Dec 1, 2010)

nice 1 dura


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nas speaks truth man coco is the way forward its so much better than soil


 
keep thinking bout the coco but then i think may aswel go hydro if gonna go coco then i think fuck it ur getting good yields n good weed from soil why change?

what was ur reasons to go to coco Don?


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 1, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's it going? @dura good to see ya back mate i haven't been on much lately but been missing the laughs when i have stopped by for a nose.
> 
> well i officially dont have to worry about growing any more had to shut my setup down AGAIN and just can't be arsed any more, gonna go small and just do a couple for me for now looks like i'll be insulating another room fingers crossed 3rd time lucky lol


fucking hell dragon more probs lol i would av give up too by now m8.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2010)

hello fello brits, everyonedoesit.com have 30 percent off everything til the 3rd, just got me ten fem seeds for 37 squid delivered, el nino, trainwreck, 2 x cheese, white widow, white rhino, big bang,himalaya gold, great white shark and lemon skunk.....


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hello fello brits, everyonedoesit.com have 30 percent off everything til the 3rd, just got me ten fem seeds for 37 squid delivered, el nino, trainwreck, 2 x cheese, white widow, white rhino, big bang,himalaya gold, great white shark and lemon skunk.....


sounds like a good deal del666, you not still growing that cross you done yaself tho?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah mate got 8 in, hope for half fems, doing them 12-12 from seed, ordered some grapefruit, got white widow skunk, bubblegum and hash plant on the go 12-12 from seed, to many really


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2010)

Watching the global financial crisis unfold is like watching my dad being molested by a clown.

I know it's going to affect me, I'm just not sure how.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers man, just lucky, got a few sick ones at mo though, took my eye off the ball. def going to create something new this time round though just not sure which to cross.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Thar she grows!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

lookin good man! shes a tall girl, i thought you had height restrictions man?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Nah, my cab is 7 foot high with an aditional foot high shelf on top. She did grow too tall though, just bloody went for it when i turned my back she did. My grow cab is floor to ceiling, my issue comes in that i have a light 7 foot from the floor and yet the cheese that's just gone in is less than a foot tall so i got to raise her up pretty drastically, although i'll be honest not actually sure of what acceptable distances from the bulbs are with 600w's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

cooltubes about 8 inches without id probably say 15-18 minimum but youd have to be on top of it to make sure it didnt burn. look into some yoyo's for the lights maybe?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

It's the max distance from the light i'm looking for, cheese doesn't seem to do too great when she stretches but i've only so many items i'm happy to balance 30L of water on top of, she's currently about 4-5 foot from the light  I use chain and brass hooks cus i'm cheap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

the max distance form the light!?!? errrr the floor? sorry i might just be caned but im lost off. so youve got chain and hooks but your still raising the res to meet the light, why cant you lower the light?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

The two plants are different heights because of the perpetual. Can only lower it so much before it starts to burn the more mature plant(s) so i have to raise the younguns up so that they get the nost light and minimize stretch. I know that the light intensity ands exponential the further away you get fro the light, but havn't really grown too much with the 600w to see where it's limits are, the 400w was pretty ineffective once you got more than 2 feet away. I just polished off a blunt in the bath so i may not be as clear as maybe i ought to


----------



## fudgie44 (Dec 3, 2010)

can someone tell me what the tds reading should be in my hydro veg tank and my flowering tank, cheers


----------



## Vento (Dec 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Since it started snowing all my missus has done is look through the window.
> 
> If it gets any worse I'll have to let her in..



ROFL ..... + Rep for the amout of tea i just spat all over my screen LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

ah right gotcha ttt. you might do well to look into switchin to a vert setup. 

blunts in the bath eh. good drills lad


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Shaking off a cold in preperation for work this weekend so it is a day of leisure  

I've been thinking about a verticle setup, especially as i'm thinking about getting my 400w in there as well, it's just sorting out a quiet and practical method, i've only really 2 square feet footprint which means i'd have to go uber DIY


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2010)

I discovered that my son has become sexually active today.

Not what I wanted to find out from the vet.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

Where the fuck can I find perlite?

Bee looking for John Innes No 1 too, can't find it. Damn!


----------



## brock (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;soXe_9aif18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soXe_9aif18[/video]

a friday night starter, waiting for a bud


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Where the fuck can I find perlite?
> 
> Bee looking for John Innes No 1 too, can't find it. Damn!


I found both at my local large garden center. BnQ had nowt, but the garden center had the whole john innes line perlite, vermiculite etc 



brock said:


> [video=youtube;soXe_9aif18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soXe_9aif18[/video]
> 
> a friday night starter, waiting for a bud


That's just gioving me a headache  no friday night for me, got a crappy weekend ahead, lots of sleep needed.


----------



## brock (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry man.

sad to hear that iv got nothing to do all weekend, had a busy week tho


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Tip Top. I'll make a trip there tomorrow. +Rep


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2010)

ah get perlite from b nq, its there own range stuff but ah get the sneaking suspicion that they're struggling to keep up with demand coz its a hit or amiss whether they have it in stock


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ah get perlite from b nq, its there own range stuff but ah get the sneaking suspicion that they're struggling to keep up with demand coz its a hit or amiss whether they have it in stock


I went in my local B&Q and they didn't have shit. A member of staff said it's stocked seasonally. What a load of bullshit. 

Wickes had no potting soil or anything what-so-ever


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

Why is it that Wilko's are always out of straight lamp holder battens? Are all you Uk growers buying them up? I wanted 6 and could only source 5 from three different shops. Plenty of angled ones though. I'm trying to save height space. May use the angled ones for side growth.

They're 82p in Wilko's. Close to 2 quid in B&q and the like. Fucking robbing bastards!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 3, 2010)

hi fellow brits, take it you are all taking advantage of those lovely free seeds at attitude, just spent 30 squid and got 6 free fems.......where do you all shop?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hi fellow brits, take it you are all taking advantage of those lovely free seeds at attitude, just spent 30 squid and got 6 free fems.......where do you all shop?


Sweet! Thanks for the info.

I just placed my first ever order for seeds using Pick N Mix Seeds. Really good communication from them. Time will tell if they germ.

5X Nirvana White Rhino regular by the way. @ Only £1.65 a pop. Perfect for me to practice on.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2010)

I buy seeds from pick n mix. I don't really have any desire to grow out what are largely mediocre freebees, can just clone one of the seeds I bought intentionally


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Where the fuck can I find perlite?
> 
> Bee looking for John Innes No 1 too, can't find it. Damn!


homebase have both, well they did about year ago  the john innes no 1should be inside, not outside with the big bags of compost???


----------



## del66666 (Dec 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I buy seeds from pick n mix. I don't really have any desire to grow out what are largely mediocre freebees, can just clone one of the seeds I bought intentionally


ive had some great free seeds in the past


----------



## brock (Dec 4, 2010)

got some cheese last night and i didnt really smell, iv just took the lid off my bud tub to skin one up and the chesseyness twated me in the face.


----------



## SmokinHotMama (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, so I posted a while ago, have been into 12/12 for 10 days now. I have NL seeds and it's my first ghetto grow.. Here are a few pics of what I woke up to today....
I'm thinking - I got 2 blokes, 1 gorgeous girl and the other (started 3 weeks after the rest - hence the size), I'm not sure... What do you think? Sorry the pics are shit - blackberry crap. Couldn't bear to show full size pics of the blokes - they we looking so good, too!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Peeps! Just to put my 2 bob worths in, I use Pick n mix . co . uk And Allways Had Great results. Thats where these Chiesel Seeds came from which says it all since everyone ive spoke to thats tried Attitudes are'nt too impressed with the resulting weed! Not putting down Tude, but these guys have never let me down.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 4, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> homebase have both, well they did about year ago  the john innes no 1should be inside, not outside with the big bags of compost???


Thanks Man.

The Homebase I went to wasn't very well stocked. I'm going to try a specialist Garden Center near me. Hopefully I should be able to pick some up.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 4, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hey Peeps! Just to put my 2 bob worths in, I use Pick n mix . co . uk And Allways Had Great results. Thats where these Chiesel Seeds came from which says it all since everyone ive spoke to thats tried Attitudes are'nt too impressed with the resulting weed! Not putting down Tude, but these guys have never let me down.


Which Seed Banks inparticular did you buy from when ordering from Pick 'n' Mix?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone else been capitalising on the cheap CFL's in Tesco? 10p for anything up to 18 Watts, the 23 Watt ones are 50p. Seems like the prices are going up soon though. I've only been able to find 2700K ones at the moment.

Where do you lot buy cheap CFL's from?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Which Seed Banks inparticular did you buy from when ordering from Pick 'n' Mix?


 www.pick-nmix-seeds.co.uk


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> www.pick-nmix-seeds.co.uk


 If that link doesnt work, click on the one they suggest


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> If that link doesnt work, click on the one they suggest


 Eventually! www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## brock (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Anyone else been capitalising on the cheap CFL's in Tesco? 10p for anything up to 18 Watts, the 23 Watt ones are 50p. Seems like the prices are going up soon though. I've only been able to find 2700K ones at the moment.
> 
> Where do you lot buy cheap CFL's from?


i dont know if the sale is still on them but in asda they were selling 80w CFL bulbs 3 for £2


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 4, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Eventually! www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk


Sorry, I meant to say which Seed Bank? Like, Nirvana, Mr. Nice, Serious Seeds. I know you got them from pick 'N' Mix.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 4, 2010)

brock said:


> i dont know if the sale is still on them but in asda they were selling 80w CFL bulbs 3 for £2


Thanks

Those would be 18 Watt true. head to Tesco, you can get the 23 Watt ones from there.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Sorry, I meant to say which Seed Bank? Like, Nirvana, Mr. Nice, Serious Seeds. I know you got them from pick 'N' Mix.


 Ive used a few, but best so far was this Chiesel from Big Budda. Cali Connections, serious seeds are a couple good ones!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Sorry, I meant to say which Seed Bank? Like, Nirvana, Mr. Nice, Serious Seeds. I know you got them from pick 'N' Mix.


they have pretty much every bank going, but theres only a few i buy from, if your not wanting to lay out a fortune try nirvana for the budget end but still some good quality strains, delicious are worth a look too. midrange mr nice, & reserva privada have some blinders. top end TGA/subcool, soma, cali connection as jambo says serious are great too


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 5, 2010)

what,s up Don boy! Easy Sunday, got some potting to do. They Green Chiesels are real good for cloning, bout 6 days and masses of root! the clones are growing real good too. Got one to show you, never seen a cut like this! All else is doing good, need to get this next grow's Pic's started! And i'll mind nad take a couple of this unknown. Its already frosting like mad, and the nodes are soooo close! Anyway, have a good one mate!

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

alreet jambo lad, 

aye takin it easy just bout to hit the bongo again n get some xbox on the go. 6 days to root eh thats fast man, you use a heated prop?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2010)

I parked my car sideways over two disabled spaces outside Tesco's today.

"What's wrong with you? You look in perfect health to me," asked the security guard.

"Schizophrenia," We replied.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2010)

Man wakes up in a hospital bed wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth.
"Nurse" he mumbles.
"Are my testicles black?"
The nurse raises he gown ,takes his cock in one hand and cups his balls with the other.
She takes a close look at them and says"theres nothing wrong with them sir"
The man takes off his oxygen mask,smiles and says very slowly.
"Thanks for that it was lovely but listen very carefully,ARE-MY-TEST-RE-SULTS-BACK"


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Man wakes up in a hospital bed wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth.
> "Nurse" he mumbles.
> "Are my testicles black?"
> The nurse raises he gown ,takes his cock in one hand and cups his balls with the other.
> ...


Haha, good ol' British humour. I chuckled at that one.

What do you call I guy with a spade stuck in his head?








Dug.


Talk about old school


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2010)

Persil small and mighty: New 100% larger bottles now with twice the amount

Is it just me or are they missing the point?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2010)

Q. What's the difference between the McCanns and Gary Glitter?
A. Gary Glitter comes back from his holidays with more kids than he left with.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a phone call from my wife's doctor tonight.

He said, "Will you come to the hospital straight away. Your wife's not going to make it through the night."

I said, "No, tell her i'll see her at the funeral."


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 5, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Q. What's the difference between the McCanns and Gary Glitter?
> A. Gary Glitter comes back from his holidays with more kids than he left with.


Wrong on so many levels. Fucking funny though.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheers....scrogging some cheese and I thought you Brits would probably be the best ones to get input from on it. Just wanted to know if I got the real stuff. My friend grew from the same mother and it definitely has a cheesy smell and flavor. It has a nice euphoric uppity high, grows awesome, clones fast, flowers fast, and yields very well. Does this sound like the cheese strain that came from the UK. I looked at the dealer descriptions but I would rather ask you guys....thanks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

look for the odd double serrated leaf here and there, and it will have a very viney structure. which breeder did you go for? the real deal is clone only but some breeders are getting pretty close


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure where it came from......friend of a friend of a friend. I do see a lot of double serrated leaves. Sorry for the blurry pic, my camera sucks.
​


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2010)

Hehe, not sure if my cloning gel has somehow matured with age, but it's around 6 months past it's best before date on the cap and well, i've never seen my cheese fully rooted in 5 days, the other clone is yellowed but can't see a root, but the first one is ready for the DWC with fuzzy roots all over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Not sure where it came from......friend of a friend of a friend. I do see a lot of double serrated leaves. Sorry for the blurry pic, my camera sucks.
> View attachment 1308080​



hmmm thats a few more than usual. check back a page or so and have a look at tip top tokers cheese for comparison or check out the cheesefather's thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-202.html


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2010)

There's a random pic, as don mentions, there's not an over abundance of the double serration


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

I posted an example which had a lot of serrations. Some of the leaves have a lot and some have very few and everything in between. Is that normal for cheese or are the serrations consistent throughout the plant? Thanks again for the input.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking at mine, there are no massively serrated leaves, all just seem average with serrations here and there.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 6, 2010)

I came home from work to find our son had smashed our tv with the Wii remote.

"Did he have the strap on?" I asked my wife.
"No, I thought I'd let you punish him." she said.


----------



## brock (Dec 6, 2010)

checked my kief catcher grinder last night because i aint looked at my stash in a while, all weve been smoking latley is cheese so i took a guess that 95% of the crystal there was from the cheese. so made some cheese hash (squidgy cheese never took a pic tho) and it was fucking lovely.

so iv taped the kief section up, gonna use it from know until i go to amsterdam, use it in amsterdam for the week im there, use it for a week when i come back and then empty all the crystal goodness and make more hash, hoping this will be some super hash because it will be sealed for 4 weeks, for 3 weeks it will be mostly ched as usual but 1 week it will just be good dutch shit going through it


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 6, 2010)

swim. is starting a clone farm if anyone is interested.. pm me...


----------



## dura72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Real Notes to British Milkmen
* Dear Milkman, I've just had a baby, please leave another one.
* Please leave an extra pint of paralysed milk.
* Please don't leave any more milk. All they do is drink it.
* Milkman, please close the gate behind you because the birds keep pecking the tops off the milk.
* Sorry about yesterday's note. I didn't mean one egg and a dozen pints, but the other way round.
* When you leave my milk knock on my bedroom window and wake me because I want you to give me a hand to turn the mattress.
* Please send me details about cheap milk as I am stagnant. Milk is needed for the baby. Father is unable to supply it.
* From now on please leave two pints every other day and one pint on the days in between, except Wednesdays and Saturdays when I don't want any milk.
* My back door is open. Please put milk in fridge, get money out of cup in drawer and leave change on kitchen table in pence, because we want to play bingo tonight.
* Please leave no milk today. When I say today, I mean tomorrow, for I wrote this note yesterday.
* When you leave the milk please put the coal on the boiler, let dog out and put newspaper inside the screen door. PS. Don't leave any milk.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 6, 2010)

When I dumped my girlfriend I said, "It's not me, it's you".

She said, "Don't you mean 'it's not you, it's me'?"

I said, "No, get out of my house fatty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

welshsmoker said:


> swim. is starting a clone farm if anyone is interested.. pm me...





LMFAO swim.......


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2010)

dura72 said:


> When I dumped my girlfriend I said, "It's not me, it's you".
> 
> She said, "Don't you mean 'it's not you, it's me'?"
> 
> I said, "No, get out of my house fatty.


 You'r some boy dura! Get me in tears every morning wi some of you'r stuff! 
Sup, Anyhow Peeps! Man, see those poor folks stuck on the m8 since yest morning! Services need to get fingers out asses! What do we pay their wages for! Now thats a joke!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2010)

Next years gonna be a bit of an interesting one. flatmate has some issues goping on in his life so is gonna be heading abroad end of december to fix things up, so i'm either looking for a new place, or somehow working out how to cover £800 a month rent. Would just chuck a tent in the other room and sell anything that comes out of it, but well, the landlords know quite precisely my working situations. Things just went a bit wobbly in my game plan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

new flatmate?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new flatmate?


Would be the most likely option. But i don't want some boring serious sensible flatmate like last time who looks upon cannabis as the devils statutory instrument or such  unfortunately they seem to be the majority in this kind of price range  just been offered another job so think that if i take it, the 4 should be getting me enough, figure if i'm earning just £1200 a month i can take the whole palce and sell a little bit here and there should the £400 a month not be enough.

Alternatively i follow suit and jump on a plane, it's long overdue. Thinking a year in Canada, should be able to grow no trouble there, and can also finally learn to snowboard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

well if it was in the offing i say fuck the uk its gone to the dogs anyway man. or alternatively get a hot new female flatmate


----------



## dura72 (Dec 7, 2010)

get a hooker run a brothel now your a pimp and a dealer. sex on tap and u could run a webcam and sell it on the net.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just joined the Raccoons.

Its a car recovery service for black people


----------



## brock (Dec 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Would be the most likely option. But i don't want some boring serious sensible flatmate like last time who looks upon cannabis as the devils statutory instrument or such  unfortunately they seem to be the majority in this kind of price range  just been offered another job so think that if i take it, the 4 should be getting me enough, figure if i'm earning just £1200 a month i can take the whole palce and sell a little bit here and there should the £400 a month not be enough.
> 
> Alternatively i follow suit and jump on a plane, it's long overdue. Thinking a year in Canada, should be able to grow no trouble there, and can also finally learn to snowboard



4s abit much man, but if it the only way to get by and you cant get a flet mate, my heart goes out to ya man tats gonna be some tiught shit!!!!

i say go with the canadian option to save your health and iv been talking to a couple of canadians on here and theres some lovely looking strains over there.

hope things work out for you tho


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well if it was in the offing i say fuck the uk its gone to the dogs anyway man. or alternatively get a hot new female flatmate


Yeah man, my flatmate is leaving partly because of that, he just can't stand the UK any longer, so he's knocking off two birds with one stone, one quite literaly  Irony is my previous boss who became my new boss, she wants to move in haha, she's a riot if a little nuts, wanders around rooms for hours blessing them with sage and love 



brock said:


> 4s abit much man, but if it the only way to get by and you cant get a flet mate, my heart goes out to ya man tats gonna be some tiught shit!!!!
> 
> i say go with the canadian option to save your health and iv been talking to a couple of canadians on here and theres some lovely looking strains over there.
> 
> hope things work out for you tho


All i need is a diary and i should be good, the 3 at the moment is tiring as fook but quite managable, if i've no days off i might as well go the whole hog anyways  I'd goto cananda just for the weather and the people, not experienced the weather, but well, England, nuff said, and the people, well all the canadians i sat around with in Amsterdam a. smoked the pants off me "i've heard about you crazy europeans and your mixing weed with tobacco", wasn't ready for that  and secondly well, they rocked, nicest group of folk i met over there, finished by the Scottish, they were all broke and begging me for money haha 

That is indeed an idea Dura! There's a 12yr old kid on the floor beneath, i can teach him all about raiding mummies purse and make a fortune  What defines a brothel? I mean if my "girlfriend" and i just happened to be open to new ideas and well, she shagged 100 guys a week who just happened to leave a thankyou tip, where's the harm, i'm just letting the gf blow off some steam so she don't kill me in bed officer.


----------



## Herbgrinders (Dec 7, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## brock (Dec 7, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> All i need is a diary and i should be good, the 3 at the moment is tiring as fook but quite managable, if i've no days off i might as well go the whole hog anyways  I'd goto cananda just for the weather and the people, not experienced the weather, but well, England, nuff said, and the people, well all the canadians i sat around with in Amsterdam a. smoked the pants off me "i've heard about you crazy europeans and your mixing weed with tobacco", wasn't ready for that  and secondly well, they rocked, nicest group of folk i met over there, finished by the Scottish, they were all broke and begging me for money haha


well if youve got the time you might aswell make money wasting it lol.

i love smoking with different nationalaties in amsterdam, first time i took my missus we were smoking with 2 indians who had never smoked bud before and asked me to skin spliffs up for them, then poles, finish, brazilian, american but best of all is smoking with the dutch.

cant wait for amsterdam the count down is on 21 days  weather permiting :/


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Morning folks, no frothy coffee today! Got me some shopping ive put off for about 2 months to get done, some time in next 15 or so days. Yea Amsterdam is my heaven! been 5 times 3 this year and imo the place DID need cleening up a bit with the especially the all-nighters trying to hassle you at every corner. Took my friend over in 06 and was better than when I first went in 2000, and i tried to explain the no eye contact, just walk on thing but we were almost rolling about canal's twice in first hour getting to Red Light District. Not to say the last 3 times ive been this year hav'nt been great, but I just think they have took it a bit too far and its not the same anymore! The nightlife, atmosphere and seems the only place you can drink a beer and smoke your own weed is the Stones Cafe, which happens to rock, and run by Brit's. But yea the U.K is gettin quite redic.

P.S R.I.P John Lennon

jambo:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah man, my flatmate is leaving partly because of that, he just can't stand the UK any longer, so he's knocking off two birds with one stone, one quite literaly  Irony is my previous boss who became my new boss, she wants to move in haha, she's a riot if a little nuts, wanders around rooms for hours blessing them with sage and love


blessing them with sage and love!?!?!? god damn hippies............ i could see that getting pretty old pretty quick lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2010)

christ im bloody ruff!! went to the pub last nite with £20 woke up and found out i'd also borrowed another £60, dont remember coming home, wouldnt let the girl in my house , poor cow nearly froze to death( it was -15oC last nite), woke up with £3, last thing i remember was drinking brandy and baileys in the same glass although vague memories of drinking all sorts of crazy shooters. i dont feel well.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear Santa

For Christmas, I would really like a shiny new collar. 

And some doggy chews.

And for David and Samantha to let me sleep on the bed with them.

Thank you so much.

Nick Clegg


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just finished my first day as a pessimist,
it could have been better.


----------



## brock (Dec 8, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Morning folks, no frothy coffee today! Got me some shopping ive put off for about 2 months to get done, some time in next 15 or so days. Yea Amsterdam is my heaven! been 5 times 3 this year and imo the place DID need cleening up a bit with the especially the all-nighters trying to hassle you at every corner. Took my friend over in 06 and was better than when I first went in 2000, and i tried to explain the no eye contact, just walk on thing but we were almost rolling about canal's twice in first hour getting to Red Light District. Not to say the last 3 times ive been this year hav'nt been great, but I just think they have took it a bit too far and its not the same anymore! The nightlife, atmosphere and seems the only place you can drink a beer and smoke your own weed is the Stones Cafe, which happens to rock, and run by Brit's. But yea the U.K is gettin quite redic.
> 
> P.S R.I.P John Lennon
> 
> jambo:


i went a couple of months ago and it was shit, im sorry i went at that time, all the coffee shops i went to had half the menus off for the cannabis cup so did get to try most of the stuff i had read about, and was upset to find out that the headband is now a rare plant 

but your right stones is probz one of the best coffee shops in amsterdam for the area its in aswell, i stayed above the stones bar last time i went , and was in stones cafe watching the world cup when holland beat uarguay and that was amazing.

and the crackheads are doubling in numbers, they will see one ask you and you ignore but when you get to them they will still ask you.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 8, 2010)

Mate, I was there the week before! Was there and left the day they played Brazil i think Brazil! Small world dude! Still love to have the funds to buy a flat over there and rent it out to friends and online any time i'm not there myself!


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Lads!

Any idea where I can find a cheap digital hygrometer without ordering online? I hate waiting for stuff arrive


----------



## dura72 (Dec 9, 2010)

What do you call a Jewish dilemma? 

Free Ham.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Hey Lads!
> 
> Any idea where I can find a cheap digital hygrometer without ordering online? I hate waiting for stuff arrive


i got mine online for a couple of quid but i'm pretty certain b & q were selling them although i think they mite have been around £20


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 9, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i got mine online for a couple of quid but i'm pretty certain b & q were selling them although i think they mite have been around £20


Chears dura.

Fuck B&Q's prices. Looks like I'm ordering online then. I am a Cheap Basterd afterall. 

Do you have a link where you got yours from?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 9, 2010)

Advent calendars. The only time when you can be really naughty and have some scrummy chocolate first thing in the morning!

I normally have mine straight after a bong hit and a line of coke.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Chears dura.
> 
> Fuck B&Q's prices. Looks like I'm ordering online then. I am a Cheap Basterd afterall.
> 
> Do you have a link where you got yours from?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIGITAL-LCD-HUMIDITY-HYGROMETER-AND-THERMOMETER-UK-PRO-/120637579792?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c168f6210#ht_3820wt_989

these are almost the identical to mine but i'm certain mine were only around £3 or £4, i'm certain it was ebay i got them from but it was quite awhile ago , heres another link.
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-Environmental-Control-236/Budget-Analogue-Thermometer-and-Hygrometer-1303.asp


----------



## dura72 (Dec 9, 2010)

oh shit ahm really toasted, theres new 'e' on the go and its a fuckin wipeout. earlys 90's shit, ahve only had a half( ana cp o noraml(?) e's) ana ahm fuckin windowlicking! slightlt tripping at this point( thinkin the duvet is lookin at me,(no shit, honest). jeez, its fuckin hard tae type in this state. if ahm still alive tomorra .......ahll get back tou ...or me..or the duvet....need valium i think.....is there anybody out there or is it all in ma head


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> oh shit ahm really toasted, theres new 'e' on the go and its a fuckin wipeout. earlys 90's shit, ahve only had a half( ana cp o noraml(?) e's) ana ahm fuckin windowlicking! slightlt tripping at this point( thinkin the duvet is lookin at me,(no shit, honest). jeez, its fuckin hard tae type in this state. if ahm still alive tomorra .......ahll get back tou ...or me..or the duvet....need valium i think.....is there anybody out there or is it all in ma head


You lucky bastard! anything akin to a dove of the 90's? Shit the memories. Don't think my fragile mind could handle that shit any more. My problem with E back in the day was that I just want to drink pint after pint and chain smoke joints. Good times

Valium I can help you with, I have plenty of that shit.

Hope you don't comedown too hard today, dura.

P.S. How much does a tab go for these days?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIGITAL-LCD-HUMIDITY-HYGROMETER-AND-THERMOMETER-UK-PRO-/120637579792?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c168f6210#ht_3820wt_989
> 
> these are almost the identical to mine but i'm certain mine were only around £3 or £4, i'm certain it was ebay i got them from but it was quite awhile ago , heres another link.
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-Environmental-Control-236/Budget-Analogue-Thermometer-and-Hygrometer-1303.asp


Nice one! +Rep


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> You lucky bastard! anything akin to a dove of the 90's? Shit the memories. Don't think my fragile mind could handle that shit any more. My problem with E back in the day was that I just want to drink pint after pint and chain smoke joints. Good times
> 
> 
> Hope you don't comedown too hard today, dura.
> ...


Valium I can help you with, I have plenty of that shit.
ohhhh jeeeezzzuusss, wot a fuckin comedown!!!ah feel like shit. the price on theses 'e' are a tenner a go but its a very heavy hit, very trippy, i dont think i'd take them in the pub , its more of a house 'e' for me. but it'll be a goods while b4 i take any again.....gettin too bloody old for the after effects!!


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Valium I can help you with, I have plenty of that shit.
> ohhhh jeeeezzzuusss, wot a fuckin comedown!!!ah feel like shit. the price on theses 'e' are a tenner a go but its a very heavy hit, very trippy, i dont think i'd take them in the pub , its more of a house 'e' for me. but it'll be a goods while b4 i take any again.....gettin too bloody old for the after effects!!


What up Dura,

Glad you're still with us.

A tenner for what you described is worth every penny. I remember the good E all to well. Took far too much back in the day. For sure had some negative effects on me for a few years. Then again I was crazy with that shit, 3 to 4 times a week for a while. Silly silly boy I was. Sex wa fucking killer though. Sucked for me (not being able to cum, Girlfriend loved it.

How are you feeling now? bang some vit C, take a shit, and eat a fry up. lol. I have no idea how my mind would react if I took E now (been four years since my last time. It was shit E though) I think that was the time on my B-Day I did E, Ket, Base and some cunt decided to smash me in the mouth with the butt of a pool cue, 10 stitches in my top lip, luckily no lost teeth though.

Too many Stella's I'm rambling


----------



## brock (Dec 10, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Mate, I was there the week before!View attachment 1313132 Was there and left the day they played Brazil i think Brazil! Small world dude! Still love to have the funds to buy a flat over there and rent it out to friends and online any time i'm not there myself!


this is from outside stones coffeeshop door




just took these pics, shes starting to smell


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

I need some legal advise regarding some cunt robbing my little Brothers £400 BMX from him. The cunt has been arrested. Don't give me shit about my Bro being a grass. These are different times we live in now lads.

Can my Bro claim compensation from this motherfucker for the cost of his bike? I was tempted to give this kid a good kicking like we would have when we were kids, I'd probably get banged up and he'd get off scott free.

Any of you know about legal shit?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2010)

i think if hes found guilty of theft you may be able to sue him for damages but i suggest you check your house insurance as the bike may be covered by it, dont take all this as gospel because scots law is very different to english.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2010)

Teacher: 
Right children, to start off the English lesson I want each of you to state a fact. Let's start with you tommy.
Tommy: I am 7 years old.
Teacher: Very good tommy that's correct. Jenny?
Jenny: I am a girl.
...Teacher: Excellent. Johnny, your turn!
Johnny: I is...
Teacher: ah ah ah It's "I am" not "I is"! Try again Johnny.
Johnny: Ok... ...I am the 9th letter of the alphabet and you shouldn't jump to conclusions otherwise you will be made to look like a cunt


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i think if hes found guilty of theft you may be able to sue him for damages but i suggest you check your house insurance as the bike may be covered by it, dont take all this as gospel because scots law is very different to english.


It wan't stolen from the house. A gang of youths set upon him in a public area, there was CCTV in the area. The cops have cuaght the cunt. They were pretty vague about what options my Bro has regarding criminal comp. Fuck it, I'm just gonna take the bike back of this wanker.

So how are you felling after the E dura?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello across the pond have any of you used Growing Edge Technologies G.E.T. products? I can get them here but looking for people who have used it. Thanks and rep for any info.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2010)

bloody lousy mate, i'm just gonna phone for a chinese and chill in front of the box i think.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't see how there could be a conviction without compensation for the damages, in this case the bike, else how has any justice been obtained? I Think that if he's on cctv and such, well, you should be able to get the money back through court without a hitch. Quite possbily more than the bike (i recall sonehting about 3x but not sure on the vailidty of it).


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I don't see how there could be a conviction without compensation for the damages, in this case the bike, else how has any justice been obtained? I Think that if he's on cctv and such, well, you should be able to get the money back through court without a hitch. Quite possbily more than the bike (i recall sonehting about 3x but not sure on the vailidty of it).


Thanks man.

I'm going to speak to a solicitir tomorrow and see what the deal is.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 10, 2010)

Valium has kicked in now, Got some nice jelly legs going on. Gotta love the Vals


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2010)

ive just popped 4 amatryptiline so now ahm gonna veg in front of the tv......and wank all night. i fuckin love babestation.


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive just popped 4 amatryptiline so now ahm gonna veg in front of the tv......and wank all night. i fuckin love babestation.


 
amatryptiline lol leave ya tired in the morning thats bout it! do love babestation myself tho carnt knock ya for that lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Valium has kicked in now, Got some nice jelly legs going on. Gotta love the Vals


vals vals vals lol yeah you gotta love em but they are a cunt to give up lol was hooked on benzos for yrs use to order them by the 1000s from the web always prefered lorazepam or 30mg restoril/temazepam tho valiums too weak, got proper naughty on em munching LOTS not good.


----------



## Airwave (Dec 10, 2010)

dura72 said:


> ive just popped 4 amatryptiline so now ahm gonna veg in front of the tv......and wank all night. i fuckin love babestation.


Babestation? Why the hell would you bother with tv when you can get all the dirty, nasty shit on the Net?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 10, 2010)

its more comfortable to knock one off whilst sitting in the big chair as oppossed to my pc chair.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

There are some right ropey birds on those channels lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

Alright folk's, been playin around wi this comp. Im useless wi them but gettin there! Just placed and order wi Sannies for the Extrema wi Killing Kush freebies! Was gonna go for the Blue Diesel but was steered towards the ex from cof which was good as after havin a proper look over the strains these look better for my needs, and can still get the same freebies I originaly wanted. Only thing is wi PayPal dumping them its Bankesr Draft or reddies in card! But fook it, Cash already exchanged ;>).


----------



## weeduk420 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yo where im from u get 1g or less for 10quid 2g or less for an 8th 4g for a quater its bullshit no one does propra weights around here no more tens should be at least 1.4 8ths at least 3g quaters should be 7g


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> vals vals vals lol yeah you gotta love em but they are a cunt to give up lol was hooked on benzos for yrs use to order them by the 1000s from the web always prefered lorazepam or 30mg restoril/temazepam tho valiums too weak, got proper naughty on em munching LOTS not good.


 Aye, the old green temaz eggs were the ones for me! but know what you mean sambo, high tollerence real quick, plus every time i popped a couple when goin oot on the lash, just gave me a long week-end in a cell lol. Good old day's!


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 11, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Aye, the old green temaz eggs were the ones for me! but know what you mean sambo, high tollerence real quick, plus every time i popped a couple when goin oot on the lash, just gave me a long week-end in a cell lol. Good old day's!


its been bout 2yrs since i gave up the benzos was a fucker to get off em you have to do it slowly cause apparently can be pretty dangerous to just stop.

use to have to go to the chemist to collect my 30mg daily dose lol was only then that i realised how many smack heads there was in my area cause they would all be there too getting methodone wasnt the greatest period of me life lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 11, 2010)

kept washing up n getting whiff of weed when im standing there??? ad a look in the cupboard n found a box of trim result! just seperated a load of kief from it n had a pipe fucking well happy now hadnt hada smoke ina few days.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

Happy for you man! Long may it last


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 11, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Aye, the old green temaz eggs were the ones for me! but know what you mean sambo, high tollerence real quick, plus every time i popped a couple when goin oot on the lash, just gave me a long week-end in a cell lol. Good old day's!


We use to call those jellies. I'd lose whole weekends on them things!


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 11, 2010)

Sambo020482. Where did you use to buy the Valium from the internet? Or can't that be done anymore?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

jellies=waking up covered in blood in the cop shop......fucking great fun but dangerous as fuck.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jesus once said, "Love thy neighbour."

Bet he didn't live on a fucking council estate.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

I was in the park late at night, feeling a bit tired and lazy.
I lay down and screamed.
Straight away this girl ran in my direction. When she noticed me lying there, she ran over and asked if I was okay.

To which I replied, "Yeah, I'm fine, just didn't really feel like chasing tonight."


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

The Bible is too wordy, the stories are too wordy, theres no need for the ten commandments. 

The Bible should be just one sheet of paper that says:

'Try not to be a cunt.'


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 11, 2010)

Take it your comedown is over and done with Dura. What you up to at the moment Buddy?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah mate the comedown is gone, ahm sitting watchin x factor with ma bird havin a line and a vodka. wot bout u?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

Alright dura boy! She's on works night oot, so im in wi the laddie, few tin's and nice bit silver! Aye the vallies n jellies when oot allway's resulted in either cop shop or some strange bed! Never get home wi that cocktail lol.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> yeah mate the comedown is gone, ahm sitting watchin x factor with ma bird havin a line and a vodka. wot bout u?


I'm in the doghouse mate. Told my Mrs. she'd look like a hooker in leoperd skin leggins. She's gone ape shit on me about that one. (I really need to to keep my mouth shut) so watching The Wire on the laptop and reading RIU. No sex for me tonight.

X Factor dude? Do you like that shit? Let me guess you like watching the tards make a fool of themselves.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

thats about it mate, i love seein them gettin booted off but both rhianna and christine aguilera were on so it was worth watchin, if ma bird wizny in ahd have been pullin the head off it


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

alright jambo, what u mean by silver mate.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 11, 2010)

dura72 said:


> thats about it mate, i love seein them gettin booted off but both rhianna and christine aguilera were on so it was worth watchin, if ma bird wizny in ahd have been pullin the head off it


Enjoy mate. Hopefully you'll get lucky, unlike me.

Stay away from that E. lol

Reminds me though, E sex, fucking mind blowing.

Have a good night dura. See you in the morning.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 11, 2010)

c u in the afternoon mate.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> alright jambo, what u mean by silver mate.


 Sup' dura, aye its a bit silver Haze I picked up of a friend. Looks, smells and tastes good, but not got no hit to it! How you doin anyway m8? Aye that Rihanna was Hot lastnight! I got you there bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

alreet lads! aye them 10 bar E have been doin the rounds in the toon a while. n your right what you say Dura not really one for the pub eh haha jaw doin the typewriter .....


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Evenin' all.

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

just had breakfast


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> just had breakfast


What the fuck time did you get out of your pit dura? 

Did you get my PM about Amitriptyline?

I did a bit of an experiment with Dihydrocodeine and Tramadol today. 50mg Tram, 30mg Dihydro.

The Trams for me always seem to give me a bit of a speedy buzz, with good clarity of mind. The two together were very mellow. Allowed me to get a fiar bit of meticulous work on my small Cab I'm working on. All in all, a pleasent experience.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Nuu lads,liking the ammount of geordies on here like.Where i am i can get reggs which me and too other lads got a 30 bud of put it all in a magic carpet and i was barley even fucked of it but i can also get blue cheese,something called g-12 skunk and even a bit of caramel tasteing stuff. Good smoke but it costs £50 for a Q and £200 for an oz.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> What the fuck time did you get out of your pit dura?
> 
> Did you get my PM about Amitriptyline?
> 
> ...


i just got ur message ten mins ago, amatryptaline is an anti depressant that doctors give out as a sleeper substitute, its a slow acting pill, no real hit off it but when u do fall asleep u get a rite deep sleep, leaves u a bit goofy in the morning though. i find if i take them i dont feel jingly or paranoid the next day, must be the anti depressant properties along with a good solid sleep.
i didnt get up till 4pm today, mustta done in around 4 or 5 g of marching powder last nite, nose feels a bit fried and my tongue and mouth fell like sumthin furry had crawled in to take a shit.
im the opposite with trams they make me feel really stoned, staggering about and shit. dihydro makes me itch like a fucker but its a good mellow gouchy hit .


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Nuu lads,liking the ammount of geordies on here like.Where i am i can get reggs which me and too other lads got a 30 bud of put it all in a magic carpet and i was barley even fucked of it but i can also get blue cheese,something called g-12 skunk and even a bit of caramel tasteing stuff. Good smoke but it costs £50 for a Q and £200 for an oz.


im paying £180 the oz for green rite now but fuck knows what kind it is, good stone so i'm not that fussed.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

A brand new store has just opened in London that sells Husbands. When women go to choose a husband, they have to follow the instructions at the entrance:-

You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are 6 floors and the value of the products increase as you ascend the flights. You may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you CANNOT go back down except to exit the building!
So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the 1st floor the sign on the door reads: Floor 1 - These men have jobs.
The 2nd floor sign reads: Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.
The 3rd floor sign reads: Floor 3 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kid and are extremely good looking. Wow, she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.
She goes to the 4th floor and the sign reads: Floor 4 -These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help with Housework. ?Oh, mercy me!? she exclaims, ?I can hardly stand it!?
Still, she goes to the 5th floor and sign reads: Floor 5 - These men have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, help with Housework and Have a Strong Romantic Streak.
She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the 6th floor and the sign reads: Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.
To avoid gender bias charges, the stores owner opens a New Wives store just across the street.
The 1st floor has wives that love sex.
The 2nd floor has wives that love sex and have money.
The 3rd through 6th floors have never been visited.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> i just got ur message ten mins ago, amatryptaline is an anti depressant that doctors give out as a sleeper substitute, its a slow acting pill, no real hit off it but when u do fall asleep u get a rite deep sleep, leaves u a bit goofy in the morning though. i find if i take them i dont feel jingly or paranoid the next day, must be the anti depressant properties along with a good solid sleep.
> i didnt get up till 4pm today, mustta done in around 4 or 5 g of marching powder last nite, nose feels a bit fried and my tongue and mouth fell like sumthin furry had crawled in to take a shit.
> im the opposite with trams they make me feel really stoned, staggering about and shit. dihydro makes me itch like a fucker but its a good mellow gouchy hit .


Sweet! Thanks man. I could do with some of those Ami's in my life I get chronic insomnia, and paranoia because of the lack of sleep. Been prescribed Zopiclone for sleep before. 

Actually one of the reasons I got the idea to do a small personal grow was to grow a nice mongy Indica. Got Nirvana White Rhino seeds ready to go, Just need to finish my Cab. Should be done in the nest few days.

i don't get itchy of the dihydro, just makes me a bit edgy.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever grown or know anything about big bud x white widow im starting my first grow at the end of january just looking for a easy strain to grow and what will give me a good yield.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

ive never grown either myself but my mates and a lotta people in here have grown both big bud and white widow but i havent heard of anyone doin the cross, i know both are individually
pretty easy to grow.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Has anyone ever grown or know anything about big bud x white widow im starting my first grow at the end of january just looking for a easy strain to grow and what will give me a good yield.


Being in the same situation as you. After many hours of reading and research. I did away with the idea of yield, and just want to get a grow under my belt, then I can tweak to improve my yield. In my very limited opinion, just look for a strain that is good for beginners. And something that fits the kind of smoke you're looking for. Have a look at this site: http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/white_rhino.html and read up on what fits what you want. I hear Wonder Woman is good.

I went with Nirvana White Rhino. They're cheap, so if I fuck up I haven't dropped a fortune on seeds.

What sort of area will you be growing in?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah i read a grow journal of wonder women sounded pretty deece cant remember what the yield was like though.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Think it will be between Big bud x White widow, White rhino and lemon skunk cheers for the link mate.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Yeah i read a grow journal of wonder women sounded pretty deece cant remember what the yield was like though.


From what I've read it can be pretty good. Then again it depends on environmental factors.

Feel like telling us more about your planned grow space? CFL, HPS, so on and so forth.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah its most likely going to be a 600w hps light the space is just over 7ft high about 3ft deep and 4ft wide havent yet decided on grow medium nutrients and the rest yet was hopping someone could help me out with that aswell


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot, welcome the the UK Growers Thread Christtheweedmoka. 

Only been here a short while, these Lads seem like a friendly bunch though. Except dura72, that motherfucker is taking every drug know to man. lol. Only joking dura


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

haha cheers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Yeah its most likely going to be a 600w hps light the space is just over 7ft high about 3ft deep and 4ft wide havent yet decided on grow medium nutrients and the rest yet was hopping someone could help me out with that aswell



Coco for the medium is a winner. Soil might be easier fog go through tho fella. Also a 600 might be a bit much for that space without a cooltube or good ventilation. Good to see another geordie on here!


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Yeah its most likely going to be a 600w hps light the space is just over 7ft high about 3ft deep and 4ft wide havent yet decided on grow medium nutrients and the rest yet was hopping someone could help me out with that aswell


That's one hell of a first grow line-up Chris. If you've the cash, why the fuck not. 

I'm going the CFL route to see if growing is for me. That way the outlay isn't astronomical.

With those specs I'm sure you'll get some dense sticky buds, regardless of what strain you choose.

Keep us posted


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

i have read a little bit on coco, whats the best type to use and would a 400w be about right for the room?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

aaahhhh a big cuppa tea and some shortbread, makes life feel worthwhile.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

I use canna. It's less mess than soil. The coco specific nutes are cheap enough too. A 600 will give you a lot more light and bud than a 400 but in that size space you'll probably need a cooltube, check out growstar. Without one its gonna get hot in there fast. Are you going to be in a loft or cupboard? The measurements I'm guessing cupboard?! Good venting is a must.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah its a cupboard will i need an extractor fan because its no were near air tight and i heard it will be fine without aand about the light tbh now im thinking of just using bulbs and not getting the full reflector kit and all the rest will that be enough do you think?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> aaahhhh a big cuppa tea and some shortbread, makes life feel worthwhile.


Highland Shortbread is the shit!


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Sambo020482. Where did you use to buy the Valium from the internet? Or can't that be done anymore?


http://www.drugbuyers.com/freeboard/ubbthreads.php/forums/5/1/Open_discussion_Int_l ava look on that forum u will find the companys that are sending.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

would this work with a hps because it says hydroponic. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STARTER-GROW-KIT-FEED-AND-SOIL-PACK-FOR-COCO-CANNA_W0QQitemZ260590999710QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=183674671358&rvr_id=183674671358&cguid=c7cb249512c0a0aad2c54565ff63c30f


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Yeah its a cupboard will i need an extractor fan because its no were near air tight and i heard it will be fine without aand about the light tbh now im thinking of just using bulbs and not getting the full reflector kit and all the rest will that be enough do you think?


Yeah you're going to want to have an intake and exhaust Chris. And for the sake of light proofing you're goona wanna make it airtight. Don't want no light leaks when you switch to 12/12. Get yourself a few 120mm fans buddy. A cab you size you may need four. You can pick them up pretty cheap. Then rig them up with old mobile phone chargers. Do a search of the site, there's loads of threads about it


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

okay cheers mate


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> would this work with a hps because it says hydroponic. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STARTER-GROW-KIT-FEED-AND-SOIL-PACK-FOR-COCO-CANNA_W0QQitemZ260590999710QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=183674671358&rvr_id=183674671358&cguid=c7cb249512c0a0aad2c54565ff63c30f


yes, the light works with any medium.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.drugbuyers.com/freeboard/ubbthreads.php/forums/5/1/Open_discussion_Int_l ava look on that forum u will find the companys that are sending.


Nice one man! I'll check that site out. I currently get a script (for the time being) And have a regular source of 56 10mg of Val a month. It's a means to an end, and only a short term solution (so I keep telling myself) I need to flush soon though because they aren't having the desired effect. My problem is I like that feeling of warmth too much and forget they are there to help with anxiety.

Fuck this sounds like a drug consultation. lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

wecome to the u.k junky corner, pull up a chair and feel free to mumble and drool along with the rest of us


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

so were abouts would i want to put the fans ?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> so were abouts would i want to put the fans ?


You'd need to post a pic of the cab you're going to be growing in. Then we can advise better. Usually one at the bottom (fresh cool air in) And one at the top to exhaust the heat generated from your lamps.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

is it a wardrobe ur using? if so cut holes and put put two fans at the bottom and two at the top, the bottom ones should suck fresh cool air in and the top ones should suck warm air out.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

ill try and get a picture up tomorrow because its at my mates house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

Are you venting to above the cupboard? Into the loft or somewhere? you'll need to with either the 400 or the 600. You'll need a can filter and a fan 5 or 6inch should do. EBay usually have kits for kanny prices


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Nice one man! I'll check that site out. I currently get a script (for the time being) And have a regular source of 56 10mg of Val a month. It's a means to an end, and only a short term solution (so I keep telling myself) I need to flush soon though because they aren't having the desired effect. My problem is I like that feeling of warmth too much and forget they are there to help with anxiety.
> 
> Fuck this sounds like a drug consultation. lol


m8 i aint gonna preach thats why i gave ya the link just be careful if u do order research well theres lots of shills on that site people that promote ripp off sites with fake posts, and like i said its a cunt of an addiction to give up but then again anxiety is a cunt to live with! vicous circle!


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

The cupboard is in my mates room so i we were going to just vent into there would that work?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, but it will need to go outside or you'll probably have a mouldy room with the humidity


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 i aint gonna preach thats why i gave ya the link just be careful if u do order research well theres lots of shills on that site people that promote ripp off sites with fake posts, and like i said its a cunt of an addiction to give up but then again anxiety is a cunt to live with! vicous circle!


I hear you Buddy! I probablt won't end up ordering online. The prices are fucking insane. I'm currently using Valium in hight stress situations. I've got a handle on my drug use compared to when I was younger (I'd take anything and everything) Probably why my brains so fucked. lol. I maybe use Vals 2-3 times a week. I have an addictive personality, so I'm cautious.

They're always handy in high stress situations (which is what I mainly use them for) And the occasional mong session. lol.

Thanks for the concern though, very thoughtful of you.

Take it easy Sambo


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

How could i get it outside? open the window slightly and have it go out there?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> The cupboard is in my mates room so i we were going to just vent into there would that work?


yeah that'll help with heat issues but u wont fully know what the temps are gonna be until u fully build and run the room, just remember if u dont get a carbon scrubber and extractor(which also helps with heat issues)ur gonna have a fuckin real smelly room the further into flower u go, that may not personally bother you but it will leak throughout your house and possibly into others if any one lives near hand. one of the problems with growing in your own house is that u become immune to the smell and ur noses becomes accustomed to it, then u'll go out to the shop for a pint of milk and every cunt that u meet will start giving u the funny look, trust me on this , i fed my plants earlier and then went to the shop for nappies and the two paki lads were sorta half smiling to themselves( although to be honest i do look like drug user)


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha well he lives with his grandparents my mate ones pritty much got no sense of smell left but the other does haha if i made his room air tight would that keep the smell confined too that room?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Haha well he lives with his grandparents my mate ones pritty much got no sense of smell left but the other does haha if i made his room air tight would that keep the smell confined too that room?


it will cut it down but to be honest ur really gonna need a carbon filter to be completely sure, u can pick up a cheapish one for around £60.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

okay i found out how to make one for about a tenner so i will probably do that


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

i think this will take longer then i thought to get this room set up properly like,ill get there eventually im sure


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

just jump straight in and get started, many people in here,myself included, have sat and poured over thousands of words about growing and have worried about this ,that, and the next thing but to be honest its better to take the bull by the horns and just jump in, as long as you've got a couple of quid you can buy stuff as you go along. just get your light, a little fan and get stuck in , the worst that can happen is that you lose a seed or 2. and that happens to us all at some point.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah guess thats the best way to look at it money is the only bother at the moment im only 14 you see spent £2000+ on shitty bags of weed thats the main reason i started growing so i diddnt have to pay £20 for a bag full of stalks.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

if u buy a score bag every day for a month youve just spent enuff to buy you a full grow tent and all the stuff you'll need to grow 6 full size plant.....only 14.....jeez, im nearly fuckin 40, lol.i wish to fuck i'd started growing at your age, i'd be a fuckin millionaire by now!


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> yeah guess thats the best way to look at it money is the only bother at the moment im only 14 you see spent £2000+ on shitty bags of weed thats the main reason i started growing so i diddnt have to pay £20 for a bag full of stalks.


only 14 lol hope im too pissed n read that wrong.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> i think this will take longer then i thought to get this room set up properly like,ill get there eventually im sure


 Better doin it Proper than not lasting past your first harvest. (if your lucky lol) good luck though! I Do a 600 in a Cab something like you,r talkin about. Give me a shout tommorow or some time my bird is doin my nut to get on her fookin facebook!

jambo:


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha i was spending around £150 a week on smoke and i cant be botherd to spend that much every week when i could buy a whole grow opp with the amount i would spend in two weeks.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> only 14 lol hope im too pissed n read that wrong.


 I second that sambo! but if not just forget previous post Christ! lol


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

aye will do mate going to put a few pictures of the cupboard im using up aswell


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> yeah guess thats the best way to look at it money is the only bother at the moment im only 14 you see spent £2000+ on shitty bags of weed thats the main reason i started growing so i diddnt have to pay £20 for a bag full of stalks.


You aren't 14 Dude! You're 18. lol. I think certain sites ban you if you're under 18. Edit that shit!

I'm not passing judgement, just go easy on the mind altering substances as your brain is still developing. Take it easy. 

At such a young age I'd consider a CFL grow just to learn the ropes. No need to be shelling out on expensive equipment Chris.

Take it easy young man


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

Well put CB.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Haha i was spending around £150 a week on smoke and i cant be botherd to spend that much every week when i could buy a whole grow opp with the amount i would spend in two weeks.


How can you drop that much cash at yout age?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha suppose your right


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

makes ya feel old dont it sambo?lol


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Using cfl instead of hps what would be the difference in yield ect?


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> makes ya feel old dont it sambo?lol


lol it dus dura i was stealing me mums m8s morphine pills n benzos at that age n been smoking everyday for a long time! but like fuck do i want any connection with helping a 14yr grow good luck to him tho cause its a sellers market i larf at my coke dealer friends profit margins!


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Using cfl instead of hps what would be the difference in yield ect?


questions like that show ya gonna need all the help ya can get lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

everybody please sink to your knees and thank god that the fuckin x factors finished, oh thank you lord and santa can i have a simon cowell voodoo doll for xmas and real fuckin big box of pins


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> everybody please sink to your knees and thank god that the fuckin x factors finished, oh thank you lord and santa can i have a simon cowell voodoo doll for xmas and real fuckin big box of pins


Agreed there mate


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Using cfl instead of hps what would be the difference in yield ect?


Seriously man, don't worry about yield. I know it's what we all strive for. If you think too much about yield you;re going to be seriously pissed off and unhappy with what you've grown. Just get you first grow underway, and learn what it is to grow and take care of your ladies (if you're lucky) Then once you know what you're doing focus on yield. If I was you, and that's just my limited opinion, take it easy on the weed/mind altering substances. Young minds are fragile. When you're ready, we'll help you.

Peace Brother

I don't mean to be judemental Chris. You're going to do what you want regardless of what I say 





easy on the we


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol it dus dura i was stealing me mums m8s morphine pills n benzos at that age n been smoking everyday for a long time! but like fuck do i want any connection with helping a 14yr grow good luck to him tho cause its a sellers market i larf at my coke dealer friends profit margins!


when i was selling coke my profit margin was around 100%. when i pulled my first grow i costed it out and found it was costing roughly £10 an oz to produce. profit margin around 1500%, fuck dealing coke, you get busted your arse is out the window, you get caught growing less than 20 plants up here you'll get community service at worst, fuckin no brainer and you dont need to go chasing cunts for debt coz u can sell it cash. not that i'm dealing of course, this is purely hypothetical/speculative.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 12, 2010)

Night everyone. I've overmedicated and I'm ready to pass out.

Have a good one guys


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

cya cheap, hava good nite buddy.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

think im gonna watch blade trinity, last time i watched it i was with 56 year old woman i met on the internet, she flew me to london and fucked my brains out for three days dressed in nothing but stockings and stilletos(she was wearing them, not me!!).....ahhhh happy days.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Think im going to go with two 125w for veg and then a 250w for flower.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> think im gonna watch blade trinity, last time i watched it i was with 56 year old woman i met on the internet, she flew me to london and fucked my brains out for three days dressed in nothing but stockings and stilletos(she was wearing them, not me!!).....ahhhh happy days.


Haha sounds very fucked up :L


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

what do u mean by two 125s? do u mean fluros, and do u mean a 250 hps or fluro for flower?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> what do u mean by two 125s? do u mean fluros, and do u mean a 250 hps or fluro for flower?


two 125w blue spectrum and then a 250w red spectrum so fluro's yeah


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Dec 12, 2010)

to chris, if you want enough weed, get a 600 watter, remember to get a contactor for ur timer, use biobizz light mix with bio grow n bloom, do an indica as itl be easier to grow and should yield more, get a propa filter coz believe me it will stink, follow all the basic rules and dont bither with anything more advanced till ur 2nd grow, u need to see a plant grow, watch it, understand it, then you can begin to master it.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

actually which would be best for flower,fluro or hps?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

im not knocking your plan but i'm pretty certain it would be cheaper to get a switchable hid ballast and a metal halide bulb for vegging with an hps for flowering, that would set u back around £150 max, and if its only a 250 watt then ur temps arent gonna get too high. personally i work with 600s most of the time but i sumtimes use 400s as well. i only use fluros for seedlings and clones for around the first two weeks and then i throw them under the hid's. i definetly produces more bud and vegging is quicker, bud density is also higher.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

ukgrower2110 said:


> to chris, if you want enough weed, get a 600 watter, remember to get a contactor for ur timer, use biobizz light mix with bio grow n bloom, do an indica as itl be easier to grow and should yield more, get a propa filter coz believe me it will stink, follow all the basic rules and dont bither with anything more advanced till ur 2nd grow, u need to see a plant grow, watch it, understand it, then you can begin to master it.


cheers mate, very helpfull


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

dura72 said:


> im not knocking your plan but i'm pretty certain it would be cheaper to get a switchable hid ballast and a metal halide bulb for vegging with an hps for flowering, that would set u back around £150 max, and if its only a 250 watt then ur temps arent gonna get too high. personally i work with 600s most of the time but i sumtimes use 400s as well. i only use fluros for seedlings and clones for around the first two weeks and then i throw them under the hid's. i definetly produces more bud and vegging is quicker, bud density is also higher.


could you do me a favour and show me an example of what you mean?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

example as in how? do u mean the light costs? heres a link to an ebay page
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=grow+lights&_sacat=0&_odkw=hydro+lights&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
if ur talkin about bud density/ speed of vegging then take a look in the grow journals and you'll find loadsa comparitve studies of differing grow techniques and u can see for yourself. dont get me wrong i dont usually knock anyones grow style but i think fluros are a waste of time. what size is ur grow area again?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

ill get you a picture tomorrow probably but i think its about 2ft deep 3ft wide and 7ft high


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

personally in an area that size i would go with two plants, old school organic soil grow. stick to a basic set up, no point in jumping too far too fast. 3 gallon( 10 litre) pots. bag of soil and bag of perlite. my reason for suggestin soil is that its more forgiving of mistakes than hydro or coco. with these two plants u will learn the growing cycle of the plants, how the light affects them, what the watering schedules are ect etc... there is no way of accurately predicting yeild but all gowing well your talking at least 3 oz minimum and it very possible to be 6oz. oh and either buy mylar to cover the inside of ur grow area or alternatively just paint it white.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

what do you think about a 250w hps?


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Dec 12, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> what do you think about a 250w hps?


i think its good but seein as ur a first timer i think you should go with a 400 watter.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

250s a good bulb, that'll do 2 plants no prob in an area of ur size but what i will say is that you will eventually want to increas ur grow are and at that point the 250 probably wont be enuff, check this link for a full grow tent and extractor, its got all you need to get strated and its a fucking good price as well. even if u dont use the tent at first u know its gonna be there for when u do want to expand.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Smell-Stop-4-Fan-Kit-/260697864649?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cb2cdb9c9#ht_2992wt_786


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

is a reflector important or could i just have the bulb in a regular light socket thing whatever you want to call it


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay i think thats the plan then cheers for all the help lads ill speak too you tomorrow probably
ina bitts


----------



## dura72 (Dec 12, 2010)

the bonus with the reflector is that it reflects(!!), sorry that sounds kinda dumb but if u dont have a reflector then ur losing a lot of possible light that can be directed towards ur plant(s). standard light bulbs will not put out anywhere near the same amount of lumens or have the the light spectrum range thats really required to grow goo weed, the reality of weed growing is that any one can grow a plant but it takes a certain amount of time and investment to grow good weed of any relevant amount. so the better quality equipment, nutrients and knowledge will reap the benefits.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2010)

Long time no see boys.
I've moved house so it's time to get a grow on,bought myself a new tent and i've got an Atami Wilma 'Big 4' pot system coming for christmas. Instead of the 18 litre Wilma pots i'm thinking about 20 litre Airpots.
First run will be Sensi Seeds feminised Skunk #1 (cheap),any suggestions on medium and ferts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

jump in with both feet man initial 600w setup will cost you £300 with a 1.2 x 1.2 m tent, probs 200 without. skimping will get you sussed, then youll wish you fucking dropped the coin believe me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Long time no see boys.
> I've moved house so it's time to get a grow on,bought myself a new tent and i've got an Atami Wilma 'Big 4' pot system coming for christmas. Instead of the 18 litre Wilma pots i'm thinking about 20 litre Airpots.
> First run will be Sensi Seeds feminised Skunk #1 (cheap),any suggestions on medium and ferts?



canna coco, canna A + B with pk13/14 will see you right through for cheap man


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2010)

Fucking women should not be bosses. Scratch that, they shouldn't really be in the workplace! Grrr. Boss is having a go over an apparent breakdown in communication over my availability. Let's just ignore that she gave me a job description that bare pretty much no relevance to the job i got. Load of hairy balls!!!!


----------



## japseye (Dec 13, 2010)

hello, first post been lurking for some time. How many posts do i have to have to be considered not old bill?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

Nuu lads, crack?


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

japseye said:


> hello, first post been lurking for some time. How many posts do i have to have to be considered not old bill?


sounds like a fed to me lmao


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 13, 2010)

japseye said:


> hello, first post been lurking for some time. How many posts do i have to have to be considered not old bill?


Welcome. Enjoy your stay.



sambo020482 said:


> sounds like a fed to me lmao


Should we make him take a line of coke? Check for wire's?

Second thought, what self respecting Fed would call hinself Japseye. Are you a bellend Japseye? I joke. Hope you ain't asian. lol


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

alright lads.

the connection who gets the dutchies is back on  

amnesia's haze last night and a cheese today.

the critical+ is starting to really pong now, the buds are still small but thier getting there


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

brock said:


> alright lads.
> 
> the connection who gets the dutchies is back on
> 
> ...


Sounds cusdy you got any pictures?


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Welcome. Enjoy your stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a bellend Japseye! lmao that made me fucking larf m8 lol the half bottle of vod n numerous critical mass pipes might have helped too tho lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Sounds cusdy you got any pictures?


whats cusdy mean? n how old are you again?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> whats cusdy mean? n how old are you again?


cushdy just means good basically and 14


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

That will be "Cushty" Del Boy!

you know Only fools, but at 14 mabe were'nt around!


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> That will be "Cushty" Del Boy!
> 
> you know Only fools, but at 14 mabe were'nt around!


 Nahh i know who Del Boy is, Never realised he said "cushty" though


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Sounds cusdy you got any pictures?


sounds CUSTY, pics are on page 1082


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

alright jambo,

hows things today mate?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Aye no bad brock, got nearly aw the shoppin done! thank fook! Damn Christmas lol. How's you mate? You puffin anything nice?


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like some sticky shit man


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Nahh i know who Del Boy is, Never realised he said "cushty" though


personally i think ya on the wind up m8 with the im 14 malarky... 

wait till the big bad fdd finds out ya supposid age hes a moody fucker in mornings lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> looks like some sticky shit man


 
sticky shit what brocks pics they have barely started to bud yet???

not knocking you brock just wondering what pics hes looking at?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

you'r gettin they post's up lad eh! So when's the kick off on your big plans Christ?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> personally i think ya on the wind up m8 with the im 14 malarky...
> 
> wait till the big bad fdd finds out ya supposid age hes a moody fucker in mornings lolol[/QUOTE
> For-sure (mini troll)]
> lmao


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

im sound thanks mate. your joking me arent you havent bought no presents and iv got no money and going to the damn in 14 days lol.

ha ha ha this is funny shit, im with the rest of the lads, im not kicking the 14 thing man.

that aint sticky stuff man, it will be soon but its a couple of weeks off that, just like samb said


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> you'r gettin they post's up lad eh! So when's the kick off on your big plans Christ?


just as soon as i can get the money together i think most likley near the end of january


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> personally i think ya on the wind up m8 with the im 14 malarky...
> 
> wait till the big bad fdd finds out ya supposid age hes a moody fucker in mornings lolol


When the big bad feds show up i highly doubt i will be there, only a couple of pensioners


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

you picked your seeds yet?

if your waiting until january and want to save even more money, wait until the end of march do a little outdoor grow, save money why its growing get your setup finished for when its time to chop the plants, smoke half sell half and get your new setup going.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

brock said:


> you picked your seeds yet?
> 
> if your waiting until january and want to save even more money, wait until the end of march do a little outdoor grow, save money why its growing get your setup finished for when its time to chop the plants, smoke half sell half and get your new setup going.


Doubt i could because were im planning to grow is in my mates grandparents and i think there more likley to notice if there is a couple of plants in the garden haha


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

you messing man??? thier more likly to notice the change in electric bill, heat, noise and light in the room and then when your plants start budding the STINK


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

brock said:


> you messing man??? thier more likly to notice the change in electric bill, heat, noise and light in the room and then when your plants start budding the STINK


Hate to be mean but to be honest there pritty much dead, in the 2 years i have been going to his ken they have never once came into his room we have done so much in that room i reckon its the safest place i could find anywere at the moment.


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohh and for the seeds i think its going to be either big bud x white widow, white rhino or lemon skunk.


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

dont go for anything with skunk in its name, i learnt that in amsterdam, everything with skunk in its name was a shit smoke.

bb x ww would be a nice smoke, wouldnt go with white rhino, im assuming there from nirvana i grow them once, there quiet shit take a long time if you want a white strain stick with the widow


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 13, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> When the big bad feds show up i highly doubt i will be there, only a couple of pensioners


no not the big bad FEDS but the big bad FDD lmfao lol


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> no not the big bad FEDS but the big bad FDD lmfao lol


Ohh sorry diddnt read it properly


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

I think i would have gone with the bb x ww anyway looks the best out the 3. Really i have had some canny good skunk, this one a local dealer sells G-12 skunk loverly smoke


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

i havent smoked every weed in the world like so there will be some, like super skunk and G-12 skunk.

forget the G-12 tho you want the G13 and forget that get the G13 haze.

if you look around theres loads of decent strains out there that will grow fast than the bb x ww but the bb x ww should pull off a decent yield if you grow properly


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 13, 2010)

Any suggestions for a fast growing realatively high yielder?


----------



## brock (Dec 13, 2010)

A.M.S, the church, LSD, chiesel, cheese, blue cheese, amnesia lemon, blueberry, CH9, white russian, black widow, orange bud, honey bee and sweet tooth just to name a few


----------



## bong88 (Dec 13, 2010)

hey guys what would happen if i got caught with lets say 4 - 8 plants. .. oh and do you think using like 2000w is bait.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 13, 2010)

bong88 said:


> hey guys what would happen if i got caught with lets say 4 - 8 plants. .. oh and do you think using like 2000w is bait.


if uve a clean record then just a fine( as long as u arent holding bags or scales)if ur record a bit dodgy then community service, jail is extremely unlikely unless uv a fuckin terrible record, i have a bad record and i dont imagine they would jail me for it, they cant afford to lock people up for small grows anymore.
and i think ur going into overkill using that much light, u'll get a great grow with 2 x 400 side by side and u wont need and extractor fan like a fucking jumbo jet engine.


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Any suggestions for a fast growing realatively high yielder?


i would go with big buddha blue cheese, (aka blues) they one of the best strain. and it fukin knokes u out man, boys sell that at £200+ a oZ of blue cheese thats how good it is


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> When the big bad feds show up i highly doubt i will be there, only a couple of pensioners


 That's awfull nice of you to put it onto Them!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Any suggestions for a fast growing realatively high yielder?


 by your choices what you been lookin at? GreenHouseSeeds? Many opinion's wi them Lad, and you dont want mine! Stay away from their mixed Pkts. If must try their SSH. Real good yeilder and smoke, easy to grow. Good for first time! 
Take it easy Lad.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't go.rotfl.anything with skunk in Tue name? There are some.great skunks to be had, certainly some blocks, but plenty of great stuff too.

Had a nice confirmation of my stealth grows stealth today. Figured I'd let the landlord come do a flat inspection while I was at work. They're not too pleased with the bathroom but other than that its all good  so long as my computer is on there's nothing to he suspicious of. Turn the computer off however and I'd be fucked faster than that 

To the guy growing at his mates grans, I Saatchi it to everyone but don't grow in someone house without their permission, its about as selfish as one can get, a nearly dead old.couple getting their house raided could give them a heart attack let alone simply get them in a good bit of trouble.

Greenhouse seems to be utter hit and miss. My experience is there were the biggest waste of 1/3 of a year I've ever had. However there are some good beans. They don't even sell ref beans anymore, that is not a good indication of their quality.


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 14, 2010)

but aint you growing at someones house without there permission then if ya hiding from landlords? thats about as selfish as one can get that is ttt lool


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck me it's quiet in here tonight. What's on the idiot box that's keeping the UK growers away from RIU?


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka said:


> Hate to be mean but to be honest there pritty much dead, in the 2 years i have been going to his ken they have never once came into his room we have done so much in that room i reckon its the safest place i could find anywere at the moment.


you need to get your head screwd on. what if some young lad does that to ur mum n dad when they old? how does it feel now?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 14, 2010)

Christheweedsmoka. Are you trolling us about being 14? Please say yes.

I ain't preaching buddy but your mind is still developing and adding weed to the mix might not be a good thing. If you are going to smoke, build up nice and slow. Just out of interest, how long have you been smoking for?

Are you sound of mind? Any mental illness in your family?

Fuck me I sound like an old fuddy duddy. 

Just looking out for you Bro


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> you need to get your head screwd on. what if some young lad does that to ur mum n dad when they old? how does it feel now?


Here here! have some consideration Chris


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Here here! have some consideration Chris


@Christheweedsmoka. i just get so anoyd when some one meses with old helpless people, the devil him self must have gave you birth in my opinion


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 14, 2010)

Today I made a bit of time to make some final adjustments to my small cab. The Cab is a three drawer bedside drawer type thing. After stripping it and painting most panels flat white the sides where the drawers where held in place had loads of smal holes. It was bothering me because I wanted nice flat side walls. Not wanting to spend any money (since I'm a Cheap Basterd ) I found some tile grout in the shed and filled those fuckers, and all seems well. Just some sanding to do and then some coats of Poundland Primer. Should be all good.

I'm pretty impressed with what I've managed to create with very little money. Thread, pictures, and cost rundown in a thread any day soon.

Peace out you English Basterds


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 14, 2010)

the dudes on the wind up n we are giving him a bigger chuckle by even talking bout it imo

ne1 got any nice xmas smoke lined up? im off too me familys in london at the wkend taking some mr nice critical mass, seedsman northan soul and some unknown lemon skunk oh and a huge bag of trim that im gonna make butter n lemon cakes with carnt fucking wait lol


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> @Christheweedsmoka. i just get so anoyd when some one meses with old helpless people, the devil him self must have gave you birth in my opinion


Yeah regarless of whether they are "almost dead" it's still their house and you should respect that Christhesmoka. Try and think of another way to grow where you're held accountable. It's easy to hide behind others. Not beonga dick towards you dude. Just trying to guide you.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> but aint you growing at someones house without there permission then if ya hiding from landlords? thats about as selfish as one can get that is ttt lool


Bah mate. It's not the landlords home, he lives elsewhere. It's different to a pls e where someone else actually lives such as growing in someone home.


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Bah mate. It's not the landlords home, he lives elsewhere. It's different to a pls e where someone else actually lives such as growing in someone home.


i no ttt im just pissed n avin a giggle, the chris im 14 matey wonts to grow at sum old peoples home the fucking wrongon not quite the same lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 14, 2010)

its all about location! i moved everything out of my place once me baby arrived n have been doing a few things with a ''friend'' the way i see it my equipment would be sittin in a lock up collecting dust otherwise, but i no for fact so calld ''friend'' is dippin the yield each time cause its all dryed in his house, money n drugs bring the worst outa people lol

point is neway weed is easy to grow,sell n smoke but its all about the location imo.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright lads, I'm new to this thread. Need some advice from some fellow english/scottish/irish men. 

While I was out a package got delivered and the garage was open slightly (tumble dryer was running) and the delivery guy left it in there. During the day when the lights/ fans are off, you can smell it slightly and there it's not exactly subtle having a black tent with ducting coming out of it. I am wondering whether or not he would've opened up the garage door or just slid the package under because it was just under the door. I really don't know. I'm tempted to kill it for now. I'm at 3 weeks flowering and have put so much time and effort into them It would kill me as well as them haha.

I live in a small town in Yorkshire and a guy got busted a couple months ago from an "annonymous tip from the public" because he was growing in his attic with no odor control. 

If you guys were in my shoes, what would you do?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 15, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> Alright lads, I'm new to this thread. Need some advice from some fellow english/scottish/irish men.
> 
> While I was out a package got delivered and the garage was open slightly (tumble dryer was running) and the delivery guy left it in there. During the day when the lights/ fans are off, you can smell it slightly and there it's not exactly subtle having a black tent with ducting coming out of it. I am wondering whether or not he would've opened up the garage door or just slid the package under because it was just under the door. I really don't know. I'm tempted to kill it for now. I'm at 3 weeks flowering and have put so much time and effort into them It would kill me as well as them haha.
> 
> ...


Is it an option to move it?

How about trying to strike up a conversation with the postie/derlivery guy next time he's making his rounds and see what kind of vibe you get from him?

I'd be heart broken if I had to kill a grow that's so close to being finished. So I feel for you man.

Good luck


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i no ttt im just pissed n avin a giggle, the chris im 14 matey wonts to grow at sum old peoples home the fucking wrongon not quite the same lol


Best tpf ignore me  testing the sweets tooth rather excessively. It hits you hard after a big joint but still tastes and smells rather daft


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 15, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Is it an option to move it?
> 
> How about trying to strike up a conversation with the postie/derlivery guy next time he's making his rounds and see what kind of vibe you get from him?
> 
> ...


I'm afraid not, there is literally no where else I can put them. 

I would but it wasn't the regular postie, it was a parcel force guy/gal so I have no way of finding out who it was. I'm going to leave it for now, if we see any suspicious activity, going to have to get rid of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ne1 got any nice xmas smoke lined up? im off too me familys in london at the wkend taking some mr nice critical mass, seedsman northan soul and some unknown lemon skunk oh and a huge bag of trim that im gonna make butter n lemon cakes with carnt fucking wait lol


yeah man im gonna be chiefing ome month cured blues, a bit of serious seeeds bubblegum and ome homemade bubble hash! xmas is going to be a hazey affair

watch the edibles man, shit will fuck you up good. ! enjoy


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 15, 2010)

If you'r not around during the day time, try get someone else to keep a keen eye around your place dude! If parcell guy has picked up the phone the old bill will come snooping before knocking doors down! Especially for a postie call on mabe see,smelt something! 
Best to be safe than sorry and all that, but if we all thought like that then we would'nt be doin what we do! Hope it passes for you mate!


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man im gonna be chiefing ome month cured blues, a bit of serious seeeds bubblegum and ome homemade bubble hash! xmas is going to be a hazey affair
> 
> watch the edibles man, shit will fuck you up good. ! enjoy


that pic of the blues you put up a while ago was fucking amazing Don your gonna be aving a very happy xmas smoking that ona 1month cure, the serious bubblegum a friend of mine grows i dont mind it very strong just not that flavoursum? 

yeah the edibles mess me up passed out n burnt the dinner a couple of wks ago after 1 too many slices of me lemon cake missus wasnt impressed lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

I've a pound.of cannabis butter in the fridge waiting to be binned. Don't have the time to.cook owt or the spare time to.safely eat owt


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

What can I say, made it on a whim. Was only a few ounces.of.bud and.trim so really not fused at all. What I am fused about is the placement of the full stop button on this phone, bah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> that pic of the blues you put up a while ago was fucking amazing Don your gonna be aving a very happy xmas smoking that ona 1month cure, the serious bubblegum a friend of mine grows i dont mind it very strong just not that flavoursum?
> 
> yeah the edibles mess me up passed out n burnt the dinner a couple of wks ago after 1 too many slices of me lemon cake missus wasnt impressed lol


aye it jut gets better every time i open the jar man, pure skunky knockout. yeah the bubblegum is a heavy hitter serious munchie strain too. tastewise it needs a good cure to be fully flavoursome. 

lmao passed out... its a reet nightmare trying to get the dose right without kicking your brain to bits lol

you ever get any further with the tutti?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What can I say, made it on a whim. Was only a few ounces.of.bud and.trim so really not fused at all. What I am fused about is the placement of the full stop button on this phone, bah.


you used proper bud and trim to make a lb of butter and your not gonna use it!?!? get it frozen man. i freeze mine pretty much straight away lasts about 4 month


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it jut gets better every time i open the jar man, pure skunky knockout. yeah the bubblegum is a heavy hitter serious munchie strain too. tastewise it needs a good cure to be fully flavoursome.
> 
> lmao passed out... its a reet nightmare trying to get the dose right without kicking your brain to bits lol
> 
> you ever get any further with the tutti?


yeah pretty much passed out remember putting the potatoes in to roast ada another slice n a lil joint then woke up to a burnt roast lol

defo agree bout the bubblegum ive smoked it at various degrees of dryness n length of cure, havent had any tutti to even smoke for ages fell out with the contact who was getting it, drugs n money just bring the worst out in some people.

did get some psycosis last week, tho dunno if it was the real mcoy cause ive never noingly smoked the real thing, but i recon it was proper cause it was some of the nicest smoke ive ever had! picking up some clones of it next wk supposidly but we will see? if i do get it was gonna post a few pics to try verify if its proper cause i no mr west has alot of experience with the strain have you grown/smoked it b4 Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

aye drugs n money do that eh. shame tho really. 

yeah psycho just looks like cheese smell like a a fruitier version. same face bashing kick tho. im vegging one for a mother at the moment


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye drugs n money do that eh. shame tho really.
> 
> yeah psycho just looks like cheese smell like a a fruitier version. same face bashing kick tho. im vegging one for a mother at the moment


im pretty shore it was the real deal then Don cause it tasted like a fruity exodus cheese. Really hope the preson comes up with the clones if not wont be a suprise cause every1 i every asked for clone only strains has let me down or wanted silly silly money for em, nevermind got me critical mass n just received today shit both from mr nice so alls good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

in my esteamed opinion the psychosis is more like the livers/blues than the cheese tho still related lol, tho i could be wrong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

im with you there westy. its all that same SK#1 sort of hit and the plants look pretty much like carbon copies of each other.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

Freezer is full of Chinese.food. Chinese food always take.priority


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 15, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> If you'r not around during the day time, try get someone else to keep a keen eye around your place dude! If parcell guy has picked up the phone the old bill will come snooping before knocking doors down! Especially for a postie call on mabe see,smelt something!
> Best to be safe than sorry and all that, but if we all thought like that then we would'nt be doin what we do! Hope it passes for you mate!


I know, such a predicament. I'm thinking, if he had known what it was, would he of left it in there still with a note saying it was in there... surely he wouldn't want me to know that he's seen it if he was gonna alert the pigs. I was only out for like 30 mins, talk about shit luck. Cheers for the kind words mate.

Theoretically speaking, if he had said something, how long do you think it would be before they come knocking?

EDIT: lol @ mr west. This is so true.

EDIT1: Just had some nutes delivered and the guy turned up in a white suziki? No markings on it or anything, GroWell usually send their shit with DHL. Very strange .... or maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

they have bigger fish to fry WOW


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

There isn't jack shot that can be done. Unless there was a cannabis plant in the parcel that he saw, then anything he did see means jack shit, not to mention he'd be possibly putting himself put in the open for mail tampering, a pretty serious offence.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> There isn't jack shot that can be done. Unless there was a cannabis plant in the parcel that he saw, then anything he did see means jack shit, not to mention he'd be possibly putting himself put in the open for mail tampering, a pretty serious offence.


This +



Don Gin and Ton said:


> they have bigger fish to fry WOW


+ a very wise chat with my old man has calmed my nerves. I will expect the worst and hope for the best. 

Now I hope this PK 13/14 does some work on my plants!


----------



## brock (Dec 15, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> the dudes on the wind up n we are giving him a bigger chuckle by even talking bout it imo
> 
> ne1 got any nice xmas smoke lined up? im off too me familys in london at the wkend taking some mr nice critical mass, seedsman northan soul and some unknown lemon skunk oh and a huge bag of trim that im gonna make butter n lemon cakes with carnt fucking wait lol


just what ever i buy on christmas eve but then dam merch from the 28th until the 3rd


----------



## growwwww (Dec 15, 2010)

http://markhaden.blogspot.com/2010/12/fw-press-release-legalise-and-regulate.html

Interesting stuff!!!!!


----------



## brock (Dec 15, 2010)

growwwww said:


> http://markhaden.blogspot.com/2010/12/fw-press-release-legalise-and-regulate.html
> 
> Interesting stuff!!!!!



hes putting up a nice fight there


----------



## dura72 (Dec 16, 2010)

im on the piss again!!! 3 days and still going strong. its half 11 and the pubs are open so im off, mite be back later with sum drunken rambling, my birds gonna rip my balls off hahahahahaha


----------



## brock (Dec 16, 2010)

i brought my snowman in the house last night because he looked freezing outside, woke up this morning and the bastards pissed all over my floor and fucked off


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 16, 2010)

"In November 2009: Professor David Nutt was asked to resign from his position as chairman of the Government's Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs by the then Home Secretary (Alan Johnson), after publishing in a professional journal figures which indicated that cannabis was less harmful than both alcohol and tobacco.[74] Several other members of the Advisory Council resigned in protest.[75]" 

Got a long way to go before this sort of stuff stops being brushed under the rug.


----------



## brock (Dec 16, 2010)

he never got asked to resign he just fucked off.

if the goverment employ these people why dont they listen to what they have to say? hes a prof who is saying tobacco and alcohol are the most dangerous but still there able to get hold of anywere and at any time.

if the goverment put thier heads together had a long sit down and a chat with the people they employ to study drugs, and think about legalising and regulating soft drugs to a certin extent.

they are then putting more time, money and effort into tackling hard drugs, suppliers and dealers, they are reducing crime rates, removing dealers and pushers from the streets, they could come up with something like in America were you collect your soft drugs from a despencery and every person who wishes to collect/ consume the drugs they bought they would need to carry a card which is swiped, so the goverment know how many users there is and what drug is getting bought the most.

by doing this, the goverment can tax the soft drugs sold getting a hell of a lot of tax money back into the tax system, benefitting the British financial crisis emensly.

but at this moment in time drugs are drugs and were all tared with the same brush unfortunatly, the goverment need to listen to this.

[video=youtube;gwDRBm-qbQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwDRBm-qbQI[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 16, 2010)

Propaganda my friend. It's still got a lot of brainwashed victims. Also, politicians are thick as pig shit so even if stephen hawking said that cannabis wasn't nearly as harmful as tobacco and alcohol, they still wouldn't be able to broaden their narrow little minds. 

I know I just generalised a hell of a lot but I hate politics.


----------



## Bubba Zanetti (Dec 16, 2010)

British Organicanna: Stardate 2010

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/393184-english-organic-guerillaring.html#post5046192


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

cracking outdoor grow that man + rep


----------



## brock (Dec 16, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> Propaganda my friend. It's still got a lot of brainwashed victims. Also, politicians are thick as pig shit so even if stephen hawking said that cannabis wasn't nearly as harmful as tobacco and alcohol, they still wouldn't be able to broaden their narrow little minds.
> 
> I know I just generalised a hell of a lot but I hate politics.



and thats the way it will always be


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 16, 2010)

brock said:


> i brought my snowman in the house last night because he looked freezing outside, woke up this morning and the bastards pissed all over my floor and fucked off


lol thats funny brock.

hows ya cm doing? i chopped 4 cm last night came out really nice some proper hard dense big nugs shame it werent mine! me m8s sorting me a half oz for helping trim n i got all the trim to make butter with. My own cm aint ready till mid jan will be helpfull after the wallet bashing xmas gives ya!


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking outdoor grow that man + rep


now thats a fucking gorilla grow hay don! best ive seen on here. You gonna try again next summer?


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 16, 2010)

evening lads, that was a cracking outdoor 

hope u guys are good?


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 16, 2010)

alrite las how ya been? 

got anything on the grow at the mo? im all good m8 busy with the new baby, off to the family at the wkend for xmas taking a load of gear with n making butter down there should be a very stoney xmas lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 16, 2010)

not to bad bro, not to bad lol. hows u, the misses and the baby? 







few bits and pieces lol, come check out the thread sometime, link in sig


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> not to bad bro, not to bad lol. hows u, the misses and the baby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking very nice las! wouldnt expect anything else from ya tho m8 you always smash it! 

i gave up on the clone hunt too many let downs, growing mr nice critical mass and just got a pack of the mr nice shit arrived this morning am well happy with the CM yields very nicely and finishes quickly.

baby is doing great las am well happy m8 shes me lil princess, missus is good but moody as ever lol


----------



## brock (Dec 16, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> lol thats funny brock.
> 
> hows ya cm doing? i chopped 4 cm last night came out really nice some proper hard dense big nugs shame it werent mine! me m8s sorting me a half oz for helping trim n i got all the trim to make butter with. My own cm aint ready till mid jan will be helpfull after the wallet bashing xmas gives ya!


hey man, the buds are getting bigger and bigger everyday and sparkling like fuck. not long to go i hope. man this christmas is gonna kill me not so much christmas but new year, amsterdam for a week :/ need £££££££££££££££ lol.

but when i come back il hace the critical to smoke so wont need to buy any bud for a while so i can start getting the save back on.


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 16, 2010)

brock said:


> hey man, the buds are getting bigger and bigger everyday and sparkling like fuck. not long to go i hope. man this christmas is gonna kill me not so much christmas but new year, amsterdam for a week :/ need £££££££££££££££ lol.
> 
> but when i come back il hace the critical to smoke so wont need to buy any bud for a while so i can start getting the save back on.


get to the dam quick brock! they are gonna make it dutch citizen members only before long http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12006356


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 17, 2010)

morning all 

fuckin cold out there a!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2010)

Morming sambo, a snowy one down here again, woooo



WOWgrow said:


> Propaganda my friend. It's still got a lot of brainwashed victims. Also, politicians are thick as pig shit so even if stephen hawking said that cannabis wasn't nearly as harmful as tobacco and alcohol, they still wouldn't be able to broaden their narrow little minds.
> 
> I know I just generalised a hell of a lot but I hate politics.


Donn't kid yourself. The politicians know exactly what the game is. It's almost a guarantee that there are hugely influencial voices prom[ting the government on which route to take, these voices belonging to people such as worldwide pharma companies, the ones making billions getting everyone hooked on prescription drugs, shoveling chenicals down your throat. Their stupidity lies in thinking they can fool us with fake reasoning for it's illegality. If the governemnt really told the truth about cannabis, the pharma companies would lose one hell of a lot of money, enough of a loss for them to consider a multimillion pound payout to a governemnt to keep things restricted would seem like a very logical business plan. All about money, everything is about money.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> now thats a fucking gorilla grow hay don! best ive seen on here. You gonna try again next summer?


nah man not unless i move to cornwall or somethin lol. mind you my cuz went to the spot and picked off what was there after about 16 weeks flower dried it and said he got about a spliffs worth of shake so i guess not a total fail but a damn way off success lmao


----------



## brock (Dec 17, 2010)

liverpool is white!!! the airport is still open and fingers crossed it stays open, amsterdam airport is running with delays but i hope its ok next week.

took some pics of the plant and it looks like thats had some snow on it, buds are proper white and sparkly, the buds are forming nicely smelling fruity and the buds are starting to get sticky.


----------



## brock (Dec 17, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> get to the dam quick brock! they are gonna make it dutch citizen members only before long http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12006356


i know a couple of people there so i think i could sort some bud some how but thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## Christheweedsmoka (Dec 17, 2010)

Areet lads?


----------



## brock (Dec 18, 2010)

made this for my nieghbour to wake up to



the bark yard



went to be -9c tonight with a heavy blizzard


----------



## Airwave (Dec 18, 2010)

brock said:


> made this for my nieghbour to wake up to
> 
> View attachment 1331905
> 
> ...


We've got about 5" of it down here. Hasn't been like this for a long time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

hahah a week or so back it was a lot worse in the toon, now were fine and the rest of the countries battered.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 18, 2010)

Same here, we had about 20" in total and about 14" at one point, now nothing.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 18, 2010)

Snow better not fuck with my Play and Chain Reaction orders. I hate waiting for shit.

Pool Table is on time though. Fuck Yeah


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 19, 2010)

Morning all.

I'm such a stupid fuck! After a skin-full I broke into the bottle of whisky I was saving for Christmas. Guess I got a bit carried away because there's a piss puddle in the chest of drawers lol. Use the the toilet Cheap basterd, that's what it's designed for.

So how's everyone else fairing on this cold Sunday morning? What did you all get up to last night?

Cheap Basterd


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm such a stupid fuck! After a skin-full I broke into the bottle of whisky I was saving for Christmas. Guess I got a bit carried away because there's a piss puddle in the chest of drawers lol. Use the the toilet Cheap basterd, that's what it's designed for.
> 
> ...


Haha, you're a pissing-in-your-draws-drunk eh? I did feck all last night, got in on friday about 6 and slept till 3, so last night I was wide awake till about 4. No weed


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha, priceless CB  I didn't finish work till about 9 last night then had to walk 45 minutes home in the ice, so figured i'd get bladdered and smoke more than i should reasonably do  gonna drive out to sainsbury's in a bit for a trolley of junk food and then kick back and enjoy my day off  I tell you what though, working for 10 hours in the cold without any money while there is a big ass hog roast going on not 10 meters away, that can turn your day ever so crappy, god damnit! hog roast!


----------



## brock (Dec 19, 2010)

it aint been like this in l'pool for years!!!!!

woke upto more snow, and the news has just said to expect more.

so fuck my 2 front teeth this year i just want to get to Amsterdam and back with no deleys lol.




Cheap Basterd said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm such a stupid fuck! After a skin-full I broke into the bottle of whisky I was saving for Christmas. Guess I got a bit carried away because there's a piss puddle in the chest of drawers lol.


HA HA HA!!!! i was out lastnight had a couple of drink then drank a barcardi mojito once i had that i dont remeber the night, getting back to my mates or going asleep.

but i woke up in the morning to my mate whacking me and screaming, i jumped up and there was one of them take away tubs filled with piss and the remainder of it all over his brand new amtico floor lol.


this is the blue ched were getting around here, scored some lastnight


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

good luck brock, hope the weather is good for u 2 get out and back. u been before bro?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 19, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> Haha, you're a pissing-in-your-draws-drunk eh? I did feck all last night, got in on friday about 6 and slept till 3, so last night I was wide awake till about 4. No weed


It's happened on a few occasions in my drinking career. Only when I'm proper wasted though. Thinking about it now, I was dying to take a piss and couldn't find the door. I must have blacked-out and just pissed in the drawer. Luckily nothing was damaged, and it was an easy clean up job.

Sucks that you don't have no weed and couldn't sleep. Have you tried Diphenhydramine when you're dry to help you sleep?

Cheap Basterd


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 19, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> It's happened on a few occasions in my drinking career. Only when I'm proper wasted though. Thinking about it now, I was dying to take a piss and couldn't find the door. I must have blacked-out and just pissed in the drawer. Luckily nothing was damaged, and it was an easy clean up job.
> 
> Sucks that you don't have no weed and couldn't sleep. Have you tried Diphenhydramine when you're dry to help you sleep?
> 
> Cheap Basterd


Funny you should mention that, I took an anti histamine about 20 mines ago but it wasn't a Diphenhydramine. Off to see my girl in a big show tonight, her family is going so I won't be smoking and probably be up all night again. Not too bad when you've got female company 

Take it easy lads


----------



## brock (Dec 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> good luck brock, hope the weather is good for u 2 get out and back. u been before bro?


nice one man im not arsed about coming back  lol, yeah i think this is my 7th time, 1st time for new year tho


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

sweet bro only been once but it was wicked 






come check the journal out sometime ladies and gents  repping uk hahaha


----------



## brock (Dec 19, 2010)

its gone down hill alot since the 1st time i went, but its like a magnet dragging me back for more lol.

wow wee looking nice man!!!


----------



## kana (Dec 19, 2010)

i just harvested my plants and have them hanging in a dark open closet, the closet is close to a window and it feels cool inside the closet, do i also need to put a fan inside? or is it fine as it is?​


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> sweet bro only been once but it was wicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good las nice bit of bondage u gave her ras


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks ras, cant wait 2 see ur beauties again


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

howzitgaun lads. well its harvest time and ive chopped six orange bud so far, yeild looks ok, maybe 3 oz per plant but too early to tell, itll be another few days till its dry enuff to gat an accurate weight. ive still got 5 more to chop; a ceres purple(freebie seed), an og kush, a lemon haze and 2 roc loc. the kush is nowhere near ready as it was a gift from a mate for services rendered, still another 4 or 5 weeks flower on it but the others are get done tomorrow. i'm gonna post sum pics later this week when i get a lead for my camera and i'd like sum feedback on one plant in particular, it went pure white after been heavily burned, weird as fuck because it kept on growing and produced a lot of bud but there was very little smell from it, dont even know if its actually gonna produce a smoke, ahll be gutted if it doesnt coz its gave me at least 3 oz. well c ya'all later......i fucking hate being sober.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

I managed to break my wanking record this morning.
So the rest of the day was spent masturbating in silence.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

Knock knock.

Who's there?

Dave.

Dave who?

Dave holds back tears as he realises his mother's Alzheimers is getting worse.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Same old Dura, How u doin mate! Just some quick spam, ( done enough lastnight lol). Hope your feavered for your trip man, have a good one bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 20, 2010)

dura72 said:


> I managed to break my wanking record this morning.
> So the rest of the day was spent masturbating in silence.


Did you feel like a loser afterwards? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good haul dura  and that last joke is great! 

Today was snowwwwwy, not for you northern folks, but for me it was a lot of snow, i lived in a valley for my first 20 years and had snow about twice so i made the most of my walk today. Nowt like unintentionally sliding down a huge ass hill, saved me a good bit of time, although alas coming back from work it was two steps up the hill and one back down  took a while. 

Anyone had a big bleeding cut that they didn't know happened and simply can't feel? Was working for 20 minutes before i realised i'd been bleeding over all the produce i was packing up  being food produce the boss was pretty mortified


----------



## brock (Dec 20, 2010)

ha ha ha 

i have to walk over a bridge to get to work and the bad thing is that its flat on the other side, so i did the same as you two forward and one back but was happy that i didnt have to plan my descent.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

anycunt up? ahm fuckin wasted. havin lines and shit


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

ahm bored so ahm goin to do a gram o charli in2 lines. back soon ah hope


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

ahlch...that nipt


----------



## dura72 (Dec 20, 2010)

wake up u cunts.....bugerit ahm for a wank tae babestation


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm awake im awake! Boss is out today so I don't have to hide my hangover today


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 21, 2010)

worst. comedown. ever. sleep is definitely the only way to cure this but that aint happening today!!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

i dont feel well! fuckin nostrils are killin me and my head is firmly planted up my arse.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 21, 2010)

hahahahaha "bugerit ahm for a wank tae babestation" alone with some charlie will do that to ya. I had 3 pills and about 4 bottles of wine, my stomach is on it's arse!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

too much charlie and free porn is a recipe for a sandpapered german helmet, ma knob looks like a november cabbage!!


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> worst. comedown. ever. sleep is definitely the only way to cure this but that aint happening today!!



No downers in supply?

Bang 40/50 mil of Valium, you'll be all good. go to the docs looking all fucked up and tell them you haven't sleept in three days. They'll most probably prescribe you some zopiclone.

Hope you're feeling better


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone had or having any good work parties this year? (work, you lot, HA!) Experience has told me they suck, managed to skip 2 but alas been ambushed into going to the 3rd tomorrow. It's in a restaurant with about as appropriate a name as the slaughter house from the Simpsons


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone had or having any good work parties this year? (work, you lot, HA!) Experience has told me they suck, managed to skip 2 but alas been ambushed into going to the 3rd tomorrow. It's in a restaurant with about as appropriate a name as the slaughter house from the Simpsons


Last X-Mas party I attended I had a shitload of X (this was years ago). Passed around some to the staff that were cool. Was a good night.

Alcohol seems to bring the worst out in some people. They either piss and moan or get agressive. The ones on X had a great time.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

For anyone interested, Wilko have some sweet glass airtight jars for cheap. Perfect for storing your dried smoke. Think a medium sized one was £1.79


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> too much charlie and free porn is a recipe for a sandpapered german helmet, ma knob looks like a november cabbage!!


lmao. 



Cheap Basterd said:


> No downers in supply?
> 
> Bang 40/50 mil of Valium, you'll be all good. go to the docs looking all fucked up and tell them you haven't sleept in three days. They'll most probably prescribe you some zopiclone.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better


Cheers mate, I just rode it out in bed all day. Had the fucking cold sweats and the lot. Think the worst has passed and I might try some toast in a minute. My girl wasn't impressed, came round and I was just zombie mode. 



tip top toker said:


> Anyone had or having any good work parties this year? (work, you lot, HA!) Experience has told me they suck, managed to skip 2 but alas been ambushed into going to the 3rd tomorrow. It's in a restaurant with about as appropriate a name as the slaughter house from the Simpsons


I went to last years xmas do and it was shite so I've dodged it this year. Also, most of the people I work for a nob heads. 



Cheap Basterd said:


> For anyone interested, Wilko have some sweet glass airtight jars for cheap. Perfect for storing your dried smoke. Think a medium sized one was £1.79


Good call, might take them up on that offer!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

works party??? whats 'work'? think i'll just stick to being a parasite on society than you very much. i dont have time to work, im either growing or drinking and to be honest im usually far too out ma nut to work


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been sleeping with this bloke's wife and today he sent me this text:

"You go near her again and ill have you dead! Mark my words!"

To which I replied:

"8 out of 10, I'll requires an apostrophe and a capital I."


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

My wife gave birth to our beautiful baby son last week and I feel like the proudest father alive.

I've just got one question though:

At what age do they stop being black?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

'Snow hampers travel across Europe'

Which daft foreign cunt is buying hampers full of snow


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

Old people. This Christmas do the standing around, mouth open, wondering where the fuck you are thing before leaving the house.

Not in the entrance to ASDA.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that feeling all to well. Haven't done pills in years. What are they like these days? Use to love that loved up feeling where everything just seemed right. The whole touchy feel business was very nice, And the sex, mindblowing. Frustrating at times, being able to fuck for hours and not cum. So fucking sensual though.

What's kicking around these days? Is it cut with speed or is it pretty much all MDMA? And what do you pay per pill? Sorry for all the questions, it's been a long while.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2010)

most are pure crap , you get a speedys buzz with the majority with alittle of the old mdma body hit and then a fuckin 3 day comedown...not pleasant!! there are sum new ones around that are around a tenner a pop, they're kinda similar to the old school ones of the 90's although not just as good, then again maybe my tolerance levels have increased a smidgen in the last 10 or 15 years. as for price around 4 for a tenner for standard ones , i bought 2 thousand of the fuckers for 30p a pill but had to virtually give them away, no ones really into it any more, every one wants charlie for the pub and grass for the house.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

Whenever I took pills I'd drink like a fish, Redstripe for me all the way (well pretty much whatever was available) Fuck all those safety freaks saying stay hydrated. lol. I use to sweat like a cunt though. And on pills I could smoke like a mother fucker. When I was proper wasted I could still roll a perfect joint. 

Shame people fuck with pills, because when they're good, they're so fucking good. Why can't people just put capitalism aside and let people enjoy the magic?


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

dura72 said:


> most are pure crap , you get a speedys buzz with the majority with alittle of the old mdma body hit and then a fuckin 3 day comedown...not pleasant!! there are sum new ones around that are around a tenner a pop, they're kinda similar to the old school ones of the 90's although not just as good, then again maybe my tolerance levels have increased a smidgen in the last 10 or 15 years. as for price around 4 for a tenner for standard ones , i bought 2 thousand of the fuckers for 30p a pill but had to virtually give them away, no ones really into it any more, every one wants charlie for the pub and grass for the house.


Yeah fuck it, times have changed. Give me a nice clean pill over charlie anytime. Mmmmm that rush unforgetable. No need to be going to the bathroom every 20 mins. I'd rather pay 15 for an old school dove than 50 for a gram of coke anytime. Clean coke can be fun, rather an old school pill though. The after parties after a night on the pills were the shit. Good smoke, good music, monged conversations. The good old times.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Whenever I took pills I'd drink like a fish, Redstripe for me all the way (well pretty much whatever was available) Fuck all those safety freaks saying stay hydrated. lol. I use to sweat like a cunt though. And on pills I could smoke like a mother fucker. When I was proper wasted I could still roll a perfect joint.
> 
> Shame people fuck with pills, because when they're good, they're so fucking good. Why can't people just put capitalism aside and let people enjoy the magic?


We paid a tenner for 3 and they made us come up properly like you do on MD (that warm feeling in your stomach that spreads all over your body). Then after that it was just speedy, my cock and balls shriveled up pretty bad and that always happens on phet/mcat. Dura is right though, they are shit now. I mean these were alright but not worth the hurrendous comedown. 

I remember my first pill, I was about 16 I think and we went to this biker festival thing with my mates dad and these hippies gave us some pills and they were immense, just didn't want the night to end. Barely any comedown either, just lack of sleep really.

Half the coke you get nowadays is just novocaine an all, greed is a fucking nightmare.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Before I go, fucking love how family guy portrays drug use

[video=youtube;MHtZwRff66E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHtZwRff66E[/video]
[video=youtube;15HYV1MOPJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15HYV1MOPJY[/video]

brilliant


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 21, 2010)

Mornin' Lads,

Hope you all had a good night.

Thanks for keeping me informed about the current state of the illicit substance trade. lol. And for sharing your stories. Brings back a shitload of memories, aww to be carefree and young, living for the weekend (or in my case most weekdays. lol)

What "Brand Names" Are pills going by these days? I'll share my first time story later on.

Have a good one Lads.

Cheap Basterd.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2010)

young???? christ man i'm not too far away from forty and i'm still doing the same shit now as i was then, in fact truth be told i'm worse coz now i aint even pretending to work or give a shit, every one that knows me would probably telll u im one lifes annoying fuckers coz i just sit in the pub laffing about all the poor wage slaves and how i'm never goin to pay tax and shit! it really really winds people up, i was sittin one day doing my usual rant about enjoyin scrounging from the state and that every one that doesnt is a mug that the government is just screwing over when the very large hard guy sitting next to me blew up, now ive known this guy for years and hes as hard as coffin nails so i was a tad worried i was gonna be eatin thru a straw for the forseeable but eventually i calmed him down, after about ten mins had passed and normal colour had returned to his face i offered to buy him a drink , he said not bother he was fine to which i replied its ok you've already paid for it with ur income tax......cue a repeat of the initial reaction. there are times when i should really reign in the witty comments.
as for name of pills the standard one around here are 'smurfs' for the large part and the newer more expensive one are pink diamonds, unusual diamond kinda shape on one side. we also had 'xmas trees' a while back but the were fucking garbage, i popped 14 of the fuckers one nite and all it did was keep me awake and produced the most godawful sore head. tbh if i want an 'e' buzz again i'll just buy pure mdma, i know its expensive but at least ur getting the effect your lookin for.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2010)

Christmas is bullshit! I'm going to find whoever started it and nail them to a piece of wood!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2010)

In weather like this, I always carry an emergency shovel in the car.

Just in case I get the urge to bury my wife.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sky news -

'Lib Dem Ministers' Fears Caught On Tape'

Highlights include laughing clowns and a dancing dwarf...


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 22, 2010)

Bloody hell, guess I am young compared to you guys. 20 years young.

The only really decent pills I've had for ages were called micky mouses and only took 2 and was up dancing for a good 14 hours. Crashed pretty bad after that though lol.

I've gotta jump on a fricking train to London now, hope the bastard isn't cancelled! 

Take it easy.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2010)

ive got an afternoon appointment with one of those bloody dole office courses where i'll pretend to listen to a fat ex salesman tellin me how to search for a job and my existing skills are transferable and maybe i should consider some new and maybe exiting options such as stackin shelfs in b n q. well they can suck ma fat white scottish bellend. that'll be fuckin right!!!i know every trick in the book and i'm always one step in front of the fuckers, this is a war of attrition and all ive gotta do is hang in there till i'm a pensioner.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2010)

Fecking supermarket shopping stoned  was meant to go out and get christmas presents for the family, then i went and blew £70 in sainsburys instead.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> young???? christ man i'm not too far away from forty and i'm still doing the same shit now as i was then, in fact truth be told i'm worse coz now i aint even pretending to work or give a shit, every one that knows me would probably telll u im one lifes annoying fuckers coz i just sit in the pub laffing about all the poor wage slaves and how i'm never goin to pay tax and shit! it really really winds people up, i was sittin one day doing my usual rant about enjoyin scrounging from the state and that every one that doesnt is a mug that the government is just screwing over when the very large hard guy sitting next to me blew up, now ive known this guy for years and hes as hard as coffin nails so i was a tad worried i was gonna be eatin thru a straw for the forseeable but eventually i calmed him down, after about ten mins had passed and normal colour had returned to his face i offered to buy him a drink , he said not bother he was fine to which i replied its ok you've already paid for it with ur income tax......cue a repeat of the initial reaction. there are times when i should really reign in the witty comments.
> as for name of pills the standard one around here are 'smurfs' for the large part and the newer more expensive one are pink diamonds, unusual diamond kinda shape on one side. we also had 'xmas trees' a while back but the were fucking garbage, i popped 14 of the fuckers one nite and all it did was keep me awake and produced the most godawful sore head. tbh if i want an 'e' buzz again i'll just buy pure mdma, i know its expensive but at least ur getting the effect your lookin for.


Fuckin' 'ell,

Funny story Dura.


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 22, 2010)

dura72 said:


> Christmas is bullshit! I'm going to find whoever started it and nail them to a piece of wood!


Some muthafuckin' cunt who thought it'd be funny to make everyone think they have to spend shitloads of cash or people will think they're tight cunts!

Same goes for Hallmark Holidays. Fuck 'em all is what I say!

Sooner Christmas is done with the better in my opinion.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Some muthafuckin' cunt who thought it'd be funny to make everyone think they have to spend shitloads of cash or people will think they're tight cunts!
> 
> Same goes for Hallmark Holidays. Fuck 'em all is what I say!
> 
> Sooner Christmas is done with the better in my opinion.


Don't worry CB, i missed the joke first time reading it  

And it's not so much just the motherfucking cunts, it's also the dumb as shit parents the motherfucking cunts are working with. Who the fuck would pay any attention to the motherfuckingcunts when they tell you to buy your 8yr old kid an iphone., dumb ass pieces of shit is who! As much as i abhor violence and such, i think a 1 ties cleansing wouldn't do much harm


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2010)

Fuck me that was a meal and a half, had to skip on some of the courses like the chilli squid to save room for the steak and cheese boards. 5 hours for a steak is a tad excessive though, after 3 hours all i wanted was a joint out back, had to settle with £10 a glass red wines, so much for tomorrow plans!


----------



## rainz (Dec 23, 2010)

is john innes #2 any good if i mix it with perlite?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 23, 2010)

Apparently I can't say "Black paint!" any more.


I have to be PC and say, "Please paint that wall, Leroy."


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 23, 2010)

john innes no2, perlite/vermiculite and some 5mm gravel/builders sand for drainage. I use them in a 3:2:1 ratio


----------



## dura72 (Dec 23, 2010)

surprise surprise, i've got a fuckin hangover and fried nostrils


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 23, 2010)

I got up early and powered through my hangover with multiple joints pizzas and sugary drinks


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 23, 2010)

That pound of cannabutter i was going to bin, well i gave it to my flatmate who promptly stuck half of it in a garlic baguette. I've seen him for about 15 minutes since he ate it around 6pm last night. Sounds like he's fast asleep


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 23, 2010)

I had to move a 300 Lb Pool Table today. And my friend helping me weighs about 10 stone. So I had the worse fucking time. Trying to lift that kind of weight ans getting the "heavy end" And the fucking ground was icy no less.


----------



## rainz (Dec 23, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> john innes no2, perlite/vermiculite and some 5mm gravel/builders sand for drainage. I use them in a 3:2:1 ratio


cheers mate


----------



## dura72 (Dec 23, 2010)

ahm nuttttttted


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol. I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed and almost ready to go out and do my christmas shopping although i don't know if i can be bothered.


----------



## peckham.tel (Dec 24, 2010)

whats average london price guys on decent smoke per oz and kilo ???


----------



## dura72 (Dec 24, 2010)

happy chrimbo to ya all.


----------



## brock (Dec 24, 2010)

alright lads, aint been here for a couple of days.

how is everyone???

heres pics of the plant from the other day, getting therer nearly time to chop i think



heres an oz of super lemon haze



and im still on the blue ched, 60 sack of



sorted some euros today, getting some of the fam and in-laws tomorrow so hope the weather stays alright to fly there, not really arsed about flying home.


----------



## peckham.tel (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi mate mine look same stage as yours was thinkin of cutting down??? When would you flush yrs and cut down ???


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

peckham.tel said:


> whats average london price guys on decent smoke per oz and kilo ???


there was some filthy cheese going round for 240 an oz lol 

anything 200+ an oz for good stuff, i'm not quite in town but not far 


merry christmas fellow uk growers hope u have a good one 

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

brock said:


> alright lads, aint been here for a couple of days.
> 
> how is everyone???
> 
> ...


nice bro, have a good one in dam


----------



## brock (Dec 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> nice bro, have a good one in dam


il be smoking a big nice vanilla kush in your honour brother


----------



## oj1981 (Dec 24, 2010)

Now then, heres a pic of one of my white widows cropped just 5 days agao


----------



## del66666 (Dec 25, 2010)

happy xmas all you brits, have a bloody good one.................


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

del66666 said:


> happy xmas all you brits, have a bloody good one.................


hope all u non brits have an equaly awesome time>>>>>>>>>>>>pinapple chunk


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 25, 2010)

Meant to be driving to the folks house, stoned in bed instead


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 25, 2010)

waking and baking with some sage and amnesia mixed together  

happy christmas guys and girls


----------



## brock (Dec 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Meant to be driving to the folks house, stoned in bed instead


all i have to do is cross over the road to get to my mums but i just twated a SLH with a top off of blue ched and now cant move 

hope you guys all have a good holiday.


----------



## peckham.tel (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry crimbo boys .......... Best prezzie ever FLUSHING lol,wish it coulda be trimming though


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 25, 2010)

God damn! Scottish tablet is bloody lovely. Fair play guys  not just a bunch of piss heads after all


----------



## CannabisCorporation (Dec 26, 2010)

£10 per gram, no matter what the quality is.

Minimum £200 per ounce, no matter the quality.

Anyone know what to do to campaign for legalisation? I want my own coffeeshop, Amsterdam style.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2010)

CannabisCorporation said:


> £10 per gram, no matter what the quality is.
> 
> Minimum £200 per ounce, no matter the quality.
> 
> Anyone know what to do to campaign for legalisation? I want my own coffeeshop, Amsterdam style.


You'll need to bomb parliament, it's the only logical option  There doesn't seem to be much us little guys can do really, TPTB don't give two damns about us before they've made sure their bank accounts are all full. You can bet your last penny that there is huge monetary influence going on courtesy of the global pharmaceutical companies and elsewhere. Even when people with doctorates and who are head of the advisory drug council thingy, they speak up and they just get fired. I beleive that at present the government is attempting to change the rules to remove the legal requirement for the panel to be doctors, basically meaning they can plug it up with duff politicians who'll give evidence and statistics to prove whatever the governemtn would like to prove. Such as it being a hugely harmful drug.


----------



## rainz (Dec 26, 2010)

lucky to get 1.5g for a score rand my way, its a fuckin joke, everyone rand ere is after HAZE up to 300 quid an Oz most of it aint even haze!!! cheese goes up to about 270 an Oz, and NOBODY will even sell u a Kg cos they can earn a fortune sellin it in Oz's


----------



## rainz (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate hazes now because thats all thats ever about, i like to feel like ive got a couple of migdets hanging off my eyelids give me cheese or any kush instead ANYDAY. couchlocked is the perfect description, dont look at me, talk to me, just get some grub from the kitchen sit down and smoke with me. aaaah i love being stoned!!! the sort of stoned when it feels like dawn french is sitting on you, or the jelly legs sensation. anyway my point being..... what the fuck is the 'haze craze' about?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 26, 2010)

dinner,bath,valium bed......ahm fuckin done in!! need to regain the strength for the new year alcohol assault, need to let some skin regrow inside my nostrils, think i did around a half oz of marching powder in the last two days along with about 3 litres of vodka....gettin too bloody old for this.


----------



## peckham.tel (Dec 26, 2010)

rainz said:


> lucky to get 1.5g for a score rand my way, its a fuckin joke, everyone rand ere is after HAZE up to 300 quid an Oz most of it aint even haze!!! cheese goes up to about 270 an Oz, and NOBODY will even sell u a Kg cos they can earn a fortune sellin it in Oz's


hey rainz what general area you in ???/


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2010)

rainz said:


> I hate hazes now because thats all thats ever about, i like to feel like ive got a couple of migdets hanging off my eyelids give me cheese or any kush instead ANYDAY. couchlocked is the perfect description, dont look at me, talk to me, just get some grub from the kitchen sit down and smoke with me. aaaah i love being stoned!!! the sort of stoned when it feels like dawn french is sitting on you, or the jelly legs sensation. anyway my point being..... what the fuck is the 'haze craze' about?


That's like me then, i prefere to melt into the couch than get all energetic and heady or whatnot. On the whole, if i've a task to do, i do it sober, i don't really buy into weed not effeting peoples performance and concentration like a lot of folk on the forum seem to claim. If i've a job to do i'll do it sobre and i'll do it properly, with only myself to blame at the end of the day. I see it as being responsible tbh  So yeah, anytime i'm smoking it's because i'm just kicking around watching films, listening to music and that lot, and i'd have no need whatsoever to suddenly get an energetic head high, i wanna be drooling!


----------



## rainz (Dec 26, 2010)

westminster, west end area mate


----------



## rainz (Dec 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> That's like me then, i prefere to melt into the couch than get all energetic and heady or whatnot. On the whole, if i've a task to do, i do it sober, i don't really buy into weed not effeting peoples performance and concentration like a lot of folk on the forum seem to claim. If i've a job to do i'll do it sobre and i'll do it properly, with only myself to blame at the end of the day. I see it as being responsible tbh  So yeah, anytime i'm smoking it's because i'm just kicking around watching films, listening to music and that lot, and i'd have no need whatsoever to suddenly get an energetic head high, i wanna be drooling!


well put mate i wait till im home from work for a puff, and then im red eyed staring the telly out thinking about how id love to get out of london lool. Im defo an indica man, gota ask have you tried KILLA WATT from seedism?? my favourite strain hands down


----------



## Airwave (Dec 26, 2010)

Why the hell does weed go for so much in London? It's not as if it's in short supply.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 26, 2010)

the kids running up the prices  

dont it do ur head in when yanks ask "why do u brits smoke tobacco with ur joints"


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah man, else it's what, a joint for a tenner, deal! :/ and half an hour later you're needing a pickup on that buzz


----------



## Icyblaze (Dec 26, 2010)

yo where in UK can ya GET:

'Y' Splitter: http://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/939/medium/2009_Grow_00122.jpg
SOCKET ADAPTER:


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2010)

So far as i am aware they are illegal in the EU under random fire regulations. No can get.


----------



## chrisopher (Dec 26, 2010)

A e27 splitter - you can buy them on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/E27-2-E27-Light-Lamp-Bulb-Adapter-Converter-SPLIT-k-/330428349240?pt=UK_Light_Fittings&hash=item4cef107b38


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2010)

Good find! First i've seen available in the uk, albeit it's coming from asia. Think it was something to do with concern over using 100w incandescents in them and burning the palce to the ground, can't see any reason that the 240v we use would make any difference to safety if you're just using some nice CFL's


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;UzYlQFGAb24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzYlQFGAb24[/video]

UK Talent


----------



## brock (Dec 27, 2010)

hi guys just a quick one (probz be back later), to much to do and not enough time to do it.

need to clean the dishes, tidy the flat, mop the floors, pack the suitcase, order a taxi, chop the plant and do all that before 10 so i can chill and watch the inbetweeners.

just sparked my clast blue cheesey, i should of left it until id finshed doing everything.

if i dont make it back later, have a good new year guys, il try and get online in Amsterdam.

peace


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2010)

have a good one brock


----------



## brock (Dec 27, 2010)

nice one dura, have a good on yourself.

washing done, showered, packing done about to chop the plant, post pics in abit


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah man. What a new ea for you eh. First a spell in Amsterdam and then you come home to a whole heap of dried weed to puff up on  good job!


----------



## brock (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks man, couldnt of worked it out better if id tried lol.

iv cleaned my kief catcher out ready for use, i might just buy a new one tho why im there.

so iv finally gave her the chop



the roots were fucking massive





theres not much there but its free smoke for nothing 



got quiet abit of leaf iv drying that aswell to get oils off it.

and thats my growing done for 2010, a fat smoke on now until 2011 then grow, grow, growing.

brock over and out until next year. 

good night and happy new year to all the u.k lads


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 27, 2010)

where can i get a 1000w ballast from?


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> where can i get a 1000w ballast from?


same place u got ya 600w from


----------



## chris1127 (Dec 27, 2010)

hello mate, i'll get straight to the point as i'm after some good advice and as i've read you like doing it outdoors (had a missus like that once lol) will white rhino grow nice outdoors, i'm in the south west same as you, have you ever tried this strain outdoors? do you know anybody that has and has had good yields? 
also what other strains are good for the outdoors? i was thinking of putting them out in march/april time at around two feet, any tips would be great
thanks, hope i hear from you before march/april lol


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> same place u got ya 600w from


they dont do it


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 28, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> they dont do it


It's early in the monring and i'm a hungover pile of mashed potato so i will do without the tact. Can you really not google "1000w ballast" and then click on the links?


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 28, 2010)

nas, why you wanting to upgrade to 1000w? Your 600w is giving pretty good results as is.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1000W+ballast


----------



## dura72 (Dec 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> It's early in the monring and i'm a hungover pile of mashed potato so i will do without the tact. Can you really not google "1000w ballast" and then click on the links?


ahhhh a feeling i know only too well


----------



## dura72 (Dec 28, 2010)

im off to the pub......just for a wee change


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

WOWgrow said:


> nas, why you wanting to upgrade to 1000w? Your 600w is giving pretty good results as is.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1000W+ballast


thats pure class bro hehehe


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thats pure class bro hehehe


i thought so too rep+


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

i've repped him recent so cant do it lol. i've already used it on here someone put "why the fuck would i google it" so i did it for him lol


----------



## phillby69 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm paying a tenner a gram on the south coast. It's good, but £35 an eight is a bit much so I've decided to grow my own. only got two clones of northern going at the moment but thinking of bigger and better things when this is finally ready - i've been flowering it for 2 weeks now. I've cut the light down to 11 hours to try and stop them growing and speed up the budding process - any thoughts on this? Is the canna boost to be used for the whole flowering cycle of just the last two or three weeks.? If any body has set up an indoor vertical grow can you let me know as I'm thinking of going this way next time. I've got 30 clones just dying to get going - u know where u r with northern. It doesn't smell like jail bait and still kicks like a mule.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 28, 2010)

just came home....ahm minced.....2 vallium and a moprhine tablet.....goodbye cruel world


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 29, 2010)

Take it you had a good one Dura boy! Talk when you rise from your benzo n morph stupor lol!

jambo;>)


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2010)

I#ve tried to be patient, but it's getting to it's final point. Drum and Bass sucks! Arrrrrrrr. It's not bad in 10 minute bursts, but from waking in the morning till about 2pm, that's all i hear, ight go and drown myself in mcdonalds. Mmmm, double cheeseburgers.


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 29, 2010)

there's naff all about..I'm paying 60 buff on the oz (resin)...
Yes, I got one on, just at the inception stage mind.


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 29, 2010)

The cannabis been grown in the uk now can compete with the very best in the world,Long gone the day's of the soap bar and slate.Long may the uk still have the pukka that is on the streets now the blueberry/jack herer and last but not least the cheese.......................tyke.............................................


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2010)

well thats me just woken from my slumber....almost 19 hours flat out....now im offf to chop and weigh cya all tomorrow .


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 29, 2010)

tyke1973 said:


> The cannabis been grown in the uk now can compete with the very best in the world,Long gone the day's of the soap bar and slate.Long may the uk still have the pukka that is on the streets now the blueberry/jack herer and last but not least the cheese.......................tyke.............................................


you obviously aint living in my town or most of the south uk that ive lived in but happy xmas n new yrs tho.


howdy peoples fucking poxy snow, too much spending and running out of percy way too quick lol happy cunting xmas!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2010)

North Korea using nuclear weapons to defend itself, is like Ann Widdecombe buying a rape alarm


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 29, 2010)

how's it going lads???? hope you all had a good xmas or atleast got a little mashed,

there is fuck all about down my way at the mo and the decent stuff that is out there is going for 250+, fuck that


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 29, 2010)

i'll sort it now mate


----------



## redzi (Dec 30, 2010)

For heat, return on wattage in term of lumens..I invested in 600WI think this is the actual picture of the sales guy that sold me the ballast..when he knew I would be back for bulb replacements.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

How often do you chan ge them or how many of the things are you running?


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 30, 2010)

Now then lads, hope you all had a good christmas. Weed is shit here at the minute, very rare to get good stuff in my area. In about 6 weeks that should change  

Plans for new yeaR?

EDIT: Fuck me. Mr west you know you give like 70 rep points? Damnnnnnnn.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone know of a good place to get coco cheap?


----------



## rainz (Dec 31, 2010)

Saerimmner said:


> anyone know of a good place to get coco cheap?


off a coconut lol, nah your best off getting the canna coco products mate. tried and trusted, i wouldnt use any cheap shit tbh remember your girls are goin to be in there for a while give them a nice home


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 31, 2010)

I paid £16 for my bag of coco (think its 50L) but you can flush it and pick out the roots after you're done and then re use it. Definitely a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.groovycart.co.uk/cart.php?c=1722&p=39964&a=167895

is this any good?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it i wouldn't have thought, although i personally don't like the idea of coco blocks, too much potential for epic mess  I just drove to the local shop and picked up a bag of canna coco, straight into the pots with it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2010)

might get some of the cheap stuff and a bag of canna coco an do a side by side then, gives me something to do i spose lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new yrs all, hope every1 has a good night and new year.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

sweet bro same 2 u and everyone else who visits this thread


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new years lads, headin to the pub now. catch you all tomorrow no doubt. have a good one


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year folk. I've got a pounding head and i'm getting to bed


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 31, 2010)

off to bed ina mo meself, just carnt be arsed with it all.

hope every1 hasa good night tho.


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 31, 2010)

ha.ha.ha.ha.ha.ha


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 31, 2010)

eddieb98 said:


> ha.ha.ha.ha.ha.ha


ha didy fucking haha


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

lol feeling pretty nice just chilling at home with some mates and a few little uns 

hope ur having a good night whatever u may be doing


----------



## del66666 (Dec 31, 2010)

a very happy and productive year to all you peeps


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 31, 2010)

del66666 said:


> a very happy and productive year to all you peeps


you too del hope ya hava good year m8.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2011)

haha, i was fucked off my head come 10pm. Had a bath an never recovered afterwards. Was up at 5am though, went to bed in an empty flat, woke up and there were 7 of us, the 6 of them fucked mad on mandy and such, me with multiple heavy joints (i've gotten to a point where i get to roll a spliff, pass it around yet still get to soke near all of it, everyone is too scared to take more than a toke or two off em ). flatmate is now oficially evicted, although by that i mean he went to bed around 5pm for a couple of hours before heading out and i've y money pegged on him not waking till morning


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 1, 2011)

mandy fuck that! i aint ad ne in over a yr last time i touched that shit i was on a come-down for 2months lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2011)

Haha, that's what i said. On these forums i've read a good many stories of the day after from the more hardcore folk, by that i mean anything more than weed and booxe haha. Yet they wre all turning around last night telling me nahhh, we're experienced, blah blah. Bollocks  Don't care what your experience, it still appears to hit hard coming down. MY most extreme was hyperventilating myself on a baloon of laughing gas while having a bong in my lungs, that was fun. Need to sort my life out before i have any real fun though.


----------



## rainz (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year everyone, hopefully this year there will be some changes in the uk, national kill a muslim day is what im hoping for lol, just got my seedism cheesewreck clones WELL APPY!!!! take care every1 and stay off the hard stuff LOL, rains


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

i dont get all this, i like taking drugs but i dont want the top end pure stuff cos it fucks me up business!?!? man the fuck up lads. haha

happy new year to all!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont get all this, i like taking drugs but i dont want the top end pure stuff cos it fucks me up business!?!? man the fuck up lads. haha
> 
> happy new year to all!


Other than alcohol i take no drugs which will give me a come down. Not what i'm looking for. Not to mention i'm not that type of person so giving me something like mdma would be daft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

hahah its all subjective ttt coffee gives you just as bad if not a worse crash than say cocaine. i can do sniff one day and be at work on time the next with no difference in myself. 

did your flatmate wake up?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 2, 2011)

no difference in yaself maybe Don with a clean bit of sniff big difference in ya wallet tho lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

He woke up about 20 minutes ago. 19 hours in bed and he should be fit to tidy the flat before he runs off 

That as well sambo  cant grow me no cocaine  i'd be a fecking millionarie if i could pull that outta my cupboard  As i say, it's not for me and my personality, it doesn't really bring anything to the table that i'd enjoy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no difference in yaself maybe Don with a clean bit of sniff big difference in ya wallet tho lol


 hahaha sounds like the voice of experience!? 


tip top toker said:


> He woke up about 20 minutes ago. 19 hours in bed and he should be fit to tidy the flat before he runs off
> 
> That as well sambo  cant grow me no cocaine  i'd be a fecking millionarie if i could pull that outta my cupboard  As i say, it's not for me and my personality, it doesn't really bring anything to the table that i'd enjoy.


 hahaha 19 hours. aye its not for everyone ttt.


----------



## rainz (Jan 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you obviously aint living in my town or most of the south uk that ive lived in but happy xmas n new yrs tho.
> 
> 
> howdy peoples fucking poxy snow, too much spending and running out of percy way too quick lol happy cunting xmas!


England, well london to be specific has got some of the best, you cant beat propa english Cheese, Killa watt and BLZ BUD come around sometimes and to be honest the Killa watt is the best strain ive ever smoked, nothing comes close in terms of power, taste and the yields are MASSIVE. I'll promote seedism's strains for as long as i can grow, some of the most stable genetics in the world.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 2, 2011)

rainz said:


> England, well london to be specific has got some of the best, you cant beat propa english Cheese, Killa watt and BLZ BUD come around sometimes and to be honest the Killa watt is the best strain ive ever smoked, nothing comes close in terms of power, taste and the yields are MASSIVE. I'll promote seedism's strains for as long as i can grow, some of the most stable genetics in the world.


im not saying we aint got some good strains like exodus cheese,tutti,liver/blues etc but it aint being shared around prices and qaulity ona whole is shit in the uk compared to most of the world.

as for seedism strains aint really heard of em? think il be ok with mr nice n serious tho


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im not saying we aint got some good strains like exodus cheese,tutti,liver/blues etc but it aint being shared around prices and qaulity ona whole is shit in the uk compared to most of the world.
> 
> as for seedism strains aint really heard of em? think il be ok with mr nice n serious tho


Agreed. We may have these strains but you'll be damned if i've been able to get any one of them ever from my area of the country. And from what i pay for what i get now, couldn't begin to imagine the price of the stuff.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2011)

Hehe, flatmate is out now, and he left behind a dozen eggs, 40 laughing gas canisters and blower-up thing, mixing tray, dj amp and speakers and a washing machine full of clothes. PAY DAY!!


----------



## brock (Jan 2, 2011)

hey guys, just a quick one.

hope you all had a good new year, i saw some fella get stabbed in the neck at 5 to 12 on new years eve lol.

the weed here is amazing, found shit loads of the stuff the yanks are smoking from those dispencery places.

found and smoke the headband aswell 

going out now to smoke a headband/sleaze combo.

back home tomorrow  last flight tho.

talk to you guys when im back, some nice pics for you lot.

peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 2, 2011)

happy new yrs brock sounds like a nice way to welcome in the new year m8 lol wana hear that story when ya back.

and you lucky git smoking all that good shit i ran outa percy way to quickly over xmas n new yrs.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 2, 2011)

sounds like a sick new years brock. look forward to hearing/ seeing it when you get back


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 2, 2011)

sweet brock glad u made it out 

bit of pr0n any one lmao











Lemon Before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC






never seen the dry box so full. only ever about 3/4 full 

las


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like a nice yield from 1 plant las, if ya need ne help smoking it im always ready to lend a lung lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 2, 2011)

ur welcome anytime bro 


edit - cheers lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 2, 2011)

Fucking hell las, that is really a gorgeous plant. Almost a shame to chop her! Let us know how much you get off it will ya please.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 2, 2011)

happy new year all, thats me off the booze and drugs totally for the next 3 months, if i dont i'm gonna end up killin people. i recon i manged an oz of charlie in the last week and my behaviour is gettin a bit erratic to say the least. i think for the sake of sanity and to avoid jail i'm gonna give it a rest for a wee bit, my new years resolution is to achieve another year with my septum and liver intact.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 3, 2011)

happy new yr dura sound like ya been caning it abit thats unlike you m8 lmao


----------



## rainz (Jan 3, 2011)

that was one gorgeous plant you had there fingerez i could also lend a lung lol been told mine are made of iron tho. Enjoy it mate + rep


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet brock glad u made it out
> 
> bit of pr0n any one lmao
> 
> ...


That's some really nice cola formation.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

cheers guys i'll be back with the final weigh in. been smoking off it already, pulled a branch down at 71 days, beautiful


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2011)

Fuckin lovely buds mate  wish i could get my scrog attemps looking that good  currently learning that laughing gas is just glorified asphyxiation if that's the word i'm after, what can i say, not much oxygen in the brain  good of j to leave me a bunch though, got about 40 cannisters left  and half a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuckin lovely buds mate  wish i could get my scrog attemps looking that good  currently learning that laughing gas is just glorified asphyxiation if that's the word i'm after, what can i say, not much oxygen in the brain  good of j to leave me a bunch though, got about 40 cannisters left  and half a bottle of whiskey.


i thought u didnt do crazy drugs like that ttt lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha. I'm a reasonable person, i condond many drugs, in my mind, but none of that is personal experience, and i am very against condemning all other drugs as evil, but i insist on having taken the drugs to be able to give a critisism or verdit. I was almost geared up to taking a bit of mandy on new years, but i was pissed as fook and new that so figured no  anything natural, it's all good baby, once it's been turned into chemicals though, anything with a chemical addiciton i sy flat no to because i'm a fuck head like that  but if it's just psychological adiction, then i'm happy to give it a go because hell, worst case you run out of money and fuck, i'm not the type to whore myself out for a bit of drug indused raving, let alone cheeseburgers. Does anyone else sit around and look aback and think fuck, just 2 years ago, how could i have been that douche? Seem almost every year i come to that conclusion 

If it's chemically addictive though, cunt shit bollocks, i create false reasons to visit bnq so i can stop off at mcdonalds on the way back


----------



## peckham.tel (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that bloody bush in the pics !!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2011)

peckham.tel said:


> Is that bloody bush in the pics !!!!!!


Hahaha, i'm utterly confused old chap.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Las Fingerez I noticed your using super root pots are they any good??


----------



## peckham.tel (Jan 3, 2011)

In pic a few posts back it that one bloody bush (plant)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

smok3y1 said:


> Hey Las Fingerez I noticed your using super root pots are they any good??


yeah i love em bro 



peckham.tel said:


> In pic a few posts back it that one bloody bush (plant)


i guess u mean is that one plant? yeah it is bro, vegged for about 7 weeks on a screen that u can kinda see in the pic


----------



## whippet67 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im from the U.K and i am growing Snow White from Nirvana.Only 2 plants to start with and they are 5 weeks old and looking ok,,i think.I was wondering what the bests nutr..to use during the next 3 weeks of veg growth and what to use for the flowering stage..I am using Miracle Grow just now but am unsure what i should be using.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

morning peoples 

back to work for most today bout bloody time too lol this xmas/new yrs feels like its dragged on.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2011)

Aye, already had two baths and a shower, still don't want to meet the world. First order of play is to the bank to increase my overdraft. Been penniless since middle of december. Then work then rush back home to try and tidy flat for someone looking around. No easing into it


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2011)

hello peeps, just thought id post my 12-12 from seed plants, love that lady of yours fingerez ............


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Las Fingerez also if i buy the 5 gallon super root pots can i put my plants in to a larger *normal* pot later or would it not make a difference. I don't know much about these pots as am sure you can tell looool


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2011)

Lookin healthy there del.

Just had someone look around, very nice girl, with a good nose, it would appear my flat smells of cannabis  she ent a smoker so i'd be relegated to the ledge outside the window but hey, better than losing the flat though.


----------



## brock (Jan 4, 2011)

hey guys.

thanks for the new year rep westy bro 

back to the shit  but heres some porn for you guys

View attachment 1362798View attachment 1362799View attachment 1362800View attachment 1362801View attachment 1362802View attachment 1362803View attachment 1362804View attachment 1362805View attachment 1362806View attachment 1362808View attachment 1362809View attachment 1362810View attachment 1362812View attachment 1362813View attachment 1362814View attachment 1362815View attachment 1362816View attachment 1362817View attachment 1362818View attachment 1362819

and the long awaited

View attachment 1362811

brought this back to turn into hash
View attachment 1362821View attachment 1362822 2 gram 

i also checked my buds when i got back and they were bone dry, tipped the scales at 21g still better than nothing
View attachment 1362825View attachment 1362826

all the leaf has dried nicely so gonna make some oils out of them.

shit to be back but atleast im back with you guys.

so now im back, happy new year i wish you all, all the best.

dont know if i should throw another seed in the PowerPlant now so its ready for the end of march, just in time for me to start my outdoor grow.

peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

looking nice del what strain is it? 

better to smoke outside n keep the flat especially if ya get to share with some fit bird lol do ya reckon she could be turned to a wee smoke if she moved in?


----------



## brock (Jan 4, 2011)

heres some more for you, what i missed out
View attachment 1362858View attachment 1362859View attachment 1362860View attachment 1362861View attachment 1362862View attachment 1362863


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

lovely buds brock you lucky git thats some variety aswel i can understand why sound so pissed at being back lol

what happend with ya cm? why the small yield? still looks pretty frosty,aint cost u much n something to smoke.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

what was your favorite out of them all brock?


----------



## brock (Jan 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what happend with ya cm? why the small yield? still looks pretty frosty,aint cost u much n something to smoke.


i dont know you know man? might be because it was just grew on water or i might have left the radiator on to hot in the room. but like we said its smoke for nothing, got my last elecy bill and it was £20, so i got 21g of organic hydro bud for £20 so cant complain, its frosty, smelling and smoking lovely.



sambo020482 said:


> what was your favorite out of them all brock?


ermmmmmmmm i couldnt really tell you man all the stones mashed into eachother lol.

but the Simpson kush (SFV O.G kush x fruit of the Gods) from the grey area
greencrack from the greenplace
kushadelic from the blue bird
purple berry from stones
sogouda from stones were all boss smokes

but my highlight was getting the headband  and i nearly never got it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2011)

Good haul there brock, nice looking hash. Although it looks like there is a razor blade in the moddle of the last pic you posted, i'm sat on hte other side of the room ut it looks wierd, maybe it's just a mark highlighted by the flash.

Anyone read about the old dude that got fined about £500 odd for flashing his headlights to warn drivers there was a speed gun ahead. Was found guilty of obstructing a policewomans duty. He was essentially procecuted for making road users drive safer (his defense was that a year previous cars ahead had slowed down after spotting a police speed trap, he slowed down but car hit into the back of him). Load of bullshit. They found him guilty so they could try and make back the omney they didn't manage to screw out of the other motorists. 

Really putting my mind to work in making a move to canada. Fuck this country!

Donny if ya reading, are you still looking at the spain idea?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

what was that thing you was growing the cm in brock? was it sum kinda hydro?

only reason i said what went wrong is cm is big bud 21g aint a normal yield ive flowered her a few times n made plenty of mistakes but yield was always still good thats why i love the strain.


----------



## brock (Jan 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Good haul there brock, nice looking hash. Although it looks like there is a razor blade in the moddle of the last pic you posted, i'm sat on hte other side of the room ut it looks wierd, maybe it's just a mark highlighted by the flash.


no theres no blade it the pics, there is one in the pic im gonna post now tho.

the weed i got that the yanks are smoking is amazing!!! the green crack and headband are top notch. 



sambo020482 said:


> what was that thing you was growing the cm in brock? was it sum kinda hydro?
> 
> only reason i said what went wrong is cm is big bud 21g aint a normal yield ive flowered her a few times n made plenty of mistakes but yield was always still good thats why i love the strain.


its called the PowerPlant aeroponic system. its ment to go on your kitchen window sill to grow your own herbs, so i filled it with water made a box and grew my own herb lol, i think its because it was grew in a sponge on just water, maybe if i added more light filled the system with coco and half filled it with water and nutes it might grow better next time.

i dont know it was a little experiment the box its self is about the size of a box tea bags come in.


heres the hashish i made for the crystal,  decided to call it Hash 29, as it was made with crystal from 29 different strains


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah def change things m8 your get much more yield sumfing werent right.

that hash looks fucking lovely brock hmmmmm 29 dif strains lol how much did you spend over there? and whats the story with the stabbing on news yrs you caught up with them liverpudlian dam drug gangs or what lmao.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like a dope trip to the dam brock!

Lol, you don't wanna fill it with coco, may as well just get a plant pot if you are gonna do that! A few nutes and a bit more light and you would see much better results.

EDIT: just won £400 on roulette fucking get up there. off to buy me a ph pen now!! anybody point me in the right direction for a soil + water ph pen that they've used?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2011)

this one mate  again i'm stoned so maybe i'm just seeing things, but swear there;s some unatural obenect top to bottom in the middle  regardless what it is now i'm intrigued to know what it is 







the whiskey might have something to do with this but hey, haha, whoo


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Looks like a dope trip to the dam brock!
> 
> Lol, you don't wanna fill it with coco, may as well just get a plant pot if you are gonna do that! A few nutes and a bit more light and you would see much better results.
> 
> EDIT: just won £400 on roulette fucking get up there. off to buy me a ph pen now!! anybody point me in the right direction for a soil + water ph pen that they've used?


400 result! i always stick to a limit and a set of numbers how do you play WOW? best win for me is bout 300 so far tho.

ne decent pen is good as far as i no as for soil only ever used bio-bizz and had no problems.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> this one mate  again i'm stoned so maybe i'm just seeing things, but swear there;s some unatural obenect top to bottom in the middle  regardless what it is now i'm intrigued to know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big bit of plastic from soap bar brocks on the wind up lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats a big bit of plastic from soap bar brocks on the wind up lmao


a new tv show "guess the contaminate" 

sorry kinda high been smoking the quick dry lemon haze


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

I bet its still some sweet smoke though las!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 400 result! i always stick to a limit and a set of numbers how do you play WOW? best win for me is bout 300 so far tho.
> 
> ne decent pen is good as far as i no as for soil only ever used bio-bizz and had no problems.


Been using the old martingale system. I usually set myself a limit of don't try and win more than 200 a day but I randomly threw 10 down on black 8 (my girls birthday, cliche, I know) and even as well so got 400 back. The was the first non-systematic bet of the night as well


----------



## brock (Jan 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that hash looks fucking lovely brock hmmmmm 29 dif strains lol how much did you spend over there? and whats the story with the stabbing on news yrs you caught up with them liverpudlian dam drug gangs or what lmao.


it had me on a coughing fit for ages, coach locked me, then made me fall staright asleep when i got to bed.

it had nothing to do with me, theres scousers everywere over there man most of them have made thier money from the drugs and done a bunk over there, saw some people getting herb to bring home and i aint talking about an oz or 2 lol.

i havent got a fucking clue what happened man, everything was sound one mintue and then the next second a fella gets a bottle across his face which smashes the bottle then his mate got it in the neck, they both started walking towards me and my bird, the fella whos neck got done dropped aload of locals ran over and rang the ambulance and plod, i dont think he got back up tho :/ i was gonna rang an ambulance before the locals but i didnt know the number to ring and i was gonna help him but couldnt have the gf standing there watching that at 10mins before the new year so i had to get her out of there straight away with her screaming and shit.



WOWgrow said:


> Looks like a dope trip to the dam brock!
> 
> Lol, you don't wanna fill it with coco, may as well just get a plant pot if you are gonna do that! A few nutes and a bit more light and you would see much better results.
> 
> EDIT: just won £400 on roulette fucking get up there. off to buy me a ph pen now!! anybody point me in the right direction for a soil + water ph pen that they've used?


yea it was fucking boss man, and what made it better was that the headband was avaliable, i never nearly got it tho, 

the coffeeshop i went to had all the shit the yanks are smoking on the 2011 menu so i looked at the headband and it was just dust and the dealer told me to come back tomorrow, so i got strawberry cheese, trainwreck, green crack and went back the next day and they had put the 2010 menu back on and told me to come back again tomorrow, cut a long story short...... went back on the 2nd of jan and the still had the 2010 menu and said come back tomorrow, i said im leaving tomorrow he said why what do you want? i said only a gram of the headband, and he said wait there got on the phone and 10mins later a geezer walks in the dealer points at me and he throws a G of headband on the table    love the dealers there.

i might just buy a plant pot and take the pump and spray system out or ring the powerplant up so that it still sprays and collects the water but the water will pass through the pot out the bottom back into the powerplant, im think 2 more bulbs aswell so altogether its 1250w.

17 black player wins lol, well done on the win



las fingerez said:


> a new tv show "guess the contaminate"
> 
> sorry kinda high been smoking the quick dry lemon haze


hey las thanks for the new year rep, you have a good one?


----------



## brock (Jan 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> this one mate  again i'm stoned so maybe i'm just seeing things, but swear there;s some unatural obenect top to bottom in the middle  regardless what it is now i'm intrigued to know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just the edge man, it wasnt flat lol. must of just been the angle i took the picture at.


----------



## buddwasher (Jan 5, 2011)

hey uk growers, anyone used Plant Magic Plus nutrients? i am thinking of changing finding hard to find impartial views

i'm using canna at mo but been promised this stuff is much cheaper and better

thanx for help


----------



## brock (Jan 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats a big bit of plastic from soap bar brocks on the wind up lmao


id leave the plastic in if it was, rocky aint rocky without the plastic.

in the words of Goldie Lookin Chain

"yea i smoke soap bar with lots of bits of plastic, but i leaves mine in because it tastes fantastic"

"Most Soap Bar comes from fucking Holland,
They make it out of oil, and tires and pollen,
Diesel, Miramar, Flat-Press too;
These are types of Soap Bar available to you,
These little bits of plastic you find inside;
You can use those as a quality guide,
Of the standard of Soap Bar that you are smoking,
The more bits of plastic means the better the toking."

ha ha ha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 5, 2011)

Fucking hell brock, sounds like an intense situation! What was your thoughts on trainwreck? Got some beans for my next grow that's all.


----------



## brock (Jan 5, 2011)

iv smoked it before but this time it was amazing!!!!!

fruity/lemon scent
flowery/lemon taste
smooth clean smoke
lung burner
creeping stone but when it hits you it HITS YOU. 

alround lovely smoke and i dont think you will be dissapointed brother.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 5, 2011)

Now you've got me all excited mate. Got an OG kush bean as well, USA themed grow haha. Shame you can't get headband or blue dream seeds >:


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

i got the headband on the go, shes a gonna be another beast with a bit of luck, she's just gone into the same pot as the lemon with a small screen to train her for the scrog screen 

cool cheers brock, had a good one, just chilled with some mates and some little ones 

edit - brock u red or blue?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Donny if ya reading, are you still looking at the spain idea?


soon as i have the startup scratch fella be about 2 years


----------



## brock (Jan 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Now you've got me all excited mate. Got an OG kush bean as well, USA themed grow haha. Shame you can't get headband or blue dream seeds >:


the OG kush is amazing, im going back in feb for my mates birthday hes been but says he doesnt remember a thing, so im taking him straight to the greenplace and getting back on the American shit!!! 

LA cheese, OG18, OG rascal, greencrack, headband and going to the bluebird coffeeshop for purple trainwreck. 



las fingerez said:


> i got the headband on the go, shes a gonna be another beast with a bit of luck, she's just gone into the same pot as the lemon with a small screen to train her for the scrog screen
> 
> cool cheers brock, had a good one, just chilled with some mates and some little ones
> 
> edit - brock u red or blue?


man i was glad i got to try the headband, its boss shit!!!

i dont do football man, there better actors than there is on eastenders, i dont see how they can get tapped fall crying holding thier leg rolling around for 5 minutes then jump straight back up and start running around again how the fuck can they get away with that and how come thier on that much money??? lol anyone can kick a ball.


----------



## brock (Jan 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Got an OG kush bean as well Shame you can't get headband >:


if you cant find head band seed, you could buy a sour diesel seed. *Sour Diesel x OG Kush = sour kush A.K.A headband.*


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 5, 2011)

brock said:


> if you cant find head band seed, you could buy a sour diesel seed. *Sour Diesel x OG Kush = sour kush A.K.A headband.*


A brilliant idea but I don't really have enough time to breed and get that grow down. I'm off to uni in september so got time for an auto run and a 2 month veg + flower run on the TW and OG. Maybe later on in life when I get a proper set up, that would be so sick. No doubt by then there will be some crazy new thing out for the growing world.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm probs gonna cross my lemon with the headband if i get a chance ;0) its known to throw out a few hermies at week 3/4 so i'll collect the pollen and use that, not brilliant way of doing things but i'm not selling the seeds,just trying the combos


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty sick cross Las. 

Has anyone actually grown big bud? I'd be interested to see just how much it can yield. Seen people do crazy things with critical +


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

im running 2 og kush x headband at the minute and they are like rocks seriously you cant squeeze the buds. kinda wished id got a boy from the beans but still.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn D, You just keep suprising me, and i still dont know why as ur the guy! HaHaHa but seriously mate thats Tidy mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> looking nice del what strain is it?
> 
> its the thc bomb x bubblegum again, going to cross it again with northern lights and see what happens, thanks to this young man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Damn D, You just keep suprising me, and i still dont know why as ur the guy! HaHaHa but seriously mate thats Tidy mate!
> 
> jambo;>)


cheers man, aye they are starting to swell now till another couple of weeks. im on daily mould watch man believe, those colas are tighter than a gnats chuff


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, aye they are starting to swell now till another couple of weeks. im on daily mould watch man believe, those colas are tighter than a gnats chuff


 ive got a few og and master kush on the go myself( clones from my buddy) ive topped them and there also in with 4 orange bud. hoping for a very happy spring crop. last crop was a bit disapointing , combination of my drunken lazinesss(fuck all new there), some feeding mistake( still think it was sabotage) and me being a cheap cunt and not repalcing older bulbs but ordered new bulbs today and im on the anti booze pills again so fingers crossed i dont fuck up again


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the heavy trich coverage on those leaves don, seems you only get that distinctive white edge on kush strains. Where did you get your headband seeds don? Brock has convinced me to get a hold of some beans. 

Good luck Dura, my grow is pretty disappointing as well, hoping to learn from my mistakes as well. 

Question to all in this thread:

Favourite strain, to smoke only?


----------



## brock (Jan 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> A brilliant idea but I don't really have enough time to breed and get that grow down. I'm off to uni in september so got time for an auto run and a 2 month veg + flower run on the TW and OG. Maybe later on in life when I get a proper set up, that would be so sick. No doubt by then there will be some crazy new thing out for the growing world.


i dont blame you man id be happy with the OG and trainwreck lol


----------



## brock (Jan 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm probs gonna cross my lemon with the headband if i get a chance ;0) its known to throw out a few hermies at week 3/4 so i'll collect the pollen and use that, not brilliant way of doing things but i'm not selling the seeds,just trying the combos


that would be amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## brock (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im running 2 og kush x headband at the minute and they are like rocks seriously you cant squeeze the buds. kinda wished id got a boy from the beans but still.


nice man the buds are beautiful! you'll get a good haul off the leaff aswell by the looks of it. top stuff


----------



## brock (Jan 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive got a few og and master kush on the go myself( clones from my buddy) ive topped them and there also in with 4 orange bud. hoping for a very happy spring crop. last crop was a bit disapointing , combination of my drunken lazinesss(fuck all new there), some feeding mistake( still think it was sabotage) and me being a cheap cunt and not repalcing older bulbs but ordered new bulbs today and im on the anti booze pills again so fingers crossed i dont fuck up again


good luck bro hope all works out for you.



WOWgrow said:


> I love the heavy trich coverage on those leaves don, seems you only get that distinctive white edge on kush strains. Where did you get your headband seeds don? Brock has convinced me to get a hold of some beans.
> 
> Question to all in this thread:
> 
> Favourite strain, to smoke only?


ha ha ha hope you can get hold of some man.

from the recent Dam trip it would have to be a toss up between the Headband and the Green crack.









sorry about the post binge


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 6, 2011)

brock said:


> sorry about the post binge


slow down there crack head! haha.

I've heard good things about green crack as well, thought it was clone only though.

Found some reserve privada headband seeds but at £11 a pop, pretty pricey. We'll have to see for time. 

Call me old school but one of my favourite strains has gotta be white widow. Had it twice, once was pretty good and the other was like from sobre to stupid in a couple hits!


----------



## brock (Jan 6, 2011)

that shit is amazing!!!!!!!!!

i love white widow black widow is good aswell


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I love the heavy trich coverage on those leaves don, seems you only get that distinctive white edge on kush strains. Where did you get your headband seeds don? Brock has convinced me to get a hold of some beans.
> 
> Good luck Dura, my grow is pretty disappointing as well, hoping to learn from my mistakes as well.
> 
> ...


the 'church' mixed with an 'e' and chased with a line of charlie.............actually full on tripped...awesome effect....havent felt anything like it since my glue sniffing days, and to be totally and completely truthful NO drug has EVER produced the effects of sniffing glue.EVER.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

6 large sausage rolls, baked this morning. 5 pence 

Havn't really smoked much of anything, smoked a lot, but not particular strains. All i know is i'd really like to get some more lavendar, can't remember much but remember i enjoyed it


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2011)

BBC NEWS.Joanna Yeates body missing one sock.

"Fuck all to do with me" said Heather Mills.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2011)

"How depressing, it's so cold and grey," said the wife.

"Well, it is January," I replied... then I noticed the dead elephant lying in our front room.


----------



## brock (Jan 6, 2011)

bbc3 the effects of cannabis on the body.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

The BBC have just described cannabis as a herbal terrorist.

Started watching and stopped. Propaganda crock. The kids interviewed just happened to have met in class because they were high and both said "i'm so high" to each other, then it talks about not going to univerrsity. Now they#'re walking in the forest after a hash cookie, and there's background audio which at one poin t subliminally states quietly "i thought i was going to die"

fuck off bbc


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2011)

I love shows like this LMAO . Its always some collage GIMP whos mammy caught him smoking and said YOU WANT TO SMOKE THAT SHIT !? THEN SHOW THE WORLD HOW BAD IT IS ! Give the boy some 2C-D Then we will see some real action hahaha !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2011)

You all seen that show with the black presenter follows the police to raids all over britain . WHAT A JOKE !


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

I know the one, dj fellow, goes and talks to that rocking grandma who makes cannabis chicken pie and has big oap lunch parties  Was that the one where the police were being filmed and were explaining how they dealt with things in a respectable and unhumiliating manner by leaving little notes on the doors asking them to pop on down to the station for a chat, like fuck they do that


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2011)

No mate its this guy Rickie Haywood-Williams . http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qbbwd . Thats the documentry lol . I hate the guy.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> No mate its this guy Rickie Haywood-Williams . [URL]http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qbbwd[/URL] . Thats the documentry lol . I hate the guy.


I think there might have been two of them, but he's the guy, radio dj or sommat.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2011)

watch that darren brown on channel 4 
man . He does some mad shit lol .


----------



## staffy (Jan 6, 2011)

has anyone else had results with canna boost and some pk13 cause ive been flowering 4 plants for about 4 weeks and f**K it looks about ready already,im not daft and no its not ready and the canna boost is really expensive but the results are unreal i aint kiddin


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

I've read a lot on canna boost being a waste of money. So i stopped using it to see what the real story is. Needless to say, i've been growing out the same clone for a year or so, and under a 400w hps using boost yielded maybe double what it yielded in it's first go under a 600w hps. The colas were literally twice the size when using the 400w and boost.


----------



## staffy (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry mate but coudnt work out your final answer,good or not


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah ttt loves the boost and so do I bro, good shit. gonna try 2 clones one with one without to see the difference


----------



## staffy (Jan 6, 2011)

i guarantee ul c a difference mate,i used to use hydrogarden buddy but found it quite average really


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

that's what i mean. I seen to be getting a significantly smaller yield using a 600w hps and no boost, in comparisson to a 400w with boost. It doesn't make sense that it can be that beneficial. Maybe iot's strain dependant to an extent as my sweet tooth is simply adoring the 600w. I've a second 600w grow without boost for this lady ending in about 4 weeks so i'll be able to offer some really nice comparison photo's


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 6, 2011)

lol, cheers brock, went out tonight and said to all the guys that were out and said they were going to the dam soon "just listen, I have it on good authority, go for the headband" they all loooked at me like I was crazy haha. 

You guys no that boost nutes are just cal and something else micro nutes (I forget the others now but Im not in a good state of mind). Just got some molasses, that will do the trick just as well, unsulfered that is.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

canne use molasses in hydro bro 

i think canna boost has yukka extract/sugars etc in it as well??


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> canne use molasses in hydro bro
> 
> i think canna boost has yukka extract/sugars etc in it as well??


Ahh really? didn't know that. Hydro definitely has a lot of advantages over soil though if you're good I guess. Not nearly as forgiving haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

morning bro, nor did i untill riu. i believe it makes a big mess (would clog ur lines etc) but i'm sure ttt will give an accurate description of the effects.

i've nearly nearly 4 grows when the current cheeses have done. i've used coco and compost, from bio bizz to the cheep stuff from asda's 2 for 6 quid or something. one of my mates insists that the best tasting weed i grew was the 1st one in the asdas soil (lol) with no boost and pk :/ that was a big learning curve for me to say the least. but thats one of the reasons i wanna do a side by side with the boost, i do think it works but wanna be certain and see the results myself like tt 

i think i get more yeald in coco though as i'm able to control exactly what it needs and when which is why the hydro is coming back out for my next round of lemons


----------



## staffy (Jan 7, 2011)

i always use canna boost on every grow,for me no other boost product performs as well for the hawain snow ive got on the go lad,i was sceptical at first as well but trust me it nearly triples my yield used in conjunction with green haze and a 400watt hps,it aint cheap thats for sure but what quality product is these days mate,just my opinion tho as im sure someone will disgree!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 7, 2011)

I suppose that makes sense, it is pretty thick, could easily clog it up. Did you use any nutes on that asda grow? If not, organic weed does taste amazing! Next grow I think I'll get a 250ml of boost and use it on one of the autos or maybe the OG/ TW. 

Don't know if any of you guys saw this programme the other night on BBC 3, it's called "How drugs work: cannabis". Some of the stuff is pretty well presented but the fucking guy commentating always makes it sound worse than it is. In one bit he says "--- and his friends believe holding the smoke in for upto 15 seconds gets them more stoned, when in reality they are absorbing 5 times more tar into their lungs, which can lead to bronchitis". Doesn't say anything about the fact that they're smoking tobacco in their joints, lol. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00x9ddq/How_Drugs_Work_Cannabis/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

i tried the canna boost and it is good but you can achieve the same using a lot cheaper stuff. pk13/14 and a few of the other range of canna stuff will do you fine


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2011)

Posted a big thing about molasses and hydro but the forum went awol  short story is it's doable but you massively increase chances fo complications, of quite epic proportions.

I need to get down to the shop and pick something up though as my cheese plants almost aren't worth flowering in my cab considering how much they're yileding for the space they're using. Getting tempted to move my veg tent into a bunch of computers or similar items that can be left in the room, and turning the veg wardrobe into a second flowering one. Although it just annoys me how few plants i'm able to grow under my 600w


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone ever come across something called FYTOCELL? apparently its a perlite replacement, hydro shop bloke is sending me some free stuff out to try but no idea what the hell its even made of


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2011)

> a thermosetting resinous product made by condensation of a compound containing an amine (e.g., melamine or urea) with an aldehyde (e.g., formaldehyde): is used in making permanent-press fabrics and other products


Not much i can find on what it really is.


----------



## staffy (Jan 7, 2011)

i think canna boost should defo be used in conjuction with pk 13/14 which costs pennies relatively speaking


----------



## brock (Jan 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol, cheers brock, went out tonight and said to all the guys that were out and said they were going to the dam soon "just listen, I have it on good authority, go for the headband" they all loooked at me like I was crazy haha.


i cant wait to get back there in feb


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not much i can find on what it really is.


well you got further researching it than i did lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I paid £16 for my bag of coco (think its 50L) but you can flush it and pick out the roots after you're done and then re use it. Definitely a worthwhile investment.


if its of any interest ive found a place that does it at £10 a bag but theres a small delivery charge ( i paid £6 on a £40 order) feel free to PM me for the link( dont wanna put it in here in case i get accused of advertising for the place lol)


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 7, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if its of any interest ive found a place that does it at £10 a bag but theres a small delivery charge ( i paid £6 on a £40 order) feel free to PM me for the link( dont wanna put it in here in case i get accused of advertising for the place lol)


PM me that please made, gonna need it for my next grow. May as well save a couple of quid. 

Just fed the plants with some molasses tonight, sticky fucking business I tell ya. Opened the jar and the shit went everywhere, all over my slacks and everything. Smells like a badgers arse an all. will give it the benefit of the doubt though, lol.

I watched Wall E the other night stoned and that film is great to watch when your high.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would Kill for a decent wank sock..


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> PM me that please made, gonna need it for my next grow. May as well save a couple of quid.
> 
> Just fed the plants with some molasses tonight, sticky fucking business I tell ya. Opened the jar and the shit went everywhere, all over my slacks and everything. Smells like a badgers arse an all. will give it the benefit of the doubt though, lol.
> 
> you wear 'slacks'?? are you my dad?lol, christ that must be a more acceptable word in england cause if i said i'd spilled sumthing on my slacks up here i'd get stabbed.....repeatedly


----------



## dura72 (Jan 7, 2011)

My grandad said "it's going to be a fucking nightmare this winter with this flu outbreak"I said "tell me something I don't know..." Grandad replied "your nana's arse can take my whole fist".


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> you wear 'slacks'?? are you my dad?lol, christ that must be a more acceptable word in england cause if i said i'd spilled sumthing on my slacks up here i'd get stabbed.....repeatedly


Lol, don't know what you call what I call slacks, trackies, I dunno. 

http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/adidas-3-stripe-essential-fleece-pants/45386/

As soon as I get home I put em on, just so much comfier than strugglin around in feckin jeans all night.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm with dura  And that's defo not what i class slacks, slacks is casual but smart trousers. Let's stab 'im!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha I thought that was a US thing. what do you call em?

*puts on kevlar jacket*


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

From my upbringing, slacks has no other use than by americans


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.johnpilger.com/videos/stealing-a-nation

Why on earth does ANYONE vote?


----------



## brock (Jan 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> My grandad said "it's going to be a fucking nightmare this winter with this flu outbreak"I said "tell me something I don't know..." Grandad replied "your nana's arse can take my whole fist".


ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just made me choke on my tea man


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

Heehee, that just made my day. Old woman forgot to turn left


----------



## brock (Jan 8, 2011)

do you think it would be ok to start popping seeds outdoors at the end of march the way the weathers going? and should i start getting my site set up now so it ready if the weather gets better?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2011)

Alright guy's, any Scots out there or ayone, know anything about the 2 guy's that were charged the other week ago in west or Scot ( i think) and were putting up an argument saying the cultivation and oyher charges they were facing, does'nt apply to them for certain ethnic (i think) reasons!
As in any outcome? I'm giong to try look it up!
Just thought I'd throw that out there.
Any challenge against these law's is worth a look eh!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 8, 2011)

hahaha found the uk thread did ya then bro? yeah i believe dura is from the bonnie land bro 

hows everyone 2day. smokin the beast now, she's beautiful. nice lemon aroma on the intake with the haze blast on the exhale. my mates are loving it.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2011)

well i went back on my disulfarum tablets(ant abuse anti alcohol) two days ago, i took 3, but forgot to take another 2 last nite, i should be unable to drink for a week but rite now im doing a field trial with a can of guiness, i shld know within 15 mins whather im ok......this can actualkly be life threatening and is possibly the most physically painful thing iv evere experienced....watch this space.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2011)

well thats the first can down but its difficult to tell as i had a wee line of charlie earlier, the starting effects are similar, face reddens a bit, heart rate and respiration increases and of course a little touch of anxiety.....cant tell yet....now for the next can


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2011)

to any one interested theses pills works by blocking your livers ability to accept alcohol, when you drink your liver changes the chemical compound sumhow thus allowing your body to accept and deal with the booze. if you use these pills then try to drink what happens is ur body immediately starts to suffer the effects of alcohol poisoning immediately....not a fun experience i can truly assure you. your blood pressure rockets , heart rate races, head feels like it actually going to swell till bursting.....then it gets worse.....the chills hit you and bring massive convulsions, so so cold you go to bed wrapped in your clothes shoes and jacket with the quilt smothering your body as the convulsions take place...you can actually throw yourself out of bed with the force...looks like the excorcist scene.....this can last for a few hours or so....btw ive done this 3 or 4 times now....jst goes to show how fuckin dumb a supposedely educated intelligent adult can be.....now here goes can 2


----------



## brick20 (Jan 8, 2011)

its been no fun...

[video=youtube;uU8Ad6EJPkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU8Ad6EJPkE[/video]



so i make lemonade out of lemons -=_=-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

i remember your tale of the last time you did this dura man, good luck!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha, last time i heard of dura being on those, he totally forgot he'd taken em and hit the booze hard  

Here's some lovelyness  so many colours from the one girl, and also a big club  although now it's just a long whipping cane 

BF Sweet Tooth









































And another run of the cheese of course, with a couple more to follow. They gonna need some heavy trimming before they#re ready to go 12/12 with that tiny little screen  












I really wanted to give it another week and a half to see if the colours would really kick off, and could probably have done with the week and a half, but nee to keep the rotation in order


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha found the uk thread did ya then bro? yeah i believe dura is from the bonnie land bro
> 
> hows everyone 2day. smokin the beast now, she's beautiful. nice lemon aroma on the intake with the haze blast on the exhale. my mates are loving it.


 I bet they are las, Ive knew of this thread for a while, suprised you;ve no seen me on it before now! Anyway, i know Dura-boy n Co. I was just going the quick route to all mate!
edit: looks like Dura;s no on this planet the night again las lol, He's some boy the Dura fella'

P.S nice stuff Tip Top, love the colours man! Bet its Sweeeet! Enjoy mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## brock (Jan 8, 2011)

those plants are amazing TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what the smelling like????

when were you in stones jambo???


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2011)

very nice bud tip top, anyone used fertilefibre.com for coir? around 5 a bale if you buy 5 or more, each bale makes 65 litres when watered,plus free delivery, any good?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very nice bud tip top, anyone used fertilefibre.com for coir? around 5 a bale if you buy 5 or more, each bale makes 65 litres when watered,plus free delivery, any good?


http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=39


funnily enough i was going to order from them last week but ended up ordering from a hydro shop as the prices werent too different n i needed nutes as well
http://www.rightpricehydroponics4u.co.uk/grow-mediums-17-c.asp


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> to any one interested theses pills works by blocking your livers ability to accept alcohol, when you drink your liver changes the chemical compound sumhow thus allowing your body to accept and deal with the booze. if you use these pills then try to drink what happens is ur body immediately starts to suffer the effects of alcohol poisoning immediately....not a fun experience i can truly assure you. your blood pressure rockets , heart rate races, head feels like it actually going to swell till bursting.....then it gets worse.....the chills hit you and bring massive convulsions, so so cold you go to bed wrapped in your clothes shoes and jacket with the quilt smothering your body as the convulsions take place...you can actually throw yourself out of bed with the force...looks like the excorcist scene.....this can last for a few hours or so....btw ive done this 3 or 4 times now....jst goes to show how fuckin dumb a supposedely educated intelligent adult can be.....now here goes can 2


so basically it tries to get you off of drinking by making you puke up n shit every time you drink?


----------



## brock (Jan 9, 2011)

that shops expensive man!!! free delivery on orders over £350, thier either jews or just tight arse bastards.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2011)

brock said:


> that shops expensive man!!! free delivery on orders over £350, thier either jews or just tight arse bastards.


 possibly but it only cost me about £6 on a £40 order an it is about 200miles up the road, wont be for everyone obv but someone might benefit from it


----------



## brock (Jan 9, 2011)

the only person/s who are benefiting are the people in the shop with thier ludacris prices. They sell most shit in B&Q and local garden stores now and they will be cheaper


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2011)

fertilefibre are post free .............


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful colours ttt, very jelous.


----------



## subyboy (Jan 9, 2011)

hi all new to this forum shit but it seem like a good place to join to learn from other growers,, I have just finished my first crop of lowryders and i must see they were quite good, very pleased with the little ladies.. smelled lovely, look cool just waiting for them to cure a bit then will sample..


anyhow.. does anyone have any info about nivarna venus flytrap thinking of having a go.. looked about and all i can seem to find is there advertising sh*te.. venus is a new production new breed skunk... bla bla bla.. i would like to hear from real people who have grown her??? hope this is the right section for asking...


Peace,,,, jah rastafari..


----------



## rainz (Jan 10, 2011)

ello everyone, quick q, im just stating flowering my cheesewrecks i got as clones, has anyone in ere grown it out? any tips or advice would be more than welcome. Cheers


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fertilefibre are post free .............


yeah but they dont sell canna nutes, pk 13/14 etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2011)

brock said:


> the only person/s who are benefiting are the people in the shop with thier ludacris prices. They sell most shit in B&Q and local garden stores now and they will be cheaper


 
again, B&Q doesnt sell coco or cann nutes or pk13/14 and this was the cheapest place ive found so far so even though i paid £6 for delivery i saved about £9-10 on the original order so im still £4 up


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2011)

surprising just how many ppl rush to piss on your bonfire when you throw something up to try n save ppl money


----------



## del66666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> surprising just how many ppl rush to piss on your bonfire when you throw something up to try n save ppl money


i hope they roast their nuts...............the bastards


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 10, 2011)

ttt, what strain is that with the albino calyx towers on top of the colas? I saw a strawberry cough grow when his showed the same traits, some of them were pink even.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

my girls 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Livers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on lads whats in your tents/cupboards!? get em oot for the lads!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2011)

just so you know, with the sun newspapers £9.50 holidays atm there are 2 venues in holland if anyone fancies a cheap holiday less then 50km from amsterdam


----------



## nog (Jan 10, 2011)

i know nothing about the strain, but nirvana's other stuff has always been ok, i still have a clone of a nirvana strain that is well over 5yrs old, i have had 10 out of 10 germinate and then got 8 females, you shoud be fine with their products.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ttt, what strain is that with the albino calyx towers on top of the colas? I saw a strawberry cough grow when his showed the same traits, some of them were pink even.


That's a Barneys farm sweet tooth. Don reckons it's light cleaching which it does kinda look like, but the fact that her mother did exactly the same and was feet from the light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

its weird its white and purple the purp i could understand with the cold were having but white aswell is just weird man.

chuck the pics up in the mj plant problems bit n see if anyone knows maybe? tho it doesnt look likie a nute problem really


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it looks quality.


----------



## brock (Jan 10, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> again, B&Q doesnt sell coco or cann nutes or pk13/14 and this was the cheapest place ive found so far so even though i paid £6 for delivery i saved about £9-10 on the original order so im still £4 up


B&Q does sell coco, it aint canna coco but its still coco and 2 bags for £10 is cheaper than anywere.

it doesnt sell pk13/14 because that is a specialist item and can only be sold in licensed hydroponic/growing shops.


----------



## brock (Jan 10, 2011)

lovely lovely lovely TTT.

the bitch in the last pics has some big pubes and shes frosted to fuck man.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2011)

brock said:


> lovely lovely lovely TTT.
> 
> the bitch in the last pics has some big pubes and shes frosted to fuck man.


Mwahaha, look at me thieving Don's recognition  Tis rather a gurt lush plant though, wouldn't mind that in my cupboard!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2011)

brock said:


> B&Q does sell coco, it aint canna coco but its still coco and 2 bags for £10 is cheaper than anywere.
> 
> it doesnt sell pk13/14 because that is a specialist item and can only be sold in licensed hydroponic/growing shops.


well im afraid they dont stock it in the 2 stores near me and im not going hunting all over the place for it


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, anyone think duras fallen into a disulfarum/ alcohol-induced coma? let us know how the experiment went mate!


----------



## brock (Jan 11, 2011)

you can keep the credit TTT lol, sorry Don for giving TTT the credit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

Lmao all good Brock man, ttts nugs were fine!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol, anyone think duras fallen into a disulfarum/ alcohol-induced coma? let us know how the experiment went mate!


i just fell outta bed at half 6 and christ i dont feel good, i spent the last cpl of days absolutely mangled. the experiment was a complete successs but i think im going to square up for a week or 2.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahaha, good work dura


----------



## rainz (Jan 12, 2011)

anyone got any experience with cheesewreck???


----------



## brock (Jan 12, 2011)

never heard of it, but i sure wanna smoke it know.

mates just got me so diesel, aint smoked it in ages so excited to have a blast on it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never tried diesel, whats the high like? one of my mates just got some stinky ol blue cheese, won't get to smoke any this week but I can't wait!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

I just have scrapings of this and that for tonight  Never mind, i have wages so i can go buy some for once. Been so broke i've been existing on milk, meal a day is all i can manage and that's instant noodles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

january is a bitch eh ttt.


----------



## amazingeviltom (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn i got a load of seeds off my seeded arjans#1... Around 4k. They grow alright too. I was gutted when they turned but someone said, life gives you lemons, so make lemonade, some people are so profound... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> january is a bitch eh ttt.


I've been broke since the middle of december 3 jobs be damned. Managed to grab a small amount of money and get some food shopping done prior to christmas but since then i've been working through the pasta cuboard. How depressing to have a cupboard for pasta. Got £400 of bills sitting on the door mat as well  I don't get to keep a penny of my wages unless i have a valid reason such as a bill. Fear i might have to budge a zip of this harvest.

Fish cakes pork scratchings and tyskie, living the good life, and watching millionaire matchmaker just to feel at ease in my lifestyle of plush extravagances 


How would you describe your ethnic origin? 

White
Black Caribbean
Black African
Black Other
Asian Indian
Asian Pakistani
Asian Bangladeshi
Asian Other
Mixed: White and Black Caribbean
Mixed: White and Black African
Mixed: White and Asian
Mixed: Other Mixed
Middle Eastern
Chinese
Other Ethnic Group
Prefer not to say

What the fuck happened to black white yellow?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

fuck man, you not got a new flatmate yet then i guess. aye probs not a bad idea to shift a bit. id be looking at filling the other bedroom..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

Got a spanish guy looking around tomorrow, but the debt is aside from that, my money situation is just plain fucked  I don't let it worry me though, what's the worst that can happen, i file bankruptcy  sounds like a win situation!

Very tempted to fill the other room though. just need to find a justification for having the money to rent it, my landlord is involved in my monetary situation, at present very much to my benefit, so i'd need to really pull the wool to maintain that benefit  so bloody tempting though, i could fit a pair of tents in there and still keep it a perfectly respectable office. Putting more thoughts into moving to canada though. I have a friend who went out there to ski a handful of years ago and he's still there visa be damned growing up a storm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

hahah im black and white me!! 

let them that want it off you worry about it ttt! get yourself over there man its awesome country, ive been twice its class. the popo catch ou smokin a doob n say put that out n smoke it somewhere else. !! what more do you need eh


----------



## rainz (Jan 12, 2011)

680quid in debt since christmas and this week im on the pasta with you mate not even a decent fuckin sauce to put on it just been caking it in butter lool


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah im black and white me!!
> 
> let them that want it off you worry about it ttt! get yourself over there man its awesome country, ive been twice its class. the popo catch ou smokin a doob n say put that out n smoke it somewhere else. !! what more do you need eh


Black and white fer the toon eh? 

Ironically that's exactly what happened with the english popo  we drove onto some random farmland because the view was amazing being summer, and sparked up, next thing we know a random old geezer jumps out of the hedge infront of the car and phones the police, they came over and gave us a tut tut and told us if we wanted to smoke weed to go to X and not on someones field  But yes, it's been my holiday/life destonation of choice for many many years, it just fits my personality down to the core. All about money though, always been about money, ent been properly abroad since i was 17, other than a week in amsterdam with 100 euro's

Never been a fan of pasta with butter, seem to be a minority, just plenty o' salt in the water for me


----------



## rainz (Jan 12, 2011)

I wish the coppers in london were like that, the last time i got pulled with a joint i got a very thorough strip search in the back of there van. I must say aswell ive spotted a community support officer smoking a FAT bifta lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha. I flat refused anything further than pockets and shoes. I told them that i had chucked the joint in the field after 1 drag and my pupils were (according to him) dilated due to getting fucked up the night before  His female colleague on the other hand was a bitch. Funnily enough on almost the exact same spot of road next to the field, same friend later crashed his car off the road down a hill with me driving behind, next thing you know same female copper turns up after another motorist called it in, and she larks off about "bet you were racing you mate eh" and well ha, yes, and i had raced on taking all the weed from his car with me. Win!


----------



## rainz (Jan 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha. I flat refused anything further than pockets and shoes. I told them that i had chucked the joint in the field after 1 drag and my pupils were (according to him) dilated due to getting fucked up the night before  His female colleague on the other hand was a bitch. Funnily enough on almost the exact same spot of road next to the field, same friend later crashed his car off the road down a hill with me driving behind, next thing you know same female copper turns up after another motorist called it in, and she larks off about "bet you were racing you mate eh" and well ha, yes, and i had raced on taking all the weed from his car with me. Win!


Its always the same coppers rand ere and there all complete bastard. I couldnt refuse cos the other option was down the nick and i didnt fancy that lol. GUTTED! just opened a letter and its the repair bill for my bike £533.70. Doesnt look like im gettin that back in a hurry lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

Embrace the woe with heavy bass  Fuck you neighbours! 

Just love this song and vid combo, oh to work with people like that, i just get a bunch of fucking vegetarians 

[youtube]3r26y--evIw[/youtube]


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got a wee burst of paranoia 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mj5m

skip to 13 mins. 

Basically police in bradford raided a garage because they had a heater in there for their guinea pigs. I'm running my grow in the garage at the minute as well, hope the pigs don't come ramming my door down!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 12, 2011)

fuck it im staying wasted till i drop or run outta cash


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2011)

There is a thread about that somewhere. From every indication they obtained no warrant and were depending on simply being.let onto the house, hence the phone call. Similar thing happened cus someone had their heating on in London, diplomatic immunity be darned the met raided tthe place anyway to just a huge amount of controversy, diplomatic protection and all.


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

mornin all, aaah well day 13 of 2011 and ive had 6 hours fucking work so far, its still properly dead for me, hope everythings cool for you lot, just had a look at my cheesewrecks before lights out im 10days into flowering and ive got pistils shooting out of everywhere, i really need to get my hands on a camera, ive been told that they should be ready after 8 or 9 weeks but just gota wait n see cos this is my first time growin em so wish me luck! lol


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

anybody know where i can get humboldt nutrients from in london?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> There is a thread about that somewhere. From every indication they obtained no warrant and were depending on simply being.let onto the house, hence the phone call. Similar thing happened cus someone had their heating on in London, diplomatic immunity be darned the met raided tthe place anyway to just a huge amount of controversy, diplomatic protection and all.


Yeh most people would be too shocked to see the pigs ramming their garage door down to ask to see the warrant, you would be more inclined to ask wtf they were doing (if you're not a grower). I'm wondering what sort of heater they had in there for it to be able to spot it in a single car garage. I suppose they were in bradford, much more likely to find a few grows there than where I live lol.

Hope it picks up for you rainz, for every dark night there is a brighter day. Might not be for a while that's all. Cheesewreck sounds like a wicked strain, cheese is always awesome and I've heard great things about trainwreck so you can't go wrong can you. Get yourself a camera when you can mate, I would love to see them and sure everyone else would.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

rainz said:


> anybody know where i can get humboldt nutrients from in london?


only place i found was ebay man, and an 8oz bottle was fuckin steep


----------



## brock (Jan 13, 2011)

it was N.Y.C.D a nice old-skool stoney weed.

iv got a blue cheese here, it all we can get in l'pool at the moment so when i different bud like diesel comes around it gets snatched up straight away, thats why my mate grabbed me one, the lad had 3 oz 1 1/2 hours later my mates getting the last 3 sacks.


----------



## brock (Jan 13, 2011)

iv got £370 rent, unplanned over draft fees (of i dont know how much and i dont know why because i am nor overdrawn, so im having it out with them wankers at the TSB on saturday), £117 council tax and a £125.89 phone bill (thats last months and this months phones been cut off for 3 weeks) all to pay  so when i get paid in 2 weeks i dont think i'll be seeing a penny.

nice to see that the TSB bump tax payers with random unplanned over draft fees, give false information over the phone and never really help you, they just take your money all the time! and thier boss has just took a 2 mil bouns, when the TSB is 41% owned by tax payers and the tax payers are fucking paying and struggling for that scrawny little twat to sit on his arse whatching his fat arse telly in his mansion, with all his cars and holidays!! what the nob should have done is repaid his 2 mil back into the tax payers accounts as a thank you and gesture of good will for sticking with them and helping them out throughout the recession. but that will never happen.

im with you down to pasta and noodles, the dogs living a better life than me.


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only place i found was ebay man, and an 8oz bottle was fuckin steep


Thanx don, good man


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

Brock - Go with barclays mate the most they have ever charged me was 8quid on a £400 overdraft. Look into seriously i changed to em when santander started robbing me mate.


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only place i found was ebay man, and an 8oz bottle was fuckin steep


Would you say that its worth getting the gravity or the snow storm? Ive got some cheesewrecks growing and i really want to reach 4 oz a plant, any advice would be great man, thanx


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha, feckin A, been working all day which was unplanned, and also lost my wallet which was unplanned, so by the time i had walked home i was starving so walked into a local delicatessan and asked if they had anything for free and they gave me a Pieminister pie  and then i found my wallet at home in my shorts. Whoo.

Damned glad i don't pay council tax! No way i could afford that but £125 phone bill :O i don't even begin to use up my alloted minutes and such, in fact not quite sure why i have it as i only use it once a week or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

rainz said:


> Would you say that its worth getting the gravity or the snow storm? Ive got some cheesewrecks growing and i really want to reach 4 oz a plant, any advice would be great man, thanx


 if your selling gravity is good as it adds weight but not so much volume. purple maxx is worth the money i reckon i use it 1-2 times a week up to bout week 5 as a foliar spray makes it last a lot longer. i just ordered the snow storm ultra which is whats in old purple maxx but they realised they could split it into 2. its poassium and some other stuff they dont tell people which is probably nowt. but apparently increases the oils and trich production. sticky icky icky!

ive been readin up today

cheesewreck, should be a good yeild from the wreck side i hit 3n a half ish on each of my trainwreck so theres every chance. how many you got under how much light?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2011)

grapefruit 12-12 from seed and hash bomb 12-12 from seed


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Cor, looks like a pretty good return on that hash bomb. I've an LSD that'll be going pretty much straight into 12/12 from seed, hopefully it'll do as good as that


----------



## rainz (Jan 14, 2011)

Don - Im doing 3 cheesewrecks atm, 2 under a 400 and 1 under a 250w hps in a different location. Ive got the 250 setup DWC, using vita link max nutes and hydrogen peroxide once a week. The 2 under the 400 are in a soil mix ( John innes no.2, perlite, sand and worm castings ). I wanted to try the humboldt gear on my soil girls to see if i can get results like i do in DWC. I am trying to get a cam, will try get some pics up soon. oh and i use Canna terra nutes on the soil girls.


----------



## rainz (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice 1 del, looking fat.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Well that's the sweet tooth dried and weighed  bit of a personal best. just shy of 8oz dry  should be a good month or so 

Normally i'd resize but mwhahaha


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2011)

hey tip top how long were you growing it to get that weight?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cor, looks like a pretty good return on that hash bomb. I've an LSD that'll be going pretty much straight into 12/12 from seed, hopefully it'll do as good as that


cant be bothered to veg , do all mine 12-12 from seed now


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

I stuck a clone in some rockwool, threw that in some shitty dirty DWC tub with barely working airstones and let it do it's thing  was vegged for about 3 weeks. The pheno i had was a stonker of a yeild both times. 

It's totally strain dependent though, the cheese in the same conditions is looking at hopefully 2 ounces.

Thinking 12/12 as i don't have room for a 3rd large plant wihtout adding my spare 400w, so am just gonna chuck a handful of clones down the back of the cab here and there.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

8oz nice one ttt bro


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol I won't even get 8oz off 2 plants vegged for 10 weeks, you dun great ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a really really good smoke, i've a new flatmate arriving in like 45 minutes and thought a hot bath would have sorted me out, i'm still smashed, oh dear. Funny flavour though, a pot pouri nature to it. Found a couple of not quite viable seeds in already though so maybe not an ideal plant to mother. Got a BF LSD germinating, see what his other gear is like, i've heard lots of controversy over the farm.

The scales do state "NOT LEGAL FOR TRADE" on them  but i don't see how they could be too far out, i'll certainly need all 3 1.5L mason jars for it


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys how's it going??? hope everyone's good?

ttt she's looking lovely mate!!!

i'm after a little info if any1 has any on a strain called pr1 it was or is a clone only strain that was doing the rounds and i've got seeds of it crossed with nl, they're old seeds now but i'm gonna give them a try in a couple of weeks after our next inspection, it's typical i germd some dp blueberry a few days ago and potted them up last night so gotta wait for now as i can't set the big tents up just yet, any1 tried the pr1? just wondering what to expect? the northern lights puts my mind at ease a little but not knowing what the pr1 plays on my mind because with the luck i've been having don't want to start them and find out they'll need to flower for an eternity lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry drags dont know that one but glad 2 see ur back up and running  good luck with the grow 

Las


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry drags dont know that one but glad 2 see ur back up and running  good luck with the grow
> 
> Las


cheers las i been off the grid for the most part the last few weeks mate making sure alls good before getting going again, i even been using my old lappy etc just in case the worst happened but everythings calmed down now and i even apologised to the neighbours i fell out with and they're happy for us to get along and stop fighting, so i thought i'd start up small again and just grow for my percy it's keeping the misses happy at the same time, she wasn't happy with my 6 x 600w plan, i got up to 3 before she stated getting upset and after the recent stress i agreed to calm down and keep it small lol so i'm off again. i been looking in on you mate and gotta say i'm impressed with the scrogs i was showing the misses and she said can't you grow plants like that babe they're smaller than yours and look much better lol so i might be picking your brains in future mate about working those branches under the screen and getting the bucket of buds as the misses calls it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheers dragon.

My lesson for the week. Do not build computers for people you do not know. They just end up to be twats who'll break them an make you spend your weekend making it all tickedyboo for him. Grr. I'm getting drunk!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> cheers las i been off the grid for the most part the last few weeks mate making sure alls good before getting going again, i even been using my old lappy etc just in case the worst happened but everythings calmed down now and i even apologised to the neighbours i fell out with and they're happy for us to get along and stop fighting, so i thought i'd start up small again and just grow for my percy it's keeping the misses happy at the same time, she wasn't happy with my 6 x 600w plan, i got up to 3 before she stated getting upset and after the recent stress i agreed to calm down and keep it small lol so i'm off again. i been looking in on you mate and gotta say i'm impressed with the scrogs i was showing the misses and she said can't you grow plants like that babe they're smaller than yours and look much better lol so i might be picking your brains in future mate about working those branches under the screen and getting the bucket of buds as the misses calls it lol


cheers drags thats the 3rd rui-ers misses thats commented on my mini scrog beast. hopefully around 3 months time i should be under way with 4x of em in my 1m tent  flowering hopefully before it gets to warm


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2011)

orange bud and mekong high 12-12 from seed 2 weeks old.............


----------



## whitewidow2 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a few questions uk growers...

Im considering a budbox with 4 x 600w air cooled lights - im just wondering how many amps each bulb and ballast will draw?

I have a 30amp circuit in my bedroom

Also on a detection note... Is it ok to have a grow tent in your bedroom - are they detectable by helicopters or do you need to insulate them?

Many thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Amps = wattage / voltage

amps = 600 / 240 (or whatever it is i forget )

Then multiply for number of lights. Take into account the type (gauge?) of wiring used between the breaker and the ballasts. The fuse may be able to handle it but the wiring might not be up for that kind of work.

As to helicopters, well a guy recently had his house "raided" after a helicopter spoted a guinea pig heater in the garage, so i am left wondering on the capabilities. The story however seemed to make out that it was all consentual and no warrant had been obtained. Basically if they do spot it they may try and just talk their way in. If they have a warrant, you'll know damned well about it before you know what's hit you, if they don't, just tell em to bugger off ya land!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 14, 2011)

thats the pic of it from the daily mirror website


----------



## zedragon (Jan 14, 2011)

Another uk grower checking in, been a long time since i was on riu last.
Theres some really sweet grows in this thread


----------



## dura72 (Jan 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> orange bud and mekong high 12-12 from seed 2 weeks old.............


i just grew out 6 orange bud(soil) and although my yeild wasnt great( due to me being a tight cunt and not buying new bulbs as well as being a fuckin forgetful and lazy alcoholic bastard with a coke problem), the end result was beautiful(not a word u hear mant scotsmen use(try sayin it in scots/ heavy glasgow accent and you'll understand why). the buds were big , sticky and the smell of orange and lemon was the nicest i have Ever smelled. best of luck del.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol admittance is the first step to recovery dura... not that we want to recover from all of our bad habits eh?

Do any of you guys insulate your grow tents in your bedrooms? - is there any need? Can the helicopters spot a grow this way or do other precautions need to be taken?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just grew out 6 orange bud(soil) and although my yeild wasnt great( due to me being a tight cunt and not buying new bulbs as well as being a fuckin forgetful and lazy alcoholic bastard with a coke problem), the end result was beautiful(not a word u hear mant scotsmen use(try sayin it in scots/ heavy glasgow accent and you'll understand why). the buds were big , sticky and the smell of orange and lemon was the nicest i have Ever smelled. best of luck del.


cheers dura, cant beat something a bit bomb proof to grow, and on that note grapefruit is looking a hardy plant so far, other plants have suffered fungus gnats, rust and other probs but the grapefruit is green and healthy so far and now starting to flower..


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2011)

whitewidow2 said:


> Lol admittance is the first step to recovery dura... not that we want to recover from all of our bad habits eh?
> 
> Do any of you guys insulate your grow tents in your bedrooms? - is there any need? Can the helicopters spot a grow this way or do other precautions need to be taken?


ive never bothered with insulation as my main grow is a room that already has a hot water tank so it'd probably be waste of time. i just play the hope game, no one round my area has been busted by the chopper squad. i think becoz its so expensive they only really use it in the larger cities and its more of a propaganda weapon than a realistic threat....... i maybe wrong though!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

run your lights through the day theres little need for the pork chopper to have the heat seeking cam on for chasing people in daylight


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have smoked weed for near 20 years now, and i would never pay 350 for a ounce of shyt, slap the dealer and take it off him...tyke........


----------



## whitewidow2 (Jan 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive never bothered with insulation as my main grow is a room that already has a hot water tank so it'd probably be waste of time. i just play the hope game, no one round my area has been busted by the chopper squad. i think becoz its so expensive they only really use it in the larger cities and its more of a propaganda weapon than a realistic threat....... i maybe wrong though!!


Yeah i am running my lights during the day, considering insulating the whole room from top to bottom - just for peace of mind if nothing else

The problem is... im no joiner


----------



## mrgreen69 (Jan 15, 2011)

i run my lights during the night and off during the day for temp reasons. i dont insulate the roof or anything and have not been captured by the pigs yet. i will how ever soon be insulating the roof as i am due to set up more rooms.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2011)

really depends how hot your external walls get doesnt it, or if you vent out and they see the exhaust, not like they can see through walls........


----------



## kana (Jan 15, 2011)

hey ppl, if anyone has grown diesel ryder before in the uk check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/399418-joint-doctors-diesel-ryder-250w.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

i actually vent into the cavity wall of my house, no problems yet. loft is converted so insulations not needed. my temps in the winter peak at 23-24 in cooltubes. most people have their heating higher than that.


----------



## brock (Jan 15, 2011)

rainz said:


> Brock - Go with barclays mate the most they have ever charged me was 8quid on a £400 overdraft. Look into seriously i changed to em when santander started robbing me mate.


sound man thanks ill look into that.



tip top toker said:


> Haha, feckin A, been working all day which was unplanned, and also lost my wallet which was unplanned, so by the time i had walked home i was starving so walked into a local delicatessan and asked if they had anything for free and they gave me a Pieminister pie  and then i found my wallet at home in my shorts. Whoo.
> 
> Damned glad i don't pay council tax! No way i could afford that but £125 phone bill :O i don't even begin to use up my alloted minutes and such, in fact not quite sure why i have it as i only use it once a week or so


sounded like a bad day man, i might start going to places asking for free stuff lol.

i think its because i was in amsterdam for a week and people were ringing and texting.


might be getting an import at 5


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 15, 2011)

Turned my heater off now because of that fucking news report lol. Already started purpling as well. 

Import from where brock? The Dam ?? 

Quick picture of my week 7 super lemon haze
View attachment 1383292


----------



## brock (Jan 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Turned my heater off now because of that fucking news report lol. Already started purpling as well.
> 
> Import from where brock? The Dam ??
> 
> ...


yeps amnesia haze from homegrown fantasy, had a little teaser before its available as from tomorrow.

your plant is coming along nicely there man


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh man, my mate said when he tried the amnesia haze in the dam it was just too much, had to have a 2 hour break lol. 

Cheers mate


----------



## brock (Jan 15, 2011)

its a belter merch!!! and homegrown fantasy know thier shit everything they grow is organic and most of thier bud is grown outdoors.

but it does whack you, its abit of a creeper but when its got you its got you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

................


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 16, 2011)

broken link Don!


----------



## brock (Jan 16, 2011)

sent the missus out allday, walked the dog, cleaned the flat , watching the simpsons, smoking ciggys and whating for the all important phone call to say you can come and get the ammo haze.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 16, 2011)

"today ... was a good day" is what you will be thinking later on, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus, who on earth figured i would.be a.good.person to learn English from, especially when I'm stoned haha. Poor fellow


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 16, 2011)

hey whitewidow if ya really worried about insulating just do the window as the walls won't glow from the heat just the window, it's easy to do and will only take a few mins


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2011)

hey guys, just switching from b and q compost to coco cause im fed up with fungus gnats, just going to use it like compost, got hesi feed, anything bad i should know about using it?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't compact your coco down too much, its got pretty awesome water retention as is. Make sure you mix in some perlite/ vercumulite as well. Other than that, it's a very forgiving medium


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Don't compact your coco down too much, its got pretty awesome water retention as is. Make sure you mix in some perlite/ vercumulite as well. Other than that, it's a very forgiving medium


cheers man, just potted 6 small grapefruits and a cheese up, just a bit nervous for my ladies, doesnt need watering more often than soil then?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2011)

what exactly are the benefits/drawbacks of coco compared to soil?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers man, just potted 6 small grapefruits and a cheese up, just a bit nervous for my ladies, doesnt need watering more often than soil then?


I couldn't really give a proper comparison since the first time I tried soil I may as well of just put them in a jar of water. You know the old trick though, lift the pot, if it's light then give them a little water. 

@ Dura just got this from a hydro shop 

"It's a bi-product of the coconut tree. Coconut husk is processed to produce fibrous material for use as a growing medium. Coco coir is a proven best alternative to any growing medium. Its use as a growing medium outperforms any other medium used for growing vegetables, ornamentals and tree plants. Its soft structure promotes easy root penetration and healthy growth. Coco coir is 100% environmentally friendly. It is a renewable resource that is consistent in quality. Coco coir has the best physical and chemical properties to promote better plant growth."

I can definitely vouch for the root system, can't wait post a picture of my rootball. When I transplanted, it was almost solid. Think that's partly down to rhizotonic though, that stuff is the shit.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 16, 2011)

mmmmm, mite give it a wee try in a week or two.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 16, 2011)

Got a drying question for everyone. Would it be alright to dry my buds in my tent just with my fan and scrubber on? What does the ambient temp need to be for a decent drying process?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Got a drying question for everyone. Would it be alright to dry my buds in my tent just with my fan and scrubber on? What does the ambient temp need to be for a decent drying process?


i do it with mine and keep it around 70-75........


----------



## brock (Jan 16, 2011)

sorted it, just need to upload the pic.

this shit is good man


----------



## brock (Jan 16, 2011)

and here were go.....

homegrown fantasies amnesia haze



it was all big fat buds, but i had to compact it abit so i could stash it in my pocket.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like some top bud brock, how much did you get? / pay?


----------



## brock (Jan 16, 2011)

oz 180


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

not bad bro they would want 240-250 down here  looks funky bro, enjoy  just going out for a lemon haze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> what exactly are the benefits/drawbacks of coco compared to soil?


 only couple of drawbacks are the price and you should never water coco with just water. youll kill off the micro organisms you build up over time.

apart from that everything about coco is beetter, from its easier to clean up than mud to the root growth, i dont really use anything other than cannazyme to break down dead root cos i re use the coco, but the roots compared to soil are incredibley more developed with more air to them. 

a bit of perlight in your mix and youll be watering every couple of days like soil.



looks like some beezer ganj there brock!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2011)

coco is cheaper than compost, cost me 25 for over 300 litres after water


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

cool man, i only ever bother with the canna stuff


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool man, i only ever bother with the canna stuff


i was going to but didnt want loads of stuff being seen coming in so got the compressed 5 kilo blocks,seems ok so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

ah right. my local shop gives you a big black bag to stick nit in when you leave the shop its sweet. could be owt then.

i know westy tried the compressed blocks and had no bother. must be a reet twat expanding it though? bath full of coco doesnt sound great


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah right. my local shop gives you a big black bag to stick nit in when you leave the shop its sweet. could be owt then.
> 
> i know westy tried the compressed blocks and had no bother. must be a reet twat expanding it though? bath full of coco doesnt sound great


yeah my mrs didnt like it to much, she was having a soak at the time, made her hair shine though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao i can see it now, its a new brown bathbomb frolm lush luv honest


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

howdy peoples 

always fancied a go at coco but if im gonna av to get a ec,ph pen and keep checks on the readings etc then why not go straight to hydro? seems like a go between from soil to hydro? grown properly in coco is there any real advantages like the way some say organic soil weed grown right taste best or that hydro yields and is faster for growth.

this headband i read people talking about is it not a clone-only from the states? i thought reserva privada where the only people to sell seeds of headband and i think its pretty fair away from the real clone-only strain could be wrong tho ive never grown or smoked it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't used my ec pen since I bought it


----------



## del66666 (Jan 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I haven't used my ec pen since I bought it


whats ec and ph ?.......................


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

i wouldnt trust myself without them, so dus coco also act as a buffer like soil concerning p.h? or are you testing the once or twice noing what ur nutes n water readings are then just not bothering again?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> always fancied a go at coco but if im gonna av to get a ec,ph pen and keep checks on the readings etc then why not go straight to hydro? seems like a go between from soil to hydro? grown properly in coco is there any real advantages like the way some say organic soil weed grown right taste best or that hydro yields and is faster for growth.
> 
> this headband i read people talking about is it not a clone-only from the states? i thought reserva privada where the only people to sell seeds of headband and i think its pretty fair away from the real clone-only strain could be wrong tho ive never grown or smoked it.


got the HB so have a few other peeps on here  dna genetics



tip top toker said:


> I haven't used my ec pen since I bought it


impressed ttt with what u do bro if ur hydro without 



del66666 said:


> whats ec and ph ?.......................


both measurements, EC is how strong ur nutes are and ph is how acidic or alkaline the water is



sambo020482 said:


> i wouldnt trust myself without them, so dus coco also act as a buffer like soil concerning p.h? or are you testing the once or twice noing what ur nutes n water readings are then just not bothering again?


its fairly easy bro, just mesure up ur nutes, ph down and feed like compost  a lot of folks dont use ec/ph pens but get good results, personaly i think the ph is one of the most important bits, but people like ttt/westy/donny show me different


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers las 

yeah i no lots dont use the ec/ph pens and have amazing plants still, its just the trying something new and im fucking useless at most things lol am bored with soil tho and finally bout to start my OWN fing again 

http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems/4-pod.htm i keep looking at this hydro system i actually brought it bout 6yrs ago when i didnt have a clue lol i didnt even no how to germ a seed then so obviously it was a complete fuck up i didnt even get as far as the seeds germinating lol still ya live n learn.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

lmao its like the atami wilma but flood and drain not dripper. i have a 4 berth wilma, she might re surface one day as i'm sure i'll make a return to the coco at some point. i've got that dwc bubbler as well lmao. i've already got knats from the homebase soil  got some pest strips on the way and gonna order some neem oil to feed in the soil


----------



## del66666 (Jan 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmao its like the atami wilma but flood and drain not dripper. i have a 4 berth wilma, she might re surface one day as i'm sure i'll make a return to the coco at some point. i've got that dwc bubbler as well lmao. i've already got knats from the homebase soil  got some pest strips on the way and gonna order some neem oil to feed in the soil


gnat off works pretty good.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

ey up sambo man! if your going hydro the pens and meters are a must but if not n just doing coco in pots then i wouldnt bother with them. their not necessary. im going to kick off my autopots soon and im thinking i might need a pen for the res but then again i figure that what ive got in my bottles of feed will be the same as having it in a res so ill probably not bother then either.

you get my rep a while back man?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ey up sambo man! if your going hydro the pens and meters are a must but if not n just doing coco in pots then i wouldnt bother with them. their not necessary. im going to kick off my autopots soon and im thinking i might need a pen for the res but then again i figure that what ive got in my bottles of feed will be the same as having it in a res so ill probably not bother then either.
> 
> you get my rep a while back man?


alrite Don lovely plants i see a few pages back, im all good hada argument with the missus fri night n just fucked off n got mashed 12e's n a henry of white later i returned lol very naughty but aint done it in a long time. only just starting to feel normal again tho.

yeah im gonna get the pens i wouldnt trust meself with em m8 lol 

did i get rep? dunno aint got a clue bout all that all i do is pick every1's brain and still make stupid mistakes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

ahh well does you good to blow off some steam every now n then man. bet you felt grand after that lot hehe 

yeah i repped you a whiloe back, when you hit my rollitup scroll right down. anyway ill pm you instead haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't have a ph pen for the first 7 weeks of flower and the buds were lacking big style, when I measure it, my ph was 7.8/7.9 lol so it's no wonder. Got it sorted and they've already started to pick up thankfully.

Haha, fucking hell, shows what the pills have come to, you have to take 12 to get a good buzz. Guessing you didn't sleep for a couple of days?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I didn't have a ph pen for the first 7 weeks of flower and the buds were lacking big style, when I measure it, my ph was 7.8/7.9 lol so it's no wonder. Got it sorted and they've already started to pick up thankfully.
> 
> Haha, fucking hell, shows what the pills have come to, you have to take 12 to get a good buzz. Guessing you didn't sleep for a couple of days?


they were actually really good wow its just the monster in me when it gets awoken i go abit mental lmao started early fri night didnt finish till 4pm sat was wasted m8, they were actually £40 4 ten cause they were suppose to be proper nice and gotta say for once it werent bullshit they were nice dancy,happy,eurphoric buzz would even go as far too say that they probably had some real mdma in them lmao

coke was shitty 100 n hen tho n you get what ya pay for i wanted some shiny for 180s but me m8 just about profit the dick and would only get me the 100 shit.

still not proud of me actions felt proper scummy getting home sat n thinking to meself ''how old are you dickhead'' nevermind such is life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

sometimes going on the wreck is needed sambo. i have a hard time getting through life without the odd write off


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't bother with EC. My nuterients are from a company that quite obviously intend to continue making sales thus making money, so i read the instructions on the bottle and that's that. I see taking ec readings as being awfully pedantic, i think the people that do this are the ones that tend to their plants, check the reseroirs and such every 25 mnutes. I throw the nutes in and don't touch it again till the bastards empty


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

i'm not as pedantic as that, just set the nutes ec ph and then check the res every few days, well i was lmao. soon come lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

few snaps from inside the tent


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2011)

Who's that badboy in the second pic?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

thats the DOG kush ( headband x OG Kush )

heres the other one


----------



## del66666 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow man that some mighty fine looking bud.....


----------



## kana (Jan 17, 2011)

yo ppl! i was thinking of buying the dr90 and using a 600w, i do not know much about extractor fans etc, in my current tent which is a dr60 i use a 250hps with a fan blowing directly on it, i leave the tent door open to let heat escape and have had no problems in my grows so far, do you think i will have heat problems if i use this same method with the dr90 and a 600w hps? would appreciate the help, thanks


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

kana said:


> yo ppl! i was thinking of buying the dr90 and using a 600w, i do not know much about extractor fans etc, in my current tent which is a dr60 i use a 250hps with a fan blowing directly on it, i leave the tent door open to let heat escape and have had no problems in my grows so far, do you think i will have heat problems if i use this same method with the dr90 and a 600w hps? would appreciate the help, thanks


i use the dr120 with a 600hps at times and i definetly need extraction to keep the temps down, those 600's throw a fuckin lotta heat out mate, i'd definetly advise gettin an extractor.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2011)

When i open up my cabinet door while tending the plants, just a few minutes with my head in the cupboard and i start to sweat and get rather hot


----------



## kana (Jan 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i use the dr120 with a 600hps at times and i definetly need extraction to keep the temps down, those 600's throw a fuckin lotta heat out mate, i'd definetly advise gettin an extractor.


thanks m8, well i dont know much about extractors, what extractor should i get, and where in the tent do you install them?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 17, 2011)

Look at the trichs on that DOG kush! man, you're gonna get some insane trim off her. 

I use a 600W in my DR80 with a 5" inline fan pulling through a cooltube and the temps are fine. I only have it set on 400W atm but when I put it onto 600 for a couple days it was fine. 

You can install it in the tent or outside of it and just use ducting to the cooltube/ carbon filter. Just remember, pulling air out is much more effecting that pushing it out.


----------



## kana (Jan 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Look at the trichs on that DOG kush! man, you're gonna get some insane trim off her.
> 
> I use a 600W in my DR80 with a 5" inline fan pulling through a cooltube and the temps are fine. I only have it set on 400W atm but when I put it onto 600 for a couple days it was fine.
> 
> You can install it in the tent or outside of it and just use ducting to the cooltube/ carbon filter. Just remember, pulling air out is much more effecting that pushing it out.


yeah wow grow, my setup will be probably the same as urs, where did u get ur 5" inline fan and cooltube from? also i have no idea as to how to install all of this, if you could send me a picture that should help! thanks


----------



## kana (Jan 17, 2011)

now im thinking of just getting a 400w lumatek dimmable ballast to save me having to purchase the other equipment needed if i was to get the 600w?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

u might as well get the 600w dimmable then its dimmable to 400 and 250, 3x ballasts in one. if its 2 hot u can turn it down. depends on ur setup, extractor fans etc. good luck


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u might as well get the 600w dimmable then its dimmable to 400 and 250, 3x ballasts in one. if its 2 hot u can turn it down. depends on ur setup, extractor fans etc. good luck


how much do them lights cost las? are they expensive? sounds like a good idea.


----------



## kana (Jan 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u might as well get the 600w dimmable then its dimmable to 400 and 250, 3x ballasts in one. if its 2 hot u can turn it down. depends on ur setup, extractor fans etc. good luck


you read my mind las fingerez!, thats exactly what im going to do, it wont cost much extra and this way i can see what happens and experiment! thanks ppl


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.greenspirit-hydroponics.com/lumatek-dimmable-ballast-600-watt-5-inch-cool-tube-kit?___store=default
thats a link for a full dimmable/cool tube set up. there are cheaper options though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

why would you want to dim your light? crank it and extract the heat.


----------



## tommy hilfiger (Jan 17, 2011)

question to UK GROWERS
when walking into homebase and b & q or any other kind of store like that.....what soil and nutrients am i looking for?

answers appreciated

(budget not an issue, i want to grow organically aswell)


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! good to find a UK thread 
I want to buy a kessil H150 but cant seem to find them anywhere! Anyone got one? 
I'm a complete newb to growing so forgive me for asking, but other than having to buy the 2 pin adapter thing for the plug, would I have any problems using one I'd bought from the US? 

Also I'm gonna do soil grow, do homebase & B&Q sell all the soil mixes & nutrients needed? Thought Id have to take a trip to some big city hydro store for all that sh*t.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheese? Blue on the right and a half decent UK cross of some sort.

i just brought a bag of westlands multi purpose with added john innes from homebase. i used it before but u will need some nutes buy the time ur into flowering. get some perlite though to help with draining. not sure if its 100% organic. bio-bizz is but u cant get that from hombase or bnq and its double the price. avoid the cheep stuff, can have bugs in it, cheep for a reason lmao. good luck lads, 1st time???


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

i just use miracle gro soil from b n q but sum ppl dont like it coz its already got built in nutes, as for basic nutrients i would say u really need to be more targeted towards cannabis specific nutrients as oppossed to some generic stuff from b n q, i use bio bizz stuff thats easily, and safely , purchased from the net. bout a tenner a litre .i only use bio grow for vegging and bio bloom for flowering , 1 of each will get you through and entire grow with 5 or 6 plants no bother. i also use a bit of treacle later on in flowering. cheap and fuckin easy just like the birds i shag.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuckin temp problem, bastards peaked at 47c yesterday so i opened a window fuckers were still at 37 today. plants look fuckin shitty all drooped to fuck, think i'm gonna have to drop my lights down to 800watts instead of 1200, ah fuckin HATE reducing light ouput. get the fuckin snow back, the outside ambient temps are fuckin too high.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just use miracle gro soil from b n q but sum ppl dont like it coz its already got built in nutes, as for basic nutrients i would say u really need to be more targeted towards cannabis specific nutrients as oppossed to some generic stuff from b n q, i use bio bizz stuff thats easily, and safely , purchased from the net. bout a tenner a litre .i only use bio grow for vegging and bio bloom for flowering , 1 of each will get you through and entire grow with 5 or 6 plants no bother. i also use a bit of treacle later on in flowering. cheap and fuckin easy just like the birds i shag.


yep i used the standard bnq compost the 1st time with bio-bizz nutes and didnt go wrong 

how u doing dura bro, hows the sober mission going?


----------



## tommy hilfiger (Jan 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just use miracle gro soil from b n q but sum ppl dont like it coz its already got built in nutes, as for basic nutrients i would say u really need to be more targeted towards cannabis specific nutrients as oppossed to some generic stuff from b n q, i use bio bizz stuff thats easily, and safely , purchased from the net. bout a tenner a litre .i only use bio grow for vegging and bio bloom for flowering , 1 of each will get you through and entire grow with 5 or 6 plants no bother. i also use a bit of treacle later on in flowering. cheap and fuckin easy just like the birds i shag.


cheers mate that helped alot.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 17, 2011)

kana said:


> yeah wow grow, my setup will be probably the same as urs, where did u get ur 5" inline fan and cooltube from? also i have no idea as to how to install all of this, if you could send me a picture that should help! thanks


I got all my stuff from ebay, worked out cheaper than buying all from one shop. Just google UK hydroponics and look for 125mm fans and carbon filters. 

The cooltubes/ air cooled hoods don't come with fans, you only really need one fan for your hood and carbon filter unless your running multiple hoods with 1000's of watts. 

You will need to buy some aluminium ducting, also available on ebay or any hydro shop and you can use clips or duct tape to attach it all together. 

A very common setup is to have your carbon filter attached to your cooltube which is attached to your fan and then out of the tent. The fan sucks the air through the filter out of the tent (creating a negative pressure which is what you need) and also sucks the hot air away from the bulb and out of the tent.

my setup


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 17, 2011)

kana said:


> yeah wow grow, my setup will be probably the same as urs, where did u get ur 5" inline fan and cooltube from? also i have no idea as to how to install all of this, if you could send me a picture that should help! thanks





dura72 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuckin temp problem, bastards peaked at 47c yesterday so i opened a window fuckers were still at 37 today. plants look fuckin shitty all drooped to fuck, think i'm gonna have to drop my lights down to 800watts instead of 1200, ah fuckin HATE reducing light ouput. get the fuckin snow back, the outside ambient temps are fuckin too high.


Sell some of your crop and get another fan???


----------



## brock (Jan 17, 2011)

nice cheds las


----------



## brock (Jan 17, 2011)

put some amnesia in the freezer before and put it through the crystal catcher and that shit is cover. Looks like il get abit of ammo haze hash =D


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just use miracle gro soil from b n q but sum ppl dont like it coz its already got built in nutes, as for basic nutrients i would say u really need to be more targeted towards cannabis specific nutrients as oppossed to some generic stuff from b n q, i use bio bizz stuff thats easily, and safely , purchased from the net. bout a tenner a litre .i only use bio grow for vegging and bio bloom for flowering , 1 of each will get you through and entire grow with 5 or 6 plants no bother. i also use a bit of treacle later on in flowering. cheap and fuckin easy just like the birds i shag.


hahaha cheers dura


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2011)

Im sure you guys must have a hydroponic shop near you ? I have like 4 in 7 mile radius lol . Picked up some goldlabel special mix seems to be the dogs nuts i will let you now how it goes . Peace out uk growers !


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Im sure you guys must have a hydroponic shop near you ? I have like 4 in 7 mile radius lol . Picked up some goldlabel special mix seems to be the dogs nuts i will let you now how it goes . Peace out uk growers !


theres hydro shops everyfuckinwhere m8 lol supply n demand if every1s gonna grow then people will sell lol i got 3 within a 3mile radius n most good online shops will deliver the next day, theres no excuse with all this information online and all the equipment available legally whats the point paying top dollar for shit weed thats being sold on the streets.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2011)

I know its mad mate if you wanna grow weed these days all you have to do is walk around the corner my hydroponic shop is litrelly a five min walk lol IM NOT COMPLAINING LOL :d


----------



## Thestinker (Jan 17, 2011)

any of you guys managed to grab sum white cheese cuttings? heard its going around just curoius what its like any 1 grown out this strain?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2011)

White cheese ? Sounds intresting got to be onest my strain knowledge is pritty good but i havnt eard of that one mate sorry.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah ive researched a shitload of strains and never heard of white cheese clone-only or seed??? couple of times ive got freebies with my seeds from attitude then lost them in my grow room and totally forgot what strain they are lol thats when the strain name decideing comes into play lol


----------



## krane (Jan 17, 2011)

what shop do you guys use online? I'm wanting a tent setup and this site seems good, cant find any problems when researching it, but still aint sure... http://www.thegrowersshop.co.uk/ thanks peep..... keep smoking toking and joking.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Tents-353/

or 

http://www.growell.co.uk/

these are two of the biggest ive used both with no probs, never heard of yours tho? although im shore it cool there plenty out there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

something smells funny round here.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

i agree with sambo, those are the guys that i use, although ive used ebay a few times too.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

how u doing dura bro, hows the sober mission going?[/QUOTE]

@las
fuckin murder mate ive been on it 4 too long this time and comin off its 'orrible. im jittery, jingly and jumpy. fuckin skin feels painful to touch and ive got fuckin insomnia to boot....looks like a tough week ahead. i promised i'd stay off it till at least the weekend but i may just leave it till next week sumtime.....although i cld really do with a few months away from it. my kidneys were that bad i cldnt even get outta bed for around a day and a half.......isnt alcoholism a wonderful thing!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Sell some of your crop and get another fan???


 i dont really think that would help much, i gotta feelin that a few other kinda tweeks with the room set up would be more beneficial but i'm gonna give it a week and if i cant stabilise temps im gonna have to buy/acquire another fan.....i fuckin hate payin for shit other than booze.....i ABSOLUTELY fuckin hate it..... ah'll run around with my trainers hangin off my feet but sit in the pub all day drinkin malt whisky or brandy and smoking embassy filter fags......now thats scottish thru and thru!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 17, 2011)

spike milligans 'hitler and my part in his downfall' is on tcm just now......fuckin genius


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> something smells funny round here.


just how funny you reckon it smells?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

johny vegas funny


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2011)

thats pretty smelly mate


----------



## kana (Jan 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I got all my stuff from ebay, worked out cheaper than buying all from one shop. Just google UK hydroponics and look for 125mm fans and carbon filters.
> 
> The cooltubes/ air cooled hoods don't come with fans, you only really need one fan for your hood and carbon filter unless your running multiple hoods with 1000's of watts.
> 
> ...


thanks alot WOWgrow!! appreciate the help! i will buy them once the next paycheck comes in, ive ordered the dr90 and the lumatek 600w dimmable ballast, as soon as everything comes will try out each setting and see what the heats like, also is it it just me or do most people have little black fruit flies which just turn up in their tent? i had them in my previous grow they didnt cause any problems, but there here again


----------



## krane (Jan 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Tents-353/
> 
> or
> 
> ...


ta mate, yeah im not sure cos no one knows bout it, so may be a scam site that comes up for like 2months, takes your money then disappears... stingy bastards


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 18, 2011)

kana said:


> thanks alot WOWgrow!! appreciate the help! i will buy them once the next paycheck comes in, ive ordered the dr90 and the lumatek 600w dimmable ballast, as soon as everything comes will try out each setting and see what the heats like, also is it it just me or do most people have little black fruit flies which just turn up in their tent? i had them in my previous grow they didnt cause any problems, but there here again


No problem mate, I remembered when I first came here I was wondering the same stuff as well. 

Those fucking fruit flies are all over my house lol, I kill at least twenty a day!

EDIT: Just killed one.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> No problem mate, I remembered when I first came here I was wondering the same stuff as well.
> 
> Those fucking fruit flies are all over my house lol, I kill at least twenty a day!
> 
> EDIT: Just killed one.


fruit flys are they the same as thrips? i had problems with them until i got some predetor mites, they come in sachets n you hang them on ya plants or end of the pots is funny cause the thrips wouldnt go near me plants once i had them and they aint no big ladybirds or what i was expecting just looks like sawdust when ya open a sachet.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2011)

fruit flies , you sure they arent gnats?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

probs gnats from the soil/compost??????


----------



## tommy hilfiger (Jan 18, 2011)

if i use soil is there always a possiblity to get gnats?>


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> probs gnats from the soil/compost??????





del66666 said:


> fruit flies , you sure they arent gnats?


Yeh they are, I had fricking tonnes of them when I used some MG compost last year. 

Luckily I don't have any in my tent. Touch wood.

@ tommy

I think so yeh, don't think you can get them from coco?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

canna coco is treated well so theres no bugs it says on the website and well i've not seen any in a good few bags 

i've got gnats from the cheeper soil, didnt get any with the bio-bizz. not saying that bio-bizz is 100% clean but i thought it was better  i'll let u know about the westlands compost from homebase i got yesterday, just repotted my girls


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 18, 2011)

When I started my grow I was reading Uncle Ben's preaching about leaving all the leaves on the plant etc and I did.

View attachment 1389358

That line where you can't see the rest of the bud, there is barely anything under there. I think the veg is too thick for the light to penetrate? What do you guys think? I should've lollipoped the bottom third?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 18, 2011)

You need to delete some space las so I can reply! haha


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

sorted bro lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> When I started my grow I was reading Uncle Ben's preaching about leaving all the leaves on the plant etc and I did.
> 
> View attachment 1389358
> 
> That line where you can't see the rest of the bud, there is barely anything under there. I think the veg is too thick for the light to penetrate? What do you guys think? I should've lollipoped the bottom third?


uncle ben is only good for rice mate


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2011)

found out ma temp probs...had forgotten to turn the light timer on...the fans were goin off at nite and the poor little buggers were gettin 1200watt of hps with no extraction or even air movement.
what a fuckin bellend???????????


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> canna coco is treated well so theres no bugs it says on the website and well i've not seen any in a good few bags
> 
> i've got gnats from the cheeper soil, didnt get any with the bio-bizz. not saying that bio-bizz is 100% clean but i thought it was better  i'll let u know about the westlands compost from homebase i got yesterday, just repotted my girls


ive used westlands, i dont use now cause has fungus gnats.........


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

nice  cheers for heads up i'll get some stuff now lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, you live an learn las. 

Anyone know where mr west has gone? Ain't seen him around for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

hes about lad. just parkin his car


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Rumor has it, he's kickin round the cheese thread


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 19, 2011)

todays a good day.

got me happy head on now lol


----------



## kana (Jan 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> probs gnats from the soil/compost??????


yeah it must be, they came from the soil, are they something to be worried about?,


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

i've got some pest strips and gonna order some neem oil, hopefully that should keep them at bay?


----------



## kana (Jan 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've got some pest strips and gonna order some neem oil, hopefully that should keep them at bay?


i think im gonna have to get some pest strips, there really annoying especially when it comes to watering they just all start flying everywhere


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

only cheep of ebay


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2011)

kana said:


> yeah it must be, they came from the soil, are they something to be worried about?,


yeah they spread disease and the maggots eat your roots


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2011)

what's up lads 

if ya have to go to bnq you might wanna try john innes no.2 with some sand and perlite, it did the job for me, the only prob is that it costs more than biobizz, plagron etc when you add the sand and perlite to the mix but the upside no bugs in it or atleast i didn't see any


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2011)

whos listened to ninja by die attwood, think dats the name, south african rapper, made me laugh...............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> what's up lads
> 
> if ya have to go to bnq you might wanna try john innes no.2 with some sand and perlite, it did the job for me, the only prob is that it costs more than biobizz, plagron etc when you add the sand and perlite to the mix but the upside no bugs in it or atleast i didn't see any


soil rather than compost isnt it, oh for an instant gnat killer.............


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> soil rather than compost isnt it, oh for an instant gnat killer.............


i think so mate i didn't have a clue when i bought it and still don't for the most part mate i stick to biobizz and plagron light now, i only bought it when i started because i know it's what the vietnamise down here use i was told it's loam based? i know the nutes in it run out fast and that's it apparently clean unfortunately that's it though mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

hot shot no pest strip will kill every bug you might have in the grow. and your pets if you let them near it for prolonged periods. shit is vicious 

http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG


----------



## kana (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hot shot no pest strip will kill every bug you might have in the grow. and your pets if you let them near it for prolonged periods. shit is vicious
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG


one strip lasts up 2 4months thats good! 

as ive been reading up on the product further it says these should not be kept in areas where people will be present for extended periods of times, will these not have an effect on the plants?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hot shot no pest strip will kill every bug you might have in the grow. and your pets if you let them near it for prolonged periods. shit is vicious
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG


wilkos do a similar thing for small cupboards, should be in when bug season starts proper,i use but for short periods and not late in flower


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2011)

still cant get my temps down to an acceptable level. sittin up at 29, left grow room door open, this mild weather is fuckin pish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

you using cool tubes dura? your donald if you not by the 'summer'. how are you venting out the tent? or are you in a room?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2011)

nah mate just basic reflectors, i was planning on cool tubes for my next grow after this one but i didnt expect to need the bloody things during winter in scotland!! ive got a chamber like a large walk in wardrobe about 4' x 9' in a room its vented by a 5" extractor(decent quality but cant remember specs on it)its vented to a window that remains open all the time ,theres 2 x 600 watt hps pn the go in it, presently 18/6. ive got 9 plants , all around 30", topped. one major problem is that the hot water tank is in the same room so it pouring heat into the air, i'm gonna lag it up well 2nite and try and box it in a bit, i should be able to drop the room temps by at least 1 degree although i'd prefer 2. thers a drs120 tent in the room as well but ive nuthing in it rite now, when it gets started im defo gonna need tae increase the venting coz its gonna be like a sauna.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 19, 2011)

ne1 been watching the new shameless? i love it qaulity show.

saw in the toke talk section today the yanks have brought out there own version aswel lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

i got a couple of these for mine dura, work a charm, not cheap tho. http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=clss 
lot better reflection tan the standard cooltube.

you could up the size of the fan but if the air its drawing in is getting heat from the tank your on a hiding to nowt.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got a couple of these for mine dura, work a charm, not cheap tho. http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?screen=prod&store_code=1&product_code=clss
> lot better reflection tan the standard cooltube.
> 
> you could up the size of the fan but if the air its drawing in is getting heat from the tank your on a hiding to nowt.


yeah nice reflector don i got a couple myself had one in a large room next to a cooltube coverage of light compared to cooltubes was alot different are they ok for tents tho? they seem well big n heavy compared to cooltubes.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ne1 been watching the new shameless? i love it qaulity show.
> 
> saw in the toke talk section today the yanks have brought out there own version aswel lol


foookin love shameless bro, seen most of em apart from some of the last series, didnt like it so much (series 7) septic's one should be interesting lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah nice reflector don i got a couple myself had one in a large room next to a cooltube coverage of light compared to cooltubes was alot different are they ok for tents tho? they seem well big n heavy compared to cooltubes.


man you wouldnt believe the weight i have attached to the roof of the tent. putting up the filter and fan together was a 2 man job the tent is a beast budbox are solid tents. the coolshade things are nowt to worry about. should have the thing on a stand really but it takes up floorspace.

coverage is kanny, what you lose in coverage you make up for by having the light closer i reckon.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you wouldnt believe the weight i have attached to the roof of the tent. putting up the filter and fan together was a 2 man job the tent is a beast budbox are solid tents. the coolshade things are nowt to worry about. should have the thing on a stand really but it takes up floorspace.
> 
> coverage is kanny, what you lose in coverage you make up for by having the light closer i reckon.


so do you fink i will be able to hang a 6'' filter into a ds120 secret jardin tent? its fucking big n heavy don ive only ever used me 6'' in a room?


----------



## smiddyj29 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys, im just about to set up a 2.4x1.2x2m tent with 2 600w digital lights in what i would like to know is do you think an rvk 150 outake would keep the temps around 25?? its 420m3/hour i also have a rvk 125 for intake.Thanks in advance


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 19, 2011)

aero wings that what i got not the silverstar i thought the name sounded funny lol looks the same tho.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whos listened to ninja by die attwood, think dats the name, south african rapper, made me laugh...............


EZ Del, yeah I've heard it/them, I'm a Ninja go lol, Ninja's stage mic/costumes are fucking funny as well!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 19, 2011)

@ don
i definetly think i'll fork out for a couple of those hoods mate, i dont mind payin for stuff if its an investment and those certainly look the part. my temps were around 29 last nite but i'm not gonna get an accurate reading until around saturday. ive gotta take an average over three or so days to get a full picture on it. i did relag the hotwater tank properly and i puta few sheeets of wood around it as well . i really need to fully sort it on a permanent bassis by shutting it in with an inner reflective sheeting, tinfoil and gaffa tape probably. the good news is that all my plants are standing proud and lookin well up 4 it, ive probably knocked them back arounda week but thats no big deal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> so do you fink i will be able to hang a 6'' filter into a ds120 secret jardin tent? its fucking big n heavy don ive only ever used me 6'' in a room?


aye no porblem i used to have the same tent and sized fan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> EZ Del, yeah I've heard it/them, I'm a Ninja go lol, Ninja's stage mic/costumes are fucking funny as well!!


 yeah the guys a nutjob but the musics kanny, the blond bird and the dj guy with the degenerative disease freak me the fuck out tho.


dura72 said:


> @ don
> i definetly think i'll fork out for a couple of those hoods mate, i dont mind payin for stuff if its an investment and those certainly look the part. my temps were around 29 last nite but i'm not gonna get an accurate reading until around saturday. ive gotta take an average over three or so days to get a full picture on it. i did relag the hotwater tank properly and i puta few sheeets of wood around it as well . i really need to fully sort it on a permanent bassis by shutting it in with an inner reflective sheeting, tinfoil and gaffa tape probably. the good news is that all my plants are standing proud and lookin well up 4 it, ive probably knocked them back arounda week but thats no big deal.


aye that should help it boxing the tank in. aye some of that reflective bubble stuff they stick behind radiators will do the job. the hoods are a treat they need a bit of tape to seal them properly but once shut my temps were 22-24 at end of 12 hours. 

whats a week eh!? the cold put my perpetual right off kilter by about 4 weeks plants just vegged at about1/4 speed was a nightmare. roll on the summer


----------



## del66666 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey guys look at me im on the interweb..........


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 20, 2011)

smiddyj29 said:


> Hi guys, im just about to set up a 2.4x1.2x2m tent with 2 600w digital lights in what i would like to know is do you think an rvk 150 outake would keep the temps around 25?? its 420m3/hour i also have a rvk 125 for intake.Thanks in advance


I wouldn't even bother with the intake fan, passive intakes work just fine. I'd run one fan extracting the lights (assuming you're having cooltubes?) and then have the other fan extracting the air through a cooltube, that will keep your temps absolutely sound and you won't have to worry about smell.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> so do you fink i will be able to hang a 6'' filter into a ds120 secret jardin tent? its fucking big n heavy don ive only ever used me 6'' in a room?


i got a small rhino filter, fan and aerowing hanging from my dr100 if thats any help?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 20, 2011)

pub time....charlies goin with me....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 20, 2011)

have a good one dura


----------



## kana (Jan 20, 2011)

just got ma dr90 tent, lol its huge!!...2 me neway real big change compared to my dr60, cant wait to get a new grow going on in there, gotta move my diesel ryders in there 2mo will put them under either 400 or 600 see what temps are like, most likely 400 see if it makes a difference to the overall yeild considering the pot sizes i used


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 20, 2011)

looks grand kana, gonna be able to grow some beauts in there with your 400/600W


----------



## rainz (Jan 21, 2011)

Royal dutch genetics have got a couple of new cheese strains out, Super Silver cheese and Love cheese, they dont sound bad look em up fellas.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 21, 2011)

christ i feel rough......on the plus side the barmaid came back to my house.....ssshhhh, dont tell my bird!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 21, 2011)

just found abig line of charlie on the kitchen work surface , guess what i'm doing today lads? ......go on have a guess.....bet u won't get it...aaahhh hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahaaahhahahhahahahhah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

lmfao not rough for much longer eh!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 21, 2011)

Afternoon all, I love working from home  Anyways I always struggle to get any humidity and was having a mooch about on the net and came across this http://www.maplin.co.uk/mini-fogger-mist-generator-35215?c=so&u=strat15 (this is the smallest they do), worse case scenario my plants should look cool!

I know I'm probably the last one to find out about these but thought I'd post just in case anyone else had low humidity issues as well.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 21, 2011)

Afternoon all, I love working from home  Anyways I always struggle to get any humidity and was having a mooch about on the net and came across this http://www.maplin.co.uk/mini-fogger-mist-generator-35215?c=so&u=strat15 (this is the smallest they do), worse case scenario my plants should look cool!

I know I'm probably the last one to find out about these but thought I'd post just in case anyone else had low humidity issues as well.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 21, 2011)

Tbh mate, the easiest way to raise your humidity is just to put lots of plates/ cups/ buckets of water in your tent. The heat from the light will make it evaporate and will also help absorb some of the heat energy. 

You'll be glad of that low humidity when flowering rolls around!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Tbh mate, the easiest way to raise your humidity is just to put lots of plates/ cups/ buckets of water in your tent. The heat from the light will make it evaporate and will also help absorb some of the heat energy.
> 
> You'll be glad of that low humidity when flowering rolls around!


yeah cheers mate, got a bowl in there at the mo but as I'm just vegging at the mo the thermo/hydro is quite close to the light so might not be picking it up.

May have been a bit premature (if only it was just on here - boom tish!) After reading into the foggers a bit more there's quite a few mixed reports on them, if I do get something may just get one of those humidifiers from Argos for under £30


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 21, 2011)

Just get one of those foliar feeding misters and spray your plants with water regularly until flower. Unless money isn't an issue then get yourself a humidifier lol. I know a lot of us are skint after this christmas so trying to think of some ways to save your £££


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Just get one of those foliar feeding misters and spray your plants with water regularly until flower. Unless money isn't an issue then get yourself a humidifier lol. I know a lot of us are skint after this christmas so trying to think of some ways to save your £££


ha yeah nice one you're not wrong, just spent the last of my cash on some weed for the week-end! Although there's 25% off a few of them at the mo the foliar mister method has to be quieter when trying to sleep next to the grow at night as well


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Jan 21, 2011)

hey guys just joined up im propa well pi55 off. yday i was trying to get some nice stuff to smoke so this bloke texts me out of nowhere saying pukas, i text him stright back saying i want a q (really its prob under one grammers scank i know) bloke said half hour then text me an hourl ater he be 20 minutes after he eat and waitied further 30mins and didnt even get a text saying he cant sort it what the hell is going on. anyways enough ranting


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 21, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> hey guys just joined up im propa well pi55 off. yday i was trying to get some nice stuff to smoke so this bloke texts me out of nowhere saying pukas, i text him stright back saying i want a q (really its prob under one grammers scank i know) bloke said half hour then text me an hourl ater he be 20 minutes after he eat and waitied further 30mins and didnt even get a text saying he cant sort it what the hell is going on. anyways enough ranting


ahh and so the seed of thought for growing your own is planted, at least this is what did it for me got so fed up with all the shit that went with scoring! I now either get a mate to bring some round, grow or on occasion mail order.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, always count on dura to make ya smile. I had a nice day, went and bought lots of food at the slanty supermatket and then spent 2 hours at work drinking and discussing a trio of rather exotic teas.


----------



## kana (Jan 21, 2011)

wat you guys think of temp around 30?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 22, 2011)

If you can get it down a couple of degrees it would be better but you can certainly grow some dope dope @ 30 degrees. I saw a guy on here growing trees in like 36/37.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2011)

Lose the thermometer and live in ignorance


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2011)

Just reading about a new mother who is kicking off because her job isn't paying her the £20,000 a year 15 hour work week she had expected


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2011)

20,000 for 15 a week, please get me a job like that lol.


----------



## kana (Jan 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> If you can get it down a couple of degrees it would be better but you can certainly grow some dope dope @ 30 degrees. I saw a guy on here growing trees in like 36/37.


cool, thats the temp its at currently under the 400w with no extraction, im gona open the window behind aswell to see if that helps, i now put ma diesel ryders under there and there just hitting flowering hopefully it should increase yeild  compared to when i had them under the 250, also WOWgrow i believe you have the same lumatek 600w dimmable ballast as me? if so whats the super lumen setting about?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 22, 2011)

You going to get a cool tube and some extraction? You'll be golden if those are your temps already.

"Super-lumen switch - In some territories the latest Lumatek ballast include the industry first &#8220;super lumen switch&#8221;. This feature will boost lumen output by 10% when the switch is activated. This allows unprecedented control of lumen output during ballast use. This feature is for HPS lamps only. With the switch in position "0" use M.H or H.P.S lamps. With the switch in position "1" use H.P.S only"


----------



## kana (Jan 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> You going to get a cool tube and some extraction? You'll be golden if those are your temps already.
> 
> "Super-lumen switch - In some territories the latest Lumatek ballast include the industry first &#8220;super lumen switch&#8221;. This feature will boost lumen output by 10% when the switch is activated. This allows unprecedented control of lumen output during ballast use. This feature is for HPS lamps only. With the switch in position "0" use M.H or H.P.S lamps. With the switch in position "1" use H.P.S only"


yeah ill buy them hopefully within the next few weeks, sooner if i see any problems with the plants, so does it boost it from the output setting it is currently on, e.g. if its on 400w when the super lumen switch is turned on will it boost the 400 by 10%? also do you use the super lumen switch?


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm paying 60 for a q. I cant wait till i get my grow all set up.............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2011)

havent bought anything in over 2 years ...............


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a tendancy to cock up my rotation so i tend to buy here and there. Currently about 4 weeks behind on the rotation so my cheese is 9 weeks tomorrow but will be going the further 4 weeks for shits and giggles, maybe it'll put my on my arse, would be a nice change.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2011)

i dont feel well.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2011)

yo lads wots up!! thought id drop in and say safe any1 doin the cheddar. got 22 in flower at mo, 7 days in and 1st sight of pistals today here goes the bud xl!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 22, 2011)

oh god, ahm ruff....


----------



## kana (Jan 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> yo lads wots up!! thought id drop in and say safe any1 doin the cheddar. got 22 in flower at mo, 7 days in and 1st sight of pistals today here goes the bud xl!


nice, any pictures?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2011)

anyone heard of these nasty root aphids?


----------



## rainz (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anybody tell me what are the best 600w bulbs you can buy? ( HPS/full spec )


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2011)

can t be silly enough to do stuff like that my freind sorry all i can say is i get surprised everytime i grow the cheese been growing it now for a fair few years and always out does the one before hand!! alway look at perfecting 1 strain rather than growing a strain and moving on to others before perfecting that one does it for me i like to know i can always do things better the next time round!! i think i might have ocd but who cares lol!!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 23, 2011)

i have the grand total of 1 green house cheese on the go cheddar, first time growing it and never smoked it cause im to tight to buy at the prices they ask.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i have the grand total of 1 green house cheese on the go cheddar, first time growing it and never smoked it cause im to tight to buy at the prices they ask.


lol bro i know were your coming from i dont even smoke anymore so im glad lol more to life than getting baked everyday not toked a joint for over 6 years but before that it was get up and smoke a j before even having a wash lol i dont miss it either but just love to grow knowing my shit is the bomb from true vetaren smoking people all over the country lol you ll love the cheese mate but dont know your strain as i only do the exodus but if it anythin like the true cheese you ll love it!! atb with it buddy


----------



## del66666 (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah i hear lots of growers have given up the smoking, be a great hobby either way, havent kicked it yet but only been using it off a volcano these last 3 years, doesnt seem to slow me down like when i smoked it, good on you for giving it up though mate,


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2011)

bro i ve nothin against smoking i think its better than the shit they want to give you at doctors lol i just woke up 1 morning and thought fuck it if you know wot i mean ! bro i alway used to be fuckin around with bongs lol made some weird looking fuckers in my time i tell ya with bags plastic bottles smarty tubs the lot lol nothin better than a good hit and had many a whitey off 1 2!!


----------



## krane (Jan 23, 2011)

anyone know where you can get rockwool in uk? i've looked around my local shops, garden centres... but cannot find any


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 23, 2011)

probably have to order it from a hydro shop


----------



## kana (Jan 23, 2011)

if ur a online shopper "greenshorticulture" sell it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2011)

Hit up google with your town and hydroponic shop. Seems most towns and cities have at least one of these tucked away in the quieter streets for the local growing community.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 23, 2011)

whos ever used aspirin to combat bugs and disease attacking their plants?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2011)

if you cant get your hands on rockwool my freind by yourself a box of tea bags empty the bag and fill it with cocco coir neva failed 4 me!! try it drop your seedling our clone in them you ll be surprised


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

hello u.k.

cold weather ov late has had a knock on effect on my grow, had to fit a heater. 

any one else had rhis problem?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> hello u.k.
> 
> cold weather ov late has had a knock on effect on my grow, had to fit a heater.
> 
> any one else had rhis problem?


lol mate it suck but not to worry milder weather is on its way the tubular heaters work best for your grow room its just finding out how many you need to have that is the problem


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2011)

I ignore the weather and the temperature and let the plants just do their thing. I don't grow for a quota if ya get me, so it's not such an issue if the cold slows the growth a bit.

hahaha, just watched an advert selling a product for women who piss themselves


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Put a thermostatic heater in this week, seemed to sort them out. do think this cos this is a dry heat it may fook them up?

iv used a tent before and dint have this trouble before.....hate u.k. weather.


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

> hahaha, just watched an advert selling a product for women who piss themselves



pampers for women ha ha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's a dry heater? Is that a in like a big heatpad such as a giant hair straigtener, or as in just a fan over hot filaments? I would rather spend the extra power adding more lights, heaters tend to use an ungodly amount of power, found a spare one in the flat yesterday that was designed to sit under a desk, 2000w, wtf!


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

dry heat hmm... the heater is a 2000w lol. wat i mean is will the heat dry my plant and room up?

i did fit a extra light in but its the heat lose when light r off.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2011)

My flat hits around 12C overnight so i just don't worry about it. What kind of temps are you seeing? Sorry if you've already said this, been drunk most of the day and now heavily stoned as well, although again, for most of the day


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 23, 2011)

happy times

room was droppin to 8c lights out, then 28-30c. the girls where droopy when lights was on. sad times.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2011)

the heater will fuck your plants up bro trust me learned the hard way!! tip top why not get yourself a tubular heater they are made for green houses but are the nuts for grow tents sheds were ever you grow to be fair you can get them in 40 watt upto 80 watt i use 5 in a 6x12 shed and keeps the room between 20c to 24c when lights are out you ll be surprised at how much your plants suffer from not having them in a perfect enviroment from your roots to your yeild


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 23, 2011)

Made a load of butter fri been a complete mongo since lol


----------



## bangtidygrower (Jan 23, 2011)

Im going to start growing again after about 10 years!!!!! I know the basics, and have been reading up on all the new stuff. My main question although broad, is lighting. I used to use a 400 hps for all purposes, and it done well, but been thinking about getting some cfl's for Veg. and a new 600 HPS. I know there is a good thread on lighting, and cfl's, just wanted to know what size (watt) bulbs and how many i would need for a Sq. meter, to do the job. of say... a mother, couple clones ect... in decent time.
All help appriciated.

P.S great work folk's!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 23, 2011)

hahahahahahahaah, girls dumped me again, christ my life is a just a series of fuckin disasters....think i'll get drunk when i wake up.


----------



## rainz (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning lads. Im looking for a flower boost thats gona make my buds more dense, i dont want to spend a fortune either, has anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

pk 13/14...................


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 24, 2011)

Aye, the good old p.k 13/14 gets thoes calyx's swelling eh Don!


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 24, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> the heater will fuck your plants up bro trust me learned the hard way!! tip top why not get yourself a tubular heater they are made for green houses but are the nuts for grow tents sheds were ever you grow to be fair you can get them in 40 watt upto 80 watt i use 5 in a 6x12 shed and keeps the room between 20c to 24c when lights are out you ll be surprised at how much your plants suffer from not having them in a perfect enviroment from your roots to your yeild



Cheers matey I'm gunna get this sorted asap. Looked in to it cost around £20 each. PeacE


----------



## rainz (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pk 13/14...................


Nice 1 don, i take it its ok to use it with canna terra bloom? Ive used green sensation before


----------



## del66666 (Jan 24, 2011)

im never ever going to buy b and q fungus gnat potting soil again, its driving me fucking mad. on a good note fertile fibre coco seems to have no gnats in should anyone wish to know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

aye rainz sound to use with all the canna stuff man, they say you should use it 3 weeks from the end but i reckon building up the dose from a couple of weeks into flower is better


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 24, 2011)

pk13/14 wud u use this 2nd week into flower? also i used buddy 1st.....Any recommendations?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 24, 2011)

I give em PK from about 3-4 weeks into flower and then use it heavily right till the end  Sod adding it once only, pffft


----------



## rainz (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye rainz sound to use with all the canna stuff man, they say you should use it 3 weeks from the end but i reckon building up the dose from a couple of weeks into flower is better


Cheers mate i think i'll go with your way, ive seen some of the lovely plants you've grown don and i wouldnt mind some of them myself. At the moment im using 2ml per litre of terra bloom in 2nd week of flowering going into the 3rd, im about to up it to 3ml per litre and im worried about how much pk to add. Reckon i should start the PK at 1ml per litre and work up week by week? thanks again


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 24, 2011)

Mite get that pk too sounds the nuts .


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 24, 2011)

I upped my PK dosage last watering and they are puking out new pistils all over! 

Had a bit of an issue, the power tripped the other night and I think they may have had 24 hour darkness. Fucking hope they don't herm on me lol.


----------



## pavement50 (Jan 24, 2011)

hi, i'm in the sw of UK so thought would be good idea to post here  i'm in the midst of my first grow and lovin it  my five bf blue cheese plants have been vegging under a cheap 90w ufo ina small cupboard in my bedroom since the first of december, originally i was planning to flower them with this too but since reading up on here loads i decided to wait til i could afford a 600wHps and a 120x120x180 tent to stick in my garage.. 

Atlast i'm ordering it tomorrow so should have in by the weekend  my plants are going to hopefully love it as much as i intend to!

the garage is not at all insulated and at the mo its really cold in there , i was wondering if i might need to buy a heater for when the lights are off ??


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys, This is my first time on here and first time growing weed, I have bought some short Ryder seeds and have tryed a few now with no success! Iv just germinated my 3rd one using the paper towel method.. It cracked after 30 hours. I have now got it in a plastic cup in good germinating soil, Iv put it in a lil propagator and put it in my airing cupboard with a little cfl above it! Will this work.... Any help and tips would be great coz don't really no what I'm doin but don't won't to spend alot of money, cheers


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just about to post saying to pavement "a little investment goes a long way". 

To be honest mate, you aren't gonna grow jack under one CFL and if your airing cupboard is anything like mine, it's probably way to hot. Just build yourself a little cab if space is an issue and invest in a few more CFLs. If you want to grow some good weed, go with a 250W aircooled HPS. You could probably get all that for under £100.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys

I started usin the PK13/14 at 1ml/L half way through wk 3 on a G13 Haze

****https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1387128d1295293667-first-canna-coco-grow-canna-2011-01-14-23.25.58.jpg***


This is it a week later

*





Its some good stuff that Pk them pistols are sproutin like mad!

Wicked thread by the way

peace


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheers for the reply wowgrow, well when the plant sprouted I was planning on getting more cfls but I was wondering if these conditions Iv got it in in the airing cupboard would be good enough to sprout the lil fucker! I'm doin a step at a time..


----------



## dura72 (Jan 25, 2011)

morning people, another fuckin nite of insomnia, although maybe thats not truly correct as i didnt wake till 10 pm yesterday, christ ma sleep pattern is completely wrecked.


----------



## rainz (Jan 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> morning people, another fuckin nite of insomnia, although maybe thats not truly correct as i didnt wake till 10 pm yesterday, christ ma sleep pattern is completely wrecked.


from all your posts its a wonder that your still alive mate lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 25, 2011)

ive just spent the last 3 days in bed witha fucked back, it was actually my kidneys that were that bad i could barely move. beggining to really worry about my body now, think i may have seriously fucked myself up. i should really give up the drink for a while .............nah fuck that, its gonna kill me at some point so i may as well just enjoy it till it does, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

rainz said:


> Cheers mate i think i'll go with your way, ive seen some of the lovely plants you've grown don and i wouldnt mind some of them myself. At the moment im using 2ml per litre of terra bloom in 2nd week of flowering going into the 3rd, im about to up it to 3ml per litre and im worried about how much pk to add. Reckon i should start the PK at 1ml per litre and work up week by week? thanks again


aye should be fine man, thanks i use allsorts of stuff on mine but pk is a good solid performer.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive just spent the last 3 days in bed witha fucked back, it was actually my kidneys that were that bad i could barely move. beggining to really worry about my body now, think i may have seriously fucked myself up. i should really give up the drink for a while .............nah fuck that, its gonna kill me at some point so i may as well just enjoy it till it does, lol.


Lol, detox for a week or so, just to give your body time to repair. You can binge for a while, your body is pretty good at healing itself but if you don't give it any time rest, your gonna fuck yourself up ha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

nee sympathy for you dura you mucky bastard 3 days in bed with the barmaid, nee wonder your backs donald mate   you wanna stop diving off the wardrobe 

headband x OG KUSH ( dog kush)


----------



## dura72 (Jan 25, 2011)

@don thats a nice plant mate, nice heavy lookin buds.
yeah boiz i really should lay off it.....but ahm actually plannin to go out later, ahm just waitn on my dentist jag wearing off, i kinda look like the elephant man. got a crown fitted, new filling and had ma teeth scraped....fucking unpleasant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

cheers dura! aye theyre the hardest nuggets ive grown, you could bounce them off the floor.

hate that fuckin sharp feeling after they scrape about.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 25, 2011)

ah well lads ah jist canny help maself, ahm off tae the pub...and charlie's cummin wae me again. a better remember tae sign on, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

Don them buds are sick mate are they in coco?

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

aye coco............ cheers!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye coco............ cheers!


whats your secret pal!!.. lol i need to know im rollin in coco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

no real secret to it man, i use coco, feed every watering dont have any run off ever. i run canna A&B/ all the way through at pretty much full strength till i boost with PK 13/14 and atami bloombastic in alternate, i generally drop the A&B by 4ml each when i boost. i foliar feed humboldt's purple maxx every now and then until about week 5. occaisionally i put a bit of humboldts gravity in in the last few weeks to satck some weight on them. ill put a bit of cannazyme in now n then as i re use the coco.

best advice i can give is learn to read your plants, i never ph anything or check EC/ppm just keep to the recommended doses ish and if you see the tips of your fans burning you know to back off a bit.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2011)

hey guys a little heads up- howard marks mr nice is on the torrent sites, i'm currently downloading it off extratorrent i've used the site hundreds of times with no probs


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Don that is a real gorgeous looking plant! You can see the OG traits in those sugar leaves, damn. I never have any run off either from my waterings, guess the roots never struggle for oxygen that way!

Lol, I imagine dura to be a traditional red-cheeked scotsman. All that charlie and booze probably makes them light up like rudolph!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no real secret to it man, i use coco, feed every watering dont have any run off ever. i run canna A&B/ all the way through at pretty much full strength till i boost with PK 13/14 and atami bloombastic in alternate, i generally drop the A&B by 4ml each when i boost. i foliar feed humboldt's purple maxx every now and then until about week 5. occaisionally i put a bit of humboldts gravity in in the last few weeks to satck some weight on them. ill put a bit of cannazyme in now n then as i re use the coco.
> 
> best advice i can give is learn to read your plants, i never ph anything or check EC/ppm just keep to the recommended doses ish and if you see the tips of your fans burning you know to back off a bit.


Thanks for the advice bud.......you ever used overdrive in coco?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

true that man the nugs on the other pheno are silver looking the trichs are so dense. yeah more oxygen to the root with coco than soil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks for the advice bud.......you ever used overdrive in coco?



used it in soil its a good booster tried the full line of AN stuff. overdrive is basically pk13/14 with a bit of N thrown in for good measure


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Don that is a real gorgeous looking plant! You can see the OG traits in those sugar leaves, damn. I never have any run off either from my waterings, guess the roots never struggle for oxygen that way!
> 
> Lol, I imagine dura to be a traditional red-cheeked scotsman. All that charlie and booze probably makes them light up like rudolph!


When ever i think of a scotsman i think of rab c nesbit lol...... no offence dura, it was a classic!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Don that is a real gorgeous looking plant! You can see the OG traits in those sugar leaves, damn. I never have any run off either from my waterings, guess the roots never struggle for oxygen that way!
> 
> Lol, I imagine dura to be a traditional red-cheeked scotsman. All that charlie and booze probably makes them light up like rudolph!


im a traditional idiotic scotsman, lol. but no red cheeks. red nose at times and occasionally my ass glows like a dyin sunset. 
christ im burned out but just heading back to the pub


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

run outta beak lad?


----------



## rainz (Jan 25, 2011)

has anybody grown out a plant in soil using just tap water?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2011)

As opposed to tap water + nutes? I know that subcool has a recipe for his super soil which one you've made, is just watered with plain water throughout.


----------



## rainz (Jan 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> As opposed to tap water + nutes? I know that subcool has a recipe for his super soil which one you've made, is just watered with plain water throughout.


yea sorry mate, i meant to say no nutes at all just plain old council juice


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2011)

Havn't tried that but i don't think it would be such a fun experience for the grower or the plant. As i say though, subcool has a soil recipe for this style of growing (it would be very vyer tempting to try, no pissing around in the onrings, bit o water and they're away.


----------



## Bignugzz (Jan 25, 2011)

hesi nutes anyboby like em. Are they better than botanicare or advanced nutrients?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2011)

Never used. Seems a good number of the UK guys use the canna range.


----------



## rainz (Jan 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Havn't tried that but i don't think it would be such a fun experience for the grower or the plant. As i say though, subcool has a soil recipe for this style of growing (it would be very vyer tempting to try, no pissing around in the onrings, bit o water and they're away.


yea it does sound tempting doesnt it lol, i was gona try it on an old church seed and see how it goes, cant get no more organic than that indoors surely lol.


----------



## rainz (Jan 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Never used. Seems a good number of the UK guys use the canna range.


canna all the way, been using terra vega and flores for years. Only the yanks go on about advanced from what ive seen, there big bud isnt bad


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2011)

Just look at Don's Dog, he and canna have to be doing something right to have something looking that stonking and that healthy that late on! I've yet to achieve the real photo finish like that


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 25, 2011)

canna all the way!!! well apart from cha-ching...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bignugzz said:


> hesi nutes anyboby like em. Are they better than botanicare or advanced nutrients?


using now with coco and compost , seems ok.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 25, 2011)

canna a+b canna boost worth every penny easy to use never in my time in growing have i took ph reading of my cocco medium using a+b easy to use base nutes but there pk i dont rate at all there is alittle missing imo so i go advance nutrients using hammerhead !! cannnazyme is fine to but use house and garden multizyme as it gives your roots a little more vigourous growth so switched to them for there zyme. rhizotonic is pricey but is a must for troublesome clones and brings them round in a day or 2 !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 25, 2011)

View attachment 1402860


kana said:


> nice, any pictures?


a little picture for you lads 11exodus cheese plants in the picture for you could nt get all 22 in as my flower room is split in 2 as it easier to water !!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im a traditional idiotic scotsman, lol. but no red cheeks. red nose at times and occasionally my ass glows like a dyin sunset.
> christ im burned out but just heading back to the pub


Haha, take it easy dura. The pub will still be here tomorrow and for many years to come, we are only temporary beings.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone in here every tried casey jones? That and headband are the two strains I'm dying to try!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

Some casey jones pics in this thread mate Day 44 of flowering, how much longer do you guys think? Trichome pics


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Anyone in here every tried casey jones? That and headband are the two strains I'm dying to try!


i had that same bug lmao. i'll let u know about hb in about 3 weeks and the cj in a few months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

got a couple of casey running at the moment looking real nice n frosty. ill drop some pics of the dogs sister in a bit


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 26, 2011)

Lucky lads, thats the strain that looks awesome in every grow I've seen!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 26, 2011)

Need some help guys, I germinated my seed on Sunday, then put it in soil and left it in my airing cupboard with a cfl over it. It has been in there for 2 days now and Iv decided it's to hot in there could rot the seed Iv taken it out and had a look at it with tweezers. It hasn't grown any more but doesn't look bad. Will this seed be ok to carry on trying or start again?? Please help I won't to sprout this fucker lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 26, 2011)

Just pop it back in the soil mate, make sure it's nice and moist. Just leave it alone and let it do it's thing. It takes time!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2011)

Sigh, back home and still no root. Think that seeds going in the bin, that makes 2 successful seedlings from 9 seeds now..  On a better note though, let's hear it for the tax return season!  tax, you lot, HAHAHA fat chance , it's a good feeling to get close to a grand out of thin air when you mot need it and least expect it  although that is of course ignoring the question of why the fuck did i pay the tax in the first place to be legible to a return. I know better now though haha, cash in hand every time, no NI, no P45 etc, and the bank get's nothing  

Anyone ever grind up a few grams them spill it on the floor? I just did, yet again, and for some reason it gave me immense pleasure


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sigh, back home and still no root. Think that seeds going in the bin, that makes 2 successful seedlings from 9 seeds now..  On a better note though, let's hear it for the tax return season!  tax, you lot, HAHAHA fat chance , it's a good feeling to get close to a grand out of thin air when you mot need it and least expect it  although that is of course ignoring the question of why the fuck did i pay the tax in the first place to be legible to a return. I know better now though haha, cash in hand every time, no NI, no P45 etc, and the bank get's nothing
> 
> Anyone ever grind up a few grams them spill it on the floor? I just did, yet again, and for some reason it gave me immense pleasure


Lmao you smoke to much haha !


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Just pop it back in the soil mate, make sure it's nice and moist. Just leave it alone and let it do it's thing. It takes time!


Cheers for the reply mate, Iv taken it out of the airing cupboard now tho is that the right thing to do?


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> the heater will fuck your plants up bro trust me learned the hard way!! tip top why not get yourself a tubular heater they are made for green houses but are the nuts for grow tents sheds were ever you grow to be fair you can get them in 40 watt upto 80 watt i use 5 in a 6x12 shed and keeps the room between 20c to 24c when lights are out you ll be surprised at how much your plants suffer from not having them in a perfect enviroment from your roots to your yeild


Top advise got me one 3ft 120w tubular heaters few days ago....them girl are nice and cosy...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sigh, back home and still no root. Think that seeds going in the bin, that makes 2 successful seedlings from 9 seeds now..  On a better note though, let's hear it for the tax return season!  tax, you lot, HAHAHA fat chance , it's a good feeling to get close to a grand out of thin air when you mot need it and least expect it  although that is of course ignoring the question of why the fuck did i pay the tax in the first place to be legible to a return. I know better now though haha, cash in hand every time, no NI, no P45 etc, and the bank get's nothing
> 
> Anyone ever grind up a few grams them spill it on the floor? I just did, yet again, and for some reason it gave me immense pleasure


I haven't been paying tax this year (I'm a student in a part time job) and I got about 425 back from last year, was an awesome suprise. Not like I can spend any of it though haha, just broken even!



Angrybeaver said:


> Cheers for the reply mate, Iv taken it out of the airing cupboard now tho is that the right thing to do?


Yeh airing cupboards are a bit too hot I think. What plans have you got for growing that thing?


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok cool, well if I can eventually get one of the seeds to sprout! Iv got an area in my wardrobe I'm guna put it in and grow it under 4, 24 watt cfl. Iv read alot of stuff and feel fairly confident on how to grow it but it's just gettin one to sprout lol gay short ryders


----------



## dura72 (Jan 27, 2011)

i dont feel well today.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 27, 2011)

im going back to bed


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

hope you feel better soon dura, off to pets at home for a ph tester.................think i may need 1............


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2011)

Bastard scammers, knew a tax return sounded too good  never mind, tis just money.

I find that no matter how rough I feel, a strong joint sorts it all out


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 27, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Ok cool, well if I can eventually get one of the seeds to sprout! Iv got an area in my wardrobe I'm guna put it in and grow it under 4, 24 watt cfl. Iv read alot of stuff and feel fairly confident on how to grow it but it's just gettin one to sprout lol gay short ryders


That's cool. Don't expect to be growing a monster in there though. The bud is proportional to the amount/ type of light you use. It will definitely work though, good luck mate.



tip top toker said:


> Bastard scammers, knew a tax return sounded too good  never mind, tis just money.


Lol, HMS Revenue never contact you by email! Scammers are such little fuckers.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2011)

How is everyone doing. Need a bit of advice. I harvested my plant 6 days ago. Hung them upside down for 4 days and have put them in a brown paper bag the last 2 days. I need to sell tomorrow.(Bills to pay). I weighed this morning and just have over 4oz. Buds are sticky and covered in crystals but just a bit damp. Any ideas how to make them good for tomorrow. Any advice would be great. It is iced grapefruit and it is a killer stone. Its an initial head high then the couch comes a calling


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

sell it as it is..................


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

is ph 7.4 bad in soil?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2011)

do you think i'll get away with it. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah people are crying out for it, but you know that...........


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

just put 40 litres of water through my britta jug and its now ph 6.cool


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just put 40 litres of water through my britta jug and its now ph 6.cool


hi del

my tap waters 7.4 ph, when ive mixed my nutes in its around 6.5 then i ph down to 5.6-6.2 most of the time 5.8 but im in coco canna say 6.2 for veg 5.8 flower, at fisrt when im runnin Rhiztonic at high rate the ph is higher cos it raises PH witch works out ok for the higher ph in veg once i lower the rate it hits 6.5 so only a little ph down

So when you add your nutes to the britta water your Ph could be to low so may have to raise also them britta filters dont last long if your doin 40L an there evpensive! and you may need to add cal and mag to it after.

All i do is let my tap water sit for 24-48 hours for clorine to evaporate and them im could to go!... you can speed up the process of evaporation by puttin a air stone in your tank

hope this helps

peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> do you think i'll get away with it. lol


hi billy

Yea you'l get away with it jus might not get as good price if it was dry tho....bag a Oz up an see how it looks if it looks shady dry longer in a warm place the shit your sellin......and your persanal dry slow and cure so its tasty!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

cheers pukka, just added hesi nutes and its now 6.4-6.6 so should be good to go, yeah got some ph down from pet shop so will use that next time.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That's cool. Don't expect to be growing a monster in there though. The bud is proportional to the amount/ type of light you use. It will definitely work though, good luck
> 
> Good good Yh I no it won't be great conditions but I just won't some for personal use, il post some pics up if I get one to sprout, il probs be asking more questions in a few days lol, cheers


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody watching the weed program on BBC3 just now? Just been talking bout the Casey Jones!


----------



## rainz (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats the cj's parents??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Anybody watching the weed program on BBC3 just now? Just been talking bout the Casey Jones!


I got it on Record series mate! lol I goin to put it on now cheers

peace


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 27, 2011)

rainz said:


> Whats the cj's parents??


Casey J = Sour Diesel X OG Thai X Trainwreck


that program is on bbc3 again "cannabis whats the harm" at 12:15am tonight. probably a load of propergander bull crap but i'm gonna watch it lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2011)

Im watchin it now its all right you no, pissin at the kid blazin we his ma & pa Haha


----------



## rainz (Jan 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Casey J = Sour Diesel X OG Thai X Trainwreck
> 
> 
> that program is on bbc3 again "cannabis whats the harm" at 12:15am tonight. probably a load of propergander bull crap but i'm gonna watch it lol.


Thanks mate sounds now i know what all the fuss is about lol, im gona catch it on bbc iplayer in a little while.


----------



## rainz (Jan 27, 2011)

Got a quick question, has anybody used Vitalink earth nutes?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

That program was a no-bad watch! Loved the Cali Part, sure have it sorter over there eh! Listening to Proffesor David Nutt again just piss's me off all over as to our stupid money run law on this subject. The last Gov. clearley blundered, and going to be ????? before we see any change now!
Oh well, back to me garden hahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah it was a cool program, like that kind of thing, was a bit random for "martin" to be presenting but all good lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2011)

[youtube]ypy4pkUpEB0[/youtube]

Ah soo

Ahahahaaa, just read the story of the american diplomat guy in pakistan. 2 people were "following him" on a motorbike so he puoled out his illegal gun and shot them dead and is now being done for murder  What a bloody pillock


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2011)

can anyone give me a reason not to use lemon juice to ph down my girls water?...........anyone else use it?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

That programme wasn't half bad actually! A lot better than the "How drugs work". The only thing I didn't like is that frickin kid saying how fucked up he was from it and that he doesn't know how anyone can say it's not addictive. If he'd been necking vodka like he'd been smoking he'd probably be dead lol, or liver-less! The presenter didn't really probe to many questions he was just kind of a listener. Felt really bad for the guy with ME though, that must suck. That 246 plant grow op down in somerset was pretty sick! Greed got the better of the lad it seems! 

Ha, yeh them californians really do have it good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

teaspoon a gallon apparently del


----------



## maryjewarna (Jan 28, 2011)

hey rollitup fans, i've been having problems with the seeds i've been getting, i had a little matchbox of bagseed where 4 out of 20 sprouted, then 3 turned to be male and the female suddenly died on me, she was halfway through flower and she was starting to smell great, the rest of the seeds never sprouted. I recently went to a headshop in my local area and got some regular white widow seeds, but unfortunately they have been unsuccessful aswell, 3 sprouted and were looking like they were going really well, then a day after they started dying from the root up. the other 2 did nothing. im pretty sure i did everything right i've been using a 125watt cfl and added smaller cfls. the humidity's been stable as has the temperature, ive been watering correctly and have been using compost from the garden and perlite, what could the problems be? and where could i find some strains that are easy to grow, i'm not too keen from the buying off the internet either. cheers guys


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

You're not overwatering them are you? That's usually a common problem amongst first growers, I drowned the fuck out of mine the first attempt lol. The compost might have gnats in it, they eat the roots and kill your plants from the underside up. You might want to try coco as a medium? It's very forgiving and very managable. Stick with Indicas if you want easier strains. WW is usually a pretty good one ...

Can I ask why you wouldn't like to buy off the net? Just considering it's probably safer than buying from a shop.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> teaspoon a gallon apparently del


cheers mate ,just tried it and its more like 5 ml per litre but at 2 squid a litre im not complaining...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah its most likely the compst being a bit 'hot' for seedlings. why your half way through flower one died is hard to say without a pic. your local headshop will have seeds for sale, but as WOW says the internets a safer place to buy your equipment and seeds

www.picknmixseeds.co.uk carry pretty much everything strainwise.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 28, 2011)

maryjewarna said:


> hey rollitup fans, i've been having problems with the seeds i've been getting, i had a little matchbox of bagseed where 4 out of 20 sprouted, then 3 turned to be male and the female suddenly died on me, she was halfway through flower and she was starting to smell great, the rest of the seeds never sprouted. I recently went to a headshop in my local area and got some regular white widow seeds, but unfortunately they have been unsuccessful aswell, 3 sprouted and were looking like they were going really well, then a day after they started dying from the root up. the other 2 did nothing. im pretty sure i did everything right i've been using a 125watt cfl and added smaller cfls. the humidity's been stable as has the temperature, ive been watering correctly and have been using compost from the garden and perlite, what could the problems be? and where could i find some strains that are easy to grow, i'm not too keen from the buying off the internet either. cheers guys


personally i wouldnt dream of using any soil from the garden, especially a compost. too much of a risk for bringing bugs in and too good a way of fryin ur tender plants as well. just buy mg or john innes from b n q.


----------



## maryjewarna (Jan 28, 2011)

i dont know i know from like buying equipment off the net sometimes they can track what you bought and stuff, but thats only if they have a reason too. so i just thought it would kind of be the same on any website, at least with cash, they dnt know where it came from well apart from the person your handing the money to. that website looks good don i never really thought there were english sites around


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2011)

i'll vouch for pick and mix seeds as well, just got my nevilles haze from them and ordered in the past, around a year ago 

there billing even comes up on ur bill "very clever stuff" so could be a purchase from a gadget shop or something?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> can anyone give me a reason not to use lemon juice to ph down my girls water?...........anyone else use it?


Hi mate im sure ive read some where that it only lowers the ph for a while then it starts rising but im not 100% sure

peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

Thinkin bout it del it was vinager that raises after so cant help ya bud


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless are having tonnes of bulbs and ballasts delivered to your house and running huge amounts of electricity like 10k watts they would have no reason to trace your shit. It would cost them a lot of money to go into that depth of research that they save it for the big guns/ commerical growers. 

I buy all my seeds from pick and mix as well, really fast postage, discrete and as las mentioned, it doesn't show up on your bill!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah pick&mix are good thats where i got my G-13 from and goin to use them on my next run...its cool with the pick&mix bit


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thinkin bout it del it was vinager that raises after so cant help ya bud


yeah mate thats vinegar, checked around and lemon juice seems ok, left it a couple of hours and hasnt changed........left to right kannabia special, northern lights, orange bud, all 4 weeks old 12-12 from seed, been flowering a week and a half....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the difference between the NL and the orange. The NL is a real chubby looking indica, lol.







Look how ugly the leafy Strawberry haze is (right)


----------



## Shangeet (Jan 28, 2011)

ya smell tight actually...
a viewty...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2011)

*Heres a few of my G-13 haze under my 600W

*


----------



## kana (Jan 28, 2011)

you've got 2 monsters there WOWgrow, G13 looking nice aswell pukka gonna b a nicee smoke. yo ppl i bought 5 lowryder diesels ive germinated all of them same time and 4 popped together there now on day 32 of growth, the 5 seed only took agessss after the others 2 pop and wen i planted it took agess agen to come through the soil and is still taking very long to reach the top of the pot, anyone had this problem before?


----------



## rainz (Jan 28, 2011)

Has any body used Vitalink earth nutes before????


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 28, 2011)

maryjewarna said:


> hey rollitup fans, i've been having problems with the seeds i've been getting, i had a little matchbox of bagseed where 4 out of 20 sprouted, then 3 turned to be male and the female suddenly died on me, she was halfway through flower and she was starting to smell great, the rest of the seeds never sprouted. I recently went to a headshop in my local area and got some regular white widow seeds, but unfortunately they have been unsuccessful aswell, 3 sprouted and were looking like they were going really well, then a day after they started dying from the root up. the other 2 did nothing. im pretty sure i did everything right i've been using a 125watt cfl and added smaller cfls. the humidity's been stable as has the temperature, ive been watering correctly and have been using compost from the garden and perlite, what could the problems be? and where could i find some strains that are easy to grow, i'm not too keen from the buying off the internet either. cheers guys


Yeah sounds like there might be some bug's in that compost eating the tap-root before it get's a chance to grow a root base = Plant. Ive just done a post on my thread about germing seed's funny enough. Im giving the root-riot cubes a go!

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *Heres a few of my G-13 haze under my 600W
> 
> *


Nice plant's PUKKA. What week they at? Going to check you'r Sig. link anyway as just about to start using canna coco with their nutes!

jambp;>)


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 29, 2011)

Damn Pukka, just realised your main cola has the same bleaching as ttt's plants did!

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1408561d1296241743-club-600-c5.jpg

How high up is your light from the top of the plant? he thought it was light bleaching but I'd like to think it's some albino gene haha. The optimist in me talking there.


----------



## new guy25 (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice plant greenjambo


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 29, 2011)

Need help guys, Iv got 4 cfls but don't no what to get to connect them up with??? Iv Litrally just got the bulbs.. Any help wud be great


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Damn Pukka, just realised your main cola has the same bleaching as ttt's plants did!
> 
> http://%3Ca%20href=%22https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1408561d1296241743-club-600-c5.jpg%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3Ehttps://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1408561d1296241743-club-600-c5.jpg%3C/a%3Ehttps://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1408561d1296241743-club-600-c5.jpg
> 
> How high up is your light from the top of the plant? he thought it was light bleaching but I'd like to think it's some albino gene haha. The optimist in me talking there.


Aye, looked like bleaching but happened on both the grows in odd spots so threw me a bit, smokes good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Damn Pukka, just realised your main cola has the same bleaching as ttt's plants did!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1408561d1296241743-club-600-c5.jpg
> 
> How high up is your light from the top of the plant? he thought it was light bleaching but I'd like to think it's some albino gene haha. The optimist in me talking there.





tip top toker said:


> Aye, looked like bleaching but happened on both the grows in odd spots so threw me a bit, smokes good


Yeah i think its light bleachin guys i started my 600w a/c at 12" away at 1st everthin was great i let it grow up to 8" from light still great for a week or 2....... then i thought id see if i could get it closer so let it grow upto 6" from light and it was still ok.......... so left it like that for a while....then last week my little desk fan i have blowin under my light to stop any heat spots packed in and thats what happened,......I didnt notice for a couple of days(WHAT A DICK) so im gutted now and ive raised the light upto 14" now and got a new fan......Do you think the top will recover, and will it have affected growth of the cola?

Heres some pics before and after



Im sooo pissed off everythin was goin great then i do this newb mistake!......Ive deff learnt a lesson DONT try fixin somethin that aint BROKEN!!.... Im realin hopin it heals up ok would any superthrive help? some guy gave me it never used it, or will nature sort it?

peace


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Need help guys, Iv got 4 cfls but don't no what to get to connect them up with??? Iv Litrally just got the bulbs.. Any help wud be great


well first your going to need bulb holders then look up "parallel wiring"


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 29, 2011)

No big deal Pukka, just gives it a nice white top. Shouldn't affect the growth at all. Not sure if the chlorophyl (I think that's what gives it the green colour) will return but it's not a disaster if it doesnt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2011)

Hehe, i'm watching an american cooking show called unique eats, there's some lady on there harping on about how the veal is great because it's local veal that has been raised in a *humane* way. veal, humane?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hehe, i'm watching an american cooking show called unique eats, there's some lady on there harping on about how the veal is great because it's local veal that has been raised in a *humane* way. veal, humane?


yeah they should try taking the calfs place.................what about all the thousands of calfs that get a bullet in the head a day or two after birth just so people can have milk for breakfast and in their tea.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2011)

Hold onto your hats, they're breaking out the eloquence! "The sausage is really salty and porky tasting"  it's talking about southern food in this episode but i can honestly say, no wonder yanks are such a sterotypically fat arse nation! The food on this show, i honestly think i would either be sick eating it or would take a few forkfuls and refuse any more. Not nice imo!

And yeah, you get veggies who harp on about veal being bad, i don't see them drinking natural raw milk, no, last i checked it was a mass produced veal producing milk companies product. Vegans are nutters but i have a shed more respect for them than bloody veggies. Fish? PAH!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 29, 2011)

would appreciate someones help because im a little confused, ive just started bothering to ph, ive got some plants in compost and when i feed them with ph 6.4 and the run off is coming out at ph 5-5.5. do i carry on feeding 6.4 or adjust it to ph 7 or more to compensate for low run off.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2011)

I never bothered checking runoff with soil. Do they lok green and healthy? If so just keep doing what you''re doing. 6.4 to 5. doesn't seem so bad as it is in my eye, although there are many with a lot more experience.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm with ttt if everthing is looking healthy why change? if it aint broke type thing. i'm also no expert though and dont even know what the run off should be lmao, i just feed at the ph, dont check the run off


----------



## del66666 (Jan 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm with ttt if everthing is looking healthy why change? if it aint broke type thing. i'm also no expert though and dont even know what the run off should be lmao, i just feed at the ph, dont check the run off


you in soil? got yellowing and rust spots on some flowering plants, yeah you are both right im only going to mess with the yellow looking ones, realised they prob need a good flush with straight tap water 7.4, reckon that shpuld sort it,havent got many weeks left now which is lucky.cheers lads


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah i'm back in the dirt lol. yeah give the flushing a try i suppose, some people bitch about it but i give em a good flush in the bath if i think they need it, say i burned em or something  good luck but as u say ur near the end so i wouldnt worry 2 much


----------



## rainz (Jan 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you in soil? got yellowing and rust spots on some flowering plants, yeah you are both right im only going to mess with the yellow looking ones, realised they prob need a good flush with straight tap water 7.4, reckon that shpuld sort it,havent got many weeks left now which is lucky.cheers lads


Ive been asking to see if anyone has used Vitalink earth nutes before, apparently its designed for UK growers using hard water, ive just bought some but havent used it yet. Its not a bad price its 9quid a Litre and its not a bio nute. Its phosphite based with all the micro nutes needed and says it has special cleaning properties that keep the roots healthy, NPK is 2,2,4 on the bloom i cant tell you what the grow nutes are cos i dont use em mate


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 29, 2011)

god damn i'm bored tonight! have a couple of pics, reserva privada kandy kush at front and 2 x dinafem blue widows at back, appeared from soil on the 8th, topped 2 days ago.

excuse camera phone, and ignore the time on the thermometer!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i'm back in the dirt lol. yeah give the flushing a try i suppose, some people bitch about it but i give em a good flush in the bath if i think they need it, say i burned em or something  good luck but as u say ur near the end so i wouldnt worry 2 much


my last ones in dirt , got some in coco now which by all ive read should be much easier to confrol, looks good so far, had a real bad bug infection which has turned me right off dirt.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

rainz said:


> Ive been asking to see if anyone has used Vitalink earth nutes before, apparently its designed for UK growers using hard water, ive just bought some but havent used it yet. Its not a bad price its 9quid a Litre and its not a bio nute. Its phosphite based with all the micro nutes needed and says it has special cleaning properties that keep the roots healthy, NPK is 2,2,4 on the bloom i cant tell you what the grow nutes are cos i dont use em mate


cheers for info man,yeah dats a reasonable price, changing to coco, lemon juice at the ready for ph and aspirin for when the girls feel rough.....and perhaps the end of nute probs...........


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i'm back in the dirt lol. yeah give the flushing a try i suppose, some people bitch about it but i give em a good flush in the bath if i think they need it, say i burned em or something  good luck but as u say ur near the end so i wouldnt worry 2 much


you do any coco growing?


----------



## rainz (Jan 30, 2011)

I think im gona have to give coco a go myself, been wanting to try the canna range for some time now. Would it be worth buying air pots to use with the coco? and is there any difference in the amount of grow medium used as opposed to soil? I currently use between 3Ltr and 5Ltr pots depending on how many ive got going. I must say i dont intend on using any sort of ph or ppm meter aswell lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> god damn i'm bored tonight! have a couple of pics, reserva privada kandy kush at front and 2 x dinafem blue widows at back, appeared from soil on the 8th, topped 2 days ago.View attachment 1410938View attachment 1410939
> 
> excuse camera phone, and ignore the time on the thermometer!


lookin quite good mate nice and healthy. outta curiosity what the difference between squrae pots and round pots in a growin sense( if any1 replys with geometry/different number of angles i WILL FIND OUT WHERE YOU A LIVE AND COME VISITING) lol. is there any reason to think one shape is better than another to grow in?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

sunday morning and ive not got a hangover/comdown....fuckin yeeeehaaaaa. ma wee boy( 21 month old and mega hyper) is runnin around my flat creating chaos and i cant stop laffin....usually dads in bed silently weepin at this time on a sunday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2011)

my heeds bangin like a shithouse door in a gale  twisted me ankle to boot.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you do any coco growing?


yeah u see that last lemon haze i grew? that was canna coco and nutes. i also got fed up with the bugs but got a bit annoyed with the yellowing so thought i'd go back to compost to see if it does it in that. seen donnys and dst's ssh do the same kinda thing so maybe strain related but its early sunday morning so i may be chatting rubbish lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

must be nice ey dura.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

morning chaps


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

morning las. good weekend?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> must be nice ey dura.


bloody great mate, i feel like ive been carryin a hangover since 1985. its gonna take afew days to totally dry out but it'll be good to get my shit together. im stayin off EVERYTHING this week coz im going camping/fishing next week.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah u see that last lemon haze i grew? that was canna coco and nutes. i also got fed up with the bugs but got a bit annoyed with the yellowing so thought i'd go back to compost to see if it does it in that. seen donnys and dst's ssh do the same kinda thing so maybe strain related but its early sunday morning so i may be chatting rubbish lol


not seen a single bug in this fertile fibre bales of coco


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

rainz said:


> I think im gona have to give coco a go myself, been wanting to try the canna range for some time now. Would it be worth buying air pots to use with the coco? and is there any difference in the amount of grow medium used as opposed to soil? I currently use between 3Ltr and 5Ltr pots depending on how many ive got going. I must say i dont intend on using any sort of ph or ppm meter aswell lol.


only just started using it mate, was going to go with 5-6 litre pots, got a ph test kit from pets at home, 7 squid, got lemon juice to alter ph. you will have to ask the experts but so far im really liking it except the seedlings seem to have started slightly slower, looking ok now though and picking up pace. had a 25 litre bucket of b an q compost with a lid on it, left it ten days and couldnt even open it indoors cause was packed with swarm of fungus gnats, put it out in the garden now.


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

morning ppl check out my simple set up! had some canna terra vega and flores be delivered this wk and iv noticed a big difference in my plants!! i woke up wiv a stoneova made a cuppa and smoked and nice phat cheesed joint and jus smokin my second! laughin!!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

ive nearly run out of smoke.........time to dig out the used stuff and put it through the volcano again.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 30, 2011)

morning all, was searching the web about one of the strains I got growing and came across this: [video=youtube;5aY1jFwZhWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aY1jFwZhWg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]. Not a bad way to start a Sunday, enjoy


----------



## rainz (Jan 30, 2011)

30 days flowering my cheesewrecks today, they stink! Ive got a feeling its gona be a good day lol


----------



## rainz (Jan 30, 2011)

Seing birds with bongs has just given me a better idea for the use of them lol


----------



## rainz (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont care what one of em........ i just wana shove a bong in her


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just thought i would put this thread up,for any uk grower looking for a new strain to do.The ammount of seeds that i have done or have seen done runs into the 100's if not 1000's,but i have just done one that has shine above the rest.This strain is ak47 x northern light's when grown right you end up with several plants in one has the side branceing become tops and each one of the brances has the largest smellest colas that i have seen in some time the plant has several colas on the one plant,this is not due to growing but just how she grows.Each cola is the size of a baseball bat and the plant is just comeing into week 5 this week so she will be put on overdrive.This will only increase the size and crystal production,The plant has been on sensi pro grow and superthrive when in veg.Then flipped over to bud blood for the 1 st week then at the start of week 2 advanced big bud was added at 2 ml per litre,but now she is on week 5 she is on overdrive.Advance say to use overdrive for the final 2 week befoer flushing but if there is no sign of any hairs changeing coulour i often use it for the last 3 week.This means flushing at week 8 rather tan week 7,i always like to give the plants a extra week or two,i have been doing this since seeing the greenhouse dvds on youtube and it compacts the buds makeing the buds weigh more,more dence.Another thing that i would like to say to the uk grower's, is that we are produceing some of the best bud in the world now,i have 3 strains that are clone only plants 1 blues 1 cheese and one jackherer but the 3 plant's are nothing like the seeds from any of the seed banks they out shine any of them by a mile.It's just a pitty that the goverment of this country think cannabis is a danger,because we could be entering some realy prize winning strains in the differant cup's[WINNING STRAINS].Picture'sof this grow are logged week by week on the general mar section on this site,they are under the heading double bubble berry,la blanca,bcn diesel,blueberry,and the gem ak47 x northern lights the pictures are the plants at week 4,done under a 600 hps in a tent 4ft by 4ft by 8ft tall.Seeds for the ak47 x northern lights are from samsarah.................................................................tyke


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 30, 2011)

rainz said:


> I dont care what one of em........ i just wana shove a bong in her


just watch out for splashback


----------



## rainz (Jan 30, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> just watch out for splashback


ahahahahahaha


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have invented a new masturbation technique in which you can only use your imagination, no internet porn allowed.

It's called - Wank like an Egyptian.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

i just noticed that andy murray is scottish again...................


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was in the waiting room of my doctors when i got called in. 
Doctor "what brings you here" 
Me "will you take a look at my penis"
Doctor "Ok drop your trousers"
So i pulled my trousers down,
Doctor "theres nothing wrong with it"
Me " I know, but its a beauty isnt it?"


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

lol, so thats wot i done last night!!lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty nice day out, tempted to go for a walk but well, also quite tempted not to  been meaning to ditch these bags of roots and soil for about 12 months now, just composting away in the cupboard


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

big shout out to uk growers its bout time we jus grow our own as what is on offer atm is either sprayed dipped or had crushed glass dusted ova it! fuckin bullshit!! plus prices are through the fuckin roof. fuck this grow ur own! i paid 85 for my set up and ots the best money iv spent in ages! watchin my smoke grow from seed to plant has bin amazin jus waitin for those buddy flowers to grow now! bring it on!! hav a gd sunday peeps!! laterz


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2011)

I have people wanting to pay me #160 an ounce, first i tell them to piss off i'd rather smoke it, and secondly, for 3160, hell, i'll sell them my spare grow kit for that much. All they'd need would be a tent and they'd be laughing in 3 months.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

240 an oz here or 10 a g, not that i would.............


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 240 an oz here or 10 a g, not that i would.............


 ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 240 an oz here or 10 a g, not that i would.............


Haha, this is pretty big scale dealers happy to pay #160. i can't quite grasp how they are so retarded by their greed. You treat your client well, then he comes back, you don't abuse your client so that you can treat your supplier well, greedy cunts. Glad i don't know very many people with that type of mind. I'd truly love to see present day growers and dealers trying to adjust to a regulated market should it be legalized, the concept of having to work for your customer to return is a bit of an alien one to them. Prop 19 showed clearly enough the level of pannick as lazy growers suddenly realise they will have to work to maintain an income.


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i jus got 3gs for 30 and im havin to dry it out a bit. fuckin bullshit check out my journal got pics!! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/403874-my-first-grow-using-400w.html


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

anyone else grow their plants 12-12 from seed? yep there are some real greedy bastards out there, knew a guy used to buy dry then steam to add moisture before he sold it......


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

thats wrong why do tht to the weed jus fucks the smoke up!! na iv bin told by my mates to vega at 18-6 then flower 12-12 my mates have bin growning for 10yrs and have had some lovely yields and sweet tasting smoke!! you got a journal del66666? check my plants out their ona 18-6 LIGHT atm


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i watched a prog on bbc3 bout cannibis and how ppl in the US are medicating wiv cannibis aslong as u hav a med card u can hold up2 1oz and grow up2 6 plants at home!! now that sounds a gd idea!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2011)

its £45 a quarter and £170 an ounce where i am in scotland. but still get the usual chancers selling it for £10 a gram and its wet shit. i stick wit my usual guy that has constant supply of big buddha and its bone dry. i am currently on my 2nd cfl grow using kc brains northern lights special. so hopefully will have some decent free weed soon.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone else grow their plants 12-12 from seed? yep there are some real greedy bastards out there, knew a guy used to buy dry then steam to add moisture before he sold it......





horn420 said:


> thats wrong why do tht to the weed jus fucks the smoke up!! na iv bin told by my mates to vega at 18-6 then flower 12-12 my mates have bin growning for 10yrs and have had some lovely yields and sweet tasting smoke!! you got a journal del66666? check my plants out their ona 18-6 LIGHT atm


Giving it some vegitative time justa llows you to grow a larger plant and as such larger yield, and depending on the strain, optimize it's style of growth to optimize yield (some take better to LST than others etc)

I have space for my two large totes which are good for nice large plants, so i am looking at rigging in a couple of small plants (too small though and they'll need regular attention) to the side and just have them grow horizontally into the grow area. Need to buy some seeds then give it a go, although having killed what, 7 seeds in a row i'm tempted to just try pollinating something in a small pc grow case.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> bloody great mate, i feel like ive been carryin a hangover since 1985. its gonna take afew days to totally dry out but it'll be good to get my shit together. im stayin off EVERYTHING this week coz im going camping/fishing next week.


glad to hear it mate, everything in moderation ey. 


del66666 said:


> anyone else grow their plants 12-12 from seed? yep there are some real greedy bastards out there, knew a guy used to buy dry then steam to add moisture before he sold it...


the people who don't know any better. bastards .....


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

ur lucky then mate im from cambridgeshire and its shit round here so hence me growing my own. lol how did u get ur profile pic up?? mines not showing or am i jus stoned and cant work out how to do it!!lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

horn420 said:


> thats wrong why do tht to the weed jus fucks the smoke up!! na iv bin told by my mates to vega at 18-6 then flower 12-12 my mates have bin growning for 10yrs and have had some lovely yields and sweet tasting smoke!! you got a journal del66666? check my plants out their ona 18-6 LIGHT atm


take a look at my albums mate, each plant goes 6-14 oz wet which is more than enough for me and i have many peeps that will testify that 12-12 from seed doesnt knock the quality. obviously if you want big plants then veg and it does depend on strain......


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

horn420 said:


> ur lucky then mate im from cambridgeshire and its shit round here so hence me growing my own. lol how did u get ur profile pic up?? mines not showing or am i jus stoned and cant work out how to do it!!lol


good old cambridgeshire, loved it there..........


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

lol. yeh see the pics of ur 2 plants and the main bud was lookin very tasty!! my plants are from 2 seeds i got from weed i had and 2 seeds my mate gave me. im planing on buyin some nice seeds that iv found mainly green house co seeds so my next grow ill be wiv some proper nice bud!! this is my first time so trial and error really!! check out my grow tell me wot u think and rate thread!! thanx.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

horn420 said:


> lol. yeh see the pics of ur 2 plants and the main bud was lookin very tasty!! my plants are from 2 seeds i got from weed i had and 2 seeds my mate gave me. im planing on buyin some nice seeds that iv found mainly green house co seeds so my next grow ill be wiv some proper nice bud!! this is my first time so trial and error really!! check out my grow tell me wot u think and rate thread!! thanx.


check out marijuana nl, im using green house at mo but i have to say that marijuana nl have done me proud so far, they got 10 fem grapefruit at mo for 47 squid and white shark 47, will take a look at what you are doing mate


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

yes mate nice one! yeh they sound nice will hav a look as buyin seeds this wk!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2011)

horn420 said:


> ur lucky then mate im from cambridgeshire and its shit round here so hence me growing my own. lol how did u get ur profile pic up?? mines not showing or am i jus stoned and cant work out how to do it!!lol



try clicking the MY ROLLITUP at top right of ur screen then edit profile picture.

that should do the trick for you mate.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 30, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> try clicking the MY ROLLITUP at top right of ur screen then edit profile picture.
> 
> that should do the trick for you mate.


 almost mate - it's edit avatar, cheers for putting that up though I now has pic (after yr +)


----------



## horn420 (Jan 30, 2011)

nice one Mogwai5


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought a German version of Cluedo the other day and its already becoming as boring as hell.

Its always Hans in the shower room with the Zyklon B.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, the passion starts to heat up, and she eventually says, "I don't feel like it, I just want you to hold me."
I said "WHAT?! What was that?!"
So she says the words every boyfriend on the planet dreads to hear....
"You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman enough for me to satisfy your physical needs as a man".
She responded to my puzzled look by saying, "Can't you just love me for who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?"
Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went to sleep.

The very next day I opted to take the day off work to spend time with her. We went out to a nice lunch then went shopping at a large unnamed department store. I walked around with her while she tried on several very expensive outfits. She couldn't decide which one to take, so I told her we'd just buy them all. She wanted new shoes to compliment her new clothes, so I said "Let's get a pair for each outfit."

We went onto the jewelry department where she picked out a pair of diamond earrings. Let me tell you... she was so excited. She must have thought that I was one wave short of a shipwreck. I started to think she was testing me because she asked for tennis bracelet when she doesn't even know how to play tennis.
I think I threw her for a loop when I said, "That's fine honey." She was almost nearing sexual satisfaction from all the excitement . Smiling with excited anticipation, she finally said, "I think this is all dear, let's go to the cashier."

I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out , "No honey, I don't feel like it."
Her face just went completely black as her jaw dropped with a baffled, "WHAT?"
Then I said, "Honey, I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while. You're just not in touch with my financial needs as a man enough for me to statisy your shopping needs as a woman."
And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, I added, "Why can't you just love me for who I am and not just for the things I buy you?"

Apparently I'm not having sex tonight either... But at least that bitch knows I'm smarter than her.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

well thats a fucker, ive been trying to find the tabs for loading pics to my albums for weeks and ive just realised they are on the dark grey border that runs across the page, cant believe it, am i blind or is it hard to see, now just got to find the tab for starting a new thread


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well thats a fucker, ive been trying to find the tabs for loading pics to my albums for weeks and ive just realised they are on the dark grey border that runs across the page, cant believe it, am i blind or is it hard to see, now just got to find the tab for starting a new thread


del how do you get pics in a album dude? ive created a album but cant get pics in tried loads a ways.....but ended up drivin me mad!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> del how do you get pics in a album dude? ive created a album but cant get pics in tried loads a ways.....but ended up drivin me mad!


look at the right hand side in the grey band that runs across the page when you go into your new album, its very faint on my page but there should be an edit and upload tab


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

you sort it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah mate sorted check it!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 30, 2011)

Can someone please tell me What is a good soil that I can get from like bnq for my plant??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Can someone please tell me What is a good soil that I can get from like bnq for my plant??


go to your nearest tesco and pick up a bag of dobbies multi purpose compost it works fantastic its all i ever use. and its only 31p for 20 litres.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Can someone please tell me What is a good soil that I can get from like bnq for my plant??


john innes no.2 and add sand and perlite if ya can if not just the perlite mate it needs a little for draining and aeration


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 30, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> go to your nearest tesco and pick up a bag of dobbies multi purpose compost it works fantastic its all i ever use. and its only 31p for 20 litres.


Cheers mate, do u mix it with anything?? Really 31p for 20 litres that sounds spot on for my budget!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 30, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> john innes no.2 and add sand and perlite if ya can if not just the perlite mate it needs a little for draining and aeration


 Sweet il have a look at that to then.. Would vermiculite be just as good for drainage?? And like what percentage roughly?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Cheers mate, do u mix it with anything?? Really 31p for 20 litres that sounds spot on for my budget!


i just mix it with a little sand that it just pop your germed seed in the soil and let it do the work. after about 10 days i start using canna vega nutes for veging then switch to canna bloom for flowering. i've never had any problem with this setup and hope it works for you.
and yeah i was surprised myself when i was in tesco on friday and saw the soil at that price so i grabbed a few as they usually a bit dearer.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Sweet il have a look at that to then.. Would vermiculite be just as good for drainage?? And like what percentage roughly?


i don't know about vermiculite mate i never used it, with the john innes i'd mix it 6-7parts to 3-4 perlite, it's easy enough to find the mix you want just do it in small mixes, when i did mine i used a plastic storage bin 5gal? and a plastic jug from the kitchen. my mix i think was 6parts soil, 2parts sand and 2parts perlite and it worked well, the only downside apart from the mixing is the cost sand and perlite aswell as the soil mix isn't cheap if your buying it from BnQ even leaving the sand out it's still pricey compared to the hydro shops, if you have one you can get to i'd go to them mate you can buy bio-bizz and plagron for a tenner a bag and it's all ready to go and you don't have to worry about getting bugs in your soil mate


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah dont go b and q it will be infested with bugs........


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok cheers for ur replys guys, were do I get the sand from? Can I just use building sand... Il will give them both a try!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Ok cheers for ur replys guys, were do I get the sand from? Can I just use building sand... Il will give them both a try!


you can use builders sand mate you just need to check to make sure it has been cleaned, i imagine you'll smell it if it's not. sometimes it's marked up as play sand etc it just means it's been cleaned mate


----------



## Angrybeaver (Jan 30, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> you can use builders sand mate you just need to check to make sure it has been cleaned, i imagine you'll smell it if it's not. sometimes it's marked up as play sand etc it just means it's been cleaned mate


Ok that's cool well thanks man I now feel ready to get my baby lady in some nice soil!! Cheers for the help


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Ok that's cool well thanks man I now feel ready to get my baby lady in some nice soil!! Cheers for the help


no worries mate, check ya local for a hydro store before you set off though mate it might save you a few quid


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 30, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> no worries mate, check ya local for a hydro store before you set off though mate it might save you a few quid


 ain't that the truth my local one does Biobizz All mix (20 litres) for £6 - 20% sphagnum peat moss, 35% garden peat, 10% high quality worm manure, 30% perlite and 5% mixture of organic fertilizers, admittedly couple of quid more than what I'd pay for 20 litres of standard in B&Q but I'll pay £2 for the peace of mind, ease and lack of mess!

Saying that I mixed my own for a year and have still got most of the the industrial bag of vermiculite I bought in my cupboard!


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 30, 2011)

I use Goldlabel special mix from the loacal hydro store works brilliant


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a QQ for the coco growers out there, what do you have your ph at? Everyone says 6.5 for soil but I've heard lots of different things about coco.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ain't that the truth my local one does Biobizz All mix (20 litres) for £6 - 20% sphagnum peat moss, 35% garden peat, 10% high quality worm manure, 30% perlite and 5% mixture of organic fertilizers, admittedly couple of quid more than what I'd pay for 20 litres of standard in B&Q but I'll pay £2 for the peace of mind, ease and lack of mess!
> 
> Saying that I mixed my own for a year and have still got most of the the industrial bag of vermiculite I bought in my cupboard!


i'm with you mate i still got perlite left from my first run and a monster bag i picked up at the hydro store for£16, i'm fond of the plagron light mix aswell as the bio-bizz there a tenner a bag in mine but i think there 30l? could be wrong i don't pay much attention to the bags lol yeah buying from BnQ works out alot dearer i think about a year odd back it worked out nearly double the price when you added the perlite and sand not to mention 3x the amount of bags, i use bio-bizz nutes aswell mate so all in all it works out pennys a run, what nutes do you use mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Just a QQ for the coco growers out there, what do you have your ph at? Everyone says 6.5 for soil but I've heard lots of different things about coco.


i ran mine at 5.8 mate but raised and lowered a little with feedings and 5.8-6.0 on straight waterings


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

im using fertile fibre coco and a little vermaculite.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i ran mine at 5.8 mate but raised and lowered a little with feedings and 5.8-6.0 on straight waterings


Damn, that's a lot lower than what I've been running. Might start it out at 6.0 for the next run if that is the general consensus.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 30, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i'm with you mate i still got perlite left from my first run and a monster bag i picked up at the hydro store for£16, i'm fond of the plagron light mix aswell as the bio-bizz there a tenner a bag in mine but i think there 30l? could be wrong i don't pay much attention to the bags lol yeah buying from BnQ works out alot dearer i think about a year odd back it worked out nearly double the price when you added the perlite and sand not to mention 3x the amount of bags, i use bio-bizz nutes aswell mate so all in all it works out pennys a run, what nutes do you use mate?


ha they must have seen us coming! Remember when the guy cam from out back of the shop with the bag, never mind I'm sure the house plants will use it eventually!

I got 50l of All Mix this time for £11 I think.

I'm using the biobizz range with this lot (and till it runs out!) Biogrow, bloom and max as per their schedule with 2 x Blue widow and 1 x Kandy Kush.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 31, 2011)

hey is there any growers from scotland on here would be good to hear from other growers closer to home and how there experiences have been with indoor growing.
lets help each other out and you never know we cud be having a smoke together in a few months.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Just a QQ for the coco growers out there, what do you have your ph at? Everyone says 6.5 for soil but I've heard lots of different things about coco.


Hi WOW..... well canna say on there site 5.5 - 6.2ph but i always go for the 5.8 ruffly in middle, they also say 6.2 good for veg and 5.8 for flower, if your thinkin bout goin for coco pal i would deff recommend Canna very easy heres a link to there grow guide....you put in what your usin your tank size and it works it all out for you...its wicked for 1st time coco users!

Grow Guide | CANNA UK 

peace

Oh yea and you water with nutes evertime in coco its hydro


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hey is there any growers from scotland on here would be good to hear from other growers closer to home and how there experiences have been with indoor growing.
> lets help each other out and you never know we cud be having a smoke together in a few months.


hi mate, im scottish. i take it the 'bhoy' at the end of your name is a reference to ur fitba team!! as ye can see with the union jack on my avatar ye can probably guess what team i support. roll on the next 6 weeks, playin each other 3 times. maybe get a least 1 good game oot o them all. where abouts are you? im in darkest hun filled ayrshire.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got rid of Jehova's Witnesses the other day, not by saying I'm jewish, or that I'm an athiest..

I said 'Come on in, I'm about to shave my pubes.'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> I got rid of Jehova's Witnesses the other day, not by saying I'm jewish, or that I'm an athiest..
> 
> I said 'Come on in, I'm about to shave my pubes.'


...........lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2011)

3 men are given a wish each by a genie. An Irishman , a Englishman and a Pakistani. The Irishman wished for all land in Ireland to be forever fertile. In a flash its done..The Pakistani is amazed. I want a wall around all of Pakistan so no one can enter our precious land. In a flash a great wall appeared around all Of Pakistan...The Englishman said tell me more about this wall. The genie tells him its 500ft high and 500ft thick nothing gets in and nothing gets out. The Englishman lights up a Hamlet and smiles.... Fill the fucker with water !


----------



## indecline (Jan 31, 2011)

you come across a paki, a black guy and a jew

You have 2 bullets.

who do you kill?
you shoot the paki first,

then you shoot him again to make sure he's dead.






A black guy walks into a bar with a parrot on his shoulder.

the barman asks " where the fuck did you get that from?"

The parrot says " got it from africa, fucking loads of them down there!"




IM NOT RACIST, THEY JUST MADE ME CHUCKLE IS ALL.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2011)

im not particularly racist, i used to be but i truly love sick/racist/sexist jokes. frankie boyle cracks me up. i love all forms of humour, im scottish and i'll laff at anti scots jokes......as long as its funny i dont give a toss what the subject matter is.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2011)

ITV1+1. 

So that people on benefits don't have to get up so early for Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2011)

-When I was thirteen I wanted a girl with big tits.
-At sixteen I found one with big tits but she had no passion.
-At twenty one I found one with passion but she was too emotional with no stability.
-At twenty five I found one with stability but she was boring and lacked ambition.
-At thirty I found an ambitious girl and married her but she was so ambitious she divorced me and took everything I owned.
I'm older and wiser now and looking for a girl with big tits..


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ha they must have seen us coming! Remember when the guy cam from out back of the shop with the bag, never mind I'm sure the house plants will use it eventually!
> 
> I got 50l of All Mix this time for £11 I think.
> 
> I'm using the biobizz range with this lot (and till it runs out!) Biogrow, bloom and max as per their schedule with 2 x Blue widow and 1 x Kandy Kush.


definitely saw us coming lmao i regret asking what their biggest bag of perlite is now mate i'm never gonna use it all, i'm thinking of running a hempy grow from start to finish just to get rid of some lol i don't know what size bag it is but i know it fills a black bin bag? i love the bio nutes they're just to easy to use, i tried over feeding once just to see if it could be done and no signs of burn i love the stuff, what are you planning on using when it runs out mate? sounds like a good line up you have mate i've been tempted by the bw and kk it's just having the time and space now. i'm gonna be starting some white russian and pr1 x NL in the next few days i did have 5 dp blueberry on the go but pulled them yesterday after a bit of vegging 3 were mutants and i can't justify running just the two with the high chances of them herming, so back to the drawing board again lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 31, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> definitely saw us coming lmao i regret asking what their biggest bag of perlite is now mate i'm never gonna use it all, i'm thinking of running a hempy grow from start to finish just to get rid of some lol i don't know what size bag it is but i know it fills a black bin bag? i love the bio nutes they're just to easy to use, i tried over feeding once just to see if it could be done and no signs of burn i love the stuff, what are you planning on using when it runs out mate? sounds like a good line up you have mate i've been tempted by the bw and kk it's just having the time and space now. i'm gonna be starting some white russian and pr1 x NL in the next few days i did have 5 dp blueberry on the go but pulled them yesterday after a bit of vegging 3 were mutants and i can't justify running just the two with the high chances of them herming, so back to the drawing board again lol


ain't that the truth, i took a pic of it when i got back to prove it!:

I'm experimenting with the lighting at the mo, run 150W and 400W (all CFL) in the past 150W gave best result with just 1 plant, 400W was too much temp in the summer, gave 2 huge plants but I think I fried them when early so wasn't v potent so at the mo just running 250W and then prob go to 400W in the last month.

Saying all that I've got some money set aside for tent /fan/filter set up so may go with that and a HID next time. So far I've got a Barney's Farm Night Shade and a DNA Rocklock seed waiting, will pick up a couple more in the next month.

Good to hear about the over feeding I may boost them a bit  When finished I may give the Coco ago with the Cana range. 

Hmm anyone going to set up a coffeshop, that would be a good name - Coco Ago Go ?!?! I'll get me coat


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2011)

hi mogwai id deff recommend the Canna coco mate real easy and good results, this thread helped me alot
The Official Canna Coco & Nutrients Thread. 

and this Grow Guide | CANNA UK

peace


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hi mate, im scottish. i take it the 'bhoy' at the end of your name is a reference to ur fitba team!! as ye can see with the union jack on my avatar ye can probably guess what team i support. roll on the next 6 weeks, playin each other 3 times. maybe get a least 1 good game oot o them all. where abouts are you? im in darkest hun filled ayrshire.


you would be right i am from glasgow. hopefully will be a few good games and make it an interesting season.


----------



## MakeItLegal77 (Jan 31, 2011)

That's one hell of a profile pic. lozac. That you or a friend? Whatever, i'm drooling.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ain't that the truth, i took a pic of it when i got back to prove it!:View attachment 1414482
> 
> I'm experimenting with the lighting at the mo, run 150W and 400W (all CFL) in the past 150W gave best result with just 1 plant, 400W was too much temp in the summer, gave 2 huge plants but I think I fried them when early so wasn't v potent so at the mo just running 250W and then prob go to 400W in the last month.
> 
> ...


looks the same as mine mate the big bag that is lol i keep most of my stuff in a different place so i can't check the size without dragging my lazy arse out but i'll have a look 2mo when i pop out. if ya thinking about stronger lighting mate i'd just get a 600w hps with a air cooled hood i didn't have any heat issues this summer just humidity. i got 2 tents at the mo a 1.2x1.2x2m and a 1.2x2.4x2m that fits 3x600w hps nicely, the only problem with them is now that every1 knows what they are. i just bought an old 2nd hand wardrobe that measures 4ftw 2ftd and nearly 7ft h so i'm gonna add 2ft to the back and have the same size s my smaller tent and put a 600w hps in there, also i neglected my smaller tent and the poles have started to rust? my fault for being lazy also the poles weren't powder coated or anything so it might just be that's it cheap? either way another headache down the road and something to sort out. the line up sounds good mate sounds like you got some good things on the way. with the overfeeding mate i only tried it on 1 plant (serious seeds chronic) which was a light feeder so i'd go slow on raising up the feed just incase as i was to tight to try it out over a long period, i only did it once to see if anything would happen. i've been thinking about coco aswell mate i tried it once and wasn't impressed but i didn't use the canna range i used plagron coco and canadian express nutes and then ionic after the canadian express did my head in, i've been thinking about it to save all the medium i'm sure don re-uses his? have to remember to ask as he knocks out some beautys


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2011)

Bahhhhh, my cheese clone is going on 1 month without rooting yet, royally fooking up my schedule, thi'll have to go in virtually 12/12 from roots.


----------



## budgrow (Jan 31, 2011)

anyone know about canna pk 1314 when to use it how long for etc. theres alot of info out there most saying to use for one week 3 wk before harvest is that right? i'm growin jack herer and jock horror and they are about 4 week into flower, any advice appreciated cheers and peace


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not sure of the best application for it, but i start bunging it in at about 4 weeks and continue till a couple of weeks before harvest


----------



## Mogwai5 (Jan 31, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> looks the same as mine mate the big bag that is lol i keep most of my stuff in a different place so i can't check the size without dragging my lazy arse out but i'll have a look 2mo when i pop out. if ya thinking about stronger lighting mate i'd just get a 600w hps with a air cooled hood i didn't have any heat issues this summer just humidity. ...................................................................


Yeah I'm sure Don does rinse his at the end. The problem I have is I'm the ground floor flat in a little block of 6 so it's got to be stealth (without being in a PC case !) atm I've been growing in a fitted wardrobe, if i get a tent it'll be the DR80 (80x80x160) but I'll have to butcher 20 off the depth but that should give me enough width for light, fan, filter and room for my elbows! Got a sneaky venting solution as well which will be double carboned (once at fan and once on exit).

If I keep my job, then I'm hoping to move to a house later this year in which case I can follow your example 

Going to be a while before I go coco anyway, got to use up all the BioBiz first  Pondering getting some Pineapple Express or Sour Kush as well for the next one, although if I really like the KK or BW I'll redo some of those, got a little veg cab now as well so hopefully might get to be perpetual at last, currently dry as!

PS Hammerite treats and covers rust I believe


----------



## MakeItLegal77 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi there. 

In the near future (when I have researched as much as I can) I intend to get my own little hydroponic setup. Will be small scale indoor (about 4/5 plants methinks). A little tent in the spare room, you know. Am in the process of reading some stuff and have decided to go for the hydroponic route since all the best bud seems to be produced like this nowadays. 

Anyhow, can anyone recommend places in the UK to buy my equipment from? Preferably online since prices will be a little cheaper. There seem to be so many when I google a little that it is hard to decide.

Also, if anyone has a similar-minded amateur setup that is providing good results please let me know. What equipment/models you used. Where you bought it etc. Realistic cost of initial setup, excluding seeds/clones.

Have made a new thread for this question (https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/405028-uk-hydroponics-equipment-suppliers-who.html) so you can put your responses there. Probably better than in this thread since it seems a bit damn looooooong...


Many thanks


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wat u say was more important... Root warmth or room worth? Is it possible that buy heating ur tank u cud get away with lower room temp?


----------



## Superdan01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ha ha warmth not worth!!! Fukin Lov bein smashed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2011)

budgrow said:


> anyone know about canna pk 1314 when to use it how long for etc. theres alot of info out there most saying to use for one week 3 wk before harvest is that right? i'm growin jack herer and jock horror and they are about 4 week into flower, any advice appreciated cheers and peace


Hi budgrow...im usin the PK13/14 at min heres some info i copied of jberry in his thread The Official Canna Coco & Nutrients Thread. 


"PK 13/14

i use it for almost 3 weeks...at 4 ml per gallon for the most part...

i start using it a few days after the flowers develop a bunch of pistols and stop when the nugs are finished linking together... by week 6 im done using it.

the plant only needs the pk for around 7-10 days, but to make sure i give it on the exact 7-10 days it is needed, i start early and end late... and canna assured me it wouldnt have any ill side effects...

i still pump it up to 6ml per gallon during the 7 days that i suspect to be the pk sweet spot.

it depends on how long your flower time is also... if you had a 12 week flower time, than you wouldnt want to use it until like week 8 or something like that. 


PK tends to be best used in a 7 - 10 day window starting about the time you see first flower formation. This typically, on an 8 week flower response group, to be about 5 weeks before harvest or 2-3 weeks after flower initiation (not light change). Adding it early will not advance or benefit flower initiation, only the amount of dark the plant sees will initiation flowering. Adding too early could result in phosphate accumulation and ratio issues involving Ca and Mg"

So id start now and use for 2-3 weeks
peace


----------



## budgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the advice PUKKA BUD.
this sounds good to me, i'm adding it as i'm 3-4 week into flowering. i'm using coco and watering by hand so now i'm just adding pk1314 and boost. but i'm worried to give it feed every time i water or is this ok to do if the strengths are weakened and the ph of coco is fine?. my buds looked like they were just staying small, so the last few days i have made a few adjustments in my tent. i'll post pics, and maybe thatll help, peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2011)

yes mate you water with nutes every time in coco its hydro, water till you get 10-20% runoff(some people dont with great results)....use the amounts in the canna grow guide, as a ruff guide(there a little high) start at like 1/4 strength an work up and you may need to lower your A&B when you add the PK(you can run boost at high rate its not a nute)..........Keep a eye on the the leaf tips for sign of nute burn........ And you will soon lern to watch your plant and know if your runnin to high

Grow Guide | CANNA UK 

peace


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

coco coco coco coco coco just loving this coco, thats all im saying.............................coco


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2011)

Whats coco?.........lol!!......... i dont mean to go on about the stuff but im lovin it! Haha


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

you bet mate, really seems a clean straight forward way to grow, got some grapefruit and 1 cheese 12-12 from seed under my 250 enviro, half strength hasi nutes and looking real healthy and no more stinking gnats...........heaven, just popped a green house lemon skunk to add tothe family.............coco


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2011)

yo ppl just got an extractor fan, carbon filter, cooltube etc, does the extractor fan have to be screwed into something?? it looks so confusing to install


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

guess a bit of ducting to fit to cooltube to extractor would help


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> guess a bit of ducting to fit to cooltube to extractor would help


i have ducting, i mean for example in the instructions of the extractor fan it looks as though the extractor fan has to be drilled into a wall or mounted on to something, can i not just have it all connected by sitting on the floor outside the tent?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah man you can do that, as long as it does the job doesnt have to be neat


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

always exciting putting new stuff together, what light you got?


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2011)

i know this my 1st time setting up these extras, before i just used the light with a air circulation fan inside, ive got the lumatek 600w dimmable ballast, so i bought all this so i can run the 600W


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL cocco is old guys and the best way to grow by far do not be surprised to get 3 oz of a plant in sog using cocco hard to fuck it up if you know wot i mean. neva underestimate how good roots form in it i ve done grows with no root excelerater cannazyme multizyme jack just straight canna a+b and easily got 3+oz without a single bit of trouble from doin so!! dont over do things sometimes simple is the best method of getting good harvests !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2011)

everythin inside for me extractor ducting the lot summer is around the corner and air cooled lights are a must if you intend on growing through our summer months easy to set up kana hang your light(s) as much ducting as you need and connect to your extractor making sure there are no kinks in it as you wont get the most from your extractor more ducting from the extractor to a hole were it can be pushed outside lastly hang your carbon filter and connect ducting from there to the light make sure your pulling air through the carbon filter and your light if not it is nt right!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

kana said:


> i have ducting, i mean for example in the instructions of the extractor fan it looks as though the extractor fan has to be drilled into a wall or mounted on to something, can i not just have it all connected by sitting on the floor outside the tent?


That's absolutely fine mate, I have mine hanging by string inside the tent. Just remember you want the fan to suck the air through the carbon filter and out the tent, not sucking air out the tent and pushing through the carbon filter. And the longer the ducting run, the less efficient the air turnover will be. Enjoy man


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2011)

kana said:


> i have ducting, i mean for example in the instructions of the extractor fan it looks as though the extractor fan has to be drilled into a wall or mounted on to something, can i not just have it all connected by sitting on the floor outside the tent?


mine goes - carbon filter -> fan -> ducting -> light -> ducting-> exit out of tent mate, hope that makes sense, i strap the filter and fan up to the back of the tent then have enough ducting to ba able to lower the light without moving them and enough to run the exhaust out of the tent. i did have it set-up the other way with the filter outside the tent pushing air through it as it left but i found it wasn't as effective at scrubbing the smell


----------



## ballsofbud (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone sell ounces?????????? need constant supply


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks 4 all the help people! you have made that part more clear for me now, but i am now stuck with the actual wiring on the extractor fan, i am not to familiar with this and the instructions are confusing!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Has your fan got this lead?



That's what mine did and I had to buy a kettle lead for £2.99 off ebay. If not, I can't help you lol.


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Has your fan got this lead?
> 
> View attachment 1416518
> 
> That's what mine did and I had to buy a kettle lead for £2.99 off ebay. If not, I can't help you lol.


nah mine come with english plug, i just had to do the wiring connecting the wires inside etc i think ive managed to do it now


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

kana said:


> thanks 4 all the help people! you have made that part more clear for me now, but i am now stuck with the actual wiring on the extractor fan, i am not to familiar with this and the instructions are confusing!


the wires are prob different colour to ours but the should be marked on the fan which is live etc


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought one of the PK extractor fans. Big fuckers, had to wire it yourself, i think i had issue with there being no clear indicators of +/- so just guessed and it works. Although going back to pissing around in physics at school, unless it's a fancy motor, it'd just switch the direction no? Haha, never gave a damn how they worked, just enjoyed pulling them to pieces for wicked shiny cool things, what more can you want when you're 10 than a couple of magnets and a weird copper shiny thing!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I bought one of the PK extractor fans. Big fuckers, had to wire it yourself, i think i had issue with there being no clear indicators of +/- so just guessed and it works. Although going back to pissing around in physics at school, unless it's a fancy motor, it'd just switch the direction no? Haha, never gave a damn how they worked, just enjoyed pulling them to pieces for wicked shiny cool things, what more can you want when you're 10 than a couple of magnets and a weird copper shiny thing!


Haha, funny you should mention that. We had a practical on electromagnetic induction today and we did exactly that!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2011)

You trainin to be a spark WOW?.....thats my game!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2011)

ballsofbud said:


> anyone sell ounces?????????? need constant supply


word to the wise mate. if the moderators see questions like that your liable to get booted from the site, also no one is gonna admit to dealing for the obvious reasons. no offence intended just a bit of info mate.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2011)

well 4 days sober and i feel like re-enacting columbine, i fuckin hate being sober. admittedly at least my plants /son/ girlfriend/ body odour gets sum attention............i just noticed i typed plants first, now thats what you call unconcious prioritising


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 1, 2011)

evening all (as dibble would say!)

whilst rotating the babies tonight I noticed that one of the newer leaves has a bit missing, do you think I should worry about bugs maybe? Checked the leaf over and even took a sliver off to put under scope but couldn't spot anything, apologies for the quality of the pic again (must get some batteries for proper cam!) (left hand side of centre 'prong'). Here's a pic of the babies just after waking up (2 x Blue Widows at the back and the Kandy Kush at the front, the KK seems to be living up to the rep for stretch as is 1" taller than the others with greater node spacing) .


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 1, 2011)

If at first u don't succeed, try, try and try again .


----------



## dura72 (Feb 1, 2011)

probably just a little mutation, wouldnt worry bout it. i get shit like that quite often


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

I would keep a close eye on your garden for the time being, if you see anymore go missing then you need some pest control but it doesn't look like a bug problem, it's very isolated and the rest of the plant looks in good health. All 3 look very healthy mog, keep it up.

Lol, what you mean a spark pukka? I'm studying physics at uni!

Latest pics of my two for anyone who cares

Strawberry Haze











Super Lemon Haze


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 1, 2011)

cheers fellas, that's what I thought,hopefully just a slight mutation but I'll keep me beadys on them. Look yummy Wow, how long ya reckon to go? Strawberries look slightly in the lead? Physics hey never got on with that discipline I have to say, ever since when asked what happens when you open your parachute I said you go up (thinking of the vids you get from helmet cam of ppl skydiving, obv you decelerate but at the time I was asked that's not what came out!)

PS Wow - you're not the uni guy off of that cannabis prog the other night are ya ??


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

yummy stuff then........ill take an ounce


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> cheers fellas, that's what I thought,hopefully just a slight mutation but I'll keep me beadys on them. Look yummy Wow, how long ya reckon to go? Strawberries look slightly in the lead? Physics hey never got on with that discipline I have to say, ever since when asked what happens when you open your parachute I said you go up (thinking of the vids you get from helmet cam of ppl skydiving, obv you decelerate but at the time I was asked that's not what came out!)
> 
> PS Wow - you're not the uni guy off of that cannabis prog the other night are ya ??


The strawberry is bigger but the SLH will be done a lot sooner. Haha, fraid that wasn't me mate! Similar set up to mine though! definitely aint for everyone lol, I love it though!


----------



## kana (Feb 1, 2011)

unfortunately it did not work when i done the wiring my self, so im gonna have to take it to the local electronic shop 2moro and see if the guy there can sort it out 4 me, hopefully he can! and your plants looking great WOW, from the pictures the SLH looks realllll nice, been smoking on my friends SLH the stinkiest i had in a while everywhere i go people catch the smell on me lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> The strawberry is bigger but the SLH will be done a lot sooner. Haha, fraid that wasn't me mate! Similar set up to mine though! definitely aint for everyone lol, I love it though!


Ha I had to ask  Although if it was I wouldn't admit it!!

Both look schhweet I was just going on the yellowing 


kana said:


> unfortunately it did not work when i done the wiring my self, so im gonna have to take it to the local electronic shop 2moro and see if the guy there can sort it out 4 me, hopefully he can! and your plants looking great WOW, from the pictures the SLH looks realllll nice, been smoking on my friends SLH the stinkiest i had in a while everywhere i go people catch the smell on me lol


Try posting in this thread mate might help: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/240481-bored-electrician-answer-your-questions.html

Otherwise post a pic of the terminals up I'm sure one of us can solve it.


----------



## rob979 (Feb 2, 2011)

dudes and dudettes....could you please look at my most recent thread and give me some advice asap 
Used some pesticide on my plants due to spider mites, and now may have to bin 5oz of the most crystally bud ive ever grown  Bad times lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 2, 2011)

Awrite guys Ive started a journal on my Neville's Haze just going into 12/12. Come along for the ride


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 2, 2011)

Another thing, my m8's K2 was ready yesterday. My God, it blew my head apart. After doing a bong in his house to try it I had to then get on a pheasant wagon aka bus. This had to be one of the most surreal experiences of my life. I got an 1/8 off him. Just going to give it to my bro, can't handle that shit


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2011)

A kid gave his teacher a blank piece of paper. 
Teacher: What is this? 
Kid: It's a drawing of a cow eating grass. 
Teacher: (looked at the paper) Where's the grass? 
Kid: The cow ate all of it. 
...Teacher: (looked at the paper again)Then, where's the cow? 
Kid: It left because there was no more grass.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2011)

Apparently, calling all the Jews that survived the holocaust ''Oven dodgers'', is an easy way to get your History exam torn up.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2011)

The barman says, "We don't serve time travellers in here".

A time traveller walks into a bar.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 2, 2011)

Smart Cars:
Your way of telling the world, that you're on a minimum wage, are slightly retarded, suffer from disability envy, have no fucking shame and harbor a secret death wish.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2011)

@WOW.......A sparky!......Its Slang for Electrician mate,......i was at college 1 day a week for 3 years doin my NVQ and we did some stuff on motors an electromagnectic unduction an crap so i was thinkin you aswell..........anyways i passed even though i was smokin it up every break!! Haha

peace


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> @WOW.......A sparky!......Its Slang for Electrician mate,......i was at college 1 day a week for 3 years doin my NVQ and we did some stuff on motors an electromagnectic unduction an crap so i was thinkin you aswell..........anyways i passed even though i was smokin it up every break!! Haha
> 
> peace


Haha, good lad. I'd make a terrible electrician, I've been doing physics for about 5 years now and I still struggle to set up a simple circuit lol, practical aint my thing! 

@ dura the cow and the time traveller ones made me lol.


----------



## kana (Feb 2, 2011)

unfortunately the guy in the shop said he doesnt do things like that! now im waiting on the bored electrician thread and if that doesnt work god knows what ill do lol


----------



## del66666 (Feb 2, 2011)

kana said:


> unfortunately the guy in the shop said he doesnt do things like that! now im waiting on the bored electrician thread and if that doesnt work god knows what ill do lol


what fan you got?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

rob19791 said:


> dudes and dudettes....could you please look at my most recent thread and give me some advice asap
> Used some pesticide on my plants due to spider mites, and now may have to bin 5oz of the most crystally bud ive ever grown  Bad times lol


buy a cheap set of bubble bags off ebay and turn it all into hash safest way to deal with mould and id guess pesticides should come out in the wash, that or butane extract it. got pics or a product description of the stuff?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 2, 2011)

kana said:


> unfortunately the guy in the shop said he doesnt do things like that! now im waiting on the bored electrician thread and if that doesnt work god knows what ill do lol


if its a ruck fan you connect yellow green toyellow green, brown to blue, blue to blue black........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2011)

@ kana put some picks up of fan connections mate should be able to help you out

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

frosty up north!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 2, 2011)

quality stuff don, they look amazing.


----------



## rainz (Feb 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frosty up north!


Gorgeous is the only word that comes to mind. Is that your dog? it wont let me rep ya now but i will do when i can, that looks LETHAL.


----------



## kana (Feb 2, 2011)

Its a fantronix TT150, i tried doing it myself but it didnt work wen i put it in the socket, here's some pics of it, im gona try agen but remove some of the rubber on the little blue and brown wires so more of the actual wire comes through



oh yeah budz look very tasty don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheers lads! It's a real hit n forget everything smoke. Been in a daze since it dried


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2011)

you have wired it right mate i think you need to bare more copper twist it bend it other like a U so it fills the hole and gets a good connection, is an copper showin?


----------



## kana (Feb 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you have wired it right mate i think you need to bare more copper twist it bend it other like a U so it fills the hole and gets a good connection, is an copper showin?


thats what im doing now taking more of the blue and brown rubber off so more of the copper is out, should i make a lot of it show?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2011)

Enough to fill hole but not to much so hangs out fold it other so its double thickness mate


----------



## kana (Feb 2, 2011)

success! got it working at last, thanks 4 da help ppl specially pukka this last hour!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 2, 2011)

kana said:


> success! got it working at last, thanks 4 da help ppl specially pukka this last hour!


wicked, the wonders of the web


----------



## kana (Feb 2, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> wicked, the wonders of the web


tell me about it, without you guys i would be nowere!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 2, 2011)

right silly question time peeps. I was looking at getting a tent, but it will require a bit of 'modification' to fit n the space and I can't really bring myself to start chopping up something I paid nigh on £100 for, so was considering building a cab, or even better find something prebuilt that can be modded, when whilst searching I came across this,http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500002701&langId=-1&searchTerms=FABRIC+COVERED+TIDY+RAIL+SINGLE+WARDROBE+-+BLACK#pdpAlternativeProducts the dimensions are perfect and peeps say it can take a fair load of weight, do you reckon it will burst into flames though? I'm only using 250 - 400W of CFL, temp sitting round 79 atm, obviously have to cut a couple of holes for duct, cable etc (light proofing not really an issue as it'll be in another cupboard) but hmmm ?!?! Failing that it's down B&Q for a bit of MDF and some Blue Peter skills!

Cheers Peeps


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi i just thought id post this for any UK growers who have been tryin to buy Rapid Rooters......Ive been readin alot about them on RIU and thought id give them ago but found you could only buy from America and get shipped witch cost....so after abit of searchin i think ive found the UK version..........ROOT RIOT ORGANIC PLANT STARTER CUBES items - Get great deals on Home Garden items on eBay UK!

Im goin to give them a go on my next run so ill let you no what i think!

peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> right silly question time peeps. I was looking at getting a tent, but it will require a bit of 'modification' to fit n the space and I can't really bring myself to start chopping up something I paid nigh on £100 for, so was considering building a cab, or even better find something prebuilt that can be modded, when whilst searching I came across this,http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500002701&langId=-1&searchTerms=FABRIC+COVERED+TIDY+RAIL+SINGLE+WARDROBE+-+BLACK#pdpAlternativeProducts the dimensions are perfect and peeps say it can take a fair load of weight, do you reckon it will burst into flames though? I'm only using 250 - 400W of CFL, temp sitting round 79 atm, obviously have to cut a couple of holes for duct, cable etc (light proofing not really an issue as it'll be in another cupboard) but hmmm ?!?! Failing that it's down B&Q for a bit of MDF and some Blue Peter skills!
> 
> Cheers Peeps


Looks interestin mate! you thinkin the black or white 1?......its a shame they dont say what the material is you could check it out.....you could cover in maylar or panda film tape joints up and would be sound inside......thanks for pointin them out the small 1 would be sound for a veg cab!

peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive seen these on ebay aswell.....you could adapt 1 if you ok with light mate
Gardman Mini 4 Tier Green house Indoor / Outdoor Garden on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 09:48:53 GMT) 

peace


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi i just thought id post this for any UK growers who have been tryin to buy Rapid Rooters......Ive been readin alot about them on RIU and thought id give them ago but found you could only buy from America and get shipped witch cost....so after abit of searchin i think ive found the UK version..........ROOT RIOT ORGANIC PLANT STARTER CUBES items - Get great deals on Home Garden items on eBay UK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there the tits, love em bro  made by the same people as clonex


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool....so you'd recommend them bro?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2011)

Arrrrr me bleedin head! Just wanna go shopping and can barely open my eyes


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah bro i would, some people use jiffy pellets and get good results, i just get better in root riots 

hey ttt whats up bro?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2011)

Howdy sambo, hope ya good. Nowt serious, just a handgover with a vendetta, never in my life have i had a migraine that compared to how i feel right now. Think i'm gonna drag myself to the car and get to the chinese shop and buy shit loads of noodles.


----------



## rainz (Feb 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi i just thought id post this for any UK growers who have been tryin to buy Rapid Rooters......Ive been readin alot about them on RIU and thought id give them ago but found you could only buy from America and get shipped witch cost....so after abit of searchin i think ive found the UK version..........ROOT RIOT ORGANIC PLANT STARTER CUBES items - Get great deals on Home Garden items on eBay UK!
> 
> Im goin to give them a go on my next run so ill let you no what i think!
> 
> peace


They've been around for a while now mate, been using them successfully for about 10months now, i drop em straight in soil or 4inch grodan cubes depending what set up im running, growell always have em in stock


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

Have they i didint no id only herd of the rapid rooters of RIU mate,......couldnt find any info on UK version on here......wished id a just asked mite a saved me some time searchin lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Have they i didint no id only herd of the rapid rooters of RIU mate,......couldnt find any info on UK version on here......wished id a just asked mite a saved me some time searchin lol


lol no worries mate, just shows that ur not lazy lol, so ur a sparks then? i wonder could you tell me what decent timer i could use with a 250hps without a contactor that wont fail lol? Its my experimental grow and i dont wana spend a fortune comparing dwc to soil ( not organic ), its not yeild but quality im comparing using vitalink nutes


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to use one of the #5 BnQ segment timers, used it for about a year and a half, it didn't melt and it didn't @[email protected] although it would ocasionally not turn the light off, maybe once a fortnight kinda thing. So i bought a plug n grow contactor timer off ebay for 20 quid and it works perfectly with the 600w

Had to abandon sainsburys before i was sick, trying to sort things out with some double cheeseburgers


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

rainz said:


> lol no worries mate, just shows that ur not lazy lol, so ur a sparks then? i wonder could you tell me what decent timer i could use with a 250hps without a contactor that wont fail lol? Its my experimental grow and i dont wana spend a fortune comparing dwc to soil ( not organic ), its not yeild but quality im comparing using vitalink nutes


lol reagards contactor for 250w light i did read that you dont need one and i dont use one on my 250mh veggin light, never have and its fine. think u need the contactors for 400w and above? not sure but i am sure about my magnetic ballast, using it on a homebase value timer, 3 for a tenner 

edit - yeah i'm with ttt, got a 25 quid contactor from my shop that will run 2k for my 600w


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2011)

rainz said:


> lol no worries mate, just shows that ur not lazy lol, so ur a sparks then? i wonder could you tell me what decent timer i could use with a 250hps without a contactor that wont fail lol? Its my experimental grow and i dont wana spend a fortune comparing dwc to soil ( not organic ), its not yeild but quality im comparing using vitalink nutes





tip top toker said:


> I used to use one of the #5 BnQ segment timers, used it for about a year and a half, it didn't melt and it didn't @[email protected] although it would ocasionally not turn the light off, maybe once a fortnight kinda thing. So i bought a plug n grow contactor timer off ebay for 20 quid and it works perfectly with the 600w
> 
> Had to abandon sainsburys before i was sick, trying to sort things out with some double cheeseburgers


Ive got the same 1 as you ttt works good with my 600w it says it can switch 2x600!!!but i wouldnt....... its 3kw but you got to think about your start up voltage..... think i paid 15quid tho.....you can add your start up voltage of your bulb + start up voltage of your ballast(CFL with no ballast just add SUV of each) then divide by 240 and that gives you what Amps its usin when it starts...... if its no more then the 13A the timers raited at your good to go......id go with 1 timer with 1 light mate if you dont no your start up Wattage of everythin


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks interestin mate! you thinkin the black or white 1?......its a shame they dont say what the material is you could check it out.....you could cover in maylar or panda film tape joints up and would be sound inside......thanks for pointin them out the small 1 would be sound for a veg cab!
> 
> peace


I'm going for the black, planning on lining it with the diamond insulation stuff B&Q, etc do for behind your radiators - should give a bit of light reflection and some heat insulation for the fabric, probably pick one up tomorrow. Also plan to find a cheap drawstring bag somewhere, cut a hole in the side and fabric glue it as flange (tee hee) on the inside with the rest of the bag and drawstring outside to make a light/air seal around the duct. If all goes to plan 1.5 x 0.9 x 0.5 grow tent for £30. Bet I'm taking it back on Saturday though lol!!!


----------



## rainz (Feb 3, 2011)

To be honest lads i read all the same, i use a contactor on my 600 but i didnt think u would need 1 for a 250, every timer ive used with it so far doesnt turn the light off it will turn it on but thats it, its like it gets stuck on. Never had one melt or catch fire (touch wood) but its pissing me off big time as this is an experimental grow, i need the lights to be runnin with no probs thanx for all ur replies, its appreciated


----------



## rainz (Feb 3, 2011)

A few hours ago i was taking down the set i only put up yesterday at work, all for a fucking party!!! We built a fucking stage aswell as the poxy set with a 6ft screen in it!! ahhh well im laying down now smoking some 'ice cream' which aint bad at all and listening to the verve while me pizza's cooking..............meat fucking feast!!!! yea baby


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2011)

I need to find me a tree stump and some woodworking tools! Got me a machine to build.


----------



## growwwww (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful, some of my mates UK cheese grown from cutting. Got an Eigth, its fuckin beautiful gettin me fucked and beautifully high.

Peace bretherins.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 3, 2011)

Wodup guys, just a QQ about flushing. Do you flush every day? Or is it like normal feeding where you let the soil dry out a bit or does it not matter as you're not trying to keep them properly healthy? I was thinking of adding molasses to the flush on every other one?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Wodup guys, just a QQ about flushing. Do you flush every day? Or is it like normal feeding where you let the soil dry out a bit or does it not matter as you're not trying to keep them properly healthy? I was thinking of adding molasses to the flush on every other one?


i normaly water as normal (letting it dry out a bit) during flush, just with plain water with canna boost every feed.

cant tell ya shit about molasses though bro  lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i normaly water as normal (letting it dry out a bit) during flush, just with plain water with canna boost every feed.
> 
> cant tell ya shit about molasses though bro  lol


Ah right, I reckon I could use molasses like boost because it is an organic sweetener with no chemicals like boost so that should be fine. Going to try rinse the coco a bit though, have a feeling there'll be a lot of salts in there that need washing out!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

Can anyone help me out with wiring a PC fan for my drying box. 







Im not sure wether I can just cut the red and the black before they get to the plastic holder on the left or cut the 2 black, red and yellow before they get to the holder on the right. I know I can use a phone charger and just wire the black and red to each other but there is 2 blacks and a red and a yellow. Need a spark haha (pukka).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

DONT CUT THE BLUE WIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol sorry im baked, ive got nothin helpful to add.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DONT CUT THE BLUE WIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol sorry im baked, ive got nothin helpful to add.


lmao. I have two fans so I just thought fuck it and messed around with it and figured it out. Now I've gotta go buy a decent box to put them on haha.

EDIT: Just in case someone has the same problem, I cut the thin red and black wires before they go into the clip on the left. It really is that simple. Then my charger had a white and black wire so went white - red and black - black. Bit of electrical tape and you're good to go!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao. I have two fans so I just thought fuck it and messed around with it and figured it out. Now I've gotta go buy a decent box to put them on haha.
> 
> EDIT: Just in case someone has the same problem, I cut the thin red and black wires before they go into the clip on the left. It really is that simple. Then my charger had a white and black wire so went white - red and black - black. Bit of electrical tape and you're good to go!


Hi bud read the your 1st post was goin to say cut the red black but you would need a 12v transformer........... and you can use one made for lights about £4!........but looks like you done agood job mate usin the charger most are 12v some are 5v so your sound......you want a job? Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao. I have two fans so I just thought fuck it and messed around with it and figured it out. Now I've gotta go buy a decent box to put them on haha.
> 
> EDIT: Just in case someone has the same problem, I cut the thin red and black wires before they go into the clip on the left. It really is that simple. Then my charger had a white and black wire so went white - red and black - black. Bit of electrical tape and you're good to go!


Good work man, computer fan power connectors come in 3 varieties, black and red, black red and yellow, and the last is PWM which is an odd one. There are some others when they start having lights and whisstles built in, but essentially yes, just red and black is all that's neeeded. Yellow coming off the fan is simply a speed indicator cable for the motherboard. In your pic, the extra wiring, that's just so that it can be plugged in but then have something else plugged in as well.






cuppa anyone?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2011)

No tea then, how about some cheese?


----------



## kana (Feb 4, 2011)

finally got everything set up ppl, heres a pic


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2011)

i'd rather the cheese as i dont know whats in the cup? what the hell are they?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2011)

Rolled tea leaves mate  Tis buds from the tea plant dried roasted then rolled i believe.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

My current smoke. its UK CHEESE that my mate grew in his cupboard very nice and smooth taste and mellow high. hopefully my current grow is as good.


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 4, 2011)

did any 1 watch bbc hd las night?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 4, 2011)

Cannabis whats the harm is it mate ?


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 4, 2011)

ye thats the 1. what a joke. sneakin it in by pineapple?? ha ha im really


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 4, 2011)

See it when they busted that farm lolol that was some stealthy shit i fucking hate Tipoffs lol some local smack head spilling the beans cause he got caught with a wrap lol .


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Can anyone help me out with wiring a PC fan for my drying box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just cut the black and red. it wont make any difference how u wire it other than what direction it turns, so turn it to suit. just use a phone charger, even if its a higher voltage it shouldn't push it too much.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just cut the black and red. it wont make any difference how u wire it other than what direction it turns, so turn it to suit. just use a phone charger, even if its a higher voltage it shouldn't push it too much.


It's a much lower voltage anyway, so Ive put one on intake and one on outtake seeing as theyre moving such little air! I felt so bad for that woman after her farm got busted. 200+ plants, what do they expect though! Also, I took a taster of my lemon, rough as fuck but im highhhhh as fuck, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No tea then, how about some cheese?


 nice work TTT


----------



## rainz (Feb 5, 2011)

What cheese is that?? Ive never seen a cheese go purple looks tasty tho mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

thats the exodus cut. itll go purp in the cold, psychosis does too and blues/livers is kinda that colour to start with.


----------



## choempi (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I bought one of the PK extractor fans. Big fuckers, had to wire it yourself, i think i had issue with there being no clear indicators of +/- so just guessed and it works. Although going back to pissing around in physics at school, unless it's a fancy motor, it'd just switch the direction no? Haha, never gave a damn how they worked, just enjoyed pulling them to pieces for wicked shiny cool things, what more can you want when you're 10 than a couple of magnets and a weird copper shiny thing!


jus bung it up fir a good job wat.


----------



## rainz (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats the exodus cut. itll go purp in the cold, psychosis does too and blues/livers is kinda that colour to start with.


Im dying to get hold of an exodus cut, cheers don and well done TTT plant looks gorgeous.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

you and a whole lot of peeps.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2011)

All depends where you live  I was extremely lucky with mine, the fairy was very kind. Maybe ill plant a couple in the.south east of England this spring amd then PM the coordinates to whoever migght want to take some.cuts  

Woth regard to the fan spinning either way, the concave edge.needs.to be leading, that is how they're designed to move the most air


----------



## rainz (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> All depends where you live  I was extremely lucky with mine, the fairy was very kind. Maybe ill plant a couple in the.south east of England this spring amd then PM the coordinates to whoever migght want to take some.cuts
> 
> Woth regard to the fan spinning either way, the concave edge.needs.to be leading, that is how they're designed to move the most air


TTT if you do that your the man lol


----------



## kana (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> All depends where you live  I was extremely lucky with mine, the fairy was very kind. Maybe ill plant a couple in the.south east of England this spring amd then PM the coordinates to whoever migght want to take some.cuts
> 
> Woth regard to the fan spinning either way, the concave edge.needs.to be leading, that is how they're designed to move the most air


make sure u pm me, i will definately be there!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not of the same mentality as the lovely chap who met me out of the blue while i was a pretty unknown person, it just seems like a very plausible and safe method of spreading it around. Different location for each recipient as well, just for their own safety. Heck, could root out clones, stick em in large gordon rockwool cubes and they themselves would probably sit happily for 3 days or so between me dropping off and someone scooting in to pick it up etc.


----------



## choempi (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not of the same mentality as the lovely chap who met me out of the blue while i was a pretty unknown person, it just seems like a very plausible and safe method of spreading it around. Different location for each recipient as well, just for their own safety. Heck, could root out clones, stick em in large gordon rockwool cubes and they themselves would probably sit happily for 3 days or so between me dropping off and someone scooting in to pick it up etc.


thats the stuff of a good cartoon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not of the same mentality as the lovely chap who met me out of the blue while i was a pretty unknown person, it just seems like a very plausible and safe method of spreading it around. Different location for each recipient as well, just for their own safety. Heck, could root out clones, stick em in large gordon rockwool cubes and they themselves would probably sit happily for 3 days or so between me dropping off and someone scooting in to pick it up etc.


royal mail have always run a great next day delivery service


----------



## rogue^smoker (Feb 5, 2011)

hey hey people, would you take a look at these plants and see what you think, im new(ish) to growing so would appreciate any comments or advice
there 5-6 in tall and just getting 200ml water at the moment as they are in starter mix with recommended n-p-k, im growing indoors as the weather system im under is piss poor rain 360 days of the year!
2x blueberry gum 2x bluewidow 1x ak48 1x blueberry
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## horn420 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey im in the process of germinating some seeds and im still waiting for one to split its shell! its bin on wet tissue since thdursday afternoon, 2 seeds hav sprouted jus not this one, its a pineapple chunk seed! jus wondered how long it might take!! many thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2011)

It can take a long time. Typically 2 weeks should be expected, although it can be a lot quicker, but can also take longer. I have one at 4 weeks, i don't have any hope for it.

[youtube]dTHWBSluUjU[/youtube]

I want one of these! If not just for the noise it makes!


----------



## coaks (Feb 5, 2011)

In the Northwest your getting £170-£180 straight through. Mostly Blues-Blue Cheese & Cheese. The stinkier the better.


----------



## brock (Feb 6, 2011)

hey guys.

how is everyone? i aint had a laptop since i was last here, been seeing some nice oz's lately.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi uk growers.... how is everyone doing?

I want to up the number of lights i am using.... I currently use 1 x 600w in a tent but id like to have 4 x 600w

At the moment for venting i just leave my window half cracked "on the latch" and place the exhaust which is inside my bedroom pointing upwards towards the window.

Maybe my property isn't ideal for this kind of thing - i need to get rid of the heat somehow, im looking at renting or buying a property with a chimney as its the only plausible and effective way of getting rid of the heat

What are peoples thoughts - what are you doing for your exhausts?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> It's a much lower voltage anyway, so Ive put one on intake and one on outtake seeing as theyre moving such little air! I felt so bad for that woman after her farm got busted. 200+ plants, what do they expect though! Also, I took a taster of my lemon, rough as fuck but im highhhhh as fuck, haha.


I used on of these:http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004B9PP56?ie=UTF8&tag=shopwiki-uk-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1634&creative=6738 3 - 12V on switch which can be used to control speed of the fan if noise is an issue (not that they are particularly loud). Although I'm an impatient bugger so got one from Asda for £8 I think, wire it up exactly the same as the phone charger.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 6, 2011)

whitewidow2 said:


> Hi uk growers.... how is everyone doing?
> 
> I want to up the number of lights i am using.... I currently use 1 x 600w in a tent but id like to have 4 x 600w
> 
> ...


ez ww2 sounds a bit like my situation, I found that they had boxed out the cold water feed into my flat from the front of my flat to the airing cupboard, this boxed section runs right through the back of my fitted wardrobe. I plan to remove a little section of the ply used to box out, connect duct to it and open a small hole around the pipe where it feeds into airing cupboard. Air will be filtered from tent into box section and then out in airing cupboard where I am going to have a bit of cooker hood carbon over the exit, so heat is removed and dumped into airing cupboard and should be double filtered to prevent smell. Will post pics when done, today I am attempting to build my own tent!


----------



## rainz (Feb 6, 2011)

whitewidow2 said:


> Hi uk growers.... how is everyone doing?
> 
> I want to up the number of lights i am using.... I currently use 1 x 600w in a tent but id like to have 4 x 600w
> 
> ...


If you start to vent from a chimney, i wouldnt make any plans for the next few years lol. Have your exhaust venting elsewhere in the house.


----------



## horn420 (Feb 6, 2011)

yeh all is gd!! jus smokin some expensive uk cheese!! 10 per G atleast its dry!! plus my 2 babies should start flowing this comin wk plus i got 2 in germinating!! its a gd day!!


----------



## rainz (Feb 6, 2011)

cockle a gram? lucky you, were lucky to get 1.6 for a score rand ere


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2011)

come up to scotland guys we getting 3.5g for £25 and a quarter for £45 half oz=£85 and an ounce is £165 and its either uk cheese or big buddha that i get depends on which plants my dude has ready at the time.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Feb 6, 2011)

@ mogwai - good luck with the tent...

@rainz - i tried that before and it was still a bit stinky even with the carbon filters, defo looking at moving... 

dreading the summer months and the impending heat rises


----------



## kana (Feb 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It can take a long time. Typically 2 weeks should be expected, although it can be a lot quicker, but can also take longer. I have one at 4 weeks, i don't have any hope for it.
> 
> [youtube]dTHWBSluUjU[/youtube]
> 
> I want one of these! If not just for the noise it makes!


that plane is sick i want one too 2! lol where can you get it from


----------



## kana (Feb 6, 2011)

rainz said:


> cockle a gram? lucky you, were lucky to get 1.6 for a score rand ere


same, a lot of ppl i know gettin 1.2 for a score


----------



## kana (Feb 6, 2011)

yo ppl was thinking bout getting one of these drying racks or nets from greenshorticulture: http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Care-407/Accessories-479/

anyone tried or use them, if so are they worth getting?


----------



## Spac3iinvader (Feb 6, 2011)

i pay £10 for and 8th in west london very gd stuff!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2011)

Spac3iinvader said:


> i pay £10 for and 8th in west london very gd stuff!


lol bro £80 an oz


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 6, 2011)

alreet can any body shed some light on this,
View attachment 1426194View attachment 1426197

its only one of six others are doing fine. been like it now 4 days, flushed it with fresh water 2 days ago.

pic of others,
View attachment 1426211View attachment 1426212


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 6, 2011)

Howdy peoples,

Gonna go buy a laptop in the morning been computer less for too long now.

Av been tryin to sort of me grow room brought a couple of secret jardin ds120 tents not very impressd aint got enough vents in them wish I hadn't been a cheap skate n got the dr120


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 6, 2011)

Hook me up then gary boy i have a few quid for a few onces


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2011)

All entertainment is reliant on my cmputer, music films games and tv, not sure what i'd do without it while i'm cooped up like a battery human.


----------



## kana (Feb 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> All entertainment is reliant on my cmputer, music films games and tv, not sure what i'd do without it while i'm cooped up like a battery human.


mine broken, i need one asap was thinking about getting the dell xps15?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2011)

I ent looked at computers in a while, and have never looked or even thought twice about a pre-built job. From when i was massively into computers a few years abck, anything dell XPS was generally regarded as crap, not sure if that's still the case seeing as they bought up alienware, overpriced no doubt though, and if seemingly very cheap it's because half the components such as power suply, ram, motherboard, fans, heatsink etc are extremely cheap and naff brans. My computers that i build and also sell tend to be a touch more expensive than retail jobs as they're pieces of furnature, they gotta looks swish, nice bit of brushed aluminium.


----------



## kana (Feb 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I ent looked at computers in a while, and have never looked or even thought twice about a pre-built job. From when i was massively into computers a few years abck, anything dell XPS was generally regarded as crap, not sure if that's still the case seeing as they bought up alienware, overpriced no doubt though, and if seemingly very cheap it's because half the components such as power suply, ram, motherboard, fans, heatsink etc are extremely cheap and naff brans. My computers that i build and also sell tend to be a touch more expensive than retail jobs as they're pieces of furnature, they gotta looks swish, nice bit of brushed aluminium.


maybe you have saved me my money now, guess ill be looking at something else? what brand would you recommend? my last one was a hp pavillion dv9000 or something


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2011)

Unless it's ust an email and internet computer, i don't reccomend off the shelf for gaming or any other more intensive uses. As i say, they have attractive specifications such as 4gb memory, 650w power supply etc, but the memory is generic unbranded stuff, the psu the same, which should you have a power cut or surge, could end up frying half the kit in the pc, it's happened once before and the manufacturer holds no liability, you gotta pay for the replacement parts unless you pay a good sum for say a 3 year warranty from the company. Whereas if you build it yourself, you can get an incredibly high quality PsU for just £40, and memory for near the same price, both which will normally carry 10 year to a lifetime warranty, included in the price, not an additional extra. It also gives you the know how and experience to wander around ebay snagging good bargains.

It all depends what you are going for really. I sold a pc 2 years ago for £300 that can still to this day play CoD and crysis etc at near full settings. That's the toher thing with building a quality system yourself, you can overclock it as easy as pie and get for free what HP or dell might have charged £100 for


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2011)

fcuk me 10er a hen lol. 1.4-1.6 for a score round here lmao

edit 1.2 on a bad day lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fcuk me 10er a hen lol. 1.4-1.6 for a score round here lmao
> 
> edit 1.2 on a bad day lol


Sounds like you both must be pretty close to me lol.


----------



## Doherty666 (Feb 7, 2011)

he uk smokers n growers, from the north east.
gt a grow on at mo 4 ways so no pics info etc........ to panicey bwt me pting it on here lol
yer gt 10 ak47s 4 weeks old lovely


----------



## kayal (Feb 7, 2011)

not to mention, you might wake up with a slight stomach cramp, but you're not gonna be talking to the big white telephone at 5am or chugging *...*


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 7, 2011)

rainz said:


> Sounds like you both must be pretty close to me lol.


same here "rand ere" lmao bro, not to far from the city


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> come up to scotland guys we getting 3.5g for £25 and a quarter for £45 half oz=£85 and an ounce is £165 and its either uk cheese or big buddha that i get depends on which plants my dude has ready at the time.


Garybhoy yer selling to cheap. £10 a gram all the way. I'm going to be strict when my next grow is ready. I'll do £250 an oz and I'm not moving on it. If they don't want it they can go somewhere else(but you know they won't)


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Garybhoy yer selling to cheap. £10 a gram all the way. I'm going to be strict when my next grow is ready. I'll do £250 an oz and I'm not moving on it. If they don't want it they can go somewhere else(but you know they won't)


shit thats expensive


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

Up my way you get g for 10er and 2.2-2.4 if your lucky for a score, most of the time its nice and dry but still kills me payin it!.........i only do when my man is dry he sorts me 3g for a score...old school pal lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> shit thats expensive


Think about it. Your putting alot of time and not to mention money into a grow. Say in 3 months time you have 8oz dry. Thats only £2000. Say you get 3 grows per year - thats only 6k. Now you have your leccy bill, nutes, seeds and other shit. Say thats costs you £1k - £1500. Not to mention the risk factor. When you consider these factors I think £250 per oz isn't too bad. It's a sellers market


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

int it just! 3 grows a year though!? come on man you can run perpetual and get 9 oz a month + which puts your actual cost for the gear at well under a ton.. but yeah your totally right its a sellers market and if people will pay it the it will only keep going up.


----------



## rainz (Feb 7, 2011)

Spac3iinvader said:


> i pay £10 for and 8th in west london very gd stuff!


I had to read this post 20 or 30 times, im around west london and that sounds tooooooo good to be true. Maybe if your smoking thai or mersh or some shit but anything nice is at least 250 an Oz, so i dont know what parts of west your in but it cant be my bits.


----------



## rainz (Feb 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> same here "rand ere" lmao bro, not to far from the city


HAHAHA yep not too far mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> int it just! 3 grows a year though!? come on man you can run perpetual and get 9 oz a month + which puts your actual cost for the gear at well under a ton.. but yeah your totally right its a sellers market and if people will pay it the it will only keep going up.


Churning out 9 oz per month must be a fulltime job on its own. I'm bad enough looking after 2. lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Think about it. Your putting alot of time and not to mention money into a grow. Say in 3 months time you have 8oz dry. Thats only £2000. Say you get 3 grows per year - thats only 6k. Now you have your leccy bill, nutes, seeds and other shit. Say thats costs you £1k - £1500. Not to mention the risk factor. When you consider these factors I think £250 per oz isn't too bad. It's a sellers market


If you're relying on only your grow for income, you should be looking at a lot more than 3 harvest's per year like Don said. The risk is involved with all the weed grown in the UK though so you can't really factor that into the price as everyone is on an even playing field. My mates think 160-180 is steep but I figure they're paying £25 for about 2.8-3.0g so ends up being about 240 an oz.


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

Wait, WHAT?!

Up in Manchester (someone i know) sold their grow for 100 an ounce and the second grow for 150 an ounce, and this time round people would chew my arm off for 150 an ounce.

and your talking about 250 an ounce... for real? I cant see anyone paying that sort of money.
Especially a dealer, i mean max he will make off an ounce is about 230. and thats at 2.4 an 8th which is the norm around here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Churning out 9 oz per month must be a fulltime job on its own. I'm bad enough looking after 2. lol.


not much more to be honest only major difference is about treble the amount of nutes to make up. believe the extra £ is worth the few hours a week


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> If you're relying on only your grow for income, you should be looking at a lot more than 3 harvest's per year like Don said. The risk is involved with all the weed grown in the UK though so you can't really factor that into the price as everyone is on an even playing field. My mates think 160-180 is steep but I figure they're paying £25 for about 2.8-3.0g so ends up being about 240 an oz.


Of course you can factor Risk into price and we are not on a level playing field m8. I cannot compete with organized crime grow ops which in turn means I cannot compete with their prices. If an gang grow op gets busted they will start another, if I get busted thats my op over and a whole lot of shit to go with it. Thats why my prices are going to be like my weed......HIGH!. LOL


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

you can factor risk into price yes but that doesnt mean the buyers will care. if i told people oh its 200 an ounce because of risk facter etc, they would go buy from some scrote who sells at 100 an ounce. and its not hard to find a grower in the uk, espesh manchester or london, why would people pay more than 180. i know i wouldnt.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> you can factor risk into price yes but that doesnt mean the buyers will care. if i told people oh its 200 an ounce because of risk facter etc, they would go buy from some scrote who sells at 100 an ounce. and its not hard to find a grower in the uk, espesh manchester or london, why would people pay more than 180. i know i wouldnt.


Thats your choice m8, but I am extremely confident that I will get my £250 asking price. No shortage of customers


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats your choice m8, but I am extremely confident that I will get my £250 asking price. No shortage of customers


what about wholesale? "a friend" sold 25oz and the hammer came down on about 3300..... so about 133an ounce, would you not see that as respectable?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> what about wholesale? "a friend" sold 25oz and the hammer came down on about 3300..... so about 133an ounce, would you not see that as respectable?


Defo m8 getting a lump sum like that, last time I sold 4 for £600 but felt a bit robbed after the guy told me he sold 3 for £240 an oz and kept 1 for himself. So he made £120 and an oz all in under 20 mins. C what I'm getting at?


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo m8 getting a lump sum like that, last time I sold 4 for £600 but felt a bit robbed after the guy told me he sold 3 for £240 an oz and kept 1 for himself. So he made £120 and an oz all in under 20 mins. C what I'm getting at?


Yeah i follow, its just a shame that the people who want a little are the people i would rather not deal with you follow? the only people i am compfortable dealing with are the big boys, and the big boys can pick and choose how much they pay.
so i would say its more of a buyers world for the larger buyers and a sellers world for the small fish, however the small fish can be the ones that get you turned over so i gues there is a LOT of risk facter there so they should pay top end.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

theres a lot of pro's to being an 'independant' the main con is being at risk of being taxed. do your business smart, treat it like a business and youll be fine. get sloppy and well we all know what happens


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 7, 2011)

If it means paying 350 a oz of shit mate stop smokeing,or start growing but don't charge the price you said make it affordable for all smokers 225 max.got to be down south, because everthing is more expensive and the quilaty is never the same,ie larger/beer watered down and about £5.00/£6.00 a pint.start your own operation and you will never have to buy shit again,has long has you keep your grow under raps.TELL NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE ALOT OF JELOUSE PEOPLE OUT THERE.I'm not a hater of the south just a lover of the north.For the price you are paying for one oz £350 you could be set up with a nice little unit it will take 6 plants and produce a min 12 oz,but this is if you have problem's with the grow.Do your research before going into growing by seeing downloads like see more buds,jorge creventes and you should pull good weights.My advice would be use advance nute's,No other nutes can touch it i tried most.So simple to use i don't even ph now and will be willing to help you if you need help with my feeding chart.also go for a plant that you either you like,if its for you i only grow for me so i get what i like.But if you are growing to get shut of abit to mates then take there suggestions into account,but for first time grow go with ak47/northern lights from samsarah £19.99 for 3 seeds but order from attitude at the begining of the month to get there news letter,then you will recive 4 seeds free plus the ones you ordered when you spend £15 use code 420 for 10 % off is plant combined with these nute is amazeing mate i have two on the go now and they will produce 4/5 oz each easy,lovely smelling full of crystals and a joy to grow.Go to a shop called the www.tentshop.com,you will pick a 600 hps light carbon filter,exaust fan and a tent that is 4ft by 4ft by 8 ft tall for around 280.Water by hand till you get to grips with growing use soil and perlite i buy bio bizz or canna soil,you will get 6 plant's in if you flower at a ft or just over.I have 6 in the same set up now but i updated to a bigger exaust fan and put a cool hood in instead of the bat wing that comes with the tent.If you can afford it buy both they will sort you a nice deal out but do ya own mate.It is the only way any advice inbox me...................peace


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 7, 2011)

the games all fucked aint nothing we can do to stop it now


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

tyke1973 said:


> If it means paying 350 a oz of shit mate stop smokeing,or start growing but don't charge the price you said make it affordable for all smokers 225 max.got to be down south because everthing is more expensive and the quilaty is never the same,ie larger/beer watered down and about 4.00 a pint.start your own operation and you will never have to buy shit again,has long has you keep your grow under raps.TELL NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE ALOT OF JELOUSE PEOPLE OUT THERE................TYKE...I'm not a hater of the south just a lover of the north


To be honets I would rather sell cheap and fast than go to jail.
security before greed.
way i see it grow it sell it 150 or below, and get rid, wash your hands of it, you dont wanns be setting the price at 250 and have it sitting around while people debate about buying it from you or someone else.

you can still make a nice profit, 8 plants in my tent at the moment, 16 ounce average, 150 an ounce 2400 x 4 grows 9600 a year. minus 1600 tops for electricity and gear.. 8k a yeararound 666 a month. not bad for a tent in the back room aye.

now with a veg tent and 6 grows a year it jumps to 1000 month give or take.

I strugglde to pull 800 a month in a full time min wage job. makes you laugh doesnt it.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

here people are more than willing to pay about 200 an oz of good weed


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> To be honets I would rather sell cheap and fast than go to jail.
> security before greed.
> way i see it grow it sell it 150 or below, and get rid, wash your hands of it, you dont wanns be setting the price at 250 and have it sitting around while people debate about buying it from you or someone else.
> 
> ...


Don't know where you are m8 but nobody round here would debate, if to buy it. There is no quality green here and when it does appear its snapped up quickly at high prices. You can get your commercial weed for £160 - £180 an oz but its been bashed and as a whole is shit. Remember its all soapbar up here in Scotland


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> here people are more than willing to pay about 200 an oz of good weed


Wheres here?.... (edit) i used my eyes... its wales nm.



supersillybilly said:


> Don't know where you are m8 but nobody round here would debate, if to buy it. There is no quality green here and when it does appear its snapped up quickly at high prices. You can get your commercial weed for £160 - £180 an oz but its been bashed and as a whole is shit. Remember its all soapbar up here in Scotland


Where i live I bet there is a grow every quarter mile. shame. a lot of exodus cheese too (apparently) and it sells at 150 an ounce.
the only way i can get a cutting it to go exclusive with a middleman, for 120 an ounce, shame. would have liked some exodus cheese too. never tried it.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

location , location, location  would love a cutting of that cheese hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rainz (Feb 7, 2011)

Im with SSBilly......... i wish a had a 9 bar a day of anything decent i would be cako, wouldnt have none sitting around either. They would be gone from anything from 250 - 280 with no problems. Fuck 600 a month when you could be getting double that in a day.


----------



## rainz (Feb 7, 2011)

Oz of cheese (any) 250 maybe 260 at least, always banging tho


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

Ouch that is pricy rainz can you get cuttings lol ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Of course you can factor Risk into price and we are not on a level playing field m8. I cannot compete with organized crime grow ops which in turn means I cannot compete with their prices. If an gang grow op gets busted they will start another, if I get busted thats my op over and a whole lot of shit to go with it. Thats why my prices are going to be like my weed......HIGH!. LOL


Each to their own. It's all relative though I guess, If you've got plenty of decent home growers round your area the price will drop because there's more competition, it's the same reason iphones go for like £800 in india, not enough people selling them. The one thing to keep in mind is not to let greed get the better of you, people do stupid things when they know they've been mugged off.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Ouch that is pricy rainz can you get cuttings lol ?


Why do all the UK growers on this site fling in £200 each and setup a monster grow (with cheese) and we will split the profits. Lets churn out 14 kilo every month. Sell it for 3k a klick, thats 42k per month. Say there is 40 of us, thats 1k every month and use the spare 2k for bills and paying the gardener


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

with you supersilly +rep lmao


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure talking like this on here will end with some of us feeling Fdd's hand of fury.

on that note, where would i go about getting an iligal imigrant to work my crop for me? rent a property with a false identity, iligal imigrant tending to it. tell him if he gets busted that you have a cop on the inside and he should ring you with a password. (to him it means come help me but to you it means never go near the crop again) 

ahh thats the life.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

Lmaoo ALERM BELLS ARE RINGING


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> Im pretty sure talking like this on here will end with some of us feeling Fdd's hand of fury.
> 
> on that note, where would i go about getting an iligal imigrant to work my crop for me? rent a property with a false identity, iligal imigrant tending to it. tell him if he gets busted that you have a cop on the inside and he should ring you with a password. (to him it means come help me but to you it means never go near the crop again)
> 
> ahh thats the life.



LOL. What would your password be?


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

enough of that, im here to talk bud.
where was the line of conversation going before it got railroaded by profits?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> enough of that, im here to talk bud.
> where was the line of conversation going before it got railroaded by profits?


In the end it always comes down to money.lol


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> LOL. What would your password be?


erm... "oink oink". im sure the police would like to hear him say that in custody.


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

do you even get a phone call? i dont think you do aye?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 7, 2011)

Dunno, I think they ask you if you would like them to call someone for you. The though of a small Vietnamese man going oink oink down the phone with loads of 5-0 about has really tickled my funnybone


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

howdy peoples 

fixd up and finally got a new laptop today, hows every1 been?

have been aving abit of a nightmare trying to get me new grow room up n running theres always sumfing else that you need, should be ready to flower in the next 2wks gotta get more filters pyscosis and livers fucking stink even in veg lol carnt wait to flower them. Also got power africa and critical mass.

pics are some butter i made a couple of wks ago was fuckin strong i was a mongo for days lol 1st two slices of cake i had i spewd lol felt like coming up on a ketemine pill or sumfing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

easy Sambo lad, aye the livers and co dont half pena nd ink mate eh haha wait till youve got a tent full in flower hahah dont pull the trigger until youve got your filters sorted. how do they look? butter is a treat i made brownies last week was stoned thursday to sunday lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

looking good don, the pysco is a little behind the livers but just carnt beleive the stink from small vegging plants? love it m8. ive had probs sorting out me new place so they just been under a t5 and its a bit cold so thats slowed them a little but had to do it like that cause had to move em when i had a inspection last wk so didnt want em too big, putting them under a 600 tonight tho n gonna veg em for 3wks properly.

that pic of the livers you posted xmas i think can ya chuck it back up m8? fucking love it don people round hear have never even heard of livers/blues exclusive! only took me 2yrs to get hold of clone only, got itchy trigger finger now tho lol but no i gotta wait for more filters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

sure thing man ill snap some dried shots tonight, heres the fresh chopped one.







3 weeks under the 600 should see them nice n big for flipping.


----------



## horn420 (Feb 7, 2011)

nice bud m8!! got a question, how long has someone waited for a seed to germinate?? im waiting 5days so far!! please help UK


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

cheers man. 5 days is a bit over the norm but it might. pop are you keeping it warm?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

That bud is Some frosty nug !! What strain is it again don ?
?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

i aint germed many seeds mainly clones, but the seeds i have done have all germed within 48hrs. i have seen a seed germ after 7days tho but dunno how it came out wasnt mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

cheers its livers, stinks a touch worse than the cheese. cant take it anywhere without a jam jar


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

HAHA clone only is it ? Whats the yeild like on it ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

aint all the stinky stinky strains clone only ive smoked alot of strains from seed some after months of curing and yeah theres some really nice strains but nown that ive grown or smoked has ever matched up to clone-onlys.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeaa i sappose sambo . I just cant seem to get any clone only strains from down here Does my fu***** head in lol Id give an arm and leg to get some cheese and that livers


----------



## horn420 (Feb 7, 2011)

yes m8 its in my airing cupboard!! one`s a barneys (pineapple chunk) and the other is green house co (the church) both not popped!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Yeaa i sappose sambo . I just cant seem to get any clone only strains from down here Does my fu***** head in lol Id give an arm and leg to get some cheese and that livers


i no the feeling rolla took me 2yrs and sooooo many fucking let downs to get hold of 2 different clone-onlys. Im like a little kid now been well excited bout me clone-onlys since i got em.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

horn420 said:


> yes m8 its in my airing cupboard!! one`s a barneys (pineapple chunk) and the other is green house co (the church) both not popped!


green house hasnt got the best rep and neither has barneys could well be dodgy seeds. hope not but 5days and from them breeders it aint looking good m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

was loving the toon army at the wkend don coming back from the dead against the gooners made a yiddo a very happy man lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i no the feeling rolla took me 2yrs and sooooo many fucking let downs to get hold of 2 different clone-onlys. Im like a little kid now been well excited bout me clone-onlys since i got em.


Haha i bet mate good luck with them ! Let me know how they get on.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Haha i bet mate good luck with them ! Let me know how they get on.


cheers rolla, what strains you growing m8?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

I have 4 in 4 weeks veg rite now taken them to 6 . white widow . blue cheese and 2 blueberry mate cant wait for these to finish  i will begin my search for the cheese and livers AGAIN lolol .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> was loving the toon army at the wkend don coming back from the dead against the gooners made a yiddo a very happy man lol


aye man true it was pretty impressive. and a poor decision by the linesman for bests goal but who cares id have taken yer arm off for the draw before the game. lol


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 7, 2011)

alreet can any body shed some light on this,


its only one of six others are doing fine. been like it now 4 days, flushed it with fresh water 2 days ago. shud i do it again?? 

pic of others,
 

any advise people......larger leafs are dry n yellow. checked my inlet and it was a bit blocked cud that be why???
​


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> I have 4 in 4 weeks veg rite now taken them to 6 . white widow . blue cheese and 2 blueberry mate cant wait for these to finish  i will begin my search for the cheese and livers AGAIN lolol .


whos blueberry and white widow what breeder rolla? i grew blueberry for ages but it was dutch passion nothing like real blueberry.


----------



## chester12 (Feb 7, 2011)

do people here get the enjoyment out of the weed or growing it?
just random question


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

very random


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2011)

Both, greatly. The idea that what i' enjoying costr me so little, it's great. I use to spend almost 1/3 of my wages on weed each month. My parents are always trying to advise me to stop smoking as much to conserve money for car insurance and such, maybe they'd be proud  just highlights how shit my financial situation is though when i'm not spending out on weed yet still can't afford shit. Thi'll be the 4th year in a row i've not been able to pay for insurance  right now i'm in too much of a towering rage of depression and anger to get much of anything from it alas


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 7, 2011)

evening chaps.

yes sambo how goes it bro?


i love growing, can and do spend hours tinkering around in my garden. very therapeutic


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

evening all, everyman needs a hobby and at the mo this is it, if all goes well I love the grow (and all that goes with it), otherwise it's a reet pi$$er. Do I enjoy smoking it hmm ?!?!

As an illustration of 'all that goes with it' here's a pic of the tent I just made for £32 all in! (1.6m x .9m x .5m) and the little ladies there in .

Putting together a little guide for the tent build and will post up in a bit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2011)

Is that the clothes thingy from argos Mog?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 7, 2011)

You legend sambo, I was thinking of making some butter with my trimmings and I can use that slow cooker you have, did you just put it on low and leave it for a couple hours? 

How do you guys go about getting the strength of your edibles just right. I am making some for my lady who never smokes so I don't really want to make them holy-fuck-im-melting edibles, lol. 

Also, great job on the DIY tent mog, much better than I had envisioned!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> You legend sambo, I was thinking of making some butter with my trimmings and I can use that slow cooker you have, did you just put it on low and leave it for a couple hours?
> 
> How do you guys go about getting the strength of your edibles just right. I am making some for my lady who never smokes so I don't really want to make them holy-fuck-im-melting edibles, lol.
> 
> Also, great job on the DIY tent mog, much better than I had envisioned!


best method is 2hrs high then 2hrs low water/butter/weed/slow cooker i tried 8hr/12hr even all night long then i read the 2hr high 2hr low method on here and it kicks arse WoW that was the trim from 8 big plants and i made 2 cakes best cakes are from sainsburys a brand called Dr Octker you can get all different flavours and the mix needs 125g of butter! there aint many recipes that need that much butter i usually put in 150 and tend to go for the lemon cake cause you can barely taste any different its just lemon cake with a greenish twinge lol 

be careful tho WoW giving that cake from that recipe to some1 with no tolerence i spewed mate lol and other times have almost burnt the house down after falling asleep whilst cooking after a few slices lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 7, 2011)

150 or below bro your fuckin joking mate i do 12g every 12 weeks doing exodus cheese 1 hit wonder i think you need to find yourself a man with proper money lyin about for top draw weed never in my time have i got stuck with weed never!! i mean it would be pointless me growing it has i never toke it 160 an oz for anythin over 50 oz anythin less than that my price is going up by 5 to 10£££!! rule number 1 never get held to ransom with your weed if the lad wants to fuck you around with the price or money he is the man that should nt be having it never in my time in growing as any1 haggled with me over my price


indecline said:


> To be honets I would rather sell cheap and fast than go to jail.
> security before greed.
> way i see it grow it sell it 150 or below, and get rid, wash your hands of it, you dont wanns be setting the price at 250 and have it sitting around while people debate about buying it from you or someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 150 or below bro your fuckin joking mate i do 12g every 12 weeks doing exodus cheese 1 hit wonder i think you need to find yourself a man with proper money lyin about for top draw weed never in my time have i got stuck with weed never!! i mean it would be pointless me growing it has i never toke it 160 an oz for anythin over 50 oz anythin less than that my price is going up by 5 to 10£££!! rule number 1 never get held to ransom with your weed if the lad wants to fuck you around with the price or money he is the man that should nt be having it never in my time in growing as any1 haggled with me over my price


you still going on bout how much fucking green you get rid of chedder lmao

pics or it didnt happen m8 lol just messing pissed up as usual gotta try wind some1 up lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 7, 2011)

lol bro all in good time ill be addin pictures here tommorrow for ya bro 22 exodus cheese 3 weeks 2 days in flower plenty happenin and snow all over eye!!

pics or it didnt happen m8 lol just messing pissed up as usual gotta try wind some1 up lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo wot ya got goin on at your garden bro?? anythin we can exchange?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is that the clothes thingy from argos Mog?


yes mate that's the one, full guide here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/406959-uk-cheap-grow-tent-build.html#post5280038

and cheers WOW, just the extraction to sort now


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> sambo wot ya got goin on at your garden bro?? anythin we can exchange?


you carnt do that on hear m8 ya get kick off for it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> best method is 2hrs high then 2hrs low water/butter/weed/slow cooker i tried 8hr/12hr even all night long then i read the 2hr high 2hr low method on here and it kicks arse WoW that was the trim from 8 big plants and i made 2 cakes best cakes are from sainsburys a brand called Dr Octker you can get all different flavours and the mix needs 125g of butter! there aint many recipes that need that much butter i usually put in 150 and tend to go for the lemon cake cause you can barely taste any different its just lemon cake with a greenish twinge lol
> 
> be careful tho WoW giving that cake from that recipe to some1 with no tolerence i spewed mate lol and other times have almost burnt the house down after falling asleep whilst cooking after a few slices lol


2 hours high and 2 low you say, I will make sure I do that. I won't have that much trim though, only off two plants so that should bring the potency down a bit. I'll tell her maybe to just have a small bit and work her way up. Edibles are so different to smoking it, almost like a different drug lol. 

Just FYI, the wow in my name is not related to world of warcraft, lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

fuck i say m8 too much when ive had a drink i even wind myself up saying it lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 2 hours high and 2 low you say, I will make sure I do that. I won't have that much trim though, only off two plants so that should bring the potency down a bit. I'll tell her maybe to just have a small bit and work her way up. Edibles are so different to smoking it, almost like a different drug lol.
> 
> Just FYI, the wow in my name is not related to world of warcraft, lol.


lmfao i was actually finking you were some little jap computer nerd playing wow all the time lol

ja no people over there have actually died playing that game from dehydration etc not eating,drinking,sleeping for days??? fucked up.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

i had them as cuttings mate not sure wat breeder but i have had the weed the plants produce and its some lovely sh*t


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 2 hours high and 2 low you say, I will make sure I do that. I won't have that much trim though, only off two plants so that should bring the potency down a bit. I'll tell her maybe to just have a small bit and work her way up. Edibles are so different to smoking it, almost like a different drug lol.
> 
> Just FYI, the wow in my name is not related to world of warcraft, lol.


just member you lose alot of butter so if ya want 125g put in 250g at the start.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 7, 2011)

haha, I haven't ever played the game. but I know some people that do and the stereotype really does hold pretty accurate! I've heard of people getting their kids taken off them, losing their wives/ jobs etc, don't see how anyone could get that addicted to a game?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> i had them as cuttings mate not sure wat breeder but i have had the weed the plants produce and its some lovely sh*t


defo not dutch passion blueberry then rolla lol i wasted 18months on that crap.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha, I haven't ever played the game. but I know some people that do and the stereotype really does hold pretty accurate! I've heard of people getting their kids taken off them, losing their wives/ jobs etc, don't see how anyone could get that addicted to a game?


no what ya mean i love me games n the net etc im a unsoicable cunt unless on copious amounts of class a's but have never been that into a game although i do love abit of football manager n did lose a few yrs in my youth to it lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

Ouch mate ! I dont think soo matee where ever its come from the guy has been running it about 2 years and every time he has come up trumps. soo asked about a few cuts soo he sorted me out with the white and blue cheese aswell so cant go wrong  What went wrong with the dutch passion sam ?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no what ya mean i love me games n the net etc im a unsoicable cunt unless on copious amounts of class a's but have never been that into a game although i do love abit of football manager n did lose a few yrs in my youth to it lol


AHHHH good old football manager


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 2 hours high and 2 low you say, I will make sure I do that. I won't have that much trim though, only off two plants so that should bring the potency down a bit. I'll tell her maybe to just have a small bit and work her way up. Edibles are so different to smoking it, almost like a different drug lol.
> 
> Just FYI, the wow in my name is not related to world of warcraft, lol.


Damn Sambo I knew I should have got one of those slow cookers I saw on sale last week lol although saying that prob won't have enough trim for butter I'll prob just make make some gumby again 

Hehe I didn't want to ask either WOW mate  some mates of a mate are married in real life and their characters are on WOW as well, they play in different rooms in real life but as a couple online :/ man he should introduce some green into their lives!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> Damn Sambo I knew I should have got one of those slow cookers I saw on sale last week lol although saying that prob won't have enough trim for butter I'll prob just make make some gumby again
> 
> Hehe I didn't want to ask either WOW mate  some mates of a mate are married in real life and their characters are on WOW as well, they play in different rooms in real life but as a couple online :/ man he should introduce some green into their lives!!


they are only 12quid in argos m8 the slow cookers. you aint gonna get much gumby from 2 plants and its the same smokey buzz edibles is somefing else.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

hmm £12 you say, I can see another project coming on  I got couple of plants worth of trim in the freezer and 3 on the go so might be worthwhile in a couple of months 

PS I see you SE UK as well, in the garden perchance?


----------



## indecline (Feb 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 150 or below bro your fuckin joking mate i do 12g every 12 weeks doing exodus cheese 1 hit wonder i think you need to find yourself a man with proper money lyin about for top draw weed never in my time have i got stuck with weed never!! i mean it would be pointless me growing it has i never toke it 160 an oz for anythin over 50 oz anythin less than that my price is going up by 5 to 10£££!! rule number 1 never get held to ransom with your weed if the lad wants to fuck you around with the price or money he is the man that should nt be having it never in my time in growing as any1 haggled with me over my price


Location Location Location.
I would struggle to sell for anything over 150..
Im going to try 200 just to see how it goes but i dont think it will go.. i mean they have to sell it on right... why the hell would they pay 200 . i can understand a guy at the bottom of the food chain buying the odd ounce for 200 because he sells bags and makes 50 an ounce.
but a middleman buying a pound wont want to pay more than 150 an ounce right... i know i wouldnt.
I dont want to deal with the small time guys, i cant trust them, and they wont have that kind of money.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

heres some gumby from 12plants i fink? mogwai5 how much u gettin from 2?

the last pic is what i wish i could make i pulled that pic from the net 1st 2 is mine just abit different lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

indecline said:


> Location Location Location.
> I would struggle to sell for anything over 150..
> Im going to try 200 just to see how it goes but i dont think it will go.. i mean they have to sell it on right... why the hell would they pay 200 . i can understand a guy at the bottom of the food chain buying the odd ounce for 200 because he sells bags and makes 50 an ounce.
> but a middleman buying a pound wont want to pay more than 150 an ounce right... i know i wouldnt.
> I dont want to deal with the small time guys, i cant trust them, and they wont have that kind of money.


sorry but thats bollax m8 dont mean to be offensive or rude but i no ''friends'' who are getting rid of 10s,20s, and more all at 200+ in 3different countys of the uk.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> heres some gumby from 12plants i fink? mogwai5 how much u gettin from 2?
> 
> the last pic is what i wish i could make i pulled that pic from the net 1st 2 is mine just abit different lol


lol know what you mean about that last one mate, didn't he make it that from different batches hence the marbling? Not a lot mate, it was between a daughter and and a henry, but it was free and I was bored on a Sunday lol!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lol know what you mean about that last one mate, didn't he make it that from different batches hence the marbling? Not a lot mate, it was between a daughter and and a henry, but it was free and I was bored on a Sunday lol!


actaully that was a 7g ball we done it in 2 runs there was another 7g ball but still not anywhere nearly the standard of the 3rd pic i fink that 3rd pic is pure kief then put through bags you can buy pure kief in kgs in california.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> actaully that was a 7g ball we done it in 2 runs there was another 7g ball but still not anywhere nearly the standard of the 3rd pic i fink that 3rd pic is pure kief then put through bags you can buy pure kief in kgs in california.


Taxi for Cali!! Got ya mate, thing is I didn't let mine 'mature'or work it really, was pretty much green when I had it! DIdn't weight it so in all honesty could have been anything looked like just over an eighth of squidge though. I just used a couple of buckets and a bag of ice from the Tescos (after freezing trim)


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> Taxi for Cali!! Got ya mate, thing is I didn't let mine 'mature'or work it really, was pretty much green when I had it! DIdn't weight it so in all honesty could have been anything looked like just over an eighth of squidge though. I just used a couple of buckets and a bag of ice from the Tescos (after freezing trim)


mine aint no different m8 just abit bigger cause used more trim, gumby is a sweet fing to do with the trim but ya gotta av a bit of variety thats why ya make butter n oil etc all from trim which ive nown people who are computer illitrate ark at me i carnt even spell it lmao throw away.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> mine aint no different m8 just abit bigger cause used more trim, gumby is a sweet fing to do with the trim but ya gotta av a bit of variety thats why ya make butter n oil etc all from trim which ive nown people who are computer illitrate ark at me i carnt even spell it lmao throw away.


lol well it is getting late, if I had any smoke I'd be the same mate!


----------



## horn420 (Feb 8, 2011)

wots gd seeds to grow then mate??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

nice lump of gumby there sambo man, if you like gumby you should get a knock off set of bubble bags off ebay cheap as chips. and the bubble is knockout, i cant really smoke it unless ive had some whites. its write off stuff. 

my last lot from about 3 oz of sugar trim ( didnt weigh it ) but about 3 big freezer bags.







the bit ive got pulled open is the fine grade, i dont normally bother, just use the big bag and the smallest and lump it all together. my mate really wanted to try the primo, and it near took the lads head off.

got just shy of a half out of it in 3 runs


----------



## horn420 (Feb 8, 2011)

wot seeds are gd to grow? please help


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

thats some fine looking hash there don, i actually prefer good hash to green love that mongy stoned ya get from hash.

did have a cheap set of bags but let a friend use them and he left a load of wet trim in them over night n it stretch the seems fuckd em basically lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

horn420 said:


> wot seeds are gd to grow? please help


 
it was the please help that got me lol

anything from mr nice but they are all regulars so u gotta sex em etc or anything from serious seeds theres plenty more but you wont go too wrong with either of them breeders.

from mr nice id go for shit or critical mass, serious personally id go for white russian or the bubblegum.


----------



## zamzia (Feb 8, 2011)

tyke1973 said:


> If it means paying 350 a oz of shit mate stop smokeing,or start growing but don't charge the price you said make it affordable for all smokers 225 max.got to be down south, because everthing is more expensive and the quilaty is never the same,ie larger/beer watered down and about £5.00/£6.00 a pint.start your own operation and you will never have to buy shit again,has long has you keep your grow under raps.TELL NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE ALOT OF JELOUSE PEOPLE OUT THERE.I'm not a hater of the south just a lover of the north.For the price you are paying for one oz £350 you could be set up with a nice little unit it will take 6 plants and produce a min 12 oz,but this is if you have problem's with the grow.Do your research before going into growing by seeing downloads like see more buds,jorge creventes and you should pull good weights.My advice would be use advance nute's,No other nutes can touch it i tried most.So simple to use i don't even ph now and will be willing to help you if you need help with my feeding chart.also go for a plant that you either you like,if its for you i only grow for me so i get what i like.But if you are growing to get shut of abit to mates then take there suggestions into account,but for first time grow go with ak47/northern lights from samsarah £19.99 for 3 seeds but order from attitude at the begining of the month to get there news letter,then you will recive 4 seeds free plus the ones you ordered when you spend £15 use code 420 for 10 % off is plant combined with these nute is amazeing mate i have two on the go now and they will produce 4/5 oz each easy,lovely smelling full of crystals and a joy to grow.Go to a shop called the www.tentshop.com,you will pick a 600 hps light carbon filter,exaust fan and a tent that is 4ft by 4ft by 8 ft tall for around 280.Water by hand till you get to grips with growing use soil and perlite i buy bio bizz or canna soil,you will get 6 plant's in if you flower at a ft or just over.I have 6 in the same set up now but i updated to a bigger exaust fan and put a cool hood in instead of the bat wing that comes with the tent.If you can afford it buy both they will sort you a nice deal out but do ya own mate.It is the only way any advice inbox me...................peace


 Hi. Noobie here. I know it wasn't directed at me, but thanks for the information. Just done a little order from attitude seeds. Order 3 pic n mix and they are sending 4 other seeds! And the 420 code - brilliant! Thanks again!¬!


----------



## horn420 (Feb 8, 2011)

nice one, cheers m8, will order some when got some spare cash!!


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry but thats bollax m8 dont mean to be offensive or rude but i no ''friends'' who are getting rid of 10s,20s, and more all at 200+ in 3different countys of the uk.


No thats fine im just gobsmacked people will pay that, im fairly new to the game but personally i have never paid more than 180 for an ounce, i just didnt see anyone paying 200, especially when there are people in an estate hardly 2 miles from me that sell ounces for 120quid. how do you compete with that selling at 200?

can you just explain how the can afford to buy 10zips at 200. when the dealer only makes say 250? are your "friends" selling direct to to dime bag dealer if not how much are they selling it on at and wheres the profit in it?
i had no idea i could shift it at that price but i sure as hell will be trying from now on.


----------



## kana (Feb 8, 2011)

250 is beginning to become the new ounce price in my area with prices even reaching 280+ (thats meant to be so called imported from amsterdam)


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> No thats fine im just gobsmacked people will pay that, im fairly new to the game but personally i have never paid more than 180 for an ounce, i just didnt see anyone paying 200, especially when there are people in an estate hardly 2 miles from me that sell ounces for 120quid. how do you compete with that selling at 200?
> 
> can you just explain how the can afford to buy 10zips at 200. when the dealer only makes say 250? are your "friends" selling direct to to dime bag dealer if not how much are they selling it on at and wheres the profit in it?
> i had no idea i could shift it at that price but i sure as hell will be trying from now on.


Think about it. Most dealers sell at £10 per gram so if he buys 5oz for 1k he will make £400 profit and if he's good at his job that will be shifted in 2-3days, prob less. Good wage for a couple of days work


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

wow. what the fuck have i been playing at then, no wonder they keep asking for more. I just thought i had killer bud.

I was selling ounces for 100 to start with and ended up selling the last few at 150
and if i sold small bags i sold 10 bags at 1.7 and 20 bags at 3.5.

ok times are changing ill just have to tell everyone that theres a big market so if they want it its 200 an ounce.


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

man if someone sold me 2g for 20 quid i would be pissed off


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> man if someone sold me 2g for 20 quid i would be pissed off


U would be more pissed off if you weren't stoned, hence you would pay it. lol


----------



## zamzia (Feb 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> heres some gumby from 12plants i fink? mogwai5 how much u gettin from 2?
> 
> the last pic is what i wish i could make i pulled that pic from the net 1st 2 is mine just abit different lol


Noobie question..... How do you do that? Thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

tenner a gram is standard down south up in the toon i rarely see full ounces for sale good named strains only if you know the source and then usually in shady 20's. oz'z of chink cabbage will go for 150-160 all day everyday. who wants thats shit tho. put yourself at the top of the primo tree and charge what ever you like.

I only help friends out and i know im not making as much as i could be, but its worth the piece of mind knowing no ones coming to machete you for a fucking grand or two.


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah i suppose and im not the one selling it at 2g a bag either.

anyway on a different note.. 

Im planning an outdoor grow this summer, i have a feeling its going to be a scorcher.
have 6 chronic being planted after my current grow in early april,
5 clones from each end of april
root them for a week
and then transplant 30 healthy clones to my chosen spot on the 7th may.
If i can get 4 ounce a plant (with its 4 month veg) by october ill be laughing.

can we talk outdoor uk for a while? 
anyone with any experiance would be greatfully received.


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tenner a gram is standard down south up in the toon i rarely see full ounces for sale good named strains only if you know the source and then usually in shady 20's. oz'z of chink cabbage will go for 150-160 all day everyday. who wants thats shit tho. put yourself at the top of the primo tree and charge what ever you like.
> 
> I only help friends out and i know im not making as much as i could be, but its worth the piece of mind knowing no ones coming to machete you for a fucking grand or two.


What would you class as cabbage then?
my last grow was Chronic and AK47 both serious seeds and it knocked my socks off. 
this grow i have Chronic, cheese and blue cheese.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tenner a gram is standard down south up in the toon i rarely see full ounces for sale good named strains only if you know the source and then usually in shady 20's. oz'z of chink cabbage will go for 150-160 all day everyday. who wants thats shit tho. put yourself at the top of the primo tree and charge what ever you like.
> 
> I only help friends out and i know im not making as much as i could be, but its worth the piece of mind knowing no ones coming to machete you for a fucking grand or two.


Ah so your a Geordie m8. Just Scottish people with the shit kicked out of them. LOL. Chinky weed is rife in my area too but its rotten. No crystals and just gives you a sore head. People have the cheek to sell it at £180 an oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> What would you class as cabbage then?
> my last grow was Chronic and AK47 both serious seeds and it knocked my socks off.
> this grow i have Chronic, cheese and blue cheese.


 i grew serious bubblegum last round it is killer all of serious seeds are properly bred, have little to no pheno variation. and are the back bones to a lot of other strains.
chink cabbage is chink cabbage man, it kinda smells like green but not like skunk generally has been shaken for the trichs, you can do a joint and 15 mins later need another. thats cabbage to me.


supersillybilly said:


> Ah so your a Geordie m8. Just Scottish people with the shit kicked out of them. LOL. Chinky weed is rife in my area too but its rotten. No crystals and just gives you a sore head. People have the cheek to sell it at £180 an oz


 hahah aye black and white till i die man. aye we got kicked all over by the jocks then our own for stopping so close to the jocks haha were hard as nails daft as brushes. just dont mention the football....


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate football me, dont mind watching the odd game when im baked though, makes me laugh that the tangerines are only 3 points behind you though. not that i give a shit or anything.


heres a video of my last grow... ignore the growers name at the end, had to open a new account because i go tbaked and paranoid about my old one, annoyed a few people when i said i got busted when i didnt to clear some heat. long story, all is forgiven.
and yes the chronic (left forground) hermied but luckily the pollen was dud so no worries. could have ended badly, it was my first grow and i didnt see it untill too late. lucky me.

[video=youtube;TGCbrfLneJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGCbrfLneJ4[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

@DGT you have got one of our old players there. Peter Lovenkrands. Flatters to deceive. Scored some important goals for us though. Ive got about an oz of chink weed in the flat. A m8 actually gave it to me after he bought it. Didn't want any cash, just handed me it. Shows how bad it is. It will get smoked when I next have a party. 6am in the morning, everyone sniffed looking like mere cats, needing something to do, thats when I'll produce the chink weed. Might just take the edge off it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

aye billy he's put a few good goals in for us, work rates kanny. chink stuff is a smoke which i better than nowt i say!


----------



## zamzia (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry, just found a great thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/75586-simple-hash-pass-make-quality.html

I'm still finding my way around the site.


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

I was about to go for a job interview when i remembered my cat had jumped into my grow tent.
i bent down to pick her up and when i lifted my head up it hit the hps... not only that but it burnt fuck out of my hair (hairspray) and hair stuck to the bulb... 
I HAVE to g oout now and they are in flower so i have to leave the bulb on .. 

No worries right? it wont blow unless it gets cold water on it right??
Im such an idiot. i have a feeling ill go out anf find my flat in flames when i get back.

safe?


----------



## zamzia (Feb 8, 2011)

tyke1973 said:


> If it means paying 350 a oz of shit mate stop smokeing,or start growing but don't charge the price you said make it affordable for all smokers 225 max.got to be down south, because everthing is more expensive and the quilaty is never the same,ie larger/beer watered down and about £5.00/£6.00 a pint.start your own operation and you will never have to buy shit again,has long has you keep your grow under raps.TELL NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE ALOT OF JELOUSE PEOPLE OUT THERE.I'm not a hater of the south just a lover of the north.For the price you are paying for one oz £350 you could be set up with a nice little unit it will take 6 plants and produce a min 12 oz,but this is if you have problem's with the grow.Do your research before going into growing by seeing downloads like see more buds,jorge creventes and you should pull good weights.My advice would be use advance nute's,No other nutes can touch it i tried most.So simple to use i don't even ph now and will be willing to help you if you need help with my feeding chart.also go for a plant that you either you like,if its for you i only grow for me so i get what i like.But if you are growing to get shut of abit to mates then take there suggestions into account,but for first time grow go with ak47/northern lights from samsarah £19.99 for 3 seeds but order from attitude at the begining of the month to get there news letter,then you will recive 4 seeds free plus the ones you ordered when you spend £15 use code 420 for 10 % off is plant combined with these nute is amazeing mate i have two on the go now and they will produce 4/5 oz each easy,lovely smelling full of crystals and a joy to grow.Go to a shop called the www.tentshop.com,you will pick a 600 hps light carbon filter,exaust fan and a tent that is 4ft by 4ft by 8 ft tall for around 280.Water by hand till you get to grips with growing use soil and perlite i buy bio bizz or canna soil,you will get 6 plant's in if you flower at a ft or just over.I have 6 in the same set up now but i updated to a bigger exaust fan and put a cool hood in instead of the bat wing that comes with the tent.If you can afford it buy both they will sort you a nice deal out but do ya own mate.It is the only way any advice inbox me...................peace


Which of the types do you recommend of the Advanced Nutes? They sell so many! Found these...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230575085139&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
They the ones you were tlaking about? Thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> I was about to go for a job interview when i remembered my cat had jumped into my grow tent.
> i bent down to pick her up and when i lifted my head up it hit the hps... not only that but it burnt fuck out of my hair (hairspray) and hair stuck to the bulb...
> I HAVE to g oout now and they are in flower so i have to leave the bulb on ..
> 
> ...


hairspray?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

most 10 bags off stinky stinky good green will weigh up .8 not even a full gram in the places i no thats sumfin like 340 an oz they are pull off so 200 is cheap to alot of people unfortunatly. 

indecline your prices are 10yrs old m8.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bet hes got ghds too lol


I don't know any guy who uses hairspray, in fact I thought they stopped making it. Hes obviously in some sort of time warp judging by hair products and weed prices . He needs a job selling his weed at such low prices. lol


----------



## tommy hilfiger (Feb 8, 2011)

1.6 8ths has become accepted if the grade is just about above average,


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> yeah i suppose and im not the one selling it at 2g a bag either.
> 
> anyway on a different note..
> 
> ...


you planning a gurrila grow or ya got a secure garden?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I don't know any guy who uses hairspray, in fact I thought they stopped making it. Hes obviously in some sort of time warp judging by hair products and weed prices . He needs a job selling his weed at such low prices. lol


i deleted that post cause i thought i was abit mean thanks for quoten it lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

[video=google;6827163268088648679]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6827163268088648679#[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

I new to growing. Anybody ever seen this before 


The stems have joined together. Do you think it will be a massive bud


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2011)

Late on this one but tyke, £225 for an ounce, are you serious, i'd punch the dealer in the face for being a greedy cunt if he asked that. If you're elling you're own then just shift it to mates for 100 a zip etc, it's weed, i don't undertand how people are so driven by greed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Late on this one but tyke, £225 for an ounce, are you serious, i'd punch the dealer in the face for being a greedy cunt if he asked that. If you're elling you're own then just shift it to mates for 100 a zip etc, it's weed, i don't undertand how people are so driven by greed.


M8 I'm going £250. Not greed, it's what I think is correct. £100 per ounce, your m8 walks round the corner and sells a half for £100, so he gets a half for free. You might aswel give it away


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Late on this one but tyke, £225 for an ounce, are you serious, i'd punch the dealer in the face for being a greedy cunt if he asked that. If you're elling you're own then just shift it to mates for 100 a zip etc, it's weed, i don't undertand how people are so driven by greed.


its not greed why would you sell a product for half the price that every1 else is selling it? dont make sense ttt what to feel good inside lmao fuck that.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah sorry ttt i'm with sambo on that. it doesnt make sense, someone else is just gonna make the money any way, might as well be you with ur time and effort put in.

never seen this thread so busy lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

Greetings fellow UK growers, thought id share a few pics of my current grow in my DIY grow cabs. Growing skunk #1 from sensi in these cabs and Cheese by Dinafem in my BC northern lights producer. Will do a diary on the producer grow and look to pull 20 plus Oz out of it without using C02. Will post pics of the producer grow later, happy growing.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Greetings fellow UK growers, thought id share a few pics of my current grow in my DIY grow cabs. Growing skunk #1 from sensi in these cabs and Cheese by Dinafem in my BC northern lights producer. Will do a diary on the produder grow and look to pull 20 plus Oz out of it without using C02. Will post picks of the producer grow later, happy growing.
> View attachment 1429994View attachment 1429997View attachment 1429995View attachment 1429996


looking nice jimmyg sweet little setup.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah sorry ttt i'm with sambo on that. it doesnt make sense, someone else is just gonna make the money any way, might as well be you with ur time and effort put in.
> 
> never seen this thread so busy lmao


 
i was thinking the same las aint been on here for ages lots of new people hay.

hows the knee? fuck thats sounds painfull m8.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers sambo, not finished on the cabs, need reflective sheeting and to tidy up the wires but had to get me ladies in the system as they were getting to large for the rockwool, they seem to love their new home. Once this lot are done i'll get back to finishing off the cabs.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2011)

I just see it as doing a good thing. Certainly you can match a dealers price and sell it, but the dealers price is based on nothing but greed. It has cost me pittance to grow, and has taken the most minute amount of effort, considering it pretty much grows itself, so if i sell an ounce for 3100, that's a huge profit, and i've helped someone out, if they smoke it cool, if they sell it on, that's their choice. The transaction is between me and him, no further.

If your thinking is that why would i bother, someone else will make twice as much, well that is greed, right there. I see no point and i would like to see cheaper prices, so unless i sell for good prices, i have no right to ever bitch about dealers scores as i'd be as bad as them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I just see it as doing a good thing. Certainly you can match a dealers price and sell it, but the dealers price is based on nothing but greed. It has cost me pittance to grow, and has taken the most minute amount of effort, considering it pretty much grows itself, so if i sell an ounce for 3100, that's a huge profit, and i've helped someone out, if they smoke it cool, if they sell it on, that's their choice. The transaction is between me and him, no further.
> 
> If your thinking is that why would i bother, someone else will make twice as much, well that is greed, right there. I see no point and i would like to see cheaper prices, so unless i sell for good prices, i have no right to ever bitch about dealers scores as i'd be as bad as them.


Business is business m8. Mates Rates are a thing of the past. The way I see it, it's money better in my pocket than someone else. Would I feel I've done good by selling my precious crop for £100 per oz knowing I have done someone a good turn. NO, I would feel robbed


----------



## rainz (Feb 8, 2011)

Just do em at the going rate and everyones happy, 250 is a lot for an Oz but people would rather give it to me than some arab or sumin.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2011)

Polish it how you like, it's imple exploitation of a situation and it pisses me off that growers act like this. But of course, it is natural, we are all taiught that money is happiness and we must always have more so we can buy more. If i sell an ounce i sell it for £100, i have just made a killer profit, how can i have any bad feelings, wait, i could have sold for £200, wait, i could have sold for £250, wait, what if i'd sold £10 a gram. Is the profit margin really so important that you will get worked up over what could possibly have been. To quote a great film, "If if's and but;s were candies and nuts we'd all have a merry christmas". I just plain don't understand why. If you require that money to sleep and eat, that's one thing, if you just want the extra profit to make yoruself feel better, i see it as a bit screwy. i'd MUCH rather know i've done a good deed, made someone feel better etc, than know i've made all i can make. And from quite extensive experience with customer service and pricing,. i can tell you that you make a hell of a lot more trade when you sell at reasonable prices as opposed to when you just hike the prices up to maintain the margins. I have sat and watched a whole bunch of businesses i work for fail as a result of pushing for profit over the returning customer. If you're known over the town for your weed, then i guess it doesn't matter if you lose customers, but personally, i like to find a customer that will keep coming back as opposed to one that will make me a 1 time profit and that's that. That is how business works


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

ill buy ya whole next crop at 100 an oz then ttt then every1s happy you will have done ya good deed and il make a shitload lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

even at 200s i just could never grow or source enough to keep up with demand its a sellers market and also not every is growing for a lil bit of percy or to help friends out.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Polish it how you like, it's imple exploitation of a situation and it pisses me off that growers act like this. But of course, it is natural, we are all taiught that money is happiness and we must always have more so we can buy more. If i sell an ounce i sell it for £100, i have just made a killer profit, how can i have any bad feelings, wait, i could have sold for £200, wait, i could have sold for £250, wait, what if i'd sold £10 a gram. Is the profit margin really so important that you will get worked up over what could possibly have been. To quote a great film, "If if's and but;s were candies and nuts we'd all have a merry christmas". I just plain don't understand why. If you require that money to sleep and eat, that's one thing, if you just want the extra profit to make yoruself feel better, i see it as a bit screwy. i'd MUCH rather know i've done a good deed, made someone feel better etc, than know i've made all i can make. And from quite extensive experience with customer service and pricing,. i can tell you that you make a hell of a lot more trade when you sell at reasonable prices as opposed to when you just hike the prices up to maintain the margins. I have sat and watched a whole bunch of businesses i work for fail as a result of pushing for profit over the returning customer. If you're known over the town for your weed, then i guess it doesn't matter if you lose customers, but personally, i like to find a customer that will keep coming back as opposed to one that will make me a 1 time profit and that's that. That is how business works



"I have sat and watched a whole bunch of businesses i work for fail as a result of pushing for profit over the returning customer."

Sat and watched??, and with your attitude thats prob why the business failed. I run a small company and good business sense is to be competitive and get the most you can out of your product. I'm a straight down the middle guy and thats why people deal with me and return, regardless of prices


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2011)

You would be more than welcome mate. I have no need for more weed than is necessary to last me till the following harvest, anything spare i am happy to shift as i simply have no need for it, so any profit on it is profit so i take no issue with just how much, i quite often chuck weed in the bin. That was last weeks scrags left over on ym rolling mat, could have sold it for £25, or i could just chuck it in the bin, it doesn't cost me anything to do so. Soit's what i did  






And sat and watched as in i was not the manager, i had no say over how things were run, i just have the brains to see things happening and know why they are happening. Even with the lesser amount of choice being an illegal market, people, myself included, will still drop a dealer and find another if they fuck them over. Then let's say you can now only find a buyer for 2 ounces a month at £225, for points sake let's assume an ounce cost £25. On the other hand i could have happy customers coming back every week, i could sell 10 ounces a month (if my grow was so orientated) you've just made £750 in a month instead of £400, regardless of your profit margin being smaller than the guy down the raod.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You would be more than welcome mate. I have no need for more weed than is necessary to last me till the following harvest, anything spare i am happy to shift as i simply have no need for it, so any profit on it is profit so i take no issue with just how much, i quite often chuck weed in the bin. That was last weeks scrags left over on ym rolling mat, could have sold it for £25, or i could just chuck it in the bin, it doesn't cost me anything to do so. Soit's what i did



Why not just grow 1 plant then?????????????????????


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Why not just grow 1 plant then?????????????????????


Because as my grows have often shown, a lot better to have more than you need than not enough. If i have more than i need, then i can invite people around and smoke them out over a long weekend without caring about asking for money. It's a weed, i have no issue binning excess, i can just grow some more.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Because as my grows have often shown, a lot better to have more than you need than not enough. If i have more than i need, then i can invite people around and smoke them out over a long weekend without caring about asking for money. It's a weed, i have no issue binning excess, i can just grow some more.


We are like chalk and cheese m8. I like the idea of coming round and smoking all weekend for free. Time and place. LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha, it does seem that way. I get no greater kicks than from helping people even if at my own expense  i'm kooky


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, it does seem that way. I get no greater kicks than from helping people even if at my own expense  i'm kooky


I'll return to this conversation why I go home and get torn in about a fatty and then smoke a joint. LOL


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 8, 2011)

You're a kind man ttt, but something my head of year told me at school that has always stuck with me was that people will screw you over and take advantage given the chance. Obviously you don't have to worry about this sort of thing with your close mates who I assume you would be happy to share your smoke with but there are always going to be leechers, just gotta know how to weed them out of your circle of mates. 

@ jimmy, that's a really nice looking setup, real clean. Looks like you know what you're doing and given the space I don't doubt you could easily pull 20+ oz but in that space you're looking at more lik 8-10 under ideal conditions. Keep us posted bud.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 8, 2011)

Real glad i dont have to worry about this shit sellin an that, my weeds all for me!.. ive put all the effort in growin the stuff........ So im goin to smoke the rewards!!......my mates havin 1oz for £140 and is buzzin with that, price up my way is 180-200 at min but always goin up slowly,....and im only lettin that go to pay for my next grows supplies

I think of it like this, im gettin 2.4g of medioka bud for 20quid smokin about 4 a week so cost me £80 a week, 320 a month ......so if i can start producin enough to last till next harvest then im savin money i would have spent on shit weed plus can spend it on me an my family instead so keeps them off my back when moneys tight!!... and i no where the weeds from and im not linnin the pockets of some other guy who's not done no work what so ever lile billy says.....you sell it them for 100 they walk round corner an they sell it for 200 so makin same as you with no effort fuck that,.. cos then when ive run out ill be back buyin the 2.4 bags cos my small time dealers payin full wack for an oz so id be shootin my self in the foot in a way.

peace


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Greetings fellow UK growers, thought id share a few pics of my current grow in my DIY grow cabs. Growing skunk #1 from sensi in these cabs and Cheese by Dinafem in my BC northern lights producer. Will do a diary on the producer grow and look to pull 20 plus Oz out of it without using C02. Will post pics of the producer grow later, happy growing.
> View attachment 1429994View attachment 1429997View attachment 1429995View attachment 1429996


Nice set up Jimmy

Re: selling weed, I'm the same as ttt here I only grow for myself and if I have enough and a mate wants some I'll throw them a quarter or so for nothing, some mates insist on given something back (crate of beer for a quarter was the last for example) but if I've got it then no problem - spread the joy and all that. Mates have sent me quarters through the post for nothing when I was desperate, what goes around etc etc. If I was knocking around with peeps I didn't really know or were mates of mates then I suppose I would be inclined to charge but these are all people I'd invite down the pub, if ya know what I mean. Although when I'm running low your welcome to come round for a smoke but you'll be lucky to get a spliff off me to take away lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

Trying to source a quiet inline could upsize and speed control it but just came across these, anyone heard of/used them, will they work with a filter and 6m ish of duct?

http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-series-inline-mixed-flow-duct-p-584.html


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> Trying to source a quiet inline could upsize and speed control it but just came across these, anyone heard of/used them, will they work with a filter and 6m ish of duct?
> 
> http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-series-inline-mixed-flow-duct-p-584.html


wouldnt mind knowing myself the quiet fans im looking at are 190 from the grow shop.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wouldnt mind knowing myself the quiet fans im looking at are 190 from the grow shop.


emailed them earlier but still waiting to hear back, if they 've got the oomph for use with a filter they look wicked, spec says they're coming in over 30dB quieter than an RVK


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2011)

im not very technical but isnt there some kinda measurement that tells ya how much air they pull through per sec or sumfin like that? when i was asking about the silent fans at the grow shop they were saying sumfin like that?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im not very technical but isnt there some kinda measurement that tells ya how much air they pull through per sec or sumfin like that? when i was asking about the silent fans at the grow shop they were saying sumfin like that?


 yeah think it's this:

"To determine the ventilation required in m3/hour, multiply the area of the room (m2) by 125. For example a grow room of 5m x 2m = 10m2 so the required extraction rate would be 10 x 125 = 1250m3/hour"

so my set up only needs 84m3/hour so the smallest one they do at 240m3/hour should be fine, it's just tHis bit that makes me wonder "As a 'mix-vent' fan these develop less pressure than our acoustic centrifugal box fans, but for use with duct runs shorter than 10 meters or so are perfectly adequate." almost too good to be true!

Actually Sambo just PMd you link to another site, think I may be getting one of these


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> You're a kind man ttt, but something my head of year told me at school that has always stuck with me was that people will screw you over and take advantage given the chance. Obviously you don't have to worry about this sort of thing with your close mates who I assume you would be happy to share your smoke with but there are always going to be leechers, just gotta know how to weed them out of your circle of mates.
> 
> @ jimmy, that's a really nice looking setup, real clean. Looks like you know what you're doing and given the space I don't doubt you could easily pull 20+ oz but in that space you're looking at more lik 8-10 under ideal conditions. Keep us posted bud.


HI mate, my 20 oz goal is with a turn key unit by BC northern lights there fully automated grow cabs they cost a bomb but are the best money can buy supposedly, we shall see. Those pics are of a couple of cabs i built and your bang on hoping for around 8 oz out of them gonna post pics here of the BC northern lights cab then start a diary.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> Trying to source a quiet inline could upsize and speed control it but just came across these, anyone heard of/used them, will they work with a filter and 6m ish of duct?
> 
> http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-series-inline-mixed-flow-duct-p-584.html


 
Those are pucker fans mate, a friend has one and they are ultra quiet. Nearly got myself two of those for my cabs but money was tight so went for something cheaper. You can stick a fan controller on them no probs but cheap speed controllers contribute to fan hum so get a variac speed controller.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Those are pucker fans mate, a friend has one and they are ultra quiet. Nearly got myself two of those for my cabs but money was tight so went for something cheaper. You can stick a fan controller on them no probs but cheap speed controllers contribute to fan hum so get a variac speed controller.


Cheers jim, think I'm going to bite the bullet and get one in the next day or 2 

Here's a completely useless video on them, why can't they just show it working lol!

[video=youtube;0a8xyNB6g5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a8xyNB6g5E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> HI mate, my 20 oz goal is with a turn key unit by BC northern lights there fully automated grow cabs they cost a bomb but are the best money can buy supposedly, we shall see. Those pics are of a couple of cabs i built and your bang on hoping for around 8 oz out of them gonna post pics here of the BC northern lights cab then start a diary.


Ah I see, that's a really nice cab though, you built many before or not? Look forward to seeing this turnkey, just had a look on the BC northern lights website. They have some mad setups, can you imagine getting this lot delivered to your door:

Included Grow Boxes:
32 Producer w/ Hydro Setup
2 Producer w/ MH Bulbs & No Hydro
4 Dryers
1 Nursery

Accessories & Parts:
66 Carbon Filters
4 Square Filters
128 400 HPS Bulbs
4 400 MH Bulbs
125W CFL Bulb
32 T-5 Upgrade
2 White Clone Tray
2 Green Clone Dome
260 12" Air Stones
700 Drip Emitters Pack
Shit Ton Rock Wool 3" 
Shit Ton Rock Wool 1"
64 Water Pumps 132 GPH
35 Mixing tub with measuring syringe
32 Ona Block 6oz 
4 Combo Pen (PH, TDS/EC and Water Temp)
4 Pruning Scissors
4 Scalpel
4 Digital Thermometer
Yes Ventilation Pack
16 Hydro Pot
16 Coco Soil Brick
Yes CO2 Regulators
1 Electric Trimmer

Nutrients:
12L Sensi Grow A & B
138L Sensi Bloom A & B
46L VitaBoost
33L BigBud
32oz Juicy Roots
46L Carboload
27L Voodoo Juice

LOL!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> i was about to go for a job interview when i remembered my cat had jumped into my grow tent.
> I bent down to pick her up and when i lifted my head up it hit the hps... Not only that but it burnt fuck out of my hair (hairspray) and hair stuck to the bulb...
> I have to g oout now and they are in flower so i have to leave the bulb on ..
> 
> ...


lmaoo !! Ouch !!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ah I see, that's a really nice cab though, you built many before or not? Look forward to seeing this turnkey, just had a look on the BC northern lights website. They have some mad setups, can you imagine getting this lot delivered to your door:
> 
> Included Grow Boxes:
> 32 Producer w/ Hydro Setup
> ...


hahaha YES PLEASE ! JOB FOR THE MRS !


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the king of grow cabs so thought id show it off here then start a diary.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> This is the king of grow cabs so thought id show it off here then start a diary.View attachment 1430376View attachment 1430377


Dammmmnnn how much was shipping on that lol !


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeaa how much it costt man ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

These things cost 3k, you cant walk into a grow shop and buy them straight away as no shop i know in the uk stocks them they will take two months to ship from canada plus there are only two shops here that sell these things. I got a result on this as i got this brand new from some bloke out the local rag. He bought it never liked it or used it and wanted shot of it so i gave him 2k. Happy days.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2011)

Ouchh ! Are they worth that sort of money ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Ouchh ! Are they worth that sort of money ?


To be honest i think they are over priced, not by alot though. They are very well made quite quiet, 100% light and odor proof and fully automated, plus it comes with all the gizmos for CO2 injection. On this run with it im looking for 20 oz without C02, with CO2 should pull 28. so its gonna pay for itslef.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck to you man let me know how it goes !


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Ouchh ! Are they worth that sort of money ?


If you get 20 0z from them they got to be worth it! Anyway back to the wardrobe


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> If you get 20 0z from them they got to be worth it! Anyway back to the wardrobe


Totally agree with you !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 8, 2011)

Fack me!?!.... that thing looks futuristic.. like you growin alien embryo's or somthin!! lol
Lookin fowars to seein that shit in action jimmy!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

These cabs are very strain specific. Did a trial run with 8 or so different strains and the best strain for this cab i had was cheese by dinafem. A short compact plant that grows very much like a christmas tree. Big bushy plants that push out side branches are no good for this cab, it holds 18 plants so even an OZ a plant aint gonna be bad and thats easily achievable going by the last grow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fack me!?!.... that thing looks futuristic.. like you growin alien embryo's or somthin!! lol
> Lookin fowars to seein that shit in action jimmy!


writing up a diary now mate


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

Location: SE UK, please be my neighbour lol!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 8, 2011)

1k off is a lot of money to save in the long run. But you're right, it will pay for itself after 1 decent harvest. What's the lighting in that thing? Is that PC fan just for intake? I'm assuming there's a different fan for extraction seeing as it's odor proof.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 1k off is a lot of money to save in the long run. But you're right, it will pay for itself after 1 decent harvest. What's the lighting in that thing? Is that PC fan just for intake? I'm assuming there's a different fan for extraction seeing as it's odor proof.


Its two 400w on digi ballasts with the super lumens switch, the fans are like pc fans only alot bigger they are super quiet. Theres one for intake and one for extraction theres also two pulling out the hot air from the lights (air cooled) and one pulling fresh air into the the lights so 5 in all. The loudest thing on the cab is the air pump but tbh its really not that bad. It really is the dogs danglies i just hope it lives up to its rep.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> its not greed why would you sell a product for half the price that every1 else is selling it? dont make sense ttt what to feel good inside lmao fuck that.


exactly !! i dont even toke so all is profit bar 6 to 800 hundred for next run look after number 1 bro cus no fucker else will while your kickin your bucket trust me i go in circles with around 12 lads and all agree on price we sell at its common sence that if your selling at a 1ner then they are gonna sell at 150 to 200 why do yourself out of money 160 straight down here and once dried its gone so we dont need to worry about getting rid. the same as high grade weed to chink weed why the fuck would any1 buy shit when theres pukka flying around guys i mean i know for sure ther are thousands of lads doin small deals around here and none of its shit.never seen chink weed around these woods because no1 will buy it hence why no1 is selling it we arnt mugs and if you cant tell the diffrence by lookin at chink and high grade weed you should nt be tokin anyway lmao!!


----------



## indecline (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hairspray?


yes hairspray, its a hair product and i have hair that requires product. I like hairspray...



sambo020482 said:


> most 10 bags off stinky stinky good green will weigh up .8 not even a full gram in the places i no thats sumfin like 340 an oz they are pull off so 200 is cheap to alot of people unfortunatly.
> 
> indecline your prices are 10yrs old m8.


no im just not driven by greed, i would feel like a dick and also feel funerable to attack if i would charge over 200 an ounce.



supersillybilly said:


> I don't know any guy who uses hairspray, in fact I thought they stopped making it. Hes obviously in some sort of time warp judging by hair products and weed prices . He needs a job selling his weed at such low prices. lol


Whats the big deal with hair spray? i dont get it? I dont need a job i want a job, it keeps me busy and it helps from the money i make selling my product.



sambo020482 said:


> you planning a gurrila grow or ya got a secure garden?


yes sambo its a guerilla grow, 30 rooted clones being planted on the 7th may, going to double check the spots this weekend. any advice for a uk outdoor grow?
also its chronic, so im worried about bud rot come october.... i may have to put up some sort of plastic sheeting up for the last month, i dont think helicopters will think its a guerilla grow in the ulk right?
And if i plant level with a stream or lake it will be in a flood plain so the ground wont ever really dry out... wont have to water so much.



tip top toker said:


> Late on this one but tyke, £225 for an ounce, are you serious, i'd punch the dealer in the face for being a greedy cunt if he asked that. If you're elling you're own then just shift it to mates for 100 a zip etc, it's weed, i don't undertand how people are so driven by greed.


exactly i dont want to rip people off, were all in the same boat why dont we stick together and stop fighting over prices and have a set price for everything from grower to middle man to dealer, and it would all be fine.



tip top toker said:


> Haha, it does seem that way. I get no greater kicks than from helping people even if at my own expense  i'm kooky


I got called crazy when i was dealing 3.5 gram bags for 20 quid, so what .. thats what they pay for so thats what they should get, way i see it if i expect 3.5g then ill give others 3.5 grams, its not like im poor and need the extra few pound.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 8, 2011)

pictures as promised sambo bro


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 8, 2011)

indecline said:


> I got called crazy when i was dealing 3.5 gram bags for 20 quid, so what .. thats what they pay for so thats what they should get, way i see it if i expect 3.5g then ill give others 3.5 grams, its not like im poor and need the extra few pound.


good for you mate, ahh I can remember the days when everyone did this last few years it's all gone out the window. I blame 50c lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

i repeat... Hairspray?  hehe just fuckin with you man. good to see there are still people with principles but from the other side of the coin you dont know the risks the guy whose flogging you a 200 bar ounce has taken, he could have driven half the country with kilo's you cant put a price on risk of going to nick.

buying weight is buying weight a 20 bag is subjective. theres a big difference


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

200 thats fuckin cheap , 280 here..............................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

and round we go again hahaha


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

orange bud 12-12 from seed week 6..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

nice del, quite big for 12/12 from seed too. i did the orange bud a while back its a nice smoke.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah starting to look good, started flowering at two and half weeks old, got some grapefruit nearly done 12-12 from seed and got some nice fat colas. 12-12 from seed just keeps things simple for me


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> orange bud 12-12 from seed week 6..............


Looking good. How much you think you will get off each plant. The reason I'm asking is I go away on holiday at the end of May and I want to squeeze another grow before then. Spending money required


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

http://homegrownoutlaw.blogspot.com/2011/02/pm-mp.html?spref=fb


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good. How much you think you will get off each plant. The reason I'm asking is I go away on holiday at the end of May and I want to squeeze another grow before then. Spending money required


i pull 6-14 oz wet per plant doing 12-12 from seed, depending on strain


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i pull 6-14 oz wet per plant doing 12-12 from seed, depending on strain


so about 3-6oz dry?


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i repeat... Hairspray?  hehe just fuckin with you man. good to see there are still people with principles but from the other side of the coin you dont know the risks the guy whose flogging you a 200 bar ounce has taken, he could have driven half the country with kilo's you cant put a price on risk of going to nick.
> 
> buying weight is buying weight a 20 bag is subjective. theres a big difference


that makes perfect sence, but how does the buyer know or care where it came from, its all subjective and it all depends on the buyer and seller... i would sell for 200 if i could.. but i cant because i dont live... well .. anywhere but here apparently..
but i do live here and all i can get is 150 but thats still pretty good... for me anyway.



del66666 said:


> 200 thats fuckin cheap , 280 here..............................


280 is ridiculous... the day that 8ths sell for 40 quid is the day ounces sell for 280. if i could get 350 for an ounce i would pay 280... but i cant so i dont.. and the only way i would pay it is if it came from asia and was the only place in the world i could get them from.




del66666 said:


> i pull 6-14 oz wet per plant doing 12-12 from seed, depending on strain


when you say 12/12 from seed, is that zero veg... like the seed sprouted and bam 12/12? because i grow serious seeds at 4 weeks from seed and oull between 1.5 and 3 ounces per plant.

good job though they look great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> that makes perfect sence, but how does the buyer know or care where it came from, its all subjective and it all depends on the buyer and seller... i would sell for 200 if i could.. but i cant because i dont live... well .. anywhere but here apparently..
> but i do live here and all i can get is 150 but thats still pretty good... for me anyway.


youll never know till you try. up your price, i'll bet they still buy it, assuming your stuffs quality. i told my longstanding ffriends the price was going up and they said fair enough. cos they couldnt get anywhere near the quality for the price. i could still add a hundred onto my 160 and theyd still not be able to find as good in anything over shady 20's.


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

how would you thing the soil is in the peak district?
looks very... open... not much growing apart from grasses... its one of my guerilla grow option this year.. its huge so i can say it with confidence... 
but it doesnt look like it supports life well... any advice for that area?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

no idea, i tried outdoor last summer but im in the north and its just not happening.... but look at the landscape its pretty baron really heather aint the same as weed haha. its less risky growing in your home.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> when you say 12/12 from seed, is that zero veg... like the seed sprouted and bam 12/12? because i grow serious seeds at 4 weeks from seed and oull between 1.5 and 3 ounces per plant.
> 
> good job though they look great.


yeah 12-12 from seed , first 10-14 days under a 250 envirolite then repot and under hps, some work better than others, will put some pics of grapefruit up soon.


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

cant go the scale im planning in my home though...i reckon if i get them out early may... somewhere near water so the ground doesnt dry out. nice south south east facing slope... i have a good chance at a half decent crop...
4 months veg hopefully i can get 4 ounce a plant... just worried the chronic might rot towards the end


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah 12-12 from seed , first 10-14 days under a 250 envirolite then repot and under hps, some work better than others, will put some pics of grapefruit up soon.


 how many weeks total before harvest.. going to be morel ike 10 or 11 for an 8 week strain right?

what size do they grow to . 1 per square foot?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> how many weeks total before harvest.. going to be morel ike 10 or 11 for an 8 week strain right?
> 
> what size do they grow to . 1 per square foot?


yeah fro 10 1/2 weeks, had some a little quicker but they were a quick flowering strain, think they go between 1 and 2 feet excluding the pot, will take pics of my grapefruit plants which are nearly done and measure them, will post tonight, i do it mainly cause i dont want huge plants and i can throw them in at different times so i have a rolling harvest


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah fro 10 1/2 weeks, had some a little quicker but they were a quick flowering strain, think they go between 1 and 2 feet excluding the pot, will take pics of my grapefruit plants which are nearly done and measure them, will post tonight, i do it mainly cause i dont want huge plants and i can throw them in at different times so i have a rolling harvest


Jus took clones today will wait for about 2 weeks too root i dont know what to do veg for an extra 4 weeks when they show roots or flower in 2 week with the other 4 plants i have which are due to flower in 2 weeks .


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

whats your light, 600? my mate ended up with big tall plants with little at the bottom half, dont seem worth vegin to long


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

yea mate 600 hps duel spectrum too


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Jus took clones today will wait for about 2 weeks too root i dont know what to do veg for an extra 4 weeks when they show roots or flower in 2 week with the other 4 plants i have which are due to flower in 2 weeks .


how many lights and how much room do you have?

if space is an issue i would flower in 2 weeks... you might still get some nice results... otherwise the others might be too big and shade the smaller clones...

have you seen this? good nutes and water but point being flowered just after roots showed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

the others are standing at about 13 " tall at the moment with 2 weeks to go and the clones were taken today . Size is 1.2m x 1.2m x 7m Height


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

ive only got a 400 so i couldnt really say what is best for a 600, maybe 1 day lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> how many lights and how much room do you have?
> 
> if space is an issue i would flower in 2 weeks... you might still get some nice results... otherwise the others might be too big and shade the smaller clones...
> 
> ...


Thats hydro dude . I will be using soil .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ive only got a 400 so i couldnt really say what is best for a 600, maybe 1 day lol


Lol watch the heat with the 600 if you ever doo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

600 has nearly double the lumen output of a 400, if you can manage the heat its a no brainer to get a 600. its also more efficient than a 1000w


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Lol watch the heat with the 600 if you ever doo lol


i probably wont, i run a 250 and 400 , can always turn 1 off if it gets to hot, never really wanted to go to big, maybe a digital ballast though


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 600 has nearly double the lumen output of a 400, if you can manage the heat its a no brainer to get a 600. its also more efficient than a 1000w


how many lumens has a 600?


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

I run 600'S heat is the only issue but if you get the heat sorted ynd get the light 12 inch from tops they stay really squat with thick buds.. 
without a vented hood its difficult to keeo a tent or small room below 85.. especially in the summer...


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

mine is 95k i think might be wrong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

400 = 55000
600 = 95000
1000 = 140000


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

well i switched from a 250 cfl to the 600 for veg and the girls loved it


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

what you all running under the lights ? ive currently got 2 blueberry 1 bluecheese and a white widow .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

a 600 for veg is a bit overkill eh!?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

well i vegged for 3 weeks under the 250 cfl and i wanted some extra penetration before i flip to 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> what you all running under the lights ? ive currently got 2 blueberry 1 bluecheese and a white widow .


psychosis 
dawg food
casey jones
psycho killer 
qrazy train
cheesequake
cherry cheese 
ak48


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychosis
> dawg food
> casey jones
> psycho killer
> ...


You have a fav don ?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

if it aint broke, ill stick with my 250 and 400 88000 lumens is plenty for now........but then again.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

decisions decisions del haha .


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

always wanting to change something, already on my third grow cab.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> You have a fav don ?


psychosis is my all time fave. though blues has been creeping to the top spot of late.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychosis is my all time fave. though blues has been creeping to the top spot of late.


intresting .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> always wanting to change something, already on my third grow cab.


What cab is it ?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> What cab is it ?


bought the timber and built my own mate, thought it was best ...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2011)

hahah yeah!? how come?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

OHHH cool man even though i work in the construction industy i tend to leave work in work haha I would rather just buy but thats just me lol .


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> OHHH cool man even though i work in the construction industy i tend to leave work in work haha I would rather just buy but thats just me lol .


a tent is just to obvious, i like to keep things hidden........


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> what you all running under the lights ? ive currently got 2 blueberry 1 bluecheese and a white widow .


Im running:
5 Chronic
1 Blue Cheese
1 Twighlight
1 Smile
1 La blanca
1 afrodite


how do you find the blue cheese? is it flowering yet? mine is doing really well loves nutes too needs more than the chronic or it yellows. looks like a good strong plant, probably the healthiest and largest in my veg tent.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> a 600 for veg is a bit overkill eh!?


I used 600 from seed and they love it.. compared to when i used cfl's the growth rate and size of the leaves is very different.
but i suppose a 400 would be ok for the first couple of weeks.



del66666 said:


> a tent is just to obvious, i like to keep things hidden........


 I love to build my own tents. i have a 120 by 120 tent at the moment only cost 46 quid too and thats inc p+p
Im always jotting down designs for new cabs when im bored.. thats half the fun. My goal (when i own a property and dont rent) is to hide a bedroom or celler, build asecret entrance, being a plasterer it wouldnt be difficut to do, mabie even divide a room in two. No one would know if it was done before anyone saw the new house.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

i hear sum say 600 is over kill 4 veg but why ? you have to take into account how many your vegging under a 600 to come to that conclusion i ve just ran 2 600 for 22 babies and could nt of got as tight internodes if i did nt!! anythin under this and your yeild will suffer in the long run trust me i ve done it as soon as i flip a 3rd 600 is added to my babies then a 4th at week 6 of flower on a 9 week strain and still you get popcorn so i take all lower stuff off at week3 of flower and no sooner easier to trim at end and it takes no energy from your plants so it uses all it as at the top of the plant imo see my pictures and you ll see i never get any popcorn guys just nice and plum bud!!


----------



## decrimCA (Feb 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ah I see, that's a really nice cab though, you built many before or not? Look forward to seeing this turnkey, just had a look on the BC northern lights website. They have some mad setups, can you imagine getting this lot delivered to your door:
> 
> Included Grow Boxes:
> 32 Producer w/ Hydro Setup
> ...


I think I would fall over if all of this showed up on my doorstep.

Delicious.....


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> Im running:
> 5 Chronic
> 1 Blue Cheese
> 1 Twighlight
> ...


mine are still in veg at the moment but they will take 4ml nutes all day long. But with my blueberry they are very nute sensitive and they make sure you now about it too lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychosis is my all time fave. though blues has been creeping to the top spot of late.


some friends got hold of some psychosis last night pretty shore it was the real mcoy taste n smells like it should, got a bar cost £1890 for a bar lmao 210s all the way n it werent even dried properly was still dampish lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> some friends got hold of some psychosis last night pretty shore it was the real mcoy taste n smells like it should, got a bar cost £1890 for a bar lmao 210s all the way n it werent even dried properly was still dampish lol.


ouch lol .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> same bar was gone an hr later at 230s lol


Nice little earner then cant fault it !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2011)

what do u all think of my new baby its only 8 days into veg with 1 125w dual spectrum cfl. i will be starting to use cannvega a & cannavega b in next 2 weeks. i will also use cannabloom when i start flowering. this is only my 2nd attempt at growing and 1st wasnt great but read more about it this time and from this early stage is already 100 times better than last.


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> what do u all think of my new baby its only 8 days into veg with 1 125w dual spectrum cfl. i will be starting to use cannvega a & cannavega b in next 2 weeks. i will also use cannabloom when i start flowering. this is only my 2nd attempt at growing and 1st wasnt great but read more about it this time and from this early stage is already 100 times better than last.


It looks really good what is it?



sambo020482 said:


> some friends got hold of some psychosis last night pretty shore it was the real mcoy taste n smells like it should, got a bar cost £1890 for a bar lmao 210s all the way n it werent even dried properly was still dampish lol.


I sold a bar not long ago for 1200, and he wanted it cheeper. seemed pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## kana (Feb 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> i hear sum say 600 is over kill 4 veg but why ? you have to take into account how many your vegging under a 600 to come to that conclusion i ve just ran 2 600 for 22 babies and could nt of got as tight internodes if i did nt!! anythin under this and your yeild will suffer in the long run trust me i ve done it as soon as i flip a 3rd 600 is added to my babies then a 4th at week 6 of flower on a 9 week strain and still you get popcorn so i take all lower stuff off at week3 of flower and no sooner easier to trim at end and it takes no energy from your plants so it uses all it as at the top of the plant imo see my pictures and you ll see i never get any popcorn guys just nice and plum bud!!


cheddar when you saying anything under this and your yeild will suffer, are you regarding the amount of plants which should be placed under a 600w?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> It looks really good what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I sold a bar not long ago for 1200, and he wanted it cheeper. seemed pretty reasonable to me.


its northern lights special. from KC BRAINS


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

kana said:


> cheddar when you saying anything under this and your yeild will suffer, are you regarding the amount of plants which should be placed under a 600w?


and how many do you think should be under one 600 .. 
I say 9, and more and yield will suffer.
i grew 13 and still pulled 2 ounce a plant.


----------



## masterDB (Feb 9, 2011)

a bar for 1200, thats quality mate. round my area they go for around 1800-2200


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeaaa is cheap indec


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2011)

> *Shit Ton Rock Wool 3"
> Shit Ton Rock Wool 1"*


*

haha, is that an ebay listing or something? I'd fecking love to place the order for that and set up some cheeky cameras to see catch the elevated police presence around my house haha. Would be hard for the popo not to become aware of that kind of shipment  Wait for the inevitable raid, then sue the pants off them for extreme mental trauama 
*


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> and how many do you think should be under one 600 ..
> I say 9, and more and yield will suffer.
> i grew 13 and still pulled 2 ounce a plant.


The way i see it it depends on your growing style, i like SOG stick 20 plants under 600w and pull an OZ per plant with very little veg time. Ive seen a vertical setup with 70 plants in it with one 600w and this guy pulled an OZ per plant. Yield doesnt suffer with more plants it all depends on how you grow


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The way i see it it depends on your growing style, i like SOG stick 20 plants under 600w and pull an OZ per plant with very little veg time. Ive seen a vertical setup with 70 plants in it with one 600w and this guy pulled an OZ per plant. Yield doesnt suffer with more plants it all depends on how you grow


I would love to try SOG i just dont have the space to do it and keep mothers at the moment.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah sorry ttt i'm with sambo on that. it doesnt make sense, someone else is just gonna make the money any way, might as well be you with ur time and effort put in.
> 
> never seen this thread so busy lmao


Yeah cos we're all sick of spending £280 an oz! haha 
Seriously tho, the soaring prices (its 10'er a gram round here for the good stuff & thats all the way up to an oz - £280) is the reason i'm on here learning how to grow.

random side question - any uk growers on here use LEDs?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> I would love to try SOG i just dont have the space to do it and keep mothers at the moment.


I know what you mean, think all us growers would like more space for our grows but you can achieve monster yields with just one plant and vertical lights. Google heath robinson grows and see what this guy is doing, its up too you whether you believe the numbers this guy pulls because he blows the gram per watt rule right out the water


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Yeah cos we're all sick of spending £280 an oz! haha
> Seriously tho, the soaring prices (its 10'er a gram round here for the good stuff & thats all the way up to an oz - £280) is the reason i'm on here learning how to grow.
> 
> random side question - any uk growers on here use LEDs?


no way, ill keep saying it because its not viable... who will buy ounces for 250 or 280 when they can only brake it down and make 280 anyway... 
and i dont think many people use LED'S .. i hear its really expensive.



jimmygreenfingers said:


> I know what you mean, think all us growers would like more space for our grows but you can achieve monster yields with just one plant and vertical lights. Google heath robinson grows and see what this guy is doing, its up too you whether you believe the numbers this guy pulls because he blows the gram per watt rule right out the water


Yeah i believe his numbers.. i got 1,3gpw on a similar grow in soil... 
i would love to do some of his grows... especially the shelved grow he did, 2 lights pulling 8 plants a week .. would love it. but need a whole room


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

kana said:


> cheddar when you saying anything under this and your yeild will suffer, are you regarding the amount of plants which should be placed under a 600w?


i grow in sog and to get tight internodes you need good light. using a shit light will make them stretch hence why i use 2 600 s during my weeks of veg a 3rd once i flip as it helps with the stretch as they do during the 1st 2 to 3 weeks of flower and a 4th 600 in week 6 as this is wen they need the energy from our lights to pack on the weight using photosynthesis. a rule i use is 4 to 5 plants at 3 or 4 ft tall to a 600 hps in late flowerin. during veg 10 plants to a 600 max unfortunately my mate cant count and i ended up with 22 instead of 20 but all is good with a little trimming.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> no way, ill keep saying it because its not viable... who will buy ounces for 250 or 280 when they can only brake it down and make 280 anyway...
> and i dont think many people use LED'S .. i hear its really expensive.
> 
> 
> ...


would love to get back into a room setup myself to try these grows out but im stuck in grow cabs until i move house. Forgot to say 1.3 gpw is good for soil, never achieved that myself in soil only hydro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The way i see it it depends on your growing style, i like SOG stick 20 plants under 600w and pull an OZ per plant with very little veg time. Ive seen a vertical setup with 70 plants in it with one 600w and this guy pulled an OZ per plant. Yield doesnt suffer with more plants it all depends on how you grow


stick 20 under 4 600 hps in sog. 2 weeks veg 9 weeks flower and pull 4oz a plant dried and cured not sticky bud or holding moisture you can crumble it into your joints without pulling at the bud as i ve seen done many a time happy days 80 oz off 20 plants. your yield will suffer if your lights dont penatrate your canopy bro trust me its a fact!!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

grapefruit x 2 and bubblebomb 29 - 26 - 24 inches tall excluding pots, 12-12 from seed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry jimmy but 70 oz pulled from 1 600 hps is not happening bro was he weighing it wet because thats the only way your gettin those numbrs mate vertical or not. the most i ve seen pulled from 1 600 is 28 oz and trust me it was dry bro but not cured


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> grapefruit x 2 and bubblebomb 29 - 26 - 24 inches tall excluding pots, 12-12 from seed


looking great mate any idea of weight? they look quite heavy? 2 oz a plant for sure


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> stick 20 under 4 600 hps in sog. 2 weeks veg 9 weeks flower and pull 4oz a plant dried and cured not sticky bud or holding moisture you can crumble it into your joints without pulling at the bud as i ve seen done many a time happy days 80 oz off 20 plants. your yield will suffer if your lights dont penatrate your canopy bro trust me its a fact!!


your talking 4 600w so ofcourse you will pull more weight more light equals more penetration. My point is yeild doesnt suffer if you have more plants under a light depends on how you grow


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> looking great mate any idea of weight? they look quite heavy? 2 oz a plant for sure


job to say but i reckon you will be about right mate, if i get 6 i shall be happy a happy man, already just pulled 2 at 4 1/2


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> sorry jimmy but 70 oz pulled from 1 600 hps is not happening bro was he weighing it wet because thats the only way your gettin those numbrs mate vertical or not. the most i ve seen pulled from 1 600 is 28 oz and trust me it was dry bro but not cured


Not saying its true fella its up too you to make your own mind up. Google heath robinson vertical grow an have a butchers, this guy got 70 plus oz from one plant in one of his grows but i cant remember how many lights he had. Even so if its true then thats some going.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not saying its true fella its up too you to make your own mind up. Google heath robinson vertical grow an have a butchers, this guy got 70 plus oz from one plant in one of his grows


just had a quick look, looks pretty cool.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

bro your living in cloud 9 weed is as dear as gold nowadays and prices go up all the time bottom of the ladder are doin a ten at .7 and a arfer at 1.4 work it out its happening not to mention the shit they put on it to make it weigh more so your 28 g oz has just made it to 33g


indecline said:


> no way, ill keep saying it because its not viable... who will buy ounces for 250 or 280 when they can only brake it down and make 280 anyway...
> and i dont think many people use LED'S .. i hear its really expensive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 9, 2011)

my first grow i pull 20 oz from 6 plants under 2x 600w...and think this was crap. 2nd was 25 oz this time im aiming 4 30-40 oz or im quiting..simpls


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> my first grow i pull 20 oz from 6 plants under 2x 600w...and think this was crap. 2nd was 25 oz this time im aiming 4 30-40 oz or im quiting..simpls


Atleast your improving with each grow which is what its all about


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

cant even remember what i pulled on my first grow it was so long ago, but with bag seed and garden dirt it wasnt much lol.


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 9, 2011)

keep tweeking it all the time....can be such a fuk up at times but keep learning all the time.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> keep tweeking it all the time....can be such a fuk up at times but keep learning all the time.


you soil or hydro mate?

the best way to learn is through mistakes, ive made stacks over the years but never the same twice


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not saying its true fella its up too you to make your own mind up. Google heath robinson vertical grow an have a butchers, this guy got 70 plus oz from one plant in one of his grows but i cant remember how many lights he had. Even so if its true then thats some going.


bro just looked and he is using a vertical setup not sog sorry in vertical setups yes its viable but sog your not getting those weights!!


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> would love to get back into a room setup myself to try these grows out but im stuck in grow cabs until i move house. Forgot to say 1.3 gpw is good for soil, never achieved that myself in soil only hydro


Yeah could have been better if i used nutes , but i only used them at the end and it was getting too late by then allready lost all the leaves... check it out if you want.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGCbrfLneJ4



jimmygreenfingers said:


> you soil or hydro mate?
> 
> the best way to learn is through mistakes, ive made stacks over the years but never the same twice


Ditto, everything you do wrong you try and not do it again. live ane learn, i find its the best way to learn. trial and error.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2011)

indecline said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGCbrfLneJ4
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, everything you do wrong you try and not do it again. liev ane learn, i find its the best way to learn. trial and error.


sorry i aint a hater but where where the big arse colas? 1.3gpw without nutes what super soil was u using?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro just looked and he is using a vertical setup not sog sorry in vertical setups yes its viable but sog your not getting those weights!!


Agreed, in a SOG its not happening. Ive got a SOG grow on the go ATM in my cab, 18 plants under 2 400w looking for 20 oz for the first run, should be easily doable


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro your living in cloud 9 weed is as dear as gold nowadays and prices go up all the time bottom of the ladder are doin a ten at .7 and a arfer at 1.4 work it out its happening not to mention the shit they put on it to make it weigh more so your 28 g oz has just made it to 33g


I would love to sell it that price but its not possible, it would ake me a year to shift 25 ounces at that price. or one day at 150.
I havnt baught weed in 20 bags for years but i hardly believe that bags are going for 1.4....... maybe 2.0, then they would make 220 an ounce.. so may i could sell an ounce for is 180.
If i try and sell for more than 180 round manchester i would get laughed out of business.


----------



## indecline (Feb 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry i aint a hater but where where the big arse colas? 1.3gpw without nutes what super soil was u using?


Just plain old soil i got from a local farmer.. ph 7.
i have 13 plants flowering in there and averaged about 2 oz per plant.. 26 ounces.. 737grams... just worked it out .. ok so it was 1.22 not far off..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 9, 2011)

The price of green is mad these days, back in the day i was paying 120 for an OZ it was pucker gear, real nice smoke and TBH i havent seen gear like it available through dealers for donkeys. Most of the time its commercial crap or chink weed which is why i grow. Decent green is just not available where i live, ive seen it all grit weed, sprayed crap, chopped to early and wet and still dealers want to shaft ya with under weight garbage, yet people buy it. Dont understand it.


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

How often do you think choppers would be looking for outdoor grows int he uk?
i reckon theres a huge chance most areas dont even bother. right?
if i was to put a large clear plastic sheet over my patch, i dont think it would get found.. 
any other ways you can think of to keep the heavy september october rains off the buds?


----------



## Matchbox (Feb 10, 2011)

long time since I've been on here... moving out in a month or so, gonna get another grow on when I can be asked much tastier than the shit you have to buy.. and cheaper...

I doubt a chopper could even see specific plant species from that high up the cameras aren't that high res, plus if you mingle em in with other plants they're pretty much un-noticeable even if someone walked past (aside from the smell) so unless the police are in your house looking for it, in which case your already fucked XD , I wouldn't have any worries.

September rains... plastic sheet propped up with some garden poles like a little sort of greenhouse type thing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

I personally wouldn't be covering up plants on a guerrilla grow as all your doing is drawing attention to the fact somethings there granted its a small chance but a chance none the less. If its in your garden and your not over looked then yeah i would think plastic sheeting is OK. Suppose it would boil down to how good a loctaion you have.

BTW how to i link my grow diary in my profile, cant work out how to do it, anyone help me out


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

Well its guerilla so its in the middle of knowhere
also i dont know how to link grows.. i tried to do it in my sig a while back but it wouldnt work ..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> Well its guerilla so its in the middle of knowhere
> also i dont know how to link grows.. i tried to do it in my sig a while back but it wouldnt work ..


Im not the only one then lol. If you have a good locataion you might be be good, i wouldnt bother though let mother nature do its thing. What strain is it and how many you planting out.


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im not the only one then lol. If you have a good locataion you might be be good, i wouldnt bother though let mother nature do its thing. What strain is it and how many you planting out.


Serious seeds chronic.
hopefully 30 rooted clones
i only have about 4 weeks to grow the 6 mothers i have, hopefully i can manage 4 clones .. and if i cant get 5 side branches from them (because i would like to flower them indoors afte i clone them) then ill chop them in half and count the top as the 5th.

the spot looks perfect on google earth... cant wait to go check it out on saturday.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

_ive done chronic from serious only indoor though, never done a guerilla grow myself nowhere suitable round here. Gonna be moving soon into the sticks so might give it a bash but im gonna stick a nice big greenhouse in the new place so i will have plenty of room to play with._


----------



## masterDB (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, its funny because if u live in london onuces of good shit would fly for 260. well atleast thats what i do and no1 ever complains. but theres also shit sprayed stuff for around 180.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

masterDB said:


> lol, its funny because if u live in london onuces of good shit would fly for 260. well atleast thats what i do and no1 ever complains. but theres also shit sprayed stuff for around 180.


Those are crazy prices man, especially for the sprayed crap still if people pay it then good on ya. Wish i lived in London lol.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I personally wouldn't be covering up plants on a guerrilla grow as all your doing is drawing attention to the fact somethings there granted its a small chance but a chance none the less. If its in your garden and your not over looked then yeah i would think plastic sheeting is OK. Suppose it would boil down to how good a loctaion you have.
> 
> BTW how to i link my grow diary in my profile, cant work out how to do it, anyone help me out


>create thread in grow journal forum
>copy address when at page one (http........)
>click on my rollitup up the top there
>click on edit my signature on the left
>Type in brief description in box and then click on insert link button (pic of world with paperclip)
>Paste address in box that pops up, click ok
>Click save signature

that's what worked for me, the journal bit under my/your profile looks way to complicated for me though!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just got this from the suppliers of TD Silent inline fans range I mentioned a few pages back : 

"Yes the TD350/125 Silent is appropriate for this application, please note it is necessary to apply at least 1 meter of ducting between the carbon filter and the TD fan, this allow the fan to create enough back pressure within the duct to function at its maximum airflow. This also applies to TD250/100 ideally)"

Thought it might bee of use to some.


----------



## masterDB (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah i no. but sometimes i wished i didnt live in london. its so annoying when im gettin oz with them prices.(thats if i dont have any myself)


----------



## dura72 (Feb 10, 2011)

got alcohol poisoning , feel like shit.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife just bought a t-shirt that said "I love hip hop"
I said, "Your t-shirt is missing a few letters"
"Oh shit, really?" she replied, panicking.
I said, "yeah, there should be a 'c' in front of hip and an 's' in front of hop, you fat bitch"


----------



## dura72 (Feb 10, 2011)

After both suffering from depression, my wife and I decided to commit suicide yesterday.
But strangely enough, once she killed herself I started to feel a lot better. So I though fuck it, I'll soldier on


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> >create thread in grow journal forum
> >copy address when at page one (http........)
> >click on my rollitup up the top there
> >click on edit my signature on the left
> ...


Cheers mogwai, ill give it a bash now


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mogwai, ill give it a bash now


no worries dude, any probs give us a shout


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Agreed, in a SOG its not happening. Ive got a SOG grow on the go ATM in my cab, 18 plants under 2 400w looking for 20 oz for the first run, should be easily doable


bro the very most you want under 2 400s is 8 plants and you would get yourself 20 oz easily maybe throw a 600 in there and you could pull 35 oz or ditch the 400s and buy you 3 600s and your 18 plants would thrieve mate trust me 6 plants to a 600 hps max anymore and your headin for a fall mate i ve done it many moons ago and it killed my yield anythin under 3 oz per plant is not acceptable in sog imo but its all depending on the grower i scrape 4 and never beaten it but this time i have a funny feeling it could be done


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> I would love to sell it that price but its not possible, it would ake me a year to shift 25 ounces at that price. or one day at 150.
> I havnt baught weed in 20 bags for years but i hardly believe that bags are going for 1.4....... maybe 2.0, then they would make 220 an ounce.. so may i could sell an ounce for is 180.
> If i try and sell for more than 180 round manchester i would get laughed out of business.


bro no chest beating but i sell mine at 160 up to 180 at times but i only let it go at 160 if they have over a nine


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro the very most you want under 2 400s is 8 plants and you would get yourself 20 oz easily maybe throw a 600 in there and you could pull 35 oz or ditch the 400s and buy you 3 600s and your 18 plants would thrieve mate trust me 6 plants to a 600 hps max anymore and your headin for a fall mate i ve done it many moons ago and it killed my yield anythin under 3 oz per plant is not acceptable in sog imo but its all depending on the grower i scrape 4 and never beaten it but this time i have a funny feeling it could be done


im in a grow cab mate turn key unit, holds 18 and has CO2 injection. 20 oz is just a goal ive given myself to start once i get the hang of it ill be shooting for 30. I used to run 3 600w in a open room setup for years but lost me grow room due to the arrival of a new baby so im in a grow cab. This cab can turn out over 2lb of bud supposedly so we shall see, not bad for 2 400w


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorted the sig out mog, cheers again bruv


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sorted the sig out mog, cheers again bruv


no worries left a msg in your journal confirming it works lol!


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro no chest beating but i sell mine at 160 up to 180 at times but i only let it go at 160 if they have over a nine


where abouts do you live?
I always figured london would have cheap weed because there is so many growers, 
thats it im going to try sell for 180... and 150 if its over a bar.. 200 for the pruple or cheese.

its going to make people angry considering they used to buy off me for 100 a zip.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> >create thread in grow journal forum
> >copy address when at page one (http........)
> >click on my rollitup up the top there
> >click on edit my signature on the left
> ...


Hi guys if you boomark the first page of your thread then go to bookmarks you can copy it from there and paste it in your signature then you only get the the name of your thread and not the full adress hope this helps 

peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

howdys peoples 

so hows every1 on this fine rainy cold thurs night? what we all smoking on? that fucking thread in toke n talk winds me up that ''post ur sack thread'' go on uk post that soapbar,sprayed,wet bag unless ya growing it yaself lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> howdys peoples
> 
> so hows every1 on this fine rainy cold thurs night? what we all smoking on? that fucking thread in toke n talk winds me up that ''post ur sack thread'' go on uk post that soapbar,sprayed,wet bag unless ya growing it yaself lol


lol, fing bored, no smoke and I stupidly decided not to get any booze as well, yawn! Oh well at least I might feel human for work tomorrow for a change!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

Down to me last bit of gear, rekon just over a son/daughter till me next crop nice bit of Rocklock, then im fucked i wont buy the shite thats does the rounds round my way. Still.. got a few bottles of single malt 16 year old that will keep me going.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lol, fing bored, no smoke and I stupidly decided not to get any booze as well, yawn! Oh well at least I might feel human for work tomorrow for a change!


no what ya mean i caved in and got a drink could av got some green but it was 2.4 for a score fuck that although i no its top smoke and 2.4 aint that bad when the op paid 210 a oz but still whats 2.4 3 joints max for a score fuck that.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no what ya mean i caved in and got a drink could av got some green but it was 2.4 for a score fuck that although i no its top smoke and 2.4 aint that bad when the op paid 210 a oz but still whats 2.4 3 joints max for a score fuck that.


yeah I could go and get a couple of Gs for a tenner each but I'd rather not bother for that price, might see what the MOM site I use has got in, can take a week to get here but I'd rather wait than get ripped off!! (got a daughter of outdoor for £40 last time with shipping and insurance, although took ages to get here because of chrimbo post)

Ha just remembered I got a bottle of port somewhere hmmm


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> yeah I could go and get a couple of Gs for a tenner each but I'd rather not bother for that price, might see what the MOM site I use has got in, can take a week to get here but I'd rather wait than get ripped off!! (got a daughter of outdoor for £40 last time with shipping and insurance, although took ages to get here because of chrimbo post)
> 
> Ha just remembered I got a bottle of port somewhere hmmm


where u gettin q's from a MOM the minimum i can order is a oz? always qaulity but min is a oz and at 350 can dollers.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> where u gettin q's from a MOM the minimum i can order is a oz? always qaulity but min is a oz and at 350 can dollers.


MOM I use has about 9 vendors on it from all over, some are Oz only but most start at a daughter and some do henrys that and blotters but those are long gone for me lol! Only a couple are reasonable rates lot of £14+ a gram on there


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> MOM I use has about 9 vendors on it from all over, some are Oz only but most start at a daughter and some do henrys that and blotters but those are long gone for me lol! Only a couple are reasonable rates lot of £14+ a gram on there


sounds sweet, alot on riu have far too much grn or are too paranoid for moms.


----------



## kana (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Down to me last bit of gear, rekon just over a son/daughter till me next crop nice bit of Rocklock, then im fucked i wont buy the shite thats does the rounds round my way. Still.. got a few bottles of single malt 16 year old that will keep me going.


have u grown rocklock b4? if so is it a good strain 2 grow?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

has any1 grown acolpolco gold? i think its barney? seen her flowered 4times now she takes 10/11wk but is some really tastey bud yield are pretty good too.

also about to chop down 10 a mix of critical mass,power africa and a unknown freebie from attitude flowered in 6.5ltr pots and lookng very nice will put some pics up soon.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

kana said:


> have u grown rocklock b4? if so is it a good strain 2 grow?


Yeah did rocklock on my last grow, very easy growing plant nice yield and excellent smoke, only did the one plant but got seeds left and plan on doing a crop when ive finnished my current grow. I love DNA genetics they have some great strains.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sounds sweet, alot on riu have far too much grn or are too paranoid for moms.


 fucking machine just crashed!! yeah it fills a gap every now and again, anyways that's for PM  here have a pic of me grow the fucking KK is going to do my head in I can tell, it's already about 4 inch tall then the widows, node spacing is huge, bloody trainwreck genetics lol!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah did rocklock on my last grow, very easy growing plant nice yield and excellent smoke, only did the one plant but got seeds left and plan on doing a crop when ive finnished my current grow. I love DNA genetics they have some great strains.


great news got exactly that bean sitting in fridge for my next grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 10, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> great news got exactly that bean sitting in fridge for my next grow


Dont think youll be disapointed, their sharksbreath is amazing as well


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 10, 2011)

put it this way there are about 20 small op in a few min walk from my house bro and i mean a few min walk to wot i know of !! mate you should be able to sell them for 200 if they have below the bar trust me i do it so cheap because they go in 1 hit to 1 very good friend but i could fill another big room,shed,garage and still get rid all to the same person the way i look at it is my man has all then 45 min later comes back with 12g for 12 weeks work babysitting is a g a week fairly good considering it only cost me 500 hundred for leky nutes new bulbs pots medium clones the lot, dont get me wrong its hard at the end wen they all comedown but i break it all down in 3 days so all is good mate.
I always figured london would have cheap weed because there is so many growers, 
thats it im going to try sell for 180... and 150 if its over a bar.. 200 for the pruple or cheese.

its going to make people angry considering they used to buy off me for 100 a zip.[/QUOTE]


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> has any1 grown acolpolco gold? i think its barney? seen her flowered 4times now she takes 10/11wk but is some really tastey bud yield are pretty good too.
> 
> also about to chop down 10 a mix of critical mass,power africa and a unknown freebie from attitude flowered in 6.5ltr pots and lookng very nice will put some pics up soon.


I havnt smoked or grown acolpolco gold but ive seen it grown, nice plant if its the real deal..real old school smoke... I would love to grow it but they get big. Whats the story behind it anyway? where did it originate from? ill look it up but im too tired, going to watch a bit more shameless and google earth some better grow locations...the trees in the one i picked are all pine trees, and i figure it wont be a good medium there for my babies.. might take a risk and grow not far from an A road... middle of nowhere but its the only place with al the things i need, im on a train for an hour to get to the nearest town and a 7 mile walk, I wont be going further this year, havnt got the time to look.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

did attitude do a freebie rocklock recently? if so werent too bad i grew it out didnt bother to clone tho. said before n say again aint much worth cloning apart from clone-onlys lol


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> put it this way there are about 20 small op in a few min walk from my house bro and i mean a few min walk to wot i know of !! mate you should be able to sell them for 200 if they have below the bar trust me i do it so cheap because they go in 1 hit to 1 very good friend but i could fill another big room,shed,garage and still get rid all to the same person the way i look at it is my man has all then 45 min later comes back with 12g for 12 weeks work babysitting is a g a week fairly good considering it only cost me 500 hundred for leky nutes new bulbs pots medium clones the lot, dont get me wrong its hard at the end wen they all comedown but i break it all down in 3 days so all is good mate.


I didnt catch how much yours are shifting at? 
and how much is your mate selling them on at?
and also how much are you pulling every 4 months?
is it a 10 week strain or do you just veg longer?

sorry about all the questions.. still gives you something to write


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> I havnt smoked or grown acolpolco gold but ive seen it grown, nice plant if its the real deal..real old school smoke... I would love to grow it but they get big. Whats the story behind it anyway? where did it originate from? ill look it up but im too tired, going to watch a bit more shameless and google earth some better grow locations...the trees in the one i picked are all pine trees, and i figure it wont be a good medium there for my babies.. might take a risk and grow not far from an A road... middle of nowhere but its the only place with al the things i need, im on a train for an hour to get to the nearest town and a 7 mile walk, I wont be going further this year, havnt got the time to look.


dunno indelcline a friend got a freebies AC seed from barneys i fink? and its been wicked some really fruity high thc smoke.


----------



## rainz (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no what ya mean i caved in and got a drink could av got some green but it was 2.4 for a score fuck that although i no its top smoke and 2.4 aint that bad when the op paid 210 a oz but still whats 2.4 3 joints max for a score fuck that.


What the fuck? you only get 3 joints out of 2.4? nutter you must be rolling bats


----------



## rainz (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone used GH ripen?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> What the fuck? you only get 3 joints out of 2.4? nutter you must be rolling bats


g a joint rainz or it aint worth smoking my man lol needs the fag to keep it burning but i dont wana be tasteing no cig.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> g a joint rainz or it aint worth smoking my man lol needs the fag to keep it burning but i dont wana be tasteing no cig.


lol get the blunts out


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> Has anyone used GH ripen?


 
have used it my last 5-6 grows and highly recommend it brings out a lot of flavour and if ya desperate for a few quid will take a wk or so of ya finish time if need be.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> g a joint rainz or it aint worth smoking my man lol needs the fag to keep it burning but i dont wana be tasteing no cig.


hahaha u wouldnt like my joints at the moment lmao. trying to cut down big time and only putting about .03 of cheese with half a fag i'm not proud to admit but it is what it is lmao

hope u chaps are good this eve?


----------



## subyboy (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone know any info on critical plus? best light cycle. yield. better grown in soil or coco? any help advise or opinions very very welcome.... 

peace.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha u wouldnt like my joints at the moment lmao. trying to cut down big time and only putting about .03 of cheese with half a fag i'm not proud to admit but it is what it is lmao
> 
> hope u chaps are good this eve?


hi people !! Hows the fellas tonight !? Lol we are cutting back las ! desprate times isi mate haha


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

na not really just sitting around blazing all day  hehehe


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 10, 2011)

hahaha sounds like a good idea


----------



## kana (Feb 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah did rocklock on my last grow, very easy growing plant nice yield and excellent smoke, only did the one plant but got seeds left and plan on doing a crop when ive finnished my current grow. I love DNA genetics they have some great strains.


nice ive got one germinating at the moment, along with vanilla kush, bubble cheese, sour cream and purple haze, i grew sharksbreath in my 1st grow had a very nice fruity smell but i think i done something wrong as the taste, tasted very plain nothing like the smell


----------



## indecline (Feb 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> g a joint rainz or it aint worth smoking my man lol needs the fag to keep it burning but i dont wana be tasteing no cig.


im not one for getting a little high... its all or nothing.. when i really started getting high i used to smoke 8ths in a joint, but that fucks you up big time.. too much ..
I usually get 3 joints to an 8th.and about an 8th of a cig by the roach so i dont waste any when i put it out.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

indecline said:


> im not one for getting a little high... its all or nothing.. when i really started getting high i used to smoke 8ths in a joint, but that fucks you up big time.. too much ..
> I usually get 3 joints to an 8th.and about an 8th of a cig by the roach so i dont waste any when i put it out.


thats it m8 no point rolling a spicey fag gotta av plenty of grn in there.

gets far too expensive smoking like that tho like i said i like to put about a gram in a spliff and aint hard to smoke 10 a aday thats over 2oz a week and at todays prices is a lot of cash, i dont do that regular cause simply carnt afford to but its easily done.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys my girl didnt fall for that lynx affect she's to strong!! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol 

nice bud there pukka what strain is she?


----------



## rainz (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have used it my last 5-6 grows and highly recommend it brings out a lot of flavour and if ya desperate for a few quid will take a wk or so of ya finish time if need be.


Thanks mate, yea id love to be smashing a G a joint but im only doin .5's now. It aint that i dont like doin it, its just it had me smoking far too much, plus i smoke all day roughly between 4 - 8 joints which ive cut down from like 10 - 12 a day lol..............So my man, u say ripen is worth is getting? how do you feed with it? and have you had noticeable effects using it? cheers sambo.


----------



## rainz (Feb 11, 2011)

PUKKA......... Serious looking cola you got there mate, well done.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol
> 
> nice bud there pukka what strain is she?


Cheers sambo,....its barneys G13 Haze, theres some more pics in the link in my signature!



rainz said:


> PUKKA......... Serious looking cola you got there mate, well done.


Thanks rainz,.....im hopin she packs on some more weight in the 4-5 wks she's got left!


----------



## rainz (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> howdys peoples
> 
> so hows every1 on this fine rainy cold thurs night? what we all smoking on? that fucking thread in toke n talk winds me up that ''post ur sack thread'' go on uk post that soapbar,sprayed,wet bag unless ya growing it yaself lol


I just see this and i thought.......wouldnt it be fucking funny to take a picture of your bollocks ahahaha and say you bought em off a chinky fella up camden. lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 11, 2011)

PUKKA........ ooooooo shes gona be a big girl then lol all the best man.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

rainz said:


> Thanks mate, yea id love to be smashing a G a joint but im only doin .5's now. It aint that i dont like doin it, its just it had me smoking far too much, plus i smoke all day roughly between 4 - 8 joints which ive cut down from like 10 - 12 a day lol..............So my man, u say ripen is worth is getting? how do you feed with it? and have you had noticeable effects using it? cheers sambo.


i dont smoke that many joints really rainz carnt afford to with how i like em, smoke pipes n bongs mostly its cheaper and plus i carnt smoke in me house cause got a lil baby so is just easier to have a quick pipe in the garden lol

yeah ripen is a good nute i have mainly used it to take a wk of the flowering and it works ripens up ya buds, takes 10days at 4ml per litre, 1day ripen 1day plain water for 10days sometimes i would then give a 4day flush but not everytime and never no chem taste, have also just used it on the last week to bring out more flavour and it works.

4got to add i use soil.


----------



## rainz (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i dont smoke that many joints really rainz carnt afford to with how i like em, smoke pipes n bongs mostly its cheaper and plus i carnt smoke in me house cause got a lil baby so is just easier to have a quick pipe in the garden lol
> 
> yeah ripen is a good nute i have mainly used it to take a wk of the flowering and it works ripens up ya buds, takes 10days at 4ml per litre, 1day ripen 1day plain water for 10days sometimes i would then give a 4day flush but not everytime and never no chem taste, have also just used it on the last week to bring out more flavour and it works.
> 
> 4got to add i use soil.


Nice one sambo i didnt think to say that i wana use it in soil either but thanx, im gona grab a 6quid bottle to have a go with and see how much faster i can get them to finnish. thanks again mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


>


crackin cola that pukka!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

some from my tent:


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2011)

All 3 are lookin sweet Don!!...but i got to say the Cherry Cheese looks delicious bro yummy!!

*




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks man, yeah shes a nice smoke.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

looking lovely don what strain is smelly?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

no idea man, i was told it was a cherry tasting strain. thats all i know about it. i looked it up and its not smellyberry so who knows, bud is solid tho. bit of a fussy eater that one too. hence the burn


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 11, 2011)

lol at the "smelly". Some sort of cheese strain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

no not that im aware of, doesnt have that SK#1 funk to it. sativa leaning leaves. i didnt even clone it. i know im going to regret it haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the buds where you can really see the calyxs, trainwreck and a few kush strains do the same thing, blueberry as well. Probably thousands more but their the ones that stick in my mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

aye calyx's like swollen sultanas!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 11, 2011)

Need help guys, first time grow under cfls... The plants only 10 days old looks healthy but the leaves are curling at the tips?? Can someone please tell me why... Cheers here's a pic..... http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/stuartcurrie/76560649.jpg


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some from my tent:


Thats some tasty looking buds don .


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Need help guys, first time grow under cfls... The plants only 10 days old looks healthy but the leaves are curling at the tips?? Can someone please tell me why... Cheers here's a pic..... http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/stuartcurrie/76560649.jpg


looks like it could be heat stress? hows ur temps?


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 11, 2011)

Well the cupboard is fine like 75 but Iv got the lights about an inch away so Yh it could be that! Il raise them a bit and see what happens... Cheers man


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Well the cupboard is fine like 75 but Iv got the lights about an inch away so Yh it could be that! Il raise them a bit and see what happens... Cheers man


i'm running a 250W CFL and have that an inch to 2 away, you got a fan in there? If it is heat I think the tips will brown a bit as well.

oh and evening all! Not making the same mistake as last night and have got 2 bottles of red in


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 11, 2011)

Really... Well Iv got a 120mm fan blowing in on it and the fan is only lik 3-4 inches away from the plant so it doesn't feel hot near the plant at all! And I'm only using 2 20w and 1 13w cfls... What else could it be?? Cheers for the replys btw


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

thats the fing m8 it aint easy diognosing problems with other people plants from just a lil pic i said heat cause the sides are curling inwards aswel as the tips, but if ya temps all good i dunno? might be worth posting in the plant problem section.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> i'm running a 250W CFL and have that an inch to 2 away, you got a fan in there? If it is heat I think the tips will brown a bit as well.
> 
> oh and evening all! Not making the same mistake as last night and have got 2 bottles of red in


evening mog you on the wine 2night then lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Geez, those are beautiful. 



rollajoint said:


> Thats some tasty looking buds don .


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Really... Well Iv got a 120mm fan blowing in on it and the fan is only lik 3-4 inches away from the plant so it doesn't feel hot near the plant at all! And I'm only using 2 20w and 1 13w cfls... What else could it be?? Cheers for the replys btw


might be wind burn? tbh I don't see that much lip curl though could just be a bit of mutation but I'm only novice sure someone on here will be far more knowledgable, heres how close mine is:


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> evening mog you on the wine 2night then lol


ez mate, yep it is Friday after all  might bite the bullet tomorrow and get some nosebleed weed but we'll see. Many blunts tonight  and did you get anywhere with that site ?


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats the fing m8 it aint easy diognosing problems with other people plants from just a lil pic i said heat cause the sides are curling inwards aswel as the tips, but if ya temps all good i dunno? might be worth posting in the plant problem section.


I no it is I thought it might be quite a common thing, Iv just looked carefully and on one leaf there is a tiny bit of like yellow brown burn so I think the lights were to close! Il see if she recovers in the next 24 hours if not I will look further into it..


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

I work for a start up here in the States. I need some information for my job and only someone familiar with soccer in the UK would know the answer. 

Do soccer fans wear baseball caps to a soccer games? If they do are they generally random caps or do they support their teams or players?

Edit-that question really does sound strange doesn't it. It's my job to find markets for new and different products.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I work for a start up here in the States. I need some information for my job and only someone familiar with soccer in the UK would know the answer.
> 
> Do soccer fans wear baseball caps to a soccer games? If they do are they generally random caps or do they support their teams or players?


This is probably the most common lol :






tbh i think it's either fashion or team rather than player, shirts for players ID


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

damn you resize!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Fucking hell mog, youve filled up my screen lol


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> might be wind burn? tbh I don't see that much lip curl though could just be a bit of mutation but I'm only novice sure someone on here will be far more knowledgable, heres how close mine is:View attachment 1435987


Wind burn?? I suppose that's a possibility does that happen if the wind on the plant is to strong...


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fucking hell mog, youve filled up my screen lol


 lol i know sorry, it's bigger than the frigging website it came from!! :/ I'll get me coat lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Wind burn?? I suppose that's a possibility does that happen if the wind on the plant is to strong...


saw it mentioned here last night, page 3: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/407583-what-topping-supposed-like-3.html


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

that site is the nuts mog howd ja find that?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I work for a start up here in the States. I need some information for my job and only someone familiar with soccer in the UK would know the answer.
> 
> Do soccer fans wear baseball caps to a soccer games? If they do are they generally random caps or do they support their teams or players?
> 
> Edit-that question really does sound strange doesn't it. It's my job to find markets for new and different products.


shirts n scarfs mainly or if ya support chav utd its a burberry cap lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that site is the nuts mog howd ja find that?


lol mental in't it!! one bored night and a lot of searching!!

I'll send ya a PM


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> shirts n scarfs mainly or if ya support chav utd its a blueberry cap lol


mmmm a cap made out of blueberry lol :


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2011)

What site mog !?


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

ROFL, Burberry or Burberry knock-off, lol. Thanks for the info on the shirts that helps. Once I have permission from work I'll post what I'm working on, it's pretty cool. 



Mogwai5 said:


> This is probably the most common lol :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

I know you've had an unusual winter over there. Has it been cold enough to kill off the nature flora and fauna? Spring just wouldn't be the same without all the flowers.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> mmmm a cap made out of blueberry lol :


a blueberry cap lmao fink i might av meant burberry lol what a twat and im not even pissed or stoned weed on the brain or what.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I know you've had an unusual winter over there. Has it been cold enough to kill off the nature flora and fauna? Spring just wouldn't be the same without all the flowers.


you really are weirding out the uk thread with ya nutty questions m8???


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> a blueberry cap lmao fink i might av meant burberry lol what a twat and im not even pissed or stoned weed on the brain or what.


 now that sounds like a challenge one day I shall have to give it a go and make one lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> I know you've had an unusual winter over there. Has it been cold enough to kill off the nature flora and fauna? Spring just wouldn't be the same without all the flowers.


let you know when it's spring ?!?!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> now that sounds like a challenge one day I shall have to give it a go and make one lol


should get a cap each outa this batch of blueberry lol it only dutch passion tho sorry lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> should get a cap each outa this batch of blueberry lol it only dutch passion tho sorry lol


lol git - you could get the matching shirt as well!


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not my intention to weird anyone out. I just needed an answer to a work question. 

I grow indoors and when weather permits I grow flowers out of doors. It's been my dream for some time to see the Chelsea Flower Show and I've been told by some of our suppliers from the UK that you are having an incredibly hard winter. I was interested, that's all. Sorry.


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> let you know when it's spring ?!?!


I live in Michigan. It was -10 F last night. I've had to shovel my roof, twice, this winter. I'm heading to Flordia next week and I can't wait.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> It's not my intention to weird anyone out. I just needed an answer to a work question.
> 
> I grow indoors and when weather permits I grow flowers out of doors. It's been my dream for some time to see the Chelsea Flower Show and I've been told by some of our suppliers from the UK that you are having an incredibly hard winter. I was interested, that's all. Sorry.


ah now it makes more sense  planting outside time here is April it seems ok atm 10 degrees today


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats the deal with that Casey jones strain that don posted earlier, is it a clone only strain or is it available from seed.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> saw it mentioned here last night, page 3: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/407583-what-topping-supposed-like-3.html


Cheers man, just checked it out and sounds like might exact problem! With the fan to close and not moving... A few adjustments and she's ready to go again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Cheers man, just checked it out and sounds like might exact problem! With the fan to close and not moving... A few adjustments and she's ready to go again, thanks for the help!


pleasure


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Whats the deal with that Casey jones strain that don posted earlier, is it a clone only strain or is it available from seed.


fink its a cross of thai and trainwreck? dunno if clone-only was wondering the same thing m8.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fink its a cross of thai and trainwreck? dunno if clone-only was wondering the same thing m8.


Cheers, have to collar don next time hes on.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

Winter Woman said:


> It's not my intention to weird anyone out. I just needed an answer to a work question.
> 
> I grow indoors and when weather permits I grow flowers out of doors. It's been my dream for some time to see the Chelsea Flower Show and I've been told by some of our suppliers from the UK that you are having an incredibly hard winter. I was interested, that's all. Sorry.


just random questions for stoned people you gotta see that you should av just explained yaself more makes sense now, not that into flowers that i carnt smoke but your right the winter was really fucked up earliest coldest patch for 100yrs or sumfing so could imagine the chelsea flower would have problems but it will still grow ahead too much money involved etc for it not to.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers, have to collar don next time hes on.


thai x trainwreck x sour diesel but yeah dons the man to ask ive never seen or smoked it, just googled jimmyg. you ever smoked it?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 11, 2011)

anyone think those 600 watt lumatek digital switching ballasts are worth the doe?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thai x trainwreck x sour diesel but yeah dons the man to ask ive never seen or smoked it, just googled jimmyg. you ever smoked it?


Nah, never smoked it but heard of it a while back. Had a butchers on google and cant find any seeds, ill ask don. Def wouldnt mind giving that strain a go sounds like a goodun from what ive read


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone think those 600 watt lumatek digital switching ballasts are worth the doe?


dunno about the 600w but the 400w digis are great, got 4


----------



## del66666 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> to you yeah del i see the pics of ya plants you did with cfls there would be no stopping ya with a 600 lol


lol cheers mate, got a 400 and 250 maxi magnetic ballasts but thought a digi would be safer and if she gets hot in summer i can turn it to 400 watt, hate making decisions but the more i read the better they sound


----------



## Winter Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks. I'm with you, I do like my indoor beauties much more than more out door flowers. Next time I'll explain myself better, it's Friday and I've got a nice buzz on. 



sambo020482 said:


> just random questions for stoned people you gotta see that you should av just explained yaself more makes sense now, not that into flowers that i carnt smoke but your right the winter was really fucked up earliest coldest patch for 100yrs or sumfing so could imagine the chelsea flower would have problems but it will still grow ahead too much money involved etc for it not to.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone think those 600 watt lumatek digital switching ballasts are worth the doe?


yeah bro i do, went from magnetic to lumatec 600w  love the new ballast


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thai x trainwreck x sour diesel but yeah dons the man to ask ive never seen or smoked it, just googled jimmyg. you ever smoked it?


ur talking about casey jones aint ya? i'm almost certan thats the genetics?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

right one bottle down and stupid question time:

always leave my water for 24hrs+ for the chlorine to evap etc, but is there too long to leave it i.e. do you want to use it within 5 days, etc? obviously 6 months is too long

Having a slight condensation issue on window, only minor but even so, will the inline + carbon filter I'm about to get help to sort it? (venting to another room)


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ur talking about casey jones aint ya? i'm almost certan thats the genetics?


That we are, wondering if its clone only or if its available from seed


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> right one bottle down and stupid question time:
> 
> always leave my water for 24hrs+ for the chlorine to evap etc, but is there too long to leave it i.e. do you want to use it within 5 days, etc? obviously 6 months is too long
> 
> Having a slight condensation issue on window, only minor but even so, will the inline + carbon filter I'm about to get help to sort it? (venting to another room)


Venting to another room will sort out the condensation, as for the water i dont think it matters how long you leave it, of course you dont want it going stagnant lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Venting to another room will sort out the condensation, as for the water i dont think it matters how long you leave it, of course you dont want it going stagnant lol


cushty mushty, just wondered with the filter seen some posts about above 50% being bad for them. I leave the water for 5 days sometimes, but try to reoxygenate as much as I can i.e. take jug and pour from height back into bucket a fair few times lol!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> cushty mushty, just wondered with the filter seen some posts about above 50% being bad for them. I leave the water for 5 days sometimes, but try to reoxygenate as much as I can i.e. take jug and pour from height back into bucket a fair few times lol!


Filters stop working when the humidity gets above 75/80% too much moisture in the air. of course the better quality filter you have this can vary but even the best ones stop working at 90%. 5 days isnt a problem m8 for your water, your a soil guy arent ya?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ur talking about casey jones aint ya? i'm almost certan thats the genetics?


yeah i am las, is it a clone only?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Filters stop working when the humidity gets above 75/80% too much moisture in the air. of course the better quality filter you have this can vary but even the best ones stop working at 90%. 5 days isnt a problem m8 for your water, your a soil guy arent ya?


cheers, better hope it don't get to 88 like when lights on earlier too often then! yeah only small grows so soil might try Coco in a few though.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> cheers, better hope it don't get to 88 like when lights on earlier too often then! yeah only small grows so soil might try Coco in a few though.


Thats cool, if you were a hydro guy like myself then i would have said get an air stone in there but with soil dont think it matters. Knew an old boy years ago that collected rain water in one of those big green water butt things and his water sat in there alot longer than 5 days.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thats cool, if you were a hydro guy like myself then i would have said get an air stone in there but with soil dont think it matters. Knew an old boy years ago that collected rain water in one of those big green water butt things and his water sat in there alot longer than 5 days.


yeah makes sense, cheers mate.

don't look at your plants after a bottle of red! Fing KK is so languid even the fan leaves can't hold themselves up, well it couldn't until I pulled it off by mistake, arse!! gaffer tape to the rescue lol!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Need help guys, first time grow under cfls... The plants only 10 days old looks healthy but the leaves are curling at the tips?? Can someone please tell me why... Cheers here's a pic..... http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/stuartcurrie/76560649.jpg


moisture stress mate do you ever spray them if not raise your lights and do so twice a day for a few days you should see it ll right itself out
no problem


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

PS reggae night on BBC 4


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

thank god for gaffer tape eh,lol. Off to bed for you mog


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> thank god for gaffer tape eh,lol. Off to bed for you mog


lol after a bit of Desmond Decker,Big Youth, Specials, etc I may have no smoke but I still skank lol oh and another bottle of red to finish off yet


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lol after a bit of Desmond Decker,Big Youth, Specials, etc I may have no smoke but I still skank lol oh and another bottle of red to finish off yet


your gonna have one sore head in the morning mate lol, i know i would. A few glasses of wine and im out for the count


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> right one bottle down and stupid question time:
> 
> always leave my water for 24hrs+ for the chlorine to evap etc, but is there too long to leave it i.e. do you want to use it within 5 days, etc? obviously 6 months is too long
> 
> Having a slight condensation issue on window, only minor but even so, will the inline + carbon filter I'm about to get help to sort it? (venting to another room)


bro there is no need to let your tap water stand.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 11, 2011)

Time for a cup of rosie i think


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> your gonna have one sore head in the morning mate lol, i know i would. A few glasses of wine and im out for the count


 ha hopefully by the time I get up I'll have slept it off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

yes the inline + carbon filter will sort it out, wots the room humidity?


Mogwai5 said:


> right one bottle down and stupid question time:
> 
> always leave my water for 24hrs+ for the chlorine to evap etc, but is there too long to leave it i.e. do you want to use it within 5 days, etc? obviously 6 months is too long
> 
> Having a slight condensation issue on window, only minor but even so, will the inline + carbon filter I'm about to get help to sort it? (venting to another room)


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro there is no need to let your tap water stand.


what bout in winter to let it get to room temp dont wana be giving soil plants freezing cold water.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Time for a cup of rosie i think


ha rose maybe


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> yes the inline + carbon filter will sort it out, wots the room humidity?


 good q mate only happens when there's a grow in there though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what bout in winter to let it get to room temp dont wana be giving soil plants freezing cold water.


use boiled water from kettle !! i use a 6 litre watering can and use 5 litre of tap water and a litre of boiled water !!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

or i could just let it stand!! lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> good q mate only happens when there's a grow in there though.


lol its because of your plants bro wen there small you never get it but as they grow you ll find the humidity in the room will rise!! in veg high humidity makes them thrieve mate !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> or i could just let it stand!! lol!!


i dont have 8 waterin cans lol how would you do it wen you have 22 plants to feed and 1 waterin can lol??? plus while the water is in the room it is evaporating putting more humity in the room which is nt advisable later on in flower bro


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lol its because of your plants bro wen there small you never get it but as they grow you ll find the humidity in the room will rise!! in veg high humidity makes them thrieve mate !


 yeah guessed that mate, fact i've gone from 1 to 10+ litres of water per watering means there's a lot of H20 floating about, oh well inline plus the dew point rising with the warmer weather in the next month or so should mean no worries 

kettle idea is a good one to keep in reserve though if i forgot to leave some out (that or buy 20p a litre stuff from tesco)


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> i dont have 8 waterin cans lol how would you do it wen you have 22 plants to feed and 1 waterin can lol??? plus while the water is in the room it is evaporating putting more humity in the room which is nt advisable later on in flower bro


i no im just messing chedder, high hum veg low flower theres alot of plant science behind that i carnt be bothered to google it n copy/paste on hear but yeah high in veg and low flower is goooood.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i no im just messing chedder, high hum veg low flower theres alot of plant science behind that i carnt be bothered to google it n copy/paste on hear but yeah high in veg and low flower is goooood.[/Qits how much plant material is in the room bro thats all your plants sweat to breath in carbon dioxide and the bigger the plants obviously the more it does it its a bummer wen starting off but there are way to increase humidity with out usin a humidifier eg putting house plants in your room or putting soaked kithen roll in there dipped in a bowl of water using it like a wick!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> yeah guessed that mate, fact i've gone from 1 to 10+ litres of water per watering means there's a lot of H20 floating about, oh well inline plus the dew point rising with the warmer weather in the next month or so should mean no worries
> 
> kettle idea is a good one to keep in reserve though if i forgot to leave some out (that or buy 20p a litre stuff from tesco)


usin hydroton above your soil will hold it off aswell mate but it will not fix your problem in the long run


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> sambo020482 said:
> 
> 
> > i no im just messing chedder, high hum veg low flower theres alot of plant science behind that i carnt be bothered to google it n copy/paste on hear but yeah high in veg and low flower is goooood.[/Qits how much plant material is in the room bro thats all your plants sweat to breath in carbon dioxide and the bigger the plants obviously the more it does it its a bummer wen starting off but there are way to increase humidity with out usin a humidifier eg putting house plants in your room or putting soaked kithen roll in there dipped in a bowl of water using it like a wick!!
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> yeah guessed that mate, fact i've gone from 1 to 10+ litres of water per watering means there's a lot of H20 floating about, oh well inline plus the dew point rising with the warmer weather in the next month or so should mean no worries
> 
> kettle idea is a good one to keep in reserve though if i forgot to leave some out (that or buy 20p a litre stuff from tesco)


sorry mate and the warmer weather will make it worse


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> cheddar1985 said:
> 
> 
> > kitchen roll n bowls of water! geta humidifier for 25quid from argos lol
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2011)

speaking off water i got a crazy spanish friend who wont listen to any advice i try give him only gives his plants bottled mineral water n plays music too them lmao ive tried n tried helping and saying evien n music aint gonna make much difference when you got 17plants not scrogd or topd or nefing crammed into a secret jardin ds120 under a 600 which has a 2yr old bulb lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> sorry mate and the warmer weather will make it worse


really learn something everything day, i know it will affect the humidity in terms of evaping more water into the air but thought as the temp equalizes between the cold and warm face of glass it would decrease condensation, changing the dew point etc, that and the warmer air being able to hold more H2O molecules in itself than cold?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> really learn something everything day, i know it will affect the humidity in terms of evaping more water into the air but thought as the temp equalizes between the cold and warm face of glass it would decrease condensation, changing the dew point etc, that and the warmer air being able to hold more H2O molecules in itself than cold?


think grass no rain but still wet lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> speaking off water i got a crazy spanish friend who wont listen to any advice i try give him only gives his plants bottled mineral water n plays music too them lmao ive tried n tried helping and saying evien n music aint gonna make much difference when you got 17plants not scrogd or topd or nefing crammed into a secret jardin ds120 under a 600 which has a 2yr old bulb lol


lol i can just picture it shit thats funny


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> think grass no rain but still wet lol


yeah mate got ya, i've seen the condensation on overlapping leaves but i'm talking about the condesation build up on glass 5m away outside of the tent. Hopefully the increase in volume of the air from between 2 leaves (relative/marked up to a whole plant overlapping another) to that of a window 5m away and the room it's in should be enough to stop the build up of condensation via dispersion (with an inline).

Inline goes in next week so I'll let you know


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

morning 

hows every1 this cold cloudy morning? 

am feeling fresh today well as fresh as ya can feel if ya been up since 4.30am lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> morning campers
> 
> hows every1 this cold cloudy morning?
> 
> am feeling fresh today well as fresh as ya can feel if ya been up since 4.30am lol


Mornin sambo, im not feeling too great but im getting ready to pay a trip to growell in fulham. Its time to get some ripen only got 3 weeks left of flower on my cheesewrecks, i cant fucking wait cos they stink lol. Whats had you up since half 4?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> Mornin sambo, im not feeling too great but im getting ready to pay a trip to growell in fulham. Its time to get some ripen only got 3 weeks left of flower on my cheesewrecks, i cant fucking wait cos they stink lol. Whats had you up since half 4?


just me lil girl m8 shes teething at the mo n getting up at silly o clock all good fun tho, 10days on the ripen n your notice a big difference and be able to save a week at least.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> morning
> 
> hows every1 this cold cloudy morning?
> 
> am feeling fresh today well as fresh as ya can feel if ya been up since 4.30am lol


 morning Sambo

slightly sore but nothing that a fat bacon sandwich, shower and a power nap won't cure


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> morning Sambo
> 
> slightly sore but nothing that a fat bacon sandwich, shower and a power nap won't cure


lol im only feelin fresh cause i didnt have a drink last night, feeling a vodka tonight tho.

can never just av a plain bacon sarnie it always ends up with an egg,mushroom or sausage chucked in too lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol im only feelin fresh cause i didnt have a drink last night, feeling a vodka tonight tho.
> 
> can never just av a plain bacon sarnie it always ends up with an egg,mushroom or sausage chucked in too lol


ha mushrooms and smoky bbq sauce may be making an appearance!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2011)

egg sausage and mushrooms is good but that quadplentifies the cooking needs and time. Bacon, ya just chuck it in a smoing pan and then squirt bbq sauce on  Think i've been tempted to go and do my 3rd food shop in 2 days, bad bad tip top, no money for these fancies! Tis harvest day again today though, which is good  and bad, as my clone is still not propperly rooted 5 weeks down the line. Think i need to buy some beans somehow, rotation has gone tits up


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> egg sausage and mushrooms is good but that quadplentifies the cooking needs and time. Bacon, ya just chuck it in a smoing pan and then squirt bbq sauce on  Think i've been tempted to go and do my 3rd food shop in 2 days, bad bad tip top, no money for these fancies! Tis harvest day again today though, which is good  and bad, as my clone is still not propperly rooted 5 weeks down the line. Think i need to buy some beans somehow, rotation has gone tits up


 lol know exactly what you mean, sometimes can't even be bothered to cut the thing in 2 just fold it in half and wolf it down  I go in a shop every day got to stop that, next month is going to be expensive and I need to spen my money on grown up things!

5 weeks ouchy!


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

Well im back from growell now, got me ripen and cant wait to use it, on the subject of bacon it just cost me 7 quid for a full english, tea and a pepsi! fair enough it was fulham but fuck me thats expensive aint it? oh and a 60quid bottle of excelurator managed to jump in my pocket somehow loool


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2011)

And the harvest is trimmed and drying  I'm having tacco#'s for dinner tonight, just need to get a lettuce and some cheddar and i'm set!  need to shift a henry or two and buy some bubblebags. I've been thinking about trying to make some cannabis leaf teas


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> And the harvest is trimmed and drying  I'm having tacco#'s for dinner tonight, just need to get a lettuce and some cheddar and i'm set!  need to shift a henry or two and buy some bubblebags. I've been thinking about trying to make some cannabis leaf teas


Tea sounds good, but how do you plan to dissolve the thc? dont it need to be oil based? I drink loads of tea so id love to find a good way of doin this. Hows the harvest looking TTT?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> Well im back from growell now, got me ripen and cant wait to use it, on the subject of bacon it just cost me 7 quid for a full english, tea and a pepsi! fair enough it was fulham but fuck me thats expensive aint it? oh and a 60quid bottle of excelurator managed to jump in my pocket somehow loool


7quid in fulham aint too sad really, theres a seed shop in fulham aswel i think? went there yrs ago n they didnt have fuck all in stock they ordered it for you at an inflated rate???

dont blame ya for the excelurator the prices they charge for some nutes is just pure robbery excuse the pun lol i always think the same at my local grow shop but just too old for all that although did have a bit of an experience in tescos bout 6months was with the missus doing a shop and was starving so munched a samosa walking round n just chuckd the wrapper, paid for me shop then got busted walking out lol they called the police the lot for a 80p samosa lol ended up costing me 220quid in fines! 

and thats my story of the great samosa robbery lmao.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaha lmfao sambo thats shit luck mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha lmfao sambo thats shit luck mate


i can larf about it now m8 werent at the time tho lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

yeah i bet, dont take a cat bugler career what ever u do lmao


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah man, fuck me sambo i nearly pissed myself there mate, sorry to hear it but that is funny, i cant believe they treated you like a proper criminal gettin old bill involved thats goin too far. For me its just a few tricks i learned growing up with no money or family had to eat, had no money, HAD to do something lol. Got to admit tho i dont go around nickin stuff lol i work hard for a living now but i'll be fucked the day i start spending 60quids on 500ml of plant food.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've been wanting to try this air layering cloning technique for a while since 1bmm posted it on the 600 thread. got my clonex back from my mate eventually, he must of lost it coz its back in a box and mine didnt have a box lol hahaha
> 
> i did 2 with rockwool and did some reading then did one with a root riot cube cut down (they look like rapid rooters for my american friends)
> 
> ...






las fingerez said:


> All 3x did this but still look healthy  Back in a few days when i open up the wrapper. going to wrap some plastic around as well to help with the drying out, might do that today.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Uwq5CrMjDcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwq5CrMjDcw[/video]
> ...




sorry for cut and paste but i thought i'd share for peeps who dont visit my thread


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i bet, dont take a cat bugler career what ever u do lmao


fuck off las the amount of winding up ive had from m8s about it lol got banned from the store aswel for a yr lol for a fucking samosa!


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a good idea if it cutts out veg time.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck off las the amount of winding up ive had from m8s about it lol got banned from the store aswel for a yr lol for a fucking samosa!


lmao gutted mate, may as well have necked a bottle or 2 of Glenmorangie when in there as well!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2011)

THC in the tea wasn't what i was shooting for, i was just thinking about a really tasty green tea


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2011)

if any of you lot need supplies wilkinsons have just put up there gardening section and theres a lot of stuff on it that we use, perlite/grow bags/tomato cages etc etc etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if any of you lot need supplies wilkinsons have just put up there gardening section and theres a lot of stuff on it that we use, perlite/grow bags/tomato cages etc etc etc


yeah they do alot of useful stuff at good prices.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lmao gutted mate, may as well have necked a bottle or 2 of Glenmorangie when in there as well!!


wish i bloody had m8 would av been worth the hassle and 220 fucking quid fine! 

even the police women larfed and said naughty naughty been having a picnic was ya lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wish i bloody had m8 would av been worth the hassle and 220 fucking quid fine!
> 
> even the police women larfed and said naughty naughty been having a picnic was ya lol


lol what a shitter mate, bet you were glad to pay for the trolleys worth as well!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats the thing mog id done a 60quid shop n nicked me for a 80p samosa, i would be lmao if it aint had happend to me lol

caved in and getting some green dropped off soon carnt be arsed with flash drying me own that im about to chop, the amount of green ive flash dryd n basically ruined is naughty but i just carnt help meself sumtimes lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats the thing mog id done a 60quid shop n nicked me for a 80p samosa, i would be lmao if it aint had happend to me lol
> 
> caved in and getting some green dropped off soon carnt be arsed with flash drying me own that im about to chop, the amount of green ive flash dryd n basically ruined is naughty but i just carnt help meself sumtimes lol


 oh well mate put it down to experience hey lol!

and I know exactly what you mean, it's one of those why the fuck did I do it moments after you've had it on the radiator for an hour again - everytime as well lol I normally half way through the jar as well long beofre it's got any near 3-4 weeks of cure, at least I let it dry before going in the jar lol (ok I'm smoking the popcorn in that time really )

Was hoping to hear from my mate today so as to save me a journey as well, ho hum can't be arsed today just the pub later me thinks


----------



## del66666 (Feb 12, 2011)

i got a 400 hps, can i just put in a 600 bulb and change the ballast to 600 but use the same reflector and cable?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 12, 2011)

i decided on a lummatek 600 digital switchable, 135 squid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

aye should be no prob man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i got a 400 hps, can i just put in a 600 bulb and change the ballast to 600 but use the same reflector and cable?


yup i did this about a month or 2 ago and its been fine


----------



## kana (Feb 12, 2011)

yo ppl gettin new grow started im puttin 5 plants under my 600w in a DR90, the pot sizes vary and i was thinking of topping some for four colas and putting a SCROG in, will i have any space problems if i top them?


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

kana said:


> yo ppl gettin new grow started im puttin 5 plants under my 600w in a DR90, the pot sizes vary and i was thinking of topping some for four colas and putting a SCROG in, will i have any space problems if i top them?


If your thinking about topping them diesle ryders your gona end up with about 2 joints on each plant, go LST for autoflowers mate topping does nothing but decrease yield with any auto.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> If your thinking about topping them diesle ryders your gona end up with about 2 joints on each plant, go LST for autoflowers mate topping does nothing but decrease yield with any auto.


have ever grown auto rainz? whats the smoke like? i no theres plenty of different ones but dont trust em myself too unstable and yield aint worth a wank.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> THC in the tea wasn't what i was shooting for, i was just thinking about a really tasty green tea  Juist been on the clanger with the police for the past 40 minutes demanding criminal investigations into the council for negligence with the intent to defraud. Just gotta go out and get some photo's but i should be good


u talking about them not empying the bins??? probs not but the robbing lazy s++t c++ts


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have ever grown auto rainz? whats the smoke like? i no theres plenty of different ones but dont trust em myself too unstable and yield aint worth a wank.


big budda automatic click here

grown that one sambo got gifted a seed for my long veg. was pretty good, no one knew it was an auto. 1 3/4 oz of decent bud. check my pics out in the gallery, from the start. the auto is the seedling (obviously) the clone is the lemon haze mini beast i recently harvested


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have ever grown auto rainz? whats the smoke like? i no theres plenty of different ones but dont trust em myself too unstable and yield aint worth a wank.


Actually i had the same attitude but after doing some i couldnt have been more wrong. The smokes nice aswell, rivaling top strains some of the new auto's. I just bought some as it goes, have a look in my album at the easy bud, pulled 52g dry off her under a 250hps in soil. The harvest is what you make it - bigger pot and nutes and you could end up with 3oz a plant every 60-70 days. I recommend DELICIOUS SEEDS - il Diavolo. Its a critical + auto and tastes fucking lovely.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

3oz from auto fucking hell im lucky if i get 3oz from me regs lol what sorta size pots would they finish in then?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

just made meself the nicest double egg and cheese sarnie hmmmm went down a treat off to do some trimming once the missus gets home thought i better ava munch beforehand get me strength up n that lol


----------



## brock (Feb 12, 2011)

hey guys im back again, but back for good now.

like i said been getting some nice oz's cheese, blue cheese, recon haze and grapefruit. might be getting SSH next week.

got some cream cheese before.

hows everyone doing?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 12, 2011)

brock said:


> hey guys im back again, but back for good now.
> 
> like i said been getting some nice oz's cheese, blue cheese, recon haze and grapefruit. might be getting SSH next week.
> 
> ...


alrite brock how been m8? you getting them strains from the uk or ya dam connections? either way sounds very nice, hows the grapefruit smoke? never even seen it let alone smoked it lol


----------



## brock (Feb 12, 2011)

i sound thanks samb how are you man?

there uk man, the grapefruit was ok could of done with abit more drying out, the merch iv got at the mo is ment to be cream cheese never heared of it but one of my mates says he has, im gonna search it know.

going back to amsterdam in 4 days, so il have so more international bud porn for yous


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

nice one brock u international player  hehehe

glad 2 hear from ya bro


----------



## brock (Feb 12, 2011)

hey las you good?

the good thing is, i sampled some of the 2011 menus in january so i'll already know of some of the good buds out there now anything else will be a suprise


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

smoke some neville's haze for me, got some seeds but its gonna be a long way off some bud lmao 

yeah i'm cool cheers bro, hope the same 4 u


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 3oz from auto fucking hell im lucky if i get 3oz from me regs lol what sorta size pots would they finish in then?


Well i managed 52g in a 5Ltr pot so if your using a 400 or 600hps and 7-10Ltr pots you will be laughing, seriously mate look em up, even if you do em in your veg chamber or sumin its always nice to have that little bit more. To be honest mate i think there fucking brilliaint considering what you can get in 70days max. Look on this website there pretty good and havent let me down. www.automatikseeds.com


----------



## rainz (Feb 12, 2011)

Sambo..... BioDiesle Mass, check that fucker out im ordering some monday.


----------



## kana (Feb 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> If your thinking about topping them diesle ryders your gona end up with about 2 joints on each plant, go LST for autoflowers mate topping does nothing but decrease yield with any auto.


no not them those are well into flowering should be gettin cut soon, the ones i just planted aint auto, i got vanilla kush, bubble cheese, sour cream, rocklock and purple haze, those are the ones i was asking about


----------



## rainz (Feb 13, 2011)

kana said:


> no not them those are well into flowering should be gettin cut soon, the ones i just planted aint auto, i got vanilla kush, bubble cheese, sour cream, rocklock and purple haze, those are the ones i was asking about


I would get rid of the purple haze and you will be fine. You got some nice strains to do there and that bubble cheese is lovely, dont spoil your garden with purples mate LOL.


----------



## rainz (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been told that the bubble cheese loses a lot of vigour if you top more than once. I havent grown it myself yet so i cant really give any info mate, why dont you put a screen in there and do a SCROG? you will have control over the height of your plants then and wont have to worry about stressing the life out of em. LST mate, best thing in our arsenal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

nowt wrong with purples rainz! theres plenty of great purps out there now, not just the lavender tasting shitre that went about years back lol


----------



## horn420 (Feb 13, 2011)

my babies are starting to get pre flowers im well happy! have a gd sunday uk smokers and growers!! peace


----------



## rainz (Feb 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nowt wrong with purples rainz! theres plenty of great purps out there now, not just the lavender tasting shitre that went about years back lol


Nah i know mate LOL, just purple haze has gota be the worst shit ive ever smoked lol its one of them things, nobody in my area likes purples, the only one ive seen that i like the look of is midnight kush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

thats strange rainz usually folk thiunk its some exotic shit haha. theres loads of quality purps now man, bc bud the purps, tga querkle and void


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

DON whats the deal with that casey jones strain mate, is it clone only


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

not as far as i know i got beans of it from a friend tho. looking it up it seems it is.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2011)

whos used 3 counties before, seem like good prices......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not as far as i know i got beans of it from a friend tho. looking it up it seems it is.


Thats what i thought, no one has seeds the only CO that had them was some canadian seed co and they have one hell of a bad rep so thats a no go. You lucky sod lol cheers fella


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whos used 3 counties before, seem like good prices......


I get most of my gear from them, excellent service and very quick on delivery cant go wrong really.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I get most of my gear from them, excellent service and very quick on delivery cant go wrong really.


cool , yeah dont know why i havent used em before , just got a 600 dimmible lumatek, bulb and diamond reflector 170......well appy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

Hard too find anywhere cheaper, got both my lumatek dimmables from them two 400w at 90 something quid each everywhere else it was 120 -140


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2011)

what do the 400s dim down to? do they really stay brighter than magnetics


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what do the 400s dim down to? do they really stay brighter than magnetics


The two i got in the UK are 250w, 250wSL (super lumens) 400w and 400wSL, now ive got another two digi lummateks which came in my cab both 400w and they are 250w,275w,400w and 400SL so there seems to be two models as for the brightness yes apparently they are brighter than magnetics. I read an article somewhere forget where but they demostrated this at some big exhibtion where they compared the two side by side. They do run cooler and with the dimmable option on the digis they are definitely better when the hot weather hits.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2011)

you had any interference caused by them , radio or tv ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant say i have, got the radio on in the garage with my setup and all's good.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whos used 3 counties before, seem like good prices......


yeah i use them all the time only down the road from me ras


----------



## kana (Feb 13, 2011)

rainz said:


> I would get rid of the purple haze and you will be fine. You got some nice strains to do there and that bubble cheese is lovely, dont spoil your garden with purples mate LOL.


lol i grew the purple haze previously gave a great smell but the taste werent to special! so i wana try it agen, i had one seed left of the purp so i thought i might aswell jus throw it in with the rest of em, and yeah im jus gona scrog then and not bother topping, after this grow i was gona put 4 autos in 12 litre pots under the 600 see what happens


----------



## rainz (Feb 13, 2011)

kana said:


> lol i grew the purple haze previously gave a great smell but the taste werent to special! so i wana try it agen, i had one seed left of the purp so i thought i might aswell jus throw it in with the rest of em, and yeah im jus gona scrog then and not bother topping, after this grow i was gona put 4 autos in 12 litre pots under the 600 see what happens


That idea you have with the auto's sounds good, check this site for some good looking new strains. www.automatikseeds.com


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright lads, hope you've all had a sound weekend. I had an interesting train journey on the way up from london. Was stood next to this geordie who was pissed and coked up, spend an hour telling me how the country was fucked and we should riot parliament and fuck shit up lol, he was a funny guy. 

Got a condundrum:

My next grow I'm gonna start off two auto's and about 2 weeks in going to start vegging my OG kush and trainwreck. So the question is do I use a HPS to get the best out of the autos and not veg the other two as well or do I use a MH to get the most out of the OG and TW and sacrifice a little on the autos?


----------



## rainz (Feb 14, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Alright lads, hope you've all had a sound weekend. I had an interesting train journey on the way up from london. Was stood next to this geordie who was pissed and coked up, spend an hour telling me how the country was fucked and we should riot parliament and fuck shit up lol, he was a funny guy.
> 
> Got a condundrum:
> 
> My next grow I'm gonna start off two auto's and about 2 weeks in going to start vegging my OG kush and trainwreck. So the question is do I use a HPS to get the best out of the autos and not veg the other two as well or do I use a MH to get the most out of the OG and TW and sacrifice a little on the autos?


TBH wow, you wont lose out having the auto's under the mh, how long you planning on keeping them under it? its ok to keep auto's in your veg room me and my mate do it. He keeps a single Killa Watt mother plant in a large budbox under a 400w mh and he usually puts 2 or 3 auto's in there with her and get over 2oz a plant, i usually do em while im vegging my plants.


----------



## rainz (Feb 14, 2011)

If i had the room id have em everywhere cos i think there brilliant, bit of lst and let em do there thing, the new generation auto's are as powerfull as regs now. Just make sure you veg on 20/4 to get the most out of the auto's in there mate. What ones have you got wow?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 14, 2011)

i like that idea rainz av a few in ya vegging area makes sense.


----------



## rainz (Feb 14, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i like that idea rainz av a few in ya vegging area makes sense.


plus you get a smoke in 2 months!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 14, 2011)

rainz said:


> If i had the room id have em everywhere cos i think there brilliant, bit of lst and let em do there thing, the new generation auto's are as powerfull as regs now. Just make sure you veg on 20/4 to get the most out of the auto's in there mate. What ones have you got wow?


That's what I was thinking. The OG and TW are priority so I'd rather veg them under MH rather than HPS. 

I've got a lowryder 2 and an easy ryder, might just stick the LR2 outside this summer though and get a diesel ryder. Which ones have you grown out? Seen a guy grow out a huge easy ryder on here, looks bigger than some reg plants, I'll try find it.

EDIT:

*These are easyryders (ak47 x lowyrder 2)*
3.6 oz





8.5 oz !!!!!!






Thread is here for anyone wanting to see more

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/392899-first-grow-easyryder-harvest.html


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 14, 2011)

fucking hell they are some huge autos, are they urs wow?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 14, 2011)

have ya give ya cheesewrecks there 1st dose of ripen yet rainz?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

impressive shiz WOWgrow man!


----------



## rainz (Feb 14, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have ya give ya cheesewrecks there 1st dose of ripen yet rainz?


I have mate started it this morning on one of em, looking forward to seing the difference. WOW...............ive grown royal queen easy bud, LR2 and big devil. The big devil was the best, my mate has done quite a few and he gets his and my seeds from www.automatikseeds.com. Im ordering the biodiesel mass 2moro, i got some last week aswell - il diavolo, la diva and i'll tell ya the other 2 when i find em lol.


----------



## rainz (Feb 14, 2011)

and auto kaya 47 from advanced seeds


----------



## kana (Feb 14, 2011)

some ppl been telling me to veg for three weeks then put them on flower, wat u guys think of that?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 14, 2011)

kana said:


> some ppl been telling me to veg for three weeks then put them on flower, wat u guys think of that?


see a good quote on here bout veg time ''the more hours the more flowers'' 

depends how big you want them kana, how much space you got etc.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 14, 2011)

lol, they're not mine lads. Could only dream of growing something that frickin huge. Im a big advocator of long veg!, 8 weeks or go home!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

8 weeks veg!?!? you growing 8ft trees?


----------



## rainz (Feb 14, 2011)

i only veg for 3 or 4 weeks max


----------



## kana (Feb 14, 2011)

ill probz go for 3-4, 8 weeks 2 long WOW lol, my first mistake was vegging to long and my plants ended up bigger than the tent which then caused some rebuilding of the tent, dont they grow three times their size during flower anyway?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 14, 2011)

kana said:


> ill probz go for 3-4, 8 weeks 2 long WOW lol, my first mistake was vegging to long and my plants ended up bigger than the tent which then caused some rebuilding of the tent, dont they grow three times their size during flower anyway?[/
> 
> i think i vegged these for about 6wks? maybe WoW just likes trees? if ya got the space etc aint nuffing wrong with trees lol


----------



## kana (Feb 14, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> kana said:
> 
> 
> > ill probz go for 3-4, 8 weeks 2 long WOW lol, my first mistake was vegging to long and my plants ended up bigger than the tent which then caused some rebuilding of the tent, dont they grow three times their size during flower anyway?[/
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 14, 2011)

kana said:


> sambo020482 said:
> 
> 
> > those are some beasts!, are they topped or anything? after looking at yours i might go 6
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2011)

here my northern lights special 14 days into vegging and under only 1 125w dual spectrum cfl lamp. what u all think??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

nowt wrong with trees man!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol, the way I figure it's the only way to safe house my ass with the supply rule. Would rather grow two bushes rather than 6, 3 weekers.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol, the way I figure it's the only way to safe house my ass with the supply rule. Would rather grow two bushes rather than 6, 3 weekers.


whats the supply rule?


----------



## rainz (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it alrite to feed black treacle in the last few weeks? And how would i feed it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2011)

rainz said:


> Is it alrite to feed black treacle in the last few weeks? And how would i feed it?


treacle no, unsulphered molasses yes (available from health shops, water with 1tbsp per litre/gallon(cant remember which))


----------



## rainz (Feb 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> treacle no, unsulphered molasses yes (available from health shops, water with 1tbsp per litre/gallon(cant remember which))


Cheers mate, ive looked everywhere for it and cant find it anywhere thats why i asked about the treacle, its the only thing ive found.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2011)

rainz said:


> Cheers mate, ive looked everywhere for it and cant find it anywhere thats why i asked about the treacle, its the only thing ive found.


 holland and barrett mate, bout £2-3 a jar


----------



## rainz (Feb 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> holland and barrett mate, bout £2-3 a jar


Nice 1 mate thank you, do i just drop it in the water? is it proper sticky?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2011)

rainz said:


> Nice 1 mate thank you, do i just drop it in the water? is it proper sticky?


yes mate propeer sticky like treacle, best bet is to get a jug of hot water an stir it into that, soon as it gets in the hot water it turns from thick goo to liquid


----------



## allywado (Feb 15, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody. Im new tho the UK Growers Thread but i figured seen as i am a grower in the UK id come and join in the fun. Got my first grow on atm, its at 4 weeks flowering, its in my sig. 

Quick question, where is best to get good cheap perlite in the UK?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2011)

allywado said:


> Good afternoon everybody. Im new tho the UK Growers Thread but i figured seen as i am a grower in the UK id come and join in the fun. Got my first grow on atm, its at 4 weeks flowering, its in my sig.
> 
> Quick question, where is best to get good cheap perlite in the UK?


wilkinsons mate, theyre doing a 10Litre bag or perlite or vermiculite for about £3


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 15, 2011)

howdy people 

visiting family in london at the mo, cheese is being sold for 1.2/1.7 a score round hear lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 15, 2011)

i burnt the fuck out of a crop with mollases aint used it since lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> howdy people
> 
> visiting family in london at the mo, cheese is being sold for 1.2/1.7 a score round hear lmao


yeah its all shit down this way mate, especially the further into london you go, ive heard of 0.9-1-8 for £20 up that way where a few of my mates live n pl charging £280-300 an oz, needless to say they come further down this way when they need to pick up anything lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its all shit down this way mate, especially the further into london you go, ive heard of 0.9-1-8 for £20 up that way where a few of my mates live n pl charging £280-300 an oz, needless to say they come further down this way when they need to pick up anything lol


yeah im in east london it just makes me larf m8 a large spliff for a score lmfao


----------



## allywado (Feb 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> wilkinsons mate, theyre doing a 10Litre bag or perlite or vermiculite for about £3


Some man  thanks very much.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 15, 2011)

4 weeks and 3 days in boys and looking good only 4 1/2 weeks left canna a/b multizyme bud xl untill now hammerhead goes into night to pack my weight on !!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good there cheddar  not a bad effort for just 4 weeks flowering. 

I've just checked on my clone and it's just about finally rooted, 5 weeks odd now. Tis gonna be a 12/12 harvest alas, time to see what one can really do in that time frame.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 15, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 4 weeks and 3 days in boys and looking good only 4 1/2 weeks left canna a/b multizyme bud xl untill now hammerhead goes into night to pack my weight on !!View attachment 1442852View attachment 1442847


looking nice m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 15, 2011)

cheers lads gonna be epic in a few days ill try and get a few pics up 4 yas neva seen anythin perform like hammerhead does!! and im nt a sales rep for AN but it out classes anythin ive tried to pack weight on its triple of wot pk 13/14 used to do for me and does exactly wot it says on the tin


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

how we doing chaps?


[video=youtube;SnffPudA6ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnffPudA6ms&feature=player_embedded#at=136[/video]

cant say i like the tune but i like skibba so was listening along and heard a 1.4 for a score reference at just after 2 mins 3 secs


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 15, 2011)

Evening guys, first time grow and just wondering if anyone could have a look at my picture and tell me if my plant is looking healthy so far... It's 15 days old! And I'm waiting for more lights to be delivered.  Cheers!


----------



## GUD2TOKE (Feb 15, 2011)

my hog bitches dance to keith sweat lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 15, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Evening guys, first time grow and just wondering if anyone could have a look at my picture and tell me if my plant is looking healthy so far... It's 15 days old! And I'm waiting for more lights to be delivered. View attachment 1442948 Cheers!


Looking great my friend, what soil is that though? Looks like miracle grow organic or something? We've got plenty of that stuff in our garden outside. 

Harvested my lemon haze today


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah im in east london it just makes me larf m8 a large spliff for a score lmfao


your about 20miles away from me now then lol


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Looking great my friend, what soil is that though? Looks like miracle grow organic or something? We've got plenty of that stuff in our garden outside.
> 
> Cheers for the reply wow, glad it's looking ok... Its actually john innes but I topped it up with some organic stuff outside my flat which I no was a bit stupid and stingie but didnt won't to buy another bag of soil lol, it's only under 53w of cfl which is annoying bloody y addaptors haven't turned up yet. Your lemon haze is looking sweeeeeeet btw!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2011)

had a productive day today, gave my nine plants( mix of orange bud, og and master kush) a real good tidy , got rid of all the dead or yellow leaves , full feed of 3 litres each comprising 3ml of biobloom and 2 ml of bio grow per litre, also added a little epsom salts, cleaned out my grow room and sterilized the walls and floor, mixed up some yeast, sugar and water in my little homemade co2 bottle and generally checked them out, theyre under 2 x 600 hps. i know i should do all this at least once a week but being the erratic alcoholic coke head that i am this is the first time inna month!! there all topped/double topped and they are all between 3 and 4 foot in height at day 22 of flower, it never fails to amaze me just how fuckin sturdy the plants are, i mean i fuckin water them when i remember and basically do fuck all else for weeks at a time and there sittin there lookin pretty fuckin good, wonder what the fuck would happen if i actually put some fuckin effort in!!!!!
also repotted my clones into 6" pots, i had 12 cloned from my current grow so its a mix, 1 died which aint a bad loss ratio, and i gave 3 to a mate, there all around 6" tall and just popped them outta my 2x55cfl and under my 400mh. have to admit i dont think i'll be taking cuttings again, maybe its just me but it seems to take around 4 weeks for my clones to take before they actually look as if their gonna grow, im using all the normal methods but i dont know what the fuck is up.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2011)

Brought a new rape alarm today...........................kept forgetting to go out raping


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2011)

I was in the pub with the Mrs last night and I said, ''I love you.''

She said, ''Is that you or the beer talking?''

I replied, ''It's me... talking to the beer!''


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2011)

Time is but a metaphysical speculation. It has no physical presence, and was created purely out of human imagination. Its beginning is incalculable, and its end impossible. Age is a concept defined entirely by the passing of time; yet if time itself is non-existent and irrelevant , then surely age is as well?

So using this logic, your ...honour, is there any chance you could wipe my name off of that sex offenders list?


----------



## rainz (Feb 15, 2011)

Can anybody tell me what is a good cheap folier feed?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2011)

theres a bio bizz foliar feed thats supposed to be good, never tried myself. dunn how much but the rest of their products are decent priced


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

rainz said:


> Can anybody tell me what is a good cheap folier feed?


water lol. i put rhiziotonic from canna if there unhealthy but water the rest of the time bro 






awww twins 


edit - when the rhizio runs out i'm getting liquid seaweed from the garden center, my mate raves about it and its what rhizio is pretty much made from and a damn sight cheeper


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2011)

i checked tha liquid seeweed out on 'dobbies garden centre' website, 4 different kinds all around a fiver, mite just give it shot myself...i fuckin HATE spending money on anything other than drink or drugs.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.dobbies.com/Vitax-Organic-Liquid-Seaweed-500ml/pid-105925

thats the one my mate had bro, 10 quid a liter kinda thing is 25 quid a L so a bit of a saving 

http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-additives/canna/canna-rhizotonic/prod_244.html


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> theres a bio bizz foliar feed thats supposed to be good, never tried myself. dunn how much but the rest of their products are decent priced


I was thinking about getting that its about 7 quid i think, Ive just gota look up if its ok to use in veg and flower, ive looked at that guanokalong liquid taste improver aswell its from growell, wana see if its any good as a foliar


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

LAS..........cheers mate, thats all ive been misting them with so far, im looking for something i can use during flowering thats gona make a difference to me buds lol just wana find a good foliar spray to keep in my arsenal of nutes lol.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

rainz said:


> I was thinking about getting that its about 7 quid i think, Ive just gota look up if its ok to use in veg and flower, ive looked at that guanokalong liquid taste improver aswell its from growell, wana see if its any good as a foliar


sum of the guys round my way are flushing there plants using various fruit juices, such blackcurrant or cranberry, i think they do it over the last two weeks, its claimed to add to the flavour of the smoke. mite try it myself with one plant see what its like.


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> sum of the guys round my way are flushing there plants using various fruit juices, such blackcurrant or cranberry, i think they do it over the last two weeks, its claimed to add to the flavour of the smoke. mite try it myself with one plant see what its like.


My mate tried that with tropicana pineapple juice, it didnt do anything but fuck the plant up lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

I really havent a clue atm with taste improvers, im using GH ripen on 1 of my cheesewrecks to see if there is much difference in taste and smell, im trying a few different products out cos im hopefully moving into a bigger garden i mean flat lol, im gona fill a room up when i move, hoping to make a 20k every 3 month garden lol.


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

rainz said:


> I really havent a clue atm with taste improvers, im using GH ripen on 1 of my cheesewrecks to see if there is much difference in taste and smell, im trying a few different products out cos im hopefully moving into a bigger garden i mean flat lol, im gona fill a room up when i move, hoping to make a 20k every 3 month garden lol.


20k every 3 month is a lotttaa weeeeddd hahahaha. how many plants are you planning on filling your garden with?


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

Im not too sure yet, a lot lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> 20k every 3 month is a lotttaa weeeeddd hahahaha. how many plants are you planning on filling your garden with?


aint that hard m8 if ya n what ya doin i no off a guy doing 16 on hydro got 120oz just 16 plants, even i could grow a 100oz-20k if i ad the quipment 20plants 5oz each theres ya 20k and if i had the space for a perpetul then it would be 20k evey 3months.


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

rainz said:


> Im not too sure yet, a lot lol.


I can imagine. Have you been through the growing process a few times? Im on my first grow atm, at 4 weeks flowering. Heres my latest pics:-


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> I can imagine. Have you been through the growing process a few times? Im on my first grow atm, at 4 weeks flowering. Heres my latest pics:-
> View attachment 1444421View attachment 1444422View attachment 1444423View attachment 1444424View attachment 1444425View attachment 1444426View attachment 1444427View attachment 1444428View attachment 1444429View attachment 1444430View attachment 1444431View attachment 1444432



lookling lovely m8 what strain are they?


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

Im no expert but ive got 7 grows under my belt. I know enough to get by but luckily this site is a fucking goldmine of information. Since joining RIU and talkin with all the other lads i can say my harvests have easily doubled!


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> aint that hard m8 if ya n what ya doin i no off a guy doing 16 on hydro got 120oz just 16 plants, even i could grow a 100oz-20k if i ad the quipment 20plants 5oz each theres ya 20k and if i had the space for a perpetul then it would be 20k evey 3months.


You've brightened up my day sambo lol cant fucking wait to move now, thats the thing i need to get right... keeping it a perpetual grow, its just that it turns from a hobby into a job and i dont fancy that lol want it to be as easy as possible.


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lookling lovely m8 what strain are they?


Cheers mate . Its Chronic Haze from world of seeds. Cross between pure chronic female and pure haze male. Its apparently 60/40 sativa/indica but the way its growing and how it looks is very indica dominant. Im having some problems with my fan leaves looking rusty and getting spots so i got some alg-a-mic to try and help them out a bit. Heres some pictures of the offending leaves:-



What do you guys think? I've been feeding them biogrow and biobloom and they are in B&Q's john innes no.3 soil with some perlite mixed in. The pH is just below 7.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

strange cause it looks like nute burn but i use them nutes an never had burn??? i dont no bout john innes but maybe the soil was/is abit hot?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> Cheers mate . Its Chronic Haze from world of seeds. Cross between pure chronic female and pure haze male. Its apparently 60/40 sativa/indica but the way its growing and how it looks is very indica dominant. Im having some problems with my fan leaves looking rusty and getting spots so i got some alg-a-mic to try and help them out a bit. Heres some pictures of the offending leaves:-
> 
> View attachment 1444433View attachment 1444434View attachment 1444435
> 
> What do you guys think? I've been feeding them biogrow and biobloom and they are in B&Q's john innes no.3 soil with some perlite mixed in. The pH is just below 7.


I wouldny worry about it too much, just give them a wee flush(thats my answer to every plant problem). As long as the new growth is ok there no point flapping


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> strange cause it looks like nute burn but i use them nutes an never had burn??? i dont no bout john innes but maybe the soil was/is abit hot?


Its localized to the veins of the leaves, or atleast thats where its starting and it looks kinda like rust spots. I used a guide that i found on here to the best UK soil for growing and the john innes no.3 from b&q was the best appparently, il be damned if i can find it again. ive got a shitty soil pH meter and its been reading between 6.5 and 7 the whole grow so im a bit confused myself. it couldnt be wee beasties could it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

i dont fink bugs could do that? you seem to no what ya doing n talkin about dont you fink it looks like nute burn?


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i dont fink bugs could do that? you seem to no what ya doing n talkin about dont you fink it looks like nute burn?


I really have no idea what im doing n talkin about tbh sambo hahaha, this is my first grow and everything i've learned is from this site. The only thing that changed about the time of these problems appearing is that i started giving them biobloom. they have been getting 1ml grow and 1.5ml bloom. I gave them 2ml of alg-a-mic yesterday and no nutes so hopefully they should stop their nonsense soon.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> I really have no idea what im doing n talkin about tbh sambo hahaha, this is my first grow and everything i've learned is from this site. The only thing that changed about the time of these problems appearing is that i started giving them biobloom. they have been getting 1ml grow and 1.5ml bloom. I gave them 2ml of alg-a-mic yesterday and no nutes so hopefully they should stop their nonsense soon.


lol well ta doing really well for a 1st timer allywoo them nutes at them levels aint gonna cause nute burn so it must be somefin else?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

have ya tried posting in plant problem thread m8?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 16, 2011)

View attachment 1444468View attachment 1444467View attachment 1444466View attachment 1444465View attachment 1444464View attachment 1444463


allywado said:


> Cheers mate . Its Chronic Haze from world of seeds. Cross between pure chronic female and pure haze male. Its apparently 60/40 sativa/indica but the way its growing and how it looks is very indica dominant. Im having some problems with my fan leaves looking rusty and getting spots so i got some alg-a-mic to try and help them out a bit. Heres some pictures of the offending leaves:-
> 
> View attachment 1444433View attachment 1444434View attachment 1444435
> 
> ...


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have ya tried posting in plant problem thread m8?


I did and I was told it could've been a splash from the nutes when I was feeding but I seriously doubt that now that its gotten worse. Another guy suggested gettin the alg-a-mic to try and sort it out so i done that. I'm really just hoping that will fix it.



Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 1444468View attachment 1444467View attachment 1444466View attachment 1444465View attachment 1444464View attachment 1444463


Nice pics there saerimmner, id say the problem that looks closest to mine would be a K defficiancy. Would a big blast of biogrow sort that out? 

Also, would flushing be recommended? How do you go about flushing the soil?

Thanks very much for the help guys, much appreciated.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> I did and I was told it could've been a splash from the nutes when I was feeding but I seriously doubt that now that its gotten worse. Another guy suggested gettin the alg-a-mic to try and sort it out so i done that. I'm really just hoping that will fix it.
> 
> easiest way to flush is just lift the pot and sit it in the bath/sink. pour fresh water into it, 3 times the amount of water to the pot size i.e it its a 3gallon pot pour 9 gallon of water thru it, do it slowly and just keep toppin it up till uve used all ur water. let it sit a while till it all drained and that its. when its ready for feeding/watering just go back tae ur usaul feed schedule. no matter what the problem flushin can only help(unless you have an overwatering problem!!) thats about it mate, also watch u dont become too paranoid, leaves sumtimes go a bit manky and spotted, as long as its not rampaging thru all the leaves then its not too big a problem. after flushing cut or snip the worst affected leaves off, then just keep a close eye on it, if it still continues then we gotta think of other possibilities


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2011)

Awrite Dura ya drunken bum. Wits happenin? Loving the sick as [email protected] humour!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

jist dodgin billy, ahm tryin tae stay sober this week coz ahv got shit tae do, the buroos geein me fuckin grief, cunts didny pay ma giro oot so ahm on the fuckin phone nonstop tryin tae sort it, whit ye bin up tae yerself mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2011)

working and waiting on these [email protected] whores flowering. Sober, I'll gee u 2 days max.lol Just Crisis Loan it


----------



## allywado (Feb 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> easiest way to flush is just lift the pot and sit it in the bath/sink. pour fresh water into it, 3 times the amount of water to the pot size i.e it its a 3gallon pot pour 9 gallon of water thru it, do it slowly and just keep toppin it up till uve used all ur water. let it sit a while till it all drained and that its. when its ready for feeding/watering just go back tae ur usaul feed schedule. no matter what the problem flushin can only help(unless you have an overwatering problem!!) thats about it mate, also watch u dont become too paranoid, leaves sumtimes go a bit manky and spotted, as long as its not rampaging thru all the leaves then its not too big a problem. after flushing cut or snip the worst affected leaves off, then just keep a close eye on it, if it still continues then we gotta think of other possibilities


cheers mate, some man. its on all my big fan leaves, started on one plant n noo its startin on the 3rd so i hink il need tae flush. cheers for the info on how to n that.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> cheers mate, some man. its on all my big fan leaves, started on one plant n noo its startin on the 3rd so i hink il need tae flush. cheers for the info on how to n that.


you'll find thats as time passes and ye get mare used tae growin you'll start gettin less jumpy when u see wee marks on the leaves, ah basically dont dae shit wi ma plants , i am the laziest cunt in the world ah just let them get on wae it. ahll give a quick cursory glance when ah water/feed them and maybe once a month i'll actually spend an hour givin them a serious check out, especially half way thru flower when the chance of hermie'ing is at its highest and most destructive. as for damaged leaves just rip them off, itll do the plants no harm at all, and may actually help, coz a big fucked up fan leave is providing no energy to the plants and is shading lower growth from the light, obviously dont go overboard and strip it bare, although my mate does that , its a technique called lollypopping, i'm not that keen on it myself but each to there own.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

alrite dura how ya been? 

whatcha got in the garden at the mo, which strains?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

im not bad sambo, ive got 9 about 23 days in flower, mix of orange bud, og and master kush, under 2x 600hps and ive just put 8 established clones all around 6" tall, same mix as before mate , there under a 400 mh. wot bout you mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah im good m8 just got 6 in the garden at the mo i finally got me own place n has taken some time sorting it all out, the 6 are Livers,Pychosis,Power africa and Critical Mass they are all a fair size but gonna veg em for another few wks till i can afford a extra carbon filter.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

ive kept all my old carbon filter and now i attach them to the other end of the ducting( the side that is the exhaust) that way all my warm air which may still carry faint smells of my grow gets passed thru another filter. i swear by it now, ive had knowledgble peopl in my grow hous and the cant smell a fuckin thing. after ive got maybe half a dozen old filters im gonna drill out the pot rivets and refill them with new activated carbon, its dirt fuckin cheap and its a fuckin easy job.......yep, ahm a fuckin tight arsed jock!!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

Apparently Wayne Rooney was deprived as a child.

Of oxygen by the looks of it.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

At the pub quiz last night, the question came up , "Define the meaning of the word 'Niggling'"

Whatever the correct answer was, it wasn't, 'A Niggling is a young Nigger'

We were asked to leave.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

My daughter said, "Dad, I think our house is haunted by a poltergeist!"
I said, "Don't be so ridiculous. There's no such thing as ghosts."
She said, "My knickers keep disappearing. I found three pairs in your room."
I said, "Yeah... Poltergeist... You're probably right."


----------



## rainz (Feb 16, 2011)

better than paying out the arse for new filters all the time


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2011)

definetly rainz


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive kept all my old carbon filter and now i attach them to the other end of the ducting( the side that is the exhaust) that way all my warm air which may still carry faint smells of my grow gets passed thru another filter. i swear by it now, ive had knowledgble peopl in my grow hous and the cant smell a fuckin thing. after ive got maybe half a dozen old filters im gonna drill out the pot rivets and refill them with new activated carbon, its dirt fuckin cheap and its a fuckin easy job.......yep, ahm a fuckin tight arsed jock!!!


where is it dirt cheap?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

id rather just buy or refill my filters often i worry too much about the smell and whats a couple of hundred when ya gettin X amount for each crop.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> id rather just buy or refill my filters often i worry too much about the smell and whats a couple of hundred when ya gettin X amount for each crop.


dont think you save much doing it diy anyway...........


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dont think you save much doing it diy anyway...........


i really am useless del i could never refill myself lol i dont mind spending a few quid on new filters if it means it keeps me safe n am ok for the next crop n with prices for green as they are whats a few hundred if it means your gonna be good for the next crop?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 16, 2011)

Day 16 and looking good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 16, 2011)

Lookin good gary what strain is it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin good gary what strain is it?


its a northern lights special from kc brains. check it out here www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/404431-2nd-attempt-cfl-grow-kc-2.html#post5288124


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2011)

in ur neighbours garden! i just stick with miracle gro, 2 x 50l for a tenner


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Rough as [email protected] this morning. 4 cans, half bottle of MD(mad dog), some brandy and zambuca shots all washed back with CWE codeine. Complete memory loss. I remember Arsenal making it 1-1, thats it. Bird said I accused her dad of being a pedo. If you don't remember it, it never happened. lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2011)

pmsl, been there, done that , paid the fines.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

you get your giro sorted dura. I got an unexpected tax rebate of £22.08 today. Canny beat it


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2011)

So Long as you don't get out of bed it never happened  

I am hanging badly and need to get out and.buy a thermometer and a log before lunch out at 1. Doh


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rough as [email protected] this morning. 4 cans, half bottle of MD(mad dog), some brandy and zambuca shots all washed back with CWE codeine. Complete memory loss. I remember Arsenal making it 1-1, thats it. Bird said I accused her dad of being a pedo. If you don't remember it, it never happened. lol


lmao, calling her dad a pedo. legend


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> you get your giro sorted dura. I got an unexpected tax rebate of £22.08 today. Canny beat it


eventually mate, wot a fuckin hassle! i had forgot my 'diary' when i went to sign on so i had to fill a form in detailing my job search , that had to be sent to and adjudication officer who decided they wanted more info, so after fuckin around, turns out i couldnt get a crisis loan, they decided yesterday i could get it my original payment but it'll be monday b4 i recieve it so i foned crisis loans again they told me i could get a payment from them as soon as i had gotten my original giro!! that makes a lotta fuckin sense. ah well at least im gettin it, dont get me wrong im not skint but i fuckin hate being screwd around with, ive got an explosive temper and i dont suffer fools gladly so when shit like this happens ive gotta keep myself calm....or its off to the fuckin jail again....and thats me went thru fuckin hours of court imposed anger management therapy....mibbe its just a scottish thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahahaha class! really living up to the name eh billy lmao.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2011)

i am now going to the pub!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahaha class! really living up to the name eh billy lmao.


I know, I know. Got a new girl starting at work today. Need to train her and shit. Really not up to it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahaah deffo not what you need lmao. im forever doing similar things. youd think we'd learn after the last one ....


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

What a role model for my Company I am. New start came in at 12, I'm in normal clothes, stinking of drink, not shaved in a couple of days, eyes like dugs baws and feeling and looking confused. Anyone ever extracted codeine before, its [email protected] crazy man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

extracted from what? ive dabbled with codeine phosphates


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Co codomol. Bash up 50 tablets and mix with ice cold water. The codeine in the tablet is the only thing that is soluble in water, well ice cold water. Then stick it in the fridge for 20mins, then pour the liquid through a coffee filter a couple of times then neck the solution of pure codeine. BOOM. I necked mine with a full glass of brandy coz thats how I roll


----------



## allywado (Feb 17, 2011)

Im at 4 weeks flowering. Chronic Haze from World of Seeds. Under 400W HPS. In Soil. What do you think?




Is it normal to see the orange hairs at this stage? Its got a 10 week flowering period.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Co codomol. Bash up 50 tablets and mix with ice cold water. The codeine in the tablet is the only thing that is soluble in water, well ice cold water. Then stick it in the fridge for 20mins, then pour the liquid through a coffee filter a couple of times then neck the solution of pure codeine. BOOM. I necked mine with a full glass of brandy coz thats how I roll


haha i do love a marlon or two meself. thats bonkers lad your lucky you didnt die in your kip. thats some amount of codeine


Nice work Ally! looks really frosty


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

I seem to have a high tolerance level to most drugs apart from weed. 3 tokes of good weed and I'm fucked up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahah likewise a full j to myself and im nee good for an hour or more. why i toke bongs now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah likewise a full j to myself and im nee good for an hour or more. why i toke bongs now.


Bongs!!!! Fuck that. Last time I did bongs I had been drinking red stripe all day and thought I was the man and could smoke the old bucket bongs. How wrong was I. There was handprints of vomit on my fucking ceiling. Too this day Ive no idea how I managed to get my hands up there. I still maintain that I was crawling on the ceiling


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

oh shit hahahah i havent had a bucket in time. hahah handprints on the ceiling. its usually upside down footprints on the wall. 

some porn


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 17, 2011)

hey guys new uk grower glad to see loads of us on here whats popping anyone in the midlands ?


----------



## kana (Feb 17, 2011)

ur plants are looking real nice don! ur gona have a field day, also need some advice ppl, i got my next grow ready that has sprouted but there in the tent with my diesel ryders which are due to be cut around next sunday, where the light is pretty high the stems stretched so i put them on top of boxes to get them closer to the light, u fink they will be fine until i cut the ryders?

here some piks of em, vanilla kush, bubble cheese and sour cream


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2011)

who uses pk 13/14 ?, you using it from week 3 til end of flower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

kana said:


> ur plants are looking real nice don! ur gona have a field day, also need some advice ppl, i got my next grow ready that has sprouted but there in the tent with my diesel ryders which are due to be cut around next sunday, where the light is pretty high the stems stretched so i put them on top of boxes to get them closer to the light, u fink they will be fine until i cut the ryders?
> 
> here some piks of em, vanilla kush, bubble cheese and sour cream
> 
> View attachment 1446347View attachment 1446346View attachment 1446344View attachment 1446345


 cheers fella! 
theyll be fine man, just bury them deeper when you pot up


del66666 said:


> who uses pk 13/14 ?, you using it from week 3 til end of flower?


 i use it from 3 weeks in flower to chop just gradually building it up


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella!
> theyll be fine man, just bury them deeper when you pot up
> 
> i use it from 3 weeks in flower to chop just gradually building it up


cheers mate, the bottle said 1 thing and the guide another so i will go with what you do............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2011)

got my lumatek 600, wasnt the 1 i thought i was getting but what the hell im liking it anyway........


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 17, 2011)

love the bud porn very nice don, that pychosis looks yummy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

cheers man it was a mother so it should have had a load more branches. yeild will be a bit off the mark but the smokes banging so i couldnt care less.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

kana said:


> ur plants are looking real nice don! ur gona have a field day, also need some advice ppl, i got my next grow ready that has sprouted but there in the tent with my diesel ryders which are due to be cut around next sunday, where the light is pretty high the stems stretched so i put them on top of boxes to get them closer to the light, u fink they will be fine until i cut the ryders?
> 
> here some piks of em, vanilla kush, bubble cheese and sour cream
> 
> View attachment 1446347View attachment 1446346View attachment 1446344View attachment 1446345


You've got plenty of height left in that pot, just top it off with some more soil! 

Don, those look awesome. You've made my casey jones fetish even stronger. The leaves still look so healthy as well. Did you get it as a clone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks WOW, it came in seed form from a friend in the Dam i did take cuts but they didnt take. had a nightmare with them they went mouldy in the end. all the other clones of psycho i took at the same time took fine it was weird. ive got another in flower i might reveg if i like the end product enough.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

rasclot said:


> yeah i use them all the time only down the road from me ras


use them to and just down the road from me as well, always seem to be pretty good price wise to


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks WOW, it came in seed form from a friend in the Dam i did take cuts but they didnt take. had a nightmare with them they went mouldy in the end. all the other clones of psycho i took at the same time took fine it was weird. ive got another in flower i might reveg if i like the end product enough.


Ah fair. That's bizarre if it were to do with the cubes then the psycho would've died as well. Cloning is a weird and wonderful thing it seems.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

ez all, moved plants around tonight so took a few pics quick:

from the first 2 you can really see the height/stretch diff between the 2 Blue Widows and Kandy Kush:  (BW either side of KK) (BWs on left and KK on right), from little things do big buds grow (hopefully ): , back in tent as level as poss and obligatory upskirt shot!:
oh and all 3 confirmed as female in last few days, 10 days at 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

looking good mog, whats ya girls under 250w CFL?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> looking good mog, whats ya girls under 250w CFL?


cheers mate, yeah just a 250W red CFL, got another 150W that I might just free hang in there if I can, done a 150W grow then a 400W one now trying just the 250W oh and all topped at 2nd node for 4 colas


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

These are two weeks in 12/12 done two res changes today, bloody back is killing me now lol
View attachment 1446828View attachment 1446831View attachment 1446830View attachment 1446829


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

what sort of weight you get from CFL mate


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> These are two weeks in 12/12 done two res changes today, bloody back is killing me now lol
> View attachment 1446828View attachment 1446831View attachment 1446830View attachment 1446829


 lol I was soo glad when I got the Easy Rollers, before that was having to stack them up every day lol

That your Skunk#1?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Good old skunk#1 lol, yeah mate i do like this strain been growing it off and on for a number of years now. Ive got me easy rollers somewhere, cant get used to them, sticking with me chains


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Im gonna go from zero bud to stacks of the stuff, theres fuck all around my way atm unless you want solid


----------



## FL4R3 (Feb 17, 2011)

im in east london im gna start a grow but kind of worried for the helicopter fly bys for heat they come like every 2 months so the next one should be on march the 27th, by the way do you know if its good to grow with energy saving light bulbs? 

want to grow the short rider from nirvana and ice from nirvana, do you there good plants to grow?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

FL4R3 said:


> im in east london im gna start a grow but kind of worried for the helicopter fly bys for heat they come like every 2 months so the next one should be on march the 27th, by the way do you know if its good to grow with energy saving light bulbs?
> 
> want to grow the short rider from nirvana and ice from nirvana, do you there good plants to grow?


Wouldnt worry about the choppers unless your using a serious amount of wattage and your careless with your heat sig from your extractor. Never used energy bulbs but there are growers that use them and do allright.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> what sort of weight you get from CFL mate


150W CFL, only with Tomato nutes and Biobloom! topped at about 6th node
pre drying and full trim  4 days hanging and trimmed for jar:  about 65g wet (I say about as only had pans and had to hang buds over the pan!) 

400W left untopped and fucked up grow (for fucked up see temps 100+ with same nutes as before!): didn't really bother documenting or weighing this one so only have pics of main cola from one of the 2 plants grown (pre and post drying trim) heres a pic of the 2 together, can see where i had 2 LST a little the one on the right ! Got about 2 biscuit barrels dried of sub par smoke.

And I'm sure i've fucked another grow in the middle of them somewhere lol! Hopefully I've now got my mistakes out the way


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im gonna go from zero bud to stacks of the stuff, theres fuck all around my way atm unless you want solid


I'm going from zero to zero atm lol, prob is I live in the sticks and know absolutely no one round here!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> 150W CFL, only with Tomato nutes and Biobloom! topped at about 6th node
> pre drying and full trim View attachment 1446896 4 days hanging and trimmed for jar: View attachment 1446886 about 65g wet (I say about as only had pans and had to hang buds over the pan!)
> 
> 400W left untopped and fucked up grow (for fucked up see temps 100+ with same nutes as before!): didn't really bother documenting or weighing this one so only have pics of main cola from one of the 2 plants grown (pre and post drying trim)View attachment 1446929View attachment 1446913 heres a pic of the 2 together, can see where i had 2 LST a little the one on the right !View attachment 1446914 Got about 2 biscuit barrels dried of sub par smoke.
> ...


Fucking sweet, there great plants for CFL fella. You gonna stick with CFL or convert to HPS


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fucking sweet, there great plants for CFL fella. You gonna stick with CFL or convert to HPS


Going to see this one out with CFL, then if I stay here prob go 250/400 HPS, if I move then maybe a bigger tent and 600W HPS  All I really want is to be perpetual though with just enough for me to smoke without worry!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> I'm going from zero to zero atm lol, prob is I live in the sticks and know absolutely no one round here!


Mate, im down to my last jay and by the looks of it its gonna be dry as a bone around my way for quite a while. Six weeks until my lot are done, its gonna be a tough time lol cause theres no way im smoking puff or that commercial crap.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Mate, im down to my last jay and by the looks of it its gonna be dry as a bone around my way for quite a while. Six weeks until my lot are done, its gonna be a tough time lol cause theres no way im smoking puff or that commercial crap.


 yeah finished mine yesterday and I paid through the nose for that at the week-end, no point in getting any solid round here, got some pollum the other month but after the second or so spliff was just thinking meh!! Man the time machine should be invented by now, if I only could skip forward a couple of months!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Digi ballasts then mate, get a 400w that you can dim down to 250w or the 600w which dims down to 400w i think, depends on your extraction. Perpetual grow is the way to go im looking at my next crop now thinking ill try some subool strains, jilly bean and vortex might even try a scrog grow seeing as ive never scroged in my life


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> yeah finished mine yesterday and I paid through the nose for that at the week-end, no point in getting any solid round here, got some pollum the other month but after the second or so spliff was just thinking meh!! Man the time machine should be invented by now, if I only could skip forward a couple of months!


im with you there lol, roll on two months.............happy days


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Digi ballasts then mate, get a 400w that you can dim down to 250w or the 600w which dims down to 400w i think, depends on your extraction. Perpetual grow is the way to go im looking at my next crop now thinking ill try some subool strains, jilly bean and vortex might even try a scrog grow seeing as ive never scroged in my life


nicely nicely  The amount you've got going on would mean I'd only have to grow once aq year or so lol  yeah may go for the 400>250 atm I'm running no extraction the highest recorded temp is 84 normally sits around 79 but should be getting inline in a week or so (was going to this week but 'binged' at week-end so that kind put pay to that lol)


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> nicely nicely  The amount you've got going on would mean I'd only have to grow once aq year or so lol  yeah may go for the 400>250 atm I'm running no extraction the highest recorded temp is 84 normally sits around 79 but should be getting inline in a week or so (was going to this week but 'binged' at week-end so that kind put pay to that lol)


Yeah last time i spoke to you you were caining two bottles of plonk, how was your head in the morning lol. Its a bitch when you run out of green though and you grow the stuff. Gotta keep more of it back so i dont run out


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah last time i spoke to you you were caining two bottles of plonk, how was your head in the morning lol. Its a bitch when you run out of green though and you grow the stuff. Gotta keep more of it back so i dont run out


 lol wasn't too bad tbh, the proper binge happened the next night, bro had split up with his misses so we got on it lol, my bank balance felt the hurt the of that one rather than me lol!

Being good tonight just the one bottle!

I have built a little veg cabinet as well so hopefully as I chop I should be ready to go straight in at 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Im fucked cause i should by all accounts have some green but my first real attempt in that turn key cabinet ive got went pear shaped. Had 18 super skunk in there and these things went ballistic and stretched like mad and hit the top of the cab, totally fucked up the air flow, humidity went through the roof and the inside of the cab was soaking so i pulled the lot, wasnt happy lol. Would of had plenty of bud to see me through if those bitches hadnt gone mad, i thought they were indica dominaint, never seen a stretch like those girls.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

thats all you need mate is a little cab to veg a few girls, all i use is 3ft tubes for a short veg then straight into the cabs


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im fucked cause i should by all accounts have some green but my first real attempt in that turn key cabinet ive got went pear shaped. Had 18 super skunk in there and these things went ballistic and stretched like mad and hit the top of the cab, totally fucked up the air flow, humidity went through the roof and the inside of the cab was soaking so i pulled the lot, wasnt happy lol. Would of had plenty of bud to see me through if those bitches hadnt gone mad, i thought they were indica dominaint, never seen a stretch like those girls.


ouch bet you were livid/gutted, couldn't farm them out to anyone? A scrog grow in that thing would look mental 

What I really need is for my 2 mates who have been contemplating growing for the last 2 years to man up lol then we would all have some smoke and clones etc, but they'll still be talking about in 2020!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ouch bet you were livid/gutted, couldn't farm them out to anyone? A scrog grow in that thing would look mental
> 
> What I really need is for my 2 mates who have been contemplating growing for the last 2 years to man up lol then we would all have some smoke and clones etc, but they'll still be talking about in 2020!


Yes mate totally gutted lol, 100 quid in seeds down the pan still you live and learn. They wernt worth saving although they had started to bud i was just too pissed off and yanked them fuckers out there into a black baq lol. And mog mate youve read my mind, my next grow in that cab will be a scrog, no shit been thinking about it for a few days now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2011)

Eye up boys,long time no see.
Anybody growning in coco know the best way to to administer garden lime if the plants don't need watering?
I've got some Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 that were born on new years day and are still only about 5 inches tall (on with the 4th true node) and about 10 inches wide max,real bonsai motherfuckers (I think the problem is shitty coco bricks,you live and learn). 
They have just recovered from an Mg def via watering with Mg nitrate (pure epsom salts) but now the last few days have gradually developed a Calcium def (black spots at the pointy bits on the leafs). 
I've got hold of some garden lime to try fix them up before it causes real problems,thing is they don't need watering for about another 4 days so is it ok to try and foiler feed them the lime (is this really beneficial if so what quantitys to water? how long till they show improvement?) or wait untill they are due for the next feed and water it in the regular way (risking the problem getting worse untill then,if so what quantitys to water,how long till shown improvement?).
cheers guys.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yes mate totally gutted lol, 100 quid in seeds down the pan still you live and learn. They wernt worth saving although they had started to bud i was just too pissed off and yanked them fuckers out there into a black baq lol. And mog mate youve read my mind, my next grow in that cab will be a scrog, no shit been thinking about it for a few days now


 I've got a bag of bag seeds in the fridge which I'm going to go for a walk with soon and just chuck somewhere and see what happens 

Haha that'll look mental mate, I'd have to stop myself climbing in there for a lay down!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye up boys,long time no see.
> Anybody growning in coco know the best way to to administer garden lime if the plants don't need watering?
> I've got some Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 that were born on new years day and are still only about 5 inches tall (on with the 4th true node) and about 10 inches wide max,real bonsai motherfuckers (I think the problem is shitty coco bricks,you live and learn).
> They have just recovered from an Mg def via watering with Mg nitrate (pure epsom salts) but now the last few days have gradually developed a Calcium def (black spots at the pointy bits on the leafs).
> ...


don't sound good mate  wouldn't think foliar feeding lime is a good idea (IMO), isn't it pretty caustic?

can you just remove them and flush with the lime/water mix and then wait a little longer till next watering?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye up boys,long time no see.
> Anybody growning in coco know the best way to to administer garden lime if the plants don't need watering?
> I've got some Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 that were born on new years day and are still only about 5 inches tall (on with the 4th true node) and about 10 inches wide max,real bonsai motherfuckers (I think the problem is shitty coco bricks,you live and learn).
> They have just recovered from an Mg def via watering with Mg nitrate (pure epsom salts) but now the last few days have gradually developed a Calcium def (black spots at the pointy bits on the leafs).
> ...


Not a coco grower mate only NFT/DWC but ive grown sensi sknunk #1 for a few years now and shes a hardy girl, personaly i would just flush through with a complete nutes dose and check the PH run off. 9 times out of ten its a PH issue


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not a coco grower mate only NFT/DWC but ive grown sensi sknunk #1 for a few years now and shes a hardy girl, personaly i would just flush through with a complete nutes dose and check the PH run off. 9 times out of ten its a PH issue


what he said


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> I've got a bag of bag seeds in the fridge which I'm going to go for a walk with soon and just chuck somewhere and see what happens
> 
> Haha that'll look mental mate, I'd have to stop myself climbing in there for a lay down!


wanna cut down on plant numbers, 10 or so. I rekon 4 in that cab scroged would be good then 2 each in those diy cabs ive mine, Have to check out some scrog threads though


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

I threw some seeds i had kept for years out my kitchen window into the back graden once (thought they were all duds as i had tried to germ half the batch and none cracked) a while later some came up on the lawn lol, fucking couldnt belive it.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> wanna cut down on plant numbers, 10 or so. I rekon 4 in that cab scroged would be good then 2 each in those diy cabs ive mine, Have to check out some scrog threads though


yup time to get the study on  bit of diy as well for the screens, either that or just buy a load of cake cooling racks and attach to a frame


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> yup time to get the study on  bit of diy as well for the screens, either that or just buy a load of cake cooling racks and attach to a frame


Yeah thought how to convert it, some 3x2s, MDF and some draw runners and im away. Gonna have it so the whole thing slides in and out the cab so as to reach the back of the screen. Ill get rid of the hydro system that came with it a run an a NFT. The more i think about it the more i like the idea, just gotta pick the right strain.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah thought how to convert it, some 3x2s, MDF and some draw runners and im away. Gonna have it so the whole thing slides in and out the cab so as to reach the back of the screen. Ill get rid of the hydro system that came with it a run an a NFT. The more i think about it the more i like the idea, just gotta pick the right strain.


 sounds like a nice little project mate, wondering if any of the autos would be a good idea? (now that they're meant to be coming along), or whether a Sativa strain would be worth it?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Vortex by subcool is one i really wanna do. It will all be guess work though as i wont have grown the strain before so no idea when to lip to 12/12


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Vortex by subcool is one i really wanna do. It will all be guess work though as i wont have grown the strain before so no idea when to lip to 12/12


still amazes me the amount of strains I've never heard of lol!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

I tend to stick with particlar breeders like DNA genitics, dinafem, and now subcool as they have some real good reviews of late, so many strains though its difficult to choose what to grow.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I tend to stick with particlar breeders like DNA genitics, dinafem, and now subcool as they have some real good reviews of late, so many strains though its difficult to choose what to grow.


I'll have to have a look at Subcool, my blue widows atm are Dinafem. On a different note I could so do with a break to the Dam at the mo lol, got a bloody christening (godfather at), my bday, mates 30th Brighton birthday weekender and nephews first birthday all in March, bros stag do (best man) in June, the wedding in July and then I should be free! Been 2 years since last visit!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

God, aint been to the dam in donkeys gotta be 10 years since i was last there if not longer, fuck did i spunk some money over there lol. yeah check out subcools strains gonna do a few myself


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2011)

wish i could send you all some seeds, you really would like my bubblebomb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not a coco grower mate only NFT/DWC but ive grown sensi sknunk #1 for a few years now and shes a hardy girl, personaly i would just flush through with a complete nutes dose and check the PH run off. 9 times out of ten its a PH issue


I think I'll give that a go,I'm not too bothered if they live they're nearly 2 months old and about as tall as a coke can and about as wide as 2. I got some House And Garden Batmix soil yesterday and i've ordered some "Nemesis" seeds from "Cut Price Fems" (£3 a bean free postage,needed something cheap and quick cos the £4000 credit card is kicking my arse!), I'm gonna chuck the "Nemesis" in for 2 weeks veg and flower them and the skunk #1 at the same time,whatever I get off the Skunk is a bonus (or I'll make bubble hash with it).
What's the finished product like on the Sensi Skunk #1 Jimmy? I might get some more for next time (sticking with organics from now on,then I know exactly were I stand),one of the 4 I have has perfect symmetry and I mean PERFECT! I got the tape measure out the other day and measured it, I'd love to clone it for breeding but I don't think they would survive (would only get 1 clone,maybe 2).

Oh and some advice boys,don't ever buy a Hydrolab Grow tent. Pile of shit,cheap plastic corners (broke 3 setting it up,shatter as soon s you look at them!),shoddy stitching (were it's actually finished!) looks like a pin cushion with the light on I set it up then had to go round with black duct tape to cover all the holes.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think I'll give that a go,I'm not too bothered if they live they're nearly 2 months old and about as tall as a coke can and about as wide as 2. I got some House And Garden Batmix soil yesterday and i've ordered some "Nemesis" seeds from "Cut Price Fems" (£3 a bean free postage,needed something cheap and quick cos the £4000 credit card is kicking my arse!), I'm gonna chuck the "Nemesis" in for 2 weeks veg and flower them and the skunk #1 at the same time,whatever I get off the Skunk is a bonus (or I'll make bubble hash with it).
> What's the finished product like on the Sensi Skunk #1 Jimmy? I might get some more for next time (sticking with organics from now on,then I know exactly were I stand),one of the 4 I have has perfect symmetry and I mean PERFECT! I got the tape measure out the other day and measured it, I'd love to clone it for breeding but I don't think they would survive (would only get 1 clone,maybe 2).
> 
> Oh and some advice boys,don't ever buy a Hydrolab Grow tent. Pile of shit,cheap plastic corners (broke 3 setting it up,shatter as soon s you look at them!),shoddy stitching (were it's actually finished!) looks like a pin cushion with the light on I set it up then had to go round with black duct tape to cover all the holes.


that long in and that size you may as well mate, have a look at the build in my sig mate, not light proof without adding mylar/foil/etc to each face but at £30 damn site cheaper than the equivalent tent, if not a bit ghetto


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> God, aint been to the dam in donkeys gotta be 10 years since i was last there if not longer, fuck did i spunk some money over there lol. yeah check out subcools strains gonna do a few myself


lol can be done, last time i went was more a beer fest than smoke, felt like I wasted it  but as Arnie says I'll be back. DO you reckon we could get some discounts on an RIU organised trip lmao!!!!

will do mate, I need to get some new beans after my next grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think I'll give that a go,I'm not too bothered if they live they're nearly 2 months old and about as tall as a coke can and about as wide as 2. I got some House And Garden Batmix soil yesterday and i've ordered some "Nemesis" seeds from "Cut Price Fems" (£3 a bean free postage,needed something cheap and quick cos the £4000 credit card is kicking my arse!), I'm gonna chuck the "Nemesis" in for 2 weeks veg and flower them and the skunk #1 at the same time,whatever I get off the Skunk is a bonus (or I'll make bubble hash with it).
> What's the finished product like on the Sensi Skunk #1 Jimmy? I might get some more for next time (sticking with organics from now on,then I know exactly were I stand),one of the 4 I have has perfect symmetry and I mean PERFECT! I got the tape measure out the other day and measured it, I'd love to clone it for breeding but I don't think they would survive (would only get 1 clone,maybe 2).
> 
> Oh and some advice boys,don't ever buy a Hydrolab Grow tent. Pile of shit,cheap plastic corners (broke 3 setting it up,shatter as soon s you look at them!),shoddy stitching (were it's actually finished!) looks like a pin cushion with the light on I set it up then had to go round with black duct tape to cover all the holes.


Skunk#1 is a fav of mine and all my mates, cant really go wrong with this strain most who smoke it like it. Nice old school skunky taste and smell, roll on harvest day


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wish i could send you all some seeds, you really would like my bubblebomb


sounds great del, whats its genetics


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lol can be done, last time i went was more a beer fest than smoke, felt like I wasted it  but as Arnie says I'll be back. DO you reckon we could get some discounts on an RIU organised trip lmao!!!!
> 
> will do mate, I need to get some new beans after my next grow


i done mine on those lovley girls in the windows lol, what a holiday that was lol


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> i done mine on those lovley girls in the windows lol, what a holiday that was lol


 lol we were drinking so much my little bro tried to ask for his money back, but once she told him it was him that was faulty and not her he let her keep it lmao!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lol we were drinking so much my little bro tried to ask for his money back, but once she told him it was him that was faulty and not her he let her keep it lmao!


LOL, me and my mate was on the shrooms the whole weekend absolutely off our tits, couldnt handle that now lol.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wish i could send you all some seeds, you really would like my bubblebomb


damn mate just seen the pics of it from one of your old journals them colas are hugeeeee!



jimmygreenfingers said:


> LOL, me and my mate was on the shrooms the whole weekend absolutely off our tits, couldnt handle that now lol.


lol can be para enough just on the smoke, not sure if i could handle the shrooms as well!! Although we sorted some chang last time and that got rid of any para, apart from the initial bit were my mte had to score it from a skinhead bar! lol ahh it's all memories though!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> that long in and that size you may as well mate, have a look at the build in my sig mate, not light proof without adding mylar/foil/etc to each face but at £30 damn site cheaper than the equivalent tent, if not a bit ghetto


Yeah I wish I'd have built one like last time round (light tight sheeting,2"-4" timber and a shit load of staples/duct tape = happy days! it's in my blog) but when I moved house (to cash riddled suburbia) I realised I had to be able to dust clean in emergencys,and have the ability to move my grow site round the city (comes in handy).


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I wish I'd have built one like last time round (light tight sheeting,2"-4" timber and a shit load of staples/duct tape = happy days! it's in my blog) but when I moved house (to cash riddled suburbia) I realised I had to be able to dust clean in emergencys,and have the ability to move my grow site round the city (comes in handy).


got it mate, had a look at your build and certainly seems to be the part  

reckon mine can be down in 2-5 mins and back up in 10 now I've got the order sorted lol! got some of these for front room http://direct.asda.com/Remote-Control-Sockets-/-3-Pack/004057020,default,pd.html and am thinking of possibly using them in grow so that if anyone knocks on door, or comes back at lights on  I can switch the whole thing/just the inline/bulb etc off by remote from the room next door  Not sure where £45 is from mine were £5 for 3 in store can take 2900W each


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> got it mate, had a look at your build and certainly seems to be the part
> 
> reckon mine can be down in 2-5 mins and back up in 10 now I've got the order sorted lol! got some of these for front room http://direct.asda.com/Remote-Control-Sockets-/-3-Pack/004057020,default,pd.html and am thinking of possibly using them in grow so that if anyone knocks on door, or comes back at lights on  I can switch the whole thing/just the inline/bulb etc off by remote from the room next door  Not sure where £45 is from mine were £5 for 3 in store can take 2900W each


I'm feeling those! I've got a 4 door built in wardrobe like yours and thinking about converting that (para girlfriend doesn't like the Idea of a purpose made tent!),but the 400w hps and 5" inline/rhino would keep me awake! swings and roundabouts I suppose.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm feeling those! I've got a 4 door built in wardrobe like yours and thinking about converting that (para girlfriend doesn't like the Idea of a purpose made tent!),but the 400w hps and 5" inline/rhino would keep me awake! swings and roundabouts I suppose.


sounds the same as my setup(ish) - them wardrobe things come in double size as well  i've been looking at getting one of these:http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-series-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html, pricey but you get what you pay for, a 200mm inline fan at 19dB!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 18, 2011)

Feel alot better today guys. This Neville's Haze of mine is going to be a long one, it better be worth it. Has anybody had a blast of it??


----------



## allywado (Feb 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Feel alot better today guys. This Neville's Haze of mine is going to be a long one, it better be worth it. Has anybody had a blast of it??


No tried that but my pal got back fae the dam yesterday n i got a shot a some tangerine dream n super lemon haze. delicious they were . was thinkin about growin tangerine dream next time round but i think a lot.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw on the attitude website that tangerine dream has a 25% THC?! This true?


----------



## allywado (Feb 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I saw on the attitude website that tangerine dream has a 25% THC?! This true?


I'm not too sure about 25% but it gets you really high and makes you want to do stuff lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 18, 2011)

My girlfriend was struggling to park the car yesterday.
I said, "You need to get tested"
She said, "I'm not that bad at driving"
I said, "No ... I've got chlamydia"


----------



## dura72 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was stood in the chemist and i said to the lady behind the counter. "Do you have anything that will clear up diarrhea?"

"We have some Imodium plus, if that's what you mean" She replied.

"No, I don't think you understand my question, I just shit on your floor"


----------



## dura72 (Feb 18, 2011)

You know you're in Essex when your rape victim sticks their finger up your arse.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 18, 2011)

can anyone tell me whether i should be spraying my plants with water as some leaves are quite dry but soil is moist. also if i should how ofter is it required? some pics so u can see
Cheers


----------



## kana (Feb 18, 2011)

wats every1 use canna coco natural or professional?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 18, 2011)

A group of girlfriends is on vacation when they see a 5-story hotel with a sign that reads: "For Women Only." Since they are without their boyfriends and husbands, they decide to go in. 

The bouncer, a very attractive guy, explains to them how it works. "We have 5 floors. Go up floor by floor, and once you find what you are looking for, you can stay there. It's easy to decide since each floor has a sign telling you what's inside." 

So they start going up and on the first floor the sign reads: "All the men on this floor are short and plain." The friends laugh and without hesitation move on to the next floor. 

The sign on the second floor reads: "All the men here are short and handsome." Still, this isn't good enough, so the friends continue on up. 

They reach the third floor and the sign reads: "All the men here are tall and plain." 

They still want to do better, and so, knowing there are still two floors left, they continued on up. 

On the fourth floor, the sign is perfect: "All the men here are tall and handsome." The women get all excited and are going in when they realize that there is still one floor left. Wondering what they are missing, they head on up to the fifth floor. 

There they find a sign that reads: "There are no men here. This floor was built only to prove that there is no way to please a woman."


----------



## dura72 (Feb 18, 2011)

At what date is it OK to use your girlfriends Valentines card as roach?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> At what date is it OK to use your girlfriends Valentines card as roach?


LMFAO! To be safe I'd say the day SHE decides to take it down from the mantelpiece.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

hey guys any growers from the midlands here? and just a big shout out to all uk growers good work lads why buy low grade shit when you can grow some serious shit at home. peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2011)

kana said:


> wats every1 use canna coco natural or professional?


I use the professional mate, real good stuff its prepared and buffed a little better then the natural heres my Barneys G13 Haze in the stuff

*




*


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2011)

stop showing off with that pic pukka. lol. Checked my babies last nite and also gave them a nute and water change 50%bloom,50%grow and a small blast of boost. They are white pistils starting to show. yee-ha


----------



## Airwave (Feb 19, 2011)

lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GOLD-PROTECTOR-5L-GROWSTAR-HYDROPONICS-AND-FOILER-/120686764196?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c197de0a4


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry bro but i cant help it im real proud lol..........better your buzzin now mate best part of the grow startin for you now!!


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

amazing pis pukka she looks great cant wait for mine to get that big


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 19, 2011)

class mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks lads theres more in the link in my signature


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah but another 10-12 weeks. better be worth it. I HATE BANKS. they have cancelled my online banking for my business acc and i cannot pay people their wages. they have no explanation for doing it. ive benn on the phone for 2 hours. BASTARDS. ive told them im suing for 1.2million in damages. i been on hold for 15mins.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2011)

420th post, woop woop, sparking up a J to celebrate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds fun man :/ I refuse to bring the bank into anyting when it comes to work. All wages i pay straight from the till, and with the other jobs i hold i accept nothing but cash in hand. There is no reqwuirement for the bank to handle or be aware of any of my money, they can go fuck emselves  

I'm gonna go deposit my money with sainsbury's, in return for lots of meat! steak!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds fun man :/ I refuse to bring the bank into anyting when it comes to work. All wages i pay straight from the till, and with the other jobs i hold i accept nothing but cash in hand. There is no reqwuirement for the bank to handle or be aware of any of my money, they can go fuck emselves
> 
> I'm gonna go deposit my money with sainsbury's, in return for lots of meat! steak!!


Haha, like your style ttt.


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 19, 2011)

is it ok to send seeds to each other in the uk


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hay guys, new grower. Was wondering if any1 has grown lowryder lemon before?? If so how is it??


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 19, 2011)

morning all, massive lie in, wake and back and possibly steak and eggs for breakfast me thinks, so far so good 

how's everyone today?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah its fine to send them anywhere in uk after all they are only souveniers right! i got my seeds from a uk seed bank very discreetly. and if your on about posting them off to friends yourself shit no ones ever going to know whats in the envolope.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

hey frenchy is it an autoflower strain ?? i know ozone does work with autoflower he maybe able to help.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

just think i should give some respect to herbieshead shop. thats where i got my seeds if you order before 2 pm very next day delivery . i had a 100% germination success too. i got lemon skunk which looks absolutely gawjus with alot of white cyrstals and cheese a favourite of mine both produced by greenhouse seeds. so how would a guy come across some good old british cheese we all know it was started here in the uk would love to get a clone of that baby...


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

Paintball with my firm tomorrow cos there aint been much work on lol, few people gota get shot in the bollocks, cant wait lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

you wanna try airsoft dude bit like paintball but use bb's bigger plaing areas better games. its a great day out im semi pro at it. got my own guns camo grenades the lot sure you would love it if you like paintball..


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

shadowdarker said:


> you wanna try airsoft dude bit like paintball but use bb's bigger plaing areas better games. its a great day out im semi pro at it. got my own guns camo grenades the lot sure you would love it if you like paintball..


Sounds like a laugh mate, just paintballs hurt more lol


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah it an auto flowering strain. ARrived ib the post today so gonna strat germinating them tonight when i get outta work.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2011)

If Tom Hanks was made of wood, he'd be Tom Planks.

If Tom Hanks masturbated, he'd be Tom Wanks.

If Tom Hanks made fake phone calls, he'd be Tom Cranks.

If Tom Hanks was a hotdog, he'd be Tom Franks.

If Tom Hanks stabbed his wife, he'd be Tom Shanks.

If Tom Hanks was Snooki, he'd be Tom Skanks.

If Tom Hanks leveled in CoD, he'd be Tom Ranks.

If Tom Hanks were a goth, he'd be Tom Angst.

If Tom Hanks owned Halifax, he'd be Tom Banks.

If Tom Hanks were a mummy, he'd be Tom Ankh.

If Tom Hanks was incredibly curteous, he'd be Tom Thanks.

If Tom Hanks were good weed, he'd be Tom Danks.

If Tom Hanks were smelly, he'd be Tom Stanks.

If Tom Hanks had a lisp, he'd be Tom Hankth.

If Tom Hanks quenched his thirst, he'd be Tom Drank.

If Tom Hanks committed suicide, he'd be Tom Hangs.

If Tom Hanks had a vasectomy he'd shoot Tom Blanks.

If Tom Hanks were a boat, he'd be Tom Cruise.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Haha, like your style ttt.


 Hehe, twas good, steak soon became 20 large peperomi's as they were on offer  Had mcdonalds afterwards which my body wasn't prepared for, that one came back up  still nursing the hangover.


gaztoth said:


> is it ok to send seeds to each other in the uk


 Perfectly so  Only thing would be the issue of trust in passing addresses over to random people, but that aside it's perfectly fine.


Mogwai5 said:


> morning all, massive lie in, wake and back and possibly steak and eggs for breakfast me thinks, so far so good
> 
> how's everyone today?


 Haha, sounds good mate  steak and egg has never really worked for me though, i'd much rather a black pepper marinated sirloin on it' own 


rainz said:


> Paintball with my firm tomorrow cos there aint been much work on lol, few people gota get shot in the bollocks, cant wait lol





rainz said:


> Sounds like a laugh mate, just paintballs hurt more lol


 Airsoft is great bbut yeah, paintballing is much more fun, as when you start to dominate, people know it!  airsoft just feels a touch pointless, don't get me wrong, love my little gun i brought back from the orient, but i much prefere the power of paintballs


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hehe, twas good, steak soon became 20 large peperomi's as they were on offer  Had mcdonalds afterwards which my body wasn't prepared for, that one came back up  still nursing the hangover.


Aw mate I've been there. Macdonalds always seems like a good option but it's just so salty and sugary it always comes back up when I have it lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, tis all good  Every time i drive to sainsbury's i make a point of going to mcdonalds for some double cheeseburgers, don't go out often so it's nice, just not today  i'll be enjoying that peperami with some beer in an hour or so though  although spending tomorrow moving all the furnature out of the old house for the movers. Kinda left it there for two years til we figured where we'd put it all. Might be a spare sofa hehe I can then roll out of bed right onto a sofa and never stand up again


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 19, 2011)

Quick question guys, is tomato fertiliser good to use for my nutrients??? Cheers


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

I dont think im gona bother with greenhouse again, too high of a chance of hermies from there fem seeds. IF i get any strains from them again they will be regs


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Quick question guys, is tomato fertiliser good to use for my nutrients??? Cheers


It is if your growing tomatoes lol, personally i would just get some bio bizz, its no more than 20quid for the grow and bloom. Cant be too sure with tomato fert if it isnt organic dont use it you will probs end up burning ur plants.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 19, 2011)

you get sprayed in the face full auto then tell me paintballs hurt more lol no full face masks just goggles. i came back one day looked like a nestfull of bees had stung my face little red lumps everywhere was still a good day out.


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

Lads, can anyone tell me how id go about uploading photo's from my fone?? they wont be great quality but fuck me at least i'll be able to show a couple of grows.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2011)

just down load onto ur pc, then up load them to the site following the instructions, btw, it says u can choose 6 pics at a time but ive found that i can only upload 3.


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

Dura........thats the problem mate, no pc or laptop atm, laptop broke ages ago and im waiting untill i can get a decent one off somebody cheap lol. Im on a PS3 atm and it wont accept pics from my fone


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 19, 2011)

rainz said:


> It is if your growing tomatoes lol, personally i would just get some bio bizz, its no more than 20quid for the grow and bloom. Cant be too sure with tomato fert if it isnt organic dont use it you will probs end up burning ur plants.


Haha fair enough cheers for the reply I will look into that then!


----------



## rainz (Feb 19, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Haha fair enough cheers for the reply I will look into that then!


no worries mate have a look on here for it, www.growell.co.uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now thats a fuckin tree! nice work pukka


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 20, 2011)

Ahhh the sunday blues. Fucking hate sundays, lol.


----------



## allywado (Feb 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ahhh the sunday blues. Fucking hate sundays, lol.


Second that one. Literally just emptied the contents of my stumoch on the hall floor, it was an unexpected one and I couldnt quite make it lol.


----------



## kana (Feb 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I use the professional mate, real good stuff its prepared and buffed a little better then the natural heres my Barneys G13 Haze in the stuff
> 
> *
> 
> ...


thanks mate i will get the proffessional, ur g13 looks great!! did u do anything to it 2 make it look like that?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 20, 2011)

allywado said:


> Second that one. Literally just emptied the contents of my stumoch on the hall floor, it was an unexpected one and I couldnt quite make it lol.


Haha, gutted mate. That's not exactly gonna brighten your day either is it. 5 day weekends and 2 day weeks for 2012!


----------



## allywado (Feb 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Haha, gutted mate. That's not exactly gonna brighten your day either is it. 5 day weekends and 2 day weeks for 2012!


Naa not at all sir, not at all hahaha. Im struggling to get through the 2 day weekends hahaha.

Old Firm today so right back on it! Mon the Gers WATP!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> can anyone tell me whether i should be spraying my plants with water as some leaves are quite dry but soil is moist. also if i should how ofter is it required? some pics so u can see
> Cheers


i have asked this question on 3 different threads and not 1 person has answered me in 3 days i am starting to have doubts about RIU now lol 
so i am asking again can anyone advise me on this asap.
Thanks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2011)

allywado said:


> Naa not at all sir, not at all hahaha. Im struggling to get through the 2 day weekends hahaha.
> 
> Old Firm today so right back on it! Mon the Gers WATP!


fuck that mate c'mon the hoops lol green all the way


----------



## allywado (Feb 20, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i have asked this question on 3 different threads and not 1 person has answered me in 3 days i am starting to have doubts about RIU now lol
> so i am asking again can anyone advise me on this asap.
> Thanks


I'm on my first grow mate so I dont know much at all but that happened to me n it was cos I had them in the seedling pots for too long but I dont hink thats your problem. I dont hink spraying will do much but.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i have asked this question on 3 different threads and not 1 person has answered me in 3 days i am starting to have doubts about RIU now lol
> so i am asking again can anyone advise me on this asap.
> Thanks


you can foliar feed yes, its not essential. good rule of thumb is to stick your finger in the top inch of the soil if its wet it doesnt need watering. tell us bout your setup, whats your temps like & what light you using? how close is it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you can foliar feed yes, its not essential. good rule of thumb is to stick your finger in the top inch of the soil if its wet it doesnt need watering. tell us bout your setup, whats your temps like & what light you using? how close is it?


im using a home made cabinet with cfl lighting i have 1 125w above the plany about 2 inches and 3 40w cfls around the plant at different positions. the temps normally sit about 35c at highest and 20c at coolest which is with lights off. i am running a 18/6 light schedule have done from seed i am planning on switching to 12/12 at the 1 month mark as currently at day 20. all info on my grow so far is on this link. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/404431-2nd-attempt-cfl-grow-kc.html


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 20, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im using a home made cabinet with cfl lighting i have 1 125w above the plany about 2 inches and 3 40w cfls around the plant at different positions. the temps normally sit about *35c at highest* and 20c at coolest which is with lights off. i am running a 18/6 light schedule have done from seed i am planning on switching to 12/12 at the 1 month mark as currently at day 20. all info on my grow so far is on this link. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/404431-2nd-attempt-cfl-grow-kc.html


that's not good, don't really want to be getting above 26, you got a fan in there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im using a home made cabinet with cfl lighting i have 1 125w above the plany about 2 inches and 3 40w cfls around the plant at different positions. the temps normally sit about 35c at highest and 20c at coolest which is with lights off. i am running a 18/6 light schedule have done from seed i am planning on switching to 12/12 at the 1 month mark as currently at day 20. all info on my grow so far is on this link. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/404431-2nd-attempt-cfl-grow-kc.html


aye like mog says 36 is well over the top end really. 20-25 is about the mark, are you venting ?


----------



## rainz (Feb 20, 2011)

Just got back from paintball, what a fucking laugh. Only got 3 bruises aswell lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now thats a fuckin tree! nice work pukka


Cheers Don, thinkin about savin her till December an wackin some lights an tinsal on her LOL



kana said:


> thanks mate i will get the proffessional, ur g13 looks great!! did u do anything to it 2 make it look like that?


Thanks bro,........no mate let mother nature do its thang!! only thing i did was about week 4 of flower a pulled an tied some of the lower colas in to some space as they were covered by the bigger top colas thats it.


----------



## rainz (Feb 20, 2011)

shadowdarker said:


> you get sprayed in the face full auto then tell me paintballs hurt more lol no full face masks just goggles. i came back one day looked like a nestfull of bees had stung my face little red lumps everywhere was still a good day out.


I got told today at paintball that the guns can fire a paintball up to 230MPH over 50 metres, the most powerfull bb gun ive had was a M92Fs berretta that fired at 245ft per sec over about 35metres. Paintballs HURT, bb's sting lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 20, 2011)

well yes they do fire at about 230 mph the very same as a bb gun. if you convert that into ft/per second works out to be around 330 ft per second the very same as what my m4 and mp5 full autos fire at. and my sniper rifle fires at 500 ft/ per second. im not disputing that paintballs hurt but you get sprayed on full auto with an accurate bb gun thats firing about 600 rnds a minute theres no less pain believe me i used to paintball before i airsofted so have first hand knowledge of it. but hey i was only suggesting you tried it out not trying to have a comp about which hurts more blah blah blah getting told and actually knowing about something are 2 different things try getting some facts before gobbing off about which is better peace p.s hope your bruised up to fuck along with your ego!!!


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 20, 2011)

if you would like some more in depth knowledge just ask


----------



## rainz (Feb 20, 2011)

You spastic cunt i was having a laugh, i only went paintball cos it was free, i'd feel like a cunt if my hobby was getting camouflaged up and running around with a load of men, bare in mind your using REPLICAS that shoot tiny plastic pellets. Stop playing fake wars and fuck off to the army you poofta


----------



## rainz (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want any more knowledge on how much of a cunt you are just ask


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh that bit of banter cheered my sunday blues away


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 20, 2011)

ouch lol. 

@ rainz 

[video=youtube;NJ1rSywlm7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ1rSywlm7U[/video]


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 20, 2011)

some random attitude freebie 4got the name? actually forgot the name months ago n me friend who had the clones of her fucked em up so she is no more n never even new what she was lol smells really orangey? this is at 8wks could go a few more but nevermind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

handbags at dawn lads... 

nice plant sambo looks a yeilder too.


----------



## rainz (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> handbags at dawn lads...
> 
> nice plant sambo looks a yeilder too.


Handbags full of bb's i bet lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 20, 2011)

hope ur all well lads, ive just rolled up a fat cheisel joint and about to enjoy a cup of tea and cake lol, WOW ur a ledgend mate lol......sambo...that plant looks nice man, and if it smells orangey thats gota narrow it down a bit lol looks good tho mate.


----------



## bobmarley123 (Feb 20, 2011)

3-0 i just cant get enough !!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 20, 2011)

oh shit...jist woke up..realisd ahve jist pistoff the biggest gangster in the area...thot ah wiz bein a smart cunt...shit,shit shit. mite have tae do sum serious grouvelin, oh deaer...shit shit shit....i am seriously scared here...fuck.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> oh shit...jist woke up..realisd ahve jist pistoff the biggest gangster in the area...thot ah wiz bein a smart cunt...shit,shit shit. mite have tae do sum serious grouvelin, oh deaer...shit shit shit....i am seriously scared here...fuck.


It was only a matter of time before that mouth of yours got you into serious trouble.

Do you think you might get stabbed low or just shot?


----------



## tightnuggs (Feb 21, 2011)

i hear the thumbscrews are back in fashion! so watch out dura72


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> oh shit...jist woke up..realisd ahve jist pistoff the biggest gangster in the area...thot ah wiz bein a smart cunt...shit,shit shit. mite have tae do sum serious grouvelin, oh deaer...shit shit shit....i am seriously scared here...fuck.


we`ve all done it at some point lol, lets just hope your "situation" didnt get as interesting as mine when it happened


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> oh shit...jist woke up..realisd ahve jist pistoff the biggest gangster in the area...thot ah wiz bein a smart cunt...shit,shit shit. mite have tae do sum serious grouvelin, oh deaer...shit shit shit....i am seriously scared here...fuck.


Thought you were aff the sauce dura. Get on the case asap, the longer it festers in his head the worse its gonae be


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

I want 1st offer on Dura's plants. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> we`ve all done it at some point lol, lets just hope your "situation" didnt get as interesting as mine when it happened


I love a good story, please elaborate Saerimmner


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2011)

ah well lads, as mentioned by airwave it was only a matter of time before my mouth got me in trouble, it only happens 2 or 3 times a year but it always seems to be the fuckin hardest or most psychotic cunts in the area, maybe ive got sum unresolved death wish or sumthin!!
i recon i'll probably get away with good apology, worst case scenario is a few slaps, these guys dont really use guns coz it just nrings too much attention. only real problem is all the top end dealers in my area are connected to northern irish paramilitaries.....thats when it gets 'interesting'.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

What u say to the guy dura??


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 21, 2011)

Ye come on dura, spill the beans!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2011)

i dont really remember tbh, i just remember talkin tro the guy in the pub bog and then he went fuckin apeshit at me, i manged to calm him down but i was pretty smashed, i had been in the pub since half 12 and had been at it pretty heavily for around 9 or 10 hours.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2011)

i think i told him to get his charlie out and cut me a line or sumthin, not really sure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

canny believe you were out that long after we got beat. Old Firm Days are always messy. I was at my mums b/f 50th on sat night and my g/f was moaning about her brother coz he's a prick. blah blah blah, then this old guy about 70ish tells her to shut the fuck up, I told him to shut his mouth as she is entitled to a moan. He then squares up to me and says he is an ex-para, to which my priceless reply was "Get out my face or I'll punch you back into 1945." Full house started laughing and I suppose it broke the tension but I'm still raging an old [email protected] at 70 thinks he can take me. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> canny believe you were out that long after we got beat. Old Firm Days are always messy. I was at my mums b/f 50th on sat night and my g/f was moaning about her brother coz he's a prick. blah blah blah, then this old guy about 70ish tells her to shut the fuck up, I told him to shut his mouth as she is entitled to a moan. He then squares up to me and says he is an ex-para, to which my priceless reply was "Get out my face or I'll punch you back into 1945." Full house started laughing and I suppose it broke the tension but I'm still raging an old [email protected] at 70 thinks he can take me. lol


lmao, brilliant. 

so he's the coke dealer then dura. they might not mess around with guns but knives are silent, just be careful mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

I was thinking(not too hard tho)does anyone who does soil want to do a soil v hydro grow off. I'll be able to start from the 3rd week onwards in June. We will get the same beans and see who yields the most and who has the better plant and we could get an independent adjudicator to do the smoke test. Any takers????


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I was thinking(not too hard tho)does anyone who does soil want to do a soil v hydro grow off. I'll be able to start from the 3rd week onwards in June. We will get the same beans and see who yields the most and who has the better plant and we could get an independent adjudicator to do the smoke test. Any takers????


are you soil or hydro Sbilly?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

Hydro all the way


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

would be intresting to see if done with the same seeds n starting the same time.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> would be intresting to see if done with the same seeds n starting the same time.


sorry not trying to be a smart arse but u boys would all need the same clones for it to be half way fair test


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 21, 2011)

Think its a pretty safe bet hydro is gonna out perform soil.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry not trying to be a smart arse but u boys would all need the same clones for it to be half way fair test


Good point


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry not trying to be a smart arse but u boys would all need the same clones for it to be half way fair test


yeah good point smart arse lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

come on it's just a bit of fun. You up for the challenge sambo


----------



## rainz (Feb 21, 2011)

Alrite everyone? had a long day at work today, ive been setting up the Queen exhibition in Brick lane im shattered need a big old doobs rapid. Dura...hope you sort it out mate, take care.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I love a good story, please elaborate Saerimmner


basically i work as a doorman/bouncer/whatever ya wanna call us and our company took over ALL the doors of every licensed premises in a town not too far from where i live (won the contract not jus forced our way in) as the police and council wanted 1 door firm running the whole town so they could implement one of these "safer town" schemes (door staff running every door, connected by radio to police n CCTV operators etc), long story short one of the main conditions of the contract being awarded was an emphasis on lowering the amount of alcohol n drug related problems in the town, we basically got rid of everyone we were supposed to but this obv upset the local dealer/gangster as obv we are hitting him in the pocket, he tried buying us all off, then started mentioning to individual doorstaff that it might not be a good idea for them to carry on working for the company, then he started threatening and that was quickly followed by numerous lads (including me) who worked for us getting random kickings in supermarkets/pubs etc( 8/9 ppl onto 1 everytime, all masked up) shortly followed by stabbings( i was done down the arm with a cutthroat razor) and cars being set on fire etc

basically it all escalated over about 6months and ended with a lot of us enjoying numerous trips to hospital for stitches and tetanus injections and him being found about a month or 2 after he "disappeared" in some woods about 30miles away stuffed in a couple of black bags with no teeth or hands/feet


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> basically i work as a doorman/bouncer/whatever ya wanna call us and our company took over ALL the doors of every licensed premises in a town not too far from where i live (won the contract not jus forced our way in) as the police and council wanted 1 door firm running the whole town so they could implement one of these "safer town" schemes (door staff running every door, connected by radio to police n CCTV operators etc), long story short one of the main conditions of the contract being awarded was an emphasis on lowering the amount of alcohol n drug related problems in the town, we basically got rid of everyone we were supposed to but this obv upset the local dealer/gangster as obv we are hitting him in the pocket, he tried buying us all off, then started mentioning to individual doorstaff that it might not be a good idea for them to carry on working for the company, then he started threatening and that was quickly followed by numerous lads (including me) who worked for us getting random kickings in supermarkets/pubs etc( 8/9 ppl onto 1 everytime, all masked up) shortly followed by stabbings( i was done down the arm with a cutthroat razor) and cars being set on fire etc
> 
> basically it all escalated over about 6months and ended with a lot of us enjoying numerous trips to hospital for stitches and tetanus injections and him being found about a month or 2 after he "disappeared" in some woods about 30miles away stuffed in a couple of black bags with no teeth or hands/feet


Ive read the book I think m8 and did they not make a film a few years back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I was thinking(not too hard tho)does anyone who does soil want to do a soil v hydro grow off. I'll be able to start from the 3rd week onwards in June. We will get the same beans and see who yields the most and who has the better plant and we could get an independent adjudicator to do the smoke test. Any takers????


i reckon coco would take you on taste but the hydro would hands down take weight, thats a no brainer.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive read the book I think m8 and did they not make a film a few years back


lmao fighting talk, wana watch you dont ''disapear'' Sbilly


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

fcuk me this threads volatile over the last few weeks lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fcuk me this threads volatile over the last few weeks lmao


lol i was thinking the same m8 all good fun to read tho.


----------



## rainz (Feb 21, 2011)

I cant stop laughing to all the 'likes' under the nutty posts


----------



## rainz (Feb 21, 2011)

WOWgrow....... is it you that studies physics?? if it is, wheres all the quantum kush's and higgs bozon hash?? lool


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

rainz said:


> I cant stop laughing to all the 'likes' under the nutty posts


lol yeah whats with this likes malarky is it newish? 

you been in bricklane today then rainz, use to live n work in tower hamlets for a few yrs fucking shithole is being nice about the area lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao fighting talk, wana watch you dont ''disapear'' Sbilly


give me an answer sambo, u up for it?????


----------



## rainz (Feb 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol yeah whats with this likes malarky is it newish?
> 
> you been in bricklane today then rainz, use to live n work in tower hamlets for a few yrs fucking shithole is being nice about the area lol


Yea since 8 this morning mate, you know the brewery? been setting up stage and set everywhere in there, cant complain tho im dying to meet brian may and i will thursday!!!! well happy but yea shame its in a 3rd world part of town lol its like where's whitey down there. Loads of fashion sorts rand there aswell nearer spitallfields, past a bit of time watchin the models as well lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

i quite like the "like function" for me its good for when ur stoned and cant be bothered to write something but wanna show u've visited lol. i've given nearly double the likes i've received lmao, fucking pointless really lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> give me an answer sambo, u up for it?????


 
my tent is busy for another 11wks when did ya wana start? 

like Don said too of course hydro will beat soil yield wise n how could we test flavour? 

i like the idea m8 but am gonna pass on the challenge thanks.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

rainz said:


> Yea since 8 this morning mate, you know the brewery? been setting up stage and set everywhere in there, cant complain tho im dying to meet brian may and i will thursday!!!! well happy but yea shame its in a 3rd world part of town lol its like where's whitey down there. Loads of fashion sorts rand there aswell nearer spitallfields, past a bit of time watchin the models as well lol.


i aint been down that way in yrs rainz, i was working in poplar n living round the corner in limehouse apart from the pure ghettoness of the area all i member bout the place is crisp street market n the pie n mash shops hmmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

fair play but it's not all about yield, it's about how wasted you get off it and of course taste. I would need to do it about the end of June(Damm Neville's Haze bitch 14weeks) I come back from holiday on 3rd week of June. As I said we could get an Independent Adjudicator. Just post a bud


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

Sambo = shitebag lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

is there more than 1 nevilles haze other than the nevilles haze from mr nice?

if so how dus that work i no lots of breeders use each others strains but how can they all call it nevilles haze if its nevilles as in mr nice?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo = shitebag lol


do you wana disapear lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> do you wana disapear lol


I'm only fucking with you. The Nevs do get breeded by other than Mr Nice, the 'tude do them but I think they get them from GHS. Think they are trying to find a Nev that flowers in about 10 weeks, coz not many people can wait 14 weeks


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm only fucking with you. The Nevs do get breeded by other than Mr Nice, the 'tude do them but I think they get them from GHS. Think they are trying to find a Nev that flowers in about 10 weeks, coz not many people can wait 14 weeks


looks like we're on the same mission lol, i'm hoping of crossing a male with something to bring the flowering time down


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

wots up boys not posted hear for a bit been having hell a trouble keeping my ladies up straight they are like fucking lying all over the gaff lol my own fault as i knew it was comin but dicided not to grab 100 yoyo supports but wot the hell if thats how they wanna roll ill leave them to it i was ment to cut it 3 weeks this saturday but i think 2 will do me just fine !! how is all yas?!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

i no its a long flowering strain n the crosses are to get the time down what i dont get is how can they call it nevilles haze? i thought mr nice had to rename alot of there strains for copyright laws etc so


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive read the book I think m8 and did they not make a film a few years back


quite a few similiar stories floating around both in hollywood and real life mate, an same as with everything else, some are true and some arent, mine however, although certain details have been omitted in case LEO is watching is nonetheless true


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm only fucking with you. The Nevs do get breeded by other than Mr Nice, the 'tude do them but I think they get them from GHS. Think they are trying to find a Nev that flowers in about 10 weeks, coz not many people can wait 14 weeks


so what yours then in ya journal are they mr nice? and have ya smoked it b4? ive never just wondered what it taste like etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> wots up boys not posted hear for a bit been having hell a trouble keeping my ladies up straight they are like fucking lying all over the gaff lol my own fault as i knew it was comin but dicided not to grab 100 yoyo supports but wot the hell if thats how they wanna roll ill leave them to it i was ment to cut it 3 weeks this saturday but i think 2 will do me just fine !! how is all yas?!!


alrite cheddar, an early harvest then m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

yes mate 8 weeks will do me right mate fuckin hate chopping em down it takes to long but hey all out the next in is my way of thinking looking like my heaviest harvest up to yet but we will see these babies never seem to surprise me im gonna be toning it down next time and scrogging i think if i can be bothered to find a screen that is !!


sambo020482 said:


> alrite cheddar, an early harvest then m8.


----------



## allywado (Feb 21, 2011)

Evenin lads. Whats happenin? Im just tokin' on some of the chinese peoples finest wet shite hahaha, cannot wait for my first grow to be over and done with so I can get it smoked . 

Wee question, im growin in soil n im using biogrow biobloom n alg-a-mic, been gettin good results n no nute burn and my pH is 7 so should I start feeding more? Im doin 2ml grow n 2ml bloom and the odd 2ml of alg-a-mic. Also what other nutes could I get for bigger buds?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> Evenin lads. Whats happenin? Im just tokin' on some of the chinese peoples finest wet shite hahaha, cannot wait for my first grow to be over and done with so I can get it smoked .
> 
> Wee question, im growin in soil n im using biogrow biobloom n alg-a-mic, been gettin good results n no nute burn and my pH is 7 so should I start feeding more? Im doin 2ml grow n 2ml bloom and the odd 2ml of alg-a-mic. Also what other nutes could I get for bigger buds?


the topmax is good m8, have you not got a bio-bizz feeding chart?


----------



## allywado (Feb 21, 2011)

i've not got one. had a look at one before but couldnt remember the names of the things. theyve got that topmax, bioheaven and fish mix in my hydro shop. Would u say topmax would be a good shout? I'l google that feeding chart n see what kinda strengths its talkin


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

the topmax is worth the score, the heaven i dunno so much especially at that price, i have used n seen it used a few times n didnt seem like it was worth the 50quid a ltr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

i think biobizz is meant to be 4ml each in flower ally if my memory is correct haha. sometimes is.

you wanting to stay organic with a booster?


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> i've not got one. had a look at one before but couldnt remember the names of the things. theyve got that topmax, bioheaven and fish mix in my hydro shop. Would u say topmax would be a good shout? I'l google that feeding chart n see what kinda strengths its talkin


feeding chart here: http://www.biobizz.nl/download/wallpapers/BioBizz_GrowSchedule-Most-Wanted__1680x1050.jpg 

Sambo, cleared out my mailbox, sorry it was actually the sent items clogging it up - must have sent too many airsoft invites out !!


----------



## allywado (Feb 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the topmax is worth the score, the heaven i dunno so much especially at that price, i have used n seen it used a few times n didnt seem like it was worth the 50quid a ltr.


Il grab that topmax when im out tomorrow. 50 bangers for a litre  fook that lol, cant be that good. Im just past 4 weeks flowering so i've still got time for the topmax yet. Cheers for the info sambo, some man.


----------



## allywado (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think biobizz is meant to be 4ml each in flower ally if my memory is correct haha. sometimes is.
> 
> you wanting to stay organic with a booster?


Theres a few different charts I found but most say 4ml bloom and 1ml grow at my stage ( 4 weeks flowering ) so il go with that. Was never intending on staying organic, certainly have no quarrels going inorganic. Why what were you thinking?



Mogwai5 said:


> feeding chart here: http://www.biobizz.nl/download/wallpapers/BioBizz_GrowSchedule-Most-Wanted__1680x1050.jpg
> 
> Sambo, cleared out my mailbox, sorry it was actually the sent items clogging it up - must have sent too many airsoft invites out !!


Cheers for that Mogwai, more bloom is definately needed.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> Il grab that topmax when im out tomorrow. 50 bangers for a litre  fook that lol, cant be that good. Im just past 4 weeks flowering so i've still got time for the topmax yet. Cheers for the info sambo, some man.


litre for 15 here: 
http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-solutions/biobizz/biobizz-top-max/prod_432.html


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> Theres a few different charts I found but most say 4ml bloom and 1ml grow at my stage ( 4 weeks flowering ) so il go with that. Was never intending on staying organic, certainly have no quarrels going inorganic. Why what were you thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that Mogwai, more bloom is definately needed.


no worries I'm on the grow, bloom and topmax with all mix, best looking plants yet  (so far!)


----------



## allywado (Feb 21, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> litre for 15 here:
> http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-solutions/biobizz/biobizz-top-max/prod_432.html


Was talkin about the heaven stuff. I can get the top max at my hydro shop, 8 quid for the half litre I think so Il just grab that. Cheers again mate.


----------



## allywado (Feb 21, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> no worries I'm on the grow, bloom and topmax with all mix, best looking plants yet  (so far!)


Glad to hear it mate. I went with B&Q's john innes no.3 for the soil. I think its just the equivelant of all mix but i could be making that up hahaha. Seems to be doin wonders for my first grow.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> Was talkin about the heaven stuff. I can get the top max at my hydro shop, 8 quid for the half litre I think so Il just grab that. Cheers again mate.


ha got ya, i'll get me coat


----------



## kana (Feb 21, 2011)

yo ppl im currently a straight bio bizz user, but been contemplating about switching 2 the canna range, would u canna users say theirs big difference?


----------



## MalteseGrower (Feb 21, 2011)

just a quick note for anyone lookin for a cheap grow tent. especially for scrog. go to wilkinsons and grab a grow tent for 12 quid including scrog screen built in. the actual tent is clear plastic but line it with white wall paper from poundland on the inside and thick bin bags on the outside. 15 quid all in including the double sided tape to put it together (pundland again).

enjoy


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

MalteseGrower said:


> just a quick note for anyone lookin for a cheap grow tent. especially for scrog. go to wilkinsons and grab a grow tent for 12 quid including scrog screen built in. the actual tent is clear plastic but line it with white wall paper from poundland on the inside and thick bin bags on the outside. 15 quid all in including the double sided tape to put it together (pundland again).
> 
> enjoy


now ya tell me after i just brought 2 ds120s at 200quid lol just messin, wilkos are good they got loads of stuff usefull for growing.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

kana said:


> yo ppl im currently a straight bio bizz user, but been contemplating about switching 2 the canna range, would u canna users say theirs big difference?


i've done both but no expert on the matters but i'l chip in any way lmao. u'll get more taste from the bio-bizz but more yeald from the canna coco, seemed that way with me and its what i've heard/read type thing


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 21, 2011)

thought id bump the thread b4 bed lol shit that sounds abit weird lol 

duru hope ya still alive or at the very least they only striped ya n left ya fingers intact so ya can continue to post lol

las i think he was talking bout changin to canna soil nutes not coco dont wana be a smart arse or nuffing tho lol

take it easy peoples.............


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 21, 2011)

rainz said:


> WOWgrow....... is it you that studies physics?? if it is, wheres all the quantum kush's and higgs bozon hash?? lool


lol, you read eh rainz?? 



Saerimmner said:


> basically i work as a doorman/bouncer/whatever ya wanna call us and our company took over ALL the doors of every licensed premises in a town not too far from where i live (won the contract not jus forced our way in) as the police and council wanted 1 door firm running the whole town so they could implement one of these "safer town" schemes (door staff running every door, connected by radio to police n CCTV operators etc), long story short one of the main conditions of the contract being awarded was an emphasis on lowering the amount of alcohol n drug related problems in the town, we basically got rid of everyone we were supposed to but this obv upset the local dealer/gangster as obv we are hitting him in the pocket, he tried buying us all off, then started mentioning to individual doorstaff that it might not be a good idea for them to carry on working for the company, then he started threatening and that was quickly followed by numerous lads (including me) who worked for us getting random kickings in supermarkets/pubs etc( 8/9 ppl onto 1 everytime, all masked up) shortly followed by stabbings( i was done down the arm with a cutthroat razor) and cars being set on fire etc
> 
> basically it all escalated over about 6months and ended with a lot of us enjoying numerous trips to hospital for stitches and tetanus injections and him being found about a month or 2 after he "disappeared" in some woods about 30miles away stuffed in a couple of black bags with no teeth or hands/feet


Ah that's a fair old story. Seeing as you're a bouncer, what is your thoughts on this vid? Apparently the white guy was suspected of dealing drugs and tried to steal something so the bouncer took him into the toilet and gives him a beating. 
[video=youtube;pbSDQZxaYdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbSDQZxaYdw&feature=player_embedded[/video]



las fingerez said:


> i quite like the "like function" for me its good for when ur stoned and cant be bothered to write something but wanna show u've visited lol. i've given nearly double the likes i've received lmao, fucking pointless really lol


lmao, that's awesome. So true as well. Since i've been home from work I've just been sat around in a lemony haze! 

Off to watch some family guy and then hit the hay. Got fucking work again at 7.30. Peace bros


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 21, 2011)

ez peeps, time for the wooden hill! Before I go though, imagine going here after a doob or two, man - I'm not sure if i'd run screaming or be on the floor in laughter!![video=youtube;D7Oew8O9le0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Oew8O9le0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Griffta (Feb 21, 2011)

what a bellend that bouncer is (the guy in the video - not the poster in this thread!)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2011)

Boys I used the entire BioBizz lineup last grow (except Alg-a-mic cos 'Wilkinsons' seaweed extract is only £1.25 for 500ml and knocks spots off it!).
They loved the 'Fishmix' as an addition to the 'Grow' (every 3rd water is best,along with 'Alg-a-mic'),'Topmax' is good gear but the 'Heaven' is the biggest con i've ever seen. It's just diluted molasses that they bottle and charge you a packet for,my local hydro does it for £32-500ml and he's the cheapest in the city!
I wouldn't follow the chart though as it calls for far,far too much nitrogen,don't use 'Grow' at all through the flowering phase and just top the N up with 'Fishmix' as they need it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2011)

And if that was I in a toilet with that doorman trying to bitch on me,after the first punch I'd have been all over him. I'd have my thumbs in his eyes and his nose in my mouth quicker than he could say 'bully'!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ez peeps, time for the wooden hill! Before I go though, imagine going here after a doob or two, man - I'm not sure if i'd run screaming or be on the floor in laughter!![video=youtube;D7Oew8O9le0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7Oew8O9le0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


fuck thats weird m8 lol id be running screaming i think.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd be running screaming an all, fuck me that's creepy lol. 

The thing about that situation is that there was another guy in there (cameraman) so being out numbered in a small space isn't gonna go well. There's nowhere for you to go lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

outnumbered bollocks, if you havent the stones to fucking punch a guy back your going to be walked on every day.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol, you read eh rainz??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

spose its a job never fancied it meself, had a sia door supervisor license for yrs tho well bout 2yrs lol not exactly yrs runs out end of this yr i think, whats ya take on the sia just another way for the gov to get money or ja fink its done good by doing what ya say n changing doormen from bruisers etc


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

@ WOWgrow...... Yea i do mate, wish i went college and uni to study it, its more of an obsession to know what the universe holds, i love getting stoned up and looking thru my telescope aswell lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2011)

its kinda been a double edged sword really, on one hand now its regulated by the SIA( recently scrapped in the PM`s cull on quango`s) you cannot get a door/security/cctv license if you have any convictions for assault/gbh/drugs etc so thats helped with forcing a lot of the old bruisers out and replacing them with better trained, less violent staff

On the other side of the story, one of the things our company specialises in is going in and sorting out clubs/pubs/towns etc that have been allowed to be taken over by dealers an thugs etc, and unfortunately for them jobs you need the old bruisers to get ANYTHING moving, the younger lads just havent got the stones to go up against major gangsters etc

im a pub manager as my day job and go round sorting out problem pubs for the brewery( drugs/gangs etc) and we take our own doorstaff with us to each pub, last friday we had a problem with the pikeys mouthing off in the pub n stealing drinks off ppl, our older doorstaff had no problems going straight over there an telling em to behave or they would be out, 1 of em tried giving it the big i am to the bouncer an 2mins later was outside on the pavement bleeding, ya wont get that from the younger lads i tell ya


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

You gota love the old bruisers tho lol, i know a 58 year old that no one would say boo to, just make sure your their mate lol.


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

Anybody tried any of the cropi-canna strains?? they sound lovely


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> You gota love the old bruisers tho lol, i know a 58 year old that no one would say boo to, just make sure your their mate lol.


the company supervisor is the same, 73 ex special forces, ex police sniper and will fuck you up majorly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

some snaps from the journal





BRP cherry cheese 




casey jones




Dawgfood( smells incredible but at 10+ wks its not staying




Panama


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Feb 22, 2011)

My m8 is gettibln some weed at the minute called 'blues' . He says it is the best arround north england at the min. Was just wondering if any1 knows what exact strain that might be??


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Don......Looking proper nice there don that cherry cheese looks well tasty mate, when u choppin em??


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

Frenchy1000 said:


> My m8 is gettibln some weed at the minute called 'blues' . He says it is the best arround north england at the min. Was just wondering if any1 knows what exact strain that might be??


livers/blues quite a few people on the site have the strain, spose to be some of the smelliest nicest smoke you can get. 

not too shore but i think ive read on here that its a fucked up northan lights pheno from 1989?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

love the porn don, fucking lovely m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

dont spose any1 no's what a council electricity upgrade will entail? will they wana test all power points ja think? dunno why im asking really i no im gonna have to pack everyfing up n hide the girls fucking cunting wanky fucking council cunts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> @ Don......Looking proper nice there don that cherry cheese looks well tasty mate, when u choppin em??


 cheers fella i reckon i'll let em run till the weekend ish


sambo020482 said:


> livers/blues quite a few people on the site have the strain, spose to be some of the smelliest nicest smoke you can get.
> not too shore but i think ive read on here that its a fucked up northan lights pheno from 1989?


 thats what i'd heard too, and it is some of the nicest smoke ive ever tried. 


sambo020482 said:


> love the porn don, fucking lovely m8.


 cheers fella!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont spose any1 no's what a council electricity upgrade will entail? will they wana test all power points ja think? dunno why im asking really i no im gonna have to pack everyfing up n hide the girls fucking cunting wanky fucking council cunts!


 down this way it normally involves re-wiring houses to get rid of all the old black n red wiring n replacing it with 3 core
, only time ive ever heard of it


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Don.......Nice man gona be choping my cheesewrecks the same time ish, The casey looks really nice aswell mad resin build up on the leaves, some nice hash there for ya eh lol shame about the long flowering time tho. Can anyone tell me is it possible to use GH ripen as a foliar feed aswell??


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> @ Don.......Nice man gona be choping my cheesewrecks the same time ish, The casey looks really nice aswell mad resin build up on the leaves, some nice hash there for ya eh lol shame about the long flowering time tho. Can anyone tell me is it possible to use GH ripen as a foliar feed aswell??


i wouldnt m8 ive seen nute burn from when used more than the recommended dose so fuck nos what it would do if sprayed straight on.


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i wouldnt m8 ive seen nute burn from when used more than the recommended dose so fuck nos what it would do if sprayed straight on.


I was thinking that aswell sambo but i was thinking maybe dilute it to 0.5ml per litre? im only feeding 4ml per litre every other watering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> @ Don.......Nice man gona be choping my cheesewrecks the same time ish, The casey looks really nice aswell mad resin build up on the leaves, some nice hash there for ya eh lol shame about the long flowering time tho. Can anyone tell me is it possible to use GH ripen as a foliar feed aswell??


kool man is there much of a cheese representation in them? i loved the trainwreck for weight but the taste came up short


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2011)

so what's every1 up to today then lads? i'm about to start getting stoned and doing nothing, it feels like it's been a hard day after my 20mins of hard work in the house lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> outnumbered bollocks, if you havent the stones to fucking punch a guy back your going to be walked on every day.


Call me crazy but I'd rather take a few sucker punches from one guy and walk away than jumped by a group and not walk away at the expense of a few slaps. Just my philosphy though. 



rainz said:


> @ WOWgrow...... Yea i do mate, wish i went college and uni to study it, its more of an obsession to know what the universe holds, i love getting stoned up and looking thru my telescope aswell lol


Haha, my mates always get radged at me when I bring it up when we're stoned, says it mashes their heads too much. I love thinking about it. It's never too late mate ... actually it will be when the tuition fees go up to 10k a year, lol. 

@Saerimmer

Yeh I've noticed there's a lot less beefcakes on the doors in my area now, and like you said most of them are absolutely fine with you, the only time I've ever had a problem with one was when this guy who was doing mcat in the toilet said he bought it from me lol so I got kicked out, I was like wtf, let them check all my shit and even the coppers did that swipe test on my hands but I think he just didn't wanna go back on his decision. He was a roid monkey though, real redfaced as well. 

The guy in that video's address name and phone number are plastered all over the youtube vids now, reckon it's probably the white supremacists raging mostly. But they have gotten really pissed off about it.


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

its fucking good stuff tho, the plant ive been feeding it to is definatley ahead of the other and smells sweeter. Ive just ordered a litre of it cos i only bought the 500ml bottle to try it out, glad i did now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Call me crazy but I'd rather take a few sucker punches from one guy and walk away than jumped by a group and not walk away at the expense of one punch. Just my philosphy though.


 fair point. i think it would depend how drunk i was at the time how it'd go


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2011)

@Saerimmer

Yeh I've noticed there's a lot less beefcakes on the doors in my area now, and like you said most of them are absolutely fine with you, the only time I've ever had a problem with one was when this guy who was doing mcat in the toilet said he bought it from me lol so I got kicked out, I was like wtf, let them check all my shit and even the coppers did that swipe test on my hands but I think he just didn't wanna go back on his decision. He was a roid monkey though, real redfaced as well. 

The guy in that video's address name and phone number are plastered all over the youtube vids now, reckon it's probably the white supremacists raging mostly. But they have gotten really pissed off about it.[/QUOTE]

same as with everything though you get your good`uns and your complete cocks but in the long term ya jus gotta remember that although theres the odd twat here an there, theres been a lot of thugs taken off the doors over the last few years and within a few years it will be mandatory to have CCTV covering every square inch, inside and out, of a licenced premises, that employs more than 3 staff so neither the customers OR the staff (door or bar/restaurant) will be able to get away with anything soon as it will all be on film


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man is there much of a cheese representation in them? i loved the trainwreck for weight but the taste came up short


If im honest when i first tried it i knew it was a cheese, taste and smell are sweet/cheesy, grows like the trainwreck but an average yielder, i would definatley recommend it to anyone.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> its fucking good stuff tho, the plant ive been feeding it to is definatley ahead of the other and smells sweeter. Ive just ordered a litre of it cos i only bought the 500ml bottle to try it out, glad i did now


good nute hay rainz, dus exactly what it says and cheap too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

you seen connoissuer genetics cheesedog? it look sweet as a nut


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> good nute hay rainz, dus exactly what it says and cheap too.


Yea it is a brilliant nute and its only £6 for 500ml, great little bottle to try it out. Thanks again sambo


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you seen connoissuer genetics cheesedog? it look sweet as a nut


Not yet i havent mate but ive been told they have a few nice looking cheese crosses, what you got lined up next? and do you have any idea if i can feed GH ripen as a foliar feed? LOL


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

@ WOWgrow.......What exactly are you studying mate?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> @ WOWgrow.......What exactly are you studying mate?


physics with theoretical physics, transferring in sept to the dirty south!


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> physics with theoretical physics, transferring in sept to the dirty south!


Wicked mate thats what im into i would love to rake up theoretical physics, whereabouts are you moving to? maybe you could teach me a few things eh lol


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Feb 22, 2011)

just got my bulbs through, didnt realise how big they are lol gonna have to get some fixtures tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> Not yet i havent mate but ive been told they have a few nice looking cheese crosses, what you got lined up next? and do you have any idea if i can feed GH ripen as a foliar feed? LOL


 no i wouldnt use it as a foliar feed, foliar feeding anything in the lat etaages of flower will lead to mould usually. i know a lad that uses it to flush with at the end of flowering instead of feed.

next up ive got grape ape/ sensi star x purple/ qrazy train/ psychosis/ livers/ DOG kush/ avalon/ cherry cheese x livers


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2011)

what seedbanks do the phsychosis n livers etc?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 22, 2011)

rainz said:


> Wicked mate thats what im into i would love to rake up theoretical physics, whereabouts are you moving to? maybe you could teach me a few things eh lol


Same mate, friggin hate practical. Still can't set up a simple circuit properly lol. I'll be going to Kings college London so slap bang in the middle. ££££ >:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> what seedbanks do the phsychosis n livers etc?


none man, they're clone only


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no i wouldnt use it as a foliar feed, foliar feeding anything in the lat etaages of flower will lead to mould usually. i know a lad that uses it to flush with at the end of flowering instead of feed.
> 
> next up ive got grape ape/ sensi star x purple/ qrazy train/ psychosis/ livers/ DOG kush/ avalon/ cherry cheese x livers


Thanks don, the lineup is sounding fucking amazing to say the least lol.


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Same mate, friggin hate practical. Still can't set up a simple circuit properly lol. I'll be going to Kings college London so slap bang in the middle. ££££ >:


You wont be far from me there. Wait till you see the prices rand ere lol. Its all theory for me aswell but id love to be let loose in a lab lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 22, 2011)

evening people, looking for a strain recommendation. Looking for a short indica dominant girl which doesnt push out alot of side branches and is around a 8 weeker and available in fem. Should ave got my arse in gear and took cuttings of my dinafem cheese but you know how things go, havent got my cloner up and running yet let alone my veg area so i need to start from seed again. The seedbank i use has run out of stock on my usual strain so i need a different one thats gonna work in this cab of mine. Any suggestions?


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

some power africa at 8wks 3days they have been pretty abused its a hardy cheap strain 5fems for a score.


----------



## rainz (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Sambo........Looking good mate, whats it smelling like? not bad for a score eh looks like a good yielder.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2011)

dont smell too bad m8 aint nuffing special, they were flowered in 6.5ltr pots n crammed into a small space could av been alot better but worth the score i spose.


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 23, 2011)

morning peoples 

fucking pissing it down round here aint doing much for my smoking in the garden lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

morning all, what a shit time to be up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

def looks worth it sambo man, youve got a lot better to work with now tho eh


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 23, 2011)

i been up since fucking 4am lol

you sorted ya shit out then dura? still alive anyway lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Good morning all, sambo u still a shitebag, dura good to see you can still type even if its with 1 finger. lol. As for that guy in the toilet with the bounce, would never have got myself into that situation, got to keep your wits about you if your up to no good


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good morning all, sambo u still a shitebag, dura good to see you can still type even if its with 1 finger. lol. As for that guy in the toilet with the bounce, would never have got myself into that situation, got to keep your wits about you if your up to no good


morning m8 i am shitebag that much is true lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes lads, im still alive. don't think anything gonna come of it, sum1 would've made contact with me by now. i'd have been summoned to a 'meeting' if it was gonna be taken any further....ah well just another bit of stupidity to mark down in the ledger.


----------



## rainz (Feb 23, 2011)

Mornin all, just woke up with half a joint stuck to my cheek, had to post aint done it for a long time lol smoked myself into a coma


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 23, 2011)

rainz said:


> Mornin all, just woke up with half a joint stuck to my cheek, had to post aint done it for a long time lol smoked myself into a coma


a half joint stuck to ya cheek rainz lmfao that made me larf m8 was ya abit stoned last night by nechance lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was lying next to my new girlfriend and I said, "you're different to all the other girls I've slept with."
She said, "that's because I'm a bloke, you twat."

That's what I love about Martin... She's got a great sense of humour.


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you ever seen somebody soo chinese it looks like it hurts?

I can say this because some of my best friends are racist.


----------



## rainz (Feb 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> a half joint stuck to ya cheek rainz lmfao that made me larf m8 was ya abit stoned last night by nechance lol


LOL yea just a bit, day off today so im gona enjoy it despite the rain, i feel well monged out tho might have to pop to camden for some pie 'n' mash. U alrite sambo??? .............Glad to see ur still about dura, would have been a shame to lose RIU's own frankie boyle lol.


----------



## rainz (Feb 23, 2011)

gona smoke that half a spliff that my cheek saved from last night i fink, its a bit flat tho lol


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

wake 'n' bake any1?


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

Frenchy1000 said:


> wake 'n' bake any1?


Yeeeeeeeeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok. so my first grow, i just went ahead and put 1 seed into a pot of soil gave it a water and now waiting. still no sign of it and i planted at on saturday! whats the longest you guys have waited for a plant to pop up?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

An elderly British gentleman of 83 arrived in Paris by plane.

At the French immigration desk, the man took a few minutes to locate his passport in his carry-on bag. 

"You have been to France before, Monsieur?" the Immigration officer asked, sarcastically.

The elderly gentleman admitted he had been to France previously.

"Then you should know well enough to have your passport ready."

The British gentleman says, "The last time I was here, I didn't have to show it."

"Impossible. The British always have to show their passports on arrival in France!"

The elderly gentleman gave the French Immigration Officer a long hard look.

Then he quietly explained;

"Well, the last time I was here, I came ashore on Juno Beach on D-Day in June 1944, and I couldn't find any fucking Frenchmen to show it to."


----------



## rainz (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> An elderly British gentleman of 83 arrived in Paris by plane.
> 
> At the French immigration desk, the man took a few minutes to locate his passport in his carry-on bag.
> 
> ...


Fucking quality lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Now, I'm sure many of you have encountered little shits in supermarkets. Little kids running about and knocking things over, being rude, walking all over their parents, you know the kind. But the worst are the biters. Yes, those little cunts that feel it is okay to bite you whenever they feel like it.
Okay, here's the best part. A biter got me today when I was grocery shopping. He broke the fucking skin, too. This was when the gears started turning, the moment I saw a tiny sprickle of blood on the little shits teeth as he was grinning at me like the little cunt he is. I made my eyes get wide, and started screaming "SHIT! SHIT!." Now, my good friend, Tom we'll call him, was there too, and he instantly picked up on it. He started shouting "FUCK! MAYBE HE DIDN'T GET IT! FUCK!." By now, the kid is scared shitless and starts crying, and instantly, Mizz Mom appears out of nowhere and starts getting pissy at us for yelling at her kid.
Here's the kicker, I look her straight in the eye and say, "Miss, get your son tested as soon as possible, he just bit me and I'm, I'm FUCKING HIV POSITIVE."
And now there is silence. Not a peep in the entire store. The brat knows he just fucked up big time because his mum isn't defending his ass. She just stares at me wide eyed. I walk away from them, buy my shit from the wide eyed cashier, all the while blood is dripping from my calf, making a nice little trail on the floor. And, just as we leave, we start to hear the mother sobbing. Sobbing like the cunt she is.
I have never felt any more satisfaction than the moment I heard that sob.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Frenchy1000 said:


> ok. so my first grow, i just went ahead and put 1 seed into a pot of soil gave it a water and now waiting. still no sign of it and i planted at on saturday! whats the longest you guys have waited for a plant to pop up?


7 days, after that i just launch the damn things, hasnt happened too often though, thank fuck.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

"I'm pulling him over, I'm doing a breath test"..."Look, you were over the limit. You've got a criminal record. Thats a fine and a twelve month ban"..."Look, we're going to have to let you go, it's company policy"..."I don't care if there's only 20 thousand miles on the clock, that's my final offer"..."Oh that's just great! No car, no job!".....So, Sir. What will it be?...........make it a double, had a bit of a shit day.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why I fired my secretary:

Last week was my birthday and I didn't feel very well waking up on that morning. I went downstairs for breakfast hoping my wife would be pleasant and say, 
"Happy Birthday!", and possibly have a small present for me. As it turned out, she barely said good morning, let alone "Happy Birthday." 
I thought... Well, that's marriage for you, but the kids... They will remember.
My kids came bounding down stairs to breakfast and didn't say a word. So when I left for the office, I felt pretty low and somewhat despondent. 

As I walked into my office, my secretary Jane said, 
"Good Morning Boss, and by the way Happy Birthday!" 
It felt a little better that at least someone had remembered. I worked until one o'clock, when Jane knocked on my door and said, "You know, It's such a beautiful day outside, and it is your Birthday, what do you say we go out to lunch, just you and me." 
I said, "Thanks, Jane, that's the greatest thing I've heard all day. Let's go!"
We went to lunch. But we didn't go where we normally would go. 
She chose instead a quiet bistro with a private table. 
We had two Martinis each and I enjoyed the meal tremendously.
On the way back to the office, Jane said, "You know, It's such a beautiful day... We don't need to go straight back to the office, do we?" 
I responded, "I guess not. What do you have in mind?" 
She said, "Let's drop by my apartment, it's just around the corner."
After arriving at her apartment, Jane turned to me and said, 
"Boss, if you don't mind, I'm going to step into the bedroom for just a moment. I'll be right back."
"Okay," I nervously replied. She went into the bedroom and, after a couple of minutes, she came out carrying a huge birthday cake. 
Followed by my wife, my kids, and dozens of my friends and co-workers, all singing "Happy birthday".
And I just sat there...
On the couch...
Sobbing...
Naked...
and erect.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Who here wants to play a game of rape?

No? That's the spirit!


----------



## gblunt (Feb 23, 2011)

the prices 4 sum nice sticky shit is between £200-£250 an oz but u can get chinky weed for £140 an oz but its not flushed so it smells and tastes like ur smokin chemicals so best 2 grow ur own


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

bout 180 across the board up here, even the chinky shit, although of recent its not been too bad.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

&#654;&#592;q&#477; uo p&#633;&#592;oq&#654;&#477;&#670; &#592; &#654;nq &#305; &#477;&#623;&#305;&#647;&#65279; &#647;s&#592;&#1503; &#477;&#613;&#647; s&#305; s&#305;&#613;&#647;


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

An old man was in hospital. Lying in bed, he leaned over to the pretty young nurse attending to him and whispered in her ear
"Give us a kiss, luv!"

"No!", replied the nurse

"Oh go on!", said the man

"No!", replied the nurse again

"Please!", begged the old man, "Just a quick peck on the cheek?"

"For the last time, no!", said the nurse, "I shouldn't even be wanking you off!"


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

good to see dura is back to business. Heres my big girl out of my two Neville's. She is 4.5 feet and growing
View attachment 1457376View attachment 1457377

and yes I'm wearing a house coat. lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

lookin good...the plants, i mean not the house coat!! call it a shower robe, house coat make you sound like a pensioner!!lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Do I not get +rep for the SHOWER ROBE. lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting Human Body Facts


- The largest cell in the human body is the female egg, and the smallest is the male sperm.

- A full bladder is roughly the size of a soft ball (a bit bigger than a cricket ball).

- It takes food seven seconds to get from your mouth to your stomach.

- The attachment of human muscles to skin is what causes dimples.

- The average man's penis is three times the length of his thumb.

- A woman's heart beats faster than a man's.

- If the average male never shaved, his beard would be 13 feet long when he died.

- Men with hairless chests are more likely to get cirrhosis of the liver than men with hair.

- There are about one trillion bacteria on each of your feet.

- Side by side, 2000 cells from the human body could cover about one square inch.

- Women blink twice as much as men.

- The average person's skin weighs twice as much as their brain.

- When you are looking at someone you love, your pupils dilate...they do the same when you are looking at someone you hate!

- Your ears secrete more earwax when you are afraid than when you aren't.

- Your body uses 300 muscles to balance itself when you are standing still.

- If saliva cannot dissolve something, you cannot taste it.

- The average woman is 5 inches shorter than the average man.

*** You looked at your thumb... Didn't you?


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Interesting Human Body Facts
> 
> 
> - The largest cell in the human body is the female egg, and the smallest is the male sperm.
> ...


Hahahaha, I looked at my thumb n it made me lol hahaha


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

Billy that plant looks dyno mate. So thats the difference wi soil n hydro hahaha. 

Mines are about 4 n a half weeks since i switched to 12/12 n the hairs on the main colas are nearly all orange, this normal? The guideline is 10 weeks flowering.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

Osama Bin Laden sent Former American president George Bush a coded message to let him know he was still alive:
-3 7 0 H S S V-
-0 7 7 3 H- 
Bush is baffled, and even the FBI, CIA & NASA can not decipher it. They ask Britains MI-6 for help. MI-6 replies, tell the president he is holding it upside down.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

allywado said:


> Billy that plant looks dyno mate. So thats the difference wi soil n hydro hahaha.
> 
> Mines are about 4 n a half weeks since i switched to 12/12 n the hairs on the main colas are nearly all orange, this normal? The guideline is 10 weeks flowering.[/QUOTEa lot of the time its strain dependant, im around 4.5 weeks in and the hairs are still white, but i know my orange bud for example will change quickly soon and in no time theyll all be orange.


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> a lot of the time its strain dependant, im around 4.5 weeks in and the hairs are still white, but i know my orange bud for example will change quickly soon and in no time theyll all be orange.


Theres only a few orange hairs on the lower tops n the wee popcorn buds are still all white. What does it mean when they turn orange? Could it be happenin faster than normal cos a the cold in my loft? Its about 10 degrees when the lights off n 20 when its on.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

they just change colour as the become more mature, its just part of the growth process, not sure what the exact reason is and i couldnt say if the cold has anything to do with it. im at the point where i dont really pay attention to days/weeks when i'm growing, i just leave them until i think their ready, check the trichcomes with a microscope and crop them when there half cloudy half orangy. the only thing i can say about the cold is that sumtimes itll make your stalks and bud go a little purple in colour.


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> they just change colour as the become more mature, its just part of the growth process, not sure what the exact reason is and i couldnt say if the cold has anything to do with it. im at the point where i dont really pay attention to days/weeks when i'm growing, i just leave them until i think their ready, check the trichcomes with a microscope and crop them when there half cloudy half orangy. the only thing i can say about the cold is that sumtimes itll make your stalks and bud go a little purple in colour.


That sounds awrite to me. Il need to get myself a scope for the trichomes, you know wheres best to get one?


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

Would somethin like this be good enough? http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/12692242/USB-Microscope/Product.html?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:12692242|prd:12692242


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

i got mine off ebay for a fiver, its not up to much but it does the job or a jewellers loupe 
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=jewelers+loupe+&_fscr=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m19


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i got mine off ebay for a fiver, its not up to much but it does the job


Sound il get one of them n keep an eye on the trich's from now on.

Cheers mate


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

allywado said:


> Would somethin like this be good enough? http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/12692242/USB-Microscope/Product.html?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:12692242|prd:12692242


 yeah, that looks like it would do nicely but you can get stuff for a lot cheaper, although i think i mite spend a few extra quid and get sumthin like that myself .


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

My strain is a 14 weeker allyboy, mibby 12 with hydro. Should be alot of quality weed


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yeah, that looks like it would do nicely but you can get stuff for a lot cheaper, although i think i mite spend a few extra quid and get sumthin like that myself .


If the 60x jewellers loupe things on ebay do the job il just grab one of them. Would be fun to get the pictures wi the usb one but.


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My strain is a 14 weeker allyboy, mibby 12 with hydro. Should be alot of quality weed


Minted mate, 14 weeks is a long time man. My three wee bitches in the loft are startin to stink the place up hahaha, canae wait til chop time.

You's aw seen the promo comin up on attitude? Looks healthy n I need to get seeds soon anyway. I was hinkin about gettin that DNA Genetics Sleestack then u get Reserve privada confidential cheese for free n u get ur ufo freebies n the free hings wi that promo. All in you get 18 fem'd seeds n 4 reg for 60 quid. No bad eh?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

allywado said:


> Minted mate, 14 weeks is a long time man. My three wee bitches in the loft are startin to stink the place up hahaha, canae wait til chop time.
> 
> You's aw seen the promo comin up on attitude? Looks healthy n I need to get seeds soon anyway. I was hinkin about gettin that DNA Genetics Sleestack then u get Reserve privada confidential cheese for free n u get ur ufo freebies n the free hings wi that promo. All in you get 18 fem'd seeds n 4 reg for 60 quid. No bad eh?


Ive got 3 Jack Blacks and another 3 freebies to go before I order seeds. Next grow will be the Jacks. They are meant to be great to grow. Mainly Indica


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

So have I still got no takers for a soil v hydro grow??????


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got 3 Jack Blacks and another 3 freebies to go before I order seeds. Next grow will be the Jacks. They are meant to be great to grow. Mainly Indica


I got some green the other week there n it wis yummy n had seeds so I was hopin to use them but only 1 out of 12 cracked open. I planted that n just stuck it under my light, flowering the noo so its 12/12 fae seed.


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> So have I still got no takers for a soil v hydro grow??????


Im hinkin bout doin 1 hydro next round n the rest soil so i'l have my own wee competition goin down


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> So have I still got no takers for a soil v hydro grow??????


ah musta missed this? are you lookin for a competition?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ah musta missed this? are you lookin for a competition?


Aye dura, sambo shited out of it. The challange is - we get the same beans(i know it would be better with clones but there is a logistics problem) and we get an independent adjudicator to compare. Obviously we are not going on yield as I would win hands down, we are going for which one is the most potent, best high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

you need the same clone for this to be fair unless you get an inbred line bean and even then theres a chance it could taste different


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Theres Don pissing on my fire again. lol. Its just a bit of fun and bragging rights


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

Theres some Super lemon haze and big bang clones about my area you could maybe get your hands on


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

that would interesting tae follow, yeild is definetly goin tae the hydro, perceived wisdom is that soil grown tastes best but the jury is still out on that...dunno bout potency though, never heard o a comparison on that.think i mite actually start my own hydro, ive got 8 clones in soil rite now and that gonny be too much for 1 tent, so i mite wash the soil off 4 and pop them in my shiny new 4 pot dwc, ive had it about 7 or 8 months and never used it. i did try a wee hydro dwc experiment last grow. i had a totally fucked up plant around a week into flower and i had to pull it out the pot, wash aw the dirt off and pop it in a homemade dwc, first time ive tried hydro, the plant bounced back a fuckin beauty and gave me a few ounce, nuthin amazin but as the plant was almost dead i was fuckin well happy, and it gave me a look at how hydro works.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

allywado said:


> Theres some Super lemon haze and big bang clones about my area you could maybe get your hands on


where abouts is it your from again ally?


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> where abouts is it your from again ally?


southside of glasgow mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

allywado said:


> southside of glasgow mate


we are all within a 20miles radius boys


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> we are all within a 20miles radius boys


Il shout oot my windy n see if u can hear me hahahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you just shout "FTP". lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Theres Don pissing on my fire again. lol. Its just a bit of fun and bragging rights


hahaha my bad....thought it was a competition? 20 miles apart tho you boys can manage that


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

ahm around 40 miles fae glasgow but ahm up there every week anyway, ahm around 30 miles fae you billy.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

wizny me , i shouted big joke knew!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

we could do this easy. How much is the clones Ally


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Did you just shout "FTP". lol


Hahahaha I wouldnt put it past me


----------



## allywado (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Did you just shout "FTP". lol





supersillybilly said:


> we could do this easy. How much is the clones Ally


Big bangs are 10 spot each n the slh isnae ready yet but i hink theyre the same price


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey dura, if you can collect fae the big smoke I could take a jolly up to Backward land to collect


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

aye, ahd be up 4 that, its a monday nite ahm up there, ah drive up tae ma uni nite class , it finishes at 8 pm so it wouldny be a prob. ahm gonny have tae go the noo but ahll be back in a few hours.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Well with my current grow and holiday I would be ready to start 3rd week of June


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Telling you boys the social sent me a guy to do data input for me. It's free and we get him for 4 weeks + we get £600 training grant to teach him how to use a spreadsheet. This guy is about 30 stone easy. Ive had to give him MY power seat coz the rest will not support him. He talks non-stop about Ian Fleming novels and doctor who ties, aye TIES. Canny take much more and he has only been here since Monday. His breathing is the loudest thing in the office, fuck its annoying. How long do you get for murder these days? He's just came back from lunch with all sorts of stains on his shirt. Its his breathing though........aaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol, sounds like fun mate. the doles been tryin tae get me on to that shit but ahve got more excuses than a tory politician. i just wish they would understand I DONT WANT A FUCKING JOB, JIST GEEZ MA FUCKIN GIRO. ah just spent an hour in the bloody dole office today coz i didny sign on yesterday, ah told them i was away visiting a mate and my car broke down and i didnt have my phone with me.....i was actually lying in my wanking chariot sweating the weekends drink and charlie extravaganza out my system, sad thing is my house is only 100 yards from the office.....yes, i truly ahm lazier than a quadriplegic spastic with yuppie flu.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 23, 2011)

It's hilarious how you lads scottish lingo comes out more when your talking with each other. you're chameleons I tell ye!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> It's hilarious how you lads scottish lingo comes out more when your talking with each other. you're chameleons I tell ye!


 lol, i know, ive noticed myself when im talkin to other scots, especially guys from the south west area, we end being a bit more 'jockish'!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

We are a mixture of social chameleons with a bit of social hand grenades flung in for good measure. lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuck me, the last few pages have read like an irvine welsh book lol.
I read this thread everyday, so probs should introduce myself. Hello I'm Griffta, a noob grower from the SW.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 23, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Fuck me, the last few pages have read like an irvine welsh book lol.
> I read this thread everyday, so probs should introduce myself. Hello I'm Griffta, a noob grower from the SW.


Haha, I've noticed that too.

Some days you get some north westerners in here and it reads like Emmerdale Farm. Then you get the Scottish and it reads like Trainspotting.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Haha, I've noticed that too.
> 
> Some days you get some north westerners in here and it reads like Emmerdale Farm. Then you get the Scottish and it reads like Trainspotting.


....then some days you get a bunch of Southerners and it reads like a bunch of FANNIES. LOL just fucking about, good laugh this thread tho


----------



## Griffta (Feb 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> ....then some days you get a bunch of Southerners and it reads like a bunch of FANNIES. LOL just fucking about, good laugh this thread tho


haha oright calm down Begbie


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuck it, time to finish work. C u guys 2morrow. Yes I know I'm Scottish and work. lol


----------



## Vento (Feb 23, 2011)

Any of you jocks near Gino's Chippy on Cumbernauld road ( Opposit the New inn's boozer ) ..If so ... Can you nick in and get me a fish supper and a battered haggis ? 

Thank's


----------



## natto (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey all,

New to the site so just thought I'd come in and say 'hi'.

I read the first few pages with interest, and the last (quite a) few with a big dose of LOL 

Just outside London here, and been paying £50 for about 3/8 of alright hash for a while... daylight robbery in anyone's book, but it's all I could get, cos it was reliable and I'm not trusting street dealers. Not been smoking much but been drinking too much for a while (medical needs that a lot of countries would recognise but this backward 2nd world nation of ours doesn't - I'm seriously thinking about emigrating just to get what I consider my basic human rights met). 

Anyway, I've recognised the drinking's because the hash was just 'OK' and spending time on here's got me absolutely licking my lips at what's possible. I haven't had decent weed like that for a couple of years now, and as my supply's dried up I've decided the Riu way's going to be my way forward for 2011 and beyond. Less booze, and more headfood 

So that's me. Peace to all


----------



## Vento (Feb 23, 2011)

natto said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New to the site so just thought I'd come in and say 'hi'.
> 
> ...


Hi ya Natto  Welcome to Riu man 

So you got a plan ?


----------



## natto (Feb 23, 2011)

Forgot my main question for you all! Do you guys use a proxy or other way to cover your tracks completely to visit here and post? If you don't, think it's safe?

I'm only considering a very small grow for personal only, but get really uncomfortably paranoid about this kind of stuff, so would really appreciate hearing what you all think.

Cheers!


----------



## Airwave (Feb 23, 2011)

natto said:


> Forgot my main question for you all! Do you guys use a proxy or other way to cover your tracks completely to visit here and post? If you don't, think it's safe?
> 
> I'm only considering a very small grow for personal only, but get really uncomfortably paranoid about this kind of stuff, so would really appreciate hearing what you all think.
> 
> Cheers!


Nobody gives a shit about a small time op.

If you have a large op, then you simply don't mention it.


----------



## rainz (Feb 23, 2011)

The Cheesewreck is defo a winner lads, i woke up with a joint stuck to my face earlier as u know but ive just woke up again and ive beaten that...................cadbury's cream egg melted all over my face, hair and hands. Fuck me i thought there was something badly wrong when my eye wouldnt open properly lol yet all i can remember is fancying a cream egg. Cheesewreck is defo in the top 10 now


----------



## rainz (Feb 23, 2011)

natto said:


> Forgot my main question for you all! Do you guys use a proxy or other way to cover your tracks completely to visit here and post? If you don't, think it's safe?
> 
> I'm only considering a very small grow for personal only, but get really uncomfortably paranoid about this kind of stuff, so would really appreciate hearing what you all think.
> 
> Cheers!


Your safe posting on here as long as aint your address lol


----------



## Vento (Feb 23, 2011)

natto said:


> Forgot my main question for you all! Do you guys use a proxy or other way to cover your tracks completely to visit here and post? If you don't, think it's safe?
> 
> I'm only considering a very small grow for personal only, but get really uncomfortably paranoid about this kind of stuff, so would really appreciate hearing what you all think.
> 
> Cheers!


you can use a proxy if you want ... but to be honest , I doubt The old bill are in here snooping about , The are under funded and streched to the limits as it is . It's good to be a bit paranoid , If it makes you feel better ...use a proxy 

This site has a bit of a disclaimer and the rules state that anyone signing up is not law agents , I'm not sure if that's water tight but i have never herd of anyone here being busted due to use of this or any other forums .

Besides ... most of the people here are roll players and are pretending to be growing / dealing ...it's just a big green RPG 

If your small and personal ...it's no big drama 

If your using an iphone or a smart phone to take pics ...I think you should look into removing GPS co ords that are embedded into your image files ..Apart from that ... Have at it


----------



## natto (Feb 23, 2011)

Vento said:


> Hi ya Natto  Welcome to Riu man
> 
> So you got a plan ?


Thanks a lot Vento, your welcome's really appreciated 

I've been dipping into books about growing for close-on twenty years now. It's always been a huge interest, but I always had a great supply so it was easier not to bother. I'm really concerned about quality now, plus supply's a problem. And reading on here it's such a passion and really fulfilling for a lot of folk - and I just know that's gonna be me 

With my present situation I think my best option's a stealth cab, growing two plants max. It's just for me, and I reckon I need about 6ozs a year, so I'm looking at a tidy little set-up hopefully, but still in the very early planning stages (and hoping I won't annoy too many peeps on here with my newbie q's, but my first purchase next week will be a Bible or two).

I'll be starting with a CFL grow I'm decided, no doubt expand later. Looking at soil and organic, lst. Quality's more important than quantity for me (long as I get a bit of quantity!), but it'd be nice to have both eventually. My first grow will be an experiment I guess, and no expectations, but we have some dodgy electrics here, so that's gotta be sorted first. Gutted, because the posts and pics on here have me champing at the bit!!


----------



## natto (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks a million guys, you've reassured me a lot 

I'll probably use a proxy, just because I get paranoid. One of my medical conditions is a serious anxiety disorder, so I can probably do without that stress, ha!

Nice to meet you all, and I didn't mean to interrupt the banter, but thanks a lot for the warm welcome, much appreciated, cheers 

Gonna be a while for the s from me unfortunately, but I've taken the first small step 



Vento said:


> Besides ... most of the people here are roll players and are pretending to be growing / dealing ...it's just a big green RPG
> 
> If your small and personal ...it's no big drama
> 
> If your using an iphone or a smart phone to take pics ...I think you should look into removing GPS co ords that are embedded into your image files ..Apart from that ... Have at it


Bloody hell, people come on here pretending? Wtf? I've got a PS3 for RPGs, and even then I can't be bothered. Bit shocked here at that! Cheers for the really good advice again Vento 



Airwave said:


> Nobody gives a shit about a small time op.
> 
> If you have a large op, then you simply don't mention it.


Great to hear - thanks!



rainz said:


> The Cheesewreck is defo a winner lads, i woke up with a joint stuck to my face earlier as u know but ive just woke up again and ive beaten that...................cadbury's cream egg melted all over my face, hair and hands. Fuck me i thought there was something badly wrong when my eye wouldnt open properly lol yet all i can remember is fancying a cream egg. Cheesewreck is defo in the top 10 now


Bloody hell I think I'll be staying away from that stuff - but loved the story, f'in hilarious! 

Many thanks for being so helpful and going gentle on a newbie one and all, I feel 'officially' a bit more settled in and comfortable so feel free to go all regional on me now, and get this thread back to where it was 

Peace to all my new-found UK toking partners, hopefully I'll be seeing you all around


----------



## chester12 (Feb 23, 2011)

just for a laugh has anyone ever heard of potfarm on Facebook its great not technical but keeps me amused when am on comp


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 23, 2011)

natto said:


> Thanks a lot Vento, your welcome's really appreciated
> 
> I've been dipping into books about growing for close-on twenty years now. It's always been a huge interest, but I always had a great supply so it was easier not to bother. I'm really concerned about quality now, plus supply's a problem. And reading on here it's such a passion and really fulfilling for a lot of folk - and I just know that's gonna be me
> 
> ...


welcome to the club fella, CFL grower here as well (for now ) 6OZ a year off 2 plants under CFL should be easily doable, espec if you can get a little veg cab going as well


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 23, 2011)

What's up natto, glad to have you here. 

Don't be so worried about being a noob and introducing yourself, everyone has been there. This site is filled with enough information for you to be able to manage 2 plants to 200 plants. Al you gotta do is read. My first grow was not great, I sorta went into it without covering all the bases (ph, nute strength etc) and ended up only pulling 4 oz from a really long ass grow. I would definitely recommend making sure you know exactly what you're gonna do right up until harvest. And don't be afraid to ask for help, theres tonnes of regulars here that'll be more than happy to offer you sound advice


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 23, 2011)

ez peeps, my god i'm bored tonight!!

Quick question for the soil/coco growers - anyone ever used air pots seen a few good things mentioned about them?


----------



## robby963 (Feb 23, 2011)

20 an 8th of pretty much always dry! 15 a Q at 8 -10, thats up north east england ayee ;P


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2011)

greets to all the new guys  hope everyones good 2nite?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ez peeps, my god i'm bored tonight!!
> 
> Quick question for the soil/coco growers - anyone ever used air pots seen a few good things mentioned about them?


The man you wanna ask just entered the thread 

whats goin on las. bird has fallen asleep on my typing hand. Im definitely not ambidextrous lol, this has taken like 15 mnutes!


----------



## natto (Feb 23, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> welcome to the club fella, CFL grower here as well (for now ) 6OZ a year off 2 plants under CFL should be easily doable, espec if you can get a little veg cab going as well


Awesome mate, cheers! I took a look at your first grow thread - WOW! It fills me with encouragement, and to be honest makes me very impatient to get started even before the electrics are seen to (only some sockets have problems, but my place's got to be investigated and maybe re-wired all over so I know that's probably not a good idea ) But I'm VERY keen to get going with all of this. You've really inspired me with your grow, thanks so much - I'll be following your posts that's for sure  

I posted this on a CFL thread, but this is something I'm thinking of (the only reply I had on there so far was 'don't breakum'!). I'm going up to London next week to the shop to check out the options. Any feedback from anyone appreciated. It's a 125-Watt, but no details of lumens online. I'd get the red and blue spectrums for swapping if they're decent lights:

*http://www.growell.co.uk/g/445/CFL-H...complete-kits-*



WOWgrow said:


> What's up natto, glad to have you here.
> ...
> 
> . I would definitely recommend making sure you know exactly what you're gonna do right up until harvest. And don't be afraid to ask for help, theres tonnes of regulars here that'll be more than happy to offer you sound advice


Thanks WOW mate, that's great advice, and also keeps me back and planning when I just want to just jump straight in. I have one old contact, long time no see, and all my fault, but I'm going to have to give him a call, otherwise I don't think I'm going to be able to come here until I have something started, it's too much of a tease, ha! He always could get a bit of great bud or hash and I don't need much. 

Great tips about being prepared - I'm in danger of getting carried away - and thanks so much for the warm and encouraging welcome, it's very much appreciated 



robby963 said:


> 20 an 8th of pretty much always dry! 15 a Q at 8 -10, thats up north east england ayee ;P


I guess it's still good and cheap still up north, just like it used to be when I was living there many moons ago. Always top stuff at a good price. Those northern lads didn't mess around and knew their stuff. Good days  Cheers!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ez peeps, my god i'm bored tonight!!
> 
> Quick question for the soil/coco growers - anyone ever used air pots seen a few good things mentioned about them?





WOWgrow said:


> The man you wanna ask just entered the thread
> 
> whats goin on las. bird has fallen asleep on my typing hand. Im definitely not ambidextrous lol, this has taken like 15 mnutes!


haha cheers wow lmao  


yeah i like the auto pots stops root bound plants esp if you go for a long veg.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/313169-airpots-club.html

check that out, some negative and postive views on the airpots, diy ones also 

i'm sure don g&t will chip in his 2 pence as he's where see them 1st 

i'm gonna do a side by side with clones at some point, just never got round to it really lmao


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 23, 2011)

wooohooo I just got a nice tenz of AK 47 which is fuckin banging! ^5 uk growers


----------



## Vento (Feb 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> What's up natto, glad to have you here.
> 
> Don't be so worried about being a noob and introducing yourself, everyone has been there. This site is filled with enough information for you to be able to manage 2 plants to 200 plants. Al you gotta do is read. My first grow was not great, I sorta went into it without covering all the bases (ph, nute strength etc) and ended up only pulling 4 oz from a really long ass grow. I would definitely recommend making sure you know exactly what you're gonna do right up until harvest. And don't be afraid to ask for help, theres tonnes of regulars here that'll be more than happy to offer you sound advice


Good advice  +rep


----------



## Vento (Feb 23, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> ez peeps, my god i'm bored tonight!!
> 
> Quick question for the soil/coco growers - anyone ever used air pots seen a few good things mentioned about them?


Coco + Air Pots = Weedzilla 

Check out the Coco Growers Unite thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html
The guys here have a airpot club thing to i think 

If you have the time you can scan thru my Journal for a full Coco+Airpot grow ....i fkn LOVE em !


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Morning Geezers. WOWgrow's trouble and strife fell asleep on his arm(wanking ritule hahahaha). Billy trying to be more cockney. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 24, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> wooohooo I just got a nice tenz of AK 47 which is fuckin banging! ^5 uk growers


sweet, an i jus randomly had a mate drop me round a present of vanilla kush, things are looking up lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> sweet, an i jus randomly had a mate drop me round a present of vanilla kush, things are looking up lol


I can beat you all......unexpected tax rebate of £19.34 from 2002. Brought a smile to my face


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Just thinking ahead guys. For my next grow I'm going to be growing 3 Jack Blacks. Right now Ive got 2 in the tent which is 2mx2mx2. Im going to be using 3 individual dwc's. At the mo there is little space as it is and a bit of a pain in the ass filling up the buckets. Anyone got any ideas how I could incorporate a res that will keep them topped up at all times?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Check this auto out guys. http://www.discountseedcompany.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1068483-Sweet-Seeds-Big-Devil-Auto-Feminized-5-pack.html Anyone ever grown it? I think it will be a big yielder


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm planning on growing cheese def but im torn between TGA's Vortex and DNA's Chocolope. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just thinking ahead guys. For my next grow I'm going to be growing 3 Jack Blacks. Right now Ive got 2 in the tent which is 2mx2mx2. Im going to be using 3 individual dwc's. At the mo there is little space as it is and a bit of a pain in the ass filling up the buckets. Anyone got any ideas how I could incorporate a res that will keep them topped up at all times?


yeah give me half hour just woke up lol. been playing undead nightmare zombinos all night


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah give me half hour just woke up lol. been playing undead nightmare zombinos all night


Cheers ma man


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

how diy friendly are ya? i'm rubbish, thats why i'm asking lol, its a little bit of work but i've seen the principle of it working in my tent. i'll gonna roll a doob and draw a picture on paint probs easier than trying to explane it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

DIY my middle name. Do I get to use a hammer. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

no plumbing parts lmao, back in 10-15 or so


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

ah well, spent last nite wae ma girl and she proceeded tae tell me that the hot barmaid im really friendly with told her that she comes back to my house for a drink with me after the pub, we were all drinkin together at weekend, birds in the house guys in the garage havin a jam session, apparently aforementioned barmaid talked about me all nite, my bird super suspicious....mmmm...wonder why? any way talked my bird round to accepting(if not believing) it was just friendship and then gave her the hardest humping ive done for a while...take a guess who i was thinkin of when i shot ma load?? go on take a guess , bet u wont get it!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just thinking ahead guys. For my next grow I'm going to be growing 3 Jack Blacks. Right now Ive got 2 in the tent which is 2mx2mx2. Im going to be using 3 individual dwc's. At the mo there is little space as it is and a bit of a pain in the ass filling up the buckets. Anyone got any ideas how I could incorporate a res that will keep them topped up at all times?










thats the principles how my DWC auto refiller works. i can grab the secondary res out of the loft if you want a closer inspection?

hope this helps bro, give me a shout if u want anymore info, i'm no pro though lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got a feeling I'll fuck my ceilings if I try and build that. lol Think after this grow I'll invest in a Wilma 4 pot dripper system and put an airstone in the res for added oxygen, or just fucking persevere

Cheers for the drawing, looks a good setup but me thinks I can't build it


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah airstones in every container  i just had a 100L main res tank but yeah would work better on the ground floor i guess due to the weight.

how about fuck off the big res and just topping up the smaller one, u could even have the secondary res connected outside the tent like i did to stop the water heating up  just some ideas bro


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah airstones in every container  i just had a 100L main res tank but yeah would work better on the ground floor i guess due to the weight.
> 
> how about fuck off the big res and just topping up the smaller one, u could even have the secondary res connected outside the tent like i did to stop the water heating up  just some ideas bro


Its the connection to each bucket I'm worried about. I seen a wilma 4 pot dripper http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=496 only £71 and I could do a SCROG. Ohhh my head if flying with ideas now. U think the dripper will be as good as DWC


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2011)

Seems like you're in the same situation as me there supersillybilly. I'm currently using 40L totes, and as such can fit a fantastic 2 totes in my cab, and they are a bit of a pain to refill etc. Want a system where the bulky hefty reservoir is not inside the grow cab, but i keep taking up any free floor space i have in my room with coputers and speakers


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its the connection to each bucket I'm worried about. I seen a wilma 4 pot dripper http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=496 only £71 and I could do a SCROG. Ohhh my head if flying with ideas now. U think the dripper will be as good as DWC


as mentioned i'm no pro but when u had the dwc bubbler it was the most explosive growth i've seen so far, i've used a 4 pot wilma before, coco and drippers. adding more bubbles as the man below suggested deff seemed to work. unfortunatly i only got 3 weeks into 12.12 before had 2 cull it for unexpected reasons lol  started back up again a few months ago, gonna start the hydro back up again at some point but loving the flavor from the soil at the mo.



tip top toker said:


> Seems like you're in the same situation as me there supersillybilly. I'm currently using 40L totes, and as such can fit a fantastic 2 totes in my cab, and they are a bit of a pain to refill etc. Want a system where the bulky hefty reservoir is not inside the grow cab, but i keep taking up any free floor space i have in my room with coputers and speakers


i was thinking if u'd make an appearance bro, how u been? i remember u saying that u had the same problem a while ago


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm gooa and i'm bad  Just a tad exhausted of people and society and things, can't even stick with a thread online let alone keep any form of relationships moving in real life. I got two new cussions for my floor, some money for a set of knock off bubble bags and i'm going out later to buy a new tea pot  Only other thing i'd like would be a herb iron or a vape but i can continue living without them.

Got a new flatmate in who is happy for me to smoke but i am not letting him in on the magic huming cupboards, so i've resigned to halting any planned upgrades until i sort out whether i can either continue living here due to cost, or whether i fancy selling everything up and buying a big gun and moving into the forests with a big rucksack for the next decade


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm gooa and i'm bad  Just a tad exhausted of people and society and things, can't even stick with a thread online let alone keep any form of relationships moving in real life. I got two new cussions for my floor, some money for a set of knock off bubble bags and i'm going out later to buy a new tea pot  Only other thing i'd like would be a herb iron or a vape but i can continue living without them.
> 
> Got a new flatmate in who is happy for me to smoke but i am not letting him in on the magic huming cupboards, so i've resigned to halting any planned upgrades until i sort out whether i can either continue living here due to cost, or whether i fancy selling everything up and buying a big gun and moving into the forests with a big rucksack for the next decade


Going a bit deep there TTT. Need to get your happiness back bro, we all lose our mojo once in a while but I'm sure you will find it.(prob in the magic humming cupboards) Keep you chin up


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

here here ssb, i was on a bit of a downer myself latley but pulled through with some good friends on riu  

chin up lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

oh i forgot to ask dura.....did you hammer the barmaid or do we actually need a reply. lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

aaahhhhh...........aforementioned barmaid coming round to my flat later for alittle drink and then maybe out to the pub.....just as friends, of course.i distincly here the sound of my mojo returning......i ABSOLUTELY love having no morals.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

you better get pics or I'll be disappointed. Is she pure dirt?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

she's a wee honey mate, only 26, slim but with curves, long dark hair and hazel eyes...mmmmmmmmm......wasnt gonna drink this week but i'm definetly makin an exception today!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> she's a wee honey mate, only 26, slim but with curves, long dark hair and hazel eyes...mmmmmmmmm......wasnt gonna drink this week but i'm definetly makin an exception today!


Superb, I'm on the bevy at 6 bells, watch this shower of shite in Lisbon. Cans of Red Stripe, freezing cold, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha, im not actually too down. My energy is off is all  right little hippy freak i'm turning into  got some stuff coming up that could make or break the idea of a degree-free legal career, but that aside i've been seriously contemplating the traveller lifestyle, not because i'm sad and annoyed with epople, but i feel that that lifestyle is what i would like to achieve. Was watching a vid last night of a family that went self sufficient in their inner city 1/4 acre plot of land, which had a big house taking up most of the space. They managed to feed their family comfortably and also sell off surplus. If you can grow your own food, you're set for life. Nothing more self empowering than not needing paper money from the bank so that a supermarket will agree to give you food.

So as deep and whatnot as it sounds, i'm actually smiley today  as i say, i'm gonna go buy a tea pot and that makes me happy haha. My terrorist tea pot needs a friend.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Superb, I'm on the bevy at 6 bells, watch this shower of shite in Lisbon. Cans of Red Stripe, freezing cold, mmmmmmmmm


shit i forget we were playin tonite, even better, thats a reasonable excuse not to go and see my girlfriend, means i dont have to switch off my phone. ah life just gets better!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

remember its a 6 o'clock kick-off dura. No chance of getting lots of vodka, oz of ching and lots of baby oil and all meet up with your intention of sorting things out, then one thing leads to another...........


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

ah think i'll actually have a nite off the ching, i'm gettin a wee bit too regular with it at the moment, ah dont seem to go anymore than 2 or 3 days without it and its takein about a gram before i can even notice any effect, fuckin costin me an arm and a leg to keep it goin, as for baby oil ive got butter in the fridge that'll do the trick!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

the gear is shite down my way and the still want £100 a henry. I get it and give them sixty and tell them to sing for the rest, they always just rite it aff. Up there any good?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

no bad, ah usually stick tae the same guy, been workin wae him for afew years, if its shit it gets sent back, got offered sum new stuff but its a ton a g and thats a bit oot ma price range to regularly sniff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

The ton a g stuff, is the guy an ex biker fae Ayr or if up your way a mechanic(same crowd). Got offered stuff at 1500 an oscar. Washed back and scales were flicking between 0.7 -0.8, the real deal, I was only after a few g bout wouldnae sell me that. Canny punt the charlie just end up sniffing it all, especially if its good


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

its cumin fae a guy that lives close tae ayr, dunno where it originates before that though, this guy is offerin me it at 80 but thats just a wee taster price, ah couldny shift it roon here at that price, the boys jist widny pay that on a regular basis, maybe once in a while as a treat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

the guys got yellowy powder stuff and white rock, both good, think the yellowy stuff is brought back fae liquid. Seeds have been planted in my head now. Fuck


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, ah fuckin know that feelin only too well mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Phone call has been made, drop off at the work a 1800 hrs. Cheers dura i'm holding you personally responsible for my actions


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

nae bother mate, ah usually get blamed for everything anyway. if one o the lads goes home drunk they just tell the wife that they met me!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is my bushy pheno Heather, 3rd week into flower

It will be interesting to see who yields the most


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

lookin good mate, ah never bother postin pics anymore coz ahm a lazy bastard but i mite take sum this weekend, thatll be me 5 weeks into flower and a few are lookin really good, budsites all over the place. quite impressed considering ive been a real lazy cunt aw thru the grow!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Heres the big girl


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

what's that the nev's???


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> what's that the nev's???


sure is my friend. Hoping for about 10oz dry


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Ive got a 600w dual spec from the top and a 250w sunmaster getiing light to the bottoms. I should achieve my 10oz goal


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub,pub..............


----------



## coolcat1690 (Feb 24, 2011)

ftp and bobby sands


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a 600w dual spec from the top and a 250w sunmaster getiing light to the bottoms. I should achieve my 10oz goal


10 oz = 280grams 850 watts 1/3rd of wot you should acheive bro id be pissed with 10 oz mate but your expectations will never dissapoint


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 10 oz = 280grams 850 watts 1/3rd of wot you should acheive bro id be pissed with 10 oz mate but your expectations will never dissapoint


We will find out in about 10 weeks. Fucking Rangers they do my nut in. 1-0 up with 2mins to go before half time, then stupid defensive mistake and an ex ger pedro mendes scores


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Here is my bushy pheno Heather, 3rd week into flowerView attachment 1459377
> 
> It will be interesting to see who yields the most





supersillybilly said:


> Heres the big girl View attachment 1459388





supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a 600w dual spec from the top and a 250w sunmaster getiing light to the bottoms. I should achieve my 10oz goal


And you call me a show off billy boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao........i reckon you will with the size of them all ready mate!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

I was gunna post a pic up on here but you put me off dude!!!! lol
Hows it goin anyway mate?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 24, 2011)

bloody hell! congrats to the scottish lads who follow rangers - that was a bit dramatic!


----------



## allywado (Feb 24, 2011)

Griffta said:


> bloody hell! congrats to the scottish lads who follow rangers - that was a bit dramatic!


We Are The People after all. Mon eh Gers!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 24, 2011)

Day 24 just had a bit of a trim to get rid of yellow leaves and changed to better nutes so hopefully no more problems.
what u all think?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 24, 2011)

cheese and 2 grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco under a 600 watt lumatek


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 24, 2011)

They look good del, never gone 12/12 from seed before but think it would be perfect for my setup, gonna give it try on my next run i think. Out of interest what breeder is that cheese


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 24, 2011)

Rite guys on my fone here. Just checked the girls and they have grown about 6 inches each. Pics tomorrow. Pukka ur plants r beautiful.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 24, 2011)

green house mate, the grapefruit is off marijuana nl, cant be bothered running my lights longer than 11-12 hours a night, especially in summer


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> green house mate, the grapefruit is off marijuana nl, cant be bothered running my lights longer than 11-12 hours a night, especially in summer


Summers a bitch, one of the main reasons i dropped to 400w. When you go 12/12 from seed is that as soon as they have sprouted or do you wait until the first true leaves appear


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

Heres a pic of my G13 haze week 9


----------



## Nocturn3 (Feb 24, 2011)

That's a lovely looking plant Pukka. Just needs some lights around it and a star on top.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 24, 2011)

Fucking nice pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Nocturn lol


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 24, 2011)

why have you not taken your xmas tree down yet it's almost the end of FEB?!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fucking nice pukka


Thanks jimmy!



mantiszn said:


> why have you not taken your xmas tree down yet it's almost the end of FEB?!


Not comin down for a couple of weeks yet mate lol!!


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

holy shit man, that plat is a fuucking beaut! How long did you veg that beast for?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 24, 2011)

that thing looks beast - very niace mate

what weight you reckon its at?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Summers a bitch, one of the main reasons i dropped to 400w. When you go 12/12 from seed is that as soon as they have sprouted or do you wait until the first true leaves appear


lol ive just gone from a 400 and 250 magnetic to 600 lum......12-12 all the way mate, got to be the right strain though cause some come out a bit to small.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 24, 2011)

thats like a multi cola pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> holy shit man, that plat is a fuucking beaut! How long did you veg that beast for?


Cheers bud! i veg'd for 5.5 weeks 



mantiszn said:


> that thing looks beast - very niace mate
> 
> what weight you reckon its at?


I havent got a clue mate this is my 1st real grow, how much do you think? theres some better cleary pics in my thread the links in my signature


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats like a multi cola pukka


What do you mean del mate?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I havent got a clue mate this is my 1st real grow, how much do you think? theres some better cleary pics in my thread the links in my signature


damn looks like a whole bunch - maybe 3-4 ounces i'm guessing..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 24, 2011)

First real grow a pukka, man wish my first grow was like that beast instead of the scrawny little thing i ended up with, still it was a long time ago and ive almost forgotton about it lol. Nice one again mate she is a beaut.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 24, 2011)

its amazing


----------



## del66666 (Feb 24, 2011)

all the buds on your plant look long enough to be individual colas to me mate, are they feeling nice and dense?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> damn looks like a whole bunch - maybe 3-4 ounces i'm guessing..


Cool i'd be happy with that mate!



jimmygreenfingers said:


> First real grow a pukka, man wish my first grow was like that beast instead of the scrawny little thing i ended up with, still it was a long time ago and ive almost forgotton about it lol. Nice one again mate she is a beaut.


1st solo grow other 2 were a long time ago also mate im a total newb! lol



mantiszn said:


> its amazing


Thanks again mate lol!



del66666 said:


> all the buds on your plant look long enough to be individual colas to me mate, are they feeling nice and dense?


Yes mate even the lower buds are real fat and dense sticky to lol!


----------



## Airwave (Feb 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres a pic of my G13 haze week 9


How are the bottom buds so well formed with only one light that seems to be a good 4 feet away?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How are the bottom buds so well formed with only one light that seems to be a good 4 feet away?


A plant kept in ideal conditions from day one!


----------



## Airwave (Feb 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> A plant kept in ideal conditions from day one!


Nope.

.....


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

i am really fucked


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

how did it go with the barmaid bro?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 24, 2011)

hahaha - Dura. I'm new here but you are one funny bastard! what have you done?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 24, 2011)

also - pukka that plant is fucking incredible! hope my 1st grow is half as good as that beast.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 24, 2011)

just smashed the house up, long fuken story!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

not good bro 







SSBilly this is my hydro ball valve thingy i was talking about, was going through some old pics on here i thought where gone for good from my 3rd round lol.


















i think i wasnt quite sure what was gonna happen so i removed the screen on the lemon haze but left the blue cheese screen on. the blue cheese was a lot more even (not pictured), i keep the screens on now. this was the 1st time i grew my lemon haze clone also, organic with a bit of canna boost and pk


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Dura, take it you got busted by the bird!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

The girls took a massive stretch over the last 2 days. Got a bit para last nite when checking the tall one, thought I seen balls, picked 2 off but I think they were them calayx things. Fucking better be. Here they are guys View attachment 1461066
View attachment 1461067View attachment 1461068View attachment 1461069View attachment 1461070


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 25, 2011)

Lots of lovely looking plants on this page fellas, good effort! 

I am sat in bed steaming, i really ought to stop reading the news. They're pushing to remove pen and paper school exams in favour of online exams due to our digital age. I wonder when they'll stop teaching handwriting. Maybe there should be no requirement whatsoever in english exams to use propper spelling and grammar or structure as well, it's the digital age, people know what you mean, stop being a grammar nazi.

Sigh..

Pot of tea to brightne me up!  I have a new tea pot and it makes me happy, how sad am i


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

fuck fuckety fuck, where's my wages you robbing bastards!!  (5 x DDs returned unpaid as of today there goes the credit rating!)

oh and morning all !


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> fuck fuckety fuck, where's my wages you robbing bastards!!  (5 x DDs returned unpaid as of today there goes the credit rating!)
> 
> oh and morning all !


Nightmare m8. Remember your are covered by the DD indemnity(run a finance company m8, know all the ins and outs)the DD will still be paid as long as the cash is in before 3pm and telephone the bank and let them know it will be in before 3pm so they can pay your DD. If cash is not going to be in phone your bank and explain for some reason your DD have been taken a day early and you wish to return them all under exceptional circumstances. They might try and play funny bugger but thats the law and you signed a DD indemnity which all banks have agreed to. Any financial probs anyone may have give me a shout and I'll give free advice. Not trying to promote my business but FUCK the establishment


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nightmare m8. Remember your are covered by the DD indemnity(run a finance company m8, know all the ins and outs)the DD will still be paid as long as the cash is in before 3pm and telephone the bank and let them know it will be in before 3pm so they can pay your DD. If cash is not going to be in phone your bank and explain for some reason your DD have been taken a day early and you wish to return them all under exceptional circumstances. They might try and play funny bugger but thats the law and you signed a DD indemnity which all banks have agreed to. Any financial probs anyone may have give me a shout and I'll give free advice. Not trying to promote my business but FUCK the establishment


 nice cheers mate good to know, already phoned my bank, they checked...yeah we've returned them all and you will incur charges, phoned mortgage peeps and they have put a note on my file. They come out on the 25th every month though so not sure if I'll get away with day early bit ??!?! Also my company don't know if it will get sorted and in before 3 either!

Apparently it's a problem with Natwest who pay our salaries, there's 40,000 of us unpaid! Charges are annoying but I know my company will repay them it's the credit rating that pi$$es me off wanted to move this year so there goes the chance of a decent mortgage!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 25, 2011)

If it's a calyx billy it'll look like a teardrop shop, balls look like round-ended rugby balls. That's the best way I can describe it lol. 

Going to stash this jar for a few months and get back to it in the summer. Already smells awesome!


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 25, 2011)

dank and sparkly


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> nice cheers mate good to know, already phoned my bank, they checked...yeah we've returned them all and you will incur charges, phoned mortgage peeps and they have put a note on my file. They come out on the 25th every month though so not sure if I'll get away with day early bit ??!?! Also my company don't know if it will get sorted and in before 3 either!
> 
> Apparently it's a problem with Natwest who pay our salaries, there's 40,000 of us unpaid! Charges are annoying but I know my company will repay them it's the credit rating that pi$$es me off wanted to move this year so there goes the chance of a decent mortgage!


Mainly it depends on loan to value with mortgages, the more money you put down the better the rate


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> If it's a calyx billy it'll look like a teardrop shop, balls look like round-ended rugby balls. That's the best way I can describe it lol.
> 
> Going to stash this jar for a few months and get back to it in the summer. Already smells awesome!


The reason I think they were calyx was one had a hair coming out of it. I'll get pics up 2morrow


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mog just PM me if you need anything my friend


----------



## dura72 (Feb 25, 2011)

i am going to the pub


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The reason I think they were calyx was one had a hair coming out of it. I'll get pics up 2morrow


Yeh if is a pistil coming out of it, it's definitely a calyx.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Mog just PM me if you need anything my friend


cheers muchly mately really appreciate that. Latest update is that it's going in today - just hope it's before 3! If it does go in today I don't care how much it costs but I'm defo going to try and score later lol!

Oh and just to make life easier First Directs website isn't working either, fml!!


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Yeh if is a pistil coming out of it, it's definitely a calyx.


unless he goes in his grow room butt naked ewww lol!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> cheers muchly mately really appreciate that. Latest update is that it's going in today - just hope it's before 3! If it does go in today I don't care how much it costs but I'm defo going to try and score later lol!
> 
> Oh and just to make life easier First Directs website isn't working either, fml!!


just make sure your bank knows its going in so they can pay your DD's


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

woop there it is  on phone to banky bank now


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> woop there it is  on phone to banky bank now


Don't let them palm you off(not sexually lol)if the money is in before close of business the DD's CAN be paid. The call centers are told they cannot do it as well as teller staff as they want to make money on charges.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

fucking wankers £60 fees of charges for 4 returned DDs, nothing they can do - I quoted direct debit indemnity, told them i phoned this morning to explain (but couldn't confirm if was going in today) too late apparently, nothing they can do, blatantly said they can't do it.

Work have said they'll pay any fees and they'll write to the bank confirming it's not my fault etc etc to get the Credit report entry removed but I have a sneaky suspicion it's not going to be that easy arrrrse. adn whay does my dealer have a day job double arse.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> fucking wankers £60 fees of charges for 4 returned DDs, nothing they can do - I quoted direct debit indemnity, told them i phoned this morning to explain (but couldn't confirm if was going in today) too late apparently, nothing they can do, blatantly said they can't do it.
> 
> Work have said they'll pay any fees and they'll write to the bank confirming it's not my fault etc etc to get the Credit report entry removed but I have a sneaky suspicion it's not going to be that easy arrrrse. adn whay does my dealer have a day job double arse.


Make a complaint to your banks customer care team. Explain that the monies were in your account before 3pm and it states in your terms and conditions that as long as monies are paid in that day DD's will be paid. There is a second sweep for DD around 4pm by all banks. Explain you feel you have been TREATED UNFAIRLY and feel they are in breach of the bankers code. You will find they will reverse your charges and also give you a level of comp. Most banks are £35. When speaking to them don't get annoyed, just go heavy with the TREATED UNFAIRLY and them breaching the banker code, explain if you don't receive a satisfactory resolution that the matter will be reported to FOS. As for your credit file, it will go down as a late payment rather than a missed payment which will affect your rating little to nothing, just a blue mark instead of a green.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Make a complaint to your banks customer care team. Explain that the monies were in your account before 3pm and it states in your terms and conditions that as long as monies are paid in that day DD's will be paid. There is a second sweep for DD around 4pm by all banks. Explain you feel you have been TREATED UNFAIRLY and feel they are in breach of the bankers code. You will find they will reverse your charges and also give you a level of comp. Most banks are £35. When speaking to them don't get annoyed, just go heavy with the TREATED UNFAIRLY and them breaching the banker code, explain if you don't receive a satisfactory resolution that the matter will be reported to FOS. As for your credit file, it will go down as a late payment rather than a missed payment which will affect your rating little to nothing, just a blue mark instead of a green.


cheers again matey, did start to get riled with one chap who started off on the would you like a an account review to see if we can help your management of your account - the problem is I haven't been fudging paid not my management but managed to take a step back and was rather jovial by the end. My company have said that they'll repay any charges incured (might try to get them refunded and paid back by work) and write to the banks to confirm it wasn't my fault. Funniest thing is when I spoke to my mortgage company to explain what was going on when I asked if I would incur any charges from them, the answer was I'm afraid not lol Had to explain to the girl not to be afraid of no charges! Luckily charges are capped at £60 a day or would have been worse.

Ho hum at least I have money for beer and weed now  I have also just realised tat mortgage is a Standing Order so that probably throws this all out (sorry for wasting your time lol).

Dear All I can thoroughly recommend SSB's Financial Advisory Service, sound advice and cheap rates lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> cheers again matey, did start to get riled with one chap who started off on the would you like a an account review to see if we can help your management of your account - the problem is I haven't been fudging paid not my management but managed to take a step back and was rather jovial by the end. My company have said that they'll repay any charges incured (might try to get them refunded and paid back by work) and write to the banks to confirm it wasn't my fault. Funniest thing is when I spoke to my mortgage company to explain what was going on when I asked if I would incur any charges from them, the answer was I'm afraid not lol Had to explain to the girl not to be afraid of no charges! Luckily charges are capped at £60 a day or would have been worse.
> 
> Ho hum at least I have money for beer and weed now  I have also just realised tat mortgage is a Standing Order so that probably throws this all out (sorry for wasting your time lol).
> 
> Dear All I can thoroughly recommend SSB's Financial Advisory Service, sound advice and cheap rates lol


your letter from your employer may work regarding your credit file. All financial institutions are obliged to report on a monthly basis to the credit reference agencies which is a month in arrears so they may not put it down as a late payment. Enjoy your beer and weed. I'm going to spark a can of carling left over from last night watching the football


----------



## xbladex1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

hi lads has anyone ever heard of just feminized.com seed bank? any feedback would be great. thanks.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 25, 2011)

xbladex1984 said:


> hi lads has anyone ever heard of just feminized.com seed bank? any feedback would be great. thanks.


nope - i use pickandmix great service fast delivery and singles

the last batch i ordered arrived the following day


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> your letter from your employer may work regarding your credit file. All financial institutions are obliged to report on a monthly basis to the credit reference agencies which is a month in arrears so they may not put it down as a late payment. Enjoy your beer and weed. I'm going to spark a can of carling left over from last night watching the football


Beers are in fridge, Chinese has been consumed, weed and ching being delivered within the hour. By this time tomorrow I won't be able to remember a thing about today that's the plan at least!!  Hope everyone has a good one


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How are the bottom buds so well formed with only one light that seems to be a good 4 feet away?


Its a 600w so get good light spred, my lights 16" away and the plants 3ft so bottom buds are like 2ft away at the most!



WOWgrow said:


> A plant kept in ideal conditions from day one!


Yes that helps bro!!.. cheers



Airwave said:


> Nope.
> 
> .....


???????????what!!?????????


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like your sorted then mog, im still waiting on my dinner the wifes taking her sweet old time lol, still ....got a bottle of brandy and my dealer has finally managed to pick up so things are looking good.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sounds like your sorted then mog, im still waiting on my dinner the wifes taking her sweet old time lol, still ....got a bottle of brandy and my dealer has finally managed to pick up so things are looking good.


wouldn't say that mate, just realised I've got no milk - Ar$e! fml!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> wouldn't say that mate, just realised I've got no milk - Ar$e! fml!


lol, no cuppa in the morning, cant ave that gonna have to get arse down the shop mate.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its a 600w so get good light spred, my lights 16" away and the plants 3ft so bottom buds are like 2ft away at the most!
> 
> 
> 
> ???????????what!!?????????


I said...



Airwave said:


> Nope.
> 
> .....


You could have the best environment in the world. NASA standard conditions, but the plant still won't grow properly without adequate light.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

+


jimmygreenfingers said:


> lol, no cuppa in the morning, cant ave that gonna have to get arse down the shop mate.


lol ain't it, have already text matey buy


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I said...
> 
> 
> 
> You could have the best environment in the world. NASA standard conditions, but the plant still won't grow properly without adequate light.


*pulls up chair, opens pop corn*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I said...
> 
> 
> 
> You could have the best environment in the world. NASA standard conditions, but the plant still won't grow properly without adequate light.


So what are you tryin to say 600w isnt enough in my small room??...........do you work for nasa??......... do you live in space??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I said...
> 
> 
> 
> You could have the best environment in the world. NASA standard conditions, but the plant still won't grow properly without adequate light.


Give a plant all the light you want, dont pay attention to its environment and it wont grow properly, both equally important.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 25, 2011)

this is tom to ground control...can you hearrrrrrrrrrr mmmeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Im floating in a most perculair way lol.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;EnDS_Td0KIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnDS_Td0KIg[/video]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Pigs in space lol, fucking ace


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Pigs in space lol, fucking ace


lol my mind throws up some odd references some time!! Might be as I've decided the fancy dress theme for my brothers stag do in summer is the muppets, obviously he's Miss Piggy, I'm going to be Beaker


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Animal, love him


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> lol my mind throws up some odd references some time!! Might be as I've decided the fancy dress theme for my brothers stag do in summer is the muppets, obviously he's Miss Piggy, I'm going to be Beaker


you closely resemble him then mog, are you sure you need to dress up lol.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

haha yeah he's awesom that's what my other brother is going as, best mate going as Gonzo! Or I'm thinking maybe we all go as Gonzo (about 12 of us) with only my bro the groom as Mrs Piggy, what ya all reckon?

lol Oi! if only if you knew, lets just say I only need the lab coat


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

these guys were my fav SStreet characters, still do the uhhuhuhhuhuh!!

[video=youtube;dhKhGyUnc2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhKhGyUnc2E[/video]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember them lol. Just been looking up some characters man its been a long time since ive seen this show, swedish chef, kermit, fozzie bear fucking funny lot.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

checked on my skunk#1 grow this afternoon, fucking hose had come off the pump plants started to wilt reckon it was only for a few hours hope they pick up, its lights out for them now so wont know until tomorrow. Not a happy bunny still ive got two other grow cabs which are doing ok


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 25, 2011)

gutted mate, hope they're going to be ok for ya, at least you got 2 other cabs you lucky git!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 25, 2011)

always good to have a back up lol. On another note postie delivered me nice little parcel today all my seeds for my next crop. Do love picknmix one of the best seedbanks around.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> So what are you tryin to say 600w isnt enough in my small room??...........do you work for nasa??......... do you live in space??


Okay, I'll break it down for you...

I asked how you had such good bud formation on the lower branches. Somebody replied that it's due to near perfect environmental conditions. I believe that reply to be incorrect, as near perfect environmental conditions (Temperature, humidity, etc) don't mean shit without adequate light. At no point did I say that you do not have adequate light.

Is there anything about this post that you do not understand?


----------



## allywado (Feb 25, 2011)

Awrite lads and laddettes, whats happenin? Just took some pics of my grow, im at 5 and a bit weeks flowering. Theres a few problems you'l see if you look at the pics, anybody got any input on how to deal with it?
They're in soil n im almost positive its not nute burn.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Okay, I'll break it down for you...
> 
> I asked how you had such good bud formation on the lower branches. Somebody replied that it's due to near perfect environmental conditions. I believe that reply to be incorrect, as near perfect environmental conditions (Temperature, humidity, etc) don't mean shit without adequate light. At no point did I say that you do not have adequate light.
> 
> Is there anything about this post that you do not understand?


Listen it was just a daft Q.........Like my friend WOW said my conditions are good! Ph an all other stuff too! And ive got the 600w in the small space..so you was just askin a daft Q that cant be answered really!!........How do i know how them Buds growed like that?!?, maybe its the strain?!? maybe its conditions?!? maybe its my light?!?.....i dont know!! its my 1st grow dude........and i did some trimming earlier on in flower so light spread was real good low down and the main cola wasnt always that big!!...also the plants only 3ft like i said so them lower buds get some good light. if you go to the link in my sigature theres loads more cleary pics........Maybe i can give you some tips, get your lower buds lookin the same!!!! lmao


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Okay, I'll break it down for you...
> 
> I asked how you had such good bud formation on the lower branches. Somebody replied that it's due to near perfect environmental conditions. I believe that reply to be incorrect, as near perfect environmental conditions (Temperature, humidity, etc) don't mean shit without adequate light. At no point did I say that you do not have adequate light.
> 
> Is there anything about this post that you do not understand?


surely light is part of enviroment?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

hey allywado have you checked the run off, bet that soil is getting really acidic and causing nute probs, always had shit like that in soil............coco is the way.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Your right del it is mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I think I have a hermie guy, totally gutted. I'm just uploading pics


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Billy did you check that link out i put in your thread dude? theres some pics of hermies balls!! and some of calxys?


----------



## allywado (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey allywado have you checked the run off, bet that soil is getting really acidic and causing nute probs, always had shit like that in soil............coco is the way.


Unfortunatley ive got no means of checking the run off, its only a soil pH meter i have. The soil is and has been reading 7 pH but could it still be quite hot? I think il try and arrange a way of flushing them today, they're in the loft and theyre too big to come down from there alive and i have to try and not fall through the ceiling haha.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

unlucky man, hope you give it a horrible death, where you get the seeds from?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Give me a couple of mins and lets get a look. Pukka your conditions are more than ample and you have looked after them better than any astronaut could have


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> Unfortunatley ive got no means of checking the run off, its only a soil pH meter i have. The soil is and has been reading 7 pH but could it still be quite hot? I think il try and arrange a way of flushing them today, they're in the loft and theyre too big to come down from there alive and i have to try and not fall through the ceiling haha.


yeah give a nice flush with straight tap, lucky you not got long to go, then go coco


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> unlucky man, hope you give it a horrible death, where you get the seeds from?


seeds came from Mr Nice


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Give me a couple of mins and lets get a look. Pukka your conditions are more than ample and you have looked after them better than any astronaut could have


were you using fem seeds?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Lmao!! you crack me up billy boy!!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> seeds came from Mr Nice


mr not so nice, got his dvd life story here, you seen it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep fem seed all the way. Here comes the pics - 1 min


----------



## allywado (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah give a nice flush with straight tap, lucky you not got long to go, then go coco


Il need to look into this coco stuff, and Im gonna have a look at hydro too for my next set up. It seems soil is causing the only problems so definately a new way next time.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I may just be over-reacting, there are only a couple and I plucked them just to be on the safe side and when I burst them there was no pollen, just kinda small folded leafs inside


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> Il need to look into this coco stuff, and Im gonna have a look at hydro too for my next set up. It seems soil is causing the only problems so definately a new way next time.


only been using coco last month or 2, so much cleaner and easier than soil, plants are so green, no fading even in flower, coco is a form of hydro really


----------



## allywado (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> only been using coco last month or 2, so much cleaner and easier than soil, plants are so green, no fading even in flower, coco is a form of hydro really


Thanks for the info del. Definately need to read up on that first, dont have a clue haha. I thought coco was for a bedtime treat hahahahaha


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I may just be over-reacting, there are only a couple and I plucked them just to be on the safe side and when I burst them there was no pollen, just kinda small folded leafs inside
> 
> View attachment 1463030View attachment 1463031View attachment 1463032View attachment 1463033


kill kill kill


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> kill kill kill


You defo sure its a hermie


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> Thanks for the info del. Definately need to read up on that first, dont have a clue haha. I thought coco was for a bedtime treat hahahahaha


 
lol....fertile fibre sell coco slabs 5 kg each,i got 5 deliverd for 25 squid, makes a total of over 300 litres when water added.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol....fertile fibre sell coco slabs 5 kg each,i got 5 deliverd for 25 squid, makes a total of over 300 litres when water added.....


well i know 1 brick soaked with water is slightly under a full bath tub lmao


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You defo sure its a hermie


totaly mate, really sorry


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> well i know 1 brick soaked with water is slightly under a full bath tub lmao


you aint supposed to bath in it lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah fuck it, I'll chop the he/she tonight. Ive got freebies from the 'tude, I'll do a 12/12 with my 2 spare DWC or do I do 12/12 with the Jack Blacks mmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

That was the big one aswell. Bet it came from Thailand


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That was the big one aswell. Bet it came from Thailand


big 1? whats that, get some grapefruit if you want good 12-12 from seed material.....wish i could send you a bubblebomb seed, now that is the big 1


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Those pics arnt very clear bud dont do anythin to hasty do they look like this


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

The he/she I need to chop was nearing 5 foot m8. Fucking Gutted. I'm going to do 2 Jack Blacks 12/12 from seed. Get them germ'd tonight


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Del666 has confirmed that she is a hermie and he's 100% on it


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

orange bud is dry, time for a balloon..................


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You defo sure its a hermie


they look to be on stalks but you are right pukka its fuzzy pic and my eyes are old, but def looks on a stalk


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> they look to be on stalks but you are right pukka its fuzzy pic and my eyes are old, but def looks on a stalk


They are not on the stalks they are coming out the joins where the bud sites are!!!. I'll get better photo's tonight. If there is a God....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

are they pointy at end or banana shape, more than 1 together, you looked at pukkas pic?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

orange buds all good chaps, just waiting for the grapefruit to dry now.......happy days.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> are they pointy at end or banana shape, more than 1 together, you looked at pukkas pic?


I have looked at pukka but they are not like that. They are just singular and not clumpbed together. Ive checked google images and can't find a single pic that looks like mine. As I said I will get better pics up 2nite. I phoned my mate and he says wait a few days to see if more start growing round about them and if so chop the cow. Everywhere else looks brill ie the top cola and side branches, nothing like baws there

not banana shaped


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

sometimes late in flower a fem will produce just a few male flowers which most often dont contain viable pollen, like your mate says watch it a few days but im still going with it being a herm


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I have looked at pukka but they are not like that. They are just singular and not clumpbed together. Ive checked google images and can't find a single pic that looks like mine. As I said I will get better pics up 2nite. I phoned my mate and he says wait a few days to see if more start growing round about them and if so chop the cow. Everywhere else looks brill ie the top cola and side branches, nothing like baws there
> 
> not banana shaped


hey man don't forget if it is a heshe and has pollinated itself and there are seeds - those seeds will be guaranteed female... its not the end of the world..

also if you are worried about pollination you can either pick off the male parts or less invasive is to spray water mist onto it - water kills pollen


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

[youtube]/v/yJynygnjMC0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

fucking JW's at my door today lmao


----------



## rainz (Feb 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hey man don't forget if it is a heshe and has pollinated itself and there are seeds - those seeds will be guaranteed female... its not the end of the world..
> 
> also if you are worried about pollination you can either pick off the male parts or less invasive is to spray water mist onto it - water kills pollen


and all of them seeds will be SHIT


----------



## rainz (Feb 26, 2011)

if its a hermie do the humane thing, kill the fucker lol, but all the best man i hope it aint


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

rainz said:


> if its a hermie do the humane thing, kill the fucker lol, but all the best man i hope it aint


we will find out 2morrow guys, I'll get better pics


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

NEVER KILL A HERMIE, complete waste of time and money. pull the balls off, and spray with 'dutch master reverse', cost u bout £30 for 2litres of the stuff and will sort damn near any hermie probs, ive sorted out loads of hermies and it aint fuckin hard. btw that 2 litre should last u a couple of years coz u only use bout 50ml of the stuff per application, i wouldnt start a grow now unless i had the stuff sitting


----------



## allywado (Feb 26, 2011)

Awrite dura, u grow in soil dont ye? im just flushing my plants the noo n its the first time ive done it. ive just kinda propped 1 up over a basin n ive put 6 litres a water through it so far. ive been puttin in 2l then leavin it a bit then another 2l, will i just keep doin that? its aww foamy on the tap after the waters went through aswell, that normal?


----------



## Airwave (Feb 26, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Listen it was just a daft Q.........Like my friend WOW said my conditions are good! Ph an all other stuff too! And ive got the 600w in the small space..so you was just askin a daft Q that cant be answered really!!........How do i know how them Buds growed like that?!?, maybe its the strain?!? maybe its conditions?!? maybe its my light?!?.....i dont know!! its my 1st grow dude........and i did some trimming earlier on in flower so light spread was real good low down and the main cola wasnt always that big!!...also the plants only 3ft like i said so them lower buds get some good light. if you go to the link in my sigature theres loads more cleary pics........Maybe i can give you some tips, get your lower buds lookin the same!!!! lmao


If you don't know the answer to the question, then why didn't you just fucking say so in the first place?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> Awrite dura, u grow in soil dont ye? im just flushing my plants the noo n its the first time ive done it. ive just kinda propped 1 up over a basin n ive put 6 litres a water through it so far. ive been puttin in 2l then leavin it a bit then another 2l, will i just keep doin that? its aww foamy on the tap after the waters went through aswell, that normal?


aye ahm a soil grower, ah dont flush often masel, only if theres a problem. most people put 3 times the grow pot volume of water thru, that is if its a 3 gallon pot u put 9 gallon of water thru it, i do it in the bath. the chances are the foamy scum your gettin is just shit that lyin on the top o ur soil mate, wouldnt worry bout it and aye jist dae 2 litre at a time, that should be ok.....ahm off tae the pub, ah feel like shit


----------



## allywado (Feb 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> aye ahm a soil grower, ah dont flush often masel, only if theres a problem. most people put 3 times the grow pot volume of water thru, that is if its a 3 gallon pot u put 9 gallon of water thru it, i do it in the bath. the chances are the foamy scum your gettin is just shit that lyin on the top o ur soil mate, wouldnt worry bout it and aye jist dae 2 litre at a time, that should be ok.....ahm off tae the pub, ah feel like shit


Sound mate, some man . Il jus dae that then.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

btw didnt bang the barmaid but pulled anither wan instead, then like a dick a wrote aboot it on facebook and ma bird read it ...she kicked ma front door in at 10am and there a was covered in scratches and bite marks.......a genuinelly think i'm never gonny learn!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If you don't know the answer to the question, then why didn't you just fucking say so in the first place?


Why ask a Q that cant be answered ? you just tryin to be a dick or somethin? and why the wise arse answer back to WOW "nope"!! can you answer me that??


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> NEVER KILL A HERMIE, complete waste of time and money. pull the balls off, and spray with 'dutch master reverse', cost u bout £30 for 2litres of the stuff and will sort damn near any hermie probs, ive sorted out loads of hermies and it aint fuckin hard. btw that 2 litre should last u a couple of years coz u only use bout 50ml of the stuff per application, i wouldnt start a grow now unless i had the stuff sitting


dura your a life saver. Where can I get that shit, I'll even drive up to backwards land to meet you


----------



## Airwave (Feb 26, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Why ask a Q that cant be answered ? you just tryin to be a dick or somethin? and why the wise arse answer back to WOW "nope"!! can you answer me that??


Speaking to you is obviously pointless. You are too god-damn stupid for words.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Rite guys just ordered Dutch Master Reverse with penetrator. Looks the business. Dura canny thank you enough pal and who has rattled your cage Airwave


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

managed one pint in the pub and decided that suicide was a possible option...back hame , goin tae bed, a wee snooze and a ham shank and i should be jammin for the nite, need tae try and pull another bird, not even gonny wash ma knob


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

3 northern lights and 2 grapefruit, how many oz you think i will get.............just kidding........but honestly how many?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

rainz said:


> and all of them seeds will be SHIT


all the hermie seeds ive had have ALL turned into perfect females without any problems whatsoever


----------



## del66666 (Feb 26, 2011)

i think herms either make herms or fems but not males, either that or im just talking shit again............


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i think herms either make herms or fems but not males, either that or im just talking shit again............


yep - usually they herm from stress but no males


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

No more talk about heshe guys after I've used this wonder spray know as Dutch Master Reverse all this panic will be over. I checked loads of reviews and it works nearly all the time, infact it increases the female reproduction organs so leads to bigger buds. Get it delivered Tuesday. Billy is happy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Speaking to you is obviously pointless. You are too god-damn stupid for words.


you no fuck all about me you loser im far from stupid!!........but i no you a dick for sure,.....a 100% fuckin dick.....and i cant even be arsed with a dick like you so give other speakin to me you dick,.....your the 1 that churped up in the 1st place with your daft Q!!


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No more talk about heshe guys after I've used this wonder spray know as Dutch Master Reverse all this panic will be over. I checked loads of reviews and it works nearly all the time, infact it increases the female reproduction organs so leads to bigger buds. Get it delivered Tuesday. Billy is happy


nice billy  must be super stoked... if i happen on another hermie in the future i will give this stuff a try


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
theres 2 links that will tell u EVERYTHING u will ever need to know about hermise, be warned though a lot of the stuff is seriously technical, university level biology stuff.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you no fuck all about me you loser im far from stupid!!........but i no you a dick for sure,.....a 100% fuckin dick.....and i cant even be arsed with a dick like you so give other speakin to me you dick,.....your the 1 that churped up in the 1st place with your daft Q!!


come on guys both of you - chill out

smoke a big  doobie  and stop pms'ing


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

pukka and airwave....................bitch fight.......what is they say bout internet arguments....its like winnin a medal at the special olympics, even if u get gold your still a spastic


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was bored driving earlier, so I decided to pull over and have a quick wank.

My instructor went mental.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never seen Pukka so pissed before. Internet hardmen. 10 a penny. lol Don't bite m8. Fuck thats some reading dura. I'm just gonae saturate both the fucking plants with this reverse shit, just going to pour the whole bottle over my grow. Fucking grow a set of ball on me ya dirty little cow eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> I was bored driving earlier, so I decided to pull over and have a quick wank.
> 
> My instructor went mental.


i got a farmers award the other day... i was outstanding in my field..


----------



## allywado (Feb 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i got a farmers award the other day... i was outstanding in my field..


What do you do when you see a fireman?

Put it oot man.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> What do you do when you see a fireman?
> 
> Put it oot man.


irie man.. irie


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

hey guys hope alls well

@ supersillybilly i'd take more pics mate i didn't see a hermie, i'm no expert but they didn't look like nannas to me mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> come on guys both of you - chill out
> 
> smoke a big  doobie  and stop pms'ing


Im carm buddy for sure been on it since i woke up lol....... that guy shunt call me stupid though he doesnt even know me i could be fuckin Einstein for all he no's



dura72 said:


> pukka and airwave....................bitch fight.......what is they say bout internet arguments....its like winnin a medal at the special olympics, even if u get gold your still a spastic


dura buddy where do you come up with these??.....you should do stand up!!.....or sit down if you've had a few lmao



supersillybilly said:


> I've never seen Pukka so pissed before. Internet hardmen. 10 a penny. lol Don't bite m8. Fuck thats some reading dura. I'm just gonae saturate both the fucking plants with this reverse shit, just going to pour the whole bottle over my grow. Fucking grow a set of ball on me ya dirty little cow eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


Lol i no but the guy wont drop it billy boy!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys hope alls well
> 
> @ supersillybilly i'd take more pics mate i didn't see a hermie, i'm no expert but they didn't look like nannas to me mate


I'm still just going to blast them with this reverse stuff. Better safe than sorry


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

the hardest job with the hermise is the long slow process of picking all the balls off, uve gotta check EVERYWHERE and continue to do so every day for about a week, its pretty boring but if u save a plant then its more than worth it


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm still just going to blast them with this reverse stuff. Better safe than sorry


i understand where ya coming from mate, like dura said if it helps it's defo worth it. i was saying to post pics so you can get a solid answer and know for your next grows, all i thought was that if it's not a hermie and you think it is your gonna be thinking your doing something wrong and stressing yourself out when your plants are doing just fine and alls going well mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I know dragon. Il get pics when lights go on at 8pm.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know dragon. Il get pics when lights go on at 8pm.


good stuff mate i'll make sure to pop back and have a look


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

anyone near sw london?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kanye Omari West (to give his full name) is an anagram of "Yo, it's me, a wanker!"

Coincidence much?


----------



## kana (Feb 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> anyone near sw london?


yeah not 2 far from there


----------



## kana (Feb 26, 2011)

yo ppl got my new seedlings under my light, they are equally as far from the light but my vanilla kush isnt perfoming as well as my sour cream, is there anything to be worried about or is it just how the different strains perform? (i also got bubble cheese and rocklocks in there, the bubble cheese is like the vanilla kush in regards to looks and size, i was thinking where the sour cream and rocklock is DNA genetics they are maybe a better seed company compared to barneys farm and big buddah?)

Vanilla Kush Sour Cream


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Okay, I'll break it down for you...
> 
> I asked how you had such good bud formation on the lower branches. Somebody replied that it's due to near perfect environmental conditions. I believe that reply to be incorrect, as near perfect environmental conditions (Temperature, humidity, etc) don't mean shit without adequate light. At no point did I say that you do not have adequate light.
> 
> Is there anything about this post that you do not understand?


Del said it though, light is part of the conditions. It's obviously getting adequate light otherwise they wouldn't be that thick. Pukka even said he pruned early in flower to get better light penetration. There's your answer, now lets all smoke a joint and make up?



del66666 said:


> orange bud is dry, time for a balloon..................


Ahhh, you trim after you've dried ey? I saw in cruzers greenhouse thread it's something to do with the buds get all the remaining N out of the leaves? Doesn't it make trimming really difficult? 

From what I know about hermies, if it pollenates itself, the seeds it produces will be hermie, but if the hermie pollen sacks pollenate another female, then the seeds the female produces, should be feminised. But I think the hermie plant has to start off a female and then be stressed into herming. That's all I got lol, I'm sure the guys over at the breeders showcase will be able to add more. 

Billy, if you could post some more pics cause only one is in focus and it's too hard to tell. I wouldn't do anything drastic seeing as she is your prized plant.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Billy, if you could post some more pics cause only one is in focus and it's too hard to tell. I wouldn't do anything drastic seeing as she is your prized plant.[/QUOTE]

Will do 2morrow m8 but I'm chilled about it now either way coz I'm getting Dutch Master Reverse. The stuff looks excellent and loads of info about on here. One guy got a load of reg seeds and used this stuff and all turned female. 100% suscess. I think its used for watermelons and grapes so they don't produce seeds. Kills the male hormones and promotes the female parts. Time will tell. I think people are quick to jump the gun chopping hermies down. My eyes have been opened


----------



## rainz (Feb 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> all the hermie seeds ive had have ALL turned into perfect females without any problems whatsoever


"Perfect"? No chance, not when your working with genes that cant work out wether their a male or female. I stand by my statement ANYTHING that comes from a hermie is SHIT. If u have a hermie KILL the fucker and start again


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 26, 2011)

rainz said:


> "Perfect"? No chance, not when your working with genes that cant work out wether their a male or female. I stand by my statement ANYTHING that comes from a hermie is SHIT. If u have a hermie KILL the fucker and start again


why kill when you can solve the prob?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

rainz said:


> "Perfect"? No chance, not when your working with genes that cant work out wether their a male or female. I stand by my statement ANYTHING that comes from a hermie is SHIT. If u have a hermie KILL the fucker and start again


no offence here rainz but anyone who kills a hermie is a fuckin idiot, ive read dozens of statements like that about hermies and i just dont get it, i can only put it down to lack of knowledge, hermies are easy and relatively cheap to fix( bout £30, and that should last you a cpl of years at least). itll take you around an hour to totally check your plant out and 5 mins to spray it with the chemicals. now for the sake of a plant thats already halfway into flower(this seems to be the most frequent time slot for hermies) why would you throw away all the time, effort and cash youve invested., ive identified at least 6 hermies and treated each one with a 100% success rate. dont get me wrong the 1st time it happened i freaked out, it was my first grow and i believed that it was fuckin trashed so i came into this site for the first time and read and read and read some more and realized a hermie is avery simple thing to cure, i'd rather have a hermie than sum diseases and even bugs. ive even taken hermies from mates and sorted them, any one got a hermie and i'll bloody well travel for it and grow it out myself.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

rainz said:


> "Perfect"? No chance, not when your working with genes that cant work out wether their a male or female. I stand by my statement ANYTHING that comes from a hermie is SHIT. If u have a hermie KILL the fucker and start again


most times when a plant turns hermie it is because of stress not genes - i have seen two clones from the same plant - in other words the exact same dna - one has turned hermie and the other has not are you telling me this is because of "genes"

maybe do some reading and research and understand things before having such strong opinions


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ agreed dura72... ignorance and arrogance


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2011)

rainz said:


> "Perfect"? No chance, not when your working with genes that cant work out wether their a male or female. I stand by my statement ANYTHING that comes from a hermie is SHIT. If u have a hermie KILL the fucker and start again


rainz bro i like u and all but that is a bit of an outlandish statement mate. i simply pulled a few nana's that appeared in week 2-3 of my headband tester clone thingy and that shit fucked me up royally  didnt get one seed in the bud. i cloned the same plant and she's about 4 weeks in 12.12 with one single little tiny nana, i've removed it and there aint none thats come back. gonna be another load of killer smoke bro she's frosting up already  

just my 2pence bro 

edit - from what i've seen if its only a slight hermi problem at week 2-3 then it can be "grown out" by ageing the clones but this is only my theory that i'm still working on at the mo


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

I recently left secondary school. Looking back, I had had a great time there, fingering slags smoking behind the bike shed at break, throwing wet toilet paper at the ceiling in the toilets, and after school I'd get stoned with some 3rd years.

I miss being a janitor.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 26, 2011)

nite lads, ahm still feelin like luke warm puke. baw baw time.


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Feb 26, 2011)

wow
+ REP ME


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 26, 2011)

In the words of dura, I am royally ducked, geese, goose. Aye.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> In the words of dura, I am royally ducked, geese, goose. Aye.


smashed it


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 27, 2011)

a group of geese on the ground is called a gaggle - a group of geese in the air is called a skein


----------



## allywado (Feb 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> a group of geese on the ground is called a gaggle - a group of geese in the air is called a skein


A group of crows is a 'murder' and a group of baboons is a 'flange'


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 27, 2011)

FLANGE hehe


----------



## allywado (Feb 27, 2011)

Im gonna get some tangerine dream next weekend for my next grow, anybody have reasons not to? and what else do you recommend?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> Im gonna get some tangerine dream next weekend for my next grow, anybody have reasons not to? and what else do you recommend?


never grown TD myself but I have heard good things...

where you getting pips from?


----------



## allywado (Feb 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> never grown TD myself but I have heard good things...
> 
> where you getting pips from?


I figured id just get them off attitude, they have that big promo on next weekend too, u get 10 free seeds, 6 fem, 4 reg when u spend 30 bucks so i reckon i can sell the freebies and end up earning some money and get TD for free. My mate brought some TD from barneys in the dam back last week n it really was a taste sensation  he also said the guy in barneys was letting him have a sniff at the new stuff and he said the vanilla kush smelled like dirty pond water n just wasnt appealing at all.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 27, 2011)

double bubbleberry is incredible would def recommend


----------



## allywado (Feb 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> double bubbleberry is incredible would def recommend


Who does the double bubbleberry?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> I figured id just get them off attitude, they have that big promo on next weekend too, u get 10 free seeds, 6 fem, 4 reg when u spend 30 bucks so i reckon i can sell the freebies and end up earning some money and get TD for free. My mate brought some TD from barneys in the dam back last week n it really was a taste sensation  he also said the guy in barneys was letting him have a sniff at the new stuff and he said the vanilla kush smelled like dirty pond water n just wasnt appealing at all.


also if you buy from conoisseur,riot seeds,dna or a few other on there then they give you a free pack on top as well as the freebies


----------



## allywado (Feb 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> also if you buy from conoisseur,riot seeds,dna or a few other on there then they give you a free pack on top as well as the freebies


I seen this and so i was all set on getting DNA Genetics Sleestack 6 fem then u get 6 fem Reserve privad confidential cheese and a lighter free but it says the confidential cheese is out of stock so im not too sure but it still comes up on the order. That wouls be awesome if that worked though, i would get 18 fem seeds and 4 reg for 60 bucks. I might send them an email to see if i can still get that deal.

edit: and i get the free skins and whatever they have on this birthday page, and the possible trip to the dam


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> I seen this and so i was all set on getting DNA Genetics Sleestack 6 fem then u get 6 fem Reserve privad confidential cheese and a lighter free but it says the confidential cheese is out of stock so im not too sure but it still comes up on the order. That wouls be awesome if that worked though, i would get 18 fem seeds and 4 reg for 60 bucks. I might send them an email to see if i can still get that deal.
> 
> edit: and i get the free skins and whatever they have on this birthday page, and the possible trip to the dam


they will probably re-stock for the promo so you may still be able to get the exact strains u wanted


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds/sagarmatha-seeds-feminized/sagarmatha-seeds-double-bubbleberry-feminized/prod_988.html


----------



## kana (Feb 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> My mate brought some TD from barneys in the dam back last week n it really was a taste sensation  he also said the guy in barneys was letting him have a sniff at the new stuff and he said the vanilla kush smelled like dirty pond water n just wasnt appealing at all.


ahh ive heard a lot about the TD i want 2 try it, was ment 2 b in dam this weekend but was unable to go, but i last went in november and 1st tried the vanilla kush in popeyes and it was a definate buy it smelled and tasted great! i would most definately buy it again


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Gonna buy my first seeds in a year or so tomorrow  looking at a pair of exodus cheese and then due to money, just 2 or 3 others, maybe something TGA maybe something mr nice. I do fancy a lovely sleepy indica 

Bloody rubbish day out today, all grey and blrrr, think i'll pop a mozarella garlic bread in the oven and pop the kettle on.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Gonna buy my first seeds in a year or so tomorrow  looking at a pair of exodus cheese and then due to money, just 2 or 3 others, maybe something TGA maybe something mr nice. I do fancy a lovely sleepy indica
> 
> Bloody rubbish day out today, all grey and blrrr, think i'll pop a mozarella garlic bread in the oven and pop the kettle on.


Am I reading this right? Exodus Cheese seeds?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah. Greenthumb has been doing them for an unkown period, spotted them about 2 weeks ago, and greenhouse has long stated tey will be releasing it and it finally is available to buy. Intend to buy one but will hedge my bets and say that a side by side grow will have me two rather different plants.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2011)

gaun the motherwell, geritrichtupye ya septic fuckers!!!!bjk


----------



## allywado (Feb 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> gaun the motherwell, geritrichtupye ya septic fuckers!!!!bjk


watp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airwave (Feb 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah. Greenthumb has been doing them for an unkown period, spotted them about 2 weeks ago, and greenhouse has long stated tey will be releasing it and it finally is available to buy. Intend to buy one but will hedge my bets and say that a side by side grow will have me two rather different plants.


That's right. I forgot about DR Greenthumb.

As far as I know you already have Exodus, so do you mean you will be comparing theirs with your own? Or theirs with each other?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Aye, was gifted a couple by a member when i first started growing. Never been a fan of greenhouse, grown nowt but crap from them, but would like to actually grow it up alongside so that i can for earnest say whether it's shit or not.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2011)

Women fucking drivers! I was behind one on my way home earlier and she indicated to turn left and what does she go and do? She actually turns left!

How am I supposed to prepare myself with these fucking mind games?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, was gifted a couple by a member when i first started growing. Never been a fan of greenhouse, grown nowt but crap from them, but would like to actually grow it up alongside so that i can for earnest say whether it's shit or not.


wot was it crossed with ttt? curious as of why you d want to bother with a gimmick. if i was you mate id save your money and get somethin else but thats me !! and this is from someone that has grown more cheese than i can remember lol but i cant see it being anythin near as good as it ancestor!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, it's only £3, no reason not to. And i can't very well sit here and say that it's nowt on the real thing if i've no idea  i've too much space in my cab not to add something into it. Currently got just 1 plant in there under the 600w. Need to get some reg seeds this time around, fancy trying my hand at spluffing


----------



## Airwave (Feb 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, was gifted a couple by a member when i first started growing. Never been a fan of greenhouse, grown nowt but crap from them, but would like to actually grow it up alongside so that i can for earnest say whether it's shit or not.


Great. Seeming as I can't get hold of the real deal, I'll be interested on your take on those seeds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> livers/blues quite a few people on the site have the strain, spose to be some of the smelliest nicest smoke you can get.
> 
> not too shore but i think ive read on here that its a fucked up northan lights pheno from 1989?


Blueberry,and usually the Dutch Passion one cos it yields better than DJ's. Stacks of it round here.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

I picked them off my plant last night. Burst them and no pollen, some even had a small hair in them. Are they balls

If they are, they are in the right place - on a womans chin. lol


----------



## del66666 (Feb 28, 2011)

confirmed dem is balls


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> confirmed dem is balls


I know, I know, getting plucked and treated tonight. It will be interesting to see how this Dutch Master Reverse works


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

allywado said:


> Who does the double bubbleberry?


its on attitude breeder is Sagarmatha


----------



## del66666 (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know, I know, getting plucked and treated tonight. It will be interesting to see how this Dutch Master Reverse works


hope i never have to use it.............


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

This is Altzimers Club and the 1st rule of Altzimers club is.......


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

try emptying a bag of maltesers onto the floor of a wieght watchers meeting for a life size exciting game of hungry hippos.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> This is Altzimers Club and the 1st rule of Altzimers club is.......


... forgetting how to spell Alzheimer's correctly?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know, I know, getting plucked and treated tonight. It will be interesting to see how this Dutch Master Reverse works


have tae say mate they do look a lot like balls, can u get a good clear pic of them still on the plant?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I picked them off my plant last night. Burst them and no pollen, some even had a small hair in them. Are they ballsView attachment 1466761View attachment 1466762
> 
> If they are, they are in the right place - on a womans chin. lol


You got some balls there bill!! the 1's with the hairs are just calxys mate like in my pics like pointy the more roundish ones look like balls......jjust glad youve got it sorted mate with that stuff your gunna use would a been a real shame to chopp your big girl she's a beaut and my fave!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You got some balls there bill!! the 1's with the hairs are just calxys mate like in my pics like pointy the more roundish ones look like balls......jjust glad youve got it sorted mate with that stuff your gunna use would a been a real shame to chopp your big girl she's a beaut and my fave!!


Cheers Pukka, u still not speaking to Airwave. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

Lmao....your always windin me up billy boy!!!.........im done with that shit now all chilled out ready to move on lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> have tae say mate they do look a lot like balls, can u get a good clear pic of them still on the plant?


100% they are balls Dura. There is not many as I had a scout about last night and picked most of them off. That stuff should arrive 2day. Fucking Mr Nice, Mr Fucking Nasty more like


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

Should a been at work to day............went to my birds cousins 18th birthday party last night got smashed all i can remember is chuckin me ring up on my garden and my girl tryin to wake me this morn at half 7!!!!!..............so as you can probably geuss work didnt happen!! lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Should a been at work to day............went to my birds cousins 18th birthday party last night got smashed all i can remember is chuckin me ring up on my garden and my girl tryin to wake me this morn at half 7!!!!!..............so as you can probably geuss work didnt happen!! lmao


I hate it when people come on here and talk about how wrecked they were...blah blah blah, do you not understand you are all planting seeds in my head to go and get wasted. Thanks to Dura Ive got £100 bill from last thurs to square up and I was well behaved this weekend which makes me want to go out tonight and chuck my guts up in the garden and miss work 2morrow....infact I might go for an afternoon session. See what you have done Pukka. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I hate it when people come on here and talk about how wrecked they were...blah blah blah, do you not understand you are all planting seeds in my head to go and get wasted. Thanks to Dura Ive got £100 bill from last thurs to square up and I was well behaved this weekend which makes me want to go out tonight and chuck my guts up in the garden and miss work 2morrow....infact I might go for an afternoon session. See what you have done Pukka. lol


agreed - i think its time for a lunchtime pint


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

P.S - Pukka, imagine being scared of Airware. hahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

lads ive an uterlly foolproof, gauranteed way not to have a hangover at work....................dont have a fucking job....works for me everytime


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

I aint scared of no 1 you included billy!!!! LMAO.............now go out and get rat arsed and leave me in peace lol!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

If only dura mate if only!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I aint scared of no 1 you included billy!!!! LMAO.............now go out and get rat arsed and leave me in peace lol!!!!!


Canny really go out and get rat arsed, Ive got to look after 4 employees(they mainly look after me though). Can get away with buying 8 cans and drinking them at my desk. Billy - setting good examples for the workforce. lol

Dura you would love a job here!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Canny really go out and get rat arsed, Ive got to look after 4 employees(they mainly look after me though). Can get away with buying 8 cans and drinking them at my desk. Billy - setting good examples for the workforce. lol
> 
> Dura you would love a job here!


 i'm a very good debt collecter, ive a HELLUVA lot of experience...and trust me i heard every fuckin excuse under the sun...i now refer to 'fridays' as 'liars day'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a dream job sat at a desk drinkin tinnies while checkin RIU on your comp......can i have a job billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sounds like a dream job sat at a desk drinkin tinnies while checkin RIU on your comp......can i have a job billy?


Can you sell financial products?????


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Can you sell financial products?????


do you need an IT support?

lolz


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> do you need an IT support?
> 
> lolz


Already got a Geek for that one. LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Can you sell financial products?????


I can sell sand to arabs mate lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

"Liars Day" The Friday after should be called "Baseball Bat Day" or "I'm coming down to the social while you get a crisis loan day". LOL


----------



## kana (Feb 28, 2011)

ne1 tried scrog on 12/12 from seed?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> "Liars Day" The Friday after should be called "Baseball Bat Day" or "I'm coming down to the social while you get a crisis loan day". LOL


every1 thinks that THEY should be treated as a special case coz we're 'friends'......fuckin friends....its a goddamn business arrangement and nuthin else.....like mother superior says in trainspottin 'there are no friends in this game only associates'....dont get me wrong i never really need to go off on one but fortunately i dont have to shout too loud to get my point across


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

I know Dura, its no the provvie they are hiding from


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 28, 2011)

never tried it kana. i guess you would need some pretty heavy stretching strain to go straight into flower with scog or you would end up with something too small to produce enough colas to fill the screen .. i would of thought going straight into flower would be more suited to sog ... 

maybe you could do a sog with seed and still use a screen to train them, and go straight into12 hur ? 

"don't spend all of that crisis loan on weed. save some for your fines and baby mother"


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

i used to collect for the provvie myself as well, its a bloody thankless job!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

"don't spend all of that crisis loan on weed. save some for your fines and baby mother" 

plus a couple of packets of co codomol, just to stop the cravings. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Whats the credit check for the provvie? Do you NEED to be on benefits and father 6 children by 7 different mothers? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL. Just checked my emails and guess who was offering a cash loan up to £500


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> LOL. Just checked my emails and guess who was offering a cash loan up to £500


that's nothing ... i just won the nigerian lottery!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that's nothing ... i just won the nigerian lottery!


Thats strange, I won aswel, just had to send 5k to release the 1.4 million funds. How lucky are we


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats strange, I won aswel, just had to send 5k to release the 1.4 million funds. How lucky are we


i'm also apparently going to grow 2 inches once my pump arrives!

that means i will be a total of 4 INCHES!!!

.... from the ground...


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm actually taller lying down. LOL


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

and i really dont need any viagra..................i've a fuckin drawer full of them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive also won a free set of kitchen knifes and Ive got compensation coming from a injury at work I never had. Just paid them £250 for their services


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> and i really dont need any viagra..................i've a fuckin drawer full of them.


i took viagra once - damn thing got stuck in my throat... 

i had a stiff neck for a week


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> and i really dont need any viagra..................i've a fuckin drawer full of them.


Just cannot get close enough to the drawer with this constant boner!!! LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Our local chemist got robbed and all the V's were robbed. Police say they are looking for 2 hardened criminals.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

hahah 

viagra is way expensive i use the generic Mycoxaflopin


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

aaahhhhhahaha you guys are ORSM


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

ORSM?????? Must be getting old


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> ORSM?????? Must be getting old


say it like you read it....

OR SM (awesome)



i'm old too


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah I see. When any of the young team txt me I need to get a translator. I got a txt the other day that said "KK NB". I was like what the fuck, turns out it means "cool,cool no bother"


----------



## del66666 (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ah I see. When any of the young team txt me I need to get a translator. I got a txt the other day that said "KK NB". I was like what the fuck, turns out it means "cool,cool no bother"


you must be really old...............


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

too true..

when these kids speak these days i really can't understand them at all - i see their mouths moving but all i hear are the words "i'm a chav" over and over again...

q. what do you call a chav in a box?
a. innit!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

ive found if u beat young people often enuff they will start speaking english, or at least screaming in english.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 28, 2011)

watched mr nice film............if you havent dont bother... total crap....almost.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Birds still love me though del66666. Just canny talk to them and they canny talk with there mouth full. My bird asked me what a pedophile was........I said thats a big word for an 8 year old. Ohh harsh


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

i prefer shaggin twenty eight year olds.......coz there's 20 of them.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

Me and the wife were having an argument last night about me never letting her drive my car. 

"You're a childish prick, do you know that?"

"I know you are but what am I?" I replied.

She said, "there we go again, very mature"

Apparently, replying with "like your dads knob cheese" is enough to put you in the dog house.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Just sparked can number 3


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just sparked can number 3


you lucky bastard


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

At this rate though its a bad thing. Ive got to call someone back regarding life insurance at 7pm. Could be interesting!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the tune blaring in the office - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg2np37JNEg


----------



## Mogwai5 (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> This is the tune blaring in the office - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg2np37JNEg


ha nice  my fav has got to be: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdpxR0SO7G4 or possibly golden brown hmm..

afternoon all


----------



## allywado (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> This is the tune blaring in the office - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg2np37JNEg


Almost forgot just how good they were billy. Stuck a smile on ma face after a long 'graft'  in college


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

can number 4


----------



## allywado (Feb 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> can number 4


Bad influence Bill  im gonna play catch up


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 28, 2011)

and overtake........


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

Adolf Hitler initially wanted to wipe out Celtic fans, not the Jews. He gave up once he realised how difficult it was to get them in a fucking shower.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

and i just booted the fuck oot ma car aw the awy fae glasgow so as that ah could go tae the pub.......which i am just doing....in a minute


----------



## kana (Feb 28, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> never tried it kana. i guess you would need some pretty heavy stretching strain to go straight into flower with scog or you would end up with something too small to produce enough colas to fill the screen .. i would of thought going straight into flower would be more suited to sog ...
> 
> maybe you could do a sog with seed and still use a screen to train them, and go straight into12 hur ?
> 
> "don't spend all of that crisis loan on weed. save some for your fines and baby mother"


thanks jus wanted to check on here if ne1s done it b4 , a friends m8 was blabbing on about it but he normally talks a load of crap

anyway heres some piks of my ladies there due 2 b choppd in a cuppl days


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 28, 2011)

kana said:


> thanks jus wanted to check on here if ne1s done it b4 , a friends m8 was blabbing on about it but he normally talks a load of crap
> 
> anyway heres some piks of my ladies there due 2 b choppd in a cuppl days
> 
> View attachment 1467684View attachment 1467685View attachment 1467683View attachment 1467686


woweeee that shit lewk purple as hell son


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking buds my friend .


----------



## dura72 (Feb 28, 2011)

First rule of shite club.

1. Must buy Celtic scarf


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;k0RH0cYs4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RH0cYs4lw[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

that clip just says it fuckin all!! it would be funnier if it wasn't so fuckin scary.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

While proudly showing off his new apartment to friends late one night, the drunk led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong.

"What's that big brass gong for?" one of the guests asked. "Why, that's the talking clock" the man replied. "How does it work?" "Watch", the man said, giving it an ear-shattering pound with a hammer.

Suddenly, someone on the other side of the wall screamed, "For fuck sake, you wanker, it's 2am in the fucking morning!!"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

ahm gaun for a bath, tae any one from Bradford reading this its a bit like your kitchen sink but bigger.....and without dogmeat tins in it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bloke walks into a pub and asks for a pint of anything except Steinlager. 

Barman asks, "What's wrong with Steinlager?" 

Bloke replies, "I had 12 pints of it last night and when I came to I was fucking skint." 

Barman says, "But 12 pints of anything costs about the same." 

Bloke replies, "Skint's my dog."


----------



## del66666 (Mar 1, 2011)

fuck me dura dont you ever run out of material, you should be on the stage mate


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

i spend all day surfing jokes, write the occasional one maself and i tend to remember a lot ive heard in the past, i also watch ahelluva lot of comedy on tv. its about the only thing that keeps me sane....that and the wanking.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

plants lookin well dell, how far in are you? bout 4 weeks?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 1, 2011)

The fucking Dutch are here! That stuff just arrived Dura. Gonae pluck and spray tonight


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The fucking Dutch are here! That stuff just arrived Dura. Gonae pluck and spray tonight


good good mate, just spend a good bit of time checking the full plant. btw when i have a hermie i take all my plants out my growing area and totally clean and sterilise it, i use sterilising tablets for babys bottles( £1.60 for a large pack). clean ur area, wipe pots down, the full monty mate, remember pollen is like fuckin glue and in the outside world can travel for miles. and then fuckin drench the plant(s). the stuff only stays active in the spray bottle when mixed for about 15mins, so have everything done beforehand and then mix up ur solution( i cant remember the mix off hand but i'll have a look when i go to check my grow later) im gonna set up my 4 pot dwc for the first time tonite. if u need any info just phone me coz the house im goin to doesnt have a pc in it just now.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

MSN News: Alex Reid claims he tells Jordan he loves her "50 million times a day."

That would mean you tell her every 0.001728 seconds then, Alex, you retarded, spotlight-grabbing, fame-seeking man-whore. And, by the way, Jordan is a dirty fucking slag. 

Love Peter

P.S. Come and pick your fucking spade up - he&#8217;s drinking out of the toilet again.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

My wife said to me, "I've just heard some great news, apparently the police know who the local paedophile is and they are going to arrest him tonight."

I said, "That's brilliant news. Let's celebrate by moving to Australia."


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll use a small amount of bleach to sterilize. I'll will take my time m8, don't want to fuck it


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you think if I spray that stuff on my bird it will get rid of her balls. LOL


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do you think if I spray that stuff on my bird it will get rid of her balls. LOL


wouldn't those technically be "your" balls that she's got?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

A bad simile is like a lighthouse with no jam.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've always struggled with the ladies, so my mate told me his best chat up line. He said it works every time.

That night I walked up to a girl in a club and said, "Are your legs tired? You've been running through my mind all night."

Turns out my mate is full of shit. She just started crying, spun her wheelchair round and rolled out of the club.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [video=youtube;k0RH0cYs4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RH0cYs4lw[/video]


hahahaha how many sides does a triangle have. "4", "1" hahahaha sorry dumb fucks


----------



## Ganjaman187 (Mar 1, 2011)

10 pound a gram 200 a oz quality varies . Midlands Uk


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

So Barak Obama,The President of the United States isn't invited to the royal wedding but Mr and Mrs Shingadiam, a local shopkeeper and his wife are.
Prince William "I really don't want to invite the Nigger, He'll only rob us"
Kate" But if we don't, It will make us look Racist'
Prince William "In that case we'll invite a couple of Paki's, They can stand at the back where we can't smell them and at least they won't nick the wedding presents"


----------



## del66666 (Mar 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> plants lookin well dell, how far in are you? bout 4 weeks?


i dont need to watch comedy, i just come to this thread and read your jokes mate. yeah i think they are around 4 weeks mate but i never keep count these days. they look so different from my other grows, be interesring to see how quality and quantity differ. been using hesi nutes but starting on canna next, going to get some hammerhead 8-4 , supposed to be good


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahahaha how many sides does a triangle have. "4", "1" hahahaha sorry dumb fucks


lmao, some gold in there. 

"Korea" 

"Whats up with korea?" 

"Their attitude!" 

oh mannnn.


EDIT:

"Do you know what state KFC originates from"

"What, the chicken?" 

"Yeh"

"Damn I really don't know"

"Do you know what KFC stands for?"

"Kentucky fried chicken, right?"

EDIT:

"Star wars. True or false"

"True" 

hahahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 1, 2011)

Holly fuck guys, actually done some work today and made some pretty pennies. I'm getting ripped in the office because it's the first time Ive done some selling in about 3 months

Come to think of it, I was getting everyone else in the office to get me the quotes and even passed the calls on to my PA to read the legal shit. I love free money. LOL


----------



## kana (Mar 1, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [video=youtube;k0RH0cYs4lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0RH0cYs4lw[/video]


fuck me their stupid and ignorant lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 1, 2011)

kana said:


> fuck me their stupid and ignorant lol


they are OR they're


----------



## dura72 (Mar 1, 2011)

ahm for a drink wi the bird tonite, shes forgiven me.....well i'm still denying it and shes not pushin for any more info.....goin for a drink wi the hot barmaid tomorrow.....heheheheheheheeheheheheh i am a dirty rotten scoundrel........and a FUCKIN love it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 1, 2011)

Pluck pluck pluckty pluck


----------



## kana (Mar 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> they are OR they're


lol! one to many blunts of amnesia


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Check ma bitches outView attachment 1470782View attachment 1470783View attachment 1470784View attachment 1470785View attachment 1470786View attachment 1470787


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Check ma bitches outView attachment 1470782View attachment 1470783View attachment 1470784View attachment 1470785View attachment 1470786View attachment 1470787


Lookin lovely billy. The top on your big momma is gonae b a dooozy! 

Is that a tent they're in? how big is it?

I'm swaying towards doin a couple a hydros next time instead a the soil, ive awready got two 20l buckets, net pots, n air stones so i jus need the air pumps i hink. Would i need tae get a proper pH tester n an EC stick hing if i was gonae dae hydro? What other hings would i need tae make it good n proper?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

A bank robber bursts into the bank and yells "give me all the money NOW" a brave customer runs over and rips his mask off his face
and says "you cant rob the bank now ive seen your face" the robber shoots him dead, "anyone else see my face" he yells?
after a moments silence a wee voice from the back says "i think that cunt in the Celtic top had a right good look"


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> Lookin lovely billy. The top on your big momma is gonae b a dooozy!
> 
> Is that a tent they're in? how big is it?
> 
> I'm swaying towards doin a couple a hydros next time instead a the soil, ive awready got two 20l buckets, net pots, n air stones so i jus need the air pumps i hink. Would i need tae get a proper pH tester n an EC stick hing if i was gonae dae hydro? What other hings would i need tae make it good n proper?


M8 I never check my PH, once I mix the nutes it goes to about 5.8 and then I add a few drops of PH down(some sort of acid). Ive only done 1 full water change since the start of this grow(just use nutes with low salt content). If I was to start seeing problems with the plant I would then check PH and do a water change. I always use about 70% strength and then top up with PH'd water for 1 week, then go back to 70% nutes strength and repeat the process. You will notice the growth difference BIG TIME with DWC. The tent is 2m tall m8. The big one is about 5 foot


----------



## SpidermanDave (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone in Scotland know where I can get a proper cheese clone? I can pay or trade seeds or sort something


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

how 'd the sprayin go billy? did u get it done?btw plants lookin good mate.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> Anyone in Scotland know where I can get a proper cheese clone? I can pay or trade seeds or sort something


i would be interested in that too mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Aye got it done, had ma bird and wee bro out wae the tweezers plucking away. Surprisingly there wasn't many balls. Gave the tent a clean aswel. Fucking covered the cows, I never had any shoes or socks on and Ive got these mad red blisters on the soles of my feet. Itchy as fuck. lol Hence my name


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

blisters, was that from the cleaning solution? ahm goin tae ma bed, ah feel ruff as fuck! bottle of pink sidekick, 3/4 litre of vodka and gram and a half of charlie, all on top of a kebab. finished with 3 amatriptiline.........feelin a bit burnt oot, need tae get ma shit together for the old firm game later...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Fuck knows, think fae that reverse stuff. Amatrampoline I call it. That way yer body jerks around you bed as your just doozing off. Crazy gear. Canny beat the anti-sicotic


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 2, 2011)

anyone on here use LEDs, if so what are the best ones to get and off what site? surely some are rip offs so if anyone shad one with decent results from a british site that would be great


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

Are these wee dirty hairy baws on my girls?



Theres four of them at nearly every node on all my plants. Theres a hair comin out the top and nothin inside.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> Are these wee dirty hairy baws on my girls?
> 
> View attachment 1470854View attachment 1470856View attachment 1470857
> 
> Theres four of them at nearly every node on all my plants. Theres a hair comin out the top and nothin inside.



I can confirm them are NOT balls. Don't pick any more off. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I can confirm them are NOT balls. Don't pick any more off. lol


Minted . I nearly cried a bit when i saw them hahahaha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

U should get the hydro on the go ally, well worth it. Just need a good excuse for the constant humming noise. I just say its my heating


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

Aye im gonae go for that the next time round. Just lookin at air pumps on ebay, u hink this 1's good http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-HYDOR-ARIO-AERATOR-AIR-PUMP-ARIO-2-/220387114693?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3350187ec5 ? looks the part tae me. I saw these aswell http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OXY-POT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-PEBBLES-POT-BUCKET-/170565547389?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27b67fb57d probably just get two a each. 

I hink im gonae build a wee room in ma loft after this grows done, get it aw good n proper.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> Aye im gonae go for that the next time round. Just lookin at air pumps on ebay, u hink this 1's good http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-HYDOR-ARIO-AERATOR-AIR-PUMP-ARIO-2-/220387114693?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3350187ec5 ? looks the part tae me. I saw these aswell http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OXY-POT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-PEBBLES-POT-BUCKET-/170565547389?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27b67fb57d probably just get two a each.
> 
> I hink im gonae build a wee room in ma loft after this grows done, get it aw good n proper.


Naw m8 they pumps are shit, your roots engulf it and fuck it up, here is a good one and I'm sure if you call them they will just send the pump and airstones. http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1225 £28.50 for the full setup is a great price but I'm sure Lee(thats the guys name) will do you a deal for the air pump and stone only

Thats the system I use


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Naw m8 they pumps are shit, your roots engulf it and fuck it up, here is a good one and I'm sure if you call them they will just send the pump and airstones. http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1225 £28.50 for the full setup is a great price but I'm sure Lee(thats the guys name) will do you a deal for the air pump and stone only
> 
> Thats the system I use


Cheers for the heads up, id've went n got them aswell. That kit looks perfect, il just get 2 a them n im sorted. What nutrients do u use n do u use a nutrient stick EC meter hing?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you get the ones with external airpump and airstone(its a must). Anyway I don't bother with an EC meter but really should. I just kinda judge. lol The nutes I'm using just now are Grow,Bloom and boost - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/category.asp?cid=113


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Did you get the ones with external airpump and airstone(its a must). Anyway I don't bother with an EC meter but really should. I just kinda judge. lol The nutes I'm using just now are Grow,Bloom and boost - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/category.asp?cid=113


No got them yet but when i do il just be getting two of they full kits wi the external pumps. 

Theyve got they nutes in the hydro shop in glasgow so il pick them up some time closer to the grow, good to know its as easy as this. il maybe get an EC meter if theyre no too expensive.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> No got them yet but when i do il just be getting two of they full kits wi the external pumps.
> 
> Theyve got they nutes in the hydro shop in glasgow so il pick them up some time closer to the grow, good to know its as easy as this. il maybe get an EC meter if theyre no too expensive.


You can pick them up for 40 bangers or so. Our water is good in scotland so make sure you get the nutes for soft water. Also a good idea to let the water sit for 24hrs to let the chlorine evaporate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Also use this for the first 2 weeks - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=626


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You can pick them up for 40 bangers or so. Our water is good in scotland so make sure you get the nutes for soft water. Also a good idea to let the water sit for 24hrs to let the chlorine evaporate


I've been taking my water out the boiler feeder tank in the loft. I done a very complexed and scientific test to figure out if it was good enough and the result was..... it tasted fine to me lol.

Il speak to the guy in the hydro shop and see what nutes he reckons is best for me. Theyre quite helpful in that shop n they dont mind givin u tips on growin n that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

M8 they are fucking salesmen. They will try and sell you everything and give you tips that are utter shit. Personally I stay away from mine. For one the police watch it and two, the police watch it. lol. Get your info off guys on here who know their stuff. ie TTT, las fingered, wowgrow but to name a few oh and who can forget Dura. The mad shagger fae Cumnock. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

My local hydro shop, the guy got busted with 250g of Coke, all over the papers and all he got was a fine and community service. Mmmmmmm......I will never set foot in that shop


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> M8 they are fucking salesmen. They will try and sell you everything and give you tips that are utter shit. Personally I stay away from mine. For one the police watch it and two, the police watch it. lol. Get your info off guys on here who know their stuff. ie TTT, las fingered, wowgrow but to name a few oh and who can forget Dura. The mad shagger fae Cumnock. lol


Hahaha I know aww about salesman bein the green grocer n all  haha, theres a young guy about 18 19 that works there, n hes jus a stoner so i get good tips aff him. My pal went in n fell hook line n sinker for the sales patter n came oot wi aww sorts a nonsense for about 3 ton, i felt sorry for him lol.

I've heard about the police watchin but im a sucker for a bargain n convienence lol.

I'l be taking the things they say wi a pinch a salt n if its sounds good il check on here wi the pros to find out the real story.


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

If it works out at a half decent price il maybe just get all the stuff of the somhydro site. I suppose u canae get mer convienent that delivers to your door.


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;8AW6c9hXNG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AW6c9hXNG4[/video]

How much bigger you think my ladies will get? What do think for yield? About 4 weeks left and they're under a 400W HPS


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

When doing your order with them, phone the guy and ask him to fling in a few freebies. Usually get all sorts of wonderful stuff. Like sugar thats already converted into plant form and shit. Get it all in your bucket. lol If you pause that video between 2 and 3 secs. CHECK THAT BELLY OUT. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> When doing your order with them, phone the guy and ask him to fling in a few freebies. Usually get all sorts of wonderful stuff. Like sugar thats already converted into plant form and shit. Get it all in your bucket. lol If you pause that video between 2 and 3 secs. CHECK THAT BELLY OUT. lol


HAHAHAHA, all bought n payed for .

Aye il gee the guy a phone, he should be able to get the nutes n that in the buckets so p&p should be cheaper than what it says online...hopefully.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on your Scottish Allyboy. Fucking Haggle. To be fair the P & P is next day delivery. Think if you spend over £100 its free or something. Need to check


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Come on your Scottish Allyboy. Fucking Haggle. To be fair the P & P is next day delivery. Think if you spend over £100 its free or something. Need to check


Dont worry about it billy il be hagglin. Canae be payin full price for anythin these days, you know they want to sell more than you want to buy wi places like that aswell.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

The guys no bad, he understands the term - repeat business. Yer plants are looking good m8, just think in hydro another 3-4 weeks and double your yield. lol No all joking aside, they look tasty, what you hoping for 6oz?


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The guys no bad, he understands the term - repeat business. Yer plants are looking good m8, just think in hydro another 3-4 weeks and double your yield. lol No all joking aside, they look tasty, what you hoping for 6oz?


Aye cheers mate, hoping for anythin over 3 oz dry. 6 oz would be delicious but i dont want to get my hopes up. 

Next time round im looking at doin 2 in hydro under the 400w, gonae either do some LST or more likely a scrog then il be expectin 6 oz lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

Check this out m8, they are autos ready every 2 months and I was put on to them buy a guy who swears he gets 3oz off each plant min - http://www.discountseedcompany.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1068483-Sweet-Seeds-Big-Devil-Auto-Feminized-5-pack.html


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 2, 2011)

do royal fail (mail) ever scan or open domestic mail?

like for example receiving seeds from a seedbank within the uk - could/would this ever be intercepted?


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> do royal fail (mail) ever scan or open domestic mail?
> 
> like for example receiving seeds from a seedbank within the uk - could/would this ever be intercepted?


Theres nothing illegeal about buying, selling seeds in the UK so i cant see any problems happening


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> do royal fail (mail) ever scan or open domestic mail?
> 
> like for example receiving seeds from a seedbank within the uk - could/would this ever be intercepted?


Yep they sure do but its not illegal to send seeds in the post or receive them. Think about it, its just your average Joe working for min wage. Do you really think they will burst open your mail if they think there are seeds in there. I doubt it but you never know you may get a jobsworth who highlights it. I know people who have shipped kilos of ching packaged inside plasma tvs and never had a problem


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> Theres nothing illegeal about buying, selling seeds in the UK so i cant see any problems happening


yeh - but if they did see seeds - and then came knocking they might find more than seeds  

probably best/easiest to get it delivered to a diff address i guess


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Check this out m8, they are autos ready every 2 months and I was put on to them buy a guy who swears he gets 3oz off each plant min - http://www.discountseedcompany.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1068483-Sweet-Seeds-Big-Devil-Auto-Feminized-5-pack.html


Ive been eying that up on attitude cos i was thinking about doin some autos and that one looks like the best. They've been out of stock for a while on attitude but. Im gonna get seeds on friday when the promo starts on attitude. Ive got a few mates that will buy some of the seeds off me so i could end up makin money and gettin free seeds cos of all the freebies.

My choices so far are between - tangerine dream, wappa, big budhas cheese, dutch passion - the ultimate and sensi seeds - big bud.

If anybody has any reasons not to get any of these by all means tell me now


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh - but if they did see seeds - and then came knocking they might find more than seeds
> 
> probably best/easiest to get it delivered to a diff address i guess


Its up to yourself but i personally have no quarrells getting things like that delivered to me


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-big-devil-2-auto/prod_3027.html they're back in stock now billy, ive got a new front runner for friday


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> Ive been eying that up on attitude cos i was thinking about doin some autos and that one looks like the best. They've been out of stock for a while on attitude but. Im gonna get seeds on friday when the promo starts on attitude. Ive got a few mates that will buy some of the seeds off me so i could end up makin money and gettin free seeds cos of all the freebies.
> 
> My choices so far are between - tangerine dream, wappa, big budhas cheese, dutch passion - the ultimate and sensi seeds - big bud.
> 
> If anybody has any reasons not to get any of these by all means tell me now


would stay away from anything fem from dutch passion high hermi rate seen it meself 3times with dp fem seeds, dont be expecting anything like real cheese from the big buddha pretty shit when compared to exodus.


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> would stay away from anything fem from dutch passion high hermi rate seen it meself 3times with dp fem seeds, dont be expecting anything like real cheese from the big buddha pretty shit when compared to exodus.


Cheers for the input sambo, the dp wasnt that high in my plans but i was intreagued. If the budhas cheese is half as smelly as some of the cheese ive had id be happy.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

ah feel as if sum cunt has sand papered ma eyeballs, rolled them in vinegar and put them back in


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

allywado said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-big-devil-2-auto/prod_3027.html they're back in stock now billy, ive got a new front runner for friday


Pricey compared to my link


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ah feel as if sum cunt has sand papered ma eyeballs, rolled them in vinegar and put them back in


Thats what you get for blasting the anti-psychotics


----------



## TheCannabist (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm gona start growing and I'm wondering if it would be a serious problem to grow five plants of 5 different strains in a 1m2, 2m tall grow box.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

TheCannabist said:


> I'm gona start growing and I'm wondering if it would be a serious problem to grow five plants of 5 different strains in a 1m2, 2m tall grow box.


Tight, u could do a SOG


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheCannabist said:


> I'm gona start growing and I'm wondering if it would be a serious problem to grow five plants of 5 different strains in a 1m2, 2m tall grow box.


no problem at all mate, i do it regularly. ah wouldnt advise goin above 5 though, and with some bushy strains 4 is a better number. if i was doing hydro i'd leave it at 4 as well, im just about to start that myself.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats what you get for blasting the anti-psychotics


ah think ah need tae give up taking other peoples medication and just stick tae charlie and booze, least i know where i am wae that. u gaun oot tae watch the game later?


----------



## allywado (Mar 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pricey compared to my link


Eh :S ? 3 quid cheaper lol. says +£12 but its awready added it on.

And if i order friday i get 1 fem 'sage', 1 fem 'kushage', 1 fem 'burmese kush', 1 fem g13 new strain (tba), 2 reg 'heavy duty fruity', 2 reg 'dark star', 2 fem ufo freebies, packet a skins n something from their birthday page ( tshirts, grinders, bongs, skins, shit like that n u get to pick 1) aww for freeee

edit: and you get put into a draw to win a paid trip to the dam


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ah think ah need tae give up taking other peoples medication and just stick tae charlie and booze, least i know where i am wae that. u gaun oot tae watch the game later?


I'm stuck in work. Got people to call back. Last app is at 7.30pm. Might just get a few sherbets and watch it in here


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

ahm meetin up wi ma barmaid pal at the pub tae watch it, , think ah mite get fuckin stinking rotten drunk......jist for a wee change


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

and a BIG bag o columbian flea powder


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

....... Dura - "can I no just put it on the slate" Dealer - "look thats us into 4 figures" Dura - "U know I'm good for it"

There goes Dura profits from his current grow. LOL


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

tell me about it, jist had sum1 on the phone there lookin for cash....roll on next month tae get this fuckin lot cropped, car needs a clutch, large tic bill tae pay, festival tickets to get, rent arrear.......the fuckin list is endless....i truly dont understand how anyone can survive solely on a giro, christ ah spend a giro every time i step intae a pub.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

tic bill isny bad the now, maybe grand n a half or so, last year at this time it was almost 6 grand...ahll be honest ah was startin tae sweat a bit at that. ah try tae stick tae not goin over what my car is worth so worst case scenario ah can sell the motor tae pay it off.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

fucking brilliant


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

lyin in bed last nite with ma nose all blocked so ah picked up ma sock and blew all sorts of shit oot ma hooter ontae it.
woke this morn in a daze and pulled socks on........
not pleasant.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

I got the sack for getting caught having a wank in work.

I said to manager, "Give me a break boss! I bet I'm not the only one who's had a crafty wank in the bogs"

"Possibly not," he said, "But I doubt if any of the others were hiding in the roof tiles above the Ladies. Now fuck off"


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lyin in bed last nite with ma nose all blocked so ah picked up ma sock and blew all sorts of shit oot ma hooter ontae it.
> woke this morn in a daze and pulled socks on........
> not pleasant.


boogeriffic


----------



## TheCannabist (Mar 2, 2011)

> Tight, u could do a SOG





> no problem at all mate, i do it regularly. ah wouldnt advise goin above 5 though, and with some bushy strains 4 is a better number. if i was doing hydro i'd leave it at 4 as well, im just about to start that myself.


Smashin', cheers for the reassurance. Don't think i'll be doing SOG but a nice thought. I was thinkin 4 might be better, but i'll cross that bridge when I decide 100% what strains i'll use.

BTW any ideas as to a good cheap way to set up fluorescents for Veg. stage. bulbs are cheap but fittings+reflectors aren't.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 2, 2011)

i only work with fluros for seedlings and clones, i work with metal halide for vegging and hps for flower. personally i woyldnt use fluros fpr veg but thats just my opinion ,lots of people like them. although nothin beats metal halide.


----------



## SamM853 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in the uk, south west 
took my first few puffs of weed round a friends house the other day , there were four of us and we was just chillin and toking and stuff  
nice to see a uk thread 
cheerz


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i only work with fluros for seedlings and clones, i work with metal halide for vegging and hps for flower. personally i woyldnt use fluros fpr veg but thats just my opinion ,lots of people like them. although nothin beats metal halide.


Too right m8. The stronger the light, the better. Seen too many stretched looking plants. I love a hedge, untrimmed, busy as fuck - am i talking about pussy or weed, u decide. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 2, 2011)

SamM853 said:


> Hey guys I'm in the uk, south west
> took my first few puffs of weed round a friends house the other day , there were four of us and we was just chillin and toking and stuff
> nice to see a uk thread
> cheerz


Take it your young team son. Why not all your friends pitch in, get some seeds and do an outdoor grow, if your in the south west you have the weather for it. Make sum proper smoke and a little cash aswel. Go on the young growers. U could start a young growers thread


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 2, 2011)

Been and done a job at some posh house in the sticks today lads could smell weed stright away as soon as i went up stairs had a little sniff about and found the guys stash only a quarter or somethin, looked like nice gear!, anyway put it back and cracked on with the job, rippin old bathroom out then wirin a feed for a new shower, had to smash a load a tiles off, so got messy, realised i didn't have my shovel so went lookin in the guys garage and there it was a weed smell again but not as pukka as the 1st lol, so had another sniff about and sussed the smell was comin from this door at the back of it, only had a couple off bolt locks, went threw and it backed on to some other fukked lookin garage what had bolts with padlocks........new somethin was goin on in there, anyway there was like a 40mm gap all way around it between the walls an roof peaked threw on the side couldnt see anythin went round back an there was a load of air pots an shits all open an dumbed in like a compost heep, spied threw the gap and i could see some metal flexi duct lol!!.so checked the keys and the 1's for the padlocks was on there couldnt believe it!!........so went in and in the back corner was a little 1x1 grow tent full of weed!! lol looked like it was maybe 2-3wk in flower couldnt believe my eyes..ive got a pic of it on me phone gunna upload it with me update tomorrow lmao!!

So sorry for ramblin on!!............... and sorry for snoopin around if it was 1 of you guys on RIU lol.......i didnt touch your girls honestly lol.......lookin good by the way!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 2, 2011)

i had someone workimg on my bathroom today, left them alone and i think they found my grow tent out the back of the old garage, fuck what am i going to do .........


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Been and done a job at some posh house in the sticks today lads could smell weed stright away as soon as i went up stairs had a little sniff about and found the guys stash only a quarter or somethin, looked like nice gear!, anyway put it back and cracked on with the job, rippin old bathroom out then wirin a feed for a new shower, had to smash a load a tiles off, so got messy, realised i didn't have my shovel so went lookin in the guys garage and there it was a weed smell again but not as pukka as the 1st lol, so had another sniff about and sussed the smell was comin from this door at the back of it, only had a couple off bolt locks, went threw and it backed on to some other fukked lookin garage what had bolts with padlocks........new somethin was goin on in there, anyway there was like a 40mm gap all way around it between the walls an roof peaked threw on the side couldnt see anythin went round back an there was a load of air pots an shits all open an dumbed in like a compost heep, spied threw the gap and i could see some metal flexi duct lol!!.so checked the keys and the 1's for the padlocks was on there couldnt believe it!!........so went in and in the back corner was a little 1x1 grow tent full of weed!! lol looked like it was maybe 2-3wk in flower couldnt believe my eyes..ive got a pic of it on me phone gunna upload it with me update tomorrow lmao!!
> 
> So sorry for ramblin on!!............... and sorry for snoopin around if it was 1 of you guys on RIU lol.......i didnt touch your girls honestly lol.......lookin good by the way!!


thats a cool story pukka, fucking everybody is at it nowdays.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i had someone workimg on my bathroom today, left them alone and i think they found my grow tent out the back of the old garage, fuck what am i going to do .........


The guys on holiday bro so that rules you out!! lol.............i got all para an started thinkin bet he's got some 1 lookin after them for him.quickly locked everthin back up an did 1 back in the house!! lmao!



sambo020482 said:


> thats a cool story pukka, fucking everybody is at it nowdays.


Seems like it bro lol.........ill post pic up on here tomorow lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com/


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

Pukka I would speak to that guy. Prob hook you up nice and cheap, u snooping cunt. lol. Most people go for the womans underwear drawer. Pukka finds fucking plants. Look how much of a dick I am. Looking for balls last night and broke this branch. 

It was a good one. Reckon would have been a good H/O


----------



## del66666 (Mar 3, 2011)

use the branch as a cutting


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> use the branch as a cutting


Too late! I was going to but couldn't be fucked last night. Watching the Rangers v Celtic, we got beat and was well pissed off and went to bed. I've got a spare DWC bucket. I'm going to use one of the freebies I got. Going 12/12 from seed. The strain is called Smile. U ever heard of it?

EDIT: Sorry not going to use the Smile, going to use the Black Domina


----------



## rainz (Mar 3, 2011)

ive litterally been at work the whole time since monday. Ive had 3 hours kip so far and i feel a fucking Zombie, aaaaah well the cheesewreck was a success im just curing it still, its a nice smoke so far tho tastes like cheese and on the exhale it tastes like a type of nut ( brazil or walnut ) its over the top strong u smoke a joint and all you can do is stare at the insides of ur eyelids lol. How is everyone 2day????


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

rainz said:


> ive litterally been at work the whole time since monday. Ive had 3 hours kip so far and i feel a fucking Zombie, aaaaah well the cheesewreck was a success im just curing it still, its a nice smoke so far tho tastes like cheese and on the exhale it tastes like a type of nut ( brazil or walnut ) its over the top strong u smoke a joint and all you can do is stare at the insides of ur eyelids lol. How is everyone 2day????


Not bad m8. What the hell do you do to put in them hours


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com/


That made me so hungry lol. 

Pukka, you legend. Funny how he was rich but didn't fancy paying for some decent odor control haha.

I was tellin las that I made 8 cookies yesterday, they had an ounce of lemon haze trimmings/ airy buds and all the crystals from my grinder in. We all ate one and then had a few joints of strawberry and all of sudden we were all monged. To the point where we went round shotgunning whos not gonna ring the takeaway to get an order, when we finally decided who was gonna ring, he answered and they asked what we wanted but we hadn't even chosen lmao. The joys of being stoned to dumbness. Then one of my mates went green and went to sleep in the bathroom, lol. 

All in all


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2011)

i dont feel very well


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i dont feel very well


Surprise, Surprise m8. Ah just took it well easy, never even had a beer. Fucking broke a branch off my big plant though. Were you bang on it again


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2011)

gonna av a slice or two with a cup of tea just not shore if im ready to say goodbye to the rest of the day already lol

gotta love the edibles tho nuffin gets me as stoned as the butter.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> gonna av a slice or two with a cup of tea just not shore if im ready to say goodbye to the rest of the day already lol
> 
> gotta love the edibles tho nuffin gets me as stoned as the butter.



Offftttttt! Buenas Noches Amigo


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> gonna av a slice or two with a cup of tea just not shore if im ready to say goodbye to the rest of the day already lol
> 
> gotta love the edibles tho nuffin gets me as stoned as the butter.


Lol, that's exactly it. Not gonna be doing anything after that. At least not for a good 6 hours! That cake looks insane, not sure if I could resist. DO IT DO IT.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2011)

I always love the idea of edibles, then they never do much of anything, so now i always love the idea of edibles, then think why don't i just make it without weed and have a kikass cake with a joint  then i remember i'm a lazy fuck once i'm at home  Trim is taking up about half the freezer now, just cannaae be bothered, tempted to buy bubblebags to lessen the effort but that is more bother than i'm fussed with  putting the bacon uner the grill i can do though!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2011)

Been a while since i threw anything up here. Just a pic of the now run of the mill exodus scrog. Got an LSD germinating and am debating between seeds and bubble bags at present. I get lazy while triming so get well, lots of primo trim 

















That scrog and the trim needs to last me about 3 months unfortunately


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

What do you think your chances are of making it last TTT. I say slim. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2011)

I say not a chance  I seem to go through a 1.5L mason jar a fortnight. Hash always slows down my smoking if it's good though.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all new UK grower here. currently growing in a stealth cupboard i made , its only 3.5 ft long by 1.5ft wide and 5ft tall , with the light and the filter fitted theres enough room to grow the plants to approx 3.5ft maybe 4 ft ... currently got 3 ladies in there , 1 x uk cheese (clone) 1 x PPP (nirvana from seed) and 1 x Anestesia (pyramid seeds from seed) . I have 2 15w 2ft tube lights on each side of the cupboard and my main light/reflector in the middle with my carbon filet sat at the top and extracting into the room ... There all under a Blue spectrum 9u 300w 6400k CFL at the moment but in a day or 2 ill be switching to 12/12 and replacing the bulb for a red spectrum 9u 300w 2700k CFL ... damn these bulbs are big lol .


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

Get some pics up Robbie, if one can be bothered. Welcome


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2011)

pic 1 is my uk cheese 
pic 2 is the cab door
pic 3 is my PPP (lst trained)
pic 4 is top box section (extraction fan and power)
pic 5 is close up of top box section
pic 6 is the anestesia
pic 7 is the blue CFL 300w
pic 8 is side lighting in the cupboard 
pic 9 is a view inside the grow area 
pic 10 is another angle of the PPP training 
pic 11 is the cupboard closed up and stealthy


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 1472682
> This is the pic of my cab before i converted it


Is that a bed inside it. lol. Just fucking about. But seriously you need to get a sheet on that mattress.lol. Canny help myself. Get a pic of the bitches up m8


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Is that a bed inside it. lol. Just fucking about. But seriously you need to get a sheet on that mattress.lol. Canny help myself. Get a pic of the bitches up m8



LOL  the bed has a sheet on  new pics are up , what ya think ??


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2011)

by the way before i get asked .... the pink pots were a treat for my little ladies  lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> by the way before i get asked .... the pink pots were a treat for my little ladies  lol


Looking good bro!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2011)

do you think the 300w will be ok for these plants , all the journals ive looked at have loads of little CFLs not one high wattage one ....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pukka I would speak to that guy. Prob hook you up nice and cheap, u snooping cunt. lol. Most people go for the womans underwear drawer. Pukka finds fucking plants.


Billy my friend thats the first place i snooped nothin in there apart from some granny nickers, no vibe or anythin  lol!!



WOWgrow said:


> Pukka, you legend. Funny how he was rich but didn't fancy paying for some decent odor control haha


He had a carbon filter mate but it looked like it had, had some hammer the place stunk!!


Right heres the pic


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Billy my friend thats the first place i snooped nothin in there apart from some granny nickers, no vibe or anythin  lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, what a disappointment. You'd think a rich guy would have a hot slutty wife! 

Looks like he's an indica man then eyy.

Would be so funny if we found a journal for that grow on here!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> do you think the 300w will be ok for these plants , all the journals ive looked at have loads of little CFLs not one high wattage one ....


My advice, Get more light. More light better yield


----------



## rainz (Mar 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Not bad m8. What the hell do you do to put in them hours


a combo of red bull and snickers on top of regular meals, the sugar is the main thing lol gota take the shifts while there about mate, i can afford to take a day or 2 off when i feel like it aswell lol.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 3, 2011)

Anybody in here ever grown Bubblegum? The Indica pheno from THSeeds?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-bubblegum/prod_513.html


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2011)

3 n half slices down and feeling pretty mongoed av been for hrs lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 3 n half slices down and feeling pretty mongoed av been for hrs lol


Lol, you touch any o that from now on and you'll still be stoned when you wake up!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol, you touch any o that from now on and you'll still be stoned when you wake up!


yeah i no m8 when i 1st started makin em i would wake up still mega stoned 4 slices is about my limit tho, 2 for a nice long buzz 4 to be mashed all day is hard dosagein edibles sometimes but that cake mix requires 125g of butter i put in 150g not many mix's take that much butter then it slices up to 8 bits n just find it easy it dose with it, plus it taste good and is easy to make.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

pukka u give me jokes thats funny as fuck 

evening chaps


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2011)

penis penis penis vagina vagina vagina


----------



## Don Stoner (Mar 3, 2011)

To all Guerrilla growers, what strains are you thinking of growing this year??!!??


----------



## SamM853 (Mar 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Take it your young team son. Why not all your friends pitch in, get some seeds and do an outdoor grow, if your in the south west you have the weather for it. Make sum proper smoke and a little cash aswel. Go on the young growers. U could start a young growers thread


yeah that sounds like a great idea. I turn 16 on Saturday 5th march which is awesome me and my friend are gonna smoke a few Saturday night maybe just as a special occasion cos it's my birthday  yeah we definently have the weather for it ha . Combination of sun and rain mostly rain  
u dun think I'm too young to be smoking weed yet ? And do ur parents know u smoke it ? 
Cheerz mate
Sam


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lmao, what a disappointment. You'd think a rich guy would have a hot slutty wife!
> 
> Looks like he's an indica man then eyy.
> 
> Would be so funny if we found a journal for that grow on here!!


Lol you'd a thought it wont ya mate!.......i was thinkin the same with the journal buddy! would be mental!



las fingerez said:


> pukka u give me jokes thats funny as fuck
> 
> evening chaps


Evenin bro lol.......i no cant get other it!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2011)

Pint of Bud any1? lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 3, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> anyone on here use LEDs, if so what are the best ones to get and off what site? surely some are rip offs so if anyone shad one with decent results from a british site that would be great


I'm going to be using LEDs, there's a good thread on here: LED users UNITE! if you cant be arsed to read it all, read it from page 100. There's lots of info on what LEDs are best for your budget.
If your certain you want to buy from the UK, check out the light I've just bought: UK ebay custom made LEDs


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Pint of Bud any1? lol


Nice bud shot there bruv . Whats that your growing?Its go a lot more bud than leaf!!


----------



## horn420 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey uk my plants are wk 3 into flowing please giv me a feed bk on my progress as its my first ever grow!! many thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 4, 2011)

horn420 said:


> hey uk my plants are wk 3 into flowing please giv me a feed bk on my progress as its my first ever grow!! many thanks


get pics up and i'll give you feedback


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a tad rough this morning. Softened 2 tanks of cider last night and smoked a joint of soapbar. Canny believe people pay for that stuff. Ive got a couple of bars of the shit I picked up for £350 when my m8 was struggling with cash after he got ripped off, his own fault I may add. Anyway I think the Reverse is working coz no balls have showed up. Fingers crossed


----------



## Airwave (Mar 4, 2011)

There are so many people trying to order from Attitude the server has crashed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice bud shot there bruv . Whats that your growing?Its go a lot more bud than leaf!!



Cheers bro, its barneys G13 haze, theres more pics in the link in my signature !


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers bro, its barneys G13 haze, theres more pics in the link in my signature !


that strain looks amazing , you tried any of it yet ??


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> There are so many people trying to order from Attitude the server has crashed.



attitude went really sloooooow on me yesterday ...


----------



## seasmoke (Mar 4, 2011)

UK guys, this is a little off topic....well alot off topic, but is there a census bureau for England? I've traced my ancestors to the year 1639-40, when they came here from England. Would like to know where they came from over there...thanx, SS


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 4, 2011)

seasmoke said:


> UK guys, this is a little off topic....well alot off topic, but is there a census bureau for England? I've traced my ancestors to the year 1639-40, when they came here from England. Would like to know where they came from over there...thanx, SS


http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/


----------



## horn420 (Mar 4, 2011)

i got a journal m8 wiv pics


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm a tad rough this morning. Softened 2 tanks of cider last night and smoked a joint of soapbar. Canny believe people pay for that stuff. Ive got a couple of bars of the shit I picked up for £350 when my m8 was struggling with cash after he got ripped off, his own fault I may add. Anyway I think the Reverse is working coz no balls have showed up. Fingers crossed


Lol on it again mate!!...............clad that shits workin for you would a been a right shame bro!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> that strain looks amazing , you tried any of it yet ??


Yeah took billys advice, quick dried a little bud and toked it last night with my girl, real head high dint no what i was doin and went real hot and my face was red, ia lass was pissin her self callin me beetroot!! lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 4, 2011)

thats it , im coming off the drink for a least a cpl of weeks, i feel fucking terrible.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 4, 2011)

A bin man knocks on a chinese man's door, after 5 minutes he answers.

Bin man: "Where's your bin?"

Chinese bloke: "I've bin upstairs."

Bin man: "No, where's your dust bin?"

Chinese bloke: "I've just bin in the bathroom."

Bin man: "You don't understand. I mean, where's your wheely bin?"

Chinese bloke: "Ahhhh, I wheely bin wanking."


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> thats it , im coming off the drink for a least a cpl of weeks, i feel fucking terrible.


Do you still have a smoke dura when you aint drinkin mate?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 4, 2011)

no mate, when i stop drinkin i pack everything in. i dont smoke much anyway, im more of an uppers guy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2011)

lol!! cool. cool


----------



## dura72 (Mar 4, 2011)

im gonna go back on the anti alcohol pills(dysulfarim), it the only bloody way i can stop myself, ive the will power of michelle mcmanus in a fuckin cake shop.


----------



## Thestinker (Mar 4, 2011)

Can any 1 suggest a nice early finishing indica/sativa and/or any hybrid for outdoors this year? 
+ rep for answers


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thestinker said:


> Can any 1 suggest a nice early finishing indica/sativa and/or any hybrid for outdoors this year?
> + rep for answers


devil from mr nice?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 5, 2011)

Thestinker said:


> Can any 1 suggest a nice early finishing indica/sativa and/or any hybrid for outdoors this year?
> + rep for answers


try Barney's G13 haze 

check out pukka's beast - she's a monster lolz

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/390606-first-canna-coco-grow-canna.html

its a sativa dominant hybrid


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 5, 2011)

Rough as a badgers arse. Drunk loads of gin and tonic last night in the boozer. Halfway through the night went to the shop and got a bottle of M/D 20/20. Called a guy for an 1/8th of charlie and I was to meet him at the petrol station. Me and my brother staggering up to the petrol station when out of nowhere my bird appears. Captured. Got about 20 missed calls from the guy. Think hes a bit pissed. Anybody else get stupid drunk last night?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol gutted billy!!.............i notice you scotts seem to get busted off your women all the time lol.....is it cos your all thick twats?!? lmao..................no i feel sound billy my friend had a quiet 1 last night!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> try Barney's G13 haze
> 
> check out pukka's beast - she's a monster lolz
> 
> ...


Thanks mantiszn im flatted!! lol........it says on my seed pack out door flowerin time- mid october......thats all i no about it outdoor!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks mantiszn im flatted!! lol........it says on my seed pack out door flowerin time- mid october......thats all i no about it outdoor!


pukka you not chopped yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

no mate half way threw week 10 now!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> no mate half way threw week 10 now!


bro how long you lettin her roll?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss262/sterdamtips/mm002.jpg
> 
> would you pay 125 an oz for this? unknown strain, dry.


that looks better than some of the shit the chavs/vietnamese are selling round this way for £170, look can be deceiving though, how does it smoke? an do you know what strain it is?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

She's a 70-80 day flower mate i think it will be closer to the 70's


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 5, 2011)

Sambo, that is 100% chink weed but at 125 an oz you can't grumble


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo, that is 100% chink weed but at 125 an oz you can't grumble


thats what i thought m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> that looks better than some of the shit the chavs/vietnamese are selling round this way for £170, look can be deceiving though, how does it smoke? an do you know what strain it is?


smokes n smells not too sad, aint no cheese tho lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> She's a 70-80 day flower mate i think it will be closer to the 70's


70s = 10 weeks bro you look good to cut to me bro!!youll just degrade your weed bro if you drag it out !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 70s = 10 weeks bro you look good to cut to me bro!!youll just degrade your weed bro if you drag it out !!


Check his plant m8, he knows what he is doing and he will chop on the trichs. U can't go with what the packet says


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> smokes n smells not too sad, aint no cheese tho lol


well for that price an the fact it aint like paintstripper in your throat gotta be worth it even just for a bit of personal in between gettin hold of sum nice bits


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Check his plant m8, he knows what he is doing and he will chop on the trichs. U can't go with what the packet says


i ve seen his plant dont need to check it again to clarify its done the glass pint picture is the clearest pic to tell you its done !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> i ve seen his plant dont need to check it again to clarify its done the glass pint picture is the clearest pic to tell you its done !!


How can you judge by a pic of the plant with a pint glass next to it. He will harvest when he is ready and I'm pretty sure he will go on the trichs. Back me up here lads!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

fuck the breeders guidelines half the time il harvest depending on how skint i am lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck the breeders guidelines half the time il harvest depending on how skint i am lol


Its funny coz its so true


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its funny coz its so true


broke or not my shit dont come down till its ready pukka hairs have already started to suck in which is a clear indecation of it being done lol bro i dont need any1 to back me up to tell me its done the lad has done fuckin well and i would nt want him to degrade the weed he has sat there. there are many reasons why a newb would nt want to cut it down now one being they think they are gonna gain more from pro longing the flowerin time which is wrong to do as the weed will only get weaker instead of them thinking it will be stronger !! read up on it and learn be4 tryin to thrash my posts bro!!
ps billy that was nt a dig bro only speaking from experience.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

Figured fuck it, couldn't really afford it but bought a pack of mr nice seeds and a single TGA bean of some sort or other, and got 10 free seeds with it so should last me a while now i've got my little computer case.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> broke or not my shit dont come down till its ready pukka hairs have already started to suck in which is a clear indecation of it being done lol bro i dont need any1 to back me up to tell me its done the lad has done fuckin well and i would nt want him to degrade the weed he has sat there. there are many reasons why a newb would nt want to cut it down now one being they think they are gonna gain more from pro longing the flowerin time which is wrong to do as the weed will only get weaker instead of them thinking it will be stronger !! read up on it and learn be4 tryin to thrash my posts bro!!
> ps billy that was nt a dig bro only speaking from experience.


IMO and past experiance you CAN NOT tell if a plant is done by looking at it on a picture , the hairs could all be sucked in and brown/orange but all the trichs cud still be clear , the only way to tell if a plant is ready to chop is with a magnifier and checking the trichs , just my 2p


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 70s = 10 weeks bro you look good to cut to me bro!!youll just degrade your weed bro if you drag it out !!


i no mate and im half way threw week 10 so 65th day so like 5-10 if i listen to the seed pack!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2011)

cut a bud, fast dry it, smoke it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

Gave her a good check last night and still got some clear trichs on the buds no amber im startin my 7day flush today or tommorow so she will have gone 72-73 days hopin ive got like 10% amber by then, have to see

Chedder you worked it out wrong cos i sain week 10 you think its been 10 weeks but im in week 10 so wont be 70 till next thursday!

Billy you no ive got the shit covered now mate lol!!


----------



## horn420 (Mar 5, 2011)

fuck tht wot a waste cure it thn enjoy 10x beta smoke!!!


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive always said a microscope dont lie soo i cut when the trichs tell me to cut .


----------



## horn420 (Mar 5, 2011)

wot u mean flush it m8?? jus feeding it water???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> cut a bud, fast dry it, smoke it.


I allready have dura my friend billy said the same thing, did it the other night me an my girl, kinda made me fell off me nut dint no what i was doin and went real hot my face was red raw lol my women was pissin her self!!..........also to say the bud had been quick dried and had no flush it stank and tasted good so im expectin good things when flushed and cured!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Ive always said a microscope dont lie soo i cut when the trichs tell me to cut .


Thats what im doin mate!



horn420 said:


> wot u mean flush it m8?? jus feeding it water???


My water with just sucanat(pure sugar cane) 2tbs/4L and thats it for a 5-7 days mate!!


----------



## horn420 (Mar 5, 2011)

how come ur putting pure sugar cane in?? does tht produce more THC crystals? check out my journal!! this is my first time!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Gave her a good check last night and still got some clear trichs on the buds no amber im startin my 7day flush today or tommorow so she will have gone 72-73 days hopin ive got like 10% amber by then, have to see
> 
> Chedder you worked it out wrong cos i sain week 10 you think its been 10 weeks but im in week 10 so wont be 70 till next thursday!
> 
> Billy you no ive got the shit covered now mate lol!!


 just figured bro dont forget bro your trichs will change fast and change after you cut bro i do belive you have it covered
will keep it shut from now on obviously there are more experienced peeps about!! just my 2 cents lol!! ps dont forget to calculate that trich change at a rapid rate once cut bro


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

I normally just harvest when it looks ready to harvest, i rarely bother with trichs. It all get's me high, if i take a 1 week plant at 8 weeks or 15 weeks, it's all good cannabis


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I normally just harvest when it looks ready to harvest, i rarely bother with trichs. It all get's me high, if i take a 1 week plant at 8 weeks or 15 weeks, it's all good cannabis


yes bro good but as mr kiplin would say exeedingly good is the way forward i live in a very competative area so there is always 1 that will try and shoot you down if you dropa clanger lol
your right tho reading to much into the trichs muddles with your mind and a quick look at your plant will tell you if its ready!! once you ve grew 1 strain for 20 or so times with clones you ll neva have to pick up your scope again !! dont believe me do it and you ll find out!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2011)

i tend just to chop based on how i feel, if i think its ready i cut it, ive got a m/scope but i recon ive been growing long enuff to trust my own judgement now. maybe not though, i dont care, as long as it gets u out ur nut i'd say that was enuff for me. not the most scientific of approaches i know!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i tend just to chop based on how i feel, if i think its ready i cut it, ive got a m/scope but i recon ive been growing long enuff to trust my own judgement now. maybe not though, i dont care, as long as it gets u out ur nut i'd say that was enuff for me. not the most scientific of approaches i know!!


your correct if you ve been round long enough youll be able to judge when or wen not to cut and my judgement from pukkas picture was based on this scientific or not wen your done your done end of story


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Figured fuck it, couldn't really afford it but bought a pack of mr nice seeds and a single TGA bean of some sort or other, and got 10 free seeds with it so should last me a while now i've got my little computer case.


what mr nice seeds did ya get ttt?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

gonna flower these 3 next wk just waiting for the clones to root dont wana lose the strains.

back left is mr nice critical mass right is livers n middle is psychosis, the little 1s are cm and power africa.

dunno what to do with the lil 1's might just flower em as they are in the 3.5ltr pots or continue to veg em got another ds120 im gonna use for a vegging area just been really lazy recently, dont think eating all that cake helped my lazyness much lol


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 5, 2011)

looking nice sambo what do you have there mate ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> looking nice sambo what do you have there mate ?


read the post ya lazy sod it says lol

critical mass from mr nice, livers/blues, pychosis and power africa from seedsman.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 5, 2011)

lmao oppps  Nice mate .


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what mr nice seeds did ya get ttt?


Dunno, they were mid priced, purchaed all the seeds purely on price point :lol think the TGA one might have been the void. Pick and mix regular seeds is a rather amusing concept  i'll be stoked for either though as i fancy making my own beans instead of paying £7 a pop. I had thought that Mr Nioce were all a touch expensive considering some of the ethics behind that place, but then i noticed yo're not paying £50 odd for a 5 pack of seeds like most companies are happy to do, you're getting 18 seeds! amazing value.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dunno, they were mid priced, purchaed all the seeds purely on price point :lol think the TGA one might have been the void. Pick and mix regular seeds is a rather amusing concept  i'll be stoked for either though as i fancy making my own beans instead of paying £7 a pop. I had thought that Mr Nioce were all a touch expensive considering some of the ethics behind that place, but then i noticed yo're not paying £50 odd for a 5 pack of seeds like most companies are happy to do, you're getting 18 seeds! amazing value.


whatcha mean considering some of the ethics behind that place?

im gonna pop a few mr nice shit seeds when i bloodly remember! there in the cupboard n keep 4gettin bout em.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

Last i checked i thought mr marks himself had a hand of sorts in that place, he even got a strain named to nordle recently. He seems to be one of those "spread it far and cheap" people from how he talks in his autobigraphy  maybe i'm just chatting horseshit 

I have a LSD that's just gone into a peat pellet, it srated sprouting then stopped so i'm seeing what will happen, the other one ust plain failed. Lot to vhose from come tuesday or wednesday though  I'm sat here making an LSD infusion. Last night it made my mouth go numb then fizzy, but i was also hammered and smoking up a storm, tasted a bit too chlorophily though so think i need to adjust the temperature or change the infusion time. Was a pleasant cuppa though


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Last i checked i thought mr marks himself had a hand of sorts in that place, he even got a strain named to nordle recently. He seems to be one of those "spread it far and cheap" people from how he talks in his autobigraphy  maybe i'm just chatting horseshit
> 
> I have a LSD that's just gone into a peat pellet, it srated sprouting then stopped so i'm seeing what will happen, the other one ust plain failed. Lot to vhose from come tuesday or wednesday though  I'm sat here making an LSD infusion. Last night it made my mouth go numb then fizzy, but i was also hammered and smoking up a storm, tasted a bit too chlorophily though so think i need to adjust the temperature or change the infusion time. Was a pleasant cuppa though


yeah i see what ya mean bout the mr nice thingy, ive read the book seen the film and gone to his talk, book werent too bad film and his live talk were fucking gash.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

Gonna take that slang as a neagtive term  i have read the book and really really enjoy it, in the middle of re-reading right now, and watched the film, don't recall much other than it being a bit shit to be honest. I swear i could blink and miss years


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Gonna take that slang as a neagtive term  i have read the book and really really enjoy it, in the middle of re-reading right now, and watched the film, don't recall much other than it being a bit shit to be honest. I swear i could blink and miss years


yeah book werent bad have read it a few times myself, the talk was pure crap he was sooooo stoned on stage that ya couldnt understand a word he was saying especially with that welsh accent too lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah book werent bad have read it a few times myself, the talk was pure crap he was sooooo stoned on stage that ya couldnt understand a word he was saying especially with that welsh accent too lol


Ent nowt wrong with the welsh accent  but aye, i've seen a few youtube vids of him doing talks for high times etc, and most i could work out was that he used to smoke a lot of great hash and that weed at the mo is shite


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 5, 2011)

Fucking sheepshagger. Sell me a hermie. Lol


----------



## kana (Mar 5, 2011)

im about 2 chop my lr diesel, has ne1 had a white top on their plant like da one in my pic? i looked at it thru my microscope it jus looks like white bud wit amber trichs


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like light bleaching. I had some on my last plant, was at some questionably odd places but am resigned to it having been light bleach.


----------



## kana (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Looks like light bleaching. I had some on my last plant, was at some questionably odd places but am resigned to it having been light bleach.


oh so is it fine 2 continue and harvest?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

kana said:


> oh so is it fine 2 continue and harvest?


nope its no good now your gonna have to send it all my way and il dispose of it safely lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i see what ya mean bout the mr nice thingy, ive read the book seen the film and gone to his talk, book werent too bad film and his live talk were fucking gash.


yeah watched it the other night, didnt hardly touch on what he got up to did it? if it did he didnt really get up to much did he, except fuck up.......


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 5, 2011)

http://youtu.be/koY6kXhQDQo

wankin' banka'z


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah watched it the other night, didnt hardly touch on what he got up to did it? if it did he didnt really get up to much did he, except fuck up.......


total crap hay del was pretty disapointed.


----------



## kana (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nope its no good now your gonna have to send it all my way and il dispose of it safely lol


lol not my plant m8...its chop time , still got another 2 to chop after this one, cut the 1st one last night


----------



## del66666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> total crap hay del was pretty disapointed.


the dvd cover said he had 25 different companies set up around the world, 40 plus aliases and 80 plus phones, didint show any clever stuff.......totaly disappointed, could hasve been so much better.....on the other hand resident evil aftermath was cool........


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok i grew out some purple ryder seeds last summer. I liked how they stayed about 12inches tall. They would be really easy to hide outside in the summer. This summer I would really like to put out some more autos just for shits & giggles, but I want something different. I would like to keep the same short easy to hide height but I want something a little stronger! I was looking at the Diesel Ryders... Anyone on here have experience with this strain or another strain that should stay between 12 and 16 inches that is a fairly strong smoke? any info would be helpful. also... other than the attitude, what other sites carry a good selection of autos? + rep for info


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2011)

i am fuckin sick o cunts not payin their fuckin tick on time, sumcunts are gettin overdue for a slap.


----------



## kana (Mar 5, 2011)

wil2279 said:


> ok i grew out some purple ryder seeds last summer. I liked how they stayed about 12inches tall. They would be really easy to hide outside in the summer. This summer I would really like to put out some more autos just for shits & giggles, but I want something different. I would like to keep the same short easy to hide height but I want something a little stronger! I was looking at the Diesel Ryders... Anyone on here have experience with this strain or another strain that should stay between 12 and 16 inches that is a fairly strong smoke? any info would be helpful. also... other than the attitude, what other sites carry a good selection of autos? + rep for info


yeah m8 im currently in the process of harvesting my diesel ryders, grew 4 of em, will let u kno wat the smokes like in a cuppl days


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 5, 2011)

fuckin cheeky cunts mate give em 1 4 me id fuckin kill the cunts for takin the piss when you gave them in generosity no fuckin joke infact give em 2 4 me!!


dura72 said:


> i am fuckin sick o cunts not payin their fuckin tick on time, sumcunts are gettin overdue for a slap.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i am fuckin sick o cunts not payin their fuckin tick on time, sumcunts are gettin overdue for a slap.


thats a white thing tho isnt it dura? 

no need to tick the green lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats a white thing tho isnt it dura?
> 
> no need to tick the green lol


mainly white but ah few muppets with green, ahm about due packin it aw in, cant be arsed wi the hassle anymore, patience levels are dwindling rapidly


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> mainly white but ah few muppets with green, ahm about due packin it aw in, cant be arsed wi the hassle anymore, patience levels are dwindling rapidly


aint worth all the hassle the white.

and fuck ticking out green there must be plenty up your way if ya gotta tick it m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1522/Rope-Ratchet-Carbon-Filter-Hangers.html

ne1 used these? i need to hang a 6'' filter inside a tent?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> aint worth all the hassle the white.
> 
> and fuck ticking out green there must be plenty up your way if ya gotta tick it m8.


no mate just helpin out a few mates on the dole but there gettin to be a bit slow at settling me up, ah well, such is life, im gonna be philosophical about it coz ah cant be bothered crackin up about it.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://%3Ca%20href=%22http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1522/Rope-Ratchet-Carbon-Filter-Hangers.html%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3Ehttp://www.growell.co.uk/p/1522/Rope-Ratchet-Carbon-Filter-Hangers.html%3C/a%3Ehttp://www.growell.co.uk/p/1522/Rope-Ratchet-Carbon-Filter-Hangers.html
> 
> ne1 used these? i need to hang a 6'' filter inside a tent?


I see that like i see the yoyo things. How often do you change it's position for it to warrant anything more than some chain and hooks etc? Including shipping youd be looking at near £20, no thanks :s


----------



## dura72 (Mar 5, 2011)

im off to the sumtime girlfriends house for a quiet one, im lookin forward to being sober for a bit. ah need to save sum cash and my harvest is only a few weeks away, so its time fora sensible month, plus its fishing season again.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I see that like i see the yoyo things. How often do you change it's position for it to warrant anything more than some chain and hooks etc? Including shipping youd be looking at near £20, no thanks :s


yeah i no what ya mean im finking bout leaving it on the floor n hanging my 4'' with justa few cable ties the 6'' is pretty heavy tho, might try the bungie cord fingys u secure stuff to cars with but dunno how much they will cost, gotta be less than 20quid.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i no what ya mean im finking bout leaving it on the floor n hanging my 4'' with justa few cable ties the 6'' is pretty heavy tho, might try the bungie cord fingys u secure stuff to cars with but dunno how much they will cost, gotta be less than 20quid.


Haha, going for quite the extreme  what kind of securing plate things does your tent (tent?) have? mine has a apir of metal plates with a hole in each, very siple but enough to use any variety of hook, rope, wire, chain etc. I plain don't bother with a filter in the veg tent thuogh, exhaust from flower goes in the attic so luckily it just sits on the floor. instead of looking for the heavy duty car strap things, why not a pair of bungee chords? you can just tie a couple pieces of good chord around the filter and then hook the bungee cords to or through them. Probably find a pair of those for near free next time you visit the old folk


----------



## del66666 (Mar 5, 2011)

a pic of 1 of my bubblebombs and 2 pics of 4 x grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a pic of 1 of my bubblebombs and 2 pics of 4 x grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco


looking lovely as ever del, your bubblebombs always looks so fat! how long does she take to flower?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> looking lovely as ever del, your bubblebombs always looks so fat! how long does she take to flower?


probably around 9 weeks although i never count the weeks...........


----------



## kana (Mar 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a pic of 1 of my bubblebombs and 2 pics of 4 x grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco


yeah man they look great! been thinking about trying 12-12 from seed, i might get a seed and try it once i put mine onto flower

some pics of my harvest


----------



## seasmoke (Mar 5, 2011)

Saerimmer, thanx 4 the link. now if I can make connection to the east side...Rowington co. Warwickshire...looking for John/Thomas Eaton, 1550-1600...


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

smellyberry and killerskunk from underground origanals any1 tried these strains?


----------



## DannyH895 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm not a weed grower although I would like to but I don't have the experience. I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me where to get some really good stuff I don't car about the price I just need to try some quality skunk or something along those line if anyone can help me please email me at [email protected] I will pay extra if needed thank you


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

DannyH895 said:


> Hey everyone I'm not a weed grower although I would like to but I don't have the experience. I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me where to get some really good stuff I don't car about the price I just need to try some quality skunk or something along those line if anyone can help me please email me at [email protected] I will pay extra if needed thank you


Are u police


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

DannyH895 said:


> Hey everyone I'm not a weed grower although I would like to but I don't have the experience. I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me where to get some really good stuff I don't car about the price I just need to try some quality skunk or something along those line if anyone can help me please email me at [email protected] I will pay extra if needed thank you


#

meet me on london bridge 20 mins........dont be late


----------



## DannyH895 (Mar 6, 2011)

This is why I hate the Internet. No I am not police if I was what would I be doing on this site lmao.The only reason I asked this is because I live in Scotland and the soapbar I get is so poor and tingy. If I ever do get weed it's allways rubbish. I have never had good weed. If there is anything I can do to prove this believe me I will.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

DannyH895 said:


> This is why I hate the Internet. No I am not police if I was what would I be doing on this site lmao.The only reason I asked this is because I live in Scotland and the soapbar I get is so poor and tingy. If I ever do get weed it's allways rubbish. I have never had good weed. If there is anything I can do to prove this believe me I will.


why arent you growing, thats why we grow to get good weed instead of buying crap............


----------



## DannyH895 (Mar 6, 2011)

It's not as easy as it sounds I'm living in a student flat in Dundee close to the universaty (where I attend practically daily) and as I said without the experience and money for the equipment it's hard. I probably will do it when I get a better job and my own place. If you live in London could you send some stuff up if you do it can only be a few grams or we will get caught but they cannot prove who sent the letter and I will somehow give you the money first whatever souts you best please please. If you need me to prove I'm not police I will


----------



## DannyH895 (Mar 6, 2011)

If there is anyone from Scotland close to Dundee I could meet you and buy alot more but not to far as I would have to ask a friend to take me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

U will get banned for this m8. If u r in scumdee and at uni, u sbould be able to score decent weed.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me voice my first reaction Danny. Fuck off. one your list of excuses ie a load of.crap and two Noone other than police.or.someone about 15 would go.on a forum and actively peruse such a.topic. so I say fuck that


----------



## DannyH895 (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you serious I will get banned  that's not good. To be honest it is ok (not the best) but I have never had any skunk etc. White widow, skunk #1, super skunk is it possible to find someone from the dam to send me stuff back. But I don't now anyone from there but is it possible?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

Fly to the dam and send your owfn stuff back. Buy a seed and.grow your own. Goto university and buy some.weed there. You will not get any bud here and you will get banned.


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 6, 2011)

Danny your an idiot.
Grow up.
Wise up.
Plenty of other well known forums ideal for hunting down your choice of smoke...... try topix. Plenty of idiots on there trying to trade/sell drugs and such like, just like you.
Did you say Scotland ? AND YOU CAN'T GET SORTED...... man give up.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol do people not even bother to have a read off the site before posting? where are the threads with people sellling n buying green in the uk on here? there is none thats where so why would ya come on here asking?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Defo something not right bout that guy.  Just got a vibe he is 50


----------



## DannyH895 (Mar 6, 2011)

As I said before anyone that can help email me if you are not comfortable talking on this site at [email protected]


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol joker..............


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo something not right bout that guy. Just got a vibe he is 50


i dont think they would bother m8 not for a few grams or whatever hes asking for, just some kid imo


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Danny. I dont know u. U come on here and ask for weed first off without building rapport. Madness. Then u leave a message on my profile not even a pm. All my pics r fake and i know nothing about nothing


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Danny. I dont know u. U come on here and ask for weed first off without building rapport. Madness. Then u leave a message on my profile not even a pm. All my pics r fake and i know nothing about nothing


you got new pal there sbilly lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

i do kinda see sometimes why quite a few uk users tend to stay away from this thread n stick to there journals ya do get some twats in here from time to time, couple of months back it was some 15yr old asking bout info to setup in his nans house lol fucking jokers lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i do kinda see sometimes why quite a few uk users tend to stay away from this thread n stick to there journals ya do get some twats in here from time to time, couple of months back it was some 15yr old asking bout info to setup in his nans house lol fucking jokers lol


Seems to be the case all over the forum of late tbh  every thread i click(ed) on i swear i ended up readin pointless shit by the "pedobears" as they apparently wished to be called, shit was lame!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Pedobears? Mmmm.......got visions of goldielocks getting beasted. Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2011)

LMAO!!!! what have i missed guys!!...............billy introduce me to your bezzi mate please!! lol


----------



## Ganjaman187 (Mar 6, 2011)

Not feeling this cold weather my green babies army either it's freezing in the west midz!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

That branch i broke last week got smoked. I was steaming and it sent me on the spinny bus. Near whitey. Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That branch i broke last week got smoked. I was steaming and it sent me on the spinny bus. Near whitey. Lol


lol

drinkin n smoking im spinning out just thinking bout it, always seems like a good idea at the time tho lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

U never learn. Didnt think it would do much coz it was 4 weeks into flower. I was wrong


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Feeling you there,just grow and sell like I did.least you know what you growing.problem is grassers!!!
I just lost every thing,replaced most now but my problem is get cheese cuts.
I might have to try seed cuz it that bad and i not smoked for weeks lol,some thing quick to smoke and the closest thing to cheese with decent yield hydro is needed ASAP.Any recommendations ???????????
Need a filter and extraction kit,any one know any where cheaper then growell?


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey you got a blast off the nutes lol ,drink some vita buddy,put hairs on your chest lollllllllll


----------



## growin all the time (Mar 6, 2011)

in my area you can pay up to 180-200 pounds per oz (28g) but or this price ou expect the cript a cronic or in draws 0.9-1.0 gram for £10 harsh huh ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That branch i broke last week got smoked. I was steaming and it sent me on the spinny bus. Near whitey. Lol


LOL mate theres nothin worse!!..... i tried a little of mine the other day 1st spliff of the day nocked me for 6!!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Im not really much of a smoker. 3 tokes of a joint and im puggled.lol. Gaviscon is what i need


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im not really much of a smoker. 3 tokes of a joint and im puggled.lol. Gaviscon is what i need


lol feel ruff bro??..............i aint no more used to be in my younger days smokin 24 7 lol.........im just a night time toker now days apart from sundays!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Was round at a friends last night and his wife was playing funny buggers. She was bringing through shots like cola cubes and apple sours which i could drink all day but she was flining in the occasional aftershock and absainth which just looked like the others. Oh i polished off a bottle of jagermiester doing bombs. My stomach is doing sumersaults


----------



## Griffta (Mar 6, 2011)

pmsl at that lad. If it was that easy kidder there'd be 10 growers in this thread & the rest of us would be getting shit posted to us!
seriously tho, just ask the long haired lad at the student bar who stinks of bud if he knows anyone who'll sort you out.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

in there amongst all the leaves is 12 inches of green house cheese cola- if anyone wants to guess what the end weight will be go right ahead, will post pics as it goes, prob got 4-5 weeks to go.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> in there amongst all the leaves is 12 inches of green house cheese cola- if anyone wants to guess what the end weight will be go right ahead, will post pics as it goes, prob got 4-5 weeks to go.......


del whats the average weight you get off 1 of your 12/12 seed girls??...............bet i could fit 6 of those in my room!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> del whats the average weight you get off 1 of your 12/12 seed girls??...............bet i could fit 6 of those in my room!!!!!


small is beautiful so they say,this time the grapefruit and orange bud have all been 2 oz plus dry weight, some strains just dont like it much though. having just got a bigger hps and now using coco i guess i should be able to up the weight, time will tell mate


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

oh danny boy the shite, the shite is flowing . to every body out there could u all send me an oz or so of your finest green and i'll post the money to you , heres my web address www.scdea.police.uk.....me and sum of my mates mite just cum round to pick it up, its ok you'll recognise us coz were all dressed the same................fuck me gently!


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

growin all the time said:


> in my area you can pay up to 180-200 pounds per oz (28g) but or this price ou expect the cript a cronic or in draws 0.9-1.0 gram for £10 harsh huh ?


Thats the prices by me too.most the time it not even cheese,i wont buy it.you know whats funny,when i got 10 pluss oz of pukka chedda people wont buy it,iv struggled while peeps sell shit for 200-220.
smoke it to my self then enit lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

i have one nite off this site and the fuckin muppet show arrives in town, its like goin into the pub and all the boys have gangbanged a 16 year old the nite before


----------



## Brammy (Mar 6, 2011)

im okay, i live a few doors down from exodus where uk cheese was invented so im al cooshty  my village has too much high grade, we smetimes try get norms , anywayyyyyyy when would be the best time to plant a few autos in the garden, APRIL/MAY im fed up of my electrcity bill lol  x


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

del,cheese cola??what it taste like?not seen GHS selling them????


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Awrite dura, i feel like a burst baw. No balls have grown back. Think i might have got away with it


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

Brammy said:


> im okay, i live a few doors down from exodus where uk cheese was invented so im al cooshty  my village has too much high grade, we smetimes try get norms , anywayyyyyyy when would be the best time to plant a few autos in the garden, APRIL/MAY im fed up of my electrcity bill lol  x


exodus doing seeds?cant find any off them,only the GHS exodus which is obviously GHS production noy exodus..
Not a expert on auto but any time in summer as long as its warm and sunny.try energy saving light


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Awrite dura, i feel like a burst baw. No balls have grown back. Think i might have got away with it


good good mate , thats wot we want tae hear, but gee them 2nd spray this week anyway, alweays helps jist tae make sure.think ah mite set up ma dwc tonite, give it anite tae get everything goin before ah drop my plants in to it. wtf was the dafy cunt fae dundee up tae, christ, hes at uni...is this the future of our country. nae fuckin common sense, he shouldny have bother gettin weed up therre, he's close enuff tae the edinburgh mobs and the yardies are fuckin around up in sheepshagger land.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

stranger sunday in here today hay lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> stranger sunday in here today hay lol


kinda noticed that when i was reading the earlier pages, hardly knew any1!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

An elephant, an ostrich and a crocodile stop a bloke in the street. 
The crocodile pulls out a police badge and says, "We have reason to believe you are carrying substances of an hallucinogenic nature, Sir."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

Surprise sex is the best way to be woken up.

Unless Grandpa is staying for the week.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

them 12/12 straight from seed plants del do ya start em in the same pot u finish?


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2011)

Whats the yeild like 12/12 from seed cant be much can it ?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> del,cheese cola??what it taste like?not seen GHS selling them????


its not called cheese cola, just that its exactly 12 inches and bud from coco to tip, not ready yet so cant say how it tastes..........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> them 12/12 straight from seed plants del do ya start em in the same pot u finish?


no mate they go in paper towel then a 7 cm pot til they got some ok roots, then in a 15 cm pot and then a 10 litre pot to finish.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Whats the yeild like 12/12 from seed cant be much can it ?


my last 3 plants which were 2 grapefruits and an orange bud were all 2 oz or more dry each, only just got a 600 light and started using coco so im hoping to do better, my bubblebombs go around 3 oz dry .


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2011)

Hydro or soil ? thats impressive never the less


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Just went to tescos and spent a fortune on nothing. Im fucking useless wae a hangover


----------



## del66666 (Mar 6, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Hydro or soil ? thats impressive never the less


only the very finest b and q seed and cutting compost, gnats included for free.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> stranger sunday in here today hay lol


well i better show me face then lmao  hahaha

hope u chaps had a good weekend? i been waking up and smoking cheese no not really been with it lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just went to tescos and spent a fortune on nothing. Im fucking useless wae a hangover


Haha, was just thinking stoned hungover guy standing near the till emptyhanded and the guy just turning and saying "that'll be 23.50 please sir" and you in your confusion...  that would be funny. I only spent money on nothing once when stoned, went quite a distance specifically to goto the cash mahine, got there, withdrew all my cash to buy more pot, walked home without the cash  didn't see that again.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just went to tescos and spent a fortune on nothing. Im fucking useless wae a hangover


fuckme bro try keeping my misses away from morrisons lol see has withdrawal symtoms if she does nt spend £20 aday in there !!
the best part of it is she goes shopping every friday to do the main shopping and spends over £100 then!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

£100+ a week on food?  i make £93 a week to cover everything.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

My girl is the same. Everytime she comes home she has at least 2 tesco bags. Just know im going to struggle to sleep as this drink is going to sweat out me


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

shopping is fucking expensive anyway you think its about a nifty get to the till n bam 80quid odd everytime, i wouldnt eat the shit my missus cooks lol i cook n do all the shopping.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha, that's why i love being single  I am not having a woman spending my money on fucking vegetbles.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

fucking in laws!!! ma fat sister in law(well my birds sister) just rolls up half an hour ago with 3 guys, stunts in the door sits down and proceeds tae pour everyone a pint o cider, bitch never phoned or txt to say she was doin this, we've two kids runnin around, both due to go to bed at 8pm and the oldest is up for school in the morning and this fuckin window lickin spastic thinks she can just turn her sisters house into a fucking gang hut!!! fat scrounging bucket, i just stood up jumped in the car and fucked off before i smashed her false teeth thru her fuckin head. ah cant fuckin stand the dog....and she still owes me fuckin tick fae weeks ago....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> fucking in laws!!! ma fat sister in law(well my birds sister) just rolls up half an hour ago with 3 guys, stunts in the door sits down and proceeds tae pour everyone a pint o cider, bitch never phoned or txt to say she was doin this, we've two kids runnin around, both due to go to bed at 8pm and the oldest is up for school in the morning and this fuckin window lickin spastic thinks she can just turn her sisters house into a fucking gang hut!!! fat scrounging bucket, i just stood up jumped in the car and fucked off before i smashed her false teeth thru her fuckin head. ah cant fuckin stand the dog....and she still owes me fuckin tick fae weeks ago....


cheeky mare carnt ya just tell her to fuck off? you aint exactly the shy type m8 lol well ya dont read like it on hear neway lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

ahm not the shy type, quite the opposite but its no ma hoose and as far as ahm concerned it should be ma girl thats tellin her tae get tae fuck. one o the reasons i walked out is that i couldnt have done it subtly, i would ripped the fuckin roof off the house and beat the fat cunt tae death wae it!!


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> fucking in laws!!! ma fat sister in law(well my birds sister) just rolls up half an hour ago with 3 guys, stunts in the door sits down and proceeds tae pour everyone a pint o cider, bitch never phoned or txt to say she was doin this, we've two kids runnin around, both due to go to bed at 8pm and the oldest is up for school in the morning and this fuckin window lickin spastic thinks she can just turn her sisters house into a fucking gang hut!!! fat scrounging bucket, i just stood up jumped in the car and fucked off before i smashed her false teeth thru her fuckin head. ah cant fuckin stand the dog....and she still owes me fuckin tick fae weeks ago....


i know wat treatment i would give her and it wouldnt be the silent fucking treatment Cheeky fucker lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Hes no shy but just like any man. Canny b fucked arguing with females


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like she could do with violating. A good hard rape always puts things into perspective for women.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hes no shy but just like any man. Canny b fucked arguing with females


true.................


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like she could do with violating. A good hard rape always puts things into perspective for women.


lmao fucking el ttt where did that come from fort you was posh lmfao


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Ttt. Fucking extreme from u. Never seen ur darkside before. Lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

ahm tryin like fuck not to drink and thats no exactly helpin ma fuckin temper rite noo....all ah wanted was a fuckin quiet nite in, have dinner, put the kids tae bed and chill in front o the telly tae bedtime. fuck it, ahm in my own flat so ahm jist gonny get sumthin fae the chip shop.....and there was me made a fuckin big steak casserole and its sittin up their in the girls hoose......aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like she could do with violating. A good hard rape always puts things into perspective for women.


ah wouldny ride the hound into battle mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Half pizza done in batter dura


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

What can i say, i work with 10 19-22yr old girls and then have 3 women bosses, i need my release of madness now and then. My favourite threat is to be gaped by a black man  And no need to take the hit yourself dura, there's always someone with a bit more booze in his glass than sense who'll think it's a rather amusing gag until he finds he's going to jail 

Have to say sexist jokes have to be one my fav types of short comedy  "what do you say to a woman with two black eyes" etc


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was sacked today for having sex in the back of my taxi with a customer.

I say taxi...
...technically it's a hearse.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks aren't everything, but you can't wank over personality.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha, you got me browisng through sikipcedia now dura  some funny funny stuff


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, you got me browisng through sikipcedia now dura  some funny funny stuff


lol, thats what i do when ahm in a bad mood mate, never fails to cheer me up.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

My wife and I were at her parents house last night for dinner. At the dining table my wife asked me to pass her the salt. I shook my head and refused to pass it to her, resulting in her having to reach all the way across me to get it. 

She turned to me and said " Could you seriously be any more immature?"

So I pulled my trousers down, took the pineapple from the fruit bowl, placed it on my head, and began the Macarena dance.

That'll teach the bitch not to test me.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

What's thirteen inches long and makes a woman scream?

Cot death



what do you do after raping a blind, deaf and dumb girl?

break her fingers so she can't tell anyone. 

Hehe, these make me giggle ever so slightly


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

Eighteen year old virgin.
No recollection from the victim.
No witnesses.

Carlsberg don't do rapes....


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2011)

If Star Wars Was Set In Glasgow..

Chewbacca would look roughly the same except he'd only be about 5ft tall, from Blackhill and called Shug. He'd have the same amount of body hair but would also have tattoos, would permanently smell of drink and invariably sport a Celtic top.

Obi-Wan Kenobi would invariably be referred to as Chief or Big Yin by his cohorts. People trying to start a fight with him would addess him as Wanky-Nobby.

Darth Vader would referred to as 'Auld Helmet Heid' or in moments of stress 'That Dome-Heided Basturd'

R2D2 would refuse to go out on the streets after 10pm because of the number of drunks who would try to stuff chip papers in his head casing or piss on him. He would also refuse to go near groups of wee boys at any time because of the high risk of being spray painted/dumped in front of a speeding train/set on fire.

Although proficient in over 3500 languages C3P0 would still be unable to understand anything anyone from the East End of Glasgow said. He would regularly get beaten up for being a 'greetin-faced poof fae Milngavie'.

The Millenium Falcon would have static strips, tinted windscreens and extra-flared exhaust ports. It would have a Daily Record I Love Scotland sticker in the back window and a saltire bumper sticker.

Princess Leia would get captured by Darth Vader because it's hard to run very fast when you're wearing 5inch platform heels and a tiny silver mini-skirt which keeps hiking up over your arse every two steps. And you've been a heavy smoker since you were 6.

The best way to destroy the Death Star would not necessarily be a desperate all out attack. Two easy ways would be - alter its orbit so it passed through Bridgeton and tell the locals it was full of kafflicks, or - leave it unattended in Easterhouse.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

kfc hmmmmm just went down a treat.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2011)

always does wat you have sambo ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> always does wat you have sambo ?


filit with cheese m8 always seems to me they keep the best bits of chicken for the plain ol filit burger??? either that or i smoke to much and am even getting paranoid bout kfc now lmao still i swear when ya get a zinger or filit tower the chicken breast is never as big n juicy as just the plain ol filit???


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> filit with cheese m8 always seems to me they keep the best bits of chicken for the plain ol filit burger??? either that or i smoke to much and am even getting paranoid bout kfc now lmao still i swear when ya get a zinger or filit tower the chicken breast is never as big n juicy as just the plain ol filit???


i'm gonna get both next time and find out lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> filit with cheese m8 always seems to me they keep the best bits of chicken for the plain ol filit burger??? either that or i smoke to much and am even getting paranoid bout kfc now lmao still i swear when ya get a zinger or filit tower the chicken breast is never as big n juicy as just the plain ol filit???


lmao you want to stop smoking matee


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm gonna get both next time and find out lmao


lol im still sticking to me post i swear they seem bigger in the plain fillit ya gotta do the test m8 lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

morning bro hahaha my body thinks its just under 2 hours sleep is enough for today lmao  kfc for breaky then yeah? hmmm actualy 5.01am mc'd d's have just started but its a long walk down there lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> morning bro hahaha my body thinks its just under 2 hours sleep is enough for today lmao  kfc for breaky then yeah? hmmm actualy 5.01am mc'd d's have just started but its a long walk down there lmao


m8 thought i was the only nutter up at this time only had 3hrs meself, got me wanting a mc ds breekie now ya lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

lol if i had a motor i'd be down there now


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning guys, how are you all. Surprisingly didn't get the drink sweats last night. Result. Think my Nevilles are not going to go anywhere near the 14 week mark. Thats me nearly completed the 6th week and by looking at them and the way they are sucking energy from the big fan leafs, I would say another 3-4 weeks max. It has a real hash smell at the moment. I'll get pic up 2morrow


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

hangover free but still feeling a bit mongo'ed from the amatryptaline, ah well here goes anither day aff the drink.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

"The problem with quotes from the internet is that you can never quite be sure they are genuine" - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2011)

i do like a prison documentry or two 

this is 1 of me favs is a prison in columbia fucking mental, good watch if ne1's bored.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5954040311510225978#


----------



## Airwave (Mar 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i do like a prison documentry or two
> 
> this is 1 of me favs is a prison in columbia fucking mental, good watch if ne1's bored.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5954040311510225978#


Jesus, when you have shoot outs inside a prison, you know shit is bad.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Jesus, when you have shoot outs inside a prison, you know shit is bad.


fucking mental hay m8, prisoners with uzis n grenades lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

thats madness sambo. See that french guy that got caught with 5kg of charlie got a pass and fucked off out the country, Ive heard if you get busted over there it costs about $2000 for one of those passes. Well worth it. LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

Just had a random on my grow thread, warning me about temps and humidity and also about my res temps. Why would I fix something that isn't broken. Personally I think my plants are doing ok, dare I say better than ok. I would understand if my plants were looking shit. I'm going to do a res change 2morrow and that should do them until harvest


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just had a random on my grow thread, warning me about temps and humidity and also about my res temps. Why would I fix something that isn't broken. Personally I think my plants are doing ok, dare I say better than ok. I would understand if my plants were looking shit. I'm going to do a res change 2morrow and that should do them until harvest


fuck em m8 them girls look just fine to me, mighty fine.....


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just had a random on my grow thread, warning me about temps and humidity and also about my res temps. Why would I fix something that isn't broken. Personally I think my plants are doing ok, dare I say better than ok. I would understand if my plants were looking shit. I'm going to do a res change 2morrow and that should do them until harvest


 what are the optimium res temps any way? as for humidity i find mines is usually down around 20% during flower, as for normal temps i'm happy any where from 27oC to 29oC


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck em m8 them girls look just fine to me, mighty fine.....


Cheers sambo, u wouldn't know how to get rid of salt in your res. I hate changing the water. Its a pain in the arse


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

dura72 said:


> what are the optimium res temps any way? as for humidity i find mines is usually down around 20% during flower, as for normal temps i'm happy any where from 27oC to 29oC


Guy say ure res temps should never go below 65 or plants die. Mine should be dead then coz mine is well below that


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Guy say ure res temps should never go below 65 or plants die. Mine should be dead then coz mine is well below that


yeah they look well dead man lol 

i aint got a clue about hydro m8 sorry im soil.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

Anybody out there know how to get rid of salt build up without changing the res. VERY LAZY MAN NEEDS HELP PLEASE. lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Guy say ure res temps should never go below 65 or plants die. Mine should be dead then coz mine is well below that


the dwc im gonny use has black buckets with black lids so it should absorb enuff heat fae the light alone tae keep the temps up.


----------



## horn420 (Mar 7, 2011)

my Arjan's Ultra Haze #2


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 7, 2011)

dura72 said:


> what are the optimium res temps any way?


72F or 22oC is considered the optimium res temp, you can go a few deg up/down from this without any real problems but you definitely to want to stray too far otherwise pythium will lurk its ugly head. Had it twice and it fucked up my crop.


----------



## allywado (Mar 7, 2011)

View attachment 1480435View attachment 1480436View attachment 1480437View attachment 1480438View attachment 1480439View attachment 1480440View attachment 1480441Evening all. Took a few pics of my ladies today, still got problems wi the big old fan leaves but all the new ones are fine so im no fussed.

What do yous think about how much bigger they will get? Im hopin they will just about double in size but am I dreamin?

They're at 6 n a half weeks flowering


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

there lookin good mate, your about a week n a half further in than me, i wouldnt think theyll double but the will put on a lot more weight if you give them the time!!dont let the impatience get to you!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 7, 2011)

My DWC happily runs at any temperature  i say happily, maybe they're not happy. but they ust keep on living and doing what they're doing. They must have been sitting at about 45-50 degrees over december.







Looking beautiful. I'm personally a little dubious about how much more weight they'll put on but what do i know, anything could happen  Looking great though!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just had a random on my grow thread, warning me about temps and humidity and also about my res temps. Why would I fix something that isn't broken. Personally I think my plants are doing ok, dare I say better than ok. I would understand if my plants were looking shit. I'm going to do a res change 2morrow and that should do them until harvest


The guy post in my thread to mate all the time sayin some shit, i just ignore him say thanks for the info he'l soon fuck off lol..............your plants look wicked!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheers pukka. They r really starting to smell. A lemon with a hashy undertone


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

I met up with a girl off the Internet, we got chatting and getting to know each other.

She asked, "What do you love doing most in this life?"

I replied, "Probably drinking with friends."

We paused for a few moments....

She asked, "Don't you want to ask me what I love doing most?"

I said, "I don't need to you fat cunt."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

well lads thats me taken my anti drink tablets, so no matter what i cant drink for the next 7 days and trust me here you CAN'T drink thru these things, as some of the regulars in here may have read i've documented the effects of attempting this before..lets just leave it at 'NOT FUCKIN PLEASANT'. so thats me well and truly on the wagon, how long before i fall off is in the laps of the gods, probably Bacchus himself although the bringer of light tends to take an interest in me as well, i'm just at the point of not wanting to commit suicide but haven't ruled out murdering others that irritate me, irritation at this stage is rather nebulous, things such as nose breathing may warrant being stabbed to death with a sky remote and interrupting my porn rated cogitations is most definetly grounds for being crucified...and then set on fire....this will pass...and by thursday all i will have left is few nervous tics, somewhat akin to an epileptic break dancer....this too will pass...and by next monday i will be thinking such painful and demeaning thoughts as having a 'serious relationship' and that i've treated my (sometimes ) partner terribly and that i should really make up for it by not spitting at her......further time will pass, the fog of chemical toxins will lift from my conscious and this epiphany will eventually reach culmination in a positively Damscene revelation that what i truly,truly, above all else in creation, need is.........a job............thats when i start drinkin again.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2011)

got some power plant of a guy today but wasnt cured. smells shit tastes a bit better takes a while to kick in but when it hits u the stoned felling is amazing just wish he had spent more time curing it and the taste and smell would have been great especially when i paid a score for 2gram. oh well it will do till i get some blue cheese off ma mate 2morro which i know is much better.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

i manged to lay my hands on a bit of fuck knows what ,its full of seed but the guy only wanted 80 quid for the oz so i thought fuck it may as well, its a bit damp but the boys seem happy enuff with it, then again theyve no fuckin option coz theres absolutely fuck all else in my area.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 7, 2011)

I could never shag a pensioner...

if they died I couldn't trust myself to stop


----------



## Griffta (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeremy Beadle had a small cock.

on the other hand, it was quite big


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

good morning sex offenders.....4 days sober, lookin forward to having a hard shit later on in the week!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

5 weeks of flowering guy. Need to get a light in the room a couple of mins before the lights come on. Pics don't do it justice
View attachment 1481730View attachment 1481731View attachment 1481732View attachment 1481733View attachment 1481734View attachment 1481735View attachment 1481736View attachment 1481737

There is a pic of the crazy stem/bud. Fuck knows how that will turn out


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> good morning sex offenders.....4 days sober, lookin forward to having a hard shit later on in the week!


I've no done a solid shit for at least 3 years. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> there lookin good mate, your about a week n a half further in than me, i wouldnt think theyll double but the will put on a lot more weight if you give them the time!!dont let the impatience get to you!





tip top toker said:


> Looking beautiful. I'm personally a little dubious about how much more weight they'll put on but what do i know, anything could happen  Looking great though!


Cheers lads, means a lot. Im quite happy to wait for the goodness to come through and if they dont get much bigger im still gonnae be delighted, first grow n aw that jazz.


----------



## allywado (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 5 weeks of flowering guy. Need to get a light in the room a couple of mins before the lights come on. Pics don't do it justice
> View attachment 1481730View attachment 1481731View attachment 1481732View attachment 1481733View attachment 1481734View attachment 1481735View attachment 1481736View attachment 1481737
> 
> There is a pic of the crazy stem/bud. Fuck knows how that will turn out


They look helllfffffyyyy billy boy. They're gonnae be monsters mate.


----------



## Greenguy21 (Mar 8, 2011)

All my mates grow. The best way to know what you are getting. Plus im in love with gardening and enjoy it so much. It's only a bloody plant so legalise it! Love it how the government fired prof nut fpr telling the real facts about weed. The government know it's all good but don't want to admit they are wrong by legalising it.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 5 weeks of flowering guy. Need to get a light in the room a couple of mins before the lights come on. Pics don't do it justice
> View attachment 1481730View attachment 1481731View attachment 1481732View attachment 1481733View attachment 1481734View attachment 1481735View attachment 1481736View attachment 1481737
> 
> There is a pic of the crazy stem/bud. Fuck knows how that will turn out


sparkly


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> sparkly


If only you could see them in real life


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

fuckin hurry up harvest time.....ahm fucking skint!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys just got offered opium, 100g for £1k. Is this good. Is there anyway I can lace the weed with it and sell to selected customers


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

mmmmmm, tenner a gram, dunno how ye'd go aboot that mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

It's like tar. Was thinking I could heat it up and thin with some sort of organic oil, buy 4oz of chink weed for £500 and dip the buds in the oil. Technically you should end up with about 8oz. Sell for £400 an oz, making £1700 profit. Should get you proper wasted


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

where you gettin 4 oz for 5 ton, ahd give ma rite nut tae get ma hands on 4 oz. ahm fuckin shagged the noo coz ah canny lay ma hands on anythin. fuckin utter pish, ah canny turn a fuckin pound rite now!.....ah recon ur rite about thining it but ah donno wit kinda oil u would use, it would have tae be sumthin that didny reek like a chimney mate, or worse fuckin ignite when smoked!! it'll probably become runnier if gently heated, think ye'd have tae experiment a bit and i recon ye'd need a cpl o days tae do it coz if your tryin it yourself your gonny end up minced...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

My m8's got some shit weed, its compressed and bone dry, the stone is slightly better than soapbar, says he will give me 4 for £500. I'm no touching the stuff if I do get it, well prob not. lol. In fact I prob will, no......I will be wasted. lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

does he do tic, lol, coz ahm fuckin rookit!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Just chop a branch off your crop, quick dry it and sell to some dafty. Couple of score bags. Needs and must. No way will he tic me, he learned the hard way. I tend to pay when I'm ready, do it in all aspects of business. LOL


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

ah mit just dae that, i could prune back some of the lower popcorn stuff and just fast dry it....mmmm.....think thatll be the plan...ah was gonny have a nite o workin on the plants anyway, feedin, removing dead leaves and general housekeepin, ahve got a load o dried leaves ah cld throw in....jist for a wee bit o extra weight!!...in fact fuck it thats wotz gonny have tae be done, ten score bags wid help out quite abit and the lower busd arny gonny putt much more weight on any way.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Problem solved and I only want 25% for giving you the idea. lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

ahve been kinda lookin at them in that covetous sorta way for aboot aweek but ahve never actaully cropped anything other than a single bud early, jist for a smoke for a mate, ahm the first person tae warn ppl not to do it but times are fuckin hard rite now, ahve been kinda promised ahll be sorted oot soon but ah cant handle bein skint, ahm used tae havin a ton or two any time ah want tae hit the pub but last cpl o weeks have jist bin hellish...ah well shit happens.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

That branch I broke and dried....just gave it to a friend and he just txt me and said he is super stoned of 1 joint. Now that was just over 4 weeks into flower, i cannot wait till the final product. All the Scottish growers, I could sort u out with 1.5g for £20. LOL


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That branch I broke and dried....just gave it to a friend and he just txt me and said he is super stoned of 1 joint. Now that was just over 4 weeks into flower, i cannot wait till the final product. All the Scottish growers, I could sort u out with 1.5g for £20. LOL


I found with the premature quick dry stuff it gets you really high but it's a really strange high and it tastes like grass lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Canny believe this, the shitty pub across the road from my work is showing the Barca game 2nite in 3D. Its full of old drunks. Prob all see in 3D all the time. lol My m8's just popped in and told me he was at the swimming pool with his 2 young children as it was the youngest birthday. He was taking photo's, someone complained to the police and it was in the News of the World paper. He went mental and was arrested. He reckons they are going to put him on the sex offenders list. Not a happy chappy. What is this world coming to.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2011)

Fucking ridiculous, He should have told the guy who was kicking off that it's a public swimmingpool, so if he doesn't want people to have the ability to take photo's of semi naked children then he should be a responsible aprent and not take them there, or maybe put them in wetsuits. I know that they were trying to change the thing about parnts and cameras at school sports days, not sure if anything happened, either way, if someone told me i couldn't take photo's of my kid as he grows up and all that lot, then i think i'd storm onto the field, maybe in a 4x4 for some turf shredding, and close that fucker down! 

If it's a public place, then either expect the kids to be photographed or fuck off back home  

It would therefore be safe to bet that the children of the guy who moaned will never board a plane while he is in control, if a photo is bad, what about body scanners. More likely he~ll be an irresponsible fuck and not give it two thoughts, but the moment it's an innocent member of the public who has no authority over them, it's kick off time! For some reason i'm now picturing a kind of "nigger moment" 

[youtube]_qRvos9Evhs[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I found with the premature quick dry stuff it gets you really high but it's a really strange high and it tastes like grass lol.


i think you get more pure raw thc early on, later lots of other phsyco active compounds are formed, early picked bud is a lot more trippy, doesnt take much of it to hit the spot, ive always picked a few early on the way.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

just had a loook at my grwo , every fuckin plant looks dead coz a stpid cunt didnt water them last nite, hope to fuck they bounce back but they look like shit, gave them all 3 litres each plus 5ml per litre of biobloom and 2mll per litre of biogrow, fingers crossed or theres gonna be a fuckin load of early cut stuff


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just had a loook at my grwo , every fuckin plant looks dead coz a stpid cunt didnt water them last nite, hope to fuck they bounce back but they look like shit, gave them all 3 litres each plus 5ml per litre of biobloom and 2mll per litre of biogrow, fingers crossed or theres gonna be a fuckin load of early cut stuff


Telling you hydro aw the way m8. U wanna do that thing we were talking about


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Telling you hydro aw the way m8. U wanna do that thing we were talking about


aye mate definetly interested but gonny be bout a month b4 av the readies


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

how do i put a link to my journal on each post like ive seen lots of people have?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

dunno mate, tried aj ournal once, couldnt find my camera lead for weeks so just gave up.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> how do i put a link to my journal on each post like ive seen lots of people have?


go to myrollitup > on the left edit signature...


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> go to myrollitup > on the left edit signature...


thanks........

still carnt fucking work it out tho lol i give up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Sambo go to your journal. Copy the shit thats in your toolbar thing, then paste it as your sig. If I can do it then anyone can. LOL


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

cheers lol sorry been smoking all day and now ive just started ona few vodkas not feeling me sharpest lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

dura what week flowering are your plants at?


----------



## xbladex1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

alright lads has anyone ever used discount seed company before or even heard anything about them? any info would be great thanks.


----------



## hashmomma (Mar 8, 2011)

do you use hemp wick in the uk? here is what it is: www.hempwicklighter.com


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> dura what week flowering are your plants at?


week 5 mate


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2011)

hashmomma said:


> do you use hemp wick in the uk? here is what it is: [URL="http://www.hempwicklighter.com"]www.hempwicklighter.com[/url]


No we don't, largely because we can't buy it with any small amount of ease.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> week 5 mate


Ahhh, they haven't started swelling too much yet then? They should make a good recovery if it's just a good watering they need though.

Just munched myself a cookie and a half, should have me mongo in an hour or so


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

> Ahhh, they haven't started swelling too much yet then? They should make a good recovery if it's just a good watering they need though.
> /QUOTE]
> theyve really just been puttin on a good amount of bud over the last two weeks but they hadnt really started puttin on real weight, i hop tae fuck they recover or ahm in the shit for another 10 weeks or so.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

ham,cheese slice, cheese spread, real cheese, onion and maybe a lil cucumber? sandwich me finks lol am fucking starved....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Just munchied a donner meat pizza. Could easy hammer another. I hate fucking americans. Im goning to start a thread on why do people hate them. U start a thread or give someone ur advice and these wanks i mean yanks try and shoot u down. U look at their grows and they are shite and everyone is like wow dudes ur plants r dank. Rant over. Lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Im putting a coment at the end of every post "if ur american and disagree, I dont give a fuck" lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

your get use to em m8 you either do that, stay in here or do 1 cause they far out number us on here and in the end just back each other up especially if ya go into any american history or politics best just to leave em too it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

american history???i studied that one after noon when it was raining! yank politics ...oooohhh jeezz, dont get me fuckin started. what a bunch a fuckin monkey bastards, they treat every thing like fuckin holywood!! they are truly the fuckin dumbest white nation on the planet....naahh fuck it , im not gettin into this coz i just end up getting really fuckin angry. ive picked up 2 infractions on here before becoz i went off on a cpl o drunken psycho rants. lets put it this way, im so so happy the yanks have the right to own guns, as long as the retarded fuckers are shooting each other then they're leaving the fucking rest of us in peace


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

btw just checked on my plants and 8 outta 9 are almost fully recovered, i dont think the last ones gonna make it but im not too bothered, its got a decent amount of bud already and i know i can use it so its cool.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> american history???i studied that one after noon when it was raining! yank politics ...oooohhh jeezz, dont get me fuckin started. what a bunch a fuckin monkey bastards, they treat every thing like fuckin holywood!! they are truly the fuckin dumbest white nation on the planet....naahh fuck it , im not gettin into this coz i just end up getting really fuckin angry. ive picked up 2 infractions on here before becoz i went off on a cpl o drunken psycho rants. lets put it this way, im so so happy the yanks have the right to own guns, as long as the retarded fuckers are shooting each other then they're leaving the fucking rest of us in peace


this is what i mean sbilly a few of us have already had the odd prob with yanks lmfao now time for your vailum dura calm down man lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

ne1 with any experience of going 12/12 from a rooted clone? should i just put it straight into the pot i want it to finish in or transplant during flower?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone else sitting watching shameless with a beer and a bong getting rather smashed? or is that just me?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

glad your plants are ok dura........lemon skunk. 12-12 from seed as always


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

ahm still watchin the fuckin disney channel in the hope tha ma wee boy jist conks oot so ah get along lie the morra, its2 n a half hours past his usual bedtime


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> glad your plants are ok dura........lemon skunk. 12-12 from seed as always


cheers dell, fuckin big weight off ma mind buddy


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> glad your plants are ok dura........lemon skunk. 12-12 from seed as always


well mister 12/12 what should i do with me rooted clones ja reckon? straight into 11ltr pots or transplnt during flower?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone else sitting watching shameless with a beer and a bong getting rather smashed? or is that just me?


always watch shameless just with a vodka n a pipe instead lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well mister 12/12 what should i do with me rooted clones ja reckon? straight into 11ltr pots or transplnt during flower?


what you got them in? you not going to veg a few weeks


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

and new pics of my grapefruits


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what you got them in? you not going to veg a few weeks


just in peat pellet at the mo was gonna wait for roots then put straight into the flower tent just dunno what size pot really to put em in?

can leave em under a t5 on 18 or 24 veg for a few wks if you recommend???


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and new pics of my grapefruits


Nice looking plants you have there del


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

never understood why anyone goes straight 12/12, if u dont veg u dont pull the weight??not slaggin any 1s grow style but why??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> just in peat pellet at the mo was gonna wait for roots then put straight into the flower tent just dunno what size pot really to put em in?
> 
> can leave em under a t5 on 18 or 24 veg for a few wks if you recommend???


problem with flowering a clone is that because its an adult plant it will probably flower straight away and end up small, , the 20 or so cones i have done i let get to 12 inches first.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> never understood why anyone goes straight 12/12, if u dont veg u dont pull the weight??not slaggin any 1s grow style but why??


cause the biggons get sold the lil 12/12s will get smoked.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> problem with flowering a clone is that because its an adult plant it will probably flower straight away and end up small, , the 20 or so cones i have done i let get to 12 inches first.


makes sense thanks del, i have seed too will try them instead.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> never understood why anyone goes straight 12/12, if u dont veg u dont pull the weight??not slaggin any 1s grow style but why??


how long do you veg and what do you pull using what lights? 12-12 keeps things easy and i put plants in at intervals without worrying about different light schedules


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

this is all approximate 2 weeks in seed under 2 x 55 watt fluro, 4 weeks in veg under either 600 hps or 400 mh(depends how i feel), plants are usually around 2', then into 12/12 under 600 hps for 7-9 weeks, basic old school organic soil grow with only 2 nutes(bio bizz grow and bloom) a little treacle over the last 3 weeks. 3oz per plant average(pulled crazy fuckin 7oz from an la woman once, dunno how, wish to fuck i did). thats my standard routine, it gets varied now and then but thats the blueprint. ive started topping all my plants now coz some were hitting 5' and my tents only 6 1/2'. i would probably hit 4 oz average if i pulled my finger oot ma arse and maybe bought a booster food for flower, but ahm a lazy tight arsed cunt.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

im impressed dura thats some good weight, thats around 14-15 weeks with 4 weeks 18 hours light for 3 oz, i reckon i can pull 2-3 oz per plant with no 18 hour shifts, i reckon when you add things up its 6 of 1 and half dozen of the other mate.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

hey dura i forgot to ask,how many plants you getting under a 600 light


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

You thought about wacking a massive great screen across your tent dura? would solve your height issue and might get that QP a plant easier. BUT that would involve more work, lol, we know how you hate work.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im impressed dura thats some good weight, thats around 14-15 weeks with 4 weeks 18 hours light for 3 oz, i reckon i can pull 2-3 oz per plant with no 18 hour shifts, i reckon when you add things up its 6 of 1 and half dozen of the other mate.


Those plants you posted just now, what size pots are they in? Just for size reference. Shows how efficient single cola growing can be though.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

the pots are 1 x 11 litre 1 x 7.5 litre an 2 x 6 litre, i think the tallest plant is 33 inches from coco to tip of cola, still 4 weeks to go , think they are going to be 2 oz each easy.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

i jus follow a routine that my mate did, he was the 1st to get into this in a kinda organized way, he sat on the net and did all the study and i watched and learned, i went on the net my self and although i tweaked a few things it was really his gameplan i followed and still do(if it aint broke dont fix it) my major prob is i dont go and buy new bulbs, i dont spend the time on the plants and i'm basically a fuckin drunk that lurches from crisis to chaos, but what the hell its all fun


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i jus follow a routine that my mate did, he was the 1st to get into this in a kinda organized way, he sat on the net and did all the study and i watched and learned, i went on the net my self and although i tweaked a few things it was really his gameplan i followed and still do(if it aint broke dont fix it) my major prob is i dont go and buy new bulbs, i dont spend the time on the plants and i'm basically a fuckin drunk that lurches from crisis to chaos, but what the hell its all fun


lol whatever works mate, new bulbs every 4 months def help.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

why didnt you clone that l.a confindetial or whatever gave ya the 6.5oz that was ya best yielder wasnt it dura???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey dura i forgot to ask,how many plants you getting under a 600 light


between 4 and 6 although i own 2 tents (4' x 4' x 6.5') i also have a chamber i built thats roughly 9' x 3.5' x 7', in the chamber ive grown around 9 or 10 plants, the chamber currently has 2 x 600 dual spec hps but temps are running too high so i think im gonna drop that to 2x 400watt. its just a case of me getting a bit more organised so that all space is being used at optimum levels. right now i have 9 in the chamber all 5 weeks into flower, one tent has 8 in it veggin under 400 mh all around 14" high, 4 will be repotted into soil, the other four are goin to get the dirt washed off and be popped into my dwc later this week, shoulda been last week but ...hey u all know what im like! the pots sizes for soil are 3 gallon with a few ten litre buckets, i looked at sog and scrog but i'll leave that for the future.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i jus follow a routine that my mate did, he was the 1st to get into this in a kinda organized way, he sat on the net and did all the study and i watched and learned, i went on the net my self and although i tweaked a few things it was really his gameplan i followed and still do(if it aint broke dont fix it) my major prob is i dont go and buy new bulbs, i dont spend the time on the plants and i'm basically a fuckin drunk that lurches from crisis to chaos, but what the hell its all fun


i showed a friend how to grow properly after readin on here good luck to him now has 2 seprate grows coming down 4wks apart lol n pisses all over my grows lol still sorts me out enough so would never hate im happy to have passed on some riu love lmao, (ok i hate him im well jealous i admit) j/k


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> why didnt you clone that l.a confindetial or whatever gave ya the 6.5oz that was ya best yielder wasnt it dura???


first full grow mate, had never tried clones so it was too late by the time i realised. wish i fuckin had!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

my hope is that when this grow is up i'll do the sensible thing and spend around a grand on lots of new equipment, quality seeds, better soils and generally get my shit back on track. this is one the reasons that im off the booze. i become incredibly well organized, almost ocd, when i'm sober and straight, i need cash to pay sum debts, fix the car up and general living expenses. if i can just keep it real to the summer i will be laffing, dont get me wrong , one month from now, the money will be ther and after ive set up the next cycle properly i will go fuckin nuts for 3 or 4 weeks and hump barmaids, get smashed for days on end and sniff fuckin ounces of white.....lookin forward to another chapter of chaos....lets face it the only way im gonna die in my bed is if i'v choked on my own puke.
ive also worked out the epitaph most likely to appear on my gravestone/death certificate;
" here lies dura , victim of an ill timed remark"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

This pregnant girl I know has made a separate Facebook account just for her unborn child.

It's beginning to annoy me so much that I've decided to set up an account as a coat hanger, add the unborn child and poke them.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife recently gave birth to a black child.

I'm thinking of calling him Google, seem as he'll spend all his life being searched.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 8, 2011)

Every time I look at ground black pepper, I think 'I wonder if this is what black dandruff looks like'


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

i need to do so much today but am so fucking lazy i really gotta stop smokin in the morning.........


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i need to do so much today but am so fucking lazy i really gotta stop smokin in the morning.........


 i stopped that 20 years ago mate, used to smoke a joint before i got outta bed...and then didny bother gettin out, used to do it with drink as well, woke up with really really brutal hangover went to the kitchen got a full bottle of vodka, bowl of ice and mixer and lay there till it was done, now thats laziness and alcoholism!


----------



## allywado (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning all. Just had a wee swatch of my ladies and one of them is definately going purple, didnt know there was purple phenos in the 'chronic' and 'haze' line. Could it be going purple for any bad reasons? Il get some pics up soon, its my favourite of the three plants aswell, I topped her and she loved it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

sumtimes temp swings can cause purple stems, doenst seem to have created any problems when it happened to me though mate


----------



## allywado (Mar 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> sumtimes temp swings can cause purple stems, doenst seem to have created any problems though mate


Im no bothered aslong as its not signs of some mad disease iv no heard about. Heres some pictures



Edit: You can see my wee bag seed seedling in the back of the last pic, I threw it in to see what 12/12 from seed was like, heres hopin its a burd.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

they look fine to me mat, tbh the purpling i got was on the stems and stalk not the leaves, havent had that before but i'd say ur far enuff into flower not to worry bout it mate


----------



## allywado (Mar 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> they look fine to me mat, tbh the purpling i got was on the stems and stalk not the leaves, havent had that before but i'd say ur far enuff into flower not to worry bout it mate


Aye im hinkin the same mate, got about 3 weeks left so should be sound.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

A boys mother walks in on him fingering his sister. 
She yells "What have you got to say for yourself?". 
He says to her "I've got good news, I've found dad's wedding ring".


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i stopped that 20 years ago mate, used to smoke a joint before i got outta bed...and then didny bother gettin out, used to do it with drink as well, woke up with really really brutal hangover went to the kitchen got a full bottle of vodka, bowl of ice and mixer and lay there till it was done, now thats laziness and alcoholism!


yeah m8 i need to grow up lol and stop the morning smoking.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

it jist leaves u like a pound of mince for the rest of the day


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guy hows things, I'm fucking shattered, been up since 6am doing a plastering job. Just finished and arrived at my real work. Dura I have a cunning plan. I'll PM you in 10mins. "If you are American and don't agree.....FUCK OFF"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

ahm jist nippin oot for an hour so ahll get back tae you when i get hame mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2011)

in Q.D.`s atm 6x60L potting compost for £10


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey im in Birmingham STUPID , STUPID prices here £200 even heard cheese go for £230, only good thing about it is my Blue cheese is so much better than what peeps round here call cheese that i can name my price.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

if u come in here often you'll hear prices range from £150 all the way up to £350, average is about £200 to £250. its fuckin nuts out there mate...and for the sake of all the growers.......yyyeeeeeeeeffuuuccckkkinnnhhhaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

johneym1 said:


> £20 the fucking ass hole


Ive seen 0.5 for £10 of unflushed, rushed curing crap round here.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 9, 2011)

Flushing is a myth. Now before everyone starts attacking me......I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. LOL Fuck flushing waste of time in my opinion to which I'm entitled to. lol "if your American and don't agree....FUCK OFF"


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Flushing is a myth. Now before everyone starts attacking me......I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. LOL Fuck flushing waste of time in my opinion to which I'm entitled to. lol "if your American and don't agree....FUCK OFF"


here's some intel to back you up 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i aint been down that way in yrs rainz, i was working in poplar n living round the corner in limehouse apart from the pure ghettoness of the area all i member bout the place is crisp street market n the pie n mash shops hmmm



Pie and Mash Fuck yeah!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> Pie and Mash Fuck yeah!


Goddards Pie and Mash Greenwich - replaced by a bastard GBK... sad days..


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Flushing is a myth. Now before everyone starts attacking me......I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. LOL Fuck flushing waste of time in my opinion to which I'm entitled to. lol "if your American and don't agree....FUCK OFF"


How come every so often when somone pass's me a joint of crap weed i can actually taste the smell of the nutes (im so used to the smell of my nutes i notice it straight away)
often when i get that taste the weed doent burn properly.

I flush mine for a week always have some of the comments i get are "thats the nicest tasting weed ive smoked in years" "its a really clean smoke" "only had weed like this in amsterdamn"
I actually had some weed from a friend which smelt and tasted of tomato food it was horrible but i could actually tell it was a nice strain so i asked if he could get me a cutting i put it in with my blue cheese flushed for a week and hung for 10 days it was like totally diffrent weed his tomato plant/food tasting weed i couldnt smoke, the one i grew i couldnt get enough of.


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Goddards Pie and Mash Greenwich - replaced by a bastard GBK... sad days..


I know the one i used to use one on deptford high street


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> How come every so often when somone pass's me a joint of crap weed i can actually taste the smell of the nutes (im so used to the smell of my nutes i notice it straight away)
> often when i get that taste the weed doent burn properly.
> 
> I flush mine for a week always have some of the comments i get are "thats the nicest tasting weed ive smoked in years" "its a really clean smoke" "only had weed like this in amsterdamn"
> I actually had some weed from a friend which smelt and tasted of tomato food it was horrible but i could actually tell it was a nice strain so i asked if he could get me a cutting i put it in with my blue cheese flushed for a week and hung for 10 days it was like totally diffrent weed his tomato plant/food tasting weed i couldnt smoke, the one i grew i couldnt get enough of.


if you read

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html

you will understand...

Many influences play key roles in the taste and flavor of the final bud, like the nutrition balance and strength throughout the entire life cycle of the plant, the drying and curing process and other environmental conditions.

Drying and curing (when done right) on the other hand have proved (In many studies) to have a major impact on taste and flavour, by breaking down chlorophylls and converting starches into sugars. Most attributes blamed on unflushed buds may be the result of unbalanced nutrition and/or overfert and unproper drying/curing."


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 9, 2011)

in other words you probably just taking better care of them than he was


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> How come every so often when somone pass's me a joint of crap weed i can actually taste the smell of the nutes (im so used to the smell of my nutes i notice it straight away)
> often when i get that taste the weed doent burn properly.
> 
> I flush mine for a week always have some of the comments i get are "thats the nicest tasting weed ive smoked in years" "its a really clean smoke" "only had weed like this in amsterdamn"
> I actually had some weed from a friend which smelt and tasted of tomato food it was horrible but i could actually tell it was a nice strain so i asked if he could get me a cutting i put it in with my blue cheese flushed for a week and hung for 10 days it was like totally diffrent weed his tomato plant/food tasting weed i couldnt smoke, the one i grew i couldnt get enough of.


Its impossible for your plants to taste of nutes, they are transformed into other shit. ie food. When you get harsh tasting weed, they have either dried it too fast and not cured it right. Proper Curing makes it taste better. IMO but I know fuck all. lol


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> if you read
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html
> 
> ...


Yes i read it, its just my 1st ever grow i did x9 blue cheese in soil 1200 watt which produced 32oz (dried) of the best weed ive ever smoked (that includes Amsterdam) so since that gro seemed perfect ive always tried to recreate the exact same enviroment.
Im a firm believer in if it aint broke dont fix it, also my weed mentor (growing for 20 years and runs a Hydroshop) who came round to check my crop and smoked plenty of it said to me "Whatever you did keep doing it thats bloody nice weed dude"

So tbh i read The truth about flushing but it doesnt really tie in with my experience.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> How come every so often when somone pass's me a joint of crap weed i can actually taste the smell of the nutes (im so used to the smell of my nutes i notice it straight away)
> often when i get that taste the weed doent burn properly.
> 
> I flush mine for a week always have some of the comments i get are "thats the nicest tasting weed ive smoked in years" "its a really clean smoke" "only had weed like this in amsterdamn"
> I actually had some weed from a friend which smelt and tasted of tomato food it was horrible but i could actually tell it was a nice strain so i asked if he could get me a cutting i put it in with my blue cheese flushed for a week and hung for 10 days it was like totally diffrent weed his tomato plant/food tasting weed i couldnt smoke, the one i grew i couldnt get enough of.


It probably comes down to the drying/ curing as well. If you quick dry a bud it tastes chemically and "grassy" (don't know the science behind it, but it does) and when you cure your bud the chlorophyl breaks down and the chlorophyl has a weird taste. 

I flushed my lemon, and didn't flush my strawb. The strawb tasted fine after a weeks cure, really nice in fact.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> Yes i read it, its just my 1st ever grow i did x9 blue cheese in soil 1200 watt which produced 32oz (dried) of the best weed ive ever smoked (that includes Amsterdam) so since that gro seemed perfect ive always tried to recreate the exact same enviroment.
> Im a firm believer in if it aint broke dont fix it, also my weed mentor (growing for 20 years and runs a Hydroshop) who came round to check my crop and smoked plenty of it said to me "Whatever you did keep doing it thats bloody nice weed dude"
> 
> So tbh i read The truth about flushing but it doesnt really tie in with my experience.


i dont agree with everything the article says - but it is an interesting point of view though and i like to learn and try new things...

if you are happy with your results don't change.. simple as that.

if you want to test the theory - on your next harvest just don't flush 1 plant and see if there is any difference

it could also be that your flushing technique is more of a flooding technique as mentioned in the article - there are many different possibilities and techniques


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 9, 2011)

32oz, that will be the 1200w light then. Well done m8, must have been perfect conditions


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its impossible for your plants to taste of nutes, they are transformed into other shit. ie food. When you get harsh tasting weed, they have either dried it too fast and not cured it right. Proper Curing makes it taste better. IMO but I know fuck all. lol


I quite often dry a bud for an hour and smoke it while flushing and dieing for a smoke just before harvest, it doesnt taste anything like the Tomato plant/food taste/smell i get from dodgy weed i see sometimes.

Maybe my nose is good i can walk in a room and say "hey u smoking Silver Haze?" and the reply will often be "err ye that was yesterday????"

Personally when i stick my head in a tent everday for years i recognise the same smell easily.

And yes the weed tastes like the smell of nutes if that makes sense?


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 32oz, that will be the 1200w light then. Well done m8, must have been perfect conditions


Yes that what my weed mentor thinks too thats why i dont change anything 
i did exactly the same grow but in the winter that yielded 27oz (was last winter when very cold and i think due to cold it caused a nitrogen defiency)
Also got another one on 2 weeks into flower hoping for 27-30 again from this one all seems well atm.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 9, 2011)

cold temps slow the process down, I should know I live in Scotland. If you don't like the weather up here then wait 5mins. lol


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> cold temps slow the process down, I should know I live in Scotland. If you don't like the weather up here then wait 5mins. lol



What part im fae Dundee but down here since a kid.

Yes if the roots sit in cold soil it can cause nitrogen defiency which in turn can cause the plant to slow down and stop it taking in any nutrients. Luckily i caught it early.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> What part im fae Dundee but down here since a kid.
> 
> Yes if the roots sit in cold soil it can cause nitrogen defiency which in turn can cause the plant to slow down and stop it taking in any nutrients. Luckily i caught it early.


Scumdee. lol. Go to piperdamm every year. Lost my first tooth thanks to a nightclub called Fat Sams. lol. (cracking punch fae a random cunt, didny even see it coming). I'm down in Ayrshire m8


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> Pie and Mash Fuck yeah!


aint ad ne in ages moved to a posh area n they wouldnt ava clue what liquer is hmmm do ya no the crisp street market pie n mash shops i aint been back in the ghetto for years they might not even be there nemore?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 9, 2011)

Pie n mash  It's funny that you mention classes and such with regard to it's availablility, a builder asked me for "one of those pies" the other day, said pie being a cornish pasty...  

Bit of a funny/odd email i got today from my boss, she's invited me and my other boss lady out to a work lunch at a nice club, and then onto the spa and pool till early evening. I'm all for that, but essentially it seems like it will be a work review in bikini's and trunk. They're both too hot for it to be in any way a productive or appropriate afternoon  Not to mention i havn't been swimming in well, the figure shocked me, but it's been quater of my life since i was last in anything bigger than a bathtub, so i'm just gonna go a bit freaking buts and become otter boy! Should be a laugh  I find swimming one of the best forms of excersize ever, it's just great, although i think 3rd team hockey is the altime great. A first team squad with no ethics, no desire to win, a big stash of vodka and well, broken bones!  Can you tell i've been drinking in the bath?  randomly talkative ttt, an astronomical occurence


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2011)

was browsing for some new seeds online and came across this local company selling all the top seed banks seeds. the prices seem a little high but thought it might be a good option for some of the local Scottish guys on here u all probs know the place as they make the highland skins that have roaches attached to packet. thinking of giving them a try and getting some feminised Barneys blue cheese. 
http://www.high-land.co.uk/acatalog/marijuana-seeds.html


----------



## Airwave (Mar 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> was browsing for some new seeds online and came across this local company selling all the top seed banks seeds. the prices seem a little high but thought it might be a good option for some of the local Scottish guys on here u all probs know the place as they make the highland skins that have roaches attached to packet. thinking of giving them a try and getting some feminised Barneys blue cheese.
> http://www.high-land.co.uk/acatalog/marijuana-seeds.html


Mr Nice Black Widow £44.00. Fuck!

I paid over £60.00 for them not five minutes ago.


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> aint ad ne in ages moved to a posh area n they wouldnt ava clue what liquer is hmmm do ya no the crisp street market pie n mash shops i aint been back in the ghetto for years they might not even be there nemore?


I make my own pie and mash with lots of fresh parsley either in the gravy or i do a creamy parsley sauce with very finely chopped mushrooms.
I also found that Aldi sold some of the nicest sausages id tasted in years on special offer around £1.50 so i do an amazing sausage and mash with onion/garlic/fine slice red pepper/mustard and parsley i find the wholegrain mustard is awsum in the Mash and gravy 
You just cant beat the old classics pie n mash, sausage n mash im also a big fan of liver dipped in flour mixed with salt n pepper then fried with mash and onion gravy ))

Hehe i also remember the pie shop selling double pie and mash, triple , quadruple all the way upto 8 pies i think LOL who teh fook can eat x8 pie n mash )

Nice 1 guys nice to chat to all u UK guys


----------



## del66666 (Mar 9, 2011)

i always flush with treble strength nutrients the week i chop....tastes of marmite .


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any 1 here grow tiah x skunk?? Got them free with an order


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry bro no Frogs on here!! lol only jokin


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> was browsing for some new seeds online and came across this local company selling all the top seed banks seeds. the prices seem a little high but thought it might be a good option for some of the local Scottish guys on here u all probs know the place as they make the highland skins that have roaches attached to packet. thinking of giving them a try and getting some feminised Barneys blue cheese.
> http://www.high-land.co.uk/acatalog/marijuana-seeds.html


I can HIGHLY (hehe literaly) recomend Blue Cheese ive been growing it for years and the stuff i grow i can honestly say its best ive ever smoked last time i smoked weed like it was 10 years ago and that was silver haze in Amsterdamn.
I love the taste, the smell and the stone i havent tried growing normal uk cheese but the blue cheese i do is a lot better than any Cheese ive ever bought. but i am planning on doing half Blu Cheese, half Original Cheese on my next one.

What ive learned about Blu cheese is it doesnt like lots of nutes. but apart from that grows nicely  GL dude ))))


----------



## Airwave (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> I can HIGHLY (hehe literaly) recomend Blue Cheese ive been growing it for years and the stuff i grow i can honestly say its best ive ever smoked last time i smoked weed like it was 10 years ago and that was silver haze in Amsterdamn.
> I love the taste, the smell and the stone i havent tried growing normal uk cheese but the blue cheese i do is a lot better than any Cheese ive ever bought. but i am planning on doing half Blu Cheese, half Original Cheese on my next one.
> 
> What ive learned about Blu cheese is it doesnt like lots of nutes. but apart from that grows nicely  GL dude ))))



Are you also comparing that Blue Cheese to Fantaseeds Homegrown Cheese?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

darkist said:


> I can HIGHLY (hehe literaly) recomend Blue Cheese ive been growing it for years and the stuff i grow i can honestly say its best ive ever smoked last time i smoked weed like it was 10 years ago and that was silver haze in Amsterdamn.
> I love the taste, the smell and the stone i havent tried growing normal uk cheese but the blue cheese i do is a lot better than any Cheese ive ever bought. but i am planning on doing half Blu Cheese, half Original Cheese on my next one.
> 
> What ive learned about Blu cheese is it doesnt like lots of nutes. but apart from that grows nicely  GL dude ))))


darkist what blue cheese ya talking bout m8 big buddha??? if so you hit ya lucky pheno me thinks if ya think its the best either that or u never had real cheese not knocking ya m8 not by ne means just grew n smoked plenty of bb blue cheese n theres no comparison with real cheese or blue cheese cross's that peeps have done there selfs.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2011)

got some nice Grapefruit weed tonight off a guy ma mate knows really fuckin nice but 1.5gram for a score bit pricey. but fuck it does what its meant to do.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> got some nice Grapefruit weed tonight off a guy ma mate knows really fuckin nice but 1.5gram for a score bit pricey. but fuck it does what its meant to do.


1.5 a score m8 it wants to be fucking nice.............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> got some nice Grapefruit weed tonight off a guy ma mate knows really fuckin nice but 1.5gram for a score bit pricey. but fuck it does what its meant to do.


im smoking that now, did he grow it, i got more on the go now ....get fat buds.........


----------



## Airwave (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 1.5 a score m8 it wants to be fucking nice.............


You think that's bad? Where I am some people are giving out 0.5g for £10.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 9, 2011)

airwave said:


> you think that's bad? Where i am some people are giving out 0.5g for £10.


ouch man !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> darkist what blue cheese ya talking bout m8 big buddha??? if so you hit ya lucky pheno me thinks if ya think its the best either that or u never had real cheese not knocking ya m8 not by ne means just grew n smoked plenty of bb blue cheese n theres no comparison with real cheese or blue cheese cross's that peeps have done there selfs.


how you doin mate? !!beat me to it bro people are tryin to pass blue cheese off as exodus round here lol!! gave them exodus and put them in there place or should i say on there ass !! nothin in the world like the original cheese darkist smell or taste if done correctly my pheno are monsters when it comes to nutes and wen there done you d have thrown the kitchen sink at them cant wait till the weekend boys been a long 12 weeks lol!!


----------



## pavement50 (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 1484468View attachment 1484469gutted my bf blue cheese plants are seeding !!!! not sure weather to chop or grow out and just pick out the seeds... shiiiittt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im smoking that now, did he grow it, i got more on the go now ....get fat buds.........


yeah the guy grew it but it was 2 small buds i got off him. he said he got arjan haze and hash plant ready next week so think i'll be sampling some of that as well. but will be telling him i want a half oz of each and not at £20 for every for every 1.5g fuck thats 370 an oz


----------



## del66666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah the guy grew it but it was 2 small buds i got off him. he said he got arjan haze and hash plant ready next week so think i'll be sampling some of that as well. but will be telling him i want a half oz of each and not at £20 for every for every 1.5g fuck thats 370 an oz


havent bought any in probably 3 years, dont think i could pay that mate...........


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Mar 9, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sorry bro no Frogs on here!! lol only jokin


lol, i dont like the french as much as the next british person lol. im irish


----------



## Airwave (Mar 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> ouch man !


That's in the Cardiff area. They only do it to people they know they can get away with doing it to.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

Airwave said:


> You think that's bad? Where I am some people are giving out 0.5g for £10.


seriously??? fuck thats bad man tenner a joint lol or go old skool wack the bucket out n make it last ya well aslong as .5 can lol


----------



## Airwave (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> seriously??? fuck thats bad man tenner a joint lol or go old skool wack the bucket out n make it last ya well aslong as .5 can lol


I don't smoke anymore but even if I did I wouldn't pay it. Some people obviously are willing to pay it though. There isn't really a need to do so either. It's never _that _dry.

Suckers.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2011)

well 2 bongs and 3 joints into the grapefruit weed and i cant see straight and dont think i'll be able to get off the couch any time soon, dont feel as pissed off about paying so much for it now.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> how you doin mate? !!beat me to it bro people are tryin to pass blue cheese off as exodus round here lol!! gave them exodus and put them in there place or should i say on there ass !! nothin in the world like the original cheese darkist smell or taste if done correctly my pheno are monsters when it comes to nutes and wen there done you d have thrown the kitchen sink at them cant wait till the weekend boys been a long 12 weeks lol!!


all good hear man, if ya never had the exodus i dont think they really no what cheese is m8 not that im some cheese expert ive only smoked 2 seed form cheese and just comparing exodus to that.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 9, 2011)

i just picked up 6 oz of fuck knows what for a grand and thats about as good as i can lay my hands on, its fuckin bone dry and smells fantastic, gotta weird lemony cheesy smell, yeah i know that sounds weird but its fuckin lovely aroma. i'll get back to you on the effects later. valium time.


----------



## darkist (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> darkist what blue cheese ya talking bout m8 big buddha??? if so you hit ya lucky pheno me thinks if ya think its the best either that or u never had real cheese not knocking ya m8 not by ne means just grew n smoked plenty of bb blue cheese n theres no comparison with real cheese or blue cheese cross's that peeps have done there selfs.


I have no idea if its barneys or big buddha the clones come from my m8 that runs a hydro shop and been growing for 20 years + the mother is a very nice pheno yes like i say i havent smoked anything better in the UK in the the 23 years ive been smoking.
Ive never grown original cheese so i cant really comment on it, all i will say is the cheese ive smoked in UK is not as nice as my own blu cheese grows. But then again Cheese is a favourite of the cash croppers who tend to care more about cash than quality.
But yes you could be right i might never of had "proper" cheese i mean how do u really kno what strain it is, all i kno is the stuff that they sell round here as cheese for £10 0.8g and £200 an oz is not as nice as my own. also the local cheese dealers come to me when mines ready. and want as much as i can part with. probaly has a lot to do with the fact i take my time with curing and its light and fluffy unlike the local cheese that tends to be damp(cash croppers 4 ya).

Id also like to boldly state my blue cheese produces some of the best hash in the world, i spent 5 months in india and 7 weeks of that stay i spent rubbing my own hash in the kullu valley (produces some of the best hash in the world) and with nothing but ice water, the blu cheese produces hash that tastes and stones you like a cross between Nepalese honey oil and Manali Charis, even my old hippy m8 who smokes nothing but Indian Charis thought it was a top quality Kashmiri hash (usually buried in a goats stomach, looks like a hash brain with white viens of mold running through it, some people try to say the white mold is opium just because the hash is so strong  and was totally dumbfounded when i told him i made it im still not sure if he actually believed me.
I also smoked some with a guy i kno who sells sniff he offered me £20 for a gram of the hash i refused, he then went onto to offer me a g of coke the answer was still no.
From 30 oz of blue cheese i get 10-14g of hash from leaves and trim and i just think the hash is amazing i dont sell it for any price. tho im always happy to skin up a spliff with a fellow toker i also love getting the wannabe cheese gangsters all twisted up on it, i always pack it for them cunts lol ))
Wannabe cheese gangster: Yo blud this stuff is fire, when i close my eyes i can roll my eyes all the way back and see into my brain!

Ive always been a weed and hash connisseur i have friends in Rotterdamn so i used to go every year, also went to india on a crazy hash/ketamin mission, Morroco twice and thailand, all in search for the best hash and weed in the world.
MY top 10 of weed and hash... 

1. Homemade blue cheese Hash.
2. Nepalese Honey oil (you have to keep it in the fridge and it stays in a lump, very goey when it warms up)
3. Blue cheese (soil grow)
4. Silver Haze 15 years ago in Amsterdamn.
5. Indian Charis.
6. Jack herer Rotterdam 7 years ago
7. Old skool super skunk/skunk #1 UK (friends grow 10-12 years ago)
8. Morrocan kief press often called double zero
9. Nader hash from Rotterdamn 9 years ago
10. Durban poison that a friend bought back from south africa it looked brown and twiggy and like crap but strong, strong weed

Im a real taste type of person when i smoke the high has to be nice as does the taste, silver haze used to be my favourite for taste and stone now its the blue cheese as i love the clean fruity taste mixed with the dank earthy aftertones, 

But im definatly going to try original cheese next time will be doing x10 Blue cheese and x10 original cheese and will be making hash from both 
Then i will be able to give you a more informed opinion im also quite intrested in making hash from original cheese as i beleive the reason the blu cheese hash tastes so much like Nepalese/indian/Kashmiri is the fact it has Afghani roots.


Edit for reply: I havent tried exodus cheese even though i actually kno some of the old skool drum and bass exodus crew from luton as far back as 92/93 i used to put free raves on around oxford and london in the early 90's a guy called Hazard and a tall guy with dreads called slimmer are the only names i can remember.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

darkist said:


> I have no idea if its barneys or big buddha the clones come from my m8 that runs a hydro shop and been growing for 20 years + the mother is a very nice pheno yes like i say i havent smoked anything better in the UK in the the 23 years ive been smoking.
> Ive never grown original cheese so i cant really comment on it, all i will say is the cheese ive smoked in UK is not as nice as my own blu cheese grows. But then again Cheese is a favourite of the cash croppers who tend to care more about cash than quality.
> But yes you could be right i might never of had "proper" cheese i mean how do u really kno what strain it is, all i kno is the stuff that they sell round here as cheese for £10 0.8g and £200 an oz is not as nice as my own. also the local cheese dealers come to me when mines ready. and want as much as i can part with. probaly has a lot to do with the fact i take my time with curing and its light and fluffy unlike the local cheese that tends to be damp(cash croppers 4 ya).
> 
> ...


i werent digging at ya man you can tell from your 1st few posts your no fool and no ya green also no nipper if you was around in 92/93 i think your probably growing some1s own version of bcheese theres a few around and they kick arse on the big buddha or ne seed versions.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just picked up 6 oz of fuck knows what for a grand and thats about as good as i can lay my hands on, its fuckin bone dry and smells fantastic, gotta weird lemony cheesy smell, yeah i know that sounds weird but its fuckin lovely aroma. i'll get back to you on the effects later. valium time.


might be kryptonite, lot of that down this way atm, picked up 5oz yesterday an it smells lemon cheesey, not sure of the genetics but bloke told me it was OG kush x cheese x lemon haze


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheese as a cashcrop I've never really understood, cheese has a pretty Matt yield compared.to other available strains


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning guys how you all doing. Going to spay my plants with the dutch master reverse again tonight, just in case


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys how you all doing. Going to spay my plants with the dutch master reverse again tonight, just in case


watch you dont reverse the reverse.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> watch you dont reverse the reverse.....


LOL. That would be like a woman reversing a car. SHITE


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

The three laws of American Engineering:

1. Always use the right tool for the job.
2. A hammer is the right tool for any job.
3. Anything can be used as a hammer.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> LOL. That would be like a woman reversing a car. SHITE


thats what a like tae see, sum1 who actually takes care of there plants and isny a lazy drunken halfwit like me!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the three laws of american engineering:
> 
> 1. Always use the right tool for the job.
> 2. A hammer is the right tool for any job.
> 3. Anything can be used as a hammer.


stop...........hammer time


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

what's big, black and full of bears ?........a bin liner in a children's cancer ward .


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

i have to admit that last joke even made me cringe a little and there aint much that manages that


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

An environmentalist came into my shop today and bought a few bits and bobs. "Would you like a bag for those?" I asked as I began scanning his items.

"Only if they degrade." He replied.

So I took a black marker pen and wrote on it "The person carrying this bag is a stinking, worthless, hippy cunt."


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i have to admit that last joke even made me cringe a little and there aint much that manages that


me too and I usually say the sicker the better


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

This was a quote I found on another thread, this guy has hit the nail on the head


Originally Posted by WaveriderNW 
Growing bud is like masturbating...there is a general idea...but everyone does it differently.


----------



## xbladex1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

alright lads have a wee question for ye's. i got 4 auto ak 47's off a mate, he was for throwing them out cuz he got paranoid about the scum and i thought it was a shame to let them go so i took them. anyway they have been in pots too small for them and stressed by heat, theyre 7" tall and bushy but should be bigger i have them under cfl cuz my new grow space isnt ready yet, i dont know what age they are but theyre about a week from flower id say. the question is in general if you veg an auto with cfl then switch to hps will it affect the plant in size or will it be better hps from start n whole way through? and should i put them 4 wee buggers under my hps for the last week and all of flower? im a tight cunt so dont want to be wastin the leccy for the sake of a cpl grms a plant. any info will be much appreciated.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

more light=more growth. simples!!...ahve never done autos maself but ahd personally never use fluros for anything but seedlings and clones big yin.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> more light=more growth. simples!!...ahve never done autos maself but ahd personally never use fluros for anything but seedlings and clones big yin.


what he said...

if you use the hps the buds will swell.


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 10, 2011)

If anyones interested I just stuck my 400w dual spectrum lamp/ballast/reflector on ebay. XD

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120696130231
(if im even allowed to do that)


----------



## xbladex1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks folks.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Not a bad deal for only 160 odd hours of use, i've a spare 400w setup in a box under my bed that i'm waiting to lose


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

gonna flip these 3 ne day now should end up pretty big.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> gonna flip these 3 ne day now should end up pretty big.....


sambo Ive got a memory like a goldfish, what are they? Knowing u I would say cheese


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Sambo man, did you train those? The one on the left looks like it'll become a stonker, so many prominent stems!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> sambo Ive got a memory like a goldfish, what are they? Knowing u I would say cheese


nar m8 livers,pyschosis and mr nice critical mass.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

looking good what size pots?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Critical Mass. I was looking at that. Meant to be a cracking yielder. Proper old school


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

I forgot to ask you guys.......My tent is totally full of plant(great) but every time I go in I can't get a look at the back of the plant, so there I was looking for balls(coz I had a small prob) and I snapped another fucking branch, well not fully snapped but bent. Thats the second time. What I was wondering will that branch be ok. It just kinda bent, I moved it back into place and its sitting ok. There is a slight tear, will it fix itself?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I forgot to ask you guys.......My tent is totally full of plant(great) but every time I go in I can't get a look at the back of the plant, so there I was looking for balls(coz I had a small prob) and I snapped another fucking branch, well not fully snapped but bent. Thats the second time. What I was wondering will that branch be ok. It just kinda bent, I moved it back into place and its sitting ok. There is a slight tear, will it fix itself?


take it to a and e ....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sambo man, did you train those? The one on the left looks like it'll become a stonker, so many prominent stems!


no training,topping or fimming just abused lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> take it to a and e ....


Everyone is a comedian. lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking good what size pots?


11ltrs del im tempted to transplant again into 25s or 20 airpots n really grow some trees lol doubt i will tho need to get em flowered.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I forgot to ask you guys.......My tent is totally full of plant(great) but every time I go in I can't get a look at the back of the plant, so there I was looking for balls(coz I had a small prob) and I snapped another fucking branch, well not fully snapped but bent. Thats the second time. What I was wondering will that branch be ok. It just kinda bent, I moved it back into place and its sitting ok. There is a slight tear, will it fix itself?


you are a clumsy fucker sbilly thats the second time ina week or so m8 lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no training,topping or fimming just abused lol


Sambo must have way too much cash. Lounging about with Timberlands on. LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you are a clumsy fucker sbilly thats the second time ina week or so m8 lol


Hence the name(also been packing on the pounds recently), if it dosen't survive thats about an ounce Ive lost. Will it tho?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 11ltrs del im tempted to transplant again into 25s or 20 airpots n really grow some trees lol doubt i will tho need to get em flowered.


you not going to repot to flower them then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Done some research. Masking tape will do it. You guys just want to make fun of me and bully. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=7754&amp;wfs=true&amp;player=smooth

Skip to about 19:48 (19:38pm) and give that a listen. Very positive sounding debate.

Also, just read that the fine for "touting" tickets for the olympics will results in a possible £20,000 fine. Sorry, but if i buy a ticket i will sell it however i like, they can go get fucked, how laughable


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you not going to repot to flower them then?


ive been waiting for clones to root and they have stayed in them 11ltrs abit longer than i would have liked b4 12/12 usually i would transplant into the 11ltr give 5-7days n flower but they have been in them 11ltr pots 3wks now would you recommend transplanting again then to bigger pots?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Done some research. Masking tape will do it. You guys just want to make fun of me and bully. lol


lol yeah it should be fine m8 just dont break nemore ya nutter.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Done some research. Masking tape will do it. You guys just want to make fun of me and bully. lol


ive done it a few times masel, just tape it up , lean it against another stronger branch and itll heall in aweek, sumtimes u dont even need to tape them they just heal themselves, theyre as hardy as fuck.
i thoughtit was brown suede hush puppies that sambo was wearin.......kiddie fiddler slippers.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive done it a few times masel, just tape it up , lean it against another stronger branch and itll heall in aweek, sumtimes u dont even need to tape them they just heal themselves, theyre as hardy as fuck.
> i thoughtit was brown suede hush puppies that sambo was wearin.......kiddie fiddler slippers.


lmao ya cheeky sod brown timberland boots!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

im more worried bout you dura and all ya kiddie fiddler jokes m8????


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

There was a beast from the south east
who'd get his dick out so all the young girls could feast
went by the name of sambo
fucked them all like john rambo
sadly this man is now deceased 


Just fucking about. LOL


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, you lads making me chortle. I like the idea of selling some olympic tickets ttt, got my noggin ticking!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

"Mum, is it normal for my vagina to bleed?"
"No Dave, no it is not"


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was thinking earlier what I would do if my wife suddenly died. 

My secretary probably.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol, you lads making me chortle. I like the idea of selling some olympic tickets ttt, got my noggin ticking!


I like the idea of coming across a spare million, buying up as many as i can possibly get my hands on through friends, family, false fronts, then burning the whole lot on op[ening day. Mwhahahaha, fuckin empty stadiums  but just the concept that i cannot sell something i own but must return it if i do not wish to use it. No, i'll sell it, it's mine.

I'm surprised noone found the house of lords link interesting. When you have the house of lords slamming everything about the governemtn drug policy and that they need evidence evidence evidence and that the prohibition policy is an absolute failure, i tend to get a bit excited about that, to each their own i guess.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

i musta missed that link, its not surprisng when u think about it, its a bunch of fuckers that take lots of drugs everyday and dont actually know where they are half the bloody time.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha, i wasn't surprised for it to be missed, epsecially when it's a parliament link  fuck that would be the first thought to mind 

But yeah, basically they had a bit of a discussion about the drug policy and the census was that it was a load of bollocks, and that arrest for posession, of any drug, is utterly proposterous, as is arrest for consumption.. Just some nice positive stuff from a bunch of old farts, a nice change


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

its all bloody obvious to anyone with an even partially functioning brain! the problem only arises when daily mail reading middle class middle englanders start wailling and gnashing teeth, i always think of the dursleys from harrry potter when i picture the cunts


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> There was a beast from the south east
> who'd get his dick out so all the young girls could feast
> went by the name of sambo
> fucked them all like john rambo
> ...


fuck n off n go pick male preflowers of them plants of yours just be carefull not to break anything this time lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck n off n go pick male preflowers of them plants of yours just be carefull not to break anything this time lmao


Funnily enough thats what I'm doing tonight after the Rangers game. Going to grab some beers


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Funnily enough thats what I'm doing tonight after the Rangers game. Going to grab some beers


lol nar seriously is the spray working ja fink sbilly?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its all bloody obvious to anyone with an even partially functioning brain! the problem only arises when daily mail reading middle class middle englanders start wailling and gnashing teeth, i always think of the dursleys from harrry potter when i picture the cunts


Man, they have a HUGE go at the tabloids, saying they are monstrous and such for publishing such lies. You are right though. Yay for sensationalism.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2011)

just went and got ma mate to get me some smoke as none ma guys had any the dude he went to said its 1.8g for £20 i said fuck it why not it was some amazing smelling shit so why not paid and got the fuck home to skin up stuck it on ma scales and was 1.4 in bag and 0.9 out of bag i am raging but as i dont know the cunt i'll let it go this time and dont wanna have to send ma mate back wit it. also its some of the nicest weed i had in years


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just went and got ma mate to get me some smoke as none ma guys had any the dude he went to said its 1.8g for £20 i said fuck it why not it was some amazing smelling shit so why not paid and got the fuck home to skin up stuck it on ma scales and was 1.4 in bag and 0.9 out of bag i am raging but as i dont know the cunt i'll let it go this time and dont wanna have to send ma mate back wit it. also its some of the nicest weed i had in years


what part the country are you in??? ive seen exodus cheese being sold in east london for 20quid a gram before unfortunatly.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 10, 2011)

heres my latest snaps 5th wk (2veg)..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what part the country are you in??? ive seen exodus cheese being sold in east london for 20quid a gram before unfortunatly.


im in Glasgow. the worst i seen before today was 1.5 for 20quid and i thought that was bad but 0.9 or 1g is fucking shocking. this is the reason i decided to grow my own why pay these stupid prices when if u have the equipment u can grow a few oz for the same price as a half quarter. unfortunately i only 6 days into my current grow so got a while to wait


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> heres my latest snaps 5th wk (2veg)..


looks lovely dr...


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 10, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im in Glasgow. the worst i seen before today was 1.5 for 20quid and i thought that was bad but 0.9 or 1g is fucking shocking. this is the reason i decided to grow my own why pay these stupid prices when if u have the equipment u can grow a few oz for the same price as a half quarter. unfortunately i only 6 days into my current grow so got a while to wait


Its all gone crazy mate ...we need a weed revolution in the uk. bring it back to what its supposed to be !!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Ill let u know in 4 weeks or so sambo. Fucking hope so or there is going to be some green with seeds for sale at 200 an oz.lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Its all gone crazy mate ...we need a weed revolution in the uk. bring it back to what its supposed to be !!!!


FUCK THAT! im in this for the bloody money!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> looks lovely dr how many are in there???


 Thanks bro...
Theres 19 at the plants at the mo a few have been tossed due to root rot, 2 are in soil 20ltr tubs ...check to sig theres better detail there..


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> FUCK THAT! im in this for the bloody money!!!


LOL .. dura .... Money was still being made ,and you could get a 9bar of dank for like £750 all day.. im not in if for my health either mate i started this shit back in the £130 oz days and i aint made that much more since its been £200 plus. Less people can afford it .Thats why normal(jamaican & african )weeds come back big around these parts,


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cheese as a cashcrop I've never really understood, cheese has a pretty Matt yield compared.to other available strains


its not a cashcropper bro people tend to believe it is because people always rave about it cheese this cheese that i believe that its one of the most sought after smokes going and with a very high demand it goes out the window at top ££ this is why people are banging there prices up !! 10 years ago if you knew the right person you could grab a 9 at £1000 bone dry and cured properly but people like that seem to have gave up growing or have moved on to heavier drugs !! its the people of this era that grow the stuff now that have given weed such high prices it has doubled in price for a few reasons
1 high demands
2 small dealers selling at unproper weights 
3 when grown and cured properly theres very few that beat it 
4 fast from clone to bud 
5 only a select few can gain access to exodus cheese clones all the time without keeping mothers. unless grown from seed which has nt and will not be done with the exodus cut as you already know which is a shame has it is truely a beautyfull plant to grow !! people have tried but have never really got it down it has always lacked in taste or smell which brings me to believe that this is the main reason why prices have rocketed over here!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> heres my latest snaps 5th wk (2veg)..


nice looking plants bro noticed a few exodus there how are they pullin for ya?


----------



## Griffta (Mar 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> nice looking plants bro noticed a few exodus there how are they pullin for ya?


how the f*ck can you tell that from the pics?!


----------



## brock (Mar 10, 2011)

boys my laptop is fixed so im back 

iv missed being here.

went in the greenplace coffeeshop in feb bought a gram of trainwreck and out popped 4 seeds


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Another nailbiting performance from the Gers but 0-0 over in Holland is not so bad, anyhows I'm away to treat my bitches to some Dutch


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

Griffta said:


> how the f*ck can you tell that from the pics?!


Detective tiptop discerns that his journal has 2 cheese growing in it. Whether it is exodus or not is not mentioned in the thread.

I think you're completely right on the point about dealers prices being too high. It may be very good and jolly for mr dealer to get £200 for an ounce instead of say 3150, but hey, wait a minute, i couldn't afford what he wanted so i started growing. Now he misses out on the £300+ i used to give him each month. Not to mention dealers don't really have any business sense on the whole, it's a time of large unemployment, crap hours and pay if you do get a job, everythings gotten more expensive. Cannabis is not some heroin we'll rob a petrol station to pay for, we will justmake do without if we can't afford it and are not growers. If you drop prices or raise weights, suddenly it's justifiable again and you pull back all your sales. Although the big joke is that i was looking at a resent dispensary menu, and the yanks pay a fucking absurd amount of money for their pot, like £40+ for 3.5g, not to mention they then have to pay and keep paying for the ability to grow for a medical purpose. They got fucking shafted 

HELLO BROCK!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Just finished the treatment guys, think i breathed in more than I got on my plant. TTT - its a sellers market but you know this. Supply and demand and there's more demand no matter how many people grow


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2011)

From all the friends i hang around and smoke with, i am now the only person i know who smokes cannabis. They have all quit due to being unable to justify the cost. I'm not saying it's a universal fact, but it is common knowledge that people buy less of something if it's not essential and they can't afford it. I beleive that dealers can make a hell of a lot more money if they take a few minutes to actually formulate a business plan. Such as maximizing profit over a long period, not on how much they have for the pub that evening.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Not disagreeing TTT but just stating there is a massive market for dealers, in my area there is not much good stuff and if it does come about it 1.5 - 2g for a score and people pay all day long, so unfortunately I can't see prices decreasing. If people moan about the price, just grow. Where there is a will there is a way and all that


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I like the idea of coming across a spare million, buying up as many as i can possibly get my hands on through friends, family, false fronts, then burning the whole lot on op[ening day. Mwhahahaha, fuckin empty stadiums  but just the concept that i cannot sell something i own but must return it if i do not wish to use it. No, i'll sell it, it's mine.
> 
> I'm surprised noone found the house of lords link interesting. When you have the house of lords slamming everything about the governemtn drug policy and that they need evidence evidence evidence and that the prohibition policy is an absolute failure, i tend to get a bit excited about that, to each their own i guess.


I missed that also. It is nice to see but we all know it'll be a friggin decade before we get any change in this pos government. They'll just make everyone resign who says otherwise until there's nobody left, then they'll have to change haha. 



dura72 said:


> its all bloody obvious to anyone with an even partially functioning brain! the problem only arises when daily mail reading middle class middle englanders start wailling and gnashing teeth, i always think of the dursleys from harrry potter when i picture the cunts


lol, that dudley is a right little prick, know what you mean though. David cameron grown up innit haha. 



dr green dre said:


> heres my latest snaps 5th wk (2veg)..


Nice, they're massive for 2 week veg. Im guessing they're clones? 

What strains have you got going in there?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

Griffta said:


> how the f*ck can you tell that from the pics?!


well he obviosly can m8 maybe cause he fucking grows it lol 

even if you look at the ops thread he didnt mention it was exodus, cheddar see for himself.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 10, 2011)

Griffta said:


> how the f*ck can you tell that from the pics?!


you throw a super lemon haze pheno in front of GG13 and he'll sniff it out like a rat. He's called cheddar for a reason, lol.


----------



## lydiab (Mar 10, 2011)

white widow is fetching £150 an ounce x


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

brown hairs have started....cool.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

Man City have been destroyed


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Man City have been destroyed


was it gadaffis planes?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> was it gadaffis planes?


defo Russian MIGS. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

lol wen you ve seen 2000 plants grow from8 inch clone to bud bro id say you d know it wen you see them bearing in mind id never grow 2000 in 1 go as its alot to risk 20 does me fine doe the maths and ill leave you to guess if i got it right !!


Griffta said:


> how the f*ck can you tell that from the pics?!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

looking good del!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> looking good del!!


cheers mate, hoping for some real fat colas.............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well he obviosly can m8 maybe cause he fucking grows it lol
> 
> 
> even if you look at the ops thread he didnt mention it was exodus, cheddar see for himself.


do you have a link to the ops thread muckka cant find the fucker!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> was it gadaffis planes?


whatcha think bout all that del ive been following cloesly looks like he will retake the country soon they retook ras lanuff today n are kicking the rebels arses good luck to him fuck the uk n american govermnt.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

the second one in from the left looks the best bro id put my money on that being the heaviest !!


del66666 said:


> cheers mate, hoping for some real fat colas.............


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> do you have a link to the ops thread muckka cant find the fucker!!


my point made ya didnt even look in his thread u see from the pics....


----------



## brock (Mar 10, 2011)

hey TTT you good man?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

brock said:


> hey TTT you good man?


you back brock??? you keep saying you are then fuck off again for another few months must be ya police training m8 keeps ya busy hay lmfao seriously tho how ya doing man? ava look at me thread threres some critical mass that you was growing b4.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> my point made ya didnt even look in his thread u see from the pics....


gonna scan his threads bro defo exodus tho looking sexy to lol!!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> whatcha think bout all that del ive been following cloesly looks like he will retake the country soon they retook ras lanuff today n are kicking the rebels arses good luck to him fuck the uk n american govermnt.


Not a chance. The western powers and Israel want him gone, so gone he's going to be.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 10, 2011)

Anybody else not like heights? 

[video=youtube;wmxMi0BtHnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmxMi0BtHnU[/video]

I'd have a fucking heart attack.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> nice looking plants bro noticed a few exodus there how are they pullin for ya?


Thanks cheddar ,seems like you know your bud there bruv ,yeah i have a few exdous in there ,im getting around 14.5 off 4dwc , ive got another cheese here aswell more fluffy . 
if you check my previous thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336849-ak47-jack-47-critical-mass.html



tip top toker said:


> Detective tiptop discerns that his journal has 2 cheese growing in it. Whether it is exodus or not is not mentioned in the thread.
> 
> I think you're completely right on the point about dealers prices being too high. It may be very good and jolly for mr dealer to get £200 for an ounce instead of say 3150, but hey, wait a minute, i couldn't afford what he wanted so i started growing. Now he misses out on the £300+ i used to give him each month. Not to mention dealers don't really have any business sense on the whole, it's a time of large unemployment, crap hours and pay if you do get a job, everythings gotten more expensive. Cannabis is not some heroin we'll rob a petrol station to pay for, we will justmake do without if we can't afford it and are not growers. If you drop prices or raise weights, suddenly it's justifiable again and you pull back all your sales. Although the big joke is that i was looking at a resent dispensary menu, and the yanks pay a fucking absurd amount of money for their pot, like £40+ for 3.5g, not to mention they then have to pay and keep paying for the ability to grow for a medical purpose. They got fucking shafted
> 
> HELLO BROCK!


 


tip top toker said:


> From all the friends i hang around and smoke with, i am now the only person i know who smokes cannabis. They have all quit due to being unable to justify the cost. I'm not saying it's a universal fact, but it is common knowledge that people buy less of something if it's not essential and they can't afford it. I beleive that dealers can make a hell of a lot more money if they take a few minutes to actually formulate a business plan. Such as maximizing profit over a long period, not on how much they have for the pub that evening.



Yeah i think its about time we changed up the game ,its not that hard to do if enough people start doing it .






WOWgrow said:


> I missed that also. It is nice to see but we all know it'll be a friggin decade before we get any change in this pos government. They'll just make everyone resign who says otherwise until there's nobody left, then they'll have to change haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All are from clone exept the the D'og from seed ,the ak47 cut was bigger than cheeses when i transplanted. And ble cheese and thats it all there...


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Not a chance. The western powers and Israel want him gone, so gone he's going to be.


unfortunatly your right airwave they will out him in the end now the powers that be haven decided lol makes me larf tho they dont give a fuck about half the world conflicts just where the oil is.

o yeah and a good morning to all, hada lay in today didnt get up till 5.30 lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 11, 2011)

dont you lot want gadaffi out then?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dont you lot want gadaffi out then?


not so much that del yeah hes a nutter done plenty of dodgy shit i just dont think we should go getting into another war losing more troops for oil n money.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 11, 2011)

money makes the world go on im afraid, well oil anyway, reckon by the time we go in it there wont be any rebels left.........


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> money makes the world go on im afraid, well oil anyway, reckon by the time we go in it there wont be any rebels left.........


yeah im following it everyday online on various news sites they are getting fucked up now the rebels.

that earthqauke in japan looks abit harsh....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 11, 2011)

Morning guys, slept in for work this morning, left 4 people standing out in the pissing rain. Damm that cider


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

This video makes me feel dodgy just watchin it! 

[video=youtube;vgBGXUED0lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgBGXUED0lI[/video]

Anybody else thinks gadaffi looks like a lighter tay zonday lol? a cunt in sheeps clothing. 

That tsunami was rough, saw it on the news this morning. I thought tokyo got hit by a 7.3 quake like 3 days ago as well?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 11, 2011)

chicken oriental,,,,,,,,,,,,cant even stand on a chair lol.............the chair is a high one though


----------



## Griffta (Mar 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well he obviosly can m8 maybe cause he fucking grows it lol
> 
> even if you look at the ops thread he didnt mention it was exodus, cheddar see for himself.


 Yeah that's what I was asking! How can he tell?? I presumed it was just off the pic that he could tell it was exodus (reading it in his journal wouldn't be that impressive) only reason I asked is I know a few peeps with clones they claim are exodus but I don't believe 'em, was hoping for some info I could use to tell if they are or not. 
Impressive cheese knowledge mr cheddar


----------



## Airwave (Mar 11, 2011)

So...scales.
I'm sick of using those little digital jewellery scales. They are cheap, fuck up easily and too bloody small.
I'm thinking of getting these. Accurate to 0.1g and comes with a tray, which is handy as fuck for weighing up ounces.
http://www.digital-scales-company.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79&products_id=423

Thoughts?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

That looks pretty decent Airwave, I recently got these scales from everyonedoesit

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/my-weigh-1-scale---digital-kitchen-scale-5000g-x-10g.cfm?iProductID=7896

5000 x 1.0g. But what is really useful is that it changes between grams, ozs, and lbs. Doesn't come with a tray but if you turn it on with something on it then it calibrates it to 0 again. The actual scale platform is just a bit larger than A5 which is decent. 

Nice and cheap an all.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 11, 2011)

65 nicker is abit steep Airwave, 
Them 1's you got WOW are more in my price range, Im thinkin of gettin some myself


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 11, 2011)

been tryin to cut my way through 22 exodus cuts today needless to say i have nt knocked a dent init yet lol stinky sticky iky and sickly is all i can tell yas look out for the pics on the whole harvest will pop em up once all done but at this rate ill see daylight maybe monday morning looking like my best grow out of exodus so far but looks can be decieving after cutting since 8 this morning lol!!


dr green dre said:


> Thanks cheddar ,seems like you know your bud there bruv ,yeah i have a few exdous in there ,im getting around 14.5 off 4dwc , ive got another cheese here aswell more fluffy .
> if you check my previous thread.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336849-ak47-jack-47-critical-mass.html
> 
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 11, 2011)

buy cheap buy twice springs to mind bro!! buy yourself a decent set bro and keep them away from your grow house if ya can fuck havin shit like that on your premisses while growin bud !! or doe as i do and buy someone a decent set and use them as you need to!
Them 1's you got WOW are more in my price range, Im thinkin of gettin some myself[/QUOTE]


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> been tryin to cut my way through 22 exodus cuts today needless to say i have nt knocked a dent init yet lol stinky sticky iky and sickly is all i can tell yas look out for the pics on the whole harvest will pop em up once all done but at this rate ill see daylight maybe monday morning looking like my best grow out of exodus so far but looks can be decieving after cutting since 8 this morning lol!!


you doing it all on ya own m8?

ive had some nightmare trims alone losing the will to live by the end lol n even then leaving a few oz untrimmed for butter cause i just couldnt be arsed nemore.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That looks pretty decent Airwave, I recently got these scales from everyonedoesit
> 
> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/my-weigh-1-scale---digital-kitchen-scale-5000g-x-10g.cfm?iProductID=7896
> 
> ...


thats some good scales for the price thanks for the link.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2011)

I use those scales at work all day, they're great, really big and the glass top makes it great to clean off. The whole 1g inscrements can be a touch annoying though, i can be sat there adding more and more product to the bag to no change on the scale.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I use those scales at work all day, they're great, really big and the glass top makes it great to clean off. The whole 1g inscrements can be a touch annoying though, i can be sat there adding more and more product to the bag to no change on the scale.


they sound accurate ttt lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> they sound accurate ttt lol


Nah, they're accurate, but only to single grams. For weed that would be pretty crap, a lovely joint size bud might not rack up any more weight on the scale. The stuff i work with is only say £2 a gram, but i can take a 250g bag and divvy it up into some smaller bags, and i'll end up short on one of the bags, .7 of a gram or whatnot over a bunch and you're suddenly lost money. for simply "how many ounces!" they should be just dandy though  keep meaning to pick up a pair for home, because i couldn't give a fuck about the decimals


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

you keep most ya urs tho dont ya ttt? no need for scales really hay.

i just got a shitty set really small n annoying but they do weigh to the 0.00, think they are more for powders but i got em cause they were cheap lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 11, 2011)

alays thought those ones that look like cd's were pretty sly. think these are the ones: cd case scales


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, i keep all of mystuff, i normally just use a pair of £1.99 sprung kitchen scales, you just kinda aim for the big nominations


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 11, 2011)

Is anyone in here selling or got an old aerogarden their not using? Im looking to buy a 2nd hand one


----------



## spoad (Mar 11, 2011)

hey ho guys.......just a quick question,what do you think is gonna be a killer strain with high yeilds for scrog,has to be proven strain in scrog,cant make me mind up and i dont want to rush in and buy whatever,need some good info on good seeds for this,i no clone is best as ive just finished sour cream clones under scrog,but i forgot to take me some snips,biiiiaaaatttchhh,all info much appreicated.....peace out!!!!!!


----------



## SnowryderPc (Mar 11, 2011)

There's "scrogking" on YouTube who does some kick ass grows , look him up. Think he grows querkle n odyssey


----------



## dura72 (Mar 11, 2011)

ahm fuckin bored, lookin after ma kids( which i really do enjoy) but feelin like goin out and smashin his mother and aunties teeth in, fuckin fat useless scrounging spunk buckets.


----------



## darkist (Mar 11, 2011)

Bought a £10 1g draw of cheese, too damp not cured great. above average i suppose for round here
And following on from the blue cheese vs original cheese discussion ive been asking people who have had my blue cheese and smoke cheese regulary how my blue cheese compares to the cheese they smoke and have smoked over the years.
All the answers have been they all prefer my blue cheese than any cheese theyve had in birmingham.
So now i really want to try some proper original cheese because if its better than what i grow i will be a very happy man 

But it seems everyone i speak to say to say that they havent had any decent cheese in years around birmingham


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 11, 2011)

anyone used spaceman.co.uk - reliable?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I use those scales at work all day, they're great, really big and the glass top makes it great to clean off. The whole 1g inscrements can be a touch annoying though, i can be sat there adding more and more product to the bag to no change on the scale.


Lol I know what you mean. When my mate came round to pick up a q it was at 6 and I kept putting buds on and took so long to get to 7 lol, he was chuffed though! For my mates who bought ozs I just did it at 29g for £160. I know a couple of them went and sold the whole lot for about £300 by skanking the little shits with 2.5s but doesn't bother me. Like to keep my mates happy, couldn't give a shit about my enemies ha.

TSUNAMI:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12709850

was watching that vid earlier and kept expecting the water to be slowed down by the buildings then I actually started thinking about the sheer volume and power. If the tsunami is 30 miles deep, 35 miles wide and 6 meters high, thats near enough 160 000 000 000 cubic meters of water coming at you at about 5 m/s. Retarded amount of power. Mother nature likes to flex her muscles from time to time ey.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 11, 2011)

darkist said:


> Bought a £10 1g draw of cheese, too damp not cured great. above average i suppose for round here
> And following on from the blue cheese vs original cheese discussion ive been asking people who have had my blue cheese and smoke cheese regulary how my blue cheese compares to the cheese they smoke and have smoked over the years.
> All the answers have been they all prefer my blue cheese than any cheese theyve had in birmingham.
> So now i really want to try some proper original cheese because if its better than what i grow i will be a very happy man
> ...


lol bro they aint lookin hard enough im literally 20 min awy from brum trust me wen i say this that they have never tasted the exodus cut bro its not round long enough for percy smokers as hot heads love it!! one hit wonder exodus and it can be from anythin from100oz plus!! i know plenty of tokers from your way and they pay over the odds on exodus than they do on anythin else £250+ im not sayin the blues ar nt any good but like i ve said the 2 just dont compare


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 11, 2011)

all on my own bro just finish my shift lol there is nothin worse than trimming on ya jack jones but worthit in the end !! felt like cutting me fingers off half way through the day but pulled me self together only another 16 to go and the popcorn stays were it belongs bro lol on the fuckin plant as i to cant be arsed messin with the shit it goes in the green garden bin as do the pots lol!!


sambo020482 said:


> you doing it all on ya own m8?
> 
> ive had some nightmare trims alone losing the will to live by the end lol n even then leaving a few oz untrimmed for butter cause i just couldnt be arsed nemore.


----------



## CheeseGrater (Mar 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> For my mates who bought ozs I just did it at 29g for £160. I know a couple of them went and sold the whole lot for about £300 by skanking the little shits with 2.5s but doesn't bother me. Like to keep my mates happy, couldn't give a shit about my enemies ha.


ive heard of people paying £160 for a half in london. lol theyd probably like to know you


----------



## CheeseGrater (Mar 11, 2011)

and it wud be underweight the bastards


----------



## SnowryderPc (Mar 11, 2011)

170s for standard oz around yorkshire, up to £200 for grade


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

CheeseGrater said:


> and it wud be underweight the bastards


yeah like 6g qaurters or 1/8ths that weigh 2g odd ??? lol 

morning all.................


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2011)

for all you lot that were on about digital scales earlier, asdas do a set of digital kitchen scales accurate down to .1g for about £14, made by a company called salter i think


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> all on my own bro just finish my shift lol there is nothin worse than trimming on ya jack jones but worthit in the end !! felt like cutting me fingers off half way through the day but pulled me self together only another 16 to go and the popcorn stays were it belongs bro lol on the fuckin plant as i to cant be arsed messin with the shit it goes in the green garden bin as do the pots lol!!


you should be careful what goes in your bin, sometimes they check.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

fuckin melt down in japan nuclear plant


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuckin melt down in japan nuclear plant


shit..... couldnt beleive it yday i see it early in the morning then went out for hsr got home n couldnt beleive the devestation, when i was watching it in the morning it didnt seem soo bad.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2011)

well sex offenders ahm away camping and fishing today, gaunn take sum charlie, sum valium, a load o grass.......oh and before ah forget ..a sleepin bag and fishin rod. feed the ladies first, thats me only two weeks or so tae harvest ahm a soil grower, as some of you know, so what the best booster i should buy for the last couple of weeks, id like tae hear all opinions on this, btw i dont wanny pay thru the nose, its like waiting for santa when ur a kid!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

pk13/14 use at 1/2ml per litre 3wks from the chop cost a 5er for a small bottle n that will last a couple of grows ya dirty peado lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> shit..... couldnt beleive it yday i see it early in the morning then went out for hsr got home n couldnt beleive the devestation, when i was watching it in the morning it didnt seem soo bad.


just reminds you not to take this world for granted, not keen on nuclear power, rather have a windmill in my garden.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol I know what you mean. When my mate came round to pick up a q it was at 6 and I kept putting buds on and took so long to get to 7 lol, he was chuffed though! For my mates who bought ozs I just did it at 29g for £160. I know a couple of them went and sold the whole lot for about £300 by skanking the little shits with 2.5s but doesn't bother me. Like to keep my mates happy, couldn't give a shit about my enemies ha.


can i be your mate ?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

160, well you atop know me and my mad little ways  although I sound generous I smoke so much there's never a.spare ounce for someone to have, but 100 for an punce is cheeky as fuck in my opinion, for what, 28 grams, tjats npthing.

My phone appears as hingover as me. Got lile 3 second delays beyween hitting letters and the phone responding. Piece of shit smart phones.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

if only there was a a ttt in every town with lots of excess percy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

No doubt if I had a legal obligation to pay rent and taxes insurance etc I'd view money slightly differently bit for now wheeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Had a friend over last night, hadn't seen him since I moved to the city a few years ago. Turns out he lives directly around the corner above the pizza place lol. Apparently all the guys from back home hav3 taken to growing their own pot, and out in the open to everones knowledge. Tis a good bot of news


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just reminds you not to take this world for granted, not keen on nuclear power, rather have a windmill in my garden.


Yeh nuclear fission aint too stable, and now they face a whirlwind of nuclear shit of they do meltdown. Radioactive waste is like cancer, it just spreads and spreads and is so difficult to get rid of. Can't even begin to imagine what it would be like to be there though, fucking horrible. 



tip top toker said:


> 160, well you atop know me and my mad little ways  although I sound generous I smoke so much there's never a.spare ounce for someone to have, but 100 for an punce is cheeky as fuck in my opinion, for what, 28 grams, tjats npthing.
> 
> My phone appears as hingover as me. Got lile 3 second delays beyween hitting letters and the phone responding. Piece of shit smart phones.


Lol, looks like you're still drunk mate. I know the feeling only too well. A joint in the aft and a massive pizza usually sorts me out.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha, what can I say, I like to write fast and for that this phone is bollocks. Tempted to sell the batty.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiya mate, how has that lemon and strawberry turned out? Did youbuse DNA genetics?

Anything happening with it? Where snouts r you dude? U far from midlannds? Could do with hook ups...cool


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes dude can't believe someone even suggested £100, thatsba joke, maybe for half yer lol, let
Me know on any presses, super lemon one of my favorites, I got some
A friend who runes DNA genetics can getbsome excellent strains etc,!!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes what grades did you do? How did they turn out?
Got any extras? Cool dude


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

Any proper nice grades there? You talking around Huddersfield???
That areas? Had some excellent blue links in around Huds!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 12, 2011)

wtf just happened. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

stranger and stranger...........................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

lol bro i put it in the street for the bin men so do others so it cant really be traced back to me bro i know wot your sayin tho!! 10 down but its started to get to me know ill have pics for you all by sunday nite promise thats if i have nt cut my fingers off i need a little help tho as i need ideas for size as i wanna give ya guys an idea of how big the bud is but pukka already done pint and tried that already but could nt get the bud in so throw the ideas up lads and ill see if i can do it for yas peace out!!


del66666 said:


> you should be careful what goes in your bin, sometimes they check.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2011)

did i miss something or did b.i.g. just appear from nowhere? lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

you could use cd case, dvd case, 2 litre bottle ,tape measure , or pukkas cola


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 12, 2011)

B.I.G's on another one ,tryin to work out who he was talking to but im los..lol
Yo the BLZ is high ... get it if you can,,


----------



## dura72 (Mar 12, 2011)

ahm away campin and fishin!!!! snow on the hills and everything...thats the difference wi us scots lads, hardy as fuck........and bit stupid!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Reads like an automated bot, gone wrong, except it would be a bit of a sophisticated one to pick up on me thinking £100 an ounce is cheeky, bizzare (although i wonder what group of poeple interested in finding our details would have the means to have such a sophisticated bit of software ) that or a dumb ass 14yr old hehe

I'd love to get out camping and fishing and whatnot, unfortunately most of the actual nice rivers for fishing, well somebody owns the river bank and as such i gotta pay hefty money, let alone a rod license. What the fuck is a rod license? If i have to eat i have to eat. And is that to say that if i find the most insane salmon river in the UK, the type you wait 50 years to be able to fish, what if i just sit mid stream with my party boat nicking all the fish? Would i get arrested for tresspass of british waters or something  that and i got no gear


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lol bro i put it in the street for the bin men so do others so it cant really be traced back to me bro i know wot your sayin tho!! 10 down but its started to get to me know ill have pics for you all by sunday nite promise thats if i have nt cut my fingers off i need a little help tho as i need ideas for size as i wanna give ya guys an idea of how big the bud is but pukka already done pint and tried that already but could nt get the bud in so throw the ideas up lads and ill see if i can do it for yas peace out!!


You got a grow log?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you could use cd case, dvd case, 2 litre bottle ,tape measure , or pukkas cola


but that would nt be fair i have 40 odd to pukkas single cola lol jokin aside pukka knows the crack and the lad did fucking sweat for his first grow he deserves all rep for his effort it just shows wot you can acheive if you have all the right ellements to grow ganja, he should try sog out for his next run and really put his self to the sword he has got all he needs to be successful im more than sure about that then again if he is nt in it for the money i can see why the lad wants to stick to 1 or 2 plants as it plays on your fucking mind wen your growing 20 odd trees !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> You got a grow log?


no mate they aint for me tried but failed miserably may be if i had the time then by all means id do one but time is of the essence at the mo wot holding a full time job down + hand waterin 20 odd plants + giving them all the lovin they need lol!! i see your pull 4 oz on the cheese bro not bad indeed


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 12, 2011)

*A bit of porn: 
Heres a some old harvest shots of the cheese's.

***


*
*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi peeps!! thought i'd chuck some pics up of my G13 Haze last pics before the chop!!

*





*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> *A bit of porn:
> Heres a some old harvest shots of the cheese's.
> 
> ***
> ...


Looks amazin doc bet it stank!!!!!! lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Mar 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 160, well you atop know me and my mad little ways  although I sound generous I smoke so much there's never a.spare ounce for someone to have, but 100 for an punce is cheeky as fuck in my opinion, for what, 28 grams, tjats npthing.


it should be worth its weight in english pence...be sweet,
although im not sure who would plunge in first and drop prices


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> but that would nt be fair i have 40 odd to pukkas single cola lol jokin aside pukka knows the crack and the lad did fucking sweat for his first grow he deserves all rep for his effort it just shows wot you can acheive if you have all the right ellements to grow ganja, he should try sog out for his next run and really put his self to the sword he has got all he needs to be successful im more than sure about that then again if he is nt in it for the money i can see why the lad wants to stick to 1 or 2 plants as it plays on your fucking mind wen your growing 20 odd trees !!


what bout arranging the colas into a big RIU i no its been done already by the yanks but would still be cool to see m8.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> it should be worth its weight in english pence...be sweet,
> although im not sure who would plunge in first and drop prices


If i had the space to grow enough to sell to all my friends i would, As it is though i can just about feed myself  i jut never have sold the odd gram and such here and there thinking £50, easy money" etc, i think well if it's 5g it's 5g but i only need a fiver for a steak, so why would i ask for more. In todays age though, the illegality of the substance just compounds the issue in that if you did that for good reasons, well fuck, every local dealer would be waiting in the bushes out front to guarantee their profit margins go back to what they're accustomed to. 

Once i've covered my costs, money means nothing, why would i care about how much money i'm making if my weed stash doesn't run out? Doesnt' make sense to me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

lol i would but have no floor space sambo im having to throw golf balls of bud on the floor bro as i cant possibly hang it all to dry some maybe bigger than golf balls its like a big fuckin bud carpet ontop of newspaper if you could see wot i was tryin to tackle on my own bro you d piss ya self so things are only gonna get tougher which to be fair is a joke


sambo020482 said:


> what bout arranging the colas into a big RIU i no its been done already by the yanks but would still be cool to see m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks amazin doc bet it stank!!!!!! lol


you bet bro i bet it stank fucking horrible by the time he had finished trimming lol im already sick of the smell and only half way through!! im banned from my house till its all done bro as the misses gets fuckin skit.s living on lager and choclate for 3 days is terrible but not as bad as trimming by any means


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> you bet bro i bet it stank fucking horrible by the time he had finished trimming lol im already sick of the smell and only half way through!! im banned from my house till its all done bro as the misses gets fuckin skit.s living on lager and choclate for 3 days is terrible but not as bad as trimming by any means


im starting to feel sorry for you mate, must be really tough poor thing......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

Chedder less typin bro and more snippin, you might get through it then!! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 12, 2011)

hi all , anyone know what the hell is wrong with this spazzy plant ? its a pyramid seeds femanized anastasia , turned to 12/12 ... 14 days after it had sprouted ... its proper mongoled... will it sort its self out ? its now a week n half into flower ... these are pics from this morning


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hi all , anyone know what the hell is wrong with this spazzy plant ? its a pyramid seeds femanized anastasia , turned to 12/12 ... 14 days after it had sprouted ... its proper mongoled... will it sort its self out ? its now a week n half into flower ... these are pics from this morning
> 
> View attachment 1489354View attachment 1489355


you had the light real close or real bright


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 12, 2011)

im referring to the leaf shapes there all round and look like cabbage not weed lol , some leafs have one point some have 2 , some have 3 and there all spazzy .. keepin the light close would only keep it short not spaz it up lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

If u want anything off that plant u will have to veg longer so that it grows out this stage. It happened to me and after a couple of weeks it did sort itself our. Mine is now a hedge


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im referring to the leaf shapes there all round and look like cabbage not weed lol , some leafs have one point some have 2 , some have 3 and there all spazzy .. keepin the light close would only keep it short not spaz it up lol


if it looks like a cabbage and tastes like a cabbage its a cabbage.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im starting to feel sorry for you mate, must be really tough poor thing......


lol bro it worth it in the end maybe feel better after i ve gave it a cainin on me cruise lol


PUKKA BUD said:


> Chedder less typin bro and more snippin, you might get through it then!! lol


pukka i wish i was in your shoes bro i bet it ll take you no more than 2 hours max to get your girl down its a fucking mamouth task if you dont take a break believe me bro your head needs to think of other things other than snipping or you ll end up hurting yourself and talkin to yourself like a crazy man!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

on your cruise ? whats dat


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hi all , anyone know what the hell is wrong with this spazzy plant ? its a pyramid seeds femanized anastasia , turned to 12/12 ... 14 days after it had sprouted ... its proper mongoled... will it sort its self out ? its now a week n half into flower ... these are pics from this morning
> 
> View attachment 1489354View attachment 1489355


its fuck all bro you get them like that sometime remember life is a funny old game and you ll see some wonderfull and not so wonderfull things from all walks of life it ll sort its self out once new growth has formed no stress there at all it looks healthy so your doin somethin right !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> on your cruise ? whats dat


ill give ya a guess del its sometimes goes along the sea lol!!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> ill give ya a guess del its sometimes goes along the sea lol!!!


oh i automaticaly thought it was some sort of smoking device, going on a cruise then, cool.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol, sod that, much faster ways to move around. A tall ships cruise in the mediteranean or caribbean, i could certaily handle that, but big white cities on the sea, no thanks  although i'd love to tet their breaks by jumping off the back  they told me i'd be safe so save me!

I've been sat around today with my paper and pen slowly teaching myself botany. I must say that it is all rather more simple with the time growing under my belt, i know what to anticipate and i tend to be right  hopefully everything should kick off next weekend depending on whether i obtain my lorry of soil. whoooooo


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

just having some kannabia special, free from attitude, tastes a bit like bubblegum, not that strong though.........


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 12, 2011)

whats that ur using to smoke with del ??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

10,000 people feared dead from 1 town in japan.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> whats that ur using to smoke with del ??


volcano mate, had it well over 3 years and gave up smoking when i bought it, best doe ive ever spent......


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> volcano mate, had it well over 3 years and gave up smoking when i bought it, best doe ive ever spent......


350quid ona smoking device how old are you del666 lol just joking is the buzz ne different? whats it like?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 350quid ona smoking device how old are you del666 lol just joking is the buzz ne different? whats it like?


got it for 230 mate, never been able to quit tobacco til i got the volcano, the hit is very clean and very strong without all the shit, dont need to use much either and can make bags as big as you want, 230 for over 3 years use is cheap, think its what they have in the coffee houses in holland


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Need a pickmeup that doesn't involve class a's. Any ideas


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Need a pickmeup that doesn't involve class a's. Any ideas


rockstar energy drink down it and it dus the job...


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got it for 230 mate, never been able to quit tobacco til i got the volcano, the hit is very clean and very strong without all the shit, dont need to use much either and can make bags as big as you want, 230 for over 3 years use is cheap, think its what they have in the coffee houses in holland


the volcano is 1 of the best vaporizers ya can get i think? i keep thinking bout quiting the cigs......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the volcano is 1 of the best vaporizers ya can get i think? i keep thinking bout quiting the cigs......


get one mate then when your gasping for nicotine blast it till you dont give a shit no more, after a month the volcano will make you forget all about tobacco........


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 12, 2011)

always wanted a vaporiser , its just i think id miss rolling and smoking joints when im out n about or with friends ... cant take a vaporiser out with me on a countryside walk lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Got a can of monster before. Not working. Zambucca works but its a bit early


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Got a can of monster before. Not working. Zambucca works but its a bit early


you just wana get on the piss sbilly lol saying that i just poured my first drink of the night lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> get one mate then when your gasping for nicotine blast it till you dont give a shit no more, after a month the volcano will make you forget all about tobacco........


Yeah, i really want one. Although i know i bought my bong being told it was the best way to smoke and plain refuse to use it  If i do the maths, i probably spend £250 on lighters and papers in that 3 year period, and maybe £300 odd on tobaco


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

where did you get it for that price del i thought they were more expensive than that.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> always wanted a vaporiser , its just i think id miss rolling and smoking joints when im out n about or with friends ... cant take a vaporiser out with me on a countryside walk lol


yeah you can get one thats gas powered , you miss the rolling for a while yeah but not for long, i used to use a volcano during the day then have 1 spliff at night, you get to the point that the spliff tastes like shit and just feels dirty going down. plus the stuff you vape can be vaped again in future if green is in short supply, when you smoke its gone forever


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

gooners are losing 1-0 GOOD!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats the thing sambo. My brother and his skirt haave invited us out for dinner. Ive got no get up and go. Im just going to make a strong coffee


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> where did you get it for that price del i thought they were more expensive than that.


ebay mate but like i say it was well over 3 years ago, they are dearer but you can get 10 percent off at everyonedoesit i think, id still buy another when this 1 dies.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

did i tell you i got shares in the volcano company.......


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats the thing sambo. My brother and his skirt haave invited us out for dinner. Ive got no get up and go. Im just going to make a strong coffee


ava coffee m8 usually does the trick for me either that or the energy drinks cause only other options are illegal lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> did i tell you i got shares in the volcano company.......


ready for the punchline del lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Prob cause hes used it that much sambo. U a spurs man


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't stoop to that level of cheesey del, don't do it 

Just looking on ebay and it literally seems to be a portal for small businesses nowadays, there was just the single vap actually being auctioned, but 72 BNIB buy it now e-shop sales. bbahh. Not that i can afford one anyway  bubble bags is as expensive an investment as i'm looking at  all £40 for the knockoff pair.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

no mate my name aint dura, vapir extreme is getting talked up by some, cheaper at 199 with a remote control and blue light, a whip? guess thats for the mrs, with ceramic element..........maybe i get 1 of those next...nah just meant i waws bigging volcano so much i must have shares.......get one of them for sure,stop smoking, live longer


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Might eat yourself to death tho del. Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought you were gonna say something about how they're just waiting to explode or such 

I had to run to the post office the other day at work, maybe a kilometer there and back, don't know why i ran back, but got into the office, and well, never realised i was that fucked up  coughing like an old bastard!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Prob cause hes used it that much sambo. U a spurs man


think the 1st vodka must be working i was miles off that one wat a twat lol yeah was brought round that area m8


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

thats the problem aint it, you come on here and chat crap and all the time 5-6 metres away your ravioli is slowly burnig.........eat myself to death hmm, ah but theres cheesecake in the fridge....dinner is served.. bon up ah tit


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Good. Spurs r my english team. Ive got a big m8 called danny from that way about 10 years older than u


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good. Spurs r my english team. Ive got a big m8 called danny from that way about 10 years older than u


thankfully i got outa that area yrs ago, is a fucking ghetto down there nowdays but werent much better 10yr ago either....


----------



## hypnomick (Mar 12, 2011)

does anyone know if its possible to take cuttings from plants already in flower


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good. Spurs r my english team. Ive got a big m8 called danny from that way about 10 years older than u


oh yeah danny, good guy, supports spurs


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

hypnomick said:


> does anyone know if its possible to take cuttings from plants already in flower


yes as long as it doesnt smell like cabbage......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

hypnomick said:


> does anyone know if its possible to take cuttings from plants already in flower


Yes but its a pain in the ass. So ive heard


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes as long as it doesnt smell like cabbage......


Or burning ravioli. Lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Or burning ravioli. Lol


i love the smell of burning ravioli in the morning.............


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

you got ya funny hat on 2night del666 lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Supported spurs ever since my brother bought a top when he was about 7 or 8, that was the coolest thing i'd ever seen being like 5, supported them ever since 

You are a slimy little bastard whicheverone of you it was that started off on ravioli, gonna have to get myself to the supermarket pronto, fuck going clubbing on saturday night, i'ma eatin ravioli! Tinned naturally


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

think im going back to hesi next grow, dont get this a and b canna, hesi just do 1 for veg 1 for flower...........


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 12, 2011)

Off out in central tonight, may as well empty my fucking account now. have a good one lads


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Off out in central tonight, may as well empty my fucking account now. have a good one lads


good luck if mean central london your need a second mortgage m8 to drink down there lol have a good, safe one anyway WoW

safe as in dont get into fights fall over drunk etc not safe blood or any of that shite lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> think im going back to hesi next grow, dont get this a and b canna, hesi just do 1 for veg 1 for flower...........


Yeah man, 2 for veg and 2 for flower just does my head in....  What don't you get about em?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 12, 2011)

Im off out guys. Have a good night. Ttt, morrisons do fresh ravioli. All different types. Make ur own tomato sauce with a dash of vodka. Mmm.....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck that, effort and money. Heinz all the way  enjoy ya evening.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im off out guys. Have a good night. Ttt, morrisons do fresh ravioli. All different types. Make ur own tomato sauce with a dash of vodka. Mmm.....


yeah ava good night m8..


----------



## allywado (Mar 12, 2011)

Evening all.

Could somebody give me a quick run through of the chopping down, trimming and drying process please?

My plan is to chop them from the bottom n take them down from the loft for a bit of space then get rid of the big fan leaves, then the little ones, then trim all the leaf from the buds then hang n dry.

Is it best to do all the trimming when its still wet? I was thinkin about leaving the leaves from the buds on whilst drying to make it easier to trim.

Also, what do you's do with all your trimmings?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

lol if you aint a smoker mate fuck it off by any means way or form i hate have evidence around once all down !! by the way trim the lot mate it will help it dry faster so you can cure it quicker !!


allywado said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Could somebody give me a quick run through of the chopping down, trimming and drying process please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Griffta (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> think im going back to hesi next grow, dont get this a and b canna, hesi just do 1 for veg 1 for flower...........


was looking at canna nuits earlier & getting confused by their guide (dont take much to confuse me!) what are hesi del?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

by the way by doin it rough helps with time and protects the goodness in the bud as the sugar leaves will curl itself round the bud+im a lazy fucker and would take months to trim a crop lol!!


----------



## allywado (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lol if you aint a smoker mate fuck it off by any means way or form i hate have evidence around once all down !! by the way trim the lot mate it will help it dry faster so you can cure it quicker !!


Cheers mate, I plan to smoke the lot n I've got 3 plants to tide me over til the next grows started n finished.

I figure il bin the fan leaves but the wee leaves off the buds are caked in crystals so it would be a shame to see them go.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Robbed of my dreams by the corporate machine at the ripe old age of 22. Noooooo, you can't have ravioli mr tip top, we'll offer you some spagetti and sausages, but no ravioli for you today! Spaghetti and sausages it is  and rustlers burger to compensate!  such a good 99p


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 12, 2011)

allywado said:


> Cheers mate, I plan to smoke the lot n I've got 3 plants to tide me over til the next grows started n finished.
> 
> I figure il bin the fan leaves but the wee leaves off the buds are caked in crystals so it would be a shame to see them go.


never waste trimmings. get rid of the fan leaves and then you have a few options with the rest. a.) canna butter for cooking with or just putting on toast. b.) make hash. c.) make oil (look up honey bee method). d.) dry and smoke or keep for when bud runs out and you are desperate. stash it in the freezer if it is kept for emergencys.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

allywado said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Could somebody give me a quick run through of the chopping down, trimming and drying process please?
> 
> ...


dont listen to cheedar hes just got the trimming blues after 2days lmao just joking m8.....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

you still at it cheddar i really am feeling ya pain bro...............

FUCK that on me own.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

MalteseGrower said:


> never waste trimmings. get rid of the fan leaves and then you have a few options with the rest. a.) canna butter for cooking with or just putting on toast. b.) make hash. c.) make oil (look up honey bee method). d.) dry and smoke or keep for when bud runs out and you are desperate. stash it in the freezer if it is kept for emergencys.


NEVER underestimate the trim ive got more stoned from the butter made from trim than the bud many times.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll come trim with ya for some smokes  i'm kinda out for a spot. Currently smoking my way through this jar before i manage to get this lass hung drawn and quartered.

yummy! bit of everything in there


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

Griffta said:


> was looking at canna nuits earlier & getting confused by their guide (dont take much to confuse me!) what are hesi del?


hesi do a tnt which is for soil and coco veg 2.5 ml - 5 ml and a coco bloom which you feed 5ml per litre or less if they get to green, no part a part b, used it right up to around 10 days or so ago. think 10 litres is 25 squid......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah man, 2 for veg and 2 for flower just does my head in....  What don't you get about em?


exactly that, part a part b, no sense except nonsense, reckon hesi keeps them greener anyway....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

MalteseGrower said:


> never waste trimmings. get rid of the fan leaves and then you have a few options with the rest. a.) canna butter for cooking with or just putting on toast. b.) make hash. c.) make oil (look up honey bee method). d.) dry and smoke or keep for when bud runs out and you are desperate. stash it in the freezer if it is kept for emergencys.


im posh, i wouldnt use trimmings,i give my trimmings away to homeless people.....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> exactly that, part a part b, no sense except nonsense, reckon hesi keeps them greener anyway....


Nah mate, many companies do this, a lot of nutrients while i concentrated form do not react well togehter when buncled all into one bottle. They've honestloy been the easiest to work with i've tried, squeeze two bottles twice and that is the feed, takes maybe 10 seconds


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

funky looking plant there tip top, nearly ready to fill your tin..............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

some pics from tonight


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont listen to cheedar hes just got the trimming blues after 2days lmao just joking m8.....


fuck off sambo my fingers are sore



sambo020482 said:


> you still at it cheddar i really am feeling ya pain bro...............
> 
> FUCK that on me own.


9 more to go another shift over shit loads to go but i think tommorow ill be done exept for the popcorn which i think is gonna be left on em till i can be arsed to cut it off lol a few pics for ya lads


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

wot the fuck has happened to me post!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> some pics from tonight


looking nice mate wish you a speedy trim lol!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> wot the fuck has happened to me post!!


what you mean what happened, is something missing or doesnt it make sense, im stoned so i dont know, not much to trim on mine, looks like a good crop


----------



## del66666 (Mar 12, 2011)

someone on another thread wants to grow with a 400 or 600 hps in a space 2 ft high, hes going to grow to the side instead of up...............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what you mean what happened, is something missing or doesnt it make sense, im stoned so i dont know, not much to trim on mine, looks like a good crop


only just passed halfway bro my post is all over the place!! lol


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> did i miss something or did b.i.g. just appear from nowhere? lol


I just found this place, was reading your threads and they sounded quite interesting.
I have some tips and links to DNA genetics, some real sick shit out there, my friends have recently finished a suggested two of mine and both were amazing and easy to get Big lol.
Any of you guys on your sour diesel Kush? Pineapple g13 haze?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> B.I.G's on another one ,tryin to work out who he was talking to but im los..lol
> Yo the BLZ is high ... get it if you can,,


Yes dr green thumb, how's the blz doing? Not much happening here in mids, intake it blue cheese of ya best? Which genetics you been using? Am trying to hook up with some experienced farmers lol,


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm probably being daft but I'm gonna call bot on B.I.G


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm probably being daft but I'm gonna call bot on B.I.G


i dont fink ya being daft sumfings dodge???

has been a fair few strange new users in here the last few wks....

saying that i dont even no what a bot is? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i dont fink ya being daft sumfings dodge???
> 
> has been a fair few strange new users in here the last few wks....
> 
> saying that i dont even no what a bot is? lol


bots are basically computer programs that act/type like people in chat rooms/forums to get the traffic numbers up


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

bots are easy to spot cause they make random, plants look good,comments,away in spain and statements, there are no bots on here .arrrghhhh my processer is killing me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> think im going back to hesi next grow, dont get this a and b canna, hesi just do 1 for veg 1 for flower...........


The A&B are seperate mate cos theres some stuff in there that goes funny if its together for a long time, ..........how easy can you get you mix the same amount of a as you do b everytime thats it you must be lazy dude!!



del66666 said:


> some pics from tonight


Lookin sweet mate



cheddar1985 said:


> fuck off sambo my fingers are sore
> 
> 9 more to go another shift over shit loads to go but i thiView attachment 1490209nk tommorow ill be done exept for the popcorn which i think is gonna be left on em till i can be arsed to cut it off lol a few pics for ya lads View attachment 1490208


Nice cheddar mate how many you got left??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

im just easily confused thats all pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

Heres a few from the chop last night theres more then i thought!!!


----------



## chinoholmes (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, UK grower here.

Check out my grow journal for OG Kush x White Widow crossbreed.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415921-2-x-600w-flowering-rooms.html

Hey Pukka, lovely grow there... Some big ass buds. I've been following your Canna grow, are you happy with your results?

I'm using the Canna range, in soil rather then coco however!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

chinoholmes said:


> Hey, UK grower here.
> 
> Check out my grow journal for OG Kush x White Widow crossbreed.
> 
> ...


Hi chinoholmes, yes real happy with the results mate!!


----------



## chinoholmes (Mar 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi chinoholmes, yes real happy with the results mate!!


The bud certainly looks tasty, wish I could give it a try!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

looks lovely pukka, im not shore tho but i dont think its good to have the fan blowing directly on them in the room yeah to circulate the air but am shore ive read not direct on the bud not certain could be wrong tho m8.


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 13, 2011)

alright guys, i have got 4 thai bag seeds growing i'm using 1 18 W and 2 20W CFL bulbs one blue spectrum and 2 red (i think just guessing by that one gives of a white/blue light and the other more of a warm orange colour) there 5 days in and have produce their first proper set of leaves and just starting the second set. can any one give me some help? as in all these forums every1 is growin a hybrid plant and on a much more advance level than me. and how much weed can i expect to get out of a thai plant?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 13, 2011)

rufusgrower said:


> alright guys, i have got 4 thai bag seeds growing i'm using 1 18 W and 2 20W CFL bulbs one blue spectrum and 2 red (i think just guessing by that one gives of a white/blue light and the other more of a warm orange colour) there 5 days in and have produce their first proper set of leaves and just starting the second set. can any one give me some help? as in all these forums every1 is growin a hybrid plant and on a much more advance level than me. and how much weed can i expect to get out of a thai plant?


Hi mate, very difficult to say how much you will yield, one of the most important influences on yield is light so going by what your using, not a great deal. You wanna up your wattage mate really.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> looks lovely pukka, im not shore tho but i dont think its good to have the fan blowing directly on them in the room yeah to circulate the air but am shore ive read not direct on the bud not certain could be wrong tho m8.


Your right mate the fans piontin down now cheers!


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hi mate, very difficult to say how much you will yield, one of the most important influences on yield is light so going by what your using, not a great deal. You wanna up your wattage mate really.


alright thanks, my grow box is sometimes getting to about 27 C and i'm keeping them on a 24 hour light cycle but at night just keeping the 1 daylight bulb on is this a good idea? or would 18/6 work better. i'm looking into getting a 45W cfl grow light from ebay for abut £10 should i get the red or blue spectrum because i'm looking to spend as little money as possible and would light to use it for veg and flowering if its possible?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 13, 2011)

If your only gonna get the one bulb get the red, you can veg on red its just not as good as blue but comes into its own on the flower cycle which is what you want. As for 24 or 18/6 its up to you, you will hear different things from different growers on what works best i prefer 18/6 IMO plants need a dark period and ive seen no difference in growth from 24hr light cycle when ive used this method. Its your call mate.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 13, 2011)

some lovely pics on these last couple of pages. Really love the pic of that cola ttt, looks like some calyxy shit!


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for the help, think i'm gonna leave it on 24/0 till the second week then change to 18/6 just to give it a boost and gonna start using some nutrients i've got some seaweed 1 in my shed hoping it will work and also got access to a worm bin thing apparently its really good to mix with soil and all so got access to a compost bin will be mixing all this in when i'm re potting . how long should i leave it on the vegging stage or isit just by judgement, i want to have harvested my plants by late June


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The A&B are seperate mate cos theres some stuff in there that goes funny if its together for a long time, ..........how easy can you get you mix the same amount of a as you do b everytime thats it you must be lazy dude!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 1/2 left boys fucking amazin how fast time flys while trimming were the fuck has my weekend gone lol
looking nice pukka how much ya reckon


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

the end is in site then cheddar....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the end is in site then cheddar....


at last bro!! you know any1 who has smoked a pot of gold? yourself maybe?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> at last bro!! you know any1 who has smoked a pot of gold? yourself maybe?


yeah m8 its nuffing that special imo yeilds really well tho, not in the same league as cheese,pyschosis,livers,tutti smokewise.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

do you ever see tutti in your area cheddar?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

reckon i will get a couple of bar off this..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

lol yeilds really well fuck me my mate has just pulled 9 oz from one plant of it!! another 10 for him to do lol im glad he is doin it on his jones!


sambo020482 said:


> yeah m8 its nuffing that special imo yeilds really well tho, not in the same league as cheese,pyschosis,livers,tutti smokewise.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> do you ever see tutti in your area cheddar?


ther is always some flying about mate!!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> reckon i will get a couple of bar off this..............


That's a really nice stocky indica. What is it? Was it 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That's a really nice stocky indica. What is it? Was it 12/12 from seed?


cheese from gh, yeah 12-12 all the way mate, exactly 12 inches hi, bud from coco up....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

inside me cab........


----------



## Airwave (Mar 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> inside me cab........


Nice bud formation. Is that GH Cheese as well?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2011)

I know a few of you guys do 12/12 single cola from seed etc, what kind of plant numbers per amount of space are you able to get away with without hindering yield? I work with a pissy small cupboard and i know i'm not using it to it's potential, small understatement  Am thinking about the possibility of making/buying a large site aerocloner and then just going a bit nuts. Only thing i was thinking is that even with 2 plants i always notice one suffering due to losing the fight for root space in the res. Think that growing 12/12 could also give me the potential for trying a stadiumesque style of grow allthough i have no idea on it's feasibility, small cupboard as i say.

And that is one crazy good haul of bud there


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok boys all done exept for the popcorn which is gonna take foreva so havin a break for now i think ive beat my record but like always looks dont cut it 5 days and ill weigh it up i reckon over 80+ oz but as i say dont count on it bein less or more as i ve still the popcorn to crack lol anyways been a long 3 days so gonna get me sunday roast down me neck with a nice bottle of asti for bein a good boy as the misses would say wen bringing the bacon back home !! pukka would love to see ya pull more than 5 oz bro on your first grow fingers crossed for ya bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats bro bet your buzzin your done have a bottle for me mate!! lol..............cheers mate i really hope so!


----------



## asap (Mar 13, 2011)

its been a while since I have been around on this site (not that I was a major poster before) but since splitting up with the ex I had to go all christian and good to make sure she couldnt drop me in any shit  gonna start again I think in the near future and cheddar how many plants did that cracking haul come from? also u thinking 80+ dry oz's?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> ok boys all done exept for the popcorn which is gonna take foreva so havin a break for now i think ive beat my record but like always looks dont cut it 5 days and ill weigh it up i reckon over 80+ oz but as i say dont count on it bein less or more as i ve still the popcorn to crack lol anyways been a long 3 days so gonna get me sunday roast down me neck with a nice bottle of asti for bein a good boy as the misses would say wen bringing the bacon back home !! pukka would love to see ya pull more than 5 oz bro on your first grow fingers crossed for ya bro!!


80oz by yourself? Fuck that. Three of us cut 80 oz a few weeks ago. It took three days. We're lollipopping now to see if it makes the job easier. If it doesn't, I'm getting one of these.
http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/trimbox-trimming-machine-33-p.asp


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> ok boys all done exept for the popcorn which is gonna take foreva so havin a break for now i think ive beat my record but like always looks dont cut it 5 days and ill weigh it up i reckon over 80+ oz but as i say dont count on it bein less or more as i ve still the popcorn to crack lol anyways been a long 3 days so gonna get me sunday roast down me neck with a nice bottle of asti for bein a good boy as the misses would say wen bringing the bacon back home !! pukka would love to see ya pull more than 5 oz bro on your first grow fingers crossed for ya bro!!


enjoy ya roast m8 youve earnt it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 13, 2011)

hey guys how's it going?

@ pukka you've done a lovely job mate that plant of yours really was a beauty, yeild aside you should be chuffed keeping her healthy all the way to the end you did a smashing job mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

i done this on me own and it was only 27oz i think? no 29 cause i gave up and left 2oz untrimmed for butter....

fuck 80oz on ya own thats just harsh lol

that took me 16hrs but i was on stimulants lol so probably 24hrs without....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Nice bud formation. Is that GH Cheese as well?


grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco from marijuana nl, mostly stick to them, only ever had 1 of their seeds not germ


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I know a few of you guys do 12/12 single cola from seed etc, what kind of plant numbers per amount of space are you able to get away with without hindering yield? I work with a pissy small cupboard and i know i'm not using it to it's potential, small understatement  Am thinking about the possibility of making/buying a large site aerocloner and then just going a bit nuts. Only thing i was thinking is that even with 2 plants i always notice one suffering due to losing the fight for root space in the res. Think that growing 12/12 could also give me the potential for trying a stadiumesque style of grow allthough i have no idea on it's feasibility, small cupboard as i say.
> 
> And that is one crazy good haul of bud there


at the moment i got eight plants under a 600 lumatek with diamond reflector, my cab is roughly 4ft wide, 3 1/2 ft deep and 5 ft tall, still got space for 4-5 more, should pull 2 oz per plant dry weight.


----------



## asap (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave thats a right tool and the pro version is a tasty bit of kit at 6 grand!! I have no idea how it works without destroying any of the bud itself


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> ok boys all done exept for the popcorn which is gonna take foreva so havin a break for now i think ive beat my record but like always looks dont cut it 5 days and ill weigh it up i reckon over 80+ oz but as i say dont count on it bein less or more as i ve still the popcorn to crack lol anyways been a long 3 days so gonna get me sunday roast down me neck with a nice bottle of asti for bein a good boy as the misses would say wen bringing the bacon back home !! pukka would love to see ya pull more than 5 oz bro on your first grow fingers crossed for ya bro!!


lol sounds like you got a field full mate.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i done this on me own and it was only 27oz i think? no 29 cause i gave up and left 2oz untrimmed for butter....
> 
> fuck 80oz on ya own thats just harsh lol
> 
> that took me 16hrs but i was on stimulants lol so probably 24hrs without....


thats mad 16 hours to trim a plant........


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats mad 16 hours to trim a plant........


yeah it was a straight to 12/12 from seed too lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah it was a straight to 12/12 from seed too lol


29 oz 12-12, thats really cooking mate, well done......................


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> at the moment i got eight plants under a 600 lumatek with diamond reflector, my cab is roughly 4ft wide, 3 1/2 ft deep and 5 ft tall, still got space for 4-5 more, should pull 2 oz per plant dry weight.


Hmm, at present i simply use two totes, no more, each tote looks to be 1 foot by 1.5 feet, and i reckon i waste a lot of the gorwing area, looking at te picture of my plant earlier, you notice how there is bugger all colerage going on in the middle, all goes mad on the outside instead as it can't support it's weight and flops. Thinking i could get say 6 clones per DWC bucket, and then due to them being smaller, i reckon i can get more buckets in there than at present. 

I think first fing first i would need to grow out a single 12/12 lady tto see what sort of root mass i am needing to accomodate for. Thinking deep but long reservoirs in a stadium style formation. A wall of cannabis at the back of the cabinet so to speak.

I'm sorry, i've been over at the garden all day, it's gonna take a shit load of hard work with a pick axe and such, fortunately there is already a paved bass for me to build a greenhouse on (doing this the self sufficient way, gonna build it from wood from scratch, lack of any prior experience be damned!). At the end of the day though, greenhouse included i'm looking at about 30-40 square meters to call mine  Lots of work and no near end, but it's got me all gagging for growing and tinkering. Botany whooooo


----------



## del66666 (Mar 13, 2011)

tip top, my pics with just colas are in 6 ish litre pots so they dont spread side branche and concentrate on the cola..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys how's it going?
> 
> @ pukka you've done a lovely job mate that plant of yours really was a beauty, yeild aside you should be chuffed keeping her healthy all the way to the end you did a smashing job mate


Yeah mate chuffed to bits lol,....cheers mate

@del whats the bud quality like mate is it solid?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 13, 2011)

asap said:


> Airwave thats a right tool and the pro version is a tasty bit of kit at 6 grand!! I have no idea how it works without destroying any of the bud itself


Yeah, 6k a bit steep and if I had a field full to trim Id probably consider it.

As for the one I linked - there are people for it and people against it. I'm willing to buy and try.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

cheers bro on the stella for yas ill be surprise if you dont hit 5 1/2 bro


PUKKA BUD said:


> Congrats bro bet your buzzin your done have a bottle for me mate!! lol..............cheers mate i really hope so!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yeah, 6k a bit steep and if I had a field full to trim Id probably consider it.
> 
> As for the one I linked - there are people for it and people against it. I'm willing to buy and try.


have ya seen em being used on youtube n that dont half chop up alot of ya bud end up with a serious amount of trim lol

there was a good 1 on riu from america they busted a huge grow op and the guys were getting mexicans n blindfolding em taking em to a location for the trim thats what ya need m8 lolol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> enjoy ya roast m8 youve earnt it lol


as fat as a pig bro cant be arsed to jumpin the shower at the mo and the smell has got the misses moaning lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> as fat as a pig bro cant be arsed to jumpin the shower at the mo and the smell has got the misses moaning lol


tell her to stop moaning and to just think of the cruise lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

asap said:


> its been a while since I have been around on this site (not that I was a major poster before) but since splitting up with the ex I had to go all christian and good to make sure she couldnt drop me in any shit  gonna start again I think in the near future and cheddar how many plants did that cracking haul come from? also u thinking 80+ dry oz's?


22 mate it ll be there about no dought 72 from 20 my last so i know roughly were ill be at 4 oz a plant


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 13, 2011)

I'l have a look at things del  ta for te info. 

With vaporizers, is it safe to assume you can literally just chuck trim and all in there for pretty much the same bag? It has for some reason only just now occured to me, but if so, i kow what i'm selling some stuff to buy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> 80oz by yourself? Fuck that. Three of us cut 80 oz a few weeks ago. It took three days. We're lollipopping now to see if it makes the job easier. If it doesn't, I'm getting one of these.
> http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/trimbox-trimming-machine-33-p.asp


3 to cut 80 oz lol it makes me cringe just thinking of wot i ve just done was they fulldays bro? lollipopping is the way forward mate cuts out most of the shit popcorn buds and concentrates puttin the weight on top


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i done this on me own and it was only 27oz i think? no 29 cause i gave up and left 2oz untrimmed for butter....
> 
> fuck 80oz on ya own thats just harsh lol
> 
> that took me 16hrs but i was on stimulants lol so probably 24hrs without....


fuckin chocolate and larger does the trick bro lol just!! nearly trimmed my fingers a few times


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol sounds like you got a field full mate.......


i ve a field of popcorn alone lol joking aside it ll fill a black bag once dryed


----------



## Airwave (Mar 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have ya seen em being used on youtube n that dont half chop up alot of ya bud end up with a serious amount of trim lol
> 
> there was a good 1 on riu from america they busted a huge grow op and the guys were getting mexicans n blindfolding em taking em to a location for the trim thats what ya need m8 lolol


I think the bud it cuts is the really small stuff. So small that when it dries it isn't worth anything anyway, so I'm not worried about that.
We cut so much I was thinking of making some nice hashish to sell, but I don't think I'd be able to get rid of it because everybody smokes bud. And if I did get rid of it, it wouldn't be for a price high enough to make it worth my while.

I actually considered doing the whole immigrant thing but decided against it because it would bring too much attention. Picture a car load of illegals all pulling up outside a house in a residential street and then walking into that house. The neighbours would have a field day.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 3 to cut 80 oz lol it makes me cringe just thinking of wot i ve just done was they fulldays bro? lollipopping is the way forward mate cuts out most of the shit popcorn buds and concentrates puttin the weight on top


I've made a mistake there. The weight was 80 oz DRY. So actually the weight when trimming would have been, what, 160? 240?

Day 1. 10.00 - 17.00
Day 2. 10.00 - 18.00
Day 3. 10.00 - 17.00


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I think the bud it cuts is the really small stuff. So small that when it dries it isn't worth anything anyway, so I'm not worried about that.
> We cut so much I was thinking of making some nice hashish to sell, but I don't think I'd be able to get rid of it because everybody smokes bud. And if I did get rid of it, it wouldn't be for a price high enough to make it worth my while.
> 
> I actually considered doing the whole immigrant thing but decided against it because it would bring too much attention. Picture a car load of illegals all pulling up outside a house in a residential street and then walking into that house. The neighbours would have a field day.


people in the uk have 4gotten what good solid is after all these yrs of soapbar............

ive only seen them machines used online so carnt really say what they are like just looked like it took alot off prob not like ya say or people wouldnt use em.

yeah i was joking bout the imigrant fingy ya nutter lol but it was on riu but certainly werent no residential address lmao was a huge mansion type house in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've made a mistake there. The weight was 80 oz DRY. So actually the weight when trimming would have been, what, 160? 240?
> 
> Day 1. 10.00 - 17.00
> Day 2. 10.00 - 18.00
> Day 3. 10.00 - 17.00


aint it bout 80% lost weight in drying? im shit at maths lol

cheddar is talking dry weight also ina previous post he said he got 72 dry from 20 so is finking about 80 from the 22.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

[QUOTE=sambo020482;5443648]aint it bout 80% lost weight in drying? im shit at maths lol

cheddar is talking dry weight also ina previous post he said he got 72 dry from 20 so is finking about 80 from the 22.[/QUOTE]correct bro 80 oz dry after 75 to 80% weight loss a few pictures for yas bro !!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 13, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 1492172View attachment 1492171View attachment 1492170View attachment 1492169View attachment 1492168View attachment 1492167View attachment 1492166[QUOTEView attachment 1492165=sambo020482;5443648]aint it bout 80% lost weight in drying? im shit at maths lol
> 
> cheddar is talking dry weight also ina previous post he said View attachment 1492164he got 72 dry from 20 so is finking about 80 from the 22.


correct bro 80 oz dry after 75 to 80% weight loss a few pictures for yas bro !!View attachment 1492163[/QUOTE]

Thats a decent harvest there bro , looks like you need a drying rack for them smaller buds.
I cant remember so i'll ask whats your setup ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning all, hope everyone is well this fine Monday morning. Didn't get out of bed all day yesterday. Cheddar m8, what you plan to do with your spare £10k or so. (under the bed with it) lol. Think Ive got about 3-4 weeks till Ive got sore thumbs and fingers. I'm getting a new setup, so my old tent I'm going to transform into a dry chamber


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 14, 2011)

asap said:


> Airwave thats a right tool and the pro version is a tasty bit of kit at 6 grand!! I have no idea how it works without destroying any of the bud itself


the air pressure of the blades spinning sucks the leaves through the grill which are then cut by the spinning blades


----------



## chickenleg (Mar 14, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I think the bud it cuts is the really small stuff. So small that when it dries it isn't worth anything anyway, so I'm not worried about that.
> We cut so much I was thinking of making some nice hashish to sell, but I don't think I'd be able to get rid of it because everybody smokes bud. And if I did get rid of it, it wouldn't be for a price high enough to make it worth my while.


 I doubt it would be worth making hashish, I don't know anyone that buys it anymore with so much bud going around.


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 14, 2011)

I need a chadda cut west mids,message me if you can help 1 rooted or 2-3 un.ASAP I dont want to do seed or any thin else.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

what size inline fans are you chaps using for what size lights.....im using a low powered 5 inch and hi power 4 inch with a 600 lumatek, prob over the top , want to just buy 1 to do the job..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what size inline fans are you chaps using for what size lights.....im using a low powered 5 inch and hi power 4 inch with a 600 lumatek, prob over the top , want to just buy 1 to do the job..............


Just ordered my new system. 16 pot wilma dripper. My tent is 1.5x1.5x1.6 and have got an inline fan which is 150mm RVK A1 Fan, says it does 420m cubed per hour. Got 2x600w hps dual spec. Just ordered 20 fem seed of Big Devil auto. Looking for 40oz min


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered my new system. 16 pot wilma dripper. My tent is 1.5x1.5x1.6 and have got an inline fan which is 150mm RVK A1 Fan, says it does 420m cubed per hour. Got 2x600w hps dual spec. Just ordered 20 fem seed of Big Devil auto. Looking for 40oz min


40 oz dry? i think ive got to much then im pulling 580m per hour with 1 600watt, maybe i lose a fan lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah dry m8. Hoping for 2.5 per plant(fingers crossed). Should do with 2x600w. My grow area is quite chilly tho del so temps not a problem. Don't think there would be any problem with to much intake. lol Prob less noise though. lol

Never grown auto's. Is that too much to expect


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah reckon you just might pull that off mate, yeah its the noise im thinking of, mind you 3 inline and 2 fans and i still sleep through it, might miss the noise and get insomnia lol.started a thread now the 12-12 from seed thread, drop in sometime and have a cuppa n a smoke...........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 14, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> correct bro 80 oz dry after 75 to 80% weight loss a few pictures for yas bro !!View attachment 1492163


Thats a decent harvest there bro , looks like you need a drying rack for them smaller buds.
I cant remember so i'll ask whats your setup ?[/QUOTE]4 600s hps but a bulb blew out on the last 2 weeks but by then i think most of the bud had gained its weight so in all it had 4 600 hps for 3 weeks but 3 for the rest lol yes bro was looking at the drying racks the other day but thought fuck it i like to see wots there lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is well this fine Monday morning. Didn't get out of bed all day yesterday. Cheddar m8, what you plan to do with your spare £10k or so. (under the bed with it) lol. Think Ive got about 3-4 weeks till Ive got sore thumbs and fingers. I'm getting a new setup, so my old tent I'm going to transform into a dry chamber


most will be put awy 4 a rainy day bro in my line of work you neva know wots round the corner!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> most will be put awy 4 a rainy day bro in my line of work you neva know wots round the corner!!


cant tell you whats round the corner but i bet theres a paki shop on the corner


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

12/12 from seed, I was thinking about that myself but decided on the auto's. I'll pop in and check it out. Cup of tea and lots of Caramel Logs. Mmmmmmm


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys hows it goin!?!

Lookin good cheddar mate!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 14, 2011)

hello fellas.sorry to interupt. lil question 4u all. how safe to use is a 150w hps unit? do they give off enough heat to get chopprs seeing them. was hoping 150w with son t bulb would b small enough not to get noticed. i hear th son t dont give off alot off heat any info or feed back a help thanks. also could a 150w hps flower 4 good sized girls?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

Here del boy thought i chuck a link up for your thread seen as you didnt put 1 in your post you lazy sod!!!

The 12-12 from seed thread


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> hello fellas.sorry to interupt. lil question 4u all. how safe to use is a 150w hps unit? do they give off enough heat to get chopprs seeing them. was hoping 150w with son t bulb would b small enough not to get noticed. i hear th son t dont give off alot off heat any info or feed back a help thanks. also could a 150w hps flower 4 good sized girls?



It doesnt really go on the size of the light mate, say your grow room is at 25C and so is the rest of your house it aint gunna show up or say you got the lights on at night and your house is like 10-15c its gunna stand out like a sore thumb, with the warmer weather on its way if you run your light in day and keep them down to 24-26 shouldnt stand out to much you get me!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2011)

It takes a HELL of a lot of power and heat signuateure for the police to obtain a warrant wihtout further evidence, and then normally they're still told to find further evidence due to rather good defense lawyers these days. 

For example i have a 600w in my cab, if the police tried to obtain a warrant due to the heat, well they'd get told to fuck off, not least because well, theyt have nothing on me other than 1000 potential legal reasons and 1 potentially illegal reason, judges can be cocks, but they have to protect their jobs as well.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

ttt is right mate say if you got like 2 rooms of your house full of plants with several 600w the pigs are gunna have a good case against you cos what could it be!?! but if all you've got is a little tent it could be 1000's a stuff like ttt said, so aslong as your not some on top dodgy fuck lol you should be good mate


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 14, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> hello fellas.sorry to interupt. lil question 4u all. how safe to use is a 150w hps unit? do they give off enough heat to get chopprs seeing them. was hoping 150w with son t bulb would b small enough not to get noticed. i hear th son t dont give off alot off heat any info or feed back a help thanks. also could a 150w hps flower 4 good sized girls?


read this...

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=254685

with public spending cuts and the cost of fuel and limited resources - they are not just flying around looking for grow houses...


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ttt is right mate say if you got like 2 rooms of your house full of plants with several 600w the pigs are gunna have a good case against you cos what could it be!?! but if all you've got is a little tent it could be 1000's a stuff like ttt said, so aslong as your not some on top dodgy fuck lol you should be good mate


No, i mean if you have a room full of plants and a couple of 600w hps's, the pigs have FUCK ALL on you, nothing that would obtain a warrant wihtout other indications of growing. There are just too amny legal explkanations for it to be worth the time, cost and potential lawsuit, because you can mark my words i would be suidng them for emtnal trauma if they broke down my door for no reason. And they would have to pay out through the tooth. Just a police dog bite apparently ends up costing them upto £100,000. They simply cnanot afford to cock up. Their cameras see pretty much everything, but as was showen the other day with the lawyers garage, they won't get a warrant because they know they can't, so it seems they are trying to simply talk their way in. At the time, i was running a 400w hps, pretty much a foot from the roofing tiles, no insulation or anything, while i was growing like this, which i still do, just 600w now, i sat down with a spliff and watched a television programme that was showing a police FLIR camera on my house... i soon wised up and lost all my paranoia. All i ever say to growers now is know your rights, the police wil do all they can to convince you you don't know them, but if you do, you can just tell them to get the fuck off your property before you call the police and your lawyer. Allways make a note of taking police ID numbers with cameras and let them know you've got it.

Personally, i can't quite see how it would be possible for me to be caught or searched by the police unless i were to openly state "i grow pot and i live here!".

Remember, if they're knocking on the door, they don't have a warrant so ignore them 

This stuff get's me all excieted and energetci, love it, actually gonna be calling the police within the next 15 days to request a series of arrests depending on the information i recieve, it could all get very very interesting for me  treason can be a motherfucker to be convicted of, especially by your neighbour


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it when ttt goes on one. Ive got new pics guys. This will be week 7 on wed. Think they r ready to swell. Can u use treacle in hydro


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt did u say treason


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha, i simply lock into things, the number of times i've made up a cup of tea and forgotten about it for 20 minutes while i thrash out an email to someone or other.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Here del boy thought i chuck a link up for your thread seen as you didnt put 1 in your post you lazy sod!!!
> 
> The 12-12 from seed thread


hmmm link...not sure how to do it mate, took me months to find the tab to start the thread


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> hello fellas.sorry to interupt. lil question 4u all. how safe to use is a 150w hps unit? do they give off enough heat to get chopprs seeing them. was hoping 150w with son t bulb would b small enough not to get noticed. i hear th son t dont give off alot off heat any info or feed back a help thanks. also could a 150w hps flower 4 good sized girls?


you would have to heat up the walls for them to see you, if they could see that easy we would all have been raided by now.....


----------



## daturajim (Mar 14, 2011)

i get 3.5g for 25 pounds. i kinda resent paying 25 pounds, but it seems the going rate these days. i bought an oz of a friend, turned out to be about 35g, and for 140 pounds(something called killer skunk, very dry, big buds, not very twiggy), so thumbs up there! . Why on earth has it gone up? i find if your buying of people younger than 30, they charge an arm and a leg,( I blame the chavs, the all want to be gangsters and hustlers..or something? what ever happened to the brotherhood of eternal love?!)..20 for 1'5-2grams or something. Greedy. If they are older than thirty, the price and deal seems more reasonable( a generationsl shift in attitudes?). this may be a sweeping statement! i spend much time in east sussex/brighton/london.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

Im sick of the talk of prices. Sell and pay whatever u want. Anyway can u put treacle in dwc


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2011)

daturajim said:


> i get 3.5g for 25 pounds. i kinda resent paying 25 pounds, but it seems the going rate these days. i bought an oz of a friend, turned out to be about 35g, and for 140 pounds(something called killer skunk, very dry, big buds, not very twiggy), so thumbs up there! . Why on earth has it gone up? i find if your buying of people younger than 30, they charge an arm and a leg,( I blame the chavs, the all want to be gangsters and hustlers..or something? what ever happened to the brotherhood of eternal love?!)..20 for 1'5-2grams or something. Greedy. If they are older than thirty, the price and deal seems more reasonable( a generationsl shift in attitudes?). this may be a sweeping statement! i spend much time in east sussex/brighton/london.


Man, i have to really persuade myself to buy green, even when i get offered strains with names for 3.5g £25 deals. I've smoked myself silly for so long for pretty much free, that it is just shocking what you get for your money. I cannot give someone £10 of my money, 2 hours work almost, for 2 joits, wtf! Grow and smoke from morning till dusk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sick of the talk of prices. Sell and pay whatever u want. Anyway can u put treacle in dwc


 i wouldnt advise using treacle in anything other than a soil setup as it will cause foaming and other problems with hydro setups. but it works well in soil setups just 1 tspoon per litre of water add to warm water and allow to cool before feeding to plants. hope this helps dude.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It takes a HELL of a lot of power and heat signuateure for the police to obtain a warrant wihtout further evidence, and then normally they're still told to find further evidence due to rather good defense lawyers these days.
> 
> For example i have a 600w in my cab, if the police tried to obtain a warrant due to the heat, well they'd get told to fuck off, not least because well, theyt have nothing on me other than 1000 potential legal reasons and 1 potentially illegal reason, judges can be cocks, but they have to protect their jobs as well.


Its my understanding from what ive read that search warrants are handed out willy nilly these days, its far to easy for plod to obtain a warrant all they need is the slightest hint that your growing and your doors coming off. I used to hang out on another forum its mainly brits on there and they have a good legal section some of the reasons these boys got raided is unbelievable for example one guy got done because plod spotted roach ends in his front garden, most got raided because someone rang plod and said so and so is growing and some got done for heat sigs. Theres also plenty in the papers where plod have raided houses and fucked up and theres no grow the reason they were raided was funny heat sigs. Search warrants are ten a penny and easy for plod to get allthough with the cut backs these days they may only act on good intel however i wouldnt put money on it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 14, 2011)

Back to the treason. The only crime still punishable by death. Indulge me ttt if u may


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its my understanding from what ive read that search warrants are handed out willy nilly these days, its far to easy for plod to obtain a warrant all they need is the slightest hint that your growing and your doors coming off. I used to hang out on another forum its mainly brits on there and they have a good legal section some of the reasons these boys got raided is unbelievable for example one guy got done because plod spotted roach ends in his front garden, most got raided because someone rang plod and said so and so is growing and some got done for heat sigs. Theres also plenty in the papers where plod have raided houses and fucked up and theres no grow the reason they were raided was funny heat sigs. Search warrants are ten a penny and easy for plod to get allthough with the cut backs these days they may only act on good intel however i wouldnt put money on it.


If a search warrant was issued because my neighbours took phoot's of the 100 roach ends outside my window, then regardless of finds, the warrant would be overturned by myself or a layer as fast as that once in court. It legally just canont be done. Roach ends can only indicate personal consumption and posession, and wihthout analysis and long term analysis at that, they could in no way prove that it was of a quanity of such that a warrant would be appropriate. You really do have a good bit of legal protection against police searches. It doesn't matter what they find if you simply invalidate the warrant in court as you are perfectly capable of doing, unless the warrant was issued for what could only be expected as a pot bust. 

As i say though, their cameras appear to be REALLY good, so don't underestimate what they can read, just don't give them any other reasons to read any more into it.

As to the treason, i'm still working on proving it is, although it seems fairly certain, but i can't really go into it as the whole thing rests on the continued negligence and the fact that they don't know about it. Because of me stopping certain people with my tape recorder and asking certain questions, i overheard other certain people talking about the issue i had raised, so i don't want them acting on it in the style of "we noticed a horrible horrible mistake and rectified it immediately" before i can get them for the engligence of the thing which leads tothe potential treason  

Once i learn where it is going i'll explain in full, but i'll say this, i'm aiming for treason, from the most insignificant pointless reason. If i said the two words, treason and X side by side, you'd laugh, but that is the fucking hilareous irony, something so fucking daft, could result in something so fucking big and scary and whoooooooops, hosuldn't have understimated the reprecusiions of that idea


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting TTT thanks for the insight, i will have to do a bit of research on these warrants just so i know should it ever come on top, hopefully it will never happen.


----------



## Griffta (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting reading the posts on heat sigs, I tend to agree with the bloke on 420 about the huge cutbacks the rozz have had to make and using the occasional raid to scare growers by making sure it hits the media. Obviously i'm gonna be as cautious as possible but reading TTTs posts is also very reassuring 

I'm just scraping around for the last bits of bud off a twig that was an oz a coupla weeks ago. figured i deserve to finish it off now as my light finally arrived today  spent most of this evening putting up the dr120 tent thats been sat, boxed up & gathering dust in the corner of my room for the last 3/4 weeks. Fuck me its big!! Too big to be honest but I always intended on expanding my grow once the cash has built up a bit, so Im not that arsed. 
Really wanna just get going now but I have to wait till friday before I can order some seeds (and some EZI-roll things to attach my light to the tent... and a little fan to put in there). think i'm gonna go with northern lights for my 1st grow as Im a bit worried about the smell creeping out my flat. Anyways hello everyone! felt like I should post as my shit is finally starting to come together.
Exciting times for me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

i no what your sayin ttt but where i live everybodys at it, growin and every fuckers a dodgy twat or drugy, piss head or nutter cos no 1 else wants to live round here mate lol..........the choppers above my estate 2-4 days a week, a lot of people get raided all the time every other day(not just for growin) most of them are idiots, sellin havin drug dealers in the house and stuff so no wonder with them but a lot of the sensible guys the 1's i no dont tell a soul and are clean as fuck! and a lot of them swear the only way they could of been found out is from the chopper so who no's im no expert and no fuck all about it realy im just carefull myself thats all bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 15, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Interesting reading the posts on heat sigs, I tend to agree with the bloke on 420 about the huge cutbacks the rozz have had to make and using the occasional raid to scare growers by making sure it hits the media. Obviously i'm gonna be as cautious as possible but reading TTTs posts is also very reassuring
> 
> I'm just scraping around for the last bits of bud off a twig that was an oz a coupla weeks ago. figured i deserve to finish it off now as my light finally arrived today  spent most of this evening putting up the dr120 tent thats been sat, boxed up & gathering dust in the corner of my room for the last 3/4 weeks. Fuck me its big!! Too big to be honest but I always intended on expanding my grow once the cash has built up a bit, so Im not that arsed.
> Really wanna just get going now but I have to wait till friday before I can order some seeds (and some EZI-roll things to attach my light to the tent... and a little fan to put in there). think i'm gonna go with northern lights for my 1st grow as Im a bit worried about the smell creeping out my flat. Anyways hello everyone! felt like I should post as my shit is finally starting to come together.
> Exciting times for me


From what ive heard m8, NL aint too smelly. Im in a flat to and i must admit the 7 days drying and the week before does stink but buy other flowers like lillys and them glade plugin things, the cinnamon one is good. Thats what i do and they hide the smell a little, well enough to put people off the sent. Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Back to the treason. The only crime still punishable by death. Indulge me ttt if u may


death as a punishment for treason was removed in 1990, its now (up to) life imprisonment


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 15, 2011)

cool thank you all. will use a tent and not set up to close to walls. would like to do it hydroponics but cash flo problems so soil it is. wots the best nutes for soil? 140 an oz to 150. always couple g's light. normally good dry clean bud but bit i got yesterday made my throat swell up and sore. must bin sprayed. bit pi#*ed off as i hate funding wanna b gansters who distroy a great plant.n money is the route off all evils. Long time ago i was one off these little turds u talk about, i used buy big and supply few towns local.had to stop as family reasons and fact weed is getting worse. but i have never ripped ooff people nor sprayed weed. i no strains getting stronger but hard to find a straight forward supply. ive even bin robbed at knife point trying to make a new contact and im a handy chap with a crazy temper fact is nowadays nobody safe as the new batch off sellers have no morals nor heart. ferrel gangs and dealers wanna rob you by sell damp or contaminated or just straight forward rob you. i hear led grow lamps mayb the way to avoid police detection. no heat and the new generation r getting alright results. so how manly girls could a 150watt hps grow in flower.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> cool thank you all. will use a tent and not set up to close to walls. would like to do it hydroponics but cash flo problems so soil it is. wots the best nutes for soil? 140 an oz to 150. always couple g's light. normally good dry clean bud but bit i got yesterday made my throat swell up and sore. must bin sprayed. bit pi#*ed off as i hate funding wanna b gansters who distroy a great plant.n money is the route off all evils. Long time ago i was one off these little turds u talk about, i used buy big and supply few towns local.had to stop as family reasons and fact weed is getting worse. but i have never ripped ooff people nor sprayed weed. i no strains getting stronger but hard to find a straight forward supply. ive even bin robbed at knife point trying to make a new contact and im a handy chap with a crazy temper fact is nowadays nobody safe as the new batch off sellers have no morals nor heart. ferrel gangs and dealers wanna rob you by sell damp or contaminated or just straight forward rob you. i hear led grow lamps mayb the way to avoid police detection. no heat and the new generation r getting alright results. so how manly girls could a 150watt hps grow in flower.


what about coco?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what about coco?


i have bin thinking coca with bit perlite is it? but unsure the cheapest and best nutes for coca and soil. reading some threads i see some people use mixes with loads diffent expensive nutes and plant health products. thats wen i get confused? to much choice. i just want cheap and easy. mayb one for veg and a complete one for flower. again im new to this growing game but wen i look online at nutes and the many different sorts i just dont no where to start. i hear the flora series r good?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

coco on its own, hesi tnt for veg and bloom for flower with pk chucked in when flowering, or canna part a and b plus pk from when flowering.......simple


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> coco on its own, hesi tnt for veg and bloom for flower with pk chucked in when flowering, or canna part a and b plus pk from when flowering.......simple


cool i just heard the perlite is good for oxygen. wot is pk? SORRY i no must b annoying to explain basics. cheers.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> cool i just heard the perlite is good for oxygen. wot is pk? SORRY i no must b annoying to explain basics. cheers.


yeah some people use perlite, havent bothered myself and had no problems yet, pk 13/14 or hammer head 8-4, its a boost of p and k to fatten up your buds, just extra nutes mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks chap. will order them this week. trying to germ the seeds at min so b good few weeks before need them. do you ever give seedlings any nutes as i see there a nute designed for early growth. or is this not overly needed? think its a clone / seedling nute? could b wrong tho


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

you can buy special nutes but i soak coco in 1/4 strength normal nutes, been using hesi tnt veg nutes


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 15, 2011)

*Damn mites*..
I just got some fresh cutts off a mate, i noticed theyve got mites all over them , I ve put them in my fridge till im ready to use them later in the week. The question is will the cold kill the mites or just slow them down? And can you feeze cutts? if so for how long? how do you defrost them?

Any help lads..


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> *Damn mites*..
> I just got some fresh cutts off a mate, i noticed theyve got mites all over them , I ve put them in my fridge till im ready to use them later in the week. The question is will the cold kill the mites or just slow them down? And can you feeze cutts? if so for how long? how do you defrost them?
> 
> Any help lads..


dont think cold will kill mate, cant you dip them in some bug killer


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright lads, if any of you want a wicked read, check out this in depth £100 million diamond heist story. It's like the italian job in real life, straight from the mouth of the mastermind behind it all. It's fairly lengthy though so you may want to get a joint and a bevvy to get through it haha. 

http://www.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/17-04/ff_diamonds?currentPage=all


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics guys

View attachment 1495467View attachment 1495468View attachment 1495469View attachment 1495470View attachment 1495471View attachment 1495472


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 15, 2011)

Lookin good billy boy nice work bro!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good billy, nice healthy roots there mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Alright lads, if any of you want a wicked read, check out this in depth £100 million diamond heist story. It's like the italian job in real life, straight from the mouth of the mastermind behind it all. It's fairly lengthy though so you may want to get a joint and a bevvy to get through it haha.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/17-04/ff_diamonds?currentPage=all


yeh good read.if you liked that m8 you wanna read bout the53 million cash robbery in kent 2006.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking good billy, nice healthy roots there mate


Cheers m8. Dwc, roots love it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cheers m8. Dwc, roots love it


I know fella, done a couple of grows in DWC few years ago explosive growth but i found changing res buckets abit of a pain, had 6 buckets and my back couldnt handle it what with 2 dodgy discs in my lower back, ive been an NFT guy for years but like to try all hydro methods. I dont have the room now and im growing in cabinets but atleast im still growing lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh good read.if you liked that m8 you wanna read bout the53 million cash robbery in kent 2006.


Lol, already read it. Just wasn't as in depth as that one so didn't post it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

morning all

thought i just bump the thread dont like seeing it on page 6 n whatnot lol

was pretty mangled last night on the vodka n critical mass then me pal popd round n i like a twat i got on the white with him just carnt say no if its free lol feeling abit rough this morning lol nothing that bacon,mushroom,cheese roll n a cup of tea wont sort out lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 16, 2011)

easy all. quick newbie question for you. i got seeds in cup of water. now two hav popped and got big white root coming out that i noticed this morning. now if i keep thse popped seds in cup of water till i can get down to the shop and buy coco tonight could the seeds drown? or should i put them in soil as got loads in shed for now and then just repot them wen i get the coco or would these things stress the girls to much. any help or ideas wood b great. even if its telling me im talking rubbish.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

pot them quick


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> thought i just bump the thread dont like seeing it on page 6 n whatnot lol
> 
> was pretty mangled last night on the vodka n critical mass then me pal popd round n i like a twat i got on the white with him just carnt say no if its free lol feeling abit rough this morning lol nothing that bacon,mushroom,cheese roll n a cup of tea wont sort out lol


Interesting combination of grub there sambo. That could go either way. lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Interesting combination of grub there sambo. That could go either way. lol


it went down a treat m8 feeling much better now lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> it went down a treat m8 feeling much better now lol


I'm getting a new setup for 16 plants and trying to squeeze in another crop before 29th May. I'm torn between getting Big Devil Auto's or going 12/12 from seed. Del is offline, who I'm sure would advise me on the best 12/12, u got any ideas


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm getting a new setup for 16 plants and trying to squeeze in another crop before 29th May. I'm torn between getting Big Devil Auto's or going 12/12 from seed. Del is offline, who I'm sure would advise me on the best 12/12, u got any ideas


why the 12/12 or autos why not a good yielding quick finishing strain with a very short veg, will be quicker than the straight to 12/12 and should yield more the autos im not the biggest fan really you really gotta be fucking around with a plants genetics to make it do that lol although they do seem to be getting better.

have you seen the sage hydro grow with no veg time on youtube?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> pot them quick


thanks again man. two more quick questions before i leave you pros to it. now wen seeds in soil should i put under lights straight away or should i leave in warm dark place till shoots through soil and then put under the lights. 2 i have found a tomato nute in shed its n 4.0 p2.0 k 6.6 also says has magnesium. now wood this help my girls grow in any way? i am ordering all the nutes you suggested yesterday but wood this help till i get them in? as its just laying about and going to waste. also anybody here got good results with any natural nutes i.e tea? hear rabbit poo brewed up ment b magic for them but then i might just bin having the micky took wen told this?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> why the 12/12 or autos why not a good yielding quick finishing strain with a very short veg, will be quicker than the straight to 12/12 and should yield more the autos im not the biggest fan really you really gotta be fucking around with a plants genetics to make it do that lol although they do seem to be getting better.
> 
> have you seen the sage hydro grow with no veg time on youtube?


Go on holiday m8 on the 29th May and want to get one in before I go. Found 2 strain that could be good for 12/12 - AK48 or Green Poison


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> thanks again man. two more quick questions before i leave you pros to it. now wen seeds in soil should i put under lights straight away or should i leave in warm dark place till shoots through soil and then put under the lights. 2 i have found a tomato nute in shed its n 4.0 p2.0 k 6.6 also says has magnesium. now wood this help my girls grow in any way? i am ordering all the nutes you suggested yesterday but wood this help till i get them in? as uits just laying about and going to waste. also anybody here got good results with ant natural nutes i.e tee? hear rabbit poo brewed up ment b magic for them but then i might just bin having the micky took wen told this?


dont give ya seedlings NO nutes yet m8 you would probably kill seedlings with that if ya talking bout giving that nute to more mature plants than prob wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Go on holiday m8 on the 29th May and want to get one in before I go. Found 2 strain that could be good for 12/12 - AK48 or Green Poison


why carnt ya buy 16clones of some1 n your already ahead of yaself compared to any seeds???

but if ya decieded on 12/12 or autos i would go for a good auto as the 12/12 from seed can be hit n miss strain wise some dont like it and plus your av to wait wks for it to even bud then the bud time aswel, will be longer than autos n prob yield less compared to some of these big autos they got now.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Morning All


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> morning all
> 
> thought i just bump the thread dont like seeing it on page 6 n whatnot lol
> 
> was pretty mangled last night on the vodka n critical mass then me pal popd round n i like a twat i got on the white with him just carnt say no if its free lol feeling abit rough this morning lol nothing that bacon,mushroom,cheese roll n a cup of tea wont sort out lol


geez careful the white in this country. 5 -15 pr cent is a good amount nowadays of th so called white being wot it should b. rest is worming tablets glucose hayfever treatment, teething powder and many more harmfull things. i have a colourfull past and bin involved in all sorts of silly stuff in my youth and with wot i have seen supplers doing with white i wouldnt even consider taking unless in holand or columbia. not sayin good batchs dont come by but few and far. you really gotta no well who you getting that off. had a mate who died 2 year ago only 26 with a new born kid. he had given up the drugs and went out and had couple lines, next day in hospital, day after he was gone. he had a unknown heart defect also and the white pushed him over the edge. they reckon had speed in it also. sorry put a head f**k on you just concern fella.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> Morning All


alrite how ya been m8?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm getting a new setup for 16 plants and trying to squeeze in another crop before 29th May. I'm torn between getting Big Devil Auto's or going 12/12 from seed. Del is offline, who I'm sure would advise me on the best 12/12, u got any ideas


northern lights start flowering at around 2 1/2 weeks mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont give ya seedlings NO nutes yet m8 you would probably kill seedlings with that if ya talking bout giving that nute to more mature plants than prob wouldnt be a problem.


thanks. so as my seeds just popped and in soil can they go under lights now or keep warm and dark till shoots through soil? thn under lights.


----------



## Mogwai5 (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite how ya been m8?


good mate ta, life's been a bit hectic but good  About another month to go on them plants of mine, looking nice and frosty now mind 

How's tricks? Must go to work in a bit


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

25 squid for 5 x 5 kg bales delivered


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> why carnt ya buy 16clones of some1 n your already ahead of yaself compared to any seeds???
> 
> but if ya decieded on 12/12 or autos i would go for a good auto as the 12/12 from seed can be hit n miss strain wise some dont like it and plus your av to wait wks for it to even bud then the bud time aswel, will be longer than autos n prob yield less compared to some of these big autos they got now.


Aaaarggggghhhhh! I used to be indecisive but I'm not sure anymore. lol Canny get clones sambo, don't know anyone who does it. Big Devil autos it is then. I think. lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> geez careful the white in this country. 5 -15 pr cent is a good amount nowadays of th so called white being wot it should b. rest is worming tablets glucose hayfever treatment, teething powder and many more harmfull things. i have a colourfull past and bin involved in all sorts of silly stuff in my youth and with wot i have seen supplers doing with white i wouldnt even consider taking unless in holand or columbia. not sayin good batchs dont come by but few and far. you really gotta no well who you getting that off. had a mate who died 2 year ago only 26 with a new born kid. he had given up the drugs and went out and had couple lines, next day in hospital, day after he was gone. he had a unknown heart defect also and the white pushed him over the edge. they reckon had speed in it also. sorry put a head f**k on you just concern fella.


its cool m8 i totally understand what ya saying and its also true but i was pissed and it was free lol

ive travelled a fair bit have lived in the caribean (carnt spell it tho lol) and also south africa so i no what good white is lol not that i wana cause been there done that and it got me into alot of bad bad places.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mogwai5 said:


> good mate ta, life's been a bit hectic but good  About another month to go on them plants of mine, looking nice and frosty now mind
> 
> How's tricks? Must go to work in a bit


yeah all good m8 got abit hammered last night so feeling it today, flipped me plants on monday so let the stink begin lol got enough filters tho got a 6'' and 4'' for 3 big plants overkill i no lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> thanks. so as my seeds just popped and in soil can they go under lights now or keep warm and dark till shoots through soil? thn under lights.


i will germ the seed just ina cup of water once its crackd i will pop it into a root riot cube then put it in a propergator which has a light over until i get a tap root then il get it out the propergator n potted up so it hardens, so yeah m8 get em under some kinda light


----------



## Mogwai5 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol go sambo go, been getting hammered wayyy too much recently, 3 nosebleeds last week :/ Only a week-end away with 14 mates this w/end and then some time off for good behaviour I think  tell ya what I never bothered with the inline in the end! 

Kept waiting for the smell to get bad before getting one but the cupboard the tent is in has been draught excluded (black rubber/foam tape all round and the door to the bedroom the cupboard is in has also been treated (white rubber tape shaped like a letter B, the stuff that compresses when the door closes against it. Whilst the room itself stinks a bit no smell is getting out into anywhere else and temps have been spot on so all in all pretty good


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 25 squid for 5 x 5 kg bales delivered


soapbar just gets cheaper n cheaper lol


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm probably being daft but I'm gonna call bot on B.I.G


Yes guys, a bot as in robot? Shit I must be some seriously sophisticated robot either that or you guys are smoking some serious shit lol, hopefully the latter!
Basically, just need to get back in touch with nature, I miss getting all green fingered up.

So, have been smoking some pretty ski amnesia haze, uk style obviously, none of that fake dried out Dutch.
In fact was very disappointed with my last trip to the dam, I used to have a saying that the Dutch knew how to cure properly and that coffeeshop cured quality was hard to get here but now I would go as far to sAy that if a grow has been done properly inwould prefer tonsmoke the same genetics but from a friend who knows what they are doing.
Even the fresh oz bags in damn, the first couple grams not bad(still too dry) the rest just rubbish really, gets yo blipped etc but the taste ain't there and can be a bit harsh too on throat, whereas something a tad fresher is always nicer.
This amnesia is done to perfection as is dry, fluffy but sticky in middle, burns so thick and heavy and is almost too tasty as it burns it has so mug depth and flavour to smoke, it burns so slow and each taste upto roach just tastes so floral and quite posh tasting, especially compared to mynopposite favourite cheese.
Any decent growers looking to make friends? Need any advice on genetics? I'm quite picky and my one liner is....if your gna grow something grow the best genetics out there! DNA genetics does the damage for a few good reasons.

Cool dudes


----------



## new guy25 (Mar 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. quick newbie question for you. i got seeds in cup of water. now two hav popped and got big white root coming out that i noticed this morning. now if i keep thse popped seds in cup of water till i can get down to the shop and buy coco tonight could the seeds drown? or should i put them in soil as got loads in shed for now and then just repot them wen i get the coco or would these things stress the girls to much. any help or ideas wood b great. even if its telling me im talking rubbish.





mad dog bark said:


> thanks again man. two more quick questions before i leave you pros to it. now wen seeds in soil should i put under lights straight away or should i leave in warm dark place till shoots through soil and then put under the lights. 2 i have found a tomato nute in shed its n 4.0 p2.0 k 6.6 also says has magnesium. now wood this help my girls grow in any way? i am ordering all the nutes you suggested yesterday but wood this help till i get them in? as uits just laying about and going to waste. also anybody here got good results with ant natural nutes i.e tee? hear rabbit poo brewed up ment b magic for them but then i might just bin having the micky took wen told this?


If your looking for cheap nutes try Baby Bio to veg them. Tomato food should be alright for flowering but depends how old it is though. and as for natural nutes seaweed extract worked great for me. Now days I use Cannas terra flores- big bud - overdrive and <CANNA RHIZOTONIC> the last one is shit hot best thing I ever got. and also grow in batmix special from home and garden.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Del, I looked at the Northern Lights and I can get 16 femzd seeds for £108.97. I'm doing hydro dripper system under 2x600w lights. What kind of yield can I expect per plant(average) and in your opinion will I finish before 29th of May. Cheers


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Del, I looked at the Northern Lights and I can get 16 femzd seeds for £108.97. I'm doing hydro dripper system under 2x600w lights. What kind of yield can I expect per plant(average) and in your opinion will I finish before 29th of May. Cheers


thats expensive mate, london seeds do them cheaper, weight is always hard, id be hoping forv to guess but id say 11 weeks to finish and im sure you will yield more than autos, i would be def expecting upwards of 1 1/2 plus dry each mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

i have no experience with either autos or 12/12 to seed but you will find a few of the autos now are yielding more than that, only from what ive seen read on here.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats expensive mate, london seeds do them cheaper, weight is always hard, id be hoping forv to guess but id say 11 weeks to finish and im sure you will yield more than autos, i would be def expecting upwards of 1 1/2 plus dry each mate


11 weeks, even in hydro?


----------



## allywado (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Del, I looked at the Northern Lights and I can get 16 femzd seeds for £108.97. I'm doing hydro dripper system under 2x600w lights. What kind of yield can I expect per plant(average) and in your opinion will I finish before 29th of May. Cheers


What breeder does the northern your after bill? Doggies nuts do one, obv a bit steep though, £140 for 10 fem :O


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 11 weeks, even in hydro?


im only guessing mate, 2-3 weeks to start flowering then 8 to finish, maybe cut light hours towards end to speed things by a week or so.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Del could you pls post a link to that London company pls


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

london seeds do nirvana for around 50 for 10 fems, do packs of 5s too, next day delivery


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Del could you pls post a link to that London company pls


hmm post a link lol? just google london cannabis seeds and should come up mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

if ya really cutting it fine with time theres a good nute called ripen that will cut time of ya 12/12 if need be.


----------



## allywado (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-northern-light-feminized/prod_941.html 

wee bit cheaper again bill


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

www.londonseedcentre.co.uk


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 16, 2011)

so who has the killer manilla, what grows are on, who atbthe top ofthere game here?
I think I hit this forum a but late, as the saying goes, your never to late!

I tell 
you what I miss the most, been almost two years since I shared my last crop....was using power plant, White widow from Dutch passion, very nice, out of 6 femonised all


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

fuck off robot


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> www.londonseedcentre.co.uk


They have none left but do have Bubblelicious - that any good


----------



## allywado (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They have none left but do have Bubblelicious - that any good


They have 5 10 packs left bill

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-northern-light-feminized/prod_941.html

Heres nirvana northern lights here, works out 75 quid delivered for 15 mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Just ordered 20 femzd AK48 from London seed centre. I'm going to give them 1 week of 24/0 then 12/12, and the 2 weeks before I go, it will be 10/14. Going to interesting


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They have none left but do have Bubblelicious - that any good


try here too...

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk

they do singles so you can mix and match if you like

very quick delivery - ordered mine arrived following day,


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered 20 femzd AK48 from London seed centre. I'm going to give them 1 week of 24/0 then 12/12, and the 2 weeks before I go, it will be 10/14. Going to interesting


good old ak, should get some fat bud mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> good old ak, should get some fat bud mate


Fingers crossed, Ive really upgrade this op, even got myself a PPM tester(whatever the fuck that does) and the guy threw in loads of enhancing freebie nutes and shit. Even got an exhaust fan and intake. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

ppm hmm sounds fab man.....you didnt have an exhaust, dont know how you managed without .....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ppm hmm sounds fab man.....you didnt have an exhaust, dont know how you managed without .....


PPM don't know if thats right but it's to measure nute strength in my res.(80l)LOL Yeah people have always wondered how I have got good results without an exhaust. Well here is my secret - When you are a tit like me and you order a 1.2x1.2x2m tent and the height of your loft is only 1.7m(fucking H beams) you have to go mad with a pair of scissors to make the fucker fit, so there is a home made exhaust that cost me fuck all apart from my sanity trying to get it to fit. LOL


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi buddy.

I would not go for northern lights or anything as old skool, obviously they are stable
Genetics but you would get much more potent yields from
Big Buddha cheese blue cheese etc, even your DNA genetics on White island or east
Coast sour diesels will give you a gram
Per watt of done properly, in fact
Most strains would.!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

This robot is talking to himself. How do we kill it


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Jonny 5 is alive.........again how do we kill it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 25 squid for 5 x 5 kg bales delivered


Where you get that from del, gonna go for a coco grow next 12/12 from seed so looking for supplies.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Where you get that from del, gonna go for a coco grow next 12/12 from seed so looking for supplies.


got it from a place called fertile fibre mate........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 16, 2011)

cheers geez gonna look it up now


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 16, 2011)

quickie for ya del, 6"/15cm pots ok for a 12/12 grow


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

i put mine in either 6-7.5 or 10 litres for the final part mate, i use either 13 0r 15cm as they are growing though


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck you notorious. 

With love, 2pac.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

just got my attitude bday order thru, a few of the free seeds look very small so lets hope they will even grow


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just got my attitude bday order thru, a few of the free seeds look very small so lets hope they will even grow


what did ya order m8?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

you should all give marijuana nl a try...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what did ya order m8?


ordered auto ak47xblueberry which went to me mate coz he paid an i get all the freebies and the free gift n t-shirt etc, sweet deal for me for no money laid out lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just got my attitude bday order thru, a few of the free seeds look very small so lets hope they will even grow


The heavy duty fruity, sage and the g13 nl auto i got with that order are on the small side.

Did u get the NL auto or something else from g13 labs?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> The heavy duty fruity, sage and the g13 nl auto i got with that order are on the small side.
> 
> Did u get the NL auto or something else from g13 labs?


thats the exact same seeds that are small in my order!!! and yes i got the auto NL an its a small seed!! hmmm conspiracy methinks lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

from little acorns great oaks grow..............


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

and ive only just realised they didnt send me a free pack of rizla, cheeky bastards


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2011)

precisely...



del66666 said:


> from little acorns great oaks grow..............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> and ive only just realised they didnt send me a free pack of rizla, cheeky bastards


email them and complain


----------



## allywado (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> and ive only just realised they didnt send me a free pack of rizla, cheeky bastards


just noticed i never got mine either, dirty buggers!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> just noticed i never got mine either, dirty buggers!


strange cause they sent me 3 packs............


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 16, 2011)

hey guys my heavy duty fruity seeds were small and pasty looking but they grew into the biggest plants i've grown so far and they were also the fastest veggers i've had aswell as the biggest yeilders


----------



## Griffta (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> From what ive heard m8, NL aint too smelly. Im in a flat to and i must admit the 7 days drying and the week before does stink but buy other flowers like lillys and them glade plugin things, the cinnamon one is good. Thats what i do and they hide the smell a little, well enough to put people off the sent. Lol


Nice one billy, I might have to clean tescos out of cinnamon glade plug ins. Evenin all, hope everyones cool. anyone know of other less-smelly strains? other than Northern Lights


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 16, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Nice one billy, I might have to clean tescos out of cinnamon glade plug ins. Evenin all, hope everyones cool. anyone know of other less-smelly strains? the robots got me worried about NL being too old skool.


allright Griffta i nicked this off another site i frequent, only one ive grown out of this lot was nebula and the smell wernt to bad.

Fruitbowl = very low odor
Haze Skunk = very low odor 
Northern Lights = low odor
Female Seeds Grapefruit =low odor
Nebula = low odor
Kali Mist =low odor
Dutch Dragon=low odor
DelaHaze =low odor
Mandala#1 = low odor
Princess Diesel = low odor, fruity
Nirvana's Bubblegum =low odor
Nirvana ICE =low odor, carrots
nirvana's top 44=low odor
MOD's Kali Most =very low odor
Female Seeds' Grapefruit x N. Haze =very low odor


----------



## Griffta (Mar 16, 2011)

nice thanks mate. does that mean Nirvana ICE smells like carrots? lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 16, 2011)

lol fuck knows, never smelt a strain that was like carrots still theres a first for everything lol.


----------



## allywado (Mar 16, 2011)

Evening lads, hows it growin?

Any of you use or used they bubble bags, gonna buy these I think http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAGS-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320658599568?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4aa8bdee90

What do you all do with your trimmings?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2011)

allywado said:


> Evening lads, hows it growin?
> 
> Any of you use or used they bubble bags, gonna buy these I think http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAGS-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320658599568?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4aa8bdee90
> 
> What do you all do with your trimmings?


 
They're the same ones i've got,well made and good price.
Buy them,they earn their money after the first go!


 


The best hash I ever smoked I made myself!


----------



## SnowryderPc (Mar 16, 2011)

im in yorkshire area too! never smoked proper hash, just loadsa shitbar in my youth lol wunt mind avin a few tokes on wt ure smoking lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

allywado said:


> Evening lads, hows it growin?
> 
> Any of you use or used they bubble bags, gonna buy these I think http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAGS-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320658599568?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4aa8bdee90
> 
> What do you all do with your trimmings?


you could make this m8 gumby hash no bags needed just water,ice,buckets and some hose to syphon the water.

heres a 7g ball of blueberry gumby i made ages ago.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you could make this m8 gumby hash no bags needed just water,ice,buckets and some hose to syphon the water.
> 
> heres a 7g ball of blueberry gumby i made ages ago.


how do you do that sambo. How much trimming needed?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> how do you do that sambo. How much trimming needed?


its on youtube m8 just type in gumby hash and the 1st 1 that 10mins long is the best i think, there was another 7g ball done after that got 14.2g from the trim of 11/12 big 5-6ft blueberry plants.

i did try post the link but you had to sign in to watch it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

watched it m8. I'll give it a go. My Neville's are going to be brilliant. Covered in resin but there is not to much of a smell. Strange smell infact, like a dirty hash smell


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> watched it m8. I'll give it a go. My Neville's are going to be brilliant. Covered in resin but there is not to much of a smell. Strange smell infact, like a dirty hash smell


of course ya nevilles is gonna be good looks like ya grown it real nice and its 1 of the best rated sativas out there... 

will be a intresting smoke cause dunno bout you but i aint smoked many long flowering sativas best sativa ive smoked is acolpolco gold from barneys farm actually thats the only sativa ive smoked lol you just dont see sativas being sold often obviously cause 14wk strains aint really cash crop strains lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

The grapefruit I done last time was mainly sativa and when you puffed it you were all energetic, talking and shit, then all of a sudden BOOM, on yer arse looking like an extra in a Vietnam war film. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2011)

http://soccertvlive.blogspot.com/2011/03/video-nani-crying-seriously-injured-and.html

And this is why i refuse to waht football. What a bunch of soppy cunts. If i were in charge of fifa or whatnot, referees would have the authority to beat the living shit outta the players like them. Send the whole lot of em off on stretchers!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://soccertvlive.blogspot.com/2011/03/video-nani-crying-seriously-injured-and.html
> 
> And this is why i refuse to waht football. What a bunch of soppy cunts. If i were in charge of fifa or whatnot, referees would have the authority to beat the living shit outta the players like them. Send the whole lot of em off on stretchers!


Perfectly ligit takle, don't know what all the fuss was about. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, as far as current tules go looked to be a touch agressive haha, not for my liking, but they seem to think so.. But the you see all the players of both teams pestering the ref and getting in his face, one team trying to turn it into a red, the other no card, how fucking pathetic can they be? I'm gonna hire myself a hydrogen balloon and en elephant gun. Judge jury and executioner!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

bit of bud?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

Some really nice work there Don. How you been, not seen you here for a while

PS - what strain is that


----------



## Griffta (Mar 17, 2011)

They look really nice Don, what strain is that?


----------



## Griffta (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha - Billy beat me too it. Looks very tasty that


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

buddalicious mr don..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Griffta, u decided on a strain yet. Anyway guys/girls I found this thread - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html. Crazy


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of bud?


looking lovely don as always, that the panama red in the 1st pic? if so id still want a bigger bud than that after 6months lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

hahah yeah it is and your right I do! i got a tip to basically cut half the roots to shock it into finishing, apparently a trick tomato farmers use!? its coming down when its flushed anyway regardless. smokes really nice thankfully

1panama
2psycho killer
3livers


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 17, 2011)

sup uk , fuck our prices anyone with me ? i mean i get boom bud but jeeze 200 + per o , makes me wanna shoot myself.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> sup uk , fuck our prices anyone with me ? i mean i get boom bud but jeeze 200 + per o , makes me wanna shoot myself.


anyone want to buy a gun?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

U crack me up del. My AK48's have arrived. Anything I need to watch out for doing 12/12 and any essential tips. Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

makes me laugh we're all on here comlaining about the price of bud one minute and flogging it for the same if not higher the next minute. bigger problems in the world today


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> makes me laugh we're all on here comlaining about the price of bud one minute and flogging it for the same if not higher the next minute. bigger problems in the world today


anyone whos growing shouldnt be having to buy any........defeats the whole purpose surely


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

i laff too - everyone blames the dealer but most of the time the dealer is only slanging at that price because the grower charged him so much hahahaha...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> makes me laugh we're all on here comlaining about the price of bud one minute and flogging it for the same if not higher the next minute. bigger problems in the world today


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U crack me up del. My AK48's have arrived. Anything I need to watch out for doing 12/12 and any essential tips. Cheers


not really mate , should be plain sailing, i just give them light and lots of fresh air, they do the rest,really hope it all goes well for you...........should do, ak is a chunky plant as i remember.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone whos growing shouldnt be having to buy any........defeats the whole purpose surely


too true unless like me you chong it all and havent kept enough back or have every man and his fuckin dog askin for it early...


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive just started my first grow for the very reason prices have basically doubled since i started smoking. It seems where i live u pay for quality u want.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

i think that's anywhere.. as is life.. 


Ontheball said:


> It seems where i live u pay for quality u want.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> not really mate , should be plain sailing, i just give them light and lots of fresh air, they do the rest,really hope it all goes well for you...........should do, ak is a chunky plant as i remember.


Yeah it looks like a good yielder aswel. Fingers crossed. I'm building the grow area on monday so i'll get pics up then. Need to get some rape tape, all out


----------



## zamzia (Mar 17, 2011)

allywado said:


> Evening lads, hows it growin?
> 
> Any of you use or used they bubble bags, gonna buy these I think http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAGS-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320658599568?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4aa8bdee90
> 
> What do you all do with your trimmings?


Those seem cheap. Prices vary a lot for these, guess that will be reflected in the quality. Some of the 'original' ones from the states are over a oner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

exact same set i have work fine, quality is pretty good


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheers for tha link, been meaning and meaning to buy some, have 330 set aside just for the occasion so now i have a few quid for beer left over as well  I'm still asking for my flatmate to turn around and sk me why the freezer is full of nothing but carrier bags of bud and trim


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cheers for tha link, been meaning and meaning to buy some, have 330 set aside just for the occasion so now i have a few quid for beer left over as well  I'm still asking for my flatmate to turn around and sk me why the freezer is full of nothing but carrier bags of bud and trim


And your answer will be..................


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2011)

still asking? still waiting  But yes, i've yet to think about what my answer would be. Spring greens maybe  I like to think on the spot. When my brother noticed i'd bought all my hydro gear on his card accidentally, the bank told him the name of the shop to which he asked what i was doing buying from a hydroponic shop, told him it was ph gear for the new fishtank, went down without a question  Either that or i thwack him on the head and leg it


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

Why not tell him the truth, explain that his bedroom is now going to be a mini factory and will now have to sleep on the couch. If he dosen't agree then twat him on the head. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha, i am somehow getting away with it so i'm just doing as i'm doing. He grew up in an ever so slightly drug liberal country, but is a non toker etc, and seems to chat with his family from dusk till dawn about something or other, o i just have this gut feeling that i'm better off with him not knowing


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i am somehow getting away with it so i'm just doing as i'm doing. He grew up in an ever so slightly drug liberal country, but is a non toker etc, and seems to chat with his family from dusk till dawn about something or other, o i just have this gut feeling that i'm better off with him not knowing


I would still bash him over the head tho, just to be on the safe side. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2011)

Inly people i've ever hit around the head have been family members  once with a fist, once with a "ping pong paddle" and once with a can of lynx, i think i could make the exception though if i were to be furnished with say a 5kg salmon  I'd like to say jackass style but the gags been around a touch longer than them 

[youtube]7EOKx6WMEEk[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

pull his arm off and hit him with the soggy end...............


----------



## Griffta (Mar 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Griffta, u decided on a strain yet. Anyway guys/girls I found this thread - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html. Crazy


oright billy & evenin all. well tonight is my strain decision night, as I get paid tmrw. the NL that was linked in here a few pages back Nirvana NL fem'd is the front runner. Basically cos its my first grow and NL always seems to be recommended for newbies, plus my worries about growing proper stinky shit that I was on about before.
I'm almost ceertain I'll get it but there's still a little voice saying "thats boring - get confidential cheese" haha. This looks very tempting too jack 47 fem'd 
I wanna order through attitude (noticed quite a few other uk seed companies being mentioned on last few pages), what do you lot choose when they give you that option about keeping the seeds in original breeder packs or getting them repacked?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2011)

hey griffta i'd stick to keeping them in the breeders pack mate, no real reason other than you know your getting exactly what you paid for, another low odur strain that i don't think has been mentioned is serious seeds chronic, it yeilds well and is a nice smoke the only thing i found with it is that it lacks in the taste department, either way best of luck mate


----------



## Griffta (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the look of that, cheers dragon  deffo in the running.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Griffta said:


> oright billy & evenin all. well tonight is my strain decision night, as I get paid tmrw. the NL that was linked in here a few pages back Nirvana NL fem'd is the front runner. Basically cos its my first grow and NL always seems to be recommended for newbies, plus my worries about growing proper stinky shit that I was on about before.
> I'm almost ceertain I'll get it but there's still a little voice saying "thats boring - get confidential cheese" haha. This looks very tempting too jack 47 fem'd
> I wanna order through attitude (noticed quite a few other uk seed companies being mentioned on last few pages), what do you lot choose when they give you that option about keeping the seeds in original breeder packs or getting them repacked?



grapefruit grapefruit grapefruit grapefruit............im a little voice in your head.................


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Griffta said:


> oright billy & evenin all. well tonight is my strain decision night, as I get paid tmrw. the NL that was linked in here a few pages back Nirvana NL fem'd is the front runner. Basically cos its my first grow and NL always seems to be recommended for newbies, plus my worries about growing proper stinky shit that I was on about before.
> I'm almost ceertain I'll get it but there's still a little voice saying "thats boring - get confidential cheese" haha. This looks very tempting too jack 47 fem'd
> I wanna order through attitude (noticed quite a few other uk seed companies being mentioned on last few pages), what do you lot choose when they give you that option about keeping the seeds in original breeder packs or getting them repacked?


ultra skunk ultra skunk ultra skunk ultra skunk..........im a different voice....................im the other voices brother


----------



## allywado (Mar 17, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're the same ones i've got,well made and good price.
> Buy them,they earn their money after the first go!
> 
> 
> ...


Great to here mate, wasnt too sure about the quality because of the price so glad to hear they're good. You got any tips when using them mate, would be much appreciated?


----------



## allywado (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you could make this m8 gumby hash no bags needed just water,ice,buckets and some hose to syphon the water.
> 
> heres a 7g ball of blueberry gumby i made ages ago.


That looks minted sambo, would love a nice bit of resin for the odd bucket now n again. I seen that way of doin it but they bubble bags are the same deal just better as far as i know. its only 40 bucks n il use them again n again so i might aswell.


----------



## horn420 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey peeps, got a problem with my plants, their healthy an tht its jus they really stretched, well 2 of them are!! how can i stop tht?? iv always kept them close to the light but they were gettin burnt at the top of the plant!! so had to raise the light!! got pics on my journal!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

allywado said:


> That looks minted sambo, would love a nice bit of resin for the odd bucket now n again. I seen that way of doin it but they bubble bags are the same deal just better as far as i know. its only 40 bucks n il use them again n again so i might aswell.


defo m8 go with the sacks if ya got the cash n patience i just didnt at the time i had that batch of trim lol

your get much better hash with the sacks.

sacks or gumby dont fink it will look like the pic tho lol wish i new how to make hash like that?!?


----------



## allywado (Mar 17, 2011)

Griffta said:


> oright billy & evenin all. well tonight is my strain decision night, as I get paid tmrw. the NL that was linked in here a few pages back Nirvana NL fem'd is the front runner. Basically cos its my first grow and NL always seems to be recommended for newbies, plus my worries about growing proper stinky shit that I was on about before.
> I'm almost ceertain I'll get it but there's still a little voice saying "thats boring - get confidential cheese" haha. This looks very tempting too jack 47 fem'd
> I wanna order through attitude (noticed quite a few other uk seed companies being mentioned on last few pages), what do you lot choose when they give you that option about keeping the seeds in original breeder packs or getting them repacked?


Im gonna start my 2nd grow in a few weeks n ive got confidential cheese there that i might grow. I got mine off attitude and id say your best to get them in the breeders packs mate, no reason not to and if you buy dna genetics - sleestack or cataract kush you get the confidential cheese free.



sambo020482 said:


> defo m8 go with the sacks if ya got the cash n patience i just didnt at the time i had that batch of trim lol
> 
> your get much better hash with the sacks.
> 
> sacks or gumby dont fink it will look like the pic tho lol wish i new how to make hash like that?!?


Aye il just do that when the nect wage comes in. That hash looks amazin  I want to try my own


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 17, 2011)

horn420 said:


> hey peeps, got a problem with my plants, their healthy an tht its jus they really stretched, well 2 of them are!! how can i stop tht?? iv always kept them close to the light but they were gettin burnt at the top of the plant!! so had to raise the light!! got pics on my journal!!!


Link for your journal?



sambo020482 said:


> defo m8 go with the sacks if ya got the cash n patience i just didnt at the time i had that batch of trim lol
> 
> your get much better hash with the sacks.
> 
> sacks or gumby dont fink it will look like the pic tho lol wish i new how to make hash like that?!?


I might be wrong but is that not just two different purity's of hash balled together? Don't think you could get that from the same bags.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

I might be wrong but is that not just two different purity's of hash balled together? Don't think you could get that from the same bags.[/QUOTE]

probably m8 i got the pic from ic mag ages ago looks pretty tastey hay...


----------



## allywado (Mar 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I might be wrong but is that not just two different purity's of hash balled together? Don't think you could get that from the same bags.


It looks like that to me. With the bags you get, depending on how many bags you get in your kit, 4 or 7 different grades of hash using them so it could be done i think


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 17, 2011)

Couple of pics of skunk #1 from sensi in a DIY NFT system, been growing this for a good few years now its one of my fav smokes, about 2 weeks to go and then its time for the chop. 

The seedlings are the next batch, going straight to 12/12 with this lot. After seeing dels handy work thought id give it a bash i know its not 12/12 from seed but its near enough these girls are only 6 days old and it will give me an idea what strains work best with this method think theres 12 different ones here.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

allywado said:


> It looks like that to me. With the bags you get, depending on how many bags you get in your kit, 4 or 7 different grades of hash using them so it could be done i think


yeah the grade of bag but also the product used doubt your ever get it looking like that with just normal trim? my guess was that was made with kief put through sacks you can buy kgs of pure kief in legal states of america.


----------



## allywado (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah the grade of bag but also the product used doubt your ever get it looking like that with just normal trim? my guess was that was made with kief put through sacks you can buy kgs of pure kief in legal states of america.


God knows sambo, god knows lol. Looks minted though. A kg of kief?!?! thats fuckin madness hahaha

Had to look up what kief was haha, we call that scuff.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

allywado said:


> God knows sambo, god knows lol. Looks minted though. A kg of kief?!?! thats fuckin madness hahaha
> 
> Had to look up what kief was haha, we call that scuff.


yeah they fucking sell it on budtrader.com in pounds tho lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah they fucking sell it on budtrader.com in pounds tho lol


That lot are off they're rocker man hahaha. You watchin the football sambo? Can i get a mon the gers for all times sake


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

allywado said:


> That lot are off they're rocker man hahaha. You watchin the football sambo? Can i get a mon the gers for all times sake


nar missus is watching her fucking soaps im a yid neway dont bother watching it otherwise lol Rangers they like the english dont they? well they dont wana kill us like them celtics cunts neway so that will do lolool


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/5GAL-BUBBLE-NOW-MACHINE-5GAL-5-BAG-KIT-BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-/260752979347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb616b593

bubble washer


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/5GAL-BUBBLE-NOW-MACHINE-5GAL-5-BAG-KIT-BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-/260752979347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb616b593
> 
> bubble washer


cheers for the link m8 but fuck that for 200bucks when ya can get the bags for 40quid and use ya power drill etc to mix it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 17, 2011)

Hows it goin guys you all good??!!

Ive got a load of trim in my freezer still havent decided what to do with it, what would all you suggest whats your fave???????


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows it goin guys you all good??!!
> 
> Ive got a load of trim in my freezer still havent decided what to do with it, what would all you suggest whats your fave???????


Butter m8, your gonna be smoking plenty of fine herb and making hash will only give you the same buzz but the butter is a different kinda buzz totally....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 17, 2011)

I was thinkin maybe butter bro, don, las and a few other guys seem to rate it high you got any links mate for the method?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I was thinkin maybe butter bro, don, las and a few other guys seem to rate it high you got any links mate for the method?


lol no link m8 its sooo simple but i highly recommend getting a slow cooker only about a tenner then ya just grind ya trim up fine not like las did and just chucked it in (hope your reading this mr fingerz) lol

add ya grinded up trim/bud to what ever amount of butter you want the half off cause u will lose about half in the cooking and ad a few cups of water all this is in ya slow cooker i might add then cook on high for 2hrs then low for 2hrs after that sieve it all so you get rid off plant matter put in the fridge overnight n in the morning just poke a hole in 1 corner and get rid of the nasty looking water n all ur left with is the butter that had set on the top.

job done m8.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 17, 2011)

I used that exact method pukka that sambo posted and I can vouch for that, it's awesome! Will have you monged for hours!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

i will often sieve my trim b4 the butter with 1 of these also handy if ya dont like the person your selling any weight too lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I used that exact method pukka that sambo posted and I can vouch for that, it's awesome! Will have you monged for hours!


hrs??? eat a whole 1 of them cakes and your talking days m8 lololol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hrs??? eat a whole 1 of them cakes and your talking days m8 lololol


a whole cake??? 3 slices left me comatosed lol

how's things mate?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> a whole cake??? 3 slices left me comatosed lol
> 
> how's things mate?


lmao fucking lightweights i shit em lol


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 17, 2011)

*     

Heres some cake i made a few grows ago, cheese and ssh haze trim and bud ,some seriousshit bro had alot people f##ked ..lol.. Zombied off ...
Soft secerts have a page on it in the online newspaper, i thought i had it saved but i aint.I m sure its in mag 2 issues ago..
*


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> *
> 
> Heres some cake i made a few grows ago, cheese and ssh haze trim and bud ,some seriousshit bro had alot people f##ked ..lol.. Zombied off ...
> Soft secerts have a page on it in the online newspaper, i thought i had it saved but i aint.I m sure its in mag 2 issues ago..
> *


butter defo is a whole new high to those that anit tried it.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao fucking lightweights i shit em lol


lol it made me feel like a lightweight i haven't been in a state like that since i first started smoking, butter is the way forward i reckon especially if ya haven't had it before!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hrs??? eat a whole 1 of them cakes and your talking days m8 lololol


After I had what was about 40g of butter in total I was T-total lol. Body couldn't move but my mind felt like it was floating around. Was such an enjoyable high. Still felt it the next morning as well which is nice!


----------



## Griffta (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay just done my order. completely ignored my own sensible thinking about low-odour strains & went with cataract kush & confidential cheese offer on attitude. cheers to allywodo (I think) who mentioned it earlier.


----------



## dickie miller (Mar 17, 2011)

50 buks stinky stinky primo weed


----------



## lemonz (Mar 17, 2011)

anyone ever had trouble from posting on here before?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> lol it made me feel like a lightweight i haven't been in a state like that since i first started smoking, butter is the way forward i reckon especially if ya haven't had it before!!!!!


i was only messing drags done the same to me 1st time m8, i even woke up stoned lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

fucking carnt beleive we are gonna be sticking our nose into more shit that dont concern us well apart from monetry/oil gain gaddafi armed the ira didnt he pertty much? done lockerbie, blew up some german night club gave asylum to the guy that shot the policewomen in the 80s fuck what do they fink hes gona do now then???


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking carnt beleive we are gonna be sticking our nose into more shit that dont concern us well apart from monetry/oil gain gaddafi armed the ira didnt he pertty much? done lockerbie, blew up some german night club gave asylum to the guy that shot the policewomen in the 80s fuck what do they fink hes gona do now then???


Man it 7.20 am he going to make a new straine called the asylum bomb thats fucks us al up lollllllllllll


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 18, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Okay just done my order. completely ignored my own sensible thinking about low-odour strains & went with cataract kush & confidential cheese offer on attitude. cheers to allywodo (I think) who mentioned it earlier.


 Oi do a journal on that confidential cheese plz m8 as im interested in different companies cheese,just doing a crop of a few but not that one.
GH exodus BB blue and I got some skunk #1 to see what happens.
A lad directed me to kaliman rockster cheese and by the looks of the piccys it has the same pheno as ive had in the past and many others,more sativa.
I cant find smoke reports though or nothing so i dont trust it yet,specially at the prices..


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> Man it 7.20 am he going to make a new straine called the asylum bomb thats fucks us al up lollllllllllll


me lil baby daughter has no respect for time yet lol been up since 5 like most days....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> me lil baby daughter has no respect for time yet lol been up since 5 like most days....


yeah my baby has has me up at 615 the last 3 days


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey there fellow UK growers & stoners!! I've been on RIU a while and only just found this thread lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

ffs, left a mate to water my girls yesterday as i was away,come back this morning to find half of em with all the leaves burnt to shit/bright yellow and falling off, done an emergency flush but what next? as now 2 plants have hardly een got any fucking sugar leaves on em ffs, any ideas what he might have done?
im using canna coco a+b n pk13/14 if it helps


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ffs, left a mate to water my girls yesterday as i was away,come back this morning to find half of em with all the leaves burnt to shit/bright yellow and falling off, done an emergency flush but what next? as now 2 plants have hardly een got any fucking sugar leaves on em ffs, any ideas what he might have done?
> im using canna coco a+b n pk13/14 if it helps


nute burnt the fuck outa them m8 by the sound of it...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 18, 2011)

Rhizotonic will help out with the stress mate. Also superthrive is a good additive to use along with this or seperately.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning guys. Saerimner, what stage they at?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking carnt beleive we are gonna be sticking our nose into more shit that dont concern us well apart from monetry/oil gain gaddafi armed the ira didnt he pertty much? done lockerbie, blew up some german night club gave asylum to the guy that shot the policewomen in the 80s fuck what do they fink hes gona do now then???


should have done it years ago............fuck gadaffi


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah shore ur be saying that m8 when he arms the terrorist even more and they start blowing the uk to shit...............

should av let him be and kept out of it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah shore ur be saying that m8 when he arms the terrorist even more and they start blowing the uk to shit...............
> 
> should av let him be and kept out of it.


 
As long as they keep away from my attic. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Saerimner, what stage they at?


4 weeks into flower, perfectly green n healthy 2 days ago, now there missing fan leaves/sugar leaves an the leaves that are left are either bright yellow or nute burnt to shit, 1 plant has been left with only sugar leaves up the bud, everything else has fallen off


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Are you sure he watered them. As you know at that stage they are thirsty cows and eat alot of nutes. I reckon hes not fed them and it has pulled all the food from the big leafs


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

I never came home one night after been out on the piss all day(crashed at my mothers house, honest) and the bird got pissed off and switched off the main switch for about 8 hrs. The leafs were all yellow and sounded alot like yours. Quiz the cunt. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Are you sure he watered them. As you know at that stage they are thirsty cows and eat alot of nutes. I reckon hes not fed them and it has pulled all the food from the big leafs


yup, plants are burnt to shit, nute bottles have all been left with their lids off, floor of the tent is covered in bout 2inches of water ffs, oh not to mention the massive pile of leaves all over the floor and every pot


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah shore ur be saying that m8 when he arms the terrorist even more and they start blowing the uk to shit...............
> 
> should av let him be and kept out of it.


he needs taking out, he wont be around long enough to bomb us, anyway he dont know where i live...............i agree to disagree


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

aye very possible billy. did you not make the feed up afore you went out like saerimmner? last time i left my lasses with another bloke i left him notes of exactly what to make up and how much to feed them. he did a kanny job but him n his missus were nervous wrecks when i got back. hardly slept with the para of a tent full in the next room. 

i say fuck gadaffi and the rest of the fucking bullshit islamic states that are rioting fucking their own countries up. send the paras in and wipe the floor with them

EDIT: 2 inches of water on the tent floor ffs


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup, plants are burnt to shit, nute bottles have all been left with their lids off, floor of the tent is covered in bout 2inches of water ffs, oh not to mention the massive pile of leaves all over the floor and every pot


Evidence does say he went mad with the nutes. I left my brother once with 6 seedlings for 3 days, when I came back 4 were dead, hence why Ive only got 2 Neville's on the go. He killed them with kindness(thats what he said) how can I argue with that. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye very possible billy. did you not make the feed up afore you went out like saerimmner? last time i left my lasses with another bloke i left him notes of exactly what to make up and how much to feed them. he did a kanny job but him n his missus were nervous wrecks when i got back. hardly slept with the para of a tent full in the next room.
> 
> i say fuck gadaffi and the rest of the fucking bullshit islamic states that are rioting fucking their own countries up. send the paras in and wipe the floor with them
> 
> EDIT: 2 inches of water on the tent floor ffs


Your a wee bit mixed up Don, u sure your not a Sunderland supporter. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye very possible billy. did you not make the feed up afore you went out like saerimmner? last time i left my lasses with another bloke i left him notes of exactly what to make up and how much to feed them. he did a kanny job but him n his missus were nervous wrecks when i got back. hardly slept with the para of a tent full in the next room.
> 
> i say fuck gadaffi and the rest of the fucking bullshit islamic states that are rioting fucking their own countries up. send the paras in and wipe the floor with them


yup, laid it all out for him, already mixed an measured, with a post-it on each jug explaining which is which and how much to give, hence why i cant understand the nute bottles being open. txt him to ask exactly what he did in there last night an he reckons he jus used the pre-mixed jugs as directed(bullshit as the nute bottles were open in a different place to where they had been left), worse thing is though is that this mate of mine has been growing for over 10years so i have no idea how he managed to fuck it up


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2011)

Lying in bed with a joint and reading about libya. What in flying fuck are we doing. I guess this is deemed an appropriate level of action as a result of lockerbie release  I don't like gadaf, but it has nothing to do with us!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry it me thats mixed up Don(i must be a Celtic fan) just read your post in a Geordie accent and now understand. lol My apologies


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup, laid it all out for him, already mixed an measured, with a post-it on each jug explaining which is which and how much to give, hence why i cant understand the nute bottles being open. txt him to ask exactly what he did in there last night an he reckons he jus used the pre-mixed jugs as directed(bullshit as the nute bottles were open in a different place to where they had been left), worse thing is though is that this mate of mine has been growing for over 10years so i have no idea how he managed to fuck it up


Mibby he's DS. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

strange turn of events for myself last night (got some high grade at last) but i'm proud to be reporting in today with my Livers (The Blues) and Psycosis clones 

god bless royal mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> strange turn of events for myself last night (got some high grade at last) but i'm proud to be reporting in today with my Livers (The Blues) and Psycosis clones
> 
> god bless royal mail


so how much they cost you posted then?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup, laid it all out for him, already mixed an measured, with a post-it on each jug explaining which is which and how much to give, hence why i cant understand the nute bottles being open. txt him to ask exactly what he did in there last night an he reckons he jus used the pre-mixed jugs as directed(bullshit as the nute bottles were open in a different place to where they had been left), worse thing is though is that this mate of mine has been growing for over 10years so i have no idea how he managed to fuck it up


i did the same and wonder if my mate was trying to be clever thinking he knows about growing, disregarded my instructions and fed stronger nutes than i told him?

just flush like u did and feed weaker nutes for a few feeds is all i would do in that situation, oh and cuss the fuck out of my mate lol

edit - aint u a bouncer, give him a few digs lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lying in bed with a joint and reading about libya. What in flying fuck are we doing. I guess this is deemed an appropriate level of action as a result of lockerbie release  I don't like gadaf, but it has nothing to do with us!


you think we should look the other way then?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

i think we shoul do libya then saudi then bahrain and then isle of white...............


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

rwanda,congo, somalia fuck theres too many to keep going.......... dont mind looking the other way when theres fuck all in it for us.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Your a wee bit mixed up Don, u sure your not a Sunderland supporter. lol



dont fuckin swear at me like that sunshine


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> rwanda,congo, somalia fuck theres too many to keep going.......... dont mind looking the other way when theres fuck all in it for us.


i think we should send the unemployed and sick to fight, get the numbers down....................


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

but yeah could argue it out all day so im finished rant over im gonna av a smoke now n chillout lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i think we should send the unemployed and sick to fight, get the numbers down....................


thats me fucked then lolol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats me fucked then lolol


lol me too mate, i suggested it at the job centre but they just looked at me blankly..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

ahhh nowt like a bit of racial hatred first thing in the morning to get the blood going. think im due a bong another cuppa and then ill think about going to graft


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

del, what about the homeless and the Junkies. Just tell them there is a big poppie field just past them 1000 taliban. Won't be long in wiping them out. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

let the yanks steam in they love kicking off in business thats not theirs. in all honesty a good war would probably do the economy good


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let the yanks steam in they love kicking off in business thats not theirs. in all honesty a good war would probably do the economy good


yeah we need a good old world war ....................


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let the yanks steam in they love kicking off in business thats not theirs. in all honesty a good war would probably do the economy good


is obama not one of them tho. sleeper cell. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> del, what about the homeless and the Junkies. Just tell them there is a big poppie field just past them 1000 taliban. Won't be long in wiping them out. lol


id vote for that mate............


----------



## horn420 (Mar 18, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/403874-my-first-grow-using-400w.html my link to my journal, check it out!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i did the same and wonder if my mate was trying to be clever thinking he knows about growing, disregarded my instructions and fed stronger nutes than i told him?
> 
> just flush like u did and feed weaker nutes for a few feeds is all i would do in that situation, oh and cuss the fuck out of my mate lol
> 
> edit - aint u a bouncer, give him a few digs lol


 yeah that might not work in my favour, im 5`10" n 11 stone, hes 6`7" and 26 stone of solid muscle an also a royal marine til about 3years ago, so im thinking less slapping and more making him buy me a few clones or a pack of seeds to make up for it as i reckon at least 1 plant will die coz of this lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah that might not work in my favour, im 5`10" n 11 stone, hes 6`7" and 26 stone of solid muscle an also a royal marine til about 3years ago, so im thinking less slapping and more making him buy me a few clones or a pack of seeds to make up for it as i reckon at least 1 plant will die coz of this lol
> 
> Just dip your dick in his drink and don't tell him. Everyone is happy. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2011)

I think we do need to leave libya be, largely just because we have proved twice in a decade that we have no fucking clue what we're doing when it comes to military engagements  wtf are we still doing out in afghan killing civilians??? No fucking clue is what our government has  I say we all form in london with a sword on our belt, wait for them to ditch the btons for the guns, then declare a state of emergency and UN aid and worldwide recognition that the rebels are the ruling bunch. Winanar!!!  So simple yet so perfect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

was he pissed? ive done some pretty daft shit in my tent after a skinful. come in the next morning to find plants snapped over at right angles n allsorts


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Saerimmner said:
> 
> 
> > yeah that might not work in my favour, im 5`10" n 11 stone, hes 6`7" and 26 stone of solid muscle an also a royal marine til about 3years ago, so im thinking less slapping and more making him buy me a few clones or a pack of seeds to make up for it as i reckon at least 1 plant will die coz of this lol
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I think we do need to leave libya be, largely just because we have proved twice in a decade that we have no fucking clue what we're doing when it comes to military engagements  wtf are we still doing out in afghan killing civilians??? No fucking clue is what our government has  I say we all form in london with a sword on our belt, wait for them to ditch the btons for the guns, then declare a state of emergency and UN aid and worldwide recognition that the rebels are the ruling bunch. Winanar!!!  So simple yet so perfect.



we and the yanks are still there as the gov dont want to be seen as breaking the genever convention as they already have done by leaving a country more fucked up than when they started. its any invading countries responsibilty to replace the infrastructure with a democratic leadership. hence they try and appoint new government which are invariably the old government and the merry go round starts again lol. its laughable


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

26 stone gay maniac. Im scared, very scared


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 26 stone gay maniac. Im scared, very scared


haha hes ok until he gets drunk, then he can get a bit handsy, i used to go out with his sister so if i know hes drinking i invite her out so i know at least i get left alone lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> haha hes ok until he gets drunk, then he can get a bit handsy, i used to go out with his sister so if i know hes drinking i invite her out so i know at least i get left alone lol


MMMmmmmm..... wonder what my next Nightmare will be about. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we and the yanks are still there as the gov dont want to be seen as breaking the genever convention as they already have done by leaving a country more fucked up than when they started. its any invading countries responsibilty to replace the infrastructure with a democratic leadership. hence they try and appoint new government which are invariably the old government and the merry go round starts again lol. its laughable


Indeed  our lack (our? not bloody mine i tell you) of foresight is laughable. With Egypt we got all excited and whoooo, mbarek out, he has to leave and that lot, and suddenly it looked like the muslim folk would take power and they shit bricks  It is rather sad, but it entertains me to no end following the government. Read just yesterady some geezer wants trials to be televised to restore the public faith in justice. Well fiorst of all they'll need to remove the fraud corruption and abuse of power, because televising that certainly won't help them in any way  hehe

It's friday and it's a good day  my cheese branch will be dry for this evening, i'm off to the spa in an hour or so and i am gonna germinate a burmese kush


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2011)

tiger blood solves world conflict


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed  our lack (our? not bloody mine i tell you) of foresight is laughable. With Egypt we got all excited and whoooo, mbarek out, he has to leave and that lot, and suddenly it looked like the muslim folk would take power and they shit bricks  It is rather sad, but it entertains me to no end following the government. Read just yesterady some geezer wants trials to be televised to restore the public faith in justice. Well fiorst of all they'll need to remove the fraud corruption and abuse of power, because televising that certainly won't help them in any way  hehe
> 
> It's friday and it's a good day  my cheese branch will be dry for this evening, i'm off to the spa in an hour or so and i am gonna germinate a burmese kush



hahah now thats some friday right there! good toke then some time in a spa eh jammy sod. im off to work... im not worried about the shite going on other side of the world really the rapture is upon us!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2011)

It is work  team lunch and spa session hehe. A taster menu with matched wines should be fun


----------



## new guy25 (Mar 18, 2011)

hi tip top aint been on for a while myself. 
Just trying out some dutch passion (the ultimate) seeds two wks into flower now bit slow can't see they take 10 wks to finish
Wondering if you or ANYBODY esle has try em.


----------



## new guy25 (Mar 18, 2011)

any advice or what happened


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah, i tried dutch passion passion #1 for my first grow but due to a slightly shite ph meter i anhialated it  Been growing cheese ever since.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

but yeah back to the plants lol, lights go on at 8pm so ill take some pics n throw em up see if we cant work out what the fuck hes done to em lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> but yeah back to the plants lol, lights go on at 8pm so ill take some pics n throw em up see if we cant work out what the fuck hes done to em lol


 your on the same light cycle as m8. Do you not find when it gets to 8pm you always say "I'll just get them tomorrow". lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 18, 2011)

saerimmner, just wipe a bogie in his shoe. You'll know it's there and he will walk around with it all day. Should give you a very deep sense of satisfaction. That is what my mate did his sisters boyfriend cause he was a complete dickhead but a bit of a reckhead/ psycho so he did that. Everyone wins.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> your on the same light cycle as m8. Do you not find when it gets to 8pm you always say "I'll just get them tomorrow". lol


lol sometimes, more often than not tho baby goes to bed at 630-7pm, so theres just enough time to make sure shes asleep an wrap n smoke a joint before lights on lol, works out quite well.

also on a side note, the state of bud round this way is terrible at the mo, stinky as hell but hardly any strength to it, in the last week ive had trainwreck that couldnt wreck a wet paper bag, kryptonite which was a bit better but not much, some kind of rip-off cheese that could easily be overpowered by a tub of philadelphia and some, in the blokes own words " vanilla kush mate, one lug and your out for the night" and he was right, well if by "1 lug" he actually means means quarter oz and by "out for the night" he means "will be still sitting there after smoking a quarter oz still waiting to get stoned"


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> lol sometimes, more often than not tho baby goes to bed at 630-7pm, so theres just enough time to make sure shes asleep an wrap n smoke a joint before lights on lol, works out quite well.
> 
> also on a side note, the state of bud round this way is terrible at the mo, stinky as hell but hardly any strength to it, in the last week ive had trainwreck that couldnt wreck a wet paper bag, kryptonite which was a bit better but not much, some kind of rip-off cheese that could easily be overpowered by a tub of philadelphia and some, in the blokes own words " vanilla kush mate, one lug and your out for the night" and he was right, well if by "1 lug" he actually means means quarter oz and by "out for the night" he means "will be still sitting there after smoking a quarter oz still waiting to get stoned"


Up here is the same. Bash all the trichs off and recoat with liquid sugar. Looks the part but does fuck all


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Up here is the same. Bash all the trichs off and recoat with liquid sugar. Looks the part but does fuck all


i dont add ne liquid suger but if i dont like ya then theres a good chance your oz's will have taken i gently shaking over this lol im done with moaning bout prices etc was very true what some1 posted the other day, most of us moan about price yet continue to sell at the same and im prob the worst for it lol i moan yet seeing as i moved to the area just to be with me gf i have very few real friends in the area so have no consience about selling for crazy prices, if i sold that is which i dont of couse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont sell to people im not a friend with. gives me the feeling of im not going to get stuck up by some kids with a machete.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont sell to people im not a friend with. gives me the feeling of im not going to get stuck up by some kids with a machete.


Sad but true


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

i have no friends in the area well very very few and couldnt give a shite its still better than most in if not all the crap around.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i have no friends in the area well very very few and couldnt give a shite mines still the best they are gonna get round ear lol


Its your attitude sambo. lol Jump up to Scotland and Ill take you on a mad one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

wont know what hit them soon sambo, if you let any go haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wont know what hit them soon sambo, if you let any go haha


m8 they aint gonna fucking no whats hit em they never seen qaulity like that never, but i am spreading that love just not near me lol i hear the livers/pychosis fairys gave las a visit this morning lol

them same fairys also made a certain dragon a very very happy man too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

hahah busy bitch that fairy i tell ya  ive got a decent size livers coming down this weekend it smells like it was heaven sent.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Up here is the same. Bash all the trichs off and recoat with liquid sugar. Looks the part but does fuck all


yeah its the same all over, jus cant wait till i can get my tent running semi-perpetual an my "friends" stop trying to nuke my plants ffs


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to find this fairy cow and rape her. How do you get her to come to your house. Do you put a bud under your pillow and the next day you wake up with clones. Im doing this tonight, I now know the secrect. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

doubt puttin the word out your going to rape a tiny defenceless fairy is going to entice her to your gaff man


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doubt puttin the word out your going to rape a tiny defenceless fairy is going to entice her to your gaff man


OK, OK, Ill rape her gently. LOL


----------



## zamzia (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> lol sometimes, more often than not tho baby goes to bed at 630-7pm, so theres just enough time to make sure shes asleep an wrap n smoke a joint before lights on lol, works out quite well.
> 
> also on a side note, the state of bud round this way is terrible at the mo, stinky as hell but hardly any strength to it, in the last week ive had trainwreck that couldnt wreck a wet paper bag, kryptonite which was a bit better but not much, some kind of rip-off cheese that could easily be overpowered by a tub of philadelphia and some, in the blokes own words " vanilla kush mate, one lug and your out for the night" and he was right, well if by "1 lug" he actually means means quarter oz and by "out for the night" he means "will be still sitting there after smoking a quarter oz still waiting to get stoned"


Same (ish) round my way (Cambridge/Newmarket). Although some poeple have been coming up with some decent silver haze and twista recently, but that not frequent enough for me. Generally it's sold before it's bought. The rest is probably bag seed grown by someone with no idea and dished out fresh from being chopped. Really annoying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

thats it your gettin it, buy her a drink first man


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats it your gettin it, buy her a drink first man


How do you like your roofies....on the rocks. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah busy bitch that fairy i tell ya  ive got a decent size livers coming down this weekend it smells like it was heaven sent.


does the fairy take advance bookings lol? coz hopefully by summer i actually should have some spare money to try some of these strains lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

zamzia said:


> Same (ish) round my way (Cambridge/Newmarket). Although some poeple have been coming up with some decent silver haze and twista recently, but that not frequent enough for me. Generally it's sold before it's bought. The rest is probably bag seed grown by someone with no idea and dished out fresh from being chopped. Really annoying.


 
even more annoying when your putting £2k a week in the blokes pocket an he dont even bother to ring n let me know hes got, cunt got 6 bar of WW an 3 bar of WR an didnt even ring ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> does the fairy take advance bookings lol? coz hopefully by summer i actually should have some spare money to try some of these strains lol


fairies a skynyrd fan.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fairies a skynyrd fan.....


y`know, ive been staring at that now for like 5mins while ive been havn a smoke and im still drawing a blank, enlighten me please as im feeling like ive caught the dumb lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> y`know, ive been staring at that now for like 5mins while ive been havn a smoke and im still drawing a blank, enlighten me please as im feeling like ive caught the dumb lol


edit: p.s. i know who skynyrd are but cant connect the dots lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

she's a free bird!!!!!!! 

sorry for bein cryptic.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

afternoon sex offenders and sundry deviants, well this week i have been pretty much getting drunk and sniffin silly amounts of white poppin tramadol and morphine tablest, ever tried driving on that combination?? fuckin helll it make the corners interesting, i now feel like shite and ahm fuckin skint into the bargain, but i dont care coz my grow is up in two weeks. im going fishing now so a large bag of green and a large bag of valium and sum cans of wife beater will be accompanying me. i'll be at loch doon doon in the west of scotland, ill be the guy floating face down in the loch, DO NOT RESUSITATE


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> afternoon sex offenders and sundry deviants, well this week i have been pretty much getting drunk and sniffin silly amounts of white poppin tramadol and morphine tablest, ever tried driving on that combination?? fuckin helll it make the corners interesting, i now feel like shite and ahm fuckin skint into the bargain, but i dont care coz my grow is up in two weeks. im going fishing now so a large bag of green and a large bag of valium and sum cans of wife beater will be accompanying me. i'll be at loch doon doon in the west of scotland, ill be the guy floating face down in the loch, DO NOT RESUSITATE


Awrite m8, thought you were dead. Its a wee bit nippy for the fishing, but your not going for that.lol I love fly fishing m8. Go all over the place. Know a good place that a syndicate owns(retired police officers) thats fantastic. Loads of big rainbows and brownies. Get caught yer fucked but thats half the buzz


----------



## zamzia (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> even more annoying when your putting £2k a week in the blokes pocket an he dont even bother to ring n let me know hes got, cunt got 6 bar of WW an 3 bar of WR an didnt even ring ffs


That's just rude. I haven't seen/had any WW since 2002. And that went down really well back then.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

loch doon is an open loch so its free fishing, im just bait fishin maybe do a bit of spinnin too, its full of pike and perch but theres a good few brownies in it too. jist fancy gettin away from it all for a day or 2, a was at the bothy last week and thats me got the bug again, a really enjoy campin and all the outdoors kinda stuff. nice just not get a phone signal really!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

While I was driving down the M4 the other day, (going a little faster than I should have been)I passed under a bridge only to see a copper on the other side with a radar gun laying in wait.

The copper pulled me over, walked up to the car, and with that classic patronizing smirk, asked:

"Runway too short?"

To which I replied, "I'm late for work."


To which he asked, "What do you do?"

"I'm a rectum stretcher," I responded.

The copper was surprised and confused. "A what? A rectum stretcher?? And just what does a rectum stretcher do?"

"Well," I said, "I start by inserting one finger, then I work my way up to two fingers, then three, then four, then with my whole hand in, work side to side until I can get both hands in, and then I slowly but surely stretch the hole, until it's about 6 feet."

Then the copper asked questioningly and cautiously, "And just what do you do with a six-foot arsehole?"
To which I politely replied, "You give him a radar gun and park him behind a bridge..."



Speeding ticket: £105.00 and 3 points
Court costs: £45
Look on copper's face: Priceless


----------



## ruffdog (Mar 18, 2011)

That has chuffed me up no end !!!!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Bad day at the horses lads. 2 Nags left that need to win to get my money back, both at Chelt. 16.40 - sir des champs and 17.15 - Imsingingtheblues, fucking will be if they don't win


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she's a free bird!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry for bein cryptic.


the best things in life are free lads 

and yes billy i'm sure she does take advanced bookings


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

YYYYYeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss. Did anyone see that race. Came from nowherre. Lots of swear words


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

zamzia said:


> That's just rude. I haven't seen/had any WW since 2002. And that went down really well back then.


yeah first time ive seen it for sale in bout 8-10 years as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

wonder whats on the smoking menu for tonight, waiting for my long ass dealer to get his thumb out his arse and ring me so i can pick up.
what we all smoking today lads? im jus finishing off the last of the kryptonite


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> wonder whats on the smoking menu for tonight, waiting for my long ass dealer to get his thumb out his arse and ring me so i can pick up.
> what we all smoking today lads? im jus finishing off the last of the kryptonite


Lemon Haze ahhhhh at last lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> wonder whats on the smoking menu for tonight, waiting for my long ass dealer to get his thumb out his arse and ring me so i can pick up.
> what we all smoking today lads? im jus finishing off the last of the kryptonite


my dealer just text me "cant do tonight, had boozy afternoon in pub"
...I'm pretty sure he's not Dura 

Tempted to phone the back up bloke but the weed aint that great & I'm out on the beers tonight anyway. 

..cant wait to start growing.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 18, 2011)

i have got an important question for you all...................... what football teams do you support theres gotta be some liverpool fans on here!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i have got an important question for you all...................... what football teams do you support theres gotta be some liverpool fans on here!


braga who???


----------



## lemonz (Mar 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> braga who???


would you help me with my back its hurting............... because you just stuck a knife in it lol thats a low blow buddy shame on you


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 18, 2011)

lemonz said:


> would you help me with my back its hurting............... because you just stuck a knife in it lol thats a low blow buddy shame on you


lolol

im spurs m8 but just couldnt resist that sorry lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm an evertonian, which is why I 'liked' sambo's comment. Not a hater tho, half my fam are dirty reds


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

football is a bit too boring for me im afraid, this is more my cup of tea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

Toon army....


----------



## lemonz (Mar 18, 2011)

i thought spurs was bad then i read the next post and saw everton still at least its not man u. is that a man on a bike in the air IMO if we were meant to go that high in the air we would have evolved wings lol i bet its amazing to watch mate. i got no probs with newcastle sound as a pound but 35 for carrol was a bit over the top


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

hello peeps, anyone think theres a prob with putting a carbon filter on both inlet and outlet of inline fan at same time? do you reckon it will fuck the fan or slow the air flow down to much ?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i have got an important question for you all...................... what football teams do you support theres gotta be some liverpool fans on here!


the famous glasgow rangers and anyone thats playin against those wheelie bin raiding soap dodgin kiddi fiddlin spunk socks smelltick ....oh and anyone playin against the english national team....no offence lads ahm not anti english but i FUCKIN DESPISE your pundits and journalist that try to make out that the team is 'world class'...its not, its mediocre at best, fuckin biggest bunch of over paid underachievers outside of the banking system


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

right so ive got a choice of white widow or misty tonight, misty is generally shit when he has it so gna have to put up with the white widow


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello peeps, anyone think theres a prob with putting a carbon filter on both inlet and outlet of inline fan at same time? do you reckon it will fuck the fan or slow the air flow down to much ?


i put my old filter onn my outlet end so tha it scrubs the smelly hot air alittle more, seems to work coz you cant smell a thing, no probs with fan speeds either and ive been doin this for months.


----------



## asap (Mar 18, 2011)

im a massive Liverpool fan, missed 5 games this year and was bred into being a fan, no choice in the matter what so ever. We have been shocking this year, but thankfully we shall no longer be asset stripped to service debts and we dont have a manager that plays the worlds most negative football (not to mention him never managing to string away victories together) Suarez looks the part too so im much happier looking forward. Sod this season it was over before it started really!

On the gadaffi situation, sod it lets invade they got oil and money to rob (typical scouse comments not required) I have said for a long time the middle east will cause the next world war and I can see it all kicking off big time. Lets not leave them alone lets go and build a huge fucking empire again  I would also voulounteer to go to war just to be a war criminal and set my next 100 generations up with some dodgy as fuck money haha


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

asap said:


> im a massive Liverpool fan, missed 5 games this year and was bred into being a fan, no choice in the matter what so ever. We have been shocking this year, but thankfully we shall no longer be asset stripped to service debts and we dont have a manager that plays the worlds most negative football (not to mention him never managing to string away victories together) Suarez looks the part too so im much happier looking forward. Sod this season it was over before it started really!
> 
> On the gadaffi situation, sod it lets invade they got oil and money to rob (typical scouse comments not required) I have said for a long time the middle east will cause the next world war and I can see it all kicking off big time. Lets not leave them alone lets go and build a huge fucking empire again  I would also voulounteer to go to war just to be a war criminal and set my next 100 generations up with some dodgy as fuck money haha


 i always suspected liverpool fans were 'bred', surely things that ugly dont occur naturally!!lol


----------



## asap (Mar 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i always suspected liverpool fans were 'bred', surely things that ugly dont occur naturally!!lol


ha ha very funny, there are a few stunning liverpool fans kelly dalglish to name one


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i put my old filter onn my outlet end so tha it scrubs the smelly hot air alittle more, seems to work coz you cant smell a thing, no probs with fan speeds either and ive been doin this for months.


cheers mate thats what i want to hear...........


----------



## nog (Mar 18, 2011)

warning! westlands mp compost with added john innes is dangerous to mj plants. it screwed up some seedlings a couple of years ago, and i should have known better but i had no soil ( B&Q MP in the pink bags) handy, to repot some new mothers, but still had a couple of bags of the westlands, seeeing as how the new mothers were mature clones of about 6 weeks vege, off an old mother, i thought theyd be tougher than the 6 inch seedlings that it fried two years ago, for a week or so they seemed ok but after a couple of weeks the new leaves are twisted and curling, the older ones are crisping up and dying, the clones are from different strains, and i know one can handle ec's aproaching 2, but not westlands, it makes me paranoid , maybe the man is paying them to add a weed fucking chemical or something to compost, thank fuck they daren't fuck about with the water?
or maybe i got a bad few sacks or maybe its just shite compost. in my opinion.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

heya lads, anyone fancy helping me out? remember i said earlier me mate burnt me plants to shit? well heres the pics, any advice ya can give is appreciated, i dont even know where to start.
All of these plants were perfectly green and healthy with all their leaves on weds night


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

get them in the bath and flush the fuck out of them, its the only option. alternatively and this is truly last resort stuff, wash all the dirt off the roots and dwc tham, its a bloody messy operation but it does work. do not feed for a week and when you do start feedin keep it low. i had exactly the same problem and saved all 5 plants, it may take 2 or 3 weeks for a full recovery btw.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2011)

Just back from the spa  6 courses, 6 different wines and sherries, and then a melt in the sauna before going for a swim  rather a nice way to finish the week.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 1501356View attachment 1501354View attachment 1501352View attachment 1501351View attachment 1501350View attachment 1501349View attachment 1501348View attachment 1501347View attachment 1501346View attachment 1501345View attachment 1501343View attachment 1501342View attachment 1501341heya lads, anyone fancy helping me out? remember i said earlier me mate burnt me plants to shit? well heres the pics, any advice ya canView attachment 1501338 give is appreciated, i dont even know where to start.
> All of these plants were perfectly green and healthy with all their leaves on weds night
> View attachment 1501336


Wow.

......


----------



## lemonz (Mar 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i always suspected liverpool fans were 'bred', surely things that ugly dont occur naturally!!lol


ouch! i heard your rant about the english team and i have to agree but at least were not as bad as you lot ; - )

i was bred to be a liverpool fan too, this season has been the worst i can remember but its looks like thing are on the up for next season suarez is god lol


----------



## lemonz (Mar 18, 2011)

anyone grown out RP headband/sourkush?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> get them in the bath and flush the fuck out of them, its the only option. alternatively and this is truly last resort stuff, wash all the dirt off the roots and dwc tham, its a bloody messy operation but it does work. do not feed for a week and when you do start feedin keep it low. i had exactly the same problem and saved all 5 plants, it may take 2 or 3 weeks for a full recovery btw.


they are in coco and the first thing i did when i found them looking like that is flushed them an then fed them 1/4 nutes until i could get some help, so would it be better to stay with 1/4 nutes or cut them out altogether for the next week?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

id leave them nute free personally but maybe sum otheres in here could give u better advice on that, im a soil grower so i knew that even witha heavy flush there would most likely still be some nutes present in my soil.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck m8. Thats worse than i thought. I hope they make it. I dont have a clue what to do apart from pray


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck m8. Thats worse than i thought. I hope they make it. I dont have a clue what to do apart from pray


cant really do more than flush mate, prob still to much in their system, i will pray for them too.....................


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2011)

also... kick your mates head in for doing that to those ladies :/



Saerimmner said:


> give is appreciated, i dont even know where to start.
> All of these plants were perfectly green and healthy with all their leaves on weds night


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> also... kick your mates head in for doing that to those ladies :/


yeah weve already ruled that out as hes 3 times the size of me, also we ruled out me dangling my man veg in his beverage due to him being gay and probably quite liking the idea of me tea-bagging his pint glass

edit: the bogie in the shoe option is still workable though lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2011)

coffelax.....



Saerimmner said:


> yeah weve already ruled that out as hes 3 times the size of me, also we ruled out me dangling my man veg in his beverage due to him being gay and probably quite liking the idea of me tea-bagging his pint glass
> 
> edit: the bogie in the shoe option is still workable though lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> coffelax.....


im sure we can add that to the maybe list, he text me earlier saying he will buy me a packet of seeds as he "may" have made a mistake watering them


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck it, 30 stone gay maniac is correct all the time. Lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> they are in coco and the first thing i did when i found them looking like that is flushed them an then fed them 1/4 nutes until i could get some help, so would it be better to stay with 1/4 nutes or cut them out altogether for the next week?


na 1/4 strength or u'll kill the micro biology thingys (good ones) in the pot bro


----------



## Airwave (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck it, 30 stone gay maniac is correct all the time. Lol


 lol.

......


----------



## Griffta (Mar 18, 2011)

asap said:


> ha ha very funny, there are a few stunning liverpool fans kelly dalglish to name one


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2011)

Griffta said:


>


mmmmmmmmm, 3 some......geez they look like they've been set on fire and the flames beaten out with a golf shoe


----------



## lemonz (Mar 18, 2011)

Griffta said:


>


lmao as soon as i saw this i tried to find pics of everton fans to rival it but there was nothing even close. oh well at least we are still the better football team ; - )


----------



## asap (Mar 18, 2011)

lemonz said:


> lmao as soon as i saw this i tried to find pics of everton fans to rival it but there was nothing even close. oh well at least we are still the better football team ; - )


Shit how am I meant to keep my shit private if ur posting pictures of my bird all over here!!!!

Lemonz the only pictures u find of the blue shite is empty trophy cabinets....as they say nothing grows in the shade 

Just woke up at work not bad getting paid to sleep and surf the net reading up on all sorts of random shit haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

View attachment 1502283

Once entered you may never return .lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Awrite billy, whats hapnin mate? Do you check your trichs wi a scope? The trichs on one a ma plants is gon amber at the taps, dae they aww turn quick or dae i huv the 2 weeks left i though i did?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> Awrite billy, whats hapnin mate? Do you check your trichs wi a scope? The trichs on one a ma plants is gon amber at the taps, dae they aww turn quick or dae i huv the 2 weeks left i though i did?


naw m8, pure guess work wae me. lol If they have started going amber tho I would chop now. They look ready in my untrained eye. Prediction for 2morrow?

EDIT - take a small bud off the bottom and quick dry in oven. Blaze it up and check the stone out and then multiply by 10 and thats what your gonae get when dried prop


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> naw m8, pure guess work wae me. lol If they have started going amber tho I would chop now. They look ready in my untrained eye. Prediction for 2morrow?


Theres only the odd trich on the very tap that amber so il start flushin that one n keep an eye on them, maybe chop it soon im fukkin rooked man, got a hof q left aswell so thats gonae be done soon. 

I dunno mate, recent form isnae bumpin my confidence up but weve got tae win, canae no win. Il go for a 4-2 win. What a joke that was on thursday, edu was an empty shirt n whittaker n wylde couldnae dae fuk all wi the set pieces, possibly the best two players wi hud on the field but so couldnae blame them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> Theres only the odd trich on the very tap that amber so il start flushin that one n keep an eye on them, maybe chop it soon im fukkin rooked man, got a hof q left aswell so thats gonae be done soon.
> 
> I dunno mate, recent form isnae bumpin my confidence up but weve got tae win, canae no win. Il go for a 4-2 win. What a joke that was on thursday, edu was an empty shirt n whittaker n wylde couldnae dae fuk all wi the set pieces, possibly the best two players wi hud on the field but so couldnae blame them.


Play like we did in the second half we will beat these soap dodgers. Yer right about edu, not been at the races the last few months.

Quick dry some bud m8 and try it. I done some last night and it melted my brain, but I'm not a big puffer


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Play like we did in the second half we will beat these soap dodgers. Yer right about edu, not been at the races the last few months.
> 
> Quick dry some bud m8 and try it. I done some last night and it melted my brain, but I'm not a big puffer


I stripped aw the undergrowth aff one of them the other day n smoked some a the bigger buds n it was lovely but ive been stoned for years noo, wake n bake til bedtime lol, but it tasted delightful n i was stoned so its no fukkin oregano hahaha


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Was that you billy that repped me in my journal sayin chop chop chop?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> Was that you billy that repped me in my journal sayin chop chop chop?


yes. A very low whisper and constant, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> yes. A very low whisper and constant, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop. lol


Hahaha, im gettin nervous noo lol. I checked my book there n it say tae chop before they go amber so maybe chop that one wi amber on the tops the morra n start flushin the other two, il get tae see if flushin makes a difference on taste but the one thats got amber has went purple tae and the buds look miles different fae the other 2 so it looks like its gonae taste different anyway.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuck Flushing, why starve the plant of essentials while in the last 2 weeks of flowering. People say they can taste chemicals. FUCK OFF. The plant converts the chems into it own food. Dried and cured correctly, flushing is not required. There is a guy called riddleme on here, who is clued up to fuck and he puts an argument across saying flushing isn't necessary. Anyway get that bitch chopped, jump on a train to sunny saltcoats and Ill help you smoke it. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

The only time I ever flush is after I go to the toilet, I'm sure the bird would disagree though. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck Flushing, why starve the plant of essentials while in the last 2 weeks of flowering. People say they can taste chemicals. FUCK OFF. The plant converts the chems into it own food. Dried and cured correctly, flushing is not required. There is a guy called riddleme on here, who is clued up to fuck and he puts an argument across saying flushing isn't necessary. Anyway get that bitch chopped, jump on a train to sunny saltcoats and Ill help you smoke it. lol


lol ive read that riddle me's hing about flushing n i agree. When i say il start flushin i mean im just gonae gee them fresh water from now on nae nutes. I canae be arsed doin a full flush, especially in my loft when a wee slip puts me through the roof lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,
chop, chop,


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Hahahaha, your a bad influence billy lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Only fucking about ally. Just give them a dose of Irn Bru, get some more amber trichs. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Heres some nice pics of my ladies today


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 19, 2011)

looking frosty



allywado said:


> Heres some nice pics of my ladies today
> 
> View attachment 1502331View attachment 1502332View attachment 1502333View attachment 1502334View attachment 1502335View attachment 1502336


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> looking frosty


I cant get enough of the bud in the last picture, its my favourite of the lot


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

very nice job mate


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very nice job mate


Cheers mate, great to hear it


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Just chopped a couple of stems off and trimmed and hung them  Gettin close to smoking my first home grown bud.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

nothing like that first bit of home bud......especially when you realise its better than all that stuff you been buying


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Your jacket is gonae stink.lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

I cannot wait til its good n ready to smoke.

I would hope so after the effort ive put in billy hahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> Just chopped a couple of stems off and trimmed and hung them  Gettin close to smoking my first home grown bud.
> 
> View attachment 1502424View attachment 1502425View attachment 1502426View attachment 1502427View attachment 1502428View attachment 1502429View attachment 1502430View attachment 1502431View attachment 1502432


ya bud looks really nice m8 you done a wicked job, enjoy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

fucking rob green the cunt!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking rob green the cunt!!!


just watched it m8. He played a blinder but defoe should have had at least a hat-trick


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> just watched it m8. He played a blinder but defoe should have had at least a hat-trick


am pissed off m8 we needed the 3points...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Essential for the CL. Still a bit in front of the scousers tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 19, 2011)

well there is a ray of hope after all, in spite of the damage to my current plants all 6 seeds i planted last night have popped the soil


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

congrats allwado mate welcome to the club>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2011)

hey boys not been on here for a bit been a bit crazy round these parts and things got a bit rough sambo and silly got your messages boys not very good at the mo down my way had a freind run down and jacked while doin a heron 4 me and lost alot of my gear but hey easy come easy go bro!! anyway im all good and things are a little fucked at the mo but ill be back on form again sharpish hope all is well sambo ill up date your message you sent l8er !!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> hey boys not been on here for a bit been a bit crazy round these parts and things got a bit rough sambo and silly got your messages boys not very good at the mo down my way had a freind run down and jacked while doin a heron 4 me and lost alot of my gear but hey easy come easy go bro!! anyway im all good and things are a little fucked at the mo but ill be back on form again sharpish hope all is well sambo ill up date your message you sent l8er !!


no worrys m8 get back to me when ya can, sounds like fun n games ur end lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Inside job cheddar. Always is


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Inside job cheddar. Always is


was gonna say the same thing you could run me over for kg or 2 of exodus lmao


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright chaps, just curious what my fellow UK growers set ups are, what they are growing and how they are growing it? Unless you got mates that grow too this is a lonely hobby/profession!!


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> congrats allwado mate welcome to the club>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Cheers mate, I quite like it can I stay


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Alright chaps, just curious what my fellow UK growers set ups are, what they are growing and how they are growing it? Unless you got mates that grow too this is a lonely hobby/profession!!


most got journals m8 with all that info, is a lonely game tho if ya dont no ne other growers i suppose.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Better doing it yourself. Dont tell anyone who knows u. People r funny. Especially ex's


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

ex's etc bust more grows than any flir cams imo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2011)

yes sambo inside job i thinks but things are good the lad who got run over will sort my money out lol its the only way i feel for him but not enough to lose half a key its all fun and games as usual lol i know who i think it is so i assume the lad needs the money more than i do so he will have to raise the money in 2 weeks lol if not he has a hole he dug last night to burry his sorry ass in but there you go easy cum easy go !!


sambo020482 said:


> was gonna say the same thing you could run me over for kg or 2 of exodus lmao


----------



## asap (Mar 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ex's etc bust more grows than any flir cams imo


Couldnt agree more pal, when I split up with my slag erm I mean ex, I sold all my gear to make sure there was no unwanted knocks at the door.


----------



## asap (Mar 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> yes sambo inside job i thinks but things are good the lad who got run over will sort my money out lol its the only way i feel for him but not enough to lose half a key its all fun and games as usual lol i know who i think it is so i assume the lad needs the money more than i do so he will have to raise the money in 2 weeks lol if not he has a hole he dug last night to burry his sorry ass in but there you go easy cum easy go !!


Bought upon collection pal, the only way to work it!! If u know what slimey cunt has done it make sure its sorted  The lad that collected it prob told 1 too many people about the BIG bit of business he was doing that day and got followed, if he collected it from urs up security big time as they will probs come looking at where he collected it from!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> yes sambo inside job i thinks but things are good the lad who got run over will sort my money out lol its the only way i feel for him but not enough to lose half a key its all fun and games as usual lol i know who i think it is so i assume the lad needs the money more than i do so he will have to raise the money in 2 weeks lol if not he has a hole he dug last night to burry his sorry ass in but there you go easy cum easy go !!


what was the final weigh in then cheddar from last wks monster trim did you hit the 80z u thought u was there?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

anyone watch breaking bad? i watched the 1st season ages ago when it first came out then kinda forgot bout it just now half way through the second season well worth a watch....


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> anyone watch breaking bad? i watched the 1st season ages ago when it first came out then kinda forgot bout it just now half way through the second season well worth a watch....


Yeah, that's a top show. I'm waiting for season 4 to start.

You ever watch The Walking Dead, Dexter, Board Walk Empire or Spartacus?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2011)

asap said:


> Bought upon collection pal, the only way to work it!! If u know what slimey cunt has done it make sure its sorted  The lad that collected it prob told 1 too many people about the BIG bit of business he was doing that day and got followed, if he collected it from urs up security big time as they will probs come looking at where he collected it from!


lol mate i have no need to worry about that trust me the best of it is peeps thought the lad could hold his own lol just because some1 ran him down and smashed him with a house brick the lad let it go believe me or not but im trusted with more than my life is worth but for some1 to jack me with 20 oz then im sure they would have to kill me this is why he has 2 weeks to pay wot he owes or he digs a little deeper than he likes !!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yeah, that's a top show. I'm waiting for season 4 to start.
> 
> You ever watch The Walking Dead, Dexter, Board Walk Empire or Spartacus?


the walking dead i loved that awave carnt wait till the next season. dexter not a fan off what the others about?


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you two download tv series n movies n that? I use rapidshare n a site called oneddl 2 get my downloads


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what was the final weigh in then cheddar from last wks monster trim did you hit the 80z u thought u was there?


just under lad 2232 grams which to be fair im surprised in cus i thought it would smash it easily


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 19, 2011)

so 6 seeds have jus broken the soil, 2x reg heavy duty fruity,2x reg darkstar,1xauto NL, 1x auto ak47xblueberry and one of the 3 battle scarred plants has started bouncing back to life 
if any of the regs turn out to be male does anyone want em as i dont breed or anything?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the walking dead i loved that awave carnt wait till the next season. dexter not a fan off what the others about?


Board Walk Empire is about organized crime in the states during prohibition. Similar to the Sopranos.

Spartacus is awesome. It's about Gladiators during the Roman empire. Bloody as fuck considering it's on TV. Comes in 2 parts. Spartacus: Blood and Sand and Spartacus: Gods of the Arena.

They can all be found here: http://www.tubeplus.com/


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

fuck,fuck,fuck what the fuck, im no carpenter i know, spent the last 3 fucking days trying to build this new cab and look at it, come on lads what am i going to do..............


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 19, 2011)

lolz - your cab building skills are not up to par with your giant bud growing abilities....



del66666 said:


> fuck,fuck,fuck what the fuck, im no carpenter i know, spent the last 3 fucking days trying to build this new cab and look at it, come on lads what am i going to do..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuck,fuck,fuck what the fuck, im no carpenter i know, spent the last 3 fucking days trying to build this new cab and look at it, come on lads what am i going to do..............


Im saying nothing. Ill post u a link in the morning


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

that is of course my old cab that i took my hammer to......im just a little better than that lol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2011)

morning happy campers, i caught two brown trout yesterday soim in a fuckin great mood, first fishin this season, on one of the hardest lochs in scotland, WHO'S THE MAN!!!!! also just had a big fat line and jist waitin to the pub opens....on the down side it took me 4 fuckin shot tae sniff the line coz ma hooter is fried.im in such a good mood ah mite just start a fight later! fuckin wild brown trout, hardest fish tae catch in the country and ah got two!!!!oh am so pleased wi masel. on the maggot wi two singles on a low weight shot pelet, heavy ground feeding.....to non fishers this wont make sense, slow river feeding into big loch water depth less than 2 foot, now thats class!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

That isny fishing. True fishing is with the fly. Lol. Well done m8. Good fight off a wild brown trout. Hope u werent using 20lb line and 13ft rod coz that would upset me. Lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2011)

4 lb gut size 6 hooks, 9'rod. too early for the fly yet, anither 3 weeks or so, nae flies on the loch surface mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Light tackle, thats the best way. End of May I start going


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2011)

Last time i was out on a lake it was 2am and i was far too drunk to operate the oars in any kind of productive fashion. I'd love to get out fishing sometime this year.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> morning happy campers, i caught two brown trout yesterday soim in a fuckin great mood, first fishin this season, on one of the hardest lochs in scotland, WHO'S THE MAN!!!!! also just had a big fat line and jist waitin to the pub opens....on the down side it took me 4 fuckin shot tae sniff the line coz ma hooter is fried.im in such a good mood ah mite just start a fight later! fuckin wild brown trout, hardest fish tae catch in the country and ah got two!!!!oh am so pleased wi masel. on the maggot wi two singles on a low weight shot pelet, heavy ground feeding.....to non fishers this wont make sense, slow river feeding into big loch water depth less than 2 foot, now thats class!!





supersillybilly said:


> Light tackle, thats the best way. End of May I start going


*cough cough* out of season for me but i suppose u lads "dunne give a fuck" lol i use light tackle down the local river freeline lunchen meat, no trout but a few barbel (one of the strongest fighting river fish) chub, very occasional river carp and its only 2 ft deep crystal clear. nothing bigger than 5lb in the bits i fish but its a good laugh as theres loads of snags and the river isnt wide.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> *cough cough* out of season for me but i suppose u lads "dunne give a fuck" lol i use light tackle down the local river freeline lunchen meat, no trout but a few barbel (one of the strongest fighting river fish) chub, very occasional river carp and its only 2 ft deep crystal clear. nothing bigger than 5lb in the bits i fish but its a good laugh as theres loads of snags and the river isnt wide.


Season starts March 15th up here las. Caught barbel on the fly before and is second best fighting fish i have caught. Joint first is salmon and bone fish i caught in the caribean


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 20, 2011)

try pulling in a 350lb blue marlin, took me 2.5 hours lolz

also i once caught an albatross - that was weird...



supersillybilly said:


> Season starts March 15th up here las. Caught barbel on the fly before and is second best fighting fish i have caught. Joint first is salmon and bone fish i caught in the caribean


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

lucky buggers lol its june 16th down here i think  i suppose i should of realised that salmon and trout are a bit different to the fishing i do lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

There is also a bylaw in scotland whereas you can fish any river for brown trout for free


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> There is also a bylaw in scotland whereas you can fish any river for brown trout for free


thats good most of the places i go i have 2 jump over the fence kinda thing, shouldnt really be there. do u eat ur fish lads or put em back? u cant eat the fish down here and theres a sewage works about 10-15 mile upstream so even if there was trout i wouldnt eat them lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Dont eat. I put them back unless its a monster and nobody will believe u and photos dont do it justice


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

a little bigger than that but its more a night time thing for the bigger ones 







Thought i better include this, to much talk of fishing could get boring for some if they dont like it lol

Hope u've all had a good weekend?

Las 

edit - perpetual thats why it looks so random lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

14 out of 16 of the ak48 have popped. Putting them in rockwool tonight and under 24hrs of light for 1st week,then 12/12. Hopefully i get good results


----------



## horn420 (Mar 20, 2011)

im so fucking happy one of my 5 barneys PINEAPPLE CHUNK has finallly popped out of its shell!! its bin ova a week since i started to germinated the lil fucker!!!lol well chuffed!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys a little question for ya all?

I put my BB blue cheese seeds in a cup of water last night theyd sunk this morn so ive put them in my root riot cubes do i need my light on yet??? or should a leave in dark till i see theyve broke the surfice??? both seeds had cracked a little before i put them in the cubes, there in the airin cupboard at min(in dark) its to cold in my grow room for them with no lights on
Also as this is my 1st time usin the root riots any tips on waterin an stuff would help a million cheers!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi guys a little question for ya all?
> 
> I put my BB blue cheese seeds in a cup of water last night theyd sunk this morn so ive put them in my root riot cubes do i need my light on yet??? or should a leave in dark till i see theyve broke the surfice??? both seeds had cracked a little before i put them in the cubes, there in the airin cupboard at min(in dark) its to cold in my grow room for them with no lights on
> Also as this is my 1st time usin the root riots any tips on waterin an stuff would help a million cheers!!


dont think it matters mate, they are on auto pilot with or without......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool it would be a lot better if i can get the light on them now mate cos then i can chuck them in my room!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool it would be a lot better if i can get the light on them now mate cos then i can chuck them in my room!


im sure they will appreciate the heat mate...marijuana nl got some new seeds in ...........


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

hey pukka i chuck my rr cubes in the propergator with the light over them to help keep them warm and moist, with keeping them moist i just spray them once a day and keep an eye on them, you dont want them wet just not dry i spray the prop twice a day to keep the humidity high mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey pukka i chuck my rr cubes in the propergator with the light over them to help keep them warm and moist, with keeping them moist i just spray them once a day and keep an eye on them, you dont want them wet just not dry i spray the prop twice a day to keep the humidity high mate


Thanks for that Dragon mate there in my room now just done it after readin, and there in the propergater, Do you need to ph the water you spray them with mate?, my tap is 7.6
And would you go with the light on 24h till theyv surfaced?

Cheers bro


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

so i use ruck inline fans, hows about you lot? and whats all these similar sounding like hvk rvk ruck


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks for that Dragon mate there in my room now just done it after readin, and there in the propergater, Do you need to ph the water you spray them with mate?, my tap is 7.6
> And would you go with the light on 24h till theyv surfaced?
> 
> Cheers bro


no worries mate, i leave all my water to stand for a day so it warms to room temp, i don't ph it mate i sometimes filter it though with a briter filter but for the most part don't worry about it, i leave the light on 24/7 but because it's a 150w blue cfl i leave it a about 2ft above the prop and it does the job brilliantly mate, another thing i do is fill the prop with perlite and once they've rooted the roots run wild through it and have a good start for when their put into their medium, i don't know if it makes much of a difference mate but they seem to start well and fast


----------



## allywado (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so i use ruck inline fans, hows about you lot? and whats all these similar sounding like hvk rvk ruck


Awrite del? Im in the middle of getting my shopping list together for my new set up, gonna build a 2.5m by 1.25m room in the other end of my loft, from the floor to the roof. Gonna get myself a fan n a carbon filter, been looking at this one - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-RUCK-EXTRACTOR-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-GROW-TENTS-/270720529100?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f083372cc - 5" ruck fan. Also gonna get a 600W hps to team up with my 400W. Getting the black/white reflective sheeting for the inside and i plan to do about 12 plants in coco in there. Should be good fun and if all goes to plan it should look the part too.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Ally im doing a 16 plant dripper system with 2x600w about the same size. All the gear including 20 femzd ak48 seeds came in just under 700. We r the people


----------



## allywado (Mar 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ally im doing a 16 plant dripper system with 2x600w about the same size. All the gear including 20 femzd ak48 seeds came in just under 700. We r the people


We Are The People!!!

Im a student so ive no got that much cash floatin about lol. I reckon this new set up will skin me about 3 ton max but most a that will get used again n again hopefully. Was gonae go DWC but it would be too expensive the now, ive got a 20l black bucket n lid, net pots, n air stones there but so il maybe diy a wee one to get a shot of it. Canae wait tae this grows done so i can start gettin this built, got the perfect space for it at the other end of the loft n ive got 18 fem seeds there waitin to be grown. got 4 reg that il do 12/12 with aswell.

I was so fukkin happy to see the gers playin proper fitbaw the day. Edu....still never cut it but davis, jelavic, wylde, lafferty then weiss when he came were spot on. No rated lafferty at aw since he got here but he done well.


----------



## allywado (Mar 20, 2011)

Im just smokin some of my chronic haze the now and things are hazy , tastes delightful, definately never smoked anythin that tasted like this, smoked stuff that tasted better but its still lovely. Well chuffed am ur


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Im going to grow a mother in my other tent so i can get a sog going after the ak's


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

allywado said:


> Awrite del? Im in the middle of getting my shopping list together for my new set up, gonna build a 2.5m by 1.25m room in the other end of my loft, from the floor to the roof. Gonna get myself a fan n a carbon filter, been looking at this one - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-RUCK-EXTRACTOR-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-GROW-TENTS-/270720529100?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f083372cc - 5" ruck fan. Also gonna get a 600W hps to team up with my 400W. Getting the black/white reflective sheeting for the inside and i plan to do about 12 plants in coco in there. Should be good fun and if all goes to plan it should look the part too.


good price on the fan mate..ruck appear to be better than rvk hvk etc..............reckon you will do fine. thinking of getting another 600 in my grow but after summer i think...maybe
get some pics up when you are sorted..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so i use ruck inline fans, hows about you lot? and whats all these similar sounding like hvk rvk ruck





allywado said:


> Awrite del? Im in the middle of getting my shopping list together for my new set up, gonna build a 2.5m by 1.25m room in the other end of my loft, from the floor to the roof. Gonna get myself a fan n a carbon filter, been looking at this one - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-RUCK-EXTRACTOR-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-GROW-TENTS-/270720529100?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f083372cc - 5" ruck fan. Also gonna get a 600W hps to team up with my 400W. Getting the black/white reflective sheeting for the inside and i plan to do about 12 plants in coco in there. Should be good fun and if all goes to plan it should look the part too.


check out fantronix.com they do all the same fans as the hydro shop lads but much cheaper, some youll have to wire up yasel but thats as hard as wiring a plug really.

del ive got a 8" rvk, its like a fucking jet engine.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 20, 2011)

is it as noisy? or silent?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> del ive got a 8" rvk, its like a fucking jet engine.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check out fantronix.com they do all the same fans as the hydro shop lads but much cheaper, some youll have to wire up yasel but thats as hard as wiring a plug really.
> 
> del ive got a 8" rvk, its like a fucking jet engine.


thats odd they are giving different ratings for the rvk and hvk fans than 3 counties and growell............got the tt fans though, had 1 of those running for maybe 4 years now every day, thats value.......good prices there though mate think i will just grab one from them cheers.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

some sites say ruck push more air? tt are lower db, rvk are 48 db- tt are 37 db............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> is it as noisy? or silent?


They are quite noisy i have the same fan although i dont use it anymore, silencers are worth the money if noise is a problem but alot of it comes down to what fan controller you have when it comes to fan hum the better the controller the less hum there seems to be.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> some sites say ruck push more air? tt are lower db, rvk are 48 db- tt are 37 db............[/QUO
> 
> Rucks are better than rvks in genral, the tt are OK for small grows though like a cab i have a 5in in my DIY cab and you cant hear the thing on full pelt they just dont push anywhere near the same CFM rating of the rucks/rvks.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checked the girls. Bud are beefing up big time. The cola on the big girl is about 24 inches. Not much of a smell though which is a little disappionting. Aw well u cant have it all


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

Heres a link to my new thread guys
PUKKA BUD's Coco Grow Journal!!


----------



## chinoholmes (Mar 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres a link to my new thread guys
> 
> PUKKA BUD's Coco Grow Journal!!


Link isn't working dude. But totally subscribed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

Has this 1 worked mate??

PUKKA BUD's Coco Grow Journal!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

First canna coco grow with canna nutes


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

http://https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/390606-first-canna-coco-grow-canna-52.html#post5437050


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/418433-pukka-buds-coco-grow-journal.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

this 1 works mate

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/418433-pukka-buds-coco-grow-journal.html


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2011)

Steak. Steak? Steak!! STEAK!!!! Fist piece of real meat i've bought in a year other than a chicken i once cooked.

And fuck me, either i'm stoned, really really stoned, or spelling steak s-t-e-a-k just seems plain wrong, had to google up on the spelling, just doesn't read and sound right in my head haha. And i was a butcher for many years and i'm pondering this  muppet? i think so


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> del66666 said:
> 
> 
> > some sites say ruck push more air? tt are lower db, rvk are 48 db- tt are 37 db............[/QUO
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

apparently a carbon fiter stops air flow by 15-20 percent..............


----------



## Griffta (Mar 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> del66666 said:
> 
> 
> > some sites say ruck push more air? tt are lower db, rvk are 48 db- tt are 37 db............[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 20, 2011)

Griffta said:


> jimmygreenfingers said:
> 
> 
> > What are these tt fans? Im trying to set up the quietest possible ventilation for my little dr60. Im using LED too so not much heat - i just need some airflow.
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Griffta said:


> jimmygreenfingers said:
> 
> 
> > What are these tt fans? Im trying to set up the quietest possible ventilation for my little dr60. Im using LED too so not much heat - i just need some airflow.
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

don gin told me bout that fantronix site, looks ok


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my fan from fantronix, had to wire it but saved about 12 quid so can't complain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> is it as noisy? or silent?


its most definately not quiet... i was looking at an accoustic but the airflow is shite and the price is off putting. i just wrapped it up in a sleeping bag. didnt do a lot tbh. when i shift this year ill be looking at either a DIY insulation box or a silencer or possibly a huge accoustic fan. wish i had the scratch to do a side by side, and a shop i could send them back to haha


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its most definately not quiet... i was looking at an accoustic but the airflow is shite and the price is off putting. i just wrapped it up in a sleeping bag. didnt do a lot tbh. when i shift this year ill be looking at either a DIY insulation box or a silencer or possibly a huge accoustic fan. wish i had the scratch to do a side by side, and a shop i could send them back to haha


I used a single System Air 6" fan with 3x cool tubes. Worked well.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its most definately not quiet... i was looking at an accoustic but the airflow is shite and the price is off putting. i just wrapped it up in a sleeping bag. didnt do a lot tbh. when i shift this year ill be looking at either a DIY insulation box or a silencer or possibly a huge accoustic fan. wish i had the scratch to do a side by side, and a shop i could send them back to haha


is it the fan making noise or the air flow? i put my carbon filter on the output which acts as a silencer......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

why the fuck did i quote myself.............think im losing it......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

My new setup has an intake fan 150mm RVK A1. Is this going to be noisey, coz if it is the bird is going to go mental. She already cracks up with the air pumps on constantly


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why the fuck did i quote myself.............think im losing it......


 
think your losing it.......(said sarcastically)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

its goiong to sound like a jumbo jet if you dont silence it...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its goiong to sound like a jumbo jet if you dont silence it...........


yeah ive got a spare 8" ruck laying in the loft, too loud for me to use ina flat so im jus running a 4 or 5"


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

how the fuck do i do that


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys just love winding me up. Just spoke with my hydro guy and he says there is no noise at all. Fucking Jumbo Jet. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You guys just love winding me up. Just spoke with my hydro guy and he says there is no noise at all. Fucking Jumbo Jet. lol


maybe not on the newer models but the older one ive got is about as quiet as a junkie in a wetherspoons lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

its normally the air coming through it that makes the noise.......the man at the hydro would tell you anything to make a sale


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

He has told me it very quiet, so if it's loud I will personally make him eat it. Or he will have to give me one that is very quiet at no extra expense. It cost me £70


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> is it the fan making noise or the air flow? i put my carbon filter on the output which acts as a silencer......


bit of both airflow makes noise if the duct is bent, straighter the less noise it makes but its inevitable unless youve got mountains of space. i cant put the can at the other end cos im venting out an airbrick, id have to make a hole through the wall to fit the can in haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of both airflow makes noise if the duct is bent, straighter the less noise it makes but its inevitable unless youve got mountains of space. i cant put the can at the other end cos im venting out an airbrick, id have to make a hole through the wall to fit the can in haha


What the fuck happened to your team at the weekend m8. Did you watch the Old Firm Final?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of both airflow makes noise if the duct is bent, straighter the less noise it makes but its inevitable unless youve got mountains of space. i cant put the can at the other end cos im venting out an airbrick, id have to make a hole through the wall to fit the can in haha


you got a hammer havent you............i can lend you one......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What the fuck happened to your team at the weekend m8. Did you watch the Old Firm Final?


 fuck knows man, i was well sick. thats the thing tho this season everyone has been beatable on the day. weve lost to teams we should have beaten at gotten tanked by relegation fighters. nowt new for nufc tho. I was actually at gateshead international for the semi final of the fa trophy( i know... dont laugh) to see who was gonna go to wembley. me n the gaffer were going to go down if the head army won, but they were shite, well both teams were really. but darlo went through on aggy. apparentyl 'they're just a town full of peado's' according to the home fans!?!?


del66666 said:


> you got a hammer havent you............i can lend you one......


 im shifting to a new gaf afore i get pinched for being complacent where i am. pay to keep on your toes


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You guys just love winding me up. Just spoke with my hydro guy and he says there is no noise at all. Fucking Jumbo Jet. lol


Billy that 150mmm RVK has a DB rating of 47 at 3 m thats not silent. What ive found is anything over 30/35 DB is noisy but like i said alot of it comes down to what fan controller you use as alot of the noise a fan makes is when its idling and thats down to the fan controller, cheap ones are not "variac" controllers which means your fan hums like a bitch good quaility controllers eliminate that hum. Also acustic ducting and silencers are worth the money if noise is a problem. Ive been through more fans than i care to remember because of the noise factor and in the end went with an acustic one.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> jimmygreenfingers said:
> 
> 
> > you got your carbon filter on input or output
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/8393838/War-on-drugs-has-failed-say-former-heads-of-MI5-CPS-and-BBC.html

just in case anyone didnt see it in the other thread


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 21, 2011)

They won't go back on it though will they saer, cause then they'll have to acknowledge that they've wasted ridiculous amounts of time and money, and if there's one thing politicians don't do, its tell the truth/ admit they were wrong. Nob heads, the lot of em. 

Been sat out in the sun all day today lads, really lifted my spirits. 

[video=youtube;fuGjCjllPkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuGjCjllPkM[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 21, 2011)

they may be forced to by the EU, especially the court of human rights, combine that with a huge budget deficit and police forces/CPS?probation/prison service spending million arresting and detaining ppl for ridiculously small amounts of anything, alongside notable public figures and heads of various organisations(MI5/MI6 probation service, NHS, medical association, police/ambulance etc ) coming out public and saying this isnt working and you have got a perfect recipe for it being legal within a few years.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> how the fuck do i do that


Billy mate if you hang the fan with bungy cords its ment to stop some noise bro or you can make a silencer box thingy theres a guide on here forgot name tho mate lol!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> They won't go back on it though will they saer, cause then they'll have to acknowledge that they've wasted ridiculous amounts of time and money, and if there's one thing politicians don't do, its tell the truth/ admit they were wrong. Nob heads, the lot of em.
> 
> Been sat out in the sun all day today lads, really lifted my spirits.
> 
> [video=youtube;fuGjCjllPkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuGjCjllPkM[/video]


Sweet tune buddy!!! Love the avatar to lol fuckin legend!!!!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Billy that 150mmm RVK has a DB rating of 47 at 3 m thats not silent. What ive found is anything over 30/35 DB is noisy but like i said alot of it comes down to what fan controller you use as alot of the noise a fan makes is when its idling and thats down to the fan controller, cheap ones are not "variac" controllers which means your fan hums like a bitch good quaility controllers eliminate that hum. Also acustic ducting and silencers are worth the money if noise is a problem. Ive been through more fans than i care to remember because of the noise factor and in the end went with an acustic one.


Every acoustic fan I've seen has a Squirrel fan inside it and they're supposed to be really good. Is yours any good when it comes to actually exhausting or in-taking air?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Every acoustic fan I've seen has a Squirrel fan inside it and they're supposed to be really good. Is yours any good when it comes to actually exhausting or in-taking air?


Yes mate its very good, got me the CAB series acoustic fan (200mm) for extraction when i had me old setup. Dont use it anymore as im in a grow cab but i found it well worth the money and i should have bought it before buying the other piece of crap i had lol.


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 21, 2011)

Lads,
Never done soil but thinking about it.
Could some one spare 2 min to message me what soil they use from start to finish,id ask on forum but most aint from uk and soil i aint heard of lol.

Just googled my user name and im para 1st 5 results were me on this forum!!!!
Shittttt cant they stop that??
Bobylon wouldnt have a problem,jusr google uk cannabis growers,IP shower and BOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM
Am I being to para?
even if I am our user name showing on goooogles aint very safe is?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> Lads,
> Never done soil but thinking about it.
> Could some one spare 2 min to message me what soil they use from start to finish,id ask on forum but most aint from uk and soil i aint heard of lol.
> 
> ...


you just love your name up in google lights..............famous at last


----------



## Griffta (Mar 21, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> Lads,
> Never done soil but thinking about it.
> Could some one spare 2 min to message me what soil they use from start to finish,id ask on forum but most aint from uk and soil i aint heard of lol.
> 
> ...


Instead of PM'ing him, post it in here (as I'm interested to know recomended soils too)
I was gonna use that john innes no.3


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Instead of PM'ing him, post it in here (as I'm interested to know recomended soils too)
> I was gonna use that john innes no.3


we cant hes made us paranoid.......we will pm you.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Instead of PM'ing him, post it in here (as I'm interested to know recomended soils too)
> I was gonna use that john innes no.3


John Innes no 2. Builders sand (5mm) and vemiculite/perlite. I mixed that in a 3:1:2 ratio i believe and for my first grow, they did just beautifully. The recipe came from a long established grower and it worked out pretty well  Until i found coco


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

coco coco coco cococo cococococo


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2011)

Del's the man, and he knows that! Coco truly is fantastic stuff even from the very short amount of time i was using it, kicks the living shite out of soil.

I'm busy getting drunk as a motherfucker, had an hour long row with the boss, and by row i mean calling her a fucking cow and such, but yes, angry angry angry drin drink drink, the mans way of daeling with things. So much for me feeeling positive about signing new contracts, erious doubts  unemployment ftw!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

never touch the stuff...got rid of the wife so goodbye stress.....must lay that patio tomorrow


----------



## Razztafarai (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, this thread is huge. Doubtless many UK newbies have asked where to buy bits and bobs locally that seem abundant in the states, i.e. ph testers, moisture readers, plug in light fittings. But without havijg to trawl though 1,400 pages is it ok to ask? I had several unsucessful trips to tesco, homebase and even robert dyas to find the tools i need. Any recommendations would be most welcome.

Im considering building an array of cfl lights about 4 65w self ballasted 2700 & 6500k. But unfortunately ive been unable to find the fancy wire only plug in lamp fittings our lucky American friends have access to. I considered buying a few cheapo study lamps from Argos and guttin out the wiring but they have a warning label stating that they can only take up to 40w max. So if anyone knows where I can find some lamp wires in the uk please let me know, double headed ones would be ideal. I'm also looking for those silver coloured bowl shaped cfl reflectors ive seen people using during my research.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 22, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Wow, this thread is huge. Doubtless many UK newbies have asked where to buy bits and bobs locally that seem abundant in the states, i.e. ph testers, moisture readers, plug in light fittings. But without havijg to trawl though 1,400 pages is it ok to ask? I had several unsucessful trips to tesco, homebase and even robert dyas to find the tools i need. Any recommendations would be most welcome.
> 
> Im considering building an array of cfl lights about 4 65w self ballasted 2700 & 6500k. But unfortunately ive been unable to find the fancy wire only plug in lamp fittings our lucky American friends have access to. I considered buying a few cheapo study lamps from Argos and guttin out the wiring but they have a warning label stating that they can only take up to 40w max. So if anyone knows where I can find some lamp wires in the uk please let me know, double headed ones would be ideal. I'm also looking for those silver coloured bowl shaped cfl reflectors ive seen people using during my research.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


wilkinsons/pound shop/99p shop for soil/perlite/plant pots/string/wire ties,tools etc etc etc
B&Q/internet for light bulbs/grow light/grow tent etc
online seedbanks for seeds


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> they may be forced to by the EU, especially the court of human rights, combine that with a huge budget deficit and police forces/CPS?probation/prison service spending million arresting and detaining ppl for ridiculously small amounts of anything, alongside notable public figures and heads of various organisations(MI5/MI6 probation service, NHS, medical association, police/ambulance etc ) coming out public and saying this isnt working and you have got a perfect recipe for it being legal within a few years.


Now wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## allywado (Mar 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Instead of PM'ing him, post it in here (as I'm interested to know recomended soils too)
> I was gonna use that john innes no.3


Im using john innes no.3 from b & q atm and im not too keen on it, ive been losing fan leaves and i have to put it down to that, but its my first grow so i really dont know for sure whats caused the problem. Im going coco coco coco coco next round, soon.


----------



## allywado (Mar 22, 2011)

Still cant believe i grew this


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

if you dont believe it how can we............


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2011)

carnt go wrong with bio-bizz soil ive used the all mix from start to finish on every grow with decent results u aint gotta mix anything up and they got a range of nutes and feeding chart if ya new to growing its the easier option a more expensive but easy.


----------



## allywado (Mar 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if you dont believe it how can we............


Maybe I didn't........


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

yum yum

gimme sum



allywado said:


> Still cant believe i grew this
> 
> View attachment 1507467View attachment 1507468View attachment 1507469


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking lovley Ally boy. Here is a little popcorn bud from the bottom of my Neville's.

Quick dried and smoke last night. Taste not so good but incapacitated - YES. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

in·ca·pac·i·tate (nk-ps-tt)
tr.v. in·ca·pac·i·tat·ed, in·ca·pac·i·tat·ing, in·ca·pac·i·tates
1. To deprive of strength or ability; disable.
2. To make legally ineligible; disqualify.


You're disqualified...



supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1507489
> 
> 
> Looking lovley Ally boy. Here is a little popcorn bud from the bottom of my Neville's.
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

lol quickdry tastes like hay out the oven but definitely can put you on your arse. 

I always forget when I'm smoking my lemon that afterwards I always think Im not that stoned and then about 20 minutes later I realise I've been staring at the moon for ages haha. Really does knock the sense out of my head.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol quickdry tastes like hay out the oven but definitely can put you on your arse.
> 
> I always forget when I'm smoking my lemon that afterwards I always think Im not that stoned and then about 20 minutes later I realise I've been staring at the moon for ages haha. Really does knock the sense out of my head.


Same here, was thinking about posting on here last night for about 2hrs, then thought what the fuck am I doing. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone know what happened to the server last night/this morning - was down...

was it just maintenance?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

few shots of what came out yesterday.

psycho killer (psychosis x deep purple X jack the ripper)










Livers


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

Splendid, fucking splendid Don


----------



## allywado (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazin don, can I trade plant for plant  ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

cheers billy! im reckoning on 6.5 to 7 from the pair


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh don you slut, got me all ancy now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

allywado said:


> Amazin don, can I trade plant for plant  ?


hahah your nugs looked pretty frosty man, it pains me to sell it never mind trade it haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers billy! im reckoning on 6.5 to 7 from the pair


how long was that livers in 12/12 for then don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

9 weeks friday gone, could have taken it a week or more back but i seeded some so wanted them to be fully ripe.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

amazing don ++


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

what we lookin at here ally? 






cheers mantis


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers billy! im reckoning on 6.5 to 7 from the pair


Not be far off that Don me thinks. You will get top prices for them livers. I would bang that out at £250 per oz and if you don't I think you are robbing yourself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah i could quite easily but i only sort friends and they just wouldnt buy it at that, they'd prefer to get underweight 20's of cinderella or whatevers in. id rather shift at 180 and know im not going to get stuck up for a couple of ton. protecting my interests not getting robbed of them is how i look at it.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> anyone know what happened to the server last night/this morning - was down...
> 
> was it just maintenance?


libyan war planes brought the system down.............bet you were all clucking .


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

lovely looking nugs there don................


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought someone poured tiger blood into the mainframe to cool the core reactors...



del66666 said:


> libyan war planes brought the system down.............bet you were all clucking .


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few shots of what came out yesterday.
> 
> psycho killer (psychosis x deep purple X jack the ripper)
> 
> ...


psycho killer (psychosis x deep purple X jack the ripper

Thats sounds like some knockout bud there !! They look more than ready, good work DGT.. You smoked that cross beefore or is it the first time around?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

this is a first for me, ive had some quick dry and its lush its thick n musky like cheese but with a lemon sweetness from the jack the ripper side. stuffs knockout. its one of Mr West's creations.

cheers del


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Think allys bud was from his chronic haze don. How's the high on the livers? I know nout of the genetics so couldn't hedge a good bet lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

strong kick in the head, face tingler. Good body but not too overpowering but if you were to hit a bong a few times you wont be going far. i could smoke it all day. if youve tried exodus cheese or psychosis its on par easily


----------



## allywado (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what we lookin at here ally?


Yeah as wow said, its chronic haze from world of seeds, have a look at my journal in my siggy


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 22, 2011)

Big up the scientist mr west..some doja looking creations there..

how much pukka strains is there in the U.k? i know Don an mr west have a few rare/new strains anybody else have any or know of any?

*




*

*Update wk 7/ wk 5 flower*

Heres some snaps from the room , the troubled plants perked back up , the leafs look like the've been burnt so i dont think ill be going that high on the food levels again . The funny thing is i have been keeping my schedule in check for the last couple grows and its all gone out the window. Its like a took my head out the books for a minute and forgot everything i read.. Thanks mr HB..

Any body got anysuggestions on crosses with the skunk no1 , from my current list?

The D'og s growing taller than the rest, its a good plant to lst this ones got some long ass arms,im not to sure which pheno this is , Couple of the cuts have rooted so ill be able to see how it grows diff from seed hopefully not as tall.To be fair though nearly all my seeds have grown taller than any of my cuts.
​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

checked man, whats next in?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet christ that's a rather whopping tent there Doc, slightly envious, but me and my 1 foot by 2 foot will have to suffice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like some nice satty dom skunk there Dre. what other strains you got to play with?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sweet christ that's a rather whopping tent there Doc


My thoughts exactly! What are the dimensions on that beast?


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sweet christ that's a rather whopping tent there Doc, slightly envious, but me and my 1 foot by 2 foot will have to suffice


 thanks .. this aint no tent ttt its a room set up..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like some nice satty dom skunk there Dre. what other strains you got to play with?


Ive got:
ak47,blue cheese,D'og,Jack herer,Super silver haze all in prop tray as cuts. Mates giving my some g13 cuts and gbud in a bit ..


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> thanks .. this aint no tent ttt its a room set up..
> 
> 
> .


Ha, that would kinda make sense  Was thinking tent because of the seemingly high quality shinies on your walls, doesn't look much like my shitty mylar sheets


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> My thoughts exactly! What are the dimensions on that beast?


Im only using 2.4m X 2.4m , the rooms got a lot more space but i ve got all of the equiptment and watering tub 110ltr on the other side of the room , i took i few heres a look ,abit messy here and there i should of took pics at the start wen it was tidy

Yeah thats a green light bulb ,which i think is a must as you'll always seem to need to do some thing with the lights off, put up my first shelves!! , Thats roof insultaion around the fan cut still in the bag and taped up ,it helps reduce the noise even more, air exits up into loft and out input comes from loft/outside. If you check my Ak47 grow you can see how it was set out before..


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Im only using 2.4m X 2.4m , the rooms got a lot more space but i ve got all of the equiptment and watering tub 110ltr on the other side of the room , i took i few heres a look ,abit messy here and there i should of took pics at the start wen it was tidyView attachment 1507706View attachment 1507707View attachment 1507708View attachment 1507709


Quality setup m8. Had a look at your thread aswel. NICE!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol that's crazy, because the sheets kind of hang a bit it looks like a tent. That is a huge filter as well! Soundproofed that fan good an proper haha.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol that's crazy, because the sheets kind of hang a bit it looks like a tent. That is a huge filter as well! Soundproofed that fan good an proper haha.


Lol.. sheets had to come down and them got put back up its ripped in some places but its doing its job , Ive had that filter for ages now and its still going strong makes sense to go bigger and then add a dimmer switch if its to powerful .. I get all fans and filters at street prices so i tend to get bigger than i need.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Lol.. sheets had to come down and them got put back up its ripped in some places but its doing its job , Ive had that filter for ages now and its still going strong makes sense to go bigger and then add a dimmer switch if its to powerful .. I get all fans and filters at street prices so i tend to get bigger than i need.


Sounds like a pretty sweet deal mate! I like your philosphy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

Canny beat a 5 finger discount. lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sweet christ that's a rather whopping tent there Doc, slightly envious, but me and my 1 foot by 2 foot will have to suffice


That's smaller than my little tent! How do you vent that little space TTT? trying to get the right fans & shit for my dr60 is doing my head in


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

you got hps in your dr60?



Griffta said:


> That's smaller than my little tent! How do you vent that little space TTT? trying to get the right fans & shit for my dr60 is doing my head in


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> That's smaller than my little tent! How do you vent that little space TTT? trying to get the right fans & shit for my dr60 is doing my head in


I used A 6" TT fan with a 250w for my DR60. Worked well.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

[youtube]CpgX1pxcizc[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> That's smaller than my little tent! How do you vent that little space TTT? trying to get the right fans & shit for my dr60 is doing my head in


One of these as an extractor should do you fine and put an air mover fan in front of your vents to draw the air in should be ok. http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=841

What light u going with, anything 400w and under I think this setup will be fine


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> That's smaller than my little tent! How do you vent that little space TTT? trying to get the right fans & shit for my dr60 is doing my head in


Well that's the footprint of what i am feasibly able to work with. It's got a good bit of unusable space where the ballas and fans sit, but other than that i grow in 2x1x6 foot area, and vent straight up through the ceiling. Just use a budget 5" rkf fan, but damn does it work, if i cover the cooltube with my palm i can just start swinging it around on it's chains as if i were glued to it  the 4 port airpump in the attic makes a hell of a lot more noise than the fan does up there. (call me para but i feel very uneasy about having unmonitered electrics running in the attic)

http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?categoryID=451&subcategoryID=451&productID=1366

Thats the stuff i use. Cheapest i could get away with, but it's been running good for around 2 years now, carbon filter still seems to be doing it's job  i think haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Aaaaa saiddddd, NICE ONE BRAVAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Aaaaa saiddddd, NICE ONE BRAVAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


I was sat in work most of last week shouting that out loud, purely to try and work out where it was from, my boss started to get a bit peeved  NICE ONE BRUVAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## PurPle BuDs (Mar 22, 2011)

lol im growing in uk on my windowsill but its doing pretty good heres a pic i just took now:


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I was sat in work most of last week shouting that out loud, purely to try and work out where it was from, my boss started to get a bit peeved  NICE ONE BRUVAAAAAAAAAA!!!


Haha, when me and the lads drink we always just end up shouting it at each other. Must be our demographic haha. 



PurPle BuDs said:


> lol im growing in uk on my windowsill but its doing pretty good heres a pic i just took now:View attachment 1507941


I tried window sill grow last year, you'll get some really stretchy plants but right now it's too early so that things going to go into flower straight away. You wanna leave it till the end of may to veg with the sunlight.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

dr green are those ballasts just sitting on a bit of wood lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

[youtube]ZtucwBlNr3A[/youtube]

haha


----------



## PurPle BuDs (Mar 22, 2011)

even if it is flower itll still carry on growing so im not bothered


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

thats fuckin funny man.................


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2011)

PurPle BuDs said:


> even if it is flower itll still carry on growing so im not bothered


He was only trying to give u a bit of advice. Touchy, touchy. Lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

PurPle BuDs said:


> even if it is flower itll still carry on growing so im not bothered


just keep it in a room with light at night to stop it flowering then when summer is in full blast put it away so it gets 12 hour of real good sun every day whilst it flowers................not sure if i made sense....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 22, 2011)

lovely looking setup you got dr g dre

i need to change so much and get loads of new equipment most of me stuff is brought a few yrs ago when i was clueless and a few bits have been brought cheap or in desperation now ive got 6'' reflectors with 5'' fans 4'' filters with 5'' fans 6'' filter with 5'' fan all taped n tied 2gether not pretty and only just about does the job.

2 6'' acoustic fans, fan controller and another 6'' cooltube and il be happy, wallet wont be tho lol n aint got it till me next few are down so they gonna av to just keep ghetto growing for now.


----------



## Griffta (Mar 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I used A 6" TT fan with a 250w for my DR60. Worked well.





supersillybilly said:


> One of these as an extractor should do you fine and put an air mover fan in front of your vents to draw the air in should be ok. http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=841
> 
> What light u going with, anything 400w and under I think this setup will be fine





tip top toker said:


> i grow in 2x1x6 foot area, and vent straight up through the ceiling. Just use a budget 5" rkf fan, but damn does it work...
> 
> http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?categoryID=451&subcategoryID=451&productID=1366
> 
> Thats the stuff i use. Cheapest i could get away with...


Oh I'm gonna be growing with my LED light but thanks very much you lot, thats really helpful.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

lol, man got thrown in at the deep end, by a chimp!



PurPle BuDs said:


> even if it is flower itll still carry on growing so im not bothered


It won't grow very big though is what I meant. But like del said, you could leave a CFL bulb on all the time in that room to keep it vegging.


----------



## horn420 (Mar 22, 2011)

hey peeps got a question my plants are gettin close to harvest time but a bit unsure when 2 do it!! is it when 75% of the hairs have turned orange?? thanx


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

A microscope is always a good idea, or a jewelers loup. On the whole though, i just chop em when i chop em, if i do it slightly early or slightly late, there's always next time


----------



## horn420 (Mar 22, 2011)

lol. yeh suppose! dont have either of those but my plant has only started turning orange 5days ago so another couple of weeks maybe??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2011)

Any 1 else have trouble gettin on here last night???


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

Aye, they were updating the software. Started off telling you back in 20 jut updating to a 404 i think, can't quite remmeber haha


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

Cock! Could really really do with £100 right now  that's just an unfair price to sell em at :/ although saying that i think i'd have to make that £200  i don't even play games any more and my computer is bigger than some a lot of the plants i grow, and consumes almost as much power as the plants use  think i'd rather shift that power over into lights than shiny graphics cards and processors


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

You've lost me on that last one ttt lol, where did that come from?!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

coulda sworn i posted the link haha

http://www.dabs.com/products/d-link-2-bay-nas-network-storage-enclosure-49GV.html?utm_source=retention+email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email220311&utm_content=i800

NAS units normally cost a bucketload, even for the crap ones. £50 is utterly affordable, or should be, but ironically it's not


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha, just read the description for that thing. Is it mainly for downloading torrents with ease or what? I'm far from being a techy.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck torrents haha, i just have loads and loads ofs tuff i like to access, but at present, have to have a power sucking monster of a computer turned on to access just music etc, seems pointless. THose are just harddrives connected to your network, so you have all the films available on the house network, but it' using a hell of a lot lesss power


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cock! Could really really do with £100 right now  that's just an unfair price to sell em at :/ although saying that i think i'd have to make that £200  i don't even play games any more and my computer is bigger than some a lot of the plants i grow, and consumes almost as much power as the plants use  think i'd rather shift that power over into lights than shiny graphics cards and processors


What you running Tip Top? I play with,
Antec 900 case
Asus M2R32-MVP mobo (first mobo with pci-e x16 x16 xfire)
4GB Geil Black Dragon Ram
AMD Athlon 64 dual core 3.2GHZ CPU
Enermax Galaxy 850w psu
2x Saphire HD3870's in crossfire 
Graphics cooled by Thermaltake DuOrb coolers
Soundblaster Audigy soundcard
640GB harddrive
500GB harddrive
250GB harddrive (boot)
Hooked up to my 40inch LCD

The rig's about 4 years old now but when I built it all the parts were pretty much the best money could buy,I've got about £1000 in it it.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm stoned typong no haa. Pretty much same ppower as yours but q6600 and 4850's, but lots and lots of harddrives. DSQ6 or whatever has 8 sata ports and i still can't have a dvd drive  i'm considering upgrading my 42" for something quite monsterous, like a 50" or such, just to quite and uttterly dominate myself bruce willis  just figure the tv in the lounge isn't big enough so put the 42" in there nad have a bit of fun for myself hehe. it's been about 3 years since i bothered buying things, and it still does anything and everything at full go


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

haha you sound battered ttt. My favourite thing to do when Im in that state is stick planet earth on blu ray on my big ass tv and just chill the eff out.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

i used 2 know what u lads where saying but i got out of playing games on my pc. all i know is i got an nvidia 1gb ddr3 for a 100er in the sale a while back. it was a good card but obviously obsolete now lol. i'm mad for storage got 1tb in 250's and 1tb and a 2tb the 2tb is nearly full the rest are full lol  one can never have to much porn hahaha i'm joking yeah lol

got my canna butter cookies in the oven hahaha


----------



## Mogwai5 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ez all, here's some pics so far of the grow: ,looking good, or so I thought all of them (1 x Kandy Kush and 2 x Blue Widows) have seeds, one of the fuckers must have been hermie and I didn't spot it!! Alll had white pre flowers at end of veg. Fucking fuckers, too far gone now to kill them so guess I'll just have to pick the seeds out arse, arse, arse


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

what a pity - they look super frosty - i'm sure they will still be tasty 



Mogwai5 said:


> Ez all, here's some pics so far of the grow:View attachment 1508734View attachment 1508732View attachment 1508731View attachment 1508730View attachment 1508729View attachment 1508728 ,looking good, or so I thought all of them (1 x Kandy Kush and 2 x Blue Widows) have seeds, one of the fuckers must have been hermie and I didn't spot it!! Alll had white pre flowers at end of veg. Fucking fuckers, too far gone now to kill them so guess I'll just have to pick the seeds out arse, arse, arse


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2011)

Heres one of mine im working with. Deep psycho( deep purple x psiychosis ). 1st pic is an f2 and the other is a f1 clone
8 weeks 12/12





5 weeks 12/12


----------



## Mogwai5 (Mar 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what a pity - they look super frosty - i'm sure they will still be tasty


yeah hopefully, just a bit gutted that I didn't spot it - oh well with each grow you learn something and all that 

can someone tell me is it 50/50 that the seeds will be male/female, likely to all breed hermies, mutate into tiny, flesh eating, ants made of sugar, etc, etc? Ta


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> Heres one of mine im working with. Deep psycho( deep purple x psiychosis ). 1st pic is an f2 and the other is a f1 clone
> 8 weeks 12/12
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro.. Whats that smoke like? 
you got a list of all your creations your working with? 
dgd


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2011)

Il have to get back to u on the list man theres lots in the pipeline. The deep psycho is a very nice mix of bothe parents, its got the grapey soureness of the dp and the skunky fruityness of the psychosi. Strong stone affecting face and muscles very relaxing and euphoric wave of energy buzzing ya face off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/so-how-dangerous-is-skunk-441729.html

"J-Rock, from the rap group Big Brovaz and a former skunk addict, gave up the drug a year ago. He said: "Cannabis and skunk are definitely addictive and lead to psychological and physical changes in any person."
The 28-year-old musician started using when he was 13. When he came off the drug, he experienced headaches and mood swings. He describes the detox process as one of getting his sanity back. He says that skunk-induced paranoia is behind the surge in violent crime: "If you're on skunk and you have a confrontation with somebody, you feel almost untouchable."

What the fuck was this guy smoking? former Crack addict more like!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

lmao, what the fuck? All confrontations with stoners are pretty much arguing over whos gonna go get the remote or the phone to order a takeaway haha.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 23, 2011)

im not saying that story is true but i have seen a fair bit of mental illness brought on from smoking not caused but definatly brought to the forefront from abusing weed not all minds are the same some carnt handle it.


----------



## asap (Mar 23, 2011)

good morning peeps, so the sun is out so how long efore the jeremy kyle brigade are out in force in clothes way too small for them and CROCS?? 

Anyway just looking for a few peoples point of view, say i had a perpetual grow going on and had a 10 week flowering strain at what week(s) during the flowering schedule would it be best to add even more light to boost the size and density of the buds.

My thinking behind this is because obviously throughout the natural flowering period of the plant the sun would get stronger then start to get weaker throughout the flowering period.

Hope u understand what im going on about.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah if u already are pre disposed to mental illness smoking weed aint really a good idea. It wont make u have maental health issues if u havent already got the underliying heredetory genes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

asap said:


> good morning peeps, so the sun is out so how long efore the jeremy kyle brigade are out in force in clothes way too small for them and CROCS??
> 
> Anyway just looking for a few peoples point of view, say i had a perpetual grow going on and had a 10 week flowering strain at what week(s) during the flowering schedule would it be best to add even more light to boost the size and density of the buds.
> 
> ...


Get as much light as you can get, from start to finish


----------



## asap (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Get as much light as you can get, from start to finish


well im planning 1200 watts HPS per 8 plants and possibly making it 1800 wats per 8 plants for a couple of weeks during the flowering (just want to see if a, its worth it. b, which weeks is the best to do it.)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

asap said:


> well im planning 1200 watts HPS per 8 plants and possibly making it 1800 wats per 8 plants for a couple of weeks during the flowering (just want to see if a, its worth it. b, which weeks is the best to do it.)


nah not enough light mate.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

That good light m8. Do that from start to finish and the rewards will be worth the leccy bill. lol


----------



## asap (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nah not enough light mate.............


seriously tho do u not think its gonna be worth adding another 600 for a couple of weeks?? I want the best possible harvest and im just working out costs


----------



## asap (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That good light m8. Do that from start to finish and the rewards will be worth the leccy bill. lol


leccy bill isnt a problem mate as I have a business registered at home and pay business rates instead of council tax and leccy is 7p peak and 4p at night per unit for me


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

about the same as mine. Ive got 2x600w lights for 16 plants which is more than enough.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 23, 2011)

asap said:


> seriously tho do u not think its gonna be worth adding another 600 for a couple of weeks?? I want the best possible harvest and im just working out costs


think dels had his happy cornflakes today and was pulling ya leg thats alot of light for the amount of plants but as sbilly says the more the better aslong as you can control the temps etc


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

asap said:


> seriously tho do u not think its gonna be worth adding another 600 for a couple of weeks?? I want the best possible harvest and im just working out costs


lol take no notice of me i know nothing, all sounds good to me, my mate who was a dealer used to increase light at end while cutting light hours


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

funny you should say that del, Ive just put another 600w over my Nevilles and just gave them a feed of Overdrive. Just waiting until my seedlings grow first set of leafs(they are under 250w blue spec) then putting them under 2x 600w. Im a bit excited.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> funny you should say that del, Ive just put another 600w over my Nevilles and just gave them a feed of Overdrive. Just waiting until my seedlings grow first set of leafs(they are under 250w blue spec) then putting them under 2x 600w. Im a bit excited.


i got a 1.2 x 1m area and im thinking i need more than 1 x 600, might just chuck my old 400 magnetic in there to see how it goes, thought id be happy now 1 light instead of a 250 and 400 but no never bloody appy with what i got.......overdrive, is that to make them bloom quick


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Overdrive makes the buds fatter, Increases their sugar mass or something. When talking to the hydro guy all I heard was fatter and heavier. SOLD. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Overdrive makes the buds fatter, Increases their sugar mass or something. When talking to the hydro guy all I heard was fatter and heavier. SOLD. lol


kid in a sweet shop............


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im not saying that story is true but i have seen a fair bit of mental illness brought on from smoking not caused but definatly brought to the forefront from abusing weed not all minds are the same some carnt handle it.


Yeh without a doubt. I think even with someone with the hereditary genes of mental problems in moderation it would be ok. It's like people with high blood pressure can drink in moderation. The bit about feeling "untouchable" when you're high is complete bs though lol, maybe after a few lines of charlie but definitely not when youre stoned!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Yeh without a doubt. I think even with someone with the hereditary genes of mental problems in moderation it would be ok. It's like people with high blood pressure can drink in moderation. The bit about feeling "untouchable" when you're high is complete bs though lol, maybe after a few lines of charlie but definitely not when youre stoned!


well smoking huge quantities of green hasnt fucked my head up............................................and when i get out of this padded hospital cell ill prove it..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

prove it...........by smoking loads more and eating my children. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> prove it...........by smoking loads more and eating my children. lol


im vegetarian..............................so what reflectors has everyone got and used in the past...........i got a diamond and had a euro, not sure it spreads enough light across my cab.


----------



## allywado (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im vegetarian..............................so what reflectors has everyone got and used in the past...........i got a diamond and had a euro, not sure it spreads enough light across my cab.


Whats the only part of a vegetable you cant eat?..........The wheelchair.

I use a euro reflector, gonna get the same for my 600w. Seems to do the job but id like to try the others, shame its not that cheap.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2011)

i've heard good things about the air cooled magnums 



del66666 said:


> im vegetarian..............................so what reflectors has everyone got and used in the past...........i got a diamond and had a euro, not sure it spreads enough light across my cab.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2011)

allywado said:


> Whats the only part of a vegetable you cant eat?..........The wheelchair.
> 
> I use a euro reflector, gonna get the same for my 600w. Seems to do the job but id like to try the others, shame its not that cheap.


What do you call 5 wheelchairs stacked on top of each other..........A veg rack!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;gKASab9gL8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKASab9gL8Q[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2011)

That's the set of Jackass 3, they do a backflip on that pink kiddies trike.
Some funny shit!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

First bit of sun and every cunt phones in sick. Who is the stupid one in the office himself.......answers on a postcard


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im vegetarian..............................so what reflectors has everyone got and used in the past...........i got a diamond and had a euro, not sure it spreads enough light across my cab.


I was using one of them shitty cooltubes with the built in reflector, didn't spread the light well at all so today I took out the mylar from it (so it's just a glass tube) and put the euro reflector on top, took a bit of cutting here and there but got er done eventuall. Hopefully that should give a nice even spread of light. I think the best ones are those aircooled hoods that are rectangle shape. Think its the magnum xxxl or something. Nas used one in his grow and I'm sure a few others in here use em.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

So where in uk can i just walk in and buy a decent cfl other than weedshop


----------



## PurPle BuDs (Mar 23, 2011)

My Seedling, do you think it will start to flower or will ir grow to a certain height before flowering(im growing on windowsill with a 12/12 cycle)?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2011)

please direct me to the nearest weedshop... 




Ontheball said:


> So where in uk can i just walk in and buy a decent cfl other than weedshop


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

I think places like B&Q would only stock like 11W CFLs but you might find something bigger in a specialist light shop, why not just order it off the internet? It's probably safer than going to a shop, haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> So where in uk can i just walk in and buy a decent cfl other than weedshop


Right here - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=548 this is where I get all my gear. Won't be able to walk in unless you live near Sommerset


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

fool u know what i mean


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

ah billy i only got cash bro


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah billy i only got cash bro


Give the cash to someone who has a debit card or Im sure you could pay it into their business account


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I think places like B&Q would only stock like 11W CFLs but you might find something bigger in a specialist light shop, why not just order it off the internet? It's probably safer than going to a shop, haha.


yeah id been putting off b&q purely cuz didnt think theyd have anything strong enough.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

dont want anyone to know im on the grow bud , and the few people i could ask that favour would bust me straight away lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dont want anyone to know im on the grow bud , and the few people i could ask that favour would bust me straight away lol


Can you not pay your cash into your bank and spend it that way lol?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

lol if i paid into my bank theyd have a heart attack and all id be doing is repaying them ! so thats floors me. atm im trying hard not to spend my cfl cash on bud but hell im clucking


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Ontheball you could find a growshop and pay cash. may take a long trip but at least you can pay cash. Otherwise go to tesco's and get a bunch of 20w spiral cfls at 20p each I got 15 (so 300w) and i have them set up round my plants getting the max lumens for my wattage due to the low penetration of cfls. It's a cheaper and more efficient way to grow than one big 300w. Plus less traveling and if one light goes when you are not there then no biggie. Just makes more sense to me. I could go on forever about why you should never waste money on a big cfl.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Pay it into the guy business account. all u need is sort code acc number and when its in he will send it to you


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

or postal order........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I was using one of them shitty cooltubes with the built in reflector, didn't spread the light well at all so today I took out the mylar from it (so it's just a glass tube) and put the euro reflector on top, took a bit of cutting here and there but got er done eventuall. Hopefully that should give a nice even spread of light. I think the best ones are those aircooled hoods that are rectangle shape. Think its the magnum xxxl or something. Nas used one in his grow and I'm sure a few others in here use em.


What up guys!!! im a little late on the conversation this is the reflector i use







Its got 5" cut outs but i used some step down thingys to 4" to suit the fan i got for free from work gunna upgrade to 5" more powerfuller fan when i can be arsed(might be soon if we have hot summer lol) it was £45!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2011)

I seen some red cfls for sale in my local pet shop the other day think they was 45w pretty big!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah like the look of that hood pukka, think i may try one of those, are they dear?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys , ive found some nutes now  and im going to tesco to buy a shed load of 20w cfl's


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I seen some red cfls for sale in my local pet shop the other day think they was 45w pretty big!


ah thats cool im guessing reptile shops ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah like the look of that hood pukka, think i may try one of those, are they dear?


45 quid mate its not air tight so taped it up works well if your on a budget lol, you can pay upto £200+ for them!!



Ontheball said:


> ah thats cool im guessing reptile shops ?


Yeah reptile section bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Didnt realise how much of a pain in the ass upping your op is


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Thanks for the help guys , ive found some nutes now  and im going to tesco to buy a shed load of 20w cfl's


No probs. Wilcos is a good place to get cheap quality fittings for them. If you need help with wiring up multiple bulbs then pm me. Soz for not sharing the info with everyone but would prefer to help on a single case at a time rather than posting a general how to and someone frying themselves cos they try to adapt to their own needs and don't know shit about what they are doing


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 23, 2011)

Started work at 9 hungover as fook, out the door at 8:30 without eating anything all day. I feel fucking fantastic!  wanna go do some excersize or soemthing! Easier just to get drunk though  gotta find something ridonkulous to watch, watched trailer park boys a tad too much 

I'm just pages late on any and all of the conversation, but i still use my dirty dusty cooltube (apparently it's not cool to use a 600w in a 125mm cool tube) and i agree that the light spread is a touch naff, but my cab is a foot deep with mylar so it all kinda works out. Wouldn't mind one of those monsters that Don uses though, they look to kick some serious arse but alas i'm about 3mm short on clearance


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeh I'm the same ttt, could get it in but with the ducting it wouldn't fit. Saves me some £££ and hopefully with the new reflector added it should do a better job.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

fucking bud rot.. lost my little fat cheese plant............gutted.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/light-bulbs/general-electric-energy-smart-bulb-dimmable-b22-bc-20w/invt/0290412/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==

6 of those and thanks MalteseGrower if i get stuck ill holla going to get some nutes too like doing things in one trip wilko my new fav place lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fucking bud rot.. lost my little fat cheese plant............gutted.


As in lost the crop? That would suck a bit. Dependng on what stage in flowering it was at, i've read that you can still make hash and such from it, i think


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2011)

curses 



del66666 said:


> fucking bud rot.. lost my little fat cheese plant............gutted.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> As in lost the crop? That would suck a bit. Dependng on what stage in flowering it was at, i've read that you can still make hash and such from it, i think


only 1 cheese, think my others are ok but as you know its hard to tell til its to late, saved an ounce or so .........


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 23, 2011)

Since i started i've been fortunate enough not to have enounctered any growing issues whatsoever other than those that i've induced. Touch wood. Doesn't sound like it's too bad though, still annoying but could be worse.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Since i started i've been fortunate enough not to have enounctered any growing issues whatsoever other than those that i've induced. Touch wood. Doesn't sound like it's too bad though, still annoying but could be worse.


your lucky, ive had thrips, spider mites, fungus gnats and bud rot.............and thats just since this morning.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mornig alll...........my amsterdam haze are on their way.........let the good times roll............


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

Alright lads, anyone else entering euro millions on friday? Would quite enjoy that 117 mill jackpot eh.


----------



## brock (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys, iv fucked my laptop off and my new phone lets me on here 

Iv missed you guys, planting 2 TW and 2 CM beans outdoors later found a nice little spot.

Back to work i go.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

brock said:


> hey guys, iv fucked my laptop off and my new phone lets me on here
> 
> Iv missed you guys, planting 2 TW and 2 CM beans outdoors later found a nice little spot.
> 
> Back to work i go.


why you fuck the laptop off?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Alright lads, anyone else entering euro millions on friday? Would quite enjoy that 117 mill jackpot eh.


you could buy a good system with that and still have change.......


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why you fuck the.. laptop off?


Too much pr0n fapping...


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2011)

"_I had a cat_ once, dropped a sofa on it, it was a write off, so I stood on its head"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

shit i did the same with an ex girlfriends rat ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, was up rather late watching garth merenghi's dark place


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

frost and preggo pr0n






TGA Qrazy Train





AK48 full of TGA CheeseQuake jizz


a while back we were talkin about filters, thought id snap a shot of mine.






thats a 5 litre bottle for comparison...


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2011)

full of valium and multiple gin, wrote off car, cops dragged me out found a 100 blues, raided my hoose and took my tents.......wot a fuckin day yesterday was


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> full of valium and multiple gin, wrote off car, cops dragged me out found a 100 blues, raided my hoose and took my tents.......wot a fuckin day yesterday was


fuckin' hell. Not good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> full of valium and multiple gin, wrote off car, cops dragged me out found a 100 blues, raided my hoose and took my tents.......wot a fuckin day yesterday was


nee sympathy. drink + drugs + gettin in the motor = deserving everything taken off you, lucky it wasnt your life. have you got a deathwish lad?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 24, 2011)

Shit Dura, sounds like quite an exciting day.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

justfans.co.uk, cheap rucks.............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

you been dusting that plant with icing sugar don............i duno you and your cooking.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nee sympathy. drink + drugs + gettin in the motor = deserving everything taken off you, lucky it wasnt your life. have you got a deathwish lad?


I was gonna give you some sympathy dura but this sorta puts it into perspective. What if someone else had been on the recieving end. By all means get fucked, but don't put others in danger. 

You could do with winning that jackpot then as well I guess.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2011)

i dont drive but have often thought why the fuck people bother doing that crazyness each to there own i suppose until its sum wasted person who kills your love 1, aint much braggin rights tho and not something id wana admit on a public forum lol


----------



## brock (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why you fuck the laptop off?


Kept getting it fixed but it kept braking


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

brock said:


> Kept getting it fixed but it kept braking


braking......full stop. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2011)

easy all. sorry to jump in but has anybody any rough ideas on how far a low powered hps light 150 can b off tops of plants? without burning or damaging them. but not to far it streches them


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 24, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. sorry to jump in but has anybody any rough ideas on how far a low powered hps light 150 can b off tops of plants? without burning or damaging them. but not to far it streches them


it depends on ur reflecktor and the fan thats connected to it. thum of rule is put ur back of the hand just where the plant tops are for abt 1 min and if it feels uncomfortable its to close, with the reflecktor i hav and the fan i can get my 600w hps up to 7-8 inches from the tops


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2011)

just basic reflector and no fan.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, got the sexy barmqid in bed.....feel free tae slag me aff but at least ma life is intersting....ftw................................. ah dont give a shit about anytyhing...and thats the trick. we're all gonna die at sum point


----------



## dura72 (Mar 24, 2011)

cum tae ayrshire, lets aw get nutted...sum1 else mite have tae drive though


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well thats what i call service, ordered my amsterdam haze on the evening of 23 and they arrived today.......


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, i was aprty to a little indiscretion once, well that is to say a car, 80mph of incentive and a couple of brick walls  best lesson i ever learnt, no joke  would probably still be out there being an irresponsible little goit, but not any more, won't even drive if i've even slightly tight eyes from smoking a bit. But as a result of my experience i know that shit just happens, i had always been the "why the fuck would anyone bother" type, but hey, once you're drunk, shit does happen. 

Just starting my t-total lifestyle and it sucks, harder to sleep, infinately harder to get myself out of bed in the morning and i keep having to eat food!

Wish my people could move that fasst del  i was quoted a minimum of 11 days shipping  £6 for shipping and it arrivews fucking nextday damnit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

friday porn...


----------



## dura72 (Mar 25, 2011)

very very nice don


----------



## sexinthedark (Mar 25, 2011)

Boy! Looks like this place some of the biggest 420 growers in the UK... Greetings lads, a newbie grower here, with 2 autos on the pot 

I was wondering what you'd all say about ASDA's organic soil.. thats the only one i found there.. worth 2 quid ... Reckon it can grow some decent buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

cheers dura! the panama is no where near finished but at 6.5 months she was well over due


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

They say car crashes are the best lessons you'll ever learn and ill drink to that, id probably be dead by now if I hadnt had my little "warning". 60 mph into a tree on a country lane, only me in the car and the back left hand side took the brunt thank fuck. Like you said ttt id still probs be out there rallyin about if it werent for that wake up call.

crackin plants don, like how you didnt remove any of your fan leaves, even the yellow ones at the bottom, you dont see that often. Are they the livers and psychosis? fuckin hell 6.5 months thats a monster!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

cheers WOW yeah i thought id throw up a pic of the girls au naturel. those are psycho killer its psychosis x deep purple X jack the ripper. aye 6.5 months, smokes lush thank god id be seriously gutted otherwise.


----------



## partnerm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi I brought some feminzied WW seeds and sampled 1 to see how she turns out, I use a 65w CFL light (325w equivalent) and its now 3 weeks into flowering, it took 2 weeks to start showing pistils! I always keep the PH level at 6.0 and she seems to be very happy, no yellow leaves or anything. Also use Canna Coco A+B throughout veg and flower but in small doses as I dont want to overfeed her when shes doing so well. Can anybody give me any other advice for this strain and is there anything I can do to make the buds grow any bigger? I can see lots of pistils and leaves but not really any buds yet, think Im just being a bit impatient. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks  (sorry the pics are a bit blurred the cameras crap on my phone)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

don thats 1 short stocky chunk of bud, top job.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

sme close up bud porn of what i cropped yesterday....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey parnem hoe many weeks ago did you first see flowers, if only a week or so then dont worry


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

partnerm i meant........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> don thats 1 short stocky chunk of bud, top job.........


ah man its all wispy tho, sativa bud structure for you. should be a tidy weight still though!

yours looks kanny tasty too man, that the grapefruit?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah mate they all down and on with the northern lights, amsterdam haze, el nino, big bang, royal hash, bubblebomb,luna haze, gh cheese, papaya,white widow, might be something else but cant think at the mo, sativas dont get bud rot so easy.......i like em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

quite a line up there fella. aye ive only recently got into sativa's ive done loads of hybrids but only 1 straight sativa, love the high, i could literally toke it all day. bud rot is a fucking crying shame man, i lost a bit of my Dog kush to it. even with the dehumidifier running. makes a kanny hash run tho


----------



## partnerm (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey parnem hoe many weeks ago did you first see flowers, if only a week or so then dont worry


Thanks for the reply, yeh I would say only about a week ago but feels like alot longer lol yours looks great btw


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quite a line up there fella. aye ive only recently got into sativa's ive done loads of hybrids but only 1 straight sativa, love the high, i could literally toke it all day. bud rot is a fucking crying shame man, i lost a bit of my Dog kush to it. even with the dehumidifier running. makes a kanny hash run tho


yeah sativas are off putting with the length of time they take but such a lively smoke, thats why ive bitten the bullet and giving som a try. think to much pk 13/14 can promote rot and i was feeding every other day. had three fat colas each with rot in but still pretty pleased at the amount of bud i got.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

partnerm said:


> Thanks for the reply, yeh I would say only about a week ago but feels like alot longer lol yours looks great btw


cheers my first time in coco, yeah you will get used to the wait, glad i put my lights on at night now cause i used to be looking at them every 20 mins, boy does that make time drag...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah sativas are off putting with the length of time they take but such a lively smoke, thats why ive bitten the bullet and giving som a try. think to much pk 13/14 can promote rot and i was feeding every other day. had three fat colas each with rot in but still pretty pleased at the amount of bud i got.........


interesting ive not heard that. i know it makes a burst of new growth, i just put it down to genetics of a strain having tight buds


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

gh cheese,.................


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting ive not heard that. i know it makes a burst of new growth, i just put it down to genetics of a strain having tight buds


dense buds are more prone as are some strains but apparently pk 13/14 promotes it to.........im going for hammerhead pk 4-8 when i finish my pk 13/14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

i used to run hammerhead and overdrive, loads of people on here bash advanced nutes but i cant really see why, the stuff works. i reckon your ventilation has more to do with the budrot del


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i used to run hammerhead and overdrive, loads of people on here bash advanced nutes but i cant really see why, the stuff works. i reckon your ventilation has more to do with the budrot del


dats the prob with perpetual, different stages different needs, already changing things, ventilation should be ok got a 4 and 5 inch fan pulling out, never really had much trouble before.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

aye ive got about half a dozen different feeds at any one time. have you got a hydrometer? handy for keeping an aye on your humidity levels but at the end of the day some strain are just more prone


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye ive got about half a dozen different feeds at any one time. have you got a hydrometer? handy for keeping an aye on your humidity levels but at the end of the day some strain are just more prone


no mate might get 1, slowly starting to do things properly........


----------



## partnerm (Mar 25, 2011)

I've just noticed that I've got small yellow spots on the lower fan leaves!! does anyone know what this is? the tips of the leaves aren't yellow or anything. I tried to find out what it is and someone suggests that it needs a dose of Epsom salts as could poss be a M deficiency.


----------



## horn420 (Mar 25, 2011)

View attachment 1513334my first ever crop!!View attachment 1513328


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

partnerm said:


> I've just noticed that I've got small yellow spots on the lower fan leaves!! does anyone know what this is? the tips of the leaves aren't yellow or anything. I tried to find out what it is and someone suggests that it needs a dose of Epsom salts as could poss be a M deficiency.


if you cant see asny tiny bugs, i have to use a mag glass, then give a shot of mag and see, wont hurt it....what stage you at sorry my head?


----------



## partnerm (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if you cant see asny tiny bugs, i have to use a mag glass, then give a shot of mag and see, wont hurt it....what stage you at sorry my head?


Week 3 into flowering m8, had a closer look and it seems to be along the veins and midrib of the leaf and not just at random places over the leaf so hopefully rules out bugs, you can only notice it under the leafs. Il get some mag tomorrow and see how it goes. Thanks for the reply


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2011)

Stop bloody posting so i can reply to don and seem somewhat relevent and involved in the conversation dmanit!  those are bleeding lovely mate, what on earth were they doing for near 7 months???? And i thought you were a bald headed tough guy?


----------



## horn420 (Mar 25, 2011)

im quick drying half of it, iv put half in between some paper on top of my water heater and the other half is hangin in a dark cool dry place!! fuckin love it!! it smells so fruity like tootie fruity!! Mmmm cant fuckin wait to enjoy my own work!! maybe cropped a wk early not sure!! but hey got plenty of croppeds to getg it right!! gonna leave my other one another wk of 2!! i will post pics peeps!! in a bit


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 25, 2011)

horn420 said:


> im quick drying half of it, iv put half in between some paper on top of my water heater and the other half is hangin in a dark cool dry place!! fuckin love it!! it smells so fruity like tootie fruity!! Mmmm cant fuckin wait to enjoy my own work!! maybe cropped a wk early not sure!! but hey got plenty of croppeds to getg it right!! gonna leave my other one another wk of 2!! i will post pics peeps!! in a bit


you done well m8 try not to quick dry too much tho ya got this fair may aswel just put that final bit of effort in and dry and cure properly you wont regret it.


----------



## horn420 (Mar 25, 2011)

yeh uno m8, cant get none atm to tide me ova so jus quick dryin jus under half but i got another baby due in 2wks so its all gd!! love itttttttttttttttttt!!! lol im having a few beers and dubies 2 celabrate!!! spelt wrong but i dont give a shit!!! roll it up smoke it up inhale exhale!! uno i had cypress hill on as i cropped my baby


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

do you lot just leave fan running and hang olants in tent to dry? i put mine in my small cab and leave a 4 inch extractor going......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Stop bloody posting so i can reply to don and seem somewhat relevent and involved in the conversation dmanit!  those are bleeding lovely mate, what on earth were they doing for near 7 months???? And i thought you were a bald headed tough guy?


 
Cheers fella! Man I haven't a scooby why it went for that long, isn't done yet either. 

I've mellowed in recent years. Grew my hair in for a change. I can still have a good row tho man


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2011)

wid sum1 oot there plz cum and shoot me inna head.....oh ...too late think its alrraedy been done......ah feel like shit...which is unusaul coz a usually feel like cornflakes at this time


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

i really wana get 1 of these all that kief hmmmmmmmmmmmm i no you could probably make em alot cheaper cause its around £100 but i can just about make a cup of tea so making em is out the window and time to upgrade from me poundstretcher kief catcher lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 26, 2011)

where's that one from?



sambo020482 said:


> i really wana get 1 of these all that kief hmmmmmmmmmmmm i no you could probably make em alot cheaper cause its around £100 but i can just about make a cup of tea so making em is out the window and time to upgrade from me poundstretcher kief catcher lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2011)

1 hour and 20 mins tae pub opens.....................................


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> where's that one from?


its made by bubbleman you can get it at a few different sites has 4 seperate screens at different micron levels i think its microns? how big the holes are basically.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

well out the 4 plants that got nuked by my mate 2 look like the will pull back although the yield will be crap an the other 2 are looking more towards like they will just keel over at any minute lol, might have to find some money and get that fairy to come visit me with some pressies lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 26, 2011)

That looks mint sambo. I've been thinking about building one of those for a while, although i'd just thought about the 1 screen  i'm in the slow process of getting a workshed up and running as i've various woodwork projects i need to get done for work, might be time to see if i can source some of that mesh stuff.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That looks mint sambo. I've been thinking about building one of those for a while, although i'd just thought about the 1 screen  i'm in the slow process of getting a workshed up and running as i've various woodwork projects i need to get done for work, might be time to see if i can source some of that mesh stuff.


theres a few sites that are selling it ttt heres the 1st i found http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=bubbleman-4pcs-dry-sift-herbal-extract you could make it pretty easy tho m8 im just crap at making anything.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone ever had any dealing with one of these out of interest? looking at getting a cloner and this is the only 1 in my budget range for the next few months

X-Stream 12 Propagator


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 26, 2011)

Never used one, but looks good. You'd build your own for half the price, but that looks like it sohuld work well


----------



## Marthacrookshanks (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been using the 36 site one on chesiel and had roots starting within a week. Id recommend puting a heater in if your temps drop low at night. And as soon as your first roots appear hit it with a low dose of nutes and slowly open up the holes and get the lid off. This encourages the roots to establish quicker. The cuttings were good to go in like 10 days.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

Marthacrookshanks said:


> I have been using the 36 site one on chesiel and had roots starting within a week. Id recommend puting a heater in if your temps drop low at night. And as soon as your first roots appear hit it with a low dose of nutes and slowly open up the holes and get the lid off. This encourages the roots to establish quicker. The cuttings were good to go in like 10 days.


brilliant, looks like thats the one for me then, and its only £40 so even better


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> brilliant, looks like thats the one for me then, and its only £40 so even better


where? i want 1.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 26, 2011)

Trying to convince myself to harvest a plant, wish it would jsut dissapear tbh. It's been sat in an empty tote dying over the past week, all bright yellow and cirspy, fuck it i say


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> where? i want 1.


go to google, click the shopping tab at the top and put in "X-Stream 12 Propagator", loads of different places selling em for between £40-50, some on ebay as well


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> go to google, click the shopping tab at the top and put in "X-Stream 12 Propagator", loads of different places selling em for between £40-50, some on ebay as well


you getting a heated 1......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

well just to say that the bit of gh cheese i saved from bud rot is a very fine smoke indeed, dont know bout flavours but its smooth and packs a fair old punch, shame i didnt have more, ah well.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you getting a heated 1......


id love to but just cant afford it atm, might buy the unheated one and then when ive got a bit more money upgrade to a heated one, how bout you? heated or unheated for you?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> id love to but just cant afford it atm, might buy the unheated one and then when ive got a bit more money upgrade to a heated one, how bout you? heated or unheated for you?


think i will go for heated even if it means waiting a while. im liking seeds cause im trying lots of strains. but clones are good to, hmmmm i wonder wich ones better, only one way to find out.......fight fight fight..to much harry hill


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> think i will go for heated even if it means waiting a while. im liking seeds cause im trying lots of strains. but clones are good to, hmmmm i wonder wich ones better, only one way to find out.......fight fight fight..to much harry hill


well you go for the heated one, ill get the un-heated one and we can do a bit of comparison over the next few months if ya like?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

cool man , take in to account im crap at cuttings......


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cool man , take in to account im crap at cuttings......


mate, you could be retarded, blind in one eye with a dodgy leg and you would still be better at it than me lol, to be fair though think a lot of the hassles im having is where the loft is so cold lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 26, 2011)

Tiny little heated propogater is all you need for cloning. I've got various bubble cloners that i've made, which are certainly convenient, but the propogator is ust so easy, chuck a bit of water in every couple of days and the clones just smile. Im having issues with seeds myself, they just ent working, none of em. Wasted near £50 of seeds in a row now. Gonna go and buy a big bag of soil and just chuck em in 10L pots, worked for my first time so should work now. Pissing me the fuck off though!!!!

I got arround to harvesting my plant. Too much to handle with this hangover, so it kinda became hash day.

Scrog kinda fell over to some extent when i took it out of the cupboard





As i say, i gave up giving a damn about her 





Kept and trimmed the big nugs





And hashified the rest of the plant, that makes the 5th lot like this to go in the freezer, come on bubblebags! 






And sambo, i ent no DIY guru, but it tends to work out  i think i amw hat they would call in the trade, a cowboy.





If that piece of wood fails me, i have 40L+ of red water flooding out into my bedroom


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

haha ur nutts ttt but i love it


----------



## dura72 (Mar 26, 2011)

ahm so fuckt its unbelievable


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ahm so fuckt its unbelievable


carnt be that fuckt dura you made it to the comp and posted i forget my own name when i go on a serious session let alone posting on riu ya lightweight lol


----------



## asap (Mar 26, 2011)

Just remember the clocks go forward tonight! haha get to leave work an hour early.....only a 14 hour shift  good times


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

asap said:


> Just remember the clocks go forward tonight! haha get to leave work an hour early.....only a 14 hour shift  good times


thanks bro but for my pissed up brain does that mean we get an hour extra in bed or an hour less?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thanks bro but for my pissed up brain does that mean we get an hour extra in bed or an hour less?


ahh fuck it i'll just look at my pc time in the morning, cant be arsed 2 work it out lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ahh fuck it i'll just look at my pc time in the morning, cant be arsed 2 work it out lol


lmao thats all good bro but i need to no if the baby is gonna wake up a 2am instead of 3am lol fuck it who cares the missus is on duty 2night neway i aint gotta wake up.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

i was gonna put that about ur baby, she dont know its stupid arse daylight savings ur still gonna be up at the crack of arse


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i was gonna put that about ur baby, she dont know its stupid arse daylight savings ur still gonna be up at the crack of arse


too true m8........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

you get 1 less hours sleep lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

anyone ever used acoustic ducting or a silencer on their exhaust fan.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone ever used acoustic ducting or a silencer on their exhaust fan.


yeah i have del dunno if i was fitting it right or what not but it didnt make that much difference just the acoustic ducting.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah i have del dunno if i was fitting it right or what not but it didnt make that much difference just the acoustic ducting.


theres no special way to fit it, thought it waws probably crap, filter each end is good but only if its rhino, was thinking of getting a 6 inch hi speed ruck and a speed control, its a 100 just for a filter.......


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, what a fantastic saturday  been sat in the same spot with my back to the wall since i woke at 9. Time to get drunk and repeat! Cannae get too drunk though, roast lamb awaits me tomorrow, my fav roast ever


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 26, 2011)

if you guys want a heated propogator go to b&q. got mine there for 15 quid


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

come on uk its 5.52am ona sunday wake up ya lightweights lol


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 27, 2011)

bloody daylight savings. still gonna have the same ammount of daylight


----------



## ganjaman2110 (Mar 27, 2011)

where i live in the uk its £200 a 0z for most grades ie chesses kush etc etc.......... i gota grow on atm 4 weeks left on it i got 10 trainwreck standing ove 6ft tall and 11 cheese plants all lookin nice and hench


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm awake i'm awake i'm awake i'm awake. I'm an awful sleeper though, i will normally wake up 3am and 5am every morning. 

I don't see the point of daylight savings. The concept of chaging the time of a country so that more tourist will spend more money, fucking looneytunes if you ask me. This new idea of double summer time, i mean what the fuck, I'd just leave my watch as it is and continue living as i do.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

Mornin peeps!!! hows life treatin you all??...................i got in a scrap last night and the kid pulled a blade on me and stuck it in my hip stright through my jeans jumper and boxers so a little gutted  not as much as him though with no front teeth!!!!!! 
All in all not a bad saturday night lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Haha ya nutter, did it nick you at all or wre you able to pirouette out of the way?  Mouth is always the best bet when in a scrap, who gives a fuck if you've got a swolen eye or a wobbly knee, a mouth full of mush and you ent gonna be a happy bunny for a long long while 

I just had some beers and watched a film for about the umpteenth millionth time, and then got a little carried away with a bag of peanuts in the shell  Roast lamb and mint sauce for lunch so i'm getting excited


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

sure pukka , always weapons these days.................changing clocks, fucking stupid........got up this morning and called the kids for school. fuck knows what i been smoking but fucked my head lol.........


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Bah, and roast lamb is as off as fast as it was on.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 27, 2011)

I got some joke last night , one guy i know started telling me some of his grow secrets said to add some "lemon Aid" to his folair spray ,which i thought was some nutes i aint heard of , really he was saying "Lemonade" fizzy pop ! my stomach was hurting ..it just sounded too funny.. He couldnt explain why and he aint done a proper grow before so i dont know what its going to doing to them plants.. Does any body now why you would do this? I shouldnt laugh cause i spray molasses on mine which some thinks wierd..


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

carbon dioxide probably mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2011)

@Pukka - Ill turn that swagger into a stagger wae a dagger(said in a glasgow ned accent). Lol Hope ur ok


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin peeps!!! hows life treatin you all??...................i got in a scrap last night and the kid pulled a blade on me and stuck it in my hip stright through my jeans jumper and boxers so a little gutted  not as much as him though with no front teeth!!!!!!
> All in all not a bad saturday night lol


i always thought you came across in ya posts as a good lad lol now ya knocking teeth out and and getting stabbed lol but seriously come-on gis the full story what apend???



tip top toker said:


> Bah, and roast lamb is as off as fast as it was on.


FUCK i was even looking forward to that lamb roast for ya ttt whys it a no go now then?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

No reason but my own pettiness i guess  i ent driving for two hours for a leg of lamb if my older brother and his girlfriend are there, i have issues with him and don't get me started on her. My spider sense is telling me there is gonna be a proposal within the next few months god forbid.

I still have my steaks in the fridge though so if i fry up some mushrooms it's all good


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

well pissed off, mate lent me his 600hps for"as long as you need it im not gonna be growing this year", get it all set up in my tent an now 3 weeks later the twat wants it bk ffs, now ive gotta try n find the money to buy another one ffs


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Turn around and tell him to fuck off in a polite manner. If he has told you you can use it all year, then you can use it all year. It's his light, he knows the time scale of using such lights, and the fact that you can't just turn it off for a week or so until you find a new one. If he's demanding it back, that's pretty damned disrespectful, maybe at the end of a run of plants, but not if it's mid flower etc, that's ust taking the piss. If you give it abck, tell him he will have to compensate for your lopss of harvest, else i'd tell him he'll have to wait


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Turn around and tell him to fuck off in a polite manner. If he has told you you can use it all year, then you can use it all year. It's his light, he knows the time scale of using such lights, and the fact that you can't just turn it off for a week or so until you find a new one. If he's demanding it back, that's pretty damned disrespectful, maybe at the end of a run of plants, but not if it's mid flower etc, that's ust taking the piss. If you give it abck, tell him he will have to compensate for your lopss of harvest, else i'd tell him he'll have to wait


to be fair though he has given me a month or 2 to get it back to him because of those very reasons, jus bloody annoying though coz the 400W`s ive got havent got reflectors and after using a 600 i dont wanna take a step back lol and i cant overly afford to buy a 600 atm, hmm might just have to throw the 2 400`s on ebay an use the money from em to pay for the new 600 lol so if anyone is after some 400w hps hit me up lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Mines still sat under my bed haha, I have a habbit of upgrading things and then keeping the old stuff till it's obsolete and needs binning. Got near £500 of computer cooling kit juts sitting around doing nowt, same with hifi's and laptops  i'm rather crap


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;VLHy8qMtayE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLHy8qMtayE&feature=related[/video]

go to 4mins 32, its only a min long what i'd like u 2 watch but what he's saying makes sense 

good on ya pukka glad ur ok though bro  not even a nick of the blade?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Mines still sat under my bed haha, I have a habbit of upgrading things and then keeping the old stuff till it's obsolete and needs binning. Got near £500 of computer cooling kit juts sitting around doing nowt, same with hifi's and laptops  i'm rather crap


wanna swap it for 2x400 by any chance? lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Haha nah, as in i'm like you in that i've my old 400w just lying around doing nowt

And thgat video is pretty good imo. While i like the idea of no borders, it's not a valid idea until there are no governments and powers to be forcing people from country to country. 

"why are you hear today" "our governments shit" that pretty much summed it up for me  and ahhhh, that woman on the horse "GET BACK, GET BACK EVERYBODY!" heeeheeeeheee i'd love to see the police standing intimidatingly like that, as casual as you like, when the poeple walking towards them are carrying sticks as well. It's our legal right to carry a piece of wood through the streets if we wish, and if soneone starts hitting me, it's my legal right to use said stick and defend myself. It always amazes me that the police refuse to achnowledge people as protesters if they start getting violent or don't follow the pre-planned route, the bbc specifically described them yesterday as anarchists, not protesters.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha nah, as in i'm like you in that i've my old 400w just lying around doing nowt


oh soz i thought you meant you had a 600 under ur bed lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

jus been having a look on ebay an it looks like i can grab a 600 w HPS for about £50-60 so not too bad


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> wanna swap it for 2x400 by any chance? lmfao


I got a 600w for 100 delivered m8. On the fone so cant post link but ill switch the pc on if u want


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> jus been having a look on ebay an it looks like i can grab a 600 w HPS for about £50-60 so not too bad


Don G&T it might be a good chance to show ur wonderful ballast shot if u still have it about?

be careful Saerimmner dont buy some cheep knock off chinky make, i've even the maxibright ones catch on fire


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Haha damned right man! After Don threw that photo up i suddenly started reading up quite a fair bit about the ballast i was looking to buy, nothing like an electrical fire to make ya think twice about performance to value ratios


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha damned right man! After Don threw that photo up i suddenly started reading up quite a fair bit about the ballast i was looking to buy, nothing like an electrical fire to make ya think twice about performance to value ratios


was that the little black box ballast that was on a brick that melted/went up in flames?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah thats the one mate

edit - ordered my digital just after i saw that lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;AIPD8qHhtVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AIPD8qHhtVU[/video]


lololololol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah thats the one mate
> 
> edit - ordered my digital just after i saw that lol


lol, wasnt it something to do with all them ballasts with the same black casing were a dodgy lot from abroad that had been re-branded or something? because after you put the photo up of yours it spawned another 4 or 5 similiar threads on the same subject and there were masses of ppl that had had them ones go up in flames on em


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeh come on pukka, give us the gory details lol. 

My whole stance on immigraton an all that shit is fair enough if they wanna come over and get a decent job, can't blame them for wanting to improve their lives but if they come over here, sponge off our government and try and have a go at us for our culture then they can fuck off back to where they came from. It's not like where over there telling them they look like a ridiculous bunch of towel heads drinking cows piss, we just leave em to it. Ya cant say anything without generalising though so it's a pointless argument. but to sum up, OUR GOVERNMENT IS FUCKING DOGGERS lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Aye, the large part for me is simply their refusal to aceppt our country and culture. I mean how the fuck can you persuade a government that it is acceptable for religious folk to take a dagger to school when kids are being told off by their teachers for bringing in plastic scissors for art day etc. Contesting the banning of headscalves, if we want to ban it, we'll fucking ban it, they have no say in the matter, as you say, if they;re not happy with it they can fuck off to a country that does allow their knnives and headscalfs


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

Also have decided to get all the seeds i have cracked and try and get the tent full up for the 1st time since ive had it, also got a very kind person thats has offered me some clones in a few weeks so hopefully things are looking up( well apart from a few fried plants, having to buy a new light and trying to afford a cloner) might even do a couple 12/12 from seed and participate in dels thread a bit. Have had a lot of problems jus trying to produce a decent number of plants at any one time what with cloning issues etc hence buying the cloner, hopefully this way i can get more than 3-4 plants going at any given time, tried doing it this grow, cracked 15 seeds (5x big buddha cheese 5x white russian an 5x armageddon skunk)got 11 males 4 females  and out of them 4 only 2 i expect to pull through because of gayboy nuking my plants and 1 of them is a hermie, my mate who gave me the seeds had the same problem with the other 15seeds(there were 30 overall we split them) he got 9 males 6 females of which 5 hermied so im thinking shit seeds, especially when i found out where he bought them from( pukka peng) so hopefully now with decent genetics and a cloner on the way most of this can be resolved


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

"they got muslamic ray guns, muslamic ray guns" fucking cracking up, thats cleverly done


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah this just fucking amused the shit out of me, i rarely ever laugh ot loud, but this had me chuckling with great content 

[youtube]Gt1CgNC4Pyo[/youtube]

One on the left just about works out what needs to be done, girl on the left, fail, wiping her fecking eyes with the napkin  although i do have to question the legitimacy, she seems to know all about using a spoon and such, yet cannae figure out that eating in that manner ent gonna work. Either that or she's a dumb shit


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 27, 2011)

Fucking Spagetti ninjas


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to keep you all waitin lads but been at the hospital fucked my right hand big time, snapped the bone in two, the 1 from my little finger nuckle to my rist, broke it 8 years back when i was 19 scrappin again so keeps goin all the time



tip top toker said:


> Haha ya nutter, did it nick you at all or wre you able to pirouette out of the way?  Mouth is always the best bet when in a scrap, who gives a fuck if you've got a swolen eye or a wobbly knee, a mouth full of mush and you ent gonna be a happy bunny for a long long while


Lol no mate stuck stright in my hip bone, so i was real lucky if it was a little more to the side it would have stuck stright in my groin or higher in the gut!!



supersillybilly said:


> @Pukka - Ill turn that swagger into a stagger wae a dagger(said in a glasgow ned accent). Lol Hope ur ok


Lmao.............im sound bro cheers!



sambo020482 said:


> i always thought you came across in ya posts as a good lad lol now ya knocking teeth out and and getting stabbed lol but seriously come-on gis the full story what apend???


Some dick who pushed my birds cousin over and she's got artificial legs, was in 1 of my local boozers so i cracked him 1 in bogs cos he were with a few lads playin pool so didnt want a cue other my head he went back against the wall hit him a few time more and he was kinda rustlin about with his head down ended up gettin split up went outside and he bottled it, it werent till about half hour later in the next boozer i felt a little pain in my hip and seen a blood stain and a rip through my £100 jeans £80 jumper and a tenner pair of CK boxers so i was gutted!!! also i was bladded to so didnt feel much at time lol



las fingerez said:


> good on ya pukka glad ur ok though bro  not even a nick of the blade?


Cheers las the cuts only about 10mm wide but its deep all the way to the bone he got me with the tip the twat!! lol



WOWgrow said:


> Yeh come on pukka, give us the gory details lol.


Sorry WOW mate got a few picks for ya here!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2011)

Nasty shit pukka. Canny beat cracking a cunt that deserves it tho


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

nasty little shit  ur big in the game though pukka bro, fair play to ya, true gent


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2011)

''Some dick who pushed my birds cousin over and she's got artificial legs, was in 1 of my local boozers so i cracked him 1 in bogs cos he were with a few lads playin pool so didnt want a cue other my head he went back against the wall hit him a few time more and he was kinda rustlin about with his head down ended up gettin split up went outside and he bottled it, it werent till about half hour later in the next boozer i felt a little pain in my hip and seen a blood stain and a rip through my £100 jeans £80 jumper and a tenner pair of CK boxers so i was gutted!!! also i was bladded to so didnt feel much at time lol''

thats some fucked up shit bro the twat diserved a slap for doing that to ya girls cousin fucking scumster, glad your ok tho m8 and if that cuts is to the bone n well deep might be an idea to get it looked at ya dont want it getting infected cause fuck nos what germs could av been on that blade.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeh good lad pukka. its true though, nout better than putting a cunt in his place though. Little sket can't fight without his trusty blade ey.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

Good lord, fair play to that, although nasty sounding injury to the hand there. And this is why we must perfect the headbutt, one hit and they're down! Never understood why judges always describe the act as utterly barbaric etc, i'd rather have a headache than a broken hand! Sounds like common sense to me  Damned meddling government.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

the ballast......


----------



## Airwave (Mar 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the ballast......


And this is why I don't buy them anymore.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks don an nice reminder for when ur thinking about a new ballast lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2011)

how often should you change the ballast? i have a cheap 600 that ive been running pretty much non-stop for close to 2yrs time for a change me thinks, i remember when you first posted that pic don, scarey!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone ever had any dealings with these? http://smokengrow.com/research/why-smoke-n-grow


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2011)

The only impression i've gotten from reading that is they didn't talk about quality anywhere in the part i was reading, all of the reasoning was based on ease, not it's quality. From that alone i'd not personally bother. I love my canna nutes, they appear to do their job just fine, and you squeeze the bottle twice and it measures itself out for you. Unless i was working in the 100' of liters range, i see no reason why i'd need anything easier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2011)

every time someone asks to see the ballast shot im sure i must be driving the digi ballast sales through the roof. 

sambo man, if youve got a proper metal cased one it should be sound. apparently its just the maxibright compacts that are plastic moulded time bombs


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every time someone asks to see the ballast shot im sure i must be driving the digi ballast sales through the roof.
> 
> sambo man, if youve got a proper metal cased one it should be sound. apparently its just the maxibright compacts that are plastic moulded time bombs


cheers don yeah mine is a metal cased 1 but as soon as i see that pic when you first posted i went and got a couple of bricks for it to sit on, like ya said without them bricks you would have had a fire fucking scarey.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every time someone asks to see the ballast shot im sure i must be driving the digi ballast sales through the roof.
> 
> sambo man, if youve got a proper metal cased one it should be sound. apparently its just the maxibright compacts that are plastic moulded time bombs


i think the 250 and 400 maxis have a thermal cut out, dont know why the 600s havent.............you on an earner from the digi companies.10 percent.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn you daylight savings, just lost an hour of me bastarding day!


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 27, 2011)

i'm from the uk and doing my first grow, on DAY 19 and they seem to be growing alright have a look and tell me what you think 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/419892-new-grower-cfl-lst-help.html

View attachment 1517369View attachment 1517370View attachment 1517371View attachment 1517372View attachment 1517373View attachment 1517374View attachment 1517375View attachment 1517376View attachment 1517377


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can use a aquarium co2 generator for a grow tent????


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2011)

i really dont feel well


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife asked me how I could love her and still enjoy watching porn.

I told her, I love my car but I still watch Formula 1 too.

She was happy with this analogy - I just never mentioned I also go to Hertz for the occasional rental.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

morning all, how are we all? going to order my new cloner today hopefully so will keep you all updated on that and then its back to looking for a new 600HPs to replace the one my mate wants back that he lent me, no way am i going bk to the 400`s ive got lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2011)

i feel like shit....got busted...lost my tent


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

awww man u boys got me jealous just read back a few pages n saw dons buds + some others , so so jealous intensified by cluck lol. just woke up aswell gonna be a long day :'(


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

just realised the fucking clocks changed ! digi timer so lights have been out by an hour , dont forget to check urs ladies and gents !!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i feel like shit....got busted...lost my tent


shit thats not good what happened?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> shit thats not good what happened?


 drink/drug/driving no sympathy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i feel like shit....got busted...lost my tent


U knew that was coming m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

ok well if sympathy n stuff is out the window, how about of good old fashioned opportunism? hes jus had his shit taken and ive got some 400W hps i want rid of so i can buy a 600, do a deal? lol


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

im not preaching just saying , how much u wanting for this system btw ?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

would these nutes be any good for my plants ? http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=0000003832615&x=17&y=12


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im not preaching just saying , how much u wanting for this system btw ?


 
if you mean me with the 2x400.....2x400w hps, mag ballasts, No reflectors(how i bought them), both bulbs work and are less than 3 months old either £40 and you pay the postage as well or ill swap it for a 600W HPS


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if you mean me with the 2x400.....2x400w hps, mag ballasts, No reflectors(how i bought them), both bulbs work and are less than 3 months old either £40 and you pay the postage as well or ill swap it for a 600W HPS


yes mate sound good to me when u looking to get rid of em ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> yes mate sound good to me when u looking to get rid of em ?


 
i can have em in the mail tomorrow morning if you so wish


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

that would be pretty amazing mate but dont think i can do a cheque till friday that cool ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i feel like shit....got busted...lost my tent


I thought you got raided the other day?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> that would be pretty amazing mate but dont think i can do a cheque till friday that cool ?


yeah thats fine mate ill keep em til u want em, either money order,cheque,paypal,ebay etc whatever ya want


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats fine mate ill keep em til u want em, either money order,cheque,paypal,ebay etc whatever ya want


 excellent just made my day lol especially as the mrs said she'd do the cheque for me if ud w8 till friday  just wish i had some smoke now and id be a very happy boy lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> just realised the fucking clocks changed ! digi timer so lights have been out by an hour , dont forget to check urs ladies and gents !!!


he's not on the ball this morning is he chaps lmao  only messing with ya bro, welcome not seen u about here before 

hope ur all good today?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks dude , yeah im new here  "hellooooo" im good, without smoke tho  sweating it out today it seems  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi billy boy are you about??? whats happend bro???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I thought you got raided the other day?


yeah it was last wednesday but ahve jist kinda sobered up today and now its depressing me a bit!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yeah it was last wednesday but ahve jist kinda sobered up today and now its depressing me a bit!


Ahh not gonna be a good day. How did it all happen then, someone grass you up?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

Bubbles bubbles bubbles bubbles bubbles MY BUBBLE BAGS!

Gonna have some fun this evening i think


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

he was smashed and crashed his car - then they raided his house...



WOWgrow said:


> Ahh not gonna be a good day. How did it all happen then, someone grass you up?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is the new setup. 12/12 from seed. Fucking ran out of clay peebles. Need to get some sort of medium for the last 2 seedlings. Hopefully 16 beautiful AK48 ladies. Anyone had any dealings with the Wilma drippers????


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2011)

Helps if I put in the pic. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> he was smashed and crashed his car - then they raided his house...


Crashing his car wouldn't warrant a house search though. 

Nice setup billy, looks nice and professional/ clean. Are clay pebbles cheaper than hydroton or something?

Make sure you post pics of your hash pull ttt!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive seen a few grows on here with them mate some1 should no about them good luck!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Crashing his car would warrant a house search though.
> 
> Nice setup billy, looks nice and professional/ clean. Are clay pebbles cheaper than hydroton or something?
> 
> Make sure you post pics of your hash pull ttt!


No idea m8, I need to get something to fill the fuckers. Can I get anything from B & Q


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey WOW how long we got till your up and rollin bro!!?? weathers gettin better now for it eh!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes bill you can get hydroton from bnq and homebase i found some when lookin for clay pebbles for the bottom of my pots i ended up gettin canna clay pebbles of ebay instead!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No idea m8, I need to get something to fill the fuckers. Can I get anything from B & Q


Not sure mate, just had a look on the website and could only see different types of gravel. 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey WOW how long we got till your up and rollin bro!!?? weathers gettin better now for it eh!!


The two autos popped the surface yesterday and the OG is germing right now. Not gonna start a journal for a while though mate, wanna start with summat decent to show, people just look and then never return otherwise.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Put a few pics of your grow before mate on the 1st page and you'll get people comin back your SLH was wicked bro!!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

just repeating what he said (I think...) 



WOWgrow said:


> Crashing his car wouldn't warrant a house search though.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

Not a bad idea that actually. I'll probs through a few pictures up in here in the meantime but I'll save a thread until there's some flowers on the autos!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> just repeating what he said (I think...)


think they might have known him prior to this meeting. and those fuckers do that shit for fun. my lasses bro got collared at 4am in a tesco carpark having a zoot. ( why i have no idea its askin to get lifted ) the rozzers turned up at his mothers house in the riot van, 'accidentally' flipped the siren on and searched his room. just so the net twitchers could get a look.


----------



## allywado (Mar 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No idea m8, I need to get something to fill the fuckers. Can I get anything from B & Q


U can get perlite there billy, u can grow in that as far as i know.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats it bro perlite not hydroton!!!! i messed up soz billy i new it was somethin like that lol


----------



## brock (Mar 28, 2011)

Launched those seeds out the other day, just wait and see if the scouse soon is good enough.

Got some red diesel x blue cheese yesturday. some nice shit


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think they might have known him prior to this meeting. and those fuckers do that shit for fun. my lasses bro got collared at 4am in a tesco carpark having a zoot. ( why i have no idea its askin to get lifted ) the rozzers turned up at his mothers house in the riot van, 'accidentally' flipped the siren on and searched his room. just so the net twitchers could get a look.


lol could think of better places to be smoking at 4am but each to their own. that's a pisstake though, and they wonder why everyone thinks they're a bunch of twats in stupid hats.

I know it's all relative but theoretically speaking what would happen if they found you growing 4 medium sized plants?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

theyd probably take them off you leave you with all the equipment and caution you. the size of the plant doesnt matter


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2011)

down our way they take everything including the equipment and anything under kinda 11-12 plants is just a caution


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

yeh i've heard 5 is the magic number stay under that and you should be fine 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> theyd probably take them off you leave you with all the equipment and caution you. the size of the plant doesnt matter


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

It depends on your situation, but if you've got guns and knives and scales, they may act in one way, but if you've just 4 plants and it's a simple busst without other issue, there's really sweet fuck all they can do other than a spot of community service or a said, they often just give cautions now as well, they probably can't be fucked with the arrest hassle, and well, cops can be pretty good guys, certainly the astard that will try and press for maximum punishment, but that's what case law is for


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

ive a couple im friends with who got nabbed with 20 in flower and 30 snips just rooting. a load of mandy and a couple of bags of E bout a hundred all told. got off with social supply, bit time on a tag and some community blowback. left them the tent but slashed it they couldnt be arsed to carry the fuckin thing. if your not mr big they couldnt give a fuck.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

round my way they beat the fuck out of you and then they beat the fuck out of you again................


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> round my way they beat the fuck out of you and then they beat the fuck out of you again................


Round my way we have cameras recording such events, if they tried to use esxcessive force come entering my property, they would face an almighty lawsuit and IPCC investigation  Ya can't lie your way out of an issue when it's all on damned camera  smart phones must be one of the polices pet hates these days. Being humiliated over youtube day and night


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

Friggin hell don, sounds like your mate got off really lightly. I should have 5 going at one point but where I live there is literally fuck all else to do apart from giving out asbos to the little cretins and a couple drunk and disorderly so if they did bust me, I think they would try and make it out to be a big thing because that'd be the biggest thing to happen round here haha. Although some geez a in the next town got busted with 16 plants in a hydro setup. He had it in his attic with no odor control and you could smell it for miles off haha. 

Do you guys every find yourself daydreaming about the perfect house with a secret room behind a book wall sorta thing where you could grow as much ganja as you want? It's a constant occurrence for me haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

Man, i never think about secret rooms and such, just the perfect room. If i could be bothered, i'd try becoming an architect, just absolutely love the design of buildings etc. Until then though, cupboards will have to do. I want a room where you walk through the door and there are your plants and lgihts, not a bunh of tents along the wall etc. You see some of these big medi grows in the states and can't but help turn green with envy. For the room, not the medical cannabis, they got ripped the fuck off with that deal  I never thought somewhere where it was "legal" they would be charging more than the illegal dealers are..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Youve seen this thread on here ant you bro lol!!!!

OMG!!!! I found a secret room in my house!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

Aye, i wouldn't want to be growing in a cistern though. A hotspot on your roof is one thing, a hot spot in the center of your garden is an entirely different thing  that would be a hard one to explain away 

I think you're a bastard an that i'm gonna have to go watch an episode of grand designs now


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

easy all. anybodt here no the main cause for leafs to wrinkle in baby plants. thet still alive and growing quick as s**t but wrinkles abit off a worry. could it b down to poor air flow as they borded off without a air inlet. not air tight but no fan intake. or could it b down to high nutes in soil? any help b great


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2011)

Too much nitrogen possibly. Need pics


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

mate if i could get the picts up i wood but am computer hater and takes me ten mins just getting online haha. will try figure it out but prob take me a day haha. my misses does all computer stuff for me normally but shes out and i would end up wiping cam and computer best can do for now is desribe and show picts tomorrow or day after.
they r normal colour tops maybe a little lighter in colour. one plant has a redy purple stem. others r normal green stems. bout 3 4 inchs tall 3 sets real leafs but growing in 3's as in one big leaf and to little ones per leave. so each one has 6 real leafs with to mini ones sandwiching the bigger leaf. looks cool actually. not sure off strain as a gift off a mate who grows so top bud. but the worry is the leafs seem bit wrinkled and wilting down abit with rough tatty edges. not chewed on by bugs so not all bad. and one is fine with no probs. also i had to repot after 2 days as roots out grew a half litre pot. is that normal?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

Not too sure i'm afraid  what's the humidity like?

Random question to make sure i'm not going potty  is raghead a racist term if it's describing someone that wears a rag aound their head? In the same way that a bald man is calld a slap head? I'm having trouble finding the racial dilema here.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

no idea i only have a thermometer,, am buying slowly as skint till payday. i spray the girls to 3 times a day with water to help as prob not good humidity. y with low humidity does ya plant wrinkle up? thanks anyways will post pic asap so more to go on. rag head yeah its a general term of ignorance. like monkey isnt offensive unless ment in a certan way. i call my family members monkeys as a joke but i wouldnt walk to a r n b club or garage club and start using that word there. one it could cause offense and 2 i wood be crippled. even limey or pommy is a term to label a race of people. not p.c. apparently thats important nowadays. personnely i think we are all people. i dont called a red shirt wearer cos i wear my lfc shirts most days so i dont understand y people wood refer to a race over clothes or head wear, but thats just me.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

That's the thing though. If he dressed and looked like a monkey, maybe i'd call him a monkey and that's kinda fir game. I don't call anyone a raghead because they are from a sandy ountry, i call them a raghead because they're wearing a rag. I don't call northerners slapheads, no, i call bald people slapheads. Slightly offensive maybe but it has nothing todo with racism. And i don't doubt you'd be in a wheelchair if you walked into an rnb club and started shoutuing monkeys  I mean what the fuck do we call black people if we can't describe the way they look? I'm not calling someone a dirty shit because that's a resemblance, i call them black because that's what they are..  dumb ass americans for ya


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah but i also believe the rags as you state is a relgious symbol so wood be very offensive to the people who wear it. i no you r saying wot you see but they may feel you r highlighting and ridiculing there believes, hope that helps. b simular to some1 wearing a cross and being slammed for it. i mean no culture right or wrong just different.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

is del66666 not in today? that man is a fountain off knowledge and hoping mayb able to advise with my problem


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

It has nothing todo with religion whatsoever. If they feel that a description about their physica appearance is racist and offensive to their religion then it stands to reason that they shouldn't wear things around their neck that would prompt such a description. The rags i am defining are not religious shawls or such, i am talking about the scarves they wear in the desert to protect againt sandstorms and such. I have one, and i class jyself as a raghead when i'm out and about wearing one. In the same way i describe myself a ippy if i'm wearing dyed clothes dreadlocked hair and vegan sandals. Apparently this is me wishing death on sikhs thouhg 

I have no objextion to the statemnt that it might be a bit offensive, but it has nothing to do with religion nor race  Gotta love how the internet can show someones prejudice nature (not yours btw, someone elses, you're just offering an opinion, not trying to be insultive to me) while they try and ap[pear holier than thou  i mean if you hear someone wearing a rag around his head descirbed as a rag head, and think the descriptee a "*wife beating, butt picking, dog kicking, tooth missing ignorant beer drinker" to me that kinda sais you need to go take a look in the mirror or something no? 

edit: in short, derrogative, not racist
*


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> no idea i only have a thermometer,, am buying slowly as skint till payday. i spray the girls to 3 times a day with water to help as prob not good humidity. y with low humidity does ya plant wrinkle up? thanks anyways will post pic asap so more to go on. rag head yeah its a general term of ignorance. like monkey isnt offensive unless ment in a certan way. i call my family members monkeys as a joke but i wouldnt walk to a r n b club or garage club and start using that word there. one it could cause offense and 2 i wood be crippled. even limey or pommy is a term to label a race of people. not p.c. apparently thats important nowadays. personnely i think we are all people. i dont called a red shirt wearer cos i wear my lfc shirts most days so i dont understand y people wood refer to a race over clothes or head wear, but thats just me.


prob to much humidity plus air flow mate............red stems are to cold or strain or lack of nutes think k


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

wow logged in an hour ago have a flick through here and ended up doing 20 odd pages on the secret room man that was phat ! i forgot what i was originally gonna post heh !


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

ok cool thanks. also can feeding them bottled mineral water b damaging? i will get th ph water kit weekend just had to make do with wot i had .


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> ok cool thanks. also can feeding them bottled mineral water b damaging? i will get th ph water kit weekend just had to make do with wot i had .


mineral water could be from 4 to 8 ph and has shit added, whats up with tap..........


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

ive only used tap water left in an open jug no probs with that.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

heard the stuff in tap ment to b very bad for them? guessing that not th case? yeh i went with the mineral water cos i thought wood just b trace amounts stuff added and not harmful but now im thinkin this mayb y the ladys r acting funky now?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> heard the stuff in tap ment to b very bad for them? guessing that not th case? yeh i went with the mineral water cos i thought wood just b trace amounts stuff added and not harmful but now im thinkin this mayb y the ladys r acting funky now?


lol ive always used tap water, i dont leave it to stand, no probs so far.........


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm the same. Even the whole "let it sit for 24 hours" is a load of shite. 2 minute outta the bathroom tap and the girls roots are in it, and they just love it


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

k i am a proper plum. fair play will switch to normal tap then c how effects them hopefully wrinkles stop as dont think it cold as under 24 light and sit 25 27c .


----------



## Belesar (Mar 28, 2011)

What would you do?

While browsing the hydroponic pages on Ebay, I came across a person selling seeds in a non descript way. Currently £10 for 5 ferm of a wide choice ex Cheese, Northern Light, White Rhino etc

Would you risk wasting £10 for potentionaly 5 females?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2011)

hey TTT i know my opinion hasn't been asked for here mate but i can't help myself, my belief is you should be able to say whatever you like and if the rag heads don't like it then let them fuck off back to their own country where walking around with a rag on is normal. 
and before peeps jump on me and claim i'm ignorant i don't give a fuck this is our country and the rights of the people are being over looked. mini rant over lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> k i am a proper plum. fair play will switch to normal tap then c how effects them hopefully wrinkles stop as dont think it cold as under 24 light and sit 25 27c .


you aint a plum mate just people like to make growing cannabis sound harder than it really is.............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

Belesar said:


> What would you do?
> 
> While browsing the hydroponic pages on Ebay, I came across a person selling seeds in a non descript way. Currently £10 for 5 ferm of a wide choice ex Cheese, Northern Light, White Rhino etc
> 
> Would you risk wasting £10 for potentionaly 5 females?


why bother for the sake of saving a few quid, seeds arent that dear anyway you cheap skate..............


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2011)

Belesar said:


> What would you do?
> 
> While browsing the hydroponic pages on Ebay, I came across a person selling seeds in a non descript way. Currently £10 for 5 ferm of a wide choice ex Cheese, Northern Light, White Rhino etc
> 
> Would you risk wasting £10 for potentionaly 5 females?


i'd say save your money mate, if they were legit they would cost more and the expense of the seeds is only the beginning, growing them out and waiting months to crop is where the cost comes in. not to mention if you were to go ahead and purchase/grow those seeds and get nothing decent at the end it would be a very costly lesson aswell as a waste of a lot of time


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey TTT i know my opinion hasn't been asked for here mate but i can't help myself, my belief is you should be able to say whatever you like and if the rag heads don't like it then let them fuck off back to their own country where walking around with a rag on is normal.
> and before peeps jump on me and claim i'm ignorant i don't give a fuck this is our country and the rights of the people are being over looked. mini rant over lol


yep beginning to feel 2nd class in my own country............maybe 3rd.....


----------



## Belesar (Mar 28, 2011)

Apparently has got positive feedback from 2 orders so far so im not sure, i do think it prob is a scam as most things that seem too good to be true are


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

i put a bubble stone in the jug sometimes thats why i let it stand i like to believe im giving the plants more o2 when there's bubbles in the water i give them , im probably just crazy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol 2 that will be from his mate or somethin!!! if there not a toprated seller dont bother mate!


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 28, 2011)

if u need seeds and want cheap and dont mind risking male or fem , i know someone to hook u up


----------



## Belesar (Mar 28, 2011)

> Lol 2 that will be from his mate or somethin!!! if there not a toprated seller dont bother mate!


Yeah i thought that but one of them was a person with 99.8% positive on over 10,000 items so i dont think he would potentionaly damage that rep for a bad thing


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yep beginning to feel 2nd class in my own country............maybe 3rd.....


i'm with you there mate, the sad part is believe it's only going to get worse. who would ever believe we were an island?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

It all depends where you live with the tap water some people have good stuff others shit, no good, im 1 of the lucky 1's my tap is good but i still let it stand though you can smell the clorine if you stick your head in bucket after a day the smells gone! try and ask other growers in your area if you can lol, if youve heard its bad stay away or filter it!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2011)

Belesar said:


> Yeah i thought that but one of them was a person with 99.8% positive on over 10,000 items so i dont think he would potentionaly damage that rep for a bad thing


that's more than likely for fast, discreet shipping mate, i can't imagine he grew them out and then went back possibly 3months+ later and left the feedback


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i'm with you there mate, the sad part is believe it's only going to get worse. who would ever believe we were an island?


yeah mate you know its going to get worse,we going to be out numbered.........


----------



## Belesar (Mar 28, 2011)

> Yeah i thought that but one of them was a person with 99.8% positive on over 10,000 items so i dont think he would potentionaly damage that rep for a bad thing


Meant to say one of the buyers has this and also his own business,


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2011)

mate you wait for another ten years. you think it bad now. its the next generation i worry for. not saying this as a race thing or whatever but the way the goverment control people and the whole money thing is crazy. also with all legislations which r made yearly taking away good peoples rights and libertys and finding new ways to tax and fine us and crashing econamys so banks take peoples homes and small buisness, worlds a right crazy place, you work hard all your life for f all and to b taxed when you die so you cant even give a sound future for family, but if you understand the system and know how not to be in contempt off court and how to carry yourself the world is ok. you have alot more rights then we r lead to beleive. its without knowing the system and your rights that you live in fear off police and gov. if our gov wanted smart free thinking people then laws and legislations would be a schooling matter and also understanding your rights.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

Belesar said:


> Yeah i thought that but one of them was a person with 99.8% positive on over 10,000 items so i dont think he would potentionaly damage that rep for a bad thing


go for it you know you want to............you already have havent you, prob be growing cabbages.....


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate you know its going to get worse,we going to be out numbered.........


i thought we already were mate at least it looks that way where i live in some of my local areas i would be classed as the minority............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i thought we already were mate at least it looks that way where i live in some of my local areas i would be classed as the minority............


yeah got to admit got lots of east europeans around, dont hear much english walking up the local road and got the european shops..........


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

this country is amazing!
do you realize how lucky we are? ill tell you what i think is wrong with this country people thinking they got it hard when its a bed of roses compared to about 70 per cent of world.
i am happy that this country can be a safe place for people worse off then us, infact i think thats one of the best thing about our country.
i see alot of people saying "they come over her and take our jobs, they abuse our benefit system, etc" if you want a job pull your socks up and get one dont blame someone else for your failings, as for the benefit system i see just as many english people cheat the system too!
no i am not a muslim i am white lol 
and the guy that asked is raghead offensive are you being serious of course it is.
as for people saying there a minority we are all the same, we are made from the same stuff when you realize this there is no minority
anyway thats my rant over


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

lemonz said:


> this country is amazing!
> do you realize how lucky we are? ill tell you what i think is wrong with this country people thinking they got it hard when its a bed of roses compared to about 70 per cent of world.
> i am happy that this country can be a safe place for people worse off then us, infact i think thats one of the best thing about our country.
> i see alot of people saying "they come over her and take our jobs, they abuse our benefit system, etc" if you want a job pull your socks up and get one dont blame someone else for your failings, as for the benefit system i see just as many english people cheat the system too!
> ...


whatever........


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

am i wrong?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

lemonz said:


> am i wrong?


yeah of course you are, but you already know that dont you.................................. anyway what do you think your doing coming over here taking our jobs...


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

how about dish towel head?



lemonz said:


> this country is amazing!
> do you realize how lucky we are? ill tell you what i think is wrong with this country people thinking they got it hard when its a bed of roses compared to about 70 per cent of world.
> i am happy that this country can be a safe place for people worse off then us, infact i think thats one of the best thing about our country.
> i see alot of people saying "they come over her and take our jobs, they abuse our benefit system, etc" if you want a job pull your socks up and get one dont blame someone else for your failings, as for the benefit system i see just as many english people cheat the system too!
> ...


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah of course you are, but you already know that dont you.................................. anyway what do you think your doing coming over here taking our jobs...


how am i wrong?
lol i am white i was born in england if your better at my job then me then you have got a right to have it. its that simple it dont matter what race you are if your better your better.
on the other hand undercutting me on jobs is a different story you have got a right to be angry about that


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> how about dish towel head?


ask a muslim to his face make sure hes bigger then you if you got the bottle


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

lemonz said:


> how am i wrong?
> lol i am white i was born in england if your better at my job then me then you have got a right to have it. its that simple it dont matter what race you are if your better your better.
> on the other hand undercutting me on jobs is a different story you have got a right to be angry about that


when did i say i was angry about that or anything else, you must be confusing me with someone else.....and please stop pretending to be british.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

i'll ask gedaffyduck to his face then give him a glasgow kiss 



lemonz said:


> ask a muslim to his face make sure hes bigger then you if you got the bottle


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

although he just has a funny hat - but i'm sure some of his mates have dish towels on their heads


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> when did i say i was angry about that or anything else, you must be confusing me with someone else.....and please stop pretending to be british.


it was hypothetical 
ok im pretending to be british you caught me lol i was born here and have lived here my whole life why would i lie?
is it that hard to contemplate a white british person who does not have a problem with immigration and muslims you need to broaden your social life because there is plenty of white british people who share my opinions
did the muslim kids use to bully you in school or something?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

wow that is quite racist - assuming muslim kids are bullies....



lemonz said:


> it was hypothetical
> ok im pretending to be british you caught me lol i was born here and have lived here my whole life why would i lie?
> is it that hard to contemplate a white british person who does not have a problem with immigration and muslims you need to broaden your social life because there is plenty of white british people who share my opinions
> did the muslim kids use to bully you in school or something?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

lemonz said:


> it was hypothetical
> ok im pretending to be british you caught me lol i was born here and have lived here my whole life why would i lie?
> is it that hard to contemplate a white british person who does not have a problem with immigration and muslims you need to broaden your social life because there is plenty of white british people who share my opinions
> did the muslim kids use to bully you in school or something?


i never mentioned muslims, are you a muslim coming on here to cause trouble?


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> wow that is quite racist - assuming muslim kids are bullies....


im not assuming anything i asked a question but i have to admit your funny


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

maybe im a muslim.............a funny muslim..........


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

morale of the story stop moaning we get it on a plate in this country


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

moral of the story - we're all muslims at heart



lemonz said:


> morale of the story stop moaning we get it on a plate in this country


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> moral of the story - we're all muslims at heart


ill be the bigger man and let you have the last word lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Man, i never think about secret rooms and such, just the perfect room. If i could be bothered, i'd try becoming an architect, just absolutely love the design of buildings etc. Until then though, cupboards will have to do. I want a room where you walk through the door and there are your plants and lgihts, not a bunh of tents along the wall etc. You see some of these big medi grows in the states and can't but help turn green with envy. For the room, not the medical cannabis, they got ripped the fuck off with that deal  I never thought somewhere where it was "legal" they would be charging more than the illegal dealers are..


Lol, another thing I don't understand, why people would buy it when it's perfectly legal (with a card) to grow it. You can make money, and smoke as much weed as you'd like. I know cruz (grow it up greenhouse) donated like 90% of his summer greenhouse grow to a dispensary and he gets free meds all year, that's a pretty sweet deal for a real heavy smoker because it means he can switch up strains and not build a tolerance to having 4 lbs of the same strain. I think I would sell it but still, buying at $15 a gram seems crazyyyyy to me.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks........



lemonz said:


> ill be the bigger man and let you have the last word lol


----------



## lemonz (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> thanks........


no probs


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

bellend 



lemonz said:


> no probs


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

lemonz said:


> ill be the bigger man and let you have the last word lol


no please let me have the last word, we pay our taxes so we have every right to voice our opinions and you immigrants should button it.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2011)

lemonz said:


> it was hypothetical
> ok im pretending to be british you caught me lol i was born here and have lived here my whole life why would i lie?
> is it that hard to contemplate a white british person who does not have a problem with immigration and muslims you need to broaden your social life because there is plenty of white british people who share my opinions
> did the muslim kids use to bully you in school or something?


Fucking muslim robot!!!! lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

abso bloody lutely..........


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 29, 2011)

i bet he works in a call center...



del66666 said:


> abso bloody lutely..........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i bet he works in a call center...


in india.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2011)

View attachment 1520997



Check out my 12/12 setup Del.
Ran out of clay pebbles for my last 2.lol, Getting some perlite for them 2day


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

WILMA? you got anything in the pots cause its hard to see.........if i had the space id go for a wilma, not much work are they.......i used to be like that on building jobs, always under ordering....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

no jail for anyone in possesion of 50 g or less heroin.......thats what they are thinking of doing...must mean they def wouldnt do much to us for green.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah they are all in, well apart from 2. Its 16 pot dripper system from Wilma. Looks like min effort. lol


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 29, 2011)

whered u hear that del? crazy stuff, 50g of heroin...u sure u didnt mean 5?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

*(CNN)* -- Willie Nelson's latest pot bust could be settled for a song and $100, a west Texas prosecutor said.
"You can bet your ass I'm not going to be mean to Willie Nelson," Hudspeth County Attorney C.R. "Kit" Bramblett told CNN Monday, confirming his plea recommendation.
Nelson, a treasured icon in the Lone Star state, was charged with marijuana possession after U.S. Border Patrol agents searched his tour bus on a Hudspeth County, Texas highway near the U.S.-Mexico border, about 85 miles southeast of El Paso last November.
No court date is set, but Bramblett said he would recommend a plea deal for Nelson that includes the legendary country artist singing his 1975 hit "Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain." The courtroom performance would serve as his community service, he said.
He would also ask for Nelson to pay a $100 fine and court cost, he said. The sentenced could also be deferred, which means it would fall off his criminal record after 30 days of good behavior, he said.
Pot smoking on Nelson's bus is no secret, Bramblett said. "They got a song out that says 'I'll Never Smoke Weed With Willie Again.'"
Toby Keith's lyrics tell a story of learning "a hard lesson in a small Texas town" while smoking marijuana on Nelson's old bus, the "Honey Suckle Rose."
Asked if that might not be a better song for court, the prosecutor said "No, I'm not going to have him sing that one."
The final decision, though, will be in the hands of Judge Becky Dean-Walker, who seemed irritated by media reports Monday concerning the proposed plea deal.
"My court is not a jester court," Judge Dean-Walker said. "I understand that people are star stuck, I'm not one of them."
The plea deal has not been presented to Nelson's lawyer, the prosecutor said. The singer's representative would not comment to CNN.
Nelson was caught last November because his tour bus traveled down a Hudspeth County road that is considered a border checkpoint, because it is close to Mexico, he said. Agents, who have drug-detecting dogs, have the legal right to board and search any bus, car or truck that passes through, he said.
Hudspeth County's courthouse doesn't see a lot of business. Bramblett estimated he prosecutes only a dozen or so misdemeanor pot cases each year. The U.S. census puts the county populated at 3,115.
Bramblett joked that while Nelson was initially charged with possession of six ounces of pot, which would put the case out of his jurisdiction, he and the sheriff smoked or threw out enough to bring it into his jurisdiction. 
Misdemeanor possession of less than two ounces carries a maximum of 180 days in jail and a $2,000 fine, although jail time is rare in such cases, according to Texas criminal lawyer George Reul.


----------



## nipz234 (Mar 29, 2011)

£240 an oz Of g13 Cross Ak47 .. or ak cross blues


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3496327/Judges-No-jail-for-dealers-caught-with-50-heroin-wraps.html

Under guidelines released yesterday, low-level peddling also includes less than 100 ecstasy pills, 250g of amphetamine, 50 doses of LSD, 1kg of cannabis or 50g of the tranquiliser ketamine. 

happy days...... lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3496327/Judges-No-jail-for-dealers-caught-with-50-heroin-wraps.html
> 
> Under guidelines released yesterday, low-level peddling also includes less than 100 ecstasy pills, 250g of amphetamine, 50 doses of LSD, 1kg of cannabis or 50g of the tranquiliser ketamine.
> 
> happy days...... lol


lets hope so mate........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> whered u hear that del? crazy stuff, 50g of heroin...u sure u didnt mean 5?


good old mr wright


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

never seen the draw to skag meself. who needs it when you can smoke ganj? 

View attachment 1521047


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> *(CNN)* -- Willie Nelson's latest pot bust could be settled for a song and $100, a west Texas prosecutor said.
> "You can bet your ass I'm not going to be mean to Willie Nelson," Hudspeth County Attorney C.R. "Kit" Bramblett told CNN Monday, confirming his plea recommendation.
> Nelson, a treasured icon in the Lone Star state, was charged with marijuana possession after U.S. Border Patrol agents searched his tour bus on a Hudspeth County, Texas highway near the U.S.-Mexico border, about 85 miles southeast of El Paso last November.
> No court date is set, but Bramblett said he would recommend a plea deal for Nelson that includes the legendary country artist singing his 1975 hit "Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain." The courtroom performance would serve as his community service, he said.
> ...


that aint bad is it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi lads sat in hospital gettin me fucked hand sorted!
Hows you lot?
Who's the new guy, think maybe half his famly work here??


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

am i the new guy?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never seen the draw to skag meself. who needs it when you can smoke ganj?
> 
> View attachment 1521047


Very nice don mate is that fully dry?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> am i the new guy?


Could be post a pic of your self lol


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, so whats the deal here, i never understood what this thread was for?


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yeah hope your hands ok dude


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 29, 2011)

we all sit around and get high

or something...



new grower uk said:


> haha, so whats the deal here, i never understood what this thread was for?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

Just fuckin with ya I love every1 im a hippy lol peace bro!


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

nice haha, well can i start by asking any of you who are bored to look at newb central and check out my thread "when to start flushing", im a 1st timer and not sure what to do


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

I love how blindingly stupid the comments are on their "why don't they visit the families of lost loved ones to the vile drug" yet they died when the previous laws were in place and look what happened ...

Anyone else think the amounts are a little odd, like you're allowed 50g of cocaine but then 250g of phet? haha. But upto a kg of doob, sweet! Now the 1k light users have a reason not to aim for 1g/ watt.

lemonz is the new guy trying to belittle us for wanting to be able to say whatever we want, what a complete cunt. 

@ new grower uk, ill have a look but in future just copy and paste your OP into here, as bad as it sounds most of us are too stoned and/ or lazy to go searching lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never seen the draw to skag meself. who needs it when you can smoke ganj?
> 
> View attachment 1521047


to fucking right brown is bad news and hopefully it dont encourage to many to the hard shit im just happy about the ganja side m8, lovely bud don is it the panama?


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

the pics of my plants are on the second page


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> oh yeah hope your hands ok dude


Thanks could be if I every get seen!!


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/420601-when-start-flushing.html


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

thats the link, pics on 2nd page


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

there was a little arguament on there, let me know if oi was being a dick, it was about 6 am and i just finished work haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Very nice don mate is that fully dry?


 it is i chopped it up n stuck it in a jar this morning.


sambo020482 said:


> to fucking right brown is bad news and hopefully it dont encourage to many to the hard shit im just happy about the ganja side m8, lovely bud don is it the panama?


 aye man i had a dealer 2 doors up from me, he only dealt to dealers tho so there wasnt many junkies knocking about. few lairy types tho i tll you. 

aye its panama


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks could be if I every get seen!!


thought hospiyals would be quiet around now


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

bit of advice for ya new grower, go to your settings and change your viewing to 40 posts per page. Means you don't have to flick through so many pages and with threads like this that can get 80 posts in a day it is real useful. 

that is a lovely bud don, 6.5 months paid off eh haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

unless you bash your nut or are having breathing difficulties your in the walk in center for fuckin hours man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

Im in the hand department bro and it seems like every twats been thumpin some 1 lol


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

cheers mate, so was i being a cock to thast matey before haha, i just got shitty thinking he sounded rude


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3496327/Judges-No-jail-for-dealers-caught-with-50-heroin-wraps.html
> 
> Under guidelines released yesterday, low-level peddling also includes less than 100 ecstasy pills, 250g of amphetamine, 50 doses of LSD, 1kg of cannabis or 50g of the tranquiliser ketamine.
> 
> happy days...... lol


Taken from that link:

"The council, chaired by Lord Justice Leveson, was criticised last week for plans to send 4,000 fewer thugs to prison for assault. Its drug guidelines say judges should show leniency to a dealer who is a junkie or immature. *The Council also wants stiffer penalties and more jail terms for drug producers or growers*."


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

thats not good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that is a lovely bud don, 6.5 months paid off eh haha.


well not really if you think in terms of an 8 week finishing plant like livers i could have done 3 crops and probably a lot more weight off. its really nice up high smoke tho so im not too fussed.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well not really if you think in terms of an 8 week finishing plant like livers i could have done 3 crops and probably a lot more weight off. its really nice up high smoke tho so im not too fussed.


reckon there needs to be a sarcasm font on the internet, its so hard to get across lol. does look like a nice smoke though so you will soon forget about all your problems you had with it! 

Uh oh, missed that bit airwave, that does suck. Just when they start to do things right, they do something wrong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

hahah true i was totally not getting that .......


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Taken from that link:
> 
> "The council, chaired by Lord Justice Leveson, was criticised last week for plans to send 4,000 fewer thugs to prison for assault. Its drug guidelines say judges should show leniency to a dealer who is a junkie or immature. *The Council also wants stiffer penalties and more jail terms for drug producers or growers*."


thats not good should av read it properly 

fucking jokers want to let people hold 50g of smack but bust growers???


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

bullshit aint it, how many people can OD off 50g of smack, whos gonna OD off my plants


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuck it. What can they do to us. As long as your not an idiot and dont deal loads of 20 bags. The answer is not veey much. Small fine and community service


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

il be superfuked, im supposed to marry my girlfriend and move to NY, where shes origanly from, bet they wouldnt let me in with thast on my record


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3496327/Judges-No-jail-for-dealers-caught-with-50-heroin-wraps.html
> 
> Under guidelines released yesterday, low-level peddling also includes less than 100 ecstasy pills, 250g of amphetamine, 50 doses of LSD, 1kg of cannabis or 50g of the tranquiliser ketamine.
> 
> happy days...... lol


so basically what there saying is your allowed to possess up to 1kg of weed but if you grow the stuff there gonna come down harder on ya, dont work out too bad, can get decent import weed for 140 down here, profit on that alone you could live comfortably on


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 29, 2011)

lol Does 1kg of weed reeeaallly count as low level peddling? I mean thats a shit load of weed and potential money! what a joke.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 29, 2011)

geesh whats that like 35 oz ... hahah - yes officer of course its for personal use...



Matchbox said:


> lol Does 1kg of weed reeeaallly count as low level peddling? I mean thats a shit load of weed and potential money! what a joke.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

lemonz said:


> this country is amazing!
> do you realize how lucky we are? ill tell you what i think is wrong with this country people thinking they got it hard when its a bed of roses compared to about 70 per cent of world.
> i am happy that this country can be a safe place for people worse off then us, infact i think thats one of the best thing about our country.
> i see alot of people saying "they come over her and take our jobs, they abuse our benefit system, etc" if you want a job pull your socks up and get one dont blame someone else for your failings, as for the benefit system i see just as many english people cheat the system too!
> ...


are you taking the piss?
i'm a roofer by trade and have seen first hand what immigration has done and cost us the British people!!! 
for example immigrants working for less, doing a second grade job living god knows how many to a house and then sending the money back to their home country. Do you seriously believe this is good for our economy? 
another gripe among many i have personally is when dirty fucking immigrants burn poppys etc and are protected by our laws and police officers, and yet theirs dull cunts saying we are all equal in OUR country, any person or persons that spit on the symbol of respect for our service men and women that have fought and died for the freedom we have should be classed as a traitor and shot on the spot.
i think you should open your eyes and keep your mouth shut, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

the article does also go on to say though that esacape of a prison sentence will only be recommended if the dealer can be proved to be "naieve or immature". personally i think they will bring these rules in for a few years til they either legalise it or find some way to tax it and earn money from it


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

seems i jumped in there not realising the thread had moved on a little lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> seems i jumped in there not realising the thread had moved on a little lol


 
nah fuck it you knock yourself out n have a rant, YOUR country, you are allowed


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> nah fuck it you knock yourself out n have a rant, YOUR country, you are allowed


funnily enough i was just thinking the same mate lol 

i'm not 1 for politics etc but it does get on my nerves a little when someone says we should be happy about the situation we've been put in mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> funnily enough i was just thinking the same mate lol
> 
> i'm not 1 for politics etc but it does get on my nerves a little when someone says we should be happy about the situation we've been put in mate


thought i delete that last post no point dragging it all up again i suppose, that lemonz aint got a fucking clue lol

could do with a smoke but fucking 12.5 a gram for bubblegum is a joke!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thought i delete that last post no point dragging it all up again i suppose, that lemonz aint got a fucking clue lol
> 
> could do with a smoke but fucking 12.5 a gram for bubblegum is a joke!


when you going to learn to keep enough or do you hit it hard................


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> when you going to learn to keep enough or do you hit it hard................


i smoke too much off it del each bloody time i keep back loads i will smoke loads and just be a mongo til its gone aint just that but a oz is easily smoked in a couple of days do that for a few wks and thats alot of cash m8.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thought i delete that last post no point dragging it all up again i suppose, that lemonz aint got a fucking clue lol
> 
> could do with a smoke but fucking 12.5 a gram for bubblegum is a joke!


i'm glad you said you deleted that mate i thought my laptop was having another meltdown lol 

i had another txt earlier saying there was sprayed about if i want it, things are shocking down yer oh well another sober day for me, BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crying out loud


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i smoke too much off it del each bloody time i keep back loads i will smoke loads and just be a mongo til its gone aint just that but a oz is easily smoked in a couple of days do that for a few wks and thats alot of cash m8.


shit dats heavy man..i used to smoke heavy, prob up to a q per day when we were getting all the nice green n pollen brought in from holland but these days 1 would prob last me a month....


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> the article does also go on to say though that esacape of a prison sentence will only be recommended if the dealer can be proved to be "naieve or immature". personally i think they will bring these rules in for a few years til they either legalise it or find some way to tax it and earn money from it


"Naive or immature" That's a joke too. _"Yes, your Honour, I bought a couple of ounces of heroin, cut it, weighed it up, bagged it and sold it, but I didn't realise what heroin actually was"_

It's part of the austerity measures. It costs a lot of money to keep somebody in prison.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 29, 2011)

agreed.. less is more for me these days...





del66666 said:


> shit dats heavy man..i used to smoke heavy, prob up to a q per day when we were getting all the nice green n pollen brought in from holland but these days 1 would prob last me a month....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i'm glad you said you deleted that mate i thought my laptop was having another meltdown lol
> 
> i had another txt earlier saying there was sprayed about if i want it, things are shocking down yer oh well another sober day for me, BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crying out loud


im feeling ya pain you got it ruff weedwise boyo.

have ya been watching much breaking bad im cracking on with season 3 its really good the 3rd season watched bout 4-5 episodes this morning.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im feeling ya pain you got it ruff weedwise boyo.
> 
> have ya been watching much breaking bad im cracking on with season 3 its really good the 3rd season watched bout 4-5 episodes this morning.


yeah it's shit down yer at the mo mate, i'm not to worried though things should start moving 2mo hopefully i'll have the 600 in 2mo gonna ahve an all dayer on it and try and get it sorted out of the way.
yeah i'm on the 4th episode of season 2 mate and i'll be watching another couple later when the misses goes to work i'm loving it so far, it's defo one of my favourite things at the mo and i usually lose interest quick but this one i'll be watching til the end. 
how did ya stroll go this mo?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i had another txt earlier saying there was sprayed about if i want it, things are shocking down yer oh well another sober day for me, BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crying out loud


I never fail to be surprised when the supply dries up. There are so many people growing it these days, you'd think there would be plenty enough for everybody. Just goes to show how many people smoke it I suppose.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2011)

Lets get the prisoners to fight the immagrants to the death. Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> yeah it's shit down yer at the mo mate, i'm not to worried though things should start moving 2mo hopefully i'll have the 600 in 2mo gonna ahve an all dayer on it and try and get it sorted out of the way.
> yeah i'm on the 4th episode of season 2 mate and i'll be watching another couple later when the misses goes to work i'm loving it so far, it's defo one of my favourite things at the mo and i usually lose interest quick but this one i'll be watching til the end.
> how did ya stroll go this mo?


yeah was a good m8 i got a nice smallish park bout 30secs from me take the baby around it most days to get her to sleep lol

i watched breaking bad season1 ages ago when it first came out but found it abit dark and depressing so didnt bother with season 2,3 till last week when i was bored 1 day glad i did tho am really enjoying it.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

Well i promised myself i wouldnt get involved but ah fuck it time to pull the thread back.

IMO its got nothing to do with race is more nationality for me.

I disagree with immigration 1000%. Not because their monkeys or ragheads , terrorist in tents , i mean fuck the polish are white , whatever.

But i cannot help but feel anger and jealously every time i see a foreign national claiming any form of benefit.

My life took a massive turn when i got made redundant, I didnt apply for jobseeker's as i didnt feel i needed their help at the time. I lived off my savings for around 4 months not being a sponger until they ran out.

Well turned out there just isnt any work and id used my saving supporting me and the gf.

So i go to job seekers on 4 occassions to get registered find work etc, anyways on my 4th trip up there (bare in mind im borrowing money for a bus) I sit down with the women.

She then continues to tell me because i lived off my savings , i havent made enough national insurance contributions and im not eligible for benefit.

You can imagine my disgust.

2 more months later , i was living homeless my bed was an abandon car in a country lane.

Iam white english my whole family is also. Ive paid my taxes all my life but couldnt get any help.

So when i see ping, muhamid, check off going into get there free money going back to there free fucking house , u can see why i get a bit emotional.

Im not racist i have friends indian, south african, jamacan etc etc but this shit has to stop.

I do not feel any foreign should get support from my struggling nation whilst being a national i cannot do so myself.

anyone remember the big fights in australia on the news , the whole town went on a mob and dragged any foreigns out there home and gave them a beating and told them to go home.

I know ive now out cast myself a little but i just cant let my feeling hide on this im not racist at all. But we shouldnt feed other when we cant feed our own.


anyways morning riu how is everyone today


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

aint gonna quote that ontheball cause its so big but im with ya m8 and and shore most the board is im no racist either but the system is shite total shite but unfortunatly it aint gonna change just get worse.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I never fail to be surprised when the supply dries up. There are so many people growing it these days, you'd think there would be plenty enough for everybody. Just goes to show how many people smoke it I suppose.


yeah the spray always seems to make a return during the drowts, you would have thought so but it's like gold dust yer at the mo, no one to blame but myself though mate i shouldn't have ahd a break and kept more than i did but the more i keep the more i smoke so i'm ballsed either way lol gonna run a small perpetual from now on though and try and avoid running out


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah was a good m8 i got a nice smallish park bout 30secs from me take the baby around it most days to get her to sleep lol
> 
> i watched breaking bad season1 ages ago when it first came out but found it abit dark and depressing so didnt bother with season 2,3 till last week when i was bored 1 day glad i did tho am really enjoying it.


happy days mate the exercise won't hurt either lmao 
aye i'm glad you mentioned it mate i got naff all to watch on tv so it's nice to have something other than the misses soaps to watch lol


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

Everyone drying up ? jeez i can get it but im total broke , paid my m8 back last night , so now i dont even have money to make money -.- puff puff give !!


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

spray is always around in a 3 different parts of the country i no its just getting better the last batch of spray i see a few wks back was very hard to see its been sprayed not like the sand and glass sprays seen a few years back.

this spray was being passed off as unsprayed and people where buying it at a high price talkin in oz not scores etc


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

@ ontheball i'm no expert mate but you need to start a claim from what i understand they have to give you something, it sounds like they're just fobbing you off in the hope you won't try and claim and they can give it to another, start a new claim and the ring up for a crisis loan it's what i had to do when i signed on for the first time, they tried to tell me that i earned too much???? when you get a crisis loan and then the money runs out phone them again and keeping doing the same until they sort your claim out. after a few weeks of doing this they will get onto the knob centre an your behalf and question the fact that you haven't been given anything to live on, it took 3months for them to sort mine out and even then i had to explain i hadn't had any money come in, in that time and that i ahd sold evrything i owned of any value just to survive.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> spray is always around in a 3 different parts of the country i no its just getting better the last batch of spray i see a few wks back was very hard to see its been sprayed not like the sand and glass sprays seen a few years back.
> 
> this spray was being passed off as unsprayed and people where buying it at a high price talkin in oz not scores etc


it's fucking madness mate, you don't really see it down yer til there's a drowt on and then once it's been dry for a couple of weeks the shit seems to pop up all over the place and what makes it worse is that the weight doesn't even get better lol 10er a gram on spray is just crazzy!!!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

the sprayed stuff down here is so blatantly covered in something fake/dangerous even the vietnamese wont sell it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

on a lighter note though, cloner is now ordered, the 4 seeds i germ the other day have sprouted and ive put another 2 into paper towel today (kushage and burmese kush) and theyve cracked already so things hopefully are starting to look up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

its just sugar water sprayed on them these days folks wont touch grit with a barge pole now. well not up north they wont anyway. theyd sooner buy an oz of tac for 40 sheets.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Well i promised myself i wouldnt get involved but ah fuck it time to pull the thread back.
> 
> IMO its got nothing to do with race is more nationality for me.
> 
> ...


she told you wrong..you claim jsa income based rather than jsa contribution based............


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

there two types contribution based jsa and the other one but without enough ni payment ur not getting either. Tbh i gave up on the job center and hey if i get busted doing this court will be fun , iam this way because u cunts failed me hahahah !!! 

What todo today  i moved to a new area n its shit so bored !


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody in here ever grown Kandy Kush? My seedling are about 2 1/2 weeks old now but they're so small they look as if they're only a few days old.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

i detest spray wont buy it and im gonna headbutt u if u offer me it.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> there two types contribution based jsa and the other one but without enough ni payment ur not getting either. Tbh i gave up on the job center and hey if i get busted doing this court will be fun , iam this way because u cunts failed me hahahah !!!
> 
> What todo today  i moved to a new area n its shit so bored !


i havent paid enough stamp either so when i claim i claim income based, income based jsa is if you have no money coming in and has nothing to do with the stamp you pay....it kind of replaced income support


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 29, 2011)

this guy..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380829-pineapple-express-kandy-kush-hydro.html

looks tasty



Airwave said:


> Anybody in here ever grown Kandy Kush? My seedling are about 2 1/2 weeks old now but they're so small they look as if they're only a few days old.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

who does pay tax n stamp hahaa i aint for 7 year. fucked if i ever need owt major on the nash


----------



## allywado (Mar 29, 2011)

Awrite lads? I chopped my 2nd plant down last night. Took a few pics. Quite happy with the yield off this second plant 

View attachment 1521212View attachment 1521213


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> there two types contribution based jsa and the other one but without enough ni payment ur not getting either. Tbh i gave up on the job center and hey if i get busted doing this court will be fun , iam this way because u cunts failed me hahahah !!!
> 
> What todo today  i moved to a new area n its shit so bored !


start building your grow cab ready for your 400`s lol


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 29, 2011)

whats this sprayed bud look like? i dont think ive seen it before seen all that glass/sugar bollocks but no spray. Im on guard now..

Theres nothing wrong with wanting the best for your own but its when you blame others for the problems they didnt create. All these laws and rules which allowed the uk to be in this state have been created by people of what colour? And i bet they werent english either?

And using names that you wouldnt say to your so called friends is abit dodgey if you ask me, but im not here to judge anybody cause im just saying.. 

Back to the topic:

Heres a few shots of the room 6wks flower , more detail in sig .Cheese,D'og Ak47 and Blue cheese..


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 29, 2011)

allywado said:


> Awrite lads? I chopped my 2nd plant down last night. Took a few pics. Quite happy with the yield off this second plant
> 
> View attachment 1521212View attachment 1521213


Nice one ally.. how many more to chop? who's selling them seeds?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

most sprayed bud down here fall into 2 types, stuff that looks like normal bud but harder and doesnt crumble properly, no noticeable smell/taste etc and the stuff that looks like its been dipped in glass or toxic waste, can be slimy/sharp/stinks of chemicals/burnt glass etc


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 29, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> most sprayed bud down here fall into 2 types, stuff that looks like normal bud but harder and doesnt crumble properly, no noticeable smell/taste etc and the stuff that looks like its been dipped in glass or toxic waste, can be slimy/sharp/stinks of chemicals/burnt glass etc


WTF.. if i found a man selling me that... last thing hes doing for awhile..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

grit weed you can spot by rubbing your finger on the bud and putting it in you mouth between teeth, feels like when you got sand in your sarnies at the beach as a kid. the sugar watered stuff looks like normal bud but nice n crystally tho when you pull the bud apart its sticky like your tearing it apart not crumbling. it was dead common a while back round glasgow and wales.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah down here you very rarely ever see it but when it does appear its either hairspray or sugarwater they use,hairspray not so much coz ppl have a habit of taking baseball bats to ppl that sell them it lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 29, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice one ally.. how many more to chop? who's selling them seeds?


Cheers mate, got one more to come down and its chronic haze from world of seeds.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

All purchasing is on hold till friday and mrs has car today so i cant do shit man im bored , anyone up for some mw2 on the xbox ? lol


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> All purchasing is on hold till friday and mrs has car today so i cant do shit man im bored , anyone up for some mw2 on the xbox ? lol


if u had a ps3 then yeah lol


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

but then we wouldnt be on xbox  someone bring me a joint :'( lol


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> this guy..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380829-pineapple-express-kandy-kush-hydro.html
> 
> looks tasty


Yeah, I looked through that thread the other day. He doesn't seem to have any problems with slow growth.

Thanks for linking it though. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yeah, I looked through that thread the other day. He doesn't seem to have any problems with slow growth.
> 
> Thanks for linking it though. I appreciate the effort.


i got a free fem seed of the kk carnt be arsed with it tho from what ive read she will stretch like mad in 12/12 and pretty shore ive read that it can be prone to hermi like i say only what i read never grown it


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo , man this would be wierd but u dont fucking live next door to me by any fucked up chance :/ and do people call u sambo ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys just got back from the hospital had to have the bone snapped back in to place!!!!!!!...........the most painfullist momement of my life  lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> sambo , man this would be wierd but u dont fucking live next door to me by any fucked up chance :/ and do people call u sambo ?


lmao bro i think the boredom and lack of weed is pushing ya over the edge, nar no1 calls me sambo cunt,wanker,arsehole yeah but not sambo lol

im in buckinghamshire m8 and no what ya mean bout moving to an area you no very few people i only moved here for the missus.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi guys just got back from the hospital had to have the bone snapped back in to place!!!!!!!...........the most painfullist momement of my life  lol


fuck that pukka but at least ya got it sorted get some of that fine herb you grew in ya and your be all good lol


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i got a free fem seed of the kk carnt be arsed with it tho from what ive read she will stretch like mad in 12/12 and pretty shore ive read that it can be prone to hermi like i say only what i read never grown it


I've read that it stretches a lot. A lot of Kushes do. Don't remember reading anything about hermies though. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao bro i think the boredom and lack of weed is pushing ya over the edge, nar no1 calls me sambo cunt,wanker,arsehole yeah but not sambo lol
> 
> im in buckinghamshire m8 and no what ya mean bout moving to an area you no very few people i only moved here for the missus.



hahah theres a dude next door called sambo or samber not met him yet would have been fucked up  yes yes very bored and unstoned


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

gimme ya seed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck that pukka but at least ya got it sorted get some of that fine herb you grew in ya and your be all good lol


Hope its all sorted dont wanna go threw that again lol!!!..........................you got it mate a Voltorol and a fat 1 sorted me out good!!!!


----------



## lemonz (Mar 29, 2011)

i had to laugh when someone said i was belittling him for his views on immigration. no i was not i was just stating my views on immigration. i just stated some simple facts like this country is rich compared to most and the standard of living is extremely high. no dictators no civil war no mass genocide nowhere near the same food crisis alot of the world faces. this country is doing pretty well when you look at the bigger picture in my eyes. but you lot are entitled to your opinion and im not trying to stop you having one, im just saying i dont agree with it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought you was lettin them have the last word bro???? lol


----------



## lemonz (Mar 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I thought you was lettin them have the last word bro???? lol


i cant help myself


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've read that it stretches a lot. A lot of Kushes do. Don't remember reading anything about hermies though. I'll have to look into it.



You're right, Sambo. It does seem to have a lot of hermies. It's supposed to come from the OG Kush. Fuck. These are supposed to be mother plants too. But fuck it, I'll keep growing them and hope for the best.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i had to laugh when someone said i was belittling him for his views on immigration. no i was not i was just stating my views on immigration. i just stated some simple facts like this country is rich compared to most and the standard of living is extremely high. no dictators no civil war no mass genocide nowhere near the same food crisis alot of the world faces. this country is doing pretty well when you look at the bigger picture in my eyes. but you lot are entitled to your opinion and im not trying to stop you having one, im just saying i dont agree with it.


you know your problem, you are just bitter lemonz...........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 29, 2011)

wots up boys back in the grove by weekend hows you all doin??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

Im good mate hows you?.....You all sold up then bro?? lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i had to laugh when someone said i was belittling him for his views on immigration. no i was not i was just stating my views on immigration. i just stated some simple facts like this country is rich compared to most and the standard of living is extremely high. no dictators no civil war no mass genocide nowhere near the same food crisis alot of the world faces. this country is doing pretty well when you look at the bigger picture in my eyes. but you lot are entitled to your opinion and im not trying to stop you having one, im just saying i dont agree with it.


By your logic we shouldn't complain about anything because there are always people a lot worse off than us. We are all aware there are people living in poverty but we shouldn't put up with shit in our lives just because there are people worse off. Just my two pence.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 29, 2011)

spent about 2months on a boat ina canadian town called kingston lol just outside toronto listening to this song and album i was ina bad place at the time addicted to benzos like a cunt and just split with a girlfriend still me fav tune and im not really a music person, only sharing this cause im mashed lol i no i sound like fucking dura mashed at this time in the day lol

[video=youtube;LQAboEkN1Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQAboEkN1Tc[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah good old em...............


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i no i sound like fucking dura mashed at this time in the day lol


hahahaha that made me laugh. wonder if hes still in his slumber after losing all his shit. Eminem is the goat


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

tunes are all i got bro but its all i need. when i had enough of life , sublime - what i got <3


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im good mate hows you?.....You all sold up then bro?? lol


all good pukka all good wot did ya pull bro was nt round for your end weight ? sold up and booked away for 2 weeks in st lucia cant fuckin wait lol!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> all good pukka all good wot did ya pull bro was nt round for your end weight ? sold up and booked away for 2 weeks in st lucia cant fuckin wait lol!!


Thats awesome mate, congrats. Just out of interest, how did you go about walking into the bank with 80 oz worth of cash to pay in lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Thats awesome mate, congrats. Just out of interest, how did you go about walking into the bank with 80 oz worth of cash to pay in lol?


sod banks mate, cash in hand  my travel agent was more than happy to take my money from me  grand and a half just for the air tickets


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;r-MyA76cezQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-MyA76cezQ[/video]
Stand up UK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha that made me laugh. wonder if hes still in his slumber after losing all his shit. Eminem is the goat


He aint the G.O.A.T!!

biggie was...


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> all good pukka all good wot did ya pull bro was nt round for your end weight ? sold up and booked away for 2 weeks in st lucia cant fuckin wait lol!!


fair play m8 envy you wont be long tho !


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> someone bring me a joint :'( lol


man I'm fucking skinting myself trying to set up my little grow AND feed my lungs.


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 29, 2011)

Griffta said:


> He aint the G.O.A.T!!
> 
> biggie was...


Tupac .... G.O.A.T


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

Griffta said:


> man I'm fucking skinting myself trying to set up my little grow AND feed my lungs.


same man broke ass fuck dry as fuck ghetto growing ftw ! next month will be betetr tho.

Just read that ub topping thread , gonna give it a go on one of my plants , bit scared bout just literatly pinching out part of my plant tho lol

now i gotta decide which ones gonna be the test subject lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

fuck me this is the most enjoyable 25 mins of footy ive seen from an england game since italia 90!

well the 5-1 in munich at least


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> same man broke ass fuck dry as fuck ghetto growing ftw ! next month will be betetr tho.


bought some shite weed last night & supposed to be saving for my carbon filter. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiit (but at least ive had a smoke)


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ever had one of those gut feelings you can't justify or explain whhich could turn your life upside down. bah! had a contract in my hands for a week now which would bring me a rather hefty increase on my income, but i just cna't put pen to paper for some reason. Not signing would cut my wages by over two thirds from what it is at present.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah m8 ive got a 2k a week business on hold :/ i could go get a partime job to finish things off and get out there working , but i just dont wanan put myself through another shit stressfull job , need a grow your own van plant  scratch techincally i got 6 of em


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ever had one of those gut feelings you can't justify or explain whhich could turn your life upside down. bah! had a contract in my hands for a week now which would bring me a rather hefty increase on my income, but i just cna't put pen to paper for some reason. Not signing would cut my wages by over two thirds from what it is at present.


I know you said you cant explain it, but whats stopping ya ttt? 
I mean - ca$h money makes the world go round etc. Would it mean working with someone you dont like or summert?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

it would mean less free time to chill and get high , hes a stonner like us


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

haha! I can relate to that but think I'd still rather be the evening stoner with the nice car & holiday in bahamas booked for next month


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

where the f*ck is everyone?? Most of you are scots on here so I KNOW you aint watching the england game! lol


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

right Ive waited long enough. I'm allowing myself another one-skin off my rations of shite weed.

why didnt I start this growing thing sooner...


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

Griffta said:


> right Ive waited long enough. I'm allowing myself another one-skin off my rations of shite weed.
> 
> why didnt I start this growing thing sooner...



hahaha i think the same thing all the time !!! Im not watching the football cause i couldnt care fooking less !!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 29, 2011)

No idea what it is. But none of it is about money other than paying off bills. I don't need holidays or flash cars or anything really, i live an uttelrysimplisti life on the whole. Something just doesn't seem right, and it' even more annoying as i love the idea of more work, i hate being bored sitting around the house, i'd rather be doing something productive fo the benefit of someone. I recently talking to the bosses about goingin and working over weekends without pay and it was simply a no regardless of paid or not, that annoys me, i'm not in this for any "profit"


----------



## Griffta (Mar 29, 2011)

what line of work are you in ttt?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2011)

Ttt come and work for me m8. U can work as many hours as u like with the added satisfaction that you are helping people financially. U can even work weekends for double of fuck all. LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2011)

My blueberry x bubblegum cross 24 days into veg with 125w dual spectrum cfl light above and 3 100w cfls for side lighting.
also got a northern lights in there but is well behind the BGxBB
what u all think?
follow my grow if u like the link is in my signature.
cheers


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> sod banks mate, cash in hand  my travel agent was more than happy to take my money from me  grand and a half just for the air tickets


Lol, I wouldn't want to have 80 oz worth of cash sitting around the house though that's for sure! There's a big guy that comes to where I work and he always pays for his gym memberships and anything for that matter in cash, pretty sure he must be a dealer, because I know he aint a builder lol. 

I'm interested in this job mate, when you say "something doesn't feel right" do you mean something with the contract? the job? the people? or the situation as a whole? From what you've told us I can't think of one good reason why you wouldn't sign it. 



Griffta said:


> He aint the G.O.A.T!!
> 
> biggie was...


apples and oranges mate ... or blacks and whites. Or is that racist? haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Thats awesome mate, congrats. Just out of interest, how did you go about walking into the bank with 80 oz worth of cash to pay in lol?


fuck the banks bro to much money to go into a bank with... cash all the way for me bro!! wot with my wages that go in there 2 would mean my average income a week would b like £1700 shit would just be to on top bro wot with just being a scaff, icers get maxed out and floor boards come up tho only way to go bro holiday when i can book off and all is good if you dont mind me saying so!! wot was your final weight bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> all good pukka all good wot did ya pull bro was nt round for your end weight ? sold up and booked away for 2 weeks in st lucia cant fuckin wait lol!!


8.5 oz mate im buzzin!!,....congrats on the hol bro have a good 1!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No idea what it is. But none of it is about money other than paying off bills. I don't need holidays or flash cars or anything really, i live an uttelrysimplisti life on the whole. Something just doesn't seem right, and it' even more annoying as i love the idea of more work, i hate being bored sitting around the house, i'd rather be doing something productive fo the benefit of someone. I recently talking to the bosses about goingin and working over weekends without pay and it was simply a no regardless of paid or not, that annoys me, i'm not in this for any "profit"


" But none of it is about money other than paying off bills. I don't need holidays or flash cars or anything really, i live an uttelrysimplisti life on the whole " 

you sound just like me i have my traack car and my tunes dont need much else


----------



## lemonz (Mar 29, 2011)

i have seen what immigration has done first hand too!
for example the irish workforce that came over build most of the tube system that in london (that had there counrty stolen by the british empire) (granted its always falling apart lol)
the west indian community (also had there country stolen by british empire i might add) came over in the 60's add most of the women became midwifes and helped delivered alot of the countrys babies
indian people came over (yet again had there country stolen by the british empire) and have helped the economy in several ways alot of this country top doctors and surgeons are indian 
did i mention england/britian stole wales, scotland, ireland, northen ireland, india, pakistan, west indies parts of africa , canada, usa etc.....
anyway if you want to moan its up to if it makes you feel better feel free too, theres always going to immigrants who do bad things but that does not mean that all immigrants should be tarred with same brush.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 30, 2011)

too early for politeness yes we like a good disscusion in the uk thread but u lemonz aint got a fucking clue people like you wind me up especially at this time of the morning.

see what youve done to me! turnt me to drugs! i need a joint after reading that stupid post.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Crashing his car wouldn't warrant a house search though.
> 
> Nice setup billy, looks nice and professional/ clean. Are clay pebbles cheaper than hydroton or something?
> 
> Make sure you post pics of your hash pull ttt!


crashed the car totally drunk, when they dragged me out of it i had a bag full of blues, meant the fuckers could get a search warrant for my flat, they got a tent with a small grow......still really pissed off about it....trying not to crack up tbh. going to docs for anti depressers or im liable to do sumthin really silly......and im trying to come off the booze and coke as well....my head is not in a good place just at the moment....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 30, 2011)

chill out dura if ya got ne blues left av a few will calm ya down obviously yeah you brought it all on yaself but end of day its just drugs and a driving license lost no point going all nuts about it wont get ya nowhere m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 30, 2011)

guess whos finally been told how put a vid in ya post lol

this 1 is a fav of mine, for u dura lol[video=youtube;fWYopag1hSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWYopag1hSU[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah i know sambo, just got the usual after drink/drug blues.....but coupled with losing my driving licence im just in a bit of a dark place just now( i know i havent lost the licence yet but its gonna happen) i was 72mg on my breath test, but ive went a little nuts since it happened and its gonna take a few weeks to financially dig myself back out the hole, once the depression has cleared and ive had a cpl of decent nites sleep i'll be back to my usual self( well, not too usual coz i'm definetly gonna have to have life style change b4 i end up in a rubber room with a back fastening overcoat!)


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah an maybe a change of address if your gonna start growing again might be an idea if they`ve already busted you at your current place


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2011)

wont be growing in my flat again mate, no point in unnecessary risks. maybe have a cpl of guerilla grows and a single tent in a mates house. too old to do time again...its my first drugs bust but i gotta lot of older previous for other shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah none of us are angels mate, id be a bit fucked as well if i got raided y`know, and the weed would only be 50% of the worry lol


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> too early for politeness yes we like a good disscusion in the uk thread but u lemonz aint got a fucking clue people like you wind me up especially at this time of the morning.
> 
> see what youve done to me! turnt me to drugs! i need a joint after reading that stupid post.


you have no clue, was anything i stated not a fact? now 
look what you have down you have turned me to drugs i hope your proud of yourself lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats shit dura but like sambo said if you do something stupid you might feel good about it for a couple of seconds then when you've realised what you've done you'll feel 10 times worse than you do now so just try and keep your head screwed on mate and work your way back up slowly. Im sur eyou know better than most that having a stinkin hangover and a comedown is only gonna make it seem worse so your gonna have to take it easy for a while if you want to get things back on track.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

hmmm bit worried today landlord is working in the loft next door to mine lol :-s


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

muslim bot is at it again..



lemonz said:


> i have seen what immigration has done first hand too!
> for example the irish workforce that came over build most of the tube system that in london (that had there counrty stolen by the british empire) (granted its always falling apart lol)
> the west indian community (also had there country stolen by british empire i might add) came over in the 60's add most of the women became midwifes and helped delivered alot of the countrys babies
> indian people came over (yet again had there country stolen by the british empire) and have helped the economy in several ways alot of this country top doctors and surgeons are indian
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Mornin guys little lait on today done abit of tidyin round  keep the missis sweet while im off!!!!.................I love bein off work for about a week or so then the bordem kicks in!!! not yet thou, just rolled me self a fat g13 game over for the day i thinks lol  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey lemonz even if that shit is true, bet the rest of the world was pissed off to fuck when we "stole" there countrys bet they were kickin off like us, bet they were slaggin us and didnt want us either...............they had rights to same as we have,...........and its not only them takin our jobs what pissers us off, its the fact that most of them havent even come to work just to sponge of i country (if were short on doctors yeah let them in there obvioisly not criminals are they) and a lot of them come from bad country were rape, violence, steelin, killin people are a normal everyday thing then they come over here with there beliefs not knowin our rules(no 1 sits them down and tells them our rules witch we have all learnt from birth) so think they can do what they want, rapin british girls cos there dressed like slags, stabbin people, commitin fraud(romainians), treatin women with no respect and all the other dodgy shit they get up to.......they just see our country as 1 big £££ sign that they can rip to fuck(not all some do important jobs).................What your views on schools bein over run cos of imagrants and not enough
beds in hospitals cos of them??????..............and the highest unemployed rate since we opened up to them???


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin guys little lait on today done abit of tidyin round  keep the missis sweet while im off!!!!.................I love bein off work for about a week or so then the bordem kicks in!!! not yet thou, just rolled me self a fat g13 game over for the day i thinks lol  !!!!!!!!!!


hehe im jus about to have a trainwreck dobie with the missus so happy lunchtime smoking mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry guys just come back to my sensers and relised i just started the same done with!! coversation again, 1st joint of the day has knocked my socks off lol......im goin to delete it cant be arsed even goin on about it lol!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey lemonz even if that shit is true, bet the rest of the world was pissed off to fuck when we "stole" there countrys bet they were kickin off like us, bet they were slaggin us and didnt want us either...............they had rights to same as we have,...........and its not only them takin our jobs what pissers us off, its the fact that most of them havent even come to work just to sponge of i country (if were short on doctors yeah let them in there obvioisly not criminals are they) and a lot of them come from bad country were rape, violence, steelin, killin people are a normal everyday thing then they come over here with there beliefs not knowin our rules(no 1 sits them down and tells them our rules witch we have all learnt from birth) so think they can do what they want, rapin british girls cos there dressed like slags, stabbin people, commitin fraud(romainians), treatin women with no respect and all the other dodgy shit they get up to.......they just see our country as 1 big £££ sign that they can rip to fuck(not all some do important jobs).................What your views on schools bein over run cos of imagrants and not enough
> beds in hospitals cos of them??????..............and the highest unemployed rate since we opened up to them???


lemonz
the thing people forget is that although we invaded their countries, they didnt have roads, electricity,running water, industry, proper police forces/armies etc, we gave them it all and taught them how to use it and further advance their country, was only less than 100 years ago we owned india after invading it, now it has emerged as a world (nuclear)superpower because of the infrastructure WE GAVE THEM and taught them how to use.
Interesting point to remember though that most of the countries that hold any kind of political/trade importance across the globe were once part of the british empire/commonwealth and although yes we invaded them they wouldnt be where they are now on the world stage without us doing so.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sorry guys just come back to my sensers and relised i just started the same done with!! coversation again, 1st joint of the day has knocked my socks off lol......im goin to delete it cant be arsed even goin on about it lol!!!


 
haha an yet again ive replied to it, we`ve got to stop doin this pukka lol


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

the more i read these stupid convos on immigration the more i just wanna have a raging out burst and tell them to all fuck off and that we just dont care for their problems and if thats racist so fucking be it. Were not a loving country now piss off.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

can someone delete the above please , wasnt needed feel bad :/


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

I know mate i just dont think he gets the point or he doesnt live in a area like me that is fucked now all because of immargrant gangs doin what ever they want in our country!!!
I have white, black, asian, and indian, irish bla bla friends and a chinese friend that all think the same, there all british and have been raised here they all no the rules of this country they all speak english they all work and socailise and do the same thing as us lot,..................its not a race thing at all, its forenars who come over here dont give a shit about our rules or culture dont event try to speak english and think they can do what ever they want!!!

Theres nt enough jobs or homes for us never mind the millions of them

Net immigration quadrupled to 237,000 a year between 1997 and 2007. In 2009 it was 196,000. 3 million immigrants have arrived since 1997.
A migrant still arrives almost
every minute.
We must build a new home every six minutes for new migrants. 
England is already, with Holland, the most crowded country in Europe 
(except Malta)
Immigration will add 7 million to the population of England in the next 24 years - that is 
7 times the population 
of Birmingham.
To keep the population 
of the UK, now 61.2 million, below 70 million, net immigration must be reduced by 50,000 a year. With balanced migration it would peak at about 65 million.


Every fuckin minute 1 arrives do you real think theres room for them lemonz????????,................never mind all the 1's that come illegally,.....then all the kids there havin.....its no good for our country full stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Right thats me done!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

old enoch powell had it right... google him. if it werent for that slag thatcher he'd have been in power and there wouldnt have been any immigration problem. he saw how fucked up america became after the flooding in of immigrants n tried to stop a repeat over here. thatcher branded him a racist even though he spoke 12 languages and had him chucked out of power. countries been fucked since.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah you said it Don, you cant find any country that will say immagration has helped there country. nothin but fucked it up!!!!!!.......................if were short on doctors and shit yeah let them in but at the same time sort the fuckin prob and get more british people interested in bein doctors you get me!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

a little light relief break is called for....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Lmao fuck yeah Don!!!!!! lets change the fuckin subject!!!!!!!

Sexy arse Women lets see them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

*




**




**




**




**




*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

5 birds are always better then 1 remember that lads lol!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Ermmmmm yes please!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

nice buds don...........lemonz you are a woman..........and if your not a woman you should be........................cause you just go on and on and on about something you obviously dont know anything about..............so put a pretty dress on and go back to your own country before you are deported..please.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

tell you what lads, after that last page I've pretty much forgot what we were arguing about haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice buds don...........lemonz you are a woman..........and if your not a woman you should be........................cause you just go on and on and on about something you obviously dont know anything about..............so put a pretty dress on and go back to your own country before you are deported..please.


he can't possibly be a woman, in his religion the woman wouldnt be allowed on the internet! thats far too much of a western satanic doing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

aye shes got a crackin pair of colas that one eh!

now now del i might have to report that post there wasnt enough TITTY in it....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

if anyone is after an aircooled hood theres a cheap`un on ebay atm http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Superb-quality-air-cooled-HPS-bulb-600W-Light-reflector-/270726649422?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f0890d64e


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye shes got a crackin pair of colas that one eh!
> 
> now now del i might have to report that post there wasnt enough TITTY in it....


Nice Don very nice................is that the same chick as the last???..........................crackin pair of colas and a bet she's had some trimmin done low down also, ...........I wouldnt mind LSTin her to the bed for a hour or 2!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if anyone is after an aircooled hood theres a cheap`un on ebay atm http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Superb-quality-air-cooled-HPS-bulb-600W-Light-reflector-/270726649422?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f0890d64e


bet they wont be so cheap in 7 days.................got no tits to post don..........to old to bother.....tits and fanny have always spelt trouble for me..like to look though thanks.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if anyone is after an aircooled hood theres a cheap`un on ebay atm http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Superb-quality-air-cooled-HPS-bulb-600W-Light-reflector-/270726649422?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f0890d64e


That is cheap mate if they stay at that!!!, bit out of the way for me tho down there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

aye pukka its aria giovani. tasty eh.

dirt cheap for 2 air cooled hoods that, i paid nealry double for 1.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

quite a lot of good deals on ebay today, im watching bout 20 items


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye pukka its aria giovani. tasty eh.
> 
> dirt cheap for 2 air cooled hoods that, i paid nealry double for 1.


Now she is welcome to the UK where ever she's from lol lol................whoops there i go again!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

just had a phone call from my dealer offering me bubblegum at £130 an oz, today is going to be a good day


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Good price m8. Take the lot. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good price m8. Take the lot. lol


yeah think im gonna go grab 3 or 4 an use the money from them to buy the rest lol an hes only offered it to another lad other than me so all the better


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Need money to make money


----------



## kana (Mar 30, 2011)

wats a good nutrient to get for bigger yields? ne1 tried explode by dutch pro?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

one for you del-http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260757702814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260757702814&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
you forgot to leave a space bro! lol
*


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just had a phone call from my dealer offering me bubblegum at £130 an oz, today is going to be a good day


hahaha as much as i think your alright fuck i hate u right now.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

yeh - gimme sum bubblegum



Ontheball said:


> hahaha as much as i think your alright fuck i hate u right now.





Saerimmner said:


> just had a phone call from my dealer offering me bubblegum at £130 an oz, today is going to be a good day


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

hehe none of you even live near me do ya ?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

essex not too far from london innit... heh


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

no otherwised ud already be hooking me up  lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

Saerimmner you not one of those guys from that only way is essex programme are you?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> lemonz
> the thing people forget is that although we invaded their countries, they didnt have roads, electricity,running water, industry, proper police forces/armies etc, we gave them it all and taught them how to use it and further advance their country, was only less than 100 years ago we owned india after invading it, now it has emerged as a world (nuclear)superpower because of the infrastructure WE GAVE THEM and taught them how to use.
> Interesting point to remember though that most of the countries that hold any kind of political/trade importance across the globe were once part of the british empire/commonwealth and although yes we invaded them they wouldnt be where they are now on the world stage without us doing so.


what have the romans ever done for us???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> what have the romans ever done for us???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Saerimmner you not one of those guys from that only way is essex programme are you?


cldnt tell ya mate never watched it


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

no dura nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

Mom?!!?!?!??!?!?!? 



ontheball said:


> no dura nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm subjected to it as background noise, missus watching shit tv whilst I play xbox/ps3 - ahhh to be in love



Saerimmner said:


> cldnt tell ya mate never watched it


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

u got mw2 ? xbox ?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2011)

hell yeh... mw(10), waw(10), mw2(10) and BO(13)

and i'm still shit lolz... 



Ontheball said:


> u got mw2 ? xbox ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hell yeh... mw(10), waw(10), mw2(10) and BO(13)
> 
> and i'm still shit lolz...


damn bro, you played a lot of cod haha.


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I know mate i just dont think he gets the point or he doesnt live in a area like me that is fucked now all because of immargrant gangs doin what ever they want in our country!!!
> I have white, black, asian, and indian, irish bla bla friends and a chinese friend that all think the same, there all british and have been raised here they all no the rules of this country they all speak english they all work and socailise and do the same thing as us lot,..................its not a race thing at all, its forenars who come over here dont give a shit about our rules or culture dont event try to speak english and think they can do what ever they want!!!
> 
> Theres nt enough jobs or homes for us never mind the millions of them
> ...


Soz for late reply but not been able to post for a few days for some reason. Thanks for quoting Malta. Everyone seems to not realise the problem over there. The population is growing on average 1 percent per month due to illegal immigrants/asylum seekers who turn up on boats. It's one of the reasons why I moved back to the UK after being there for the last 9 years. It became way too much. Also wanted to say an F YOU to all the twats who come up to me in the street tellin me to "go back home you f ing rag head". even got into a few scraps. I'm mixed race atheist (so nothing but a beanie or cap worn on my head) born in Essex, served in the army as my Dad did and have never been on the dole for a day in my life. Yet the twats who come up with this shit in my face are jobless sponging bums and they can't say that it is cos they can't find work cos where I am living everyone is begging for staff. If you want to be patriotic do something that benefits your country rather than sponge off hard working peoples taxes. Don't get me wrong I am not pro immigration (unless for a skilled personnel that our country might need) and definetly not pro this shira law shite they wanna bring in, in some areas (it is actually illegal to follow shira law in the UK but that is a different subject). It's just I am more british and have given more to britan than these F ing twats (even though I have darker skin than them), so get your F ing facts straight. I know most on here on here understand this but needed to rant. 
Rant over.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

you lot think this this country money crisis stem from imigration lol stop reading the sun and the daily mail.
the countrys money crisis and job shortage is not because of imigration it because of poor financial decisions and the fact that this country does not produce anything almost every industry in this country has gone.
how can you say most imigrants come over here to sponge and then in the same rant say there steeling all our jobs lol how can they do both?
how can you say britian made the countrys in its empire blossom they might have done that by themselves without getting raped for there resources. 
what country will be the no1 world power within 20 years China did they need our so called help?
the fact is the british did not take these countrys to give them infastructure, etc. they stole them for there resources and raped the countrys!


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

lemonz said:


> how can you say most imigrants come over here to sponge and then in the same rant say there steeling all our jobs lol how can they do both?


The thing is Lemonz, is that they do, do both. Only not paying taxes on their cut price work.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> essex not too far from london innit... heh


the only way is essex..............are they all like on tv then


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2011)

i spot an oozulum bird argument!!


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyway back to the subject of growing. All 3 of my bbc fems are showing signs of hermie on week 3 of 12/12. Gutted to say the least. Gonna have to try and pick the sacks as they appear to salvage what I can. Has anybody tried this and has anybody done it successfully?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

MalteseGrower said:


> Anyway back to the subject of growing. All 3 of my bbc fems are showing signs of hermie on week 3 of 12/12. Gutted to say the least. Gonna have to try and pick the sacks as they appear to salvage what I can. Has anybody tried this and has anybody done it successfully?


Yes but you also need Dutch Master Reverse


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

MalteseGrower said:


> Anyway back to the subject of growing. All 3 of my bbc fems are showing signs of hermie on week 3 of 12/12. Gutted to say the least. Gonna have to try and pick the sacks as they appear to salvage what I can. Has anybody tried this and has anybody done it successfully?


i would say it depends how bad they have hermed if it heavy you might just wanna start again and not waste any more time on em, what caused em to herm on you do you think its genetics or growing condition?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i would say it depends how bad they have hermed if it heavy you might just wanna start again and not waste any more time on em, what caused em to herm on you do you think its genetics or growing condition?


WORST advice ever

Do not kill a hermie. DUTCH MASTER REVERSE.

Fucking muslim robot giving bad advice now


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> essex not too far from london innit... heh


hehe u let me put a tenner an O on for sorting it an u can get in your car now lmao


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> WORST advice ever
> 
> Do not kill a hermie. DUTCH MASTER REVERSE.
> 
> Fucking muslim robot giving bad advice now


dont get personal because we dont share the same views on immigration
go smoke a spliff and chill yourself out 
i asked the guy how bad the problem was then i said he MIGHT (being the key word in the sentance you missed) want to start again


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

saw this and somehow found it quite appropriate


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the reason is the disturbed light pattern they had at the end of week 1 of 12/12. I live in a shared house and one of the rooms upstairs had been broken into twice so had to switch everything off one night (9pm-9am light) at 1am for an hr and a bit cos rozzers were banging on my door cos they wanted a statement from everyone in the house and the next time they came at 4am and had to leave for work before they left. The tops don't seem to have been affected as only seem to be male at the bottom so should be easy to control. Was thinking of stripping the bottom half of my plants even though it will mean loosing a few small buds to save the top colas (well when they become colas). Definitely not gonna chuck em as dry as hell where I live right now and need my smoke.


----------



## MalteseGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Yes but you also need Dutch Master Reverse


Will look into this but skint right now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Couldn't give a fuck about your views on immagration. Your telling a guy to chop a plant because its grown some nanas. BAD ADVICE.
PS- Do you like chink weed???? Fuckers are coming over here and stealing our customers with their shitty product.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

MalteseGrower said:


> I think the reason is the disturbed light pattern they had at the end of week 1 of 12/12. I live in a shared house and one of the rooms upstairs had been broken into twice so had to switch everything off one night (9pm-9am light) at 1am for an hr and a bit cos rozzers were banging on my door cos they wanted a statement from everyone in the house and the next time they came at 4am and had to leave for work before they left. The tops don't seem to have been affected as only seem to be male at the bottom so should be easy to control. Was thinking of stripping the bottom half of my plants even though it will mean loosing a few small buds to save the top colas (well when they become colas). Definitely not gonna chuck em as dry as hell where I live right now and need my smoke.


Get the dutch with penetrator, about £20 delivered. Great stuff


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Couldn't give a fuck about your views on immagration. Your telling a guy to chop a plant because its grown some nanas. BAD ADVICE.
> PS- Do you like chink weed???? Fuckers are coming over here and stealing our customers with their shitty product.lol


are you stupid? i did not tell him to chop it down i asked how bad it was and said he MIGHT want to chop it depending on how bad it is
lol if people are stupid enough to buy pants weed thats up to them.
does dutch masters work well i have never used it tbh


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah it works. But what do i know im stupid.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2011)

lemonz said:


> are you stupid? i did not tell him to chop it down i asked how bad it was and said he MIGHT want to chop it depending on how bad it is
> lol if people are stupid enough to buy pants weed thats up to them.
> does dutch masters work well i have never used it tbh


shit bro things are nt looking good are they !! all dutch master products have worked well for me but never had the need to used reverse as i use clones only but a few bros tell me its the nuts so to cut a plant down be4 covering all angles would b gut renching if you ask me id rather grow the fucker out to atleast try and get some decent seeds frow it any1 that kills hermiesjust because its a hermie needs there head lookin at wot with the price of finding decent seeds an that


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Couldn't give a fuck about your views on immagration. Your telling a guy to chop a plant because its grown some nanas. BAD ADVICE.
> PS- Do you like chink weed???? Fuckers are coming over here and stealing our customers with their shitty product.lol


not my custom bro not mine shit after all u get wot you pay 4


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

you might wanna cut a herm down if you got other plants that are not hermie to save em


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

your determined to get somethi g chopped down aint ya?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2011)

Immigration debate?  Personally, morals and ethics don't even need come into the debate. The country can't support the population increase in neither houses nor jobs, nor economically (benefits etc). The only possible way would be for money to arrive from somewhere, and for them to build across every field they see, and judging by the forest protests, the population isn't too keen on the prospect of a big concrete country. Many know my crazy stance on life in certain areas, some would call it anarchism i guess, i don't know what i'd call it, but i believe in no borders, i should be able to get in a boat and explore, not get stopped by the isreali special forces or arrested when i pull upto what was supposed to be a lovely afternoon on a beautiful beach etc. Everyone should be able to go everywhere, but we have mae this an impossible option. In the modern world everyone lives their lives thiking the supermarkets will suply etc, and as such just have as many kids as they want, because the supermarkets will always supply, noone is being responsible. I like the idea of having a family of a size that you can personally provide for, not indirectly provide for. I mean balckberries from fucking mexico?? they grow wild in the countryside, whatever's left of it, but the demand is not capable of being met by british agriculture. This of course is not soley the peoples fault, the governemnt has it's share of blame, it makes it ahrder and harder, well, as hard as it can, to get people living in this system, look at how they treat travellers (gypsies), i'm not even sure if farmers are able to pay their taxes with their produce like they always did in the past. They don't want ANYONE being self sufficient as that's just less money for them, i mean hell, in america they just classified self sufficiency as civil terrorism, because a bunch of people decided to trade with each other using precious metals isntead of paper dollars, which by law therefore incriminates trading a bundle of logs for a box of apples, you ahve to go via the lmonetary system. Need to see if i can find an update on that story, it was ust absurd. 

Rant anyone  not even sure if it was a rant, that was a nice thoughtful 5 minutes for me  Short story is damn immigrants but only because of the form that "civilisation" takes.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

fuck you bad tempered lot, made up my mind im off back to my own country........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Ill look after ur grow m8. Just pm me the address


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill look after ur grow m8. Just pm me the address


do it first thing in morning mate, got immigration here at the moment, me and my sister lemonz are in a spot of bother...........................anyone use air pots?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Love ur humour del. Fucking love it


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 30, 2011)

dont make me get the tits out again lol , cant wait to see how much diff the nutes make to my plants


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2011)

got the bubblegum, and for 130 ive got a fucking deal n a half, ive smoked worse weed that ive paid 160-170 for, so thats me set for the weekend


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> do it first thing in morning mate, got immigration here at the moment, me and my sister lemonz are in a spot of bother...........................anyone use air pots?


 i use airpots and you are a cock lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> do it first thing in morning mate, got immigration here at the moment, me and my sister lemonz are in a spot of bother...........................anyone use air pots?


Lol yeah im usin them bro, las has got a thread on them! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

www.englishdefenceleague.org


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> www.englishdefenceleague.org


from what i see with edl they more against relegion then against immigrants


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2011)

lemonz said:


> i have seen what immigration has done first hand too!
> for example the irish workforce that came over build most of the tube system that in london (that had there counrty stolen by the british empire) (granted its always falling apart lol)
> the west indian community (also had there country stolen by british empire i might add) came over in the 60's add most of the women became midwifes and helped delivered alot of the countrys babies
> indian people came over (yet again had there country stolen by the british empire) and have helped the economy in several ways alot of this country top doctors and surgeons are indian
> ...


[video=youtube;GLfEU5lelUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLfEU5lelUM[/video]


----------



## lemonz (Mar 30, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [video=youtube;GLfEU5lelUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLfEU5lelUM[/video]


whats this got to do with anything?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

there should be a dislike button... for musbots comments


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Immigration debate?  Personally, morals and ethics don't even need come into the debate. The country can't support the population increase in neither houses nor jobs, nor economically (benefits etc). The only possible way would be for money to arrive from somewhere, and for them to build across every field they see, and judging by the forest protests, the population isn't too keen on the prospect of a big concrete country. Many know my crazy stance on life in certain areas, some would call it anarchism i guess, i don't know what i'd call it, but i believe in no borders, i should be able to get in a boat and explore, not get stopped by the isreali special forces or arrested when i pull upto what was supposed to be a lovely afternoon on a beautiful beach etc. Everyone should be able to go everywhere, but we have mae this an impossible option. In the modern world everyone lives their lives thiking the supermarkets will suply etc, and as such just have as many kids as they want, because the supermarkets will always supply, noone is being responsible. I like the idea of having a family of a size that you can personally provide for, not indirectly provide for. I mean balckberries from fucking mexico?? they grow wild in the countryside, whatever's left of it, but the demand is not capable of being met by british agriculture. This of course is not soley the peoples fault, the governemnt has it's share of blame, it makes it ahrder and harder, well, as hard as it can, to get people living in this system, look at how they treat travellers (gypsies), i'm not even sure if farmers are able to pay their taxes with their produce like they always did in the past. They don't want ANYONE being self sufficient as that's just less money for them, i mean hell, in america they just classified self sufficiency as civil terrorism, because a bunch of people decided to trade with each other using precious metals isntead of paper dollars, which by law therefore incriminates trading a bundle of logs for a box of apples, you ahve to go via the lmonetary system. Need to see if i can find an update on that story, it was ust absurd.
> 
> Rant anyone  not even sure if it was a rant, that was a nice thoughtful 5 minutes for me  Short story is damn immigrants but only because of the form that "civilisation" takes.


aint the immigrants in this country that is which r ruining things it the goverment. english man is 2nd rate citizen in own country. im not racist in any way have many different raced mates. the reason y this country is rubbish because the average person doesnt understand law and there rights. e.g its only by speaking to police you get in trouble. they get you to waver your rights. poll tax in usa also isnt compalsory, but most pay it due to false information. did you no not replying to letters is legally taking acceptance to wot ever is stated in the letter. another thing most dont no. 1930S after was when the banking world changed but thet just forgot to mention it to rest off world. the debt problem world wide is a banking scheme.even in world war 2 banks was funding nazis and allied armys so make a huge profit. reality is if no banks funding then no wars. if every penny in the world was spent now to cover the worlds debt it couldnt even cover half the debt. now y do you think all the cuts r happening? cos we r more in debt now then was when they started to pay it. its a scheme to get you working more and having less. you work hard all life for a shity council house or if you lucky your own house. how can you have more debt then cash? even th bank of england is private owned? how can a private money making company make englands moneys without there being corruption? but people dont want to tackle the real problems that we r lied to by our goverment and yearly they make rubbish legislations to take away a free mans rights bit by bit and as long as there something else to moan about i.e immigrants,wars, and they make it so your so busy just trying to survive that you dont get time to do wot you should and challenge the rules. uk joining e.u is treason in old law off the land laws. its surrending to a foriegn ruler something that is a hang able offence or least once was. y did blair and bush not get hung like saddam for starting a war against th uns wishes?as saddam didnt have any weapons of mass destruction but was still hung? cos they th money men at th times and westen people. fact is when i was a kid my dad worked and my mum raised the kids. nowadays everything so expensive both parents need to work and kids getting ferrel, nasty little thugs cos off it. we r not a free country far from it and this is not a gloryous country its a joke. goverment and police ment to servre us the people not make up stupid laws and fines to make us skint and make themselfs rich.people live in fear of police and goverments. if goverment gave a fu** then this country wouldnt b the way it is. now with th cuts jobs r going to b near impossible for our kids to get. back in the day uk used to b one of the biggest exporters. now we buy abroad becos we have sold everything to private companys. fom nhs to army. not many apprentiships courses now, but back in my paps day every man was on a course learning skills from mines to factorys, now its plumber and sparkys only. excuse my spellings but was a rant and now i feel better.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

We arent gonna settle this debate, we have all stated our views so lets smoke a fat one and look at some more sexy women. 












god, I love women.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 31, 2011)

still on this i see lol well ive been smoking a really heavy indica not that great flavour but really heavy stone and i no longer care bout much really lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2011)

man i wood die a happy man for just ten minutes with her haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

What to do guys is save £400. I'll give you a number and 2 sexy russians will come round your house and spend all night with you. Loads of Viagra and nice coke. Pure Magic. Not done it in a while but the seed has been planted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

hahah this still raging eh.... tossin to tits is waaay better than arguing the toss.... besides when the great flood comes all you southern fairies will be washed away. im rebuilding hadrians wall in a circle your all fucked.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah this still raging eh.... tossin to tits is waaay better than arguing the toss.... besides when the great flood comes all you southern fairies will be washed away. im rebuilding hadrians wall in a circle your all fucked.


Build it 20ft tall and cover the top with......vandel grease(remember that shit, what happened to it)


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2011)

ordered my cloner on tuesday night and its jus got here, gotta pop out but ill chuck some photos up a bit later, especially since del is looking at buying one as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Build it 20ft tall and cover the top with......vandel grease(remember that shit, what happened to it)


hahah nowt happened to it man you jut stopped trying to be places you shouldnt


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah nowt happened to it man you jut stopped trying to be places you shouldnt


Many a good jumper wasted by that stuff and many kicks up the arse for losing jumpers. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Aye, I forgot to say. A guy in the next town to me got caught with 64 plants(all flowering). £800 fine and 600, yes 600hrs Community Service. I would rather do the jail than that. lol He had arthritis and said it was all for personal


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Who is the bit of skirt pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Its them stolen rhianna pics mate, that girls shit hot!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah this still raging eh.... tossin to tits is waaay better than arguing the toss.... besides when the great flood comes all you southern fairies will be washed away. im rebuilding hadrians wall in a circle your all fucked.


oi u cheeky northern monkey i live on a big fat hill lmao  hahaha

wow that first girl u posted has an arse i could marry lmao

pukka nice find bro, that girl has a fine arse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

fuckin ell id go through you to get to that


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Check these crackers out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

think i saw those 2 chicks in that film eerrrr lord of the rings....


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

morning riu and hello ladies , id shag anything right now even a fucking horse just soemthing other than the mrs !


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> morning riu and hello ladies , id shag anything right now even a fucking horse just soemthing other than the mrs !


Plenty of tarts out there for the shagging


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Plenty of tarts out there for the shagging


yup yup just cant be arsed when i got a bird , but think she needs to go :/


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Oh Aye, I forgot to say. A guy in the next town to me got caught with 64 plants(all flowering). £800 fine and 600, yes 600hrs Community Service. I would rather do the jail than that. lol He had arthritis and said it was all for personal


Fuckin hell that's 25 solid days of community service. but assuming he can only do 4 hours a day at most thats 150 sessions! hahaha, that's pretty tragic but id sooner be doing that then getting bummed in the showers for a couple years! 

rihanna is so fine. shes so fine even straight women like her, I know mine does haha.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

You said it WOW i liked the girl for years now, gives me the horn big time mate!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

I live a stones throw from the river, it would have to rise just a teeny tiny bit for me to be swept away, by whioch i mean ice caps be damned, there's not enough water on the planet for it to reach me, unles the country were to subside 

Just back from the dentists, why the fuck am i paying taxes to the NHS if they're gonna charge me at £100 an hour?? I say why the fuck am i payting taxes, i don't pay taxes, they can sod themselves, but still, £100 an hour for a tax paid operation, nuts!

Signed the contract today, despite every part of my body telling me it's a bad idea, and after just a days work as "part of the team" i could throw one of my bosses through the window. Stress levels on the verge of breaking point, slept 7 hours so far this week.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

So the signing was a bad idea then ?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

Aye, i mean i need the work badly, but not at the expense of my health and other jobs. It's not even a full time position yet 5 mnutes after signing i ended up in a row with the owner who figured that my priorities lay with her and her company alone and as such should just say fuck you to any shifts i'm obliged to work at other jobs and potentially be fired from those jobs all under the idea that my priorities lay with her. She got a big fuck off. They're also refusing to pay in any other form than a bank oriented payment method, to which i've told them i don't have a bank account to which i've been told tough luck. Now it's either don't get paid or let work compromise your personal life and values. A big bah humbug.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

did you read the contract before you signed it?



tip top toker said:


> Aye, i mean i need the work badly, but not at the expense of my health and other jobs. It's not even a full time position yet 5 mnutes after signing i ended up in a row with the owner who figured that my priorities lay with her and her company alone and as such should just say fuck you to any shifts i'm obliged to work at other jobs and potentially be fired from those jobs all under the idea that my priorities lay with her. She got a big fuck off. They're also refusing to pay in any other form than a bank oriented payment method, to which i've told them i don't have a bank account to which i've been told tough luck. Now it's either don't get paid or let work compromise your personal life and values. A big bah humbug.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> did you read the contract before you signed it?


Sure did, had it in my hands for a week odd. Nothing in it whatsoever about priorities etc, only that i need to work a certain number of hours a week, not the actual shifts required, as such i am perfectly within my legal rights to say piss off i've work elsewhere today so long as the hours are made up. They don't like that, i say tough. If you wanna lock someone into something then you better putit in the legal contract else i'm not bound by it, simple as that  With regard to the bank transfers etc, i tried to change it but was unable so i've signed off accepting bank transfers but goodness knows what they'll actually end up doing about it  i don't keep a penny of what i earn though so i'm looking into the tax implicaitons of having all money paid directly into someone elses bankaccount or a cheque made out to them etc. So long as it's all under contract and such that this is how it works, the legally there is no reason they can't. But hell, legally there is no requirement whatsoever for me to hold a bank account so i saw it as a bit of an insult, they're jumping over backwards to get me on board and yet payment in cash is unacceptable. They should think themselves lucky i've not turned around and demanded payment in the form of gold.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like your gut instinct was right ttt, the place is run by wankers with a hormonal imbalance.

How long can you leave a nute mix for? I wanna make up some but because it's seedlings the nutes are so low that I have to make like 3L to get a light mix but with only two little pots to water I'm gonna have a lot left over!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha. i work with about 15 women, no men. The feminine laughs and smiles don't compensate for the stress. I think the one boss i wanted to throw out the window, well i think she's intentionally fucking me around as well, she's kinda in charge of IT and admin yet it takes her 15 minutes to write a 5 line email, doesn't know that you can delete multiple excel entries at ones, or that you can just hit delete, not right lick and then click delete. Think she's a bit terrified that the owner is sudenly gonna realise what a waste of time she is  

With the nutes, if you have an airpump and airstone then they can be good for weeks, else i think id try and use them within 4 days or so, and give it a good mix before pouring. Someone needs to bring out an affordable automatic ph'ing machine. Nothing i hate more than having to get out all the ph kit just so i can stick some water on my rockwool cubes in the propogator. Need to automate that crap!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

15 women ? and it took you a week to sign it? hahaha just kiddin thats gonna be no end of hormonal grief fella. good luck. theyll be bleeding in sync n allsorts....


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

tell her to stick it then man and dont see it through. typical fucking women excepted u to revolve around her. dont sound like u need the contract anyways m8


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

I did make a fantastic impression when i was asked if i knew any jokes. I know that typically it's a big no no no no no what have you done! type of joke that you only tell at the pub, and being that half of em are of child bearing age, and want kids and family etc, well i gave them the old what's black and blue and makes women scream first thing in the morning joke  i sat there laughing my head off for 5 minutes, they were a little miffed. Even my term of "yank it out" while talking about homemade abortions didn't go down too well


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;uja3W-ibifc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uja3W-ibifc[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;gg2JQzDPPj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg2JQzDPPj8[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Looks like your gut instinct was right ttt, the place is run by wankers with a hormonal imbalance.
> 
> How long can you leave a nute mix for? I wanna make up some but because it's seedlings the nutes are so low that I have to make like 3L to get a light mix but with only two little pots to water I'm gonna have a lot left over!


I've had mixes for over a week and it's never done any damage. I just stir it up once a day to keep it oxygenated.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

his hair is delightful


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

an auto ph'ing machine would be awesome, it really is a ballache. especially if you go over the ph you need so you have to get the other ph adjuster out, what a hard fucking life it is!



Airwave said:


> I've had mixes for over a week and it's never done any damage. I just stir it up once a day to keep it oxygenated.


Will do, cheers mert.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

hi de hi campers! back again, drink and drug depression is almost at an end. thats 5 days i think since i had anything...apart from 1 little blue the plods missed when they raided and only had that last nite to assure afull on sleep. ive stopped itching , jingling and hearing the whispering voices.....its really quite nice...................feel like getting fuckin blitzed now.....but no....i will be strong....back on the anti drink pills and got the docs tomorrow, gonna demand to be signed off on depression, these fuckin jobcentre cunts are driving me round the fuckin bend!!!there ARE no jobs!!! havent been any in my area since the fuckin 80's!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel like a dick calling up tech support cause they are all based in third world countries. 

It's like "Hey, if you're not too busy fighting a civil war or washing your clothes in a puddle, I downloaded a bunch of porn and now my computer is totally froze up.... Yes... I understand you are dying of malaria, but I have white people problems."


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was texting this girl I met on the internet

I text her saying 'Get naked. Now.'

She wrote 'How do you know I'm not already...?'

I replied 'Binoculars.'


----------



## Airwave (Mar 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> I feel like a dick calling up tech support cause they are all based in third world countries.
> 
> It's like "Hey, if you're not too busy fighting a civil war or washing your clothes in a puddle, I downloaded a bunch of porn and now my computer is totally froze up.... Yes... I understand you are dying of malaria, but I have white people problems."


Genius.

...


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

glad to hear it dura, now just dont be an idiot and undo the last 5 days!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

Man, i hould probably get myself some of those pills. I don't really hit alcohol "too hard" but i can't not drink it every night.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

im not a 7 day a week drinker but im a full on binger, will go for days using lots of white just to keep me standing, ahll be the guy tapping his foot outside the pub at 2 mins to openin time and ahll be the last man out at closing, then when im either totally skint or completely physically destroyed i'll lie in bed for 2,3 sumtimes 4 days sweating and feeling suicidal. this is not a good way of life over a prolonged period of time. so i think this is it lads, im not stopping growing weed becoz i truly love watching the growing of a plant and knowing that i'm the guy that 'created' it (sorry god but i'm taking the fuckin credit!!) but im giving up the white and those fuckin crazy blue pills!! i know im gonna drink again, ive already got festival tickets booked so i WILL be gettin wasted at that but i need to break the cycle before it breaks me. just need to get my head and body a little more balanced....as a few of you who have read my posts will know i'm a sorta boom or bust kinda guy ...last week it all went tits up so i think i got a hefty wake up call.....from the fuckin cops when they dragged me oot the front seat, mite also have been done wi dangerous driving as well( according to my local newspaper although they got a few other facts wrong and they are prone to crap reporting), dunno yet, checkin wi ma lawyer maybe tomorrow or early next week.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

Man i need something to put me to sleep i just lay there till like 4am watching tv whilst the mrs snores away , sigh


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't really get me, i'm absolutely and utterly fine until about 8pm every night when i suddenly lose all will to live or do anything and drink myself to sleep.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Man i need something to put me to sleep i just lay there till like 4am watching tv whilst the mrs snores away , sigh


a fat stinkin indica joint is what you need! Ive got real bad insomnia at the minute and my lemon haze is anything but useful for that lol. 

saying youll give it up is one thing dura and doin it is another so if you are thinkin about binging think about your kids or anything that'll give you reason not to. people have come back from a lot worse (scousers 3-0 at half time champ league to name one!)


----------



## kana (Mar 31, 2011)

wats a good nutrient to get for bigger yields? ne1 tried explode by dutch pro?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

dura screw the drink man , i replaced my drinking and fighting with smoking a good old joint  improved my life a shit load , only thing i find hard is the hiding bit , i didnt have to hide jack he was legal :/


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

Weed doesnt ever make me sleep anymore unless ive been drinking and already in bed when i smoke the fucker.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

*big up the kersal massive
*


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

how do you embed videos?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

how often do u guys feed your plants nutes btw ?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

Chalke and cheese in my opinion. When smoking was all very new i was able to swap out alcohol for smoke. But that was a long while ago, i just can't replace one for the other, they're too different.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

kana said:


> wats a good nutrient to get for bigger yields? ne1 tried explode by dutch pro?


Havent tried the explode mate but ive used pk13/14 and overdrive with good results!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> how often do u guys feed your plants nutes btw ?


Every water bro but im in coco so its a must!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah how do you put videos on????


----------



## nas2007 (Mar 31, 2011)

eazy man you know when you click on that icon to upload pics well right next to that icon is a video icon, on there you have to put a youtupe link and bobs your uncle lol


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;5RYjXoRWTMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RYjXoRWTMc[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

Evening boys,
Look what i've got.


Reet chuffed wi miself!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

I pulled them back from deathbed.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

EDIT: better not post stuff from my photobucket account lol. 

the icon second from the right that looks like a film roll lads. just click that and paste the URL of the video, bobs your uncle nas


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

@ Yorkshireman, that reminds me of pukkas lady! What strain is it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> EDIT: better not post stuff from my photobucket account lol.
> 
> the icon second from the right that looks like a film roll lads. just click that and paste the URL of the video, bobs your uncle nas


Is the URL the web address at top of my page when im watchin the video??? sorry guys im not the best with comps lol!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I pulled them back from deathbed.


Your a miracle worker bro!!!!


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

do any of you lot top?


----------



## Griffta (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is the URL the web address at top of my page when im watchin the video??? sorry guys im not the best with comps lol!!!


yeah man, the http://www... ting


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> @ Yorkshireman, that reminds me of pukkas lady! What strain is it?


Sensi Seeds
Limted Edition Fem Skunk #1


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your a miracle worker bro!!!!


I had to flush them due to PH causing Cal/Mag lockout (fucked up deathbed stylee,take it or leave it moment),my fault for not checking Coco run off.
Nursed them for about 6 weeks and they're turning out nice.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

I was going to do alternate water/feed but the bottle recommends once a week :/ im sure they can handle more than that its only 5-5-5 , is everyday a bad idea ? im just in soil. dieing to flower too but i got so many diff stages veggys going on decided i need a 2nd room 1 for veg 1 for flower so will set that up with the new lights.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

lemonz said:


> do any of you lot top?


I topped and tied last time,and I've topped my Nemesis mother that's vegging.
I'd only top again if I was doing scrog,1 big bush or a pureish sativa.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

i like how everyone ignores lemusbot now hahaha


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

lemonz said:


> do any of you lot top?


i do sumtimes, done my last nine, wont be convinced till there chopt, dried and weighed......sum time in the next week or so b4 i can trully compare


----------



## Griffta (Mar 31, 2011)

just watchin crimewatch. that nightstalker bloke is fuckin mental. sick, sick bastard


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

if ur a black actor and your agent asks if you fancy doing a 'crimewatch' gig, do u even bother asking what part your actually gonna be playing?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> @ Yorkshireman, that reminds me of pukkas lady! What strain is it?


I gotta confess I was admiring Pukka's "Pint of bud" photo a couple of weeks back and said to my girlfriend that It would be awesome if one of mine came out like that.
Cos I'm in Coco too I wanted some PK 13/14 but couldn't afford any so I homemade some Hammerhead PK 9/18 instead.
Big up Pukka,I want my own pint of bud.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is the URL the web address at top of my page when im watchin the video??? sorry guys im not the best with comps lol!!!


Yeh man, thats the giblet.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i do sumtimes, done my last nine, wont be convinced till there chopt, dried and weighed......sum time in the next week or so b4 i can trully compare


thought you lost the lot mate?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im not a 7 day a week drinker but im a full on binger, will go for days using lots of white just to keep me standing, ahll be the guy tapping his foot outside the pub at 2 mins to openin time and ahll be the last man out at closing, then when im either totally skint or completely physically destroyed i'll lie in bed for 2,3 sumtimes 4 days sweating and feeling suicidal. this is not a good way of life over a prolonged period of time. so i think this is it lads, im not stopping growing weed becoz i truly love watching the growing of a plant and knowing that i'm the guy that 'created' it (sorry god but i'm taking the fuckin credit!!) but im giving up the white and those fuckin crazy blue pills!! i know im gonna drink again, ive already got festival tickets booked so i WILL be gettin wasted at that but i need to break the cycle before it breaks me. just need to get my head and body a little more balanced....as a few of you who have read my posts will know i'm a sorta boom or bust kinda guy ...last week it all went tits up so i think i got a hefty wake up call.....from the fuckin cops when they dragged me oot the front seat, mite also have been done wi dangerous driving as well( according to my local newspaper although they got a few other facts wrong and they are prone to crap reporting), dunno yet, checkin wi ma lawyer maybe tomorrow or early next week.


Your body must be in such a shit state.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i like how everyone ignores lemusbot now hahaha


your still going on about it is that how boring your life is?


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 31, 2011)

whats the earliest people start to flower ? like 4 week of veg then flower or 6 etc ? how long does it normally take ? how long veg how long flower. Im guessing it depends n strain and lights but just rough ideas , ive got carried away with germinating  lol and i almost forgot im a dumb noob veggings boring now done that i wanna see some buds


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

i veg for how ever long i flower for because i got two rooms so if i got a 9 weeker in flower than my plants vegging get the same as soon as the flowerings finished on 1 crop the next lot goes in.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thought you lost the lot mate?


no mate, just the tent i had in my flat. i usually bring on seedlings and clones in my flat then move them when i can, i was trying to establish a kinda perpetual thing. i was busted with 7 clones around 18"(1 had died) and was waiting on chop n crop this week b4 shifting them. i like to be close when their young but after there in full veg or flower i just check them a a cpl of times a week.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Your body must be in such a shit state.


funnilly enuff......yes, lol. tbh i actually look quite healthy but i can feel life starting to bite now, ahm angry at losing my drivein licence but it'll get me physically and mentally back together....trying to look for positives rite now!!lol


----------



## kana (Mar 31, 2011)

Griffta said:


> just watchin crimewatch. that nightstalker bloke is fuckin mental. sick, sick bastard


lol i know! he lived not 2 far from me!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> whats the earliest people start to flower ? like 4 week of veg then flower or 6 etc ? how long does it normally take ? how long veg how long flower. Im guessing it depends n strain and lights but just rough ideas , ive got carried away with germinating  lol and i almost forgot im a dumb noob veggings boring now done that i wanna see some buds


i dont veg..........well i do but i dont veg ze plants


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> whats the earliest people start to flower ? like 4 week of veg then flower or 6 etc ? how long does it normally take ? how long veg how long flower. Im guessing it depends n strain and lights but just rough ideas , ive got carried away with germinating  lol and i almost forgot im a dumb noob veggings boring now done that i wanna see some buds


speak to del, he does 12/12 from seed! no veg involved. It'll start to pick up the pace after about the 3rd set of new leaves. The main setup is that if you have more plants, you do a shorter veg, but if you have less plants then you have a longer veg to fill out the space more. Patience is a virtue my friend, cliche but so true. 

Edit: fuckin hell del, snuck in there didnt ya!



dura72 said:


> no mate, just the tent i had in my flat. i usually bring on seedlings and clones in my flat then move them when i can, i was trying to establish a kinda perpetual thing. i was busted with 7 clones around 18"(1 had died) and was waiting on chop n crop this week b4 shifting them. i like to be close when their young but after there in full veg or flower i just check them a a cpl of times a week.


Ah fair, shouldn't be that much trouble for 7 clones then. You can at least get your harvest done and get that financial monkey off yer back.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

shut up bot cunt



lemonz said:


> your still going on about it is that how boring your life is?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 31, 2011)

hehe, you know you're good and baked when you start eating the pasta out of the saucepan 30 seconds after you puit it in, it's still cokking away but there migt be half left, my bad i guess  yum, crunchy


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> shut up bot cunt


sad little man go get some pussy it might cheer you up


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

i thought AI was supposed to get more intelligent..



lemonz said:


> sad little man go get some pussy it might cheer you up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's one then,
Light upgrade for next time,4 trees in 20L Airpots.
buy a 600w dual spec cootube + 400w underneath the canopy.
Buy 1000w dual spec use on it's own from above.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i dont veg..........well i do but i dont veg ze plants


del wot are rooted clones like when threw straight into veg? have you tried it?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

i guess your mom had two cunts... and you're one of them..

i ribbed the other



lemonz said:


> sad little man go get some pussy it might cheer you up


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ah fair, shouldn't be that much trouble for 7 clones then. You can at least get your harvest done and get that financial monkey off yer back.


its the financial thing that was worrying me most, i was having a quiet time of business but still living the good life.....ran up a little too many debts.....to people that dont tend to send lawyers letters mate if ya know what i mean....but its all cool , or shld be be , be bcak on track by the end of the month. fingers crossed.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> del wot are rooted clones like when threw straight into veg? have you tried it?


only ever done them under enviro, started at 6 inches and ended up with 12 inch pants, think its best maybe to give them a week cause as they are already adult they would switch to flower quickly without tlme to grow, unlike seeds. when i used enviros i used to flower clones at 12 inches.......guess it could be completey different ball game with hps.....i think you best give it a try and let us see.....would be interesting.


----------



## Griffta (Mar 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if ur a black actor and your agent asks if you fancy doing a 'crimewatch' gig, do u even bother asking what part your actually gonna be playing?


loads of polaks on it this week, but dont start lemon off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> only ever done them under enviro, started at 6 inches and ended up with 12 inch pants, think its best maybe to give them a week cause as they are already adult they would switch to flower quickly without tlme to grow, unlike seeds. when i used enviros i used to flower clones at 12 inches.......guess it could be completey different ball game with hps.....i think you best give it a try and let us see.....would be interesting.


ill need strong evidence 1st bro b4 rushin into it has i dont want to waste time doing hundred of the fuckers and pulling less than hundred oz


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its the financial thing that was worrying me most, i was having a quiet time of business but still living the good life.....ran up a little too many debts.....to people that dont tend to send lawyers letters mate if ya know what i mean....but its all cool , or shld be be , be bcak on track by the end of the month. fingers crossed.


lol, you've mentioned em before. yeh just lay low, try not to attract any unwanted attention that might lead to the plants and you'll be golden.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> ill need strong evidence 1st bro b4 rushin into it has i dont want to waste time doing hundred of the fuckers and pulling less than hundred oz


ey uppp, cheddars goin big an not goin home!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

lemonz said:


> sad little man go get some pussy it might cheer you up





mantiszn said:


> i thought AI was supposed to get more intelligent..


fuck me u 2 enoughs enough now lads, its quite clear u dont like one another just ignore for the sake of everyone else lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fuck me u 2 enoughs enough now lads, its quite clear u dont like one another just ignore for the sake of everyone else lol


well fuckin said fingerz, if ur gonny have a verbal battle at least make it amusing, if u cant do that please do it with pm's or sumthin lads.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

i thought the two cunts thing was quite amusing... sorry it didn't meet your criteria

let me get some rope and hang myself... or get behind the wheel of a car whilst fucked on booze and drugs - maybe that would be more entertaining


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i thought the two cunts thing was quite amusing... sorry it didn't meet your criteria
> 
> let me get some rope and hang myself... or get behind the wheel of a car whilst fucked on booze and drugs - maybe that would be more entertaining


bro thats a bit harsh to be honest, lets stop acting like children and smoke some fcuking weed and chill out. fuck me the worlds most chilled out drug and we're arguing amongst ourselves


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Hear hear!!!!!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

well said ...

Uk growers theres been a bud shortage ... so posts up some thing past or present ... Uk cheese here what you got...


----------



## lemonz (Mar 31, 2011)

its over as far as i am concerned i did cry into my pillow when i read the 2 cunts comment


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

* 




*

* well said ...

Uk growers theres been a bud shortage ... so posts up some thing past or present ... Uk cheese here what you got...




 *​ *




Attached Thumbnails* *  *


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

yummy pukka did u have a rough estimate on the final weight?

edit - sorry not forgetting mr green dre, looking smashing bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

Just over 8.5 bro!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

fuck me thats killing it mate


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

looking good pukka, i think that could do with ome LST , get all the arms the same hieght!! Looks like a nice weight anyhow..

Thanks las..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> looking good pukka, i think that could do with ome LST , get all the arms the same hieght!! Looks like a nice weight anyhow..
> 
> Thanks las..


She's all chopped up and in jars now bro, these are my current girls!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> She's all chopped up and in jars now bro, these are my current girls!


Whats these girls? are you going to re-pot into a bigger airpot or are you going all the way in that one?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

There Big Bhudda Blue Cheese mate, yeah ive got 10L airpots to pot up into these are 1L


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

u going o'naturel again pukka or some topping, lst etc to even ur canopy out a bit? not that theres anything wrong with how u did it obviously lol. sorry i did ask, u got a 600 air cooled as ur main light aint ya?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

feel a bit left out u two profiling ur sexy bud shots lmao 

sorry ripped from my thread, i know some of u lot dont get bored of these shots, i dont lol. love my mates leg/foot waiting to slay the beast lol

I won the Show Me What You Got LST competition for my mini scrog beast that has got almost almost famous in its own right  Thanks a lot to everyone that voted, although none of them visit here as active guests 







Lemon Haze clone gifted so not 100% on genetics but fairly sure its the Super Lemon Haze from GHS  







another reason to bump that shit i suppose, i'll never get bored of looking at it, i dunno about u lot 

Have a good day ladies and gents 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/420128-show-me-what-you-got.html


edit - the prize


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u going o'naturel again pukka or some topping, lst etc to even ur canopy out a bit? not that theres anything wrong with how u did it obviously lol. sorry i did ask, u got a 600 air cooled as ur main light aint ya?


From what ive herd the BC is pretty short and bushy so think im gunna leave but geuss if i get 2 penos might have to do 1 or somethin else!! .....yes mate dual spec hps!



las fingerez said:


> feel a bit left out u two profiling ur sexy bud shots lmao
> 
> sorry ripped from my thread, i know some of u lot dont get bored of these shots, i dont lol. love my mates leg/foot waiting to slay the beast lol
> 
> ...


I'd look at your lemon scrog all day bro its fuckin amazin!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks bro, same as ur "pint 'o weed" mate


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> feel a bit left out u two profiling ur sexy bud shots lmao
> 
> sorry ripped from my thread, i know some of u lot dont get bored of these shots, i dont lol. love my mates leg/foot waiting to slay the beast lol
> 
> ...



 I know what you mean ther bro.. Well worth a a second look .... Tried tying down my pineapple chunk ,it was going well till i had to move up shop ,didnt turn out well. Got another project soon going to Tie Lst some of these .


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I know what you mean ther bro.. Well worth a a second look .... Tried tying down my pineapple chunk ,it was going well till i had to move up shop ,didnt turn out well. Got another project soon going to Tie Lst some of these .


sweet bro hit us up with a link when u do sort a journal out  gonna take a peek at ur current one at some time lol


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

Links in my sig ,feel free to drop by...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/413592-cheese-blue-cheese-dwc-ak47.html


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i thought the two cunts thing was quite amusing... sorry it didn't meet your criteria
> 
> let me get some rope and hang myself... or get behind the wheel of a car whilst fucked on booze and drugs - maybe that would be more entertaining


it would have been more entertaining if it had been you i'd fuckin ran over and crippled ya fuckin bawrash instead of hittin a wall. believe me loss of licence or liberty would've been a small price tae pay tae clear you aff the face of the planet......fuckin scrote.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> feel a bit left out u two profiling ur sexy bud shots lmao
> 
> sorry ripped from my thread, i know some of u lot dont get bored of these shots, i dont lol. love my mates leg/foot waiting to slay the beast lol
> 
> ...


+rep for that fella, id love to be able to LST like that


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

past and present.............


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

las that pipes partly mine i hope ya know  

Stop showing me buds im vegging 

gonna hit the shottie today whoop


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

tip of the day... got someone who still owes you money and is deliberately avoiding you after weeks of owing you? do what i did this morning when i saw the cunt that owes me £350...
1> walk up to said person,grab by throat, slam against wall
2-ask where money is surprise surprise he aint got no money n cant afford it
3-knee him in the bollocks so he goes down on his knees
4-whisper into his ear" right you had your warnings, now, if my money aint here by the end of the day im gonna get 10-20 blokes to grab you off the street, gang fuck you til your half dead then im going to send the video to everyonne you know, family and friends"
5-give him a dig for good measure and throw him on the floor an walk off
6-get home from shops hour later to find £350 in an envelope on the floor by front door


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2011)

can i be involved in the gang rape??? even as victim!!................mite have tae try that trick today myself mate....too many people just being a little slow at paying


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> can i be involved in the gang rape??? even as victim!!................mite have tae try that trick today myself mate....too many people just being a little slow at paying


yeah well hes owed me the money for over a year an has been making excuses an avoiding me for over 9months of that

p.s. didnt realise youlike that dura lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

*is wondering if i need to get these 400`s down from the loft n packed up??*


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah well hes owed me the money for over a year an has been making excuses an avoiding me for over 9months of that
> 
> p.s. didnt realise youlike that dura lmao


link him up sae with ya pal the 20 odd stone gay ex-para lolol 

see dura the joys of riu youve fucking pulled m8 lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> see dura the joys of riu youve fucking pulled m8 lol


hahahahaha!

Ive got a "mate" whos owes me some money as well, he's always conviniently busy whenever I ring him. Funny how the rats flock like flies on shit just after you harvest....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2011)

jst foned the bird and woke her up, frantically told her she'd have to come straight away and get our wee boy as ma door had just been caved in again and i'd been caught with scales, bags and a load of gear......happy april 1st.....she fuckin shit herself!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2011)

swear you chaps no wen a man has runout of percy. bin drooling over all them pics. just started veg so im dreaming and praying. last night i managed 2 hour sleep. think 1st time in a matter off years ive had to go without. dunno if its just me but i managed to stop drinkin whizz , white and every other substance but wen it comes to weed im like a crack head or something, need it to eat and sleep and to function. im hitting th gym get my anger out maybe save me from being an angry plum. my chap who gets th bud is a plum and so far bin waiting all week. enough to make you wanna quit or hurt some1.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 1, 2011)

you're a waste of human life... it's too bad you didn't write yourself off haha

one less of you on the road is good news for everyone.. one less of you in the world would be great news



dura72 said:


> it would have been more entertaining if it had been you i'd fuckin ran over and crippled ya fuckin bawrash instead of hittin a wall. believe me loss of licence or liberty would've been a small price tae pay tae clear you aff the face of the planet......fuckin scrote.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2011)

how young can you start flowering the ladys? only week or so old but bout 10 inches with 4 5 sets of leaves, can i start them now?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

right finally heres the pics of that cloner i bought, thought id throw some pics up as del was thinking bout buying one and because of how cheap they are it might help more of yas out
nutriculture x-stream 12 aeroponic cloner

Havent got it setup or anything yet but one noticeable thing is that this only has one spray nozzle for 12 clones whereas the 20 site unit has 4 sprayers for 20? im hoping it only having 1 sprayer doesnt hold its effectiveness back but we shall wait and see, if it does seem like its hindering things ill mod the pump and sprayer assemble to include more spray nozzles


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

sae i will let u know as soon as shes home bud.


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

hi guys, sorry i dont hang aroung this thread often but got a few questions that hopefully you guys can tell me the answers to, il quickly explain my situation
i jumped into all this without too much research so im the proud owner of a tiny secret jardin dr60 II, which if anyone dont know is 60cmx60cmx160cm, with a 250 HID lamp, its ok but i cant grow that much or that high, i live with my mum whos kinda cool, agreed to it but is pretty pissed i didnt explain that it smells or takes more than a week to grow haha, she wants plasterers over to do the upstairs where my plants are.
well anyway will say getting a 400W light be that noticable on the bills? if i was to get a bigger tent, and is a digital that much better than regular? and in which way?
and 1 more, seems every time i read the local mercury another poor fuckers been caught growing, how do they get caught? like i dont tell anyone about it apart from family and 1 very close mate and my bird, so am i running a risk of getting busted?
sorry for the life story and i really do appreciate anyone who takes tiem to read and reply, thanks alot


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> how young can you start flowering the ladys? only week or so old but bout 10 inches with 4 5 sets of leaves, can i start them now?


well you know i would..................


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

dat cloner looks pretty big, when you going to be ready to clone mate?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

providing your not stealing electric and your paying your bills you have nothing to worry about with how much you use.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> hi guys, sorry i dont hang aroung this thread often but got a few questions that hopefully you guys can tell me the answers to, il quickly explain my situation
> i jumped into all this without too much research so im the proud owner of a tiny secret jardin dr60 II, which if anyone dont know is 60cmx60cmx160cm, with a 250 HID lamp, its ok but i cant grow that much or that high, i live with my mum whos kinda cool, agreed to it but is pretty pissed i didnt explain that it smells or takes more than a week to grow haha, she wants plasterers over to do the upstairs where my plants are.
> well anyway will say getting a 400W light be that noticable on the bills? if i was to get a bigger tent, and is a digital that much better than regular? and in which way?
> and 1 more, seems every time i read the local mercury another poor fuckers been caught growing, how do they get caught? like i dont tell anyone about it apart from family and 1 very close mate and my bird, so am i running a risk of getting busted?
> sorry for the life story and i really do appreciate anyone who takes tiem to read and reply, thanks alot


telling just 1 person is dangerous...........stupidity catches some...a fall out with a girlfriend maybe..you need a carbon scrubber and fan to kill smell and heat.......i like digi cause think they are safer and dont get as hot...


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

mum pays the bills and i failed electronics at school so i aint touching that shit haha, ta mate


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

cheers del, the close friend is a 52 year old neighbor whos been growing before i was born, like he grows too, i really cant see him snitching, and the birds cool, like she moved from NY to be with me, and she really aint got that mean streak in her, and i know everyone says it about their missus, but shes gotta know otherwise il have to be single and never bring birds home, i prefer sex over cannabis


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

showing my age here haha


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> cheers del, the close friend is a 52 year old neighbor whos been growing before i was born, like he grows too, i really cant see him snitching, and the birds cool, like she moved from NY to be with me, and she really aint got that mean streak in her, and i know everyone says it about their missus, but shes gotta know otherwise il have to be single and never bring birds home, i prefer sex over cannabis


believe me one day you will prefer cannabis....................


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah haha i dotn fucking doubt it, so enjoying while i do


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

A wise man once said " beer drinking dont cause half the harm of love makin" something along those lines anyways im too sotned to remember it properly 

arent u lucky new grow i moved in and out 3 times just cause i cant even smoke at home haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well you know i would..................


serious i can do now so early? they under 20 hours light aday at the moment. i no you do 12 12 from seed but was worried if i do now it wood stress them.also if u not give girls nutes will they bud up still??


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah my mums cool considering she dont smoke, like she does cigarettes, she dont even drink, pretty square 9-5 woman


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

old new borrowed and blue...........well im coluur blind ond deslixik..............


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

is that yours in pic 3?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> serious i can do now so early? they under 20 hours light aday at the moment. i no you do 12 12 from seed but was worried if i do now it wood stress them.also if u not give girls nutes will they bud up still??


 changing hours aint going to do shit,if they get stressed give them a valium lol..... why no nutes?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> is that yours in pic 3?


pic 3 is yeast n sugar n water.......


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

that look ready to flush?


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

i got one, but why the tube going into the other pot?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> i got one, but why the tube going into the other pot?


dont use anymore, getting bigger lights did the trick better, i put lemon juice n water in jar trying to make it smell better........


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

oh right, why does bigger lights stop the need for co2?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> oh right, why does bigger lights stop the need for co2?


nah but back then i was using enviros and only had a tt fan so you end up trying these things to improve growth.............a 600 digi and a 4 and 5 inch fan pulling nice fresh air through my plants have improved things enough for me........


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

wish i had a decent set up, but i cant do all the fans and that as my mum wont like having silver ducting going to the window or wherever you take it


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> wish i had a decent set up, but i cant do all the fans and that as my mum wont like having silver ducting going to the window or wherever you take it


i just fit fan direct to carbon filter and let it circulate in the room, crack a window open if it gets warm, thats all you need...........


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah? i leave the window open a little anyway, how much you think that would set me back?


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

so the fan and carbon filter can attach themselves? and the filter points out the tent?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> so the fan and carbon filter can attach themselves? and the filter points out the tent?


i put mine on the outlet cause it muffles the sound, you are reall supposed to have inside the tent but hey gota do what yer gota do..........a good 4inch fan and rhino filter is 120 i think, cheaper deal is around 95............


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dat cloner looks pretty big, when you going to be ready to clone mate?


yeah ill chuck sum pics up later with a ruler next to it for ya

when ive vegged a plant bit enough to take clones from, got 4 in flower so there out and the other plants ive got are ill bout 4-5" an growing quite slowly where my loft is so cold lol so at least a week or 2 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> sae i will let u know as soon as shes home bud.


yeah thats cool mate no rush, was jus bored so thought wrapping em up would at least give me something to do lmao


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

here.............


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

sweet il look them up, il pop up the hydro store and see them, they giv me better prices nin store than on their site


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats cool mate no rush, was jus bored so thought wrapping em up would at least give me something to do lmao


buy urself an xbox and come lose on cod


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

cheers del, prefer asking you guys over the yanks


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

when i ask yanks all they do is turn my thread into a bitchy battleground of arguments and give me advice on shit i dont want, like dont get me wrong i like advice but they put it across differently, my bird will hate me slagging the yanks haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

new grower uk said:


> sweet il look them up, il pop up the hydro store and see them, they giv me better prices nin store than on their site


find a 2nd hand one on ebay mate to get you up n running then replace it when ya got a bit more money


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

fertile fibre are giving away a free sample of coco if anyone is interested...........i know you are all canna but its free so no why not.............


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> buy urself an xbox and come lose on cod


id love an xbox mate been after one for ages but until i get a decent crop and earn some money n get some of these debts sorted it aint gonna happen lol. this crop got burnt by gayboy and the last one they all hermied on me bout 5 weeks in


----------



## new grower uk (Apr 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> find a 2nd hand one on ebay mate to get you up n running then replace it when ya got a bit more money


dont filter have a life? i could get a 2nd hand fan though


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> changing hours aint going to do shit,if they get stressed give them a valium lol..... why no nutes?


sorry bout pause have bin beating a bag trying to stay non angry. i will use nutes i was wondering how they did without as a mate mine grew one last summer without nutes and it was a stinky lil plant but caked it buds. was just wondering to get them results wood u need nutes and he was waffling cod sh*te?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> id love an xbox mate been after one for ages but until i get a decent crop and earn some money n get some of these debts sorted it aint gonna happen lol. this crop got burnt by gayboy and the last one they all hermied on me bout 5 weeks in


hmmm "cheap bubble" , "envelope £350" id call that definate xbox time  u could sell anything down here so long as it get u stoned


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> sorry bout pause have bin beating a bag trying to stay non angry. i will use nutes i was wondering how they did without as a mate mine grew one last summer without nutes and it was a stinky lil plant but caked it buds. was just wondering to get them results wood u need nutes and he was waffling cod sh*te?


They veg 100% fine without nutes imo (link in sig) dont know about flowering have just introduced nutes recently


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2011)

am i tripping out going slighty mad but did some1 say they from buckinghamshire. am a northants chap so kinda border counties. dunno y i just put that down but there you go haha


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 1, 2011)

I always wonder how close you are guys or arent as the case maybe


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats happening guys, hope all is good. I have fell in love with the Wilma dripper. Its so easy.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Is this a couple oz block of resin del??


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

Soapbar is cheap, the same as ma clothes, so they should be coz theres so many holes. (said in a rappy fashion)lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

Im good billy boy hows you mate??

Soap bar i used to get used to come in 9oz bars!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

soap!?!?! aint even seen it for sale in years.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im good billy boy hows you mate??
> 
> Soap bar i used to get used to come in 9oz bars!


Thats what WOW has posted. Ive seen it made in Rabat in Morroco. Went surfing there and got in tight with a few rockies and they took us to their factory. Crazy m8. All the bud goes into making pollen. They don't care if the females get pollenated. All the leafs,males and stems make your Paporiel as they called it(soapbar). Tried some wicked pollen over there which went by the name of Rubio(think it means blonde in spanish). The soapbar they were selling at 80 euros straight out the factory door. By the time it got to Spain it was 550 - 600 and you had to buy more than 500 klicks.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> soap!?!?! aint even seen it for sale in years.


WoWgrow will sort u out m8. lol Looks like hes got around 8oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

friday porn anyone?

View attachment 1526818View attachment 1526820View attachment 1526821


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that them livers Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

no man, the top one is psycho killer ( deep purple x psychosis X jack the ripper ) one of Mr Wests creations, stuff is like musky skunky from the cheese side but with a sweet lemon flavour on top from the jtr side. its a banger. the bottom 2 shots are TGA Qrazy Train, i crossed TGA's cheese quake to it just for shits n giggles


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

Don, did I notice your doing AK48. If so whats she like. Ive got 16 on the go, 12/12 from seed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

Ive run it before its kanny smoke quite heavy indica tastes ok but could be a bit better, fast finishing at about 8 weeks & a good yeilder. i reckon it needs a bit more of a fruity kick to it so i let the cheesequake have a go through her.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Is this a couple oz block of resin del??


its a 9 bar mate................


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn bro, that takes me back to my teens, we would all scrape some money together and go get a £20 lump of that shit and roll the ugliest little joints you've ever seen lol. Think we were about 14 at the time and my mates older brother used to sort us out with some resin and a few blue wkds lmao. Go and get fucked and try and get up any girls that we could, those were the feckin days eh.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

Lmao WOW we were the same mate apart from we smoked ours on the bucket and supped tinny's lol


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> friday porn anyone?
> 
> View attachment 1526818View attachment 1526820View attachment 1526821


 Frrosty buds there Don, looking good hows the panama drying?



del66666 said:


> its a 9 bar mate................


I looked at that lump thinking it had some sort morrocan seal on it , to of them glass bongs back to back but than i looked again and its a bloody razor print  
..I need a nap..


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

whats some good stuff to download t.v shows etc got a 20mg connection where i am at the mo usually fill the laptop up whilst im here, just downloaded the 1st series of spartacus seen most of the rest breaking bad,24,prison break etc 

any suggestions?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 1, 2011)

eastbound and down, glory daze, walking dead



sambo020482 said:


> whats some good stuff to download t.v shows etc got a 20mg connection where i am at the mo usually fill the laptop up whilst im here, just downloaded the 1st series of spartacus seen most of the rest breaking bad,24,prison break etc
> 
> any suggestions?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Frrosty buds there Don, looking good hows the panama drying?
> 
> I looked at that lump thinking it had some sort morrocan seal on it , to of them glass bongs back to back but than i looked again and its a bloody razor print
> ..I need a nap..


 dried and jarred left a good chunk for percy to cure up the rest is gone already. 


sambo020482 said:


> whats some good stuff to download t.v shows etc got a 20mg connection where i am at the mo usually fill the laptop up whilst im here, just downloaded the 1st series of spartacus seen most of the rest breaking bad,24,prison break etc
> 
> any suggestions?


 boardwalk empire is fuckin sweeeeet


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> eastbound and down, glory daze, walking dead


i really enjoyed the walking dead do ya no when the second series is out? gonna give the others a go. thanks.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 1, 2011)

think it (walking dead s2) premieres in oct 2011 or summit..

the other two are comedy 



sambo020482 said:


> i really enjoyed the walking dead do ya no when the second series is out? gonna give the others a go. thanks.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> think it (walking dead s2) premieres in oct 2011 or summit..
> 
> the other two are comedy


yeah i google em may aswel just download n em av a look although comedy wouldnt be me 1st choice.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

that V is awrite sambo


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

walking dead april 10 sunday chan 5.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck that, 9am outside my local Jobcenter every day, the Walking Dead

EDIT: I may add my local Jobcenter is right next to a chemist aswel. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao WOW we were the same mate apart from we smoked ours on the bucket and supped tinny's lol


8 carlsberg/ carling for a fiver? lol. I remember the first time my mate discovered bucket bongs and we were playing footy on the field and he'd had a few buckets at home of some AK 47 and he rode up to me on his bike, eyes as red as the devil and just fell sideways really slowly whilst still pedalling, I think I might of pissed myself laughing lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> that V is awrite sambo


yeah i really enjoyed that m8 watched both the new series, and love the old 4 part series too the bloke who is freddy kruger in the horrors robert englund or sumfin like that plays the divi V qaulity old show lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> walking dead april 10 sunday chan 5.............


i see that advertised didnt no if they ment a new series or that the 1st is gonna be on channel 5 tho?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i see that advertised didnt no if they ment a new series or that the 1st is gonna be on channel 5 tho?


new series on 5 first 1 on sunday the 10 th , looks good........................so prob b shit...............


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah its just the 1st series its already been on in america and online for a while watch it m8 if ya can be arsed pretty good, am looking forward to the 2nd series.


*The Walking Dead *season 2 is set to air October 2011 on AMC


----------



## Airwave (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> walking dead april 10 sunday chan 5.............


Nice.

.....


----------



## Airwave (Apr 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah its just the 1st series its already been on in america and online for a while watch it m8 if ya can be arsed pretty good, am looking forward to the 2nd series.
> 
> 
> *The Walking Dead *season 2 is set to air October 2011 on AMC


Shit.

.....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 1, 2011)

Only America


----------



## Griffta (Apr 1, 2011)

that eastbound & down is quality. I've got an arm like a damn rocket, a cock like a burmese python and the mind of a fucking scientist. etc


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ey uppp, cheddars goin big an not goin home!


lol bro you make me laugh trimming 22 trees on your own takes foreva i recon 100 stalks could knock a day if not more lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 1, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> well said ...
> 
> Uk growers theres been a bud shortage ... so posts up some thing past or present ... Uk cheese here what you got...
> View attachment 1525801View attachment 1525802
> ...


looks like you could eat it bro lol nice trich count by the way!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lol bro you make me laugh trimming 22 trees on your own takes foreva i recon 100 stalks could knock a day if not more lol!!


youre not wrong mate, you stickin with your cheesy treats?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 2, 2011)

quiet in here recently lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> quiet in here recently lol


could hear a pin drop...........just got my big bomb seeds....dont really need anymore but guess i still germ 2 or 3.....


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/SoloPipe.cfm?iProductID=5088 wouldnt fancy 1 of these i dont like really like the thought of it exploding in ya face lol

anyone seen this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(TV_series)


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/SoloPipe.cfm?iProductID=5088 wouldnt fancy 1 of these i dont like really like the thought of it exploding in ya face lol
> 
> anyone seen this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(TV_series)


funnily enough thats the exact kinda thing ive been looking for for my g/f`s mum for her birthday


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> funnily enough thats the exact kinda thing ive been looking for for my g/f`s mum for her birthday


lol the prison series called oz or the explode in ya face pipe? lol just joking both look pretty good ive downloaded the 1st 3 series of that Oz, and the pipe looks really well made just dont like the idea of the lighter inside lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/SoloPipe.cfm?iProductID=5088 wouldnt fancy 1 of these i dont like really like the thought of it exploding in ya face lol
> 
> anyone seen this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(TV_series)


watched that on channel 4 years ago sambo. Where did you download from. Ive been looking for it


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 2, 2011)

have a look at the magic flight launch box - its a portable personal vape - its quite pricey but has a lifetime warranty and good reviews all round



sambo020482 said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/SoloPipe.cfm?iProductID=5088 wouldnt fancy 1 of these i dont like really like the thought of it exploding in ya face lol


oz is awesome - fukken hardcore 



sambo020482 said:


> anyone seen this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(TV_series)


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> watched that on channel 4 years ago sambo. Where did you download from. Ive been looking for it


http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4519750/Oz_-_Season_1-6_(Complete) there ya go m8, ive downloaded the 1st 3 series its a legit download.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2011)

Bah, gotta get out in my car and find buckets that these bubblebags will actually fit in. Shoulda bought a bigger set


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4519750/Oz_-_Season_1-6_(Complete) there ya go m8, ive downloaded the 1st 3 series its a legit download.


Nice one m8.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone one bored and/or stoned and want to kill a few minutes. 

http://lab.andre-michelle.com/tonematrix


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha ya bastard, ya'v robbed me of my weekend now. Flatmate must be sitting inhis room wondering if i'm retarded. Bleep beep boop boop


----------



## Airwave (Apr 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/SoloPipe.cfm?iProductID=5088 wouldnt fancy 1 of these i dont like really like the thought of it exploding in ya face lol
> 
> anyone seen this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(TV_series)


Yes, OZ was a great show! Old now, so you will have problems finding every single episode but it's still worth the watch.

Deadwood was good too. It's about the Wild West. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadwood_(TV_series)


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 2, 2011)

*tumble weed*


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol, I'll save you the trouble of clicking all of them at once, it's just a loud shitty noise, haha. 

Another good hour to kill, beardyman is one of the most talented guys to ever walk the stage. If you've got decent set of speakers, turn em up

0[video=youtube;qciVXUHTN10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qciVXUHTN10[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 2, 2011)

omg this thread is scaring when u first see page one eeek glad their gone


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought the underbelly was good but i much prefere his everything is made of cheese set.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2011)

First go with bubblesbags  lots more trim left. They were a bit of a hassle but certainly a lot easier and faster than gumby


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> youre not wrong mate, you stickin with your cheesy treats?


yes bro the only way to go!! any1 want a clone ???


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 2, 2011)

is it exo......?



cheddar1985 said:


> yes bro the only way to go!! any1 want a clone ???


----------



## del66666 (Apr 2, 2011)

im a clone..................not sure what of though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2011)

nothin but the exodus


----------



## ExitStrategy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, new UK grower here.
Just lost 2 hours reading through god knows how many pages of this thread.

I absolutely love TTT's posts about law and the legalities, your theory's are really interesting. 

I am a little paranoid/worried about growing, mainly because of the upset it would cause my other half who I live with and because I dont know exactly what to expect should I get caught. I am only growing two plants, while I currently have 5 I will only be keeping the best two once my cab is ready and only growing two at a time from now onwards.

I realize the police have a job to do and would not turn a blind eye should they be informed of what I am doing (i.e. landlords figure it out during one of our 6 month inspections and inform them). Although I do hold hope that such a small (and obviously personal grow) would be treated much like being caught on the street with an oz. Maybe a mediocre fine and all my equipment/plants/cab taken away along with a few hours in custody before being interviewed and cautioned? Does this seem like a reasonable expectation or does anyone have an informed opinion that differs?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2011)

ExitStrategy said:


> Hi all, new UK grower here.
> Just lost 2 hours reading through god knows how many pages of this thread.
> 
> I absolutely love TTT's posts about law and the legalities, your theory's are really interesting.
> ...


lol bro your good


----------



## ExitStrategy (Apr 2, 2011)

You what? ..........


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 3, 2011)

ExitStrategy said:


> You what? ..........


lol think cheddar justs trying to say that you will be fine with just 2 plants, like youve already said its nothing more than a personal thing, but dont be fooled 2 plants with enough tlc and light could supply ya needs for a while.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 3, 2011)

well if it helps a lad in my town got busted a few weeks ago with 43 plants over 3ft in flower, 25 plants in veg and over 18oz of dried an cured in jars and he got.........................£250 fine and 65 hours community service n £60 court costs


----------



## Griffta (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont 'like' that the lad got busted. I 'like' how your post made me feel better about my little percy grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah i mean to be fair, unless you are a complete loudmouth that shows everyone an their nans your grow, keep your head down and your mouth shut and you will be fine.(out of interest ive been growing at my current location for over 2 years now and the back garden of the place backs onto the police station car park lol)


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

ExitStrategy said:


> Hi all, new UK grower here.
> Just lost 2 hours reading through god knows how many pages of this thread.
> 
> I absolutely love TTT's posts about law and the legalities, your theory's are really interesting.
> ...


we going to throw the book at you...................


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 3, 2011)

*ducks as book flies past and hits exitstrategy in the face*

see he told you he would throw it at you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

nice hash run ttt! youll wish youd bought the bubble bags ages ago once youve tried it.







is it dry enough for a weigh?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2011)

I do indeed wish i'd bought em a while ago  after the mixing, i had in 20 seconds what i would have waited almost 24 hours for with gumby being the 2 big dollops, and then i got some other grades as well so heh  although i have learnt not to use too much water as once you get to the 20 micron bag it's a pain in the arse, just gonna get rid of it in future i think, the green gunk top of the pic is all that it yielded from both bags of trim that went in.

No scales but feels to be about 8g odd. Was frozen fresh so gonna let it sit around for a week or so. Also think i might use dry trim next time, wasn't entirely convinced i got all that i could have gotten. Early days  i might actually start growing plants just for hash, doesn't matter about node spacing and light intensity and bud density etc when it's all goin in a bucket


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2011)

nice ttt looks like me and u are gonna be riding the space train today bro  got myself a nice couple of G's of bubble


----------



## ExitStrategy (Apr 3, 2011)

lol thanks for the affirmation 

The two plants will give me plenty of supplies until another two mature, at-least thats the idea.

My main reason for growing is like many others on here (that Ive read), dodgy, untrustworthy and con artist dealers. I love to smoke, I do not drink as I dont like the effect it has on me, weed is also the only thing that helps my parter when she is in chronic pain (back/spine mainly), she has a very bad case of fibromyalga (spelling?!), its a sub form of MS.

It angers me that such a versatile and effective (dont forget natural unlike the prescription drugs that are noneffective and very addictive/bad for you) pain re-leaf is seen as such a dangerous and fearful thing. But you all know this.

It is nice to see such a large group of UK RIU members.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2011)

Someone put it recently, that if we are not sovereign over our own conciousness, then we cannot meaningfully claim to be sovereign over anything.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Put some pics of your hash run up as well las! 

When you see some of the grows in here ExitStrategy you will quickly realise the pigs have much bigger fish to fry. For example: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger.html


----------



## ExitStrategy (Apr 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Put some pics of your hash run up as well las!
> 
> When you see some of the grows in here ExitStrategy you will quickly realise the pigs have much bigger fish to fry. For example: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger.html



Damn :O ......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Someone put it recently, that if we are not sovereign over our own conciousness, then we cannot meaningfully claim to be sovereign over anything.


on some dalai lama shizz today eh ttt. 

next hash run you do, dry the trim first. freeze it. and make sure you do at least 2 runs with the mash. i only ever use the biggest n smallest bags so all the grades go into 1. its knockout and a lot less fanny on...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, this time i simply learnt wwhat not to do. I bought a plastic flowerpot without holes in, and put the bags in that. Bags are very small, didn't even fit around the rim of the pot, and couldn't hold much ice and all that lot. So next time i'm mixing in a big bucket as with gumby and then just have the bags suspended over the bath and just pour it in.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

morning riu , damn i had a ago at hash i failed hard dont think i had enough i even failed at tea , i do smoking best lol  are u using the butane or alcohol method or what ?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2011)

Ice, water and a power drill. I should also add a big ass power drill, a 6 inch paint mixer and teeny tiny bubblebags = a very very wet kitchen floor


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

so ur using nothing more than ice and water ? ive done a bit of research on hash (well watching youtube vids) something i defo wanna do with my crop trim and all the stalk i gain day to day lol.

Enjoying growing and everything else just wish i had some funds to make it better but atleast i know theres some income on its way lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2011)

Everything from my grow is bought from wages. It earns nothing and pays for nothing. To make this type of hash, you simply take your buds or leaves etc, and put them in a bucket of cold water full of ice.. Then as you mix it all around the ice breaks off the trichome heads and they are left floating around in the water. For gumby hash, you take said bucket, remove all the crap, and let all the trichomes sink to the bottom, then you siphon off the excess water and slowly obtain hash. For bubblebags, you simply take the bucket of colourful water and pour it through the bags which filters it out in a few minute as opposed to the 18 hours odd it takes to get gumby hash in a hashlike state, and not just thick liquid.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Getting pissed with your family on mothers day for your mum to turn to you after copious amounts of whisky and say "you've gotta drive us home" lol. Mothers day turned out alright this year actually!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

whats the score with trimming plants then ?


----------



## Griffta (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah & can I ask what do you lot do with your trim? A few pages back someone said they just stick it in a bag & chuck it in their bin.
I'm REALLY not sure about this tho, flats/communal bins etc. Would be really dodgy for me.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

Burn it dude , i ment trimming plants tho , like these fan leafs are a fucking ppain i nthe ass whilst lst im trying to get more light to the growth sites and there just everywhere lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Everything from my grow is bought from wages. It earns nothing and pays for nothing. To make this type of hash, you simply take your buds or leaves etc, and put them in a bucket of cold water full of ice.. Then as you mix it all around the ice breaks off the trichome heads and they are left floating around in the water. For gumby hash, you take said bucket, remove all the crap, and let all the trichomes sink to the bottom, then you siphon off the excess water and slowly obtain hash. For bubblebags, you simply take the bucket of colourful water and pour it through the bags which filters it out in a few minute as opposed to the 18 hours odd it takes to get gumby hash in a hashlike state, and not just thick liquid.


Will give it a whirl when i got something to work with , wasnt implying you sell dude  im sure none of us do i hella dont but friends who work on my cars house etc have their rewards


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Burn it dude , i ment trimming plants tho , like these fan leafs are a fucking ppain i nthe ass whilst lst im trying to get more light to the growth sites and there just everywhere lol


The general consensus is that if it's green, leave it on. As long as there is chlorophyll in the leaves its gonna be making your plant food/ energy. The only time you want to trim your fan leaves is if they are shadowing other bud sites but you can just tuck them under. Definitely don't cut the first two fan leaves (the biggest ones), bigger surface area = more photons absorbed.

Griffta, if you're really para then just take them down to the tip ... or just burn em lol. 

If it's got trichs on though, dry it and freeze it!


----------



## Griffta (Apr 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Griffta, if you're really para then just take them down to the tip ... or just burn em lol.
> If it's got trichs on though, dry it and freeze it!


The tip - of course! haha nice one, cheers mate.
When you say freeze the trim with crystals, is that for hash making purposes?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2011)

I got lazy and well, it's all in bin bags here and there  really ought to pop of to the countryside at some point but well, ha


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

Griffta said:


> The tip - of course! haha nice one, cheers mate.
> When you say freeze the trim with crystals, is that for hash making purposes?


yeah man for hash trim is not worthless if u can be bothered to play about with it for 30 mins


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 3, 2011)

p.s. the tip is a bad idea lets say u get pulled for brake light out whilst driving bags of trim down there , invest in a metal bin and burn.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2011)

well thats all my plants chopped and cropped, fuckin boring as hell job, should take around 5 days to dry them well enuff. nice big extractor with the filter on , big oscillating fan, all the colas hanging up from thoses little cheap clothes holders( u know the sort the use for holding sock and boxers and stuff) saves tying loadsa knots wi string, all the rest on the chamber floor between layers of newspaper, just turn them every day. ah recon i'm in for a real crap crop coz ive been a drunk thru this grow...again...sad that my clones were all ready to get shifted into the chamber when i got busted...now i gotta start from fuckin scratch.....musta lost 2 months fucking work over this....cunt.....bastard of a thing is ive no cunt to blame but myself.....on the plus side doc gave me valium after an oscar winnin performance about cracking up(admittedly i wasnt really acting that much i gotta damit!!), thats 8 days or so sober and coke clean.......weekend wasnt fuckin easy!! had to take valli's to stop myself killing people.....veins poppin, eyes bulging, fuckin red mist time....im not a pleasant guy when i'm like that, cant be around people.......need total isolation....ahll give u all a weight shout when it comes in, cant see it being above an oz an a half per plant(9 plants).......all becoz im a drunken fuckin psycho......bugger!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2011)

cuppa tea, 1 disulfarum, 2, solpadol, 1 diclofenac and 2 valium....all prescribed....apart from the tea(old wives cure)and then beddy byes time.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> cuppa tea, 1 disulfarum, 2, solpadol, 1 diclofenac and 2 valium....all prescribed....apart from the tea(old wives cure)and then beddy byes time.


better be decaffenated tea or urll get night sweats lmao


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2011)

oh christ, ah went thru the sweats for about 3 or 4 days last week, mother fucker!!! what a fuckin hell on earth!! ive actually found that the end stage is even worse than that though, its not sweats or shakes, its random itches...everywhere..anywhere, ur earlobe, big toe, elbow ...and it lasts for a day or so, out of nowhere u just jump up and scratch the fuck out ur armpit or asshole.......like a fuckin epileptic on speed.....ive had it many times but uv really have had to be going at the booze and exotic chemicals really fuckin hard and for a good few days......i'm feelin fine now(valium no doubt helping out!!) but i know i'm gonna get off my fuckin head again and again and again......rest of my life probably.....FUCK IT!!! PARTY FUCKIN ON!


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 3, 2011)

A few shots from the room..7wks flower.. Dog, cheese and Ak.. more details in sig..

Im sitting on some gems that the seed fairy dropped off , got to say a shout out to all those involved .. keep em coming .. I'll be sprouting them soon so stay tuned..





Dura .. seems like your going through some shit right now... 

"The harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph"... Thomas Paine 
​ "You can only lose if you stop fighting" Dr green dre .. 

Keep up the fight ..


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone else think dels new avatar looks like Jimmy Nail in his heyday. lol Aint no doubt its plain to see.....woman I chose no good for me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2011)

Dura mate, you got multiple grow ops or was it just ya vegging lot that got nicked? Know you have your 600's in a house elsewhere.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck me lads ant been able to get on here allday!!!!.....took the piss,........... any1 no what were happnin???


----------



## Griffta (Apr 4, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> p.s. the tip is a bad idea lets say u get pulled for brake light out whilst driving bags of trim down there , invest in a metal bin and burn.


I'm in a flat so it'd be difficult to burn it, still might be a better option than a boot full of bin bags.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck me lads ant been able to get on here allday!!!!.....took the piss,........... any1 no what were happnin???


same here mate. 'down for 20 mins for an update' loada bollox, my boss wasnt in today & I wanted so spend the day researching on here.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 4, 2011)

shit me that was a long down time thought some feds took down riu lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dura mate, you got multiple grow ops or was it just ya vegging lot that got nicked? Know you have your 600's in a house elsewhere.


multiple mate, i was only bringing on clones/seeds in the house, they shld have been moved 2 weeks ago but i was off on one so they just got left.....fuckin big mistake....but thats my other grow just finished and drying.means i gotta start an op from scratch though....moving to another locale as well and gonna try a bag seed guerilla grow in a few weeks as well , wee tend to get late frosts round here so im gonna wait another 4 weeks. in a way it may help me, ive been needin a real good kick in the balls for a while, gettn lazy and blase bout stuff. no good in my position, playing at sumthing that really requires a more professional approach. but hey its all a learnin curve.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> same here mate. 'down for 20 mins for an update' loada bollox, my boss wasnt in today & I wanted so spend the day researching on here.


I know thats what were pissin me off!!!.....20min my arse!! lol....... no work me so was gunna have a browse today so was gutted im goin back tomorrow with my arm still potted up  keep aye lass off me back lol!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> I'm in a flat so it'd be difficult to burn it, still might be a better option than a boot full of bin bags.


iif you were closer to me i know a bloke that takes all your trimmings, turns it into very nice hashand gives you 50% back free


----------



## Griffta (Apr 4, 2011)

haha forgot you done your hand clocking someone, how is it geez? oright I hope.
Dura - how you doing without the booze & chop? You still keeping clean?


----------



## Griffta (Apr 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> iif you were closer to me i know a bloke that takes all your trimmings, turns it into very nice hashand gives you 50% back free


now that would be perfect!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 4, 2011)

right well its looking like no matter what i do im not gonna be able to pull these back from their deathbed so i think im just going to chop them and,brush off the annoyance of em getting fucked up and jus get some new plants into flower, 8weeks 2 days from flip to 12/12 apart frpm the one in the same pic as the fan thats 13days behind.
Next round will be.
2X T.H. seeds heavy duty fruity currently just growing their first true set of leaves
2x T.H. seeds dark star same size age as the HDF
3x serious seeds white russian clones, currently 4" inch high
2x big buddha cheese clones, currently 4-6" high

also currently CCOB training 1 big buddha cheese jus to get some basic LST knowledge, and also to take some clones from so i can try out the aerocloner ive just bought.

seeds germing: 1x kushage, 1xburmese kush, 1x auto ak47xblueberry, and was 1x Auto NL, the G13 newstrain freebie with the attitude birthday promo freebie but after 6hrs in a paper towel it just turned to mush.
All been in paper towel til they had 5mm shoots then into coco n propagator, currently having a bad failure rate with seeds may just be because they have all recently been freebie seeds from seedbanks??
Seeds going into germ this week: 13 different strains that i cant remember off the top of my head but will update as they go in.

EDIT: Also am thinking of swapping from coco back to soil as currently have not had a single healthy plant in coco yet, might be im crap(likely possibility) or might just be it isnt suited to a cold loft with freebie seeds(equally likely) whereas ive been pulling 3+oz a plant in soil with only a fortnights vegging time for over 3 years previously and keeping em green and luscious till the very end and its been killer smoke, knocking me on my arse many a time and ive been smoking for over 15 years.

Is coco very adaptable to colder temps or does it really hinder the plants growth and health? Seems to me that soil is a lot better at coping with most situations, but i may be wrong again.

All I want is to get my tent full again like when i was growing in soil, since ive been in coco ive had at most 4 plants in the tent at any one time due to plants just magically dying or just stopping growing altogether, ive looked over everything in my grow, temps,ventilation, light etc etc and the only thing that has changed is moving to coco and canna A+B nutes(used bio-bizz when i grew in soil with fantastic results) and of you more experienced lads wanna offer up an opinion? im quite willing to accept im crap at attempting coco jus dont know why


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> haha forgot you done your hand clocking someone, how is it geez? oright I hope.
> Dura - how you doing without the booze & chop? You still keeping clean?


cracking up a bit mate....jist stormed out the pub( i was drinkin oj and lemonade btw) and my girl starts goin on about charlie and shit, shes been whineing for days about wantin to get wasted so i had to leave b4 i smashed her face in....ahm takin valium to try n keep stable but its real fuckin hard mate....ive been here b4..more than once!!...so i know the 1st month is alwys really difficult.....as long as i got prescription valium around i shld be okay....god only knows what i'd do without them.....murderous thoughts are raging up at times....it'll get easier though.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2011)

these bloody valium are leavin me a bit spaced though....keep findin myself just staring thru the pc monitor, ........


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> these bloody valium are leavin me a bit spaced though....keep findin myself just staring thru the pc monitor, ........


thats me all day every day, jus on weed lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Griffta (Apr 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> my girl starts goin on about charlie and shit, ...so i had to leave b4 i smashed her face in...


hahaha! nice Dura, nice. sounds like you've got a supportive mrs  



dura72 said:


> these bloody valium are leavin me a bit spaced though....keep findin myself just staring thru the pc monitor, ........


pmsl! I can only imagine mate, tho glad yer sticking with it


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> these bloody valium are leavin me a bit spaced though....keep findin myself just staring thru the pc monitor, ........


if its workin though. "this one time, I was so stoned" and was watching tv and my eyes were wandering and I ended up just staring at the wall next to the tv for about 30 minutes, haha. was a peaceful time in my life


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 4, 2011)

ps anyone else find watchin peep show when your stoned real strange cause of the way its filmed? .... nope, just me, alright then lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ps anyone else find watchin peep show when your stoned real strange cause of the way its filmed? .... nope, just me, alright then lol


no but we think you say some really strange things ............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 1532240View attachment 1532238View attachment 1532236View attachment 1532234View attachment 1532233View attachment 1532231View attachment 1532229View attachment 1532227View attachment 1532225View attachment 1532223View attachment 1532221View attachment 1532219View attachment 1532211View attachment 1532197right well its looking like no matter what i do im not gonna be able to pull these back from their deathbed so i think im just going to chop them and,brush off the annoyance of em getting fucked up and jus get some new plants into flower, 8weeks 2 days from flip to 12/12 apart frpm the one in the same pic as the fan thats 13days behind.
> Next round will be.
> 2X T.H. seeds heavy duty fruity currently just growing their first true set of leaves
> 2x T.H. seeds dark star same size age as the HDF
> ...


alreet saerimmner, your name still confuses me, not hard tho haha for some rerason it reminds me of having a ruby murray searing rimm !? fuck i shouldnt smoke this early in the day. anyway.

so what are your top and low end temps man? how much are you feeding are you a hand watering man? are you letting the coco dry, i found that watering as little as possible and more often. ie. letting it nearly totally dry boosted my growth rate, reckon its more air to the root. as coco is like lazy mans hydro really its inert. how did you flush after the burn, what feed have they had since?

to be honest looking at the pics you were on for a cracking run the stalks on them look like they were well healthy prior to whatever happened? the lad must have OD'd them kanny hard if this is like 2 weeks after? or 1 whatever . 

when we had loads of snow over the xmas i noticed that my vegging girls practically slowed to a crawl but in flower i didnt really notice much difference maybe 10-15% less if that. 2 600's will keep your garden going in -5 outside ne bother.

end of the day you know your good with soil if it aint working out coco go back. 

also having that many different strains on the go your going to find it hard to pinpoint any 1 reason. 

laters


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 1532240View attachment 1532238View attachment 1532236View attachment 1532234View attachment 1532233View attachment 1532231View attachment 1532229View attachment 1532227View attachment 1532225View attachment 1532223View attachment 1532221View attachment 1532219View attachment 1532211View attachment 1532197right well its looking like no matter what i do im not gonna be able to pull these back from their deathbed so i think im just going to chop them and,brush off the annoyance of em getting fucked up and jus get some new plants into flower, 8weeks 2 days from flip to 12/12 apart frpm the one in the same pic as the fan thats 13days behind.
> Next round will be.
> 2X T.H. seeds heavy duty fruity currently just growing their first true set of leaves
> 2x T.H. seeds dark star same size age as the HDF
> ...


reckon a cold loft aint helping you mate, free seeds arent always all that, go 6-7 litre pots n feed hesi every other day i say........or fuck it and go back to soil........nah dont give up


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

temps stay at dead on 72 when lights on and drop to about 60 something lights off, they were getting 4ml A+B n 1.5ml of PK13/14 and were green and healthy till that night gayboy nuked em, after that gave em 4-5days of just water to try and flush the crap out, then started em on 1/4 strength nutes 1st day of feeding, 1/2 2 days later, 3/4 a week later and full strength over the last 4-5 days, they have got a lot of their colour back compared to a fortnight ago but still obviously gna be a crap yield. 
8 weeks 2 days old and im not sure whther to leave them or just chop em and start with the next lot?

Also with rootriot plugs, everytime i try germin a seed in them they jus rot and turn to mush, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> temps stay at dead on 72 when lights on and drop to about 60 something lights off, they were getting 4ml A+B n 1.5ml of PK13/14 and were green and healthy till that night gayboy nuked em, after that gave em 4-5days of just water to try and flush the crap out, then started em on 1/4 strength nutes 1st day of feeding, 1/2 2 days later, 3/4 a week later and full strength over the last 4-5 days, they have got a lot of their colour back compared to a fortnight ago but still obviously gna be a crap yield.
> 8 weeks 2 days old and im not sure whther to leave them or just chop em and start with the next lot?
> 
> Also with rootriot plugs, everytime i try germin a seed in them they jus rot and turn to mush, anyone else have this problem?


I use them m8. The trick is to squeeze all the moisture out. U get some seeds that get a little furry root. But nothing to worry bout


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I use them m8. The trick is to squeeze all the moisture out. U get some seeds that get a little furry root. But nothing to worry bout


yeah did try squeezing them out a bit but then either the poisture in the propagator soaks em again or if they stay squeezed out slightly then just nothing happens with the seeds, ive still got 1x white russian seed in a rootriot from over a month ago with no sign of life from it yet


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you pop them before putting them in the cube


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do you pop them before putting them in the cube


have tried germing em in paper towel then into cube and they either grow down into the cube and die before ever breaking the surface or it seems the root retracts back into the shell and its exactly the same result if i dont pre-germ them, have even tried buying new root riots in case they were tainted or something but exact same results with new cubes


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

day 20 of 12/12 gonna let em go 9wks so still a fair bit of growing to be done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> temps stay at dead on 72 when lights on and drop to about 60 something lights off, they were getting 4ml A+B n 1.5ml of PK13/14 and were green and healthy till that night gayboy nuked em, after that gave em 4-5days of just water to try and flush the crap out, then started em on 1/4 strength nutes 1st day of feeding, 1/2 2 days later, 3/4 a week later and full strength over the last 4-5 days, they have got a lot of their colour back compared to a fortnight ago but still obviously gna be a crap yield.
> 8 weeks 2 days old and im not sure whther to leave them or just chop em and start with the next lot?
> Also with rootriot plugs, everytime i try germin a seed in them they jus rot and turn to mush, anyone else have this problem?


15c ok for a light out temp like mines a little higher but im in a bedroom. how many plants you got under what watt ? lookin at the pics i reckon your not going to be too far off a kanny yeild, its obviuously not going to be what it was but i dont think your doing owt wrong. your plants were at the right stage to be gettign a big feed of PK this lad must have fucking gone for it with the nutes. 

root riots are kanny but i only use them for cuttings. peat pellets are just a good but messier


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> have tried germing em in paper towel then into cube and they either grow down into the cube and die before ever breaking the surface or it seems the root retracts back into the shell and its exactly the same result if i dont pre-germ them, have even tried buying new root riots in case they were tainted or something but exact same results with new cubes


Strange m8. I popped 16 seeds and put them in the cubes. 100%. Try using bottled water instread of tap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> day 20 of 12/12 gonna let em go 9wks so still a fair bit of growing to be done.


gonna be some TREES man, nice work. psycho's looking a little hungry tho fella


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> day 20 of 12/12 gonna let em go 9wks so still a fair bit of growing to be done.


Looking good. Your at the exciting stage now


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna be some TREES man, nice work. psycho's looking a little hungry tho fella


think they are all hungry don am fucking up the nutes 1st time ive had to do different nute mixs am fucking the livers up good n proper. 

av you used bio-bizz? its all i have or used im just following the chart which is was burning the livers and under feeding the psycho??? wk 3 of flower with bio-bizz grow,bloom and topmax what would you suggest don?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

look at the state of me livers i really could do with some help with a feeding schedule for this fussy cow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

4ml A&B all the way man, if you have any bio bizz grow left give them a dose the N in it will make em nice n green again. i use bat shit now im in coco sorts them out a treat


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no but we think you say some really strange things ............


If id read that in my state last night you would've got me for sure lol. Although I was watching family guy and there was a bit where peter is beating up a woman (I think) and then stops and looks at you and says "what are you looking at, its just a freakin cartoon" sketched me out haha.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> If id read that in my state last night you would've got me for sure lol. Although I was watching family guy and there was a bit where peter is beating up a woman (I think) and then stops and looks at you and says "what are you looking at, its just a freakin cartoon" sketched me out haha.


don, is that 4ml per litre yeh?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

some mr nice critical mass, would recommend this strain very easy to grow, lovely dense nugs, yields really well.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2011)

What's the best thing about having sex with transexuals?

Reaching around and thinking you've gone straight through.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> don, is that 4ml per litre yeh?


aye 4 ml A and 4 ml Bive gone higher but came to realise its better to go lower. i use 5litre bottles when i make the feed up and usually go with 4 x 4ml not 5 x 4 so i can get a bit more P/K in or whatevers going in.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

not got any of the bio-bizz left but got some tomato food and some general purpose veg nutes of there any good? leftovers from my veg garden last year, there only pound shop jobbies tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 4 ml A and 4 ml Bive gone higher but came to realise its better to go lower. i use 5litre bottles when i make the feed up and usually go with 4 x 4ml not 5 x 4 so i can get a bit more P/K in or whatevers going in.


 
so at what kind of plant age do you up your nutes to 4ml? all mine seem to be very nute sensitive, anything over 3-4ml per litre an they burn to shit an thats in flower, in veg they dont even like 2ml


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you water is pish m8. That could b the prob with your seeds. I use 7ml per litre. Mind ive got good water up here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so at what kind of plant age do you up your nutes to 4ml? all mine seem to be very nute sensitive, anything over 3-4ml per litre an they burn to shit an thats in flower, in veg they dont even like 2ml


pretty much as soon as i flip them 12/12 they might get 1-2 waterings at 3/4 strength but then i feed my veg girls just about half strength. or do you mean the pk? i reckon its your water im up north so it medium to hard. if your soft water id think about one of those filter things forget what they call them now, they go in your fridge


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah i think you may be right, so now its a case of either go back to soil and know i wont have these problems or start learning about P.H. and all that shite which i really have no interest in,, hmmmm soil FTW methinks, better start looking at some, im going to do a coco/soil/perlite mix to use up all of this coco ive got laying about, can i still use the A+B coco nutes ya reckon?
Any suggestions on soils? I used to use tomato growbags emptied into a pot since i had ready cheap access to them at the time but this time im actually going to have to buy some proper soil i think


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pretty much as soon as i flip them 12/12 they might get 1-2 waterings at 3/4 strength but then i feed my veg girls just about half strength. or do you mean the pk? i reckon its your water im up north so it medium to hard. if your soft water id think about one of those filter things forget what they call them now, they go in your fridge


ive tried numerous ways since growing in coco, tap water/bottled/rainwater/filtered water and the end result is the same no matter what, everything gets burnt to shit even at low doses


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i think you may be right, so now its a case of either go back to soil and know i wont have these problems or start learning about P.H. and all that shite which i really have no interest in,, hmmmm soil FTW methinks, better start looking at some, im going to do a coco/soil/perlite mix to use up all of this coco ive got laying about, can i still use the A+B coco nutes ya reckon?
> Any suggestions on soils? I used to use tomato growbags emptied into a pot since i had ready cheap access to them at the time but this time im actually going to have to buy some proper soil i think


you using coco with no ph?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i think you may be right, so now its a case of either go back to soil and know i wont have these problems or start learning about P.H. and all that shite which i really have no interest in,, hmmmm soil FTW methinks, better start looking at some, im going to do a coco/soil/perlite mix to use up all of this coco ive got laying about, can i still use the A+B coco nutes ya reckon?
> Any suggestions on soils? I used to use tomato growbags emptied into a pot since i had ready cheap access to them at the time but this time im actually going to have to buy some proper soil i think


ya carnt grow wrong with soil sae.... (good soil) yeah you can mix this and that and be a cheap arse lol but saves alot of time/hassle just getting bio-bizz allmix

i always think bout hydro,coco but then fink if aint broken why fix it soil can be a pain in the arse but its just too easy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

thats settled it then back to soil we go, any reccommendations? potting soil? with or without peat/compost/bark etc


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> thats settled it then back to soil we go, any reccommendations? potting soil? with or without peat/compost/bark etc


for the sake of 12.50 per 50ltr bag just go for the bio-bizz, yeah ur get a shitload of replys get john innes mix it with this or that will save ya 4quid per 50ltr or some shit like that, just grab some bio-bizz with some bb grow n bloom, topmax is ya can afford it.

bio-bizz allmix with the grow n bloom if ya carnt get a healthy plant/yield with that give up geezer lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> thats settled it then back to soil we go, any reccommendations? potting soil? with or without peat/compost/bark etc


just go get a cheap ph tester kit from a pet shop and a bottle of ph down, its all i use, it aint rocket science.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Why not go hydro sae. This wilma dripper i have is easy as fuck


----------



## Griffta (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got canna nutes so I went with a bag of canna soil, dunno what it's like yet as I haven't repotted em but it's supposed to be good


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-la-nina/prod_1231.html

mr nice mango haze, anybody smoked or grown this? got the super lemon haze want to add another daytime fruity flavour.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

hydro has never massively interested me, i just prefer growing in soil, its what im used to, going over to coco was just an experiment and one that i jus cant afford to prolong ending if i keep getting these results.
Im going to take a wander down to wilkinsons tomorrow and pick up some perlite and see what kind of soils they sell in there as its a lot easier buying from there for me atm and i think im going to run out my canna nutes and then go back to bio-bizz nutes as they never failed me before.


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I need to get a new 200w 6500k cfl and am having second thoughts about ordering from a from hydro store online.

I never grow more than 2 plants at any one time so my guess is I would just end up with a caution if caught ( simple soil grow, nothing 'sophisticated' - fuck I hate that term)

I monitor Google news regularly (keyword 'cannabis') as a way to keep up to date with what is going on and the number of people getting busted these days for relatively small grows just seems phenomenal. I mean really.... are there that many stupid people??

This got me thinking about the possibility of the rozzas monitoring grow shops by means of the following :

1) standard surveillance of the shop... writing down car regs etc.
2) Internet monitoring of the store's website traffic (tracing online purchases)
3) Monitoring of the financial transactions to trace back to the purchaser. While this is not evidence alone it might be enough for them to pay a little attention to your property in the event or whatever 


In your opinion guys, how likely do you think it is that the above 3 methods are used?


Feel free to call me paranoid but in a lot of these cases the reason most cited for the bust is usually along the lines of some thing like 'it was bough to our attention by the public'. Do that many people really give a rats arse?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to get a new 200w 6500k cfl and am having second thoughts about ordering from a from hydro store online.
> 
> ...


sorry m8 but that just weed paranoia, if that happend at hydro shops online or not how long do you think they would stay in business???

ex partners, ex friends etc bust more grows than any flir cams or police surrvalence on hydro shops imo.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Number 2 & 3 - SHITE. I do know that they do watch my local shop


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

lowryder666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to get a new 200w 6500k cfl and am having second thoughts about ordering from a from hydro store online.
> 
> ...


hello hello hello, whats going on here then? yes we use all those tactics to catch you....................................................id avoid using local shop.someone you know might see you.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

Guys if your interested im using a soil i bought from homebase which is ph 5-6 plants seem to love it. can take pics of compost packet if anyone wants.


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry m8 but that just weed paranoia, if that happend at hydro shops online or not how long do you think they would stay in business???
> 
> ex partners, ex friends etc bust more grows than any flir cams or police surrvalence on hydro shops imo.


Actually that's a very good point m8 about the firms not staying in business so I guess I could rule out 2 & 3.

Also somebody made a good point about not using local shops. I think a failsafe strategy would be to a shop not in your area. Park a mile or two away. Get the bike out the boot, cycle to the store, buy the light using cash, bike back to the car (Jason Bourne style!). Sorted! Yep never tell anyone about the grow - always the golden rule.

Yep... that's what I'll do


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> thats settled it then back to soil we go, any reccommendations? potting soil? with or without peat/compost/bark etc


bog standard potting soil from any gardening shop for ur seedlings( avoid b n q own brand, fungus gnat city) and then into miracle grow, 2 x 50 litre for a tenner,and its got built in nutes so don feed the fuckers for the first 3 weeks and then go slow on the nutes( i like bio bizz stuff, fuckin idiot proof(which i most assuredly require)), ive used the same method for around 6 grows and it never fails....i fail often coz im a fuckin crackpot lazy drunk....but i can grow fuckin good weed....when im sober.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

dura sorry man u know more than me i knows this but fuck me mircale grow man that is gnat city id avoid that shit like the plague.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I think you water is pish m8. That could b the prob with your seeds. I use 7ml per litre. Mind ive got good water up here


Yeh everytime I've been upto scotland the water is so soft it barely even washes soap off your hands! haha. That'll be why you can go so high with the nutes.

Online shopping is more secure than walking into a shop. All shops online (apart from the scamming) have to have secure shopping, which means they can't share their info with anyone. The police would need a warrant to get those kind of details and they would need substantial evidence to get them a warrant. Honestly mate, you'll be find ordering a couple CFLs online lol.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2011)

never had any problems with fungus gnats at all mate apart from that b n q potting stuff, and that only happened the once, prior to that i'd always used it....also meant to say 25 % perlit into the mix.....ive tried other soils but i really do like mg.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Yeh everytime I've been upto scotland the water is so soft it barely even washes soap off your hands! haha. That'll be why you can go so high with the nutes.
> 
> Online shopping is more secure than walking into a shop. All shops online (apart from the scamming) have to have secure shopping, which means they can't share their info with anyone. The police would need a warrant to get those kind of details and they would need substantial evidence to get them a warrant. Honestly mate, you'll be find ordering a couple CFLs online lol.


You calling us lot dirty bastards. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-la-nina/prod_1231.html
> 
> mr nice mango haze, anybody smoked or grown this? got the super lemon haze want to add another daytime fruity flavour.


ive literally just put one into coco yesterday the other is lookin a little further behind but has cracked maybe in tomorrow. looks like a banger eh. sativa's are the new black man.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive literally just put one into coco yesterday the other is lookin a little further behind but has cracked maybe in tomorrow. looks like a banger eh. sativa's are the new black man.


defo a banger don, i been looking at her a while gonna split a pack of 18 with a friend and then just swap the best pheno we each get, ive only just discovered the sativa high and want some more of that oh yes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

kool idea keep me in the loop i only got 2 beans


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 1533758View attachment 1533757View attachment 1533756





My baby girls, 2 days ago


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> never had any problems with fungus gnats at all mate apart from that b n q potting stuff, and that only happened the once, prior to that i'd always used it....also meant to say 25 % perlit into the mix.....ive tried other soils but i really do like mg.


used to work at bnq always wierd shit crawling out the cheap composts lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

I had bright orange mushrooms out of morrisons cheap stuff


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

what u guys using to upload ur pictures ?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats the soil ive been using and its working wonders sorry only got a camera phone so tried to get best focus i could so u can read details 

grr cant get the fucking pics to show never had prob before >.<


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Thats the soil ive been using and its working wonders sorry only got a camera phone so tried to get best focus i could so u can read details



Your camera fone must be pure shite, coz I can't see nothing. lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

> fixed the links


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2011)

my mates use westlands regularly, they pull decent results with it but tbh no real difference in yeilds than mg although they do use more veg nutes than me but i dont think its that particular westlands line, i think its just the basic stuff.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 5, 2011)

Shot in the dark.. The cheese up close - 90ltr dwc..

View attachment 1534118View attachment 1534119View attachment 1534120


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Your camera fone must be pure shite, coz I can't see nothing. lol


whos the avi, that freddy mercury...............


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://fanchants.com/football-songs/tottenham_hotspur-chants/oh-when-the-spurs-go/

come-on las need a little backing up here bro lmao

fuck it! come-on the yids!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah come on the yids................what we on about cricket? whos the yids?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

fuck off del lol

that just turned into a FUCK off since we went 2-0 down lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whos the avi, that freddy mercury...............


Did it make u giggle


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Did it make u giggle


you bet mate and your right they do look the same lol............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck off del lol
> 
> that just turned into a FUCK off since we went 2-0 down lol


i can never pick a winner mate, always back the opposite of me......now im fuccking off , i mean FUCKING off lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you guys reckon Don speaks like Jimmy


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

why ay............


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone else watching this thing on ITV called smugglers. 60kg of soapbar just got nicked, gutted. Some old guy got caught with 5.5 kg of charlie, its for your own good dura!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

fuck me theres still soap ....hardly worth smuggling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha aye I do ya kna


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Watching the same thing. Sambo should too. Lol. Customs guy said a k of soapbar goes for 2.5k in the uk. Wonder if he wants to buy any weed. 900 an oz. Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Watching the same thing. Sambo should too. Lol. Customs guy said a k of soapbar goes for 2.5k in the uk. Wonder if he wants to buy any weed. 900 an oz. Lol


900 an oz sounds like abit of me lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Anyone else watching this thing on ITV called smugglers. 60kg of soapbar just got nicked, gutted. Some old guy got caught with 5.5 kg of charlie, its for your own good dura!


anyone watching 90210.......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck em m8 if they mug enough to buy it il sell it lol
> 
> last time i brought a k of soap was bout 5yrs ago n even then it was going for 800 in london.


best i got back then was about 175 a bar.........plastic was just so expensive back then.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2011)

gaun the rangers , top of the league....get it up ye ya celtic soapdodgers!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Some serious blisters on the thumb and forefinger


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

that's a lot of fucking cancer! can't talk though, just came in from a fag lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that's a lot of fucking cancer! can't talk though, just came in from a fag lol


Ive just came on a fag. Does that count. Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

i fucking hate the comeing in from a fag malarky although i have to do it most of the time also, but just love going to me own gaff and smoking in the warm and peace lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that's a lot of fucking cancer! can't talk though, just came in from a fag lol


can honestly say i never miss smoking.................... not even after sex.............however that may be cause my mrs nver gives me it.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i fucking hate the comeing in from a fag malarky although i have to do it most of the time also, but just love going to me own gaff and smoking in the warm and peace lol


Most of the time......when u r sober and cant be bothered with the shit that comes with it. Ie woman. Different story when your pissed. Giving it i dont give a fuck attitude.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

i expect you all had to go and have another fag now after talking about them..................dirty dirty


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

im such a cheapo i really need to invest in some smoking products but jus find it hard spending £££ on the stuff im getting there tho gone from the 1st pic to the 3rd lol all still free tho lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2011)

that 1st one looks like a crack pipe, not that i'd know what one looked like of course lmao 

soz missed ur post earlier but theres no point in posting the yid song now is there  lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> that 1st one looks like a crack pipe, not that i'd know what one looked like of course lmao
> 
> soz missed ur post earlier but theres no point in posting the yid song now is there  lol


yeah i dunno what the 1st pipe was spose to really be used for either lol was a long time ago and the method defo works with green, started making them when i was stuck working in a portacabin for 12hrs a day with only a toilet roll,milk bottle top, sellatape and shitloads of green of course lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

lmao sambo, they are the most ghetto ass smoking gadgets Ive ever seen! Been time since Ive crafted myself a little can pipe.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao sambo, they are the most ghetto ass smoking gadgets Ive ever seen! Been time since Ive crafted myself a little can pipe.


yeah i no m8 i keep looking at the 1st pic and finking fuck bro your 29 lol not 13 lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know why but that first picture reminds me of these creations. Is that just a bog roll tube with a bit of tin foil? hahahahah


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 5, 2011)

wow you crazy ,,, or ya mate is .. hes got that psychosis going on there..


----------



## Griffta (Apr 5, 2011)

That smugglers was a bit disapointing, thought it was gonna be really good. I wouldnt have guessed that UK is europes top consumer of cocaine (well we HAVE got dura on our side!) & I cant believe all they seem to smuggle in is truck loads of poobar - haven't seen that shite for years.
Watched the tottenham game,, unlucky lads. all I'll say is that freak show crouch let you down tonight but fuck me, what a player you got in gareth bale. Lad looks fuckin class.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I don't know why but that first picture reminds me of these creations. Is that just a bog roll tube with a bit of tin foil? hahahahah


ive seen that b4 wow fucking funny tho still.

yeah was just a toilet roll with a hole in, tin foil gauze over the hole will usually upgrade lol and selatape the gauze on to make it more airtight then put the palm of ya hand covering 1 end and other end to ya mouth free hand to light her up and your good to go lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

haha laughed my arse off at that.

off to buy soil today and also ordering some bio-bizz nutes(tri-pack of grow/bloom/topmax) and then when ive got the soil am gonna go a bit mad potting up the seeds i was kindly sent that arrived today (thanks again SM) so will chuck some pics up later.

also chopped the big buddha cheese and armageddon skunk last night as there beyond saving, bit of percy when its dried if nothing else


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Need Pukka, you about m8. Does anyone know anything bout electrics. Think Ive got too much power going through. When I plugged my other 600 in last night there was a blue flash. Bit para now. When I got up this morning the trip switch had went for my normal lights. Help anyone


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

divide you wattage by your voltage to get the ampage, if ampage is over 15A on a normal ring main stuff will blow
for instance if all you fans and lights add up to 2000W and UK power is 240V so 2000/ 240= 8.3 amps
wattage
-------- =ampage
voltage


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Need Pukka, you about m8. Does anyone know anything bout electrics. Think Ive got too much power going through. When I plugged my other 600 in last night there was a blue flash. Bit para now. When I got up this morning the trip switch had went for my normal lights. Help anyone


dunno much bout electrics but have run 1400 of hps with fans etc ina tiny flat for a while never no probs, also seen 2000hps with all the trimmings run ina small 1bed house never no probs?

maybe its something with the ballast or the electrics in general at ya house?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Well Ive got 2 600w, air mover, 2 pumps and thats it at the moment, so Im well within the range. Fuck knows


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Who gives a fuck. Im going to have at least a kilo of nice weed. Nice £5k in the back hip


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

have you tired just switching fuse box back on and see if it stays on?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> have you tired just switching fuse box back on and see if it stays on?


Its all good now m8. Just don't want to kill the new neighbours. They must already think I'm a bit strange coz I only show up every 3 days or so. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

what was it in the end?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> what was it in the end?


you have lost me??? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

what was the problem with your electrics in the end?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> what was the problem with your electrics in the end?


Dunno m8. When I went up this morning, the lights in the house were not working, everything else was though. I just switched the trip switch back on and everything seems fine. Ive got them maxibright ballasts(the plastic ones) Im going to aquire a few bricks to put them on. There is a building site just round the corner from work. Mmmmmm..... lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dunno m8. When I went up this morning, the lights in the house were not working, everything else was though. I just switched the trip switch back on and everything seems fine. Ive got them maxibright ballasts(the plastic ones) Im going to aquire a few bricks to put them on. There is a building site just round the corner from work. Mmmmmm..... lol


Que dons picture, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Que dons picture, lol.


I know, I seen that. Fucking scary


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

haha youve all seen the horror. 1 in a 1000 chance the bloke at the factory told me  im a gambline man but when the odds are your house could burn down....

him telling me the plastic would never burst into flames wasnt really a consolation. im damn sure molten plastic on carpet would.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha youve all seen the horror. 1 in a 1000 chance the bloke at the factory told me  im a gambline man but when the odds are your house could burn down....
> 
> him telling me the plastic would never burst into flames wasnt really a consolation. im damn sure molten plastic on carpet would.


Thats made me feel a little better Don. Im gonae put them on a few bricks anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

aye deffo a good plan man. getting a digi is a better one


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2011)

hope every ones wells today, im around 12 days totally clean(apart from doc prescribed valium) and i feel fuckin fantastic.....cant wait till i get my next grow started, just waitin in sum cash to get seeds and new bulbs and shit, wee bit nervous coz my bust was so recent but as i'm not doin ANYTHING at my own house it should be ok....if i actually manae tae stay sober thru this one im gonna give a real full on journal a go, hoping to do 2 separate grows, one dwc with 4 plants under a 600hps and the other 8 or 9 in soil under a 600 and 400 hps....need to get a new extractor though......fuckin only thing i really wish the filth hadn't taken as ive spares of everything else.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

This way one of the branches from my Nevs


----------



## del66666 (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know, I seen that. Fucking scary


thats why i went digi.............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1535645
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck me mate is that a birthmark on your face................


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuck me mate is that a birthmark on your face................


Nope its black card. New look up here in Scotland. Think it comes from the arab culture


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1535645
> 
> This way one of the branches from my Nevs


Nice mate, didn't you get a lb from them two nevs? 

After this grow you will have plenty of £££ so you can get yourself some lumateks. more efficient as well so should help with your leccy bill. 


Replace "ozzy" with "dura"
[video=youtube;DBIg6FcSjy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBIg6FcSjy4[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

16oz m8. Is that a lb. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

It is indeed. Just put a £5 bet on my girlfriends birthday and it came up. THATS why you get into a relationship!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

ive been looking for a new 600 hps recently and all the ones ive found on ebay have been the ones with the black plastic cases, not having one in my house after i saw dels pic im telling you, jus have to keep on looking lol.

Went and got some soil today(same westland one ontheball posted pics of) so going to get a load of seeds potted up today, and also bought some herbs, spring onions n shit for my windowsills an a sunflower for baby lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ive been looking for a new 600 hps recently and all the ones ive found on ebay have been the ones with the black plastic cases, not having one in my house after i saw dels pic im telling you, jus have to keep on looking lol.
> 
> Went and got some soil today(same westland one ontheball posted pics of) so going to get a load of seeds potted up today, and also bought some herbs, spring onions n shit for my windowsills an a sunflower for baby lol


My casing isny black, its blue. Prob will be black when it goes on fire though. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My casing isny black, its blue. Prob will be black when it goes on fire though. lol


they may be blue but look closer to black in a lot of photos, i thought there were 2 different colours to start with lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone any experience with either of these strains as i have just received them from attitude and starting them tonight. will be regularly updating my grow journal and pics. wondering how others have found these for growing and smoking?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ufo-1-buddha-seeds-quasar-feminized/prod_3279.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-g13-labs-blueberry-gum-feminized/prod_2795.html
link to my grow in signature.
sub, +rep, etc


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=600w+digital+ballast&_sacat=See-All-Categories

there you go sae, that'll get rid of the plastic ones lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=600w+digital+ballast&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> there you go sae, that'll get rid of the plastic ones lol.


all very nice but out my price range atm, got about £70 to get a light,ballast,reflector n bulb, lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

Your plants are nearing the end aren't they? Get em chopped and sell a q?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was on holiday in spain last week and i saw a sign saying "English speaking doctor" "what a good idea" i thought to myself, "we should have those in our country!"


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Your plants are nearing the end aren't they? Get em chopped and sell a q?


yeah but they got fucked up by a mate so not gonna be fuck all coming off em i dont reckon once its dry, also cant find anything on ebay thats either in my price range or that will post it to me,lot of ballastst are collection only coz of the weight an over 200 miles from me lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2011)

there's some cheaper kit ballasts here

Basement Lighting Hydroponics - Grow Lights

just make sure you get the ol' bricks out 



Saerimmner said:


> yeah but they got fucked up by a mate so not gonna be fuck all coming off em i dont reckon once its dry, also cant find anything on ebay thats either in my price range or that will post it to me,lot of ballastst are collection only coz of the weight an over 200 miles from me lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> there's some cheaper kit ballasts here
> 
> Basement Lighting Hydroponics - Grow Lights
> 
> just make sure you get the ol' bricks out


 
after seeing the pic of what happened to dels i wont have a plastic one lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2011)

well put 5 seeds into germ 1x dinafem blue hash, 1x fast nevilles,1xdinafem diesel, 1xfemale seeds grapefruit, 1xpyramid seeds tutankhamon into SOIL, feels good to be back in what i know


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2011)

computer says more money...



Saerimmner said:


> after seeing the pic of what happened to dels i wont have a plastic one lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> computer says more money...


yup, might have found a nice complete 600 for about £65-70 so lets see if i win it or not lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2011)

How much of a tit do i feel. Just went into the flat. Living room bulb has blown. Thats why the trip went.lol. sorry guys and thanks for the input


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How much of a tit do i feel. Just went into the flat. Living room bulb has blown. Thats why the trip went.lol. sorry guys and thanks for the input


well at least it wasnt anything serious in the end.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2011)

I know m8. Still feel like a tit.lol. Good to see your back in business m8. U can tell from your last few posts u r more confident and got the buzz back. Either that or your on the white. Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know m8. Still feel like a tit.lol. Good to see your back in business m8. U can tell from your last few posts u r more confident and got the buzz back. Either that or your on the white. Lol


yeah got a few seeds sent to me by a kind gent on here (thanks SM), went an bought some nice soil, the westland one ontheball posted a pic of, an better still managed to get 2 in wilkos for £2each instead of £3.40 each lol not much i know but when that discount magically appeared on the till screen( no advertised discount on this and even till assistant looked at it a bit odd when the price was so low) just made me smile and I knew going back to soil was the right choice.

All ive got left to do is another trip to wilkos to pick up perlite (10L bags £2-3) and wait for my nutes to arrive( bio-bizz 3pack from ebay)
and im all sorted, jus gotta wait for the bloody things to grow a bit so I can start taking some clones and testing out my new aero cloner lol

Oh and i imagine in a month or 2 will have issues keeping it cool up there, its 9am and my loft is already up into the 60`s


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2011)

You know you watch too much porn when you think having a towel on the couch is fashionable.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2011)

My girlfriend left me because I'm "too kinky." 

I nearly spat her piss out when she told me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

whats the definition of indefinetely?

Well when your balls start banging against her arse you know you are in definetely


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone know where i can buy a cheap clip on fan?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2011)

have always used peat pellets for clones and rr cubes for seeds but yday only had the rr cubes so took some clones and wacked them in the cubes few hours later hada look and all where flopped to 1 side? got the right hump cause i knew i shoulda just gone to the shops for peat pellets and was about to throw them all away lol but couldnt be arsed so thought id leave em till the morning get some peat pellets and try transfer them from the rr cubes.

but when i went and had a look this morning all are upright now and looking fine, is this normal for the rr cubes cause it dont happen when i use peat pellets?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone know where i can buy a cheap clip on fan?


fucking hell bro you must be skinter than me always looking for the cheapest option lol

they are a tenner in my local hydro shop, prob get em a 5er on ebay tho.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=1340

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/CONF




Saerimmner said:


> Anyone know where i can buy a cheap clip on fan?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone know where i can buy a cheap clip on fan?


EBAY 
lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2011)

finished the 3rd season of breaking bad last was defo the best out the 3 lookinh forward to season 4 in july, startd on that spartacus blood n sand thought it was gash proper shite all them silly blood splashes and shitty acting, finding that Oz a lil bit boring but gonna give it a go only on season 1 episode 4.

that boadwalk empire next up me finks.

oh yeah and i watched that new film limitless, highly recommend it top top film bout a new drug.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking hell bro you must be skinter than me always looking for the cheapest option lol
> 
> try on benefits with 3k of debt an a new baby kinda skint, thats why i need to get a decent size grow going so i can afford to live/pay off some debts


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> sambo020482 said:
> 
> 
> > fucking hell bro you must be skinter than me always looking for the cheapest option lol
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> Saerimmner said:
> 
> 
> > once ya get the 1st chopped your be alrite m8, just getting that 1st 1 out the way.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

is everyone else on here growing to get out of debt? ive cleared a fuckin fortune back to the bank n cards.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is everyone else on here growing to get out of debt? ive cleared a fuckin fortune back to the bank n cards.


same here don got out of ALOT of debt last year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

aye i was in debt up to me ears. wished i was a bit taller too  subject change. pr0n ?!
View attachment 1537453View attachment 1537454


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 7, 2011)

lovely bit of bud porn m8, stems looking abit weak tho get some fans on em lolol

i rarely use fans but thats just me being a lazy git.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 1537456likewise sambo i dont use them as its jut more leccy to pay eh!? ive got an 8 inch fan in there. believe me theres enough air movement going on haha. besides i dont have room for one in the veg cupboard either


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is everyone else on here growing to get out of debt? ive cleared a fuckin fortune back to the bank n cards.


well trying but not succeeding lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

aye im just about there still a few K to go but from what i started at im doing good. ill not know myself when its cleared. gopnna have a big fuckin celebration i tell ya.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 7, 2011)

fuck em just dont pay em.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

done my years of running from debt. some forget other will fuck you over when you try and get a mortgage. im slowly rebuilding my credit rating. but its a nightmare i tried to get a balance transfer to a new card. the wife says have you missed any payments in the last year i said aye just the one and paid it next day it was genuinely a bank error that i mised it. they wouldnt even fill in the application for me said it was pointless.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> done my years of running from debt. some forget other will fuck you over when you try and get a mortgage. im slowly rebuilding my credit rating. but its a nightmare i tried to get a balance transfer to a new card. the wife says have you missed any payments in the last year i said aye just the one and paid it next day it was genuinely a bank error that i mised it. they wouldnt even fill in the application for me said it was pointless.


dats fair enough......................im not looking for credit or bank account not that id get it ,was in debt, didnt ever pay and havent had credit in 20 years and dont miss it............mind you i live in a tent.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im just about there still a few K to go but from what i started at im doing good. ill not know myself when its cleared. gopnna have a big fuckin celebration i tell ya.


yeah 1st thing im doing when my debts paid off an ive got some money is getting passports an then trip to the dam since I havent been yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

haha id live in a tent up a mountain given the choice. nee work nee internet me and my teepee and a hillside full of ganja. id miss the footy too much tho 

the real laugh is im getting out of debt so i can get into a fuckin bigger debt with a house?!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha id live in a tent up a mountain given the choice. nee work nee internet me and my teepee and a hillside full of ganja. id miss the footy too much tho
> 
> the real laugh is im getting out of debt so i can get into a fuckin bigger debt with a house?!


hehe know what ya mean bout the mountain, im hoping to buy a working woodland at some point, sell charcoal n firewood n grow huge plants on my own land lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah ive an uncle up in scotland who's got a good few acres of croft doubt you could grow outdoors there like haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2011)

quick question for yous, if somebody on a budget grow and getting to the stage where odour is a little problem can you get a growtent and a out take fan with filter and only use passive intake without fan and still get a good air supply and odour control. better way off putting it can you have a tent and outtake fan without a intake fan just the whole and would the out take fan build enough force to pull air in through the passive gaps? without making tent collapsing on self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

aye its fine, thats how i have mine setup. get a decent sized fan and it'll be fine


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2011)

only wanna small tent enough for 4 large girls. wot kinda size fan would i need?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

5or6 inch should do you fine


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks man. anybody here no cheap places for tents and fans/filters. i no e bay but any desent sellers out there any off yous have used and wood recommend? rather not be getting from usa and paying shipping and anybody no any sellers who do combo offers. am proper skint but can dig deep to help out the ladys if need b.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

cheapest ive found for fans is www.fantronix.com youll have to wire it yourself tho. easy enough tho. if its just for a short use get a cheap tent but if your setting up for a perpetual grow i wouldnt cheap out on a tent. its a twat when the zip goes! id recommend bud boxes. secret jardin are shite


----------



## Airwave (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheapest ive found for fans is www.fantronix.com youll have to wire it yourself tho. easy enough tho. if its just for a short use get a cheap tent but if your setting up for a perpetual grow i wouldnt cheap out on a tent. its a twat when the zip goes! id recommend bud boxes. secret jardin are shite


Why do you think Secret Jardin are shite?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 7, 2011)

i've heard the SJ streets are shite - not DR though...



Airwave said:


> Why do you think Secret Jardin are shite?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

the zip went on mine after 6 months and the general quality of the tubes and supports arent as good as bud boxes just my 2 bob like. mine was the DR120


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 7, 2011)

its cos you rough and tough don 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> the zip went on mine after 6 months and the general quality of the tubes and supports arent as good as bud boxes just my 2 bob like. mine was the DR120


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

lmao aye that'll be reet. its cos i go in when im pissed an start fucking about with the girls. high stress training usually. ill go in the next day and wonder why ive bent the top 2 ft of plant over at a right angle.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the zip went on mine after 6 months and the general quality of the tubes and supports arent as good as bud boxes just my 2 bob like. mine was the DR120


I have the DR-60, DR-90 Twin and the DR-300. Havn't used the 300 yet but I've been using the other two for a while now and never had any problems. Maybe you just got a faulty one.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2011)

A mortgage isny really bout your credit rating at the moment. Its about how much you can put down. You got 30% of the mortgage, Ill get you one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I have the DR-60, DR-90 Twin and the DR-300. Havn't used the 300 yet but I've been using the other two for a while now and never had any problems. Maybe you just got a faulty one.


 yeah that would be my luck. 


supersillybilly said:


> A mortgage isny really bout your credit rating at the moment. Its about how much you can put down. You got 30% of the mortgage, Ill get you one


hahaha is that how much they want these days!?!? shit. i thought it would be bout 10-15% tops. oh well guess ill need another tent.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> have always used peat pellets for clones and rr cubes for seeds but yday only had the rr cubes so took some clones and wacked them in the cubes few hours later hada look and all where flopped to 1 side? got the right hump cause i knew i shoulda just gone to the shops for peat pellets and was about to throw them all away lol but couldnt be arsed so thought id leave em till the morning get some peat pellets and try transfer them from the rr cubes.
> 
> but when i went and had a look this morning all are upright now and looking fine, is this normal for the rr cubes cause it dont happen when i use peat pellets?


remember me saying that them lemon clones did that? all but one survived and i probs could of brought it back just didnt want a week clone in the batch i was preparing


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2011)

If your a 1st time buyer I can get you a 95% but u need a good credit file. If you have 30% deposit, Ill get you a mortgage regardless of your credit file


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

well im trying to rebuild my credit and i wont have the deposit for about another year. by which time the market will have picked up and ill likely need another 5k on top haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2011)

You know who to come to. Rules can be bent. lol.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If your a 1st time buyer I can get you a 95% but u need a good credit file. If you have 30% deposit, Ill get you a mortgage regardless of your credit file


But when you go for a mortgage, even if you have whatever deposit they're after, they still want to make sure that you can pay off the rest. So they want proof of employment, bank statement, incomings, outgoings, etc. I can't provide any of that.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2011)

hello again any off you lot organic growers? i ask as i have rabbits and hear there turd is ment to b good for vegging with the high N count. do you know if you can make a fert outta it as a liquid feed for the plants and any recipe? dont fancy mixing in soil is bit late for that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> But when you go for a mortgage, even if you have whatever deposit they're after, they still want to make sure that you can pay off the rest. So they want proof of employment, bank statement, incomings, outgoings, etc. I can't provide any of that.


I can, if you know what I mean. lol


----------



## Griffta (Apr 7, 2011)

billy = the cause of the global economic crash haha! mortgages to those that cant pay them off etc. saying that I'm sure 99% of this forum could find a few quid if needs be. 
I got my place last year & as a first time buyer I qualified for a govt scheme where they pick up 30% of my mortgage for 5 years (then I have to take it on). As far as I know, the scheme is still running.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i've heard the SJ streets are shite - not DR though...


really like my little dr60


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2011)

Griffta said:


> billy = the cause of the global economic crash haha! mortgages to those that cant pay them off etc. saying that I'm sure 99% of this forum could find a few quid if needs be.
> I got my place last year & as a first time buyer I qualified for a govt scheme where they pick up 30% of my mortgage for 5 years (then I have to take it on). As far as I know, the scheme is still running.


Well that and the lovely way fractional reserve banking works. SImply not enough money in existence to repayment+interest for all loans to be paid back short of printing money and causing huge inflation and well fail.

Bad billy!


----------



## Griffta (Apr 7, 2011)

I''m gonna have to put the girls in bigger pots soon. any recommended techniques? they're in little pots so I cant cut them open, if I turn them upside down will they slide out pretty easy or will I have to twat the bottom of the pot like a bottle of ketchup lol


----------



## Airwave (Apr 7, 2011)

Griffta said:


> I''m gonna have to put the girls in bigger pots soon. any recommended techniques? they're in little pots so I cant cut them open, if I turn them upside down will they slide out pretty easy or will I have to twat the bottom of the pot like a bottle of ketchup lol


Yes.

......


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 7, 2011)

water them first



Griffta said:


> I''m gonna have to put the girls in bigger pots soon. any recommended techniques? they're in little pots so I cant cut them open, if I turn them upside down will they slide out pretty easy or will I have to twat the bottom of the pot like a bottle of ketchup lol


----------



## GreenFinger1990 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^^^^ what he said


----------



## Griffta (Apr 7, 2011)

cheers peeps


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Rough. Another Thursday night shindig. Woke up to a tax BILL of £354.58 from 2001. Fucking 2 months ago they gave me a rebate. Been on hold for 25mins.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rough. Another Thursday night shindig. Woke up to a tax BILL of £354.58 from 2001. Fucking 2 months ago they gave me a rebate. Been on hold for 25mins.


yeah beause of the budget deficit an stuff IR/councils etc have been ordered to go back over all unpaid monies and try to reclaim as much as possible regardless of how long it has been owed, there trying to screw my dad in a similiar way for council tax on a flat he rented out in `99, even though it was empty and you dont pay council tax on empty properties


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Ive got to pay. No option. Bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2011)

I can see there being fucking rows today, set up a deal for a mate of mine to buy some NL in at £150 an oz coz hes buying shitloads, he gets it, rings me up an asks if i want any for £220 an oz


----------



## dura72 (Apr 8, 2011)

Griffta said:


> I''m gonna have to put the girls in bigger pots soon. any recommended techniques? they're in little pots so I cant cut them open, if I turn them upside down will they slide out pretty easy or will I have to twat the bottom of the pot like a bottle of ketchup lol


i know others have said water them fitsr but i never do that, just gently squeeze the pot all the way round till the dirt has loosened , turn it upside down carefully holding the top of the soil where it'll land on ur palm, the stalk should be poking thru between index and middle fingers and just gently tap the arse of the pot and it'll fall out. i feel if u make the soil wet it just turns to sludge and the shit stick s everywhere. btw have ur new pots all ready with a suitable sized hole dug in them, and bury rhe stalk a little bit, maybe half inch. then when they're all settled downand gently but firmly pushed into place water them, the roots will be encouraged to search the entire pot for water/food and this imo helps and speeds up the increase in root growth.just imo though.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 8, 2011)

just thought id top my plant ................thats much better


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just thought id top my plant ................thats much better


Male then m8. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah beause of the budget deficit an stuff IR/councils etc have been ordered to go back over all unpaid monies and try to reclaim as much as possible regardless of how long it has been owed, there trying to screw my dad in a similiar way for council tax on a flat he rented out in `99, even though it was empty and you dont pay council tax on empty properties



aye the fuckers have a track back system that as asoon as it comes up to 5 years six months they put a trace on you if youve got outstanding form other addresses. fuckers got me for a 900 bar debt that was 6 years old. i moved out before they sent the bill and they never sent it to the new addresses i was paying tax at. i couldnt fuckin believe it. was paying over 200 bar a month in cuntcil tax.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> I can see there being fucking rows today, set up a deal for a mate of mine to buy some NL in at £150 an oz coz hes buying shitloads, he gets it, rings me up an asks if i want any for £220 an oz


sounds like a good m8 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sounds like a good m8 lol


 lo notmuch longer just txt him" make sure that NL lasts you as its the last time you will be able to pick up from anyone i know anymore cunt"


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Just got an oz of NL for 150. Guys sounds ok but had me on the phone for ages. It was like he had no friends


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

i just pulled down a boatload of gear. frost in april!View attachment 1539327View attachment 1539328View attachment 1539329View attachment 1539330


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2011)

our friday dose of porn hmmmmm looks pretty fucking tastey m8.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

View attachment 1539331

Ive got a long way to go. Boooooooorrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnggggggg!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> our friday dose of porn hmmmmm looks pretty fucking tastey m8.





supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1539331
> we do a round robin email at graft on a friday.... friday titties!!! titties and bud is there anything better?
> this weeks...
> 
> ...


 wont be long man, ne good wishing your life away waiting for dope.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally got a 600W on the way, just won it on ebay, panic over for the mo lol lovely bit of bud porn there btw


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2011)

that AK looks nice an compact  and far too healthy for a finnished plant, yer gettin a bit good at this game.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

My head won't fit through the door shortly! Ta. Should be Alreet at it after 3 year tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2011)

My contribution to Friday.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2011)

seeing as it friday lol

my critical mass grown n definatly dried or rather not dried by some1 else, im just passing some on, its very dry in my area at the mo.

what people up 2 tonight then? any1 got ne fun plans for the wkend? babysitting for me lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2011)

My hash dried out nie and lovely, and for once i have malleable hash . My friday night will be a quiet one as usual, few good smokes a couple of beers and get myself to bed


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2011)

that hash looks fucking lovely ttt how dus it smoke?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2011)

like a cigarette that get's you stoned. I've not actually tried it on it's own, i've just been rolling a joint as normal and then chucking some in there for sure measure  need to buy a lighter so i can try some in my bong


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2011)

Dura deserves a round of applause. Well done.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dura deserves a round of applause. Well done.


He gets one from me, cheers for the quick guide to re-poting a few pages back Dura. Just done it & all seems to have gone ok


----------



## Griffta (Apr 8, 2011)

the shit I spend 35 a hen on, looks so shite compared to the shit you boys grow.
Yorkshire that looks amazing. TTT - I'm not into hash (smoked too much poobar when I was a teen) but that looks decent. I'd still be smoking that nice bud you got next to it first tho


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2011)

Griffta said:


> the shit I spend 35 a hen on, looks so shite compared to the shit you boys grow.
> Yorkshire that looks amazing. TTT - I'm not into hash (smoked too much poobar when I was a teen) but that looks decent. I'd still be smoking that nice bud you got next to it first tho


i'M THE SAME. i LOVE HASH, IT KNOCKS YOU FOR SIX AND WRAPS ITSELF AROUND YOUR SPINE, and smallllll, but i would take bud over hash any day. For a start unless i'm using glass then i end up using a lot more tobacco which is a nono, i've become a smoker but i'm not gonna push that further than i have to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

cracking hash ttt, nice bud too, sweet tooth or cheese?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2011)

cheers man  bud is cheese. hash is cheese, think the sweettooth is at the very back of the freezer still, not too sure


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2011)

Ever come across a music video that you absolutelt love but have no idea why? watch this, bit long but well worth the watch lol





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8&feature=share[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2011)

remember that convo everyone was having bout immigration the other day? well i saw this an couldnt help meself


----------



## lemonz (Apr 9, 2011)

it might be the stunning blonde thats half naked


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2011)

lemonz said:


> it might be the stunning blonde thats half naked


haha well my missus loves the gold funky robot in it lol, i dont think its even the bird y`know, jus nice to come across a decent music video thats just out for a laugh instead of the same shit that gets released week in week out.

So lads....what horses we putting our money on today for the Grand National then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 9, 2011)

V-Nec. 40-1. Outside chance as its a good jumper


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 9, 2011)

Also a horse called Dusty Carpet......its never been beat. Ok ill stop now


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2011)

Iwas going to go for CANT BUY TIME but looking at its form it hasnt won fuck all this year, gotta go pick a different one now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

well reminded id forgotten it was national day!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 9, 2011)

Don enjoy solving all ur problems tonite and remembering every story with annoying detail. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

no tales will be told, Law of the stag has been invoked. as for solving problems hahah not a chance im going to fuckin well forget them for a good while.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 9, 2011)

Full of e and white and u r telling me no stories will b told. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

hahah i was meaning afterward. yeash we'll shoot the shit no end these 2 are my best friends between us we could make a comedy series man honestly one lad has an unniofficial fan page on facebonk. drinks looks and acts like rab c nesbit, the other lads like james may loves wafflin bout fishing loves it but is absolutely hopeless at it, cracks us up. he's away fishin as i type this told him im having a bbq later. said id nip up morrison n get some sausages just in case he comes back empty handed.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 9, 2011)

redrum to win..........you all booked your street party for the wedding.....hurry up times running out...........


----------



## lemonz (Apr 9, 2011)

killyglen and thats rhythm are my two horses killyglen my tip for you lads


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2011)

we went for cant buy time, hello bud, comply or die n killyglen


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 9, 2011)

for the 6'' with built in speed and temp controls its 170 is the performance numbers for the 6'' ne good compared to others?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2011)

I got lots of sunburn just from eating lunch, cancer be damned, that makes me happy, go England!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 10, 2011)

another 4 seeds broke the surface today.

Also astrange thing happened with a plant that i cut down to 2" above the coco last week, i left the pot in the flower tent and now its started growing 2 new shoots from under the coco about 6" away from the remains of the main stem(pics later) anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2011)

this is day 4 with G13 Blueberry Gum it only broke soil yesterday morning.
what u all think so far?
and anyone ever grew this strain before?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 10, 2011)

i just seem to have shit all luck with seeds for some reason. I've wasted must be the last 10 in a row now. Just won't play ball.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Its funny how quiet this thread gets as soon as the sun comes out. Any one else got a healthy burn on?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Its funny how quiet this thread gets as soon as the sun comes out. Any one else got a healthy burn on?


has been a lovely wkend m8, im not a fan off the sun tho so no tan hear. i member being in thailand for my 18th birthday and me dad ''advising me'' to not use suncream on the 1st day in order to geta ''healthy burn on'' day 2 over there i looked like fucking freddy kruger with me face pealing etc lolol healthy burn lol fuck that give me winter ne day.

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ws-series-messias-illusion-ice-5mm---double-tree-perc-188.cfm?iProductID=5780 thinking off upgrading and getting this in 5wks no more ghetto smoking for me lol thought its a lot of bong for the money too? whatcha reckon?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 10, 2011)

serious seeds bubblegum highly recommend it takes a good cure to get the nice sweet flavour out but is a really strong smoke proper knockout stuff after a decent cure, really stinky too and i might add VERY easy too grow 3wk veg, 600hps, soil and it yields nicely.


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys hows everyone doing? I'm new to growing pretty much and thought I'd say hello to my uk brothers!

so er.... hello!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Serpent said:


> Hey guys hows everyone doing? I'm new to growing pretty much and thought I'd say hello to my uk brothers!
> 
> so er.... hello!


allo serpent you bots are sounding so real nowdays lol 

just joking well doing me best bit pissed and smoking bubblegum not really mixing too well feeling mongoed, whatcha growing/smoking nefing nice?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 10, 2011)

hahaha freddy kreuger. I got the worst burn of my life in miami when I was younger, fell asleep under the mid day sun for 3 hours and fuck me was I burnt, couldn't even walk cause it felt like my legs were gonna burst! I still say thats a worse pain than gettin my nipple pierced, serious pain!

lmao sambo, you go from one extreme to the other, from bog roll pipes to luxury £100 glass piece. If you're gonna get your use out of it then I say go for it mate, always good to treat yourself once in a while.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> serious seeds bubblegum highly recommend it takes a good cure to get the nice sweet flavour out but is a really strong smoke proper knockout stuff after a decent cure, really stinky too and i might add VERY easy too grow 3wk veg, 600hps, soil and it yields nicely.


I ordered Bubblegum a few weeks ago. I read that serious seeds has the best one but it's sativa dom, so I went with the one from THSeeds instead.


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, minus my own stupidity, I'd have about 3 healthy seedlings, but alas, went out on thursday night and fried 2 of them.

So down to only one week old seedling now and just put two more germinated seeds in cubes.

I'm planning on growing blue hash from Dinafem, but started out my grow with my free dinafem auto haze seeds, this is my first time actually growing.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I ordered Bubblegum a few weeks ago. I read that serious seeds has the best one but it's sativa dom, so I went with the one from THSeeds instead.


im not growing it m8 but see and smoke a fair bit of it grown by some1 would defo say he has a indica pheno from the buzz, growth/shape of the plant and finish time. Its a very strong smoke very powerfull but if i was looking for a true as poss flavour of bubblegum it wouldnt be serious so hopefully u find it in TH? Im always looking at there SAGE defo gonna get some soon.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Serpent said:


> Well, minus my own stupidity, I'd have about 3 healthy seedlings, but alas, went out on thursday night and fried 2 of them.
> 
> So down to only one week old seedling now and just put two more germinated seeds in cubes.
> 
> I'm planning on growing blue hash from Dinafem, but started out my grow with my free dinafem auto haze seeds, this is my first time actually growing.


gotta start somewhere, frying ya seedlings is never a good idea tho lol especially the bloody price of some seeds.

you read some good things bout dinafem ive never tried em tho.


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> gotta start somewhere, frying ya seedlings is never a good idea tho lol especially the bloody price of some seeds.
> 
> you read some good things bout dinafem ive never tried em tho.


I got a really good deal from attitude on them, bought 5 blue hash seeds and got another BH free, a blue widow and 6 auto hazes. So was really chuffed with that deal, think it's still on.

So hopefully, just hopefully this first grow works well enough then I'll do my blue hash and blue widow seeds. Only ever gonna be doing like two plants at a time, for nothing but personal use 

Price of weed these days is ridiculous for decent stuff


----------



## spug25lfc (Apr 10, 2011)

any u guys smoked armeggedon weed got ten plants comin down soon wanted to know wat irs like


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahaha freddy kreuger. I got the worst burn of my life in miami when I was younger, fell asleep under the mid day sun for 3 hours and fuck me was I burnt, couldn't even walk cause it felt like my legs were gonna burst! I still say thats a worse pain than gettin my nipple pierced, serious pain!
> 
> lmao sambo, you go from one extreme to the other, from bog roll pipes to luxury £100 glass piece. If you're gonna get your use out of it then I say go for it mate, always good to treat yourself once in a while.


sunburn HURTS!!!! lol

yeah ive been looking at that bong for a while, really like a ice bong and that seems like a top bong for the price.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im not growing it m8 but see and smoke a fair bit of it grown by some1 would defo say he has a indica pheno from the buzz, growth/shape of the plant and finish time. Its a very strong smoke very powerfull but if i was looking for a true as poss flavour of bubblegum it wouldnt be serious so hopefully u find it in TH? Im always looking at there SAGE defo gonna get some soon.




ya never know, the fairy might send you some soon if your lucky


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2011)

spug25lfc said:


> any u guys smoked armeggedon weed got ten plants comin down soon wanted to know wat irs like


if its the homegrown fantaseeds armageddon.....
me.........out of a 10 pack got 6 males 4 hermies
my friend 1.................4 male 5 hermi 1 fem
other mate of mine.......... germed 2x10pack 12 males 4 hermi 2 fem

edit: out of the ones that were fem the smoke was about a 7/10, not a company that will be seeing any of my money again


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

View attachment 1544213View attachment 1544212View attachment 1544211



Day 16 from seed with the AK48's.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

looking real good there billy, im expecting great things from you..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking real good there billy, im expecting great things from you..............


Nothing like pressure. lol. U see the one thats doing shite. Do you think I should pull or grow it out?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

if i needeed the space id kill it but as you dont might as well leave, might be a killer smoke mate...


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2011)

looking good there billy.

might have found a job at long last an it means a move up the country but hey ho all to the good lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> looking good there billy.
> 
> might have found a job at long last an it means a move up the country but hey ho all to the good lol


congrats mate, hard to find these days..


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if i needeed the space id kill it but as you dont might as well leave, might be a killer smoke mate...


I leave it alone then. Runt of the litter so to speak. Everyone have a good weekend. I went golfing and got a nice colour about me. (Helps with the birthmark Del. lol)


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> congrats mate, hard to find these days..


yeah innit just, longest ive been out of work since i was 13, no guarantees im gonna get the job but if i do im fucking laughing.
an so im not being all cryptic n shit...... basically its my dream job, forestry worker up in herefordshire, chopping down trees and making em into fences n stuff and learning how to manage a woodland


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah innit just, longest ive been out of work since i was 13, no guarantees im gonna get the job but if i do im fucking laughing.
> an so im not being all cryptic n shit...... basically its my dream job, forestry worker up in herefordshire, chopping down trees and making em into fences n stuff and learning how to manage a woodland


Sounds good mate.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah innit just, longest ive been out of work since i was 13, no guarantees im gonna get the job but if i do im fucking laughing.
> an so im not being all cryptic n shit...... basically its my dream job, forestry worker up in herefordshire, chopping down trees and making em into fences n stuff and learning how to manage a woodland


lived in herefordshire many moons ago.....nice part of ze country...........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I leave it alone then. Runt of the litter so to speak. Everyone have a good weekend. I went golfing and got a nice colour about me. (Helps with the birthmark Del. lol)


thought it still was the weekend..............yeah you would certainly be esy to recognise with that patch on yer face


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

it's Monday? oh shit .. should probably get to work..



del66666 said:


> thought it still was the weekend..............yeah you would certainly be esy to recognise with that patch on yer face


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

Just realised what I typed. Think I overdone the sun. Had a few doobies over the (dura)tion of the weekend. I don't really puff that much so it hit me pretty hard. Looking through the eyes of a stoner......different I tell ya. Certain things seem more of a gamble


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lived in herefordshire many moons ago.....nice part of ze country...........


around malvern im off to (hopefully)


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> around malvern im off to (hopefully)


maiver, got a spring there i think..........dont they bottle their water.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1544213View attachment 1544212View attachment 1544211
> Day 16 from seed with the AK48's.


 hey billy you going 12/12 from seed with these ? i just chopped an ak48, lush tropical smell to it, some sort of fruit but i couldnt put my finger on the name of it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> maiver, got a spring there i think..........dont they bottle their water.


yes mate and they have it running from fountains all round town for the public for free lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvern


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey billy you going 12/12 from seed with these ? i just chopped an ak48, lush tropical smell to it, some sort of fruit but i couldnt put my finger on the name of it.


Aye 12/12 from seed m8. Looking to pull about 2.5 per plant. 40oz is the marker Ive set myself. Got 2x600w over them so I should be ok. Did it yield ok Don?

PS - Was the smell like that peach in your avatar. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

hahah 40 oz eh, key out the door and a few to play with  mine didnt yeild well, just over an ounce but i didnt veg it too long and pollenated it, got a few hundred beans out of it, so i wasnt expecting it to put out good weight, last time i did 3 or 4 of the 48 and got 3.5 to just under 4. its a good yeilder normally.

lmao peachy hmmm no not really kind of papaya/mango ish


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah 40 oz eh, key out the door and a few to play with  mine didnt yeild well, just over an ounce but i didnt veg it too long and pollenated it, got a few hundred beans out of it, so i wasnt expecting it to put out good weight, last time i did 3 or 4 of the 48 and got 3.5 to just under 4. its a good yeilder normally.
> 
> lmao peachy hmmm no not really kind of papaya/mango ish


Bingo! 5K for the key. Thats what Im hoping for anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

man i think your a little off market value there billy. another bag of sand on top of that.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

was gonna say that's cheap as hell man



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i think your a little off market value there billy. another bag of sand on top of that.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 11, 2011)

here we go again price wars lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i think your a little off market value there billy. another bag of sand on top of that.


£140 an oz. Thought that wasn't too bad selling in bulk. Ive already agreed with the guy. No hassels, no need to chase money, just straight swap. Done deal


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> here we go again price wars lolol


Ill come down with it m8. Have the readies for 18th June. lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> £140 an oz. Thought that wasn't too bad selling in bulk. Ive already agreed with the guy. No hassels, no need to chase money, just straight swap. Done deal


bloke is getting a bargain, easy to sell 10s for 2k nowdays if its dry stinky weed.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> £140 an oz. Thought that wasn't too bad selling in bulk. Ive already agreed with the guy. No hassels, no need to chase money, just straight swap. Done deal


sounds reasonable.......no need for greed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2011)

im sitting for the 1st time in 6 months without a bit of smoke and no way of getting any till 2morro i forgot how shit this felt lol.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im sitting for the 1st time in 6 months without a bit of smoke and no way of getting any till 2morro i forgot how shit this felt lol.


ouch..........


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

its just started pissing down hard here :/


----------



## lemonz (Apr 11, 2011)

.............................. lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> its just started pissing down hard here :/


and its pissing down here...................oh no...wait........its not.......im in the shower....fuck now me spliffs got wet.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought it was raining the other night... turns out my dad was right when he said "son... never piss into the wind..."



del66666 said:


> and its pissing down here...................oh no...wait........its not.......im in the shower....fuck now me spliffs got wet.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I thought it was raining the other night... turns out my dad was right when he said "son... never piss into the wind..."


and i thought i could feel the hot glow from the sun warming my face...............as i lay in a drunken heap with my cheek pressed upon the steaming iron..........fuck knows im stoned.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

alternative uses for irons #22


del66666 said:


> and i thought i could feel the hot glow from the sun warming my face...............as i lay in a drunken heap with my cheek pressed upon the steaming iron..........fuck knows im stoned.


alternative uses for irons #23 toasted sandwiches


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

WIFE - washing ironing fucking etc....

I didn't buy a dishwasher... I married one..


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> WIFE - washing ironing fucking etc....
> 
> I didn't buy a dishwasher... I married one..


i am one.........


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

a dishwasher or a wife? both!?



del66666 said:


> i am one.........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> alternative uses for irons #22
> 
> alternative uses for irons #23 toasted sandwiches


an alternative use for an iron in this house would be to iron clothes.........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> a dishwasher or a wife? both!?


dishwasher, everyone else seems allergic


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2011)

anyone else think the world is a very boring place when your not stoned and have no weed???
I NEED A SMOKE


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

hahahah

ironing is the shittest my iron is a decorative piece for our laundry cupboard..



del66666 said:


> an alternative use for an iron in this house would be to iron clothes.........


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

you need a backup guy ... guy

and maybe to cut down a bit... lolz when was the last time you weren't high?



Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone else think the world is a very boring place when your not stoned and have no weed???
> I NEED A SMOKE


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you need a backup guy ... guy
> 
> and maybe to cut down a bit... lolz when was the last time you weren't high?


i got 3 back up guys im just skint till payday 2morro . i cant really remember the last time i wasnt high lol probs about 6 months ago maybe more. i smoke about 10 joints a day so not to bad.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone else think the world is a very boring place when your not stoned and have no weed???
> I NEED A SMOKE


i wouldnt say its a boring world but a smoke certainly improves on good or bad.......


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

i used to be the same.. now its about 2 a day...
sometimes go a few days to a week without even tokin' ... in fact last month I went 3 weeks without smoking... i'll tell you what puffin' that first joint after 3 weeks was like smoking for the first time again...
tolerance build up costs too much..



Garybhoy11 said:


> i got 3 back up guys im just skint till payday 2morro . i cant really remember the last time i wasnt high lol probs about 6 months ago maybe more. i smoke about 10 joints a day so not to bad.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2011)

Doesn't cost shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys hows the weekend been for ya's???..........I went stright to boozer from work friday in my scruffs, then back to guy next doors house for some bbq grub, day sesh saturday round town then back to mates for a house party, then fishin all day sunday then back to mine for a sunday roast.............all in all a fuckin good un lads  !!!!!!!!!!

p.s.........gunna be funny as fuck when i have the pot off my arm, gunna look like ive dipped it in a tin a white paint, got some right colour to me now!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds like a good'un! I got pissed and stoned friday night and found myself at a disused underground railway at 2am and then went and saw the folks on saturday for lunch and dinner and spent the whole afternoon baked on hash debating philosophy of life with me mam and playing some SSX Tricky with me brother. Sunday was spent a bit hungover clening and playing grandtheft auto with many many smoke breaks 

I just took a £3K pay cut so not much going out anywhere these days for me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey guys hows the weekend been for ya's???..........I went stright to boozer from work friday in my scruffs, then back to guy next doors house for some bbq grub, day sesh saturday round town then back to mates for a house party, then fishin all day sunday then back to mine for a sunday roast.............all in all a fuckin good un lads  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> p.s.........gunna be funny as fuck when i have the pot off my arm, gunna look like ive dipped it in a tin a white paint, got some right colour to me now!!!


sounds like the perfect weekend


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> sounds like a good'un! I got pissed and stoned friday night and found myself at a disused underground railway at 2am and then went and saw the folks on saturday for lunch and dinner and spent the whole afternoon baked on hash debating philosophy of life with me mam and playing some SSX Tricky with me brother. Sunday was spent a bit hungover clening and playing grandtheft auto with many many smoke breaks
> 
> I just took a £3K pay cut so not much going out anywhere these days for me.


Sounds like some1 had a good un to then!!!..............gutted about the pay cut though mate, thats gotta hurt 



Garybhoy11 said:


> sounds like the perfect weekend


It was deff a good 1 mate just hope theres a shit load more like it this summer!!!............or for a matter fact better!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2011)

Nah, just means i won't pay all my rent  i don't really live on much money, £40 a week is all i spend unless i feel like sticking a tenner of petrol in the car.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, just means i won't pay all my rent  i don't really live on much money, £40 a week is all i spend unless i feel like sticking a tenner of petrol in the car.


a tenner , you dont go far then


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2011)

One drive a week, about 70 miles.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

maybe.. if you don't pay for leccy... and your time and effort is worth nothing...



tip top toker said:


> Doesn't cost shit


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2011)

LEccy costs bugger all and i just consider it all as part of housing expenses, i mean it's a form of central heating at the end of the day  and no, i cannot consider the 10 minutes a week tending my plants as being worth value in either time or effort  It's the easy life for meeeee


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilla Kush - 5 weeks into flowering, topped 4 four main colas


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

kana said:


> Vanilla Kush - 5 weeks into flowering, topped 4 four main colas
> 
> View attachment 1545167


ive never cut the main cola off and flowered, does it increase weight? will each of those weigh the same as the proper cola.....


----------



## kana (Apr 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ive never cut the main cola off and flowered, does it increase weight? will each of those weigh the same as the proper cola.....


this is my 1st time topping, apparently it is supposed to increase weight i learnt about it from Uncle Bens Topping Technique: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

kana said:


> this is my 1st time topping, apparently it is supposed to increase weight i learnt about it from Uncle Bens Topping Technique: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


surely it slows growth cause the plant takes time to recover and grow the new ( colas )? and wouldnt it be better to tie the tip of cola down to increase lower bud size without losing the cola? ......just interested, not knocking it.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

some strains love being topped some prefer one beast cola. topping is good but fimming is better if the plant likes multi colas. its harder to get fimming right but you end up with either 4 or 8 or somewhere inbetween if your me


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2011)

A girl on a bus said she would suck me off for £5. When she finished, she wiped her mouth and lit a fag. I thought, "What is the world coming to? I mean who sells cigarettes to a 12-year-old?"


----------



## kana (Apr 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> surely it slows growth cause the plant takes time to recover and grow the new ( colas )? and wouldnt it be better to tie the tip of cola down to increase lower bud size without losing the cola? ......just interested, not knocking it.........


i dont think it slowed the growth down, i got 4 on the go and from the looks of it the vanilla kush will be the second to finish, also i dnt kno it says each cola is supposed to pull apart as they gain weight to open the plant so the lower buds can get more light, im interested to see the turnout myself


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2011)

There has been a lot of controversy in Australia over the most recent National Surfing Championships winner. It was won by a Japanese family on a door.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2011)

I walked into a car dealer and said, "I need a 7 seater for the kids".

The bloke said, "I've got a great one here, how many kids do you have?"

I said, "None, yet!".

He said, "Is your partner expecting?"

I said, "No, I'm single, do the seats fold back?"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2011)

well thats me off to my alcohol councillor, this should make the cunt work for there money!!


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

guys, im sure most of you dont deal with these ammounts but,
what are your comments on half a kilo for 2100 and a kilo for 4k?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2011)

supersillybilly is dropping a key for 5k 



indecline said:


> guys, im sure most of you dont deal with these ammounts but,
> what are your comments on half a kilo for 2100 and a kilo for 4k?


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

5k was what i first thought thats like 142 an ounce. figured people wouldnt pay that much if there selling ounces on again at what 180. not much profit for a lot of risk for them.


oh and to all you uk growers.
i have what i consider a pretty special blue cheese in re-veg at the moment. 
blue cheese (BB) is supposed to be indica dom, but i got a stray goose. its almost 90 percent sativa. (iwould say)
hint of blue come harvest time. smells like berry and mint. awesome plant, i had to cut early because i grow indica and i have no space for her.
once i clone her from re-veg anyone want to take a couple of cutting from me.? just incase i lose her, and also so i can have someone grow it to end of flower i had no time, dont think ill find the pheno again. i got 2 ounce 4 weeks veg from seed. not bad for sativa. heres a pic from week 3 flower and then before harvest (too heavy to stand) oh and she had been supercropped countless times and also LST'd pre flower.








oh and heres one for your viewing pleasure.
my frist shot at hydro.
5 on the left 4 weeks veg from seed.
and 3 on the right (soil) exodus cheese 8 week sveg from clone.

what a difference aye. (no its not me in the photo before you all ask)




so yeah i would love to give my clones of the blue cheese to a good home for a test run to see if its worth keepin gor not. that is if i can get a bunch of decent clones from her in re-veg


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

and while im thorwing out photos here one of my faves, harvest from one of my serious seeds chronic. (which is awesome by the way, if you havnt grown it then get to it. can handle so much shit and always produces 2-3 ounces 4 weeks veg from seed. and never stretches either.


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

oh and on a side note, watch who you sell your product to. i got jacked for EVERYTHING not two weeks ago.
gutted.
do it on your terms or nto at all. and make sure you can trust them first. i made a mistake which wont happen again. stay safe guys.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Ponytails????? Behind every tail there is an arsehole and you are selling at 80's prices. lol Seriously though, my m8 done the blue cheese and only pulled about 2oz per plant, which is a bit shit for the commercial grower. Im selling keys for 5k and been told Im 1k under market value. Good luck with the reveg m8


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah i know, ive told him about the hair but hes had it like that since he was my age, so 5k a kilo and its all good? cheers havnt sold any at that lower price but was thinking about it.
not an areshole though, sorted actually. and most of my female friends dig it so must be doing something right lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2011)

eastern European bot..



supersillybilly said:


> Ponytails????? Behind every tail there is an arsehole and you are selling at 80's prices. lol Seriously though, my m8 done the blue cheese and only pulled about 2oz per plant, which is a bit shit for the commercial grower. Im selling keys for 5k and been told Im 1k under market value. Good luck with the reveg m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just fucking about m8. I would sell high especially if you got bumped last time. U not plotting a revenge?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> eastern European bot..


I want your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2011)

he'll be back



supersillybilly said:


> I want your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah its sorted, when i move though, he has got away with it for now, but i aint bringing a war to my door. its to easy for him to find me, he knows roughly where i live, so when i move hes losing a finger, or two.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking....how much did you lose. Im a nosey cunt.lol


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

a lot.  let my guard down got a blade to my neck. not fun. gotta be carefull, he knew EXACTLY how t oexexute it. not his first time im sure.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2011)

learning some of life's lessons... what doesn't kill you... gets murdered later..


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

indecline said:


> a lot.  let my guard down got a blade to my neck. not fun. gotta be carefull, he knew EXACTLY how t oexexute it. not his first time im sure.


Is he in with a serious mob?


----------



## indecline (Apr 13, 2011)

not sure, dont think so,i know he's moroccan and got nothing to lose, where as i have. so while he knows the area i live im letting it slide. 
but when im gone hes to stupid to track me down, where as i managed to get his address and his kids names from their school in about an hour lol.
was going to send him a little letter to let him know that i know where to find him but ill wait. he wont be waitng for it then either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

im damn sure id find someone if they took any of my fingers! you guys ever see the southpark where cartman buys pubes?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

What the fuck are you doing trusting a rockie? Had many dealings with them and never trusted any of them. They think we are scum. They are vain fuckers. I could prob describe him to a T. Built like a tank(prob steriods), always joking around and trying to be funny, pervs on all girls, flys off the handel at the littlest thing and shaved head. Goes by the name of Youseff by any chance. Damage the cunt


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im damn sure id find someone if they took any of my fingers! you guys ever see the southpark where cartman buys pubes?


Belter of an episode. Nearly as good as when he pretends his hand is Jennifer Lopez. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

misss henifaaaa lopeeeeezzzz i like tacoo's and burritoooos


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

http://widgets.mystart.com/data/widgets/youtube/html/youtubeplayer.php?callerid=&tbn=&videourl=http://youtube.com/v/dKV88nEMu50&feature&f=videos&app=youtube_gdata&rating=4.964286&view=56718&title=Chick v Walter - The Early Years

A Wed. Afternoon giggle for the current bun's (as one would say lol)
MUST SEE !!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> http://widgets.mystart.com/data/widgets/youtube/html/youtubeplayer.php?callerid=&tbn=&videourl=http://youtube.com/v/dKV88nEMu50&feature&f=videos&app=youtube_gdata&rating=4.964286&view=56718&title=Chick v Walter - The Early Years
> 
> A Wed. Afternoon giggle for the current bun's (as one would say lol)
> MUST SEE !!!


Being a DOB maself I really appriciated that. lol. "so your telling me, we had a bad night last night. Your having an even fucking worse time wae this interview". Comedy gold


----------



## lemonz (Apr 13, 2011)

...............lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys got another story for ya from work...........no i havent found some rich guys crop agian lol!!!............anyway i started a re-wire this mornin on some 4 floor terraced house in town been there a couple of hours when 1 of the labours said come look at this, the house bang opposite there was 2 asian guys clearin it out, theyd been rentin the place out and who ever it was had turned the place into a grow factory!!!! they was only chuckin 10L bottles of nutes in the fuckin skip....i was stright in after them (All the fans,filters and lights they kept for themselves...the bastards!) so now im the proud owner of.....10L of Advanced hydroponics of holland, Grow, Micro and Bloom.......10L of canna terra flores.......10L of biobizz topmax and about a 8L bottle of Atami bloom stimulater!!!!!!   ......i coulnt beleive my eyes lol
Heres some pics for ya's





The grow micro and bloom and the terra flores im gunna sell, its the topmax and bloom stimulator thats interestin me
So guys i was wonderin have any of you used these products before are they any good? heres some info on them

Topmax

TopMax is a 100% vegetable based organic bloom stimulator that encourages rapid cell division during flowering and increases the production of transport sugars in the fruit or flowers, resulting in a larger blossoms and fruits with enhanced flavours, oils and aromas. 

Bloom stimulator

For many plants the flowering period is the most important period in the cycle. This bloom stimulator will force the bloom at an early stage, which will start the flowering period earlier and ultimately make it last longer and more intensely. This bloom stimulator can be absorbed directly by the plant and it will contribute to an explosive flower production. The flowers are thick and compact, but retain their distinctive smell and taste. 

*Application:*
Add to the nutrient solution from the flowering period onwards. Can be used daily for the irrigation of the crop during the flowering period. 

*Also does any 1 no if they would be ok to use instead of canna boost???? and with the other canna nute line up????? Cheers!


*


----------



## del66666 (Apr 13, 2011)

nice one pukka.............its christmas.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 13, 2011)

bloody hell - good find!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice one pukka.............its christmas.


Fuck me del it surtingly is!!! ive just been checkin the prices out on these babys!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Best thing ive ever founs bro!!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

You lucky cunt. Do you lay golden eggs. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol no mate not yet, but with this luck im hopin i start to soon lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

So has any1 used these nutes????


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 13, 2011)

i been using the topmax with soil for a while now its a good nute pukka, and fink a ltr is £17-£18 so thats wortha fair amount what you found just the topmax.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i been using the topmax with soil for a while now its a good nute pukka, and fink a ltr is £17-£18 so thats wortha fair amount what you found just the topmax.


I no mate im buzzin!!, so is the topmax a boost like canna boost can you use with PK products sambo??


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I no mate im buzzin!!, so is the topmax a boost like canna boost can you use with PK products sambo??


im stoned pukka sorry whatcha mean PK products? what like pk13/14 if so yeah and yeah m8 its a booster, good stuff gets good reviews and ive got no complaints.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes mate PK13/14 cheers for that bro, im double buzzin i was thinkin about buyin the canna boost again  !


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah i got mine which are 4wks in 12/12 on pk13/14 and 4ml per ltr topmax with no probs.

should wack the rest you wont use on ebay or something you gotta few £££ worth there pukka.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool cheers sambo mate so did you start using from the start of 12/12??.......also does it raise ppms, ec much???.............will do bro the AHOH grow and micro have been opened the rest have still got the seal so will let them go to some lads i no and maybe the others if not defo the ebay  !!


----------



## rogerbazookatone (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys

I just started my lil home grow, but I'm a bit paranoid about the cops flyin in my area. I got just 1x 250w hps, but the amount of heat it generates makes me worried... Nobody knows about it, so thats not an issue... but when I hear those choppers flyin by, I kinda freak out... I live in a small 2 bedroom house, and got the tent in my bedroom. Temperature under the ceiling is about 3-4 degree higher in the other rooms and from what I kno those FLIR cameras are able to pick up a 1 degree difference with ease...

So the question I got is... should I be worried, or should I just roll one, relax and just wait for my babies to get ready?


----------



## Griffta (Apr 13, 2011)

Ey yo roger bazook - just chill the fuck out man.
mind you I went with led lights cos of that reason, now I just worry muthafuckas can see the purple glowing bedroom window.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Your fucked m8. A full 250w. Door is defo going in.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 13, 2011)

rogerbazookatone said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just started my lil home grow, but I'm a bit paranoid about the cops flyin in my area. I got just 1x 250w hps, but the amount of heat it generates makes me worried... Nobody knows about it, so thats not an issue... but when I hear those choppers flyin by, I kinda freak out... I live in a small 2 bedroom house, and got the tent in my bedroom. Temperature under the ceiling is about 3-4 degree higher in the other rooms and from what I kno those FLIR cameras are able to pick up a 1 degree difference with ease...
> 
> So the question I got is... should I be worried, or should I just roll one, relax and just wait for my babies to get ready?


geezer have you not at least ad a lil read of the site or the thread and seen people are growing alot more without worrys or probs, its just the paranoia getting the better of ya.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool cheers sambo mate so did you start using from the start of 12/12??.......also does it raise ppms, ec much???.............will do bro the AHOH grow and micro have been opened the rest have still got the seal so will let them go to some lads i no and maybe the others if not defo the ebay  !!


no puka mine was vegged for 4wks and had been flowering for 4wks before them levels of nutes, pk13/14 and 4ml per ltr of topmax would most prob burn straight from 12/12 start the topmax at 1ml per ltr and wouldnt bother with pk until wk 3/4.

dunno bout ppms or ec pukka i dont test.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 13, 2011)

Evening all, my new light arrived today and ive kinda got mixed feelings bout it, on one hand i though i was getting a mag ballast n it turns out its a brand new futuretech digital HPS/MH switchable but on the other hand its got a damn plastic case which i didnt want sfter seeing del`s pic of his when it went up,
Also has anyone ever had a futuretech ballast before? good/bad?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers sambo im cool with the pk i no when to use i was wonderin do you use the topmax from start of flower to the end? cos with the canna boost you can add from start to finish at full strength and not worry about burn it doesnt raise ec!....i dont check ec either mate thats why im checkin to be safe lol!!


----------



## rogerbazookatone (Apr 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> geezer have you not at least ad a lil read of the site or the thread and seen people are growing alot more without worrys or probs, its just the paranoia getting the better of ya.


i did... but those choppers man... i kinda feeeeel their presence and eyes focused on my babies....+ i said im gettin paranoid... idk idk maybe when i'll do my 2nd grow ill be more relaxed...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know who was more shocked?

My wife waking up as I shot my load on her face...

...Or me, who thought she was dead.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey guys got another story for ya from work...........no i havent found some rich guys crop agian lol!!!............anyway i started a re-wire this mornin on some 4 floor terraced house in town been there a couple of hours when 1 of the labours said come look at this, the house bang opposite there was 2 asian guys clearin it out, theyd been rentin the place out and who ever it was had turned the place into a grow factory!!!! they was only chuckin 10L bottles of nutes in the fuckin skip....i was stright in after them (All the fans,filters and lights they kept for themselves...the bastards!) so now im the proud owner of.....10L of Advanced hydroponics of holland, Grow, Micro and Bloom.......10L of canna terra flores.......10L of biobizz topmax and about a 8L bottle of Atami bloom stimulater!!!!!!   ......i coulnt beleive my eyes lol
> Heres some pics for ya's
> 
> View attachment 1548579View attachment 1548580View attachment 1548581View attachment 1548582View attachment 1548583View attachment 1548584
> ...


Nice find there .. I've used the atami bloom in my current grow and topmax if all my soil grows .Bloom Sim works with the bloom booster (so it says on the bottle) its the first run so i can really say how good or bad .Im going to try there whole package when my vitalink runs out. I've converted over to bloombastic instead of the Pk 13/14 ,my buds feel harder and look a lot frostier now plus i 've had 3 diff labelled bottle of pk so im not sure if they really know whens the correct time for it.
Store them well bro..


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers sambo im cool with the pk i no when to use i was wonderin do you use the topmax from start of flower to the end? cos with the canna boost you can add from start to finish at full strength and not worry about burn it doesnt raise ec!....i dont check ec either mate thats why im checkin to be safe lol!!


sorry pukka i was wrecked yday n trying me best to answer ya questions wasnt easy bro lol

ive only ever used bio-bizz nutes and soil so dont no much about the canna boost or how samey the topmax is but the topmax when using it with bio-bizz soil you use straight from the start of 12/12 at 1ml per ltr then it rise's to 4ml per ltr for the last 3wks well thats what bio-bizz advise anyway.

aint got a clue what it will do to ya ec levels cause never tested it or compared it to the canna, i like the bio-bizz but really need to stop being such a lazy twat and try some new stuff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2011)

U r wrecked most days sambo. Pot calling the kettle black.lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, my new light arrived today and ive kinda got mixed feelings bout it, on one hand i though i was getting a mag ballast n it turns out its a brand new futuretech digital HPS/MH switchable but on the other hand its got a damn plastic case which i didnt want sfter seeing del`s pic of his when it went up,
> Also has anyone ever had a futuretech ballast before? good/bad?


havent had 1 go up mate...........how come you didnt know what you were buying lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

fuckin find of the century pukka! shame they didnt leave the lights like but still a cracking find. lottory numbers this week?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

rogerbazookatone said:


> i did... but those choppers man... i kinda feeeeel their presence and eyes focused on my babies....+ i said im gettin paranoid... idk idk maybe when i'll do my 2nd grow ill be more relaxed...


yep tis our mission to catch mr big, and you are that man.............should get a premotion for this........


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> havent had 1 go up mate...........how come you didnt know what you were buying lol?


just because the picture showed a metal cased one, and the bumf of the advert didnt say it wasnt a metal cased one, picture looked brand new, and the advert said it had only been used for 6 weeks or so so i put 2+2 together and come out with 4.5 by the look of things lmao

either way though if its not something to worry bout ill just crack the fuck on an get it set up lol

Editforgot this bit) on another note tho, if it had of been a metal cased mag ballast then it wouldnt be MH/HPS switchable + digital that this one is so im thinking jus stop worrying,chill the fuck out, get it set up get shit moving lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just because the picture showed a metal cased one, and the bumf of the advert didnt say it wasnt a metal cased one, picture looked brand new, and the advert said it had only been used for 6 weeks or so so i put 2+2 together and come out with 4.5 by the look of things lmao
> 
> either way though if its not something to worry bout ill just crack the fuck on an get it set up lol
> 
> Editforgot this bit) on another note tho, if it had of been a metal cased mag ballast then it wouldnt be MH/HPS switchable + digital that this one is so im thinking jus stop worrying,chill the fuck out, get it set up get shit moving lol


sounds like ebay.............hope it all goes well for you mate...........


----------



## rogerbazookatone (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yep tis our mission to catch mr big, and you are that man.............should get a premotion for this........


catch mr big? me? nahh for some reason im not worried about anyone on this forum lol but i am bit paranoid about gettin caught... sry thats the way i am


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

rogerbazookatone said:


> catch mr big? me? nahh for some reason im not worried about anyone on this forum lol but i am bit paranoid about gettin caught... sry thats the way i am


none of us want to be caught mate but you cant live life in fear.....................either give up or say fuck it and charge ahead.............thay aint going to execute you for it........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

1st pic bubblebomb and grapefruit........2nd el nino, in coco, hesi feed, all 12-12 from seed...........


----------



## rogerbazookatone (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> none of us want to be caught mate but you cant live life in fear.....................either give up or say fuck it and charge ahead.............thay aint going to execute you for it........


well i aint planin to give up u kno... that is not im my nature... just a lil TOO cautious thats all


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2011)

Right the next cunt I find growing, I'm going kill them. Especially if they have a 250w light. They are the worst. lol


----------



## rogerbazookatone (Apr 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right the next cunt I find growing, I'm going kill them. Especially if they have a 250w light. They are the worst. lol


 i just feel the love all around me


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 14, 2011)

rogerbazookatone said:


> i just feel the love all around me


 its all good bro as i started out with a 250hps( heavy fucker it was ) and look at me now !! I hear you bout the chopps but there over me regular for the last 8mnnths its been worse, plus all the electric people plodding about you'll get use to it trust me . Always have a your exhuast on if your woried as the only thing that would blow your small op would be smell not heat. Carbon filters a must... 
Get stuck in and post up some of ya shit, holla the me if you feel i might be able to help you.

DGD

edit: upgrade ya light as soon as you can.. you'll be amazed at the nugs..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

i was talkin to my pal the other day and i reckon if the charvers had any nous about them they'd go buy a digital cam corder with FLIR and start robbing fuckers left right n centre. cams are about 600 bar. money made back first crop, i mean stick up....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

day 8 with G13 Labs - Blueberry Gum - From Attitude.

using a 125w dual spectrum cfl above and 3 100w 2700k cfls as side lighting currently on 18/6 lighting. i will be adding extra lights during flowering.
this will be only my 2nd grow that has been female as i bought fem seeds this time because my last 2 grows have been male and as i only have space to grow 1 plant at a time its a pain in the arse having to start again everytime i get a male. 
what u all think?


----------



## rogerbazookatone (Apr 14, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> its all good bro as i started out with a 250hps( heavy fucker it was ) and look at me now !! I hear you bout the chopps but there over me regular for the last 8mnnths its been worse, plus all the electric people plodding about you'll get use to it trust me . Always have a your exhuast on if your woried as the only thing that would blow your small op would be smell not heat. Carbon filters a must...
> Get stuck in and post up some of ya shit, holla the me if you feel i might be able to help you.
> 
> DGD
> ...


 well u got to start somewhere and yea the filter is on 24h/7, but for now i need to stick to 250w cuz my general livin area is kinda small  so to upgrade the lights i would have to move, but all in time...

all good things come to those who wait


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> none of us want to be caught mate but you cant live life in fear.....................either give up or say fuck it and charge ahead.............thay aint going to execute you for it........


if u do get caught all u do is stick ur hands up, keep ur head down for a bit and plan a little more deviously......ive only been up to plead at this point(not guilty at this stage coz the cunts are throwin 4 separate drug charges at me along with drunk and dangerous drivin and attempting to pervert the course of justice) . ive absoulutely nuthin on the go at this moment but the plans are more or less laid and im just waiting on the correct moment....they can all go and fuck themselves, NO CUNT WILL EVER STOP ME, the best they can do is interrupt me for a spell. fuckin shit bag politicians are either too scared to alienate middle class voters or are happy to take back handers from pharmacutical/alcohol companies that dont want us producing our own pain relief or personal untaxed fun. THEY CAN SUCK MA FAT SCOTTISH BELL END!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

A man and his wife go to their honeymoon hotel for their 25th anniversary. As the couple reflected on that magical evening 25 years ago, the wife asked the husband, "When you first saw my naked body in front of you, what was going through your mind?"

The husband replied, "All I wanted to do was to fuck your brains out, and suck your tits dry."

Then, as the wife undressed, she asked, "What are you thinking now?"

He replied, "It looks as if I did a pretty good job."


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

As an airplane is about to crash, a female passenger jumps up frantically and announces, "If I'm going to die, I want to die feeling like a woman."

She removes all her clothing and asks, "Is there someone on this plane who is man enough to make me feel like a woman?"

A man stands up, removes his shirt and says, "Here, iron this!".


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just came out of the pub and found some paki trying to pick the lock on my car boot...

I yelled "oi, behave yourself, you're in there for a reason, you cunt!"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2011)

One sunny day, a priest and a rabbi are walking in the park. They pass a lake, and the priest says "It's nice and sunny, why not go for a swim? We're both men of God, so we shouldn't be ashamed of our nudity." 

The rabbi agrees, so they strip and dive in. After a while, they decide to get out again, but just as they stroll across the grass to their clothes, a group of school children passes by, including several ones from both the priest's and the rabbi's congregation. Quickly, the priest covers his genitals with his hands. The rabbi, however, covers his face.

Out of the corner of his mouth, the priest mumbles "Why are you covering your face, brother?" 

The rabbi replies "Because the children in my community recognise my face, not my cock."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2011)

I was walking along the top of beachy head when i saw a bloke crying his eyes out, i asked him what was wrong and he said a mini bus with 6 pakis in had gone over the cliff, i said don't worry they're only pakis.... He said i know but there was room for 8 more


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

What a woman says...

This place is a mess! C'mon!
You and I need to clean up!
Your stuff is lying on the floor and
You'll have no clothes to wear if we
don't do laundry right now! 

What a man hears...

blah blah blah blah blah C'MON!
YOU AND I blah blah blah blah!
blah blah blah blah ON THE FLOOR blah
blah blah NO CLOTHES blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello, is this the FBI?"
"Yes. What do you want?"
"I'm calling to report about my neighbor Billy Bob Smith! He is hiding marijuana inside his firewood." "Thank you very much for the call, sir." The next day, the FBI agents descend on Billy Bob's house. They search the shed where the firewood is kept. Using axes, they bust open every piece of wood, but find no marijuana. They swore at Billy Bob and left... The phone rings at Billy Bob's house:
"Hey, Billy Bob! Did the FBI come?"
"Yeah!"
"Did they chop your firewood?"
"Yep."
"Happy Birthday, Buddy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldnt mind her cheering on my team


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

Be very proud to be British Because: 

Only in Britain... can a pizza get to your house faster than an ambulance. 

Only in Britain... do supermarkets make sick people walk all the way to the back of the shop to get their prescriptions while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front. 

Only in Britain... do people order double cheeseburgers, large fries, and a DIET coke. 

Only in Britain... do banks leave both doors open and chain the pens to the counters. 

Only in Britain... do we leave cars worth thousands of pounds on the drive and lock our junk and cheap lawn mower in the garage. 

Only in Britain... do we use answering machines to screen calls and then have call waiting so we won&#8217;t miss a call from someone we didn&#8217;t want to talk to in the first place. 

Only in Britain... are there disabled parking places in front of a skating rink. 

NOT TO MENTION... 

3 Brits die each year testing if a 9v battery works on their tongue. 

142 Brits were injured in 1999 by not removing all pins from new shirts. 

58 Brits are injured each year by using sharp knives instead of screwdrivers. 

31 Brits have died since 1996 by watering their Christmas tree while the fairy lights were plugged in. 

19 Brits have died in the last 3 years believing that Christmas decorations were chocolate. 

British Hospitals reported 4 broken arms last year after cracker pulling accidents. 

101 people since 1999 have had broken parts of plastic toys pulled out of the soles of their feet. 

18 Brits had serious burns in 2000 trying on a new jumper with a lit cigarette in their mouth. 

A massive 543 Brits were admitted to A&E in the last two years after opening bottles of beer with their teeth. 

8 Brits were injured last year in accidents involving out of control Scalextric cars. 

And finally......... 

In 2000 eight Brits cracked their skull whilst throwing up into the toilet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

Two Irish couples agree to swap partners for the night. . . 



After 3 hours of amazing sex, Paddy says "I wonder how the girls are getting on


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 14, 2011)

View attachment 1550145

Some randoms for the garden ... there should be a ' Stand Up Thread' for all the comedians on RIU


----------



## Griffta (Apr 14, 2011)

phoned Domino's & asked for a thin & crusty supreme. 
20 mins later diana ross turned up.

boom tish


----------



## Griffta (Apr 14, 2011)

nice slightly hazy looking bud shots btw, what strain(s?) are pics 1 & 2?


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 14, 2011)

Pic 1 is my my other cheese -Unknown breeder/ cross
Pic 2 is the Blue cheese - cutt off a mate 

Pics are taken with my i ipod touch and headlight Lent cam out .....long story but you get the jist of whats there ,some off my fattest colas of cheese yet..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm planning a marathon wank, this Sunday.

Last time, I managed to get 6 miles before the police caught me


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2011)

I took this really fat girl to the cinema last night, and I got a little bit frisky. I slipped my hand down the top of her skirt and slid a finger inside, then another and another, until I finally had 4 fingers inside her. Jesus, this is one big cunt I thought.

"How's that for you?" I said.

"Fine," she replied, "But you're in my belly button."


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

'FOR SALE'' Complete set of Encyclopedia in good condition.

Reason for Selling: 

-No longer needed. -Got married. -Wife knows FUCKING EVERYTHING!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to #Really old Jokes ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Welcome to #Really old Jokes ...


even worse older jokes -------->https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/425200-one-liners-2.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 15, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Nice find there .. I've used the atami bloom in my current grow and topmax if all my soil grows .Bloom Sim works with the bloom booster (so it says on the bottle) its the first run so i can really say how good or bad .Im going to try there whole package when my vitalink runs out. I've converted over to bloombastic instead of the Pk 13/14 ,my buds feel harder and look a lot frostier now plus i 've had 3 diff labelled bottle of pk so im not sure if they really know whens the correct time for it.
> Store them well bro..


Thanks for the info mate!!! 



sambo020482 said:


> sorry pukka i was wrecked yday n trying me best to answer ya questions wasnt easy bro lol
> 
> ive only ever used bio-bizz nutes and soil so dont no much about the canna boost or how samey the topmax is but the topmax when using it with bio-bizz soil you use straight from the start of 12/12 at 1ml per ltr then it rise's to 4ml per ltr for the last 3wks well thats what bio-bizz advise anyway.
> 
> aint got a clue what it will do to ya ec levels cause never tested it or compared it to the canna, i like the bio-bizz but really need to stop being such a lazy twat and try some new stuff.


Lol im the same bro when im smashed, some times i look back and think have i even wrote that shit lol!!!.....cheers mate



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin find of the century pukka! shame they didnt leave the lights like but still a cracking find. lottory numbers this week?


Lol...........i no would have been a real brucy bonus if they didint!!!!..........still a good find tho!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

friday porn!





grape ape




livers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll have some of that Friday action,
5 weeks 12/12.

Group shot.


The other woman.


The keeper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

Bang Tidy yorkie!







what we gorpin at?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 15, 2011)

Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Fem Skunk #1


----------



## del66666 (Apr 15, 2011)

lovely buds peeps, you always got sumit on da go...................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2011)

hello chaps. wots the main causes for eagle claw on new leaves. ph in soil is between 6 and 7. no nutes 3 weeks old in veg and 3 at 1 foot and one at 1 and half foot. very bushy and stinking.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 15, 2011)

I took 10 clones from my "Nemesis" last night to go in as soon as these come out.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 15, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> hello chaps. wots the main causes for eagle claw on new leaves. ph in soil is between 6 and 7. no nutes 3 weeks old in veg and 3 at 1 foot and one at 1 and half foot. very bushy and stinking.


throw a pic up.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

chasing that cheese pheno yorkshireman? looks nice n satty dom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

temps? .......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chasing that cheese pheno yorkshireman? looks nice n satty dom


I bought them on price alone.I want to keep this one out of the 5 (now 4) I had because it has grown quicker,healthier and taller than the rest from the start.
It's the only one that smells fruity and it has produced more than the rest.
I've had a cheeky bud or 2 off her she smokes really nice,screws your eyes up something evil (a no no before work!) 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> temps? .......


25c 55% humidity


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2011)

i ent got a clue how put up pics. hard to explain at min got visitors around and cant whip the plants out. ladys in a kinda diy stash place but very diy got few gaps in. so blankets help stp light. guests going sunday so will attempt putting few pics up then. only under 150 hps but it kicks more then i expected in th light and they havent struggled to grow. one is stretched but also has alot branches and leafs. as stealth my main care at min temps have got high over last week but have managed sort that last few days . they have a massive fan to chill them. temps now at 22-28 days and nights as under 24 light. going to get filter tent nutes and smaller fan this sun or least order them. just bin skint so had to make do with house hold things and hope. am really impressed with results so far just this claw shapes and one or to lower leaves have tiny burn yellow patches. top leaves feel lil crispy infact on shorter plants but well watered and doesnt feel hot from light. will higher lights if get moment and update you sun. oh if anybody here had a ton for flowering nutes and final phase stuff and plant care wot would you get and y?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

got to be nute related then. could just be a fussy bitch.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2011)

i dunno the strain as giving 5 seeds 4 popped. should off killed off one off the four as really struggled 1st 2 wks but im a sucker for th underdog and now its going mental big growth. think mayb two diff strains one a lem sknk or cheese by smell and other is shorter and branchs growing differently. mayb couple male i cant b sure till i do 12/12. all i no is when my mate gave me them he said high grade. sun will post pict and hope some one here spots the strains as would b help picking which nutes


----------



## del66666 (Apr 15, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> i dunno the strain as giving 5 seeds 4 popped. should off killed off one off the four as really struggled 1st 2 wks but im a sucker for th underdog and now its going mental big growth. think mayb two diff strains one a lem sknk or cheese by smell and other is shorter and branchs growing differently. mayb couple male i cant b sure till i do 12/12. all i no is when my mate gave me them he said high grade. sun will post pict and hope some one here spots the strains as would b help picking which nutes


thats soil for you, nothin but problems, hows humidity, need it in veg................not a clue i have...........yoda


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2011)

My daughters black boyfriend tragically died last night. 

The doctors said if I had managed to get him to hospital 20 minutes sooner he would have survived.

At least I now know Niggers don't go to the Vets.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2011)

My daughters black boyfriend tragically died last night. 

The doctors said if I had managed to get him to hospital 20 minutes sooner he would have survived.

At least I now know Niggers don't go to the Vets.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2011)

fuckin sky broadband and a shit computer


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2011)

They sent my census form back, in answer to the question "Do you have any dependants" I put "Asylum seekers, gypos, smackheads, unemployable bastards, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northen Rock, RBS, and half of fuckin Eastern Europe"...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-13094294

Fucking fantastic. BAd bad bad dangerous man of course, but uk cops on camera might finally have something that almost resembles a car chase at last  not a bad clip that young lad's going.

I don't however, see how a police driving course, would make them immune to prosecution for dangerous driving. If a kid walked into the road, that police car was going 70 in the residential, well... they should not be able to chase a car that is deemed as driving dangerously and over the limit, and then follow them in such fashion, other than a driving course, a siren and lights surely should not be used as reason for it not being dangerous driving.

I really want to read up further on the story i read on a bloke who could not be pursued by police regardless of his infractions, because he was on a motorbike and not wearing a helmet


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats soil for you, nothin but problems, hows humidity, need it in veg................not a clue i have...........yoda


i spray them 2 3 times aday in fine mist should b ok i dont have a humidity tester fella or woteva they called. was dong it on cheap and get more grow toys as i go along. so far spent 50 notes on light soil and greenhouse termometer,will b 250 by end week that will do me till i harvest. i wanna try leds down th line the new generation looks good. do you use superthrive or any plant healthcare products? also i notice the yanks nd canadians in there medical grows use flushing fluid not just water, r these important? and they seem use 2 0r 3 diff ferts on flowering like a basic one then few weeks later add a booster then final couple weeks a carb feed? this sounds to me like over kill?


----------



## doctorfreakybob (Apr 15, 2011)

I was told by a traffic cop directly that they were not allowed to chase bikes ridden by riders with no helmet in case the riders come off and hurt themselves!!!!!!! Since then I have seen illegal off roaders ridden with no helmets overtake police cars more than once and neither time did the cops give chase. Cant have the little scallywags hurting their poor selves.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll read up on the legalities of it before i go nuts  last offroader i was on was not road legal and had been chased by police cars and helicopters for 4 hours prior to purchase haha


----------



## Griffta (Apr 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-13094294
> 
> Fucking fantastic. BAd bad bad dangerous man of course, but uk cops on camera might finally have something that almost resembles a car chase at last


Fuck me that lads giving it some. Love videos like that, quite often find myself watching 'road wars' or whatever when I'm struggling with late night tele.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Fuck me that lads giving it some. Love videos like that, quite often find myself watching 'road wars' or whatever when I'm struggling with late night tele.


 haha, you're psychic, youtube has some crackers, especialy the live american broadasts where they have to remain "oh no, oh dear nooo" when they thinking "hahahaha dick just got creamed!"

The little things in life entertain me


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> They sent my census form back, in answer to the question "Do you have any dependants" I put "Asylum seekers, gypos, smackheads, unemployable bastards, the cast of The Jeremy Kyle Show, Northen Rock, RBS, and half of fuckin Eastern Europe"...apparently this wasn't an acceptable answer.


Alight Dura mad man, long time no talk lad. I put a Vid. clip up last week dont know if you caught it ? but I'll jump over to your thread and leave the link bro.

cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 16, 2011)

day 33 of 12/12


----------



## del66666 (Apr 16, 2011)

thats a monster sambo........................hi all...cheap lumateks at 3 counties at mo.............250=66................400=90...........600 for 108..........just got me a 250 for my small cab........going to dump the enviro..


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2011)

had to go to casualty today. I got a mobile phone stuck up my arse.
The doctor said, "Erm .. your notes say that you came in with a broken finger?"
I said, "Yeah I did .. I just got bored of waiting"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alight Dura mad man, long time no talk lad. I put a Vid. clip up last week dont know if you caught it ? but I'll jump over to your thread and leave the link bro.
> 
> cindy


awrite buddy, howzitgaun...left ye message....that was fuckin class mate!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2011)

A farmer buys a young cock. Soon as it comes home, it rushes off and shags aw 150 hens. The farmer is impressed. At lunch, the cock again screws aw 150 hens. The farmer gets tense now.next day, he finds it shagging the ducks,geese and even the sheep dogs. Later, the farmer finds the cock pale, half-dead and vultures circling overhead. 
The farmer says, "You deserve it you horny bastard."
The cock opens one eye and says, "Shoosh! They're aboot to land!"


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> awrite buddy, howzitgaun...left ye message....that was fuckin class mate!!


Aye just got it Pal. As i said some funny shizzle eh bro. Hahaha  I see you'r full of carry on tonight again, that mobile phone joke, " c'mon, you got one messed up mind brother lol "
Ive got something bleeping near my T.V that's on mute, but never heard this noise coming from anywhere before ???? " las, what u put in that butter??? " 

cindy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye just got it Pal. As i said some funny shizzle eh bro. Hahaha  I see you'r full of carry on tonight again, that mobile phone joke, " c'mon, you got one messed up mind brother lol "
> Ive got something bleeping near my T.V that's on mute, but never heard this noise coming from anywhere before ???? " las, what u put in that butter??? "
> 
> cindy


only thing that keeps me fae gaun insane mate is ma sense o humour!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2011)

morning uk

looks like a nice day out there any1 got any nice plans for the day apart from getting stoned lol im smoking some power africa from seedsman pretty nice smoke tbh especially for the price and its a big yielding quick finishing sativa cross, nice daytime smoke not as nice as my future daytime smokes SLH and Mango Haze but these things take time unfortunatly.

ark at me anyway daytime smokes, il smoke anything at anytime aslong as it gets ya stoned lol

this is me critical mass will be the 1st time i vegged her so long b4 12/12 shit picture but im happy with how shes growing so far if height is a issue its a great strain hardly stretchs up in flower at all.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2011)

morning sambo, all is well in deepest darkest ayrshire, sun is shining, junkies are itching and life goes on as usual. 3 weeks sober today and feeling great,....just sharpening my machette and cleaning my 9mm browning....what time do church services finish?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

Must have drank a least a litre of gin last night. Wee bit of a headache but not as rough as i should be. Its prob in the post. Im off golfing 2day


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 17, 2011)

What is the best time to plant outside in the south of England??


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> What is the best time to plant outside in the south of England??


Now. Use autos. U will get 3 harvests in. Location is key. When u find ur spot, take your gps.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> What is the best time to plant outside in the south of England??


i find the middle of winter, when it gets dark early.....oh sorry, thats prostitutes bodies.....you mean plants??? i'd guess sumtime in may, maybe round the middle. if u can, maybe sprout the seed in the house till there a few inches tall and look for areas with large swathes of nettles, this helps stop rabbits, deers and nosey cunts from getting at them. southerly facing area with a little shelter from the wind will help.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheers mate i better get on the case


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 17, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate i better get on the case


yeah i should really get my arse in gear and start getting some out as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 17, 2011)

have put all my plants from the "questionable " genetics/sources into the flower tent to make way for the new strains that i was kindly sent and got 11 plants/sprouts all forming their second set of leaves so going to start afresh with decent stuff and try to get perpetual.

so far, bout 8 strains( pics an more info later tonight) makin a total of 11 plants/sprouts and ive got 7 clones coming sometime this week
1x cali orange, 1xunknown, 5x doublebubbleberry gum(might have typed that wrong?) so hopefully things are looking up for me, also since I swittched from coco back to soil the difference has been amazing, plants have all bounced back and regained their colour within days and growing like rockets

edit: anyone know where to get 11L square pots for less than £2 a pop?


----------



## Griffta (Apr 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> edit: anyone know where to get 11L square pots for less than £2 a pop?


3ch


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

bubblebomb.12-12 from seed in coco, feeding hesi now twice a day...............trying to keep it in a small pot for a change.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive got no smokes today so f*ck the lot of you with your pounds of lovely amsterdam-quality bud.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i should really get my arse in gear and start getting some out as well


due my location ive really got to wait till end of may, we get very late frosts sumtimes. ive gott about 50 bag seeds that ah think ahll jist plantwhen ahm away fishin over the next few weeks, not gonna be too fussy bout them coz its not exactly gonna take me much time or effort.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Ive got no smokes today so f*ck the lot of you with your pounds of lovely amsterdam-quality bud.


who what where, wish i did...............


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> day 33 of 12/12


Loving that sambo! Is that a Psyco? Great job bro.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

amsterdam haze.in fertile fibre coco..12-12 from seed, hesi feed....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2011)

Morning! drank a bit too much of lots of things but woke up at 8 and had a big joint in bed and i'm hazy but feeling good! Might play some gta. A leisurely day of monging around although all i've to moke is damned cheese. Gonna pop to a garden center or something somewhere for some soil or something and see if i can't grow something!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

Rember for outdoors to use gps. Its amazing how much areas change going into the summer. Dura ive got bout 100 bagseed. Lets plant together and punt it at 70 an oz. Reckon we could pull bout 10kgs at least. Thats just over 25k


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 17, 2011)

Griffta said:


> 3ch


you my friend are a legend, just bought up a hydro shop less than 3 miles from me I never knew about +REP


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Loving that sambo! Is that a Psyco? Great job bro.


yeah cindy its the psycosis isa really easy plant to grow m8.

i never topped,fimmed or trained it.

day 33...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rember for outdoors to use gps. Its amazing how much areas change going into the summer. Dura ive got bout 100 bagseed. Lets plant together and punt it at 70 an oz. Reckon we could pull bout 10kgs at least. Thats just over 25k


 plant sum in the rough when ur oot golfing!! u turned up at ma hoose the other day wae a shirt and tie on and noo yer gaun golfin....are you sure your no undercover ds?lol......yer rite aboot the profits though mate, ahd jist harvest the fuckin lot, male and female take the stalks aff an fuckin blend the shit. puntit a ton an oz tae the neds!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 17, 2011)

scottish schwag lol will prob still be better than most the shite out there.

nice1 on the 3wks sober dura, you gonna do that journal then ja reckon? 

whats sbillys mole look like in real life then? lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

I would be bent as fuck. Yes sir we busted escobars house and found nothing. But listen to this story....rabbit,rabbit, sniff,sniff. LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 17, 2011)

Eyup lads, crackin day outside just a shame i feel ruff as dura after 1 of his benders!!!!! lol.......................ive been on the piss since thursday dont usaully do it, but got double booked every where some how lol...........Boozer stright from work thursday= rat arsed,...+.....cousuns bday friday= propa fucked.......+......paul wellar& Oasis tribute saturday=smashed.......= Bangin fuckin head ache and eyes like piss hole in the snow,.....good weekend thou just gutted its back to work tomoz 

What you guys been upto???????


----------



## Griffta (Apr 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> you my friend are a legend, just bought up a hydro shop less than 3 miles from me I never knew about +REP


ah cheers bro. got a lot of my stuff from 3ch - good store


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 17, 2011)

When I woke up this morning I opened the curtains of my London apartment to be greeted by the sight of scores of athletic looking African men going past the window wearing vests with big numbers attached to the front.

Immediately my heart filled with joy as I realised that it could only mean one thing.

Slave auction


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunday 17th April:

The only day that police don't get suspicious about Black men running around London.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you seen those adverts where the poor kid has to walk 8 miles for water everyday?

I know how they feel - I've had to fill my kettle from the outside tap TWICE today while my new sink is being plumbed in.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> scottish schwag lol will prob still be better than most the shite out there.
> 
> nice1 on the 3wks sober dura, you gonna do that journal then ja reckon?
> 
> whats sbillys mole look like in real life then? lmao


billys face?, lets just say its handy his business is mainly conducted by phone and e-mail......every halloween people give him lots of sweets and toffee apples when hes just out for a walk


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol. Shut it ginge.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

......sorry, nigerian sunset.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2011)

Im gonae suffer. Been on the sauce for 3 days. Night sweats in the post


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a fish so i'm busy getting drunk before i bother trying to fillet it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> you my friend are a legend, just bought up a hydro shop less than 3 miles from me I never knew about +REP


u must be in the same region bro. comes highly recomended by myself as well, got all my bits and bobs from 3ch. very good prices, compare around, the price on the site is the price in the shop


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u must be in the same region bro. comes highly recomended by myself as well, got all my bits and bobs from 3ch. very good prices, compare around, the price on the site is the price in the shop


got a link lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 18, 2011)

Rough. Tossing and turning all night. Just popped into the grow. Some noise coming from the pumps. Fuckers have drank the resv dry and almost doubled in size. Started to see calyx develop on most. Going to introduce bloom and boost in a few days


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2011)

man ah feel half baked, just woke up after a 13 hours sleep, and that was without the use of drink, drugs or anything. christ ah musta needid it. think ahm jist gonny lounge aboot aw day, mite go fishin later though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2011)

"Intel launches tablet processor".

Now we even have a PC term for drug dealer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2011)

The courts called it "Rape of a prostitute".

I like to think of my crime as "Try before you buy"


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u must be in the same region bro. comes highly recomended by myself as well, got all my bits and bobs from 3ch. very good prices, compare around, the price on the site is the price in the shop


im on the london/essex border mate, gonna pop down there 2moro have a look around and grab me some 11L square pots methinks


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2011)

A man dials 999 and says to the operator, 'I think my wife is dead'

Reacting calmly, the operator asks how he can be sure?

The man says, 'Well the sex is the same, but the ironing is building up'


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The courts called it "Rape of a prostitute".
> 
> I like to think of my crime as "Try before you buy"


Haha, sat here stoned thinking if prostitution was like any other business and someone called fair trading to say they'd been ripped off and seeing how that fares for her  statute enforced quality control rapes.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

that latest adele song Someone Like You lovely song but fucking depressing tune wonder how many people have topped there selfs listening to it since its been out? im going double figers at least worldwide bit of morbid fault but im half pissed and fully stoned and been wondering for ages just how many people poor old adele has tipped over the edge lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2011)

My wife likes to think she wears the trousers in our relationship.

We all know the bitch just irons them though


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

powder mildew?

what cause's it? hows it stopped? thought id ask before i go ask the yanks lol not my grow but not long back from a friends grow and it looks like PM but i dont no much about it said id ask and let him no what to do?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that latest adele song Someone Like You lovely song but fucking depressing tune wonder how many people have topped there selfs listening to it since its been out? im going double figers at least worldwide bit of morbid fault but im half pissed and fully stoned and been wondering for ages just how many people poor old adele has tipped over the edge lol


Meh, doesn't do much for me. The lyrics are kinda right, but it just seems a bit lacking in emotion, a little forced, takes away from the effect. I also happen to be hating life of late so am a good test subject, but nada


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Meh, doesn't do much for me. The lyrics are kinda right, but it just seems a bit lacking in emotion, a little forced, takes away from the effect. I also happen to be hating life of late so am a good test subject, but nada


lmao didnt push ya over the edge then ttt lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

Nah, thought it was a bit naff, so not too surprising it's no 1 all over the globe  i have work ifi need to be pushed over the edge. I have an urge to crash a car into something.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, thought it was a bit naff, so not too surprising it's no 1 all over the globe  i have work ifi need to be pushed over the edge. I have an urge to crash a car into something.


ttt that fucking work is always stressing you out m8 fuck it off grow ya herb shore ya have plenty of buyers at your funky prices lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

Aye, tis taking the piss, contract i signed was bad enough turns out i'm doing far more than i can handle, none of which comes under my job description. Luckily people like to act professional but don't kow shit, my contract isnt' worth the paper it's printed on so i can jump ship on a seconds notice  I wouldn't mind shifting some ounces but hey, i don't grow enough and i smoke too much


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

evening big lads


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

howdy wowgrow, how're things going your way?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2011)

evening all. any you uk chaps use advanced nutes? or mostly canna terra and biobizz or wotever?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2011)

With soil i used biobizz, and it was great, but one of them was very syropy and could get sticky and around the place. I've not used cana terra but i use canna flora or whatever the hydro range is called and well, maybe i could be doing better, but i've no complaints whatsoever, really like the whole measuring bottle thing, so so handy! You can have measured out your feed in a few seconds.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> With soil i used biobizz, and it was great, but one of them was very syropy and could get sticky and around the place. I've not used cana terra but i use canna flora or whatever the hydro range is called and well, maybe i could be doing better, but i've no complaints whatsoever, really like the whole measuring bottle thing, so so handy! You can have measured out your feed in a few seconds.


HELLO TTT. cheers for info, have you ever used supertrive or strive or any plant health care? reason y i ask is i have a bit of eagle claw and i read this stuff ment to b able near raise th dead so to speak as has alot nutes and oils that the plant laps up and i wanna get rid the eagle claw before flip to flowering.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Day 12 from seed 
Strain- G13, Blueberry Gum


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 18, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> evening all. any you uk chaps use advanced nutes? or mostly canna terra and biobizz or wotever?


Been using advanced nutes now for a good few years, its by far the best nutes ive used and ive been through most of the usual brands. Started a grow in coco recently used hesi and few weeks in got MG deficiency, i put this down to me using RO water though and not hesi nutes, however with advanced nutes it never happens and i never need to adjust my PH with advanced nutes when i mix up a batch. Should have read the label on my advanced line up and i would have realised its compatable with coco so im going back to it. IMO you cant go wrong with A.N i love the stuff.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Been using advanced nutes now for a good few years, its by far the best nutes ive used and ive been through most of the usual brands. Started a grow in coco recently used hesi and few weeks in got MG deficiency, i put this down to me using RO water though and not hesi nutes, however with advanced nutes it never happens and i never need to adjust my PH with advanced nutes when i mix up a batch. Should have read the label on my advanced line up and i would have realised its compatable with coco so im going back to it. IMO you cant go wrong with A.N i love the stuff.


well i have read advanced are tailor made for weed so sounds th best to me. seems b alot different nutes for the flowering stage tho on the advanced range tho. bid bud hammerhead, bud candy and few more. which did you use fella? have done loads reading on it and other nutes but always nice to get views off growers rather then sales people


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2011)

sorry being dumb but wot does ro water mean?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2011)

this country is fuckin mental, we bomb the fuck outta muslim states( not that i'm complainin, im a fuckin nazi) and then we apologise to some fuckin yid because of a topical tv comedy offended him with the use of the word jew. fuckin abul hamza struts around screaming treason and we pay for the stinkin camel jockey to take the government to court. fuckin streets are over run with pakis and poles and london looks like downtown darfur with fuckin coons, i cant turn my tv on and watch anything that doesnt have arse bandits in it and i,ve got fuckin womans lib doin my nut saying women should be payed the same as men when its been proven time and again they don't physically produce the same amount of work, fuckin multi taskin means your not concentrating fully on the job in hand you fuckin dumb bitches. ive got fuckin liberals tellin me i cant smack my own child or beat the shit outta a burgalar , ive got fuckin politicians telling me to stop takin drugs like there degree was in fucking medicine and ive got fuckin local councils threatin to take my local pubs licence if and i fuckin quote 'serve any one who appears to be intoxicated' THATS WHiT I'M IN THE PUB FOR YOU FUCKIN SPUNK GARGALLERS!! ive got fuckin tv presenters telling me how to live my life and what to wear ,buy, eat and how to fuck my bird. ive got traffic cops sayin that i'm not capable of drivin and holdin a fuckin mobile phone at the same time and ive got school teachers teachin fuckin calculus and trig to window lickin little scrotes who will be lucky if they could use a fuckin floor brush AND THEN IVE GOT THE FUCKIN HEALTH AND SAFETY EXECUTIVE . FUCKIN STINKIN BLACK, PAKI, NIGGER, FENIAN, MUSLIM ,KIDDI FIDDLIN, NON WHITE NON PROTESTANT BASTARDS , JUST GET ON A BOAT AND FUUUCCCCKKKK OFFFFFF AND TAKE FUCKIN JEREMY KYLE WITH YOU. 
(i just found this rant i had written a while ago and thought i'd post it up here, shit ah must abeen in fucker o a mood that day!)


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> howdy wowgrow, how're things going your way?


whats up ttt, im good now cheers mate, had a manic week but the waters have settled now. my garden has just getting going again now, it's all good. How about you? bar the job with the dogmeat contract lol. 

that's definitely a drunken rant if ever ive seen one dura, good effort!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> this country is fuckin mental, we bomb the fuck outta muslim states( not that i'm complainin, im a fuckin nazi) and then we apologise to some fuckin yid because of a topical tv comedy offended him with the use of the word jew. fuckin abul hamza struts around screaming treason and we pay for the stinkin camel jockey to take the government to court. fuckin streets are over run with pakis and poles and london looks like downtown darfur with fuckin coons, i cant turn my tv on and watch anything that doesnt have arse bandits in it and i,ve got fuckin womans lib doin my nut saying women should be payed the same as men when its been proven time and again they don't physically produce the same amount of work, fuckin multi taskin means your not concentrating fully on the job in hand you fuckin dumb bitches. ive got fuckin liberals tellin me i cant smack my own child or beat the shit outta a burgalar , ive got fuckin politicians telling me to stop takin drugs like there degree was in fucking medicine and ive got fuckin local councils threatin to take my local pubs licence if and i fuckin quote 'serve any one who appears to be intoxicated' THATS WHiT I'M IN THE PUB FOR YOU FUCKIN SPUNK GARGALLERS!! ive got fuckin tv presenters telling me how to live my life and what to wear ,buy, eat and how to fuck my bird. ive got traffic cops sayin that i'm not capable of drivin and holdin a fuckin mobile phone at the same time and ive got school teachers teachin fuckin calculus and trig to window lickin little scrotes who will be lucky if they could use a fuckin floor brush AND THEN IVE GOT THE FUCKIN HEALTH AND SAFETY EXECUTIVE . FUCKIN STINKIN BLACK, PAKI, NIGGER, FENIAN, MUSLIM ,KIDDI FIDDLIN, NON WHITE NON PROTESTANT BASTARDS , JUST GET ON A BOAT AND FUUUCCCCKKKK OFFFFFF AND TAKE FUCKIN JEREMY KYLE WITH YOU.
> (i just found this rant i had written a while ago and thought i'd post it up here, shit ah must abeen in fucker o a mood that day!)


I fucking love you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> this country is fuckin mental, we bomb the fuck outta muslim states( not that i'm complainin, im a fuckin nazi) and then we apologise to some fuckin yid because of a topical tv comedy offended him with the use of the word jew. fuckin abul hamza struts around screaming treason and we pay for the stinkin camel jockey to take the government to court. fuckin streets are over run with pakis and poles and london looks like downtown darfur with fuckin coons, i cant turn my tv on and watch anything that doesnt have arse bandits in it and i,ve got fuckin womans lib doin my nut saying women should be payed the same as men when its been proven time and again they don't physically produce the same amount of work, fuckin multi taskin means your not concentrating fully on the job in hand you fuckin dumb bitches. ive got fuckin liberals tellin me i cant smack my own child or beat the shit outta a burgalar , ive got fuckin politicians telling me to stop takin drugs like there degree was in fucking medicine and ive got fuckin local councils threatin to take my local pubs licence if and i fuckin quote 'serve any one who appears to be intoxicated' THATS WHiT I'M IN THE PUB FOR YOU FUCKIN SPUNK GARGALLERS!! ive got fuckin tv presenters telling me how to live my life and what to wear ,buy, eat and how to fuck my bird. ive got traffic cops sayin that i'm not capable of drivin and holdin a fuckin mobile phone at the same time and ive got school teachers teachin fuckin calculus and trig to window lickin little scrotes who will be lucky if they could use a fuckin floor brush AND THEN IVE GOT THE FUCKIN HEALTH AND SAFETY EXECUTIVE . FUCKIN STINKIN BLACK, PAKI, NIGGER, FENIAN, MUSLIM ,KIDDI FIDDLIN, NON WHITE NON PROTESTANT BASTARDS , JUST GET ON A BOAT AND FUUUCCCCKKKK OFFFFFF AND TAKE FUCKIN JEREMY KYLE WITH YOU.
> (i just found this rant i had written a while ago and thought i'd post it up here, shit ah must abeen in fucker o a mood that day!)



Frankie Boyle! Meh,shit em.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> well i have read advanced are tailor made for weed so sounds th best to me. seems b alot different nutes for the flowering stage tho on the advanced range tho. bid bud hammerhead, bud candy and few more. which did you use fella? have done loads reading on it and other nutes but always nice to get views off growers rather then sales people


I use sensi Grow/Bloom 2 part nutes as base nutes, as for bloom enhancers i use hammerhead/bigbud. RO water is about the purest water you can get its filtered under high pressure through several filters and removes all the crap thats in tap water. My tap water is around 0.6 EC out of the tap, it can vary depending on the time of year and where the water company draws the water from tho but RO comes out at 0.0 EC ultra pure and for hydro this is far better IMO you know exactly what EC your nutes are and you will have a more stable PH and RO water makes a far better cuppa rosie.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I use sensi Grow/Bloom 2 part nutes as base nutes, as for bloom enhancers i use hammerhead/bigbud. RO water is about the purest water you can get its filtered under high pressure through several filters and removes all the crap thats in tap water. My tap water is around 0.6 EC out of the tap, it can vary depending on the time of year and where the water company draws the water from tho but RO comes out at 0.0 EC ultra pure and for hydro this is far better IMO you know exactly what EC your nutes are and you will have a more stable PH and RO water makes a far better cuppa rosie.


blinding cheers fella. i noticed the hammerhead is alot weaker now then before, acvanced seems b quite expensive but i would say worth it if half as good as they claim. wots th most some1 here has cropped with th biobizz on one plant dry and cured? as this seems dirt cheap and makes we worry? and the same question to th advanced guys?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> blinding cheers fella. i noticed the hammerhead is alot weaker now then before, acvanced seems b quite expensive but i would say worth it if half as good as they claim. wots th most some1 here has cropped with th biobizz on one plant dry and cured? as this seems dirt cheap and makes we worry? and the same question to th advanced guys?


131/2 oz wet 12-12 from seed using biobizz...........dura uses veg all the way through i think..............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> blinding cheers fella. i noticed the hammerhead is alot weaker now then before, acvanced seems b quite expensive but i would say worth it if half as good as they claim. wots th most some1 here has cropped with th biobizz on one plant dry and cured? as this seems dirt cheap and makes we worry? and the same question to th advanced guys?


I would say that depends more on the growers ability the amount of veg time the environment ect rather than nutes you use. I dont use AN because i think im gonna end up with bigger yeilds i use it because out of all the different nutes ive used my plants never suffer any deficiencies of any kind it has all the micro/macro eliments the plants need in the right ratios and because of the PH perfect technology of AN. Ive seen great grows with ionic which is about the cheaspest of the cheap when it comes to nutes. I suppose it also comes down to what your use too, after a while you get to know your nutes if you know what i mean.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> blinding cheers fella. i noticed the hammerhead is alot weaker now then before, acvanced seems b quite expensive but i would say worth it if half as good as they claim. wots th most some1 here has cropped with th biobizz on one plant dry and cured? as this seems dirt cheap and makes we worry? and the same question to th advanced guys?


ive only ever used bio-bizz and always had good results from it best ive yielded from the 1 plant in BB is 6.5oz from a DP blueberry although im hoping my psychosis will beat that. Its hard to grow wrong with bio-bizz. 

all the plants in the pics are bio-bizz all-mix from rooted clone.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

View attachment 1557881View attachment 1557880View attachment 1557879View attachment 1557878


Here are the AK48's coming along nicley!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1557881View attachment 1557880View attachment 1557879View attachment 1557878
> 
> 
> Here are the AK48's coming along nicley!


they are really coming along now hay, how long has it taken from seed for em to start budding or have they still not started to bud?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> they are really coming along now hay, how long has it taken from seed for em to start budding or have they still not started to bud?


Thats been 23 days or so. You can see them calyx things on some of the plants, so I added a little bloom. I reckon 7-8 weeks from now they will be ready. I not to sure if I'll reach my 40oz goal, I think 30 is more realistic. I and gota say these dripper systems are brilliant. You don't do fuck all apart from add water and nutes. Do you see the dwarf sambo, I reckon its pure sativa pheno, totally different from the rest


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

nice pics sambo. how long have they got left? nobody here then used ne plant 1st aid like silicon for plants or super thrive or strive or any off the other plant health care products. fuck it i will give bio a bashing then as big difference on price and as i get more knowledgable mayb update to advanced in few grows time. when i understand the different stages that is. also i have stopped misting plants and seems to slowed down the eagle claw. with the bio bizz or woteva is called do you guys buy the whole range of products or just stick with veg and flowering ones? or do you get th booster and the heaven one or again wotever there proper product name is. i have found a good ebay seller named hydroponics superstore and im going to e mail the chap c if wants do me a good deal on tent carbon filkter with fan and a shite load nutes and bits. will also need a ph tester and maybe a ec pen also


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> nice pics sambo. how long have they got left? nobody here then used ne plant 1st aid like silicon for plants or super thrive or strive or any off the other plant health care products. fuck it i will give bio a bashing then as big difference on price and as i get more knowledgable mayb update to advanced in few grows time. when i understand the different stages that is. also i have stopped misting plants and seems to slowed down the eagle claw. with the bio bizz or woteva is called do you guys buy the whole range of products or just stick with veg and flowering ones? or do you get th booster and the heaven one or again wotever there proper product name is. i have found a good ebay seller named hydroponics superstore and im going to e mail the chap c if wants do me a good deal on tent carbon filkter with fan and a shite load nutes and bits. will also need a ph tester and maybe a ec pen also


I don't ph or check my ec. Pure guess work. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

wow s b they r seriously bushy. wot light r they under chap? nice work


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wow s b they r seriously bushy. wot light r they under chap? nice work


2x600w all 12/12 from seed. Growing weed in my opinion is not as scientific as people make out. Its a WEED. Water, goog light and basic nutes = GOOD BUD


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Also Ive no exhaust and only have a small desk fan in there.lol YEEEEE-HAAAAAAAA. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

wot about the smell fella? how long do the plants veg under 12 12?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

cracking trees sambo lad.

Your ak's a picking up speed too billy. but i have to disagree bout its a weed. anyone can grow alright bud its not hard like you say, but growing top end primo is as scientific as it gets. when you break down whats in your feed there must be hundreds of elements in just the normal flower and bloom nevermind all the boost n other bollox. its all about how far you want to take it. the lads on here that do the nft systems and top end hydro setups see the most $$$ for the work they put in. stuff going into medical dispensaries in the states goes for daft money. 90-100+$ an 8th a fuckin 8th man.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

also do you get many probs with bio or has it got all th micro ingredients needed at all stages?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

lemon skunk.................284 g wet


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking trees sambo lad.
> 
> Your ak's a picking up speed too billy. but i have to disagree bout its a weed. anyone can grow alright bud its not hard like you say, but growing top end primo is as scientific as it gets. when you break down whats in your feed there must be hundreds of elements in just the normal flower and bloom nevermind all the boost n other bollox. its all about how far you want to take it. the lads on here that do the nft systems and top end hydro setups see the most $$$ for the work they put in. stuff going into medical dispensaries in the states goes for daft money. 90-100+$ an 8th a fuckin 8th man.


the top stuff in the dispensaries is organic soil grown tho isnt it?

i dunno i tend to agree with Sbilly too many people want to make out its soooo hard to grow decent bud when it just aint, yeah if you wana go all scientific etc with nutes n flashy hydro systems shore it is some tastey top top smoke but dryed n cured my average unscientific bud will still go for bout the highest price you can get for green in the uk.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking trees sambo lad.
> 
> Your ak's a picking up speed too billy. but i have to disagree bout its a weed. anyone can grow alright bud its not hard like you say, but growing top end primo is as scientific as it gets. when you break down whats in your feed there must be hundreds of elements in just the normal flower and bloom nevermind all the boost n other bollox. its all about how far you want to take it. the lads on here that do the nft systems and top end hydro setups see the most $$$ for the work they put in. stuff going into medical dispensaries in the states goes for daft money. 90-100+$ an 8th a fuckin 8th man.


 
Im hearing you don, all I was trying to say was don't worry too much about all you nutes and all the scientific stuff. Just saying you can grow cracking weed without all that. I just got the felling that Mad dog is worring too much. Mibby I'm wrong


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> nice pics sambo. how long have they got left? nobody here then used ne plant 1st aid like silicon for plants or super thrive or strive or any off the other plant health care products. fuck it i will give bio a bashing then as big difference on price and as i get more knowledgable mayb update to advanced in few grows time. when i understand the different stages that is. also i have stopped misting plants and seems to slowed down the eagle claw. with the bio bizz or woteva is called do you guys buy the whole range of products or just stick with veg and flowering ones? or do you get th booster and the heaven one or again wotever there proper product name is. i have found a good ebay seller named hydroponics superstore and im going to e mail the chap c if wants do me a good deal on tent carbon filkter with fan and a shite load nutes and bits. will also need a ph tester and maybe a ec pen also


the plants in the pics are day 33 of flower will prob let em go for 63days so still some way to go, they are under 1 600hps.

with the bio-bizz just go for the grow,bloom and topmax the heaven is very expensive and tbh ive used it a few times and didnt see much difference.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im hearing you don, all I was trying to say was don't worry too much about all you nutes and all the scientific stuff. Just saying you can grow cracking weed without all that. I just got the felling that Mad dog is worring too much. Mibby I'm wrong


ah man ne bosh, im a keep it simple gadgie me. i dont ph or ppm jack shit. never have runoff. why waste the nutes you've spent a fuckin fortune on? 

i worried like that my first couple of runs, everyone does. freaking out cos a few leaves have gone yellow


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

i hear ya all and thanks all again. i should b good at keeping it simple haha. nice buds del.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wot about the smell fella? how long do the plants veg under 12 12?


fuck the smell. Loads of glade plug ins. lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

my girls got hot so i let them have a paddle........splish splash.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man ne bosh, im a keep it simple gadgie me. i dont ph or ppm jack shit. never have runoff. why waste the nutes you've spent a fuckin fortune on?
> 
> i worried like that my first couple of runs, everyone does. freaking out cos a few leaves have gone yellow


 
Oh no my leafs are Yellow..HEEEELLLLLP. LOL I remember the feeling.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Oh no my leafs are Yellow..HEEEELLLLLP. LOL I remember the feeling.


i panic every grow........buds are looking small....argghh


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Burqa.

Helping Muslim women avoid shaving since 610 AD


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> fuck the smell. Loads of glade plug ins. lol


why no carbon?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a noise issue del m8. I got an extractor but it sounds like a Jumbo Jet taking off. So I passed it on to a friend who can't be named for legal reasons as he has a trial coming up. lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2011)

oooohhhh wonder who that wid be???


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its a noise issue del m8. I got an extractor but it sounds like a Jumbo Jet taking off. So I passed it on to a friend who can't be named for legal reasons as he has a trial coming up. lol


tt fans arent that noisey mate , im sure you could muffle it, maybe like dura, put a carbon filter on both ends.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Smell isny really a problem m8. Just leave some dirty boxers around. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Smell isny really a problem m8. Just leave some dirty boxers around. lol


or my young brothers boxers. lol (dura thought this would make u giggle)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2011)

invite sum asian friends round for dinner, half a dozen pakis in the hoose once a wee should disguise the smell


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Just to fill u guys in, my wee bro sharted on his way to work yesterday. Funny. We have all been there. lol


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys I have 3 g13 labs pineapple express seeds anyone interested in trading for autos?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> Hey guys I have 3 g13 labs pineapple express seeds anyone interested in trading for autos?


watch what u say here m8. The mods don't like that kinda shit and you only have 6 posts. Copper, defo copperbot. lol


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 19, 2011)

What are you talking about its perfectly legal to trade seeds I'm just too skint to buy as I broke my cfl for veggin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

its legal but its not allowed here man, tho i hear it goes on


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay no problem where do I go to trade then? Just wonderin, I'm not dodgy I have a good reputation on other forum non related to this sorta stuff 
Dave


----------



## drblueball (Apr 19, 2011)

has anyone from uk bought seeds from nirvana seeds, using there own bank card, if so has anyone had any problems, if you know what i mean?


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 19, 2011)

Could you not pay via papal if you don't think its safe?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> Could you not pay via papal if you don't think its safe?


why wouldnt it be safe?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> Okay no problem where do I go to trade then? Just wonderin, I'm not dodgy I have a good reputation on other forum non related to this sorta stuff
> Dave


try cannetics.com


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why wouldnt it be safe?


Dunno but what problems could there be?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> Dunno but what problems could there be?


none i doubt, if they really wanted to get us they would..and banks just want profit , im sure they dnt care where you spend your money, maybe get a prepaid card if dat worried i guess..


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> try cannetics.com


Is there a UK bit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

use your fingers and eyes n look. ne offence.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> use your fingers and eyes n look. ne offence.


he might be blind and deaf.........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

dont know why i said deaf lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

no excuses.....  folks are getting short shrift today. 3 student types tried to entice me into stopping poverty with them on the highstreet. i said lets stop licensed begging instead. twats.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no excuses.....  folks are getting short shrift today. 3 student types tried to entice me into stopping poverty with them on the highstreet. i said lets stop licensed begging instead. twats.


I need some help. How do I wipe my arse. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

tie your feet to the rear of the next passing bus and yell 1 to the general please.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 19, 2011)

jus been down that 3ch place, shop looked like absolute shite, not anything on display, you just stand in a dark windowless room 6x6 , 4 CCTV camers pointing at your face (as well as the 4 on the outside of the building and the 2 in the whole 3ft of corridor)and have to order through a hatch in the wall thats about 2ft big and 6ft off the damn floor(this is after going through 3 2" thick steel security doors/gates), staff were moany cunts that had no interest in even talking to me (their customer) although they were kind enough to grunt at me twicein the 10mins i was there, anyways....got my square pots and got out of there before i slapped one of the rude cunts, definetely wont be spending my money with them again


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> jus been down that 3ch place, shop looked like absolute shite, not anything on display, you just stand in a dark windowless room 6x6 , 4 CCTV camers pointing at your face (as well as the 4 on the outside of the building and the 2 in the whole 3ft of corridor)and have to order through a hatch in the wall thats about 2ft big and 6ft off the damn floor(this is after going through 3 2" thick steel security doors/gates), staff were moany cunts that had no interest in even talking to me (their customer) although they were kind enough to grunt at me twicein the 10mins i was there, anyways....got my square pots and got out of there before i slapped one of the rude cunts, definetely wont be spending my money with them again


best just to order mate, good prices they got and quick, ordered mine at weekend and got today......they only av a couple of odd bods in their stores........


----------



## Griffta (Apr 19, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> jus been down that 3ch place, shop looked like absolute shite, not anything on display, you just stand in a dark windowless room 6x6 , 4 CCTV camers pointing at your face (as well as the 4 on the outside of the building and the 2 in the whole 3ft of corridor)and have to order through a hatch in the wall thats about 2ft big and 6ft off the damn floor(this is after going through 3 2" thick steel security doors/gates), staff were moany cunts that had no interest in even talking to me (their customer) although they were kind enough to grunt at me twicein the 10mins i was there, anyways....got my square pots and got out of there before i slapped one of the rude cunts, definetely wont be spending my money with them again


LOL - I went in the one by me & it was exactly the same. I shoulda said good 'online' shop heheh


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a 3ch near me, not the best place to go and have a look at gear as its all behind a big fuck of counter, didnt have what i wanted in stock said i had to go to another store fucking miles away, wasnt impressed with the store or the soppy sods who work there. I do like there prices tho only reason i use them.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2011)

So Katie Price is talking about marrying her new boyfriend?

At this rate, Harvey Price will have had more dads than he does chromosomes.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Got a 3ch near me, not the best place to go and have a look at gear as its all behind a big fuck of counter, didnt have what i wanted in stock said i had to go to another store fucking miles away, wasnt impressed with the store or the soppy sods who work there. I do like there prices tho only reason i use them.


did they have any grows set up. ......obviously with peppers or something?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> did they have any grows set up. ......obviosly with peppers or something?


Had a few tents up and a light rail for demos and the hippy that works there was messing around with some plants in one of the tents couldnt make out what he was doing, only been a few times it aint a place to take a leisurely browse and have a good mooch about if thats what you wanna do the place was so tiny that apart from a few tents and a few pallets of pebbles and soil thats all they could fit in i mean the customer area is no bigger than a broom cupboard. Im really para about going to hydro shops tho and only go when i need something like yesterday and im in and out in under 5 mins and park a few streets away. After this hydro grow ive got on the go is done im in coco all the way so i shouldnt need to visit any more and ill buy online.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Had a few tents up and a light rail for demos and the hippy that works there was messing around with some plants in one of the tents couldnt make out what he was doing, only been a few times it aint a place to take a leisurely browse and have a good mooch about if thats what you wanna do the place was so tiny that apart from a few tents and a few pallets of pebbles and soil thats all they could fit in i mean the customer area is no bigger than a broom cupboard. Im really para about going to hydro shops tho and only go when i need something like yesterday and im in and out in under 5 mins and park a few streets away. After this hydro grow ive got on the go is done im in coco all the way so i shouldnt need to visit any more and ill buy online.


yeah ive only been in there once, no way ever again, only take a neighbour to catch sight... makes you feel like your doing something dirty lol... thank goodness for the internet....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah ive only been in there once, no way ever again, only take a neighbour to catch sight... makes you feel like your doing something dirty lol... thank goodness for the internet....


Yeah mate, i love the net and although 3ch stores are crap there good and quick with online orders. Greens is also a first rate place to get your stuff from mind you i only need nutes and bulbs from now on as im happy with fertile fibre for me coco.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2011)

was it dark room tents most yous said avoid as built like shite? just bout order and dont wanna get stuck with crap made. leaning towards jardin. any yous heard off buddha box tents the expert range? also decided on th biobizz cheap and easy get hold off but will get alittle revive from advanced also just to help them out if i mess up which im prone to do.like forget pin back covers to let air in and heat out and half cooking them. i tryed cropping or woteva term is other day wen you bend branch to get more light. ended up ripping it off like a heavy handed twat.lucky was only little branch. felt guilty rest week and will just tie them instead. i then left branch and leafs on table, my dog nicking them and sprinting off down th garden with it the royal plum. more like a cow way eats grass and plants. even eats rabbit food salads and mud trys odd rock every now and them. wouldnt mind but spend fortune on fancy food for th dog as is. seems waste when could let him graze in fields haha. cheers for advice chaps i ent lazy i do alot research online and books and talk bit with yanks and canadians here. but seems less bull shite this thread and they all obsessed with co2 and technical terms i cant b arsed with. plus yanks do my box in to b fair. well bar odd few. and they get different access to different stuff as in i aint paying shipping for yank made shite they all recommend. wen good enough stuff here already just nice get a uk view


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah mate, i love the net and although 3ch stores are crap there good and quick with online orders. Greens is also a first rate place to get your stuff from mind you i only need nutes and bulbs from now on as im happy with fertile fibre for me coco.


you got some fertile then mate.......reckon its good stuff,,,,,,,plus reasonable price.......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

bubblebomb and grapefruit 12-12 from seed...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you got some fertile then mate.......reckon its good stuff,,,,,,,plus reasonable price.......


Yeah got 7 bales cant go wrong for a fiver each, no way i would have bought the equivalent of say canna and had that delivered lol. My rocklock are loving it
.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

how many you got in there jimmy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 20, 2011)

Bubblebomb looks fucking ace del, got me 4 grapefruits on the go as well. Picked up some brainstorm and white widow skunk from that seedbank you said as well and got 3 autos free which aint bad.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how many you got in there jimmy.


3 in that cab, one more the same age in another cab with 4 grapefruits with it as well. Got 3 flowering cabs so its mix and match where ever they fit they go lol.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bubblebomb looks fucking ace del, got me 4 grapefruits on the go as well. Picked up some brainstorm and white widow skunk from that seedbank you said as well and got 3 autos free which aint bad.


that brainstorm gets lots of branches, likes to spread...........cracking sticky smoke though......the white widow skunk aka white shark is great value, really frosty plant.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 3 in that cab, one more the same age in another cab with 4 grapefruits with it as well. Got 3 flowering cabs so its mix and match where ever they fit they go lol.


lol why so many flowering cabs........wouldnt you be better with 1 big un


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> that brainstorm gets lots of branches, likes to spread...........cracking sticky smoke though......the white widow skunk aka white shark is great value, really frosty plant.


Cheers for that, gonna stick another order in shortly then im set for a a good while, thinking blue mystic, cheesecake, mango, bubblegum but that will probably change lol im like a kid in a sweet shop want them all.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol why so many flowering cabs........wouldnt you be better with 1 big un


It would yeah but i like to make things difficult for myself lol, ones a pre fab cab that cost a fortune the other two i built are taller and allow me to grow bigger plants if i want.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 20, 2011)

Post on the last page about secret jardin tents. Avoid the 'street' range - the DRs are good quality IMO


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers for that, gonna stick another order in shortly then im set for a a good while, thinking blue mystic, cheesecake, mango, bubblegum but that will probably change lol im like a kid in a sweet shop want them all.


id skip the bubblegum fem.....reg are ok though.....mystic is a real nice smoke........ok buying them, its finding the room to plant them all..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

fuck me i celebrated like we beat man u shited last night. fuckin rough today....


----------



## mowgly (Apr 20, 2011)

anybody from warwickshire ???


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> id skip the bubblegum fem.....reg are ok though.....mystic is a real nice smoke........ok buying them, its finding the room to plant them all..


indeed, got enough space now tho to be able to crop two a week i reckon. should keep me in bud without running out between crops lol. bubblegum fem no good then, shame was a nice smoke from what i remember cant b arsed with regs anymore unless its worth it the only regs ive got me eye on are subcools jilly bean and vortex


----------



## drblueball (Apr 20, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> Dunno but what problems could there be?


im not bothered about using my card over the internet, just dont want pc plod finding out,lol thats why i asked if anyone had used there cards


----------



## mowgly (Apr 20, 2011)

guys from the uk check my group out 

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/uk-west-midlands.html


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

27 squid for 360 litres of coco delivered.............how can you beat that........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

drblueball said:


> im not bothered about using my card over the internet, just dont want pc plod finding out,lol thats why i asked if anyone had used there cards


if you were buying a huge amount maybe something would be said........


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 27 squid for 360 litres of coco delivered.............how can you beat that........


From where?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> From where?


fertile fibre.......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

el nino...............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

looks quite indica for el nino del, thought that one was more satty, all the pics of it ive seen it looks frosty as fook.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks quite indica for el nino del, thought that one was more satty, all the pics of it ive seen it looks frosty as fook.


nah its more indica mate, did one under enviros so be nice to see the difference under hps....heres some old pics.


----------



## drblueball (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if you were buying a huge amount maybe something would be said........


just ten seeds and ultimate grow kit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

nice n frosty del man


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah pic really doesnt do it justice but had a crap camera and im no david baily...........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

drblueball said:


> just ten seeds and ultimate grow kit


lol hardly mr big then...........


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 20, 2011)

lost my internet  boooooooo , back soon i hope


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fertile fibre.......


So you bought either the slabs or the tiles, not the bags of loose coco?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> So you bought either the slabs or the tiles, not the bags of loose coco?


yeah 5 kilo bales, 4 squid sumink each


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

this stuff........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

you rehydrating it in the bath del? my lass would go spare.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this stuff........



This is the same as the stuff you can buy loose in a bag? You just break it up, pot it and water?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2011)

Tiles need a scrub mate


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you rehydrating it in the bath del? my lass would go spare.


mine did too.....and now i have a nice new patio..


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> This is the same as the stuff you can buy loose in a bag? You just break it up, pot it and water?


yeah just dry and compressed......then add water and it expands....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Tiles need a scrub mate


the whole bath will need chucking and prob my new floor, im staining everything to fuck with hesi nutes and coco colour.......


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, exactly why i did away with coco and soil mixes, i can't afford to replace my crap.

[youtube]9_zatLjgZzs[/youtube]
hehe


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2011)

<3 sky 3d - tottenham v arsenal


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2011)

Go on spurs! Boring as fuck to watch no doubt, giving to the nature of professional football, but go spurs all the same!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2011)

3 all... good game



tip top toker said:


> Go on spurs! Boring as fuck to watch no doubt, giving to the nature of professional football, but go spurs all the same!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was trying to describe the Chuckle Brothers to my little nephew the other day. 

I said, "Imagine the Super Mario Brothers... with Downs Syndrome."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2011)

well went to see my lawyer today and he detailed the charges against me. dangerous driving, drunk driving attempting to pervert the course of justice, 2 charges of possesion( both for valium, 1 in the car and the other in the cop shop !!), attempting to destroy evidence (trying to swallow the pill that fell out my sock in the cop shop!!),and cultivation.he said the pf(thats the scots equivalent of the cps) is happy to drop 4 charges if i plead guilty to drunk driving, 1 possesion and cultivation. quite happy with that tbh in the circumstances. expectin 18 month to 2 year ban and heavy fines.


----------



## Griffta (Apr 20, 2011)

fuck me, pleased for ya if thats what you get


(I mean, as I was reading it, it all sounded quite serious)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2011)

its a pretty good outcome if thats what i get, i mean its not exactly a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow but if i'd got fucked over with them all , i cld have been looking at time and a longer ban, mite even get a bit of favour coz ive plead guilty almost straight away without goin to trial and ive a got a fucking tear jerker of a story when it comes to back ground reports.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuckin no bad dura. Take it on the chin and move on. 2 year will fly past. Cheaper outgoings tae


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2011)

fuckin rite billy, curtails ma freedom ah bit but with the price o petrol rite now ahm actually saving cash and tbh ah dont really need a car, its jist a luxury.....mite a bit o a painful transition fae driver tae public transport peasant but .....jist gotta get used tae it mate.....wit time u cumin up the morra ( thursday) coz ahm off early friday tae fish and camp and hoprefully bang a barmaid!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2011)

Unexpected barbie last nite. Half bottle of malt, few beers the on to the sloe gin. Not to rough but defo going to b late for work


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

well i ordered my coco yesterday afternoon and its already here..bloody great service......


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, exactly why i did away with coco and soil mixes, i can't afford to replace my crap.
> 
> [youtube]9_zatLjgZzs[/youtube]
> hehe


u fuckin joker ttt 


go on the rear wheel skids, i know it was a draw but thats good enough for me, most of my mates are gooners lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn't help myself in court yesterday.

I was arrested for child porn charges and the Judge said, "How does 5-6 years sound?"

I said, "Sexy."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was in the supermarket yesterday wandering around slightly confused. A shop assistant approached me and asked if she could help.

"Yes" I said, "I'm looking for tampons"

She showed me where they were and later found me at the checkout with cotton balls and a roll of string.

"What's going on?" She asked, "I thought you were buying tampons"

"Well I was going to but here's the thing. Last week when I asked my wife to buy me a carton of cigarettes she came home with a tin of tobacco and some Rizla's claiming it's much cheaper. So I figured if I have to roll my own then so does she"


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 21, 2011)

fuckin hell dura, you've got off lightly there! Pleased for you mate but dont let it happen again. you still sober?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fuckin hell dura, you've got off lightly there! Pleased for you mate but dont let it happen again. you still sober?


yeah mate but goin campin/fishin the morra so ah stoppped takin the pills so i can have a good heavy session friday, saturday and sunday(old firm game)..then 2 day hangover and back on them for a while. need to keep on track till at least the case is over. so playin it safe just now.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a bank holliday evening, i say fuck good manners, fuck the neighbours, fuck the police, LOUD NOISES!

http://soundcloud.com/nrthstr/rebrikt

bit of a random one but crank it all up a bit and it's not actually too bad if a touch electronic and repetitive.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2011)

i am for a bank holiday weekend that i'll never remember.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

thats all you fucking hear, royal fucking wedding, nation is excited, royal wedding something for the nation to look forward to...blah blah.......fuck sake who gives a crap, who put them in charge n said they can live the life of luxury, what makes them so fucking special................absolutely pathetic in this day and age to have such a thing......what the fuck is wrong with people......they aint even fucking english.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats all you fucking hear, royal fucking wedding, nation is excited, royal wedding something for the nation to look forward to...blah blah.......fuck sake who gives a crap, who put them in charge n said they can live the life of luxury, what makes them so fucking special................absolutely pathetic in this day and age to have such a thing......what the fuck is wrong with people......they aint even fucking english.


lookin forward to the royal wedding then m8 lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lookin forward to the royal wedding then m8 lol


already bought my eggs mate........


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

i'd make the cunts sign on!!!! useless fecking immigrants, it's ok though because our taxes pay for it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/426771-g13-labs-blueberry-gum-very.html

did ya see that dragon?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> i'd make the cunts sign on!!!! useless fecking immigrants, it's ok though because our taxes pay for it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


id fuckin love to see them tossers survive on 65 a week...........


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been readin nothing but news stories with quotes of random women saying they remember back in the day there was bunnting and street parties and sandwhiches and MUSIC BLARING FROM WINDOWS

I plan to take all, well, 1kw onto my porch, um balcony, er stone ledge, and get soem good preaching going over the city. gotta be some sort of equilibrium or by all news reports we're about to all simultaneously facially implode as a result of the soul melting wedding vows. Population control if i ever saw it!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah i saw it cheers mate, looks good but not any real info in there unless i missed it, i'm still thinking it'll be just the 1 run for them at the mo. you been up to much mate? my lucks been terrible today bbq going on next to where my grow should be and the ps3 networks still down so i been sat yer bored all day


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> id fuckin love to see them tossers survive on 65 a week...........


aye you and me both mate, i think it's shocking paying for them the way we do, it's not like were in a recession ffs


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 21, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> yeah i saw it cheers mate, looks good but not any real info in there unless i missed it, i'm still thinking it'll be just the 1 run for them at the mo. you been up to much mate? my lucks been terrible today bbq going on next to where my grow should be and the ps3 networks still down so i been sat yer bored all day


lolol fucking el m8 if we ever go to war stay away from me please on the frontline lolol

i aint been up to much just the usual boyo gettin mashed lol the cake messed me up today but ran out hrs ago now but the vodders chucked into the mix has kinda woke the cake buzz up too?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

no worries mate i don't think i'd make it as far as the front line there's always a freak accident or lightning strike lol

my heart bleeds for ya you poor git lol did ya get on the blower after and get some delivered? or just stuck wiv the posh vodders lol

i haven't been up to anything mate i been sat yer bored and sober!!! and loving every boring minute of it lmao. stroll on 2mo gonna go and try and sort the grow out again i'm thinking i'll be doing it either way neighbours or not lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 21, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> no worries mate i don't think i'd make it as far as the front line there's always a freak accident or lightning strike lol
> 
> my heart bleeds for ya you poor git lol did ya get on the blower after and get some delivered? or just stuck wiv the posh vodders lol
> 
> i haven't been up to anything mate i been sat yer bored and sober!!! and loving every boring minute of it lmao. stroll on 2mo gonna go and try and sort the grow out again i'm thinking i'll be doing it either way neighbours or not lol


nar didnt bother getting any dropped off tried but when he said he was in the pub knew it werent gonna happen lol the 5slices of cake have done me proud tho m8 i been munching it since 6am lol

i no you love your sobertime boyo lolol priesthood for you next m8 lolol


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nar didnt bother getting any dropped off tried but when he said he was in the pub knew it werent gonna happen lol the 5slices of cake have done me proud tho m8 i been munching it since 6am lol
> 
> i no you love your sobertime boyo lolol priesthood for you next m8 lolol


lol nothing worse than hearing i'll be on the case when i leave the pub lol 

not bad then mate 5 slices to see ya through the day, was it strong stuff shag? 

i'm starting to think bring on the priesthood mate it can't be any harder than running out of weed every few days and quitting all over again lol i thought it would be easy today but it turns out i was wrong lmao been hitting them rollys hard lol

oh yeah all the wr are just up out of the cubes so should be in soil hopefully 2mo or sat


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 21, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> lol nothing worse than hearing i'll be on the case when i leave the pub lol
> 
> not bad then mate 5 slices to see ya through the day, was it strong stuff shag?
> 
> ...


you no it m8 if they are in the pub then you no it aint happening lol saying that im so lazy i could have just gone and weighed and got it meself got a key lol but the missus was back late and couldnt be arsed lol

butter was nice drags stronger than the butter we have talked about, i like that recipe cause it use's 120-150g of butter and slices up to 8slices dont matter how strong the butter is 1-2 slices is always the dose depends how strong but that 1-2 slice will get ya wrecked for 2-12hrs but never is too much. doseage is hard with edibles.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you no it m8 if they are in the pub then you no it aint happening lol saying that im so lazy i could have just gone and weighed and got it meself got a key lol but the missus was back late and couldnt be arsed lol
> 
> butter was nice drags stronger than the butter we have talked about, i like that recipe cause it use's 120-150g of butter and slices up to 8slices dont matter how strong the butter is 1-2 slices is always the dose depends how strong but that 1-2 slice will get ya wrecked for 2-12hrs but never is too much. doseage is hard with edibles.


lol ya lazy bugger, i don't blame ya though you know what state i would have been in lol no fags for me lmao i'm thinking mini cup cakes next time lol 

gonna flip them monday even if it's just the 2 and i'll wait for the others to catch up if need be, it's doing my nut in having them there, also gonna chuck some of them pr1's in 2mo just not sure how many to do at the mo 

well i'm off to bed to not sleep now so i'll catch up wiv ya 2mo shag, i'll give ya a bell shagga


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2011)

royal wedding? when and who? guess no one bothered tellin the scottish media. nuthin to do with us anyway, i keep hearing of this old bird called elizabeth the 2nd but weve never had an elizabeth the 1st so they must be the monarchy of a foreign nation.....and i'm not a huge fan of johnny foreigner.....ive got red hair...the rest of youz are foreigners....so please fuck off and could u collapse that bloody tunnel on ur way out , it positively reeks of garlic.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

Im aff the bevy for a bit. You know your rough when you drink water and it makes you feel dodgy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol billy go to the hospital that aint right!!!!

Mornin chaps owt good planned for the weekend???


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2011)

Fuck hospitals man! they'll just wanna stick you on the be all and end all that is mindless prescriptions of pointless antibiotics! Fuck em all  Don't even start on superbugs.

I got today off, then work tomorrow, then goto somehow get over to an event a while away, then back home for sunday evening to see a friend and then somhow sober on monday to get a load of work done. Tempted to get off my arse and go outside but can't be fucked, can't see any reason why i would do so other than to lose the guilty concience of missing the "sun"


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

Im fucking gutted. Just checked the plants and the fucking timer for the pumps have packed in. My plants r fucked. Wot do i do. Do i veg them for 2 weeks and see if they get better. Most leafs r yellow and dry. Im fucking gutted. Im gonae give them 3 weeks or so veg i think


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im fucking gutted. Just checked the plants and the fucking timer for the pumps have packed in. My plants r fucked. Wot do i do. Do i veg them for 2 weeks and see if they get better. Most leafs r yellow and dry. Im fucking gutted. Im gonae give them 3 weeks or so veg i think


fucking el m8 thats shitty.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

Plants bounce back stupidly quick in hydro mate, instant gratification for the roots. I'm not sure on the whole vegging thing, del might be able to give you some proper advice. It aint over till the fat lady sings! Dont worry about it mate, might just stunt them a little.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive snipped all the dead shit and topped them. Im not putting them into flower in this state. Just increased the light to 18hrs. Gonae give them a 3 week veg and turn them into monsters. Try and pull a couple of kilo. Fuck it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2011)

gutted superbilly not th way u wanna start weekend.I have read some1s journal somewhere, who had simular thing happen with his plants and said that revive from advanced brought his plants back from dead withing week and had some big yields still. i never used myself but am going to order some as im pretty forgetful.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

Cheers m8. I reckon if i veg them for 3 weeks they will get pretty big. My own fault for not checking them


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive snipped all the dead shit and topped them. Im not putting them into flower in this state. Just increased the light to 18hrs. Gonae give them a 3 week veg and turn them into monsters. Try and pull a couple of kilo. Fuck it


that's the spirit mate. Go bushes or go home!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

Cheers wow. Shit happens. Ive never really had problems growing before. U live and learn. Thats my 12/12 from seed thread fucked. Need to start another titled "fixing a fuckup". LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi guys!................gutted for you billy they was doin so well mate!!  .............good luck sortin it pal


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

Cheers pukka. Im sure they will pull through. Im just going to leave the pumps on 24/7. Im gonae grow fucking monsters.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cheers pukka. Im sure they will pull through. Im just going to leave the pumps on 24/7. Im gonae grow fucking monsters.


Hope you sort it mate......same thing happend to my mate, way his pump stop workin didnt notice for 3 days fukced his plants!...........go with the coco mate less probs lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2011)

I think i caught them in time. Only time will tell


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 22, 2011)

blues brothers on ITV4 good shit..

glad to hear you caught it in time billy  they were looking fucking ace... so healthy before i'm sure it wont take them long to recover..


----------



## Airwave (Apr 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cheers pukka. Im sure they will pull through. Im just going to leave the pumps on 24/7. Im gonae grow fucking monsters.


Ever used Superthrive? I don't know if it actually works for plant recovery or if it's just more snake oil, but it's used by professional horticulturists all over the world.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

niightmare billy.  how they look today? trees are much better anyway.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;PDGfzYiDEpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDGfzYiDEpI&feature=player_embedded#at=242[/video] thought id throw this up for a laugh, cool video


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im fucking gutted. Just checked the plants and the fucking timer for the pumps have packed in. My plants r fucked. Wot do i do. Do i veg them for 2 weeks and see if they get better. Most leafs r yellow and dry. Im fucking gutted. Im gonae give them 3 weeks or so veg i think


sorry to hear that mate......hope things are looking better today mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2011)

Im on route down to salibury guys. I trimmed and topped them all. When i checked them this morning they looked a little better. Cheers for support guys. Now who lives near salisbury and has good drugs


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm about an hour from salisbury till tomorrow. Noone wants them though, I rolled a joint and they ran off so as not to smoke it, quite literally


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2011)

my blueberry gum from g13 seed at day 17.
what u all think?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was sat in the park watching my young son play on the swings when this gorgeous woman came and sat on the bench beside me. After a moment she asked, " Is he yours? He's lovely."

I replied, " Yeah, he is. Thanks." She said, " Where's his mum? "

I looked down to the ground and replied, " There is no mum, I'm afraid. She died giving birth to him. You know, the last two years have been the hardest of my life. Nobody ever prepares you for being a single parent. With no family here, I've had no support network and I've had to bring him up all by myself. You never know if the things you do and the decisions you make are the right ones but despite everything, he seems to have turned out alright." 

By the time I'd finished I could feel a tear welling in my eye. She sat looking at me for a moment before saying, " That breaks my heart but hearing you say that, makes me feel so attracted to you. " 

She took out a pen and a bit of paper, wrote something down and said, "Here's my number. I'd love to go for a drink with you sometime." And with that she got up and started to walk away. As I watched this beautiful woman walk out of the park, I felt my son tugging on my arm, beckoning me to push him on the swings again.

I looked down and said, " Sorry son, we haven't got time. I need to get home and kill your mother."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my blueberry gum from g13 seed at day 17.
> what u all think?


looke like its cumin on nicely mate, perfect leaf formation....btw ready for your team to get shafted the morra mate? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> looke like its cumin on nicely mate, perfect leaf formation....btw ready for your team to get shafted the morra mate? lol


thanks dude im happy with how its growing so far. and thats never gonna happen it will be 3-1 to the hoops 2morro mate rangers have such a weakened team right now due to injuries and cut backs its hard to see them doing much anytime soon unless they get a much needed cash injection.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2011)

gotta agree with ur appraisal of the team and the cash situation but i think we will fight hard for the win tomorrow, especially as thegame is at ibrox, uve got a decent strike force and thats undoubteddly helped to give u the league position but your defence is wobbly mate and we;ve got the guys to open them up... the rest of the spl havent...i think it'll be good hard game but i think, and again this is probably becoz its at ibrox , that we'll win, mabe jist by one goal.....lets hope diouf and broony get wired intae each other....they fuckin hate each other!!!lol....ah fuckin love it when that sorta stuff is happenin.... reminds me of ricksen and lennon, just adds tae the entertainment!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2011)

thats it mate its all about the entertainment sure i'd love celtic to win but if they dont im not gonna run off and start sending suspicious packages to anyone in the dressing rooms lol its a game at the end of the day and i just enjoy a bit of a laugh about football and try not to take it too seriously. but i must still argue that i think it will be a reasonably comfortable win for celtic 2morro the recent form of the celtic midfield and strikers have more than made up for an occasionally shaky defence that will be warned to be more alert 2morro.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2011)

Mon the queens 11. Can i get arrested for that. Ttt im in shrewton now m8. Ill not run away.lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

ok so happy easter and all that.............dont forget that poor jesus died through eating to many chocolate eggs or something like that............was out looking in my garden, got some mint out there and i noticed bugs on it...a sharp reminder that its bug time of year and of my infestation of spider mites....tried the sprays from b and q which cut the numbers but didnt get rid them....eventually used neem and wiped them out in a few weeks........going to give my ladies a spray at lights off to keep those little fuckers off...5ml neem, 2 litres water, a couple drops of dish liquid and shake shake shake........spray spray spray.......best be safe.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 24, 2011)

what a shit old firm game. the result will do for celtic (me) but the performance was shite. samaras shud hang his head in shame that game and penalty miss is one to forget.
never mind still top of the league.
what did the rest of yous think about the game?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2011)

Game of 2 halves gaz. Never a pen m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Game of 2 halves gaz. Never a pen m8


maybe it wasnt but he should never have missed. never mind a fair result all round


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 24, 2011)

got a serious bout of man flu right now. was up at 1 last night and just waited it out for my girlfriend to get up so she could go get me some meds lol, was a lonnggggg night. Not makin that mistake again though, gonna dose up on codeine before bed tonight but I'm unsure on dosage, thinking about doing 60mg or 90mg to just numb me out. Cant get hold of any valium so that isnt an option. Done 30mg quite a few times with back pain before but thats it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter all. I had small prob with one off 4 off my ladys. its th shorter one and its wilted over on its side 6 inches from the top.other foot in length below it all lush green still. no burnt leafs so i think it cos i didnt put fan on high enough today as the taller ones r loving it and as was corner plant it over warmed. no discolouring or nothing on any off them really and thick branches so not down to weak branches. the one that went over is in a black pot and when i got it out hiding place it was hot to touch and plant top felt flimsey with it. anybody had this before on here and if so wot damage should i expect. could she keel over and die or you think should pull through it. i splinted her upright and sprayed water to cool her down again.and just b sure i have moved half out light for few hours. she was ok this morning so defo happened last few hours. got alot nutes and new fans arriving mid week so hoping can hold out till then.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> got a serious bout of man flu right now. was up at 1 last night and just waited it out for my girlfriend to get up so she could go get me some meds lol, was a lonnggggg night. Not makin that mistake again though, gonna dose up on codeine before bed tonight but I'm unsure on dosage, thinking about doing 60mg or 90mg to just numb me out. Cant get hold of any valium so that isnt an option. Done 30mg quite a few times with back pain before but thats it.


go easy on the codeine m8 if ya not got a tolerance start small cause it can make alot of people feel sick.


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 24, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> what a shit old firm game. the result will do for celtic (me) but the performance was shite. samaras shud hang his head in shame that game and penalty miss is one to forget.
> never mind still top of the league.
> what did the rest of yous think about the game?


Listened to it on the wireless, due to trying to resolve plant issues today. Game sounded ok, I believe McGregor's save was immense.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 24, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> go easy on the codeine m8 if ya not got a tolerance start small cause it can make alot of people feel sick.


Ah I'll just go 60mg then, only got 120mg anyway so I don't see myself developing a habit lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ah I'll just go 60mg then, only got 120mg anyway so I don't see myself developing a habit lol.


lol yeah dont think your be fiending for codeine m8 with 120mg but hope ya get better soon fucking flu in this weather sod that.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2011)

wow i must got to her in time she is back and bushy as ever. am chuffed. straightened up again. lookin blindin again


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2011)

My girls r recovering according to my bro. Im going to mudeford beach today. Nobody in the area wae some weed i could get.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2011)

ah dont feel well


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 25, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol yeah dont think your be fiending for codeine m8 with 120mg but hope ya get better soon fucking flu in this weather sod that.


haha cheers mate. it really does suck, can see the sun from here but cant get out in it! 

what you been on with dura?

glad to hear your plants are on the mend billy.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pooped! Went out for a get together and havn't eaten of slept since i got up saturday morning. Lots and lots of alcohol and lots and lots of smakage so it's all lovely jubbley, dropped by my parents house to drop off a couple of easter presents and found a big packet of finest streaky bacon in the fridge so win!

Ahahaha, it sometimes catches me out, but i remain calm, the woman i just saw, not quite so keep calm and carry on. I am of course talking about self-checkout  he was a really posh outwardly rich 40 odd year old trophy mum who couldn't comprehend "please put your item in the bagging area" and was just stood there hitting the machine with her product because it wouldn't scan gaffing off rather loudly about how incredibly frustrating it is and making lots of "look at me" huffs and such. I could have helped but she seemed arrogant


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 25, 2011)

wots up boys starving as always i see lol not been on 4 long to much to do and dogs 2 see and all is well on my side of the ship 20 rooted clones 6 days veg 1 week into flower and everythin looking sweet ill update as often as i can and might even start a journal if theres much interest but im still trying to learn as i go with this style of growin anyway hope all is well with all yas !!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2011)

Awrite cheddar. My tip for the week is "Dont buy cheap timers". Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2011)

Bah, sod journals, i ditched mine, felt they were too focused towards one person, i like dumping pics into this thread where everyone ha their place 

I'm downing stella rolling a joint eating pork scratchings and watching daddy day care  someone slap me outta it!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha cheers mate. it really does suck, can see the sun from here but cant get out in it!
> 
> what you been on with dura?
> 
> glad to hear your plants are on the mend billy.


just the strongbow and gin although i musta done about 4 grams of sniff as well, thank fuck i dont pay for the stuff!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pics from day 19
i trimmed 1 set of fan leaves to allow more light into the bushy side branches.
still looks pretty good to me. what u lot think?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2011)

I got stopped outside Boots today by a woman with a clipboard. "What grooming products do you use?", she asked.
You should have seen the look on her face when I said "Facebook, Haribo & puppies".


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it wrong that I take advantage of my grans parkinsons while shes asleep?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just the strongbow and gin although i musta done about 4 grams of sniff as well, thank fuck i dont pay for the stuff!!


gin an cider makes for a horrible hangover, add into that a coke comedown and a crusty nose, I imagine you've had a quality bank holiday monday lol.

codeine report. makes it so you can't shit, but when you do, it smells like mouldy rhizotonic. worst "painkiller" ever.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> gin an cider makes for a horrible hangover, add into that a coke comedown and a crusty nose, I imagine you've had a quality bank holiday monday lol.
> 
> codeine report. makes it so you can't shit, but when you do, it smells like mouldy rhizotonic. worst "painkiller" ever.


Welcome to the world of opiates.lol Another cracking morning


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got the sack for not being talkative enough to other colleagues. What a way to start the week. Lesson 1: if the boss is female get the fuck outta there! Down to my lat 8th as well, not good timing.

Means that despite a pointless hour walk, i now have the day off to play grand theft auto


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2011)

i got sacked before for talking to much to colleagues on one my 1st jobs. thought idea off work was get ya head down and get job done? sounds like a job you could do without. 
Any yous out there thinking buying bit kit for grow rooms based in uk have a look online on e bay at hydro-superstore email the guy mark. ive been haggling near week and got a good deal. spent 250 and got bout 90 quid extra goods altogether. got tent,fan/filter combo kit and 5 inch clip on fan, ph pen, shit load nutes and plant health care,trimmers,measuring pots. i did try get at 200 i was being a proper cheeky sod. Was wanting at near half price but he wasnt playing ball. its a proper shop in norwich if any yous want details or phone number give me a shout as really didnt expect get as cheap. think his e bay name mark-e-mart or something. will keep you posted if any problems.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

I find retail stores tend to be a bit more generous unless they're a very busy shop, they often have very veyr good markups on things, nutes etc have sell by dates, and they just sometimes need to move some stock, a 20% markup on a product may not be a 50% markup but it's better than no sale at all 

That is how i work, i block out any external stimulus such as conversation or the internet etc and just crack on with my work, my output was probably close to double that of any other employee, but nope, i wasn't communicative enough and they didn't like that, they wanted someone that would stop for tea breaks and natter about relationships while not replying to emails, that kind of professionalism, not this slap dash hard working nonsense. Kinda glad to be out though, there were some rotten apples employed, just out for themseles, so now i've plenty of time to do whatever, seen a good job in a local deli which would be great, but also been offered £6 an hour to potter around the parents garden getting high and planting fruit and herbs etc, with playstation breaks with my brother when i feel like it. Sounds like it might be a plan.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2011)

ah fuckin hate second day hangovers! the roughness is away but the shits are still here, along with that depressed outlook. jist sitting watching tv feeling that anything else would be completely pointless.................poor me .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

howay lad chin up itll all be reet the morrow, retreat to ya duvet and wank for your life. youll feel better in nea time. few tins and a takeaway the neet.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

what a complete piss take ttt, sounds like you'd be perfectly suited to a job at the bank. Some of those guys end up living in their cubicles, making huge £££ and developing a huge coke addiction haha.

EDIT: Can plants become droopy from underwatering as well as overwatering?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> what a complete piss take ttt, sounds like you'd be perfectly suited to a job at the bank. Some of those guys end up living in their cubicles, making huge £££ and developing a huge coke addiction haha.
> 
> EDIT: Can plants become droopy from underwatering as well as overwatering?


yes, they droop heavily if underwatered, but within 2 or 3 hours of watering they'll be standing back up proudly mate. i do it all the fuckin time coz im a forgetfull drunk...thats why im planning on hydro from now on
.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howay lad chin up itll all be reet the morrow, retreat to ya duvet and wank for your life. youll feel better in nea time. few tins and a takeaway the neet.


im kinda used to it but it makes me lazy and irritable......and my g/f is comin over to my flat later....this combination usually means arguments on the horizon!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im kinda used to it but it makes me lazy and irritable......and my g/f is comin over to my flat later....this combination usually means arguments on the horizon!!


aye i know what you mean, my lass always decides she wants to go out shopping or wants me to hoover the gaff when im lying fucked up on the couch the next day. its easier just to have a bit nookie and she soon forgets.... that or a blazing row and fuck off out for a drink... depends on the severity of the heedsplitter


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> what a complete piss take ttt, sounds like you'd be perfectly suited to a job at the bank. Some of those guys end up living in their cubicles, making huge £££ and developing a huge coke addiction haha.
> 
> EDIT: Can plants become droopy from underwatering as well as overwatering?


Haha, was indeed a pisstake, was the first thing on the agenda, the least the boss could have done aws text me and say can we meet up. I'd have driven to work this morning if i knew i was just gonna turn straight around and walk the 30 minutes back home. I think i might take the opportunity to sell up and look into living off the land.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone ever seen this before? not worried about it just thought it looked rather cool


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2011)

That does look cool sae. Cooking roast beef joint for dinner tonight. Smells fucking great


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That does look cool sae. Cooking roast beef joint for dinner tonight. Smells fucking great


good call, i had my roast beef yesterday lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2011)

cool leaf mate.........just ordered my airpots........2.50 each for the 6 litre size........got 1-3 and 6 litre sizes.and my hammerhead pk..yahoo.............hope all of you are felling better now.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

lets see a full size pic of your avatar then Del, looks like a kanny bud


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2011)

you seen it before i think but here you go mate...got 5 of these on the go this grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, very nice work there man! case panels make the best trimming stations. I normally spread 4 or so around where i'm sat and make a little production line hehe


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, very nice work there man! case panels make the best trimming stations. I normally spread 4 or so around where i'm sat and make a little production line hehe


was really to stop that ballast burning through my wooden floor........1001 uses....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

nah man i aint see it before, looks fat and sticky!







i wouldn't have one of those maxi compacts ever again


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2011)

it was sticky and oh so stinky.............nor me mate dont use them now, not since your photo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

what weight did you pull of that then?

here's my next one out. little baby livers i got up the duff with grape ape. expecting some cracking stuff out of the cross.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2011)

it went 13 1/2 wet 12-12 from seed............looking good there mate....you well into breeding then....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

I seem to ask you this every 6 months or so and never remember what you told me the last time, so i do appologise in advance Don.

How're those autopots working out for ya? Losing the job and dropping to £30 a week income has given me a spurt of motivation to get my cabinet profitable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

wet? what was it dry? looks a beast for 12/12 from seed man. good drills. im getting into breeding yeah its as easy or hard as you want to make it really. there's a few lads on here growing stuff i've made with kanny results. better than mine of the same batch of seeds haha 

thing is tho crossing grade A from breeders to clone onlies is only really going to produce good smoke. and if the breeder has refined it so its a stable cross your much more likely to get a good representation of each in the offspring.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

just had the police helicopter circling above my house, queue quick rush to turn off all power to my grow room lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I seem to ask you this every 6 months or so and never remember what you told me the last time, so i do appologise in advance Don.
> 
> How're those autopots working out for ya? Losing the job and dropping to £30 a week income has given me a spurt of motivation to get my cabinet profitable.


hahah its all good ttt, sorry to hear bout the job but on a different slant you weren't happy and have been thinking about jacking it for ages or was that the old job? either way could be time to carve your own way man. being your own boss is the best option i say. nowt more motivating than relying on yourself. 

anyway. the pots work great. id recommend autopots but your hydro anyway so there's not a great deal more you could do to up your output maybe do a big scrog across the whole space. get a nice commercial strain and a headstash and off you tottle...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just had the police helicopter circling above my house, queue quick rush to turn off all power to my grow room lol,


That's what i did the first time i heard a chopper, lights went out fast, and then i suddenly thought hmmm, if the police are looking for suspicious circumstances etc, then turning the light off the momnent the chopper is above in my mindis more of an indication than leaving it on.

Cheers, with me i'm just looking at trying to minimize each plants footprint as much as posbile so remote reservoirs sounds good. I have so few (none) visitors that i'm getting tempted to buy a smallish tent and stick it behind my door with the 400w in it. As is though just gonna stuff as many plants as i can in the cab, and because they'll just end up fluffy and whatnot from not acutlaly being underneath a light, then just hashify it. And yeah, the job was a bit wank, there's no point in maintaining that "perfection is our standard" or that we are a highly professional team if everything work on a double standards basis. I've been really tempted to look into the market of home growing, that is to say fruit and veg and herbs or verticle in small back gardens etc. I live in an area where i think there would be a lot of interest and such, and i also live in an area where a lot of people would be buying their stuff for more than toms and herbs. Either way i want a job that promotes free living, good things, not stuck behind an office sorting out someones finance, live free die free!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2011)

day 43 

psychosis and livers and a pic with the critical mass too.

been smoking some organic grown 6wk cured serious seeds bubblegum really is tastey after the long cure.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

quick question as i know we have a multitude of skills/careers in here, does anyone know (in depth) about creative accounting/financing with regards to property?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

think supersillybilly is the man to ask Saer.

TTT. auto pots with a bit extra hose you could have the res the other end of you gaff if you want. less is more, i tried SOG and was annoyed with the amount of trimming, back to trees now tho. 

Nice trees Sambo man!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> quick question as i know we have a multitude of skills/careers in here, does anyone know (in depth) about creative accounting/financing with regards to property?



Haha, have you been on mr pollocks thread by any chance? I know nothing about what he is talking about, but i smell bullshit, nothing quantifiable to prove it but i'm not buying iut as an innocent thread.

Bloody hell the forums are on fire today, can't keep up with replies, must be making lots of threads very disjointed haha, lots of editing needed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, have you been on mr pollocks thread by any chance? I know nothing about what he is talking about, but i smell bullshit, nothing quantifiable to prove it but i'm not buying iut as an innocent thread.
> 
> Bloody hell the forums are on fire today, can't keep up with replies, must be making lots of threads very disjointed haha, lots of editing needed.


 
cant remember the name of the thread but the idea behind it (if its legit/doable) could really help me out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

i may be wrong but the jist is you get someone to say you have a job and/or lots of money they guarantor your pukka then you get a better deal on the mortgage.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2011)

Sae, what u wanna do m8. Anything about making doe from mortgages ive prob already done it. Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sae, what u wanna do m8. Anything about making doe from mortgages ive prob already done it. Lol


basically get funding to buy a working/coppice woodland to turn into a woodfuel business selling firewood/charcoal/thatching spars etc.

Looks like i need £50-100K for the land and basic equipment to get started and will be 9-12 months before the business actually starts earning money(wood has to dry for between 3-10months before you can process it into firewood/charcoal). 

There are government and rural development agency grants but only when you are actually earning money through the business.

There is no chance of financing from friends or family and dont think the banks will give me that kinda money coz of my credit rating so when i saw that "creative financing" thread it got me thinking

This is mainly the start of investigating what is and isnt needed to get things set up, im not aiming to do this for at least 5-10 years since i simply have no money of my own to put in but if it could be achieved before that i would be ecstatic


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Get to scotland and get your land for free  I think it's 2 years or something upon which the land and anything from the land (tree's etc) are yours by law. I think that 1 years and anything found on the land (fallen trees) is yours. (the chatel). I've yet to read fully into it but it's basically Usucaption based on scotlands roman law jurisdiction


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2011)

You have a couple of options m8. Do u know the industry and do u have any qualifications?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You have a couple of options m8. Do u know the industry and do u have any qualifications?


the industry--not too much yet but i am in the process of finding out what i can and ive already established that there is a demand for this and the government/defra/eeda etc will help with grants etc once its up and running , there is NO forestry trade to speak of in essex but all the ppl ive spoken to(woodland/woodfuel business owners/operators in surrounding counties) say that is mainly because ppl dont want the lower wages and harder work associated with it and jus set up tree surgery companies instead and there are coppice woodlands that could be restored that ppl have just left to go to ruin

qualifications-- none needed (under HSE law) until you employ someone or are employed for a monetary wage, woodland owners can do whatever in the way of felling etc that they like providing they own the land and do not employ anyone, (much the same as you dont need qualifications to chainsaw down a tree in your back garden). So that means I can at least get through the 1st 9months or so without having to pay out for qualifications, when qual`s are needed ive found numerous colleges that do the intensive courses for 12 weeks/bout £2k

p.s. UK uses 6000 tonnes of charcoal a year and 98% of it is imported, if i could take a 1% share of this market it would be worth £30k a year to the business with the woodfuel/thatching spars/other by-products etc adding on anywhere upto another £40k a year (based on just me working there for the first year or 2)


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Make it "responsible" or "sustainable"and i agree you can make a killing, people love that shit. I used to buy charcoal from a random bloke in bulk for re-sale and unless i got my order in well in advance, it was impossible to just phone up and buy some, i think he worked alone or with one other person but he obviously didn't have the capacity at the time to keep up with the demand, and as you say, it's not like there wasn't truck loads sitting in supermarkets for a few quid, people obviously wanted what he was selling! How's that for a new job be your own boss idea haha, who knows, would work with the whole nomad living free on the land concept


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Make it "responsible" or "sustainable"and i agree you can make a killing, people love that shit. I used to buy charcoal from a random bloke in bulk for re-sale and unless i got my order in well in advance, it was impossible to just phone up and buy some, i think he worked alone or with one other person but he obviously didn't have the capacity at the time to keep up with the demand, and as you say, it's not like there wasn't truck loads sitting in supermarkets for a few quid, people obviously wanted what he was selling! How's that for a new job be your own boss idea haha, who knows, would work with the whole nomad living free on the land concept


yeah know what you mean an ive already thought of stuff like that....
Horse logging instead of machinery as its more "carbon friendly and sustainable"
making charcoal from the wood "to help end the UK`s dependance on foreign products and cut down on carbon emissions during transport" etc etc blah blah lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yes, they droop heavily if underwatered, but within 2 or 3 hours of watering they'll be standing back up proudly mate. i do it all the fuckin time coz im a forgetfull drunk...thats why im planning on hydro from now on
> .


Ah sweet, I saw my OG was a bit droopy and watered it yesterday so thought it might have been overwatering but the soil was bone dry. Repotted and gave a heavy watering though.

On the heat note sae. Turning off your lights won't do anything unless you plan on leaving them off for a few weeks. the heat signature will linger for a good hour or so. When you turn the light off, the bulb stays hot and will still pump our a lot of heat. if they're overhead, they will of already seen what they need to. Arent you just using a 600? you shouldn't have anything to worry about mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ah sweet, I saw my OG was a bit droopy and watered it yesterday so thought it might have been overwatering but the soil was bone dry. Repotted and gave a heavy watering though.
> 
> On the heat note sae. Turning off your lights won't do anything unless you plan on leaving them off for a few weeks. the heat signature will linger for a good hour or so. When you turn the light off, the bulb stays hot and will still pump our a lot of heat. if they're overhead, they will of already seen what they need to. Arent you just using a 600? you shouldn't have anything to worry about mate.


yeah know what ya mean, yeah just a 600 n a 400 in an un-insulated loft, when the chopper was overhead today loft was easily 10-15 higher than the rest of the flat so thought it better to get em turnt off an let the place start cooling down a bit as they were doing a grid pattern search of the whole town so thought i might be able to get em cool enough before they got over my part of town lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Get to scotland and get your land for free  I think it's 2 years or something upon which the land and anything from the land (tree's etc) are yours by law. I think that 1 years and anything found on the land (fallen trees) is yours. (the chatel). I've yet to read fully into it but it's basically Usucaption based on scotlands roman law jurisdiction


 
be interested to know more about that if you come across anything, or even the proper title of doing it so i can google it meself lol, found the usucapation thing but cant find anything that links it with property rights in the Uk in this day n age


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2011)

i do like a fast moped i no ima saddo but they are just so easy to ride,fast n fun had a 125 italjet dragster for a few years and travelled round france on the thing following me dad who was on a 1100cc harley type bike it was an experience lol

would love to get this ped it looks mental lol http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GILERA-RUNNER-261CC-NITROS-NOS-50-BHP-/220774724810?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item336732f4ca


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

sambo my man, your street cred just plumited! Shame on you! Was driving down the road on saturday and a couple of little shits came up this busy road doing wheelies, i veered slightly  i was sure they knew how to turn, anyone can turn when both wheels are on the ground  would have pissed myself laughing if one of em had fallen off failing to get thr front wheel down


----------



## Vento (Apr 26, 2011)

Ouch my sun burn ! 

Hi ya fellas  ..just had time to stop in and say hi .... Hope your all enjoyed the early summer ...It's not commin back 

Peace and good thing's 

*V*


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> sambo my man, your street cred just plumited! Shame on you! Was driving down the road on saturday and a couple of little shits came up this busy road doing wheelies, i veered slightly  i was sure they knew how to turn, anyone can turn when both wheels are on the ground  would have pissed myself laughing if one of em had fallen off failing to get thr front wheel down


lmao i love the peds ttt but no what ya saying theres none in my town tho thank god lolol

i would love to have that ped its nuts 50bhp with nitros lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2011)

Sambo is a mod. U like weller m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo is a mod. U like weller m8?


[youtube]CLg2JbELs9o[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo is a mod. U like weller m8?


yeah hes alrite m8

i just love how easy to ride and fast you can make em is funny watching a ped overtake on the motoway lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 26, 2011)

fat chicks are like scooters... fun to ride but you don't want your friends to know...


----------



## Airwave (Apr 26, 2011)

Vento said:


> Ouch my sun burn !
> 
> Hi ya fellas  ..just had time to stop in and say hi .... Hope your all enjoyed the early summer ...It's not commin back
> 
> ...


I hope it's not comming back. Me and my clones have been suffering.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> fat chicks are like scooters... fun to ride but you don't want your friends to know...



Great AV.

..


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 26, 2011)

Aortic Valve?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone done biology at school.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 26, 2011)

about a decade ago... it's weird the shit you remember..


----------



## kana (Apr 26, 2011)

a few pics of my garden


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 26, 2011)

nice......


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning guys. Watching a bit of jeremy vile. Fucking shit but addictive. Bit like the white up my way.lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Watching a bit of jeremy vile. Fucking shit but addictive. Bit like the white up my way.lol


wright stuff for me...............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

la la la , la la la la, la la la, lal la la la, banana splitzzzzz.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

There is another lookalike. Never seen them 2 guys in the same place.lol
The girls r on the mend del thank god


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> There is another lookalike. Never seen them 2 guys in the same place.lol
> The girls r on the mend del thank god


pretty tough little fuckers............good job for us.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

Gah, drowning in mucus! This ent no cold.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure are. Im gonae veg for another 2 weeks and grow monsters del. Ive got another project coming up. Watch this space


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Gah, drowning in mucus! This ent no cold.


Columbian flu?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sure are. Im gonae veg for another 2 weeks and grow monsters del. Ive got another project coming up. Watch this space


im watching mate......................but i may just pop out at some point........air pots are on the way ........christmas.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

Alot of people using them with great results. I get loads of oxygen so ive no need. They do look pretty cool tho


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

Flu of the swine! dunno, picked it up whatever it may be at the meet i was at over the weekend. Lots of lucozade for meee, and a joint of cheese  i feel like i could benefit from some mr muscle


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Gah, drowning in mucus! This ent no cold.


Im at that stage now. girlfriend is loving the pile of goz tissues in the bin lol. 



supersillybilly said:


> Sure are. Im gonae veg for another 2 weeks and grow monsters del. Ive got another project coming up. Watch this space


oooooooo you tease you billy. You gonna grow a shit load of poppy seeds and make your killer weed even deadlier? haha I remember that thread!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

All in good time wow. Put it this way. All the shit i need has just been negotiated at just under 2.2k


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 27, 2011)

woooooooooohooooooooooo im back internet again  unlucky riu lol , switched to 12/12 whilst i been away i think i have a 9/9 fem rate from my bag seed


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2011)

ftp.watp.bjk


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ftp.watp.bjk


i agree totally dura


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ftp.watp.bjk


i am down with that shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2011)

any of you scottish lads from or know falkirk?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure do m8. Rough and ready them parts. Mental nightclub called Roses


----------



## masterDB (Apr 27, 2011)

fuckin hell, prices are going through the roof these days. what been going on!!???


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 27, 2011)

ive been a few times looks quiet


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

If any of you lads have facebook an fancy a good laugh, search the group Kate middleton: the first QILF, fucking hilarious stuff on there.

actually you should be able to just have a look through. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kate-Middleton-The-First-QILF/133992613321973


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 27, 2011)

masterDB said:


> fuckin hell, prices are going through the roof these days. what been going on!!???


my local is tryin 3.5g for £50 is that pretty bad or just me?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

price bots....


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> price bots....


 I forget price bots exist .....paranoid much? just joking lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha
[youtube]HiXQHBeC2dI[/youtube]


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sure do m8. Rough and ready them parts. Mental nightclub called Roses


dont suppose you know if a road called "howie place" still exists do ya? cant seem to find it on tinterweb but ive got a relative thats adamant its still there lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> my local is tryin 3.5g for £50 is that pretty bad or just me?


that is pretty rough m8 but prices are pretty crazy out there it wonts to be some nice stuff at that price is it?


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 27, 2011)

its ok they say its cheese ocasionally it is, but sometimes it is just what we would call 'chinky bud' (crap) and then there is the odd time that you get some nice dank but i should really find a new guy while mine arent done lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> its ok they say its cheese ocasionally it is, but sometimes it is just what we would call 'chinky bud' (crap) and then there is the odd time that you get some nice dank but i should really find a new guy while mine arent done lol


so you got any plans to grow ya own then m8? you got any on the grow at the mo?


----------



## SpidermanDave (Apr 27, 2011)

im testing the waters with big devil 2's and i have a blz bud, pineapple express and blue cheese on the go all soil under a 200w cfl.

yourself?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

SpidermanDave said:


> im testing the waters with big devil 2's and i have a blz bud, pineapple express and blue cheese on the go all soil under a 200w cfl.
> 
> yourself?


i got a journal m8 ya see the link at the bottom of this post ''ava look at the livers'' click on that and your see my grow, im not a fan of the autos although really need to smoke or grow some and stop my judgeing on just what i read but the pineapple express and blz bud are spose to be some nice strains and ya carnt grow wrong with some blue cheese i suppose how come ya just using cfl then why not hps?

the pic is day 43 of 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice looking plants there sambo mate how long you got left you rekon


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nice looking plants there sambo mate how long you got left you rekon


its livers,critical mass and pychosis the cm 56days no more but the livers and pyscho should go longer 63+ but all will be down on 56 cause of various probs m8.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

Gotta chop em early mate oh dear, still end up with some cracking smoke tho. Ya lucky enough to get hold of clone only strains ya lucky sod what ya got next in the pipeline


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Gotta chop em early mate oh dear, still end up with some cracking smoke tho. Ya lucky enough to get hold of clone only strains ya lucky sod what ya got next in the pipeline


next up m8 will be 2 tents full of livers and pyschosis with a tried and tested top pheno of SLH chuckd in, and some more livers,pyschosis and mango haze following that up.

what you got on the grow?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds good mate, me ive got some rocklock on the go in coco in one of me cabs in the other theres aurora indica, sharksbreath, skunk#1, chronic, wonderwoman and ak48 in a SWC setup but its a fucking mess in there so no photos lol, heres rocklock 12/12 from seed. Also just popped some grapefruit and white widow beans


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sounds good mate, me ive got some rocklock on the go in coco in one of me cabs in the other theres aurora indica, sharksbreath, skunk#1, chronic, wonderwoman and ak48 in a SWC setup but its a fucking mess in there so no photos lol, heres rocklock 12/12 from seed.View attachment 1573167 Also just popped some grapefruit and white widow beans


looking nice from seed m8, dont worry bout the pics ava look at these straight from rooted clone to 12/12 ive got lol saying that i fink ive only watered them 3times in 5wks lol they are just 4gotten about behind the big girls.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

should get a few joints of them beauty's lol, what medium you use look like you got clay pebbles in there with either soil or coco


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> should get a few joints of them beauty's lol, what medium you use look like you got clay pebbles in there with either soil or coco


nar its just bio-bizz soil the few clay pebbles ya see on the top i prob just chucked on there cause they were on the floor either that or they were on the bottom of the previous plant i had repotted lol im a lazy bastard. 

it aint hard tho m8 especially in soil.


----------



## kana (Apr 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nar its just bio-bizz soil the few clay pebbles ya see on the top i prob just chucked on there cause they were on the floor either that or they were on the bottom of the previous plant i had repotted lol im a lazy bastard.
> 
> it aint hard tho m8 especially in soil.


are those pictures all 12/12 from seed? and i see you also use a cooltube have you had any problems with hotspots?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

kana said:


> are those pictures all 12/12 from seed? and i see you also use a cooltube have you had any problems with hotspots?


no m8 they had a long 4wk veg lol ive never done 12/12 from seed.

never had any probs with hotposts that i no off???


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

fushabaishanikatoiahlwkdjlawhdjnm.a,w LHIJAJWLDJAWLDARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

completely blocked nose, can't sleep. Stuck bounrne identity on, 2 hours, it's gona be a late night.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> fushabaishanikatoiahlwkdjlawhdjnm.a,w LHIJAJWLDJAWLDARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> completely blocked nose, can't sleep. Stuck bounrne identity on, 2 hours, it's gona be a late night.


give ya a quid if you watch the LOTR trilogy from start to finish. 


im in the mood for making ridiculous offers tonight. anyone else want one?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha, i watched first 30 and liast 30 minutes. Confiusion action result! all with jut one joint and beer  I think i need to get to university. Whatever is in this illness is countering the effect of alcohol, i smell riches! Other than that just kinda pissing of anyone wihtin 50 feet with droppkick murphey  Any band that can be named by stating "futurama nixon" is good in my books!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning ladies ! think i might have spotted a male this morning i dont know if its too soon to tell and its just new growth coming through or if its start of a sack argh !
I dunno if i should take the plant in question out or if i should check it again 2mrw >.< Not only that my cabs running out of space always knew it would but thinking of trimming some plants so light hits my other plants better but i dont know the score with trimming got some reading todo today >.>


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

Guess i wont be "trimming" then lol !


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

look up leaf tucking techniques...


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> look up leaf tucking techniques...


Heh funny ive been doing that anyways  but stopped cuz snapped a branch bad times ! lol

Its all good im not too bothered about this grow its my first , id like a little learners smoke from them but more than anything i just want to secure myself some females.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend somewhere to host/upload my pictures ? i was using tinypic but one by one takes to long i need a bulk uploader.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

just use RIU's? use a proxy if your really bothered


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

didnt know u could buddy ive only found the insert image thing that offers url


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

go advanced... add attachments (paper clip icon)


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

ah happy days thatll speed things up in the future then  updating wont take so long lol , shame my phone wont post on riu i can read type a message but they dissapear when i post them. I dunno whats wrong with me today im so tired its unreal i fear im losing interest in my girls too slow progress or lack of knowledge im not sure maybe its just my mood man i need a pick me up !


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

offtheball...


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

aye bad times.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just about to leave the house but the phone was ringing so I went to pick it up.

"Good afternnon sir, could I take 5 minutes of your time to participate in a survey?" The caller said.

"Sorry mate I'm just heading out, but I'll ring you back in a few hours." I replied.

"I'm sorry sir, but I leave work soon so I won't be able to receive your call." he said.

"Ah that's alright. Just leave me you house phone number and I'll ring you later." I said.

"Um...That would be quite inconvenient for me I'm afraid sir." He said.

"Well now you know how it feels for me, you jobs worthy cunt."


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2011)

off to buy some more soil today to get the rest of my ladies repotted and then time to start getting em in the flower tent as they are getting very big very quickly but will get some pics up later as i know ive been slacking a lot with pics lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

I need to grab my sand from the attic and then i'm good to get getting some pretty girly flowers planted outside, then throw a girl into the flowering cab. Gotta make up some hash today as well as i'm on me last bud and it's a good month until i have anything new to smoke.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I need to grab my sand from the attic and then i'm good to get getting some pretty girly flowers planted outside, then throw a girl into the flowering cab. Gotta make up some hash today as well as i'm on me last bud and it's a good month until i have anything new to smoke.


Im looking forward to making some hash just as much as iam my first crop  keep end up smoking my leafs when i run outta weed tho so not much for hash need my crop done and down! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Im looking forward to making some hash just as much as iam my first crop  keep end up smoking my leafs when i run outta weed tho so not much for hash need my crop done and down! lol


yeah its something id be quitre interested in doing at some point but need to get the grow in order first lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its something id be quitre interested in doing at some point but need to get the grow in order first lol


hahaha i sat up at 4am once with all the stalks and leafs id collected probs about 7g of shit , stuck it in a ice cream tub shook the fuck outta it for hours and scrape up all the crystals shit man i was desperate , followed some shit method on youtube that didnt really work , think it ruined it tbh cuz smoking it after althought it hadnt worked well didnt do shit !

BHO seems the best way.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Gumball method works awrite. Sambos had good results. I done it and ended up with bout 5g off trim from 2 plants


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Well it's past 2 and i've yet to achieve anything other than frantic dashes to the bathroom. i think civil war has broken out in and around the gut region. Maybe lots of mcdonalds wil sort me out.

I really really wanna buy or make one of those kief sieve (had to google again, some words jut read fucking wrong!). It's gumby btw, gumball is a rally  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMYuKb_jalc FUN! the sound of that v12 mercades at 1:30 is just nomnomnomnomnomnomnom!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone ever tried mixing dyes with there feed/water and getting coloured plants ? probably another of my dumb thoughts lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html << link btw..



Ontheball said:


> Anyone ever tried mixing dyes with there feed/water and getting coloured plants ? probably another of my dumb thoughts lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Anyone ever tried mixing dyes with there feed/water and getting coloured plants ? probably another of my dumb thoughts lol


yes mate i do it all the time.......................i have always wondered what colour they would be if i didnt dye them green............


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooo, this happy over finding a green dreamtime seedling in my flowering cabinet. RAther sad but well, first i've successfully germinated in what, 8 months?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah im fucking loving that food dye business thanks for the linky, wasnt being as dumb as i thought  gonna sacrafice a plant to colours


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Fdd said:


> *DO NOT DYE YOUR WEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT TASTE LIKE POO POO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*

at your own risk 
*


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

never done it myself but from what I read on there make sure you using natural colourants.. they even talk about adding fruit juices and all kinds of weird shit... 

I say why fuck with something that is already perfect...



Ontheball said:


> Ah im fucking loving that food dye business thanks for the linky, wasnt being as dumb as i thought  gonna sacrafice a plant to colours


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 28, 2011)

I reckon you'd need to cure it for a good couple of months to get the taste back to relatively normal. not worth it imo


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

I smoke all my weed in my monster shottie dont care for taste all that much itll be fun


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> never done it myself but from what I read on there make sure you using natural colourants.. they even talk about adding fruit juices and all kinds of weird shit...
> 
> I say why fuck with something that is already perfect...


ive been hearing a few stories about guys flushing there plants with fruit juices to give them an added taste, dunno if it works though!
btw anyone out there got a decent dwc journal, its more to do with starting the seeds off and the first few weeks of care. ive done dwc b4 but it was an established plant in soil that had serious problems so i washed the dirt off the roots and dwc'd it but ive not started from seed. any tips or advice welcome...any cash or naked pics of girlfriends/sister mums/grannies also appreciated.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

ive smoked some flavoured green before it was a bit gacky but still got u high taste was interesting but not offencesive. 

Me and riu search really arent getting on anyone got a guide to cloning/taking cuttings had enough of reading problem threads now -.-


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

try go to advanced search - you can then specify by title only.. also you can use "parenthesis" it seems...

alternatively just search on google for what you are looking for and +rollitup 

link

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog463-how-clone-alot-pictures-very.html




Ontheball said:


> ive smoked some flavoured green before it was a bit gacky but still got u high taste was interesting but not offencesive.
> 
> Me and riu search really arent getting on anyone got a guide to cloning/taking cuttings had enough of reading problem threads now -.-


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a bit of a failure when it comes to starting seeds in rockwool i'm afraid, i have to grow em in soil etc then clone em, at that point they can go in dwc. Either that or i just wash all the soil off and tape it to a net pot.

As it is though here's what you do.

To germ the seed, i've found with rockwool that you can't germ it and then easily insert it, unless rockwool is cut in half and then rubber banded back together, so easier on the whole to just drop it in. You then have the option of germinating it in a prop etc, or in a dwc tub, either way, you just gotta keep a sharp eye on the moisture level of the rockwol, not too wet but not too dry, you should not be able to shake water out but if you pinch two corners gently it should drip water.

To germ it in a dwc tub, you can either use feeder tubes and a submerged pump and drip feed it, or you use the bubbles to keep it wet, which involves monitering the water level, too high and it'll be too wet, too low too dry. Alternatively a more or less powerful pump or the placement of the airstone etc. When doing it this way, it pays to have a second net cup and rockwool cube setup, just as a benchmark cube, run the tub for a few days with the test cube and you'll find your water level wihtout wasting seeds.

Then just keep the rockwool this level of dampness until roots are in the water, after that it doesn't matter one bit how wet the rockwool cube is really. 

Not much of a "thread" but i can answer questions as they're asked haha/ If not i think it was illegal smile that had a very good DWC thread about DWC without the tubes.

As i say, i've always done clones in the past with no issue, seeds slightly more, probably due to my lack of attention, i gto 2 lemon skunks to turn into seedlings just fine and then i killed them y forgetting a humidity dome for a few hours. If using a heated propogator, a dome is essential, the cubes will dry out in hours. and everything will goto shit very very fast.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

When i do DWC i start off seedlings in 1" rockwool cubes then stick them in 3" cubes, there quite happy in them for a good few weeks fed on formulex, i let the roots pack out the cubes then stick them in my net pot then into my DWC bucket. This is the easiest way, if you dont fancy rockwool then root riot cubes are good to start off seedlings then stick them in a net pot with clay pebbles or you could start seedlings off in coco in a net pot when they they have a good root structure then into the DWC system. Theres many ways to go depends on whats in your supply cupboard.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

What's the benefit of moving to larger cubes? I've always used the 1" cubes start to finish. Is there a justification in buying them?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

I had them when i ran NFT so i had a supply also need some type of medium to pack around the net pot 3" cubes fit perfectly into the net pots i use. The standard oxypot pot is a bit bigger so 1" cubes then clay pebbles work well in those pots. I like using 3" cubes as for the first couple of weeks of growth its easy to maintain just keep the cubes moist and let the roots pack out the cubes then into net pots then into the DWC bucket. I also hate clay pebbles falling out the pots when its res change time im still finding them on the floor in the garage and i aint done a DWC grow for a good while now. Theres many ways to go with it i just find rockwool the easiest.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What's the benefit of moving to larger cubes? I've always used the 1" cubes start to finish. Is there a justification in buying them?


I grow in coco and perlite but I use the 3"cubes for my cuttings. I don't think the 1" cubes are big enough to hold enough of a route system prior to transplant.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the info lads, i'm not starting until next week so i'll keep ya all posted as to what i do and how it goes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I pop ma seed, fling them in root riot cubes, wait until they pop there heads and put them straight in the net pot with the clayy pebbles. No prop and mist every day until roots start coming through. 100% record


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I grow in coco and perlite but I use the 3"cubes for my cuttings. I don't think the 1" cubes are big enough to hold enough of a route system prior to transplant.


I do not transplant at all. I stick the clone in the cube, roots start growing, roots keep growing, grow outta the pot and into the water, it then just continues to do what it does.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I do not transplant at all. I stick the clone in the cube, roots start growing, roots keep growing, grow outta the pot and into the water, it then just continues to do what it does.


What size net pot you use TTT? unless its a 1" pot which is perfectly doable i suppose your gonna need some other medium as well as a 1" cube.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

I use a 3" net pot (2.5? around that) and a small handful of hydroton. I've 90L of the stuff in the attic that will never be used as i just re-use. Only problem i have with it is a utter and total lack of stability. Plant falls over the moment it get's alrge and heavy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I use a 3" net pot (2.5? around that) and a small handful of hydroton. I've 90L of the stuff in the attic that will never be used as i just re-use. Only problem i have with it is a utter and total lack of stability. Plant falls over the moment it get's alrge and heavy.


Yeah i know all about that lol way around that is to use bigger net pot which offers a bit more stability or what i ended up doing was actually screwing the net pot to the top of the bucket, no more falling over.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Aye, i could stop it happening by simply screwing 3 or 4 brass hooks into the lid and using them as mooring anchors, but i'm a lazy bastard. 4 days have now passed, each day i tell myself MOVE A PLANT TO THE FLOWER CAB! every day i don't bother. No wonder i'm always running out


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

Im always running out. Ive told myself no more, i aint had a smoke for atleast 3 weeks now and its gonna be atleast that again before i do it aint good running out of smoke man. Im now doing a perpetual grow harvest 3 plants a week with the aim of 2oz min per plant (12/12 from seed) keep an oz 4 me and let the rest go hopefully i dont run out of smoke anymore.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Fuck smoking weed. Sell it.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I see sambo is wrecked again. Liking everything but cany type.lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I see sambo is wrecked again. Liking everything but cany type.lol


you got my number 118 ya git lolol yes im wrecked lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol.

Fuck selling weed, smoke it. No point in money if you can't get high whenever you like, and no need for money if you can get high whenever you like  i'm feeling rubbish but i've cracked open 3 diferent beers and am about to roll a joint. I've been sat all afternoon and evening in the same spot pointlessly arguing with some fools over exodus cheese, piontless but it amused me greatly, nothing more interesting than studying people and watching their true personality coming through 

Just reading a news report. A US government investigation has foiund that 1 in 3 members of the FBI cybersecurity are incompetent, their words  you look at the failed "i'm not police, let's get chummy and personal!" users on these forums, it realy doesn't surprise me that those were their results


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck smoking weed. Sell it.lol


 trouble is i never hold enough back for myself, im what you may call a tit, well not anymore lol. Fuck...im gagging for a puff roll on harvest day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

This porto game is boiling up nicely


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> trouble is i never hold enough back for myself, im what you may call a tit, well not anymore lol. Fuck...im gagging for a puff roll on harvest day.


if i keep back loads then i smoke loads m8 i can never control meself when i got shitloads so nowdays i just get rid off cause when ya going threw a oz every 2-3days its alot of £££


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol jimmy. I canny handle ma smoke, especially good shit. 7g will last me a month or so


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone listen to Devlin? He';s some good songs but i have noticed two things. 1. he is a talentless twat, just started men in black and the opening song is well, he has copied the whole thing and just put lyrics over it and claimed it's him. 2. he's a stupid shit. Apparently mayans are simply aztecs, and apparently god was upset that jesus had to die on the cross, um no, he insisted to win his point and would have no talk of no 

And it's not a lot of money sambo, it's freeeeee  it's potential loss of earning, but not actual loss so i say smooooooooooke. Like you though, it makes no matter what i harvest, it'll all be gone. Cheese might give me 3 ounces for 4 weeks, the sweettooth 8, both were gone in same time frame haha.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone listen to Devlin? He';s some good songs but i have noticed two things. 1. he is a talentless twat, just started men in black and the opening song is well, he has copied the whole thing and just put lyrics over it and claimed it's him. 2. he's a stupid shit. Apparently mayans are simply aztecs, and apparently god was upset that jesus had to die on the cross, um no, he insisted to win his point and would have no talk of no
> 
> And it's not a lot of money sambo, it's freeeeee  it's potential loss of earning, but not actual loss so i say smooooooooooke. Like you though, it makes no matter what i harvest, it'll all be gone. Cheese might give me 3 ounces for 4 weeks, the sweettooth 8, both were gone in same time frame haha.


ttt can ya not see bro that Q a day you smoke is 50quid 70quid in alot of areas, honest m8 do you even earn 70quid a day after tax??? that was when you had a job lolol im just messing i aint ad a job for years im far too sick to work.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

Same here sambo, no rolling skinny jays when you have a shit load of green lol i could easily go beserk and smoke the lot, my new perpetual grow should sort me out tho plus get to sample different strains every week.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Same here sambo, no rolling skinny jays when you have a shit load of green lol i could easily go beserk and smoke the lot, my new perpetual grow should sort me out tho plus get to sample different strains every week.


skinny j's lmao i wont even bother with a joint unless its at least a 1g joint and then when ya smoke from when u wake it aint hard to do 15 1g joints threw the day/night on top of pipes/bongs etc and shwooosh a oz is gone or should i say 200-220 is gone lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha, i kow what you're saying man. But it's potential money, not lost money. If i smoke it instead of sell it i lose nothing, that's my point.

I now don't een earn £30 a week, so i am aware of the statistics, but no, if i had money i'd be buying more beer and expensive whiskeys, so might as well not ahve the money and smoke  I don't live a life that requires much money, i don't follow the normal pattern, suhc as spending 100 on some new jeans. Every item of clothing in my room is at least 5 years old and i paid for maybe 2 items, the majority of society would call me a fucking nutbag, i simply can't find a justification to replace em, they do their job just perfectly.

For all intents and purposes i am royally fucked in the head (i dont' like the roayl wedding, really is roaylly fucked! ) they'd probably have me in a psych ward for the way i think, that's not how society works boy! earn spend die! What do you mean make do!???

I'm same with you, prison joints, pass it along ta, no thanks. Only thing you're gonna get from that is a huge requirement for another joint straight after. It's like being offered a single glass fo wine, why would you fucking bother unless its made from gods nipple sweat.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Lol jimmy. I canny handle ma smoke, especially good shit. 7g will last me a month or so


Fuckin ell billy ill do that a day lol, gotta cut back me thinks.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> skinny j's lmao i wont even bother with a joint unless its at least a 1g joint and then when ya smoke from when u wake it aint hard to do 15 1g joints threw the day/night on top of pipes/bongs etc and shwooosh a oz is gone or should i say 200-220 is gone lolol


If ive got a stash first thing i do when im up is roll a fat one and walk the mutts, come back roll another have a cuppa watch the news roll another ave brekkie then roll another and so on lol, i must learn a bit of self control.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I can snort ma own body weight tho(15 stones).lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> If ive got a stash first thing i do when im up is roll a fat one and walk the mutts, come back roll another have a cuppa watch the news roll another ave brekkie then roll another and so on lol, i must learn a bit of self control.


i aint got no dogs at the mo but love em m8, brought up with rotties but just aint got the living arangements for dogs right now but no what ya saying that 1st joint especially if out in the morning walking ya dogs is a fucking nice joint! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

In fact i just remembered, ive got bout 7g of bubblegum my m8 gave me to try. Its in my coffee table. That will be nice to go home 2. Least i know the shit will be dry now.lol he reads this thread.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> In fact i just remembered, ive got bout 7g of bubblegum my m8 gave me to try. Its in my coffee table. That will be nice to go home 2. Least i know the shit will be dry now.lol he reads this thread.


bubblegum thats a nice smoke sbilly ad a 8th over the wkend on a 6wk cure.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i aint got no dogs at the mo but love em m8, brought up with rotties but just aint got the living arangements for dogs right now but no what ya saying that 1st joint especially if out in the morning walking ya dogs is a fucking nice joint! lol


Best jay of the day sambo especially with the weather weve had lately, up the park under my fav tree watching the world go by lol, love it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Smelled the part if i remember correctly. Defo no cure. Lucky if 5 days hanging. Lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I can snort ma own body weight tho(15 stones).lol


Those were the days billy, cant handle the white anymore used to get the nicest bit of peruvian flake, henrys at a time and id be on a bender all weekend, but fuck the come down. Stick to the green only now but they were good days in my youth lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Smelled the part if i remember correctly. Defo no cure. Lucky if 5 days hanging. Lol


m8 if mine is 7days hanging then thats as good in this day n age as a 6wk cure but the bloke i got the bubblegum off is a real free the weed nutjob and it defo was a 6wk cure the smoke really tasted like bubblegum.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

First spliff of the day about to be lit, i must be ill!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 if mine is 7days hanging then thats as good in this day n age as a 6wk cure but the bloke i got the bubblegum off is a real free the weed nutjob and it defo was a 6wk cure the smoke really tasted like bubblegum.


Lol. Free the weed nutjob. Jimmy im 30 now and still feel like im in ma youth. Thinks theres a problem there.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn, i can't be up after midnight and be functional at work the net day, i grew old overnight. Can't even handle a drink before 8pm or so, i'lll just fall asleep.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

Got another 10 years on ya mate lol sometimes feel like an old codger mind you having a fucked up back and dodgy foot from falling off a roof dont help lol i was off my head doing a roofing job smoking a real nice bit of green enjoying the weather forgot where the ladder was and ended up doing a swan dive onto the patio. It hurt like hell lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucky u never fell on your head.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

Dunno might of been able to walk away without a scratch got a tough nut lol. As i was i was working on my own and the guy whos house it was was out im sparko on the patio came too and my phone was about 30 feet way by the shed on my tool box had to crawl to get it took fucking ages called the mrs first told her i would be late for dinner and could she call the guy whos house it was and get his address then call 999 lol. What a fucking day that was.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

i member being a labourer in london 10yrs ago n a bloke falling from the upstairs windows on this big mansion in west london geezer broke a good few bones wasnt a pretty site lol i still member his screams lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

I felt like screaming lol, ive had pain before but nothing like that even tho i was stoned outa my head it hurt like fuck lol fractured my heel bone in 3 places broke my arm and crushed two discs in my back, a day ill never forget.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I felt like screaming lol, ive had pain before but nothing like that even tho i was stoned outa my head it hurt like fuck lol fractured my heel bone in 3 places broke my arm and crushed two discs in my back, a day ill never forget.


fucking el m8 thats harsh lol ive always thought of me cuzon whos a roofer and how the fuck he could do it after a smoke lol did ya get a claim outa it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Nasty jimmy. Sambo working? Thats the screams u heard m8. It was your own.lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nasty jimmy. Sambo working? Thats the screams u heard m8. It was your own.lol


it was ten yrs ago m8 lolol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

Nah the guy i was doing the job for is a very good friend kinda look at him as a second dad always looked out for me didnt fancy sticking in a claim besides it was my own stupid fault lol been up and down ladders for years always aving a puff and never a problem yet on this particular day i was away with the fairys and wasnt paying attention. Lesson learned dont puff and climb ladders lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2011)

easy all. any yous got a tt100 inline fan with filter? if so how do you connect the fan to filter? proper fiddley with them clamp things. wanted to set it up so filter in tent with fan connected to it then connected to th tubing and out top tent. but cant get it on proper keeps popping off when raised in air, but thinking b easier butcher the tube in two and connect extra bit to filter and fan and the rest running off that that way has abit off slack when hanging between filter and fan. have bin trying all day takes mickey.any yous use biobizz often. i got th whole range i think and not sure wot u do with additives? and can you run the grow/veg one all through grow as has low nute count compaired to alot off th others around. can it run same time as the bloom and topmax? any yous used the heaven and alg i mic and roots and also the leave coat spray by biobizz? got the fish food stuff to seems like slightly weaker vegging one but i could b wrong. used alittle revive today seems helping leafs out alittle. looked at there biobiz web site but not alot info on using combos off the stuff


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

im good i got some good shit happy days im not even capable of thinking about anything else to write about even after reading back pages >.<

fuck me 2 seconds to type 10 minutes to typo/spell check


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. any yous got a tt100 inline fan with filter? if so how do you connect the fan to filter? proper fiddley with them clamp things. wanted to set it up so filter in tent with fan connected to it then connected to th tubing and out top tent. but cant get it on proper keeps popping off when raised in air, but thinking b easier butcher the tube in two and connect extra bit to filter and fan and the rest running off that that way has abit off slack when hanging between filter and fan. have bin trying all day takes mickey.any yous use biobizz often. i got th whole range i think and not sure wot u do with additives? and can you run the grow/veg one all through grow as has low nute count compaired to alot off th others around. can it run same time as the bloom and topmax? any yous used the heaven and alg i mic and roots and also the leave coat spray by biobizz? got the fish food stuff to seems like slightly weaker vegging one but i could b wrong. used alittle revive today seems helping leafs out alittle. looked at there biobiz web site but not alot info on using combos off the stuff


m8 im too wrecked to go into detail but ava look at me journal or the last few pics ive posted in the uk thread u really carnt grow worng with bio-bizz


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. any yous got a tt100 inline fan with filter? if so how do you connect the fan to filter? proper fiddley with them clamp things. wanted to set it up so filter in tent with fan connected to it then connected to th tubing and out top tent. but cant get it on proper keeps popping off when raised in air, but thinking b easier butcher the tube in two and connect extra bit to filter and fan and the rest running off that that way has abit off slack when hanging between filter and fan. have bin trying all day takes mickey.any yous use biobizz often. i got th whole range i think and not sure wot u do with additives? and can you run the grow/veg one all through grow as has low nute count compaired to alot off th others around. can it run same time as the bloom and topmax? any yous used the heaven and alg i mic and roots and also the leave coat spray by biobizz? got the fish food stuff to seems like slightly weaker vegging one but i could b wrong. used alittle revive today seems helping leafs out alittle. looked at there biobiz web site but not alot info on using combos off the stuff


I use tt fans in my cabs, you got the right clamps? should ave these fast clamp thingies about 2" wide with foam in the middle they tighten by two screws and work well gonna need to support the filter/fan tho bungees are good here.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

might post a pic of the bud i got it was quite sexy but im not sure im capable


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

whilst were on fans anyone know were i can get a really small fan ? tried tesco direct etc couldnt find one small enough in a decent budget


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I use tt fans in my cabs, you got the right clamps? should ave these fast clamp thingies about 2" wide with foam in the middle they tighten by two screws and work well gonna need to support the filter/fan tho bungees are good here.


got 2m clamps but no foam and one screw on them. got kinda bungy things they r abit weak arsed tho. even got mate with tiny hands have ago but even lady hands couldnt do it. will do abit of diy with the hose as need done before weekend to move me gals. wont b perfect but all good.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 im too wrecked to go into detail but ava look at me journal or the last few pics ive posted in the uk thread u really carnt grow worng with bio-bizz


cheers man will have a re read. think looked before but will recap on it. probably still pest you another day tho pick ya brain.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 28, 2011)

these are what you want


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2011)

wot kinda fan? inline or to blow canopy? ebay desk top tenner with delivery. 4 inch inline bout 20 - 50 on ebay.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1574722these are what you want


yeah they look alot better then the wank i got to pin together. will look e bay now for couple them bad boys. cheeers fella


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 28, 2011)

ill do some deeper searching cant use ebay unfortuantly.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

"Do you William, take this stuck up social climber to be your lawful wedded wife?"
"I do."
"Do you Kate, take this balding elite sponger to be your lawful wedded husband?"
"I do."

"I therefore pronounce you a further combined drain on the UK's resources."


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was taking the piss out of this black bloke in the pub for wearing his sunglasses indoors.

How I laughed when he overheard me, came over and said, "Dem's not sunglasses, dem's ma nostrils."


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ill do some deeper searching cant use ebay unfortuantly.


wat kind of fan is it you need tho? inline or a desk fan for blowing over the canopy?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

i use a desk fan, the clip on version , its handy if ur growing in a tent as you can just slide it up the tent pole as the plant grows
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=clip+fan&hl=en&prmd=ivns&resnum=1&biw=1024&bih=647&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6887365784016661582&sa=X&ei=3Wq6TZ3-LYKZ8QPUmbnZBQ&ved=0CGkQ8wIwAg#
similar to that, as well as helping to push against the plants,thereby helping develop stem thickness, it also cuts down the direct heat from the light and keeps air moving in the grow area. this cuts down on mould and other possible disease shit. think you can pick them up for as little as £6 or so.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2011)

Future King Billy getting married today. Got a ring to it. Dont know why it appeals to me. Dura enter stage right


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

i wonder if kayne will be performing gold digger...


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder if he will arrive on a white horse


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

HITLER/BRAUN married 29th April 1945.. good to see the germans keeping tradition...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

when he gets crowned ah wonder if he fancies a wee trip back to the river boyne, me and lotta mates would be more than happy tae accompany him, then on to dublin with a final appearance at Parkhead.....and this time nae fuckin mistakes like leavin any1 left behind tae complain!!......


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2011)

King Billy's on the wall, King Billy's on the wall


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

that fan with the clip looks like just the number im after , yes sae canopy m8 , only got baby lights.  i cant believe i still got smoke left today im a happy boy


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

dooobiedabooooo, i'm forgetting what work is like with all this holliday, just sitting arond morning till noon playing gta and such and being very lazy


----------



## kevin murphy (Apr 29, 2011)

doing a 64 plant grow at moment in uk.. mixed seeds armaggedon x sirrus critical plus moby hash dready cheese ,kalishnkovs,power kush,lady purples ,arjan no#1 maxi gom,quasar,red dwarf,panama,and a few others...


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

Epic aint it get up about lunch time go sleep about the time im ment to get up ! im self employed but fucked my van and equipment so cant work its kinda been since xmas hahahahaha it is nice being a bum ! until the other day that is in my lazy boy thuggy joint going on nailing some head shots on cod and the mrs walks in all happy and smiley 0_o She like "ive got you a job !" yeah yeah my heart sank lol bad times  so now i gotta go work a shitty job so i can get back to my real job that i cant even be arsed with if only capitalism was never invented.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> doing a 64 plant grow at moment in uk.. mixed seeds armaggedon x sirrus critical plus moby hash dready cheese ,kalishnkovs,power kush,lady purples ,arjan no#1 maxi gom,quasar,red dwarf,panama,and a few others...


got some numbers there pal lets hope your gonna contribute to my area lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Hahahaha, sounds like me whenever i get a phone call to let me know that a potential tennant will be phoneing me. Phone turns off pronto! Fuck flat sharing.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

shit think i just busted a mail but im unsure dunno what todo with the plant now eeek.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Sneak out and leave it under the windscreen wiper of a police car  leave a note saying that all the money you own is worhtless so you'll being paying your taxes like our ancestors did, with produce, of intrinsic value.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

ah shit i cant get a pic close enough on my camera i can but im too shakey fuck sake ! im almost certain its a male but being first grow im not 100% but im gonna play it save , its out the cab atm , how should i dispose of it ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> doing a 64 plant grow at moment in uk.. mixed seeds armaggedon x sirrus critical plus moby hash dready cheese ,kalishnkovs,power kush,lady purples ,arjan no#1 maxi gom,quasar,red dwarf,panama,and a few others...


 good to have a new face in the thread you aint fucking around either hay with 64plants lol all different strains lol fucking el m8 thats gonna be some work especially as they are in soil too aint they?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

CHop it up and dump it in a random hedgerow  Personally every bit of soil coco rootmass stalks etc i've had since i started growing, well they're all still here haha, Hopefully it's all dry enough that i don't fund myself with an attic full of silage in a year or so's time haha.

With males, they start off looking "is it isn't it" and then bam, it is as clear as night and day, hermies on the other hand can sneak up and rape ya before you know what's going on.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

well i check them morning and night since ive flipped them to 12/12 first 3 days i didnt see any sex signs , checked them this morning and what i thought was new growth is possible sac's ? im trying to look on the brighter side of more cab more but it was one of my better plants too  really dont want to kill it lol ! argh lame !


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

First time i encountered a male it started off looking like this





A week later and 5 more got chopped down. A few weeks later and all the rest were chopped for herming. Fuck bagseed!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

hopefully this works.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Ball sacks ahoy!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

someone just got neutered.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

and they say pot makes you lazy... bah



Ontheball said:


> Epic aint it get up about lunch time go sleep about the time im ment to get up ! im self employed but fucked my van and equipment so cant work its kinda been since xmas hahahahaha it is nice being a bum ! until the other day that is in my lazy boy thuggy joint going on nailing some head shots on cod and the mrs walks in all happy and smiley 0_o She like "ive got you a job !" yeah yeah my heart sank lol bad times  so now i gotta go work a shitty job so i can get back to my real job that i cant even be arsed with if only capitalism was never invented.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

That fly-past was ok.

Not the first time that a Lancaster bomber and two Spitfires flew over a house full of Germans...


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> and they say pot makes you lazy... bah


it doesnt make you lazy its just makes you realise the things that were important when ur were sober are actually not that important ! lol

Hoping i busted that male in time , u guys think ill be ok ? dont want a herm farm lol just gonna stay on top of it got 8 plants left now hoping i only get one or two more. althought 0 would be better


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

I love watching my big fat gypsy wedding on tv. Its a show about a community of weird inbred people, with ridiculous customs that don't pay taxes, going mad and spending an over the top amount of money on celebrating occasions. 

remind you of anything does it????


----------



## dura72 (Apr 29, 2011)

We're having a wedding, you're paying. You're not invited. Now run along and organise a street party in our honour. There's a good peasant.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Should be fine. Unless any of the ablls look like this then you got it in time






That';s a hermie ball that fluffed the whole plant thanks to lovely air circulation. The weird shriveled thingy about an inch below my finger. You can see big splotches on polen on the leaves


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

i was waiting for a big terroristy fiery explosion, no such luck lol.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

ttt that mofo is riddled , went away on holiday or sumfin ? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

So the day has passed, nothing has changed and the country is outta a good bit of money. I wonder how much of the millions and millions the government has made back from tourism for the wedding and not just tourists who happened to be here anyways. I'd be willing to bet the police and military wages for the weeks leading upto the event far surpassed any tourist income. Work certainly experienced no increase in profits as a result of tourism, quite the opposit, the government flooded us with bank holidays and as a result noone came into work tio buy anything so i wasn't asked to work and i lost lots of money as a result. Wicked plan! Thanks government!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 29, 2011)

any1 no where i can get drunk/idiot proof timers lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

Friday Porn, end of 7 weeks 12/12.

Group shot.


The other woman.


The keeper.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

nice buds m8 and nice vodka too lol

are you growing the nemesis from seedsman? and skunk#1 limited edition from sensi?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

cant remeber for the life of me were i got mine but got fed up with the pins jobbies and got this , its been bullet proof have no timer worrys anymore


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Fuck that, way to confusing. Lived in me flat for over 2 years and still havn't worked out how to setup the heating to turn on automatically  fuckers only got 3 buttons and i'm confused


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a problem with timers. Now ive just put everything on 24/7. What that your growing there newuser.lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck that, way to confusing. Lived in me flat for over 2 years and still havn't worked out how to setup the heating to turn on automatically  fuckers only got 3 buttons and i'm confused


pmsl its simples !


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

i cant wait to move out of this pokey little hole and buy a tent and grow me some fatty buds. im debating about dismantling a set of drawers for a new cab mines full >.<


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice buds m8 and nice vodka too lol
> 
> are you growing the nemesis from seedsman? and skunk#1 limited edition from sensi?


Yes,I took some clones from the Nemesis but they didn't take so I've decided to just throw it into flower when the Skunk comes out.
It's been topped 10 times and had all the fan leaves removed to take the clones so it should be quite interesting.
I might stick it in a big pot and veg for 2 week longer and do a monster,I'm buying a 600w so it can go under 1000w total if I can vent ok.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

that things got a tree trunk...



The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes,I took some clones from the Nemesis but they didn't take so I've decided to just throw it into flower when the Skunk comes out.
> It's been topped 10 times and had all the fan leaves removed to take the clones so it should be quite interesting.
> I might stick it in a big pot and veg for 2 week longer and do a monster,I'm buying a 600w so it can go under 1000w total if I can vent ok.
> View attachment 1575942View attachment 1575945


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

Fucksake!

Anybody know how to stop your photo's being shown as thumbnails after you've attempted to delete them?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that things got a tree trunk...


Yeah,bet you can't bend it till it snaps!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

The photo uploader is annoying. You upload the photo, open the link in a new tab and copy it's url such as this one
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1575942d1304096858-uk-growers-thread-dscn3616.jpg

You then wrap the image tags around and can then delete the thumbnail from the post. I just use imageshack, much less hassle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The photo uploader is annoying. You upload the photo, open the link in a new tab and copy it's url such as this one
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1575942d1304096858-uk-growers-thread-dscn3616.jpg
> 
> You then wrap the image tags around and can then delete the thumbnail from the post. I just use imageshack, much less hassle


Cheers TipTop.
Imageshack,on it! It winds me up when I pick the best shot's to show,click post and it dumps the recycle bin all over the screen aswell.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2011)

here ya go Ontheball....


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

cheers sae ive done alot of research on it , just first time ive ever had to deal with it im still a newbie to all this  i was almost certain it was male i just didnt want it to turn out it was just new growth and i was mistaking it for sacks and end us killing a good plant.

funny thing is yesterday i wrote an "F?" on the pot as that one was looking like a fem then boom , so i have no ideas what to expect with the others will give them a check before lights out shortly.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

i swear i can see pistils on my fav palnt  happy happy


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

just write f's on the other ones... problem solved...



Ontheball said:


> cheers sae ive done alot of research on it , just first time ive ever had to deal with it im still a newbie to all this  i was almost certain it was male i just didnt want it to turn out it was just new growth and i was mistaking it for sacks and end us killing a good plant.
> 
> funny thing is yesterday i wrote an "F?" on the pot as that one was looking like a fem then boom , so i have no ideas what to expect with the others will give them a check before lights out shortly.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> just write f's on the other ones... problem solved...


heh i just had a thought cannabis ladies are the only non slags in the world except nuns i guess


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> heh i just had a thought cannabis ladies are the only non slags in the world except nuns i guess


Nuns love it,there's shit loads in porn movies.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

Well then doesnt that just make weed even better  the only women ill really love mary jane


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Just get over to bangkok and you'll very much change that perception haha. I love that line in Mr Nice "do you think they're real nuns mate" "dunno, see if you can buy em for the evening" or whatever it is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sure there's a nun in The Serbian Film aswell,that pretty much seals the deal!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> cheers sae ive done alot of research on it , just first time ive ever had to deal with it im still a newbie to all this  i was almost certain it was male i just didnt want it to turn out it was just new growth and i was mistaking it for sacks and end us killing a good plant.
> 
> funny thing is yesterday i wrote an "F?" on the pot as that one was looking like a fem then boom , so i have no ideas what to expect with the others will give them a check before lights out shortly.


well the way i got told was when the buds first start forming.....female you will only see thin hairs, males kinda have a hair/miniature ball formation combo thingymabob


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Fookin ell lads. Just ground up a random piece of bubble hash. Dunno which bag that one came out of but christ, 4 tokes on my joint and i had to come back inside. Might give it another go in an hour  My mind feels like it's been gang raped by the russian shot put team. 8 rotations, shift weigh, extend arm and penetrate! Now i think of it though, i reckon that might be made into a porn phenomenon. Extreme brute force fisting. Jet Lee could probably put on some good performances. I smell money!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

oh dear he got high


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

ill be with you soon


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> HITLER/BRAUN married 29th April 1945.. good to see the germans keeping tradition...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

swan rizla (i know there not as good) are buy one get one free in onestop lmao


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

ding dong those bells are guna fucking ring........hope all you had and having a fine day........


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

so i ordered a chinese online they rang me to confirm. -.-


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

I got fish cakes to eat by this evening else i'd be charging out the door for some chinese. Restaurant out back of my house haha. Whatcha go for? i'm always boring and get pork with mushrooms and egg fried rice. really need a touch more money ot adventurous. Nowt worse than spening your last penny and ending up with a shitty veg based dish haha


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

Hahaha nothing to exciting first and for most 1.5l coke (ive given myself a sugar addiction) chicken balls with SSS , Beef chow mein , 1/4 Crispy duck n pancakes.  will be here in half hour so im gonna go nurse the shottie for a bit.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

Fook me! Costs me a tenner for a normal dish and rice, let alone adding 9 quid for a quater duck and that lot. When i lived in hong kong briefly i used to be able to take £5 out with me, and get back home with a shopping bag of bbq pork with rice, duck, cicken, crackers, nom nom nom nom. Don't even get me started on their mcdonalds. delicious! and too cheap not to buy just for the hell of it.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

i had a wasabi filet o'fish when i was there... with shake shake fries lolz seaweed shake shake is awesome



tip top toker said:


> Fook me! Costs me a tenner for a normal dish and rice, let alone adding 9 quid for a quater duck and that lot. When i lived in hong kong briefly i used to be able to take £5 out with me, and get back home with a shopping bag of bbq pork with rice, duck, cicken, crackers, nom nom nom nom. Don't even get me started on their mcdonalds. delicious! and too cheap not to buy just for the hell of it.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

also in japan they had a mega teriyaki and in germany they had beer (not a burger just in a regular cup) lolz good ol maccy d's


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

First thing i had when i arrived was mcdonalds, got one of everything hahaha, after that it was straight to a random 30th floor restaurant for black pepper steaks  I'd love to get abck there


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

i prefer kfc in australia you can get chicken flavour salt on the chips and lil pots of mash with gravy, same in trinidad. Lived in south africa too for a while worst kfc in the world and ive tried a few lol

dont really like mc d's apart from the breakfast in canada you can get a sausage n egg muffin but the muffin is laced with maple syrup lol fucking gross.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

i heard mcdonalds in india are shit... haha no beef


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i prefer kfc in australia you can get chicken flavour salt on the chips and lil pots of mash with gravy, same in trinidad. Lived in south africa too for a while worst kfc in the world and ive tried a few lol
> 
> dont really like mc d's apart from the breakfast in canada you can get a *sausage n egg muffin but the muffin is laced with maple syrup lol fucking gross*.


Maple syrup flavored, we love that over here bro!!!

We still have maple trees I guess? You guys don't?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

easy all. enjoy the freak show earlier. bunch spoilt tits who dont seem notice all the cuts and skint country. alright for sum wen everything is paid for i guess. plants r doing well loving the nutes. misses winding me up now, was moaning before needed move plants upstairs now moaning they up there th tent is to big. and she getting paranoid now even tho only got 4 under a 150 hps with loads fans to keep tent cool. spend small fortune on being safe now im told after these i cant grow no more? if i new that i would just finished them off on cheap. ent got money to be messed bout. time for flat hunting as rather keep growing now got small set up on go. got couple months save up so least get see these few through. just plants best b fems and cant afford fuck ups now.


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. enjoy the freak show earlier. bunch spoilt tits who dont seem notice all the cuts and skint country. alright for sum wen everything is paid for i guess. plants r doing well loving the nutes. misses winding me up now, was moaning before needed move plants upstairs now moaning they up there th tent is to big. and she getting paranoid now even tho only got 4 under a 150 hps with loads fans to keep tent cool. spend small fortune on being safe now im told after these i cant grow no more? if i new that i would just finished them off on cheap. ent got money to be messed bout. time for flat hunting as rather keep growing now got small set up on go. got couple months save up so least get see these few through. just plants best b fems and cant afford fuck ups now.


150 hps? That is like a couple table lamps in watts?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i prefer kfc in australia you can get chicken flavour salt on the chips and lil pots of mash with gravy, same in trinidad. Lived in south africa too for a while worst kfc in the world and ive tried a few lol
> 
> dont really like mc d's apart from the breakfast in canada you can get a sausage n egg muffin but the muffin is laced with maple syrup lol fucking gross.


Haha, chicken salt. MAccy d's in england is pretty crap, but i like the price pont of the double cheeseburger, althouhg it's rising. In HK though it's just almost gourmet, i mean really really good. One thing you can get at some chinese takeouts is there chicken wings in chilli salt. When done propperly, that is better than any chicken wings you'll ever taste again, i had membership to a house owners spa complex (jammy bastard that i am at times haha) that had a poolside bar serving food. You're all bastards making me recall all these supressed memories of kick ass times. Gah! Why did we give it back to them again, fuck that, let's campaign to get it back!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i heard mcdonalds in india are shit... haha no beef


lol, you think the english ones are giving you beef.......


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

hahahah 

cow full of steroids is still a cow.. yumm steroids...

Our beef - no binders, no fillers, no additives - just 100% juicy beef made from whole cuts of forequarter and flank.
Sourced from over 16,000 British and Irish farms.

Are the burgers really just 100% beef?
Yes. McDonald's burgers are made from 100 percent beef - no binders, fillers or additives. Once the patties are made, they are immediately frozen and dispatched to the restaurants. The beef patties are cooked, without added fat or oil, between hot plates that cook the patties from both sides - a similar cooking process to the grilling machines that are sold in a variety of kitchenware stores. Finally, salt and pepper is added for seasoning.

yumm frozen



del66666 said:


> lol, you think the english ones are giving you beef.......


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

choempi said:


> 150 hps? That is like a couple table lamps in watts?


yeah man its tiny. kicks out alot off light tho trust. my ladies 2ft and bushy and still vegging. i thought would stetch or b like some cfl grows all small storks but nah there like trees can defo c hps grown and thick storks. think that half the birds worry she thought i would grow weak plants or kill off early and now they big and smelly.


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah man its tiny. kicks out alot off light tho trust. my ladies 2ft and bushy and still vegging. i thought would stetch or b like some cfl grows all small storks but nah there like trees can defo c hps grown and thick storks. think that half the birds worry she thought i would grow weak plants or kill off early and now they big and smelly.


Chill her out...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

nah i just think the older birds get the more mental they become or its just the more you spend time with em the more annoying they become. haha fuck it. sambo checked out ya journel again looking blinding. wot you thinking you could pull of them beasts when they done?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

u been munching them shrooms choempi and got lost in the uk thread lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> nah i just think the older birds get the more mental they become or its just the more you spend time with em the more annoying they become. haha fuck it. sambo checked out ya journel again looking blinding. wot you thinking you could pull of them beasts when they done?


they are all mental mate , they just hide it well for a while, then the mask slips and you see what i like to call the ugly face.....


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> u been munching them shrooms choempi and got lost in the uk thread lol


fugger...


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> nah i just think the older birds get the more mental they become or its just the more you spend time with em the more annoying they become. haha fuck it. sambo checked out ya journel again looking blinding. wot you thinking you could pull of them beasts when they done?


I meant chill her out with a good hard rogerin


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

yeh u right there del. was her wanting me grow so dont have c old mates and temptations and bad / dodgy deals. and im really getting into this grow lark. fuck it tho j and all seems alittle better now.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

choempi said:


> I meant chill her out with a good hard rogerin


haha. nah she dont deserve any that tonight.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

if she knew this about u before u got together its her hang up, tell her to sort it out.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> nah i just think the older birds get the more mental they become or its just the more you spend time with em the more annoying they become. haha fuck it. sambo checked out ya journel again looking blinding. wot you thinking you could pull of them beasts when they done?


i dunno m8 i hoping for 12oz from the 3 but we will see, shows ya tho mdb that ya can get a decent amount of smokeage from justa few plants.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo that dry weight yeah? so 4 o per plant. that is impressive. on my grow b happy with 1 o per plant as 1st run.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> sambo that dry weight yeah? so 4 o per plant. that is impressive. on my grow b happy with 1 o per plant as 1st run.


wet or dry whatcha reckon lol

day 43 they should really go 63 but il take em down on 56


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

anyone ever had a palnt sprout 3 leafs and keep going that way ?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wet or dry whatcha reckon lol
> 
> day 43 they should really go 63 but il take em down on 56


atm i recon left to right 3, 2.5, 2.5. im shit at these games tho


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wet or dry whatcha reckon lol
> 
> day 43 they should really go 63 but il take em down on 56


I am chopping a Full Moon at 12 weeks tonight


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

lol you are loving having ya net back hay m8 lol your posting whore you carnt get enough of riu lol i was the same when i joined up.

the plant look nice bro dont worry, what lights you got now was it you doing the swap for sae's 400hps?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

looking pucker matey. couple more weeks you say?
ontheball na i ent seen that before. on one mine i think has 9 fingers and a mini leaf pointing opposite way more a thumb haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> atm i recon left to right 3, 2.5, 2.5. im shit at these games tho


you are shit at guessing games m8 cause the 1st plant that you say 3 is the smallest really bro, the last the critical mass i reckon at least 4 its basically good big bud and although ya carnt see in the pic all the heads are joined up and big.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> looking pucker matey. couple more weeks you say?
> ontheball na i ent seen that before. on one mine i think has 9 fingers and a mini leaf pointing opposite way more a thumb haha


well its livers,pyschosis and critical mass from mr nice, the livers nefing from 8-11wk the pyschosis 9wks and the cm is really a 8wk strain.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol you are loving having ya net back hay m8 lol your posting whore you carnt get enough of riu lol i was the same when i joined up.
> 
> the plant look nice bro dont worry, what lights you got now was it you doing the swap for sae's 400hps?


i just love the pattern its just like a triangle crop circle from above lol , yeah man loving having the net , my mrs got a 2nd job on a bar so im 24/7 without a car atm so its good to pass some time on riu 

yeah its me after saes lights got a job lined up so will hopefully grab them soon


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you are shit at guessing games m8 cause the 1st plant that you say 3 is the smallest really bro, the last the critical mass i reckon at least 4 its basically good big bud and although ya carnt see in the pic all the heads are joined up and big.


hahah see i tell no lies lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

didnt it say in journal you chopping early? shame man but they looking good now and sure still get fair amount off them. you lst them or wotever name is. i tried once and snapped off branch so thought bollocks doing that again.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i just love the pattern its just like a triangle crop circle from above lol , yeah man loving having the net , my mrs got a 2nd job on a bar so im 24/7 without a car atm so its good to pass some time on riu
> 
> yeah its me after saes lights got a job lined up so will hopefully grab them soon


i love them pic too when ya stand over the plant.

1st pic is not mine but a friends SLH second is my pyschosis.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> didnt it say in journal you chopping early? shame man but they looking good now and sure still get fair amount off them. you lst them or wotever name is. i tried once and snapped off branch so thought bollocks doing that again.


no mdb no topping/fimming/lst that just a long veg thats all, yeah gotta get em down on 56days carnt let em go no longer unfortunatly.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

Sick learnt a few new things with my camera today its much better than i first realised  do u guys ever open ur cabs/tents when lights are off , ive strictll kept doors closed when its light of but i well wanna have a peak lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

2nd picture buds look heavy. this all done biobiz and soil. fair play. did you run the veg nutes all through th grow?
cooking lamb chops got the muncheys now


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Sick learnt a few new things with my camera today its much better than i first realised  do u guys ever open ur cabs/tents when lights are off , ive strictll kept doors closed when its light of but i well wanna have a peak lol


lol geezer i see em for 5-10mins each day when i water em and thats it they take months to grow ya dont wana be watching em all the time just makes it seem longer lol although i will add when i started was no different and pratically grew with em i was in the grow room so much lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

ive just munched a fat chinese to myself  running outta weed tho


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> 2nd picture buds look heavy. this all done biobiz and soil. fair play. did you run the veg nutes all through th grow?
> cooking lamb chops got the muncheys now


lamb chops ya lucky fucker! minted? whatcha gonna av with em? or just munch em on there own?

yeah m8 just bio-bizz i didnt use any nutes in veg but yeah do give em some veg nutes now and then, i fucked up thats why the 1st plant looks yellow i underfed her.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

is that the CM on the right bro?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah las cm on the right m8 livers left and pyscho middle.

pics can be disceiving cause although it dont look like it i reckon that cm will out yield the other 2.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol geezer i see em for 5-10mins each day when i water em and thats it they take months to grow ya dont wana be watching em all the time just makes it seem longer lol although i will add when i started was no different and pratically grew with em i was in the grow room so much lol


haha im pretty good considering im sat just next to them lol normally check mornings lunch and lights out just always makes things seem a little better knowing there coming. I need todo something about a new cab pretty sharpish tho.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

ur hedge needs a trim mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

mint jelly. nah i wasnt brave enough do full on meal. prob do chips with next j. was going do meal for bird but she talked self out that. 
cool on nutes i done same 4 5weeks old and 1st nute feed today. leafs r all pointing up and look happy. stuck little roots and alm i mac or woteva it called and th grow. seems happy combo.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ur hedge needs a trim mate


your right m8 im gonna get on that big time 2mora been thinking the same just to get some more light to everything to finish it off for the last 10days.

you in the world of the normal 2night then? no edibles lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

fuck that i spend couple hours wit plants. talking as they breathe wot i breathe out and they get couple hours of music.reckon vibes help with branches. haha mayb im alittle mental but seems like it


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

dont worry girls il soldier on with another pyschosis pipe and vodka while you all go sleep lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

im still sat here with the shottie only 2 left tho >.< going to bed as soon as i run out then hopefully mrs will wake me uip when shes home n i can smoke hers lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

still here. multi tasking rolling nd cookin. gordan ramsey ent got a thing on me. mayb do better lamb but not this stoned


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im still sat here with the shottie only 2 left tho >.< going to bed as soon as i run out then hopefully mrs will wake me uip when shes home n i can smoke hers lol


what do you call a shottie? different areas m8 shottie can mean all sorts of pipes/bongs


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> still here. multi tasking rolling nd cookin. gordan ramsey ent got a thing on me. mayb do better lamb but not this stoned


sorry mdb im pissed 4got your cooking the chops you munched them badboys yet?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

ill show u all 2mrw i wanna pretend to sleep b4 shes home  peace out.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

shottie here is a bottle little water and a tube. prefer pipe or bong or j myself


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ill show u all 2mrw i wanna pretend to sleep b4 shes home  peace out.


lmao i no what ya mean m8 take it easy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> shottie here is a bottle little water and a tube. prefer pipe or bong or j myself


http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ws-series-messias-illusion-ice-5mm---double-tree-perc-188.cfm?iProductID=5780 getting that ina few weeks m8.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

munched two cooking two more now. then j. all yous watch ufc. mental fight tommorow gsp vs sheilds going b fireworks. then lfc vs newcastle sun dinner time. weekend looks alright plus see my kid to so blinding


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

now thats a serious bit kit. i like alot. be a night cap and half


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> munched two cooking two more now. then j. all yous watch ufc. mental fight tommorow gsp vs sheilds going b fireworks. then lfc vs newcastle sun dinner time. weekend looks alright plus see my kid to so blinding


love ufc m8 been watching it for yrs gsp will bitch slap him like every1else lol im still pissed off tho that dana banned paul daley i liked that fighter.

oh yeah and YiD ARMY!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

yeh but dailey doin alright in other comp. but ufc have brought that company to so he could go back ufc if does well. daily lost to diaz in a final. i love gsp but that sheilds is a animal man. like loyota macheda and anderson silver to they crazy fighters. think loyota got randy coulture tomorrow to.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

if gsp dont knock him out by 3 round then sheilds will get submission in last two. come on gsp


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh but dailey doin alright in other comp. but ufc have brought that company to so he could go back ufc if does well. daily lost to diaz in a final. i love gsp but that sheilds is a animal man. like loyota macheda and anderson silver to they crazy fighters. think loyota got randy coulture tomorrow to.


joniour dos santos that bloke will get the heavyweight soon and hes light enough to drop down and take the light heavyweight too same as gsp and silva dominate there weights imo


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

i reckon bones jones will dominATE light heavy for few years. that phil davies heavy weight ment b dropping to light heavt weight to so b good match up there. yeh dos santos is good and he beating brock in the ufc training semi pro fighters thingy. wanna c a silver fight either gsp or loyota machedia. b amazing


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

i dont care who he fights i wana see anderson fucked up dont like that bloke to much showboating


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2011)

wont happen matey he capable of beating any type fighter. he will retire in few years. chael sonnet or woteva came very close to doing him and got tapped in last ten seconds. r we the only fuckers up here?


----------



## choempi (Apr 29, 2011)

hey sambo, you likey the mush? You guys grow over there right?


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 29, 2011)

muwhahaha plan worked bitches , gsp for the win for sure !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ws-series-messias-illusion-ice-5mm---double-tree-perc-188.cfm?iProductID=5780 getting that ina few weeks m8.


This is how I roll,


Vapir Oxygen Mini, £60 cheapest vape on the market.
It gets abused daily!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Sambo i reckon u will get 10 proper dry. Selling dry 13. Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo i reckon u will get 10 proper dry. Selling dry 13. Lol


proper dry??? whats that? lmao the pyschosis doesnt ever go to that hay smell it stinks from the chop and is stinky as fuck even wet


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

choempi said:


> hey sambo, you likey the mush? You guys grow over there right?


nar not many people grow the mushys, although we do get a naturel shroom that grows around sept-oct we use to make tea with it shit is strong tripping hard for 8-12hrs from 100 mushy tea split between 2 people. the uk mushys look nothing like what they use to sell in the dam they are long with a small head.

choempi why you got adam sandler as ya avater m8?


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nar not many people grow the mushys, although we do get a naturel shroom that grows around sept-oct we use to make tea with it shit is strong tripping hard for 8-12hrs from 100 mushy tea split between 2 people. the uk mushys look nothing like what they use to sell in the dam they are long with a small head.
> 
> choempi why you got adam sandler as ya avater m8?


he is a pitcher, 2 time cy young, world series champ, Tim Lincecum, aka the freak, throws heat and a big time stoner...


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

you got any links to the uk then choempi? or ya just on a random 1 in the uk thread lol i spent bout 2months living on a boat in a town called kingston bout 2hrs away from toronto really enjoyed canada found it to be nice clean friendly country, i member lots of donut shops and expensive cigs tho lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Cant see u being able to get that mag. Check the date.


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cant see u being able to get that mag. Check the date.


it was just before his first cy young


----------



## choempi (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you got any links to the uk then choempi? or ya just on a random 1 in the uk thread lol i spent bout 2months living on a boat in a town called kingston bout 2hrs away from toronto really enjoyed canada found it to be nice clean friendly country, i member lots of donut shops and expensive cigs tho lol


no, just random fuking off

[video=youtube;dsyqQmnI0gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsyqQmnI0gc&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2011)

morning all. mrs still a twat. we have split today. got 2 months so finish this batch up. plenty more trouts in the sea. theres no shortage off women but defo a shortage on smokage. need find flat with a none snooping landlord...local to my kiddo as couldnt handle not seeing her.


----------



## Vento (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Ya People 

Hey , I'm not sure if this has been posted here yet .... but i have come across an AMAZING budget dehumidifier .

I got some of the Value range dehumidifiers from ARGOS £75 ... VERY noisy and big ...but not very effective for all the noise and size ...I have to admit i was a bit pissed off with them but i never had an alternative that was cheap .

Anyways , One broke down ( only 2 weeks old ) so i decided to take it back and get a refund , The guy at Argos said " we have a few of these returned " so i decided i was gonna bring the others back while i still could .

So ... I just happened to be going to ALDI that day to get some of the gardening stuff they had on sale .... was walking down the isle and a box caught my attention ... Looked like a PS3 ...Anyways , This slick looking machine turned out to be a dehumidifier ... It's small ( Bit bigger than a PS3 ) VERY VERY quiet and does an awesome job , I tested one out , I collected three times the water in half the time .... fits on the wall and don't take up a load of space , I went back and bought a few before they had all gone 

I have no idea how good they will be over time .... But right now they are the best bit of kit i have bought in a long time .... And oh .... And Only *£30*

So if you have a small room and your looking for a smart cheap powerful alternative for your humidity problems ... head to ALDI 

Can't find anything about it on the Aldi website but here is the spec 
http://www.best-b2b.com/Products/452/455-1/air-purifierdehumidifier_23752.html

Hope this helps someone 

Have a great weekend all 

Peace


*V*


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all. mrs still a twat. we have split today. got 2 months so finish this batch up. plenty more trouts in the sea. theres no shortage off women but defo a shortage on smokage. need find flat with a none snooping landlord...local to my kiddo as couldnt handle not seeing her.



hope you get it all sorted dude always a stressful time.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all. mrs still a twat. we have split today. got 2 months so finish this batch up. plenty more trouts in the sea. theres no shortage off women but defo a shortage on smokage. need find flat with a none snooping landlord...local to my kiddo as couldnt handle not seeing her.


women hay i got the opersite problem the missus want to turn my lil percy grow into a factory lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuck women they just complicate any and everything


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

I often worry about the intelligence of people who try and economize with toilet paper..


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> women hay i got the opersite problem the missus want to turn my lil percy grow into a factory lol


hahaha mines the same mate but cant say i mind that much


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2011)

yo sambo did you pass out yesterday hah. how much for your woman hah ha? wanna swap. she sounds like a keeper matey fair play. mines fit as just mental. bin explaining to stepson today as he overheard argueing. had him in tears all day as dont want me to go. said he welcome anytime to c me and that i c him as my little man and always will. he already had a drunk violent dad leaving him and i dont wnt him going off rails cos off it. bless him he asked if he could live with me rather then his mum. man weekend not looking as good as was lastnight. typical women ruining a nice planned weekend. feel bit down today. think visit to daughter perk me up and if still down after that may go on hunt couple lads who owe me money. skull cracking always puts a smile on my face. guessing not so much a family man so my promises of being a nice bloke dont hold now. am off the leash so to speak.wot a fuck about. single life for me now with few booty calls from local scutters ha ha. world will keep turning. cheers for advise. dura not on today with his crazy sense humour? could do with few side splitting jokes haha no pressure.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yo sambo did you pass out yesterday hah. how much for your woman hah ha? wanna swap. she sounds like a keeper matey fair play. mines fit as just mental. bin explaining to stepson today as he overheard argueing. had him in tears all day as dont want me to go. said he welcome anytime to c me and that i c him as my little man and always will. he already had a drunk violent dad leaving him and i dont wnt him going off rails cos off it. bless him he asked if he could live with me rather then his mum. man weekend not looking as good as was lastnight. typical women ruining a nice planned weekend. feel bit down today. think visit to daughter perk me up and if still down after that may go on hunt couple lads who owe me money. skull cracking always puts a smile on my face. guessing not so much a family man so my promises of being a nice bloke dont hold now. am off the leash so to speak.wot a fuck about. single life for me now with few booty calls from local scutters ha ha. world will keep turning. cheers for advise. dura not on today with his crazy sense humour? could do with few side splitting jokes haha no pressure.


i did m8 lol theres me giving it cause it went quiet then that last pipe and vodka just finished me off lol

defo over with the missus then? such is life m8 horrible when kids involved tho agreed, went out with a older bird for nearly 5yrs she hada couple of kids obviously ya gonna get close after 5yrs and when it all went tits up it wasnt nice at all was depressed for a good while not about the bird but missing the kids.

but ya get on and over shit and at least ya can get a proper grow on now.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone likes bargains sainsbury's currently have 1L smirnoff for £13 down from over £20  couldn't afford it regardless but some of you might enjoy it on a lovely aftternoon like this. I have to say i had a hard time putting it and the tropicana OJ back down, but £17 for some vodka and orange seemed excessive  Today i planted some nasturtium on my smoking balcony and stuck a cheese into flower. I have root rot on one because i gave up caring and the lid of the other DWEC tote has a green slime growing across the top of it, yummmy! and i still maintain fuck sterile.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Just back guys. Plants r huge. Tent is a jungle. Cannot believe how much they have grown. Ill get pics up later


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

lol yeah m8 i got 2 yday fucking bargain hay although wasnt finking that this morning all hungover


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i did m8 lol theres me giving it cause it went quiet then that last pipe and vodka just finished me off lol
> 
> defo over with the missus then? such is life m8 horrible when kids involved tho agreed, went out with a older bird for nearly 5yrs she hada couple of kids obviously ya gonna get close after 5yrs and when it all went tits up it wasnt nice at all was depressed for a good while not about the bird but missing the kids.
> 
> but ya get on and over shit and at least ya can get a proper grow on now.


yeah all over bin along time coming. had prepared self for it tho. life is full of twists and turns and wot dont kill ya only makes you stronger. am 29 now bit to old to b crying over women now. yeah going b hard not seeing the boy grow up but like i said i split with mum, you dont splitt with kids. bin teaching him and near raised myself for past 3years. he only 4 so used to me more then his parents. weird situation wen kid rather lives with step dad then mum. on cheerful note any yous got weekend plans


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah all over bin along time coming. had prepared self for it tho. life is full of twists and turns and wot dont kill ya only makes you stronger. am 29 now bit to old to b crying over women now. yeah going b hard not seeing the boy grow up but like i said i split with mum, you dont splitt with kids. bin teaching him and near raised myself for past 3years. he only 4 so used to me more then his parents. weird situation wen kid rather lives with step dad then mum. on cheerful note any yous got weekend plans


nar m8 speaking off kids thats what i do all wkend look after me lil girl whilst the missus go's work, shes only 7months but a good baby no trouble at all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2011)

SODS LAW! new trainers time comes around and I decided to get some 'Addidas Original Superstar II',in black to match my bike (black and gold Yamaha DTR) and the rubber toecap means I don't fuck them changing gear (bonus).

In 'JD Sports' I saw these with interchangable stripes,instantly thought "black laces with gold stripes happy days".
View attachment 1577630View attachment 1577631 

Problem is that the factory fucked up and overstitched the lining on this pair.
View attachment 1577632 

So now I have to take them back because the gold stripes don't fit without cutting the lining/stitching and ruining the trainer.
View attachment 1577633

GUTTED!

​


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2011)

good man alot blokes dont bother wit kids especially wen they so small. my little girl is my world man she a miracle baby. had two miscarridges and a still birth and told the woman couldnt have kids. but here she is just need keep th faith. no trouble at all? mine was like that till was 1 2 and then got her personality and very mischevious but dam funny with it. my little girl is a fighter bin known to beat bullys twice her age and size. wouldnt think it look at her all blonde and cute till you annoy her then she like animal


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Meh, alli can say is when on a bike i'd make sure to wear quality protective gear. Reason being i've been on a bike twice, both times without, both times ended with a good amount of blood and shredded flesh  

I'm just about in need of new shoes, my converse are rapidly disintegrating, the soles are about to fall in half straight down the middle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2011)

I do wear gear,armour jacket/jeans,kevlar gloves just not boots,not for the road.
It's a supermoto project and quick,if I wear boots I don't seem to 'feel' the bike properly.
I thought about some ankle high pit boots but they look shit in town!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2011)

I crashed my birds scooter 2 days after she got it (my own fault) and I was wearing a Primark faux leather jacket at the time (on a short trip to the petrol station for her),I slid about 50 yards down the road on my right side and the jacket held up!
There's a hole where my wrist goes and a knick on the elbow,best £18 I ever spent!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

gomes you CUNT! never get nowhere with that nob-jockey in goal!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 30, 2011)

yTopped my OG18 for 4 today, pained me cutting this nice little growth off. Shes a real stinker in veg as well, I just wanna have that smell up my nose all day! hope your all havin another good bank holiday weekend lads. off for a bbq and then to get smashed, take it easy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yTopped my OG18 for 4 today, pained me cutting this nice little growth off. Shes a real stinker in veg as well, I just wanna have that smell up my nose all day! hope your all havin another good bank holiday weekend lads. off for a bbq and then to get smashed, take it easy
> 
> View attachment 1577808View attachment 1577809


looks nice, ava good night geezer.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

happy days seems the supplys near me have improved  another night of nursing the shottie  ill get that pic too lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

Shottie it doesnt even fit in my pic lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Shottie it doesnt even fit in my pic lol


shottie lol thats a bong bro lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

no bong head there m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha, that's a big un. Whenever i see these video's of big crazy bongs etc, tollerance is never an issue, i just cannot understand how they can have lungs that big. I rarely ever have the lungs to finnish even half a bowl. 

Sat drinking asahi staring at a pile of stalks  not gonna play too well with my depression


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

im 6"4 i got some big lungs


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm 6'2" but have a terrible lung capacity. Can't help being this thin and not doing any exercise haha


----------



## ieuan (Apr 30, 2011)

wrexham= cheese stinking and cured properly. 1.8g-£20 or 255 an oz


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

fuck me, 1.8g for £20 and i'd have bloody knocked his teeth out!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

ieuan said:


> wrexham= cheese stinking and cured properly. 1.8g-£20 or 255 an oz


wrexham wheres that boyo lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> fuck me, 1.8g for £20 and i'd have bloody knocked his teeth out!


i saw someone sell a 0.5 the other night £10


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i saw someone sell a 0.5 the other night £10


m8 last wk i see oz's sold at 190s on a 1day dry lmao its crazy out there fucking madness!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Tell the buyse that he's buying a 1 day dry and he'll have no fucking clue what you're taling about MINT MATE, SO WEED YEH, BANGING!


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 last wk i see oz's sold at 190s on a 1day dry lmao its crazy out there fucking madness!!!


happens all the time i really on one man these days everythings gone shit


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

Just aint enough of the green going about, the guy i sort out is crying out for it and not just him a few dealers he knows are the same its as dry as a bone in a certain south london burough. Very hard to get anything decent.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just aint enough of the green going about, the guy i sort out is crying out for it and not just him a few dealers he knows are the same its as dry as a bone in a certain south london burough. Very hard to get anything decent.


east london aint no better m8 ive seen it 20 a gram for exo cheese down there, i got links to 3 different counties and it no different in any of em unfortunatly but what gets my goat up is coke/pills etc are cheaper than they ever been???


----------



## ieuan (Apr 30, 2011)

we have no bother getting hold of any and its usually VERY good green. liverpools paying £20 ON 1.2G I DONT SEE THE POINT ANY MORE SO IM DOING MY OWN DWC LEMON SKUNK, nearly ready to flower, only been in the buckets a week they're stonking along boyos lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> east london aint no better m8 ive seen it 20 a gram for exo cheese down there, i got links to 3 different counties and it no different in any of em unfortunatly but what gets my goat up is coke/pills etc are cheaper than they ever been???


Its a crazy old world sambo m8, where ave the 3.5g deals gone lol i need to put me prices up i think.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 30, 2011)

if plants are going to hermie thru genetics how far into flower does it normally happen? jus that i dont want to put my new plants into flower unless im sure the old lot in there arent going to fuck em


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

ieuan said:


> we have no bother getting hold of any and its usually VERY good green. liverpools paying £20 ON 1.2G I DONT SEE THE POINT ANY MORE SO IM DOING MY OWN DWC LEMON SKUNK, nearly ready to flower, only been in the buckets a week they're stonking along boyos lol


A fucking score for 1.2, jesus christ whats up with them up north.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> A fucking score for 1.2, jesus christ whats up with them up north.


same down south m8 its nuts i honestly dont no what happend??? 6-7yrs ago i was paying 900 on a bar of high grade skunk you never new the strain name but it was dry,sticky n stinky!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if plants are going to hermie thru genetics how far into flower does it normally happen? jus that i dont want to put my new plants into flower unless im sure the old lot in there arent going to fuck em


from my experince with hermi blueberry usually bout week 5-6 of flower, but dont worry bro no chance of hermi with the specials


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> same down south m8 its nuts i honestly dont no what happend??? 6-7yrs ago i was paying 900 on a bar of high grade skunk you never new the strain name but it was dry,sticky n stinky!


You would be lucky to even pick up a bar of anything where i am ATM, if i was sitting on keys of the stuff it would be gone in the blink of an eye. So many growers have had there door kicked in by plod the supply just aint there, even the shite chinkie gear which i wont touch aint about its a real sorry state of affairs, plenty of rockie tho lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You would be lucky to even pick up a bar of anything where i am ATM, if i was sitting on keys of the stuff it would be gone in the blink of an eye. So many growers have had there door kicked in by plod the supply just aint there, even the shite chinkie gear which i wont touch aint about its a real sorry state of affairs, plenty of rockie tho lol.


different areas m8 no rockie here aint seen it for yrs although did see some fake pollen a few wks ago was just good rockie lol is the same tho dusnt matter if keys or oz' if its nice then its gone quicktime, i dunno the satistic but the uk as a whole smoke alot of green/hash each day puff junkies aint much different ina lot of ways to any junkie now i dont mean the robbing etc but the fact that they dont care aslong as they get a smoke they are happy weather chink,rockie whatever.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if plants are going to hermie thru genetics how far into flower does it normally happen? jus that i dont want to put my new plants into flower unless im sure the old lot in there arent going to fuck em


Ive had them hermie 2 weeks in and 6 weeks in ya just never no m8 i would say tho if its bad genetics its more likely to be early, Ive got rocklock on the go atm, started 8 fems 4 started growing nads at 2 weeks 12/12.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> different areas m8 no rockie here aint seen it for yrs although did see some fake pollen a few wks ago was just good rockie lol is the same tho dusnt matter if keys or oz' if its nice then its gone quicktime, i dunno the satistic but the uk as a whole smoke alot of green/hash each day puff junkies aint much different ina lot of ways to any junkie now i dont mean the robbing etc but the fact that they dont care aslong as they get a smoke they are happy weather chink,rockie whatever.


Yeah yr right some people will smoke anything lol, not me tho id rather go without besides after a few weeks with no smoke the first decent j is great. I rekon ive got 3 weeks before i chop thats about when ill have some decent green cause theres no chance of any before.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

any1 have anything nice for dinner? i made meself the meanest bacon n egg roll hmmm fucking thing was tastey! 5slices bacon, 2eggs, 2 cheese slices and a fresh large soft roll oh yes!!! went down a treat!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> any1 have anything nice for dinner? i made meself the meanest bacon n egg roll hmmm fucking thing was tastey! 5slices bacon, 2eggs, 2 cheese slices and a fresh large soft roll oh yes!!! went down a treat!


Done a barbie m8 just me and the mrs and the little one, spicey chicken wings, spare ribs, and a few burgers even knocked up a salad even tho i aint really a fan of them. Very tasty and there thos throw away jobbie barbies so no washing up lol got a nice new one in the shed but cant be arsed to put it together, get round to it one day i suppose.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Done a barbie m8 just me and the mrs and the little one, spicey chicken wings, spare ribs, and a few burgers even knocked up a salad even tho i aint really a fan of them. Very tasty and there thos throw away jobbie barbies so no washing up lol got a nice new one in the shed but cant be arsed to put it together, get round to it one day i suppose.


i love a barbie just aint got no garden at either of the flats lol member when i lived in oz and south africa both places meat i.e steak is fucking cheap at the barbies there would be plates of t-bone's/sirloins etc people would just pick em up and munch em like a sauseage lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> from my experince with hermi blueberry usually bout week 5-6 of flower, but dont worry bro no chance of hermi with the specials


yeah im just worried about the last 4 plants of the old genetics i had that fucked up last time, might just throw em to be on the safe side, only 4 shitty little plants anyway, then ive got 10 decent ones to go in, gotta make a decision soon as some of the plants are 12" tall already lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

Cant believe i pay for this shite sky hd what a load of crap same shit every night only good movie thats been on lately is centurion lots of heads getting chopped off....good stuff lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah im just worried about the last 4 plants of the old genetics i had that fucked up last time, might just throw em to be on the safe side, only 4 shitty little plants anyway, then ive got 10 decent ones to go in, gotta make a decision soon as some of the plants are 12" tall already lol


if they gone hermi before then chance are the same strain will again aint worth the risk sae of fucking up ya good strains.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cant believe i pay for this shite sky hd what a load of crap same shit every night only good movie thats been on lately is centurion lots of heads getting chopped off....good stuff lol.


i canceled the movies a few months ago was pissed 1 night and thought yeah what a good idea then after a wk everything is a fucking repeat! i was talking to some1 earlier bout sky can ya member when it came out n there was only 14 channels and that RTL channel that was hardcore german porn after 12pm lolol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i love a barbie just aint got no garden at either of the flats lol member when i lived in oz and south africa both places meat i.e steak is fucking cheap at the barbies there would be plates of t-bone's/sirloins etc people would just pick em up and munch em like a sauseage lol


yeah they know how to barbie out there, spent 6 months in NZ just dossing mainly fishing pig hunting ect and it was barbies all the time fucking great big lumps of meat plus free green and plenty ov it, had a blast.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

fucking el ontheball im posting it up 2night m8 almost in your gangster league lol just messing bro im pissed as usual lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i canceled the movies a few months ago was pissed 1 night and thought yeah what a good idea then after a wk everything is a fucking repeat! i was talking to some1 earlier bout sky can ya member when it came out n there was only 14 channels and that RTL channel that was hardcore german porn after 12pm lolol


use too watch all that american wrestling in the early days of sat tv hulk hogan and the ultimate warrior lol fucking hilarious, gotta pay for the porn now and id expect its shite plenty of channels tho. For all that sky is crap i do love the documentry channels and is the only reason i keep it, i use to have the sport but they can shove the pay per view up there arse


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> use too watch all that american wrestling in the early days of sat tv hulk hogan and the ultimate warrior lol fucking hilarious, gotta pay for the porn now and id expect its shite plenty of channels tho. For all that sky is crap i do love the documentry channels and is the only reason i keep it, i use to have the sport but they can shove the pay per view up there arse


''i am a real american fight for ur life fight whats right'' lmao you member that when hulk won lol fucking el m8 im 29 i remembering hard lol

documentry channels!!! love em jimmy watch all the shows on them pawn stars,deadliest catch,americas hardest prisons,banged up abroad lol if ya like a prison doc ava look at this m8 http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5954040311510225978# prison doc from columbia bit different than fords lmao


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

i wouldnt give sky the time of day....got to be free for me tight bastard...........


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i wouldnt give sky the time of day....got to be free for me tight bastard...........


your so tight del ya wont even give ya plants veg time so skys out the window lolol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

pawn stars is fucking great i watch all thos you mention and most of the crime/military docs theres a new series britains toughest cops lol yeah right but there seems to be some grow busts on it from the trailers ive seen huge one where its in a basement looks good. ill have a butchers at that link


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

You gotta ave free veiw then del cant be stuck with just terrestrial tv, couldnt handle that lol.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking el ontheball im posting it up 2night m8 almost in your gangster league lol just messing bro im pissed as usual lol


eh wtf i done just sat here getting high minding my own business >.<


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 30, 2011)

decided what im gonna do, a lad i know needs some practice plants he reckons before he invests big amounts of money in growing so i think im gonna donate the 5 plants to him 2moro and get my tent all scrubbed out and clean and ready for a new start with new genetics. also going to get my cloner setup and take some clones and get some plants into the tent and jus generally get everything cleaned up n shipshape.

also my next door neighbour bird has asked me to help her set up a grow for a lil extra money so could be interesting lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> eh wtf i done just sat here getting high minding my own business >.<


you are m8 i was just fucking with ya bro gotta ava larf its better than crying lol why do you call your shottie a shottie then? it just looks like a bong? different area diff slang i no a shottie as a gheto homemade pipe fingy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuck being banged up in that nick sambo lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you are m8 i was just fucking with ya bro gotta ava larf its better than crying lol why do you call your shottie a shottie then? it just looks like a bong? different area diff slang i no a shottie as a gheto homemade pipe fingy.


ah i see just did a vid but had to use secondaery camera to shit it and quality is shit so ill do a proper one 2mrw.

its a shottie because of the way its loaded burnt and pulled

Shottie is a pipe thats plugged with a little ball of bacci , then you load you weed onto your plug or like me u can dab it lots and lots and lots and get a nice big packed one  

then you cream the bowl and tube until the plugs glowing nicely , then u pull hard as u can shooting it down the pipe causing it clear and making a instant rush.

think i explained that alright :/


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Hahahaha sambo and OTB, i love watching breakdown in communication once the drugs start rolling around  When i'm smoked up online i suddenly think hey, it's online, that could be sarcasm, and then start disecting it for every single possible potential meaning, i normally end up closing the window thinking wtf i don't know how to reply 

I just finished watching fast and furious tokyo drift, i really enjoyed the bit at the end where they put a big legal disclamer saying don't drive like this, professionals and closed roads etc. So i guess it's fine though to gun up the city and whatnot. Hobo with a shotgun is the next film i wanna watch, although i saw today that a new fast and furious is out  they're daft films but cars, dunno what it is about them, the noise, the looks, the feel the sensation, but i would classify myself as a suicidaly depressed, but the instant i jump in my car everything changes, i get a touch of road rage but other than that everything works, like i'm in sync wiht the car, just driving. Driving cars fast (responsibly thouhg, not a total nutter, i know the lmits (curtesy of trial and error, not the highway code)) is the one thing in life that makes me happy, i gotta find me a job in that somehow somewhere, but alas, not yet, maybe i should take my skoda to castle combe and go a bit fucking nuts  i've hit country road corners at 100 and survived, i think i can take a race track haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah i see just did a vid but had to use secondaery camera to shit it and quality is shit so ill do a proper one 2mrw.
> 
> its a shottie because of the way its loaded burnt and pulled
> 
> ...


makes sense m8 but i just dont like the mix of bacci in anything but a joint, dont get me wrong i no plenty that do but not for me.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hahahaha sambo and OTB, i love watching breakdown in communication once the drugs start rolling around  When i'm smoked up online i suddenly think hey, it's online, that could be sarcasm, and then start disecting it for every single possible potential meaning, i normally end up closing the window thinking wtf i don't know how to reply
> 
> I just finished watching fast and furious tokyo drift, i really enjoyed the bit at the end where they put a big legal disclamer saying don't drive like this, professionals and closed roads etc. So i guess it's fine though to gun up the city and whatnot. Hobo with a shotgun is the next film i wanna watch, although i saw today that a new fast and furious is out  they're daft films but cars, dunno what it is about them, the noise, the looks, the feel the sensation, but i would classify myself as a suicidaly depressed, but the instant i jump in my car everything changes, i get a touch of road rage but other than that everything works, like i'm in sync wiht the car, just driving. Driving cars fast (responsibly thouhg, not a total nutter, i know the lmits (curtesy of trial and error, not the highway code)) is the one thing in life that makes me happy, i gotta find me a job in that somehow somewhere, but alas, not yet, maybe i should take my skoda to castle combe and go a bit fucking nuts  i've hit country road corners at 100 and survived, i think i can take a race track haha



yeah mate definatly tracks are amazing and i know what u mean about driving being a calm other than road rage u describe it the way i would been playing up pod quite a bit recently


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

[youtube]QKIocZ3WbgE[/youtube]

FUCK YOU NEIGHBOURS ROYAL WEDDING MOTHERFUCKERS, PARTY! 

I had no idea whatthis song was called, so last weekend i was some folk who happened to be form my city and we were having a smoke and a drink and the only way i could describe the song was nixon from futurama, they knew what it was within a couple of seconds haha, AROOO


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> makes sense m8 but i just dont like the mix of bacci in anything but a joint, dont get me wrong i no plenty that do but not for me.


i know what u mean mate if ive got plenty of green ill make a green plug  mrs hates it when i do that with her weed lmfao ! i just find that way the most effective way of getting high , smoking joints is nice but i get fed up of rolling them before im stoned always make a i nice tasty roll for bed tho !


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hahahaha sambo and OTB, i love watching breakdown in communication once the drugs start rolling around  When i'm smoked up online i suddenly think hey, it's online, that could be sarcasm, and then start disecting it for every single possible potential meaning, i normally end up closing the window thinking wtf i don't know how to reply
> 
> I just finished watching fast and furious tokyo drift, i really enjoyed the bit at the end where they put a big legal disclamer saying don't drive like this, professionals and closed roads etc. So i guess it's fine though to gun up the city and whatnot. Hobo with a shotgun is the next film i wanna watch, although i saw today that a new fast and furious is out  they're daft films but cars, dunno what it is about them, the noise, the looks, the feel the sensation, but i would classify myself as a suicidaly depressed, but the instant i jump in my car everything changes, i get a touch of road rage but other than that everything works, like i'm in sync wiht the car, just driving. Driving cars fast (responsibly thouhg, not a total nutter, i know the lmits (curtesy of trial and error, not the highway code)) is the one thing in life that makes me happy, i gotta find me a job in that somehow somewhere, but alas, not yet, maybe i should take my skoda to castle combe and go a bit fucking nuts  i've hit country road corners at 100 and survived, i think i can take a race track haha


lololol you crack me up ttt stop smoking so much fucking sell it and you could av brought that vodders n oj today lol and you was saying i lost my cred with the love for peds lol fucking el m8 your admittin to watch that shite lol you really must have insomnia.

neway only messing man.


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

+ it saves me having a roll up


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

lol sambo my attempts at doing a video for u have got my spaced think im just gonna read for a bit and hit the hay lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

me spaced ah fuck it im out.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

lol sort it 2mora m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lololol you crack me up ttt stop smoking so much fucking sell it and you could av brought that vodders n oj today lol and you was saying i lost my cred with the love for peds lol fucking el m8 your admittin to watch that shite lol you really must have insomnia.
> 
> neway only messing man.


Haha, i kid you not, anything with loud fast cars and i watch it. I often sit around re-watching drag races between lambo's and AMG's etc, something about it, ever since i have been concious of what i like i have been obsessed with driving things. Mainly cars due to their accecability, but you name it, moment i sat on a dirt bike or put a plane in the sky, i just felt like worth was justified and worth living  

I don't actually like vodka, was just too good a price to be picky, but at the end of the day all i wanted was the chinese and taiwanese beer, i ahd put the vodka in the basket alongside before i realised how silly i was and how little i was now earning


----------



## ieuan (Apr 30, 2011)

soon as the rocky draught hit skunk went to £25 an 8th but demand out-stripped supply and the silly £10 a g rule came into play, now everyones getting choosey with there strains pushing price up again. now everyones use to green they dont want the cheap rocky only stinking cheese. any one ever done outdoor autos? got some onyx seeds free think i might stick a couple in a pot. mmm donar kebab 1/4 lb cheese burger thing lol


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i kid you not, anything with loud fast cars and i watch it. I often sit around re-watching drag races between lambo's and AMG's etc, something about it, ever since i have been concious of what i like i have been obsessed with driving things. Mainly cars due to their accecability, but you name it, moment i sat on a dirt bike or put a plane in the sky, i just felt like worth was justified and worth living
> 
> I don't actually like vodka, was just too good a price to be picky, but at the end of the day all i wanted was the chinese and taiwanese beer, i ahd put the vodka in the basket alongside before i realised how silly i was and how little i was now earning


sounds like u should do same as me and go for your blue book then mate 



ieuan said:


> soon as the rocky draught hit skunk went to £25 an 8th but demand out-stripped supply and the silly £10 a g rule came into play, now everyones getting choosey with there strains pushing price up again. now everyones use to green they dont want the cheap rocky only stinking cheese. any one ever done outdoor autos? got some onyx seeds free think i might stick a couple in a pot. mmm donar kebab 1/4 lb cheese burger thing lol


u sound like ur in the south m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Not too sure what you're gaffin on about there mate, google is being most uncooperative


----------



## ieuan (Apr 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> sounds like u should do same as me and go for your blue book then mate
> 
> 
> 
> u sound like ur in the south m8


in the middle mate, north wales la


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

ieuan said:


> soon as the rocky draught hit skunk went to £25 an 8th but demand out-stripped supply and the silly £10 a g rule came into play, now everyones getting choosey with there strains pushing price up again. now everyones use to green they dont want the cheap rocky only stinking cheese. any one ever done outdoor autos? got some onyx seeds free think i might stick a couple in a pot. mmm donar kebab 1/4 lb cheese burger thing lol


fuck the auto's if ya got lights etc veg em up a bit before ya put outside see a dinafem roadrunner auto didnt do shit outdoor last yr.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

ieuan said:


> in the middle mate, north wales la


i was gonna try be funny and say this is the uk thread but then i thought wales and scotland are part of the uk lolol i really need to cut down on the smoking/drinking boyo lolol


----------



## ieuan (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i was gonna try be funny and say this is the uk thread but then i thought wales and scotland are part of the uk lolol i really need to cut down on the smoking/drinking boyo lolol


ha ha ha lol english ****'s! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

libya is fucking me off now who the fuck do we/nato think we are??? hes ruled that country for many years and obviously still has planty of power i think its a fucking liberty what we are doing to basically rape the country for oil! we/nato dont give a fuck about no rebels its just oil of course cause you see plenty of nato troops in the congo,rwanda,somalia etc lmao!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

ieuan said:


> ha ha ha lol english ****'s! lol


gotta ava larf one of me best m8s lives in south wales boyo stick to ya smack n sheep lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

it has happened. You can't change it, any more than you can change what you had for breakfast yesterday.

Hey, it hasn't happened, has it? It has "will have going to have happened" happened, but it hasn't actually "happened" happened yet, actually.

Poppycock! It will be happened; it shall be going to be happening; it will be was an event that could will have been taken place in the future. Simple as that. Your bucket's been kicked, baby.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

time for a joint TTT you need ya meds by the post of it lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm smokin bubble and drinking oriental beers, you'll get no more sense outta me tonight! Y'add to that some red dwarf adn there's no reason to stay sane, just roll with it


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

what a mindfuck of a dilema. Bacon or mussels, it all started off so innocently enough, and then i thought bacon with mussel butter drizzled on top. Bad man no no no. One or the other or none! Dohhhhhhh. Another bottle and maybe i'll foget that one. Flatmate brought me over a bottle of his local wine, i've tried it before and it's honestly the best red i've ever tried, costs about £2.20 at current rates and is 2007 vintage, not bad going  I dont like thelanguage or the greasy lookin people, but i now see why mr marks had a house there. mmmmmm


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> what a mindfuck of a dilema. Bacon or mussels, it all started off so innocently enough, and then i thought bacon with mussel butter drizzled on top. Bad man no no no. One or the other or none! Dohhhhhhh. Another bottle and maybe i'll foget that one. Flatmate brought me over a bottle of his local wine, i've tried it before and it's honestly the best red i've ever tried, costs about £2.20 at current rates and is 2007 vintage, not bad going  I dont like thelanguage or the greasy lookin people, but i now see why mr marks had a house there. mmmmmm


half understanable well at lest bout the bacon or mussels then ya lost me bout the greasy people lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Spanish people


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2011)

Hold the news readers nose squarely waiter, or friendly milk will countermand my trousers. 

Stephen fry is a crazy man. Jailed for credit card theft yet went and got into cambridge


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Im out ma tattie. 3.5g of shitty ching. Loads of booze. My jaw is swinging. Hermie is easily solved. Dutch Master Reverse. It works. One of my nevs hermied. Treated with the Dutch. Problem solved. Pick all the balls off and spray. Its used to make graapes and grapefruots without seed.. my eyes r heavy. Another line. Sniff. Oh yeah


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Talk to me pls matiszn pls. Im sitting in the living room desperate to solve world poverty.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 30, 2011)

i think i need some of that yeyo to get on your level mate...

fuck i miss coke....



supersillybilly said:


> Talk to me pls matiszn pls. Im sitting in the living room desperate to solve world poverty.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 30, 2011)

i think i solved the teleportation puzzle though...


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 30, 2011)

i want this for my curing jars ... but not for £23 :/

+link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xikar-Digital-Hygrometer-Thermometer/dp/B002UNZ92O


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Its cut with e. I cant control the jaw. Want to do nasty things to the bird but shes wrecked. Wot the fuck u doing up


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 30, 2011)

hahah are you chewing your face off? i remember once i was fucking rocked and i decided it would be a good idea to spit in the missus face whilst.. you know.. well that ended abruptly... 


some mates just left, too much beer and mortal kombat 9... ultra violent.. ultra fukken awesome

i'm off to bed man.. shame i feel for you --- you not going to sleep for a while if you're still tooting... if you weren't so damn far away i would join you hah

night bro



supersillybilly said:


> Its cut with e. I cant control the jaw. Want to do nasty things to the bird but shes wrecked. Wot the fuck u doing up


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 30, 2011)

isn't that the best time to do nasty shit to the bird... she won't remember 



supersillybilly said:


> Its cut with e. I cant control the jaw. Want to do nasty things to the bird but shes wrecked. Wot the fuck u doing up


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

Im on the sloe gin straight now. No ching left. Want more


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

thought you lads might like a gander at this----[video=youtube;hVTq32Tp2dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVTq32Tp2dc[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2011)

Coma-stised yet billy boy?


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Coma-stised yet billy boy?


ha ha when will people learn..............wouldnt touch that shit these days.


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

gin....? 



del66666 said:


> ha ha when will people learn..............wouldnt touch that shit these days.


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> gin....?


nah the sniff mate, its the road to nowhere..........and gin is like perfume arrrggghh


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

Offfft. Blocked beak and mouth tastes like perfume.lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Call it a poison garden and put up signs saying these plants can kill, and no wonder they got home office apprival for cannabis and shrroms, leapt at the opportunity to let em grow it i'll bet. 

If and when i head out on my living off the land life, a treehouse is most likely the path for shelter would want to take, partly just because there are slightly less crawly things higher up


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

morning girls wont be about much today got my boy round for an all day puff and game , seems i have 5/6 fem's happy days


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

I ent got nothin planned for today  gonna stick some more gta on, whack the rest of the bacon under teh grill, get the water boiling for me mussels, whip up some pink lemonade and grab some more pots from the attic  now to see how far i really get with that list, i think i can fire gta up wihtout too much issue



> "We are aware of reports that the British Residence in Tripoli has been destroyed, and are currently investigating them. We believe that other foreign residences have been attacked as well," a spokeswoman for the UK's Foreign Office said.
> "Such actions, if confirmed, would be deplorable as the Gaddafi regime has a duty to protect diplomatic missions. This would be yet another breach of Gaddafi's international obligations."



Are you fucking shitting me. We kill his son and it's deplorable for the general public to start protesting and burning down embassys as a result. I thnk that we need to start protesting in london over this. Ridiculous. That's the reason they refused Gadaffi's offer of a ceasefire, you can't agree to a ceasefire when you're in the middle of an operation to assasinate him.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

quite in here today we all to high to post ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Only got a pinch of hash left, no smoking for me  just sat around trying to kill time till bedtime, the normal routine really.


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

and another sunday tomorrow.................


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

ah bad times mate hate long days especially with no smoke my m8 just left to get his daughter from grans and mrs just gone to work and woke me back till 1am ish so a night on the xbox for me i think got a little smoke to see me through but trying not to get through it all now lol


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

yep not nice being low on supply, now dry dry dry i only got alf an o left...............


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

fucking sainsbury and there cheap smirnoff!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Well i've a box of shake and a bag of trim so i can make a few grams of hash for myself tomorrow but after that it's playing the waiting game i guess, booo.


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

havent had a drink in years, nor a sniff, just good old green............when will you all learn


----------



## Terry0129 (May 1, 2011)

hi all im terry also in the uk. i know it says that on the side but i thought id introduce myself lol. 

any footy fans about? any predictions on the league?

looking forward to chatting and learning from you


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

I've had multiple drinks every night of the week fo the past 5 years haha. I learnt a long while back but i just gave up giving a fuck  My personal wellbeing is not one of my priorities


----------



## Terry0129 (May 1, 2011)

sniffs alright in moderation not that ive done any in a few years... it just seemed to get shit. well too expensive!!!


----------



## Airwave (May 1, 2011)

Bunch of gad damn druggies in this place.


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> sniffs alright in moderation not that ive done any in a few years... it just seemed to get shit. well too expensive!!!


problem is moderation doesnt really go very well with sniff........


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

it's all about the moderation...


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it's all about the moderation...


yeah like moderate it to never......just say nooooooooooooooo


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

moderation and sniff??? lolol

i use to be bad on it all a few yrs back but carnt be arsed with it nowdays, i lived in south africa for a while and also Trinidad now thats some real sniff over there especially trinidad dont get me wrong the gear in south africa is fucking good too.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

never touched anything but weed myself


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> never touched anything but weed myself


if you are wise you will keep it that way mate...


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

let me moderately sniff this moderate 2 grams up my nose.. and in about 10mins call my moderate dealer for another moderate 5 grams... moderately...

i don't really drink to get drunk.. just enjoy a good whiskey or an ice cold beer... or 15... a moderate amount



del66666 said:


> yeah like moderate it to never......just say nooooooooooooooo


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

it's a gateway drug dontcha know!?



del66666 said:


> if you are wise you will keep it that way mate...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

not even hard hard drugs like crack n smack but ive seen some fucked up people from long term xtc use same with ketamine, have been addicted myself to benzo's it was a cunt to quit and dangerous too, almost died from a oxycontin od fucked up stuff drugs are bad!


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

smoked , swallowed and sniffed around an o and an alf 1 chrimbo...........dats when i started having second thoughts


----------



## Terry0129 (May 1, 2011)

my mates like that, 1 gram turns into 3 then 5 and so on but i can make a gram last a few days if i want do a couple then when i decide im done ill smoke a spliff and start to bring myself down. maybe im just different? cant deal with the hassels that come with drinking so dont do it much but i do love a big bottle of stella


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if you are wise you will keep it that way mate...


i plan too  nearly 30 so ive done well lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

what i havent done i make up for with how much weed i smoke lol


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i plan too  nearly 30 so ive done well lol


i didnt start til around 39-40.......


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i didnt start til around 39-40.......


didnt start what the green or the sniff del?


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> didnt start what the green or the sniff del?


sniff mate.............didnt really bother with green either til 6 ish years ago either,always somed black or leb or soap.......when it was good .


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

i think its time to invest in a jumbo grinder and a 12" roller getting highs almost a chore lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

cant be arsed with sniff, tried it a few times an did fuck all apart from give me a massive thirst, same as speed. its pills/mdma +weed all the way for me, oh yeah plus a few nice pints of real ale lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Man, the rate at which sniff is gone i'd never buy it, especially with my personality. I've seen friends put away £50 in a second, only to follow it up 20 minutes later. That's scary! Anyone want to form a co-operative and buy up the airraft carrier for sale? Stick that in international waters and that's one fuck off big field for growing coke, then a shit load of rooms beneath for growing all maner of whatnot, i can't remember if it's nuclear powered or not, but either way, man! A narcotics cruise ship with it's own smuggling runway  Imagine the world leaders facesa if they suddenly found one of those put putting around the oceans  

Just been on youtube, think i might be forced to joining the air force, that or army air coprs, unless someone gives me about 20k. One of my neihgbours down in the south, he has a field alongside his house, spends his spare time building 2 seater airplanes, he's currently building a replica ww1 tri-plane, figure i could make some use of this connection. Although i must admit i do prefere helicopters in that you can bring thm to a halt mid air, same reason i prefered speed boats to sailing boats  really beginning to get tempted to getmyself back in the air thoughcan't be worse than sitting around egtting drunk and wasting me life


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Fast and furious 4, oh yeah!  i like car films, i can turn the volume upto ungodly and well, at the end of teh day if anyone complains i'm quieter than the real thing, we can happily swap em around, cus i guarantee you'll be ahrd pressed omplaining to a guy sat in his car out front revving his engine  i have pernoni, i like peroni. Also still got mussels and bacon


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

Ttt i think it would be crazy putting you in charge of military hardware.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Man, the rate at which sniff is gone i'd never buy it, especially with my personality. I've seen friends put away £50 in a second, only to follow it up 20 minutes later. That's scary! Anyone want to form a co-operative and buy up the airraft carrier for sale? Stick that in international waters and that's one fuck off big field for growing coke, then a shit load of rooms beneath for growing all maner of whatnot, i can't remember if it's nuclear powered or not, but either way, man! A narcotics cruise ship with it's own smuggling runway  Imagine the world leaders facesa if they suddenly found one of those put putting around the oceans
> 
> Just been on youtube, think i might be forced to joining the air force, that or army air coprs, unless someone gives me about 20k. One of my neihgbours down in the south, he has a field alongside his house, spends his spare time building 2 seater airplanes, he's currently building a replica ww1 tri-plane, figure i could make some use of this connection. Although i must admit i do prefere helicopters in that you can bring thm to a halt mid air, same reason i prefered speed boats to sailing boats  really beginning to get tempted to getmyself back in the air thoughcan't be worse than sitting around egtting drunk and wasting me life


ya need to get into microlights mate like me n my dad, get airborne all licensed up for under £5k , do 100mph and able to get to france an back on one tank lol, plus only a 1.0litre engine so only burn about 3-5litres an hour lol
linked in a vid to show ya what its all about, you can either go with one that looks like this or one that looks like a conventional aircraft, ya want any more details/info hit me up [video=youtube;6-b79YXT4NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-b79YXT4NI[/video]


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

hows the nose feeling sbilly? that gash gear sometimes leaves me nose fucked for days! thats why unless its free i stay away lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

fuck that sae! im scared of heights lol you could offer me all the green n money in the world and id never get on that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck that sae! im scared of heights lol you could offer me all the green n money in the world and id never get on that lol


 
hehe an thats one of the tamer things ive flown lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

I love the concept of microlight, i mean you can be flying them almost from teenage years, but the one thing that puts me off is well, all you ever read is about light aircraft crashing. 2 in the last week, pilot surviced in the one yesterday but onot the one in the lake. Dunno whether it's crap pilots, lack of maintenance, the cost of just one engine or what, but too many crashes for my liking, don't think it'd want to go up in one of them if parachuting out wasn't an option.

I'm not really scared of heights, i mean i have to walk along a 15cm ledge on the edge of a building 5 floors up to get to my smoking "balcony" and it doesn't faze me too much. I'd rather be on the edge of a cliff than in the fucking ocean though! open water scares the bajeesus out of me, just thinking about it get's my heart beating, all thanks to some liftetime family friends who thought it would be a fun idea to throw me off the side of their yatch in the niddle of the ocean and tell me to swim around teh boat else i'm not getting abck on. Bunch of CUNTS! to think they were religeous as well, guess that's the Zimbabwean humour coming through or something

Edit: you won't get me in one of those bastards! that ent no plane it's a motorized hanglider! Traditional plane for me please!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

The snout is nipping and head pounding. Was thinking bout smoking some bubblegum, but im scared.lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Ok, i'll hand it to you. Fast and furious are shit  just watched the first minute of 4 and i've already recognised the good guy from 3 who dies in a firey explosion, vin deisel then sais he used to work with han, wtf is going on with the story ya buch of rtards, han is dead!


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

u didnt watch it very well lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

anyone seen limitless yet? its bout a new drug that makes ya super brainy lol fucking good film


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

R.I.P. Henry Cooper


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> u didnt watch it very well lol


What do you mean? fast and furious tokyo drift was before fast and furious 4. In tokyo drift he dies in a fiery explosion in his car, in fast and furious 4 same guy is in the very first scene. Not watched enough to udnerstand if it's a flashback or something, doesn't appear that way, but he died a film ago! The fact that they're cast as the same person as well makes me ask what the hell is going on, is faf4 supposed to be set before tokyo drift?  This is not how i imagined a stoend drunk racing film evening, confused as fook!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

Just rammed chicken ballls,chips, curry sauce and spare rib. My eyes are bigger than my belly. Stuffed


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I love the concept of microlight, i mean you can be flying them almost from teenage years, but the one thing that puts me off is well, all you ever read is about light aircraft crashing. 2 in the last week, pilot surviced in the one yesterday but onot the one in the lake. Dunno whether it's crap pilots, lack of maintenance, the cost of just one engine or what, but too many crashes for my liking, don't think it'd want to go up in one of them if parachuting out wasn't an option.
> 
> I'm not really scared of heights, i mean i have to walk along a 15cm ledge on the edge of a building 5 floors up to get to my smoking "balcony" and it doesn't faze me too much. I'd rather be on the edge of a cliff than in the fucking ocean though! open water scares the bajeesus out of me, just thinking about it get's my heart beating, all thanks to some liftetime family friends who thought it would be a fun idea to throw me off the side of their yatch in the niddle of the ocean and tell me to swim around teh boat else i'm not getting abck on. Bunch of CUNTS! to think they were religeous as well, guess that's the Zimbabwean humour coming through or something
> 
> Edit: you won't get me in one of those bastards! that ent no plane it's a motorized hanglider! Traditional plane for me please!


16 you can start training, but ya need to be 17 to get your licence. and that crash wasnt a million miles away from me lol, problem there was someone doing aerobatics that wasnt trained properly, in an unfamiliar aircraft http://www.essex-fire.gov.uk/pages/index.asp?area=5&id=38&folder=751, from what ive been told(ppl who knew the deceased regularly fly into the airfield we fly from) but it may just be hearsay.
And to give you a bit of perspective there are tens of thousand of road accident per year and about 200 aviation accidents a year for the same amount of miles covered. The most dangerous part of a flight in a light aircraft is the drive to the airfield/airport believe it or not.
I understand what you mean though, cant see it being everyones cup of tea lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

p.s. this is the other "type" of microlight


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Aye, but cars are travelling at ground level, planes tend to follow the course of gravity  Hence my desire for a parachute haha. either way i wanna get back in the air. Fuck body scanners, at presenmt, if i say no thanks, i'm essentially stuck on this rock, i'd love to be able to tell them to go fuck themselves i'll fly myself. I can imagine governments are strongly against the concept of microlites and flying where you like when you like wihout passport and customs and security checks on your passports etc. I imagine the drug smuggling possiblities could be great, ent noone pulling over a plane now unless they somehow managed to obtaion a spare tornado to escort me down  ubt fuck, if i pass over a big field and start slwoing down, he ent touching down there guaranteed, not in his 20 million quid jet he ent  zoom zoom zoom!

That's one of the planes this neighbour owns, went over to the local village hall where there was a vilalge fete kinda thing, people displaying all their ww2 jeeps, art etc, and he just up and landed in the damned carpark, tis like 50 feet of seomthing batshit crazy.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What do you mean? fast and furious tokyo drift was before fast and furious 4. In tokyo drift he dies in a fiery explosion in his car, in fast and furious 4 same guy is in the very first scene. Not watched enough to udnerstand if it's a flashback or something, doesn't appear that way, but he died a film ago! The fact that they're cast as the same person as well makes me ask what the hell is going on, is faf4 supposed to be set before tokyo drift?  This is not how i imagined a stoend drunk racing film evening, confused as fook!


its supposed to be that tokyo drift was before no.4 and that what happened while han was running with dominic/vin diesel was what caused him to flee back to japan but they dont elaborate on that part of the story


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

ttt i dont care enough to explain it soz


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

fast n furious come-on boys behave yaselfs lolol

shit the cheap smirnoff is kicking in lolol

il say sorry now then lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

My nephew just popped in and gave me a little pollen. Proper. No need to burn and really oily. 220 an oz tho.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

gimme stellas topepd with tequilla and we can go have an arguement


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, but cars are travelling at ground level, planes tend to follow the course of gravity  Hence my desire for a parachute haha. either way i wanna get back in the air. Fuck body scanners, at presenmt, if i say no thanks, i'm essentially stuck on this rock, i'd love to be able to tell them to go fuck themselves i'll fly myself. I can imagine governments are strongly against the concept of microlites and flying where you like when you like wihout passport and customs and security checks on your passports etc. I imagine the drug smuggling possiblities could be great, ent noone pulling over a plane now unless they somehow managed to obtaion a spare tornado to escort me down  ubt fuck, if i pass over a big field and start slwoing down, he ent touching down there guaranteed, not in his 20 million quid jet he ent  zoom zoom zoom!
> 
> That's one of the planes this neighbour owns, went over to the local village hall where there was a vilalge fete kinda thing, people displaying all their ww2 jeeps, art etc, and he just up and landed in the damned carpark, tis like 50 feet of seomthing batshit crazy.


basically when you go abroad you have to "clear customs" in the country you are departing( normally a bloke looking idly at your documents/flight plan before walking to the nearest window to look at your aircraft before shruggin and signing your paperwork) then when you come back to the UK you have to land at a major(ish) airport to clear customs there, but that doesnt stop you dropping anything over the side in between , depending on what airport you land at you will either "clear customs" in the same manner as when you left whatever country it was or occasionally you will have a sniffer dog or customs officer come out an have a half arsed look around/inside the craft before walking off bored.

p.s. the only ppl that pull planes over in the air are the RAF(eurofighter typhoon or tornado) and like it or not if they want you to divert or land thats exactly what you will be doing, there was a bloke (in 200 at an airfield near the one we fly from that decided to disobey them for a laugh thinking they wouldnt do anything because it a UK registered aircraft an coz of the human rights act etc, his plane is still sitting in the hanger at his airfield riddled with 30mm cannon holes from the "warning shot", he sustained shrapnel injuries over his whole upper body and died 8months later from "complications resulting from his injuries", whole story has been hushed up an is the subject of one of these "super-injunctions" that have featured in the papers quite recently


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My nephew just popped in and gave me a little pollen. Proper. No need to burn and really oily. 220 an oz tho.


you lucky fucker! i love good solid more than any strain of green can get it from the dam tho at 11$ a gram or amnesia haze bubble hash that then been soaked in hash oil at 25$ a gram


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> basically when you go abroad you have to "clear customs" in the country you are departing( normally a bloke looking idly at your documents/flight plan before walking to the nearest window to look at your aircraft before shruggin and signing your paperwork) then when you come back to the UK you have to land at a major(ish) airport to clear customs there, but that doesnt stop you dropping anything over the side in between , depending on what airport you land at you will either "clear customs" in the same manner as when you left whatever country it was or occasionally you will have a sniffer dog or customs officer come out an have a half arsed look around/inside the craft before walking off bored.
> 
> p.s. the only ppl that pull planes over in the air are the RAF(eurofighter typhoon or tornado) and like it or not if they want you to divert or land thats exactly what you will be doing, there was a bloke (in 200 at an airfield near the one we fly from that decided to disobey them for a laugh thinking they wouldnt do anything because it a UK registered aircraft an coz of the human rights act etc, his plane is still sitting in the hanger at his airfield riddled with 30mm cannon holes from the "warning shot", he sustained shrapnel injuries over his whole upper body and died 8months later from "complications resulting from his injuries", whole story has been hushed up an is the subject of one of these "super-injunctions" that have featured in the papers quite recently


will a microlight make it to peru or columbia? lolol


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> basically when you go abroad you have to "clear customs" in the country you are departing( normally a bloke looking idly at your documents/flight plan before walking to the nearest window to look at your aircraft before shruggin and signing your paperwork) then when you come back to the UK you have to land at a major(ish) airport to clear customs there, but that doesnt stop you dropping anything over the side in between , depending on what airport you land at you will either "clear customs" in the same manner as when you left whatever country it was or occasionally you will have a sniffer dog or customs officer come out an have a half arsed look around/inside the craft before walking off bored.
> 
> p.s. the only ppl that pull planes over in the air are the RAF(eurofighter typhoon or tornado) and like it or not if they want you to divert or land thats exactly what you will be doing, there was a bloke (in 200 at an airfield near the one we fly from that decided to disobey them for a laugh thinking they wouldnt do anything because it a UK registered aircraft an coz of the human rights act etc, his plane is still sitting in the hanger at his airfield riddled with 30mm cannon holes from the "warning shot", he sustained shrapnel injuries over his whole upper body and died 8months later from "complications resulting from his injuries", whole story has been hushed up an is the subject of one of these "super-injunctions" that have featured in the papers quite recently


how much them things cost fuck the licence i wouldnt use an airport lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Now i'm confused (still slightly confused from FaF  bubble hash wheyyyyyyy). This guy i know, he travels international and still departs and lands at his random little field in the middle of nowhere, and from what he said, he said it was all done legally, no mention of any officlas or anything, he basically said that so long as he invaded no restricted air spaces such as cities and airpots, he did whatever he wanted, i'll be the first to admi that struck me as rather odd and "free" but that was his claim, and he is one of the more down to earth epople you'll meet. Time to get a reading. Thinking about things logically, you'd think there wouldn't be a law mandating you declare your flight to customs, unless things have changed since i last sailed where you set off, you pointed in a direction and wow, what do you know, france. Knowing the world i'm probably totally wrong and everything's changed since then haha.

If a typhoon etc were to do that to me, i'd just stick my nose towards the nearest settlement and get circling. For some reason everyone looks up when microlights fly around overhead at low altitude. Fucked up that they can pull that off though. What's the radar ceiling these days?  part of my thing these days is that we're really quite a lot safer than we think, from what i've seen, all authorities, military you name it, are beginning to get very careful about what they do in public view thanks to the abundance of personal video equiptment. could you imagine what would happen if you got yourself a video of an RAF typhoon opening fire on you, you'd be set for life the number of youtube hits that would earn!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> how much them things cost fuck the licence i wouldnt use an airport lol


£500-30k for the hanglider type, £6k-150k for the proper plane type


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> £500-30k for the hanglider type, £6k-150k for the proper plane type


Anyone else the type of mentality that sits there and thinks fuck that, i want to build my own from scratch. I seem to have an obsession of late of creating my own car. Like fuck it would be "road worhty" so far as authorities are concerened, but fuck if it's not a simple thing to do, well not simple, but hardly rocket science.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Now i'm confused (still slightly confused from FaF  bubble hash wheyyyyyyy). This guy i know, he travels international and still departs and lands at his random little field in the middle of nowhere, and from what he said, he said it was all done legally, no mention of any officlas or anything, he basically said that so long as he invaded no restricted air spaces such as cities and airpots, he did whatever he wanted, i'll be the first to admi that struck me as rather odd and "free" but that was his claim, and he is one of the more down to earth epople you'll meet. Time to get a reading. Thinking about things logically, you'd think there wouldn't be a law mandating you declare your flight to customs, unless things have changed since i last sailed where you set off, you pointed in a direction and wow, what do you know, france. Knowing the world i'm probably totally wrong and everything's changed since then haha.
> 
> If a typhoon etc were to do that to me, i'd just stick my nose towards the nearest settlement and get circling. For some reason everyone looks up when microlights fly around overhead at low altitude. Fucked up that they can pull that off though. What's the radar ceiling these days?


some countries within the EU allow you to clear customs over the phone believe it or not lol, or with a fax/email.
If you are going outside of the borders of a country you have to file a flight plan by law. 
It used to be a lot more relaxed an even upto a cpl of years ago you could quite easily fly to say `dam n back without notifying anyone
and just going an doing it without getting caught, but since 9/11.............lol

Radar ceiling doesnt matter, if they can see you they can kill you lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

your fucking nuts ttt lol stop smoking so much of that cheese and you could afford a new car lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

any of u guys use the chat thingy btw ? those hangliders would be pro for dropping drugs if ur were at that sort of level of selling id be well looking into them lol but im not so im bored of that next toy please !!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> any of u guys use the chat thingy btw ? those hangliders would be pro for dropping drugs if ur were at that sort of level of selling id be well looking into them lol but im not so im bored of that next toy please !!!!


funnily enough when i first started flying these with dad i was approached and offered £20k for every kilo of pure sniff i cld get into the country using one, bloke turns up every year or so an tries to tempt me again but smuggling kilos of class A into the country is definetely not something id even entertain the thought of trying


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> some countries within the EU allow you to clear customs over the phone believe it or not lol, or with a fax/email.
> If you are going outside of the borders of a country you have to file a flight plan by law.
> It used to be a lot more relaxed an even upto a cpl of years ago you could quite easily fly to say `dam n back without notifying anyone
> and just going an doing it without getting caught, but since 9/11.............lol
> ...


Haha, sounds like this chap is just living in blissful ignorance  right up until he get's a whiff of a few thousand pounds of fiery thrust  

Idea of radar ceiling is that well, i rekon harder to be caught, they're largely relying on a member of the public, or even authorities, to see the plane and think it's not legally airbourne or unsafe etc and phone up someone and the message works it's way up, if their radars can't see you and noone's specifically looking for you, teeeeeheeeee. What can i say, i'm fed up to fuck with this world, it's utterly and totally fucked. Getting to the stage where i wanna set myself on fire like the monk in protest  i love the change in events in libya, coalition could get fucked over by it, but other than that, fuck being a part of this society and the way it works, i want to dissapear, but if i do, there will be missing person posters on every sign post, the plice will hunt me down using every clue they can get, leave me the fook alone and let me live. If i want to get in a boat and adventure, no, you'll be searched by customs going out, searched by customs landing at your shore of adventure, and unless you ave the right documents you'll be locked up. WTF!!!!!! Imagine their reaction if someone set about getting to the moon as a private party, non governemnt funded. "terrible tragedy!" 

Alcohol makes me rant and chat how i feel the bollocks that it is, please just ignore me from now until tomorrow or well, might just be good to ignore me  and smokking less won't buy me a car, i'm the crazy type, i'll give it to my friends and family (well 1 brother, rest of the family are fuckers!) before i sell it for profit.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

done the car thing mate its not worth it to many regulations ended up braking it again and selling the parts. stupid fucking rules the worlds a cunt.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, sounds like this chap is just living in blissful ignorance  right up until he get's a whiff of a few thousand pounds of fiery thrust
> 
> Idea of radar ceiling is that well, i rekon harder to be caught, they're largely relying on a member of the public, or even authorities, to see the plane and think it's not legally airbourne or unsafe etc and phone up someone and the message works it's way up, if their radars can't see you and noone's specifically looking for you, teeeeeheeeee. What can i say, i'm fed up to fuck with this world, it's utterly and totally fucked. Getting to the stage where i wanna set myself on fire like the monk in protest  i love the change in events in libya, coalition could get fucked over by it, but other than that, fuck being a part of this society and the way it works, i want to dissapear, but if i do, there will be missing person posters on every sign post, the plice will hunt me down using every clue they can get, leave me the fook alone and let me live. If i want to get in a boat and adventure, no, you'll be searched by customs going out, searched by customs landing at your shore of adventure, and unless you ave the right documents you'll be locked up. WTF!!!!!! Imagine their reaction if someone set about getting to the moon as a private party, non governemnt funded. "terrible tragedy!"
> 
> Alcohol makes me rant and chat how i feel the bollocks that it is, please just ignore me from now until tomorrow or well, might just be good to ignore me * and smokking less won't buy me a car, i'm the crazy type, i'll give it to my friends and family (well 1 brother, rest of the family are fuckers!) before i sell it for profit*.


you got a sister ? lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

lolol ive said it for a good while now but wish i had ttt in my town lolol,


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My nephew just popped in and gave me a little pollen. Proper. No need to burn and really oily. 220 an oz tho.


fuck 220 an oz........the last i bought was 425 for a 9 oz slab


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

Missing the joke on that one but i'm me hahaha, no sister, just a couple of brothers, one's semi acceptable, the others a bit of a nob, hacn't seen or spoken to him in a year odd now  I don't want to build a car for any sort of conforming to stanrdards, in the same way i odn't want to explore but conform to standards, i just want to do it for my self for my own curiosity. I think i could and would love to fabricate a car of some design, just for the experience.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> funnily enough when i first started flying these with dad i was approached and offered £20k for every kilo of pure sniff i cld get into the country using one, bloke turns up every year or so an tries to tempt me again but smuggling kilos of class A into the country is definetely not something id even entertain the thought of trying


jesus id do it that set me right up need the cash why dont i get offers like these lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuck 220 an oz........the last i bought was 425 for a 9 oz slab


real pollen has been 20 a 1/8th for bout 5 yrs now anywhere ive brought it, see some fake pollen last wk tho was just good rockie lolol


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Missing the joke on that one but i'm me hahaha, no sister, just a couple of brothers, one's semi acceptable, the others a bit of a nob, hacn't seen or spoken to him in a year odd now  I don't want to build a car for any sort of conforming to stanrdards, in the same way i odn't want to explore but conform to standards, i just want to do it for my self for my own curiosity. I think i could and would love to fabricate a car of some design, just for the experience.


just giving away the weed to family thing dw im high , its a good laugh but make sure u got a matching ecu & engine otherwise cost is involved.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

Hahahaha sambo and OTB, i love watching breakdown in communication once the drugs start rolling around




When i'm smoked up online i suddenly think hey, it's online, that could be sarcasm, and then start disecting it for every single possible potential meaning, i normally end up closing the window thinking wtf i don't know how to reply






lololol​


----------



## Saerimmner (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, sounds like this chap is just living in blissful ignorance  right up until he get's a whiff of a few thousand pounds of fiery thrust
> 
> Idea of radar ceiling is that well, i rekon harder to be caught, they're largely relying on a member of the public, or even authorities, to see the plane and think it's not legally airbourne or unsafe etc and phone up someone and the message works it's way up, if their radars can't see you and noone's specifically looking for you, teeeeeheeeee. What can i say, i'm fed up to fuck with this world, it's utterly and totally fucked. Getting to the stage where i wanna set myself on fire like the monk in protest  i love the change in events in libya, coalition could get fucked over by it, but other than that, fuck being a part of this society and the way it works, i want to dissapear, but if i do, there will be missing person posters on every sign post, the plice will hunt me down using every clue they can get, leave me the fook alone and let me live. If i want to get in a boat and adventure, no, you'll be searched by customs going out, searched by customs landing at your shore of adventure, and unless you ave the right documents you'll be locked up. WTF!!!!!! Imagine their reaction if someone set about getting to the moon as a private party, non governemnt funded. "terrible tragedy!"
> 
> Alcohol makes me rant and chat how i feel the bollocks that it is, please just ignore me from now until tomorrow or well, might just be good to ignore me  and smokking less won't buy me a car, i'm the crazy type, i'll give it to my friends and family (well 1 brother, rest of the family are fuckers!) before i sell it for profit.


it aint the ceiling you want its the floor lol, microlights barely show up on radar as there is very little metal in them, combine that with radar being mostly ineffective below 100ft above sea level and your closer to a good idea lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> Hahahaha sambo and OTB, i love watching breakdown in communication once the drugs start rolling around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf i swear ive read that before 0_o


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> Hahahaha sambo and OTB, i love watching breakdown in communication once the drugs start rolling around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's playing fucking mind games the shifty cunt! 

THis is the other side of the equation though  This is when i'm mashed and lashed and you're left wondering what the fuck is really being implied  None the less i'm sat trying to work out quite what is impied by you haha, i'll be the fuirst to admit weed is a bad bad drug, fuck school kids and the online research


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

i was just sat here thinking fuck htis strain im becoming immune to it , but after rejoining the thread the confusion has me thinking otherwise lol only got a joint left debating if im gonna stay up or not but either way im smoking it cuz this women on daves shit !


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

And yes, floor is what i meant, not cieling, i think i meant cieling as in the crafts ceiling before hitting the radar zone. Fuck too stoned. If they make that little blip, ya rekcon i could fly in circles to my destination and claim to be just a mass of plastic bags in the wind? court defense? i think so! that was never me!

I also say smoke that shit. A single joint tomorrow and you'll just demand more of yourself. and you'll somehow justify it. Weed seems to work that way


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

any1 watchin the bank job on c4 fucking good film


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

oh yeah i was just debating msoking it now as itll get me mashed and crawling into bed cuz ill have run out 

or 

staying up for a bit as im mildy stoned and smoking it in bed later on

or 

getting mashed now and staying up till 1am when the mrs gets back and smoke her weed again.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> any1 watchin the bank job on c4 fucking good film


i wasnt but i am now lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

ah hang about watched this on film four the other day yeah good film


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah hang about watched this on film four the other day yeah good film


yeah ive seen it a few times m8 good film tho, if ya like ya films download limitless really enjoyed that the other day.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

seen it mate my mrs gets like 20 films a bloody day im always having one forced upon me im not really one for films or tv normally music but blew my amp this morning.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

not a huge fan of music but lets get some tunes in the thread!

[video=youtube;UDKbHJob8v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDKbHJob8v4[/video]


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;7MCjzFPrFjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MCjzFPrFjE[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

gladiator just starting on itv2 gonna session that and hit the hay after this joint me thinks


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

i watched it just 2 days ago, had it onfused with that jim carey film. Was pretty damned good, will certainly watch again


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

just rolled a perfect 3 skin without even trying happy days thought that was gonna be a struggle like normal lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2011)

HAha, nice work. I'm just about dry but instead of the rational "spoke less and spread it out" i decided to stick all the hash i could find in this next one  just grips ya spine, all warm and lovely like


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> HAha, nice work. I'm just about dry but instead of the rational "spoke less and spread it out" i decided to stick all the hash i could find in this next one  just grips ya spine, all warm and lovely like


hahaha amen dude i just did the grinder scrape outs too got my head this one


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

Gods must be smiling down on me tonight just had a no wiper ! Think im gonna attempt to hit the hay joints worn off already and 1am is too far away lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

zebadee!!! lololol aint watched this in yrs.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

football factory ?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> football factory ?


yeah m8 its on c4 now just started.


----------



## Ontheball (May 1, 2011)

mmmmmm yeah that tops gladiator , right ill catch u all 2mrw or maybe early hours when mrs is back, peace out.


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

deliver some to me..



sambo020482 said:


> http://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss262/sterdamtips/Aprilbatch2002.jpg 85quid a oz deliverd to ya door


----------



## sambo020482 (May 2, 2011)

they claim to have killed bin laden..........


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Do u guys think bin laden is dead? Or they killed him over the last few days? Im not sure. Just so happens when obama pop is at its lowest. Think they were keeping this ace up their sleeve


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Gets better. They have already disposed of the body at sea. I smell shite


----------



## Griffta (May 2, 2011)

mornin' you lot. been away all week, cruising round on a narrowboat  Got back on saturday & my 4 girls were almost dead after 7 days without water/feeding. Anyway they're all fully recovered now thank fuck. Off to a safari park today so up before the misses for a good wake & bake session.


----------



## Griffta (May 2, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> hi all im terry also in the uk. i know it says that on the side but i thought id introduce myself lol.
> 
> any footy fans about? any predictions on the league?
> 
> looking forward to chatting and learning from you


Welcome Terry, yeah tthere's a few footy fans in here. Its looking like Chelsea now surely??
Basically depends on man utd v chelsea next week I guess.


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2011)

I say bollocks to him being dead. I mean the brits got dragged to war and ended up stuck there foir 10 years and conuting and they can't even let us see the body, sea burial wtf! What is the next big terrorist attack going to be like then? We've had a tube bomb and a plane hijacking, they need a fresh twist or the public will just start thinking incompetence if the FBI and CIA miss yet another hijack etc. Place your bet's people!

Just popped a heavy duty fruity to go alongside the dreamtime, again a single reg seed, so who knows, either way it's depressing to think it'll be at least 3 months before i actually get to smoke a different strain


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

you can see lions and tigers and things................av a good one...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 2, 2011)

Griffta said:


> mornin' you lot. been away all week, cruising round on a narrowboat  Got back on saturday & my 4 girls were almost dead after 7 days without water/feeding. Anyway they're all fully recovered now thank fuck. Off to a safari park today so up before the misses for a good wake & bake session.


what you grow in griff? soil?

see if they sell lion shit at the safari park today las fingerz has cats shittin all over his garden lol and lion shit is the best fing to get rid of but obviously where the fuck do ya get lion shit lol

saying that theres a website where you can send people you dont like box's of shit, they got a few types but no lion shit lol if ya get a chance just ask to see if they even sell it lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

36 degrees in my little veg cab, ouch too fucking hot thats with just a 250w MH, just ordered 250w CFL for it that will do the job there only in there for a week or so, thought id give that dutch master reverse a go as well so got me some of that and more nutes hopefully have it here soon.


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

Well today ill be smoking mostly mould fucking damn sticky weed left in in a baggy last night argh fml ! not to bad but still >.<


----------



## sambo020482 (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Well today ill be smoking mostly mould fucking damn sticky weed left in in a baggy last night argh fml ! not to bad but still >.<


aint it abit dodge smoking mould otb? 

i choppped a lil livers bud off a few days ago smoked 2 pipes fucking el its abit nice even wks before its ready lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Just got my head together. Hey jimmy im scared to check my temps. Ive got 2x600w with only a desk fan.lol. U on the bevy the day sambo


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Dodgy mouldy weed aint good, smoked some years ago ended up in hospital with pleurisy symptoms fucking chest/shoulder was killing me lol had to drop me strides and got a adrenaline shot in my arse.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just got my head together. Hey jimmy im scared to check my temps. Ive got 2x600w with only a desk fan.lol. U on the bevy the day sambo


nar m8 ive done 2ltrs of smirnoff over the last 2days i feel fucking ill just aving a smoke today lol that livers even at 7wks and barely dry is proper nice.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Billy i ran 2x600w over NFT and temps were horrendous especially in the summer lol, if the ladies look good dont worry man, pull alot of bud with that amount of light.


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

meh fuck it ive smoked moudly weed for years cast iron lungs these lol not heavy mould its just turning. i gotta die at some point anyways


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2011)

I thought smoking mould was pretty damned bad for your health.

I'm just sat around to day in quite a fit of giggles really, listening to the americans on this site arguing about obama and well, lol. Makes me really want to get on a plane and go royally piss some people off for shits and giggles. But remember children, the government is your friend, the government keeps you safe, love them, believe them.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

I bet the livers is damm good. U gonae sell at 250 an oz or r u keeping it. Jimmy the plants look good. A little hear stress coz the lights were on 24/7 for the last week but back to 12/12 now


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

fuck knows mate i imagine so as its spores innit but hey smoking weed is bad for you fullstop right ? lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

did they all survive billy after your pump failiure?, had a close call there mate few more days and they would of been brown bread. It happens tho lost a few crops myself over the years thanks to timers and pumps going tits up.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck knows mate i imagine so as its spores innit but hey smoking weed is bad for you fullstop right ? lol


not just damp mouldy shit tho, sprayed crap dont do you any favours. Picked up a bit of green a while ago wouldnt burn and was oily to the touch found out croppers are spraying there gear with brix plus dodgy fuckers lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

All r looking good. They had 24hrs light for the last week. Its like a fucking jungle. Went 12/12 last night. Gonae treat with the dutch, just in case. I reckon we r now talking 50+ oz


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> not just damp mouldy shit tho, sprayed crap dont do you any favours. Picked up a bit of green a while ago wouldnt burn and was oily to the touch found out croppers are spraying there gear with brix plus dodgy fuckers lol


lets just say i got my refund the last time i was sold spray , i wont ever smoke that.

but when ur last bit of persi turns on you and u aint got shit left , sometimes uve just gotta do these things


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Just ordered a bit of that dutch master reverse myself billy heard good things about it, if it works then its better then chucking thos hermies away.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> lets just say i got my refund the last time i was sold spray , i wont ever smoke that.
> 
> but when ur last bit of persi turns on you and u aint got shit left , sometimes uve just gotta do these things


Funny enough i got a refund too lol, the guy i get from also takes my gear he knows not to fuck about otherwise prices go up. Smoked one j of that sprayed crap and felt rough now if i aint got i dont smoke far too much dodgy crap about.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

It worked for me last grow. About 4 weeks in my big nev started growing bawz. Plucked the fuckers and sprayed and sprayed again 10 days later. Perfect. U got a penetrator/wetting agent


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

any reasons why plants turn when there budding ? u got me worried now


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Bad genetics or nature doing its thing or people would have u believe......STRESS. fuck knows how i havent developed a pussy.lol. if u use femz seeds. Dutch MR is a must


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

used bag seed removed a male the second it showed rest are fem


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

30 snaps for a litre of the dutch and wetting agent. Well worth the money and will last for a few years. It can be used as prevention aswel as cure


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> It worked for me last grow. About 4 weeks in my big nev started growing bawz. Plucked the fuckers and sprayed and sprayed again 10 days later. Perfect. U got a penetrator/wetting agent


Ive got a wetting agent from ages ago still in my cupboard somewhere ill use that if need be can this stuff be used on its own? got no hermies anyway its just incase shit happens always better to have this stuff and not need it than to need it and not have it is the way i think.


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

is it todo with humidity then or am i getting wetting agent completely wrong ?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

The dutch needs a wetting agent jimmy. OTB- a wetting agent makes foliar spraying more effective. Google it. Cant be fucked typing loads on this phhone.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Wetting agents enhance the application of foliar feeds, basicly makes whatever your spraying your crops with more accessable to the plant.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

Fuck have to have a root about in my cupbaord and see if ive still got some lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

You will find all sorts of shite now.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 2, 2011)

lol yeah yr right, keep adding stuff but never chuck any shit away, time for a good clear out lots of stuffs gotta be out of date by now i rekon


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Just had a puff of some bubblegum. Im ripped and it does taste a bit like hubba bubba


----------



## Airwave (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just had a puff of some bubblegum. Im ripped and it does taste a bit like hubba bubba


Do you know if it was Serious Seeds Bubblegum or T.H.Seeds Bubblegum?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Not sure but serious seeds. I think i have heard him say that. Well in my head i can see and hear him say serious seeds, so yeah, serious seeds.lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 2, 2011)

i had some serious seeds bubblegum that had been cured for 6wks last week lovely smoke really strong and defo taste the bubblegum flavour after a decent cure.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

sooner take your day over mine billy, im sat here trying to teach myself a quantum theory with little to no resources, not a fun day. You got any pictures of your plants yet? I wanna see how big they are now.

heres my garden atm.

Og18 back left, easyryder back right, lowryder 2 front. autos are 25 days old, the OG18 must be about 15 or something, not sure, lol. 





easyryder





Og18


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

What weve all been waitin for!!!!!!...lol.........Real nice WOW doin a good job there mate lookin nice and healthy!.....Is there pistals on the lowryder?


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

think im gonna destroy some furniture and make a cab


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Lights on at 8pm. Ill get pics. Wait till u see the jungle. If only that newuser was about for a sneak preview


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> think im gonna destroy some furniture and make a cab


i did...........good aint it


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

no resources WOWgrow........you have the net mate.......


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

i cant really find anything to sacrafice now so thats kinda spoilt that for me lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Plastic wardrope thing fae argos. 10 smackers. Cheap as fuck tent if your on a budget


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

hahah they got them in inexcess too i tried a few of those cheap ones SSB to much light leak m8


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

I dont know if this is something that exists but is there any sory of light bulb multi adaptors ? 

like u get those cube shaped plugs for the wall sockets so u can plug more shit in , is there like any 3 into 1 bulb jobs ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> I dont know if this is something that exists but is there any sory of light bulb multi adaptors ?
> 
> like u get those cube shaped plugs for the wall sockets so u can plug more shit in , is there like any 3 into 1 bulb jobs ?


no but there is Y splitters, 2 bulbs in one socket, they are on ebay


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no resources WOWgrow........you have the net mate.......


For this paper were not meant to have sources from the web, only books. But I didn't get my ass down to the library lol. 



PUKKA BUD said:


> What weve all been waitin for!!!!!!...lol.........Real nice WOW doin a good job there mate lookin nice and healthy!.....Is there pistals on the lowryder?


Cheers pukka lol, the autos are growing pretty slow though. Yeh the lowryder2 popped pistils at like the 2nd set of leaves lol, gonna be lucky to get a q off that one. Might just stick her in the garden to finish up, 4 plants would be much more manageable in my space.


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> no but there is Y splitters, 2 bulbs in one socket, they are on ebay


 ah cool i looked in b&q and they didnt have shit , any other places worth a try ? cant buy online.


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

Could someone point me to a link on how to take cuttings please.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

A news reporter asked the navy seal that shot osama bin laden what he felt when he shot him, the navy seal doesnt even hesitate in answering " Recoil mainly"


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah cool i looked in b&q and they didnt have shit , any other places worth a try ? cant buy online.


as far as im aware they dont comply with UK electrical standards so thats why you can only find em on ebay an not in shops, i may be wrong though lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

that lad never got bk to me about them plants so jus gna kill em tonight methinks, no smoke left so gna have a fag then get sortng my grow


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> as far as im aware they dont comply with UK electrical standards so thats why you can only find em on ebay an not in shops, i may be wrong though lol


that had crossed my mind as to why i couldnt find them swear ive seen one before.


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> that lad never got bk to me about them plants so jus gna kill em tonight methinks, no smoke left so gna have a fag then get sortng my grow


ah man thats sucks i think i need to kill some aswell just no space and the outdoor ones are now the biggest thing in the garden theyve got come in but nowhere for them >.<


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah cool i looked in b&q and they didnt have shit , any other places worth a try ? cant buy online.


why cant buy on net?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

U r at it del. Dont start this again.lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

fuck im bored might go bed already


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck im bored might go bed already


well it is late........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

finally managed to get some damn pics sorted lol, bit shit quality tho as i still need to put a normal light up there for taking pics


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

nice......hows the clones going........got lots happening there mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Yeah sae. U r gonae have your hands full. Keep the maniac that likes cock far away.lol


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

group shot...........


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

Packing them in then mate !


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

hehe havent got any clones yet, these are all from seeds sprouted 7 weeks ago roughly, the clones in the cloner i took tonight , clones from the clone fairy are currently camping out in the local royal mail sorting office due to a dumbass postman/

in the tent, back left n right- T.H. seeds darkstar , back middle and middle middle heavy duty fruity, middle row left fast nevilles, middle right tuthankamon, 2 brown pots and big plants in round pots at front are white russian from the old genetics which are getting killed or given away 2moro and front middle is blue hash and grapefruit

2 next to the cloner are diesel and burmese kush, going to chuck them in when i kill the shitty ones lol

oh yeah....NO COCK JOCKEYS ALLOWED IN MY GROW FROM NOW ON!!!!!


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

hahaha did someone wipe ur plants out m8 ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

YEAH MY EXS BROTHER WATERED MY PLANTS ONE NIGHT(PRESUMABLY WITH BATTERY ACID IM GUESSING) and theyve been fucked ever since apologies for caps cba to change it lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 2, 2011)

hahah dont worry im a caps monster  that sucks balls man , so does the fact i just ran outta weed , think im gonna call it a night peace out guys.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

He sucks balls aswel.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahah dont worry im a caps monster  that sucks balls man , so does the fact i just ran outta weed , think im gonna call it a night peace out guys.


im now out until money improves in a week or so OUCH!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 3, 2011)

Here is a little update guys. Girls look nice and healthy and r going to be big.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 3, 2011)

Looking nice billy, roll on harvest day lol gonna ave sore fingers trimming all that lot mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 3, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking nice billy, roll on harvest day lol gonna ave sore fingers trimming all that lot mate.


Im gonae rope in a few monkeys.lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 3, 2011)

Oooh oooh ahh ahh



supersillybilly said:


> im gonae rope in a few monkeys.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im gonae rope in a few monkeys.lol


Yeah man get thos chimps to work, remind me again you got 2x600w over wilmas how many girls? how long since the flip?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 3, 2011)

16 girls jimmy, flipped on sat. Going to be monsters


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 16 girls jimmy, flipped on sat. Going to be monsters


Yeah mate there gonna be big girls allright, gonna look forward to seeing them grow up lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2011)

just got my clones from the clone fairy woop woop


----------



## mantiszn (May 3, 2011)

what is they?



Saerimmner said:


> just got my clones from the clone fairy woop woop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2011)

bit of what just came down.





livers




grape ape


----------



## WOWgrow (May 3, 2011)

That is strange, I was just thinkin I aint seen don around here for a while. Been busy getting his fingers sticky, and not in the rapey way. Awesome pics man.


----------



## Ontheball (May 3, 2011)

that looks gorgeous don  how we all doing today ?


----------



## Griffta (May 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Been busy getting his fingers sticky, and not in the rapey way..


hahaha!
ps: that grape ape looks nice, not seen that before


----------



## Griffta (May 3, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> that looks gorgeous don  how we all doing today ?


good cheers fella, hows you?


----------



## Griffta (May 3, 2011)

few pics i just took of my first ever grow. 5 weeks from seed, gonna flip 'em to 12/12 any day now


----------



## Ontheball (May 3, 2011)

Griffta said:


> good cheers fella, hows you?


Not to bad dude added another ghetto light to my cab today so bit more light in there makes me a bit happier


----------



## del66666 (May 3, 2011)

sweet plant there don..............


----------



## Airwave (May 3, 2011)

Griffta said:


> few pics i just took of my first ever grow. 5 weeks from seed, gonna flip 'em to 12/12 any day now


Jesus, those are some big leaves. What strain is it?


----------



## Ontheball (May 3, 2011)

just spent ages trying to find a somewhere *not online* that sells clip on fans , couldnt find them in any shops but i did find this mini fan at a decent price to dont know if it helps anyone out but heres the link. 

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Fans/buy-PROLINE-MF10-U-Fan/363707


----------



## Griffta (May 3, 2011)

Airwave - its reserva privada confidential cheese.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Airwave - its reserva privada confidential cheese.


Sounds like u would order that as a starter at a posh resturant.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Hey Griffta nice looking girls you got there man, is that the glow of an LED light i see?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

cheers lads! i cant wait to get back to growing proper trees, little ones just aren't as rewarding  ive got me autopots setup and holy fuck are they kicking on. difference in growth rate is staggering. 

nice cheezez grifta, you pulled the trigger yet? i had a go of the la cheese its kanny smoke. 







did you get the big panel or a ufo LED? i looked at panels for the loft n they were best part of a grand odd a pop.


----------



## Griffta (May 4, 2011)

cheers lads, yeah Im growing with an LED panel. It cost me £400 so not cheap but Im pleased so far. Theyve not been flipped yet but Im counting the days till I pull the trigger. 6 weeks veg from seed on saturday, so I might do it then.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

400 smackers wow ive heard they are a bit on the expensive side what wattage is that then mate and where did you get it from if you dont mind me asking. Been looking into the whole LED thing and im not yet convinced be interesting to see how you get on with it fella, keep us updated wont ya.


----------



## Griffta (May 4, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-Made-LED-Grow-Light-Highest-Quality-140-Watts_W0QQitemZ390305585129QQcategoryZ43555QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8478714761474427612#ht_5395wt_1121

The above should link to the light (I'm on my phone so soz if that doesn't work). Yeah man, course I'll keep ya updated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

thats down in price from when i last checked. got a link for it grifta? i did the research a while back and they work just fine and are pretty much on par with hps. check this lads grow out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/300296-irish-boys-glh-600w-led.html


----------



## Griffta (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I've been following irish's grows for a while, there's a few growers using LEDs with great results so fingers crossed my light can produce the 4/5 oz I need for my percy
My light is quite pricey compared to other, more proven LEDs (like the ones Irish uses) For anyone interested the LED users unite! thread on here is worth persevering with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

i know a fella thats big into electronics. im going to see if he reckons he can knock one up similar. see how cheap we can get the LED's for a bit of plastic with a wire through it they're fuckin pricey.


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

dunit has a good grow going too....................those leds are starting to look good.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Cheers griffta mate and good luck with the grow man, gonna ave a butchers at that grow don and then see how griffta gets on definitely think LEDs are gonna be the way to go. Hopefully they well drop in price before i make the plunge lol.


----------



## Griffta (May 4, 2011)

Yeah it was only cos I was starting out that I went LED. if I already had HID set up & working then I'd wait, these things are improving all the time. The lights dunit uses are getting rave reviews, they're called the 357 magnum I believe. Worth googling if your interested.


----------



## Ontheball (May 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know a fella thats big into electronics. im going to see if he reckons he can knock one up similar. see how cheap we can get the LED's for a bit of plastic with a wire through it they're fuckin pricey.


i did electronics for 5 years you could knock up a led piece of piss making a decent pcb to solder loads of leds into will be the hardest part / solder overlap.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

started playing around with my cloner last few days, really wish id paid the extra for the heated one.

Put first lot of cuttings in it sunday night, by monday night they were all dead because the pump had fell over in the water, last night put another round in there and realised that the water is ice cold, emptied it filled it up with warm water and 25mins later its ice cold again 
so now ive got to buy a heat mat/aquarium heater methinks, not sure what state the cuttings are in today but wouldnt surprise me if they are dead as well ffs

hmmm back to the drawing board/scouring ebay for parts


----------



## Ontheball (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> started playing around with my cloner last few days, really wish id paid the extra for the heated one.
> 
> Put first lot of cuttings in it sunday night, by monday night they were all dead because the pump had fell over in the water, last night put another round in there and realised that the water is ice cold, emptied it filled it up with warm water and 25mins later its ice cold again
> so now ive got to buy a heat mat/aquarium heater methinks, not sure what state the cuttings are in today but wouldnt surprise me if they are dead as well ffs
> ...


awww that sucks sae ive been putting of attempting a cutting as ive seen alot of peoples dieing , dont suppose u know what super cropping is ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> started playing around with my cloner last few days, really wish id paid the extra for the heated one.
> 
> Put first lot of cuttings in it sunday night, by monday night they were all dead because the pump had fell over in the water, last night put another round in there and realised that the water is ice cold, emptied it filled it up with warm water and 25mins later its ice cold again
> so now ive got to buy a heat mat/aquarium heater methinks, not sure what state the cuttings are in today but wouldnt surprise me if they are dead as well ffs
> ...


Never bothered with a heater in my cloner been using a DIY one for years and never had an issue might need to warm it up a bit in the winter but that would depend where the cloner is locate thinks its probably something else mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

Ontheball--- https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/288113-step-step-how-super-crop.html

jimmygreengingers---its directly under a 400HPS in a nice warm loft and the water is currently hovering around the 4-8degree celsius area


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

If its under a 400w hps i have no idea why your water is ice cold man, i have mine under 4 x 3ft fluorescent tubes in a garage where its drafty as hell and ive never encountered such low temps in a cloner or any type of hydro res. Let the water reach room temp then fill it up, 4 degrees under a hid lamp dont make sense mate you sure your thermo is correct.


----------



## Ontheball (May 4, 2011)

arent you supposed to put clones in indirect light ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> arent you supposed to put clones in indirect light ?


They need to sit under the light and tubes are the best for clones as these can sit a few inches above the clones as they produce very little to no heat at all. Blasting clones with HID light makes little difference all you do is waste leccy, clones cant process all the light form a HID lamp without roots so fluorescents are all thats needed. Ive just checked my cold water from the tap its around 12/13 degrees i used a blue lab meter i would def check your meter saerimmner as it could well be giving you dodgy readings mate.


----------



## Ontheball (May 4, 2011)

fairenough mate read it some where , just been reading on super cropping im thinking fuck that looks harsh.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fairenough mate read it some where , just been reading on super cropping im thinking fuck that looks harsh.


lol yeah it does but supposedly less harsh than other techniques, never done it myself only ever topped and LST normally just let the girls get on with it.


----------



## Ontheball (May 4, 2011)

yet ive done top and lst im still debating trimming some fan leafs even tho i know its a bad idea but too many shadows. i could spend an hour tucking tho i guess. but got shit todo today so peace out riu.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Its ok to trim (well i do anyway) just dont go mad and do it all in one day it might stress the girl, rather than take off all the leaf just trim it back like the one in the pic i was just getting to grips with.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> They need to sit under the light and tubes are the best for clones as these can sit a few inches above the clones as they produce very little to no heat at all. Blasting clones with HID light makes little difference all you do is waste leccy, clones cant process all the light form a HID lamp without roots so fluorescents are all thats needed. Ive just checked my cold water from the tap its around 12/13 degrees i used a blue lab meter i would def check your meter saerimmner as it could well be giving you dodgy readings mate.


its only under the HPS as thats my veg light and the only space ive got to put the cloner, even with out a thermo the water feels bloody cold when ya put your finger into it, will check it again in a bit though and see if its warmed up overnight


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

just seems strange saerimmner mate that your water is that cold i mean as low as 4 degrees is like water comming straight out ya fridge and with a HID light as well it seems double odd lol, if you got a mate that grows borrow his thermo if he has one and double check it mate. How high you got ya 400 BTW


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> just seems strange saerimmner mate that your water is that cold i mean as low as 4 degrees is like water comming straight out ya fridge and with a HID light as well it seems double odd lol, if you got a mate that grows borrow his thermo if he has one and double check it mate. How high you got ya 400 BTW


especially since i put warm water in there in the first place, HPS was about 1ft away, now been lowered a few more inches


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

also does anyone know where i can get recommended flowering times in soil for the strains im running? as after reading thru a lot of threads on here i know the breeders times can be skewed/exaggerated slightly lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> especially since i put warm water in there in the first place, HPS was about 1ft away, now been lowered a few more inches


I would raise it man, could be why the clones are dying. Too much intense light is not good for them mate there dilicate things, if it was me and all i had was a HID light i would have it atleast a couple of foot above them.


----------



## kana (May 4, 2011)

yo ppl, wats the deal with flushing? do i need to pour 3x pot size of water through the pot each time they go dry? a friend said i take each plant in the bath one by one and flush them with 3x their pot size?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

kana said:


> yo ppl, wats the deal with flushing? do i need to pour 3x pot size of water through the pot each time they go dry? a friend said i take each plant in the bath one by one and flush them with 3x their pot size?


its a question yr get different answers for mate, some people flush others dont bother if you want to flush then they way you have been told is fine.


----------



## kana (May 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> its a question yr get different answers for mate, some people flush others dont bother if you want to flush then they way you have been told is fine.


yeah ive had different responses and methods trying 2 find the best one, doesn't flushing correctly have a big impact on gaining a good taste from your bud? for example with my last 2 grows the smell of my buds was great but the taste could have been better, i thought this was maybe due to not flushing enough?


----------



## mantiszn (May 4, 2011)

some light reading...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html



kana said:


> yeah ive had different responses and methods trying 2 find the best one, doesn't flushing correctly have a big impact on gaining a good taste from your bud? for example with my last 2 grows the smell of my buds was great but the taste could have been better, i thought this was maybe due to not flushing enough?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

kana said:


> yeah ive had different responses and methods trying 2 find the best one, doesn't flushing correctly have a big impact on gaining a good taste from your bud? for example with my last 2 grows the smell of my buds was great but the taste could have been better, i thought this was maybe due to not flushing enough?


personally i flush and have always done so ever since my first ever crop tasted like shite for me there is a difference in flushed bud and unflushed, but the longer the cure the better they will taste, also strain specific as well i would imagine.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

Had the police round today, polish cunts downstairs decided to (in full view of everyone) go outside, throw an egg at their own window and then call the police and try blaming it on us, all this because i complained to enviromental health about them leaving rubbish everywhere and attracting mice an stuff into the house, slamming doors from 5am-1am everyday without fail and having their moron son living in a caravan in the back garden, their flat n garden looks like a fucking pikey site and all this has been going on continously for 18months now.
Also they got their eviction notice from the landlord today because of the complaints and the fact they have owed £3k in rent arrears for 3 years without even attempting to pay it off and they are all working, whereas me n my g/f are on benefits an cleared our rent arrears of £1700 in 9months( which was only incurred when my missus had pregnancy complications and i had to practically live at the hospital for a month an caused me to lose my job)

I think im going to bide my time til they have left then exact a nice bit of revenge on them in their new place hehehe


----------



## Ontheball (May 4, 2011)

Revenge is best served in time , thats my moto anyways  Been and done my induction today so start working as of friday so i need more timers now >.<

So hopefully have ur lights soon sae and buymyself a new cab. My ghetto plants are starting to flower nicely now im still suprised at them lol

Flushing is for nute lock out and for pre harvest. You should always flush the chemicals out u dont really wanna smoke them now do you ?


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Had the police round today, polish cunts downstairs decided to (in full view of everyone) go outside, throw an egg at their own window and then call the police and try blaming it on us, all this because i complained to enviromental health about them leaving rubbish everywhere and attracting mice an stuff into the house, slamming doors from 5am-1am everyday without fail and having their moron son living in a caravan in the back garden, their flat n garden looks like a fucking pikey site and all this has been going on continously for 18months now.
> Also they got their eviction notice from the landlord today because of the complaints and the fact they have owed £3k in rent arrears for 3 years without even attempting to pay it off and they are all working, whereas me n my g/f are on benefits an cleared our rent arrears of £1700 in 9months( which was only incurred when my missus had pregnancy complications and i had to practically live at the hospital for a month an caused me to lose my job)
> 
> I think im going to bide my time til they have left then exact a nice bit of revenge on them in their new place hehehe


thats the ticket mate, never rush things..............an egg lol...........


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

got my new pots...........christmas yet again.......christmas comes but 12 times a year..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2011)

Gunna be cool checkin your 12/12's in them pots bro hope they do good things for ya!


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Gunna be cool checkin your 12/12's in them pots bro hope they do good things for ya!


cheers mate i hope so too..........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

night mate.

yeah they wont know whats hit em when they are outta here lol, can anybody say 24 hour deliveries from pizza/kebab/chip shops/taxis, police,social services, immigration etc etc etc, an thats before me an the blokes in their house get to our arguments lmao

and yes an egg, just goes to show what kind of intelligence we are dealing with here, in front of numerous neighbours as well ffs lol.

On a side note is anyone any good with recommended flowering times in soil for the strains im running as i know the breeders suggestions on it are always altered to make the product more appealing lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Had the police round today, polish cunts downstairs decided to (in full view of everyone) go outside, throw an egg at their own window and then call the police and try blaming it on us, all this because i complained to enviromental health about them leaving rubbish everywhere and attracting mice an stuff into the house, slamming doors from 5am-1am everyday without fail and having their moron son living in a caravan in the back garden, their flat n garden looks like a fucking pikey site and all this has been going on continously for 18months now.
> Also they got their eviction notice from the landlord today because of the complaints and the fact they have owed £3k in rent arrears for 3 years without even attempting to pay it off and they are all working, whereas me n my g/f are on benefits an cleared our rent arrears of £1700 in 9months( which was only incurred when my missus had pregnancy complications and i had to practically live at the hospital for a month an caused me to lose my job)
> 
> I think im going to bide my time til they have left then exact a nice bit of revenge on them in their new place hehehe


They didn't see your grow did they? The pols are usually really friendly as well, well, most of the ones I know, work harder than an ethiopian in a marathon as well. Make sure you rotate your pizza deliveries when you order lol, they may look stupid but they remember these things! 



del66666 said:


> got my new pots...........christmas yet again.......christmas comes but 12 times a year..


Nice one del, pretty frickin cool looking arent they. Putting them screws in is kind of like anal, you look at it and think thats never gonna fit, then sure enough with a little encouragement, it screws right in. Anyone whos put these airpots together should be able to vouch for this.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

nah grow is in the loft an i didnt even let em if the front door as the copper straight away had a fucking attitude when i opened the door to him an soon got told to piss off, had enough dealings with police in my near 12 years working the doors, they quickly realise they cant bully me around like your average joe in the street so they dont attempt it when they know that you know the ins an outs of the law lol


----------



## kana (May 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate i hope so too..........


yh ill also be looking to see how they turn out, i got some airpots this morning gonna put sum autos in them, been thinking about trying 12/12 after this grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

airpots are fuckin sweet just remember to wrap them the right way. i did all bar one of mine. was distracted anyway...went to move the pot in the tent and the thing sprung open like a jack in the box. place was covered in coco.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> nah grow is in the loft an i didnt even let em if the front door as the copper straight away had a fucking attitude when i opened the door to him an soon got told to piss off, had enough dealings with police in my near 12 years working the doors, they quickly realise they cant bully me around like your average joe in the street so they dont attempt it when they know that you know the ins an outs of the law lol


Good stuff, had me worried there. Any notorious fans?

[video=youtube;Y2QFoW5yLXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2QFoW5yLXM[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

fo sho!

[youtube]rEaPDNgUPLE[/youtube]


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

"a chubby nigger on the scene" love that line. one of the GOAT


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

Is there any way of discouraging vegetative growth whilst allowing the plant to still flower ? hope that makes sense.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

if the plants in flower the veg growth has already stopped. Once it has finished the stretch of course. Have you run out of room? Normaly stops after 3 weeks 12/12.


----------



## mantiszn (May 5, 2011)

just tie that bitch down...



Ontheball said:


> Is there any way of discouraging vegetative growth whilst allowing the plant to still flower ? hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> if the plants in flower the veg growth has already stopped. Once it has finished the stretch of course. Have you run out of room? Normaly stops after 3 weeks 12/12.


ok thanks dude, gonna have a play in there today see if i can get better light spread theyve been in flower about a week now.


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> just tie that bitch down...


few are tied mate but im running out of room in every direction i need some stakes in which to tie them too i think.


----------



## Griffta (May 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> "a chubby nigger on the scene" love that line. one of the GOAT


"The honey in the back lookin righteous, in a tight dress and I might just.."
Biggie Smalls - the best that ever blessed a mic


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Is there any way of discouraging vegetative growth whilst allowing the plant to still flower ? hope that makes sense.


Your last resort would be to hit them with a higher ratio PK.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

more swagger than jagger for sure!

[youtube]GVLdM_QO3OQ[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Is there any way of discouraging vegetative growth whilst allowing the plant to still flower ? hope that makes sense.


bushmaster

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?iC=NEGBUM08

proof it works: http://www.gardenscure.com/420/plant-food-nutrients/103878-bush-master-comparison-plants.html


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

Think im gonna have to take my grow down really dont think i can stay with the mrs much longer relationship has gone sour. Only reason i havent cut my ties already is she owes me alot of money and has my car which i gave to her mint , its now falling apart she agreed to maintain it but hasnt given it any respect at all. Constantly making sacrifices for her and leaving my self with fuck all and all i get in return is more problems that she brings on her self. I feel like a parent thats given up on a child. Dunno what todo hang on in there get back what im owed atleast. or just take all the losses and get the fuck outta here :/ i dont even know if i love her still or if i just care for her shes worn me down a little to much i think cuz its become a daily question


----------



## mantiszn (May 5, 2011)

cut your losses dump the bitch... sounds like she's walking all over you man.. that's not going to change.. 

if she begs you to stay tell her you want a retainer.. haha

i don't know all the details so I may be wrong..



Ontheball said:


> Think im gonna have to take my grow down really dont think i can stay with the mrs much longer relationship has gone sour. Only reason i havent cut my ties already is she owes me alot of money and has my car which i gave to her mint , its now falling apart she agreed to maintain it but hasnt given it any respect at all. Constantly making sacrifices for her and leaving my self with fuck all and all i get in return is more problems that she brings on her self. I feel like a parent thats given up on a child. Dunno what todo hang on in there get back what im owed atleast. or just take all the losses and get the fuck outta here :/ i dont even know if i love her still or if i just care for her shes worn me down a little to much i think cuz its become a daily question


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Think im gonna have to take my grow down really dont think i can stay with the mrs much longer relationship has gone sour. Only reason i havent cut my ties already is she owes me alot of money and has my car which i gave to her mint , its now falling apart she agreed to maintain it but hasnt given it any respect at all. Constantly making sacrifices for her and leaving my self with fuck all and all i get in return is more problems that she brings on her self. I feel like a parent thats given up on a child. Dunno what todo hang on in there get back what im owed atleast. or just take all the losses and get the fuck outta here :/ i dont even know if i love her still or if i just care for her shes worn me down a little to much i think cuz its become a daily question


run for them there hills ..........fassssssst as you can.


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

nah ur pretty much right mate was hoping she was going to grow out of it , im older wiser been there and done it i lived a lifetime in my teenage years.

Shes clueless to the world always been carried, maybe i should be more supportive but ive been doing that for song long im tired out , i just cant listen to anymore whining or moaning crocodile tears etc.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> nah ur pretty much right mate was hoping she was going to grow out of it , im older wiser been there and done it i lived a lifetime in my teenage years.
> 
> Shes clueless to the world always been carried, maybe i should be more supportive but ive been doing that for song long im tired out , i just cant listen to anymore whining or moaning crocodile tears etc.


hey mate what do you expect shes a woman, they all the bloody same.........well most.............life is much to short to put up with shit.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

As biggie said, don't chase em replace em.


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey mate what do you expect shes a woman, they all the bloody same.........well most.............life is much to short to put up with shit.........


true true about time i went and got some stds anyways never been single


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

replace them with?................another bitch....like i say they all da same, unless you keep it short and fuck off before they get their first ugly face.......


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

oh the ugly face yeah that ones out !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

preferably one like this







you don't get many of them to the pound


----------



## mad dog bark (May 5, 2011)

easy all how r we? sambo in today? if so how often do u flush using biobizz? bout 5 days in flower now going ok. not showing any balls yet so looking good. 
you to eh on the ball. they r all head fucks who r only good for head anyways haha. other then that bollocks to th lot off em. plenty women out there waiting to fuck u bout so dont get hung up over one off them.


----------



## mantiszn (May 5, 2011)

boobieblog hehehe



Don Gin and Ton said:


> preferably one like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> nah ur pretty much right mate was hoping she was going to grow out of it , im older wiser been there and done it i lived a lifetime in my teenage years.
> 
> Shes clueless to the world always been carried, maybe i should be more supportive but ive been doing that for song long im tired out , i just cant listen to anymore whining or moaning crocodile tears etc.


There's a fine line between being supportive and being walked on. Sounds like your fairly close to it and if you're that unhappy then just get the shell outta there man, think of the positives. You can set up a beastly grow without the worry of having a crazy bitch waiting to dob you in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

its important one keeps a breast of the interwebz mantiszn


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all how r we? sambo in today? if so how often do u flush using biobizz? bout 5 days in flower now going ok. not showing any balls yet so looking good.
> you to eh on the ball. they r all head fucks who r only good for head anyways haha. other then that bollocks to th lot off em. plenty women out there waiting to fuck u bout so dont get hung up over one off them.



hahaha i hear that man got some bomb pussy and a deep throat think thats whats kept me here lol its annoying cuz if i ditch out now ill have nothing. if i hang in there a bit longer atleast i can save for a deposit on a place. Just annoying nothings particularly wrong its just all got a bit old shame.


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

Someone courier me down a fat joint please ! need it today lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 5, 2011)

mate my misses same. well ex. i still live with her for couple month while i finish my grow off. after that im off. saving and getting organised now. fuck feelings and all that bollocks. your a bloke by time your getting pussy elsewhere you will forget th ex trust. spent a life time bouncing from relationship to another. now focus is on my kid and me only. oh and few local scutters from time to time hahahahaha


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Someone courier me down a fat joint please ! need it today lol


do what i did ...build that bloody patio............


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> do what i did ...build that bloody patio............


i dont get it , ill just turn my tunes up some more


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i dont get it , ill just turn my tunes up some more


you put her under it..........


----------



## Ontheball (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you put her under it..........



ah i see lol was thinking about big outdooor plants at the time , got my fat one now


----------



## mantiszn (May 5, 2011)

that's what she said..



Ontheball said:


> got my fat one now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys hows it goin?, thought i'd chuck a pic up now my girls are on 12/12
BigB BlueCheese






...........Any1 no whats happened to billy boy?,...... dont thinks ive been on the UKthread without seein a post off him, been like 5pages or somethin?!?


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

we are being picked off 1 by 1.............they are some chunky looking plants you got there pukka...........you guna smash your last grow........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

fuck just realised ive left me phone at my next door neighbours(whos out for the night) and ive got an important call due in the morning :-s


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey guys hows it goin?, thought i'd chuck a pic up now my girls are on 12/12
> BigB BlueCheese
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is a bit weird, also seems like sambo has vanished as well? havent seen or heard from either of em in days


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck just realised ive left me phone at my next door neighbours(whos out for the night) and ive got an important call due in the morning :-s


oops........


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

and wavey......


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

and dura and what thupok;<@:'////. mm ,m.vv. got meeeeeeeeeeeee aaaaaaaaaaaafg


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

hmmm for so many members to disappear all at the same time is a bit strange IMO


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

stop your making me bloody para.......


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

my guesses:

sambo made one of his cakes, ate the whole thing and is just way too stoned

billy got lost in his jungle


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> stop your making me bloody para.......


being paranoid is a good thing bearing in mind which hobby we choose to partake in


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> my guesses:
> 
> sambo made one of his cakes, ate the whole thing and is just way too stoned
> 
> billy got lost in his jungle


well i PM`ed sambo 3-4 days ago and havent had a reply yet and ive been expecting a call from billy for the last few days as well that hasnt materialised yet either :-s


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

dunno what your on bout willis................


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

alien abductions.............could be mork from ork.....et....or predator


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

my monies on et, the cunning little slut. if you want a good laugh, read from here to the end of the thread (you need to be on 40 post per page otherwise you'll be doing way more reading than you need to lol) 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger-23.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> we are being picked off 1 by 1.............they are some chunky looking plants you got there pukka...........you guna smash your last grow........


Sure hope i do mate!!..............wonder who's next lol



Saerimmner said:


> yeah it is a bit weird, also seems like sambo has vanished as well? havent seen or heard from either of em in days


Its freakin me out now!



del66666 said:


> alien abductions.............could be mork from ork.....et....or predator


.............or maybe a critter?!?


----------



## choempi (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;sxkjvKBPQjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxkjvKBPQjo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## choempi (May 5, 2011)

switchin to glide...


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2011)

i have taken more drugs this week than i reallly thinki should have .....startinto feel a bit ill....mite need a detox week.oh god this is not pleasant....


----------



## kevin murphy (May 6, 2011)

take a look at this grow...https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my.html#post5595351


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> take a look at this grow...https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my.html#post5595351


bloody spambots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

Airpots = trees







Simples...


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

hello fellow brits an bots, so my cab is wooden, 1m x 1m x 1 1/2 m...... igot a hi power 4 inch ruck and 5 inch low power ruck pulling air out with large passive intake....got 1 x 600 in there, do you think the fans will cope with me adding a 400 watt............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello fellow brits an bots, so my cab is wooden, 1m x 1m x 1 1/2 m...... igot a hi power 4 inch ruck and 5 inch low power ruck pulling air out with large passive intake....got 1 x 600 in there, do you think the fans will cope with me adding a 400 watt............


you got open bulbs or cool tube/hood things? you might get away with it now but come the summer its probably going to fry your bairns


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello fellow brits an bots, so my cab is wooden, 1m x 1m x 1 1/2 m...... igot a hi power 4 inch ruck and 5 inch low power ruck pulling air out with large passive intake....got 1 x 600 in there, do you think the fans will cope with me adding a 400 watt............


What temps are you getting now del with a 600, if there managable then you might be good but thats a lot of light in that space so alot of heat mind you thats more bud lol. What about aircooled hoods they work well mate. Just to add my prefab cab is Width: 54" Height: 51" Depth: 28" and runs over a 1000w of light but there air cooled so that might be your best option.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

ive got a 600 and a 250 mh in there at mo, never take temps but my 600 with diamond reflector is less tha 12 inches off the canopy, guna use a euro for the 400 maybe................


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

spect your right don.wrong time of year.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

Give it a bash and see how it go's mate if i works well then those girls are gonna luv it with all that light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

aye give it a go, get a thermometer in at canopy height n see how it goes. maybe flip your 400 into the diamond and get a hood, bout 50 sheets or there abouts i think


----------



## supersillybilly (May 6, 2011)

Fucking stings those anal probes. Sae i tried to call yesterday. Illl bell u 2morrow. Totally smashed last night. Memory blackout. Worst nick ive ever been in with drink. Vomit all over the bathroom walls.


----------



## Ontheball (May 6, 2011)

Crock of shit , i.e my internet went down again yesterday or so , been sat here with fuck all todo all day , its decided to come back now i gotta go to work ffs !

found some wierd bug lava shit , think i got the cunts -.- , think its just fruit fly.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Crock of shit , i.e my internet went down again yesterday or so , been sat here with fuck all todo all day , its decided to come back now i gotta go to work ffs !
> 
> found some wierd bug lava shit , think i got the cunts -.- , think its just fruit fly.


fungus gnats......gnat off


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

got my 400 lumatek......going to give it a try..........


----------



## Ontheball (May 6, 2011)

bugs hope u can see them ive gotta go running l8


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> bugs hope u can see them ive gotta go running l8


gnat larvae.....................will eat your roots and spread viruses


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking stings those anal probes. Sae i tried to call yesterday. Illl bell u 2morrow. Totally smashed last night. Memory blackout. Worst nick ive ever been in with drink. Vomit all over the bathroom walls.


sorry mate i left my phone at my neighbours when i was sorting her garden and havent got it back yet, shld have it bk in the next few hours though, pm me if its anything important fella.

you get urself nicked or summat?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Lads, you seriously have to have a read of this, funny as fuck , make sure you read it all the way to the bottom http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/220768216260


lmao, that is hilarious. Tempted to check out the car in real life just so I can meet the guy! 



supersillybilly said:


> Fucking stings those anal probes. Sae i tried to call yesterday. Illl bell u 2morrow. Totally smashed last night. Memory blackout. Worst nick ive ever been in with drink. Vomit all over the bathroom walls.


sounds like a top night, haha. on the walls is bad, but on the ceiling, that is a fair old effort. 

Getting on the butter tonight, see you all on the other side 

EDIT: attatched them to the wrong post lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got my 400 lumatek......going to give it a try..........


 
have you thought about installing a plexiglass screen below your lights but above the plants? light can get through but heat wont, then the light s will be in a little box that might be easier to cool instead of trying to cool the whole cab at once? im rambling a bit so tell me if im confusing ya lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 6, 2011)

I was paraletic. Smoking pollen and weed joints after a good drink is dangerous. I know this but I still do it. Drink free weekend.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I was paraletic. Smoking pollen and weed joints after a good drink is dangerous. I know this but I still do it. Drink free weekend.


yeh smoking anything decent when you're really smashed will send you spinning out lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2011)

Friday Porn.
Sensi Seeds Skunk #1,8 weeks 12/12.

Group shot.



The keeper.


The other woman.


Keeper porn.




I've decided not to keep 'The keeper' (bigger fish in the sea) and chopped her down last night (she's ready).
I'll throw the harvest pics up soon,the other 3 will come down on monday.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 6, 2011)

Some beauties there yorkshireman, you've got a wicked camera as well. I guess 4.5 oz on "the keeper".


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2011)

3 days drunk, got only knows how much cash and coke ive gone thru.....im goin back to bed....


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

lovely buds yorkshire..


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> have you thought about installing a plexiglass screen below your lights but above the plants? light can get through but heat wont, then the light s will be in a little box that might be easier to cool instead of trying to cool the whole cab at once? im rambling a bit so tell me if im confusing ya lol


yeah makes sense, more bloody diy


----------



## choempi (May 6, 2011)

wassup fuggers


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

the fuggers are gone.............400 is in...now 145,000 lumens.lovely


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Some beauties there yorkshireman, you've got a wicked camera as well. I guess 4.5 oz on "the keeper".


Cheers,I'll let you know the dry figures as and when.
The camera is a 'Nikon Coolpix 5600' you can pick them up for around £30-£50 on ebay,it's not very good (terrible shutter lag) unless you use the flash and macro together then with a little trial and error you can get some nice results.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2011)

'The keeper' harvest.

Healthy white roots till the end (Coco is the best thing since sliced bread!).
 

Bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2011)

bang tidy yorkshieman!







nice to see a harvest actually finished.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 7, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers,I'll let you know the dry figures as and when.
> The camera is a 'Nikon Coolpix 5600' you can pick them up for around £30-£50 on ebay,it's not very good (terrible shutter lag) unless you use the flash and macro together then with a little trial and error you can get some nice results.


Lol, are you serious? This was taken on a £40 camera?






that's class. congrats on the harvest as well, a very successful grow all in all.


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

ahm bored, no grows on the go and a bloody ton of equipment jist sittin gatherin dust....ah fuckin hate being out on bail!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

Dura where u been. I thot u were dead


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

I was explaining to my son the importance of keeping your penis clean.

"You pull the skin back, and wash the area underneath thoroughly."

"How often do I need to do that Dad?" He asked.

"Officially? Every time you bath or shower... Unofficially... Only when you think there's a genuine opportunity of a blow job."


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dura where u been. I thot u were dead


been on the piss billy, had a few full on heavy sessions. 3 all day sessions, first in the pub door last oot, had to get carried hame wae a barmaid one nite and the amount of white i got thru is just bloody scary!!need a week or two to financially recover.


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

What do a panda relationship and an average Scottish relationship have in common.

They don' t have sex and they all have black eyes.


----------



## Ontheball (May 7, 2011)

morning riu so whats the best way to kill off these gnat lava ? and don whats the best concrete mix for a patio -.- lol


----------



## del66666 (May 7, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> morning riu so whats the best way to kill off these gnat lava ? and don whats the best concrete mix for a patio -.- lol


get gnat off........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2011)

morning all how are we? still got no smoke so gna take the dog for a walk methinks lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 7, 2011)

Join the club sae got a shit job, i hate, working shit hours leaving me no time to get greeb fuck me life.


----------



## del66666 (May 7, 2011)

what a lovely day, makes you glad to be alive...........


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

The mighty rangers r taking a step closer to the title. Got northern light seeds for my next plan


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

get in there rangers!!!! 4-0


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

just wondering, if your doing a dwc and the air pump packs in how much hassle is gonny cause ? i mean could it be switched off at nite and then on again in the morning? the oxygen isnt gonna leave the water in a matter of hours so will it treally harm them, it doesnt create problems for a fish tank? the reason i ask is that i tried a 4 pot dwc in my bedroom but the sound of the fuckin air pump was jist too much tae sleep thru.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

It makes a massive difference, especially when it gets bigger. Turn it down a bit at night. The wee turny thing at the back or buy fucking ear plugs


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

Or sleep in the living room.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 7, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just wondering, if your doing a dwc and the air pump packs in how much hassle is gonny cause ? i mean could it be switched off at nite and then on again in the morning? the oxygen isnt gonna leave the water in a matter of hours so will it treally harm them, it doesnt create problems for a fish tank? the reason i ask is that i tried a 4 pot dwc in my bedroom but the sound of the fuckin air pump was jist too much tae sleep thru.


They drowned, maybe not over night but it wont do em any favours as it can also promote pythium it will also slow growth, gotta keep air pump on 24hrs a day in DWC. Blagdon air pumps are real quiet so quiet infact you can sleep easily in the same room with one of these pumps, been through more air pumps than i care to remember and these are excellent bits of kit.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

Im fucking this grow up. Major burn and heat stress at canopy level. Anyone every done this. Its defo going to effect the yield


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 7, 2011)

Gonna need to get that lamp as high as poss for a few days billy, add another fan if ya can only gonna get worse mate with summer time approaching. Burnt few plants before myself, pull the worst leaves they are no good now they should be ok but ya gonna need to keep on top of the heat issue, what extraction setup you got mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

I raised themas high as i can. Put another fan in tonight. Opened the tent doors. Alot more work than i thit 16 plants.lol


----------



## del66666 (May 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I raised themas high as i can. Put another fan in tonight. Opened the tent doors. Alot more work than i thit 16 plants.lol


think of the rewards..............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 7, 2011)

yeah just leave the tent open mate it'll help with the heat build up if you can live the the smell that is


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

I know del. Just hope i get there.lol


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

I was walking across a bridge one day, and I saw a man standing on the edge, about to jump off. So I ran over and said "Stop! Don't do it!" "Why shouldn't I?" he said. "Well, there's so much to live for!" "Like what?" "Well... are you a Religious?" He said yes. I said, "Me too! Are you Christian or Buddhist?" "Christian." "Me too! Are you Catholic or Protestant ? "Protestant." "Me too! Are you Episcopalian or Baptist?" "Baptist" "Wow! Me too! Are you Baptist Church of God or Baptist Church of the Lord?" "Baptist Church of God!" "Me too! Are you original Baptist Church of God, or are you reformed Baptist Church of God?" "Reformed Baptist Church of God!" "Me too! Are you Reformed Baptist Church of God, reformation of 1879, or Reformed Baptist Church of God, reformation of 1915?" He said, "Reformed Baptist Church of God, reformation of 1915!" I said, "Die, you fucking heretic scum", and pushed him off.


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know del. Just hope i get there.lol


whit lights are you runnin again billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

2x600w hid. Hot


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

why no drap a cpl o 400's in ? ahve a 400 ballast and bulb sittin if ye neeed it for afew weeks mate. even jist taken 200 watts awy shld drap it a bit.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 7, 2011)

Ive raised the lights and rattled another fan in. If i need the 400 i might just take up up on that. Cheers


----------



## dura72 (May 7, 2011)

ahve ran 2 x 600 watts in a chamber wae a large 24" oscillating fan a small 6" clip fan anda 5" inch heavy duty extractor in a room that had the windows open all the time . it wasa fuckin nitemare and that was right thru the winter...and u know where aboots ah live so u know that our winters are heavy. they pump oot a lotta heat. ahll never go above 800 or 1000 watts at most again unless i go for cool tube lights.


----------



## Splendid808 (May 7, 2011)

Could anyone recommend a really quiet 125mm ext fan? I need something that is whisper quiet or very close to that.


----------



## Ontheball (May 7, 2011)

finally finished work fucking boring never worked somewhere so dead , gonna nurse my shottie and hit the hay.


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2011)

Splendid808 said:


> Could anyone recommend a really quiet 125mm ext fan? I need something that is whisper quiet or very close to that.


they all make a certain amount o noise, i've never heard of a totally silent one, at the end of the day its a spinning fan so its goin to make noise no matter how good the bearings on it are. mite be better off building a wooden box lined with foam to muffle the sound.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 8, 2011)

Just watched the weather. Cooler weather for next few weeks. Thank god


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 8, 2011)

I was thinkin the same billy mate, my humidity has gone up from like 35-40% to 55-60% these last few days been fuckin humid as shit where im at, startin to worry me a bit dont want any pestds in my room or mold


----------



## supersillybilly (May 8, 2011)

Think im gonae have totake down my tent and leave them in the open


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 8, 2011)

If you get a aircooled reflector mate and run your lights at night you should be good!...............mine was like 45quid, and i used a old fan i got off a job to run it its only 4" the refector is 6" but got them step down thingys works good temps are 25-28 the hottest!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 8, 2011)

Here's 1 ive found just now, if you use your leeds of your old lights and the lamps saves you a few bob, just got to get a fan to run them thats the thing!

Aerowing Air Cooled reflector, aircooled shade.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Here's 1 ive found just now, if you use your leeds of your old lights and the lamps saves you a few bob, just got to get a fan to run them thats the thing!
> 
> Aerowing Air Cooled reflector, aircooled shade.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sputnik-Air-Cooled-Light-Reflector-150mm-/250810561086?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a6579723e
cheap one on ebay----


----------



## supersillybilly (May 8, 2011)

I was just looking at them heatshield things. Dunno if that will work. Think tent will come down tonight


----------



## jake devine (May 8, 2011)

Hi jus bought a grow tent my 1st grow indoors its a 120cm x 2m got a 600 watt high pressure bulb maxi bright ballast and ive only got one fan sucking air in to the tent. i am currently growing blue cheese, g13 and white widows in veg. I have a few problems occuring at the moment the leaves of one of my G13 plants are curling and one of my blue cheese the under foliage is looking not that healthy i dont no what to do because the tops of all the plants im talking about look healthy. The nutrients im using for veg is bio-canna i went to a grow shop and they gave me bio-bizz for ther flowering stage. The problem only started when i changed the nutrients and took them out of veg. And one more thing i need help with is how many plants can i fit in the area i got and how much wattage does each plant need to produce good stuff......is the 600 watt ok or would i need more wattage??
Any suggestions would be very appreciated, AND IM FROM THE UK !


----------



## ADoTKWun (May 8, 2011)

anyone around harrow area have any dealers i can get an ounce every few months off ? i have to pay £250- £300 an ounce.. its high but ridiculous price..


----------



## supersillybilly (May 8, 2011)

ADoTKWun said:


> anyone around harrow area have any dealers i can get an ounce every few months off ? i have to pay £250- £300 an ounce.. its high but ridiculous price..


Big Davie from Harrow. Give him a shout


----------



## ADoTKWun (May 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Big Davie from Harrow. Give him a shout


how do i get in touch with him..


----------



## supersillybilly (May 8, 2011)

Ask his friend. Big Peter


----------



## ADoTKWun (May 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ask his friend. Big Peter


sorry but i dont know any of these people.. could you be more specific thank you


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 8, 2011)

Splendid808 said:


> Could anyone recommend a really quiet 125mm ext fan? I need something that is whisper quiet or very close to that.


The TT range are real quiet i run 2 in my cabs the theromstaic ones and really you cant hear them at all, only downside is they dont move the same CFM rating as other fans do.


----------



## nog (May 8, 2011)

he hangs about with wee Jimmy (he's a little scottish bloke)


ADoTKWun said:


> sorry but i dont know any of these people.. could you be more specific thank you


'


----------



## nog (May 8, 2011)

jake devine said:


> Hi jus bought a grow tent my 1st grow indoors its a 120cm x 2m got a 600 watt high pressure bulb maxi bright ballast and ive only got one fan sucking air in to the tent. i am currently growing blue cheese, g13 and white widows in veg. I have a few problems occuring at the moment the leaves of one of my G13 plants are curling and one of my blue cheese the under foliage is looking not that healthy i dont no what to do because the tops of all the plants im talking about look healthy. The nutrients im using for veg is bio-canna i went to a grow shop and they gave me bio-bizz for ther flowering stage. The problem only started when i changed the nutrients and took them out of veg. And one more thing i need help with is how many plants can i fit in the area i got and how much wattage does each plant need to produce good stuff......is the 600 watt ok or would i need more wattage??
> Any suggestions would be very appreciated, AND IM FROM THE UK !


go back to the canna nutes
use them all the way to cropping


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

jake devine said:


> Hi jus bought a grow tent my 1st grow indoors its a 120cm x 2m got a 600 watt high pressure bulb maxi bright ballast and ive only got one fan sucking air in to the tent. i am currently growing blue cheese, g13 and white widows in veg. I have a few problems occuring at the moment the leaves of one of my G13 plants are curling and one of my blue cheese the under foliage is looking not that healthy i dont no what to do because the tops of all the plants im talking about look healthy. The nutrients im using for veg is bio-canna i went to a grow shop and they gave me bio-bizz for ther flowering stage. The problem only started when i changed the nutrients and took them out of veg. And one more thing i need help with is how many plants can i fit in the area i got and how much wattage does each plant need to produce good stuff......is the 600 watt ok or would i need more wattage??
> Any suggestions would be very appreciated, AND IM FROM THE UK !


biobizz bloom needs to be fed with bio veg, no good on its own, have you no fan sucking air out of tent?


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

ADoTKWun said:


> anyone around harrow area have any dealers i can get an ounce every few months off ? i have to pay £250- £300 an ounce.. its high but ridiculous price..


i hear old prince charles grows some good stuff, just call by his mums.........n watch those pesky dogs


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That is cheap mate, most of the 2nd hand 1s ive seen on ebay was pick up only!


jus thought it might save him a bit of money y`know


----------



## nog (May 8, 2011)

does anyone know what weed Chelsea's defence are smoking these days?


----------



## ADoTKWun (May 8, 2011)

growwwww said:


> In london we can get some pretty good grade actually, fairly good potent skunk with no seeds for 160 an ounce which is standard price. But its potent skunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk and i have a great contact for some quite nice mild weed for 100 an ounce  im pretty well connected


 
hook me up please


----------



## ADoTKWun (May 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i hear old prince charles grows some good stuff, just call by his mums.........n watch those pesky dogs


im baffled..


----------



## ADoTKWun (May 8, 2011)

nog said:


> he hangs about with wee Jimmy (he's a little scottish bloke)
> '


why are you all constantly mocking me can any one actually not be helpful..


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2011)

where did all the noob-bots spring from? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2011)

ADoTKWun said:


> why are you all constantly mocking me can any one actually not be helpful..


 
an no, people wont openly talk about that kind of stuff as its against forum rules....oh and its illegal didnt ya know


----------



## WOWgrow (May 8, 2011)

alright lads ... and bots. 

after a bit of advice from las I upped the dose on my plants and they looks much better now. Here's the easyryder day 31


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2011)

well daughter is having a bad night coz shes ill bless her, looks like she finally might go bk to sleep now though but reckon its gonna be an interrupted night for both of us lol, the joys of kids eh?
got bored so went on a bit of a reppin spree


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> alright lads ... and bots.
> 
> after a bit of advice from las I upped the dose on my plants and they looks much better now. Here's the easyryder day 31


yeah she looking much better bro  i'd give it another couple of feeds of the Canna N and she'll be back to full health


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

4 weeks 2 days, livers and psychosis.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Psychosis, thats the girl I want. Great yielder I hear and she puts up with alot of shit. lol Ive got 36 femzd seeds of Northern Light from world of seeds. Hopefully I get a pheno like the livers. If only. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 9, 2011)

They look so healthy don, quality!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

they yield about the same to be fair. livers burns slightly easier but not enough to effect the end numbers. good luck on your NL man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> They look so healthy don, quality!


 cheers aye they're getting their first taste of some boost this week.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they yield about the same to be fair. livers burns slightly easier but not enough to effect the end numbers. good luck on your NL man.


The AK48's Im doing have had a torrid time(all down to me going on the piss) Did you find they were really sensitive to the bloom nutes


----------



## indecline (May 9, 2011)

isnt psychosis similar to exodus cheese, ive got the exodus going at the moment but been thinking of getting some psychosis. better than cheese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The AK48's Im doing have had a torrid time(all down to me going on the piss) Did you find they were really sensitive to the bloom nutes


 aye most of my mistakes are made pissed... i try n stay out the tent when im battered now. ak48 seemed to be fine with my normal nute regime no burn. what are you using nute wise? 


indecline said:


> isnt psychosis similar to exodus cheese, ive got the exodus going at the moment but been thinking of getting some psychosis. better than cheese?


 in my opinion its as strong as the cheese but tastes a little nicer. bit sweeter smell to it. I think the psychosis is a cheese cross but it could be another similar pheno of the skunk #1 like the livers/blues.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Im using Ionic grow bloom and boost. Ive got some overdrive there for the last 3 weeks or so. Ive got 2x8 wilma drippers. Im topping up each res with about 20l every 2 days. I just started with 50ml bloom, 10ml boost and will add grow when or if needed.(thats for every 20l) They are now on 9th day from the flip. Hopefully they don't grow much more coz there is fuck all room left.lol


----------



## indecline (May 9, 2011)

Ive only grown out maybe 7 strains, but do you guys think the uk cheese and psychosis has a unique structure? or is their a group of plants with the same structure? im on the bongs allready so forgive me if i dont make sense lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 9, 2011)

don, did they show preflowers before you flipped? because they look pretty well developed for 4 weeks in, maybe it's just cause mine were hazes so they had a long flowering period.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im using Ionic grow bloom and boost. Ive got some overdrive there for the last 3 weeks or so. Ive got 2x8 wilma drippers. Im topping up each res with about 20l every 2 days. I just started with 50ml bloom, 10ml boost and will add grow when or if needed.(thats for every 20l) They are now on 9th day from the flip. Hopefully they don't grow much more coz there is fuck all room left.lol


 well man i dont know much about the wilma other than its flood n drain, i marked up on a plastic bin and inside my res where half way was so i know exactly when and how much to add. how big is your res, must be fuckin big to need 20L every 2 days. if your following the guidline nutewise its got to be the strain. 


indecline said:


> Ive only grown out maybe 7 strains, but do you guys think the uk cheese and psychosis has a unique structure? or is their a group of plants with the same structure? im on the bongs allready so forgive me if i dont make sense lol.


 alright indecline, yeah the cheese and psychosis have a very definitive viney branched structure, no straight stems at all. the livers has the same structure but is believed to be northern lights not skunk but seeing as no fucker wrote anything down in the late 70's 80's no ones sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> don, did they show preflowers before you flipped? because they look pretty well developed for 4 weeks in, maybe it's just cause mine were hazes so they had a long flowering period.


alreet WOW, the psycho does, its bursting to be in flower in veg. the livers not really. i took a round of snips off n just chucked the mothers in to see what i get theyll only get 6-7 weeks tops. ill take pics of the structure tonight.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

I burnt them a little. It might have been the Dutch Master Reverse I treated them with tbh. Each res holds 70l I think. Got the pumps on constant. Fingers crossed I don't fuck up again. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

ahhh yeah that shit is strong as hell man, think they tell you to water just water before using the stuff. if you've had nutes in with that stuff that's why its toasted for sure


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

I know m8. Just didny want any hermie probs wae aw the shit ive put them through. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet WOW, the psycho does, its bursting to be in flower in veg. the livers not really. i took a round of snips off n just chucked the mothers in to see what i get theyll only get 6-7 weeks tops. ill take pics of the structure tonight.


yeh that'll be it then, mine didn't get to that state till like week 6, was slowwww. looks like you've got a even canopyas well, did you train em or did sambos cuts come from these mothers as well?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

haha tell me about it i've been picking seeds out of my grape ape this week. sucks bollocks. pisser is the male i put through the livers has the chance of herm too so all the beans from that are now spread around on my way to work for the crack.


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

anyone used this?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

seen it del before. Makes them finish quicker?


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> seen it del before. Makes them finish quicker?


guna try it..........


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Ive got Overdrive. Gave some to my m8 to try for the last few weeks of his bubblegum. He went and bought some. Says it was excellent stuff. Pricey tho. That ripen is quite cheap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yeh that'll be it then, mine didn't get to that state till like week 6, was slowwww. looks like you've got a even canopyas well, did you train em or did sambos cuts come from these mothers as well?


its the auto pots man they get fed as n when they need it. wish id got them set in these years back. i just lollipop the bottoms so i dont have much popcorn to deal with. those cuts may have come from theses mothers


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

think it was around 8 squid, you replace their normal food with it for last 2 weeks apparently...........


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

its got a npk of 0-6-5


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

i just got a bottle of that ripen stuff, i didnt see anything finish faster than normal but it was tasty smoke.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

U need to do a comparison. Im sure you have 2 girls around the same development


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just got a bottle of that ripen stuff, i didnt see anything finish faster than normal but it was tasty smoke.


yeah it does say improves taste, says 6ml a litre, did you give it every time you watered


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

I have but they are on the same res!


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U need to do a comparison. Im sure you have 2 girls around the same development


i got girls at same stage but not ready for ripen just yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah it does say improves taste, says 6ml a litre, did you give it every time you watered


nah just at the last week to 10 days ive got allsorts of shit in the mix before then i can do without upping the ppm


----------



## indecline (May 9, 2011)

is it just that pheno of skunk #1 that has that structure or is skunk #1 similar?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

just that pheno.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

You like your reveg Don. Is it worth it coz Ive got a cracker with my AK48. Grew really fast and has loads of budsites. The best out the 16. I would use it for clones only


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

im not a big fan of reveg but sometimes its just worth it. the DOG kush is deffo one to keep. thought you were looking for some new cuts to play with anyway?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Just keeping my options open. Ill PM u


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Eyup lads hows things!!..........you got some jungle pics for me yet billy??


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Ill take some 2nite and get them up 2morrow mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

Cool no rush bro lol...just didnt no if i'd mist them mate!!


----------



## jake devine (May 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> biobizz bloom needs to be fed with bio veg, no good on its own, have you no fan sucking air out of tent?


 Yeah i have no fan sucking air out and my leaves are curling under can you please help me and is that a maxi bright ballast your using because my one gets so hot it burns a hole through the fukin floor! 
KEEP ON SMOKING


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

jake devine said:


> Yeah i have no fan sucking air out and my leaves are curling under can you please help me and is that a maxi bright ballast your using because my one gets so hot it burns a hole through the fukin floor!
> KEEP ON SMOKING


you need the inline fan pulling out of the tent...new air will be pulled into the tent, just use a lower dose of veg and ditch the bloom or get some veg bio to go with the bloom..any pics, yeah thats a maxi, you need to stand it on something bricks, got a digi ballast now....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

hahah reckon i should be on commission with lumatek me.


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2011)

Stand up uk 



dr.amber trichome said:


> Yeah.lol..so i did this drawing for you m8!
> A little uk pride and maybe and exodus cheese flag? Lmao
> can u dig it man? Pencil
> peace
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2011)

...........Trimming.


----------



## Airwave (May 9, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........Trimming.


Yesterday I cut so much of the damn stuff I ran out of room to hang it. I need to make more room somewhere before I can cut the other half.


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah reckon i should be on commission with lumatek me.


10 percent at least......


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Here is a little update just for Pukka. I know the pics are shit but hey ho. I can't get near the tent for plant.lol


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1592695View attachment 1592694View attachment 1592692View attachment 1592693
> 
> 
> Here is a little update just for Pukka. I know the pics are shit but hey ho. I can't get near the tent for plant.lol


how many you got in there? what size tent/light/space too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

mornin all! looks like a jungle in there billy.

indecline, this is the structure of the livers n psycho. ive had it on good authority that the livers is a throwback NL pheno, but the structure looks so similar. the psycho could have some of the same genes.





livers




livers




psycho


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

indecline said:


> how many you got in there? what size tent/light/space too?


Ive got 16 AK48's m8. 2x600w, the tent is 1.2x1.2x2m. Its fucking tight m8.lol Had a bit of issue all through the grow but I think Im on top of it now(famous last words.lol)


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

> Ive got 16 AK48's m8. 2x600w, the tent is 1.2x1.2x2m. Its fucking tight m8.lol Had a bit of issue all through the grow but I think Im on top of it now(famous last words.lol)


Nice,
i was thinking of flowering 16 in my tent (same size)
but ive only got 12 in there at the moment, about 4.5 weeks veg and its crazy full. buying another tent this week to split them up for flower.
if i put 16 clones in i bet i would have to flower after 2 weeks. how long did you go? seed or clone?

ive got mostly exodus cheese in there. topped every few days to keep it bushy and level. (there all droopy because i took them out of a dark tent)





and i also have some Chronic going, leftover seeds from last run. (turned out to be the pheno i dont like but meh)




I also have a couple of clones going from my Blue cheese (BB)
but its a seed a grew out that ended up being some crazy Sativa pheno of it. Im pretty sure its close to purple thai or another thai strain.
she did start to turn purple at week 8 flower but i had to chop, could have gone 12.
.. here she is, she was flowered and then revegged after harvest.


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

i recognise that foot........now where have i seen it before.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Im sure you have posted your feet before del. If i remember correctly you got grippers.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2011)

Hey Don 1 of my blue cheeses has the same viney lookin stems you reckon thats from the cheese then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

does it stink to high heaven? if so its a knocking bet man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2011)

Ye its startin 2 smell already 7days of 12/12 ill get some pics 2moz on my update!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

did you get it clone or from seed?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 10, 2011)

Hey guy's, just to chip-in. I grew out some BB Chiesel and got a real good rep. of the cheese. It will stink in veg 
So, just out the sauna at the local health suite lol. Its the buisness after a morning bake


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sure you have posted your feet before del. If i remember correctly you got grippers.lol


 
you will be meaning this no?
i should really start doing other things around the house rather than playing with my plants... like getting dressed for instance.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2011)

got some new pics to go up later/2moro, tent is looking a bit full, even had to give away a white russian to make some room.
Busy getting BBQ sorted as its my daughters 1st b/day today, wow a whole year we got thru without selling her to arabs or leaving her at a bus stop by mistake lmfao


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sure you have posted your feet before del. If i remember correctly you got grippers.lol


this shall now be known as the foot fetish thread,............what happened to the fella who started this thread, does he ever appear


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

how do you guys combat getting fat from the munchies?

ive eaten everthing edable in my house. do you give in and just eat or do you combat it in any way? this pineapple express give me the munchies BIG time.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

used to be a guy who lived in my area who used to buy your old trainers off you. The guy liked pumping shoes. Honest. Used to tell him - "these are my young sister trainers" lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

thats fuckin wrong billy hahaha. how much you get?

anyone made their own bho tube? I'm going to have a go n was wondering if you guys had any input. Im looking to use 1.5 inch steel tube threaded with 2 end caps, tube 16inch long. im either going to get a tap n die kit n thread it myself or if poss get a length pre threaded. which in the uk seems harder than you'd think.

I was going to use pvc as its a lot cheaper but it reacts badly to butane. i was wondering maybe the gas pipe spec stuff they put under the roads to your house maybe? i cant seem to find the exact type of plastic they use in the Honey Bee. its probably food grade but i cant confirm either way.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

£10 a go Don. No shit. I'm laughing like fuck as we speak. £10 when you were 14 was good doe, thats 16 year ago for me.lol

I made up the younger sister thing for effect, but would have said that had I known what I know now. Prob would have got £50


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

hahahah like used knickers in vending machines in china....


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah like used knickers in vending machines in china....


What.......I no not of this. I smell a money making scheme. You see what I done there. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

BOOM BOOM hahaa


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

we sold some funny shit as kids..

we sold this one kid everyone hated a piece of sulphur we stole from the science lab.. we told him it was yellow afghan hash..
he smoked it in his bong and it stank.. i reckon he got the yellow lung


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> we sold some funny shit as kids..
> 
> we sold this one kid everyone hated a piece of sulphur we stole from the science lab.. we told him it was yellow afghan hash..
> he smoked it in his bong and it stank.. i reckon he got the yellow lung


 
Fuck me, I just sold old shoes to a weirdo to shag fuck out of. You tried to kill a cunt with sulphur.lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

athletes foot in the genital area could be just as deadly!



supersillybilly said:


> Fuck me, I just sold old shoes to a weirdo to shag fuck out of. You tried to kill a cunt with sulphur.lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

i like to think of it as guiding the natural selection process... survival of the fittest/smartest


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

Now, I'm sure many of you have encountered little shits in supermarkets. Little kids running about and knocking things over, being rude, walking all over their parents, you know the kind. But the worst are the biters. Yes, those little cunts that feel it is okay to bite you whenever they feel like it. Okay, here's the best part. A biter got me today when I was grocery shopping. He broke the fucking skin, too. This was when the gears started turning, the moment I saw a tiny sprinkle of blood on the little shits teeth as he was grinning at me like the little cunt he is. I made my eyes get wide, and started screaming "SHIT! SHIT!." Now, my good friend, Tom we'll call him, was there too, and he instantly picked up on it. He started shouting "FUCK! MAYBE HE DIDN'T GET IT! FUCK!." By now, the kid is scared shitless and starts crying, and instantly, Mizz Mom appears out of nowhere and starts getting pissy at us for yelling at her kid. Here's the kicker, I look her straight in the eye and say, "Ma'am, get your son tested as soon as possible, he just bit me and I'm I'm FUCKING HIV POSITIVE." And now there is silence. Not a peep in the entire store. The brat knows he just fucked up big time because his mom isn't defending his ass. She just stares at me wide eyed. I walk away from them, buy my shit from the wide eyed cashier, all the while blood is dripping from my calf, making a nice little trail on the floor. And, just as we leave, we start to hear the mother sobbing. Sobbing like the cunt she is. I have never felt any more satisfaction than the moment I heard that sob.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2011)

Dura beat you to it with that one a few week back mate.


----------



## kana (May 10, 2011)

some quick pics of the garden


----------



## Griffta (May 10, 2011)

haha - I thought dura had done that, I read it & presumed he'd been on an all-dayer & actually believed he'd scared the living fuck out of some young mother up in jockland somewhere! haha
Well, in the nicest possible way, can you blame me?
Dura does come across as the kind of off-his-head, scottish nutter that might go off on a crazy, drunken rant like that haha


----------



## Griffta (May 10, 2011)

billy having 16 in a tent that size has cheered me right up, my tent is half that size & I thought I was taking the piss trying to grow 4 in there.
<blares welcome to the jungle>


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

They are pretty fucking jammed in griffta but it can be done. Our dura is exactly the way u perseve him.lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They are pretty fucking jammed in griffta but it can be done. Our dura is exactly the way u perseve him.lol


dure alive then m8?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Last i heard sambo. Hows tricks


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Last i heard sambo. Hows tricks


yeah not too bad m8 got 5oz outa that critical mass i chopped a week early, chopped the other 2 today apart from that same old shit m8 drinking/smoking too much, spending too much same old.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

5oz selling dry or 5oz proper dry.lol


----------



## Griffta (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They are pretty fucking jammed in griffta but it can be done. Our dura is exactly the way u perseve him.lol


So how does that work? I mean they must branch out quite wide, do you cut off certain branches or are you gonna tie them etc? or do you just let em kinda grow into each other?


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

i had 40 in an 8x4 tent, they had 1 week veg, it was a special strain that doesn't really branch out, ended up with 40 one ounce colas, i reckon if you selectively pruned them you could get 60 in there.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Griffta said:


> So how does that work? I mean they must branch out quite wide, do you cut off certain branches or are you gonna tie them etc? or do you just let em kinda grow into each other?


Just hope for the fucking best m8.lol


----------



## Griffta (May 10, 2011)

haha! mate thats no help! thats the method I'm already using lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

The way i see it. Stick 16 plants under 2x 600, do what u can with what you got. I would trim if i could get in.lol should be good for a click plus


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Anyone used or use led lights. A friend of a friend can get them cost price. Hes involved with marine plant life shit. Says can get me a light they use to grow plants that are 30ft underwater. Says u can change the light spec and it covers 50sqr feet. Hes offering it for 400. Tempted. Any u guys got any input


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone used or use led lights. A friend of a friend can get them cost price. Hes involved with marine plant life shit. Says can get me a light they use to grow plants that are 30ft underwater. Says u can change the light spec and it covers 50sqr feet. Hes offering it for 400. Tempted. Any u guys got any input


so you going to grow your plants 30 foot under water then?........cool cops will never find them


----------



## Griffta (May 10, 2011)

yeah Im using LED billy. What I would say is for 400 you can get proven lights that grow amazing bud so getting one off your mate for that could be a risk


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

he did too... wtf.. that shit has been sitting in my drafts for like 6+ years and i found it today ... damn

i think it was originally from bash.org .. good ol bash



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dura beat you to it with that one a few week back mate.


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

"groceries" give it away


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

why groceries?


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

not many people i know in the u.k use the term groceries. only messing by the way, i took it to be the truth, i didn't suspect for one minute that you were pulling the wool over our eyes


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

what do they call groceries?



ghb said:


> not many people i know in the u.k use the term groceries. only messing by the way, i took it to be the truth, i didn't suspect for one minute that you were pulling the wool over our eyes


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

not groceries, lol, not where i'm from anyway


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

haha.. 
i like learning new things..
so like you never say.. i'm going down to sainsbury's/asda/morrisons/whatnot to get some groceries.. or we need to get some groceries?

how do you define food/supplies shopping as opposed to shopping for golf clubs... or is it all just shopping?

i'm super stoned.. so talking shit.. but i still want to know.

i iz going down to the store bruv to get some supplies innit bruv..


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

i'm all about the greengrocer..


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

maybe it's an age thing... i'm old and shit.. all decrepit like a worn out elderly and infirm..
maybe not that old..


----------



## Cure (May 10, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.
> 
> woo, UK.


I'm from the East Midlands and you're looking at around £180 per ounce over here.
The usual strains that we can buy in the town that I live in are either a variant of Cheese, Grapefruit or Armageddon.


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2011)

jist ahd agreat 2 days , tried to stab a cpl o junkies ...took a half pool cue to 1...he ran like fuck and then a bit later took my half samuria tae anither couple.....funnily enuff the fuckin legged it to...strange!! drawback is ahve got tae sleep wae a blade next tae me....lol....fuckin great fun!


----------



## indecline (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone used or use led lights. A friend of a friend can get them cost price. Hes involved with marine plant life shit. Says can get me a light they use to grow plants that are 30ft underwater. Says u can change the light spec and it covers 50sqr feet. Hes offering it for 400. Tempted. Any u guys got any input



Yeah i have some friends who are asking me about LED'S there at uni and say they can build it cheap.any idea how many LED's are on each panel and how its positioned around the plant. I would love to be able to advice them on what to make.

They do use them for flowering right? how does it compare to HID?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did you get it clone or from seed?


From seed mate its BB's


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

indecline said:


> Yeah i have some friends who are asking me about LED'S there at uni and say they can build it cheap.any idea how many LED's are on each panel and how its positioned around the plant. I would love to be able to advice them on what to make.
> 
> They do use them for flowering right? how does it compare to HID?


 
The light Ive been offered you can change the light spec m8. It uses 80% less leccy than HID and no heat sig at all. Sounds the bollocks. Think Im gonae get it


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2011)

how many on rui or any of the forums are using them lights??? very few why ja think that is m8? use that 400 for a decent 1000watt or a couple of 600's imo


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Did you piss the bed this morning sambo. lol I know what your saying but I think LED's are the future


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

leds are more than likely going to be the future, i still think they have a way to go yet.

i have seen one decent led grow on this site and that was by a guy call chronic doom, his lights were the state of the art ones designed for mj growing.

there are too many out there that just don't cut it, they are good for veg but the flowers are just too small.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Up early this morning to give the girls 20l in each res. Not the cops Im worried about its the fucking waterboard thinking there is a leak in my area. lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

dont worry about that bro, i'm on a water meter, i've got a 600L fish tank in the living room and the girls upstairs. so long as u pay the bill they dont give a shit in my eyes


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

We don't pay for the water up here las. hahahahahaha Scotland 1 - 0 England. lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

u lucky shits, no closed fishing season, no pay for water....

u boys will always win the battle, i mean come on its the only country in the world thats not been taken over. the romans couldnt even manage it just built a wall around ya 2 fence u in lol. hahaha just messing mate wake n bake time


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

The season does close las. November 15th till March 15th. Think our council tax is a little higher than yours so it evens itself out


----------



## jake devine (May 11, 2011)

Im going to get another fan to suck air out, im going to get the bio florist, got a video camera would i be able to put pictures on with that?
thanks for the help dude.


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

jake devine said:


> Im going to get another fan to suck air out, im going to get the bio florist, got a video camera would i be able to put pictures on with that?
> thanks for the help dude.


always have one sucking rather than blowing..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

said the vicar to his wife...


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> said the vicar to his wife...


was going to add something like that but i thought it to corny........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

fill yer boots man  cheap laughs a gogo, heres another one, just phoned my local BnQ to check they had pea netting in and apparently they've had a rush on it of late  must be a lot of keen gardeners in Byker.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fill yer boots man  cheap laughs a gogo, heres another one, just phoned my local BnQ to check they had pea netting in and apparently they've had a rush on it of late  must be a lot of keen gardeners in Byker.....


pound/99pshop/wilkos do it a lot cheaper than B&Q


----------



## indecline (May 11, 2011)

wilkos has a LOT of gardening things. and most of it i great for weed. i was surprised.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

Aye I'm just away into toon for some, but the wilkos is gash. The girls are falling over under the weight in them in fuckin chuffed. Gaffer said to graft from yem today too.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

My office is my home Don. Well it fucking feels like it


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2011)

easy all how r we? spurs r wank and lfc gunna steam them to 5th. cant wait as put on a bet when kenny took over. 2 matches then payday haha... thank you gutless spurs fans hahahahahaha. am moving out today so just wanted to say thanks to you lot for advice and help with plants. they r coming along nicely. just one more question how often do u flush soil wen using biobizz. had lock out and flushed now going ok. should i b doing every week or so???? leaving plants at exs house now as impossible b living with a head case who interwested one min then cold as ice next min. oh and did any yous watch ufc other week. that kick loyota machedia threw was crazy as fuck.... peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

hahah that'll be why your on here as much as me then  not looking forward to rigging this up. putting netting up after the plants are in is going to be a ball ache. everything's coming out getting the netting in, then the plants then lower the net n tie it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all how r we? spurs r wank and lfc gunna steam them to 5th. cant wait as put on a bet when kenny took over. 2 matches then payday haha... thank you gutless spurs fans hahahahahaha. am moving out today so just wanted to say thanks to you lot for advice and help with plants. they r coming along nicely. just one more question how often do u flush soil wen using biobizz. had lock out and flushed now going ok. should i b doing every week or so???? leaving plants at exs house now as impossible b living with a head case who interwested one min then cold as ice next min. oh and did any yous watch ufc other week. that kick loyota machedia threw was crazy as fuck.... peace



spurs would have won 6 nowt with bale in lmfao..... 

and aye machida pulled some karate kid crane shit, epic kick to the dish.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah that'll be why your on here as much as me then  not looking forward to rigging this up. putting netting up after the plants are in is going to be a ball ache. everything's coming out getting the netting in, then the plants then lower the net n tie it.


Fuck that Don. Don't envy you one bit.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> spurs would have won 6 nowt with bale in lmfao.....
> 
> and aye machida pulled some karate kid crane shit, epic kick to the dish.[/QUOTE
> 
> eye and wot a way to retire having teeth knocked out hahahaha fair play to randy tho i wouldnt wanna fight loyota on form nor even off form. used b a sumo and is a karate god that and his bbj not a pussy haha. yeah bale and moderic have carried that team on own this year...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck that Don. Don't envy you one bit.


 im just pleased i havent got 20 odd in the tent like i used to man. 


mad dog bark said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > spurs would have won 6 nowt with bale in lmfao.....
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

the other cards were brutal too hominik's head was fucked up. give him his due he kept fighting till the end.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2011)

gota b said loyota kick is the one there. silva is good but think loyota would kick his head in. to strong for silva. b good fight that tho. no diiferent weights but man would that b a sell out


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2011)

and yeah i saw that fight and couldnt believe th guts that man has got. he looked like two heads and one body. sheilds did well i thought gsp was lucky and fought bad for him could c nerves as he walked to cage


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

anyone here ever grown l.a. confidential.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

indecline said:


> wilkos has a LOT of gardening things. and most of it i great for weed. i was surprised.


most of my shopping for my grow i do in there or pound shop lol,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

cloner is finally stopped giving me a headache, 2" roots in 7 days, love it


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> cloner is finally stopped giving me a headache, 2" roots in 7 days, love it


time for me to buy 1 then


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> time for me to buy 1 then


yeah will get a load of pics up tonight. bit busy with the bacon squad atm, my new next door neighbour has just split up from her abusive ex and weve been helping her out as she had nothing for her n the baby, nothing for the flat, no curtains food etc and now he reckons hes coming round to knock me out, i wonder if he realises that if he tries it wont exactly have the outcome he was hoping for? lmao
anyways he keeps ringing/txting abuse to her n stuffs so shes called in the bacon an im down at hers in case he turns up lol, i really hope he turns up before the bacon squad do lol


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah will get a load of pics up tonight. bit busy with the bacon squad atm, my new next door neighbour has just split up from her abusive ex and weve been helping her out as she had nothing for her n the baby, nothing for the flat, no curtains food etc and now he reckons hes coming round to knock me out, i wonder if he realises that if he tries it wont exactly have the outcome he was hoping for? lmao
> anyways he keeps ringing/txting abuse to her n stuffs so shes called in the bacon an im down at hers in case he turns up lol, i really hope he turns up before the bacon squad do lol


yeah mate these women abusers are all the same, low life fucks, look foraward to see the pics mate, bloody big units though arent they.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate these women abusers are all the same, low life fucks, look foraward to see the pics mate, bloody big units though arent they.


bout the same as 3x24can-crates of beer on top of each other

ill measure it for ya tonight when im up there


----------



## Griffta (May 11, 2011)

kill him in the face


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The light Ive been offered you can change the light spec m8. It uses 80% less leccy than HID and no heat sig at all. Sounds the bollocks. Think Im gonae get it


Hey bill check this guy out if your thinkin of the LEDs mate

Rookie Canna and Coco Grow. Lsd & Blue Mystic Led Style!


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> bout the same as 3x24can-crates of beer on top of each other
> 
> ill measure it for ya tonight when im up there


lol if i drank beer that would mean something to me mate..........


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

Had a nice hour long chat with india trying to get my internet sorted, been a right drainer watching stuff that i've already downloaded. Did find harry brown though, pretty decent film I thought, nice to see an old man killin it lol. Here's the latest from my garden. Look at that tiny lowryder2 and the easyryder front right, lol. Both planted at the same time! You can't see them but just behind I've got a trainwreck and a mango seedling. Hope you're all keepin well fellas


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone here ever grown l.a. confidential.


Forgot to say, theres a picture of a guy holding the biggest cola I've ever seen, it's posted pretty often on these boards. But he's holding it like a sword and hes got a gio goi tshirt on, ringin any bells? Well that was la confidential lol. 3.4 oz cola I believe ...


----------



## OxyGrow (May 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Enough to fill hole but not to much so hangs out fold it other so its double thickness mate


Many thanks to kana and PUKKA BUD for (unknowingly) helping me with a problem I was having with my extractor fan for 3 days!! Thank god for the both of you, and this forum!
Cheers both  I can finally get my 1st grow under way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

plants look good WOW fat fan leaves


----------



## Airwave (May 11, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> This is brand new tech and we will go side-to-side with any LED grow light on the market. We offer the highest PAR watt of ANY grow light, LED or otherwise on the market.
> 
> No more heat signature. No more load fans for the neighbours. No more burned leaves. Superb yields. What more can be said?


Prove it.


..


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> plants look good WOW fat fan leaves


cheers boss. The OG18 will be getting another dose of canna N next feed and it should be back to decent health but everyone keeps telling me it's an ugly plant anyway so we shall see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2011)

Aye its got a funny shape to it but its sposed to be knockout.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

That's what I'm hoping for. ghb posted this pic of his, if mine turn out like that I'll be bouncin off the walls man.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2011)

exactly dont make bold claims show up some side by side led/hps grows either that or its like throwing 400 squid down the drain lmao

lovely plants WoW i always new you werent just a spotty internet gamer and could actually grow the good shit too lolol


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

that cola you are talking about WOW is La woman not la confidential, same same but different. the guy is call the flake and he had one plant under a 250w hps
i like the looks of your plants, very strong and uniform, airpots too, should be nice little monsters, how long you leaving them to grow for?

they under the 600 i take it?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2011)

dura72 had 6.5oz outa a l.a women i think?

hmmmm rola deserts/yogurt thingys r pretty nice.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

lmao, you're never gonna let me live that down are ya sambo, ya bastard lol.

ahhh my b ghb, thought it was la conf. that grow is nuts though ey, only 250W as well, dayumm. They're under 400W MH now, and then 600W HPS for flower. I'm gonna veg the trainwreck, mango and OG until they fill the place lol, then flip em. This is the last grow for me for a good couple years so wanna finish on a high if I can.


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

you had better beware, the og stretches very little in flower, the mango and tw will be hitting the light, maybe top them or something.

why are you stopping growing? i thought you had only just got into it.


----------



## Airwave (May 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, you're never gonna let me live that down are ya sambo, ya bastard lol.
> 
> ahhh my b ghb, thought it was la conf. that grow is nuts though ey, only 250W as well, dayumm. They're under 400W MH now, and then 600W HPS for flower. I'm gonna veg the trainwreck, mango and OG until they fill the place lol, then flip em. This is the last grow for me for a good couple years so wanna finish on a high if I can.


250w is good for just one plant. I turned out 5 1/2 ounces of cheese. One plant, 250w, DR60.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol if i drank beer that would mean something to me mate..........


23" l x 18" w x 18" h


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Right the tents down. Opened up and trimmed them up real nice. Right hand side needs a fan on it for a few days. Strengthen them. Feel much better


----------



## Airwave (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> 23" l x 18" w x 18" h


Got a link for that cloner? That would fit into a DR60 nicely.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Got a link for that cloner? That would fit into a DR60 nicely.


this is just a random link to it i found but put the title into the shopping tab on google and it will bring up everywhere that sells it http://www.salehydroponics.co.uk/store/products/X%252dStream-Aeroponic-12-Plant-Propagator-Pt134.html


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> 23" l x 18" w x 18" h


cheers mate..bigger than my cab....


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> you had better beware, the og stretches very little in flower, the mango and tw will be hitting the light, maybe top them or something.
> 
> why are you stopping growing? i thought you had only just got into it.


thanks for the heads up. The OG has already been topped for 4, tied down and topped again lol. The mango and trainwreck will recieve the same punishment. I managed to keep my super lemon haze real low and that's meant to be pretty stretchy. That was 8 week veg (didnt have a ph pen and it was 7.9 throughout so really slow growth.)
















Decided to go to uni so will be moving. I have only just got into it and it's a real bummer but what can ya do. At the end of summer I'm gonna write down everything I have learnt and know about growing in coco so that I can come back and pick off where I left off at some point.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

took out 1x grapefruit, 1x fast nevilles, 1x tutankhamon, 2x dark star , 2x Heavy duty fruity that turnt out male an chucked em into soil an put in their place 4x diesel and 3x buku


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

la woman is the newer version i think , im looking at la confidential, will check dat cola out......


----------



## Airwave (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> this is just a random link to it i found but put the title into the shopping tab on google and it will bring up everywhere that sells it http://www.salehydroponics.co.uk/store/products/X%2dStream-Aeroponic-12-Plant-Propagator-Pt134.html


Ah, only room for twelve clones. I've noticed that about cloners, they don't seem to have enough holes.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

Finally found that LA woman 250W grow. Here's some pics in case anyone is interested. 94g cola. Grown in DWC.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

That looks tied together to me. Anyway while sorting ma shit out upstairs i found some iced grapefruit thats been hanging in the dark for bout 6 months. My head is broken and im really fucking hungry but cant be fucked moving


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Ah, only room for twelve clones. I've noticed that about cloners, they don't seem to have enough holes.


 they also do a 20,36 and 120 site one


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

thats brussel sprouts.............


----------



## Airwave (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> they also do a 20,36 and 120 site one


Yes but they are huge. I just use the trays the rock-wool came in. I can get about 80 in a DR60.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yes but they are huge. I just use the trays the rock-wool came in. I can get about 80 in a DR60.


so you`ve got a rather sizeable grow going then if ya take 80 at a time lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, you're never gonna let me live that down are ya sambo, ya bastard lol.
> 
> ahhh my b ghb, thought it was la conf. that grow is nuts though ey, only 250W as well, dayumm. They're under 400W MH now, and then 600W HPS for flower. I'm gonna veg the trainwreck, mango and OG until they fill the place lol, then flip em. This is the last grow for me for a good couple years so wanna finish on a high if I can.


im just being a drunken twat as usual ignore me, seriously tho lovely plants m8 top job ya doing there.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Wow what the fuck u do with a rolo yougart


----------



## sambo020482 (May 11, 2011)

ive upgraded to the milkyway deserts now them rolo 1's get abit sickly after ya 4th lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2011)

OxyGrow said:


> Many thanks to kana and PUKKA BUD for (unknowingly) helping me with a problem I was having with my extractor fan for 3 days!! Thank god for the both of you, and this forum!
> Cheers both  I can finally get my 1st grow under way


glad i helped you bro but what are we talkin about??? lol.....cant remember writin that!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2011)

WOW them plants are lookin top notch mate!!!!, you startin a thread yet?????? lol
Shame you gotta quit growin for a while, ill be waitin for your return mate lol!!


----------



## Airwave (May 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so you`ve got a rather sizeable grow going then if ya take 80 at a time lol


I can neither confirm nor deny these allegations.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

Cheers sambo. lol them rolo yoghurts do get pretty heavy, think I managed 4 in one sittin once, was really baked and the pizza place was shut though so what ya gonna doooo



PUKKA BUD said:


> WOW them plants are lookin top notch mate!!!!, you startin a thread yet?????? lol
> Shame you gotta quit growin for a while, ill be waitin for your return mate lol!!


thanks man, no thread yet, will probably start one once the TW and mango get to a decent size. dont worry, ill be stickin around here! drooling over everyone elses grows haha.

If anyone has a couple of minutes, have a quick read through of this page and see if you can tell me what the fuck these guys are chatting? 

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/410194-welcome-gaza-wow-journey-uncut-5.html


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

Sorted alot of shit out last night. Was up there for hours but I think it will be worth it. My m8 actually done most of the work.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

movin on up to the full room billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> movin on up to the full room billy?


No m8. Just they were crammed in that tent like fuck all else. Didny realise my m8's dome was in that pic. Better take it down.lol

Gave them all a trim and spread the branches out. Had to tie a few up coz there werent as strong due to leaning on the tent. Don, the smell is quality. There is 16 there m8. Going to be some lovley AK kicking about in the next 6 weeks or so


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

good job sbilly that needed doing m8, dont think ya pal will be too happy tho bout that pic lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

Cany get the fucker off. Ive tried deleting it. Any ideas????????


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cany get the fucker off. Ive tried deleting it. Any ideas????????


shhhh your drawing attention.......


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

you can get it off m8 when you press delete then go advanced and manage attachments that should bring that box up will ya pics in then u should be able to delete


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

delete the post entirely it will still be in your album tho.

aye the smell is lush eh, like tropical punch flavour. not any one fruit just tropical haha.

ive been having a right mare with me op. blockages in the autopots. 2 this last 2 days. couldnt figure the fuck why then twigged there was a load of broon sediment coming through the tubes blocking the valves. fuckin basement lighting never sent the filter in the kit did they.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

ah fuck it sambo. Loads of ugly cunts that look like him.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> delete the post entirely it will still be in your album tho.
> 
> aye the smell is lush eh, like tropical punch flavour. not any one fruit just tropical haha.
> 
> ive been having a right mare with me op. blockages in the autopots. 2 this last 2 days. couldnt figure the fuck why then twigged there was a load of broon sediment coming through the tubes blocking the valves. fuckin basement lighting never sent the filter in the kit did they.


I couldn't describe it and neither could ma m8. But thats a good description.....TROPICAL. No specific fruit just tropical. lol Spot on


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

haha, he'll be fine billy, can't see enough to get a decent shot. I thought you had 2x600W? They are fucking huge though, not suprised you had to move em! You got any ona to go up there? A guy couple towns from me got busted because the smell was leaking from his attic. The picture in the paper looked exactly like your current setup lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2011)

Thought this might interest some of yas, was having a mooch around Aldi the other day for BBQ stuff and came across this, its like a hempy bucket/self watering container thingy, might be good for anyone thats away from their grow for days at a time, they have got them in all shapes and sizes btw


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha, he'll be fine billy, can't see enough to get a decent shot. I thought you had 2x600W? They are fucking huge though, not suprised you had to move em! You got any ona to go up there? A guy couple towns from me got busted because the smell was leaking from his attic. The picture in the paper looked exactly like your current setup lol


Cheers for the para rush WoW. There is 2 600w lights there. All AK48's up there. Well I'm away on holiday on 29th of May(when they will be at thier smelliest) and my bro will be watching them for 2 weeks. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cheers for the para rush WoW. There is 2 600w lights there. All AK48's up there. Well I'm away on holiday on 29th of May(when they will be at thier smelliest) and my bro will be watching them for 2 weeks. lol


Lol just lookin out for ya! just get 4 pots of ona, two at each side, will at least tame the smell. shhhhh don't tell your bro haha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

ONA?????????????????? What is this


----------



## mantiszn (May 12, 2011)

i've stopped ordering from BL... they fucked up my last order royally.. i think they too fscking stoned up in there... they left half the shit out and the other half was wrong...

never had a problem before... but i called the guy and he was like "what do you want me to do about it?".. wtf fix it bellend

they did refund the difference though.. eventually...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> delete the post entirely it will still be in your album tho.
> 
> aye the smell is lush eh, like tropical punch flavour. not any one fruit just tropical haha.
> 
> ive been having a right mare with me op. blockages in the autopots. 2 this last 2 days. couldnt figure the fuck why then twigged there was a load of broon sediment coming through the tubes blocking the valves. fuckin basement lighting never sent the filter in the kit did they.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

Just ordered 4 of them things wow. Do they work


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered 4 of them things wow. Do they work


got a link?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

2 secs m8........


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered 4 of them things wow. Do they work


lol. Shouldn't you have asked that before you went and ordered 4 of them?

And yes, they are great. I'd be wary of having them in your grow room though, incase they destroy the smell of the buds.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

http://www.hydroponicfans.co.uk/acatalog/Ona_Blocks.html#a2105


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> lol. Shouldn't you have asked that before you went and ordered 4 of them?
> 
> And yes, they are great. I'd be wary of having them in your grow room though, incase they destroy the smell of the buds.


It was only 50 bangers m8


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2011)

thanks for that billy, so how long do they last before ya need to replace em?


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> thanks for that billy, so how long do they last before ya need to replace em?


They evaporate quickly, so they don't last long. Mix it with water and it'll last a lot longer. I had mine at the end of my ducting, so the extracted air blew over the pot. Works a treat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

did you get linen fresh or polar crystal? the polar one smells like school bogs!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

linen fresh. Says they last 30 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

they'll go ages if you keep topping them up man, i split mine into two pots when i get them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

some bud porn for a slow afternoon?





purp cherry cheese x livers




livers




left




right


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

candles are the future, candles run by wind power....................


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

i hit a par today on the course :/


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2011)

How do ya go on with the LED's in winter, bet it would be to cold in my setup!


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> PAR has been used in agriculture for years to evaluate agricultural investment potential. Anyone involved with growing in aquatic environments will also be familiar with the term. It's nothing new. LED developer use it all the time because that's the whole point - LED for cultivation are designed to target PAR wavelengths.
> 
> Well done on the golf course by the way. I'm off for a pint. Take care fellas.


 It's a marketing buzzword to try and make something appear better or more appealing than it might othwise be. Otherwise HID manufacturers would also use it to prove they are better than the next supplier, but no, they don't, ya have to wonder why  Or are HID bulbs for cultivation not designed to hit certain PAR wavelengths, last i checked there was metal halide and high pressure sodium for a reason, they both work target different wavelengths.

I simply do not understand why people think they will do good by marketing on a forum, it has to be one of the worst advertising strategies around, every other thread on this forum is testament to this and all it has ever managed to achieve is think that the company in question is rather sub-par and as such don't give them the time of day, just my 2 pence.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

Got me eye on LEDs there definitely the way forward makes perfect sense in my book, as long as they can match my HPS for end results then great. lot of money down the pan if there pants, Just not enough grows about tho to tempt me just yet.


----------



## Griffta (May 12, 2011)

Whats the ACTUAL draw of your light(s)? If I search around on that chinese wholesale site (think its called alibaba?) would I find your light on there?
and you might want to post that info in the LED users UNITE! thread on here. I've not been on it for a while so soz if you've already done that.


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

Nobody's disputing the colour range of LEDs. What is a problem is light penetration. It's all good and well having a light with a good PAR rating, but if it can only penetrate 6" of foliage, then it's no good to most.

Also, if you have so much faith in your own product, then start a journal in here. If I decide to give them a shot and make a purchase - I want your business address and home address, so if I've been taken for a cunt, I know where to throw the petrol bombs.


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

ive seen a few led grows that look good, just a bit dear at the mo...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

show me led grows that compare to hps please.......


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> You're right to question penetration. HPS 600W for example is very intense. Look on our site. There are PAR readings for each light at various distances. Then look in Google or somewhere else, maybe Wikipedia, somewhere completely impartial, I know that there are studies out there, and look at optimum PAR for growth. I'll try and dig something up more helpful to explain. Let me tell you though that a 400W or 600W LED grow panel emits A LOT of light, and it's all being used. Although you can't see it as it's mostly red and makes your plant look black, you'll not have to worry about 6" penetration. *But, I will agree with you that growing very tall plants isn't an efficient way to use an LED light. SCROG for example is perfect. Your targetting your plant in every way possible.*


So in other words they don't have the penetration ability necessary for anything other than scrog or sog. Either 12/12 from seed or 12/12 from clone. Small clones at that. They'd have to be indicas too. 

I won't knock anybody for trying to make an honest buck, but when all is said and done, you are still left with the same problems LEDs have had since day one. Lack of penetration. 

Tell me about the foot print of these lights.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

I think we all understand that, but it would be good to see it to believe it. The Watt equivalent LED is a lot more £££ than the HID as well so for most it isn't really viable.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

On the note about growing tall, HID is capable of that. Check out this picture of pukkas G13 with just a single 600W about 18 inch (I think?!) from cola.


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I think we all understand that, but it would be good to see it to believe it. The Watt equivalent LED is a lot more £££ than the HID as well so for most it isn't really viable.


yeah thats the thing thats really gonna hold it back for the time being. theres no way i'd even think about shelling out a grand or so for 600w's worth of LED's to find out theres no difference from my lumatec (which coincidently i got at half price lol)

good luck to you though bro


----------



## Griffta (May 12, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> You won't find us on AliBaba.
> Our equipment is genuinely new to market and we put them together to order.
> I would post on LED users UNITE! but I noticed a very explicit request not to post by manufacturers so I thought I'd leave them alone.


fair enough, a lot of led units can be found on that site but they're made in china.
how new is your tech? what brand(s?) of leds do you use? whats the actual wattage draw of the light?
Fair enough, about the LED thread, maybe you should think about giving one of your lights to a grower who can journal a grow with it.


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I think we all understand that, but it would be good to see it to believe it. The Watt equivalent LED is a lot more £££ than the HID as well so for most it isn't really viable.


That's another thing. LEDs and integrated circuits are cheap as chips to buy. So how does he justify the cost?


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> OK guys. I promise this is my last word on the subject today as I've probably worn you out on this.
> 
> The way I look at it is this. Yes OUR lights are fairly expensive. That's because they're good and we put the best technology in them. That aside, my previous commercial set-ups, which were successful, were based around 600W Air-cooled lights HPS. Very effective great results. The cost though included: Digital ballasts, Reflectors, bulb, loads and loads of ducting (more the pain than the cost), a multitude of fans for heat extraction, (I personally used acoustic fans which as you know cost the earth), I had to be very proficient at DIY to put this all together and run exhaust ventilation effectively. None of this comes cheap. I guess you can average it out at say £300 per light on a 4 light tent maybe.
> My 400W LED comes in a £450. You're right. It's dearer. Over the course of a grow I'll recoup that in electricity consumption on the lights alone. Plus I'm running fan only intermittently as there's no heat. I can seal my tent/room whatever and C02 it. Increasing my yield per watt. I suppose the fact that my fans aren't running full blast all the time gives me a bit more piece of mind noisewise and I have absolutely no heat signature or exhaust heat plumes to worry about. My yield is equal or maybe even slightly higer at the end of the grow.
> Which is dearer now?


cant see a 400w LED out performing a 600w HPS myself....


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

So now you're trying to compare a 400w led system with co2 supplementation to a 600w hps on it's own? how much does the co2 skew that power money saving then. You are aware of how daft a comparison this is right? Just keep pitching that spiel. If i wasn't paranoid about giving my address to strangers on a weed forum where it's known i grow, i would tell you to ship me one and i'll give you a 400w LED to 400w hps showoff, all i ever read is about how superior they are, yet i've never seen anything acutally proving it,


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

ultra skunk, the ultimate, swiss cheese, california hash plant, industrial plant,power kush ,auroro indica, rocklock.are next, just ordered.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ultra skunk, the ultimate, swiss cheese, california hash plant, industrial plant,power kush ,auroro indica, rocklock.are next, just ordered.


Nice going  I love having a big ol pile of seeds and trying to work out what i'm gonna lant next. This time around i got indecisive and planted near all the fuckers. All of em regs as well so could be some nifty breeding to be done (read as FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK balls balls balls COCKSUCKER!!!) 

Either way i love the idea of creating something noone else has  right now though i just wanna mate any and everything with my cheese, she's too much of a stinky biatch to not include her genetics. Right now i'm thinking cheese star and cheese dreams  my mr nice fella is growing up a storm unlike the rather iffy TH seeds genetics, let me hear you say STRETCH!

Think it's about time i made good use of the 50 odd jiffy pellets i never found use for and start shipping cheese clones left right and center, my mother plant is getting rather large, been trying to train it to grow along the floor of the tent  when it doesn't comply i snap the fuckers stem and tell her to behave! She doesn't listen though, perks straight back up.


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> I guarantee ours would in the C02 set-up I just described.
> 
> Locking up the office now. 100%. I'm definately going.
> 
> Thanks for listening and your comments. You knock me for trying.


When taking all the details into consideration, the only time I can see LEDs being preferable to hps is if you have a small closet grow (scrog or sog) and you have problems controlling the heat. And it will remain that way until you overcome the lack of penetration and light spread.

The future isn't LEDs, the future is plasma.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

dominos or chinky??? im hungry,pissed and stoned its gonna be 1 or the other lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

Was just about to post that airwave. Good call on the plasma as well. I'm gonna setup a small cold fusion chamber in my attic, I'll power the entire county for free. My HPS wouldn't put a dent in that amount of energy 

Edit: dominos sambob! being stoned and pizza goes hand in hand, literally.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

Chinese every time sambo, just make sure to order enough for 2 hours down the line when ya hungry again, trixy little fuckers!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

looks like we've reached an impass ttt .... how do you want to settle this?


----------



## Airwave (May 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nice going  I love having a big ol pile of seeds and trying to work out what i'm gonna lant next. This time around i got indecisive and planted near all the fuckers. All of em regs as well so could be some nifty breeding to be done (read as FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK balls balls balls COCKSUCKER!!!)
> 
> Either way i love the idea of creating something noone else has  right now though i just wanna mate any and everything with my cheese, she's too much of a stinky biatch to not include her genetics. Right now i'm thinking cheese star and cheese dreams  my mr nice fella is growing up a storm unlike the rather iffy TH seeds genetics, let me hear you say STRETCH!
> 
> Think it's about time i made good use of the 50 odd jiffy pellets i never found use for and start shipping cheese clones left right and center, my mother plant is getting rather large, been trying to train it to grow along the floor of the tent  when it doesn't comply i snap the fuckers stem and tell her to behave! She doesn't listen though, perks straight back up.


Speaking of Mr Nice...

I went to buy _Critical Mass_ and got _OG18 X Skunk #1 (5 seeds)_ and_ Neville's Skunk (5seeds)_ in my basket for free.

Then I remembered that I didn't have enough money in my account.

http://www.seedsman.com/en/checkout/cart/


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> looks like we've reached an impass ttt .... how do you want to settle this?


go for a domnese, simple


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> looks like we've reached an impass ttt .... how do you want to settle this?


I'd say a food fight. I reckon the Chinese would kick the Italians arse in a food fight. ever been hit around the head by a sushi grade 10lb salmon? Although saying that i've also had a sword fight with salami's and that's no picnic!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

went for the dominos lads, chinky means washing up plates etc fuck that lolol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> went for the dominos lads, chinky means washing up plates etc fuck that lolol


Stick a wok in the oven at like 50 degrees odd before you go to get the chinese, then just dump the whole load in there and sit cross legged with it in your lap  and the you feast!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd say a food fight. I reckon the Chinese would kick the Italians arse in a food fight. ever been hit around the head by a sushi grade 10lb salmon? Although saying that i've also had a sword fight with salami's and that's no picnic!


hahaha, sounds like a rate sausage fest. 



tip top toker said:


> Stick a wok in the oven at like 50 degrees odd before you go to get the chinese, then just dump the whole load in there and sit cross legged with it in your lap  and the you feast!


]

You ever tried putting a wok in the dishwasher? You could use them things as sledges!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;AQhmGMM6FBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhmGMM6FBQ&feature=related[/video]

when ya got tunes like that ya just being greedy selling crack too lolol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

WG, wok, sledge, are you midget?  

[youtube]VA5FD4LBU6E[/youtube]

Well there you have it haha


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;fA0-kNLqzOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA0-kNLqzOM&feature=BFa&list=PL1FBC256D544487E9&index=6[/video]

music im not a huge fan off but strange how it reminds and just puts u in places this just reminds me of 2months i spent trying to quit benzos on a boat in a random canadian town called kingston lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

hahahaha told ya!

Im clueless on benzos sambo but im guessin it wasnt a pleasant experience ...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

benzos= valium,lorazepam etc 

yeah wasnt a great time m8 funny tho after canada the folks shipped me out to trinidad and they got no pharmacy laws you could buy the shit over the counter lololol didnt help i might add lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2011)

[youtube]oNSPOYH510w&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (May 12, 2011)

no money involved then lol

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13374240


----------



## supersillybilly (May 13, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> I guarantee ours would in the C02 set-up I just described.
> 
> Locking up the office now. 100%. I'm definately going.
> 
> Thanks for listening and your comments. You knock me for trying.


OK then m8. Give me one of your 400w LED lights with the Co2. I'll do a full thread and we will see what the outcome is. In fact sell me the stuff at trade price and I'll do a thread. Gauntlet has been flung down


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

i believe with the right bulbs etc.. you can get decent results.. but how do we KNOW you aren't using them cheap chips china bulbs



FutureLEDGrowth said:


> OK guys. I promise this is my last word on the subject today as I've probably worn you out on this.
> 
> The way I look at it is this. Yes OUR lights are fairly expensive. That's because they're good and we put the best technology in them.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

Mornin lads sat in hospital again, been at work half hour and my work mates drill the end of my finger off with a big joist cutter.......  not good you can see about 20mm of bone and my nails hangin off, got some pics for you guys an nuts! Lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

she goes nuts at about 1min

[video]http://youtu.be/khCokQt--l4?hd=1[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

FutureLEDGrowth said:


> I appreciate it's all difficult to understand. Companies who give direct comparisons off the cuff aren't giving you the whole picture. Your HID output in PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) will be a little (or a lot different) depending on your ballast (digital or magnetic), your bulb type and other factors. Your reflector is a crucial element. So you see there isn't an across the board answer. What I can tell you is this: Watt for Watt, with the correct quality light being used (utilising 3 bands minimum, Red, Blue, Orange, with two Blue and Red peaks being hit) and LED light will deliver FAR more PAR than an HPS. This is just fact. The majority of HPS and MH light delivered is to all intents outside the PAR range (the range of light that plants use to photosynthesise). A quality LED delivers nearly 100% efficiency at near 100% PAR. An HPS bulb converts a huge amount of the power it consumes into heat (your bulb is red hot). Only around 30-35% becomes light, and only a fraction of THIS light is PAR (therefore used by your plants). The maths is plain to see there.
> Don't listen to suppliers who tell you to swap your 400W HPS for a 90W LED. This is not equivalent. HPS is very good, no doubt about it. It has superb penetration and broad spectrum light leaning towards the red end of the spectrum. However, a 300W or 400W LED will seriously outperform it.
> 
> I hope this helps you


it helps slightly thank you, out of interest have you done a side by side grow? i.e. one of your LED`s next to the equivalent HPS? as a lot of people want pictures of a side by side so they can really see the practical comparison, and it seems every LED company thats been trying to sell their wares on here, when asked to just simply grab a tent, split it in half HPS in one side, LED in the other and perform an honest side by side grow has either refused or just changed the subject.

Also whats the canopy pentration like compared to the equivalent HPS? as a lot of people on here grow bigger plants and thats as much an issue for them as PAR an all that other crap no-one really understands


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

Im good lads cheers im at chesterfield hospital gotta go to sheff now to plastic surgens they took xrays and its chipped my bone and ive lost tissue or sumut so god nos what thete guna do
Yeah its my rollin hand, wankin and the 1 I use to frig aye lass lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im good lads cheers im at chesterfield hospital gotta go to sheff now to plastic surgens they took xrays and its chipped my bone and ive lost tissue or sumut so god nos what thete guna do
> Yeah its my rollin hand, wankin and the 1 I use to frig aye lass lol


shit, well hope they get ya patched up nicely fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im good lads cheers im at chesterfield hospital gotta go to sheff now to plastic surgens they took xrays and its chipped my bone and ive lost tissue or sumut so god nos what thete guna do
> Yeah its my rollin hand, wankin and the 1 I use to frig aye lass lol



hahaha at least it'll feel like someone else is doing it lmao gotta be a bit compen for a work accident.


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

have you been injured at work... call injury lawyers 4 u


----------



## Airwave (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ot4jgEID7oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot4jgEID7oU&feature=player_embedded#at=117[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (May 13, 2011)

Thot u could make a bird come just by looking at her Pukka


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)




----------



## ghb (May 13, 2011)

a bit flat chested for a lappy........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

............


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

this is a bit weird


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)




----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

i'll have what he's having...



Saerimmner said:


> this is a bit weird


----------



## ghb (May 13, 2011)

/\/\/\quality/\/\/\


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

this is a tad epic.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im good lads cheers im at chesterfield hospital gotta go to sheff now to plastic surgens they took xrays and its chipped my bone and ive lost tissue or sumut so god nos what thete guna do
> Yeah its my rollin hand, wankin and the 1 I use to frig aye lass lol


hahahaha, better buy a bong, a sybian and fleshlight 

hope you get it sorted quickly mate, doesn't sound like much fun. learning to wipe your arse with the other hand is a whole nutha story!


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha, better buy a bong, a sybian and fleshlight
> 
> hope you get it sorted quickly mate, doesn't sound like much fun. learning to wipe your arse with the other hand is a whole nutha story!


hahaha ur killing it these days bro


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

well im indoors bored as usual so decided to finally get a normal light rigged up for taking pics in the tent an now im fixing a broken Rk250 fan i was given with some epoxy so that should sort out getting some cold air into the tent, should help a bit with summer temps lol


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> well im indoors bored as usual so decided to finally get a normal light rigged up for taking pics in the tent an now im fixing a broken Rk250 fan i was given with some epoxy so that should sort out getting some cold air into the tent, should help a bit with summer temps lol


bloody bored....get a hobby.............ah you got 1.......get another...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

Heres the pics of my fucked finger lads, this is after it had been cleaned and closed up it was all open and you could see the bone ouch!!!!!..........gotta go to the hand surgeons tomoz they just bandaged it for now!


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2011)

Stinky sticky afternoon. Put the flatmate on his plane so figured it was a conveneitnt time ot harvest a plant, not sure if it was ready, don't know how long it had flowered for or what it's trichs were like, but it was convenient and it means i have bud haha 

















1 week veg from roots hitting water and X weeks flowering. I can never get enough to the cheeses funky bud structure. Every grow i tell myself tip top ya daft fucker, cheese needs tying up, near every grow i forget, sometimes i manage a halfway house yby throwing a scrog net over the top but doh.






That ones had it's root ball hacked up and is gonna hopefully reveg, it better bevause that's about 1/2 an ounce i've left on there 






That's the lil clone tent. Cheese has been vegging a while now, probs be bigger if i fed her but i jsut give her plain water and she seems to enjoy it and not moan, been training it when i remember, the other lot need to grow up a bit so i can take a couple of clones off them before transplanting them into hydro. Gonna try and sort out a second tent or such to keep desirable mothers in.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> shit, well hope they get ya patched up nicely fella


Thanks mate



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha at least it'll feel like someone else is doing it lmao gotta be a bit compen for a work accident.


Im self employed Don and it was my fault 



supersillybilly said:


> Thot u could make a bird come just by looking at her Pukka


In my tounger days maybe lol



WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha, better buy a bong, a sybian and fleshlight
> 
> hope you get it sorted quickly mate, doesn't sound like much fun. learning to wipe your arse with the other hand is a whole nutha story!


LOL......your killin me bro!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Stinky sticky afternoon. Put the flatmate on his plane so figured it was a conveneitnt time ot harvest a plant, not sure if it was ready, don't know how long it had flowered for or what it's trichs were like, but it was convenient and it means i have bud haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice my friend!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2011)

Cheers fella 

[youtube]-K11KrNBcH0[/youtube]

Watched that episode last night with a joint of racey cheese and some stella and the episode was great, then it got to the final scene as shown... oh god it got me going


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bloody bored....get a hobby.............ah you got 1.......get another...


i need to get a bloody job not another hobby lol


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

a few pics from tonight..............................


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

Been far too long keeping yu lot waiting for update pics so here ya go, next time though im seriously going to cut down on the veg time, all these had 3-4 weeks veg, and the darkstars were 18" when flipped and now nearly 5ft an not finished stretching yet
 Dark star 1
Dark star 2
Both dark stars together
not all of these are the same but can be arsed to re-arrange em after pc fucked em up
blue hash x1
diesel
Heavy duty fruity
Grapefruit
tent shots
White russian
clones, bk left-psychosis, bk right-livers, middle left-dark star, middle right-tuthankamon, front right-grapefruit
cloner,cutting shots, roots in 6-8 days with everything ive put in there so far


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

you got a forest going on mate


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you got a forest going on mate


yup need to cut down on plants numbers n veg time methinks lol


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup need to cut down on plants numbers n veg time methinks lol


less is more....


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

more or less...


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

i always thought more was more.. and less was less.. :/


----------



## Airwave (May 13, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> i need to get a bloody job not another hobby lol


A what?

....


----------



## indecline (May 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Heres the pics of my fucked finger lads, this is after it had been cleaned and closed up it was all open and you could see the bone ouch!!!!!..........gotta go to the hand surgeons tomoz they just bandaged it for now!
> 
> View attachment 1598019View attachment 1598020View attachment 1598021View attachment 1598022


thats Horrible, how did you do it?



Airwave said:


> A what?
> 
> ....


I cant wait to get my grow to a decent size so that i can at some point quit working and save some cash ( or gold ) for a rainy day.
at the moment my grow only covers rent, and its pretty low. 
second grow tent on the way (today hopefully) so i should be able to pull 24 ounces every 3 months then, maybe more with the right strain.

ive also applied for uni. if i do that the government give me 7.9k a year on top of my fees. and with my 2.3 kilo combined yearly harvest, then ill easily be able to not work for a few years.
but by work i mean work for someone else, it will just give me more time to work on some of my stoner business ideas ive had when ive been baked some nights.


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> less is more....


the words of a man with a small winky!!!lol


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the words of a man with a small winky!!!lol


cheers you sound just like my ex now...........


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

he makes up for it by growing enormous buds..


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> he makes up for it by growing enormous buds..


def rather have the enormous bud thats for sure..............


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers you sound just like my ex now...........


lol....sorry del....couldnt resist!!


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol....sorry del....couldnt resist!!


well i am hurt but give me 1.1 seconds to get over it and im sure i will be fine mate.......by the way thats how long she said i took to av sex......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2011)

im thinking of chopping those 2 huge darkstars for the benefit of the other plants, ive got clones of them in the cloner so im not losing them all together, what do ppl think? pics are a page or 3 back


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2011)

Don't chop em, just trim em back to a single cola or so, never not room enough for a cola along the corner of the tent  If you've got clones though and it doesn't effect any crop requirements, why not. I'm waiting on my 2 darkstars to pop outta the mud, they're taking their time about it.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Don't chop em, just trim em back to a single cola or so, never not room enough for a cola along the corner of the tent  If you've got clones though and it doesn't effect any crop requirements, why not. I'm waiting on my 2 darkstars to pop outta the mud, they're taking their time about it.


yeah could be a good idea, quite like the idea of a 5ft lollipop lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2011)

What ya wanna do is grow it 5 foot, then heavily supercrop the top part so it just turns into one big gnarly knuckle. You now have one brutal weapon


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What ya wanna do is grow it 5 foot, then heavily supercrop the top part so it just turns into one big gnarly knuckle. You now have one brutal weapon


 
hehe ill see what happens when im up there later, might just trim it a bit


----------



## supersillybilly (May 14, 2011)

My ona arrived 2day and Don was correct. The smell of school bogs.lol


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2011)

The image of my wife on her death bed will live with me forever.

In a stylish range of personalised mugs, coasters, and hand woven tea towels.


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

wtf...

tip top toker and tip top toker like this.

haha


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2011)

I ent liking nothing about noone! I'll have you hanging by ya feckin neck for libel damages you scallywag!

Alternatively thatwould be my alter ego sharing my account, he has very low self esteem so often pretends to be me.


----------



## dura72 (May 14, 2011)

What's better than a gold medal at the downs syndrome olympics?

Ice cweeeaam.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 14, 2011)

Anybody advise any good movies


----------



## jake devine (May 14, 2011)

how high its funy


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2011)

Too many good ones to list  New, old, funny, sad, what stuff do you like.

Random choice: One flew over the cuckoos nest


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody advise any good movies


www.stagevu.com watch any film ya want online

the hangover is funny as hell


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2011)

just gave the dark stars a bit of a trim and repotted the psychosis n livers, gradually all coming together lol


----------



## Airwave (May 14, 2011)

I've just potted my mother plant up into a laundry basket. Still trying to get the hang of manicuring a mother plant properly. Damn thing looks like it's been hit by a bus.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 14, 2011)

I like sci fi and a film with a good twist


----------



## Airwave (May 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I like sci fi and a film with a good twist


http://www.tubeplus.me/

Take your pick. Seems to be a problem with it at the moment though.


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2011)

[youtube]Z2wzpfPFBlw[/youtube]

old band but love em


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

1000th like.. 

mantiszn likes this


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2011)

bloody quiet in here today


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2011)

Lounging around on the floor doing little of nothing, took a handful of clones but other than that i cannae be bothered.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 15, 2011)

smoking pyschosis far too much of it too lol very nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2011)

Howay the fuckin toon!!! I've been in Leeds this weekend... perfect for shopping. Nowt else  drinking was shite ne crack. Ne decent boozers, I swear from toon doon over its gash for boozing. Scots know how to have a swally mind.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 15, 2011)

mad dog bark you scouse twat what was ya saying lol YID ARMY!!! lolol

and a happy xmas to all you hammers too lololol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> smoking pyschosis far too much of it too lol very nice.


hehe cant wait to try it, my psycho is already upto bout 6-7" so wont be too long before i can start taking cuttings off it, first one that roots is getting 12/12`d so i can try the fecker lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 15, 2011)

Pissed off some nasty people. Fuck them. Im a kind off guy, down the middke. Try and tax me. Fuck off


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pissed off some nasty people. Fuck them. Im a kind off guy, down the middke. Try and tax me. Fuck off


anyone to be worried about or just wankers?


----------



## Griffta (May 15, 2011)

whats goin on super bill?


----------



## Ontheball (May 15, 2011)

lost net got a new connection now and a massive update 2mrw catch u then guys peace.


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

wheres brock these days when u need 2 wind a scouser up lmao  come on the yids u just gotta win ur last game (against a team thats fighting for relegation) and i win my bet with my mate that spurs finish higher than liverpool in the league  fuck europe but its a battle for that as well so a few more quid in the kitty 

fuck it i'm firing up fifa11 gonna take spurs to the top lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2011)

I want to cross these for some 'Sour Blackwater Headband' action,thoughts anyone?

*Reserva Privada - **Sour Kush (Headband)*
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/reserva-privada-sour-kush-headband-cannabis-seeds-p-5147.html?oscsid=umo6k9pvsh3c0aoi26pqdid0q1

*The Cali Connection - Blackwater Kush*
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/cali-connection-blackwater-kush-cannabis-seeds-p-5199.html?oscsid=umo6k9pvsh3c0aoi26pqdid0q1


----------



## Razztafarai (May 15, 2011)

Anyone tried the London Seed Centre in Staple Corner? Any good? Cheers ^_^ I'm on my first grow using bagseed, I think I'm brave enough now to do my next grow with good seeds, thinking feminised "Big Buddha", check out my grow below

http://www.londonseedcentre.co.uk/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Anyone tried the London Seed Centre in Staple Corner? Any good? Cheers ^_^ I'm on my first grow using bagseed, I think I'm brave enough now to do my next grow with good seeds, thinking feminised "Big Buddha", check out my grow below
> 
> http://www.londonseedcentre.co.uk/


Too expensive mate,they're at least a tenner a pack on top of the big name banks.

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/index.php?area=home

Those guys will sort you out. Good prices,free worldwide delivery on all seed orders,free gifts (last time I ordered £12 worth of seeds and they came in a free stash tin),loyalty points.
I've done a fair bit with that site and they're good guys,all stoners. They have random tunes playing in the shop when you ring them up,dirty dubstep in the background!


----------



## Razztafarai (May 15, 2011)

Cheers man, reason why I want to use them is that I can pick up the seeds in person rather than having them delivered. I'm still a bit paranoid about growing despite loving it to bits. Is Alibongo relatively safe? loving the freebies! Freebies are good ^_^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Cheers man, reason why I want to use them is that I can pick up the seeds in person rather than having them delivered. I'm still a bit paranoid about growing despite loving it to bits. Is Alibongo relatively safe? loving the freebies! Freebies are good ^_^


Shit comes in a small,plain white,bubbled jiffy bag. Sent recorded delivery for free!

Safe as it gets mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Cheers man, reason why I want to use them is that I can pick up the seeds in person rather than having them delivered. I'm still a bit paranoid about growing despite loving it to bits. Is Alibongo relatively safe? loving the freebies! Freebies are good ^_^


Get an 'O2 Money' prepay card (the only 100% free prepaid card in the uk) from the 'o2' website (I have 5 in blag names),get it delivered to a mates house,top the card up with money at a 'paypoint' shop,order seeds with card and get them sent to your house. No paranoia!

An unmarked package gets delivered to your house,by a guy that doesn't exist,using an untracable form of payment!


----------



## Razztafarai (May 15, 2011)

Awesome advice! Cheers buddy


----------



## sambo020482 (May 16, 2011)

bacon,black pudding,beans and egg went down a treat! 

gonna finish off this livers joint now rolled it last night pissed up remember having a couple of tokes then it was either go bed or spew lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2011)

You got the taste down now sambo  No hiding it eh! lol. I had about a g. in a bag rolled up then in a tin, then down trou', and it reeked out a whole dep. in a Hosp. There was shit i could do cos moving even my body just broke out another "back-draft". The secretery's were closing there door's 
Talk about being para mate! They were making it obvious the smell was "obvious" lol and i could'nt really leave but did'nt know if they had picked up the phone!!!! ( And that was after smoking a fat one before i went in bro! )
Now you Know how it grow's, goes n flow's lmao

Later's
cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (May 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> You got the taste down now sambo  No hiding it eh! lol. I had about a g. in a bag rolled up then in a tin, then down trou', and it reeked out a whole dep. in a Hosp. There was shit i could do cos moving even my body just broke out another "back-draft". The secretery's were closing there door's
> Talk about being para mate! They were making it obvious the smell was "obvious" lol and i could'nt really leave but did'nt know if they had picked up the phone!!!! ( And that was after smoking a fat one before i went in bro! )
> Now you Know how it grow's, goes n flow's lmao
> 
> ...


lmao thats some funny shit cindy lol

yeah getting the taste bro its dry now and is in jars stuff is stinky! im really enjoying the pyschosis too love that pungent acrid taste of the pyscho, just now vegging up 10 livers n pyschos for the next run getting new fans n filters 1st tho lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Fucking some people cany keep their mush shut. A guy from the uda tried to tell me that he was buying from me and was telling me the price. Told him to fuck off and then he went mental. Fun and games


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

easy all. defo 4 ladies i got. all forming nice. getting little buds forming is exciting times for a newb like me.
see you about again sambo. u chopped your plants you say? i had lock out i think other day. had flush pots out and all good now. 
sambo sorry pester you but did you feed with nutes once a week and rest time just water them with no nutes? how often did you flush soil? thinking with mine every 2 3 weeks as gets a build up after a while...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. defo 4 ladies i got. all forming nice. getting little buds forming is exciting times for a newb like me.
> see you about again sambo. u chopped your plants you say? i had lock out i think other day. had flush pots out and all good now.
> sambo sorry pester you but did you feed with nutes once a week and rest time just water them with no nutes? how often did you flush soil? thinking with mine every 2 3 weeks as gets a build up after a while...


with the bio-bizz mdb you can feed em nutes every feed with no probs i always have, yeah chopped me plants m8 the livers and pyschosis i let go for 56days but the critical mass came down on day 50 i think it was, all needed to go longer but needs must the critical was pretty average smoke ive grown it a few times and even tho it still yielded nicely ive tasted nicer CM the pyscho and livers are lovely tho even at 56days.

i dont flush me soil really m8 even at the end i will usually use ripen as the flush some like it some dont but ya defo never have any chemical taste or anything like that, what nutes you using again?


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. defo 4 ladies i got. all forming nice. getting little buds forming is exciting times for a newb like me.
> see you about again sambo. u chopped your plants you say? i had lock out i think other day. had flush pots out and all good now.
> sambo sorry pester you but did you feed with nutes once a week and rest time just water them with no nutes? how often did you flush soil? thinking with mine every 2 3 weeks as gets a build up after a while...


hey, ur not barking maddog from years ago are ya? he was a hammers fan too so u must know him lol. I know all 3 crystal palace fans personally lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (May 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking some people cany keep their mush shut. A guy from the uda tried to tell me that he was buying from me and was telling me the price. Told him to fuck off and then he went mental. Fun and games


lol yeah sounds like great fun m8 i see a parcel bomb or 2 lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Funny u should say that. One of the guys that got caught used to stay in my scheme. Black bastard. We were laughing saying it wasnt a nail bomb it was a stink bomb.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

bio bizz but i have the lot the whole line all additives sprays soil conditioner topmax bloom veg algemic heaven roots. got a good deal online with tent and fans?filter. got over a ton nutes clipers ph pen thrown in the deal for free and plant health care as my plants just had a light for 4 weeks nothing else. no fan no tent no temp devices so needed a little pick me up. that revive from a/n is well worth stocking. at the mo i use 3 mls off bloom and topmax. 2ml algemic, 1ml veg, 2ml heaven and going very well. i have high ph in tap water tho think its 7.2. and only have a 150w hps over 4 tall bushy girls. but am well impressed with wot i managed to do with it. wen it ready to chop i will post some pics here, just busy at mo house hunting and job hunting.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

na am a lfc fan matey and im not that chap. was keepin it on th down low after spurs played them off park yesterday. that cost me a payout also so licking my wounds today.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I want to cross these for some 'Sour Blackwater Headband' action,thoughts anyone?
> 
> *Reserva Privada - **Sour Kush (Headband)*
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/reserva-privada-sour-kush-headband-cannabis-seeds-p-5147.html?oscsid=umo6k9pvsh3c0aoi26pqdid0q1
> ...


DO IT!!!! looks well tasty, if ya do though can i sort out getting a cutting of the blackwater by any chance?, my missus jus saw it on the screen and nearly cum lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking some people cany keep their mush shut. A guy from the uda tried to tell me that he was buying from me and was telling me the price. Told him to fuck off and then he went mental. Fun and games


had a similiar thing with the pikeys a few years back, that got messy


----------



## da55ad (May 16, 2011)

hi guys any1 grew l.a cheese (rdg) ive been searchin net 4 a while only get what the seed company says i got 5 of them on the go and another 5 violator kush but its still early days and they aint been given nuets yet sadly ive bought into the AN range think i should have done bit research into the nuets before ive bought them as more than half of the threads about them are sayin theyre overpriced and dnt offer that much more in return


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

ive grown LA cheese fron rp and they was knockout mate, what ever pheno itll rock ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Griffta (May 16, 2011)

I've got 4 la cheese on the go, only a week into flower tho


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

im that bored today i just sat an re-potted 30 odd lettuce an bout to go dig a bit moe of the garden for the tomatos and sunflowers lol


----------



## del66666 (May 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> im that bored today i just sat an re-potted 30 odd lettuce an bout to go dig a bit moe of the garden for the tomatos and sunflowers lol


its a hard life..........


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

What a bloody morning , dropped my light on the fucking plants , so decided to go buy some materials with my wages and sort out the cab but oh no , typical banks given me £200 of charges i didnt even know about so for my hard work i still have -£30 fuck society it sucks ill probably be getting arrest in nationwide later but until then im going to start my updates.


----------



## Airwave (May 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking some people cany keep their mush shut. A guy from the uda tried to tell me that he was buying from me and was telling me the price. Told him to fuck off and then he went mental. Fun and games


How much do you usually sell it for and how much did he offer you for it?


----------



## Airwave (May 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> had a similiar thing with the pikeys a few years back, that got messy


Pikeys are always fun. They rely on their reputation and their accent to scare you. lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> What a bloody morning , dropped my light on the fucking plants , so decided to go buy some materials with my wages and sort out the cab but oh no , typical banks given me £200 of charges i didnt even know about so for my hard work i still have -£30 fuck society it sucks ill probably be getting arrest in nationwide later but until then im going to start my updates.


Explain to your bank that unless they refund the charges u cannot survive. Ie eat and wash. They cannot be seen to be putting customers into further financial hardship. Good luck


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How much do you usually sell it for and how much did he offer you for it?


Dont think it got that far. My bro thot he was doing me a favour setting me up with a new contact. Ill be staying out that town for a bit


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Explain to your bank that unless they refund the charges u cannot survive. Ie eat and wash. They cannot be seen to be putting customers into further financial hardship. Good luck


will do decided i needed to go home and calm down before i went in there lol


----------



## cheddaman (May 16, 2011)

20 for 1.5 250 a oz of dam haze or seriously potent cheese no messing around strictly highgrade caus thats just how we do things round ere!!!! Reppin uk



we dont smoke or produce no seedy twiggy homegrown shit just the finest


north west uk !!!!


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

wheres the minus rep button ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

BOOOM 1.5 for 20 sheets eh  pure shan that kid


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

cheddaman said:


> 20 for 1.5 250 a oz of dam haze or seriously potent cheese no messing around strictly highgrade caus thats just how we do things round ere!!!! Reppin uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh? and people pay that? shit me must b kids buying then as if i was offered that i wood go without. to old b paying that price. wot eva happened to 120 an oz. 250 an oz?? couldnt buy that without wanting to rob th gready git. wot ever happened to good supply. that price would want it all rolled out and a few blow jobs and a gold case to carry it in.


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

So i went to nationwide ........... 2mrw it will be ashes.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Pikeys are always fun. They rely on their reputation and their accent to scare you. lol.


very true, funny how quickly they back off when you blow 3 of their vans up with em in it and kill a couple of their dogs though, the joys of spark plugs glued into fuel tanks lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

cheddaman said:


> 20 for 1.5 250 a oz of dam haze or seriously potent cheese no messing around strictly highgrade caus thats just how we do things round ere!!!! Reppin uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you would get slapped round here trying to offer them weights to ppl, an for £250 an oz (not that id ever pay that) id expect it to be gold plated and get a free reacharound lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

that price is criminal. has upset me reading that. and we moan about gov pay hikes on taxs. wow now seems dealers following suit. twenty quid on 1.5 even high grade is highest i ever heard. prob damp and all. poor sods who buy that. bet there a few angry customers waiting for revenge. karma eh wot goes around comes around


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> that price is criminal. has upset me reading that. and we moan about gov pay hikes on taxs. wow now seems dealers following suit. twenty quid on 1.5 even high grade is highest i ever heard. prob damp and all. poor sods who buy that. bet there a few angry customers waiting for revenge. karma eh wot goes around comes around


too many kids getting involved these days is what it is, when i started smoking it about 15 years ago every dealer n grower was 30-40+ and it was £100 an oz n full weight deals now they its mainly all greedy little 16-25yr olds and its 250 n oz n stupid weight deals


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Couple of boys round here are charging 20 a g. Its top of the range. Proper cured and all that. People are paying it. Crazy. I can get charlie at the same price.lol. No wonder everyone is growing. Money does grow on weed trees


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

wood work out cheaper buying in the dam. plane tickets th lot th amount i can get though. dont get me wrong if its banging and dry i wuddo ten a g but it wood have b proper gud stinky and dry. and that wood only b a treat. i used sell 140 an oz buying in keys and i ticked with no extra charge. didnt get it all that cheap as was a young un but still sold at an ok rate so kept the loyal and desent custom you no the regulars and none drinkers who ent no hassle. that 3 4 year ago and i was the cheapest and best weights in my area. since i packed up my lil bitchs r selling and all doing ten a g on topgrade and 140-180 an o on dry standard or ronsil. now im 29 and when i was 16-20 price was 120 on all smoke an oz. none this its special or pay more cos it gets u really stoned?? i should expect so whether its 120 or 250 an oz. real pet hate mine money grabbing wankers grrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. wot i would give run my own coffee shopin th dam. wot do most you chaps charge on your high grade?? is it all ten a g or yous do ozs at a good rate?? paid 180 for cheese other day. was bitter but to b fair was v strong stank out th house.
saerimmer you say you just weld spark to plug fuel tank??? good idea that. shame bout dogs tho am a dog owner n love em but least ended your problem. shame u didnt roast th pikeys instead. you get no come backs? risky stuff that pikeys very dodgy people. i used sell mercury to some wen i was a young un n they melted them down for ARROW TIPS OR SOMETHING, crazy nutters get alot off em in my part uk


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2011)

I'd punch your teeth out if you offered it to me at that price (not you maddog, other dude "reppin UK" (repping UK? twat!), and i wouldn't feel in the least bit bad because i know that it would be a good deed, as it would stop you getting knifed up by some other dude later on. Wait, no you'd probably just not learn the lesson and try it again anyways, i wish all the bad karma in the world to you 

Friend got back from a ski season today so picked him up and had a few joints and a chat, then when i dropped him off back home i figured i'd hide 7g of cheese in his bag as a little welcome back to england treat, i can't in gods name understand how people can be such unlikable greedy cunts.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd punch your teeth out if you offered it to me at that price (not you maddog, other dude "reppin UK" (repping UK? twat!), and i wouldn't feel in the least bit bad because i know that it would be a good deed, as it would stop you getting knifed up by some other dude later on. Wait, no you'd probably just not learn the lesson and try it again anyways, i wish all the bad karma in the world to you
> 
> Friend got back from a ski season today so picked him up and had a few joints and a chat, then when i dropped him off back home i figured i'd hide 7g of cheese in his bag as a little welcome back to england treat, i can't in gods name understand how people can be such unlikable greedy cunts.


 
You better tell him its there just incase its his holiday bag. Next time he travels abroad......full cavity search.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

now that is wot im talking about a good deed. fair play if only all mates was like that. cant wait now for my girls to finish as i wont have deal with any dealer again they can all kiss my arse. gunna horde it stash it every where and never part money to one them greedy money pinching fuckers again. ten twenty quid for a joint na can stick it up your arse. couple months or 7wks and counting cant wait. all home grown and stinky and dryed the way i like.
only one worse thing then over priced and that people coating green. they need shooting so they cant breed


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2011)

He knows  And if he didn't it's cheese, he'd work out what that ungodly stench was sooner or later, he also lived with the plants for a good while so he knows exactly what that smell is. Besides, last time his bags came back this way there was a rather substantial brick of Pakistani hash stuffed in there  One of the only times i've ever got propperly stoned, teh type where you and up on your back unable to lift a finger or open an eye but totally awake, yet everything you hear is a distant whisper from the depths and is uncomprehending. It'#s been years and years since i smoked stuff that good, my bubble knocks me for four but is not even in the same league.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> saerimmer you say you just weld spark to plug fuel tank??? good idea that. shame bout dogs tho am a dog owner n love em but least ended your problem. shame u didnt roast th pikeys instead. you get no come backs? risky stuff that pikeys very dodgy people. i used sell mercury to some wen i was a young un n they melted them down for ARROW TIPS OR SOMETHING, crazy nutters get alot off em in my part uk


you will need: hand drill, spray bottle of water, 7ft home made HT lead 

nah you get a hand drill and a spray bottle of water, drill into the fuel tank at the top above the level of the liquid where the vapour is (constantly spraying the drill bit with water so the drill dont get too hot) then superglue a spark plug in there then while thats drying lay under the front of the van and pull an HT lead off the coil pack( you can only do this on vans not cars as cars dont have enough room to get your arm up into the engine bay where the coil pack is) and replace it with the correct end of the 7ft HT lead you made earlier, connect the other end to the spark plug you recently superglued into the fuel tank, walk to other side of pub car park, get yourself a pint in and watch what happens when they come out the pub pissed and turn the key in the ignition (riling up the dogs in the van that they tried setting on you 3 days previously is optional)

EDIT: im a dog lover myself and would never intentionally harm one but these were their fighting dogs they had tried setting on me 3 days earlier that just happened to be in the van at the time so i thought fuck it why not


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

my m8 has promised to make honey oil with all the trim from my next harvest. Every time I ask him what is it like he just laughs and says "all in good time"


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> you will need: hand drill, spray bottle of water, 7ft home made HT lead
> 
> nah you get a hand drill and a spray bottle of water, drill into the fuel tank at the top above the level of the liquid where the vapour is (constantly spraying the drill bit with water so the drill dont get too hot) then superglue a spark plug in there then while thats drying lay under the front of the van and pull an HT lead off the coil pack( you can only do this on vans not cars as cars dont have enough room to get your arm up into the engine bay where the coil pack is) and replace it with the correct end of the 7ft HT lead you made earlier, connect the other end to the spark plug you recently superglued into the fuel tank, walk to other side of pub car park, get yourself a pint in and watch what happens when they come out the pub pissed and turn the key in the ignition (riling up the dogs in the van that they tried setting on you 3 days previously is optional)


 
crazy m8. Fucking gypo's though. My g/f's dad wanted to get rid of his old bath and the council wanted paying for collecting it. I explained if he just left it out the front door some pikey cunt would nab it. True enough, gone overnight.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

had to chop one of my dark stars tonight as it was stroking the ceiling of the tent, flipped it at 18" an 8days later its 6`2", far too stretchy for me, gna give the clones of it away as well, need to cut down the amount of strains im running anyway to make room for the psycho n livers


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

saerimmner i like the guide very informative. u a mechanic or just well travelled?? very handy bit of info. something to teach the kids haha. had the giggles think picturing roast pikey n smoking a cheesy j is a good combo haha


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> crazy m8. Fucking gypo's though. My g/f's dad wanted to get rid of his old bath and the council wanted paying for collecting it. I explained if he just left it out the front door some pikey cunt would nab it. True enough, gone overnight.lol


inbred pieces of shite the lot of em, we have the same thing round here, chucked a washing machine out in the road the other day knowing full well they would have it away, it wasnt even there 15mins


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2011)

I've not got any seedilgns from the DS yet but my TH Heavy Duty fruity i also a stretchy motherfucker! As to their fem beans all iv'e read about is hermierific, seems like it might be a company to avoid.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> saerimmer i like the guide very informative. u a mechanic or just well travelled?? very handy bit of info. something to teach the kids haha. had the giggles think picturing roast pikey n a smoking a cheesy j is a good combo haha


 
lets just say im technically minded and ive worked as a doorman/bouncer for just over 10 years, but to be fair one of the russian lads i know told me how to do it(ex spetsnaz)


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've not got any seedilgns from the DS yet but my TH Heavy Duty fruity i also a stretchy motherfucker! As to their fem beans all iv'e read about is hermierific, seems like it might be a company to avoid.


 
yeah i think you might be right, the HDF has levelled off at 4ft(flipped at 14") the 2x DS thoug, 1 got chopped tonight at 6`2" and the other is currently 5ft so that could be going soon as well, all the 6 other srains though were flipped at between 12-15" and they have all stopped at about 3-3.5ft


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, the stretch on this seedling (it germed next to a mr nice seed so identical conditions, mr nice is half the height twice the leaves, not looking too great for TH seeds. Mr nice is looking fantastic though, dreamtime is defo value for money, 18 seeds for £30 odd 

I try to be generous inm all aspects of life, unless i'm running outta weed then all bets are off, and well, i'm not all peachy, arrived at the folks house half an hour later and there was no weed for my brother, oh no, not for him, i did however give him a 24" tft i figured he could make use of. Weed just needs to be given away though, i can't stand the thought of me getting off my tits for free while they are spending near 310 per joint, well it costs me £10 a joint, so if it's not costing them the same they ent fecking doing it propperly! Would you believe that sometimes if i want to smoke with someone i have to give them a nug and let them roll their own, i have had pot heads literally running indoors at the sight of me sparking up 

and i like the sound of that lil car bomb, very simple and easy to implement. I've not looked into the science between the fumes combustion points etc, but i'm sure it would be equally easy to rig the ignition device into any part of the cars wiring, not just the coil packs (on my car they are actually incredibly accessible, that's probably because it's engine packs less power than putting a bunch of cheerios in a steam engines fire  teeeeeny tiny) all it takes is common sense and a bit of logical thinking to rig up an explosive device


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2011)

well next time i hear 250 an oz u no i will b hoping they drive a van ha ha ha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

250 an oz. They will b driving a fucking Merc


----------



## ghb (May 16, 2011)

the cheapest weed i have bought this year was £220 an oz. i can't get over everybody on here slagging that lad who said £250 an oz and 1.5g for £20. you are all spoilt rotten


----------



## sambo020482 (May 16, 2011)

speaking of car bombs, see a wicked film the other night ''how to kill an irishman'' highly recommend it.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, the stretch on this seedling (it germed next to a mr nice seed so identical conditions, mr nice is half the height twice the leaves, not looking too great for TH seeds. Mr nice is looking fantastic though, dreamtime is defo value for money, 18 seeds for £30 odd
> 
> I try to be generous inm all aspects of life, unless i'm running outta weed then all bets are off, and well, i'm not all peachy, arrived at the folks house half an hour later and there was no weed for my brother, oh no, not for him, i did however give him a 24" tft i figured he could make use of. Weed just needs to be given away though, i can't stand the thought of me getting off my tits for free while they are spending near 310 per joint, well it costs me £10 a joint, so if it's not costing them the same they ent fecking doing it propperly! Would you believe that sometimes if i want to smoke with someone i have to give them a nug and let them roll their own, i have had pot heads literally running indoors at the sight of me sparking up
> 
> and i like the sound of that lil car bomb, very simple and easy to implement. I've not looked into the science between the fumes combustion points etc, but i'm sure it would be equally easy to rig the ignition device into any part of the cars wiring, not just the coil packs (on my car they are actually incredibly accessible, that's probably because it's engine packs less power than putting a bunch of cheerios in a steam engines fire  teeeeeny tiny) all it takes is common sense and a bit of logical thinking to rig up an explosive device


DetCord and a battery pack is even more effective  DetCord is a lot harder to get hold of these days tho

EDIT: only chose the coil pack/HT lead method as they are so easy to get to on transits when its sitting in a pub car park, ya dont wanna hang round too long in case your spotted


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2011)

Saw the trailer, i think, and it was good.

And we ent spoilt, you've just been ripped the fuck off  most i've ever paid is 180 and that was just once, i pay 160 if i buy one. 

You know what the kicker is, i don't even want to shift stuff to friends for mates rates like 100, because i know thye'll just be greedy fuckers and try and sell it on for a profit instead of being thankful for the gift he got. I just don't dig that kind of thing, if you have intentions, make em clear and it's a whole other thing, but using someones generosity, bah 

I watch mythbusters fr my explosive fixes!  wake up a couple of hours before i need to leave for work and lie in bed with half a joint some croissants orange juice and an episode or two of mytbusters  mmm, pastries  MMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! I just became my own victim. Pastries


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> the cheapest weed i have bought this year was £220 an oz. i can't get over everybody on here slagging that lad who said £250 an oz and 1.5g for £20. you are all spoilt rotten


Ill sell u 10 for 2k m8 if u want


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

ghb said:


> the cheapest weed i have bought this year was £220 an oz. i can't get over everybody on here slagging that lad who said £250 an oz and 1.5g for £20. you are all spoilt rotten


to right bro  1.5 is standard round here for high grade, i've been done 1.3 before, hense i didnt return business to the little shit, saying that, that was pretty much the deal that started me up  lol


----------



## ghb (May 16, 2011)

i'm alright cheers, i should be sorted with a steady supply from now on. i'll be charging £240 an oz


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

criminal id say 25 per 8th is fair in todays climate , it all depends who u know the old skool sellers are still out there.

anyone had nay harvest in the past couple of weeks ive been gone ?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 16, 2011)

I sold all my oz for 160 and sold some popcorn for 100, I know the guy ended up selling it for around 220 but it doesn't bother me to be honest, I got my weed, I got money, he got his, everyones a winner .... apart from the nob head who bought that popcorn LOL.


----------



## Ontheball (May 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I sold all my oz for 160 and sold some popcorn for 100, I know the guy ended up selling it for around 220 but it doesn't bother me to be honest, I got my weed, I got money, he got his, everyones a winner .... apart from the nob head who bought that popcorn LOL.


sounds like ur on the same wave length dude. Anyone recommend some fast strains seed to harvest ?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

them prices 250oz, 1.5 a scores are pretty standard prices in ALOT of the uk, i no they are charging that in east london,parts of essex,buckinghamshire and parts of norfolk for a fact. also i think the reason people got abit arsey is how it was said breadbins ja no what i mean blud, rep rep reppping the uk lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

mornin sambo lad! wakeybakey :: 

truth is there is no longer a standard price for dope, you'll pay it or you wont. and high grade will always sell. i doubt theres a single person subbed to this thread who hasn't got people who take their stuff and always ask is there any more.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> them prices 250oz, 1.5 a scores are pretty standard prices in ALOT of the uk, i no they are charging that in east london,parts of essex,buckinghamshire and parts of norfolk for a fact. also i think the reason people got abit arsey is how it was said breadbins ja no what i mean blud, rep rep reppping the uk lmfao


lmao, you just made me spill my pissin cereal sambo!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin sambo lad! wakeybakey ::
> 
> truth is there is no longer a standard price for dope, you'll pay it or you wont. and high grade will always sell. i doubt theres a single person subbed to this thread who hasn't got people who take their stuff and always ask is there any more.


morning Don yeah spose ya right m8 aint a standard price but plenty out there that WILL pay them prices all day and come back for more with a smile end of day even i would rather pay 20 for 1.5 of good smoke than spray,soap,chinky etc

but thats enough price talk it defo dus come round at least once a month this convo lol and im the fucking worst im charging them silly prices so carnt say nowt.

loving the smokes don, have been mongoed for days now m8 well since its been dry lol got bout half oz and all the trim to make some ghee-butter with sometime this week that should be fun lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2011)

wot a fuck about. down to 3 plants now. one died last night. got to hot in tent my thermo heater wasnt set right. woke up to 3 stunning plants and one wilted like fuck. gutted was the biggest and most budded one. wot i dont get is its th one which was other end off tent to heater. fuming now.. my fault for gettting so stoned yesterday. wot a twat. hoping some revive can bring it back to life. not holding my breath tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

man its somethin else the livers eh, stinks like no other dope, the psycho is a beauty too tho. i couldn't choose a winner for strength or flavour. you tried a mix up of the 2 in a jakey yet??? 

im ordering my new bits n pieces for making honey oil. i had a honey b tube but gave it away thing was tiny. im getting a big glass tube! and a new attachment for the bongo! ive got 2 big livers and psycho to come down in a few weeks the popcorn is getting oiled the trim im making a big hash run. been saving my trim up for a few crops, nowt but sugar leaf in the top draw of my freezer! 

ghee butter is going to knock you big time lad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Mornin lads no work for me with my fucked pinky so wakeybakey time as don just said!!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

damn right pukka, get your bake on. what you toking on?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

The g13 mate......the shit just gets better and better in the jars, think ive only got about a Q left  .............. so back to buyin it soon, only bought 3 deals since i cropped, when some nice shit was about.................still got all tho trim the gunna make some butter just need a bigger sieve and stuff!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

ive had BLZ bud which has a bit of g13 in it, its some fierce weed. aye butters a treat eh i've been known to have a steak fried up in it before.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Steak&Bake......i like it mate!!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wot a fuck about. down to 3 plants now. one died last night. got to hot in tent my thermo heater wasnt set right. woke up to 3 stunning plants and one wilted like fuck. gutted was the biggest and most budded one. wot i dont get is its th one which was other end off tent to heater. fuming now.. my fault for gettting so stoned yesterday. wot a twat. hoping some revive can bring it back to life. not holding my breath tho


Should be ok m8. Im sure it will make a recovery. Ive put this current grow through hell and back and they still look good.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

hahah for sure man, saturday breakfast of kings, a cold can of stella and a steakybake. fuck it saturdays ages off im having it tonight.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2011)

haha that revive stuff is pure gold. 2 hours later plant is alive again. just looking like bin in cage with anderson silva for a round. still tho massive difference in few hours. am a happy plum now. am going on a job hunt. happy smoking fellas. and i still think shame on yous for anyting over a ten a g. i wont sell myself more then that. all i can say is i would stiop smoking at 20 for 1.5 g and sure plenty others will do. i mean if you smoke an oz a week that is more then u earn in a week. i wood just go to th dam smuggle some back with me and do for same price as getting here off a local grower. plus th whores there so allways got something to do haha... peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wot a fuck about. down to 3 plants now. one died last night. got to hot in tent my thermo heater wasnt set right. woke up to 3 stunning plants and one wilted like fuck. gutted was the biggest and most budded one. wot i dont get is its th one which was other end off tent to heater. fuming now.. my fault for gettting so stoned yesterday. wot a twat. hoping some revive can bring it back to life. not holding my breath tho


i've just drought-ed one of mine too man, they'll bounce back, might be a little less yield but somethings better than nowt eh.

from this







to this in a week







caught it just in time...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Get it down ya mate sound mint!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2011)

yum yum. that looks good for a week after that man.how tall did u grow them? wot u use to sort it out?? cheers chaps but think th revive is worth its weight in gold. twice now it has brought em back from th brink off death. 
billy did you say yesterday you was making honey oil?? wot is that ?
right gotta walk dog now before i go job hunting. feel rough this morning. to much baileys n reefa last night. mayb a fry up needed


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

i can barely handle the cannabutter taste in cake after a few slices fuck cooking a steak in the stuff ur mental Don lol you northaners are real men hay lol

just ada packed livers joint joint its defo some top smoke m8 i really like it, really impressed with both considering they came down at 56days havent had a mix up joint yet been savouring each flavour on its own so far.


----------



## exodus mission (May 17, 2011)

Hey don longtime matey just to let you know the site is up and live now check it out geez www.seaofseeds.com let me know what think


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Hey don longtime matey just to let you know the site is up and live now check it out geez www.seaofseeds.com let me know what think


looks cool mate.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Yeah it does just checked it out, love that video!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yum yum. that looks good for a week after that man.how tall did u grow them? wot u use to sort it out?? cheers chaps but think th revive is worth its weight in gold. twice now it has brought em back from th brink off death.
> billy did you say yesterday you was making honey oil?? wot is that ?
> right gotta walk dog now before i go job hunting. feel rough this morning. to much baileys n reefa last night. mayb a fry up needed


u make it with butane. Google it m8. Im a little scared tho. lol Even big Don cany handel it.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yum yum. that looks good for a week after that man.how tall did u grow them? wot u use to sort it out?? cheers chaps but think th revive is worth its weight in gold. twice now it has brought em back from th brink off death.
> billy did you say yesterday you was making honey oil?? wot is that ?
> right gotta walk dog now before i go job hunting. feel rough this morning. to much baileys n reefa last night. mayb a fry up needed


 they were about 2.5 ft when i flipped maybe a little taller i've since scrogged a couple. didnt do anything other than water it man, it got dried out cos there was a blockage in the feed line  not heard of revive but it sounds like it does the trick.


sambo020482 said:


> i can barely handle the cannabutter taste in cake after a few slices fuck cooking a steak in the stuff ur mental Don lol you northaners are real men hay lol
> just ada packed livers joint joint its defo some top smoke m8 i really like it, really impressed with both considering they came down at 56days havent had a mix up joint yet been savouring each flavour on its own so far.


i made the batch of butter with just livers mate its sweet as you like just a little bit in thed pan and then a bit more once you rest the steak, lush mate. aye the livers can come down at 7.5 no prob, ive seen it up to 11 and it looked fuckin insane, purple in places but it would make donkeys blush man. 


exodus mission said:


> Hey don longtime matey just to let you know the site is up and live now check it out geez www.seaofseeds.com let me know what think


what up EM, site looks swish man, the vid of franco is funny, i watched the sneak peak vid of the new strains coming out, every new strain had a nice pic to show you but none for the exo? no test grow pics even the pic you have on your site is a blurry dark shot. imo ill wait n see them grown out. oh hang on on westy did that and they didn't look like exo for toffee. not wanting to hate on your site it looks nice. but the claim of franco's that its the official exodus cheese is bollocks. 

oh and when you select something thats out of stock a message would be nice instead of the page just refreshing and nothing appearing in the basket  otherwise good job man, all the best for it!


supersillybilly said:


> u make it with butane. Google it m8. Im a little scared tho. lol Even big Don cany handel it.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

actually it seems the single seed ordering system doesn't work fully man.

EDIT: haha my bad, i guess you only do 10 packs...


----------



## exodus mission (May 17, 2011)

lol u nutter Don singles will be sorted out soon about the video true on the exo but im guessing you wont ever get a true clone in seed form also the doctor is not on the market and wont be for a while.

Thanks all for the feedback 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

yeah man, i wonder why peeps keep trying. imo ive had blue cheese that spanks cheese from the usual suspects, id rather smoke a good cross than an inferior pure but thats just me. 

the doctor? lost me there man


----------



## mantiszn (May 17, 2011)

put a donk on it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2011)

out of interest do they come in the original breeders packs? just cant find anything bout it on the site


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

One of my plants is very deep green in leaf today and they almost looky waxy/shiney does that mean anything ?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> One of my plants is very deep green in leaf today and they almost looky waxy/shiney does that mean anything ?


Its a changing, what strain is it?


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

couldnt tell you dude its a bag seed , i thought maybe todo with watering *shrug*


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

i have just transfered from 3 shit cfls to a hps recently. if thats anything todo with it.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

so whos having trouble with mobiles today?


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

all fine on my network


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> all fine on my network


strange i dont know anyone who can send txts or ring mobile to mobile at moment, been like it all day............


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

um, lol unlucky i guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

dealers and their excuses these days


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dealers and their excuses these days


i never use them mate............and never would


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i have just transfered from 3 shit cfls to a hps recently. if thats anything todo with it.


Dunno m8. Just genetics prob


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

Del geez a phone m8, got this 10k cheque here for u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

hahah only jokin man the net should have a sarcasm font. i dont either


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dunno m8. Just genetics prob


fairenough she still looks good  just put what im hoping to be my mother in the cab fingers crossed its fem.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dunno m8. Just genetics prob


or the grower


----------



## Ontheball (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> or the grower


.......... 1st grow m8 should know that by now.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> .......... 1st grow m8 should know that by now.


soz didnt mean it.....and nah 2 second memory


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> One of my plants is very deep green in leaf today and they almost looky waxy/shiney does that mean anything ?


picture of health mate  well thats what i think when they still have there shiny coat, underwater it once or twice and it will start to fade lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> strange i dont know anyone who can send txts or ring mobile to mobile at moment, been like it all day............


apparently a lot of mobile masts were shut down due to the queens visit to ireland today, also in the south of the country apparently someone ripped down a few mobile masts


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> apparently a lot of mobile masts were shut down due to the queens visit to ireland today, also in the south of the country apparently someone ripped down a few mobile masts


fuckin silly bitch, whats the fuckin queen doin up phone masts...........off with her head......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuckin silly bitch, whats the fuckin queen doin up phone masts...........off with her head......


well its either that or on the ground with philip being embarrassed, which would you prefer lol


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

phils my man, love going for a chinese with him........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> phils my man, love going for a chinese with him........


can just imagine it now" you that man, go get me some bloody poppadoms or its off to the colonies for you, slitty eyed little bugger"


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2011)

She's probs fed up of life by now, suicide tourism, blame it on the Irish and let the princes charge in to reclaim the land! It could happen. I should be paid for this level of insight, senior government analyst or some such!











Must be closing in on £1000 of bud there "street value", and it's all mine and cost me near nowt, mwahahahahaha


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

been busy tt................keep you going for the weekend.


----------



## hansoff (May 17, 2011)

i Have a bit of worry i ave 2 plant wit 15 leaf point on theM i tHat a problem? im worrye about tHeM truning on me . any tHouhts on it


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2011)

YoU WHat, yOU WhaT?


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2011)

It means nothing hansoff, don't worry aboot it, plants will grow all sorts of leaves. If that's what you mean. I'm still trying to work out what in hell the random capital letters are for.

That plant was one of the only plants i've ever grown that i have trimmed completely, normally i throw half in the hash bucket. That was all from a single weeks veg under a 125w enviro, need to put half an ounce or so aside for glastonbury but other than that just has to last me about 5 weeks  might just pull that off.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm still trying to work out what in hell the random capital letters are for.


just the same as the "poets" in hallucinatory substances section. They're all just fried I swear. Looks like a nice little stash you got there ttt. Heh, If i dont see you at glastonbury, ill keep my nose out for a strong cheesey smell  

Gotta head out for a bit now, will post some pics when I get back. Got a bit of a dialemma for you lads.


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2011)

I think a 12 bore and deer slug is probably the best solution WG. Ya wont be see me there but if you smell that cheesey stink then follow it, the guy that'll be toking it is about as sound a person as they come and is well worth anyones time meeting


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

Just watered the girls and the smell is really starting to.....well stink.lol This sat will be the end of week 3 since i flipped again to 12/12. Ill get some pics up 2morrow


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2011)

easy alll, plant standing tall again. bottom branches slowly pointing up again just lower leafs look shagged out. still better then dead. everyone ok then? fingers crossed may have old job back next week. hope so as hate being out work is enough send you backwards


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just watered the girls and the smell is really starting to.....well stink.lol This sat will be the end of week 3 since i flipped again to 12/12. Ill get some pics up 2morrow


big stinky girly bushes.............


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

I gave them a full dose of bloom, boost, overdrive and a little grow. Yellow leaf tips tomorrow. Only kidding should b fine.....I think


----------



## WOWgrow (May 17, 2011)

I'll keep my nostrils open for a friendly, cheesy smelling fella!

got a quick update on my garden. easyryder back left, 39 days old, OG18 front left (25 days I think??) lowryder 2 (lol) front right 39 days old and trainwreck seedling sprouted 2 days old. 

my dilemma comes with that easyryder, it showed sex 11 days ago and has still not started flowering, I don't want to flip to 12.12 because I planned to veg the OG and trainwreck for a while. If worst comes to worse, I'll have to veg them until the LR2 finishes, then flip because I'm gonna run out of room haha. 






easyryder looks a bit radged at the minute cause I've tucked the monster fan leaves under to let the other brances up. 











and this is what £25 gets you in my area. 3.2g "northern lights" not sure if it is or not but smells really skunky. Tastes pretty nice, don't think it's been cured for long though. put me out last night which is what id hope from a heavy indica. 






lookin forward to seeing the plants billy


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2011)

if you leave light on for extra few hours then u ment to, on flower stage will it mess them up or will once b ok?? guess i could just now leave light off for twelve and it wont notice?? or leave same timetable and let it miss couple hours sleep. that ent a bad deal there for 25 looks a good henry anyways


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> if you leave light on for extra few hours then u ment to, on flower stage will it mess them up or will once b ok?? guess i could just now leave light off for twelve and it wont notice?? or leave same timetable and let it miss couple hours sleep. that ent a bad deal there for 25 looks a good henry anyways


no worry mate


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 17, 2011)

Hay guys, what is a good soil you can get in hydro shops in uk??


----------



## exodus mission (May 17, 2011)

You have an option to have them in or out of the packs in check out


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

View attachment 1606194View attachment 1606193View attachment 1606192View attachment 1606191View attachment 1606190


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

filled the space quickly again eh billy. lookin good man


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Yeah Im pleased m8. Pic 2 is from last week. Don't know what I done. I gave them a proper feed last night, just hope I don't burn them. Going to have to tie a few down coz my lights can't go any higher. All the plants must be about 4 - 4.5 feet. I kinda lollypopped them so there are only gonae be colas, not really any popcorn shit. The way the buds are forming I think I have quite a few sativa phenos but we will just wait and see. Sambo I told you wrong info. The mother is ICE and the father is JOCK HORROR. Don the TROPICAL smell is great and I know they will be coated in crystals coz even when I touch them now I get all itchy skin


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Frenchy1000 said:


> Hay guys, what is a good soil you can get in hydro shops in uk??


Howdy frenchy. I've not picked up soils from hydro stores before although i recall seeing a bio-bizz bag, depending on the store they might carry fox farm. You might want to conseider looking at growing in coco, tis a really great medium and i much preferred using it to soil mixes, and many other appear to be the same. When i was using soil i used John innes no.2 5mm builders sand and perlite in a 3:2:1 ratio and it seemed to work really well.

Watched tron last night despite too many bad things said, and it turned out to be a pretty darn good film if slightly on the long side, got through 10 joints between us before the credits rolled


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2011)

im currently using the westland with added john innes (feed for 4months) from wilkos £3 for 40L but QD are doing a deal on 6x40L decent soil with john innes for £10 atm


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy frenchy. I've not picked up soils from hydro stores before although i recall seeing a bio-bizz bag, depending on the store they might carry fox farm. You might want to conseider looking at growing in coco, tis a really great medium and i much preferred using it to soil mixes, and many other appear to be the same. When i was using soil i used John innes no.2 5mm builders sand and perlite in a 3:2:1 ratio and it seemed to work really well.


kol. its my day off so im heading down the hydro shop this afternoon. will ask then


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Day off here as well, but got woken up by someone ringing the buzzer 4 times, figured that would only mean a friend out at the door but i figured fuck em i'm far too comfortable. 
I also had a suspicion as to their identity and their intentions


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Has anybody noticed there is alot more people on this site trying to sell shit. Ive not been here too long but over the last 2 weeks something seems a bit odd. Ive had PM's from randoms asking for clones and people offering me new lighting systems


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

In the past there has always been the odd pesron here and there trying to plug a product or a brand or a website, most are shot down for being idiots, but yes, i've noticed of late a rise in people trying to buy/sell and also a large rise in spam accounts. I got a PM from that random dude in this thread asking for bud around london area. Didn't even bother replying. Now we've moderators who've just been essentially rented in, 14 posts to their name etc. I'm gonna ignroe the fuck outta those two


----------



## Ontheball (May 18, 2011)

waaaaaa haaay day off for me too ! shame ive only just woken up tho and the fucking mrs is here sigh. cant wait to finish my crop and give her the boot !


----------



## Ontheball (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;v2xThOiuMaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2xThOiuMaU[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (May 18, 2011)

lol only in america

http://www.ktla.com/videobeta/?watch...f-28da26a59141

cops bust a commercial grow and give a guided tour on tv lmfao , reporter seems impressed !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I'll keep my nostrils open for a friendly, cheesy smelling fella!
> 
> got a quick update on my garden. easyryder back left, 39 days old, OG18 front left (25 days I think??) lowryder 2 (lol) front right 39 days old and trainwreck seedling sprouted 2 days old.
> 
> ...


Comin on nicely mate look real healthy too!!!........................What you namin the cute lowryder 2?? lol



supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1606194View attachment 1606193View attachment 1606192View attachment 1606191View attachment 1606190


Jesus!!..............Dont fall in there billy boy, you might get lost for weeks mate!!!!!..............just make sure you've got ciggies and papers on ya at all times just in case you slip!!!  lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Del said I might find an unknow tribe in there. lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Just links to some bullshit about homeless teens in america  fucking dopers. 

I like that song by devlin, the whole album isn't half bad although he does seem to have some rather retarded lyrics at times.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I'll keep my nostrils open for a friendly, cheesy smelling fella!
> 
> got a quick update on my garden. easyryder back left, 39 days old, OG18 front left (25 days I think??) lowryder 2 (lol) front right 39 days old and trainwreck seedling sprouted 2 days old.
> 
> ...





supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1606194View attachment 1606193View attachment 1606192View attachment 1606191View attachment 1606190





tip top toker said:


> She's probs fed up of life by now, suicide tourism, blame it on the Irish and let the princes charge in to reclaim the land! It could happen. I should be paid for this level of insight, senior government analyst or some such!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like i didnt read back for enough nearly missed this post lol!...................nice garden ttt plants are lookin good mate likin the mini scrog too...........witch bud you got in the jars mate??


----------



## Ontheball (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just links to some bullshit about homeless teens in america  fucking dopers.
> 
> I like that song by devlin, the whole album isn't half bad although he does seem to have some rather retarded lyrics at times.


ah kk ill try get the link again.


----------



## Ontheball (May 18, 2011)

try this

http://www.ktla.com/videobeta/?watchId=41390e8d-3729-4f9e-ac7f-28da26a59141


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Haha, looks like a nice little setup there, a bit rag n tag but a nice size 

Cheers pukka, tish just more exodus cheese, all i've really grown for the past 18 months, i've had one or two other strains in but toooo much cheese, bored as fuck with it. That mini scrog should finnish off significantly larger than the cheese on the left, that was also a 1 week veg clone.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Comin on nicely mate look real healthy too!!!........................What you namin the cute lowryder 2?? lol


Cheers man, I'm pretty pleased with the two on the left but that lowryder is a joke lol. I'm gonna call it "the chode" because I think it'll be fatter than it is tall when all is said and done lol, shes still got about 20-30 days left! 

That grow op was nice man, the big bud in the flower room they kept zooming in on looked good to go, maybe they knew the pigs were coming and decided to abandon ship before, seeing as nobody arrived when the alarms were triggered either. Be interesting to think how much they made out of that factory before now, those mothers look like they've been going a while. 

Got a new job today, gonna be shitty, shitty drone work but it's decent money for over the summer. Just about to skin up my first for the day, hope you all follow suit


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 18, 2011)

Got some bio-bizz soil and 5 x 6.5tr pots for about a tenner, that should be good for my next grow  just need to get sone nutes now next month on payday


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

light mix or all mix?



Frenchy1000 said:


> Got some bio-bizz soil and 5 x 6.5tr pots for about a tenner, that should be good for my next grow  just need to get sone nutes now next month on payday


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 18, 2011)

Lol wil check when i get home. In the pub lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Frenchy1000 said:


> Lol wil check when i get home. In the pub lol


U could have bought nutes with that pub money. lol


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 18, 2011)

I got all mix. All they had in 20tr bags (had to walk in to town so could only get small bag.) is that stuff ok?


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

it can be a bit hot for seedlings (esp auto's), but they usually push through without too much hassle. i been using the light mix which has been great.. but probably gonna give the coco a try at some point though as everyone seems to be raving about it 



Frenchy1000 said:


> I got all mix. All they had in 20tr bags (had to walk in to town so could only get small bag.) is that stuff ok?


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 18, 2011)

Is it pre mixed of should i get some pearlite aswell?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Wow. Just tried some trainwreck. 10 bucks a g. Really strong. Too strong for me. I just know my eyes are not going to open easy 2morrow. Mmmmmm.....food


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Man up! Don't make me break forum guidelines! I like to drink a few pints of water before bed, then i won't have a choice about getting outta the bed in the morning, i'm either waking up or i'm pissing the sheets


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Excellent. U made me laugh there. Im a total lightweigt m8. Do u get infractions for laughing.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Im still giggling


----------



## WOWgrow (May 18, 2011)

bakkeeeddddd as foo!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Haha. I'm rather a heavy weight yet my body does not tolerate smoke  I've probably been sick because of soking more than i have because of alcohol  but i smoke as much as i can none the less! Been idly dropping in the concept of volcano vaporizers to my mother in idle conversation  nothing a caring mother would do to stop her son smoking tobacco  Just gotta plant that seed of possibility 

edit: I just reported my post for having 5 smilies and only 3 lines of text, it just seemed criminal.


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

caN ANY HELP ME MY FIRST GROW USEING NFT TRAYS 600HUNDRED WATTS LIGHT MY PLANT HAVE BEEN STRUGLING FROM the start with yellowing of leave hapening now n again getting worse also 1 of plants wouldnt grow now itsa doing better than other i tried flussing again 3 days ago till 2 day went up 2 add nutrents n the leave had goten worse yellow qiute A FEW n some of them have really dark brown spots on them can some 1 solve this problem for me this is my first post in this forum surely theres some with some experiance that can save my babys lol i dont no if this is part of problem i have my pump on half hour then 45 mins on is this the write setting im getting told that many things off diferent people n think that has made the problems worse plz help n quick


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

daddyganga said:


> caN ANY HELP ME MY FIRST GROW USEING NFT TRAYS 600HUNDRED WATTS LIGHT MY PLANT HAVE BEEN STRUGLING FROM the start with yellowing of leave hapening now n again getting worse also 1 of plants wouldnt grow now itsa doing better than other i tried flussing again 3 days ago till 2 day went up 2 add nutrents n the leave had goten worse yellow qiute A FEW n some of them have really dark brown spots on them can some 1 solve this problem for me this is my first post in this forum surely theres some with some experiance that can save my babys lol i dont no if this is part of problem i have my pump on half hour then 45 mins on is this the write setting im getting told that many things off diferent people n think that has made the problems worse plz help n quick


Hiya mate, i ran NFT for years, how old are your girls, whats ya PH/EC any chance of a few pics? NFT pumps run 24hrs only ever go timmed intervals when plants are very young


----------



## Airwave (May 18, 2011)

daddyganga said:


> caN ANY HELP ME MY FIRST GROW USEING NFT TRAYS 600HUNDRED WATTS LIGHT MY PLANT HAVE BEEN STRUGLING FROM the start with yellowing of leave hapening now n again getting worse also 1 of plants wouldnt grow now itsa doing better than other i tried flussing again 3 days ago till 2 day went up 2 add nutrents n the leave had goten worse yellow qiute A FEW n some of them have really dark brown spots on them can some 1 solve this problem for me this is my first post in this forum surely theres some with some experiance that can save my babys lol i dont no if this is part of problem i have my pump on half hour then 45 mins on is this the write setting im getting told that many things off diferent people n think that has made the problems worse plz help n quick


Inventing the ability to text has to be one of the biggest mistakes of all time.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 18, 2011)

daddyganga said:


> caN ANY HELP ME MY FIRST GROW USEING NFT TRAYS 600HUNDRED WATTS LIGHT MY PLANT HAVE BEEN STRUGLING FROM the start with yellowing of leave hapening now n again getting worse also 1 of plants wouldnt grow now itsa doing better than other i tried flussing again 3 days ago till 2 day went up 2 add nutrents n the leave had goten worse yellow qiute A FEW n some of them have really dark brown spots on them can some 1 solve this problem for me this is my first post in this forum surely theres some with some experiance that can save my babys lol i dont no if this is part of problem i have my pump on half hour then 45 mins on is this the write setting im getting told that many things off diferent people n think that has made the problems worse plz help n quick


i dont no much bout hydro and your prob a bot but hayho im drunk lol yellowing could be some nitrogen def, brown spots could be another def but more likely some kinda burn 1st timer sould av started in soil and if you post pic lots more people will help ya


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

my PH IS 5.8 N MY EC IS 1.2 MY LITTLE BABYS R 3 WEEKS OLD HOW DO I POST PICS USEING MY WEB CAM I HAVE A COPLE OF LEAVE HERE THAT I TOOK OFF 2 SHOW A FRIEND 2 MOZ WILL THAT BE ANY GOOD TILL I GET A CAMRA 2 MOZ THEN CAN TAKE PIC OF ROOM FOR U


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

my brother set it up then we fell out lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

clones 3 weeks old bro from rooted? i'd have them ec 1.6 and ph should be 5.5 in hydro i belive bro, good luck 

the yellowing like sambo said nitrogen but could be over watering. i think the pump comes on 15 mins every hour on NFT but check it out on here


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

write i got a half decent picture on desk top of an affected leave can any 1 run me through how 2 post it on here


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

daddyganga said:


> write i got a half decent picture on desk top of an affected leave can any 1 run me through how 2 post it on here


click reply with quote. then go advanced. down a bit of the page theres manage attachments, its in there.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

3 weeks old, are they in rockwool cubes on the table or another medium. I never put plants on a NFT table until the roots are packed outta the cubes. PH is good ec seems high but i use ro water so without knowing your background ec i couldnt say. Most common is over fert, cant see you having a deficiencies as ph is good so if your base nutes are good i would lower the ec a bit until you can post a few pics.


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 3 weeks old, are they in rockwool cubes on the table or another medium. I never put plants on a NFT table until the roots are packed outta the cubes. PH is good ec seems high but i use ro water so without knowing your background ec i couldnt say. Most common is over fert, cant see you having a deficiencies as ph is good so if your base nutes are good i would lower the ec a bit until you can post a few pics.


looks like some conflicting advice, get ur picture up and we can give a better diagnosis


----------



## masterDB (May 18, 2011)

Im looking to strart a grow with the green house seeds lemon skunk. Ive got two cupboards which will fit around 3-5 plants each. Im looking to use to bio bizz soil, and the bio bizz set of nutreints (root juice, bio grow, bio bloom and top max). im looking to grow them under a 250watt sunmaster or HPS (one in each cupborad). I have really got any proper ventilation system, however i have a air circulating fan and a few other small fans which i can put inside. Im looking to yield around 10 oz. i was just looking for a second opinon on the grow? any feedback would be much appreciated


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

hope it works


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

masterDB said:


> Im looking to strart a grow with the green house seeds lemon skunk. Ive got two cupboards which will fit around 3-5 plants each. Im looking to use to bio bizz soil, and the bio bizz set of nutreints (root juice, bio grow, bio bloom and top max). im looking to grow them under a 250watt sunmaster or HPS (one in each cupborad). I have really got any proper ventilation system, however i have a air circulating fan and a few other small fans which i can put inside. Im looking to yield around 10 oz. i was just looking for a second opinon on the grow? any feedback would be much appreciated


I would run passive intakes and get yourself a small fan for extraction something like a tt fan, cheap and cheerful and works well in a cab. Not a soil guy so cant help you there but heard its good stuff and GH seeds.......well i dont grow them anymore lol.


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

how do i get the url fvor the pic mate i dont seem 2 be able 2 find it ive tried copy n paste the pic but not worked


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

daddyganga said:


> how do i get the url fvor the pic mate i dont seem 2 be able 2 find it ive tried copy n paste the pic but not worked


I use the advanced tab mate them insert image icon.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

lift up the correx cover mate and take pic of roots on capilary matting as well if ya can.


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> lift up the correx cover mate and take pic of roots on capilary matting as well if ya can.


 was this ment for me mate if it is ill half 2 do it 2 moz as not near the room at min


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I use the advanced tab mate them insert image icon.


whats advanced tab mate could u explane in more detail as no dowt ill be needing some pics for u guys 2 diagnose the problem n what do u think i should run pump at


----------



## sambo020482 (May 18, 2011)

bout to spark a pure pyschosis and livers mix its my 1st mix been savouring the flavours on there own so far and it not totally pure prob a 1/4 fag in there i like to put a lil in being a smoker and i find it makes it burn better.

im fucked was gonna ramble on carnt be arsed lol


----------



## masterDB (May 18, 2011)

ill look into doing something like that, nice one mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

daddyganga said:


> whats advanced tab mate could u explane in more detail as no dowt ill be needing some pics for u guys 2 diagnose the problem n what do u think i should run pump at


Yes mate that other post was ment for you lol. Pumps run all the time in NFT, thats how its designed to run and what you want to be doing. Only time i ever run timed intervals is if the plants roots arent developed enough for the constant flow of the nutes if this is the case they will drowned (go limp) so you go for timed intervals on the pumps until the roots are good enough to handle a constant flow, a pic shot and ill be able to tell ya. The advanced tab is at the bottom when you reply to a post, click go advanced and look for the insert image icon.


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bout to spark a pure pyschosis and livers mix its my 1st mix been savouring the flavours on there own so far and it not totally pure prob a 1/4 fag in there i like to put a lil in being a smoker and i find it makes it burn better.
> 
> im fucked was gonna ramble on carnt be arsed lol


man up and finish it then and come back if ur still awake  i done a lemon pure the other day and it knocked me for 6 lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bout to spark a pure pyschosis and livers mix its my 1st mix been savouring the flavours on there own so far and it not totally pure prob a 1/4 fag in there i like to put a lil in being a smoker and i find it makes it burn better.
> 
> im fucked was gonna ramble on carnt be arsed lol


Gonna put you out for the count sambo lol. I chopped today gonna ave my jars full again at weekend, its been a while.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 18, 2011)

why do the pures make u cough so much towards the end? fucking flavour aint the word boys seriously but imho at 56days its not strong enough dont get me worng still some of the best no actually the best ive grown flavour wise but could kill the cunting council and there checks wish id let em go 9wks at least, nevermind got the last of the checks out the way 2mora cunt 8-12 narrow it down then and ya no they wont show til 5 to 12! 

tired as fuck ok stoned/tired but been up smoking since 5am so understandable lolol but dont need to be dealing with that shit in the morning whilst theres 12 vegging plants behind the door lol still all fun n games.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

Aint smoked pure for ages, does me in lol, actually thinking about getting one of thos volcano things. Bitch you had to choppem early sambo mate cause of the checks, how many you gotta ave is it every year or something.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Aint smoked pure for ages, does me in lol, actually thinking about getting one of thos volcano things. Bitch you had to choppem early sambo mate cause of the checks, how many you gotta ave is it every year or something.


well ya gonna get the gas check at least once a year i think m8 but cause im a new tenant theres been a few extras this latest is fitting a t.v socket for the communal digital cause of the switch over lol also finking bout a volcano just for me health but dont wana do that kinda money and be disapointed cause i do like to get pretty stoned and dunno if the vaporizers gonna do that.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well ya gonna get the gas check at least once a year i think m8 but cause im a new tenant theres been a few extras this latest is fitting a t.v socket for the communal digital cause of the switch over lol also finking bout a volcano just for me health but dont wana do that kinda money and be disapointed cause i do like to get pretty stoned and dunno if the vaporizers gonna do that.


Fuck aving visits man, i fucking hated it and i only had the one when i was renting. Moving plants about in the dead of night to the boot of the motor aint fun lol moved into my own place good few years ago now so no worries. I know del uses thos things ill see what he says about them.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

Del says theyre the dogs sambo mate. Gonna look at prices me thinks.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

i think im going to reveg those bbs...........


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

hope it works this time


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

carnt find out how 2 mobe pics from documents 2 here any help would be good


----------



## Griffta (May 18, 2011)

Daddy of ganga but not of technology


----------



## Griffta (May 18, 2011)

sorry i cant be more help fella, dunno how to upload pics from yer moby


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

click reply.. click go advanced.. click on the attachement icon (paper clip)


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

Computer says no....

try using the uploader first



daddyganga said:


>


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

might wanna delete that first post too.. theres some info on there from where you tried to add the local file.. a name..


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

got it lol ill take pics off rots n the plants 2 moz at last only being trying hours lol


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

1 stop groewing a bit n the leaves r small it is drooping n some leave yelow just taken off a flush 2 day thats when i seen this whats on the pic


----------



## daddyganga (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> might wanna delete that first post too.. theres some info on there from where you tried to add the local file.. a name..


witch post carnt find it


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

can u get some clearer pictures 2moro bro and like greenfinger said some of the roots as i think he's more of a hydro expert


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

SOME U.K PORN

Big udda's Bubble/Cheese/Bubba Kush. 12/12 from seed with 3weeks veg. Around day 35.




This Plant has been a real find good find. Its only in a 3 ltr. pot with very little veg. It also got its top knocked off in week 2 'oop's'
But for the look of it , it will crop loads, and deff. look's good. Mostly the kush structure, with the cheese smell lingering through her. Should be sweet me thinks 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

Going to be a heavy hitter for sure Cinders! Nice work man


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> SOME U.K PORN
> 
> Big udda's Bubble/Cheese/Bubba Kush. 12/12 from seed with 3weeks veg. Around day 35.
> 
> ...


what does 12-12 from seed with 3 weeks veg mean?


----------



## Razztafarai (May 19, 2011)

Anyone know a cheap place to buy a extraction kit online? Otherwise I'm just going to buy one of these from Growell

http://www.growell.co.uk/fans-filters-environment/extraction-filtration-kits/budget-extraction-filtration-kits.html

Cheers


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Anyone know a cheap place to buy a extraction kit online? Otherwise I'm just going to buy one of these from Growell
> 
> http://www.growell.co.uk/fans-filters-environment/extraction-filtration-kits/budget-extraction-filtration-kits.html
> 
> Cheers


get ruck, there better than rvk or rk or whatever they are called


----------



## Razztafarai (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> get ruck, there better than rvk or rk or whatever they are called


Yeah? I'll look into it. In what way are they better? Oh btw! I was up all night reading your 12/12 from seed thread!  got to page 45 before I hit the sack at 4am this morning. You've got some amazing results mate! +rep


----------



## Razztafarai (May 19, 2011)

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-INLINE-RUCK-EXTRACTOR-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-GROW-TENT-/270724650474?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f087255ea#ht_2288wt_1139


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-INLINE-RUCK-EXTRACTOR-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-GROW-TENT-/270724650474?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f087255ea#ht_2288wt_1139


the fan is fine but the filter is shit, 160 airflow filter yet 220 airflow fan..........best to go rhino filter.......4 inch hi power rucks are good though...got 1 myself, you looked on greens horticulture....glad you like the thread man....going to reveg the last 2 i chopped yesterday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2011)

save yourself some £ try fantronix.com  cheap filters are a false economy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Mornin del lad.....how you gunna reveg, you got a spare light for 18/6???


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Yeah? I'll look into it. In what way are they better? Oh btw! I was up all night reading your 12/12 from seed thread!  got to page 45 before I hit the sack at 4am this morning. You've got some amazing results mate! +rep


they are less noise and faster running mate


----------



## Razztafarai (May 19, 2011)

Cheers! I've bought a Ruck fan and a Rhino filter separately, thanks for the advice! 

Forgive me if this is a bit weird, but I noticed in your pictures that we have the exact same bath. You wouldn't happen to be a Londoner?


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin del lad.....how you gunna reveg, you got a spare light for 18/6???


morning pukka, yeah got spare lights, got a 250 enviro and a 250 digi...........problem is my small cab has stuff drying.so im building a drying box and i can use my old inline fan for that.......got the 2 girls in the window for now......the last 1 was just left around the house without any special light for a week before i decided to use it......gave them both a good watering with veg nutes after chop..


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Cheers! I've bought a Ruck fan and a Rhino filter separately, thanks for the advice!
> 
> Forgive me if this is a bit weird, but I noticed in your pictures that we have the exact same bath. You wouldn't happen to be a Londoner?


we have baths in the country lol.............or could i live next door, maybe i got in took some pics while you popped out,,,,,,no im not in london.........that fan n filter will do you proud mate..........


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

Morning lads , jesus reading back you bloody lightweights ! im jealous lol , think im gonna try taking some time off smoking get a fresher tolerance this old brute a beast to beat lol. Woke up to the smell of my ladys this morning first time ive had a whiff when the lights have been out , i just wanna get in there and get a tan with em lol should have some germ to plant for my veg cab this morning but still gotta get outta bed first lol.


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

so i was about to listen to some tracey chapman on youtube instead i ended up pissing myself laughing at this god knows why but here it is lol.

[video=youtube;xW1V1oOkvng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW1V1oOkvng&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (May 19, 2011)

and all this time i thought you country folk bathed in the rivers



del66666 said:


> we have baths in the country lol.............or could i live next door, maybe i got in took some pics while you popped out,,,,,,no im not in london.........that fan n filter will do you proud mate..........


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

enjoying the passing smell today every now and again keep finding myself snorting the air lol 

From this







to this







I know its not the greatest but finally feel like im getting somewhere , its actually the same plants in both pics


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> enjoying the passing smell today every now and again keep finding myself snorting the air lol
> 
> From this
> 
> ...


Lookin good Ontheball........how long time difference we talkin in the pics??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

A few of my Blue Cheese......... comin on nicely now, day 15 of flower


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

They look real healthy pukka mate, doing good job there bruv


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

when you ph your feed for a soil or compost grow, is the ph always done the same or do you have to take into account the ph of the medium in which you are growing?


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> They look real healthy pukka mate, doing good job there bruv


he doesnt know how to do a bad job lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> when you ph your feed for a soil or compost grow, is the ph always done the same or do you have to take into account the ph of the medium in which you are growing?


In soil you proberbly do del, in coco its hydro and its buffed to stay in a certain ph so as long as you water in the right ph(5.5-6.2canna) you will be good!!



del66666 said:


> he doesnt know how to do a bad job lol


Stop it now del  ....lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

Im not overly sure pukka fucked about with diff cabs and lights during veg so much i just dont have a clue anymore there about 2 weeks into flower tho.

Ive started to germ my 2nd crop for a proper attempt this time no more strechy shit lol.

I dont even know what strains ive got lol i can guess through knowing what i have and havent smoked but wont ever really know.

Del , i bought soil that was at the right ph and fed with open tap water but ive never tested the ph.

Got a few things to buy friday ph tester being one of them  maybe get some co2 on the go and buy a cloner


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Im not overly sure pukka fucked about with diff cabs and lights during veg so much i just dont have a clue anymore there about 2 weeks into flower tho.
> 
> Ive started to germ my 2nd crop for a proper attempt this time no more strechy shit lol.
> 
> ...


see now i didnt ph either with soil and i found it better with garden lime to keep ph up...........also soil gets more acidic in time so i still dont get people ph ing to 5.8


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> In soil you proberbly do del, in coco its hydro and its buffed to stay in a certain ph so as long as you water in the right ph(5.5-6.2canna) you will be good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it now del  ....lol


yeah mate mine are ok, was just a question thats been bugging me.


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> see now i didnt ph either with soil and i found it better with garden lime to keep ph up...........also soil gets more acidic in time so i still dont get people ph ing to 5.8


ah i see , i just figured the soil would hold its ph but slowly getting diluted by the ph of the water i add.

But they get more fresh soil on a repot. ill pay it a bit more attention once ive got a ph reader. im going to have another go in soil so i can see how my growings improved, then im going to try a hydro maybe if i get the equip.


----------



## masterDB (May 19, 2011)

can i get some advise on what light to use. HPS? sunmaster? grolux?


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> can i get some advise on what light to use. HPS? sunmaster? grolux?


got both....both seem ok....


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> can i get some advise on what light to use. HPS? sunmaster? grolux?


sunmaster i assume u mean racks of fluro t5 tubes blue spectrum ? there best for veg. imo

Hps red spec better for flowering.

anyone of the 3 will work its down to personal preference.


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

sunmaster is an hps bulb


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> can i get some advise on what light to use. HPS? sunmaster? grolux?


Both good as del says not much init really, if you want just a flower bulb instead of a duel spec like the sumaster phillips son t are good.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

Get as much wattage as you can get. More the merrier


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sunmaster is an hps bulb


was getting confused with this lol damn weed fuck with ya head


----------



## masterDB (May 19, 2011)

do you guys think i could just get a sunmaste HPS for all of the growth, would everything still come out good?


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> do you guys think i could just get a sunmaste HPS for all of the growth, would everything still come out good?



yes dude........


----------



## masterDB (May 19, 2011)

nice one mate


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> nice one mate


no worrys everyone has a personal preference on what they like to use some advise some tell u theres no other way.

But that will be just fine.


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

gotta love scrapping the smoking box , boards and grinders always harsh but always gooooood


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> gotta love scrapping the smoking box , boards and grinders always harsh but always gooooood


 i take that back im not stoned -.-


----------



## kana (May 19, 2011)

Bubble Cheese


Vanilla Kush


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

very nice kana, like the colours


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i take that back im not stoned -.-


Haha, i was out recently and had a pile of scrape in the box, while i ended up with normal size joints, might as well have just had a ciggy


----------



## masterDB (May 19, 2011)

does any1 know what seedbank has the best amnesia haze? or any good haze?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> does any1 know what seedbank has the best amnesia haze? or any good haze?


good haze ya wana look at mr nice haze's hes 1 of the last to have any true haze genes.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

masterDB said:


> does any1 know what seedbank has the best amnesia haze? or any good haze?


Try barneys g13 haze lol........not much of a haze but a wicked strain!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2011)

The question you want to be asking is which breeder has the best amnesia haze or haze, the bank is nothing but a distributor. And no, i do not know.


----------



## masterDB (May 19, 2011)

yeah thats clearly what i meant


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

fuck amnesia haze its about as hazy as a peanut


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2011)

Fuck hazy as a peanut, fucking focused on the peanut! ever been rather drunk and stoned and happened upon a bag of roasted peanuts in the shell? I tidied my roo a day ago, the floor is covered in peanut shell, i had a bowl, i thought i was getting away with the madness but apparently the madness overwhelmed my cerebellum. Fuck being technical, i always tell myself i'll read up on all the differences etc between the different types of weed, hazes, skunks, whites etc, but ha, if i ever get bothered enough to bother


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

I done nevs haze. Now thats a haze. Wish i didnt have to chop early


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2011)

I did arjans strawberry haze and it was bolllllocks!

This is old i know, sorry, but it still amuses the fuck out of me when toked up 

[youtube]9QS0q3mGPGg[/youtube]


----------



## fitzgib (May 19, 2011)

any one in uk tried mg pour and feed on there plants, got it in b and q cause my local headshop nivana are never open, to buy and proper nutrients, prob because there eating all the meow meow plant food they have left over


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

Las hows ur nevs getting on


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

i prefer cashew nuts ..............peanuts are ok though........but cashew nuts get you really wrecked......please dont try this at home.


----------



## tip top toker (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i prefer cashew nuts ..............peanuts are ok though........but cashew nuts get you really wrecked......please dont try this at home.


Cashews and pistachios fight an endless fight for first place for me, but alas, i'm a moneyless fool, i can't afford no fancy nuts, peanuts for me!


----------



## Ontheball (May 19, 2011)

any good links on breeding or own seeds ?


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Las hows ur nevs getting on


yeah smells lovely bro its about 8 weeks, shit was gonna put a smily face but thought i better not lol



del66666 said:


> i prefer cashew nuts ..............peanuts are ok though........but cashew nuts get you really wrecked......please dont try this at home.


raisins get me nutted bro lol

edit - silver haze is on the cards i think sometime soon


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> any good links on breeding or own seeds ?


breeding is easy ...............


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> breeding is easy ...............


just take a look at the average pakistani family.....


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

ooooooohhhhh, canny wait....ahm startin a grow next week....its only been about 6 weeks since i got busted but ah cant wait any longer, i feel like ive abandoned my kids or sumthin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

theyve fucked themselves into a corner that mob. my missus works for nhs in a transplant dept and more and more of them keep being born without immune systems cos they're fucking their first cousins. nature's failsafe. dont fuck family.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> theyve fucked themselves into a corner that mob. my missus works for nhs in a transplant dept and more and more of them keep being born without immune systems cos they're fucking their first cousins. nature's failsafe. dont fuck family.


wouldnt newcastle be deserted?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 20, 2011)

Dura back online. Internet security just went to Defcon 2. lol


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

lol. hi bill, got my old pc back up and runnin, 2 reformatting, four windows install, 3 pcs opened up and taken to peices every cable pulled checked reinserted......serious amount of swearing and threatening to 'give it a damn good thrashing', even had to leave and go tae the pub coz ah was losing it.......stuck an old ethernet card intae a pci slot....it worked!!! felt like a pure neil lennon!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 20, 2011)

Well guys Im off to a stag doo up in Perth for the full Weekend. Im armed with £300, q of white, 4g of trainwreck. Got a busy day in the office until 2pm then its party time


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

Apparently around 200 women are raped everyday in the UK.

The rest are just raped occasionally.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> wouldnt newcastle be deserted?


maybe in the west end but thats bout the size of a postage stamp compared to the rest of the place. To be honest its the jews weve got more of now, we have the largest jewish settlement outside of jerusalem on the other bank of the tyne. 

better than marauding porridge wogs


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well guys Im off to a stag doo up in Perth for the full Weekend. Im armed with £300, q of white, 4g of trainwreck. Got a busy day in the office until 2pm then its party time


ahm for a quiet one today, collect in the usual tic money, listen tae the usual bullshit fae non payers and just relax tae the morr coz ahm invited tae an all day 'dram and jam' session(this is gettin drunk inna garage with ur mates all badly playing guitars).......i dont play....but every party needs a ......shall we call it 'exotic pharmacist'.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> maybe in the west end but thats bout the size of a postage stamp compared to the rest of the place. To be honest its the jews weve got more of now, we have the largest jewish settlement outside of jerusalem on the other bank of the tyne.
> 
> better than marauding porridge wogs


lol, wtf are you doin wi all the yids...wasnt newcastle the first gas pipe line in from the north sea ,you'd think the fucker would have learned by now (our oil btw ya theivin english cunts, scotland only country in the ENTIRE world tae strike oil and get poorer!!)


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

My son has Downs Syndrome, but my wife hates it when I call him mongoloid. I don't know why, she's the one who wanted to call him Lloyd in the first place.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

As he was watching the end of the news, my grandad used to say to me: "You can suck my cock now then I'll give you a toffee."

I hated the Werther forecast.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 20, 2011)

Don't know much about Jews but I know one plays for Celtic. Soooooo......fuck Jews. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, wtf are you doin wi all the yids...wasnt newcastle the first gas pipe line in from the north sea ,you'd think the fucker would have learned by now (our oil btw ya theivin english cunts, scotland only country in the ENTIRE world tae strike oil and get poorer!!)


aye man its a joke, cant shift down tesco's for fuckin ringlets and daft hats. well if you lot will sell the rights to the oil to the brits man....


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

@ don; sold!!! lol, aye right! 
@sillybilly; aw ye need tae know bout jews is 45 mins at gas mark 7.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

I've just been watching Oliver Twist for 2 hours.

It's great fun watching a spastic have a fit on the back of my special needs bus.


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

New Celtic beer on Sale...... Lennon's Bitter!!!

Brewed in Glasgow, Bottled in Inverness.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

lol ya know when duras back. triple posting sickapedia jokes like a pro. 

I went in to feed the easyryder last night, snapped a full arm off the fucking OG18. put it in a glass of water and used it as the plant for the table while I had my tea with the lady haha.


----------



## Airwave (May 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> @sillybilly; aw ye need tae know bout jews is 45 mins at gas mark 7.


Because some things are so good they need to be reposted.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol ya know when duras back. triple posting sickapedia jokes like a pro.
> 
> I went in to feed the easyryder last night, snapped a full arm off the fucking OG18. put it in a glass of water and used it as the plant for the table while I had my tea with the lady haha.


 
I know the feeling m8. Remeber I done it twice my last grow in the space of a week. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol ya know when duras back. triple posting sickapedia jokes like a pro.
> 
> I went in to feed the easyryder last night, snapped a full arm off the fucking OG18. put it in a glass of water and used it as the plant for the table while I had my tea with the lady haha.


Gutted wowzer!!!.....................did you have owt nice??? lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

how long ja reckon that finger will keep ya off work then pukka?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

Last propa day off work today lads  ...............back to work, got hospital monday morn to change me dressin then stright to a little job in the noon to break me back in, gunna get rat arsed all wknd cos im off the tabs now, so why not ey!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> how long ja reckon that finger will keep ya off work then pukka?


Snuck in while i was typin bro!!, ive got a sick note for 4 weeks but goin back monday mate need the cash, ayer lass has got me 1 off them plastic cover things to go over it for some protection so should be ok, im still gunna claim some cash tho, i get £60 a week cos im self employed and upto date on my stamp, so not bad for fuck all!!!
I did a little job yesterday put 3 new lights up and changed 2 socket fronts for my ma's mate, nice £40 for a hours work !!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2011)

anyone seen this?






​


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

I have now bro!!! lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2011)

Shifting more hermierific TH freebies i see. Although i would mind a couple of those TGA freebies, or the bike, i'll take the bike please! Although i'd be removing any of the attitude branding haha

got me a long weekend, trying to convince myself not to waste the whole thing sat with my back against the wall as i normally do, but at the same time i cannae be arsed to go out.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 20, 2011)

1hr 20mins till party time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 1hr 20mins till party time


Have a good un bruv!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 20, 2011)

I'm gonae get mashed


----------



## dura72 (May 20, 2011)

I love sitting on the settee getting a blow job off my girlfriend whilst watching the TV, she however moans like fuck about it, says it gives her the creeps because grandad died having a nap there last year. 

I suppose I'll move him when I get the chance.


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

what party, whos party, you all going.......nobody asked me..............friday again already wow.............on form as norm dura...........


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 20, 2011)

Forgive my complete (drunken) ignorance,im an Aussie but what is the guerrilla scene like in the UK? I honestly havent read 1 page of this thread coz its so long.

Im sure u all feel the same about our thread,whens' ur season start? Can u direct me to some guerrilla pics here?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know the feeling m8. Remeber I done it twice my last grow in the space of a week. lol


lol I just paused and was thinking fuckkkkk, nope there really is no way back from a complete snap. have a good one mate!



PUKKA BUD said:


> Gutted wowzer!!!.....................did you have owt nice??? lol


she cooked some mean pasta, wicked munch. then I returned the favour in the form of multiple Os lol


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Forgive my complete (drunken) ignorance,im an Aussie but what is the guerrilla scene like in the UK? I honestly havent read 1 page of this thread coz its so long.
> 
> Im sure u all feel the same about our thread,whens' ur season start? Can u direct me to some guerrilla pics here?


most of us are indoor but im sure there are some guerillas in the mist here some place


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

first time reading that I actually thought you asked what the gorilla scene was like in the UK lol, wake an bakes do that to me. I've only seen one wicked guerilla on here and it was in wales I think, the plants turned some insane deep red colours. Don't have a clue where I saw it though ...


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol I just paused and was thinking fuckkkkk, nope there really is no way back from a complete snap. have a good one mate!
> 
> 
> 
> she cooked some mean pasta, wicked munch. then I returned the favour in the form of multiple Os lol


pudding...................


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Forgive my complete (drunken) ignorance,im an Aussie but what is the guerrilla scene like in the UK? I honestly havent read 1 page of this thread coz its so long.
> 
> Im sure u all feel the same about our thread,whens' ur season start? Can u direct me to some guerrilla pics here?


its england m8 our weather sucks your lucky if ya get a couple of weeks decent sunshine in the summer on top of the fact we got 60million people crammed on a little island means there aint really much of a guerilla grow scene.


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> its england m8 our weather sucks your lucky if ya get a couple of weeks decent sunshine in the summer on top of the fact we got 60million people crammed on a little island means there aint really much of a guerilla grow scene.


i know someone who planted 400.......................they went back and only 1 was left.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i know someone who planted 400.......................they went back and only 1 was left.


don g t tried it a couple of summers back and same thing happend i think, its england there aint many places people dont no about or is some1 else's spot they think no1 no's about lol ive seen a few succesfull outdoor grows done in peoples gardens tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

i tried and failed spectacularly but then newcastle aint famous for its sun, tho the birds wear next to nowt in 2 ft of snow!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i tried and failed spectacularly but then newcastle aint famous for its sun, tho the birds wear next to nowt in 2 ft of snow!


Fuck yeah they do!!...love goin up your neck of the woods Don for bdays and stag do's,......gordie birds a game for owt  !!!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> its england m8 our weather sucks your lucky if ya get a couple of weeks decent sunshine in the summer on top of the fact we got 60million people crammed on a little island means there aint really much of a guerilla grow scene.


Damn,i didnt think it was that bad,i tend to give u poms the benefit of the doubt with the weather....guess we're lucky with our 9 month (if we're lucky) season.

(hey we got over 70% crammed in on our east coast!) We only got 22,613,940 though.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Damn,i didnt think it was that bad,i tend to give u poms the benefit of the doubt with the weather....guess we're lucky with our 9 month (if we're lucky) season.
> 
> (hey we got over 70% crammed in on our east coast!) We only got 22,613,940 though.


i lived in W.A in Perth when i was alot younger and a non smoker lol lovely city really enjoyed it there use to go to freemantle to fish quite alot too.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

youre not wrong there don, ive only been out in newc a few times but you see some rare sights up there - good and bad lol. seems like some of the lasses dont loose their flair ... even when they got to like 50 odd. mushroom was full of em when I was in there I tell ye!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

jesus sambo, you've travelled about a fair bit haven't you!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> jesus sambo, you've travelled about a fair bit haven't you!


yeah m8 i been around lol am a boring old bastard nowdays tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

hahaha mushroom bar was kanny till it turned into a trebles bar. and aye some reet rare sights


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

lol funny you should say that don, that's the only reason we went in there, trebles. woke up with a random card in my wallet which I can only guess is the casino, trebles worked a treat


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i lived in W.A in Perth when i was alot younger and a non smoker lol lovely city really enjoyed it there use to go to freemantle to fish quite alot too.


Tell me there was a life-threatening reason to leave the wondeful land of Oz,i'm actually also a non-smoker but a grower on th East coast.Hobby grower,potential re-smoker.


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2011)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Tell me there was a life-threatening reason to leave the wondeful land of Oz,i'm actually also a non-smoker but a grower on th East coast.Hobby grower,potential re-smoker.


About 20 of em in the back garden alone


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Tell me there was a life-threatening reason to leave the wondeful land of Oz,i'm actually also a non-smoker but a grower on th East coast.Hobby grower,potential re-smoker.


no im not a non smoker anymore but was when i was in Oz cause i was still young, didnt have much choice but to leave they wouldnt let me parents stay full time.

what ya doing in the uk thread the m8? just pissed up and on a radom 1? or ya got links to the UK?


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

i recon u could do autos outside if u put them down at the right time, testing it this year with some chillis outside my house as they are 18 hour flowerers.

anything else failed for me and i had a few diff strains, the wet just got to them after the rabbits, fuckin stoner rabbits just my luck lol


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 20, 2011)

Recipe ideas for 500g of freshly simmered butter???

I'm guessing that small msg should make sense to me tip top,,,but it does not......alas i am drunk.........


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no im not a non smoker anymore but was when i was in Oz cause i was still young, didnt have much choice but to leave they wouldnt let me parents stay full time.
> 
> what ya doing in the uk thread the m8? just pissed up and on a radom 1? or ya got links to the UK?


No real reason to post in the UK thread,just gettin maggot and bored of the aussie thread...

So ur not a non-smoker anymore which means you are a smoker?.......


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2011)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Recipe ideas for 500g of freshly simmered butter???
> 
> I'm guessing that small msg should make sense to me tip top,,,but it does not......alas i am drunk.........


Life threatening reasons, sharks spiders snakes crocs et al 

no inspiration from me for recipes other than the standard cookies etc, i long gave up on edibles althouhg i still want to have a go at hard candies.


----------



## ianlionzion (May 20, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


 ukish or irish mate?


----------



## jubbs1 (May 20, 2011)

hook me up with your dealer brotha!!!!


----------



## jubbs1 (May 20, 2011)

whats going on people. shit, im from that dirty south east and the prices these motherfuckers charging me is crazy. i remember when an 8th was an 8th and that was for £20 £25. now these little pricks selling 8ths for £20 but only giving you 2.0 shit even 1.9. one of you local dudes need to hook me up and as soon as my babies are in action i'll repay the favour.......................... i aint even gonna tell you the prices they telling me for a fucking 0z.


----------



## mantiszn (May 20, 2011)

yay.. new line


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha ya nobber! yer uploads faster than me download! fucking old fashioned wiring!


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yay.. new line


u've seriously photoshopped that aint ya hahaha just messing i fookin hate BT with a passion lol

nice one i just got virgin 10mb and i get the full 10mb


----------



## jubbs1 (May 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yay.. new line


 whats good brotha!!!


----------



## Airwave (May 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u've seriously photoshopped that aint ya hahaha just messing i fookin hate BT with a passion lol
> 
> nice one i just got virgin 10mb and i get the full 10mb


I'm on Virgin 10mb too but my connection is speed is just above 2mb. I didn't realise routers create such a drastic loss in speed.


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm on Virgin 10mb too but my connection is speed is just above 2mb. I didn't realise routers create such a drastic loss in speed.


They do not create that loss of speed. If you are paying for 10 and receiving 2 then it is a result of your houses wiring, or the neighbourhoods wiring not being able to support those speeds. I pay for 16 and receive 8, O2 figured they wouldn't let me know about that until the contract was all put together and signed.


----------



## Griffta (May 20, 2011)

Happy friday people, everyone loves the weekend. Tho I'm proper knackered tonight so having a trackie bottoms, slippers & smoke-a-thon in front of the tele type of friday night. Anyone doin anything cool this wkend?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Happy friday people, everyone loves the weekend. Tho I'm proper knackered tonight so having a trackie bottoms, slippers & smoke-a-thon in front of the tele type of friday night. Anyone doin anything cool this wkend?


off to see some family in london 2mora, owe various members weed and cash paying back always sucks lol


----------



## Griffta (May 20, 2011)

You gotta be shitting me sambo, you gotta give away some of your livers or psychosis??


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Happy friday people, everyone loves the weekend. Tho I'm proper knackered tonight so having a trackie bottoms, slippers & smoke-a-thon in front of the tele type of friday night. Anyone doin anything cool this wkend?


HAppy friday to you too! I'm watching avatar already put 5 stella away and smoking up a storm, standard day off  temped to get up tomorrow, load a tin full of weed, pick a destination drive and explore, i ent lived in quite a while. One fish two fish three fish four! i bought a lemon sole, fuck knows what i'll do with it, nuke it under the grill i guess


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

Griffta said:


> You gotta be shitting me sambo, you gotta give away some of your livers or psychosis??


lol m8 i been smoking bout 10g a day of the shit last 4-5days it may aswel be soap im smoking now buzzwise cause it aint doing shite really i never learn everytime its in abundunce i binge like a twat ive gave a fair amount to friends and family and will be leaving a good oz with me family 60miles from me so i carnt smoke it and can get me tolerance down lol fat chance im making ghee butter with half oz and all the trim when i get back lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol m8 i been smoking bout 10g a day of the shit last 4-5days it may aswel be soap im smoking now buzzwise cause it aint doing shite really i never learn everytime its in abundunce i binge like a twat ive gave a fair amount to friends and family and will be leaving a good oz with me family 60miles from me so i carnt smoke it and can get me tolerance down lol fat chance im making ghee butter with half oz and all the trim when i get back lol


i got 100g of butter in some cookies for this eve, see ya later weekend


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i got 100g of butter in some cookies for this eve, see ya later weekend


lmao you no it with that butter buzz! my missus just calls me mongo constantly the bitch when im on the butter and im soooo stoned i carnt even defend meself lol this ghee-butter next week will have bout 14g of proper bud and i dunno aint weighed it yet but bout 150-200g of trim and with the ghee its 99.8 pure butter fat so all the thc is absorbed well thats the theory anyway should be intresting ya better book a few days off next week too m8 lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

pow


----------



## WOWgrow (May 21, 2011)

DAYUMMMMMMM that's a nice sight to see in here las, good effort!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2011)

damn ive really got to invest in a bigger tent, mines already overcrowded as it is and now im being given another 3 strains as well so that brings me up to bout 13strains/20 odd plants atm, pity you lot dont live closer then i could start giving some of these away lol

new strains 2moro, california orange, iced grapefruit, exodus cheese
current strains, heavy duty fruity, dark star, blue hash, tuthankamon, grapefruit, fast nevilles, psychosis, livers/blues, burmese kush
need to whittle it down a bit methinks lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

Heh, that's a whole lot of strains, i'm just a few days away from being able to take a clone from my dreamtime and HDF, think i'll pop a few more beans this afternoon, still waiting on the darkstar to show, i let the soil dry a bit then cracked it, i can see roots, but still nowt on the surface. sounds like your tent is plenty big enough  my flowering cab isn't even 55cm deep


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Heh, that's a whole lot of strains, i'm just a few days away from being able to take a clone from my dreamtime and HDF, think i'll pop a few more beans this afternoon, still waiting on the darkstar to show, i let the soil dry a bit then cracked it, i can see roots, but still nowt on the surface. sounds like your tent is plenty big enough  my flowering cab isn't even 55cm deep


my tent is crammed full with 9 plants in there a fortnight into flower, ive then got another 10 under 6", 4 still to come out the cloner and another 3 arriving 2moro lol, really need more space or someone to give some of these to lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

Which exodus do you have? You say arriving so to me sounds like you know people with clones. I'm still waiting on dr greenthumb to get some exodus cheese i stock, he seems an incredibly incompetent breeder it has to be said, they've been out for a rather unrealistic amount of time.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Which exodus do you have? You say arriving so to me sounds like you know people with clones. I'm still waiting on dr greenthumb to get some exodus cheese i stock, he seems an incredibly incompetent breeder it has to be said, they've been out for a rather unrealistic amount of time.


wont know till it gets here tomorrow unfortunately but apparently its supposed to be an original exodus cut not a rip off but time will tell


----------



## WOWgrow (May 21, 2011)

mr west is the man to ask lol, he can smell a real exo from 50 yards!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> mr west is the man to ask lol, he can smell a real exo from 50 yards!


yeah ill post a pic up 2moro when i get it n someone can tell me if its the real deal or not


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

hehe, i just noticed that public profile pages on this forum have gone all myspace, i took the opportunity to make mine useless!


----------



## Airwave (May 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> wont know till it gets here tomorrow unfortunately but apparently its supposed to be an original exodus cut not a rip off but time will tell


Why do you give yourself the headache of growing so many different strains at once, instead of only one strain at a time?


----------



## kevin murphy (May 21, 2011)

would you cut away foliage underneth the main canopy...my plants are growing insanly quick its gunna be a forest in two wekks or so..any ideas anyone...need some pros help...all advice welcome the newest pics on page 67 68 69 on my grow all help welcome...respect to all growers out there.peace........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Why do you give yourself the headache of growing so many different strains at once, instead of only one strain at a time?


i was given them all and am trying to whittle it down to just 2 or3


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

Gah, 4pm and a second day of sitting with my back to the wall  can't even be bothered to smoke. Might have a weekend treat and drive to mcdonalds.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 21, 2011)

big mac for me large fries and strawberry milkshake nice one lad lol


tip top toker said:


> Gah, 4pm and a second day of sitting with my back to the wall  can't even be bothered to smoke. Might have a weekend treat and drive to mcdonalds.


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

More like a further 40 minutes sitting no the floor  and it's all about double cheeseburgers anyways  can't really afford it though so it's all wishfull thinking. It's pasta and salt for me for the next week or so although i've still got my lemon sole in the fridge


----------



## kevin murphy (May 21, 2011)

lemon sole awful shit that lol...hate fish......


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lemon sole awful shit that lol...hate fish......


Lemon sole is one of the best fish we have in our waters! But i guess not liking fish you'd be hard pressed to enjoy it  me, love it, partly thanks to a handful of years as a fish monger, but yay, fishy fish! stick me in the water with some fish though and gahhhhhhhhhhhh, shoot me where i float!


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Why do you give yourself the headache of growing so many different strains at once, instead of only one strain at a time?


if u got the contacts and the skills why not use them  yeah ur right though multi strain growing was a pain in the arse till i found my "wonder product" Canna N, works a treat for me


----------



## kevin murphy (May 21, 2011)

defo no fish and yea ill get the rifle out hahaha


tip top toker said:


> Lemon sole is one of the best fish we have in our waters! But i guess not liking fish you'd be hard pressed to enjoy it  me, love it, partly thanks to a handful of years as a fish monger, but yay, fishy fish! stick me in the water with some fish though and gahhhhhhhhhhhh, shoot me where i float!


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

I used to be ok about fish swimming around me, it was sharks and deep water i didn't like, then i went and worked with fish and learnt how fecking spikey and dangerous they all actually are, i'e had spines through my hands on countless occasions, they evil motherfuckers!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 21, 2011)

haha las you sounds like a canna salesman!

Quick update on my garden, easyryder isn't gonna autoflower so just gonna keep it going until the tent is full lol. The OG18 is that mashed up looking thing with the branch missing haha. Easyryder is 42 days, 6 weeks of veg!



















Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

what like that aint a sales pitch right there then  hahaha good stuff 10 fold improvement, gotta love the N


----------



## Ontheball (May 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I used to be ok about fish swimming around me, it was sharks and deep water i didn't like, then i went and worked with fish and learnt how fecking spikey and dangerous they all actually are, i'e had spines through my hands on countless occasions, they evil motherfuckers!



hahaha  i used to work as a fish monger mate , didnt mind swimming in the sea until i realised we had monk fish in our waters. lol crease

im so knackered been getting hammered at work spilt every day , nice to be home chillin with a little smoke and riu


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

fuck that i aint swimming in the sea lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 22, 2011)

wrecked as usual, happy sunday peoples! all about a rest n roast a sunday is!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2011)

im nursing my missus today, birthday shenanigans last night... she's lost her fake hair in a bog. left her presents there too and is currently cuddling the sick bucket in the bed haahahah last i remember was some bloke asking me if in the club, are all 3 of these birds yours??? lmfao

last day of the season peeps who's going down???? obviously the hammers but i reckon blackpool and birmingham are fucked.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 22, 2011)

nar i reckon blackpool will stay up am gonna av a little bet on a blackpool win at old trafford by a silly scoreling 6-3,4-3 etc ad a 50p bet on a scorecast a few years ago came in at 450-1 lol i got £225 for a 50p bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2011)

your not the first person i've heard say that there'll be an upset at old trafford. i doubt it mind lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 22, 2011)

Mornin lads,. i reckon birmingham are fucked goin down!!,
Sambo have a "goal rush" matey,.......ive had every prem game got odds 200-1, both teams have got to score in the game, im thinkin goals are gunna be gettin banged in left right and centre mate!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> what like that aint a sales pitch right there then  hahaha good stuff 10 fold improvement, gotta love the N


haha, I'd go as far to say as it's a better additive than rhizo, the stuff is insane. 

It depends on what fergies gonna do, he might think fuck it, won the prem may as well give the up an comings a game. I reckon he'll go out all guns blazing though, 3-0 utd.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha las you sounds like a canna salesman!
> 
> Quick update on my garden, easyryder isn't gonna autoflower so just gonna keep it going until the tent is full lol. The OG18 is that mashed up looking thing with the branch missing haha. Easyryder is 42 days, 6 weeks of veg!
> 
> ...


Respect to the wowster!!!! good growin skillz bro!!!...............cant believe you spapped the og, you silly bugga!!
Why do you guys think the canna N works so well for yas???


----------



## WOWgrow (May 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Respect to the wowster!!!! good growin skillz bro!!!...............cant believe you spapped the og, you silly bugga!!
> Why do you guys think the canna N works so well for yas???


Cheers mate, gettin a lot more than I bargained for with that "easyryder" lol. I snapped the OG cause It was on the left and I was tryin to water the big bitch and my arm just clipped one of the branches straight off. Think it was ghb who said the OG is an ugly plant, its even fuglier now with a peg leg lol. That lowryder should be being replaced for a pysco clone soon 

Dunno what it is about that canna N mate, just 0.5 /L seems to bring the plants to near perfect health.

I think that OG18 is beggin for a 'las fingerez screen' ha, what you reckon?


----------



## Griffta (May 22, 2011)

i checked on the girls just before bed last night and the light was still on! fucking timer. the plants had over 4 hours more light than they should have (should've gone off at 7:30 & I noticed at midnight). I fiddled with the timer & it seems to be working again & I kept the 'lights on time' the same so they were woken up again at 7:30 this morning. Really hope this doesn't fuck them up or anything.
So they had a day when they had 4 hours too much light & (obviously) 4 hours not enough sleep - got my fingers, toes, eyes etc all crossed that nothing drastic happens.

On the plus side, just got my hands on an oz of blue cheese (£200 for those who give a shit)
just in time for all the footy - come-the-fuck-on you orange blackpool bastards!


----------



## Griffta (May 22, 2011)

what are you lot doing with this canna N? Im using their nutes but haven't got this, how much are you adding & when in the schedule are you adding it? And what does it do?


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> what are you lot doing with this canna N? Im using their nutes but haven't got this, how much are you adding & when in the schedule are you adding it?


I've just this minute been reading arou/nd trying to work out what's up. Is that just the Canna mono single element thing? As griffta sais, what's up?

Just potted a tga void and another MNS dreatime. lots of plants means smaller pots which means i gotta think up some kinda of new hydro system that will remain more of a weekly tending thing, not every other day. Anyone had any experience revegging plants? She doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast, although i guess after a few months flowering, she won't want to revert too soon


----------



## Ontheball (May 22, 2011)

Afternoon ladys n gents , just got home ready for my night off , time to care of the plants do some updates and hook some smoke , might even iplayer the f1 love sundays


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2011)

just back from a mates, got mcdonalds on the way  we been looking up on getting a talking parrot for his house 
[youtube]TRhvUJIwbV0[/youtube]


----------



## Airwave (May 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> just back from a mates, got mcdonalds on the way  we been looking up on getting a talking parrot for his house
> [youtube]TRhvUJIwbV0[/youtube]


lyre bird

[video=youtube;WeQjkQpeJwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeQjkQpeJwY[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (May 22, 2011)

found that quite sad tbh we really are taking over.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what does 12-12 from seed with 3 weeks veg mean?


I was meaning, from the seed sprouted untill it showed sex. It got flipped at week 2 from sprouting to be exact. And took a week to show, so been counting from then not the flip over day. To be honest i dont know the exact day of flowering its at, but not really fussed about all that either. The Cheese coming through strong now and its going to be some tidy smoke so 

Peace
cindy


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2011)

so went an picked up them cuttings today, got iced grapefruit, california orange and a UK cheese(exo maybe?), need to get rid of a load of plants though as fed up of having 14 strains hanging around, just gonna stick with psychosis, cheese and the livers methinks


----------



## WOWgrow (May 22, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> just gonna stick with psychosis, cheese and the livers methinks


sounds like a frickin sweet lineup. why did you pick up the grapefruit and CA orange if you didn't want them? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> sounds like a frickin sweet lineup. why did you pick up the grapefruit and CA orange if you didn't want them? lol


coz i thought i was just picking 1 cheese up, get home n open the boz an theres 3 clones in there all labelled up lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 22, 2011)

lol not a bad deal then! you got any mates that grow that you could give them to?


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2011)

Noooo, don't get into a routine of sticking with things! I've learnt that however good the strain you'll soon get a bit bored if you grow it out time after time after time, i just can't wait for my seeds to go into the flowering cab, a change at last, whooooo.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol not a bad deal then! you got any mates that grow that you could give them to?


 
nope only the lad that gave me them 3 lol, an no room in the tent either so they will prob get binned


----------



## Airwave (May 22, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> coz i thought i was just picking 1 cheese up, get home n open the boz an theres 3 clones in there all labelled up lol


Give whatever you don't want to somebody else to grow for you and go halves on the bud.

Also, because you're getting these clones from another place, you really need to check for mite. That's how most people get them.


----------



## Ontheball (May 22, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> nope only the lad that gave me them 3 lol, an no room in the tent either so they will prob get binned


stick em in your garden until u got some cab space m8


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Give whatever you don't want to somebody else to grow for you and go halves on the bud.
> 
> Also, because you're getting these clones from another place, you really need to check for mite. That's how most people get them.


no-one to give em to unfortunately


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> stick em in your garden until u got some cab space m8


 
havent got a garden lol, am in a flat


----------



## Ontheball (May 22, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> havent got a garden lol, am in a flat


bonus just put them by a window that gets sun light theyll be fine trust never kill a fem


----------



## las fingerez (May 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> what are you lot doing with this canna N? Im using their nutes but haven't got this, how much are you adding & when in the schedule are you adding it? And what does it do?


pukka and ttt i love the stuff but u gotta be careful, not every single feed in veg just every other or something.

this is how i do it

0.5ml per 1L water in veg

1ml per 1L water 3-4 weeks 12.12 or before u start adding PK or whatever boosters, i guess that would depend from person to person but just a little boost of N for a couple of feeds mid flower. 

back down a little on ur normal A+B feed if u havent got an ec pen 

i've read that our lovely girls use quite a bit of nitrogen calcium and magnesium when growing so this just seems to fit in quite well.

go easy lads 



> Nitrogen
> NITROGEN plays the major part in the protein synthesis and in the energy metabolism, which is essential for the development of the plant. It can be used for nitrogen deficiency and as a supplementary nutrient to stimulate the growth. NITROGEN is also an essential nutritional element for improving the juice production. The liquid can be directly absorbed by the plant and improves the vegetative growth.





> Nitrogen Directions of Use
> This mineral fertiliser contains 27% N. (Contains: ammonium 6%,
> amid nitrogen 11% and nitrate 10%. Contains also MgO 2.5% and
> CaO 6.5%).
> ...


http://www.canna-uk.com/nitrogen_directions

http://www.canna-uk.com/nitrogen


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 23, 2011)

Hay guys, has any one grown thai x skunk, free from seedsman. Mine just poped out a few days ago and was looking for some advise on the strain.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Morning guys. Stag was mental. We were alll ddressed like coppers and the groom was a convict. The amount of birds that love the uniform is scarey


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

haha sounds like a good do that billy. take it you got through all your supplies?

I was waiting for you to chime in las lol, youre the canna N guru.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Everything apart from the weed m8. Im sitting on the sofa sweating.lol Getting older wow. Taking longer too recover


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Everything apart from the weed m8. Im sitting on the sofa sweating.lol Getting older wow. Taking longer too recover


haha that amount of white will do that to ya! the thing I hate most about that stuff is the auto-blocked nose you get an the need to clear it every 5 seconds lol. Not easy when youre a bit para


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

I woke up on sat with room service coming in about 11am and there was bout 1g sitting on the table. I got up the polish girl looked at me, looked at the gear and i just picked up the rolled 20 and hoovered it. 2 of my m8's were pissing themselves. The girl was like "I come back". Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

you must be gettin old man, left over sniff the morning after hahahaha i come back..... priceless


----------



## mantiszn (May 23, 2011)

it's hard to hide that.. that's how the missus always used to catch me out.. mah hoover all blocked up



WOWgrow said:


> haha that amount of white will do that to ya! the thing I hate most about that stuff is the auto-blocked nose you get an the need to clear it every 5 seconds lol. Not easy when youre a bit para


----------



## mantiszn (May 23, 2011)

big don - you get that msg? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you must be gettin old man, left over sniff the morning after hahahaha i come back..... priceless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

yup its going in the post the morrow fella! and lads top tip for you, if your gonna get on the white, pop a cold n flu tablet  the phenallalallafuckedifiknowhowtospellitamine in them keep your beak open for another shovel full!


----------



## masterDB (May 23, 2011)

could i get some help,im just slightly confused if i neeed to use a ballast with a 250w hps?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

30 years old Don. I dont think ive got many weekend like that left in me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

i know what you mean man im 29 this year and 3 day weekends just batter me till wednesday. still fun tho eh


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Fun until you need to do graft


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Ha, i'm a right youngun, and you'll be hard pressed to have me awake after midnight  hell with a 3 day binge, think i'd absolutely hate that.

Cheers for the info on the canna N  i've noticed that simply using canna A and B my cheese suffers from deficiencies during flowering so need to be adding a little bit more to the mix. after 2 odd years, i've finally decided to look into deficiencies and how to cure em, in that past i've just said fuck it, i's cannabis it'll do just fine, and it has.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

you aint been doing too shabby from what i've seen ttt man


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Cheers. When i first starred i think i only ran into the one major issue thanks to a cheap ph proddy thing and then cocking up the following flush, but other than that i've just let my plants be as they be, i certainly end up with a floor covered in dead leaves, but well, there's bud in the jars so what's the issue  Just feel like seeing them a bit greener and alive come harvest time so that i can take pretty photo's, i plan to start a big hard back photo album style encyclopaedia of cannabis i've grown and smoked just for my own interest, i don't have photo's family or friends or holiday sights or whatnot, so figured i'd like that on my bookshelf instead.

I checked one of my plants a couple of days ago, it had been sitting in water with an EC of 3.6 and a PH of 4.0  little bit of a potassium def as a result of low ph but they're still just happily growing


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Starting to feel a bit better. One of my plants looks a bit dodgy. Ill get some pics up 2morrow. Done fuck all aw day apart eat


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it's hard to hide that.. that's how the missus always used to catch me out.. mah hoover all blocked up


yup, mines the same. you still in the auto cage match?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> pukka and ttt i love the stuff but u gotta be careful, not every single feed in veg just every other or something.
> 
> this is how i do it
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> Cheers for the info on the canna N  i've noticed that simply using canna A and B my cheese suffers from deficiencies during flowering so need to be adding a little bit more to the mix. after 2 odd years, i've finally decided to look into deficiencies and how to cure em, in that past i've just said fuck it, i's cannabis it'll do just fine, and it has.


Do you think it could be your tap water then lads???...........cos i get no probs with the nitrogon but get the mag deffiencies in flower with my tap. so i add the cal-mag, witch has a some N i think + iron, geuss in was lucky some 1 told me what it was stright away,....its good that canna make all the mono nutes though init,!!!  so you can sort it!!



supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Stag was mental. We were alll ddressed like coppers and the groom was a convict. The amount of birds that love the uniform is scarey


Ohh!!..... so your old bill ey????? lol....................................sounds wicked mate glad you had a good un!!


----------



## kana (May 23, 2011)

what you think?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

kana said:


> what you think?
> View attachment 1614130


i think the missus will have trouble drying ya clothes lol

nar just messing looks nice kana....


----------



## kana (May 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i think the missus will have trouble drying ya clothes lol
> 
> nar just messing looks nice kana....


lol thanks, u think they will be alright drying if i put a cover over them like a bin liner to protect them from light?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

kana said:


> lol thanks, u think they will be alright drying if i put a cover over them like a bin liner to protect them from light?


dont put nuffing plastic on or over them m8, they will be fine on that rack but ya wana get them into a dark room.


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

Serious case of man flu today too much work to little sleep n too much smoking ruined my throat n head. cant smoke anything today just end up in a dieing coughing fit. run outta weed now anyways so atleast its not here teasing me. Built a shelf for my fan today so gained space for another 2 plants , but i need to work out a vent of some kind cuz temps are 100-110c with doors closed and 91c with them open. not sure what todo tbh , just tried drilling some holes in the top and using a black sock to stop the light leak. im thinking one of those wall vents in the side might have todo.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Get more fans or a bigger one


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

think ya mean f not c m8 fucking el them plants would be seriously in trouble if it was 110c lol

ya need to vent all that hot air outa the room otb.


----------



## kana (May 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont put nuffing plastic on or over them m8, they will be fine on that rack but ya wana get them into a dark room.


ok i got em in a room with no lights on or any direct light on them, its not pitch black is that fine?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

kana said:


> ok i got em in a room with no lights on or any direct light on them, its not pitch black is that fine?


u want it as dark as poss but if it aint pitch black dont worry to much m8, just dont put no bin liners on or over them cause it will make em sweat and ur get mold probs.


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Don't worry too much, i dry mine in my 600w flowering cab and it still gets people rather high


----------



## Griffta (May 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> in that past i've just said fuck it, i's cannabis it'll do just fine, and it has.


as a newbie thats nice to hear!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Lots of air movement around the room kana m8. I always dry with a heater on aswel


----------



## kana (May 23, 2011)

thanks 4 the diff advice people! off 2 amsterdam on the 3rd june, ne1 got any favoured coffee shops 4 me to go, ive been 2 all the main one's like barney's, popeye's, hunters, gray area etc?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

http://www.coffeeshop.freeuk.com/


----------



## mantiszn (May 23, 2011)

try ricks cafe - small not too mainstream/commercial.. one of my fav's

awesome ganja and bar right next door - its by the river opposite greenhouse seeds (if i remember correctly - dont remember too much )

really great place

guy behind the bar is too funny.. ponytail/leather jacket biker looking mofo haha

http://www.coffeeshop.freeuk.com/RicksCafe.html



kana said:


> thanks 4 the diff advice people! off 2 amsterdam on the 3rd june, ne1 got any favoured coffee shops 4 me to go, ive been 2 all the main one's like barney's, popeye's, hunters, gray area etc?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

hill street blues was a treat last time i was there.


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> think ya mean f not c m8 fucking el them plants would be seriously in trouble if it was 110c lol
> 
> ya need to vent all that hot air outa the room otb.


my fan is huge lol think i need some off this inline fan n tubing shit.


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Years since i went but cafe bluebird was one of my faves, partly because it was around the corner to my hotel, but pretty decent menu, great toasties and a really nice casual and light place, i found a lot of the coffee shops just too dark.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2011)

Least our youth team arnt doin bad  !!

http://falive.octopusmt.com/


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

never been


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

The ak48's are really starting to bud up. 3 weeks 2days since the flip. Cant see them going much longer than 8 weeks. Ill get pics up 2morrow


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

I wasn't hugely impressed with the smoke (probably partly to do with me growing it while still learning) but it yielded nicely.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Wot is that ttt. Looks the part


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Tis one of nirvana's AK48's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

aye rights, walks like a duck n that.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Hope mine turns out like that ttt. Don wit u talkin about.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Do u remember how long u flowered for ttt, or am I asking too much.lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Think don might be talking football, otherwise he's gone potty 

Dunno, 8 weeks, 9 weeks, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/256674-ttts-adventure-log.html there's probably a post in there stating when it went into flowering, not sure where haha, can't remember how many grows went through that log, might be near middle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

hahaha i speak in riddles and bollocks mostly  looks the part, and as they say walks like a duck talks like a duck its a fuckin duck... nice dope ttt.

it is just under or on 8 weeks i found


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Hahahaha. Very good. Im no bad wae the talking bollocks patter myself. Reckon thats why the girl is still with me. 8 weeks then m8. Got another 4 weeks or so. Im booking a weekend away with this harvest


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

i seem to be struggling with the flowering , doesnt appear much is happening it could just be im not noticing it but feels like theyve stopped there still fine im guessing its the heat stunting growth or maybe i need to repot ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

I guess that comes with the accent  just kiddin  know a huge stoner up north of durham, can rarely understand a bloody word but it's all good, seems there's a better ratio of funny people up north from my experience.

Plants kinda stretch, get hairy and feisty, and then sit around for a week or so doing bugger all, i remember asking the same question, figured something had to happen but wasn't. Any pics?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

hahah aye behind every good bloke theres a bird keeping them in check... or is that just me? either way good darts man, cant grind away for no play time. im away to the dam myself soon. me westy n his missus lilganjaprincess are going over to see DST, its going to be a a treat for sure, yesh.


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

cant get pics atm as its lights out but i will do 2mrw  theres some semi recent snaps in my thread. i thought maybe even going from cfl to hps shocked em ?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Nice one Don. I was meant to go over in Feb but was dramas at work. As Frued said " to be happy, u need to work and love". Think the cunt might be right. Im sure sambo will argue the point on the work thing.lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

Ha, sounds like that'll be a pretty fun time don  I'd once talked about saying hi to dst while in amsterdam but then work went south, I need to sort me an income, don't get any fun these days, wanna goto to the carribean and buy a boat and a fishing rod.

Work takes all the fun out of life though, so it's catch 22


----------



## mantiszn (May 23, 2011)

human beings in general never seem to be truly happy with what they've got.. 
i know a perfect example is when i am working all i wanna be doing is not working.. and when i'm not working i'm so bored i just wanna work :/ found a compromise.. working 3 days a week earning more than i was when i was working 50-60 hour weeks 
yey


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

Found these on my phone from 2 days ago , not the best pics soz.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Does a gigilo count as work m8.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

How long they been in 12/12 m8


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

Im more than happy not to work its funny its seems when i dont work im better off , as soon as i work i find myself needing things and oweing money.

Just wish i was a better grower


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How long they been in 12/12 m8


id say about 2 weeks started the flip in the small cab with cfl but moved to the hps , ill try work it out quick.


----------



## Griffta (May 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Plants kinda stretch, get hairy and feisty, and then sit around for a week or so doing bugger all, i remember asking the same question, figured something had to happen but wasn't. Any pics?


What do you mean by feisty TTT? lol
Some pics of my first grow so far, day 15 flower


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Chill out m8. They will do their thing. All in good time. Have u got hairs


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

there 3-4 weeks 0_o if i havent got confused when i took pics /posted.

yeah they all have hairs some bits are begining to get snow.

just feel something isnt right.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Griffta said:


> What do you mean by feisty TTT? lol
> Some pics of my first grow so far, day 15 flower


Looking good m8. Looking forward to seeing LED bud


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Alriighty ppl,gud to find this thread.I just moved house but where i was people spending 20quid on 1.2GRAM!!! absolutely amazin shit but jus not worth the weight,or time dealin with the robbin fudgpackn daftys.
Not smoked in 8 month as its all wet n sprayed n chinese crap floatin around or too expensive.

FUK its like 20 quid a J!!

No wonders i went n got maself a nice big cabinet eeh!


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good m8. Looking forward to seeing LED bud


my buds probs same size as grifftas n hes flowed half the time.


----------



## del66666 (May 23, 2011)

im impressed griffta, lovely jubbly.....


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Alriighty ppl,gud to find this thread.I just moved house but where i was people spending 20quid on 1.2GRAM!!! absolutely amazin shit but jus not worth the weight,or time dealin with the robbin fudgpackn daftys.
> Not smoked in 8 month as its all wet n sprayed n chinese crap floatin around or too expensive.
> 
> FUK its like 20 quid a J!!
> ...


join the club  you north or south m8.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

I remember my first grow. Exactly the same OTB. Remember its a weed. Aye u can fuck up but u will still get bud. Its a learning curve. I totally fucked my current grow but thats what i get for biting off more than i can chew. Only thing is i dont really give a fuck coz im still gonae get shitloads of bud.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Griffta said:


> What do you mean by feisty TTT? lol
> Some pics of my first grow so far, day 15 flower


Yo dude thats some serious lookin cheech under that purple starlight.

What kind of light is LED is that?


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

this is how us southern fairys do it down 'ear lmfao 

edit - thats 5 plants. more pics on my thread come n join in


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> join the club  you north or south m8.


North of North matey in the wiilllds haha,so things lookin up n A LOT greener.!


----------



## Ontheball (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I remember my first grow. Exactly the same OTB. Remember its a weed. Aye u can fuck up but u will still get bud. Its a learning curve. I totally fucked my current grow but thats what i get for biting off more than i can chew. Only thing is i dont really give a fuck coz im still gonae get shitloads of bud.lol


Yeah fairpoint theres defo bud in there id say 8th to qtr per plant atm.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Looking great las as usual. Looks like a jungle in there. Worse than mine. Ive had to tie loads. Lot of work 16 trees.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez those plants are gna be runnin away with ur tent soon haha,plenty bud n bubble ther!


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

cheers guys about halfway through flowering so just expecting them 2 swell out now, got some reliable strains in there this round  not getting burnt with seeds again thats for sure  have a good one chaps


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> las fingerez those plants are gna be runnin away with ur tent soon haha,plenty bud n bubble ther!


U more north than glasgow. Coz your a tuchter if u r.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Haha not a sheep lover yet moved away from glasgow 2 months ago but plenty o time yar


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

How do welsh people find sheep in long grass...............sexy


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

here how do you save track these threads?not figurd it out yet. TECHNOFOB here!


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2011)

I dunno, they pimp up and look raring to go, nipples all erect metaphorically speaking, and then don't put out for another week or so. Cunts.

I'm watchin airforce 1, classic film, although i've one of those copies that you turn the volume up and everyone is speaking and it's all nice and fine, and then 747 flies by the screen and the whole neighbourhood shakes, i'm holding my volume button tningy more than i'm holding my joint!


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

HaHa yas u got an interest in emu's n sheep too??


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> here how do you save track these threads?not figurd it out yet. TECHNOFOB here!


There a thing thats says thread tools at the top then press subscribe


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> There a thing thats says thread tools at the top then press subscribe


Sound Ta muchos


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Would u fuck wae an emu. Would make a good pet. The avatar will change soon enough


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

True that,any1 know where to get double or triple CFL adapters for pluggin straight into the mains?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Fuck cfl. Why u wanna use them m8


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Tryin out a wee stealth where i cant have any buzzin or heat mofo


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

always used 400 hps tubed but cant for bout the next 6 month so using this time to experiment.
Got some autos to see what all the fuss was bout eh


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Not much heat off a 400w hid m8. Small desk fan. That would do 4 plants easy. If u use cfl's u aint gonae get much bud or quality


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

TTT pointed out that u can get the plugs ur after for splitting clf's on ebay coz they dont meet eu standards they are not alowed to sell them in uk. good old ebay hey lol. sorry cant remember the name which dont really help much lol. been smoking some livers x cherry cheese and its nice and strong


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Rite gotya. If your doing auto can u do outdoors. Small plastic tomato greenhouse and them growbag things. Just a thot


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Ach if the pics posted on this site are true looks like cfl done right looks good aswell as they pics of LED couple pages back .
I was a non believer n swore by HPS but il give it a couple tries.

Had heat probs before with my HPS.
Defos agree HPS all the way but will like experimentin. Il be postin pics up here if any1s interestd.

Got ma cab all lined out,got 4 outa my 5 seeds germd n 2 inch high n waitin for my CFLs in the post.


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> TTT pointed out that u can get the plugs ur after for splitting clf's on ebay coz they dont meet eu standards they are not alowed to sell them in uk. good old ebay hey lol. sorry cant remember the name which dont really help much lol. been smoking some livers x cherry cheese and its nice and strong


Cheers,stop talkin bout cheech mofo im gettin well jealous haha chewin ma fekn knuckles here!!#


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rite gotya. If your doing auto can u do outdoors. Small plastic tomato greenhouse and them growbag things. Just a thot


Iv got 5 in a pollytunned in the backgarden next to ma brussels haha so wel c how that goes!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Look forward to the pics m8


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rite gotya. If your doing auto can u do outdoors. Small plastic tomato greenhouse and them growbag things. Just a thot


if you wana give them auto a good start indoors and then put out for the remainder during some of our peak summer then i say yes, iver grown outdoor not auto and seen a few fails not so much grower more our southern summers, did have a lovely pic of a outdoor blueberry but riu went weird a few months ago n changed the pic fingy all old pics got deleting from your uploading pics browser??? spose they carnt keep em forever due to space the pic is still about the site in old threads i just aint got, never a good idea to keep pics of old grows.


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Thats if my garden is still there in the morn with this fookn wind man!


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Cheers,stop talkin bout cheech mofo im gettin well jealous haha chewin ma fekn knuckles here!!#


soon come brother and autos are the fastest way to get there  when ur half way through the auto pop a normal one in and it will veg under the same light that the autos are running on. just an option bro, save a bit of time for vegging ur next round?? good luck bro


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Yo supersillybilly is that a weegie emu by chance?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

autos are getting better i admit but do i think they ready for the uk weather from seed or even seedling i dont think so, that just imo if any1 got pics from start to finish please prove me wrong and il bloody grab some meself lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> soon come brother and autos are the fastest way to get there  when ur half way through the auto pop a normal one in and it will veg under the same light that the autos are running on. just an option bro, save a bit of time for vegging ur next round?? good luck bro


Gud call man,i see people doing auto under 24 hour light and jus rotating them.
Is this cause theyr pretty much flowering from seed????and then dont need t veg?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Ayrshire emu m8 and naw im no fae the scheme.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ayrshire emu m8 and naw im no fae the scheme.lol


 haha was jus wonderin sum1 choppd the heed off a farmers emu near EK


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Gud call man,i see people doing auto under 24 hour light and jus rotating them.
> Is this cause theyr pretty much flowering from seed????and then dont need t veg?


yeah kinda. i've only grown 1 auto dont get me wrong but watched a couple from seed now on here.

about week 2-3 they start throwing out white hairs and are finished in about 9-10 weeks (ignore the 8weeks on the back of the packet if ur growing with cfls)

everything in nature needs a sleep bro, plants do different things at night to the day so from what i've read its quite important for a night time even if its 2-4 hours. just my opinion though obviously as u say u've seen it done on here


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

Sambo i bet if your from cider country youl get some gud guerilla growth!


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

haha we're far from cider apple land


----------



## bamslayer (May 23, 2011)

true that las fingerez.
Right dudes im offski peace n cheese mofos!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Sambo i bet if your from cider country youl get some gud guerilla growth!


m8 im from vodka n lots of livers n pyschosis country today and i still have little faith in auto's


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 im from vodka n lots of livers n pyschosis country today and i still have little faith in auto's


have u grown one? i got some nice bud off one 1 and 3/4 oz and no one knew the difference smelt a bit like just old skool grade (not high grade lol, just grade if that makes sense)


----------



## Griffta (May 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good m8. Looking forward to seeing LED bud





Ontheball said:


> my buds probs same size as grifftas n hes flowed half the time.





del66666 said:


> im impressed griffta, lovely jubbly.....





bamslayer said:


> Yo dude thats some serious lookin cheech under that purple starlight.
> 
> What kind of light is LED is that?


Cheers lads, nice to hear.
the lights a custom made one off ebay £400 LED light but there's loads of good ones. Think the 357 magnum is one of the choice lights at the mo.



tip top toker said:


> I dunno, they pimp up and look raring to go, nipples all erect metaphorically speaking, and then don't put out for another week or so. Cunts.


genuine lol. cheers mate.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> have u grown one? i got some nice bud off one 1 and 3/4 oz and no one knew the difference smelt a bit like just old skool grade (not high grade lol, just grade if that makes sense)


you no i havent grown 1 lol i have seen a couple grown and didnt wana bother em for a joint seeing as they only got a half from it lol you got skills las that 1 n 3/4 oz ya got isnt for the average growers skills or the averages growers equipment that the top end of what they are producing now i dont give a shit bout random 8oz from some lowryder that people wana keep chucking up pics off show me pics of good yielding auto same as they are ten a penny with fems and regs.

and lets go from another point ok i vegged my critical mass for 4wks but even root bound to fuck and unloved like my last grow has been in 50days of flower it still yielded 5+ oz so autos go 70days a rooted clone with 2wks veg and grown right will always yield more in 70days.


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you no i havent grown 1 lol i have seen a couple grown and didnt wana bother em for a joint seeing as they only got a half from it lol you got skills las that 1 n 3/4 oz ya got isnt for the average growers skills or the averages growers equipment that the top end of what they are producing now i dont give a shit bout random 8oz from some lowryder that people wana keep chucking up pics off show me pics of good yielding auto same as they are ten a penny with fems and regs.
> 
> and lets go from another point ok i vegged my critical mass for 4wks but even root bound to fuck and unloved like my last grow has been in 50days of flower it still yielded 5+ oz so autos go 70days a rooted clone with 2wks veg and grown right will always yield more in 70days.


ur hardly a adveage grower though bro really now and dont try and tell me otherwise mr "i got 4.5 oz of one plant" trying to beat my record and shit hahaha. pukka's already set the bar for the uk-ers, actualy no i think he's had that beaten recently with badgerbadger and otermunky;s 12.5 oz super scrog one plant 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416944-kandy-kush-waterfarm-400watt-hps.html


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

Griffta your plants look real nice and healthy, be interesting to see what kind of Bud those LEDs produce. 

ottermunkeys scrog is crazy las, I saw it the other week and can't believe it. Makes me wish I have a closet grow so I could fix a permanent screen!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

My m8 uses one of them aqua farms and pulled just over 15oz of trainwreck. Its the guy who I accidently put in one of my photos. He never shuts up about it, I'll see if I can get pics off him. Not at this time in the morning, think this is when he's had enough of telly and hits his scratcher. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Some pics from last night. Meant to water them this morning but alais I couldny be fucked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

budding up a treat billy lad, what sort of feeds you at at the mo?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> budding up a treat billy lad, what sort of feeds you at at the mo?


U know I'm not an exact science man. I fill each res with 20l of water every 2-3 days and each 20l contains about 20ml Boost, 50ml grow and 50ml of Bloom. Next feed is going to be 80ml Bloom, 20ml Boost and 20ml Overdrive. Roughly. lol

My new op Im going a bit more scientific. Going to try and get optium conditions.

I will add as well that I haven't changed any of the res's. Just keep topping up. I know all about salt build up but it doesn't seem to be affecting them in any way.

I keep saying to myself, "Imagine Billy you put some effort in". lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1615516View attachment 1615515
> 
> 
> Some pics from last night. Meant to water them this morning but alais I couldny be fucked


nice pics man,remind me of a hawaiian snow in a yonder cupboard


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you no i havent grown 1 lol i have seen a couple grown and didnt wana bother em for a joint seeing as they only got a half from it lol you got skills las that 1 n 3/4 oz ya got isnt for the average growers skills or the averages growers equipment that the top end of what they are producing now i dont give a shit bout random 8oz from some lowryder that people wana keep chucking up pics off show me pics of good yielding auto same as they are ten a penny with fems and regs.
> 
> and lets go from another point ok i vegged my critical mass for 4wks but even root bound to fuck and unloved like my last grow has been in 50days of flower it still yielded 5+ oz so autos go 70days a rooted clone with 2wks veg and grown right will always yield more in 70days.


Well dude im givin the CFLS n fem autos a bash from scratch got my 2inch seedlins n il be postin a record off em growin.

I am an HPS fan but thought id giv it a bash seein all these nice lookin LED n CFL grows out ther n some lookin pretty shithot!!

My only thought on the my setup is soil or NFT??,its what i got.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Well dude im givin the CFLS n fem autos a bash from scratch got my 2inch seedlins n il be postin a record off em growin.
> 
> I am an HPS fan but thought id giv it a bash seein all these nice lookin LED n CFL grows out ther n some lookin pretty shithot!!
> 
> My only thought on the my setup is soil or NFT??,its what i got.


Bigger yield hydro but you were saying noise might be an issue. No noise off soil. lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

billy how many plants did the 15oscar come from

Yeah see i think il be losing some canopy height in the cupboard if i use my nft,its a small one 25 litre i think but space is my downfall so im thinkin the shallow tubs/pots are my best bet.
Iv been seeing the autos growing into like a single bud in a lot of folks pics so might have 8 pots on a drian tray eh??


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

1 plant m8. Its was a beast. Im hearing good things about these aqua farms. Why not scrap the auto's and go 12/12 from seed. There is a guy Del6666 on here who has great results. 3oz a plant


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My m8 uses one of them aqua farms and pulled just over 15oz of trainwreck. Its the guy who I accidently put in one of my photos. He never shuts up about it, I'll see if I can get pics off him. Not at this time in the morning, think this is when he's had enough of telly and hits his scratcher. lol


lol, i only laugh cause he looks like this guy who comes into my work a lot and hes a massive goon, some rare shit comes out of his mouth. 15 oz trainwreck is a fair effort though, I'd be bangin on about it if id pulled 15 oz off my lemon haze lol. 

Autos: I grew out two lowryder 2s last year on the window sill, smelt like ham and coffee lol, got me pretty stoned though. the lowryder 2 Im growing this year smells more like coffee/ cheese, its weird. I won't be bothering with them again I don't think. 

really cant be arsed to walk down the shop in this weather to get some fags, its blowin a fuggin gail and pissing it down. No wheels, bikes not even built up yet lol, its a bad do this!


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

wiiit not heard of that b4.that sounds like a plan whats an aqua farm neways?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U know I'm not an exact science man. I fill each res with 20l of water every 2-3 days and each 20l contains about 20ml Boost, 50ml grow and 50ml of Bloom. Next feed is going to be 80ml Bloom, 20ml Boost and 20ml Overdrive. Roughly. lol
> 
> My new op Im going a bit more scientific. Going to try and get optium conditions.
> 
> ...


aye its all about picking out the bits you need to be spot on with the rest can be a a bit over/under and fine. ive never ph'd Ec'd owt and i do alreet. dont need extra things to worry about really eh. what boost are you using? canna? shits well pricey


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

least uv the skunk mofo


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> least uv the skunk mofo


This is Dels thread - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html

Google aqua farm m8. Im a lazy cunt and can't be bothered explaining. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its all about picking out the bits you need to be spot on with the rest can be a a bit over/under and fine. ive never ph'd Ec'd owt and i do alreet. dont need extra things to worry about really eh. what boost are you using? canna? shits well pricey


I just use Ionic's Boost. Wrote them an email pissed up one night trying to get free shit and they sent me through 5l. Result. Ive also got that Overdrive stuff. That was pricey. £30 a litre or something like that. Fuck knows


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

That is some sexy fuckin pot!

Im gna blast these autos and get right on top o that flower from seed shit! 

So would you run just the red sodium 12/12 from seed? or blue n red billy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

aye i used advanced nutes for a good while the overdrive works a treat, the hammerhead i wasnt overly impressed with. i still reckon the dr hornby's big bud was just as good if not better. ionics are a decent brand. if money is ne object bloombastic is fuckin shit hot.

pron from the weekend!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

You perpetual lads always promise wicked bud porn. whats what man?


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

fook don that is serious gear u got ther,that a stealth box u got them in?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> That is some sexy fuckin pot!
> 
> Im gna blast these autos and get right on top o that flower from seed shit!
> 
> So would you run just the red sodium 12/12 from seed? or blue n red billy


Defo a blue spec until u start seeing hairs m8. Dual spec would be ideal. 12/12 from seed, it usually takes about 3 weeks until they start flowering, so grow nutes until then


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> fook don that is serious gear u got ther,that a stealth box u got them in?


Dons hands wouldny fit in a stealth box. lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

haha,sound.
what do u guys meen by'grow nutes till then'


----------



## mantiszn (May 24, 2011)

there's grow nutes and bloom nutes... don't give them bloom nutes if they ain't bloomin' innit?



bamslayer said:


> haha,sound.
> what do u guys meen by'grow nutes till then'


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

ah righty im runnin slow tday mus b the lack of shmoko 

i was under the impression that givin nutrients/feed to young plants wasnt so good.

So u can at 3 week give i guess a weak feed??


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ah righty im runnin slow tday mus b the lack of shmoko
> 
> i was under the impression that givin nutrients/feed to young plants wasnt so good.
> 
> So u can at 3 week give i guess a weak feed??


For the first weeks of their lives I just give them water. Then I start with about 1/5th strenght and work it up. If you burn them a little, ease back on the nutes. Im hydro, not to sure about soil but Im sure someone will point you in the right direction if u choose soil


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ah righty im runnin slow tday mus b the lack of shmoko
> 
> i was under the impression that givin nutrients/feed to young plants wasnt so good.
> 
> So u can at 3 week give i guess a weak feed??


in coco you can give low dose from the get go............


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

sound billy thats roughly what i thought.
any1 used drip feed before in coco?


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> in coco you can give low dose from the get go............


never used coco,can i use it like soil with a drip or just pure hydro.

What do u use del


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

I use peebles with wilma drippers but they work perfect in coco too


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Rumour has it Del uses fire. lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I use peebles with wilma drippers but they work perfect in coco too


da fook is peebles man?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> da fook is peebles man?


clay pebbles m8. From a volcano or something. 2 of my girls are actually in perlite. I forgot about that. Mmmmmm...... must check them tonight


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> clay pebbles m8. From a volcano or something. 2 of my girls are actually in perlite. I forgot about that. Mmmmmm...... must check them tonight


So pebbles n coco n perlite with wilma drippers classed as hydro ayes?guess it is eh!
Fuk this is wot coffee does to ur nugget haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> You perpetual lads always promise wicked bud porn. whats what man?


 1 & 2 are cherry cheese x livers last 2 are livers and psychosis 


bamslayer said:


> fook don that is serious gear u got ther,that a stealth box u got them in?


 2 m tent.

cheers lads!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> So pebbles n coco n perlite with wilma drippers classed as hydro ayes?guess it is eh!
> Fuk this is wot coffee does to ur nugget haha


anything that aint soil can be considered hyrdo I think. You have to use coco like you would "hyrdo" (DWC, aeroponics etc) so 5.8 ph, nutes with every feed.

love the purpling on that livers x cc don, looks class.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

whats the deal with growing from clones? First time handling one, just watered with 1ml/L A + B and some rhizo. Can they handle more nutes than seedlings or is it back to square 1 cause its a fresh root system?


----------



## mantiszn (May 24, 2011)

nice new avie don - lolz purrrrty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

cheers wow, ive just put ome ice cubes on the coco this morning so it should be well purp by the time i chop. 

go kanny with nutes if at all for a clone for the first couple of weeks, much the same as a seedling really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> nice new avie don - lolz purrrrty


candy bar?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 1 & 2 are cherry cheese x livers last 2 are livers and psychosis
> 
> 2 m tent.
> 
> cheers lads!


 
Is it not a bit risky using your real face as an avatar Don. lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2011)

I've found that clones can sit in plain ph'd water for 4 weeks without an issue, i don't bother giving them any nutes till they need it. When to give them nutes depends on the size of the clone and how established it's roots are.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

hmm thinkin i mite try this wilma pot style one difrnt medium a pot.only used soil n NFT before.

Fancy tryin out the coco,pebble n perlite n maybe a chippd up grodan pot too eh?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Is it not a bit risky using your real face as an avatar Don. lol


your managing!?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

balls lol, I'll maybe knock it down to .5 ml/L next watering then, we'll see how she reacts. So I can just treat it as a normal seedling then? not so much of a fish outta water if thats the case ha.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

yo billy you ken scottish hip hop?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

that'll be fine man. we'll all be growing the same stuff shortly haha


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

lol too right!


----------



## mantiszn (May 24, 2011)

cannae wait 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> that'll be fine man. we'll all be growing the same stuff shortly haha


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2011)

I don;t give seedlings any feed for around 4 weeks either  That clone there though, i'd just be giving it water sporadically.


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I don;t give seedlings any feed for around 4 weeks either  That clone there though, i'd just be giving it water sporadically.


really, i soak my coco in low dose hesi from the start...............surely clones are already adult and should be able to take feed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

nah its all about the root system, they've only just got developed roots at that stage


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yo billy you ken scottish hip hop?


that made me giggle. Scottish Hip Hop. Point me in the direction, one needs to hear this.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

me too im imagining rab c on speed singing scotland the brave


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

check out the JAKEYBYTEZ my mates group in glasgow exspecially the track "Stanley"


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

on sound cloud n myspace n shit like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

[youtube]9qvRnS3yWQY[/youtube]


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

wont b to every1s taste but much better than the general english wanna be american glam hip hop pish haha


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

The guy on the first verse sounds like spud from trainspotting lol. bit grimey and about stabbing for my tastes but youre right tinchy stryder and them lot are shite


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

haha with no offence meant to any english folks each to his own n all that.
Theyv all been around a long while but just made the new album n first gig to come this week in glasgow.

Its no all bout stabbin tho haha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me too im imagining rab c on speed singing scotland the brave


singing scotland the brave, mare like slurring. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

lol I know man, I was just playin. Back in the day I used to be big into grimey UK hip hop but not so much anymore. drinking stella and doing shitty phet listening to akala haha, those were the days ahhhhhh

[video=youtube;IcLtFJsV-1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcLtFJsV-1o[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

I really doubt this was a freestyle but pretty sick still

[video=youtube;6x4JCbtrO1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x4JCbtrO1Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

I'm coming to bust you guys.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

nice1 ayes there is a lot of shite going about but there is good scottish stuff out ther!
grimey gud the plants like a gud bit o bass iv always thought seems to make them rigid.
Unless iv bn trippin haha


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1615788
> 
> 
> I'm coming to bust you guys.lol


Dude that ur s+m gear? haha


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1615788
> 
> 
> I'm coming to bust you guys.lol


dont reckon the old boy in the back can quite see out that window lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1615788
> 
> 
> I'm coming to bust you guys.lol


Right after ya finish up with that table of, shall i assume narcotics?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> dont reckon the old boy in the back can quite see out that window lol


That was the brides father. Think he was near on a whitey at that point. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That was the brides father. Think he was near on a whitey at that point. lol


lol gaspin for some fresh air, someone fetch that man a stool.

my shades are better than yours billy haha. gurning my box off, was sick in her bed that night. dog house I was kept for a few days!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol gaspin for some fresh air, someone fetch that man a stool.
> 
> my shades are better than yours billy haha. gurning my box off, was sick in her bed that night. dog house I was kept for a few days!


 
Quality Jimmy Hill chin m8.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

lol mannnnn ffff youuu. It aint always that pointy im tellin ye!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

the basis for every old man character in family guy lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Been in that nick many a time wow. My jaw tends to swing, no stick out.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

mines like a fuggin jack in the box, goes wherever it fancies. I chew on my bottom lip quite a lot as well. I've got a mate who gurns when hes pissed an stoned as well lol, to much sniff early on I reckon!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Just rammed a half pizza in batter wae chips. Im getting the face sweats. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

you put a pizza in the deep fryer lol? I've heard of battered mars bars but never battered pizza!

big bitch is gettin scrogged! think the OG must be about 4 weeks now. Once I've got a nice screen of growth established I'll trim away all the shit underneath. Hopefully the clone will perk up over the next couple of days


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2011)

Nice work there WoW 

You can deep fry EVERYTHING! Then re-deep fry it!  can you say tempuraaaaaaa 





mmmmmm

I've that debate of ages past and ages present raging on, day off tomorrow, get lashed tonight or not.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

she will be fine m8 aslong as nuffings broken? u smoked the sample yet?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Looking good m8. U gotta try a half pizza in batter out a chippie m8. Good shit. U ever had a parmo. Ill bet Don has had a few


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Ttt, is that your hand you fried.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Also ttt u know your going to get lashed so no point in trying to justify.lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2011)

Crab  not mine alas, last time i deep fried something all i had at hand was a 2 liter bottle of olive oil, cost about £25, but figured fuck it and chucked it in the wok, best chips ever! few more and i'd probably have died. I don't like deep frying with a wok without a thermometer or any realistic means of putting out a fire should one occur.

I ent had a sober evening in a month or so now, and only a few of those in the past few years, but ya, just gotta convince myself to drive to sainsbury's where it's cheaper  Gonna buy me some cheese and some bread and have grilled cheese all evening, sorry, cheese on toast


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

PIZZA CRUNCH should be scotlands national food not haggis.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

sillybilly u know any1 thats ever managed a whole battered pizza supper n lived??
iv managed a half but cudnt even bring maself to a shmoko for a day or so after was well baggy haha


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you put a pizza in the deep fryer lol? I've heard of battered mars bars but never battered pizza!
> 
> big bitch is gettin scrogged! think the OG must be about 4 weeks now. Once I've got a nice screen of growth established I'll trim away all the shit underneath. Hopefully the clone will perk up over the next couple of days


very toit healthy lookin grow man so greeen.is that the diamond mylar uv used?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> she will be fine m8 aslong as nuffings broken? u smoked the sample yet?


Nothings broken mate, went straight out the bottle into the pot. I smoked half of it through my bong earlier, put me on my ass lol. really nice stuff that, you get my message about it? 



tip top toker said:


> Nice work there WoW





supersillybilly said:


> Looking good m8. U gotta try a half pizza in batter out a chippie m8. Good shit. U ever had a parmo. Ill bet Don has had a few


cheers lads. never even heard of that! does sound pretty nice though to be honest, might do it one night when I've got serious munch on. 

fuck frying in olive oil ttt lol, may as well be using caviar as ketchup!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> very toit healthy lookin grow man so greeen.is that the diamond mylar uv used?


yeh my tent is the shitty DS80 so I bought some diamond mylar for the sides, getting way better reflection now.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> sillybilly u know any1 thats ever managed a whole battered pizza supper n lived??
> iv managed a half but cudnt even bring maself to a shmoko for a day or so after was well baggy haha


Just rammed a half there, just went and took a massive shit. Cleaner in the work will be moaning again. lol
I don't think or know anycunt who could munch a full one


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yeh my tent is the shitty DS80 so I bought some diamond mylar for the sides, getting way better reflection now.


At least you have a tent. lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

wowgrow is that an auto at the back right or a 12/12 from seed bandito


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

Billy scotland should be advertising tasty euthanasia here,
1litre of coooold irn bru,A whole pizza crunch supper.
Cheap tasty quick death haha


----------



## Griffta (May 24, 2011)

hahaha love this thread. never in my life have I heard of deep fried pizza - thats pure thoroughbred scottish!
Also launching a fuckin £20 bottle of olive oil in a wok to make chips!! haha ttt you must've had a proper munch on!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> At least you have a tent. lol


it aint big enough though billy! 

its an auto bam, lowryder 2, was popping pistils on like day 16 or summat stupid so she's a midget. Reckon it'll finish in under 55 days to be honest.


----------



## Airwave (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]9qvRnS3yWQY[/youtube]


lol.

No. Just....no.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> it aint big enough though billy!
> 
> its an auto bam, lowryder 2, was popping pistils on like day 16 or summat stupid so she's a midget. Reckon it'll finish in under 55 days to be honest.


nice1 iv seen a lot of lowryder around urs is defs bangin matey!

iv got Royal Dwarfs any1 know if ther of use?


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

Griffta said:


> hahaha love this thread. never in my life have I heard of deep fried pizza - thats pure thoroughbred scottish!
> Also launching a fuckin £20 bottle of olive oil in a wok to make chips!! haha ttt you must've had a proper munch on!


Griffta its worth a few try man!


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

That response meens u love it to airwave


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

im gonae cut off my dongle soon its givin me jip all day


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> nice1 iv seen a lot of lowryder around urs is defs bangin matey!
> 
> iv got Royal Dwarfs any1 know if ther of use?


people have done a lot better with em then I have. Having said that, think i'll get a 12g bud off her, better than no weed!

think I've seen a royal dwarf grow, looks to be a pretty reliable autoflowerer.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

this is my first time with any autos so if i get a half from 1 seed ima jammin


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2011)

i live 20 meters from a supermarket, by i use petrol just to get cheaper beer, and other food, but mainly beer! Bought some heineken, asahi and gordons GnT, and bread milk cheese and juice. Propper little bare essentials shop


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)




----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

Im that bad wi computers i cant even post a pic of a battered pizza!
Oh how i have grown in life Hahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

missus has fucked off to some world food buffet, for £16 a head id want the fucking worlds food! although i might add my cheaparse trying to prove a point with a £2.50 lancashire hotpot from sainsburys has left me feeling rather hungry.

dominos on the sly lol or cake???


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

pizza and cake,has to be..


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> missus has fucked off to some world food buffet, for £16 a head id want the fucking worlds food! although i might add my cheaparse trying to prove a point with a £2.50 lancashire hotpot from sainsburys has left me feeling rather hungry.
> 
> dominos on the sly lol or cake???


infact wot is that in the pic?surely not a hot pot eh?! Cannibutter?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

ghee cannabutter m8.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

ooft thats a nice amount.did u make wif bud hash oil or bubble ?


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

is ghee the indian stuff?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

pyschosis and livers trim n small buds bout 10g bud 150g trim that plate was some of it.


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

aw man i shoulda said Gheee wiz! eh haha

never heard of livers b4 but dude id bite ur arm off for that trim lovely wee nuggets i see in there


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

i usualy bubblebag the trim but any1 think ther is a better option for using up trim waste?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aw man i shoulda said Gheee wiz! eh haha
> 
> never heard of livers b4 but dude id bite ur arm off for that trim lovely wee nuggets i see in there


if you bite arms off for trim fuck being around you when i got oz's of topbuds lol yeah its indian butter cause its 99.8% butterfat and your looking for as high a fat content as poss cause thc sticks to the fat, normal butter is bout 82% max


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

haha aye man its bn too long since my last dabble in the green shtinky too long !
I didnt know that bout Ghee nice 1,iv put 3 gram o bubble in with a normal block o stork for makin 6 pieces of tiffin before n it worked too well.But reckon it woulda last me a lot longer in a vapo!


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

as im goin for a small 4 to 8 autos setup per litre of water how much bio grow should i be mixing into it? is 5ml too much?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

I forgot to ask you sambo, how much did you get off your psychosis?

butter looks nice, friggin lot of it as well haha. guessin it doesn't evap as much cause of the fat content or did you pile a shitttt tonne in there?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I forgot to ask you sambo, how much did you get off your psychosis?


4 n half oz m8 dried properly but them roots where brown and slimy looking when i ada look at the chop i should av repotted, i didnt trim nuffing back my bulb was 9mnths old and i chopped dead on 56days, thinks there is defo more that she could have yielded.


----------



## mantiszn (May 24, 2011)

http://www.biobizz.nl/download/growth_schedule/BioBizz_product flyer_UK-English_300dpi.pdf

start at a 1/4 recommended then bump it up normal



bamslayer said:


> as im goin for a small 4 to 8 autos setup per litre of water how much bio grow should i be mixing into it? is 5ml too much?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 4 n half oz m8 dried properly but them roots where brown and slimy looking when i ada look at the chop i should av repotted, i didnt trim nuffing back my bulb was 9mnths old and i chopped dead on 56days, thinks there is defo more that she could have yielded.


lol you still smashed it! I look forward to it


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.biobizz.nl/download/growth_schedule/BioBizz_product flyer_UK-English_300dpi.pdf
> 
> start at a 1/4 recommended then bump it up normal


ta much for th info man.here how do i post a pic up of my cab?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

go on the go advanced bit on the reply box, then go on manage attatchments, upload and attach


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

hahahah just seen a quality clip on strangeways, the guy whos in for murder:

"if i had to choose between been able to go to the gym, or drugs all the time ... id choose the gym .... well .......... hmmmm I dunno, I just really love both" lol he said it with such sincerity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

at this point id just like to say that geordies are not like geordie shore. ones a fuckin smoggie for fucks sake?! i can see why they picked muscle heads tho, they'd be knocked out in seconds otherwise.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 25, 2011)

Ive been waiting on the geordie shore comment's haha. That was me going to bring the kid's up that way for a Hol. haha. mate ever since the Ad's on the ideot-box iv been dying to work you on the subject.
Looks like Its going to be like a drunk jeremy kyle kinda show


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

mate i reckon its going to end one way. they'll shag each other fight like dickheads and probably get knocked out in the toon, on telly hopefully. bunch of numpties. from 10 mins in you can tell all the birds are slappers especially the smoggie. the lads well, what can you say, theres nee whores in the toon the birds are too easy to shag. buy a bottle or two of bitch piss and your in. usually in a phone box down the quay...


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2011)

Lol, sounds like i'll have to give it a watch 

Planted an ungermed TGA void on the 22nd of this month in a oil mix, it's a fully fledged seedling as of this morning, that is fast work! Gotta take a clone of the DT then get him/her under the tap and get it transplanted to hydro.


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

where the fcuk is sambo? musta hit the cake i guess? hahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 25, 2011)

More than likely las. That stuff scares me m8. Uz r nutters.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> More than likely las. That stuff scares me m8. Uz r nutters.lol


 Cake in the post please


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<< what do yous think,iv got my grodan thru the post this mornin.Should i use that nft n lose a bit o space or go soil/coco/perlite shallow trays,to gain height??

Iv got a sheet of polycarb for my canopy screen to keep shit down n bushy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good m8. U gotta try a half pizza in batter out a chippie m8. Good shit. U ever had a parmo. Ill bet Don has had a few


Nee chance its a smoggie thing parmo's


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

ahh thats the name of the fucker i couldnt remember it. got an old mate from work thats from "the smog" hahaha it was mad driving past all that industry for the 1st time i tell ya lol. or the petrol refinery near runcorn :/ lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Middlesboro man fuckin backwards... stinks to high heaven. The banned the toon fans from wearing gas masks at the derby....


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

don, you know you were saying about putting ice cubes on top of the soil? Is that just the last week or so and is it just on top of the coco/ soil or do you make your nute mix ice cold? It seems to be workin a treat, might try it myself at the end of this one.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

speaking of colours, I stumbled across this guys Flo x Double Purple Doja. Even if it was a bad smoke that stuff would sell sooooo fast.


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

thats like a big purple fruitella fuk never seen anythin like that b4..


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

is that a purple strain and purpled by the ice thang yous are talkin bout?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

I think it's just a naturally occuring purple plant. The ice thing wouldve turned the leaves purp as well. pretty crazy eh


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I think it's just a naturally occuring purple plant. The ice thing wouldve turned the leaves purp as well. pretty crazy eh


awsum always bn a sucker for purple bud,only ever had it on my stems though...

U should be impressed i managed to upload those 2 pics haha im so fookn useless with the laptop.Thats me first 2 royal dwarf i germd in the pots outside one did kick th bucket tho/germd too late n got blown away hehe


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

hi all , any of you ever used http://www.the-seedstore.co.uk/ they have a cheap offer on at minute but i dunno if there reliable ?!


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hi all , any of you ever used http://www.the-seedstore.co.uk/ they have a cheap offer on at minute but i dunno if there reliable ?!


Sorry no man but i did just use Herbies n i got my pack in 3 days n im the back o beyond.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

yeh purple stems is pretty common, I had a few leaves turn puprle on my strawberry haze and a few of the buds but not much. 

seedlings look nice and healthy bam, what strain is it again?

@ RobbieP, just having a look I wouldn't trust it, 155 euros for 500 fem seeds but 12 euros for one fem seed? smells fishy to me. 

This is the site I use and they are really good, quick postage, nice prices as well. 

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

their the auto fem Royal Dwarf amigo just gave them there first low dose of hydro grow as its all i got.


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

infact seen as ur usin autos,they are both 15 days old,u reckon they should be bigger than that?
iv only had them under cfl for 3 days.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

I cant remember what mine were like last week let alone at 15 days lol, they look healthy though which is all that matters really. Is that 15 days since germ/ sprout/ put into soil? 

If they've been under CFLs for 3 days, where were they the other 12? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 25, 2011)

wots happenin boys im back been a bitch without the net wow wot ya have in your closet??


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

you have a good holiday cheddar? you went to st lucia didnt ya? Whats goin on in your garden atm?

ive got an "Easyryder" that hasnt autoflowered and is at 6 weeks veg lol, got a lowryder 2 about 10 days from the knife, an OG kush 18, a psychosis and trainwreck all vegging away. at the risk of posting the same pic again, ill link you to the post in las journal lol, hes got some really nice pictures on that page as well, past an present. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/390507-las-fingerez-grow-journal-various-42.html#post5766095


----------



## sambo020482 (May 25, 2011)

has that clone picked up now then wow? that fucking gheebutter is hitting abit hard lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

I'm gonna go out and check in a bit sambo, I'm sure it will have though. Should be around 24 hours under the MH. I'll throw up some pics later mate


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> @ RobbieP, just having a look I wouldn't trust it, 155 euros for 500 fem seeds but 12 euros for one fem seed? smells fishy to me.
> 
> This is the site I use and they are really good, quick postage, nice prices as well.
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/



Yeah cool matey , ive used them before , i normally use herbies and 'tude but just noticed that site when i was browsing and thought id ask


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

Woohoo my missus has just told me i spend too much money and time fucking about with my stealth cabinet i made she then turned around and said why dont you just spend some money on a grow tent and have done with it !! ... would anyone recommend one compared to a cabinet ?? im just abit worried about heat in a tent as i know when ive been camping if the sun shines on tent material it gets pretty warm pretty quick .. i have a TT100 fan and a fairly decent filter and im using a cooltube with a 400w HPS .. would i get away with a 600w in a tent and if there worth it , what size tent do you think would be best to get around 8 - 10 plants in??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Woohoo my missus has just told me i spend too much money and time fucking about with my stealth cabinet i made she then turned around and said why dont you just spend some money on a grow tent and have done with it !! ... would anyone recommend one compared to a cabinet ?? im just abit worried about heat in a tent as i know when ive been camping if the sun shines on tent material it gets pretty warm pretty quick .. i have a TT100 fan and a fairly decent filter and im using a cooltube with a 400w HPS .. would i get away with a 600w in a tent and if there worth it , what size tent do you think would be best to get around 8 - 10 plants in??


well ive got a 4x4 tent, 600W HPS with 8 plants in it an ill say honestly i really need to get an aircooled hood and lower my plant numbers in there, hope that helps


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

Result Robbie! Go for the Dr120. It's 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m, you'd easily manage a 600 in there, especially with a cool tube. Im in an 80x80x160 and I could get 9 small ones in there so you could easily get 9 large plants in that tent.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DR120-Secret-Jardin-Dark-Room-Grow-Tent-120x120x200cm_W0QQitemZ110623506259QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=235046926471&clk_rvr_id=235037886940&imp_rvr_id=235037886940&clk_rvr_id=235037886940&cguid=b27b7df812c0a0aa1550a850fd29b8d0#ht_3898wt_907


----------



## Ontheball (May 25, 2011)

Evening riu , still recovering from my man flu but ive found some top notch smoke at 20 for weights so happy days. just wondering whats the max temp u should have in ur cab is ? and also roughly how long cloning in just water takes to get roots ?


----------



## Ontheball (May 25, 2011)

lol no worrys answered my own questions just found a root on a clone , so about a week in water  means ive got a few fem cuts coming along nicely. my cab sits at 80 with doors open so for now thats what ill try todo but i need to look into some way of adding some pcs fans to suck some hot air out.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

if you can afford it OTB then just get a 4" inline, that'll suck all the hot air out of your cab way better than the PC fans and they're quiet


----------



## Ontheball (May 25, 2011)

im using a big wardrobe as my cab i need something i can put into the back of it if u get me trying to keep it sly ill google inlines ones quickly


----------



## Ontheball (May 25, 2011)

wanna try avoid those inlines if i can dont like ducting plus nowhere to run it , rather it just went into the room via the back lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I cant remember what mine were like last week let alone at 15 days lol, they look healthy though which is all that matters really. Is that 15 days since germ/ sprout/ put into soil?
> 
> If they've been under CFLs for 3 days, where were they the other 12? lol


yeah 15 days since i stuck em in compost from out the back garden man,had to brush off a litl chickin shit but seemed allright stuff haha


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

Oh n they wer out the back beside the Brussels


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> wanna try avoid those inlines if i can dont like ducting plus nowhere to run it , rather it just went into the room via the back lol


yo man think u have the same cupboard as me... checkd out ur thread there.

how long is it since your first pic of the grow?


----------



## masterDB (May 25, 2011)

Hi im looking to buy a secret jardin grow tent, but does any one roughly how many plants can fit in the DR240w II tent (2x 600w, 240 x 120 x 200)???


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2011)

really depends on how you want to grow. You could fit anywhere from say 12 to 48 etc.


----------



## Griffta (May 25, 2011)

masterDB said:


> Hi im looking to buy a secret jardin grow tent, but does any one roughly how many plants can fit in the DR240w II tent (2x 600w, 240 x 120 x 200)???


shit loads! Ive got 4 in a dr60


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

lol thats right, a FUCKIN SHIT LOAD of plants in there mate. You wanna go higher risk, easier to do, go with a hydro SOG. If you wanna go lower plant count, go for a few trees and/or scrog the tent up.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

In fact, I'm pretty sure ghb has run a few tents with those dimensions. He's done both types of grows as well:

SOG (the first pic is his mates tent I believe but he pretty much set it up and helped him grow it)











TREES (he had two more in there, this was the only in tent pic I could find but the other two were just as big)






WHERE ARE YOU GHB?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

n they make that shit illegal!! fuck should get alan titchmarsh in a tent doin homegrown documentarys!


----------



## masterDB (May 25, 2011)

thanks a lot for the info everyone. i think im going to order mine sometime this week, does anyone have any other tent makes which are better than the secret jardin one?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

hm dont want that to sound like a fantasy haha


----------



## masterDB (May 25, 2011)

great pics. im going to look into what type of grow im gonna do. thanks a lot


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

anyone seen these before this site is quite cheap http://www.kmsdirect.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=229


----------



## masterDB (May 25, 2011)

they're on ebay with some pretty cheap equipment aswell, but with the low pricing im assuming that they arent good quality. Has any1 every used them before???


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

masterDB said:


> they're on ebay with some pretty cheap equipment aswell, but with the low pricing im assuming that they arent good quality. Has any1 every used them before???


nope but looks like a gud find if ther reliable


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

i dont think there that good to be honest , there black n white inside not mylar .. this one looks better ........ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Grow-tent-120cm-X-120cm-X-200cm-BUDDA-ROOM-double-mylar_W0QQitemZ260587150213QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=235082113321&clk_rvr_id=235071876560&imp_rvr_id=235071876560&clk_rvr_id=235071876560&cguid=c6d3998012f0a0aa11e6c1b6ff63d54f


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

Cheap tents tend to fall apart quickly, go for brands such as budbox or secret jardin both good quality.


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheap tents tend to fall apart quickly, go for brands such as budbox or secret jardin both good quality.


what do you think to that budda room one above Jimmy ??


----------



## sambo020482 (May 25, 2011)

stay away from the ds range from secret jardin tho.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> stay away from the ds range from secret jardin tho.


Thats the street version sambo isnt it?, if so yeah stay away its the cheapo version and shite.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thats the street version sambo isnt it?, if so yeah stay away its the cheapo version and shite.


yeah m8 its the ''street'' and its shite lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what do you think to that budda room one above Jimmy ??


Looks ok man, but dunno about quality mate, the better the make the longer there gonna last having said that i ripped my dr120 and binned it lol.


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

how was the butter man


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

Anyone heard from del recently? aint seen him around for a while. 

mines the street one and it is shit lol, the sides pretty much collapse inwards if you have a decent fan so you have to prop something against them. The reflective material is balls so I had to put diamond mylar up and when I looked at it in the dark you could see quite a few leaks so had to tape them up. If youre gonna go secret jardin, definitely go for the "Dark room (DR)" range, they're way better.

pics on the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Budbox all the way


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

Got a lot of trimming on the easyryder done today, tucked her under some more, gonna let her grow out until sunday then tuck under again. 

Look at that lowryder 2 lol, what a joke. 






Pained me to bin all those nice healthy leaves, ah well. 











Clones stood up now sambo, soon to take over one corner of that tent.


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Anyone heard from del recently? aint seen him around for a while.
> 
> mines the street one and it is shit lol, the sides pretty much collapse inwards if you have a decent fan so you have to prop something against them. The reflective material is balls so I had to put diamond mylar up and when I looked at it in the dark you could see quite a few leaks so had to tape them up. If youre gonna go secret jardin, definitely go for the "Dark room (DR)" range, they're way better.
> 
> pics on the way


im alive and well cheers mate....just been doing the rounds of other sites...didnt realise id joined a few in 2008 and never been back........dont think you can beat this site


----------



## Airwave (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ..........


What's your ratio of coco to perlite?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

wowgrow that auot is beastin aswell as everythin else man.

take it those big fans aint worth bubblbaggin then?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Budbox all the way


so howd u like the jakeybytez?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> how was the butter man


not too bad m8 ive eaten half a cake 2day and been buzzing pretty hard.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 25, 2011)

brill mate would go again at the drop of a hat i mean scuba divin sexy gal and pina colad on some wicked ass beach hut with the sun blazin down on yas wot more would you need ay !! same old cheese for me dude gettin a little crazy with this shit down in my area atm and the scankers are ten to a penny im afraid so shit is getting distributed far away from area as possible which should kill a few of the muggs off lol


WOWgrow said:


> you have a good holiday cheddar? you went to st lucia didnt ya? Whats goin on in your garden atm?
> 
> ive got an "Easyryder" that hasnt autoflowered and is at 6 weeks veg lol, got a lowryder 2 about 10 days from the knife, an OG kush 18, a psychosis and trainwreck all vegging away. at the risk of posting the same pic again, ill link you to the post in las journal lol, hes got some really nice pictures on that page as well, past an present.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/390507-las-fingerez-grow-journal-various-42.html#post5766095


----------



## masterDB (May 25, 2011)

so secret jardin or budbox? which ones better?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> not too bad m8 ive eaten half a cake 2day and been buzzing pretty hard.


yaass haha used to give blueberry muffins away with erm bits n bobs those wer the times!! do you use the butter same quantitys as norm for makin bigcakes?

i realy shudnt b on this forum stuk on a fukin island wi no ganj or crack hahaharr


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im alive and well cheers mate....just been doing the rounds of other sites...didnt realise id joined a few in 2008 and never been back........dont think you can beat this site


there you are! yeh ive lurked at a few of the others as well an I prefer the format of this site and the people are the sheeeeet. 



Airwave said:


> What's your ratio of coco to perlite?


Dunno man, I just throw however much I feel in there. The clone doesn't have much because I wanted the riot cube thing it was in to stick and not bounce around like it did the first time lol. If I had to guess, I'd say 15-20% in the big ones?



bamslayer said:


> wowgrow that auot is beastin aswell as everythin else man.
> 
> take it those big fans aint worth bubblbaggin then?


cheers mate, and no, no thc on them so no need for them apart from the fact that they look cool as hell haha



cheddar1985 said:


> brill mate would go again at the drop of a hat i mean scuba divin sexy gal and pina colad on some wicked ass beach hut with the sun blazin down on yas wot more would you need ay !! same old cheese for me dude gettin a little crazy with this shit down in my area atm and the scankers are ten to a penny im afraid so shit is getting distributed far away from area as possible which should kill a few of the muggs off lol


sounds like a blast man, I went to the maldives a couple years back with my dad and that place sounds exactly the same, it was the cats pyjamas. stickin true to his cheddar, like it man.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 25, 2011)

bro i tell yas it was that laid back over there i could of fell over my own feet lol and the locals were fuckin sound which i find makes it a great start to a holiday!! the exo is a keeper in my garden bro fat as fuck and the smell is well penging just how i like it


WOWgrow said:


> there you are! yeh ive lurked at a few of the others as well an I prefer the format of this site and the people are the sheeeeet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yaass haha used to give blueberry muffins away with erm bits n bobs those wer the times!! do you use the butter same quantitys as norm for makin bigcakes?
> 
> i realy shudnt b on this forum stuk on a fukin island wi no ganj or crack hahaharr


i use it same qauntity m8 the cake im eating today has 160g of ghee butter and it go's 8slices.

lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Got a lot of trimming on the easyryder done today, tucked her under some more, gonna let her grow out until sunday then tuck under again.
> 
> Look at that lowryder 2 lol, what a joke.
> 
> ...


Lookin pukka my friend!!


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i use it same qauntity m8 the cake im eating today has 160g of ghee butter and it go's 8slices.
> 
> lolol


lmfao gud ol Tablet/man... n u used a shit load o trim for that ghee too!!!


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

weed withdrawel must b more serious than i thot,cud have sworn i was just watchin a utube of rappin crack n then it disapeared wtf aha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Everything is looking good. Next time I do a SOG Im gonae SCROG. You live and learn

PS - I thought the 3rd pic was good for me. lol (quite arty)


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

The fairy came to me this morning with a sample of them Livers. What a smell........ I'll inform you guys of the smoke later


----------



## Griffta (May 26, 2011)

Can any of you guys recommend a good, RELIABLE timer? Mine is trying it's hardest to fuck up my grow.


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2011)

i got plug and grow.. seem decent enough.. built in contactor - fine for 600w hps - no troubles yet

not that i have a 600w... yet.... 



Griffta said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a good, RELIABLE timer? Mine is trying it's hardest to fuck up my grow.


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2011)

the liver clone fairy visited me last night 



supersillybilly said:


> The fairy came to me this morning with a sample of them Livers. What a smell........ I'll inform you guys of the smoke later


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a good, RELIABLE timer? Mine is trying it's hardest to fuck up my grow.


contactor 20 quid from a grow shop = no more worries even with cheep timers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

she's a busy bitch that fairy...


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she's a busy bitch that fairy...


Ma fucking office is reeking. One of the wee birds just said "I can smell some quality green". lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

man that stuff will stink out a space in next to no time. im barred from rolling up in the office.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 26, 2011)

We seem to have a few fairies amongst us, if i was religious I would say god bless them, but im not .... so cheers lads! haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

peace love and hippyness n all that codswallop. get your shtone on peeps


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> We seem to have a few fairies amongst us, if i was religious I would say god bless them, but im not .... so cheers lads! haha


i aint religious but god bless the fairys 

edit - exodus coming soon


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

cruelty i tell thee


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

all this talk of cheech is like refusin a juicy donnar to a loveless fatty after a fruitless binge on the town.fuck guys,il b smokin seeds soon!


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> all this talk of cheech is like refusin a juicy donnar to a loveless fatty after a fruitless binge on the town.fuck guys,il b smokin seeds soon!


im with ya on that one !! ran out of personnal last night and last plant went semi hermie so had to chop it abit early so not a big yeild (be lucky for a half oz) and its wet through so gonna be biting my nailsfor the next week !!!! no weed = no sleep ! lol


----------



## 00ashoo (May 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ma fucking office is reeking. One of the wee birds just said "I can smell some quality green". lol


get a smell proof baggie pal , cost pence n its a lifesaver when i take a cheeky one for work dinner


----------



## cheddaman (May 26, 2011)

View attachment 1618779 my super lemon haze 4 weeks from harvest cant fukin wait caus im sik to death of buying 1.3g for £20 its robbery man! saying that the weeds always quality

plenty of different cheese strains exodus etc
plenty of different haze strains dutch,lemon,english etc

its all good tho


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im with ya on that one !! ran out of personnal last night and last plant went semi hermie so had to chop it abit early so not a big yeild (be lucky for a half oz) and its wet through so gonna be biting my nailsfor the next week !!!! no weed = no sleep ! lol


NEVER EVER chop a hermie m8. There is stuff called Dutch Master Reverse. If you use femzd seeds, this stuff is a must


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> get a smell proof baggie pal , cost pence n its a lifesaver when i take a cheeky one for work dinner


Its in one. lol Don't think u understand the smell of the livers.lol


----------



## cheddaman (May 26, 2011)

livers absolutely fooookin stinks to death


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

i can only bring deals in to work in these:


----------



## 00ashoo (May 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its in one. lol Don't think u understand the smell of the livers.lol


mine works wonders, gott a g of blues in there now in n its cosher, get the lil whiff ere n there but better thaan foil it came in!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

foil lmao the kids up our way use allorts, ive had deals in bog roll and wraps from the telly pages the lot. 

the smelly proof bags are kanny but the seal goes after a while


----------



## del66666 (May 26, 2011)

never liked liver........not even with onions...........does bloody stink though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

aye its manky, i love pate though but the texture of normal liver just turns me guts


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Mmmmm.......pate. Gonae finish up early a shmoke up the livers and get a bit of tiger on the ps3


----------



## Ontheball (May 26, 2011)

alright for some havent got shit today and could really do with it too backs killing me and cant shift this crappy flu either just wanna die , roll on friday get me some lemsip and some buds lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

Just invested in one of these  http://www.salehydroponics.co.uk/store/products/Homebox-Silver-XL.html not paid that stupid price though , i moaned i wanted a secret jardin and the guy at the hydro shop said these where better so i told him id be using his shop quite alot so if he could sell me one of these for the same price of jardin id have it .... £140 later its in my house waiting to be built lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

witha grow tent do you stick ya ballast inside or outside ??


----------



## VanishingToaster (May 26, 2011)

www.jungleseeds.com


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

woohoo osirus and oasis have both sprouted and are on 12/12 under my cfl ... pics to follow


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2011)

easy all how r we all doing? stoned or thinking about it i hope. had no internet all week nor sky. but we r back now. wot have i missed. ladies well into flower now is exciting time. thinking just over month left. bout light one up and watch ufc before th ex gets back from work.


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

cheddaman said:


> View attachment 1618779 my super lemon haze 4 weeks from harvest cant fukin wait caus im sik to death of buying 1.3g for £20 its robbery man! saying that the weeds always quality
> 
> plenty of different cheese strains exodus etc
> plenty of different haze strains dutch,lemon,english etc
> ...


 yaldy 1.3g 20s suk big hairy baws i feel ur pain


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Just smoked my first bit of livers. Very tasty. Really stoned. That my smoke report. What more do u need.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just smoked my first bit of livers. Very tasty. Really stoned. That my smoke report. What more do u need.lol


yaldy billy wer u a coco user swell?


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> witha grow tent do you stick ya ballast inside or outside ??


iv always had em outside dude as they get hot,dont think theyd make a heat diff tho if u had gud venting eh


----------



## WOWgrow (May 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just smoked my first bit of livers. Very tasty. Really stoned. That my smoke report. What more do u need.lol


lol, thats good enough for me bro.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Got a bit para there. Started thinking bout bills and money. 20mins my business partner has been calming me down


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

that the livers dude?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 26, 2011)

you liking the livers then sbilly? im bout to tuck into a slice and spark a spliff.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Now I am.lol Went a bit para there.lol Fucking lightweight so I am. Proper stoned sambo m8.


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

Just got the tent set up ... well no electrics set up just the tent haha , it looks well good so far , the dimpled mylar is alot thicker than i thought!


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

i'm hereforth banning all talk of livers on this thread untill mine is done in about 3-4 weeks. i shall personaly be handing out infractions lmfao  (i'm joking just incase u cant pick up on the sarcasm through the web page lol)


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Offt. Fuck having alot of that stuff about. Say goodbye to a week or so


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1618732View attachment 1618731View attachment 1618730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin crackin billy boy, you arty farty fooka!! lol



supersillybilly said:


> The fairy came to me this morning with a sample of them Livers. What a smell........ I'll inform you guys of the smoke later





mantiszn said:


> the liver clone fairy visited me last night





supersillybilly said:


> Ma fucking office is reeking. One of the wee birds just said "I can smell some quality green". lol





supersillybilly said:


> Its in one. lol Don't think u understand the smell of the livers.lol





supersillybilly said:


> Mmmmm.......pate. Gonae finish up early a shmoke up the livers and get a bit of tiger on the ps3





supersillybilly said:


> Just smoked my first bit of livers. Very tasty. Really stoned. That my smoke report. What more do u need.lol





bamslayer said:


> that the livers dude?





las fingerez said:


> i'm hereforth banning all talk of livers on this thread untill mine is done in about 3-4 weeks. i shall personaly be handing out infractions lmfao  (i'm joking just incase u cant pick up on the sarcasm through the web page lol)





supersillybilly said:


> Offt. Fuck having alot of that stuff about. Say goodbye to a week or so



Right lads im with las on this 1 lets ban the livers talk, its doin my nut in!!!!!!....... i live round the corner where the shit came from and i cant get my hands on sod all, not had a wiff of the blues for weeks!! 
Im hopin the fairy will visit me!!....go on flower! please???? lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2011)

i agree - i got a about a 7-10 week wait before i get my first taste :~( it's gonna be excruciating 

edit - i didn't mention that forbidden word.. 



las fingerez said:


> i'm hereforth banning all talk of livers on this thread untill mine is done in about 3-4 weeks. i shall personaly be handing out infractions lmfao  (i'm joking just incase u cant pick up on the sarcasm through the web page lol)


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

its sucks big battered baws Pukka!


----------



## Griffta (May 26, 2011)

I'm feeling better as I think I was a complete tool with the way I plugged my contactor in. Basically I'm thinking my malfunctioning timer is down to it being plugged into a 4-plug extension thing instead of straight into the wall. 
This blue cheese i bought is decent, still jealous of you lot tootin on the 'plants that cant be named' (this includes exo cheese & blues for me)


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

haha "blues" still counts but i'll let u off this one time as it wasnt mentioned before lmfao 

i think i said in my tired state but the exodus is coming to the uk soon guys, ur fairy is gonna be getting a clone fairly soon


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

las i need a fairy like you lol ... got 4 weeks for my AK48 and PPP to finish  i can resist while its growing , its the damn drying and curing where my patience wears thin hahah


----------



## RobbieP (May 26, 2011)

i got a barneys blue cheese MALE , that im gonna keep for pollen , ive got Ak48 , PPP , Nirvana ICE , and Velvet Bud females ... what do you all think would be the best to pollinate ? im leaning toward creating some cheesey blue ice or pure blue power ... even a blue velvet ?!?! so many combos hahaha...


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

pippy05 said:


> Hey UK!! noob alert, just started first grow, left on windowsill for first 8 weeks, read up on this slightly worrying addiction of growing and moved to a loft, well vent,12/12 for 2 weeks now, and the pics is where im at, i dont know if this is going to get any further now?View attachment 1619391View attachment 1619392View attachment 1619394View attachment 1619395



u mean taller? yeah maybe a bit and its gonna start smelling soon lol

edit - ghee butter cookie number 2 just going down


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

Goodnight las.lol


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 26, 2011)

so here is my 2 new plants  

Lowryder Lemon Skunk


and my Thai Skunk


the thai skunk got a bit burnt due to the light being too close, but other than that, very nice looking  alot thinner leaves than the lemon skunk, looks cool


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 26, 2011)

3 weeks tommorrow till choppin again boys seems like yesterday the last chop and is lookin like theres a little less than 3 whole days again lol!!
i mentioned that id b doin flowerin from rooted clones but decided to give them 10 days veg this round and started a little lstin once i turned to flower and all i can say is bam the bitches liked the bendin over lol ill put some pics up tommorrow of a plant i let lose and a plant with a little lst and by god you ll see the diffrence i think around 40 to 50 oz this time round but this is on a 10 week cycle from rooted clones till chop instead of the normal 12 to 13 weeks so all is good !!


----------



## bamslayer (May 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 3 weeks tommorrow till choppin again boys seems like yesterday the last chop and is lookin like theres a little less than 3 whole days again lol!!
> i mentioned that id b doin flowerin from rooted clones but decided to give them 10 days veg this round and started a little lstin once i turned to flower and all i can say is bam the bitches liked the bendin over lol ill put some pics up tommorrow of a plant i let lose and a plant with a little lst and by god you ll see the diffrence i think around 40 to 50 oz this time round but this is on a 10 week cycle from rooted clones till chop instead of the normal 12 to 13 weeks so all is good !!


hehehehe u said 40-50 ounce,makes me dizzy thinkin bout that


----------



## mantiszn (May 27, 2011)

good moanin'

*yawnz*


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Morning m8


----------



## mantiszn (May 27, 2011)

are these the sleepy eyed ones or the angry eyed ones..

[video=youtube;OPCYP6YTDAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPCYP6YTDAg[/video]


----------



## Geozander (May 27, 2011)

After a long and unplanned abscence, i'm back! Wheres everone gone????????


----------



## Geozander (May 27, 2011)

There has either been alot of name changes or loads of people been deleted. Hey ho, thats how it go's.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

thats the best lookin game o citys ever! ahah


----------



## Ontheball (May 27, 2011)

morning riu , think i busted a sneaky male trying to kick it with my lesbians but ive only just woke up and i aint sure so ill get a pic up in a sec.


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

Morning lads 

I have been a busy man. Finished the crop of my chronic haze and just started smokin the crop from my 12/12 from seed bagseed. Got about 1.5 oz off each the chronic haze and about an oz i reckon of the 12/12 from seed effort. Chronic haze is definately one im gonna get again, spectacular looking, smelling, and my god it had me plastered.

Ive just started my second grow now and ive expanded my horizons, ive now got two 600w hps, got a carbon filter and inline fan, built a room for them and got it all reflectived out. Ive got 32 plants now as apposed to my meer 3 before  

I have 6 x Cataract Kush, 6 x Confidential Cheese, 5 x Skunk No1, 5 x Super Skunk, 1 x Northern Lights Auto, 1 x Burmese Kush, 1 x Kushage, 1 x S.A.G.E, 1 x White Widow, 1 x Diesel, 2 x Heavy Duty Fruity Reg, and 2 x Darkstar Reg.

Every single one of the seeds germinated and 15 have broke soil so far. Il get pictures soon and get my second grow journal underway . I missed the chat from this forum too, hows everybodys grows goin?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Upping your game Ally. Progression, thats what I like to see. I may add though its alot of work, trust me. lol


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Upping your game Ally. Progression, thats what I like to see. I may add though its alot of work, trust me. lol


I can imagine mate, the fun has just begun lol. Im no lookin forward to when i hav to start feedin them nutes cos they take a lot of water n its gonna be a lot a nutes. You got your autopot system back up n runnin?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Naw its Wilma's m8. Had nightmares this grow but seems to be working out now. Had to take down my tent and shit. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

from 3 to 32 hahaah nice work man! kanny lineup of strains too


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1620532
> 
> 
> 
> Naw its Wilma's m8. Had nightmares this grow but seems to be working out now. Had to take down my tent and shit. lol


Certainly looks the part now mate. Did that forest out grow the tent lol ?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> from 3 to 32 hahaah nice work man! kanny lineup of strains too


Cheers mate, cant wait to get my wee jars of all the different strains all nice n cured. It'l be a tough decision every day


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Be prepared Ally boy. I thought it would be easy with 16. Alot of trimming and opening up and LST to be done. I'll know next time. lol


Aye Ally it was bursting out the tent. lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 27, 2011)

Right ive been trying to get this plant to show sex for 2 weeks now and it doesnt appear to be doing shit. I know that the 2 spikes at each node arent sex , but have gander at the picture , they dont look like balls at all but then this is the only new growth and there not the general spikes :S


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Be prepared Ally boy. I thought it would be easy with 16. Alot of trimming and opening up and LST to be done. I'll know next time. lol
> 
> 
> Aye Ally it was bursting out the tent. lol


Im no sure about the LST, bit tight in my grow room n i can barely reach the back row a plants without there bein a forest in the way. I can always take them out to do some work but il just need to wait n see. As long as i get the 32 main colas gettin light il be happy.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Right ive been trying to get this plant to show sex for 2 weeks now and it doesnt appear to be doing shit. I know that the 2 spikes at each node arent sex , but have gander at the picture , they dont look like balls at all but then this is the only new growth and there not the general spikes :S


Im none the wiser m8. Just need to wait a bit longer


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> Im no sure about the LST, bit tight in my grow room n i can barely reach the back row a plants without there bein a forest in the way. I can always take them out to do some work but il just need to wait n see. As long as i get the 32 main colas gettin light il be happy.


Might need to make another door in the tent m8. Thats what I was going to do but I just said fuck it, while holding a pair of scissors.lol

Trust me your gonae have to train them. Mark my words.lol


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Might need to make another door in the tent m8. Thats what I was going to do but I just said fuck it, while holding a pair of scissors.lol


Ya mad man lol. My rooms up agains the back of my garage n its the full width so ive only got the front to work from, could get tricky but I think can take 8 plants out then work on the 24 in there n the 8 out the room. I think lol.


----------



## Ontheball (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im none the wiser m8. Just need to wait a bit longer


awww lame man im sick of this plant i might just kill it anyways.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

I've come to the realisation that i either need to find a new house or have an epiphany, not enough space!


----------



## Ontheball (May 27, 2011)

Is it worth upgrading to bigger pots even tho im in flower ?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Is it worth upgrading to bigger pots even tho im in flower ?


I wouldn't m8 but it can be done


----------



## Razztafarai (May 27, 2011)

I'm buying a Volcano Vaporizer for a friend, which I know sounds absurdly generous, but she's a smoking buddy of mine of some ten years standing who has recently needed surgery for lung problems (unrelated to smoking, but my lot would all prefer it if she followed the doctor's advice and inhaled as little actual smoke as possible as she came scarily close to death when her lung collapsed, and needed some serious emergency surgery. Wasn't a fun time for any of us). She's trying to cut down her smoking but finding it really, really difficult, so this seems like something that could genuinely help.

I've worked out which version I'm going for (the digital one with a solid valve, since you ask. What do you mean you didn't?), I just need to choose somewhere to order it from.

Is anyone here in a position to recommend a stockist? The prices seem to vary by about £60-70 for the same model which is a significant proportion of the price (£330-400), but I'm more concerned with getting it from somewhere that'll not try screw her over if there are any problems with it: I don't mind paying a bit extra for peace of mind. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

Heres some pics of my new grow


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've come to the realisation that i either need to find a new house or have an epiphany, not enough space!


Epiphany Mmmmmmm........ I usually have them sitting on the toilet.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> Heres some pics of my new grow
> 
> View attachment 1620557View attachment 1620558View attachment 1620559View attachment 1620560


Nice m8. I hope you don't get the same issues I had with space. Wot lights u got Ally


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice m8. I hope you don't get the same issues I had with space. Wot lights u got Ally


600w hps. it gets pretty toasty in there but it should be fine, better than my cold loft.


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Right ive been trying to get this plant to show sex for 2 weeks now and it doesnt appear to be doing shit. I know that the 2 spikes at each node arent sex , but have gander at the picture , they dont look like balls at all but then this is the only new growth and there not the general spikes :S


 i had a plant like this last time round , sone plants wont show sex until there fully mature even if on 12/12 ... mine was a ak47 x WW and it took 7 weeks of 12/12 before it even showed sex ... proper knocked my routine out !


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice m8. I hope you don't get the same issues I had with space. Wot lights u got Ally


You only got 2 m8?


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You only got 2 m8?


aye i hink that should be enough. what do you think?


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Epiphany Mmmmmmm........ I usually have them sitting on the toilet.lol


JAnoitors epiphany toilet on scrubs  just trying to work out how i can maximize the use of my available floor space but not resort to small enough pots that they need refilling and such every day or so. It's proving very difficult, just no solid ideas coming to mind. Think i'd like to go back to soil or coco but not too convenient unless i can claim to be doing work out in the garden i don't have


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> aye i hink that should be enough. what do you think?


32 plants 2x600w. Mmmmm......more, more. Ive got 16 under 2 and I want more.lol


----------



## allywado (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 32 plants 2x600w. Mmmmm......more, more. Ive got 16 under 2 and I want more.lol


iv still got my 400w there that i plan on sellin so if i cant i might chuck that in too but im probably gonae see what i can get from the two, i hink it shoul be fine. maybe lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

less is more lads ive got 4 in auto's 2 in airpots under 2, 600's and the tents nearly full. im getting more weight out of the autopots than ive ever had out of any other pots even the airpots.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> less is more lads ive got 4 in auto's 2 in airpots under 2, 600's and the tents nearly full. im getting more weight out of the autopots than ive ever had out of any other pots even the airpots.


More plants is normally more work i've found from growing it to harvesting it. Have your autopots been blocking at all don? They tempt me but i don't like the idea of it flooding the neighbours etc


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Don your right m8. I had 2 plants last grow and got 15oz. Ive got 16 now and expecting 30-40oz. If u aint got the space, it does affect yield and ttt is right aswel, alot of more work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> I'm buying a Volcano Vaporizer for a friend, which I know sounds absurdly generous, but she's a smoking buddy of mine of some ten years standing who has recently needed surgery for lung problems (unrelated to smoking, but my lot would all prefer it if she followed the doctor's advice and inhaled as little actual smoke as possible as she came scarily close to death when her lung collapsed, and needed some serious emergency surgery. Wasn't a fun time for any of us). She's trying to cut down her smoking but finding it really, really difficult, so this seems like something that could genuinely help.
> 
> I've worked out which version I'm going for (the digital one with a solid valve, since you ask. What do you mean you didn't?), I just need to choose somewhere to order it from.
> 
> ...


they should come with at least a manufacturers 1 year guarantee from any of the stockists so choose the cheapest 

and props to you that grow is sweet!


----------



## masterDB (May 27, 2011)

With a secret jardin dr240w (2.4m x 1.2m x 2m), can anyone suggest what exhuast/intake fan size to get?? ive been trying to calculate some figuers from other posts on RIU, but it doesnt seem to be working out.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

Remember that you have statutory protection, implied warranties and such, worth reading up on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> More plants is normally more work i've found from growing it to harvesting it. Have your autopots been blocking at all don? They tempt me but i don't like the idea of it flooding the neighbours etc


 yup ive tried sog am doing scrog now and ive done trees to medium size girls inbetween and so far scrog spanks the lot. the auto's did block but that was doiwn to me not using a filter (basement shiting sent me half the fuckin thing and it wasnt in the destructions...) have to check the filter now n then when the build up is getting bad in the bottom of the res but otherwise they're sweet. yeild is going to be off the chart


supersillybilly said:


> Don your right m8. I had 2 plants last grow and got 15oz. Ive got 16 now and expecting 30-40oz. If u aint got the space, it does affect yield and ttt is right aswel, alot of more work


 aye its finding the happy medium eh


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> I'm buying a Volcano Vaporizer for a friend, which I know sounds absurdly generous, but she's a smoking buddy of mine of some ten years standing who has recently needed surgery for lung problems (unrelated to smoking, but my lot would all prefer it if she followed the doctor's advice and inhaled as little actual smoke as possible as she came scarily close to death when her lung collapsed, and needed some serious emergency surgery. Wasn't a fun time for any of us). She's trying to cut down her smoking but finding it really, really difficult, so this seems like something that could genuinely help.
> 
> I've worked out which version I'm going for (the digital one with a solid valve, since you ask. What do you mean you didn't?), I just need to choose somewhere to order it from.
> 
> ...


ive had the cheaper 1 for 31/2 years with no probs


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2011)

Don when i said less is more dura said only men with small dicks say that


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

thats weird, havent been in here for about a week and the first post i see is quoting me!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> Don when i said less is more dura said only men with small dicks say that


aye he's always talking some bollocks or other  


jus kiddin afore ya gan radgy gadgee


----------



## smouleringskunk (May 27, 2011)

Oi! Oi! nice 1 a uk thread, im 5 weeks into my first grow, I've got 4 plants 1x Afghan kush x skunk, 1x blueberry gum, 1x blue cheese and 1x moby dick.
I'm using a blue 125w and 3x red 75w cfl's for veg and iv got in another room a 400w hps all seems to be well fingers crossed ill keep posting


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye he's always talking some bollocks or other
> 
> 
> jus kiddin afore ya gan radgy gadgee


lol, cheers don!


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

i have no grows on the go......i feel like a fuckin pervert peepin thru windows when i come in here...its doin my fuckin head in....ive got every single bloody thing i need to start a grow, seeds , nutes the fuckin lot but coz i'm on bail i'm abit jitttery bout startin up rite now. not fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

what do you lot reckon for the champions league final the morrow? im gonna put a daft quid on man u to win 4-3 @ 200/1


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

Barack Obama went to meet his eighth cousin when he was in Ireland this week.

To give you an idea how far removed that is, my seventh cousin is jackie chan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

how long afore your date dura? reckon youll be bound over for a while after that?

not rubbing it in but have a deeks at these beauties

Livers





psychosis





exo cherry cheese x livers





exo cherry cheese x livers nugs






good weekend peeps


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

Man, is that exo cheery your own creation? Looks absolutely top notch! As does the psycho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

its a cross of heaths black rose and the exodus cheese which i ran through the livers, so half mine ish haha thing smells like exo cheesy berries buds are like rocks too, im praying the reveg pulls through but she spit out a few selfed beans so ive a few fems to fall back on if needs be. thanks man!


----------



## mantiszn (May 27, 2011)

that is a beautiful ting....

is the purp from the cubes or the strain? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


>


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

Probably the black rose, stupid crazy ass plant. Remember you saying you'd a cople of beans tucked away but didn't know you'd crossed em.. Just makes me more and more excited to get my new guys into flowering so i can find some males.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that is a beautiful ting....
> is the purp from the cubes or the strain?


 strain VVV


tip top toker said:


> Probably the black rose, stupid crazy ass plant. Remember you saying you'd a cople of beans tucked away but didn't know you'd crossed em.. Just makes me more and more excited to get my new guys into flowering so i can find some males.


 yeah ive got a few still and i sent a few to a good mucker in the states who has done a seed run  fairy inbound!!!!! i didnt do the original exo to black rose just to the livers.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Don m8 does that Ice trick work


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

Ummhmmmmmm, i'll have to keep my eyes and ears open for that one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Don m8 does that Ice trick work


 aye, it will bring out colours in strains that have colour in them but it wont turn a green plant purp. 


tip top toker said:


> Ummhmmmmmm, i'll have to keep my eyes and ears open for that one


 well buddy our good friend Highlander over the pond has asked me to distribute the beans to worthy peeps, he's been doing some really fucking great crosses.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

well looks like i never keep my eyes and ears open quite enough, american is he eh? trust me not to pay attention


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

yeah his journal has all the recent breeding:



Highlanders cave said:


> Black Rose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> strain VVV
> 
> yeah ive got a few still and i sent a few to a good mucker in the states who has done a seed run  fairy inbound!!!!! i didnt do the original exo to black rose just to the livers.


so what do we have to promise the clone fairy to get a cut of that sent thru then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

answers on the back of a postcard  no cuts just beans.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

bout 250g of canna-ghee in this cake should be fun lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

you love them cakes dont you sambo lol. have a good one mate.

wicked pictures don, love the colours on the cc x livers. 

saw some guy get FUCKED UP in a club last night. he sucker punched a guy who wasnt lookin then the guy that got punched musta been a boxer or something cause he just turned round in a second and went to town on this guys face with the quickest jabs Ive ever seen lol. took 4 bouncers to get him off the guy. lots of blood


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

@ don.....lookin fucin fantastic mate, jealous as fuck ya sod!!lol.....im due for mi intermediate diet on the 15th of june, in scotland thats the 2nd appearance, ur first is to give ur plea, at this point the evidence is introduced so that both the crown(p.f in scotland) and defence can start building there case, this wont happen in my case as a deal has already been offfered by the crown, they will drop 4 charges as long as i plead guilty to the 3 more serious ones...as i was caught bang to rights, literally (sittin in the drivers seat wasted in a guys front garden with his new wall surrounding me) i will plead guilty straight away. i will be bailed for background reports , this usually takes 3 weeks and then sentenced. probs 18 month-2 years driving ban and maybe comm service witha heavy fine and alcohol counsellling(which im already doing)...btw silly billy, still havent seen those cubes yet mate.


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

Geordie chat up .
"When this bar closes I'm going to take you outside, drag you up the dark alley and fuck the arse off you"
"You missed the part where your going to buy me a kebab....."


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> answers on the back of a postcard  no cuts just beans.


ill happily settle for 1 bean if the fairy is that gracious


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ill happily settle for 1 bean if the fairy is that gracious


thought you were trying to get rid of plant numbers? haha


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thought you were trying to get rid of plant numbers? haha


dont listen to anything this lot say.........i suspect they are all on drugs.............


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

An anti-gay campaigner was being interviewed about lesbian tennis players. He said "It's a good job that Martina Navratilova never played Anna Kournikova - can you imagine what would have happened in the showers afterwards if Anna had bent down to pick up the soap while Martina was behind her?" 
There was a pause, then he asked "Well?" 
The interviewer said "Quiet - I'm imagining."


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

ok, so here im sittin in front of the pc, ive got my tic money for my guy sittin, a good lump of white but not a lot of spare cash, ive talked the bank into knocking £60 from my charges, although this wont affect me till tuesday but does mean i can get a loan if need be from elsewhere.....ive also got my new prescription of ant abuse tablets from the doc.....can we all see where this is going??? dilemma .


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ok, so here im sittin in front of the pc, ive got my tic money for my guy sittin, a good lump of white but not a lot of spare cash, ive talked the bank into knocking £60 from my charges, although this wont affect me till tuesday but does mean i can get a loan if need be from elsewhere.....ive also got my new prescription of ant abuse tablets from the doc.....can we all see where this is going??? dilemma .


m8 you been doing this same old routine for the few YEARS i been on riu why not just accept you are who u are a crazy scot who loves his booze n drugs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Geordie chat up .
> "When this bar closes I'm going to take you outside, drag you up the dark alley and fuck the arse off you"
> "You missed the part where your going to buy me a kebab....."



And that's the birds tellin the gadgies  good luck man tho I guess.it'll be no jailtime the rest you can deal with eh


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

Back upto your old tricks ey dura. 

about 6 new shoots showed up overnight, gonna fill that screen way to fast.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

thats screaming bigger tent WoW, that pyscho m8 gets real wide too in flower.

good work tho geezer alls looking nice, liked that story bout the fight in the club last night lol serves the cunt right trying to sucker punch people, im the best tho m8 got a glass jaw like no1s everytime ive been punched i get knocked out then it dont hurt no more lol well not till ya wake up at least.


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> And that's the birds tellin the gadgies  good luck man tho I guess.it'll be no jailtime the rest you can deal with eh


na no jail time....i dont think so anyway...the drugs were all personal and ive been out of bother for years...welll not been caught anyway!


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 you been doing this same old routine for the few YEARS i been on riu why not just accept you are who u are a crazy scot who loves his booze n drugs lol


yeah mate maybe i should just accept my dna and get on with it!!cant really see me changing now.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

Looking good there pukka, my screen is gonna get cramped rather quick once it starts budding


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Don those bud snaps wer amazin,reckon u guys shud do me a budmail service il stick a finger back in the post eh


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> na no jail time....i dont think so anyway...the drugs were all personal and ive been out of bother for years...welll not been caught anyway!


yaldy jus thot id put in...my mate got caught with a Klik in a car at the st.enoch centre ,only got 240 hours community bullshit n a yeard probation dude.....


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Don those bud snaps wer amazin,reckon u guys shud do me a budmail service il stick a finger back in the post eh


the royal mail can be a good friend if ya got the right links hay peoples lolololol u gotta remember tho m8 ur a newbie May 2011 just gives it away kinda lololol im wrecked as usual n being a nob please 4give my bad self lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

its gravy mofo,any1 used Dutchsecret before,tis my only option for dam gear this neck o the woods


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

il upgrade that finger to jus 1 baw then eh!?any takers haha


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats screaming bigger tent WoW, that pyscho m8 gets real wide too in flower.
> 
> good work tho geezer alls looking nice, liked that story bout the fight in the club last night lol serves the cunt right trying to sucker punch people, im the best tho m8 got a glass jaw like no1s everytime ive been punched i get knocked out then it dont hurt no more lol well not till ya wake up at least.


you're tellin me mate, would kill for a bigger tent! The psyco and trainwreck have a lot of catching up to do lol.

thats what the guy shouted at him after. haha ive had jelly legs a few times caught on the chin but never been proper gone.

whos pukka ttt  that a couple days in flower now?


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yaldy jus thot id put in...my mate got caught with a Klik in a car at the st.enoch centre ,only got 240 hours community bullshit n a yeard probation dude.....


i had a bag of blues, think maybe 60 or so and when they got the warrant it was just 8 plants(7 really coz 1 was dead) they were only bout 10" tall so no worries, losing a tent was a pain in the ass but i have enuff spare equipment anyway, losing the fuckin car and licence will piss me off eventually. its not really bothering me too much rite now, in fact i recon ive probably lost half a stone coz ive got to walk but i live rite in the centre of the town so everything is less than a 5 min walk, tbh the cost of running the car was gettin to me anyway, i found i'd been driving a lot less since the fuel prices started climbing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Don those bud snaps wer amazin,reckon u guys shud do me a budmail service il stick a finger back in the post eh


paypal only gear goes in the post 2 days after it clears OUT of the paypal. hahahah nea fuckin bother sunshine lmao... 

i got too much to lose fella.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i had a bag of blues, think maybe 60 or so and when they got the warrant it was just 8 plants(7 really coz 1 was dead) they were only bout 10" tall so no worries, losing a tent was a pain in the ass but i have enuff spare equipment anyway, losing the fuckin car and licence will piss me off eventually. its not really bothering me too much rite now, in fact i recon ive probably lost half a stone coz ive got to walk but i live rite in the centre of the town so everything is less than a 5 min walk, tbh the cost of running the car was gettin to me anyway, i found i'd been driving a lot less since the fuel prices started climbing.


why the fuck wud they take a tent?thats like wen they took ma fukin grinder cos it had been 'used' my first spacecase!
legally bought shit shud not be taken.
Polis obviously jus had extra space in his bitchin big garage the fudgpackin porker!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> paypal only gear goes in the post 2 days after it clears OUT of the paypal. hahahah nea fuckin bother sunshine lmao...
> 
> i got too much to lose fella.


chill out don its the reciever thats gotta worry lol you wana see some black rose trees you no where to send lolol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> paypal only gear goes in the post 2 days after it clears OUT of the paypal. hahahah nea fuckin bother sunshine lmao...
> 
> i got too much to lose fella.


haha aye well u dont ask u dont get eh!

through serious withdrawel n nae drugs but fukin caffeine,i had a beltar of an idea to go make bubblebag tea n it worked a treat! got a wee duntout that dust!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> haha aye well u dont ask u dont get eh!
> 
> through serious withdrawel n nae drugs but fukin caffeine,i had a beltar of an idea to go make bubblebag tea n it worked a treat! got a wee duntout that dust!


u really on 1 off them outa scot islands with no dope then m8?


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

paypal does fukin rule


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> u really on 1 off them outa scot islands with no dope then m8?


howd u guess haha

aye dude,n iv got a baby due any moment n not a stinkin one,a real one haha

ach jus the nerves talkin,not had a nice bit o cheech in hmm 6-8 month sambo.

cant smoke it anymore unless i get maself some gum free papers.

but im with u on the eatin it,much cleaner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

fuck me you on benbecula or some place lad? aye shy bairns get nowt eh. never know your donald though man.


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> chill out don its the reciever thats gotta worry lol you wana see some *black rose* trees you no where to send lolol


*cough cough* fairy is also on its way 2 me


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me you on benbecula or some place lad? aye shy bairns get nowt eh. never know your donald though man.


Lewis dude,u mus know benbecula tho if ur namin it eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

fam in the forces man  guess outdoors is well out the question eh!

and sambo i may or may not have done this before


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

here don did you go movin to england ?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fam in the forces man  guess outdoors is well out the question eh!
> 
> and sambo i may or may not have done this before


well stop bitching then don aint that what you told me 18mnths ago bout finding a gurilla spot in the uk lolol im pissed m8 giving it large but that is what ya told me pissed up likewise mind lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

hahahah no way man. im a proper army brat i was born in hanover, germany did 5 year there then moved to the toon.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fam in the forces man  guess outdoors is well out the question eh!
> 
> and sambo i may or may not have done this before


ex soldier? usin benbecula airport t get up ther then?


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

aaaritey man gotye,so whys it say sunny england ther under ur pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well stop bitching then don aint that what you told me 18mnths ago bout finding a gurilla spot in the uk lolol im pissed m8 giving it large but that is what ya told me pissed up likewise mind lolol


hhahah fuck me your memories better than my birds  dont remember what i said yesterday man let alone 18 months back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aaaritey man gotye,so whys it say sunny england ther under ur pic


irony lad. its always shining down on the toon....


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

sorry bout the questionquestionsquestions n overpostin.
aye outdoor is off the cards as thers no trees for cover n its wet n gale winds all day.
They do seem to do allright out in the poly tunnel but got a bit para as iv the local nosy neighbours wantin to come in for cups of tea n gay shit like that so had t hide em indoors.
So gutted n all iv got a massiv boarded loft up there n no power supply an im usin a wee cupboard for a few toters,
straaange sober existence this....


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> whos pukka ttt  that a couple days in flower now?


Haha, who knows i should receive liability protection when i'm stoned, i can say some silly things 

That cheese is just coming up on 2 weeks 12/12, havn't thought out my game plan too well, i've 7 plants in the veg tent that will want flowering before too long, all regs so all hell could break loose come 12/12


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh cant take it any more.....ahm goin tae the pub....ahm fuckin losing the plot!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhahah fuck me your memories better than my birds  dont remember what i said yesterday man let alone 18 months back.


memory better than the missus! fuck il be wanting to move back in then lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, who knows i should receive liability protection when i'm stoned, i can say some silly things
> 
> That cheese is just coming up on 2 weeks 12/12, havn't thought out my game plan too well, i've 7 plants in the veg tent that will want flowering before too long, all regs so all hell could break loose come 12/12


Haha, you've got quite a small cab as well haven't you? be interesting to see how it unfolds for you!



bamslayer said:


> So gutted n all iv got a massiv boarded loft up there n no power supply an im usin a wee cupboard for a few toters, straaange sober existence this....


Big ass heavy duty extension lead? I run my 600W and fans through one of them no trouble.


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Big ass heavy duty extension lead? I run my 600W and fans through one of them no trouble.


I did too. I had 3x 600w, an extractor fan and an oscilating fan, all running off a regular extension lead you can buy in Tescos. From my bedroom to the attic.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

i wish man the door to the loft is bang smack in the middle of the hall ceiling n a cable going up to it would be easily spotted.got 2 sets of parentals coming up to see us an the baby wen its born so cant have any para para u know.
my folks know what to look for caught me with 4 foot high sensis at back of the garage n hunners o ganj wen i was growing up they know the signs n smells haha

her folks smoke soapy man so theyv no sense o smell, tis skankyness.

looking at renting something a bit better an a litl further out th way so i can have something similar to ur setup dude.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

Time to go big bam! 

you got any pics of your grow airwave?


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Haha, you've got quite a small cab as well haven't you? be interesting to see how it unfolds for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Big ass heavy duty extension lead? I run my 600W and fans through one of them no trouble.


It's about 6 feet by 8 feet but alas is only 50cm deep, and lights have a square footprint, not a long thin one. I'll be able to get 3 40L totes in there which means say 6+ ounces a tote, so should be ok, just popped lots of seeds and trying to work out how to deal wiht it all, i'd planned on keeping mothers until i'd crossed em all over and gotten lots of seeds of all. I figure buy a reg pack of seeds, or just 3 reg seeds, breed em and have many hundred seeds for the future


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

katy perry is FIT!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

that is a very wise financial decision ttt, not to mention fun as hell!

@bam, could you not drill a hole in the ceiling and just box it up so it looks like a pipeline or something. If you were really set on doing it, it'd be pretty easy but yeh a tent is a pretty nice little setup. I would recommend gettin a bigger one though lol, its like a disease, you just want to keep growing!


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

big is best dude,am dribblin thinkin bout hps again. got my big bang auto fems for 20 bucks from herbies n they got here yesterday in 3 days.

u seen or used big bang autos b4?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

not seen any mate, im not to well versed on the new line of autos that seem to be popping out everywhere


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Time to go big bam!
> 
> you got any pics of your grow airwave?


Nah, don't grow up there any more. Moved to larger locations.


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i wish man the door to the loft is bang smack in the middle of the hall ceiling n a cable going up to it would be easily spotted.got 2 sets of parentals coming up to see us an the baby wen its born so cant have any para para u know.
> my folks know what to look for caught me with 4 foot high sensis at back of the garage n hunners o ganj wen i was growing up they know the signs n smells haha
> 
> her folks smoke soapy man so theyv no sense o smell, tis skankyness.
> ...


You just need a small hole in the ceiling of one of the down stairs rooms, just big enough to put a cable through. You can do it with a drill bit. In the corner, or behind a wardrobe to hide the cable. The smell is easy to deal with.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Nah, don't grow up there any more. Moved to larger locations.


commercial?


----------



## 00ashoo (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> You just need a small hole in the ceiling of one of the down stairs rooms, just big enough to put a cable through. You can do it with a drill bit. In the corner, or behind a wardrobe to hide the cable. The smell is easy to deal with.


runnin the cable behind a waredrobe aint too hidden , if your walls are renderd and not plasterboard chip away a slot down the wall to runn the cable n plaster it back up 5bar jobby


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

come-on wow read a few of airwaves post's he aint growing no auto's under a cfl ina cupboard lol

my bad the cake and vodka is kicking in lolol


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> commercial?


Did you just call me a common criminal? How dare you slander my good name like that! I'll have you know that I'm a productive and law abiding member of society. A pillar of the community! How dare you, Sir!


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> You just need a small hole in the ceiling of one of the down stairs rooms, just big enough to put a cable through. You can do it with a drill bit. In the corner, or behind a wardrobe to hide the cable. The smell is easy to deal with.


yhar is a possibility


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

cant really b fuckin around wif plaster n drillin holes in shit up here landlord is too nosy n as i say he built the house so will know if anythins dif wen i leave.

need t get a cushty old house with a barn or shed to go big bada boom but keepin it personal.

could always float some off in a bottle to u guys on the mainland haha


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

ther all crazee christian too so wud not wana get caught wif annnythin.fuk some1 just double parking on the main st is enough to make local paper headlines here!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

lol you keep posting sambo, you'll be slipping off into neverland annnyyyyyy second now. 

I think ttt might be the only one of us who doesn't sell any of their bud but when I say commercial im talking multiple K's of watts.


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> cant really b fuckin around wif plaster n drillin holes in shit up here landlord is too nosy n as i say he built the house so will know if anythins dif wen i leave.
> 
> need t get a cushty old house with a barn or shed to go big bada boom but keepin it personal.
> 
> could always float some off in a bottle to u guys on the mainland haha



Renting a property is fucking murder. If you do it through an agency they run a credit check, want to see bank statements, references from an employer and they want to check the property every three months.
Even if you get a property straight from the owner, he'll probably want to check the property every now and then.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Renting a property is fucking murder. If you do it through an agency they run a credit check, want to see bank statements, references from an employer and they want to check the property every three months.
> Even if you get a property straight from the owner, he'll probably want to check the property every now and then.


yeah man been dreamin of a mortgage but will never happen,the way i see it if my mate only got community for a Klik i can get caught wif 10dip dab bags full of it lol personal.
im not lookin to yield much just a couple rare ass bangin buds every couple months n id be well chuffed.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

i would pay to have a growers licence like 2 plant wonder being ur max or summit and as many checks as the fuckers wud want.

obv that would still be silly tho for growing a plant but wud be reasonable if they wer not gona go like canada n shiz


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

realistically, how long do you reckon it'll be before we get medical at least over here?


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> realistically, how long do you reckon it'll be before we get medical at least over here?


there is that shit made in england from weed man,in a spray form.
can get it off ur gp under ther discretian.

forgot the name of it right now,fuk. but bush owns most of the shares in it anyways....

think it will be a long time they make to much money fining people


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

SAVITEX is the name


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

It's that treatment for MS isnt it? I mean like the med they have over in the states atm where you can walk in and buy bud lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

when countrys like america n canada are legalising it it cant be too far off tho eh?!
wev jus got a lot of mongoliods in the uk that believe what they see n hear on tv n radio about 'evil' cannabis.


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> realistically, how long do you reckon it'll be before we get medical at least over here?


As a country, one of our biggest exports is pharmaceuticals. Which means the very people that are against cannabis are also very powerful. Because of this, I don't see it ever happening. It will take a revolution.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

agreed but what bout it being decrimalised to free up police time, courts etc?


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> It's that treatment for MS isnt it? I mean like the med they have over in the states atm where you can walk in and buy bud lol


think so man,ther was a documentai on it i watched that had lotsa info on it.

wouldnt mind neckin a bottle


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> agreed but what bout it being decrimalised to free up police time, courts etc?


gives the government lotsa reason to have lotsa police employed and is probs gud for economy all this spending money on 'anti drug task forces' n other total wastes of money that could go to fixin fukin potholes or NHS or sumshit


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> realistically, how long do you reckon it'll be before we get medical at least over here?


5-10 years when the goverment realises how much money they are missing out on lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

pics of my new modded little cab ... found this tv cabinet in a charity shop for a tenner ! Bargin .... just using it for germinating seeds and sticking seedlings in for 2 weeks under a 100w CFL ...


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> think so man,ther was a documentai on it i watched that had lotsa info on it.
> 
> wouldnt mind neckin a bottle


The pharmaceutical industry has been trying for years to separate and isolate the cannabinoids (the pain killing chemicals in cannabis). They know that if they do that they can sell it and make billions. Proof positive that cannabis can be used for medical conditions.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> As a country, one of our biggest exports is pharmaceuticals. Which means the very people that are against cannabis are also very powerful. Because of this, I don't see it ever happening. It will take a revolution.


too true man its depressing,

i always wanted to push a seed into a paintball n go driving around paintballing hedgerows gardens, public spaces, useless fields soil roundabouts.........EVERYWHERE!

so that the clean up operation would be so massive they wouldnt bother.


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

Heres my male Blue cheese ... anyone know how long it takes a male pollen sack to open ? its been isolated but kept in flower , its been about 2 weeks since 12/12


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> The pharmaceutical industry has been trying for years to separate and isolate the cannabinoids (the pain killing chemicals in cannabis). They know that if they do that they can sell it and make billions. Proof positive that cannabis can be used for medical conditions.


aye the cbn's n cbd's the happy shit they were seperating to make Sativex.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

my little cousin has MS at 14yrs old and hasnt been offered anything of use to help.

it sucks seeing other 'modern'countrys giving away ganj on prescription to help people and knowing that all she is being given is some mind numbing pills with bad side affects.


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

any of you guys have a suggestion as to whats wrong with this lady ?? its Velvet bud , its sat with a powerplant , AK48 and Nirvana Ice but there all fine , just this one strain .... could this be nute lockout ? i have noticed the ph has been around 7 but its in soil and the others are exactly the same but there doing fine .


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> my little cousin has MS at 14yrs old and hasnt been offered anything of use to help.
> 
> it sucks seeing other 'modern'countrys giving away ganj on prescription to help people and knowing that all she is being given is some mind numbing pills with bad side affects.


Is MS when their body locks up and they're given pills to loosen the muscles witch causes them to shake severely?


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

yeah kinda the jist man.different for lotsa people like most ailments only its kinda jus downhill all the way.....muscles waste away nerves n general health goes.

and giving her toxic pills aint gonna help long term.

i was givin 100mg of tabs a day for 8 years for stomach conditions couldnt eat or sleep with th pain properly for the 8 years. till i done the legwork n ruled out fucking wheat/gluten.the hospital/Gps never thought or botherd to check for sumthin as daft as food intolerence.

NHS useless.Natural self medicating is the way forward


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

If it wasnt for the munchies i would never had had any appetite.they even givin me 'appetite'tablets i meen WTF


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

appetite and food all ina slice lolol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> any of you guys have a suggestion as to whats wrong with this lady ?? its Velvet bud , its sat with a powerplant , AK48 and Nirvana Ice but there all fine , just this one strain .... could this be nute lockout ? i have noticed the ph has been around 7 but its in soil and the others are exactly the same but there doing fine .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1621191View attachment 1621193


iv only done a handful o grows but only time i had that exact issue was a strong dose of nutes man... and poor drainage.

but these guys know ther shit


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> appetite and food all ina slice lolol


sambo do you do takeaway?hehe


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> sambo do you do takeaway?hehe


m8 sometimes i wish i could cause my pussy friends all refuse me cake saying its too strong and more often than not poor ol sambo will have to eat it all himself lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> As a country, one of our biggest exports is pharmaceuticals. Which means the very people that are against cannabis are also very powerful. Because of this, I don't see it ever happening. It will take a revolution.


what a load of shit. suppose the best thing we can do is get plenty of practice in at evading the law haha. 

thats a nice little seedling cab you've got there robbie P. hard to tell by that pic but looks like slight burn on that plant, if the leaves feel dry and crispy then just ease off the nutes. 

didnt expect to see you still around here sambo lol, bet the missus' face has gone perma to "that look"


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> what a load of shit. suppose the best thing we can do is get plenty of practice in at evading the law haha.
> 
> thats a nice little seedling cab you've got there robbie P. hard to tell by that pic but looks like slight burn on that plant, if the leaves feel dry and crispy then just ease off the nutes.
> 
> didnt expect to see you still around here sambo lol, bet the missus' face has gone perma to "that look"


bro im always the last man standing lolol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

lmao it is strange wen folks refuse ther vitamins haha


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thats a nice little seedling cab you've got there robbie P. hard to tell by that pic but looks like slight burn on that plant, if the leaves feel dry and crispy then just ease off the nutes.


 i dunno if its nutes as it 1st started doing it when it was on just water , it seems to clear up then come back?? might just be crap genetics.
the leaves start off by kinda arching in the middle then curl slightly on the tip then it goes the colour you can see on the pic ... f'in bitch lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

are the greenhouse seeds?


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> are the greenhouse seeds?


 if thats aimed at me then no lol ... its velvet bud by seedsman http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-feminized/seedsman-seeds-velvet-bud-feminized/prod_435.html


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

nice weed that velvet bud from seedsman, can also say the same bout the northan soul,nemisis and power africa all cheap fems from seedsman for the price ya really carnt grow wrong.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if thats aimed at me then no lol ... its velvet bud by seedsman http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-feminized/seedsman-seeds-velvet-bud-feminized/prod_435.html


lol aye its weird iv used green house a lot aswell as a few others iv known n the yellowing curly thang has happened often.iv never had it wif any other seeds tho.


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice weed that velvet bud from seedsman, can also say the same bout the northan soul,nemisis and power africa all cheap fems from seedsman for the price ya really carnt grow wrong.


20 squid for 5 fem auto allrighty sambo?

here,how can u even type matey?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> 20 squid for 5 fem auto allrighty sambo?
> 
> here,how can u even type matey?


they aint auto's just fems, good stable yielders too.

my tolerance is a little higher than most m8 lolol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

there not autos bamslayer ... ive grown some greenhouse seeds church before and jack herer and they both grew fine , i guess its just fussy bitches lol

Sambo do you have a recipe or a link to making those cakes ??


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

haha sound i meant my 5 auto fem big bangs,rekn il stik a wee order in ther though didnt know bout seedman.

dude las time i was caked out my chops,id had 2 blueberry n honey muffs n half a j in the car sittin at a loch with a mate starin at some massiv ginger hairy cows,n the next iv got someone askin me for directions.
The dribble that was on my shoulder/cheek n grunt of annoyance was enuf to make em run back to ther car hahaha miss cake....


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> there not autos bamslayer ... ive grown some greenhouse seeds church before and jack herer and they both grew fine , i guess its just fussy bitches lol
> 
> Sambo do you have a recipe or a link to making those cakes ??


no recipe bro if i told ya id have to kill u and all that malarky, or ya could just buy the mix from sainsburys like i do lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> they aint auto's just fems, good stable yielders too.
> 
> my tolerance is a little higher than most m8 lolol


oo oo oooo n my tolerance you say?? haha now thats the only good thing bout bein dry!

by the time ma autos are smokeable il be 9 months dry n a proper nic off a j


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

i had some well nice brownies in holland , after one i was riding a bike to paintballing my lips where stuck to my gums and i was mashed lol , ended up laying in a bush for 40minutes cained with paintballs flying about all over me lol


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2011)

you can feed a family for 50 squid a week from sainsburys.......................well thats what sainsburys say............bloody buy some flour n butter n eggs n make it properly......bloody packet....bloody rubbish...............didnt know they sold hash cake...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

theres method to the madness mind del, that mix takes more butter than any others 125g on the packet but it cooks fine with 250g thats alot of butter in 8slices of cake lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> theres method to the madness mind del, that mix takes more butter than any others 125g on the packet but it cooks fine with 250g thats alot of butter in 8slices of cake lol


 hahha stoner love that logic


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

hehehe i'm buzzin


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

can u get kilo bags of mix seed?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

u can get kilo bags of anything ya want m8 if ya got the £££ lol

whatcha mean tho mix-seed?


----------



## bamslayer (May 27, 2011)

lol male fem,for runnin round the islands butt naked throwin seeds in the air


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

just get one male and one female, cover her in pollen and you'll get quite a lot of seeds. do that a few times and you'll have plenty!


----------



## dura72 (May 27, 2011)

ahm toasted........ its great!


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> just get one male and one female, cover her in pollen and you'll get quite a lot of seeds. do that a few times and you'll have plenty!


u can seed the one branch eh?
a mate used to pollen up a dogshit bag n rap it round a lower bud,n it wud turn to seed but not the whole plant


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

im talkin like a bathtub o seed so i can sabotage gritters in the winter so all the sides of roads are bangin wi ganj in the spring heheheh


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

yo dura u hit the local las nite?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 28, 2011)

He prob hit aff every wall in Cumnock.lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

hows shit billy


----------



## supersillybilly (May 28, 2011)

A bit too much of the whisky last nite. Woke up on the living room floor. Thot I could handel a doobie. Big mistake. Just getting ready for a wedding. Cany b fucked


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

ooooft man heavy goin haha id b a dribblin sweaty mess for that weddin


----------



## WOWgrow (May 28, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> u can seed the one branch eh?
> a mate used to pollen up a dogshit bag n rap it round a lower bud,n it wud turn to seed but not the whole plant


yeh well you can choose to seed a branch if you want but if you seeded a decent sized plant tthen you would get a lot of seeds lol. Or you could try get some hemp seeds!


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yeh well you can choose to seed a branch if you want but if you seeded a decent sized plant tthen you would get a lot of seeds lol. Or you could try get some hemp seeds!


aye like in health stores n shit?always wondered if they toasted them or did somethin to em that they wouldnt grom if planted tho??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2011)

well since ive been away my plant has been doing fuckin amazing i am now on day 51 and have been flowering for 3 weeks
the buds have all gone nice and hairy and fat, and now the hairs are starting to change from white to orange.
i am really happy with my progress so far and think i have about another 3 weeks or so till harvest time.
heres some pics for u all to drool over
let me know what u think and Rep me if u like.


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well since ive been away my plant has been doing fuckin amazing i am now on day 51 and have been flowering for 3 weeks
> the buds have all gone nice and hairy and fat, and now the hairs are starting to change from white to orange.
> i am really happy with my progress so far and think i have about another 3 weeks or so till harvest time.
> heres some pics for u all to drool over
> let me know what u think and Rep me if u like.


dude are u just using CFL? n what wattage are they n how many n shit.
lookin very tasty


----------



## del66666 (May 28, 2011)

6 weeks flowering garybhoy.....dats short


----------



## lowryder666 (May 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> just the same as the "poets" in hallucinatory substances section. They're all just fried I swear. Looks like a nice little stash you got there ttt. Heh, If i dont see you at glastonbury, ill keep my nose out for a strong cheesey smell
> 
> Gotta head out for a bit now, will post some pics when I get back. Got a bit of a dialemma for you lads.


 Haha. I'll be there too. Keep a nose out for the smell of piss too. At least that's what mine's smelling like right now.


----------



## Mi5spook (May 28, 2011)

hi there can you help please i got some ak-48 plants in a nft tank and their doing really well but the biggest bud doesn't seem as developed as lower parts of the plant is that normal or is it a problem? would it be because its to close to the bulb? and i've been told to wait for the white hairs to go brown before cutting it down but most of the hairs have gone brown on one plant but some at the top are still white what should i do? i'm itchin to crop it but but dont wana do it to early and definately dont wana leave it to late can some one offer some wisdom please


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

gonna flip these lot to 12/12 on monday, the tent with the 3plants in the small pots have been transplanted to 10ltr airpots, and the single plant pic is slh.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

take a look at this grow if you want tell me what you think 64 plants 19 days flower sum nice bud shots on page 102 let us know what you think on journal hope u like them and thanks in advance all comments advice welcome..sound..rep.... heres the link..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...ml#post5595351


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

all pics and other grows welcome to post on the thread its welcome to all riu...respect to all growers....


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

nice plants and tv lol.want to try those airopots out they any good...


sambo020482 said:


> gonna flip these lot to 12/12 on monday, the tent with the 3plants in the small pots have been transplanted to 10ltr airpots, and the single plant pic is slh.


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

oh christ ahm ruff, and yer rite billy ah think ah hit every bloody wall inthe toon on the wae hame......thats me jist up (4.30pm) and ive felt better.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice plants and tv lol.want to try those airopots out they any good...


just trying em myself for the 1st time seem ok tho, you gonna get some help in for the trim wouldnt fancy doing 64 on me own lol


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

hows things dura lad...ready for the footy tonite lol.cum on united...


dura72 said:


> oh christ ahm ruff, and yer rite billy ah think ah hit every bloody wall inthe toon on the wae hame......thats me jist up (4.30pm) and ive felt better.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

no lad im doin this grow on mi own lol...i cant wait for the chop ave a wander over have a look and comment lad if you want there budding nicely...


sambo020482 said:


> just trying em myself for the 1st time seem ok tho, you gonna get some help in for the trim wouldnt fancy doing 64 on me own lol


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things dura lad...ready for the footy tonite lol.cum on united...


ah think ahm gonny jist lie on the couch and cry like a ginger step child.......ah feel bloody hellish......ah remember drinkin some crazy shots and then sniffin ma face off.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no lad im doin this grow on mi own lol...i cant wait for the chop ave a wander over have a look and comment lad if you want there budding nicely...


you should put a link to ya journal in the signature fingy that way everytime u post theres a link to your journal on the post.


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

A man goes to the doctor's for his wife's test results...

Mr Smith: "I'm here for Mrs Smith's test results." 
Receptionist: "Oh I'm sorry Mr Smith, there's been a problem. We have 2 sets of test results for a Mrs Smith and we don't know which belongs to your wife..... I'm afraid it's bad news or terrible news. One test shows Alzheimer's Disease, the other shows AIDS!"
Mr Smith: "That's awful! What should I do?"
Receptionist: "The doctor suggests you drop her off in the middle of town, if she finds her way home, don't shag her."


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

nice...........


dura72 said:


> A man goes to the doctor's for his wife's test results...
> 
> Mr Smith: "I'm here for Mrs Smith's test results."
> Receptionist: "Oh I'm sorry Mr Smith, there's been a problem. We have 2 sets of test results for a Mrs Smith and we don't know which belongs to your wife..... I'm afraid it's bad news or terrible news. One test shows Alzheimer's Disease, the other shows AIDS!"
> ...


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

"Hey look man, I fucking kid you not", said the lucky Chinese paedophile as he bragged to his less fortunate paedophilic friend.


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

"You have to support Man United tonight. They're English"
I said, "Yeah you're right. With their Scottish manager, French and Brazilian full-backs, Serbian centre-back, Brazilian and Scottish centre-mids, Portugese and Welsh wingers and not forgetting the Mexican and Bulgarian strikers"


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

BBC News: Couple kept pony in home cellar

Wales and Austria have a lot more in common than we thought


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

I took some acid last night and my girlfriend whispered in my ear, "I love you."
I said, "It's just the drugs talking."

It fucking must be I haven't even got a girlfriend.


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

annnnnnd NOW...... hmm.
right, well it's going to be this time...
ok, this time...
ok, THIS time...
no, definitely this time, has to be...
no no no, it's definitely gonna be this time...

Harold Camping; being mental since 1921.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

same as every wkend quiet as fuck its almost like you lot actually have real lives too lolol wkend just means lots of babysitting for me carnt even get wrecked!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

looking good so far Don for ur 200-1 4-3 to man u.


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

its a good match so far ... united are just being out classed though


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its a good match so far ... united are just being out classed though


defo robP they are getting raped! av anuffer prawn sarnie lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

here wots the thoughts on autos btw,12/12 or 24 does it differ the yield?


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2011)

8.2% cider is a good vintage! harrr!

[youtube]hyEr1oZovUE[/youtube]


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

packet says 8 weeks from seed to flour sambo


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

u still pleading poverty ttt whilst ya smoke £300 worth of cheese each week lmfao


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

yaaas a fellow cider junkie!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> packet says 8 weeks from seed to flour sambo


add a couple of weeks ton whatever a packet says bro....


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2011)

Cider was my first drink drunk too, not often you find great stuff, but i do like it when i find it, grew up among all the local famers making it in their back sheds 

I do not claim poverty  i am in it but am happy with it, until i have to start paying rent, then chances are ill just get kicked out haha. Weed has no value to me, it does to oters but not me  although when i gave my mate about 7g or something for a belated present he was shocked and tried to give me £20, i said fuck that, have a beer as well, until i open my brewery alcohol is one thing that will hold value haha.


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

My girl said, "I could do to get some exercise and lose a bit of weight."
"Get your coat on," I said, "we're going out."
"Where to?" She replied.
I said, "You'll see."
I drove right to the other side of town, pulled into the car park of the brand new gym that's just opened. She said, "Are you paying for gym membership for me?"
I said, "Not quite, get out, you're walking home, ya fat cunt."


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

shound man,but hours of light wont affect the wee totems?


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cider was my first drink drunk too, not often you find great stuff, but i do like it when i find it, grew up among all the local famers making it in their back sheds
> 
> I do not claim poverty  i am in it but am happy with it, until i have to start paying rent, then chances are ill just get kicked out haha. Weed has no value to me, it does to oters but not me  although when i gave my mate about 7g or something for a belated present he was shocked and tried to give me £20, i said fuck that, have a beer as well, until i open my brewery alcohol is one thing that will hold value haha.


nice1 im opening a cider business up here in a couple month just scottish made brews.

wish i grew up around the crackapples...


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> here wots the thoughts on autos btw,12/12 or 24 does it differ the yield?


18/6 for autos mate ... 12/12 aparently makes them under yield ....


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 18/6 for autos mate ... 12/12 aparently makes them under yield ....


ur right m8 from what ive read u wana have them auto's on at least 18/6


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

Well Barca are new champ league winners .... never seen united get so out played , they had about 1 touch every 5 - 10 min .... van der sar has retired ... united need to go back in time they will never be as good as the giggs/hughs/cantana/irwin/bruce/keane years in my opinion.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> dude are u just using CFL? n what wattage are they n how many n shit.
> lookin very tasty


250w cfl above and 3 100w cfls as side lighting.


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 18/6 for autos mate ... 12/12 aparently makes them under yield ....


sound,but 12/12 with norm fems is cushty tushty?


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ur right m8 from what ive read u wana have them auto's on at least 18/6


nae botha u know how it said by some that u can giv em constant light is that jus bull or jus gone get underyields?


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 250w cfl above and 3 100w cfls as side lighting.


nice1 iv got 2 250s for when these wee fuckers have a few more leaves looks like theyl do the job for my wee cupboard then
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
the seller said the 250s had 19500 lumens but im sceptical......


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

say "I" 
spell "map"
and say "ness"


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> say "I"
> spell "map"
> and say "ness"



Hahahaha you got me .... +Rep


----------



## harbinger10 (May 28, 2011)

hi all fist time poster and grower can anyone help me i have a simple indoor setup at the momment i have 3 plants 2 i know are females but i cannot id the 3rd its about 2ft tall now but no signs of anythin but leaves the orther 2 are fine and have those little white hairs but not as tall as this one i have them on a 18/6 cycle at the mo and am a complete novice any help would be greatly exepted thanks


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

to help identify sex post up pics and tell us what kind of set up ur running, hydro or soil, what sort of lights, nutrients, seeds etc......just type up all relevant info and i know sum1 here can help with any questions....there are a lot of experienced growers and we cover almost every style of growin....im prettty much into the basic soil growing but if i know a bit about other shit....just fire away and like i said pics are always a good way to get answers.....btw some of us are drug users so we may be talking shit!! best of luck mate.


----------



## goblyn (May 28, 2011)

my wife is a Brit and we will be moving back to the UK in a few years. (Sorry if this has been answered in the 1840 pages of this thread already) What are the current growing laws in the UK when it comes to personal use? I am coming from a MMJ state, so it is pretty lenient here.


----------



## dura72 (May 28, 2011)

its completely illegal to grow or possess, fines for possession is the norm, same for growing unless its larger amounts, differs from courtroom to courtroom. sum cops will turn ablind eye for small amount, couple of grams for instance, but dont bank on that. its slowly easing but its still completely illegal.


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its completely illegal to grow or possess, fines for possession is the norm, same for growing unless its larger amounts, differs from courtroom to courtroom. sum cops will turn ablind eye for small amount, couple of grams for instance, but dont bank on that. its slowly easing but its still completely illegal.


well why the fuck didnt someone tell me..........if id known i wouldnt have done it .............


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2011)

What the fuck do they add to these fizzy drinks instead of sugar, went to the store after happy fizzy make feel good and accidentally bought a 2 liter bottle of dr pepper zero  dunno what they add to it but those drinks make me really ill, even thought i'd picked up the right one before i noticed it tasted like shit, so much for a hangover cure. bastards!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What the fuck do they add to these fizzy drinks instead of sugar, went to the store after happy fizzy make feel good and accidentally bought a 2 liter bottle of dr pepper zero  dunno what they add to it but those drinks make me really ill, even thought i'd picked up the right one before i noticed it tasted like shit, so much for a hangover cure. bastards!


zero calorie anything is a recipe for disaster and also quite wrong


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What the fuck do they add to these fizzy drinks instead of sugar, went to the store after happy fizzy make feel good and accidentally bought a 2 liter bottle of dr pepper zero  dunno what they add to it but those drinks make me really ill, even thought i'd picked up the right one before i noticed it tasted like shit, so much for a hangover cure. bastards!


its Aspartame man sugar replacer also very cancerous......... 

makes u feel spent n dizzy??i wouldnt touch nothin that u aint made yourself.Remember the government make ganja illegal!!

they know fuck all,and dont giv a shit bout the people health wise obviously!

arseholes of the wooly kind


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

its got to be the real thing.............gota love da sugar..........


----------



## sambo020482 (May 29, 2011)

cuppa and a slice of cake, it is a sunday after all lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

lol cakefiend


----------



## sambo020482 (May 29, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lol cakefiend


i am m8, i love it! been smoking 17yrs now and only discovered how to make the butter properly from riu bout 2 yrs ago, no weed/solid can ever get me as stoned as me butter and plus its a different kinda stoned, you can also eat cake where ever ya want lol i got a 7mnth old daughter so no smoking in the house.


----------



## Razztafarai (May 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they should come with at least a manufacturers 1 year guarantee from any of the stockists so choose the cheapest
> 
> and props to you that grow is sweet!


Cheers mate, we decided to buy one from EDIt ^_^


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i am m8, i love it! been smoking 17yrs now and only discovered how to make the butter properly from riu bout 2 yrs ago, no weed/solid can ever get me as stoned as me butter and plus its a different kinda stoned, you can also eat cake where ever ya want lol i got a 7mnth old daughter so no smoking in the house.


yeah man im off the smoking prefer eating it better cleaner feeling.

my wife is due today tis scary shit


----------



## sambo020482 (May 29, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yeah man im off the smoking prefer eating it better cleaner feeling.
> 
> my wife is due today tis scary shit


good luck m8, i sat in when they gave my missus a c-section it was abit rough like something out a horror film lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 29, 2011)

is there a link to making the butter? i tried to make a milky horlicks once but it just tasted crap n did nothing! lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2011)

Newcastle Central MP Chi Onwurah speaking about Geordiue Shores said:


> I'm going to be raising questions in Parliament because I think there should be a limit on how much alcohol a broadcaster can pour down the throats of young people to provoke sensational acts


Hahahahahahahaha, and there the government goes again, wasn't surprised it was a woman


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

"007, listen carefully, I have some fantastic Hi-Tech trainers for you."

"OK, what do they do?"

"Erm nothing, but they were cheap."


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> good luck m8, i sat in when they gave my missus a c-section it was abit rough like something out a horror film lol


cheers man,ooft im semi dreadin the gore of it all,shud put me off my bacon n tomato sauce rolls for a while lol

iv had nae drugs but caffeine n im jumpin out on her weneva i can to make her pop haha she dont want induced


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> cheers man,ooft im semi dreadin the gore of it all,shud put me off my bacon n tomato sauce rolls for a while lol
> 
> iv had nae drugs but caffeine n im jumpin out on her weneva i can to make her pop haha she dont want induced


 ah dont understand why any man would want to be there at the actual birth!!! thats her mothers job...yours is to pace back and forth chain smokin and lookin at yer watch....aw this 'new man' crap is bollocks!! good luck though buddy.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> good luck m8, i sat in when they gave my missus a c-section it was abit rough like something out a horror film lol


yeah good luck fella hope everything goes smoothly for yas, yeah i also sat n on my g/f`s c-section and was quite interesting watching it


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

cheers guys mutch appreciated.aye i gotta be there with fingers crossed shel drop in haf an hour n straight home to the gallon o cider haha


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

wish id never fucking looked at this thread today......i was better off not knowing where babies came from............thanks lads


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ah dont understand why any man would want to be there at the actual birth!!! thats her mothers job...yours is to pace back and forth chain smokin and lookin at yer watch....aw this 'new man' crap is bollocks!! good luck though buddy.


aparantly its my fault its ther lol so i gota be ther to suffer aswell lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wish id never fucking looked at this thread today......i was better off not knowing where babies came from............thanks lads


lmfao bet u cud grow one in coco tho lol


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aparantly its my fault its ther lol so i gota be ther to suffer aswell lol


then they wonder why you dont want to go there after seeing that.......................


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> then they wonder why you dont want to go there after seeing that.......................


lmfao iv bn windin her up sayin "it'l be like tossin a sausage up a close"


----------



## WOWgrow (May 29, 2011)

good luck with the birth bam! sure you'll see some gory sites lol. 

got a journal up fellas, the links in my sig. lookin forward to seein all the usual suspects in there!


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

My girl-friend hasn't got a bad arse actually.

Just a shame it's on her neck.


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

Dwarf with a lisp goes to buy a horse. 
"I want a female horth" he said to a dealer, who shows him a mare. "Nithe horth. Can I thee her eythe?" Dealer picks him up and shows him it's eyes. "Nithe eyeth. Can I thee her teeth?" He lifts dwarf and shows him her teeth. "Nithe teeth. Can I thee her twot"? He lifts him up, shoves his head up the mares fanny and pulls it out a few seconds later. A bit flustered, the dwarf says "I'll reefaze that. Can I thee her wun awound?"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2011)

Day 52 and still looking good, i ment to say that the pics i uploaded yesterday were actually taken a few days ago when the plant was about 44 days old.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 6 weeks flowering garybhoy.....dats short


 its a fast flowering strain it says on the website i got them from that they flower fully in 50 days but if she needs longer i will let her have as long as she needs.


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its a fast flowering strain it says on the website i got them from that they flower fully in 50 days but if she needs longer i will let her have as long as she needs.


lookin well mate, is it all cfl's ur using?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lookin well mate, is it all cfl's ur using?


 yeah its all cfl's i got a 250w above and 3 100w as side lights and i also squeeze my fan into my small cupboard thats only 3ft high 2ft wide and 1.5ft deep. but it does the job its ment to once i get some cash im gonna invest in a bigger stealthier grow cabinet but right now i use what i got and its done me proud so far and i made the whole setup myself for under £50 lights and fan included.


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

its lookin great mate, ive always used 400 or 600 watt hid, sumtimes combined but the heat issues can get outta hand. think i mite invest in sum cfls for the sides myself......when i eventually get round to startin back up that is!!


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

My girl friend found my secret stash of sex toys today. Explaining the dildos, whips and chains was the easy part, explaining the dog biscuits... that was more difficult.


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> good luck with the birth bam! sure you'll see some gory sites lol.
> 
> got a journal up fellas, the links in my sig. lookin forward to seein all the usual suspects in there!


cheers dude! thats some awsum lookin ganj mofo!


----------



## Griffta (May 29, 2011)

Yeah hope all goes well bam. Everyone enjoying their bank hols? I'm tucking into some quite nice bud & watching that film Paul with simon pegg in it. It's oright, not massively enjoying it - it's a pretty shit DL'd copy. Every time I skin up it seems to get a bit better so I'm gonna roll a fatty. Laterrrzzz


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Yeah hope all goes well bam. Everyone enjoying their bank hols? I'm tucking into some quite nice bud & watching that film Paul with simon pegg in it. It's oright, not massively enjoying it - it's a pretty shit DL'd copy. Every time I skin up it seems to get a bit better so I'm gonna roll a fatty. Laterrrzzz


cheers dude! take it easys


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

two men in the pub talking, one says,

Man-1 : "i once saw an albino polar bear ya know"

Man-2 : "polar bears are already white?"

Man-1 : "Yeah well this one was black."


----------



## Ontheball (May 29, 2011)

finally day off 2mrw whooop ! just got home from work got myself some lemz skunk and some bho hash of the lemz been mixing them together sorting me right out atlast  

not much happing on plant front atm still flowering n veg is still young. My water clones are doing amazingly well now tho starting to show roots its been about a week. 

Not quite sure how long they should be before i go to ground with them tho. Might go visit a hempstore 2mrw and get some proper nutes


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

lmao dunno how th fuck ur rememberin they jokes lol,wen i hear a joke it does a homer n fucks off to that place wher i cant go,where everythin iv ever fookin learned hides


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> finally day off 2mrw whooop ! just got home from work got myself some lemz skunk and some bho hash of the lemz been mixing them together sorting me right out atlast
> 
> not much happing on plant front atm still flowering n veg is still young. My water clones are doing amazingly well now tho starting to show roots its been about a week.
> 
> Not quite sure how long they should be before i go to ground with them tho. Might go visit a hempstore 2mrw and get some proper nutes


aw man im sittin here wif a coffee n a sesame snap...that was harsh lol


----------



## Ontheball (May 29, 2011)

ooooooooooo stinger lol i do feel ur pain if its any commiseration


----------



## Ontheball (May 29, 2011)

perfect 4 skin im building up to a 5  gonna watch the f1 highlights n smoke to sleep peace out riu.


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

If it's got tits or wheels sooner or later you're going to get problems


----------



## Ontheball (May 29, 2011)

dura , racist jokes offend u ?


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dura , racist jokes offend u ?


nuthing offends me......as long as its funny mate.


----------



## Airwave (May 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dura , racist jokes offend u ?


Of course they don't. I mean, let's face it...when you grow up Scottish _and_ ginger, you grow a very thick skin. It's either that or suicide.


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Of course they don't. I mean, let's face it...when you grow up Scottish _and_ ginger, you grow a very thick skin. It's either that or suicide.


 lol, cheers air, ah hope ur next shit is a hedgehog.


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

My boss just said to me, "You're fucking useless."

I said, "How do you know, have you met her?"


----------



## dura72 (May 29, 2011)

A woman walks into a library and asks for a book on euphemisms.

So the librarian took her up the rear aisle and let her have it.


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed...............


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

lookin swell dell, nice work mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

aye bang tidy Del should be a good weight too how far you got 3weeks?


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye bang tidy Del should be a good weight too how far you got 3weeks?


yeah mate 3-4 i reckon ......got 7 more germing and then make some more seeds......thinking of crossing with lemon skunk and making lemon bubblebomb........


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lookin swell dell, nice work mate.


cheers dura..............not running out of joke material yet then mate..


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

things of fuking jealous beauty guys


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2011)

Wooo, got up for work to find, no work 

[youtube]Zw5N1CeunnY[/youtube]

I wanna learn to do that!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 30, 2011)

that is a class strain del, one of your creations wasn't it? If thats 12.12 from seed, I dread to think what it could do with a bit of veg 

EDIT "I don't care if thats real or not, he can do a sick 540!" haha pretty much how I feel about that


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

BUSES. foo o windae lickers, oaps's that dont ken if its tuesday or 1936, spastic teenagers that must be hard o hearin coz they fuckin roar at each ither, fuckin genetic experiments gone wrong, the offspring o cousins marrying and fuckin broadmoor escapees. fuck yer peasant transport ahll fuckin walk fae noo oan. fucin fuckers.


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers dura..............not running out of joke material yet then mate..


nah mate, ma sense o humour is about the only thing that stops me doin a fuckin mass murder. if u dont see a joke posted watch the papers for a fuckin blood bath coz it means ive fuckin snapped.....rite now ah feel kinda close!! ive not slept for 24 hours and had to get on two buses....after waitin for 30 mins for 1 that didny turn up, i had my 2 year old son with me and i was not a happy chappy. ahm goin tae bed.....then ahm goin fishin..and i'm gonna use illegal salmon roe bait that way i know im gonny catch sumthin..... fuck the sporting ethic.


----------



## Griffta (May 30, 2011)

swansea? Reading? Reading? Swansea? dont really mind who wins but as one of my mates is a big swansea fan & reading knocked everton out the cup then I should support swansea. wake & bake peoples - its a fuckin bank holiday!


----------



## Ontheball (May 30, 2011)

Im struggling with my new light and flowering gonna post a pic of a plant if u guys could tell me what its doing would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ontheball (May 30, 2011)

Both plants are in the same cab same soil nutes etc etc , so whats this guy doing , looked to me almost like its sweating ? did i over water ? my pots close to dry :/ i know about the nute burn was testing to see how much i could get away with 



all the others look like this :/


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> BUSES. foo o windae lickers, oaps's that dont ken if its tuesday or 1936, spastic teenagers that must be hard o hearin coz they fuckin roar at each ither, fuckin genetic experiments gone wrong, the offspring o cousins marrying and fuckin broadmoor escapees. fuck yer peasant transport ahll fuckin walk fae noo oan. fucin fuckers.


dude i get where ur comin from,i moved to Lewis jus to get away from fuckin buses and town lol i used to walk the 8 mile into town just t avoid gettin on they spastic crates on wheels. dont know wot its like anywhere else in the world for buses,but Glasgow buses....... fuck the they closed the zoo down n moved every1 onto the buses.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

thats wot i look wi no ganja man


----------



## daisyDuke (May 30, 2011)

had similar thing happen, put it down to a bit of heat stress and maybee some over nute ing, I put fan blowing over the plant and it seamed to perk up, but also try give it a flush. But I aint no expert.


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

i agree with daisyduke, ive had plants that have looked like that but i couldnt put it down to a specific so i just covered all the basic options. theyve always recovered(some better than others)


----------



## daisyDuke (May 30, 2011)

so far I just been growing from seed to crop in around 3 months dep on strain and gettin 1oz a plant on average. but I was wondering what other uk grower's are doing and wether this can effect yeild compared to using clone's.


----------



## RobbieP (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> thats wot i look wi no ganja man


has the baby dropped? hope all is well


----------



## RobbieP (May 30, 2011)

germinated a lemon power skunk and a raspberry cough earlier ... should be a fruity summer 
osirus is doing well after its 1st week but the dutch passion oasis is abit mongy , ill take a pic later or tomoz.


----------



## lazyeye (May 30, 2011)

hi all uk growers, havnt been on since last yearbut finaly managed to get my hands on a frew psycosis cuttings wich i vegd outside for about 3 weeks while we had some gd weather, 

way i brought them in an turn them last week an they are getting really bushy,b4 i turnd them i took 1 cutting off each as i want max off each plant, its roughly 10 days now an

still no sign at all of any roots comin thu the rotwool cubes i used with root riot, 

can any1 please tell me if they grown psycosis b4,i would appreciate all the help i can get,thanks all !!

peace !!!!


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> has the baby dropped? hope all is well


cheers man naw no signs was at the midwives tday n she was sayin shag all ye want go mentaaaal!!!

shame its like bein on that gameshow'get your own back' tryin t fuk but not get gunked n baby,d on lol

or not..lol tellin ye i need druuugs haha


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

daisyDuke said:


> so far I just been growing from seed to crop in around 3 months dep on strain and gettin 1oz a plant on average. but I was wondering what other uk grower's are doing and wether this can effect yeild compared to using clone's.


what 12-12 from seed.


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that is a class strain del, one of your creations wasn't it? If thats 12.12 from seed, I dread to think what it could do with a bit of veg
> 
> EDIT "I don't care if thats real or not, he can do a sick 540!" haha pretty much how I feel about that


yeah mate going to make some more soon............all being well


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

lazyeye said:


> hi all uk growers, havnt been on since last yearbut finaly managed to get my hands on a frew psycosis cuttings wich i vegd outside for about 3 weeks while we had some gd weather,
> 
> way i brought them in an turn them last week an they are getting really bushy,b4 i turnd them i took 1 cutting off each as i want max off each plant, its roughly 10 days now an
> 
> ...


my last grow i had a pyschosis the pics are about day 50 of flower i think? lovely lovely smoke, super smelly and strong, very easy plant to grow and loves her nutes.

wouldnt worry bout ya clones too much its only been 10days although i will say pyschosis clones very easily and in peat pellets and root riot cubes mine are rooted in 10days or less.


----------



## RobbieP (May 30, 2011)

this is amazing !! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqo7Y49sWFM


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> my last grow i had a pyschosis the pics are about day 50 of flower i think? lovely lovely smoke, super smelly and strong, very easy plant to grow and loves her nutes.
> 
> wouldnt worry bout ya clones too much its only been 10days although i will say pyschosis clones very easily and in peat pellets and root riot cubes mine are rooted in 10days or less.


thats astronaut gear


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> thats astronaut gear


its fucking lovely bam really lovely lol i just flipped 10 pyschosis and livers to 12/12 today witha super lemon haze chucked in for good measure.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> its fucking lovely bam really lovely lol i just flipped 10 pyschosis and livers to 12/12 today witha super lemon haze chucked in for good measure.


aw man ,u really shouldnt have ur too kind ..lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

what did u have em on before u flipped em?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> what did u have em on before u flipped em?


18/6 i think they need that little break and also it saves abit of leccy lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

aye defs man,here iv got a fukin big helicopter bout 200yrds from the house waitin t take a big dump on me,a seaking i reckon just fukin hoverin ther.

nice1 ,ye u reckon my 250 watt cfls will suk up much?dont have em on yet as theyv taken 3 weeks in the post n still no here....


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

Yo dude these are the autos im talkin of,do they look alright?just been under 24 hour as i dont have a timer lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aye defs man,here iv got a fukin big helicopter bout 200yrds from the house waitin t take a big dump on me,a seaking i reckon just fukin hoverin ther.
> 
> nice1 ,ye u reckon my 250 watt cfls will suk up much?dont have em on yet as theyv taken 3 weeks in the post n still no here....


thats just the weed or the lack of in your case lol sorry couldnt resist lol

bro ive run 2000watts of hps ina 1 bed flat for 18mnths with no worries and seen the same done loads of times by others, them choppers u think ya hearing/seeing are most prob chasing some smackhead ina stolen car and filming it for fucking road wars not looking for your 250cfls lmao


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

lmao iv got bout 60w in the cupboard at the mo,how much do your 2000w cost rough?per month


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

n thers only 2 houses etha side o me for bout 20 miles lol right on the sea... no reason for it to be ther unless ther n sum1 drownin lol which i see ther aint..jus weird


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

im ina block of 6flats m8 my grow is 2doors and prob less than 10mtrs to the communal area lolol bout 6quid a DAY the leccy bam.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im ina block of 6flats m8 my grow is 2doors and prob less than 10mtrs to the communal area lolol bout 6quid a DAY the leccy bam.


not sa bad man eh!ul make that back sellin ur trim to me ahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> not sa bad man eh!ul make that back sellin ur trim to me ahaha


yeah not too bad m8 when ya fink what ya can pull from 2000watts lol

you want a reliable MoM site just pm me bro, these boys are shipping to south korea with success so scot islands wouldnt be much of a prob lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

here man do u own ur flat n where the fuk do u keep all that jungle?

im itchin to get my own place so i dont have any fuckin nuisance checks,paraparapara lol 

there is a loft up ther u cud get a safari orgi on the go ..... ani cant use it


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

lol sound,iv a site iv bn usin on/off in the dam gud shit jus not flushed can always taste the nutes,but il keep that in mind dude ta!


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

here how do ya link ur journal to ur sig?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lol sound,iv a site iv bn usin on/off in the dam gud shit jus not flushed can always taste the nutes,but il keep that in mind dude ta!


there a few about bam, this lot im talking bout have venders in the uk,dam,canada and america the yank vender does oz's of american mids for bout 110 a oz with insurence lol

the hash in the pic is amnesia haze bubble hash thats then been soaked in oil, $25 a gram.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> there a few about bam, this lot im talking bout have venders in the uk,dam,canada and america the yank vender does oz's of american mids for bout 110 a oz with insurence lol
> 
> the hash in the pic is amnesia haze bubble hash thats then been soaked in oil, $25 a gram.


aw man that looks like the sticky tar o the gods haha

wot u meen with insurance?110 an oscar?????????????????


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aw man that looks like the sticky tar o the gods haha
> 
> wot u meen with insurance?110 an oscar?????????????????


insurance as in you pay 20% extra on ya order which still only works out bout £110 a ounce and if u dont get they will resend, thats just the american mids tho which dont get me wrong is still alot better than the shite we get on the streets they got all sorts of grades but the person who actually SENDS from the uk is pretty pricey.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

nice1 aye sum1 needs to rat out the idiots dumpin the allsorts into the ganj goin about,tis killin folks.
sounds gud!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> insurance as in you pay 20% extra on ya order which still only works out bout £110 a ounce and if u dont get they will resend, thats just the american mids tho which dont get me wrong is still alot better than the shite we get on the streets they got all sorts of grades but the person who actually SENDS from the uk is pretty pricey.


sounds interesting


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

whos the smelly butplug leavin me rep for spammin?eh who are ye?

iv posted up sorrys for spammin b4,least i know im a lanky scottish ciderjunkie


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> whos the smelly butplug leavin me rep for spammin?eh who are ye?


i hate that bam when people leave ya rep but dont say who they are lol who gives a fuck about rep anyway lol how old are we lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

yhar man jus woulda bn fun spammin them for moanin lol
i cud moan all day bout havin nae ganj n sein such NASA grade shizzle gettin posted up here,the wife gets it in the but lol..........

must be a mediator or however u spell the name for the paedos..sorry pervs hehehe


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yhar man jus woulda bn fun spammin them for moanin lol
> i cud moan all day bout havin nae ganj n sein such NASA grade shizzle gettin posted up here,the wife gets it in the but lol..........


you can have all my weed for a night in wifes butt lolol

bit near the mark bam sorry im drunk, i no i would av prob got a slap for that in the pub but its the net bro lolol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

lmao i was askin for it,take it ur no babysittin tday then lol ,rollin around in ur homemade jungle,wots ur tipple?

reckon i might have been bumped on amazon for my cfls/90 quid inc delivery n its bn 3 weeks.....


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lmao i was askin for it,take it ur no babysittin tday then lol ,rollin around in ur homemade jungle,wots ur tipple?


i only drink spirits m8, carnt stand beer,cider,wine etc and a wee side order of livers n pyschosis no cake today tho but yeah bam no babysitting 2night its me night off, was gonna borrow a load of puff from a m8 today but the inconsiderate wanker went and got himself fucked up by 6 asians in the town center last night i didnt have the heart to ask for a loan when i see the state of him 2day so just chuckd him a score for a cab home and said il speak 2mora lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i only drink spirits m8, carnt stand beer,cider,wine etc and a wee side order of livers n pyschosis no cake today tho but yeah bam no babysitting 2night its me night off, was gonna borrow a load of puff from a m8 today but the inconsiderate wanker went and got himself fucked up by 6 asians in the town center last night i didnt have the heart to ask for a loan when i see the state of him 2day so just chuckd him a score for a cab home and said il speak 2mora lol


Ooft sounds so familiar to bak in Glasgow,them pesky asians.. 
wot spirits do u like dude u into the whiskys?as i cud have a wee tip for u ther..


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

some1 gave me rep saying ''i just creamed my pants'' but no name lol im worried lmao


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> some1 gave me rep saying ''i just creamed my pants'' but no name lol im worried lmao


lmao man it was me sooorry lol didnt realise u had to put ur name in thot it was automatic haha


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lmao man it was me sooorry lol didnt realise u had to put ur name in thot it was automatic haha


Oh n i was creamin over the smackhash earlia ahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

lol ya bastard i thought id pulled lmao


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

haha yaaass ,here ur tolerance mus b fukin crazy spirits n ganj ar coma material lol

once upon a time, inthe days of clean plentiful bud ,
id put a good cured 4 gram of roughly chopped/not ground bud into a dram off a bottle o whisky.

tho let it mingle for a fortnight to a month if u can last lol,its a punisher!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> haha yaaass ,here ur tolerance mus b fukin crazy spirits n ganj ar coma material lol
> 
> once upon a time, inthe days of clean plentiful bud ,
> id put a good cured 4 gram of roughly chopped/not ground bud into a dram off a bottle o whisky.
> ...


lolol tolerance is a little higher than most and that aint fun bam or fucking cheap lol


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lolol tolerance is a little higher than most and that aint fun bam or fucking cheap lol


ach 30 quid a bottle o the peatnectar and a hand full o your own grown stash cany b expensive to ye?! 

if i was a gorilla id wipe ma arse wi ganj an still smoke it HAHA


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ach 30 quid a bottle o the peatnectar and a hand full o your own grown stash cany b expensive to ye?!
> 
> if i was a gorilla id wipe ma arse wi ganj an still smoke it HAHA


m8 its a sellers market out there with green when that shit can be sold for 250 a oz and your smoking a oz in 2-3 days it gets expensive lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2011)

Tsk, it doesn't become expensive, it just decreases any potential earnings  What can i say though, i think in business and lawyer terms, cutting into the plant profit margins maybe  If i drank spirits it'd all be gone in 2 glasses, i like to do half and half in a pint glass, so i stick to stella, drinking all night long but not too drunk to work the next morning


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 its a sellers market out there with green when that shit can be sold for 250 a oz and your smoking a oz in 2-3 days it gets expensive lol


 savvy mate,but i wouldnt pay it lol im not stingy but shit has went mental hasnt it ,i rememba wen it was norm for oscars to be £120 of a great standard.

£20 for 1.2 in some places,i would give certain people/quality that kinda cash if you compare it to spending in the pub to how fuckd up u get.

But shudnt have to eh?

Would rather giv my cash to the government if they startd sellin lol than pay daftys daft money for ganj

Ooops ranting again.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Tsk, it doesn't become expensive, it just decreases any potential earnings  What can i say though, i think in business and lawyer terms, cutting into the plant profit margins maybe  If i drank spirits it'd all be gone in 2 glasses, i like to do half and half in a pint glass, so i stick to stella, drinking all night long but not too drunk to work the next morning


dont listen to ttt hes too cheap for spirits and he smokes bout £300 a week yet eats pasta n salt most nights lmao you no i love ya ttt just messing m8.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

an ounce in 2-3days .....that jus sank in man out of curiosity ,does every1 smoke aswell as toke?


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2011)

Haha, i've had a day of it today i tell ya! 3 slices of pork loin and apple sauce for lunch and i've got one of those risterant mozarella pizzas in the freezer for later, and a packet of sausages!  

Alas this being this, i can't share the photo, but i have a couple of stoners from a house party a bit abck where i found the families liquor cabinet  it just doesn't work well alongside well, work. If anyone wants to rent a house in the country with me and grow lots of dope and hunt lots of steak, you let this plonker know alrighty  black pepper steak, mmmmm, steak. mmm. steak. steak. steak...... mmmm. first one to finish their steak wins steak!


----------



## Ontheball (May 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i agree with daisyduke, ive had plants that have looked like that but i couldnt put it down to a specific so i just covered all the basic options. theyve always recovered(some better than others)


ah fairenough , just had to kill that weird plant i had that grew in 3's as it grew balls.


----------



## Ontheball (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont listen to ttt hes too cheap for spirits and he smokes bout £300 a week yet eats pasta n salt most nights lmao you no i love ya ttt just messing m8.


sounds familiar


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

Rumour has it, Sean Kingston will be doing a collaboration with Kirsty McColl...


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

Women are like second hand cars.

Doesn't matter how much you like it, always remember another bloke's thrashed the fuck out of it then got rid of it for a better one.


----------



## dura72 (May 30, 2011)

Penthouse are releasing a DVD of Susan Boyle losing her virginity. It's called 'Popping the Boyle'


----------



## Griffta (May 31, 2011)

fucking love unplanned days off work. Up at 7-fuckin-30, washed, dressed & ready to go, only to realise the misses has driven off with both sets of house keys to her job fuckin miles away. Day off? Morning reefer? Dont mind if I do!


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

one of the best feelings in the world lol and a wake n bake.... oooft


----------



## Griffta (May 31, 2011)

yeah man, I was thinking of growing that next. its the original white widow isnt it?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

Griffta said:


> yeah man, I was thinking of growing that next. its the original white widow isnt it?


yeah it is m8, they got the medicine man back in stock too which is the origanal white rhino.

but i wouldnt think bout it for 2 long cause both will be sold out in no time.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 31, 2011)

defo want to try that white rhino is it good yea...


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> defo want to try that white rhino is it good yea...


yeah m8 some of the strongest smoke ya can get in seed, is a good yielder too.


----------



## las fingerez (May 31, 2011)

shame i never met u 2 years ago sambo could of got white rhino snips for a fiver lmao. the guy was "charlie big potatoes" so i didnt wanna entertain him lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

what append to your SAGE las, you have grown the sage before aint ya?


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

morning all , fuck me i smoked a massive joint last night and woke up on the settee at 4am lol .... pussy .. ha


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

Just seen that Mr Nice widow .... did you know you can get em in single seed here http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-mr_nice-black-widow-seeds-2700


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2011)

Mornin lads, no work for me today gotta go to hospital for my finger dressin changed  gunna get a pic, so ill post it here so you can see how its healin up lol!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

Pahhhh, tae fook with hospitals! they're only really after ya shoes and belt! Won't ever catch me knocking on their front door not even if i'm bleeding to death!

Cheers for that link there mate, male or female a single bean is a great deal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2011)

Apperantly its lookin good lol

1st did it







Last week






today


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Apperantly its lookin good lol
> 
> 1st did it
> 
> ...


oooooft wot strain done that to you man lol?

how tha fuk did u do that


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

looks loads better ... last pic looks like you picked your nose during a nose bleed hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

MC Pokey Bogey


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

looks like a finger from the walking dead.......


----------



## lazyeye (May 31, 2011)

wow, those look great, thats how i can hopfully see mine goin,last grow i done was arjans haze,wen i took cuts from them, i shit you not ,they were showing root after about 4 days! i think they were near anuff pure sativa, they stretch like over 5 ft,

im guessing these are indica? got my light nice a low, how much did they yeild sambo???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> oooooft wot strain done that to you man lol?
> 
> how tha fuk did u do that


My work mate drilled my finger, with the joist cutter bit in mate stung abit lol



RobbieP said:


> looks loads better ... last pic looks like you picked your nose during a nose bleed hahaha


Looks manky i thought, but the docs said its good so  !!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> MC Pokey Bogey


Lol...........I cant find any vids of him on youtube bro is he good??!!?? lmao



del66666 said:


> looks like a finger from the walking dead.......


Aye lass said the same thing mate, she nearly chucked 1 up when i showed her lol!!


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

get yr finger in a pack o salt n vinegaaaar yaaas


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

My long awaited 2 x 250w CFLs lol

i ordered them thinkin i would save space lmao


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> View attachment 1626654My long awaited 2 x 250w CFLs lol
> 
> i ordered them thinkin i would save space lmao


why cfls............why not a small hps


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> View attachment 1626654My long awaited 2 x 250w CFLs lol
> 
> i ordered them thinkin i would save space lmao


lol qaulity pic bam lol u wana hope that baby dont av ur hair lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

that finger looks rough pukka...

i couldnt look for long lolol


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

Likewise haha, nasty! When it's ya own it's all fun and games though, although i often puke up when i cut me fingers bad, it's that whole pulse in the cut bad voodoo joojoo that just aint right man! Above the knuckles though and it's all good, it all heals over eventually without too much grief  I'd have just wrapped the finger in paper towel and duck tape and waited to see what happens next  i have a habit of doing that, my body's not in factory condition as a result.


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why cfls............why not a small hps


lol i know...i know the wife jus looked at me


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol qaulity pic bam lol u wana hope that baby dont av ur hair lol


ayes man,it took me a while to come t terms wi the size of these,they make ma boaby look small hahaha

their neva gonna fit in the wife/eh cupboard


----------



## Airwave (May 31, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ayes man,it took me a while to come t terms wi the size of these,they make ma boaby look small hahaha
> 
> their neva gonna fit in the wife/eh cupboard


They make 300w cfls now.


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

I ordered a 135w cfl from basement lighting and they sent a 300w, half the tubes failed after a short while, so bought a 125w and it seems more than enough for vegging, fuck cfls for flowering though, net timme your girl gives you a "look" knock her the fuck out, this is cannabis bitch!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

Gonna need a bigger cupboard bam! Get it started, you can leave them under 24/0 while you're building it 

Finger looks like its on the mend pukka. saying that, still looks well rank haha. bird wont be letting you near her with that digit lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RifN6EOajKU

No real comments, a cannabis documentary i havn't seen, i loved the police explanation in the incorrect raid "it turns out his house was just warm"

haha, 54 minutes, it takes at least a 600w bulb to grow anything at all, so you're normally looking at 1200w. hahahaha, i love cops, it' hard not to love them


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

Airwave said:


> They make 300w cfls now.


i did a grow late last year with a 300w red CFL and a 300w blue CFL running togethor , heat was a ball ache and only got 23g dry off one plant and 26g dry off the other , swapped fora 250w HPS and it sorted the heat and increased my yeilds.... now im running the 400w HPS ... once you start you spend more money increasing shit ..should of just bought a 1000w hps when i started lol ill end up with one anyway !!! lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol qaulity pic bam lol u wana hope that baby dont av ur hair lol


lol looks like ronald mcdonald slept with luigi from super mario


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i did a grow late last year with a 300w red CFL and a 300w blue CFL running togethor , heat was a ball ache and only got 23g dry off one plant and 26g dry off the other , swapped fora 250w HPS and it sorted the heat and increased my yeilds.... now im running the 400w HPS ... once you start you spend more money increasing shit ..should of just bought a 1000w hps when i started lol ill end up with one anyway !!! lol


ya gotta spend to acumalte n all that malarky but its very true especially when growing the erb.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

a 600w is better output for the wattage robbie lad


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a 600w is better output for the wattage robbie lad


600 will be the next investment , happy with the 400 at minute though


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

anyone ever had any weed that tasted really spearminty ? like wrigleys spearmint gum ? my mate is a gardiner at a local graveyard and found 2 plants in pots hidden under a bush so he took them and grew em ,they tasted just like wrigleys spearmint and absolutly blasted ya, ... he never took cuttings though so i have noidea what it was ... any ideas ?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone ever had any weed that tasted really spearminty ? like wrigleys spearmint gum ? my mate is a gardiner at a local graveyard and found 2 plants in pots hidden under a bush so he took them and grew em ,they tasted just like wrigleys spearmint and absolutly blasted ya, ... he never took cuttings though so i have noidea what it was ... any ideas ?


dunno bout spearmint but seriuos seeds bubblegum taste alot like juicy fruits after a 6wk cure.


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dunno bout spearmint but seriuos seeds bubblegum taste alot like juicy fruits after a 6wk cure.


yeah tried that before but this was really really minty . never tasted weed like it before ? fuck knows .... prob never will again lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

ags1983 said:


> Hahaha, sure you wernt smoking strong mint leves?


yeah im shore hes shore mister fucking 1post lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

well thats my wrecked self to bed apologise to the any bot's i might av insulted lol just a normal night on riu lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 31, 2011)

ags1983 said:


> Hahaha, sure you wernt smoking strong mint leves?


lol , it wasnt mint leaves ! it was deffo weed ... really light green with dark red hairs ... nevermind just thought id ask


----------



## las fingerez (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah im shore hes shore mister fucking 1post lol


fuck me sambo mr welcoming this evening lmao 



dell's spot on are u sure ur not changing into a zombie pukka lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fuck me sambo mr welcoming this evening lmao
> 
> 
> 
> dell's spot on are u sure ur not changing into a zombie pukka lmao


bro this is the uk tread remember not the lovey duvy jornal threads ya dont like it fuck off too lololol

u no im messing but 1posters insulting people i chat with aint happening in here without a comeback from me.


----------



## las fingerez (May 31, 2011)

ok u arged u point well.... hahaha u fuckin joker


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bro this is the uk tread remember not the lovey duvy jornal threads ya dont like it fuck off too lololol
> 
> u no im messing but 1posters insulting people i chat with aint happening in here without a comeback from me.


said with a smile lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> said with a smile lolol


picture me but fatter and u got it bro lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

i dare ya pukka lol go on with the fat jibes lol il fucking eat ya boyo lool then smoke a clone-only lol nuffing like a jont after a good meal lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lightweights im off to 420 or thcfarmer might be some smokers who stay up past 12 lol


those people dont exist sambo, you're talkin crazy right now! if it werent for the russian blood flowing through your system right now you'd be T total an all ahhaha


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

morning lads lol that finger is minging.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

morning, just watching that panorama from last night bout the care home bit fucking naughty.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone ever had any weed that tasted really spearminty ? like wrigleys spearmint gum ? my mate is a gardiner at a local graveyard and found 2 plants in pots hidden under a bush so he took them and grew em ,they tasted just like wrigleys spearmint and absolutly blasted ya, ... he never took cuttings though so i have noidea what it was ... any ideas ?


that sounds very much like the White widow that was going around here a few weeks back, very minty, almost like sucking on a trebor extra strong lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

morning chaps  cant believe i done 3000 posts lmao 






tray of uk elites  edodus psyco and livers


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> morning chaps  cant believe i done 3000 posts lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe you cant believe you have done 3000 posts


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

morning fellas, last one to sleep, first one up sambo. 

that is a crackin tray is that las, that would be worth a lot to some people!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i cant believe you cant believe you have done 3000 posts


i cant believe that u cant believe that i cant belive either 

cheers wowseph  gonna be a _free_ fairy soon "oh 'ello boys" hahaha


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

Airwave said:


> They make 300w cfls now.


oooft fuck that,im gna stick one o these eachend of a pole n malky cunts lightsabre style!



tip top toker said:


> I ordered a 135w cfl from basement lighting and they sent a 300w, half the tubes failed after a short while, so bought a 125w and it seems more than enough for vegging, fuck cfls for flowering though, net timme your girl gives you a "look" knock her the fuck out, this is cannabis bitch!


lmao aye iv a 400w hps sittin ther jus thot these could be worth a try lol



WOWgrow said:


> Gonna need a bigger cupboard bam! Get it started, you can leave them under 24/0 while you're building it
> 
> Finger looks like its on the mend pukka. saying that, still looks well rank haha. bird wont be letting you near her with that digit lol


yeah man fuck cant grow with a bigger cupboard nowher to put it.so gonna have to get a cooltube n all the other shit or jus giv it a bash with the,the thing!



RobbieP said:


> i did a grow late last year with a 300w red CFL and a 300w blue CFL running togethor , heat was a ball ache and only got 23g dry off one plant and 26g dry off the other , swapped fora 250w HPS and it sorted the heat and increased my yeilds.... now im running the 400w HPS ... once you start you spend more money increasing shit ..should of just bought a 1000w hps when i started lol ill end up with one anyway !!! lol


big hairy balls


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

600w is the best value for money regards lumens per watt if anyone is interested. thats not saying 1000 isnt a better bulb to run its just more economical running the 600's

oh shit i hope i didnt start one big arse debate. thats part my opinon and part fact, take it or leave it 

EDIT - 600w HID either HPS or MH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

It's 100% las man


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> morning chaps  cant believe i done 3000 posts lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those long, white things sticking out of the cubes?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

why do people bother with 1000W then? surely they're just losing money lol. Im not debating the fact las but im just wondering if all those 1k'ers realise they're losing?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2011)

Mornin lads!!!
Your 1 lucky boy las


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What are those long, white things sticking out of the cubes?


when i take my snips they always do the lean to one side trick for the 1st day so the cut up coat hanger is just a bit of support 

wow, i suppose in theory u gould grow bigger buds with 2x 1000s but its more effecient to run 3x 600's i guess...

cheers pukka, long time coming lol. real fuckin exo is hard 2 come by round here considering i aint a million miles from luton lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> when i take my snips they always do the lean to one side trick for the 1st day so the cut up coat hanger is just a bit of support
> 
> wow, i suppose in theory u gould grow bigger buds with 2x 1000s but its more effecient to run 3x 600's i guess...
> 
> ...


Don't know if you'd have bigger buds, las. I think thousands just have a larger foot print and deeper light penetration. Good for trees.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> when i take my snips they always do the lean to one side trick for the 1st day so the cut up coat hanger is just a bit of support
> 
> wow, i suppose in theory u gould grow bigger buds with 2x 1000s but its more effecient to run 3x 600's i guess...
> 
> cheers pukka, long time coming lol. real fuckin exo is hard 2 come by round here considering i aint a million miles from luton lol


u no how close i am to luton lol and havent seen no exo round here in 2yr+ last bit i got in east london score a GRAM!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow, i suppose in theory u gould grow bigger buds with 2x 1000s but its more effecient to run 3x 600's i guess...


if you're running 1k lights then you aren't growing for percy are you lol, and surely being efficient is the most important factor for growing commercial. I dunno man, just doesn't make much sense to me. Running 2x600W would be so much better.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> if you're running 1k lights then you aren't growing for percy are you lol, and surely being efficient is the most important factor for growing commercial. I dunno man, just doesn't make much sense to me. Running 2x600W would be so much better.


channel the heat and smell into ur duvet in the winter lol

use 1k lights to melt the snow on yourdriveway lmao

i could use the CFLs to call in ships to the rocks lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> channel the heat and smell into ur duvet in the winter lol
> 
> use 1k lights to melt the snow on yourdriveway lmao
> 
> i could use the CFLs to call in ships to the rocks lol


lol if you lived somewhere where it was cold year-round, that would be a class way to heat your house, just have to make sure you have a decent filter otherwise your whole house will be stinkin of ganj haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

midweek knuckle shuffle material?

psycho





livers





livers


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely off in my wank bank them don, looking fat and frosty like alaska at christmas, mmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

cheers WOW, still another 2 weeks to go too


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

morning guys having a few probs with my plant atm so gonna go write up in my progress thread if u guys could answer some question would be much appreciated  day off today and im not skint for once so its solution time whilst im able to sort something lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

They on week 7/8 then don? look awesome for so early on, can see how sambo chopped his so early. 

I'll have a look over there OTB, not sure if I'll be of much help.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

shud get tony the tiger round to advertise them!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Quick break and back to cleaning, what a piss annoying day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> They on week 7/8 then don? look awesome for so early on, can see how sambo chopped his so early.
> 
> I'll have a look over there OTB, not sure if I'll be of much help.


Just over 7  cheers


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Don't know if you'd have bigger buds, las. I think thousands just have a larger foot print and deeper light penetration. Good for trees.


ok point noted bro  gotta love this site for info



sambo020482 said:


> u no how close i am to luton lol and havent seen no exo round here in 2yr+ last bit i got in east london score a GRAM!








i think thats exo i'll tell ya in a couple of months 


wow i'm gonna flip a 1.5m tent on its side in the winter and put 2x 600's in there  should be good bit of free heating for the winter, i'll be running the air cooled lights separate to the carbon filter


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

rightys stuck with wot to use spectrumwise.i gotta make this cfl shite work this time as best as i can

so does any1 know with automatics if i gotta use blue then red or jus both at the same time?

or does it not matter cos they jus do ther thang neways?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

fucking shitty wank job centre.... hate not having a job.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

is there a way to change the time on this forum ??? its not fecking 11am !!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

I ent a proper job but you'll never catch me walking into that fucking place. 

At the end of the day either spectrum's should work though one will be better than the next, might as well chuck both in there. Typically you would use blues for vegging and once into flowering kick the red spectrum in.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

BAAH!!! stressed today .... more weed needed


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

wow i'm gonna flip a 1.5m tent on its side in the winter and put 2x 600's in there  should be good bit of free heating for the winter, i'll be running the air cooled lights separate to the carbon filter [/QUOTE]

dude whats the dimensions on u tent


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I ent a proper job but you'll never catch me walking into that fucking place.
> 
> At the end of the day either spectrum's should work though one will be better than the next, might as well chuck both in there. Typically you would use blues for vegging and once into flowering kick the red spectrum in.


yeah thats wot im thinkin ,but with these autos do they even veg~? or do they jus flower from seed?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I ent a proper job but you'll never catch me walking into that fucking place.


Wish i didnt have to mate, lost my job when i got banned for using my fucking mobile driving bout 6 weeks ago , got less money than a crack addicted prostitute in columbia !!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

An auto is Cannabis Ruderalis crossed with normal cannabis. Ruderalis flowers based on it's age, not a light cycle. So seems safe to assume that it flowers for a short while before going into flower. When you put cannabis straight into 12/12, it does not start "flowering" at this instant, it will continue to grow which i would call "vegging", for maybe 2 weeks or so.

I opt to live in near poverty, had to buy petrol to get home today, as was running on fumes, £1.70 was all i could afford, it got me home though  Fuck the job centre and fuck benefits.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

yo robbie take it u already had points tho?

i got 3 points n a fine for pullin over into a bustop to use ma phone the bastards


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> An auto is Cannabis Ruderalis crossed with normal cannabis. Ruderalis flowers based on it's age, not a light cycle. So seems safe to assume that it flowers for a short while before going into flower. When you put cannabis straight into 12/12, it does not start "flowering" at this instant, it will continue to grow which i would call "vegging",
> 
> so i could defs use a bit o blue in there until it shows the signs of turning eh?!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

yes mate had 9 points before for speeding lol , i used to drive all over the country for work so points come hand in hand lol .... i dont see why its illegal to speed on a empty motorway at 3am in a morning... fuckin police , go get proper jobs ya time wasting toss pots !


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yes mate had 9 points before for speeding lol , i used to drive all over the country for work so points come hand in hand lol .... i dont see why its illegal to speed on a empty motorway at 3am in a morning... fuckin police , go get proper jobs ya time wasting toss pots !


its cos their out havin a joint,gettn away from the wife lol or ther jus bawbags as u say lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

here Supersillybilly musta had a heavy session at that wedding lol not seen him pop up in a while


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yeah thats wot im thinkin ,but with these autos do they even veg~? or do they jus flower from seed?


just answered this on 12/12 forum


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> here Supersillybilly musta had a heavy session at that wedding lol not seen him pop up in a while


hes away sunning it up bam, the lucky fucker lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Woooo, a good phone call, i might have an apprenticeship lined up  me mum was just telling me about one of her friends houses in london, it's basically the house where all the high rollers were imprisoned prior to execution such anne boleyn, the queen, hell, it was modified to house hitler should they have caught him in ww2, sounds like a pretty mint house.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Woooo, a good phone call, i might have an apprenticeship lined up  me mum was just telling me about one of her friends houses in london, it's basically the house where all the high rollers were imprisoned prior to execution such anne boleyn, the queen, hell, it was modified to house hitler should they have caught him in ww2, sounds like a pretty mint house.


 im too old for a apprentiship ! bah lol...
Good luck man ! 

Anyone need a intruder alarm, fire alarm or cctv system fitted .... hit me up hahah


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow i'm gonna flip a 1.5m tent on its side in the winter and put 2x 600's in there  should be good bit of free heating for the winter, i'll be running the air cooled lights separate to the carbon filter


I want to do that with my DR60. I can flip it sideways, fit my 4' T5 in there and get twice as many clones going. I need to figure out a way to make enough room for it though.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hes away sunning it up bam, the lucky fucker lol


Aye its bn blowin a gale up here for 3 weeks solid,hows shit sambo.when u sendin me that oscar lol



RobbieP said:


> just answered this on 12/12 forum


Cheers il go peek


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Woooo, a good phone call, i might have an apprenticeship lined up  me mum was just telling me about one of her friends houses in london, it's basically the house where all the high rollers were imprisoned prior to execution such anne boleyn, the queen, hell, it was modified to house hitler should they have caught him in ww2, sounds like a pretty mint house.


sounds like an amazin shagpad


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Ya can never be to old  basically figured a course at college would be 3 years, so i asked them nicely if they'd teach me in return for free labour, fingers crossed  I might be able to swing some free rent with that gig too 

Geordie shore, time to see what don and his lot are made of


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/mordfustang/lick-the-rainbow

rather too many joints and drinks and i'm living it! And if i love it so shall my neighbours, more power!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

what ya drinking ttt cause no doubt its the cheese again that ur smoking lol nice1 on the possible job n house n that.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuck the job and the house, right now it's the music, most people who've worked with me have learnt i can't do without music, we ust had our radio taken away becaue we couldn't afford a new license, so i've taken to being the work replacment, elephants go y two hurah or whatnot you name it i'll whistle it sing it piss everyone the hell off. Give me back my music!

Job could be a fun un, 100% practical, ok, maybe a little bit of thinking, but tis an invaluable skill to learn, and as to the house, same house, just family politics, if i'm learning to better y future, things get paid for buy dear daddy  i will rock the system to it's fucking foundations with my creations!

And i'm drinking a whole different bunh of beers from japanese to german to hollandish, and yeah, smoking too much cheese, gonna buy a volcano i think, not gonna have any alternative strains to smoke for at least another 3 months alas, but as of a bit ago it's all a long game plan go mission, but right now i'm fed up as fuck with this stupid cheese! drinking way too much and smoking way to many fags as a result. I'm a bad person.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

i got a 1m x 1m x 2m DR100 but i'm thinking about the 1.5 x 1.5 x 2m or something similar size to flip on its side. my scrogs would fit in there perfect  8 lemon or 7 psyco and one lemon, depends whats the biggest yielder or the maybe the exodus instead of the psyco


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i got a 1m x 1m x 2m DR100 but i'm thinking about the 1.5 x 1.5 x 2m or something similar size to flip on its side. my scrogs would fit in there perfect  8 lemon or 7 psyco and one lemon, depends whats the biggest yielder or the maybe the exodus instead of the psyco


exodus is known to yield more and finsih quicker but still stink pretty much the same, u been going on bout that turning the tent on its side cause you no it makes sense stop doubtin yaself ur 1 of the best on riu in the uk ur smash it las.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

who wants some clarified butter then?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

fuck off del lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!

cheers tho m8 for that post all i was trying to do was help and ffs we are stoners who wants to spends hours making something u can buy for less than a 5er lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

ok i'll buy the tent in a few weeks i got the rest of the gear just use my 600 magnetic ballast with a new bulb. cheers bro


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck off del lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cheers tho m8 for that post all i was trying to do was help and ffs we are stoners who wants to spends hours making something u can buy for less than a 5er lol


absolutely mate.......theres always some twat ready to bitch..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ok i'll buy the tent in a few weeks i got the rest of the gear just use my 600 magnetic ballast with a new bulb. cheers bro


still using those dangerous mags..........


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

u aint got them death ballasts av ya las like dons?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

no chaps i'm proud with my lumatec 600w digi  the 600 magnetic is a death wish but i'll prop it up on bricks or something properly. i'm thinking of the 1.2 x 2.4 x 2m and just moving the bed down stairs for the winter lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys i need idea for lining my cab i had a look around the hardware store today and found sweet fa ! I cant find fuck all where i live its pissing me off im still sat here thinking about the damn tin foil -.-


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.3ch.co.uk/accessories/reflective-sheeting/cat_61.html


try them but u'll have 2 pay postage if ur not local. wow has used them for the same thing with no stress and its my local shop will vouch for them


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheers las thats what i was looking for today my neighbour told me about it in a local shop but they dont stock it no more -.- whats the score with ordering grow kit to ur door not a bit dodgy giving out address ?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Guys i need idea for lining my cab i had a look around the hardware store today and found sweet fa ! I cant find fuck all where i live its pissing me off im still sat here thinking about the damn tin foil -.-


with my 1st grow i used the emergancy blankets from the pound shop. u know the kind u use for hiking


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Matt white paint aint half bad and dirt cheap too  

Rarely see you in here lgp, westy fallen asleep?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Matt white paint aint half bad and dirt cheap too
> 
> Rarely see you in here lgp, westy fallen asleep?


i just subbed just now. na mr west has just come back from helping a mate make bubble hash


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

ur on form ttt lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> with my 1st grow i used the emergancy blankets from the pound shop. u know the kind u use for hiking


yep i've used them 2  they work well and there cheep


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yep i've used them 2  they work well and there cheep


poundland were doing a 2 blanket set which was 1m x 2m for a quid obviously lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

What can i say, fucking good beer, fucking good film, it is alive!

I hate to be well, the argumentative cunt, but how doe one help in making bubblehash? Sounds like he just went over a mates house and got high as fuck  haha, my heads spinning in all different mental directions, i just noticed my neighbours across the road watching me dance my face off to the fridge tog et more beer, smile that smile and feel no shame!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What can i say, fucking good beer, fucking good film, it is alive!
> 
> I hate to be well, the argumentative cunt, but how doe one help in making bubblehash? Sounds like he just went over a mates house and got high as fuck  haha, my heads spinning in all different mental directions, i just noticed my neighbours across the road watching me dance my face off to the fridge tog et more beer, smile that smile and feel no shame!


he probably did lol i dont mind tho


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, don't mind me, i'm just drunk, most of what i say, and have said from a while back has, well, i need to learn some self discipline


----------



## Griffta (Jun 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> u been going on bout that turning the tent on its side cause you no it makes sense stop doubtin yaself ur 1 of the best on riu in the uk ur smash it las.


Really? is Las the uk champ? who do you lot consider the best grower amongst you? I noticed Dura posted in some really old threads on here so has obviously been doin it a while, but by his own admission neglects them. That G13 (I think) by pukka (I think again - damn weed!) is probably the most impressive plant I've seen on here since I found riu last december


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Las won last years national trophy, he's the certified king of kings amongst us bretherin


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Really? is Las the uk champ? who do you lot consider the best grower amongst you? I noticed Dura posted in some really old threads on here so has obviously been doin it a while, but by his own admission neglects them. That G13 (I think) by pukka (I think again - damn weed!) is probably the most impressive plant I've seen on here since I found riu last december


he aint the champ who is??? but that bloke nos his shit no doubt.

dura nos alot bout miricle grow and drink driving charges,coke, valium, being ginger err what else oh he dus grow decent gear i no some1 whos smoked it and says good things.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

whats dat, was he a boxer?........whod he fight


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Really? is Las the uk champ? who do you lot consider the best grower amongst you? I noticed Dura posted in some really old threads on here so has obviously been doin it a while, but by his own admission neglects them. That G13 (I think) by pukka (I think again - damn weed!) is probably the most impressive plant I've seen on here since I found riu last december


dont wana listen to that pukka hes just a dodgy yorkshire pud with a dodgy digit lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 1, 2011)

it sure as shit isnt me!! las, tt and few others are all strong contenders, when i'm on my game(euphamism for sober!) im a decent soil grower but i'm too erratic. i'm gonny start two separate grows soon( when i'm off bail) one hydro(dwc) and another old school soil , if i can keep my shit together it may be a good comparison grow....just have to wait and see. i'll also try and run a real journal this time.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> he aint the champ who is??? but that bloke nos his shit no doubt.
> 
> dura nos alot bout miricle grow and drink driving charges,coke, valium, being ginger err what else oh he dus grow decent gear i no some1 whos smoked it and says good things.


hahahaha you're forgetting his wiley fishing tactics! 

I reckon don, las and sambo all grow some fuggin nasty weed!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks a lot brothers but i dont think i am, i mean look at donnys last post....

also donny won a competition on the 600 thread which was a lot more people voting etc  mr mc west holds his own as well, not forgetting dr green dre or ghb. sorry if theres anyone i forgot. fuck that sambo haha just messing bro's sambo is repping the uk as well lol

the knowladge is out there, just read something 3 times on different sites before u start beliving it


----------



## dura72 (Jun 1, 2011)

I was feeling a little down in the supermarket yesterday when I realized, I've really got to learn to control my retarded midget fetishes....


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

i looked for the blankets too all the shops round here are mainly shitty self owned shops which arent much use for shit. I think im just gonna take the risk and order online :/


----------



## dura72 (Jun 1, 2011)

ive got to hold 'sickest cunt on the uk thread' title surely!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive got to hold 'sickest cunt on the uk thread' title surely!!


u got my vote bro


----------



## dura72 (Jun 1, 2011)

I was sitting next to an old lady on the new designed bus.
She asked, "How do you get off?"
I said, "Usually to porn but I'm open to suggestions."


----------



## Griffta (Jun 1, 2011)

haha interesting little debate lads, yeah don g&t's pics are pretty special. have to say all those mentioned have at one point or another posted a pic thats made me jealous as hell!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

dons the don imo but if ya look hard and read back on ne of us we all started somewhere and it werent with huge buds of livers,pyscho,cheese etc


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys i decided as im gonna do an order may aswell get everything i need which nutes should i be going for ? http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-solutions/biobizz/cat_109.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2011)

Man, i figured cheese on toast was a safe poor mans bet, wrong, even shitty cheddar is fookin expensive!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u got my vote bro


and mine.....


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and mine.....


might have to give dura some competition


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Guys i decided as im gonna do an order may aswell get everything i need which nutes should i be going for ? http://www.3ch.co.uk/nutrient-solutions/biobizz/cat_109.html


fuck me mate you like taking dangerous risks........


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuck me mate you like taking dangerous risks........


why u say that don ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> why u say that don ?


messing....nothing wrong with ordering on net mate.......or id be well fooked...............back in a mo someone knocking my door in.....te he


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

do you drink del? i no ya like ya volcano but some nights ya too on the wind up to not be half pissed lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> messing....nothing wrong with ordering on net mate.......or id be well fooked...............back in a mo someone knocking my door in.....te he


argh dont do that to me got me worried then , ill continue my order now lol , ive got reflective sheeting peralite clonex and trying to decide on nutes. Anyone think of anything else i could possibly be missing ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

ive just realised ive been staring at laptop with headphones on n nothing playing looking at screen monged for last hour .... stoned retard lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

now iv realised im no longer monged i suppose it would be rude not to skin up


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> do you drink del? i no ya like ya volcano but some nights ya too on the wind up to not be half pissed lol


no drink just me and my.....................


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> now iv realised im no longer monged i suppose it would be rude not to skin up


what you smoking mate? your own stuff?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah mate just finished off some phat fruity and now cracking open a jar of cured PPP


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yeah mate just finished off some phat fruity and now cracking open a jar of cured PPP


whats the ppp like or onlt just trying...ah a jar...........im pretty low at the moment but 2-3 weeks and all good..hmm phat fruity.dont know that 1..........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

heres the phat fruity , i dunno if its still about its no longer on attitude http://www.crazyseeds.com/barneys-farm&id=1778...
phat fruity smells like tropical fruit blend but tastes abit like NY diesal.
the PPP pheno this jars from was a lanky shit , thin branches than needed holding up , when cured it smells like dutch passion orange bud but tastes very dutch and potent


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2-41.html#post5768553


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 1, 2011)

Well fuck knows why im still awake guess i was hoping some bud would appear from somewhere but i know its not going to so just going to accept im not getting my bed time joint tonight and be done with it i guess, sigh. night riu


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Well fuck knows why im still awake guess i was hoping some bud would appear from somewhere but i know its not going to so just going to accept im not getting my bed time joint tonight and be done with it i guess, sigh. night riu


bio-bloom and bio-grow. pk13.14 for flowering. thats about all u'll need if u wanna go basic. some organic liquid seaweed from the garden center if u can get it but not important 

edit oh and how could i forget ttt from my list a fine grower of the uk exo


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

they on morning t.v talking bout decrimalising drugs some celebs have signed some petition to support decrimalising dope, remember when they downgrading it a few yrs ago you had all this media malarky for a good while before so.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

ags1983 said:


> hahaha, soz i wasnt trying to slag him off! Meh, it read funnier when i typed it, being baked prob helpt too.
> 
> Ive been slowly skimming through for a bit now, and finaly got to the end so thought id make my first post.


dont take no notice of me on here after 8pm lol vodkatime lol sorry m8 was just being a nob.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> why u say that don ?


 well i look at it this way, i don't drive, so fucked if i'm gonna be getting a taxi from the hydro shop eh. internet's much safer, just be sure to ask when you order that the parcel isn't going to come with big fuck off letters saying 3 counties hydro or some bollocks for the return address. sounds daft but some of them do.


las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot brothers but i dont think i am, i mean look at donnys last post....
> also donny won a competition on the 600 thread which was a lot more people voting etc  mr mc west holds his own as well, not forgetting dr green dre or ghb. sorry if theres anyone i forgot. fuck that sambo haha just messing bro's sambo is repping the uk as well lol
> the knowladge is out there, just read something 3 times on different sites before u start beliving it


 me heads got stuck in the door on the way oot. cheers las but i reckon your scrog has tanked owt ive done before. gonna change that soon enough though bro


----------



## Vento (Jun 2, 2011)

*Global Commission on Drug Policy... Calling for "Immediate Decriminalisation "*

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/436514-global-commission-drug-policy-calling.html#post5801598


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing motivates a jobless lazy racist alcoholic loser like the phrase " No Satellite signal received "


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

The girlfriend started calling my cock FIFA.

She says it's partly because 'I think it's bigger & more powerful than it actually is and over the years it's been involved in some dodgy affairs.'
But ultimately, it's operated by a wanker.


----------



## ToastyChronz (Jun 2, 2011)

Alright fellas, just thought i'd introduce myself here


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

uk people are great and other people from different countries  they are extremely nice more respectful


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

ok guys do you prefer fem seeds or regular?........or do you all snip


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

Vento said:


> *Global Commission on Drug Policy... Calling for "Immediate Decriminalisation "*
> 
> http://%3Ca%20href=%22https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/436514-global-commission-drug-policy-calling.html#post5801598%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3Ehttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/436514-global-commission-drug-policy-calling.html#post5801598%3C/a%3Ehttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/436514-global-commission-drug-policy-calling.html#post5801598


Jumped on here this morning specifically becaue of that and lo and behold. There is also a story today about celebrities signing a letter to cameron calling for the legalisation of "drugs" not cannabis but "drugs"

At the end of the day i guess i could say i don't really care too much about their drug laws because they don't effect me greatly, sure growing in ecret can be a litttle tricky but other than that i just do as i'd like with no care to legislation.

Fem or regs is a tricky one mate, if i had more space it would be regulars every time, right now i've 4 different reg strains vegging so hopefully i'll get a half half male to female, then i can make some beans. Your girls will also tend to be a lot hardier and stable if from reg seeds and not magicked. I've also noticed that the quality of fem seeds seems to be dropping, nothing to base that on just seems that there are huge amounts of hermies these days, it's gonna be a while before i'm convinced to plant my fem TH seeds freebies.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Jumped on here this morning specifically becaue of that and lo and behold. There is also a story today about celebrities signing a letter to cameron calling for the legalisation of "drugs" not cannabis but "drugs"
> 
> At the end of the day i guess i could say i don't really care too much about their drug laws because they don't effect me greatly, sure growing in ecret can be a litttle tricky but other than that i just do as i'd like with no care to legislation.


disgusting law breaker...im tellin on yer


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

Dont care how old you are, bunch of crazy fuckers,. love em!

[youtube]MfstYSUscBc[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok guys do you prefer fem seeds or regular?........or do you all snip


snips del cause you no what ya getting everytime seeds ya got the pheno's etc, its quicker too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

i never buy fems. too herm prone from so many seed banks. i rock cuttings and reg beans.

TTT i know you and a lot of others on here grow just for percy but spare a thought for them that don't. legalisation will fuck their profit margins big time


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i never buy fems. too herm prone from so many seed banks. i rock cuttings and reg beans.
> 
> TTT i know you and a lot of others on here grow just for percy but spare a thought for them that don't. legalisation will fuck their profit margins big time


thinking of going reg again and just never buying seeds again........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

hahah never say never man. theres stuff on my wishlist still. but at present ive got too many of mine and others crosses that are more appealing than buying beans


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

could u no sell them somehow don its legal hay, and you got some very desirable seeds.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah never say never man. theres stuff on my wishlist still. but at present ive got too many of mine and others crosses that are more appealing than buying beans


ive only got the bubblebomb but was thinking of buying lemon skunk, bubblegum, thc bomb and pineapple kush reg, breeed them this year and just run my own like you.....im not that impreseed with some of the fem versions and fed up with spending doe....


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

dels seedbank... i'm sold


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> dels seedbank... i'm sold


hard making choices...........but if your sold im going for it..................ordering today


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

i used to just do fem but now i have a bigger room ill be using more regs and snips ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

shit ive just realized i took some snips about 5 days ago and they have been in my 12/12 cfl cupboard not my 24hr one !! will they be ok to stick in the 24hr cupboard or will they go mutant?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

WOOHOOOOO fairys just been


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

robbiep said:


> woohooooo fairys just been :d


twice !!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

good old fairy lol...............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> shit ive just realized i took some snips about 5 days ago and they have been in my 12/12 cfl cupboard not my 24hr one !! will they be ok to stick in the 24hr cupboard or will they go mutant?


to stoned again mate........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

soooo ... Vanilla kush , Great white shark , LSD , Strawberry cheesecake , GHS Fake Exodus (lol), Bigbud #1 , lemon skunk ... which ones the lucky girl ... will be set to germ in a weeks time on 12/12 ...... advice and suggestions please ..... pick one in other words lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> to stoned again mate........


 yep best thing is ive been checking them daily and never even thought haha


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> soooo ... Vanilla kush , Great white shark , LSD , Strawberry cheesecake , GHS Fake Exodus (lol), Bigbud #1 , lemon skunk ... which ones the lucky girl ... will be set to germ in a weeks time on 12/12 ...... advice and suggestions please ..... pick one in other words lol


lemon skunk would be my choice, fucked me up proper.....................well out of those 8 fem seeds i got 3 left standing and 2 of them look like they are drying out for no apparent reason so the only 1 i think is going to survive, touch wood, is the swiss cheese, fucking odd......


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok guys do you prefer fem seeds or regular?........or do you all snip


preferably fems, never bothered with regs myself but used cuttins quite a bit, feel they take too long to root, maybe its just me though. i'd agree with ttt about hermies seemin to be more common though but again that doesnt bother me coz i use dm reverse anyway.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

ive got power skunk from kannabia seeds at the minute its 2 days old , thats meant to be a real lemony skunk .. got that along side raspberry cough also 2 days old for a nice fruity smoke selection  ill stick some pics up in 12/12 section when i get back from shop 

I got a AK48 that had 1 week veg then 12/12 thats doing well , ill try get a pic of that later aswell


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

one of my monster cfls is cracked n only half of the tubes work....u guys reckon itl only draw half the power then?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> one of my monster cfls is cracked n only half of the tubes work....u guys reckon itl only draw half the power then?


send it back bam unless it was you that cracked it?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

even if it was send it back anyway 



sambo020482 said:


> send it back bam unless it was you that cracked it?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

lol well it wasnt cracked before i dropped it

ach im fucked its 25 quid postage to here for those 2 lights,if i send 1 back i gotta pay for delivery and return...bawbags and it took 3 fuckin weeks....

meh,jus gna use it neway looks like its made in 2 halfs still gdang bright mofos


oh n i hear its mercury in these fuckers eh!not so eco


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lol well it wasnt cracked before i dropped it
> 
> ach im fucked its 25 quid postage to here for those 2 lights,if i send 1 back i gotta pay for delivery and return...bawbags and it took 3 fuckin weeks....
> 
> ...


yep mercury in all cfls.............fuck bad luck mate but they are so delicate.....the sooner you go hps the better........


----------



## Airwave (Jun 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> WOOHOOOOO fairys just been


Again with the fairy? 

I've been a good boy. I eat my vegetables. I say please and thank you and I help little old ladies cross the street, but does the fairy ever pay me a visit? Noooooooooo. Despite every I do, It just isn't good enough for that uppity cunt.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yep mercury in all cfls.............fuck bad luck mate but they are so delicate.....the sooner you go hps the better........


yup cant wait,a house with a garage or outbuilding is up next methinks,get one o those star wars looking grows on the go


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

fucking el airwave you grow more than us all combined you got no need for the fairy lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok guys do you prefer fem seeds or regular?........or do you all snip


I usually just buy fem seed, grow it into a mother plant and take snips from there. I have recently bought some reg seed though (Bubble Gum - T.H.Seeds and Black Widow - Mr Nice).
I've read that reg seeds have much higher quality genetics (Whether or not this is true I simply don't know, but I'm leaning towards it being true.). I like the thought of growing them all out, picking the best pheno and taking snips.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking el airwave you grow more than us all combined you got no need for the fairy lol


i think airwave should be our fairy as he grows more............


----------



## Airwave (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> one of my monster cfls is cracked n only half of the tubes work....u guys reckon itl only draw half the power then?


Somebody else broke my 250 and I broke my 300. Damn things are so fucking fragile. 

Don't know how much power it will draw.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yup cant wait,a house with a garage or outbuilding is up next methinks,get one o those star wars looking grows on the go


you dont need that much space, i said hps not nuclear fusion


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

hehehe... i know i know but its hydro electric up here n now i dont feel bad bout usin it all up haha

so how would u guys deal with hps in a cupboard 75cm high if u cant have it buzzin away or goin on fire lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> hehehe... i know i know but its hydro electric up here n now i dont feel bad bout usin it all up haha
> 
> so how would u guys deal with hps in a cupboard 75cm high if u cant have it buzzin away or goin on fire lol


why no buzzing?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking el airwave you grow more than us all combined you got no need for the fairy lol


Ha. I only grow cheese. Not even UK Cheese. People love it though. Got some Kandy Kush growing too. Waiting for them to grow big enough to be used as mother plants.

But in this game, we all want the clone only strains. Just because.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Ha. I only grow cheese. Not even UK Cheese. People love it though. Got some Kandy Kush growing too. Waiting for them to grow big enough to be used as mother plants.
> 
> But in this game, we all want the clone only strains. Just because.


i dont...........am i alone...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

I want the clone only plants but i want seeds, hate having to keep a plant alive under pain of losing it.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

yeh i agree - pips are nice to keep... there's pressure to keep the clone only's alive.. 
what i'm gonna try do is veg my clones to a suitable size.. snip and root new clones then repeat.. rather than try keeping mums going... i wish like most i had more space 



tip top toker said:


> I want the clone only plants but i want seeds, hate having to keep a plant alive under pain of losing it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

they been around 20+ yrs dont think they are that hard to keep alive lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

Not as a collective, but for an individual maintaining genetics is a tough one, i'd rather not have the "burden"


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

lolz - you know what we mean though... someone was kind enough to send it to you in the first place you don't wanna bother them again

it is a weird feeling having that clone only that is basically the exact same plant all over the country/world that has been alive for that long... kinda mind blowing when you think about it... 



sambo020482 said:


> they been around 20+ yrs dont think they are that hard to keep alive lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

bollucks i got freebie autos coming, might as well chuck em in da bin..........


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2-41.html#post5768553


was gonna say "ll give you a quid if you put up a pic" but now i've quoted i can see its a hyperlink lol, what a dumbassssssss



del66666 said:


> you dont need that much space, i said hps not nuclear fusion


hahahahahaha you're on fire today del. 

im sunburnt to fuck lads, spent all day outside at work and mannnnn im like a fuggin lobster.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bollucks i got freebie autos coming, might as well chuck em in da bin..........


I swear half the "autos" that are around atm need to be flipped to 12/12. not on about mine, seen loads of peoples easyryders autoflower, same with dieselryder, 60 day wonder, and lowryder but all the new ones seem to just be failed crosses.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I swear half the "autos" that are around atm need to be flipped to 12/12. not on about mine, seen loads of peoples easyryders autoflower, same with dieselryder, 60 day wonder, and lowryder but all the new ones seem to just be failed crosses.


it says yield 20-80 grams...............puh .... mind you none of the freebies ive had have been much cop


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

Never bred but to stab a guess i'd say that beans are being pumped out without any doublechecking of genetics, such as not keeping the traits from the ruderalis to flower based on age not light.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why no buzzing?


cos i got a nosy landlord and iv 2 sets of parents coming up to see us for a week each,cant b fucked


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> cos i got a nosy landlord and iv 2 sets of parents coming up to see us for a week each,cant b fucked


wait for the babyness to settle abit m8 your gonna av people round all the time wanting to see the new baby.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> cos i got a nosy landlord and iv 2 sets of parents coming up to see us for a week each,cant b fucked


i can understand that mate..........the landlord anyway.............


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> was gonna say "ll give you a quid if you put up a pic" but now i've quoted i can see its a hyperlink lol, what a dumbassssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has been fucking hot hay.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

seeds are ordered.................christmas is coming......early......again


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

every day is xmas for you del... 



del66666 said:


> seeds are ordered.................christmas is coming......early......again


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> every day is xmas for you del...


ha must admit i had 1 yesterday too...........a mini 1.....


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

it must be kinda hard not too... with all those xmas trees around...



del66666 said:


> ha must admit i had 1 yesterday too...........a mini 1.....


----------



## jubbs1 (Jun 2, 2011)

yo! who wants to sell me some drugs...................


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

"I'll kick that slut in the cunt if she looks at me like that again!"

"For fucks sake nan, its only Bingo"


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

i do... paracetamol or codeine?



jubbs1 said:


> yo! who wants to sell me some drugs...................


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

jubbs1 said:


> yo! who wants to sell me some drugs...................


I've some tobaco, a few tins of carlsberg export, name your price.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was chatting to a bird in a club.
She whispered, "Do you fancy coming back to mine, I've got a fanny like a Polo."
I said, "Oh yes."
When we got back to her place I pulled down her knickers and gasped.
She said, "Surprised?"
I said, "Totally, I thought you meant the mint not the fucking car."


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

ahve got sum teabags and coffee, maybe sum solpadol too.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> it says yield 20-80 grams...............puh .... mind you none of the freebies ive had have been much cop


sambo grew out a couple nice freebies, theres some pics circulating somewhere but I don't know what the strain was. Completely lottery though isn't it. 

really fancy cutting that lowryder tonight, but ill save it till sunday I reckon. That will be 61 days.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

here does folks plants smell a room out at 5 inch high n bout 8 leaves??? a kinda musty green smell.....stuck that big fuck of a cfl in for 3 hours n had to take it back out as iv got the landlord comin to check tmoro n u cn smell it thru the house


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

well i went to b n q today and while i was there i thought fuck i'm gonna get some rockwool cubes and get started, turns oot the the fuckers dont have any so i got these little round flat pellet things, kinda b n q root riot pellets, drop in warm water for 5 mins and they expand , never used them before. so i also bought a little cheap little cube propogator tray with lid ,about £4 for the tray and £2.50 for 22 of theses discs. so everything is set up and i popped 4 bag seeds in, a havent bothered cracking the seeds in kitchen roll as i would usually do so now its just time to sit back and wait. havent got them under a light yet just on the window sill, mite set the lights up tomorrow. i've just used bag seed to see how it goes, ive got about a hundred bag seed just lying around, dont wanna waste any decent seeds till i'm sure these things are any use. if they sprout i'm gonna take them a walk up the hills and do a little gorilla. it feels good to be back in the game, even if its just a little experiment.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

they will work dura but they are really shit peat pellets compared to others, i brought a pack the other wk and threw them away cause they felt really hard weird when compared to the 1s ive brought at the growshop, prob best to germ the seed 1st tho.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

ah would have prefered rock wool but that was aw they had so i thought fuck it ,there only 2 quid, theses ones are soft as fuck, ahm gonna search the house coz ah think i mite have some rockwool cubes in here.ahm sprog watchin today so it'll be later when he's sleeping.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> sambo grew out a couple nice freebies, theres some pics circulating somewhere but I don't know what the strain was. Completely lottery though isn't it.
> 
> really fancy cutting that lowryder tonight, but ill save it till sunday I reckon. That will be 61 days.


they smoke ok?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> here does folks plants smell a room out at 5 inch high n bout 8 leaves??? a kinda musty green smell.....stuck that big fuck of a cfl in for 3 hours n had to take it back out as iv got the landlord comin to check tmoro n u cn smell it thru the house


how you going to hide the smell when they really stink?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> they smoke ok?


I doubt he will remember lol but they looked mint, kinda like hydro plants where the bud is huge compared to the leaves/ stem.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I doubt he will remember lol but they looked mint, kinda like hydro plants where the bud is huge compared to the leaves/ stem.


it was a freebie yes m8 but not a auto, i carnt find the pic newair on here what thread did i post it in?


----------



## Griffta (Jun 2, 2011)

eh bam if you've got no odour control at all, maybe think about getting some ONA gel or something.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

i want some of this badly lol ne1 ever tried it? its budder, refined honey oil.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how you going to hide the smell when they really stink?


was thinkin bout some o that ona gel that griffta jus mentioned,and the nappy bucket lumpd ontop o the cupboard lol



Griffta said:


> eh bam if you've got no odour control at all, maybe think about getting some ONA gel or something.


yeah man seen that shit jus didnt realise how soon the smelt,never remember them smelling so early on b4......


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> it was a freebie yes m8 but not a auto, i carnt find the pic newair on here what thread did i post it in?


yeh I think del was just talkin about freebies in general. im pretty sure it was in this thread but it moves so fast its hard to find anything lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

Hahahaha, not often you see the BBC using the term spastics society  that tickles me.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> sambo grew out a couple nice freebies, theres some pics circulating somewhere but I don't know what the strain was. Completely lottery though isn't it.
> 
> really fancy cutting that lowryder tonight, but ill save it till sunday I reckon. That will be 61 days.


its a mean lookin wee fucker dude! how shtanky is it?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> they will work dura but they are really shit peat pellets compared to others, i brought a pack the other wk and threw them away cause they felt really hard weird when compared to the 1s ive brought at the growshop, prob best to germ the seed 1st tho.


 normally i would germ the seeds ive never done it any other way but i just thought i'd give it a bash see how it goes, when you put them in water they expand to around 5 times the thickness and they've got some sort of binding round them, kinda reminds me of the big leaf that holds a cigar together, i mite just germ sum bag seed tonight and try another 4, its only a couple of quid for 22 of the peat pellets so it no loss if it doesn't work.
just had a strange one there, my door buzzer went and my mates bird was there, i invited her in of course, wee tight black dress, curves well on show anda pair of knee high boots, her man is an old friend and valium dealer, i dont see him very often so its not like we're best mates or anythin, i had a call from her yesterday askin if i wanted any blues, so i said gimme a fiver worth, when she came doon yesterday she starts showin me pics of her, on her phone, in her bra and knickers askin my opinion, i was playin it cool but complimented her(she's got a fit as fuck bod!!), so today she just appears out the blue and after a little while starts tellin me that she's gettin broody, ive got my own kid with me right now, and she tells me that she thinks my mates sperm count must be low due to the amount of drugs he's taken....im just wondering...y'know what i mean....when she appeared y/day she was wearing skintight white trousers....after she left i just had to have a hefty shuffle. think i mite be gettin lined up for a breading program.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

your gonna nob her dura u no it m8 lol them peat pellets will work i just dont rate them compared to others ive brought.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> your gonna nob her dura u no it m8 lol them peat pellets will work i just dont rate them compared to others ive brought.


well u know me, i knobbed the ex two days ago and ive fucked four or five others over the last few weeks.....oh yes gents, I AM A FUCKIN SEX GOD!!!!!!!, so of course i will obviously hammer it rite up her pussy and then stretch her little tight arse just for good measure. i will be honest i'm a fuckin crap boyfriend but i'm a fuckin OUTSTANDING one night stand....thats about as long as any bird can put up with my shit!!
ive just started germing another 8 bagseed so when they pop(if) then i'll give them a bash as well. the reason i was gonna use rock wool was that i was gonna go dwc hydro and was under the impression that rockwool was a better starting medium for hydro, am i mistaken or does it not really matter?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well u know me, i knobbed the ex two days ago and ive fucked four or five others over the last few weeks.....oh yes gents, I AM A FUCKIN SEX GOD!!!!!!!, so of course i will obviously hammer it rite up her pussy and then stretch her little tight arse just for good measure. i will be honest i'm a fuckin crap boyfriend but i'm a fuckin OUTSTANDING one night stand....thats about as long as any bird can put up with my shit!!
> ive just started germing another 8 bagseed so when they pop(if) then i'll give them a bash as well. the reason i was gonna use rock wool was that i was gonna go dwc hydro and was under the impression that rockwool was a better starting medium for hydro, am i mistaken or does it not really matter?


lolol u not with the missus nemore then m8 fuck them post about her use to crack me up lolol yeah i think ya wana go with the rockwool for hydro but im a soil man so not exactly shore?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

those peat pelletts in general are ok i use them for cuttings all the time but the ones from b and q are shit  they sell decent coco ones in my local grow shop called coco jiffies


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

lmao, not holdin back on the gory deets ey dura!



dura72 said:


> she thinks my mates sperm count must be low due to the amount of drugs he's taken.


does she have a clue the amount of drugs you take?! hahahaha. 

just shag her and get it over and done with, just dont be suprised if there is a few little duras poppin out in 9 months time lol. 

time to roll a fat one, got the house to myself 

@ bam, yeh she stinks to high heaven, gonna be tempted to cut her when I go to water lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

i was in kilmarnock, which doent have a hydro shop, nearest one is ayr, next time i'm there i'll pick sum up. this is just a cheap experiment, ive never used bagseed either, its always been fem'd seeds i worked with. 
@ sambo.....i'm still(kind of!!) with my ex, we are in (so she believes ) a casual monogamous relationship, as long as i bang her a few times a week she 's quite happy, she doesnt know that i'm humping everything else i can get my sweaty hands on..... i fucked a bird a cpl o weeks ago and then came home and got her to suck my dick...heheheheh.....dirty as fuck but i just love it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, not holdin back on the gory deets ey dura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ya smoking wow? wish i could slap that sunburn lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, not holdin back on the gory deets ey dura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, ah dont think she does!! but i know for afact she loves abit of cock, my mate told me some intimate shit about her and how he gets to stick various things up her chuff and stuff like that....mite even break out the viagra for this one.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, not holdin back on the gory deets ey dura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw man the envvvvy!lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

now ive got a married one texting me, she like me to fuck her every few weeks or so coz her man doesnt, shes pretty kinky, dresses up in the stilletoes and srockings and lets me do all sorts of stuff to her!!!i though i'd lost my mojo a cpl of months ago but by christ its back and i think its been breeding!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

i cant believe how excited i am about starting a grow again, maybe thats why ive been a bit down of recent....nothin to look forward to. i dont give a fuck about being out on bail now, i gonna set up 2 full new grow rooms for next weeks, get all my shit and just fuckin do it, one will be a tent that'll hold 5 maybe six full size plants, the other will be in a converted walk in wardrobe, lotta diy( but im good at shit like that coz i was a tradesman anyway) and its gotta be well hidden. only prob may be the electricy for the 2nd grow, need to run a new cable from the fuse box and make a separate ring, not too sure on how to do that, ive seen it done but its not my trade, better check up on it, my mate used to do all my spark work but he's fucked off to sweden to start a new life with a woman he loves....inconsiderate cunt.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what ya smoking wow? wish i could slap that sunburn lmao


bit more of that northern lights shit with some crystals from my grinder. Doing it pure so I can smoke it in my room though lol. the sunburn is fucking killing!!! got a fan blasting my back right now to cool the fucker down a bit!



dura72 said:


> lol, ah dont think she does!! but i know for afact she loves abit of cock, my mate told me some intimate shit about her and how he gets to stick various things up her chuff and stuff like that....mite even break out the viagra for this one.


lol. I had a bit of a marathon session last night, no viagra needed, the joys of being 20!!!!!



bamslayer said:


> aw man the envvvvy!lol


get your shit sorted man and youll be well on your way!! heres a few pics I just posted in my journal. 












Going purpleeeee, cheeeee!







sambo, ive just been a massive cunt an nocked the pyschosis over! knew I shouldve saved my joint till after goin in there!. The root system is pretty crazy on her already, think that little knock might stunt her for a few days though! a few roots were lost in combat, RIP.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

speak to pukka dura, hes a sparky!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

i was just bout to say how nice its all looking and that the pyscho looks to be growing now m8 lol u killed it then or she save able ya sillysod lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

haha I think she'll recover, the roots just got a bit of a shock, the main ball is still there so she'll just be stunted for a few days, a heavy dose of rhizo should do the trick. I think when she recovers I might have to flip to 12.12 mate, want to give them two little uns more veg time but they're just gonna get left behind if I don't do it soon. What you reckon? there is literally no room left on that screen and the OG is squeezed into that tiny little space. 

fuck yeyaaaa


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> speak to pukka dura, hes a sparky!


good good mate i will do, i forgot bout that. i know its a simple enuff job but its been awhile since i watched sum1 do it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

the missus is gonna grass riu i think lol she hates it i tell her if she want keep spending my money then this is my work lolol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

ha had to do that before, had to explain that this was my only source of income and therefore ive got to put at least the minimum effort into it, things like the phone goin at 11pm and shit and spending every friday runnin around collectin tic money back in. for me its damn near full time, not aday goes past that i'm not sorting something out. but hey, its better than being stuck in an office or factory, or gettin up on a pissing wet monday and goin to a fuckin building site..


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

heres a pic of a AK48 , it had a week at 24/0 once it popped then 12/12 since , its about 6 weeks in at minute ... 

View attachment 1630472View attachment 1630473View attachment 1630474View attachment 1630475


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 2, 2011)

haha you tell her sambo! I reckon i will flip em to flower, but you're right ill wish i hadnt when i run out of the stuff! have a good one bro


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> heres a pic of a AK48 , it had a week at 24/0 once it popped then 12/12 since , its about 6 weeks in at minute ...
> 
> View attachment 1630472View attachment 1630473View attachment 1630474View attachment 1630475


hey man where did u get the irn-bru seeds??? if i could grow that it'd save me fuckin fortune!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hey man where did u get the irn-bru seeds??? if i could grow that it'd save me fuckin fortune!


i found them when i was bending metal with my teeth ! 

gotta love irn-bru lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i found them when i was bending metal with my teeth !
> 
> gotta love irn-bru lol


most popular hangover cure in scotland....and not a country in the world understands hangovers like scotland!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

Made Fri gurdas eh Dura!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

I use lucozade  anything sugar fizzy zoom! 

http://vimeo.com/24058790

found full version, big joint and some beers an it's a tad trippy


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

that video would be better if it was a chick dancing... that guy is a bit disturbing..

but that song is bangin'



tip top toker said:


> I use lucozade  anything sugar fizzy zoom!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/24058790
> 
> found full version, big joint and some beers an it's a tad trippy


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that video would be better if it was a chick dancing... that guy is a bit disturbing..
> 
> but that song is bangin'


u wana see a disturbing guy ava look atv ya avatar lol sorry if thats you m8 my apologises lmao just messing lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> u wana see a disturbing guy ava look atv ya avatar lol sorry if thats you m8 my apologises lmao just messing lolol


hahaha made me piss!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 2, 2011)

its devastatin' dave the turntable slave - his best (and probably only) album ever zip zap rap...

reminds me a bit of kenny fucking powers


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2011)

haha, a girl dancing and it's ya same old generic video, crazy weird bloke makes for cheesed crazy  i'm just drinking and smoking and going with what comes  £65 for a half of cured cheese sound good to anyone?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 2, 2011)

Evening guys whats going on tonight then ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

this arguement is making me laugh .... well i am high lol ... page 6 onwards


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

hahah didnt even post the link stoner retard 

>>> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/431386-going-away-6.html


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 2, 2011)

that jdubmans a prick lol , 5 more likes and we'll be 1337  ( oh dear lol )


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

that 'going away' argument??? what a bunch of fuckin tossers...cock measuring contest from schoolboys....you'd think cunts would just grow outta that shit.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

ive stashe 5 fuckin grams of charli in the nouse and i cant remember where!!!aaahhhhrrrrgggghhhhh.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive stashe 5 fuckin grams of charli in the nouse and i cant remember where!!!aaahhhhrrrrgggghhhhh.


thats good then you cant use it............


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

i no we said bout accepting yaself for who ya are a crazy scot who like his booze n drugs but 5g of white for breakfast thats taking the piss m8 lolol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

i bloody need to sell it to get sum cash in, gotta pay the man!!im off it anyway for the next two weeks till my next court case is bye, then im plannin aheavy few days and then back off it again until im sentenced.


----------



## matt64 (Jun 3, 2011)

anyone that's got facebook! check this out http://www.facebook.com/ClearUK


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

matt64 said:


> anyone that's got facebook! check this out http://www.facebook.com/ClearUK


uh, what................thought this was facebook...........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive stashe 5 fuckin grams of charli in the nouse and i cant remember where!!!aaahhhhrrrrgggghhhhh.


did you hide it up your nose dura ?  lol

any idea what they will sentance ya ??


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> uh, what................thought this was facebook...........


no this is outyerfacebook!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> did you hide it up your nose dura ?  lol
> 
> any idea what they will sentance ya ??


its drivin me nuts coz ah fuckin KNOW its in here sumwhere, ah had it on tuesday, but ive stuck it sumwhere coz i was in abit o a rush.
ahm expecting an 18 month driving ban, heavy fine, alcohol counselling and maybe community service..no worries just a pain in the arse.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

i got done in 2006 for being 3 x over the limit drink driving .. (i fucking felt sober!) i got 9 month ban , £600 fine .. ban got knocked down to 6month cus i went on alcohol councilling course. its a load of bollocks mate , i was drivingmy car pretty normal as i used to drink shit loads so got used to alcohol .. they pulled me for a random stop about 2 minute away from my door !


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i cant believe that u cant believe that i cant belive either
> 
> cheers wowseph  gonna be a _free_ fairy soon "oh 'ello boys" hahaha


congrats mate


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i got done in 2006 for being 3 x over the limit drink driving .. (i fucking felt sober!) i got 9 month ban , £600 fine .. ban got knocked down to 6month cus i went on alcohol councilling course. its a load of bollocks mate , i was drivingmy car pretty normal as i used to drink shit loads so got used to alcohol .. they pulled me for a random stop about 2 minute away from my door !


 i was twice the limit, 72mg, but its usually an 18 month ban for that, jist have tae c how it goes.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

i was expecting a bigger ban but it depends on ya judge , i also got some letters off family about how i wouldnt be able tosee my daughter without a car or take my disabled mother shopping etc etc , all bollocks but it brought theban down !


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

i'll be using shit like that too try for a reduction, cant pick up my son, sciatica, been on the wagon for months(!!!), out of character, havent been in bother for over a decade, and so on.......


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

a friend (female) is bout to get sentanced for her 4th time drink/driving and she got a fucking yr inside on the 3rd lol am glad i dont drive lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> a friend (female) is bout to get sentanced for her 4th time drink/driving and she got a fucking yr inside on the 3rd lol am glad i dont drive lol


fuck me thats crap! .. i now no longer drink OR drive lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> a friend (female) is bout to get sentanced for her 4th time drink/driving and she got a fucking yr inside on the 3rd lol am glad i dont drive lol


my mate got 5 month for his 3rd but he was still serving his ban for the 2nd when he got caught.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

shes no geezerbird either a lil blonde owns her own house,business just likes a drink or 10 what i never get is why she dont just use cabs aint like she couldnt afford them.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

soz but people who drink n drive deserve everything they get.....there are no excuses


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> soz but people who drink n drive deserve everything they get.....there are no excuses


i agree thats why i quit drinking ... not worth it ... rather smoke anyway


----------



## Airwave (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody getting in on the Attitude deal?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

no (no offence) but i dont like seeds 2 much


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i got done in 2006 for being 3 x over the limit drink driving .. (i fucking felt sober!) i got 9 month ban , £600 fine .. ban got knocked down to 6month cus i went on alcohol councilling course. its a load of bollocks mate , i was drivingmy car pretty normal as i used to drink shit loads so got used to alcohol .. they pulled me for a random stop about 2 minute away from my door !


Pretty sure I saw you on road wars last night


----------



## Airwave (Jun 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> no (no offence) but i dont like seeds 2 much


I like to keep these seeds just in-case I lose everything and have to start from scratch. 
Also, the law could change and all seeds could be made illegal, which would put the best breeders out of business, so I get them now while I still can.
They keep for years so it isn't as if they have to be used any time soon.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I like to keep these seeds just in-case I lose everything and have to start from scratch.
> Also, the law could change and all seeds could be made illegal, which would put the best breeders out of business, so I get them now while I still can.
> They keep for years so it isn't as if they have to be used any time soon.


i hear that mate. got a nice stash of seeds in the fridge for these exact matters  most of them where gifted, some made by myself and other riu members


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

same same i dont like seeds very much but also have a wee stash of seeds just in case lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

there must be 1000 timebomb seeds lol aint u got some of them out of the g-bomb sample that was 50% seeds lol i can laugh about it now


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

i got that timebomb yes lol i liked it just not the picking out all them seeds i reckon i got 50+ of them lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

im fast going off seeds.................


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

Seeds take fooking ages to get going, that's why i like clones, but hell, i just like the idea of tins of seeds  crosses everywhere


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Seeds take fooking ages to get going, that's why i like clones, but hell, i just like the idea of tins of seeds  crosses everywhere


welcome to my world lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

il smoke yer tin o seed snap,crackle,pop


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

Only tin of seeds i've got at present is a tin full of nothing but dodgy genetics, hell, maybe there's a keeper in there but 5/6 went male the other hermied to the roof  So i'm after a stash of slightly more dependable shite  cheese is gonna end up being crossed with everything


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

buy some mr nice ttt u want go too wrong with any of there strains some of the best genetics around


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

Already got one in the flowering cabinet determining sex meaning that there will be cheese dreams before the harvest is out, possibly  it's clone has rooted out in a couple of days and there's a void seedling reg, darkstar reg, another dreamtime reg and a couple of heavy duty fruity regs  pollen me up! 

Seen other things i'd like to buy but £50-60 a packet of seeds i need to do some saving, i'm almost a quater of the way to saving for a volcano


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont have a tin lol, I have a draw.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

i prefer clones because there easier but with seeds i can have like 50 diff strains in my draw , would be a pain to have 50 diff mums lol ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Pretty sure I saw you on road wars last night


a ginger pissed up stoner moaning about not being drunk ?? lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

lol are ther a lot of gingers on this site i see it mentioned a lot,justa wonderin..


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

oh aye n does any1 know of a particular strain that doesnt make much of a smell but still packs the punch?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

Think more in line with just taking the piss outta the scot lads knocking around the thread


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

think i see some of the worst weed ever yday, it was flash dryd spray??? WRONG WRONG WRONG lol mugs still paying 200 a oz for it!?! me and a friend where smoking some nice cured bud and the person shows up with it i had to ask him to stop smoking it in the room it smelt so wrong lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

lolol, i can just picture it, he rocks up chuffed as charlie that he's picked up an ounce and feeling rather good about himself to be told it's too shit to be smoked with other people


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

its taken me 2 n half yrs to work out how to make the pics bigger lol

so has any1 ever smoked this its called budder ( refined honey oil) spose to be bout the strongest smoke there is???


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> lolol, i can just picture it, he rocks up chuffed as charlie that he's picked up an ounce and feeling rather good about himself to be told it's too shit to be smoked with other people


ttt honest m8 i been smoking 17yrs and dont think ive ever seen or smelt anything like it lol yeah he was abit hurt lol n fuckd off in the huff.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2011)

lol, i just zoom in then take a screenshot, same way i get rid of Exif data from phone pics as well. I hope hahaha. Although think gps is off anyways. 

Ent smoked no concentrates other than hash, looks like a locket, i'd probably see it there and eat it  You should have pissed him off that teeeeeenytiny bit more by offering him a half of top notch stuff for a bargain, one of those bittersweet purchases, just to really emphasize how badly he just got dicked over for £200


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> its taken me 2 n half yrs to work out how to make the pics bigger lol
> 
> so has any1 ever smoked this its called budder ( refined honey oil) spose to be bout the strongest smoke there is???View attachment 1631718


 yeah man a couple mates brought it back from the dam,think they got a gram between them and wer hotnifing it,i never got more than a sniff of it tho lol

even tho i was always the one with the ganj gettin passd about and handin out my bubblehash for mates t try ... the fuckers lol


----------



## Griffta (Jun 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> so has any1 ever smoked this its called budder ( refined honey oil) spose to be bout the strongest smoke there is???View attachment 1631718


Is that the shit that turns to liquid/oil when you put a flame on it? Used to have a dutch mate who brought something back from the dam like that & it was poky as feeerrrrk


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 3, 2011)

alrite peeps,
just starting my first grow in a ds90 tent. i am doing it in my wood shed in the back garden due to nowhere to put it in the house plus i got my little'un runnin around now. i have a 300w cfl 65k for veggin 4 inch thermostat controlled extractor fan with carbon filter (not using filter untill flower) and a cheap 4 inch intake fan. my main well only concern is my shed glowing like a christmas tree!!! got helicopter flying over litterally every day!! 
Has anyone got any tips to keep it on the lowlow or has any1 had there shed raided ???
Or do u think im being paraniod?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 3, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> alrite peeps,
> just starting my first grow in a ds90 tent. i am doing it in my wood shed in the back garden due to nowhere to put it in the house plus i got my little'un runnin around now. i have a 300w cfl 65k for veggin 4 inch thermostat controlled extractor fan with carbon filter (not using filter untill flower) and a cheap 4 inch intake fan. my main well only concern is my shed glowing like a christmas tree!!! got helicopter flying over litterally every day!!
> Has anyone got any tips to keep it on the lowlow or has any1 had there shed raided ???
> Or do u think im being paraniod?


With a CFL you ave no worries mate, what ya gonna use for flower?. If your a bit para correx insulation panels are a good idea, your gonna need something like this come winter anyways. Just watch the exhaust sig, a shed blowing out hot air looks kinda funny.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> its taken me 2 n half yrs to work out how to make the pics bigger lol
> 
> so has any1 ever smoked this its called budder ( refined honey oil) spose to be bout the strongest smoke there is???View attachment 1631718


you remember buying oil in a drinking straw.............


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> alrite peeps,
> just starting my first grow in a ds90 tent. i am doing it in my wood shed in the back garden due to nowhere to put it in the house plus i got my little'un runnin around now. i have a 300w cfl 65k for veggin 4 inch thermostat controlled extractor fan with carbon filter (not using filter untill flower) and a cheap 4 inch intake fan. my main well only concern is my shed glowing like a christmas tree!!! got helicopter flying over litterally every day!!
> Has anyone got any tips to keep it on the lowlow or has any1 had there shed raided ???
> Or do u think im being paraniod?


from bnq or homebase these things u put behind the boiler or radiators in ur house, ine the shed with them. but u still got the "heat" from the extraction. cfls get warm not hot so i still think it would show up warming the shed but thats just my opinion. good luck


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 3, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Is that the shit that turns to liquid/oil when you put a flame on it? Used to have a dutch mate who brought something back from the dam like that & it was poky as feeerrrrk


thats th stuff man,if it dont bubble its no worth the trouble lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

how long you punish me with that sig las lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

haha i got my old one copyed and pasted so depends how much longer we keep this banter up. i get bored quick anyway lol hence the ever changing avatar lol


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

mornin! right then, after looking in my tent last night I think I better spend some time this weekend learning about pruning these bitches. What to cut & how much etc. The girls are bushing the fuck out


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> mornin! right then, after looking in my tent last night I think I better spend some time this weekend learning about pruning these bitches. What to cut & how much etc. The girls are bushing the fuck out


make sense griffta for too long i didnt bother and the popcorn just gets silly especially if ya vegged em up for a while before flower heres a pic of a slh i just trimmed.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> make sense griffta for too long i didnt bother and the popcorn just gets silly especially if ya vegged em up for a while before flower heres a pic of a slh i just trimmed.


you like a trimmed lady then mate.............got my regs yahoo.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

oh and 3 fem autos...........yah


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

cheers sambo, those pics helped. 
just took the scissors to my biggest girl and took quite a bit of the lower crap off. I'm almost 4 weeks flowering, is it a bit too late to be doing this or doesnt it really matter?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> cheers sambo, those pics helped.
> just took the scissors to my biggest girl and took quite a bit of the lower crap off. I'm almost 4 weeks flowering, is it a bit too late to be doing this or doesnt it really matter?


its never too latee man, just loses how effective it can be.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you like a trimmed lady then mate.............got my regs yahoo.....


lol i do like em trimmed lol

what regs did ya get del? and you lucky man with autos lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 4, 2011)

stop posting pictures of my lemon tying to style it out like its urs  hahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

speaking of lemons first roots popd m8 its either 10 or 11 days id like to say 10 but think its 11 lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 4, 2011)

not bad mine aint doing great having my doubts about the root riots now


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol i do like em trimmed lol
> 
> what regs did ya get del? and you lucky man with autos lol


i guess i can at least say ive tried them.....then slag them right off................i got lemon skunk, bubblegum, pineapple kush and thc bomb........lemon skunk are all germing and the 3 autos...first cross lemon and bb


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

whats that pot uv got em in sambo
that holes i see for air or summit?

is that maltesers ur feedin that plant lol?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 4, 2011)

majic pots not availale to scots i'm afraid  just messing

http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm

watch he vid. the wee lassy got a sexy voice lol. there australian and moved 2 scotland before anyone asks lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> majic pots not availale to scots i'm afraid  just messing
> 
> http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm
> 
> watch he vid. the wee lassy got a sexy voice lol. there australian and moved 2 scotland before anyone asks lol


nice1 well handy,could be very useful yhar


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i guess i can at least say ive tried them.....then slag them right off................i got lemon skunk, bubblegum, pineapple kush and thc bomb........lemon skunk are all germing and the 3 autos...first cross lemon and bb


Where did you get the Bubblegum from?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> cheers sambo, those pics helped.
> just took the scissors to my biggest girl and took quite a bit of the lower crap off. I'm almost 4 weeks flowering, is it a bit too late to be doing this or doesnt it really matter?


For future reference: Do it at the two week mark, before buds start to form. That way you don't waste any bud.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> For future reference: Do it at the two week mark, before buds start to form. That way you don't waste any bud.


why not do it in veg tho airwave wouldnt that be a better idea than cutting into flowering plants?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

i take i ti wont b trimming the autos mutch?as i see ther always jus a big bug lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> why not do it in veg tho airwave wouldnt that be a better idea than cutting into flowering plants?


Yes, but by the time you reach the second week of flower they might need to be done again. Don't forget how much growing a plant does for the first two weeks after you flip (Stretch phase).

Ideally, or so my research and experience tells me, you should do it just before you flip and then again two weeks into flower. You don't want to do it too soon before you flip because you are cutting away the very thing that makes the plant grow.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Where did you get the Bubblegum from?


got them from marijuana-seeds,nl.......done fem and reg before...dont like the fem but loved the regs..


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got them from marijuana-seeds,nl.......done fem and reg before...dont like the fem but loved the regs..


I just checked it out.

It doesn't give the breeding company of the seeds, so Marijuana-seeds breed their own?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

i was wondering the same who the actual breeder is? i thought they where a seedbank del?

i found the serious seeds bubblegum strong and very tastey after a decent cure, finished in 9wks and yielded well.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

afternoon all .... had the missus moaning all week bout mowing the lawn so finally got round to it today! Found a massive red ant nest at the back of my garden, dug it up with a spade and BOOM , never seen so many red ants , watched em for abit while i smoked a spliff... proper nasty bastards , they swarmed on anything near , spiders , worms , beetles , they attacked the lot ... i know there was a ants nest elsewhere on the garden with some daddysized black ants in so i went and dig a few of those up and stuck them in the red ant area .... red ants are stronger and nasty as fuck but add double the amount of black ants and its a right good war .... i guess im just abit sadistic and sad lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> afternoon all .... had the missus moaning all week bout mowing the lawn so finally got round to it today! Found a massive red ant nest at the back of my garden, dug it up with a spade and BOOM , never seen so many red ants , watched em for abit while i smoked a spliff... proper nasty bastards , they swarmed on anything near , spiders , worms , beetles , they attacked the lot ... i know there was a ants nest elsewhere on the garden with some daddysized black ants in so i went and dig a few of those up and stuck them in the red ant area .... red ants are stronger and nasty as fuck but add double the amount of black ants and its a right good war .... i guess im just abit sadistic and sad lol


That being said , it was more entertaining than late night corra and britains got no fuckin talent that was on last week !


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone longtime lol i hope you are all doing good i just thought i would let you know there is a new promo with Cali Connections and some new strains http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php

peace


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Hello everyone longtime lol i hope you are all doing good i just thought i would let you know there is a new promo with Cali Connections and some new strains http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php
> 
> peace


£70 for a cali connection packs .... ill pass .


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Hello everyone longtime lol i hope you are all doing good i just thought i would let you know there is a new promo with Cali Connections and some new strains http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php
> 
> peace


Have you used seaofseeds before? Did they send you any freebies, besides the ones advertised?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Have you used seaofseeds before? Did they send you any freebies, besides the ones advertised?


he is seaofseeds i think ? might be wrong though.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I just checked it out.
> 
> It doesn't give the breeding company of the seeds, so Marijuana-seeds breed their own?


no they use half a dozen different 0nes mate, hers 1 i did under enviros, 12-12 from seed


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no they use half a dozen different 0nes mate, hers 1 i did under enviros, 12-12 from seed


jus as gud as any decent hps grow waw


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got them from marijuana-seeds,nl.......done fem and reg before...dont like the fem but loved the regs..


il probs b scoffed at lol but wen i was in the dam 3year ago now,the bubblegum was the cheapest baggy i got and it was definately stronger than the rest of the pile and tastier.
would love to grow bubblegum sumtime


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> il probs b scoffed at lol but wen i was in the dam 3year ago now,the bubblegum was the cheapest baggy i got and it was definately stronger than the rest of the pile and tastier.
> would love to grow bubblegum sumtime


bubblegum is a lovely smoke i found it needed a good cure tho to get any real bubblegum flavour, the serious seeds version isnt all that bubblegummy just dry it needs a long cure.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> For future reference: Do it at the two week mark, before buds start to form. That way you don't waste any bud.





sambo020482 said:


> why not do it in veg tho airwave wouldnt that be a better idea than cutting into flowering plants?


well just to thow a spanner in the works i remove some in veg, some 1-2 weeks 12.12


----------



## mr burnzington (Jun 4, 2011)

hey guys im from manchester were in general drugs are quite cheap although green prices av rocketed in the last few years i pay anywere between 130 upwards to 220 pending on quality an its safe to say blueberry and cheese are surely the most popular in all of manchester a ten bud will usually weigh a mere 1 gram i am currently growing big devil from sweet seeeds and at 3 week there looking excellent i bought 5 fem an im sure 4 are fem so quite pleased considering this my first auto flower grow really excited to see the yeild of theese babies big expectations its a fairly new breed so if anyone has good info on big devils feel free to share as will i in due time anywayz gd growin folks b on the ball always


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

mr burnzington said:


> hey guys im from manchester were in general drugs are quite cheap although green prices av rocketed in the last few years i pay anywere between 130 upwards to 220 pending on quality an its safe to say blueberry and cheese are surely the most popular in all of manchester a ten bud will usually weigh a mere 1 gram i am currently growing big devil from sweet seeeds and at 3 week there looking excellent i bought 5 fem an im sure 4 are fem so quite pleased considering this my first auto flower grow really excited to see the yeild of theese babies big expectations its a fairly new breed so if anyone has good info on big devils feel free to share as will i in due time anywayz gd growin folks b on the ball always


alrite mr burnz got any pics of the plants m8?


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

i love this site! so much info n so much help growers unite lol!


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no they use half a dozen different 0nes mate, hers 1 i did under enviros, 12-12 from seed


That's a pretty good result but you still don't know who's Bubblegum it is.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> ...a 250w hps with a 250/300w 27k cfl. im a complete newb but i think that should be plenty of light to cover 5 plants...


I doubt it.


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> With a CFL you ave no worries mate, what ya gonna use for flower?. If your a bit para correx insulation panels are a good idea, your gonna need something like this come winter anyways. Just watch the exhaust sig, a shed blowing out hot air looks kinda funny.


ano yea with the hot air i was thinkin of runnin a gutter/drain pipe along the edge of the garden coverd over with soil/cut grass from the shed to the drain at the back of the house and connectin the ducting from fan to it so it looks like the heat is coming from the water from the washing machine/bath/sink etc. and come flower in 5/6 weeks time its gunna be bang in the middle of summer and coz its only for 12 hours i am gunna risk a 250w hps with a 250/300w 27k cfl. im a complete newb but i think that should be plenty of light to cover 5 plants. and another question if u know is whats the lowest temp i can go to but still get a good harvest? ideally it would be 20 with lights on or is that too low? im growing indica dominant plants btw.
thanks alot for your input its really appreciated


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I doubt it.


oh lol what do u think ill nedd then its i a secret jardin tent btw if that makes a diff


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

ur full of friendly joy 2night airwave lmao


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone know where to get good grow tents or supplies in the U.K?
What nutes can i get from wilkinsons / BNQ /Homebase?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

pointless day at work doing nowt, so drove to sainsburys where they've cheap beer and well, beer beer beer  No food, just beer. Prolly good for me to go out and see or meet people, but can't be fooked, they can come to me 

In reality you acn use near any nutes for cannabis so long as it contains the correct NPK and such, cannabis nutrients are by and large a bit of a scam, but we all fall for it out of convenience, we don't want to have to work out what will and won't work. So personally unless you know what you're looking for buy your nutes from the same place as you're buying your tent. For the tent, try basementlighting.co.uk or growell or aqua-culture-hydroponics or well, any online vendor you see really, it's a perfectly legal product so you're not really likely to get scammed.


----------



## E M (Jun 4, 2011)

hello wrekstar you can get cheap tents from basement lighting

nute you really wanna get proper stuff not the hardware crap. you can get nutes from any hydro shop basement do nutes aswell plus you can pay over phone and its quick delivery.


----------



## E M (Jun 4, 2011)

whats good ttt?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

Confused by the two accounts but i'm good mate, got a couple of regs stretching away about to show sex so it could all be rather spluffy in my house before too long  need a new house to really have a go at this breeding lark. Yaself?


----------



## E M (Jun 4, 2011)

lol we all need bigger houses ttt. yea im good mate the online shop has shot off which is good i didnt expect it, to be honest but im not complaining,

im waiting for next week to let my bald head of hair down at the moto gp lol


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 4, 2011)

BTW!
can anyone recommend bottled water to buy for watering?


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Anyone know where to get good grow tents or supplies in the U.K?
> What nutes can i get from wilkinsons / BNQ /Homebase?


i just bought a secret jardin ds90 (90x90x160) for £70 of charlies hydro of ebay chuffed with it highly recomended mate


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 4, 2011)

You guys are much better than grasscity, i just switched
and you have your on uk dedicated thread meaning answers will relate more to me 
thanks famm

Anyways hwat about the bottled water?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

E M said:


> lol we all need bigger houses ttt. yea im good mate the online shop has shot off which is good i didnt expect it, to be honest but im not complaining,
> 
> im waiting for next week to let my bald head of hair down at the moto gp lol


Sounds good, although having never been to a race of any type, i've always had the idea that therre's not much point, i'd like to see the whole race, not just a few hundred meters of track and maybe a big screen, else i'm goin fer free! In relaity, my current flat is about 3 rooms too large, by big i meant garden and basement and such, those have more worth than a silly dining room or a pointless lounge  easier for women to escape from the lounge than the basement for one thing.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Well im officially upsett n gutted , just had to give away my much loved 5yr old staffy , he isnt getting on with the little un' and unfortunatly the mrs wont let me get rid of the kid!

Someones just been and fetched him , i couldnt even bring myself to see him go ... im absolutly gutted .... dura say sumit stupid n cheers me up please!


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 4, 2011)

is this alright?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1m-x-1m-x2m-Grow-Tent-Dark-Room-Hydroponics-Mylar-B3-/180675731710?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a111ce0fe#ht_3909wt_1139


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

Dude Robbiue, that sucks, i'd have been having none of it, at least have a friend or parent take it, but i'd still say fuck and probably end up doing somehting like this in defiance 
[youtube]9Us9v-sqoNQ[/youtube]

And then i'd get my revenge on the missus by making that pup yours, turn it into a warrior, teach it to do nothing but bark at your issus shoes, i dunno  this popped to mind though, if only they could talk
[youtube]qidhMmCNEeA[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

you get what you pay for with a tent , cheap ones leak light , zips brake etc. get eithor a secret jardin or homebox ... secret jardins are ok but the DS range can be abit poor, quality wise. if you want a tent long term there worth every bit of money , spend 150 - 200 on a decent one.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]9us9v-sqonq[/youtube]



lol!

......


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> is this alright?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1m-x-1m-x2m-Grow-Tent-Dark-Room-Hydroponics-Mylar-B3-/180675731710?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a111ce0fe#ht_3909wt_1139


im new to this but 1 thing i no is u get what u pay 4 mate forkin out the extra 20 30 quid is worth doing. little things like pull cords on the vent holes for intake extraction, pockets, and even the way it opens makes life alot easier and plus theres the quality in the mylar lining you want to get as much reflectivity as possible. say u get a cheap unbranded import the chances are the zip or something stupid like that brakes and you cant close or even open the tent its just worth that bit xtra cash mate


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

oh beat me to it robbie ha


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an autoflower so light leaks dont really matter i guess?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dude Robbiue, that sucks, i'd have been having none of it, at least have a friend or parent take it, but i'd still say fuck and probably end up doing somehting like this in defiance
> [youtube]9Us9v-sqoNQ[/youtube]
> 
> And then i'd get my revenge on the missus by making that pup yours, turn it into a warrior, teach it to do nothing but bark at your issus shoes, i dunno  this popped to mind though, if only they could talk
> [youtube]qidhMmCNEeA[/youtube]


Ive been trying for last 2 months to get a parent or friend to have him but no one was interested or had dogs of there own!  i cant put into words how gutted i am.

Those vids made me smile , i feel like that geeza in the 1st one , i wanna really hurt someone !

Im gonna get a new puppy soon , wont replace my best mate but ill make sure he pisses all over the missus shoes and clothes, she wont be getting away with it ...


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 4, 2011)

ok thats sorted, wb bottled water to use for growing?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> I have an autoflower so light leaks dont really matter i guess?


until you realise that autoflowers are crap  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> ok thats sorted, wb bottled water to use for growing?


tap water is fine mate get a PH pen (cheap on ebay) tap water will be fine in 99% of the uk


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> ok thats sorted, wb bottled water to use for growing?


save money n fill a clean bucket from the tap leave it to stand for 24/48 hrs always check ph tho


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

can u use a mirror for a reflector shade with cfls any1 know?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

this is my tent ... 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 ... http://www.salehydroponics.co.uk/store/products/Homebox-Silver-XL.html


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> can u use a mirror for a reflector shade with cfls any1 know?


You can matty but mirrors lose alot of reflective properties . what cfl's do you have and ill try give you some alternatives


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

I've answered fairly conclusively in your thread about bottled water mate, as Robbie here sais, tap water and some ph control is all you need. 

I say sounds like a staffy isn't big enough, you gotta get so,mething that give a few years, she'll have no ability of kicking outta the door for the little ones sake! 






I had a big fucker of a pit charge me playfully yesterday while out walking with a joint in the fields yesterday, first ever encounter with anything bigger than a pup and had my hair raised for a second, about ready to kick the fuck out of his mouth  then he just turned into a big slobbery funny daft fucker.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

if i had to give away my rotty man the kid would go lol i feel ur pain

iv had a few absolute daftys sayin to me

"a rotty and a baby??!!!"

n iv bn sayin "aye like a drunk skank to a donar!"

@robbiep


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

cheers ttt and bam 

what pisses me off is it wasnt the dogs fault , the 1st year of his life he was owned by some scally twats who absolutly battered him black n blue daily and made him into a nervous wreck , we rescued him from the RSPCA and over the past 4 yrs he has turned into the most loveable dog ever , but he has always been weary of our little lad and now little un is walking and chasing him about he is shit scared and i dont think it would take much more for him to snap and lash out .... he wasnt small lol he was a staffy x pitbull , proper built like a tank !


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> You guys are much better than grasscity, i just switched
> and you have your on uk dedicated thread meaning answers will relate more to me
> thanks famm
> 
> Anyways hwat about the bottled water?


your be switching to 420 next lol nar just messing welcome to the uk thread n all that niceness lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

yar man my mate has an american pitbull wi those tigerstripes looks amazin he was always teasin it til it was hangin off his half k baggy lmao he hit th dog aswell!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

im too pissed to read back but always had rotties as a kid fucking love that breed but i love dogs in general fuck you should some of my birds in the past lmao


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im too pissed to read back but always had rotties as a kid fucking love that breed but i love dogs in general fuck you should some of my birds in the past lmao


yass man a fellow rotty lover,sambos th man!lol


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> You can matty but mirrors lose alot of reflective properties . what cfl's do you have and ill try give you some alternatives


thanks mate, 300w blue 64k sorry i took so long to reply mate thanks agen


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> thanks mate, 300w blue 64k sorry i took so long to reply mate thanks agen


iv 2 250w watt cfls man n they give off a LOT of heat defs the heat of a 250w sodium as its atleast half the heat of my 400w

iv learnd ma lesson tho lol thought i was savin on heat aswell!


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> iv 2 250w watt cfls man n they give off a LOT of heat defs the heat of a 250w sodium as its atleast half the heat of my 400w
> 
> iv learnd ma lesson tho lol thought i was savin on heat aswell!


WOW the whole reason of me growing with cfl is to reduce heat do you think im better off with a hps come flower b/c im yet to get the red cfl yet


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

[youtube]Qwi-PxpVHzE[/youtube]

Havn't watched the rest, still laughing at the ambulae driver  breaks? break?S nah, we're good


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

any1 seen them blackstar led 180w light 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-180w-Lighthouse-Blackstar-LED-Grow-light-3w-LEDs-/290556299056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6814730#shId
what u think rather cheap for leds


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

aw man, feelings going out to the lad who's had to give his dog away. That must've been horrible. probably doing the right thing tho brother - you'd never forgive yourself if summat happened.


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> any1 seen them blackstar led 180w light
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-180w-Lighthouse-Blackstar-LED-Grow-light-3w-LEDs-/290556299056?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6814730#shId
> what u think rather cheap for leds


whats up fat matt? they might be cheap but they work well my friend, check out kush grooves thread on here
blackstar grower


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

"to the lad"
awww, so warming and welcoming, he's our borther ya fucker!? Huh? Sorry, i'll go outside and smoke this.

How ya doing griffta?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> aw man, feelings going out to the lad who's had to give his dog away. That must've been horrible. probably doing the right thing tho brother - you'd never forgive yourself if summat happened.


 cheers mate


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> whats up fat matt? they might be cheap but they work well my friend, check out kush grooves thread on here
> blackstar grower


thanks man peace


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> "to the lad"
> awww, so warming and welcoming, he's our borther ya fucker!? Huh? Sorry, i'll go outside and smoke this.


lol cheers ttt


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

haha sorry man! i'm smokin a massive blue cheese J after making fillet steak with all the works and couldnt be fucked to go back a few pages to check robbieP's name. I was 99% sure but didnt wanna get it wrong as with the dog & the kid, poor robbie's got enough on his plate at the moment without some fuckin stoned country boy getting his alias wrong on here. Anyway, the misses has gone off to watch take that haha so I been smoking this shit all day


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

wanted to watch a film tonight & really couldnt find anything to download, ended up getting the first godfather as Ive been meaning to watch them for years. I'm debating putting it on but I know its a marathon, plus I'm just not really feeling the mafia vibe tonight. Last thing I got that was ace was that film 'limitless' but Im really stuck for a fuckin ace comedy or action film that I havent seen.
Wouldnt mind watching 'attack the block' but think its too new to get on the sly off the net


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha, just joking around, cheap japanese beer si good japanese beer! I weighed out a jar recently and concluded that i currently smoke an ounce+ a week, think i should prolly trim it down a touch


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

if I was being honest an oz doesnt last me much over 2 weeks. Its difficult to tell tho cos the shit I buy isnt always dry, so I'm hoping properly cured shit might last me a bit longer.


...(as if - you know the nicer it is, the more we smoke!)


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> wanted to watch a film tonight & really couldnt find anything to download, ended up getting the first godfather as Ive been meaning to watch them for years. I'm debating putting it on but I know its a marathon, plus I'm just not really feeling the mafia vibe tonight. Last thing I got that was ace was that film 'limitless' but Im really stuck for a fuckin ace comedy or action film that I havent seen.
> Wouldnt mind watching 'attack the block' but think its too new to get on the sly off the net


You ever use sceper to check for films , they have good stuff there i get all my films off them http://sceper.eu/category/movies


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

i'd never heard of it but its a good site that. cheers


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

no worries, some dont have direct downloads but if you click the comments link under the description theres normally a fileshare link or torrent link in the comments


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 4, 2011)

hi i am first time grower could some one please tell me wat is going on with this pic wat are the pod like things here and am i doing this correctly thanks


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

harbinger10 said:


> hi i am first time grower could some one please tell me wat is going on with this pic wat are the pod like things here and am i doing this correctly thanks


WTF , never seen any plant grow like that


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 4, 2011)

that is about 6 weeks old from seed on just a basic set up you can see the little white hairs ??


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

are those male seed pods?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah i can see the hairs but iv never seen calyx that are that swollen though !


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 4, 2011)

well about 2 weeks ago they were just these white hairs and defo looked female i was told but now i dont no??


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 4, 2011)

whats your advice please should i continue with the 18/6 or wat ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

well those swollen parts have 2 white hairs which i think says its a female .. id wait for more guys here to reply before you do anything


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 4, 2011)

ok will do will check back iether later or tomorrow thanks robbiep


----------



## greengrass88 (Jun 4, 2011)

hi another newbie from uk going to start a grow soon got some kit 8x600watt etc am looking for info on as ive never grown before in my other thread if you want a look!

but other question with the germination with paper towels is there a diffrence with plenty? as it absorbs so much water? may be a daft question lol

thanks


----------



## Griffta (Jun 4, 2011)

you dont wanna saturate the paper towel, just a spray or 2. No harm in using the best tho


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

loads of newbies tonight ... welcome


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

i just found a old fag packet at the back of my curing jar cupboard with a spliff or 2's worth of bubble hash in it ! ... i havnt made any for about 8 months so this should be fun lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 4, 2011)

fuggin smashed!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 4, 2011)

went to pub all day yesterday and most of the day today...reckon if drunk oaround 25 pints of fresh orange aln lemonade...although ive done in a q of charlie and around 30 valium. so much mush for the healthy approach!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

mornin......................................bbs away............


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

harbinger10 said:


> hi i am first time grower could some one please tell me wat is going on with this pic wat are the pod like things here and am i doing this correctly thanks


you've got a hermie thats self pollinated so you've got seeds growing in those calyx my friend. the seeds will just be hermie as well so time to start all over I'm afraid. 



dura72 said:


> went to pub all day yesterday and most of the day today...reckon if drunk oaround 25 pints of fresh orange aln lemonade...although ive done in a q of charlie and around 30 valium. so much mush for the healthy approach!!


lol an i thought i drank a lot yesterday

them little airpots del, are they 1L?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you've got a hermie thats self pollinated so you've got seeds growing in those calyx my friend. the seeds will just be hermie as well so time to start all over I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive cut them all down a bit mate to fit my growing style............


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning guys, Japanese beer is bad beer. It's like the opposit of chinese food, you can drink and drink and drink and you're fine so drink and drink annd drink and BAM you're unconscious in your seat.







Derby, the photo cracked me up. Bet you wish you'd worn shorts and sandals now ya stupid posh cunts.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

dont think id want a jap beer at mo...............are you glowing?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

Nah  the way this world works, there are no "national beers" it's all jut licensed and produced anywhere, this stuff comes from Faversham


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

hahaha what a rip! 


decoys lois, DECOYSSSSSS
[video=youtube;1hYgbaWiOcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hYgbaWiOcs&feature=relmfu[/video]


decided to try ride my mates bike last night and crashed it into a bush of nettles with a metal railing in it and landed on my neck, gotta move like a robot now lol. fucked my knee, sunburnt, hungover, shit day, gonna watch tv and chop that lowryder all day.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah  the way this world works, there are no "national beers" it's all jut licensed and produced anywhere, this stuff comes from Faversham


garden of england then............


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> WOW the whole reason of me growing with cfl is to reduce heat do you think im better off with a hps come flower b/c im yet to get the red cfl yet


if uv great heat extraction n smell fucker id go with em but i was really surprised thers nuthin stealthy bout em which is wot i got em for.lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

Griffta said:


> you dont wanna saturate the paper towel, just a spray or 2. No harm in using the best tho


yo griffta check out machete if u havent seen it fukin hilarious,will make u wet ur skins


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

i soak mine good n proper..............................cheap bog roll lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

one big joint and i think i'm about fit enough to take on the world, well phone a mate and tell him to come pick me up and take me to kfc or something


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> one big joint and i think i'm about fit enough to take on the world, well phone a mate and tell him to come pick me up and take me to kfc or something


ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Griffta (Jun 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yo griffta check out machete if u havent seen it fukin hilarious,will make u wet ur skins


mate that was the best film I'd seen in ages. top, top class!


----------



## Griffta (Jun 5, 2011)

the misses has text to say she's driven past a massive hydro store & do I want anything. Fucking right I do! Thought about getting some cha ching as I've seen a few people use it on here but its about £50! Thought that might be taking the piss a bit (anyone used it? is it worth it?) so she's getting me some superthrive & an ONA block


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

Griffta said:


> mate that was the best film I'd seen in ages. top, top class!


yass haha brilliant aint it,still love team america everycunto has to hav seen that lol fits in well with wot america are up to these days


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheesey scrog  just put a third tote in with dreatime#1 into the flowering cab, fingers crossed this one is female else i'll need to get another plant in there pronto.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

scrog looks nice ttt, good work!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah  the way this world works, there are no "national beers" it's all jut licensed and produced anywhere, this stuff comes from Faversham


spitfire??


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

nah, what i mean is that a lot of foreign beers are just brewed in the UK under license, i kinda like to think this beer is rfom japan or germany or such, not newcastle.

Think they must have had someone new and foreign in the kitch at kfc today, someone went and stuck a whole breast in my burger, the fuckers over an inch thick without and hash brown and whatnot, i'm getting chickened to death.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

how are these looking? 29 days now from seed,burnt one cos the wee cfl got lazy n fell ova.
to me they dont look green enough


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

love the rain............


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> nah, what i mean is that a lot of foreign beers are just brewed in the UK under license, i kinda like to think this beer is rfom japan or germany or such, not newcastle.
> 
> Think they must have had someone new and foreign in the kitch at kfc today, someone went and stuck a whole breast in my burger, the fuckers over an inch thick without and hash brown and whatnot, i'm getting chickened to death.


would you wana go drinking chinese water tho matey?? lol FUCK THAT!!

ul grow an extra testy on ur cheek

or jap now lol thatl b jus as dirty/radioactive lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> love the rain............


aaww dude thats jus speechlessly awsum


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> View attachment 1634086View attachment 1634085View attachment 1634087
> 
> how are these looking? 29 days now from seed,burnt one cos the wee cfl got lazy n fell ova.
> to me they dont look green enough


what you growing them in?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what you growing them in?


 pot of soil turnd over into verm and perlite never had such gud root growth wen i repotted em.....looks like wood chip dont it lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> pot of soil turnd over into verm and perlite never had such gud root growth wen i repotted em.....looks like wood chip dont it lol


what you feeding ?


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

just wondering... how safe is this forum? do the police use sites like this as a way to bust grow rooms? I know they use social network sites to track down gang members stupid enough to post pics of themselves with guns and knives, and lots of paedos get caught on the net, so how safe are mj growers?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> just wondering... how safe is this forum? do the police use sites like this as a way to bust grow rooms? I know they use social network sites to track down gang members stupid enough to post pics of themselves with guns and knives, and lots of paedos get caught on the net, so how safe are mj growers?


your fucked now m8 youve made that 1st post, expect that door to be coming down bout 5-6am! lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

we are coming for you lol............................


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

I think it is absolutely safe to say that this very thread is visited by police from time to time. At the end of the day your internet provider knows every single webpage you have visited every file you've downloaded and every picture you've uploaded, you're call on how safe you relaly think you are. The answer is a big debate involving politics, economics, the user, the policeman.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

i don't think the cops are going to bother getting the ISP details for every single post on here, but pulling the details for some of the members doing large scale perpetual grows in the journal forum seems like a no-brainer ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

Not really, the police can't just phone up the ISP and ask for an IP address, that IP address is protected by law, a warrant is required or the ISP is required to breach the law, something a lawyer would then use as part of your defence. 

Put it this way, you're as safe or as unsafe as you want to feel. You can live being paranoid that the helicopter is up there for you, or you can ignore it smoke a joint and smile when it flies on by and nothing happens. You only live once, no point wasting your life being ultra paranoid. There are very few uk members on this forum who have anything going that would constitute a real punishment, and the ones that do, well they don't post them, americans seem to be more willing to post about their big grow ops.

If i were being paranoid, i would say that joining a forum with an initial posts asking a question on whether police use this site, and then following up with a post stating it would be a no-brainer, my paranoia would claim you're more than a simple question asker


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

if they where then theres plenty who would have been gone along time ago, this shite comes up at least once a month.

i no lets talk bout the crazy prices in the uk nowdays lol


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

well said people lol


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm just starting my first grow and was thinking about doing a journal to get some help and advice, but then I had some second thoughts...


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

why have second thoughts mate you have just told everyone your growing lol the police are probably watching pmsl


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you'd have to incriminate yourself with some pics of serious growing before the police could use it as evidence to get a warrant?


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

please you need to stop smoking mate if your that paranoid you shouldnt be on here


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

E M said:


> why have second thoughts mate you have just told everyone your growing lol the police are probably watching pmsl


Exactly, a picture can no more be used as proof of growing as a written post can. Neither contain evidence that you personally are actually growing cannabis, so neither holds more merit over the other to a cop, unless you've got ya face plastered in it or left ya gps data included with the picture  As EM sais, you've just "incriminated" yourself as badly as if you'd posted a picture. A picture online is a very different item of proof to a photo on a confiscated mobile phone or digicam.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

afternoon all .. got a slight problem lol .... yesterday i flushed my biggest plant its about 7 week into flower and had yellow dots forming on the leaves , i flushed it yesterday so today i could correct the nute prob . when i got up this morning all 4 main stems on the plant had bent over to 90 degrees !! never had this happen before and also the soil was about 75 - 80 % dry , i got some cains and stuck all the stems back up and made sure there was no damage. one stem had a crack in it so splintered it and taped it. once everything was standing up again i gave it a good water with nutes and a shitload of superthrive ... just been to check on it 4hrs since the water and all the leaves are still droopy .... any idea what happened and if it will recover ?
Dont wanna chop early and theres a good 2 weeks + left of flower yet


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> I think you'd have to incriminate yourself with some pics of serious growing before the police could use it as evidence to get a warrant?


come on man, unless your running thousands of Watts and hundreds of plants, you've got nothing to worry about!

@bam, they look a little like mine did before I upped the nutes. try putting an extra .5ml/L into their waterings until you see the slightest signs of burn. I dont know jack about soil but sambo might be able to help you out there, he doesnt seem to have any probs in soil.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> unless you've got ya face plastered in it


Or your mates face in billy's case, lol.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

ok cheers, guess I'll hang around


----------



## Griffta (Jun 5, 2011)

Oright all? Well its day 28 & the girls are 4 weeks into flower today 
The confidential cheese is apparently an 8-9 week strain, so coming up to half way through my first ever grow.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> afternoon all .. got a slight problem lol .... yesterday i flushed my biggest plant its about 7 week into flower and had yellow dots forming on the leaves , i flushed it yesterday so today i could correct the nute prob . when i got up this morning all 4 main stems on the plant had bent over to 90 degrees !! never had this happen before and also the soil was about 75 - 80 % dry , i got some cains and stuck all the stems back up and made sure there was no damage. one stem had a crack in it so splintered it and taped it. once everything was standing up again i gave it a good water with nutes and a shitload of superthrive ... just been to check on it 4hrs since the water and all the leaves are still droopy .... any idea what happened and if it will recover ?
> Dont wanna chop early and theres a good 2 weeks + left of flower yet



any of the usual suspects got any advice?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

lol could u b fuckd bein a polis n goin after the thousands of folks growin percy ther only after big fines anyway the criminals!

its went up in class just so they can fine people easiern keep them out of jail on tabs too maybe get another fine out of it in the long run lol

makes them money havin big grows about,instead of wee grows costin them money taking u t court....

i get para sumtimes but thats with th thought of family catchin me which is a lot worse than polis,they send u a letter or 2 u pay em,like ur council tax the bandits!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> come on man, unless your running thousands of Watts and hundreds of plants, you've got nothing to worry about!
> 
> @bam, they look a little like mine did before I upped the nutes. try putting an extra .5ml/L into their waterings until you see the slightest signs of burn. I dont know jack about soil but sambo might be able to help you out there, he doesnt seem to have any probs in soil.


sound will do ....


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 5, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Oright all? Well its day 28 & the girls are 4 weeks into flower today
> The confidential cheese is apparently an 8-9 week strain, so coming up to half way through my first ever grow.


dude im sure iv askd b4 but wot led is that n how much etc


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

cheese off!

















Those LEDs look to be doing the trick griffta, wonder how the lower stuff will develop. They look a picture of perfect health, kudods man.


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

nice WG theres an update of the ghs exodus coming tonight watch out for it


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

nice pics wow, what cheese is it m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

exodus, blue and confidential? haha, just naming random cheeses i know the names of, or maybe not, maybe my subconscious is working wonders  i generally doubt that though.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2011)

That bottom pics lookin wicked wowster lol, im bettin its blue cheese!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> afternoon all .. got a slight problem lol .... yesterday i flushed my biggest plant its about 7 week into flower and had yellow dots forming on the leaves , i flushed it yesterday so today i could correct the nute prob . when i got up this morning all 4 main stems on the plant had bent over to 90 degrees !! never had this happen before and also the soil was about 75 - 80 % dry , i got some cains and stuck all the stems back up and made sure there was no damage. one stem had a crack in it so splintered it and taped it. once everything was standing up again i gave it a good water with nutes and a shitload of superthrive ... just been to check on it 4hrs since the water and all the leaves are still droopy .... any idea what happened and if it will recover ?
> Dont wanna chop early and theres a good 2 weeks + left of flower yet


have you ruled out all pests? could be a virus? maybe root rot or something not visible......im clutching here....but then i have my own mystery, gutted for you mate............ph all ok? how come dried out so quick, not heat stress? to much superthrive isnt good...........


----------



## Airwave (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> have you ruled out all pests? could be a virus? maybe root rot or something not visible......im clutching here....but then i have my own mystery, gutted for you mate............ph all ok? how come dried out so quick, not heat stress? to much superthrive isnt good...........


I haven't read his other responses. Has he even checked the roots yet?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

wow i found the pic of my attitude freebie fuck no's what it was lol that was at 8wks tho and it smelt of oranges real bad.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2011)

Shit hot sambo mate!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks pukka bit of good soil enough light how hard is it bro, that was ina 6.5ltr pot too.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2011)

Good goin that mate with the small pot, what weight did you pull off it??


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> have you ruled out all pests? could be a virus? maybe root rot or something not visible......im clutching here....but then i have my own mystery, gutted for you mate............ph all ok? how come dried out so quick, not heat stress? to much superthrive isnt good...........


its deffo not pests , and hopefully not a virus , ive got 3 others with it and there all fine , its just this one. it tipped over because of the weight of the colas , the stems are all quite hard and not soft or squidgy , i think this has something to do with the flush, could a heavy flushing cause a over watering effect , im thinking this could of made the stems go temperary softer which caused the plants to bend and leaves to droop ?? Ph of 6, not sure why it dried out so fast tbh?


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wow i found the pic of my attitude freebie fuck no's what it was lol that was at 8wks tho and it smelt of oranges real bad.View attachment 1634345


has this plant been lst'd or just left to it mate fuckin boomin result


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> has this plant been lst'd or just left to it mate fuckin boomin result


no lst,fim,top anything ya fat bastard lolol just joking fatty lol

nar m8 nuffing im too lazy for that shit lol or to pissed/hungover lol


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no lst,fim,top anything ya fat bastard lolol just joking fatty lol
> 
> nar m8 nuffing im too lazy for that shit lol or to pissed/hungover lol


thats fuckin sick hope mine turns out like that ur alrite sambo lad


----------



## Griffta (Jun 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> dude im sure iv askd b4 but wot led is that n how much etc


I got this one & it was £400 delivered: ebay 140 watt LED. 




WOWgrow said:


> cheese off!
> 
> Those LEDs look to be doing the trick griffta, wonder how the lower stuff will develop. They look a picture of perfect health, kudods man.


Very kind - thanks WOW 
ps for a second there I thought 'fuck me, wow's got the same curtains as me' lol




sambo020482 said:


> wow i found the pic of my attitude freebie fuck no's what it was lol that was at 8wks tho and it smelt of oranges real bad.


Fuck me that looks nice. stank of oranges? Wish I'd been the man from delmonte who got to pick them fruits


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

oiu WoW when i said wow i found that pic i ment WoW as in YOU like we talked about the pic the other day, what you trying to make me look like wow guys wow im so groovey is in my wowser volcabulary no! i was talking to WoW! ya lil shite lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Very kind - thanks WOW
> ps for a second there I thought 'fuck me, wow's got the same curtains as me' lol


hahaha you fool man. 

ttt, you were close, its exodus (yours), confidential (griffta), blue (pukka). pukka and grifftas were 4 weeks, yours looks to be 3?


Love that plant sambo, bud to leaf ratio is class!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

hahahahahah wow im so groovey in my wowser vocab. you crack me fucking up mate!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

Stop being confusing sambo and smoke some more  i have japanese beer again but well, i don't recall what the fuck the most recent south park was meant to be about, but i figured compliment it with chinese  if anything it'll work like fucking magic and all trixy characteristics will cancel out 








The two that are in there just for showing sex and possbily a quick pollen stash, i hid em away so they'd stretch and then because they were topped, i knotted all the stems  was a touch bored. If ya gonna go with small totes, have a control tank and reservoir, shit get's unhealthy quick!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 5, 2011)

whats that on the left ttt?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

im cunfusing you ttt??? and i always thought you was a rich educated lad who liked to plead poverty lol now im from the ghetto unfortunatly but yeah ive travelled n been to a place or 3 if but if im confusing you then ya bang in trouble m8 what with my intelligence levels lololol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheese as normal haha. cheese left and right (the yellow cheese is in the small tote, drinks about 6L every day and a half) and then the 40L tote in the middle is a just rooted 12/12 dreamtime #1 clone under a plasti dome (#1 as in dreamtime is a mix of genetics so lots of different plants from the bag) and then 2 little soil girls/boys heavy duty fruity and the dreamtime #1. I've 3 cheese clones just rooted, a cheese bush reveged and a heavy duty fruity clone rooted, also got a tga void, TH darkstar and dreamtime #2 vegging. Getting busy as fook in my veg tent 

Haha, was just joking around  was tempted to reply sarcily to the fatty fat fat omment hahaha, alcohol is my deniability clause


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Stop being confusing sambo and smoke some more  i have japanese beer again but well, *i don't recall what the fuck the most recent south park was meant to be about, but i figured compliment it with chinese*  if anything it'll work like fucking magic and all trixy characteristics will cancel out


i will wun da shitty wok and make da best wok in da shitty! he wasnt even chinese , just some screwed up therapist hahaha south park makes me laugh


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

1st Q - got 12 seeds from cannabisseeds.com, supposedly fem white widow, but then found a lot of people got scammed by them - my fault I didn't do my homework first. Thought I'd give the seeds a go now I've got them, tried germinating half of them and all 6 sprouted no probs, just potted them up, now I'm wondering what's the quickest way of finding out whether the plants are the real deal or just hemp?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

you wont be able to sex them until you switch to 12/12


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2011)

stick your light on 12/12 and look at cannabis plant pictures, or post them online ofr others to identify.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 5, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> 1st Q - got 12 seeds from cannabisseeds.com, supposedly fem white widow, but then found a lot of people got scammed by them - my fault I didn't do my homework first. Thought I'd give the seeds a go now I've got them, tried germinating half of them and all 6 sprouted no probs, just potted them up, now I'm wondering what's the quickest way of finding out whether the plants are the real deal or just hemp?


there real mate dont u worry 


go on TTT ram that cuboard out bro


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

i just seen this pc fan .. 220CFM , thats better than my grow room fan WTF ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCGJ42w02EU


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> there real mate dont u worry


thanks for the vote of confidence, I've not heard anything positive about them at all, if you know otherwise that's a relief. 

anyhow got myself covered - ordered a second batch of seeds, from attitude this time as they had decent offer on - I got 5 tangerine dream and eleven seeds (various) free, so sooner or later I should have something decent to smoke


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

feds still gonna smash ay door now you have spoke with us lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

id worry more about buying "souverniers" online than comming on here lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

Sambo , you seen my post from earlier on ? any ideas why my plants gone spazzy ?


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> feds still gonna smash ay door now you have spoke with us lolol


bit out of their jurisdiction, but then again that excuse didn't work for osama


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i just seen this pc fan .. 220CFM , thats better than my grow room fan WTF ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCGJ42w02EU


wtf come home to find the cat mashed into the back off the grow room lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

i reckon if you go on about your 100 plants and how much you sell, etc and 1 of the cops over seeing the net sees it then you are going to be of interest .if you are just doing a few then not guna worry............


----------



## dura72 (Jun 5, 2011)

any1 heard fae sillybilly recently??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> any1 heard fae sillybilly recently??


hes on holiday m8 the lucky bastard! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Sambo , you seen my post from earlier on ? any ideas why my plants gone spazzy ?


sorry m8 i didnt i was on 1 as usual last night lol mount i smoked n drank fuck no's how i even managed a post meself lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo the liteweight hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

hahah i felt abit shit last night, stomach ache n that but just got up n feeling fine so wake n bake time for me, start the day how i wish it to carry on


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 6, 2011)

good to see alot of scotish ppl on here


----------



## lazyeye (Jun 6, 2011)

hello all, 

well my 4 phsycosis ladies have been in roughly 17 days 12-12 now , an are doing there thing, all gd i hear u say?

well i hope so,as im not sure if ive been a leeeetle bit canna boost happy, when i parted wiv my hard earnd 45 pound i was told to use all the way thru flower,

wich ive been watering wiv every 2 days or so, with canna flores.it was my intention to carry on with this strict regime until week 5 when id add the pk 13-14,

however,just got off the blower to a buddy of mine who actually sounded quite hurt an asked why i would do such a thing to my lovly plants! he said he only uses boost at the begining 

an towards the end,an ups the nutes thru the cycle,week 2-4-6,

now the very last thing on my mind is fucking up wot i have affectionatley come to know as my babies, this is my second grow, i done a arjans haze grow last year wich took a very

long time, 16 weeks in flower ! so i should know better, anyhow, i know i can rely on the vast knowladge and wisdom of my RIU friends for help an advice???

all comments valued!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

gotta say i reckon you can get the same results with the pk13/14 as you can with the canna boost. your girls look fine, cant see any burn.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

morning afternoon whatever the fuck it is lol think ive gone and got too many plants its become a chore lol gonna plant my clones today and try go buy an extractor or something.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 6, 2011)

Broken Britain


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats the best way to recover a nute burnt plant ? just water and hope ?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

lmao @rasta that bitch looks like the evil easter bunny has raped tim burton and shat her oout into wonderland lol

fukin madness


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

any one know if theres a mass message function like send to all friends ?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

One of my plants has decided to show the undersides of its leafs wtf that all about ? lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Whats the best way to recover a nute burnt plant ? just water and hope ?


flush if really bad mate but if not just water for now


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Whats the best way to recover a nute burnt plant ? just water and hope ?


probably an australian strain mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> One of my plants has decided to show the undersides of its leafs wtf that all about ? lol


again lol.probably an australian strain...........


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

Cheers guys i did flush the nute burnt pot , just giving water now. 

need to get someone round to check out my cabs -.-

Edit: scratch that ill get a video up later i want some scrutiny and im sure ull all love giving that lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gotta say i reckon you can get the same results with the pk13/14 as you can with the canna boost. your girls look fine, cant see any burn.


Have to say, since going from the 400w to the 600w and stopped using boost, but continued with PK, might be that hydro nutes are a bit different but i've never seen the same size cheese colas as i used to. 

Just peeked in my flowering cab and the dreamtime is a male and the HDF looks well, not male yet, so i binned the dreamtime #1 clone as it's not needed and should get a bit of spluff from the soil dude on the cheese scrog. Syuck the HDF clone in there in it's place.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

lazyeye said:


> hello all,
> 
> well my 4 phsycosis ladies have been in roughly 17 days 12-12 now , an are doing there thing, all gd i hear u say?
> 
> ...


dunno bout the canna boost i use bio-bizz but they look lovely m8 you in for a real treat come harvest time.

this is my pyschosis at day 20 of 12/12, shes a real easy plant to grow no trouble at all and loves her nutes.


----------



## Razztafarai (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! How'd you get her so bushy? Topping?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

just a long veg no topping,training,lst nothing oh i did stick a few stakes in at the end to support her a little, its just the plants genetics i think.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2011)

lazyeye said:


> hello all,
> 
> well my 4 phsycosis ladies have been in roughly 17 days 12-12 now , an are doing there thing, all gd i hear u say?
> 
> ...


Eyup lazyeye, you can use the boost from start of flower to the finish mate if you want with no probs, only reason people dont is cos of the price but if moneys not a prob why not, it will do nothin but good mate expecially usin it with the pk, canna recommends it. i was usin it at full strength while usin the pk worked a treat but only had the 250ml bottle so didnt last long, then i started usin sucanut(pure sugar cane) witch a few people say is all thats in the boost with a little extra. also the boost doesnt raise ec at all so no worry about usin at full strength at any time witch is handy if you dont take ec an ppms like me, so you dont worry about burn when usin with pk boosters..............but if you want to use boost or pk id go with just the pk, but both together is defo better!!

Plants are lookin nice too mate!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice bush sambo...............bastard


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> View attachment 1635662


1 word..... amazing


----------



## Griffta (Jun 6, 2011)

hang on, hang on! Using PK instead of boost? the canna guide I'm using says use the pk 13/14 for one week only (about 3 weeks into flower). do you lot use it more than that?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Griffta said:


> hang on, hang on! Using PK instead of boost? the canna guide I'm using says use the pk 13/14 for one week only (about 3 weeks into flower). do you lot use it more than that?


i use pk from 3rd week til week before chop........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

i use pk as soon as white hairs show until flush week


----------



## Griffta (Jun 6, 2011)

Really?! cheers for the info, I'll keep it up then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

aye i use it from about 4 weeks onwards. it will swell the buds but i reckon you need something else to kick the resin on a bit


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

im using hammer head now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

aye i used that for ages, good stuff, but i switched to bloombastic, which is some weird shit. looks and smells like baby sick. only nute ive had that blocked a 10ml syringe, expensive but not as much as the boost.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

im gonna ava bash at coco after this next lot, did ya see the second tent don? you said 4 out 4in it was 3 out 11 in m8 theres another tent with 6 livers n pyschos i replied with a pic in me journal ive not vegged the other 6 as much tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

fuckin nice one bro haha i'm just going to run 8 next round if i can keep the number down and the weight up then should it come down heavy ill hopefully be better off. well that's the theory. 

you got a net to keep them up? 

im having a right mare at the moment, my girls are at polar opposites. in the tent is fuckin beaut in the veg i've just killed a plant i've been revegging for best part of 4 months. overwatered it i think how i have ne fuckin idea. probably pissed. got a couple of clones but fuck i wanted to flower this fuckin monster. off for a bong to cheer mesen up.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

i was gonna stake them second week of 12/12 and tye em up, ive never dun a scrog m8. one step at a time im only now growing em abit better cause of the good strains


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

id never done one till half way through this run. always done stakes myself, it was a right twat putting the net in half way into flower. but the stakes would have been a ball ache to do late on aswell.


----------



## lazyeye (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dunno bout the canna boost i use bio-bizz but they look lovely m8 you in for a real treat come harvest time.
> 
> this is my pyschosis at day 20 of 12/12, shes a real easy plant to grow no trouble at all and loves her nutes.View attachment 1635661View attachment 1635662


thanks sambo i cant wait man, last year the arjans were great tall plants, i mean like a pure sativa,i used to look at other members indica plants an think WOW ! 

i love the way they bush out ,wiv shit loadsa colas. i had to take he shelves out earlier to give them more room , how much do you hope to yeld from 1 plant?


----------



## lazyeye (Jun 6, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lazyeye, you can use the boost from start of flower to the finish mate if you want with no probs, only reason people dont is cos of the price but if moneys not a prob why not, it will do nothin but good mate expecially usin it with the pk, canna recommends it. i was usin it at full strength while usin the pk worked a treat but only had the 250ml bottle so didnt last long, then i started usin sucanut(pure sugar cane) witch a few people say is all thats in the boost with a little extra. also the boost doesnt raise ec at all so no worry about usin at full strength at any time witch is handy if you dont take ec an ppms like me, so you dont worry about burn when usin with pk boosters..............but if you want to use boost or pk id go with just the pk, but both together is defo better!!
> 
> Plants are lookin nice too mate!!!!!


thanks p-bud, ive got enuff boost but was worried that i might be over doin it a bit, i mean i knock up a 10 litre drum add 50 mil canna flores and 40 mil of the boost but i water them every 

day ! will bung in the pk13-14 on week 3 an see wot happens!


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

im still using some mega basic nutes , what u guys recon the most commonly used nute is ?


----------



## lazyeye (Jun 6, 2011)

i done some diy ealier,took out couple of shelves, now they got loadsa room!

how long will you leave urs in 12-12 sambo??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

lazyeye said:


> i done some diy ealier,took out couple of shelves, now they got loadsa room!
> 
> how long will you leave urs in 12-12 sambo??
> View attachment 1636064View attachment 1636062View attachment 1636067View attachment 1636069


yours for day 17 of 12/12 look niice m8 u got no worries m8.

here is mine at day 43 i let them go only 56days cause of problems you wana let em for at least 9wks i think. well the strenght wasnt there at 8wks for me anyway and i think they are spose to really go 9/10 anyway


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2011)

[youtube]v_kJ5m6Bsts&NR=1[/youtube]

lolol


----------



## lazyeye (Jun 6, 2011)

That plant looks awsome sambo, wot did she yield mate, ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

lazyeye said:


> That plant looks awsome sambo, wot did she yield mate, ?


not as much as might think lazy, 4-6 oz i really dont no cause it got chopped n hung with other plants but i had made many a mistake with that plant and grow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

Some decent grows getting busted on the box tonight, one geezers ventaltion system is huge you could crawl through the ducting its that fucking big lol, fucking massive grows someones not gonna be happy camper.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Some decent grows getting busted on the box tonight, one geezers ventaltion system is huge you could crawl through the ducting its that fucking big lol, fucking massive grows someones not gonna be happy camper.


what channel jim?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

discovery sambo, halfway through now but on again at 11


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

am i bad for usin hydro nutes in soil? ionic bloom n grow...

my chilli plant from seed on the windowsill fukin loves it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

hydro nutes in soil .. your good ... soil nutes in hydro ... bad bad bad lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hydro nutes in soil .. your good ... soil nutes in hydro ... bad bad bad lol


sound,n whys that?

justa wonderin


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

ive no idea tbh , i just got told that ages ago by a oldskool grower ... must be a reason though. ive used my vitalink coco feed on my soil plants plenty of times and always been fine


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

always fine or dodgy things happining at wk7 lol or not getting the best outa what u could? end of day every pic people wana go oh wow sambo your so great ya numptys lolol ive posted is grown in bio-bizz soil with biobzz nutes if i a thick fat uneducated pisshead from east london can do then so can you simples!!!!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

gud stuff was wonderin as iv my plants mega rooted in a halfgallon pot of soil n horse shit/compost mix out the garden n then into perlite/verm mix lol experimenting lol wont b needin to feed much dont think....
there gna b one joint wonders anyway im thinkin lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> always fine or dodgy things happining at wk7 lol or not getting the best outa what u could? end of day every pic people wana go oh wow sambo your so great ya numptys lolol ive posted is grown in bio-bizz soil with biobzz nutes if i a thick fat uneducated pisshead from east london can do then so can you simples!!!!


lmao awsumness.. here sambo are they ure cats???

Ps, any1 had mrs Crimbles coconut macaroons before? lol theyr awsum wud sort the munchies out if i was actually ever in need......this nae ganj situation is dire.gonna b lickin the bubblebags soon


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lmao awsumness.. here sambo are they ure cats???


no some where fish,mice and dogs no cats tho lololol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

lol,wot dogs u got thnow dude?th dad of my rotty was 15 stone wen we went to get th pups was a bit fat but...mad shagger of a dug!

il get a pic up of mine wen i cn get some batterys


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lol,wot dogs u got thnow dude?th dad of my rotty was 15 stone wen we went to get th pups was a bit fat but...mad shagger of a dug!
> 
> il get a pic up of mine wen i cn get some batterys


only dogs in the family not mine tho are a pedigre staff called BUD u can guess where the money to buy him from came lolol and a staff x chair pei both nice dogs but im a rottie man myself my aunts rottie Duke was big and always felt super safe with him in canning town east london, ava look c town is the ghetto usaully it take a mac10 to feel safe in them areas lollol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

so what music you all into ?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> only dogs in the family not mine tho are a pedigre staff called BUD u can guess where the money to buy him from came lolol and a staff x chair pei both nice dogs but im a rottie man myself my aunts rottie Duke was big and always felt super safe with him in canning town east london, ava look c town is the ghetto usaully it take a mac10 to feel safe in them areas lollol


pedigree staff is hard t come by eh?! yeah man rottys get bad rep ,but the right rep for protective.u ever seen white ones?ther fukin mental lookin.

got Briggs jumpin 5foot 6 at the mo n hes gettin solid.wudnt mind a ganj pit in th back garden wi a few more rottys lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

no alot but lets post some songs hay,[video=youtube;7MCjzFPrFjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MCjzFPrFjE[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so what music you all into ?


Speaking of music.

I've seen 30 inmates dancing to this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz5Ybw7uWHA

lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> only dogs in the family not mine tho are a pedigre staff called BUD u can guess where the money to buy him from came lolol and a staff x chair pei both nice dogs but im a rottie man myself my aunts rottie Duke was big and always felt super safe with him in canning town east london, ava look c town is the ghetto usaully it take a mac10 to feel safe in them areas lollol


Canning town sambo, my lot are custom house lol aint been there for fucking years moved other side of the river to woolwich not alot better, thank fuck ive moved outa london now and live the quiet life


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;6nObYxs44No]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nObYxs44No[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> pedigree staff is hard t come by eh?! yeah man rottys get bad rep ,but the right rep for protective.u ever seen white ones?ther fukin mental lookin.
> 
> got Briggs jumpin 5foot 6 at the mo n hes gettin solid.wudnt mind a ganj pit in th back garden wi a few more rottys lol


Am I reading this right? A white rottie?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so what music you all into ?


i dont know the names of gay genres but reggae n everythin bangin lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Canning town sambo, my lot are custom house lol aint been there for fucking years moved other side of the river to woolwich not alot better thank fuck ive moved outa london now and live the quiet life


 
same here m8 im buckinghamshire now oldboy lololol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Am I reading this right? A white rottie?


yeah never seen one either bam????


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Canning town sambo, my lot are custom house lol aint been there for fucking years moved other side of the river to woolwich not alot better, thank fuck ive moved outa london now and live the quiet life


lol im 60 mile roundtrip to nearest batterys now lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Speaking of music.
> 
> I've seen 30 inmates dancing to this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz5Ybw7uWHA
> lol.


hhaah , mad head ... well im into my oldskool rave stuff ... drug fuelled raves used to be great


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so what music you all into ?


Rock, led zep, who, steppenwolf any thing from the 60/70 early 80s beats any shit today


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Am I reading this right? A white rottie?


yeah man their supposd to be freaks but i think ther amazin especially wen albino or norm rotty crossed with alaskan malamute.my 2 fav dogs in the world


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah never seen one either bam????


i have man,was jus sayin ther wer..n they koolasfuk evil lookin


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lol im 60 mile roundtrip to nearest batterys now lol


your a lucky sod bam lol, that'll do me nicely


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;tb01FSSZ4-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb01FSSZ4-4[/video]

now im 29 a father and live the quiet life but i do like abit of skinnyman lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;Uf5gGwGVaTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf5gGwGVaTk[/video]


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> your a lucky sod bam lol, that'll do me nicely


yeah man isle of lewis,scotland.where all things inbred seem to dwell lol
it wud b perfect if it was my house n my craze wee free church landlord wasnt para

sambo that skinny really does need a feed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

Early 90's rave scene will never be beat by all these 20th centuary young chav twats who think mdma powder is somit new .... we had it in the 90's it just came as a tablet and was 100 times stronger hahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;yMazI2ROJXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMazI2ROJXM[/video]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yeah man their supposd to be freaks but i think ther amazin especially wen albino or norm rotty crossed with alaskan malamute.my 2 fav dogs in the world


I love staffys and german shepherds but always wanted a couple of english mastifs now ive got the space ive just gotta convince the wife lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

the day we caught the train is a fucking all time classic tune !!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Early 90's rave scene will never be beat by all these 20th centuary young chav twats who think mdma powder is somit new .... we had it in the 90's it just came as a tablet and was 100 times stronger hahaha


now thats the uk thread spirit you want love n hugs hang round the journals! you want it real and as it said its here!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

fav oasis has to be champagne supernova


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Early 90's rave scene will never be beat by all these 20th centuary young chav twats who think mdma powder is somit new .... we had it in the 90's it just came as a tablet and was 100 times stronger hahaha


defs n they wee bicycle microdots lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I love staffys and german shepherds but always wanted a couple of english mastifs now ive got the space ive just gotta convince the wife lol


hav u lookd into the spanish n south american mastifs? or fuk the newfoundlands....fukin monsters with webbed paws man could ride the fuckers into battle lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> now thats the uk thread spirit you want love n hugs hang round the journals! you want it real and as it said its here!


learning from the best sambo ..  

lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> [video=youtube;6nObYxs44No]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nObYxs44No[/video]


He's pretty good.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yeah man isle of lewis,scotland.where all things inbred seem to dwell lol
> it wud b perfect if it was my house n my craze wee free church landlord wasnt para
> 
> sambo that skinny really does need a feed lol


Bit windy and cold up there for a southern ponce like me lol somewhere isolated and warm is what i want. Gonna take a trip up Scotland soon to my fav distillery been all over the world but never been further than the midlands in the uk lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bit windy and cold up there for a southern ponce like me lol somewhere isolated and warm is what i want. Gonna take a trip up Scotland soon to my fav distillery been all over the world but never been further than the midlands in the uk lol.


lolol must be something bout the north lolol ive lived and travelled all over the world but never been further than norfolk lolol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 6, 2011)

What a utter bummer , ive got a spare bulb for this light i got given my m8 just told me the spare is new so i thought id swap it to see if there was an improvement. checked the bulb 400w so cool screwed it in and noticed it was slightly bigger than the old bulb which read 250w so i thought i found my problem too small a bulb in there. Then thought to myself better check the ballast which is 250w damnit thats kinda pissed on my fire i dont know why i didnt check any of this before. so ive just put the original bulb back in. so turns out i only have a 250w hps now and we couldnt work out why my plants did better in his cab , damn stoners. there was no min or max on the ballast but im guessing it would be a bad idea to use the 400w bulb ?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bit windy and cold up there for a southern ponce like me lol somewhere isolated and warm is what i want. Gonna take a trip up Scotland soon to my fav distillery been all over the world but never been further than the midlands in the uk lol.


wot distillery mofo?



sambo020482 said:


> lolol must be something bout the north lolol ive lived and travelled all over the world but never been further than norfolk lolol


itl cost u a limb or 2 in fuel,its 1.50 diesel here at the mo wont b so bad on th mainland suppose. n thers better beaches on the islands of scotland than america/tropics jus not heatwise!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> hav u lookd into the spanish n south american mastifs? or fuk the newfoundlands....fukin monsters with webbed paws man could ride the fuckers into battle lmao


I'll have too ave a butchers at these dogs cant say ive heard of em, i do love big dogs but my little staff is fucking great, love the little fella to bits


----------



## Griffta (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i dont know the names of gay genres but reggae n everythin bangin lol


[video=youtube;pyY70LE2D-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyY70LE2D-Y[/video]

I need some new tunes


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

Laphroaig bam, isle of islay wherever that is lol best whisky ive had, i'll only drink single malt


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Laphroaig bam, isle of islay wherever that is lol best whisky ive had, i'll only drink single malt


well well man ur in for a treat lol if u havent tried Caol Isla do it... smokey tittys n amazin with a q fired into it n cured for a month.!!!!

its also from islay


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

Griffta said:


> [video=youtube;pyY70LE2D-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyY70LE2D-Y[/video]
> 
> I need some new tunes


check out me mates group The JakeyBytez! youtube or soundcloud


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> well well man ur in for a treat lol if u havent tried Caol Isla do it... smokey tittys n amazin with a q fired into it n cured for a month.!!!!
> 
> its also from islay


havent tried that mate but i will lol i like lagavulin as well, costs a bit more but its very good. Best whisky seems to come from islay


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;EIUuHi2HzDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIUuHi2HzDc[/video]


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

Caol Isla and Clynelish from brora sutherland...my top 2. im surprised u like Lafroag as its a harsh fucker not many people have the throat for it!the special is ten times nicer tho. 
man uv started me off on one i beta stop as its a ganj forum....


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, this threads about to be hijacked for an hour or so.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;jQvUBf5l7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw[/video]


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

Airwave said:


> [video=youtube;EIUuHi2HzDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIUuHi2HzDc[/video]


that would make a class shaggin tune

the wife dont like my bed impression of the inspector gadget bad guy lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;TlLWFa1b1Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc[/video]


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

that will always b a classic

infact wen the wife finally goes into labour im gna hav that on in th boombox lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;N9qYF9DZPdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> [video=youtube;Uf5gGwGVaTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf5gGwGVaTk[/video]


and u moan at me for posting gay tunes 

[video=youtube;Sss9aNbtEpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sss9aNbtEpA[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm bored now. 

I'm gonna read for a bit, and then I'll probably have a wank while fantasising about fucking Michelle Obama in the arse.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol las you no me geezer double standards you got the daytime and the vodkatime lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/jakeybytez/12-out-comes-stanley


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm bored now.
> 
> I'm gonna read for a bit, and then I'll probably have a wank while fantasising about fucking Michelle Obama in the arse.


LMAO thats the spirit!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2011)

vodkatime fuckin love it man i'm wrecked hahaha time for another i guess


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

my swedes well cloudy this morning. got gifted a bottle of snow grouse off me father, he said he couldnt stand it. i committed the ultimate whiskey sin and put coke in it. only thing that made it fuckin drinkable. grouse is manky at the best of times but from the freezer is just cold and manky. 

glenlivet i can sup all day though like nectar in a glass.


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 7, 2011)

morning uk growers i have a plant thats over 2ft tall now but nothin happening just leaf after leaf no hairs nothin to sggest wat it is any ideas anyone please thanks its been about 6 weeks now i havent a clue wats going on so please help.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

harbinger10 said:


> morning uk growers i have a plant thats over 2ft tall now but nothin happening just leaf after leaf no hairs nothin to sggest wat it is any ideas anyone  please thanks its been about 6 weeks now i havent a clue wats going on so please help.


Have you even switched to 12/12 yet?


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 7, 2011)

i did have it on 18/6 with 2 orthers but they turned out to be wats called hermie any idea wat i should do please.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

harbinger10 said:


> i did have it on 18/6 with 2 orthers but they turned out to be wats called hermie any idea wat i should do please.


Well what does that mean? Do you have it on 12/12 or not?


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 7, 2011)

no sorry i dont


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 7, 2011)

should i do that


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 7, 2011)

18/6 makes them grow .... 12/12 makes them flower .... my advice to you would be to kill all your plants then yourself ..... lmao ! sorry mate woke up in a grumpy stoner mood. switch it to 12/12 and it will flower ... BUT on a serious note , read some of the stickies on the forum or read a growing book , not trying to disheart you but that is very very basic info . happy growing


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

harbinger10 said:


> should i do that


Switch to 12/12 and you will see bud in about 2 weeks.
You must have it on 12/12 for at least 8 -10 weeks if it's an indica, and anything up to 16 weeks if it's a sativa before you can cut off the bud.

How do you not already know something so basic?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 18/6 makes them grow .... 12/12 makes them flower .... my advice to you would be to kill all your plants then yourself ..... lmao ! sorry mate woke up in a grumpy stoner mood. switch it to 12/12 and it will flower ... BUT on a serious note , read some of the stickies on the forum or read a growing book , not trying to disheart you but that is very very basic info . happy growing


Yeah, sounds as if he hasn't done even the most basic research necessary.


----------



## harbinger10 (Jun 7, 2011)

am sorry guys just a beginner i mixed up with wat you should do at wat stages of growth thanks very much for your time and help and will do that straight away thanks so just to clerify wat do you have it on from seed/cutting is it 18/6 then after a period of time lower it to 12/12 is that correct many thanks .


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

harbinger10 said:


> am sorry guys just a beginner i mixed up with wat you should do at wat stages of growth thanks very much for your time and help and will do that straight away thanks so just to clerify wat do you have it on from seed/cutting is it 18/6 then after a period of time lower it to 12/12 is that correct many thanks .


Yes.

......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

days gone by the FAQ section and a couple of hours reading with a spliff and you'd be up to speed on the basics. FAQ's been bollocks since the server migration.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my swedes well cloudy this morning. got gifted a bottle of snow grouse off me father, he said he couldnt stand it. i committed the ultimate whiskey sin and put coke in it. only thing that made it fuckin drinkable. grouse is manky at the best of times but from the freezer is just cold and manky.
> 
> glenlivet i can sup all day though like nectar in a glass.


lmao cremola fizz


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

hmmm cream soda lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

8 weeks gone sunday.


psycho





livers





new bho tube


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> days gone by the FAQ section and a couple of hours reading with a spliff and you'd be up to speed on the basics. FAQ's been bollocks since the server migration.


i thought you lot were the faq section...............


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2011)

Where'd you get that one from don? Looks rather nice. You and your laccy bands. . . 

Just in from work, jumped into the attic and found a bunch of old totes i'd tinkered with when researching hydro, turns out i can get over 30L of water into one of the sizes up there  stuck the small cheese into that with a bit of brute force root squashing but that'll be good on the same jug o water hopefully until harvest  yay for convenience. still not vegging em quite long enough 'fore puttin em into flowering though, gonna have to get ahead of myself  should probably take another clone of the HDF if it's female


----------



## Griffta (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovely pics don, but what's a bho tube?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

test tube cannabis, new breeding process invented by Don............


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2011)

BHO = butane honey oil. Basically fill with buds, spray butane in the top which absorbs all the trichs or whatnot and then drips out of the bottom, once it evaporates you're left with honey oil



del66666 said:


> test tube cannabis, new breeding process invented by Don............


I'm just sat here thinking of bonsai kittens and well, somehow make a mould of sorts so that your cannabis grows into pretty shapes


----------



## Griffta (Jun 7, 2011)

Aaaah cheers ttt, never heard of that.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

Don thats some fine ass lookin ganj,heavy lookin!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 7, 2011)

something like this...







or 







get a little buddha bud



tip top toker said:


> I'm just sat here thinking of bonsai kittens and well, somehow make a mould of sorts so that your cannabis grows into pretty shapes


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2011)

exactly like that!

Or hell, people trim their garden bushes, wonder if anyone's ever gone sculptor on a big ass cola of cannabis. The trimmings can just be smoked or hashed etc  but yes, i'd love to be able to stick a little breathable cage of some dsign or other over a cola and have it grow into well, Buddha would be a good example


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> exactly like that!
> 
> Or hell, people trim their garden bushes, wonder if anyone's ever gone sculptor on a big ass cola of cannabis. The trimmings can just be smoked or hashed etc  but yes, i'd love to be able to stick a little breathable cage of some dsign or other over a cola and have it grow into well, Buddha would be a good example


or cone shaped lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2011)

Whoever put this idea in my head is a nob, cannae get hold of peeps so otnights plans are rather destroyed, got time off and all, think i might be hitting the booze and trying to get artsy with my cannabis


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

would it not stop a lot of the late trichromes from sprouting? if its packing up inside a container?

would end up with awsum dense buds tho eh?!

suppose th point is to jus make funny shaped shit tho lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> would it not stop a lot of the late trichromes from sprouting? if its packing up inside a container?
> 
> would end up with awsum dense buds tho eh?!
> 
> suppose th point is to jus make funny shaped shit tho lol


lol if you wanna grow connoisseur dope then I dont reckon itd work to well but for making cool as shit colas itd be sick lol. 

not sure which of those plants I prefer don, both looks INSANE.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 7, 2011)

what reflective stuff should I use for my grow room? something cheap... tin foil is bad?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> what reflective stuff should I use for my grow room? something cheap... tin foil is bad?


tin foil atracts the feds m8 once the tin foil is up they NO!!!


----------



## Griffta (Jun 7, 2011)

Use mylar dude.

Osama is dead.... Amazing what Americans can do when the PlayStation network&#65279; is down


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

lol theyv a pic of Dons hand theyl do a cyber print n get him too lol

the wife is goin nuts ...shes actually pacing about the house cos this baby isnt wantin out lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

alrite bam how ya doing m8?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i thought you lot were the faq section...............


 hahah not quite. im still fucking things up, simple things at that. i killed a plant ive been scrogging for literally 3 n a half month. 







tip top toker said:


> Where'd you get that one from don? Looks rather nice. You and your laccy bands. . .


 got it off ebay man, 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-40G-100G-/320641233012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item76bfce83dc

and divvent knock me ghetto hands free kit man.


bamslayer said:


> Don thats some fine ass lookin ganj,heavy lookin!


 cheers man, aye its some stocky bud


WOWgrow said:


> not sure which of those plants I prefer don, both looks INSANE.


cheers wowza. its a close call i love them both but i reckon livers takes it for taste.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

how did you do that to the scrog don? las for the win then lol but his died too didnt it? i read alot bout the strenght of the dog but many seem to have had probs with it?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite bam how ya doing m8?


im gud man cant wait t dive into that coffeeee iv orderd lol

hows u mofo


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

Don the stem on that fukin thing is like th size of th bamboo cane!

wots that ur growin in th corner there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> how did you do that to the scrog don? las for the win then lol but his died too didnt it? i read alot bout the strenght of the dog but many seem to have had probs with it?


 it was revegged i chopped half the roots off and repotted then 4 bamboo canes and some chicken wire few twist ties and then i fucking overwatered it. got 2 clones to go in though so not all lost. not seen las' one yet but aye it could be all off 


bamslayer said:


> Don the stem on that fukin thing is like th size of th bamboo cane!
> 
> wots that ur growin in th corner there?


 chilli's man, aye i reckon thats its downfall its got all this root system and nothing up top to use the water


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 7, 2011)

big lights makes for but stem , just sealed a deal on a 400w with ballast for 20 quid winner. but its no 600 ;p


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

na i got confidence she;ll jump back u obviously fed it asap didnt ya? mine took an hour or so, both of them lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was revegged i chopped half the roots off and repotted then 4 bamboo canes and some chicken wire few twist ties and then i fucking overwatered it. got 2 clones to go in though so not all lost. not seen las' one yet but aye it could be all off
> 
> chilli's man, aye i reckon thats its downfall its got all this root system and nothing up top to use the water


shit sorry over watered not under


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

hahaha that'd have seen her off nee bosh


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

oh shit well i trimmed loads of my dog off earlier to slow it down a bit for the rest lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

iv got a chilli n all but the leaves arent anywher that big!thers jus loads them!i keep findin wee chilli seedling poppin up allover the garden even got 2 in ma pots from the compost cos i throw a handful of chilli flake/seed into the watering can an go wild lol keeps all bugs away!!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

i harvested my hawaiian snows once n left all the popcorn shite on the bottom n put it back to 24 for a couple weeks n 12/12 n it went fukin scatty got another ounce dry out 3 plants the budds wer a bit slender but it was the stickiest shit id ever had


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> what reflective stuff should I use for my grow room? something cheap... tin foil is bad?


It isn't cheap but I was looking at this the other day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c020_4EdIW0

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORCA-GROW-FLIM-1m-/370493343604


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i no nobody cares and prob thinks im a thicko drunkard lol but im abit concerned bout the shit going on in Yemen at the mo and the middle east in general but the Yemen is a concern defo.


What's so special about Yemen?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

> President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who has ruled since 1978, has refused to leave office despite protests and a tribal uprising which has brought the country to the brink of civil war and resulted in more than 350 deaths.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13671262


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

america fuck yeah,cominto save the mutha fukin day yeah! lol that film is class.america must b luvin the shit goin down in the east since egypt startd it all off.never know wot their plans are for all these uprisings n rebels.

wot i dont get is ...their fukin definition between rebels and terrorists....if they had folks uprising in america theyd b bad,but elswher they fukin help them salong lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13671262


That's happening all over the middle east, but sambo specified concerns about Yemen in particular.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> america fuck yeah,cominto save the mutha fukin day yeah! lol that film is class.america must b luvin the shit goin down in the east since egypt startd it all off.never know wot their plans are for all these uprisings n rebels.
> 
> wot i dont get is ...their fukin definition between rebels and terrorists....if they had folks uprising in america theyd b bad,but elswher they fukin help them salong lol


Money talks and bullshit walks.


----------



## dr.toke (Jun 7, 2011)

can u post me some across the pond, galway? cash


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> bro u must be high or trying to piss me off :/
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13671262
> 
> ...


That's no different from what's happened in Egypt and Libya.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> (post about whats happening in yemen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So first you speak for sambo, then you fail to point out the difference between what's happening in Yemen compared to what's already happened elsewhere in the middle-east, and now you have your head stuck up your bitch ass.

Got it.


----------



## themilkman (Jun 7, 2011)

hello people i just joined and i saw a uk thread i been reading though the posts you lot seem to know your stuff.
is anyone running 600 watters? if so what are you getting on average and whats your set up?
im running 4 under a 600 (lumatek digis, and super sun 2 hoods) in 20 litre airpots (soil) full canna range hand feeding and getting between 10-12 oz what about you lot?
any exo on the go? real deal not none of that greenhouse or yank fake shit from seed?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

so 1st il say i dont like adults and respected members talking to each other like that come-on people snort it out!

2nd how the fuck did ya manage to quote that post bout the yemen i deleted it almost as soon as i posted it cause couldnt be arsed with a political chat and was pretty pissed lol

lastly i find it different and more worrying than tunisa or egypt maybe not libya cause that still worrys me a little, i aint gonna go mental with copy n pastes but yemen is different not so much about a opressed nation wanting abit more freedom, more tribal differences and a big terrorist base too thats what worrys me the terrorist side of things same as i think it wont be long before before gaddafi has a bash at mainland europe, hes done it before in berlin,lockerbie etc

i was living in east london at the time of 7/7 and used alot of the underground lines and the stations that got done, still got alot of family down there. it worked 1 time theyve seen that and has happend a few times worldwide bombing of the underground or trains, bus's have always been a target. 

so yeah i aint gonna go all political or whatnot but i love to keep up to date with world news and the yemen does worry me a little.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

easy all. how we doing? any u guys noticed bit more police choppers bout your end off ukthis n last week? sat night i had one seemed and sounded inches from my front house hoovering and facing my bedroom window where i have my mini set up. was there good ten mins plus and didnt move from facing my window. got THE FEAR and moved them as really thought was gun get door put in. my house was vibriting loads and even neighbours come out looking all disaproving and brought un wanted attention big time. fecking old bill.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

You done mate... They obtaining the warrant... 

But seriously that does sound a bit hectic....



mad dog bark said:


> easy all. how we doing? any u guys noticed bit more police choppers bout your end off ukthis n last week? sat night i had one seemed and sounded inches from my front house hoovering and facing my bedroom window where i have my mini set up. was there good ten mins plus and didnt move from facing my window. got THE FEAR and moved them as really thought was gun get door put in. my house was vibriting loads and even neighbours come out looking all disaproving and brought un wanted attention big time. fecking old bill.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. how we doing? any u guys noticed bit more police choppers bout your end off ukthis n last week? sat night i had one seemed and sounded inches from my front house hoovering and facing my bedroom window where i have my mini set up. was there good ten mins plus and didnt move from facing my window. got THE FEAR and moved them as really thought was gun get door put in. my house was vibriting loads and even neighbours come out looking all disaproving and brought un wanted attention big time. fecking old bill.


ava word with a new user called AcidTest i think it is m8, he will help ease ya paranoia for shore lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

well been few days now thinking waiting for dark and moving girls back. only few weeks left on them as well. got toms in my set up now incase they do roll up wanted put door in.seen few old bill cars cruising to. am quite paranoid as is. fecking choppers i mean if i looked out window in bedroom i wood been facing them and able do lip reading that how close it was and wasnt above house was sat out front hoovering near window height. surely that is criminal itself i could been up to anything wheres ya privacy rights nowadays haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> well been few days now thinking waiting for dark and moving girls back. only few weeks left on them as well. got toms in my set up now incase they do roll up wanted put door in.seen few old bill cars cruising to. am quite paranoid as is. fecking choppers i mean if i looked out window in bedroom i wood been facing them and able do lip reading that how close it was and wasnt above house was sat out front hoovering near window height. surely that is criminal itself i could been up to anything wheres ya privacy rights nowadays haha


im pretty shore flirs work from abit further away than that mdb so no need to be there if they where looking for grows hay? must av been there for a different reason.

lol not every county police force even has there own chopper n flir and everytime you see / hear a chopper theres a plenty more reasons they could be up in it than just looking for grows, spose your gonna say you got cfls too lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im pretty shore flirs work from abit further away than that mdb so no need to be there if they where looking for grows hay? must av been there for a different reason.
> 
> lol not every county police force even has there own chopper n flir and everytime you see / hear a chopper theres a plenty more reasons they could be up in it than just looking for grows, spose your gonna say you got cfls too lmao


ive heard that some police forces use electric company helecopter that has the thermal imagining system on them. seems cheaper to rent the helo than buy one. 
sorry for the poor spelling but i cant b bothered lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah hear n c choppers all time. was totally freaked out by being so close. i no they work a way away so very confused. maybe my ex does a lil peak show for them normally once a week and they just come for thre normal perve haha. well i wanted say something here incase any yous been tugged by old bill or c if u heard off any new police sceme? fair play i will bring my girls home. missed watching them grow. my mate got em at mo and he ent a bright chap so told him leave alone an i go n fed n sort wen they due it. his house stink as no tent or filter he just got light and took my termo heater incase get cold at nights. wanna move them back now but best weight for night so neighbours dont get clear view and my street is pitch black as street lights alwaysoff for some weird reason handy tho for dodgy folks like me


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah hear n c choppers all time. was totally freaked out by being so close. i no they work a way away so very confused. maybe my ex does a lil peak show for them normally once a week and they just come for thre normal perve haha. well i wanted say something here incase any yous been tugged by old bill or c if u heard off any new police sceme? fair play i will bring my girls home. missed watching them grow. my mate got em at mo and he ent a bright chap so told him leave alone an i go n fed n sort wen they due it. his house stink as no tent or filter he just got light and took my termo heater incase get cold at nights. wanna move them back now but best weight for night so neighbours dont get clear view and my street is pitch black as street lights alwaysoff for some weird reason handy tho for dodgy folks like me


think bout it mdb lol your gonna be moving flowering plants around now, your friends house is fucking stinking cause you got no filter there, that paranoia is just gonna get ya nicked m8 not the choppers lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

na b him who gets nicked haha. yeah i see ya point just didnt want house doing over esecially th timing off it all. kids and all. yeah well think after this batch am going on the leds. seen some good results with the magnuims 365s or woteva they called. that dunnit a canadian got some banging results using just fecking expensive. n choppers wnt c fuck all then. paranoid has stopped me getting arrested with half my mates in past wen a young un. people said i was a nag n over carefull but they dont now they alll got nicked like i said they wood haha n i didnt as was expecting it. but yeah runnung round with flowering plants i wouldnt reccommend but felt at time worth it like. in hind sight was over paranoid but least managed to sleep without worry wen i moved them. cheers guys and have a good day. 
sambo how did the grow turn out? did you get a final weight in end? 3 plants wasnt it. they was some bushy ladies. did u hit the target u was aiming for?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> na b him who gets nicked haha. yeah i see ya point just didnt want house doing over esecially th timing off it all. kids and all. yeah well think after this batch am going on the leds. seen some good results with the magnuims 365s or woteva they called. that dunnit a canadian got some banging results using just fecking expensive. n choppers wnt c fuck all then. paranoid has stopped me getting arrested with half my mates in past wen a young un. people said i was a nag n over carefull but they dont now they alll got nicked like i said they wood haha n i didnt as was expecting it. but yeah runnung round with flowering plants i wouldnt reccommend but felt at time worth it like. in hind sight was over paranoid but least managed to sleep without worry wen i moved them. cheers guys and have a good day.
> sambo how did the grow turn out? did you get a final weight in end? 3 plants wasnt it. they was some bushy ladies. did u hit the target u was aiming for?


 
  


i here ya m8 kids in the same house is never good and also agree a dose of paranoia can be helpfull some times and keep ya safe but like everything in moderation.

thats the last grow the 3 you asked about at day 43 last pics i took, sorry people i no i been pimping then pics out alot recently but i only just learnt how to make the pics bigger after 2 n half yrs of trying lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

a work off art man. they piss all over my ladies but am new still. wanna update lights as 150w hps is only good for sog set up or scrog wotever term is. yeah had few set backs myself, but got ladies n a new bird who is a fucking stunning, punched way above my weight haha. just wait ladies b done then got deposit for a new home and im back on feet again. cant keep a good man down for long. so u gt another batch on go now? anybobt tried blackberry? the ganja plant not fruit or flavoured youghurt? seen review and seems b a crippler? may have dabble with them or a good head fuck of a plant something very smelly and beastly. chronic or blue cheese. i see u rate livers alot here but cant find seed anywhere


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

the closest your get to livers in seed is from london underground origanals its a clone only strain mdb, but rumour is that london underground are close to bringing out a livers seed thats getting very good reviews from test grows i dont no much bout breeding but people have been given test livers seeds and there journals on others sites about them, but of course still aint as good as the clone-only.

yeah got a load more livers,pyschosis and a large slh 1 wk into flower at the mo.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

wot is the strongest strain about then in seed form. i no always geeting stronger but want next one be a real wrecker. am a massive chronic and cheese fan, in dam i loved super power plant and also love a little nyd. and super skunk and anything like jack herrier or jack frost. and ak 47 but want something new and very potant. something that will send me sleep wen having a bad day


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wot is the strongest strain about then in seed form. i no always geeting stronger but want next one be a real wrecker. am a massive chronic and cheese fan, in dam i loved super power plant and also love a little nyd. and super skunk and anything like jack herrier or jack frost. and ak 47 but want something new and very potant. something that will send me sleep wen having a bad day


you wont be disapointed with medicine man from mr nice (or anything from there) its the origanal white rhino and some strong shit, but theres plenty others m8 bubblegum from serious seeds is some strong tastey weed too.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2011)

seen bubblelious also cross i think off kush cheese and bubblegum.lil tempted there also. yeah forgot bout bubblegum love the taste off it. cheers fella will have a scope on mr nice site.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

People really need to chill out about choppers unless your using some serious wattage you have nothing to worry about. Growers using lofts are more at risk but as long as its insulated then all's good, if your grows in a room then even better. There always flying about near me and i use a fair amount of watts and never had a problem it costs alot of dosh for those helis to fly about and the plod have more important uses for them then catching out growers.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ive heard that some police forces use electric company helecopter that has the thermal imagining system on them. seems cheaper to rent the helo than buy one.
> sorry for the poor spelling but i cant b bothered lol


wouldnt they just ask the company for all the major bills?lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> People really need to chill out about choppers unless your using some serious wattage you have nothing to worry about. Growers using lofts are more at risk but as long as its insulated then all's good, if your grows in a room then even better. There always flying about near me and i use a fair amount of watts and never had a problem it costs alot of dosh for those helis to fly about and the plod have more important uses for them then catching out growers.


aye to fill a tank on a choppa its close to 4grand sometimes so gotta make it worth there while..... n they wont be flyin around like mad twats theyl b acting on major tip offs or watched grows.

or be filming some doggin action...


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

dude chill ur beans

im 400 miles from my mates now an come on here t wank over ganj pics lmao

an wots UK elites??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aye to fill a tank on a choppa its close to 4grand sometimes so gotta make it worth there while..... n they wont be flyin around like mad twats theyl b acting on major tip offs or watched grows.
> 
> or be filming some doggin action...


Agreed, being caught from just a chopper is highly unlikely the major cause of growers being busted is a grass tell no one and you should have no problems. No one knows about my grow i keep myself to myself and rarely have anybody to my drum i know alot of people but only ave a few trusted mates but even they dont know, im a bit of a billy no mates lol.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

exactly jimmy, i was para about a fukin seaking hoverin like 100yrds from ma house n they dont ever look for ganj.n ther wasnt any1 drownin.and as im the only house for a decent drive that weirded me out !
fuck knows wot they wer up to..probs trainin i suppose hoverin over shallow water or sumshit.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

exo... livers.. psychosis... etc...



bamslayer said:


> dude chill ur beans
> 
> im 400 miles from my mates now an come on here t wank over ganj pics lmao
> 
> an wots UK elites??


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> exo... livers.. psychosis... etc...


right il have a q of each please.... lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

i got 2 outta 3.. ain't bad  heh


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

cany wait to move house..get jus do 2 proper

try get sum o these crazy fuckers on th go


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

Been growing about 13yrs ive never grown any " uk elites" is that suppose to mean something?.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

seeing peeps 'elites' do look shit hot but depends on the grower lol dont it,i could find a cutting or 2 n do em shame jus like any other strain.

only stuff i was really proud of was my hawaiians never had anything so sticky after curing ever not even in dam buyin shit at 20 euros a g

they done me proud,guess its cool seein some UK only bud but eh?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

did u check out they dogs jimmy?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

i doubt it.. i've only been indoors for about 6 months 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Been growing about 13yrs ive never grown any " uk elites" is that suppose to mean something?.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&biw=1366&bih=673&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=massive+alaskan+malamutes&oq=massive+alaskan+malamutes&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=73164l74754l0l8l7l0l0l0l3l221l1130l1.4.2

alaskan malamutes


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

To me it just means you have access to clone only strains and if so your a bit lucky, nothing more. Yes i wouldnt mind having a bash at growing a few out but theres enough very good strains in seed form to keep me happy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> did u check out they dogs jimmy?


Not yet bam, i will do tho. Probably find out they cost a fortune and that will be the end of that lol no way the wifes gonna let me spend a few grand on dogs


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

there's tons of clone fairy's in these neck of the woods... heh

yeh i got lucky  and like bam said - just hope i can do 'em some justice..



jimmygreenfingers said:


> To me it just means you have access to clone only strains and if so your a bit lucky, nothing more. Yes i wouldnt mind having a bash at growing a few out but theres enough very good strains in seed form to keep me happy.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not yet bam, i will do tho. Probably find out they cost a fortune and that will be the end of that lol no way the wifes gonna let me spend a few grand on dogs


lol aye thers that thers some newfoundland pups in inverness goin for 500 each a fuckin steal at that.monster dogs ride em to the shops.
the malamutes are pricey...but ther fukin beefed up wolves lol



mantiszn said:


> there's tons of clone fairy's in these neck of the woods... heh
> 
> yeh i got lucky  and like bam said - just hope i can do 'em some justice..


hehe i thot the fairy was a stork


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> there's tons of clone fairy's in these neck of the woods... heh
> 
> yeh i got lucky  and like bam said - just hope i can do 'em some justice..


Gotta love those fairys lol. I suppose if i really wanted some i could propably get hold of em would mean asking people that i really dont wanna ask tho. Loose lips sink ships an all that i'll stick to seeds.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

500s a good price for those dogs bam, thought they were double that, ofcourse i bet they fucking eat shitloads as well lol cost a small fortune to feed the fuckers.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

lol aye i feed ma rotty half meat half dry meal n it comes 100 a month but its good for him n hes a stoter il get a pik up sumtime soon hopfully


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> so 1st il say i dont like adults and respected members talking to each other like that come-on people snort it out!
> 
> 2nd how the fuck did ya manage to quote that post bout the yemen i deleted it almost as soon as i posted it cause couldnt be arsed with a political chat and was pretty pissed lol
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying.

I'm surprised Gaddafi hasn't hit back at the west yet. 

As for the terrorists - that isn't what worries me. What does worry me is the fact that China and Russia were getting heavily involved with the middle east. Russia has a huge naval base in Syria as well as others in Libya and Yemen, and China has been getting involved in the oil. Now they are both getting squeezed out by the west. How long before China and Russia retaliate? Cornering China and Russia is like cornering a feral cat.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

we are chinese peeeephole -cartman


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> lol aye i feed ma rotty half meat half dry meal n it comes 100 a month but its good for him n hes a stoter il get a pik up sumtime soon hopfully


yeah would love to see a pic of ya rottie m8, hows ya been? still no baby?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah would love to see a pic of ya rottie m8, hows ya been? still no baby?


was at the hospital wif the wife ther n she wasnt wantin induced so they did the 'sweep' lol a massive desperate dan lookin yeti of a woman puttin on a rubber glove n fisted the wife.

was not expecting that lmao

im gud apart from that 

hows shniz wi u


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> was at the hospital wif the wife ther n she wasnt wantin induced so they did the 'sweep' lol a massive desperate dan lookin yeti of a woman puttin on a rubber glove n fisted the wife.
> 
> was not expecting that lmao
> 
> ...


lmao it dont get any better m8.

im all good bam, got a root on a livers clone today 7days or it could be 8 either way im pretty pleased with that considering its a unheated prop and the conditions are far from ideal, been setting up another lil something today its amazing what a stapler and enough black and white can do i call it the the pikey tent lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 8, 2011)

the birth of a child is supposed to be a thing of beauty... a miracle... its more like fscking horror flick


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lmao it dont get any better m8.
> 
> im all good bam, got a root on a livers clone today 7days or it could be 8 either way im pretty pleased with that considering its a unheated prop and the conditions are far from ideal, been setting up another lil something today its amazing what a stapler and enough black and white can do i call it the the pikey tent lol


good day then..nice1 man.las time i tried cuttings i ended up with an ak48 with a clubbed root ball th size of a 5pence was weird as fuk.

i hear these livers are mental smell of pish or summit?

not heard fukall from tfm yet man...

my camera is gay,should see the view outside ..black fucking clouds with the sun pokin out n makin the sean the hills fukin luminous green mad weather


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

jus wonderin wot is the grey rep box compared to green? got a wee grey one for sayin cfls i bought wer too hot n shite lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> good day then..nice1 man.las time i tried cuttings i ended up with an ak48 with a clubbed root ball th size of a 5pence was weird as fuk.
> 
> i hear these livers are mental smell of pish or summit?
> 
> ...


you contacted leon? is his thread active?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah sambo mate, ya gotta chill about old terrorists  if they had any intention of doing something, they would, do you know how easy it would have been to murder death kill will and kate on their wedding day?  truth is "terrorist events" in the manner which we "know" them, well they only happen when things need to happen, such as invasion, new laws, removal of rights, military contracts etc, terrorist bombings are government tools. Blowing shit up is literally too fucking easy for it not to be happening all the time if there really were "terrorists" as we've ben le to known them. Let me get some beers in me and i'll give ya all the political chitchat ya want haha. 

Just finished up at work this evening and what pulls up and parks outside but the most silly stupid nice aston martin DBS 1969 5.3L v8, that's the type of car i like!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

Cabs getting a bit full now lol, thought fuck it im getting a new tent as well. Gonna put a stud wall up by the garage door insulate it and turn the garage into nothing but a grow room.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Not on topic sorry, any of you uk growers know where to find uk customs info? looking to see if I can send everything I want and not have customs stop it for something like potato chips.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Not on topic sorry, any of you uk growers know where to find uk customs info? looking to see if I can send everything I want and not have customs stop it for something like potato chips.


HM REVENUE and customs websit HMRC why r u planning on sending me lotsa fruity fruity?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cabs getting a bit full now lol, thought fuck it im getting a new tent as well. Gonna put a stud wall up by the garage door insulate it and turn the garage into nothing but a grow room.
> 
> Looks good. Just take caution when using a garage as a grow, police recently tried to enter a house and search because their helicopter picked up a hamster heater in his garage. Wasn't enough for a warrant but more of a target than i'd want to make myself.
> 
> View attachment 1638896View attachment 1638895View attachment 1638894





NoGutsGrower said:


> Not on topic sorry, any of you uk growers know where to find uk customs info? looking to see if I can send everything I want and not have customs stop it for something like potato chips.


Send what? What info, as in what is and is not allowed to be sent or? If it's a legal item declare it as exactly what it is on the customs slip.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cabs getting a bit full now lol, thought fuck it im getting a new tent as well. Gonna put a stud wall up by the garage door insulate it and turn the garage into nothing but a grow room.
> 
> dude wots that in your 4 pots on the right,backleft pot? looks well mean


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

*Black Widow has been shipped to the seed banks again, if anybody's interested. Probably be the last time for another load months. *


----------



## ride12 (Jun 8, 2011)

any1 little help got some nice uk cheeses 9weeks flower 2moz but still the trichones not gone amber there nice and fat and a luvly smoke what should i do ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

ride12 said:


> any1 little help got some nice uk cheeses 9weeks flower 2moz but still the trichones not gone amber there nice and fat and a luvly smoke what should i do ?


show us some pics and people will be able to help more m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> *Black Widow has been shipped to the seed banks again, if anybody's interested. Probably be the last time for another load months. *


yeah the medicine man is back in too i think? or has been recently.

you can order direct from shanti tho airwave and they always or most of the time got everything in stock.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

Sambo sais it best, but you've also said it yourself, it's a lovely smoke, so what's the issue of cutting now. There is no correct time to harvest a plant, you harvest it when it is working for you, it's all personal preference, some prefere waiting for amber trics, others enjoy cloudy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

I heard something like that a while back ttt, got myself some correx insulation panels, i'll do a proper job on it as gotta watch the noise factor as well wont be able to use the garage door after its done but what the hell.

Those bam are grapefruits 12/12 from seed.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

oo oo they should be called shredders haha 

got some crazy leafs on em proper cerrated or however u spell that!really healthy lookin


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> oo oo they should be called shredders haha
> 
> got some crazy leafs on em proper cerrated or however u spell that!really healthy lookin


cheap coco and hesi nutes lol cant go wrong


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I heard something like that a while back ttt, got myself some correx insulation panels, i'll do a proper job on it as gotta watch the noise factor as well wont be able to use the garage door after its done but what the hell.
> 
> Those bam are grapefruits 12/12 from seed.


Sounds good. Also sounds good about usable garage door. Nowt more odd than an unusable feature  for example the cupboards in my bedroom are NEVER opened


----------



## dankus (Jun 8, 2011)

aha in Liverpool u gotta have pretty good connections to get anywhere, in the city center the prices start at about 20 for 1.4-1.8, an oz depending on what it is can be anything from 200-250. Proper rip off like... Also pure people spray there green with sand/fibreglass/unknown hideous contaminants.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah the medicine man is back in too i think? or has been recently.
> 
> you can order direct from shanti tho airwave and they always or most of the time got everything in stock.


Don't know about Medicine Man.

Shanti likes to keep some seeds aside but the BW never lasts long. It's such a sought after strain, you really have to pick them up while you can, which is why I bought 2 packs.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

dankus said:


> aha in Liverpool u gotta have pretty good connections to get anywhere, in the city center the prices start at about 20 for 1.4-1.8, an oz depending on what it is can be anything from 200-250. Proper rip off like... Also pure people spray there green with sand/fibreglass/unknown hideous contaminants.


we got a scouser in the thread watch ya wallets n garden tools lol

nar m8 agreed same prices in the south and plenty of spray still too, welcome to the thread.


----------



## ride12 (Jun 8, 2011)

but wont it decrease the yield cutting to early


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Don't know about Medicine Man.
> 
> Shanti likes to keep some seeds aside but the BW never lasts long. It's such a sought after strain, you really have to pick them up while you can, which is why I bought 2 packs.


medicine man is the origanal white rhino i think fucking strong stuff and a good yielder.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

lmao aye like my silversmithin desk cupboard is never opened etha lol

iv bn lookin at my fireplace its big n its bn blanked off with a big gay electri fan lcd obscurity.

pulling it out revails about 2msq of clean lined brick with a flue and a rain/bird cover lol

tis 5 foot high n all ..... this could be a first lol


----------



## pavement50 (Jun 8, 2011)

lovin the weather down south !!!


View attachment 1638993


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

ride12 said:


> but wont it decrease the yield cutting to early


uk cheese at 9wks to early????


----------



## dankus (Jun 8, 2011)

alrite lads have any of u boys bought from Sagarmartha seeds? Anyone rate their ak48 autoflower?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> lovin the weather down south !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1638993


that real nice pave i like cause you dont see many good outdoor grows on here, what strains? are you putting them in the dark for 12hr each day or going el natural?


----------



## ride12 (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> uk cheese at 9wks to early????[/QUO
> there lovly and big but with the tricones not being amber dnt want to fuck it up


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

am i jus a mong or could these cuntos that spraay ther ganj not ask for more money not fucking with their shit or customers.

they are total retards.

they wouldnt b about if total retards didnt buy from them...

n fuck the total retards lol


----------



## ride12 (Jun 8, 2011)

dankus said:


> aha in Liverpool u gotta have pretty good connections to get anywhere, in the city center the prices start at about 20 for 1.4-1.8, an oz depending on what it is can be anything from 200-250. Proper rip off like... Also pure people spray there green with sand/fibreglass/unknown hideous contaminants.


you cant realy get any ounce for anythink under 200 in liverpool does my head right in your lucky to get 1.4 for 20 quid


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

ride12 said:


> sambo020482 said:
> 
> 
> > uk cheese at 9wks to early????[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

Fucking house prices. 

Where I am I would get a 3 bedroom house in a shitty area for £170,000. There 6+7 bedroom houses in Colwyn Bay for the same price.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Fucking house prices.
> 
> Where I am I would get a 3 bedroom house in a shitty area for £170,000. There 6+7 bedroom houses in Colwyn Bay for the same price.


ul get a house n bout 20 acre for that wher i am lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ul get a house n bout 20 acre for that wher i am lol


280,000 for studio flat where i was working and living a few yrs ago, would that buy me the island lolol


----------



## ride12 (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ride12 said:
> 
> 
> > pics m8 is all i can say cause i grew pyschosis recently very simalar to uk cheese and was tastey as fuck at 8wks when i chopped and would have been wel ready if let go to 9wk and pyschosis is spose to be abit longer in flower than the cheese.
> ...


----------



## pavement50 (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that real nice pave i like cause you dont see many good outdoor grows on here, what strains? are you putting them in the dark for 12hr each day or going el natural?


the five plants flowering are all different autos sambo! the lemon skunk and blue cheese will be going in the dark in the shed for 12 hours a day to bump start the flowering and then from september leave them permantely outside in the greenhouse till harvest .. the plan is to cut out october whose weather i dont trust much!


here;s the link to the thread i've just posted https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/438086-autos-lemon-skunk-uk-greenhouse.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

250k doesn't get you much of anything for a flat. Expensive flats are stupid, essentially what it means is you got ripped the fuck off because it's a nice area, a flat is a flat is a gay place to live  i wanna house with a garden and a cellar and a pantry and a washing room, at elast then it can be organised chaos, throw all that into a semi open plan flat and well, boom, shitquake


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good. Also sounds good about usable garage door. Nowt more odd than an unusable feature  for example the cupboards in my bedroom are NEVER opened


Cant even remember the last time the door was opened been ages i know that, they dont build houses like they use too and unless you have a smart car your motors not gonna fit in anyway. Pretty fucking usless having a garage that a car wont fit in lol, so what better use than a grow room, no one has access accept me its a no go zone for the wife and kids.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

what beer ya drinking 2night ttt? aint on that crazy jap stuff again lol not that i no anything bout beer never drank 1 in my life.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

who ever gave me the rep bout the numpty nice1.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

[youtube]YBCq8XDgrP0[/youtube]


Ok, i lie, i'm drinking  got one bottle of bishops fingers or such, can't remember, and a handful of big bottles of stella  no cheap vodka in sainsburys right now though  but i'd just get fuck faced if i bought vodka, absolutely no self control from this man right here  i've been drinking far too much for far too long, and while it's nowhere near on a university level of madness, i've been drunk damn near every night since i was 16  my old flatmate is off to haiti for a bit so we're looking at moving upto vancouver when he's finished over there, should be enough to do up in whistler etc to cause me to cut back and well, start living  it's plain to see i'm drinking though, chattin off bollocks like this.

Beer is like any fizzy drink really, first few sips or such are realll nice, very erfreshing and yummy, after that it's nice but you're just drinking something. I do enjoy whiskey's and such where you've only enough so that you are savouring each sip. Beer, i just no it goes down quick and it's got alcohol in it, they all end up tasting the same after the first few


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

The place to buy property is india lol, inlaws bought pad out there few years ago for 350k worth over a million now so ive been told. Too crowded for me tho.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

Gone right off beer got some becks in the fridge from xmas probably still be there come this xmas, wont have to buy any lol. Give me a decent whiskey and im happy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

spirits for me unfortunatly for the liver tho lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

Any of you guys been watching workaholics? I was pointed to it and you'd certainly not see it out of the blue, harder to find than most things. One verdict though, funny as fuckity fuck! For a new show with young actors (not sure i've ever seen any of em before) they seem to be pretty decent.


----------



## owei (Jun 8, 2011)

hi all i,m new to this site and loving the info,i,m already trying some of the things i,ve read,going back 2 the first thread the prices have changed so much,
these days in the west mids prices are stupid,but you do get good shit...lol 1.7g 4 20. so now i,m growing my own and looking 4 info off some serious UK growers,thats how i got here.at the mo i,m in soil cana plus,with some big bud cheese(put the pics up soon)i,m using a 400 buld that was recomended 4 vegin
then i,m going 2 switch 2 a 600 flowering buld(as recomended)i,m using a feed called cana terra and a vega called hydrazone xcuse spelling.not quite got 2 flowering 2 weeks 2 go any good advice as 2 what flowering feed is the best 4 what i got then the info would b much apprectiated.oh yeh growing in a 1200x1200 tent.have you looked at the thread how 2 produce co2 realy cheep some great info here chat soon


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ava word with a new user called AcidTest i think it is m8, he will help ease ya paranoia for shore lol


Eh what? Panic! Abandon hope! all is lost! run for the hills, run flee scatter!

no wait, hang about, false alarm, sorry.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

Who's the mortgage guy in here? I want to buy a house, and I can afford a mortgage, but I can't prove that I can afford it because I don't work. There must be some way around this.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2011)

the only name coming to mind is sillybilly but that's not quite his name i know, but too frazzled to remember


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2011)

2 days till chop and a nice parcel will b hitting south by next friday so big up all me mens from london i !!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 280,000 for studio flat where i was working and living a few yrs ago, would that buy me the island lolol


lol dude 280k up here would jus rule



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cant even remember the last time the door was opened been ages i know that, they dont build houses like they use too and unless you have a smart car your motors not gonna fit in anyway. Pretty fucking usless having a garage that a car wont fit in lol, so what better use than a grow room, no one has access accept me its a no go zone for the wife and kids.


dude id fukin live in it



Airwave said:


> Who's the mortgage guy in here? I want to buy a house, and I can afford a mortgage, but I can't prove that I can afford it because I don't work. There must be some way around this.


ur fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukd lol



tip top toker said:


> the only name coming to mind is sillybilly but that's not quite his name i know, but too frazzled to remember


reckon hes had his last deep fried pizza n croaked it lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Who's the mortgage guy in here? I want to buy a house, and I can afford a mortgage, but I can't prove that I can afford it because I don't work. There must be some way around this.


 u ever had a look at rent to buy options?

pay a little extra on your rent but can work out well.im being told i need 50percent deposit minimum plus been in a job for a year minimum and earning over 18000 a year after tax for a fukin 60k mortgage!

im gna buy land outright n live like a fukin pikey n shit on folks lawns lol


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> u ever had a look at rent to buy options?
> 
> pay a little extra on your rent but can work out well.im being told i need 50percent deposit minimum plus been in a job for a year minimum and earning over 18000 a year after tax for a fukin 60k mortgage!
> 
> im gna buy land outright n live like a fukin pikey n shit on folks lawns lol


Even if I rent they still want to see proof of income. The only thing I can do is buy the house outright.

Don't bother knocking my door for scrap iron because I haven't fucking got any!


----------



## gorman44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey Folks
Glad to see there is a UK room. So i got given a plant 3 weeks old Killawatt strain and im growing it uner my sky light. I not sure if im allowed to post a link to another thread but i going to so sorry if i annoy anyone. I woul love to here any advice you can give if you have trie something similar.

Thanks in advance Irish stoner
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/438257-skylight-grow-uk.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

aye its sillybilly you need and hes on holiday.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

That selfish cunt, you';ll just have to settle for me for mortgage advice for the time being then


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

finally got these ordered well my friend did so il be using most defo using them on the my next harvest.

wanted me m8 to get this tho instead. but spose beggers carnt be choosers n all that lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Heh, i like the look of that roller  i recently bought bubblebags so no more hash purchases for me for a bit, but am currently saving towards a vaporizer, except everytime i reach a milestone i find an apparently great unit in that prie range. Still want a volcano thouhg


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

i just got a little MFLB to hold me over until I can get the volcano - so much other shit i need to buy first though :/

the mflb is ace though nice little personal vape



tip top toker said:


> Heh, i like the look of that roller  i recently bought bubblebags so no more hash purchases for me for a bit, but am currently saving towards a vaporizer, except everytime i reach a milestone i find an apparently great unit in that prie range. Still want a volcano thouhg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

got a link for that box sambo man?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i just got a little MFLB to hold me over until I can get the volcano - so much other shit i need to buy first though :/
> 
> the mflb is ace though nice little personal vape


Aye, been reading up reviews of the launchbox all morning, looks utterly great, kicks the arse out of a small joint while out and about, but the battery life and charging just doesn't seem all to convenient unless you want to start spending more money. So many temptations to avoid!  i am due a good tax return though, however one goes about obtaining that, so who knows.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

yeh the batteries can be an issue - but i already had 2 chargers and plenty of AA's lying around - so just skinned a couple and works a treat
it's stealthy enough to hit it pretty much anywhere

check out StonedPony's review... highlarious... (R.I.P. SP)
Link >> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/426542-its-me-its-me-im-5.html



tip top toker said:


> Aye, been reading up reviews of the launchbox all morning, looks utterly great, kicks the arse out of a small joint while out and about, but the battery life and charging just doesn't seem all to convenient unless you want to start spending more money. So many temptations to avoid!  i am due a good tax return though, however one goes about obtaining that, so who knows.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2011)

Day 63 and looking sweet to me, i trimmed a load of fan leaves off to allow more light to the lower buds now. looks to be about an ounce on the plant so far, 

quick question how soon can i start using MOLASSES ??? is it only for last 2 weeks??

what u all think so far anyway?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 9, 2011)

heres a idea for a diy hash machine https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/403753-diy-cheap-bubble-hash-washer.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, i remember watching the vid. Choices choices choices! won't be months till i can afford a volc, but just aware that i have rather crazy tolerances atm so not sure if that lil fella would be all too useful for me. Need to get to the dam and try some vaporizers in the coffee shops.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

> Times columnist Carol Midgeley defended the design: "I think it's rather elegant, actually especially as it's shaped like a giant spliff."


Ha, not the type of quote i'd expected to read on a bbc story about eh torch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

looks like a massive one hitter.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

it's a down piece..


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 9, 2011)

What those hand held butane vapours like ? any good look like there gonna break to me.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got a link for that box sambo man?


http://www.growhigh.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=75&products_id=5874 you might find it cheaper elsewhere tho m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

cheers fella, i saw em for 350$ lot of dollar for a hash machine that. think ill stick to my bags and bho tube for now.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

you used the bho tube yet? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella, i saw em for 350$ lot of dollar for a hash machine that. think ill stick to my bags and bho tube for now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

nah, i'm chopping down two 6 week plants to put through it tonight, probs do it the following week.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems the only expensive thing in those machines would be sourcing the stainless mesh/gauze which isn't coming in cheap, maybe the drum could be re-worked a bit to use mesh like that found in the kief boxes, either way those shouldn't be costing more than £60-70 or so.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

Goin in to toget the wife induced tomoro Sambo lets hope its no a Hermie!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

are you shitting yourself bam?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

mate ma brains makin lightsabre noises from the caffeine intake every time i stand up haha

an the fuckers at th hospital hav made me drive the wife everyday for 4 days now a 70 mile roundtrip jus t get fuckin 'checked'

consists of a fukin poke at her stomach and a gud fistin t make sure shes 'dilating' .... pure baws

sick fukin bible bashin island women in control of a hospital! not gud lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2011)

Easy lads!!!........any of you herd of the Niche night club in sheffield?????, its the place, speed garage and funky house was born!! I spent the best part of my teens there every week bang off me tits
What a place!!, makes me laugh when i here all the young chavs in my area goin on about it, they havent got a clue what used to go on in there!!!.....very messy lol!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnVS6fwU9ec&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsNbhMbhdb4&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH7V7Y0Uw1w&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Rw9CWw19Q


Could used to do owt you wanted there till it got raided and shut down i was there, youve never seen so many drugy bags on the floor when they came in!!!! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> mate ma brains makin lightsabre noises from the caffeine intake every time i stand up haha
> 
> an the fuckers at th hospital hav made me drive the wife everyday for 4 days now a 70 mile roundtrip jus t get fuckin 'checked'
> 
> ...


DUDE! tell them you've no money for petrol and make it their issue. Either leave her there or make them pick the fucker up  alternatively drop ya lass off next to a random corner, then phone 999 from a phone box and tell em there's a pregnant lass in trouble she probs needs an ambulance. 70 miles in a car each day with a heavily pregger lady, no ta!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> DUDE! tell them you've no money for petrol and make it their issue. Either leave her there or make them pick the fucker up  alternatively drop ya lass off next to a random corner, then phone 999 from a phone box and tell em there's a pregnant lass in trouble she probs needs an ambulance. 70 miles in a car each day with a heavily pregger lady, no ta!


haha ayes but i need both my balls,wouldnt feel right without em...good idea tho anyways theyv lotsa nice cfls in the wards....80 w ones methinks could be handy as a reimbursment lol


----------



## scunkworm (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys,I dont know if im posting in the right thread' im from the uk' this is my second grow but did alot of time reading on things and how they went, u know what i mean. In one of the growing books i got it says to plant outside with your seedlings late june. ive been doing abit of reading on the site and i may have missed this season?If i have then the plants i got that are about 3 months old and have pre-flowers, im i right in thinking if i could harden them off i can put them outside for budding? thanks all scunk


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, if you have a cannabis plant it can be placed outdoors to flower, this is how nature works. We're still hitting 15+ hour days, won't be dropping to 12 odd hours a day until September it would appear.

It's now the evening and i have sucessfully done absolute sweet fuk all of nothing today other than click around on the internet and eat 8 sausages for dinner.

I tell a lieeeee, not totally useless, i had a real wtf moment upon seeing the prie for that drum sifter, so i've been running around talking to various metal workers and fabricators and such. That stuff REALLY isn't cheap (upto say £160 for a 60cmx60cm sheet of 125 micron) but i'm discussing bulk prices, might have to sell me car lol, i reckon one of those units should be doable for about half the current retail price, just no competition or pssbily demand. Same goes for items such as the herb iron, i'd love to knock one of those up and sell it in the UK for less than £60 or whatever it is it omes in at if you import it over like at present.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

dude i had 8 sausages aswelll


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

that's piggy... geddit?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

the ingredient list would beg to differ  was lazy so bought a 95p pack from sainsburys and some cheap tommy k, as healthy as my diet get's


----------



## scunkworm (Jun 9, 2011)

A mad almost useless day, lol thanks man i will get to work on hardening them off for the outside.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

haha trotters n shit

95p sausages probably contain 95% NOT pork

still tasted good i bet...


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

if you want them to flower now outside you can leave them outside during the day for 12 hours - then move them inside to a dark place if you have space for the other 12 hours...




scunkworm said:


> A mad almost useless day, lol thanks man i will get to work on hardening them off for the outside.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> haha trotters n shit
> 
> 95p sausages probably contain 95% NOT pork
> 
> still tasted good i bet...


Haha, mostly bread and water and such, only 58% pork. I'm used to making my own 100% pork sausages so tis a bit shitty, lots of ketchup disguises the taste though


----------



## scunkworm (Jun 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> if you want them to flower now outside you can leave them outside during the day for 12 hours - then move them inside to a dark place if you have space for the other 12 hours...


Im slow as fuck' yeah i was gonna have to do something like that coz i got seedlings and they need the 18/6 a day. but yeah ill make somewhere blacked out and just put them in there at night time. im dumb as fuck sometimes.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

home time... then spliff time..


----------



## scunkworm (Jun 9, 2011)

Im rolling one now' blue cheese, its good so ive been?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

yas ketchup does do the trick


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

i no im gonna get slaughtered for the pink straw i couldnt find a double ard colour straw lol but gets the thread going abit i spose lol lovely vodka that vanilla absolute.





super lemon haze ''fingerz pheno'' 10 days into 12/12


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

wow man ther awsum!

theyl b fukin monsters,why u feedin em maltesers still??lol

love the straw


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Flavoured vodka and a straw, you certainly will get slaughtered ya fanny!  Sounds good to me though  that drink would be gone in about 5 minutes though, bigger glass, more vodka!


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 9, 2011)

Weak just ran outta bud but to stoned to go get more fml hope theres a beer in the fridge !


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

whers WOW he mus b eatin that auto like corn n th cob by now...


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

never mind the pink straw where's the pink glass ya so fond of lmao shag


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey dragon, how you doing fella? Havn't seen you around in a bit or may i've just been a bit hazy of late?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Flavoured vodka and a straw, you certainly will get slaughtered ya fanny!  Sounds good to me though  that drink would be gone in about 5 minutes though, bigger glass, more vodka!


honest m8 i dont drink beer,wine,cider or any other spirit really just the vodka, i only started drinking 6yrs ago when weed stopped costing sensible prices lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> never mind the pink straw where's the pink glass ya so fond of lmao shag


lololol fuck off boyo what you doing on the boards? 

you get them pics done m8?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

i'm good cheers mate i been both busy and lazy lately, i moved back in with the parents for a couple of weeks until me and the misses can find a new house, that's the busy part and other than that i been sat around smoking my troubles away doing as little as possible lol

how you been keeping mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha, i just drink lots regardless what it is. sat down with me sausages earlier, after first bite i downed over half a pint of water, 7 1/2 sausages still to go :/ and if ya glass is empty, ya fill it up  you'll never find me at home without a pint of something close at hand.

I'm gonna take that reply sambo, just to make ya feel like he doens't give a flying fuck about you and ya flavoured vodkas  I'm good welshy, possibly got a great thing lined up in terms of experience and skill and have vague plans of a canadian ski season or something. Other than that poor but just getting along nicely


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

every1s watching the soaps here and i been and sorted the plants out and got nothing left to do lol

i got those pics for ya shag they're still shitty pics though it seems me and the camera just don't get along, i took those 2 dodgy blue bastards out aswell the white russians have started to take up space so i pulled the bitches so the others can have the space, back to me question shag where's ya pretty pink glass lamo


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking very nice sambo mate what size tent you got there looks nice and full just what i like lol. Those airpots, whats your opinion? noticed any difference in yield.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

sounds good ttt mate can't go wrong with the sausages and a pint of uhhhhhhhhhh whatever ya got lol sounds like good things on the horizon mate especially liking the sounds of the canadian ski trip although i imagine you'll have to put the joint and bottle down for it lmao on the other hand enough of both and it'll all be good lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking very nice sambo mate what size tent you got there looks nice and full just what i like lol. Those airpots, whats your opinion? noticed any difference in yield.


first time trying them m8 will tell ya when i yield up tho.

the tents are ds yes i no im a fool ds120s ive already cut 1 to pieces fucking shite they are next grow will be the room fuck the shitty tents well the ds range from secret jardin neway.

heres the other tent same 10 days in 12.12 i aint done much pruning yet on this 1 tho and they werent vegged aslong.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2011)

Sod that for a ski season, alcohol in the evenings, cannabis all day on the slopes. Also a reason i've been looking at the little magic fligh launch box vaporizer today, could be very handy, sod lighters in gloves and snow


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

lmao ya got it all figured out already then mate, sounds like the kind of holiday you could market to us lot of stoners lol ttt picking up where going places left off lamo


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got myself a new dr120 after i bust the last one the dr range a pretty good mate. Thinking about getting some of those airpots to use in the tent now ive got a bit of extra space i can veg some girls instead of just growing 12/12 from seed. Ive got cooltubes but gonna use an old spunik air cooled hood ive got spare, been a while since ive vegged a plant looking forward too it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just got myself a new dr120 after i bust the last one the dr range a pretty good mate. Thinking about getting some of those airpots to use in the tent now ive got a bit of extra space i can veg some girls instead of just growing 12/12 from seed. Ive got cooltubes but gonna use an old spunik air cooled hood ive got spare, been a while since ive vegged a plant looking forward too it.


sounds good m8, the dr range nuffing wrong with them but the ds stay away people they are shite.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sounds good m8, the dr range nuffing wrong with them but the ds stay away people they are shite.


Does that cool tube allow you to run pasive intakes or you still need an intake fan, only ever did one grow in a tent before i broke it lol. That a 600 your using, what fan ya got on that cooltube then mate if you dont mind all the questions.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Does that cool tube allow you to run pasive intakes or you still need an intake fan, only ever did one grow in a tent before i broke it lol. That a 600 your using, what fan ya got on that cooltube then mate if you dont mind all the questions.


sorry jim i pissed now and all going over me head with the questions lol thats a 600 yes m8, i got 2 in the room with cooltubes then a big 6'' filter with a high power 6'' ruck sucking from it and what it blows out is connected to the cooltubes to cool them and then all out of the room, constant 76f with a 10f drop when lights off.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry jim i pissed now and all going over me head with the questions lol thats a 600 yes m8, i got 2 in the room with cooltubes then a big 6'' filter with a high power 6'' ruck sucking from it and what it blows out is connected to the cooltubes to cool them and then all out of the room, constant 76f with a 10f drop when lights off.


Yeah should really speak to ya in the morning ya piss head lol, no more heavy questions from me tonight mate haha.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

well the bottle is empty now lol

and i no you girls are sleeping so i wont talk to LOUD lol

anyway i aint talking to you lightweights, just a BIG shout out to Bam and wishing only good things with the baby 2mora!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 9, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> wow man ther awsum!
> 
> theyl b fukin monsters,why u feedin em maltesers still??lol
> 
> love the straw


those maltesers are clay pebbles bam , lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 9, 2011)

just rolled a joint with a rizla i covered in BHO earlier , its dry now but still sticky , this spliffs gonna knock me out lol


----------



## Griffta (Jun 9, 2011)

scored some super lemon haze tonight, never had it before. Very nice!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 9, 2011)

im mashed ... shits strong! night night zzzzzz


----------



## Griffta (Jun 9, 2011)

haha - robbieP, knocked OUT!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/406950-cash-4-gold-awesome.html lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

welcome back dragon lad! you moving crib with the girls in full flower!?! i did it once scared the fuckin shit out of me.
TTT, canada is the fuckin bollocks man, the popo catch you smoking a fatty n they'll say put it out take it elsewhere. no aggro nowt. different story if they catch you publicly boozin mind. to the cells you go.

good luck to you n yours Bam


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

Canada sounds like heaven lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha, dunnit ust.

I was lying in bed a bit fucked up last night and i got thinking about BHO as a result of spending the evening costing out one of those kief tumblers, but i was thinking, what chemical change occurs or such that makes what is essentially just kief, into an oil? I'm sure there's some understandable science but fuck if i can be bothered to search around before work  don't know the science but if the stuff is evaporating off then my sense of "it has to work" sais you should be able to make oil from kief without the butane  ranbdom mid morning unfounded thought trainwreck?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 10, 2011)

woundnt mind going canada myself...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Been meaning to all my life 

Just peeked around in the flower cab and the heavy duty fruity is also a male so i'm gonna end up with two different sets of seeds hopefully, either that or a whole cab of mixed pollination madness. Means i gotta get some cheese clones into that cupboard pronto! more cheese  will have to head out and try and swap it with someone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

i think its the heat change that breaks down the trichs ttt. tho im not 100%

chop day today! got fuckin hours of it ahead


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

butane is a solvent as is 100% alcohol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

Jesus im having one of those days already and ive only been up 5 minutes think im just gonna give up on everything today n get blazed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

i hear you can use propane but i really dont fancy it


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

I seen people do it with water n ice , no gas involved.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Water and ice to make oils? You sure they weren't just making hash?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Water and ice to make oils? You sure they weren't just making hash?


to me if its made from trim its hash lol , he still had sticky shit to scrape up ill get a breakdown next time i see him.


----------



## pavement50 (Jun 10, 2011)

its 39 c in my greenhouse and that is with door and window open.. plants seem to be loving it!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> its 39 c in my greenhouse and that is with door and window open.. plants seem to be loving it!


random quote but ok ... lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 10, 2011)

how do all! have i missed the fri bud porn?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah don sort it out m8 where our porn! lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

Was gonna post a pic of one of mine but as ur asking for porn ill just walk away


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2011)

Seen as donny boys busy choppin thought i'd chuck you some friday porn up!!! lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 10, 2011)

Very tasty pukka


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 10, 2011)

wot strain that pukka? nice work fella how far they got to go? is that where dell is the lucky sod! busy chop chopping?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very tasty pukka


Thanks jimmy mate!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wot strain that pukka? nice work fella how far they got to go? is that where dell is the lucky sod! busy chop chopping?


Its BigB Blue cheese mate cheers!! it was day 35 of flower wednesday so 21-28 days from then!!............dont no about del mate but Don is or he might be done now!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 10, 2011)

hhhmm blue cheese has been a year odd since that last did its rounds here. fair play. oh yeah don dell so simular names just noticed ent seen del here for a bit.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive got a BB blue cheese 12/12 from seed wont look fuck all like that girl lol. Heard its a pretty nice smoke tho.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 10, 2011)

ill be back for a proper round in a min but qq lads, does MH in flower really stop the stretch or just myth?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 10, 2011)

duno bout mh but read A GREAT article online yonks back saying bout stopping stretch in that 2 3 week period it stretches in flower. aparently if you get ya night or lights out temps same as day temps it reduces stretch a great deal. mine sits 26 day and 23_ 26 at nights. i got a thermo heater for that job 20 quid and i didnt get alot stretch at all . i did before flower tho due to being a novice and getting the fear bout burning plants haha and had them to far off tops 1st month. hope that helps or least worth abit research for ya self. it did have a few led lights on heater unit but i pulled it apart and took them out so didnt mess with the light cycle. peace


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Sigh, not working out as cheap as i'd like, need to kep shopping around me thinks. Buying in bulk, by which i mean a few thousand quids worth, and i'd still be looking at around 3150 for the stainless mesh for one of those keif roller machines. I will do this feasibly!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Ha tha's a good plant ya got there dude, an animal! 

I figured fuck it it's friday you've fuck all commitments this weekend so bought myself a big bottle of Smirnoff and some bottles of bulmers  gonna get angry drunk! rar!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

thinking bout ya pain Bam! hope you aint spewed yet lolol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

QQ is there any time scales to follow when switching from flower back to veg and back to flower again ?

Long and short i have a plant that started budding i burnt it with nutes, its lost alot leafs and now its growth is minimal but its still surviving , i want to veg it to get some more fan leafs on there so it recovers quicker.

is this possible ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Certainly possible but there's generally a wait for the plant to revert to flowering, chuck some pictures up. I once accidentally had my plant under 12/12 thinking it was 18/6 for some daft reason, only got hairy, not actually floweing, but despite a while back on the right light cycle, it never grew big.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone here use hesi nutes? im thinking of ordering there hesi coco starter kit to try them , any idea how long that starter kit would last on 5 plants start to finish? would that set last a full grow or should i order more ? 
oh yeah and any one who use it have anything to say about hesi?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Not used em i'm afraid, i used canna with coco and couldn't offer a complaint, i think a lot of other UKers use canna with their coco as well, shit just works 

Been thinking about this Canada thing a bit today, it slightly depends on where i find to rent, but fuck it, i'm gonna sort out a big fucker of a grow  hell, give it 2 1/2 months and i woudn't even need to be working to pay for my ski pass etc  shit's only like 4 months away, that's like two more grows! Then i gotta pack up house which is gonna be a hell of an ordeal. Either way a hop across the pond certainly ent gonna be discouraging me from growing


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone here use hesi nutes? im thinking of ordering there hesi coco starter kit to try them , any idea how long that starter kit would last on 5 plants start to finish? would that set last a full grow or should i order more ?
> oh yeah and any one who use it have anything to say about hesi?


del666 uses them nutes and coco and look at his plants!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 10, 2011)

Im using hesi now, its good stuff man just ordered some more. Im not sure how good there PK 13/14 is tho but the tnt is very good, nice healthy green plants. The hesi coco seems to be doing a good job in flower too. So far i like the results which is good as its cheaper than my normal nutes.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not used em i'm afraid, i used canna with coco and couldn't offer a complaint, i think a lot of other UKers use canna with their coco as well, shit just works


i uswe canna mate lol just heard bout hesi n that sample pack price is pretty good!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

ah, fair enough 

Which daft prick subliminally made me buy vodka? sambo! ya goit! I don't ever drink vodka! For a very good reason! Alcohol without the bloat just makes me wanna get up and dance. I don't dance! Annoyed far too many birds in clubs like that, don't care how long ya legs are if you ask me to dance i'll laugh at you!  she be asking the wrong guy!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

lmao im picturing a posh privite educated top lad i might add tho dancing whilst on the vodka lololol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, in a club i just don't enjoy myself, not helpoed by the shit they call music, but when around the house, you'll never find both my feet on the ground haha, i kid you not an hour from now and i'll be raving my tits off in the kitchen doing the dishes, the neighbours already think i'm an absolute nutter dancing around on my roof ledge with a pint and a joint. Luckily i ahve the ability to turn my posh on and off  but yeah, give me a call and you'll think ya speaking to damned prince harry or seomthing, only i'm incredibly superior to him, that goes without saying, i go by many names, some call me secret peter.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah true that i think it takes 3-4 days todo its switch from flower to veg and vice versa as had to take a few plants in and out before. good point 

im in no rush my m8's cab has a 400w in it and my plant love it in there more than there own home lol so it can sit in there and get 24hr.

Heres the mess.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Yeah true that i think it takes 3-4 days todo its switch from flower to veg and vice versa as had to take a few plants in and out before. good point
> 
> im in no rush my m8's cab has a 400w in it and my plant love it in there more than there own home lol so it can sit in there and get 24hr.
> 
> ...


pics are nice m8 your doing a good job but theres definatly something them plants are not loving.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

I was testing nute strengths i know the limit now also it suffered heat stress aswell shes just in a bad way but theres a pic of one of my plants thats starting to fatten up in my sig.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy lads!!!........any of you herd of the Niche night club in sheffield?????, its the place, speed garage and funky house was born!! I spent the best part of my teens there every week bang off me tits
> What a place!!, makes me laugh when i here all the young chavs in my area goin on about it, they havent got a clue what used to go on in there!!!.....very messy lol!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember niche, had a reputation for being a bit violent, wasn't there a couple of stabbings and it finally got shut down after somebody was was shot and killed ? used to go to Headcharge in the arches, banging acid techno, feaking awesome.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 10, 2011)

Sausages yorkshire puddings and gravy anyone? Same 8 bangers as last time but for 45p to hell with the uncoolness, winning!


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 10, 2011)

slow in here tonight whats the best shot for my crippled plant ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Seen as donny boys busy choppin thought i'd chuck you some friday porn up!!! lol


 Holding it down in my absence there pukka lad, fuckin lovely man! me n me helper chopped for 5 hours straight last night and i've still got one massive fuckin plant to do... still no idea on weight, looks like plenty mind


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> so we're looking at moving upto vancouver when he's finished over there, should be enough to do up in whistler etc to cause me to cut back and well, start living  it's plain to see i'm drinking though, chattin off bollocks like this.


my mate just finished a season out in whistler, I was meant to go with him but I had to sort some stuff for uni instead. if you go out there you don't wanna plan on drinking much lol, £7.50 for a jagerbomb! and about £5.30 for a pint he said. which is pretty much the reason he just got stoned everyday, like don said, they're really relaxed about it, everyone is high over there. oh yeh, and there's some really nice MDMA to be had if that's your scene 



sambo020482 said:


> View attachment 1640588
> 
> i no im gonna get slaughtered for the pink straw i couldnt find a double ard colour straw lol but gets the thread going abit i spose lol lovely vodka that vanilla absolute.
> 
> ...


hhahahaha drinking vanilla vodka out of a pink straw, an you call me gay mate! its almost like you were trying to get this sorta reaction 



bamslayer said:


> whers WOW he mus b eatin that auto like corn n th cob by now...


ive been real busy the last couple days, haven't had time to jump on. good luck to the mrs mate



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Holding it down in my absence there pukka lad, fuckin lovely man! me n me helper chopped for 5 hours straight last night and i've still got one massive fuckin plant to do... still no idea on weight, looks like plenty mind


this the autopot harvest don? everyone ive seen using them seems to beast it, seems like it gets optimum nute uptake for them.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 11, 2011)

i just heard that a paradox fairly near to me are selling 3 auto fems for £16 or 5 auto fems for £22. So will be making some effort to get my ass down there if i got any cash left by the time my day off comes lol. seems like a good price to me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Yeah I remember niche, had a reputation for being a bit violent, wasn't there a couple of stabbings and it finally got shut down after somebody was was shot and killed ? used to go to Headcharge in the arches, banging acid techno, feaking awesome.


Got a bit violent after a while mate lots of fights between the black lads and the asians, spoilt it really for people like me that just wanted to get high and dance all night lol!!! herd of the headcharge mate never went tho, bit to fast for me that techno, all right if id been on the billy tho!!!! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Holding it down in my absence there pukka lad, fuckin lovely man! me n me helper chopped for 5 hours straight last night and i've still got one massive fuckin plant to do... still no idea on weight, looks like plenty mind


Just doin my bit mate lol................5 hours shit bet your hands are sore lol, lookin foward to some picys of it mate!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

aye i've just done another 3 hours on me jack. hands are cramping so its bacon butty and a stella time. aye i have no idea what the weight will be but there's fair chunk of funk hanging up in the tent. pics will be monday, for some reason me card reader only likes my work pc


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2011)

8 hours of trimming, ouch, rather you than me buddy. Normally spend 2-3 hours on a plant, that's more than enough for me  always tell myself i'll just have a joint and get cracking, never happens, i gotta trim while straight else i just find myself with my keyboard next to me and nothing ends up getting done 







2 dudes chillin in the sun until they do as they intend to do.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

ITS A BOY!!!! wife pushd him out after 20 fuckin hours,8lbs 7ounce,a mad shagger or a wayne,got a head on him like they aliens in indiana jones kingdom of the crystal skull hahaha

right i betta b offski back to hospital.....lol peace an cheese muthafuckaaas!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2011)

Whooooo big congrats to you and the missus Bam! wild time ahead.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats Bam!!, 20 hours holy shit mate!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ITS A BOY!!!! wife pushd him out after 20 fuckin hours,8lbs 7ounce,a mad shagger or a wayne,got a head on him like they aliens in indiana jones kingdom of the crystal skull hahaha
> 
> right i betta b offski back to hospital.....lol peace an cheese muthafuckaaas!


 congratulations ma man, well done!! gee the wife and bairn a wee kiss fae aw the riu crew.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 11, 2011)

congrats bro! 20 hours ... damn, thats gotta take its toll down there haha.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 11, 2011)

congratz bam now ull need even more weed


----------



## dura72 (Jun 11, 2011)

A policeman pulled over a man and said: "Do you realize your wife fell out of the car several miles back?"

To which the man replied: "No, I thought I had gone deaf"


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 11, 2011)

easy all! congrats on the new born fella


----------



## dura72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Newcastle Secondary modern GCSE maths question 3(A)
If theres 5 chairs in 1 room and 7 chairs in another room
how many crayons can you fit up your nose ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2011)

congrats bam nice1 m8.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 11, 2011)

congrats mate !


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;AQhmGMM6FBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhmGMM6FBQ[/video]

that other version was too slow m8.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 11, 2011)

A mother plant being kept in another location, under somebody else's care.

Foliage of said plant is very dry and crispy, due to heat. Anybody know if this plant will bounce back, or is it fucked? I have no experience with this.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> A policeman pulled over a man and said: "Do you realize your wife fell out of the car several miles back?"
> 
> To which the man replied: "No, I thought I had gone deaf"


 
My grandfather beat my grandmother to death,

not with a stick or anything, he just died first.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> A mother plant being kept in another location, under somebody else's care.
> 
> Foliage of said plant is very dry and crispy, due to heat. Anybody know if this plant will bounce back, or is it fucked? I have no experience with this.


If the heat issue is sorted out then i dont see why not. Cant be 100% but i'd say chances are pretty good.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats to you and the mrs bam mate, nice one.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> If the heat issue is sorted out then i dont see why not. Cant be 100% but i'd say chances are pretty good.


That's really optimistic. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That's really optimistic. lol


I dunno man, takes an awful lot of neglet to kill a cannabis plant, i've tried. Only way i've managed was utterly whack Ph, other than that they just recover somehow. Magic beans, now i know what kind of beanstalk jack climbed into the clouds on! Vodka  heh i'm enjoying this but it doesn't work as a liquid diet like beer does


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well the bottle is empty now lol
> 
> and i no you girls are sleeping so i wont talk to LOUD lol
> 
> anyway i aint talking to you lightweights, just a BIG shout out to Bam and wishing only good things with the baby 2mora!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome back dragon lad! you moving crib with the girls in full flower!?! i did it once scared the fuckin shit out of me.
> TTT, canada is the fuckin bollocks man, the popo catch you smoking a fatty n they'll say put it out take it elsewhere. no aggro nowt. different story if they catch you publicly boozin mind. to the cells you go.
> 
> good luck to you n yours Bam





sambo020482 said:


> thinking bout ya pain Bam! hope you aint spewed yet lolol





tip top toker said:


> Whooooo big congrats to you and the missus Bam! wild time ahead.





PUKKA BUD said:


> Congrats Bam!!, 20 hours holy shit mate!!!





dura72 said:


> congratulations ma man, well done!! gee the wife and bairn a wee kiss fae aw the riu crew.





WOWgrow said:


> congrats bro! 20 hours ... damn, thats gotta take its toll down there haha.





Ontheball said:


> congratz bam now ull need even more weed





mad dog bark said:


> easy all! congrats on the new born fella





sambo020482 said:


> congrats bam nice1 m8.





RobbieP said:


> congrats mate !





jimmygreenfingers said:


> Congrats to you and the mrs bam mate, nice one.


 
Cheers guys! and any1 i missed!..get impatiant lookin thru all the budporn lol

Hes doin well and the wife is doin great too so fuckin happy and am so grateful for all the wellwishes!! much appreciated dudes and will not forget it.

Believe in that collective consciousness n shit.

I get kicked out the hospital at night,so got maself ma first booze in 6 month to celebrate by maself haha

Again guys cheers for the thoughts and if iv missed any1 thru the thread sorry.

Live long and prosper !!lol if thats how u spell it.

aye 28 hours from waters breakin to me cutting the cord!she done it with 2 paracetamol and gas n air shes a legend,so proud of her she was in some fukin serious pain and had a bad bleed after the baby was out n needed an injection but baby got a natural birth.Which we really wanted.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASS and my FMorder is sorted sambo so duble yay lol...


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh aye n i only realised wot all yous meant by RIU mid labour ... lol kinda struck me out the blue...am slow wifout weed im tellin ye!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Oh aye n i only realised wot all yous meant by RIU mid labour ... lol kinda struck me out the blue...am slow wifout weed im tellin ye!!


have u got a name sorted yet mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 12, 2011)

Househunting time. Looking for a 2-3 bedroom detatched with garden and outbuildings. Come next year there's every possibility that i will hva e a bit of a monster of a grow on. Just gotta sort out some steady finance, making an affordable automated kief machine is one of my plans for a partial income among a couple of ideas.#

Bam, if i send you like some tinnies of beer and a bag of bud, in return can you bring your son up for the next 18 years to believe he is Clark Kent?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> have u got a name sorted yet mate?





tip top toker said:


> Househunting time. Looking for a 2-3 bedroom detatched with garden and outbuildings. Come next year there's every possibility that i will hva e a bit of a monster of a grow on. Just gotta sort out some steady finance, making an affordable automated kief machine is one of my plans for a partial income among a couple of ideas.#
> 
> Bam, if i send you like some tinnies of beer and a bag of bud, in return can you bring your son up for the next 18 years to believe he is Clark Kent?


 



Il do anythin for a bag o bud haha


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 12, 2011)

hes a wee bandit i was changin his nappy n he pissed twice on 2 fresh ones n the third he lit rip a massive vegmite fucker was absolutly stinkin lmao got to the 4th he was frowning at me as if he was sad he had nuthin else to fire out,was awsum haha

betta get back to the hospital thyev got some weird visitin times


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 12, 2011)

if thats your last name bam you might wanna delete that, just to be on safe side


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

congrats bam on the birth of your devil child............................


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> if thats your last name bam you might wanna delete that, just to be on safe side


you all give out way to much lol...........


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

torran? unusual name, is it a family name? i thought my name was 'useless wee cunt ' until i was 18, then i became ' useless big cunt'.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> hes a wee bandit i was changin his nappy n he pissed twice on 2 fresh ones n the third he lit rip a massive vegmite fucker was absolutly stinkin lmao got to the 4th he was frowning at me as if he was sad he had nuthin else to fire out,was awsum haha
> 
> betta get back to the hospital thyev got some weird visitin times


 visiting times? when ma wee boy was born i could visit any time at all, no restrictions, asked to leave if doc was in for check up/rounds etc but that was only 5 or ten mins. my bird was only in about 2 or 3 days , they dont fuckin hang around here, mind ur her fannny was that fuckin big the sprog just sliped out, was gonna ask the doc to put sum extra stitches in but he suggested gettin a welder tae spot and rivet a drain cover over it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 12, 2011)

lmao dura!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

Whenever I masturbate in front of a mirror, I always wear a wig and lipstick, just so it doesn't get weird.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2011)

any1 got any idea where i will find the cheapest 3g dongle will be? and these dongles that are a score with a gb included im guessing they are not 3g???


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 12, 2011)

two Qs about seedlings
should I use a heat mat under the pots in the humidity dome to provide a bit of bottom heat? 
should I have the light on 24hrs or 20/4 or...? light is a 200W 6400K CFL


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

personally i stopped using a dome or any sort of lid after the seedling has actually popped thru and started showing leaf, i also used to have a heated propogator ( i dont have it any more coz the fuckin cops took it when i got busted) but never found it to be of much use. i only use a dome/propogator when i take cuttings. after they've popped i just spray them a few time a day with water. with a 200watt light you should be getting more than enuff heat to have them grow just fine. others of course may have different opinions.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

There were some hippie's protesting at the local council offices. They all had their "Save The Ancient Woodland" posters and banners. So I decided to go down there and take the piss
"Chop 'em all down, we need the logs ya hippy freaks!" 
"Go away, you monster!" the hippies shouted.
I laughed, "you know they're going to do it so you're wasting your time. What are they building anyway, a motorway? An airport?
"A mosque," he replied.
I've been protesting with them for three days now.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

50 Mistakes Women Make When Having Sex (aka Politics of Fucking) 

1. Assuming he can get a raging hard on when it suits you. Contrary to popular belief, men can't just flip a switch and get it up because you decided to stop being a frigid bitch. Getting it hard is your job. I suggest you figure it out.

2. Thinking that kissing needs to be this sweet romantic thing all the time. Sometimes pressing your lips against your partner's mouth while you get off is hot. It depends on the situation. 

3. Leaving him responsible for your orgasm. You know what gets you off. Tell him. If you don't, it's your own fault when he's snoozing and you're all wound up.

4. Expecting him to cuddle. Men and women are wired differently. Sex makes most women want to talk and bond and all that shit. It makes men pass out. It's a biological thing. Stop fighting it, and stop holding it over his head, it's not his fault.

5. Expecting him to fall asleep with you in his arms. That shit is uncomfortable after a while. A little snuggling isn't unreasonable, but when it's time to actually sleep? An arm draped over you should suffice.

6. Expecting him to always lay on the charm and romance. Sometimes, that's nice. Sometimes. But expecting him to be all roses and candles all the time is like expecting you to act like a pornstar all the time. If you're not willing to do that, don't expect him to switch for you.

7. Being selfish in bed. Regardless of the shit that Cosmo forces down your throats, sex is NOT just about women. Get over it.

8. Using Cosmo as a sex bible. I dont know who comes up with half that shit, but I'm pretty sure they need counseling.

9. Whining when he pushes your head down on his cock instead of stroking your hair. Know why he's pushing, skippy? Because you aren't doing it right, and have apparently ignored the other clues he's given you. Pay attention to the signals that he's sending you.

10. Not moving at all. Missionary is not an excuse to do nothing.

11. Expecting him to undress himself with any amount of grace. He's about to get some pussy. Be glad he bothered to take his pants all the way off. If it concerns you so much, undress him yourself.

12. Not shaving your legs. If you want your guy stubble free, you better get out the razor.

13. Allowing your crotch to resemble the Amazon. Yes, waxing hurts. Yes, some people don't want to go bare. That's fine. If you like bush, great. If you have sensitive skin and can't shave, I feel for you. But for the love of Christ, trim that shit if you want him to spend any time down there.

14. Assuming that sex means a relationship. The only relationship you have is that he has now stuck his hoo-hoo dilly in your cha-cha. That's as far as it goes unless otherwise noted.

15. Withholding oral sex just because you're ragging. He didn't do it. Unless you want him to withhold oral sex because he's hormonal, I suggest you get some knee pads.

16. Expecting him to figure out what you like by what noise you make. Use your words. Have you ever actually heard what you sound like while you're having sex? If you heard yourself on tape, and someone asked you to explain what was causing you to make that noise, 67% of women would respond with answers like "I stubbed my toe" "I ran up the steps" or "I was putting up drywall".

17. Leaving condoms up to him. If you're sexually active and insist that he uses a condom, I suggest buying a box and keeping it by your bed. Not all men keep them on them, and it's just as much your responsibility as it is his. If you think that makes you a slut, you shouldn't be having sex anyway. Go back to Junior High.

18. Getting your undies in a bunch when he talks dirty. A little fantasy can be fun. If he treats you with respect all the time, you shouldn't be offended when he calls you his dirty little slut. When he calls you a whore and tells you to cum, it's his way of showing that he cares if you get off. Stop being a sissy.

19. Refusing to be spontaneous. I know this is shocking, but sometimes sex OUTSIDE of the bedroom is fun.

20. Dissing quickies because it's not some slow sensual ordeal. Sex is a dynamic thing. There's an awesome raw energy when you only have 20 minutes but having to have someone so bad that you do it half clothed against the wall. Readjust your thinking.

21. Being too much of a pussy to tell him what is or isn't acceptable before you start bumping uglies. Be honest. If he asks if he can poke you in the butt, and you giggle and say NO like it's an invitation, don't look surprised when he "accidentally" sticks his cock in your butt.

22. Expecting him to undress you. Women put a bra on almost every day. I know for a fact that getting them off isn't always easy. Help a brother out.

23. Undressing in the dark. If you're shy, dim the lights, but give the man something to see. No ripping off the clothes and diving under the covers, either.

24. Refusing to get on top. There's no reason men should have to do all the work.

25. Getting that bored look on your face. Men are more visual than women. Give him something to look at. Get on top and arch your back a little bit. Move. Do something to indicate that you 1) are not dead and 2) didn't suffer a minor stroke rendering you unable to move.

26. Expecting him to do all the touching when you're riding him. It's your body, you're used to it. Play with your tits, rub your clit, do something to make his job easier.

27. Being too afraid to guide your partner's hand when he's touching you. Don't like the way he's doing it? Gently take his hand and show him how you like it.

28. Getting into bed, getting naked, fooling around and then deciding that you just want to cuddle, then getting offended when he doesn't. It's your choice to stop, but don't look all fucking surprised when he's confused. You got him naked in your bed, what else did you think was going to happen?

29. Refusing to let him take control. So you are a feminist. Big fucking deal. Letting him call the shots doesn't make you any less of one.

30. Refusing to take control. It's ok to crawl across a bed to him on all fours, push him down and crawl on top. It's not his responsibility to start things all the time.

31. Forgetting that he has a body that likes to be touched, too. Men have things like backs and shoulders and stomachs and other parts that are fun to kiss and touch. You miss a lot of good places by concentrating solely on his penis.

32. Ignoring his balls. Seriously, they are there. Kiss them, lick them, suck on them, make a relationship with them, just don't ignore them.

33. Leaving him to his own devices. Nothing is worse than a girl who gets you most of the way off and then bolts because she doesn't want to deal with the mess.

34. Launching into some speech about not being an object for sex when he tries to titty fuck you. Jesus Christ, just push them together and enjoy yourself. You get a great view.

35. Expecting him to handle you like a porcelain doll. I'd hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you're not going to break, sister. So doing it against the wall gives you a bruise on your shoulder. Look at it later and giggle at the memory.

36. Refusing to try things in the name of "making love". You're not making anything. You are naked. With another person. Making strange faces and weird noises. Stop romanticizing it.

37. Taking things way too seriously. Sex is funny. Actually it's hilarious. Somewhere along the line, someone is going to fall off of a bed, hit their head on a lighting fixture, accidentally kick a midget or trip over a goat. It's how you deal with it that really matters.

38. Throwing a bitch fit when he asks for a threesome. It's the American dream. (Quick interjection - one request for a threesome is ok. Every 5 minutes, not so much. Know the difference).

39. Continuing a blow job knowing that you have god-awful cotton mouth. Really. Grab a bottle of water.

40. Nails. It's one thing tracing them up and down your partners back. It's another when you snag the goods with a claw.

41. Bitching when you get jizz on you. You're having sex. That will happen. That's the entire point of sex. Establish where he can and can't jizz and be done with it. Remember, it tightens the pores.

42. Not making any noises at all. Moan. Scream his name. Something so he knows he's the best you've had, even if he isn't.

43. Faking orgasms. Just. Don't. By faking (IF he believes you) he thinks he's doing everything right. And if he doesn't know it's not working, he's not going to change it. Starting a vicious cycle of unfulfilling sex which will eventually be very damaging to his ego.

44. Not washing before sex. I know that sex is spontaneous, this is more of a general statement. If you haven't showered that day, and things smell a little... fishy... perhaps demanding oral sex is a little ridiculous of you.

45. Anything that involves inserting anything into his body that he has not specifically approved beforehand. I don't care what Cosmo says, some things are simply not pleasant surprises.

46. Refusing to use oils/whipped cream/other messy but fun things because you have these rare Egyptian cotton sheets that were made by hand by the only person alive capable of sewing that pattern. They'll wash.

47. Doing all of your before bed things before sex. Yes, sleeping with makeup on is bad. Now is not the time to remove it, you can do that later. And really fucking you with your hair in a ratty scrunchie with acne cream on your nose is not all it's cracked up to be.

48. Cleaning up after sex. Wiping the splooge off is one thing. But changing the sheets immediately so you can get the other ones in the washer and then sanitizing everything your naked body might have possibly passed by is not the way to do it.

49. Making a big deal out of it if he loses his hard on. This is not an interrogation, or 20 questions. It happens, he's probably mortified and you are NOT helping. Refrain from using phrases like "it happens to every guy". Just move to other activities until it gets hard again, and if it doesn't, get off another way with him. He's still capable of getting you off. Mumbling "forget it" and rolling over are not ok.

50. Asking questions right afterwards. The woman equivalent of "was it good for you?". Now is not a good time to ask "What this means". Right now, it means he probably needs to take a drink, a leak and a nap, perhaps not in that order.


----------



## CRAVETHERAVE (Jun 12, 2011)

sickipedia


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2011)

CRAVETHERAVE said:


> sickipedia


er really! lol thanks for that!

dura72 is a funny fucker full stop sickipedia or not m8!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

CRAVETHERAVE said:


> sickipedia


it was sicakapedia, i just troll thru all the sick sites sum are my own, i do contribute to sites with original stuff, i never take any credit for them, if it makes me laff i just share it. sum are texts from mates.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> personally i stopped using a dome or any sort of lid after the seedling has actually popped thru and started showing leaf, i also used to have a heated propogator ( i dont have it any more coz the fuckin cops took it when i got busted) but never found it to be of much use. i only use a dome/propogator when i take cuttings. after they've popped i just spray them a few time a day with water. with a 200watt light you should be getting more than enuff heat to have them grow just fine. others of course may have different opinions.


cheers, any thoughts on the lighting? 24hrs non stop, or 20/4 or 18/6? I read it's good to start at 24/0 and gradually change to 12/12 over the first 2 to 3 weeks to avoid stress and hermies?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

i usually go 24/0 until they're around 3" tall( normally bout 2 weeks), then 18/6 until around 2.5' tall (normally about 4 weeks) then flower 12/12 ,between 7 to 9 weeks. thats old school organic growing using cfls for two weeks(various wattage, depends what ive got lying around), vegging and flowering just depends again , sumtimes 400mh for veg sumtimes 600 or 1000 hps. depends on space available and temperature control. water and feed 2 or 3 times a weeks, keep a close eye onthem fo hermies but in general just leave thefuckers in peace. most common problem with new growers(and we've ALL done it) is to fuck around and panic. dont run around buying expensive shit, nutrients, fancy lights, most of its crap sold by snake oil salesmen. if its ur first grow just watch and learn, ask any question u want even if u think its stupid, u will get an answer, the uk thread has a lot of very experienced guys covering almost all styles of growing. if ur using feminized seeds watch for hermies, if u really want to avoid this issue buy a product called 'Dutch Masters reverse'. costs around 30 quid and will stop any probs apart from that have fun and dont stress yourself. we tend to become like parents of newborns at first.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 12, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> cheers, any thoughts on the lighting? 24hrs non stop, or 20/4 or 18/6? I read it's good to start at 24/0 and gradually change to 12/12 over the first 2 to 3 weeks to avoid stress and hermies?


I would go 18/6 or 20/4. people do fine with either of those but 24/0 just doesnt seem right, its not natural. and you can just change it to 12/12 whenever you want, it wont increase your chances of a hermie.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Househunting time. Looking for a 2-3 bedroom detatched with garden and outbuildings. Come next year there's every possibility that i will hva e a bit of a monster of a grow on. Just gotta sort out some steady finance, making an affordable automated kief machine is one of my plans for a partial income among a couple of ideas.#
> 
> dude check out HEBEA on the search engine...
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2011)

a knew 'tor' was a scots word for hill, it one of those words that pop up regular in crosswords, didny know the rest of the interpretations. wel congrats anyway mate, ahve got ma wee lad tonite, he stays over usually 2 nites a week, jist me and him, he turned 2 in march. a fuckin adore bein a dad, greatest feelin in the world. i put him in his cot a while ago and heard him cry fo a few mins, just left him to it, went in to check ten mins later and there he was lying in the middle of my double bed under the quilt, cute as fuck. even at this stage i can see he's gonny have a lot of my characteristics, he's a cheeky wee sod but always with a smile and he's absolutely fearless. head first into anything. have fun mate, i can honestly say i'm so glad that i dont work becoz its meant i've spent a massive amount of time with him since the day he was born..these are the only truly important things in life.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 12, 2011)

respect dude,my second name means hill aswell thot it was quite cooll eh,ur so right and sambo n jimmy sayin its some feeling!
cant believe hes ours it so strange1il havem tossin cabers,rapin n pilligin in nae time haha jus kiddin
my grampas bro sent me up a bottle of some serious glenfiddich hed had stashed for years to wet the babys head shal be ma last drink till new year bro.

I was gonna say guys,would yous all be interested in RIU/ganj pendants on chain cord?would i be breachin any copyrights?

was thinkin if peeps if i drew up some designs and other folk aswell and we all had a poll on whats coolest i could fire some up for the UK mofos.

im allsorts by trade but have been a silversmith for a couple years now and any feedback on this will be appreciated.

alllso im dyslexic so any help actually puttin up a thread for it would be cool as long as the RIU admins are cool with it.

my idea being RIU logos and medicinal ganj pendants /rings wotever in silver.

please post anythin t do with it or PM me guys Peace.


PS i have done tags in silver in the past on pendants on chains.Dunno if Don fancys that kinda shbaazz lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

Ta but no ta bam, I don't even wear a watch let alone jewellery lad. Your wee yin sounds a belter man! My lass wants bairns but I'm not too fussed. Fuck me I'm a handful but a team of mini me's.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

ah think the pendants would be a cool idea, what aboot rings tae, reversible wans like the 'masons' wear, the riu bean on one side and ur initial/name on the other or jist a stylised ganja leaf.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

i quite like the cup with the 2 snakes and big ganj leaf,was also thinkin about makin personalized grinder top covers for like space cases n shit


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ta but no ta bam, I don't even wear a watch let alone jewellery lad. Your wee yin sounds a belter man! My lass wants bairns but I'm not too fussed. Fuck me I'm a handful but a team of mini me's.


sound dude


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i quite like the cup with the 2 snakes and big ganj leaf,was also thinkin about makin personalized grinder top covers for like space cases n shit


make me a reversible one wae a masonic set square and compass on 1 side and the 2 snakes ganga leaf on the other...geez a price. btw i am ACTUALLY a mason, fuckin weird or what....pilllar of the community and aw that shit!!


----------



## C.G.E.UK (Jun 13, 2011)

*Hi there guys.

I am very curious as to why the products that are so readily available in the US and Canada are not in the UK. There is NO market for water cooled products such as hydro Innovation's ice boxes, cooled co2 propane burners and chillers ect.

There are many benifits of running a fully enclosed grow with security being the main reasons - no exhaust heat and no smell leaks. Others include better control over your environment with things like temps, co2, humidity.

So why are these products not available here in the uk and is there anyone here growing this way? ??

IF NOT - WHY???

Heat detection methods in the UK is off the scale!!! Police helicopters now routinely prowl the skys for heat signatures of an op in order to get warrents. People are getting busted constantly by police using this method of detection in the uk and people will continue to constantly get caught if they do not hide their op and exhaust from Infra Red detection.

Your thoughts and opinions greatly appreciated!! *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 13, 2011)

If I had to say I would say because there is a much bigger market it for it over there, lots more medical growers who can invest more in larger grow ops. The only huge UK op I've seen on here was snoop doggs (think its still stickied) and he ended up disappearing. I'm sure there are plenty out there but not a patch on what the have out there. I wouldnt like to guess the figures but there will be a LOT more people growing over there mainly because theres that many more people lol, and the laws obviously.


lol don, did you whip that up yourself?


----------



## C.G.E.UK (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks wowgrow. I agree. The Market would be significally bigger over there. I plan on doing a grow similar to the one I explained but would have to get the equipment shipped in or attempt diy versions of their setup.

I assume u grow... So would you not consider a setup like this? 

Also if I thought there was a Market for this sort of equipment in the Uk hydroponics Market then I would like to try and fill it. What do you think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

nah man interwebz 

bit of pron


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 13, 2011)

is that the autopots yeild up don? them buds look really chunky and as always pure qaulity!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

aye that's the auto's down and restarted. still not quite dry but getting there. ne ideas on a final weight tho, i've been watching them shrink over the weekend


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 13, 2011)

C.G.E.UK said:


> I assume u grow... So would you not consider a setup like this?
> 
> Also if I thought there was a Market for this sort of equipment in the Uk hydroponics Market then I would like to try and fill it. What do you think?


lol, im running 4 plants in a 80x80x160 tent, think a water cooled system would be overkill. If I was running a commercial op then possibly but its pricey and I think if you set up a proper room you could vent back into the house, possibly underneath. I think there are ways around it over here cause we don't get as much heat. 

its isnt friday don, why are you supplying us these boners now!? haha, looks nice man, cracking yield by the looks of things.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Good afternoon guys. Just back from Cyprus. Lots of food and drink. My AK's are looking the shit. Another 2 weeks till harvest I think. How is everyone


----------



## C.G.E.UK (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol, I see. It possible would be a bit overkill. I was thinking along the lines of 4kw lighting and upwards and as security measure as opposed to heat control. I guess my question shouldn't of been why do they have more equipment over there because it's pretty obvious... Dumb question lol. Should have been solely, why isn't that equipment available here, and if the answer is that there isn't a Market for it then I guess I'm waisting my time lol. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> its isnt friday don, why are you supplying us these boners now!? haha, looks nice man, cracking yield by the looks of things.


well i skipped friday's porn cos i was boozin. hoping for a good weight. its got to last 3 months haha.

i can normally eyeball roughly how much there is but i just cant work it on a large scale, this is probably the biggest i've done in one go


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Lookin rather good don, wouldn't mind pulling in that many buds, to hell with the trimming though, i'd be thinking hash, oils etc for most  Glad i'm not the only one that dries at the top of their cab, to hell with total darkness and all that lot.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good afternoon guys. Just back from Cyprus. Lots of food and drink. My AK's are looking the shit. Another 2 weeks till harvest I think. Howsbilly is everyone


alrite sbilly yeah all good here m8 obviously not as all good as u tho ya lucky fucker lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

The office staff are calling me Wesley Snipes from Demilition Man. Cheeky fuckers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lookin rather good don, wouldn't mind pulling in that many buds, to hell with the trimming though, i'd be thinking hash, oils etc for most  Glad i'm not the only one that dries at the top of their cab, to hell with total darkness and all that lot.


man i did the trimming with the hash and oils in mind ive got 2 n a half oz of popcorn to butane and a load of trim to hash up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

hows tricks billy lad? good time away then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows tricks billy lad? good time away then?


Magic m8. It was in the 40's. Loads of cocktails, good food and good time with the girl. What more could a man ask for


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Girl*s*.. 

Sounds good though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Girl*s*..
> 
> Sounds good though.


Had mine with me but plenty of quality eye candy. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i skipped friday's porn cos i was boozin. hoping for a good weight. its got to last 3 months haha.
> 
> i can normally eyeball roughly how much there is but i just cant work it on a large scale, this is probably the biggest i've done in one go


gotta be a good sign then hant it! 

lol you sly old dog billy, glad you had a good one mate. whats up with the plants then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> gotta be a good sign then hant it!
> 
> lol you sly old dog billy, glad you had a good one mate. whats up with the plants then?


 
My bro burnt a few buds coz the lights were a bit close, nothing major though. The smell is great and they are really starting to fatten up. Really, really sticky. Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i usually go 24/0 until they're around 3" tall( normally bout 2 weeks), then 18/6 until around 2.5' tall (normally about 4 weeks) then flower 12/12 ,between 7 to 9 weeks. thats old school organic growing using cfls for two weeks(various wattage, depends what ive got lying around), vegging and flowering just depends again , sumtimes 400mh for veg sumtimes 600 or 1000 hps. depends on space available and temperature control. water and feed 2 or 3 times a weeks, keep a close eye onthem fo hermies but in general just leave thefuckers in peace. most common problem with new growers(and we've ALL done it) is to fuck around and panic. dont run around buying expensive shit, nutrients, fancy lights, most of its crap sold by snake oil salesmen. if its ur first grow just watch and learn, ask any question u want even if u think its stupid, u will get an answer, the uk thread has a lot of very experienced guys covering almost all styles of growing. if ur using feminized seeds watch for hermies, if u really want to avoid this issue buy a product called 'Dutch Masters reverse'. costs around 30 quid and will stop any probs apart from that have fun and dont stress yourself. we tend to become like parents of newborns at first.


Cheers, thanks for the info, I'm using moss peat + perlite + vermiculite for the seedlings, then I was going to use potting compost + sharp sand for the big plants. For nutes I thought I'd go with bio buzz grow, bloom and top-max. I've got a 200W cfl for seedlings + veg then a 400W hps for flowering. Sound OK?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Just watered the girls. Very frosty indeed. What a great smell too. Like tropical fruit juice


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Pictures pictures pictures ya daft sod!  I found a spare liter of AN Big Bud i must have bought a couple of years ago, dosed me girl up good n propper, measuring with a shotglass just for that maaaanly vibe  If this doesn't do owt then i think i'm buying some more boost. All my new strains have so far turned out male so i'm growing yet another round of cheese, beginning to get a bit pissed of with it. Take my clones from me so i've none to put into flowering! someone anyone!  gonna go out shop tomorrow then get al the soil younguns washed out and stuck into hydro and just feckin go lad go!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Ill get pics up 2morrow ttt.lol U could do alot worse than growing cheese m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Man, i've been smoking like an ounce of it a week for the past 18 months, shit get's old! Been trying to get hold of an old dealer and trade cheese gram for gram with whatever he has, need to change it up, got potential seeds for the future, but everythings not going correctly, especially my plan of an october bugger off, might need to push that back till january.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

October journey? What u got in mind


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Over to Canada for skiing, but me being me, only time i happen to ramp things up with breeding and alternative strains and i ponder plans to pack up shop possibly for a long time 4 month from now. Think mountain lifestyle for 6 months trumps growing right now though, although at the same time been offered just today a good increase in hours at work. Doh  Crack open another bottle and think about it another day


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Cheers, thanks for the info, I'm using moss peat + perlite + vermiculite for the seedlings, then I was going to use potting compost + sharp sand for the big plants. For nutes I thought I'd go with bio buzz grow, bloom and top-max. I've got a 200W cfl for seedlings + veg then a 400W hps for flowering. Sound OK?


sounds fine mate, i personally dont do anything complicated( im a fuckin lazy drunken scottish coke addict wi the attention span of a retarded gold fish), i start my seeds in basic pottin soil( i was using b n q own brand but had few fungus gnat issues) i add a little perlite too, then i when i pot up i use miracle grow (75%) perlite (20%) and vermiculite(5%), i also use the bio bizz grow and bloom and add a little treacle or mollasses over the last 3 or 4 weeks of flower.simples. if u decide to try miracle grow be VERY careful when feeding nutes as the soil already has them in iit, lotta people get there plants burnt....although its never happened to me....then again although im a lazy drunken scot etc..im not a fuckin spastic. throw ur 400 watt at them for veg as well mate, just wait till there about 8" tall and keep the 200cfl all thru flowering as well, as long as heat ,and of course the cost of running, isnt an issue the more light the better.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill get pics up 2morrow ttt.lol U could do alot worse than growing cheese m8


u still growing cheese oot yer helmet mate??


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

ok ladies ahve jist bought a litre of 'ionic' hydro grow for my dwc ( when i set it up next week) what i wanna know is;A) is it any good? 2) what amount per litre should i start off with ? drei) do i really need an ec/ppm meter?) f) should i dress up in stockings when i feed my plants? and z) has any one got pics of there grandmothers in the bath. any other info or even pictures of there pets dressed up will be very welcome. thank you for reading this, or in billys case gettin the wife to read it to you.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

the best thing about shagging a transsexual from behind is if you reach around halfway through it feels like you've gone through them


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm too drunk to advise  wait till they're a good sizem like 6", then start feeding em as it sais on the bottle. If there are lots of roots in the water, it can generally take feed.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

sound mate, i'll pick ur brain when its less pickled.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

I've opened another beer and i'm decidedly less pickled! ? does make sense but it feels so  that's really as siple as hydroponics needs be though  when i take clones with rockwool, i let them root, stick them in and give them water till they've a nice root system, and are a good size, 6" or so, then i feed them often full strength, they enjoy it (canna nutes). I've never bothered with my ec meter, certainly i could make good use of it, but it's not vital, i get by just by observation of water colour (deeper shade = higher concentration of nutes) and leaf health. Don't always suceed haha, but i give it a go  Hydro in my opinion is simple as piss, or as omplicated as flying a submarine, it's what you feel like making of it


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

simple sounds good to me mate, ye know what i'm like! im not worried about ph coz our water is soft and ph perfect up here. im growin from seed this time, i bloody hate clones, used them a load of times but they seem to take fuckin forever to grow at first, mibbe its just me but ive tried every method possible and......oh fuck knows what im doin wrong. im gonna give hydro a full shot coz i want a wee change and im kinda bored with soil growin now. too bleedin slow .....and i want more fuckin bud coz im a greedy fucker!!


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 13, 2011)

Came into some lemon skunk and super lemon haze seeds today rather chuffed about it too cuz ive been smoking this for about a week now and its dank fingers crossed i pull them off


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 13, 2011)

QQ guys my 250w hps seems to be kicking out alot of heat it has to be 20" away not to burn ur hand , where as my friends 400w hps i can have my hand about 7" to the light before i feel a burn. i have a fan blowing toward my light and he has nothing its got me baffled , is it just different types of bulbs or is mine fucked or sumfin ?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

Iv always used the standard ionic bloomin grow n its been good results never had burn or any probs jus goin by th bottle dura


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> make me a reversible one wae a masonic set square and compass on 1 side and the 2 snakes ganga leaf on the other...geez a price. btw i am ACTUALLY a mason, fuckin weird or what....pilllar of the community and aw that shit!!


Sound well i see about the reversible but could probs get sum kinda mishmash on th go if you like it,can do it in silver gold or wotever bro.il do some drawing in my spare time if ur serious and with discount for bein GENUINE RIU mofo.Il PM u dude.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

C.G.E.UK said:


> Lol, I see. It possible would be a bit overkill. I was thinking along the lines of 4kw lighting and upwards and as security measure as opposed to heat control. I guess my question shouldn't of been why do they have more equipment over there because it's pretty obvious... Dumb question lol. Should have been solely, why isn't that equipment available here, and if the answer is that there isn't a Market for it then I guess I'm waisting my time lol. Thanks for the input.


Would it also not be worse being caught with equipment like that making you look like a serious grower,as in not jus for personal use?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 13, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Sound well i see about the reversible but could probs get sum kinda mishmash on th go if you like it,can do it in silver gold or wotever bro.il do some drawing in my spare time if ur serious and with discount for bein GENUINE RIU mofo.Il PM u dude.


im defo gonna go with the ionic , the lassie in the hydro shop says she uses a bit of super thrive as well. im gonna be doin two separate grows, one soil and one dwc so ahll get both soil and hydro nutes.i'll use up the last o ma bio bizz and canna stuff first though. btw i was bein serious about the ring, just show me sum pics and gimme an idea on prices too mate. cya tomorrow, ahm hittin ma bed. goin fishin the morra.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im defo gonna go with the ionic , the lassie in the hydro shop says she uses a bit of super thrive as well. im gonna be doin two separate grows, one soil and one dwc so ahll get both soil and hydro nutes.i'll use up the last o ma bio bizz and canna stuff first though. btw i was bein serious about the ring, just show me sum pics and gimme an idea on prices too mate. cya tomorrow, ahm hittin ma bed. goin fishin the morra.


nae bother il get a few pics sortd


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> u still growing cheese oot yer helmet mate??


Very good. Pot, kettle, black are words that spring to mind, indicator armpits. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry the pics are not that good but after I watered them and had a beer, I went up again and took 2 pics. I was going to take lots more then the door buzzed. Cops. I'm gonae boot my young brothers balls. Last Thursday hes only went and brought a scank back to the grow flat and shes left her purse. Turns out she has been buzzing all weekend to get her purse to no avail and phoned the police thinking my bro has robbed her. Thank god the bullshit flows from me like second nature, by the end of it me and the coppers were having a bit of a giggle but wait to he gets into work at 9am


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

hahahah class. makin me nervy about giving my keys to me pal to look after the girls while i'm away. the lads sound but i know he's a wreckhead too. im hiding the good whiskey n gin for deffo.


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 14, 2011)

My AUTOFLOWER plant is currently only 2 weeks old and is growing wicked it's still small but its growing very good. It's growing under a 125w DUAL spec CFL with really nothing else but i will upload photo's soon to show you guys.
I want to ask a handful of questions so here i go..

- What nutrients from the UK stores such a BNQ, WILKINSONS, HOMEBASE can i use?
i've seen ratio's such as 5-5-5 and 5-5-6 and 6-6-6 i know what they mean but which one should i use for my plant as it is 1.5-2 weeks old and has a few set of leaves it looks closest to this .. http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur...w=1280&bih=709

- Also if i water my plant with a 2 liter water bottle fully with a full lemon squeezed in to handle the ph . what strengths of nutrients should i start off with? and what chemical in the NPK will help to lower nutrients?

- will nutrients really benefit my plant?

Thats it really, any other questions and i will ask them later on this thread
thanks guys, first grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

id stop putting lemon juice in your feed. weed plants are a lot like tomato's they need high P & K for flowering and more N for veg. look at tommy food rather than all round products like miracle grow n that


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 14, 2011)

is 5-5-5 alright?
and also i water with 2 litre bottles so how much shud i dilute ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

i think you'll find that 555 will be too much N in bloom but its not the end of the world. as for how much to dilute it read the label man!?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Wooo, got a 120 micron stainless steel sample on it's way. Unfortunately it's meshed as opposed to perforated but that's what the samples for, see if it works  found a company which can do it for about 5% the price of the other company i've been in talks with so fingers crossed


----------



## dura72 (Jun 14, 2011)

After a school trip to a farm, the teacher asked the kids "What sounds did we hear on the farm yesterday?"
The children delightfully responded with, "Moo", "Neigh", "Baaa" and "Get the fuck aff that tractor".


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

doing a bit of an experiment lads, gonna strip 1 or 2 colas of its fan leaves and see what the difference is to the ones with their fan leaves. not an exact science but itll be cool to see any differences.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

I did that of sorts once WOW, i had two cheese plants that got harvested but i left a couple of buds on each, quite by chance one plant retained a couple of fan leaves, the toher plant was just the bud and sugar leaves, the buds without all just died up and went crispy fairly rapidly, the other one flowered on for another 5 weeks and if i recall was an enjoyable smoke 

Bored at work so been sending out emails left right and centre and got the reply i had hoped for. The kief tumblers currently on the market do not use perforated, they use woven stainless, which couple with a fellow who can do me 60cm x 120cm for £30, i might be able to offer you guys some cheap toys before too long  also spent some time thinking of all the various things i can craft and sell baed around wood and metal and i think i am now thinking very seriously about trying to become a pot paraphernalia company, vapes, pots, trays, kief boxes etc, but hopefully all hand made and item depending, fully customizable, is just a thought but it's had me rather excited for a week or so now


----------



## Griffta (Jun 14, 2011)

You can make a killing doing that sort of thing ttt, which I know would be horrible for you with your thoughts on having lots of cash money to play with


----------



## Griffta (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a bit gutted because my favourite girl is suffering from what I thought was nute burn. I noticed it first a few weeks ago & started giving her less than the others. The last 2 waterings have been just water with a few drops of superthrive but its not getting any better. Any ideas folks? Is it fixable?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

so you're saying ive sacrificed 2 colas for no reason? lol, fuck it, get some early harvest! 

go on dragons den with that one ttt, would be quality!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

It does look a lot like nute burn but it could be cal mag deficiency, i think that's grey spots though? Try adding some epsom salts if thats the case but despite that it's only a few leaves. Sometimes the burnt leaves just can't be recovered but the girl looks healthy despite the few leaves. Got some really dense veg at the bottom of that one!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

howdy peoples, stressfull day today culled a plant 2wks into flower cause just not enough space in the tent i no its for the best cause there loads more light getting through now and what il lose from that will more than make up for in the others with the space n extra light, still in general pretty pissed off bout this grow ive got on at the mo just dont look half as nice as me last, dont get me wrong there will still be 25-30oz of livers n co with a side order of slh there in 8wks, just think i could do better.


----------



## Griffta (Jun 14, 2011)

cheers wow, yeah I know she's not on deaths door but she's not getting any better either. Plus 1st grow & all that, these bitches are like my babies haha. dont like to see them come to any harm (till I hack the little fuckers of course!)


----------



## Griffta (Jun 14, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont get me wrong there will still be 25-30oz of livers n co with a side order of slh there in 8wks


 yeah man, sounds like a right shitter  gonna check out your journal


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

Griffta said:


> yeah man, sounds like a right shitter  gonna check out your journal


theres 10plants there griff with 1200watts 25 is shit and a fuck up imo from that amount and 10 plants.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

sri lankas killing fields at 11.05 on channel 4 2night look worthy of a watch, was in the paper today bout warning to not watch its spose to be pretty nasty, some naughty shit went on there a few yrs ago when they crushed the tamils.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 14, 2011)

oooft 25-30 dry?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> oooft 25-30 dry?


lol no soping wet bam ya nugget lol of course dry.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Griffta said:


> You can make a killing doing that sort of thing ttt, which I know would be horrible for you with your thoughts on having lots of cash money to play with


Indeed one could, i don't need a killing, just the odd thing here and there would do me, but hey, i've been coming up with some ideas  

Out of curiosity any of you guys good with psychics? Trying to get my head around pressure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Griffta dont worry to much. Looks a bit like N def. Get your feed back to normal levels. Take it from someone who knows. They take alot of shite


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Griffta dont worry to much. Looks a bit like N def. Get your feed back to normal levels. Take it from someone who knows. They take alot of shite


only cause you give them shite ya lazy fuck lol then again i take the lazy back considering my lifestyle lol how are the ak's sbilly?


----------



## kana (Jun 14, 2011)

ne1 use bloombastic or top shooter flowering additives?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

kana said:


> ne1 use bloombastic or top shooter flowering additives?


people have kana ask don gt i no he has used both and also no's plenty.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 14, 2011)

court tomorrow.....not a happy bunny tonite, although i did get a kiss and a cuddle from my gorgeous barmaid friend , think im in love with her but kinda scared to try anything in case it back fires.........this doesnt really sound like me tonite....mmmmmm, serious Dura doesn't come out to play often.....not a good sign. cya all tomorrow.....maybe.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck today dude, hopefully they won't come down too hard on you ya nutter.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

good luck Dura....................


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

cheers lads, i think sentence will be deferred for back ground reports, this is the usual way in scottish courts, it normally takes 3 weeks, a social worker comes round , ask you loads and loads of questions , writes up a massive reportrt on your family upbringing, personality, behaviour patterns, lifestyle and whether u understand and regret your offence(s), this is given to the judge who promptly ignores it and boots you straight in balls with as much force as he can muster.
heres a quick tip to anyone facing court, pray to god that the judges rent boy swallowed the nite before so that the pricks in a good mood when yer standing dressed up in ur suit and tie feeling like an asshole for getting caught. cya all later.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

See u soon Dura m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

kana said:


> ne1 use bloombastic or top shooter flowering additives?


 not used top shooter. bloombastic is pretty good better value than canna boost, its very small doses tho or your bitches are toasty. looks like baby puke smells like it a bit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

Pic of a little bud. Not long to go. Going to chop in 7 days..................


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1649026
> 
> Pic of a little bud. Not long to go. Going to chop in 7 days..................


how long they been in flower then mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

you kiddin us right billy? looks a like it might need 10 days


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

7 weeks today lads........I was thinking next saturday Don. Ill see what it looks like in 7 days and get all your opinions. That was just a small bud. I'll get some pics of the big ones tonite. They are real frosty. Think Im going to get a good yield aswel which is great considering all the shit Ive put them through


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

sound man 7 weeks already, that went fast. you kick your bro in the clems yet?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2011)

don - you say that ona stuff is business? are the scented ones better than the PRO (odourless?) I don't want it smelling like bogs like you said haha

things are starting to bang :/


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

I can confirm Ona is the bollocks. Aye Don his baws were kicked but he had some good pics that went in his favour. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> don - you say that ona stuff is business? are the scented ones better than the PRO (odourless?) I don't want it smelling like bogs like you said haha
> things are starting to bang :/


 aye its good stuff, the linen fresh is sound but the polar ice is the bog smell one  not tried the odourless. 


supersillybilly said:


> I can confirm Ona is the bollocks. Aye Don his baws were kicked but he had some good pics that went in his favour. lol


 ah well spose you can give him leeway for a bit of filth


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

all went as expected. back on bail for social work reports until 13th july......split second of nerves when the judge mentioned that i had been in jail before( a few times in fact) but he glanced at me and then just let me go on bail.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

My girlfriend is making me sell my entire collection of 1970's children's bikes.

On reflection, asking her mum if she fancied a ride on my shiny red chopper wasn't the smartest thing I've ever said.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

[youtube]J-AhorBvLbU[/youtube]

that is all


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 15, 2011)

*Auto assasin short stuff autoflower grow
2-3 weeks old, should i start adding nutrients.

What nutrients should i look for APART from these hydroponic brand names such as fox farm, bio buzz or whatever.

My local ' poundstore ' sells plenty nutrients for only a pound and i read that a fellow grower did very good with them.

What NPK values should i look for?

And i water with a two liter bottle so how much ratio water:nute should i add?

Thanks *


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

There's no specific ratio for NPK, but here' one that a forum member states works for him

*veg 17-8-9
flower 3-13-14

An easy method would be to look at nutrients like bio bizz canna etc, look at what their NPK ratio's are and then shop around for something cheaper of the same or similar ratio.

For a 2 liter bottle, the ratio will be as advised on the purcahsed nutrients. Why a 2 litre bottle out of curiosity?
*


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 15, 2011)

im using tesco 2 liter bottle's to water my plant
their water is ph @ source 6.5 and my plant seems healthy
it stil is indicating on the 3 in 1 meter that it is 8 but that doesnt bother me as their no sign of nothing bad on it
may sound very noobie, but what is vegging? wiht a cannabis plant
also the NPK's are 5-5-5 and 6-5-5 which ones are good?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Cannabis has two stages of growth, veggin, or vegetative, this is when it is simply growing, this occurs under a light cycle of more hours of light than dark, say 18 hours on, 6 hours off, and then flowering is once the light cycle drops to 12 hours on and 12 hours off. Vegging and flowering. 

I will admit i know very little at present about suitable ratios so will leave it so someone more knowledgeable to answer that. The best piece of advice i can give you though, is buy a digital ph meter, those 3-in-1 2 prong analogue things are an absolute piece of crap, they are not to be trusted! Also bear in mind that once you start adding nutes to water, the PH is going to drop, if it's already at 6.5 then adding nutes could potentially drop the PH to a level not suitable for soil plants so just keep an eye on that one


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 15, 2011)

Opened my cab today to find one of my plants had fattened up enough for a branch to flop so now ive gotta see what i got laying around to support them but getting excited now plants are going to crop at diff times but id say my first crops looking good 

wrekstar i used a general 5-5-5 pk nute it didnt really do alot from what i could tell i wouldnt waste my time with it again im only using specific nutes from the hydro store now


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

here when the plants stand up n make a Y shape with all ther leaves and stems are they too hot?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

35 days cfl lookin okay?showin cm long hairs


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

"Knock knock"

"Who's there?"

"It's me Mummy... It's Maddie!"

"But... But it can't be... We buried you..."

"Yeah, I'm just fucking about. It's Gerry, I forgot my key."


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Not looking abd at all bam, i tend not to concern myself with pointy cannabis when it goes like that, i just tell myself it's got it's arms in the air and it's fucking loving life  the power of suggestion is EVERYTHING!

You got the bairn back home now or is he still being watched at the hospital?

I just spat over my keyboard, that is fantastic dura


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've just broken the world record for holding my breath under water. An incredible 8 minutes, 42 seconds!

It all started when a girl at the swimming baths shouted "That's him over there Daddy"


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

aye got him home on monday lunchtime,he loves reggae n classic hiphop it seems.Hates Queen...and old women wi beards.

aye theyv been getting some darkness every few days and fed at all diff times,total pleb grow.

If i get a quarter from both twould b gud.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 7 weeks today lads........I was thinking next saturday Don. Ill see what it looks like in 7 days and get all your opinions. That was just a small bud. I'll get some pics of the big ones tonite. They are real frosty. Think Im going to get a good yield aswel which is great considering all the shit Ive put them through


hows was th weddin dude,hows shit


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, i havn't heard pleb used in quite a while  Pleb sounds such a derogative term  geggae sounds good but dude, you gotta ween him off that hip hop 'fore he get's hooked, sure death sentence!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

lol hows that?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

word of warning lads, im just back from billys grow.....if u ever meet him do not allow him any where near tools...he is the clumsiest mother fucker on the planet, he falls over shit and ....u know that way when sum picks up sumthin there either gonna break it or hurt themselves....thats 'oor billy'....on the plus side his misses is nice and a quite a looker........he must have a big tadger or sumthing......coz he's got a head the size of a broth pot and a face like a pound o mince.........only joking mate!!!(in sum parts)


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

lmao sounds like th wife


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

ahm goin tae the pub tae drink oj and sniff charlie....this'll be the fifth day in the last 7 ive done this....but im still off the drink( he says tryin tae convince himself that he's living a healthier lifestyle whilst actually he's got an exploding coke habit and has taken to talking about himself in the third person)


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats me to a T dura. I type this will sipping, in fact gulping a tin of stella with another 3 waiting on me.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

My tools r a phone, data and an online terminal. Oh and also ma tool.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha, you know each other then or dura just being dura and mouthing off at this and that?  I have a hard time remembering who comes from where, i know matchbox is a londoner, that don is from newcastle, and everyone else just bloody north like. Know that bam and dura are scotland, but well, i know no references, anywhere you live in scotland is simply scotland to me  i really should travel a bit more


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 15, 2011)

Everyone knows a dura. Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

"A dura" awww, you make it so impersonal, he's an individual, he has feelings you know, a soft marshmallowy heart like everyone else. Shuck, realistically dura's probably coked up tryin to get teh barmaid out back for a cigarette break  good man


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2011)

me and billy live about 30 miles apart in the south west of scotland, billy comes from an area we think of as the glasgow overspill and i live in an area that billy describes as bandit country. my area is all small ex mining communitys that have become lawless as our 'recession' began in the 80s. billys area is just full of poofs that canny fight or hold their beer. lol....ah jist spent the last two hours explaining to the barman how to grow weed,i actually quoted sumthin you had said tip top about it being as easy or hard as want it to be, i was the only cunt in the pub, he's just a young guy but sound, i know both his mum and dad ,went to school with them, he actually thanked me when i was leaving for making the nite interesting for him! ah was actually quite chufffed wi maself...as billy will tell you i could yap for scotland but then again so can he, with him its all the business phone calls he has to make , with me its the sheer amount of bloody coke i sniff.....but thats its lads im off it as well from tomorrow until the 13th of july when i get sentenced. i want a clear head to face the sentence and also to get this next grow project on the go.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 16, 2011)

dura were u the dude who crashed his car then cops busted the grow ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

the crop and the hash run











bout 24 grams


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

nice stash Don...............


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 16, 2011)

How many plants created that harvest mate ? u grow for inhaling or sellin ? thinking id smoke that in 2 months need me one of those monster tents i think.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking rather good! I never normally have more than 2 of those jars full for meself 

Just got a call from the management company, seems last night the downstairs ceiling was leaking, poked around and nowt to do with my flat but fuck if it's one more thing i really don't need today.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dura were u the dude who crashed his car then cops busted the grow ?


yes mate , it was i wot done that yer honour, i plead guilty on all charges m'lud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> How many plants created that harvest mate ? u grow for inhaling or sellin ? thinking id smoke that in 2 months need me one of those monster tents i think.


 there's 4 plants worth in there Ontheball. didnt weigh up how much trim for the hash but a substantial amount. the stash is now just down to my own 


tip top toker said:


> Looking rather good! I never normally have more than 2 of those jars full for meself
> Just got a call from the management company, seems last night the downstairs ceiling was leaking, poked around and nowt to do with my flat but fuck if it's one more thing i really don't need today.


 cheers ttt, neither do i mate 

at least its not your totes going through the floor eh


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh aye, i've had 2 leaks prior to this one, each time first thing i did was rush to the cupboard, (cupboard, cup-board, where does this word originate from? Answer, seems cuboards used to simply be tables) luckily it's a leak other side of the house, not the kitchen taps this time, not me letting the bath overlfow like last time, either way fuck it, it's either stopped or i'd have gotten a note under the door so i'm ignorning it!

Natwest are cheeky fucks, they charged me £1.25 purely because i bought something that cost dollars and not pounds.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 16, 2011)

easy all.my ladies near done i think. or least one is and looking mostly amber on buds. how long before u crop do u flush? 2 wks?and just water ok? one more thing in the two weeks without nutes wont the bud slow down growth alot? cant just flush day or two before chop no? nutes still be the main taste in bud yeah?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yes mate , it was i wot done that yer honour, i plead guilty on all charges m'lud.


sucky good goodluck.


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yooooo guys!
Can you give me an UK compost / soil i can buy
from BNQ , homebase, wilkinsons?
any names or anythign


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

john innes mofo


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 16, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Yooooo guys!
> Can you give me an UK compost / soil i can buy
> from BNQ , homebase, wilkinsons?
> any names or anythign



Click the link to my first grow in my sig there pictures of the compost in there fairly near the end of the thread i think.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 16, 2011)

hi all , just got back from a few days down south! not as lucky as billy but it was a great break with my missus n kids, got sun burnt to fook on tuesday n im suffering now lol.
on a plus note , i met a bloke down there , late 40's hippy kinda dude , he was cool , we got chatting and went out for a smoke and he pulled out a nice reefa  after a while he was telling me that his weed was homegrown, he was fookin loaded , fit missus , nice car etc , after a few days i got out of him that his bro rents houses out and he does grows in them lol .... he didnt live that far from me so i think ill be keeping in touch  ....

Just read shit loads of pages to catch up... upto date now !!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

haha nice1 robbie good weather eh?!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 16, 2011)

was abit dull monday but tuesday , yesterday n today it was sunny n hot mate 

Hows the little one doing?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 16, 2011)

i caught 5 rainbow trout. im a happy bunny.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 16, 2011)

you lot seen this? i thought kababs are bad down my way lol https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/440195-eat-shit-hippie-no-real.html


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

iv got my net out hehehe the lazy way


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

evening all............


----------



## dura72 (Jun 16, 2011)

mine was the easy way too, stocked fishery 2 x 80 ' by 160' rectangles(old reservoirs), dumb as fuck rainbows, pink glitter power bait, BAM BAM BAM, every fuckin cast. this was after i had tried worms, maggots, power maggots and then i put on the pink shit and it hit every time. every one was catching though, all the fly fishers, even the kids , although they asked me kill their fish and dehook them, it was just on of those nites. if i had wanted i could have caught 20 but i was just wandering around chatting to people and then lying on the banking watching the clouds and the world float past. fuckin bliss.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> evening all............


wtf dell that pic left pic is a single bud??!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> wtf dell that pic left pic is a single bud??!!!


its the cola from a big bomb mate.....


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

aw manis it a feminised or norm?thats the biggest bud iv ever seen.n wher can u get the seeds?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aw manis it a feminised or norm?thats the biggest bud iv ever seen.n wher can u get the seeds?


fem seed, bomb seeds, most places sell them now i think, was going to weigh it but my scales only go up to 350 g........


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

thats amazin did u have to tie it up?any pics of the stup that produced that thing?handy


----------



## dura72 (Jun 16, 2011)

fuckin hell dell that is swell, wot bout the smell? ...seriously man thats fuckin outrageous!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

cheers peeps ........and a few more from last night....


----------



## dura72 (Jun 17, 2011)

"Please don't switch her life support machine off!" I pleaded to the doctors.

"But Mr Smith, it's also been no life for you over for the last 3 months, coming faithfully every night to watch your wife slowly die in all that agony!"

"Has it?"


----------



## dura72 (Jun 17, 2011)

What do you get when you mix an insomniac, a dyslexic, and an agnostic?

A person who stays up all night constantly questioning the existence of dog.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 17, 2011)

yo del6666 that is some serious bud u have there. when i grow up i want them kinda skills haha. fair play mate was that ya early fri budporn? best or least biggest buds i have seen real work off art.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yo del6666 that is some serious bud u have there. when i grow up i want them kinda skills haha. fair play mate was that ya early fri budporn? best or least biggest buds i have seen real work off art.


not sure about skill mate more like luck........


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> not sure about skill mate more like luck........


i reckon u make ya own luck in life matey. really impressive. looks more to me like hard work and years experience and alot love went into then buds.
how much wood a bud like that reduce in weight from wet to dry and cured?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 17, 2011)

Your lucky on a consistant basis.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> not sure about skill mate more like luck........


luck is when it happens once or twice , every bloody plant of yours is a monster, thats skill not luck no matter how sincere you are lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 17, 2011)

Modest Del eh!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> i reckon u make ya own luck in life matey. really impressive. looks more to me like hard work and years experience and alot love went into then buds.
> how much wood a bud like that reduce in weight from wet to dry and cured?


75-80 percent loss..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Modest Del eh!!!!!!!!


ive had a few freaks to mate.......


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

Any idea whats up with this guys ... too much nutes? too little nutes?? PH is between 5.7 - 6.2 so should be ok , its in soil aswell ... just seems tobe a problem plant through n through.
Seedsman - velvet bud.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

#


Some random shots of my ladies.....

Pure power plant that im gonna let go another few days then chop , hairs are 80% orange but trichs are mostly cloudy n i want amber lol.

Nirvanas Ice .. about 2-3 weeks into flower... looks really nice this one, cant wait to sample it 

Tent Pics with all my ladies in there ... few diff strains 12/12 from seed in there plus the PPP , ICE , Velvet bud and a AK48


----------



## dura72 (Jun 17, 2011)

Scientists today confirmed that they are adding a new square to the periodic table. 

Bu (Boo) - the element of surprise.


----------



## masterDB (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, i have a secret jardin dr240w (120cmx240cmx200). im running 2 x 600w lights. i was just wondering is a 10'' rhino kit enough to keep the tent cool and for air movement. Also im not sure what size intake fan to get??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 17, 2011)

Overkill!!!!!!!! More than enough m8. Get a cheap desk fan for in the tent for air movement


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

wicked bud that del, rivaling your bubblebombs then!

@ robbie P, I thought soil ph was meant to be higher? like 7? is probably nute lockout if thats the case, I dunno though. 

any of you lads done factory shifts before? 12 hour days are fucking tedious. found out a few of the polish guys get high on their night shifts though so could make things a little more fun. they were like *english spoken in strong polish/ french accent* "only sativa though, we no smoke no indica orrrrrr we fall asleep on de conveyor belt HAR HARHAHRHRHR" lol. polish people are really hit an miss, some dont speak or smile, and some are just so happy to be alive. 


hope youre all gonna have a top weekend


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

i never used to ph with soil................


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i never used to ph with soil................




me neither m8 lol but im bout to change to coco after this run how important is it in coco?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay, ordered on saturday, recieved it through the door while at work today   bloody tiny lil thing, can sit it in ya hand and hit it and just look like ya thinking  Bit of an odd way of getting high at first, gonna take a while for me to get used to not smoking tobaco, which will not work considering i ent giving up joints just yet  gonna stick a computer cooling thing on ebay and should hopefully have a volcano within a month


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

pretty important i think Sambo, no make that very....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

it all depends on your tap water sambo, mines like 7.5ph and after nutes its like 8 and considering it needs to be 5.6-6.2 for coco, pretty important for me, thats why my first was so shit I reckon. but some people do alright without checking (don) i think it must be something to do with the natural ph of the tap water.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> it all depends on your tap water sambo, mines like 7.5ph and after nutes its like 8 and considering it needs to be 5.6-6.2 for coco, pretty important for me, thats why my first was so shit I reckon. but some people do alright without checking (don) i think it must be something to do with the natural ph of the tap water.


buckinghamshire oldboy we posh dont do shit water lol

[video=youtube;lpTp46j7bkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpTp46j7bkk&playnext=1&list=PL428AE59430451BF3[/video]


why where ya from lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

hahahaha where was your top hat and suit in that pic you sent me then ey geezer! im from texas boy 

[video=youtube;DGkOVPYPlzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGkOVPYPlzg[/video]

worst song eevr. the only reason I know about it is cause the guy who raps in it ate his wife while he was on PCP lol, google it if you dont believe me, you big old skeptic sambo haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> it all depends on your tap water sambo, mines like 7.5ph and after nutes its like 8 and considering it needs to be 5.6-6.2 for coco, pretty important for me, thats why my first was so shit I reckon. but some people do alright without checking (don) i think it must be something to do with the natural ph of the tap water.


What nutes you usin bro??, cos my taps 7.6 and the canna nutes take it down apart from the rhiz to like 6.6 ish so i would be way out if i didnt ph, i think the lucky fukers who dont have to ph tap must be like 6.5 to start off with, does the canna N raise it??



WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha where was your top hat and suit in that pic you sent me then ey geezer! im from texas boy
> 
> [video=youtube;DGkOVPYPlzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGkOVPYPlzg[/video]
> 
> worst song eevr. the only reason I know about it is cause the guy who raps in it ate his wife while he was on PCP lol, google it if you dont believe me, you big old skeptic sambo haha


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Any idea whats up with this guys ... too much nutes? too little nutes?? PH is between 5.7 - 6.2 so should be ok , its in soil aswell ... just seems tobe a problem plant through n through.
> Seedsman - velvet bud.
> 
> View attachment 1652382View attachment 1652383View attachment 1652384View attachment 1652385View attachment 1652386


Anyone else any ideas ... i dont think its nute lock , the ph is normally on the higher side of that about 6 - 6.5 max


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 17, 2011)

percifics 

[video=youtube;76Aj53MbyKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Aj53MbyKU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

wheres all the uk boys , the uk thread has gone slow lately !


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm here, just multitasking like a badger and failing magnificently. The film i've been watching has been paused for an hour now, i have attention issues  just about answered some threads though


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 17, 2011)

Who give the stoner beer man im mashed its making the weed work tho !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twotoketommy (Jun 17, 2011)

brap brap mk44


----------



## masterDB (Jun 17, 2011)

im going to use a fan controller aswell, so it wont over kill and it will possibly help with keeping the noise to a minimum as it isnt running on full


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 18, 2011)

masterDB said:


> im going to use a fan controller aswell, so it wont over kill and it will possibly help with keeping the noise to a minimum as it isnt running on full


i see ya other post ur getting all the good shit DB nice setup,


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

One thing i'm aware of is that some fans will not work at their best if they were not designed to use a fan controller in the first place, full power being what they were designed for, I'd have thought it would be fine none the less but it is something i've heard mentioned a bit. I decided to get up unreasonably early for the size of my headache, and now i've a whole day to kill, damned rain, what to do what to do. Blokes are looking right ready to throw down, time to read up a bit more on best way to do it wihtout accidentally seeding entire plant


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 18, 2011)

Good morning guys. Going fishing. Fly of course. Any other form of fishing is just brutal. The staff said they all wanted to work today and said they will all start at 10. I'm still waiting


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> One thing i'm aware of is that some fans will not work at their best if they were not designed to use a fan controller in the first place, full power being what they were designed for, I'd have thought it would be fine none the less but it is something i've heard mentioned a bit. I decided to get up unreasonably early for the size of my headache, and now i've a whole day to kill, damned rain, what to do what to do. Blokes are looking right ready to throw down, time to read up a bit more on best way to do it wihtout accidentally seeding entire plant


I read the best way of doing it is to stick tin foil around base of plant then when the pollen falls onto it tip it into a small sandwich bag and place that bag onto a branch, hold it over the branch and shake it for a few minutes so all the pollen goes all over the branch, if done correctly the hairs on the branch should start to wilt within the next 24 hrs


----------



## masterDB (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks sambo, ill let you know how its going and post a couple pics up soon!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good morning guys. Going fishing. Fly of course. Any other form of fishing is just brutal. The staff said they all wanted to work today and said they will all start at 10. I'm still waiting


was that fishing comment a wee dig at me shrek?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 18, 2011)

masterDB said:


> im going to use a fan controller aswell, so it wont over kill and it will possibly help with keeping the noise to a minimum as it isnt running on full


One thing too note about fan controllers, most are shit. Ive been through a few and they make your fans hum like a bitch when running at low speed, the hum drives you mad. To eliminate the hum you need a variac controller, stay away from primair they are really crap the thermostaic sensor is just naff. Evolution controllers are really good but aint cheap.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-13808371

god damnit, how are people so fucking stupid!  super A*, lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What nutes you usin bro??, cos my taps 7.6 and the canna nutes take it down apart from the rhiz to like 6.6 ish so i would be way out if i didnt ph, i think the lucky fukers who dont have to ph tap must be like 6.5 to start off with, does the canna N raise it??


just Canna A + B, rhizo and canna N. you use 12ml/gal of rhizo for quite a bit though dont you? thats acidic I think and brings it down a bit but I dont go higher than 2ml/L cause im a cheapskate haha. 

fucking dog rough this morn, woke up to a bed splattered in sick, mustve been a good night!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 18, 2011)

"In effect you will be turning the A* into a kind of failure. You might be setting an impossible standard at the top."

fuck. king. hell, youd have to be fairly insecure to think an A* is a failure just cause theres one tier higher. the exam boards are having a shocker this year though, probably just trying to deter from the fact theyve messed up a shit load lol.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

yo dudes when i get little dark spots almost burnt orange in colour on my fem hairs,is that heat?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 18, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yo dudes when i get little dark spots almost burnt orange in colour on my fem hairs,is that heat?


sounds like it could be bam, whats ya temps? and chuck a pic on people will be able to help more.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

sound will do,temps...jus got one o those home temp cards that you stand up haha too cold/cool/just right/too hot lmao

too hot starts at 75f so does kinda work n temps say just right lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

hows it goin sambo


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 18, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> hows it goin sambo


yeah not to bad m8, drinking far too much but just refuse to pay the sillly prices for the shite weed every1 in my area sells even if you had a pocket full of cash you would still struggle to find anything worth buying and when anything good is around its gone quick, my m8 chopped that 1st batch i told ya about just waiting for it to dry, then next weds the good stuff comes down the livers n pyscho.

hows the baby? he been keeping ya up? loved the pic m8 proper lil cutey fucking good job he takes after the missus and not u hay lol


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 18, 2011)

UMM one more question bruvv

These americans have these ' BULB ' adapter plugs or ' Y SPLITTERS ' they plug them straight into the mains
do we have any 3 pin ones? so i can run a CFL without the use of a big e40 hanger like a couple on the side to promote more bud?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned in the EU due to fire regulations i believe, folk used to stick 2 100w incands in em. Might be able to find em imported from HK etc on ebay.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah not to bad m8, drinking far too much but just refuse to pay the sillly prices for the shite weed every1 in my area sells even if you had a pocket full of cash you would still struggle to find anything worth buying and when anything good is around its gone quick, my m8 chopped that 1st batch i told ya about just waiting for it to dry, then next weds the good stuff comes down the livers n pyscho.
> 
> hows the baby? he been keeping ya up? loved the pic m8 proper lil cutey fucking good job he takes after the missus and not u hay lol


hes gud man sleeps for 7-10 hour at night tis great,he loves his titty durin th day,gud wee guy.....
lol hes got hairier back n arms than me,hes got ma limbs n mums face ayes haha

atleast uv got lotsa nicenice on the near horizon man,iv bn on the whisky this week too suppin away waitin on me order


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> UMM one more question bruvv
> 
> These americans have these ' BULB ' adapter plugs or ' Y SPLITTERS ' they plug them straight into the mains
> do we have any 3 pin ones? so i can run a CFL without the use of a big e40 hanger like a couple on the side to promote more bud?


check out the clip on cfl holders dude ther for wee ones like up to 80 watt but i hear they give off more lumen to input eh


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats what i was looking for , thanksssss


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 18, 2011)

i saw some guy shake all the male pollen into a large ziplock bag... he then pulled one branch from his female down slightly put the ziplock bag over the side branch - seal it as much as possible... then shake the bag... in theory this should pollenate only that one side branch.. also he sprayed down the rest of the branches with a very fine mist of water as apparently water kills pollen... you should end up with one side branch full of seeds 

EDIT: if i'm rambling and that doesn't make sense i think i could find the video again.. easy to understand when you can see it done..



tip top toker said:


> One thing i'm aware of is that some fans will not work at their best if they were not designed to use a fan controller in the first place, full power being what they were designed for, I'd have thought it would be fine none the less but it is something i've heard mentioned a bit. I decided to get up unreasonably early for the size of my headache, and now i've a whole day to kill, damned rain, what to do what to do. Blokes are looking right ready to throw down, time to read up a bit more on best way to do it wihtout accidentally seeding entire plant


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i saw some guy shake all the male pollen into a large ziplock bag... he then pulled one branch from his female down slightly put the ziplock bag over the side branch - seal it as much as possible... then shake the bag... in theory this should pollenate only that one side branch.. also he sprayed down the rest of the branches with a very fine mist of water as apparently water kills pollen... you should end up with one side branch full of seeds
> 
> EDIT: if i'm rambling and that doesn't make sense i think i could find the video again.. easy to understand when you can see it done..


would it work in a inside out johnny pulled down over the branch ?lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Thats what i was looking for , thanksssss


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/E27-E27x4-Lamp-Holder-Adapter-LED-CFL-Photoflash-/320713003196?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item4aabfc10bc


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

Just had my first experience of supermarket till's not working quite right  Got to my acr and thought hmmm, that was cheap, looked at my reciept and saw that the langoustine had been going through at half price, ran back in and bought another lot  langoustine and parma ham, £15 worth  went into curry's or wherever it is and they wanted £11 for a simple US->UK plug adapter, told em they were having a laugh and walked straight back out. Just got home and my bhunch was correct, when mr spanish left the conutry he left me with an adapter and it does indeed conform to an american plug as well


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

langoustine and parma ham, you are undoubtedly a man of exquisite style and refined taste good sir........... my local supermarket just sells coal and corned beef...the coal tastes better.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol dura  I alas managed a rather high end delicatessan for 3 years and well, everything in life is just shit as a result, know i'm gonna dig into it all and just think meh, could be better  I think largely it's just to do with a huge lack of self discipline


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

lol, i worked in the catering trade myself whilst a student, everything from greasy spoon to top end hotels, from k.p to barman to head waiter to breakfast cook, its been many years since i worked in that game but i too developed a taste for good food and quality alcohol, tanquery export gin and fillet steaks but i'm, also at home with egg and chips and a pint of tennents. i still enjoy cooking and any relationship i'm in then its always me that does the cooking, i'm not saying i'm great or anything but i do enjoy it and i love it when other people compliment it.......wouldnt work in the trade for love nor money though, the fuckin hours and shifts are just fuckish!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

And fuck the heat of the kitchen!

[youtube]TLR8X8kn7GA[/youtube]
"Ah this is bullshit. The story i have been told is that the way to cure aids is by sleeping with a virgin. I'm going to go and rape a baby"


Southpark craetors kinda went fooked  not sure whether i'll give it a watch or not, although






That's quite some praise heaped on it!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

My dog ate a condom last night.

Try explaining that to the vet as it's hanging halfway out of his arse.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

I slipped away from my wife's bed at the clinic for a quiet word with the doctor. I asked him, "how soon after the procedure will I be able to make love with my wife?"

He replied, "Do you know, that's the first time I've ever been asked that, in all the years I've worked at Dignitas."


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

My Granny went into one of her rants about the youth of today and how we had no respect for others. "Its a generational thing" she kept saying.

So I stuck on Schindlers List.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

haha dura,u eaten all they fish?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> haha dura,u eaten all they fish?


no yet mat, got them gutted and frozen, i already had stuff oot the freezer that nite for ma dinner so it needed cooked. think i mite go fishin the morra though, though this time it'll be on the fly. the baits too easy at the the bit i was at, once you suss out what they will go for its too easy, and i really need to start seriously learnin how tae fly fish, sillybilly's away fish as we speak....about 20 miles fae where i live. btw ahll get that ring size for you this week and sum pics o the shape i'd like mate.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 18, 2011)

was you flyfishing like sbilly then dura? i dont no much bout fishing but use to do some sea fishing in australia and found it so much faster n just better than float fishing sitting there looking at a poxy float for hrs lol i use to go with m8s but spent of the time in the tent sniffing,smoking etc usual uk fishing malarky lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> no yet mat, got them gutted and frozen, i already had stuff oot the freezer that nite for ma dinner so it needed cooked. think i mite go fishin the morra though, though this time it'll be on the fly. the baits too easy at the the bit i was at, once you suss out what they will go for its too easy, and i really need to start seriously learnin how tae fly fish, sillybilly's away fish as we speak....about 20 miles fae where i live. btw ahll get that ring size for you this week and sum pics o the shape i'd like mate.


nice1,nae bother man


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 18, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/E27-E27x4-Lamp-Holder-Adapter-LED-CFL-Photoflash-/320713003196?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item4aabfc10bc


Would that clip onto my E40 hanger? and then i can attach 4 bulbs?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

its salmon n dolphins wher i am lol need to use a salmon tho t catch one!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Would that clip onto my E40 hanger? and then i can attach 4 bulbs?


its a unit itself for 4 e27 screw in bulbs/i bought one after goin lookin it up for you lol

it shouldnt fit the e40 hanger as it is a hanger.

do you have massive bulbs?...lol

is it a large 250/300w cfl u have? if you have e40 youl jus need to look at that sellers other items hes loadsa shit,photogrpahy equipment


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> was you flyfishing like sbilly then dura? i dont no much bout fishing but use to do some sea fishing in australia and found it so much faster n just better than float fishing sitting there looking at a poxy float for hrs lol i use to go with m8s but spent of the time in the tent sniffing,smoking etc usual uk fishing malarky lol


 na mate bait fishin , lying on ma arse wi ro d in the water, ah was gonny fly fish but ma mate had tae borrow ma fly rod coz he had left his in another mates car and cldny get them , ah wasny fussed coz ahm goin fly fishin either the morra or monday.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

With Britain becoming worse and worse by the day, I propose that we all seek asylum somewhere.

I suggest Pakistan:

We could build a huge church in the middle of Islamabad that dominates the skyline, set up chippys and shops on every corner, assault the locals who dare to come into "our" part of town, set up specialist shops selling pork products and non-halal meat, protest to the government that the name "Ramadan" is offensive to our religion, and ask that they make it more inclusive by changing it to "Starve Yourself Fest."


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

3 hours in the bath, that' a way to spend a saturday evening


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's the famous erudite scientist who once said:

"I woke up one morning and all of my stuff had been stolen and replaced by exact duplicates."

His mind sees things differently than most of ours do, to our amazement, and amusement.

Here are some of his gems:

1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.

2 - Borrow money from pessimists -- they don't expect it back.

3 - Half the people you know are below average.

4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name.

5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.

6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good.

7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

8 - If you want the rainbow, you got to put up with the rain.

9 - All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand.

10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.

11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend... but she left me before we met.

12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark?

13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?

14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.

15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.

18 - Hard work pays off in the future, laziness pays off now.

19 - I intend to live forever... So far, so good.

20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?

21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.

22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice?

23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."

24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name?

25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.

26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.

27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.

28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread.

29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.

30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.

31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up.

32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.

33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film.

34 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> just Canna A + B, rhizo and canna N. you use 12ml/gal of rhizo for quite a bit though dont you? thats acidic I think and brings it down a bit but I dont go higher than 2ml/L cause im a cheapskate haha.
> 
> fucking dog rough this morn, woke up to a bed splattered in sick, mustve been a good night!


Nah the rhiz raisers it pal, cos i some times use it if ive gone to low to raise back up........i use it 16ml a gal for abit lol....2ml?????? thats tight bro lol
Sick on the bed thats rank bro, was it a good night lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

Husband and wife...

BEFORE MARRIAGE:

Husband - Aaah! ...At last! I can hardly wait!
Wife - Do you want me to leave?
Husband - No! Don't even think about it.
Wife - Do you love me?
Husband - Of course! Always have and always will!
Wife - Have you ever cheated on me?
Husband - No! Why are you even asking?
Wife - Will you kiss me?
Husband - Every chance I get!
Wife - Will you hit me?
Husband - Hell no! Are you crazy?!
Wife - Can I trust you?
Husband - Yes.
Wife - Darling!

AFTER MARRIAGE: read from bottom to top.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

A sadist, a masochist, a murderer, a necrophile, a zoophile and a pyromaniac are all sitting on a bench in a mental institution, bored out of their minds.
"How about having sex with a cat?" asked the zoophile.
"Let's have sex with the cat and then torture it," says the sadist.
"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it and then kill it," shouted the murderer.
"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it, kill it and then have sex with it again," said the necrophile.
"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it, kill it, have sex with it again and then burn it," said the pyromaniac.
Silence fell... then everyone turned to the masochist and asked:
"So, what's it gonna be?"
To which he replied, "Meow!"


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

A bloke goes into the doctors and says, "I've got a mole on my dick, can you remove it please?"
So the chap pulls his trousers and pants down, and the doc says, "Yes sir, I can remove that mole... but I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you to the RSPCA."


----------



## dura72 (Jun 18, 2011)

jist watched 'dirt harry' and noo 'magnum force' is on, went to punk nite last nite and earlier ah had burgers, beans and chips for dinner........think ahve found a fuckin time-machine back tae the 70's...superb....noo ahm gonny go and tell the IRA tae plant mare explosives at the brighton tory party conference.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 18, 2011)

whers wowgrow wana know how that autos smokin lookd well evil n tasty


----------



## Airwave (Jun 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> With Britain becoming worse and worse by the day, I propose that we all seek asylum somewhere.
> 
> I suggest Pakistan:
> 
> We could build a huge church in the middle of Islamabad that dominates the skyline, set up chippys and shops on every corner, assault the locals who dare to come into "our" part of town, set up specialist shops selling pork products and non-halal meat, protest to the government that the name "Ramadan" is offensive to our religion, and ask that they make it more inclusive by changing it to "Starve Yourself Fest."


Bring on the civil war. I want all out blood and guts. I'm going to massacre so many people your grandchildren will learn about me 50 years from now.

Airwave The Butcher.

Airwave The Despoiler.

Airwave The Evil.

Airwave The Mass Murdering Genocidal Maniac.

I'm going to make Eichmann look like a pacifist.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

ahve just went fuckin mental at a cunt that owes me cash, sorted the cunt oot wae 2 kilo o speed over 2 years ago, 2 n a half grand, the cunt still owes me £260 but havny seen the prick for months, telt him his door was cumin in and he was gettin fuckin hospitalised...he text back sayin if any1 goes near his door he would stab them....ah went fuckin psycho...jist telt him tae try it that ah was gaunny cum ower bare handed and fuckin snap his fuckin arms and legs...ahm fuckin raging ...ah dont give a fuck aboot this fuckin bail ahm gaunny fuckin wreck this bastard and rape the fuckers corpse.....ah fuckin hate gettin made acunt of....ahm fuckin boiling! fuckin stab!! the cunt better have a 12 gauge if he wans tae try and take me oot. fuckin liberty takin prick. ah think ahm gonny dae his father and brither tae. bastards lucky ah dont have a car any more or ahd be over the day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like he needs a kicking m8. Ended up wae 3 rainbows. Ill get pics up the morra. Went through 2 bottles of whiskey and 7g. Tad rough


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sounds like he needs a kicking m8. Ended up wae 3 rainbows. Ill get pics up the morra. Went through 2 bottles of whiskey and 7g. Tad rough


he claimed he would square me up totally next month when he gets paid but ahve fuckin heard this pish for too long, ahve fuckin had enuff mate, it take quite abit tae get me really ragin but ahm seriously pissed off noo. what weight were yer fish? catch and release wis it no? hope yer hangovers brutal, lol. nae sympathy ya hacket north ayrshire cunt!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

2 were about the 2lb mark and got one bout 4lb. Good fight too aff the big one. Got shitloads to do today. Need to wake the princess tae drive me about. I cany believe u r slagging me geographically.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

ah live in the most beautiful part of ayrshire, rabbie burns even wrote odes tae the scenery......you cunts are jist a bunch o glasgow overspill schemies......4lb rainbows no bad mate think ahm goin fishin the day, need tae see if ma mates up 4 it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

How many sexy cousins do u have.lol Aye the fishing was good. Im in need of a greasy roll


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

incest; a game the family can play. ahl not deny it there are sum rite interbred mutants fae up here


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

I was in burger king in ayr yesterday and I was laughing like fuck. Firstly the ginger 12 year old that served me. Her fucking teeth was giant. Couldny speak right coz they were so big. Looked right and there was a midget serving my m8. Freaky fuckers. Then the clincher. There was a woman standing behind me with a firm grip of her snatch jumping up and down making whale like noises. Couldny contain my laughter but I set off bout another 10 people. Commical


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

bacon,sausage,mushroom n cheese french stick hmmmmmmm went down a treat.

go to the valium supply dura and ava handfull either that or go get ya money from mateyboy lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

funny thing is ah jist picked up 20 valium fae a guy last nite, he was lookin for sum smoke so ah done him a deal, jist yellow 5s, dont often see them round here, its always blues, the yellows are usually the genuine doctor prescribed ones. ahm gonny keep them until ah get really worked up, ahve calmed down a bit but ah was fuckin raging when a got that text about stabbin any1 that went near his door, ahve had more death threats than ah can count and fae cunts a damn site more scary than this clown, ahll fuckin snap the cunt in two and fuckin nail his hands tae his feet and jist rape the bastard......think ah mite jist take a wee yellow the noo!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I was in burger king in ayr yesterday and I was laughing like fuck. Firstly the ginger 12 year old that served me. Her fucking teeth was giant. Couldny speak right coz they were so big. Looked right and there was a midget serving my m8. Freaky fuckers. Then the clincher. There was a woman standing behind me with a firm grip of her snatch jumping up and down making whale like noises. Couldny contain my laughter but I set off bout another 10 people. Commical


ahv a theory that the people who work in burger king et al are the remanents of failed genetic experiments.....there birth certificates all have 'area 51' as place of birth. either that or kilwinning.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Remember the last time u took valium. Well u prob dont but remember the repercustions.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

A few days ago, I was walking past a little girl talking to her older sister.They were arguing about the older girl's boyfriend.Then the little girl started singing:Joey+Sarah sitting in a tree .K-I-S-S-I-N-G!First comes love, then comes marriage.Then comes an abrupt, tragic miscarriage.Then comes blame, then comes despair.Two hearts damaged beyond repair.Joey leaves Sarah and takes the tree .D-I-V-O-R-C-E


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Still making me giggle that burger king alternate dimension. Tasty food though.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

no it is a abit of a pisstake on both fronts the threatening to stab ya lol and still oweing money doubt i would be too pleased myself i dont get invovled in any kinda tick if you aint got the cash some1 else will tick always brings hassles and especially with the green and the south of uk theres no need to tick at all.

yeah them yellow 1's i no what ya mean cause a large % of blues are snides and lucky to have 5-7mg when they spose to be 10, dont ya ever get ativan/lorazepam always prefered them myself when i use to take em that was, got pretty hooked on the benzo's glad i stopped that shit wasnt easy either had to go on a fucking reduction programme and go collect my days worth from the chemist everyday with all the smackheads waiting for there methodone, wasnt the highlight of my day lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Remember the last time u took valium. Well u prob dont but remember the repercustions.lol


its sound....ran outta cars now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Plenty of walls though.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no it is a abit of a pisstake on both fronts the threatening to stab ya lol and still oweing money doubt i would be too pleased myself i dont get invovled in any kinda tick if you aint got the cash some1 else will tick always brings hassles and especially with the green and the south of uk theres no need to tick at all.
> 
> yeah them yellow 1's i no what ya mean cause a large % of blues are snides and lucky to have 5-7mg when they spose to be 10, dont ya ever get ativan/lorazepam always prefered them myself when i use to take em that was, got pretty hooked on the benzo's glad i stopped that shit wasnt easy either had to go on a fucking reduction programme and go collect my days worth from the chemist everyday with all the smackheads waiting for there methodone, wasnt the highlight of my day lol


nah just blues up here really, occaisonally dfs, tramadol, morphine pills but theres no huge market for it. im not that heavily into them myself it was only really as a comedown cushion i used them...although i can well understand why ppl do get hooked on them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

The mandatory 10. That was the min amout of df's u could take. Any less and u were classed as a shitebag. Good old scratch.


----------



## pavement50 (Jun 19, 2011)

with the south west uk weather being so shit and they forecast even more rain and cloud.. would finishing my greenhouse autos off under my 600 be a good idea or would they just stress completely out and fuck up somehow? not sure what to do but do fancy finishing the fuckers off indoors.. ?? any thoughts !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Dont see why not m8. I know going from indoor to out can stress but dont really know vice versa


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Just checked the freezer and found a choc ice. Result


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

you smoking today sbilly?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha  I have a couple of 100% fruit del monte ice lolly things, stick with solero's, they're shite, might as well just stick a carton of cheap orange juice in the freezer instead, exact same thing. Busy running around cleaning here and there for someone popping over, also took the time to give my glass a good clean, although i swear i'm doing something wrong, take me like 20 minutes, all guides say it takes seconds


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've posted something through Gerry McCann's door today for Fathers Day.

Its a book titled "How to lock a door", by Joseph Fritzl.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

jsut back from sbillys home town, streets crammed with confused lookin kids wandering aboot aimlessly wae cards in their hands.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

At least my dad isny my brother.lol Sambo if i smoked a joint now i can assure u i would vomit


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

u cunts are on firethday haha brilliance,agree with the kilwhinning remark used to work at the Montgreenan n had t go in t get petrol for the strimmers lmao wot a place.

Im originally from eaglesham dudes not that far from ye,used to get morphine lollys from EK,made ur face melt n fart when u breathed hAHA


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Oooohhhhhh. Eaglesham. Very posh


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

HAHA ayes good fishin up ther!

here Dura u not went over n took a few dumps at his door yet?will make u feel better


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

was it cause braveheart was on the tele last night or something fucking scots a plenty today lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wait till they get their independence, then they can fuck off from this thread


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 19, 2011)

this thread needs to be rename ti scotland growers thread



sambo020482 said:


> was it cause braveheart was on the tele last night or something fucking scots a plenty today lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Rebuild hadrians wall 50ft high and electrify the fucker.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

U r all just jealous of our growing skills. My livers r better than your livers. Fuck off ya southern fairys.lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

lmao yaaaassss freeeeeeeeedom,dont think itl happen we scottish provide way to much tax to english government.

dont know why th fuk the uk wants us anway haha

braveheart is a funny film tho eh?!so fukin cringy


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

I would like independance but all the people that died fightin over scotland over the years would be gutted if it was jus handed over...

i reckon we should all have one last rammy!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Fair enough sambo. U know im going to b growing it and then Ill b livers this and livers that, just like the rest of uz


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> I would like independance but all the people that died fightin over scotland over the years would be gutted if it was jus handed over...
> 
> i reckon we should all have one last rammy!


Haha, i just finished up a tom clancy book. Exact same principal. They tried to start a nuclear war between america and russia though.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i just finished up a tom clancy book. Exact same principal. They tried to start a nuclear war between america and russia though.


lol nice1 u into the clancy games too?i like cod but dont hav a tv nemore


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

here see these livers yous are all talkin bout can i buy em seed?or is it a strain sum1 on ere has crossed


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Clone only bam. Its a NL#5 pheno


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

im a mong man wots that?northernlights summit?never,neverland ganj plant lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Northern lights number 5. The livers is also known as blues. Really great smell and blows the fucking the head off u


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

theres a company called london underground origanals they sell 2 strains that are crossed with livers smellyberry and killerskunk and also they have sent out livers seeds that have been grown side by side with the clone and theres journals, the reports where that the smoke from the livers seeds is spot on but the yield was nowhere near that off the clone version.

killerskunk and smellyberry are rarely in stock anywhere tho or havent been for a while i aint looked recently.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> HAHA ayes good fishin up ther!
> 
> here Dura u not went over n took a few dumps at his door yet?will make u feel better


it would be too difficult tae tell ma dump fae aw the rest!! talkin bout independence/ hadrians wall if ye ever get a chance lookout for a film called 'doomsday' fuckin hilarious, its about a sort 28 days later virus thats been contained in scotland but instead o killin every one it makes them go fuckin bananas....sorta 28 days later meets mad max(2).....well that guy's handed me the olive branch aboot the money( after sum seriously heavy texts )and noo ahm waitin tae get a wee g and ahve a handful o valium so ahm goin tae the pub tae wind folk up. sorry for slaggin ye billy, it musta cost u a bloody fortune on stamps for today, hopefully u'll get it rite this year, are you just workin street for street or following ugly men home and writing there addresses doon.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nah the rhiz raisers it pal, cos i some times use it if ive gone to low to raise back up........i use it 16ml a gal for abit lol....2ml?????? thats tight bro lol
> Sick on the bed thats rank bro, was it a good night lol


2 ml per liter mate lol, I water in 3L bottles so 6ml of rhizo in there. I always assumed it was acidic, probably cause it smells so fucking horrible. I'll never forget the smell of hydrochloric acid from back in the days at school. 

it was a class night, one of those times when you feel fine an it just comes up without any warning. might have summit to do with the 8 packets of monster munch I scoffed on the way home hahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Doomsday is a good film. Enjoy your fresh orange dura


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

lmao Dura,aye seen that film they look like the wee dicks that hang around the cathouse in town.

Iv seen that northern lights no5 for sale before sumwhere,mighta been stuff in glasgow methinks didnt realise it was called that.

Reckon im a pussy with th strong ganj makes ma chest drum like fuck,makes me wanna get up n run around punchin folk.lol

prefer ma bubblehash for the stone,so clear and "high" used to run a bubblebag service wher id hand back half the shnizzle for the trim.i was quite happy....

really miss the green tho been too long,but i aint approachin hacket inbred lookin fisherman,bible folk for a bit i might get mobbed off the island lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 2 ml per liter mate lol, I water in 3L bottles so 6ml of rhizo in there. I always assumed it was acidic, probably cause it smells so fucking horrible. I'll never forget the smell of hydrochloric acid from back in the days at school.
> 
> it was a class night, one of those times when you feel fine an it just comes up without any warning. might have summit to do with the 8 packets of monster munch I scoffed on the way home hahahaha


yo duuude hows that auto u cut down


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol sorry bam, saw your comment a couple pages back an forgot to quote ya. ill just copy an paste the report from my journal 

heres your smoke report sambo after a 3 day cure:

smoked a pure joint of it because I couldnt be arsed going outside in the cold lol. taste was pretty good, should get better with a longer cure though, quite fruity and a more sweet than sour. the high was a good balance of heady and body, reminded me a bit of blue cheese. it was a really nice high, but i was battered cause i don't normally smoke them pure. with your tolerance I dont think itd be that good for you cause it definitely didnt put me on the same level as the northern lights pure joints. I went to bed smashed after about an hour so couldnt tell you how long it lasted haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

8 packets of monster munch. Your going to end up a monster if you keep that up.lol Or u can stick to your belemic ways.lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

nice1 Wow,pure nl joints!thats would make me walk backward to the sea


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 8 packets of monster munch. Your going to end up a monster if you keep that up.lol Or u can stick to your belemic ways.lol


lol we were bangin on the kebab shop windows tryin to get them to open up but they werent having it at 2 in the morning so had to resort to monster munch from the pub, was a bad do. 



bamslayer said:


> nice1 Wow,pure nl joints!thats would make me walk backward to the sea


hahahha it isnt something ill be rushing to do again, thought I was asleep I was so stoned and was watching alice in wonderland and thought I was dreaming, maybe I was fucking dreaming lol, i dont know!

hows the little lad doing?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooft thats a trippy combo,makes me fall asleep at the best of times that film.

hes doin gud,he pishd allover me last nappy change got the wall n all.

Here do plants mind light under the leaves?iv got 2 side cfls and am wondering if its gna affect anything?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

More light the better bam m8. All good


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> More light the better bam m8. All good


nice1
i know its only cfl but il stick up a couple picks soon,need t get a pic of these fem hairs with the brown tingeson em they look almost burnt


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

shitey pics cant work my camera


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> shitey pics cant work my camera


yeah u carnt really see the orange hairs ya saying bout but they dont look heatstressed that 4th pic looks maybe over/underwaterd bit droopy looking, but i never grown autos tho bam.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah u carnt really see the orange hairs ya saying bout but they dont look heatstressed that 4th pic looks maybe over/underwaterd bit droopy looking, but i never grown autos tho bam.


yass leard how to rotate clockwise all by mself haha

yeah waterd with cold tapwater my bad,its lookin a bitty better now.usin a teaspoon of soft brown cane suger n 10 ml of Ionic bloom per litre.the other one loves it.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

will the macro setting on my camera do the close up detail?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> will the macro setting on my camera do the close up detail?


yeah i think so bam.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol the lad is letting you know whos boss already then. hope its all good for you an the mrs mate.

growing an auto is the same as a normal plant sambo, apart from the light cycle thats it. you're probs right about the underwatering bit. the orange pistils showing early is more common in autos cause they have a shorter flowering cycle, dont sweat it mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Chicken, mash, roast potatoes and veg for dinner. Be ready in about 1 hour. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Chicken, mash, roast potatoes and veg for dinner. Be ready in about 1 hour. Mmmmmmmm


that does sound nice m8, i had a 18oz sirloin, rice n mushrooms feel abit meaty now tho lol was abit much i gotta admit.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

sausage stew and mash over here. feasting like kings us lot lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Tasty m8. Ur gonae get gout if u keep that up. Love my beef though aswel. Had to increase the ona blocks. These ak's are stinking


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

18oz haha fuks sake thats like a whole ass cheek haha im on roast parsnip mash n roast lump of pork...will take ageees in the oven tho


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> 18oz haha fuks sake thats like a whole ass cheek haha im on roast parsnip mash n roast lump of pork...will take ageees in the oven tho


it was abit much bam i gotta admit i was strugling lol but morrisons got a deal on 12quid a kilo so the 18oz only cost 6quid.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

gonna have to start calling you david dickinson at this rate sambo lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

wit thats gud! id drive the 40 mile to tesco tday if it was open lol bandits up here dont know that sundays are for eatin meat!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive got a m8 who works in a slaughterhouse, so loads of meat at rock bottom prices. Anybody noticed how many adverts they are for fanny pads, piss pads, constipation tablets and anti bloating tablets. Id say bout 80%


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

lmao aye i sent ma mates address to tena for men n he got a trial pack thru was class,he dont hav ma address tho lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuck me im stuffed. Got the inlaws here and one of the pumps are making a hell of a noise.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck me im stuffed. Got the inlaws here and one of the pumps are making a hell of a noise.


u hydro man?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Sure am m8. Fuck soil. Lower yields


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

is DWC roots than hang over bubbling water ?or is that aeroponics?

dwc like a root ball that lets the roots grow down into the reservoir?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sure am m8. Fuck soil. Lower yields


Im not a soil guy but i bet those who are would disagree lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> is DWC roots than hang over bubbling water ?or is that aeroponics?
> 
> dwc like a root ball that lets the roots grow down into the reservoir?


DWC is just roots sitting in bubbling water. True aeroponics very few people do due to cost and maintenance lots of growers who use spinners and sprayers call it aero but its nowhere near it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

i aint even hada drink and im already confused with all this hydro talk dont make me get the soil pics out! lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Dont think they will jimmy. Everyone knows hydro yields better. Ill argue till im blue in the face bout that point. Even pisshead sambo will agree


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

the argument is that hydro yields better, organic soil tastes better. makes sense though doesnt it, no soil means the roots can get the best uptake of nutrients, the organic soil means there are no nasty chems, all natural carbs/ sugars etc.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive seen soil grows that can rival that of hydro, down to grower skills i reckon. Soil growers can certainly achieve the 1gpw goal that alot of hydro guys cant. Expierience is the thing, i just think its a big misconception that hydro will automatically yield more.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Im hydro till i die, im hydro till i die


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

i do agree and yes im a piss head lol

i have seen and grown some healthy yields from soil but all my research and the few hydro grows ive seen says yes ur gonna yield more, but will that weed taste as nice? who fucking cares il grow my percy in soil lol

ive been wanting to grow hydro for a long time just scared off fucking it up when soil is so forgiving.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i do agree and yes im a piss head lol
> 
> i have seen and grown some healthy yields from soil but all my research and the few hydro grows ive seen says yes ur gonna yield more, but will that weed taste as nice? who fucking cares il grow my percy in soil lol
> 
> ive been wanting to grow hydro for a long time just scared off fucking it up when soil is so forgiving.


Give the coco a bash sambo, ive not been using it long but im liking the results.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive seen soil grows that can rival that of hydro, down to grower skills i reckon. Soil growers can certainly achieve the 1gpw goal that alot of hydro guys cant. Expierience is the thing, i just think its a big misconception that hydro will automatically yield more.


works both ways though doesnt it, some hydro guys get ridiculous yields, some soil guys get ridiculous yields. id put money on the fact that if you had 2 clones grown by a grower with good experience in both types, same lighting etc, the hydro would yield more. theres that 60+oz critical + grow on here somewhere, its mad man. think it was vert 1k watts, and DWC


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuck taste, fuck flush, fuck res changes, fuck ph'ing, fuck ec meters and fuck Celtic


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

thats the difference between growing it for yourself an growing with the intentions of selling the lot


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

What would u rather have. Loads of money or loads of weed. Ttt is not allowed to answer.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

why choose when you can have both? lol ttt is fuming right now!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> works both ways though doesnt it, some hydro guys get ridiculous yields, some soil guys get ridiculous yields. id put money on the fact that if you had 2 clones grown by a grower with good experience in both types, same lighting etc, the hydro would yield more. theres that 60+oz critical + grow on here somewhere, its mad man. think it was vert 1k watts, and DWC


Yeah ive seen that grow and the guy who did it aint ya average hydro guy, he's one of the best about. Bet alot of hydro guys would struggle to achieve what he does. Never seen a grow of between soil and hydro by the same grower with experience of both would be interesting to see the results and whilst i will conceed that in the right hands hydro would slightly edge it for most growers there aint alot in it. There are some great soil grows about and i think some people would be amazed at what can be achieved in soil and thats coming from a die hard hydro guy. I think your right the statement should be in the right hands hydro will yeild more not im in hydro so im gonna yeild more.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Its faster jimmy aswel. 2 weeks veg in hydro is like 4 weeks in soil.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

Hahaha, weed for me  although i'll certainly take some money for a volcano  not a fan of making money off weed, it's far too over valued  but money is still good  Been out and about today, had some fun, this little vape is too much work to get me mashed, but sit down with it for a minute and after walking off there's a very obvious spring to your step 

I only grow hydro for convenience being a flat and all, i know that it's perfectly oissible to get great results in near any medium, just a matter of the degree to which you are willing to take care of your grow. I'm certainly not experienced, just a couple of years growing, but from soil to coco to DWC (i've never abused plants like i do with DWC, manhandle the shit out of them and their roots ), after the first try of each i learnt what was what, all were incredibly simple from there on. You cna then make it as complicated as you desire, i opt for simple because simple yields what i need, others will have alternative requirements 

And yeah, vegging i hydro seems incredible compared to soil, my seedlings are just becoming viable plants, but still pointlessly inches small, after weeks and weeks, all that water and oxygen, in my dwc they just shoot off!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its faster jimmy aswel. 2 weeks veg in hydro is like 4 weeks in soil.


Yes in veg its quicker, agree with you on that point.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> DWC is just roots sitting in bubbling water. True aeroponics very few people do due to cost and maintenance lots of growers who use spinners and sprayers call it aero but its nowhere near it.


coolio wot i thought.



sambo020482 said:


> i aint even hada drink and im already confused with all this hydro talk dont make me get the soil pics out! lolol


get em out man i wanna c more



supersillybilly said:


> Im hydro till i die, im hydro till i die


brilliant i know a lot of folk that would agree



tip top toker said:


> Hahaha, weed for me  although i'll certainly take some money for a volcano  not a fan of making money off weed, it's far too over valued  but money is still good  Been out and about today, had some fun, this little vape is too much work to get me mashed, but sit down with it for a minute and after walking off there's a very obvious spring to your step
> 
> I only grow hydro for convenience being a flat and all, i know that it's perfectly oissible to get great results in near any medium, just a matter of the degree to which you are willing to take care of your grow. I'm certainly not experienced, just a couple of years growing, but from soil to coco to DWC (i've never abused plants like i do with DWC, manhandle the shit out of them and their roots ), after the first try of each i learnt what was what, all were incredibly simple from there on. You cna then make it as complicated as you desire, i opt for simple because simple yields what i need, others will have alternative requirements
> 
> And yeah, vegging i hydro seems incredible compared to soil, my seedlings are just becoming viable plants, but still pointlessly inches small, after weeks and weeks, all that water and oxygen, in my dwc they just shoot off!


makes me wanna try dwc if they are so strong under getting fukd about a bit,im a clumsy fucker


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

Man, weed as it is is a hardy fucker. But i've just found wheil using DWC that i can get away with too much  if you smakc the palnt over sideways, nowt snaps, netpot moves and the root mass just changes position, unlike a big ass pot of soil. Only issue i see is nurtirnet or water related problems can change things a lot faster than in soil, but other than that if you so wish it can be easy peasy as fucking


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Dwc is the best hydro system. Explosive growth. Im using wilma dripper and its defo for the lazy cunt


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dwc is the best hydro system. Explosive growth. Im using wilma dripper and its defo for the lazy cunt


Wilma 4 pot is on the cards for ma next buy,startin ma new job thmoro so betta get the baby tired out so i can get a sleep,il stik him out on the whirlygig overnight haha

Peace n cheese fuckers lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

Having done most hydro methods i would say NFT comes out on top for me in terms of ease of use and end results. Havent got the room for my large NFT tables now but got some DWC grows starting up.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dwc is the best hydro system. Explosive growth. Im using wilma dripper and its defo for the lazy cunt


I bought the 4 pot Wilma system a while ago but didn't get around to trying it out. How often do you have to change ph and the water?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

definitely not wrong about the quick veg, check out dr green dre 5 weeks in veg 0_0








thread here if anyone wants to check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/413592-cheese-blue-cheese-dwc-ak47-4.html

you got any pics of your grow jimmy, would like to check it out mate.

good luck with the job bam

@ Airwave



supersillybilly said:


> Fuck taste, fuck flush, fuck res changes, fuck ph'ing, fuck ec meters and fuck Celtic


lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

M8 ive never changed the res or ph'd. I use Ionic and it buffers my water to bout 6. As long as your water is soft and good u dont neex to change the res


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

I never EC/PPM it,. but PH it when i fill the tank, then just let it run down empty then start again from fresh. I do toe the line a bit and get a lot of burns and bad growth, but for my needs it's tolerable, but yeah, it really can be top it up and leave it a week, if i had sapce for an external reservoir and control tank i ould get by with changing water etc on a near monthly basis. I often keep water or feed in watering cans un-aerated for a month at a time and i see no isues at all whe using it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

I grow 12/12 from seed atm so check out dels thread wow plenty of my pics over there mate. Made some new space in my garage for a large tent which will have 3 600w in it and ill be vegging up some girls in DWC, i will post pics as i go.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good jimmy. Just gave the girls their last top up. Gave them loads of overdrive. Coming down either wed or sat.....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good jimmy. Just gave the girls their last top up. Gave them loads of overdrive. Coming down either wed or sat.....


Thats the AKs aint it billy, whats next for ya. Im running atleast a dozen strains atm gonna slow down on the 12/12 from seed growing now ive got me tent, will still use my big cab for that tho. That overdrive, what do you reckon never used it myself worth getting some.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Aye the ak48's m8. Ive got Northern Soul next up. Dont like doing different strains coz some can handle high nutes and some cant. I like it all to b the same. The overdrive is great. Really fattens the buds up. Its pricey but worth it


----------



## del66666 (Jun 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1656045View attachment 1656043View attachment 1656042View attachment 1656040View attachment 1656041
> 
> I grow 12/12 from seed atm so check out dels thread wow plenty of my pics over there mate. Made some new space in my garage for a large tent which will have 3 600w in it and ill be vegging up some girls in DWC, i will post pics as i go.


looking real fine there mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah its a bit of a pain in the arse mixing up different nute batches mate one of the reasons ive gone back to veggin, bigger plants but less of them was a right fucking pain making room for this tent tho lol. Havent needed to use that DM reverse yet but good to know it works still need to get me some wetting agent tho, might have to get me some overdrive i see alot of growers are using it and rate it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive always treat with the DM as a precaution. There r loads of good boosters out there but the overdrive has a good rep


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2011)

Absolutely drunk. Let the langousitine feat commence  nowt better than sucking the juice outta the heads


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

U can use soap as a wetting agent


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

U just made me gag ttt


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking real fine there mate


alright del mate hows things


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

them last pics you put up looks like they could use another 2 weeks or you wanting to get rid early? I remember you had to chop the nevs early as well. 

jimmy those are some really nice 12.12's


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U can use soap as a wetting agent


never knew that good to know, gotta get me a load of gear nutes and such so ill add wetting agent to the list anyway plus some overdrive lol. Me list is getting longer and longer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 19, 2011)

The last pics i put up were on wednesday. So this wed will be 8 weeks and it says 49 days. Don chopped his just under 8 weeks. Think ill leave till sat


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> them last pics you put up looks like they could use another 2 weeks or you wanting to get rid early? I remember you had to chop the nevs early as well.
> 
> jimmy those are some really nice 12.12's


Cheers wow, went 12/12 as ive been in grow cabs for a while now and after seeing dels results hes the man when it comes to 12/12 growing. Now ive got a bit more space im back to vegging up some girls but ill always grow 12/12 from seed as well, its a great way to try different strains and have compact plants which are perfect for grow cabs.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 19, 2011)

fuck me more posts in last day n half than all last week on here 
My AK 12/12 from seed should have about 1 - 2 week left its about 15/20% orange hairs .. stinks well potent  chopped my PPP earlier aswell. gave it a extra week to my last PPP i did and it smells alot fruitier. gonna dry it for a week smoke a q and jar the rest up until the AK is ready  happy times ahead ... needs to hurry though im currently smoking dust n leaves lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The last pics i put up were on wednesday. So this wed will be 8 weeks and it says 49 days. Don chopped his just under 8 weeks. Think ill leave till sat


different phenos and rates of growth though isnt it, look forward to seeing what you're gonna pull from those ladies

@jimmy, yeh dels definitely the king of 12.12 from seed but you don't look to be doing too bad yourself


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 19, 2011)

billy do use a mag glass to test trichs? just that plant has another 2 or so weeks imo ... just cus dons was ready in 8 week dont mean owt mate , lighting/feeding/enviro all affect it, you could finish a strain in 8weeks that takes me 10 mate ... id test the trichs or at least wait for the whole plant to have orange hairs ... good advice i was given once was this ..... if you think your plant is 100% finished then give it another week cus it isnt lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 20, 2011)

BBC radio sussex on iplayer has phone in on cannabis and its long term effects for thos that are interested.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

I know robbie. They are plants i could take down now and some that could go another week. Sat is a good day for me so they are all getting chopped then


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

i used to use a microscope tae check the trichs but ah think after a while you just know when its time, also billy needed my 'scope cos he was having wanking problems.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think my son is very depressed.

He sent me a Father's Day card yesterday and all it read was, "You should have pulled out"


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

morning all, hope you all had a great weekend...spent mine smoking bubblebomb, big bomb, amsterdam haze and big bang........white widow later or tomorrow........happy days


----------



## tuppy26 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi ya peeps, My mate has a plant that he is growing (getting piccies later), but he thinks its dead.............He doesnt get alot of darkness in his place so decided to stick it in a cupboard (which my plants thrive on darkness) to see if this would help........since then he says the leaves have turned brown and are falling off now he bought some tomato feed from Wilko's which I have used on mine and my plants are fine. What do you think he has done wrong and is it fixable???

P.S These are indoor plants grown with no artifical light just Naturally grown


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

So Lady Gaga is bald now, hopefully she's going to pull a Jade Goody on us.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

tuppy26 said:


> Hi ya peeps, My mate has a plant that he is growing (getting piccies later), but he thinks its dead.............He doesnt get alot of darkness in his place so decided to stick it in a cupboard (which my plants thrive on darkness) to see if this would help........since then he says the leaves have turned brown and are falling off now he bought some tomato feed from Wilko's which I have used on mine and my plants are fine. What do you think he has done wrong and is it fixable???
> 
> P.S These are indoor plants grown with no artifical light just Naturally grown


plants dont thrive on dark....they do require it , they thrive on light, food and water. if ur just using natural light then they wont produce great results. tomato food will help but its dependent on the npk ( u havent told us what levels they are). really need to see pic of tha plants mate and any other info u can; what kind of soil/medium are u using , have u just got them sitting on a window sill, how bigs the pots, what kind of plant/seed, anything and everything u can tell us will help us to maybe give u some advice. but for starters go and buy a decent light and timer. even 2nd hand will produce better results than on a window ledge. best of luck buddy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

Chopped most of the ak's this morning. Fuck me there is loads. Ive left the popcorn and I'll get that next week. My 36oz target......think Ive smashed it


----------



## tuppy26 (Jun 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> plants dont thrive on dark....they do require it , they thrive on light, food and water. if ur just using natural light then they wont produce great results. tomato food will help but its dependent on the npk ( u havent told us what levels they are). really need to see pic of tha plants mate and any other info u can; what kind of soil/medium are u using , have u just got them sitting on a window sill, how bigs the pots, what kind of plant/seed, anything and everything u can tell us will help us to maybe give u some advice. but for starters go and buy a decent light and timer. even 2nd hand will produce better results than on a window ledge. best of luck buddy.


 
Cheers for reply, Im trying to get some piccies but he at work at the mo, so not quite sure the extent of damage/over reacting, its a tuffy here as 2 years ago I grew a bloody good plant, but last year managed to cross a male and female and yep imaging the results (boo hoo), now u have to remember we arent experts we just stick the seed in a pot and hope for the best ( i dont smoke it want the money from it lol).... mine are sat in the kitchen with sunlight and ive got the little white hairs on one of them his tho sits on a window sill its about 2 foot hight, like I say im just a mere women that can cook not gorw plants lol  x


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Chopped most of the ak's this morning. Fuck me there is loads. Ive left the popcorn and I'll get that next week. My 36oz target......think Ive smashed it


feel free tae visit old boy....awfully sorry bout slagging you...wizny meant...sorry again...lol..well done mate.
ahm off fishin today. god bless the welfare state.


----------



## tuppy26 (Jun 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> feel free tae visit old boy....awfully sorry bout slagging you...wizny meant...sorry again...lol..well done mate.
> ahm off fishin today. god bless the welfare state.


Right just got some more info if this helps me for future ref...........he planted it in Miracle Grow soil its in a 20inch pot, sits on window sill, and when he added tomato feed is when it died he says the stem is like mush and its been reduced from 2 foot so a bowl of mush now ????


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> feel free tae visit old boy....awfully sorry bout slagging you...wizny meant...sorry again...lol..well done mate.
> ahm off fishin today. god bless the welfare state.


See if you get beat my record of 3 in 3 hours. Wait till the dry weight comes in. Anything over 36 and its yours for the same price u sold me. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

quick dried a bud and gave it to my m8. Phoned him for an update. Didn't really get much sense and he said "canny be fucked, your bursting my nut" and he hung up. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats billy boy, you got any picys for me mate??....whats the smell like??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Congrats billy boy, you got any picys for me mate??....whats the smell like??


No pics m8. Ill get some up 2morrow. It stinks m8, really bad. 4 ona blocks in the close. It smell like tropical fruit, can't tell you which one, just tropical. lol Like tropical juice you get from asda


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoops, forgot a had a harvest drying, crispy crispy, hopefully it didn't go too far though  strangely a box of trim maybe 1cm deep dis still damp, but all the buds are well dried. Filled a jar though so that means roughly 2.5-3 ounces to last me 4 weeks.

Was having a smoke last night with a mate and his gf's older 17yr old brother (indeed, older, would appear my maate likes em tight haha) popped over and had a few smokes with me. He's the dodgy geezer that's breaking inbto every car he see's, little ragamuffin, we'd been smoking what my mate had bought off my previous dealer, £10 a gram, twat! so i insisted on chipping in and brought out a small tin of cheese. Fair play in that he could tell from the sight that it was propperly dried and cured, but pikeys being pikeys "mate, looks good, but man, i can get the bare dankest cheese mate, the best" to which i asked him what type, to which i said exodus to which he replied mate, that stuff's gone before it's even available. I was high so was just sat there chuckling, not sure what he must have thought of me haha, needless to say i didn't stop rolling, one after another  punish the chavs! you gotta be pretty fucking FANTASTIC in the head to consider cannabis a punishment


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

ahahahahah "mate, its gone before its even available!" that is a genious little side step! 

the other night a mate come over and we were smoking some lowryder and some "tutti fruity" (fuck knows what it is, was nicely coated in trichs and did the job) and we got to that stage where you just sort of mumble and chuckle to each other. Then he tells me this story about 6 SAS soldiers who fought off 300 (it was all in the pronunciation) "gorillas" and I was like what. the. fuck. I just sat there thinking about this for about 20 minutes before saying "how the hell were there 300 gorillas in one place" lol, I know what youre thinking, YOU DUMB FUCK, but in that mindset and the fact he said "GORILLAS" not "GUERILLAS" there is a slight difference. safe to safe a shit load of mockery followed. needs to speak properly the sly bastard. 

fucking 300 gorillas, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol. I was laughing at the irony that he was gaffing off about how he could get me great cheese that would knock me away when what he had just looked at was actually exodus, and he just didn't know better, chavs are chavs, need to sound good to make that sale  the one line i will never forget from my dealer was when i asked if he knew what strain it was, "kush mate, yeah, kush!" 

I had a booboo like that the other day, was chatting with someone who in my defense, had never ever had a single non-serious conversation with me, always chatting about laws and this and that. So he turns around to me while i'm drinking a cup of tea and asked me very seriously if i knew why anarchists only drank herbal tea, answer being that anarchists don't believe in proper tea. Me thinking it was just a statement started gaffing off with the knowledge i have about tea and it's origins, quite correctly, everyone else just started laughing their faces off at me. Anarchists don't believe in "property", doh, caught me off guard there


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

lol why do you know so much about tea and its origins?! just out of interest. 

yeh they're wiley little salesmen arent they haha. they can lie through their teeth to make that sale


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Always worked in high end food. Tea, cheese, fish, meat, bread, olive oils, you name it i've worked extensively with it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

you seem like quite an interesting fellow ttt, youre not gonna be at glasto this year are you?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/festivals/glastonbury/webcam/

spoke to one guy setting up the stages - he reckons the mud is already 5/10 

weather is looking better towards end of the week though...



WOWgrow said:


> you seem like quite an interesting fellow ttt, youre not gonna be at glasto this year are you?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

If i hadn't lost my job for not being talkative enough, i'd be there right now setting things up  I might sound interesting online when i've time to think about replies and such, but in real life i'm a very quiet person, i keep to my own devices and let others do the talking. I like to sit on the outside and analyse what's going on. Most people just take this as he's a weird cunt inne 

we've been having some real dodgy weather down here of late, i don't hold high hopes for that site once the feet start trampling through. If i went i'd errect my tent ontop of a inflatable boat  It just makes so much sense!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

hahah - i have a mate who once he has smoked goes absolutely silent... we call him mute..


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, i can be chatty at times, but yeah, i'm like E in entourage when he takes shrooms  

[youtube]E75wOkEsM_A[/youtube]

just seens this



> Judge Neil Ford QC said it was a "desperately tragic case" and it was clear that Snook did not intend to cause Mr Farley any harm.


Clear he did not intend any harm, an accident you might say. But we'll send him to prison for over 2 year anyways. Case closed.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hahah - i have a mate who once he has smoked goes absolutely silent... we call him mute..




ahaha wtf snap !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm a bit like that depends on the dope.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

I start talking backwards. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 20, 2011)

if its strong weed i go silent for abit while the voices in my head tell me im monged lol after about 20 min im back to being talkative again though lol.

Don i seen on one of ya pics you dry in your tent ... how long do you leave it in there and do you notice any difference from drying in your tent when tents still used compared to drying in dark ?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

yeh.. i think it also depends on who you are with...

if i'm high and some idiot is talking shit to me... i won't say a word... just turn around and walk away whilst he's in the middle of a sentence...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm a bit like that depends on the dope.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

man i normally don't but the last lot was too big for the clothes drier. to be honest it dried in 5 days whereas it would normally take a bit longer. shrinks a bit but then if your not selling wet gear that doesn't matter its still the same volume. yeah drying in a warm but dark place with a slight indirect breeze on them is what peeps tell you to do but in all honesty your drying dope. the quality affecting bit is the cure in my opinion. but then again opinions are like arseholes man. every fuckers got one.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone else wonder why i want out of this society so much? 






That lil graph alone indicates how fucking depressing the average persons life is. What an utter waste of a life, sickens me that we're all absolutely happy to do this without a thought for "why am i not just out there enjoying my life?" 45 years of work so you can have 16 years of most likely a shitty boring pension because you're old and can't do shit you used to and wished for.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for depressing me ttt. My job is alright though. Good laugh and make good money for very little effort


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers ttt depress me some more lol. I wonder what suicide percentages are like lol based on the same shite. Just people had enough going out in massive drugs binges


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

agreed - you need to find a job you hate as little as possible... or maybe even enjoy lolz..


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> agreed - you need to find a job you hate as little as possible... or maybe even enjoy lolz..


I think a few of us here have possibly the best jobs on earth lol. but true that im a valetor i get to play about with the sickest cars , i work hard but get payed well too.

Unfortunatly my vans dead so is my generator so now im doing shift work in a kitchen to by new equipment and i couldnt hate my life anymore atm.


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 20, 2011)

My Tomato feed NPK value = 2 - 2.5 - 4
also says mix two capfuls ( 30ml ) into 7 litres water
but i have an autoflower and i heard they need only a bit of nutes to help flowering
so what should i do? be the first time giving nutrients as a first grow.
.. i water with a 2 litre bottle aswell, can someone give me some advice?
how much should i put in the 2 litre [email protected]?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> My Tomato feed NPK value = 2 - 2.5 - 4
> also says mix two capfuls ( 30ml ) into 7 litres water
> but i have an autoflower and i heard they need only a bit of nutes to help flowering
> so what should i do? be the first time giving nutrients as a first grow.
> ...


do u post anything but nute question do yourself a favour and throw ur bottle of nutes out the window. water works itll be far less stress too.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> My Tomato feed NPK value = 2 - 2.5 - 4
> also says mix two capfuls ( 30ml ) into 7 litres water
> but i have an autoflower and i heard they need only a bit of nutes to help flowering
> so what should i do? be the first time giving nutrients as a first grow.
> ...


and id say about 4ml to 2ltrs

Edit: Dont give seedlings nutes until atleast 2 weeks old imo.


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 20, 2011)

4ml in 2 litres
for how long?

and when / what timings


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Till harvest time. When the soil is dry.


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 20, 2011)

so once every 1-2 weeks
and shud i..
go from
4ml - 2L = for how long?
and should i double the amount of nutes i give to the plant
shud i ever go do 8ml to 2l or anytihng?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

until the cows come home


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Try it and see  Noone learns from being spoonfed every detail. Personally, i read the label, and follow the included instructions.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 20, 2011)

well dudes, said i`d stick down a quick intro here (since i`m in your neck of the woods) and few questions etc, i`m ae86 grower and have just started a grow. Both for some personal and too see if i could do it knowing absolutly nothng about how to grow anything.

Started off seeding 20 plants but have wittled it down now after some research to 15 but with males to worry about this will thin out more i guess. So with limited resources and room etc i`ve managed to squeeze in some plants at home with 2 20w 2700k bulbs on them and there doing fine. After 2 weeks (from seed) there about 4/5 inchs tall, well some are others are little over 2 inchs but all look to be thriveing in there own way. They have been growing in potting compost until yesterday i topped it up with garden soil to help with the streched out stems. thats us up to date so questions:
1. As i`m stuck with height (can go 4ft max) when should i flower there on 24 light 0 dark now
reason i ask is i`ve been told that they jump up once flowering starts
2. nutes: Whats the best to give from round here can`t get the foxfarm?
3. trimming: Can i trim some of the bigger fan leaves not hoc the plant but keep it tidy

so many more questions but i`ll only fry your heads so that`ll do for now, so thats me great to be a member and look forward to learning some of the tricks f the trade.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> so once every 1-2 weeks
> and shud i..
> go from
> 4ml - 2L = for how long?
> ...


Water in the mornings , allow soil to dry , water until you get run off.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

it's best to read a bit yourself first before asking questions - search the beginner section or maybe even get a book...



ae86 grower said:


> well dudes, said i`d stick down a quick intro here (since i`m in your neck of the woods) and few questions etc, i`m ae86 grower and have just started a grow. Both for some personal and too see if i could do it knowing absolutly nothng about how to grow anything.
> 
> Started off seeding 20 plants but have wittled it down now after some research to 15 but with males to worry about this will thin out more i guess. So with limited resources and room etc i`ve managed to squeeze in some plants at home with 2 20w 2700k bulbs on them and there doing fine. After 2 weeks (from seed) there about 4/5 inchs tall, well some are others are little over 2 inchs but all look to be thriveing in there own way. They have been growing in potting compost until yesterday i topped it up with garden soil to help with the streched out stems. thats us up to date so questions:
> 1. As i`m stuck with height (can go 4ft max) when should i flower there on 24 light 0 dark now
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I like to sit on the outside and analyse what's going on. Most people just take this as he's a weird cunt inne


lol is this you ttt?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> well dudes, said i`d stick down a quick intro here (since i`m in your neck of the woods) and few questions etc, i`m ae86 grower and have just started a grow. Both for some personal and too see if i could do it knowing absolutly nothng about how to grow anything.
> 
> Started off seeding 20 plants but have wittled it down now after some research to 15 but with males to worry about this will thin out more i guess. So with limited resources and room etc i`ve managed to squeeze in some plants at home with 2 20w 2700k bulbs on them and there doing fine. After 2 weeks (from seed) there about 4/5 inchs tall, well some are others are little over 2 inchs but all look to be thriveing in there own way. They have been growing in potting compost until yesterday i topped it up with garden soil to help with the streched out stems. thats us up to date so questions:
> 1. As i`m stuck with height (can go 4ft max) when should i flower there on 24 light 0 dark now
> ...


1. Your plants will continue to growth in a vegative motion for upto 3 weeks in flowering so get them to about 3 ft then flip em.
2. Canna, bio, fox's, anything from hemp shop king bong etc etc
3. Trimming slows growth but can allow more light its 50/50.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Lololol  won't catch me chasing skanks like that  wait, that's me analysing. Is that me??!? I think i'm probably one of those guys that piss women right off, the majority of comments point towards me being rather good looking (bollocks, i'm just me, that ent right) but fuck if i give em any attention  Women are snakes with tits and i'll have nowt to do with em.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the replys guys, i have been reading everything that comes my way since they sprouted just under 2 weeks ago, thing is i think i`m too late for a proper set up. I`ll explain what i mean, this is a super economy grow so started with the seeds and a bag of compost and taught that was it.... so apart from haveing too many plants in one pot, well i say pot should say its 5 galon plastic drum cut in half, i have other things i didn`t quiet realise like the height and bushiness of these plants the nutrients and pretty much everything after the fact.


@ Onthe ball if i get them to 3ft and flip the lights to 12/12 how much more growth do you think i`d get considering i`ve 4ft flat to work with..


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

lol that is you analysing from the outside. but yeh, what kind of girl wears that to a wedding/ prom haha. 

theres a lot of horrible women out there, just gotta weed out the bad ones is all.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

@ ae86 grower, 

the rule of thumb is to expect them to triple in height in flower, most will double though. Look into low stress training to keep the height down.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

experienced one after another pure evil so i happily decided fuck it. More grief than they're worth. Had a girl i used to be incredibly close to for a number of years send me a text the other night saying 5 years ago on this day xyz, i repleid sorry luv that was a couple of weeks ago. If ya gonna try and stir up old memories to get me to talk to ya at least get the damned dates right  tit.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks for the replys guys, i have been reading everything that comes my way since they sprouted just under 2 weeks ago, thing is i think i`m too late for a proper set up. I`ll explain what i mean, this is a super economy grow so started with the seeds and a bag of compost and taught that was it.... so apart from haveing too many plants in one pot, well i say pot should say its 5 galon plastic drum cut in half, i have other things i didn`t quiet realise like the height and bushiness of these plants the nutrients and pretty much everything after the fact.
> 
> 
> @ Onthe ball if i get them to 3ft and flip the lights to 12/12 how much more growth do you think i`d get considering i`ve 4ft flat to work with..


its too hard too say dude i started out like you did , if its a sativa dominant strain your gonna struggle for space as they strech even in flower.

Best thing you can do when u run out of space is tie things down with enough string u can grow like a bonsai plant. 

take a look at my ghetto grow thread. ull see about space issues poor light streching lst plenty of my mistake to learn from.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 20, 2011)

so if they get to say 14 inchs and i flower then its possible to get a harvest and stick with my 4ft? will look into the tieing down and stuff thanks alot, will post pics later so will help with the diagnosis.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

just noticed u avatar trueno ftw


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Just found this pic knocking around, first plant i ever grew


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 20, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> just noticed u avatar trueno ftw


 
trd n2 trueno... you know your toyota`s my friend........


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 20, 2011)

get a sheep ttt theyr well gud wi a bit o lipstick

oh, n u can also choose wetha u like em shaven or not


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

never caught a fuckin thing, but who cares ? its better than having tae go tae work. god bless the welfare state.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi welcome to jackass , I'm Ryan dunn and this is the crash test dummy


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 20, 2011)

had ma first day tieing up boats n ferrys tday well dodgy,wish i was away fishin


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

only thing i tied today was my boot laces.......;memo to self:need to get velcro fastened boots , coz ahm jist too fuckin lazy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

same ol lightweights as usual then.......


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> same ol lightweights as usual then.......


 shame shit different day, u could always bring me bud


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just found this pic knocking around, first plant i ever grew


fucking looks like ya first time 2 ttt lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha, Killed her right good i did  Just after she went into flowering, around when the pic was taken, things went to shit, turned out i'd been feeding her water with a ph of 3 or something  buy cheap, stamp on it curse the manufacturer and buy a propper one, fuck buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

cabbages............


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

What strains you got there del? looks like a proper good haul of veg


----------



## kingi95012 (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cabbages............


*
Very nice +rep

How many plants? What was the yield?*


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> *
> Very nice +rep
> 
> How many plants? What was the yield?*


you people going wild over fucking cabbage lmao whatever next hay del lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What strains you got there del? looks like a proper good haul of veg


there is 2 amsterdam haze.........2 big bombs...........1 bubblebomb.....1 big bang and 1 white widow...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> *
> Very nice +rep
> 
> How many plants? What was the yield?*


7 plants 12-12 from seed 18 oz dry.......


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you people going wild over fucking cabbage lmao whatever next hay del lol









Cabbages have feelings!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you people going wild over fucking cabbage lmao whatever next hay del lol


cabbages are the new brussels........


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Cabbage sandwiches have been the flavour of the week  yummy stuff.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 7 plants 12-12 from seed 18 oz dry.......


lol you averaged per plant the same as I got from my super lemon haze vegged for 6 weeks, fuck my fucking shitty life


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol you averaged per plant the same as I got from my super lemon haze vegged for 6 weeks, fuck my fucking shitty life


yeah but you only had to mess with 1 plant mate.....it gets to be work....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Not bad at all for your 1st run though wow mate!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah but you only had to mess with 1 plant mate.....it gets to be work....


lol I was tieing her down everyday, was a ball ache. dont be moddest del, you smashed it. 


... and made my balls shrivel up and die


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

View attachment 1657403

cabbages, lemons will some1 grow some fucking weed please lol

Super Lemon Haze (fingerz pheno) day 20 of 12/12


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

she was a looker though


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol I was tieing her down everyday, was a ball ache. dont be moddest del, you smashed it.
> 
> 
> ... and made my balls shrivel up and die


try without so much veg and see what you think...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Remember that pic mate was my fave wernt it!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

its pyschosis n livers or livers/livers maybe pyscho/pyscho as some would call me im a champion labbeler lolol

whatever still stretched to fuck imo, day 20 of 12/12 and i dont need no fucking group hugs they are stretched!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

very nice pics peeps.............hows the bbs sambo


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very nice pics peeps.............hows the bbs sambo


i gave the 1st 5 i germed to a friend so i can sample the smoke before i give them a proper run, hes doing nicely with them m8.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> try without so much veg and see what you think...


dont wanna bitch about it but I was watering at about 8ph for most of the grow, left them in a tiny pot for the first 5 weeks, was just using A+B until about 7th week then added PK but no where near enough, they didnt get fed for the 6th week, lol that grow was littered with problems! this one (touch wood) hasn't had any fuck ups yet, we shall see how the easyryder does, she was at about 9 weeks veg before the flip haha.

edit: yeh pukka i remember mate, one of my faves as well


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Cant believe i missed all the action over at las's thread last night sambo lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i gave the 1st 5 i germed to a friend so i can sample the smoke before i give them a proper run, hes doing nicely with them m8.


you get someone to test your food too?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you get someone to test your food too?


..............and your women??


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

they probably only look stretched cause the last lot were so stout. you wanna see my psycho clone lol, gangliest little mother you've ever seen, looks like a daddy long legs!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> dont wanna bitch about it but I was watering at about 8ph for most of the grow, left them in a tiny pot for the first 5 weeks, was just using A+B until about 7th week then added PK but no where near enough, they didnt get fed for the 6th week, lol that grow was littered with problems! this one (touch wood) hasn't had any fuck ups yet, we shall see how the easyryder does, she was at about 9 weeks veg before the flip haha.
> 
> edit: yeh pukka i remember mate, one of my faves as well


well there you go then that explains it mate .......................got to treat em good........8ph bloody ell....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well there you go then that explains it mate .......................got to treat em good........8ph bloody ell....


didnt have a ph meter cause I saw people like don were doing fine with out it, turns out my water is hard as shit and high ph so I was done for


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello!!!!!!!............you twats windin me up or what?????


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

*crickets*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Youve screwed my mind im off to bed lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

hahaha i replied!!!!! peace man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Haaahaa thanks bro i thought i was goin crazy or somethin!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

This is weird, footprints with no people in em, i mean it's like it's them but it's not them you know what i mean.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 7 plants 12-12 from seed 18 oz dry.......


Over 2 ounces per plant at 12/12 from seed?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 20, 2011)

wots goin on lol how is every1


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

Still more to come down


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 20, 2011)

looking a good yeild there how many plants is that ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

nice one billy....your turn to skin up.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

16 robbie and I put them through hell and back


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Over 2 ounces per plant at 12/12 from seed?


yes mate.........more than i expected....happy i am..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers del. I think Ive got my k target and more


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

you going for a kg billy???


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep wow. Think I got it


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

40oz was my guess 4-5wks ago lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

just over 2oz a plant, should be well within your reach with your setup. let us know mate!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 20, 2011)

Ive got 2 big fans on and cranked the heat up. 7 day dry and out the door. Curing is for poofs.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, we can't send weed over the internet, sorry, random totally fucked stupid mind trainwreck again, but yeah, how about creating a gizmo that well, sits infront of your computer, before logging into a group chat or whatnot, you fill said gizmo with herb or hash etc, and other vice verca, then during the chat, whenever things are getting a bit serious, hit a button on your computer and 500 miles away some dude get's smoked the fuck out whether he likes it or not  in fact fuck that, i'm gonna try introduce this to the house of lords. We could see recovery within weeks. 

I should receive a nobel peace prize. In fact i've done exactly that and just sent them an email requesting that i am awarded one for my unorthodox yet faultless thinking  Hurah hurah hurah


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

> Argue as they may over it's nature, and then argue a whole lot more because that is what they are paid to do. What are the chances of a nobel prize for creating a device that would remotely render certain members of parliament and the house of lords, heavily stoned and relaxed should it be needed. Controversial as it may be, i feel the economy of a country such as the England could recover in moths, it a lot easier to fix problems without those 200 odd voices shouting contradictions into your ears. As deranged as it seems, have you ever sat in a debate circle and had cannabis present, the level of thinking and the amount of reason, it is not something to be submissed purely because of it's incorrect reputation.
> 
> Kind regards, T


Why the fuck not  maybe i'll brighten up someones day if anything else  haha, just noticed "the england" wrote the uk first then realised that's not a conutry and too stoned to work out what it is other than many islands  cheesey cheesey cheese


----------



## Griffta (Jun 20, 2011)

well thats ttt under surveillance...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

hahahaha you fucking legend ttt, reminds me of the guy who tried to sell a picture of a spider he drew ....


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha, don't blame me, they're the ones dancing around telling us it really is a democracy 







Bring it!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah ya cunt, you made me do this, just so i can see it again a couple more times myself, amuses me to no end  I actually do things "of sort" to get people to leave me alone and it works a treat


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

haha quality. this as well.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres some pics of my small operation. hard to get at them so pics aren`t great sorry. As you can see not a very technical grow but i figure if it can grow on the side of the road then i`ll manage...........

Plan is to veg for another week then go into flower. there 24/0 now so 12/12 for flowering right? 

Comeing up on two weeks old so starting nutrients tomorrow, starting small then working up. 

Another cfl to go in awell another 20w 2700k so thats 3 of them on the little ladies.

any info welcome..


----------



## Airwave (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate.........more than i expected....happy i am..


I've never done it myself but from what I've seen from others in here 1 ounce seems to be the goal. 1 1/2 if they use high yielding strains. 2 is really good. Those strains you listed are indicas too, right?

I'll have to give this a shot.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 20, 2011)

do not crash out wae pork chops on the grill.........fuckin real closew there ladies.....eyes nippin


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol dura you nutter, reminds me of trailer park boys with the chip fire.

Dude, you probably want to think about dividing off all of those plants, once root systems get tangled together you could end up a bit fucked.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 21, 2011)

ryan dunn from jackass died ina car crash yday.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13848736


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 21, 2011)

signs of powdery mildew at wk 3 of flower!?!

what would you spray???

i no bout getting increased airflow, upping the fans etc, drying out the room, but what would you spray at wk 3 of flower???


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 21, 2011)

@TTT looking into it after lunch, still ok to transplant? won`t wreck the roots? .. If i can`t get bigger pots is there any other solution to stop the roots wraping up?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've never done it myself but from what I've seen from others in here 1 ounce seems to be the goal. 1 1/2 if they use high yielding strains. 2 is really good. Those strains you listed are indicas too, right?
> 
> I'll have to give this a shot.


havent a clue about other people mate but im on 2-3-1/2 per plant...........was 1-1/2 -2 before i got the 600 watt hps...........


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

Wreck the roots, ha, what if you do, they just regrow  I recently transplanted a seedling from soil mix, she was maybe 3 inches tall, good few sets of leaves, not even big enough to safely clone though. I let all the soil dry out, crumbled as much of as i could, was left with maybe a few strands of roots covered in mud, chucked it in a netpot, stuck it over some bubbles and it's doing just great


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> signs of powdery mildew at wk 3 of flower!?!
> 
> what would you spray???
> 
> i no bout getting increased airflow, upping the fans etc, drying out the room, but what would you spray at wk 3 of flower???


isnt it bicarb that you use?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> isnt it bicarb that you use?


bicarb, skimmed milk, neem

theres a few del just wondered if any1 had 1st hand experience of using em at wk 3 of flower?


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Wreck the roots, ha, what if you do, they just regrow  I recently transplanted a seedling from soil mix, she was maybe 3 inches tall, good few sets of leaves, not even big enough to safely clone though. I let all the soil dry out, crumbled as much of as i could, was left with maybe a few strands of roots covered in mud, chucked it in a netpot, stuck it over some bubbles and it's doing just great


thanks man, as a total noob i`m going to ask alot more silly questions i think............

heading for garden centre now so,any ideas on what nutes to get me going?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

Only transplanted her a couple of days ago but the root growth is rather bonkers. It was just a lump of mud with some roots in it when i popped her in, now theree're white roots here there and everywhere  Fuck cloning and rockwool, gonna do the same to a TGA Void this evening.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bicarb, skimmed milk, neem
> 
> theres a few del just wondered if any1 had 1st hand experience of using em at wk 3 of flower?


bicarb is really harmless cant see it hurting 1little bit


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 21, 2011)

Bicarb is harmless. Ive snorted it when Dura gave me some white. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> @TTT looking into it after lunch, still ok to transplant? won`t wreck the roots? .. If i can`t get bigger pots is there any other solution to stop the roots wraping up?


you could get some bits of plastic and put them in to make a divider, but they're going to have really tiny root space anyway in those pots. its the lesser of two evils really!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

That's what i was thinking, just a sheet of perspex or such and just slot em in like a wine rack  means if there are males or hermies you're not gonna be having as large a nightmare as you would otherwise.


----------



## Griffta (Jun 21, 2011)

couple of update pics from my LED grow. 6 weeks into flower now is these cheeses


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

looking very nice griffta, that one with the burn looks fine anyway, doesnt seem to have done much damage to the bud production


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 21, 2011)

dont know if u guys already know bout this site but check it out.

www.Dogproof.co.uk








Welcome to *Dogproof*. 
Suppliers of military graded *x-ray proof & **smell proof *packaging bags. 
Simply heat seal using an iron to give a permenant seal. 
These bags are also light proof, water proof, mositure proof, and Dogproof. 
Everyone is talking about them!​





*They Work!*
Also seals in putrid odours from organic waste, perfect for storing electrical components and electronic tagging devices. Prevents any electrical interferance​


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2011)

nice work ther griffta. wot led panel r u using? is it the 357 magnum? really wanna give them a try. no heat and all cant b a bad thing. hear the new generation leds r dam good and flower great. no few canadians who grown with hps and leds and they swear the leds taste alot better and less time dry and cure


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 21, 2011)

Griffta said:


> couple of update pics from my LED grow. 6 weeks into flower now is these cheeses


dude do u get much heat off that LEDand is it just 1 you use?


----------



## Griffta (Jun 21, 2011)

cheers everyone, its not a magnum mad dog, but they are supposed to be the bollocks. If you search '140 watt custom LED' on ebay you'll find mine.
its just one panel bam and no heat at all. I can put my hand on the light after its been on all day.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 21, 2011)

wiit no way fuck cfl lol im gettin 85 degrees in my cab if i close the door with all lights on for 5 mins(1x300w 2x20w)im gettin results but fuck the heat id better have a 250 w dual spec sod than these


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 21, 2011)

quick question - how long after putting seeds into potting medium does it normally take for the first leaves to appear above ground? 

any advice for getting from seeds to healthy seedlings would be appreciated - I've germinated the seeds first using the paper towel method, then planted them in a moss peat / perlite / vermiculite medium about 1cm deep. 200W CFL about 2 inches above the pots on 24hrs, fan for air circulation around the pots, keeping medium moist as it drys out, temps about 30C - does that all sound OK?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2011)

Griffta said:


> cheers everyone, its not a magnum mad dog, but they are supposed to be the bollocks. If you search '140 watt custom LED' on ebay you'll find mine.
> its just one panel bam and no heat at all. I can put my hand on the light after its been on all day.


does your panels use 3w leds? how much was it? if i40w led must run at roughly 70- 100 watts and if that is the only light used on them plants then u done well there fruit. i got a 150 hps and my light cant get that deep penetrating light to th lower part my plants. worth a look into as really wanna give leds a bashing next round


----------



## Airwave (Jun 21, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> quick question - how long after putting seeds into potting medium does it normally take for the first leaves to appear above ground?
> 
> any advice for getting from seeds to healthy seedlings would be appreciated - I've germinated the seeds first using the paper towel method, then planted them in a moss peat / perlite / vermiculite medium about 1cm deep. 200W CFL about 2 inches above the pots on 24hrs, fan for air circulation around the pots, keeping medium moist as it drys out, temps about 30C - does that all sound OK?


Sounds to me as if you might fry the seeds with the cfl being so close. Move it up another eight inches till it sprouts.


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 21, 2011)

help please 
ok so i have some mite on my girls they are 4 weeks and 4 days in to budding, i've just let of this in there has anyone else used this before 
FORTEFOG MINI 'P' FUMER SMOKE GENERATOR







Effective control of Flying and Crawling insects in difficult to reach places.
Smoke Generator.
Effective control of Flying and crawling insects in difficult to reach places, loft spaces, empty glasshouses

Fortefog P Mini Fumers contain 13.5% Permethrin, for the control of Flying insects use one fumer per 120 cuM For control of Fleas and Bed Bugs use one fumer per 30 cuM., for other crawling insects (such as ants and cockroaches) use one fumer per 7.5 cuM. 
*Application Rate:*
Flying Insects: Use one generator per 120m³
Fleas & Bed Bugs: Use one generator per 30m³
Other Crawling Insects (such as ants & cockroaches): Use one generator per 7.5m³.

Fortefog P Mini Fumer, Ready to use Insecticidal Smoke generator is ideal for pest control against the following bugs:

Ants 
_Lasius niger,Black Ant_ 
The ant has a hard outer covering called the exoskeleton, or cuticle. It functions as armour, protection against dangerous solar waves, an attachment base for internal muscles, and also prevents water loss. It is divided into three main parts; the head, thorax, and abdomen, as shown above. There is also a small segment between the thorax and abdomen called the petiole, and is either in one or two parts according to species; some ants have a scale on the petiole itself.... More..

Bed bug 
_Cimex Lectularius_ 
A reddish brown colour, purple after feeding, invariably exposed parts of the human body are its prime target.... More..

Carpet beetle 
_Coleoptera: Dermestidae_ 
They are small, oval insects, usually less than 1/4 inch long. Carpet beetle larvae are usually about the size of the adult beetle, 1/4 inch or less in length. They have dense tufts of long setae (bristles) on their bodies. Black carpet beetle larvae have a long tuft of hair at the end of their bodies.... More..
Cat flea 
_Ctenocephalides felis_ 
Remember to treat your household pets with the necessary registered treatment. For more information please contact your local vet.... More..

Confused flour beetle 
_Tribolium confusum_ 
Severe pests in flour mills and bakeries, also found in grain and nuts tainting food and causing mould growth.... More..
Dog flea 
_Ctenocephalides canis_ 
Remember to treat your household pets with the necessary registered treatment. For more information please contact your local vet.... More..
German cockroach 
_Blattella germanica_ 
Adults normally reach 10-15mm in length and are yellow/brown with two longitudinal dark marks on the pronotum.... More..

Grain weevils 
_Sitophilus granarius_ 
A serious pest in grain and other hard cereal products tainting your products and/or encouraging mould growth.... More..

Indian meal moth 
_Plodia interpunctella_ 
The larvae cause most problems, chewing through packaging and binding food stuffs together with their silk webbing.... More..

Mill moth 
_Ephestia kuehniella_ 
Probably the main pest within flour mills but they can also found in bakeries and animal feed plants.... More..

Mosquito 
_Anopheles_ 
Female mosquitoes rest on sheltered water using surface tension to lay their eggs. Although water is crucial to the survival of larvae a surprisingly small amount will suffice. Care should be taken to remove or pierce all containers that can potentially hold water in the garden, discarded pots and tyres make ideal breeding grounds.... More..
Oriental cockroach 
_Blatta orientalis_ 
Despite having different habits to the German cockroach (Blattella germanica) the same control methods can be used.... More..

Silverfish 
_Lepisma saccharina Linnaeus_ 
Silverfish and firebrats are wingless, flat insects with two long, slender antennae on the front and three long, slender "bristles" at the rear of a tapered, carrot-shaped body. They are 1/2 inch long when fully grown....
More..

Ticks 
_Ixodes holocyclus_ 
Ticks are members of the same phylum (Arthropoda) of the animal kingdom as insects, but are in a different class (Arachnida). The main difference is the body of a tick is composed of only two sections while insect bodies have three sections.... More..

Tropical warehouse moth 
_Ephestia cautella_ 
Frequently found with imported cargos, infestations have also been reported in cereals and chocolate manufacturing plants.... More..

Wasp 
_Vespula vulgaris_ 
Widely regarded as a nuisance with a potent sting, they feed on insect larvae, meat and fruit.... More..​


----------



## Jamal1989 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wondered if anyone could help I'm planning on growing in my cupboard. I was going to try a couple of autoflowers first using a 125w cfl light and will this be enough? Any advice on which nutes are best and nice strains etc would be appreciated


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2011)

Jamal1989 said:


> Wondered if anyone could help I'm planning on growing in my cupboard. I was going to try a couple of autoflowers first using a 125w cfl light and will this be enough? Any advice on which nutes are best and nice strains etc would be appreciated


i have a 150 hps and growing 4 flowering plants at mo. got big buds so depends on how big u want and how many plants u wanna grow. maybe my light lacks abit power to b fair and a lil side lighting would bin useful. i also ent a fan of cfl as most journals i have seen using cfl the plants look weak and skinney. mayb it down to the grower tho. i have seen utube footage off a yank i think, growing huge buds on cfl so prob is down skill. also aint cfls blue or red as in one for veg and 1 for flowering? seems alot messing bout for me and they get hot also. i wood thought 125w off power for light b enough for 2 plants but am a newbie myself and anybody else here wood no better. i wood only grow with hps or led during flower stage but that just me. cfl and t5s more a starter or veg light or a light for mother plants but everybody does it different i guess. sure chaps here b more off a help.
for nutes r u hydro or soil?
strains go for wotever ya fav smoke is or easy starter plants or good yeilders


----------



## kana (Jun 21, 2011)

i need to calibrate my ph pen, but i am unable to find any shops selling distilled water, can anything else be used to substitute distilled water?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

pet store or hydro shop anywhere in town? Hardware stores and home shops (distilled water for irons) should have distilled water.

Alternatively, draw blood, or knock up a very simple evaporation catcher and boil off your water


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

blackened people have even worse aids.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Sounds to me as if you might fry the seeds with the cfl being so close. Move it up another eight inches till it sprouts.


OK, cheers, how long do they normally take to sprout?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 21, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> OK, cheers, how long do they normally take to sprout?


No set time. Some can be 2 days, others can be 5 or even longer.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 21, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> help please
> ok so i have some mite on my girls they are 4 weeks and 4 days in to budding, i've just let of this in there has anyone else used this before
> FORTEFOG MINI 'P' FUMER SMOKE GENERATOR
> 
> ...



Yes. It might work if you only have a few but I doubt it'll work if you're infested with them.


----------



## Griffta (Jun 21, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> does your panels use 3w leds? how much was it? if i40w led must run at roughly 70- 100 watts and if that is the only light used on them plants then u done well there fruit. i got a 150 hps and my light cant get that deep penetrating light to th lower part my plants. worth a look into as really wanna give leds a bashing next round


Yeah mines got 3w leds, heard they're doing 5w ones now but I've stopped reading up on it all since buying my light. Mines actual draw is 140w but your right, most leds run at less than advertised. Cheers for the props, its my first go so I've got no idea how much they fatten up over the last 2/3 weeks but I'm hoping for a decent haul


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone point me in the right direction to some guides for hash from trim ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

1. get a big bucket.
2. grab a few of the big bags of ice from tesco etc
3. place ice in bucket, fill with some water, but not too much, you want that ice to be clunking together lots.
4. add trim, if any buds, ground.
5. mix like mad for a bit, i do 15 minutes or so with a power drill and paint mixer
6. pour out through a sieve into another bucket, squeeze any watyer out or trim, and throw back in bucket, add more ice, water, repeat, twice, three times.
7. Leave big bucket of water to sit for say 4 hours or so, the tricks will sink to the bottom. 
8. use a hosepie to siphon off most of the water without sucking up the good stuff
9. pour the now smaller amount of stuff intoa glass jug etc, again allow to settle for as long as it seems to take, then use a smaller hose, pupette etc, to sipon the remaining water off, the bottom of the jar should be a big green/golden sediment layer
10. pour the now concentrated remains out onto cardboard, micron mesh etc and allow to dry up

Bubble bags do the exact same thing except they take the say 9 hours of siphoning and leaving etc, to say 30 minutes of pouring through the bags, well worth the money, but make sure to buy the big ones, i got small, a bit of a PITA

Alternatively youtube gumby hash for a video guide.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 21, 2011)

just done it ttt


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

i got about an ounce of trim and an ounce of bud i just jarred up this morning to cure prior to hashing  Another ounce or so in the freezer but that was frozen fresh so i plan to see the difference between the two lots  many hash none the less


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 21, 2011)

I've ordered two cfl's from basementlighting.co.uk.. and guess what?
they've both broke..

first one i ordered had stopped working after a bit and had loose parts inside and kept flickering..

second one just suddenly stopped working after i shut if off from the mains

the ' head ' of the bulb where you screw it in into a E40 hanger sounded like their was things inside, was this normal? as in it felt like something was broken inside for both of them..

are cfl's very delicate?

- TWO 125W CFL DUAL SPECS
- E40 HANGER


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 1. get a big bucket.
> 2. grab a few of the big bags of ice from tesco etc
> 3. place ice in bucket, fill with some water, but not too much, you want that ice to be clunking together lots.
> 4. add trim, if any buds, ground.
> ...


Cheers ttt just watch a few videos too looks like a doddle ! i might be able to get my hands on a good amount of trim to so fingers crossed


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2011)

how much trim would it take make half oz trim hash?


----------



## allywado (Jun 21, 2011)

Awrite lads, iv been havin some strong worded conversations wi they bastards BT lately wi this internet malarky goin on. Iv been cut off for about 3 weeks for no reason, bastards. Anyway, im back up n runnin for now n ive got some pics of my grow atm. Iv got 31 plants in here now, one died at birth when i snapped the tap root bein impatient. Ive got two 600W lights on either side and a 400W in the middle and half of them are in light mix, half in all mix. I switched to 12/12 a week ago so flowering will start any day now i think. Heres the pictures -




I think they're lookin healthy but its my second grow so im definately still a noob, any help, advice, suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2011)

Man ive been trying to find myself a new hobbie but one that can bring a little income. trouble is only thing i found that i liked was making glass until i saw how expensive the equipment was. Now im back to square one u guys got any suggestions ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Man ive been trying to find myself a new hobbie but one that can bring a little income. trouble is only thing i found that i liked was making glass until i saw how expensive the equipment was. Now im back to square one u guys got any suggestions ?


growing weed..........


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> growing weed..........


saw that one coming


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

fucking hell allywado, bit of a jump up from the last grow lol. Looks quality though, give us a shout when you get a journal up n running, wanna follow that one. 

what is strange is that the 400W looks brighter than the 2 600s??


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

that is a NICE fish

[video=youtube;WvhJPv4-gCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvhJPv4-gCc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## allywado (Jun 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fucking hell allywado, bit of a jump up from the last grow lol. Looks quality though, give us a shout when you get a journal up n running, wanna follow that one.
> 
> what is strange is that the 400W looks brighter than the 2 600s??


I figured i had the space and i didnt need much more equiptment so fk it . Il need to start the journal from where im at cos i got stoned n fixed my laptop but forgot to keep all my files so ive lost all my pics from before now lol. 

It certainly looks that way in the picture but i dont think it is, the lights were just heating up when i took that so maybe the 600's take a bit longer to get bright and also its a grolux bulb in the 400w and it has always looked more blue than the 600's.

Il definately be gettin that journal started soon.

Does anybody know of an easy way of watering 31 plants???? Its a bitch lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> I figured i had the space and i didnt need much more equiptment so fk it . Il need to start the journal from where im at cos i got stoned n fixed my laptop but forgot to keep all my files so ive lost all my pics from before now lol.
> 
> It certainly looks that way in the picture but i dont think it is, the lights were just heating up when i took that so maybe the 600's take a bit longer to get bright and also its a grolux bulb in the 400w and it has always looked more blue than the 600's.
> 
> ...


get the mrs to do it..............


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> I figured i had the space and i didnt need much more equiptment so fk it . Il need to start the journal from where im at cos i got stoned n fixed my laptop but forgot to keep all my files so ive lost all my pics from before now lol.
> 
> It certainly looks that way in the picture but i dont think it is, the lights were just heating up when i took that so maybe the 600's take a bit longer to get bright and also its a grolux bulb in the 400w and it has always looked more blue than the 600's.
> 
> ...


grow looks goo if ur running numbers maybe look into hydro set up ?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 21, 2011)

allywado said:


> Does anybody know of an easy way of watering 31 plants???? Its a bitch lol


Just buy large trays.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

I warned you ally boy. They are looking real good. Keep up the good work. He guys Im going to do my new method of harvest from now on. Take all the top buds and good ones and leave the popcorn. They are really starting to fatten up. Think I might get another 5-6oz off them. Good times


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2011)

kana said:


> i need to calibrate my ph pen, but i am unable to find any shops selling distilled water, can anything else be used to substitute distilled water?


why use distilled water? i think you can get ph test kits from petshops that are set to a ph of 6 or sumit for callibrating ... otherwise and this is the cheapest option , tesco sell bottled water that says its a ph of 6.5 on the side , just get some of that and adjust your meter till it reads 6.5 ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2011)

My Nirvana PPP dry weight is in .... 38g dry, not bad for a 5litre pot and only 2 week veg


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yes. It might work if you only have a few but I doubt it'll work if you're infested with them.


hi thanks for the reply airwave i have got on top of it but just wanted to give them a kick up the ass just to make sure there gone, have you used it before? thanks again for the reply


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> i got about an ounce of trim and an ounce of bud i just jarred up this morning to cure prior to hashing  Another ounce or so in the freezer but that was frozen fresh so i plan to see the difference between the two lots  many hash none the less


get some pic up please


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

Most stressful day at work ever. Pissing off alot of creditors. The things I do for my client. Fighting for the littleman


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2011)

chopped my AK48 yesterday morning, 1st attempt @ 12/12 from clone in soil took a total of 9 weeks. not weighed wet as cant see point. got a nice big main bud though ... looks like there will be about a oz once dried altogethor. heres the main Bud . using coco now for straight into 12/12 though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2011)

bit of rainy day porn 

psychosis


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

I have lots of them like that Robbie. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

Here are some of them Robbie. Nice frosty bud Don


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2011)

mine was 12/12 from the start though billy bob  lol 

yours are looking nice


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Most stressful day at work ever. Pissing off alot of creditors. The things I do for my client. Fighting for the littleman


heh sounds like ur the man ive been looking for lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 22, 2011)

btw whens a plant ready for the chop when all the hairs have gone orange/brown ? guessing


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> btw whens a plant ready for the chop when all the hairs have gone orange/brown ? guessing


the hairs will turn brown at about 6 weeks on some strains, your best bet is checking the trichs but dont harvest any earlier than the breeders suggested flowering time.


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 22, 2011)

just found this thread, happy day's, as seems to be alot of people on this forum that talk a different lingo,slag which is hard to understand, and heres me thinking us Geordie's where hard to understand,

any way's just thought i say hello,  

I'm a real dick/numpty when it comes to growing owt lol, never grown any thing in my life , nky would be great,

I'm trying to build a Good tent, I'm willing to wait, to get it right, save the penny's to buy the right gear, as believe buying once 

here is a thread of what iv just bought, 

the light was given at a price i couldn't turn down, maybe I'll use that for clone in a different tent .

but i bought the tent + bulb, 

i know its just a drop in the ocean as to what i need 


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/441660-my-tent-light-bulb-its.htmlappy 



happy


----------



## RoxieDog (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey people, been lurking on this site for tips n tricks for a few month now so thought id sign up. im located up north, in scotland in a undisclosed location  Just found this UK thread so gonna post this and do a bit reading. Catch uz all laters.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

lol what kind of light is it HN? 250/400/600W?

How big is your tent as well?


----------



## Griffta (Jun 22, 2011)

happy Northerner said:


> slag which is hard to understand


yeah we get slags round here like that too, fuckin mongy bitches 
welcome mate


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 22, 2011)

RoxieDog said:


> Hey people, been lurking on this site for tips n tricks for a few month now so thought id sign up. im located up north, in scotland in a undisclosed location  Just found this UK thread so gonna post this and do a bit reading. Catch uz all laters.


welcome to the site, there is some very good growers on here and there more then happy to help


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> the hairs will turn brown at about 6 weeks on some strains, your best bet is checking the trichs but dont harvest any earlier than the breeders suggested flowering time.


There bags seeds mate i dont even know how long i had the damn things for hah one of thems just starting to get a few orange


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

get some pics up mate!


----------



## allywado (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive got my second journal up n runnin. Come and join in the fun and all comments are more than welcome, even if its slanderous .

Click on my second grow in my sig


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of rainy day porn
> 
> psychosis


thats a fukn handgrenade,very nice man


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]6KjkiKAucA8[/youtube]


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 22, 2011)

iv got 2 weeks left out of my 8 week autos n i jus dont think il see more than 3 gram lol they look good n healthy jus very lightweight,unless as some have said,itl take 10 week?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> get some pics up mate!


ill stick some up 2mrw mate im shite with a camera tho


----------



## dura72 (Jun 22, 2011)

minced.tottalyy.ftp


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ill stick some up 2mrw mate im shite with a camera tho


lol just wack it on auto and keep a steady hand. if its not in focus, move closer or further away. easy as man.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

5 years for that now Dura. For all you english guys. There is a new law up here about sectarianism. Rangers fans can now get jailed for 5 years for singing God Save the Queen. No shit


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 23, 2011)

you scots are hardly known for your angelic voices 5yrs nick for singing in public sounds pretty resonable to me lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats what the fairy is bringing to sambo along with the other, thot Id kill 2 birds with 1 stone.lol

My phone camera does it no justice. Its covered in crystal


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol just wack it on auto and keep a steady hand. if its not in focus, move closer or further away. easy as man.


only got my n8 im afraid it doesnt like focusing hahah


----------



## budstep (Jun 23, 2011)

Where do you guys purchase all your equipment from?

For my first grow I'm thinking of purchasing this kit from ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-2m-GROW-TENT-KIT-600w-LIGHT-FAN-FILTER-HYDROPONICS-/280688086756?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a504ee4

and then grabbing the rest from other stores like B&Q

Is this complete grow kit worth it? - http://www.growell.co.uk/pure-organics-expert-kit.html


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

you should email them and ask if you could upgrade to a digital ballast and the DR tent instead of the DS for some extra money. you'll not regret it in the long run.


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)

View attachment 1661050View attachment 1661037View attachment 1661039View attachment 1661040View attachment 1661041View attachment 1661042View attachment 1661043View attachment 1661044View attachment 1661045View attachment 1661046View attachment 1661047View attachment 1661048View attachment 1661049View attachment 1661038i was just about to feed my plants when i noticed that 2 of my power plants look like males or homies, as i took what i thought was bud i squeezed it and it was hard like it had a seed inside, i also have 5 blue cheese in there that are budding. do i need to cut them down and cut my losses and start a new grow or just remove the power plants, please take a close look at pic 3,4,5,6,15 thats the 2 power plants


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> View attachment 1661050View attachment 1661037View attachment 1661039View attachment 1661040View attachment 1661041View attachment 1661042View attachment 1661043View attachment 1661044View attachment 1661045View attachment 1661046View attachment 1661047View attachment 1661048View attachment 1661049View attachment 1661038i was just about to feed my plants when i noticed that 2 of my power plants look like males or homies, as i took what i thought was bud i squeezed it and it was hard like it had a seed inside, i also have 5 blue cheese in there that are budding. do i need to cut them down and cut my losses and start a new grow or just remove the power plants, please take a close look at pic 3,4,5,6,15 thats the 2 power plants


I cant view them attachments m8


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)

View attachment 1661050View attachment 1661037View attachment 1661039View attachment 1661040View attachment 1661041View attachment 1661042View attachment 1661043View attachment 1661044View attachment 1661045View attachment 1661046View attachment 1661047View attachment 1661048View attachment 1661049View attachment 1661038


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

looks nice n frosty man, as does yours billy fella, you got a final weight yet?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> View attachment 1661050View attachment 1661037View attachment 1661039View attachment 1661040View attachment 1661041View attachment 1661042View attachment 1661043View attachment 1661044View attachment 1661045View attachment 1661046View attachment 1661047View attachment 1661048View attachment 1661049View attachment 1661038


Pic 6 looks like pure male. Get that out of there. There is stuff called Dutch Master Reverse. I cant be fucked explaining, just google it but get that male out and treat the others with the Dutch


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks nice n frosty man, as does yours billy fella, you got a final weight yet?


Not yet m8 but Im looking at a good one. Defo 30+. Giving it a good 7 days dry. For me thats alot. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

tidy weight that fella. i never understand people giving the dope out wet. you can get so much more for it if its nicely dry and a bit cured.


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pic 6 looks like pure male. Get that out of there. There is stuff called Dutch Master Reverse. I cant be fucked explaining, just google it but get that male out and treat the others with the Dutch


its 5weeks in to 12/12 2mo


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> its 5weeks in to 12/12 2mo


You defo got a male there so I would invest in the Dutch and treat asap


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy weight that fella. i never understand people giving the dope out wet. you can get so much more for it if its nicely dry and a bit cured.


Logically it makes sense, would also kick up your turnover rate a treat being dry and cured, but depends on your market, was round mates and his cousin sold hima 310 1g deal of wet shit that didn't do owt. If it hadn't been his cousin i'd have told him to walk the fuck away but alas had to hold my toung, £10 down the drain, wasn't even a joint. Yet he ddoesn't ahve to lift a finger, the stuff just walks itself outta the door within hours of him recieving it. Chavs eh.

Spent last night wtching geordie shore with a case of stella and some cheese, that shit is rather entertaining, not because of what happens simply who they are haha. you like any of em donny?  maybe greg, he seems to enjoy life more than the gym so just about a respectable member of society. I'm rather enjoying all their mannerisms and slang


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy weight that fella. i never understand people giving the dope out wet. you can get so much more for it if its nicely dry and a bit cured.


 
Im Happy Donny boy. Its dry to touch at the moment but Im giving it another 4 days or so. Really good smell too. Thats what Im after, the smell. Round here they buy with their nose, hence I cany wait until I get the livers up and running


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Logically it makes sense, would also kick up your turnover rate a treat being dry and cured, but depends on your market, was round mates and his cousin sold hima 310 1g deal of wet shit that didn't do owt. If it hadn't been his cousin i'd have told him to walk the fuck away but alas had to hold my toung, £10 down the drain, wasn't even a joint. Yet he ddoesn't ahve to lift a finger, the stuff just walks itself outta the door within hours of him recieving it. Chavs eh.


Can't get enough product to feed the weed junkies. They will buy anything. lol


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> its 5weeks in to 12/12 2mo


thanks m8 for yor help


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi i have just took a little but of but of one the blue cheese and it has seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Logically it makes sense, would also kick up your turnover rate a treat being dry and cured, but depends on your market, was round mates and his cousin sold hima 310 1g deal of wet shit that didn't do owt. If it hadn't been his cousin i'd have told him to walk the fuck away but alas had to hold my toung, £10 down the drain, wasn't even a joint. Yet he ddoesn't ahve to lift a finger, the stuff just walks itself outta the door within hours of him recieving it. Chavs eh.
> Spent last night wtching geordie shore with a case of stella and some cheese, that shit is rather entertaining, not because of what happens simply who they are haha. you like any of em donny?  maybe greg, he seems to enjoy life more than the gym so just about a respectable member of society. I'm rather enjoying all their mannerisms and slang


 a 3101 g deal!? for a tenner, sounds alreet to me man.  and as for geordie shore, its all staged man. I am nowt like that lot. i can hold me drink for a start.


supersillybilly said:


> Im Happy Donny boy. Its dry to touch at the moment but Im giving it another 4 days or so. Really good smell too. Thats what Im after, the smell. Round here they buy with their nose, hence I cany wait until I get the livers up and running


youll clean up with the livers man, one of very few strains that smells like heaven from the moment you chop it. its obv nicer with a cure but its diamond quickdried too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha, shhh £10. And stage you say ehe? eh? sure thing donny, i'll nod and smile  Does indeed seem to be them drunk with their emotions running wild every scene, what the word they use for getting drunk again, and i think they mean feed when they say get some scram, or is that drink?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

lol i gotta mate that says scram (it means food) and we always rip him when he says it because hes from yorkshire.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

scram you sure its not scran. Thats wot we say anyways


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Fuck knows, lived in England all me life and i still have issues understanding northern accents 

It would appear geordies use scrawn and liverpudlians scan


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Im fae Scotland and I can assure you its scran. Geordies are just Scottish with the shite kicked out them.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Scram in Scotland means "beat it", "get to fuck". lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/scran
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/scrawn

Internet sais no! gizza hand Don mate, what goes on here


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 23, 2011)

you scran food,an tell you to scram like billy says ya nugget lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

lol could be either really, depends on the accent. 

"beat it" hahahaha like an old man trying to get kids off his lawn with a broom in hand. that is exactly the image my head conjures up when I hear that.


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Is their any point in starting ALL over again? quick replies plz.
Basically my autoflower ( auto assassin ) has been under sunlight on a windowsill for over two weeks and i think this has stunted its growth, looks small but almost 4 weeks now..

But im thinking in two weeks time my replacement bulbs should arrive from the company and they will be two 125W dual specs, so 250w alltogheter..

Is their any point on me starting again ? im planning to plant a auto white widow which says can yield up to 70g, is their any point?
or should i carry on and wait for my order for my bulb..
or should i still keep the plant and still grow the widow and use each 125w for each plant so they get their own light..


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

I would just leave that one on the window sill and use the full 250 watts on the widow auto. At 4 weeks theres not much time left to recover it. you're better off putting all your other eggs into that white widow basket. 

ps dont expect to yield 70grams lol, expect the worst and hope for the best


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks then mann


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol what kind of light is it HN? 250/400/600W?
> 
> How big is your tent as well?


 
haha MH  the tent is 1.2L x1.2W 2.H  and the light is 600w MH superveg it's in the link at the bottem of my first post mate


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 23, 2011)

Griffta said:


> yeah we get slags round here like that too, fuckin mongy bitches
> welcome mate


 
pmsl i was meaning to say slang hahaha  

thank's mate  

been looking on here and you guys seem a canny bunch like


----------



## Griffta (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah there's a few sarky bastards on here haha. and seriously you lot, 'scran' is food and 'scram' is like "go on, scram you little shits". 
You don't have to be scottish to know that!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm talking scran and scrawn (not scram, that was my mistake)

Wikidictionary thing happily has an item for scrawn, geordie speak for food.

Having a tough time rolling joints, Tip top got put in charge of a kitchen, and as such ignored health sand safety for the pride in the food, and has a rather burned hand. Figured fuck throwing it on the floor it smells great.

I'm being fucking overwhelmed here, southern fairies assemble!


----------



## Griffta (Jun 23, 2011)

lol Ive gotta admit I haven't seen any of that geordie shore, I saw some of the original american jersey shore series. bunch of bad, bad bellends if you ask me.


----------



## happy Northerner (Jun 23, 2011)

Griffta said:


> lol Ive gotta admit I haven't seen any of that geordie shore, I saw some of the original american jersey shore series. bunch of bad, bad bellends if you ask me.


 
i can honestly say, I AM NOTHING'' like any of them fuck wits on that so called tv program, i watched a very small clip, and i honestly thought i lost brain cells, 

so please don't watch it, and tar all us Geordie's with the same brush


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, sorry, you're not those types, my bad, you're just a different type of twangy bastard  just kidding man, most of the better people you meet tend to hail from the north.

anyone here the liberty of a detatched house? All i want is to turn up the dnb and go a bit bonkers but damned family living beneath.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 23, 2011)

happy Northerner said:


> i can honestly say, I AM NOTHING'' like any of them fuck wits on that so called tv program, i watched a very small clip, and i honestly thought i lost brain cells,
> 
> so please don't watch it, and tar all us Geordie's with the same brush


but how can ya be happy and a northaner thats the bit i dont get lolol

just messing m8 fucking el your av don here ina minit what with the geordies and the scots ur taking over! lol makes us southern fairys feel lonely lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> but how can ya be happy and a northaner thats the bit i dont get lolol
> 
> just messing m8 fucking el your av don here ina minit what with the geordies and the scots ur taking over! lol makes us southern fairys feel lonely lolol


hahahahaaha, told! First time i headed up north, i got of the train and was walking through the city with a northern friend, first thing i told her was that the further north i'd gone the greyer EVERYTHING had gotten, that led to few smiles  i've welsh blood though, who the fuck am i to be mocking the northeners  don't dish out what ya can't handle like haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of us northerners call food snap lol god knows why!!...........bout snap time pal??? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 23, 2011)

my favorite accent arguement is the word for a roll .. i used to work nationwide and heard so many names .. bacon roll , bacon bap , bacon cob , bacon barm , bacon muffin , bacon bun ... wtf ?!?! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> my favorite accent arguement is the word for a roll .. i used to work nationwide and heard so many names .. bacon roll , bacon bap , bacon cob , bacon barm , bacon muffin , bacon bun ... wtf ?!?! lol


WTF are you on about its bread cake rob!!!! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 23, 2011)

hahah here we go! ... bacon bread cake just dont sound right lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

its like the fishcake/rissole arguement init haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

Few pics from tonights update lads, Blue cheese day 49!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hahah here we go! ... bacon bread cake just dont sound right lol


Its bacon on a bread cake mate but we'd call it a bacon butty anyhow!! lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel like dura im so smashed. ey up pukka ill leave a comment on he missus' tomrooow


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Few pics from tonights update lads, Blue cheese day 49!


Now thats a plant !


----------



## jasonw3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey I'm from midlands growing my own cause the price and weight of bud round here is a joke English I can get for 129 annoy but the counts round here think it's ok to sell the good shut at around 220 an oz  joke or what so I'm growing my own  there autoflowers the strain is critical can I get some feedback from you guys please cheers. Big up the Brits 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jasonw3-342845/albums/my-first-grow-lowryder-2-cross-ak47-24131/


----------



## fjkirk (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi people..advice needed, gave my gf some seeds to grow..and I need to know how to flower these plants..they hve been n her window for months, I cant figure out how to get them to flower..their getting big and well bait..? she lives London im Scotland so I need to give her simple instructions..cos shes thick.. done good tho..any ideas??


----------



## Airwave (Jun 24, 2011)

fjkirk said:


> Hi people..advice needed, gave my gf some seeds to grow..and I need to know how to flower these plants..they hve been n her window for months, I cant figure out how to get them to flower..their getting big and well bait..? she lives London im Scotland so I need to give her simple instructions..cos shes thick.. done good tho..any ideas??
> 
> View attachment 1662179View attachment 1662179View attachment 1662180View attachment 1662181View attachment 1662182View attachment 1662183View attachment 1662184View attachment 1662183View attachment 1662185View attachment 1662186View attachment 1662187View attachment 1662188View attachment 1662182View attachment 1662184View attachment 1662189View attachment 1662190View attachment 1662187View attachment 1662183


Just leave them where they are and they will flower themselves.


----------



## fjkirk (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers bud..I was going to get some big black bags to cover them at night but I think the good stuff would fall of with removing it on a daily basis so Il just take your advice and wait..I hate the wait//;\)


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2011)

fjkirk said:


> Cheers bud..I was going to get some big black bags to cover them at night but I think the good stuff would fall of with removing it on a daily basis so Il just take your advice and wait..I hate the wait//;\)


no black bags they will sweat badly but the thoerys there if you have a dark room/space move them there for 12hrs each day and they will start to bud, or like airwave said they will bud over time where they are bud aint gonna be finished until sept/oct depending on the strain.

also aswel they are pretty big already once you start to 12/12 they are gonna 2x maybe 3x in size so you might wana get a bigger window lol or lst etc.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

I see subtlety is a big part of your grow lol. massive fucking ganja leaves in the window!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

its just missing a big WEED HERE sign...


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone tried the ' auto assassin ' strain?
or ordered from ' www.justfeminized.com '


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 24, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/436794-up-date-pic-please-look-5.html

need to no what to do cut it down and start my now grow or let it go a male as got to them seeds in my bud


----------



## fjkirk (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea..I know it is bit ontop.. but its high up flats and not really overlooked..that much >_<! you would have to be really really nosey to notice..and have binoculars..

no bags..got it, she will have to clear a space in her cupboard for dark..im glad their gonna be big! 

thanks for the advice..  *https://www.rollitup.org/members/mantiszn-322934.html*


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/436794-up-date-pic-please-look-5.html
> 
> need to no what to do cut it down and start my now grow or let it go a male as got to them seeds in my bud


let em go and use the seeds my friend......................


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Few pics from tonights update lads, Blue cheese day 49!



Thats looks amazin mate , how long did you veg it?


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> let em go and use the seeds my friend......................


will do had a lot of help by all thanks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 24, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Now thats a plant !


Cheers mate!



RobbieP said:


> Thats looks amazin mate , how long did you veg it?


5 or 6 weeks mate, sure it was 6 lol...cheers


----------



## jasonw3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Robbiep that is the dogs bollocks mate wish mine was like that she's only a week younger than yours in that pic hope mine goes in the same direction


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Woop, found another potentia flatmate who's a stoner  likes to have a joint and play guitar for a few hours. although very first thing he said was it smells, smells, smelsl a bit, distinct. Might have to pick up some ona gel


----------



## Wrekstar (Jun 24, 2011)

Well i have two 125w dual spec CFL'S coming on monday
what im asking is..

- should i grow ONE auto widow, which is supposed to yield up to 70g, with both lights
- or should i add two plants, an auto white widow and an auto jack herer, and grow them both, each with 125w cfls? focsuing on each pot..


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Personally i'd run both, it is always wise to take breeders information with a pinch of salt, the yields often quoted are from under the very best of conditions. Some auto's seem to be acceptable but a lot appear to be rather dissapointing, although i've never had any experience and am loath to plant the freebie auto i got from attitude.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Plant it ttt. In fact why not get a tomato bag and do it outside


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 25, 2011)

Mornin billy boy hows thing mate??...........im feelin pretty good for a satrday mornin!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Plant it ttt. In fact why not get a tomato bag and do it outside


Outside for me is either 30cm of stone an then a 15m drop  I've ust had one package of about 20 killer beans from one fairy and another package of many many beans winging it's way over the water as wek speak, don't really have an incentive to plant it, too much great stuff about to be had, thinking about postponing canada just to get a couple grown out


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin billy boy hows thing mate??...........im feelin pretty good for a satrday mornin!


Morning m8. My head is rocking. Went for an Indian last night and consumed many Gin and tonics with a side kicker of Goldshlagers. Going to a weed party tonight which will be fun. As you know Im a bit of a lightweight, Ill be the guy laughing like an idiot and then sleeping on the couch.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 25, 2011)

morning all


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morning all


Morning m8. Fresh are we??????


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 25, 2011)

mornin dudes wots smokin


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

A weed party! Damn I need to get in on that action..


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

Nowts smoking alas, dried it a touch too much and tastes a bit naff so vaping this run of cheese.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 25, 2011)

lucky fucka lol iv got bout bout 3-4 weeks accordin to ma packet b4 i can cut n dry,but looks like itl need another 3-4 month lol

fucking autos


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol, i fear i'm gonna end up with a lot left over come mid july harvest (fear? lol), not sure what's up but been having to force myself to have a smoke in the evenings, maybe i've suddenly gotten really high but i'm happy just to open a beer stick some music on and forget abut the weed, how peculiar.


----------



## fjkirk (Jun 25, 2011)

Mornin all..


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, i fear i'm gonna end up with a lot left over come mid july harvest (fear? lol), not sure what's up but been having to force myself to have a smoke in the evenings, maybe i've suddenly gotten really high but i'm happy just to open a beer stick some music on and forget abut the weed, how peculiar.


I think thats beers gone to your head mate ! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

Think it has  seems good to me though  i'm gonna go buy me a chicken!


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Think it has  seems good to me though  i'm gonna go buy me a chicken!


ill swap chickens for your weed ! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning m8. My head is rocking. Went for an Indian last night and consumed many Gin and tonics with a side kicker of Goldshlagers. Going to a weed party tonight which will be fun. As you know Im a bit of a lightweight, Ill be the guy laughing like an idiot and then sleeping on the couch.lol


Haahaa.........im no heavy weight my self mate, when i occasionally go round to the neighbors for a wee drink lol, i end up hammered and comin round home about 9, cos the guy just smokes joint after joint all night, mix that with 18 bottles of export and im in a right tangle, he only sups 4 buds thou, i always joke and say when he comes to mine he can have a propa drink an some smoke and see if he's fucked like i am!!..........the twat always stands at the door watchin me stagger home laughin his head off!!! lolol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haahaa.........im no heavy weight my self mate, when i occasionally go round to the neighbors for a wee drink lol, i end up hammered and comin round home about 9, cos the guy just smokes joint after joint all night, mix that with 18 bottles of export and im in a right tangle, he only sups 4 buds thou, i always joke and say when he comes to mine he can have a propa drink an some smoke and see if he's fucked like i am!!..........the twat always stands at the door watchin me stagger home laughin his head off!!! lolol


bah once u smoke enough for long enough a joints just like a ciggi it doesnt get u stoned just make u feel normal i can happily get through a qtr a day but 4 beers would finish me lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Im going to make strawberry margiritas for tonight. Should be good.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

sounds fruity.. in more ways than one...



supersillybilly said:


> Im going to make strawberry margiritas for tonight. Should be good.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

i find if you constantly smoking the same strain you build up a tolerance to it... good to change it up a bit..




Ontheball said:


> bah once u smoke enough for long enough a joints just like a ciggi it doesnt get u stoned just make u feel normal i can happily get through a qtr a day but 4 beers would finish me lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Order a load of dominoez pizza aswel. Im looking forward to it


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i find if you constantly smoking the same strain you build up a tolerance to it... good to change it up a bit..


yeah dude know what u mean , if i ever buy anything i take a bit out of it and put it into my jar , so when i get stuck with a supply of one strain ive always got a good mix for myself


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm the same as you OTB, i can smoke joints almost like cigarettes, been smoking nothing but cheese for over almost 2 years. So you can imagine i am rather excited for one of my plants to turn out fem so i can have some damned alternative buds to smoke  Been a busy boy, went out and got another airstone, gonna pop some cheese quake x ak48, bought a chicken and some asian beer and bits and pieces, just finished a hash run, looks like a fairly good haul for the time involved, not much  A good day so far, although still hungover as a motherfucker.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 25, 2011)

Dear God,

Please give me a sign letting me know which immigrant taxi driver drove off with my Fred Perry jacket. He's had it for all this time, so he can keep it, I just want his address so I can burn his house down while his family sleeps.

Amen.

Yours faithfully, 
Airwave.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 25, 2011)

id be well pissed if I lost a fred perry jacket


----------



## Airwave (Jun 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> id be well pissed if I lost a fred perry jacket


£90. I only wore it three times. Saw a really nice one today though.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 25, 2011)

gutted like a salmon


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

Bored and didn't have a reason not to, ate one of my hash piles  think it was the 75 micron


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys I could do with some help please. I've germinated three lots of seeds but can't get them to grow, don't know what I'm doing wrong.

I'm getting 100% germination in 24-36hr using the paper towel method. Using various seeds from Attitude. Then I'm potting them up into a moss peat, vermiculite & perlite mix. The problem is that from there they just don't grow.

The first batch I had in a humidity dome under 200W CFL, temp about 30C. A couple of the seeds made it up the surface in about 6 to 7 days then did nothing, I found they hadn't grown any roots so I thought I'd over-watered them.

Second batch I did the same but less water, after a week they hadn't grown much either, still no roots and looked a bit shrivelled too. I thought maybe they needed more light.

For the third lot I ditched the dome and put the pots directly under the light with a fan to keep the temp about 30C, I kept the soil just moist, not wet and not drying out either. Same result, after about a week they had only just made it to surface and then didn't grow, when I touched them they just fell over - no roots, see pic.

I think the problem must be the medium or the water, I'm using mineral water, see pic of label. I tested the ph of the water, see litmus on the right. Then I tested the ph of of the water after draining through the medium, see litmus on the left - too acidic?

Any ideas what's going wrong?

I'm thinking of changing to normal potting compost and tap water (left to stand for 24hrs). Is this a good idea? I've got some sharp sand to add for drainage if that helps?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 25, 2011)

dude jus germ them in the damp soil on the window sill ...with no draft,or do ur paper towel thang.

iv lost 3 seed out of hundreds jus pressing them lightly into the damp soil.

wouldnt have the cfl over them,jus to rule that out

ps keep it simple as u can in my opinion dude seems peeps overcomplicate shit


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> dude jus germ them in the damp soil on the window sill ...with no draft,or do ur paper towel thang.
> 
> iv lost 3 seed out of hundreds jus pressing them lightly into the damp soil.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice but the window sill is a no go, this needs to be kept under lock and key in the grow room if you get my drift.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 25, 2011)

ach well jus keep them away from too much direct light n they should be fine in damp soil,make sure its damp before hand n then dont touch em an ul b fine


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

i have a feeling you may still be overwatering them... 
when using soil i water the soil thoroughly.. put the seed in.. and usually do not need to water it again until after it has popped up

also what exactly is that first picture? i know its tiny seedling that have popped .. but what are the covered in? and why are they not in the medium? if that is just germinating you are waiting to long before you put them into your medium IMO...


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i have a feeling you may still be overwatering them...
> when using soil i water the soil thoroughly.. put the seed in.. and usually do not need to water it again until after it has popped up
> 
> also what exactly is that first picture? i know its tiny seedling that have popped .. but what are the covered in? and why are they not in the medium? if that is just germinating you are waiting to long before you put them into your medium IMO...


First pic is the seedlings after about 8 days in the medium, the leaves have made it to the surface by about day 6 but then not opened properly, the white stem is mainly below the surface but there's no roots. I lifted them out of the medium to photograph as I couldn't get a good pic in the pot.
I'm watering them in when I first put the seeds in, but then just giving them a little water (like 10ml or 15ml) every day or two just to keep the medium moist.


----------



## allywado (Jun 25, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> First pic is the seedlings after about 8 days in the medium, the leaves have made it to the surface by about day 6 but then not opened properly, the white stem is mainly below the surface but there's no roots. I lifted them out of the medium to photograph as I couldn't get a good pic in the pot.
> I'm watering them in when I first put the seeds in, but then just giving them a little water (like 10ml or 15ml) every day or two just to keep the medium moist.


If thats the length of the whole seed and root when it breaks soil then i reckon your are not putting them deep enough, I just germinate in paper towels until i get about a cm of root showing then make a hole about an inch and a half then plop it in, cover it and give it a little tap tap taparoo and keep it moist.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

why did you pull them out of the medium? why didn't you just leave them for a few more days?

after germinating are you careful when moving them into the medium.. NOT touching or knocking the tap root as this can damage and stunt it..
from seed to seedling is the first and easiest step of this process.. maybe do some more reading.. 

pulling a seedling out of its medium at day 8 is slightly disruptive... to say the least...

maybe someone else has an idea... but without knowing PRECISELY what you are doing every step of the way its tough to say what you doing wrong.. everything you've said so far sounds normal...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm still here,  took a smoke break of many considerable hours inbetween  I am rather a twat, i know beer makes me sleepy sleepy so naturally start drinking it with my dinner early in the evening.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder how billys weed party was... He's probably still asleep on the couch...

What a gloriously sunny day... Definitely time for a breakfast beer!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

Just woke up. I was the first to crash. Ive got crusty shit round my eyes. Best part of the night was a Mr Whippy ice cream van pulled up. Not had one in almost a decade. There was about 12 people there and everyone was rolling joint after joint. The ak48 got a big thumbs up. Real heady high to begin with, then it creeps up on u.lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

whitey material then lol?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

Naw m8. Drinking and smoking at the same time. Had a voucher for Dominoes for a free pizza and the delivery guy said to keep it, your going to need it again judging by the smell.lol The strawberry margiritas were tasty and floored my m8s chick. She was talking shite. Brining up subjects like immigratin, politics and religion. Then she turned on him coz he was telling her to shut up constantly.lol taxied.lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 26, 2011)

must be nice that ak48 i wouldnt no tho cause i think the fairys on strike up in jock-land lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

its not properly dry yet m8. Another couple of days m8. Don't want u bitchin in PM's behind my back.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Naw m8. Drinking and smoking at the same time. Had a voucher for Dominoes for a free pizza and the delivery guy said to keep it, your going to need it again judging by the smell.lol The strawberry margiritas were tasty and floored my m8s chick. She was talking shite. Brining up subjects like immigratin, politics and religion. Then she turned on him coz he was telling her to shut up constantly.lol taxied.lol


Haha, sounds just like me  I always start gaffing off on law and politics and ethics and whatnot, great way of separating the wheat from the chaff  the girls that run back into the pub without finishing their cigarette, well don't want owt to do with them  boring cunts. Oh wait, politics and religion is boring, it's x-factor that is the shamwow


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

here i bought a e27 x4 cfl holder for my cupboard from a photography company on ebay n ther was a couple big smellyproof bags sent with the package was class.did i already tell yas?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

Time for bacon, poached eggs and toast. Sambo what was the name of the film you were banging on about the other week


----------



## iNFID3L (Jun 26, 2011)

_*get your ladies outside, its a smashin day t'day  *_


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

maybe for u but its miserable and windy here haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Time for bacon, poached eggs and toast. Sambo what was the name of the film you were banging on about the other week


kill the irishman m8 fucking good film http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6338464/Kill_the_Irishman_2011_DVDRip_AC3_XviD-CM8 thats a perfect copy


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> kill the irishman m8 fucking good film http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6338464/Kill_the_Irishman_2011_DVDRip_AC3_XviD-CM8 thats a perfect copy


Cool, Ill download now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> maybe for u but its miserable and windy here haha


Shitty where I am aswel


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> why did you pull them out of the medium? why didn't you just leave them for a few more days?
> 
> after germinating are you careful when moving them into the medium.. NOT touching or knocking the tap root as this can damage and stunt it..
> from seed to seedling is the first and easiest step of this process.. maybe do some more reading..
> ...


I pulled them out to photo them to show you the (lack of) development, then binned them. I've left some in for longer than this before and I've found that they just don't develop beyond this stage, they never develop proper leaves, as they've got no roots I guess. 

For germinating I just put the seeds in between a few layers of wet kitchen towel in a small dish covered with cling film then put it in the airing cupboard under some towels so it's dark and warm. I wash the dish out with boiling water before use to ensure it's sterile. I always anti-bac my hands before touching anything. The seeds pop in 24 to 48 hrs and I've been potting them up as soon as the root shows, some times just a couple of mm some times longer like 1cm. I wash the pots before use and rinse with plenty of clean water. I keep the bags of moss peat, vermiculite and perlite sealed so no beasties get in. I've been putting the seeds about 1cm down in the medium, covering them over, watering them in then waiting. Some just make it to the surface in 6 to 7 days, some never make it. Those that do make it never develop proper leaves. All of them just have a short stem and no proper roots like it the photo, then I give up and bin them.
From reading journals and stuff on here I thought they usually break the surface two or three days after potting and have one or two sets of leaves a week later, at that time mine are like in the photo - something seriously wrong?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

You pulled out what appear to be healhty seedlings and binned them because they weren't going anywhere???? Seedlings take a good while to actually look like seedling, mine often take a week odd before they resemble a cannabis seedling, leaves like 1mm big etc. That white thing is the root, and looked to be healthy. I've a dark star seedling that took 2 weeks to break the surface, patience man!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 26, 2011)

fucking day old jam sarnie for breakfast when i wanted a bacon,sausage,mushroom n cheese in a french stick!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You pulled out what appear to be healhty seedlings and binned them because they weren't going anywhere???? Seedlings take a good while to actually look like seedling, mine often take a week odd before they resemble a cannabis seedling, leaves like 1mm big etc. That white thing is the root, and looked to be healthy. I've a dark star seedling that took 2 weeks to break the surface, patience man!


dark star from th? heard lots of hermi talk bout that strain ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

I've heard a lot of hermie stories with regard to a hell of a lot of their gear. I generally refuse to plant any fem seeds i get as freebies from the tude, and this time around flat refused to go near the fem TH freebies. Can't wait for my next envelope, not gonna have a need to buy any seeds for a long long time, seems i'll have some lovely jubbly bits and pieces to play with, just bred my own cheese strain but a few days before spluffing got a handful of cheese crosses through the post 

I'm rocking out on doctor pepper for breakfast  or brunch or whatever, sorting my hangover right out.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

i germed in horseshit this time round n they were4 cm high in 3 days,germing is the easiest bit surely? i dont bother with fukall but damp soil or rockwool n a little shaded light.

cant go wron with a bit o patience.

im swapping a blade for 2 lobsters at work tmorrow!! i love workin wi pirates aargh lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2011)

hey acid test if i were you mate i'd get either some root riot cubes or peat puks and try them that way in your humidity dome, all i do is get a shot glass or something similar add a little water the day before i'm gonna put them in and leave it to stand. once i've put the seeds in the water they usually crack in 24hrs or so and then they go into root riot cubes and get put in the propagator with a 150w cfl over head about 3ft above this happens in a dr60 (very little grow tent) i keep the humidity high by spraying the propagator a couple of times a day depending on outside temps etc and give the root riot cubes a spray once a day so they're kept moist and NOT wet usually within 24-48hours the seed casing will be pushed up and out of the cube and then within another day or so that seed casing will have been pushed off and the plant is officially started. i'll leave them in the propagator until there's a couple of healthy looking roots popping out of the bottom of the root riot cubes and then they go into small starter pots where they get their first watering, i'd recommend small starter pots mate if your not already using them simply because i find that larger pots take too long to dry out and i don't like seedlings staying in wet soil for too long i think it slows them down a little, just thought i'd write that down for ya mate just in case you wasn't sure how some others do it i've had 100% so far doing it this way mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Hahaha, swapping a blade for two lobsters, come again?  Ent had lobster in a couple of years now, work used to cook me up a bunch of cornish lobsters for me each christmas, rocking down the pub for a work bash with a dressed lobster and plastic fork, that's the life.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hahaha, swapping a blade for two lobsters, come again?  Ent had lobster in a couple of years now, work used to cook me up a bunch of cornish lobsters for me each christmas, rocking down the pub for a work bash with a dressed lobster and plastic fork, that's the life.


yhar man i make blades/handles n the lobbys r expensive so worth a swap eh lol

i work on the pier tying up boatsn n the ferry now so hopfully get sum good contacts on z drugs front lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah wicked man!  think i recall you sayingg you wokred with silver, but didn't realised you made blades and such. I need to sort out picking up some decent knives for outdoor life, i've always fancied a cutlass but i don't think i'd get close enough to a deer to make use of it. Best knife i ever had was a pretty good butterfly knife, that went everywhere and was used for everything, incredibly useful, then the governemnt got anal and surprise surprise, yet another item made illegal.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've heard a lot of hermie stories with regard to a hell of a lot of their gear. I generally refuse to plant any fem seeds i get as freebies from the tude, and this time around flat refused to go near the fem TH freebies. Can't wait for my next envelope, not gonna have a need to buy any seeds for a long long time, seems i'll have some lovely jubbly bits and pieces to play with, just bred my own cheese strain but a few days before spluffing got a handful of cheese crosses through the post
> 
> I'm rocking out on doctor pepper for breakfast  or brunch or whatever, sorting my hangover right out.


ive got 3 plants in flower atm from T.H. (darkstar, buku and heavy duty fruity) and the darkstar was the only one not to throw out nanas


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

great idea.. also a great way to bring in bugs and unwanted guests/attention to your garden!!!



iNFID3L said:


> _*get your ladies outside, its a smashin day t'day  *_


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ive got 3 plants in flower atm from T.H. (darkstar, buku and heavy duty fruity) and the darkstar was the only one not to throw out nanas


Fingers crossed then, i've a heavy duty fruity male going and not entirely impressed, not that i have any experience with males  the dreamtime male, great big ass balls, couldn't wait to start going mad, the hdf still has small balls, and doesn't seem to want to do anything else with em.

edit: you weren't kidding when you said it was nice outside! To go for a walk or to drive off somewhere, hmm.


----------



## AcidTest (Jun 26, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey acid test if i were you mate i'd get either some root riot cubes or peat puks and try them that way in your humidity dome, all i do is get a shot glass or something similar add a little water the day before i'm gonna put them in and leave it to stand. once i've put the seeds in the water they usually crack in 24hrs or so and then they go into root riot cubes and get put in the propagator with a 150w cfl over head about 3ft above this happens in a dr60 (very little grow tent) i keep the humidity high by spraying the propagator a couple of times a day depending on outside temps etc and give the root riot cubes a spray once a day so they're kept moist and NOT wet usually within 24-48hours the seed casing will be pushed up and out of the cube and then within another day or so that seed casing will have been pushed off and the plant is officially started. i'll leave them in the propagator until there's a couple of healthy looking roots popping out of the bottom of the root riot cubes and then they go into small starter pots where they get their first watering, i'd recommend small starter pots mate if your not already using them simply because i find that larger pots take too long to dry out and i don't like seedlings staying in wet soil for too long i think it slows them down a little, just thought i'd write that down for ya mate just in case you wasn't sure how some others do it i've had 100% so far doing it this way mate


cheers, thanks for the info, sounds good


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fingers crossed then, i've a heavy duty fruity male going and not entirely impressed, not that i have any experience with males  the dreamtime male, great big ass balls, couldn't wait to start going mad, the hdf still has small balls, and doesn't seem to want to do anything else with em.
> 
> edit: you weren't kidding when you said it was nice outside! To go for a walk or to drive off somewhere, hmm.


funnily enough my HDF female was really slow to get going as well


----------



## allywado (Jun 26, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dark star from th? heard lots of hermi talk bout that strain ttt.


Iv got two regular ones of those in my grow and one is looking a bit funny, possible hermie.

Edit: just killed a male HDF and my other HDF is def a female, but i will be checking for bananas on all the TH shit now, Iv got a few in with mine


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Just pulled my cheesey scrog ouit and for 4 weeks left, it's looking absolutely corking if i do say so myself.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> Iv got two regular ones of those in my grow and one is looking a bit funny, possible hermie.
> 
> Edit: just killed a male HDF and my other HDF is def a female, but i will be checking for bananas on all the TH shit now, Iv got a few in with mine


well with my HDF an BUKU the nanas only appeared on the lower 1/3 of the plant if that helps ya?


----------



## allywado (Jun 26, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> well with my HDF an BUKU the nanas only appeared on the lower 1/3 of the plant if that helps ya?


This scares me lolol. Imma have to do a good check tonight, its gonna be a long check but i need to do it anyway. I left my old man in charge for a week n he reckons he knows the script so moved all my plants about and bought 'baby bio' sayin this is the stuff you need son hahaha, mad man. Well before he moved them i had only marked my single strains cos i knew where the other ones were but now its all muxed ip so i have to get some order back in that room. 

Il get a good swatch tonight when the lights come on. Thanks very much for the warnin lads, i wouldve just been checking the tops for pistils so il be a bit more vigilant now, cheers lads


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

U got the dutch ally. A must if using femzd seeds


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

bloody 94 here today, my girls in the loft aint gonna like that lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ah wicked man!  think i recall you sayingg you wokred with silver, but didn't realised you made blades and such. I need to sort out picking up some decent knives for outdoor life, i've always fancied a cutlass but i don't think i'd get close enough to a deer to make use of it. Best knife i ever had was a pretty good butterfly knife, that went everywhere and was used for everything, incredibly useful, then the governemnt got anal and surprise surprise, yet another item made illegal.


yhar dude work with silver n gold etc all one offs,might make some trimming scissors like bonzai ones but sharper mwahaha


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 26, 2011)

94???fuk that haha gud strong gales n rain up here must be like 12 outside lol n 9o in ma cab cos the big shitey cfls are roastin


----------



## allywado (Jun 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U got the dutch ally. A must if using femzd seeds


I dont have that no, il just hope i dont need it cos im skint the noo man. Canae get a job anywhere....


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

I could be doing with a bit of heat aswel. This fucking weed is taking forever to dry. Now on day 6. Reckon another 4-5 days or so. Shitty Scottish weather


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

allywado said:


> I dont have that no, il just hope i dont need it cos im skint the noo man. Canae get a job anywhere....


If the worst comes to the worst, I know a little fairy who has a spare 100ml


----------



## allywado (Jun 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If the worst comes to the worst, I know a little fairy who has a spare 100ml


Plenty a these fairys makin appearances lol. That would be lovely but if i do need it im sure i can conjure up some dosh for it. If its only one or two plants then il probably just bin them anyway, got another 28 to keep me happy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

Afternoon all, this is the cheese cut i got sent, can anyone tell me if its Exodus or not? starting to stink even in veg if that helps lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

Homemade Mac cheese for dinner tonight.(not that kind of cheese ttt. lol) Then over to the grow for a little check up


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

mr west will know for sure.. but apparently you need to look for a double serration on the leaf



Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, this is the cheese cut i got sent, can anyone tell me if its Exodus or not? starting to stink even in veg if that helps lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1665115View attachment 1665114View attachment 1665113View attachment 1665112


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> mr west will know for sure.. but apparently you need to look for a double serration on the leaf


cool, does he pop in here still or is it best to wander over to his thread?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

post it in his thread bro


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

yeh.... try here >> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

westy said a while ago double serations werent exclusive to the exo. I think it should have them though, my psychosis has a few double serations, not all of them though. for those who dont follow my thread, here you go!


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

Rather unusual dilemma
hey every1 at RIU,

i am currently 10 days into vegging GHS Trainwreck, Exodus Cheese, AMS and White widow in coco and clay pebbles with the full canna nute range and its going great, i have just transplanted them into 15L pots their final home a few hours ago. I am using a 250w 64k CFL at the minute and i am going to put the 250w MH in and take the CFL out in a few days (2 weeks old).

The current situation is i have none of my own smoke and i hate paying twenty quid for 2 grams ( if im lucky) of rushed green. I have immediate access to a few 60 day wonder seeds and/or low life ak47 auto feminised seeds which can be grown seed to harvest in 70 days. I have space in my tent to squeeze a couple (2 maybe 3) in with the plants i have already got going.

My question is with the MH on 20/4 can i grow the autos healthily or am i better of using my 250w HPS bearing in mind i am vegging my other plants in the same tent. And also this means i will be vegging the plants i have now for around 12 weeks - is this possible? will they still be healthy i.e going hermie or can they flower on their own accord once the get to a certain age?

Please only post if you KNOW what your talking about preferably from experience or at least say if your just taking an educated guess 

Thanks in advance


----------



## allywado (Jun 26, 2011)

@ WOWgrow, that plant looks like half my whole grow lol, Nice one bruvvvvaaaaaaa!


----------



## hannahh (Jun 26, 2011)

bout £180 oz.. but they like rockinhorse shit... when u get n eith for £20 its oright but never what you see on pictures... hence the reason i got me 1st grow on indoor, however its not as easy as it looks but im sure ill grow better weed then the shit sold in Hull...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> Rather unusual dilemma
> hey every1 at RIU,
> 
> i am currently 10 days into vegging GHS Trainwreck, Exodus Cheese, AMS and White widow in coco and clay pebbles with the full canna nute range and its going great, i have just transplanted them into 15L pots their final home a few hours ago. I am using a 250w 64k CFL at the minute and i am going to put the 250w MH in and take the CFL out in a few days (2 weeks old).
> ...


lol sounds exactly what I did this grow. my ak47x lowryder didnt flower so I would recommend the 60 day wonder. (the plant I posted above you is the Ak47xlowryder)

theres a thread on here about flowering under MH and it basically said if you want conesseiur bud then you should flower under MH but if you want yield then HPS. I flowered my lowryder 2 under MH and it produced wicked bud. 

vegging 4 plants for 12 weeks under that much light is not gonna work though mate, youre not gonna have a big enough light spread. you should keep the CFL in there as well as the HPS if you can as well, the more light the better. the plants wont hermie if vegged for a long time, they will show pre flowers but wont flower either. 

haha cheers ally, aaaaaa saiiiiidddddd, NICE ONE BRAVAAAAAAAA


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

sae that looks like a large cut.. i'm guessing that didn't come through the mail.. lolz..



Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, this is the cheese cut i got sent, can anyone tell me if its Exodus or not? starting to stink even in veg if that helps lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1665115View attachment 1665114View attachment 1665113View attachment 1665112


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol sounds exactly what I did this grow. my ak47x lowryder didnt flower so I would recommend the 60 day wonder. (the plant I posted above you is the Ak47xlowryder)
> 
> theres a thread on here about flowering under MH and it basically said if you want conesseiur bud then you should flower under MH but if you want yield then HPS. I flowered my lowryder 2 under MH and it produced wicked bud.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, i was thinking about space/light myself, my tent is 90cmx90cm and i cant really go higher than 250w due to being a stealth grow and heat being one of the biggest security issues i am tempted to loose a couple of the plants i have now and just keep the trainwreck and its gunna be a tossup between the cheese and WW. and this will easily make enuf room for three autos (hopefully) ill just have to get a screen on them and contain them best i can an prop the autos up to get closer to the light. wich breeder was the ak47 of? ive heard good things about them until now 

thanks again mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Just going on a gut hunch i don't think that is the cheese. Don't look right, too straight and proud. Cheese is a viney fucker. Just don't seem right to me. Eiother way looks nice and healthy, flower that!


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

whats the deal with greenhouse seeds exodus cheese? is it proper? im not expecting it to be like original uk but has any one grown it im not sure if its the same strain that mr west grew in his thread cheers peeps


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> Cheers mate, i was thinking about space/light myself, my tent is 90cmx90cm and i cant really go higher than 250w due to being a stealth grow and heat being one of the biggest security issues i am tempted to loose a couple of the plants i have now and just keep the trainwreck and its gunna be a tossup between the cheese and WW. and this will easily make enuf room for three autos (hopefully) ill just have to get a screen on them and contain them best i can an prop the autos up to get closer to the light. wich breeder was the ak47 of? ive heard good things about them until now
> 
> thanks again mate


im in the same tent mate and you could do if you loose 2 of them. I would go cheese an trainwreck but thats just me  You could fit 3 autos down the front similar to this setup. that is a lowryder 2 front left, finished in 55 days and started flowering at the second node lol. 14g dry I think, nice smoke. Ive only read good things about easyryder from the joint dr but I suspect as I got it from pick n mix seeds (single seed) it might not of been the proper seed. Smells class though and looks lke a nice indica dom hybrid so Im not bummmed lol. 





[/IMG]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Nah, not the real deal from what people have reported, not surprising though considering a good bit of what GHS sell don't appear to be the real deal. Although this is true with many many breeders. There are two other breeders claiming to sell exodus seeds. Niether of those appear to be the real thing either, very close maybe but not quite. A seedbank owner or his friend, not sure, recently ran a run of the GHS exodus, there were many different phenotypes, exodus is a phenotype, if you're getting other phenotypes then they aren't the exodus phenotype by my reckoning, seems to make sense.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

just a thought ttt, you know how we adapt and our genetic changes over time, surely if a cut is kept around for long enough, all the different conditions and cuts that are taken could spark some sort of genetic diversity? I dunno man. theres something really sinister looking about the real exo, one spikey mo fucker.


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> im in the same tent mate and you could do if you loose 2 of them. I would go cheese an trainwreck but thats just me  You could fit 3 autos down the front similar to this setup. that is a lowryder 2 front left, finished in 55 days and started flowering at the second node lol. 14g dry I think, nice smoke. Ive only read good things about easyryder from the joint dr but I suspect as I got it from pick n mix seeds (single seed) it might not of been the proper seed. Smells class though and looks lke a nice indica dom hybrid so Im not bummmed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'ya no wat fuk it i will keep da cheese and trainwreck coz they've took off the best anyways and should give a nice big yeild after 10 - 12 weeks veg! and put the WW and AMS in the garden and just see wat happens with em the ams shoundnt do too bad outdoors dunno about WW. the ak seeds were bought from attitude not cheap ;s lol so shuld be the real deal i really want the ak, 60 day wonder and lowryder just dont seem that appealing to me lol 

wat do u think do u not find temps a problem with a 400 watt?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

a bit of squash wow?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Aye that certainly is the case, although from my completely limited understanding on evolution, i mean all i know is that it happens, fuck creationists, but this is my take. 1. genetic variation and mutation tends to take millennia, not 30 years, and 2. normally an external variable to force a random mutation of the genes. That's all just guesswork though  Mine certainly ent mutated since i got it a few years back 

Had lots of petrol in the car so i drove down south today. In a tiny nothing place in the middle of nowhere down some random country lanes i found, i happened upon an open garden. Paid my £3 to whichever hospice it was sponsoring, and mosied in, christ almithgty. First thing you saw was a huge fruit and veg plot, easily enough to feed a large family, then on from that was a large outdoor toilet, just stone and wood, big stone basin etc, then around the perimiter of the garden were tiny houses, a couple of meters tall, there was one with a genuine thatched roof, one had a wraught iron staircase and real stainglass windows, there were 3 in total and a 4th which was a post office/general store. It was a tiny little village in his garden for all his grandchildren, absolutely amazing. The rest of his grounds were simply incredible. New paragraph, break things up 

I met the owner and had a good chat, he must have been 70 odd, somerset accent, lovely bloke, he took me in and showed me around the inside of the house, huge exposed beams, homely warm and jsut lovely. There were also greenhouses and potting sheds and guest houses. The thing that he showed me that really got my eye was a huge workshed. He had 6 large tools in there and from there he existed, a carpenter. He had never made something in anticipation, through word of mouth there was always enough for him to make to sell, he showed me a pair of windows he'd spent 40 hours on, but would retail for many thousands of pounds in a real store, he did them for whatever he needed to get by. Self sufficient to an extent.

The real reason i'm still so amazed by what i was shown, was that he bought the house and land 40 years ago, for £1200, an utterly derelict house, nothing else, through hard work and a great sense of taste, he turned a £1200 trainwreck into probably the most amazing house i've seen in my life, and it must be worth in the range of £750k now, if not more. Absolutely everything there he did himself. All of it beautiful. Gonna try and visit him again and get some pics and learn more about how he did what he did and learned to do what he did. Been in the market for an abandoned house for a few months now. 

Best way i can describe it in short is kinda like the house from humboldt county (film) except indescribably better 

Since you all missed church today there's your sermon for the week, moral of the story being nice fucking house mate!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Fatty4Matty said:


> d'ya no wat fuk it i will keep da cheese and trainwreck coz they've took off the best anyways and should give a nice big yeild after 10 - 12 weeks veg! and put the WW and AMS in the garden and just see wat happens with em the ams shoundnt do too bad outdoors dunno about WW. the ak seeds were bought from attitude not cheap ;s lol so shuld be the real deal i really want the ak, 60 day wonder and lowryder just dont seem that appealing to me lol
> 
> wat do u think do u not find temps a problem with a 400 watt?


yeh just stick the other two outside and go for it. I really liked the lowryder 2 smoke, never tried the 60 day wonder or easyryder. i used 400W MH for veg and on 600W HPS for flower, at the minute its fucking warm in there, probably like 28-29C but thats only cause of this strange heatwave.



mantiszn said:


> a bit of squash wow?


you're telling me mate! 



tip top toker said:


> Aye that certainly is the case, although from my completely limited understanding on evolution, i mean all i know is that it happens, fuck creationists, but this is my take. 1. genetic variation and mutation tends to take millennia, not 30 years, and 2. normally an external variable to force a random mutation of the genes. That's all just guesswork though  Mine certainly ent mutated since i got it a few years back


there was an issue of new scientist a couple weeks back which spoke about genetic mutation and how a shoal of fish in this like mutated over 20 years to loose their scales as they came from salt water, its all situational though isnt it. 

lol nice fucking house mate!!!


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

my shits hittin 30 today n thats with a cfl bloody silly and its humid as a mutha had to get my triger finger out on the mist bottle before with them still being wee babas not gud


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

have you got 2 rooms?


----------



## Fatty4Matty (Jun 26, 2011)

another kwik question is it a big deal if temps are droppin to say 10 degrees c ? lights off?itll be just the same as outdoor night temps?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any lightweights still up lol

1st pic is slh (fingerz) pheno second is either pyschosis or livers??? both are day 20 of 12/12


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 27, 2011)

morning lightweights hows every1 this fine sunny morning gonna be a very hot day 2day in the southeast dunno bout everywhere else.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Southwest and it better not be a hot one, although the blinding sunshite creeping through the blinds this early is a bad indication. I got blind drunk last night and might have accidentally woken someone up with a text, they returned the favour and woke me up a few hours ago and now i've got one of those shakey shakey hangovers, i'll have no fingers by the end of work this evening 

Made a decision and am putting the progression of my life as a higher priority than a ski holiday, so well, hand in hand with improving where my life is going, also means i don't have to unwind the grow  my first "life priority" is to become a fantastic cook, and to buy a freezer, with these two things i think i can combat my alcoholism, my diet (duh) my physical fitness and genera..y get the ball rolling. I look in the mirror these days and think christ you look like shit man, chalky white, gaunt, thin, kinda like the descrition of sirius black from harry potter


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> morning lightweights hows every1 this fine sunny morning gonna be a very hot day 2day in the southeast dunno bout everywhere else.


yup its into the 70`s here already


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Gah, every reg seed so far has turned out male, so much for variation from cheese. Time to get the cheese clone in there, doh. Veg cupboard is used for nowt but storing grow stuff, so think i'm gonna expand it to keep mothers.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2011)

morning all. anybody else having trouble keeping grow cool? to fecking hot this weather


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Dunno mate, don't have a thermometer so i just play the game of ignorance  always have.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah i think im gonna have to buy a de-humidifier or summat lol


----------



## jasonw3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Afternoon everyone. not looking forward to the heat wave (mainly cause im at work) my temps running at around 27.5 oC so gona have to get a few fans on the go before it gets outta hand. Is it a bad idea to turn lights off if it gets to hot? With the lights been off when they should be on will it effect the plants in anyway.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah mate its too hot my cabs at 90 with doors open and house door too cant get enough fresh air in here lol. ttt , if just been a mong germ'd a huge amount of seeds , and no soil to put them in can be put in tissue baggie and posted if u want something new , i dont like letting em go to waste.


----------



## allywado (Jun 27, 2011)

Good afternoon lads, not so warm up where I am today. I've got my lights off from 10 til 10 durin' the day too so I hopefully wont get any problems if we do get that week of summer anytime soon. I went out n had a good clean and trim last night, took me an hour n a half but time flys when your havin' fun. I had a good look for nanas on all my plants and cant see any as of yet but its not long into flowering so il keep on top of that one. I'm finding the leaves in the lower quarter of my plants are just dying off, it happened in my last grow too with different soil so i've got no clue why its happenin. Do any of you find this a common thing or know why it might be happening? 

Heres a few pics from last night anyway, you can see in some of the single plant pics where the leaves are dying, I had just pulled leaves off that were tottally fooked before i took the pictures.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there any tricks to seed up the flowering process ? ive decided one of my plants isnt going to produce much and id be better off removing it and gaining more light to the others. But i dont want to simply bin it , it is and im guessing half way through its flowering. Knowing i want it out ive started giving it just water but is there gonna be any point in taking it down early?

Also roughly how long do the buds take to finish after their first signs of orange hairs , 2 week , 4 weeks ?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Is there any tricks to seed up the flowering process ? ive decided one of my plants isnt going to produce much and id be better off removing it and gaining more light to the others. But i dont want to simply bin it , it is and im guessing half way through its flowering. Knowing i want it out ive started giving it just water but is there gonna be any point in taking it down early?
> 
> Also roughly how long do the buds take to finish after their first signs of orange hairs , 2 week , 4 weeks ?


you could feed it some ghe ripen to speed it up.


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 27, 2011)

View attachment 1666606View attachment 1666605View attachment 1666604View attachment 1666603View attachment 1666602
ok so up to date pic from today they are 5weeks and 3 days in to 12/12 what do you think please


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you could feed it some ghe ripen to speed it up.


just getting forums with ghe questions mate wheres a good place to pick that up.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> just getting forums with ghe questions mate wheres a good place to pick that up.


most hydro shops stock ghe or online its only cheap £5-6 for 500ml


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> most hydro shops stock ghe or online its only cheap £5-6 for 500ml


nice one ill take a stroll to king bong on my day off then


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Is there any tricks to seed up the flowering process ? ive decided one of my plants isnt going to produce much and id be better off removing it and gaining more light to the others. But i dont want to simply bin it , it is and im guessing half way through its flowering. Knowing i want it out ive started giving it just water but is there gonna be any point in taking it down early?
> 
> Also roughly how long do the buds take to finish after their first signs of orange hairs , 2 week , 4 weeks ?


how long has it been in flower?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

give it extra dark if you can..............


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 27, 2011)

ok mate i think its going to be very much "if"


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Is there any tricks to seed up the flowering process ? ive decided one of my plants isnt going to produce much and id be better off removing it and gaining more light to the others. But i dont want to simply bin it , it is and im guessing half way through its flowering. Knowing i want it out ive started giving it just water but is there gonna be any point in taking it down early?
> 
> Also roughly how long do the buds take to finish after their first signs of orange hairs , 2 week , 4 weeks ?


Play them some lady gaga shite,pop music chart shitey fukwit crap that madmongofukinpikeys play in tesco n garages jus to do your head in.

If any plant hears that pish itl wanna die an die fast so thats the best input ul get from me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuckin hell lads, temps were 33c in my room last night 65%humidity,...........only just realised my extract fan has packed in and is barely even spinnin, think its been like it a couple of weeks cos temps all of a sudden raised from like 24-26 to like 27-29 and the humidity raised, i just thought it was gettin hotter, wernt till i reset max-min last night and checked i realised, only did it cos i was red hot and thought i best check the girls ive been gettin lazy and not even checkin cos everythins been sweet for so long.
Im thinkin it may have fucked them a little, theyve must of had fuck all fresh air for days + with the humidity that high im shittin it, about gettin mold, real glad im choppin in the next few days, i noticed the plants were doin wicked the week i added overdrive, then thats when i noticed the rise in temps and they have seemed like they havent grown since just stayed nearly the same and a few of the top leafs have dried up
So looks like a new fans in order,.............i no this gets asked everyweek, but whats a good fan to get with a decent price, i only need a 4" 1??


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 27, 2011)

Del recommends ruck I believe.. And don always suggests fantronix.com (I think he has shares haha)

But the hvk/rvk are decent too I believe.. You can also pick them up from 3ch, gonna be ordering a 5" rvk/rhino kit soon my room is also suffering..


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

oh dear dear dear. wot a fuckin week.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why is it that adverts for Durex Condoms are banned until after the 9pm watershed, yet Tampax see it fit to ruin my appetite every fucking mealtime?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I nearly had a threesome last night, but my girlfriend decided she didn't want to at the last minute.

Gerald and I still had a great time though.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

My wife walked in the kitchen and said, "That smells nice, what is it?"

"Its a red wine sauce I've made." I pointed my finger towards her and said, "Have a taste."

She said, "That tastes fucking disgusting."

"Sorry, wrong finger... scratched my arse with that one."


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Cheers for the offer otb, alas already set off again with a couple of cheese quake x ak48 i think they are.


----------



## Griffta (Jun 27, 2011)

this is one of my confidential cheezers at the week 7 mark. these ladies got 2 weeks to go according to the breeder


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bloody hell. I was looking forward to this tube of Pringles, but there's only three in there and they're all tennis ball flavour.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the like button, so good for a lazy people


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

with you on that one ttt lol. las an sambo are both advocators of the like button an all. 

anyone thought it was hot today? it was fucking 39c on the factory today, 12 hours sweating it out in trackies an a tshirt, night fucking mare!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got back from loch lomond golf course. It where they play the Scottish Open. Very tough but good. Shot 108.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hot as a fucker and pissed it down with rain all day, what the fuck good is a hoody if yer gonna sweat like a pig in it, so i just got wet and enjoyed myself 

Dunt mean shit to me silly billy but i enjoyed pitch n put with a bifta and some northern monkeys  Keep meaning to go visit a course and look on ebay for some clubs but fuck off, i'm me, i rarely get beyond crisps for dinner, fuck golf for effort right now


----------



## ride12 (Jun 27, 2011)

any 1 got any advise on grow tents looking at a 240cm by 240cm by 200cm bit of advise wouldnt go a miss


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just got back from loch lomond golf course. It where they play the Scottish Open. Very tough but good. Shot 108.lol


108!!!! what were ye tee'ing off with ? a fuckin sand wedge!lol next time trying puttin yer balaclava on the right way round.l


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 27, 2011)

There wasnt a par 4 under 400 yards m8. Right tough. The greens were like fucking glass. Very tricky. Got a birdie on one of the par 5's.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just got back from loch lomond golf course. It where they play the Scottish Open. Very tough but good. Shot 108.lol


ive been there an all, I had a horrible game! had to give up after 9 holes lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

birdie on a par 5 is damn good for those kinda courses, i was never a great golfer but we have alittle local 9 holer just up the road so all the kids from my home town played golf, i suppose its the same as if u live near the sea you learn to swim. the only shot i was ever any good at was driving, i can hammer a ball but my pitching is godawful and i'm jist no gonny mention ma puttin.....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

golf is so frustrating, ive cycled through all 3 shots, ill drive well, pitch and putt shit, then drive shit an pitch it next to the hole from a bunker ... then miss the putt lol. fuck golf man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 27, 2011)

Got mold in my bud lads so gutted  .................but rambo 1st bloods on itv  .......what a film!! lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> golf is so frustrating, ive cycled through all 3 shots, ill drive well, pitch and putt shit, then drive shit an pitch it next to the hole from a bunker ... then miss the putt lol. fuck golf man


treat golf like a woman, gently place it in front of you, move anything out its way that may hamper or irritate its path thru life, look far ahead and see where you and it want to be .....and then pick the biggest fuckin lump o metal in yer bag and fuckin mangle the cunt as hard as ye can......always bring spare golf balls.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 27, 2011)

French military capacity was severely damaged today when it was announced that their biggest white flag factory burnt down.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

'm a teacher in an all girls school and this morning one of the teen girls came to my office and said "Sir, I went to the Doctors yesterday with a sore eye and he told me to take my bra off, is this normal?"

"Yes, don't worry It's perfectly normal" I replied,
"Now drop your knickers, I need to check your homework.


----------



## ty816 (Jun 28, 2011)

hi lads, im a noob and am about to begin growing my first own bud.

ive gathered information for a week now and here is a list of equipments im going to be using....after you folk's suggestions. Please feel free to tell me whats good/wrong with these equipments, or even how to get cheaper versions. Im going to plant 4 plants aiming around 80cm tall as room is an issue for me. 

1. Dimmable lumatek digital ballast 600W - 165 quid
2. Sunmaster 400W and 600W Dual spectrum grow lamp - 55,000 and 90,000 lumens respectively - 19.5 +2- quid
3. Euro budget reflector - 19 quid
4. pair of easy-roll adjusters - 8 quid
5. maxiswitch 2-way light controller (10A) - day/night - 40 quid
6. RUCK100A - acoustic ducting - 230m3/hr - good for 600watts of light - 120 quid
7. budget 5 filter use for 125mm - 43 quid
8. bud box 60 x 60 x 160cm - 78 quid

Total of approx 500 quid but with discount and finding some other cheaper prices on ebay i believe i can get it down to around 400 quid

Is this a good setup though? i dont have the chance to talk to anyone about it so i rely fully on this forum but people tend not to reply my threads....

Also do i need another fan for inlet/exhaust?

And is the 2 way light controller really necessary?

What other equipments apart from nutrients and soil that i need?

Also i heard that with my light setting the plant may be sun dried....true not??

all my equipment research are to do with this website - http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/

SORRY about all the questions, just cant stand to wait anymore to ask one question one by one.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 28, 2011)

ty816 said:


> hi lads, im a noob and am about to begin growing my first own bud.
> 
> ive gathered information for a week now and here is a list of equipments im going to be using....after you folk's suggestions. Please feel free to tell me whats good/wrong with these equipments, or even how to get cheaper versions. Im going to plant 4 plants aiming around 80cm tall as room is an issue for me.
> 
> ...


seems like you done abit of research you will get some nice buds from that kit yeah could get certain things different my input would be look into aircooled reflectors would love to help more but just done a huge pipe for breakfast n it aint agreein to well with the vodka n pizza from last night lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

ty816 said:


> hi lads, im a noob and am about to begin growing my first own bud.
> 
> ive gathered information for a week now and here is a list of equipments im going to be using....after you folk's suggestions. Please feel free to tell me whats good/wrong with these equipments, or even how to get cheaper versions. Im going to plant 4 plants aiming around 80cm tall as room is an issue for me.
> 
> ...


dont get a cheap carbon filter as they restrict air flow.........get a lumatek.....good ballasts


----------



## ty816 (Jun 28, 2011)

i am wondering would temperature be a true matter if i am planting only four plants (approx 80cm) in a 60x60x160cm tent??


----------



## allywado (Jun 28, 2011)

ty816 said:


> i am wondering would temperature be a true matter if i am planting only four plants (approx 80cm) in a 60x60x160cm tent??


The amount of plants doesnt really change temperature but the big 600w light will so you will definately need some ventelation in a tent that size


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

60cm x 60cm is gonna get HOT especially wihtout something like a cooltube etc.The HPS also seems to be pretty expensive, i picked up a good 600w from ebay new for £90 i think it was which came with a cheap reflector and a dual spec bulb. 

As to filter, i grow cheese which is a bit pongy, and i boubght a value filtration kit when i started, just the cheapest components, that carbon filter has been sat in the attic for 2 years now and it still appears to be working. Only comments i've ever had were about the smell of cannabis smoke, not fresh cannabis. The airflow has substantially decreased since i started, no doubt it's caked with dust up there, never checked it in all that time, but it's still keeping my temps in check, or rather buds are still growing so...


----------



## ty816 (Jun 28, 2011)

i was looking through ebay...the cheapest 600w dimmable i found was 125 quid. i feel very lost....seems like im the only one buying overpriced equipments. im in the kingdom, where is it possible to get cheap equipments for the same quality??


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah, I didn't bother with dimmable. I worked out what my room would handle and just bought the 600w. Right now i'd personally hold off on buying and google around and see just what that small tent can handle, i'd be mad if i spent that much and found the tent wouldn't stay under 100 degrees or whatnot (maybe you have researched this and i'm just being condescending )


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 28, 2011)

i believe in fairys now haha


----------



## ty816 (Jun 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, I didn't bother with dimmable. I worked out what my room would handle and just bought the 600w. Right now i'd personally hold off on buying and google around and see just what that small tent can handle, i'd be mad if i spent that much and found the tent wouldn't stay under 100 degrees or whatnot (maybe you have researched this and i'm just being condescending )



This is amazing info man!! Never though about it. Share more, I want to listen!! Thanks man


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i believe in fairys now haha


fairys rule


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2011)

anyone here interested in a tent 1.2 x 1.2 x 2 ... homebox XL silver mylar version http://www.homebox.net/dhtml/product_family_homebox_xl_silver.php... pm me with a price if interested also willing to swap for a DR90 version 2 .... PM if interested


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

i aint got a fairy................i got the devil on my shoulder.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

ty816 said:


> i was looking through ebay...the cheapest 600w dimmable i found was 125 quid. i feel very lost....seems like im the only one buying overpriced equipments. im in the kingdom, where is it possible to get cheap equipments for the same quality??


try 3 counties.........expect someone already said that...ah well


----------



## daturajim (Jun 28, 2011)

hollands hope..perfect for british climate=]


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

daturajim said:


> hollands hope..perfect for british climate=]


yeah my mate grew 400....................went back and someone took all but 1 straggly 1........


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

allywado said:


> The amount of plants doesnt really change temperature but the big 600w light will so you will definately need some ventelation in a tent that size


tbh, i wouldnt go above a 400 in a tent that size, especially at this time of year. ive been usin 1.2m x 1.2 x2 tents for a cpl of years now and ive tried 600s,400s and even a 1000( that was like living on the surface of the sun!!!!). if ur dead positive about using a 600, then ur ambient room temp outside the tent must be low, remember your tent is black outside and WILL ABSORB HEAT, so like i said if ur using the 600 ur probably gonna need a cold inflow of air via a 4" fan and ducting(more expense, both to buy and run). why not just try a 400 this 1st time, if u find its sufficient then great, if not when ur harvest comes up , either store it or selll it. u mite wanna have a look on e bay(i know sum ppl are against ebay(paranoia!!!) but ive used it to buy full set ups like this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-2m-GROW-TENT-KIT-600w-LIGHT-FAN-FILTER-HYDROPONICS-/280688086756?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a504ee4#ht_2432wt_982
and never had a problem......well ive had loads of problems but it was fuck all to do with ebay and more alcohol/charlie/scottish thing. the lads in here can vouch for that. get a cheap prepay credit card and send it to a trustworthy friend/relatives house, its all discreeetly packed mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to crack open the beers! I told myself just last night no more drinking on work nights and no more cigarettes, cigarettes i'm a day off, but well, i'm just back from a very very good meeting, as of next week  life is about to get rather good.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

if you planning on doing 4 it will be a tight squeeze in that tent... you'd have to keep your veg time down as to not let them get too big.. or alternatively try 12-12 from seed like del rolls 

i think a 600 would be overkill in that tent too as some people have mentioned.. a 400w would be fine in a tent that size.. i have a dr60 and wish it was bigger (that's what she said)...
3ch has a dimmable 400w for £90 i think.. not too bad.. but yeah either stay 600w and go for a larger tent or if you set on that size then maybe look at a 400w - IMO...





ty816 said:


> This is amazing info man!! Never though about it. Share more, I want to listen!! Thanks man


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

For comparisons sake, i hav extraction through the roof, and my cabinet is essentially the same size as that tent except instead of 60x60 it's more like 55x220 but also over 2 meters tall, floor to ceiling, that cabinet get's as warm as it needs to be, and it's not quite a popper summer yet.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

last summer was fucking nitemare for me, i even tried switching tae nite time lites and windaes open aw day....still had temps hittin over 35 at times......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

well guys the final weight came in. 27oz bone dry. Not too bad but I expected more. On the bright side, I did put them through hell and back and I never got caught. Also just got a clone of blue cheese. Any u guys had experience with this strain????


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

im in a 80x80x160 tent with a 600W with 5" inline fan with a CAN filter and my temps were fine until yesterday lol, but i think everyone got smelted yest.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> well guys the final weight came in. 27oz bone dry. Not too bad but I expected more. On the bright side, I did put them through hell and back and I never got caught. Also just got a clone of blue cheese. Any u guys had experience with this strain????


thats a good solid return buddy, ah know u were lookin for more but ahd be jumpin aboot wae 27 oz, thats an easy 4k, mare if u wanny take the time. any further forward on the other thing mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> thats a good solid return buddy, ah know u were lookin for more but ahd be jumpin aboot wae 27 oz, thats an easy 4k, mare if u wanny take the time. any further forward on the other thing mate?


aye m8 all systems go. 4860, it just went about 20mins ago. U ever done blue cheese


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop looking at gay midget porn and answer me


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

180 an oz in bulk? i take it this guy isnt a friend of yours billy? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

aye the guys sound. just no good gear about. Sellers market as u know wow


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

boom headshot... (old classic)

[video=youtube;prMS2a3tb2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prMS2a3tb2M[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

i wouldnt know, i do not fund the drugs trade


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Neither do I. I fund the Billy's pocket trade.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

My son bought me some socks for fathers day with "WHO'S THE DADDY?" written on them. 
So for his birthday I to bought him some socks with the phrase "YOUR UNCLE TED"


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

"All we do is argue, we need to learn to get on," my wife said. "So let's try and speak the same language from now on, eh?"

"Moooooooo," I replied.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Neither do I. I fund the Billy's pocket trade.lol


i suppose your guy is gonna smoke that 27oz to himself lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 28, 2011)

evening all , u know when u give ur plants like 2 days of dark to increase the crystals. How many times can u do it before it becomes a problem?

im just wondering as i have 6 that are going to be ready all different times , so itll mean id end up doing it several times to some of the plants.

Will i fuck em ? or should i just play it save and remove the plant i want to flower if i can find somewhere dark to put it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> evening all , u know when u give ur plants like 2 days of dark to increase the crystals. How many times can u do it before it becomes a problem?
> 
> im just wondering as i have 6 that are going to be ready all different times , so itll mean id end up doing it several times to some of the plants.
> 
> Will i fuck em ? or should i just play it save and remove the plant i want to flower if i can find somewhere dark to put it.


Defo the latter mate


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> 180 an oz in bulk? i take it this guy isnt a friend of yours billy? lol


billy? friends?? he only grows weed so's that folk will invite him to partys.....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

you will herm those mother lickers if you continue to do it, just shove them in a big card board box. it will absorb any moisture and kep them dark, then again, you could just not bother as it could be a complete waste of time lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> billy? friends?? he only grows weed so's that folk will invite him to partys.....


Hows the partys going with the orange juice.lol Fuck friends, no money in that


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Stop looking at gay midget porn and answer me


lol, nah mate, only cheese ahve ever grown is oot ma bell end......never got round tae it....still waitn tae get ma own set up runnin, but still a bit jittery wae this court case the noo coz ahm out on bail..ah think ahll get it all built and tested(heat, humidity, noise, expense etc) and then just go 4 it strait after he cae is finished.its only another 3 weeks....ahm also stoppin my other trae....tooo many problems wae it.....not the least my own fuckin nose is disintegrating and i pulled a fuckin blade onna cunt that walked in my door withoot knockin....normally i would just shouted or at worst punched fuck out them but thats 3 or 4 times in the last cpl of months ahve been real close tae plunging sum1........ahve always had a quick temper but its really gettin dangerous when ahm wasted.....and i cant be arsed doina lifer for sum fuckin nugget. plus trying tae get the fuckin tic in is doin ma nut in....its really no helpin ma temper any either....... ah usually keep 'bad dura' securely boxed but the containers startin tae burst at the seems
......so only way i can stop it is to stop it.simples


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hows the partys going with the orange juice.lol Fuck friends, no money in that


ah lost the plot last week, 4 days solid, in rthe pub for openin time and straight on the shooters, must hit every charlie dealer in the fuckin town, done ina lotta cash in afew days.....now ah gotta pay it back.....so door chappin is on the cards wae every cunt that so much as owes me a tenner.....need tae get sum gear in tae, so lookin for new supplier. a had sum real ggood solid there that was runnin oot the door, cld do wae that again


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

oh man, woman cop on road wars just arrested a guy who had a little bong and some resin - "here hes got a homemade crack pipe and some substance" lmao.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> oh man, woman cop on road wars just arrested a guy who had a little bong and some resin - "here hes got a homemade crack pipe and some substance" lmao.


and these are the cunts that are meant tae make us feel safe in our beds....fuckin spastics....ahlll jist stick wae the axe at ma door and my short samurai sword below ma pillow.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=metacafe;581979/cop_overdose/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/581979/cop_overdose/[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> and these are the cunts that are meant tae make us feel safe in our beds....fuckin spastics....ahlll jist stick wae the axe at ma door and my short samurai sword below ma pillow.


the only thing i would feel is anxiety lol, pigs better stay away from my house!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

this is the full version mant, fucking legendary material lol.

[video=youtube;hrZLc9lqQM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2011)

thats a good turn around billy , i got a oz off my AK48 with no veg time at all so im happy with that  got 38g off my ppp plant so i should be sorted until i chop next hopefully in 3-4 weeks


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> this is the full version mant, fucking legendary material lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;hrZLc9lqQM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0[/video]


heard this years ago , never knew it was a cop though .. tosser scumbags lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you will herm those mother lickers if you continue to do it, just shove them in a big card board box. it will absorb any moisture and kep them dark, then again, you could just not bother as it could be a complete waste of time lol.


cardboard box hunting time lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 28, 2011)

I started thinking ....... Could i take a ready to harvest plant and put it back into veg , then harvest it and continue to grow from that same plant?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hows the partys going with the orange juice.lol Fuck friends, no money in that


jist got a message on facebook, want tae a buy a 10/11lb salmon, fresh caught today less than 500 yards fae ma door, jist a wee boy( ah went tae school wae his maw) ah told him he'd get mibbe 25 or 30 notes fae a local hotel. he said ahll sell ye it for a tenner......its like fuckin jaws mate. ten minutes sharpenin ma knifes, theyre sabatier btw nae cheap shit, and ah still had tae lean ma full 13 stone weight on the fucker tae go thru its spine. christ fresh caught scottish salmon, gerritupye ya english cunts, away and eat carp or whatever the fuck it is ye do wae them lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats funnier that getting raped?

Getting raped by a clown.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

13 stone to chop a salmon in half, lol ya dosey cunt. You just want a heavy knife, cleaver if an option, cut down to the bone, then place blade against it, halfway down the blade, teatowel around one hand, knife held firm in the other, then just thump the end of the blade with your hand fast and hard, it'll cut through with out an issue  also one HELL of a lot safer than leaning on a blade  tenner for a 11lb salmon though you jammy bastard, I used to retail scottish salmon for around £12/kg on the bone.

http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/police_burgle_insecure_homes_in_west_hampstead_1_931507
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1261742/Exeter-Police-accused-trespass-burgling-50-homes.html


----------



## del66666 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> I started thinking ....... Could i take a ready to harvest plant and put it back into veg , then harvest it and continue to grow from that same plant?


the answer is yes...........harvest then reveg - flower then harvest again........


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Old buds on bottom fresh ones on top  Just leave a couple of the bottom buds on before popping her into veg.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

Im gunna have a go at revegin these 2 little fuckers lol for laugh, way im gunna stick them outside and see if they reveg by the time im back off holiday 







Blue cheese all chopped and hangin!!


----------



## Badman959 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, 

Im from the uk and one of the only reasons im here growing my own shit is because im sick to the teeth of buying ''Ten Bags'' really shitty ones at that, i mean not even a gram for a tenner but these things have to be done if you are to keep yourself going.
Im in the process of growing my own Northern Lights and cannot wait till this shit is done they have only just gone into flower [2days] but they really do pong out my whole garden.


----------



## haz102 (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this good soil to buy? I fucked up on my first grow because of the soil so I found this http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10767878&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372012}%2fcategories%3C{9372020}%2fcategories%3C{9372095}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dcomposts___fertilisers%2fspecificationsSpecificProductType%3dmulti_purpose_compost&fh_eds=%C3%9F&isSearch=false&_requestid=20995


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

i dont know shit about soil mate but i lmao at your avy hahahahahahaha


----------



## haz102 (Jun 29, 2011)

yea its some funny shit !!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm using biobizz light mix at the moment with great results... its a bit pricier but is really really good soil..
gonna be looking at coco though when i need to restock...

lot's of people use those diy store soils with mixed results... people that seem to get the best results from them seem to do a lot of doctoring to soil - baking it and all kinds of weird shit... that's why i went with biobizz - my time is worth more than a few extra quid i paid for perfect soil out the bag.. 




haz102 said:


> Is this good soil to buy? I fucked up on my first grow because of the soil so I found this http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10767878&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372012}%2fcategories%3C{9372020}%2fcategories%3C{9372095}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dcomposts___fertilisers%2fspecificationsSpecificProductType%3dmulti_purpose_compost&fh_eds=%C3%9F&isSearch=false&_requestid=20995


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

haz102 said:


> yea its some funny shit !!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello everybody can someone tell me i where can i get calmag from in England??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck soil. Too messy and shit


----------



## dura72 (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 13 stone to chop a salmon in half, lol ya dosey cunt. You just want a heavy knife, cleaver if an option, cut down to the bone, then place blade against it, halfway down the blade, teatowel around one hand, knife held firm in the other, then just thump the end of the blade with your hand fast and hard, it'll cut through with out an issue  also one HELL of a lot safer than leaning on a blade  tenner for a 11lb salmon though you jammy bastard, I used to retail scottish salmon for around £12/kg on the bone.
> 
> http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/police_burgle_insecure_homes_in_west_hampstead_1_931507
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1261742/Exeter-Police-accused-trespass-burgling-50-homes.html


 blades werent sharpened that well, ( i did it myself, i usually get my mate too do it, he's a butcher to trade) but the spine was as thick as my fuckin finger!! i keep on meaning to get a cleaver coz theyre handy as fuck but when you look like me you tend not to go into shops and buy them, internet probably safest option.....i dont mean i look like some sort of thug but i tend towards hooded tops, baseball caps and lotsa old school tattoos, jist kinda looks dodgy!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> blades werent sharpened that well, ( i did it myself, i usually get my mate too do it, he's a butcher to trade) but the spine was as thick as my fuckin finger!! i keep on meaning to get a cleaver coz theyre handy as fuck but when you look like me you tend not to go into shops and buy them, internet probably safest option.....i dont mean i look like some sort of thug but i tend towards hooded tops, baseball caps and lotsa old school tattoos, jist kinda looks dodgy!!


U forgot your socks tucked into your trackies. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello everybody can someone tell me i where can i get calmag from in England??


its an elusive 'ol substance, i tried ordering a few times on ebay and it always ended up not showing up so just had to get my money back. I know pukka managed to get his mits on some though, but he got his off ebay as well. If you get a good Nitrogen supplement then that will increase your cal mag levels as well



supersillybilly said:


> U forgot your socks tucked into your trackies. lol


lol disgrace dura


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello everybody can someone tell me i where can i get calmag from in England??


I use this mate

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Grotek-Calmax-1-Ltr-/220795391724


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> its an elusive 'ol substance, i tried ordering a few times on ebay and it always ended up not showing up so just had to get my money back. I know pukka managed to get his mits on some though, but he got his off ebay as well. If you get a good Nitrogen supplement then that will increase your cal mag levels as well
> 
> Ok cool what can i use to sort out this plant?View attachment 1669148View attachment 1669149View attachment 1669150View attachment 1669151View attachment 1669152View attachment 1669153View attachment 1669154


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/anscb





Serial Violator said:


> Hello everybody can someone tell me i where can i get calmag from in England??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> WOWgrow said:
> 
> 
> > its an elusive 'ol substance, i tried ordering a few times on ebay and it always ended up not showing up so just had to get my money back. I know pukka managed to get his mits on some though, but he got his off ebay as well. If you get a good Nitrogen supplement then that will increase your cal mag levels as well
> ...


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/anscb


Nice one cheers mate


----------



## dura72 (Jun 29, 2011)

haz102 said:


> Is this good soil to buy? I fucked up on my first grow because of the soil so I found this http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10767878&fh_view_size=10&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372012}%2fcategories%3C{9372020}%2fcategories%3C{9372095}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dcomposts___fertilisers%2fspecificationsSpecificProductType%3dmulti_purpose_compost&fh_eds=%C3%9F&isSearch=false&_requestid=20995


yeah mate that soils fine, my buddy used it regular. what i will say though is(and ive been growin in soil for a few years) is that its all pretty much the same. be careful of miracle grow though, i use it all the time personally but it does havebuilt in nutrients and if ur not careful u can burn young plants. in my experience ive noticed that soil growers tend towards 2 directions, firstly theres the lads thatve found a relatively cheap straight from the shop product, add abit of perlite/vermiculite nad they just stick with that mix forever(thats me) the others get complicated (after they've experimented a bit of course) and start makin up there own stuff with bits of this and bags of that, all carefully measured( not me, coz im a lazy drunken scottish fucker that like the easy life), the 2nd option is more expensive and yes it will ,normally, produce better results, although for the amount of work put in i dont consider it worth my time. have a go, see what suits you, its all a learning curve.....personally im goin to start hydro, its fuckin easier to pour the water down the bog at the end than get rid of 15 bucket bags full of dirt at the end.....btw , stay away from b and q potting soil, i used to use it but started having fungus gnat probs, and im not the only one in here thats experienced that. have fun.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Serial Violator said:
> 
> 
> > A big pair of scissors. lol Just Kidding. Is the new growtrh ok and is it just the bottom leafs that look like this
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Jun 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U forgot your socks tucked into your trackies. lol


do you ever actually do any work in that fuckin office tattie heid??or dae ye jist sit in here babbling?? did u get shot o your goodies yet? and did ye get hat fungus gnat problem in your pubes sorted out, although i recon the spider mites in ur arse hairs are probably a higher concern. ya hacket fud......post me sum o ur goodies or ahm phonin the enviromental health on yer undies.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 29, 2011)

"Comet: You know where to come"

And that, your Honour, is how the confusion started..


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/anscb



yes nice one mate, been looking for some of this ill nip in tomorow and grab some.
life saver!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> do you ever actually do any work in that fuckin office tattie heid??or dae ye jist sit in here babbling?? did u get shot o your goodies yet? and did ye get hat fungus gnat problem in your pubes sorted out, although i recon the spider mites in ur arse hairs are probably a higher concern. ya hacket fud......post me sum o ur goodies or ahm phonin the enviromental health on yer undies.


Trackys tucked it socks might have been an insult but socks tucked in trackys is normal init??!!?? lol.......................billy you dope!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

This is Dura after a q of ching. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Trackys tucked it socks might have been an insult but socks tucked in trackys is normal init??!!?? lol.......................billy you dope!!


Who fucking side u on here eh?????? Thats it no more Mr Nice guy. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

when are you ever nice billy?



supersillybilly said:


> Who fucking side u on here eh?????? Thats it no more Mr Nice guy. lol


am kidding of course.. you are the definition of nice.. gems like these 



supersillybilly said:


> Stop looking at gay midget porn and answer me


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> when are you ever nice billy?


 
When I want something. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Who fucking side u on here eh?????? Thats it no more Mr Nice guy. lol


Lol....i just thought it was funny how no 1 noticed sillybilly!! Haahaa


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> when are you ever nice billy?


Blow that ginger hulk pic up for me pls m8. Its the double of Dura after a few lines. Cheers


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol....i just thought it was funny how no 1 noticed sillybilly!! Haahaa


Apart from an anal cunt like you. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that when your arse and fanny become 1 mate??


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

thas as big as it gets..





supersillybilly said:


> Blow that ginger hulk pic up for me pls m8. Its the double of Dura after a few lines. Cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

what is it supposed to be blanka (streetfighter) or a ginger hulk? haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2011)

Better then bein a shitter twat, or a buthole gash????? ...........what about a rusty bullet hole minge????.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

second hand curry cunt... shits n squits..




PUKKA BUD said:


> Better then bein a shitter twat, or a buthole gash????? ...........what about a rusty bullet hole minge????.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

Insults R Us eh!!!! lol The bold internet warriors. Your that ugly that ever time you walk by a toilet it flushes itself. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

yo momma didn't give birth to you.. she just shit you out.. they wanted an abortion but forgot to flush..



supersillybilly said:


> Insults R Us eh!!!! lol The bold internet warriors. Your that ugly that ever time you walk by a toilet it flushes itself. lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol....i just thought it was funny how no 1 noticed sillybilly!! Haahaa


lol i thought it dint read right but i was tired an couldnt be arsed to question it myself. 

ginger hulk is a rare sight!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 29, 2011)

ur that ugly u had curtains on ur pram


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 29, 2011)

Me, the wife and our two kids painted the bathroom a light shade of brown last night, I didn't want to but you can't help it then you go to Punjab's curry bonanza!


----------



## arsenal69 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsNhs8OvzCw


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

Just try
reading this without laughing till you cry!!!


Pocket Tazer Stun Gun, a great gift for the
wife.
A guy who purchased
his lovely wife a pocket Tazer for their anniversary
submitted this:

Last weekend I saw
something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that sparked my
interest.

The occasion was
our 15th anniversary and I was looking for a little
something extra for my wife Julie. What I came
across was a
100,000-volt,
pocket/purse- sized tazer.

The effects of the tazer were supposed to be
short lived, with no
long-term
adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time
to retreat to safety....??

WAY TOO COOL! Long story short, I bought the
device and brought it home.

I loaded two AAA batteries in the darn thing and
pushed the button.
Nothing! I
was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the
button and pressed it against a metal surface at
the same time, I'd get
the blue
arc of electricity darting back and forth between the
prongs.

AWESOME!!!

Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Julie
what that burn spot is on
the
face of her microwave.

Okay,
so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself
that it
couldn't be all that bad with
only two AAA batteries, right?


There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie
looking on intently (trusting
little soul)while I was reading the directions
and thinking that I
really
needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving
target.

I must admit I
thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a
second) and then thought better of it. She is
such a sweet cat. But, if
I was
going to give this thing to my wife to protect herself
against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would
work as advertised. Am I
wrong?

So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank
top with my reading
glasses
perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in
one hand, and tazer in another.

The directions said that a one-second burst
would shock and disorient
your
assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle
spasms
and a major loss of
bodily control; and a three-second burst would
purportedly make your assailant flop on the
ground like a fish out of
water.
Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting the
batteries.

All the while I'm looking at this little device
measuring about 5"
long, less
than 3/4 inch in circumference (loaded with two itsy, bitsy
AAA batteries); pretty cute really, and thinking
to myself, 'no possible
way!'

What happened next is almost beyond description,
but I'll do my best ...
I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on
with her head cocked to one

side so as to say, 'Don't do it stupid,'
reasoning that a one second
burst from such a tiny lil ole thing couldn't
hurt all that bad. I

decided
to give myself a one second burst just for heck of it. I
touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button,
and ...


HOLY MOTHER OF.. . WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION .
. WHAT THE ....!!!


I'm pretty sure Hulk Hogan ran in through the
side door, picked me up in
the
recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and
over and
over again. I vaguely recall
waking up on my side in the fetal position,
with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both
nipples on fire, testicles
nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked
under my body in the oddest
position, and tingling in my
legs!

The cat was making
meowing sounds I had never heard before, clinging to
a picture frame hanging above the fireplace,
obviously in an attempt to
avoid
getting slammed by my body flopping all over the living
room.

Note: If you ever feel compelled to 'mug'
yourself with a tazer, one
note
of caution: there is NO such thing as a one second burst
when you
zap yourself! You will not
let go of that thing until it is dislodged
from your hand by a violent thrashing about on
the floor! A three second
burst
would be considered conservative!

A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time
was a relative thing at
that
point), I collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up
and surveyed the landscape.

My bent reading glasses were on the mantel of
the fireplace. The
recliner was
upside down and about 8 feet or so from where it originally
was. My triceps, right thigh and both nipples
were still twitching. My
face
felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and my bottom
lip weighed 88 lbs.. I had no control over the
drooling.

Apparently I had
crapped in my shorts, but was too numb to know for
sure, and my sense of smell was gone. I saw a
faint smoke cloud above my
head,
which I believe came from my hair. I'm still looking for my
testicles and I'm offering a significant reward
for their safe return!

P.s... My wife can't stop laughing about my
experience, loved the gift
and
now regularly threatens me with it!

If you think education is difficult, try being
stupid !!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

i fucking pissed myself billy lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

tears were streaming when i read that


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 29, 2011)

really did think he was gonna kill his cat at first haha. the hulk hogan bit got me bad though!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 29, 2011)

the offering a reward for his missing balls got me. lol


----------



## Griffta (Jun 29, 2011)

_My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs.. I had no control over the drooling._

fuck sake billy, fucking pissed myself laughing which started a right smokers cough on! Genuine tears at that story.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> blades werent sharpened that well, ( i did it myself, i usually get my mate too do it, he's a butcher to trade) but the spine was as thick as my fuckin finger!! i keep on meaning to get a cleaver coz theyre handy as fuck but when you look like me you tend not to go into shops and buy them, internet probably safest option.....i dont mean i look like some sort of thug but i tend towards hooded tops, baseball caps and lotsa old school tattoos, jist kinda looks dodgy!!



Haha, can just picture you walking into a shop shouting i want a cleaver that'll cut through a spine the size of my thumb! Old school birth control. I can't stand blunt knives, I've been a butcher and a fish monger among other food orientated positions for a good number of years now. Always good to make sure your knife ent blunt when you go and cut yourself, heals much better if sharp. Not that i'm suggesting you go cut yourself up.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the answer is yes...........harvest then reveg - flower then harvest again........


Cheers del  that cleared that up


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 29, 2011)

Right guys ive got a shit plant well its not shit but it got streched and then it got burnt deep joy anyways long and short im thinking of chopping it down early and drying it. 

heres some pics , should i try recover or just take it down ? 

ive yet to chop my first plant so a little unsure. 

the other 5 are getting fat and frosty tho !

what to do ?


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jun 29, 2011)

hey guys can you buy smart pots here in the uk??


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

lol post something about weed n watch the uk thread die lol Cluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunge !


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha, people have entirely the wrong idea if they've come here for actual advise, ,we'll just abuse the shit outta ya then ignore you 

Smart pots can certainly be had, not sure if any real businesses sell em but you can get em on ebay without an issue, although some are from the states so shipping will be slightly longer naturally. 

If you've other plants in reserve, i'd be thinking about just chopping that one down and enjoying what it yields you, the high shouldn't be terrible.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, people have entirely the wrong idea if they've come here for actual advise, ,we'll just abuse the shit outta ya then ignore you
> 
> Smart pots can certainly be had, not sure if any real businesses sell em but you can get em on ebay without an issue, although some are from the states so shipping will be slightly longer naturally.
> 
> If you've other plants in reserve, i'd be thinking about just chopping that one down and enjoying what it yields you, the high shouldn't be terrible.


The chop it is then ! i was thinking about leaving it with a small bud on there too see if it would fatten but hahaha fuck it , chop n hang atleast my other plants will have more light


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

Cant decided if i should water it for a few days / flush it to get rid of the nutes before i chop away? or just get on with it :/


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

http://wake-n-bake.net/?p=748


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

what nutes are you using?




Ontheball said:


> Cant decided if i should water it for a few days / flush it to get rid of the nutes before i chop away? or just get on with it :/


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 30, 2011)

Flushing is a myth!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

you're a myth billy haha

i think if you are using organic stuff no need to flush.. but i definitely wouldn't wanna smoke something that had an excessive amount of pk13/14 (for example...) added shortly before being chopped.. there's a reason they tell you to stop using that shit 3 weeks before harvest..


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 30, 2011)

I only flushed for 3 days with water and molasses, and my lemon was the tastiest bud ive ever smoked, the strawb didnt get any flush and it was alright to be honest, unless you are a conessieur smoker, I dont think you'd notice.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

Im using bio bizz bloom atm ........ it was fed 3 days ago gave it a heavy water this morning.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

Should be fine then brudda.. 

Yeh wow I also just use molasses towards the end... Improves flavours IMO



Ontheball said:


> Im using bio bizz bloom atm ........ it was fed 3 days ago gave it a heavy water this morning.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

whats this "molasses" u guys keep reffering too ?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

Another thing.. You said you are using bio bloom... You should be using this in conjunction with the grow throughout flowering, the products are designed to work together not independently although some people lower the grow doses, personally I go full dose on both to give them everything they need.. Starving plant is an unhappy plant 



Ontheball said:


> Im using bio bizz bloom atm ........ it was fed 3 days ago gave it a heavy water this morning.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

It's basically treacle... It has basic nutrients the plant requires..

You need unsulphured (necessary) blackstrap (not necessary but I find it works best) organic molasses..

Most health stores stock em.. I got a brand called meridian blackstrap molasses works a treat..




Ontheball said:


> whats this "molasses" u guys keep reffering too ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you're a myth billy haha
> 
> i think if you are using organic stuff no need to flush.. but i definitely wouldn't wanna smoke something that had an excessive amount of pk13/14 (for example...) added shortly before being chopped.. there's a reason they tell you to stop using that shit 3 weeks before harvest..


 
More of an enigma I'd say.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

More of an enema...... Lolz



supersillybilly said:


> More of an enigma I'd say.lol


----------



## picky2112 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have just joined and found the UK Thread! Im thinking of doing my first grow. something small. Has anyone experience of Lowryder 2? and growing them in a pc case or a "stealth box" as some call it. Any info would be great! Cheers.


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

picky2112 said:


> Hey Guys, I have just joined and found the UK Thread! Im thinking of doing my first grow. something small. Has anyone experience of Lowryder 2? and growing them in a pc case or a "stealth box" as some call it. Any info would be great! Cheers.


Never tried it myself but im not a fan of small grow rooms.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 30, 2011)

molasses is the waste left over from sugar production.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> More of an enema...... Lolz


Last time I heard that a nurse told me it won't hurt, just lie down and tuck your knees up to your chest.........bitch violated me


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

from wiki (we all know how reliable that is  ) sounds about right though...

Horticultural

Soil
Molasses can be added to the soil of almost any plant to promote microbial activity.[7]

Hydroponic
Molasses contains a complex sugar called sucrose. This sugar does NOT substitute as a flowering enhancer in hydroponic gardening. Sucrose cannot be transferred through a plants cell membrane and therefore can not be used by the plant for cellular production. Other substitute "sugar boosters" for hydroponics contain Deoxyribose, Lyxose, Ribose, Xylulose, and Xylose. These simple and complex carbohydrates are the main components of cellular reproduction. These carbohydrates deliver an immediately usable form of energy to the plant; which would normally rely on a soil-type organic medium for beneficial microbial activity.[8][9]


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

I just started cutting down the burnt plant taken 3 popcorn branches off n trimmed them. Ive left the best looking bud on there hopefully a few more days and itll fatten up.

Think i might re veg this plant aswell , its a wierd strain to grow im unsure what it is very diff to my other plants tho so fancy another go with it


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

oi badasses (and by badasses i mean stinky a holes...)

opinions....
are the aerowings any good?

Your Shopping Cart

400 watt Lumatek Digital Ballast
Code: 4009110
£75.00	£75.00

Aerowing Reflector
Code: AER721
£62.50	£62.50

Grolux Bulb
Code: GL0081
400 watts
£15.83	£15.83

Quality Filter Complete Kits (Rhino/RVK)
Code: EN0143
125 mm A1
£102.08	£102.08

Subtotal: £255.41
Tax: £51.08
Delivery £6.95

Basket Total: £313.44

also 

Fan Code Fan Size (M³ Per Hr)
RVK 125-A1 125mm (5") 225
RVK 125-L1 125mm (5") 410

is it worth getting the L1 over the A1 if the area is only 60x60x180cm - i don't want it to implode the tent... also don't wanna have to get a controller just yet...

this shit should be tax deductible business expenses ffs..


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Flushing is a myth!


he truly does believe this......ive used his bog.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Last time I heard that a nurse told me it won't hurt, just lie down and tuck your knees up to your chest.........bitch violated me


yeah.....right.....he went back seven times and now has a restraining order from all ayrshire nhs buildings......last i heard he was seen out side a garden centre buying heavy duty garden hose and a high pressure washer.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

like i said before -- too bad his parents don't believe in flushing either.. otherwise they could've aborted him after he got shat out...

...........jus kiddink billyboy  kinda...



dura72 said:


> he truly does believe this......ive used his bog.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 30, 2011)

picky2112 said:


> Hey Guys, I have just joined and found the UK Thread! Im thinking of doing my first grow. something small. Has anyone experience of Lowryder 2? and growing them in a pc case or a "stealth box" as some call it. Any info would be great! Cheers.


a lot of people have grown lowryder 2 in pc cases and done ok. Heres a lttle one I grew a couple weeks ago, should be fine! 



dont quote me on this mantizn but I think pukka uses an aerowing? it looks like one anyway lol. I was going to get one but went for the cheaper cooltube which was shit for spreading the light so I stuck my euro reflector on top of it and it works a treat.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

...........................



WOWgrow said:


> dont quote me on this mantizn but I think pukka uses an aerowing?


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 30, 2011)

im thinking hydro ive run outta soil and dont have a car atm so its missions to get it , gonna have to go read but well cant be arsed damn weed


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

ah FFS. I'm in the last 2 weeks of my 1st grow & thought the shopping trips were over. Is it really worth adding this molassis then? I could try & find some at the wkend, this weed will all be percy so want it to be nice as possible.

Apart from 48 hrs darkness at the end (and flushing if you believe in it) is there any other tips for the last few weeks? Anyone use cha-ching?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

the molasses is cheap.. like £2-£3 

holland & barrett usually have but i struggled to find blackstrap at a couple of stores.. but the normal stuff is fine as long as it IS UNSULPHURED
your girls will love you for it..

http://www.healthysupplies.co.uk/blackstrap-molasses-organic-740g.html

that's the one i got...

the darkness is hit and miss man - if i were you and i had two plants the same finishing up i'd try one with and one without and make up your own mind if there is any difference... a lot of people don't do it.. but a lot of people do.. i personally just dry them in a cool dark place..

cha-ching - i think Don was trying it out but he's away at the moment... supposed to be good though from what i've heard..






Griffta said:


> ah FFS. I'm in the last 2 weeks of my 1st grow & thought the shopping trips were over. Is it really worth adding this molassis then? I could try & find some at the wkend, this weed will all be percy so want it to be nice as possible.
> 
> Apart from 48 hrs darkness at the end (and flushing if you believe in it) is there any other tips for the last few weeks? Anyone use cha-ching?


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

cheers man, I'll get my ass to holland & barrett


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 30, 2011)

easy all how r we all doing? loving the cooler weather grow tent cooled down lot now had me worried.
griffta u got any new led pics? was impress last one. i looked at the 140 w custom built led panel on e bay. was very expensive but have to say it looks he tits and very smart design. how many ladys u got under it and how far away is the panel to ya canopey? cant spell sorry. do u no th angle off the lense i.e 60 / 90 /120 etc etc? am debating weather they will out do a mag 357. the design and leds it uses r very interesting and like how far the leds r giving u a good spread and good penetrating light. how many ladys do u think it could flower at a push??? 
soz for the questionaire just not seen that light before. u gt journal on the go on this led gow???


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah man, these were from sunday - the week 7 mark.
Confidential cheese is a 8-9 weeker according to the pack, so prob 2-3 weeks left.
I've got 4 ladies under the light (in a dr60 - bit tight!) and I had the light really low, prob 5-6 inches off the canopy for most the grow. I moved it up to about 8-10 inches about 3 weeks ago (dont really know why, lol)
I couldnt tell you the lense angle, when I was doing the research it wasnt ever mentioned, then as soon as I buy the light everyone in the LED forums are on about lens angles haha!
The magnum is highly rated, with documented successful grows etc so def a safe bet. 
He's a few weeks behind me but there's another lad on here who's growing with the same light as me, except he's got 2 of them in a cab! 
LED Stealth Cabinets


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Dura Ill get Frank Bruno tae punch your cunt in this time. I received a letter 2day about litigation against my company from a large debt purchasing company. They have just annoyed me. Whatch this space. This shit is going to be National


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Griffta said:


> cheers man, I'll get my ass to holland & barrett


tate and lyle treacle, 50p a tin.....using it for two years....asda, tesco, anywhere, bakery section.sorted.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Dura Ill get Frank Bruno tae punch your cunt in this time. I received a letter 2day about litigation against my company from a large debt purchasing company. They have just annoyed me. Whatch this space. This shit is going to be National


rite now ahd rather have big frank on ma case....fuckin idiot i work with has changed sorce....heavy demands for cash....fuckin uvf/uda.....thats aw ah fuckin need. not even that much, fuckin less than 5 ton fae me......fuck knows about him......gotta spare 5 ton anywhere bill, ah can see me floggin a tent and full set up. fuckin clown dealin wae these fuckwits....


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> tate and lyle treacle, 50p a tin.....using it for two years....asda, tesco, anywhere, bakery section.sorted.


Really? Treacle does the same job as molassis? cheers Dura.
how much do you put in?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 30, 2011)

Can u no just get more and chase your tail


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> heavy demands for cash....fuckin uvf/uda.....thats aw ah fuckin need


Oooh. sounds heavy


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Really? Treacle does the same job as molassis? cheers Dura.
> how much do you put in?


big tablespoon per feed, thats usually bout 3litres water/nute every 3rd day, i only do it over the last 3 weeks of flower......my mate uses bout half a tin.....cant really give exact amounts coz the shits like fuckin tar....dont worry as long as you dont go mental u cant really do any harm. get a measuring jug and put for instance a litre of boiling water into it then add the treacle and stir to it dissolves then add to ur feed. then just feed as usual.


----------



## Griffta (Jun 30, 2011)

perfect, cheers mate


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

this fucking eye in the sky feels like its watching me.. i know its not but i've smoked.. haha... maybe it is...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 30, 2011)

Out yer face book!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Out yer face book!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Can u no just get more and chase your tail


kinda hoping too, if every cunt would pay their fuckin bill on time this shit wouldnt happen, its all fuckin out there. problem is my white guy and my green guy are both sufferin probs at the same time so i'm gettin my fuckin head nipped in stereo!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Out yer face book!


ya fuckin cock, lol.....that bastard jist ripped that quote straight aff me...pmsl...we jist spoke on the phone 5 mins ago and i came up wae 'outmafacebook'......no wonder you work in financial services ya cunt!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

She looked so beautiful just lying there with her eyes closed. I felt like I'd known her a life time, we had shared so many laughs over our time together, so many intimate moments, I could just talk for hours and she would just listen, I loved this woman more than ever. 
I leant in and breathed in her aroma, moved closer, now my lips we touching hers as I held a long embrace. My hand moved over her breast, circling her nipple as I slipped my tongue into her mouth.
"Bye bye grandma" I said, closing the lid on the coffin.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 30, 2011)

anyone watching this sex programme on ch4 ?? loads of tits lol , now there discussing if being gay is a mental illness lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

homosexuality is only a mental illness in men.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 30, 2011)

agreed dura .... bring on the lezzies


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 30, 2011)

Billy you about mate? just wondered if you kept any AK for percy and if so hows it smell? ive had mine in a jar now for nearly 10 days after dryin, its still abit tacky but the smell hasnt comeout yet, it still has that damp weed smell ... just wondered how yours is mate


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

http://tubgirl.ca/


----------



## allywado (Jun 30, 2011)

Griffta said:


> yeah man, these were from sunday - the week 7 mark.
> Confidential cheese is a 8-9 weeker according to the pack, so prob 2-3 weeks left.
> I've got 4 ladies under the light (in a dr60 - bit tight!) and I had the light really low, prob 5-6 inches off the canopy for most the grow. I moved it up to about 8-10 inches about 3 weeks ago (dont really know why, lol)
> I couldnt tell you the lense angle, when I was doing the research it wasnt ever mentioned, then as soon as I buy the light everyone in the LED forums are on about lens angles haha!
> ...


Awrite buddy? I've got 6 of the confidential cheese in my grow atm, Yours looks healthy yummy sir, hat off . I got my confy cheese muxed ip with my cataract kush but your pics has sorted that out, i've got the very dark leaves, almost look like 
leather the exact same as yours. Thanks very much for clearin that up for me  lol.


----------



## picky2112 (Jun 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> a lot of people have grown lowryder 2 in pc cases and done ok. Heres a lttle one I grew a couple weeks ago, should be fine!
> 
> Hey Wowgrow, Your plants are looking really nice! Is that your first grow?how much can you expect to yield of theses things? and did you buy the seeds online?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can never look at Diane Abbott the fat black Labour MP without thinking - didn't she used to be wielding a broom in the old Tom and Jerry cartoons?.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

so im not built for night shift, handing my notice in next week lol, this FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Airwave (Jul 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> I can never look at Diane Abbott the fat black Labour MP without thinking - didn't she used to be wielding a broom in the old Tom and Jerry cartoons?.


I hate that cunt.

What plans do the SNP have? I don't keep up with Scottish politics.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> so im not built for night shift, handing my notice in next week lol, this FUCKING SUCKS


Ah sucks man, my work is all beginning to shape up which as a result is causing havock, just got a work experience place which could rock my world, but due to being offered a living wage at work et,don't think i can find the time. Bollllocks, might just have to learn that one from books from the library, gonna go see what they have tomorrow morning.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Billy you about mate? just wondered if you kept any AK for percy and if so hows it smell? ive had mine in a jar now for nearly 10 days after dryin, its still abit tacky but the smell hasnt comeout yet, it still has that damp weed smell ... just wondered how yours is mate


Awrite Robbie. Sounds like you started to cure when it was not dry enough. Mine smelled the fucking bollocks. I don't bother with curing, just gave it an 7 day dry and paper bagged it for 2 days. You can defo smell the dirty ICE mother with a hint of ASDA tropical fruit juice. Really impressed with the smell


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> http://tubgirl.ca/


You fucking dobber. No fucking need. Didn't need that at 20 past 9 on a Friday morning ya cunt


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

FUCK SHIT BOLLOCKS

Just realised that today is the 1st of july, really hadn't been keeping track of things, house is a pig sty, new flat mate arrives before too long, bollocksss, daed leaves all over the floor, his room is full of m,ale plants, ahhhhhh


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> FUCK SHIT BOLLOCKS
> 
> Just realised that today is the 1st of july, really hadn't been keeping track of things, house is a pig sty, new flat mate arrives before too long, bollocksss, daed leaves all over the floor, his room is full of m,ale plants, ahhhhhh


How long you got m8. tick,tock,tick,tock. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

Till somepoint this afternoon, key issue being only reason i'm awake right now is because i've work in a bit


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You fucking dobber. No fucking need. Didn't need that at 20 past 9 on a Friday morning ya cunt


bet you had a crafty chug tae that, you strike me as man that gets off on that kinda stuff...weirdo...lol.....have a shit day at work. happy july tattie heid!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

Well after meeting you Dura Ive came to a conclusion - I'm in favor of abortion in cases of incest. Have a shite day trying to get your giro and happy July, 11 days to go


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I hate that cunt.
> 
> What plans do the SNP have? I don't keep up with Scottish politics.


i used to be EXTREMELY political but these days its just a cursory glance, the fuckers are all the same although i will say this the snp at least seem as if they genuinally want tae help scotland. scotland is bit like a village compared to the city like nature of england, most of us are by nature socialists and i think theses guys are our best chance at the moment....up here there really is only two choices...labour or snp....labour have become mistrusted, mainly due to the fact they had to take it up the ass fae the multi national corps that dominate london/england , we dont suffer so much from that. the lib dems had acretain support, mainli in the north of the country but after there lick spittle/back tracking behaviour of recent. there fucked as aresult, we dont trust them anymore either, and we scots can hold a grudge. as for the tories......they will NEVER EVER EVER be back in scotland, we suffered from englands constant obsession with there nazi like attitude to politics. i would personally raise arms against any attempt from those cunts to rule my country. I FUCKIN HATE THEM with a passion i can barely articulate..and i'm not joking, ....my dad, grandfathers and uncles were all coal miners and we will NEVER forget or forgive what those fuckers did. i cant even discuss them i just go fuckin mental at the thought..... i would serve the rest of my life in jail, i would give up my friends and family , i would accept never seeing my son again and would even sacrifice my life if i could rape, torture and murder margaret thatcher, i would anhilliate her family rite down to her grandchildren and any even distant relative. i hope they all dies of bowel cancer screaming and shitting there own beds. I WOULD BE PROUD TO CUT EVERY TORY THROAT IN THE LAND. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well after meeting you Dura Ive came to a conclusion - I'm in favor of abortion in cases of incest. Have a shite day trying to get your giro and happy July, 11 days to go


May your next shite be a hedgehog mate. happy 12th when it comes though.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jordan has said she wants Harvey to have a normal life and hopes he can get a job even if its behind a checkout in Tesco.

My money's on window cleaner


----------



## Airwave (Jul 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i used to be EXTREMELY political but these days its just a cursory glance, the fuckers are all the same although i will say this the snp at least seem as if they genuinally want tae help scotland. scotland is bit like a village compared to the city like nature of england, most of us are by nature socialists and i think theses guys are our best chance at the moment....up here there really is only two choices...labour or snp....labour have become mistrusted, mainly due to the fact they had to take it up the ass fae the multi national corps that dominate london/england , we dont suffer so much from that. the lib dems had acretain support, mainli in the north of the country but after there lick spittle/back tracking behaviour of recent. there fucked as aresult, we dont trust them anymore either, and we scots can hold a grudge. as for the tories......they will NEVER EVER EVER be back in scotland, we suffered from englands constant obsession with there nazi like attitude to politics. i would personally raise arms against any attempt from those cunts to rule my country. I FUCKIN HATE THEM with a passion i can barely articulate..and i'm not joking, ....my dad, grandfathers and uncles were all coal miners and we will NEVER forget or forgive what those fuckers did. i cant even discuss them i just go fuckin mental at the thought..... i would serve the rest of my life in jail, i would give up my friends and family , i would accept never seeing my son again and would even sacrifice my life if i could rape, torture and murder margaret thatcher, i would anhilliate her family rite down to her grandchildren and any even distant relative. i hope they all dies of bowel cancer screaming and shitting there own beds. I WOULD BE PROUD TO CUT EVERY TORY THROAT IN THE LAND. NO EXCEPTIONS.


I'm not from a mining community, neither is my family, but I can still understand your hate though. Closing the mines pretty much destroyed every mining community throughout the uk. Sent tens of thousands into poverty.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 1, 2011)

thought i'd share my 1000th post with you lovely fellas...

[video=youtube;3GwjfUFyY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/video]

haha


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

it totally decimated my home area, its never recovered, my own home town had a population of around 6000 when i left school in the late 80's. there are now less than 2000 and most of them are just pensioners that will never leave. a few guys got jobs on the opencast sites that now ring my area but it a very small percentage. it makes me laugh like fuck when i hear every1 whine about the recession we're now in....we've been there since the late 80's!! at one point my home area had the highest unemployment rate in the u.k...above that of brixton, toxteth and other inner cities. the whole of my generation got shafted, by the tories, to fund the yuppie south east england...dont get me wrong im not anti english, i lived in england myself for a couple of years and ive worked and travelled throughout it but if london and south east exploded i wouldnt bat a fuckin eyelid..aafter the tories the group i hate most is those fenian cowards the IRA but if they had managed to wipe out the tories at brighton i would fly a tricolour and wear a celtic top on the anniversary of it...the south east has sponged off the backs of the rest of the uk for decades if not centuries....anything south of the watford gap can get tae fuck....and ive not even started on scottish oil!!! the only fuckin country in the WORLD thats got poorer since it struck oil. its fuckin oil!!


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 1, 2011)

dura

might interest u , or ull just fucking hate it.

check track titles before u download thatll tell u if ur wasting ur time lol

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/96495445/Corporate+Avenger?tab=summary


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 1, 2011)

don't forget to get your euro millions tonight guys...

£136,000,000

would be a nice little bonus...

good luck


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

second night shift tonight on 0 hours sleep, anyone wanna send me a fuck load of phet?

cheers for the reminder mantizn, give me something to think about at work!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3629.html


----------



## dankus (Jul 1, 2011)

Alrite boys, hate to just barge in on a thread like but I have a few questions that I really need answering concerning strains, and some of you guys have grown pure ganja in ur time. I'm looking for a Potent strain, that's not gonna stink my flat out too badly, inb4 someone says Northern Lights, it's a stable strain and it's not bad like but I'd like something a little more exotic. Smell is the main factor here, I can top it and use Scrog to help keep the height under control, and CO2 filters and non neg ionisers and that to sort some of the smell out, but I'll be living in tower apartments so I can't be growing any Cheese, blue venom or anything thats gonna stink through the grow cab, my room, the kitchen and then through the front door.

Cheers 4 ur time boys, I'm still a bare newb and really appreciate ur help.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 1, 2011)

ONA blocks and ONA gel mate .... they will eliminate any smell 




dankus said:


> Alrite boys, hate to just barge in on a thread like but I have a few questions that I really need answering concerning strains, and some of you guys have grown pure ganja in ur time. I'm looking for a Potent strain, that's not gonna stink my flat out too badly, inb4 someone says Northern Lights, it's a stable strain and it's not bad like but I'd like something a little more exotic. Smell is the main factor here, I can top it and use Scrog to help keep the height under control, and CO2 filters and non neg ionisers and that to sort some of the smell out, but I'll be living in tower apartments so I can't be growing any Cheese, blue venom or anything thats gonna stink through the grow cab, my room, the kitchen and then through the front door.
> 
> Cheers 4 ur time boys, I'm still a bare newb and really appreciate ur help.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

a decent carbon filter will work better as well, as long as you keep a negative pressure at all times you wont have to worry about stinking strains.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

ask sillybilly for a pair of his y fronts........that should totally eliminate any smell......visitors,friends,pets,or children under 5.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

lol, you an billy are like the fuckin scottish chuckle brothers


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

You made me do it  didn't know what i was watching but that scotsmans first line cracks me up 
[youtube]6O9RZbxIwNU[/youtube]


----------



## Airwave (Jul 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You made me do it  didn't know what i was watching but that scotsmans first line cracks me up


I used to love this advert.

[video=youtube;B-xG3D8OMQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-xG3D8OMQk[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

loose joose aboot this hoos!


----------



## AcidTest (Jul 1, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Guys I could do with some help please. I've germinated three lots of seeds but can't get them to grow, don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I'm getting 100% germination in 24-36hr using the paper towel method. Using various seeds from Attitude. Then I'm potting them up into a moss peat, vermiculite & perlite mix. The problem is that from there they just don't grow.
> 
> ...


Update for you all - I started a fourth batch of three seeds on Mon, they germinated and I potted them up on Tues using reg B&Q potting compost, sand and tap water. By this morning all three were healthy looking seedlings about an inch tall above the soil with opened leaves. None of my previous seeds got this far even after two weeks in the pots. Confirms there was definitely a serious problem with the medium / mineral water I was using before. 
I'm going to get some biobizz tomorrow, how long before I should start the nutes?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

A good few weeks. I tend only to give my plants their first feed when they tell me they need it, paling and such, i try, and often fail, to plan ahead so that my seedlings can take as long as they need, so many many failed new growers because they wanted it to go as fast and big as possible, and it so often goes so wrong


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Update for you all - I started a fourth batch of three seeds on Mon, they germinated and I potted them up on Tues using reg B&Q potting compost, sand and tap water. By this morning all three were healthy looking seedlings about an inch tall above the soil with opened leaves. None of my previous seeds got this far even after two weeks in the pots. Confirms there was definitely a serious problem with the medium / mineral water I was using before.
> I'm going to get some biobizz tomorrow, how long before I should start the nutes?


3-4 weeks or when you see leaves getting lighter colour...........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

or repot again in 3 weeks and you still wont need to feed..................


----------



## AcidTest (Jul 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A good few weeks. I tend only to give my plants their first feed when they tell me they need it, paling and such, i try, and often fail, to plan ahead so that my seedlings can take as long as they need, so many many failed new growers because they wanted it to go as fast and big as possible, and it so often goes so wrong


Naively I was going to go for two weeks veg then eight weeks bloom, and use the grow, bloom, and top-max like in this chart http://www.gchydro.com/pdf/biobizz.pdf 
but you're saying I should spend longer in grow with no nutes? or do two weeks grow but don't start the nutes until into bloom?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh you can do what you want if you know what you're doing  I just try and plane seeds in advance so that i don't have to worry about nute burn etc.


----------



## AcidTest (Jul 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh you can do what you want if you know what you're doing  I just try and plane seeds in advance so that i don't have to worry about nute burn etc.


Unfortunately I don't have a clue what I'm doing lol, but I think I get the message, I'll just wait and see how things go in the early stages...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Update for you all - I started a fourth batch of three seeds on Mon, they germinated and I potted them up on Tues using reg B&Q potting compost, sand and tap water. By this morning all three were healthy looking seedlings about an inch tall above the soil with opened leaves. None of my previous seeds got this far even after two weeks in the pots. Confirms there was definitely a serious problem with the medium / mineral water I was using before.
> I'm going to get some biobizz tomorrow, how long before I should start the nutes?


Just bear in mind that if you underfeed your plants they might look slightly yellow/ pale etc and you can give them a dose of nutes to bring them back to good health in no time. If you burn them, the leaves go brown and die off and can't be recovered. To be fair though, if you start off small with your nutes (1/4 strength) and go up in .5ml per L then you shouldnt see them go from normal to burn to shit straight away, the tips will go yellow first.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

My sister called me today and said: 'I was worried that the mechanic at the garage might try to rip me off because i'm a woman on my own, but the bill was only £125' 

I said: 'what did it need?'

She said: 'tyre inflation fluid.'


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

I Used To Go To A Single Sex Secondary School But I Never Seemed To Fit In,

Probably coz I Was Male And I Was 37 When They Found Me.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 1, 2011)

right dura wot do u use on a hook with float into the sea,iv tried worms,prawns,fake bait fukin bacon an cant catch a fuckin thing.

need a fuckin holy hand grenade for the fish up here


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2011)

Tin foil, get's ya mackerel  easy tasty mmmmmm. strangely enough i just opened up this thread to say something about fishing. I fancy a big stoned fishing trip somewhere sunny and tasty


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm il try that im gonna hav t start chibbin salmon if i dont catch anythin soon its bn 3 days bout 2 hours a day n nothin,even the seals are slappin ther bellys n wavin ther tackle at me


----------



## Griffta (Jul 1, 2011)

what is it with you lot & fishing? lol.
just watching some david haye thing on sky1. I like him but unfortunately I can't see anything other than Klitschco knocking him the fuck out


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> right dura wot do u use on a hook with float into the sea,iv tried worms,prawns,fake bait fukin bacon an cant catch a fuckin thing.
> 
> need a fuckin holy hand grenade for the fish up here


 holy hand grenade !lol, a Worms player are we!! used to play that game for fuckin days on end, gallons of white cider and speed and jist sit and talk endless pish. great fun. terrible skitter for days afterward mind you.
back to the fishing, im not and have never been a sea fisher but maybe spinnin with a "flying condom" good for estuary fishin when th salmon are headin in, mackerel are ground feeders so fuck the float and just put a treble hook with maggots or anythin on it and a fuckin dirty big bomb weight, good for pier casting. what kinda fish are you trying to catch anyway, whats the most common local fish. oh and shrimps are always a good option , fresh, dried or fake.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Griffta said:


> what is it with you lot & fishing? lol.
> just watching some david haye thing on sky1. I like him but unfortunately I can't see anything other than Klitschco knocking him the fuck out


i agree with the klitschko analysis, he's bigger, heavier, stronger and more experienced and the fuckers got a head like a rock, hayse gotta chance if he get in tight witha lotta body shots and softens him up then steps back and just fends with the jab, i recon haye will be fitter over the distance, hes got decent movement and quick hands as well but god fuckin help him if the big man catches him two or 3 head shot combos, he's gonny go down. 
as for the fishin.....its just the lazy mans sport well bait fishin anyway bit like golf but without the pretentious wankers and dodgy clothes.(not sayin all golfers are like that but theres a helluva lot are. carparks full of fuckin audis and beemers.......touch of advice here lads......if your ever desperate for cash hit the big golf clubs at nite. foam the alarm chop the phone lines (windy nite stuff btw) burst the fuckin doors,remember most clubs are fuckin miles away from any houses, lotsa cash (usually a safe, so be prepared to cut or burn into it, better if you actually just lift the fucker and take it back to a garage) , oh and top quality booze around(malt whiskey, etc) and silverware.....but be fuckin careful, fully suited , booted and gloved, remember lotta cops like to play golf.
aaahhh memories, the sign of a mis-spent youth. dont bother with the security gaurd even if there is one , he's on minimum wage and a short threat will usually keep him quiet(remember to take his mobile from him!!!!)( very good if delivered in scots or ulster accent). if u can take a van, all clubs have a shop with lotsa shiny expensive goodies. takes time to shift them so its best if u know ah quick one off source.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sometimes, just for a laugh, I like to pretend I'm having a fight with my own hand.

Yeah, it's pretty immature and stupid, I know.... but the make-up wank is fantastic!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

had a great nites sleep, woke up relaxed and feeling positive, very gently heard some music wafting in the sun filled window, it increased in volume tae a swell of sound as the massed flutes and drums of the local Orange flute band walked past on their way to the walk, what an absolutely fantastic start tae my day. GOD SAVE THE QUEEN. FOR GOD AND ULSTER.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> had a great nites sleep, woke up relaxed and feeling positive, very gently heard some music wafting in the sun filled window, it increased in volume tae a swell of sound as the massed flutes and drums of the local Orange flute band walked past on their way to the walk, what an absolutely fantastic start tae my day. GOD SAVE THE QUEEN. FOR GOD AND ULSTER.


likewise m8. Fuck me I was stoned last night. A good stoned though, could get used to that. Gave my bro a bit of the AK and he told me this morning that he led a different life last night. He says he put football manager on the PC and went Inverness Caly Thistle and he actually believed he was the REAL manager. lol. Says he came to about 2 hours later and was a bit worried, thinking that he had lost the plot. He had to go for a cold shower. Now thats good weed.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## hannahh (Jul 2, 2011)

im so jellous.. i wana get moched today but no weed can be found--- fuckin sick of the shit ass dealers up ere... anyone near HULL...


----------



## macstar (Jul 2, 2011)

its all good in the hood.... everyone is at it


----------



## Griffta (Jul 2, 2011)

fuckin lol at dura's guide to robbing a golf club haha. I was up at 6am, dropped the bird at the airport as she's off to ireland for the wkend and dropped into the local store for a restocking of nutes. Gonna get high as a murfuka now and watch something decent as there appears to be womens cricket on sky sports news...


----------



## macstar (Jul 2, 2011)

can anyone tell me if rocklock is any good and if its worth gettin


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

macstar said:


> can anyone tell me if rocklock is any good and if its worth gettin


ive grown two rocloc both soil with bio bizz nutes( basic old school) under 600watt(i think) and both gave me around 3 oz a plant maybe a shade more, its been a while so cant fully remember, they were freebies from attitude. good smoke, every one was happy with the result. a decent plant that had no problems at all.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao, that should go in the anarchists cookbook dura!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, that should go in the anarchists cookbook dura!


as long as i recieve NO credit for it whatsoever.....it may result in unwanted blue uniformed visitors ...wae big sticks and peppers sprays.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Watching Andy Murray trying to beat Nadal was like watching a 90 year old man trying to get an erection...

It's painful, but you'll still sit for 4 hours to see if he can actually manage it


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

If England won the 'women's world cup', it would be like winning a million on the lottery and finding out the currency was the Zimbabwe dollar


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

The wife bought some crotchless knickers.

"What do you think?" she winked, bending over.

"Nice" I replied. "It reminds me of the time I opened a bin bag round the back of the abbatoir."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

BBC News: Baboon on the run in New Jersey.

Venus Williams has finally snapped after losing at Wimbledon then?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

In the news: Significant drop in drink driving deaths. That'll because people can't afford both alcohol and petrol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

predictions for the fight tonight? 

i reckon klitschko will ruin haye in about 6 rounds.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2011)

Got home from work and indeed there was a fellow living in my flat. Got to go stealth for the next few months, he's already found a bag of trim i'd forgotten was in the freezer  this could all go pear shaped fast  His mum walked in and first thing she said apparently was mmm, smell of leather, (??) he turned around and told her i think that smell is something else entirely  shouldn'ta woken up and had that joint. First thing he and his mate did when they arrived though was swing outta the windows and have a joint, so i reckon this could allll be good 

I've never watched either box, never watched a boxing match in my life, but he's a big motherfucker! A trained big guy will always beat an equally trained small guy, and while Haye enmt really a small guy, he don't stand up so well against monster man there. He rather reminds me of the people from the film far cry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

hahah well the question is though ttt was there gear any good? could be the decider right there 

haye is in the best physical shape he's been in but just looking at klitschko's record never mind the fact he's bigger and stronger is enough for me. and haye's been talking shit about putting the big man in hospital etc


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Hes got to work the body. Sap the strenght out of him and mibby his hands will drop, doing all this while praying he dosen't get caught with a big one. Tall order but Im going Haye on points


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon klitschko will ruin haye in about 6 rounds.


I think thats general opinion man but I saw a fight a while back with klitschko against some no name boxer and got his shit handed to him, not a clue who it was though.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> holy hand grenade !lol, a Worms player are we!! used to play that game for fuckin days on end, gallons of white cider and speed and jist sit and talk endless pish. great fun. terrible skitter for days afterward mind you.
> back to the fishing, im not and have never been a sea fisher but maybe spinnin with a "flying condom" good for estuary fishin when th salmon are headin in, mackerel are ground feeders so fuck the float and just put a treble hook with maggots or anythin on it and a fuckin dirty big bomb weight, good for pier casting. what kinda fish are you trying to catch anyway, whats the most common local fish. oh and shrimps are always a good option , fresh, dried or fake.


Indeedy worms is fukin class,its salmon,sea trout,mackerel lingh n other mad shit i cant pronounce in gaelic.bn casting at seals n they jus slap ther bellys at me n fuck off laughin the pricks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

aye i reckon if he can get inside and work on him there's a chance he'll hurt him but he's well in range of klitschko and fucked if id like to be in the way of those arms. his bird on the other hand


----------



## macstar (Jul 2, 2011)

nice i did pineapple chunk on my last one in bio-bizz an guano..under 600w went ok but had trouble with the 600 gettin to hot.. prob do it same way this time but didnt know if to get a 400w to stop ma burning probs


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2011)

Doubt i'll watch the fight but now i'm just tempted to watch bloodsport this evening


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 2, 2011)

just youtube MMA best knockouts ttt lol, or con fights, theres some horrible shit in there.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Bloodsport. Not seen that in years.lol I downloaded the Hangover 2


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2011)

I gotta play mr hospitable and friendly for a few days so who knows what i'll actually end up doing or watching this weekend.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> predictions for the fight tonight?
> 
> i reckon klitschko will ruin haye in about 6 rounds.


i m reckoning round 4.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Lets hope its not gay porn ttt.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Indeedy worms is fukin class,its salmon,sea trout,mackerel lingh n other mad shit i cant pronounce in gaelic.bn casting at seals n they jus slap ther bellys at me n fuck off laughin the pricks...


 shit mate, your trying to fish around where seals are!!! good luck wae that buddy, those fuckers are experts and the fish that escape them are liable to be too fuckin smart tae be caught wae sum bait!! ahd have a wee saunter around lookin for a quieter spot although what i will say is that if there are seals there then there are definetly fish as well. im not sure if seals feed at particular times of the day.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

ive got the junkies down stairs goin at it with the bangin and shouting routine....not happy....trouble is ahve got my wee lad today.... so do i call the cops(kinda against the rules), do i just put up with it, or do i tie the kid to the child gate, lift my axe or sword and go and fuckin sort it .....seriously tempted to the latter but if i get lifted im fucked...im still on bail and the kid abondment would get me a serious sentence.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Fucking hate junkie. They are up late though. Usually heavy gouched by now


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

ah well jist opened the front door and gave it the full volume "FUCK UP YA CUNTS!!!!!" ....its went quiet


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hate junkie. They are up late though. Usually heavy gouched by now


aye, ah heard them partying earlier, they musta been drinkin or sumthin(unusual for junkies i know)and it was ok it was just little noise from their open window thru my open window but at sum point theres been a wee falling out, it was bird coz ah cld hear the high pitch voice and she's battering the door geein it laldy tae get back in. it jist went on too long, and i dont have the most patient of natures. its still happenin sporadically. im cool with it just now....and ahll give them an hour or so...but dependent on mood it will stop. one way or another.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Take her into yours and get your baws sucked empty for a tenner, mibby a fiver if shes hard up. Thats wot i would do


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2011)

My flat is full of female cackling, not what i signed up for!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Take her into yours and get your baws sucked empty for a tenner, mibby a fiver if shes hard up. Thats wot i would do


ok bill just nip up to mine , we'll call it £7.50 as long as u tickle ma arse while yer daein it.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

When I was 8 I went shopping with my dad the day before my birthday. He went to buy some cigarettes and I ran off to the man at the till and told him not to sell them to my dad because I didn't want my daddy to die. When he came up to buy his stuff, the man told him the story. He broke down in tears in the middle of the store, picked me up and took me home without the cigarettes. The next day, he told me that as my birthday present, he had given up smoking for good. 

Cunt, I asked for a bike.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

TEXTING for Seniors
The kids have all their little SMS codes... like BFF, WTF, LOL etc. So here are some codes for the seniors:
ATD - At the Doctor's
BFF - Best Friends Funeral BTW - Bring the Wheelchair
FWIW - Forgot Where I Was
GGPBL - Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
GHA - Got Heartburn Again
HGBM - Had Good Bowel Movement
IMHO - Is My Hearing-Aid On?
TTYL - Talk to You Louder
WAITT - Who Am I Talking To?
GGLKI - Gotta Go, Laxative Kickin In


----------



## Griffta (Jul 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> TEXTING for Seniors
> IMHO - Is My Hearing-Aid On?
> TTYL - Talk to You Louder


hahaha!

Right then, just bought the Haye fight. Fucking hope I dont smoke myself into a coma and fall asleep (or that its over in 30 seconds)
Cmon Hayemaker, launch one on to his big rusky face.

Whats that copy of hangover 2 like ssbilly? I was looking for one earlier but couldnt find a good one.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mummy?

Yes Harvey?

Do we have to go to Praia de Luz AGAIN this year?

Hopefully, this will be the last time Harvey...


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 2, 2011)

3.5g Mandy ... Oh Noes.. 
Welcome aboard captain


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Three guys and a lady were sitting at the bar talking about their professions.

The first guy says "I'm a Y.U.P.P.I.E, you now....
Young, Urban, Professional, Peaceful; Intelligent; Ecologist"

The second guy says "I'm a D.I.N.K, you know.... 
Double Income, No Kids." 

The third guy says, "I'm a R.U.B., you know.... 
Rich, Urban, Biker."

They turn to the woman and ask her, "What are you?" 
She replies: "I'm a WIFE, you know....
Wash, Iron, Fuck, Etc."


----------



## Griffta (Jul 2, 2011)

aaaaaaaaah the punchline! spent 10 mins trying to figure out the WIFE riddle before.
fight night is building up nicely, M&S dine in for 2 all to myself and an inability to put down the rizlas has got me rooted to the couch.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

im tryin to get my kid asleep and although im abig fight fan i aint payin £15 quid.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah its the 1st time ive ever done this ppv shit, dont agree with it tbh. I pay enough to have the footy channels, they take the piss wanting any more off me.
Haye's playing the mind games, played his intro music but he didnt appear, then they announced that he's keepin the crowd waiting for a further 10 mins.

Here he comes... is that the new england top? Looks like a ref ffs!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

i dont bother with sports channels or movies either. i go to the pub for the football and i buy dvds every week or two with the occaisonal trip to the pics. im a big fil fan but sky just repeats far too much shit and as far as football concerened, if it aint rangers or scotland i dont really give a fuck, mite watch larger english games, man u v chelsea sorta thing or champ league stuff, again the pubs always show them.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2011)

Just spent the evening at grillfest, many grills of many meats and burgers and jacket tatters and chorizo and mmmm, and lots of cider, ale and live Tennessee music. Everyone else started drinking at noon, so i'm on me own catching up  this guy ios all about weed hash and concentrates, nows what he likes, he has tasty treats. Hanzel and gretel? ESCAPE TE COOKING POT!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sometimes I watch football holding an xbox controller just to screw with my mums head


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

What's the difference between David haye and Harvey price ? 

Nothing they both enjoy rolling around on the floor for no reason


----------



## Griffta (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;7FgS3kCv79I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FgS3kCv79I[/video]
Heavyweights these days are nothin like Iron Mike Tyson in his prime.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

fookin ell!The commentators description of windmill is spot on.

Just reading news about sky cocking up the fight a bit, but really, £15 to watch one fight on television? No thanks!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

the guy was a terrible boxer, no footwork, terrible technique, not particularly fast but undoubtedly the most effective machine of destruction EVER to get into a boxing ring.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

So David, are you up for the rematch? fancy going head to head, toe to toe.....David.....DAVID.......DAVID, COME BACK HERE!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

My son walked in today and said 'Daddy, whats a transsexual'
So I said 'Go ask your mother, he'll know'


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 3, 2011)

I got the torrent off btjunkie Griffta. Aye its a decent copy for a cam. Ended up in a comedy club last night. Good fun. Went to go for a piss and the cunt said in an airport tannoy voice "All homosexuals to the bar please, all homosexuals to the bar". There was an old couple that he got ripped into, he asked where they met and they replied a dating website. Quick as you like he replied, what was it called Carbon Dating. lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

lol, sounds good bill, where was the club btw?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 3, 2011)

Harbour Arts Centre in Irvine, yes Irvine.lol Show was called Sidespliiters. Next one is August 6th but I'll miss that coz its the Rangers-Chelsea game. U fancy that Dura. I know a few Chelsea boys that are coming up. Will be a wild one


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Griffta said:


> [video=youtube;7FgS3kCv79I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FgS3kCv79I[/video]
> Heavyweights these days are nothin like Iron Mike Tyson in his prime.


ive no sound on this pc just now(its a peice of shit) but just watching that was fuckin incredible, what a fucking puncher that guy was. fuck yer subtle art your gettin yer cunt punched. end of story.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Harbour Arts Centre in Irvine, yes Irvine.lol Show was called Sidespliiters. Next one is August 6th but I'll miss that coz its the Rangers-Chelsea game. U fancy that Dura. I know a few Chelsea boys that are coming up. Will be a wild one


mmmmm, ah do mate, the reason i was askin was that me and the (sumtimes) girlfriend are both huge stand up comedy fans and i was thinkin dinner, comedy club, hotel kinda birthday present. fuck her she can wait. what about the tickets for the game?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 3, 2011)

They go on sale on the 12th of July.lol Will be a good game and a good party before and after. Good relationship withe the Chelsea boys


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

ah definetly fancy it. what the ticket price btw? bout 25 or 30? gotty watch the cash round that time, ma birthdays the first, my mates the 2nd, the girls is the 15th and ive gotta the wickerman festival on 21st o this month.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 3, 2011)

It will prob be around the £30 mark. Bottle of maddog for the train, couple of pints before the game, eat 4 hotdogs during the game, then pub crawl round Glasgow and if your lucky manage to stumble on the last train home. You'l need a good 100 - 200. U will be able to punt loads of sniff to these cunts too


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

£200 sounds about rite, ahll jist bring a half oz with me and we can have a heavy drink session. should be able tae get a ticket at the gate, these games are never sell outs.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

either that or you can pay for ma ticket when ur ordering yours and ahll square ye up or give u sniff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 3, 2011)

Ill get yer ticket next week m8. I prefer cold hard cash m8. Selling your ching will pay for the day and night


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

What's the simplest way to become self employed? Or do you guys simply not bother with any of that stuff? Doing my head in, work won't up my hours uless i go self employed the greedy cunts, but i can't be fucked with setting up a company and registering and giving lots of details and addresses and such, i don't consent, they can fuck off.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> shit mate, your trying to fish around where seals are!!! good luck wae that buddy, those fuckers are experts and the fish that escape them are liable to be too fuckin smart tae be caught wae sum bait!! ahd have a wee saunter around lookin for a quieter spot although what i will say is that if there are seals there then there are definetly fish as well. im not sure if seals feed at particular times of the day.


lol true that,they wont take anythin not caught a fukin thing in weeks


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What's the simplest way to become self employed? Or do you guys simply not bother with any of that stuff? Doing my head in, work won't up my hours uless i go self employed the greedy cunts, but i can't be fucked with setting up a company and registering and giving lots of details and addresses and such, i don't consent, they can fuck off.


u dont have t register or tell them fukall man,register urself self employed and u pay like 20 quid national insurance every quarter n thats all.you can still work part time or full on the side but defs go self employed if u can mate


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 3, 2011)

you can put nearlyu every expense in your life thru your business which offsets any tax you owe,if you tell them you made profit that is...not that i would know anything of this topic or would condone that shniz lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

National insurance contributions is a fucking scam. grrr.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post and first grow. Green round here is terrible £140 for shite full of stick and damp as fook or £10 a g or the peng as the chavs call it cheese/ak and such but normally as wet and full of stick as there normal pants. Thats why me and the missus decided to grow in the first place. we got a largish bud tent thats 1.2x2x2, a gt604 with eight 3-3 1/2 foot girls in and one 1 1/2 foot struggler as not getting enough light, a 6in inline fan with carbon filter (suprisingly quite considering), two small fans inside to circulate air and one 12 inch fan outside to force new air into the tent through a small hole at the bottom. I also have a small cfl and propagater for seedlings and clones. I am using canna for veg and flowering along with Dr Hornbys Big Bud. Vegged for 4 weeks and started my 3rd week of flowering yesterday and it already looks like i have tiny bud sites growing where colas will be. Got justfeminized cheese seeds and although i killed 1 by being to heavy handed when transplanting to NFT all the other 9 are female and looking good. Topped 3 out of 8 to see what difference it will make.After this grow i will be adding another tray,light and a light rail and only putting 6 girls a tray to give them plenty of room. They all look pretty healthy plants athough a bit yellow in some of the pics but thats just the light lol. Any help always welcome and catch you guys and gals soon


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 3, 2011)

Eskimo breaks down in wales and rings the R.A.C.
After a quick look under the bonnet the R.A.C guy says sorry mate you have blown a seal.
To which he replies you fuck sheep but i bet you would still get your car fixed at the side of the road


----------



## del66666 (Jul 3, 2011)

we all on da beach then or cheap holiday in greece...........


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> National insurance contributions is a fucking scam. grrr.


national what? is that anything like that ring cum tax i hear people mentioning????.....think i'll try set up as self employed exotic pharmacist.......that'll be the bloody day!!! they'd need tae march a fuckin platoon full o S.A.S intae ma hoose tae get a fuckin bean fae me. they can all go and fuck themselves. let the country feed you . GOD BLESS THE QUEEN AND THE WELFARE STATE.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> national what? is that anything like that ring cum tax i hear people mentioning????.....think i'll try set up as self employed exotic pharmacist.......that'll be the bloody day!!! they'd need tae march a fuckin platoon full o S.A.S intae ma hoose tae get a fuckin bean fae me. they can all go and fuck themselves. let the country feed you . GOD BLESS THE QUEEN AND THE WELFARE STATE.


the welfare state is for the chop...............starve the poor....


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 3, 2011)

easy all. shatered after ufc night. sod the over padded boxing shite. hope none u wasted time watching haye wen some amazing k.os on ufc last night. still buzzing after watching fader beaten and the axe murderer spanked in seconds


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

Little Johnny was sitting in Beginning Sex Ed class one day when the teacher drew a picture of a penis on the board. "Does anyone know what this is?" She asked. Little Johnny raised his hand and said, "Sure, my daddy has two of them!" "Two of them?!" the teacher asked. "Yeah. He has a little one that he uses to pee with and a big one that he uses to brush mommy's teeth!"


----------



## Dr GreenFinger (Jul 3, 2011)

hi all anyone grown big bang and anyone used air pots


----------



## Dr GreenFinger (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry big bang 2 from rhinoseeds


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr GreenFinger said:


> sorry big bang 2 from rhinoseeds


jus fem auto big bang on cfl at the mo


----------



## hannahh (Jul 3, 2011)

any one grew outdoor plants in uk? i have decided to experiment n put 1 of my girls out side, she is 2foot tall and jus starting to bud, but i got so many plants in my grow she wasnt getting enuff lights..si i am going to see what the uk sun can do.. day one been lovely start been so hot over hear, hopefully my plant will get some decent buds? any one already done this?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was young I used to walk the plank, we couldn't afford a dog.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 4, 2011)

U wont get any buds till late sep/early october but hey ho best of luck


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

hope yer swaetinf yer baws aff stuck in the office billy. think ah,ll just potter around today and set up my grow room, it's nuthin too complex but it'll require a few days to build and properly set up, im not doin it half arsed so i'd rather take my time and do it well. not starting any seed or owt till next wednesday after my court case but i want every think in place so's when i walk back in the seeds will be immediately put into germination and thats me away!!!!ah canny fuckin wait.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

Audley Harrison - "I expect you're going to see David Haye back in the ring again just like you're going to see Audley Harrison back in the ring again."

If you're going to fight, then fight, if not, tinkerbell wants her outfit and wand back.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hope yer swaetinf yer baws aff stuck in the office billy. think ah,ll just potter around today and set up my grow room, it's nuthin too complex but it'll require a few days to build and properly set up, im not doin it half arsed so i'd rather take my time and do it well. not starting any seed or owt till next wednesday after my court case but i want every think in place so's when i walk back in the seeds will be immediately put into germination and thats me away!!!!ah canny fuckin wait.


What are you planning on growing?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

What's the difference between Haye and Tom off the NSPCC advert?
Tom gets a belt.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What are you planning on growing?


i got few seeds from sillybilly; ak 48(x4),blackjack(X3),smile amd white domina(looks like freebies from kanabia seeds). im gonna go with a 5 pot dwc so itll be a combo of all of them , its my first full hydro grow , ive had 1 shot at hydro b4 so i kinda know what im doing, probably be in here askin question of the hydro guys. really lookin forward to gettin started, thats around 3 months sice i had grow and its taken away some much needed focus from my life; i DO NOT do well when i've too much time on my hands, i tend to go ocd and then fuckin psycho!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

wouldnt it better to use all the same strain in the DWC dura? cause it could be tricky first time in hydro anyway without getting different feeds, unless you have seperate res for each one?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

seperate res for each mate, (just plain old bucket with lid and hole cut to fit a small net pot) i know from others( locals and mainly scots in here) that the water up here is so soft that problems with feeds and shit doesnt really happen unless you fuck it up yourself, because of the english hard water some nutrients dont dissolve properly i believe. im not even workin with an ec/ppm meter, im kinda skint so although i'd like to be able to go and get one along with other stuff like fan speed/temperature controller etc i'm doing this by the seat of my pants. no worries as i plan on being very attentive and gentle with feeds at first. not expecting monsters just tryin to get a good solid grounding in the basics with particular attention to growth rate, root development and feeding schedules. also as this is a totally new chamber set up in a different place (after being busted i'm being a lot more circumspect!) i've also got to see how the chamber is with the temps, air flow, light position etc....enjoying myself, its like going back to school to relearn what you know but in a different manner.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

The Sun headline: Kate - I want Kids

I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw that it was Kate Middleton. I thought McCann had lost another one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

the next round....... livers psychosis and DOG kush 







and where i was last week


----------



## Airwave (Jul 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i got few seeds from sillybilly; ak 48(x4),blackjack(X3),smile amd white domina(looks like freebies from kanabia seeds). im gonna go with a 5 pot dwc so itll be a combo of all of them , its my first full hydro grow , ive had 1 shot at hydro b4 so i kinda know what im doing, probably be in here askin question of the hydro guys. really lookin forward to gettin started, thats around 3 months sice i had grow and its taken away some much needed focus from my life; i DO NOT do well when i've too much time on my hands, i tend to go ocd and then fuckin psycho!


I tried dwc a while ago. Didn't like it because I had to check and change the ph all the time. See if you can get a ph stabiliser and make life a bit easier.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> seperate res for each mate, (just plain old bucket with lid and hole cut to fit a small net pot) i know from others( locals and mainly scots in here) that the water up here is so soft that problems with feeds and shit doesnt really happen unless you fuck it up yourself, because of the english hard water some nutrients dont dissolve properly i believe. im not even workin with an ec/ppm meter, im kinda skint so although i'd like to be able to go and get one along with other stuff like fan speed/temperature controller etc i'm doing this by the seat of my pants. no worries as i plan on being very attentive and gentle with feeds at first. not expecting monsters just tryin to get a good solid grounding in the basics with particular attention to growth rate, root development and feeding schedules. also as this is a totally new chamber set up in a different place (after being busted i'm being a lot more circumspect!) i've also got to see how the chamber is with the temps, air flow, light position etc....enjoying myself, its like going back to school to relearn what you know but in a different manner.


sound mate, shouldnt have any problems. I remember when I went upto loch lomond and the water was so soft you couldnt even wash the fuckin soap off your hands lol! going back to school aint always a bad thing, might find out some new tricks a long the way. think you should get a friggin camera though an gets some pics up though lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

lmao, a woman signing a music video, and of all music videos, a black out crew one. this is too much ....

[video=youtube;cUJbe5mls5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUJbe5mls5Y[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> sound mate, shouldnt have any problems. I remember when I went upto loch lomond and the water was so soft you couldnt even wash the fuckin soap off your hands lol! going back to school aint always a bad thing, might find out some new tricks a long the way. think you should get a friggin camera though an gets some pics up though lol


 im definetly goin to do a full grow journal on this one and i mean from the actual building of the chamber to the (hopefully) harvest. i havent botherd my arse before(started one but it fell away when i couldnt find the camera/pc lead) so starting sumtime probably end of the week/beggining of next i will be postin pics up on my journal and in this thread when the plants themselves start.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I tried dwc a while ago. Didn't like it because I had to check and change the ph all the time. See if you can get a ph stabiliser and make life a bit easier.


will do mate cheers. ive got a full new bottle of ph down need to get afew other odds and ends and away we go.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 4, 2011)

Not pd'd in a long time. Using Ionic dura buffers it. Fuck ec levels. I just judge it


----------



## 60sguy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys, My gorgeous Big Bud is 14 days into flowering and looking like it's going to be a monster. Is it to late now to clone it? It's my first grow so is there anything else I need to know/do?

Tnx in advance.

60's foreva


----------



## del66666 (Jul 4, 2011)

60sguy said:


> Hi guys, My gorgeous Big Bud is 14 days into flowering and looking like it's going to be a monster. Is it to late now to clone it? It's my first grow so is there anything else I need to know/do?
> 
> Tnx in advance.
> 
> 60's foreva


you can clone it mate


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you can clone it mate


Just for future reference can you clone from a clone or does the quality drop eventually ????? Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

You can clone from a clone from a clone.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

*Eyup lads heres a few of my blue cheese beforen the chop and harvest, i got 11 oz dry in total of the 2!





























*


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You can clone from a clone from a clone.


Sweet that exactly what i wanted to hear. Cheers mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2011)

Evening all how we all been?

Started getting itchy to cut plants down lol, today is day 51 and they all take between 55-70, plus I havent got any smoke atm and all the stuff ive bought recently has just been complete shite, bah why can they not just hurry the fook up lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 4, 2011)

i got 11 oz dry in total of the 2!

I would be well happy with half that outta my first grow. Well done mate she looks goreous


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 4, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> i got 11 oz dry in total of the 2!
> 
> I would be well happy with half that outta my first grow. Well done mate she looks goreous


Thanks mate, i got 8oz of 1 plant on my 1st grow lol, lookin foward to startin my 3rd now once im back off holiday, good luck with yours mate


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 4, 2011)

fooking hell i would feel like i died an went to heaven if i had that much off each of my girls but i will see in couple of months eh lol. Have a good holiday going anywere nice ??


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2011)

Thought i would take some pics since ive been saying for weeks i would lol, in no particular order an i really cant be ased to sort em lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone who watched rambo first blood the other night... first blood 2 is on itv  not as good as the first but still good for a laugh..


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 4, 2011)

shite would have watched first one, epic film second just like a retarded sibling to the first lol, third should have been shot at birth and the forth suprisingly brilliant. When stallone jumps up on that machine gun attached to the back of that truck and pummels the driver till hes just a pair of legs. Legend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

cracking harvest both pukka and searimmer  nicely done


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

had a dream last night I got busted, was pretty fuggin horrible. and, for whatever reason, they found a 4 oz rock of cocaine in my room ahhaha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 5, 2011)

The other day when I sold my stuff, the guy gave me the money, I went to my flat and counted it. It was all there. Gave him a call and said I would meet him at the little Auto shop in 5mins.(which is just round the corner from my house) I picked up the bag with 27oz in it. It was stinking, real smelly. Walked out the door and 2 cops were there talking to a guy on a bike. Got to admit I stopped in my tracks and the 2 cops looked at me. I walked out my gate and they were still looking. They must have been waiting on a warrent check coz I 100% sure they smelt it and the way they were looking at me was like, "If I wasn't busy, I'd pull you and check that bag". Story ended well though but just goes to show, in another life, if that guy wasn't there on the bike, I reckon I would have been busted. Moral of the story - get some other cunt to do your dirty work


----------



## Airwave (Jul 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The other day when I sold my stuff, the guy gave me the money, I went to my flat and counted it. It was all there. Gave him a call and said I would meet him at the little Auto shop in 5mins.(which is just round the corner from my house) I picked up the bag with 27oz in it. It was stinking, real smelly. Walked out the door and 2 cops were there talking to a guy on a bike. Got to admit I stopped in my tracks and the 2 cops looked at me. I walked out my gate and they were still looking. They must have been waiting on a warrent check coz I 100% sure they smelt it and the way they were looking at me was like, "If I wasn't busy, I'd pull you and check that bag". Story ended well though but just goes to show, in another life, if that guy wasn't there on the bike, I reckon I would have been busted. Moral of the story - get some other cunt to do your dirty work


Close call. I know you were thinking, _"Shit. I shouldn't have stopped! I look suspicious as fuck because I stopped!"_ lol.

I never get my hands dirty.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol man, and here's me a bit scared of walking into town with a rucksack full of stems and root mass to ditch in the woods


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

what sort of bag was it bill?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

fuckin close one lad. the cool head will usually see you through. bet it was a rush tho haha it goes against my instinct with the rozzers but being polite gets you a long way.

question is are you going to take it as the gypsies kiss n move on ? 

i only carry my weight in airtight containers now. 20p back off a bottle of bru


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah Don there was defo bowel movement. It was in a giant red holdall. lol Not very decreet.lol These things are sent to test us. Water off a ducks back and all that. The thing is I had a suit on and the cunts prob think I'm "Mr Big" lol There is a camera that goes right up my street so they prob got a pic of me handed to the DS. Mibby I'm just being para


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2011)

Had a similiar thing sunday night, sitting in the front room having a smoke an all of a sudden we hear a load of car tyres screech and then " BANG BANG POLICE STAY STILL " and what sounds like our front door being kicked in, ran to the front room window an its next door but one getting "the special knock with the big red key" fucking bricking ourselves for a good while after that, put our joints out and cleaned the front room up just in case they were knocking up multiple houses y`know, they were there bout 10mins and then just peeled out in a cloud of tyre smoke and driving up the wrong side of the road with all their sirens an shit on running cars coming the right way off the road, for the next 3 hours the whole town was alive with old bill, helicopter, cars, dog units walking round the streets, armed response standing on the corner of each end of our street with their guns out etc


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

That's damned crazy. Rather you than me!

Woke up to a nice rain shower so decided to tend to my plants, flatmate got to bed before i could talk to him about em. He's out now so could use the necxt 30 minutes to try and silence the op but don't think it's viable  If it moves, it's gonna make a sound. 












Almost!  Just gotta wait for the seeds to mature  Also found a spare set of digi scales at work which will read by the gram upto 3000g so great for just working out harvest weights etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

looks the dogs bollocks that ttt, you've been pushing the feed a bit though.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> yeah Don there was defo bowel movement. It was in a giant red holdall. lol Not very decreet.lol These things are sent to test us. Water off a ducks back and all that. The thing is I had a suit on and the cunts prob think I'm "Mr Big" lol There is a camera that goes right up my street so they prob got a pic of me handed to the DS. Mibby I'm just being para


me and my buddy got a random pull this time last year driving into a festival, just waving cars thru and stopping maybe 1 outta 20, he'd just finished a joint but as i was driving all i'd been doing was sniffing lines on the way there. they pull us and ask if anything in the car, my mate puts his hands up straight away coz the bit of hash was sittin in the car in plain view, so the fuckers get the dog out and all the gear out my car, dogs sniffing away at me , the car , all our tents etc..good 15 mins whilst my buddy is gettin charged and shit. the head DS guy is questioning me and im just easy going friendly waith him then he hears some sham 69 on my cd player(old skinhead band from the 70s for all you youn'uns out there) and starts telling me he used to be a skinhead, so i deftly kept the fuckin conversation on music and stuff and he eventaully strolls off as my mate heads back. we drive away and park. then my knees buckled, i couldnt stop laughing and shaking at the same time. round my neck was a wallet thingy on a band with around a grands worth of goodies; charlie, e, speed , valium, morphine, the fuckin lot...i would have been looking at 18 month to 2 years......it sure as fuck reminds you that you've got a heart.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought wanking really did send you blind.

Then I realised my mum's knickers were still on my head.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont think ive seen a ttt grow where he hasnt pushed the feed lol. 

you find out what they were raiding for sae?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw Nan on her mobility scooter with her faithful old dog tied to the handle, panting furiously and having a rest.

"What's up Nan, is the old boy struggling to keep up nowadays?" I laughed.

"Fuck no, it's just that Benji needs a breather every now and again!" she said,
"Ever since some cunt stole my battery."


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I dont think ive seen a ttt grow where he hasnt pushed the feed lol.
> 
> you find out what they were raiding for sae?


Not yet, not seen anyone that lives there go in or out but it turns out they only smashed the outer front door open( house divided into 2 flats up n down) and not the front door to that particular flat, apparently they were trying to get whoever was inside to come out and when they didnt they screeched off so im guessing they didnt have a warrant( so how were they allowed to use the big red key on the outer door?).....all in all 7 houses got raided in my town for various things that night


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

damn man, the pigs were out to fuck shit up!


----------



## fjkirk (Jul 5, 2011)

Help needed..My girls grow..needs sexin?? Im prolly going to just leave them for seed..but id like to know..=)


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just pruned up my bush's and now they look naked. my hands and fore arms smell so much like cheese right now i want to roll them up and smoke them lmao. Just thought i would add few pics of them pruned knowing some people will tell me i am a fool and others will tell me well done but it had to be done they wanted to start growing out the door everytime i opened it lol. removed most large fan leaves and some at top that blocked light to parts with buds on. left tops quite bushy still to try make sure they took in plenty of light. Fingers crossed eh. Oh and i have the streets playing constant after looking up some info on music helping plants grow, i am no expert but the days i dont play the streets my plants look ok and the days i do play they grow like mad. pop is the best,classic then no music with hip-hop and rap being worse for your plants so i heard. I put a good mix of things like stay positive, blinded by the light, dry your eyes mate and others with similar beats and like i said i would recomend giving it a try and dont need to be load (dont be drawing that attention eh) .

.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

Nowt to do with pushing the feed  Today i fed her not even half the recommended. Basically i need to be way more on top of my setup, but fuck if i've the time or effort. My DWC setup really ent ideal but i do what i can  would kill to be able to use an external res or something like autopots, alas only space for the totes and no tank unless i want to make things really inconvenient for myself  The benefit of telling people you grow is you don't have to be stealth in any way, i've a subwoofer that has a footprint of around 50cmx50cm next to me bed so been tempted to move that somewhere else and shove a big ass reservoir and control tank in it's place.

Keep being tempted back to coco for that near silent cab operation. Airpumps and airstones can make a fucking hell of a racket. the type of stone ya buy makes a world of a difference, but the price reflects it. As i said, it was described to me by the flatmate as an angry swarm of bees. Now i know it ent that loud so many he's just rather intuituve and looking for me to say something accidentally. The airstone and airline on the table might have been a givaway.

I have pasta with goats cheese, feta, red onion, tomato basil pesto and chorizo for dinner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

sounds like you've been rumbled tip top. tell him your beekeeping in the cupboard that should keep him out


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to say i reckon he knows exactly what the crack is, he's a pretty fookin smart lad. Hell though, spread the word, don't hide, promote the growing of cannabis in the homestead for personal consumption! Fuck the system! I don't consent to it, i cannot recognise the queen as the ruling monarch, illegally obtained the throne and the queen has completely violated her oath, boardering on commiting treason. Protect our sovereignty my arse, she signed away to the EU and they now control our country, sorry queeny but i refuse to recognise you as the valid monarch, so you and your government are void and their statutes invalid 

If i kill a man, do i own his house and property as a result? No. So why do we sit back and let the royals do it. They committed murder to obtain the throne of this country, i'll not obey them, they are tyrants. The world doesn't' work like that, unless you're filthy rich in which case you can certainly try and persuade yourself this is how it works. If the monarchy is valid, then i'm going out and shooting up the staff at the bank and making that mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

man if he's smoked the first day in the flat, your laughing. worst case scenario he'll be in your stash. best case scenario you can shift a little to him. beer tokens agogo


----------



## sirbudalot (Jul 5, 2011)

fjkirk said:


> Help needed..My girls grow..needs sexin?? Im prolly going to just leave them for seed..but id like to know..=)
> View attachment 1676935View attachment 1676936View attachment 1676937View attachment 1676938View attachment 1676939View attachment 1676939View attachment 1676940View attachment 1676941View attachment 1676942View attachment 1676943View attachment 1676944



From the pictures that aren't too blurry to make out they look like males or too early to tell properly, leave it a bit and then you'll know mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

Indeed, also sniffed out a big bag of trim i'd completely forgotten about within a few minutes of being here. He blatantly knows and he seems cool, i really don't feel too worried. Although the number of people who know is creeping up to double figures  I've only one friend who smokes, but he's too stupid to look after his money so can never afford any, despite inheriting a house so as such no rent etc. Could really do with someone to take 330 off my hands a week, just got the latest leccy bill and is pretty much £30 a month for everything in my flat which i ent too miffed by, there's nearly 1000w of hifi in my bedroom as it is let alone the rest of the stuff i have here.

Man, i can't beleive it though, in 1.5 months, my gas bill was £30, i normally have 2-3 baths a day, always leave the hot tap running drain, top baclk up repeat etc, often turn the oven on for a few hours without actually cooking anything, fucking pleased


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

View attachment 1677035

day 36 of 12/12 gonna let her 70days and last 3wks she will have a 1.2mtr tent and 600 maybe 1200 watt of hps to herself.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> View attachment 1677035
> 
> day 36 of 12/12 gonna let her 70days and last 3wks she will have a 1.2mtr tent and 600 maybe 1200 watt of hps to herself.


fukin yaldy lookin amazin sambo man,they are som ewhite as fuck buds!!!

is that the psycho?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> fukin yaldy lookin amazin sambo man,they are som ewhite as fuck buds!!!
> 
> is that the psycho?


no m8 thats the slh (fingerz pheno)

the pyscho n livers ive fucked up abit dont get me wrong will still be amazing smoke but ive hurt my yield with my silly mistakes


View attachment 1677117

thats pyscho day 36


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

ooftys both lookin gud man the slh is goin nuts eh,hows shit dude hows the flat workin out


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ooftys both lookin gud man the slh is goin nuts eh,hows shit dude hows the flat workin out


caved in n fucked the missus the other day so been staying round there the last few days, but did go out n get a fridge n blinds for the windows n a load of other shit to make it more liveable.

did the romping goddess turn up yet? n hows the little man?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nowt to do with pushing the feed  Today i fed her not even half the recommended. Basically i need to be way more on top of my setup, but fuck if i've the time or effort. My DWC setup really ent ideal but i do what i can  would kill to be able to use an external res or something like autopots, alas only space for the totes and no tank unless i want to make things really inconvenient for myself  The benefit of telling people you grow is you don't have to be stealth in any way, i've a subwoofer that has a footprint of around 50cmx50cm next to me bed so been tempted to move that somewhere else and shove a big ass reservoir and control tank in it's place.
> 
> Keep being tempted back to coco for that near silent cab operation. Airpumps and airstones can make a fucking hell of a racket. the type of stone ya buy makes a world of a difference, but the price reflects it. As i said, it was described to me by the flatmate as an angry swarm of bees. Now i know it ent that loud so many he's just rather intuituve and looking for me to say something accidentally. The airstone and airline on the table might have been a givaway.
> 
> I have pasta with goats cheese, feta, red onion, tomato basil pesto and chorizo for dinner


chorizo luvin muthafucka,u like pancetta? dude try shredded beetroot pancetta salad with chilli flakes and gsrlic cookd thru pancetta cubes,ultimate


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

fucking hell bam you dont wana get ttt started on good food talk your never shut him up lol

are you a chef ttt?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> caved in n fucked the missus the other day so been staying round there the last few days, but did go out n get a fridge n blinds for the windows n a load of other shit to make it more liveable.
> 
> did the romping goddess turn up yet? n hows the little man?


haha yaasss i never last long ether lol,nice1 itl b a shagpad soon!

romping is fucking around in the post system or in the hands of sum fukin pig fuk lol..or its still to reach me...apparently its 60 fukin days for a resend which im sure was 21days when i was reading on the forum!!

the weeman is gud always feeding at the mo the wifes tittys are gna fall off before i get at em again ahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

i need to find some stickers big enough for me fridge cause spitting on it each time i walk past is gotta be unhealthy lol

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Browse/ID72/14418616/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CKitchen+and+laundry%7C14418476/c_2/2%7C14418476%7CFridges+and+freezers%7C14418615/c_3/3%7Ccat_14418615%7CMini+fridges%7C14418616/r_001/5%7CBrands%7CHusky%7C1.htm


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

Freeeeeeeeeeesh beeeetrooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i need to find some stickers big enough for me fridge cause spitting on it each time i walk past is gotta be unhealthy lol
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Browse/ID72/14418616/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CKitchen+and+laundry%7C14418476/c_2/2%7C14418476%7CFridges+and+freezers%7C14418615/c_3/3%7Ccat_14418615%7CMini+fridges%7C14418616/r_001/5%7CBrands%7CHusky%7C1.htm


LMAO who do u support dude,iv been tellin folks up here "i dont give money tae charity! "


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> LMAO who do u support dude,iv been tellin folks up here "i dont give money tae charity! "


im spurs m8, was born and lived in the area.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 5, 2011)

cool,dude i jus got a message from leon sayin it hasnt even shipped yet! thats a month,im askin for my moneys back


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

Beetroot sucks 

I ent a chef, i can cook up a storm but i rarely get past packets of bacon, food can get real expensive real quick. Was having a bath yesterday with a joint reading one of the Moro cookbooks and saw some great recipes but damn, at the price of the sherry they recommend i'll drink that 150ml before i cook with it!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

"How do you scavenge a dog?"


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2011)

u get to it before a scouser?


----------



## allywado (Jul 5, 2011)

Get it before a Korean*


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 5, 2011)

Get it before Dura


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2011)

awrite tattie heid, the mrs lettin you on the laptop the nite ?


----------



## Griffta (Jul 5, 2011)

I think ttt was quoting top gear. still a quality show, loved the special on the e-type jag last week.


----------



## jackhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

am smoking some lovely blue cheeze that ma naighbour grew and have jus started maown grow of super lemon and dutch passions ultimate. ne advise on how to grow the ultimate or what it yields n tastes like would be much apreciated, peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

jackhunter said:


> am smoking some lovely blue cheeze that ma naighbour grew and have jus started maown grow of super lemon and dutch passions ultimate. ne advise on how to grow the ultimate or what it yields n tastes like would be much apreciated, peace


advice on the ultimate would be its not the ultimate lol its dutch passion say no more lol slh can be lovely tho if ya get a nice pheno.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

you live next door to pukka jackhunter?

my head is fookin killing me!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

morning all, im off to see my shrink too we try and discover why im an alcoholic....should be interesting. btw any 'nerds' out there can explain some pc shit to me, i know the basics but that about it . im tryin too fix a pc for a mate and ive managed to reformat and reinstall the operating system , had a bit of bother with the bugger not detecting the on board sound, ethernet and cpl of other things , obviously couldnt get on line with it to search for the missssing driver, so i installled service pack2 and plug an ethernet card straight in and away we went. the question is why doesnt windows have the drivers for this? other thing is when i switch it on it goes to bios and states that the ' display switch is set incorrectly'then ''c-mos checksum error-defaults loaded' followed with 'c-mos battery failed' and ive gotta F1 it to proceed...what does this mean?.....cheers in anticipation , im off to get my head shrunk a little.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I went up to a Big Issue seller today and said "Knock knock" 
He says " Who's there" 
"Thought you were homeless, cunt"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> morning all, im off to see my shrink too we try and discover why im an alcoholic....should be interesting. btw any 'nerds' out there can explain some pc shit to me,


hahahah fuck me i thought you were asking someone to explain political correctness to ya there man. near fell out me chair.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

political correctness.....yeah...i'm HUGE fan of that as u may have noticed from some previous posts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd never have guessed man


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

A rabbi orders a book from a library, just as he's leaving, the assistant says, "Oh, you've got a book of ours: 'Could There Be Another Holocaust?'"
The rabbi says, "Yeah, so?" 
The assistant says. "Well, it's long overdue, isn't it?"


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

What's black, white and red all over?

An abused choir boy.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I watched as my wife sat sobbing on the sofa earlier.

"I need someone to give me a hug," she said. "And tell me everything is going to be ok".

"Would you like me to phone your mother then?" I grinned.

"Fuck off you sick cunt, she's only been dead 10 minutes".


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> any 'nerds' out there can explain some pc shit to me, i know the basics but that about it . im tryin too fix a pc for a mate and ive managed to reformat and reinstall the operating system , had a bit of bother with the bugger not detecting the on board sound, ethernet and cpl of other things , obviously couldnt get on line with it to search for the missssing driver, so i installled service pack2 and plug an ethernet card straight in and away we went. the question is why doesnt windows have the drivers for this? other thing is when i switch it on it goes to bios and states that the ' display switch is set incorrectly'then ''c-mos checksum error-defaults loaded' followed with 'c-mos battery failed' and ive gotta F1 it to proceed...what does this mean?.....cheers in anticipation.


Hey dura i know windows is shite. it only has the main drivers to start up most systems and all extras especially drivers for built in stuff are not on the disc. I know you said you are not on the net but you also said you stuck an ethernet card in and so should be back on the net with it now eh? If so you wanna go google and type free driver installer download or free driver locator download. you will have to look through a couple as they will say there free then when its done its scan it will tell you, you have to pay. had this problem when formatting several times in the past and this has sorted it. Sorry i cant remember the name of the program it has been some time since i used it and the only other problem i have had with them is they will only let you download upto 3 drivers a day which is a bit wank but aslong as you only need a couple its cool. As for the cmos battery i think you will find its on the motherboard and is dead. without that battery (normally a large silver battery about the size of a 2p) i know the computers internal clock doesnt work and you will be lucky if the pc will work properly, especially when you change settings in cmos (f1 when u start up normally). used to be a complete pc geek but have lost touch a bit if you still having problems then private msg me exactly what pc is telling you (error cdes and description etc) and i will look resaerch it online and explain it to you as most sites try and make it look complicated so you dont fix it yourself. Sorry post so long lol but hope it helps a little


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> morning all, im off to see my shrink too we try and discover why im an alcoholic....should be interesting. btw any 'nerds' out there can explain some pc shit to me, i know the basics but that about it . im tryin too fix a pc for a mate and ive managed to reformat and reinstall the operating system , had a bit of bother with the bugger not detecting the on board sound, ethernet and cpl of other things , obviously couldnt get on line with it to search for the missssing driver, so i installled service pack2 and plug an ethernet card straight in and away we went. the question is why doesnt windows have the drivers for this? other thing is when i switch it on it goes to bios and states that the ' display switch is set incorrectly'then ''c-mos checksum error-defaults loaded' followed with 'c-mos battery failed' and ive gotta F1 it to proceed...what does this mean?.....cheers in anticipation , im off to get my head shrunk a little.


C-mos battery failed means that the little silver penny shaped battery is not holding it's charge or is dead, and as such the bios options are being reset to default each time the computer powers down. This can be piss annoying when you have a certain required boot order etc. Sounds like you need to go pick up a spare one and pop it in. Alternatively you could tell the bios to halt on no errors and ignore the fucker 

Which version of windows did you install, to not detect audio etc, sounds like it might be XP or alternatively a very old computer, vista and 7 always just had everything ready to go come booting in the first time. What i normally do is simply crack the case cover, grab the model number of the motherboard, which is normally printed in big white letters somewhere or other (alternatively install cpu-z and it'll give you information) and then mosey onto the websote of the company that made the board and hit the download section. You'll find your audio chipset graphics driers etc there without a doubt. Windows only contains mainstream drivers for popular brands and that lot, so if it's an older product, it may not contain inbuilt support.

And i'd hedge my bets and say you're an alcoholic because you're scottish. Who the fuck wouldn't turn to alcohol if they got stuck with that bollocks country 

Didn't see that up there, what gavstar said basically. Likewise i used to be an utter geek, every draw and cupboard in my loung is filled with spare water pumps and moniters and switches and ram and this and that and everything i really ought to just sell and make money on before it becomes obselete  Havn't found a need to upgrade my computers for over 3 years now, nothing out there which remotely taxes things. Won't stop them churning out CoD after CoD improvements be damned.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

for those who dont follow club 600, heres a pic of Dropastone's 5g of BHO. crazy shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

Just seen it earlier bro, looks crazy dun it like its plastic or sumut! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonder how he got it in one splodge, mines always a fuck on.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

looks like a hard boiled sweet. fuck eating that for a laugh though, lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

cheers to gav and ttt for the info lads, i'll just replace the battery and then go get the drivers....thanks lads.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> for those who dont follow club 600, heres a pic of Dropastone's 5g of BHO. crazy shit


soz for butting in. gotfeeling missd wot this is?? wot is it???


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2011)

oh and great pic or aviator or wtever they called there don. one my fav all time films big labowski.
wen u do trim hash do u need dry leaves till brown and crumbley or fresh? can u freeze leaves and still do it????
thnk am at day 66 flower. frosting nice now. wish would hurry up tho. most take 80 - 100 days right??


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> cheers to gav and ttt for the info lads, i'll just replace the battery and then go get the drivers....thanks lads.


Anytime mate glad i could help someone in a tiny way so soon after coming on here shame it wasnt anything to do woth weed though lmfao


----------



## Griffta (Jul 6, 2011)

that lump of whatever it is looks amazing


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Griffta said:


> that lump of whatever it is looks amazing


your command of the english language is sublime. lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2011)

Better some command of the English than none at all ay?  Give us your oil ya scot bastards.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 6, 2011)

Griffta said:


> that lump of whatever it is looks amazing


Thats what i thought so typed into google "what is cannabis BHO and found lots of pretty cool info on it. Like the Honey bee gas oil remover and loads of threads explaining how to remove it with gas or alcohol and gunna look at the club 600 thread later . How do you guys get yours ?????


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> your command of the english language is sublime. lol.


lololol fucking el when dura is slanting ya english u wana be concerned lolollolol


----------



## Griffta (Jul 6, 2011)

dura72 said:


> your command of the english language is sublime. lol.


 why thank you my good man


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Griffta said:


> why thank you my good man


lol. you are more than welcome gentle sir and now, methinks , we should , with haste no less , return to our usual form of dialogue and cease fortwith this doltish mode of address.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 6, 2011)

fuck off scotish haters!!! only the other night muglys where saying i dont care if the southeast is wiped off the map!!! well fuck off with ya dole and unemployment!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 6, 2011)

uck i nanoo..........see im scottish........


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry but the vodka kicking in and post saying i wish the southeast is wiped off the map have been winding me up, crack on!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 6, 2011)

been lurking and laughing lol ....

anyone know how he got that bho into a cool shaped block mine ends in a flat mess i have to scrape up with a razor blade !!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 6, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry but the vodka kicking in and post saying i wish the southeast is wiped off the map have been winding me up, crack on!



sambo .... vodka ... pissed... not like u ! lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whats black and white and rolls off the end of a pier?...

A nigger and a seagull fighting over a chicken wing.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck off scotish haters!!! only the other night muglys where saying i dont care if the southeast is wiped off the map!!! well fuck off with ya dole and unemployment!!!


hessssss back ladies and gentlemen, weighing in at 2 bottles of vodka, a breakfast french roll and a fuck load of ganja, its SAMBOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 7, 2011)

Hows the night shit/shift wow, u bearing up ok. I phoned a cockney the other day and his words were "fuck off you Valium munching jock cunt". Commical. Didn't even have a reply to that(dosen't happen very often) lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> oh and great pic or aviator or wtever they called there don. one my fav all time films big labowski.
> wen u do trim hash do u need dry leaves till brown and crumbley or fresh? can u freeze leaves and still do it????
> thnk am at day 66 flower. frosting nice now. wish would hurry up tho. most take 80 - 100 days right??


 alreet fella. yeah man one of my favourites too. i dry the trim then freezse it. wet trim will give you a crap return. 80 -100 days. well some do some don't man. i flowered a sativa strain for 6.5 months a little while back. that was a freak tho.


RobbieP said:


> been lurking and laughing lol ....
> 
> anyone know how he got that bho into a cool shaped block mine ends in a flat mess i have to scrape up with a razor blade !!


 i have been scraping it up like that when its like earwax consistency. last night though i took about 2 grams of scrapings and heated it in a jam jar, ban marie style to soften it again. then coated a few psycho nugs with it. rocketfuel...

so to answer, you need to re heat it. you can put more butane through it and it'll liquify again too but you'll have to evap that then. i read recently of someone spraying the butane into water so it sits on top but i reckon that's got to be a reet fanny on.


----------



## haz102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone actually talk about marijuana on this thread??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hessssss back ladies and gentlemen, weighing in at 2 bottles of vodka, a breakfast french roll and a fuck load of ganja, its SAMBOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


lmao............


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

haz102 said:


> Does anyone actually talk about marijuana on this thread??


nah, we're all experts so we dont bother anymore.lol....we just kinda talk shit amongst ourselves with occasional pics posted but if anyone comes in witha question sum1 will answer it.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 7, 2011)

haz102 said:


> Does anyone actually talk about marijuana on this thread??


we dont talk bout marijuana , its illegal ! lol


----------



## Airwave (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i flowered a sativa strain for 6.5 months a little while back. that was a freak tho.


Holy fuck. What strain was it? How much weight did you pull? What was the smoke like?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought the mother-in-law some crotchless knickers for her birthday. It was nothing sexual, I just wanted to give her a better grip on her broomstick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Holy fuck. What strain was it? How much weight did you pull? What was the smoke like?


strain was panama, think the weight was about 4+ i cant mind on exactly. smoke was exceptional, sativa soaring buzz tasted of lemons and a little spicey. high for hours., it could have gone for longer no doubt.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

that still gives me a semi...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

i wish i had some still, there's times i really just want a nice sativa joint.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1679701View attachment 1679702View attachment 1679703
> 
> strain was panama, think the weight was about 4+ i cant mind on exactly. smoke was exceptional, sativa soaring buzz tasted of lemons and a little spicey. high for hours., it could have gone for longer no doubt.


Short and stocky for a sativa. That looks a lot more then 4 ounces too.

Did you post the weight when you got it? I'm willing to look for the post if you did.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

anyone going to sonisphere this weeked?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Short and stocky for a sativa. That looks a lot more then 4 ounces too.
> Did you post the weight when you got it? I'm willing to look for the post if you did.


nah man i didn't really bother as i kept most of it to smoke i just stuffed into jars. i think it was just shy of 4.5 oz tho there or there abouts yeah it was a freak genetic short n squat, i think it was potbound for a good while too then i upped its pot n she went berserk


----------



## novice101 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Couple pictures of my first Cannabis plant about a month n a half old, which i believe is northern lights (looks very indica). ive used nothing but tomato food (with seeweed extract) and water, on a window sill in london. 
Any comments welcome.






Top View: http://www.2shared.com/photo/KscoACFg/185.html 

Underside: http://www.2shared.com/photo/LBtwSGXk/186.html 

Anyone give me any ideas when it mite start to flower if at all? *


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

october sometime....

unless you reduce the light manually by putting it into complete darkness after 12 hours of light... like a cupboard or summit.



novice101 said:


> *Couple pictures of my first Cannabis plant about a month n a half old, which i believe is northern lights (looks very indica). ive used nothing but tomato food (with seeweed extract) and water, on a window sill in london.
> Any comments welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

on the windowsill maybe in about august/september, if you can put it in a box or cupboard for 12 hours dark a night it'll start flowering in about a week to two after that.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 7, 2011)

Don you say that plant was "root bound". ive got some pretty big plants coming on in flower some lookin real nice but a couple seem to have come to a halt. Could this be the cause the pots arent the biggest ? i was going to repot but got told not todo so in flower :/ i might get some pics up later as its my first grow and im close to the chop. would mind a bit of guidance.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

when you say come to a halt do you mean vertical growth wise or the buds aren't fattening up at the same speeds? even beans out of the same pack will have varying speeds of flowering in some cases. 
fuck not repotting in flower, that's bollocks. i've done it plenty of times and each time they've loved it. wait till the soil is dry, grab the main stem at the base and lift it out of the pot if its dry it should all stick together, if the roots look white n healthy and also not just coiled round and round the bottom of the soil then it shouldn't be potbound. if they look orangey then they've probably had too much water or have some other issue. not much you can do about it at this stage though. pot up and see if they bounce back.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> when you say come to a halt do you mean vertical growth wise or the buds aren't fattening up at the same speeds? even beans out of the same pack will have varying speeds of flowering in some cases.
> fuck not repotting in flower, that's bollocks. i've done it plenty of times and each time they've loved it. wait till the soil is dry, grab the main stem at the base and lift it out of the pot if its dry it should all stick together, if the roots look white n healthy and also not just coiled round and round the bottom of the soil then it shouldn't be potbound. if they look orangey then they've probably had too much water or have some other issue. not much you can do about it at this stage though. pot up and see if they bounce back.


Buds arent fattening , ive got some the size of footballs , were as another showed bud sites and hasnt done much else in 4 weeks.

Thanks for the bit of info will pop out for some soil 2mrw


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 7, 2011)

Well heres some pictures of the one i think is nearly/ready. Sorry about the pics the shots arent the best plant locations but im shit with a camera especially in macro so got the mrs to take them.



What do you think i should do ? 
leave it a bit longer
Remove main colas and allow lower to fatten
Crop it
?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

they all getting the same feed? could be nute lockout.

whats been happening, the leaves look a bit fucked up. they could be just stunted. you may aswell take them off when they're crispy like that man. anyway they look like theyve got a way to go yet so dont be too disheartened


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they all getting the same feed? could be nute lockout.


yeah all the same m8 use bio bizz bloom.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

its difficult to overfeed with the organics bizz but not impossible..


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 7, 2011)

Fairenough i thought it would need a little longer but wasnt sure didnt wanna miss its harvest.  Yeah few crispy leafs on there my cabs normally open and landlord came round so had to close it but he decided to stay for a chat , which ment my girls were in there gettin cooked , but this was weeks ago now they seem to have recovered ok.

Was just being lazy leaving them on there but i guess removal of stuff is always increasing the amount of light.

The two top colas are to heavy for the plant there even starting to pull the bamboo about. Fairly pleased with it but im looking forward to the others ive got alot more  seem to get better plant by plant lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> yeah all the same m8 use bio bizz bloom.


supposed to use veg n bloom at same time mate


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

How many women does it take to change a light bulb? 8.

1)Tall enough to reach it
2)To comment on how pretty it looks
3)To give it some make up tips
4)To drop it in the sink 
5)To clean it
6)To find another bulb
7)To discover it doesn't fit
To realise its not a bulb its a tennis ball


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

A Tesco in Pakistan collasped yesterday

Only 2 dead

But still......

Every little helps


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2011)

Whoo, i have a set of scales, to counter this euphoric moment, i also have a letter saying that the celing beneath is still leaking so ah'm fucked. Gotta get a plumper and such around tomorrow after work to look over the flat and work out what the fuck's up. Thank god it's nowt todo with my bedroom and they won't need access, but the flat still stinks to high heaven apparently  

Time to get drunk and forget all about it


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

can't believe no rock potheads in here...

is no one going this weekend?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

jus a regular dnb pot head im afraid lol wouldn't mind seeing Richard cheese


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 7, 2011)

did ozzfest and download and many others but grown out of it really its all about bars and dnb for me now.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> jus a regular dnb pot head im afraid lol wouldn't mind seeing Richard cheese


same as that i came back from innovation in da sun!!! lorret de mar barcelona wot a drug fuelled week!!!
i done more mdma that week than i have in the last 5 years loved it tho bring on next year!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

i must admit ... my musical taste varies quite a bit... but i haven't listen to this kind of music in ages... but it's appealing to my inner angsty teen... it's gonna kick off - might even let him out the basement,...



mr west said:


> jus a regular dnb pot head im afraid lol wouldn't mind seeing Richard cheese


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh festivals can get pretty grotty.. glad i usually get VIP camping... nice green grass and 5min walk to mainstage - even better when it's free... 
perks of the music industry



Ontheball said:


> did ozzfest and download and many others but grown out of it really its all about bars and dnb for me now.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 7, 2011)

I saw metallica & megadeth at milton keynes bowl about 15 years ago, was awesome but my tastes have mellowed a lot since then lol


----------



## Griffta (Jul 7, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Well heres some pictures of the one i think is nearly/ready.
> 
> What do you think i should do ?
> leave it a bit longer, Crop it?


I might do the same as ontheball. My 1st grow should finish sunday but wihtout one of these jewellers loupe things I dont really know if I should crop it or not.
Gonna go take some pics...


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

im an old punk and although i like some metal its not sumthin i would listen to all the time, cant be arsed with the big festivals anymore, apart from glasto ive done them all, i go to the 'wickerman' now, only maybe 15,000 people so no huge queues or anything. fuckin booze prices are still a fuckin rip off though.....i do miss the heavy mosh pit all the same , gives me the chances to knock the fuck outta people without the usual court appearance.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

well tomorrow i'm gonna start my grow room build, i'll start a journal as well and as long as the g/f camera is workin i'll have pix up if not then its my phone and the pic quality is poor.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

Westy... Check out rinse.fm awesome site you can listen live or they have all the shows archived too.. All shows are colour coded too according to genre


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 7, 2011)

Its better to grow than buy the shit aroond ere, big bang, the church and galaxy on the grow. uk growers unite.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

the church is good plant...absolutely no problems and decent yeilder. think i mite get sum church seeds soon.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 7, 2011)

OK the first couple of pics are the runty one which is prob ready tbh. The leaves at the top have gone brown & curled up. Then there's a couple of cola shots and a pic of some lower buds.
Its an 8-9 week strain and it'll be 9 weeks on sunday. What do you lot think? I gotta chop them then hang them in the tent, so they've all gotta finish at the same time.
Are they ready?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

choppy choppy


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

A Koala was sitting in a gum tree smoking a joint.
When a little lizard walked past, looked up and said,
'Hey Koala! What are you doing?'
The koala said, 'Smoking a joint, come up and have some.'
So the little lizard climbed up and sat next to the koala where they enjoyed a few hits. After a while the little lizard said that his mouth was 'dry' and that he was going to get a drink from the river.
The little lizard was so stoned that he leaned over too far and fell into the river. A crocodile saw this and swam over to the little lizard and helped him to the side. Then he asked the little lizard, 'What's the matter with you?'
The little lizard explained to the crocodile that he had been sitting with the koala in the tree, smoking a joint, but got too stoned and fell into the river while taking a drink.
The crocodile said that he had to check this out and walked into the rain forest, found the tree where the koala was sitting finishing a joint. The crocodile looked up and said,
'Hey you!'

So the koala looked down at him and said,

'Shiiiiiiiiiiit dude...
How much water did you drink?


----------



## Griffta (Jul 7, 2011)

dura72 said:


> choppy choppy


Nice! cheers dura. do you all do 48 hrs darkness before slicing them bitches?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

Think most people here don't bother with that.. I didn't ..



Griffta said:


> Nice! cheers dura. do you all do 48 hrs darkness before slicing them bitches?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Think most people here don't bother with that.. I didn't ..


Yeah, I don't believe that darkness increases trichome growth. Why would it? Trichomes grow to protect the plant from light, so why would darkness increase growth?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2011)

There's actually a study that was done, dont have a link at hand, which indicated it did make a difference, in their tests at least. Although to what discernable difference to the end user, who knows.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2011)

Best thing to do if you have a couple plants is to try with one and not the other... Then make your own decision based on that.. 

I agree with TTT I think it may make a slight difference but how much is debatable... I don't have space for it and can't have my cab in darkness cos it perp.

Supposedly increases resin production


----------



## Airwave (Jul 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> There's actually a study that was done, dont have a link at hand, which indicated it did make a difference, in their tests at least. Although to what discernable difference to the end user, who knows.


For me to believe the results of that particular test it would have to be done under NASA conditions. Simply because the results make no logical sense.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 7, 2011)

OK this is cool, the less hassle the better. So no flushing, no 48 hrs darkness etc? this is good news as I'm running out of smokes and cant be arsed buying anymore this close to finish


----------



## Airwave (Jul 7, 2011)

Griffta said:


> OK this is cool, the less hassle the better. So no flushing, no 48 hrs darkness etc? this is good news as I'm running out of smokes and cant be arsed buying anymore this close to finish


I think flushing depends on whether you're using organic nutes or not, and also the amount of nutes used.
I use 48hrs darkness to kick-start flowering.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

ive always used boi bizz and have never flushed(apert from if a plants havin problems) and ive tried the 24 hour darkness thing both before flowering and at the end of flowering cant say i noticed anything much.wont bother to do it again.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

My teacher called me to the front of the class today and said, "This essay you've written about your dog, is exactly the same essay your older brother handed in last year."

"Of course it is." I said, "It's the same fucking dog."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 7, 2011)

BBC News: "Somalis flee drought to Ethiopia"

aye. good move fuckwits.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Words can't describe the embarrassment I felt when my wife and son came to visit me in prison. The utter shame I felt as I sat there will haunt me until the day I die.

The fat bitch needed 3 chairs and the little spastic kept licking the fucking glass.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 8, 2011)

Go on Dura tell them


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2011)

Im away for 3 days so just been soaking the plants and sitting em in trays of water lol, hopefully they will survive till i get back and then it will be harvest time


----------



## allywado (Jul 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> For me to believe the results of that particular test it would have to be done under NASA conditions. Simply because the results make no logical sense.


The plants make trichomes in order to attract a male and for the pollen to stick to the buds aswell, and when it gets darker longer than it has been then it kinda makes sense that the plant would make an extra push toward gettin pollenated and make more trichomes but how much can in 48 hours really......


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Go on Dura tell them


u make it sound like a dirty secret ya cunt!!oh well here goes....im training to a be an adviser with citizens advice burea...yeah ironic isnt it....but set a thief to catch a thief.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 8, 2011)

Citizens Advice. Fucking priceless. I said to Dura - "Yer no sitting in a wee room looking at RIU on their computers are you" to which he replied, in a don't give a fuck tone - "Aye, How?"

Not laughed so hard since I seen an old woman do the splits after she slipped on a huge dog shite. 

Picture it, your fucked with debt, you venture into CAB, your last hope. "Dura will see you in interview room 1 sir"

You walk in, theres a guy covered in tatts wearing a baseball cap snorting a line of beko while admiring a massive pic of bud on RIU.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol...i get your point. no cap, cover tats and do the lines in the bog. and have a very short time for the screen saver to pop up.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 8, 2011)

What would you do if on your first day the bell end who owes you fuck loads in tick came in & sat down?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 8, 2011)

Griffta said:


> What would you do if on your first day the bell end who owes you fuck loads in tick came in & sat down?


Add your name on their income/expenditure. lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

believe it or not the guy that actually owes me the most actually posted cash to me this morning!....if it happened at c.a.b i'd know exactly what the fuckers income was and squeeze every penny out the cunt


----------



## Griffta (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha! All corners covered, good luck in your new career dura (feels weird saying that!)


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

I sent a text to my girlfriend saying" I'm in the pub having a drink with me mates. I'll be back in 20 to 30 minutes. If i'm not back by then, read this text again.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 8, 2011)

just heard on the news "reports of super strong ecstacy being sold at this years T in the park" and then on my facebook feed "anyone want a T in the park ticket for £40" lol :


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2011)

Can't find the liink still, but from what i recall it was as close to NASA standards as things go, a genuine high powered lab experiment. It showed upto 30% increase in THC production, but this is not an across the board figure and different strains vary. 

If running a perpetual, just get a big cardboard box with an ona block in there or something and remove them from the cab into the box for 72 hours, no need to bother with turning off veg lights etc.

I have once harvested one cheese in the morning then leaving lights off and harvesting the other the following morning, i noticed sweet fuck all of a difference  (contrary to what the grow bible sais, i've been looking pretty closely at my seeded cheese out of curiosities sake, i find it rather fascinating, but god damn i have NEVER seen my cheese so frosty with such big trichs, i mean i have never been able to tell trichome colour from simple observation wihtout a mic before, right now it's just a bit crazy.

Looked into my veg tent and i can see my black rose breaking the surface so very excited. My Cheese quake x ak48 is nice and healthy too so should hopefully go into flower in about 5-6 weeks  The void also turned out to be female so i'm very happy, that's two extra females budding that aren't normally in there, 50% increase in output woop.

Despite rising profits, British gas are about to raise their electricity prices by 16% and gas by 19% or something, time to boycott them, not least because of their "fraudulent" terms and conditions as they have told me, i recall when the government said they were increasing taxes on northern gas and oil production and the guys that owned the sites said they simply wouldn't use them any more until the taxes were suitable, the consequence was that gas and electricity prices would go up. Cunts

Found out something ridiculous today, employers have to pay the government in order to pay taxes. If you hire someone who pays tax, you have to pay the government £400 a month just to use their PAYE system, which is a scam as it is as all they're doing is holding all the tax making lots of interest on it and then returning the overpayments a year later.

There ya go, have a days worth of post


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Can't find the liink still, but from what i recall it was as close to NASA standards as things go, a genuine high powered lab experiment. It showed upto 30% increase in THC production, but this is not an across the board figure and different strains vary.
> 
> If running a perpetual, just get a big cardboard box with an ona block in there or something and remove them from the cab into the box for 72 hours, no need to bother with turning off veg lights etc.
> 
> ...


I only have to pay employers NI. Never been chinned for a bill of £400 for using their PAYE system and I fucking better not


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> just heard on the news "reports of super strong ecstacy being sold at this years T in the park" and then on my facebook feed "anyone want a T in the park ticket for £40" lol :


two guys in my area dead at the weekend and another 2 in hospital becoz of the new pills. thers fuckin cops crawlin all over the place, every cunt is jumpy, gettin a bar of solid earlier was like fuckin mission impossible, usually i just go to the guys house but it was all phone me when ur here, drivin up back roads, even weraing gloves and stuff! hope to fuck they catch the clown whos puttin out dangerous gear, it fucks the whole thing up for every cunt and gives those whining anti-drugs fuckers even more ammo.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I only have to pay employers NI. Never been chinned for a bill of £400 for using their PAYE system and I fucking better not


ya miserable fucker, i bet your not even payin that and i'd guess all your employess are on min wage....probably a shed full of Poles and Czechs and u shouting like the drill sergeant ouutta full metal jacket!!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree,where are the anti sugar anti caffeine cunts? ganj n others are the same i hope all of these anti drugs fucks shrivell up at the weekend


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Despite rising profits, British gas are about to raise their electricity prices by 16% and gas by 19% or something, time to boycott them, not least because of their "fraudulent" terms and conditions as they have told me, i recall when the government said they were increasing taxes on northern gas and oil production and the guys that owned the sites said they simply wouldn't use them any more until the taxes were suitable, the consequence was that gas and electricity prices would go up. Cunts


British Gas are the biggest cunts out there. I saw em on Watchdog last year, people had come home from work etc to find British Gas had entered there house and fitted Gas meters without the home owners knowlage or consent. British Gas told Watchdog that all people had been sent letters and it wasnt there fault if they had not recieved them. When Watchdog asked them what they had to drill peoples locks and enter there home without express writen permission they said some shite alomg the lines of as gas is very dangerous thy could do as they pleased.

we have been with british gas (just for gas) for few years and tried to swap to a different company last year. British Gas told us because we were on a fixed price plan untill Feb it would cost £90 to swap, not having the cash we said to the other company leave it for now and we will swap in Feb when the plan ends. Feb came and we rang to tell them we wanted to swap and they told us this wasnt possible because we on a fixed plan untill sept. After shouting and swearing for about 5 mins the woman on the other end said sept was the only time in 2011 that any plans ended and so we got her to send an email with that date in. now we have a leg to stand on so bring it on British Gas, I have shit bigger than you lol.

Got some tiny bud pics lol. Dont tell me size doesnt matter heard that all my life lmfao. Should have started a journal amount of pics i have taken just over the last week but i know if i stick them on and something doesnt look right you guys will help out . Start the 4th week of flowering tmw.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> two guys in my area dead at the weekend and another 2 in hospital becoz of the new pills. thers fuckin cops crawlin all over the place, every cunt is jumpy, gettin a bar of solid earlier was like fuckin mission impossible, usually i just go to the guys house but it was all phone me when ur here, drivin up back roads, even weraing gloves and stuff! hope to fuck they catch the clown whos puttin out dangerous gear, it fucks the whole thing up for every cunt and gives those whining anti-drugs fuckers even more ammo.


fuckin hell, you know anything about whats in it?? its probably not "super strength", just a really mucky batch! maybe ill save myself £40 then ....


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

allywado said:


> The plants make trichomes in order to attract a male and for the pollen to stick to the buds aswell, and when it gets darker longer than it has been then it kinda makes sense that the plant would make an extra push toward gettin pollenated and make more trichomes but how much can in 48 hours really......


wot attract male humans? it not like a plant can walk to some pussy. agree with the pollen sticking to the buds though,but iv always thought the trichromes were there to hinder creepy crawlies to an extent.also when little bugs to land on the trichs the shit dries up n the bug falls off aswell as egg sacs n shit.
most plants have these wee hairs its jus ganj has the kick to it lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fuckin hell, you know anything about whats in it?? its probably not "super strength", just a really mucky batch! maybe ill save myself £40 then ....


probs a bit too much reality in em har or too much cement lime


----------



## allywado (Jul 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> wot attract male humans? it not like a plant can walk to some pussy. agree with the pollen sticking to the buds though,but iv always thought the trichromes were there to hinder creepy crawlies to an extent.also when little bugs to land on the trichs the shit dries up n the bug falls off aswell as egg sacs n shit.
> most plants have these wee hairs its jus ganj has the kick to it lol


Its just like the animal world i suppose mate, the female with the biggest stickiest buds gets pollianted easier, and thats all they want afterall, sluts


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

dunno exactly mate but there were two different kinds around here both goin for £10 eac, pink diamonds and another kind that were a pink/red colour as well. me and my mate halved one and had a cpl of the bog standard ones as well along with sum beera and charlie. good strong hit but i'd heard(rumour) tha at least one of the dead guys had taken around four and had been on facebook sayin how wasted he was and how he wouldn't sleep that nite( he got that wrong, fucking big time). i would suggest that if you get them then just be careful mate. maybe it WAS just a bad batch or maybe they are very strong?? i just dont know, but i'm stearing well clear anyway.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> wot attract male humans? it not like a plant can walk to some pussy. agree with the pollen sticking to the buds though,but iv always thought the trichromes were there to hinder creepy crawlies to an extent.also when little bugs to land on the trichs the shit dries up n the bug falls off aswell as egg sacs n shit.
> most plants have these wee hairs its jus ganj has the kick to it lol


Cannabis produces trichomes in order to protect it from the UVB rays that are given off by the sun. This is why flowering under MH gives greater trichome production then flowering under HPS. The best artificial light for trichome production is CMH because CMH has a higher rate of UVB.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

an in terms for madmentalmongo here?wots those abbreviations?
ultra violet?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> dunno exactly mate but there were two different kinds around here both goin for £10 eac, pink diamonds and another kind that were a pink/red colour as well. me and my mate halved one and had a cpl of the bog standard ones as well along with sum beera and charlie. good strong hit but i'd heard(rumour) tha at least one of the dead guys had taken around four and had been on facebook sayin how wasted he was and how he wouldn't sleep that nite( he got that wrong, fucking big time). i would suggest that if you get them then just be careful mate. maybe it WAS just a bad batch or maybe they are very strong?? i just dont know, but i'm stearing well clear anyway.


lol ouch about the sleeping bit. Im gonna steer clear an all then mate, dont wanna end up as another fucking statistic. there was some REALLY good beans goin round sheff a couple weeks back, a tenner a pop but had you munchin your face off after one. 

@ the trichome thing, looks like we have 3 possible reason for them.



cannabisguru said:


> I've heard of this "trick". However, the problem I have with this.. is, is that the trichs on the cannabis plant.. are not developed in order to protect the plant. Trichs have nothing to do with "protection" so to say. In other words, protection of the seeds.. is not done by the plants trichromes.
> 
> The trichs on a cannabis plant (the Glandular or 'dome top' trichs) hold resin/THC up inside the dome part of the trich.. also known as the 'head' of the trich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airwave (Jul 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> an in terms for madmentalmongo here?wots those abbreviations?


UVB = Ultraviolet (B) - Medium wave.
MH = Metal Halide.
HPS = High Pressure Sodium.
CMH = Ceramic Metal Halide.

Bloody noobs.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

bloody noobs?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

il stick ma noobtube in yer ear


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 8, 2011)

hahahahahaha bam


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> British Gas are the biggest cunts out there. I saw em on Watchdog last year, people had come home from work etc to find British Gas had entered there house and fitted Gas meters without the home owners knowlage or consent. British Gas told Watchdog that all people had been sent letters and it wasnt there fault if they had not recieved them. When Watchdog asked them what they had to drill peoples locks and enter there home without express writen permission they said some shite alomg the lines of as gas is very dangerous thy could do as they pleased.
> 
> we have been with british gas (just for gas) for few years and tried to swap to a different company last year. British Gas told us because we were on a fixed price plan untill Feb it would cost £90 to swap, not having the cash we said to the other company leave it for now and we will swap in Feb when the plan ends. Feb came and we rang to tell them we wanted to swap and they told us this wasnt possible because we on a fixed plan untill sept. After shouting and swearing for about 5 mins the woman on the other end said sept was the only time in 2011 that any plans ended and so we got her to send an email with that date in. now we have a leg to stand on so bring it on British Gas, I have shit bigger than you lol.
> 
> ...


Looks good there 

British gas are indeed cunts. Did you know they sell all of your information including payment history etc to 3rd parties? Yet they will heartily deny it if you email them and ask, yet in their terms and conditions... lol

I have not renewed my british gas contract in a long while, they like to play the old "auto-renewing" game, but a contract is a contract, tell them to email you a copy of your gas contract, they won't, because they most likely don't have one for you. They're certainly losing my and my families trade come august, if they get arsey i'll tell them fine, then i'm going to remove your meter from my house, my property my rules, no contract, go get fucked  

They've tried to steal money from me countless times, the number of emails i've had to send asking why my account is £5 in debit (basically every time i pay a bill there appears some random unpaid amount in my account, which they always end up removing, short story they're probably just hoping, like with any fines or anything, that customers will just see it, not question it and pay up, multiply a measly £5 by every customer they have and they're laughing their way to the bank)

As to the what trichs do question, i don't really care too much for that cannabisguru's reply, seems nothing but his opinion from the way he states it. Furthermore, if the THC is to ward off predators, then it might stand to reason in the same kind of non-scientific debate as his, that if they then have seeds, they'll produce even more, to doubly ward off animals, it wants to spread those seeds. Who knows, and really, who cares  either way it'll get you stoned unless you did a really shitty job or grew really shitty genetics


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahahahaha bam


ma wee autos are coming along nicely fed on some soft brown cane sugar at the mo lol trichromes a sprouting up everywher reckon im 3 weeks n il have some auto shmoko.

how did yours cure up man ?or did it get eaten up like corn n th cob?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 8, 2011)

exactly ttt, you might get an extra 5 mins out of your high if you do 48 hours darkness lol. i didnt do it last grow and my lemon was pretty nice, meh.

the lowryder didnt really have time to cure to be honest mate, corn on the cob for sure. the mysteryryder is lookin nice though if I do say so myself, ill throw up a few pics in here tomorrow bro.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Looks good there
> 
> British gas are indeed cunts. Did you know they sell all of your information including payment history etc to 3rd parties? Yet they will heartily deny it if you email them and ask, yet in their terms and conditions... lol
> 
> ...


fuck them all mate,im on bottled gas and hydro electric/gasoil heating never getting shafted by those big companies ever again.
n u know wot,i changed flat like 4 times in 2 years and every time i paid the full bill with meter reading an then like 2 weeks later wen im registering my new address with em they say i owe like £2.50 or a fiver...every fucking time


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> exactly ttt, you might get an extra 5 mins out of your high if you do 48 hours darkness lol. i didnt do it last grow and my lemon was pretty nice, meh.
> 
> the lowryder didnt really have time to cure to be honest mate, corn on the cob for sure. the mysteryryder is lookin nice though if I do say so myself, ill throw up a few pics in here tomorrow bro.


Fuck tomorrow i say now! rar!

And i don't really know what you mean by add an extra 5 minutes to your high, there is no duration to my high, once i'm high, i roll up another and get more high!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> exactly ttt, you might get an extra 5 mins out of your high if you do 48 hours darkness lol. i didnt do it last grow and my lemon was pretty nice, meh.
> 
> the lowryder didnt really have time to cure to be honest mate, corn on the cob for sure. the mysteryryder is lookin nice though if I do say so myself, ill throw up a few pics in here tomorrow bro.


sounds like a microdot lol

is that an auto aswell?iv got big bangs from greenhouse for ma next bunch n then im gna try the 12/12 wif fems


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck tomorrow i say now! rar!
> 
> And i don't really know what you mean by add an extra 5 minutes to your high, there is no duration to my high, once i'm high, i roll up another and get more high!


my aunties downstairs and it might look suspicious if i trapes through the kitchen with two 3L bottles of greeny liquid and disappear into the garage for 20 mins lol. 



bamslayer said:


> sounds like a microdot lol
> 
> is that an auto aswell?iv got big bangs from greenhouse for ma next bunch n then im gna try the 12/12 wif fems


it was supposed to be an auto but it didnt autoflower, so its just a reg really, or a dud auto im not sure. I think kiki grew out some big bangs or someone I know did and it looked nice man, you should be happy with that one. fingers crossed for a decent pheno!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 8, 2011)

ye defs man cheers reckon iv got bout a quarter dry too look forward too at the worst off 2 auto cfls without light timer.total lazy grow


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2011)

Nutt the bitch. Walk upto her and BAM, the evening is yours again to do as you please.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

1) Thou shall always live life by the LAD Bible. 

2) Thou shall not take the name of the LAD in vain.

3) Thou shall covet thy neighbours breasts. 

4) Thou shall spread the seed in as many females as possible. 

5) Thou shall drink beer and fornicate. 

6) If thy neighbour is fit, thou shall find joy inside of her. 

7) Thou shall not lay in the wet patch. 

 Thou shall not claim to have been inside a girl if you have not. 

9) Thou shall not covet your friend's girlfriend; you shall not covet your friends wife, nor his male servant, nor his female servant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, nor anything that is your friends. 

10) If a girl refuses intercourse after a night out, thou shall empty yourself in her bin and leave. 

11) If your girlfriend asks you to buy her an ice lolly, thou shall buy her a Calippo so she can become skilled at the art of deep-throating. 

12) Before a night out, thou shall binge on pineapple juice so that your ejaculate tastes like fruit from he sacred garden of Eden. 

13) Thou shall invite a girl over to watch a film and watch the first 15 minutes only. 

14) Thou shall not commit adultery. 

15) Thou shall agree with everything your girlfriend is saying because you want a blow job. 

16) Thou shall take a fellow LADS mother out for a nice seafood dinner and never call her back. 

17) Thou shall always drink more than you can handle. 

1 Thou shall not lie. Thou shall merely bend the truth. 

19) Thou shall remember the saying, "Up the rectum won't affect them". 

20) Thou shall share hot MILF with friend if opportunity arises. 

21) Thou shall steam in when the lads need you in a scrap, windmilling like a loon. 

22) Thou shall not kiss and tell, but thou shall shag and shout. 

23) Thou shall rate all girls out of 10 when informing about conquests. 

24) Thou shall not bail thy mate out of jail, rather thou shall be in thy cell with said mate. 

25) Thou shall not turn down alcohol when it's offered to you. 

26) Thou shall accept any vagina when offered. For any hole remains a goal. 

27) Thou shall treat a women with respect. Unless she refuses a blowjob. 

2 Thou shall not penetrate a Watermelon. 

29) Thou shall specialise in creating and distributing exquisite banter. 

30) Thou shall always fart in bed and stuff thy girls head under the covers. 

31) Thou should vow to back up thy friends in any situation of uncertainty, even if they're in the wrong. 

32) Thou shall give thy girlfriend all the attention she needs, unless thou is at an important part of the season on FIFA. 

33) Thou shall never order a salad, unless on a kebab. 

34) Thou shall not pass up opportunities to go out on the lash in order to see a girl, unless a shag is specifically promised by the girl. 

35) Thou shall record yourself banging your girl, then put on a movie and popcorn evening for all the lads. 

36) Thou shall always take the minger so your friend can get with the fit bird. 

37) Thou has to make sacrifices in the name of the Wingman. 

3 Thou shall never eat a girl out if thine bro was there befourest unless thine wench hast bathed. 

39) Thou shall bash and dash if thy woman refuses to make thee a sandwich in the morning. 

40) Thou shall scream if thy woman does not shave thee female area. 

41) Thou shall inform everyone when thou require a poo. 

42) Thou shall worship Oasis. 

43) Thou shall deface who ever falls asleep first at a party. 

44) Thou shall spend every minute in the pub, unless thou is smashing some back doors in. 

45) THOU SHALL NOT PUT HOES BEFORE BROS. 

46) Thou shall shag thy best mates mum for banter. 

47) Thou shall never leave a man behind unless it's Ian. 

4 Thou shall obey the rule, "When thy river runs red, thou shall take the dirty route instead." 

49) Thou shall not hesitate to have the last beer or slice of pizza. But never both. 

50) Thou shall never wear Speedos. 

51) Thou must eat the hottest currys known to man. Then pretend this does not phase thou one little bit. 

52) Thou Shall De-face a woman with ones man juice. 

53) Thou shall warn one female that if she shall not swallow, one's eye will suffer the consequences. 

54) Thou shall not go out on the piss with a fully loaded weapon. 

55) Thou shall do their complete best in the bedroom no matter what woman it is. 

56) If one's seed is planted and offspring produced, thou should deny any exploration to that females clunge. 

57) Thou should always list ones local as his second address if requested. 

5 Thou shall not class a prostitute as a notch but merely a spunk bucket. 

59) Thou shall never listen to Justin Bieber. 

60) Thou shall never turn down the offer of a free Jagerbomb. 

61) Thou shall never score a jew goal in FIFA. 

62) In the unlikely event a LAD ever meets Justin Bieber, thou MUST punch him in the face. 

63) Thou shall not have a homosexual as a son. 

64) Thou shall refer to his woman as his slampiece. 

65) Thou shall grow a beard of wisdom throughout winter. 

66) Thou shall not choose FIFA over women, unless done at the same time. 

67) Thou shall never allow thy woman to wear the trousers. 

6 Thou shall never buy a female an alcoholic beverage unless entry to her is guaranteed. 

69) Thou should never use pubic hair as organic dental floss. 

70) Thou shall always make her scream. 

71) Thou shall never strike another man in the private area. 

72) When showering thou shall only use the womans ridicously priced shampoo and conditioner on your pubes, because they're worth it. 

73) Thou shall not quit at the end of a game of FIFA, regardless of thine deficit. 

74) Thou shall not feel guilty for falling asleep 30 seconds after sex. 

75) Thou shall always order the largest meals at the restaurant and thou shall not be afraid of what awaits you in the throne room, it is the right of passage for any true lad. 

76) Thou shall never sign Emile Heskey on FIFA, regardless of whatever financial difficulty, lack of players or league you're in. 

77) Thou shall always inform fellow LADS of recent sexual conquests no matter how ugly the woman was. 

7 Thou shall only complain about beer if the temperature is unsuitable. 

79) Thou shall cut ties with any female if at any time she decides that she does not want to swallow the babies. 

80) Thou shall always get pissed at every opportunity regardless of financial stability. 

81) Thou shall refer to her being on her period as blow job week . 

82) Thou shall look to Hefner and strive to emulate his achievements in the bridging of the age-gap. 

83) Thou understands that there is no such thing as 'one quick pint'. 

84) Thou shall never stay, or let a woman stay the night unless morning sex is guaranteed. 

85) Thou shall never talk about fight club. 

86) Thou shall show true respect regarding any true lad currently out in the middle east or sadly no longer with us. 

87) Thou shall request a COD-job at any given moment. 

8 Thou shall always hang thy Union Jack towel with pride over every hotel balcony, every time. 

89) Thou shall always wipe thou penis on the curtain after a one night stand. 

90) Thou shall never call it the walk of shame, but the stride with pride. 

91) Thou shall never let any LAD be more LAD-ish than himself. 

92) Thou shall always screw the system. 

93) Thou shall never order half a pint. 

94) Thou shall drink triple, see double and act single. 

95) Thou shall always prefer Pippa to Kate Middleton. 

96) Thou shall follow the rules of shotgun. 

97) Thou shall never be whipped in the way of pussy. 

9 Thou shall always refer to thou best footwear as 'Pussy Wellies' as thou shall strive to be knee deep in clunge. 

99) Thou shall remember faitfully, "What happens on tour stays on tour". 

100) Thou shall always speaketh as if thee is in the era of the commandments whilst conversing of all duties lad-related. 

101) Thou shall not break the sacred bond of the wolf pack. 

102) Thou shall never take a turtle out of its tank at a party and pretend to shag it whilst drunk for the "lols". 

103) Thou shall unconditionally perform wingman duties when thou is called upon in the field of conflict. 

104) Thou shall always save the queen when a coin is thrown in your beer. 

105) Thou shall never willing watch 'The Notebook' unless clunge in guaranteed. 

106) Thou shall not talk to one another whilst urinating in a urinal. 

107) If thou drinks Carlsberg (3.8%) thou is a sissy girl. 

10 Thou shall not fake tan. 

109) Thou shall always indulge thy self in witty and unnecessary banter with fellow LAD's. 

110) Thou shall never take pictures of themselves in the mirror. 

111) Thou shall always keep a minimum of 4 johnnys in thy wallet at all times. 

112) Thou shall never purchase or wear male Uggs.

113) Thou shall never put 'xoxoxo' in any text message or Facebook status. 

114) Thou shall turn directly to page 3 whenever reading The Sun. 

115) Thou shall always remind fellow LAD if his mum is a MILF. 

116) Thou must never enter the kitchen, as this is the women's resting place. 

117) Thou shall always be in a charge of the BBQ. 

11 Thou shall fail to understand vegetarians. 

119) Thou shall settled everything by rock paper sissors or coin flipping. 

120) Thou shall always remember your wellies just in case thou are knee deep in clunge. 

121) Everything that is spoken by Jeff Stelling is sacred, even if said on Countdown. 

122) Thou must feed their pony hay and call it Clit Clops or Snorkals. 

123) Thou shall ignore the words "don't " and "stop" unless spoken in fast succession together by a hot girl. 

124) Thou shall be judged by KDR on call of duty. 

125) Thou shall never forget the Beckham free-kick against Greece. 

126) Thou shall never try and explain thy offside rule to a woman. 

127) Respect the grandLAD's, for they have been there and done that. 

12 If thou should stumble upon other LADs watching a sporting event, thou may ask the score of the game in progress, but thou shall not ask who is playing. 

129) Thou shall never watch Glee, High School Musical or anything similar. 

130) Thou shall always live life by the LAD Bible. 

131) Under no circumstances shall two LADS share an umbrella. 

132) Thou shall always refer to Top Gear when deciding what new auto-mobile to purchase. 

133) Once gaining the legendary status of a LAD, thou shall be free to fuck shit up at all times. 

134) Thou shall always lean forward on FIFA when losing, before relaxing back into seat when scores are levelled. 

135) Thou shall never ask for directions. 

136) Thou shall only come on Facebook to read the LAD Bible. 

137) Thou shall argue with any bouncer, for physical brawn is no match for LAD banter. 

13 Thou shall always pre-drink before a pre-drink. 

139) Thou should frown upon racism. 

140) Thou shall tell a brother about any sightings of cleavage. 

141) Thou shall quote Ron Burgundy at least once during intercourse. 

142) Thou shall never answer the question "Who do you support?" by saying "Oh, i dont follow football". 

143) Thou shall watch every Will Ferrell film ever made. 

144) Thou shalt not frown upon the friend who vomits, but admire his space creating efforts for more alcohol. 

145) Thou shall have performed 'The Sprinkler'. 

146) Thou shall never say a 'your mum' joke. 

147) Thou shall never go for the fat girl unless challenged by other LAD's. 

14 Thou shall turn something off then on again if it's not working. If that doesn't work then it's beyond repair. 

149) Thou shall always run from thy taxi if the chance arises. 

150) If thou has to have a threesome with another LAD, thou shall be at opposite ends and maketh no eye contact. 

151) Thou shall know, and take every possible opportunity to recite Liam Neeson's speech from the film 'Taken'. 

152) Thou shall completely disregard instructions for flat pack furniture and use more than the necessary amount of glue. 

153) Thou shall not kiss a girl after a blowjob. 

154) If dating one half of a twin, thou should invite the other for a threesome. 

155) Thou shall smite Micheal Bay for firing Megan Fox. 

156) In times of crisis thou shall always ask the question 'What would Charlie Sheen do?'. 

157) Thou shall only buy a dog if it is larger than knee height when fully grown. 

15 Thou shall not put song lyrics as a Facebook status. 

159) Thou shall perfect the "Bowlers Grip" technique to gain the ultimate fingering reputation. 

160) Thou shall go for breast if vagina is out of bounds. 

161) Thou shall always "Stay Classy" no matter what. 

162) If a girl says they are bisexual, thou must assume they are up for a threesome. 

163) Thou must never let anyone make you bleed your own blood. 

164) Thou must always make the girl climax first. 

165) Thou shall always take any opportunity to complement thy mate on how fit his sister is. 

166) Thou LAD who hesitates, masturbates. 

167) Thou must go offline to watch family guy at 11:00pm every weeknight. 

16 Thou shall never listen to a girls life story, unless thou thinks the later reference of said information will increase thine chances of seeing her vertical ham sandwich. 

169) Thou must aspire to be Chuck Norris, anything less is failure. 

170) Thou shall understand that bird, is truly the word. 

171) Thou shall not put a massive exhaust on a shitty little car. 

172) Thou shall not have a profile picture of thine torso, because to do so renders thee a homosexual. 

173) Thou shall not poke other LAD's on Facebook. 

174) Thou shall not pass. 

175) Thou should always use the best form of protection during intercourse- not telling the girl where you live. 

176) Thou shall remember the wise words of Leslie Chow, 'Toodle-oo, motherfuckers.' 

177) Thou shall (at least once with a female of choice) wipe your ejaculate across her head and say, in a meaningful tone, "Simba". 

17 Thou must take the option of "Dare" as "Truth" is for sissy's and homo's. 

179) Thou shall always admit to a fart that makes multiple people gag. It's an achievement. 

180) Thou shall never pass across the box on FIFA, else thou shall be deemed a boring bastard. 

181) Thou, at all times, must ridicule the virign of the group. 

182) Thou shall never speak to a women about the LAD Bible. 

183) Thou shall respect Steak and Blowjob Day and keep it holy. 

184) Thou shall worship thy God (the creator of this page). 

185) Thou shall always 'Go hard or Go home'. 

186) Thou shall always give the order 'Knives and forks out lads' if thou sees a girl over 7 at a distance. If one was simply obscured by distance and the girl does not meet the requirements for a 7 at close range, a new order must be given: 'Put them away lads, put them away. Dinner for one'. 

187) Thou shall remember that when thou is Live on Channel 4, thou must not swear. 

18 When thou takes part in sexual intercourse with the 100th women, thou shall parade around the bedroom saluting the imaginary crowd in your cricket gear, celebrating ones century.

189) Thou shall quote Alans Wolf-Pack speech before thy LAD's go for a night out. 

190) Thou shall always wear Lynx deodorant, as it is the deodorant which rakes in the pussy. 

191) Thou shall not plank. 

192) Any female proving hard to bed shall be refered to as a Nobstacle course. 

193) Under no circumstances should sexual intercourse be undertaken during Match of The Day (known as 'The Sabbath'). This commandment may be broken on the occasion of... - A one-night-stand LASS being available for one night only. - The one night stand LAD in question being heartily drunk. - The LAD's sky+ being set to record the Sabbath. - Thou can, alternatively, see the Sabbath whilst the aforementioned LASS provides a hearty blow job. 

194) Thou cannot own a Ford KA. 

195) Thou shall worship Snatch and Lock Stock. 

196) Thou shall never say the word 'Reem'. 

197) Thou shall never own a briefcase. 

19 Thou shall always order a foot long. 

199) In times of rejection thou shall never feel sorry for thy self, in such times referring to songs such as 'Neyo - So Sick' is absolutely forbidden. Instead thou shall comfort himself with a cold beer, a box full of kleenex and the vast stores of internet porn modern technology has blessed LADkind with. 

200) Thou must never share the LAD Bible with a female as it would distract her from her sandwich making duties. 

201) Thou must always make an effort to revive an injured teamate on COD. 

202) Thou shall have 1 speed and 1 gear: 'Go'. 

203) When faced with the hardest decision in life, thou shall not ask for guidance but merely follow The LAD Bible. 

204) Thou shall declare Cheryl Cole to be an object of great beauty, but nothing more. 

205) Thou shall always lie about you job, to make them selves look more appealing to the opposite sex who is a 9 or better, for example. "I'm an RAF pilot" or "an astronaut in training". 

206) Thou shall never drink sugar free Red Bull. 

207) Thou shall never question Stephen Fry. 

20 Thou shall never waste an erection. 

209) Thou shall never rate a girl as a 10 because there is always a hotter girl. 

210) Thou shall always try and squeeze in as many fingers as possible. 

211) Thou must always go balls deep. 

212) Thou shall 'Auto-bots transform!' when changing sex position. 

213) Thou must have many leather bound books. 

214) Thou shall accept thy will never pull better than McLovin'. 

215) Thou shall announce to all upon delivery of a turd of epic proportions. Thou shalt also leave it unflushed as to allow others to gaze upon said epic faecal sculpture. 

216) Thou shall take solace in the fact that although she broke your heart; you broke her hymen.

217) Thou shall go MILF hunting in Iceland because mums go to Iceland.


----------



## allywado (Jul 8, 2011)

Just had a wee swatch at my ladies, down to 30 now cos one was a male n one died when it was a wee seedling. All females and no balls yet. They are about 3 or 4 weeks into flowering now so they all have their tops showin wi pistils n that, a few startin to frost up. 

Im still havin problems wi the leaves at the bottom goin yellow n dyin, is that N defficiency when they do that? Iv been goin a bit light on the nutrients cos theyre just about to run out.

Apart from that most of them look like they will do about 1.5oz + each hopefully. That would be plenty for me


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 8, 2011)

Might sound like a daft question but is it better to trim buds wet or dry ?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 8, 2011)

i usually chop them all down and leave them for aday hanging then trim them. no particular reason thats just habit based on the fact that after ive chopped, i clean all the area, get rid of the soil and fuck around with equpment i usually cant be arsed doin it that day.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 8, 2011)

fairenough mate i think im gonna chop wet so i can freeze the trim, just found out my landlords coming round 2mrw to paint the hallway and u can see the light through the gap around my door so just turned the timer off. problem is they smell more iwth the light off im shitting myself lol, he knows people smoke weed here and thats fine but shit id be out on my ass if he knew i was growing ! and ive gotta see him too give him the rent i normally just drop it in his letter box !

(paranoia lol)


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

Ah mate, not too cool, any chance you can just smother the grow area in bin bags for the time he's around? I had my plumber around yesterday, he was as sound as you like but was worried beforehand, wasn't sure if he'd want to look in the attic etc, where he'd find a gaggle of humming airpumps and a big ol extractor fan and filter  luckily it's all fine for a week, come a weeks time though i could have workmen in my flat for many days, not cool!!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

"What have you done to upset my daughter?" My mother in law screamed down the phone. "She's only been here five minutes and she's burst into tears".

"I take you've got no sausages in the fridge either?" I replied.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 9, 2011)

allywado said:


> Just had a wee swatch at my ladies, down to 30 now cos one was a male n one died when it was a wee seedling. All females and no balls yet. They are about 3 or 4 weeks into flowering now so they all have their tops showin wi pistils n that, a few startin to frost up.
> 
> Im still havin problems wi the leaves at the bottom goin yellow n dyin, is that N defficiency when they do that? Iv been goin a bit light on the nutrients cos theyre just about to run out.
> 
> Apart from that most of them look like they will do about 1.5oz + each hopefully. That would be plenty for me


30 lol thats amazin,u mus have acushty setup wi allll that smell!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 9, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fairenough mate i think im gonna chop wet so i can freeze the trim, just found out my landlords coming round 2mrw to paint the hallway and u can see the light through the gap around my door so just turned the timer off. problem is they smell more iwth the light off im shitting myself lol, he knows people smoke weed here and thats fine but shit id be out on my ass if he knew i was growing ! and ive gotta see him too give him the rent i normally just drop it in his letter box !
> 
> (paranoia lol)


could you not smoke a big cuban?that seriously fucks the smell o ganj out the air


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

its taken me ... however long since the clocks last changed to realise that RIU doesnt have daylight savings. Yes fellas, IM FUCKING BORED. anyone about?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

me....im bored too....debating whether to do the housework or ..............not.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

i havent gone that far thankfully dura, whats the eta for your grow?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

bored here as well, motion has been seconded, motion passed. I got bored so i cooked a loin of pork, which took an hour so was hardly edge of the seat excitement, then went out to sainsbury's and bnq and decided they were a rip off and i had exactly what i was after back home, so i decided to pretend i'd justified all that petrol and bought a meter of air hose 

I love doing the housework  get nice and stoned stick some music on and just groove out with the dishes  unloading the washing machine however, that can go get fucked, clothes stay in there smelling damp until i have no choice but to empty it.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i havent gone that far thankfully dura, whats the eta for your grow?


im goin to the 'wickerman' festival a week on thursday (21st) and i'll be home on the sunday so i planned on germing the seeds probably on the monday between now and then i'm just building the grow chamber and gettin everything ready, i need to buy sum stuff like sum more nutes, new bulbs and odds and ends. not too sure about the exact times as this will be my first full hydro grow so i expect the veg times to shorter, the other part is that my seeds are strains ive never grown before although it'll probably 8/9 weeks on the flower cycle. probably midway thru october, that way my follow on grow will arrive in time for santa to get a smoke. nice to have cash for xmas. at least thats the plan.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

aye the shorter veg cycle will be a blessing. christmas crop will be class as well. keep us in the loop mate!

lol bet your clothes smell nice ttt when they finally get round to gettin out the w machine!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha, often have to give them a second wash  most other things i'm good with, but not the laundry


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

I hear ya, doing the washing sucks. almost as bad as sorting the forks, spoons an knives when your unloading the dishwasher - nightmare. 

heres a few snaps of my mysteryder (originally supposed to be AK47 x lowryder2 but it didnt autoflower and has double serations)


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 9, 2011)

alreet folks, hows every 1 on this rainy saturday ?


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 9, 2011)

lovely ladies you have there wowgrow MATEY, , am i right that your saying they are AUTO's ? looking good, how long you got left flowering them ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers HN, that is just one "auto" although I think the pick n mix seeds place sent me the wrong seed so i am assuming it is reg seed. its at week 4 today and looks like an indica/ sativa mix so I will say 4.5 more weeks


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

lookin very good wow, ur in for a happy autumn. i'm really desperate to get a grow going, after all the shit with drunk driving and gettin busted it'll be good to get back in the game. at least now i seem to have stabilised my drinkin and ive actually got the cash and desire to do a more professional or at least more organised grow. this time around i'll have everything in place and all the stuff i need just sittin no neeed to dash out to the shops for stuff which is how ive gotta do it now as i dont have a car and my town doesn't have a grow shop. i'm also planning in having a soil grow on the go as well at the same time at another location and a friend wants me to do a set up in her house so i'll get a cut of that. need to keep busy or i'll just end up in the pub again blowing my life away on barmaids, booze and bolivian .........hold a minute......the second alternative doesn't look so bad actually.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 9, 2011)

whats up peeps? bit bored as well, done as much housework as I can be fucked with (well said wow on separating the forks & shit lol - nightmare!) Chopped the smallest of my 4 plants last night and it weighs 80g wet, so guess it might be 20 ish dry. Only got a couple of spliffs worth of weed left so if anyone wants to explain quick drying then that'd be great. watching license to kill - timothy dalton really is the worst james bond by a country fucking mile.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers dura, whatever keeps you on the straight (ish) lol. 

@ Grifta, when you dry normally you basically dont have a direct breeze on them, and you have it at like room temp, but quick dry you put it somewhere warm and/ or with a breeze. In the oven if you're real desperate lol. but airing cupboards work pretty well.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Griffta said:


> whats up peeps? bit bored as well, done as much housework as I can be fucked with (well said wow on separating the forks & shit lol - nightmare!) Chopped the smallest of my 4 plants last night and it weighs 80g wet, so guess it might be 20 ish dry. Only got a couple of spliffs worth of weed left so if anyone wants to explain quick drying then that'd be great. watching license to kill - timothy dalton really is the worst james bond by a country fucking mile.


quick dry with a hair dryer or put it in tin foil and fuck it intae the oven for ten mins. your rite dalton was fuckin crap but george lazenby was fuckin shit as well.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for that  realised i've got the whole set lying around somewhere, and havn't watched them all in a long long time. Just watching the last half of the new x-men, not too shabby, although i'm having trouble remembering most of the first half, i don't split films over two evenings for a reason, silly billy.

ah've no dishwasher other than me hands, and well, my cutlery all just goes into one thing


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I hate the feel of wrinkly hands in the bath.
Grandad's pretty persistent though.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

My daughter's guinea pig committed suicide today.

I was driving home from the vet's deliberating whether we could justify the £80 the vet wanted to perform an operation, when, inexplicably, it leapt right out of the car window.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 9, 2011)

cheers for the quick drying tips boys, got a couple of buds sat by my tents fan now. Might get the hairdryer out later if I finally decide to finish off the godfather series & watch the last one tonight


tip top toker said:


> ah've no dishwasher other than me hands, and well, my cutlery all just goes into one thing


Me either ttt. and I bastard want one!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 9, 2011)

loooks really good wowgrow surprised youv got so long to go !so much for 1 fuckin plant lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 9, 2011)

Griffta said:


> cheers for the quick drying tips boys, got a couple of buds sat by my tents fan now. Might get the hairdryer out later if I finally decide to finish off the godfather series & watch the last one tonight
> 
> Me either ttt. and I bastard want one!


thats mental i was gonna watch the rest of part 3 tnite mofo,class films eh?!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

christ its bloody warm , its that fuckin horrible sticky humid way, fine if ur a clone or seedlings but shit if ur ginger and scottish. ive got the clip fan from my grow gear on my bookcase blowing on me as i sit on the pc. it aint helping much wish i had my big stand fan. left it at my other grow chamber.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

BBC News: Ann Frank's mobile hacked by the News of the World in 1943. The last voice message was "Can any one smell Gas?"


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 9, 2011)

oooft hahaha thats a gud one


----------



## Griffta (Jul 9, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> thats mental i was gonna watch the rest of part 3 tnite mofo,class films eh?!


fuckin brilliant mate, cant believe ive not watched them before. gonna stick number 3 on now to finish the trilogy - great minds think alike lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ahm fuckin scunnerd


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 9, 2011)

4.5 weeks left? i would sleep in the tent Lol , ninja style , looking very nice/fresh keep up the good work


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Griffta said:


> fuckin brilliant mate, cant believe ive not watched them before. gonna stick number 3 on now to finish the trilogy - great minds think alike lol


the 3rd one is shit. the first two are miles better and in my opinion the 2nd is the best. the 3rd is only worth watching just to complete the story but its not up too much as a film, i personally prefer the book, think ive read it over 30 times now( i can actually quote fuckin parts of it!! (sad , eh?)). the original book only covers the first two films and only suggest the events in the 3rd vaguely , i dont know for certain but it seems the like the 3rd film was cobbled together just to cash in on the success , dont even know if the author , mario putzo, was even involved(cant be arsed googlig to find out either).


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2011)

the girl and me were on the rocks. She'd accused me of wanking too much and not exercising enough, so she bought me a pedometer and told me that she'd leave me unless it showed 50 miles by the end of the week.

I just strapped it to my wrist then went on Pornhub.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

I know it's old and immature but i'm sily stoned and more silly drunk  vodka this that and the other followed by indian beers  whoo

[youtube]7XNLHsSpsxU[/youtube]

I iahve new people living downstairs as of this morning despite my leak on their bedroom, hopefully they appreciate loud saturday nights


----------



## allywado (Jul 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I iahve new people living downstairs as of this morning despite my leak on their bedroom, hopefully they appreciate loud saturday nights


Theres only one way to find out ......................... FIGHT!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

That or i just showed my fatmate my grow Fingers crossed from here  I just reckon it's gonna be a pretty good smoke out from here on out, no more hiding how much i have available  that's always the give and tell,


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 9, 2011)

Got home from work landlords been and gone all work finished so i guess its happy days  , my veg cab seemed to really appreciate the darkness its always 24hr but they seem alot more pointy now. Havent checked the flower cab has put the time back on so will check in the morning when it comes on. Cant wait to move somewhere else so i can grow some trees im fed up with space restriction already. fuck i wish i had some smoke south dealers are too lazy !


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 9, 2011)

Just for lolz
[video=youtube;ohmhZVjaqQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohmhZVjaqQo&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Griffta (Jul 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the 3rd one is shit. the first two are miles better and in my opinion the 2nd is the best. the 3rd is only worth watching just to complete the story but its not up too much as a film, i personally prefer the book, think ive read it over 30 times now( i can actually quote fuckin parts of it!! (sad , eh?)). the original book only covers the first two films and only suggest the events in the 3rd vaguely , i dont know for certain but it seems the like the 3rd film was cobbled together just to cash in on the success , dont even know if the author , mario putzo, was even involved(cant be arsed googlig to find out either).


yeah it wasnt anywhere near as good as the other 2, but I knew that going into it. As you said, just wanted to finish it off, Putzo's name appeared at the end so guess he was involved. the first 2 are brilliant tho.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Got home from work landlords been and gone all work finished so i guess its happy days  , my veg cab seemed to really appreciate the darkness its always 24hr but they seem alot more pointy now. Havent checked the flower cab has put the time back on so will check in the morning when it comes on. Cant wait to move somewhere else so i can grow some trees im fed up with space restriction already. fuck i wish i had some smoke south dealers are too lazy !


Damn man, i never let foreigners into my flat when i'm at work, if my landlord sais they need to look at or change something etc, it's either while i'm around else i', taking the day off work. Like you, can't wait to be done with these bloody restrictions. But whey, i can water at my leisure again, not tiptoeing about the tulip beds.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2011)

ur growing tulips? mmm, fancy that!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Everyone seems to be wondering why Muslim terrorists are so quick to commit suicide. Lets have a look at the evidence:

- No Christmas
- No television
- No nude women
- No football
- No pork chops
- No hotdogs
- No burgers
- No beer
- No bacon
- Rags for clothes
- Towels for hats
- Constant wailing from some arse in a tower
- More than one wife
- More than one mother in law
- You can't shave
- Your wife can't shave
- You can't wash off the smell of donkey
- You wipe your arse with your hand
- You cook over burning camel shit
- Your wife is picked by someone else
- Your wife smells worse than your donkey

Then they tell you that "when you die, it all gets better"

No shit Sherlock!.... 
....It's not like it could get much fucking worse!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Got 5 liters of isporponol alcohol or whatever it's called in the post and also bought an ona block while i was at it. Anyone know which colour doesn't smell, remember don saying that one smelt like school loo's or something.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Got 5 liters of isporponol alcohol or whatever it's called in the post and also bought an ona block while i was at it. Anyone know which colour doesn't smell, remember don saying that one smelt like school loo's or something.


Polar crystal is the one which smells like school bogs if i remember right, used one a good while ago.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 10, 2011)

I got the 'fresh linen' one & thought it was deffo the school bogs stinking one. Then I took it away from the exit fan on my tent and just put it in the corner of the hall of my flat and it was much more bearable lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 10, 2011)

One of em is deffo a school bogs smell, i'll be fucked if i can remember which one i had but the first thing that came into my head was the bogs at school lol. Used one to mask the smell when i had some bud hanging in the garage, done the trick.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 10, 2011)

Its the blue one that stinks like school bogs. I should know, I bought 4.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah ya cunt, just had to ruin what has been a rather great day  Not to worry though, this one can go in my veg cupboard and that means i can dry my weed in there propperly instead of the flash drying that occurs in my 600w cupboard  for the price you pay though, i gotta increase my income somehow..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't put it in with the weed m8. Just sit it outside your grow. Rumour has it, it can take the smell out your weed. People buy with their noses when it comes to weed


----------



## del66666 (Jul 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Don't put it in with the weed m8. Just sit it outside your grow. Rumour has it, it can take the smell out your weed. People buy with their noses when it comes to weed


i dont accept noses, only american express.............


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Better remove the smell than make em smell of school bogs  the weed would be separated off, maybe i'll do a trial with a bud, i just don't fancy having that thing ponging away at the end of my bed if i can help it


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 10, 2011)

here is there a reason why me plants have stopped smelling but have started puttin out lotsa trichs?its like the painters hav been in without the red paint eh!?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2011)

ah well thats me gettin organised, anticipation is building. just ordered some seeds, going with 'the church' again and sum freebie called 'blue widow'(anybody heard of it?). ordered 2 new bulbs, a litre of ionincs bloom and one of boost (ive already got a bottle of grow) along with a little bottle of superthrive. that was a quick £90 spent. going for the building materials tomorrow that should set me back about another 50 quid all in. as soon as i get started i'll be starting a journal feel free to post suggestions on it( that only covers growin sillybilly ya cunt!) as this will be my first full hydro(dwc) grow any advice is welcome.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2011)

So another weekend comes to an end,and its back to the grind tommorow.

First it will be having to listen to that bloke who loves his own voice dictate to us all, then at lunch time that group of old hags ruining my dinner by being loud and crude and talking about things women of there age shouldnt be discussing before finally having to sit through time wasting quiz's.

Its enough to almost makes me want to get a job.


----------



## haz102 (Jul 10, 2011)

I need some soil and here in England we cannot obtain fox farms in garden centers, so is there any good soil I can grow cannabis in? My neighbor has some of this http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/compost...s76aYYKg== in her garden. I can simply lift up the fence and grab some so is this soil any good? or shall I go out and buy it?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2011)

i use miracle gro, its got added nutes so uve gotta be careful u dont overfeed your plants, when there young u can easily kill them with overfeedin. most soils are fine to use but just check if its gott added nutes. add about 30% perlit though, it allows for better drainagew and reduces the very common problem of root rot. btw if ur gonna steal ur neighbours make sure its an unopened bag or you could be brining in pest along with. if the soils is very heavy and dense maybe add some moss or sand to break it a little.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2011)

MSN News: Somalia Drought Is 'The Worst Crisis In The World'

Bullshit....

I'm over an hour late for work and now I can't find my right shoe.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> MSN News: Somalia Drought Is 'The Worst Crisis In The World'
> 
> Bullshit....
> 
> I'm over an hour late for work and now I can't find my right shoe.


you should hop to work...........


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Got home from work landlords been and gone all work finished so i guess its happy days  , my veg cab seemed to really appreciate the darkness its always 24hr but they seem alot more pointy now. Havent checked the flower cab has put the time back on so will check in the morning when it comes on. Cant wait to move somewhere else so i can grow some trees im fed up with space restriction already. fuck i wish i had some smoke south dealers are too lazy !


So ive opened my flower cab after 48 hr darkness and omg im now a fan off some darkness in flower ive pretty much trippled in tri's happy days  + i have some fucking dog bollocks smoke here only just managed to finish this joint  mashed  and day off wooop and chucked the mrs and her stuff out this morning , what a crazy monday !


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 11, 2011)

new pics lad a few pages from the back..hope all is well on your grow rep...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

Random pictures for ya, cheese as always just stitting around not doing much of anything as she matures her seeds and then TGA Void on the left with the fat ass fan leaves and darkstar to the right, those two being 12/12 from seed just about, tis been a month now, i think the soil darkstar could probably do with a water.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

hmmmmm chunky fox tails, sterling looking cheese as always ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

A months time and i'll have photo's of alternative buds to cheese, who'd have ever thought it! Had a former flatmate around last night for a smoke and a spot of lego pirates, and he had a look at the grow and he's only seen it for like 5 mins here and there, but very first thing he thought about the pollinated cheese was that it was unrealistically crystally, almost no need to use a microscopr at all. That was exactly my thoughts on it as well, seeded bud appears to be much fristier than non-seeded, regardless what the "grow bible" sais (wonder if people who've bought it and quote it at people ever wondered why it was called that, maybe it wasn't the truth, maybe it was just good marketing..)


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

Just been informed the fairy is getting some Northern Soul snips in next week


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 11, 2011)

Well so much for trying to save this nice bud reality of splitting up with the mrs just kicked in so cant think of anything better todo than get blazed as fuck,


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just been informed the fairy is getting some Northern Soul snips in next week


Never heard of it. Is it another uk clone only strain or something? Do you know what the genetics are?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Well so much for trying to save this nice bud reality of splitting up with the mrs just kicked in so cant think of anything better todo than get blazed as fuck,


More room to grow?


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> More room to grow?


Unfortunately not mate but she smoked far more than me so guess there will be more anyway. Feel a bit bummed just as i thought we were getting somewhere too fuckin bitches.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Never heard of it. Is it another uk clone only strain or something? Do you know what the genetics are?


Its Northern Lights#5 crossed with skunk#1. Big yielder and heavy hitter


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

Billy, mind that top you had that was a bit strange n had a stalk right through it? You got any pics of that, i hink one of mines is the same?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Unfortunately not mate but she smoked far more than me so guess there will be more anyway. Feel a bit bummed just as i thought we were getting somewhere too fuckin bitches.


Its fucking hard work m8. Ive been with my girl for just over 3 years and shes put up with alot of shite but she knows how to wind me the fuck right up. Im a simple man. Eat, sleep and drink loads and do fuck all about the house. Get my head nipped constant for that.lol


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Unfortunately not mate but she smoked far more than me so guess there will be more anyway. Feel a bit bummed just as i thought we were getting somewhere too fuckin bitches.


Free weed. She'll miss you more than you miss her.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

allywado said:


> Billy, mind that top you had that was a bit strange n had a stalk right through it? You got any pics of that, i hink one of mines is the same?


 
2 mins, I'll find it


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Free weed. She'll miss you more than you miss her.


I dont doubt that i just gave her so many chances i knew i should have thrown her out years ago just a bit gutted let myself get walked on so bad.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

This is the only one I could find on ma phone but I'm sure there is more in my Nevs journal. I'll c if I can get a better pic


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1686086
> 
> 
> This is the only one I could find on ma phone but I'm sure there is more in my Nevs journal. I'll c if I can get a better pic


Mines no like that, i remember sein a top somewhere that was like it. My cameras fucked aswell so i canae get a picture up. 

What you growin the now billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

allywado said:


> Mines no like that, i remember sein a top somewhere that was like it. My cameras fucked aswell so i canae get a picture up.
> 
> What you growin the now billy?


Ive downsized to 8 plants m8. Ive got 5 Northern Soul, Moby Dick, Cali Has and Blue Widow


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

Man i just found a weird thing growing outta my reveg. Looks like it's budding inside of itself if that can be perceived  i'll grab a pic come lights off, tis very very firm, maybe there's a cheese seed inside


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive downsized to 8 plants m8. Ive got 5 Northern Soul, Moby Dick, Cali Has and Blue Widow


Sounds good mate. You say downsized but its really just less plants n the same amount of greenery lol. Im thinkin about my next grow n downsizin seems like my best plan, hydro sounds fun aswell.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 11, 2011)

im on the cutting down route to never realised how important space between plants can be


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

trees for life fellas. Dont know any ukers that do SOG on here?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

I know Don gave it a run, he gave up from what i see, i recall him saying just too much trimming, was a PITA. I'd only do it if doing hash runs. I really would love to get good enough at making hash that i could run a whole harvest, see what size brick i can come up with  something about big slabs of hash  yum!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2011)

ec/ppm meters; are they worth buying?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ec/ppm meters; are they worth buying?


They're invaluable.

I've had this for years with no problems. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NUTRIENT-TRUNCHEON-METER-HYDROPONICS-WAND-EC-PPM-CF-UK-/390102198547?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item5ad3e72913


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ec/ppm meters; are they worth buying?


Never used one ever Dura. U have been growing long enough to read your plants. If u burn them just add water to the bucket


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

You know how soft our water is, very hard to burn them.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Never used one ever Dura. U have been growing long enough to read your plants. If u burn them just add water to the bucket


Better to keep an eye on ppm and not burn them in the first place.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

What ssb sais. I was conned into buying one partly because of forum memebrs saying with hydro it was essential, i used it once, it told me exactly as expected considering i followed what was on the bottle, and havn't bothered using it since really. Ppm meter though is handy though. My water is 8.5 or something.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You know how soft our water is, very hard to burn them.


agree i bought a 60 quid ppm meter n used it once,always jus went by wots on labels n neva had burn once.

thats scotland tho eh billy good water


----------



## Griffta (Jul 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im on the cutting down route to never realised how important space between plants can be


yarp. just learned that too.
I'm going less next grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 11, 2011)

For hydro grows i think EC meters are deffo worth having, a quick dip in the res can tell you alot often before the plant will tell you.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

whers the sambooo?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

Griffta said:


> yarp. just learned that too.
> I'm going less next grow


howd that led grow taste dude?


----------



## Griffta (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm buying a proper digi ph/ppm reader for my next grow too. But then I'm 'no' scottish


----------



## Griffta (Jul 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> howd that led grow taste dude?


I've only cut the little runty plant so far, its been hanging in the closet dryin for 3 days now. the shit i've quick dried is nice but tastes a bit like wet hay at the moment haha


the other plants look well nice tho Bam, look like someones emptied a pack of sugar on 'em. covered in crystals mate. cannot fucking wait to get this shit cut, dried, jarred & in a rizla asap


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2011)

so gents the result of that question is.....'drum rolll'........inconclusive........(useless bastards),lol. i think im just gonna start without one, ive got problems signing into e bay for some reason anyway. if ive got the cash i'll get one later on. i know i dont 'need' one but you never know...cheers anyway lads for the answers/opinions.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

Griffta said:


> I've only cut the little runty plant so far, its been hanging in the closet dryin for 3 days now. the shit i've quick dried is nice but tastes a bit like wet hay at the moment haha
> 
> 
> the other plants look well nice tho Bam, look like someones emptied a pack of sugar on 'em. covered in crystals mate. cannot fucking wait to get this shit cut, dried, jarred & in a rizla asap


haha nice1 they do look great,im binning the massive cfls n starting with just the smalls and gonna get a LED next grow,im gettin temps of 80 in ma cab with one big 300w cfl an its fuckin massiv n gay.
impressed with the LED u have


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> so gents the result of that question is.....'drum rolll'........inconclusive........(useless bastards),lol. i think im just gonna start without one, ive got problems signing into e bay for some reason anyway. if ive got the cash i'll get one later on. i know i dont 'need' one but you never know...cheers anyway lads for the answers/opinions.


iv always found if i stuck ma boaby in the nutes solution n it didnt burn then it was fine for the plants...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> so gents the result of that question is.....'drum rolll'........inconclusive........(useless bastards),lol. i think im just gonna start without one, ive got problems signing into e bay for some reason anyway. if ive got the cash i'll get one later on. i know i dont 'need' one but you never know...cheers anyway lads for the answers/opinions.


All i ever see to read is vastly complicated methods (well no, quite siply but more effort than i can be fucked with). People talk all about cleanliness and such. I've found that weed just grows. You can rape the fuck out of it, you name it and if you've good genetics it just does what it needs to do. Even if your water is lie mine after adding nutes you're down to around 6.8-7 ph. Short story is when did mother nature last give a flying fuck about what was in the rain and whatnot. Shit still grows.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

well iv been growing mine on Ionic grow for the first 5 weeks and from the 4th week onwards soft brown cane sugar sticky icky n iv never had greener spikier strong plants.

if i had proper lighting and space i reckon it would be a treat!

im on end of 8th week now i reckon....lazy grow


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

Anybody used one of these? I'm considering getting one for my next set-up.

http://www.greenfinger-hydroponics.co.uk/articledetails.php?ArticleID=1534


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

Got a wire for my camera lads so il get some pictures of my wee forest up


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=grow+led&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12104268205641377007&sa=X&ei=FmwbTujlJZSyhAey-onNBQ&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAA#

yo griffta is that LED any gud?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Anybody used one of these? I'm considering getting one for my next set-up.
> 
> http://www.greenfinger-hydroponics.co.uk/articledetails.php?ArticleID=1534


Pricey that airwave. I know someone who has a 32 plant wilma system for 1/4 of that price. No effort them systems whatsoever


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

Right lads im at 4 weeks flowering now using bio grow, bloom, alg-a-mic and top max. Got 2 600W hps n a 400W hps. Too many strains to try n remember again so if you click on my second grow link the list is at the top.

I tried to get a picture a the fucked up one billy but aw 3 were out a focus n i canae be arsed gon out again lol, you can kinda see it in the last picture, bottom left.





Any advice is much obliged


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

Any advice is much obliged [/QUOTE]

dude looks like u dont need fuckall advice!!!beastin plantation uv got ther

maybs u could afford to go a little close with the lights??unless they are out the way for the pics?


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> Any advice is much obliged


dude looks like u dont need fuckall advice!!!beastin plantation uv got ther

maybs u could afford to go a little close with the lights??unless they are out the way for the pics?[/QUOTE]

Ive got them about a foot n a half above the plants, i reckon if they're down any lower i would be losing light on the plants at the edges. Theyre no stretchin anymore so its fine that way aswell. As for the advice, its no hard to get plants lookin like that its hard to make them good but


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

spose u do have plenty wattage!how much is that extra on ur leccy bill ? most iv eva had was a 400w n reckon i was around 30 bucks a month


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> spose u do have plenty wattage!how much is that extra on ur leccy bill ? most iv eva had was a 400w n reckon i was around 30 bucks a month


Fuck nos mate, ive never noticed much of a difference to be honest


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

nice1,i do fancy a bash at the 600w jus nae fuckin space


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pricey that airwave. I know someone who has a 32 plant wilma system for 1/4 of that price. No effort them systems whatsoever


I've looked into the wilma systems (I actually bought a 4 pot system but didn't get around to trying it out). The wilma pot system is static. The pots can't be moved around and there is very little space between each pot. The pots that come with the IWS are connected with tubing and can be spaced out if needs be.
I'll make my money back on my first harvest.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=grow+led&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12104268205641377007&sa=X&ei=FmwbTujlJZSyhAey-onNBQ&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAA#
> 
> yo griffta is that LED any gud?


Mate the technology & marketing bullshit they spin in the LED light industry will melt your brain. One thing is 100% true & that is there are a lot of lights out there that are absolute shite & will cost you a fortune. That light could be amazing, I'm no expert. but as far as I know orange lights aren't used on the best lights & white is only on a few of them so I'd stear clear. In all honesty I'd prob buy one which has documented successful grows. Irish Boy, LED bud guy, Dunnit (might be dunit) are all worth a google search. Those boys got some pretty impressive grows behind them


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

feeding time at yours must be a biatch...



allywado said:


> Right lads im at 4 weeks flowering now using bio grow, bloom, alg-a-mic and top max. Got 2 600W hps n a 400W hps. Too many strains to try n remember again so if you click on my second grow link the list is at the top.
> 
> I tried to get a picture a the fucked up one billy but aw 3 were out a focus n i canae be arsed gon out again lol, you can kinda see it in the last picture, bottom left.
> 
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

also don't bother playing lotto bitches... the £166 million is already mine.. could get a nice little grow roo.. err country.. for that..


----------



## allywado (Jul 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> feeding time at yours must be a biatch...


It is that, i fill up a 25 litre tank n mix the nutes in then use that to fill a 750 ml bottle for each plant....... bit tedious n sweaty under they lights lol. 



mantiszn said:


> also don't bother playing lotto bitches... the £166 million is already mine.. could get a nice little grow roo.. err country.. for that..


Take the £1.50 for the ticket n go buy Greece


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Some advice - If you ever open up to wanking over Hermione, make sure you don't use the actual title of the movie.

Saying "I wank over Harry Potter" will never end well for you.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

A farmer caught a trespasser drinking from a little stream that runs through his land and shouted,

"Ya dont want to be drinking from that cock, its full of horse shit an cow piss!"

"Sorry i dont understand, i'm from pakistan" Replied the trespasser,

"Oh, well if you use both hand, you wont spill any" replied the farmer.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was shagging my mrs, Half way into it I stopped suddenly, and stayed totally still for 2 minutes. My lass said 'What are you doing'?, I said im buffering, I've seen it on porn hub


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

bet she clipped you when you started giving it 'ooooh live jasmin'


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

The wife asked tearfully, "Why don't we have sex anymore?"

"Don't you?" I replied.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

anyone got a feeding schedule for ionics, its for a dwc. bottle says i should put 7ml per litre for both grow and bloom, is that right? btw any one ever used ionics booster or superthrive?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Whooooooo, my ona block is sat at the post office but just after getting home from work a knock on the door and 5 liters of iso-propyl alcohol  time to make some concentrates


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

strap yourself in ttt. that erl stuff is fuckin lethal business.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> anyone got a feeding schedule for ionics, its for a dwc. bottle says i should put 7ml per litre for both grow and bloom, is that right? btw any one ever used ionics booster or superthrive?


I usually start with about 20ml per 15l(thats the size of your buckets, well the one I gave u) as soon as the first real leafs appear and gradually build it up m8. I then would go 70ml per 15 and then top up with water for about 1 week then give another blast of 70ml. I only changed my bucket once every grow(when I was switching from grow to bloom) Ionic does not have much salt build up and our water story....blah blah


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> strap yourself in ttt. that erl stuff is fuckin lethal business.


That reminds me for some reason to get that trim out of the freezer. Now then, how ventilated does well ventilated really mean 

Coming on a treat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

means not in your fucking house mate. whats the seedling?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

S'all good, i can just leave it outside the window with a lid not quite on fully. 

That thar is the AK cross, and first ever successful seed in rockwool  i've a black rose seedling in soil.

Little test run


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I usually start with about 20ml per 15l(thats the size of your buckets, well the one I gave u) as soon as the first real leafs appear and gradually build it up m8. I then would go 70ml per 15 and then top up with water for about 1 week then give another blast of 70ml. I only changed my bucket once every grow(when I was switching from grow to bloom) Ionic does not have much salt build up and our water story....blah blah


 cheers billy, i kinda thought about 1/4 of the recommended and then gradually increase. do you use a reduced amount of grow throughout the flower cycle as well, i know i did that with bio bizz in soil.?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I heard a "ding dong" at the door today.

"We have suspicions that you've have been stealing from the local church," a police officer said.

"God no," I replied. "What ever makes you think that?"

"I've just rang your five foot bell".


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Figured fuck it and just ran it in the kitchen, it's sat in the window evaporating. Knowing my luck it won't explode on me but i'll end up with a dish full of dead flies and leaves


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 12, 2011)

easy all. am at final stage on flowering just got a powerful mag glass and am trying look at the trichones? r they the crystals yeah? confused.com


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


>


yeah i seen them over net. but wen i look through mag glass looks like crystals only. cant make out the shroom shape?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

That's would be because you are seeing them from above, all you'll see is the head, so just a round ball, or crystal as you're describing it (although it's atoms molecules or ions are not in a repeating patern so don't think they're crystals )


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 12, 2011)

ttt yeh i see ya point good man thanks dude. looking side on looks more hair like kinda shroomy. wot is best in all your guys veiws half milky in colour at its best? or most potent?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 12, 2011)

also wen they past ripe or most potant wot colour doe th trichones go? or shape? guess better way of asking is how do u no wen they past their best?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Past ripe is amber. This is not however to say that it becomes worse, it just becomes different. This is when the THC is converting to CBN.

I never actually harvest by trichs. I just study the contents of my jar and the look of the plant. I can tell when it's ready to harvest for good effects by looks and from then i just let it go for however long is convenient. I normally try and harvest my cheese later than earlier, as the majority of my smoking time is in the evening and i'd like for a better body coughlock high, instead of the cheeses face mugging nature. If my black rose is a male i'm gonna spluff a cheese with it and get black cheese and that can mug your face your arse and anything else that might be deemed of value


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

colour goes from clear to milky to orangey. probably best around milky to orange. if u leave them too long and the pass thru the total orangey faze then the taste can be harsh.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2011)

trichs tell part of the story..


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

I beg to differ! And from someone who finds all and any smoke a bit harsh, my opinions and viewpoint shall be law! I let my cheese go 15 weeks once, one of the better easier smokes i've ever had. I cannot remember the last time i finished a joint, i'm gagging by halfway down, body has quite a bad aversion to smoke but i still smoke


----------



## Griffta (Jul 12, 2011)

you lot got any tips on curing? or is this pretty much the jist of it: hang it for a few days, stick it into jars & open the jars a couple of times a day?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 12, 2011)

its very confusing for me as 1st run. guess its all a personal taste thingy.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Griffta said:


> you lot got any tips on curing? or is this pretty much the jist of it: hang it for a few days, stick it into jars & open the jars a couple of times a day?


From what i've seen in my brief experience of curling, a good team of sweepers is generally a pretty good first step to success.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol @ ttt. @grifta, u can cure it by putting it into paper bags as well, just open the bag every day or so and kinda spread the buds to let air into it. one of my mates lost a bag of green in his house and discovered it about 3 months later, in a paper bag, and smoked it, said it was the heaviest smoke he'd ever had,


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> its very confusing for me as 1st run. guess its all a personal taste thingy.


why not chop it at different times and label it, then sit sum nite and roll a few single skinners and try it, c what suits you best?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> why not chop it at different times and label it, then sit sum nite and roll a few single skinners and try it, c what suits you best?


yeah that ent a bad plan. they seem at different stages now. one seems weeks ahead but smallest i got. will chop one cloudy one amber and one with abit off all in it.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2011)

there is some kind of scientific method that involves small hygrometers inside the jars and different RH% for different stages of curing..
but basically the bud should be dry and crispy on the outside but still a bit moist inside.. some people say the stem should bend and crack slightly not snap (too dry - if moisture is gone completely it won't cure properly)..
put them in the jars and then monitor carefully at the beginning (check often).. if you see moisture forming in the jar get them out and dry them more.. that moisture will cause mold if left for too long.. best way to describe it is drawing the moisture out as slowly as possible.. after a while in the jar the buds will soften up again.. pull them out and let them dry up again..

its just looking at the signs and adjusting accordingly - but it is fairly easy to cock it up... there's other methods that involve brown bags and all sorts.. i just use jars..

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237




Griffta said:


> you lot got any tips on curing? or is this pretty much the jist of it: hang it for a few days, stick it into jars & open the jars a couple of times a day?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha only just noticed that he said curing not curling  alcohol is a fantastic invention.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 12, 2011)

cheers all, except ttt - I mean fucking CURLING??? the footy season ended ages ago but I'm not turning to a bunch of rough birds pissing about on ice for sporting thrills just yet.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

as soon as its dry just pop it in the freezer, it stops any moisture still present from creating mould and reduces the smell in your house as well.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 12, 2011)

As soon as its dry fucking sell it. Aw this curing pish. Get it sold and buy some proper drugs for fuck sake. Anybody would think this is a weed site.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

My Mum came into the living today whilst I was watching TV. She said 'I'm off up town, is it cold out?' I said 'I'm just about to go buy some new shoes, do you think they'll fit me?'


----------



## Griffta (Jul 12, 2011)

haha I haven't done anything like that in a while, could easily be 18 months since Ive done any class A's. Some class times & I'm def not ruling out future use. Fuck me, MDMA'd off my tits at daft punk 02 festival with the pyramid stage light show going on - amazingly mental.

[video=youtube;qjMDNdzgYlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjMDNdzgYlg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2011)

billys smack problem tends tae get out of hand sumtimes.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 12, 2011)

here dude iv got ma autos at 7th into end of 8th week,everycunto says it should take the ten weeks before i cut it.

now the top bud hairs are going a orangey slight brown,then the lower half are all still bright creamy and seem to be growing longer n curly

does this meen its jus shite???

or is it very close to needing chopped?

looks like a q at best of bboth plants or at worst now a 20 bag lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> billys smack problem tends tae get out of hand sumtimes.


Aye outta my hand and into my groin.lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 12, 2011)

any1 see wot i meen?supose u cant see fukallllll


----------



## Griffta (Jul 12, 2011)

nice bill. nice.

I dont think its too weird to be getting orange hairs in week 7 bam... think I had that


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 12, 2011)

griffta iv bn thinkin bout makin a cab wif 2 led panels for side lighting and a 400w cooltube dual spec above will all fit behind the fake fireplace


----------



## Griffta (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd love something like that. at the mo i've just got a glowing grow tent in the spare room lol.
there's a poster on here called Stealthy who's made some great cabs.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2011)

saw this in june.. visual insanity..

amon tobin

[video=youtube;WWai4UZ0OqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWai4UZ0OqI[/video]



Griffta said:


> haha I haven't done anything like that in a while, could easily be 18 months since Ive done any class A's. Some class times & I'm def not ruling out future use. Fuck me, MDMA'd off my tits at daft punk 02 festival with the pyramid stage light show going on - amazingly mental.
> 
> [video=youtube;qjMDNdzgYlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjMDNdzgYlg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2011)

off to court today, if i dont get jailed i'll be back later with the results of the case. canny fuckin wait tae get this over. ah fuckin hate waitin.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck dura


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2011)

cheers griffta


----------



## del66666 (Jul 13, 2011)

all the best Dura............may the force be with you..no pun intended


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2011)

lol, cheers dell


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 13, 2011)

A certain Mental ginger got an 18 month ban, 150hrs community service and a years suspd sentence.

Great Result Dura FFFFFFFFrrrrrrreeeeeedooooooooooooooomm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2011)

lol, cheers bill. i'm off to get wasted now


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, cheers bill. i'm off to get wasted now


Go on mate have one for us . Good result by the sound of it harsh as it was


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats man, not the best thing to be congratulating, but glad you didn't get the nick or such, 150 hours should be a pretty easy deal, if you do it at all


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 13, 2011)

Last time I got Community Service, I had to paint council house fences all round my area. Got the pish ripped right out me for 10 weeks. Never again will I de-fraud the DSS............mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 13, 2011)

Good stuff, have a skinfull dura. Don't take the car.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 13, 2011)

good result dura. least u dont need look behind ya in showers now nor drill hole in soap and tie to wrist save dropping it haha. all jokes beside u must b chuffed dude. u doing a new grow then now u no u still a free man? well as free as it gets nowadays.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 13, 2011)

quick question can u cut clones and dip in cloning gel and straight to soil. much success this way??


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 13, 2011)

should work.. i had some cutting just sitting in a glass of water that rooted.. no gel or anything..
you can get some root riot cubes for about £5 though... apparently they work well...




mad dog bark said:


> quick question can u cut clones and dip in cloning gel and straight to soil. much success this way??


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 13, 2011)

nice1 dura


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> should work.. i had some cutting just sitting in a glass of water that rooted.. no gel or anything..
> you can get some root riot cubes for about £5 though... apparently they work well...


well done 3 lil uns today. 2 other day. seem b ok. not dying just anxious. how long they take to root then? thought best get them started. they in tent wen lights on 12 hours and then in window rest time as need get them out flowering. ladies weels away now so shouldnt b long before they in tent on own and do 24 hour light for few weeks before flipping to 12 n 12
u say u had roots just from water? any draw backs as in did it have any problems growing or flowering? or any rooting worrys? never heard off that before fair play


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 13, 2011)

i believe the time it takes seems to depend on the strain..
1-3 weeks.. sometimes more i've heard..
i've also read that it's good to keep them in natural indirect sunlight at first.. not sure how true this is but seems to work..
the glass thing works but usually takes a bit longer.. also no light where you want the roots to come out..



mad dog bark said:


> well done 3 lil uns today. 2 other day. seem b ok. not dying just anxious. how long they take to root then? thought best get them started. they in tent wen lights on 12 hours and then in window rest time as need get them out flowering. ladies weels away now so shouldnt b long before they in tent on own and do 24 hour light for few weeks before flipping to 12 n 12
> u say u had roots just from water? any draw backs as in did it have any problems growing or flowering? or any rooting worrys? never heard off that before fair play


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2011)

How do boys,it's been a while.
Check out me Nemesis after being topped 10 times,left to veg then LST'd in a 40l pot.
Yields'R'us!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2011)

Originally Posted by *tpsmc*
There are these little baby mushrooms that are growing all over my buds and leaves. They look like some sort of white fungus... leaves my hands all sticky. The infestation is pretty bad I might have to throw out the whole crop.





I laughed so hard !


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is he on about the Crystals lmfao.
Can my fellow Brits take a look at some pics there mixed up a bit and are all picsof my 4 plants. It's also my first grow.
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jasonw3-342845/albums/mix-pic-24544/ look at the size difference lol
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jasonw3-342845/albums/mix-pics-24542/ mixed pics few of the buds on the oldest
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jasonw3-342845/albums/my-first-grow-lowryder-2-cross-ak47-24131/ first pics I posted.
Tell me what you think it's only cheap setup cost around £130 including 5 feminised critical seeds, I fucked one up though I neglected her in the excitement of the other plants  . There from joint doctor site but I'm sure it directed me to rhinoseeds.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh dear. hangover. not nice.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 14, 2011)

ahm goin tae the pub because ah dont feel well.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2011)

Better the pub to sort out a hangover than a day in a steaming kitchen, although i don't need to be telling you that dura  I'f i drink lots i try and get myself up out of bed around 5am 6am so i've a few hours to let the hangover kick in and subside enough that work is just about bearable


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

Put new hard drive in the other day as the old one locked up for good and so took a few pics today to start replacing the old ones I lost lol. thought I would share them with you guys as you call it as you see it . Week 4 of flowering ends sat and buds have doubled in size since last week. Loving it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Fucking cleaning fucking growrooms. Fucking cunt,slut,bitch,whore. Fucking never again. The word "delegation" springs to mind. Bastard,slut,wanker.....................


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

D'oh thats defo something i am not looking forward to when the time comes lmfao


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking cleaning fucking growrooms. Fucking cunt,slut,bitch,whore. Fucking never again. The word "delegation" springs to mind. Bastard,slut,wanker.....................


rentachink lol sorryjunglegook sorry wots pc for that???


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thai bride lol ( just make sure she wasnt called tong ting in the past  ).


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive got a Nephew who trimmed all my popcorn bud for a 1/4. He now has another task to his duties


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 14, 2011)

haha ayes,here gavstar in that avatar of urs how old is the plant?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> haha ayes,here gavstar in that avatar of urs how old is the plant?


Thats the new pics I took today they will be fourth week of 12/12 on sat coming 

Vegged for four weeks.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 14, 2011)

looks wickid that one mate 



The Yorkshireman said:


> How do boys,it's been a while.
> Check out me Nemesis after being topped 10 times,left to veg then LST'd in a 40l pot.
> Yields'R'us!
> 
> View attachment 1689067View attachment 1689068


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking nice gavstar


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate  looked at your new pics today after going over last few days see what i missed, they looking sweet. Roll on harvest time eh


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

Having a bit of an evil dead marathon right now I haven't seen them in years and when i heard Bruce Cambell had tweeted the new movie had been started i had to watch em again lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive done a dura :/


----------



## dura72 (Jul 14, 2011)

ill. jeez.um


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Ive done a dura :/


D'oh that doesn't sound like a good thing


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ill. jeez.um


Glad to see your making perfect sense as usual


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 15, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Having a bit of an evil dead marathon right now I haven't seen them in years and when i heard Bruce Cambell had tweeted the new movie had been started i had to watch em again lol


tht r some funny arse films mate. give me some sugar baby the funniest line in the trilogy. i watched the 3rd one last night was in tears giggling like a shool girl.
U say they making a new one? will b amazing a modern one wit computer effects. was talking with my older bro other day and we was both saying a modern one released now would relaunch them films. im 29 and none my mates had seen them movies before i forced them to haha u my friend have made my day with that news. i saw that bruce cambell on some usa show think it was a serious police show or something. watched5 mins had turn over as cant see him in any roll bar ash the worlds most unlikely hero haha i couldnt keep a straight face was expecting some chainsaw action 
any u get trapped nerves in back?? no any old wifes cures or anything help get me mended? i bin sofa bound 2nd day now. pain bending my head big time. ran out smoke to so no sleep last night. really tempted to chop chop today so have bit of smoke and sleep. i think i over did the weights and then built up kids bed and wardropes and chest draws woke up next day hardly able move


----------



## Smorg (Jul 15, 2011)

From east London here! - Big shout out to the UK MASSIVE!!! *subscribed*


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 15, 2011)

brap braaap braaaaaaaap


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 15, 2011)

BIG UP BIG UP1J BRAPPPPPPPP POW POW cheeeeeeee


----------



## dura72 (Jul 15, 2011)

two day full on hangover. not nice. can barely type.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 15, 2011)

back to the pub for you then dura?

what happened to all the other branches on this one YM?!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 15, 2011)

no mate, im just gonna rattle for the day.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 15, 2011)

wha happen



Ontheball said:


> Ive done a dura :/


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 15, 2011)

it was for percy i swear...

£100m marijuana field found
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3697001/100m-marijuana-field-found.html


----------



## Airwave (Jul 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it was for percy i swear...
> 
> £100m marijuana field found
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3697001/100m-marijuana-field-found.html


Wow.

......


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> two day full on hangover. not nice. can barely type.


sorry mate but how can you have a hang over (are you sure your Scottish lmao)


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 15, 2011)

Who has got an xbox then (waiting for the hating lol). I have had mine since Feb 2009 have 48733G if you have one an fancy hooking up for game sometime or whatever private msg me your gamertag and I will send you mine and add you up. got all sorts of games Forza 2+3, MW2, Black Ops, Blur, Halo3, ODST, Reach, Battlefield bad company 2, DJ Hero 1+2, F1 2010, Kinnect Adventures just to name a few lmao.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 15, 2011)

SPOILER ALERT!
The whole Harry Potter saga turns out to be Harry's dreams and hallucinations while he starves to death under the stairs in his abusive home.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it was for percy i swear...
> 
> £100m marijuana field found
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3697001/100m-marijuana-field-found.html


[video=youtube;D54-iQkIEso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D54-iQkIEso[/video]


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bloody hell can you get a converter so your combine harvester takes the buds off for you i wonder


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2011)

So America have officially recognised the rebels as the legitimate ruling group of Libya, i don't understand how the fuck a bunch of strangers can make a decision like that on someone elses legal system, they've 40 billion dollars of Libyan government money which as a result of this decision they can just hand over to the rebels. I think we should take heed and simply stop recognising members of our lovely government and monarchy as legitimate.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> wha happen


Due to recent events i decided to go out on the lash it went a bit pete tong m8 lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 15, 2011)

is this behaviour now referred to as 'doing a dura'......im flattered, lol.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 15, 2011)

Tis now ! lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 15, 2011)

wots up boys back again atlast been busy with work and my little skanks and just started my next grow!! thinking journal and guess wot strain it is lol !!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just a little something for the biker in all of us


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 15, 2011)

saw this and had to laugh goes for 70's and 80's too lmao.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Tis now ! lmfao


What the fuck happened. If you don't tell us, Ill get my mate Rupert to tap your phone


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What the fuck happened. If you don't tell us, Ill get my mate Rupert to tap your phone


i love that bear.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i love that bear.........


Think he would be better hiding in the woods at the moment


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 16, 2011)

now i feel like ive done a dura owwwwwwww my head


----------



## bigjayb (Jul 16, 2011)

up here in the north west Manchester its 1gram = £10 2.4 = £20 quarter 8gram £50 half oz 70-110 depending on the weed and an oz can be anything from 140-240 once again depending on the weed very rare u will pay that though u can easy get an oz for 190-200 always been nice weed here can never say id had shit had all types from nl Armageddon blue cheese afghan amnesia ect


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigjayb said:


> up here in the north west Manchester its 1gram = £10 2.4 = £20 quarter 8gram £50 half oz 70-110 depending on the weed and an oz can be anything from 140-240 once again depending on the weed very rare u will pay that though u can easy get an oz for 190-200 always been nice weed here can never say id had shit had all types from nl Armageddon blue cheese afghan amnesia ect


lucky, lucky lol we pay the cash round here and get as much stick as we do green it sucks arse. What you growing mate and how far in are you ???


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2011)

ahm goin tae the pub. fuck the pope.


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lucky, lucky lol we pay the cash round here and get as much stick as we do green it sucks arse. What you growing mate and how far in are you ???



the main reason i started growing... fucking prices are stupid. i remember when you used to get 3 gram bags for £20. i only sell to 1 close friend and he gets 3 gram bags for £20. i cant even fit it into the little baggies i get from my teenager dealer but then i suppose it is only 2 grams. grr lol


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yer what the fuck is going on with the prices people ate getting to greedy these days


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2011)

ok, so 2 pints, 4 halfs and 2 shooters, along wae a line of white and i dont feel any better. whats the next stage? think ahll go for a wee snooze.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> the main reason i started growing... fucking prices are stupid. i remember when you used to get 3 gram bags for £20. i only sell to 1 close friend and he gets 3 gram bags for £20. i cant even fit it into the little baggies i get from my teenager dealer but then i suppose it is only 2 grams. grr lol


Same reason for us growing that and the little wankers selling it wet or adding shit to it to gain weight. Had 1 guy that never flushed his plants i think, bi thick black ash and the smoke tasted like shit so that was the icing on the cake lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2011)

mmmm....mibbe no....the wee cheeky wan seems tae have woken me.


----------



## allywado (Jul 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ok, so 2 pints, 4 halfs and 2 shooters, along wae a line of white and i dont feel any better. whats the next stage? think ahll go for a wee snooze.


Wee disco nap then get up n neck a hof bottle, thats ma wee pals party piece hahaha. The wee cunt bounces aff walls til somecunt throws an eccy doon his gullet n sobers him up haahaha


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

i was cuttin peat las night that lookd like proper hash,need a gud bit o tasty oxo cube


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Got a bottle of this for me b'day and it is gorgeous if you get a chance try it. its sweet and smooth and goes down like water


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Got a bottle of this for me b'day and it is gorgeous if you get a chance try it. its sweet and smooth and goes down like water
> 
> View attachment 1692936


I don't know how people can drink that stuff. Just the smell of whiskey makes me heave.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I don't know how people can drink that stuff. Just the smell of whiskey makes me heave.


lol my dad buys me different 1 now for me birthday and christmas, used to be glenfiditch but for christmas he got me this one which was much more peaty and hotter after taste lol. love a nice scotch but the cheap stuff is just like lighter fluid in a class.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

12 hours since i started working, i'm bushed, think alcohol is warranted.

I just read a news story about how the navy dredged up a live german 2000lb mine and then lost it. Wait, sorry it's not lost they just don't seem to know where it is but no, they do know where it is, honest.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

mate after 12 hours of work a good smoke and drink is the law let alone warranted eh lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> mate after 12 hours of work a good smoke and drink is the law let alone warranted eh lol[
> 
> 
> dont start using swear words like work round here please m8 lololol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

> dont start using swear words like work round here please m8 lololol


lol mate i was awoken sharply by that word myself thats why i had to answer


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

Ha, i don't know what you guys do with yoruselves. I get bored sitting around home after a full days work, what in fuck would happen if i had no job, i'd go batshit coco loco. It's all good though, this week has bought me a volcano which i'll hopefully be ordering or picking up on monday or tuesday, and it didn't involve compromising my cannabis stash  so i say fuck you i just won! cannabis and a volcano, not much use if ya've had to sell ya buds to buy it 

Take it away Frank, i'm starting to peak!


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 12 hours since i started working, i'm bushed, think alcohol is warranted.
> 
> I just read a news story about how the navy dredged up a live german 2000lb mine and then lost it. Wait, sorry it's not lost they just don't seem to know where it is but no, they do know where it is, honest.


Jesus, 2000lbs? That's enough to sink a battleship. What chance does some poor fisherman have?

_"Hey Len, I think I've got a big one here"_ (struggles to wind it in) _"Jesus, she's a monster, I can't budge her an inch!"

_*BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

Hell yeah man, i'm still confused though. Sea mines i've seen have large contact pin detonators if thats even close to the technical term, so naturally they dredge it up, being drage something thourhg the mud and silt and force it out, hmmmm. 

It's now bringing me back to a book we read, but were not suposed to read, when about 10 years old at school in english, the wasp factory..


> Frank occupies himself with his rituals and an array of weapons (from his catapult, to home-made flame throwers and pipe bombs) to control the island. He goes for long walks and runs, and occasionally gets drunk with his dwarf friend Jamie in the local pub. Other than that, Frank has almost no contact with the world outside his island and admits he is afraid of it due to what it did to his brother, Eric.


If i recall, Jamie and he were at the beach and he saw a large bomb pointing out of the sand, so he gave his brother a length of wood, told him it was a bell and to hit it as hard as he could and that he'd run a long way away and see if he oculd hear it. Funny book but rather twisted  trust the scottish to be fucked in the head  Jamie acomplished all of that, including two other murders in his family, before he was even ten


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ha, i don't know what you guys do with yoruselves. I get bored sitting around home after a full days work, what in fuck would happen if i had no job, i'd go batshit coco loco.


Mate life sucks since i was made redundant in 2009 and Cash flow is shite. I was ok for 1st 12 months it felt like a nice holiday but since then i have been dieing to get back to work, i am gonna just be a trolly boy at tescos at this rate i think lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Mate life sucks since i was made redundant in 2009 and Cash flow is shite. I was ok for 1st 12 months it felt like a nice holiday but since then i have been dieing to get back to work, i am gonna just be a trolly boy at tescos at this rate i think lmao


Trolley boy in tesco don't sound like it'll get you of and abroad much, sell that passport bitch  i think i'm gonna sell mine, fuck all use for it, not to mention i don't need it to travel however much they'd like to persuade you you do, that is one of the rights granted to me as a human, freedom of travel


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

well my day at the office took me bout 20mins lols 

some last grow n current grow pics all around day 40 of 12/12

and only need to sell my passport would be to stop me going places lol canada,thailand,trinidad,australia,most of europe to name a few lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

was a welder and no call for them around this way anymore so i am fooked. Am used to £9-10 an hour for single time thats one of the reasons i havnt found work yet as the money is wank but like i said soon enough any job will do as long as it pays the bills and gets me out the house D'oh


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 16, 2011)

work sucks... in the words of the almighty Dura .. God bless the welfare state


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh and sorry sambo nice pics mate hope my girls look like that at 40 days 12/12


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 16, 2011)

bullshit mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

lovely stuff sambo.......all ready for chrimbo .....stick the fairy on top.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lovely stuff sambo.......all ready for chrimbo .....stick the fairy on top.


next run will be the xmas run del and it wont be posted


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> bullshit mate


bullshit who?................


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> bullshit mate


you carnt throw down a ''bullshit mate'' bobbybigbollacks without saying who ya claiming is bullshitting?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you carnt throw down a ''bullshit mate'' bobbybigbollacks without saying who ya claiming is bullshitting?


LMFAO That would be a good idea eh


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

Bobbybigbollocks.

lol.


----------



## cdjruski (Jul 16, 2011)

yep good idea on the uk page,its £250 an oz and rising where i am (west scot),am only just a couple of weeks into a new grow,only 3 tho as last grow i went for 4x white widow (fem) and 6 rouge seeds,dunno why a tried that as the inevitable happend and lost a 3rd of the crop..maybe more,so this time its 3 feminised white widow/bigbud and have gone for soil instead of hydro!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

cdjruski said:


> yep good idea on the uk page,its £250 an oz and rising where i am (west scot),am only just a couple of weeks into a new grow,only 3 tho as last grow i went for 4x white widow (fem) and 6 rouge seeds,dunno why a tried that as the inevitable happend and lost a 3rd of the crop..maybe more,so this time its 3 feminised white widow/bigbud and have gone for soil instead of hydro!


i would say welcome to the thread but another fucking scot lolol u boys up there are really suffering weedwise still you always got the brown if ya down lmao


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

Is everybody in Scotland growing weed?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> only need to sell my passport would be to stop me going places lol canada,thailand,trinidad,australia,most of europe to name a few lol


lol sambo thats why i couldnt sell mine apart from the fact i need a new 1 as mine ran out in may but i loved thailand it was the mutts nuts but that was abt 6 years ago now but was a fantastic country and people


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 16, 2011)

i think most the population of scotland are in this thread lol ... bloody druggies


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lol sambo thats why i couldnt sell mine apart from the fact i need a new 1 as mine ran out in may but i loved thailand it was the mutts nuts but that was abt 6 years ago now but was a fantastic country and people


where did ya go m8 i spent 2wks in pattaya oh yes lol sis and dad spent nearly a yr in cambodia tho wish id gone too.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i think most the population of scotland are in this thread lol ... bloody druggies


dont worry rob they all sleeping the brown off lolol its safe at the mo for us uk boys lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

speaking of thailand..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> speaking of thailand..


its bullshit mantz i see some serious girl fights over there over punters and them ladyboys charge 3-4times the amount a real bird does the girls just wouldnt av them in the bars they would kill em lol serious cause end of day its all money.

also pattaya has a seprate area for that funky shit youd love it bro lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

I reckon dura and sillybilly might be the same person, me my self and irene style  we might as well assault their culture while we have the chance, but shhh, sneaky like ok? 





Introducing crash my car with a bunch of no-no-oh-no-oh-no!  Although ya wont find me siding with you northerners, just as bad, ballbags if ya ask me, the south shall prevail!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

im backing that ttt dura n sbilly lolol either same person or gonna av a ginger,drugfucked baby with a business head lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2011)

You're drunk if i ever reckoned Sambo! I hadn't even posted that by the time you liked that ya shark! Hate sharks! evil grey sharp fuckers!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You're drunk if i ever reckoned Sambo! I hadn't even posted that by the time you liked that ya shark! Hate sharks! evil grey sharp fuckers!


yeah im drunk fuck ttt and im on the fucking scots taking the thread over with there fucking slang n whatnot half the time ya carnt even read the shite n mugs wishing the southeast off the map just ads the me mix lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lol my dad buys me different 1 now for me birthday and christmas, used to be glenfiditch but for christmas he got me this one which was much more peaty and hotter after taste lol. love a nice scotch but the cheap stuff is just like lighter fluid in a class.
> 
> View attachment 1693002


u tried the caol ila?my fav


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mostly Bangkok but went down to coast of Koh Mak I think it was and paddled kayak to monkey island (which nearly killed me in 50 degree heat), safari world and fed young tiger with baby bottle of milk for about £8-9, was taken down some dark alley in bangkok by shifty looking dude to watch woman pull things outta there pussy and went swimming ontop of a shopping center were the slide actually went of the edge of the building and you had to be at least 10-15 floors up. The taxis had no breaks, a lot of the lady boys looked better than the woman lo,.tuk tuk was such an experience I will never forget with 4 blokes in the back making it wheelie everytime he started up again and rats the size of cats. I would go back in a heartbeat if i could afford it


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Mostly Bangkok but went down to coast of Koh Mak I think it was and paddled kayak to monkey island (which nearly killed me in 50 degree heat), safari world and fed young tiger with baby bottle of milk for about £8-9, was taken down some dark alley in bangkok by shifty looking dude to watch woman pull things outta there pussy and went swimming ontop of a shopping center were the slide actually went of the edge of the building and you had to be at least 10-15 floors up. The taxis had no breaks, a lot of the lady boys looked better than the woman lo,.tuk tuk was such an experience I will never forget with 4 blokes in the back making it wheelie everytime he started up again and rats the size of cats. I would go back in a heartbeat if i could afford it


u had a hold of a baby tiger too then lol fucking crewl really cause all they do is starve it then sit it in ya lap with a bottle of milk lol

thailand is amazing place i fucking loved it am considering fucking off back there n saying i was somewhere else to the missus just means i got ''lose'' my passport when i get home cause of the stamp lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> u tried the caol ila?my fav


Mate I will have to look out for that for me and the old man we always up for trying a new scotch. we always had Glenfiditch as it was me granddads favourite ( he was the last of the Duncan Clan so family stories go). I have some family in scotland and so its always been the drink of choice in our house. Cant beat the taste of a well matured scotch. Never been a big Bells or Teachers drinker and try and get an aged one as they tend to have a nicer flavour.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

everycunt in scotland is growing cos the ladyboys are punting masses off sprayed damp pish and the asians are flooding the place with 25 quid bags of good shit but 1.2g at worst.

n fuck giving your hard earned dole to they pricks!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Mate I will have to look out for that for me and the old man we always up for trying a new scotch. we always had Glenfiditch as it was me granddads favourite ( he was the last of the Duncan Clan so family stories go). I have some family in scotland and so its always been the drink of choice in our house. Cant beat the taste of a well matured scotch. Never been a big Bells or Teachers drinker and try and get an aged one as they tend to have a nicer flavour.


the Caol Ila is an Islay malt,an smokey as fuck goes down well wi a joint. pronounced cull-eella its the shnizzle.

an sets the cheeks off red an roaring haha

got a singniture 15 year old glenfiddich t wet the babys head wi,was nice but nowhere near as gud as the islay in taste n strength


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 16, 2011)

''n fuck giving your hard earned dole to they pricks!''

u joker bam lololol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> u had a hold of a baby tiger too then lol fucking crewl really cause all they do is starve it then sit it in ya lap with a bottle of milk lol
> 
> thailand is amazing place i fucking loved it am considering fucking off back there n saying i was somewhere else to the missus just means i got ''lose'' my passport when i get home cause of the stamp lol


lol u lucky bugger wish I could get away with shit like that . I know I did hear that about the animals after we had been and was gutted as I love big cats but hey all I can do now is think of how cool it was at the time eh. I wanted to shark dive up north when I was there and ran out of money (love sharks too cos I am a sucker like that lol) but then after researching it when I came back it promotes shark attacks as they see people as bringing food so glad I didnt end up with that on my shoulders too lol. Too be honest though its such a poor arsed country we could see 70-80 year old guys walking down the street with a 20 year old girls and it probley cost em bugger all to keep them all the holiday. what really made me laugh though was 2nd or 3rd day there the staff were not there as they had day off so the family we stayed with rang McDonalds and had it delivered to the house best dam McDonalds I ever tasted too.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

hehe well tis true,jus funding these fannys to buy new bmw,s n alloys " innitiinnit yhar mate its from the dam innit""best shit about"

FUCKING PLEBS!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> the Caol Ila is an Islay malt,an smokey as fuck goes down well wi a joint. pronounced cull-eella its the shnizzle.
> 
> an sets the cheeks off red an roaring haha
> 
> got a singniture 15 year old glenfiddich t wet the babys head wi,was nice but nowhere near as gud as the islay in taste n strength


Had a look online and it looks lush with plenty of flavour too. me old man has just come out of hospital so when i next get payed i will have to treat him to a bottle of that for sure (knowing i will get a good taster of it,cheers dad lol). Never been a beer drinker always the scotch. 15 yr old glens nice brought my old man the 18 and that's a little better, I had a bottle of Black Grouse last year that was nice.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

was just looking at the 12 yr old and that looks realnice. along with the 97 almost clear several there to try I think lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah man honestly ul love it,sets the blood on fire haha n keeps the midges off ye or numbs yer senses anyways haha

the basic caolila is ma fav but yeah as they go up in age they differ major in taste and colour.depends on yer tastebuds tho it is major smokey.

and my second favourite is Clynelish from Brora on the north east coast a nippy peaty number mate really clear


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cheers Bam you have made it worth coming on here for two reasons now lol. I will defo let you know what I think when I try them. Cheers for the advice and will start with the basic and work up, thats what we normally do as you say they tend to change a lot sometimes with age (and not always for the better). I am like a kid in a sweet shop when i am looking up scotch lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

you tried any one the japanese whisky bam? they seem to be running off with loads of awards..


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing the unthinkable. 

Growing about 30 different strains all at once, just so I can get rid of all these seeds.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

do it.. DO IT!

[video=youtube;lmUZGdi7Ty4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmUZGdi7Ty4[/video]



Airwave said:


> I'm thinking about doing the unthinkable.
> 
> Growing about 30 different strains all at once, just so I can get rid of all these seeds.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

nae bother gav love ma whiskey.
its called the water of life up here cant spell it in gaelic lol

i aint tried any jap alcohol apart from a few beers i will not call it that no matter how many awards they get.i am sure its as good as they say though as the japs are good at everything they do eh!
i wouldnt drink anything from japanistan now tho after all that radiation


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

don't get me wrong most of my favourites are from up there

is that isle of jura good you say?

i got given a bottle of this as a gift.. but haven't had a taster yet..

Nikka Yoichi 15 Year Old










bamslayer said:


> nae bother gav love ma whiskey.
> its called the water of life up here cant spell it in gaelic lol
> 
> i aint tried any jap alcohol apart from a few beers i will not call it that no matter how many awards they get.i am sure its as good as they say though as the japs are good at everything they do eh!
> i wouldnt drink anything from japanistan now tho after all that radiation


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

the jura is quite nice ye,that jap does look interestin tho but wouldnt buy any,iv got my lists of scottish i aint tried yet


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

recommend something smooth and creamy (that's what she said) that i may not have tried yet.. medium to high price range..

i had some of that glenlivet 1995 sherry butt ... was tasty but sherry quite overpowering



bamslayer said:


> the jura is quite nice ye,that jap does look interestin tho but wouldnt buy any,iv got my lists of scottish i aint tried yet


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers likes his whiskey too,could start swapping the good whiskeys for some o that gud shwingshwangshmokotoko u mentalists have on the go mwahahaha 

im not so impresses with my massiv cfls they are soooo hot fucking shite too,n now i cant bin em cos they are full of poison fuk.might have t strap em to big fireworks t get rid of


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

whenever i feel like putting some more hair on my chest i have a glass of laphroaig lolz


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> recommend something smooth and creamy (that's what she said) that i may not have tried yet.. medium to high price range..
> 
> i had some of that glenlivet 1995 sherry butt ... was tasty but sherry quite overpowering


try that clynelish i was tellin gav about tastes like vanilla the a little aniseed peatyness with a sharp twangy crem lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> whenever i feel like putting some more hair on my chest i have a glass of laphroaig lolz


oooft thats shit is rough aint it,the 'special'aint any better haha it practically gets given away up here lol 

if you aint tried islay malts before try the 3 the island is famous for em


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

i have said before but stick a half q of the finest cured shnizzle u can grow in a bottle of a great malt and let it settle for a month or so n then slowly neck it n see wot happens....


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

Clynelish 1995 / 15 Year Old / Madeira Finish

?

gonna ask my cousin to pick up bottle at duty free.. he's a pilot so always through there.. hope they have it









bamslayer said:


> try that clynelish i was tellin gav about tastes like vanilla the a little aniseed peatyness with a sharp twangy crem lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

oooft n get me one too lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

There are 4 jura's i think but i have only tried the superstition, very sweet but some real nice flavours to it, not sickly sweet you know. well worth a try, not sure what the others are like though


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

they beat a smelly fanny anyday hahahaha sorry


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

unless you into that sort of thing...



bamslayer said:


> they beat a smelly fanny anyday hahahaha sorry


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i have said before but stick a half q of the finest cured shnizzle u can grow in a bottle of a great malt and let it settle for a month or so n then slowly neck it n see wot happens....


I bet that is the dogs mate, i have heard of Jamaicans sticking it in rum and on other sites they say vodka as it strips the THC and will fuck you up like 10 rounds with Mike Tyson if you drink too much lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> unless you into that sort of thing...


lol fuk that *shivers*



Gavstar76 said:


> I bet that is the dogs mate, i have heard of Jamaicans sticking it in rum and on other sites they say vodka as it strips the THC and will fuck you up like 10 rounds with Mike Tyson if you drink too much lol


yeah man strips your melon of a few braincells n leaves u dribblin mess,some folks say its a waste but they are also the ones who wont try it haha


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

like they say you gotta be in it to win it and how do you know its shite (or you dont like it) if you havnt tried it. I am up for a bit of a green tipple when the time comes mate thats for sure and bring on the dribbling lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

that rum thing made me think of this... gives new meaning to rum and coke... but srsly the guy died..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/sussex/8609969.stm

"Subsequent analysis of the contents of the bottle established that 246g [8.7oz] of cocaine had been dissolved into the rum, which resulted in a mixture of such toxicity that a teaspoonful could kill anyone who consumed it."


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

im gna hav t order in some brew after all this talk of it ran out a couple week back wettd the babys head'my throat with a full bottle in 2 days lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that rum thing made me think of this... gives new meaning to rum and coke... but srsly the guy died..
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/sussex/8609969.stm
> 
> "Subsequent analysis of the contents of the bottle established that 246g [8.7oz] of cocaine had been dissolved into the rum, which resulted in a mixture of such toxicity that a teaspoonful could kill anyone who consumed it."


now that sounds like good dibdab lol party!

night all!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

the cfls can work man... here's a mate of mine's cfl grow..
but hps is always gonna win :/ led making progress but still way to spensive















bamslayer said:


> jimmygreenfingers likes his whiskey too,could start swapping the good whiskeys for some o that gud shwingshwangshmokotoko u mentalists have on the go mwahahaha
> 
> im not so impresses with my massiv cfls they are soooo hot fucking shite too,n now i cant bin em cos they are full of poison fuk.might have t strap em to big fireworks t get rid of


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Night Bam have a good one


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> do it.. DO IT!


7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
6 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Burmese Kush - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Blue Hash - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Blue Widow - Dinafem - Fem
2 x S.A.G.E - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Cheese - Fantaseeds - Fem
2 x Super Skunk - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Cole Train - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen - Fem
1 x Sour Candy - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour AK - G13 labs - Fem
1 x Orange Bud - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Blueberry - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Mekong High - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Motivation - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Wappa - Magus Genetics - Paradise - Fem
1 x Sour Kush - DNA - Fem
1 x Chronic - Serious Seeds - Fem
1 x Skunk #11 - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Kannabia - La Blanca - ?
1 x Sensi Star - Paradise - Fem
1 x White Widow - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Warlock - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Armageddon - Homegrown - Fem
1 x Northern Lights - Homegrown - Fem
1 x Diesel - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical Jack - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Cheese - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Fruit Automatic - Dinafem - Fem



I think most, if not all of them, are indica dom. Most indicas seem to go from 9 to 11weeks. So I'll feed them all the same ppm and harvest at 10 weeks. I'm not faffing around with different ppm levels and harvest times for each strain. Fuck that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

That looks sweet for a cfl. looked around before i started this grow to see if worth getting cfl's due to electric costs etc and 90% prob said dont bother as yields decrease dramatically but seeing that makes it look worth while if you have the right set up


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> 7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
> 6 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem
> 2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
> 2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
> ...


Henry of each pls. Oh shit sorry thought i was in a cafe in amsterdam then for a min looking at a menu lol. Thats some list of seeds to try in one go, i would love to read the journal on that one


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2011)

ahm fucked. tottaly


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

that's impressive airwave... get it going .. i'll def sub that one heh


----------



## Airwave (Jul 16, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> i would love to read the journal on that one





mantiszn said:


> that's impressive airwave... get it going .. i'll def sub that one heh


Don't hold your breath waiting for a journal on that one, fellas. I might stick a few pics in this thread but that's about it.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that's impressive airwave... get it going .. i'll def sub that one heh


me too, be an awesome grow....


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

my first indoor grow was with a "300w dual spec" cfl.. got 2.5 oz was quite surprised.. better than i thought it would be.. but its human nature to always want bigger and better isn't it... cfl leads to 250w hps which leads to 400w then 600w.. i think most people are just suggesting skip all the in between and just get a damn 600w lolz











Gavstar76 said:


> That looks sweet for a cfl. looked around before i started this grow to see if worth getting cfl's due to electric costs etc and 90% prob said dont bother as yields decrease dramatically but seeing that makes it look worth while if you have the right set up


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for a journal on that one, fellas. I might stick a few pics in this thread but that's about it.


I dont blame you mate that sort of journal would seriously take over your life lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> my first indoor grow was with a "300w dual spec" cfl.. got 2.5 oz was quite surprised.. better than i thought it would be.. but its human nature to always want bigger and better isn't it... cfl leads to 250w hps which leads to 400w then 600w.. i think most people are just suggesting skip all the in between and just get a damn 600w lolz


Thats what I took from all the sites I went to so I skipped straight to 600w. Doing well at the moment and looks better every couple of days i go in there. Should have some more pics up in cpl of days just seem to be getting more and more little buds popping up everywhere. Cant wait for harvest time and still have soooo long to go yet lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

30 different seed strains at once fuck that airwave why bother? half them seeds where just the attitude freebies why not just source 30clones from somewhere or just buy 30 decent seeds of the same strain maybe 2 strains, what ya planning will just be headaches and you no it will be lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't want to be ricking 30 different fem seeds, rather maximizes the case for a hermie to ruin everything.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Woke up hungover unsurprisingly, and have read the internet, so i've two choices, make it a harvest day as it a viable option, or read The doors of Perception Heaven and Hell, i have been informed that by reading the book you will be left with a burning desire to try mescaline


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 17, 2011)

That stuff is hard to come by... (that's what she said)



tip top toker said:


> Woke up hungover unsurprisingly, and have read the internet, so i've two choices, make it a harvest day as it a viable option, or read The doors of Perception Heaven and Hell, i have been informed that by reading the book you will be left with a burning desire to try mescaline


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2011)

It's easier to make DMT


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 17, 2011)

you done DMT don?


----------



## bigjayb (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lucky, lucky lol we pay the cash round here and get as much stick as we do green it sucks arse. What you growing mate and how far in are you ???


atm iv got a nice mango strain on the go mate shes about 3 week 2 days old gonna veg her to the 24-25th then put her into flowering shes gonna be a beaut i can tell  she starting to stink already only got the one on so far but looking to do around 5-6 or so next time there might be nice weed around these ends but as people say you never know what your smoking well sometimes i suppose when you get a banging headache from a joint you know something is up that's why we grow our own plus it helps my arthritis in the knees in the morning that shit is a killer LIVE ON GANJA if i didn't have it i wouldn't be able to get out of bed haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you done DMT don?


not my bag man. trippy stuff doesn't mix well with me. its easy enough to make it though


----------



## rasclot (Jul 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not my bag man. trippy stuff doesn't mix well with me. its easy enough to make it though


same as trippy stuff melts ur mind lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I've no real interest in that type of thing, flat mate just rocked in last night while i was having a smoke and insisted i read it, entertaining so far if rather hard to keep track of


----------



## cdjruski (Jul 17, 2011)

some cunts gotta grow it!!!!!!!,and if u buy brown u get wot u deserve!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

cdjruski said:


> some cunts gotta grow it!!!!!!!,and if u buy brown u get wot u deserve!


lol bit random but alritey 

season 4 of breaking bad starts 2night i think?


----------



## allywado (Jul 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol bit random but alritey
> 
> season 4 of breaking bad starts 2night i think?


It does that sambo, should be available to download at about quarter past 4 if your up for the night


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't even know what it is


----------



## Airwave (Jul 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 30 different seed strains at once fuck that airwave why bother? half them seeds where just the attitude freebies why not just source 30clones from somewhere or just buy 30 decent seeds of the same strain maybe 2 strains, what ya planning will just be headaches and you no it will be lol


The problems people have with multi-strain grows is when they have size difference, ppm difference and different flowering times. 
They're all indica dom, Im going to feed them all the same ppm and harvest them all at the same time. The only real problem I'll have is watching out for hermies.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Just smeared a tiny bit of oil on a small rizzla and it has kicked my arse to a certain degree


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just smeared a tiny bit of oil on a small rizzla and it has kicked my arse to a certain degree


you made some oil ttt nice1 got any pics of it? i did read you got the ona n alcohol the other day, how much was the alcohol n where ja buy it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> The problems people have with multi-strain grows is when they have size difference, ppm difference and different flowering times.
> They're all indica dom, Im going to feed them all the same ppm and harvest them all at the same time. The only real problem I'll have is watching out for hermies.


i hear what ya saying airwave but still fink your be much better of yieldwise n hasslewise just scrapping them seeds n getting clones or decent seeds 1 or 2 strains.

when ya gonna germ then? will be intresting to see how even the canopy stays? i see some hdf in that list pretty shore they stretch to fuck and thats just the 1 strain i remembered from the list m8. still its gonna be intresting.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Flatmate found me a random bag of cheese trim i'd forgotten about in the freezer





Shook for 30 seconds and ran through 75 micron bubble bag, left by an open window and 12 hours later it had all evaporated.





Scape into a tin or jam jar, stick it in some simmering water and it almost instantly changes into a dark oil, just work it around so it's all consistent, scrape together and..





Voila.. 2g, although could have been anything from 2g-2.9g due to my scale. 






Just heated a corner gently with a lighter and ebfore it started bubbling wiped the corner along a rizla, works a treat 

Bought the alcohol straight from ebay, was going to get a 1L bottle for £7 then saw i could get 5L for under £20 posted  Myflat mate had a peek to see what was going on and it turns out that due to his work, he has gallons and gallons of the stuff 

Got my weed drying in my veg cupboard this time, much more relaxed environment, hopefully i'll finally be able to have properly dried buds, not 3-4 day dried.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i hear what ya saying airwave but still fink your be much better of yieldwise n hasslewise just scrapping them seeds n getting clones or decent seeds 1 or 2 strains.
> 
> when ya gonna germ then? will be intresting to see how even the canopy stays? i see some hdf in that list pretty shore they stretch to fuck and thats just the 1 strain i remembered from the list m8. still its gonna be intresting.


I know it would be easier but I want to do it. Never heard of anybody successfully growing this many strains at once. I want to see if I can pull it off.
Will be germinating in maybe a week or so, depending on a few different factors. There will be height differences, no doubt, especially with the Kandy Kush I'll be throwing in there, but there are ways around that problem. Either tying them down, or sticking the taller plants under their own light.

hdf?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

If you can pull it off, i say fair play, but not for me Airwave, i had just two strains going a bit back, once they went into flowering one of them got very pale and banded, required a pretty significant upping in the PPM that would have toasted the leaves of the other plant if i'd simply fed both the same batch of nutes. You might have your work cut out for ya.


----------



## allywado (Jul 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> hdf?


Heavy duty fruity i believe. Iv got one of them in my grow atm and the stretch wasnt bad at all, fairly average.


----------



## doctorfreakybob (Jul 17, 2011)

Does it start in the uk or just us?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive got a dozen or so strains on the go in my tent atm, think around 25 plants cant remember and things are going ok. Its a bit more work multi strain growing but perfectly do able.


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

yea ive got about 6 different strains going at the moment and it can be a pain in the ass. but im still looking for the 1 grow im happy with (still looking for a cheese clone lol)


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

uuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm cheese


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheese? 





Chopped a few hours ago.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

now that's what i'm fooking talking about ttt looking the mutts. Hopeing to get quite a few nice looking cheese buds like that off my girls when they ready


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

ooft cheese alwas looks funky,only tried blue cheese before and a cheesey church cross,very smellllly


----------



## del66666 (Jul 17, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ooft cheese alwas looks funky,only tried blue cheese before and a cheesey church cross,very smellllly


i smoked some of dat danish blue....now that really did smell........melted as i toked on it


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

mines been stinking for weeks it just makes me wish it was ready quicker lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

totally man had a few ounce of the blue n had it in many sealed bags ,wrappd in hoodys,blankets n a duvet n i still couldnt keep the smell down was fookin rancid hoachin of green....

jus turned the lights back on my 2 autos after 48 hours in th dark n they hav put on noticeable weight and fresh white hairs.took a chance as they wer turnin brown while th popcorn was stayin white n still paddin out.gonna do 12 on 48 off till i chop in a week see wot happens lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

that would be a good experiment to try mate let us know. gonna stick in mason jars for 7-10 days hopefully stop the stink a lil lol. then in bags in tupperware tubs in fridge untill smoked or sold lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

thatl b one fresh smellin fridge lol,aye iv got all the wee gaps in the buds densed up after that 48 off


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I had taht 24g bag of cheese trim all wrapped up tight in the freezer, flatmate sniffed it out faster than that, within an hour or so of moving in actually.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

that sounds sweet, I will defo try that if it works out well for you and see if it works for more than 1 person eh


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

and strain lol what u growing Bam???


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

ach aye well iv kinda went all fuckd up wi this grow from the start,not had a light timer for a start,has been grown on 2 12 watt cfls for half the grow with the big cfl thrown in wen i get home for like 5 hours out of the 12 ,as i couldnt trust it in the cab as it get hot!

theyv been grown on ionic grow for the first 4 weeks and after that theyv been on soft dark cane sugar and a teaspoon of pollen nibs in every bottle of feed(the amont of vits and minerals in pollen is mental)so iv bn puttin that in with th sugar n water.

weird light cycles and flippd times has probs fukd them bout wen iv forgotten to switch th lights on b4 work lol

they now smell like chocolate coffee with a zap of olbas oil lol


oh and strain is Royal Dutch Royal Dwarf


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 17, 2011)

lmao "some cunts gotta grow it!!!!" just cropped up outta nowhere. cheese looks lovely ttt. 

plan sounds like suicide airwave, lol.


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

FFS am i the only person in the uk who dosent have a exodus cheese clone???? lol got the seed 2 weeks into flower so i guess that will have to do untill 1 of you wants to give me 1lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

thers a mental fairy cuttin about


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

me too mate lol I'm growing from just cheese feminised seeds


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

areet sambo


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had my hands tied with jizzfest ut next on my list is getting my veg tent full of propper mothers and not just seedlings so should hopefully be able to get some things out, too many spare jiffy pellets not to  Yet once more coming around to the realisation that i need more grow space


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> areet sambo


alrite m8 hows you? boring ol sundays i hate em, got bout 5grams of livers tho to see me threw lol


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> me too mate lol I'm growing from just cheese feminised seeds


we will just have to make do lol

how far along are you?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Exo stink when it's growing? Too much for a carbon filter to deal with?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

it would appear according to facebook that ive made at least one of the scottish national papers today after my wee court appearance through the week, ah well havent seen it myself but fuck all i can do bout it anyway.


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Does Exo stink when it's growing? Too much for a carbon filter to deal with?


from what ive heard yes, yes it does. allot lol. its one of its main traits along with a lovely taste. dont know about the carbon filter not being able to handle it tho...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I smell fuck all, everyone that comes over sais my flat stinks to high heaven even outside the flat  so i bought an ona block, and am now going to continue living in ignorance once again under the pretence that i've ambushed the problem  Todays batch is hanging alongside my summer suits and blazers, they're gonna smell rather funky in a weeks time


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> it would appear according to facebook that ive made at least one of the scottish national papers today after my wee court appearance through the week, ah well havent seen it myself but fuck all i can do bout it anyway.


may we ask what for?? been there loads of times i hate the papers bloody wankers.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> alrite m8 hows you? boring ol sundays i hate em, got bout 5grams of livers tho to see me threw lol


nice1 ya lucky sonso,i was workin double time tying up big fuckin boats in the pourin rain n wind nae fun jus home n got puked on ..


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> we will just have to make do lol
> 
> how far along are you?


 Started 5th week of 12/12 yesterday so wont be too long i hope but the wait is killing me


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

exo n pyschosis are very simalar in smell and livers smells more than both, i got 10 pyschosis n livers on the grow at with 2x 6'' filters n 1 4'' all cans, and they are struggling if im honest.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 17, 2011)

well my first ever go at this is all but over. I chopped down my smallest plant about a week & a half ago and hung it for about 4 and a half days. I then gave it a few days in & out of a jar and I ended up with 25 grams of dry, cured bud!  Its delicious as well, some of the nicest I've had. The smell is really starting to come out now when I smoke it.
I chopped my 3 others 2 days ago - didnt think it would be such a chore! lol My place stunk to high heaven and I was still trying to use my resin&#8211;glued scissors at 3am.
I'm hoping for maybe 30 grams off each of these as they were quite a bit bigger than 'runty' and that would give me just over 4 oz, but I'll post the final weight when its all dry but over all I'm well happy with my LED grow.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 17, 2011)

thats a trippy surface uv got that bud on man doin weird shit to ma eyes ttt

nice1 griffta look well fat n tastey


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Started 5th week of 12/12 yesterday so wont be too long i hope but the wait is killing me


 branches out really well dosent she? almost made for LST lol. happy so far growing well and kicking my other plants asses. hope the end product is as good as the veg grow.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I smell fuck all, everyone that comes over sais my flat stinks to high heaven even outside the flat  so i bought an ona block, and am now going to continue living in ignorance once again under the pretence that i've ambushed the problem  Todays batch is hanging alongside my summer suits and blazers, they're gonna smell rather funky in a weeks time


we got this stuff that kills the smell good its called Blast comes in two smells bubblegum and berry fruits, about £8 a tin from basement lighting in newark but it works well. you get used to any smell after a while so will not notice but anyone who doesnt smell it all the time will notice it. This i can tell you from experience after working in a slaughter house for a short while.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I have many years under my belt as a fish monger and butcher, i know all about getting used to smells  people would often refuse to get in my car, to me it just smelt normal  Ona has a pretty solid reputation and it seems to do it's thing, the bathroom smell, i actually find it almost pleasing, up close it's real wiffy and nasty but from a few meters away all i really smell is an odd sweet wiff, nothing that would annoy me.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> may we ask what for?? been there loads of times i hate the papers bloody wankers.


drunk driving, possession and cultivation


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking pishing down here. Long may it continue. Murder when its hot here, hard to keep temps down. How is everyone. Im thinking about blazing up a doobie, need to remember if I have to do anything


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> drunk driving, possession and cultivation


 
..........and generaly being a tosser


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Terry0129 said:


> branches out really well dosent she? almost made for LST lol. happy so far growing well and kicking my other plants asses. hope the end product is as good as the veg grow.


 Tell me about it mate i vegged for 4 weeks and they are about 41/2-5 ft i think and bushed out nicely, prunned them back a lot to increase the light to lower part of plants. looking really nice now and the amount of bud sites are really impressive. Only problem i have really is that about half are at slightly different stage as some are obviously getting better light still. have hung my propagator cfl on the slow end which has helped a little but i think i might have to harvest in two halves but i am sure thats not gonna be a massive problem.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> ..........and generaly being a tosser


if that was a charge u'd be serving a lifer ya hacket scrote


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

chinese chicken noodle soup, salt and peppered spare ribs, mixed curry with chips and two cans of coke. food tae chase a hangover away.


----------



## nomiss (Jul 17, 2011)

So I'm visiting london from the US right now. Are there any cool places that I should go to? Any cool smoke shops?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if that was a charge u'd be serving a lifer ya hacket scrote


You getting a shower the day, way aw this rain. Kill 2 birds wae 1 stone, get yer clothes washed aswel. U been on it again m8?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 17, 2011)

nomiss said:


> So I'm visiting london from the US right now. Are there any cool places that I should go to? Any cool smoke shops?


 
Get yourself to Hackney and shout out aloud "Im American carring loads of this British pound" You will meet loads of friends.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> ..........and generaly being a tosser


[youtube]N-SPJtVfLw8[/youtube]


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

nomiss said:


> So I'm visiting london from the US right now. Are there any cool places that I should go to? Any cool smoke shops?


yea go east until you get to a pond swim across until you see huge cheeses, wooden shoes and loads of crappy bikes lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck the diet, Chippy munch box. Sausage, fish, hamburger, chip and fritters. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You getting a shower the day, way aw this rain. Kill 2 birds wae 1 stone, get yer clothes washed aswel. U been on it again m8?


aye, was on it wednesday and thursday, lay shaking and sweatin on friday then back tae it on saturday. ah feel fuckin lousy noo. thats me tae next thursday when ah go tae the wickerman fstival.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]N-SPJtVfLw8[/youtube]


ah just watched that a couple of nights ago, lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

who said walt disney films are good for the kids lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol! seems some of em but not that one 

Just read a brief thing about the hacking "scandal", why is it all the high ranking officials and such always reverently deny any knowledge or participation of something and yet they then resign...


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try this test and let me know if it worked for you. I ended up with film 9 lmfao. Think jaws would have been better but if it works for you guys i will have to look on the net for film 9


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

[youtube]-VL0M0jmu7k[/youtube]
I'm a secret little science geek, who isn't, in fact my flat mate turned to me yesterday and offered to sell me a computer controlled robotic arm, but told me it was more fun just to build it yourself, i want to be that wise! 

And lol  i've seen those number "tricks" before 

[youtube]RS3afqAJkxg[/youtube]
[youtube]HmCxS6VLmaY[/youtube]


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

That is so cool if only I had a smoke machine laying around lol maybe me and me missus blowing smoke into it wld work


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> That is so cool if only I had a smoke machine laying around lol maybe me and me missus blowing smoke into it wld work


I like it, a multi-purpose accessory, part strutter bubble part airgun.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

cld use it like a huge blow back machine and fll it up and keep smacking it till you comatose lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I like that as well  like the ultra-bucket. Fill it with smoke, airtight seal around your face, smack it hard and get a few gallons of smoke rammed down ya throuat


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I like that as well  like the ultra-bucket. Fill it with smoke, airtight seal around your face, smack it hard and get a few gallons of smoke rammed down ya throuat


OMG like a gas mask with filters taken out stuck into the hole. I am on that shit although too many buckets when i was younger might have me coughing like fuck lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

i still love buckets n im nearly 30 lolol sad i no but a joint after a few just dont get me that stoned n im talking gram a joint or at least .8 with a sprinkle of cig but buckets,pipes,bongs just hit so much harder its almost a different stone totally.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;c-uDQNCgmR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-uDQNCgmR0[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

We gotta go into business mate! Gotta think of a front though, i don't think we'll be able to disguise it as entertaining scientific displays  

Price check on vagi-clean, vagi-clean.We've got a customer down here with a full blown phillopian fungus, she's baking a load of bread and i think it's sourdough



sambo020482 said:


> i still love buckets n im nearly 30 lolol sad i no but a joint after a few just dont get me that stoned n im talking gram a joint or at least .8 with a sprinkle of cig but buckets,pipes,bongs just hit so much harder its almost a different stone totally.



I'm no lihgtweight either, once the evening hits i'm normally smoking about 2g an hour, give me a bong though and i'm just clinically useless, i mean they might as well just turn and shoot me in the head as to give me a bong.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

seen a few of them mantz, fucking waste of weed and them pussys where hardly taking anything in!

i had a battery powerd pipe yrs ago same kinda thing, it was rank tho having the smoking force upon ya like that is harsh on the throat no matter what weed.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

we used to do 3 ltr buckets all the time back in the day am 35 now and still love a nice bong or bucket every now and again but it is real harsh way to take your smoke to be honest. I just want to give up the fags and smoke weed in a pipe or bong, price of baccy an fags these days is pathetic.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 17, 2011)

as long as you hot boxing.. do it in the bathroom and just sit there for about 30min.. run a hot shower.. jamaican shower



sambo020482 said:


> seen a few of them mantz, fucking waste of weed and them pussys where hardly taking anything in!
> 
> i had a battery powerd pipe yrs ago same kinda thing, it was rank tho having the smoking force upon ya like that is harsh on the throat no matter what weed.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a few days 23 and havn't actually ever done one  i've smoked a joint, pipe, bong and handheld vape, nowt more.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 17, 2011)

we used to hit a pool box.. jump in the pool (make sure you don't get the joint/light wet)... then get the pool pump cover put it on top.. smoke it up.. confined space + lots of smoke = goof..

i remember the one day we were all getting blazed.. looked up and saw this massive spider... the joint got wet


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> we used to do 3 ltr buckets all the time back in the day am 35 now and still love a nice bong or bucket every now and again but it is real harsh way to take your smoke to be honest. I just want to give up the fags and smoke weed in a pipe or bong, price of baccy an fags these days is pathetic.


what do ya smoke gavs? i got a load of amber leaf from me dad who went france last wk he only charged me £5 for 50g pouchs but i just carnt smoke the shite i brought it for emergencys and joints, i smoke marlboro blacks or embassey filters.

but the cunting fings cost £7 a pack n if i got the money can easily do 40 a day which gets expensive.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Our daddy may have advanced delusionary schizophrenia with involuntary narcissistic rage. But he is a very gentle person!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

used to smoke golden vaginia all the time but its got well shite so we smoke amber leaf now lol. got a bit of a peppery taste but its alright. Need to get my passport back so I can do a baccy run abroad. we pay £7.50 if its cheap but qiute hard to get around here so normally paying £13.50 ish a pouch. like baccy beter as ya smoke last longer and get different high (bit of an acquired taste though lol)


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Our daddy may have advanced delusionary schizophrenia with involuntary narcissistic rage. But he is a very gentle person!


you carry with shite like that and your be the southern dura72 lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> used to smoke golden vaginia all the time but its got well shite so we smoke amber leaf now lol. got a bit of a peppery taste but its alright. Need to get my passport back so I can do a baccy run abroad. we pay £7.50 if its cheap but qiute hard to get around here so normally paying £13.50 ish a pouch. like baccy beter as ya smoke last longer and get different high (bit of an acquired taste though lol)


i get the cheapness of bacci but fuck that shit if im gonna pay to kill myself then i wana enjoy doing so lol embassay filter fucking lovely cig you smoked em? they are slighter smaller than normal cigs.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha, i'm just watching Me Myself and Irene and loving it, such a good film  

I'm busy switching between film and The Doors of Perception, that book is royally crazy, with a joint in hand i can barely keep track of any page or line i'm on, mad shit, well worth tripping out with!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester City captain Tevez: I would be in jail if not for football.

Or at the top of the cathedral in Notre-Dame you ugly cunt.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i'm just watching Me Myself and Irene and loving it, such a good film
> 
> I'm busy switching between film and The Doors of Perception, that book is royally crazy, with a joint in hand i can barely keep track of any page or line i'm on, mad shit, well worth tripping out with!


lolol hank who? lolol

qaulity film that ttt make me lol just thinking bout it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I spent like 15 minutes trying to find a embeddable video of when he fight himself and throws himself from the car, convinced sillybilly and dura are the same person  they entertain me to no end


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

After shagging a fat chick whilst I was drunk the next morning I said to her, "Here, if you want to see me again call this number."

"Awww, men don't usually give me their numbers," she responded.

I said, "It's not mine. It's Weight Watchers."


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like that shit Sambo lol. I used to smoke fags but i find that after a while of smoking baccy when i was skint I couldn't go back to fags it was like smoking fresh air lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

billys younger than me but he's got a face like a blind joiners thumb....and he's a bit on the chubby side, like harvey price is a bit on the dim side


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Whoo, the age of fat slob laziness  hooked up a spare 24" tft just to chat bollocks on RIU without having to minimize my films at all


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

now thats what you call dedication ttt lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Dad, how do you feel about abortions?"

"Well, why don't you ask your sister?"

"But I don't have a..."


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking virgin, net fine on the laptop but keeps kicking me bloody xbox offline all night so turned it off few mins ago and now its trying to kick missus of net on her xbox what the fuck. every night this week we have a prob wih tv or net. Last night t.v went off at 10:30 and when I went bed at 4 it still wasn't on Gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

only bonus just found out family guy late and just starting on BBC three


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha, Not really dedication, it' just a sapre samsung computer screen i have spare for a couple of lan parties a year, it's normally just sat around but had to tidy up for the flatmate so figurered turn it on. Been having some fun with 2 screen gaming, rather rapes the computer but RTS games become confusing and fun as fuck


----------



## Terry0129 (Jul 17, 2011)

ive not had any problems with virgin or on xbox recently


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was in the queue in Tesco and the woman in front was joined by her mum with another basket of shopping.

"Fuck's sake," I muttered under my breath, "take all day, why don't you?"

She turned on me. "If that's all you have to worry about, I feel sorry for you. I'm dying of cancer, you know!"

"In that case," I snapped, "you of all people should understand the need to get a fucking move on."


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

we was on 20mb without the wireless and had no problems with xboxs just couldn't have laptop on at same time but since we upgraded to 30mb wireless we had nothing but bloody problems. Might have to set the router up for both xboxs but we are both open so its should be set up ok just keeps dropping out for some reason.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, Not really dedication, it' just a sapre samsung computer screen i have spare for a couple of lan parties a year, it's normally just sat around but had to tidy up for the flatmate so figurered turn it on. Been having some fun with 2 screen gaming, rather rapes the computer but RTS games become confusing and fun as fuck


 u got generals zero hour ?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

The girl left me because I don't pay attention to her.

Well, I think she said that.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

My witch girlfriend is so fat her patronus is a cake


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

How cool is this taken by the Hubble space telescope they named it the eye of God.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a couple legit copies of generals, but just dodgy zero hour ones. Great simple fun stoner RTS though. Snipers, yeah, shit, but yeah, mm, snipers. 

That is one of the more amusing avatars i've seen in a while Dura  a little bit of dark humour never hurt anyone 

Eye of god? tweak the focus ya cunts, i've never even owned telescopes and shit but i know that much!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 17, 2011)

lol ttt, I never said it was the eye of God, could be the eye of dog for all I care lol, just thought it was a sweet pic

Good old stumble always makes for interesting conversation lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

you pissed ttt lolol ''ya cunts'' lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 17, 2011)

lol them pics are just black before they start tampering with em ttt


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> How cool is this taken by the Hubble space telescope they named it the eye of God.
> 
> View attachment 1694601


its a blue eye, so god's a white man.....i knew that but no one believed me.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have a couple legit copies of generals, but just dodgy zero hour ones. Great simple fun stoner RTS though. Snipers, yeah, shit, but yeah, mm, snipers.
> 
> That is one of the more amusing avatars i've seen in a while Dura  a little bit of dark humour never hurt anyone
> 
> Eye of god? tweak the focus ya cunts, i've never even owned telescopes and shit but i know that much!


lol, it made me smile too. i think hanging about in here wi me and billy has rubbed off on you. your jist randomly shouting abuse now...'ya cunts' is defo a billy or me line. lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

So, as my girlfriend and I were watching Harry Potter in the cinema, we witnessed the long awaited scene of Ron and Hermionie finally kissing.

I then turned to her, stared into her eyes, and said "If that ginger cunt can get that then why the fuck am I with you?"


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

This guy chats up this fit blonde with big tits in a club, telling her he's got his own business, own apartment, car and his own plane! The blonde is up for this, so the guy says why don't they go back to her place tonight!

He ends up drinking all her vodka and beer, then starts sucking and licking her tits! He ends up shagging her all night, five times up front, and four up her arse till his balls are drained! The following day after he's had a shower, and rogered her another four times, she says, "I have to tell you that I don't fancy you, and didn't like you shafting me....but as your rich, it doesn't matter!"

He laughs out loud, "Rich? Look love, Iv'e got a white van, I work on a building site, and I've got a council flat!"
"You bastard!" she screams, "you told me you had your own plane?"
"I have! I'm a joiner!.....I suppose another shag is out of the question?"


----------



## Griffta (Jul 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> My witch girlfriend is so fat her patronus is a cake


How do you get a fat girl into bed?

...peace of cake


----------



## Griffta (Jul 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> How cool is this taken by the Hubble space telescope they named it the eye of God.
> 
> View attachment 1694601


WTF is that?!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

"But i am a Garry Glitter tribute act" I told the judge as he put me on the register


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

My memory foam mattress has become lumpy and out of shape...

...I think it may have Alzheimers.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 17, 2011)

If I had a pound for everytime somebody said I had alzheimer's, I'd have pink cushions


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning Guys. Took some "pink bombers" as my friend reffered to them as. Jesus, total wipeout. Ive got around 15 of these fuckers. I woke up this morning and my mouth was full of shite(yeah I know Dura, nothing new there) and couldn't lift my head off the pillow. Brushed my teeth twice and still my mouth feels dirty. Im also munchied up to fuck and my eyes are like dogs bollocks. Gonae keep them aside for 2 reasons - 1. Been bang on it and need sleep. 2. General amusement. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning Guys. Took some "pink bombers" as my friend reffered to them as. Jesus, total wipeout. Ive got around 15 of these fuckers. I woke up this morning and my mouth was full of shite(yeah I know Dura, nothing new there) and couldn't lift my head off the pillow. Brushed my teeth twice and still my mouth feels dirty. Im also munchied up to fuck and my eyes are like dogs bollocks. Gonae keep them aside for 2 reasons - 1. Been bang on it and need sleep. 2. General amusement. lol


Ha ha billy does nt sound like a good mornin 2 me


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ha ha billy does nt sound like a good mornin 2 me


My heads right up my arse. Just waiting for the for the 10 starts to come in then Im off to play golf, weather permitting


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have a couple legit copies of generals, but just dodgy zero hour ones. Great simple fun stoner RTS though. Snipers, yeah, shit, but yeah, mm, snipers.
> 
> That is one of the more amusing avatars i've seen in a while Dura  a little bit of dark humour never hurt anyone
> 
> Eye of god? tweak the focus ya cunts, i've never even owned telescopes and shit but i know that much!


There a cracked version on pirate bay that works online :~)


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> There a cracked version on pirate bay that works online :~)


you want to watch pirate bay as they got taken to court last year and was supposed to be shut down, they dont have much on there anymore as a lot of stuff has had the seeders removed and there is talk of it being watched ( although i doubt thats true ) thats one of the reasons i use btjunkie or kickasstorrents


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> you want to watch pirate bay as they got taken to court last year and was supposed to be shut down, they dont have much on there anymore as a lot of stuff has had the seeders removed and there is talk of it being watched ( although i doubt thats true ) thats one of the reasons i use btjunkie or kickasstorrents


heh fuck all that shit if they cant find me for my other illegality's im not worried about that lol i possibly still have the torrent i could upload it somewhere i guess.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 18, 2011)

I wouldnt panic about it lol but there are much better torrent sites than that these days


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 18, 2011)

Growing copious amounts of weed but para about downloading torrents.lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

Hiding a body is going to be next on my list i think.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Hiding a body is going to be next on my list i think.


ive been hiding my own from employers for years.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2011)

I ent used torrents since i was like 12, I get all my films and games etc encrypted connection at the full speed my phone line can offer  For some reason strategy games were one of the genres i could never play competitively etc, i never sit down and think taxtics tactics tactics, i sit down and think, right, today for fun i'm gonna build a million foot soldiers and just tell them to walk to the enemies base  when i play online the opposition take it seriously and flatten me 

And ya ent rubbing off on me dura  the drunker i get the more abusive i become, i often find myself creeping onto peoples grow journals at midnight to see if there's anyone i can poke fun at or verbally abuse  had a bunch of various vodka mixer cans in the fridge as well as my normal beer, got rather pointlessly drunk last night considering i was just sat around the flat  also made work rather interesting today. Rule of thumb though is if it's 10pm i'm almost guaranteed to be tipsy to drunk, gotta get myself straightened out or my body's just gonna implode, beer is often my dinner as well which is not a good thing! 

But whooooo, £280 in hand, so so close to getting a vapourizer, thinking a solid valuve but both seem to have their advantages.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

Im proper pissed i been away for a week my plants were watered for me so its cool but m8 didnt remove any dead or dying leafs so now theres fucking loads and whilst i was getting busy i snapped a small budded branch off. But now im thinking fuck it best way of speed drying bud ? could do with a smoke lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

have you got a vaporizer?

some methods here >> http://alturl.com/9r6av




Ontheball said:


> Im proper pissed i been away for a week my plants were watered for me so its cool but m8 didnt remove any dead or dying leafs so now theres fucking loads and whilst i was getting busy i snapped a small budded branch off. But now im thinking fuck it best way of speed drying bud ? could do with a smoke lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

just went with a steam method its alright ya know


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

well thats the housework done, first time in over a week. ah was eatin ma dinner with a spoon on a casserole dish lid. nae clean clothes or anything, wot a fuckin shit hole.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you know that you can get a visit from 3 armed response units and 6 regular units, just for making a death threat?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

buy (or steal) some paper plates and plastic utensils... £1 store..

good shit for lazy people... fuck washing dishes... 

whenever i wash dishes my hands go all fucked up like super wrinkly and start getting eczema.. bits of skin falling off and shit... my missus says i'm the only person she know's who is allergic to washing up... haha



dura72 said:


> well thats the housework done, first time in over a week. ah was eatin ma dinner with a spoon on a casserole dish lid. nae clean clothes or anything, wot a fuckin shit hole.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Did you know that you can get a visit from 3 armed response units and 6 regular units, just for making a death threat?


full story please m8 sounds like a good1 lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> buy (or steal) some paper plates and plastic utensils... £1 store..
> 
> good shit for lazy people... fuck washing dishes...
> 
> whenever i wash dishes my hands go all fucked up like super wrinkly and start getting eczema.. bits of skin falling off and shit... my missus says i'm the only person she know's who is allergic to washing up... haha


fuck plates ya posh git micro/oven meals n just eat out the container its cooked in lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

lol posh paper plates.. you know the one's with the decals...



sambo020482 said:


> fuck plates ya posh git micro/oven meals n just eat out the container its cooked in lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

tell that to my mate.. he's just bought a flat in south london (borough)... his neighbours are fukken noisy chav's ... he reported them to the police for disturbance.. 
they found it was him and now keep threatening to stab him and his girl.. he's gone to police and they keep saying they can't do anything unless they have actually done something to him... no one seems to be able to help him.. he's moving out ... but poor guy is fukken stressed out man... he's eventually gone to the citizens advise bureau who suggested he move out and try and sue the local council authority for negligence or some shit...



Airwave said:


> Did you know that you can get a visit from 3 armed response units and 6 regular units, just for making a death threat?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 18, 2011)

iv never read so many past pages on riu ever,fuk. ya mad fucknuts stickin a gram in a joint...fuckers lol

has any1 tried american spirit???rollin baccy quite dry no chemicals,and better than fags.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> full story please m8 sounds like a good1 lol


My brother and his missus split up a while ago.They have a son.
My brother was in town pissed up and the some guy my brothers ex was seeing decided to introduce himself. Guy told my brother about late night parties, people coming around the house, etc. My brother wasn't happy because he was worried about what affect all of this might have on his son. He phoned his ex and went off on one. Threatened to kill her if anything happens to his son. 
The next day 9 police cars turned up ( 3 armed response and 6 regular) blocked off the street, arrested him and searched the house.

Now this is somebody that has no history of violence or drug abuse. Tad bit excessive if you ask me.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

fark i wish there was a confirmation for unsubscribing from threads...

stupid phone.. 

i've lost countless threads now...


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fuck plates ya posh git micro/oven meals n just eat out the container its cooked in lolol


I just pay somebody else to cook for me.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

that is ridiculous...
surely he can just call bullshit.. her word against his.. then she gets done for wasting police time...




Airwave said:


> My brother and his missus split up a while ago.They have a son.
> My brother was in town pissed up and the some guy my brothers ex was seeing decided to introduce himself. Guy told my brother about late night parties, people coming around the house, etc. My brother wasn't happy because he was worried about what affect all of this might have on his son. He phoned his ex and went off on one. Threatened to kill her if anything happens to his son.
> The next day 9 police cars turned up ( 3 armed response and 6 regular) blocked off the street, arrested him and searched the house.
> 
> Now this is somebody that has no history of violence or drug abuse. Tad bit excessive if you ask me.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

i do too.. pay her with my cock..



Airwave said:


> I just pay somebody else to cook for me.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

actually to be honest... i do a lot of cooking... i enjoy it... i cook.. they clean


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well thats the housework done, first time in over a week. ah was eatin ma dinner with a spoon on a casserole dish lid. nae clean clothes or anything, wot a fuckin shit hole.


Reminds me of Black Books, http://vimeo.com/16375215


mantiszn said:


> buy (or steal) some paper plates and plastic utensils... £1 store..
> 
> good shit for lazy people... fuck washing dishes...
> 
> whenever i wash dishes my hands go all fucked up like super wrinkly and start getting eczema.. bits of skin falling off and shit... my missus says i'm the only person she know's who is allergic to washing up... haha


 Marigolds?  



sambo020482 said:


> fuck plates ya posh git micro/oven meals n just eat out the container its cooked in lolol


Co-op were doing 4 packs of pot noodles for £1.89  score!



bamslayer said:


> iv never read so many past pages on riu ever,fuk. ya mad fucknuts stickin a gram in a joint...fuckers lol
> 
> has any1 tried american spirit???rollin baccy quite dry no chemicals,and better than fags.


A collegaue had a pack a good while back for rolling joints with, said it was rather nice, but i've never actually picked up a packet.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

if u threaten an ex then the chances are that it'll be viewed in the same way as domestic violence, and in that situation the normal rules of law are ignored. usually u need corroribratin evidence or another witness for action to be taken but not in domestic violence situations. trust me, ive been done over a few times with this. again english and scots law are different. the armed response shit happened to an old mate of mine recently after he said on facebook he'd like to put a bullet in the celtic mangers head, 5am the cops crash his fuckin door in and drag him to the anti terrorist hq in edinburgh. its fuckin turning into south central on the streets of britain.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that is ridiculous...
> surely he can just call bullshit.. her word against his.. then she gets done for wasting police time...


He was released the next day, so they must have decided that he doesn't pose any kind of real threat. Just a drunken rant.

Best to leave it lay.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

its been the month for breaks up and bashing ex's lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

"What's wrong with me?" my wife weeped. After 4 years of marraige she had caught me cheating on her. Hysterically she questioned "Why would you do that to me? What did I do to deserve this?" As the tears rolled down her face she said "I love you, tell me, what do i have to do to have you back?" To which I replied "Dishes"


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;YTXKaqgBKVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTXKaqgBKVY[/video]

same song n dance lolol

i no let post bout but the prices of weed, the poor qauilty and dont 4get duras addictions n jokes as i said same song n dance lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 18, 2011)

Just been watching some cop show on the telly and some geezer just had his door kicked in by plod looking for his grow, they found it in is wardrobe. But the soppy cunt was nicking leccy as well all for a CFL lol, what a cock.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2011)

"I'm also thinking about getting a gun, and dealing crack, being a crack dealer, but not like the mean crack dealers more like a nice one, just kinda friendly like "Hey, what's up guys..you want some crack?"


----------



## kana (Jul 18, 2011)

Also found this while i was digging up some old stuff lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

i just saw that too haha road wars... hows that geezer that barraged himself in the flat.. fukken crackhead



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just been watching some cop show on the telly and some geezer just had his door kicked in by plod looking for his grow, they found it in is wardrobe. But the soppy cunt was nicking leccy as well all for a CFL lol, what a cock.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i just saw that too haha road wars... hows that geezer that barraged himself in the flat.. fukken crackhead


road wars lolol now half you para people (not you mantz your excluded this time il find something to wind ya up bout
at a later date lol?

road wars is the biggest source of para in the thread cause everytime you think that heli is over ya gaff its actually filming a smackhead ina stolen car for road wars lolol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i just saw that too haha road wars... hows that geezer that barraged himself in the flat.. fukken crackhead


LOL yeah that twat was giving it the bigun about how hes gonna cut up the first copper that comes into his drum, as soon as they cut his door off and charged in he soon changed his tune he got trussed up like a chicken and went to the van all nice and calm lol. Some people eh.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

i had a shit my pants moment the other week.. fucking chopper was overhead.. they were looking for someone or scanning or some shit.. was hovering low and slow for a long time... i know they won't pick me up but i had just smoked about 4 spliffs :/ parrrrrrrrra



sambo020482 said:


> road wars lolol now half you para people (not you mantz your excluded this time il find something to wind ya up bout
> at a later date lol?
> 
> road wars is the biggest source of para in the thread cause everytime you think that heli is over ya gaff its actually filming a smackhead ina stolen car for road wars lolol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> buy (or steal) some paper plates and plastic utensils... £1 store..
> 
> good shit for lazy people... fuck washing dishes...
> 
> whenever i wash dishes my hands go all fucked up like super wrinkly and start getting eczema.. bits of skin falling off and shit... my missus says i'm the only person she know's who is allergic to washing up... haha


shit bro post of the day by far fuck i cant stop laughin as the misses just said thats me all over shit this thread gets better thats why us english smash it !!


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Try this test and let me know if it worked for you. I ended up with film 9 lmfao. Think jaws would have been better but if it works for you guys i will have to look on the net for film 9 View attachment 1694413


I was 6 the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;u5Hs4uBn8tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Hs4uBn8tY[/video]

must be the ganja only reason you lightweights are in bed so early lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm up...

[video=youtube;X0WVrRdYCUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0WVrRdYCUs[/video]


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol I was looking at my oldest critical auto today and it has got bits of purple in it has ak47 got purple in it


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

critical mass automatic by big buddha seeds?



jasonw3 said:


> Lol I was looking at my oldest critical auto today and it has got bits of purple in it has ak47 got purple in it


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

oh well, another £50 and 2 g on monday.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

Harry: "I can talk to snakes."
Ron: "Yeah, well, Dumbledore gave me his magic lighter."
Harry: "I have an invisibility cloak."
Ron: "I have parents."
Harry: "I banged your sister."
Ron: "........"


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

2g for 50quid lol enjoy that talc lololol

wheres my uk lightweights??? lolol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

Three men, one american, one mexican, and one chinese, were hiking in an unknown mountain. They suddenly discovered a big cave. So they each decided to test its echo.

The american man shouted his name: "Tom"
The echo replied: "Tom"

The mexican man shouted his name: "Carlito"
The echo replied: "Carlito"

The Chinese man shouted his name: "Ching Chong Lao Song"
The echo replied: "what?"


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> 2g for 50quid lol enjoy that talc lololol
> 
> wheres my uk lightweights??? lolol


no, £50 on booze in the pub, the 2 g i had on me.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> no, £50 on booze in the pub, the 2 g i had on me.


on a more serious note the booze dura im fucking hooked and i only been drinking 5yrs i only started when the class A's started sending me nuts, but nowdays like now im going threw a bot 70cl of vod to meself n still wont more.

this shit is gonna kill me quicker than ne weed and it needs to stop, fuck i need to stop i must be pissed asking advice from you lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

did you just delete a post mantz??? its ok we no ya posh and shouldnt really be up this late you dont have to delete lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

it was a bit racist... i don't mean to come across as a racist cunt.. but i am.. so i do...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it was a bit racist... i don't mean to come across as a racist cunt.. but i am.. so i do...


lolol where ya from apart from pilot school lolol you should talk with ttt see if both carnt get the family allowance raised lolol

im pissed mantz n on the wind up if you aint gathered already m8 lololol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

on the ruskie jizz juice again sambs? hahaha... 

raspberry or lime this time?



sambo020482 said:


> lolol where ya from apart from pilot school lolol you should talk with ttt see if both carnt get the family allowance raised lolol
> 
> im pissed mantz n on the wind up if you aint gathered already m8 lololol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

lol, im 39 in 2 weeks time. ive been a heavy drinker since i was 13, ive had all the problems that any one could have; jail, no job, violence, crashed relationships, theft to supprt it, physical and mental issues, the whole bag of tricks buddy. i used to do a bottle of whiskey (raw) and maybe 6 litres of white cider a day. it will kill you. no shit or jokes. no fucking around mate. if u feel its getting too bad then go to your doc, im getting help myself, im not being funny, you know my behaviour from my posts, but i'll give u sum advice, if its gettin outta hand then go and see sum1 about it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> on the ruskie jizz juice again sambs? hahaha...
> 
> raspberry or lime this time?


im feeling ''ard'' 2night lolol just the imperial cheapo lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, im 39 in 2 weeks time. ive been a heavy drinker since i was 13, ive had all the problems that any one could have; jail, no job, violence, crashed relationships, theft to supprt it, physical and mental issues, the whole bag of tricks buddy. i used to do a bottle of whiskey (raw) and maybe 6 litres of white cider a day. it will kill you. no shit or jokes. no fucking around mate. if u feel its getting too bad then go to your doc, im getting help myself, im not being funny, you know my behaviour from my posts, but i'll give u sum advice, if its gettin outta hand then go and see sum1 about it.


i worry tho duru i got a kid and numerous address's i dont need people sending letters or visits too but your right tho m8 its getting a prob same as the rest i was hooked on them benzo's seriously for a good few yrs and the powder before that it was only the nuthouse n the lorazepam that got me hooked on the benzos lol it aint funny and your right i do need to see some1 but i dont also need that shit in me life???


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

try the russian standard it's not bad and not too expensive.. saw it on special for £12 at asda
always try keep a bottle of vodka in the freezer - so good for shots.. it goes like gooey syrupy goodness..
grey goose is business but fukken way overpriced..

it's all about moderation sambs.. 



> Be moderate in order to taste the joys of life in abundance. ~Epicurus


that's right bitches i just quoted epicurus sha'ting


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> try the russian standard it's not bad and not too expensive.. saw it on special for £12 at asda
> always try keep a bottle of vodka in the freezer - so good for shots.. it goes like gooey syrupy goodness..
> grey goose is business but fukken way overpriced..
> 
> ...


russian standard is erm standard lol when its on offer lol your right tho mantz its the same advice i give myself m8 everything in moderation cause from personally experience caning it all over a long period fucks ya mind n body, im no kid m8 29 n got a lil girl of me own 9mnths old, and also my addictions have got lots better booze n weed is nuffing compared to 5yr ago but end of day its still controlling me, addiction that is.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i worry tho duru i got a kid and numerous address's i dont need people sending letters or visits too but your right tho m8 its getting a prob same as the rest i was hooked on them benzo's seriously for a good few yrs and the powder before that it was only the nuthouse n the lorazepam that got me hooked on the benzos lol it aint funny and your right i do need to see some1 but i dont also need that shit in me life???


its your choice mate, all i know is that sumtimes you gotta bite the bullet and do shit that you dont want to in order to sort yourself out. i've got an addictions therapist myself, i dont enjoy spilling my soul to him(its fine doing it behind a keyboard in here) but i feel its gonna help me, ive also got a son that that i want to see and enjoy being a dad to, lifes hard but fun, u gotta face hard choices at time. ive had sum real bad experiences in life, my ex was murderd, my step daughter commited suicide and ive buried a child(not alotta fun) but you've gotta get over it and face the future and enjoy what you do have.( sorry for the depression but ...)


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys should try Zubrowka vodka, from Poland, its called bison grass vodka, made with grass. Excellent quality!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its your choice mate, all i know is that sumtimes you gotta bite the bullet and do shit that you dont want to in order to sort yourself out. i've got an addictions therapist myself, i dont enjoy spilling my soul to him(its fine doing it behind a keyboard in here) but i feel its gonna help me, ive also got a son that that i want to see and enjoy being a dad to, lifes hard but fun, u gotta face hard choices at time. ive had sum real bad experiences in life, my ex was murderd, my step daughter commited suicide and ive buried a child(not alotta fun) but you've gotta get over it and face the future and enjoy what you do have.( sorry for the depression but ...)


no sorrys dura its nice to get abit of the real you for once in a while ive seen it before but it dont often arrise and your right 100% cause if i dont sort it, will only get worse i never really drank proper until i got with the missus but once again thats just an excuse cause i just see it as another buzz and a cheap 1 at that.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> You guys should try Zubrowka vodka, from Poland, its called bison grass vodka, made with grass. Excellent quality!!


 
it aint bad m8 hits hard but taste abit shitty ive had a fair few bottles of the stuff, my fav if im honest is the black label smirnoff.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its your choice mate, all i know is that sumtimes you gotta bite the bullet and do shit that you dont want to in order to sort yourself out. i've got an addictions therapist myself, i dont enjoy spilling my soul to him(its fine doing it behind a keyboard in here) but i feel its gonna help me, ive also got a son that that i want to see and enjoy being a dad to, lifes hard but fun, u gotta face hard choices at time. ive had sum real bad experiences in life, my ex was murderd, my step daughter commited suicide and ive buried a child(not alotta fun) but you've gotta get over it and face the future and enjoy what you do have.( sorry for the depression but ...)


Boy do i love that avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> it aint bad m8 hits hard but taste abit shitty ive had a fair few bottles of the stuff, my fav if im honest is the black label smirnoff.


Ever had the 97 proof the polish shops sell??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Ever had the 97 proof the polish shops sell??


no m8 not had that? drunk plenty of bots of that bison tho.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no sorrys dura its nice to get abit of the real you for once in a while ive seen it before but it dont often arrise and your right 100% cause if i dont sort it, will only get worse i never really drank proper until i got with the missus but once again thats just an excuse cause i just see it as another buzz and a cheap 1 at that.


Sounds like you need to address the deep rooted feelings of resentment towards yourself mate, been there done that. Don't envy you cause the road is long and hard. Good luck you mug. LOL


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Sounds like you need to address the deep rooted feelings of resentment towards yourself mate, been there done that. Don't envy you cause the road is long and hard. Good luck you mug. LOL


lolol il let the mug comment slide mr 6wks strain that dont happen lolol

oh wait in need to speak with g13 lmao


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no m8 not had that? drunk plenty of bots of that bison tho.


It is 97 percent pure alcohol, not legal here but they are in every back room of every Polish shop. It's fucking evil, pure evil. Take a shot and it closes your throat like you just swigged some petrol. Blows the shit out of you. Crazy but awesome, one shot gets clothes off...


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

i dont tend towards being the most open of people in here because there's no real point, the old 'hiding behind the keyboard' number is the usual approach for most but if sum1 is starting to fall to peices then the chances are then i can understand what it feels like. cheesy cliche but 'been there got the t-shirt'.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lolol il let the mug comment slide mr 6wks strain that dont happen lolol
> 
> oh wait in need to speak with g13 lmao


I am not responsible for your losses LOL. World of seeds mate...few clicks away.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I am not responsible for your losses LOL. World of seeds mate...few clicks away.


my losses i got more clone onlys than you got fancy central london shoes bro lolol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

2009: Kenya kicks all white owners off farms. 

2011: Kenya in serious need of food aid. 

Well, thats odd.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

sambs 
if not for yourself.. do it for the little 'un.. she needs a dad...
seen it many times.. replacing one addiction with another.. but one thing with the liquor.. with alcoholism.. there's no such thing as moderation... if someone is an alcoholic the only way out is to stop.. completely..


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> 2009: Kenya kicks all white owners off farms.
> 
> 2011: Kenya in serious need of food aid.
> 
> Well, thats odd.


I called that one as soon as they started kicking them off the farms. 
They did it to themselves. I'll burn my money before I send them any.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> sambs
> if not for yourself.. do it for the little 'un.. she needs a dad...
> seen it many times.. replacing one addiction with another.. but one thing with the liquor.. with alcoholism.. there's no such thing as moderation... if someone is an alcoholic the only way out is to stop.. completely..


i dont drink in the day or ne of that shite n im more than a dad than many i see trust me on that, i get the post n wont go into a crazy pissed up you calling me out to be a bad dad vibe cause i respect ya and im no ethug (u wont me address just pm) but that post could easy be taken wrongly especially with a pissed mind like mine.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> my losses i got more clone onlys than you got fancy central london shoes bro lolol


How many's that....2 if i remember, Another drunk sensitive night for you Sambos??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> How many's that....2 if i remember, Another drunk sensitive night for you Sambos??


lolololool sensitive thats me this is the uk thread not no pussy journals we say it as it is simples....


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm glad you didn't take it the wrong way  cos it wasn't meant that way at all.. 




sambo020482 said:


> i dont drink in the day or ne of that shite n im more than a dad than many i see trust me on that, i get the post n wont go into a crazy pissed up you calling me out to be a bad dad vibe cause i respect ya and im no ethug (u wont me address just pm) but that post could easy be taken wrongly especially with a pissed mind like mine.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lolololool sensitive thats me this is the uk thread not no pussy journals we say it as it is simples....


LOL....excellent keep calling em Sambos.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i'm glad you didn't take it the wrong way  cos it wasn't meant that way at all..


dont worry m8 im sensitive i only got the 3 best clone only cheese,pyschosis and livers it makes me real touchey ya no loolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

funny you say that .. i wrote some long story about a friend of ours - but then deleted it.. maybe it's still in the clipboard..



> seen it many times.. replacing one addiction with another.. but one thing with the liquor.. with alcoholism.. there's no such thing as moderation... it's either drink and die or stop and live.. close family friend of ours was told by doctors if she didn't stop drinking she was going to die... we arrived at her house the next day at 9am she'd already got through 2 bottles of rum that morning.. she lost everything.. her house her life.. her family.. no one and nothing could stop or help her..
> 
> i'm sure you're not that bad...


and i wasn't at all saying you are a bad dad by any means.. just saying there is a damn good reason to keep it under control 





sambo020482 said:


> i dont drink in the day or ne of that shite n im more than a dad than many i see trust me on that, i get the post n wont go into a crazy pissed up you calling me out to be a bad dad vibe cause i respect ya and im no ethug (u wont me address just pm) but that post could easy be taken wrongly especially with a pissed mind like mine.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

top form lads.. we should just rename this thread "bitchy undertones and psychology 101"

edit: haha i'm way too high for this shit.. so much for moderation..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

feb 2011 u joined, giv it a yr or so mantz if ya got the patience n your soon get pissed with the bullshitters lol

i speak with a few people who dont even use the site anymore cause they had enough, you gotta be real bored or sensitive lolol like me to last this long.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dont worry m8 im sensitive i only got the 3 best clone only cheese,pyschosis and livers it makes me real touchey ya no loolol


must be the drink talking cause you said you did not have cheese, you said you wished but only had the liver and onions strains lol.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Sambo can dish it out but not take it in. He's fun!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Sambo can dish it out but not take it in. He's fun!!!!


carnt take it lolol i can take it all day long m8 if you got it???


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> must be the drink talking cause you said you did not have cheese, you said you wished but only had the liver and onions strains lol.


i got the cheese m8 as i said i was gettin it but i dont need to disclose pm info in posts well cool lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

lots of clone fairy's in these neck of the woodz...

also you two should get a room.. thrash it out.. good an proper like... haha


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> carnt take it lolol i can take it all day long m8 if you got it???



So how many drinks you had today, I'm trying to figure out how long you'll stay awake? LOL. Or are you still on the 3G card...how long does £10.00 last LOL.

Okay mate I'm just stirring, no harm meant....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> So how many drinks you had today, I'm trying to figure out how long you'll stay awake? LOL. Or are you still on the 3G card...how long does £10.00 last LOL.
> 
> Okay mate I'm just stirring, no harm meant....


we both like a wind up newworld but u was the letdown n we both no that m8 lets leave it at that hay lolol unless the polish missus is gonna let ya stay up late 2night? lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

and you tell me off for causing shit in your thread... bloody hypocrite... lolz 



newworldicon said:


> So how many drinks you had today, I'm trying to figure out how long you'll stay awake? LOL. Or are you still on the 3G card...how long does £10.00 last LOL.
> 
> Okay mate I'm just stirring, no harm meant....


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> we both like a wind up newworld but u was the letdown n we both no that m8 lets leave it at that hay lolol unless the polish missus is gonna let ya stay up late 2night? lolol


I felt like i was doing myself a favour but anyhoo, do you have a grow going of these suckers then or are you still bushing em out for clones down the line?


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> and you tell me off for causing shit in your thread... bloody hypocrite... lolz



I know I do apologise, as soon as I saw Sambo was pissed again i just had to yank his chain, he's a top class lad though.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I felt like i was doing myself a favour but anyhoo, do you have a grow going of these suckers then or are you still bushing em out for clones down the line?


u no i got a journal but that offer is long gone bro, still good banter m8 and all in good jest. take it easy newworld.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> u no i got a journal but that offer is long gone bro, still good banter m8 and all in good jest. take it easy newworld.


I never asked to be honest and you know that, you came to me but let's leave it. It's no biggie anyway, you want a space plant buy the packet of seeds, you would get better pick of mommy anyway and we both know that. 

I know you have a journal but by your very own admission you are the laziest updater, are there new updates?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I never asked to be honest and you know that, you came to me but let's leave it. It's no biggie anyway, you want a space plant buy the packet of seeds, you would get better pick of mommy anyway and we both know that.
> 
> I know you have a journal but by your very own admission you are the laziest updater, are there new updates?


lets leave it for the boards bro come-on i respect you m8 u no ya shit but a letdown is a letdown i promised them 6wk strain to some1 else cause you said they where sound and i trusted ur opinion, but a letdown is a letdown and if ya dont no bout the clone-onlys by research then??? say no more.

and like i say they where to be given to some1 else, i got no faith in 6wk strains from g13 lmao


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lets leave it for the boards bro come-on i respect you m8 u no ya shit but a letdown is a letdown i promised them 6wk strain to some1 else cause you said they where sound and i trusted ur opinion and i still do, but a letdown is a letdown and if ya dont no bout the clone-onlys by research then??? say no more.


I can't be held responsible for you making promises to someone else, that's not my business. I also did not research them because from the start I was not interested. I just did not want them. sorry.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry m8 but thats not the truth and i say no more you make it sound like i was pimping them out i was only trying to help (like ive helped a fair few on riu), but its cool lesson learnt.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

fucking pipes gone missing newworld has been abusing my sensitive nature lol and made me turn to drugs just to forget all that hate lmao but i carnt find my fucking pipe!!! lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

and now for a shrimp running on a treadmill..

[video=youtube;cMO8Pyi3UpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMO8Pyi3UpY[/video]


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> fucking pipes gone missing newworld has been abusing my sensitive nature lol and made me turn to drugs just to forget all that hate lmao but i carnt find my fucking pipe!!! lolol


Yes my son, smoke the pipe...smoke the pipe mwuahhh mwuahhh.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> and now for a shrimp running on a treadmill..
> 
> [video=youtube;cMO8Pyi3UpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMO8Pyi3UpY[/video]


bro that made me fucking LOLOLOLOL


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> and now for a shrimp running on a treadmill..
> 
> [video=youtube;cMO8Pyi3UpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMO8Pyi3UpY[/video]


Yes I like it a lot..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Yes my son, smoke the pipe...smoke the pipe mwuahhh mwuahhh.


i just fucking found it too m8 lololol good form 2night.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

So what is everyone smoking tonight? I got black domina x AK47


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> So what is everyone smoking tonight? I got black domina x AK47


livers tastey as fuck n going down a treat, had the ak but never the black dom how is she??? i run outa vods a few hours ago n the shop shut at 10pm lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2011)

nite all oot there


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> livers tastey as fuck n going down a treat, had the ak but never the black dom how is she??? i run outa vods a few hours ago n the shop shut at 10pm lol


Drink your pee, it is recyclable LOL. The smoke is very earthy and like incense, tickles the throat and is heavy, very strong too, there are two of everything so far..

PS. 10pm shops close, which village in Sheppey you from??


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

night bitches

i leave you with this parting gift..

edit: think its time to wake the missus.. boy is she gonna be happy..

[video=youtube;4I-1XrjikgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I-1XrjikgU[/video]


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> night bitches
> 
> i leave you with this parting gift..
> 
> [video=youtube;4I-1XrjikgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I-1XrjikgU[/video]


You gonna have a wank before retiring to bed Mantz??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Drink your pee, it is recyclable LOL. The smoke is very earthy and like incense, tickles the throat and is heavy, very strong too, there are two of everything so far..


im not usually down with recycling why bother??? but if it will get me pissed (excuse the pun) then why not lolol


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> So what is everyone smoking tonight? I got black domina x AK47


Golden Virginia rolling tobacco.

*Hardcore*


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

refresh the page and read the post again..



newworldicon said:


> You gonna have a wank before retiring to bed Mantz??


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

fuck sake mantz dont need visions of a fellow internet smoker chugging the plug before bed now i no it helps ya sleep but please no lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Golden Virginia rolling tobacco.
> 
> *Hardcore*


airwave at 3am and without a smoke oh no lololol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> refresh the page and read the post again..


Hahahahaha you go boy, I'm a bit tired of my wheels...need a trade in soon.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

here's one just for you buddy...

www.wowomg.com



newworldicon said:


> Hahahahaha you go boy, I'm a bit tired of my wheels...need a trade in soon.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Golden Virginia rolling tobacco.
> 
> *Hardcore*


Where you at then?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> here's one just for you buddy...
> 
> www.wowomg.com


LMFAO im still LOLOL u wanker lolol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> here's one just for you buddy...
> 
> www.wowomg.com


So this is what got you so horny for the misters..sorry missus LOL


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2011)

night all.. play nicely lads...


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

This is what Mantz does all day at his computer, hooking up clips of shemale porn.....lolz you sick fucking boer!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

it was the music as well as the vid lololol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> This is what Mantz does all day at his computer, hooking up clips of shemale porn.....lolz you sick fucking boer!!


no i no ya stoned with the saffer chat boer! its the uk thread speak english lolol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no i no ya stoned with the saffer chat boer! its the uk thread speak english lolol


Sam I'm sorry to inform you but what you speak is not English LOL. it's something but it aint English mate.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> night all.. play nicely lads...


peace mantz.....


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;7r0KpWMNxnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r0KpWMNxnM[/video]


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay I think i am rolling my 17th joint today, hazy dayz


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Golden Virginia rolling tobacco.
> 
> *Hardcore*


Was gonna write exactly that lol, I ran out for the first time since before christmas today and it hurts  lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

time for another pipe then lol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> [video=youtube;7r0KpWMNxnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r0KpWMNxnM[/video]


Excellent choice Sir.....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> Was gonna write exactly that lol, I ran out for the first time since before christmas today and it hurts  lol


must hurt even more with 30 in the next room m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

ark at newworld loving the uk thread ya can be yaself here m8 no being nice in here loool


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> must hurt even more with 30 in the next room m8.


Too right mate, they're at that stage where theres no point in thinkin about takin off some buds for smokin aswell. 3 weeks time n il be jammin..........hopefully


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> Too right mate, they're at that stage where theres no point in thinkin about takin off some buds for smokin aswell. 3 weeks time n il be jammin..........hopefully


i keep seeing ya posts m8 love the 2 to 30 jump qaulity, what strains are they if ya can be arsed to post em at 20 to 4 in the morning lol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of Kev's grow


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Kinda reminds me of Kev's grow


what reminds ya? kevs a good lad just jumped in abit head/body n feet 1st lol


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

Im sober for the first time in months so i dont hink im seein sleep soon anyway lol.

6 x confidential cheese 6 x cataract kush 5 x super skunk 5 x skunk#1 2 x darkstar(my fattest buds so far) 1 x heavy duty fruity 1 x sage 1 x kushage 1 x white widow 1 x diesel 1 x northern lights auto 

Its a fukkin chore wi all these different strains, never again lol. Fuck nos what ive been feedin them too couldnt be arsed measurin after the first time n i only got a 3ml dropper to measure with. Ran out of grow but i still got bloom n top max so i should be able to see out to the end. But honestly man, what a fukkin chore lol. I had 2 600w n a 400w runnin of one standard timer n that packed in the other week so i have to drag myself out to the garage at 10 in the mornin to turn the lights off every day lol. Stress stress n more stress but not long now and it should be skunk skunk n more skunk


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Did anyone see the dispatches program tonight about buying football clubs????????????


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> what reminds ya? kevs a good lad just jumped in abit head/body n feet 1st lol


Allwado's, all the different strains....


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Did anyone see the dispatches program tonight about buying football clubs????????????


Aye mate, sure did. Couldnt help but imagine sir alex on the phone to that gook like character absolutely ragin whilst hes watchin it lol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> Im sober for the first time in months so i dont hink im seein sleep soon anyway lol.
> 
> 6 x confidential cheese 6 x cataract kush 5 x super skunk 5 x skunk#1 2 x darkstar(my fattest buds so far) 1 x heavy duty fruity 1 x sage 1 x kushage 1 x white widow 1 x diesel 1 x northern lights auto
> 
> Its a fukkin chore wi all these different strains, never again lol. Fuck nos what ive been feedin them too couldnt be arsed measurin after the first time n i only got a 3ml dropper to measure with. Ran out of grow but i still got bloom n top max so i should be able to see out to the end. But honestly man, what a fukkin chore lol. I had 2 600w n a 400w runnin of one standard timer n that packed in the other week so i have to drag myself out to the garage at 10 in the mornin to turn the lights off every day lol. Stress stress n more stress but not long now and it should be skunk skunk n more skunk


I was going to say just that, one strain one canopy mostly, many strains and you have a mountain range..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> Im sober for the first time in months so i dont hink im seein sleep soon anyway lol.
> 
> 6 x confidential cheese 6 x cataract kush 5 x super skunk 5 x skunk#1 2 x darkstar(my fattest buds so far) 1 x heavy duty fruity 1 x sage 1 x kushage 1 x white widow 1 x diesel 1 x northern lights auto
> 
> Its a fukkin chore wi all these different strains, never again lol. Fuck nos what ive been feedin them too couldnt be arsed measurin after the first time n i only got a 3ml dropper to measure with. Ran out of grow but i still got bloom n top max so i should be able to see out to the end. But honestly man, what a fukkin chore lol. I had 2 600w n a 400w runnin of one standard timer n that packed in the other week so i have to drag myself out to the garage at 10 in the mornin to turn the lights off every day lol. Stress stress n more stress but not long now and it should be skunk skunk n more skunk


standard timer? how long did it last ally? me mate the cheap arse was buying 1 today n i said your be lucky if it dont fail after a day or 2 with a 600+??? 

yeah fuck the multi strain malarky as your seeing ya self.

how come you joined jan 2009 but never posted then m8 until recent?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Allwado's, all the different strains....


yeah u no that m8, dunno why people bother but its all a learning curve and people are growing for diff reasons i suppose.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> Aye mate, sure did. Couldnt help but imagine sir alex on the phone to that gook like character absolutely ragin whilst hes watchin it lol


It is possible he was more involved than he admits, it is easy for him to step away from him because he had little evidence against him but it is possible he may have tried to go after UTD for himself...Fergie that is..


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I was going to say just that, one strain one canopy mostly, many strains and you have a mountain range..


Ive managed to split the tall n the short ones into seperate halfs a light each but theres only so much i can do. I like my right half much more than my left, got a few fucktards n burnt ones on the left n the rights got all my promising looking bitches


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> Ive managed to split the tall n the short ones into seperate halfs a light each but theres only so much i can do. I like my right half much more than my left, got a few fucktards n burnt ones on the left n the rights got all my promising looking bitches


I have to say though, a seed always produces a better plant than a clone


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I have to say though, a seed always produces a better plant than a clone


i dont agree at all with that newworld with a clone you no what ya getting a seed from shitty banks like g13 etc is hit n miss.


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> standard timer? how long did it last ally? me mate the cheap arse was buying 1 today n i said your be lucky if it dont fail after a day or 2 with a 600+???
> 
> yeah fuck the multi strain malarky as your seeing ya self.
> 
> how come you joined jan 2009 but never posted then m8 until recent?


Thats when the learning began sambo. I was always interested in botany in general and then my love for skunk and information brought me here  . 

It actually lasted a good 5 weeks, just a wee 13 amp badboy too


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i dont agree at all with that newworld with a clone you no what ya getting a seed from shitty banks like g13 etc is hit n miss.


Yes you know it's a female and you can see it's genetic in the mother but you have to veg it well before putting into flower. What do you have against G13? I am flowering out the gigabud in my LED thread, we can both watch what it does..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Yes you know it's a female and you can see it's genetic in the mother but you have to veg it well before putting into flower. What do you have against G13? I am flowering out the gigabud in my LED thread, we can both watch what it does..


so do you not have to veg a seedling even longer before flower???

g13 aint got a great name newworld and im sorry but i dont beleive for 1 minit that gigabud or space is up to scratch smokewise but i totally admit ive not grown or smoked neither but 6wk strains from g13 is enough for me not to waste time n money why ja fink i wanted a clone and was giving it to some1 else to test 1st lol

also u should put the link to the thread up m8 i dunno where it is would like to see it.


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> so do you not have to veg a seedling even longer before flower???
> 
> g13 aint got a great name newworld and im sorry but i dont beleive for 1 minit that gigabud or space is up to scratch smokewise but i totally admit ive not grown or smoked neither but 6wk strains from g13 is enough for me not to waste time n money why ja fink i wanted a clone and was giving it to some1 else to test 1st lol
> 
> also u should put the link to the thread up m8 i dunno where it is would like to see it.


I done a 12/12 from seed in my last grow and that took about two weeks to show pistils from seed so not too long but i have no idea how long a clone takes to root then flower


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

in them 2wks ally under a 600hps my rooted clone-only would be bud a plenty and a good size.


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

well there you have newworld. Clones win that bout


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> so do you not have to veg a seedling even longer before flower???
> 
> g13 aint got a great name newworld and im sorry but i dont beleive for 1 minit that gigabud or space is up to scratch smokewise but i totally admit ive not grown or smoked neither but 6wk strains from g13 is enough for me not to waste time n money why ja fink i wanted a clone and was giving it to some1 else to test 1st lol


You know I have done enough of both to know these things, I just prefer the plant that a seed produces, it's a personal preference and you need to recognise that. 
It is widely regarded that shorter strains are not strong THC producers but what seperated space from that label was that it has high CBD and CBN values giving it a high that has depth. 
As for G13..I have never grown anything out but so far I am impressed with the gigabud but no so with the others, I got them as freebees so its all good to me.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> well there you have newworld. Clones win that bout


not on my say so m8 do the research theres no argument or discussion.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> I done a 12/12 from seed in my last grow and that took about two weeks to show pistils from seed so not too long but i have no idea how long a clone takes to root then flower


In a week you should see pistils but unless you perpetual you still need to veg anyway, nobody is arguing whether the clone is quicker, I know that. I just prefer the plant a seed produces.


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

Id quite like to get some clones for the next time round but i dont know any growers personally n i think these fairys need a rest hahaha


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

Here are some issues with clones...........your clones are only ever as good or as healthy as your mother, everything is transferred to the clone so any deficiences, illness, disease etc. If you have all the gear and set up then fine but it's work, then there's a seed, you plant it and it germinates and there is something wholesome about that, cloning is like being in a lab creating little soldiers....


----------



## allywado (Jul 18, 2011)

I better get some sleep lads, need to get up n turn they god damn lights off at 10 but bein the lazy bum i am i get to go straight back to sleep 
Night lads


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Here are some issues with clones...........your clones are only ever as good or as healthy as your mother, everything is transferred to the clone so any deficiences, illness, disease etc. If you have all the gear and set up then fine but it's work, then there's a seed, you plant it and it germinates and there is something wholesome about that, cloning is like being in a lab creating little soldiers....


you like ya seeds fair play but theres really no disscussion on the matter ya pissing in the wind with that post m8 i carnt be arsed to go into all the pros v cons 

im going lightweight smokes taking over the drink now, man down man down lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

allywado said:


> I better get some sleep lads, need to get up n turn they god damn lights off at 10 but bein the lazy bum i am i get to go straight back to sleep
> Night lads


peace ally...........


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 18, 2011)

laters bumbandits....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 18, 2011)

nighty night all.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 18, 2011)

night cunts


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 18, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Excellent choice Sir.....


Top choice mate and here is the English equivalent lmao

[video=youtube;yzx0HTCuydg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzx0HTCuydg[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

who the fuck in their right mind is awake at this time unless they havent been to bed yet? fuck this i'm going back to bed. god bless the welfare state.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

As I sat there winding my hair through my fingers, I thought to myself 

"I really need to shave my arse."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

A girl came up to me in a bar - short skirt, tits like ripe fruit, hair in a pony tail.
"What would you say if I told you I was wearing no underwear?" she breathed.

"I'd say 'nether am I'."

She raised her eyebrows. "Really? I'm wearing none because it gives men like you.." she licked her lips, "easy access.."

"Oh?" I replied. "I've got none on because I shat myself in the gents."


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lmao durra


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> A girl came up to me in a bar - short skirt, tits like ripe fruit, hair in a pony tail.
> "What would you say if I told you I was wearing no underwear?" she breathed.
> 
> "I'd say 'nether am I'."
> ...


bahahahahaha......told the old man that one he nearly fell off the chair laughing....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

you've all heard of the fairy, right?

well she's opened up a seed company  www.breedersboutique.com 

finest clone only strains mixed with the best ganja out there.


----------



## allywado (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've all heard of the fairy, right?
> 
> well she's opened up a seed company  www.breedersboutique.com
> 
> finest clone only strains mixed with the best ganja out there.


Is that the real deal don? Certainly looks the part.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> who the fuck in their right mind is awake at this time unless they havent been to bed yet? fuck this i'm going back to bed. god bless the welfare state.


beds for pussys dura on the ball and me too busy kicking arse on black ops to come on here too early last night so i popped on at the end just to add my tuppence to find you all bloody sleeping lol (anyone would have thought it was 4:20am when we was on here lol).


----------



## allywado (Jul 19, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> beds for pussys dura on the ball and me too busy kicking arse on black ops to come on here too early last night so i popped on at the end just to add my tuppence to find you all bloody sleeping lol (anyone would have thought it was 4:20am when we was on here lol).


It was exactly 4:20 when i had to give up last night lol. You playin black ops on ps3 or xbox?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> Is that the real deal don? Certainly looks the part.


It certainly is man


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> It was exactly 4:20 when i had to give up last night lol. You playin black ops on ps3 or xbox?


xbox mate, i posted asking other day if anyone had xbox send me tag in private msg an on the ball answered. Funny old boy had a great night 

must have just missed you mate came off xbox at 4:20 straight on here lol


----------



## allywado (Jul 19, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> xbox mate, i posted asking other day if anyone had xbox send me tag in private msg an on the ball answered. Funny old boy had a great night


Im a ps3 man myself, kinda went off black ops lately im still waitin for another as good as the first modern warfare. Black ops is full of campin little pussys lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

too true mate went off black ops for ages but the missus is the queen of |COD and kicks everyones arse so its worth going on lol. Waiting for battlefield 3 that is the shoot em up to get mate the 2nd is cool and 3rd looks so much better


----------



## allywado (Jul 19, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> too true mate went off black ops for ages but the missus is the queen of |COD and kicks everyones arse so its worth going on lol. Waiting for battlefield 3 that is the shoot em up to get mate the 2nd is cool and 3rd looks so much better


Ive played a bit of battlefield but it doesnt have the cod factor lol, i put in a good 50 or 60 days to all the previous cods n got 10th prestige n all that jazz but i just could not be arsed wi black ops at all, im still the best though


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

thats why i love battlefield cos it doesnt have the cod factor lol. dont get so many cheating arse holes on COD these days. 10th on WaW, 7th on MW2 at the mo and 9th today on black ops. wont get MW3 if its as shit as this and MW2. Battlefield 3 is a must for me this year along with batman arkham city


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was playing computers before most of these cunts were a twinkle in there daddys ball sack so when they come it with the rapid fire controllers an stuff its great when you rape the twats lol


----------



## allywado (Jul 19, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> I was playing computers before most of these cunts were a twinkle in there daddys ball sack so when they come it with the rapid fire controllers an stuff its great when you rape the twats lol


It is utterly soul destroyin when you get a 12 year old wi no friends and about 20 days played and they rape you then you here there squeaky little lonely voice hahaha. Wee fuckers they are and every camper always trys to justify hidin and waitin in a corner like a little scared girl and are generally proud of their efforts, fuck nuggets!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

I asked this girl out the other day, she said yes then added, "Don't expect me to put out any time soon, though, I have got standards and I don't want to rush into anything. Plus, relationships that aren't built on sex are always much more successful."

I said to her, "A relationship that's not built on sex? I've got a fucking wife for that."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

So apparently it's just a bit of lighthearted fun when people dress up to go and see Harry Potter at the cinema but, when you do the same for Schindler's List, you're some kind of sick weirdo.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

yep and they like to shout in there tiny ball less squeak that they are skillfull, i just laugh and rip them till they leave the lobby lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

BBC News: Museum of Liverpool opens doors today.

Amongst the 6,000 items on show are Ken Dodd's tickling stick, the skeleton of the 1900 Grand National & the perfectly preserved corpse of the last know Scouser to do a days work, thought to date from the early 18th century.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

Rupert Murdoch-"I lost sight of the News Of The Word"

Big red banner,says News Of The World on it...pretty hard to miss you fucking power crazed megalomaniac sheep shaggin fucker.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

lol great pic


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

pic for you dura to go with your 1 lol.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldnt mind a kettenkrad but at £65,000 think i have quite a wait lmao. great looking machines and bet they are great fun off road lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 19, 2011)

A radio station in Australia ran a phone-in competition to find the Most embarrassing moment in listener's lives. The final four were:

&#8206;4th Place
While in line at the bank one afternoon, my toddler decided to release some pent-up energy and started to run amuck. I was finally able to grab hold of her after receiving looks of disgust and annoyance from other patrons. I told her that if she didn't start behaving herself, right now, she would be punished. To my horror, she looked me in the eye and said in a voice just as threatening, 'If you don't let me go right now, I will tell Grandma I saw you kissing Daddy's Willie last night.' After this enlightening exchange, the silence was deafening. Even the tellers stopped what they were doing. I mustered the last of my dignity and walked out of the bank, with my daughter in tow. The last thing I heard as the door closed behind me were screams of laughter
&#8206;3rd Place
It was the day before my 18th birthday. I was living at home, but my parents had gone out for the evening, so I invited my girlfriend over for a romantic night alone. As we lay in bed after making love, we heard the telephone ringing downstairs. I suggested to my girlfriend that I give her a piggyback ride down to the phone. Since we didn't want to miss the call, we didn't have time to get dressed. When we got to the bottom of the stairs, the lights suddenly came on as a whole crowd of people yelled 'SURPRISE'. My entire family parents, grand parents, aunts, uncles, cousins as well as my friends, were standing there. My girlfriend and I were frozen on the spot in a state of shock and embarrassment for what seemed like an eternity. Since then, no one in my family has planned any surprise parties
&#8206;2nd Place
A lady picked up several items at a discount store. When she finally Got up to the checkout, she learned that one of the items had no price tag
The checkout girl got on the public address system, which boomed out across the store for everyone to hear, 'Price check for Tampax supersize.' 
But it got worse. Someone at the rear of the store apparently misunderstood word 'Tampax' for 'Thumbtacks' , and replied in a business like tone, his voice booming over the same public address system: 'Do you want the kind you push in with your thumb or the kind one you belt in with a hammer
&#8206;1st Place . 
And the winner is . 

This happened at a major Australian University , during a biology lecture. A professor was discussing the high glucose levels found in semen. A young woman raised her hand and asked, 'If I understand you correctly, you are saying there is as much glucose in male semen as in sugar?' The professor responded, yes, that's correct adding some statistical data. Raising her hand again, the girl asked, 'Then why doesn't it taste sweet?' After a stunned silence, the whole class burst out laughing. The poor girl turned bright red, and as she realised exactly what she had inadvertently said, she picked up her books, and without another word, walked out of the class.. However, as she was heading for the door, the professor's reply was a classic. Totally straight faced, he answered her question. 'It doesn't taste sweet because the taste-buds for sweetness are on the tip of your tongue and not in the back of your throat'


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

And it very unexpectedly became chopping night. Doh.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 19, 2011)

hahahah

Rupert Murdoch has been attacked by a man wielding what was thought to be a shaving foam pie, at a hearing by MPs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14207924

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-14209268


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Can he sue Mrs Murdock for common assault? The video evidence clearly shows her aggressively and maliciously strike him with intent to harm. The front facing cameras copy will surface before too long


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

only in America lol.



would not want to get squirted by that clowns flower lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.hiddencolors.com/

Try this for a cool experiment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

old two jabs would have been in there windmilling about.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

fuckers...never read so many fuckin posts on this thread in th last 2 days ever.

hows shit people

hey sambo u on the mega voddys las nite?if he was on his 13th joint las nite it has to be pish lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

yo don howd that grow go dryin out in u tent?does light not effect thc potency or shit?


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> fuckers...never read so many fuckin posts on this thread in th last 2 days ever.
> 
> hows shit people
> 
> hey sambo u on the mega voddys las nite?if he was on his 13th joint las nite it has to be pish lol


It was 17 for the day lightweight hahaha


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

17 pinkcigars matey?


----------



## scunkworm (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys hope you dont mind me posting this, i betting someone from this thread is my best shoot coz your all in the uk. im new to the ec meter' ive got an essential one from hydro garden and i havn't a clue how to use it and what im looking for, i know its to read the nutes that are broke down tds or something.
I think that a ec meter is a must for hydro but soil?
I would be really gratefull fella's if someone could help me out here, scunk


----------



## Airwave (Jul 19, 2011)

scunkworm said:


> Hey guys hope you dont mind me posting this, i betting someone from this thread is my best shoot coz your all in the uk. im new to the ec meter' ive got an essential one from hydro garden and i havn't a clue how to use it and what im looking for, i know its to read the nutes that are broke down tds or something.
> I think that a ec meter is a must for hydro but soil?
> I would be really gratefull fella's if someone could help me out here, scunk


All depends on how much you're prepared to pay for said help.


----------



## scunkworm (Jul 19, 2011)

its gotta be worth rep


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

An EC meter ent no use, i have the same thing as you just in a different plastic cover, and i've never used it, waste of good money. I also happen to grow hydro. Growing as difficult and technical as you wish it to be, i grow on the easy end of the scale, i get good harvests, as i'll show in 2 ticks, but i take very little care, i'm not sterile, i don't check it for weeks at a time, i abuse the shit out of them, i do just fine  other spend hundreds on additives and tools and look at it every 5 minutes, they grow good bud as well, cannabis is really very very easy to grow even if you fancy being lazy like I.


Last 2/3 of the exo 











Exodus?  Reminds me of dr grinspoon


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

that bottom pic is like lucky charms of the non cereal world

mate michael jackson is alive and hes pokin sum1s arse in ur grow tent!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

My hypothesis is that they are foxtails that have not had adequet lighting and uber stretched, although odd that it would occur just that one time, nowhere else on ther plant which was equally shaded, so my hypothesis is not holding too much water so far! fuck


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck off bam and your shitty bollocks bud, we're all idolising me right now, stop trying to detract from that!






That aside though, this just makes me want to turn very very violent and make what is yours mine!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

lol u likey?

they jus been on dark brown soft sugar and pollen nibs for the last 4 week and i wanna leave them aslong as i can before cutting them.

i need some critical criticalness from all u cunts,i know they aint gud pics on trich development n shit n they look well light but reckon i should leave them a week or 2?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Tis tricky, seeing many red hairs, but at the same time it certainly doesn't look ready for the chop, i say keep going and keep us posted mate 

And indeed i likely, looking great, real good work


----------



## scunkworm (Jul 19, 2011)

so dont use the thing and get a refund, im planing a dwc, well its just waitting for the plant to get in there, ive got a something bigger to use and its 2ft 2 inchs long, 1ft4inchs wide,1ft deep what this make a good enough unit for 4 plants, how much nutes do you start off using' if you dont mind me asking


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Nah, get growing, you'll work out whether you need it or not  as i say, my grow is minimalist, you might not have the same situation as me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

nice bowl of cheese that ttt, those quaze/grinspoon looking bits look like they have yellow bananas poking out of them!? I've never seen cheese do that before. or even heard of it. if there's any seeds in there, round those naners there's a good chance they'll be feminised exo cheese. 

look frosty bam lad. could do with a bit more light tho i reckon


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Tis tricky, seeing many red hairs, but at the same time it certainly doesn't look ready for the chop, i say keep going and keep us posted mate
> 
> And indeed i likely, looking great, real good work


soouuund ayes im goin for a week min,u should see the trichs today!fuk they are twice as many and longer than wen i took those photos 2 days ago,but still gettin these white hairs...confusin


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Christ alive you've a keen eye. Know what i spy? Brown seed..

Huge!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

look frosty bam lad. could do with a bit more light tho i reckon[/QUOTE]

yeah one o those 600s


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 19, 2011)

That looks mental ttt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> An EC meter ent no use, i have the same thing as you just in a different plastic cover, and i've never used it, waste of good money. I also happen to grow hydro. Growing as difficult and technical as you wish it to be, i grow on the easy end of the scale, i get good harvests, as i'll show in 2 ticks, but i take very little care, i'm not sterile, i don't check it for weeks at a time, i abuse the shit out of them, i do just fine  other spend hundreds on additives and tools and look at it every 5 minutes, they grow good bud as well, cannabis is really very very easy to grow even if you fancy being lazy like I.
> 
> 
> Last 2/3 of the exo
> ...


looks good ttt nice and fucking frosty!!


----------



## Griffta (Jul 19, 2011)

for absolute fuck sake. I dont come on here for a few days & you lot go post-fuckin-mental. Taken me fucking ages to catch up lol. Those plants look impressive bam & love that massive pic of an exo seed ttt, wish the seedbanks would learn how to do that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

At least you know its defo a bird ttt. Get it planted. As for the guy who was going on about EC meters, there good if u wanna be all scientific and shit, but personally I think they are a waste of money. If your doing DWC just start with water and when they develop their first set of leaves give them 1/4 strenghth grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> look frosty bam lad. could do with a bit more light tho i reckon


yeah one o those 600s[/QUOTE]

better than a 400 and a 1000w man. if youve got the space and way to cope with the heat. unless you've got a couple of big CFL's your robbing yourself using little ones. just my 2 bob like.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

morning all, well ive got my therapist at half 11 to try and shrink my head, my probabation officer at 1pm to pickle my head and a fucking health and safety course later on about how not to run over your head when using the community service lawnmower, ah the joys of getting busted. on a lighter note im off to festival tomorrow for 3 days of serious drink and drug abuse.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

Was on a date when the girl said, "I just love Simon and Garfunkel."
"I like the sound of silence," I replied.
"Aw! That's one of my fav..."
"Just shut the fuck up."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

A custard pie has been thrown at Rupert Murdoch on live TV.

Apparently, the clown prosecution service will be investigating.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to see a shrink ages ago, coz I went a bit mental(too many late nights, not eough R & R) My m8 dared me to constantly pick my nose throught the session. Drove her fucking mental. lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

lol, this'll be my 3rd sess with the guy, he's actually no that bad. dunno if it'll help but ahm gonny keep goin for abit anyway.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

The woman who botoxed her 8 year old for beauty pageants lost custody. 

The child didn't look surprised.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey guys just sticking this weeks pics on


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2011)

Bah, fuck psychiatrists, first one asked me if i was abused by my parents as a child, to which of course no, but then she decided that the next hour was best spent trying to persuade me that this was actually the case, told her to fuck off and stomped out no pennies for her, and no more psychiatrists for me 

I made an onion and watermelon salad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

what does talking bout your problems solve really. action solves problems imo.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Bah, fuck psychiatrists, first one asked me if i was abused by my parents as a child, to which of course no, but then she decided that the next hour was best spent trying to persuade me that this was actually the case, told her to fuck off and stomped out no pennies for her, and no more psychiatrists for me
> 
> I made an onion and watermelon salad


Psychiatrists are so easy to fool. You just have to subtly lead them down a certain path in order to make them come to the conclusion you want them to come to.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

ive had social workers pulling stunts on me like that. i was in Barlinnie jail for background reports, 3 week remand, and the social worker was asking me all the usual questions but she genuinelly wouldn't believe i had a happy and enjoyable childhood, no abuse, no domestic violence, no alcohol or drug issues, i was brought up well and looked after by my own parents and extended family were always around, fuckin sour faced old boot refused to accept this , she was convinced i was hiding sumthing!! i lost the fuckin plot and told her i was to blame for my own mistakes and that i behave the way i do because i just happen to bloody enjoy winding people up.........7 months later they let me out. these people hear the sound of galloping and look for zebras.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2011)

I just drink and my problems disappear for 12 hours, then i drink some more and they disappear all over again


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats me just arrived at work. Bottle of Gordons and tequilla shooters last night. My head was bouncing this morning. Anybody watched the new breaking bad?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

unfortunately mine seem to expand exponentially with each turning of the clock


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats me just arrived at work. Bottle of Gordons and tequilla shooters last night. My head was bouncing this morning. Anybody watched the new breaking bad?


the what mate?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats me just arrived at work. Bottle of Gordons and tequilla shooters last night. My head was bouncing this morning. Anybody watched the new breaking bad?


Yeah, I saw it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the what mate?


Dura go on to tvduck and start watching a show called Breaking Bad. Trust me you will become addicted


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yeah, I saw it.


Bit slow but the stanley scene was mental


----------



## Airwave (Jul 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Bit slow but the stanley scene was mental


I saw it coming a mile off. He couldn't do the other two because he needs them. The guy he did do was seen by people in the apartment. Gus is way too careful to keep that loose end open.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Airwave (Jul 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens


They need to kill Gus before he kills them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> They need to kill Gus before he kills them.


Yeah your right. Think he will end up running the show


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

Griffta said:


> for absolute fuck sake. I dont come on here for a few days & you lot go post-fuckin-mental. Taken me fucking ages to catch up lol. Those plants look impressive bam & love that massive pic of an exo seed ttt, wish the seedbanks would learn how to do that.


cheers man and aye i did some reading too!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah one o those 600s


better than a 400 and a 1000w man. if youve got the space and way to cope with the heat. unless you've got a couple of big CFL's your robbing yourself using little ones. just my 2 bob like.[/QUOTE]

want a 600,wouldnt use these cfls again i dont think unless i convert my cupboard to a vegging area and use the big cfls iv got got for that.

im wantin corn n the cob buds that the jolly green giant himself would munch on lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice bowl of cheese that ttt, those quaze/grinspoon looking bits look like they have yellow bananas poking out of them!? I've never seen cheese do that before. or even heard of it. if there's any seeds in there, round those naners there's a good chance they'll be feminised exo cheese.
> 
> look frosty bam lad. could do with a bit more light tho i reckon


defs think they neeed more light don ,they jus didnt fill out like they should vertically.they seem chunky but not enough oomf


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 20, 2011)

im gonna get choppin


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 20, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 20, 2011)

The worst part is coming up - clean and dispose.lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 20, 2011)

bagged all the trim etc and slung it in the freezer  think its gonna be about 3 oz im glad there done and out the way cuz im far more concerned about those 2 trees


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

any1 watch that trueblood? pretty good 4th seaon has just started well e4 but well wortha watch.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 20, 2011)

dont watch tv m8 , normally reading something online or on the xbox lol fighting the erge to try speed dry a bit of bud right now >.<


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 20, 2011)

dude looking sweet, you coming back on in a bit ???


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> any1 watch that trueblood? pretty good 4th seaon has just started well e4 but well wortha watch.


whens it starting on e4 mate?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 20, 2011)

just gonna go watch a film with the missus so if you on in cpl hours might catch up with you then . If i dont catch you tonight have fun and dont smoke it all lmfao


----------



## rasclot (Jul 20, 2011)

im wantin corn n the cob buds that the jolly green giant himself would munch on lol

i like that lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The worst part is coming up - clean and dispose.lol


ah was at my community service health and safety class earlier mate when u tried tae phone. was it anything important? btw ive made the local rag headlines, so that the sunday mail and the local rag, i expect it'll be in the ayrhire post and kilmarnock standard as well. the fuckers said i had 8 plants(all a cpl of weeks old and maybe 10" tall) and the were worth £1200!!!! fuckin £1200.!!!! wtf , if ahd fuckin known they were worth that ahd have sold the bastarding things the week before fore £600. fuckin useless bullshitting stuttering semi dyslexic po faced monkey spastic of a prosecutor .


----------



## AcidTest (Jul 20, 2011)

Two quick Qs

I just switched to 12/12 - how sensitive are the plants to interruptions of the darkness? If the plants are in darkness and I open the growroom door for a minute or two during daylight hours is this going to be a problem?

Fans - do you leave them on all the time of put them on a timer so they go off when the lights go off?

cheers


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ah was at my community service health and safety class earlier mate when u tried tae phone. was it anything important? btw ive made the local rag headlines, so that the sunday mail and the local rag, i expect it'll be in the ayrhire post and kilmarnock standard as well. the fuckers said i had 8 plants(all a cpl of weeks old and maybe 10" tall) and the were worth £1200!!!! fuckin £1200.!!!! wtf , if ahd fuckin known they were worth that ahd have sold the bastarding things the week before fore £600. fuckin useless bullshitting stuttering semi dyslexic po faced monkey spastic of a prosecutor .


 they go on the value of the lowest sized deal so .8's £10 probs would be 1200 atleast u got some free advertisment lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

fans- i switch my extractor off with my lights but i always keep a small fan blowing to stop the moisture causing fungus and rot and shit
if u possibly can do not go into ur plants when dark, it can and does stress the plant and that can result in all sorta nasty shit happening like hermies. its not an absolute but it does happen. avoid if possible.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 20, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> just gonna go watch a film with the missus so if you on in cpl hours might catch up with you then . If i dont catch you tonight have fun and dont smoke it all lmfao


ill be bk there now


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 20, 2011)

back on the box now mate


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

crops about to come down, i already had 4 xbox's since they came out each time i get the arse with paying for online and also get skint n sell em lol finking ps3 or half decent desktop??? prob go with the desktop just wish i could afford some alienware las lololol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 20, 2011)

Last night I dreamt I had a spot on my dick. 


And when I woke up, I was shagging the dog.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

instead of dreaming of spots on ya dick dura why not dream of origanal posts not copy pasted from the joke sites lol

hows ya gingerself doing neway?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 20, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> crops about to come down, i already had 4 xbox's since they came out each time i get the arse with paying for online and also get skint n sell em lol finking ps3 or half decent desktop??? prob go with the desktop just wish i could afford some alienware las lololol


paying for online sucks arse mate i do agree but our network not gone down for a month or more because of hackers so i guess you get what you pay for lol. P.C cool but even when you build with the best parts they are normally out of date before you finish building lol. I built a huge super computer about 6 years ago (last one I built) could burn 12 dvd's at once but struggled to play new games without keep changing my graphics card for newer better one every few months after my 3rd i got new console cos it cost less lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 20, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Two quick Qs
> 
> I just switched to 12/12 - how sensitive are the plants to interruptions of the darkness? If the plants are in darkness and I open the growroom door for a minute or two during daylight hours is this going to be a problem?
> 
> ...


 Like dura said you dont want to interrupt the dark cycle with light at all if possible but i did read somewhere else that if you use green light inside your cab during the dark cycle it does not affect your girls as plants do not see the green light spectrum or some other scientific jabber.I couldnt find the page i saw originally but after 2 min search found this. Have a look and a think but with 12 hours of light in you cab why would you need to enter during the dark cycle ?

http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/57734-green-light.html

I keep my fans on constant 24/7 as good air circulation cuts the chance of mold and the fact i got cheese on the grow it fooking stinks at night and is really bad by morning if you leave the fans off all night lol. (link below from this site)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/430332-fans-off-during-dark-cycle.html


----------



## dura72 (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> instead of dreaming of spots on ya dick dura why not dream of origanal posts not copy pasted from the joke sites lol
> 
> hows ya gingerself doing neway?


no bad sambo, i occasionally make up the odd joke but mostly i just cut and paste anything that makes me laff. well im off to a festival later so that'll be me wasted for the next 3 days and rough for the following 3. cya all on monday.....if i dont get lifted, stabbed.......raped.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> no bad sambo, i occasionally make up the odd joke but mostly i just cut and paste anything that makes me laff. well im off to a festival later so that'll be me wasted for the next 3 days and rough for the following 3. cya all on monday.....if i dont get lifted, stabbed.......raped.


ava good1 dura, try and stay a little bit safe hay.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ......raped.


You wished dura, have a good weekend man


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

Finished my trimming this morning there looking sweet as fuck quite pleased with myself also my other plants are now loving all the extra space and light already !


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey on the ball can you do me a favour and fell me how you went about finishing the cycle of your plant gav said you were putting it in dark then back in light and it filled the buds out but how long did you do this for and did it bulk it up enough to justify doing it cheers pal


----------



## mikegreenbean (Jul 21, 2011)

bit late here but a uk thread.......nice.. anybody grown easyrider and whats the smell like. i got 6 babies 3 days old hopefully all chicks.. im growing indoors for now but will be out in the garden when there a little bigger and ive not grown easy rider befor,was wondering about the pong...


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> Hey on the ball can you do me a favour and fell me how you went about finishing the cycle of your plant gav said you were putting it in dark then back in light and it filled the buds out but how long did you do this for and did it bulk it up enough to justify doing it cheers pal


ah hello there yeah gav mentioned u asked , my plant were hairy but no crystals so i did some reading and saw some people were giving the plants 48 hours darkness to increase them. So thought fuck it ill give it a whirl so when my lights went out i set the timer to "off" for 2 days. When the lights booted back up after 48hrs my plants went from no crystals to a good covering. 

Its all down to opinion really and everyone has one. 

Best thing todo if u have a few plants is take one out and put it into another dark place for 48hrs so u can see the difference.

but that simple mate 48hrs dark all there is too it i did that at some point within the last few weeks.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't buy alienware mate, they're a joke for what you pay. Personalised user maual, whooo. I remember when i built my first pc, it was part for part identical to a custom made machine, mine set me back £900-£1000, the "custom" shop version cost just over £5000. I laughed for quite a long time. Same still applies althouhg you'll find places like overclockers.co.uk sell some pretty competetive computers these days. Personally though, just build your own, they couldn't be easier, i mean it's what, 7 or 8 parts really. I used to build 3 or 4 computers a year, then real life set in and i havn't changed my computer in over 3 years, and when i bought the pieces they were all mid range, still plays every game available perfectly on my 42" tv  

Fuck consoles  Fuck pre-built pc's  if ya gonna get ripped off buying a pc, might as well get ripped off buying a shuttle, they are rather kick ass, i've an old one with shitty old stuff that i just chuck under my arm and waltxz off to my parentsd or a lan party or a friends house with etc. Also plays all the games i need it to.

Sat waiting for the workmen to arrive


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

think thats bad im sat waiting for 2mrw when i get paid so i can eat -.- lol fml fml


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, i don't got no money for food. Been up working since 7, had 2 bottles of water a can of 7-up and a can of coke, nowt but milk in the fridge. Fuck if i'll go out and spend money, i can see me ribs clear as day but i'm saving and i'm being good about saving, that is not spending it 

Watched a couple of episodes of Breaking Bad last night, it was ok i suppose, bit too twisted for my liking though, kinda like Dexter, an hour long episode about one person having to kill someone he failed to kill with mustard gas, and the other person having to dissolve the bodies. Didn't really have me smiling or excited to see what happened next i have to say. I'll give it another go this evening though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i don't got no money for food. Been up working since 7, had 2 bottles of water a can of 7-up and a can of coke, nowt but milk in the fridge. Fuck if i'll go out and spend money, i can see me ribs clear as day but i'm saving and i'm being good about saving, that is not spending it
> 
> Watched a couple of episodes of Breaking Bad last night, it was ok i suppose, bit too twisted for my liking though, kinda like Dexter, an hour long episode about one person having to kill someone he failed to kill with mustard gas, and the other person having to dissolve the bodies. Didn't really have me smiling or excited to see what happened next i have to say. I'll give it another go this evening though.


Its a bit slow at the start but you will become hooked m8


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> think thats bad im sat waiting for 2mrw when i get paid so i can eat -.- lol fml fml


bad shit mate, should ave said i could have posted you a sandwich//////


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its a bit slow at the start but you will become hooked m8


Possibly, but everyone said that about Dexter, best shit ever, just stick with it, nope, i stuck with it and it was still fucked up twisted plotlines that don't really make me enjoy my evening. Same reason why i do not watch horror or thirllers etcc, i'm trying to relax and enjoy myself, not get squeamish or scared etc


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-14232194

That girl is going to need psychiatric help for quite some time i reckon. Not very cool. But fuck, would you ever stand in front or behind someone learning to drive? People need to take more time to think about their actions. And also learn to differentiate between brake and accelerator.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 21, 2011)

Dexter was just the same shit, different day. Is he gonae get caught, Is he gonae ride his half sister....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh aye, i'll admit it's not quite the same, maybe if i have beer it would be better but i'm trying my hardest to stop drinking, it's killing me at work, although went to bed wihtout a drink last night and never felt so shitty the next day at work  His relationship with his wife has certainly piqued my interest though, when he tells her to climb down out of his arse and sais he smokes pot, then she goes ape at meth lad, can't wait for him to destroy her when he drops that bomb on her, terminal baby, whatcha gonna do huh!


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bad shit mate, should ave said i could have posted you a sandwich//////


im sure ill be re skint again on monday , you could do me a roast on sunday and send it down


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-14232194
> 
> That girl is going to need psychiatric help for quite some time i reckon. Not very cool. But fuck, would you ever stand in front or behind someone learning to drive? People need to take more time to think about their actions. And also learn to differentiate between brake and accelerator.


More evidence why women should'nt be on the roads !


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Thought about roasted nuts, then came across this, lol  







I'm now trying to work out what film it was where the main character is trying to market a box of cookines and the cookies leaves a trail of choc chips, but his boses think that it looks more like poo. For some reason i'm thinking Robin Williams and for a stranger reason Mrs Doubtfire but i haven't watched that since i was a little kid so that can't be right.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol TTT have you bought them


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-14232194
> 
> That girl is going to need psychiatric help for quite some time i reckon. Not very cool. But fuck, would you ever stand in front or behind someone learning to drive? People need to take more time to think about their actions. And also learn to differentiate between brake and accelerator.


that sucks, thanks to her mum bet she never gets her licence. Thats why its better to have a few lessons with a driving instructor before being allowed on the road without 1. If she did that to her mum by mistake what chance does anyone else on the road have ?????


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im sure ill be re skint again on monday , you could do me a roast on sunday and send it down


least you wont be skint by sat like us lmao lucky we get payed fri this week and tues next phew


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Thought about roasted nuts, then came across this, lol


guess thats how you sell bublegum to rag heads lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

hey mike got that shit in a bain marie style set up to reduce the liquid down to a solid and its reducing ok. Cant stand to wait for nothing lmfao. hopefully be done in a bit and let you know the results   

with a few pics and a description if it works lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry to upstage you ttt but please tell me i found best death of the week lmao 

http://www.pets.ie/blog/1424_irish-woman-dies-after-sex-with-alsatian.html

Know she died last year but guy who owned dog up in court this week so just heard of it


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> that sucks, thanks to her mum bet she never gets her licence. Thats why its better to have a few lessons with a driving instructor before being allowed on the road without 1. If she did that to her mum by mistake what chance does anyone else on the road have ?????


Fuck driving lessons, no need, i had 2 and they were just practice tests. Common sense tells me that if the mum had to get out of the car, then the daughter was doing things wrong, stay in the car and let em learn to drive propperly! Doh. A sad story but it does raise some points. Like have i ever ran me dad over? No. Women can't drive  i need to use my camcorder more, i live on a street with some great parking, i often get to watch some of the dumbest drives in the world attempting to parallel park 

Good news, i have my bathroom back and it's all in one piece. Bad news is they went around sawing holes in the walls and are soon to take up all the flooring in the flat. Gah!


----------



## mikegreenbean (Jul 21, 2011)

any help with the easy rider guys? smelly or not neighbours might smell em??


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

It's cannabis, it's safer to assume it will smell


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 21, 2011)

mikegreenbean said:


> any help with the easy rider guys? smelly or not neighbours might smell em??


what have you got for odor control? if you've got nothing then pretty much every plant will stank out the place.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> google mr hands lolol


lmfao "i have large scars on my back were he clamps onto me, they do this to mares while they make love normally they grab a huge clump of hair but for me its skin. I dont normally notice untill afterwards as i am too caught up in the moment".

OMFG what a freak if his horse is like any i have seen i would be more worried about his bellend popping out my mouth than the bites on my back lol. What kind of sicko lets a horse fuck his arse anyway, like i said the other day only in America eh.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

mikegreenbean said:


> any help with the easy rider guys? smelly or not neighbours might smell em??


best to goto a hydro site and look at odur control. ona blocks are good but can dry quite quickly or Blast is also good (comes in a can) a small spray will last from a few hours to a few days depending on how well ventilated your area is. I wouldnt spray in the cab though as it may effect the plants so spray the room the cab is in. blast is about £8 where i buy it at basementlighting.com although not sure if he has on his site yet but if you ring he will post it if you dont want to collect it . These are obviously quick fix's but thats all i use and 5 an half weeks into flower we dont smell very often just little whiff then spray again lmao

EDIT: a can should last at least a few weeks even if area is very well ventilated.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lmfao "i have large scars on my back were he clamps onto me, they do this to mares while they make love normally they grab a huge clump of hair but for me its skin. I dont normally notice untill afterwards as i am too caught up in the moment".
> 
> OMFG what a freak if his horse is like any i have seen i would be more worried about his bellend popping out my mouth than the bites on my back lol. What kind of sicko lets a horse fuck his arse anyway, like i said the other day only in America eh.


did u see the vid m8 lol http://www.wackbag.com/showthread.php/83371-The-Infamous-quot-Mr.-Hands-quot-Video


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is so dirt its funny lmao. the site i was taken to said he was mr hands and he wasnt dead and it was a rubber horse and cock. I beg to differ mr hands as that looked like real horse cum dripping off your arse to me lol. Hope none of you are eating dinner when you watch this


----------



## mikegreenbean (Jul 21, 2011)

cheers guys. 1st time with autos. they will be in the garden. all the others ive gotaway with soshouldnt be a problem, happydays


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 21, 2011)

that could be one of the rarest things ive seen lol, an ive sat through the pain olympics!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

hey ttt this isnt outside your house is it lol 

[video=youtube;pu85OJwAtuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu85OJwAtuU&NR=1[/video]


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> that could be one of the rarest things ive seen lol, an ive sat through the pain olympics!


that pain olympics is rough i couldnt watch it, i dunno bout posting some of the things ive seen but there alot worse that them, ever seen chechclear? that a old famous 1.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

good ol mr hands... i wonder if he is goatse... search it if you dont know/remember

also do a search for blue waffle...

or special fried rice...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Just made dinner


----------



## Airwave (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just made dinner


I've ordered a half pound cheeseburger, chips and coleslaw.

ETA: 17 minutes.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

ttt what is that? it looks like a giant zit..

knowing you its probably a tasty zit


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Breadcrumbs, grated cheddar, one hard boiled egg, one raw egg, olive oil, and then whatever you like, this one has tumeric, walnut, cumin and black pepper  i guess it's basically a scotch egg of sorts without meat, although you could certainly add meat, just baked it for 20 minutes, well i don't know, i planned on rolling a joint and it would be done, i looked at it and told myself, right, 5 more minutes, next thing i knew i was sat on my balcony having a smoke and had forgotten about it


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks as nice as it sounds ttt mate . I think i might have to try one of those with a bitta green mixed in, now that would be moreish meat or not lol .


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

looks tasty lol a kinda omelette but howd u get it to look like a jurassic parc dino egg?


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 21, 2011)

pulled a hermi thats week 4 flower, what should i do with it? can i cook with it instead of just chopping it?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Raw egg in the mix, when you bake it it helps the whole thing set a bit. Too much cheese and the whole things melts on itself.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

its very light and il take more piccys when its dry but fuck it,its some homegrown..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

mines home grown too so what you saying...........


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice looking bud beautiful looking location = a very nice smoke indeed


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> pulled a hermi thats week 4 flower, what should i do with it? can i cook with it instead of just chopping it?


had a quick google and found butter is the best bet for your male. You will have to have a quick look online to find out how as i just scanned it. If you cant be bothered to look ask On The Ball (in this thread) as he was talking about making some today


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> nice looking bud beautiful looking location = a very nice smoke indeed


cheers dude was thinkin it would take anotha week but seems to have camoe on really brown tday so bit th bullet n cut the fuckers


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> mines home grown too so what you saying...........


????talkin bout


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found this for you ae86 hope this helps mate 

http://www.drugs-plaza.com/recipes_marijuana_butter_long.htm


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ????talkin bout


home grown is the best mate..


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ????talkin bout


Its cos you said it was light but fuck it its home grown Bam. think Del66666 might have thought you was saying home grown shit lol (doubt you be on this site if that true lmao). you lucky bugger that its finished bit earlier than you expected i am getting well impatient now lol. Come on girls hurry up mummy and daddy wanna smoke your ass


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Still trying to watch breaking bad, just wondering how he hasn't killed his wife and his sister in law. Fuck!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> home grown is the best mate..


Home grown Is defo the best because you dont have some little scum bag adding shit to it that will probably kill you to make an extra 10 bag per plant. Even if its not the best green in the world least you know what went into it and the love that went into it will make it taste a million times better than any shit from the street eh


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

Willis.....



bamslayer said:


> ????talkin bout


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you possessed? By a twat?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Are you possessed? By a twat?


gotta name for that sentance ttt or do we all have to guess who you think is possessed by a twat and why lmao


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Willis.....


...................


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll apply it to you for whynotsee's  i'm just sat here with a drink and the phrase popped to mind, it's a response to a heckle from the mighty boosh live show


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

delboy if u thought i was dissin homegrown then u must have been smokin that homegrown tday lol

obv meant it as homegrown being the way forward and the shit


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> delboy if u thought i was dissin homegrown then u must have been smokin that homegrown tday lol
> 
> obv meant it as homegrown being the way forward and the shit


never thought nuffin in me whole life mate honest........hurry up get the next lot in.......


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'll apply it to you for whynotsee's  i'm just sat here with a drink and the phrase popped to mind, it's a response to a heckle from the mighty boosh live show


lmfao well i guess i asked for that so i got it  love the mighty boosh and Noel Fielding is well funny on never mind the buzzcocks lol (thought someone was taking over dura's sudden outburst while he was away  )


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

im away to fuckin collapse ,love this low tolerence lightweight shit...night haha

lovely laslemon


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahaha, yes on the avatar del!  

[youtube]1KE0njnZXyY[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

defo a classic ttt.............


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

I still need to give it another 12 months before i can give them a watch again. I must have seen every episode 20+ times, same with scrubs, gotta lay off it for a while


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah scrubs was repeated to death............see only fools and horses is on bbc1 every day at 10 past 2..............double episode


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

Rarely watched fools and horses. I don't have tv or watch tv so to speak. I watched it all that many times because i loved it so  one of the fantastic things about alcohol is things keep their appeal a hel of a lot longer because you forget what the fuck you watched last night. good thought though, some fools n horses and a bit of father ted, if it' a rainy weekend i think i'll go pick up my volcano and put my feet up


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

what you saying bout homegrown then del lol u wana start sumfin lolol

dont fink they got ur homegrown joke m8, how ya been anyway?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

loads of new shit to watch weeds season 7 has started, breaking bad is back and theres something else just started but i 4got lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

4got how to spell ya chav!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 4got how to spell ya chav!


fuck off and av another posh scotch egg lol


----------



## fjkirk (Jul 21, 2011)

2 weeks into flower..window grow..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

fjkirk said:


> 2 weeks into flower..window grow..
> View attachment 1700763View attachment 1700764View attachment 1700765View attachment 1700766View attachment 1700767View attachment 1700768View attachment 1700769View attachment 1700771View attachment 1700772View attachment 1700774View attachment 1700775View attachment 1700777View attachment 1700778View attachment 1700779View attachment 1700780


looking nice for a windowsil grow but hps dus this 2wks in flower lol 



i no im a twat but its the uk thread twats are allowed lolol


----------



## fjkirk (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice..was my first ever grow..got two going other is under cfl went 12/12 today..in similar space but still nothing like that..doing things cheap mate, just glad their healthy..couldnt get rid of that smell where I am..props tho


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

fjkirk said:


> Nice..was my first ever grow..got two going other is under cfl went 12/12 today..in similar space but still nothing like that..doing things cheap mate, just glad their healthy..couldnt get rid of that smell where I am..props tho


dont listen to me m8 im just pissed n on the wind up your plants look fucking nice for just a window sill grow.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

or like this at day 36 of 12/12 hps m8 no skills just enough light.

and the bottom pic is just a outdoor been out there bout 3.5wks


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

for all you scottish...........something i guess you are proud of.....


----------



## Airwave (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> loads of new shit to watch weeds season 7 has started, breaking bad is back and theres something else just started but i 4got lol


Season 2 Walking Dead is starting soon too.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Season 2 Walking Dead is starting soon too.


thought that was good first few weeks but then...aaarrgghh..so corny


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Season 2 Walking Dead is starting soon too.


not till oct m8 from what ive read???


----------



## Airwave (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thought that was good first few weeks but then...aaarrgghh..so corny


I love zombies. 

Dawn of the Dead (Remake) is the best.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thought that was good first few weeks but then...aaarrgghh..so corny


u tried breaking bad? thats a decent watch.

weeds for a giggle n a very fit miss botwin lolol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I love zombies.
> 
> Dawn of the Dead (Remake) is the best.


yep have to agree but this walking dead has started to get a little daft................


----------



## Airwave (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> not till oct m8 from what ive read???


They've moved the release date forward. No exact time though. Unless they've just put that info out there to tease people as a marketing ploy.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

i think season 2 might come right.. or fail.. who knows..

whats up with 6 part series - fukken lazy ass writers


have you guys seen wilfred? its messed up.. there was an old oz version that was quite good David Zuckerman has done a US version with elijah wood.. its pretty funny just watching a hobbit and a guy in a dog suit smoking bongs... but seriously.. there's some sick shit

[video=youtube;tKtUO3Glvuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKtUO3Glvuc[/video]



del66666 said:


> yep have to agree but this walking dead has started to get a little daft................


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

6part season mantz its just to see how its accepted audience wise, breaking bad was the same.

i downloaded the 1st season of that games n thrones ina few hrs was going at a nice speed, gonna give it a watch.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

i understand that but then the second season comes and its 6 episodes too and the third...




sambo020482 said:


> 6part season mantz its just to see how its accepted audience wise, breaking bad was the same.
> 
> i downloaded the 1st season of that games n thrones ina few hrs was going at a nice speed, gonna give it a watch.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

lazy fucking writers llololol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

like inbetweeners... you guys watch that ... that sick fuck jay was a funny little cunt...
6 episodes 3 seasons...
seems to be newer comedy sketches..

i suppose that kinda thing would get old if they did like 21 episodes.. everyone would be bitching about it going on too much..

fuck i love bitching..

edit: no wait ... thats bitches



sambo020482 said:


> lazy fucking writers llololol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> like inbetweeners... you guys watch that ... that sick fuck jay was a funny little cunt...
> 6 episodes 3 seasons...
> seems to be newer comedy sketches..
> 
> ...


you bitching again mantz lolol

i dont like comedy series really, watch all of prisonbreak,24,lost,breakingbad,weeds to name a few lol im a busy man honest lol

misfits was kinda comedy liked that.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you bitching again mantz lolol
> 
> i dont like comedy series really, watch all of prisonbreak,24,lost,breakingbad,weeds to name a few lol im a busy man honest lol
> 
> misfits was kinda comedy liked that.


lost was captivating untill the last season and then it was just shite and the ending was pathetic. the writers on that one failed big style (oh look we are all dead and what happened on the island happened but we all meet up in heaven in the last wierd season). sorry if i spoilt it for anone that hasnt seen it but if yo havnt just watch 1st 5 seasons and remember what i said lol. (i think it was possibly a rushed ending because they cut the seventh season out but even so get a good ending and make it worth my 6 years of watching).

rant over lol carry on


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lost was captivating untill the last season and then it was just shite and the ending was pathetic. the writers on that one failed big style (oh look we are all dead and what happened on the island happened but we all meet up in heaven in the last wierd season). sorry if i spoilt it for anone that hasnt seen it but if yo havnt just watch 1st 5 seasons and remember what i said lol. (i think it was possibly a rushed ending because they cut the seventh season out but even so get a good ending and make it worth my 6 years of watching).
> 
> rant over lol carry on


bravo couldnt av said it better meself m8 now start talking shit bout 24 and il go jack bauer on yaself lolol i love that 24 lolol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

oh and the inbetweeners was great anyone that didnt watch it was a bumder or a bus wanker lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

actually only watched 1st season of 24 and it was great, best new series i had seen in years but virgin decided we didnt want to watch sky 1 anymore and took it away so missed too many seasons i will have to download sometime cos that was really cool


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

Howe this new planet of the apes? Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

It's better to have a marathon anyway.. Watch the whole season in one sitting and about 40 joints.. 



Gavstar76 said:


> actually only watched 1st season of 24 and it was great, best new series i had seen in years but virgin decided we didnt want to watch sky 1 anymore and took it away so missed too many seasons i will have to download sometime cos that was really cool


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> actually only watched 1st season of 24 and it was great, best new series i had seen in years but virgin decided we didnt want to watch sky 1 anymore and took it away so missed too many seasons i will have to download sometime cos that was really cool


lol when watering the plants take 20mins max a day there plenty to watch n that 24 i fucking love m8, i turn into a fat lazy stoner jack bauer when watching lolol the missus tho i sometimes could possibly kill whilst watching when the bitch says ''how come he can stay awake so long'' lol hes fucking jack women show some respect! lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Howe this new planet of the apes? Anyone seen it yet?


shite mate stick to the old school with the real ending not the new one with the pants ending lol. yeah i will have to sit and watch each season 1 after another like that with about 400 joints . How many seasons of 24 did they make in the end??????


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

The world is about to end.. Let me go catch a 2 hour nap... Haha 
It's only 24 hours..



sambo020482 said:


> lol when watering the plants take 20mins max a day there plenty to watch n that 24 i fucking love m8, i turn into a fat lazy stoner jack bauer when watching lolol the missus tho i sometimes could possibly kill whilst watching when the bitch says ''how come he can stay awake so long'' lol hes fucking jack women show some respect! lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol when watering the plants take 20mins max a day there plenty to watch n that 24 i fucking love m8, i turn into a fat lazy stoner jack bauer when watching lolol the missus tho i sometimes could possibly kill whilst watching when the bitch says ''how come he can stay awake so long'' lol hes fucking jack women show some respect! lmao


just to prove your point i laughed hard when i read that and my missus said "whats you laughing at i dont understand even after reading the post lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

she watches me go threw seasons n finks he stays awake for yrs lmao lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

Read your own signature... 

Kidding 

Ended on 7




Gavstar76 said:


> shite mate stick to the old school with the real ending not the new one with the pants ending lol. yeah i will have to sit and watch each season 1 after another like that with about 400 joints . How many seasons of 24 did they make in the end??????


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> she watches me go threw seasons n finks he stays awake for yrs lmao lolol


whats that jack you been awake 144 hours where the fuck did you get your base from cos thats some strong shit lol.

EDIT: sorry kids base = uncut speed just so you know (cheap mans charlie with 10 times the buzz but 10 times the comedown lmao)


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

7 was the best that and 2 n 5 imo but i love em all if honest lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

Aahahahaha I had to explain how it worked to my girl about 5 times... Didn't get it either..




sambo020482 said:


> she watches me go threw seasons n finks he stays awake for yrs lmao lolol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Read your own signature...
> 
> Kidding
> 
> Ended on 7


cheers mantiszn you cunt i like your candour but you just saved me 20 seconds of looking so i could answer your post lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

Candour... What a lovely word... Oh no wait I meant cunt..



Gavstar76 said:


> cheers mantiszn you cunt i like your candour but you just saved me 20 seconds of looking so i could answer your post lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats what i love about you boys. you can call a spade a spade here without getting your teeth smacked out with it lmfao.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Thats what i love about you boys. you can call a spade a spade here without getting your teeth smacked out with it lmfao.


only the uk thread gavs try this shit in the journals or toke n talk with the yanks lool

still im off and its all fresh n new to yas see how long before ya get bored lol seen many a member from this thread vamoush lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Americans have there funny bone transplanted to there cock i think only way they get a laugh lol but as for sticking around i know what you are saying and i cant promise i will be here forever but i like the way you boys operate and i like to help people when i can so i should be here for a little while yet . Me visits may slow down a bit soon as me dads just come out of hospital after an operation for cancer and my missus is disabled so i look after her and bad days i dont get a lot of time but at the mo i have plenty of spare time on my hands and some good guys to talk to


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

i think the mods completely ignore this thread.. 
we rip each other to shreds but it's all just fun an games 



Gavstar76 said:


> Thats what i love about you boys. you can call a spade a spade here without getting your teeth smacked out with it lmfao.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Americans have there funny bone transplanted to there cock i think only way they get a laugh lol


shit did i just say that on a yank forum D'oh if i dont come on anymore after this post you know they booted my arse off here lmfao.

Good thing about them moderators lmfao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

like the foot long mantiszn was that dinner lol

more like 3 foot long judging from the avatar


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

mate with skills like that i bet you could afford new glasses if you wanted lmao.

[video=youtube;A94EEk2rZpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A94EEk2rZpU[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

it's a HS thing... 



Gavstar76 said:


> like the foot long mantiszn was that dinner lol
> 
> more like 3 foot long judging from the avatar


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone who likes a bitta beatboxing wants to see this shit its the mutts 

[video=youtube;e3kyNGVK-hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3kyNGVK-hI[/video]


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

finally the right link for the right video lmao and i am supposed to know what i am doing lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

one last vid for all the scottys in the house or will be in the house later 

[video=youtube;qciVXUHTN10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qciVXUHTN10[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

awww man i went to bed at like 10pm just woken up now wide awake fml !


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> awww man i went to bed at like 10pm just woken up now wide awake fml !


lmfao and were better to be than here dude lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it's a HS thing...


sorry dude didnt realise how long that clip was i was watching lmfao whats a HS thing then ???


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lmfao and were better to be than here dude lol


u guys on the box still ?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

no mate i am only up for a little while then off to bed i am fucked lol. That thing worked earlier but because i tried to speed it up too much it had a dirty taste (little burnt) but essentially worked so gonna try and get some more trim over next few days and start again and take it slow over few days to a week and see what happens


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> no mate i am only up for a little while then off to bed i am fucked lol. That thing worked earlier but because i tried to speed it up too much it had a dirty taste (little burnt) but essentially worked so gonna try and get some more trim over next few days and start again and take it slow over few days to a week and see what happens


hahaha fairplay mate i got a big bag of trim todo waiting for a mate to bring his BB's over, smoked some scissors build up this morning hardly fuck all in a small L got me battered for a couple of hours , im not smoking anything whilst this shit drys tho wanna get my tolerance down smoking an oz a week recently and starting to not feel much lol.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

bring that shit on mate eh . Cant wait for scissor day its gonna kick arse. we cut down every now and again it helps especially if you smoking loads. we havnt had too much lately as we been a little skint but roll on harvest moon mate cos we gonna be super glued to the couch for at least a week before we calm down on that shit lol and you knows it. Put a few vids up that will keep you going for an hour or two if they float ya boat


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

couch lock will look like childs play when this crop lands in our lap


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

took mine down on tues so will allow to try until next tues then im gonna remove the buds from stem and jar them for another week so its gonna be atleast two if not more until im smoking for free. Got on giving my 2 trees a good trim today so theres more light hitting bud now shes still leafy as fuck tho was more of a bush before


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah but hopefully the trim days will cover you for most of the wait eh mate, might save you a bit of money at least if not a whole lot


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 21, 2011)

off to bed now dude catch ya tmw


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

hahaha apprently the tv channels are off to bed too gonna be a long night lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 21, 2011)

well fuck tesco there iam happily sat doing my shopping took half hour to then find out they want £6 for delivery ? fuck that am i getting old or is that just come clear money robbing shit !


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

the Hallucinatory Substances forum... i think everyone there has taken too much acid and gone subway mental...

i'm waiting for some lucy to arrive so thought i'd join in 



Gavstar76 said:


> sorry dude didnt realise how long that clip was i was watching lmfao whats a HS thing then ???


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

try this... GRRX4F

need to have £50 min order..



Ontheball said:


> well fuck tesco there iam happily sat doing my shopping took half hour to then find out they want £6 for delivery ? fuck that am i getting old or is that just come clear money robbing shit !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

like the new avatar mantiszn 

anyone watching Wilfred? new stoner comedy about a dog, well funny.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

cheers don 
you too late! haha
have you seen the old ozzie version.. the us one is based on that.. both excellent



Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the new avatar mantiszn
> 
> anyone watching Wilfred? new stoner comedy about a dog, well funny.





mantiszn said:


> i think season 2 might come right.. or fail.. who knows..
> 
> whats up with 6 part series - fukken lazy ass writers
> 
> ...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

View attachment 1701447View attachment 1701446


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

what you say your growing now billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what you say your growing now billy?


There are 5 Northern Soul, 1 Moby Dick, 1 Cali Hash and 1 Blue Widow. Fuck knows whats what, got the seeds mixed up.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> cheers don
> you too late! haha
> have you seen the old ozzie version.. the us one is based on that.. both excellent


haha i usually am late...

the ozzy one isn't a patch on the yank one i reckon. which is unusual.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> try this... GRRX4F
> 
> need to have £50 min order..


heh cheers dude but unfortunatly no longer having a mrs has thrown me into the deep end with everything so on a budget now dont think ill be spending that much anymore.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

it has its moments.. but i agree the US one kicks the shit out of it..
fancy some peanut butter ice cream? hahaha
have you got ep 5 yet?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i usually am late...
> 
> the ozzy one isn't a patch on the yank one i reckon. which is unusual.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Holy fuck Sambo - just watched that "chechclear"

Scarred for life. Cheers m8


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck all your crappy TV series .... its all about torchwood !! 

** Takes cover ** Here comes the abuse !


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

is that the cowboy series?



RobbieP said:


> Fuck all your crappy TV series .... its all about torchwood !!
> 
> ** Takes cover ** Here comes the abuse !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it has its moments.. but i agree the US one kicks the shit out of it..
> fancy some peanut butter ice cream? hahaha
> have you got ep 5 yet?


 ahhhh man that was fucked up, aye just got ep 5 aint watched it ye t tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

quite quick for a beheading that, those mexicans take forever


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

Cowboy series lmao !! its the doctor who spin off thats nothing to do with doctor who lmao  Science-fiction and crime drama. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006m8ln


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

guys i go 2 plants about 4.5 ft there looking goodonly concern i have is theres some very long branches there fattening up nicely but i got a funny feeling when there bigger there gonna be falling all over the place any ideas ? sorry the pic is sideways


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

use some string to hold them in place , tie them lightly to the main stem


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

its fucking top heavy tho thats the problem i recon if i did that the whole sodding thing would fall lol needs repotting really but no car no soil so fuck it, Just wondering if i could strech a netting or some steel wire across the cab or if its just gonna be a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> heh cheers dude but unfortunatly no longer having a mrs has thrown me into the deep end with everything so on a budget now dont think ill be spending that much anymore.


odd since i aint ad a mrs ive ad more doe.........


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> odd since i aint ad a mrs ive ad more doe.........


We used to go halfs on everything and its the rent thats fucking me  might have to move :/


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> We used to go halfs on everything and its the rent thats fucking me  might have to move :/


be ok when you get a regular grow going mate......


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

wheres ttt ? sod ya posh scottish egg thingy , its all about heart attacks for me ! 6 rashers bacon , 2 eggs and half tin of beans !! Proper food  lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> be ok when you get a regular grow going mate......


yeah man thats what im hoping cuz dont want to leave this place landlord allows us to smoke weed here which is a massive bonus it hides the grow smell lol and my 2 house mates are good lads , i gotta stop smoking this wet shit lol or there will be nothing left by the time any drys lol but ive constantly got a plant reading to go into flower so once i have a routine should be good , definatly decided im a dont give a fuck grower tho stick it under the light feed when i can be arsed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> its fucking top heavy tho thats the problem i recon if i did that the whole sodding thing would fall lol needs repotting really but no car no soil so fuck it, Just wondering if i could strech a netting or some steel wire across the cab or if its just gonna be a royal pain in the ass.


Stick a cain in there to support the main stem and then tie the others up or stick 4 cains in each side and tie the side branches to them


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

think im gonna build something to go around the plant ive have bamboo but pots really aint big enough , i need a hydro set up im screwed without soil lol , i may just even end up putting chicken wire around them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

A bit too late to SCROG them m8. I would just tie them up. Open them out


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

whats a scrog dude ? :/


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Its the thing your talking about with chicken wire. U need to do it just before u go 12/12. I would advise with your setup. Promotes lots of colas. Google it m8. Real easy


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its the thing your talking about with chicken wire. U need to do it just before u go 12/12. I would advise with your setup. Promotes lots of colas. Google it m8. Real easy


ah really ?! what would be the problem with doing it now ? i wasnt going to clamp round the plant more of a border for them to rest against when they get big.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

They look as if they are about 2/3 weeks into flower. I wouldnae scrog, I would just tie them up(bit of LST)


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

he aint on about scroggin billy , he is on about wrapping chicken wire around the sides so it dont tip over ... that would be fine mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

i need something to convert into a big enough grow area for just one plant , got a 250w hps and a 4inch fan/filter spare ... needs to be stealth ... any ideas ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> he aint on about scroggin billy , he is on about wrapping chicken wire around the sides so it dont tip over ... that would be fine mate


My Scottish brain eh.lol Cheaper buying string and tie. I would worry the wire would get hot next to the light and create extra heat. Looks like there is gonae be heat issues there


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah really ?! what would be the problem with doing it now ? i wasnt going to clamp round the plant more of a border for them to rest against when they get big.


Mate id just put 4 caines it each side of your pots and put about 6 really strechy elastic bands around your pot then work your way up the caines with them its easier than you think and does a a nice job but i trim all fan leaves off and all that will shade your bud!!


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i need something to convert into a big enough grow area for just one plant , got a 250w hps and a 4inch fan/filter spare ... needs to be stealth ... any ideas ?


that one in my pic is 250 mate andi have to have the doors open when lights on or its burn time !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i need something to convert into a big enough grow area for just one plant , got a 250w hps and a 4inch fan/filter spare ... needs to be stealth ... any ideas ?


6x6 ft shed!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

What about this Robbie - http://www.furniturebycsn.co.uk/Tvilum-75293-TVK1732.html


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

something for a laid back friday afternoon

[video=youtube;67xQN8uvBTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67xQN8uvBTA[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mate id just put 4 caines it each side of your pots and put about 6 really strechy elastic bands around your pot then work your way up the caines with them its easier than you think and does a a nice job but i trim all fan leaves off and all that will shade your bud!!


i gave them a trim yesterday actually, the pic i was using was a few days old

thats an updated picture i just posted still shaded down the bottom even tho i removed a fuck load , do u guys think i should remove more leaves ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

I never remove fan leaves. Thats their solar panels. If they are blocking bud, open them up with string, ie LST


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

lazy mate and my plants seem to thrive when i do it :/ wish that other fucker in there would stop streching tho !


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

that's what the screen (scrog) does... make it grow outward rather than up... great stuff..
i've done some scrog (did las' mm scrog) with a mix of supercroppin this time round.. my bushes are like twice as wide as high.. lol

link >> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html



Ontheball said:


> lazy mate and my plants seem to thrive when i do it :/ wish that other fucker in there would stop streching tho !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> lazy mate and my plants seem to thrive when i do it :/ wish that other fucker in there would stop streching tho !


Tie the fucker at a right angel m8. Screw a screw into the wall, tie it onto that. The lower buds will benifit too. Its a personal thing but I never remove leafs unless their dead


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

i agree... rather just tuck them or tie them..



supersillybilly said:


> Tie the fucker at a right angel m8. Screw a screw into the wall, tie it onto that. The lower buds will benifit too. Its a personal thing but I never remove leafs unless their dead


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What about this Robbie - http://www.furniturebycsn.co.uk/Tvilum-75293-TVK1732.html


Did u check this out robbie. Think Im going to get one and keep a mother in there


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i agree... rather just tuck them or tie them..


Sounds sexual, or is that coz my birds been on her period for the last 5 days. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

you don't ride the crimson tide billy? hahaha




me neither that shit freaks me out... bloody knob.. literally..



supersillybilly said:


> Sounds sexual, or is that coz my birds been on her period for the last 5 days. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sounds sexual, or is that coz my birds been on her period for the last 5 days. lol


They love it when they are on.............


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Did u check this out robbie. Think Im going to get one and keep a mother in there


Just checked it , looks good mate , i used to use a wardrobe before i got my tent , tents had to go away for the time being and old wardrobe is now long gone but you might be onto sumit here


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuckinnnnnnnnnnnn LOVE it u slaggggggg. (said in a wanker cockney accent) lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

What do you call 6.9?

A good 69 interrupted by a period....


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

hahahah fuck that mate been there done that and well pulled out looked like id been fucking stabbed mate covered even up to the belly button never again !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I never remove fan leaves. Thats their solar panels. If they are blocking bud, open them up with string, ie LST


Shit billy i thought u knew betta than that old fossle !! 
Why dont they just die seems as i take all the energy from them bro? Im not dissin ya bro but people that have been there and done it properly will tell u the same that it does increase yeilds and brings in betta mature buds than u would normaly of done without doing it!!
Shit bro ill post a picture later on of my last crop and i took everythin off !!
It was literally a plant of bud and branches lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Shit billy i thought u knew betta than that old fossle !!
> Why dont they just die seems as i take all the energy from them bro? Im not dissin ya bro but people that have been there and done it properly will tell u the same that it does increase yeilds and brings in betta mature buds than u would normaly of done without doing it!!
> Shit bro ill post a picture later on of my last crop and i took everythin off !!
> It was literally a plant of bud and branches lol


i went down the my plants are babys and must not damage them route , doesnt make as good a budz as hack n slash lol

btw that drobe gonna me big enough ? just measured my cabs its , H 175cm W 100cm D 65cm. anymore than two is just a struggle , i know ur going for 1 mother but still :/


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Shit billy i thought u knew betta than that old fossle !!
> Why dont they just die seems as i take all the energy from them bro? Im not dissin ya bro but people that have been there and done it properly will tell u the same that it does increase yeilds and brings in betta mature buds than u would normaly of done without doing it!!
> Shit bro ill post a picture later on of my last crop and i took everythin off !!
> It was literally a plant of bud and branches lol


Im a lazy cunt and can't really be fucked trimming(same wae ma pubes lol) but if you say it increases bud I'm all for it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i went down the my plants are babys and must not damage them route , doesnt make as good a budz as hack n slash lol
> 
> btw that drobe gonna me big enough ? just measured my cabs its , H 175cm W 100cm D 65cm. anymore than two is just a struggle , i know ur going for 1 mother but still :/


I was thinking that thers is going to be loads of clippings coming off it, so never really going to get that big


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Pruning/leafing

Leafing is one of the most misunderstood techniques.. In the mind of the cultivator, several reasons exist for removing leaves. Many feel that large shade leaves draw energy from the flowering plant, and therefore the flowering clusters will be smaller. It is felt that by removing the leaves, surplus energy will be available, and large floral clusters will be formed. Also, some feel that inhibitors of flowering, synthesized in the leaves during the long noninductive days of summer, may be stored in the older leaves that were formed during the noninductive photoperiod. Possibly, if these inhibitor-laden leaves are removed, the plant will proceed to flower, and maturation will be accelerated. Large leaves shade the inner portions of the plant, and small atrophied floral clusters may begin to develop if they receive more light.
In actuality, few if any of the theories behind leafing give any indication of validity. Indeed, leafing possibly serves to defeat its original purpose. Large leaves have a definite function in the growth and development. They serve as photosynthetic factories for the production of sugars and other necessary growth sub stances. They also create shade, but at the same time they are collecting valuable solar energy and producing foods that will be used during the floral development of the plant. Premature removal of leaves may cause stunting, because the potential for photosynthesis is reduced. As these leaves age and lose their ability to carry on photo synthesis they turn chlorotie (yellow) and fall to the ground. In humid areas care is taken to remove the yellow or brown leaves, because they might invite attack by fungus. During chlorosis the plant breaks down substances, such as chlorophylls, and translocates the molecular components to a new growing part of the plant, such as the flowers. Your ladies begin to lose their larger leaves when they enter the flowering stage, and this trend continues until senescence. It is more efficient for the plant to reuse the energy and various molecular components of existing chlorophyll than to synthesize new chlorophyll at the time of flowering. During flowering this energy is needed to form floral clusters and ripen seeds.
Removing large amounts of leaves may interfere with the metabolic balance of the plant. If this metabolic change occurs too late in the season it could interfere with floral development and delay maturation. If any floral inhibitors are removed, the intended effect of accelerating flowering will probably be counteracted by metabolic upset in the plant. Removal of shade leaves does facilitate more light reaching the center of the plant, but if there is not enough food energy produced in the leaves, the small internal floral clusters will probably not grow any larger. Leaf removal may also cause sex reversal resulting from a metabolic change.
If leaves must be removed, the petiole is cut so that at least an inch remains attached to the stalk. Weaknesses in the limb axis at the node result if the leaves are pulled off at the abscission layer while they are still green. Care is taken to see that the shriveling petiole does not invite fungus attack.
It should be remembered that, regardless of strain or environmental conditions, the plant strives to reproduce, and reproduction is favored by early maturation. This produces a situation where plants are trying to mature and reproduce as fast as possible. Although the purpose of leafing is to speed maturation, disturbing the natural progressive growth of a plant probably interferes with its rapid development.
Your plants grow largest when provided with plentiful nutrients, sunlight, and water and left alone to grow and mature naturally. It must be remembered that any alteration of the natural life cycle will affect productivity. Imaginative combinations and adaptations of propagation techniques exist, based on specific situations of cultivation. Logical choices are made to direct the natural growth cycle to favor the timely maturation of those products sought by the cultivator, without sacrificing seed or clone production.

A Guy called Bricktop on here posted this, and he knows his shit. Basically he says only remove leafs when they are dead. Again there are so many opinions


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im a lazy cunt and can't really be fucked trimming(same wae ma pubes lol) but if you say it increases bud I'm all for it.


and u can hash ur trim  little to tied u over until its done


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

bah read the first 6 lines , billy long and short mate we dont take all the fans i mean look at mine its trimmed but still got a fuck loads of leaves its good to have good light penetration through your canopy as all the lower shit will grow twice 3 times what i would have done in shade and your main colas still produce nicely , its not about making it anorexic its more about removing a few chosen leafs to get the light around the plant better.


I had 6 at one point m8 did 3 trimemd 3 untouched , trimmed always produced more than untouched.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

nom nom....


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

looks like a nice bud m8, my shits still on the dry but it looks better with each day but im more excited about whats on the go atm than those tiddlers i took down


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

tiny unmature bud still weeks from finish in these pics, must av been cause i didnt prune lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> View attachment 1701597View attachment 1701596View attachment 1701595
> 
> tiny unmature bud still weeks from finish in these pics, must av been cause i didnt prune lol


im guessing ur using 400-600 + ? they look nice m8. im not saying u must do it , just as good with prune just as good without its personal choice


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

well fuck id love to doss here all day but i gotta start thinking about getting my ass to work


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

its a never ending arugument m8 i was just being a nob lol and it didnt even take a bottle of vodka lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

i believe its beer o clock - my favourite time of the day



sambo020482 said:


> its a never ending arugument m8 i was just being a nob lol and it didnt even take a bottle of vodka lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i believe its beer o clock - my favourite time of the day[/Q
> 
> you alky lol me being the responsible drinker i am never start until at least 5 lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

you sure you haven't had a few already? can't even keep em quotes together



sambo020482 said:


> mantiszn said:
> 
> 
> > i believe its beer o clock - my favourite time of the day[/Q
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

see what you've done now.. you've broken it sambs..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Im off tae the boozer. Fuck it.


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont get getting pissed just make me feel like utter crap lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2011)

i don't drink to get drunk.. if i am at home..
if i'm out i drink to get shitfaced...





Ontheball said:


> i dont get getting pissed just make me feel like utter crap lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 22, 2011)

fuck me 2 pages to read and its not even blody dinner time yet lmao. Teach me to go shopping before looking at posts


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 22, 2011)

To those that are interested ive a journal goin on with me strain and shit in the grow journal section if people wanna c how i roll lol ghetto skanker loll no only jokin boys should get interesting tho with me after my goal of 80+ oz just using 3x600 watt hps !!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 22, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> To those that are interested ive a journal goin on with me strain and shit in the grow journal section if people wanna c how i roll lol ghetto skanker loll no only jokin boys should get interesting tho with me after my goal of 80+ oz just using 3x600 watt hps !!


Mate I will follow that for sure. Wanna see if you reach your target and see how well those 3x600w do


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 22, 2011)

cut my hedges in half last week as they hadnt been cut in a few years lol. just outside burning that shit in our new incinerator. lush


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 22, 2011)

incinerator??u got lotsa bodys t get rid of?lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 22, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> incinerator??u got lotsa bodys t get rid of?lol


lmfao yeah do wanna come and help, make sure you dont slip though lmao. no little bin type thing with holes in


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> fuck me 2 pages to read and its not even blody dinner time yet lmao. Teach me to go shopping before looking at posts


See, this is where we tend to differ, when i get back from work and i've two pages to read, i say go fuck yourselves, post a random post and start the thread from there  I got better things to be doing than catching up on threads, like beer and weed and sitting still 

I went shopping after work, i feel rather bad spending £350 that i desperately need for car insurance but mwahahaha, lots of good food and booze among other things 

Oh, and one of these











And one of these also for good measure 





Bring on the weekend


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> See, this is where we tend to differ, when i get back from work and i've two pages to read, i say go fuck yourselves, post a random post and start the thread from there  I got better things to be doing than catching up on threads, like beer and weed and sitting still
> 
> I went shopping after work, i feel rather bad spending £350 that i desperately need for car insurance but mwahahaha, lots of good food and booze among other things


how did you know i posted that if you didnt look back lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

nice1 on the volcano ttt, buzz report please cause i no you got a high tolerance and ive always been scared off buying 1 cause heard the buzz is different n not as strong some say???




my slh (fingerz pheno) at day 53 of 12/12


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

What can i say, i have sharp eyes, i noticed it as i was scrolling to the bottom  that;'s generally how i read threads, scroll for the pictures or words or phrases that stick out haha

That's exactly what i heard sambo mate, i've had my launchbox for a month odd, barely used it but when i do it does get me mashed to an extent, but is a bit too much work, great for out and about though. I blew the bag up with air, and for me to clear it it is 3 hits minimum, and that was just plain air and inhaling to my full potential, could be good  Gonna wait on the new cheese to dry before using it, stuff i'm on at the moment is wank, rather nuked it instead of dried it alas. If i can get myself to use it regularly though, i'll have covered it's price in 12 months  Although i have beer and gin, so that statement is most likely bollocks and i'll have broken it by the end of the evening


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 22, 2011)

lol ttt well at least i stood out. thanks


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> wheres ttt ? sod ya posh scottish egg thingy , its all about heart attacks for me ! 6 rashers bacon , 2 eggs and half tin of beans !! Proper food  lol
> 
> View attachment 1701511


now thats a fucking sarnie!!!! i love it m8 i want 1!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice1 on the volcano ttt, buzz report please cause i no you got a high tolerance and ive always been scared off buying 1 cause heard the buzz is different n not as strong some say???


Shit works! 1 bag and i'm a happy care bear. I can see myself using this an awful lot. One pretty big annoying thing that you should expect but for some reason you don't, well i didn't , you're essentially sat there shaking a carrier bag. crinkle crinkle crinkle. Could potentially require a film to be paused or volume raised etc when using. 

End of this post, i'm I am I feel like a totem pole! How righteous they must feel  That was one bag, you get about 4 per "bowl" and each bowl is pittance, i put two good pinches of ground bud, and apparently you can then make oils and butter with it once it's done as it's not all used up. Woop, pay for itself in no time!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> wheres ttt ? sod ya posh scottish egg thingy , its all about heart attacks for me ! 6 rashers bacon , 2 eggs and half tin of beans !! Proper food  lol
> 
> View attachment 1701511


Haha, I ent no healthy eating vegetarian, i bulk buy pepperami's so i can eat 5 at a time  steak is great but pork just rocks! that looks rather tempting to say the least.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

try these choc brownies see em in sainsburys when very stoned fucking niiiice.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

Mmm, I like their offerings on the whole so should be good  I'm currently sat here admiring the fact that is peas in the pod, they are one of the true wonders of this world.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Im pretty hammered. Girls away to a hen doo, left to my own devices


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1701947View attachment 1701946
> 
> Im pretty hammered. Girls away to a hen doo, left to my own devices


nice hash sbilly if only ya new how to use the fairy lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice hash sbilly if only ya new how to use the fairy lmao


Your making me feel bad ya cunt.....aye got a bit of so called "Gold Seal" Get a taxi up here, Ill pay


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Your making me feel bad ya cunt.....aye got a bit of so called "Gold Seal" Get a taxi up here, Ill pay


ignore me geezer im just pissed up...


----------



## Airwave (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Your making me feel bad ya cunt.....aye got a bit of so called "Gold Seal" Get a taxi up here, Ill pay


I remember smoking that way back. It only used to come around a couple of times a year.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Your making me feel bad ya cunt.....aye got a bit of so called "Gold Seal" Get a taxi up here, Ill pay


wow mate is that the proper squidgy gold seal ??? not seen that about for years! whats the price on it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> wow mate is that the proper squidgy gold seal ??? not seen that about for years! whats the price on it?


just got 60 a q. But there is loads. Im on it. Cut out the middle man


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ignore me geezer im just pissed up...


Taxi to jock land


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

you'll have to hook me up mate , i cud make you a killing round here with that  lol ... always wondered how to make your hash squidgy? ... bubble hash comes out like soap bar and all hash tutorials make solid soap bars aswell


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you'll have to hook me up mate , i cud make you a killing round here with that  lol ... always wondered how to make your hash squidgy? ... bubble hash comes out like soap bar and all hash tutorials make solid soap bars aswell


my mistake its 60 a half. My bad.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> my mistake its 60 a half. My bad.


oldskool weed prices lol i used to get gold seal n red seal £40 a oz 10yr ago


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats what Im doing


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha, i'm tempted to stick a game on myself, not sure what i've got, possibly counter strike 

Been looking at the free vapbong that i got with the volcano, looks almost perfect for portable concentrates, for a freebie it better not beat my flightbox else i'll be pissed, spent a good bit of money on that, althouhg it still has it' own style  ill justify it as i have to


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

so.. anyone know how they make hash squidgy ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so.. anyone know how they make hash squidgy ?


acetone and added shit basically. Its all a marketing product


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

just found this ... anyone agree with it ?

the difference is, the soft squidgy black hash is made from trichs that are taken from the plant while its still alive and in full bloom (notice how sticky a fresh resinous plant is).. traditionally the farmer rubs his hands over all the plants in the field (or nowadays i think they walk through the field wearing a leather apron), collecting lots of sticky resin.. he scrapes this off and rolls into a ball. its usually mixed with some local ingredients like tea or whatever is tradionally used in that region, black hash isnt usually contaminated with the crap they put in soapbar, its made to the same recipe/methods by farmers who have being do so for generations and each hash is disticitive to that region..like fine cheeses. 

the solid hashes are pressed trichromes, from a cut and dried plant. the trichromes have lost thier water molecule and are no longer sticky. they need to be pressed or bound together. as the water molecule isnt there anymore, several differences in the dried trichrome give it a different colour and taste.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

What I know- Soft black usually comes from africa, mainly lebanon(spelling) I know its strong, usually off the first wash, again I think its a marketing ploy, the black colour and gold/red seal. Any dope u dont need to burn to put in a doobie is usually good. No?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089 

acetone can be ya friend lol good to wash coke.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

when i was young we used to get squidgy hash that bubbled up when you lit it , dealers used to say it was because it got imported inside fuel tanks ... nice to know i smoked petrol lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089
> 
> acetone can be ya friend lol good to wash coke.


I'd end up with none left.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> when i was young we used to get squidgy hash that bubbled up when you lit it , dealers used to say it was because it got imported inside fuel tanks ... nice to know i smoked petrol lol


We have all smoked desiel.....cough, cough, ma heads bursting.lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> when i was young we used to get squidgy hash that bubbled up when you lit it , dealers used to say it was because it got imported inside fuel tanks ... nice to know i smoked petrol lol


they used to break open those jelly sleeping pills and mix the liquid in to make the black stronger and more oily........cant remember what the pills were called


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'd end up with none left.lol


thats the prob m8 and also after ya wana go smash up the person who sold that .6 as as 8ball lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> they used to break open those jelly sleeping pills and mix the liquid in to make the black stronger and more oily........cant remember what the pills were called


tamazepam jelly although unless seen im thinking another myth like skaggy pills lol end of day ya aint gonne mix expensive drugs with a drug that cost less??? thats why its mostly myth. also i doubt jelly temazepam would smoke to well lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> tamazepam jelly although unless seen im thinking another myth like skaggy pills lol end of day ya aint gonne mix expensive drugs with a drug that cost less??? thats why its mostly myth. also i doubt jelly temazepam would smoke to well lol


yeah thats the pills..had a big dealer mate used to do it...got loads of cheap stuff straight from the hospital.............he used to pull all sorts of tricks.......gone now bless his soul.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

beeswax used to be the big thing around here , they used to cut loads of dope with it back in the day


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone remember that shit soap bar that used to have lumps of plastic in it like chopped up tesco bags n crap lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah was all like that in the end............


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

is it change ya avator week here on riu


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> is it change ya avator week here on riu


ive changed it 5 times since yesterday lol......


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

im running out of bud.............


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

only fools n horses was mint !!
david jason can do as much frost as he wants but he will always be del boy lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im running out of bud.............


grow some more then! lolol


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 22, 2011)

@ del66666... thats the best one tho....

when i seen it i instantly taught of them running out of the mist..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

nar best is when they buy them blow up dolls that explode lolol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> @ del66666... thats the best one tho....
> 
> when i seen it i instantly taught of them running out of the mist..


i reckon you are spot on mate......real classic..


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im running out of bud.............


me 2 mate ... its a killer lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> grow some more then! lolol


i am mate....had that bacon scare so had to start again...........lucky i got the volcano to make it last longer...........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> me 2 mate ... its a killer lol
> View attachment 1702174


you got no more to cut?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nar best is when they buy them blow up dolls that explode lolol


lets face it they were all good in their time............


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lets face it they were all good in their time............


they where del i loved em all, especially when damien was born lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

no more to cut for me mate , thats it .. got a oz owed to me from a mate and got another mate finishing a plant off for me but other than that ..... bah !


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> they where del i loved em all, especially when damien was born lolol


oh yeah the devil child......not often a really good series comes along......


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> no more to cut for me mate , thats it .. got a oz owed to me from a mate and got another mate finishing a plant off for me but other than that ..... bah !


thats harsh mate..............


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> no more to cut for me mate , thats it .. got a oz owed to me from a mate and got another mate finishing a plant off for me but other than that ..... bah !


your gonna av a serious case of nosmokealitis lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

you all know how to cheer me up !! lol bastards


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

according to the government weed is a stepping stone drug anyway so once iv ran out ill have to buy some smack! stupid dicks lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2011)

Hate to break it to them but it because i was 17 and pissed that i tried weed


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> according to the government weed is a stepping stone drug anyway so once iv ran out ill have to buy some smack! stupid dicks lol


go for it bro ava smackattack lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> go for it bro ava smackattack lmao


haha ill pass bro


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> haha ill pass bro


pass this way then cause im outa drugs n booze now lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

you lot seen this .. africans make me laugh !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjnrLt3VuSM


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo you eata da poopoop lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> sambo you eata da poopoop lmao


il eat,smoke,drink anything aslong as it gets ya wrecked lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> il eat,smoke,drink anything aslong as it gets ya wrecked lolol


dunno if it will get ya wrecked but acording to the africans your life will never be same again lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

whats thats fucked up fucked up shit they sniff in the african ghettos jenkem??? basically ya own shit fermented!!! lmao google it.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you lot seen this .. africans make me laugh !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjnrLt3VuSM


_".....Poo poo!"_

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 22, 2011)

ive done a fuckin dura


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ive done a fuckin dura


what crashed, got your grow bust?.got off your head.shagged the barmaid


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ive done a fuckin dura


hope alls well mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2011)

another avator dell lol , love abit of pennywise the clown


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ive done a fuckin dura


you died ya hair ginger? ya nutter lol


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

lol it stuck


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ive done a fuckin dura


you alright?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, is pulling a worse chin than me.lolololololol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

lol cheers for concern fellas, i thought we just called getting fucked a dura? hahaha. went out for a "staff fishin trip" where we all just got battered, didnt catch a single fish n some of the lads crashed their bikes goin back, was a good do.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 23, 2011)

im a mashedmongomongrel tday thot i wud wake n bake afta 9 months of no wake n abake.
bad idea meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh guds idea


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

lol bam, not gonna be fun when baby starts crying either!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 23, 2011)

the wife is feeding him so meens a gud hour to ko  an coffeeee up

hows shnizzle wi u matey?i cutmy autos i reckon between a q and 10 gram..a haf if verrrry lucky.

their hangin by ther baws thenow dryin.


any1 got some dryin info???iv always stuck em in airing cupboard upside down in dark.

should i have air circulating or anyfin else


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

Won't get any drying info from me mate, i'm 2 odd years in and still working on that one  Might have cracked it this time though, at the end of the day the slower th dry the better while keeping the posibility of mould in mind.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

morning all, think im gonna wake n bake .... then go back to bed ... its a hard life ay


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 23, 2011)

morning do us 1 of the breakfast sarnies please m8 im fucking starved lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm perched on the corner of my bed, know if i try and move there's a hangover just waiting to jump me. I'm getting rather tempted by food as well though, tempted to experiment hollowing and stuffing a chicken breast, with smoked bacon!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> morning do us 1 of the breakfast sarnies please m8 im fucking starved lol


i would but ...... i cant be arsed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2011)

my heads a shed today. session in the boozer few lines of the charge and then half a bottle of voddy with me pal. nnothin to eat all day. my brains actually trying to escape through my eyes this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2011)

you making the bacon butties like robbie? double egg in mine lad


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you making the bacon butties like robbie? double egg in mine lad


lol don ... ketchup ? or time of the month blood i think you geordies call it


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

thats not bad for a first bam, you going LED next? 

exactly how I feel don, dogtits!


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

this mornin im fellin like ive just been born brand new!!!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a few pics today at start of week 6 12/12 (camera batterys need charging D'oh). Got few brown hairs showing on one of the girls now just waiting for her to plump up a bit now hopefully


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Just a few pics today at start of week 6 12/12 (camera batterys need charging D'oh). Got few brown hairs showing on one of the girls now just waiting for her to plump up a bit now hopefully
> View attachment 1702783View attachment 1702784View attachment 1702785View attachment 1702786View attachment 1702787View attachment 1702788



looking nice mate


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheers robbie . only have 1or2 small problems and that 1 of my girls has some small yellow/brown spots which i think is nute lock or lack of nitrogen.Have had a good research and everyone has said remove leaves with spots and as so close to finishing don't bother messing with it as its only the one. If any of you boys think different give me a shout but apart from that for my first grow i am very impressed with NFT and a single 600w. just need to spread the light more evenly next time so all my girls finish at the same time


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

im thinking about NFT or some type of airpot for when im set up again. how easy was it to maintain ?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im thinking about NFT or some type of airpot for when im set up again. how easy was it to maintain ?


so easy mate i go in and top up every day or 2 depending on how hot its been and ph test and adjust every time i top up. I could probably leave for longer but as its first grow i want to keep checking it lol. We have the GT604 they say 10-12 plants but i guess only if you scrogging. I think we will get another and put 6 in each for better space and lighting


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

do you have a pic of your NFT set up mate? what size rockwell do you use for the roots?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not right now but if you wait for my battery's to charge i will take some tonight for you and post . I started seedlings in the very small cubes about 1inch x1inch (just cut a small dip for the seed to sit) and then when they started showing roots i placed them inside 3inch x3inch (they just push into a precut dip in the rockwool). You should soak your rockwool before using most people say 24 hours in correct PH water but some say between 12-24, i soaked mine for 12 and all was good. Ph in NFT lot lower than soil at about 5.5-6 so having PH down is handy. I use Canna vega and flores A+B and Dr Hornbys Big Bud. Think Canna is PH neutral but Big Bud is'nt. From what I have read on many posts PH is one of the biggest things that will hamper your NFT grow but had no major problems yet


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

as for air pots mate, I have never grown with them but the place I got all my bits had chilli's growing in air pots and were massive plants. The guy told me he had never seen such growth with any other system but I have no idea how easy they are to maintain


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thats not bad for a first bam, you going LED next?
> 
> exactly how I feel don, dogtits!


first time for cfl and stealthyness

iv only ever done grows with 400whps before,i just gotta keep it in a cupboard which is shite,really want a 600watter.

wouldnt mind tryin LED for stealth as ther is little heat compared to my fuckin gay big cfls which giv off a lot of heat


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, them cfls are fairly chunky alright! LEDs are just expensive as foo. Grifta seems to have done well with em though


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 23, 2011)

yhar twas grifftas grow that makes me wanna try it expensive but long hours useage eh or lifespan


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

You lot heard amy winehouse is dead ... stupid bitch should of gone to rehab n said yes yes yes lmao !


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuck re-hab. Live n let live then die  i read one story talking about 3 times last week she drank till she passed out, i reckon i'm right fuckled lads


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 23, 2011)

her voice was scratchy , songs where awfull and she looked like a drag queen ... amy winehouse will be sorely missed in todays music scene ....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

i reckon she topped herself ....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree, the stuff that went down in Her last gig must have left her feeling pretty much as low as low get's, although i don't know too much about her so who knows where her rock bottom is, but i also know that once you're drunk and you have that mindset, OD'ing on things is far far too easy an options, i've been there and done that, although to little success obviously


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 23, 2011)

well i actually feel pretty sad bout it addiction is a fucked up fing which many you smokers i hope never have to go through stick with just the smoke boys trust, and i dunno if she topped herself maybe? but booze n the wrong presciption drugs is enough to kill ya dunno if any1 even nos what oxycontin is but i ordered a load from brazil bout 6-7yrs ago cause i was a junkie at the time n wanted something different lol

only cause my friend came back to his flat early from a fishing trip and found me with green shit spewing out me gob n ina cold bath lol i musta need a wash i carnt remeber lol anyway paramedics said i was minits away from death spent a fair time in hospital on that 1 lol it aint hard to od intentional or not.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Put my critical auto in total darkness at 12 o'clock today and I'm gona leave it in there for 2 days. i got half oz of some kinda kush possible lemon or some shit but it smells/tastes similar to the sample I had off it  . Has anyone grown a critical auto I got it from feminisedseeds.co.uk 
I think I'll probably get around 10 grams dry min I hope it's only just over a foot lol I'll get some pics up as soon as I can get on a computer


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

kept that near OD in the dark for a while sambo, glad you posted it though, shows how easy it is on that shit. im not into opiates at all, dont cut the mustard for what i like. stimulant pyschosis is always on the cards though 

heres a pic of my tent at week 6 for all you cats who dont follow my thread


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> well i actually feel pretty sad bout it addiction is a fucked up fing which many you smokers i hope never have to go through stick with just the smoke boys trust, and i dunno if she topped herself maybe? but booze n the wrong presciption drugs is enough to kill ya dunno if any1 even nos what oxycontin is but i ordered a load from brazil bout 6-7yrs ago cause i was a junkie at the time n wanted something different lol
> 
> only cause my friend came back to his flat early from a fishing trip and found me with green shit spewing out me gob n ina cold bath lol i musta need a wash i carnt remeber lol anyway paramedics said i was minits away from death spent a fair time in hospital on that 1 lol it aint hard to od intentional or not.


bro at the end of the day she did the drugs now her family has to live with the consequences she was a selfish diva that had the world at her feet and she needed drugs??? i mean come on can u all believe the shit that she put her family through. not tryin to sound as tho im 1 betta than u bro but i was runnin crack wen i was 15 for yardies that saw i was weak and was up for anythin to make money and i mean alot of money and i turned to them myself but i soon realized that there is more to life than being a little rich crackhead and dragging ur familys name through mud any1 can brake free of addiction but only if u want 2 urself !! did she? answer that and you ll not feel sorry for her for long but her family is another thing all together


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

someone died then?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> kept that near OD in the dark for a while sambo, glad you posted it though, shows how easy it is on that shit. im not into opiates at all, dont cut the mustard for what i like. stimulant pyschosis is always on the cards though
> 
> heres a pic of my tent at week 6 for all you cats who dont follow my thread


looking nice mate really nice indeed!!


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 23, 2011)

There looking nice wowgrow I'll take a look at your journal


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

cheers fellas. 

for those who havent heard, there was a shooting and a bombing in norway, pretty horrible. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/23/us-norway-blast-idUSTRE76L2VI20110723


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro at the end of the day she did the drugs now her family has to live with the consequences she was a selfish diva that had the world at her feet and she needed drugs??? i mean come on can u all believe the shit that she put her family through. not tryin to sound as tho im 1 betta than u bro but i was runnin crack wen i was 15 for yardies that saw i was weak and was up for anythin to make money and i mean alot of money and i turned to them myself but i soon realized that there is more to life than being a little rich crackhead and dragging ur familys name through mud any1 can brake free of addiction but only if u want 2 urself !! did she? answer that and you ll not feel sorry for her for long but her family is another thing all together


??? did you even read my origanal post??? what the fuck has oxycontin overdoses got to do with running crack for yardies at 15 lmao i give up.

my riu time is at a end the friends ive made no me email n number but im done, see no more point talking drunken shite on here learnt all i need and dont need to bait it up any more than i have been. its been emotional lol

take care all stay safe.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ??? did you even read my origanal post??? what the fuck has oxycontin overdoses got to do with running crack for yardies at 15 lmao i give up.
> 
> my riu time is at a end the friends ive made no me email n number but im done, see no more point talking drunken shite on here learnt all i need and dont need to bait it up any more than i have been. its been emotional lol
> 
> take care all stay safe.


did i miss something mate..you off for good.............bloody ell


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> cheers fellas.
> 
> for those who havent heard, there was a shooting and a bombing in norway, pretty horrible.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/23/us-norway-blast-idUSTRE76L2VI20110723


yep really bad stuff mate..poor kids.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

LONG LIVE THE FAIRY! hahahaha see you on the other side bro


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ??? did you even read my origanal post??? what the fuck has oxycontin overdoses got to do with running crack for yardies at 15 lmao i give up.
> 
> my riu time is at a end the friends ive made no me email n number but im done, see no more point talking drunken shite on here learnt all i need and dont need to bait it up any more than i have been. its been emotional lol
> 
> take care all stay safe.


 Take care sambo, thanks for advice and laughs, shame you off mate


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> cheers fellas.
> 
> for those who havent heard, there was a shooting and a bombing in norway, pretty horrible.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/23/us-norway-blast-idUSTRE76L2VI20110723


 It is a shame that so many lives are ruined by the actions of so few


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> It is a shame that so many lives are ruined by the actions of so few


and for what..........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2011)

liddell v silva on ch 5 at the moment ufc 79..

edit : for those who ain't seen it or wanna see it again...


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and for what..........


exactly, all we can hope is that each generation learns from the last and less and less things like this happen but you can please some people all the time and all people some of the time but you can never please all the people all of the time so there will always be somebody rebelling something somewhere


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> liddell v silva on ch 5 at the moment ufc 79..
> 
> edit : for those who ain't seen it or wanna see it again...


 
seen it a few times now, but still great every time i watch it, that pound for pound punching , not like khan to night that runs about 10miles in a ring lol,


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 23, 2011)

I love ufc


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you watch the Tyson fury fight


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2011)

for anyone who missed this in 600



whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;QR_53ZPtkiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR_53ZPtkiw[/video]


i think the guy laughing is funnier than the guy running into the fence..


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

any 1 staying up for the khan fight ? 

I'm sitting here dog eyed, only got a few tinnys left, and if i smoke any more , the next door will be getting stoned , ha


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> Did you watch the Tyson fury fight


i never seen it, as the other half/g,f wanted to watch the worst film in the world , 'PAUL'' about some stupid allien , 

was it any good ?


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> for anyone who missed this in 600
> 
> 
> 
> i think the guy laughing is funnier than the guy running into the fence..


 

lmfao got me going now, im the worst for that, even if it aint funny, if some 1 eles starts laughing im away lol, but was funny as lmfao


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2011)

watch it at least 5 times.. i was in tears..



happy Northerner said:


> lmfao got me going now, im the worst for that, even if it aint funny, if some 1 eles starts laughing im away lol, but was funny as lmfao


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 24, 2011)

wot sambos offski?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 24, 2011)

seems like it..


----------



## dura72 (Jul 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> You lot heard amy winehouse is dead ... stupid bitch should of gone to rehab n said yes yes yes lmao !


shes a fucking light weight, skinny junky bitch, wi any luck that fuckin pete docherty cunt will be next. fuckin smack head scum bastards. better off dead.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ??? did you even read my origanal post??? what the fuck has oxycontin overdoses got to do with running crack for yardies at 15 lmao i give up.
> 
> my riu time is at a end the friends ive made no me email n number but im done, see no more point talking drunken shite on here learnt all i need and dont need to bait it up any more than i have been. its been emotional lol
> 
> take care all stay safe.


yes i read your post and it was full of sympathy for her lol can i just ask wot the fuck has oxycontin got to do with amys over dose ? Ill tell u jak shit but if ya gotta leave carry on bro but while u do just run through my post again and youll c why my post had relevance to your post and her death!! At the end of the day she was a selfish cunt that had it all but threw it all away end of!! Dura your right bro he ll b next im sure


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html

JOIN THE THREAD AND MAKE IT EVEN BIGGER THAN IT IS NOW..PEACE..KM...

UK GROWER*_


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 24, 2011)

smoke then watch...

[video=youtube;R80FZecxhp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R80FZecxhp0[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

where do you find these things...........very odd lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 24, 2011)

on teh tinternets



del66666 said:


> where do you find these things...........very odd lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> on teh tinternets


oh the interweb...hmmm must git me 1 of them


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 24, 2011)

yo gavstar goin by u avatar ur bud is gettin well heavier!


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yo gavstar goin by u avatar ur bud is gettin well heavier!


Yes mate looking good, cant wait now. Has a few brown hairs coming hooray


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> where do you find these things...........very odd lol


 
that was just a little odd lol


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 24, 2011)

any 1 watching top gear ?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

happy Northerner said:


> any 1 watching top gear ?


no, only you....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

happy Northerner said:


> any 1 watching top gear ?


Ah bollocks, not to worry, things to do, i'll catch it on iplayer


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 24, 2011)

happy Northerner said:


> any 1 watching top gear ?


Nah got a bit of Braveheart on.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 24, 2011)

lmao braveheart that is a brilliant pisstake of a film

hows it goin jimmy


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

old pics but a good pics...............ah i remember them well


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 24, 2011)

Good bam, got me tent full and the next batch vegging so alls good mate. Yeah good old mel i do love his scottish accent lol.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 24, 2011)

That looks banging what did you get off that monster Dell


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> old pics but a good pics...............ah i remember them well


Yep classic pics there del, is that the lemon skunk on the right


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> That looks banging what did you get off that monster Dell


i think it only went about 14 wet mate but was done 12-12 from seed so not to bad i guess...


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no, only you....


 
haha look that way lol


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> old pics but a good pics...............ah i remember them well


 
hmmmm bud porn, if i grew buds like that , i'll give myself a pat on the back


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yep classic pics there del, is that the lemon skunk on the right


both bubblebombs mate.....this is lemon skunk......just germing 2 more............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> both bubblebombs mate.....this is lemon skunk......just germing 2 more............


you got GHS lemon again, ive got a couple of lemon skunk from DNA vegging thought id ave better luck with there beans.


----------



## happy Northerner (Jul 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ah bollocks, not to worry, things to do, i'll catch it on iplayer


 
yup saved me a few time iplayer  



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nah got a bit of Braveheart on.


 
shhhhh dont mention braveheart, my lass loves the bloody film, know word for word ,


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> you got GHS lemon again, ive got a couple of lemon skunk from DNA vegging thought id ave better luck with there beans.


yes mate......i know i said i wouldnt buy gh again but i liked their lemon so much that i risked it........first 2 have now popped and are under coco...........also got 2 thc bomb regs.....2 bubblegum regs and a barneys farm lsd fem......germing


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 24, 2011)

Its one of thos movies that i dont mind watching no matter how many times ive seen it, historically accurate it aint and mels accent is naff but ive seen much worse and theres some good battle scenes in there.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 24, 2011)

Atleast they've popped eh. Got me a barneys blue cheese comming along nicely and some mr nice critical mass all in coco. This plant magic nutes im trying out are real good, very impressed so far.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2011)

this would be better if she sniffed the flower at the end and it electricuted her 



mantiszn said:


> smoke then watch...
> 
> [video=youtube;R80FZecxhp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R80FZecxhp0[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Heh, my friend arrived at around 8:30, i gave him one volcano bag of cheese and that's all he had  i managed about 5 but i think i was anything but subtle when in the shop

Gotta thank you del, i had many reservations but you and a couple of other folk persuaded me without you even knowing and its all gravy


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 24, 2011)

ttt you also have the vapbong dont you, whats that like was looking it up online the other day and looks sweet, so does the volcano (well worth the cash by what you have said)


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Aye, the volcano fucked me voer financially, gotta ditch the car in a few days, but it appears well worth it  Havn't actually tried the vapbong yet, it's really a pretty simple concept, a small testtube with a smaller inner tube and flow regulation, could be built in a science lab for 50p. Basically a weed pipe except you heat the glass not weed and it vaps if ou're careful. Only real observation is you can get absolutely sweet fuck all worth of weed in it.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 24, 2011)

cheers thought it looked small on net but that doesnt mean shite but thanks for the heads up that helps . Shame about the car eh couldnt do without mine at the mo even though it prob needs few hundred to sort out all the problems on it D'oh but might have to invest in a volcano when we got some cash for sure


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

IT the DVLA's new cunting rules! My car was taxed a month ago, not even that, but if i cannot afford insurance, then i have to declare my car sorn, that means it can't be parked at the kerb side. I can't afford insurance just yet due to the tax man taking all my taxes he had no right to have still waiting on that refund, and i do not live somewhere where i can park it off road, so the government has basically said i either pay insurance companies or i have to sell my car, it's a fucking joke, i am tempted to set fire to it in the middle of the road and claim it was stolen, might as well cost them a fortune if they're gonna try dicking me around.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know they are fuckers like that what are you ment to do. you have tax so its legal to leave on the road but no insurance well if it gets hit its covered by driver that hit it, so long as you dont drive it whats there fucking problem


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

yup, they;re basically saying that by having tax to make it road legal, but no insurance, you're guilty of conspiring to drive uninsured. This is truly minority report going down. You fine me when you catch me driving uninsured you useless cunts, what in fuck do we pay them for if they;re this fucking incompetent?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 24, 2011)

exactly mate just a fucking catch 22, cunts, i cut my back fence down few years ago to beat that problem, 5 mins with chainsaw and helped beat the system as car was off the road but i couldnt do that here so i would be in the same boat.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Government's broke, people. They're doing anything they can to bring in money. People getting pulled over and fined for the littlest thing. More fines given out by courts. Chasing up anything unpaid.


----------



## Bigby (Jul 24, 2011)

Our scummy government really have you over a barrel if you want to drive in our country for sure. Its all bloody contract breaking statutes that they use to fuck people with - not laws. No such thing as a privately owned car in the UK (unless you only keep it and use it on private land) - instead, you are signing over ownership of it to the government the second you tax it. With the government then graciously allowing you drive it untill they decide they want to fleece you for some cash and then its pay up or loose your property. Stinks to high heaven, just like our whole so called democracy. 

The only things that are against the law are acts which cause harm or loss to another person - EVERYTHING else is a statue and only applicable to you if you enter into a contract with the officer attempting to implement it. Very interesting and educational lecture here for anyone who is sick of bullying police and corrupt policies - http://bbc5.tv/eyeplayer/video/john-harris-its-illusion -


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

To top it ogg i just got woken up by my mechanic saying MOT is nearly due, since i've had this car i've spent close to a thousand pounds on 2 MOT's. This puppy aint gonna be driving for along while, time to look seriously into a motorbike. Everything in life is designed to drive you into needing that higher paid job to maintain your lifestyle and naturally said higher pay job means more tax to the government. Time to start selling weed i think, was chatting to a friend who talked me into starting, he holds down his own company and such, but yet has still in the past maintained grows that've brought him £16K tax free as side income.

John Harris appears to be a bit of a sham, not sure what his motives are but a lot of what he said might make sense but is in essence bullshit. Some of what he sais is correct but you'll not get a court in the land to admit it. That's howit works, higher up, less likely they are to obey the law. Could you even contemplate the courts trying the queen or PM for treason even if we had a youtube video of her commiting it, yet hell, there's a fairly serious case of exactly this that they're just blowing off due to their beliefs, regardless of actual facts. (i have that in writing from the commonwealth office)

Stand up and count yourself a rebel! And refuse to pay any taxes or such on conscience reasons.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

ttt is turning to the darkside  not sure what took you so long


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, it's like the counter-darkside though. Instead of selling weed to buy lots of toys, i want to sell some weed so people'll leave me the fuck alone and let me just live  

I just weighed up my popcorn and trim from the last cheese plant i harvested, 3.9 ounces  110g on the nose, i'm gonna get a heck of a lot of oil from that come this evening  could sell that for a small fortune UK being the UK. and it's all technically free money, i have my 4.5 ounces of bud to smoke, so heeeeeeeeheeeee


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

lol you're over thinking it man, you dont need to justify it, the weed sells itself and you're merely profiting from it  

I had an ounce of strawberry trimmings (barely any trichs) and was gonnna bin them and my mate was like ill sell that for you! went round in 2 days and the lot was gone, 120 quid, nice lol. it was just fucking leaf, not a calyx in sight! to be fair, he has 2 phones, the nobheads/ scrotes on one, and his mates on the other haha, you can guess which phonebook got the call that day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

I gave a jar with a couple of ounces of sugar trim to a mate to brew some wine. went round a month or so later he'd been smoking the stuff. said it was great as it wasn't as strong as the proper bud n he could actually smoke it without being zombified.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 25, 2011)

My wee cousin disposed of all my shit(leafs and small popcorn shit) and I gave him a q for doing it. Turns out the little cunt made £400+ out of selling the "shit". Won't be making that mistake again


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't have a single contact these days who could move things other than a slightly dodgy dealer who's constantly getting into police trouble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

good weed finds friends fast ttt. besides you'll make more doing it yourself than offloading in a oner man.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha shit i used to throw all trimmings in the garbage until my muckka asked for em the once . neadless to say he was nt impressed wen i told him the rest went in the bin before he d asked lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Airwave (Jul 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1705089View attachment 1705090


He's seriously risking bud rot with all of them crammed in like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

looks kanny billy whats in there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> He's seriously risking bud rot with all of them crammed in like that.


naaa no way man. if you can see the floor your doing it wrong!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> He's seriously risking bud rot with all of them crammed in like that.


He's got 2x8inch Rhino fans m8. Humidity is about 45


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely gonna rot in there billy. I thought mine might be riskin it so got 2 6 inch fans to push air through the canopy. pukka only lost 2 colas with no fan at all for about 4 days haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good weed finds friends fast ttt. besides you'll make more doing it yourself than offloading in a oner man.


I don't fancy selling in pieces, rather just get it off my hands and not get involved in that side of things, and alas i ent the type of person to just find people to sell to, cna't even find any friends , too shy and head fucked  but gotta change something up. Things have all gone to utter shit as of the last couple of days, gotta change things drastically. Been looking at houses the last few days but not really too feasible. Would alos need to sort out some form of trade as a front for the rent money. 

Had the plumber around today, figured sod paying someone, so i've now the task of taking up all the tiles from the bathroom and the floorboards. One thing after a bloody nother! Anyone got a spare room they fancy renting to me that i can grow in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

if you have a decent sized garden buy/build a shed. run power to it insulate it properly and off you go. or there's the loft space if you have it. or kick your housemate out. that'd be the easy solution man


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Aye it would indeed if only my landlord wasn't who they are  I know i'm part my own victim here, i don't make changes easily, but yeah, 3 ounces a month and i could cover the rent, and then i'd have a whole other room to stick even just a 1.2m square tent in and the bud would be coming in rather thick and fast. Loft ent an option, in the summer, even now when it's overcast, shit turns into a suana, when it was smoking area i used to have to sit up there half naked because of the heat 

Was thinking about the breeding though, if you have the space, i reckon you could make similar money to moving buds, yet you've none of the distribution issues involved, simply whack a few hundred in a tin and ship em off to a seed bank or boutique  really gotta start taking things seriously, at present, i've only £400 a month i can put towards rent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

man i had the same reservations, i was living in a shared house with my mates pissing all my dollar up the wall. i moved out bought a tent n the basic kit for a 600, had to live like a pauper for the first 3 months and haven't looked back since man.

and yeah the breeding is the next logical progression and its legit! talk about cake and eating it.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye it would indeed if only my landlord wasn't who they are  I know i'm part my own victim here, i don't make changes easily, but yeah, 3 ounces a month and i could cover the rent, and then i'd have a whole other room to stick even just a 1.2m square tent in and the bud would be coming in rather thick and fast. Loft ent an option, in the summer, even now when it's overcast, shit turns into a suana, when it was smoking area i used to have to sit up there half naked because of the heat
> 
> 
> Was thinking about the breeding though, if you have the space, i reckon you could make similar money to moving buds, yet you've none of the distribution issues involved, simply whack a few hundred in a tin and ship em off to a seed bank or boutique  really gotta start taking things seriously, at present, i've only £400 a month i can put towards rent.



Stop smoking it and sell it instead. Best thing I ever did. 
You have room for a nice scrog, with a good strain that should get you top price.
Find a dealer and sell it in ounces.
I got 5.5 ounces with 1 plant, DR-60 and 250w. That's a grand right there. I didn't even scrog it.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i had the same reservations, i was living in a shared house with my mates pissing all my dollar up the wall. i moved out bought a tent n the basic kit for a 600, had to live like a pauper for the first 3 months and haven't looked back since man.
> 
> and yeah the breeding is the next logical progression and its legit! talk about cake and eating it.


I don't think selling seeds is that simple. You have to chose the strain, either cross it or not, pick the best pheno and then stablise it. It's a long process.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

hahaha airwave, i'm more than one step ahead of you there buddy.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Don seems in the thick of it with breeding, him westy DST and HC seem to be on a storm! Here's little old me and my F1 Cheese seeds  i'll get there eventually  

And elling seeds is easy as pie, it's getting the folk to buy again and spread good words that's the tricky part, seems a lot of new breeders jump in with rather dodgy genetics, i notice that Breeders Boutique is all F3's etc.

If not smoking and selling was an option i certianly would, i did the maths and my grow would net me just over 15K a year, but alas i rather need my cannabis to help me cope with my depression let alone cope with the alcohol, a good joint and a couple of beers will do me all evening, no smoke and a pint will be gone in 15 minutes. Now i've my vap though, it stands to reason i should be able to cut back on how much i use, plus the extra tote i've recently added, who knows. certainly need to get my arse in gear and stick a grand aside for this type of idea.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

you heard of cc x livers airwave?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you heard of cc x livers airwave?


Nope.

.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Cor, imagine having your mobility scooted clipped by a train doing 100mph, scary shit.

Once the AK48xCQ is cloned and in flowering, i'll be potting up a CCxL myself  Due to my breeding interest and the many seeds i've now been gifted, i might change things up and go for a multipot DWC system 12/12 from seed or there abouts, still want to maintain overall yield.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Definitely gonna rot in there billy. I thought mine might be riskin it so got 2 6 inch fans to push air through the canopy. pukka only lost 2 colas with no fan at all for about 4 days haha.


Wot makes u think there is gonae be rot. Theres plenty of ventilation and two massive air movers


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Nope.
> 
> .....





Don Gin and Ton said:


> so some snaps of the variations.... hopefully (haha he said chortling) this will clear things up a little.
> 
> livers dom
> 
> ...





supersillybilly said:


> Wot makes u think there is gonae be rot. Theres plenty of ventilation and two massive air movers


lol it was sarcasm mate, corse it aint gonna rot with 2 monster outtakes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

the tinterwebz needs a sarcasm font.

still trying to think of a name for that ak48cheesequake ttt. I reckon you'll do kanny with a dwc setup. i've been thinking of it myself, im almost there with the autopots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

cheers wow man! there'll be some shots from a few other people soon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol it was sarcasm mate, corse it aint gonna rot with 2 monster outtakes


This is now offically the sarcasm sign, when writing something sarcastic, instead of writing the sentence with ". ie "wowgrow has massive cock", we will now write #wowgrow has a massive cock#. All in favour say Aye. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

#Aye of course#


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Removing the ambiguity on a stoner forum would be like removing the pork pie from the apple chutney


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

no ambiguity lost through Dons post heh.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

considering I would have to do a google search everytime I wanted to find out how to do that symbol on my keyboard, I will remain ambiguous


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't find the post cause it takes to long on my iPhone but that post about dumb Africans is some funny shit I was wrecked and pissed and couldn't stop laughing when I showed my mates I typed in poo poo n it was the video at top lmfao cheers for that


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 25, 2011)

how about this one ¿



WOWgrow said:


> considering I would have to do a google search everytime I wanted to find out how to do that symbol on my keyboard, I will remain ambiguous


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

ÎÏÌÓÊÂÏÌ&#305;ÓÔ&#63743;ÒÚØÈËÈØÒÚ&#728;¯&#732;&#710;&#9674;ÇÎÙ&#8240;&#8249;&#8250;&#64257;&#64258;&#8225;°·&#8218;&#8212;±&#8217;»dfghjkl&#730;&#8710;&#729;©&#402;&#8730;&#8747;~µ&#8804;&#8805;æ&#8220;&#960;ø^ª&#8226;¶§&#8734;¢#&#8364;&#339;åß&#8706;&#402;&#8730;


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

¡&#8364;#¢&#8734;§§&#8734;¢#################### haha found the fucker!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 25, 2011)

hows all the RIU UK boys doing ?


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 25, 2011)

Depressed , then i got high , now meh ? higher ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 25, 2011)

hahah... im stoooooned lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 25, 2011)

nutted.tottald


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 25, 2011)

take me to your leader?



WOWgrow said:


> ÎÏÌÓÊÂÏÌ&#305;ÓÔ&#63743;ÒÚØÈËÈØÒÚ&#728;¯&#732;&#710;&#9674;ÇÎÙ&#8240;&#8249;&#8250;&#64257;&#64258;&#8225;°·&#8218;&#8212;±&#8217;»dfghjkl&#730;&#8710;&#729;©&#402;&#8730;&#8747;~µ&#8804;&#8805;æ&#8220;&#960;ø^ª&#8226;¶§&#8734;¢#&#8364;&#339;åß&#8706;&#402;&#8730;


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 25, 2011)

&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning guys #Im loving work this morning#


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

why's that billy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

doo do doo du doooooo #i'm lovin' it#


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> why's that billy?


#eh dough# lol Just trying out the sarcasm key.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

ahhhh #very effective #


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Had a taste of my first plant last night still dint think it's ready anyone got any tips I haven't got magnify glass. My top cola looks ready but the fingers look a little behind. Can I cut the top cola off then let the other carry on maturing ???


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

ohh my. had the most scaryst dream last night... my grow was robbed..did i wake up seating... i no bit random for this thread but ahh well im from uk...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> Had a taste of my first plant last night still dint think it's ready anyone got any tips I haven't got magnify glass. My top cola looks ready but the fingers look a little behind. Can I cut the top cola off then let the other carry on maturing ???


Cut that cola off m8 if its ready. R most hairs brown??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

hannahh said:


> ohh my. had the most scaryst dream last night... my grow was robbed..did i wake up seating... i no bit random for this thread but ahh well im from uk...


welcome hannah. 

is this the first chick we've had in the uk thread???


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 26, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> Had a taste of my first plant last night still dint think it's ready anyone got any tips I haven't got magnify glass. My top cola looks ready but the fingers look a little behind. Can I cut the top cola off then let the other carry on maturing ???


Yes mate you can cut the main cola and leave the rest to finish off. You'll have to judge it by eye as to when to chop if you cant get a look at the trichomes, go by the brown hairs when its about 50% brown take a sample and see what you think and go from there. Its all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 26, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> Had a taste of my first plant last night still dint think it's ready anyone got any tips I haven't got magnify glass. My top cola looks ready but the fingers look a little behind. Can I cut the top cola off then let the other carry on maturing ???


go on jason mate sounds like you have some nice smoke to chop while you wait for the rest of your crop  was gonna ask that myself maybe in a week or two as my colas maturing quicker than rest of plant lmao ( or at least looks like it at the moment


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome hannah.
> 
> is this the first chick we've had in the uk thread???


Brave Girl. Beware of the Dura


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

I love reading this thread, some times makes me laugh so much. Been reading it for ages but never had nout to say, well ive woken up this morning with lots haha.. tell you that dream last night was so real life like.. they took my flowering plants and my lights even my fuckin neam oil.. now that did hurt.. but now im thinking how easy some one could nick it all if they was to no... yeah i think it my top secret and dont advertise the fact my 1st grow is swarvsy coming onn.. so i feel a lil para kicking inn...obv id rather sum crank robbed it then police coming for it..ohh my i better make a splogg to calm this over active brain down..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

a little healthy para keeps you on your toe's . I reckon we've all had similar dreams. i had one a month back where i'd come home n the door was open and everything had been taken. like the carpet furniture the lot. 

splogg!?!? that's a new one


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

dreams have to go tht bit out there dont they,, like ur carpets n my neam oil haha.. was releaved to check my lil cherums was still there this morning, sat just growing smelling sweet for me..AND ME ONLY HAHA.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

throw some pics of the ladies up..

i remember my last bust dream.. woke up and my heart was pounding...




hannahh said:


> dreams have to go tht bit out there dont they,, like ur carpets n my neam oil haha.. was releaved to check my lil cherums was still there this morning, sat just growing smelling sweet for me..AND ME ONLY HAHA.


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

this was taken just over a week ago i need to get a new pic as they filled out a bit more now.. my 1st ever attempt of growing but i was just too damm sick of paying money for suck shit fuct up the ass weed what looks like it been grown in a hot dessert with no air orwater... tell ya people up my end dont have a clue, im hopefully going to be able to enjoy my smoke and not worry about the wasted money of shit assed weed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

hannahh said:


> View attachment 1706503this was taken just over a week ago i need to get a new pic as they filled out a bit more now.. my 1st ever attempt of growing but i was just too damm sick of paying money for suck shit fuct up the ass weed what looks like it been grown in a hot dessert with no air orwater... tell ya people up my end dont have a clue, im hopefully going to be able to enjoy my smoke and not worry about the wasted money of shit assed weed.


Looking good. U got a 600 over that beast. Wot strain is it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

looks kanny hannah. what strains? you up north?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> Had a taste of my first plant last night still dint think it's ready anyone got any tips I haven't got magnify glass. My top cola looks ready but the fingers look a little behind. Can I cut the top cola off then let the other carry on maturing ???


you can do that but that cola in your avy doesn look ready to me, doesnt look like it's swelled yet. some strains will have its pistils turn brown half way through flowering and some will never fully turn brown, I would wait for that final swell mate. 

lol the thought of someone trying to steal ya carpet! I used to be para ALLLL the time, like constantly thinking, what if what if, it just sort of fades. I told everyone that knew about my last grow that I'd stopped up until about 2 weeks ago, and only 3 of them know now. what you growing hannah??


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

its a white widow and no just a 250 hps, in a massive pot in a massive sloth where it takes water as n when it likes,, i did give it neuts but stopped last week as they was confusing me, her leaves kept goin weird colours so now it jus has water, it has a inlet fan n has constant air to the outside thru ducting and vent which i put a pair of tights over to stop creepy crawlers. she has one massive bud at the top now which is going brown to the rest of the buds, it also had trauma to that but as it grew to the fan and got a bit dried out, could i snip it n smoke it u recon? ill try o take a pic with my shit cam to show you what i mean


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

morning all ! i know its now technically afternoon but i only just got up so sod ya its morning hahah !


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

good morning, dont worry im still in bed, im getting upstairs plastered so my bed room is in the lounge, n im jus sat ere getting baked, but i am going to have to go for a walk to the shops in my pjs shortly for a munch.. good thing bout living where i live is shopping in ur pjs is normal...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

hannahh said:


> good morning, dont worry im still in bed, im getting upstairs plastered so my bed room is in the lounge, n im jus sat ere getting baked, but i am going to have to go for a walk to the shops in my pjs shortly for a munch.. good thing bout living where i live is shopping in ur pjs is normal...


Hannah, I believe you stay in my town. West of Scotland by any chance.lol

U might aswel get plastered just like upstairs


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

hannahh said:


> good morning, dont worry im still in bed, im getting upstairs plastered so my bed room is in the lounge, n im jus sat ere getting baked, but i am going to have to go for a walk to the shops in my pjs shortly for a munch.. good thing bout living where i live is shopping in ur pjs is normal...


hahah shopping in your pj's is normal , where i live i dont think half the women have clothesapart from there PJ's lol, they go shopping and pick there kids up in there PJ's , when the suns out they walk about in there bras n pj bottoms !


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

*BUBBLE BAGS*

alright lads, ive decided im gonna try making some bubble hash at the end of this run cause im gonna have way too much trim for butter so ill make hash and then use that to make butter if I want to. seeing as im only gonna get one run in these bags, im wondering how many I can get away with? theres a 3 bag, 5 gal set on ebay which has

Green 25 Microns 

Yellow 75 Microns 

Black 115 Microns

would that do the trick do you reckon?


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

no im a long long way away from scotland.. east yorks


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

hannahh said:


> no im a long long way away from scotland.. east yorks


must all be belters round there aswel.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> *BUBBLE BAGS*
> 
> alright lads, ive decided im gonna try making some bubble hash at the end of this run cause im gonna have way too much trim for butter so ill make hash and then use that to make butter if I want to. seeing as im only gonna get one run in these bags, im wondering how many I can get away with? theres a 3 bag, 5 gal set on ebay which has
> 
> ...


 
#Can u not just give the leaf to your m8 as usual# lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> *BUBBLE BAGS*
> 
> alright lads, ive decided im gonna try making some bubble hash at the end of this run cause im gonna have way too much trim for butter so ill make hash and then use that to make butter if I want to. seeing as im only gonna get one run in these bags, im wondering how many I can get away with? theres a 3 bag, 5 gal set on ebay which has
> 
> ...


WOW you dont need to use bubble bags , youtube or google Gumby Hash .. it makes buble hash without the bags


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

hannahh said:


> no im a long long way away from scotland.. east yorks


Not a million miles from me lol ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

im looking at getting a new setup in new year , gonna buy all new from scratch , keep my oldstuff for a rainy day when im bord to make sumit out of lol , anywhere know a good site that sells all in one kits? tents lights fan filters etc ...


----------



## Airwave (Jul 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im looking at getting a new setup in new year , gonna buy all new from scratch , keep my oldstuff for a rainy day when im bord to make sumit out of lol , anywhere know a good site that sells all in one kits? tents lights fan filters etc ...


Avoid the all in one kits. They sell the cheap stuff in order to keep the price down. Buy individual items instead.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> WOW you dont need to use bubble bags , youtube or google Gumby Hash .. it makes buble hash without the bags


Ive looked at gumby hash an it seems like if you didnt leave the water to settle for a few days you would be losing some of your yield when getting rid of the excess. Im not gonna have much time so not too fussed about spending £30 on some cheap bubble bags to get the job done. thinking about it, Im not even fussed about not getting really pure hash seeing as im just gonna be cooking with it haha. answered my on question dammit. 


@billy, that guy will be getting all the pop corn


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

Gumby takes about 12 hours odd start to finish, you don't have to leave it for days, but you gotta leave it a good many hours, and then when you're siphoning the water off, it is very easy ot be too enthusiastic and suck up a pile of the good stuff. Personally i'd get a set of the knockoff bubblebags on ebay, they seem to work pretty well, i also then use my bubble bag for straining out my quick wash ISO 











Still needs a little longer and then i'll purge it and that should last me for ever. 110g of bud and trim went into that batch. Last run got me 2g of oil and i've not even made a dent in it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel stoned looking at that TTT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

christ tip top there's a lot there.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

Much goodness, although there is a bit of liquid still left, it's terracotta orange though, very peculiar. All i can say is whatever the fuck you do don't stick ya fingerprint in it, stuff get's into all the furrows and simply does not come off. Had to sit rubbing mu fingers in a mug of surgical spirit for a few minutes. Tell you what though, won't find me moaning about popcorn buds again  it's almost criminally easy to make.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

yeh that's what I was thinking ttt, and knowing my luck all the good shit would just fly straight out haha, cheap bubblebags it is. That is a lot of fuggin oil man, how many g's you expecting??

cant rep you again but I thought you might have summat to say about my keyboard haha. its a mac one shift + alt gives loads of random symbols


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure really, with oils would be nice to have scales that read the miligrams as well, but logically it should be around 4.6g or so, although again, the wash was slightly longer so could be a slightly higher yield to a lesser quality. 

Don't get me started on mac's  professionals sure, knock yaselves out, home users, mugs  haha, that's my honest opinion of peopkle who buy macbooks and imacs for home and internet etc. Simply does not make sense unless it's as a fashion statement, i mean my computer costs half the rpice and runs OSX no differently to how a shiny mac would run it. Oh, i went and got started, well odn't let me continue and get carried away then, carried away on a stretcher frothing and twitching.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

how do you make the oils ttt with using the water aswell , i just use BHO extraction.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

ahhh the old mac vs PC debate, im bias seeing as my dad and brother both work for them so I get all my shit at 60% and/ or free


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

grind your bud up, stick it in a mason jar, throw in some 99.99% ISO alcohol, put lid on, shake for 30 seconds, filter out, leave to evaporate. Could not be easier.


----------



## skunkfarmer81 (Jul 26, 2011)

160 on oz blues and cheese mostly good stuff up here in yorkshire


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Jul 26, 2011)

Brought a oz of cheese the other day 180 ! :O stupidly expensive, iv got a outdoor grow on at the moment finishing in about a week, used my shed as a dark room i take them in and out every night and morning at 8  tricks them into thinking its the 12/12 cycle there doing good considering its my first grow ! realy happy with them, cant wait untill there finished and cured !

Nottingham/Derby area


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks pretty nice there, i can't say no to free things, although i normally just end up keeping them in storage  

This is my setup atm, there's a near duplicate system wall mounted in the loung as well, although it's not been used in years so tempted to sell it all.







My 12" Mouraunt sub is sat away on the other side of the room, the rear speakers are well, behind me naturally  that things makes the tiles on my roof shake and growl, i kid you not


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

Oooo, just found a potential house, nearing 300k though and doesn't have any barns or outbuildings, but damn if it isn't almost exactly what i'm after and only a few miles away from where i currently live. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a pretty dope setup as well ttt! eyesight as bad as mine I wouldnt be able to read from back there lol, unless you sit right up near the screen?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 26, 2011)

anybody play pc games? Or is everybody into consoles?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

I recently picked up sc2 and just get demolished every game lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 26, 2011)

Love PC games, FPS and strategy for me.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll just ignore that bit of spam i think 

I sit with my back against the far wall so the tv and screen are as far away as possible. When i was very young i thought glasses were super cool so faked my way into getting a pair of em  since i demolished them, my eye sight has been better than i've ever known and better than most people i know. Superman! Dun dun dunnnnn. That setup hasn't been upgraded since the day i moved in to this flat 3 years ago, when real life kicked in, prior to that i was earning 17K a year with zero expenses, all of it mine  reality is a bitch haha. 

I do enjoy pc game although they all appear to be utterly shite of late. I keep finding myself playing the older games, despite having the new ones installed. Here are a few i'd definately recommend that i'm playing atm for fun and for stoner fun.

Far Cry 2: Nothing about monkeys and aliens and shit like that, Africa, on the hunt for an arms dealer, free roam, great weapons, great feel and atmosphere, it get's repetitive after about 50% of the missions, but it's still great.
Alice Madness Returns: Kind of a drug version of Alice in wonderland, except it's an imaginary wodnerland she created after her family burnt to death, but it's become utterly fucked up. Smoke up and enjoy, a trippy as fuck platformer. For example to unlock certain bridges and steps and items, you have to take your peppermill gun and pepper a flying pigsnout until it's full and it works it's magic.... 
Counter strike source, SC2, Grid
Lego: Pirates of the Carribean: A little buggy here and there, but it is fantastic same screen co-op with a friend game, whenever folk come over we end up playing it with the 360 controllers, the co-op is crazy in that the split in the screen rotates around the true location of the character and joins into one screen when together etc. Get stoned and drunk and it's some good fun with entertaining sound effects, in that they're shit but when stoned entertain you all the more


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

smokeymcpiff said:


> Brought a oz of cheese the other day 180 ! :O stupidly expensive, iv got a outdoor grow on at the moment finishing in about a week, used my shed as a dark room i take them in and out every night and morning at 8  tricks them into thinking its the 12/12 cycle there doing good considering its my first grow ! realy happy with them, cant wait untill there finished and cured !
> 
> Nottingham/Derby area


i know guys from notts/derby area aswell and tbh mate 180 isnt a bad price, i wouldnt pay it but its not bad, i know guys that sell oz's @ £200 - £210 from that area and it sells all night long. id say 160 - 200 is average price round notts/derby area mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

skunkfarmer81 said:


> 160 on oz blues and cheese mostly good stuff up here in yorkshire


your 1st and only post .. not even a hello ! no one cares about your prices


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> anybody play pc games? Or is everybody into consoles?


i love pc games but also prefer the older ones, i use a laptop so graphics card aint up there with the best pc's and newer games but for those i use my ps3 lol. i prefer the older arcade emulators to games though


----------



## Airwave (Jul 26, 2011)

I like strategy games so I've just ordered Rome Total War.

How many of you play WOW. I bet you all do.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 26, 2011)

My rigs a few years old but will still play any game. Total war series ill play all day long, rome being my fav. FPS has to be half life series fucking brilliant games all of them. Havent played the pc for a while now, find myself thrashing my little uns on their wii lol.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 26, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> My rigs a few years old but will still play any game. Total war series ill play all day long, rome being my fav. FPS has to be half life series fucking brilliant games all of them. Havent played the pc for a while now, find myself thrashing my little uns on their wii lol.


I played Command and Conquer Generals for years, eventually got sick of it though. Tried the ps3 but couldn't get into it.

Want to see one of the best games I've ever played, ever?
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/518052

I've been stuck on the last expert map, at hard, for forever. It's a proper stoners game too. Slow and simple at first, just like Tetris.

Ooooh, they've got a new map, and some challenges too.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

skunkfarmer81 said:


> 160 on oz blues and cheese mostly good stuff up here in yorkshire


thats a lie, lol. 



Airwave said:


> I like strategy games so I've just ordered Rome Total War.
> 
> How many of you play WOW. I bet you all do.


durrrrr why do you think im called WOW...grow!? no but seriously, ive never played it in my life lol. one of my mates explained it for about 2 hours a few years back, showing me friggin pictures of his character and shit, that alone was enough to put me off!

just found out my weed/ ketamine sesh that was planned for tomorrow has been called off  boooooo


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Jul 26, 2011)

Iv played WOW :L i quit because i became to addicted to it, used to spend days and nights on it :L dangerous game expsically for a stoner


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Jul 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thats a lie, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Want a good time mix that ketamine with MDMA trippyest mix ever


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

int that called a kitty flip? or is that ket and LSD, either way I would do if I could get my mits on any MDMA havent seen any good round here for agessss.


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Jul 26, 2011)

i had a bag the otherday proper crystal looked like salt rocks :L bang on a gram as well, we call it magic mix round here, the only way to describe it is like the stargate (If you have seen the program on tv) you enter it and its a completly different world


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 26, 2011)

Never got into the Command and Conquer games, bought one but wasnt for me so it sat on the shelf collecting dust. Total war are great strategy games ive got em all and im just getting into Empire TW. Been thinking about getting ps3 but when i look at the price of games for consoles these days it puts me right off.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

lol you lucky guy. Ive only had proper sand twice, and it was the SHIT. one of the times was at creamfields last year, we mixed that with some and a little 2cb and we laid in our tents for about 4 hours but each on our own little adventure, was a great time


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

guys... if you haven't seen this ... its worth a read.. seriously messed up..

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/450484-compost-pile-my-own-shit.html


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> guys... if you haven't seen this ... its worth a read.. seriously messed up..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/450484-compost-pile-my-own-shit.html


The guy who made this thread is seriously messed up lol ... billys little comments are makin me piss lol ...


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Jul 26, 2011)

just read tht thread :L what a guy i cant stop laughing :L


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

i dont know whats more funnier , using human shit as compost, shitting outside or the fact he enjoys the smell and sits next to his shit naked smoking weed pmsl !!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

UK thread is sloooow since sambos gone


----------



## hannahh (Jul 26, 2011)

haha i jus read the shitty thread.. hahahaha funny shit tht- as if u like to take a dump out side in the garden lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeh man... Missing his voddie antics already..



RobbieP said:


> UK thread is sloooow since sambos gone


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2011)

just seen a cool tent 110 x 65 x 180 ... prefer this over my 120 x 120 x 200 ... its more of a cupboard than a box lol looks abit more stealthy


----------



## stonedpixie (Jul 26, 2011)

hahaha, that thread is soo funny! just imagine if he had the best ever grow from his own shit though! lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a fuckwit hopefully after smoking that SHIT he wont end up with anything as nice as toxoplasmosis that would be a bit of a kick in the nuts for the naked nutter eh. Like i have said before on here only in America eh lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 26, 2011)

Robbie mate sorry i havnt stuck those pics on yet but had me kids over last few days and it hard to get on RIU when they here so after i drop them back tmw i will stick them on for you ok


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> UK thread is sloooow since sambos gone


how do all. y has sambo left then? shame that. got good advice off him on nutes and drying ideas.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all. y has sambo left then? shame that. got good advice off him on nutes and drying ideas.


Helped me too mate and is a great shame, if all the experienced growers leave when they know it all, all us noobs ae buggered D'oh. Think someone had a pop at him on here and he just had enough maybe. Said he had learnt all he had to so it was the end. Come back Sambo the tread needs you lmao


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone heard from dura since he went to his festival been a few days and he still not on (thats bit strange for dura). Bet he still tripping in the field by himself lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jul 27, 2011)

im alive, just. been in the pub for the last couple of days. not feeling to healthy


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im alive, just. been in the pub for the last couple of days. not feeling to healthy


lol well good to see you alive and just hung over as usual mate . You heard from Sambo mate he left forum few days ago.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Robbie here are the pics I said i would take the other day. As you can see i have some salt buid up which i am gonna sort out today after the girls go home but that seems easy enough from what i have read. Just empty tank, a quick flush for 24 hours of PH correct water then empty tank again and half nutes. If by any chance this is wrong please someone let me know lol. Apart from that it has been quite an easy grow. Will take a few more pics if you want anything specific but tried to show fans, filter,tray, pump end, roots, rockwool etc. Silly noob mistake put pump too near to the end so when i flush later i will put it nearer the middle of the tank


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

those pics are cool mate , did u have to tie the plants up , those stems look thick for those cubes lol .... so do the roots grow into the trays then ? (think thats what i can see on 6th pic).

I spoke to sambo last night and he's fine... dont think theres any particular reason he left the board just think he got bored lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Hey Robbie here are the pics I said i would take the other day. As you can see i have some salt buid up which i am gonna sort out today after the girls go home but that seems easy enough from what i have read. Just empty tank, a quick flush for 24 hours of PH correct water then empty tank again and half nutes. If by any chance this is wrong please someone let me know lol. Apart from that it has been quite an easy grow. Will take a few more pics if you want anything specific but tried to show fans, filter,tray, pump end, roots, rockwool etc. Silly noob mistake put pump too near to the end so when i flush later i will put it nearer the middle of the tank
> 
> View attachment 1708056View attachment 1708057View attachment 1708058View attachment 1708059View attachment 1708060View attachment 1708061View attachment 1708062View attachment 1708063


Do you not use a correx cover on that NFT setup.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> those pics are cool mate , did u have to tie the plants up , those stems look thick for those cubes lol .... so do the roots grow into the trays then ? (think thats what i can see on 6th pic).
> 
> I spoke to sambo last night and he's fine... dont think theres any particular reason he left the board just think he got bored lol


Cheers mate I used yoyos as they got very top heavy by the end of 1st-2nd week of flowering or so but they are doing the job well (phew lol), I was so surprised to see how thick the stem grew to be honest lol, i had heard that if you have a low fan it blows the plants like the wind would outside making for thicker stronger stems (seems to have worked eh lol). yep you lay down a sheet on top of the tray(cant think what its called will look when taken girls home ) and then put rock wool cubes on top of the sheeting, the roots then grow through sheet and spread between the tray and sheet, they are quite long and thick roots on them now which is cool and i havnt had a problem with them growing up the pump tube (as i heard that can be a problem with NFT) i think because i have the tray at an angle.

Fair play about Sambo glad he is ok and that he didnt feel forced to leave you know, he was good bloke and helpful shame to see him go and i didnt really know him that well


----------



## ukbudman (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys im paying 20 for a eighth and about 180 a oz but its absolutly dry blues stincky as hell its nice dnt get anything else but blues


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Do you not use a correx cover on that NFT setup.


yeah i was going to, its to stop mould on the roots i think from the light but as it was first grow and we had a lot of plants in there which blocked most of light to roots it didnt really matter. we want to grow less plant in same area next time so i will use it then but i am glad i didnt cut it and then find i was putting in less plants. The guy i brought set up from said if i was growing 10-12 plants in it dont bother on that grow. Havnt had any problems with the roots they are very healthy and plants have done great so yes i was supposed to in a smaller grow i think. If i am wrong i have just been very lucky lmfao and i will be using it in the next grow when we have 6 plants instead of the 9 this time ( 1 baby didnt make it was suposed to be 10)

EDIT: if you look in one of the pics it is under the tray lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

ukbudman said:


> hey guys im paying 20 for a eighth and about 180 a oz but its absolutly dry blues stincky as hell its nice dnt get anything else but blues


 good for you mate ... and the point of your post is......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah the correx cover stops light getting on the roots as you dont really want this, also youll find you will have less of a salt build up if you use it. Is that the 604 system?, i started off in the 424 i think its called i moved onto the large 6ft multi duct but im restricted space wise so cant use it atm, NFT rocks man very simple system but works well. Your grow looks good mate, nice one i like seeing nft grows more people should have a bash at this system i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> good for you mate ... and the point of your post is......


give the lad a break man, he's read the first post and responded. there's always a new member posting the same shiz every now n then in here.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks Jimmy i tried to do lots of research online before i went and brought my set up and that helped a lot although NFT didnt have a huge amount of info. Thanks for the salt info hopefully next grow we will have a lot less with the cover on although i only have about 2 weeks left i hope so its maybe not as much salt build up as it could have been D'oh. Yeah its 604 they suggested 10-12 plants but they are very crouded and i only have 9 in there lmao thats why the change to 6 plants next time but we are thinking of adding another tray for the next grow if we can and grow 12 across the 2. I have found it so easy just check on it every day or two, add nutes, PH test, adjust and leave for another day or two lmao. More people should try it sounds so much easier than soil. Buds a plenty at the mo which is fantastic but just waiting for them to plump but should be starting now as brown hairs have started and think only about 2 weeks left before harvest.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give the lad a break man, he's read the first post and responded. there's always a new member posting the same shiz every now n then in here.


Thats how i started on here with weights and cost in the area although sounds a good deal he getting compared to most areas lol. hope you growing something different dude maybe your village/town/city will thank you if you can only get blues there lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont really veg when i run nft i tend to keep em small, its a great system for a sog grow. I know alot of people dont like running lots of plants incase the plod come a knocking but i found small plants but more of them gave me a better yeild, but you can just as well grow trees in them things if you want to. Wish i could run my tables as my fucking back is killing me as i keep bending down to hand water my coco grow now, teach me to ave too many plants on the go.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was looking into scroging and sogging, might try it but i just wanted to make sure i could grow good bud on first grow before i changed how i grow too much, if this grow goes ok i will move on to try cloning and then when i have a good grow method and clone method i think i will try a different grow method to increase my yield. Not sure what i will get over all from this grow yet but it looks good for bud right now. I removed a lot of foliage in 2nd week of flower to get more light to all the buds as plants so squashed and my buds exploded. Think buds have stopped popping up so just waiting for the plump explosion now 

EDIT: vegged for 4 weeks this grow but i think if i veg at all i will only veg 2 weeks as my ladys quite close to light now. Topped 4 as well to see difference


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Thats how i started on here with weights and cost in the area although sounds a good deal he getting compared to most areas lol. hope you growing something different dude maybe your village/town/city will thank you if you can only get blues there lmao


its weird I live in a predominantly asian area and all they want is blues. tell them there's better and cheaper than 200 an oz for normal blues but they just don't want it. its mental. i picked up some blues x blueberry. i'm gonna skin em for 250 haha. if they want it that is.....

to be fair though id be happy just toking blues, its killer smoke


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 27, 2011)

it is a nice smoke thats true but its nice to swap strains from time to time or you sort of fell a bit immune to it but if thats all that was about im pretty sure i wouldnt moan too much about it lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give the lad a break man, he's read the first post and responded. there's always a new member posting the same shiz every now n then in here.


why respond to posts from 2009 , is it that hard to read the latest pages! most people who talk about blues are talking about blue cheese and dont even know what the strain blues is!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

Just trying to lookout for the newbs, we were them at one point.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

and like i say blues to most ppl is blue cheese ... if i was to sell clone only proper blues ppl would argue it isnt blues as there expecting barneys blue cheese


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just trying to lookout for the newbs, we were them at one point.


i agree we where them at one point but when i was them i was able to say hello and introduce myself not just walk in like some bad man ...

this isnt aimed at that 1 person at all and indeed not just aimed at this forum, its just the last one of many iv seen recently n it annoys me .... how hard to say hello ?!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Heres some pics of my grow for you lot on this boring wednesday afternoon.

12/12 from seed

group shot and batch 1

View attachment 1708207View attachment 1708208View attachment 1708209 View attachment 1708205View attachment 1708206


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

12/12from seed

batch 2

both lots about 4 weeks into their flowering so a way to go yet. 

edit. total time for 12/12 from seed about 7 weeks sofar.

View attachment 1708211View attachment 1708215View attachment 1708213View attachment 1708212View attachment 1708214


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

This lot is getting a veg period, some im gonna flip in the next few days


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

They look great jimmy! to say there only 4 weeks in they look covered in budsites, you reckon bout 8 weeks left on them ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

lol seems like youve got some pent up aggression robbie if it annoys you that much, its just one post. 

everyone in my area thinks "blues" is blueberry lol, when I talk about livers they're like wtf is that heh.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

could mistake those for dels grow jimmy


----------



## exclusiveghost (Jul 27, 2011)

like rollitup on facebook www.facebook.com/rollituporg and follow them on twitter @rollituporg


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

cheers robbie, what i meant mate was 4 weeks into their 12/12 bit. Total time sofar is 7 weeks or there abouts for the 12/12 from seed lot. I dont keep dates of when i started so not 100% but most should be done in another 4 weeks or so, i try and keep my grows to 8 weekers for a faster turn around.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> could mistake those for dels grow jimmy


HAHA yeah mate, not far off old delboys grows.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 27, 2011)

What a fucking day in Sunny Scotland. Ive sweated my bollocks off all day in the office, now time for a nice, ice cold Stella


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

exclusiveghost said:


> like rollitup on facebook www.facebook.com/rollituporg and follow them on twitter @rollituporg


cause that's a fucking great idea ey .....



jimmygreenfingers said:


> HAHA yeah mate, not far off old delboys grows.


how many strains you running in there mate?

those wives arent gonna beat themselves billy, step to it!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

I aint got no beer in my fridge so im gonna ave a cup of PG.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Off the top of my head WOW theres 

9 northern lights
10 skunk #1
1 swiss cheese
1 bubblelicious
1 blue mystic
1 maroc
1 ak47
1 white rhino 

Think thats it for the 12/12 from seed lot. The lot im vegging are rocklock, critical mass, blue cheese, lemon skunk. Theres also 3 autos that ive started for a mate as they were freebies so i said he can ave them.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> cause that's a fucking great idea ey .....


bit of pent up aggression there ay WOW its just a post ! LOL  j/k


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2011)

Well i fudged the oil  I've a great big gooey mess with lots of ISO in it, been spreading it around on a piece of glass so threw some more over it to try and disolve it again and start over. Tumteetum  Trial and error, learning what to do and whatnot to do


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> bit of pent up aggression there ay WOW its just a post ! LOL  j/k


haha I thought you might say that when I posted it, hes probably a pig though trying to catch the dummies out 

you lost that whole batch ttt????


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2011)

No idea,worked it a bit and got a good bit of the alcohol out, but ever time i spread it i see lots of new bubbles form so i chucked a cup of ISO over it and wisked it up with the idea of evaporating it off again, i don't see hy that wuoldn't technically work  at the end of the day not really fussed either way though.


----------



## Griffta (Jul 27, 2011)

whats up peeps? what have I missed? Dura started his journal yet?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha I thought you might say that when I posted it, hes probably a pig though trying to catch the dummies out
> 
> you lost that whole batch ttt????


Had to get that in there WOW didnt i lol , was in a bad mood earlier as yuo can prob tell hahaha

im not impressed with that facebook site tbh i just checked it and theres links on there to ppls grow journals, all posted by the same bloke ... who is running that site because it aint official and needs removing asap for all our safety!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No idea,worked it a bit and got a good bit of the alcohol out, but ever time i spread it i see lots of new bubbles form so i chucked a cup of ISO over it and wisked it up with the idea of evaporating it off again, i don't see hy that wuoldn't technically work  at the end of the day not really fussed either way though.


can you leave it on a radiator or in a bowl of warm water to try help the evaporation process?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

the only thing we heard from dura was how fucked he was lol, dont see this journal startin anytime soon. 

sounds like it should work ttt but I know absolutely tits all about iso haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2011)

Issue was that i scraped it into a blob before it was quite ready i guess, and the alcohol was trapped inside of the stuff. I'm no scientist but i reckon everything is just dandy  it'll increase the residue left, due to more alcohol but hell, it's 99.99% pure so not really talking gobfulls


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

is there away of changing the site? im sure RIU is smaller than it used to be, text wise etc but all over sites seem the same as before so it aint my browser ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2011)

Hold control and scroll, changes text size for the website (only the one you're on though)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 27, 2011)

how do all. couple questions for all the pros here. in on day 84 on flowering. got 2 ladies 2 and half foot and 2 ladies 3 ft n abit. now in my dates and timing i skipped the stage from preflower to flowering which i hear can take 2 wks. in short i started 12 n 12 n flowering nutes and put that as day one flowering and not wen the plant started flowering proper. now should i run plants that extra couple weeks just b sure? as they do seem couple weeks off there best b honest. still alot pale hairs and triches on 3 r between pale n milky. only one plant all milky triches and that one has alot dark hair but is the plant with pale patches am about explain below.
also on main stork or cola the buds swelling great but noticed where joined to stork ie where light ent penetrating as under bud or on side shadded by bud its light green and looks very pale compared bit light hitting maybe a little whispy also. is this norm? or sign needs longer still? rest buds dense even the lower ones on lil storks which dont get as much light r ok and dark green all over. defo ent mould the pale patchs. sorry for being crap questions just starting annoy me as was hoping b done this weeek and thin needs longer now


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2011)

Pro's eh? tell that to the grow talk to pure bullshit ratio haha. Wrong thread  we're a bunch of pisstards and cokeheads, sorry, northerners, ha.

Run em till they look done man  that's as simple as i can put it, you can check trichs and you can look at the colours of the pistils, but i jut cut them when they look like they are done. Not much help from me i'm afraid. See item 1.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

Ive got a few of them really pale buds on my OG cause its so leafy and theyre just in the shade. like ttt said, just let em go until they're at the desired stage, you can go by the trichs, or watch the swell, the hairs arent really a good indication of ripeness cause some change halfway through flowering, or like week 4 etc.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hold control and scroll, changes text size for the website (only the one you're on though)


how do i do this using a laptop witha mouse pad ? no buttons i just use a pad? i can press control on keyboard but is there anything other than scroll ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all. couple questions for all the pros here. in on day 84 on flowering. got 2 ladies 2 and half foot and 2 ladies 3 ft n abit. now in my dates and timing i skipped the stage from preflower to flowering which i hear can take 2 wks. in short i started 12 n 12 n flowering nutes and put that as day one flowering and not wen the plant started flowering proper. now should i run plants that extra couple weeks just b sure? as they do seem couple weeks off there best b honest. still alot pale hairs and triches on 3 r between pale n milky. only one plant all milky triches and that one has alot dark hair but is the plant with pale patches am about explain below.
> also on main stork or cola the buds swelling great but noticed where joined to stork ie where light ent penetrating as under bud or on side shadded by bud its light green and looks very pale compared bit light hitting maybe a little whispy also. is this norm? or sign needs longer still? rest buds dense even the lower ones on lil storks which dont get as much light r ok and dark green all over. defo ent mould the pale patchs. sorry for being crap questions just starting annoy me as was hoping b done this weeek and thin needs longer now


forget about dates mate, like the other guys have said let it run until you think its done, if you dont have any way of viewing the trichs id suggest a cheap jewlers lupe off ebay and use the trichs as a chopping point until your used to growing and you can tell when its ripe enough for you .


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how do i do this using a laptop witha mouse pad ? no buttons i just use a pad? i can press control on keyboard but is there anything other than scroll ?


Normally on laptops middle click is achieved by pressing both buttons together. Personally though, i'd say get to the opticians


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Normally on laptops middle click is achieved by pressing both buttons together. Personally though, i'd say get to the opticians


lol fuck knows what iv done! it doesnt work though so sod it , it'll have to stay like that lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2011)

just watched a terrible film .. yellow brick road ... i had no idea what it was about before / during / after id watched it ?!? pmsl


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 27, 2011)

cheers fellas. well ttt going by ya cheese pics i see u defo no a few things on growing. u all to modest here. mayb alot ranting here and jokes but u lot still grow some banging bud going by the pics and have same secruity or bacon problems as me haha all uk and all so get better and more feesable advice heres. any ways will leave week or so. best b safe . so guessing that would b 90-100 days flowering by end next weeek that seems a awful long time for size. had in mind 80 days tops but am newb so guess dreaming. dont no strain either just sticky n fruit twang to it. if new strain wood have better idea to go on. anyways j n bed for me laters


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 28, 2011)

Off to court today. Should be fun


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2011)

good luck billy...



supersillybilly said:


> Off to court today. Should be fun


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 28, 2011)

good luck dude...


supersillybilly said:


> Off to court today. Should be fun


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Off to court today. Should be fun


Good luck billy mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Off to court today. Should be fun


good luck m8


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 28, 2011)

Good luck billy stick it to the man !


----------



## Gavstar76 (Jul 28, 2011)

sorry its a bit late but good luck billy


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 28, 2011)

getting some nice buds on the girls, getting a little frosty aswell, haveing trouble with getting up pics, my internets is really slow for some reason. Would like your opinion on how they`re doing..

also best of luck billy hope it works out in your favor.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

hi all anyone here use a matal halide light ? if so what exactly is the point of one? just better to veg or is it good for flower aswell? im sure i read somewhere that switching from a hps to a metal halide for last 2 weeks increases trichs or something ??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Metal halides are great for veg and give you compact bushy plants with short internodes where as if you veg with a hps they can be a little stretchy. Switching to MH the last few weeks of flower is supposed to increase resin production, cant say ive noticed a difference when i done it but i really didnt run it for long enough to say if it works or not.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2011)

heard lots of people say it helps with veg.. keeps inter-node spacing down and bushes them out nicely and stops stretch... same thing could be achieved with T5 or CFL I guess...
only heard of using it at the end of flower like 2-3 times... but no idea if its true or not...



RobbieP said:


> hi all anyone here use a matal halide light ? if so what exactly is the point of one? just better to veg or is it good for flower aswell? im sure i read somewhere that switching from a hps to a metal halide for last 2 weeks increases trichs or something ??


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

cheers all , does using a metal halide for veg slower the growth then or not compared to hps ? just trying to figure out if theres any point getting one for once i get everything sorted in new year as prob only going to have a small grow to start up again (2x plants, long veg, 250w lighting)


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;E-audWG2oaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-audWG2oaU[/video]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Just go for a digi ballast robbie than you can run both hps/mh and see what you think. Mh is quicker in veg than a hps from my experience.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 28, 2011)

Bit of a "girly" song, i love the beatbox acapella concept though, and hell, i'm straight but i love it  I once got a massage off the lead singer while we were in France 

[youtube]ht8WP-W8KfI[/youtube]

I just went clothes shopping for the first time in a long long time. I even bought new shoes! I've been wearing a pair of scruffy white converse for the past 7 years  also bought some trousers suitable to working, to hell with chaffing


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just go for a digi ballast robbie than you can run both hps/mh and see what you think. Mh is quicker in veg than a hps from my experience.


ohhh am i wrong then , i thought you could use both types of lamp with a normal ballast not just a digi one


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

soooo after abit of research it seems if you have a "old" style ballast you need to use a MH conversion bulb for a HPS ballast anyone got or used one of these?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

robbie what web browser you on? I think its the same for most, mind, click on view in the toolbar

view > make text bigger 

what you in court for sbilly??


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

that lead singer has the whole sexy asian thing going on ttt, good work!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> robbie what web browser you on? I think its the same for most, mind, click on view in the toolbar
> 
> view > make text bigger
> 
> what you in court for sbilly??



Woohoo ! thanks dood it worked , im on firefox .... view>zoom text only 

Cheers again mate


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 28, 2011)

hahaha that video ttt posted if u pause it u can get some really smacked faces going on lol she dont look so good then haha


----------



## Griffta (Jul 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> [video=youtube;E-audWG2oaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-audWG2oaU[/video]


I love that magnetic man tune with ms dynamite 
[video=youtube;QgtcEJ6UoLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgtcEJ6UoLo[/video]
Bit ragga-muffin-an-ting but I likes that shit when the suns out & I'm tootin a big reef


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ohhh am i wrong then , i thought you could use both types of lamp with a normal ballast not just a digi one


you can use either in a maxibright magnetic ballast....


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

dont you make don come in here and post his pic del


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> dont you make don come in here and post his pic del


thats a nasty 600 ..........the 400 and 250 have a safety control that switches off if gets to hot...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

lol yeah thos maxibrights are dodgy as fuck but dels right they can run both mh/hps but some magnetic ballasts cant, i know mine cant but its fucking ancient gotta look into getting me a couple of 600w digis.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

jimmy ill be selling my 400/600 digi around september time if you're interested?


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Waiting on bud to dry is a pain in the arse so might have to go get a Henry . just repotted my youngest and hopefully next plant will be ready with another to follow a week after. Buzzing anyone know when the next call of duty is out


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you can use either in a maxibright magnetic ballast....


i have a maxibright ballast 250w same as this .....


So i can use both MH and HPS ?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i have a maxibright ballast 250w same as this .....
> View attachment 1709880
> 
> So i can use both MH and HPS ?


doesnt it say on the ballast...mines a black plastic 1 and has written on it hps/mh


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

dunno its boxed up in a cupboard lol ... .


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

lol what you mean its in cardboard robbie? you wanna let the air get to it otherwise it could over heat and set a fire


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

12-12 from seed......


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

POSTING THIS ON BEHALF OF GHB seeing as he doesnt come in here much an I know you lads will appreciate it






















60g of blonde hash from 3 crops worth of trim. just dried and frozen then shaken through that 1st bag. oh yeh, its exo and critical + 

heres a link to his thread if you wanna see the most ridiculous amounts of bud 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/374393-so-much-sweeter-second-time.html


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

they some sort of peppers del??

tripppleeee postttting like a beast


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

lol , afraid theres no growing for me until the new year , had to sell my tent n get rid of my plants quite sharpish about 4 - 5 week ago! 
cant keep away from the hobby though so sorting out all my stuff for the return lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> they some sort of peppers del??
> 
> tripppleeee postttting like a beast


nice pics............yeah japerlapena or whatever and lantern...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Right thats it, im keeping my trim from now on. Never bothered all the time ive been growing but ive been missing out big time....what a plum.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

while del and jimmy are both here i got a question for you both seeing as your the 12/12 gurus  !!

in a tent 110 x 65 x 160 with a 250w hps how many plants would you stick in for 12/12 from seed and what size is max pots you would use?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Dels more the guru, im the apprentice. I use 6.5 ltr square pots which are great for a sog grow. Think dels going for the less is more approach, me id stick them in pot to pot and see how many would fit in that area and pick a strain that grows single cola and dont branch too much.

EDIT 

just taken note of your tent size and its probably a bit much for a 250w to cover effectively, so with that in mind id say around 6 plants for a 250w cant say for sure as the lowest watt ive gots a 400w, ive got 8 under that so 6 should be ok for a 250


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Dels more the guru, im the apprentice. I use 6.5 ltr square pots which are great for a sog grow. Think dels going for the less is more approach, me id stick them in pot to pot and see how many would fit in that area and pick a strain that grows single cola and dont branch too much.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> just taken note of your tent size and its probably a bit much for a 250w to cover effectively, so with that in mind id say around 6 plants for a 250w cant say for sure as the lowest watt ive gots a 400w, ive got 8 under that so 6 should be ok for a 250


cheers mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Offfft ma heads banging. Got a not proven yesterday. Basically some young team attacked us in the pub last may and we really punched their cunts in. Broken jaws etc. 2 of them tried to charge me with serious assault. Cunts were trying for comp. God bless the barmaids tho. Done me right proud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2011)

result. so you going back to de it again? fuckin alfies.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

This is one of the cunts. It was his bird that was hanging all over me. She is well wanting pumped. Gave her a wink when she was giving evidence.lol - http://en-gb.facebook.com/people/Graham-Ralston/100001169761500


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> This is one of the cunts. It was his bird that was hanging all over me. She is well wanting pumped. Gave her a wink when she was giving evidence.lol - http://en-gb.facebook.com/people/Graham-Ralston/100001169761500


his missus aint bad actually lol


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would smash her back doors down


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would smash her back doors down Lol and he lookslike a right tool


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

lol nice job billy, put him back to bed an fuck his bird while you're at it!

ps he looks like a reject from trainspotting


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

That was the cunt that got his jaw broken. Elbowed him a cracker and punched him about 6 times before he hit the floor. I was a machine that night. Took out about 4 guys. Thats what 1/4 white, 20 odd yega bombs and loads of vodka does. lol Thats been 14 months since it happened. Was in court till 5.45pm. They were going to put it back till September. I went aff my head with my brief, next thing he told me the judge decided that they would finish it today. Got smashed last night. My m8 came up, a cunt owed him £350 and just gave him an oz of some decent white stuff. Was up all night solving all sorts of problem. Talking utter cabbage shite. lol


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

He looks like spud lmfao


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

i think im gonna have to watch that film today, now


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

anyone used mile end hydroponics?


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

With you on that wow I love begby the nut job when he throws the glass over the balcony and when spud stays at that girls house and ends up with smack shits n craps his pants in the bed sheets n it ends up all over the kitchen


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

350 for an oz Fu k me that is mega. I get half for 400 but it banging shit knocks your head about and gives you instant dry throat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> 350 for an oz Fu k me that is mega. I get half for 400 but it banging shit knocks your head about and gives you instant dry throat.


Guy didny have cash, just had product. My m8's a bit of a maniac, Im pretty sure the guy didny want to give him an oz, he likley just took it. lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> lol well good to see you alive and just hung over as usual mate . You heard from Sambo mate he left forum few days ago.


no mate havent heard from him , im just sitting reading about 10 pages of posts that ive missed coz ahve been on the piss. who pissed him off anyway?tbh ive seen me vanishing from the site for a couple of weeks, maybe he's just havin a break.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

What festival did you go dura


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gona say I'll trek up to you for that price I'd be quids in


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Offfft ma heads banging. Got a not proven yesterday. Basically some young team attacked us in the pub last may and we really punched their cunts in. Broken jaws etc. 2 of them tried to charge me with serious assault. Cunts were trying for comp. God bless the barmaids tho. Done me right proud


 
good to hear billy, hope thats the end of it now and you won`t have a civil case to follow or was this a civil one not court summons like?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Fucking better no be a civil case. Can the cunt do that????? Im not really that clued up with shit like that. Good old trusty elbow, nearly as good as your head


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 29, 2011)

depends on few things really, but if you got a not proven i`d doubt it.

not enough to prosecute either way , both you or them, as in you couldn`t counter sue for slander or deformation etc

don`t forget to get that barmaid a bottle of champers for being bang on..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Champers???? They are rough as school toilet paper. Bottle of Frosty Jack.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 29, 2011)

jasonw3 said:


> What festival did you go dura


wickerman festival.....kinda ska, punk and reggae with a bit of dance as well. chilled out as fuck, only about 15,000 people.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of the good shite Billy lmfao


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of the good shite Billy lmfao

I've got around half oz drying in oC with 40% humidity how long do you think it will take to be good smoke. And should I cure it jars


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Everycunt knows my values on curing and drying As little time as possible


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

thats cause you dont smoke it though billy ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2011)

depends on circumstance, if its for profit then as soon as its dry to touch you can get rid, if its personal id stick it in a jar for a few weeks to a month opening a few times a week ... really up to you though mate


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 29, 2011)

what are the benefits to cureing your weed?

does it smoke better, taste wise?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

smoother smoke, any moisture thats left will spread evenly through the bud, taste comes out more as well.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

SELL, SELL, SELL. Fucking hash junkies.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

its friday and we have no porn .... don >: haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice buds wow, bud jars gonna be full i see.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't sell my first baby but the others are going to be sold to get all my next setup


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nice buds wow, bud jars gonna be full i see.


cheers mate, thats the 600 for ya


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2011)

why the fuck do women moan so much! just had a right arguement withher about setting my tent up again in new year! ffs its not like anyone is gonna know and its only 2 percy plants !! fuckin wont listen though ! fuck knows how to win this one !


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> why the fuck do women moan so much! just had a right arguement withher about setting my tent up again in new year! ffs its not like anyone is gonna know and its only 2 percy plants !! fuckin wont listen though ! fuck knows how to win this one !


ive said it before...........patio.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> why the fuck do women moan so much! just had a right arguement withher about setting my tent up again in new year! ffs its not like anyone is gonna know and its only 2 percy plants !! fuckin wont listen though ! fuck knows how to win this one !


U could 1 - Grow a set or, 2 - Instead of 2 plants, grow 30. Explained you expect to harvest at least 60oz and will be bringing in an estimated total of 10k or, 3 - Tell her to bolt. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ive said it before...........patio.............


Too much Brookie Del. aka Sinbad. LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2011)

what pisses me off is she never moaned when i had a 1.2m x 1.2m tent and 10 fuckin plants !!!! now 2 plants and we are going to get busted WTF!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Just pull rank m8. Once they start to stop you, its a slippery slope. Listen to me, ha, Im well whipped.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2011)

she's being told! iv got some uk clone onlys and if she thinks i got them just to look at she is saddly mistaken!

Del i wish i had a patio mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> she's being told! iv got some uk clone onlys and if she thinks i got them just to look at she is saddly mistaken!
> 
> Del i wish i had a patio mate


mate my happy days only started after i ditched the bitch............


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> mate my happy days only started after i ditched the bitch............


in a patio ? lmao


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> in a patio ? lmao


she made a nice solid base............


----------



## dura72 (Jul 29, 2011)

ive had my own flat for 8 years now and i wouldnt give it up for the world. you need your head examined tae move in wae the fuckin psycho's. dont put your foot down, put it up, right onto her arse and fire her out the fuckin door.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

my missus is a cool cat, only argument we've ever had is when she sat on my brand new sunglasses an broke em lol, thats in a 4 year period as well


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Bring it up tonight, start a fight wow. I think all women should be medicated


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 29, 2011)

im gonna tell er you said that billy, she'll be gettin the gimp suit and whip set out


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol wow. When my girl starts Ive found if you give them a good 5min pounding it sorts it out. Well 3mins i was just showing off there


----------



## dura72 (Jul 29, 2011)

5 mins included clothes off and back on and the post coital cig.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2011)

Evening all. Hope y'ave been having a a nice day  I'm in a rather good mood, i went shopping yesterday and bought some new clothes that would be better suited to working in a kitchen after after just one day it's the evening and i feel good, not hitty and sore and tired, jeans in a steam room is a big no no. I spent the afternooon re-arranging my furniture  I have come to the realisation that i need to sell some things, i'm sat staring at near 10 feet of LCD's, what the fuck am i doing. There are 12 speakers in this room alone. Maaaadnesss


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 29, 2011)

yo ttt how much did u get ur volcano for in the end?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2011)

£319 for a classic volcano solid valve kit and vapbong portable vaporizer. Being truthful it's not actually being used as much as it should, joints are more often than not, perfect for what ails you, it's a hard habbit to kick, nicotine is twat, i'm gonna nut him one. Either that or i enjoy the taste, i'll distract myelf from that bad thought with my magic communal salad bowl.

Don't get me wrong though, i had aprehensions for year over talk about how the high was different maye not as good. I've only smoked fresh cheese, it's now curing, so can't really ompare, but it pretty much feels like breathing, no nothing, you get a taste, for now nowt special or anything, but apaprently the cure changes that, but well, one bag will render me pretty much ueless at Grid, as i proved last night, we normally play on extreme, i had to dial it back to normal  my old flatmate who fairplay, smokes fairly little yet handles my joints admiringly, was handing the bag back half full. 

The volcano fucks up you your aunt and your mother. So save them the time rob them blind and buy a volcano  My very first though when i hit my volcano for the first time was that i was a totem pole, high and righteous 

You asked the wrong geezer for the price tag ya twat  random drunken chitchat makimg up for sambo. It is what is is though as he said, i'm not here to learn much these days, just chat here and there.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 29, 2011)

i fukin hate baccy but will always miss a joint if i gave it up.

love the vapos,strange high kinda bubblehash type stone


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

stick with the volcano.....fuck the spliffs.....nearly 4 years given up,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 29, 2011)

love the splifs me, love nothing more than a good bag of decent weed, a cuppa and a splif.. sorts life out.....

haven`t tried volcanos or vapes???? all new to me, but i think i`ll stick to the three skins ...


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 29, 2011)

TTT fancy selling some feet of lcd ? lol im a smoker when i run out of weed :S


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

"What do we want?"
"A cure for Tourettes"
"When do we want it?"
"Cunts!"


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought that new, more 'realistic', racing game for Xbox the other day.

Just for fun I made my character a woman.

It automatically set the game difficulty to easy, removed all other cars and anything remotely close to the road and kept giving me little pop-ups telling me how and when to turn.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> love the splifs me, love nothing more than a good bag of decent weed, a cuppa and a splif.. sorts life out.....
> 
> haven`t tried volcanos or vapes???? all new to me, but i think i`ll stick to the three skins ...


i started using it during the day and just used to have a couple of spliffs at night...then 1 spliff at night.........eventually you get to the point that the spliff tastes like shit and makes your lungs feel nasty.....id been smoking 30 years and like you loved it .......


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 30, 2011)

its just far too expensive imo theres gotta be a better way round this problem.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> its just far too expensive imo theres gotta be a better way round this problem.


cost me 230.......had it nearly 4 years....thats cheap mate id ave spent at least a 1000 on tobacco and loads more on green............


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

hanging like saddam. 

ive never tried a vape, how different is the high?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hanging like saddam.
> 
> ive never tried a vape, how different is the high?


heavy but clean and clear..............takes some time adjusting cause you arent being affected by the toxins and carbon manoxide that you get with tobacco...............sends me crashing at times like 9 in the evening.......make no mistake they rock........


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 30, 2011)

thinkin bout gettin th wife one for her bday mwahhaha gud idea or wot


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> thinkin bout gettin th wife one for her bday mwahhaha gud idea or wot


great idea.....prob wont let you use it lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

A petrol attendant is sitting at work when he notices a car pull up with two penguins in the back. He watches as the driver fills up his car and comes into the station. So overcome with curiosity, the attendant asks the man what the penguins are doing in the back seat of his car.
The man replies "I picked them up on a recent trip to Antarctica, but for the life of me I cant think what on earth to do with them"
The attendant suggests taking them to the zoo and after a moments consideration, the man agrees that is the best course of action and drives off.
However, the next day, the attendant sees the same man enter the station but is surprised to see he still has penguins in his car. Shocked, he asks the man whether he went back to Antarctica, but is assured they are the same pair of penguins.
Puzzled, the attendant says "I thought you were taking them to the zoo."
And the man replies " I did and they thoroughly enjoyed it. Today I'm taking them to the beach,"


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> heavy but clean and clear..............takes some time adjusting cause you arent being affected by the toxins and carbon manoxide that you get with tobacco...............sends me crashing at times like 9 in the evening.......make no mistake they rock........


sounds weird man, I always thought it would give you more of uplifting high cause smoke clouds your high doesnt it. i remember mr west posted a link to a £20 one an i was gonna get it but just dunno if id like it cause I smoke with mates most of the time and its not the same as sharing a joint really is it.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just bought a CD of Ice cream van music.

I play it full blast on my car stereo just to see the disapointment on small kids' faces.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2011)

hahahaha, thats a good one dura, so these vapes are the way forward....!!!

so is it the same thing like put in a few joints worth and it smoulders in a bong type setup then you inhale? 

or is it like the pipes you see in old movies with them all smokeing out of it?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> sounds weird man, I always thought it would give you more of uplifting high cause smoke clouds your high doesnt it. i remember mr west posted a link to a £20 one an i was gonna get it but just dunno if id like it cause I smoke with mates most of the time and its not the same as sharing a joint really is it.


im an ex smoker so i have to say vape is best...................how it hits you is all down to the green............half the hit you get from a spliff is carbon monoxide....fuck sharing..... or share a bag........


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

share a bag??? smack! now thats a stone!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Assume the fetile position. Just watching he darts on ITV4. That Phil Taylor is shit hot


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

A guy on dels thread asked if you take clones 2 weeks into flower does it cause "hermit" issues. Aye only if you smoke loads pal.lol

Tears r running down ma cheeks. Priceless


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

im feelin like i could be a hermit, absolutely shagged


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Im fresh bro. No bevy for me last night. Going to a comedy club later. I might have 40 winks before I get ready


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

have a good one mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

RIU has had my in tears today. Heres a little gem from a person named beardo

"I hate the lady who sued match . com they set her up with a sex offender who raped her.... If you ask me they both got their moneys worth-I don't see what she was doing on a dating site If she didn't want to get laid, If anything she should be thanking them and doing commercials- She did have to go online to find someone, she should be happy with what she can get. "


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

Went down to the Benefits Office this morning and asked if I could sign my Dog on.
The woman said, "Dogs are not eligible to draw benefit". I explained to her that my Dog is black, unemployed, idle, can't speak English and has no clue who his dad is.
She looked in her policy book to see what you have to do to qualify. He gets his first cheque on Friday.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> RIU has had my in tears today. Heres a little gem from a person named beardo
> 
> "I hate the lady who sued match . com they set her up with a sex offender who raped her.... If you ask me they both got their moneys worth-I don't see what she was doing on a dating site If she didn't want to get laid, If anything she should be thanking them and doing commercials- She did have to go online to find someone, she should be happy with what she can get. "


 ahd be rite im assuming youve used another false name again


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

btw bill, what clb are you goin to, is it the one in irvine or glasgow?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Kilmarnock this time m8. Eyes on the back of the head time


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

where in killie bud?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> where in killie bud?


Is it the palace theartre or something. Straight across fae the bus station


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

geez a phone ya hacket cunt


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

phones in Cumnock.lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

ahd nae credit mutant


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Credit. Pit 10 bob in a phone box.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

10 bob, whit fuckin age are, plus ah dont have a phone box in the hoose ya fuckin tube!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

nae wonder bills mrs is a social worker, its afuckin freudian therapist he needs.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 30, 2011)

bloody hell we need a RIU babblefish fish to understand you 2 lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm wrecked, not in a good way, already been to bed for a few hours, i cannot recall the last time i ever had to have a nap, at 6pm none the less. Woke up ver6y hungover, took all of the tiles and such to the dump then ditched the car, then got rather high and made my way back home. A friend texted me to say shout when i was heading to the festival, i said i'd be on my way then fell asleep in a bean bag, got 5 missed calls and some texts, feel pretty bad although there were other folk he could have met up with so pah. 

With regard to the volcano, i cna't easily attribute it to it, but since i picked it up, my smoking and vaping has dropped from rather manic to near nothing, whether this is just the depression who knows, but i certainly know what del means about smoke feeling dirty, i rolled up some oil and weed no tobacco and een that, i've never been so aware of the taste of the shit you're burning when you spark that lighter. Not very enjoyable. I'm not even a heavy tobacco user, i use maybe a 12g pak of virginia a week, but the savings from not buying tobacco rizzler and lighters every week will mean the volcano pays itsel;f off in 12 month. 

No screens available i'm afraid other than a 15" lcd that i've lost the power brick for. I've always been tempted to give my 24" tft to someone or other, it's been surplus since the day i paid for it, these days it's purely for the odd person popping over with a computer, or the twice a year lan party i attend. 



Also look pretty kick arse at the end of my couch, probably need to get a label for it so people'll will stop asking me what it is 

Here is the clincher for me for observing someone elses experience as i said earlier. My mate who i was supposed to go out and about with this eve, he is the only person i know who can handle my joints, so he's a darn good tolerence, he had a bag and that wa more than he had been looking for, we were both good for the ret of the evening.

Oh, didn't reply to PM robbie but i think that's some spot on advice about clingflim and freezing the stuff, thanks 

drinking a grolsch watching baseketball and trying to enjoy my 1 day weekend.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

heres afuckin laff. jist found out one of my good mates, my brothers best mate has been bangin his girl, she's my girls sister. this has all been dropped on my lap. my brother had split with her but is now tryin to get back with her, my girl has told him about it but he' sin denial. ah ah swear tae god ahm gonny end up doin sumcunt in. ah really dont need this kinda shit.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

think ah mite jist pump the slag ootta badness.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 30, 2011)

i feel like a plate of mince n tattys so mashed

does any1 get full of energy after a doob then wanna collaPSE?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-14341422

how anti weed is that...guy caught wif 450 plants worth as £100,000 mento mental


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

450 plants at £100,000. ah get done wae fuckin 7( and its rated at £1200.bollocks


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

dont you hate it when youve got loads of screens open and a random ad starts playing an you cant for the fucking life of ya find it to turn it off. it really grinds me gears ....


----------



## Airwave (Jul 30, 2011)

Anybody want a Jimmy Hendrix T-shirt? It came from the Attitude.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

how come his plant are rated £122 but mines are £150


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Anybody want a Jimmy Hendrix T-shirt? It came from the Attitude.


aye send it tae me


----------



## Ontheball (Jul 30, 2011)

so im wanted by the plod for a few small things they went to my mums looking for me she gave them my number so i stuck in a new sim they dont know where i live , recon itll blow over or should i face the music ?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> so im wanted by the plod for a few small things they went to my mums looking for me she gave them my number so i stuck in a new sim they dont know where i live , recon itll blow over or should i face the music ?



All depends on the charges. If it's fines they'll just keep looking, as they need all the money the can get at the moment.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jul 30, 2011)

same as not paying a small fine ......don`t pay they stick on extras it becomes hugh, face up to it man and have it done with.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Let them find u, and if they do play dumb. Tell your mum to say your working in Spain


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Does this make sense, I think it does and I think it would lower your leccy bill - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/451676-6-hrs40-minutes-12-off.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2011)

it'll lower your yield drastically billy.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 31, 2011)

you'd probably need new timers too..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it'll lower your yield drastically billy.


Well Ive got a small 8 grow. Im going to to them a 24hrs week veg. Im going to try this method m8, just as an experiment. It will lower your leccy bill by 33% if my maths are right. Ill start a thread about it. Ill put them under 2x600w when I flip them to 6/12


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well Ive got a small 8 grow. Im going to to them a 24hrs week veg. Im going to try this method m8, just as an experiment. It will lower your leccy bill by 33% if my maths are right. Ill start a thread about it. Ill put them under 2x600w when I flip them to 6/12


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Brilliant Westy, fucking made me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2011)

i wouldnt mind seein how it works out for you bill should be interestin mate
Feelin pretty fresh for a sunday morn me, hows you lot????


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 31, 2011)

surely you wont be able to know if the drop in yield was worth more or less than save on electricity bill unless you've done a run of the same strain etc? i dunno, you'll probably notice in the first few weeks of flower anyway.

i feel brilliant pukka, slept my hangover off and got the day off so its all good. what spec you thinkin for your veg box?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Does this make sense, I think it does and I think it would lower your leccy bill - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/451676-6-hrs40-minutes-12-off.html


you have taken to many drugs.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> surely you wont be able to know if the drop in yield was worth more or less than save on electricity bill unless you've done a run of the same strain etc? i dunno, you'll probably notice in the first few weeks of flower anyway.
> 
> i feel brilliant pukka, slept my hangover off and got the day off so its all good. what spec you thinkin for your veg box?


Yeh mate i never work sundays unless im on double money lol i just get mashed and relax all day, while the mrs sorts the roast out 

Spec im just gunna use the 4 x 45w blue cfls ive already got might chuck another 1 or 2 of them in, there only £10 ago with the holder off ebay, all sides covered in some kinda mylar stuff, got a big bathroom fan from work for extraction, gunna make it air tightish so then im just gunna have some duct into the bedroom for fresh air, a small desk fan in there, then 1 small side for clones and the rest for older plants in the 1L airpots, might end up with a small bowl with a rag in for humidty but dont no yet, the space is 80Hx80Wx60D cm im gunna chuck some pics in my thread later of the space and my butter, bro!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well Ive got a small 8 grow. Im going to to them a 24hrs week veg. Im going to try this method m8, just as an experiment. It will lower your leccy bill by 33% if my maths are right. Ill start a thread about it. Ill put them under 2x600w when I flip them to 6/12


typical tight arsed scot!!!you'll be using candles next ya miserable cunt....btw did you try tae phone earlier and did u hear anything aboot that thing we spoke aboot mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

No news on that m8. Cunts meant to b phoning the day


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2011)

dura72 said:


> heres afuckin laff. jist found out one of my good mates, my brothers best mate has been bangin his girl, she's my girls sister. this has all been dropped on my lap. my brother had split with her but is now tryin to get back with her, my girl has told him about it but he' sin denial. ah ah swear tae god ahm gonny end up doin sumcunt in. ah really dont need this kinda shit.


Two sisters in the shower... not much of a better way of getting ya brother over his denial


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2011)

it'd have to be the showers at the local swimming baths......pair of fat cunts wouldny fit in anywhere else. lets put it this way when the go on holiday they avoid norway and japan.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No news on that m8. Cunts meant to b phoning the day


keep me posted, ah couldny get tae the phone on time this morning ah was chasing ma bloody hyperactive wee lad roon the fuckin hoose


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2011)

Thar she blows! 

Just read that weed bust, i loved how the police chap making the statements said he was very pleased that they seized it before it could be sold within the community. Kinda sounds like it's being done for the sake of the community. So what if a community arises who think otherwise? It was seized cus it was illegal, has fuck all todo with the communities wellbeing 

Yet more subliminal "snitch on your friends family and neighbors" message as well, a telephone call from a member of the community has fuck all to do with a search warrant so far as evidence and the law is concerned. Shall we all together phone up the police and say we've spotted a cannabis grow operation at Chequers, bet no judge would take that into account for a warrant, so why is a statement from A vs B valid as grounds for a warrant, but for A vs C it would be not.

Join the UK rebels! The tax man doesn't just get to apologize for treating us so terribly, we say not good enough and withold our taxes the cunts. Not that any of you pay taxes lolol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 31, 2011)

for th first time in ma workin life i get a tenner an hour then they go take 400quid of my wage wtf


----------



## dura72 (Aug 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> for th first time in ma workin life i get a tenner an hour then they go take 400quid of my wage wtf


jeez bam!!!! dont you read any of my posts!!!!!!????? DONT FUCKIN WORK. it only encourages the government to expand to find new and pointless ways to rip you off. for almost 5 years continuously i've been an ' avid horticulturalist' and 'exotic pharmacists' so far ive never paid tax on any of the aforementioned and all i have to do is 150 hrs comm service, im on a permanent sicky(bad back and alcohol probs,......try disproving that ya dwp fuckers). the system is there to be screwed if u dont believe me then take a look at the Times job section and see what top execs get paid and what politicians squeeze oota us. THEY CAN ALL GO AND SUCK MA GINGER STANE POKE.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 1, 2011)

lmao yaaasss


----------



## dura72 (Aug 1, 2011)

happy birthday to me , next years the big 4-0. ahm off tae the pub now.....tae spend ma government sponsored income..


----------



## del66666 (Aug 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> happy birthday to me , next years the big 4-0. ahm off tae the pub now.....tae spend ma government sponsored income..


oh to be 40 again........i wish


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> happy birthday to me , next years the big 4-0. ahm off tae the pub now.....tae spend ma government sponsored income..


 
happy birthday dude...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Pipe and slippers time Dura. You cannot look at birds under the age of 25 now or run the risk of being labelled a pedo, like you would care tho. Beast

Anyway hows things in the rest of the UK. Im bored. Fucking hate Mondays. Usually go golfing but weather is pish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

cant fucking believe it, joey barton away on a free transfer from the toon. gutted


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh1L0JYPAPX06115cX


----------



## Aprila (Aug 1, 2011)

Ello Lads & Ladies , just joined forum Ive got one good plant on the go. Will post pic later today hoping that some kind soul will tell me what to do with it next! All the best A


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome dude, you will get all the info you need on here great bunch of lads, pic`s always help....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Im going to do that mad light experiment guys. Its my new sig. I know I'll lose yield but lets see if it moves things on a little


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 1, 2011)

be intresting to see if this works, how much do you think the yeild will be affected?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> be intresting to see if this works, how much do you think the yeild will be affected?


Im no sure m8, we will find out


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Got a letter today from Beko. Seems the fridge freezer thing we purchased in 2006 has the potential to self combust and they need to send out an engineer. Priceless


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2011)

woohooo my mate just payed up and brought me a oz of "church" round ... never tried this strain so looking forward to getting mashed in a minute hahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Dura likes that strain. Hes always harping on about it.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dura likes that strain. Hes always harping on about it.


i thought duras "church" was his local lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Got a letter today from Beko. Seems the fridge freezer thing we purchased in 2006 has the potential to self combust and they need to send out an engineer. Priceless


been all over the news, they have known ages but not told anyone, been a lot of bad fires.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats all I would fucking need. I havent even seen it in the news


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 1, 2011)

"fire caused by fridge, marijuana grow op discovered" get that engineer round nowwwww bill before shit starts stankin up!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers for that WoW. Just smoked a spliff there. No sleep tonight


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 1, 2011)

haha my bad, i just smoked a fatty an all, mind ran away with it


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

still para. Fucking pulled the smoke alarm bout 4 months ago coz it wouldny stop fucking beeping


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 1, 2011)

unplug the fuckin fridge ? and get munching ?


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 1, 2011)

fridge`s that go on fire!!!! fuck.. my nan has a beko tv, be round her`s asap with different one for her, (just in case), she`s 83 and watchs tv all the time has it on even when she pops to bed in the afternoon for a nap, thing is she takes some medication to sleep so wouldn`t have a clue there was a fire and certainly wouldn`t hear the alrm go off, 

question: whats the highest yeilding strain, i`ve read that its an oz a plant but are there strains that are known to yeild more?


----------



## Airwave (Aug 1, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> fridge`s that go on fire!!!! fuck.. my nan has a beko tv, be round her`s asap with different one for her, (just in case), she`s 83 and watchs tv all the time has it on even when she pops to bed in the afternoon for a nap, thing is she takes some medication to sleep so wouldn`t have a clue there was a fire and certainly wouldn`t hear the alrm go off,
> 
> question: whats the highest yeilding strain, i`ve read that its an oz a plant but are there strains that are known to yeild more?


There is no highest yielding strain. There are high yielding strains, and how much you actually get from it depends on your skill.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> There is no highest yielding strain. There are high yielding strains, and how much you actually get from it depends on your skill.


Or in my case, pure fucking luck.lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> fridge`s that go on fire!!!! fuck.. my nan has a beko tv, be round her`s asap with different one for her, (just in case), she`s 83 and watchs tv all the time has it on even when she pops to bed in the afternoon for a nap, thing is she takes some medication to sleep so wouldn`t have a clue there was a fire and certainly wouldn`t hear the alrm go off,
> 
> question: whats the highest yeilding strain, i`ve read that its an oz a plant but are there strains that are known to yeild more?


oz a plant? you mean 12-12 from seed? best ive had was knocking 4 oz..........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

strange for a minute i thought i was on my own thread.......must be something i smoked............hope no fridges been smoking.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning Del, getting the kids off to school or have you pissed the bed again.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

mornin everyone..hows the grow goin...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

goodmorning uk ers.. what a great day to get stoned.!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2011)

I see what you done there Del.lol No smoking fridges


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

mornin elenor...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

hiya kev, hows ya luck?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

got my outdoor grow goin now there 37 days from seed take a look if you want there bout 4-5 pages from the last page on mi thread..hows u doin ok i hope..


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

where is it/ how do i see it?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-680.html


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

thats fkin awsome mate. they look really healthy, considering the bum weather we have had. have u grown outdoor here before? what kinda yield/quality?

do u suppliment them with any nutes or let mother nature do it all?
anyone living close downwind?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

this is my first outdoor grow i had indoor and got just over 1600 gram from 64 plants but they were cut 2-3 weeks early cause of the ex and custody battles and no i dug the holes and filled them with west compost that feed them for 4 months and when they go 12.12 ill use advance nutes..and the neighbours aint a problem ...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

laughing!!!! good luck

im currently indulging in the 17.5 oz dry i got off 3 girls, a few weeks ago...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

you got about 25g per plant, SOG i guess?????


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

ish but no sog just let them grow ...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 2, 2011)

kev. when do you expect to harvest those outdoors? got a nice space in my mind, prob too late for this year??


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

looking early to mid oct maybe...


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning Del, getting the kids off to school or have you pissed the bed again.lol


im not harsh enough to send them during the school holidays mate............


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

hahaha get them sent lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I see what you done there Del.lol No smoking fridges


good to know your nice and alert mate.......


----------



## suave.sam (Aug 2, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you top growers can help me out with a quick diagnosis? She's at week 3 and was flushed through a week and a half ago (just to clear any salt buildup). Only had 1 feeding since flower at very low concentration.

It seems to affect the middle/top of the plant. It started going like this a few days after it was watered with just RO water. It began off as a whiteish colour making me think it was too close to the light - I had a 600 about 8-9 inches away, so I moved it higher. 

Problems getting worse but im not sure whether its pH problem, deficiency or what! Any other information you need to help diagnose? Lemme know! 

Cheers


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

top growers....where?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

suave.sam said:


> View attachment 1716466View attachment 1716465View attachment 1716463View attachment 1716462
> 
> Just wondering if any of you top growers can help me out with a quick diagnosis? She's at week 3 and was flushed through a week and a half ago (just to clear any salt buildup). Only had 1 feeding since flower at very low concentration.
> 
> ...


you in soil? what food? what are you ph ing to?


----------



## suave.sam (Aug 2, 2011)

Started in coco, transplanted to soil. But that was about 2 months ago. Using the Dutch pro line. Had great results with all my other grows & plants. pH'd to 6.3-6.6 every watering & feeding... She's in a 4.5 gallon pot and getting watered every 4-5 days with a feed 1 in 3. What you thinking?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

ive always thought that soil becomes more acidic over time , maybe you need the ph up a little to counter this .............no expert though thats why i changed to coco.so much easier.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

suave.sam said:


> Started in coco, transplanted to soil. But that was about 2 months ago. Using the Dutch pro line. Had great results with all my other grows & plants. pH'd to 6.3-6.6 every watering & feeding... She's in a 4.5 gallon pot and getting watered every 4-5 days with a feed 1 in 3. What you thinking?


just reading they say 6.8 is good for soil...............


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

suave.sam said:


> Started in coco, transplanted to soil. But that was about 2 months ago. Using the Dutch pro line. Had great results with all my other grows & plants. pH'd to 6.3-6.6 every watering & feeding... She's in a 4.5 gallon pot and getting watered every 4-5 days with a feed 1 in 3. What you thinking?


how about giving it some pk? maybe she needs a boost?...........


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2011)

could it be the fact your soil has too strong nutes in it and is causing stress/burn , try JUST feeding water for a few weeks... complete guess work though


----------



## suave.sam (Aug 2, 2011)

Might give it a little dose of pk13/14 with it's next watering. See if that helps...I'm pretty sure it's not burn as I've barely een feeding it anything! This is my first time flowering a photoperiod so it's pretty new to me. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## suave.sam (Aug 2, 2011)

See if raising the ph helps anything too. Can't hurt to let the pH fluctuate a bit anyway...


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys ive decided to buy a growers bible , do u have any recommendations ? also one of my plants has tiny spots on some of the leafs what am i lacking this time


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hydroponic-Lamp-Plant-Grow-Light/dp/B003ZV5PCY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1312296696&sr=8-10

worth a gamble for my small cab ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought the big problem with LED's was light penetration and cost, that would suggest that one is pretty rubbish but you could maybe use it for side lighting?


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I thought the big problem with LED's was light penetration and cost, that would suggest that one is pretty rubbish but you could maybe use it for side lighting?


Well i have this shitty little cab with a light from a reptile tank and i have 2 low out cfl's only 1200 lumen each. I just bring seedlings and cuttings on in there and house the odd plant when im outta space. Im just thinking even if not amazing would still be a slight improvement on my mix n match bulbs.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

hmmm I suppose, to be honest though, youd probably be better off chipping in an extra 30 quid and getting some T5's, well thats what id do anyway mate.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Guys ive decided to buy a growers bible , do u have any recommendations ? also one of my plants has tiny spots on some of the leafs what am i lacking this time


spider mites maybe?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2011)

am fuming. its to fecking hot for me. just flushed one lady in bath tub let excess drip off and left it drain wen bird came in and spray deodorant on herself the idiot. only a lil before i wa screaming at her. is this gun b tasting off spray now. nything i can or should do? oth then throttle woman


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2011)

also afte flush how long should i leav before chop. on bio bizz nutes. few days b ok?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 2, 2011)

Flushing is heavily debated as it is, let alone how long to flush for. Flushing isn't a single flush, flushing for harvest is continous feeding and flushing of just water, a single flush and you could still end up with a load of crap in the soil. I have seen little to zero difference between flushed and non flushed, all tates the same and burns the same for me.

For the fellow waiting on me, i got off my arse and packaged some things up, should have it stamped and posted by tomorow, slowly getting there 

Here is an example of why i always try and scrog my cheese if i have the option


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2011)

wot nutes u use ttt? and u say u dont notice much difference without flushing?? hear it crackles and harsh if dont? interesting as i on last bit cheese and skint and dying chop chop. i flushed for twenty mins or so filed pot bout 20times so should b ok. hear u ment flush 6 times the pot size i did alot more b sure


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice bit of cheese on that lady if i dont say so myself ttt !! Its funny i neva tire of seeing cheese late in flower but cant stand them in veg or early pistal formation i ve not added to my journal for a few days because it bores me saying the same old thing lol that its growing while slowly upping my nutes lol!!


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hmmm I suppose, to be honest though, youd probably be better off chipping in an extra 30 quid and getting some T5's, well thats what id do anyway mate.


t5 doesnt fit the cab m8.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 2, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> wot nutes u use ttt? and u say u dont notice much difference without flushing?? hear it crackles and harsh if dont? interesting as i on last bit cheese and skint and dying chop chop. i flushed for twenty mins or so filed pot bout 20times so should b ok. hear u ment flush 6 times the pot size i did alot more b sure


I just use Canna flores A + B. Only crackling i've ever had from weed was because there was hair in it or when there are seeds in it. I find all smoke tastes harsh so am not quite able to give a judgement on that, and people say that curing removes the harsh taste of weed and makes it smooth and tasty, come 4 weeks from dry i'll be damned if there's cheese still in the jars 



cheddar1985 said:


> Nice bit of cheese on that lady if i dont say so myself ttt !! Its funny i neva tire of seeing cheese late in flower but cant stand them in veg or early pistal formation i ve not added to my journal for a few days because it bores me saying the same old thing lol that its growing while slowly upping my nutes lol!!


The camera plays tricks. Imagine if you will that the tall cola is backed againt the wall, what you see is what you get, there's no other side to the plant, tis gonna be a pretty dismal yield i think, probably no more than 2 ounce from how it looked this evening. 
That' why i ditched my journal, i only had relevant stuff to update it with once every 2 weeks or so so keeping it alive with pointless crap inbetween, couldn't be bothered


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

im using some shit nute need something else me thinks no mites been in cab loads last week.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 2, 2011)

Nutes is one of those things. Take Fdd, he'll often apparently chuck any old shit into the mix if they have aprpriate NPK ratios.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

the way I figure is 

soil nutes = soil nutes

hydro nutes = hydro nutes

the brands may differ slightly but as long as your using the right medium they'll all get you to the finish if you feed them right.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

hi ladies, great birthday, got a serious doing head caved in face all smashed tae fuck back of skull smashed as well, on onlooker claimed the guy was trying to kill me, repeatedly smashing my head on abrick and crushing my windpipe. couple of onlookers managed tae get my tongue oot ma throat. all in all a very good birthday, i look like the fuckin elephant man!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like a nasty hangover mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hi ladies, great birthday, got a serious doing head caved in face all smashed tae fuck back of skull smashed as well, on onlooker claimed the guy was trying to kill me, repeatedly smashing my head on abrick and crushing my windpipe. couple of onlookers managed tae get my tongue oot ma throat. all in all a very good birthday, i look like the fuckin elephant man!!!


happy b day to u. sounds interesting night. who started the aggro ?
wen drying u ment do in a dark room right?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> happy b day to u. sounds interesting night. who started the aggro ?
> wen drying u ment do in a dark room right?


not sure, i only know the guy by rep, he's a serious psycho with a lotta previous for using knifes, axes and shit. ive been told he started on me but i put the head on him, only prob was i was absolutely and utterly smashed, totally unable tae defend myself. its all over my facebook, think ive got a fuckin enormous team of people wanting to 'vanish' the fucker. its nice to be liked!!lol


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hi ladies, great birthday, got a serious doing head caved in face all smashed tae fuck back of skull smashed as well, on onlooker claimed the guy was trying to kill me, repeatedly smashing my head on abrick and crushing my windpipe. couple of onlookers managed tae get my tongue oot ma throat. all in all a very good birthday, i look like the fuckin elephant man!!!


This requires a pic.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> happy b day to u. sounds interesting night. who started the aggro ?
> wen drying u ment do in a dark room right?


yes dry in the dark with a fan blowing, after that either cure it or put it in the freezer.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> This requires a pic.


ahll get a pic on my phone at some point and pm message you it.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> not sure, i only know the guy by rep, he's a serious psycho with a lotta previous for using knifes, axes and shit. ive been told he started on me but i put the head on him, only prob was i was absolutely and utterly smashed, totally unable tae defend myself. its all over my facebook, think ive got a fuckin enormous team of people wanting to 'vanish' the fucker. its nice to be liked!!lol


Being too drunk to defend yourself is one of the worst things in the world. You feel like such a cunt the next morning. It happened to me years ago and it still vexes me.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> not sure, i only know the guy by rep, he's a serious psycho with a lotta previous for using knifes, axes and shit. ive been told he started on me but i put the head on him, only prob was i was absolutely and utterly smashed, totally unable tae defend myself. its all over my facebook, think ive got a fuckin enormous team of people wanting to 'vanish' the fucker. its nice to be liked!!lol


wel good luck with the revenge man. least u only battered tho mate these things have habbit going overboard. lucky passer bys helped u out or u could choked n b a goner. anyways i thought u was chilling out after the court rulings.


----------



## rob.htid (Aug 2, 2011)

220-240 for blues or cheese 200 for everything else at the moment in my area


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 2, 2011)

Got twatted myself when i lived in peckham, i was in my local and it had kicked off earlier and id forgoton about it and carried on drinking, this cunt starts talking too me at the bar then bang.. cunt sucker punched me right in the boat then him and his mates all jumped in, did i ache the next day lol fucking eye swelled right up a coudlnt see outta it for days. Found out through the barmaid who the main geezer was and battered him a week later with a lump of wood. Revenge is sweet.

Was round a family members house over the weekend in east london for barbie and few beers got talking to fella and he was saying ozs go for 240 all day long over there, i know where my surplus is going from now on.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

if your face is that mashed up dura, they won't recognise you anyway, get it wacked on here lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2011)

Fucking hell Dura. Was this in the boozer? Is the cunt fae ur area


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 2, 2011)

Spent the day looking for some decent air cooled hoods and theres fuck all out there in my budget, if you want a good un then its 140 each and i want 3 lol so that aint happening. Gonna ave a trip to the hydro shop tomorrow if im brave enough, i fucking hate having to go there but i wanna see his wares before i hand over any cash.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Spent the day looking for some decent air cooled hoods and theres fuck all out there in my budget, if you want a good un then its 140 each and i want 3 lol so that aint happening. Gonna ave a trip to the hydro shop tomorrow if im brave enough, i fucking hate having to go there but i wanna see his wares before i hand over any cash.


http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/aerowing-air-cooled-reflector-1182-p.asp

Which ones were you looking at?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hell Dura. Was this in the boozer? Is the cunt fae ur area


naw, ah was in my flats drinking wae sum decidely unsavoury characters, the flat looked like a scene fae trainspotting and it just kicked off. ah dont remember anything apart fae the ambulance.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

what is it with u and the blue sirens ? lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

ive got a uniform fetish lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/aerowing-air-cooled-reflector-1182-p.asp
> 
> Which ones were you looking at?


I like the look of the super sun 2, its a yank one they seem to have all the nice toys but at 140 each they aint cheap. That aerowing isnt 100% air tight from a few reviews ive read and im running two coolstars atm and they aint air tight either, ive got duct tape on mine covering all the gaps lol. Gonna run 3 600w in a row with there own seperate cooling fan so want something decent found this today http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-HACIENDA-BALLAST-5-SUPERCOOL-SHADE-/280715322392?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415befe418 but its 5in and really want a hood with 6in vents if im gonna run three, ill have to keep looking but really want them by the end of the week, gotta get more light in my tent as its filling up fast lol.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

i just bought myself a 400w inc ballast etc for £20


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

what u call that reflective shit u put in ur grow room ?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

mylar mate, whered you get your 400W from?


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oasis-Silver-White-Mylar-Per-Metre/dp/B0058HT7H2/ref=sr_1_1?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1312320219&sr=1-1

is that the right stuff ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 2, 2011)

Just looking to upgrade all my gear is all, had the same ballast now for years so think its time for new one or 3 lol. Dont want or need top of the range hood just something half decent.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

heh off my house m8  the hid i had originally i was borrowing from him, anyways it belonged to someone else and it had to go back , he was talking about cutting early so i asked if i could use his to finish mine and he offered me it for £20 its now hanging in my cab and hes using the borrowed one  its a slight pain as the ballast is built into the hood and the cables not very long but ive got round it for now until i can get to hardward shop even got a new bulb with it 

(its pretty sweet too ive veg'd under it before and its alot cooler than my 250 was)


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oasis-Silver-White-Mylar-Per-Metre/dp/B0058HT7H2/ref=sr_1_1?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1312320219&sr=1-1
> 
> is that the right stuff ?


I've used that before. It's fiddly as fuck and isn't as durable as the panda sheeting.

If you can afford it, go with this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orca-Grow-Film-per-10m-roll-/160619932964?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2565b1ad24

Watch some of the videos on yt.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've used that before. It's fiddly as fuck and isn't as durable as the panda sheeting.
> 
> If you can afford it, go with this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orca-Grow-Film-per-10m-roll-/160619932964?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2565b1ad24
> 
> Watch some of the videos on yt.


heh nope cant afford that i smoke my weed  i used to tint carss a few years ago so ill give it a whirl as long as it does its job.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2011)

anyone know any reliable online places that sell 99.9% iso alcohol?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was driving home the other day when all of a sudden the car swerved. I hit the kerb full on, the car span in the air a full 360, I smashed into a lampost, 2 cars and then took out a post box. As I struggled to get out of the wreckage a policeman came up to me and said 'Are you drunk sir?' I said 'I fucking hope so, do I look like a woman?'


----------



## jackhunter (Aug 2, 2011)

not that i know of not sure what u mean


----------



## jackhunter (Aug 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> advice on the ultimate would be its not the ultimate lol its dutch passion say no more lol slh can be lovely tho if ya get a nice pheno.


its looking realy exelent atm, i wanna start a journal to show people because iv herd its rubish from a lot of people but this baby is looking bang on, jus gotta work out how to make 1


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone know any reliable online places that sell 99.9% iso alcohol?


the braun close shave has a docking station for cleaning this has a refil cartridge thats filled with ethinol, there cheap enough to buy,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Q96AHM?tag=brauelecsha08-20&camp=213381&creative=390973&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B000Q96AHM&adid=07AXBYTFA9FWFD8FE3CM&

this what your after or is iso alcohol different?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

ae86 grower said:


> the braun close shave has a docking station for cleaning this has a refil cartridge thats filled with ethinol, there cheap enough to buy,


thats not Isopropyl Alcohol though is it?? i know maplins sell it but its something like £10 for 400ml !


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 3, 2011)

iso alcohol? not 100% robbie to be honest stuck in a link for you there to see the cartridge..


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> thats not Isopropyl Alcohol though is it?? i know maplins sell it but its something like £10 for 400ml !


bnq m8......................


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> bnq m8......................


ahh never thought of that! cheers m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 3, 2011)

Had to purchase an air con unit. DO NOT run 4x600w's with a 10" Rhino exhaust fan and a 10" Rhino intake, it is not enough. Temps were reaching 37. Not good. Fucking heat. Im defo going large LED's next grow - http://grownorthern.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Had to purchase an air con unit. DO NOT run 4x600w's with a 10" Rhino exhaust fan and a 10" Rhino intake, it is not enough. Temps were reaching 37. Not good. Fucking heat. Im defo going large LED's next grow - http://grownorthern.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15


Are you using air cooled hoods? 

Also, intake? In this weather?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 3, 2011)

Its on 12/12 m8. Intake kicks in at 10pm when light come on(trying to keep temps down) Naw, no cool hoods. Theres only 4 weeks or so to go and cool hoods are bout £60 a whip and ducting and shit would cost about £270 delivered. Got a used aircon with carbon filter for £100 off ebay. It made sense. Its also lower the humd levels. Everyones a winner.

Going to be a 32 wilma dripper system 4x600 and 3mx1.5m tent going cheap in about 1.5 months time is anybody is interested


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

ebay is a sure thing for ISO Robbie, i picked up 5L for £20, thought that would last me many harvests, already half way through, partly because it doubles up as a fantastic cleaning product, although i'd buy some gloves, makes ya skin feel funny  I was tempted just to walk over the maplin but as you say, the stuff they had in stock was £14 for a liter, silly prices.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> ebay is a sure thing for ISO Robbie, i picked up 5L for £20, thought that would last me many harvests, already half way through, partly because it doubles up as a fantastic cleaning product, although i'd buy some gloves, makes ya skin feel funny  I was tempted just to walk over the maplin but as you say, the stuff they had in stock was £14 for a liter, silly prices.


is that like surgical spirits?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

Similar in that it'll dry ya skin out and make it feel funny, but getting ph down on your hands will also cause similar discomfort. While surgical spirit can be either isopropyl alcohol or ethanol, i think in the UK it's a mixture of the two, i've a bottle of each and they certainly have very very different smells to them. Maybe you'll be able to find ISO surgical spirit but i'd have thought it might be due to legislation or such.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Had to purchase an air con unit. DO NOT run 4x600w's with a 10" Rhino exhaust fan and a 10" Rhino intake, it is not enough. Temps were reaching 37. Not good. Fucking heat. Im defo going large LED's next grow - http://grownorthern.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15


lol come on billy, dont waste your money on them. like you said, 4 air cooled hoods and another outtake would cost you less than just one of those lights, for cost effectivness that makes absolutely no sense. You should be able to pull a huge yield with 2.4k watts and 32 plants


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its on 12/12 m8. Intake kicks in at 10pm when light come on(trying to keep temps down) Naw, no cool hoods. Theres only 4 weeks or so to go and cool hoods are bout £60 a whip and ducting and shit would cost about £270 delivered. Got a used aircon with carbon filter for £100 off ebay. It made sense. Its also lower the humd levels. Everyones a winner.
> 
> Going to be a 32 wilma dripper system 4x600 and 3mx1.5m tent going cheap in about 1.5 months time is anybody is interested


The cost of hoods and ducting is peanuts compared to how much money you will have once you harvest this crop. Two 10" fans will cool all 4 hoods.

Also, for now, I suggest you use both fans for exhaust.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

What's the power rating like on that aircon unit? Even the small units could cost you like £60 a month on electricity.

I agree with Airwave, open up the intakes, make a bigger one if it' possible, and use both those fans for exhaust, when you blow air out, air will find it's way in.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

I just ordered 3 of these, after talking with the bloke on the blower and finding out a few things they sound pretty good, better than the shitty coolstars ive got now. Would have liked the supersuns but my pocket aint that deep. Aircooled hoods are the way too go if heat is a problem.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

is there a difference between air cooled hood and cool tube?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

damn its hot today ... been out walking all day ... knackered now!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> is there a difference between air cooled hood and cool tube?


Same thing really. Cooltubes are good in that they are air tight but the light spread is pretty poor. Air cooled reflectors offer better light spread but some are not air tight, for cabs or small spaces cooltubes are great, ive got 2 in my cabs for tents id go for air cooled reflectors.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

No difference really. An air cooled hood is a hood cooled by the movement of air, and cool tube is a tube cooled by the same movement of air. I wonder what kind of patents there are on the cooltube. 

Was indeed rather hot, spent 6 hours in the kitchen, fun fun fun.


----------



## rob.htid (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Was round a family members house over the weekend in east london for barbie and few beers got talking to fella and he was saying ozs go for 240 all day long over there, i know where my surplus is going from now on.


same in manchester m8 for blues an cheese or stronger strains


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

rob.htid said:


> same in manchester m8 for blues an cheese or stronger strains


 last time i actually bought an oz it was 120 but thats going back a good few years. Its madness what gear costs these days, thank fuck i grow the shit otherwise i couldnt afford the green.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> last time i actually bought an oz it was 120 but thats going back a good few years. Its madness what gear costs these days, thank fuck i grow the shit otherwise i couldnt afford the green.


 Same here mate ... used to pay £800 for a 9bar of white rhino ... those where the days ... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> last time i actually bought an oz it was 120 but thats going back a good few years. Its madness what gear costs these days, thank fuck i grow the shit otherwise i couldnt afford the green.


I know what you mean man. While i had a good job, i was spending at least £300 a month on the stuff, but once things all changed around, i ended up wit about 80-90 quid a week to live on, if i was having to buy my weed, i'd either have to quit weed or quit real food.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

Couldnt quit real grub ttt, hell no lol. Makes sense if you smoke to grow your own and any surplus to requirements go out the door.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

wish this area wasnt flooded with 15yr old growers trying to make money! weed sold here is normally rushed or poor quality but sells for 150ish so even if you grow the best weed going people wont spend more than 180 cus they know they can still sell the shit 150 weed in 1g tens and make a profit!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

I eat very very little, of that pretty much nothing is healthy or fruit or vegetable. Normally beer and crisps and sugary things. Tonight my diet is biltong, biltong suasage and cobra beers.

Takes one to know one robbie


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like my area robbie, poor quality chopped early crap. If i run outta my own i know its just not worth going looking for a bit of green cause im gonna be dissapointed.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I eat very very little, of that pretty much nothing is healthy or fruit or vegetable. Normally beer and crisps and sugary things. Tonight my diet is biltong, biltong suasage and cobra beers.
> 
> Takes one to know one robbie


hahah i wish i was 15 ! and my weed is always top quality but im afraid my green doesnt leave my sight, its for me! lmao

ttt i bet you couldnt afford healthy food anyway with all that posh poncy stuff you buy haha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2011)

hehe, no more of that for me now, no car so nowt but expensive local shops with nowt in em. Gotta walk for like 30 minute if i want mcdonalds  sod healthy eating


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive already got the aircon arriving tomorrow. The guy that runs the LED company has offered me a 3 month trial period and if Im not happy he will refund. Hes giving me 8 of them lights for £4000. Need leccy bills lowish and heat will be an issue. I know most people are haters of LED but Im willing to give them a chance and if I not happy I'll get a refund(the guy is that confident) Its going to be a big DWC with SCROG.


----------



## Aprila (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi All , just posted a pic of my planty not a very good shot 
I know! The white hairs are just starting to turn brown-ish.Ive been growing it just in a pot on window, I put it away 12hrs at a time in my wardrobe. My questions are - is it ready when all the hairs have changed colour , Whats all this " cureing" about ? Do i really have to stash it in a jar and wait how long to smoke it ? I thought I just had to chop of the buds dry them out for a few days and bobs your uncle? Anyhows all knowledge and advise will be gratefully received. Cheers April


----------



## Aprila (Aug 3, 2011)

Ooops that really was a toss photo , Ill try another.............
It wont let me upload another , without adding a urrl ? am I being dim here? In my defence I am a bit stoned!


----------



## Aprila (Aug 3, 2011)

Dont know if this photo is any better ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive already got the aircon arriving tomorrow. The guy that runs the LED company has offered me a 3 month trial period and if Im not happy he will refund. Hes giving me 8 of them lights for £4000. Need leccy bills lowish and heat will be an issue. I know most people are haters of LED but Im willing to give them a chance and if I not happy I'll get a refund(the guy is that confident) Its going to be a big DWC with SCROG.


Splashing out some dosh there billy, whats 8 of those leds equivalent too hps wise then mate.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2011)

Aprila said:


> Hi All , just posted a pic of my planty not a very good shot View attachment 1718769
> I know! The white hairs are just starting to turn brown-ish.Ive been growing it just in a pot on window, I put it away 12hrs at a time in my wardrobe. My questions are - is it ready when all the hairs have changed colour , Whats all this " cureing" about ? Do i really have to stash it in a jar and wait how long to smoke it ? I thought I just had to chop of the buds dry them out for a few days and bobs your uncle? Anyhows all knowledge and advise will be gratefully received. Cheers April


Look into what strain it is to find out how long it's supposed to take to flower. If you don't know the strain then just give it 8 - 10 weeks.
You don't have to cure it, you can just smoke it when dry.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive already got the aircon arriving tomorrow. The guy that runs the LED company has offered me a 3 month trial period and if Im not happy he will refund. Hes giving me 8 of them lights for £4000. Need leccy bills lowish and heat will be an issue. I know most people are haters of LED but Im willing to give them a chance and if I not happy I'll get a refund(the guy is that confident) Its going to be a big DWC with SCROG.


at that price the geezer will probably be living in babados by the time the trial period is over...........


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> at that price the geezer will probably be living in babados by the time the trial period is over...........


4k, and he was complaining about the cost of air cooled hoods and ducting.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> 4k, and he was complaining about the cost of air cooled hoods and ducting.


im going to buy some 25 squid led lights off amazon and offer them to billy for 3k............


----------



## Aprila (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry about that dont know how I tipped up in the middle your thread?. Cheers tho, Ill try "find the strain"


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I know what you mean man. While i had a good job, i was spending at least £300 a month on the stuff, but once things all changed around, i ended up wit about 80-90 quid a week to live on, if i was having to buy my weed, i'd either have to quit weed or quit real food.


i quit the food :/


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 3, 2011)

is mylar sticky backed or u gotta put it up with paste ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 4, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> is mylar sticky backed or u gotta put it up with paste ?


Stick it however you can, duct tape or paste or whatever else you have its fiddly stuff. Im gonna use that diamond reflective sheeting for my cabs, looks a bit easier to use.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> is mylar sticky backed or u gotta put it up with paste ?


staple gun.........


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive already got the aircon arriving tomorrow. The guy that runs the LED company has offered me a 3 month trial period and if Im not happy he will refund. Hes giving me 8 of them lights for £4000. Need leccy bills lowish and heat will be an issue. I know most people are haters of LED but Im willing to give them a chance and if I not happy I'll get a refund(the guy is that confident) Its going to be a big DWC with SCROG.


fookin hell billy, what happened to the 32 wilma dripper? scrog is definitely the way to go with LEDS though seeing as the light penetration is pretty poor


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fookin hell billy, what happened to the 32 wilma dripper? scrog is definitely the way to go with LEDS though seeing as the light penetration is pretty poor


The LED's are for my next op. Im defo gonae go with them. Been doing loads of reading and comparisons. The Wilma's are good but after using DWC and Wilma's, DWC's win hands down(a bit more work but better yields)


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

What a laugh. Blokey who tried to custard pie Murdoch has been sentenced to 6 weeks in jail. Two people who attacked a bbc reporteer at the antiques roadshow with sillystring, £80 fine. Seems Mr Murdoch is anything but a normal civilian, that; like £4K of ta money and a space in ail we don't really have.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 4, 2011)

i can vouch for the diamond mylar! tis gud stuff strong aswell!

the only thing tho is it dont like heat,does a mad crinkle thing with the heat from the masssiv fuckin cfls i was using.


areet supersillybillyboy what LEDs are u thinkin of usin????
are they like grifftas?


----------



## Wrekstar (Aug 4, 2011)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME PICK A TENT
ONE OF THESE THREE PLEASE
IM GROWING THREE AUTOFLOWERS
WITH TWO 125W CFL'S DUAL SPECS..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISA...ht_2361wt_1139
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-SIZE-HYD...ht_3609wt_1139
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-Tent-...#ht_1619wt_905

SOZ FOR CAPS, TING IS MESSED
THINKING OF GETTING THAT ' BUDDA ROOM ' GOT GOOD REVIEWS ON DEM FROM SOME ' UK420 ' SITE OR SUTTIN


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

All links invalid


----------



## Wrekstar (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL fml
2 mins


----------



## Wrekstar (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-SIZE-HYDROLAB-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-ROOM-TENT-/200623574132 - first tent ( 80x80x160cm ) details description looks ok

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-Tent-Room-60-x-60x-140-hydroponics-BUDDA-small-/250843185004?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a676b3f6c - second link ( budda grow tent double mylar ) even though not alot of description, googling this brand had good reviews

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-SECRET-JARDEN-DS60-60x60x140cm-/280697753730?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415ae3d082 - drs60, third link.. ( second generation dark street one ) mixed reviews on this

which ones do you guys think : )


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's another question for you all - I'm on day 17 of flowering, I've got three plants, all diff varieties, and none of them are showing any signs of flowering at all. 400W HPS on 12/12. I've checked that when the lights go out the plants are in total darkness. I'm feeding them biobizz according to their chart. The plants are all growing vigorously but not flowering, I can't even sex them yet. Is this anything to worry about? What can cause slow flowering?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 4, 2011)

they might jus be slow to turn,could try 24 hour of dark to shock em into growin hairy baws


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Here's another question for you all - I'm on day 17 of flowering, I've got three plants, all diff varieties, and none of them are showing any signs of flowering at all. 400W HPS on 12/12. I've checked that when the lights go out the plants are in total darkness. I'm feeding them biobizz according to their chart. The plants are all growing vigorously but not flowering, I can't even sex them yet. Is this anything to worry about? What can cause slow flowering?


there could be a light leak that means they're not actually getting 12 hours dark so they could be still vegging. How long did you veg them for?


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 4, 2011)

I've checked for light leaks, there's nothing, it's pitch dark, you can't see your hand in front of your face. They were vegged for 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 4, 2011)

hmmmm that should be long enough for them to be mature enough but del might know more on the subject. just give it a bit of time bro, they have to turn at some point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

odd that they aren't showing any signs? not even a single hair? got any pics?


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 4, 2011)

not a single hair, the lights are out now so I can't take pics until tomorrow...
I'm growing in compost, when I switched to flowering I also repotted from little pots (6inch) to big pots (about 25 litres I guess), so I'm wondering if the compost is overwhelming the plants with N and keeping them in veg?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

17 days to show sex is a very long time. are there any balls showing or is it just getting bigger? are your timers set right? 12/12 and not set to permanently on. i made that mistake with a cheapo one from morrisons, the slide switch for timer and permanently on was a bit loose.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 4, 2011)

no balls, no hairs, just getting bigger. timers defo on 12/12, I've checked the lights go out, it's one of these - ebay id 270732866707


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd say you gotta play the waitiing game


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> no balls, no hairs, just getting bigger. timers defo on 12/12, I've checked the lights go out, it's one of these - ebay id 270732866707


you sure your growing cannabis and not brussel sprouts......


----------



## Wrekstar (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-SIZE-HYD...-/200623574132 - first tent ( 80x80x160cm ) details description looks ok

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-Tent-...item3a676b3f6c - second link ( budda grow tent double mylar ) even though not alot of description, googling this brand had good reviews

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC...item415ae3d082 - drs60, third link.. ( second generation dark street one ) mixed reviews on this

which ones do you guys think : )

anyone??


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 4, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm sprouts yummy...............................................oh no, what have I done?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

Brussels are the fucking bees knees. You get ome good chicken stock gravy to go with them and man, i'll rob your patch blind!

5g for a tenner, think my mate was rather pleased. Figired to lend him ym roor as well just so hea can get of the damned bensons.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-SIZE-HYD...-/200623574132 - first tent ( 80x80x160cm ) details description looks ok
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-Tent-...item3a676b3f6c - second link ( budda grow tent double mylar ) even though not alot of description, googling this brand had good reviews
> 
> ...


 the second 2 listings have expired man. i wouldnt get the drs the first one looks cheap and cheerful tho, do you really need a tent if its that size? check out argos n the like for a clothes tent maybe?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 4, 2011)

festival time..

6 blotters 1 NP cube
2 mandy
2 sniff
and loads of green..

should be inetersting...


have good weekend gents.. see you on the other side...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 4, 2011)

billy,phone me morra. think ahm lookin at 15 stretch. used the axe.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 4, 2011)

If there are no witnesses just get rid of him instead.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 4, 2011)

lol. only jokin. took the axe but jist put the shits up him. cunt bolted


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 4, 2011)

pity you couldn`t get a couple of clatters at him before he bolted....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mornin all hows every1 copin with the heat fuckin hot again hear roll on flower !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin all hows every1 copin with the heat fuckin hot again hear roll on flower !!


Tent has been at 37. Fucking hot


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Tent has been at 37. Fucking hot


a man like you shouldnt have to live in a tent...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 5, 2011)

My tents been at 28 so not that bad. Got my new hoods yesterday and they weigh a ton lol, no way the tent is gonna support 3 of these fuckers so its off down wickes for some 2x2 tommorow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a man like you shouldnt have to live in a tent...........


Nice new avi del, Mirror image?????lol I fancy that new monkey film, out next week I think


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice new avi del, Mirror image?????lol I fancy that new monkey film, out next week I think


just a relative............yeah might go watch it next week but i hate cinemas........cant take the volcano........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Tent has been at 37. Fucking hot


Fuck 37 is killin it bill a little over 29 i thought was hot and thats shutting intake off !! how are your girls lookin after hitting them temps as im sure they can take the heat but are they looking stressed at all bro!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2011)

They look real good(suprised) Drinking fucking loads though. I got an aircon unit delivered yesterday so that goes in tonight


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They look real good(suprised) Drinking fucking loads though. I got an aircon unit delivered yesterday so that goes in tonight


Wot system are you gonna b using bro was lookin for 1 the other day but nothin really suitable enough really? Ha ha i know wot u mean about them drinkin loads lol 2.5 litres a day x 20 is a lot of hard work hand waterin!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2011)

my heads fuckin aching!!!ever tried yawning without fully opening your jaw, mutherfucker that hurts!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2011)

ive been topping 30 running the lights at night. its not affecting them too badly but its not good either. 37 is close to toast man. i really wanted an aircon unit but i haven't got anywhere to vent it to


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2011)

Hahahahaha, all you silly willies with your thermometers. Over in this tree house ignorance is the dish of the day and everyone is loving it! You gotta boogie on over. 
I've been in the kitchens every day for a month or so now, and it would appear i'm slowly getting used to the heat and humidity. Although i'm drinking like a liter odd of water ever hour.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody know what Exodus was crossed with to make the Psychosis and Livers?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2011)

livers is an old northern lights pheno. the psycho i have no idea, theres a lot of different stories.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2011)

i thought psyco was from same batch as livers also a pheno from the 1988 northern lights?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hahahahaha, all you silly willies with your thermometers. Over in this tree house ignorance is the dish of the day and everyone is loving it! You gotta boogie on over.
> I've been in the kitchens every day for a month or so now, and it would appear i'm slowly getting used to the heat and humidity. Although i'm drinking like a liter odd of water ever hour.


the brussels are amazin but a bad brussel can be really bad,th worst tho wen ur gassing a whole double decker on a rainly clammy busy bus home from town lmao


----------



## Airwave (Aug 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i thought psyco was from same batch as livers also a pheno from the 1988 northern lights?


I thought Exodus was from a mutated NL, Psycho was a clone of Exodus crossed with something, and Livers was a clone of Exodus crossed with something.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought exodus was a skunk#1 pheno, the other two i aint got a clue. Seems to be alot of clone only strains about.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2011)

Liver/Blues is defo a pheno of Northern Lights. It fucking stinks and knocks you on your arse.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Liver/Blues is defo a pheno of Northern Lights. It fucking stinks and knocks you on your arse.


You can definately smell the Exo in the strain.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha ha fuck all the crosses cant beat a fat cola of the exo imo and be4 any1 says it no i dont toke anymore but i do on occassions smoke a joint and toked enough b4 to tell ya that between super skunk. orange bud. white widow. exo cheese and pollen from 1995 could easily knock you on your ass on any night of the week!! boys those were the days that an oz was cheap and 20 pound would get you 3.5g jeez they seem along time ago lol!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2011)

Re-make those days!  Weed means little to me so if someones gonna have some, i try and do it propperly  fuck conforming to the market trend, just don't let the lads you're undercutting know where ya live


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha ttt shit i can remember tokin on a fat water bong the fisrt time with a rock of pollen i think i did a whitey each time i had a rip that night on a fuckin home made water bong lol orange bud does nt get mentioned as of late but if im right it was 1993 i first came by it and the buzz was somethin else a heavy high and enjoyable to smoke but imo!! but to hang out with a bunch of stoners was funny as fuck cus there was always some cunt that threw a whitey


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha ttt shit i can remember tokin on a fat water bong the fisrt time with a rock of pollen i think i did a whitey each time i had a rip that night on a fuckin home made water bong lol orange bud does nt get mentioned as of late but if im right it was 1993 i first came by it and the buzz was somethin else a heavy high and enjoyable to smokeimo!! but to hang out with a bunch of stoners was funny as fuck cus there was always some cunt that threw a whitey


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2011)

When i started smoking cali orange was the thing. That's all people wanted, and you could get anything but, by which i mean you could get bud, but you knew it wasn't cali orange  I used to whitey to an incredible degree, but i'd always get the whitey where you simply couldn't move, yet you were 200% aware of what was goping on around you, i remember once calling out from lying down on the backseat that it was a sneaky junction coming up and a few seconds later we crashed haha, couldn't do fuck all other than mumble like a useless cunt. I used to have a grower who supplied our work, we'd all chip in and split a 9 bar odd around the lot of us and such, we'd often come away with £100 ounces, i remember me and a friend were bored one weekend and ended up with a half of lovely greenhouse grown for £60  nowadays it's hard to find a half for less than £100


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 5, 2011)

fuck ayes the cali orange is nice it was xmas eve 2003 wen i first tried it ended up gettin a free taxi home cos i was a dribblin mess fumbling a bunch of stoner mags id bn given to boost home with lol mad tastey stuff


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres the history of Exodus cheese (PAGE 26) , touches on psycosis etc also http://www.softsecrets.nl/modules/7/download.php?f=195&p=aq9JH&l=EN


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2011)

ouch that feckin hurt


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> odd that they aren't showing any signs? not even a single hair? got any pics?


ok here's the pics of the three plants that aren't flowering, day 18 now...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 5, 2011)

I heard the psycho stemmed from the exo and the livers from NL.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 5, 2011)

bloody hell dura, you arent no fire crotch ... /disappointment

looks nasty though, good thing you were blind drunk otherwise that couldve really hurt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ttt whiteys are a thing of old boy but your story rings true a good joint of orange bud ay !! I remember sittin in a stoners house like it was yesterday on a whitey and me boys were doin all they could to keep me on the buzz but all i wanted was to ride it out lol needless to say i made my excuses and left when it did. shit a 9 split between 4 would last a weekend and mutiple whiteys, i remember the first 24 hour asda lol goin down there after a fat head and collapesing in a freezer and buyin a 3 litre tub of chocalote ice cream eatin it with my hands like sum mad cunt on a sugar rush!! I have to admit those were sum of the best days of my life chippin in to draws and walkin round like a zombie all weekend !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2011)

For some reason yo;ur face kinda reminds me of Rob Schneider  Loooks like a few stiff drinks should see that one off  tooth ache on the other hand is a true motherfucker. I'm gonna eat some chocolate just to spite it!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha ha shit dura i bet u felt a right cunt the night after ay bein in your own house and shit lol!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2011)

lol, shit happens, im kinda hard to kill it wid appear. but gotta admit it hurt like hell.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ha ha shit dura i bet u felt a right cunt the night after ay bein in your own house and shit lol!!


It was in his own home?

Jesus, talk about adding insult to injury.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bro it takes nothin to kill believe me your just 1 of the lucky 1s that thinks your hard to kill lol i can think of only 1 time that my face turned out like yours and it was fightin 2 pro boxers together needless to say they neva stuck to just there fists and i lost but only on that night!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ha ha shit dura i bet u felt a right cunt the night after ay bein in your own house and shit lol!!


it wasnt in my house itseslf, it was in my block of flats hough, just outside it......lol.im no gaunny die wae violence its gotta be alcohol related!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> it wasnt in my house itseslf, it was in my block of flats hough, just outside it......lol.im no gaunny die wae violence its gotta be alcohol related!!!!


Shit bro its just as bad!! Your mens was at your corner and u get smashed like that im glad i was nt there beside you bro cause id have made u dig a very deep hole while u got your face together as if 1 man can pull shit like that on a session bro !! Violence can kill u just as easily as drink bro trust me ive lost both uncle to drink and cousin to violence and neither was a pleasant experience imo and living on the edge is nt gonna solve shit or make anythin better believe me bro even tho i do like a bit of both now and then in moderation!!


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 5, 2011)

just me that dont think it looks that bad ? still shoudlnt of happened hope its better soon dura.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Aug 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> 20 pound would get you 3.5g jeez they seem along time ago lol!!


still can!!


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 5, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> still can!!


amen wont buy any less lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2011)

lol, remember im scottish. pain and briuses are just a usual weekend. dizny bother me too much. ahve aloota mates offrin tae help oot.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cause your scottish its ok lol!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> still can!!


Not over this pond unless u buy bulk? Or from a freind that grows it!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cause your scottish its ok lol!?


lol, not ok, jist usual.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone bought anything cool recently ? my wages are burning a hole


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 6, 2011)

bought myself some bubblebags lol ....


----------



## del66666 (Aug 6, 2011)

i want a 3d tv..............


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought me volcano but won't be buying much of anything again for a long long time. Right now my biggest outgoing is on biltong  addicted to the stuff.

Fingers crossed but i feel fantastic today considering what went in me last night, might break out the jig saw and go a bit mad.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I bought me volcano but won't be buying much of anything again for a long long time. Right now my biggest outgoing is on biltong  addicted to the stuff.
> 
> _*Fingers crossed but i feel fantastic today considering what went in me last night*_, might break out the jig saw and go a bit mad.


i find that quote abit worrying pmsl how was he?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

Simply put he was perfect  Bought a cheap case of Cobra and got rather mashed watching all the latest Futurama


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 6, 2011)

how much does bubble hash usually sell for fellas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

about 45 a lenny round my way.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

So, used me vapbong for the first time. You can only fit like a pinch of weed in there. Doesn't do much, you get a little high, i mean i'#m sat aware that i've toked some weed, but not too much more, maybe good for at work and such, and you get left with a burning hot piece of glass covered in soot as a result, not the most convenient thing.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 6, 2011)

lenny? henry? 8th? lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 6, 2011)

time to begin the chop


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i want a 3d tv..............


 
don`t do it del, there shit....... have a sony 55" and unless the room is black dark and you sit in just the right place theres no 3d effect, not like in cinema,and you have to recharge the glasses after a while too..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

Not to mention 3D is a gimmick  once 3D is just part of the film, and not the selling point, not for me, kinda like buying computer games for the physics. I wouldn't splash out just yet, i'd want one which didn't use glasses as well.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 6, 2011)

hi gents - been a long time since I've commented on here - so lazy, lol.
Wondering if i can get some tips for a foolproof way of germinating fem seeds...? I have mixed success - the last lot, from barneys farm, so they should be good ... I had a 20% success rate and it pissed me right off. My usual method is in kitchen roll, in a plastic bag on the windowsill method. They seem to hate it because, well - I think that it gets too cold there at night. And me being a stoner - always forget to bring them in and put them back..
Any top tips? Would be much appreciated.
BTW - just finishing off the last of my red diesel and need to get the next lot on the go fast.
Thx in advance - CC


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 6, 2011)

Quick question for all you that start growin with seeds. For the life of me why do you not just pop your seeds in the medium that you wish to grow in? Shit ive popped hundreds of seeds wen i was younger with no hassle and cant get my head around the peeps that do all kinds of shit with em so im asking why?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2011)

I just put them in between bogroll and cover with 2 plates. 100% success


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

the only reasons i canh think of are space and impatience. If they germ them in a paper towel, they nknow before potting them which are potentially viable. Me, i just throw them straight in the dirt, has worked every time... somehow

There was this really interesting lizard right


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 6, 2011)

yup straight into pre dampened soil works 9 times ooouta ten


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 6, 2011)

fuck 3d with glasses in the home...bottle of acid an stick on the lawnmower man...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2011)

Rocky is on ITV4. Worth a watch


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll explain why i liked your post. I read it as in to put the lawnmower on, man, as opposed to the film  i reckon tripping out on acid with a lawnmower could be rather entertaining.

Spent almost £30 this week on biltong, i'm eating myself broke, although i found a random hobby shop who sold gas for my gun so i'm sat here stoned and drunk shooting things  Think Homer Simpson when he get's his first gun  i'm a useless addition to society, i really am.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

hope u dont mind me anskin this question but does anyone grow in wilma pots or have they grown in em cant find thread on riu with anyone growing in them all help be great..thanks in advance..


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2011)

I use wilma


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 6, 2011)

reackon billyboy is??wilma lovin mothafuckaaaaa!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

How do you know when an ona block is spent?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'll explain why i liked your post. I read it as in to put the lawnmower on, man, as opposed to the film  i reckon tripping out on acid with a lawnmower could be rather entertaining.
> 
> Spent almost £30 this week on biltong, i'm eating myself broke, although i found a random hobby shop who sold gas for my gun so i'm sat here stoned and drunk shooting things  Think Homer Simpson when he get's his first gun  i'm a useless addition to society, i really am.


ooft aye las time i had acid i seen a million layerd pentagrams all pulsating bright lava orange on the craziest deepest black abyss behind em every time i closed my eyes for bout 48 hours was horrible lol didnt sleep for bout a week.think they wer dots dippd in mesc or summit eek

ps is that the beef jerky?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> How do you know when an ona block is spent?


when u dip yer cock in the tub an miss the cool breeze lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> How do you know when an ona block is spent?


They are really only effective for 30 days or so m8


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

Nah, similar but not quite the same thing. but yes, it's a dried raw beef jerkyish type meat. I found a SA butcher across the road who does some killer stuff, i've already turned down a job there a bit back but now i fancy applying so i can learn how to replicate and feast for cheap  Only stuff available in shops is Coan brand biltongm and it's pure shit.

My block must be many weeks old now, fuck knows, but it looks and smells as it did when i first took the lid off


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember u buying it m8. Think it was about 3 weeks ago. Ive still got mine that are like 8 weeks old and there is still a smell off them but Im pretty sure they wont mask the smell of weed anymore they just mask te smell of my cats litter tray


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

what happened to the plants billy..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2011)

It doesnt mask it  or that's what they say, eats it or some such. I've thought for years about creating a propper beef jerky company in the UK other than the silly Rocking JC jerky you get in supermarkets


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what happened to the plants billy..


U talking bout the AK's. I fucked that grow up. Put them through hell and back. Ended up with 27oz. Real good strain. Should have got about 40oz. You live and learn. Wilma's are good, they require min work and effort but Im going back to DWC as the fruits of your labour are so much better


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks billy...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> hi gents - been a long time since I've commented on here - so lazy, lol.
> Wondering if i can get some tips for a foolproof way of germinating fem seeds...? I have mixed success - the last lot, from barneys farm, so they should be good ... I had a 20% success rate and it pissed me right off. My usual method is in kitchen roll, in a plastic bag on the windowsill method. They seem to hate it because, well - I think that it gets too cold there at night. And me being a stoner - always forget to bring them in and put them back..
> Any top tips? Would be much appreciated.
> BTW - just finishing off the last of my red diesel and need to get the next lot on the go fast.
> Thx in advance - CC


just stick them in some wet paper towels, and cover those so all the water doesnt evaporate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> just stick them in some wet paper towels, and cover those so all the water doesnt evaporate


Or he could just bang em straight in prefered medium and put em sum were warm lol!! 
Wow i hear you ve been a busy man how u gettin on with the trimmin?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Well well, things are beginning to look a bit clearer for me. And the possible conclusion is that it's damned fucking crazy how much i used to smoke not conciously attributing it to just wanting a cigarette. Wasn't really a smoker, maybe one a day, but i'd have 8-10 joints in the evening. Stopped smoking tobacco a few weeks ago, the desire for a spin when i wake up has slowly dissipated, and well 1. there is not really any pleasure in joints any more haha, but 2. i'm smoking near nothing. Last night i had 1 joint at around 8pm, and that was all i fancied before hitting the sack at midnight or so, and normally when i'm drinking ber i can't not be smoking or rollling something up. 

Fuck tobacco  i might actually find i've stuff to move unlike before, i've a harvest in 10 days and i've still 3 of the 5 jars of cheese left despite giving it away in silly amounts.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Or he could just bang em straight in prefered medium and put em sum were warm lol!!
> Wow i hear you ve been a busy man how u gettin on with the trimmin?


lol well some people get impatient and then start looking in the soil to see if anything has popped! at least then hell know the seeds are viable before puttin them in medium. yeh mate got half the mystery trimmed yesterday, think ive got 6 oz seein as the the 15 inch cola is 220 grams alone lol, should be near 2 oz dry


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

pics pls wow. great result tho m8


----------



## rob.htid (Aug 7, 2011)

Mornin growers well m8s crop has been smoked now an his other wont be ready for 5 weeks so to give u all something to chuckle at while smokin ur skunk think on this im sat here with solid for the next 5 weeks lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> how much does bubble hash usually sell for fellas?


£10 / 1.2g
£20 / 3g
£40/ 7g

Bubblehash prices round here m8


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> hi gents - been a long time since I've commented on here - so lazy, lol.
> Wondering if i can get some tips for a foolproof way of germinating fem seeds...? I have mixed success - the last lot, from barneys farm, so they should be good ... I had a 20% success rate and it pissed me right off. My usual method is in kitchen roll, in a plastic bag on the windowsill method. They seem to hate it because, well - I think that it gets too cold there at night. And me being a stoner - always forget to bring them in and put them back..
> Any top tips? Would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


iv had 100% success rate with over 100 seeds using my method, i simply fill a shot glass with cold water leave it a hour or so so it gets to room temp, drop seeds into shot glass so there floating and stick them in the airing cupboard with a cup over the top , 2 days later there always a tap root ...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> £10 / 1.2g
> £20 / 3g
> £40/ 7g
> 
> Bubblehash prices round here m8


Just outta the bath and frazzled but i don't understand that. How on earth is bubble hash the same price as weed? If you hash up your weed you get like a 10-20% return of hash so surely the price would be 5-10 times as much per gram?


----------



## shivashanti (Aug 7, 2011)

resin is a goner round west yorks. only bud and £170-£190 depending what it is, would love some soild!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2011)

Elton John will perform at Amy Winehouse's funeral with a beautiful rendition of Candle Under The Spoon.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2011)

I was walking through Tottenham when I saw a Jewish bloke siphoning petrol from a row of cars.
I said, "Going to join in the riots?"
He said, "Riots? What riots?"


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just outta the bath and frazzled but i don't understand that. How on earth is bubble hash the same price as weed? If you hash up your weed you get like a 10-20% return of hash so surely the price would be 5-10 times as much per gram?


what i was thinking mate, im talking proper bubble though, not shitty resin lol. ill try find out how much the dispensaries over there compared to normal weed. 

gonna get some pictures up when ive finished trimming billy, on my arse atm though


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

2-0 City. A so called m8 just phoned and said a cunt has just come through his door with a hammer(he pumped this guy girl months ago) Dont know if Im going to back him up coz 1 - he only calls me when hes in trouble and 2 - he pumped the guys bird. Still u dont go through someones door with a hammer when there are kids there. Fuck it, hes just round the corner, Im bouncing round


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Turn up with an axe and see his reaction  sounds like an invite to me


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Fucking cops r there. Just about-turned on my heels


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

All the more reason to run in with an axe. Cops'll be left wondering what in fuck is going on. All you need then is for a mate to turn up with a shovel and they'll go home with a headache


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

sat trying to work out shich is worse. The burn in my mouth from spices, or the burn on my fingers from hitting the grill. Boo


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

harvest shots fellas


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Good effort WoW! Keeping track of folks journals is more effort than i can be bothered with, what'cha got there?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

lol cheers ttt, it was supposed to be an AK47 x lowryder but I think they sent me the wrong seed cause it didnt autoflower so shes a mystery, vigarous grower though and smells like pineapple


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

fukin yaldy wow that is sum serious cheech man.waw they look nice n heavy


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just outta the bath and frazzled but i don't understand that. How on earth is bubble hash the same price as weed? If you hash up your weed you get like a 10-20% return of hash so surely the price would be 5-10 times as much per gram?


wtf 10 quid for 1.2 of bubbllehash ahahahaha that would be bliss.u would be lucky to get a gram of decent weed for a tenner in scotland from your average cunt t cunt.

a gram of bubblehash should be more like 20 to 40 quid a gram,even if it dont bubblemuch

proper bubble 40 quid a gram minimum WoW an if you cant sell it jus giv me a call n il have the lot and your arm off for a tenner a gram lmao....lol a tenner hahahahahaha

here i used to keep the gud shit from the finest micron bag an mix the next 4 up into a ball of hash and sell that at 25 quid a gram and it always got sold in minutes mate.

Why would u sell the cream of the crop anyway dude keeeeeeeeeeeep it allllll its the best fukin high


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

I've still got all that oil in a tin. Scared to smoke it  don't reckon it smells right.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

oohoohoo oil totally fucks ma chest,do the piggywigs still class it higher than grass?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> oohoohoo oil totally fucks ma chest,do the piggywigs still class it higher than grass?


Don't see how they can considering it's pescribed by NHS doctors  (sativex, just a cannabis concentrate)

That;'s not to say they don't say fuck logic and the law and will have it as a naughtier substance anyways. 

Hopefully this rain will have gotten my seeds germed and in some soil. Went out a few days ago throwing cannabis seeds in all of the local gardens. Not against the law, i never germinated them or sowed them, merely discarded them haphazardly


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

aye still wanna try that sativex my gp wouldnt prescribe me it for ripped achilles the fucker lol so i proceeded to smoke lots more ganj.

dude im tellin ye if we all get kilo bags of seeds an push em into warm paintballs we could seriously spread the shit everywhere fire the fuckers into every park and bit of public greenery in UK

u mus really have a lot of seeds tho eh?!


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

oh aye Bush owns like 40 or 60 percent of that sativex company


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Just watched the monkey film. Well good. Good copy too off btjunkie


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Really? I was curious who the investors were, who owned shares etc, considering the government allow them to grow cannabis in the UK make lots of money and pay lots of taxes. Figure it's got to be benefiting politicians somewhere. £15 million in revenue in 1 year. Talk about biggest cannabis dealer in the country.

I have shit loads of the cheese seeds, getting like 10+ per small bud, and also had a whole heap of old seeds from when i had my 5 male 1 hermie ordeal.

Monkey film?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

yhar man ther was a sativex documentai kickin about and bush has a serious hold of the company this was about 4-5 year ago though so maybe hel own it all now lol

hows u gettin seeds in ur bud man?u crossing?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yhar man ther was a sativex documentai kickin about and bush has a serious hold of the company this was about 4-5 year ago though so maybe hel own it all now lol
> 
> hows u gettin seeds in ur bud man?u crossing?


Aye. Trying to get into the game as a breeder of sorts. Partly just to fuck with all the present breeders  i like the sound of 10 for a tenner, to hell with £50 a pack as most are.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

dude count me in i was 30 quid for 5 fem seeds big bangs


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

The monkey film - rise of the apes. Its a spin off from planet of the apes. Its good


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Just trying to sort out space and such. Got space for about 8 individual "breeding bays" but have also been rampant on the house hunt. Found a corker for only £250 a month more than at present and that wuld be a whole detached house in the country only 20 minutes from where i work. Ahoy hoy! Gotta get some money saved up!

Might stick that on once i've finished me book, only bought the fucker yesterday,good thing i bought 2!


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

iv 2 strains i wanna cross so bad i jus cant get a mortgage an the house wer movin into for the next 8 month hasnt got nowher t grown so il have t grow in cupboard again(desk cupboard)shitey


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The monkey film - rise of the apes. Its a spin off from planet of the apes. Its good


any ginger apes in the film?think i rememba the old film havin one or 2 eh


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

U gonna buy or rent ttt????? U can do a buy to let with a self cert mortgage. No proof of income required.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> any ginger apes in the film?think i rememba the old film havin one or 2 eh


Theres Orangatang's(spelling) they are kinda ginger.lol aka Dura


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

lol wher is a good site to download pretty much any film safely? im a technophobspaz


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U gonna buy or rent ttt????? U can do a buy to let with a self cert mortgage. No proof of income required.


Tis a tough one. Renting means inspections etc, buying means a semi-comittment. With an eye on buying, i'd be looking for a £100K do it yourself. Found some great ones in Exmore etc, acres of garden, out buildings, only issue is it's a pair of derelict barns with no planning permission  but yeah, if i was brave enough and could guarantee i'd make my payments, i'd buy, i know the banks are shitty but a mortgage couldn't be that much more than renting. If i'm renting, £650 a month before bills is probably my upper limit, although who knows how the legal income will work eh  These out of the way places also make legitimate work a touch harder to find.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

btjunkie, u need to download utorrent aswel. btjunkie - read the comments people leave before downloading


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't download films any more other than when i'm away at a LAN. These adys everything i watch unless specifically after an HD copy is through letmewatchthis. Best site ever, just searhes all warez forums and throws you good links. Pretty much everything i ever want to watch, they have it all.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Quick question for all you that start growin with seeds. For the life of me why do you not just pop your seeds in the medium that you wish to grow in? Shit ive popped hundreds of seeds wen i was younger with no hassle and cant get my head around the peeps that do all kinds of shit with em so im asking why?


 I've only tried 'em one way man - it seemed to work well at 1st, unless it was the last couple of batches of seeds :S
Think i'm gonna try both straight into the soil and one with the plates. If not, I'm gonna stop buying the usual *Barneys farm *


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> the only reasons i canh think of are space and impatience. If they germ them in a paper towel, they nknow before potting them which are potentially viable. Me, i just throw them straight in the dirt, has worked every time... somehow
> 
> There was this really interesting lizard right


Thanks TT - they usually have a week - sometimes they germ in 3 days. Maybe it was the bags I was using....they were a little opaque...and the windowsill got cold after my dumb partner left the window open all night!!
Throwing straight in te dirt next time - about half cm down ?
Peace out guys 
CC


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds good to me man  i always throw straight in the dirt. Never fails. Just make sure it don't dry out. 

I smell toast and i'm not cooking toast..


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

letmewatchthis is quality, just watching a really good version of super 8


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

My girl is just making toast and pate. Thats some nose youve got ttt.lol Just downloading Boardwalk Empire. Anybody ever seen it


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds good  My fav is to get a baguette, slice it into 5mm disks, bake em in the oven with some garlic infused oil, making garlic crustini, however that's spelt, then a good dollop of smoked mackerel pate  Not too partial on the more "fancy" duk liver pate's and such. Livers and kidneys belong in the animal stop fucking cooking with em!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Not really a big fan of fish. Meat and gout, hell yeah


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

I was a fish monger for many years, can't get enough of the stuff, since being made redundent, can't get any, nowt but hitty supermarket rotting fish


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

I like catching the bastards. Ill get a pic up


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just outta the bath and frazzled but i don't understand that. How on earth is bubble hash the same price as weed? If you hash up your weed you get like a 10-20% return of hash so surely the price would be 5-10 times as much per gram?


thats how much my mate sells bubble hash for, he says that at the end of the day its trim normally thrown away so whatever he gets is extra ...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Aye, makes sense right up until his customers ask why he's then riping them off for vanilla buds. His customers don't know it's from trim, cannabis is cannabis to them  so if they cna get bubble for a tenner a gram, they'd assume that bud would be a few quid a gram. Tell him to up his prices a bit, it'll still move like wildfire, fuck, i've never in my life had the option of buying bubble, nowt but shitty black hash with little stone. In fact was in town yesterday with a joint in my pocket when some random colored fellow hopped up and asked if i smoked the week, i have lovely weed man, it's skunk, kush.... lol, one, the other, a cross, what've ya got man? He toddled on down the road as most do these days. reminded me of when i gave some guy some exo cheese and told me it was good but nothing on some cheese he could get  teehee

The punters will pay. I stand with my head high, mr righteous and that lot mentally disabled some might say, , but fuck, if you ent me sling that hit and rake in the money


----------



## fjkirk (Aug 7, 2011)

Can anybody help seems to be the only sus bit about the plant.?.just going to cut it off..


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Caught on the fly rod. No other way of fishing


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

No harm in cutting it off. Don't know what it is though, blurry pic.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

fjkirk said:


> Can anybody help seems to be the only sus bit about the plant.?.just going to cut it off..
> View attachment 1725145


Time for some Dutch Master Reverse I would say


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

nice coat is that billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

U being a cheeky so and so wow. Ill have u know that cost me 40 sterling that day coz it started raining.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

lol no that was geniune, fishing bores the life out of me so thats the conclusion i drew from that picture


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Theres Orangatang's(spelling) they are kinda ginger.lol aka Dura


mmmm talkin apes with rudimentery intelligence..aka billy,lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2011)

anyone here good at writting letters? fucking council upgraded our kitchen few weeks back and in the process 2 electritions starting drilling the wall kitchen wall with there sds drills and on the opposite side of the wall is a shelf in my dining room , the vibration from them drilling caused 2 royal dalton limited edition figurines to fall off the shelf and smash, after reporting this the company doing the work on behalf of the council have sent us a letter saying they are taking no responcibility for the damage as a liason officer "would" of advised us against keeping things on that shelf ....... What fuckin liason officer , she didnt do shit we had to ring her to find out when the work was starting and it was the liason officer that came to see the damage and she was the one that reported to damage .... why would she report it if it was her job to inform us not to have stuff there!! fuckin joke !
Pisses me off because they are sentimental gifts from a family member to my missus and she was in tears when they got damaged and now the fuckers wont take the blame !!!
anyone here help ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

had the same thing happen couple of years back in my old house with a housing association doin work and fuckin my floor up pal..they wont pay for shit mate they are useless twats...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

lawyer, but be prepared for a long fight. council insurance companies dont give in easily.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1725150
> 
> Caught on the fly rod. No other way of fishing


look at that , a face that only a mugger could love.


----------



## hannahh (Aug 8, 2011)

I cut a clone of my flowering plant a while back and stuck it in the gaden just to see if i could.. well i did and it grew.. infact a lot better looking and lots more branches than my other plants in the grow.. question is, now that my grow will be empty tomorrow as im cutting my plants down, can i dig the one up out the garden and put it back in my grow to flower it/.?

ps.. if any one lives near hull you fancy letting me try one of your spliffs out.. 1st day off work and i have no weed to smoke xx
hannaah


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

edit .......


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2011)

hannahh said:


> I cut a clone of my flowering plant a while back and stuck it in the gaden just to see if i could.. well i did and it grew.. infact a lot better looking and lots more branches than my other plants in the grow.. question is, now that my grow will be empty tomorrow as im cutting my plants down, can i dig the one up out the garden and put it back in my grow to flower it/.?
> 
> ps.. if any one lives near hull you fancy letting me try one of your spliffs out.. 1st day off work and i have no weed to smoke xx
> hannaah


not a million miles away but no car lol ...

You might be ok to dig ya plant and repot aslong as you dont damage roots or shock it during transplant too much. id just leave it outside tbh take some cuts off the bottom stems for ya indoor area .. your outside plant will prob finish about 9 weeks anyway, extra smoke you didnt expect then


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good to me man  i always throw straight in the dirt. Never fails. Just make sure it don't dry out.
> 
> I smell toast and i'm not cooking toast..


CANCER! lol


----------



## GFarmer (Aug 8, 2011)

Check my first grow. its on my page under my albums!  UK!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

Cancer, haha, not me, i'm like powdered toast man. Although saying that my health is fucked. Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest  I treat my body like i would a woman, throw it off a bridge if i could get away with it


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good to me man  i always throw straight in the dirt. Never fails. Just make sure it don't dry out.
> 
> I smell toast and i'm not cooking toast..


 Thx brother - don't burn ur neighbours toast! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2011)

Bit quiet on here..........................................................every1 out looting????


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bit quiet on here..........................................................every1 out looting????


 hehe - looks that way man - or all too stoned to type
CC


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello fellow UK growers!  I'm Leon aka WIGGY.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Wiggy!
CC


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> hehe - looks that way man - or all too stoned to type
> CC


Lol or they could be stoned and looting!!!............ imagine that, i'd end up with fuck all me, para'd up and doin 1 with some tictacs or sumut lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2011)

Eyup wiggy pal!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the thread Leon  Ya best have thick skin for this therad, not to mention a bit of a dark sense of humour 

Who is it here who's from Wolthemstow place, however the fuck it's spelt? Know there's someone on this thread from there. I can't in any way condone the looting, wtf have mobile phone shops got to do with police shooting a man dead without him doing anything, but that aside, FUCK YEAH BURN PIGGY BURN! I'm fucking loving the numbe of officers being taken to hospital, driving cars into their vehicles and such is epicly great  I do enjoy all of the politicians stating there's just no excuse, umm, you're a bunch of corrupt treasonous murderers, how does that shoe fit? 

UK Rebels Unite!  The police cannot arrest you for carrying a metal pole  only if they have evidence to suggest illegal intentions  Although in this day and ager they will just say by the very fact you were holding it you weree conspiring to give the queen an enima (that type of talk will get this forum shut down :O oh nose, best keep quietsies )

However, is giving the queen an enima really illegal? They'll stuff shit up your arse and penis in hospital wihtout your consent.

Out of curiosity, being someone who rarely visits health centers, what's the law on getting out of your bed and telling them all to go get fucked you do not consent?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 8, 2011)

How are you both?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol or they could be stoned and looting!!!............ imagine that, i'd end up with fuck all me, para'd up and doin 1 with some tictacs or sumut lol


 lol - loot chocolate


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

Good thx Wiggy - chillinga after another day of paying taxes to - how did you say TT? * a bunch of corrupt treasonous murderers
CC
*


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Welcome to the thread Leon  Ya best have thick skin for this therad, not to mention a bit of a dark sense of humour
> 
> Who is it here who's from Wolthemstow place, however the fuck it's spelt? Know there's someone on this thread from there. I can't in any way condone the looting, wtf have mobile phone shops got to do with police shooting a man dead without him doing anything, but that aside, FUCK YEAH BURN PIGGY BURN! I'm fucking loving the numbe of officers being taken to hospital, driving cars into their vehicles and such is epicly great  I do enjoy all of the politicians stating there's just no excuse, umm, you're a bunch of corrupt treasonous murderers, how does that shoe fit?
> 
> ...


I'd like too think I tick those boxs


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone on here used Nirvana seeds?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2011)

Im sound wiggy what part of the country you from mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

Hehe, i had my parents storm out of my flat in a rage after a big heated debate about how i flat refused to pay any taxes or national insurance ass i was a UK rebel on conscientious grounds  They can put me in jail for £30K a year if my £500 a year of taxes really means that much to em 

You'll soon notice about me, as the evening goes by and the alcohol is drunk my posts become much less ranty and long  When i finish work though i'm normally buzzing to ponder things and whatnot  The number of emails i've sent out to various newspapers and lawyers and politicians today as well AS FOI requests, they must think i'm a nut case, but i'll get them, i'll get em into court if it's the last thing i do


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hehe, i had my parents storm out of my flat in a rage after a big heated debate about how i flat refused to pay any taxes or national insurance ass i was a UK rebel on contentious grounds  They can put me in jail for £30K a year if my 3500 a year of taxes really means that much to em
> 
> You'll soon notice about me, as the evening goes by and the alcohol is drunk my posts become much less ranty and long  When i finish work though i'm normally buzzing to ponder things and whatnot  The number of emails i've sent out to various newspapers and lawyers and politicians today as well AS FOI requests, they must think i'm a nut case, but i'll get them, i'll get em into court if it's the last thing i do




hahahahaha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=plant+yo+yos&_sacat=0&_odkw=yo+yos&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
this is for silly billy


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

Fuck sillybilly, those look like a great little purchase, cheers man


----------



## Airwave (Aug 8, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

Those YoYo things appear to be for the plants, not the lights, in that you hook it to the top o your stem and as it grows, the yoyo automatically retracts to match the growth but keep it from sagging. As you say, i'd not want to try yoyo's with my light either, chain is rather trutworthy and hardly the hardest thing to change, you unhook it lift it and hook it again


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

Cheers dura. Will solve the problem me thinks


----------



## Airwave (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr Popular needs to clean out his inbox.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Those YoYo things appear to be for the plants, not the lights, in that you hook it to the top o your stem and as it grows, the yoyo automatically retracts to match the growth but keep it from sagging. As you say, i'd not want to try yoyo's with my light either, chain is rather trutworthy and hardly the hardest thing to change, you unhook it lift it and hook it again


http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=light+hangers+for+hydroponic+lights&_sacat=See-All-Categories
thats what i use for my lights, the yoyos are good to keep up saggy plants....thats plants with an 'l' billy,


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

You learn every fucking grow. Im going to scrog from now on. No ifs no but. SCROG


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im sound wiggy what part of the country you from mate?


I'm from the north east mate, how about you?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

aberdeen is the north east....this is the "U.K" growers thread not the English growers thread Wiggy!! tut tut, geography of the uk doesnt stop at carlisle,lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> Anyone on here used Nirvana seeds?


I use them. Their AK48 was excellent


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> aberdeen is the north east....this is the "U.K" growers thread not the English growers thread Wiggy!! tut tut, geography of the uk doesnt stop at carlisle,lol.


Doh! My bad 



supersillybilly said:


> I use them. Their AK48 was excellent


Good to hear, I was planin on getting some. Thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

These fucking English at it again Dura. Need tae start an Ayrshire thread. Then you would see some looting Pukka. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> aberdeen is the north east....this is the "U.K" growers thread not the English growers thread Wiggy!! tut tut, geography of the uk doesnt stop at carlisle,lol.


You seem to be under the impression we give a shit mate


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

about as much as i give a toss about a bunch of jungle bunnies purloining 52" plasmas from the Tottenham branch of Dixons old buddy lol.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> These fucking English at it again Dura. Need tae start an Ayrshire thread. Then you would see some looting Pukka. lol


it'd be like Rab. c nesbitt, we'd need tae give subtitles after every post!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> Anyone on here used Nirvana seeds?


im pretty certain ive used nirvana before but my head is up my arse so often i cant quite remember what or when i got from them............it'll come back to me eventually.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cannot wait for the leader of the BNP Nick Griffin to come out in the media sometime this week and say;

"I hate to say I told you so...."


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Cannot wait for the leader of the BNP Nick Griffin to come out in the media sometime this week and say;
> 
> "I hate to say I told you so...."


lol .......


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

bad day to be a rozza

[video=youtube;QIZV4YYQ2P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIZV4YYQ2P8&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Aug 9, 2011)

bad shit.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> I'm from the north east mate, how about you?


Im from south yorkshire mate



supersillybilly said:


> These fucking English at it again Dura. Need tae start an Ayrshire thread. Then you would see some looting Pukka. lol


Fuck lootin and pillaging up your way billy,..........i'd come back with some haggis, bagpipes and a fat ginger bird! Lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 9, 2011)

time for the army to move in and shoot a few of the fuckers.......bet they stop looting then..............


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 9, 2011)

good shit... just shows exactly how far our governments has their heads up their own fucking asses...
army should have gone in ages ago.. water canons, beanbag guns, rubber bullets and tazers..

too bad i didn't see any of these little fucks whilst i was driving yesterday... i would have hit the gas carmageddon styles... 100 points..
"they tried to attack me officer"


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 9, 2011)

paul gascoigne is on a train for london with a fishing rod, bucket of chicken and some grape soda..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 9, 2011)

Stick the paras on the street, these little cunts wont come out to riot then.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Puta cap in their ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

grape soda?!?!? gazza?  

there'll be no rioting or looting in newcastle that's for sure. people wont be giving up their homes or their businesses or fuckin 20p out their pockets.


EDIT: unless its at st james' park and they've the fat cockney bastard swinging from the gallowgate end


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Well guys the aircon unit has brought the temps down to 30 and is pulling a shitload of water out the air. Im burning about £6 a day leccy though and thats on 12/12. Can't wait till I get this finished and outa there


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

£180 a month just on cooling, crickey, much rather you than me billy lad! gald it's sorting things out though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Its £6 a day for everything


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah right, that's not so bad then, well still bad, but not as bad. I barely make that much a week


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> bad day to be a rozza
> 
> [video=youtube;QIZV4YYQ2P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIZV4YYQ2P8&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Why did they not open that KFC and give away free chicken. Riot over.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

are you implying that those youths are comprised of a certain demographic billy? tut tut


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are you implying that those youths are comprised of a certain demographic billy? tut tut


Yes I am.........


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 9, 2011)

just sayin 



dura72 said:


> Cannot wait for the leader of the BNP Nick Griffin to come out in the media sometime this week and say;
> 
> "I hate to say I told you so...."


lol .......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 9, 2011)

Few pics of whats happening in my tent, 12/12 from seed girls on the left and some girls which have been vegged on the right. The bush is form DNA lemon skunk, looks like shes gonna be a beaut.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ngongo Mwambi has to travel 5 miles every day for fresh water and 7 miles for food...........This is becoz the daft black cunt torched Peckham Spar and Tottenham KFC and now has to walk to Croydon for breakfast.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well guys the aircon unit has brought the temps down to 30 and is pulling a shitload of water out the air. Im burning about £6 a day leccy though and thats on 12/12. Can't wait till I get this finished and outa there


fuckin el 6 squid..double what i use lol ..................


----------



## del66666 (Aug 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1727569View attachment 1727568View attachment 1727567View attachment 1727566
> 
> Few pics of whats happening in my tent, 12/12 from seed girls on the left and some girls which have been vegged on the right. The bush is form DNA lemon skunk, looks like shes gonna be a beaut.


is that lemon 12-12 from seed mate?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> is that lemon 12-12 from seed mate?


No mate, i wish she were. Shes had a veg, 18/6 5 weeks from seed under 400w then chucked under 600w a week ago for flower.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuckin el 6 squid..double what i use lol ..................


Alot of light,fans and aircon. The meter is flashing red saying "Excess of 800kw/ph". Fuck it. Loads of Bud.lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

if u just stayed out the grow room there wouldnt be half as much hot air in it bill.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if u just stayed out the grow room there wouldnt be half as much hot air in it bill.


Least Ive got a grow room


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

and the only reason its got a filter and fans is coz you had to phone me to come and connect them up!!!(to anyone out there reading this, bill's one of those people who when you see him with a screwdriver in his hand u automatically try to remove it from him for his own protection!!)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

The only screwdriver you will see me with is a Vodka Orange.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at this twat. http://imgur.com/gallery/KVvgW


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Look at this twat. http://imgur.com/gallery/KVvgW


what a fuckin nugget!!he better keep some of that body shop cream for a sore botty methinks!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2011)

these riots are fucking joke.... nothing to do with the shooting just a excuse for yobbos to kick off... best thing about it was a top police officer was on tv this morning saying that once arrested the yobs will only prob get a caution as MAX penalty .... any wonder this countries a fucking over run jungle ??


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

jungle being the operative word here.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> jungle being the operative word here.



it was used in that context, i have no problem with diff colours, ethnic origins and religions as long as they pull there weight , but 90% of the london crime gangs , street violence culture is directly black or asian related !! BNP will have a field day with this and to be honest so they should , bout time this country got a kick up the arse !! nothing will happen or change though .... sad but true!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

on a different note...

oil. bout 10 grams


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 9, 2011)

don that looks disgustingly delicious


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on a different note...
> 
> oil. bout 10 grams


that made with the new BHO extractor Don ? looking nice


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Im stoned looking at that Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

cheers lads. aye its pretty lethal.

didn't use the butane tube robbie no. had a half bottle of everclear a good lad in the states sent over. bit strapped this month so thought id use that instead of forking for a load of butane. the wife in the shop thinks i'm huffing it i'm sure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

I can just about get your card details(blue one) Can u adjust the focus please. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2011)

isnt everclear that killer alcohol from the states, equivalente to moonshine n shit id of drank it not used it for oil extraction hahah??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I can just about get your card details(blue one) Can u adjust the focus please. lol


 hahah if you can get any more money out of it your fuckin welcome to it lad.


RobbieP said:


> isnt everclear that killer alcohol from the states, equivalente to moonshine n shit id of drank it not used it for oil extraction hahah??


 aye that's the stuff, 99.99% grain alcohol. pickle yourself good n proper. i was tempted to mix it in to a bottle of pop but i know id have drank it and been seriously high and badly hungover. i never mix those two


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

I like getting fucked up on everything. Weed,Coke and drink = Nice Feeling(sometimes, well most times)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

aye that's my favourite mix too. don't mind an E now n then but of late they've been like hens teeth or hens shite


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm finished with the E's m8, don't think I would touch the MDMA crystal either. My days of jaw swinging are finished.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2011)

well here we go .... riots have hit nottingham ! St anns and sneinton were smashed up this morning and now bulwell is being smashed up and looted (bet you cant guess the majority race in these areas Dura!) !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Nottingham, fuck me. I went down for a football tournament, played at County's ground and we stayed at a hotel that was in the middle of a scheme. Well fuck me. We weren't allowed out the hotel(police orders) and got heavy growls off what can only be described as angry black fuckers. My only and last experience of Nottingham


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

aye me too. tho mdma is even rarer now though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye me too. tho mdma is even rarer now though.


Pops up now and again. Nice clean e hit but you still go on like an arse.lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 9, 2011)

i had a similar experience in nottingham billy, cept mine was for a basketball tournament ... even worse lol.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

im bored.....im going drinking..........for a change.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2011)

couldny answer there billy ahm waitin on my mate foning me coz he's givin me a lift. ahll fone you inna bout an hour mate.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cancer, haha, not me, i'm like powdered toast man. Although saying that my health is fucked. Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest  I treat my body like i would a woman, throw it off a bridge if i could get away with it


looks like GTA down england way wonder if people will kick off in scotland...everycunts too lazy.

does noone realise that most of the shops/buildings an everything else with insurance are gonna be minted by the end of it with all the payouts??its prolly really good for the economy


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

We will be hit for the fucking bills bam. Insurance will go up, tax will increase(uz who pay it.lol) fuck me m8. Send in the fucking troops. Stop fucking about. Marshall law. Any cunt seen rioting will be shot in sight. End of fucking drama. Too fucking tolerant in this country. Fuck me you can charge cops and burn shit to the ground and get a caution but if you grow a few fucking plants you can get 6 months up yer arse. SORT IT FUCKING OUT UK


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 9, 2011)

true that billy but insurance is gonna go up anyways lol

yup i agree A to the muthafukin K homeboyyy A to th mutha fuckin KAAAY haha
packs of wild rabies inflicted rottys an staffys out the nuts on coke wud also help


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm of the sort thinking go rioters (not the looters), if only you were hitting the cops a bit harder. This country is a fucking joke, run by the gestapo, i'd rather not take that to full martial law though. But hey, htey're now considering curfews you name it. Sounds like a lovely place to live. T

They have this burning desire to control fate and even stupider yet the mindset that they can.

You can also look at it the other way. Maybe there would not be the rioting if the police were actually convicted when they murder innocent people. The results are in, they shot him dead without a fight, he didn't open fire on them in any way. The police were actually as shit as to shoot one of their own people in the process and then as usual, try and lie the whole thing away. How many people have died in police custody, how many officers have been convincted? Sure if people burn a building down or rob a shop they should get more than a caution, but an officer should get more than a caution for cold blooded murder.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 9, 2011)

Howdy, Hows everyone today?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Beginning to get peckish. I've rather given up on eating of late. My diet today has been a can of 7 up a bottle of sparkling water and a scrap of puff pastry. I want to become Flat Stanley and foil art thieves.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 9, 2011)

I drink too much coke too :/


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Only a can a day and that's just to counter the hangover. I substitute pretty much all food with some beer in the evening


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

you flit between proper high end delicacies and supernoodles ttt, can't fathom it man. 

saw that duggan lad hadnt actually shot at the rozzers. i can see a big de menezes style legal battle on the cards. all thugs and looting aside things may change for the good. i doubt it though. 

i reckon it'll be rubber bullets by dawn


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> I drink too much coke too :/


I snort too much


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been reading things about the gun in question being a starting pistol. I can't condone the looting, shops have owt to do with a corrupt governemnt, but i can ondone rioting, they were at it in my area last night, hopefully more today. 2 international football matches cancelled is a fucking fantastic result  Now to get a curfew in place and lovingly disobey it  More policemen should be in hospotal in my opinion, there are certainly good guys, but most i encounter these days (i make a habbit of introducing myself wheneverthere is commotion ) are utter pricks who think they are our overlords and those dogs aught to be set on fire, slashed with knifes, battered with iron poles, they are NOT a safe method of control. They are fucking savage, during the student protests i was just trying to walk home from the shops and almost got mauled by a dog and kicked by a horse, purely because i was behind the police lines, and not actually in the protests, hmmm. 

I don't joke when i say i'm a fuck head, i love good food, but at the end of the day my health means bugger all to me, i stopped smoking so that my parents can live in peace (can't have all the kids smoking cigarettes, they'd probably die of sorrow, won't even let us in the same car if it ent them driving ) but other than that, i'm living on bonus time, i've considered my life forfeit for the past 5 years.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I snort too much


I wouldnt say thats a bad thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've been reading things about the gun in question being a starting pistol. I can't condone the looting, shops have owt to do with a corrupt governemnt, but i can ondone rioting, they were at it in my area last night, hopefully more today. 2 international football matches cancelled is a fucking fantastic result  Now to get a curfew in place and lovingly disobey it  More policemen should be in hospotal in my opinion, there are certainly good guys, but most i encounter these days (i make a habbit of introducing myself wheneverthere is commotion ) are utter pricks who think they are our overlords and those dogs aught to be set on fire, slashed with knifes, battered with iron poles, they are NOT a safe method of control. They are fucking savage, during the student protests i was just trying to walk home from the shops and almost got mauled by a dog and kicked by a horse, purely because i was behind the police lines, and not actually in the protests, hmmm.
> 
> I don't joke when i say i'm a fuck head, i love good food, but at the end of the day my health means bugger all to me, i stopped smoking so that my parents can live in peace (can't have all the kids smoking cigarettes, they'd probably die of sorrow, won't even let us in the same car if it ent them driving ) but other than that, i'm living on bonus time, i've considered my life forfeit for the past 5 years.


i liked you ttt but supporting owt that cancels football. !?!? you may as well just go and join the looters.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Hahaha, i've never enjoyed watching football, bunch of over-paid useless pansie cunts. If they played like men i owuldn't mind quite as much, but fuck, play like men! I used to be in charge of the defense for my schools 1st team football, there was no pissing around, my defense either fucks them up royally or i'd be shouting my face of at them. Studs have more than one purpose! Use it! Stamp them the fuck out if you have to  cricket however, now that's a game i can get into on the tele 

Rather mortified my flatmate, today is two for one tuesday at zizzi or pizza express, and i've turned down yet another free, he seems rather confuddled by my actions


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

you ever been to a big match? the atmosphere is more of abuzz than charlie man. its electric.

cricket i understand the draw but find it boring. so do most of the fans by the look of them tossers dressed up as nuns or elvis etc. excuse for all day drinking if you ask me  to each there own.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

You should go to an old firm. Jesus. You will experience nothing like it


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you ever been to a big match? the atmosphere is more of abuzz than charlie man. its electric.
> 
> cricket i understand the draw but find it boring. so do most of the fans by the look of them tossers dressed up as nuns or elvis etc. excuse for all day drinking if you ask me  to each there own.


I've been to games. Bunch of silly folk jumping up every few minutes for fuck all of a result, sounds like class A's are a waste of time  At least in cricket every bowl is a chance, in football, your best bet is he's gonna pass it backwards  I find professional rugby equally as dull  

As i say though, i'm a fuck head, i'm not normal, i do not see any positive reason to keep friends or be part of things, i have 1 i see a few hours a week and that is more than enough for me. Hell, a pretty as fuck girl my age started work today, i suprised her by flat ignoring her  In real life i keep to myself i talk to noone about anything noone knows anything about me, even folk i've worked with for close to 5 years, they don't even know my surname. My flatmate won't get anything more out of me than"yeah, i'm good man". I am a complete recluse just waiting to die, hopefully prematurely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You should go to an old firm. Jesus. You will experience nothing like it


 i know every fan says this, but honestly the newcastle scumderland derby is pretty much the same. well religion aside....


tip top toker said:


> I've been to games. Bunch of silly folk jumping up every few minutes for fuck all of a result, sounds like class A's are a waste of time  At least in cricket every bowl is a chance, in football, your best bet is he's gonna pass it backwards  I find professional rugby equally as dull
> 
> As i say though, i'm a fuck head, i'm not normal, i do not see any positive reason to keep friends, i have 1 i see a few hours a week and that is ore than enough for me. Hell, a pretty as fuck girl my age started work today, i suprised her by flat ignoring her  In real life i keep to myself i talk to noone about anything noone knows anything about me, even folk i've worked with for close to 5 years, they don't even know my surname.


right your starting to worry me now, you're a loner who doesn't like footy, or pretty girls. you could be the next roul moat!!! hahahaha

just fuckin with ya man. someone needs to take sambos shoes  and duras out on the lash. so youll have to put up with my bollocks.

i'm out me barnet


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 9, 2011)

supporting the riots
like that footy got cancelled
likes cricket

hahaha gone down in my books ttt! dunno how you can support the rioting, 95% of them arent even doing it cause of that, theyre just low life cunts who are just using this as an excuse. dont know how you can support that mate, that family run business that had been going for 150 years burnt to the ground, and now all our taxes are gonna go into paying to repair it all, fuckin ridiculous.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

On wit Don boy. That mad black stuff?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha, it's all good. I completely accept my position and fully accept that i'ma full blown nutter  I don't like footy cus they ent playing it right, and i don't really care form women as they have consecutively destroyed my life, so being the handsome fucker i am, or so indiations seem to umm, indicate, i confuse the fuck ot of em by pretending they don't exist, seems to make em even more interesed in me, to fuck all result though  

I want my house in the middle of Exmore for a reason, fuck all people to try and complicatewhat is left of my life 

I support the riots because it's anti-governemnt, and the government is a bunch of treasonous murdering cunts. I figured that the council was too small a target, so i'm now working to take the government itself to court  talking to lawyers and newspapers you name it  the governemnt should burn, fucking fascists. You'll naturally have read my comments stating i in no way condone the looting and burning of folks shops and that lot, but the mopre police killed the better if you ask me. they're a bunch of oerpaid absolutely usless militant cunts  my taes won't pay for shit, i do not pay tax on concientious reasons. same reason i plan to burn my car in the middle of the street, they can go broke before i support them. I do not support murderers out for profit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, it's all good. I completely accept my position and fully accept that i'ma full blown nutter  I don't like footy cus they ent playing it right, and i don't really care form women as they have consecutively destroyed my life, so being the handsome fucker i am, or so indiations seem to umm, indicate, i confuse the fuck ot of em by pretending they don't exist, seems to make em even more interesed in me, to fuck all result though
> 
> I want my house in the middle of Exmore for a reason, fuck all people to try and complicatewhat is left of my life


 
Fucking hell son, your deeper than my pockets. Things that happen in life should make you stronger. Just my view


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hell son, your deeper than my pockets. Things that happen in life should make you stronger. Just my view


It did make me stronger, taught me not to trust anyone with breath coming from their lungs  But nah, i went through absolute shit, more suicide attempts than i have fingers  Doesn't stop me having fun where i can though


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Get another vape thing into u ttt and some Cobra.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> On wit Don boy. That mad black stuff?


 my man for the marching phoned n said he was desperate dan for a smoke so. met him with a bit cosis and a gram of the oil. n he got stuck right in smeared a good wedge down a tab, he'd just got up at half 12. he took the filter out n roached it and was bollocksed by time i left.

he only does good so sorted me nicely  other than that a load of oily buds have been in the bong and ive done X amount of voddy. in a good place right about now. 

roll a jake and phone the missus time.

laters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

hahaha man birds are the root of all evil and happiness. just depends which way they jump out of bed. playin hard to get tho will pay off sooner or later haha. one day youll meet an oddball just like you.( no offense meant) i've seen it first hand.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I support the riots because it's anti-governemnt, and the government is a bunch of treasonous murdering cunts.


ill use the same generalisations as you man, most of those dickheads dont even understand the government, theyre just jumping on the bandwagon. 

you do seem like quite the individual ttt, would love to see what youre like in person lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

Boring as fuck  I'm not a man of many words  

This being the government though, the riots won't actually change anything other than they will change up all the laws, impose curfews, hell, maybe it's all intentional. Kill many birds with one disguised stone. Goodbye bingedrinking and late night disruption and whatnot. As i say, they have this slightly zaney notion that they can control any and everything but well, shit happens that no amount of health and safety legislation can prevent  

Been up since 5, spent 2 hours in the bath reading my book. Quite positively poached myself.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mornin all dam i need a new occupation


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin all dam i need a new occupation


whats your occupation then?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Boring as fuck  I'm not a man of many words
> 
> This being the government though, the riots won't actually change anything other than they will change up all the laws, impose curfews, hell, maybe it's all intentional. Kill many birds with one disguised stone. Goodbye bingedrinking and late night disruption and whatnot. As i say, they have this slightly zaney notion that they can control any and everything but well, shit happens that no amount of health and safety legislation can prevent
> 
> Been up since 5, spent 2 hours in the bath reading my book. Quite positively poached myself.


they wont stop the drinking.....think of all the tax they get out of it.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats your occupation then?


Scaffolding bro= shit money+ hard work!!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

morning lads n ladies


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Scaffolding bro= shit money+ hard work!!


always thought it was a good earner or has that time passed..........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

just ordered a litre of fatty acids for 20 squid......makes 50 litres........................morning robbie.....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

fatty acids ? am i being dumb but what would you use fatty acids for m8?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> fatty acids ? am i being dumb but what would you use fatty acids for m8?


makes bug spray thats cool to use right til harvest.......cost 200 squid if you bought it ready mixed in b n q...........


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

ah right i have some neem repel , dont know when cut off is regarding use in flower though :s


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ah right i have some neem repel , dont know when cut off is regarding use in flower though :s


ive used neem til last few weeks..........this is just something which is less messy, can be used often........like to have several things to hand .....


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

afternoon all


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

you were 1 minute too early for the afternoon  lol ... afternoon mate


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 10, 2011)

im so hungover  and ive got work :'(


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

RIGHT THATS FUCKIN IT!!!im just on and ive heard the word 'work' at least twice and 'occupation' at least once.ENUFF, are you fuckers trying to give me a heart attack!!! im goin for a wee lie down now.......


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im so hungover  and ive got work :'(


i dont drink or work ............. sorted lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha ha dura av a ly down for me kid!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

well off to my alcohol therapist and then to see my probabtion officer....theyve got offices in the same building....less than 200 yards from my front door....isnt that awfly thoughtful of them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

is alcohol therapist the posh title for a barmaid Dura?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

lol, usually don but in this case its the real deal, he's even got letters after his name!!c.u.n.t.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

So they've started to riot in Irland now, they looted an Argos store last night and are still standing at collection point C


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

ttt dont agree with hurt as many police as u can as they are all fighting friends and family no doubt,its a job protected by some stupid law.these cunts are jus doin ther job and the bad apples should get fucked i agree but random violence against police is pointless someones gotta do it.

who would protect people from these rioting fannys jus out for a bit of mob feeling an an ipod? selfish cunts jus out for ther own gain hope they all fuckin get culled,no fine,no prison 

jus fucked by a gang of huge rapist black polis .....lol

i agree with u about the government but trashin somewhere of importance would make the point simpler not for material possesions fuks sake....

didnt think u would like cricket...never heard of any1 liking that game before lol i hate footy too haha makes me puke playin 5,asides haha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

cricket.oh dear.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Further bad news about the rioting that has spread to Ireland.

Poor Paddy has just smashed his laptop screen, after trying to loot ebay.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> So they've started to riot in Irland now, they looted an Argos store last night and are still standing at collection point C


I believe the cost of damage in particular in the elizabeth duke section of argos was around £146.75 as everything was destroyed


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Some say it is sick and depraved, others think it is the sign of immaturity. I say fuck them, it is a natural and healthy adult fantasy. You show me any 40 yr old man who doesn't want to take Smurfette and give her a good smurfing.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you were 1 minute too early for the afternoon  lol ... afternoon mate


Damn  over eager ha hows everyone today


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Damn  over eager ha hows everyone today


 hi Wiggy  how's you?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> hi Wiggy  how's you?


not too bad mate thanks, how about you?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

good thanks - finshed early so it's time for a spliff and a beer. Ordered my seeds today - can't wait - i haven't grown for a couple of month now and stocks are dwindling. As a matter of fact - i will run out for a few weeks....waaaa


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> good thanks - finshed early so it's time for a spliff and a beer. Ordered my seeds today - can't wait - i haven't grown for a couple of month now and stocks are dwindling. As a matter of fact - i will run out for a few weeks....waaaa


what seeds you ordered matey anything interesting ? im on the same deal as you with my stocks ... there getting loooow lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what seeds you ordered matey anything interesting ? im on the same deal as you with my stocks ... there getting loooow lol


yeah - just ordered some 8 ball kush.
Shite when you get low isn't it? lol
I studily forgot my card password so the attitude website wouldn't let me order - had to finally remember to call this morning


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> *good thanks - finshed early so it's time for a spliff and a beer.* Ordered my seeds today - can't wait - i haven't grown for a couple of month now and stocks are dwindling. As a matter of fact - i will run out for a few weeks....waaaa


Cant be bad eh


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-8-ball-kush-feminized/prod_1635.html


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

hehe wiggy - I love early finishes - i truned down a well paid position for one that lets me finish early, more smoking time, lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

i looked at that 8 ball kush earlier today! looks really nice .. i dont use attitude though i use herbies pick n mix .. 2 days to uk


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i looked at that 8 ball kush earlier today! looks really nice .. i dont use attitude though i use herbies pick n mix .. 2 days to uk


yeah - not too tall too. i hope they all germinate this time!! I looked at that pick n mix - but kinda got used to using Attitude and habits are hard to break, lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> yeah - not too tall too. i hope they all germinate this time!! I looked at that pick n mix - but kinda got used to using Attitude and habits are hard to break, lol


i thought that until i heard bout attitude giving away your card details and addresses aparently alot of people got there accounts hacked ... 
feck that, not taking the chance anymore http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/ all the way for me, and there cheaper lol


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i thought that until i heard bout attitude giving away your card details and addresses aparently alot of people got there accounts hacked ...
> feck that, not taking the chance anymore http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/ all the way for me, and there cheaper lol


 oh thanks, cheer me up! lol - i hope im safe...having said that - i got [email protected] all money anyways


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> oh thanks, cheer me up! lol - i hope im safe...having said that - i got [email protected] all money anyways


haha it was a while back now but herbie hasnt let me down yet so ill stick with him


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

herbie all th way


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

will give 'em a try next time I think! thx for the confidence
CC


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

My thoughts are slowly clearing up, maybe haha, just spent another 2 and a half hours in the bath, a lord of leisure  As you say, hitting a strategic political target instead of the Orange shop would be a heck of a lot more sense and a heck of a lot more productive and thought provoking, but i think something is a'foot. I think there are instigators behind the looting with clear objectives, that is to say someone has given them orders. One minute people are rioting because a policeman can't keep his finger off the trigger, the next minute it's nothing to do with the incident but just looting, and now the police have the authority to lpock and load rubber bullets as they please. The looting has completely taken away form the actual issue, and i don't think by accident. I think there is an active push for drastic law changes at hand which will severely reduce our liberties but as a result sort out some of the issues the government has been utterly failing at.

Who knows  government ought to be hung by their neck though, that's for sure  The thought has also occured that wow, who's heard anything more about the imminent collapse of the eurozone and world economies, that whole story seems to have vanished  riots riots riots riots, and the MSM are doing their very best to terrify the country, radio 1 today was nothing but talking about how they were going to play happy songs to keep spirits up and remove fear from the terrifying events. A woman who worls at the bank has told me she is terrified of cycling home at 4pm each day now. Somethings afoot 

Not to worry, only anhour or so and i'll get some beer in me and shut the fuck up


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

ttt you keep living it up in the bath and here is your future my friend ! 



PMSL !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

Just killing time till bed time  I made honey and nut energy bars today, tasty little fuckers. Just figured i'd dilute my rambling with some irrelevance


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ttt you keep living it up in the bath and here is your future my friend !
> 
> View attachment 1729485
> 
> PMSL !



hahaha
I spend lots of time in the bath too!


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

hehehe defs man i agree,who knows some of those old buildings that burnt down could have been nearing ther lifetime like the cough cough "world trade centre"and is far cheaper building new stuff than refitting old with new while keeping the face of the building up and preserved.
loss is growth in some eyes
its also easier to get permission to demolish a building entirely if its not safe to work on if you let it lie a wee while.

why couldnt it have been english parliment buildings??? would have been much funnier and much more violence from the police to solve th matter.

ooft imagine the paperwork for them all jusnow ahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha, cells are chock a block, no more room  V for Vendetta is about due another watch. Blow that fucker up, that's gonna be a pretty strong message to the government  all this wide spread major city rioting is just too damned organised to be simple copy-cat rioters. 

Personally, i really want to see them trying to implement a curfew  that would be entertaining as fuck to watch them try and enforce that one  Like with every curfew that's ever ocured, it would ultimately end up in the army being called in, threats made, and then either carried out which would mean mass murder, or the curfew would just collapse. considering our presence in Libya, i don't think the government ould afford to make any cock up with regard to violence against it's people, i think that would result in true rioting and protesting from the majority not some chavs (now i'm confused, do you get black chavs?)


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

lmao iv never seen a black guy drinkin buckfast anyways


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just confused by the concept. Put a black man in stripey trousers big shoes and a big hat and he's just a fashionable bloke who knows how to dance  Put those clothes on a white boy and he's scum of the earth  

Was there not a report a bit back where the police claime that buckfast had been linked to 30% of agressive incidents in scotland?  I want to try some of that stuff


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm just confused by the concept. Put a black man in stripey trousers big shoes and a big hat and he's just a fashionable bloke who knows how to dance  Put those clothes on a white boy and he's scum of the earth
> 
> Was there not a report a bit back where the police claime that buckfast had been linked to 30% of agressive incidents in scotland?  I want to try some of that stuff


thats because the scottish call buckfast breakfast ....  lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

for dinner tonite im havin a traditional scottish meal. 1st phone chip shop ,2nd order deep fried pizza.....in batter, 3rd add can of Coke to order, 4th tell them address, 5th sit and wait like Pavlovs dog. sorted


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> for dinner tonite im havin a traditional scottish meal. 1st phone chip shop ,2nd order deep fried pizza.....in batter, 3rd add can of Coke to order, 4th tell them address, 5th sit and wait like Pavlovs dog. sorted


 lol - sounds perfect


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

yas pizza fukin crunch the daddio of all amazin deaths love it mate! cant get one up here on the islands the weirdo plebbin fuckers think its weird to batter pizza even when asked especially


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm just confused by the concept. Put a black man in stripey trousers big shoes and a big hat and he's just a fashionable bloke who knows how to dance  Put those clothes on a white boy and he's scum of the earth
> 
> Was there not a report a bit back where the police claime that buckfast had been linked to 30% of agressive incidents in scotland?  I want to try some of that stuff


lmao true that...usually downed in one go ice cold for the poofs or warm for the harcore nuts lol

really is manky stuff but


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

Big e-petition calling for convicted riotes to lose their benefits./

Why not let's start up an e-petition saying that anyone wrongly beaten by a police officer or dog never pays taxes again  I reckon we could get 100K signatures on that one no trouble  Seems like a pretty reasonable quid pro quo.

Or not, government are not even capable of keeping their website online


----------



## James1990 (Aug 10, 2011)

The stuff I get at 120 in the uk is the crap chinese stuff. I normally pay round about 200 for stuff like ak47 g13 hindu Kush orange bud blueberry cheese big bang norther lights. 180 white rhino lemon haze big bud Kush armageddon white russion


----------



## Airwave (Aug 10, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i agree with u about the government but trashin somewhere of importance would make the point simpler not for material possesions fuks sake..


Exactly. If this whole thing is political, people should be heading for the town hall to smash it up. But it isn't, so they're not.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

James1990 said:


> The stuff I get at 120 in the uk is the crap chinese stuff. I normally pay round about 200 for stuff like ak47 g13 hindu Kush orange bud blueberry cheese big bang norther lights. 180 white rhino lemon haze big bud Kush armageddon white russion


 sure is crap stuff around here too - i much prefer my own - dont wanna have to buy some, but i think it will come to that


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

i refuse to buy street weed , id rather smoke scrapings lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

I just hit the booze hard, harder, when there's no weed  Growers arou/nd my way sell their weed to dealers wet these days leading to the dealers selling it wet to maintain their margin. Bit of a joke, i wouldn't mind being a few inches taller and 16stone of muscle, trawl the neighbourhood punching every dickhead dealer i came across in the teeth  In fact i know a guy who knows a guy who makes an income off violence, such as kneecapping, that'll teach the greedy fuckers a lesson on business ethics they won't forget in a hurry


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

airwave bet if ganj was legalised noone could be arsed looting and everyone would be quite happy....or too fucked to move


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I just hit the booze hard, harder, when there's no weed  Growers arou/nd my way sell their weed to dealers wet these days leading to the dealers selling it wet to maintain their margin. Bit of a joke, i wouldn't mind being a few inches taller and 16stone of muscle, trawl the neighbourhood punching every dickhead dealer i came across in the teeth  In fact i know a guy who knows a guy who makes an income off violence, such as kneecapping, that'll teach the greedy fuckers a lesson on business ethics they won't forget in a hurry


i can sort you some growth hormone and testosterone lol ... few inches taller , 16 stone muscle ... EASY lmao


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

is that Ionic robbie?cos iv a bottle i could down haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

"My thoughts are slowly clearing up, maybe haha, just spent another 2 and a half hours in the bath, a lord of leisure  As you say, hitting a strategic political target instead of the Orange shop would be a heck of a lot more sense and a heck of a lot more productive and thought provoking, but i think something is a'foot. I think there are instigators behind the looting with clear objectives, that is to say someone has given them orders. One minute people are rioting because a policeman can't keep his finger off the trigger, the next minute it's nothing to do with the incident but just looting, and now the police have the authority to lpock and load rubber bullets as they please. The looting has completely taken away form the actual issue, and i don't think by accident. I think there is an active push for drastic law changes at hand which will severely reduce our liberties but as a result sort out some of the issues the government has been utterly failing at."

lol think youre giving these people far more credit than they deserve ttt! 

heres some porn fellas


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

yo Wow cant see those pics is my laptop gay or can every1 else see the porn


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

I can see em mate and it usually works doing it that way, might just be your laptop? see what everyone else sayd, basically got 7.5-8oz from the mystery!


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

no way man i got 9 gram roughly after almost 2 weeks drying for those 2 dwarf cfls


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

'Puter sais no.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

You've fucked them pics up wow. Yes, yes u have


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

looked at your journal Wow an WOW indeedy fandabbydosy matey!! well impressed. i refuse to use the cfls again unless im veggin em as they wer so healthy under them.
i wanna use my 400w hps nex time so im rackin ma brains on how im gna control z heat in my wee cupboard


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

No pics for me wow


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> looked at your journal Wow an WOW indeedy fandabbydosy matey!! well impressed. i refuse to use the cfls again unless im veggin em as they wer so healthy under them.
> i wanna use my 400w hps nex time so im rackin ma brains on how im gna control z heat in my wee cupboard


2 options - Air cooled hoods(need a fan and ducting shit) or Aircon Unit(what I done) cost £100 of Ebay and also take water out the air = frosty buds


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 2 options - Air cooled hoods(need a fan and ducting shit) or Aircon Unit(what I done) cost £100 of Ebay and also take water out the air = frosty buds


oo i seen ur post bout wot it was costin u a day for all inc that unit n does sound gud man.

how noisy is the fan on the aircooled hood that i would need?

ps.would that help stop bud rot on big dense buds?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> looked at your journal Wow an WOW indeedy fandabbydosy matey!! well impressed. i refuse to use the cfls again unless im veggin em as they wer so healthy under them.
> i wanna use my 400w hps nex time so im rackin ma brains on how im gna control z heat in my wee cupboard


cheers bro, those CFLS work real nice for veg but I think if you wanna flower its best to have loads of smaller ones and surround the plant. 

bloody hell, ill try agen


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

there are lots of street light units in work lying around which are wind cooled as they have little vents they would take sodium bulbs nae botha same fitments all i would need is to cut a hole on the inside an make the vents bigga for the fan


ps wot about dry ice?no water after evaporation and is cheap,suppose it would creat condensation on the inside of the cupboard tho eh?that was my main prob the las time


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> there are lots of street light units in work lying around which are wind cooled as they have little vents they would take sodium bulbs nae botha same fitments all i would need is to cut a hole on the inside an make the vents bigga for the fan
> 
> 
> ps wot about dry ice?no water after evaporation and is cheap,suppose it would creat condensation on the inside of the cupboard tho eh?that was my main prob the las time


Cooltube is what you want man.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> oo i seen ur post bout wot it was costin u a day for all inc that unit n does sound gud man.
> 
> how noisy is the fan on the aircooled hood that i would need?
> 
> ps.would that help stop bud rot on big dense buds?


5" fan m8. Fuck all noise really. Im £6 a day but I gotta shitload of light. Suppose the aircon will stop bud rot, infact ill prob use it when drying the shit. The aircon is 1000w but I only put it on for 8 hours


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

Bam is buying a smaller hps such as a 70w or 150w HPS out of the question? will get great results in your small space mate


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cooltube is what you want man.
> 
> View attachment 1729672


whats the heat like from them though? my cab is 900long by 580 wide by 750 tall



supersillybilly said:


> 5" fan m8. Fuck all noise really. Im £6 a day but I gotta shitload of light. Suppose the aircon will stop bud rot, infact ill prob use it when drying the shit. The aircon is 1000w but I only put it on for 8 hours


fuck man for all that running thats quite reasonable?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Bam is buying a smaller hps such as a 70w or 150w HPS out of the question? will get great results in your small space mate


well never even thought of that would only be for 2 plants suppose,would my 400w ballast power a lesser wattage safely?

if i can get an ounce a plant in such a small space il b happy as they looters


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cooltube is what you want man.
> 
> View attachment 1729672


You're way too fucking neat and organised for my liking. Witch! Nice setup though  Mines a bit of a state in comparisson


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> well never even thought of that would only be for 2 plants suppose,would my 400w ballast power a lesser wattage safely?
> 
> if i can get an ounce a plant in such a small space il b happy as they looters



well you wanna be aiming for 1g per watt so using a 70w bulb should easily get you 50g + between 1 or 2 plants imo ... not sure if a 400w ballast would run the bulbs though ...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You're way too fucking neat and organised for my liking. Witch! Nice setup though  Mines a bit of a state in comparisson


As long as it gets the job done ttt, im a bit anal when it comes to things being right.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

My idea for how to use me space as best i can

1g per watt fuck lol those cfls got me 9 gram to 250w lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

Heat is not an issue, ive got a shitty 5" tt fan drawing out the heat bam and a small pc fan for intake and never had any probs with heat form my 400. This is just a standard metal storage locker ive converted to a grow cab and you would think it would be like a cooker but really the cooltube lives up too its name. Nice bit of kit and cheap too.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

yaldy then il be checkin em out for defs then..wot does folks think bout my grow idea for space within cab?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive no stop laughing since I seen the pic. Could just imagine it on the "Art Attack" wall or Rolphs Cartoon Club. lol


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

haha ayes here one i made earlier ha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Wholly fuck, Scotlands winning 2-1


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

wtf at wot?football???


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 10, 2011)

easy all. stood on laptop n keys jammed so excuse any missing letters. is it bam wondering bout lights n heat issues? got a 150 hps a 90 cm wide 160 tall tent and a 4inch pussy extractor fan no inlet fan tho just unzip bottom tent air gets dragged in. i had 4 good size ladies growing all over a oz dry. well cropped weakest and smallest other week n got over an oz dry. 2 will b bout 1 and half or 2 oz and the one cheese plant b 2 oz plus i think. does struggle have move plants alot rotate so share the light better. 3 ideal for a 150hps i think. heat sits at 26 all day and if hot day i throw the fan on high but i goota do rewiring for that. so yeah 2 plants a 150 b fine. how big the wardrope? u had a look at the leds units some good uns now. after next round i got lined up will treat self to a good led unit as wanna also go down to 2 plants in spare wardrope all for percy tho and the leds dont give out heat. got four cheese clones awaiting so after them. think for the 4 cheese i will get another 150 just make sure all covered. got couple kush clones to arriving in couple weeks so happy days.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

football m8 aye


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

yhar the leds are expensive tho n iv put out so much for the big gay cfls and deep cupboards allready(im an arse)
and it was 50 fuckin quid for delivery to the island the fuckers

who r they playin man was it denmark?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

The LED's are pricey but they are the future. Im going to use them for my next run. Got a deal with the cunt. If Im not happy after 3 months, I get a refund. I gotta do a grow journal though


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

nice1 billy,liked grifftas grow looked quite dense.would solve the heat and loadish fan problem for me tho eh?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 10, 2011)

whos the cunt ssbilly? meaning whos lights u gunna dabble with. i like the stealth and the magnums at mo but alot companys out there


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

check this out...iv one on me window sill next to the chilli but never realised the healthbenefits.....

http://www.cocagrowers.org/Default.aspx?tabid=675&language=en-US


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 10, 2011)

also reading alot yank grows with leds they recommend a sealed closed room tent or chamber and o2 as ment b a good combo with leds as hard keep temps up if have fresh air on them constant. then hour or 3 after giving them co2 get extrator on clear the old out and give more. apparently the gas sits low as is heavy so worth having extractor low in that type set up.no inlet at all recommended. but seems alot work to me


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

If i were you bam, I would just wait until youve got the dosh to buy everything in one big go, then at least you aint getting screwed on delivery every time.

got any pics mad dog bark?? sounds like a pretty nice little grow. I know las runs his 600 off a 4" extractor, what kind you got?

what strains you gonna be running in your LED scrog billy, did those pcs show up now on last page?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> If i were you bam, I would just wait until youve got the dosh to buy everything in one big go, then at least you aint getting screwed on delivery every time.
> 
> got any pics mad dog bark?? sounds like a pretty nice little grow. I know las runs his 600 off a 4" extractor, what kind you got?
> 
> what strains you gonna be running in your LED scrog billy, did those pcs show up now on last page?


The mothers are growing as we speak - Critical Mass x Brazillian thing and old school Big Bud


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

lol, not going for yield or out then 

fuck it, ill post em up on here anyway


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

fucking nice wow mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that your white left leg in the second pic wow. Real nice colours on the buddage m8. Top marks


Getting rid of that decimal point would be better though.lol

Aye WoW not bothering with yield


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 10, 2011)

considering one of these.. i've heard the light spread on them is not the best.. but to be honest my cab is small anyway so should be fine...



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heat is not an issue, ive got a shitty 5" tt fan drawing out the heat bam and a small pc fan for intake and never had any probs with heat form my 400. This is just a standard metal storage locker ive converted to a grow cab and you would think it would be like a cooker but really the cooltube lives up too its name. Nice bit of kit and cheap too.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2011)

hehe, camerons words, the "million" people who joined up on facebook who support the police. Now i'm no maths teacher, but 60 million odd minus 1 million odd makes an overwhelming majority not in favour 

It's not directly effecting me so it's all just fucking fantastic entertainment. Who would have thought the news would be a better comedy evening than Q.I?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> considering one of these.. i've heard the light spread on them is not the best.. but to be honest my cab is small anyway so should be fine...


Yeah not the best spread but for cabs and small spaces that aint a prob. These are better for tents, just got me 3 and there as heavy as fuck.
 

@ wow very nice buds there mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> If i were you bam, I would just wait until youve got the dosh to buy everything in one big go, then at least you aint getting screwed on delivery every time.
> 
> got any pics mad dog bark?? sounds like a pretty nice little grow. I know las runs his 600 off a 4" extractor, what kind you got?
> 
> what strains you gonna be running in your LED scrog billy, did those pcs show up now on last page?


fuck man now u have a nice grow. them buds r huge mate. doa swap haha. na to picsi get the fear bout photo proof. i mean writing it here i could b a fantasist making up crap. but pics wth wot i wrote makes me think not great plan. done alot naughty thing inmy day and got a clean record so dont wana get sloppy online. no am a paranoid fuc job but gotta cover ya tracks now am a family man. looking at your grow tho makes me realise still got pickup few more things. them buds wow r impressive. how long they flower for? im on day 97 i think. gunna flush another after weekend chop 3 day later and do same for next few weeks. one my ladies has the fattest buds but furthest behind. think all four was diffeent type also. one is defo cheese as wen get near or open tent i got a strong whiff n mouth starts water. got clones in bathroom window at mo. doing well. 
one more thing went to a mates couple week back and he got 2 outdoor plants. they r amazing so bushy is unreal and taller then me. im 5 10 n i have look up. he in flower also and smell it down steet. reckon he could pull 10 - 16 oz per plant easy and its all some stinky cheese or nyd. mad thing is he only fed water n rabbit shit in veg and just strting with proper nutes. the buds r huge i tel thee and must have month n half left. he bin clever n got pram wheels on recycle buckets he uses as pots and wheels them in at night time to a dark outside building. the man has done well was jealous as fuck wen saw it. best way do outside i seen as get dictate wen flowering starts.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

warning here to any of you on facebook, all ur friends phone numbers have been published, this will obviously include ur own number if its on your profile....btw rumour has it that hacks are gaunny crash fb on halloween...the buggers mite be startin early.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer sambo's term. He classed this as "Weedy Facebook"


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 10, 2011)

duno bout type b honest. think was a tt? that make sense? i got it in a big bundle goods. near robbed the poor ebay seller was hassling him for time get a good deal. top marks tho all worked well.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Good night guys. Im shattered


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 10, 2011)

is that the aerowing?

how much you pay? with or without iec?

also what is the dim on that thing can't seem to find it..?



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah not the best spread but for cabs and small spaces that aint a prob. These are better for tents, just got me 3 and there as heavy as fuck.
> View attachment 1729822
> 
> @ wow very nice buds there mate.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good night guys. Im shattered


cya bill, take it thats the girl jist smacked you and sent you to ur room.wae your special mittens on to stop you........interfering wae urself.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> hehe wiggy - I love early finishes - i truned down a well paid position for one that lets me finish early, more smoking time, lol


haha dont we all bro  

Nice pics.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes mate aerowing, 75 quid with with iec. Its good quality and sealed but shes a biggie 
*L x W x H &#8211; 600mm x 540mm x 210mm*

**


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 10, 2011)

damnit.. don't they realise some people only have 600mm deep... they should make it like 580mm or summit..

mind with the ducting and shit probably still wouldn't fit... need a bigger cab methinks


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 10, 2011)

Think I might get some ak48 seeds. . Any recommendations for what seed's I should get ? Il be growing in here.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/454106-wiggy-his-first-room-8x5.html


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> damnit.. don't they realise some people only have 600mm deep... they should make it like 580mm or summit..


Have you looked at the coolstar, tis smaller but not air tight needs application of silcone to seal it. Ive got two old ones and the light spread is a bit better than the cool tube.

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/Reflectors-471/Cool-Star-125mm-1065.asp


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Think I might get some ak48 seeds. . Any recommendations for what seed's I should get ? Il be growing in here.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/454106-wiggy-his-first-room-8x5.html


big bomb.............


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> fucking nice wow mate.





supersillybilly said:


> Is that your white left leg in the second pic wow. Real nice colours on the buddage m8. Top marks


cheers lads, an no I dont think thats my leg lol, unless I fancied takin that picture in my kegs, doubt it though! 



mad dog bark said:


> fuck man now u have a nice grow. them buds r huge mate. doa swap haha. na to picsi get the fear bout photo proof. i mean writing it here i could b a fantasist making up crap. but pics wth wot i wrote makes me think not great plan. done alot naughty thing inmy day and got a clean record so dont wana get sloppy online. no am a paranoid fuc job but gotta cover ya tracks now am a family man. looking at your grow tho makes me realise still got pickup few more things. them buds wow r impressive. how long they flower for? im on day 97 i think. gunna flush another after weekend chop 3 day later and do same for next few weeks. one my ladies has the fattest buds but furthest behind. think all four was diffeent type also. one is defo cheese as wen get near or open tent i got a strong whiff n mouth starts water. got clones in bathroom window at mo. doing well


thats fair dos man, a bit of paranoia is a good things, keeps you safe anyway! that one flowered for 8 weeks on the dot, couldve gone longer but wanted to get it out the tent really, took up a lot of room! you just get given seeds then? or bagseed?

@ mantizn, them cooltubes are pretty shit at reflecting light, but you could do what I did with mine and remove the reflective bit of metal that they put on the top so its just a glass tube and use mylar held up with string or something to make an arch to reflect the light better?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning all. Pissing it down with rain it would appear. Been up since nice and early ridding myself of my hangover, a good shit and i think i'll be sorted 

Only a few of us work so for the rest of you useless bastards, got anything good planned for today?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mornin ttt fuckin dull down these sides to bro looks like a good day in the wagon lol!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

gonna reapply for uni course today, it all went tits up because of my drinking and the subsequent court case. need sumthing to focus on. only thing is ive gotta have the application in glasgow for tomorrow so i'm gonna have to pay bloody special delivery charges to make sure the bloody thing gets there.£5.45...bastards. apart from that a little light housework followed by keeping my wee lad tonight, he's 2 and a half and for any1 who's a parent they'll know just how much fun they can be at that age( bloody hard work as well though, non stop energy).


----------



## del66666 (Aug 11, 2011)

morning all, what a beautiful day...................


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

oh how rude!!! good morning all.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning all, bit late for work, couldny get them mits of dura was talking about


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

morning all , gotta visit my mum today to borrow her scanner and then got some bits n bobs to sort ... 

quick question , do you all run your fans / filters 24/7 ? a friend of mine has just started running his fans on a timer so they go off a hour after lights out and on half a hour before lights on ... wouldnt this compromise odor leakage?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was giving Jermain a lift home to Tottenham in my car, when I was stopped by a Police road block.

"Are you the registered owner and keeper of this thing?" asked the Policeman.

"Of course it's my car," I replied.

"I wasn't actually referring to the car sir."


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 11, 2011)

i only ran my fans filters on 24/7 at 2 weeks flowering, the smell isnt too strong in veg and you dont need to keep humidity down in veg. any oscillating fans could stay on 24/7 though


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i only ran my fans filters on 24/7 at 2 weeks flowering, the smell isnt too strong in veg and you dont need to keep humidity down in veg. any oscillating fans could stay on 24/7 though


confussed about 2 weeks flowering ? you mean last 2 weeks of flowering? how did you have your fans running then mate? same timer as your lights?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 11, 2011)

no as in from 2 weeks into flower, onwards. I just had my lights and fan/ filter on the same timer up until 2 weeks into flower, then just had a light on a timer and fan/ filter in the plug. you want good airflow 24/7 during flower so to reduce mold risk and keep the humidity down.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry i was being a retard lol !
looks like my mates correct then , wont tell him though ..


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 11, 2011)

Day off no more mrs so im trying to find a slag ! lool


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

im more or less the same as wow(when im bloody growing that is, its been fuckin months!!!!) lights and fan on same time schedule until about halfway thru flower cycle then its almost full time on extraction. although i always have a small clip fan or oscillating fan on 24/7 throught out the grow to maintain air movement, reduce direct heat burn(i always position fan directly between canopy top and light) and in doing this u reduce the build up of dew like moisture and therefore plant disease like mold ,mildew, etc...also helps reduce bug risk a bit(the fuckers tend to enjoy really humid still air). and it builds strong stalks as well.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

hahah here ya go mate *http://www.sexintheuk.com/ *


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Day off no more mrs so im trying to find a slag ! lool


i'll rent u mine, shes got huge tits .


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.sickidates.com/
this mite suit you more.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> http://www.sickidates.com/
> this mite suit you more.


 haha trust dura !!


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 11, 2011)

hahaha lol seems all the slags i knew a few years ago all have blokes, now the internet is a last resort lol plus there probably just riddled with bots n shite


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

hit the pub, check the net for an over 30's single nite, you'll probably end up emptying ur load into sumthing about 55 but fuck it an old has usually already learned a lot of tricks......in my VAST experience!!!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hit the pub, check the net for an over 30's single nite, you'll probably end up emptying ur load into sumthing about 55 but fuck it an old has usually already learned a lot of tricks......in my VAST experience!!!!!


hahaha you sound just like a m8 of mine lol , for now i still have standards i never been single so gonna have to get out n get some numbers but hey if all else fails sometimes i guess u just got a poke a pig , althought the 1 chubby bird i have shagged was fucking amazing in the sack lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

i will fuck almost ANYTHING mate. ive fucked them from late teens till late 50s and i love em all, short or tall, fat or thin , bright or dim. fill em full of booze and get them to do amazing porno shit, all you gotta do is suggest it in the right way, in my experience they all REALLY want to be sluts so with a bit of booze and a gentle nudge its fuckin incredible what sum o em will actually let you away with. ive calmed down a bit lately but for about a decade i was an absolute fuckin whore; mates mothers or sisters , old dames in the pub, dim late teen bimbos. friends wives/girlfriends even had a mother and daughter(not at the same time though but while i was banging the daughter i told her i'd screwed her mum....dirty wee slut said she knew!! man,ah fuckin nearly blew my fuckin balls off that nite!! oh yeah !!! those were the days......of course , i'm now a reformed character*he quickly looks over his shoulder*...aye right!!


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 11, 2011)

never been a drinker , saying that the last 2 weeks ive been smashed quite a few nights and its been a laugh  but buds dry now so im just going sit on my ass and do fuck all today this crop was good shit


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

good to hear mate, nice to know sum1 is getting a grow on...im just sittin waitin on a few things fallin into place b4 i start again.....but holy fuck it feels like bloody years since ive had a grow. the annoying things is ive got all the equipment sitting, seeds, nutes , new bulbs ,the whole fuckin lot!!!its doin ma nut!!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

My mate just said to me, "If you became invisible, what would you do first?"

I said, "I'd go to Paris, find a performing street mime and beat him to death, the round of applause he'd get would be astounding."


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> good to hear mate, nice to know sum1 is getting a grow on...im just sittin waitin on a few things fallin into place b4 i start again.....but holy fuck it feels like bloody years since ive had a grow. the annoying things is ive got all the equipment sitting, seeds, nutes , new bulbs ,the whole fuckin lot!!!its doin ma nut!!!


yeah i got my game on now new light 2 cabs so always got veg n flower


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

im plannin a small scale perpetual should be fully running by xmas but i'm keeping it manageable. i could go larger if i wanted with various 6/8 plant grows dotted in a couple of locations and i kinda expect that to be my final outcome but this time im starting with maybe 6 plants and just takin it easy


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 11, 2011)

howdy all


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 11, 2011)

dura thers an old burd in work with tits from ears to knees haha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

NEWS: Asian shopkeepers protecting their property killed by black looters

Should we not just stand back for a bit and let this run its course?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> dura thers an old burd in work with tits from ears to knees haha


lol, ive picked up a few saggy ones in ma time buddy!!


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 11, 2011)

haha ayes fukin mosters they are u mistake them for her knees haha


----------



## Gavstar76 (Aug 11, 2011)

hey guys bloody charge cable on laptop went so had to wait for new 1. took few pics last week as you can see still had few problems with the leaves drying. close up pics are from today and not long to go i think  still have a few drying leaves but pic them off every time i see them and plants still seem healthy enough. Had them on a bit of a flush the last week to try and sort this leaf problem out but hasnt really made a huge difference. .


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 11, 2011)

hi there peps from the uk grow thread I need some help with my grow I think I have a air flow problem and a newt problem really its my first grow and all I have for air flow is a gap in my door and a 16 inch fan blowing cool air on them I am running a 600w hps and using coco and perlight in a 65/35 mix and I am using a+b and canna boost had these ladies since may 20th and I have buds but there like half a inch tall I think I have gone wrong some were any one can help me would be a great help


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

theseeker247365 said:


> hi there peps from the uk grow thread I need some help with my grow I think I have a air flow problem and a newt problem really its my first grow and all I have for air flow is a gap in my door and a 16 inch fan blowing cool air on them I am running a 600w hps and using coco and perlight in a 65/35 mix and I am using a+b and canna boost had these ladies since may 20th and I have buds but there like half a inch tall I think I have gone wrong some were any one can help me would be a great help


Stick some pics up if you can mate, whats the temp like, you got extraction.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

like jimmy said stick pics but we need full rundown on your set up. size of room, what kind of nutes and how much you using. as much info as poss mate.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

plants are lookin fine gavstar, lookin real close to chop time buddy.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

After seeing the advert on TV last night featuring an African baby all covered in flies, i phoned the number on screen straight away to order one. 

It looks like they work far better than those sticky strips that you usually hang from the ceiling.


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 11, 2011)

tried to upload a picture for you man going to have to wait till tomorrow for it when I get my pc back and in answer to your question no I don't


----------



## del66666 (Aug 11, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morning all , gotta visit my mum today to borrow her scanner and then got some bits n bobs to sort ...
> 
> quick question , do you all run your fans / filters 24/7 ? a friend of mine has just started running his fans on a timer so they go off a hour after lights out and on half a hour before lights on ... wouldnt this compromise odor leakage?


i keep mine going 24/7.good for the plants.............


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 11, 2011)

size of room is 240x124 cm and I am running 4 ladies under a 600w hps I am using 25ml a+b 15ml rhizotonic. and 20ml canna boost coco natural and perlight in a 65coco to 35 % perlight mix I have one 16 inch fan blowing cool air on them and to keep the heat down I have to have the door open threw the time the light is on


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

theseeker247365 said:


> tried to upload a picture for you man going to have to wait till tomorrow for it when I get my pc back and in answer to your question no I don't


using a 600 without extraction can be grim although i once cut a hole in a door, popped little metal grille thing over it to reduce light leak and just stuck a bog standard oscillating fan directly behind the door(where the hole would be when closed) it sucked cold air and distributed the heat a bit but no where near enuff and that was with a 400. it was bedroom cupboard about 3 and a half foot by maybe 2 foot by 7 and a half tall, eventuall i cut a hole in the cupboard ceiling and stuck another fan in the hole thereby drawing the rising heat and putting it in the loft space. thats ok if like me you have, or had, the space. if not then buddy i think ur gonna need some extraction.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

theseeker247365 said:


> size of room is 240x124 cm and I am running 4 ladies under a 600w hps I am using 25ml a+b 15ml rhizotonic. and 20ml canna boost coco natural and perlight in a 65coco to 35 % perlight mix I have one 16 inch fan blowing cool air on them and to keep the heat down I have to have the door open threw the time the light is on


what temps are u running at just now lights on and off?


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks man thats a real help I will sort it out and let you know think I will get some new seeds and start again with all the right stuff and I am running at 22 but with the door shut my leafs were getting brown and spotty with a dry crispy feel to them


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

22??? thats far below what you need. between 26 and 28 centigrade(celsius) are the optimum temps u can go as low as 24 but below thats gonna affect your growth rate and above say 29/30 will start burning them. the brown spots on your leaves are duffucult to explain without pics, garaunteed if u put a pic up one of us in here will have experienced similar problems. this may be a feed problem but i'll leave it to one of the other lads to answer that as ive no experience in your growth style. best of luck and just keep posting, when one of these dozy fucks falls outta bed you'll get an answer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

30, is that aw yer plants can andle Dura. Yer plants must be faggots like u. Mines were up at 37-38.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a little teapot..


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

ahv had them up there b4 bill, fuckin nightmare, coz there was a hot water tank in the room. ended up running wae the windaes open full time and had to re lag the tank and kinda half arsed boxed it in as well. got them sittin at around 30 for the rest o the grow, ah think it was during early spring when we had a cpl of weeks of unseasonably good weather. ma own fault but ahm certain it yeild-fucked me as a result. that u hame fae work or are ye still oot robbin the public?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

ah tiptop....one of those days is it mate?


----------



## just2see (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First time poster over across the pond here in Ireland and I've had a Blue Cheese on the go since late March/Early April. Now two weeks ago I could have swore I saw to pistils pertruding at the 4th node, I fondled it a bit in my excitement and I didn't say any other signs since. I'm 99% this was pistil. Recently I've had a sinking feeling and today it was kind of confirmed 

Can anyone let me know definitely if these are male pollen sacs or if they are swolen Calyx or just new growth? I haven't seen any clusters which is somewhat reassuring but still, these very much look like sacs of shit!

What's worrying is I've given 4 healthy clones to my friend to finish off indoors so I want to be able to tell him the bad news asap if there's any to report. Oddly, I've only noticed these bulging parts in the upper most areas, there's still no solid sign of sex at any of the lower nodes where what I thought was a flower before. Would greatly appreciate any insight!

Thanks

http://imageshack.us/g/18/sam0065o.jpg/


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

In the hoose m8. Just finished my 1st can of Stella. Got another 4 in the fridge and got some saft black. Gonae get half pissed/stoned


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Its fucking baws m8. Looks like a male. Sorry


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the ame opinion, and it looked like such a stonker of an outdoor UK plant as well  stick it in a pot and leave it near the local police station and see what they value it as in the local news 

I've 3 big bottles of Becks in the fridge, a fat bag of shredded and hole biltong and a couple of texan peppered steak kababs  I did as much prep as i could this afternoon so that tomorrow other than a couple bit and pieces to cook up i've a fairly straightforward day  time to get a touch tipsy.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

ah looked as well but wouldnt definetly count it male, my screen resolution isnt too good though. u could try dutch master reverse to fix the issue if its just a partial hermie. heres a link to give u sum info...be warned though its a fuckin long and wordy bit of info but will tell you ALL you'll EVER need to know...plus some!
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonder if you drank that stuff it would get rid of man boobs


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> In the hoose m8. Just finished my 1st can of Stella. Got another 4 in the fridge and got some saft black. Gonae get half pissed/stoned


ahm just chillin the nite lookin after ma wee lad while he destroys ma hoose! good laff.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol dura. So by looking after you mean you locked the front door told him there's food in the fridge and buggered off to the couch?


----------



## just2see (Aug 11, 2011)

Bahaha Tiptop!

That's exactly what I'll do if it is, I'll leave them to kill it. Such a promising specimen, was bag seed, over the winter I acquired some very potent
blue cheese, between a few friends we got a few ozs, I found one lone seed, talked to all my other mates and they didn't find any!.

I'd read these lone accidental seeds can produce astonishing results and alas I thought it would based on how well it grew for our climate! I'll give it another few weeks and if clusters start forming it's game over 
Wouldn't the first sacs usually form around the lower nodes before they start popping around the upper realms?

Thanks a million for the replies, bit of humour made the blow that bit softer


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

There was a knock at the door earlier and as per usual my dog rushed down the hallway barking his head off.

My wife joked, "why does that dog always presume it's for him?"

"Because we're pakis and nobody likes us" I replied.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Aug 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> plants are lookin fine gavstar, lookin real close to chop time buddy.


cheers dura mate yeah hope so thinking this weekend maybe next with a bit of luck loads of light brown hairs coming and buds have packed out this last week so come on girls daddys waiting lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 11, 2011)

hash porn (not mine)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks nice. I just has a doobie. First one in a while. Proper stoned. Stella number 3


----------



## just2see (Aug 11, 2011)

Drool, I suppose one consolation to my recent discovery is my m8 who took the clones off me told me he dumps most of his leaf!

I've got 4 bin liners of cuttings coming my way!

I uploaded the pics here, they might look a bit clearer as opposed to Imageshack.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/433487-my-first-outdoor-24.html#post6090833


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

I've pretty much given up smoking since i stopped smoking tobacco. Simply can't be bothered, have had like 1 volcano bag and a joint this week.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hash porn (not mine)
> 
> 
> > now that looks the bollox that does


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

whats the avg time you lot veg for ? i normally do 4 weeks just interested in everyone else ?


----------



## Gavstar76 (Aug 11, 2011)

I vegged 4 weeks aswell will do the same i think next grow and see how we go but will be trying some AK next grow me thinks


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

bout 4 weeks usually


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2011)

I aim for 3-4 weeks but due to clone rooting time my plant are normally a 2 week veg. In my DWC tubs i've found even a week of veg and the plants get past 2-3 foot.

Skewers on the grill, skewers on the grill  Gonna regret it as i eat it and even more in the morning, but mmmm, they looked too tasty, fuck if i can handle spices though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 11, 2011)

For this round 4 weeks but after this 1 ill be banging them straight into flower as my mate is gonna veg em for me for sorting him out with meterial for cloning so every 8 weeks ill be gaining all me fruits ha ha lol!!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

so the average is 4 then. anyone recommend longer ? i only do 4 weeks veg because otherwise to much time between grows but would another 2 weeks of so benifit yields or just takje up more time n space lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 11, 2011)

Longer veg = more room needed
less veg = less room needed
so if u got the room + light then veg longer mate or just keep it same veg time with more plants !!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2011)

ive over vegged and ended up with plants too tall, either lst or super cropped to sort it.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Good morning good morning good morning, It's time to get out of bed! Good morning good morning good morning, wake up you sleepy heads!

Half an hour then i have to take a claw hammer to all the floorboards  Neighbours won't be sleeping for much longer


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2011)

got work in half an hour an all, really not feeling 13 hour shift today >:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm the boss today. wake n bake bong. bacon and egg breaky then ill head in for about 11. pub by 3. TGIF


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2011)

lol, rather me than you don, but thank fooking god its friday


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

have a nice day working lads............someone has to do it i guess......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Aye, need to make money to pay taxes


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

taxes....lol...that always cracks me up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

U should be used to taxes due to not having a motor.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/space-12-world-of-seeds.html

Check these fuckers out. My m8 just grew it and it finished in 7 weeks. 4oz off 1 plant with a 3 week veg. It was under a 600 but hey still fucking good. Ive used World of Seeds with no probs and Ive heard their genetics are pretty good. It was any oxy pot he used


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

ma fone was on silent when ye rang bill, think one my mates has used worldofseeds, ahve definetly heard them mentioned fae sum1.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

morning ...tired ......................... bah !


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 12, 2011)

View attachment 1732034View attachment 1732035View attachment 1732036View attachment 1732037

garden and greenhouse today in grey and dull devon!

Come on SUnshine!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

lookin well there pavement


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Imagine my disappointment when my local Girl Guides spit-roast wasn't what I was expecting.........


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

People make very sick and twisted jokes about Harvey Price.

But to his credit, he was the only black kid with a absent dad, slag for a mother, who wasn't fucking up London this weekend.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Black kid riding down the street on his bike is stopped by a copper, and the copper says to him what are you doing with that plasma TV on the handlebars?

The black kid replies it's me sat nav innit!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

For sale..

64 nike trainers various sizes all left foot. 
25 persian rugs (slight fire damage) 
2 x 42in plasma tvs (as new no box/remote). 
4 x trolleys of aldi food(slightly defrosted) 

contact [email protected]


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love this blog. it does cheer me up lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Here they come, Running down the street. With the latest TV and a 3 piece suite. Hey, Hey its the monkeys


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

The metropolitan police today shot dead a black looter. when asked why he was shot with 63 bullets, a spokesman replied "Cutbacks"


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWea5rB7XlY&feature=related


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 12, 2011)

these are my new ladies 2 weeks old i think they are a bit small for there age what do you think


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

i forgot how messed up this show was! who remembers it lol .... Acid at its finest 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtD4mn9CeH4&feature=related


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 12, 2011)

wow man you need to cut back on smoking what your growing lol


----------



## Airwave (Aug 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i forgot how messed up this show was! who remembers it lol .... Acid at its finest
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtD4mn9CeH4&feature=related


That Bingo gives me the creeps.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

theseeker247365 said:


> these are my new ladies 2 weeks old i think they are a bit small for there age what do you think View attachment 1732096


they look damn fine to me for two weeks mate. nice fully canopy developing, healthy colour and good spread, i wouldnt mind havin them, this not having a grow is beginning to set my teeth on edge...and i dont handle irritation well.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWea5rB7XlY&feature=related


the wee guy that was front man was called davy jones and he appeared on coronantion street as ena sharples grandson....and as sad as this may sound i didnt need wikapedia to get that info...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i forgot how messed up this show was! who remembers it lol .... Acid at its finest
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtD4mn9CeH4&feature=related


i remember it very clearly so im guessin it was on british tv around the very late 70s or early 80s.....i found out later that theme music was a yank punk band....bloody names slipped me but im gonna go and find it...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

the dickies.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

does anyone know any good clone banks in uk...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thepiratebay.org

The white man's alternative to looting HMV.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> does anyone know any good clone banks in uk...


is there such a thing in the u.k??? never heard of them outside the states or holland b4. its illegal even to germ a seed so it'd have to be underground and off the radar wouldn't it?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> does anyone know any good clone banks in uk...


kev i know you smoke alot of weed but just to let you know Cannabis is illegal in UK we dont have clone banks  lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

yea didnt think of that mate..how rubbish is that want sum nice genetics,..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

i forgot hahaha i know lad thought they be uk growers who knew were to get em from mate


RobbieP said:


> kev i know you smoke alot of weed but just to let you know Cannabis is illegal in UK we dont have clone banks  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

lol , well theres plenty of places that do them in the uk but there not banks! lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

nice.........


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Well you've certainly reminded me that i've a whole bunch of seeds i'd completely forgotten to post out  Whoops, how time flies when you own a beanbag.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

clear you inbox tip top mate


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't be fucked


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

ok no probs...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

I deleted 3, that'll have to do for now, can't be arsed to open em all up and find out which are the important ones


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

I went to a fancy dress as Spiderman and shagged a girl dressed as Catwoman. We had the most amazing sex, but never revealed our identities to one another.

I told my family about it over breakfast. My dad high-fived me, my mum rolled her eyes and my sister ran off crying for some reason.


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Guy's. Does anyone know when Skunk starts to flower here in the UK and how long it takes once it starts ? My girls popped their head up in the beginning of May and are in B&Q compost with perlite and vermiculite (approx 10% of each) and fed a few different types of fertilizer's (b&q own brand,Tomorite and fish,blood and bone at last re-potting last Sunday) This is the Skunk (Smells GREAAAT) 
 And i'm not sure what this one is ? (Bag Seed) But Smells Quite Fruity) 
Many Thanks if you can help 

I forgot to mention, I'm Growing outside in a plastic Greenhouse


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

im an inside grower but one thing i can tell you is that there are gonna be a couple of weeks difference depending where u are in uk, im in south west scotland for example and we've probably got the best weather in scotland.....although thats a bit like sayin i had the best rape experience in jail.


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

lol... Thanks dura. I'm in N.Wales and while we have had some Great weather so far it's starting to go downhill... overcast and rain for the next week or two and Temp's of around 65f


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Christ almighty I'm being attacked by hot air balloons. Some are literally a stones throw above me, been having shouted conversations with them, and being in the middle of a town that's not a good thing! crazy fuckers, seen one which looks worryingly like it's about to try flying under a bridge. Can't wait to see the nighttime mass assents, that's gonna be a bit epic i think.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

caught 60 sumfin mackerel 4 haddocks an 3 red things no bad for 2 hours out on the boat in th rain


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

Did the Red fish have lots of Spiky fins all over them ?


bamslayer said:


> caught 60 sumfin mackerel 4 haddocks an 3 red things no bad for 2 hours out on the boat in th rain


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

Rotweiller said:


> Did the Red fish have lots of Spiky fins all over them ?


like 3 crab leg lookin fuckers etha side of its big mouth


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

"3 red things"

ya twat  gurnard, pink bream, red mullet, snapper?

Sounds like a good haul though  do you freeze em or shift them at local mongers?


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> like 3 crab leg lookin fuckers etha side of its big mouth


 I was thinking it was a Gernod (not sure how to spell it) but it sounds like it ? if it is then i think they are poisonous ?


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

I was going to go fishing myself but looked out the window this morning then went back to bed. lol.... shity weather init....


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

gurnard thats it...i grill or quick roast em.and smoke the rest 

keep a box of gud big fat mackerel to pay the fuel an rest get given away that we cant eat lol

dont freeze any jus fresh or smoked eh


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

iv got a rotty aswell man 2 n a haf year old monsta haha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

That's red gurnard mate. Tasty as fuck but a bit of a pain to fillet off (triangular spine). Pick them up by the horns on the top of their eye sockets. 

Myth has it that it's pointy things were as a result of partial evolution onto land, that is to say it's feet. But i kinda read that in the same way that i i read the story of John Dory and St peter touching it and saving it's life 

If one of the local pubs is having a blaringly loud cider and jazz festival, does that mean that i can't legally get a noise complaint? 

Since i pretty muched stopped smoking, i've been having some sriously fucked up dreams (partly becuse they're all based on life events, not some random made up bollocks) but one of them involved me buying a "churchill" bulldog that sobered on the floor each time it jumped, an alsatian i ignored because it was too big and a cute as fuck brown pit pup that was more a cat than a dog but more a dog than a cat  I can't wait to move to the country and get myself some animals. Fuck living the high life, nowt but a big drop and lots of stairs.


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you smoke your fish ? have you got a smoker or homemade one ?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

lol aye well they do cling to rocks ugly fuckers jus couldnt rememba name

aye gots a homemade,use wood bricks and peat/whisky /salt


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

It's real real easy to make yaself a smoker for pittence. I used to smoke shit using nowt but a metal box and egg cartons full of sawdust  Smoked oxe tongue, mmmmm


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

ttt you about mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

haha just seen your post so ill take that as a yes


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Howdy fella


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

They are the Best dogs around bar none lol..... My Girl is 5 &Half this month and all she wants is love and cuddles lol... unless of course someone tried to break in or hurt me or my family. I'd put money on my dog winning lol.... 


bamslayer said:


> iv got a rotty aswell man 2 n a haf year old monsta haha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

clear me a pm space lol


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

ye man completely agree, he is 10 stone an his dad ws 15 stone no fat... beast of a dug loves fish n rice n beef haha n the odd fresh roadkill rabbit


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucks sake, you lot are a demanding bunch of nobs. I'm gonna start invoicing you!


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

I bet that it tastes bloody good too  I think i might have a go at making one of those myself.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

oioioi now now ttt


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Rotweiller said:


> I bet that it tastes bloody good too  I think i might have a go at making one of those myself.


Just beware of the consequences. You will end up with a box full of tar before too long. that stuff is a BITCH to clean up. But well, if you use it enough it really is the fucking works. Home smoked bacon? I say fuck yes!

Nowt against you Bam  Damned Kevin and Robbie, nag nag nag nag clean your inbox  haha, i'm a lazy cunt, sat in me beanbag with lots of stella biltong and loud music. Right now the lyrics are "i take drugsm i take drugs, i take drugs and you should too"


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

aye defs but only non fukd with nitrite/nitrate free piggy please lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fucks sake, you lot are a demanding bunch of nobs. I'm gonna start invoicing you!


 hahaha you should keep your house in order  

cheers m8


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> ye man completely agree, he is 10 stone an his dad ws 15 stone no fat... beast of a dug loves fish n rice n beef haha n the odd fresh roadkill rabbit


Arrr But can you Dog Catch Fish ? lol... My one can ha ha .... I took her a few weeks back and i didn't catch a thing all day, While packing up sum bloke shouted behind me that my dog had just pulled something out of the water... It was a 2Lbs Bream and She promptly tried to eat it before i could get it off from her lol....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hahaha you should keep your house in order
> 
> cheers m8


My house no floor right now so vis a vis or however the fuck you spell that, this ent no house, more like a contradiction to the laws of physics 

Atm i'm buying my stuff from a local butcher who has pretty darn good meat, but alas it's still a far cry from what i'm accustomed to. I used to be a butcher supplying the Fat Duck, the Gavroche, pretty much every London Michelin star restaurant and beyond, also with the fish. Really did result in making life suck a bit, went to a stupid expensive steak house for a work christmas meal and all anyone could do was rave to me about how i'd be blown away by the meat....meh..average at best


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just beware of the consequences. You will end up with a box full of tar before too long. that stuff is a BITCH to clean up. But well, if you use it enough it really is the fucking works. Home smoked bacon? I say fuck yes!
> 
> Nowt against you Bam  Damned Kevin and Robbie, nag nag nag nag clean your inbox  haha, i'm a lazy cunt, sat in me beanbag with lots of stella biltong and loud music. Right now the lyrics are "i take drugsm i take drugs, i take drugs and you should too"


 NOW You have said the Magic Word's "Smoked Bacon". lol.... Thanks for the tip about the Tar


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Did i say smoked bacon? I meant apple smoked bacon


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

im gettin nice lamb at the mo but the clean pork is hard t find.i try to swap fish or veg for meat up here,every1 at it kinda a custom.but every1 wants bacon so its always gone before i can get a huge honker of th stuff haha

catchin fish??lol musta bn bread wif a grizzle bear


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Did i say smoked bacon? I meant apple smoked bacon


 I'll be up all night now thinking "how quick can i build it and start cooking". How about Honey Smoked Bacon? lol...
Just had my dinner and now your making me hungry again...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

thought about goin fishin myself today....but fridays my busy day for chasin debt dodgin fuckers and gettin ready for the weeken phone ringing experience.....fortunately i learned a long time ago tae throw the mobile on silent b4 baw baw time and every knows that knocking on my door is an absolute no no that may result in serious axe wounds....still wish i went fishin though, its been a few weeks and im startin to get a bit of cabin fever.
on the up side think my life may be getting a bit more organised, decorating house, got the building material for my new grow room and lookin forward to a month(at least) of sobriety starting on monday( therapists suggestion). almost debt free(to my more serious debtors, the rest can lick the sweat off my balls)...and even family life has somewhat improved (my girlfriend(sumtimes) hasnt caught me screwing around(she does suspect a new one dammit, thought i'd kept that bloody quiet)) ah well onward and upward.
and my black eye has almost gone. nice.


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 12, 2011)

if the neighbours horse sticks his head over my fence and chomps on my plant again i'll be having myself some well seasoned horsemeat!


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> if the neighbours horse sticks his head over my fence and chomps on my plant again i'll be having myself some well seasoned horsemeat!


 I'll buy some Cheap dog food of you lol.....


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 12, 2011)

sounds gud dura a month sober fukin hell


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 12, 2011)

I think i know how you feel dura. I'm stuck on a load of medication and can't do fuck all coz of side effects and being stuck inside the same 4 walls is driving me Mad... Thank fuck i've got my dog to cuddle up to and she doesn't mind if i cheat on her  And i've been off the drink since Christmas


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Just seen my flatmate for the first time in like 10 days, he's been doing 18 hours work days at his company, (he's a crazy fucker, left home at 14, started a company and rented a whole house still at 14 for 2 years before selling it on for better things). Felt bad for him so gave him 10g of cheese for a tenner  Why do people feel so bad when i give them damned plant matter for free?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

dunno ttt, ahll send u my address, i can assure you of no moral quandaries on my part at such decadent behaviour.....send it up by the blood pound if u want...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

He was shocked by the 1 jar, then i produced all the other jars, then i told himi had three more plants due for harvest in a weeks time. I think i've rather mortified him 

That's two people now who've said they'll give me some money, i'm turning into a fucking drug dealer, and not the clever kind who tells them to fuck off if they havn't any money


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

after weekly sessions with my therapist i can actually see what he's talkin about, think im goin into a real re-invention mode. i kinda thought that if i gave up a few major parts of my life i'd have to almost change personalities but i can see i dont......im cutting away the deadwood to allow the fresh shoots of my new true life to shine thru....sounds like a cheap quote from a fuckin yank self help/empowerment book. and WHY does the word yank rhyme so well with wank....that just CAN'T be fuckin coincidence


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Realistically though, he;'s full of shit. Give up ya bollocks and i'm pretty sure you'll change personality  Ya could proabbly get a refund and everything.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

ttt, there are no clever dealers.....ive been in this business a bloody long time and met dozens, must be bloody well over a hundred, at all levels and the one thing we've all got in common is a streak of insanity....very unbalanced people, the whole fuckin lot of us........and frequently we dont start that way but the bloody trade will screw your head off, take an egg whisk to ur brain and stick the fucker back on. backwards so that all ur ever doin is watching behind yourself. its a fuckin fast track insanity trip....although tbh tip, old buddy, methinks u may well be travelling upon this road already....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

not so much giving up as just kinda controlling it, too much chaos, its fun but can be tiring after a bit.....but oh yeah mate, the guys a fuckin psychologist so by definition he's full of shit, i think thats a given lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm kukoo on the head department no questions asked. I'm a bonafide crazy. Not gonan be like you dealer folk though in that i do not keep friends or aquantainces so have fuck all to sell to  

I'd say my previous dealer was clever. He got away with ripping off his close family without them even raising an eyebrow, tenner a gram  that or his family were a bunch of daft tossers, as lovely as they all are, i think that may have ben the case.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

BASTARD. put the oven on 25 mins ago but forgot to put my fuckin dinner in it....what a fuckin halfwit!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> BASTARD. put the oven on 25 mins ago but forgot to put my fuckin dinner in it....what a fuckin halfwit!!!


Haha, i do this but purely out of laziness. I stick the oven on and it's normally 2 or 3 hours before i can be fucked to put anyting in it. Got some honey glazed pork chops from the butcehrs today


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheesey scrog gone wild  that one was 3 weeks veg. Last one for a while..thank fuck  two years of nowt but and it is a waste of my time these days..


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

never tried a scrog maybe have wee shot next year got nice little spot i was gonna use as a mother plant area but i fuckin hate workin with clones so mit just box it a bit and scrog a coupl....in fact ive got a spare dwc that would be perfect ...mmmmmm.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

While it can be strain dependant, and cheese ent a heavy yielder, i cannot knock my little scrog totes in any shape or form, with just a few weeks veg even my cheese hits 4+ ounces a plant, typically 2-3 if grown normally. I also an't knock DWC, i've had plants grow 6 times their height come 12/12, heck, i got 6 ounces of a 1 week veg transplanted from soil to hydro with Barneys Sweet Tooth. If moving gear is your game, shit works


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

i just wanta small regular withoot havin to deal with the crazy white shit, its fucking with my head and the debt involved is too much at times...i put my binge drinking down to the bloody hassle involved with the shit...pressure builds up and i just gotta blow my head off for 3 days....and then it takes fuckin weeks to rebuild after the carnage i create


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was walking home last night and there was a young girl in front of me, I said "What's your name?"
She said "Liza, with a z, what's yours?"
I said "Rapist, with a knife, get in the bushes....."


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

the white stuff cains you over time bro ... i used to be alot like what you sound like, coke'd up , pissed , stoner , fighting , always looking to make a raise , always after a way to excite my life in the end it all took its toll and fucked me up! i had counciling and to be honest, the only way i managed to get thru it was by cutting off the life i had, i had to drop friends and just became a recluse... eventually i met my missus by clear fluke actually and she kept me on the straight.. i still have contact with 2 maybe 3 of my old mates but i probably only ever see one of them (cus he grows n sorts me out when im dry lol) iv not drank for over a 18mnths now and been coke free since last oct... sometimes i miss being smashed but then i remmeber the hangover/comedown and i dont miss it that much lol ... ill stick to my missus my daughter and my weed... everyone else can bollocks lmao !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

First person to finish their steak wins Steak.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> the white stuff cains you over time bro ... i used to be alot like what you sound like, coke'd up , pissed , stoner , fighting , always looking to make a raise , always after a way to excite my life in the end it all took its toll and fucked me up! i had counciling and to be honest, the only way i managed to get thru it was by cutting off the life i had, i had to drop friends and just became a recluse... eventually i met my missus by clear fluke actually and she kept me on the straight.. i still have contact with 2 maybe 3 of my old mates but i probably only ever see one of them (cus he grows n sorts me out when im dry lol) iv not drank for over a 18mnths now and been coke free since last oct... sometimes i miss being smashed but then i remmeber the hangover/comedown and i dont miss it that much lol ... ill stick to my missus my daughter and my weed... everyone else can bollocks lmao !


[video=youtube;NJ1rSywlm7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ1rSywlm7U[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

lol i clikced play then and expected ..... wickid wickid Jugle izzzz massive ! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

my metal halide says its 4200K is that no good? normally just use a sodium straight thru


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;3zlQYQ0ecA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zlQYQ0ecA4&feature=related[/video]



RobbieP said:


> lol i clikced play then and expected ..... wickid wickid Jugle izzzz massive ! lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

metal halide for vegging, the light spectrum is in the blue range your gonna need red for full flower potential.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> metal halide for vegging, the light spectrum is in the blue range your gonna need red for full flower potential.


i meant for veg lol , i got a brand new shiny hps for flower also


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 12, 2011)

lol nostalgia

[video=youtube;TP9fjmURJWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP9fjmURJWo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

i used mh for a bit but wasnt that keen on it, i just use hps dual spectrum....fuckin cops took my mh bulb so im just stickin wae the duals fae now on.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2011)

im off to bed, cya all the morra.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

im working on a drum n bass / hardcore remix of chase n status dubstep tune called time .. anyone interested in that style?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im off to bed, cya all the morra.


 night m8 keep safe


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> First person to finish their steak wins Steak.


horse steak!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2011)

Mmm, horse steak. 

Been up for a couple of hours now.somehow got through 12 stella last night so i'm rather fucked, but for some reason the mre i drink the earlier i rise. I don't think today is going to be overly productive. Might get a Bond film on the go.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 13, 2011)

Ive got the same curse ttt, the more fucked i get the earlier i wake up


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

tempted by a smoke but think it'll just knock my head off. Making the "most" of this weekend though. I gave up smoking tobacco about a month ago now maybe, and its been fairly smooth. Gave myself this week as some fun and then told myself that from sunday onward i kick the booze as well. Figure it's about time i sorted my life out in some small measure. Alcohol stops me eating and my body seems to have taken a bad turn for the worse of late. It also destroys any possible social life i attempt to maintain. 

Casino Royale?  I think it might be in order.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

hope it ok to post ere day 1 of 12/12 600 watt grow tent..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

lookin good kev.

THE FOOTY SEASON BEGINS!!!!!!!

coupon filled, all day pass secured from my lass. it's on.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

mornin all....out for skin full today are we don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

bet your arse i am lad. was in bed by half 10 last night. saving myself for the smash. in toon for 3 bells to see liverpool smash scumderland then watch us probably get a hiding from arsenal at 5.30, bypass scran for a henry and a few bevvies watching snatch o the day. doesnt get much better. well, if i can jump my lasses bones in there aswell it will.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol, sounds like a full and fun packed day....im for a wee session myself, its the (sumtimes) girlfriends birthday on monday but we've got babysitter for tonite....cant afford to go out as having minor cash flow probs but can afford to sit in and drink vodka and do a henry myself, told her half a henry's her birthday prezzie, mite just pop my last viagra and give her a real birthday pounding! always keeps her happy and for sum weird reason she thinks if im knockin her off i wont want to hump any1 else...women?? what does go thru their heads??


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

cant wait mate already been out for the coupons get on sheffield utd,chesterfield,celtic rangers 50 quid 4 fold


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good kev.
> 
> THE FOOTY SEASON BEGINS!!!!!!!
> 
> coupon filled, all day pass secured from my lass. it's on.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2011)

hi guys - hope you're all well? tfi weekend! Could do with some more advice if u could - finally got my seeds, put them straight in the soil as reccomended - do you guys keep 'em in the dark at first? or just on a windowsill...? Thanks in anticipation,
CC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

cling film over the pot tops to keep the moisture up and pop them under a cfl on 18/6


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

So hung over i'm tempted to make it a harvest day and stick lots of different plants in the cab. The AK48xQT has alternating nodes and alas it might possibly be a male, Although guess i can spluff some things with it if required  Still need to sort out a bigger veg area, which alwas just makes me think why not rent a house


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

morning all ... kids are stressing me and its not even 12 yet! lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morning all ... kids are stressing me and its not even 12 yet! lmao


Get em scrubbing the floors or no pocket money! I remmeber those days of blackmail  No sweets for you tip top unless you tidy your room. Only i was a renegade, i said fuck the sweets, threw a tantrum, then nicked 50p from one of the family cars and bought them anyways  rebel! Don't you judge me, you've all done it, i know your kind...


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cling film over the pot tops to keep the moisture up and pop them under a cfl on 18/6


Thx bro - going to do it now!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morning all ... kids are stressing me and its not even 12 yet! lmao


 Lol - poor u. I live alone and was enjoying the first spliff of the day...relaxing, perusing here n porn - until mum & dad called round for coffee :S at least they called 1st to give me chance to spray with air freshener and put some clothes, hehe
CC


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Get em scrubbing the floors or no pocket money! I remmeber those days of blackmail  No sweets for you tip top unless you tidy your room. Only i was a renegade, i said fuck the sweets, threw a tantrum, then nicked 50p from one of the family cars and bought them anyways  rebel! Don't you judge me, you've all done it, i know your kind...


lol i remember those days, another little trick i used to pull was get some money off my mum for fish n chips then just get a cone of chips instead or a bag of crisps, me and a mate used to pull this stunt most days then buy squidgy red seal with the change and go down the local park to smoke bongs hahah


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Im rough today guys.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

u could go sober for aboot 3 years and ye'd still look ruff ya hacket cunt.......face that only stevie wonder could love
.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

or yer maw. U watchin this rangers game


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

Sod football  boring stuff 

That's bath number 3 done with today  Think i'm gonna go buy a big bag of sweets and some cream soda and melt away.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Get on the drink ttt. Just had a Crabbies ginger beer. Went down a treat


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> or yer maw. U watchin this rangers game


naw mate, ahm in the hoose wae the girl, las score ah heard we went down a goal after3 mins!!!edu getting the blame ah hear.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

just had ma grass guy in, nuthin at aw the noo!! mibbe sum solid cumin in but thats it...ahm tellin ye mate if theres any green up here its bog standard chink weed or its the odd oz if u know sum1 with a personal grow aprt from that there is nuthin withina 20 mile radius of my house, if there was i'd know. ah mite take sum chink weed but its gonna end up goin out at £20 for 1.8g coz the fuckin prices, even wholesale, are fuckin riddikulus...the slant eyed bogart cunts.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Rangers penalty


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Goal. Big Jelly. Inverness down tae 10 men. Mon the Gers 1-0


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just had ma grass guy in, nuthin at aw the noo!! mibbe sum solid cumin in but thats it...ahm tellin ye mate if theres any green up here its bog standard chink weed or its the odd oz if u know sum1 with a personal grow aprt from that there is nuthin withina 20 mile radius of my house, if there was i'd know. ah mite take sum chink weed but its gonna end up goin out at £20 for 1.8g coz the fuckin prices, even wholesale, are fuckin riddikulus...the slant eyed bogart cunts.


I know a guy thats a weed junkie. Puffs everyday. Even he can't get fuck all. Hes smoking soapbar for the first time in 4 years.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Get on the drink ttt. Just had a Crabbies ginger beer. Went down a treat


Lol, alcohol puts me to sleep. If i have a bottle of beer now, come 3pm i'll be asleep on the floor. That' how it normally works. I keep meaning to try it but well, i don't buy no 4% alcohol! If it's not 5%+ i don't buy or drink it. Probably not the best way to do things.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

bet you got a laugh off them pics ay bill , fuckin stoopid women !! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> bet you got a laugh off them pics ay bill , fuckin stoopid women !! lol


Aye mate. Good one wae you sticking your tounge out.lol Rangers 2-0. Edu scored off a rebound from a penalty


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know a guy thats a weed junkie. Puffs everyday. Even he can't get fuck all. Hes smoking soapbar for the first time in 4 years.lol


the solid i had been movin had a batman device stamped on it, everybody was happy with it , said it was the best 'standard' stuff they'd had in yonks, i know the soft black/red seal was good but the prices i was hearing were 800 a bar!!! fuck that! i was half that for the batman......and it ran out the door...or flew if ye wanny be pedantic


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

If ya want to be pedantic he glides


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Pedantic -
overly concerned with minute details or formalisms, especially in teaching. 


OOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhh fancy words Dura
#mid1{border-top:solid 1px #E4E4E4;border-bottom:solid 1px #E4E4E4;padding-bottom:8px;padding-top:8px;}


----------



## Airwave (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pedantic -
> overly concerned with minute details or formalisms, especially in teaching.
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's one of those people that chooses a word from a dictionary every day and then finds a reason to use it in a sentence.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Wish he would look up bawbag


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

lol  Tis a pretty darn common word. Am i right in thinking you're a university chap Dura?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

mid1{border-top:solid 1px #E4E4E4;border-bottom:solid 1px #E4E4E4;padding-bottom:8px;padding-top:8px;


Wit the fuck is that under my post


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> mid1{border-top:solid 1px #E4E4E4;border-bottom:solid 1px #E4E4E4;padding-bottom:8px;padding-top:8px;
> 
> 
> Wit the fuck is that under my post


police tracking code mate  nothing to worry about! lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> mid1{border-top:solid 1px #E4E4E4;border-bottom:solid 1px #E4E4E4;padding-bottom:8px;padding-top:8px;
> 
> 
> Wit the fuck is that under my post


HTML code that the forum will ont let you use. Seems to be the code for a border or line around text or such, 1 pixel thick with 8 pixels of padding above and below, and coloured slightly off white i think. There is also a shit load of HTML colour coding in with the first line as well that's hidden unless you try quoting you


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> If ya want to be pedantic he glides


lol...funny thing is ttt, take a wild guess at who i thought would pass comment??....yes, he,batman, does but i was actually thinking about bats themselves..lol,i fucking knew it would be you mate!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wish he would look up bawbag


ahve got ur phone number ya nugget ah could jist look that up and talk tae yin!!.......fuckin north ayrshire cunts...there aw foo o keech.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Im now on a can of Strongbow. No fucking weed though. Im not a big smoker but I really feel like a fat grass joint to blow my head off. Proberly because I can't get any


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

i thought pedantic was a pedo with a gigantic cock  ...... fuckin looser i am


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha, what can i say, i like correctness where relevant. Politically correct however can go and get fucked 

I'm busy postponing trimming, still utterly fucked, might actually consider that beer more seriously. The sweets, all two i've managed are nice, and they're also flushing a load of shit outta me  can't get too comfy.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

theres some solid down here i can get for 850 a Key .......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

I remember the days we used to jump down to Manchester and get it for 600. 850 tho Robbie. Not a bad price in the current market. Dura how long would it take u tae punt a klick?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> lol  Tis a pretty darn common word. Am i right in thinking you're a university chap Dura?


kind of tip, i went but blew it and ive just reapplyed....i am an avid reader...sumtimes i can spend entire days reading and as a result my vocab is somewhat excessive, especially ina typed word forum where often u can use word taht only suit being read as oppossed to spoken...i would like to study why sum words are only ever written and not said....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

dog walking time ... see ya laterzzzzzzz


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

Like precocious, noone writes that because no one reads it and knows what the fook it means, speak it and everyone knows  Hell, most probably don't know how to pronounce it if read  i only ever read in the bath, so if i've a good book i have many baths  I don't do serious anything really any more, so for books the only ones i read are generally Tom Clany's or Clive Cussler  Guns heroes explosions excitement


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I remember the days we used to jump down to Manchester and get it for 600. 850 tho Robbie. Not a bad price in the current market. Dura how long would it take u tae punt a klick?


of solid ? 2 weeks for the first click in ounces, after that a klick a week but maybe shift a bar on.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

i read lot of terry pratchett but i vary my reading massively.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm reading some Aldous Huxley at the moment, he's a hard fucker to keep up with  i say at the moment, i've been trying to get through it for weeks now

A random page and paragraph. 

"Stoical serenity reveals itself in the smooth surfaces, the broad untortured folds of Piero's draperies. Torn between fact and wish, between cynisism and idealism, Bernini tempers the all but caricatural verisimilitude of his faces with enormous sartorial abstractions, which are the embodiment, in stone or bronze, of the everlasting commonplaces of rhetoric"

It can takes a few re-read while stoned


----------



## Airwave (Aug 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> kind of tip, i went but blew it and ive just reapplyed....i am an avid reader...sumtimes i can spend entire days reading and as a result my vocab is somewhat excessive, especially ina typed word forum where often u can use word taht only suit being read as oppossed to spoken...i would like to study why sum words are only ever written and not said....


The next time you make a deal use the word "pedantic".

And that's why some words are only written but never spoken.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

Hahahaha, love it Airwave  had a good chuckle at that


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Airwave, if you ever visited where Dura stays, conversation is grunts and the sign of injecting a needle into your arm.lol

Dura must be the only cunt fae Scumnock who has every went tae uni


----------



## Airwave (Aug 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Airwave, if you ever visited where Dura stays, conversation is grunts and the sign of injecting a needle into your arm.lol
> 
> Dura must be the only cunt fae Scumnock who has every went tae uni


University is filled with awfully nice and polite middle-class folk.

Dura is going too scare the shit out of them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

With his padantic ways.lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

pedantic...at least spell it richt,lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

sorry I pressed the wrong key. I would phone u but I seem to have misplaced my phone. No fucking idea where it could be and its off


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> University is filled with awfully nice and polite middle-class folk.
> 
> Dura is going too scare the shit out of them.


i first went college when i was 18, i'd left school without qualifications, the funny thing , as billy is referring too, is that although the college was only about 16 miles away from where i lived you could spot the people from my home area a mile off! we were louder, more aggressive and more blunt. we are truly sum of the most forthright people in the U.K, its frequently seen as rudeness and sometimes it is but generally we say EXACTLY what we mean; no pretences or pretentiousness . it can result in violence but you know where u stand. my home village was No.1 in 1998 as Britains toughest village on Sky tv, nothing to brag about i know, but it may give u an insight into my nature and attitude.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

ARSEHOLE. lol


----------



## Airwave (Aug 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i first went college when i was 18, i'd left school without qualifications, the funny thing , as billy is referring too, is that although the college was only about 16 miles away from where i lived you could spot the people from my home area a mile off! we were louder, more aggressive and more blunt. we are truly sum of the most forthright people in the U.K, its frequently seen as rudeness and sometimes it is but generally we say EXACTLY what we mean; no pretences or pretentiousness . it can result in violence but you know where u stand. my home village was No.1 in 1998 as Britains toughest village on Sky tv, nothing to brag about i know, but it may give u an insight into my nature and attitude.


Or in your case you are loud, aggressive, blunt and rude, but when you tell people exactly what you think of them, it's done in a very articulate manner.



supersillybilly said:


> ARSEHOLE. lol


An articulate one at that, with no pretences or pretentiousness. lol

Dura cracks me up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 13, 2011)

He cracks himself up. The term is "Crackpot" me thinks

You still sitting wae the sometimes bird dura?


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 13, 2011)

used to get ferrari bar and jew slate for 750 a klick if i took 2 a time twice a month.ended up with so much i was findin it hard t get rid of but wen i stopped it bout the time th green was gettin up to 50 a q everycunt wanted it an was moanin.fukin sods law the wanks


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 13, 2011)

harvest round 2, off to workoss i go


psychosis
















trainwreck











OG











psycho is top left, trainwreck is bottom left and the OG is on the right


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking great man. Still ent done mine, been too busy doing fuck all.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 13, 2011)

thats some good shit 450 a bar up my bit.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2011)

woah its dead here today !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2011)

Morning guys


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

mornin billy hows things mate any joy on the football


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't put a bet on m8 but Rangers won. Going to watch the Chelsea game today. Just watching Jeremy Vile


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> woah its dead here today !!



What cna i say, Casino Royale is a long film  Although i had thought the story was slightly more than a poker game with a sore loser, still not too bad though.

Got halfway through my harvest then got bored so figured i'd stick half of it in an oil or hash run for use with glasswares.











Didn't pollinate it but there are some seeds here and there, some from the funk weird re-veg growth, and the rest on the single calyx's you get on the stems. S'all good  Seeds are now my friend. Stuck an AK48 x into flower and pln to clone off and transplant a romulan and possbily a black rose into flower as wel this afternoon.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2011)

morning guys...anyone making a full english?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2011)

Just making French toast. Looking real frosty ttt. Good job


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope, milk for me. Got some duck spring rolls and some bacon for lunch. I don't have the money for a full english, that would be like a tenner for a breakfast!

After growing nowt else for two years i'd hope to hell it is a good job  else i'm in the wrong game. `


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 14, 2011)

lol - shame - was tryina bum a free breakfast 
just checked on my seedilings and nothing yet, I'm way too eager and obsequious..... I'm down to the last of my half cola of red deisel and i fear it's gonna be a long time without a smoke somewhere along the line....

Oh well - might try the french toast - nice suggestion Billy!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Didn't pollinate it but there are some seeds here and there, some from the funk weird re-veg growth, and the rest on the single calyx's you get on the stems. S'all good  Seeds are now my friend. Stuck an AK48 x into flower and pln to clone off and transplant a romulan and possbily a black rose into flower as wel this afternoon.


You got a romulan ?!? iv been after that strain for almost 5 yrs ! is it the original seed version or a clone ? Got me all excited now !! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

I've a bag of romulan seeds indeed i do courtesy of across the pond. in fact there's a plant sat to the left of my knee this second about to be cloned and flowered for sex. Really need to scrape some cash together and have a real think about this breeding cabinet thing, will need an extractor and carbon filter and some CFL alas, or maybe i'll do it with cheap LED? hmm, might be able to scrape something together, not sure if LED's could be in the budget, but i could sure enjoy not increasing my energy bill too much given recent 20% odd bollocks cuntinggreedy HUMBUG!

edit: not too sure on their origin i'll go ask but i have a feeling it's the good stuff.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh christ i feel horrible...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

And you know what they say, you generally look worse than you feel..


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2011)

in this case tt i pretty much have to agree.....i look like an extra from shaun of the dead


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha, i feel you, yesterday it was like my facial muscles had long given up the ghost


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

lovely chicken sunday dinner with all the trimmings and rhubarb crumble made by my better, half cant get better than that !


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've a bag of romulan seeds indeed i do courtesy of across the pond. in fact there's a plant sat to the left of my knee this second about to be cloned and flowered for sex. Really need to scrape some cash together and have a real think about this breeding cabinet thing, will need an extractor and carbon filter and some CFL alas, or maybe i'll do it with cheap LED? hmm, might be able to scrape something together, not sure if LED's could be in the budget, but i could sure enjoy not increasing my energy bill too much given recent 20% odd bollocks cuntinggreedy HUMBUG!
> 
> edit: not too sure on their origin i'll go ask but i have a feeling it's the good stuff.


Soooooo jealous ttt , romulan is deffo in my top 3 must grow before i retire lol have you seen some of the pics from romulan, the colors are amazing on it, i thought it was now only myth in seed form and clone only from a few places in USA.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't get better than that, fuck off  guess you're too poor to afford legs of lamb lol haha. Sounds fucking lovely mate, getting me tempted to go visit me folk next weekend and get em to cook up a feast  For dinner i've two beef and lamb kabob things, kinda like a corndog looking but just pure meat, and baby back chops  Oh, and biltong, i'm an addict.

I got everything potted around, transplanted the black rose and the romulan into DWC tubs then cloned them. Figured i've 2 weeks before i actually have to put anything into flowering so i gots to be finding some females pronto. Think i need to build a mother chamber, alternatiely make use of the mylared up pc case lying around.

I got gifted a whole heap of colourful strains from romulan to heaths black rose to a corking Void pheno. I'll see if i can't pop a romulan seed into the mix for you, only one as i've not many. Know what they cost me though? the name of a tom clancy film  Just stumbled onto a thread, saw a question, not knowing what it was about gave the answer and won 10 free seeds and as such all the rest of about 100 others 

There are some real nice n friendly folk on this forum.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 1735299

lovely romulan bud porn !!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

wow if you dont mind that would be absolutly brilliant mate!! 
my mother cab is only big enough for 3 plants so this is gonna be a tough one, got so many decent strains and clone onlys ... and dont want to loose any!! damn i hate this hobby lmao
so anyways wheres these threads then lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Christ almighty. I will never get tired of the sound of a jet engine as it thunders past my window, bakc out onto the balcony!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 14, 2011)

That black Rose is pretty special too


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 14, 2011)

lamb chops off the BBQ.. strawberries cream in brandy baskets topped with raspberry coulis to finish it off.. Nom nom


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Aye, more excited about getting some black rose done that romulan tbh, partly because i insist on crossing the black with the cheese for somethin tasty 

Just been put onto aquafarms, gonna buy a pair of em pronto. Should work fantastic with my setup.

ROARRRRRR  Ent heard em that clear since my hiking days in the mountains near RAF valey
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2mhtr9e&s=7
30 minutes of it


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 14, 2011)

Black cheese... Exodus Rose?

I'd be all over that sounds amazing..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd not thought about naming it that way around  I'd thought of black cheese naturally but i like it when the name is more than simply the strains. Maybe i'll just call it mould


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 14, 2011)

Mouldy cockcheese... 




tip top toker said:


> I'd not thought about naming it that way around  I'd thought of black cheese naturally but i like it when the name is more than simply the strains. Maybe i'll just call it mould


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

didnt realize what that black rose was until i googled it !! its the heath strain... yeah thats also a deffo grow before i die strain , i think theres aparently 2 phenos of black rose that are distintivly different a dark purple one and a light pink one ...


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

stoned roses would be a cool name , after the band


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> didnt realize what that black rose was until i googled it !! its the heath strain... yeah thats also a deffo grow before i die strain , i think theres aparently 2 phenos of black rose that are distintivly different a dark purple one and a light pink one ...


Well i've planted 2 seeds and both appear to be different pheno's. I gotta start saving money pronto


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2011)

sunday hangover curing chinese on way. chicken noodle soup, spicy chicken wings, spice yeung chow noodles washed down wae a can o coke......ahm salivating like homer wae a doughnt.....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Last day til sobriety. Started drinking at 11 while doing the washing up, jut been out to uy more. Not smart but ah fuck it, i've enough food to hopefully counter the hangover  That sounds tasy as fuck dura. My local is like a fiver a dish so a bit unrealistic for anything but a dish and some rice. I just bought 4 salmon fillets, 12 sausages for 50p and some lovely gooey brie  half a kilo of brie in 24 hours has to be a good thing


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2011)

thats me back on the wagon for at least 28 days although tbh im actually getting kinda bored with being off my face all the time anyway so i miye even give it up for a cpl of months. that way i can get my home decorated and recarpeted and organise two new grows. kim really lookin forward to sobriety, i got out my head all day yesterday and all last nite but i realy had to make an effort andi t costs a fortune.....i dont know, maybe im just getting old.


----------



## bunitdan (Aug 14, 2011)

I cant believe this thread has bin going on for 2yrs lol anyway guyz n girl im in london on my first propa grow got some nice sensi star blue widow chocolope and cheese wreck i ve got around 3 more weeks to go be for harvest ill upload some pics to my profile for yous to have a butchers all and tell me what you think.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 14, 2011)

I must be the most boring person in here. I don't drink, smoke weed or take drugs.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 14, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> you must wank alot then at least no??? lol


I can neither confirm nor deny this allegation.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just updated journal with pictures girls let me know wot u think lol shit i feel like kev but i dont do spamming lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks lad


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ha ha kev u know im secretly jealous lol boy get my pics on your thread and stop fuckin around lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

hurry up then lol...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 14, 2011)

Shit bro it takes me a week to update my own thread neva mind yours lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

hahaha...mines just crazy fast lol..i find it hard aswell lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuck bro you ve cabbaged my brain lmao been pub all day and the room is spinning !! Were is every fucker shit im gonna kill my thread lol i mean wots the piont its neva gonna get any fucker on there as they are all glued to yours !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

its not that bad lol....


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 14, 2011)

here's an update - I think I've sorted out the problem with my plants that weren't flowering, it was (very) poor ventilation. I've got some decent air-flow now and everything is looking much better. Two of my plants (attitude seeds) are now flowering and looking good. The third plant still isn't flowering, but this one is from cannabisseeds.com, who I've heard lots of bad things and rip-off stories about (yeah my fault I didn't do my homework), anyhow I'm wondering if this plant is just hemp? Anybody know if there's a way to tell? It's a huge plant, it's reached the ceiling of the grow room and just keeps growing, but isn't flowering though it's been on 12/12 for over a month now.... any ideas?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> here's an update - I think I've sorted out the problem with my plants that weren't flowering, it was (very) poor ventilation. I've got some decent air-flow now and everything is looking much better. Two of my plants (attitude seeds) are now flowering and looking good. The third plant still isn't flowering, but this one is from cannabisseeds.com, who I've heard lots of bad things and rip-off stories about (yeah my fault I didn't do my homework), anyhow I'm wondering if this plant is just hemp? Anybody know if there's a way to tell? It's a huge plant, it's reached the ceiling of the grow room and just keeps growing, but isn't flowering though it's been on 12/12 for over a month now.... any ideas?


any pics? what strain is it meant to be?


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> any pics? what strain is it meant to be?


I posted some pics on 5th Aug (page 2240), the last two pics (of six) are the cannabisseeds.com plant, it's supposed to be white widow.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> I posted some pics on 5th Aug (page 2240), the last two pics (of six) are the cannabisseeds.com plant, it's supposed to be white widow.


doesthe plant have staggered nodes yet and has it shown sex ? (white hairs at nodes?)


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 14, 2011)

gonna run outta weed tonight dreading being without its the only thing getting me through this shit atm >.<


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 14, 2011)

Wat's happening U.K! Still mobbing it up down south! Some crazy shizzle man!! I'm doing a nightshift and bored to fook, so i thought i'd drop in with some U.K love by The Budda.
Bubble/cheese x bubb. Kush



Peace
cindy


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

nice top nuggets mate..very nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

frosty as cinders. you should drop the snaps of the others the *Psyco/Casey and Psyco/Querkle *were both top draw


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2011)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> it's been on 12/12 for over a month now.... any ideas?


bin it. if its not shown sex in a month it will more than likely finish in about a year. i recently did a sativa that just went on and on flowering. i axed her at 6.5 months but she was still throwing out new growth and could have gone on forever i reckon. if it was just cheapo beans i'd scrap it and get new.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb 12-12 from seed...........


nice fat cola Del, much longer to go on it?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice fat cola Del, much longer to go on it?


few weeks mate.......had spider mites but she keeps on going........


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2011)

just got home from 1st day at college ... 9 more days to go! yipeeeeeee


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2011)

nice BB del 

did you know red dwarfs making a new series this year ?? CANT WAIT !!!!


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello all 

A new seed bank for ya there strains look juicccccccccccccccccy

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.p...devils-harvest


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Hello all
> 
> A new seed bank for ya there strains look juicccccccccccccccccy
> 
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.p...devils-harvest


link doesnt work


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2011)

Kev stop clicking like every time i post anything ! Does my tits in having loads of notifications everytime i refresh or log in!! Lol


----------



## Airwave (Aug 15, 2011)

These seedbanks are really pushing the Autos. They must see them as the future.


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

they were in the grey area when i went over last month. the dazy jones is sposed to be really nice.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2011)

the dazey jones and kuchi sounds aweosme, one of my mate still bangs on about the kuchi he smoked over there last year lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

Lamb pork and beef for dinner tonight  Can't wait. No booze for me though  booooooo

That bubblebomb looks a bit of a corker for 12/12, what's the high like considering the yield?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2011)

im on a satti mission tonight, super lemon haze, that mystery plant I chopped and some G13 haze oof


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 15, 2011)

what you got lined up next wowzers?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2011)

university


----------



## Airwave (Aug 15, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest


No free seeds?

FAIL!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 15, 2011)

what you studying? horticulture? 



WOWgrow said:


> university


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> No free seeds?
> 
> FAIL!


Always freeness http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, if you're gonna give reg seeds as freebies it kinda makes sense to offer two of them...


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

lol tip free is free


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

Not at all. Free is free if they weren't expecting it. As Airwaves post might have indicated, poeple buy with freebies in mind, that is to say the cost is then shared out with regard to the total number of seeds recieved. Such as i spent £50 and got 12 seeds, as opposed to i spent £50 got 10 seeds and 2 freebies. No, it's all bundled into the price. And single reg seeds, well i'd laugh and shop elsewhere, such as attitude who think of things like this and act accordingly. Single reg freebie seeds is a joke, if you're only going to give out single seeds then just make them all feminized.

Sounds like you're more concerned with your profit margins than the contentment of your customers. I'd not shop at a store with that kind of mentality as i'm sure others would as well. Never pays to take the piss with your customers. You're basically happily acepting that there is a 50% chance you're wasting the customers time with the freebies. With 2 seeds the odds are that one will be male, one will be female so that it's all fair, it's called making your customers happy among other things, such as good business.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frosty as cinders. you should drop the snaps of the others the *Psyco/Casey and Psyco/Querkle *were both top draw


As Requested by the Don..

These are two of my own crosses, from a special Psyco Killer Stud Male. I qriginally went to cross the Deep Purple Querkle, but rougue pollen caught my Liver's and Casey Jones too. So here is the Psyco/Querkle and Psyco/Casey.


P.K x C.J left P.K. D.P.Q right.

Psyco/Casey


Psyco/Querkle


They were both sprouted, topped and put into flower same time ( early ), and finnished up same time 8-9 weeks. But you will see the Casey Jones cross is super Frost, but the Querkle one is TaaaaaaaSty 

Peace out
cinder's


----------



## Thestinker (Aug 15, 2011)

CAn someone please tell me what the lightcycle is at here in the uk at the moment?? when is flowering induced?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=136


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 15, 2011)

Thestinker said:


> CAn someone please tell me what the lightcycle is at here in the uk at the moment?? when is flowering induced?


For outdoor's i take it ? Im not certain but i think around Sep. They should start changing over, sure ther's a thread that'll help. Canne dae ootside where im at


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

11th september it changes to 12/12 mate


Thestinker said:


> CAn someone please tell me what the lightcycle is at here in the uk at the moment?? when is flowering induced?


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

tip i like your theory 

as for tude they have been running for 4 years so they have 3 years and 8 months above us. sos has been open for 4 months and business is increasing everyday 
with repeat custom from all over the world so unhappy custom i think not. taking the piss out of customers come on dude thats below the belt we aim to make every customer happy and we do 
5 freebees with any order is not bad thats weather ppl spend £15 or £50 6 freebees with certain strains.

i must say though bro i like your Criticism it all helps lol

watch out for the september comp you might like that one or not lol im not sure anything other then free period will do for you


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what you studying? horticulture?


lol not quite, physics. 

might take up a night class in horticulture so I can keep my game up for when I return haha


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

wow why not mate its alway better to learn more i think anyway.

what do you think tip toker


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2011)

oh yeh man, im stoked for uni, but gutted I gotta quit growing for a while!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

My sobriety plan is going well  drinking Cobra tonight  

Personally, i'd be miffed if i received a single reg seed. If you insist on sending out single seeds of each strain, just make them fem so that customers buying with freebies in mind know that they're going to be getting viable freebies, not a 50/50 waste of their time. And hey, Apple do nothing but take the piss with their customers but people still seem to go back so maybe there are just a lot of weird folk out there  Don't mind me, i'm ever the idealist. I i couldn't afford to give out 2 reg seeds, i'd have gotten on the horn to the breeder and told them to send you more free samples for customers or lose thier promotional spot. Most companies, not just with seeds, are more than happy to send additional produce if it means extra publicity and limelight. 

Seeds and breeding is a stupid lucrative market, i plain don't get who these people think they are charging what they do for seeds (not the banks, they have a markup, but the breeders who're greedy cunts)

My plan within the next year or two is to sort something out of my own, dispell the thought that cheap means a scam through good promotion and undercut absolutely everyone  Couldn't care about profits if i get to put folk in their place  Mwahahaha

Come to uni down my way Wow, i'll grow for ya if you cover half rent hehe. I might possibly stop growing in a couple of months, Canada might be back on the books. As pathetic as it sounds one of the main reasons for not heading out was not wanting to shut down my grow or lose my cheese. (partly because my intake has previously been totally unrealistic if i were buying, now i stopped baccy my intake is more than acceptable for my means, especially if it's cheap canadian smoke


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

Tip i love ya mannn


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

It seems to be contagious haha, if only  I'm never one to offer a reply which would be classed as rational based on what is perceived as "normal"


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lamb pork and beef for dinner tonight  Can't wait. No booze for me though  booooooo
> 
> That bubblebomb looks a bit of a corker for 12/12, what's the high like considering the yield?


id say more of a trippy buzzy happy stone............must be ok cause i keep on growing them lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

_I'm watching A Scanner Darkly. That's trippy enough as it is._


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> doesthe plant have staggered nodes yet and has it shown sex ? (white hairs at nodes?)


Staggered nodes - yes. White hairs - no. What does this mean?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Means u might have shitty seeds m8. They should have shown sex by now bro


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 15, 2011)

hello to all. new to this site and the wonderful world of gardening. just a couple q about the strain im growing. ive got 4 wonderwoman clones, been under 200w cfl for 2 weeks and have just put them under 600w hps. using a 1.2*1.2*2.0 tent with biobizz nutes, grow, bloom and topmax. also a root boost and multi vit. has any1 grown this before as i have never smoked it never mind grown it. what kind of yield should i expect? thanks.


----------



## lee6 (Aug 15, 2011)

£180 a oz were im from but its great shit


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

hows all the uk growers doin today...


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 15, 2011)

200 oz for dank, can get the chink for 160 but hit an miss for the quality. and yea this uk grower doin sound thanx murphy. keepin a close eye on my new wonderwoman babies. jus gone under 600hps so gota keep cool!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

weres the link mate


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;4rJAw-fuYHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rJAw-fuYHk[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 16, 2011)

That what Dura looks like


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

and after some blow...










supersillybilly said:


> That what Dura looks like


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 16, 2011)

some gyd ol rain eh


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

story of our lifes in uk


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 16, 2011)

thats winter a comin lol

u got 64 plants mate???????? wow


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

no that was my first ever grow lol and got an outdoor and indoor at moment


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 16, 2011)

nice hows th outdoor goin?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

theres only so much haze you can smoke before you get really, really stoned lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

goin ok mate just put new updates on


bamslayer said:


> nice hows th outdoor goin?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

kev, have you really spent nearly 2 grand on seeds lol?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

heres the invoice from attitude..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...op-my-821.html

my new seed order...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

he's starting up kev's seedbank lolz



WOWgrow said:


> kev, have you really spent nearly 2 grand on seeds lol?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

lol..wish mate wish...


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 16, 2011)

Howdy all! Got some grapefruit cuttings earlier, £5 each. Bargain!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

were from i defo want some lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

man.. £2k = new tent.. new lights.. co2.. 

or one of everything on 'tude hahaha



kevin murphy said:


> lol..wish mate wish...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

you have enough ya greedy bastid



kevin murphy said:


> were from i defo want some lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

never enough and gettin couple new tents..


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 16, 2011)

shame no one lives near me i have jack cuttings coming out my ears at the moment lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

typical lol..they nice them lad..


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah man they are good its a nice fast grower so that is why i like it in and out lmao


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 16, 2011)

OH EXCITED my new 2.4m tent has just arrived think i will have a j and loose my rag putting it up on my own lol


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> were from i defo want some lol


None left I'm afriad there was 25 when I went too get some now there all gone


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

wounded lol...


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 16, 2011)

Ha where you from mate?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

dorset pal..as anyone ever grown reserva privada og kush #18 and if so whats it like just germing now the seeds for the next grow..


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool  First time grower here so I cant say I have ha. My grow room consists of 13 purple haze cross white widow plants and 3 unknown now 6 grapfruits


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kev u got message!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

nice mate is it off sumone u know what has clones or shop lol


WiggyBluebez said:


> Cool  First time grower here so I cant say I have ha. My grow room consists of 13 purple haze cross white widow plants and 3 unknown now 6 grapfruits


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice mate is it off sumone u know what has clones or shop lol


Some one I know mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

there shud be shops ...this country is a joke it shud legalize like america..there be more funds to go after the other crimnals in the world instead of the people who chill...


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin for PM


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

definte mate thinking king hahaha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

print money for the people ...


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep the money jus let me grow my own weed so i dnt have to feed the criminal industry for what can only be described as swamp weed. they dnt give a fuck bout the quality just the dough. they dnt flush it. dry it properly and to top it off they spray the shit with glass just to make a couple xtra quid. the country gone mad. i jus wana blaze dank mornin till nite. is it so much to ask?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

no mate i give u permission..lol


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 16, 2011)

and i doubt half the country would have rioted if we were all kickin back with a phat


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

no mate we bein the park and countryside kickin the shrooms and fat blunts...


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 16, 2011)

sweet, so if 5.0 kick me door in i just say, no need officers i got permission of the top dog, now fuckoff ha ha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

haha top dog doggies nuts...lol send em to me ill put them in the tower lol


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 16, 2011)

ah shit i neva muched a shroom for about 7 yrs. them were the days.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

i avent ad em for quite a while must be 2007 think lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

psilocybe nom nom..


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> dorset pal..as anyone ever grown reserva privada og kush #18 and if so whats it like just germing now the seeds for the next grow..


maybe I got a dud pheno but I know it definitely isnt a big yielder, ghb said the smoke is worth it though mate.


----------



## mrbluesuk (Aug 16, 2011)

last lot i had i grew. got the kit from the bong shop. grew 5 fukin huge things. was off my tits. id still say trips are worse. fukin things never end, 24 hrs l8er still seein shit lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks wow lad...i seem to be getting alot of support in the new thread to be a mod lol...


WOWgrow said:


> maybe I got a dud pheno but I know it definitely isnt a big yielder, ghb said the smoke is worth it though mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

im like that just of fresh air lol when i get sum that is


mrbluesuk said:


> last lot i had i grew. got the kit from the bong shop. grew 5 fukin huge things. was off my tits. id still say trips are worse. fukin things never end, 24 hrs l8er still seein shit lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2011)

My Psycosis mother


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 16, 2011)

Tip Top - tried to send you a PM but you're over your limit mate....


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 1738682View attachment 1738688View attachment 1738692View attachment 1738697 My Psycosis mother


strange, your psycho looks pretty different to mine, more indi leaning looking at those leaves but I didnt think you got variations from phenos? who knows ....


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

mine too.. my leaves are skinny malinky..



WOWgrow said:


> strange, your psycho looks pretty different to mine, more indi leaning looking at those leaves but I didnt think you got variations from phenos? who knows ....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> strange, your psycho looks pretty different to mine, more indi leaning looking at those leaves but I didnt think you got variations from phenos? who knows ....


lol no idea mate its deffo genuine though, the pissed vodka fairy who has recently left us sent it


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2011)

maybe he was too pissed and sent the wrong one! 

are there any double serrations? there's usually a couple hiding somewhere.. not always though



RobbieP said:


> lol no idea mate its deffo genuine though, the pissed vodka fairy who has recently left us sent it


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

like a bolemic cat

even stranger, mine was from the same mother I think. the plot thickens ....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2011)

hmmm . interesting mr watson


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2011)

just smokinglast half g of bubble hash


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2011)

just spoke to the fairy he said its deffo wows sister from the same mum


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 16, 2011)

suppose temp, medium, nutes etc might have made it grow slightly different. Either way, should get some killerrrr smoke


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

A load of Blue cheese just arrived from scouse land. 9oz ie bar for 1800 and their not moving on the price. Bastards


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

1800 a bar fuckin ell ...hows the uk growers doin 2day..all grows goin well


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys, stranger danger, DST from the continent here.

I just checked out the psyco pic above and let me tell you about my exo cut that is different from plant to plant.....I have one in a vertical scrog that looks so sativa dominant it is unreal. I have smaller ones growing in smaller screens, and they have much fatter leaves in general. I think the true shape of leaves from the plant can differ slightly from clone to clone, (and believe me, mine are all from the same cut). It's like when a plant shape depends on the medium it is growing in. A long thin pot, you are most likely to get a long thin plant. I am sure if everyone compared flowering pics the leaf shape would probably be more uniform...then again I could just be talking out of my arse due to lack of sleep......

Hope you are all good over in Blighty.

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

I lost my Psychosis cut and i nearly lost the livers/blues and exocheese but i think my clones have roots and buds lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

least not all bad mr west mate


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

now i jus gotta reveg a 6 foot dog lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

gud luck with that hahaha


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

Might have to buy some more DoG seeds lol. If any one dunt know where to get hold of the dog kush drop these guys an email Breeders Boutique


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

STRANGER DANGER STRANGER DANGER, lmao. words from the wise there, we're not all crazy 

thats mad billy, cant get way with selling an oz for more than 200 here let alone in a bar. some wealthy stoners will probably pick that up for themselves.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

The guys are putting it out at £20 for 1.5 and £320 an oz. Thing is people are buying it. The local chink ganster got caught with 25kg and 126K cash. Hes getting deported. Its put a major blow on the amount of weed round here


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The guys are putting it out at £20 for 1.5 and £320 an oz. Thing is people are buying it. The local chink ganster got caught with 25kg and 126K cash. Hes getting deported. Its put a major blow on the amount of weed round here


nah wont scratch the surface lol, a massive warehouse with 3000 od plants got busted the other month lol but no ones gagging that im aware of lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

Mind Im in Scotland m8. 25kg around here will make an impact. Well it has. There is nothing, thats why the scousers are moving it up. Usually they stick to their soap and white about here and also selling Nikes and lacouste trakkies. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

could do with sum nikes and lacostes lol


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 17, 2011)

yeee haa just got my chronic cutting for sweet fa cant beat waking up to someone at ypur door with a nice wee thing like that.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

beats being woken up by the rozzers


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 17, 2011)

At my bit they are getting away with 1g for £10 to 15 its mad and thats wet lol dont get me started on the solid lol


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 17, 2011)

dont make me para lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

second package of the week so far from mr nice in italy...


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

just so you don't think all us croissant munchers over here are full of it...some pics of the exo cheese looking...well slightly different






anorexic leaf^^^






I like eating cake leaf....^^^^

ron.

DST







DST said:


> Hey guys, stranger danger, DST from the continent here.
> 
> I just checked out the psyco pic above and let me tell you about my exo cut that is different from plant to plant.....I have one in a vertical scrog that looks so sativa dominant it is unreal. I have smaller ones growing in smaller screens, and they have much fatter leaves in general. I think the true shape of leaves from the plant can differ slightly from clone to clone, (and believe me, mine are all from the same cut). It's like when a plant shape depends on the medium it is growing in. A long thin pot, you are most likely to get a long thin plant. I am sure if everyone compared flowering pics the leaf shape would probably be more uniform...then again I could just be talking out of my arse due to lack of sleep......
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

well like u said d its environment init, my livers last run grew well spacky leafs only on one side of the plant like a drunk spider had drawn the outside edge with a bendy pencil lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> just so you don't think all us croissant munchers over here are full of it...some pics of the exo cheese looking...well slightly different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit mate i ve never seen anythin like that its like its drawn all the energy from the leaf and lost its stuctured shape but not lost any colour as it deteriates and usually yellows off but from your picture it looks a healthy colour


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw a Liver's that had been left sitting with no fan of sfa, the main branch was tied up to a rafter with the other's hanging down and crawling along the floor ! Crazy stuff the viney gear! But again, the smoke was as good as it get's 
I'm almost finnished moving house and found couple g's of liver's from May!!! Still in envelope. mmmmmm

Later's


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

just gotta txt from my mate askin for my lawyers number, so i asked him what the problem was......daft cunt left his door unlocked and a team of the local kids trashed his house and while there they discovered his grow, around 14 plants( not too sure exactly what and this was conducted by text so no real specifics) the little bastards rip about 4 plants too pieces and then....i swear i'm not bullshitting...they go and tell there parents what they've done, also claiming that the guy was growing 'some kind of plants under a dentists light(??!). he comes home to house full of cops and a fuckin list of charges...poor bastard has never been in bother in his life and only grows to smoke.....we think he may get off on an illegal search but we dont really know just yet.....fuckin grade 'A' bummer.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

wounded lad....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

I took a blind date to the cinema last night. 

Probably not the best place to take her.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

bad joke mate it would off been good idf i were smashed lol id still be laughin now haha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

So Smurfette is the only female in the village and there's no sign of a Mama Smurf yet Papa Smurf still manages to father so many kids.

Am I the only one thinking Fritzl here?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

Answer yer phone bawbag


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry mate, it was on silent, ahve jist seen the missed calls when i went tae phone sum1. phone me back then knob jockey


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

Doh, home from work and now i'm really quite pissed off. My Void plant seems to be utterly and completely rotten. Main cola is plain and simple fucked, insides of it is completely consumed by mould. Hopefully i'll be able to do a hash or oil run with it but GAH! Seems god doesn't want me smoking anything but cheese.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

if you get sumat out of it then it not a total loss mate..


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 17, 2011)

im sure i can save her,hope so is going to be giving me a mother plant
The wee chronic im away to save lol poor thing,


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

It is when my rotation was built on that givine me a few good ou/nces as it's appearance suggested it would. Well gutted. Luckily half the plant seemsfine at this stage. Curious as to what caused it, bollocks genetics maybe  Reading around it seems that it can be turned to hash safely so looks like i'm gonna ahve a huge pile of hash to get through, put half of my last harvest aside for hash as well on the basis of the void tiding me over. Dohhhh

I'm confused why you like that my plant is fucked though :s seems you'll like anything and everything for some reason.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> I took a blind date to the cinema last night.
> 
> Probably not the best place to take her.


You should have done the hole in the bottom of the popcorn on your lap trick lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

As she lay back on the bed, naked and stroking herself, she looked at me through lust-filled eyes and murmured huskily: "Come over here and do your worst."

So I climbed onto the bed, puked on her feet, spunked in her ear, rolled over, shat the bed and fell asleep.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

sikk shit mate...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 17, 2011)

q. what's the difference between a million starving children in africa and an onion?

a. an onion can make you cry...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

A Jew is sitting in the hospital waiting area.
After three hours he walks up to the reception desk and says, "How much longer do I have to wait?"
The receptionist says, "They know you are here so you'll just have to be patient."
Finally after another two hours a hospital worker approaches the Jew.
He says, "How can I help?"
"The vending machine swallowed my 50p" replies the Jew.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

I met a girl in a pub the other night and said "You remind me of my little toe". 

She said, "Is that because I'm small and cute?".

I replied, "No, its because I'll probably end up banging you on the coffee table".


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've adopted a little African child, I worried that he wouldn't adapt well to our way of life...

So to make him feel at home, I put a treadmill in front of the sink.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

whats the difference between kev murphy and a puppy .... nothing, they both like everything, and everyone lol


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 17, 2011)

i;ve been trawling the outdoor section and cant seem to find any outdoor uk grows. just want to follow a few so i can compare with mine and help mine get through their run in with flowering. 

Mine are just showing preflowers with a couple of small white pistols coming through.. does that mean i can roughly say they will be ready in about 8 weeks?

and also i'm worried about bud rot i hear alot about.. is there any way i can help my plants against this ? 

View attachment 1740240


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

Holly shit pavement. Your gonae get fucking millions aff them. Depends on the strain with the time thing. I'd say in 12 weeks your going to be smoking your way through a hell of a load.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 17, 2011)

i bet he would even "like" blue waffle...

google it if you not sure..



WOWgrow said:


> whats the difference between kev murphy and a puppy .... nothing, they both like everything, and everyone lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> i;ve been trawling the outdoor section and cant seem to find any outdoor uk grows. just want to follow a few so i can compare with mine and help mine get through their run in with flowering.
> 
> Mine are just showing preflowers with a couple of small white pistols coming through.. does that mean i can roughly say they will be ready in about 8 weeks?
> 
> ...


My god man! I don't know who you are but i love you, outdoor UK grows are few and far between in terms of forum grows, but that looks absolutely corking. I will take on the persona of Johnny Two Hats so i can take multiple hats off to you! I agree with SillyBilly in that it'll most likely be a few weeks more than the typical 8 week indoor flowering time.


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 17, 2011)

one's a lemon skunk the other blue cheese, its my first outdoor grow but didnt think they would get this big. I'm going to have to probably dig a bloody hole in their den to give them the extra height they need. I'm hoping flowering will kick off soon properly so they'll stop growing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i bet he would even "like" blue waffle...
> 
> google it if you not sure..


Thanks for that m8. That image is now stained in my brain


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

If they are showing pistils they shouldn't grow much more but Ive never done outdoor


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My god man! I don't know who you are but i love you, outdoor UK grows are few and far between in terms of forum grows, but that looks absolutely corking. I will take on the persona of Johnny Two Hats so i can take multiple hats off to you! I agree with SillyBilly in that it'll most likely be a few weeks more than the typical 8 week indoor flowering time.


thanks man.. i got a greenhouse and no neighbours so thought i'd get it on outside as its effortless and cheap as.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thanks for that m8. That image is now stained in my brain


c'mon billy, i reckon you've seen 'blue waffle' before, right up close wae yer tongue hangin out...bet it smells lush!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> thanks man.. i got a greenhouse and no neighbours so thought i'd get it on outside as its effortless and cheap as.


damn fine lookin plants mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a weak stomach lads. Thats shit is well dodgy. If only I could get my weed to take on them colours


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> i;ve been trawling the outdoor section and cant seem to find any outdoor uk grows. just want to follow a few so i can compare with mine and help mine get through their run in with flowering.
> 
> Mine are just showing preflowers with a couple of small white pistols coming through.. does that mean i can roughly say they will be ready in about 8 weeks?
> 
> ...


awesome mate, pretty remarkable for a UK outdoor! the best thing you can do to prevent mold is just low humidity and good airflow, the humidity you cant really help but if they get rained on youre in a bit of trouble. is there anyway you can dig holes in that greenhouse? you need to shelter them really in our climate, and stick some fans in there, thats about it really. 

still, wicked man.


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> awesome mate, pretty remarkable for a UK outdoor! the best thing you can do to prevent mold is just low humidity and good airflow, the humidity you cant really help but if they get rained on youre in a bit of trouble. is there anyway you can dig holes in that greenhouse? you need to shelter them really in our climate, and stick some fans in there, thats about it really.
> 
> still, wicked man.


cheers mate. yeah wanna keep them in the greenhouse. i've got a couple of others in the garden outside and they are seriously being battered by the boughts of rain and shite cold weather we've had down here. their tops have turned purple. they're not loving it and not showing sex. So really i dont wanna move the other two outside. This weekend will be digging two deep big holes in the greenhouse and either put them in in their pots or take em out of their pots and plant them in the ground. Not sure yet. prob better in the ground but i like the idea of being able to move them if they are still in their pots. Either way they need a little more height.

Fans would be good but too much hassle mate with extension lead and shit.. i'm leaving the vent open which helps circulate a bit of air with the door left ajar. But they have shelter which will keep the pissin rain of em.

September and October are going to bring us some damn fine weather!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

I hate when people say things and don't explain it properly, just like last Thursday.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2011)

I remember being a kid and my parents filling my head with nonsense, like Santa, the Easter bunny and the Tooth fairy etc.

Well now that I'm older I don't fall for that shit anymore, thank God.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> cheers mate. yeah wanna keep them in the greenhouse. i've got a couple of others in the garden outside and they are seriously being battered by the boughts of rain and shite cold weather we've had down here. their tops have turned purple. they're not loving it and not showing sex. So really i dont wanna move the other two outside. This weekend will be digging two deep big holes in the greenhouse and either put them in in their pots or take em out of their pots and plant them in the ground. Not sure yet. prob better in the ground but i like the idea of being able to move them if they are still in their pots. Either way they need a little more height.
> 
> Fans would be good but too much hassle mate with extension lead and shit.. i'm leaving the vent open which helps circulate a bit of air with the door left ajar. But they have shelter which will keep the pissin rain of em.
> 
> September and October are going to bring us some damn fine weather!


yeh sounds like a plan mate, we always get the best weather in september though! 

tried my hand at bubble hash today

did 3 runs and some plant matter started getting through, the first screen gave me that shitty green stuff which Ill use for butter and the 25 micron screen gave me that really nice blonde. I got bored of re runs so just gonna get the remains through the gumby method and possibly cook with it.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks yummy  my cheese is dry now so gonna be buying a bag of ice after work today  apparently i've been pounding the ice too hard in the past  so this run is gonna be by hand.

Christ, all full of the yawns this morning i am.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

hows the uk growers today


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

Non existent. You're the first guy to poke his head outta the sand. I'm just mincing up some recipes before getting onto work.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

non of that work business hahaha what u munchin on lol


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

smoking fukin rocky this time in the morning,rough like wish i had a timemachine to harvist lol
MORNING all


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

mornin gazoth hows the grow lad


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

alrite kev my wee chronic is coming on fine and my tent grow more than fine.4 weeks ish to go tho lol
2x cropi canna orange 2x ak 48 1x bubblegum 1x nl 1x special kush


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

whats that special kush like...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

morning all, every body ready for another shift at the coal face?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

as always dura..hows you


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> whats that special kush like...


dont know yet will let ya know tho


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

not bad kev, woke up still tired though but as ive got ma wee boy staying i cant go back to bed, im picking up the wood to start building my new grow chamber so all goin well i should be germinating as of next week...cant fucking wait! it must be about 5 month since i had a harvest( my last grow being robbed by the fuckin cops of course)


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

i mean growing wise lol yeild haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

fuckin dibble...glad u back in the game..


dura72 said:


> not bad kev, woke up still tired though but as ive got ma wee boy staying i cant go back to bed, im picking up the wood to start building my new grow chamber so all goin well i should be germinating as of next week...cant fucking wait! it must be about 5 month since i had a harvest( my last grow being robbed by the fuckin cops of course)


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

its been fuckin murder waitin on all the court case shit finishing and then giving it a bit more time just to make sure the fuckers weren't following me(although i live such an erratic lifestyle you'd need an army of cops to track me) and of course coming in here and reading how everyone has various grows on the go, bit frustrating but....ah fuck it, at least im getting it sorted.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its been fuckin murder waitin on all the court case shit finishing and then giving it a bit more time just to make sure the fuckers weren't following me(although i live such an erratic lifestyle you'd need an army of cops to track me) and of course coming in here and reading how everyone has various grows on the go, bit frustrating but....ah fuck it, at least im getting it sorted.


Fuck off, yer just a lazy, bone idle cunt. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

glad u gettin sorted...


dura72 said:


> its been fuckin murder waitin on all the court case shit finishing and then giving it a bit more time just to make sure the fuckers weren't following me(although i live such an erratic lifestyle you'd need an army of cops to track me) and of course coming in here and reading how everyone has various grows on the go, bit frustrating but....ah fuck it, at least im getting it sorted.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

hows u billy..grow goin fine still mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 18, 2011)

Fine as can be m8


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck off, yer just a lazy, bone idle cunt. lol


ur rite, i am a lazy bone idle cunt.....but at least i dont have a head the shape of a soup pot,lol.
ah gave ma wee bro some beans yesterday but ive left myself with enuff for two grows and he's gaunny sort me out wi some when i need them, think i mite try northern soul , im just gonna stick to 4 or 5 plants at a time for a few months, just in case..


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 18, 2011)

Grows like fuck that Northern Soul and takes as much shit as you can through at it. Heavy yielder too. There are loads of people growing it. Im defo gonae reveg the best yielder for clones. Bout 5 weeks and counting


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its been fuckin murder waitin on all the court case shit finishing and then giving it a bit more time just to make sure the fuckers weren't following me(although i live such an erratic lifestyle you'd need an army of cops to track me) and of course coming in here and reading how everyone has various grows on the go, bit frustrating but....ah fuck it, at least im getting it sorted.


fuck sake whats happening with it mate,what did they get?
what did they leave you with,smash up ect.did you get a over night say in costa del hms.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> fuck sake whats happening with it mate,what did they get?
> what did they leave you with,smash up ect.did you get a over night say in costa del hms.


i got an 18 month driving ban,150 hrs community service and a years probation. they took 8 plants( just started into veg really, only about 8 or 10 " tall) . they took a full tent set, fans, carbon and i think it was a 400watt light.i had most of my equipment elsewhere so i was left with the majority of stuff, no real worries just a fuckin hassle.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i got an 18 month driving ban,150 hrs community service and a years probation. they took 8 plants( just started into veg really, only about 8 or 10 " tall) . they took a full tent set, fans, carbon and i think it was a 400watt light.i had most of my equipment elsewhere so i was left with the majority of stuff, no real worries just a fuckin hassle.


mmmm my mate from the west coast got busted 7 plants same size as yours,got left with his nft trays coz they were full of water,this was 6 months ago and he has heard nothing back yet,they took filters ect left foos,nuts strange or what?
and they were plane clothed,rippers??????????
did they go threw your door bud
last thing DO YOUZ THINK THIS SITE IS SAFE!!!!
Driving ban?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 18, 2011)

'ello, ello, ello......what going on here then!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> mmmm my mate from the west coast got busted 7 plants same size as yours,got left with his nft trays coz they were full of water,this was 6 months ago and he has heard nothing back yet,they took filters ect left foos,nuts strange or what?
> and they were plane clothed,rippers??????????
> did they go threw your door bud
> last thing DO YOUZ THINK THIS SITE IS SAFE!!!!
> Driving ban?


i was caught because i crashed my car thru a guys garden wall absolutely smashed out my face, they searched me in the car and found 99 valium, so they got aserach warrant and found my tent with clones in it and took the lot. they claimed that 8 baby plant had a street value of £1200, i swear tae fuck it took all my restraint not tae blow up at that point and start shoutin!! fuckin £1200 for 8 baby plants all less than a foot tall????? fuckin bullshitting prosecution cunts.


and i have no doubt at all in my mind that the cops are monitoring this site, absolutely certain of it but tbh i dont think they can afford the time or money to chase every fucker thats got a handful of plants on the grow. and its my opinion that apart from the occasional PR boost they get they arent really interested in this shit, if they get told of a grow then yeah they're gonny be duty bound to investigate but i think the view on smoke is that its not that big a deal.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

Murphy showed up at Mass one Sunday and the priest almost fell down when he saw him. Murphy had never been seen in church in his life.
After Mass, the priest caught up with Murphy and said, "Murphy, I am so glad you decided to come to Mass, what made you come?"
Murphy said, "I got to be honest with you Father, a while back, I misplaced me hat and I really, really love that hat. I know that McGlynn had a hat just like me hat, and I knew that McGlynn came to church every Sunday. I also knew that McGlynn had to take off his hat during Mass and figured he would leave it in the back of church. So, I was going to leave after Communion and steal McGlynn's hat."
The priest said, "Well, Murphy, I notice that ya didn't steal McGlynn's hat. What changed your mind?"
Murphy said, "Well, after I heard your sermon on the 10 Commandments, I decided that I didn't need to steal McGlynn's hat after all."
The priest gave Murphy a big smile and said; "After I talked about 'Thou Shalt Not Steal' ya decided you would rather do without your hat than burn in Hell, right ?"
Murphy slowly shook his head and said, "No, Father, after you talked about 'Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery' I remembered where I left it."


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

My wife found out I'd been masturbating to some strange types of porn.

She said, "Come on, let's hear how filthy you are. What kind was it?"

I said, "See if you can guess. It rhymes with 'plastics'."

"Gymnastics!" she screamed, "Typical fucking man!"

At this point I decided not to correct her.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

Gettin a spot hungry, up since 4 and have had owt but a couple cans of coke. Kofta kababs and bacon sarnie for dinner me thinks. Then off to the shop for a bag of ice, make some hash, drink some beer, then get to bed nice n early. Trying to recabobulate my sleep cycle for 10pm bedtime 4am wakeup, i am productive in the mornings but waste my evenings doing fuck al so kinda makes sense.


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 18, 2011)

Seen this threads going a bit dead  just finishing my uk outdoor grow ! pretty good results just waiting for the weight after drying looks to be in the region of 6 oz from 4 plants ! pretty happy with it tryed some the otherday for the first time and the high was pretty good, they were bag seeds, seems that one of the seeds was diffrent was much much more frosty and the high was completly diffrent ! 

Any one else done any outdoor grows this summer ??


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

bloody quiet in here tonite


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

smokeymcpiff said:


> Seen this threads going a bit dead  just finishing my uk outdoor grow ! pretty good results just waiting for the weight after drying looks to be in the region of 6 oz from 4 plants ! pretty happy with it tryed some the otherday for the first time and the high was pretty good, they were bag seeds, seems that one of the seeds was diffrent was much much more frosty and the high was completly diffrent !
> 
> Any one else done any outdoor grows this summer ??


go back to page 2320 and theres a guy called pavement50 with sum pics of an outdoor grow, his plants are lookin bloody good. i think he also has other pics after that.


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 18, 2011)

ill post some pics of mine later, it was my first grow and i did a few things wrong but they got through it ! biggest mistake was pot size !!! encounterd a bit of bud rot when it got warm and started raining which made my green house very very humid !


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

I cant beleve im smoking shitty rocky 20 a q rarrrrrr


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> I cant beleve im smoking shitty rocky 20 a q rarrrrrr


i had a bit of 'good' solid recently. it had a batman stamp on it but it seems to have gone fuckin dry around my way...again!! and believe me if there was anyone sitting on shit round my area i'd bloody well know. christ what are the suppliers thinkin about?? theres fuckin money to be made if they just got the bloody finger out, i cant even get fuckin chink weed!!


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

lol thats what iv got i thought it was bat in a box coz of the box around the bat sign its ok i supozebut rather weed whats chink weed?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

large scale farmin done by the chinese (hence the term chink, not very PC but....lol...)and other far eastern immigrants, usually poor quality and often sprayed with shit to increase weight. tends to be a harsh smoke.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 18, 2011)

none of that up my end thank fuck,every time i say ill keep more and not run out but i always do lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

ive just found out i may be gettin a cpl of oz tomorrow, thank fuck, sitting skint and need to start earning again!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

Time to count the pubes on my ballbag......


Big brother is on.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 18, 2011)

OK all, so I've got a plant that's been on 12/12 for 5 weeks and has only just shown sex. I'm using biobizz nutes and I'm on week 5 of their 9 week schedule, but this plant isn't going to be ready to chop in another 4 weeks so where should I be on the nute schedule? I'm guessing it's going to be at least another 7 weeks till harvest so should I go back to week 2 on the schedule or should I stay on week 5 for a couple of weeks or .... what?

here's the schedule
http://www.growing-life.com/shop/biobizz_grow_chart.jpg


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

i used bio bizz for a good while, just the basic veg and bloom at this point i'd be putting 5ml per litre of bloom and 2ml of grow around 2 or 3 times per week. biobizz is very easy on plants, its hard as hell to nute burn them so if they can handle it just keep feeding them as much as possible.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Brother is still alive. 

Jade Goody must not have been the last Horcrux...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

And the final Celebrity, the one the world has been waiting for, isssssssssss Madeline MCCCCAAAANNNNN!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/18/pukkelpop-belgium-festival-killer-storm


ohnoes


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/18/pukkelpop-belgium-festival-killer-storm
> 
> 
> ohnoes


gimme 5 mins and ahll probably be back with a joke about it!


----------



## ride12 (Aug 18, 2011)

right i have 40 plants what size carbon filter do use think ill need so no smell i have one in there but just thinking i my be to small its like 30inches long and 6 inches in diameter what do youse think and how many 600w lights should i use 4 maximum yield cheers please dont blank


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

It depends on what size you plan on growing your 40 plants, but from zero experience of large grows i'd say at least 4 600w's which might be pushing it as it is, and well, one fuck of monster of a carbon filter  if not multiple carbon filters.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

That jammy little cunt. Flapped off just as i lined up my sights on him.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

> There are more members of the Caravan Club, or the Royal Society for the Protection of Birds, than of all Britain's political parties put together.


Oh that amuses me  Damned right political party membership is dying out, noone wants anything to do with that bunch of corrupt fuckers.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

Waiting for postie to bring new my fan + scrubber

Just in time things are starting to get stinky again


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Postie brought me my wallet grinder yesterday, funky little contraption, not as good as a normal grinder but is retty slick and sneaky.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

you got a link?

never really use grinder.. normally use a shot glass and a nice sharp pair of scissors.. find its easier to control the consistency of the chop.. also easy to tap into paper

i hate how shit always get stuck in grinders teeth



tip top toker said:


> Postie brought me my wallet grinder yesterday, funky little contraption, not as good as a normal grinder but is retty slick and sneaky.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you got a link?
> 
> never really use grinder.. normally use a shot glass and a nice sharp pair of scissors.. find its easier to control the consistency of the chop.. also easy to tap into paper
> 
> i hate how shit always get stuck in grinders teeth


 
Where have u been m8. First time Ive seen u about in a couple of weeks. Must have had a harvest. Nobody posts for a few weeks after a harvest. Too para selling the shit. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

haha - i been lurking aboot mate.. i seem to do a lot more reading than posting these days



supersillybilly said:


> Where have u been m8. First time Ive seen u about in a couple of weeks. Must have had a harvest. Nobody posts for a few weeks after a harvest. Too para selling the shit. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

this place is a bit dead these days.. seem to have lost some key members.. :/


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

i also seem to possess this amazing ability to kill a thread instantly by not saying very much at all 

i'm developing a complex


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

its just evolving mate..new in out old its always like that..hows the grow mantiszm lad


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

i need more space and more light... as usual... nothing new there..
going well mate.. just a bit crammed.. 
gonna get busy when the extraction/scrubber arrives.. need to hook it all up.. mind i gotta wait until the lights come back on this evening..



kevin murphy said:


> its just evolving mate..new in out old its always like that..hows the grow mantiszm lad


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

good morn gentle persons and a fine and bright day it surely will be.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

also been looking at new ballast.. anyone used these lightwave digitals before?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

avent mate but i heard there quite good...


mantiszn said:


> also been looking at new ballast.. anyone used these lightwave digitals before?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

FOR SALE- Mens gold wedding ring. Hardly worn. Slightly wet,slightly chewed.

Contact Gemma Redmond.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

i really wanted a lumatek.. but there doesn't seem to be any decent affordable kits about..
been looking at something like this maybe...

http://bit.ly/qDNhgO

cooltube needed cos of space restrictions so light spread not really much of an issue



kevin murphy said:


> avent mate but i heard there quite good...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2011)

its ma birthday. i'm having a rum and ginger ale for breakfast with a bong for desert. happy don day peeps


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

try this place

http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?department_id=25


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

happy birthday lad ill spark one for ya...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> its ma birthday. i'm having a rum and ginger ale for breakfast with a bong for desert. happy don day peeps


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I took my girlfriend up the Shitter last night.
Yeah, I know. It IS an unusual name for a pub.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

happy birthday don you old fart.....(tell me your older than me for fuck sake, i cant be the papa in here am i???)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

Don I think will be the big 30 next year


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

christ! i must be the the fuckin oldest in here then bill..........ah well ive no grey hair or double chin so no worries.....yet.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

Think Del is older. I could be wrong though. Seems old the sarcastic so and so.....lol Enter stage right, Del6666


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/space-12-world-of-seeds.html


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

ride12 said:


> right i have 40 plants what size carbon filter do use think ill need so no smell i have one in there but just thinking i my be to small its like 30inches long and 6 inches in diameter what do youse think and how many 600w lights should i use 4 maximum yield cheers please dont blank


depends how big you wanna grow them? you could get 40 under one 600 if you did SOG 6x7 (minus 2 lol) but if you want bushes then youll need more, how much room you got?


mantiszn said:


> you got a link?
> 
> never really use grinder.. normally use a shot glass and a nice sharp pair of scissors.. find its easier to control the consistency of the chop.. also easy to tap into paper
> 
> i hate how shit always get stuck in grinders teeth


wanna get yourself one of those space cases mate, never gets stuck unless its really wet, not to mention you get a crystal joint every so often



kevin murphy said:


> try this place
> 
> http://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?department_id=25


got my light from there, can vouch for them 

I think del is the oldest an all, dura is the gingerist though lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

lol unless youre growing one of the decent autos your not gonna flower properly in less than 7 weeks really


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

in at 5, up at 9, rotten hangover, chicken nugget in my pocket, hash .... eVERYWHERE lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

help....

why is it telling me to do earth neutral live
when you can see on the other side the cables are earth live neutral?

is it supposed to be like that?








weird...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

where's pukka when you need him


----------



## del66666 (Aug 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> where's pukka when you need him


is that a ruck?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 19, 2011)

they use different colour wires............


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

rvk :/ wanted ruck but got deal on this

i thought that might be the case.. just wire it up as it says right?
doesn't matter colours don't match up..


----------



## del66666 (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah mate if its marked just do as it says..............nearly made a fuck up when i did mine......didnt see the markings til last thing


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

just pm pukka, mantizn, dunno how often he checks this thread


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

working.. thanks del


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

I left school in 1989 if that helps ya Dura, oh no thats right u left school in 88 haha. Dons under 30 dura u was hoping a little lol. 5 days left till the princesses due date lol, shes cooking it good lol. joints all round >>>>>>>>>


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> I left school in 1989 if that helps ya Dura, oh no thats right u left school in 88 haha. Dons under 30 dura u was hoping a little lol. 5 days left till the princesses due date lol, shes cooking it good lol. joints all round >>>>>>>>>


lol, ah well at least im not the oldest by a big amount! maybe we should try and discipline the kids?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

Tunes from 1989. See if I can jogg any memories. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzK7pUCXHsE


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, ah well at least im not the oldest by a big amount! maybe we should try and discipline the kids?


U not already on the register for that


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

via las fingerz, guy at 7.30 gets a notable mention

[video=youtube;vMUyuJiCQIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMUyuJiCQIY&feature=share[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBXTjToN0hs&feature=related



Makes me laugh all day long


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;VudJpH-ytH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VudJpH-ytH4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

nice fat smoke for me today just got a package from the usa of edibles and buds pics on last page of thread..gunna wrapp up a fatty...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

lmao just found a half eaten burger in my drawer, think i mustve tried smoking some hash and had the munchies


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

wow lad thats sikk lol..


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I went up to this fat bird in the pub last night.

"You're a big lass, aren't you?" I said.

"Tell me something I don't know," she replied with a tear in her eye.

"Salad tastes nice."


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

chicken nugget in the pocket... burger in the drawer... you opening up your own chip shop?



WOWgrow said:


> lmao just found a half eaten burger in my drawer, think i mustve tried smoking some hash and had the munchies


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

must of been a fair old order, the shit of it is, im a pizza man myself. the racist kermit clip is fucking hilariOUS


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

A Birmingham man was convicted today for looting DFS. He was fined £1,000. Nothing to pay for 12 months, 48 monthly instalments


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

lol dura lad...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

them buds are defo worth the wait the jack the ripper went down a treat...stella just to make sure haha,hows the uk growers all grows goin good..


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

did you win the lottery kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

lol..dont need lottery..hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

thats the only conclusion I could come to seeing as you have time to be on here 24/7, splash out ridiculous amounts of cash on seeds and have land that isnt neighboured lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

lol wow mate...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I get so tired of political correctness, you can't even smack your kids anymore!
Well guess what? My Dad used to hit me all the time when I was a kid. Once he even hit me with a wine bottle and I-

...Sometimes on cold mornings I iron my underwear because it makes my package warm.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

the other possibility is that his money grows on trees.. or bushes...



WOWgrow said:


> thats the only conclusion I could come to seeing as you have time to be on here 24/7, splash out ridiculous amounts of cash on seeds and have land that isnt neighboured lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Don have a great one, although sounds like it can be nothing but good from the sound of that breakfast. I mean pudding with breakfast, behave!

The grinder is a V syndicate job, like £-4 posted off ebay, slightly smaller than a credit card and slips into ya wallet or jeans nice and easy, no big bulge walking around town 






Along with a bit o cheese as is the norm 

I bought a rack of bbq spicy ribs and some potato salad for me dindins


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

how the bloody hell does that work then ttt? lovely lookin cheese as per


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you tell me pls if the flowering time is from when you first see pistils or from when you have flipped the lights to 12/12????


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Like a cheese greater innit. As i say, doesn't do the best of jobs but it's a lot better than just doing it with your fingers  hate sticky fingers.

Breeders in the past have stated that their quoted times were from the change of the light cycle, not from when they had pistils or were alternating nodes or mature enough, just the light cycle, presumably for simplicities sake.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Can you tell me pls if the flowering time is from when you first see pistils or from when you have flipped the lights to 12/12????


from the 12/12 flip


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Right, i'm gonna stop being a pillock and get these seeds and addresses sorted out before i go leaving it yet another week  Anyone else? Got more than i know what to do with.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

A little boy goes up to his dad and says "Dad where does poo come from?" Dad explains that food enters the mouth,and passes down the oesophagus to the stomach. There digestive enzimes induce a probiotic reaction in the alimentary canal to extract proteins before the waste products descend via the colon and rectum to emerge as "POO". "Fuck me" said the little boy,"Where does Tigger come from then?."


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Right, i'm gonna stop being a pillock and get these seeds and addresses sorted out before i go leaving it yet another week  Anyone else? Got more than i know what to do with.


yes mate i'll take anything thats going.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

its from the white hairs flowering starts mate


Serial Violator said:


> Can you tell me pls if the flowering time is from when you first see pistils or from when you have flipped the lights to 12/12????


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 19, 2011)

Dura and Kev gave 2 different answers lol which one is it???


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Ignore me then. FINE! fucker¬! 

they're both technically right. As i said, breeders often just base their flowering time on the light switch, i assume for convenience, not accuracy, but yes, in reality, flowering doesn't start until it's mature enough and pistils have formed and the likes. EAsiest answer would be to say take the breeders timing, take that from the flip to 12/12 and then just give or take a few weeks, they're rarely spot on, the number of pheno's that float around due to half arsed breeding jobs, it's often hit or miss on their advertised timing.

Short answer: Fuck flowering time they're done when they're done or when you deem them to be done.


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah, gotta agree with tip top. most of us when we started growing followed the 'written' word as far as times went but after a few grows you end up chopping them whenever u personally decide its ready...in fact tbh when u decide its ready just give them another week, everybody is desperate as hell to harvest most of the time and usually chop too quick.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Indeed, they see orange haiurs and think hey, orange hairs, that is justification in itself. I know i'm guilty  got a coid that lost it's head to mould, but it's looking like it could be harvested but well, i also peeked a touch of purple coming out so i'm leaving it be for a few weeks and opening up the windows


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Right, i'm gonna stop being a pillock and get these seeds and addresses sorted out before i go leaving it yet another week  Anyone else? Got more than i know what to do with.


Sorry to dive in Tip Top,what seeds? and are you charging?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

tip top your inbox is full mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Fuck you i'll sue you for slander for that groundless accusation!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

do u ever clear the thing?lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

my mates just been in and they were telling me they've just got an new house with a lovely big garage and its fully wired with its own fuse box so it looks like i'm gonna have a bit of space to play with, just split the harvest in half and everybody is happy!! im keeping it down to 4 or 5 plants in my own house with a small propagation area at the side, after the bust i cant afford to get caught with anymore than that or its off to the pokey.....and im gettin too old for that shit now.
(that was the message i was gonna send u anyway tip)


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

ahhhh gotcha, looks pretty nifty to me


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i used bio bizz for a good while, just the basic veg and bloom at this point i'd be putting 5ml per litre of bloom and 2ml of grow around 2 or 3 times per week. biobizz is very easy on plants, its hard as hell to nute burn them so if they can handle it just keep feeding them as much as possible.


The bio bizz chart gives ml per litre, so I've been adding that much to *every* litre of water I use - is this wrong??? 
http://www.growing-life.com/shop/biobizz_grow_chart.jpg


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

IT is clear!  i had to refrain from deleteing things as most of them were addresses for packages i've yet to post out or copy the addresses of  This is meant to be the fist week of sobriety hahahaha


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

i got that silver riz holder/grater thingy.. that's the technical term i think
it's also not bad for when you out and about..



tip top toker said:


> Like a cheese greater innit. As i say, doesn't do the best of jobs but it's a lot better than just doing it with your fingers  hate sticky fingers.
> 
> Breeders in the past have stated that their quoted times were from the change of the light cycle, not from when they had pistils or were alternating nodes or mature enough, just the light cycle, presumably for simplicities sake.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2011)

Went out to grab a few buds from the shop. Came back and the bird isny here. Left her phone and her handbag. Im not that lucky, am I


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

I reckon you could get like 8 fried eggs in her handbag before she gets back..


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

abduction alert


----------



## theseeker247365 (Aug 19, 2011)

some new pics of my babies jack under a 600 w with added blue light and there jack


----------



## del66666 (Aug 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Went out to grab a few buds from the shop. Came back and the bird isny here. Left her phone and her handbag. Im not that lucky, am I


do a big crap in it...........


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2011)

put some weed in it then when she goes to work phone the cops and tip them off


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ignore me then. FINE! fucker¬!
> 
> they're both technically right. As i said, breeders often just base their flowering time on the light switch, i assume for convenience, not accuracy, but yes, in reality, flowering doesn't start until it's mature enough and pistils have formed and the likes. EAsiest answer would be to say take the breeders timing, take that from the flip to 12/12 and then just give or take a few weeks, they're rarely spot on, the number of pheno's that float around due to half arsed breeding jobs, it's often hit or miss on their advertised timing.
> 
> Short answer: Fuck flowering time they're done when they're done or when you deem them to be done.


As a first time grower I'm learning all the way.... I started out thinking the the seed specs and the nute guides were going to be pretty much correct, but half way through my grow the truth seems to be the opposite, it's more like (a) some time after switching to 12/12 a plant will hopefully start flowering, and (b) some time after it starts flowering it's ready to harvest, but when these things happen and how much nutes to feed them at any time is pretty unpredictable and you've just got to rely on experience to guide you?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> As a first time grower I'm learning all the way.... I started out thinking the the seed specs and the nute guides were going to be pretty much correct, but half way through my grow the truth seems to be the opposite, it's more like (a) some time after switching to 12/12 a plant will hopefully start flowering, and (b) some time after it starts flowering it's ready to harvest, but when these things happen and how much nutes to feed them at any time is pretty unpredictable and you've just got to rely on experience to guide you?


thats about the jist of it


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

theseeker247365 said:


> View attachment 1743231some new pics of my babies jack under a 600 w with added blue light and there jack View attachment 1743234


look real nice mate, whats the info on that strain? not just called jack is it?

@ AcidTest - most plants show sex a lot quicker than that one youve got, but you said it about the nutes an stuff.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

too much negative pressure sucks...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

tent billowing inwards like a sail boat in a storm?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2011)

see what i did there?

yep.. looks like the ethiopian version ..
guess i'm gonna need that controller after all haha..


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

hahaha ethiopian version, funny cause its true!


----------



## ride12 (Aug 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> depends how big you wanna grow them? you could get 40 under one 600 if you did SOG 6x7 (minus 2 lol) but if you want bushes then youll need more, how much room you got?
> 
> 
> i got enuff ro for them to grow nice in my oponion like ther will be about 25 cm between each one i was thinkin 5 lights but im not sure as i got 3oz a plant with 3 lights of 155 plants so just thinkin if i can acheive that agen with 5 what do you thanks 4 reply


----------



## ride12 (Aug 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It depends on what size you plan on growing your 40 plants, but from zero experience of large grows i'd say at least 4 600w's which might be pushing it as it is, and well, one fuck of monster of a carbon filter  if not multiple carbon filters.


ye i was thinkin two do you rekon that would be sound or just get a big fuka doyou think 4 would be enuff like


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

ride12 said:


> i got enuff ro for them to grow nice in my oponion like ther will be about 25 cm between each one i was thinkin 5 lights but im not sure as i got 3oz a plant with 3 lights of 155 plants so just thinkin if i can acheive that agen with 5 what do you thanks 4 reply


you could probably get them under 2 600Ws, but depending on wether you'll be able to cool it, 4 will be quality. 

not knockin you but that doesnt really add up, you couldnt get 50 3oz plants under one light, not to mention youd be at about 6g per watt lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

just ordered myself a new roor piece and a better set of scales, buzzin


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2011)

Never shat or stashed weed in the birds bag but I hid in the wardrope when she came back in. I heard her saying "he better not b at that fucking pun" blah blah blah. Wot a fright I gave her. The look of terror when I jumped out. Ha. Best fright I ever given


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 20, 2011)

moanin' biatches

anyone used SMSCOM Smart Fan Speed Controller? any good?

also is it worth getting the sensor? or just adjusting manually?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Mot used one i'm afraid. Only thing i would say is that using speed controllers with fans not designed for them, they can lower the life span and often make them noisier than they were. Just to possibly warn you in advance. Any way you can simply increase the intake's a little?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 20, 2011)

the fan i bought was over powered for the tent size .. did it on purpose as i would rather have too much and control it down than not enough and be fucked..
i've got the one passive intake open.. but i can't open the other as the tent is flush against the wall in the corner...
maybe i will try see if i can move it a bit and open the other side.. see if it helps before buying more shit..
i have a feeling it may not help though.. that bitch sux like an electrolux


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2011)

Just arrived in work. Got a haggis and blackpudding pie. Mmmmmmm


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 20, 2011)

nothing like a bit of sheeps stomach and congealed blood for brekkie....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Gah, just had a peek and yet more mould/rot. Gonna chop it this evening i think.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2011)

morning gents thats me 6 day sober and i can actually see daylight now, thank fuck! the booze depression is gettin worse every time i drink
, i dont think i can regularly go through it.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2011)

there is only so many times u can walk down the same road and fall down the same hole b4 u learn to walk round it and carry on down the road.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah westy, im just a bit scunnered with the whole gettin off my face thing, dont get me wrong i dont want to give it up permanently but it'd be good just to do it on 'special' occasions like birthdays or shit. i seem to have lost the desire i used to have, that bit of bother kinda put the tin lid on it although i'd been planning on packing it in anyway.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2011)

ive had a tester pill sittin in a bag on my desk for weeks, there was a time wen id test a pill on a tuesday afternoon and think nothing of it prolly end up in me getting ten more and losing a day or two. I really aint got it in me no more lol. I like the new more sensible me lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Never shat or stashed weed in the birds bag but I hid in the wardrope when she came back in. I heard her saying "he better not b at that fucking pun" blah blah blah. Wot a fright I gave her. The look of terror when I jumped out. Ha. Best fright I ever given


haha I scared my bird so badly once she literally just fell on the floor. I pissed myself for about 10 minutes lol


mantiszn said:


> moanin' biatches
> 
> anyone used SMSCOM Smart Fan Speed Controller? any good?
> 
> also is it worth getting the sensor? or just adjusting manually?


dont kow anything about fan controllers but why exactly do you need to tone it down? as long as your scrubber can handle it you should be good. Ijust propped my sides out when mine was sucking in really badly.

you've said it plenty of times before dura but youve never said you actually want to up until now lol. being fucked up 24/7 doesnt end well, theres a long list of names that would agree if they were still alive an kickin lol, good luck mate.


----------



## ride12 (Aug 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you could probably get them under 2 600Ws, but depending on wether you'll be able to cool it, 4 will be quality.
> 
> not knockin you but that doesnt really add up, you couldnt get 50 3oz plants under one light, not to mention youd be at about 6g per watt lol.


sorry i miss spelt it lol it was 15 haha


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 20, 2011)

how did you keep them from sucking back in...? what with and how you prop it?
space is pretty tight in there as it is.. with the side all sucked in its even tighter



WOWgrow said:


> I just propped my sides out when mine was sucking in really badly.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 20, 2011)

they need to be sucking in a bit otherwise you wont have enough negatve pressure and the smell will leak out. I used loads of different things, pieces of wood, even a tennis racket lol. if you wanted it to be neateur you could get some string and tie it really tightly round the frame to make more support sort of thing.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 20, 2011)

hahahaha i was wondering what that tennis racket was doing in there... 
will give it a go..


----------



## Airwave (Aug 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yeah westy, im just a bit scunnered with the whole gettin off my face thing, dont get me wrong i dont want to give it up permanently but it'd be good just to do it on 'special' occasions like birthdays or shit. i seem to have lost the desire i used to have, that bit of bother kinda put the tin lid on it although i'd been planning on packing it in anyway.


There isn't much that sends a message as well as getting fucked up.

Just think how much money you could make if you just concentrated on growing, instead of blowing it all on your current lifestyle.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2011)

heya all how are we? seems like years since i was in here last lol, everyone been keeping ok?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 20, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> heya all how are we? seems like years since i was in here last lol, everyone been keeping ok?


im ok but as for the rest on here thats a different story.................you been on hols..............anybody grown top 44 ?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2011)

hi saer, seems like yonks since you were on mate.
@airwave; yeah mate, i should be worth a fortune but everything i make goes up my nose or down my neck...actually had to cadge money from my mum to buy food this week. but because ive been off it for a week thats the cash starting to roll back in and ive paid a few debts off too.thank fuck, i HATE being skint.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im ok but as for the rest on here thats a different story.................you been on hols..............anybody grown top 44 ?


nah just been busy working 7 days a week and didnt have tinterweb for a while. shld really do a update i should imagine lol

my last crop i pulled down about 4 weeks ago, got 16 n a bit oz from 6 plants (which helped reduce some debts lol) and atm ive got 6 psychosis 2 weeks into 12/12 and more psychos, livers/blues and sweet cheese waiting to go in(all various sizes), After ive done another crop or 2 i want to find the purple pheno of black rose and also get a 8 week indica going to speed things up so if anyone has either of these or can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.

Whats been going on since i was in here last then as it seems that sambo an a few others have left the site? did i miss something?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 20, 2011)

alright sae, long time. you got any pics of your psycho/ livers grow?

the hash has gone to a blue tack/ toffee consistency, bubbles real nice. Smells kind of menthol and tastes quality. 7g of the good stuff and another 9g of lower grade which im gonna make butter with.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2011)

big shout out tae Amy Winehouse, she's managed tae stay off the drink longer than i ever did.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 20, 2011)

ouch, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

That hash looks just lovely mate. i've yet to make anything that retains it's toffee texture, always ends up rather hard 

Was forced to harvest my void ealy today, fucking bollcoks TGA genetics. Gonna have to hsash or oil most of it due to the mould. Nowt else in the cab had any issues with so i call crap genetics


----------



## Airwave (Aug 20, 2011)

All of the people that like to keep the trimmings need to look at the Spin Pro.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=spin+pro&aq=f


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 20, 2011)

cheers ttt, i got it in my jar so should be able to retain that texture for a while ... hopefully. 

sucks about the void but you live an learn ey, maybe its just the exo is such a badass strain lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never been impressed with the results of it from what the video's show, or any other of the automated trimmers. Not unless you grow nice round buds, which mine don't, just foxtails off. Wouldn't say no to one mind  i get halfway through my plants and think fuck it hashify it  I'm pondering just making my whole main cab a breeding cab of sorts, i've virtually stopped smoking entirely, got jars of it just sitting doing nowt, so i've no issue picking out seeds

4 salmon fillets and i'm down for the count. 2 texas peppers teak kababs to go though.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 20, 2011)

they look pretty nice an simple, check this one out 8.30, to be fair, the whole video is ridiculous but shows a really good trimming machine at 8.30.

[video=youtube;oPSHxdB55ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPSHxdB55ys[/video]


----------



## lukeyyy (Aug 20, 2011)

hi all i got a grow on but im getting it for 175 really nice import it slight under weight at 25/26g but really dry punting it out for 10 a g )


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 20, 2011)

Hehe, i wouldn't mind that machine in the corner of my room, although might not be the most subtle thing  Time to fight off a hangover with a bit of cheese and the new pirates of the carribean film


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2011)

morning gents....no hangover....superb


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Morning Dura. No hangover for me..yet, but then i have been stoned as houses since the wee hours.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

hows things on ere..grows goin well still..any fat buds u been smoking last nite..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Need to scrape £60 together and buy myself an aquafarm, they look ace.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> they look pretty nice an simple, check this one out 8.30, to be fair, the whole video is ridiculous but shows a really good trimming machine at 8.30.
> 
> [video=youtube;oPSHxdB55ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPSHxdB55ys[/video]



how i wish that was my garden lol ! morning / afternoon all !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2011)

just updated journal boys let me know wot u think!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

well i think about things a touch this morning, for quite a few many hours. I'm trying to ponder why i grow perpetually when i do not change my strains  So i think i'm going to look at really improving my veg setup and then doing a 1 plant at a time 3 tote big ass scrog, none of this farting about with a couple weeks veg and such. Also means that i'll have ured bud more often than not, at present i'm lucky for a harvest to alst a month  i say that i don't smoke much, but i rolled up a big joint of oil and cheese at 4am and it had me going nicely till noon


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 21, 2011)

link in your signature doesn't seem to work...



cheddar1985 said:


> just updated journal boys let me know wot u think!!


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey, how is everyone today? Quick question. Should I still spray my plants once flowering? I heard it can mold the buds ect.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

update of my journal link in my sig last page..hope all the growers plants are blooming..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Ideally don't mist your girls in flower if you can help it. As you say, you don't want a mould attack now, i just had my first ever and it left me a bit annoyed 

Just ground up 76g of bud for a hash run


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 21, 2011)

dug a trench in my greenhouse to gain head space for me plants. left them in their pots just dropped em a bit.


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 21, 2011)

this one lives outside next to the greenhouse so has battled through the rain and wind weve had. lovin the sunshine today tho

View attachment 1745741


----------



## Airwave (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think they've even started to flower yet have they? If they haven't, I've got a feeling that you're going to have to dig down quite a lot to make sure you have enough head room. Either that or top like fuck.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 21, 2011)

Would it be a bad idea too put my veg plants in with my flowering 12/12 plants? I simply do not have the room to veg them anywhere else apart from natural light. And as many know naturally light is unpredictable and not consistent.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Would it be a bad idea too put my veg plants in with my flowering 12/12 plants? I simply do not have the room to veg them anywhere else apart from natural light. And as many know naturally light is unpredictable and not consistent.


if u put them under 12/12 they'll stop vegging and start heading into flower.no way round it other than maybe when the lights go off you pull ur vegging plants out and give them another 6 hours of natural light.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if u put them under 12/12 they'll stop vegging and start heading into flower.no way round it other than maybe when the lights go off you pull ur vegging plants out and give them another 6 hours of natural light.


Yeah I was thinking that, I'm pretty busy person so I dunno if I could keep too that I guess Il just have to try until I patition n the room or find elsewhere for them to veg.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Yeah I was thinking that, I'm pretty busy person so I dunno if I could keep too that I guess Il just have to try until I patition n the room or find elsewhere for them to veg.


you've got to watch if ur moving plants about and interrupting light scedules, if it stresses the plant, and iot probably will to an extent it could result in hermies. whatever you do has got to be a time considered 'routine' so that the plants aren't getting uneven amounts of light.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple more Qs for yous - I've read the time to harvest is when half the trics have turned amber, is this over the whole plant or just the main colas, or...? and also, if I have to start to flush a week before harvest then how do you know when it's a week to go?? cheers


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> a couple more Qs for yous - I've read the time to harvest is when half the trics have turned amber, is this over the whole plant or just the main colas, or...? and also, if I have to start to flush a week before harvest then how do you know when it's a week to go?? cheers


 to be honest its really an individual thing and its learned by experience, there are no hard and fast rules on harvest; most people will chop the whole plant when the main cola is fully mature, they won't look at the rest of the plant because it'll be close enuff that it doesnt make much difference. if u want to be fussy then you can chop in stages, main cola and top buds first, then a week of light on the rest and then chop it too. its really up to you.. as for gauging harvest time that too is just experience and checking the tricomes.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 21, 2011)

knowing the right time to harvest sounds a bit tricky, but knowing when it's a week to go and time to start flushing - I've no idea...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2011)

i started by following the time schedule to the day almost, that and comin in here and lookin at close up pics others had posted. after a cpl of grows u will stop needin to do that as you'll have the experience. at first i wrote everything down in a diary, feeding routines, temps,plant height, the fuckin lot. these days i just fuck around and do what i feel like because ive learned all the basics(im no expert but i know how to grow). its like driving a car, after a while it becomes almost instinctive. dont worry about it. if ur deperate for advice then just post some good close up pics and watch us all argue as to when you should chop,lol.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 21, 2011)

lol cheers


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 21, 2011)

Turns out the old bill have been round today wanting to talk to me and im not really sure what for i have a couple of ideas but there nothing too heavy. Cleared out all my plants except for the 2 big ones. Their nearly ready so dont really wanna kill them but im thinking are they really worth the risk , there not gonna go away its taken them a while to find me. I could go down to the cop shop in tuesday and face the music thus keeping them away or if they turn up before im thinking i either talk to them at the door or take them straight into the kitchen either way paranoia is a fucking bitch !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Do they want to talk to you or do they have a warrant for your arrest? If the former, salute them wiht a steaming cup of tea and a big smile and tell them to fuck off down the road


----------



## Airwave (Aug 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Turns out the old bill have been round today wanting to talk to me and im not really sure what for i have a couple of ideas but there nothing too heavy. Cleared out all my plants except for the 2 big ones. Their nearly ready so dont really wanna kill them but im thinking are they really worth the risk , there not gonna go away its taken them a while to find me. I could go down to the cop shop in tuesday and face the music thus keeping them away or if they turn up before im thinking i either talk to them at the door or take them straight into the kitchen either way paranoia is a fucking bitch !


Just go to the cop shop. If they were planning to raid they would have done it already, but they may _have_ to raid in order to get to see you. You obviously don't want that to happen.

Better still, give them a ring and see what they say.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Iron Bru for breakfast, the drink of champions


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

mornin riu...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2011)

Im rough as fuck. Im going be in detox for the forseeable future. Sleep is the action of the day


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

get back onit lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

i've only just straightened out from the weekend. birthday and beating the mackem scum in the derby = don in a fucking state


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2011)

Too scared. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've only just straightened out from the weekend. birthday and beating the mackem scum in the derby = don in a fucking state


I didn't stop. All day Sat, right through till 6am on Sunday morning. Tossed and turned all night last night. Good result Don. Think if I remember Sunderland had more of the game???


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 22, 2011)

berocca and a couple cocodomol and youll be right as rain in an hour or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah did they fuck billy. Hand ball goal line clearance in the first 5 should have been straight red and a pen. The great unwashed were lucky we didn't give them another 5-1 hammering.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2011)

Celtic got hammered 1-0 fae St Johnstone. Brilliant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

only one result mattered this weekend man.... 

personally i think they were the masterminds behind the death of that red arrow. i mean they host an 'airshow' each year yet don't have an airport!?!? something fishy there if you ask me...

EDIT: scrub that, masterminds is way too generous.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 22, 2011)

morning all, another hangover free awakening, gotta be honest it really is nice not too feel suicidal every morning. well ive got to decorate my living room and then lay a new carpet so thats my plan for today. fuckin decorator to trade and this is the first time ive decorated since i moved in 8 years ago.i fuckin hate decorating.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 22, 2011)

My son was asking me questions about drugs as he was very concerned.

I said, "You know son, when I was your age the only way I got high was by standing outside the paint factory."

He said, "Did that really work?"

I said, "Yeah, there was a dealer at the gates."


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys, hope Monday is treating you all well 
I have a question, any bargain hunters out there can help me? Looking for a cheap as hell T5 set up online....i have hardly any money and don't know where to start. Pleasepleaseplease?!
...oh and the only result that mattered this weekend was my mighty swans getting their first ever premier point  should've got more against wigan though!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 22, 2011)

if u want cheap cherrybomb then just hit e-bay. lotta people dont like using it coz they worry bout cop monitoring but i've used it a few times without any hassle.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 22, 2011)

gonna go down plod shop 2mrw hope i aint in the shit too much dunno wat they know -.-


----------



## Airwave (Aug 22, 2011)

If this turns into a football thread, I'm putting out a contract on every single fucking one of you.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Aug 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if u want cheap cherrybomb then just hit e-bay. lotta people dont like using it coz they worry bout cop monitoring but i've used it a few times without any hassle.


Thanks Dura, i'll go take a look


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If this turns into a football thread, I'm putting out a contract on every single fucking one of you.


I feel like my life is coming to an end so please do me a favour.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If this turns into a football thread, I'm putting out a contract on every single fucking one of you.


good luck most of us havent had contracts for fuckin years man


----------



## just2see (Aug 22, 2011)

just2see said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time poster over across the pond here in Ireland and I've had a Blue Cheese on the go since late March/Early April. Now two weeks ago I could have swore I saw to pistils pertruding at the 4th node, I fondled it a bit in my excitement and I didn't say any other signs since. I'm 99% this was pistil. Recently I've had a sinking feeling and today it was kind of confirmed
> 
> ...



So it would appear I've got a certified Hermi on my hands! it's a funny Hermi though, the top half appears to be all balls but everything below is all female! I'll keep cousin it going as it's the only one in the garden, I've been on ball controll duty and so far so good. I'm curious though about my clones, theoretically, if it persists with top half male/bottom half female would I conceivable by able to top all male areas and let the bottom half recover and carry on? Sure my yield would be most likely be more than halved but perhaps something worth considering?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 22, 2011)

hi all , hows everyone on this rather crappy monday lol 

anyone interesting in a cheap grow setup let me know, my mates flogging his. Theres a 4inch fan, 4 or 5inch filter (not sure) , 2 x 125w (might be 250w) CFL's (1x red , 1 x blue) , few other bits n bobs..... PM me if interested


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 22, 2011)

Howdy all


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

whats appenin round the uk growers today..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bunch of quiet fuckers today  I soent all of yesterday at the bowling alley with some friends getting stoned and blind drunk, won the first game then it all went downhill from there, it was a toss up between acuracy and power and well, power.... roar. Then got home and had lots more beer, still got myself up at 5 though  the routine is getting easier. No footy for me though  My mate keeps trying to convince me to come out and go fishing...behind the fire station. what the hell, where's a real river when you need one, not a damn pond, although fdd and his new boat have been tempting me ever so much 

Courtesy of my withdrawal from tobacco, looks like Canada might be back on the map for July, should be able to put together the money in a month or two  And figure i'll just take my knowledge of this and that over there with me and well, bi-winning?  wheeeee


----------



## Airwave (Aug 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Bunch of quiet fuckers today  I soent all of yesterday at the bowling alley with some friends getting stoned and blind drunk, won the first game then it all went downhill from there, it was a toss up between acuracy and power and well, power.... roar. Then got home and had lots more beer, still got myself up at 5 though  the routine is getting easier. No footy for me though  My mate keeps trying to convince me to come out and go fishing...behind the fire station. what the hell, where's a real river when you need one, not a damn pond, although fdd and his new boat have been tempting me ever so much
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of my withdrawal from tobacco, looks like Canada might be back on the map for July, should be able to put together the money in a month or two  And figure i'll just take my knowledge of this and that over there with me and well, bi-winning?  wheeeee


Why are you going to Canada?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice people nice climate nice laws and well, big mountains most of all


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 22, 2011)

evening fellas, anybody looking to grow a yielder that delivers some killer smoke - trainwreck by Royal Dutch Genetics

buds are dense as the day is long, thats after a 7 day drying, bone dry.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 22, 2011)

ttt, my mate did a gap year in canada this past season and he could vouch for it all day long, said the people are so cool, the weed is awesome and the mountains are a really awesome place to live. 

funny story, he went out to a party at an abandoned house and got blind drunk, got caught by the police stumbling down the road with a bottle of whisky and 6 joints in his pocket, the policeman gave him a lift home and said he shouldve arrested him for drinking in the street (they're really damn strict on drinking) and ended up going to his place and smoking one with him haha.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

sikk bud them wow mate..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 22, 2011)

Is that dried? Looks tiny for 14g.

Canada does indeed sounds like it will be a blast, never met an unlovable canadian  Been working my magic and well, might all get paid for for me haha 

Just popped outside to the post box, that's a couple hundred seeds winging their way around the country, hope i got all the addresses and such right  Slipped something special into yours for you robbie, hope they'll suit your taste


----------



## dura72 (Aug 22, 2011)

living room decorated, thank fuck. knackered


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 22, 2011)

Know what ya mean mate  When i was made redundant i got a months free rent in exchange for painting the place. I thought it would take a couple of days, fuck, it's 14 months later and the masking tape is still up i kid not 

I've boerewors and i'm loving it. Made by a south african as well  tasty as fook, and just keeps on going¬


----------



## dura72 (Aug 22, 2011)

im a dcorator to trade but i more or less gave it up about 4 years ago because i began to loathe the fuckin work, i enjoy doing a room or two theses days just to keep my skills sharp but i had to move everything because im laying a new carpet and ive got a new 3 piece suite comin. so my large bookcases, existing suite, fucking fish tank and everything needed moved. im bloody sore now as a result. looking forward to a nice big dinner(1.5 lb salmon steak, mmmmm) then a bath with maybe a joint just to knock me out.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 22, 2011)

just finished reading Junky by William Burroughs, excellent book


----------



## dura72 (Aug 22, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> just finished reading Junky by William Burroughs, excellent book


god, it must be about 15 years since i read that book! i'd forgotten all about it, bloody good book as i recall, good insights and it makes u re-evaluate a lot of modern attitudes towards drug use.


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 22, 2011)

Well appears i cant sleep 2nght so its a good job its my day off or id be screwed ! gonna pop down cop shop 2mrw , i got a feeling its todo with me smashing some blokes van up a few months ago not bad dents mirrors crap really, they got a foot print from the van month or two ago but the shoes used are living with the fishes somewhere. Im just wondering if i should play dumb try pretend like i aint got a clue what there on about? apprently they got my m8s numbers plate but he got done for drink driving a week ago and nothing was said to him about anything. Or do i just admit the shit n get it over with ? 


worse part about it all is the pigs didnt know i was here and the only person who had this address is my x, fuckin bitch.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't let em scare you into any form of confession. Personally if the police wanted to simply talk to me i'd tell them i've better things to do with my time. If they realy had something on you other than a hunch they'd obtain a warrant for your arrest on suspicion of causing damage to property.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

if they could prove it they'd have come and taken you to be charged. say absolutely fuck all to them. as is they probably just have the word of your ex. if they throw that one at you tell em you split badly and she's a lying cunt.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2011)

No comment all the way


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Well appears i cant sleep 2nght so its a good job its my day off or id be screwed ! gonna pop down cop shop 2mrw , i got a feeling its todo with me smashing some blokes van up a few months ago not bad dents mirrors crap really, they got a foot print from the van month or two ago but the shoes used are living with the fishes somewhere. Im just wondering if i should play dumb try pretend like i aint got a clue what there on about? apprently they got my m8s numbers plate but he got done for drink driving a week ago and nothing was said to him about anything. Or do i just admit the shit n get it over with ?
> 
> 
> worse part about it all is the pigs didnt know i was here and the only person who had this address is my x, fuckin bitch.


they always turn on you in the end........never trust a women........ever


----------



## dura72 (Aug 23, 2011)

play dumb and act a bit thick, cops get bored dealing with idiots and tend to tell you to get to fuck if u act like a complete moron, its hard as hell to do it without laughing but i can assure you it works.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Is that dried? Looks tiny for 14g.


entirely the point of me posting, its just so dense. You cant even squeeze the buds. If i hadnt had a fan blasting that cola it probably wouldve moulded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

the new creation, qrazy quake







stinks to fuck


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

very nice mate looks sikk that mate frosty as fuck


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks sweet, Hows everyone today? 

First week of flowering and shes showing  Only got 3 in my grow room but quite pleased. First time grower by the way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

cheers lads aye she's coming along nicely, wondering if she's going to go purple. both parents were but that's no guarantee. i reckon she's going to be a nice hashplant for sure

what you got on at the moment wiggy?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

I got given a cutting of a friend, He told me it was white widow but Im not so sure. Anyway I vegd that for some weeks and took 2 cuttings of that. Now I have the 3 of them in flowering.

Here's my room. - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/454106-wiggy-his-first-room-8x5.html

I might put some pics up of them later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

off to a good start if you've got cloning under your belt on your first go man. good luck fella


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks man  These 3 are just for a bit of experience for my next grow. I have 8 Purple Haze/White Widow vegging and 24 Grapefruit vegging at my friends so it should all stand me in good sted come time ready for these babies


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Also have around 50 Blueberry seeds there but havnt got around to germing any yet :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

hahahah 24 grapefruit and 50 beans yet to pop. in an 8 x 5 x 7 room?! is that meters then wiggy?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Nooo  Thats why I havnt germinated any of them yet, Simply no room. . As for the grapefruit there not fem and I'm wanting at least 10/12 females out of that so I thought 24 would be a nice number. and the 8purp haze ww I have are not far from going into my room, Theyl go in as soon as my other 3 have finished flowering then il flower them 8 then onto the grapefruit


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 23, 2011)

Cheers guys glad u all said that, i might just wait for them to come to me to be honest my tax pays for the fuel theyll use to get here anyways


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the new creation, qrazy quake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great matey !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

cheers man, hoping its going to be worth it. but so far so good


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Is that dried? Looks tiny for 14g.
> 
> Canada does indeed sounds like it will be a blast, never met an unlovable canadian  Been working my magic and well, might all get paid for for me haha
> 
> Just popped outside to the post box, that's a couple hundred seeds winging their way around the country, hope i got all the addresses and such right  Slipped something special into yours for you robbie, hope they'll suit your taste


ooooh interesting  Cheers mate , all excited now


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ooooh interesting  Cheers mate , all excited now


watch out for the bang when you open it......


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

your parents gonna pay for you to go out there ttt?? that's sick, cause its damn expensive. 

the qq looks awesome don, looks really good for week 4 as well, could finish pretty quick as well. 

new bong arrived today


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 23, 2011)

Im seriously considering ditching the hps theres not much ventilation where the cab is and its heating the whole place up, thinking about switching to cfl's anyone ever bought them through amazon b4 ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ooooh interesting  Cheers mate , all excited now


I will be honest, i had a lahdeedah moment and well, it was a crap shoot whether i labeled the bags correctly, i had a look at the seeds to differentiate but well  The roms are labeled right though 



del66666 said:


> watch out for the bang when you open it......


Hehe, i'm a renegade cop, i gorw cannabis to create a sense of security, acquire addresses and then send out the "seeds"...tinkle tinkle boom



WOWgrow said:


> your parents gonna pay for you to go out there ttt?? that's sick, cause its damn expensive.
> 
> the qq looks awesome don, looks really good for week 4 as well, could finish pretty quick as well.
> 
> new bong arrived today


They seem to want to, although personally i couldn't care too much for the offered hospitality, i only need about £1200 plus flights, so say £2000 which i could easily put aside given a couple of months to sell this and that i've lying around the flat. They keep trying to pay for me to go on holiday places as some form of well done for still being alive or something, i've always refused to date, but Canada is tempting 

What bong did ya go for? I'm in the market for a nice bubbler atm, just need to stick a hundred quid aside.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

hows the uk growers doin..still growing the dank i hope..alls well my end just got my new bonk back from gold leaf take a look if you want heres a link hope u dont mind...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html

18 carrot bong plus plant updates/seed arrival..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

what u waiting for...


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 23, 2011)

So who are the cfl boys in this thread then my memory's shit -.-


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Bad news. . My 8 white widow/ purple haze is apparently poo, A friend of mine grew from same batch and its pure beck weed.

Now, I'm in the market as it where for some seeds. Now I want a fairly big yielder but I want the quality very good also. Here is were the magic will be happening. . https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/454106-wiggy-his-first-room-8x5.html I was thinking maybe ak47 or blueberry but heard bluez isnt a high yielder. Help.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Bad news. . My 8 white widow/ purple haze is apparently poo, A friend of mine grew from same batch and its pure beck weed.
> 
> Now, I'm in the market as it where for some seeds. Now I want a fairly big yielder but I want the quality very good also. Here is were the magic will be happening. . https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/454106-wiggy-his-first-room-8x5.html I was thinking maybe ak47 or blueberry but heard bluez isnt a high yielder. Help.


For what reason is it "beck weed"? By which i simply mean is it the genetics or did your friend make a cockup anywhere along the path?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Just weak, He's a experienced grower and it just isnt on par he said. Plus yield was low he said, Now I know it could be all down to his own doing but Id rather not take the risk and just get some advice on where to go from here.


----------



## hibbzy (Aug 23, 2011)

View attachment 1749036View attachment 1749034my only lovely lady first ever grow going well i think
View attachment 1749033


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 23, 2011)

that a bag seed ? real genetics are the only way too go ive just discovered.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Any suggestion on what strain I should go with then guys?


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 23, 2011)

fuck knows mate im looking at getting myself some auto flowers less fucking about we all want the highest thc and yield just flick some sites see what takes ur fancy


----------



## Airwave (Aug 23, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Any suggestion on what strain I should go with then guys?


If there was a specific potent, high yielding, short flowering strain, don't you think we'd all be growing it?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-critical-mass/prod_1222.html



WiggyBluebez said:


> Any suggestion on what strain I should go with then guys?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If there was a specific potent, high yielding, short flowering strain, don't you think we'd all be growing it?


Yeah but there is no harm in asking peoples opinions?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> They seem to want to, although personally i couldn't care too much for the offered hospitality, i only need about £1200 plus flights, so say £2000 which i could easily put aside given a couple of months to sell this and that i've lying around the flat. They keep trying to pay for me to go on holiday places as some form of well done for still being alive or something, i've always refused to date, but Canada is tempting
> 
> What bong did ya go for? I'm in the market for a nice bubbler atm, just need to stick a hundred quid aside.


lol fuck pride man, get on the plane! I dont think ill ever understand your logic ttt, someone was offering to pay for me to go on holiday you wouldnt be able to catch me. but yeh, you really shouldnt pass up on the opportunity to go out there for free thats for sure. 

I just got a ROOR blue line, didnt want to blow £100 on a bong that may end up getting smashed at uni lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If there was a specific potent, high yielding, short flowering strain, don't you think we'd all be growing it?


theres plenty of strains out there that fulfills those categorys, we're spoilt for choice really. 

mantizn posted a good one, ill recommend http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/royal-dutch-genetics/royal-dutch-genetics-trainwreck-feminized/prod_1131.html


----------



## Airwave (Aug 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-critical-mass/prod_1222.html


Have you grown it? What's the smoke like?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 23, 2011)

throw up some pics...



WOWgrow said:


> I just got a ROOR blue line, didnt want to blow £100 on a bong that may end up getting smashed at uni lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 23, 2011)

haven't grown it myself.. friend of mine did and i had some smoke from him.. packs a punch..

wow has grown it too..




Airwave said:


> Have you grown it? What's the smoke like?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 23, 2011)

are these percolator bongs any good?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

na man, sambo grew the critical from mr nice, he says it was a real nice smoke, this coming from a guy saying his 8 week psycho "lacked strength" lol. yields like a monster as well


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol fuck pride man, get on the plane! I dont think ill ever understand your logic ttt, someone was offering to pay for me to go on holiday you wouldnt be able to catch me. but yeh, you really shouldnt pass up on the opportunity to go out there for free thats for sure.
> 
> I just got a ROOR blue line, didnt want to blow £100 on a bong that may end up getting smashed at uni lol.


Part of it is pride, but the larger part is i don't accept gifts from people i do not necessarily like, and i certainly don't accept gifts offered out of incorrect sympathy. If it was here, have some tickets, cool, but the reasons given make me want to have nothing to do with it. As it is despite living near rent free i've been contemplating jumping ship most weeks as i don't really want much if anything to do with my folk. I'm not a family man, i cut my older brother off years ago and am more than happy to do the same for the folk. But as you rightly ay, few ever understand me  I don't think i do but i know enough to say fuck that when i have to  Plus, if i did accept, i can guarantee that i would never hear the last of it, when my folk say free it means we'll need repayment of kinds later down the line.

I bought a roor something, cost £104 o think, but as you say, pretty scared of destroying it in a stroke of stupidity


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

fair dos, i can understand not taking gifts from someone you necessarily like but i cant understand trying to cut them out, but then again, i get on with my parents and brothers. 

get yourself to BC man!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2011)

Think Whistler is the goal, is that in BC?  i know nowt about Canada other than i want to go  Last time i saw my folk i told them to fuck off and kicked them out of the building  Last time i saw my odler brother was christmas eve almost 3 years ago, drove a good way to be there, and took a joint or two with me as i don't drink champagne for braekfast, he told me to leave under bullshit "look at me i'm a trainee lawyer" excuses. I don't ahve any plans of speaking to him again  Just doing as he asked and not ruining his career  or at least that was his rekoning at the time  twat.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone had experince with OK Kush? Whats the yield like and smoke?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2011)

9:05 and i think that's bedtime!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 23, 2011)

OG kush maybe? which breeder?

check this out... en.seedfinder.eu



WiggyBluebez said:


> Anyone had experince with OK Kush? Whats the yield like and smoke?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> OG kush maybe? which breeder?
> 
> check this out... en.seedfinder.eu



http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html

Thanks dude. 

I quite like the sound of this bad boy too. http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/819-aurora-indica-feminized-5-seeds.html?p=2

SO MANY CHOICE!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> watch out for the bang when you open it......


or anthrax poisoning lol


----------



## JointMasterJay (Aug 23, 2011)

hey y'all another uk grower here, 16 days into my first grow, world of seeds fem northern lightsxbig bud got one mother but taking a few clones when shes big enough


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning all!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

mornin uk.....


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin uk.....


How you doin kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

doin ok mate..was pretty wasted llast nite got my new bong yesterday and its a killer little but worth the expense ...


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

ha sounds fun, I'm still stuck for choice on what seeds t order :/


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html

18 carrot bong plus plant updates/seed arrival..

take a look


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

Neet thread, Bong looks lush


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2011)

literally smoked and drank myself into a coma, ended up passing out in a chair. berocca time I reckon


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

funni guy wow berroca get back on it that sort u out..


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2011)

lol i arent getting on it tonight, gotta get down to the post office and get a few things, not looking too promising right now though. what you upto today kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

gettin wasted and sorting the new party cup grow out thinking of buying a tent and packing them in hahaha and ngg just setup a new thread for people to join im giving the prizes


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2011)

lol youve go the seed collection to give the gifts. nice one mate, im off back to bed


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

lol..yea lad..thinking jack heres or bong for 1st prize or sumat with runner up prizes lol


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 24, 2011)

Bah shoudlnt have wake n baked i so dont wanna go work now ! decided 2mrw im getting rid of the grow , pigs have m8 me wanna go quite for a while.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html
> 
> Thanks dude.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> WiggyBluebez said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html
> ...


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> WiggyBluebez said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2011)

you grow most strains right and it will yield mate


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess, Im just seeing what I like the look of really, First grow so something forgiving and newb friendly


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> I guess, Im just seeing what I like the look of really, First grow so something forgiving and newb friendly


'The Church' then mate. me and all my mates began with it and ive just bought more of the seeds. cheap as fuck, around £17 for 5 fem'd seeds. mould and rot resistant, never had any bug probs, good yeilder; over 3 oz per plant, good smoke, fucking perfect beginners plant mate, i cant recommend it enuff. the fact i'm going back to it proves how much i liked it and it sold like a dream.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> I guess, Im just seeing what I like the look of really, First grow so something forgiving and newb friendly


Yeah, it's easy enough, just watch for bud rot.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds good, Il have t check them out. Do nirvana have them?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

WiggyBluebez said:


> Sounds good, Il have t check them out. Do nirvana have them?


i think so...tbh im a fuckin space cadet that has the short term memory of a car crash victim, too many years of abuse i think. ii mite be the attitude seedbank with ghs as the breeder.


----------



## nog (Aug 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you grow most strains right and it will yield mate


I AGREE 100% TOO many people say this strain or that is better but ignore all the different variables that can affect yeilds do it right and you get a good crop. alsotoo many mugs thing thereis magic nutes with secret ingredients, big enough pots and good soil and you dont need nutes, i see wankers feeding plants in soil that are only a few inches tall????WTF??? they quote a fucking list of chemicals their using on a baby plants that would kill cancer, ive had 3-4 oz of DWC's using nutes at an ec of about 0.6, and used formulex all the way through even though its supposed to be for babies, keep the growing environment controlled, and the easiest way to do that is keep it simple.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

nog said:


> I AGREE 100% TOO many people say this strain or that is better but ignore all the different variables that can affect yeilds do it right and you get a good crop. alsotoo many mugs thing thereis magic nutes with secret ingredients, big enough pots and good soil and you dont need nutes, i see wankers feeding plants in soil that are only a few inches tall????WTF??? they quote a fucking list of chemicals their using on a baby plants that would kill cancer, ive had 3-4 oz of DWC's using nutes at an ec of about 0.6, and used formulex all the way through even though its supposed to be for babies, keep the growing environment controlled, and the easiest way to do that is keep it simple.


the nute issue is easily the best one for making a simple life as complicated as fuck, all those poor fuckers running about throwin wads of cash at fuckin snake oil salesmen for absolute shit. i predominantly stuck with biobizz veg and bloom with a bit of treacle/mollasses half way thru flower. £10 a litre and 50p for a tin of treacle, job fuckin done, no hassle.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2011)

Done my hour of washing the dishes, so treating myself, gonna spend the next few hours watching 20,000 leagues under the ocean  havn't watched it in must be a decade or so. Just been reading a book about it in the bath and well, it just added to my lifelong desire to build a submarine, that and build a rocket. When i was about 5 i used to be a right little inventor kid, i drew up designs for this that that didn't exist, although a submarine was also one of em  as is, the first world think that they rule under the waves, chances are they'd shoot anyting that was unknown to them and say whoops, i say create a yatch submarine, make it semi-affordable and start royally pissing the fuck out of theses countries with their nuclear boats. There ent no regulations about your boat sinking and then continuing to operate, so they can go get fucked, play havock with their tracking of russian subs and suhc  Too much tom clancy and too much of imagination at time, but mwahahaha. Random long post about building a submarine I think so!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you insured for sex. Make sure you get the Correct Insurance for the sex you are having. Please find a list of companies below catering for most tastes....Sex with your wife - Legal and General ....Sex on the telephone - Direct Line .... Sex with your Partner - Standard Life.....Sex with someone Different - Go Compare ... Sex with a Fat bird - More Than ... Sex On the back seat of a car- Sheila's Wheels .... Sex with a posh bird - Privilege ....Sex with a total dog-Churchill ...Sex with a transvestite - confused.com


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2011)

[youtube]rRkc08_dR-0[/youtube]

Rocking out with a stella to this crazy bitch


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2011)

I love that you can like somehting before even having had the time to watch the video Kev..... seriously, i wonder what is up with you at times. Wtf is the point? It was cute at first now it's just oh, another utterly pointless like from kev, like the other 8000 likes you've given. Liking every post you see will not make you a moderator


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

that wasnt nice lad i actually watched the vid and liked it


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2011)

Seemed pretty instant to me...ah well, not like you can blame me for thinking that way


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

ok ill unsub..peace


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ok ill unsub..peace


That's a bit of add reaction considering i post all over these forums and i am but one among many in this thread. How about just not clicking like on everything you read, such as me losing half a plant to mould, just seems a bit weird and sometime annoying.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol,tt....u scaring off the poor lad mate?


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 24, 2011)

Now then, today is a GOOD DAY. I had FREE seeds in the post! Woot. Thank you very much indeed Mr Toker, you the man 

put some into germ this eve, looking forward to seeing how they turn out, only doing a basic soil grow so it'll be good to compare to you hydro boys

Thanks again - if I'm ever down your way I'll buy you some beers - cheers


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's the one that is furthest alog in veg atm


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2011)

lol no need to unsub kev, just dont like every post. I did notice it but it doesnt bother me, each to their own though. 

just started coming round about an hour ago, been a rotten one.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

sirloin steak...medium rare...baby charlotte tatties with butter and crunchy steamed veg...im fuckin starvin


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> sirloin steak...medium rare...baby charlotte tatties with butter and crunchy steamed veg...im fuckin starvin


Go on then .. wouldnt turn that down lol , ill bring the weed


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

it was lovely.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 24, 2011)

how is mr dura today , only ever seems to be me n you on till stupid o clock lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

im good mate. sober and straight for 10 days and in the middle of decoratin my pad. once its done i'm starting my next grow. proably the end of next week, with any luck. ive 99% of the stuff i need. wot bout yourself?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> im good mate. sober and straight for 10 days and in the middle of decoratin my pad. once its done i'm starting my next grow. proably the end of next week, with any luck. ive 99% of the stuff i need. wot bout yourself?


Im good aswell , been busy last 2 weeks with key skills at college (jobcentre thingy) did my final exam today so hopefully ill have done enough to get my SIA card !
My next grow is getting nearer aswell , fuck the missus im not waiting till new year hahaha 

What ya planning on growing mate? 
Im hoping to do 2 x psyco (cuttings) , 1 x exodus cheese (Greenhouse seed version)
Only gonna do small though , 60 x 90 x 100 tent (smaller than old tent but cool) 250w HPS with cooltube , growin in coco with hesi nutes and maybe throw in canna boost ... hopin to pull maybe 6-8oz in total dry


----------



## del66666 (Aug 24, 2011)

i like everything you all say all of the time............................likey likey


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't believe that I was thrown out of the public swimming baths just because the 'S' had fallen off of my Speedos


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2011)

Quick q for use guys !! Do any of u use an overdrive and wot do u think it brings to the table? i only ask as i ve been thinking i might try it inconjunction with there hammerhead


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 24, 2011)

here come the jokes from dura lol , 
Just smoked a spliff of some ppp my mates just finished , only been dryin 2 week but it smelt really fruity like orange and lemons , its proper knocked me on m arse lol !


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Quick q for use guys !! Do any of u use an overdrive and wot do u think it brings to the table? i only ask as i ve been thinking i might try it inconjunction with there hammerhead


never used it mate, i just stick to basic nutes and a little treacle halfway thru flower although i just got a little bottle of superthrive for my next grow


----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> never used it mate, i just stick to basic nutes and a little treacle halfway thru flower although i just got a little bottle of superthrive for my next grow


I use Superthrive for transplanting. Don't use it during flower as it slows bud production.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 25, 2011)

Any of you lot use linear rail light movers?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Quick q for use guys !! Do any of u use an overdrive and wot do u think it brings to the table? i only ask as i ve been thinking i might try it inconjunction with there hammerhead


I use it and I think its excellent


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I use it and I think its excellent


Wot does it bring to the table tho bro?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally speaking I think it packs on the weight. I use it the last 4 weeks or so of flower. Its pricey but worth it. Its worth buying cheddar


----------



## dura72 (Aug 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Im good aswell , been busy last 2 weeks with key skills at college (jobcentre thingy) did my final exam today so hopefully ill have done enough to get my SIA card !
> My next grow is getting nearer aswell , fuck the missus im not waiting till new year hahaha
> 
> What ya planning on growing mate?
> ...


havent decided yet, its only goin to be 5 plants and ive got quite a few seeds to choose from; ak48, black jack, blue widow , smile (all courtesy of silly billy), exo cheese x dreamtime (courtesy of tip top) and the church. so it'll probably be a mixed grow of those. itll be in dwc with Ionic nute under a 600 hps in a purpose built chamber around 6' x 4' x 7' in size.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2011)

Answer yer phone dura


----------



## dura72 (Aug 25, 2011)

sorry mate, it was on silent. got it now. phone back


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 25, 2011)

Took my grow down last night a little early but with all the recent scares i want the house clean , so wont have anything going on for a couple of months but think im gonna use this time for some research and to get some better equip , think i did well for my first time now its time to improve  When you say treacle dura do u literately mean treacle ?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 25, 2011)

yes mate, tate and lyle, just like your granny used to bake cakes with. 50 p a tin. i tablespoon per gallon, mix it up with boiling water and add to your feed. its the raw sugars that give it a boost.


----------



## Lowryder2011 (Aug 25, 2011)

Whats up lads..UK virgin grower in need of some autoflower advice, any chance you guys could check out my journal and point me in the right direction?


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 25, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Now then, today is a GOOD DAY. I had FREE seeds in the post! Woot. Thank you very much indeed Mr Toker, you the man
> 
> put some into germ this eve, looking forward to seeing how they turn out, only doing a basic soil grow so it'll be good to compare to you hydro boys
> 
> Thanks again - if I'm ever down your way I'll buy you some beers - cheers


I think that this is great ppl helping others out.I asked if anyone had a spare seen or 2 as i dont have a a card to order them and got slated for it lol.I know i shouldent have asked but i did lol.just wish everyone was as easy going as the majority of youz are.lol happy toking.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 25, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> I think that this is great ppl helping others out.I asked if anyone had a spare seen or 2 as i dont have a a card to order them and got slated for it lol.I know i shouldent have asked but i did lol.just wish everyone was as easy going as the majority of youz are.lol happy toking.


ah but asking advice is fine...asking and swapping seeds is against the rules.....bloody buy some .


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ah but asking advice is fine...asking and swapping seeds is against the rules.....bloody buy some .


money is not the problem getting a card is...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2011)

Get a prepay card like we advised you before.. You can top them up with cash

Or go to a headshop.. They sometimes stock pips



gaztoth said:


> money is not the problem getting a card is...


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 25, 2011)

Its ok now a friend orders them for me now,i have looked into a pre pay cards also but its all good now.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

Evening all. I have te use of a couple of fingers and blue lumpy hands covered ni cuts and dry blood. I remodleled my tiled bathrpoom with a hammer and screw driver _ my knee is also fuckied from hitting itw with a hammer. Doh. If i had a car i could go buy real mans toolds but nooooo. Stop, hammertime!







Cutting 3/4 inch plywood with a screwdriver is a right bitch. I've slit up all me finger tips whichj means washijg up in the kicthen at work is gonna be a nightmare, and it also feelsnlike i've a fragment opf a tile behid=nd my eyelid. Glasses were a bit opf an afterthogt. Didn't have a chisel so well, i just hit all the tiles as hard as i bloody could 

And any grammar nazi;a out there can go get fuced!


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 25, 2011)

fuck that hahaha


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 25, 2011)

oh aye mornin all


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 25, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> money is not the problem getting a card is...


got a friend with a card? give them cash up front, have the goods sent to your address


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Evening all. I have te use of a couple of fingers and blue lumpy hands covered ni cuts and dry blood. I remodleled my tiled bathrpoom with a hammer and screw driver _ my knee is also fuckied from hitting itw with a hammer. Doh. If i had a car i could go buy real mans toolds but nooooo. Stop, hammertime!
> 
> Cutting 3/4 inch plywood with a screwdriver is a right bitch. I've slit up all me finger tips whichj means washijg up in the kicthen at work is gonna be a nightmare, and it also feelsnlike i've a fragment opf a tile behid=nd my eyelid. Glasses were a bit opf an afterthogt. Didn't have a chisel so well, i just hit all the tiles as hard as i bloody could
> 
> And any grammar nazi;a out there can go get fuced!


now that's funny


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> now that's funny


I'd give my left leg for a chisel right now. The pain hasstopped but theswelling ent gone. Meant to be at a com[uter game tournament this wekend, can't use me clicky finger for shit


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 25, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> got a friend with a card? give them cash up front, have the goods sent to your address


ye thats what i do now but its an extra person that knows what i do.know what i mean.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Its ok now a friend orders them for me now,i have looked into a pre pay cards also but its all good now.


bro once you get better known you might get a few gifts every now and again but there "gifts" you dont ask for them , if no one knows you from adam and you expecting freebies then surely you cant expect a positive response !


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> bro once you get better known you might get a few gifts every now and again but there "gifts" you dont ask for them , if no one knows you from adam and you expecting freebies then surely you cant expect a positive response !


ye i was new to all this and being daft as usual im no quite all there
whos adam????


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

Adam would be that bloke with the dumb ass other half who ate the fruit. Stupid bitch, say good bye to the nude lifestyle


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2011)

goinna stick some pics up in a sec , just got tent and plants sorted 

sssshhhhh dont tell the missus


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 25, 2011)

he he thought there would be funny answer


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2011)

New Tent

exodus cheese (greenhouse)

Psycosis Clone 3 days old

same psycosis clone 

another psycosis clone 3 weeks veg

 PPP im currently smoking 

another pic of the vegg'd psyco 

and another .... 

all 3 ladies togethor

exodus cheese (greenhouse seeds)

my sexy ladies






oops water spillage in the back lol 



Well heres my pics , going to veg for another 2 weeks to give the small cutting and the exodus some growth .

what y'all think ...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

What the fuck if it about me that makes people so disrespectful or unhygienic? I've lived in this flat for near 3 years now and i am the only person to have ever bought bin bags or toilet roll. I've often bought loo roll and kept it in my room yet me flatmates just continue living ithout for a week odd yet use it the moment i put it back in the bathroom. Totally miffed. Every flatmate to date.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2011)

shu' up you foo'

[video=youtube;Omr-GsaFXb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omr-GsaFXb8[/video]



gaztoth said:


> ye i was new to all this and being daft as usual im no quite all there
> whos adam????


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2011)

there were hundreds of these guys making lots of noise....


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yes mate, tate and lyle, just like your granny used to bake cakes with. 50 p a tin. i tablespoon per gallon, mix it up with boiling water and add to your feed. its the raw sugars that give it a boost.


cheers for the info.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2011)

come on then what ya think ! lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> come on then what ya think ! lol


love the pictures of those stripes..........


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I remember why I started smoking weed in the first place. Since I stopped a week or so back my depression has returned en mass and is destroying me through and through.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> love the pictures of those stripes..........



lol i didnt think a MH gave off stripes until i took those pics  

hows mr delski ?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 25, 2011)

get back on it then ttt...............


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> get back on it then ttt...............


i second that ...


----------



## Airwave (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, if it's a toss up between chronic depression and weed, then it's weed all the way.

It was the opposite for me. I had to stop smoking because it was making me nuts.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol i didnt think a MH gave off stripes until i took those pics
> 
> hows mr delski ?


yeah im good mate....still doing battle with spider mites......think yield will be down............went and saw planet of the apes...........up early in ze mornin to give a final spray of neem....hows it all with you mate......


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

Good morning good morning good morning.

Dare I say it but without the tobacco I'm no longer really enjoying my weed in any form. Got some void that should be dry by today, maybe a change of strain will help. Volcano is sat gathering dust.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2011)

send it this way...



tip top toker said:


> Good morning good morning good morning.
> 
> Dare I say it but without the tobacco I'm no longer really enjoying my weed in any form. Got some void that should be dry by today, maybe a change of strain will help. Volcano is sat gathering dust.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Good morning good morning good morning.
> 
> Dare I say it but without the tobacco I'm no longer really enjoying my weed in any form. Got some void that should be dry by today, maybe a change of strain will help. Volcano is sat gathering dust.


you not enjoying it even on hi setting?.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah im good mate....still doing battle with spider mites......think yield will be down............went and saw planet of the apes...........up early in ze mornin to give a final spray of neem....hows it all with you mate......


What did u think of the film Del. (did u take your other half.......your Volcano) lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What did u think of the film Del. (did u take your other half.......your Volcano) lol


yeah it was ok mate but just like any film i could pull it to bits...........nice enough way to spend an afternoon though.......nah had to suvive 2 hours without the volcano .............bloody murder


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2011)

times like this when you need a MFLB... i was hitting mine in the cinema last week.. haha



del66666 said:


> yeah it was ok mate but just like any film i could pull it to bits...........nice enough way to spend an afternoon though.......nah had to suvive 2 hours without the volcano .............bloody murder


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 26, 2011)

billy are these your mates?



mantiszn said:


> there were hundreds of these guys making lots of noise....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2011)

Take it your having murders with spider mites? Touch wood, Ive never seemed to have a problem with any bugs. I bleach everything after each grow. That light experiment Im doing, the 7 girls in the wilmas, I didn't even clean the clay peebles, just ripped the old roots out and potted the next one. I going for coco next Del, could u please post a link to a good deal


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> billy are these your mates?


No m8 but the are Cindyguygrowers. Im a Rangers fan(painful as it is) Don't mind Hearts fans though. Many a good nights up in Edinburgh after we play them


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Take it your having murders with spider mites? Touch wood, Ive never seemed to have a problem with any bugs. I bleach everything after each grow. That light experiment Im doing, the 7 girls in the wilmas, I didn't even clean the clay peebles, just ripped the old roots out and potted the next one. I going for coco next Del, could u please post a link to a good deal


http://www.fertilefibre.com/


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> http://www.fertilefibre.com/


Mucho Gracias


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> shu' up you foo'
> 
> [video=youtube;Omr-GsaFXb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omr-GsaFXb8[/video]


Ha ha thats some good shit Mantiszn,am pishin myself lol good fun to wake up to mate.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2011)

ahm fucking rough and my fuckin bitch of a (ex)girl just walked into the pub and dumped my wee boy . fuckin bucket.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 26, 2011)

just receved my pineapple chunk thismorning,2 days since i ordered wish i read up on it tho before ordering o well


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> send it this way...


beat me to it lol !


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> just receved my pineapple chunk thismorning,2 days since i ordered wish i read up on it tho before ordering o well


why whats up with pineapple chunk ?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah im good mate....still doing battle with spider mites......think yield will be down............went and saw planet of the apes...........up early in ze mornin to give a final spray of neem....hows it all with you mate......


im good mate , bloody spider mites are a nightmare , is it possible you can stick aload of ladybirds in your grow area for a few days ? thats the only thing that worked for a friend of mine, another friend used a 10:1 mix of pure rubbing alcohol and water, seemed to worked well aswell. 
Was quite interested in planet of the apes but saw a preview and not too sure now lol. 
Finally got a new setup sorted for a percy crop but im having to buy green at the minute so not too impressed !!

Been using the hesi nutes with the fertile fibre coco and it seems to be great , plants are loving it so hopefully gonna get a good yield to keep me going!

Might have to stick a seed or two under the lights when i flick to 12/12 then venture over to the 12/12 thread and visit you  not checked in there for a while !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

Found someone with chronic back issues who i'm giving a jar to. Other than that still another 4 ounces of the stuff. Home from work early, poisoning of some kind or other, wheyyyy, great fun. Waters about as much as i can handle. So spending my time right now pushing forward with my plans to take the government to court  Although due to it's nature, if i push too hard well, we know our lovely government, you might wake up to news of a murder death kill, sorry, accidental death in police custody


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

4 weeks today!

left





right


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

Left or right wan't enough, had to have both  mad man! what's that tall fucker on the far left? Looks rather promising 

I wen shopping earlier and bought some food for the weekend  Should dome nicely for a couple of meals  Lamb beef n pork nom nom, just need some tiger prawns or something to fry up in some chilli sauce and i'm laughing. Not that i can eat owt atm


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2011)

thats made me hungry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

that's the qrazy quake man  and yeah it does look rather promising at 4 weeks. 

your shopping's making me well hungry!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's the qrazy quake man  and yeah it does look rather promising at 4 weeks.
> 
> your shopping's making me well hungry!


didnt even realise they where your plants then Don, everyones obsessed with avator changing on here hahaha 
they look brill mate !
Cant wait to turn mine and see the crystals grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

haha like to keep you lot on your toes man 

aye they're coming along nice, few issues here n there. 

seems like forever since i had any buds to look at.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm thinking ditching the perpetual and doing single strain monster scrogs, it's not like i can't have any less variety than i already have  I loved your lasst avatar  that was one funky ass skeleton.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

Nowt like watching bud grow eh! Cheers fella


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha like to keep you lot on your toes man
> 
> aye they're coming along nice, few issues here n there.
> 
> seems like forever since i had any buds to look at.


impressive batch of plants don - what sort of set up are you running? I'm only half way through my first grow, 400W HPS + soil, but already wondering about ways to improve my grow room...


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 26, 2011)

i heard from reports that barnys pinapple dident live up to its name and was a better outdoor than indoor as it gets upto 8ft,barnys said it was med plant a well ill try it.lol 
any of you ladz tryed it


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2011)

Larry LaPrise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Cokey," died peacefully at
age 93. The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin.
They put his left leg in. And thats when the trouble started


----------



## Ontheball (Aug 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm thinking ditching the perpetual and doing single strain monster scrogs, it's not like i can't have any less variety than i already have  I loved your lasst avatar  that was one funky ass skeleton.


im with that perpetuals a pain in the ass wont be doing that again dumping the soil too , gonna go hydro possibly with autos.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2011)

Aye, means you get lots of stretching and different watering times and this and that. I'm going to be silly and splash out on a rather rancy 6 pot hydro system i think, either an inteligent bubble system or possbily something like an IWS flood and drain although granted that's nearing the price of my car insurance. Or might just make do seeing as Canada might be on the book  but yeah, i reckon it oculd be the way. As to veg times of scrogs, with hydro i find that if the plant is established, even be it a clone with a couple of weeks veg, my cheese, well it far outgrows the scrog space i have so that ent an option. Gimme a shout if you need any help on the hydro Billy, i'd suggest DWC as it's just easy as fuck and as cheap as you want to make it. 

I just slept for about 14 hours and me food poisoning has fled, and god damn it feels good waking up without any residual booze in your system. On that note time to get to this event and get absolutely mashed, tempted to take my volcano and the roll of bag with me and go a touch nuts. hmmmm. So much for saving this money, maybe i'll win it back in poker or monopoly  that or i'll get em all super duper baked and rob em all blind


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 27, 2011)

morning all just woke up to my first ever problem with mites fuk sake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> impressive batch of plants don - what sort of set up are you running? I'm only half way through my first grow, 400W HPS + soil, but already wondering about ways to improve my grow room...


 cheers man, i run 2 x 600w hps/mh mix, coco with canna nutes. mixture of airpots and autopots.

switching to coco made a big difference as did the airpots. the autopots have been a bit of a pain in the arse but they yield big time


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2011)

Just tended all me plants prior to dashing off for the weekend. The first black rose is a male so not as happy as i'd like but hey, i can cross it and make some funk!  The rom still ent shown so i'm staying positive. I swear 90% of regular beans i sow turn out male, can get a bit annoying, gonna be cheese on the menu for a while longer i guess.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2011)

Why not buy femd seeds ttt. Infact I can return the favour. I got 1 fruity chronic and 1 white siberian. Yours if u want


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2011)

3 hours of fireman sam...ah love babysitting. bollocks, ahm gonna boot ma fuckin birds teeth out for this.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2011)

Hahahahaha, get it right up yeeee. Im off tae Weedgie land tae get smashed


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2011)

ah hope ye get raped up an alley ya hacket cunt. ....at least its keepin me aff the swally, problem is ah canny get out tae pick ma tic up and ahm supposed tae be scorin later. ah well jist have tae be the morra.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 27, 2011)

I've got this plant I think may be hemp, I've posted about this before, seed came from the apparently dodgy cannabisseeds.com, it took 5 weeks of 12/12 to show sex, and now another ten days later its still only got just a few pistils, the flowers are not showing any signs of developing at all. So is this just bird seed hemp? I am about ready to call time on this slacker and give it the chop, it's taking up valuable space in the grow room (big plant!) blocking the light, raising the humidity and costing me for nutes, anybody got any advice?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2011)

wot about taking it a walk and planting it outdoors?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2011)

So the SAS have been in Libya in traditional arab dress.

Shows the length they have to go to to stop being shot by the fucking yanks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2011)

Heya all, how are we all this weekend? Its my first day off in 5 weeks so gonna chill have a bit of a smoke n later do some ,much needed work in the tent methinks


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2011)

morning all, 3 fuckin times ah was woken last nite by sum fuckin spastics in my block of flats. if i hadnt had my wee lad with me i'd probably be in jail for assault.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've just bought a Pakistani doll.
It's very realistic.
You wind it up and it stinks for 10 minutes.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

mornin uk growers ,hows the grows goin..ill put a update on later if anyone want to see it..


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2011)

My wife said she's leaving me because she can't cope with my God complex.

So I smote her an almighty blow. And great was her suffering.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

this threads moving slow these days ey, im off pike fishin tomorrow down at loch lommond, weathers pretty gash at the min so wish me luck


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2011)

i never purposely go fishin for pike, i always go for trout. although i regularly catch pike.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin uk growers ,hows the grows goin..ill put a update on later if anyone want to see it..


Grow is lookin dank thanks kev updated this mornin if u can sneak a peak lol wot with u bein a mod now my sig is workin now thanks to u!!


----------



## hibbzy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all just thought i would show where my plant is at right now took this morning


View attachment 1757687
View attachment 1757688View attachment 1757689


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

aye there ugly fuckers and a pain in the ass but bought a shit load of mackerel lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

i forgot to add *ACID TEST*, you should probably just chuck that mutant plant. If it took 5 weeks to show sex its probably not gonna be worth your time tbh mate.


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 28, 2011)

me ladies still lovin the southern weather.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

yea mate ill have a look now take a hit on my sig and thanks about the mod job mate,im mod on general forum..


cheddar1985 said:


> Grow is lookin dank thanks kev updated this mornin if u can sneak a peak lol wot with u bein a mod now my sig is workin now thanks to u!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey WoW , u up in Scotland????? Had a great weekend up in Glasgow. Must have been shagging. Can't remember but Im pissing all over the place


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

great result for rangers and especially my team united 8-2 special that


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Rangers played total shite. Scottish football is finished. You will never see Rangers or Celtic in the Champions league ever again. That u a mod now Kev. Im a firm believer that "anyone who has the desire to be in power, should never be allowed any power" lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks lol...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Just fucking about Kev. Im sure you won't get all power hungry and start giving me infractions for say shit like "Americans are the fucking dumbest race on the planet". I might just start a thread. lol


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i forgot to add *ACID TEST*, you should probably just chuck that mutant plant. If it took 5 weeks to show sex its probably not gonna be worth your time tbh mate.


cheers, it's done, I was reluctant but now its gone I feel better, leasons learned and all that


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey WoW , u up in Scotland????? Had a great weekend up in Glasgow. Must have been shagging. Can't remember but Im pissing all over the place


am indeed mate, just for the week. im off glasgow either thursday or tuesday night I think. my 2 step bros have both been saying SPL is done for, one is celtic n the other is rangers. apparently the entire attendance for SPL was 40k the other week, bare in mind celtic n rangers were both away but that's still shit. 



AcidTest said:


> cheers, it's done, I was reluctant but now its gone I feel better, leasons learned and all that


only lesson to be learned is that there are mutants out there lol. 

edit: youre quick kev, was gonna tell ye to ban that fool haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> am indeed mate, just for the week. im off glasgow either thursday or tuesday night I think. my 2 step bros have both been saying SPL is done for, one is celtic n the other is rangers. apparently the entire attendance for SPL was 40k the other week, bare in mind celtic n rangers were both away but that's still shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would invite you for a smoke but your more of a lightweight than me. lol If you need anything m8, just give me a shout, Im not far away


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 29, 2011)

haha orite cheers man, im with my not-so-chill side of the family anyway


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

"not-so-chilled" I know the feeling. Whatch you don't get eaten by the loch ness monster


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Im fucking sat here at work an Im like, where is everycunt. Nobody told me it was a bank holiday. Going to grab some brekkie then back home


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2011)

.............or stabbed and turned in to haggis! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> .............or stabbed and turned in to haggis! lol


.........Or raped and turned into a sex slave by big Hamish McTaggert. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol................get ya sen home billy you daft sod, everycunt in britain nos its bank holiday! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice session and a bit of paintin lol cant beat bank holidays bro especially wen your gettin paid for fuck all!!


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im fucking sat here at work an Im like, where is everycunt. Nobody told me it was a bank holiday. Going to grab some brekkie then back home


ha lol you are mad as a hatter....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got a phone call from the bird. She doesn't start work till 12 today, so Im holding off going home till then. She will give me orders to do shit if I go home just now. Ive had a PS3 for some time now and thats me just got onto the Network. Enjoying Team deathmatches on Black Ops


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 29, 2011)

Mornin guys, 

i go t a bit of a problem here.. my 17 year old son has just turned up on the doorstep after leaving a home for a year up north with his gf. He has seen my plants and i'm afraid to say i dont trust him and his mouth at all.

Anyone near East devon/dorset wanna take em on outdoor or finish them off inside . i've got a 600w hps. ??

just got back from mushroom foraging and had this hit me .. shit !! but cant take the risk leaving them in my garden. 

Gutted.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> Mornin guys,
> 
> i go t a bit of a problem here.. my 17 year old son has just turned up on the doorstep after leaving a home for a year up north with his gf. He has seen my plants and i'm afraid to say i dont trust him and his mouth at all.
> 
> ...


Shit man. Can you not offer him a cash incentive???? Bad news if you can't trust your own son


----------



## pavement50 (Aug 29, 2011)

well technically he's my wifes son and no i dont trust the fucker! and no way am i going to offer him cash. plus at 17 we all have big bloody mouths, his mouth dropped when he saw them and wowed .. plants like that for sure he'll be telling his mates about..
they've been vegging since march and have just entered flowering.. i can get myself to really get rid of them and i'd take the gamble but my wife says NO


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 29, 2011)

just tell him if he opens his mouth about to anyone you'll gut him bow to stern..


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

If the wife is harping in your ear though Mantiszn its a different story. Your going to struggle with them indoors. Alot of stretching still to be done. Why not find a south sloping hill, somewhere out the way. Hire a van and take them there. Problem solved. As for the step son, send him back up North, me and dura will deal with him. lol


----------



## hibbzy (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just got a phone call from the bird. She doesn't start work till 12 today, so Im holding off going home till then. She will give me orders to do shit if I go home just now. Ive had a PS3 for some time now and thats me just got onto the Network. Enjoying Team deathmatches on Black Ops


great game takes up way to much of my time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2011)

there's no reason to be such a fucking cunt in a public forum..

all i said was that it was a bitch to clone.. not impossible 

firstly all i do for cloning is put a cutting in a glass of water.. this is usually fine for me and i usually have roots in about a week on most strains.. however it didn't work with the psychosis..

i have no propagator and i don't even use cloning gel... so yes it probably is my method.. but it does not change the fact that it does not root as quickly as any other strain i have tried... most people that have it agree that it usually takes longer than most..

doubt you even have proper psychosis..

by the way don't bother replying you've been blocked..

thanks..


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

What the fuck is going on. hahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What the fuck is going on. hahahaha


aint hard to confuse the fucking scots is it lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

By my understanding, I reckon u r a vodka drinking, space cake muncher southern fairy who has got annoyed at Mantz for saying the cosis is murder to clone. Am I close?????


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

But I can't find the post, but I did see it. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2011)

lolol not annoyed i was just winding him up i like the mantz and he nos it, that pm message cracked up tho lolololol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2011)

I come back from a break to find a ranty post mouthing people off calling them cunts and am unable to find a single post that would justify it. Nice one, really builds that community spirit  If you're going to insult someone have the sense to include a quote so the rest of the forum doesn't just think *you *are the cunt... hehe. Get the arguments out in the open so those not invovled have soething good to read 

That aside, good weekend so far folk? I've been drunk for the better part of it and am desperately trying to chill down a bit in prep for work tomorrow  still got a case of beer to get rid of though, hmm  I lost my poker game quite substantially. Was a bit of a boring time though, took along a big jar of weed for peoples enjoyment and noone would smoke any of it as well, bunch of fucking wannabe stoner poofta cuntbags! so just had a bunch of joints on my own. I decided to compromise and roll one 1/2 and 1/2 bayy and weed and they still bitched. They also bitched about the smell of the cheese. Faggots!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

I bet it fucking did. lololol U r missed on here m8. No chance in coming back?????


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I come back from a break to find a ranty post mouthing people off calling them cunts and am unable to find a single post that would justify it. Nice one, really builds that community spirit  If you're going to insult someone have the sense to include a quote so the rest of the forum doesn't just think *you *arethe cunt...


Hes prob drank 2 much Vodka. lol


----------



## Airwave (Aug 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I come back from a break to find a ranty post mouthing people off calling them cunts and am unable to find a single post that would justify it. Nice one, really builds that community spirit  If you're going to insult someone have the sense to include a quote so the rest of the forum doesn't just think *you *are the cunt...
> 
> That aside, good weekend so far folk? I've been drunk for the better part of it and am desperately trying to chill down a bit in prep for work tomorrow  still got a case of beer to get rid of though, hmm  I lost my poker game quite substantially. Was a bit of a boring time though, took along a big jar of weed for peoples enjoyment and noone would smoke any of it as well, bunch of fucking wannabe stoner poofta cuntbags! so just had a bunch of joints on my own. I decided to compromise and roll one 1/2 and 1/2 bayy and weed and they still bitched. They also bitched about the smell of the cheese. Faggots!


I'm currently debating whether or not to stick a knife in my sisters boyfriend because he keeps fucking with me. But apart from that, everything is so, so.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy fuck Airwave, thats a bit out the blue. What u mean by "fucking"


----------



## Airwave (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Holy fuck Airwave, thats a bit out the blue. What u mean by "fucking"


In short: He's a sulking, financially piss-taking, little bitch and it's provoking me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah I see. Just an all round loser. Stabbing seems a bit harsh, why not a friendly, polite warning. I always feel a threat is stronger coming from someone who is calm and polite. How does your sister feel??


----------



## Airwave (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ah I see. Just an all round loser. Stabbing seems a bit harsh, why not a friendly, polite warning. I always feel a threat is stronger coming from someone who is calm and polite. How does your sister feel??


It's all complicated, which is why I don't just do it.

And as for the friendly polite warning: Never met many welsh people? We're the most stubborn people you will ever meet.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It's all complicated, which is why I don't just do it.
> 
> And as for the friendly polite warning: Never met many welsh people? We're the most stubborn people you will ever meet.


Just fucking stab him then. lol

Yeah worked in Cardiff once. Loads of fucking slags. Loved it. Loads of young guys full of steriods though, Cunts with no neck and no hair.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a jar of void  only looks to be about an ounce and a half but whooo, something different, let's see how it smokes.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

so many odd people on this thread............it scares me


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

they are all clever monkeys


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2011)

What are you del, some kind of disco pirate?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What are you del, some kind of disco pirate?


why a disco pirate? .....and what is a dico pirate ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have a jar of void  only looks to be about an ounce and a half but whooo, something different, let's see how it smokes.


thought u had given up smoking?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

anybody fancy a wee game of black ops ps3????


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 29, 2011)

Time for another Q - Humidity - my air intake is direct from outside, and I'm finding the humidity in the grow room is pretty similar to outside, maybe a bit higher, so about 65% on a dry day, and up to 75 or even 80 if the weather is wet and raining. Is this too high? do I need to worry about it? I've got 200m/hr of air direct from outside passing through so I'm guessing that a de-humidifier would make little or no difference?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2011)

Not topped, just stopped due to no real desire, but if different weed get's me toasty mashed then thumbs up


----------



## senny (Aug 29, 2011)

yo this is my first grow let me no what you think i using dutch pro nutes going good so far could do with tricks and tips for bigger yield when ther ready for floweringtheres on 14 days between these pictures


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> "not-so-chilled" I know the feeling. Whatch you don't get eaten by the loch ness monster


yeh they dont have any problem with guzzling a bottle of wine a night but any speak of drugs an noooooo, its not on. i was speaking to this fit shop assistant in edinburgh and said i was off up to loch lommond, she was scottish btw, and she said "is that where the loch ness monster is" i was like " .... ..... errrr, that would be in loch ness" lmao, it is true what the say about good looks and brains  



newuserlol said:


> there's no reason to be such a fucking cunt in a public forum..
> 
> all i said was that it was a bitch to clone.. not impossible
> 
> ...


didnt realise you did just water for cloning bob, got a pretty good success rate with it though! ps, if you wanna stay annonymous we all know youre the guy who does lots of lololols ... lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2011)

might use my special powers bill n make this message disapear too lmao


----------



## ganjaman1945 (Aug 29, 2011)

200 for cheese, any1 grew tangerine dream be4 ive only worked wiv indicas


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 30, 2011)

haha fuck knows how you delete your post ....

I havent really heard much good about TD, too many phenos apparently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

saw a few pics of the stuff they were giving out at last years cannabis cup . the TD had powdery mildew!?


----------



## mears220 (Aug 30, 2011)

ganjaman1945 said:


> 200 for cheese, any1 grew tangerine dream be4 ive only worked wiv indicas


check this thread hes grown td- https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm.html


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

powdery mildrew i had it last grow pretty bad too, i caught it from some1 and also my conditions then allowed it to thrive, that 30oz wasnt covered in no powdery mildrew tho it all smoked and was donated without a single complaint or omg thats got mold, all i used was a few soakings of some stuff called neem repel i was spraying big plants 3wks into flower again without any probs or complaints about dodgy flavours in the smoke.

finally im a lazy cunt i didnt particulary go nuts with a big clean carnt afford the shut down time but im 2wks into 12/12 of my next grow without a single sign of PM, when i caught the PM i was shitting it finking fuck there gos my crop BOLLACKS more internet shite, yeah i no it can be bad but not like people wana make out.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> powdery mildrew i had it last grow pretty bad too, i caught it from some1 and also my conditions then allowed it to thrive, that 30oz wasnt covered in no powdery mildrew tho it all smoked and was donated without a single complaint or omg thats got mold, all i used was a few soakings of some stuff called neem repel i was spraying big plants 3wks into flower again without any probs or complaints about dodgy flavours in the smoke.
> 
> finally im a lazy cunt i didnt particulary go nuts with a big clean carnt afford the shut down time but im 2wks into 12/12 of my next grow without a single sign of PM, when i caught the PM i was shitting it finking fuck there gos my crop BOLLACKS more internet shite, yeah i no it can be bad but not like people wana make out.


Just flogged 40g of powdery mildrew shitty weed for £200. Guy was going to chuck it out. Sellers market. It smelled like mushrooms.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

hmmmmm smokin spores tonight lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

some guy was kind enough to give me his business card this weekend.. 

err thanks.. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just flogged 40g of powdery mildrew shitty weed for £200. Guy was going to chuck it out. Sellers market. It smelled like mushrooms.lol


maybe mine wasnt PM then? shore looked like it tho? but that end product smoked exactly how it should n smelled just like the livers,pyscho n slh should do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

few snaps from this morning.

















 5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

top stuff mate................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

ta del, feels like months since i had any buds to ogle.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

i like that tall one, guna be a mighty long cola mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

aye should be a good baseball bat cola. its qrazy train x cheesequake, stinks to feck


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thought u had given up smoking?


what you doing back .. piss off ya gret fekin caaaant lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

lol...hows the uk growers today...all the grows producing fine buds i hope...finally got my signature working thanks to dst so my updates on there..been reading up on l.e.ds billy and they look like they might be gettin better and better


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what you doing back .. piss off ya gret fekin caaaant lol


honest truth robbiep split with the missus again back on the vods and bored as fuck lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

gonna get the cam out in the next few days to show you some real trees, got 2 livers in a 1.2x1.2mtr tent with a 600hps they had a 6-7wk veg and i repotted a week before 12/12 into 65ltr+ pots they already 10days into 12/12 n fucking huge already.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

Back with a bang then mate!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

Still carrying me headache courtesy of the weekend. Had a nasty experience in work that near resulted in 30 eggs being thrown across the kitchen, picked up a tray from the box and lo and behlod on the next tray down was a spider bigger than the eggs themselves, must ave put a few pints of adrenalin through me in half a second, was shaking for a while afterwards. So big you could hear it as it ran across the cardboard. If there's one thing i hate more than sharks it's fucking spiders. Seems every hour or so i find a baby spider dangling from my, gonna crack before too long!

So that was my day


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

whats pastrami ttt? i no its a cold meat but what meat beef,pork???


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

Random question but ok. Typically moo but can be baa or oink if needs be. Not a fan myself largely because the majority of stuff you buy, well it's a litle bit of all of the animal, no thanks! Even faggots ent as nasty as things like pastrami can be. I've been trying to think of a source of income other than having to find local work as a means of supplying a good house, and i've been toying with the idea of building/buying a bunch of smokers and dryers. Figure there could be quite a market, that is to say enough to pay bills and mortgage, for things like genuine jerky, biltong, bacon, salami's etc. I have a few friends who've delved into it, one of em is the Bath Pig chorizo, that stuff simply shot off the ground. I reckon there could be a market for something more than Coan biltong. Fuck, if you could walk into a pub and get a bowl of fresh jerky/biltong with your pints it would kick some arse. Who wants to finance me and well, there would be copious amounts of ganja grown too  let's start a self sufficient commune  hehe. Me odl man was telling me all about Tot ness or however it's spelt, gonna have to get myself down there for a visit pronto

Minority reports a really fucking long film!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

biltong is rough m8 fucking rough i went hunting in south africa a few yrs ago shot a huge deer type thingy called a blessbok i just wanted to shot something not eat it so i gave it to the workers and they made biltong out of alot of it fucking disgusting nastyness is biltong.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

Absolutely nothing wrong wiht it. It's just dried beef  tasty as fuck if done right  Not too different to a salami or parma ham etc in concept. Maybe those bush nihga's have nop skillz. Not sure how i'd enjoy biltong made from a large deer though, that's gonna be tough and it's most likely gonna be one hell of a strong flavour, as is typical with most game anumals, i mean hell, i'm not a big fan of venison as it is  flavour is too strong, biltong will only strenghten and deepen that flavour. How long did they take to do it? I don't enjoy it too much unless it's had at least 4 days in the drying process.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong wiht it. It's just dried beef  tasty as fuck if done right  Not too different to a salami or parma ham etc in concept. Maybe those bush nihga's have nop skillz. Not sure how i'd enjoy biltong made from a large deer though, that's gonna be tough and it's most likely gonna be one hell of a strong flavour, as is typical with most game anumals.


i thought it was dried/spiced any type of meat? they use to make it out of all different game animals, i didnt like it m8 after seeing it hung for good nows how long outside n the filth of south africa lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

Haha, beef is best  Filth of south afria doesn't sound too appealing. I like the clean EHO and H&S environment of the local SA butchers place  I've had great biltong and iv'e had shite i've thrown straight in the bin.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey newuserlol did you theck your threads?????? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey newuserlol did you theck your threads?????? lmao


speak english you northan fucking monkey lol what threck mean? n hows ya livers doing? also u got a beut of a pheno in that slh real tastey n WoW right a amazing high.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

He said "theck" not "threck" ya bleary eyed muppet, and i beleive if speaking English, the word 'does' would have been used  You shall be known as the Pot


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

whats threck mean then? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

that's the word you made up ya drunken sausage  he said "theck" which i would make an assumption to mean check


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol shit nowt worse is they,............................... livers are doin amazin bro there growin quick as and the slh has cheered me up no end after losin the psyco
So did you CHECK your threads? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> that's the word you made up ya drunken sausage  he said "theck" which i would make an assumption to mean check


cheers for clearing that up ttt im new ya no get confused lol

anyway i been lurking whats going on with canada? u still going? i spent bout 2months living on a boat in a town called kingston bout 2-3hrs drive from toronto, real nice country and people too.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure what the crack is yet. My mate should be abck from Haiti in a week or so so will get a chance to sit down with a joint and discuss things. He's heading out around october and if i do i'd be out around January once i get a work visa then grab a flat for me and him to stay in. Then 4 or 5 months of working and skiing. Although another friend has now been out there for years and years somehow so if he can show me how to evade getting deported, might just stick over there and start growing  Chances are i won't go as i'm an utterly useless cunt but the thought is appealing. Bit of a fear that i'll get over there and not enjoy it, pretty much any and everything i do in life is simply a distraction for my dislike of life


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol shit nowt worse is they,............................... livers are doin amazin bro there growin quick as and the slh has cheered me up no end after losin the psyco
> So did you CHECK your threads? lol


you smoking crack or meth 2night instead of weed??? lmao what ya on about geezer? i just ada look at my subscribed threads on the old name nowt new???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

I wrote a load a daft shit in the new threads of yours bro today at work forgot to subscribe tho havent you lol??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I wrote a load a daft shit in the new threads of yours bro today at work forgot to subscribe tho havent you lol??


m8 i aint done any new thread of me own in this name? hows that crack? gisa pipe ya stingey fuck lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

I think he's talking about his recent replies to airpots? T.H seeds and How to PPm???  that crack appears to be pretty good stuff, keep hold of that number fella


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

If you click on your user name go to your profile and go on.... find all starded threads........theres 4 youve started and replied in lol have you been on that meth again or you got alzheimers???? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

i was tempted to say shut it ya muppet lmao but i was polite instead dez is a good member but newuserlol aint gonna be mister polite for ever, half the uk side of the site seems to be muppetvile nowdays fuck i only been gone a few wks lolol


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 30, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> Time for another Q - Humidity - my air intake is direct from outside, and I'm finding the humidity in the grow room is pretty similar to outside, maybe a bit higher, so about 65% on a dry day, and up to 75 or even 80 if the weather is wet and raining. Is this too high? do I need to worry about it? I've got 200m/hr of air direct from outside passing through so I'm guessing that a de-humidifier would make little or no difference?


bump - any thoughts guys?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> bump - any thoughts guys?


yes u need to worry but if remember rightly ur worry bout anything m8 lol 80% is way too high for late flower n good good chance ur get mold.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

No idea i'm araid mate, never had a humidity reader thing and gave up on a themometer years ago. No idea what goes on in my cab  I just start worrying as it goes wrong, fuck getting my panties in a twist prior to anything happening  Ahhh, the art of being a lazy fuck


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 30, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yes u need to worry but if remember rightly ur worry bout anything m8 lol 80% is way too high for late flower n good good chance ur get mold.


ok, any ideas what to do about it given my setup?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

What system you usin Acid? you got loads of water in there? cos 65% on a dry day is way high i have to put a bucket with a rag in to keep mine up its like 30-35 with out it it brings it up to the 40+
Where do you live the rainforest?? lol just fuckin about mate but iver your gage int right or you got a lot of water in there evaporatin, even when we had loads a rain the other day i think it went up to 50% so i didnt full the bucket up
When we had that hot humid weather few months back my grow was at like 70% with no bucket in there and i ended up with mold bro 
Hope you sort it man


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Get a de humidifier. SIMPLES


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What system you usin Acid? you got loads of water in there? cos 65% on a dry day is way high i have to put a bucket with a rag in to keep mine up its like 30-35 with out it it brings it up to the 40+
> Where do you live the rainforest?? lol just fuckin about mate but iver your gage int right or you got a lot of water in there evaporatin, even when we had loads a rain the other day i think it went up to 50% so i didnt full the bucket up
> When we had that hot humid weather few months back my grow was at like 70% with no bucket in there and i ended up with mold bro
> Hope you sort it man


grow room is an outhouse, like for storing gardening tools and bikes etc. air intake is from outside, no heating, 200m/hr ventilation, since I've had the grow lamp and ventilation in there it's seems good and dry in the room no damp or anything, I sweep up the dust every week or so lol
growing in soil - maybe i could wrap the pots to reduce evaporation? 
maybe gauge is off, I put it outside on a sunny day and it read 65% ??


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Get a de humidifier. SIMPLES


I think I might try one but I'm not sure if it's gonna make any difference with the air intake coming direct from outside??


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Turn off the air intake


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

And it will make a big difference


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Its a de-humidify you want acid dont listen to bill lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

feck me , he's back for 2 minutes and the uk thread is back to life , its been quiet and boring as fuck for ages with out ya mate ! 

All hail the vodka swigging southern faggot fairy  ! 

you gotta watch what you say now when your abit tipsy mate , kev's the new mod in town!


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Turn off the air intake


there's no fan on the intake just a screened vent


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Jesus. Close it fucking off.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

Look at the sister bashing northern twats pure envy of us southern lads and out ability to keep things lively, ya bunch of dreary incomprehensible cunts


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey pukka its a dehumidifier. Thats its fucking name. Now whats my name bitch.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

That freaky midget thing is on C4. Fucking angry midgets getting mad wae it


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Look at the sister bashing northern twats pure envy of us southern lads and out ability to keep things lively, ya bunch of dreary incomprehensible cunts


baaah get to bed , early start for you tomoz ? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That freaky midget thing is on C4. Fucking angry midgets getting mad wae it


haha just got the missus to flick over to it , wtf is it all about !! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Ive not stopped laughing m8. Funnier than pukka telling someone to buy a de humidity.lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

some of ma gals......not seagals..............not steven seagals.........just me gals


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

dehumidify billy.. get it right



supersillybilly said:


> Ive not stopped laughing m8. Funnier than pukka telling someone to buy a de humidity.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Look at the sister bashing northern twats pure envy of us southern lads and out ability to keep things lively, ya bunch of dreary incomprehensible cunts


You shandy drinkin fairys couldnt keep things lively with a once of cheng up ya snouts and as for the sister bashin no chance of that off you puffs get battered lmao



supersillybilly said:


> Hey pukka its a dehumidifier. Thats its fucking name. Now whats my name bitch.lol


supersillyfuckinbilly lol..............poor lad would be sound orderin a humidify when he's 80% already tho wont he ey? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> some of ma gals......not seagals..............not steven seagals.........just me gals


how about sanmiguel ? ... well maybe not gal , but 1st thing i could think off lol , whats size pots that biggest plant in del (the pic of all 3)


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

couple of lemon skunk........


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> kev's the new mod in town!


God help us all! I think i'll treat his "power" as i do Cameron's, he can go get fucked if he thinks he'll get respect from me cus he's a mod  If kev's who's representing us as a mod i'd rather not use the forum.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how about sanmiguel ? ... well maybe not gal , but 1st thing i could think off lol , whats size pots that biggest plant in del (the pic of all 3)


think its around 6.5 maybe 7 litres........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Pukka stick to electricity m8. Read and take in de hu mid i fier


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

i have no idea what size my pots are there just square pots .. haha


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

i used to know a mod................used to wear a duffal coat with a bullseye on the back and ride a scooter


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

wtf is dura on this fine night of ripping each other apart on RIU ?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i have no idea what size my pots are there just square pots .. haha


what size are your pots?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

I want a midget for christmas


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube]QZB7OFRUrA0[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Duras sometimes g/f came round. Prob watching bridget jones.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what size are your pots?


is there a way to work it out ?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I want a midget for christmas


me too.......but i only want a small 1.............


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> is there a way to work it out ?


yeah if they roll then they are round pots..if they dont then they are square,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> is there a way to work it out ?


Fill them with water and se how much they hold  If not well, i think calculating the volume of a cylinder or there abouts isn't GCSE maths ya bozo


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Setup and batted out the park by delboy. Hahahahaha. Quality


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fill them with water and se how much they hold  If not well, i think calculating the volume of a cylinder or there abouts isn't GCSE maths ya bozo


how would i calculate the size of a cylinder in a square pot ya plank !! pmsl


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah if they roll then they are round pots..if they dont then they are square,,,,,,,,,,,,


thats not size thats shape ... i aint gettin on no plane FOOL ! hahah


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fill them with water and se how much they hold  If not well, i think calculating the volume of a cylinder or there abouts isn't GCSE maths ya bozo


whats a gcse.......where can i buy 1......is it like a ph or ec meter


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Pukka will know. Hes good with words. Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fill them with water and se how much they hold  If not well, i think calculating the volume of a cylinder or there abouts isn't GCSE maths ya bozo


i tried to fill em with water but after 5 hours and after getting up to 10,000 litres i realised the holes in the bottom where giving me false readings


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

Sometimes, when I'm bored, I like to buy four KitKat Chunkys, melt them a little bit, stick them together and then pretend I'm a midget eating a normal sized KitKat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Good giggle. I cant press the like thing on this stupid smart phone


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Sometimes, when I'm bored, I like to buy four KitKat Chunkys, melt them a little bit, stick them together and then pretend I'm a midget eating a normal sized KitKat.


hahah thats quality


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

A paedophile has sex with a midget.

Should've gone to Specsavers!


.... filling in for dura here


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

this rep stuff is bollocks, iv just gave out loads of fukin rep and it still tells me i cant give it out until iv spreads the love ! , how many people am i meant to rep !!!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

rep is like aids man... gotta spread it around...


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

has jimmy been around lately ? anyone else her use hesi nutes ? iv got a Q


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

damnit.. its xmas in the dwarf house.. why aren't they dressed like elves.. ffs


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

anyone here heard of blue crack ? my mates just got 5 , apparently the bloke he got them off says he's pulled 10 oz off each plant in soil ... ill believe that when i see it ... he rekons he got 200oz of 20 plants


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

he was here a few days ago asking about light rail movers... i think it was him anyway



RobbieP said:


> has jimmy been around lately ? anyone else her use hesi nutes ? iv got a Q


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Not heard from jimmy in a week or so. Think I have to change from hydro. I will practically give the systems away. Need to be picked up though.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

green crack maybe?

unless he's crossed it with a blueberry or summit..



RobbieP said:


> anyone here heard of blue crack ? my mates just got 5 , apparently the bloke he got them off says he's pulled 10 oz off each plant in soil ... ill believe that when i see it ... he rekons he got 200oz of 20 plants


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Need alot of space to pull 200 from 20. I know a guy who does 100 sog and roughly gets 200


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

its a tall order...


billy you like that little claire dontcha... i like the way she falls over.. helplessly...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to go into that house and just start smacking every midget an uppercut. Loads just flying everywhere.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

we could have a dawrf tossing contest

[video=youtube;bd-sfqzFdmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd-sfqzFdmk[/video]

[video=youtube;tbr8qNMgCR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbr8qNMgCR4[/video]



supersillybilly said:


> I would love to go into that house and just start smacking every midget an uppercut. Loads just flying everywhere.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Mantz, that doesnt sound right.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pukka stick to electricity m8. Read and take in de hu mid i fier





supersillybilly said:


> Pukka will know. Hes good with words. Lol


You do know im gunna.... sorry.. goin to get you everytime you spell sumfin..... sorry.. something wrong billy dont you, witch with you thick scots is goin to be all the time mate lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You do know im gunna.... sorry.. goin to get you everytime you spell sumfin..... sorry.. something wrong billy dont you, witch with you thick scots is goin to be all the time mate lol


bet he pulls you on your spelling of witch


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

If u put a er at the end of something with a y it changes to ier. No?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

and goin...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

you love tossing dwarfs...



supersillybilly said:


> Mantz, that doesnt sound right.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Pukka google "dehumidifier" please and apology accepted. Do I cut the blue or red wire to reactivate ur brain.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Damm ur cock would look massive if they were tossing u.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

pure thc crystal spliff just rolled ... weed is looow lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Night night roberto


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

theres a new clearasil advert that keeps saying "awsome" annoying american tossers but all it reminds me off is the miz from the wwe !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

I hold my hands up i cant spell for toffee and to be honest dont give a shit, im always doin it, always have done to much weed mate half of time i forget how to spell daft small words dont matter if you no what im sayin does it ey?
And dont no how you scotts of got the cheek anyhow with hows you lot talk lol.....sayin that us yorkshire bozs arnt much better lol
And as for the wires i went red to red black to black blue to bits!!! my brains mush bro, but got some good storys turnin it that way


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how would i calculate the size of a cylinder in a square pot ya plank !! pmsl



Well if ya can't work out the volume of a square pot I'm sat genuinely worrying about ya intelligence  and as to calculating a cylinder in a square pot that's easy  take rye length of 1 side and divide by 2, that's your radius, then Pi x r squared x height of pot  hehe


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Wheres wowzer hes missed a good night i no he loves the banter to lol, an wheres newuser gone? do you think he's updatin his new threads?!? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

...................



PUKKA BUD said:


> I hold my hands up *I* can*'*t spell for toffee and to be honest *I* don*'*t give a shit, *I'*m always doin*g* it, always have done*,* to*o* much weed mate*.* *H*alf of *the* time *I* forget how to spell daft small words do*esn'*t matter if you *k*no*w* what *I'*m sayin*g* does it *h*ey?
> 
> 
> And *I* don*'*t *k*no*w* how you *S*cots got the cheek anyhow with how*'*s you lot talk lol.....sayin*g* that us yorkshire bo*y*s arn*'*t much better lol
> And as for the wires *I* went red to red black to black blue to bits!!! my brains mush bro, but got some good stor*ie*s turnin*g* it that way


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well if ya can't work out the volume of a square pot I'm sat genuinely worrying about ya intelligence  and as to calculating a cylinder in a square pot that's easy  take rye length of 1 side and divide by 2, that's your radius, then Pi x r squared x height of pot  hehe


im just a dumb stoned northern retard lol !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Smarty pants!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> and going...


Haaahaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

i was opinting out your spelling mistake in your previous post you pecker



PUKKA BUD said:


> Haaahaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

i did that on porpoise i swear...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Did ya bollox was just gunna have ya for it lmao pecker


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i was opinting out your spelling mistake in your previous post you pecker


I was you old boy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

And how come every 1s pickin on me, 1st poxy newuser then mardy billy now computer nerd mant......what have i done??? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

new user got me good the other day... i had a rant at him...



PUKKA BUD said:


> And how come every 1s pickin on me, 1st poxy newuser then mardy billy now computer nerd mant......what have i done??? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd already twiged but seen him get a few lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

why am i comp nerd? haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Cos you got thick glasses on, coverd in spots and a big shiney brace on ya teeth and sit on the comp for hours a day playin wow lol
No mate just noticed your always quick with the vids pics info and what not


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

damn.. you nailed it..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

They you go, see what i mean nerd lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you half wolf?!? lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2011)

Right im off to bed night, night x


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

night fukka.. err i mean pukka


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 30, 2011)

im pissed n these last few pages have had me in tears. top class entertianment fellas



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye should be a good baseball bat cola. its qrazy train x cheesequake, stinks to feck


looks a lot like my mystery at 4 don, bet shes stronger though lol










[/QUOTE]


----------



## k3nz1387 (Aug 30, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> grow room is an outhouse, like for storing gardening tools and bikes etc. air intake is from outside, no heating, 200m/hr ventilation, since I've had the grow lamp and ventilation in there it's seems good and dry in the room no damp or anything, I sweep up the dust every week or so lol
> growing in soil - maybe i could wrap the pots to reduce evaporation?
> maybe gauge is off, I put it outside on a sunny day and it read 65% ??


hey acid, you can do a salt test on your hygrometer to see how much your meter is off. just google it. i had to do the same coz i was gettin crazy readings and my meter was off by 20%


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im just a dumb stoned northern retard lol !


And finally the truth comes out 

Started the day with iron bru, it can only go well from here  So true to form, sods law,, well it'll blatantly be a shit day


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone here heard of blue crack ? my mates just got 5 , apparently the bloke he got them off says he's pulled 10 oz off each plant in soil ... ill believe that when i see it ... he rekons he got 200oz of 20 plants


found this on grass city "Blue Crack is a mix between 2 popular strains Blue Dream and Green Crack. The aroma of the musky blue dream is apparent in this cross. For those who have tried blue dream before know the smell to it is definitely unique to it's own, and it holds the same with the Blue Crack. 

In terms of flavor.. there is not a whole lot of flavor to this one however it is very mellow and woodsy. This is a great cerebral sativa strain in terms of potency!




"


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 31, 2011)

how many watts did he use robbie? its most likely bull shit but possible I guess. I wish we could get blue dream over here, its meant to be amazing.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;iGlrobvb-ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGlrobvb-ao[/video]



WOWgrow said:


> how many watts did he use robbie? its most likely bull shit but possible I guess. I wish we could get blue dream over here, its meant to be amazing.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

Also dr greenthumb seeds.. Is there anyway to get them here in the uk? Can't see anything on the site about international shipping... Looking for the matanuska thunderfuck


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Im finished with trying all these different strains. That cheddar said something that made sense to me. Pick a good strain, easy to grow, good result and stick with it and learn the strain and get the most out of it you can. Makes sense, so Im sticking with......................................................................................................................................................................Ill get back to uz.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Also dr greenthumb seeds.. Is there anyway to get them here in the uk? Can't see anything on the site about international shipping... Looking for the matanuska thunderfuck


I just googled ur name m8. Is that all u?????


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeh but Billy you growing for gold... It doesn't matter for you..

A lot of peeps like to experience and try new things.. Just cos I found a nice whiskey doesn't mean that's all I'm going to drink...

Also I find I get strain tolerance if I smoke too much of the same bud.. Need to switch it up


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Yeh but Billy you growing for gold... It doesn't matter for you..
> 
> A lot of peeps like to experience and try new things.. Just cos I found a nice whiskey doesn't mean that's all I'm going to drink...
> 
> Also I find a get strain tolerance if I smoke too much of the same bud.. Need to switch it up


Never thought of it that way. Its all about the money. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpbbuaIA3Ds


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

Some of it haha.. 

Yeh I really should've put something else as a username.. Only realised too late it would be impossible to fukken change



supersillybilly said:


> I just googled ur name m8. Is that all u?????


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

I may have to pull a new user someday


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

A bout a paranoia has just come over me. Just googled my name. Shit. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.sillybilly.ie/corporate.html 

think your safe bill


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

hahahahahhahahaha..thats about my level


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

that's where billy met the missus...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Young, dumb and full of come. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

billy mobile...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Yeh but Billy you growing for gold... It doesn't matter for you..
> 
> A lot of peeps like to experience and try new things.. Just cos I found a nice whiskey doesn't mean that's all I'm going to drink...
> 
> Also I find I get strain tolerance if I smoke too much of the same bud.. Need to switch it up


 good point mate but i grow for the market only and round these ways peeps only like chedder plus its hard to find clones of hence why the market has silly prices but if i did toke it would b a diffrent story for sure!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Need to get myself one of these http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=pedometer&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=3645372146010226871&sa=X&ei=aEleTvKZH4i88gPamsDUAw&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAA#


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Think it tells you how many steps you are away from a young child or something. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

boom boom.....


----------



## Airwave (Aug 31, 2011)

Anybody in here buy gold or silver?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

I got a new power tool! I'm not quite sure what it is but it set fire to my bathroom floor none the less  My throat is full of smoke dust or soemthing something and it's all rather painful as a result. It sure is fun to use though  It's like a saw, but not.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I got a new power tool! I'm not quite sure what it is but it set fire to my bathroom floor none the less  My throat is full of smoke dust or soemthing something and it's all rather painful as a result. It sure is fun to use though  It's like a saw, but not.


Sounds interesting


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

It seems like an industrial version of what they use to cut off casts in hospitals. Not sure i want to prove it safe and shove it against my hand like they do though. Needless to say i fucked the thing nad had to resort back to my hammer and screw driver. Gonna cut the new floor to size tomorrow and then after that the responsibility is off my hands 

Anyone a bit more handy than me and fancy having some fun?  If i had the money to do it up i'd snap that up. Picture 4, grow house... ahoy hoy! 1.8 acres land... yes please!
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31172293.html?premiumA=true


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I got a new power tool! I'm not quite sure what it is but it set fire to my bathroom floor none the less  My throat is full of smoke dust or soemthing something and it's all rather painful as a result. It sure is fun to use though  It's like a saw, but not.


sounds cool, nice weapon there then


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2011)

So then......Breeder`s Boutique, tell me more ppl?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It seems like an industrial version of what they use to cut off casts in hospitals. Not sure i want to prove it safe and shove it against my hand like they do though. Needless to say i fucked the thing nad had to resort back to my hammer and screw driver. Gonna cut the new floor to size tomorrow and then after that the responsibility is off my hands
> 
> Anyone a bit more handy than me and fancy having some fun?  If i had the money to do it up i'd snap that up. Picture 4, grow house... ahoy hoy! 1.8 acres land... yes please!
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31172293.html?premiumA=true


1.8 acres is just over the size of a football park. Good grow size. Ill pay expenses ttt for a property for u to rent and grow and we will go 50/50


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2011)

&#8206;.... . . . . .. /¯/)
. . . . . . . ./¯ ./
. . . . . . . /. . / this is for all the people
. . . . /¯`/'. .'/¯¯/ whose sole purpose in life
. . . /'/. /. . /. . /. /¯\ is to make someone else miserable!
. . .('(. . . . . .¯/'. . ')...gerritrightfuckinupye!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2011)

good evening ya bunch of reprobates, hows life( this does not include billy coz he's more of a masterbate)? well thats my living room decorated, just doing the hall tomorrow and on saturday the grow room will be built, need to go and shoplift some rechargable batteries for my digi cam( im scottish and way too tight to pay for the fuckers!), im gonna do a full journal from start of build all the way to harvest. im really looking forward too it!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

Just working my way throuhg only fools and horses 

"Is it ours Del?
"Course it;s ours"
"Legally Del?"
"Don't split hairs with me Rodney"


----------



## Airwave (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a lot of love being spread around here lately. Is this place turning into a hippy commune?


----------



## Airwave (Aug 31, 2011)

*gerritrightfuckinupye!!!!!*

I'm picturing Dura saying this to his girl as he penetrates.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2011)

Just reading bout the "£5 million" of coke found in Ayrshire. How the fuck can you fail to smuggle 10kg of coke on a fucking bulk carrier ship???? A private yacht is one thing, a fucking international freight ship is another. I should get into cocaine smuggling these folk seem outright fucking retards. 10kg is what, a fucking bag of flour in the galley!


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 31, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> hey acid, you can do a salt test on your hygrometer to see how much your meter is off. just google it. i had to do the same coz i was gettin crazy readings and my meter was off by 20%


cool, I'll give this a go when I get a chance, cheers, hopefully my gauge is reading too high... 

Today I bought a dehumidifier, half decent compressor type, so hopefully I can get the readings down low enough prevent mould. I'm going to make a cover for my intake vent so I can close it at night when the exhaust fan is off, and I'm going to try and make some bags or covers (??) for the plant pots and to stop evaporation from the soil. If I can get under 60%RH then I'm hoping I can dry crops in the grow room even while there's plants growing in there...? sound ok?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 31, 2011)

I wouldnt bother coverin the pots mate should be sound with the dehumidifier(is that right billy? lol) and you dont want to dry you bud in there, you want them in the dark and cool temps plenty of air circulation while dryin mate


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't really have anywhere else to dry crops that's going to be safe from "accidental discovery" which is why I was hoping to dry in the grow room, it's a decent size about 11m volume, so plenty of space. Anybody got any better ideas? I need somewhere stealthy...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 31, 2011)

Dry it in a box mate in the grow room so its dark........and get some extraction so theres fresh air in it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

smiley face for pukka.


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 31, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dry it in a box mate in the grow room so its dark........and get some extraction so theres fresh air in it.


ok, I see, like this? https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/113854-drying-box-2008-a.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 31, 2011)

ok boys just uploaded over due pics in journal take a peek!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2011)

A cure has been found for homosexuality.

Lip balm - you rub it on your arsehole and it keeps the chaps away.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 31, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> ok, I see, like this? https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/113854-drying-box-2008-a.html


Yeh just like that WOW users 1 like it with a pc fan..........i need to make 1, used to dry in grow room but cant now mate.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone used these foo's before?

aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk

they have something i may need to aquire...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

anyone have a problem with their 600 lumatek blowing bulbs?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone have a problem with their 600 lumatek blowing bulbs?


You got one of them anti power surge things(fuck knows what the real name is) My friends bulbs were blowing constantly, he got one of these thingys and hasn't happened since


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

aye a decent contact timer should sort the problem bout 10-15 bar


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

you mean this mate........


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like u got one m8. Pukka is a spark. Best speaking to him


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looks like u got one m8. Pukka is a spark. Best speaking to him


yeah will do mate...........its only just started playing up................ordered a maxibright 600 just incase i need ti return the lumatek.........plants werent happy with the 250 substitute.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah will do mate...........its only just started playing up................ordered a maxibright 600 just incase i need ti return the lumatek.........plants werent happy with the 250 substitute.......


Where is my 350w ya bastard. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

what bulbs you using del? i've heard some bulbs don't work well with lumi's .. don't know if it's true or not though :/

edit: have you changed bulb make recently?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

hows this not a sticky thread i dont know lol..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what bulbs you using del? i've heard some bulbs don't work well with lumi's .. don't know if it's true or not though :/
> 
> edit: have you changed bulb make recently?


been using sunmaster....been ok for months then 1 went, put a new one in and only lasted a week or 2............


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Where is my 350w ya bastard. lol


you know it mate..looked a little sad under that poor dim light,,,,,


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

"Sale of Goods Act" they have to replace Del boy


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

Five-year guarantee - Lumatek are so confident with this power pack that they are offering a straight swap for new if you encounter any problems within three years of purchase and a further two-year assessment replacement.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> "Sale of Goods Act" they have to replace Del boy


yeah mate going to give it another try after checking connections and if its fucked i will put the maxi i just bought on and email them.......came from 3 c so shouldnt be a problem....just a pain cause i was going to waste the money on some other crap....


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2011)

went to community servive today, got sent home coz they forgot to provide work boots.....i neglected to mention i had 3 pairs in the house, hehehehehe. Fuckin dozy cunts.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

Wit the fuck u doing wae WORK boots. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> anyone used these foo's before?
> 
> aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk
> 
> they have something i may need to aquire...


use them all the time mate there great , their main shop in sheffield is massive and brilliant if you ever have a chance to go !


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wit the fuck u doing wae WORK boots. lol


c'mon mate i did USED tae work at one time!!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> c'mon mate i did USED tae work at one time!!


just 1 time?.....................


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

0.5 times..



del66666 said:


> just 1 time?.....................


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

riu back up again it went down did anyone not be able to get on..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> riu back up again it went down did anyone not be able to get on..


must have missed it............


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

lol...hows u del mate...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

i couldn't get on for a few minutes...



kevin murphy said:


> riu back up again it went down did anyone not be able to get on..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

mantizm what u sayin bout my new update mate just got my new seeds that aint at attitude yet hit my signature let me know how nice these are


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol...hows u del mate...


yeah im ok mate..get my new ballast tomoz....this batch only got a few weeks left...................next lot are ready in the wings..........hows you then mate


----------



## munch box (Sep 1, 2011)

UK growers socialist thread. You don't need work boots, if you don't work. 1 in 5 families have parents that don't got a job.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

yea doin ok del mate take a look at mi update at these beutis


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

i was looking at a lumatek 400w dimmable probably gonna order next week.. aside from blowing up your bulbs these are good right?



del66666 said:


> yeah im ok mate..get my new ballast tomoz....this batch only got a few weeks left...................next lot are ready in the wings..........hows you then mate


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

looking good man.. will have a proper look tonight... too many people around at the minute..



kevin murphy said:


> mantizm what u sayin bout my new update mate just got my new seeds that aint at attitude yet hit my signature let me know how nice these are


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 1, 2011)

lol like a bit of black ops do ya mant?

billy, did i talk to you out in glasg last night haha? i was talkin to this guy looked about ur age with a thick glaswegian accent. was proper dead but i got so fucked up it turned good lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

sound mate....


----------



## munch box (Sep 1, 2011)

whats a glaswegian?"


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

a guy from glasgow scotland


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 1, 2011)

lol cant do a typo in this thread anymore, feel like im back in fuggin english!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i was looking at a lumatek 400w dimmable probably gonna order next week.. aside from blowing up your bulbs these are good right?


thats my 600......my 400 hasnt been a problem mate.......i got a straight 400 though not a dimmable


----------



## amirali (Sep 1, 2011)

munch box said:


> whats a glaswegian?"


A person from Glasgow (Scotland) is a Glaswegian

and let me point out Glasgow is a brilliant place


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

why is everyone googling me.. stoppit i say..

i go H.A.M. on that shit..




WOWgrow said:


> lol like a bit of black ops do ya mant?


----------



## munch box (Sep 1, 2011)

I am part scottish and english. never been over there but would like to go some day. I've seen pictures it looks amazing


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> why is everyone googling me.. stoppit i say..


care package thiefs gettin ya down ey 



munch box said:


> I am part scottish and english. never been over there but would like to go some day. I've seen pictures it looks amazing


i was stuck in the car for like 7 hours the other day but the scenery is immense, lakes .... or should i say lochs before someone picks me up on it lol, theyre everywhere.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

like i motherfucker.. haha.. 

i actually went and had dinner with david "vahn" vonderhaar in london - lead mp designer haha

cool guy.. 

there's some vids there on a youtube channel somewhere too  too much effort though



WOWgrow said:


> care package thiefs gettin ya down ey


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 1, 2011)

woah thats pretty sick, just out of interest, what is your job? you get to go to lots of festivals, an have dinner with vahn lol. 

hahahahahaha im sorry man but this made me laugh "@Rendog15 from your photo you look about 12 - from your name i guess you're 15.. is that your boyfriend in the picture - do you fuck his ass"


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

i'm in showbiz.. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

amirali said:


> A person from Glasgow (Scotland) is a Glaswegian
> 
> and let me point out Glasgow is a brilliant place


No, No, No fucking No. Only people who use soap are allowed on this thread. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

are you saying dura has to leave?

found another snap ...









supersillybilly said:


> No, No, No fucking No. Only people who use soap are allowed on this thread. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

No the guy the posted that had a big Celtic Football Club badge. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2011)

Evening everyone, hope you've al had a good day 

Dura, sounds like a good way to get off CS  You watched any misfits? that's some funny shit haha. How does it work, do they have a doctors chat proving how fast you are capable of working, i'd personally act like the retard of the workforce and take 10 times the normal time to do each chore and just piss the supervisor right off


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2011)

No acting required for Dura.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2011)

evening all !


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

haaaai.....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> haaaai.....


hows you ? up to much ?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

not much.. just sparkin' up another owl

gonna format this other pc.. reinstall.. then try flog it.. hopefully should get enough to buy me new ballast

[video=youtube;UWqY_I5dhVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWqY_I5dhVE[/video]



RobbieP said:


> hows you ? up to much ?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

what you up to rob?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2011)

not much to be honest, just been watching that our war programme on tv , just smoked my bed time spliff so gonna hit the sack soon lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2011)

thinking about starting a journal tomoz , dunno if i can be arsed though , im to lazy to update haha, we'll see ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

haha .. yeh know what you mean.. my op is not really that interesting haha.. everyone seen livers and psycho before  i'll only be able to post pics like once a month or something.. otherwise its just the same shit over and over...

my thread will be me like billy no mates... can see the tumbleweed rolling by...

i just throw up a pic here and there every now and then...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 1, 2011)

night geezer.. this place is a bit dead tonight


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> thinking about starting a journal tomoz , dunno if i can be arsed though , im to lazy to update haha, we'll see ...


you could give sambo a run for laziest journal haha.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

well i put the bulb back in the 600 lumatek ballast and it worked again............so i bought a new ballast for nothing................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well i put the bulb back in the 600 lumatek ballast and it worked again............so i bought a new ballast for nothing................


Wounded bro and i bet u could of spent it else were!!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wounded bro and i bet u could of spent it else were!!


you bet but i guess 99 squid aint the end of the world.......best buy a tent now and make use of it..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you bet but i guess 99 squid aint the end of the world.......best buy a tent now and make use of it..............


U know the deal bro might aswell earn your money back from it get onit


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning guys. Rough as fuck. Spent most of the day in the pub. Got a golf competition today at 4pm. Not looking good. Well Del your just going have to grow more


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Rough as fuck. Spent most of the day in the pub. Got a golf competition today at 4pm. Not looking good. Well Del your just going have to grow more


Good to know its not only me that feels rough after drinkin on a school night lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Thursday is the start of the weekend. The girl says I was up checking the plants last night. I wonder what havoc Ive caused.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lmao u probly raped em 4 a doobie


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

lol. Im not a big smoker cheds, so I know I wouldnt do that. Ive smoked early bud before when Ive been fucking about and snapped a few branches by mistake. Everyone has done it.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2011)

hard life eh billy...



supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Rough as fuck. Spent most of the day in the pub. Got a golf competition today at 4pm. Not looking good. Well Del your just going have to grow more


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hard life eh billy...


It cold today in Scotland, but the sweat is ripping out me.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well i put the bulb back in the 600 lumatek ballast and it worked again............so i bought a new ballast for nothing................


shouldnt you of tried that before you bought a new one  just take it as a lesson learned and if your fuse box ever trips just rememebr to check it before you get the house rewired  lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

first job on my list to make this a sticky thread it shud be one already...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

get back on it billy you know its the only way. wee nip and a beak of the nosebag n you'll be screaming FOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUR in nee time.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> shouldnt you of tried that before you bought a new one  just take it as a lesson learned and if your fuse box ever trips just rememebr to check it before you get the house rewired  lol


nothing wrong with the fuse box mate and i did try switching it on again the night before and it wouldnt spark...............anyway whats 99 squid to people such as us......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get back on it billy you know its the only way. wee nip and a beak of the nosebag n you'll be screaming FOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUR in nee time.


Well I came in early this morning coz a few lads were wanting sorted out coz they are away on a stag. Needless to say I ended up licking white all off my fingers and snorting a couple. Im what you call pranged at the moment. Can't look any staff in the eye.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha something tells me they might be used to it billy?  beer n a spliff for breaky?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha shit u love it really bro fucked up wired eyes with a floatin head in the mornin lmao those were the days !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha something tells me they might be used to it billy?  beer n a spliff for breaky?


hahaha you could be right there. One time at bandcamp.lol Naw serious one time me and about 8 of the lads were in the office after hours, bout 8pm it was. Party was in full swing. Sniff everywhere, bottles of maddog, distinct smell of weed in the air. Proper mad wae it we were. Next thing the door opens and its the fucking owner of the building. I was that far gone I just jumped up, put my arm around him and says "Alright Arthur, you here to get wrecked too". He made his excuses and left. Funny thhing is hes totally cool with me now. Mind you Ive never been late with rent.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

lol billy that sounds like a funni nite mate


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No, No, No fucking No. Only people who use soap are allowed on this thread. lol


 
*What the fuck is that supposed to mean?*


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> *What the fuck is that supposed to mean?*


Yer a smelly tim.lol (Im just messing m We all rip each other on here. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

if u cant dont be ere lol...


amirali said:


> *What the fuck is that supposed to mean?*


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry guys just got a bit paranoid there, cmon the celts, here you ya hun ye lol, *peace 2 all of u guys *


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> sorry guys just got a bit paranoid there, cmon the celts, here you ya hun ye lol, *peace 2 all of u guys *


Are you growing m8. Get some pics up if u are. I thought all Celtic fans preffered smack to weed. lol Can't believe Lennon never got done for not letting that Hearts fan hit him. The guy had a nasty fall and could have hurt himself. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

to be fair that was quite restrained. god help any mackems that get on here. then again that lot are still in the dark ages, probably try n feed their plants spicey cake.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 2, 2011)

bump LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

A man fished out the river Clyde last night. He was wearing a Celtic top, french suspenders,fishnet stocking, crotchless nickers, high heel and a massive dildo rammed up his ass................family removed the Celtic top to save any embarresment. lol


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

*4 Weeks old in veg under 250hps light, soil grow AK48, Bubblelicious, Super Skunk, Dairy Queen Chernobyl and Unknown strain which are growing indoors in a double wardrobe *


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> View attachment 1766109View attachment 1766108View attachment 1766106View attachment 1766104View attachment 1766103View attachment 1766102View attachment 1766101View attachment 1766100View attachment 1766098View attachment 1766097View attachment 1766096View attachment 1766094View attachment 1766093View attachment 1766092View attachment 1766091View attachment 1766090View attachment 1766089View attachment 1766087View attachment 1766086
> 
> 
> *4 Weeks old in veg under 250hps light, soil grow AK48, Bubblelicious, Super Skunk, Dairy Queen Chernobyl and Unknown strain which are growing indoors in a double wardrobe *


Like I said in your thread. Get them flipped now coz they can triple in size m8. There hasn't been a grow Ive done where Ive not had height issues and had to tie the girls everywhere. Its a nightmare. lol Looking good though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

like the DIY co2 use too man. what you using for odour control?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the DIY co2 use too man. what you using for odour control?


Lynx..........u??? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry Im in one of them moods


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the DIY co2 use too man. what you using for odour control?


Thanks Don im using an air purifier, but it doesnt smell bad yet.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> Thanks Don im using an air purifier, but it doesnt smell bad yet.


The obvious smell of being a Celtic fan will mask the odour. hahahaha


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Like I said in your thread. Get them flipped now coz they can triple in size m8. There hasn't been a grow Ive done where Ive not had height issues and had to tie the girls everywhere. Its a nightmare. lol Looking good though


Thanks m8 for your advice much appreciated


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

*the smell of green green grass lol,* 
*Isnt the taxman looking for some team for unpaid taxes ..... oh wait is that a fake 9 million bid for Jellyfish which was rejected... ahem cough cough *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

your deffo going to need more than a purifier once you flip them man. that dairy queen is a cracking smoke.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2011)

you mean on form?



supersillybilly said:


> sorry Im in one of them moods


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

bit of friday frost!

first 2 DOG kush










Qrazy Quake


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 2, 2011)

frosty as them don


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Just eaten(well inhaled) a 12" Subway. BMT with Southwest sauce. Could go to sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Just hammered that there. Don't know if I should have. Got face sweats


----------



## swishsam (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi UK guys and gals
If you could please take a minute to sign this petition
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/29
100,000 signatures to bring the issue to the house of commons.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=788 for dura


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

theres'a funny one, "you wish you lived in Amsterdam", and I am fukkin praying I don't ever have to live in Parkhead cross again. Was always nice to have my car smashed by visiting current buns, and coming home to a nice piss on my doorstep, oh thems where the days living in the Golden Triangle that is Parkhead. Bag eh broon anyone? Versace dress maybe then? lol. Hopefully the Commenwealth games will make is shiney again, because the fukkin GEAR project certainly made fuk all difference. "Rant over from ex-weedgie non soap dodger, non throwing ginger bottle boy".....



amirali said:


> *What the fuck is that supposed to mean?*


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

Off to golf I go. Have a good Friday night guys


----------



## Airwave (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1766180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you have? I like the meatball sub.


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

DST said:


> theres'a funny one, "you wish you lived in Amsterdam", and I am fukkin praying I don't ever have to live in Parkhead cross again. Was always nice to have my car smashed by visiting current buns, and coming home to a nice piss on my doorstep, oh thems where the days living in the Golden Triangle that is Parkhead. Bag eh broon anyone? Versace dress maybe then? lol. Hopefully the Commenwealth games will make is shiney again, because the fukkin GEAR project certainly made fuk all difference. "Rant over from ex-weedgie non soap dodger, non throwing ginger bottle boy".....


 
*who the fuck are you dickhead, DST more like SDT, tosser no one was talking to you wank stain!!!!!*
*

*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

Ooooh handbags at dawn.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> *who the fuck are you dickhead, DST more like SDT, tosser no one was talking to you wank stain!!!!!*
> *
> 
> *


----------



## munch box (Sep 2, 2011)

I was wondering if you foriegners could help me with the euro currency? 
I think attitude seeds ripped me off. When I recently placed a order for just a handful of seeds and on checkout the total was 60$ after shipping and non stealth delivery, but when I looked online at my bank transaction, Attitude seedbank had taken out almost 10$ more than the agreed ammount. Thats not including the seperate currency fee my bank charged on the side . 1.50$ My reciept says 42 euros, and when I do the currency conversion online, it only comes out to 60$, not $69. Do I have that correct? Has anybody had this problem with Attitude overcharging credit cards before?​


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 2, 2011)

dON ARE YOU A FELLOW GEORDIE?? 

TMS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuckin rights I am man. Yasel!?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> *who the fuck are you dickhead, DST more like SDT, tosser no one was talking to you wank stain!!!!!*
> *
> 
> *


woooaah bro DST is the man on here , thats twice you kicked off ... who the fuck are you anyway? we are all well known and take the piss out each other in this thread , if your gonna be a cocky arse then you can fuck off ! no negative issues in here !
we are all here for the laugh, try reading abit of the thread before you show off ya biceps !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> first job on my list to make this a sticky thread it shud be one already...


kev we dont want this thread as a sticky mate , then it will always be up high on the main forum and all newbies and idiots will come flooding  keep it as it is  you know us , we dont like change


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2011)

what's an SDT anyway? Scottish Dancing Tranny?


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 2, 2011)

mother is mate!!

i am a southerner as where i was born, but love them northern roots!!!

TMS


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what's an SDT anyway? Scottish Dancing Tranny?


hahaha no idea mate. hows you anyways , wasnt being rude last night , passed out not long after my last message to you , high as fuck lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuck them northern roots, hack em up and transplant  south is where it's at. 

3 insults against a highly respected geezer in only one line, not quite the way to go about fitting in and making friends 

We got Dura and Billy on this thread, they are the burden of proof needed to back up the validity of D's post  

How it going guys? Bit of a cracker of a day today, lovely bit of sunshine


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck them northern roots, hack em up and transplant  south is where it's at.
> 
> 3 insults against a highly respected geezer in only one line, not quite the way to go about fitting in and making friends
> 
> ...


Deffo nice bit of sunshine today ... just had a phone call , got a (dare i say it) J .... o .... b interview on tuesday for a caretaker at a care home , proper laid back n cushty  we'll see how it turns out though .


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

whens the best time to use canna boost in flower? from start of 12/12 ? all way through ? just when using pk ? ?? fuck knows someone help me out lol 

heres the scedule im using at minute , 5 days into 12/12 

View attachment 1766428


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Deffo nice bit of sunshine today ... just had a phone call , got a (dare i say it) J .... o .... b interview on tuesday for a caretaker at a care home , proper laid back n cushty  we'll see how it turns out though .


right thats it, you've been fuckin warned about using that word before!!!!!!good god man, no mention what so ever concerning w**k or j*b or employ***t, its gives me the fuckin heebie jeebies. ahve noticed theres a wee bit o good old fashioned scottish bigotry happening on the thread, and as u all no i am totally against all bigotry, racism and sexism.......aye that'll be fuckin chocolate. to the newlads o the site theres a couple of scots in here , football is mentioned and me and billy for instance are total ayrshire huns, theres a good bit of banter and you can more or less say what you want but its all in fun, ahve bounced acpl o muppets off for being bawbags, huns and tims alike. so lets play nice, and btw you fuckin binraking fuckers pure fluked intae europe!! ah canny say ahm ecstatic aboot it but fairs fair if it was us ah widny be geein a toss how we got in. BJK FTP 1690.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

btw gents and trannys thats my grow room project officially started. bought the last of the materials today and just done all the electrics, had to split a ring circuit and fit two double sockets in (hope to fuck i did it right coz ahm a fuckin painter and decorator!!), ah was gonny start the actual building but its getting a bit late and theres alott of hammer drill work that will just create far too much noise so when i surface tomorrow that will be gettin done, all goin well i should be germing monday or tuesday, probably tuesday coz ahve got fuckin community service on monday. ah swaer to fuck ah feel like ive been in limbo land since i wrote the fuckin car off , i've lost two full grow periods becoz of that bit of spasticity(is that a word?? fuckin sounds good anyway).


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2011)

Bigotry against the Scottish??? What on earth gave you that idea, we've nothing but fluffy love and pink kisses and vibes of good will towards our charming Scottish neighbours. Ya bunch of ginger cunts. But really i'm half welsh so i only have 1 leg to stand on


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

ya fuckin oil theiving southern tosser, any time theres a war its us, the micks, and the welsh that get sent intae sort it out for you. only thing u monkeys are good for is joining the RAF and droppin bombs on the wrong people!!
hi ttt, hows life old buddy, im in an exceptionallly good mood tonite maself!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

half welsh, does that mean u can either sing or shag sheep but not both?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

fuck me half welsh and you call the north ttt. is there not a lager top calling your name tonight somewhere man.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cigarettes contain nicotine, benzene, formaldehyde, ammonia, cadmium, arsenic and over four thousand other known chemicals.

So at seven quid for a pack of twenty, they're pretty good value for money.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2011)

Hit the nail on the head, i can sing to no end, can't shag sheep fo shit though 

I'm quite cheerful of sorts today, wo... that thing that brings money, went very well, whacked out a good amount of produce from the oven including a stonkingly good smoked salmon and rocket quiche if i do say so myself, got home and cleaned for an hour or so and have a whole heap of booze and southern fried chicken in the fridge  Can't complain too much


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me half welsh and you call the north ttt. is there not a lager top calling your name tonight somewhere man.


tbh don ahve always considered the geordies more scottish than english. your behaviour , attitude, politics, drinking habits, swearing fighting and all round general fuckin idiocy is most definetly scots like , and the fact you wear t-shirts even when its snowing, lets face it yer just jocks wae dodgy accents !!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

well ive decorated half my house, solda shit load of goodies, started my grow room , got accepted back to uni and i'm getting on with the girl so lifes pretty bloody good right now. and ive just phned the off-licence to deliver me some beer....btw serious question here, can any of you lads phone and get a carry out delivered from your off-licence? to my knowledge my home town is the only place ive ever heard it being done,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

i agree whole heartedly to be honest man as they say in berwick we're just scots with wa heads bashed in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

you got one of them unfashionable ankle bracelets on like?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well ive decorated half my house, solda shit load of goodies, started my grow room , got accepted back to uni and i'm getting on with the girl so lifes pretty bloody good right now. and ive just phned the off-licence to deliver me some beer....btw serious question here, can any of you lads phone and get a carry out delivered from your off-licence? to my knowledge my home town is the only place ive ever heard it being done,


http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-boozersdelivery-cf3/menu


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah but you see, i'm also half English, so i'm untouchable


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you got one of them unfashionable ankle bracelets on like?


? the tag? no mate, never had one, i'd rather do my time than let the fuckers put one of those fuckers on me! the funny thing is , and im not joking, my girls dad actually does that for a job!! he used to a prison screw as well!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-boozersdelivery-cf3/menu


we've had off licence deliveries for over 20 years , it was fuckin great when you were underage, when they came to the door ye just told them it was for your dad and they never questioned it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

mate of mine had one on a while back that she could slip off. fuckin pointless.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

its when the offy starts a tab for you, you know you've got probs man


----------



## Airwave (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate of mine had one on a while back that she could slip off. fuckin pointless.



I was one of the first people in the country to have a tag. I was eligible for it the day it came out.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> we've had off licence deliveries for over 20 years , it was fuckin great when you were underage, when they came to the door ye just told them it was for your dad and they never questioned it!


I bet they made a fortune off that one.

Also, I looked up Ayrshire the other day, it seems to be a few rows of houses separated by fields and then another row of houses. Kind of like Emmerdale Farm. I'm curious as to why you've never moved to a city or a larger town?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I bet they made a fortune off that one.
> 
> Also, I looked up Ayrshire the other day, it seems to be a few rows of houses separated by fields and then another row of houses. Kind of like Emmerdale Farm. I'm curious as to why you've never moved to a city or a larger town?


my home town has around 12,000 of a population but its really the only 'town' for around 15 miles in circumference, the rest is made up of villages and small hamlets. ive lived in ayr itsself(pop around 120,000 i think) but i prefer being back where i know every one, i did live in a small seaside village in the north of enland and ive worked throughout the UK but i tend to get into alot of bother if i move away. if i do eventually get my degree and have adecent income i will move to better area for the sake of the kids,as i dont want them growing up in junkie land but living where i do right now means i dont tend to get much shit( that recent bit of bother was very unusual as most people wont fuck with me, not so much that i'm superman or owt but i carry a lotta back). so the paln is to live here for around another 5 or 6 years and then pissoff to nice are.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 2, 2011)

thinking about going for the offer attitude have on at the mo, not sure what to buy though, anybody recommend an indica, something short on height would be good? ta


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

a midget or a dwarf


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

why not just top someting? that knocks the height down a good bit, especially if u double top


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 2, 2011)

these look good, anybody tried 'em?
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-short-rider-feminized/prod_947.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-aurora-indica-feminized/prod_931.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-ak-48-feminized/prod_912.html


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where do women pee? 

Because all I ever see are signs for Men and Scottish Men.


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can anyone get hold of some nice cuttings, im after psychosis cheese or something haze. Thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2011)

billy did the ak48... he said it was top draw.

the others not sure.. do you know the first one is an auto.. other two are photos..



AcidTest said:


> these look good, anybody tried 'em?
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-short-rider-feminized/prod_947.html
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-aurora-indica-feminized/prod_931.html
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/nirvana-seeds/nirvana-seeds-feminized/nirvana-seeds-ak-48-feminized/prod_912.html


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

BBC News: White Gunman killed by Armed Police in Newcastle Suburb.

Quick, fellow White Men, grab your crowbars and baseball bats, Mother needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

any o u fuckers still alive? ahm having a white september and ahm wide awake.....fuck talk tae me or ahm gonny start makin random phone calls.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 2, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Can anyone get hold of some nice cuttings, im after psychosis cheese or something haze. Thanks


£200 an i can get you psycho


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

i can go psycho for gram o charlie and a good bottle of whiskey!


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 2, 2011)

dura just a thought, it might not be the best idea postin your next grow on here. we know what town you live in (small population) wouldnt take long for them to pull up the names of drink drive charges over the last couple months. sounds like youre getting shit going again, would be a shame if it all got borked up over this thread lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2011)

ah know what your saying mate but its not being done in my house, ahm outsourcing now, too risky after last time.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2011)

You know you getting old when you sit on your balls...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice to see you guys getting along so well. And William Wallace, no blood please.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

£200 for a clone  that shit always entertains me.

I been up for fucking ages drunk n hungover at the same time, some thoughtless little scrotum's car or house alarm went off at like 4am and they didn't bother turning it off for near 4 hours, whole neighbourhoods been awake for hours.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

morning uk growers...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

stickied thread were it should be..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally i don't think it should be a sticky. Not least because it's quite simply a thread half full of people aimiably insulting the shit out of each other, not really what RIU needs as a sticky. Use your new power as you must though i guess.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

lol tiptop thought the uk growers be happy about it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't think they'd care  I'm just saying that having this thread as a sticky does not relly do the rest of the forum any favours, if the way we chat goes un-moderated then it might just encourage new folk to run around the whole place insulting any and everyone. We know our bounaries and we don't take it outside of here, on the whole  but for new folk, well stickies are meant to be an example.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning guys. After reading a few posts, it now makes sense to me why the older, decent member on here don't really visit the UK thread. Right Mr Murphy lad, I want you to start earning your stripes.(any fools, get them told.lol) I want people like Westy, DST, Ras, Las, Oscar etc to be involved in this thread. Their knowledge and experience would help everyone. Im not saying the like of Don, TTT or Del can't help but more knowledge and experience can only be better.

Anyway, I must be going soft.lol Played golf yesterday in the pissing rain. Played shite and shot a 94. Highlight of the day, chipped in with an 8 iron from about 125 yards for a 5, yes a fucking 5.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

TTT might have a point there Kev. Dunno if I want coppers checking this site and this thread Sticks out like a sore thumb???


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

what the fuck is a sticky thread............nothin to do with the eu is it......


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

and how would u like me to do that billy lol..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

ive unstickied it thought it would of been a good thing for new uk growers aswell as old to be able to find the thread easy..its unstickied


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> and how would u like me to do that billy lol..


Just like people who are fannies, warn them. If people only have a few posts and are asking for cuttings or start talking prices. You know just general stupid shit. U being a mod could lay down some ground rules with friendly warnings and explain what the UK thread is all about. Comprende


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

yea mate will do..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Kev I know your heart is in the right place but I reckon if you were to put it to a vote people here would say no on the sticky.

Cheers


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

it ok ive unstickied it


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> £200 for a clone  that shit always entertains me.
> 
> I been up for fucking ages drunk n hungover at the same time, some thoughtless little scrotum's car or house alarm went off at like 4am and they didn't bother turning it off for near 4 hours, whole neighbourhoods been awake for hours.


you seen the new avy ttt? it was a joke lol. 

theres no reason for this thread to be stickied is there? all the stickies are informative this is just a place to sit an talk lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

I know it was  my amusement was at the punters who actually pay that much, daft cunts  I love Ari Gold  such a good character. Saying that i suddely had a thought, i don't think i've watched last weeks episode yet :O woop

I'm gonna be a daredevil and goto the bookshop


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2011)

christmas shopping today !! wtf ... my missus aint one for leaving things till last minute hahaha


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you got one of these yet?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

no but what a good idea lol..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

why would this thread go in the sticky bit, it just alcholics, druggies and growers talking shite n insulting each other although there is a good few alcoholic druggie growers also lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

got 2x 1.2x1.2mtr ds120 secret jardin tents, 1x600hps, 1x400hps few other bits n bobs £160

gonna split them 2 big livers i was saying bout into a tent each now with 600 each, gonna be niiiice.

i no im new pics or it didnt happen n all that, but will get on the case when i get back.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

u aint new lol and nice setup mate


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> why would this thread go in the sticky bit, it just alcholics, druggies and growers talking shite n insulting each other although there is a good few alcoholic druggie growers also lol


*i guess ill be one of the good non-alcoholic pothead yoda master.ers.. sir!.. get it right


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 3, 2011)

ahhh weekend at last! How's it going gents? I've just checked me 8 ball kush & they're doing fine...although about another 10 weeks before I can even consider smoking some  having to make do with poor poor pollen due to the fact it took me 3 months to order some seeds!
At least the sun is out here -- oh, not it's not - rain..., hang on, no, sunny again!!! lol - I hate january :-S


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *i guess ill be one of the good non-alcoholic pothead yoda master.ers.. sir!.. get it right


lol you also have one other major flaw .... your from the US  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> ahhh weekend at last! How's it going gents? I've just checked me 8 ball kush & they're doing fine...although about another 10 weeks before I can even consider smoking some  having to make do with poor poor pollen due to the fact it took me 3 months to order some seeds!
> At least the sun is out here -- oh, not it's not - rain..., hang on, no, sunny again!!! lol - I hate january :-S



alright mate , long time no see, 3 months is rediculas to wait for seeds, surly theres a head shop closer that you can buy seeds from, you'll be suprised how many there is with a bit of detective work, theres about 6 near me i never knew about ! the 8 ball kush sounding cool , i got 8 weeks before i can chop anything myself then another week or 2 drying so im with ya on that 10 week wait ! weathor wont make its shitty mind up here aswell !!! bah humbug!! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

bookshop was shit so i bought salami, brie, fajitas, and sushi  I had a little single skin joint of the void on the walk down to the shop and it mashed me up rather well, hangover ran off with it's tail between it's legs. That's right, hangovers have tails.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> bookshop was shit so i bought salami, brie, fajitas, and sushi  I had a little single skin joint of the void on the walk down to the shop and it mashed me up rather well, hangover ran off with it's tail between it's legs. That's right, hangovers have tails.


hope ya not planning on eating all that in one .. would be a funny tasting fajita wrap


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Mmmmm, all in one big fajita, quick freeze the lot, cut into slices, skewer and deep fry the whole thing.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> got 2x 1.2x1.2mtr ds120 secret jardin tents, 1x600hps, 1x400hps few other bits n bobs £160
> 
> gonna split them 2 big livers i was saying bout into a tent each now with 600 each, gonna be niiiice.
> 
> i no im new pics or it didnt happen n all that, but will get on the case when i get back.


those tents any good then?


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> alright mate , long time no see, 3 months is rediculas to wait for seeds, surly theres a head shop closer that you can buy seeds from, you'll be suprised how many there is with a bit of detective work, theres about 6 near me i never knew about ! the 8 ball kush sounding cool , i got 8 weeks before i can chop anything myself then another week or 2 drying so im with ya on that 10 week wait ! weathor wont make its shitty mind up here aswell !!! bah humbug!! lol


Yeah - I don't get online much, thanks  
I have been ultra skint for a couple of months due to redundancy so everytime I got to ordering the seeds, I need the cash to pay for stuff i.e. fuel to drive to interviews, fix the car, pay for the other half to sit around doing [email protected] all all day etc etc....lol. My store of seeds wouldn't germinate so I ended up wasting them
So - I finally ordered the 8 ball kush, and thanks to tips of germination on here - I have a success! Straight into the soil with cling film over 'em.
I hate paying for it - it's been so long since I had to. I finished the last of my red diesel last weekend in a massive spliff followed by a hot bath and a few hours laid on the sofa surrounded my munchies, hehe

I know man - this is summer??? Sheesh - I'm gonna take a week in June next year, always seems to be nice then!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

I know I am not from the UK so I hope you don't mind me posting here (I still feel British...well Scottish more but lets not get into that).

Anyway, reason for invading your UK Utopia is that I was at the pub the other day and was outside having a cheeky pipe with some nice bubble that I had made. These 3 moroccan guys (I would say around 40ish) where sitting there and one of them turned round and said, "nice smell, weed?", (it was hash made with livers and exo so it was fairly chuffy in the smell depo). Anyway I digress, I passed him the pipe and told him it was hash. Loaded another and passed that to his friends. Next thing I know the second guy has pulled out this half brick of hash and started to give me bits he was scraping off it. All in he gave me about a gram plus. Here's whats left of it, my mates in the UK don't see much of this around their way unfortunately.











Peace, and may yer team win gloriously.

DST


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

hmmm.. have a feeling this is not going to end well..

some posts from people who are now our mods...




> So ehhh, i've hardly any rep, EVERYONE REP ME !!!!





> Raided By The Police, Not For Growing
> Kind of a really long story, and I'm posting from an iPhone.
> Let me give a little background info.
> My girlfriend and I got engaged on Monday and it was great. The following day her aunt and a...





> I can't harm this guy, I already have before. I...
> I can't harm this guy, I already have before. I jumped him in a mall like a year ago when I seen him with a buddy...
> If I touch him now that equals jail... Which equals no job, no fiancé, nothing....





> Hey RK, the police took that "judges gavel" bubbler you made for me.
> 
> Could you make me a more badass replacement? PM me we'll work out a price. I really loved that piece



that's right folks.. these are a few of our new mods...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

hows u mantizsm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

everyone got their choices for the Christmas crop sorted? i went with black cherry kush. fuck buying presents yet.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Christmas crop....bugger off with your organisation skills like  I've got whatever turns out female, which isn't a lot of late, so for now it's just looking like cheese and romulan.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

How was the dinner Don? Livers for Christmas or just after


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

hahaa i know what ill be growing this time next year man. shame about the males, or not. depends how you look at it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How was the dinner Don? Livers for Christmas or just after


scallops on black pud on top of a layer of pea mash stuff with a light salsa for starts, ribeye medium rare peppercorn sauce( no other choice  )with hand cut chips. didnt fancy a pud. 200 bar for 5 of us. wasn't all that good to be honest there's better for cheaper in the toon.

livers for crimbo will do you just nicely fella


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Done my normal shopping today, so seeing as it's still only 12 i'm gonna get the wood down from the attic and get online and buy me some lights and whatnot. get the show on the road. I like males, very happy that i've a black rose male, even if it is hermieing female, but i've no real space or anything. Might as well get dusty while all the tools and everytyhing are already out and setup.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive got a new masterplan. All will not be revealed on this site but a select few will be in the loop, well they will have to be.lol

Whats your plans today Donny. Im heading out to watch Scotland. I was meant to be fixing tiles in the bathroom but Ive managed to wriggle out of it. hahahaha Did u get my message bro??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> scallops on black pud on top of a layer of pea mash stuff with a light salsa for starts, ribeye medium rare peppercorn sauce( no other choice  )with hand cut chips. didnt fancy a pud. 200 bar for 5 of us. wasn't all that good to be honest there's better for cheaper in the toon.
> 
> livers for crimbo will do you just nicely fella


Thot of a name for the new cross - Big Bad Blue
Didny have u down for a scallops man. Overpriced shite if u ask me


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just like people who are fannies, warn them. If people only have a few posts and are asking for cuttings or start talking prices. You know just general stupid shit. U being a mod could lay down some ground rules with friendly warnings and explain what the UK thread is all about. Comprende


ahll tell u what kev , you do the friendly warning and me and tip will do the unfriendly; he'll fry their heads with bizzarre ramblings and ah'll just be scottish as fuck and threaten to break their thumbs, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

aye very overpriced but nice, first time i've had them but i've been getting into seafood more of late. were really tasty with the blackpud. the other starters looked shite

menu if your arsed!? http://www.sixbaltic.com/tpl/uploads/Six%20-%20A%20la%20Carte%20Menu%20-%20Sep%202011(1).pdf

i'm off to the gym shortly, first time since i stopped a year back. its going to hurt but needs doing. then probs out for a bevvy in the toon. nee football this weekend. fuck the internationals we're shite. i predicted out in the third last world cup i reckon we'll go the fourth this year. in fact i'm going to the bookies on that.

just replied to ya email.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

oops forgots to say , good afternoon peeps, hope alls well, glad to here ye shot a 94 billy ya fuckin useless cunt, ahve no played golf in years but ah recon ah could still whip ur ass with a fuckin balaclava on backwards(and please dont start masterbating thinking about that). well ive got a very slight hangover, was drinking budweiser last nite, yes i know its just fizzy yank piss but i had half adozen bottles in the fridge so i just thought i'd stick with it, bonus is theres virtually no hangover with it. well ahm just gonna head and start building my new grow chamber. have fun all and avoid having sex with small furry animals, you'll need a hoover to get them back out yer arse.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Fancy the Scotland game Dura???? I went into the bookies and put a £5 on a 0-0 draw the day. I have about £3 in change so I put it on number 3 at craydon dogs. Got round the first bend and it slowed up and vanished off the screen. I was like wtf??? Turns out the dog stopped for a shite.lol Aye I can pick them


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Get the wood down from the attic he said casually, well that was a bloody under statement. Hour of jumping in and out of the loft with big sheets of wood, probably should get a ladder.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought that was a euphemism...



tip top toker said:


> Get the wood down from the attic he said casually, well that was a bloody under statement. Hour of jumping in and out of the loft with big sheets of wood, probably should get a ladder.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread has the most deleted posts ever.  Over 300. WTF. Club 600 is a close second...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Come on Scotland, lets fuck these Cecz's.....has you seen Cec women


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This thread has the most deleted posts ever.  Over 300. WTF. Club 600 is a close second...


 
Coz we are all screwballs. lol Never seen you on here m8. Just seen u lurking about giving people shit on other threads.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

I never lie, but I am a savage. Intersting crypt. William Wallace said that I think


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer to remain silent when it comes to talking about me drug producing. =) I used to post about growing 4-5 years ago on the net. =) Now I just enjoy the casual discussions with us stoners. Even more so when it goes from casual chat to casual drama. xD


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I prefer to remain silent when it comes to talking about me drug producing. =) I used to post about growing 4-5 years ago on the net. =) Now I just enjoy the casual discussions with us stoners. Even more so when it goes from casual chat to casual drama. xD


Its always drama with u crazy Americans.lol Your up late. Chemically enduced????


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its always drama with u crazy Americans.lol Your up late. Chemically enduced????


I wish. 

Adrenaline from all that drama.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, I see you have been given new powers Crypt. Keep up the good drama.lol Im away to drink myself stupid and watch Scotland hopefully win at football aka soccer. Have a good Saturday guys


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ah, I see you have been given new powers Crypt. Keep up the good drama.lol Im away to drink myself stupid and watch Scotland hopefully win at football aka soccer. Have a good Saturday guys


 Kick some Czechia ass Scotland.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2011)

Afternoon all, how are we?

Trying to find an ounce round this way is like pulling teeth atm ffs.

So what we all upto this fine weekend?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, how are we?
> 
> Trying to find an ounce round this way is like pulling teeth atm ffs.
> 
> So what we all upto this fine weekend?


It's been dry near me for months. Shocking when you think about how many people are growing these days. Just goes to show how many people are smoking it and the fortune the government could make off it if they legalised it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

there not gunna do that though are they there thick...


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> there not gunna do that though are they there thick...


Just as well really, if they did legalise it us lot would have to get a job. lol


----------



## Specialboy (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ah, I see you have been given new powers Crypt. Keep up the good drama.lol Im away to drink myself stupid and watch Scotland hopefully win at football aka soccer. Have a good Saturday guys


Scotland win? That's just crazy talk!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

lol..yea but the growing would be so much more fun without havin to bother about the pigs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It's been dry near me for months. Shocking when you think about how many people are growing these days. Just goes to show how many people are smoking it and the fortune the government could make off it if they legalised it.


yeah its been dry around here for ages as well which is surprising as I know just how many ppl grow round here, problem at the moment is the weed is sold before the plant has even finished around here an you either book it weeks in advance or ya just dont get any atm


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

What part of the forum is this kevin murphy actually moderator of?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

this one why...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

There is loads of new mods. Its going to be interesting. Just hope this thread doesn't get fucked. Kev keep them the fuck away. Fucking hate waiting about to get picked up. M8 says he would be here at 2. I hate lateness


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> this one why...


So you volunteered to be a mod of the uk thread? Or you volunteered to be a mod of anywhere and they put you in here?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

my mod status is all of general forum so that includes here ..


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hate waiting about to get picked up. M8 says he would be here at 2. I hate lateness


That shit drives me insane. You know what's worse? When they simply don't turn up at all and don't even phone you to let you know. (Reason #12 why I should stab my sisters boyfriend)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

He's a mod for general marijuana growing.

More wood from the attic, just about completely pulled my little cinema up there to pieces but about time, i ent used it in a couple of years. Kitchens full of sawdust, no matter how far away i put my glass of water it's always full of shit when i need a sip 

It's gonna be funky though, although it might take a while, got to work out how to install the rollers 

Just got me phone bill and have to but wonder why i bother with a contract. Minutes used: 0 Data used: 0 Texts sent: 0


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That shit drives me insane. You know what's worse? When they simply don't turn up at all and don't even phone you to let you know. (Reason #12 why I should stab my sisters boyfriend)


On occasion I buy local merch from my cousing, just to see what's around, and pretty recently he did this to me. I was so taken aback and shocked. xD Haha that hadn't happened to me in YEARS. It was so startling. Hehe.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

He just phoned hes running late. I still need to get a cargo. Arrrrrgggggggh! I like to be half cut before the football starts. You know turn into a proper arsehole.lol No weed for me today, just drink and class A's, well this charlie more like class B's. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Straight to the fucking point Airwave eh.lol Hes just turned up and is beeping his horn. Im letting him wait................thats long enough. Take care guys and stop that spitting Airwave.lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I have to tell you - I don't trust you as far as I can spit. To me you come across as a copper that's trying too hard to fit in and be accepted.
> 
> I could be completely wrong of course.


I like you. =)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 3, 2011)

got to love it airwave peace bro..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Just saying what we're all thinking 

I think i over-engineered my cabinet, weighs a ton, time to change up all the plans


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just saying what we're all thinking
> 
> I think i over-engineered my cabinet, weighs a ton, time to change up all the plans


So lets see the plans.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

i had the best food ive ever had the other night

http://www.martin-wishart.co.uk/martin-wishart-loch-lomond/menus.aspx

risotto then the beef, the beef was NUTS. didnt even have to cut, and the portions werent stingy like you get at these posh places


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

mate i saw that gaff on masterchef the guy does a pistachio foam mouse thing, looked fuckin lush


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Fuck plans i just improvised as i encountered issues. I still can't get myself to follow the whole measure twice cut once lark, more like just have spare wood for when i cock up 

Lots and lots still to do. Got to buy a filtration or some form or other and possibly get another hole drilled in the ceiling as i don't fancy extractor fans in my bedroom. Then i need to buy a bunch of CFL's and fittings and wire and plugs etc, then mylar the thing up and install some removable dividers. I also plan to install another floor in the box which will sit on rails so the entire platform can slide out from niside so i don't have to be doing my neck and back in peering around inside  Thinking 3 or 4 sections with a male and female in each. Fun times ahead  Once again i do something that makes me think fuck Canada 







Also means the veg tent is now at eye level which is nice


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just saying what we're all thinking
> 
> i was thinking about ice cream.........................................


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > Just saying what we're all thinking
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2011)

got 2 400w hps laying around i dont need....anyone got any fans or filters an wanna do a swap? either that or a tent


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

ICE CREAM!!!

look at the girl on the right.... too much party..


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck plans i just improvised as i encountered issues. I still can't get myself to follow the whole measure twice cut once lark, more like just have spare wood for when i cock up
> 
> Lots and lots still to do. Got to buy a filtration or some form or other and possibly get another hole drilled in the ceiling as i don't fancy extractor fans in my bedroom. Then i need to buy a bunch of CFL's and fittings and wire and plugs etc, then mylar the thing up and install some removable dividers. I also plan to install another floor in the box which will sit on rails so the entire platform can slide out from niside so i don't have to be doing my neck and back in peering around inside  Thinking 3 or 4 sections with a male and female in each. Fun times ahead  Once again i do something that makes me think fuck Canada
> 
> ...


I bet it would be cheaper and easier to pick up a second hand pair of large chester draws and modify it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> those tents any good then?


no del they pretty shite m8, zips n cloth is decent enough but there aint enough vent holes i already have two and both ive had to cut extra holes into.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Didn't cost a penny to build that. Just a couple of hours of my time that i had originally planned to waste playing Giants  Only things which will cost money will be the internals which id have to buy either way


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

kev so now ya a mod is our thread gonna turn into a yankfest like yours??? lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate i saw that gaff on masterchef the guy does a pistachio foam mouse thing, looked fuckin lush


it was pretty fuckin special man. the icing on the cake, the director and some of the crew from world war Z (brad pitts new film being filmed in glasgow which we saw earlier that day) was sat on the table next to us lol. good fucking day/ night man


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

I always fancy going to fancy restaurants but well, when i'm paying for me grub i always pick what i know i'll enjoy and never experiment, i ent paying £30-40 for a main course i'm gonna end up not enjoying. £5 and i might try a different pizza but i ent about to order me fish with an unpronounceable sauce i know nowt about  fuck that play it safe haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

lol im exactly the same in most but in that place i know whatever i eat will be effing good. i dont mess with my pizzas though man, bbq chicken, peppers and onions ... since '03 lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

I've only ever ordered 2 pizza's in my life when they're not store bought, four seasons or capricciosa. Olices anchovies capers egg artichoke mmmmm. Saying that i think i once bought a pollo picante and thought it was crap.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol im exactly the same in most but in that place i know whatever i eat will be effing good. i dont mess with my pizzas though man, bbq chicken, peppers and onions ... since '03 lol


texas bar-b-q hmmmmm pizza of champions lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

dont look like a pizza to me lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

see the way they treat newusers round here and u wonder why no1 stays lol

fear not well not yet anyway WoW u wait till the i finished this half bottle tho lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha, i'm sat drinking beer and figured i'd give you guys a break, so i stumbled across this thread  https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/461286-attitude-seeds-rip-off-overcharge.html

It put a smile across my face  I'm glad to see the new mods are all doing their jobs though, i figured i should have had my IP leaked to the police for the language i've been using in there let alone simply being banned


----------



## UKHG (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys new uk grower up in this mofo!!!

woot!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2011)

Found this earlier,thought it may interest someone, called packtite cabinets and apparently they come complete with ventilation fans and lights n shelves inside an various vent holes, dont know fuck all else about em but they are from the US.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Howdy UKRG. Pull up a seat and don't forget to bring some thick skin 

_"I pity those who don't drink_, because when they wake up in the morning that's the best they are going to feel all day"


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

UKRG said:


> hey guys new uk grower up in this mofo!!!
> 
> woot!


woots and mofos aint how we communicate in this thread breadbin lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 3, 2011)

lol 

ok new grower here then fort id join the fun getting to kinda like this site tbh rather cool and this thread makes it soooo much more cooler!
so then as p[er me journal i been told i could start floweirng did sum pics otherday but ima do summore today coz they lots of nodes and very bushy  mebbe u can say if i should or not? 5 minsn for pics


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> see the way they treat newusers round here and u wonder why no1 stays lol
> 
> fear not well not yet anyway WoW u wait till the i finished this half bottle tho lol


lol that is my favourite picture ever posted on these boards, it needs a rebirth every so often. ill be long gone by the time you unleash the beast lol, off on a psycho/ trainwreck binge!



tip top toker said:


> Haha, i'm sat drinking beer and figured i'd give you guys a break, so i stumbled across this thread  https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/461286-attitude-seeds-rip-off-overcharge.html
> 
> It put a smile across my face  I'm glad to see the new mods are all doing their jobs though, i figured i should have had my IP leaked to the police for the language i've been using in there let alone simply being banned


i saw that ttt and had to let out a chuckle, on a different forum i used to post in there was a similar thing where this lad posted a screen cap of a website and put "what is this, some sort of space money" an it was a euro sign hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2011)

hopefully getting given a cut of the DR Greenthumb G13 this week so should be good, anyone grown it yet?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 3, 2011)

how long til flowering u think? been told should start now but im unsure


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> hopefully getting given a cut of the DR Greenthumb G13 this week so should be good, anyone grown it yet?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427755-dr-greenthumbs-g13-rdwc-tree.html


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

The G13 looks to be a pretty good plant regardless of the true nature of it's lineage, there'a whole lot of debate around that one, seems noone knows. I've a bit of a thing about the Doc though, i raised a point about his Exodus cheese not sounding or looking like exodus cheese and suddenly he stops selling it, sorry he didn't stop selling it he just became unable to produce any ore for some reason. Some of his stuff seems a bit suspect with regard to it's real genetics and such.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

when people can sell quality genetics for £40, there should be no reason to sell them for £200 so hes a greedy cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

fuck drgreen and his fake g13

ukrg them plants are a lil on the small side for flower but it dus depend on the space you got and also i suppose how desperate you are for weed/money cause yeah u could flower now but of course you aint gonna yield as much as if you had vegged them for longer.

what strain are they again?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

That as well, we get iffy about folk wanting £200+ for an ounce, he must make like $100K+ per plant he self's and fuck, 1000 seeds for a plant is a pretty low number from ym experience, i got 120 seeds kist from picking at my hash pile.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 3, 2011)

sensi cush started from seed on 15th auguest 
my space is

normal celining height

3.5ft wide and about 8 foot long but as u can see on the tray its not the length of the room


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

UKRG said:


> sensi cush started from seed on 15th auguest
> my space is
> 
> normal celining height
> ...


u got a fairly decent space then veg longer m8 it will be worth the wait.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That as well, we get iffy about folk wanting £200+ for an ounce, he must make like $100K+ per plant he self's and fuck, 1000 seeds for a plant is a pretty low number from ym experience, i got 120 seeds kist from picking at my hash pile.


i suppose he wouldnt give a shit, he's raking it in while his genetics stay covered in lies lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol yeah yeah ya self inflating ballbag. Speaking of which though, fairies not self inflating ballbags, i think that would be a niche market, i hear that the cheese fairy should soon be getting ready for a flight, she found a little tart to keep the boys company so has time to be strutting around the country doing her stuff, i'm sure she'll be in touch.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> u got a fairly decent space then veg longer m8 it will be worth the wait.



yeh was thinkin another week coz since i put the extarcotor in the heat situtaion is fixed and they seem to be getting bushier and bushier all being well il slide andother 5 pots by ther side for next grow


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

Goodbye my Commonwealth friends. =)


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

didnt no u had any friends in here your a yank aint ya? lol bye anyway.

we may rape the world of oil together but that where the friendships ends lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2011)

So how goe that bottle of vodka?  I have to admit i went out to a gathering last weekend and along with the beer grabbed a big bottle of absolute, that shit changed my late night manner enturely, beer makes me slepy and content, vodka get's me gabbing off like a right twat. On reflection maybe i like the quiet me  evil yet fun vodka.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> hopefully getting given a cut of the DR Greenthumb G13 this week so should be good, anyone grown it yet?


I'm tempted to buy it, but at £60 a seed, I just don't think I'm willing to do it. Simply because If both seeds fail to germ I'm going to be so vexed.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So how goe that bottle of vodka?  I have to admit i went out to a gathering last weekend and along with the beer grabbed a big bottle of absolute, that shit changed my late night manner enturely, beer makes me slepy and content, vodka get's me gabbing off like a right twat. On reflection maybe i like the quiet me  evil yet fun vodka.


ttt u been with me through these vodka binges more than most do i ever seem content and sleepy? lololol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm tempted to buy it, but at £60 a seed, I just don't think I'm willing to do it. Simply because If both seeds fail to germ I'm going to be so vexed.


never took u for a mug airwave and thats what u are if you buy it a fuckin mug!

now your more than willing to add me to ya stab list like ya sisters fella but i promise ya im alot harder to stab than some muggy welsh twat remember we didnt all run to the hills boyo lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;UGBf_b8G9Q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGBf_b8G9Q0&feature=related[/video]

same old shit then me keeping this thread alive lol u wana watch boys be carefull cause ya new mod will be taking over if not carefull and then welcome to yankville....

please please mr roll it up can i be a mod? i promise to get wrecked and i mean really wrecked every night and i also promise to insult every yank that enters the UK thread yes lets cap that shit again yes the UK thread!!!

so ja think il make a nob then opps i ment mod??? no need in being a nob but the mod side could use a lil help lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

ur close mantz but not there yets keep drinking with ttt maybe together you could send all our kids on riu to private school together LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;nFZP8zQ5kzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFZP8zQ5kzk[/video]

i need a doller although a half box would do even a 9 would keep me sweet lmao


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> never took u for a mug airwave and thats what u are if you buy it a fuckin mug!
> 
> now your more than willing to add me to ya stab list like ya sisters fella but i promise ya im alot harder to stab than some muggy welsh twat remember *we didnt all run to the hills* boyo lolol


Run to the hills when?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

fear not riu im about to drop 15mg of zopliclone and a 50mg of amyltriptaline just to keep me asleep and on top of copious amonts of booze u aint staying up long lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

i thought ttt was impecunious... or does he just not have access to the trust fund yet?




newuserlol said:


> ur close mantz but not there yets keep drinking with ttt maybe together you could send all our kids on riu to private school together LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

''impecunious'' i say no more ya posh cunt lolol

as for you airwave all u welsh wana claim to have not run to the hills whilst ya claim to be the hardest bastards around so if u where so hard why do we run you as well as half the world!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

i was trying to think of a nice way of saying.. "broke ass nigga"



newuserlol said:


> ''impecunious'' i say no more ya posh cunt lolol
> 
> as for you airwave all u welsh wana claim to have not run to the hills whilst ya claim to be the hardest bastards around so if u where so hard why do we run you as well as half the world!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i was trying to think of a nice way of saying.. "broke ass nigga"


you trying to talk ghetto again i told you bout that after you called every1 blood n cuz on our night out in brixton lmao


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> ''impecunious'' i say no more ya posh cunt lolol
> 
> as for you airwave all u welsh wana claim to have not run to the hills whilst ya claim to be the hardest bastards around so if u where so hard why do we run you as well as half the world!


What are you talking about you handsome rascal?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What are you talking about you handsome rascal?


what im talking is every welsh bloke i met finks they hardbastards lolol hard nations rule countrys and the welsh rules fuck all! hay the run to the hills comment was just a joke at so called unproven history but current history now shows tho , cause ya musta run to the hills aint seen many since lololol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> what im talking imbecile is every welsh bloke i met finks they hardbastards lolol hard nations rule countrys and the welsh rules fuck all! hay the run to the hills comment was just a joke at so called unproven history but current history now shows tho , cause ya musta run to the hills aint seen many since lololol


Where and when did you meet these welsh?
Hard nations? lol.
What history would that be?

Let me guess; You got done for robbing some little old ladies hand bag, ended up in Portland, and got terrorised because you're a fraggle. Something alone those lines?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

watching some stoner flick.. your highness or some shit..



newuserlol said:


> sorry i 4got that most in the ukthread are on there mum/dads pc and have to bed early lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Where and when did you meet these welsh?
> Hard nations? lol.
> What history would that be?
> 
> Let me guess; You got done for robbing some little old ladies hand bag, ended up in Portland, and got terrorised because you're a fraggle. Something alone those lines?


no m8 im a southern fairy lol but portland is u welsh boys that getting raped there not us english boys, use maybe cardiff nick ya migt get ya arse tickled there by the sounds of it, so sounds like ya better off in wales lolol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 im a southern fairy lol but portland is u welsh boys that getting raped there not us uk boys, use maybe cardiff nick ya migt get ya arse tickled there by the sounds of it, so sounds like ya better off in wales lolol


I'm not buying that you are an adult. 

Go and play somewhere else, kid. This is a man's thread.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm not buying that you are an adult.
> 
> Go and play somewhere else, kid. This is a man's thread.


29 here and YOU? play or = not im not playing its fact all u welsh fink ya the hardest cunts in town when most are maggots! thats my welsh friends word maggots not mine cause id av just use uneducated numbptys who no nuffing but to fight just never learned to use weapons lolol i mean axe's n swords from many yrs ago.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

any cunt that wants tae play at hard bastards feel free tae visit scotland.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

when god was dishing out mod privaliages he had some kinda seriuos brain fart whilst doing it lolol poor ol god prob went through aolt of underpants whilst doing it lolol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol !!! Another English thinking they conquerd the world lmao ! Your country is an embarrassment ! It pisses me of we are even associated with people like you, it's embarrassing . You say all the welsh think they are hard and shit ? You watched t.v recently ? Nothing gives me more pleasure than seeing a soo called hard English man crying in the streets of prague because the locals give him a kicking for acting a fucking idiot ! It makes for good viewing  ! Yeaa we shag all the sheep here too mate but the best thing is we send it over the bridge for you stupid cunts to eat it hahaha !!! Think of a big welsh farmer shagging your next Sunday dinner you stupid prick !! 

Sorry for the other decent people here .
Rolla


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Lol !!! Another English thinking they conquerd the world lmao ! Your country is an embarrassment ! It pisses me of we are even associated with people like you, it's embarrassing . You say all the welsh think they are hard and shit ? You watched t.v recently ? Nothing gives me more pleasure than seeing a soo called hard English man crying in the streets of prague because the locals give him a kicking for acting a fucking idiot ! It makes for good viewing  ! Yeaa we shag all the sheep here too mate but the best thing is we send it over the bridge for you stupid cunts to eat it hahaha !!! Think of a big welsh farmer shagging your next Sunday dinner you stupid prick !!
> 
> Sorry for the other decent people here .
> Rolla


do welsh people only watch brit drunks abroad on old bravo then lolol well ard lolol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 3, 2011)

Use your head you stud muffin. I havnt even got time to look at your pathetic posts . Grow the fuck up your 29 on a growing forum slagging country's off . Isn't that sending alarm bells ringing in your daft brain !


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2011)

this is better than my movie...


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> do welsh people only watch brit drunks abroad on old bravo then lolol well ard lolol


We watch it because it's nice to see other country's kick fuck into you . we got bored of seeing you cry and moan on our streets a long time ago !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

my work here is done for the night lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 3, 2011)

Politeness ! ? I've worked in England for years removing all the asbestos from the army camps and trust me politeness isn't in your vocabulary . You said it your self you own us all lol trust me boy if you didn't have the north sea your country will be as good as the bronks ! England isn't England anymore you been to the great city of London lately or Birmingham ? SPOT THE WHITES !!! It's like where's wally ?


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 3, 2011)

Run along little boy summer holidays are over soon you need a bath and bed night night !!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2011)

ur right i am a school boy and i needs me sleep after all this funny talk lolol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

ahll ye what lads, ahm kinda wasted and mibbe a bit on the agressive side but if ye feel like taking the challenge pm me yer town and ahll cum visit. or alternatively lets meet up in a boozer of ur choice and we can see how it goes.if u want tae bring a friend wae ye feel fuckin free. ahve had one attempt on ma life this year so another wont make much difference......but keep this in mind, ahm still fuckin breathing!
funny thing is ahve met a lotta english and irish guys(ah dont know many welsh lads, although those ahve met are sound) and i consider myself as british but if ye wan tae play this shit then pm your town, name and boozer.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> what worth that be dura cause ya never gonna come to the south fucking el sounds like your need enough class a,b and c just to get outa bed let alone fight lolol another E-thug wanabee....


aye mate, that must be wot it is. ahm jist fullo shit. at the age o 39 am a bit old fur bullshit thug crap. feel free tae visit. the town is in ayrshire and its called cumnock. ahm very easy to find. now either visit or fuck off onto another forum ya fuckin scrote.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> town is milton keynes age is 29 grandad u still fancy it?
> 
> and milton keynes is alot easier to find that ur arsehole of a town so i think the onus is on you??? u need the address too?


You haven't got the bottle to post it.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

jist ur local boozer, ah dont come to peoples doors.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2011)

milton keynes??? christ ah town that was designed by an architect wae a bucket on his head, u even had tae rob a london football team.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> im bored now anyway lololol i no most of ya address's have a think bout the yeah u too airwave no threats but how the fuck do i no lololol its been fun well something to kill the time at least lolol


You know because you are SAMBO and I gave you my address.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahahah, what a site to wake up to  Told ya voddy get's people gabbing like twats  everyone calmed down this morning then? 

What i have gleaned form the past 50 posts. The English are cunts. The welsh are cunts. The Scots are cunts. Sounds about right if we're generalizing nations  In the name of humanity i should stab the lot of you.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

lol people allways rise to the bait they really must be as bored as me at times lol

sorry to any1 who took it to heart no harm ment all said in good jest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2011)

where the fuck was kev last night hahahahaaah good to see there's still a bit of aggro coursing through the veins people.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

no aggro for me last night, lots of laughs tho lol people can never just ignore a troll they always have to have the final say there by feeding said troll there favorite scran lol

no fun now tho but would have also been too boring to come back n start again as a total new, so il behave well kinda behave from now lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2011)

bongs and some aphex twin for breakfast, making some more oil this morning.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm tempted to buy it, but at £60 a seed, I just don't think I'm willing to do it. Simply because If both seeds fail to germ I'm going to be so vexed.


fuck paying £60 ill send ya a cut if ya like


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

ended up with a timer n another small tent to go with the 2x 1.2x1.2mtr tents,400 and 600hps they are all just the ds secret jardin range which is pretty crap and the reflectors on the lights are just budget 1's but still a touch at £160

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14770359 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> ended up with a timer n another small tent to go with the 2x 1.2x1.2mtr tents,400 and 600hps they are all just the ds secret jardin range which is pretty crap and the reflectors on the lights are just budget 1's but still a touch at £160
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14770359 lol


 
Thats next on my list of purchases, another tent and another fan n filter oh n a cool hood so if anyones getting rid of any of them items? oh n ive got 2x 400 HPS to get rid of at some point if anyone is in need


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

dunno what ya plans are sae but i been wanting this tent for a while is a good price for the size 

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Tents-353/BudBox-Grow-Tents-462/BudBox-Titan-1--1299.asp


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you guys own your properties? How do folk get away with inspections with gurt big tents sat in the corner of the room?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> dunno what ya plans are sae but i been wanting this tent for a while is a good price for the size
> 
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Tents-353/BudBox-Grow-Tents-462/BudBox-Titan-1--1299.asp


well thats the kinda size tent i want then i can leave my 4x4 as a veg tent but im still a stingy bastard at heart ( my scottish heritage maybe?lol) so i will be looking for a 2nd hand one on fleabay as I just cant bring myself to pay jus under £300 for some metal poles n a bit of sackcloth lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Do you guys own your properties? How do folk get away with inspections with gurt big tents sat in the corner of the room?


i dont ttt and never have thats 1 of the reasons i do like tents just pack it all down n back up again so quick.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Do you guys own your properties? How do folk get away with inspections with gurt big tents sat in the corner of the room?


mines up in the loft so not really a problem, oh an we`ve been here nearly 2.5 years an landlord has only been round twice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2011)

i've rented houses n flats for 10 years and never had an inspection. had the landlord in for a chat an a brew and the trust was formed. they just want to know your not a divvy going to wreck the place and pay the rent on time.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

maybe private rents but council n housing association have a odd random visit that aint needed or repairs that you got no choice but have.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> maybe private rents but council n housing association have a odd random visit that aint needed or repairs that you got no choice but have.


if hes council then maybe get a transfer to somewhere with a loft?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2011)

aye ive had my fair share of unwanted visits, popo came once the landlord for a few dif things and the gas board to change the meter in the house and the line in. luckily enough they were the only ones to twig.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2011)

DST said:


> I know I am not from the UK so I hope you don't mind me posting here (I still feel British...well Scottish more but lets not get into that).
> 
> Anyway, reason for invading your UK Utopia is that I was at the pub the other day and was outside having a cheeky pipe with some nice bubble that I had made. These 3 moroccan guys (I would say around 40ish) where sitting there and one of them turned round and said, "nice smell, weed?", (it was hash made with livers and exo so it was fairly chuffy in the smell depo). Anyway I digress, I passed him the pipe and told him it was hash. Loaded another and passed that to his friends. Next thing I know the second guy has pulled out this half brick of hash and started to give me bits he was scraping off it. All in he gave me about a gram plus. Here's whats left of it, my mates in the UK don't see much of this around their way unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Your allowed here whenever you like DST , your a repected member of the UK growing scene  
Apart from beeing\feeling scottish theres not a bad word most can say about you !


where the fcuk are all these mods and yanks comming from lol , theres been loads here in the last week !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2011)

right , ive decided im gonna stick a journal up later , its 1st week of 12/12 today so ill get some new pics aswell and hopefully update every sunday/monday with a weekly pic update ..... ill post link here once its up


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> if hes council then maybe get a transfer to somewhere with a loft?


i already got a loft sae dunno how big it is never been up there lol im a useless bastard carnt diy for shit can just about put the tents up lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got a huge attic but the temperatures are intolerable. My flat situation has been great for the past 3 years but it's abobut to change with regular 6 month inspections etc, and well, both walk in wardrobes in my room are stuffed to bursting with cannabis this or that  So thinking that come the change there is then no reason not to see if there is anywhere else i might like that i can afford. Currently pay £400 a month before any bills but tempted to see if there's not somewhere a little better suited for my growing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

I think im going to die.


----------



## stoneruk (Sep 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> where the fcuk are all these mods and yanks comming from lol , theres been loads here in the last week !


Mod Power!!! /searches for his vespa


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I think im going to die.


good night then lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneruk said:


> Mod Power!!! /searches for his vespa


can i ask why u are a m0d? do you have links to the owner? how can some1 whos never done much for the site be mod? at least kevin although a tad annoying with the likes is making half a effort so can kinda see why he would be chosen as a mod but you im curious to no why or how you are a mod.

not looking for a argument just a explanation thats all?


----------



## stoneruk (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> can i ask why u are a m0d? do you have links to the owner? how can some1 whos never done much for the site be mod? at least kevin although a tad annoying with the likes is making half a effort so can kinda see why he would be chosen as a mod but you im curious to no why or how you are a mod.
> 
> not looking for a argument just a explanation thats all?


I have no idea what the criteria is, maybe it's the length of time i've been a member? vs Shitloads of posts in an extremely short time?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneruk said:


> I have no idea what the criteria is, maybe it's the length of time i've been a member? vs Shitloads of posts in an extremely short time?


so did u volunteer to be a mod then and been waiting?


----------



## stoneruk (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> so did u volunteer to be a mod then and been waiting?


There was a thread made by the owner a few weeks ago asking for new mods, i posted in it, along with many others, and we were all made mods. Think there supposed to be 60 made in total.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneruk said:


> There was a thread made by the owner a few weeks ago asking for new mods, i posted in it, along with many others, and we were all made mods. Think there supposed to be 60 made in total.


o ok fair enough explains it then, so what ya got on the grow then stoneruk?


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneruk said:


> Mod Power!!! /searches for his vespa


lol - i was thinking that!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

cafeculture said:


> lol - i was thinking that!


what you ride a vespa too? lol


----------



## stoneruk (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> o ok fair enough explains it then, so what ya got on the grow then stoneruk?


Seedsman White Widow, 1000w perpetual grow - 2 harvested per week - Hempy buckets. What about yourself Newuser?


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> what you ride a vespa too? lol


I'm way too big for a vespa - maybe a Vesta (if you remember those?) lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 4, 2011)

fucking hell, kev has finally lost the plot lol. off to spain in 5 minutes, cya later stoners ... and mods


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Call him sambo. U were creating some drama last night.lol cunts biting all over the place. I need vodka redbull. All in favour say Aye. Kev I told u too keep these modz away.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneruk said:


> Seedsman White Widow, 1000w perpetual grow - 2 harvested per week - Hempy buckets. What about yourself Newuser?


i like seedsman alot some real good genetics for the price.

me im in soil got 7 at the mo under 2x600hps adding a third 600 today and will split 2monster plants i have in 1 tent into a tent of there own each with a 600 each cause the other 5 had hardly any veg so they got enough space.

strains are pyschosis,livers/blues and a proven pheno of slh.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Call him sambo. U were creating some drama last night.lol cunts biting all over the place. I need vodka redbull. All in favour say Aye. Kev I told u too keep these modz away.lol


i ad em going last night hay m8 lol


----------



## cafeculture (Sep 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fucking hell, kev has finally lost the plot lol. off to spain in 5 minutes, cya later stoners ... and mods


have fun in Spain dude


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fucking hell, kev has finally lost the plot lol. off to spain in 5 minutes, cya later stoners ... and mods


ava good time m8....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

bring me back sumat nice lol...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

U doing a tour of europe wow? More money than sense. Father in law coming round. Rez is empty and pump making a hell of a noise. Fuck it


----------



## del66666 (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I think im going to die.


i think we are all going to die...............some day


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 4, 2011)

lifes good my good girl is bleachin and cleaning out my grow room after treating it for mite,dam im lucky and shes doing it in her wee thongs.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Delboy i cany move my head without it hurting. Need codeine


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

i ended up watching that games n thrones mantz QAULITY really enjoyed it, carnt wait for the second season reading the second book now well i say reading im listening to the audio-book lol

it was a real expensive show for hbo the pilot alone cost 5m i think and the whole season 50-60m, they already been booked up for a second season i.e book 2 but my worry is if that aint a proper success like the 1st then they aint gonna chuck another 50-60m at season 3.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i like seedsman alot some real good genetics for the price.
> 
> me im in soil got 7 at the mo under 2x600hps adding a third 600 today and will split 2monster plants i have in 1 tent into a tent of there own each with a 600 each cause the other 5 had hardly any veg so they got enough space.
> 
> strains are pyschosis,livers/blues and a proven pheno of slh.


soil? you finally renounced coco then? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> lifes good my good girl is bleachin and cleaning out my grow room after treating it for mite,dam im lucky and shes doing it in her wee thongs.


pics or it didnt happen lmao j/k


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> soil? you finally renounced coco then? lol


i gave up with them all sae after i see 24oz from 4 under 1x 600hps and also 11oz from 2 both either pyscho or livers and the 11 from the 2 had another 2 different plants so there was 4 under that light also both in soil and both clones i gave them, same as u got.

just thought whats the point theres plenty of yield in the soil with them strains.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i gave up with them all sae after i see 24oz from 4 under 1x 600hps and also 11oz from 2 both either pyscho or livers and the 11 from the 2 had another 2 different plants so there was 4 under that light also both in soil and both clones i gave them, same as u got.
> 
> just thought whats the point theres plenty of yield in the soil with them strains.


yeah i know what ya mean mate, im averaging 2.5-3 oz a plant in soil with a £1 bottle of nutes lmao, ppl do over-complicate things sometimes


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

what is the slh like for yeild..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what is the slh like for yeild..


depends on the pheno but if ya talking bout the slh i think u are then it will yield very nicely given a decent veg.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

it had 50 days outdoor veg before indoor in tent its 2 half weeks flower so far


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know what ya mean mate, im averaging 2.5-3 oz a plant in soil with a £1 bottle of nutes lmao, ppl do over-complicate things sometimes


sounds like back to basics is working for ya sae, although i do remember u where guilty of over-complicating things a while back lol aint we all been m8.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

have any of you lot got a pic of a psycho about 5 weeks after 12/12 flip ya can pop up? just ive got a strange feeling mine is lagging


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/414835-livers-blues-psychosis-critical-mass-30.html pyscho at day 43 there sae dont post in that journal tho m8 im wanting it kept dead obviously.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/414835-livers-blues-psychosis-critical-mass-30.html pyscho at day 43 there sae dont post in that journal tho m8 im wanting it kept dead obviously.


yeah no worries mate, cheers for that


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

yup as i suspected mine look massively behind, mine look like yours at about day 20 an they were flipped to 12/12 about 5 weeks ago :-s


----------



## Grewdat (Sep 4, 2011)

I made a post that got deleted. Just saying what's up to all the UK heads. I'm a yank .. but used to live in the UK for several years... miss it dearly. I posted a message with a Monty Python bit and a mod must of deleted it. 

Anyway.. herro \o


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah after looking at them psycho pics 2 of ya showed me mine is definetely lagging behind so will get some pics up tonight an let you lot throw some ideas at me for fixing it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

Fukkin hell chaps missed a good night last night, been waitin to give that newuser some grief to! lol..........samb did you get them pms i sent to ya old profile?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

well i think i have just about finally decided that i'm going to buy an autopot system, just trying to work out which medium to use, i see vids of em being done with clay pebbles and that to me is a lot more appealing than coco or soil.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

I use clay pebbles and Im switching to coco. Fucking nightmare getting rid of them


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 4, 2011)

I think a thread should be made of your chicks with bongs ect for wee prizes like softsecrets lol,what yous think


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

Grewdat said:


> I made a post that got deleted. Just saying what's up to all the UK heads. I'm a yank .. but used to live in the UK for several years... miss it dearly. I posted a message with a Monty Python bit and a mod must of deleted it.
> 
> Anyway.. herro \o


a yank who can call himself a yank is my kinda yank lol

welcome to the thread m8 fuck nos what happened to ya post but mods have been doing strange things off late, things can get abit heated in here and insults a plenty but its all good fun.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

sambo wat u sayin lad lol..new update on mate slh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

you get my pms i sent you newu?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fukkin hell chaps missed a good night last night, been waitin to give that newuser some grief to! lol..........samb did you get them pms i sent to ya old profile?


yeah i got it m8 lolol dez showed himself up bit well alot really twat! i was tempted to sign back into the old name and let rip see how he talks to me then but fuck him couldnt be arsed showed himself up with them post alone i didnt need to do more, i get ya tho m8 politics lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

I no what ya sayin mate, went quiet once i told him he knows you lol........he's cool usauly aswell
Livers are doin wicked bro, jus done a update drop by my thread avent seen the new you there yet lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I use clay pebbles and Im switching to coco. Fucking nightmare getting rid of them


I ent ever bothered binning mine, i just re-use over and over again.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Who showed themselves up then Sam.lol who the fuck is dez????? I re use too, The girls that are growing now, I just pulled the plant from the last grow and put the new ones in. Didny even clean them or dump my res.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

Never bothered to find out, do you use autopots with the clay pebbles or is it some other hydro method? edit: looks like wilma pot?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Never bothered to find out, do you use autopots with the clay pebbles or is it some other hydro method? edit: looks like wilma pot?


Its Wilma m8. Real easy and lazy. When they get to about week 4 of flowering that when u gotta fill up the res every fucking day. Its a 70l res for 8 plants so they can guzzle most of that in 24hrs. Im sitting here with my father in law and the res must be below the pump coz there is some racket coming from upstairs


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

lol, i have 40L res per plant at present. I fucking hate my grow setup though, it's a stupid size. Gonna have to find me this new flat pronto i think, issue is that it needs to be within walking distance of work so everything available is slightly over my budget.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats crazy drinking...


supersillybilly said:


> its wilma m8. Real easy and lazy. When they get to about week 4 of flowering that when u gotta fill up the res every fucking day. Its a 70l res for 8 plants so they can guzzle most of that in 24hrs. Im sitting here with my father in law and the res must be below the pump coz there is some racket coming from upstairs


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i ad em going last night hay m8 lol


lol, ya cunt, ah was too wasted on blues, coke and booze to even realise!!!! well done mate, ah was well and truly hooked!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2011)

the police came to my house earlier and said my dog had chased someone on a bike,I said fuck off my dog hasn't got a bike


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

dura u crack me up u lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the pumps on constant. Gotta give them what they want Kev. I thought you would have learned Dura. Blues are bad news


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

your water bill must be massive lol...


supersillybilly said:


> I have the pumps on constant. Gotta give them what they want Kev.  I thought you would have learned Dura. Blues are bad news


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Dont pay for water in sunny Scotland


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

how cum lol.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Coz we got fucking loads of it.lol I think it is included in our council tax m8. Im about £120 a month


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

wish it were like that ere takes piss in uk,..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

For you maybe, not me, i can leave my taps running all day long if i fancy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Our water is really good aswel. No ph'ing and its really hard to nute burn plants or get salt build up. The waters that soft, it wouldn't take the soap off your hands.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine comes outta the tap at 8.5, tis hard as fuck and tastes like shit, no wonder they don't want more money for it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Ours is 7 and tastes great.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2011)

Ours in yorkshire int that bad 7.4-7.6 mine it taste shit tho to much clorine


----------



## del66666 (Sep 4, 2011)

i have a well..............and a bucket and rope


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, well, well, thats a surprise del.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I have the pumps on constant. Gotta give them what they want Kev. I thought you would have learned Dura. Blues are bad news


tell me aboot it mate. ah end up a fuckin psycho on them.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

lol after them 2 zoplicone i was done for last night dont remember much after that lol was a laugh tho, hows it going dura u got anything nice on grow?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i have a well..............and a bucket and rope


i actually fish in the local reservoir that provides around half the water for ayrshire, waters clean as fuck and when you catch a fish they taste superb.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lol after them 2 zoplicone i was done for last night dont remember much after that lol was a laugh tho, hows it going dura u got anything nice on grow?


nuthin at all right now, im in the middle of building a grow chamber( did all the electric yesterday and ahll get all the joinery done on tuesday(got comm service tomorrow so wont have time). ive got a oad of seeds sittin; ak 48, the church, some exo/dream time and a few other single fem'd seeds. plenty of choice. ahll be germing by the weekend all goin well. wot bout yourself mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> nuthin at all right now, im in the middle of building a grow chamber( did all the electric yesterday and ahll get all the joinery done on tuesday(got comm service tomorrow so wont have time). ive got a oad of seeds sittin; ak 48, the church, some exo/dream time and a few other single fem'd seeds. plenty of choice. ahll be germing by the weekend all goin well. wot bout yourself mate?


always got something on the grow m8 got 7 at the mo 2 huge livers that where vegged outside for 5-6 wks then vegged under the hps for another 2 wks they are big and the other 5 only had a 10day veg from a rooted clone so they pretty small nd ok in the 1.2mtr tent but these 2 livers are too big for 1 1.2mtr tent but managed to get a load of equipment cheap so im gonna put the big livers in tents of there own with a 600hps each, got all the stuff siting in front of me lights,tent but i carnt be arsed today lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Not taken zopiclone in ages. The girlfriends dads got a script for them. Need to get a strip. Jesus, I reckon Im not far off a junkie. I would take anything.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

they where 7.5mg ones aswel the 2 off them on top of the vods done me in lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> always got something on the grow m8 got 7 at the mo 2 huge livers that where vegged outside for 5-6 wks then vegged under the hps for another 2 wks they are big and the other 5 only had a 10day veg from a rooted clone so they pretty small nd ok in the 1.2mtr tent but these 2 livers are too big for 1 1.2mtr tent but managed to get a load of equipment cheap so im gonna put the big livers in tents of there own with a 600hps each, got all the stuff siting in front of me lights,tent but i carnt be arsed today lol




Always better to have someone help m8. Dura is my bitch.lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 4, 2011)

Orite fellas !? Nice little bit of banter last night fair play newuser if I knew you was sambo things would of been different lmao . This weather is absolute shit !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

sambo a rare breed give im a drink and he sound if he sober he a twat lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha funny you said that I remember that he liked his drink lol havnt been on in a while . It's nice to be back .


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sambo a rare breed give im a drink and he sound if he sober he a twat lol


Is that a personal attack?  Now you're a mod you gotta play by the rule book


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

personal attack it was a compliment lol..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Restless sleep for me tonight. Drink is sweating out me. Going to watch four lions on ch4. Rather funny


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

I was being quite serious  as much as you'd like to join in the banter, you're a mod now, you have to set an example across the forum, you're not allowed tantrums any more, you're not allowed to partake in our name calling and abuse. You've got to be mr prim and propper. Don't like to be tellin you your job and such though..

4 lions is a fantastic film, very funny but moving at the same time.

"That's deffo not ma confused face"
[youtube]PhtADRPvJBE[/youtube]
Rubber dingy rapids bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

fair enough tip top ill do my job proper and shut this thread down if thats what u want me to do your right i need to set example


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

by the way that was a joke lol...


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done on becoming a mod to keV . You will be a great assit to the forum .


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

lets hope so mate but i have to be quiet now i have orders from the top .....u like that from the top tip top lol i crack myself up i really do..least sumone laughin


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha, tis exactly why i refused being a mod, i ent got the ability to stay in character, 5 minutes on the booze and i'd be causing a disgrace  Just look at last night in that thread about the fellow bashing attitude 

Foam bananas anyone? How the fuck do they get away calling food "foam" and making sales


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

lol tip top...ud be funni as a mod but samboo would be great could u imagine the hell he raise that would be fun lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd probably get drunk and run around and delete half the stupid threads that get made on this forum  But as it is i just bare my teeth and accept it, and then attempt to flatten the OP with a sarcy response while digging at their mental ability


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2011)

theres an old scottish punk bank called the 'Exploited' and one of there most well known songs was 'Fuck a Mod'...sang to the theme for 'Jingle Bells'.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 4, 2011)

Just for you Dura: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA7i9XoeOu4


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lets hope so mate but i have to be quiet now i have orders from the top .....u like that from the top tip top lol i crack myself up i really do..least sumone laughin


orders from the top for what? imo riu is going to pot i been here over 2yrs and seen a fair few users come n go and also changes to the site, but nowdays it just seems unruely i aint gonna say n full of noobs cause they always been here.

its a bad move on the owners part making people with very little respect from the vets into mods??? silly move always gonna cause probs, i want fdd back now thats a mod u can respect.

i like ya kev but a mod??? nar m8. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2011)

updated journal with pics boys take a blast


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Just for you Dura: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA7i9XoeOu4


and another mod passes thru ! .....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2011)

Heres my new journal folks .. hope to see you about in there 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/462086-my-lazy-arsed-grow-journal.html#post6221486


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2011)

man im mashed , i just went outside to spark a spliff up then realised i havnt rolled the fucker yet pmsl !!!! TWAT !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 4, 2011)

bitching ive wankered to many beers and only got a shit crap genet early crop and it aint doin shit !


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

God damn the weather hasn't half changed. Yesterday lovely sunchine, rian al night and now i'm huddled up in a blanket, bloody freeeezing!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lmao ttt winter is settin in bro strugglin to get out of bed mate hate the fuckin winter!!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

what a lovely sunny day..............get up you lazy fuckers.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm up... was actually in work for my start time too. red letter day...







6 weeks on wed


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

nice tent pic don....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

cheers! I'm a bit concerned the support bar looks a bit bent


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

tryb supprti it with chain from the other poles..my buds bit smaller than that and im at 16 days cant wait to see what there like at 6 weeks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm wary of hanging anything more to the roof, ive got the big rhino filter hanging thing must weigh close to 15kg


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

looking niiiiice don, gonna get my lazy in action today and give them 2 big livers a 1.2mtr tent n 600hps each.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good Don. My bro was in our tent last week and the carbon filter fell on his dome. He says it just fell. Got a massive bruise and lump on the side of his head. Just fell...........aye right, he was fucking about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

should be fucking monsterous with a 6 hun each man, cant wait to see them. how old are they? you flipped yet?

cheers man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking good Don. My bro was in our tent last week and the carbon filter fell on his dome. He says it just fell. Got a massive bruise and lump on the side of his head. Just fell...........aye right, he was fucking about


 cheers bill, hahah aye no doubt he was touching something you shouldn't lmao. fuck if mine fell on me i'd have to ring someone to bust the door in and help me. took 2 of us to hang the fucking thing up.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> should be fucking monsterous with a 6 hun each man, cant wait to see them. how old are they? you flipped yet?
> 
> cheers man.


2wks into 12/12 and they had a 5-6wks veg outside then 2-3wks veg under the 600, they are huge m8 im gonna get on the cam its the missus cam need to get me own.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Same here. Its now hanging by one of the straps. The other is lost in the jungle.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

i got 3 filters 1 small 6'' a big 6'' and a lil 4'' the big 6'' i got on a barstool lol the secret jardin ds range is shite i wouldnt trust it hanging above me plants.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i got 3 filters 1 small 6'' a big 6'' and a lil 4'' the big 6'' i got on a barstool lol the secret jardin ds range is shite i wouldnt trust it hanging above me plants.


I was lookin at me cuz's tent the other day with a 6 inch hanging in there i thought to myself shit that aint ment to support those !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

i looked at one of these stands for mine







but fucked if i'm paying 70 quid to stand something in the tent. i need that space haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Space is a problem for me but bein in a 12x6 shed its piece a piss to just hang


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2011)

My wife came down the stairs, "Well done," she said, "Your daughter's up there in a right state."

"I was only trying to help," I said, "I know how much she misses that guinea pig."

"And you actually thought that making it into a glove puppet was a good idea?"


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> I was lookin at me cuz's tent the other day with a 6 inch hanging in there i thought to myself shit that aint ment to support those !!


re read that post again!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

were u get these from dura lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lets hope so mate but i have to be quiet now i have orders from the top .....u like that from the top tip top lol i crack myself up i really do..least sumone laughin


 You stupid foo. hahah


Any room for a fat Mexican amidst all you pommy bastards?
Hows that for moderator etiquette?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

Only if you don't mention the words j*b w*rk or empl*ym*nt

Then again if you're Mexican that shouldn't be a problem...

Ahh racial stereotypes.. Good fun



Beansly said:


> You stupid foo. hahah
> 
> 
> Any room for a fat Mexican amidst all you pommy bastards?
> Hows that for moderator etiquette?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Only if you don't mention the words j*b w*rk or empl*ym*nt


 I _said_ I was Mexican.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Only if you don't mention the words j*b w*rk or empl*ym*nt


stop swearing mantz llolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I _said_ I was Mexican.....


lmfao............


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

Refresh my last post lolz.



Beansly said:


> I _said_ I was Mexican.....


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

How about UN-empoyment? Food stamps? Government assisted housing?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

what food do them stamps allow u to buy beans?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

You should fit right in...



Beansly said:


> How about UN-empoyment? Food stamps? Government assisted housing?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> what food do them stamps allow u to buy beans?


 In california they used to let you use them to buy weed I heard but the Terminator stopped it.
All I can buy is groceries. Or...you know...._in the old days...._ I could trade them at 50% loss for drugs. Ie 50$ worth of groceries = 25$ worth of whatever.
Bit I'd never do anything like that....that's what I heard _other _ppl do....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

lol england is different ur gov dont give a fuck about ya.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lol england is different ur gov dont give a fuck about ya.


 Ain't it the truth.
But you guys are like the daddy that taught us everything we know.... You guys are just better at lulling the masses


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i no of people who get $1500 a month, a new car every 3yrs and there housing paid all by the goverment and thats just the 1 person then on top of that we got free healthcare, do u have health insurence bean?


 Say....so how about that weather huh?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Say....so how about that weather huh?


FAIL........... lol

i would av thought ls vegas would be awash wit jobs n money???


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lol england is different ur gov dont give a fuck about ya.


things are going the same way here.................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> things are going the same way here.................


true m8 they deffo cracking down on it this new gov


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> FAIL........... lol
> 
> i would av thought ls vegas would be awash wit jobs n money???


 Opposite.
Tourism (and mining) is our only draw. Now that everyone in the US is losing their house and broke, no one is taking vacations to Las Vegas.
The city is dying.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> true m8 they deffo cracking down on it this new gov


food banks are already being sorted and already being used.we aint seen nothing yet.............mini america


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> FAIL........... lol
> 
> i would av thought ls vegas would be awash wit jobs n money???


I wasn't gonna argue with ya because I hate this country's system more than I can even admit, but to say that the UK is much better is a bit of a stretch.
You're country is just as brutal and cut-throat when it comes to capitalism as the US baby.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I wasn't gonna argue with ya because I hate this country's system more than I can even admit, but to say that the UK is much better is a bit of a stretch.
> You're country is just as brutal and cut-throat when it comes to capitalism as the US baby.


uk is deffo better u wana fight beany boy lololol

i just think the states leave to many of there own people to suffer and imo it just dont happen as much in the uk.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> uk is deffo better u wana fight beany boy lololol
> 
> i just think the states leave to many of there own people to suffer and imo it just dont happen as much in the uk.


Yeah, not if you're white...

jk idk really. Idk enough about the UK to debate about it, but you're right about the people being left their own. It's the super rich, and then there's everyone else.


----------



## nog (Sep 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I wasn't gonna argue with ya because I hate this country's system more than I can even admit, but to say that the UK is much better is a bit of a stretch.
> You're country is just as brutal and cut-throat when it comes to capitalism as the US baby.


yes but we are brutal and cut-throat in a more well mannered way chaps.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

nog said:


> yes but we are brutal and cut-throat in a more well mannered way chaps.


 well-mannered = bull-shittier

lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

thats nice beansly lad


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> re read that post again!!


Ha ha dura shit bro only just re read it lmbo


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2011)

id rather live in the US .. fuck the UK lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> id rather live in the US .. fuck the UK lol


not allowed in the USA for another 4yrs though pmsl !

on sec ond thought , id rather live in canada  fuck the Uk and the USA


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Right I don't really know what to do here. Any advice would be great. The landlord says she is coming round for a visit tomorrow coz the guy next door has been complaining about the weeds(lol) in the back garden. I phoned her and said I would take a half day tomorrow and do it. She said fine but she wants to come round for an inspection. Now she can't go in the spare room or Im off to jail. Any ideas??? I might be worring bout nothing coz she might not een go upstairs. Anybody had any experience with this. I thought they had to give u notice for an inspection???


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

they do but only 24 hrs notice 48 hrs tops mate ive had it done to me i moved mine out for the few hours they were meant to be coming..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

should be in your lease agreement how much notice they have to give... if not i think it's 24 hours... 
keep your weeds under control billy!



supersillybilly said:


> Right I don't really know what to do here. Any advice would be great. The landlord says she is coming round for a visit tomorrow coz the guy next door has been complaining about the weeds(lol) in the back garden. I phoned her and said I would take a half day tomorrow and do it. She said fine but she wants to come round for an inspection. Now she can't go in the spare room or Im off to jail. Any ideas??? I might be worring bout nothing coz she might not een go upstairs. Anybody had any experience with this. I thought they had to give u notice for an inspection???


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't move them m8. They are 6 weeks into flower and lots of them. Im going to be there tomorrow when she comes. If she wants to go into the room Im going to have to tell her to get to fuck. Im going saymy m8 is renting the room and works offshore and Im not letting u in if hes not here


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> should be in your lease agreement how much notice they have to give... if not i think it's 24 hours...
> keep your weeds under control billy!


 
Kinda shitting myself here. Kev did yur landlord inspect upstairs?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

yea mate but i said the same as you it wasnt my room but the grow room has a lock on anyway to stop other people just walking into it


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

are you allowed to sublet the other room? lol

fuck billy i'd be worried too mate.. if she said she's coming to inspect she's probably gonna want to look around the house..



supersillybilly said:


> I can't move them m8. They are 6 weeks into flower and lots of them. Im going to be there tomorrow when she comes. If she wants to go into the room Im going to have to tell her to get to fuck. Im going saymy m8 is renting the room and works offshore and Im not letting u in if hes not here


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

put a lock on the door and tell em u no key simple they cant do out...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

How th fuck can I put a lock on the door??? What type of lock. Panic stations here. Help!!!!! Post a link to a lock pls


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

shit.. my landlady has only been round once in the last 4 years.. and she didn't even come in.. haha

billy.. tell her its a wardrobe


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

like the one u have on a back gate ill post link up


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Billyboy is not finding anything funny at the moment. lol Got one of the boys in B & Q looking for a lock.lol Fucking nightmare this


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

This is why i asked the question on owning versus renting the other day. Look at your contract and see if you have the right to sublet the spare room, most landlords do not include this in the standard contract as they don't want the tennant to sublet the room and as such house to a heroin addict or whatnot so you could actually be doing yourself a bit of harm by telling her a mate is renting it. 

The landlord has the right to inspect the entirety of the property but has no legal right to inspect anything that was not included with the flat. I think that if you have a built in wardrobe they have a right to look inside (that's me fucked on two accounts) but if it's a standalone job then they have no legal ability to look inside regardless of their suspicions. Is your grow a tent or in the imddle of the room? If a tent just chuck every item of clothing and cardboard box and well, every posession you own around the thing, so long as there is no apparent damage then she has no legal right to tell you what state of cleanliness a room must be in, tell her it's where you store everything to keep ya bedroom tidy. 

certainly wouldn't fancy being in your shoes though. From experience with my landlords, my inspections are generally just wear and tear of carpets and furniture, and not much more, but who knows what yours is like.

I would also strongly advise against putting a lock on an inside door, unless it can be installed without screws or any form of modification to the structure. And again with the point about the ability to sublet.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

does the door have a handle or a knob?

you can just get a replacement handle that locks as long as it doesn't have an internal slide bolt or you'll need to hollow it out...

otherwise i've seen these things... 

http://www.gapyeartravelstore.com/Instant-Door-Lock-p-143.html?utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=GoogleBase&utm_campaign=GoogleBase

don't know where you'd get one now though.,. also they only lock from the inside lol so someone would have to lock themselves in there while she is there.. haha
#
sorry :/ this is shit.. i'm even stressing for you billy!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

this is the lock i use but use a shed lock that has a latch and padlock and that be safe to use

View attachment 1771122


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Latch and padlock it is guys. I just going to say my m8 is staying with me and he works offshore. He put a lock on his room coz he respects his and others privacy. Either that or I kill her and bury her under the patio Del style


----------



## Beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right I don't really know what to do here. Any advice would be great. The landlord says she is coming round for a visit tomorrow coz the guy next door has been complaining about the weeds(lol) in the back garden. I phoned her and said I would take a half day tomorrow and do it. She said fine but she wants to come round for an inspection. Now she can't go in the spare room or Im off to jail. Any ideas??? I might be worring bout nothing coz she might not een go upstairs. Anybody had any experience with this. I thought they had to give u notice for an inspection???


It sounds like the landlord got a tip that you're growing man. I don't buy the whole weeds in the garden thing especially if you offered to take care of the problem. It's sounds to me like she's already suspicious.
Man, I'm sorry but you're fucked.
I don't know what the laws are like in the UK, but unless otherwise stated, the land lord has full access to any room in the property she rents you. And if she's already suspicious, it's likely that she'll want to see every major room of the house, and maybe even the closets.
Your situation is shitty, but no amount of weed is worth going to jail, and even worse, getting that shit on your record for the rest of your life. If you try to keep her out, she'll probably just come back with the police and an eviction notice. Your only choice is to tear down and try again later.
Sorry bro.

In the future, you have to keep the appearance that you're just a regular, tax-paying, voting citizen. Pay your bills on time, keep your car clean and maintained, keep your house well kept and clean (outside at least) etc... You don't want to draw any attention to yourself.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

I do pay everything on time. She told me the guy next door is complaining about the weeds in the back garden. M8 I run my own business, work 6 days a week, own my own house, employ 16 staff and work 14hrs a day. I dont have time to fucking weed a back garden. Oh I forgot I look after another 3 gardens. She aint getting in that room and thats that. Hopefully she just wants to inspect the garden coz of the complaints

PS - tear down and stary again. This isn't a 10 plant setup m8


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

Billy mate, if she is the legal landlord and has given you the correct notice, and you refuse her entry to the spare room, as Beansly states she will simply get the police involved, and you'll be just as fucked. You might not want to face the fact but if she wants to see it, then you're fucked whatever you try. Hopefully she just wants a nose around and nowt else, but if you refuse entry to the room, she will be back with an authority you cannot refuse so either way you'd end up having to ditch the plants or face jail. And people wonder why i don't want to grow 200 odd plants 

And i would not want to be risking losing a house i bought because i didn't want to play it safe, if you've the money to buy yaself another house then by all means, but you can bet ya last penny if it's that big a grow the police will more than likely repossess most of your stuff under the guise of bought through criminal earnings, your legitimate business be damned.

I guess the phrase is you made ya bed now lie in it.

One question though. What are you doing with a landlord if you own the house?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Im proberly just flapping over nothing. Ill give her the silver tongue. I doubt she will even go upstairs. Downstairs is spotless. She def does not know there is a grow going on. If she does want in the room and threatens police, Im just going to have to tell her and offer her a grand or something. There is only a few weeks left.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im proberly just flapping over nothing. Ill give her the silver tongue. I doubt she will even go upstairs. Downstairs is spotless. She def does not know there is a grow going on. If she does want in the room and threatens police, Im just going to have to tell her and offer her a grand or something. There is only a few weeks left.


I know scotlands a dodgy area, but i know of many stories from the news and from first hand of landlords who've had tenants growing pot try and pay for their silence for them to think fuck that i'm not going to be accomplice to a grow operation and gone straight to the police. 

Not sure if you saw the bit above, i edited as you psoted, but if you own the house why do you have a landlord?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

then kidnapp an option lol...j/k


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2011)

chuck it all in the loft?


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 5, 2011)

could any of you guys in scotland check out my greenhouse journal and tell me how its looking? still hasn't started flowering and im worried about it not being ready before the frost starts.


----------



## kana (Sep 5, 2011)

started getting these little dots on my leaves, here are some pics ne1 know what it is?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bro do u not ave a garden?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

The house is rented for the exact reasons you stated(proceeds of crime) Sae I would love to put it in the loft but no chance. Im going to put a lock on the door. Give her some sweet talk. Show her the back door with all the weeds done, if she wants to go upstairs, explain my m8 is using this room for storage until he gets a new place. If she wants in, Ill say Ill give him a phone. Kid on Im on the phone and say he will be over tomorrow. Then I will chop an get rid. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that. Fucking hate drama's.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 5, 2011)

good vibes your way bill


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

All i can is i hope she's a nice person because if not she won't give two shits if your mates using it for storage, she has the legal power of entry to the room it doesn't matter what you say. And if your silver tongue and fake chat to your mate doesn't work and she still wants to see it and you say no, well chances are now she will suspect illegal activity and gets straight on the bell to the police. No disrespect but your actions are those of someone almost wanting to get busted. 

As i say, i hope she's a nice lady, maybe screw her brains out on the sofa and she'll forget all about inspecting the spare room


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck billy hope it works out for you man, few of my mates rent houses and they say most of the time with an inspection they just come in have a little look down stairs and if the house looks clean and that and theres not dodgy they just go, try and get her sat down with a brew do the sweet talkin like you said then she should go mate once looked at garden or i could come up charm the pants off her and fuck her in the livin room then show her the door lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2011)

Just wrote the above post without readin yours ttt lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT why the fuck woud I want to get busted?????(you aint even got a carbon filter.lol) Anyway just spoke to my copper m8, there is fuck all she can do. She would have to go to court to get an eviction notice. He says the police would not get involved in this civil matter unless instructed by the court, which can take up to a month to be granted and Ill be long gone. Cheers for the kind words Pukka, yer prob right


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just hope shes a minger 4 u bro you ll av more chance of fuckin it and savin ur grow bro lmbo!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Shes defo wanting banged tho. I would need to rattle a few stella and a few g's of the powder. lol


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 5, 2011)

anyone? im not sure if i should put it indoors for 12 hours to force flowering


----------



## Airwave (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd move it all. No matter what. A lot of work? Yep.
The equipment you can just shove into boxes and black bags. As for the plants - Find somewhere else to store them, even if it's a huge van and you end up damaging half of them, it will have to do. 

Don't you know somebody with space in their home? Pay them. Just gonna have to take the risk of them knowing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

stonemalone said:


> anyone? im not sure if i should put it indoors for 12 hours to force flowering


M8 you know the frost isn't far away. Yer talking 8 weeks min to flower which is going to take us to the end of Oct. I would think about moving inside. Good luck (U got room in your greenhouse for a few more.lol)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2011)

Just hope she int a jobs body and turns up with the sergical gloves on and starts doin a number on the place


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'd move it all. No matter what. A lot of work? Yep.
> The equipment you can just shove into boxes and black bags. As for the plants - Find somewhere else to store them, even if it's a huge van and you end up damaging half of them, it will have to do.
> 
> Don't you know somebody with space in their home? Pay them. Just gonna have to take the risk of them knowing.


 
Well if she goes upstairs and wants in, Ill say my m8 is coming over with the key tomorrow, so pop in then. Then I will hire a van and move everything. Let her in the room and then move everything back. She has no reason to think Im dodgy at all. As far as she knows, Im a respected member of the community


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How th fuck can I put a lock on the door??? What type of lock. Panic stations here. Help!!!!! Post a link to a lock pls


i stuck a padlock on my spare room and told the landlord my mates split with his missus and they just sold the house, im storing his stuff in that room until he gets straight with a new house, he keeps the key for the padlock, job done !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 5, 2011)

Respected member of the cummunity ey?........................make sure dura dunt turn up then mate lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

I know her, she works in the same industry as me. Passed loads of work her way. Shes a bit scatty and I never thought she would come round as shes getting her £600 every month.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> were u get these from dura lol


mainly from the net or texts from mates, occasional ones i make up myself.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i stuck a padlock on my spare room and told the landlord my mates split with his missus and they just sold the house, im storing his stuff in that room until he gets straight with a new house, he keeps the key for the padlock, job done !


I going to use that one m8. There is no reason for her to doubt me. Fuck it, I will find out tomorrow


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> TTT why the fuck woud I want to get busted?????(you aint even got a carbon filter.lol) Anyway just spoke to my copper m8, there is fuck all she can do. She would have to go to court to get an eviction notice. He says the police would not get involved in this civil matter unless instructed by the court, which can take up to a month to be granted and Ill be long gone. Cheers for the kind words Pukka, yer prob right


An eviction is different to reasonable suspicion or whatever it is called, and these days police can get warrants to fuck with the legality of it, we live in a corrupt police state, the law is not the law when it comes to their actions. I'm not a lawyer, but i think that barring someone from legally entering their own property when they have every legal right to do so, is not simply a case of months in the court system, are you aware of the number of bailiffs and bailiffs with police escort that are sent out without any court action whatsoever? and as i say, if you refuse entry when she has the legal right, then chances are she will become suspicious and contact the police, maybe they won't get a warrant but i wouldn't want to be having the police researching me and my life to see what the crack is, when i grow i try and minimize police involvement in my life, and i've only 2 plants in flowering, not dozens. If you've enough plants to put you in jail then i have to say act smart fella, don't offer possible means of getting yourself busted. all i'm saying is why are you chancing a jail term when you can simply cut your losses, if you've this big business then is the income from the plants really that essential to your life? More essential then spending a few years behind bars? Simply does not seem worth it to me. And remember, once she's in the house for a legal inspection, she's in the house until she's satisfied and the only way she is leaving is of her own accord of by you assaulting her to remove her, which is a criminal offence



And i've had a carbon filter since day 1  house just stinks because i leave weed all over the place because i don't really care, i know the case law and there is sweet fuck all they can do to me over my situation other than maybe a couple of hours community service and a hundred quid fine.


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> M8 you know the frost isn't far away. Yer talking 8 weeks min to flower which is going to take us to the end of Oct. I would think about moving inside. Good luck (U got room in your greenhouse for a few more.lol)



yeah i know m8, i might stick it inside tonight at about 8:30 just gotta remember to have it back outside by 8:30am
thats the thing though do you think it looks ready to change to 12/12?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I going to use that one m8. There is no reason for her to doubt me. Fuck it, I will find out tomorrow


If that's the case, your biggest problem now is the smell. Don't underestimate it. You might not smell it because you're used to it, but somebody not living at that address will do.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Im not gonae fuck up months of growing just incase she want to go upstairs. As I say, I will say my m8 is using for storage and he will open tomorrow. If it comes to that I'll hire a van and store everything there for a few hours. As for money TTT, try running a business and paying people wages in this recession. Ive not took a wage in the last 3 months. Times are hard and a little 5k every 3 months is a welcome bonus


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Sep 5, 2011)

3 weeks flowering on my first grow and I am quite happy!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Respected member of the cummunity ey?........................make sure dura dunt turn up then mate lol


thank you for that character reference pukka, lol......if yer stuck bill ahll cum round lie in the room drunk and if she chaps the door ahll open it bollock naked wae a beer in my hand and tell her ahm your gay lover, if that dizny cause her tae fuck off then ah dont know what will.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If that's the case, your biggest problem now is the smell. Don't underestimate it. You might not smell it because you're used to it, but somebody not living at that address will do.


I know m8. Ona blocks have been placed outside the tent(but still in the room) and scented candles are burning as we speak.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

best plan all round billy see how she goes, get the kettle on give it the smooth talk. show her the sorted garden. and if push comes to shove the mates renting story. shift it for a day.

you sure she's not just corn beef and misheard the neighbor? 

might be worth having a chat with the neighbor too


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

You're obviously gonna do as you please so no point in my replying in earnest so simply good luck with it all, but dude, in 2 months i can get near 7K with no more than 6 plants and a pair of 600w if that 

As i say though, what is your plan if she refuses to leave until she's inspected the room? Short of assaulting her what is your plan on getting her out so you can ditch the crop?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

that's pretty much my contingency plan.. if someones coming.. hire a van.. put everything in the back for a few hours.. problem solved.. although would be a bit more difficult for you billy.. probably need a bigger van too 

also DON'T say you renting it... just say he's storing stuff there.. i doubt your lease allows subletting and that might set her off... as we mentioned earlier.. 

good luck mate



supersillybilly said:


> Im not gonae fuck up months of growing just incase she want to go upstairs. As I say, I will say my m8 is using for storage and he will open tomorrow. If it comes to that I'll hire a van and store everything there for a few hours. As for money TTT, try running a business and paying people wages in this recession. Ive not took a wage in the last 3 months. Times are hard and a little 5k every 3 months is a welcome bonus


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Ill just say my m8 has the key and he will be down tomorrow. TTT there is no suspicion on me at all. She has no reason to disbelieve me. You are the most pessimist guy I have ever had the pleasure of talking too. I grow with 4 m8's ttt, it gotta split 5 ways


----------



## Airwave (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill just say my m8 has the key and he will be down tomorrow. TTT there is no suspicion on me at all. She has no reason to disbelieve me. You are the most pessimist guy I have ever had the pleasure of talking too. I grow with 4 m8's ttt, it gotta split 5 ways


5 ways? lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill just say my m8 has the key and he will be down tomorrow. TTT there is no suspicion on me at all. She has no reason to disbelieve me. You are the most pessimist guy I have ever had the pleasure of talking too. I grow with 4 m8's ttt, it gotta split 5 ways


You say that if you;'re caught you're going to jail, don't get stroppy at me for simply pointing out reasons that might put you in said jail  i know nothing about you so i'll raise every contingency if it's in line with keeping you outta jail. Makes me glad i didn't take the offer and head up north though  fuck that for a game of cricket.

It's called what if. What if she suddenly turns professional and demands to see the room. Don't hate me for wanting all bases covered, i simply call that common sense.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bro duras idea could work lol say she does go upstwirs and just twiches the door your man could b stqnding there but naked bro and i dont think shes gonna b goin in there whilst seing that is she lmbo


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 5, 2011)

i was going to move em after having my stepson turn up on the doorstep. but decided to keep them at home. the blue cheese has started to flower nicely now, but the lemon skunk is a little slow off the mark but still showing flowers. 

View attachment 1771290View attachment 1771291View attachment 1771293View attachment 1771294View attachment 1771295


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Im not being stroppy m8. If u met me u would know I dont do strops. Thats for kids. Fuck u tho ttt. Whats said in a pm stays there. Out of order.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Did u do some sweet talk to the wife pav.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

Try telling that to new user lol




supersillybilly said:


> Im not being stroppy m8. If u met me u would know I dont do strops. Thats for kids. Fuck u tho ttt. Whats said in a pm stays there. Out of order.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 5, 2011)

thinking about wiring up my greenhouse frame to the mains. just in case.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 5, 2011)

or a couple of car batteries instead


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

You try and help people mantz and it gets flung back in your face and try to make a cunt of you. Naw m8 I anit going to put up with shit like that. Well you live and learn. Spoke to Dura. Seems to have put my mind at ease. I reckon it will all go smoothly. Either that or google cannibis factory, Scotland. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> or a couple of car batteries instead


What to electrify your stepson??? Fucking extreme. Can u not just warn the little fucker


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What to electrify your stepson??? Fucking extreme. Can u not just warn the little fucker


Lmbo bro warn him that you d chop his pecker off seems to work but your right electrocutin him is a little ottt


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What to electrify your stepson??? Fucking extreme. Can u not just warn the little fucker


he's been told and warned. But nothings stopping him sending his mates round. 

It'll make me feel a lot better if they get zapped in the process


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmbo bro warn him that you d chop his pecker off seems to work but your right electrocutin him is a little ottt


or some sort of trap then. if someone comes round on my property to steal my plants then i want to catch the fucker or make sure they dont come back


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you not just get one of them spotlights with the motion sensors????


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

bear traps.lol Poachers trap. Break their ankle.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bro take your mind off the stress bro and check my journal page 24 post 240 let me know wot u think!!


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 5, 2011)

that wouldnt scare em off. And i'm thinking if came round it would be when i'm out so something that would maim would be better


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> that wouldnt scare em off. And i'm thinking if came round it would be when i'm out so something that would maim would be better


Beware of the young team tho. I get on fine with them but I know people who have been terrorised by them coz they have tried to stand up to them.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2011)

i'd doubt anyone will rob those plants man , there fucking huge, not going to be toooo obvious a bunch of youths walking down the road with those lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right I don't really know what to do here. Any advice would be great. The landlord says she is coming round for a visit tomorrow coz the guy next door has been complaining about the weeds(lol) in the back garden. I phoned her and said I would take a half day tomorrow and do it. She said fine but she wants to come round for an inspection. Now she can't go in the spare room or Im off to jail. Any ideas??? I might be worring bout nothing coz she might not een go upstairs. Anybody had any experience with this. I thought they had to give u notice for an inspection???


fuck that sbilly with whats in that room, been nice knowing ya m8 send us a letter from Barlinnie lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers for the vote of confidence sambo.lol If u cant do the time dont do the crime. 6 months of fitness will do me good


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

im in need of some kush cuttings im in lancashire


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> im in need of some kush cuttings im in lancashire


ur stay in need than m8 fucking joker, do 1 what u fink people just give clones up to some1 they dont no? fuck off.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

in need of some fity pound notes buckinghamshire??? lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

ive had cuttings of growers on here in the past you big meanies. I'm gay and proud of it. So spank my ass and call me Brucie. I'm gonna call my mommie so just stop it ya big bullies.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> ive had cuttings of growers on here in the past you fuckers so fuck you wankers


good luck then m8 lololol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

got fuck all to do in your life so you post shit...... ye thanks for the help twat


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> got fuck all to do in your life so you post shit...... ye thanks for the help twat


love you too baby lololol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

im no baby and ive got a man so dont need or want your love fat twat  lol lol lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> im no baby and ive got a man so dont need or want your love fat twat  lol lol lol


Shit how the fuck do u expect to get cuttins with a rep like that women !! Im not bein funny but you ve gone about this all wrong i ve read some of your posts and your new to growin i see so why the attitude with the old timers ay these folk are here to help and by the looks of things u need all the help u can get and by fuckin lyin gets u know were imo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck me sum are unreal around here this thread is like the new troll section sum cunt just fuck em off ay!! KEVIN MURTHY SORT YOUR SHIT OUT BRO AND DO YOUR JOB!!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

he started it with his shity post.... what im a women so put up with it...mmmmmmmmmmmm dont think so...... right im chilled lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> he started it with his shity post.... what im a women so put up with it...mmmmmmmmmmmm dont think so...... right im chilled lol


fuck off ya mug clone-only love........................ lmao


----------



## potpimp (Sep 5, 2011)

Revisit the post now.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

ha ha now thats funny


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

rolla lolololol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> he started it with his shity post.... what im a women so put up with it...mmmmmmmmmmmm dont think so...... right im chilled lol


Chilled lmbo willy nilly just does nt throw cuttings around especailly wen asked as u did lol it takes a little respect and trust to get wot u want out of life and shit i aint feelin either from u man/women/gay/lemon wot ever u want to b pictured as!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

the rollitup FED (uk section chief ) Kev Murphy will be on your case shortly. he be banning muthafuckin trolls in a heartbeat.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

thats me spanked all over then....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> thats me spanked all over then....


yep so do 1 ya beautiful, intelligent babe! opps was i too unpolite???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the rollitup FED (uk section chief ) Kev Murphy will be on your case shortly. he be banning muthafuckin trolls in a heartbeat.


 not fast enough by the looks of it lmbo jeez it looks like he is gettin about in the wrong neck of the woods lol wot is he visitin is grow at sum random garage!!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

no that was spot on fat twat ooops there i go again


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

unlucky said:


> no that was spot on fat twat ooops there i go again


ur really loved round here why not stay muggly maybe ya get ya kush welsh boy lololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

actually i think the firm do tree surgery it's the geezers tool lockup cheds.


this threads reminding me of the scene in shawshank redemption when they arrive n the inmates are shouting fresh fish.

reel em in newuser


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2011)

ye maybe fat twat oooops there i go again


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yep so do 1 ya beautiful, intelligent babe! opps was i too unpolite???


potpimp u can fucking do 1 m8 changing my post hes a muggy cunt and so are you changing my fucking post!


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 5, 2011)

newuser aint so fucking new another mod changes my post and im gone!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yep so do 1 ya beautiful, intelligent babe! opps was i too unpolite???
> 
> Last edited by potpimp; 09-05-2011 at 11:25 PM. Reason: fun



what a surprise....



sambo020482 said:


> newuser aint so fucking new another mod changes my post and im gone!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

dus riu or at least the owner not realise what they are doing to the site, its full of muggy cunts like yaself nowdays unlucky n potpimp this site is fucked with mods like yaself.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> potpimp u can fucking do 1 m8 changing my post hes a muggy cunt and so are you changing my fucking post!


 WTF, you guys get to have all the fun and I can't??? I can change it back if you want. I just don't want you crying; that's so embarrassing.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

changing peoples posts.. for fun.. great example...




potpimp said:


> WTF, you guys get to have all the fun and I can't??? I can change it back if you want. I just don't want you crying; that's so embarrassing.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

we should start a thread.. should mods like potpimp be allowed to change peoples posts for fun?

just make sure we start it in any thread other than general 

in case he locks it/deletes it..


----------



## potpimp (Sep 5, 2011)

I should and could shut this thread down. Then how would you feel about it? You don't want to play by the rules, go somewhere else. You all agreed to the terms of use and most of you have violated them. I've only been deleting or moding the worst postings. Cut me some slack.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

potpimp said:


> WTF, you guys get to have all the fun and I can't??? I can change it back if you want. I just don't want you crying; that's so embarrassing.


fuck off and do 1 ya muggy twat yeah great fun changing people post why dont ya go eat some whale blubber ya nobjockey fucking yank!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2011)

shut the thread down see how far it gets ya twat!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off and do 1 ya muggy twat yeah great fun changing people post why dont ya go eat some whale blubber ya nobjockey fucking yank!!!


 Happy now? Maybe you'd like a nice vacation from RIU.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

thread reopened ..ill mod this from now on....peace uk growers...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad I could help.
lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

hahaha beansly..nnice try for taking the cred lol....back to how it should be


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning guys. Off to the grow house today with the landlord visit. D-Day. Got a good feeling though.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2011)

Kev, I kissed a lot of ass to help get it reopened and moved back too. Am I right? I am really sorry for the clusterfuck of a mistake I made by closing this thread guys; it was a cultural misunderstanding. Calling a lady a "cunt" in America will get you killed dead, but I did not understand the cultural differences between our countries. I was just trying to carry out my duties. Trash talk me as you like, I guess I deserve it. But at least I tried to make things right and I won't be back!!  ...except maybe to learn a few new colorful words. But I swear I will never mod this thread again. ...and don't hate me because I'm Irish.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Happy now? Maybe you'd like a nice vacation from RIU.


 
U my friend are a perfect example of how not to mod. Do u have any common sense??? Come on m8 use the noodle and don't act like a kid. Its my ball and Im going home. Grow up.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

i had to ask dr greenhorn to sort it for me so thanks dr greenhorn...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry I take that back, posted before I read yours. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

good luck bill she she aint playin ball then try a different methosd lol


supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Off to the grow house today with the landlord visit. D-Day. Got a good feeling though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

no probs ill mod it from now on potpimp i sorted it lets leave it at that


potpimp said:


> Kev, I kissed a lot of ass to help get it reopened and moved back too. Am I right? I am really sorry for the clusterfuck of a mistake I made by closing this thread guys; it was a cultural misunderstanding. Calling a lady a "cunt" in America will get you killed dead, but I did not understand the cultural differences between our countries. I was just trying to carry out my duties. Trash talk me as you like, I guess I deserve it. But at least I tried to make things right and I won't be back!!  ...except maybe to learn a few new colorful words. But I swear I will never mod this thread again. ...and don't hate me because I'm Irish.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Off to the grow house today with the landlord visit. D-Day. Got a good feeling though.


 Well if we don't see you later we'll know what happened. 
You emptied your bank account and moved to Mexico.



potpimp said:


> I'm Irish.


 Suddenly it all makes sense...

lol jk


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good luck bill she she aint playin ball then try a different methosd lol


Ive got a good feeling


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Well if we don't see you later we'll know what happened.
> You emptied your bank account and moved to Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can't leave the EU m8. Can't get a Visa. About a year in an Algerian prison. Long story.lol Speak to you soon guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i had to ask dr greenhorn to sort it for me so thanks dr greenhorn...


ya dude, no problem. right after you pm'd me, so did beansly, so right on guys. nice teamwork  

what it do UK growers!! and a big wassup to DST and the gang 


edit- looks like DST is not even in here, lol. well, big wassup to tiptoptoker and the gang, my bad. lol
peace out


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

nice one greenhorn


----------



## del66666 (Sep 6, 2011)

morning fellow morons......not much appening on here today then .............................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2011)

suprise suprise the uk thread is where its spose to be. good luck with today sbilly ur prob be fine m8 just a worry over nowt.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 6, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> suprise suprise the uk thread is where its spose to be. good luck with today sbilly ur prob be fine m8 just a worry over nowt.


hows the bbs doing?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hows the bbs doing?


they done good del i told ya i gave a few to a couple of different people, nice weed m8 nowt wrong with it that. i still got some in left for me just never the time always need to have another run going so stuck to the clones.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 6, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> they done good del i told ya i gave a few to a couple of different people, nice weed m8 nowt wrong with it that. i still got some in left for me just never the time always need to have another run going so stuck to the clones.


glad to hear that mate.........if nothing else they give good weight.............


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

happy now sambo


----------



## dirtysnowball (Sep 6, 2011)

oh hahaha fixed just in time before all the uk people woke up lol, this could have been WW3 but they'll never now


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

hows the uk growers today


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im happy but angry with u and those cock suckin bollock chewin arsehole engineering yanks how dare they try and fuck our thread over!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

listen chedderf get it rite i wasnt even online when it happened thanks so less of bein angry with me i got it reopened


----------



## Beansly (Sep 6, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im happy but angry with u and those cock suckin bollock chewin arsehole engineering yanks how dare they try and fuck our thread over!!


Haha fuck off.
Yeah it was an american, but only one person can close a thread at a time.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> listen chedderf get it rite i wasnt even online when it happened thanks so less of bein angry with me i got it reopened





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya dude, no problem. right after you pm'd me, so did beansly, so right on guys. nice teamwork
> 
> what it do UK growers!! and a big wassup to DST and the gang
> 
> ...


Pssshhh Whatever!
The only reason you beat me is cause I was PM'ing everyone!
lol jk

That thread was gonna be re-opened no matter what we did.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

and we're off again hahaha 

serious case of sandy vag round here. smoke a zoot people. lifes way too short.

good luck billy, sure you'll be fine. besides if its not and you have to get a new patio in, we never heard a thing 

morning Dr G. 

guess this thread is on the radar now haha.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha ha kev it was a jk bro i know u got bashed i ve read all the threads involved lmbo your a mod and your gonna get stick lighten up bro haha!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

hows u don and only my radar i mod this now no one else


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad its back well done who ever sorted it!!
Was a shock when I looked earlier even thought about startin a new uk thread lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 6, 2011)

shitty shitty weather again must be my day off ! fuck sake last 6 days off rain -.-


----------



## del66666 (Sep 6, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Glad its back well done who ever sorted it!!
> Was a shock when I looked earlier even thought about startin a new uk thread lmao


take no notice of em.........i sorted it out and i wasnt even here at the time..................


----------



## Beansly (Sep 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows u don and only my radar i mod this now no one else


 If that was the case there probably wouldn't be any problems, but supgee3, gidgetgrows, stoneruk, potpimp and squarepush3r all have their opinons too. You're gonna have to talk to them and agree to it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

time for a reefa


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 6, 2011)

(doesnt care much for new comers )


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

i will ill tell em they agree hahahahaha


Beansly said:


> If that was the case there probably wouldn't be any problems, but supgee3, gidgetgrows, stoneruk, potpimp and squarepush3r all have their opinons too. You're gonna have to talk to them and agree to it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2011)

Makes sense tho dunt it kev knows whos who on ere so knows if its mates messin with the banter or if trolls or newcomers tryin to buy weed!
And kev my thteads are in the general m growin forum so your in charge of um so make sure I get no trolls or dicks lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

whos makin breakfasst lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

try my best as usual mate


PUKKA BUD said:


> Makes sense tho dunt it kev knows whos who on ere so knows if its mates messin with the banter or if trolls or newcomers tryin to buy weed!
> And kev my thteads are in the general m growin forum so your in charge of um so make sure I get no trolls or dicks lmao


----------



## del66666 (Sep 6, 2011)

ok guys time for us all to go get a life.............................half price in currys at the moment.................for a 50 inch life..........hd ready


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 6, 2011)

were in dorsetshire kev ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2011)

Potpimp and unlucky are not allowed in kev make sure they know this ay save a lot of hassle and u getting bashed lmbo!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

that was defo neded


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

morning kev, i'm good man, just stuffed a fried egg sarnie into my face, time for a quick bong and off to work. got some sticky oil to waste the gaffer with today.

keep a lid on these gobshites man.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

dorchester onetheball


Ontheball said:


> were in dorsetshire kev ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

cant stop mods coming on ere but ill try make sure that this never happens again mate


Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning kev, i'm good man, just stuffed a fried egg sarnie into my face, time for a quick bong and off to work. got some sticky oil to waste the gaffer with today.
> 
> keep a lid on these gobshites man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha I'm not arsed man. Do as you please.


----------



## delvite (Sep 6, 2011)

elo elo hope wer all happy n high this mornin


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2011)

no ahm as rough as a porcupines hard on, too much fuckin whiskey last nite, fuckin mouth feels like an arabs jock strap.


----------



## delvite (Sep 6, 2011)

haha get a toke itl solve it lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 6, 2011)

check it out -----  https://www.rollitup.org/members/delvite-298715/albums/newest-autos-25118/  cant wait!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I should and could shut this thread down. Then how would you feel about it? You don't want to play by the rules, go somewhere else. You all agreed to the terms of use and most of you have violated them. I've only been deleting or moding the worst postings. Cut me some slack.


yoo aint even from the uk ?!?! leave this forum for kev murphy to moderate seeing as he is FROM THE UK


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Kev, I kissed a lot of ass to help get it reopened and moved back too. Am I right? I am really sorry for the clusterfuck of a mistake I made by closing this thread guys; it was a cultural misunderstanding. Calling a lady a "cunt" in America will get you killed dead, but I did not understand the cultural differences between our countries. I was just trying to carry out my duties. Trash talk me as you like, I guess I deserve it. But at least I tried to make things right and I won't be back!!  ...except maybe to learn a few new colorful words. But I swear I will never mod this thread again. ...and don't hate me because I'm Irish.


YOUR A YANK SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR CULTRAL DIFFERENCE , IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW WE TALK HOW CAN YOU MOD US ?!? 

WTF is Riu doing making ANYONE who posted in a thread become a mod ?!?!?!?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> YOUR A YANK SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR CULTRAL DIFFERENCE , IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW WE TALK HOW CAN YOU MOD US ?!?
> 
> WTF is Riu doing making ANYONE who posted in a thread become a mod ?!?!?!?


sorry bout that ... rant over lol .... 

UK thread isnt the fun place it used to be , if this keeps up ill just stick to posting elsewhere and im sure 90% of the other uk threads guys will do the same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

it's the vodka diet new user is on robbie. he's a reet worky ticket that one


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the vodka diet new user is on robbie. he's a reet worky ticket that one


yeah i have to agree , he's a right shifty figure that newuser


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2011)

all finished now shame most uk users with a set had well gone bed by then but fear not ladys i had it under control lmao with a abit of help from dura lol

even had a apology from potpimp this morning and i apreciated that i wont bash him no more he fucked up and has at least held his hands up n said so.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

cheeky is not the word sambo tellin me that i watched all this fuckin happen the first i heard about the uk thread was this morn and i did everything to get it restored i dont know why i bother ...wasnt awake at 12.45 am last night get it right ..im always logged on to riu but was not a wake simple as that


----------



## Beansly (Sep 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yoo aint even from the uk ?!?! leave this forum for kev murphy to moderate seeing as he is FROM THE UK





RobbieP said:


> YOUR A YANK SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR CULTRAL DIFFERENCE , IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW WE TALK HOW CAN YOU MOD US ?!?
> 
> WTF is Riu doing making ANYONE who posted in a thread become a mod ?!?!?!?


I told him the exact same thing man. I said it's simply a cultural misunderstanding. Even mellokitty was saying the 'cunt' doesn't carry the same weight in the UK as it does in America. But yeah, it's over, and he says he's sorry in case pride hasn't let that get around.



RobbieP said:


> sorry bout that ... rant over lol ....
> 
> UK thread isnt the fun place it used to be , if this keeps up ill just stick to posting elsewhere and im sure 90% of the other uk threads guys will do the same


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2011)

i am fuckin sick of building this fuckin grow room!!! i've been up tae ma bawbag in sawdust and fuckin tools for two days and jist fell out wi the girl coz ahm in pissed off mode, ah well jist two shelfs tae fit and bit of sound proofing and thats the actual physical build finished, and ahll tell you now ahm not screwing the bastards on 6 inch nails , big fuckin hammer and a tube of 'no more nails'..then ahm gonny get fuckin pissed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2011)

so how is everyone today after the shitstorm i sadly missed?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wife: "When was the last time you gave me an orgasm?"

Husband: "Well this morning if I'm not mistaken."

Wife: "Yeah, in your dreams."

Husband: "No love. In your coffee actually."


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 6, 2011)

this is some funny shit like


----------



## delvite (Sep 6, 2011)

on line an feelin um............... stoned lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 6, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so how is everyone today after the shitstorm i sadly missed?


growless and its starting to bug me ! lol missed the shit storm too glad tho cuz it sounds like utter bollocks !

Think im gonna invest in some decent cfl as my hps was turning my room into a sauna. :/


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2011)

Im good, i just had chocolate brioche so can't complain, wait, yes i can, there's no more  Been looking at a glass blowing workshop for this weekend.


----------



## delvite (Sep 6, 2011)

cant wait t have that nicely chopped friday feelin


----------



## kana (Sep 6, 2011)

started getting these little dots on my leaves, here are some pics ne1 know what it is? ive also seen some little white bugs im guessing there the cause, any1 recommend any products to get rid of them without impacting my garden?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2011)

kana said:


> started getting these little dots on my leaves, here are some pics ne1 know what it is? ive also seen some little white bugs im guessing there the cause, any1 recommend any products to get rid of them without impacting my garden?
> 
> View attachment 1772745View attachment 1772744View attachment 1772743View attachment 1772742


not sure exactly what that is but heres what i'd do; take all your plants out the grow area and clean it, i use baby bottle sterilising tablets in a sprayer, wipe it all down, do the same with the outside of yours pots, sit the plants in the bath and flush the fuck outta them, if its a ten litre pot run 30 litre of water thru it, it takes fuckin yonks but its helps in alotta ways; removes salt build ups, over nute probs etc. then either get neem oil or go to a garden centre and buy an anti pest spray( for fruit and veg as it doesnt have vicious toxic shit in it) and then spary the fuck outta them. its a fair bit of work but lets face it if it sorts the plants then its worth it
and remember to do the underside of the leaves, the little fuckers love to hide there.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 6, 2011)

kana said:


> started getting these little dots on my leaves, here are some pics ne1 know what it is? ive also seen some little white bugs im guessing there the cause, any1 recommend any products to get rid of them without impacting my garden?
> 
> View attachment 1772745View attachment 1772744View attachment 1772743View attachment 1772742


Could well be the borg check underneath the leaves for eggs and movement.

I thought it kicked off on this thread last night, just read through it don't seem that bad just some peeps being a little sensitive lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

new update last page of thread guys 18 days 12/12 ( slh ,critical plus,armeggedon x sirrus,greyfire.)


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2011)

well thats the house cleaned, grow room almost complete, maybe an hour or twos work left and i'll be germing real soon....only down side is ive just farted and followed thru, bugger. and ive already had a bath this month.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

any of my midland friends got a spare oz ? dont mind a drive ... i cant get feck all at minute apart from 1g 10's fuck that ... iv ran out and cant cope !!!!! pm me  
Genuine request aswell not a piss take after last night lol !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

hahahah dude watch out or kev will have you on a holiday for 7 days.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

lol ... if it gets me a oz the bans worth it lol  ...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2011)

I've spare weed but i ent midlands


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah dude watch out or kev will have you on a holiday for 7 days.


plus the fact i just asked him in his thread lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've spare weed but i ent midlands


asked you other day lol .... shame your so far , i wouldnt get home tillthe early hours im guessing with a trip down south lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

i wont be bannin anyone mate anything goes on this thread as far as im concerened bno other mod has ever shut it down before the new ones so i wont be either


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2011)

Indeed  been looking in the cupboard and looks like a another harvest in a week or so followed by a cheese harvest 3 weeks after that, it's all building up, gonna have to go buy yet more jars. I think i've finally decided what i'm gonna do. I clone and veg in soil/coco now so i'm gonna buy and autopot setup and then just transplant the 12cm pot of soil and plant into the 11L pot which will be full of hydroton, kind of a half way compromise. But stupid bloody pump noise be gone  I now have 3 female mothers, the darkstar looks like a nice yield if a slightly long flower time, but a utterly mind bending aroma, it's at 11 weeks atm. Might be because of me though, in those 11 weeks of flowering my calendar sais i've watered it 5 times and only 3 with nutrients.

edit: after posting i took it out the cupboard to have a look at it propperly and motherfucker, god damn you mould, FUCKS SAKE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

there is a postal service lads


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha, i'm just taunting him, plus, just had to lop off the main cola of my darkstar due to mould, bit peeved, thta's 2 plants in a row, i blame the 3 or 4 days the fan was turned off at night. Just weiged up my oil tin and i''ve a minimum of 5g left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

mold is a twat. but hey its more to go through the bubble bags or into the iso actually probably better in the bags i dunno if iso would kill spores?!

i'm glad i'm shutting down for the winter months, if last winter was owt to go by


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2011)

My room get's cold as fuck but i've never had an issue whatsoever with the exo, so if in doubt, exo it is  as i say, i think it was due to 12 hours a day with no ventilation fan, DWC tubs are gonna raise humidity a touch and those two plants were very compact. As you say though, can just run it through mne bubble bags


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

i agree about the mold its a right pain , i had a friend do a 1 plant grow and all the main cola was a black mushy mess ... i had to point it out to the twat lol 

and ttt stop bragging about your acres of weed , this drought is serious , i got 8 weeks before chop then 2 weeks dry and thats not even cured  lmao


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 6, 2011)

wanna get my 600w out for the second time ready for some xmas smoke. been looking at seeds. not sure what to do. its coming round quick. prob do one month veg. 5 to 9 plants. thinking of doing nirvanas ak48 cos its fast flowering.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah molds going to be an issue for my plants . its bloody cold and wet outside !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

nirvanas ak48 is kanny man, finish in 8 weeks and 3.5 to 4 off each no bother. its a safe bet.

wonder how billy is getting on today.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 6, 2011)

surely cold and wet is better , thought mold liked it hot and damp?


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nirvanas ak48 is kanny man, finish in 8 weeks and 3.5 to 4 off each no bother. its a safe bet.
> 
> wonder how billy is getting on today.


yo thats what i heard! ordering them now


----------



## delvite (Sep 6, 2011)

my next for xmas.... hmmmm, coletrain already underway with the mother..... 6 cuts should do me finks


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

pm box is now empty


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2011)

has anyone heard from billy after his "2visit"? jus wondering if hes ok lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2011)

Christ food is getting expensive these days. 93p for a pepper, £1.13 for an aubergine, 75p for a bloody potato. Bought a pair of lamb leg steaks, £8.50!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 6, 2011)

he probs busy doin the landlord lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2011)

check out my journal guys , iv stuck new pics up of my exodus cheese ... really need advice , do i flush or give more nutes ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2011)

Still no word from Billy guys? Dura you heard from him?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2011)

Well that fucking blows.. Hope he's okay :/

Any of you pussy's awake or is it nap time for all?


----------



## delvite (Sep 7, 2011)

goooooood mornin roll it uuuup


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

Mornin! 

First time back at the gym last night in a year, I'm fucked can barely lift me cuppa today.


----------



## delvite (Sep 7, 2011)

that seems heavy lol find a reefer its lighter lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2011)

What happened to Billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning guys. Had to chop the fucking lot down. Landlord phoned at 9am and said she was doing a full house inspection. Its amazing how fast your arse moves when it on the line. Anyway managed to get everything in the loft bar the massive res for the Wilma systems(just said I was storing my Dads pond.lol) It was 7 weeks of flower on Sunday so there is still lots of bud. Anyway the landlord leaves and we decide to get choppin around 3pm. Next thing there is serious banging at the door, Im reeking of weed so I spray some aftershave and someone is now trying to get in the door. I opens it up and its the guy from next door shouting and pointing his finger. He tries to come in the house, so I grip him by the throat and pull him out into the front garden. There are loads of people looking out their window and out on the street. I say in a very loud, angry voice, "Dont ever enter my house again without my permission and threaten me". I tell the old cunt to fuck off. 30mins later the cops are at the door. I explained what happened and they agree with me he never should have entered my house(neighbours had backed me up) I explain Im moving in 2 weeks and the cops advise me just to stay out his way. Now the house was fucking stinking of weed. Ive been up till 3am trimming and we are only half way through. Looks like another long night ahead of me. I just want out of that house asap. To top things off, Im getting my balls burst off the girls aswel. Cheers for the support guys


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Forgot to say later on Im done hot knifes with alot of scissor hash. When I was getting a taxi at 3am I was para that guy was going to come out and smash me. hahhahahahahaha


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2011)

Shit what a [email protected] why was he trying to get in your house or is he just a nutter


----------



## delvite (Sep 7, 2011)

now that a a kick in the nuts lol at least all is ok, police are on the ball round my end my next door was doin his loft ( full system 30 plants ) he got a knock at 5.30 am with a battering ram. he is on erm.... holiday now. i was sittin on my tent shakin lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

billy with an eventful day haha


----------



## delvite (Sep 7, 2011)

yo billy - pack ur bong, get the speakers in the laptop an click on my signiture video - guarenteed ul feel fine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuckin Ell billy. Close or what. Stay safe fella.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuckin Ell billy. Close or what. Stay safe fella.


Fucking tell me about it Don. Im looking for new premises. Out to the country me thinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

Aye probs for the best eh.7 week old crop is a lot better than the alternative for sure


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye probs for the best eh.7 week old crop is a lot better than the alternative for sure


 
I know m8, I know. Pissed off coz when I was trimin the were loads of them calyx things just getting ready to swell up. Arrrrrggggh! Think there will be about 40 - 50. Should have been alot more and now I will need to drop my price as its early bud. Not to worry. Onwards and upwards


----------



## delvite (Sep 7, 2011)

checks , neighbors , police - do a bit research on areas m8 u seem a smart smoker


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Still no word from Billy guys? Dura you heard from him?


yes mate, his landlord did a full inspection, poor cunt had to chop the lot and dismantle his set up. it was all tretty close to finish and he said it was full of crystal so at least he'll get sumthing out of it. ah think he's just gonna start up in a new gaff sumwhere.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry bill, i hadnt seen ur reply to mantszin when i typed that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

delvite said:


> checks , neighbors , police - do a bit research on areas m8 u seem a smart smoker


That area I was in is real quiet and respectable. Just didnt plan on a maniac next door. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

These were taken bang on 4 weeks


----------



## delvite (Sep 7, 2011)

we neva do lol - we plan and work out this gr8 scheme and its always unplanned/unwanted/uncontrollable eliments that put a spanner in our otherwise harmoniccally working miniacle plan lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 7, 2011)

Billy glad you alreet fella..


----------



## kana (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks 4 the help dura and 3eyes!, and @ billy, good ur ok m8 your story had me laughing, also the pest problem i have is thrips annoying little fucks creating all these holes in ma leaves


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 7, 2011)

Finally got me some nice smoke last night but im paying through the nose for it sucks since i started growing lost contact with people and cant get shit now , think im gonna have to get another going but not looking foward to winter a few mates of mine had trouble with the snow. i.e there roofs had none !


----------



## Airwave (Sep 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Had to chop the fucking lot down. Landlord phoned at 9am and said she was doing a full house inspection. Its amazing how fast your arse moves when it on the line. Anyway managed to get everything in the loft bar the massive res for the Wilma systems(just said I was storing my Dads pond.lol) It was 7 weeks of flower on Sunday so there is still lots of bud. Anyway the landlord leaves and we decide to get choppin around 3pm. Next thing there is serious banging at the door, Im reeking of weed so I spray some aftershave and someone is now trying to get in the door. I opens it up and its the guy from next door shouting and pointing his finger. He tries to come in the house, so I grip him by the throat and pull him out into the front garden. There are loads of people looking out their window and out on the street. I say in a very loud, angry voice, "Dont ever enter my house again without my permission and threaten me". I tell the old cunt to fuck off. 30mins later the cops are at the door. I explained what happened and they agree with me he never should have entered my house(neighbours had backed me up) I explain Im moving in 2 weeks and the cops advise me just to stay out his way. Now the house was fucking stinking of weed. Ive been up till 3am trimming and we are only half way through. Looks like another long night ahead of me. I just want out of that house asap. To top things off, Im getting my balls burst off the girls aswel. Cheers for the support guys


That's an interesting day you've had. 

If I we're a lesser man I'd say _"I told you so"_, but I'm not that lesser man so I'm not going to say _"I told you so_". To say _"I told you so"_ would be in bad taste (or uncouth as I'm sure Dura would phrase it). So let's forget about that and move on.

Why was the guy trying to get onto your house?

We're you stoned when talking with the police? If that happened to me while stoned, my heart would have bean beating like a drum.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That's an interesting day you've had.
> 
> If I we're a lesser man I'd say _"I told you so"_, but I'm not that lesser man so I'm not going to say _"I told you so_". To say _"I told you so"_ would be in bad taste (or uncouth as I'm sure Dura would phrase it). So let's forget about that and move on.
> 
> ...


No m8 I wasn't stoned at the time.(thank fuck) Lesson learned though. Think I might just have sorted next place. Watch this space. lol

Fuck knows why he was trying to get into the house. He was shouting and pointing his finger right in my face. I dont take that shit from anybody. Room full of chopped plants or not. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

its my guess that your neighbour didnt report you for having a messy garden but it was a good enough excuse to get a house inspection !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2011)

howdy peoples, 

gald all went well bill.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No m8 I wasn't stoned at the time.(thank fuck) Lesson learned though. Think I might just have sorted next place. Watch this space. lol
> 
> Fuck knows why he was trying to get into the house. He was shouting and pointing his finger right in my face. I dont take that shit from anybody. Room full of chopped plants or not. lol


I had the same feeling...fuckin nosy neighbors... Glad you didn't go to jail man. How did you stop the landlord from going into the room with all the plants?



RobbieP said:


> its my guess that your neighbour didnt report you for having a messy garden but it was a good enough excuse to get a house inspection !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;KbVHbEGerRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbVHbEGerRA[/video]

dont we all lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I had the same feeling...fuckin nosy neighbors... Glad you didn't go to jail man. How did you stop the landlord from going into the room with all the plants?


I ripped the lot down m8. Quick style. Going to see a new place tomorrow. Straight back on the horse and all that


----------



## Beansly (Sep 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I ripped the lot down m8. Quick style. Going to see a new place tomorrow. Straight back on the horse and all that


 Good for you dude. Overgrow 'em all.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

still dry , still waiting on the flood of people pm'ing me with weed .... pmsl !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> still dry , still waiting on the flood of people pm'ing me with weed .... pmsl !


london prices on top of ya fuel cost lol still want that pm? lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

u like the new update sambo mate finally managed to get sum decent shots plus sum new grow tents...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> still dry , still waiting on the flood of people pm'ing me with weed .... pmsl !


 Lol
Don't hold your breath. Even the ones that say their gonna help you usually don't lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2011)

How we doing tonight guys. Trimming is nearly finished. Should have 7 week Northern Soul ready in about 7 days.lol Im gutted but could have been worse. Hows Sambo, going to get the thread closed tonight.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> london prices on top of ya fuel cost lol still want that pm? lol


Im dry NOT stupid ! lmao ... if i wanted to pay london prices id go to london ....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Lol
> Don't hold your breath. Even the ones that say their gonna help you usually don't lol.


i have a select group of friends on here beansly , they dont let me down lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

hows thing billy mate...did you end up losuing alot of weight or were the loss at a minimum...new veg tent and bud pics last page of thread sumat cheer u up lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i have a select group of friends on here beansly , they dont let me down lol


 There are some good people on here that's for sure.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 7, 2011)

woo hoo look what was behind my door when i got up lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello tramadol my old friend


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

just saw someone write this on a post ... couldnt help but piss myself laughing and show you guys !!



progeater said:


> well sir, i would believe that if your water was hard that it would not be able to go through soil since it is a solid. you need to get some liquid water


----------



## unlucky (Sep 7, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmm i love this site


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 7, 2011)

wz hapning chaps lol.....just thought id throw myself out on the uk thread, being it my first post and all that. about to start a grow in a couple of days(first time) but have good help around me.....have a a very nice strain of green in my possesion that past the pepsi challenge and yeilds very nice. 

anyways, just thought id say hello. look forward to getting to know you guys.

also big shout out to the tramadol massive.....just came off those bad boys(had a trapped nerv in my back). evry day was.....just.....pleasant lmao. thats only way i can describe it lol 



P.S my heart goes out to you on that situation you had there bill........has the makings of short film you could release at the caans film festival.bet you'd win some awards lol


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 7, 2011)

heya guys im on my first grow too, 2 days into 12/12 though the first was a disaster with bulb too close to her and crisped all the top


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2011)

easy all. on round two. four clonse in veg now. right my 1st grow went ok. got tasty bud but less then i hoped for. also buds was very light in weight. i mean i got a 6 gram bud that is way bigger then my hand.buds not dense enough for my liking also took 114 days to do in flower and seemed like could do with couple eeks more temps was fine tho. u think i over feed the girls that y had these probs? i feed biobizz on every watering and think should done few waterings using just water. or could it been light in weight and airy buds due to not enough light?
how many plants a 250 w hps do? used 150 w before but thinking upping the watts


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

hi to all the new guys here , nice to see the uk thread growing bigger ! 

We are all a bunch of sarcastic gits in here , so if you get caught in the cross fire just go along with the flow , we are all friendly but sometimes you gotta take the piss out each other


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 7, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. on round two. four clonse in veg now. right my 1st grow went ok. got tasty bud but less then i hoped for. also buds was very light in weight. i mean i got a 6 gram bud that is way bigger then my hand.buds not dense enough for my liking also took 114 days to do in flower and seemed like could do with couple eeks more temps was fine tho. u think i over feed the girls that y had these probs? i feed biobizz on every watering and think should done few waterings using just water. or could it been light in weight and airy buds due to not enough light?
> how many plants a 250 w hps do? used 150 w before but thinking upping the watts


 id only be puttin 2x plants under a 250 bro max and id train the fuck out of em to get as many strong branches as i could so id have somethin between the lines of a scrog removin every branch that did nt make it to canopy level or u could do 10x clones seeds and switch to 12/12 straight away personal prefrence would b 12/12 straight away as they are easy to manage, quicker production, light penertration will b harder under worked under bushes, better quility bud imo!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> easy all. on round two. four clonse in veg now. right my 1st grow went ok. got tasty bud but less then i hoped for. also buds was very light in weight. i mean i got a 6 gram bud that is way bigger then my hand.buds not dense enough for my liking also took 114 days to do in flower and seemed like could do with couple eeks more temps was fine tho. u think i over feed the girls that y had these probs? i feed biobizz on every watering and think should done few waterings using just water. or could it been light in weight and airy buds due to not enough light?
> how many plants a 250 w hps do? used 150 w before but thinking upping the watts


250w = 2plants 3 at a absolute max imo ... im using a 250w now mate check out my journal , its below this post in my signature.
150w is only really good enough to keep a mother under imo ....


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 7, 2011)

lovely promo at the mo http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2011)

right so lack light was the problem then. did four under it. got bout oz a plant maybe hen less. one turned out great other 3 pretty 2nd rate to be fair. how much the 250 sting on elecy costs roughly? so four plants u wanna 400 w really? wot that on the price on elecy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 7, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> right so lack light was the problem then. did four under it. got bout oz a plant maybe hen less. one turned out great other 3 pretty 2nd rate to be fair. how much the 250 sting on elecy costs roughly? so four plants u wanna 400 w really? wot that on the price on elecy.


litrally fuck all


----------



## unlucky (Sep 7, 2011)

it dont cost fuck all if you bypass it


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 7, 2011)

QQ do 300w + cfl need ballast or do they still just plug in, also what are they like for generating heat ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> it dont cost fuck all if you bypass it


Which is how a large proportion of grows get busted. Fantastic advice.


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

aaarrrrgghhh.... good mornin to the super stoners


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

wakey wakey vid of choice this mornin is...... ( drumroll ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU
and spot the difference lol....... http://cannazine.co.uk/images/stories/Places/snow-roof.jpg


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning guys.  How is everyone this morning.  Im going to try and squeeze a grow in before xmas.  The only way I can think of doing it, is a 12/12 from seed.  Think Im going to do the AK48 from Nirvana again(or try Space from World of seeds).  Going back to basics.  No hydro system and Im going to be using coco.  Im going to stick with Ionic nutes.  Got 6x600w for this run.  Fingers crossed this will make up for recent disasters.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> QQ do 300w + cfl need ballast or do they still just plug in, also what are they like for generating heat ?


 no they dont just a straight to the plug job. and they do put out a fair bit of heat. i just gor a 200w and its nice n toasty in the cupboard. ideal going into winter, cuts and veg take a fucking age in cold weather.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> right so lack light was the problem then. did four under it. got bout oz a plant maybe hen less. one turned out great other 3 pretty 2nd rate to be fair. how much the 250 sting on elecy costs roughly? so four plants u wanna 400 w really? wot that on the price on elecy.


how big is your space? just guessing but if you have space for a 400 and can vent it properly i'd get a 600. its near double the lumen output for only half the watts more

400= 55000L
600=95000L

the real difference will be in your end weight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys.  How is everyone this morning.  Im going to try and squeeze a grow in before xmas.  The only way I can think of doing it, is a 12/12 from seed.  Think Im going to do the AK48 from Nirvana again(or try Space from World of seeds).  Going back to basics.  No hydro system and Im going to be using coco.  Im going to stick with Ionic nutes.  Got 6x600w for this run.  Fingers crossed this will make up for recent disasters.lol


you've still got time for about a months veg man?


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

coletrain a maybe thats wton my cards


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've still got time for about a months veg man?


Fuck I forgot about October. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

you've had a lot on hahaha clear your box out


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Cleared. Thats reminded me, yesterday I had to take my cat Frankie to the vets. He wasny pissing, happens every 6 months or so. Gets a few jags and tablets, I pay the usual £70, everyones happy. Cat pisses, Vet is rich, girl off my back. My m8 gave me a lift down and we were waiting in the waiting area. Already quiter giggly as were imagined everyone thought we were benders. 2 guys with a cat at the vet.lol Anyway a vet comes out the room and says to the woman sitting across from us "What colour is your box", my m8 quick as you like says "what kind of question is that to ask a lady". Im fucking 30 and hes 41, we were pissing ourselves like a couple of schoolboys. From everyones reaction I dont think anyone got the humour. Thats what keeps me going, shit like that. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> it dont cost fuck all if you bypass it


FAIL again lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

thats a quick way to get caught..u should pay ya bills everyone happy


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats a quick way to get caught..u should pay ya bills everyone happy


yeah deffo kev, just pay ya bill on time.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

hows u sambo whens the update pics mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows u sambo whens the update pics mate


yeah im not too bad had a nut-do last week and punched something fuck nos what but it was hard cause the swelling on me hand still aint gone down n carnt use the last 2 fingers still lol need to get it xrayed but feel like a twat saying er i punched something thats why its fucked up doc.

apart from that all good m8, will get the cam out again in a few wks still need to work out how im gonna support em.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

sound lad ill be waiting lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2011)

hi everyone , hows RIU today? 

anyone who gets 2 min , check out my journal got a quick Q in there regarding problems


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

sticky scissors, house stinkin..... oh yeh


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 8, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im not too bad had a nut-do last week and punched something fuck nos what but it was hard cause the swelling on me hand still aint gone down n carnt use the last 2 fingers still lol need to get it xrayed but feel like a twat saying er i punched something thats why its fucked up doc.
> 
> apart from that all good m8, will get the cam out again in a few wks still need to work out how im gonna support em.


I can sympathise with that, i upercutted a guy a few years back caught him square in the forehead didn't brake my hand but badly bruised it just as well i hit him as hard as i did otherwise i would of been fucked with just 1 hand lol, the guy that xrayed my hand just shook his head when i told him lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

hope your ok lol lol lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

new signiture - any1 know it lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;3hLCYkSNpPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hLCYkSNpPk&t=39s[/video]




delvite said:


> new signiture - any1 know it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> hope your ok lol lol lol


hows the clone hunting going lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

all sorted had them in my grow room........... just had to get to them but hunting all over with


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

looky looky theres unlucky lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

ye but never unlucky for long but i do like to have a good looky just like you chaps...... show me your big buds go on you no you want to


----------



## westcountrygirl (Sep 8, 2011)

(Copied and pasted from Outdoor section on the advice of another member)

OUTDOOR UK 2011 grow concerns and questions!

Planted in late April, early May in large outdoor pots, and I've got a lot of nice ladies on the go. 

Most are in the early/mid stages of budding. Some of them are not yet budding at all (though they've all shown evidence of their "femininity"). 

Even those that are budding seem to be doing so later than previous years. 

I'm particularly worried about my late bloomers. Some of the plants are very tall, and already the heavy rain and high winds have not been good for them.

I've taken what I can indoors overnight whenever the weather has been very extreme, but I've got too many on the go to build a greenhouse. 

Questions to other outdoor growers in the UK: 

Have you noticed any difference in the growing-rate of your plants this year due to the crap (cold, wet, windy) weather?

I'm worried about too much rain, wind, potential mold, and the possibility of some of them that aren't yet budding perhaps not even being ready by late-Oct. 

I've grown outdoors several times, and have never had to face such bad weather conditions. Any advice, suggestions from other folks in the UK?


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

im so stoned my eyes r shut...... but it tastes soooooo good lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

love to help but i dont grow outside to high of a risk... you will defo get help off others.....good luck and high times


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 8, 2011)

westcountrygirl said:


> (Copied and pasted from Outdoor section on the advice of another member)
> 
> OUTDOOR UK 2011 grow concerns and questions!
> 
> ...


Imo the weather is rubbish to flower outside so id veg outside but force flower indoors under hps


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 8, 2011)

Seriously gagging to get a grow going its my day off today too but the hps is just so ott its putting me off i want something more discreet thinking cfl's but im wondering what size bulbs u need for them to actually work >.>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

2 x 300's will give you a decent enough light for a couple any more and it'll probably be wispy


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Seriously gagging to get a grow going its my day off today too but the hps is just so ott its putting me off i want something more discreet thinking cfl's but im wondering what size bulbs u need for them to actually work >.>


What u mean discreet. 2x600w is fuck all with a good 10" extractor. Either that or get them cool tube things. Don has a good link. Bout £60 if I remember right


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

cooltubes 50 pound or 130 for 600 watt colltube system let me know if you want a link...


----------



## UKHG (Sep 8, 2011)

yeh man i been paying me leki and its frikin killer wat with 600 hps extractor 1000 watt psu on my encoding pc and the missus with the frikin washing machine and dryer grr putting like 10er on every 3 days


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

kev as ya no i got 2 usernames is there anyway of finding that out tho? is it poss for mods to see if both usernames come from the same i.p address?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 8, 2011)

billy go with the 48 man.talking at least 3 t 4 each plant with 18 dayz veg.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

yea i can see everything why mate


newuserlol said:


> kev as ya no i got 2 usernames is there anyway of finding that out tho? is it poss for mods to see if both usernames come from the same i.p address?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

your classed as invisible but i cazn see you lol


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. How is everyone this morning. Im going to try and squeeze a grow in before xmas. The only way I can think of doing it, is a 12/12 from seed. Think Im going to do the AK48 from Nirvana again(or try Space from World of seeds). Going back to basics. No hydro system and Im going to be using coco. Im going to stick with Ionic nutes. Got 6x600w for this run. Fingers crossed this will make up for recent disasters.lol



6x600w.......damn!! that must attract some attention on the e-bill......unless you have a flat just for growing. just out of curiosity you using tent or room?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> your classed as invisible but i cazn see you lol


lolol kev seeeeeees all lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

why not go with a big yielder sbilly like cm or chronic both available in fem.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2011)

the grow room is built!!!!!!!yeeeeee fuckin haaaaaaa. gotta cpl small light leaks to sort out and it would appear the temps are too high. about 32oC, i'll try a bigger passive vent but if that doesnt work i'll just hook up the spare fan and blow cold air in. Sunday is germing day.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2011)

sypher1 said:


> 6x600w.......damn!! that must attract some attention on the e-bill......unless you have a flat just for growing. just out of curiosity you using tent or room?


he actually use his head, its fuckin enormous and its full of shit so no need for nutes


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

6 x 600 wont attract anything as long as power company gets there money they dont care its only if police ask them what the usage is then heres question i had 5000 watt and never had any hassle


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> he actually use his head, its fuckin enormous and its full of shit so no need for nutes



naaaaaaah.....there wouldn't be that many lights on, up there lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

afternoon all hope everyones ok? anyone upto anything interesting today then?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> afternoon all hope everyones ok? anyone upto anything interesting today then?


fuck all sae bored m8, got the exodus cheese today tho made me happy just need to find the tutti and my line up is done.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

Nowt interesting other than creating some new recipes. Was also chatting to the street cleaner and he's convinced me to cook up a full english breakfast in a 12" quiche, black pud, hash brown you name it 

Gald you got some exodus mate, truth be told i was willing but it was more effort than i could be fucked with  normally takes an ungodly amount of will power for me to stick some seeds in a enelope let alone sort out a clone


----------



## Beansly (Sep 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> afternoon all hope everyones ok? anyone upto anything interesting today then?


 I pollinated my SSh last night..... 
not very interesting I know but what the hell are you doing?!?!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> billy go with the 48 man.talking at least 3 t 4 each plant with 18 dayz veg.


Ive grown it before m8. Decent yield(even after my fuck ups) and good smoke. Sambo, I got a master plan involving livers(thats on the next run) I just purchased Space from World of Seeds. 

@dura - There would be enough red light from your head to grow 1000 flowering plants ya banger


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

then ull be doin bird before u know it..good luck send us a postcard


unlucky said:


> i say on any big grow its better to bypass the lecky mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> i say on any big grow its better to bypass the lecky mmmmmmmmmmm


thats probably why ur opinion seems so valued in here unlucky lol i prefered you as the old username lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> i say on any big grow its better to bypass the lecky mmmmmmmmmmm


Very stupid idea. Leccy companies like to make money. Pay the fucking bill. Thats twice u have mentioned this.lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 8, 2011)

They say that stealing electricity is the second most popular way for catching growers in america. The first is snitches.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> They say that stealing electricity is the second most popular way for catching growers in america. The first is snitches.


its the same here beans, unlucky will soon get erm well unlucky lool


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

they still get readings off smart meters mate plus in the sub stations they have meter readings for certain areas so when they see a rise they do checks to see if theres problems or why theres so much usage..and before you say no they dont i know they do..


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> then ull be doin bird before u know it..good luck send us a postcard


amen to that lol..........about to start veg on 18 little green men myself. wish i had the means to do a big grow myself tho.


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

apart frm the missing lightning bolt lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

hows the uk growers doin then...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

lol ull soon see mate dont say u werent told...first rule of growing security and yours looks weak..pay ya bills man seriously..


unlucky said:


> i no all about the lecky going in to uk homes as my man tells me every day, smart meter or not it dont matter as the bypass is befor the meter, the house stays the same so no one can tell.what your doing


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

delvite said:


> apart frm the missing lightning bolt lol


 all good m8y...... am flyin lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> ha ha dont think so its been like that for over a year and my mans old house was like that for just over 5years..., lecky have been round 2times over the year to get a reading and no shit as yet....


That's exactly what all the growers busted for nicking their electricity had thought as well, until oh right, yeah they got busted in the end. Please stop being a twat and giving people advice that will increase their likelihood of being caught. You keep doing just as you like but don't try and convince us that it's all cool and the gang, the statistics speak for themselves.

I drive uninsured untaxed without a license and i've not got caught yet, everyone should do it, i'm proof it's perfectly safe. See how stupid something like that sounds?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

no i avent but thanks for the bad idea lol..i pay my bills


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> next you will all be telling me you have never turned the gas meter round mmmmmmmm ye ok


 errrrr... no lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

the three little piggys learnt in the end lmao


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

regardless.........if you get caught either by the elec or just plane old luck. the amount of bird you'll be looking at will be much worse.....much,much, worse.

its not worth the risk.......


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

by the sounds u havent a clue what your doin u dont just say well im gunna grow today without thinking bout things first..but glad i helped lol..


unlucky said:


> i dont grow i dont take free lecky or gas but i do smoke.....thats better i feel safe now...... thanks for the help..... mmmmmmmmm not being funny but wtf.....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

then stopp talking and bring the grow for us to see if you get to harvest no problems ill pat you on back lol..


unlucky said:


> you dont no what your chatting about..and you dont no how to do it thats all this is...say what you like its as simple as that at the end of the day.... i no of mant a big grow all doing the same and all is cool. i no of big grows and thay have been busted with the lecky as well so i do no what im saying


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

u tring to tell me how grow is that what u mean lol..i dont know everything but im doin ok so far


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> chop down soon kev...and i will put pics on too


you must be doing something big to bother with the elec. it costs nothing unless your running alot of lights to even bother with the elec


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

so i grew 64 in one room 5000 watt and no one ever cum over it..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

you only got one 600 watt for 60 plants is that what you mean


----------



## mygirls (Sep 8, 2011)

i woulda cum all over them girls LOL


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> you only got one 600 watt for 60 plants is that what you mean



lmfao^^ if what you say is true unlucky, then i say good luck to ya. leccy or no leccy., your looking at very big bird.


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

lol handbags


----------



## sypher1 (Sep 8, 2011)

just heard sirens outside my window.......must be on there way to mr unlucky. just kidding, i wish you all the best mate


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

delvite said:


> lol handbags


mmmmmmmmm yes please


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

cookin tea.....mmmmmm, smokin my bong ......ahhhhhh, watchin u guys........priceless haha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

sypher1 said:


> just heard sirens outside my window.......must be on there way to mr unlucky. just kidding, i wish you all the best mate


 
dont say that as i get pazzy as it is and it dont help as two doors down the cops are always there nicking the fuckers for shit, nicking cars i think


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

paranoya can be your best friend...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> dont say that as i get pazzy as it is and it dont help as two doors down the cops are always there nicking the fuckers for shit, nicking cars i think


probly for nicking electric  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

a good mate of mine got nicked with 50 plants just over a year ago. had a few bags of different E 8 oz bagged scales and was fiddling the eleccy. and you know what he went to crown for defrauding the eleccy. NOT the 50 plants. speaks volumes if you ask me. 

besides if your doing that many your making enough to pay the fuckin bill. it's just greedy. besides that unless you know what your doing youll likely set the house ablaze like the chinks usually do


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> fuck all sae bored m8, got the exodus cheese today tho made me happy just need to find the tutti and my line up is done.


im starting to re-think my line-up actually, been looking at "kish" by cash crop ken (shishkaberry x shishkaberry, finishes in 42 days) and am supposed to be getting a G13 cut at some point this week or next and i think i might just concentrate on those until my black rose seeds arrive in nov/dec, think ive been over complicating matters by running so many different 10 week strains all at once, need to get a faster finisher for the time being lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

still searching for that tutti eh NU would have been faster to make it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> 6 years of doing it and my man is a sparky mmmmmmmmmm think about it ? mmmmmm


i did believe me but in the end i decided not to be greedy. simple as


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> paranoya can be your best friend...


yes defo....


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

unlucky said:


> 6 years of doing it and my man is a sparky mmmmmmmmmm think about it ? mmmmmm


 r u free-bassing? enquiring minds want to know lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I pollinated my SSh last night.....
> not very interesting I know but what the hell are you doing?!?!


im just passing the time playing with baby til its time to go up in the loft n get pics of my psychosis`s`s`s`s so i can chuck em up here and let ppl help me find out why they are so slow flowering lol, got 6 psycho up there at 5-6 weeks now and they look like 2 week buds on em jus havent really done fuck all in the way of growing for the last 2 weeks or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

what are your temps and feed like saer?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

black rose seeds i got them through the other day there really nice looking


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

what bout root bound is that a concern or are they in big enough pots


Saerimmner said:


> im just passing the time playing with baby til its time to go up in the loft n get pics of my psychosis`s`s`s`s so i can chuck em up here and let ppl help me find out why they are so slow flowering lol, got 6 psycho up there at 5-6 weeks now and they look like 2 week buds on em jus havent really done fuck all in the way of growing for the last 2 weeks or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

are the pips really dark kev? the originals were big almost black pips and all the crosses of came out the same


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still searching for that tutti eh NU would have been faster to make it lol


lololol fucking too true that is Don, juicyfruit x bubblegum x heavy duty fruity if i remember correctly?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> im just passing the time playing with baby til its time to go up in the loft n get pics of my psychosis`s`s`s`s so i can chuck em up here and let ppl help me find out why they are so slow flowering lol, got 6 psycho up there at 5-6 weeks now and they look like 2 week buds on em jus havent really done fuck all in the way of growing for the last 2 weeks or so


somethings deffo up m8 the pyscho is bud a plenty at wk 2-3 let alone 5-6, robbiep has the same clone hes got a journal up at the mo might be worth a look.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lololol fucking too true that is Don, juicyfruit x bubblegum x heavy duty fruity if i remember correctly?


apparently so  fuck paying 200 sheets for the cut too.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

there really dark wouldnt say black but they are dark i put update on mi thread the other day


Don Gin and Ton said:


> are the pips really dark kev? the originals were big almost black pips and all the crosses of came out the same


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently so  fuck paying 200 sheets for the cut too.


that offer is long gone now kinda wish id just payed it, aint even seen any of it being sold for ages.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

on to bigger and better man


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on to bigger and better man


too true don dunno why im even still looking for it , added the exodus to the lineup today exo,pyscho,livers and slh i thinks il be alrite without the tutti lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

i went back 6-7 pages man couldnt see owt kev?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> too true don dunno why im even still looking for it , added the exodus to the lineup today exo,pyscho,livers and slh i thinks il be alrite without the tutti lol



well that's a stellar enough line up if you ask me. sure youll manage without tutti haha you sampled the SLH i hear the cut is banging. ive been hankering for some good sativa for time man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

i know most of the lads in here like a ruck so get your sells downloading this

http://www.torrentday.com/details.php?id=297452

pikeys know how to have a set to.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i went back 6-7 pages man couldnt see owt?


its a bent up clone still don i only got it today n potted her up aint put any pics up yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

rough flight for the fairy eh. ws just wondering if you'd sampled.

i'm on the wreck tonight. vod sniff and ma bongo.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

6-7 pages were on this thread or mine..it hits 6-7 pages on my thread within couple of hour tops lol..ill try find you the page mate give me 5 minz...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i went back 6-7 pages man couldnt see owt kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

think got it wrong lol i got black sugar rose lol ghaha not black rose unless these what u mean


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

just me bein thick lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> rough flight for the fairy eh. ws just wondering if you'd sampled.
> 
> i'm on the wreck tonight. vod sniff and ma bongo.


no m8 but it came from a reliable source on riu well he use to be here and getting samples next wk he has some almost finished.

i could do with a vods but then i could most nights lol hows the diet going? u still on it?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> somethings deffo up m8 the pyscho is bud a plenty at wk 2-3 let alone 5-6, robbiep has the same clone hes got a journal up at the mo might be worth a look.


mine psyco started budding already only 11 days into flower


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

get the vod out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> mine psyco started budding already only 11 days into flower


i dont no much bout breeding etc but i think it has something to do with it being old.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> just me bein thick lol


 haha nah man i was meaning heath's black rose







newuserlol said:


> no m8 but it came from a reliable source on riu well he use to be here and getting samples next wk he has some almost finished.
> i could do with a vods but then i could most nights lol hows the diet going? u still on it?


 haha yeah i think i know the guy lol we kinda parted on bad words but nowt serious.

diet is gannin kanny. ive done a stone in about 2 month. missing the beer mind. plus side not had a hangover. i can drink spirit and mixer till it falls out me arse. gym im at is reet full of roid heads. have to go sideways through the doors types. doormen mostly, should see th kick off in the cage though. fuckin sight to behold.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what are your temps and feed like saer?


temps vary 78-92 depending on the weather, they are a lovely green colour an the buds as tiny as they are look absolutely perfect but they just aint growing, im feeding em on tomato nutes at the mo (same nutes gave me a 3.2oz per plant average last 2 crops only thing thats changed is the strain)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

there you go then really if thats the only variable man. what you running now?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with this world to have to threaten with legal action, literally every company i hold a contract with in order for them to honour their side of the contract.

Well. seems they are in breach of contract. My internet provider seems to think that my contract includes a clause which allows them to dictate which web browser i use in order to access web pages.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 8, 2011)

reason i dont wanna use my hps is i live in such a small place and the only place i have to grow is a large wardrobe its a decent size but i have to have the doors open or the plants cook so theres the first prob to much heat and having to be here for the bloody doors at lights off.

Thinking with cfl i can blag doors closed.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2011)

did you make that full breakfast quiche then ttt? im fucking starving.............


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> did you make that full breakfast quiche then ttt? im fucking starving.............


That's on the books for tomorrow as well as some corn bread and some chicken fajitas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

on th ball,cool hood and decent extraction you could run a 600 in a normal wardrobe. i'm going to about xmas time 

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/repa


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 8, 2011)

goddamn im starving to fuck u dont talk bout food me and the tv just fell out cuz of that i cannot be fucked to go the shop or the cash point and the only place that does delivery over the phone is dodgy as faaaack !


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there you go then really if thats the only variable man. what you running now?


6 psycho n 2 sweet cheese in flower, then got livers/blues, psychosis,sweet cheese in veg, G13 arriving at some point this week, 600W hps in a 4x4 tent for flower an a 400W hps over the veg stuff, both got dual spectrum bulbs


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

I got chilli and lime chicken skewers marinating in the fridge


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 8, 2011)

fuck you ttt  im gonna marinate in your mum ! lol , i planted a kc13 cutting today , anyone ever heard/grown that shiz ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

Well that's me steaming. Just been on the bell to my provider demanding a copy of my contract and wait a second, apparently i have no contract, they'll not be getting another penny from me the fucks. They are blocking access to websites unless you use a certain web browser or a certain version. I use the browser and version i use for a reason thankyou you useless fucks. So looks like no more internet for me till i find someone that is willing to give me a contract to sign and who will act like professionals.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 8, 2011)

hahaha you sound just like me ill do it the way i fookin want thanks !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> 6 psycho n 2 sweet cheese in flower, then got livers/blues, psychosis,sweet cheese in veg, G13 arriving at some point this week, 600W hps in a 4x4 tent for flower an a 400W hps over the veg stuff, both got dual spectrum bulbs


and are all the plants lagging? your temps are bang on any discolouration on the leaves? it's possible the nutes are ott and causing lockout, those strains aren't short weights. where's the sweet cheese from?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and are all the plants lagging? your temps are bang on any discolouration on the leaves? it's possible the nutes are ott and causing lockout, those strains aren't short weights. where's the sweet cheese from?


right change of plan..... ive just been an checked dates an stuff and they are not 5 weeks into flower they are 7wks 3 days so im jus gonna chop them an replace them with something else so ive at least got bud on the go , will waste too much time trying to fix whatever the hell is wrong with em otherwise lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> right change of plan..... ive just been an checked dates an stuff and they are not 5 weeks into flower they are 7wks 3 days so im jus gonna chop them an replace them with something else so ive at least got bud on the go , will waste too much time trying to fix whatever the hell is wrong with em otherwise lol


 christ aye that's duff beans man for sure.seems to be getting more common, your def best cutting your losses.

was there not a lad on this thread saying his plants were at 7 weeks and just showing hairs? fuck knows, im wankered. 

ive known a few plants do it though. A mate of mine grew a load of low ryder 2 that were half haze, ended up with half a dozen pheno's that just kept growing, wispy buds that half the hairs turned and then new growth started. he got to 6 months and chopped them, all 8 ish oz. things were 6ft odd no bother. i did a sativa that went 6 n a half months not long back too.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ aye that's duff beans man for sure.seems to be getting more common, your def best cutting your losses.
> 
> was there not a lad on this thread saying his plants were at 7 weeks and just showing hairs? fuck knows, im wankered.
> 
> ive known a few plants do it though. A mate of mine grew a load of low ryder 2 that were half haze, ended up with half a dozen pheno's that just kept growing, wispy buds that half the hairs turned and then new growth started. he got to 6 months and chopped them, all 8 ish oz. things were 6ft odd no bother. i did a sativa that went 6 n a half months not long back too.


yeah i can understand that but these aint beans, they are cuts from the clone fairy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

then its got to be something in the environment . changing the beans might be just the same? what do you grow in?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 8, 2011)

maybe they're not responding as well to the tomato nutes as your other strains did?




Saerimmner said:


> yeah i can understand that but these aint beans, they are cuts from the clone fairy


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Just watching Watchdog and that Rouge Traders thing. Fuck me that would be a fucking nightmare. My mate sells mobility products and he rumbled an undercover reporter a couple of years back who got a job in his call center. Funny as fuck. Im tempted to get on a bottle of Singleton Malt Whisky, knocked back with a few white eyebrows


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i can understand that but these aint beans, they are cuts from the clone fairy


The only thing I can think of is your ventalation sae. You got plenty of new air coming into the room????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

whats your malt of choice billy? i like the glenlivet


----------



## delvite (Sep 8, 2011)

oh ffs... what a time for the parents to visit!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

The local paki sells Singleton for £19.99 and its over £30 in the supermarkets. I also like Monkeys Shoulder. I was up in Glasgow recently and was drinking £25 a dram malts. Fuck knows what they were called but they all tasted great. I was totally hammered. Glenlivet is lovley too but they can get very expensive with age. Fuck it, Im on it. Bad infulence u Don


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2011)

Just a concrete donkey Don  I give up with offering advice to useless folk so pointless pictures it is for no real reason with no relation to anything


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

aye gotcha ttt. i know plenty like it.

right on it eh billy. well it is thursday after all!?

my mates say same


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye gotcha ttt. i know plenty like it.
> 
> right on it eh billy. well it is thursday after all!?
> 
> my mates say same


I just went into my stash drawer and pulled out a bag of white powder that I thought was white. Just snorted about 5mins ago. I dont think it charlie. Vision going kinda weird and rushing a little. Now was that special K from last year.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats your malt of choice billy? i like the glenlivet


ardbeg is a good one imho


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 8, 2011)

have another and you;ll find out sure enough...



supersillybilly said:


> I just went into my stash drawer and pulled out a bag of white powder that I thought was white. Just snorted about 5mins ago. I dont think it charlie. Vision going kinda weird and rushing a little. Now was that special K from last year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

hhaahaha unlucky. that stuff is the devil. small doses and bandy legs are all fun but when you think your the king of legoland swimming on the carpet thinking your up the local baths. you've got to think twice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> ardbeg is a good one imho


 dont mind it. nice drop, not peaty but smokey.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2011)

Defo not coke. Fingers very heavy. In a bit of a dream. Just did some COKE. Hopefully snap me out of it. I was going to get pics but I dont trust myself with ladders


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 8, 2011)

K seems to be all the rage down here atm :/


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this Honey Bee Extractor and if so is it any good???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Honey-Bee-Extractor-/150573973001?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item230ee87e09#ht_1390wt_698


----------



## Beansly (Sep 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this Honey Bee Extractor and if so is it any good???
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Honey-Bee-Extractor-/150573973001?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item230ee87e09#ht_1390wt_698


 maybe this thread will help a little.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2011)

Beansly said:


> maybe this thread will help a little.


Which thread mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this Honey Bee Extractor and if so is it any good???
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Honey-Bee-Extractor-/150573973001?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item230ee87e09#ht_1390wt_698



honey B tube is good but a bit small. its a fanny on having to stop empty and reload the thing. but they work fine. I got one of these off ebay and it's spot on.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-40G-100G-/320641233012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item76bfce83dc


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 1777399View attachment 1777398View attachment 1777397






Morning guys. Some interesting dreams I had last night or was I awake, Im not sure.

Anyway Ive came to the conclusion that these girls aint gonae finish any faster with the 7/12 light schedule but on the plus side I dont see any real deminish in yield, no hermie probs and 37% less power used which means u could use another light = more yield. Draw your own conclusions


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

hahah twitching with yer eyes closed eh. likewise...

how far on are those plants then billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

5 weeks this tuesday or round about that time


More that twitching m8. Girl slept on the couch coz I was talking and constantly trying to give her one. Not a fucking clue


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> honey B tube is good but a bit small. its a fanny on having to stop empty and reload the thing. but they work fine. I got one of these off ebay and it's spot on.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-40G-100G-/320641233012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item76bfce83dc


Do you think that is better one than the one i posted


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 9, 2011)

I've used the plastic honey bee they work well but i would probably go with the glass or make 1 out of a torch handle


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've used the plastic honey bee they work well but i would probably go with the glass or make 1 out of a torch handle


 i would be dead in a matter of seconds if i tried to make something that can as explosive as that


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 9, 2011)

Bill daft Q but you no when your sayin there 5week 2moz is that our time 24 or you worked it out with the 19hours?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 9, 2011)

Cos in our time its 5week but with the 19 hours its nearly 6 an half mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

5 weeks our time m8. Dont confuse this fragile head on a fri m8


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

mornin uk growers///


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Kevin and all. I'm having a decent morning as my NL autos have started to smell rather nice, was getting kinda down cos they are taking forever to grow. Nice smell = baby steps towards hope


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 1777447View attachment 1777446View attachment 1777445

that is the mother sae to your clone at just 6wks, something is deffo wrong in ya grow enviroment if the pyscho aint performing cause shes a tough fucker and takes alot of abuse but still yields,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 9, 2011)

So bill in 2 week our time they will have had 9week there time, you think they'l be done in 2 week mate?......whats it say they flowrer for anyhow?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Do you think that is better one than the one i posted


each has its pro's n cons. the plastic one you wont ever drop and smash the glass one you'll get more in. depends on your budget really man. youtube it. it can be done with a coke bottle really


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

nice shots sambo lad...sum nice buds them mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

No m8, I don't think they will finish faster but I don't think yield will be less either. Someone said on here(fuck knows who) that a plant can only use so many hours of light per day. Could be shite but Im pretty sure the yield isn't affected much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

nice trees new user, really packing on now. 

couple of snaps of mine at just over 6

QrazyQuake





DOG Kush


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

excellent colas don mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

few shots from mornin update...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2011)

u got a new cam kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

yea finally lol..did order a sony one but because the warehouse was burnt down in riots im still waitng the only sony warehouse in uk gets burned down with my camera inside hahaha the shots are 3 weeks flower today


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

slh is pic 6 right hand side to the back sambo lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

looking great for 3 weeks kev.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

nice one don mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Cracking buds lads. Put me to shame


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

dont talk daft billy u get it spot on mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Im going to be picking all your brains over the next week. I want my new setup to be perfect. Im going coco and first of all I want opinions on Nutes and boosters. No expense spared.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

cant really go wrong with the canna line. i'd leave out the boost its well pricey for what it is. canna PK does just as good.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im going to be picking all your brains over the next week. I want my new setup to be perfect. Im going coco and first of all I want opinions on Nutes and boosters. No expense spared.


less money, more effort lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 9, 2011)

House & Garden are pretty good nutes a little more expensive than the canna but very good gear i've used Hesi before with good results to


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

im using advanced but even though results are looking good there to much pissin about with it..so want to go on bio bizz heard alot of good stuff about it


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> less money, more effort lol


More fucking effort, coming from you Sambo. I heard it all fucking now.lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

is the ionic range worth using the grow/boost.bloom ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cant really go wrong with the canna line. i'd leave out the boost its well pricey for what it is. canna PK does just as good.


Exactly correct bro ! canna is piece of cake bill cant go wrong really i like the boost 2 but it is expensive to run with it i think i paid £180 for 5 litres from growell as it was on offer and this run i ve mixed it up with bud xl to av the best of both but like u say if your tight on money and think u could spend better else were then bud xl will give u just as good imo and its half the price and a quarter of wot you d use with canna boost!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Is this veg and bloom in one???? Does it mean I can get this and a booster???? - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=344


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Money is not tight. Infact I want the best of the best


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

then if you got patience go with advanced range


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> im using advanced but even though results are looking good there to much pissin about with it..so want to go on bio bizz heard alot of good stuff about it


Wot base nutes u using kev?? Why the hard work ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Money is not tight. Infact I want the best of the best


Then canna all the way bro with house and garden bud xl and canna boost as a combo for flower with advanced nutreints hammeehead for your pk bro neva failed me so far


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Is this veg and bloom in one???? Does it mean I can get this and a booster???? - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=344


Yes bro u run with that from rooted clones to flush and u use inconjunction with your boosts and pk


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

its not thats its in hard work just with the micr bloom and stuff like that instead of havin mix em all together they should just bring a grow and bloom nute seperate like the ionic range do..but then they have big bud bud candy all that stuff..there is one nute that i do like and thats hammerhead and overdrive..


cheddar1985 said:


> Wot base nutes u using kev?? Why the hard work ?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 9, 2011)

anyone tried these yet..?
looks expensive but nice..

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05220.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

if you want to buy sumat that i think is worth the money then buy gaunakolong bat liquid extract..you cant go wrong with it it dont burn plants if you over feed em..the buds love it


supersillybilly said:


> Money is not tight. Infact I want the best of the best


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yes bro u run with that from rooted clones to flush and u use inconjunction with your boosts and pk


Mmmmmmm.....nice and easy. Then fucking advanced nutes are pricey eh? Fuck that with the amount of plants


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> its not thats its in hard work just with the micr bloom and stuff like that instead of havin mix em all together they should just bring a grow and bloom nute seperate like the ionic range do..but then they have big bud bud candy all that stuff..there is one nute that i do like and thats hammerhead and overdrive..


reading btween the lines then the ionic range is ok...or am i better off spending my money on other ranges ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

looks decent that system...


mantiszn said:


> anyone tried these yet..?
> looks expensive but nice..
> 
> http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05220.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

thats down to you


unlucky said:


> reading btween the lines then the ionic range is ok...or am i better off spending my money on other ranges ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Unlucky reveal yourself. What was your old profile pls. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

they are dear yea but if it means weight then it might be worth it only time will tell...


supersillybilly said:


> Mmmmmmm.....nice and easy. Then fucking advanced nutes are pricey eh? Fuck that with the amount of plants


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats down to you


I use Ionic. Veg, bloom and boost. Never had to change a res yet. From start to finish. But our water is really soft


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Unlucky reveal yourself. What was your old profile pls. lol


first time on here but do get called a muggy cunt a lot if thats what your asking


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats down to you


 what is the easy ones to use to get good big buds for a new grower like me ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I use Ionic. Veg, bloom and boost. Never had to change a res yet. From start to finish. But our water is really soft


 same as but i did over feed then had to flush...things going good now but as im new to this just wanted to no if its money well spent....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> its not thats its in hard work just with the micr bloom and stuff like that instead of havin mix em all together they should just bring a grow and bloom nute seperate like the ionic range do..but then they have big bud bud candy all that stuff..there is one nute that i do like and thats hammerhead and overdrive..


Thats why i use canna bro no fuckin around with grow and bloom i ve run with same base nutes for years and its neva let me down i ve tried all diffrent brands with it like house and garden advanced nutes ect ect last run i did canna rhizo canna a b multizyme bud xl and hammerhead so there are things out there that goes well with canna s base nutes plus i ve neva had to use a ppm pen or ph stick mate and had bountifull crops everytime so id recommend it to any1 thqt likes somethin simple and really is effective!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Its decent stuff m8. I use Overdrive for the last 3-4 weeks of flower. Fattens them up big time


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

unlucky said:


> same as but i did over feed then had to flush...things going good now but as im new to this just wanted to no if its money well spent....


I dont even measure the amount I put in. No ph or ec meter. Proper guess work.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

advanced conissuer range sparky


unlucky said:


> what is the easy ones to use to get good big buds for a new grower like me ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> advanced conissuer range sparky


ha ha ye i will go and get some now


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I dont even measure the amount I put in. No ph or ec meter. Proper guess work.lol


ye just fill it up neet with the ionic range thanks for that


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

need the a+b range with bud candy and overdrive hammerhead and flush


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> need the a+b range with bud candy and overdrive hammerhead and flush


is this quote for me kev ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 1777519

cheap nutes n no effort bill lol shows just how lil effort u put in lol i rest my case lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

yea unlucky


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea unlucky


is it as esy as the ionoc to use but better stuff to use...i will go and have a good read about it thanks


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sambo what size pots are thay? i got mine in 11L @ the mo but i might pot up up 15L to hopefully boost the yield


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Sambo what size pots are thay? i got mine in 11L @ the mo but i might pot up up 15L to hopefully boost the yield


they all just in 11's m8 the 1 in the middle roots started coming out the bottom so i put a 15 with some soil under it.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 9, 2011)

I might pot up again then my roots are poking through already and it's only week 2 of flower lol there's going to be some big girls in my groom this run lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> they all just in 11's m8 the 1 in the middle roots started coming out the bottom so i put a 15 with some soil under it.


very nice looking plants...how many oz do yu think you will be getting off them....i see how the hard work pays off


----------



## Beansly (Sep 9, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1777519
> 
> cheap nutes n no effort bill lol shows just how lil effort u put in lol i rest my case lmao


 Still up to no good I see....lol
Nice plants man.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 9, 2011)

christ, ah jist put a brand spankin new 600hps sunmaster bulb in my new grow area, nearly burned ma fuckin retinas oot! think thats me got temps stabilised, one more hole to cut to fit sum ducting and that should be it sittin around 27 to 29 degrees, this has a been a bloody long slog, it better be fuckin worth it!!thats 6 months since ahve had a fuckin harvest. havin to buy shit in at 180 the fuckin oz and knock it out at £10 a gram jist tae earn a wage. does my fuckin head in.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 9, 2011)

My girlfriend left me. 
She says I talk in haikus.
I don't believe her.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 9, 2011)

phoenix58 said:


> Its about time this damn law was changed...criminalising otherwise honest people!


me i started my grow coz im disbaled and im NOT takin opiat pain killers and such and the weed thats about in my area is 200+ for a ounce and .7 for a tenner if ur luky oh yeh lets not forget the "ahem" 15 pound eigths 1.2gram"ahem" lol eights since wen does a henry weigh 1.2 lmao

ye totaly agree its bull
so anyways just updated my journal day 4 of flower but sum of the leaves seem crinkled if u fancy a look guys tell me what u think if anything is wrong n how to fix


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 9, 2011)

God i wanna move house so bad i wanna build a grew i dont have to tear down anymore


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Sep 9, 2011)

HeyHey, how is everyone?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 9, 2011)

bored , bored as fuck probably going to bed.


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Sep 9, 2011)

Same.. just had nice jay of me finest blues  baked now!

Check this guys. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/464083-3nhalf-weeks-flowering-thoughts-first.html#post6253022


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 9, 2011)

morning all. right wanna get new light, wanna no tho rough cost a month to run a 250 w hps, 400w hps and lastly a 600 w hps. boring question i no but running costs important to me. so if you r growing with any off these and noticed how much ya bills bumped up a month then pls share th info.wanna get new light ordered asap


----------



## Rotweiller (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello Guys. I went in to Tesco's and picked up this Billingtons Natural Molasses for just over a Quid. Is it OK to use on my 2 Girls? (They have just started to flower) If so how much should i mix in per Ltr of water ? 
And how often should i use it ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mornin all u uk stoners wots happenin today??


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all. right wanna get new light, wanna no tho rough cost a month to run a 250 w hps, 400w hps and lastly a 600 w hps. boring question i no but running costs important to me. so if you r growing with any off these and noticed how much ya bills bumped up a month then pls share th info.wanna get new light ordered asap


cost me at the beginning of the year roughly 50quid a week to run 600w, fan, exhaust and oil rad.

shit weather down south AGAIN


----------



## del66666 (Sep 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> cost me at the beginning of the year roughly 50quid a week to run 600w, fan, exhaust and oil rad.
> 
> shit weather down south AGAIN


50 quid a week.......lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 10, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all. right wanna get new light, wanna no tho rough cost a month to run a 250 w hps, 400w hps and lastly a 600 w hps. boring question i no but running costs important to me. so if you r growing with any off these and noticed how much ya bills bumped up a month then pls share th info.wanna get new light ordered asap


i put £10 a week on my leccy meter and that covers the whole house use of electric , including my 250w , tt100 fan , osc fan amd another 300w CFL and exhust fan


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> cost me at the beginning of the year roughly 50quid a week to run 600w, fan, exhaust and oil rad.
> 
> shit weather down south AGAIN


£50 a week. Fucking hell. I had 4x 600w, 2x 10" fans, pumps, air movers, 1000w air con and it was costing me £40 a week and that was on a meter. 1x600w running 18hrs a day should cost about £15-20 extra a month


----------



## del66666 (Sep 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> cost me at the beginning of the year roughly 50quid a week to run 600w, fan, exhaust and oil rad.
> 
> shit weather down south AGAIN


i run a 400 600 250 all 12-12...........2x 4inch rucks 1x 5 inch ruck...........2 fans.........my total for all electric used in house is around 20 squid a week


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

hahahahahahaha. Look how everyone woke up with the £50 A WEEK. 50 fucking quid a week, 50 fucking quid a week, 50 fucking quid a week.(your tone rises at the end of the sentence) lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 10, 2011)

morning del and billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

50 fucking quid a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! lolol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 10, 2011)

mornin robbie, mornin billy.........mornin john boy.......mornin all


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

Wot u not say morning to me ya ignoramus.lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> each has its pro's n cons. the plastic one you wont ever drop and smash the glass one you'll get more in. depends on your budget really man. youtube it. it can be done with a coke bottle really


 I'll have a look thanks mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wot u not say morning to me ya ignoramus.lol


didnt see ya , ya stealth scottish muppet  .... corrected now lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

50 fucking quid a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! haha OK Ill stop


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

Just checked my girls and a couple of branches on the big girls had fallen over due to the size and weight of the buds. Just tied her up. Ill uploads so pics. 2 mins


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 50 fucking quid a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! haha OK Ill stop


i must have a older less eco friendly 600w model lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

I reckon about another 3-4 weeks to go. Fucking stinks of skunk. Real bad. I aint got a carbon filter up there but I think Ill put one in this weekend, coz it is stinky, stinky


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> i must have a older less eco friendly 600w model lol


Mind u that oil radiator must have burned the juices


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

mornin ppl, nice new avatar n pics billy. i run a 400 hps + setup it works out 4p per hour = smartpower energy tracker


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

gunna chop my il diavolo autos tday al throw sum picks up b4 n after lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

delvite said:


> mornin ppl, nice new avatar n pics billy. i run a 400 hps + setup it works out 4p per hour = smartpower energy tracker


Morning m8


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

hhhhhmmmm..... how to get my girlfriend in a dishwasher??????


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

Ask Del. Hes good at putting women in places. Namely under patios. (hes said it that much, I actually believe him now) lol


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

In NL you have the option to buy Green Electricity, it's about twice the price. I didn't see the point considering I was turning my electricity into Green.......


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ask Del. Hes good at putting women in places. Namely under patios. (hes said it that much, I actually believe him now) lol


 we all wat to at sum point lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

DST said:


> In NL you have the option to buy Green Electricity, it's about twice the price. I didn't see the point considering I was turning my electricity into Green.......


Thats just a bit.....well fucking Dutch. lol Why would u pay double the price for the same stuff. Wait a minute, I do that every day in life. Its a rip. Sales gimic. More fool the cunts that buy it. Suprised some company isn't on to that over here. Won't be long


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

4 pot autopot sytem with a 47L tank and 50L of coco ordered. Goodbye DWC and it's silly stupid noisiness. Thinking about saving for an ozone gen and popping it behind my bedroom door to mask any of the smell of the vegging and drying stuff etc. got a new management company taking over the flat so will be having an inspection this week.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

delvite said:


> we all wat to at sum point lol


 
I go months and months being totally cool then all of a sudden BANG. Arsehole Billy comes out to play. lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

lol same....... dizzy hulk wiv a bad case ov red mist  lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 4 pot autopot sytem with a 47L tank and 50L of coco ordered. Goodbye DWC and it's silly stupid noisiness. Thinking about saving for an ozone gen and popping it behind my bedroom door to mask any of the smell of the vegging and drying stuff etc. got a new management company taking over the flat so will be having an inspection this week.


 
I should have listened to you about inspections. Get it all down and hid away. I made it by the skin of my teeth. Your going to miss the DWC. Yes they are noisey but boy do they produce. When I go back hydro DWC is the one for me again. No questions


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm......how do I buy electricity, green electricity. This could make my millions.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 10, 2011)

DST is it true about holland bringing in the membership cards for the coffee shops to keep foreign visitors and non members out ? if it is i think amsterdam will really suffer? is this going to be carried out through out the whole of holland ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Aye ya shoulda listened  can understand the wish to find any way out other than chopping em all down though, cus fuck, an inspection ent gonna make me chop mine down  Sod that! Mine are all hidden away so to speak, i grow in built in wardrobes so if they do ask to look insidfe first line of defense is no, i keep all my personal shit in them so that the flat can seem nice when folk come around or inspect, or second i'll tell them they're fired and we'll be finding a new management company  I keep my gimp suit in my wardrobe, like fuck i'm letting em in there  Going over to a management company though is almost the tiping point, once there is regular inspections etc then i've no justification for renting this flat over any other so gonna look at getting me car back and finding a house in the country within a suitable distance of work.

And Aye DWC is simply incredible, i'd often experience upto say 7x increase in height from veg to flowering with some strains, i got 5 ounces from a weeks veg with a sweettooth. Hopefully autopots will fulfil my requirements though. I'll also eventiually have the breeding thing i built up and running meaning a few ounces of bud here and there eachs eed run.


----------



## Captain Grumfuttocks (Sep 10, 2011)

always hazardous at the best of times ,uk. weather can be trying ,having done it now since 1968 I may have picked up a few tricks


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

Well most companies in the UK do green electricity. Just checked what the average commision is for signing someone up to the tariffs. £279 upfront fee for signing them up and if they stay 18months you receive a further £250-£450 depending on power consumption. Fuck me thats good cash. Anybody wanna come work in my callcentre


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 10, 2011)

yea me lol....


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

The new laws of the country were passed recently and there was no mention at a national level about any changes to the rather Grey area that exists that is the law in relation to MJ/Coffeeshops, and the rest of it. I was in my local when an Isreali TV crew came in to interview my friend. They were also asking about this subject. When I get the link I'll post it up.

But bottom line is that due to no changes at national level, it means each individual Council has to decide if they want to do such things in their own region. Of course the main tourist attraction of Amsterdam and the Noord-Holland Region are not going to implement such a stupid thing. Politicians from the Christian Democratic Party (right wing) don't want drug tourism. But also don't realise that most people do not just come here to have a smoke (I know there are some people who do), and that the drug tourism side is the same as people going for a drink, a glass of wine (which if course is oh so acceptable).

The city, and govt can effectively walk into every coffeeshop tomorrow and close them down, that his how much of a thin line there is, and that has always been the case. It has just become more regulated as far as who gets a license to do it. Ultimately nothing is going to change in a hurry, there are some coffeeshops in Amsterdam where you have to become a member to sit inside and enjoy a smoke, but they still sell weed through a glassed of section at the front door. These places are doing that mainly due to security though as recently there have been a few armed raids on the shops.

So if you lot want to come and visit our beautiful Parks, enjoy our Waterways, and overdose on Classics and Masterpieces of art, you'll be safe in the knowledge that after doing all that knackering site seeing and guzzling down of culture, nipping off to hae a fatty is no gonnae be oot o' the question!

Peace, DST



RobbieP said:


> DST is it true about holland bringing in the membership cards for the coffee shops to keep foreign visitors and non members out ? if it is i think amsterdam will really suffer? is this going to be carried out through out the whole of holland ?


----------



## nog (Sep 10, 2011)

mods, this is another post that is tooooooo looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 10, 2011)

kiss-ass


nog said:


> mods, this is another post that is tooooooo looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong


mods mods get a grip cunty baz


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Seems to be spamming that message elsewhere. Post count whoring or?.... Go noggin! we're all right behind you, you spread those truths


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

I heard it was only gonna be dutch nationals in 5 years time allowed to smoke heh w/e it is i hope i get to go there before it gets spoilt !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Ffs i called in sick today thinking to myself sweet beers buds and finishing my season on fifa (i hate football dw) only to find out the fucking disc is scratched , so thats that rest of my xbox games are like 80 miles away -.- shoulda just gone to work lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ask Del. Hes good at putting women in places. Namely under patios. (hes said it that much, I actually believe him now) lol


pmsl haha so do i ! , he even suggested it to me so much i seriously considered it


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Bahaha, consoles, what a lafff  I'm just egging myself into doing some more wood work but in the meantime am having fun playing around with one of the new mods  they're a silly bunch of sausages  I don't get the luxuary of sick days. If i'm ill i have to owrk, i don't get a choice, and due to my bosses creative idea of how to employ people, i do not get sick pay, if i do somehow manage to take a day off sick i'm simply out of pocket so i can' afford to take the day off. Catch 22


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Bahaha, consoles, what a lafff  I'm just egging myself into doing some more wood work but in the meantime am having fun playing around with one of the new mods  they're a silly bunch of sausages  I don't get the luxuary of sick days. If i'm ill i have to owrk, i don't get a choice, and due to my bosses creative idea of how to employ people, i do not get sick pay, if i do somehow manage to take a day off sick i'm simply out of pocket so i can' afford to take the day off. Catch 22


yeah had that problem when i was self employed im the only member of staff not to go sick this year tho so ive earnt one its was only a small shift anyways. Managed to have a good sort out around my place and ive decided fuck the law im growing im just gonna be more discreet get some cfls , and grow with the fookin doors closed lol
Ive only got £100 to spend of cfl so im wondering if i should go for dual lamps and reflector , or if i should go with a shit load of clip on lamps and leads so i can have loads of smaller ones dotted around the plant :/


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Ive found some bulbs but the fuckers are e27 screw fit and the clip on leads are £14.99 a go , which is a bitch as bayonet are £3 a go. 

Im just wondering are these leads as simple as buying a few plugs some 3 core and a bulb holder ? if so im just gonna make my own. 

Little para it wont be that simple tho dont wanna blow the electrics


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

For the CFL fittings, if you're talking the bigger fuckers with regard to the e27 thingy, then it is simple a fancy bigger bulb socket. Mine has 2 metal contact loops on either side that the wire is simply connected to, however you like so as it's secure but still safe, and then just plugs into a regular wall plug with appropriate fuse. Personally i'd think about either T5's etc or lots of smaller so they can allbe at suitable heights instead of one bulb one height, then the whole plant can get usable lumens  i'll be in the market for some cfls's in the next few weeks.

Here's my work for this afternoon  not strictly neccessary but they were lying around and i thought sod it  i'm a bit shocked that everything lines up for someone using a jigsaw, biro and tape measure and nowt else  Figured i'd stick with jsut 2 things to keep things managable





I reckon those two will be able to produce plenty of seeds between them  a batch every 4 weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2011)

blah got caught speeding twice in one day by the filth, bastards the lot of em


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

always wanted to try cfl but my heart belongs hps lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> blah got caught speeding twice in one day by the filth, bastards the lot of em


 lol there on the ball, my m8 got twice in one day aswell


----------



## Beansly (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;3nhgfjrKi0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nhgfjrKi0o&feature=related[/video]
Is that you sambo???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2011)

delvite said:


> lol there on the ball, my m8 got twice in one day aswell


im going to contest both of them simply to be a pain in the arse lol and i reckon i can get at least one of em dropped as he was hiding behind a bush an didnt caution me properly lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2011)

nog said:


> mods, this is another post that is tooooooo looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong


 why do you care?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

hey so me leaves are droopy im thinking overwatering or/and heat so im thinking of changing my light schedule been flowring 4-5 days on at 8pm off at 8am but i think i gotta change to on at 81m off at 8pm purely so i can keep the grow room door open as its in the middle of the house (walk in closet) but door open the light can be seen outside and it dont look like a normal light on u know wat i mean! so whats best way then? just dont turn on at 8pm and leave intill 8am theyl be fine?

i think i need sum new feeder dripper tthings as im using these blue ones wwat sqwirts water out in a direction im thinkin get sum dripper ones 

totally not on ur subject but us ukers stik together rite?
peace


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> blah got caught speeding twice in one day by the filth, bastards the lot of em



hahaha sae that sucks mega dick looool

TTT so i can just buy the necessaries and run my own clip ons

im going for 2 x 105w blue and 2 x 105w red and see how that goes for now may add more lights if i dont feel its enough. 

so thats 4 leads to knock up would cost £60 for leads fuck that loooooool


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Aye, they'll try and rip you off wherever they can. I would take a pic of my spare socket but, umm,  whoops

edit: saying that, i've gone and misplaced a 300w cfl as well, wtf?


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Ive found some bulbs but the fuckers are e27 screw fit and the clip on leads are £14.99 a go , which is a bitch as bayonet are £3 a go.
> 
> Im just wondering are these leads as simple as buying a few plugs some 3 core and a bulb holder ? if so im just gonna make my own.
> 
> Little para it wont be that simple tho dont wanna blow the electrics



i used some of the cfl's from ebay, 85 watt ones but dont worry about the 4 way apapter thing its useless, ya can buy the twin splitters as well so one bulb fitting splits into 2 and they only cost around 1.20 each, and i baught a load of the e27 ceramic fittings for jus ova quid each, baught like 10 coz was going to do a massive cfl grow but changed me mind into going for hps lol so i have like 6 spare i dont mind selling for quid each n quid for postage, can list on ebay too if ya interested, with the ones i'm using ive jus put all into one junction box and run a lead from that with one plug, used 13amp cable and it works fine no problem with heat either 

heres the place i got me bulbs from http://stores.ebay.co.uk/greenlampltd

and heres where i got the splitters from http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E27-2-E27-Light-Lamp-Bulb-Adapter-Converter-Split-/170621594586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27b9d6ebda


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> hey so me leaves are droopy im thinking overwatering or/and heat so im thinking of changing my light schedule been flowring 4-5 days on at 8pm off at 8am but i think i gotta change to on at 81m off at 8pm purely so i can keep the grow room door open as its in the middle of the house (walk in closet) but door open the light can be seen outside and it dont look like a normal light on u know wat i mean! so whats best way then? just dont turn on at 8pm and leave intill 8am theyl be fine?View attachment 1779242View attachment 1779244
> 
> i think i need sum new feeder dripper tthings as im using these blue ones wwat sqwirts water out in a direction im thinkin get sum dripper ones
> 
> ...



nail old bed sheets to the top of the door frame m8.


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> im going to contest both of them simply to be a pain in the arse lol and i reckon i can get at least one of em dropped as he was hiding behind a bush an didnt caution me properly lol


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16u0wwCfoJ4 i fought the law......... lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> nail old bed sheets to the top of the door frame m8.


huh? i obv get what ur saying but why? whats the issue? 

as new to this is good to know the cause as well as the remedy they wer fine up unitl like 2 days ago i rekon same with the crinkled leaves.

lol duh u mean for the light dont u!! lol that would stop the heat escaping tho thus defeating the object no~?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Found a spare reflector under the bed  blue and brown simple screw into fittings on the connector, and the green and yellow screws into the metal plate the socket is attached to, grounding it i assume. Fuck if i know what colour wire means what, don't even know black or red positive or negative without googling it


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Found a spare reflector under the bed  blue and brown simple screw into fittings on the connector, and the green and yellow screws into the metal plate the socket is attached to, grounding it i assume. Fuck if i know what colour wire means what, don't even know black or red positive or negative without googling it View attachment 1779275


brown +
blue -
green earth


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

carpet strip on door and frame only an inch or 2 width and a upholstering staple gun........ seal it


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

yeh on the inside ther is sum slight lite wat gets in due to the door been damaged and i had to fix so its not 1000% dark pitch il do that when i wake them up at 8 am or pm i havent decided wether gunna chnage cylce to light on in the day i


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> brown +
> blue -
> green earth


Ta, but guarantee i'll have forgotten within 5 minutes. I have to get on google every time i jump start my car, not too convenient  i'm quite crap when it comes to electronics but i always seem to muddle through somehow, only ever electrocuted myself twice, once on an electric fence and once on a sainsbury's self service checkout  

You know my ona block i bought months ago..tis still working just fine, opened up all me jars and couldn't smell owt but bog fresh  rather impressed by it


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh on the inside ther is sum slight lite wat gets in due to the door been damaged and i had to fix so its not 1000% dark pitch il do that when i wake them up at 8 am or pm i havent decided wether gunna chnage cylce to light on in the day i


 i find the temps are better with the light at night..... myn 7pm on 7am off


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=547 Ideal for what your wanting OTB. Get a red and blue bulb. Great bargain


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> huh? i obv get what ur saying but why? whats the issue?
> 
> as new to this is good to know the cause as well as the remedy they wer fine up unitl like 2 days ago i rekon same with the crinkled leaves.
> 
> lol duh u mean for the light dont u!! lol that would stop the heat escaping tho thus defeating the object no~?


yeah for the light lol nah heat still gets out well did for me.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=547 Ideal for what your wanting OTB. Get a red and blue bulb. Great bargain



cheers dude just having a gander now was on 3ch seen they got some 250w for £32 which isnt bad.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2011)

think somethings up with riu it says i got near on 5 billion notifications lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> think somethings up with riu it says i got near on 5 billion notifications lol


I had that once but Id seen someone else post a thread about it. It was the guy that has Jay from Jay and silient Bob as his avatar. Some guy gave this total nerdy computer answer, so if effect Ive not got a fucking clue.lol

You getting on the voodo Sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I had that once but Id seen someone else post a thread about it. It was the guy that has Jay from Jay and silient Bob as his avatar. Some guy gave this total nerdy computer answer, so if effect Ive not got a fucking clue.lol
> 
> You getting on the voodo Sambo?


yeah i seen a thread where some1 took a screenshot of it, mine has gone now tho.

carnt be arsed with drinking tonight still feel ill from last night lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 10, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> think somethings up with riu it says i got near on 5 billion notifications lol


 lol That's happened to a few of us. Happened to me...or are you just loved that much?



supersillybilly said:


> I had that once but Id seen someone else post a thread about it. It was the guy that has Jay from Jay and silient Bob as his avatar. Some guy gave this total nerdy computer answer, so if effect Ive not got a fucking clue.lol
> 
> You getting on the voodo Sambo?


I made a thread like that too and it was fixed immediately, but I don't know if it was a coincidence or not...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i seen a thread where some1 took a screenshot of it, mine has gone now tho.
> 
> carnt be arsed with drinking tonight still feel ill from last night lol


Fuck off you southern fairy woofter. Get a bottle of Glens, 8 can of red bull(or cheaper alternative) and see if u can get a 1/8 of white. Sort u right out


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck off you southern fairy woofter. Get a bottle of Glens, 8 can of red bull(or cheaper alternative) and see if u can get a 1/8 of white. Sort u right out


ok the truth im skint lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> ok the truth im skint lolol


Can u not even scrape together a purple one(£20 for all u yanks) Im off to a 21st tonight. Ill be the oldest cunt there. I have drawn out my daily limit(gave someone an advance) and waiting on a guy who owes me a couple of quid dropping in. Ive phoned him twice to no reply. I dont like using the g/f's money coz she keeps track on it. Goes off her head when I spend £100. lol Sambo Im nipping in to my office in about 30mins. Ill give u a bell


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

update from south UK !! rain and cloud guaranteed !!

did some re arranging in the greenhouse today. lemon skunk lagging behind in flowering so swtiched it with the other blue cheese that was without a roof.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Can u not even scrape together a purple one(£20 for all u yanks) Im off to a 21st tonight. Ill be the oldest cunt there. I have drawn out my daily limit(gave someone an advance) and waiting on a guy who owes me a couple of quid dropping in. Ive phoned him twice to no reply. I dont like using the g/f's money coz she keeps track on it. Goes off her head when I spend £100. lol Sambo Im nipping in to my office in about 30mins. Ill give u a bell


leave till after 6 bill im waiting for a call.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

nice mate where in south ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Dorset i reckon  Those are some bloody stonking plants considering the piece of shit they tried to convince us was summer this year. I woudln't mind having some of them in me back yard


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 10, 2011)

cum on da dorset lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

strong in the arm thick in the head myself 

(dorset born dorset bred) lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol ondaball


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dorset i reckon  Those are some bloody stonking plants considering the piece of shit they tried to convince us was summer this year. I woudln't mind having some of them in me back yard


got 2 off em in the room next to me lol i get a pic soon.

how did that breakfast quiche come out ttt? ne good?


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

East Devon by the seaside  You Dorset boys are only down the road


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> East Devon by the seaside  You Dorset boys are only down the road


used to live in hatherleigh in okehampton which is an hour and half from were iam now so ur not far at all !


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

As I lay in bed I felt a hand reach down my boxers and start to slowly rub my cock.
I said, "Not tonight, I'm tired."
My cell mate said, "You don't get a choice in here, bitch."


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> used to live in hatherleigh in okehampton which is an hour and half from were iam now so ur not far at all !


okehamptons the other side of dartmoor. thats about an hour and half from here! we must be close. hope there aint no rogue pollen from males coming my way cos there's a shit load of counrtyside here and there's bound to be some devon dorset guerilla grows around lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> okehamptons the other side of dartmoor. thats about an hour and half from here! we must be close. hope there aint no rogue pollen from males coming my way cos there's a shit load of counrtyside here and there's bound to be some devon dorset guerilla grows around lol



hahah yeah theres a few im in the other direction now but yeah close , im just too lazy for outdoor , i planted one never went back for all i know theres some fucking trees there right now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 10, 2011)

looking nice sambo mate very nice pal..gunna be alot of bud on that pal..excellent work


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

wheres a good place to buy auto flowers.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> wheres a good place to buy auto flowers.


 i use herbies pick n mix , they sell tons varietys and ya get freebies too i just baught 
5x green house big bang feminised
5x iced grapefruit x-line feminised
10x female seeds white widow x big bud x-line feminised
5x barneys pineapple chunk feminised
5x green house exodus cheese feminised
and got 
2 free TH seeds burmese kush feminised
2 free DNA Rocklock feminised 
2 free Reserva Privada Cole Train Feminised
4 free Big Bud#1 Regular should be delivered monday/tuesday


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Breakfast quiche is still to happen, had a new girl in work so had my work cut out for me. Plus i don't know how to make hash browns yet 

I have lots of stella and a magical cheese cake and and and cocktail sausages!  and pork chop and pizza and koftas and brie and crumpets  TGA Void gives me the munchies good style which is a rare experience for me.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> i use herbies pick n mix , they sell tons varietys and ya get freebies too i just baught
> 5x green house big bang feminised
> 5x iced grapefruit x-line feminised
> 10x female seeds white widow x big bud x-line feminised
> ...


ill check em out


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Cheers mate that site seems pretty sweet probably give them a go later on tonight once ive made my mind up


----------



## Beansly (Sep 10, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> i use herbies pick n mix , they sell tons varietys and ya get freebies too i just baught
> 5x green house big bang feminised
> 5x iced grapefruit x-line feminised
> 10x female seeds white widow x big bud x-line feminised
> ...


Did you read the thread that said Herbie's was for sale. I guess it comes with a domaine name, some regular customers and 500E worth of inventory. 4000 euro.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/464024-cannabis-seed-bank-sale.html#post6255769


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Delicious La Diva Autoflowering Feminised Seeds

Lowryder Purple Jem Autoflowering Seeds

Barneys Pineapple Express Autoflowering Feminised Seeds 

Sweet S.A.D. Autoflowering Feminised Seeds

Barneys Little Cheese Autoflowering Feminised Seeds 

Short Stuff Super Cali Haze Autoflowering Feminised Seeds

World of Seeds Auto Collection Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminised Seeds


thats my line up so far just gotta wait for house m8 to get home before i order see what he wants. im seriously struggling to find cfl leads , i know im to lazy to go to diy store so rather just buy em online but everywhere seems to be outta stock


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

I seriously worry about the number of americans who don't know the difference between pound sterling and euro's.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 10, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Did you read the thread that said Herbie's was for sale. I guess it comes with a domaine name, some regular customers and 500E worth of inventory. 4000 euro.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/464024-cannabis-seed-bank-sale.html#post6255769


jus had a quick look, thas different herbies though thats dr herbies i used herbies pick n mix :0 thanks for the headsup bout it though


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2011)

pickandmixseeds always seem to be cheaper.. well the stuff i've wanted to buy anyway...

Mr Nice - Black Widow
pickandmixseeds = £3.86
herbiespickandmix = £4.52

just one example..



JointMasterJay said:


> jus had a quick look, thas different herbies though thats dr herbies i used herbies pick n mix :0 thanks for the headsup bout it though


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I seriously worry about the number of americans who don't know the difference between pound sterling and euro's.


I seriously worry about americans. lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Delicious La Diva Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
> 
> Lowryder Purple Jem Autoflowering Seeds
> 
> ...


Why did you go for autos?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Link shit you bastards


----------



## delvite (Sep 10, 2011)

ive always got good results n beans from herbies ( the proof is in the pics ) delvite recomends lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Why did you go for autos?


um because i want autos ?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

SO as it seems i screwed the nutes up a few days ago menna be 2ml every litre of vitalink max A and B i was doing 2ml per 5 litre!! oops so dumped the res cleaned it out thoughroly and replced with corrent measurememts and turned the pump on for about 10-15 mins to flush out the old crap 
ALSO hung a old qwilt cover over the door so i can leave the room door open coz constant 31 is no good im assuming

so now i flushed em like that i dont water for a few days u think? i need to try sort out a schedule and time for feeds coz i think sumtimes im over freeding and sumtimes under and thers no schedule to it and ther needs to be i have a timer for pump but not needed yet dont think.
shit im going on!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

31 is a bit high and will reduce yeild but its growable. by the way ukrg wot kinda grow system are u using?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

hydro wilma home mad job il look for a pic 

as u can see the tray is on a slighly downward angle and thers a hole at bottom corner with 40 litre res under it for the water to be recylced and a 150l/p/h submersable in ther the strain is sensi kush 600 watt hps 12 inch fan further bak u cant see


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Cold and blowy out tonight. Damp clothes didn't help.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cold and blowy out tonight. Damp clothes didn't help.


lol no bget huddled up witha cup of coco sort u rite out as gay as it sounds!LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

ice cold beer and grilled pork chops  just about to watch The Guard, looks like it could be good, stuck up FBI agent and cocky irish inspector teaming up or some such.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

yeh man them other 2 wat popped up in scene today too the setup and the hitlist all seem very good all got known heads in! should be good


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Ah wicked i'll have a goosey. I stopped scrolling at The Guard cus imdb looked positive, so havn't come across those two yet.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> 31 is a bit high and will reduce yeild but its growable. by the way ukrg wot kinda grow system are u using?


What temps do you grow in?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ah wicked i'll have a goosey. I stopped scrolling at The Guard cus imdb looked positive, so havn't come across those two yet.


yeh ther in scene if u cant be arsed i got em on server i can hoook u up with meta ofc 
let us know wat the gurad is like


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 10, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> pickandmixseeds always seem to be cheaper.. well the stuff i've wanted to buy anyway...
> 
> Mr Nice - Black Widow
> pickandmixseeds = £3.86
> ...


 yeah they are slightly cheaper on some seeds, they were more expensive for northern lights x big bud when i baught a single seed bout 6 weeks ago and herbies threw in 4 free seeds (2 of which were fem) which i was buzzin about buy 1 seed get 4 free lol noticed theyve put the nlxbb up now so its back to being more expensive at herbies but with all the freebies and from previous excellent experiance ide rather pay the odd few quid more ova a order like that and know i'm gonna be happy with it. A few quid at the end of the crop is peanuts so not much point in being that botherd about it now either


----------



## Beansly (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I seriously worry about the number of americans who don't know the difference between pound sterling and euro's.


 Don't worry about it too much. Soon everyone's money will be worthless.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh ther in scene if u cant be arsed i got em on server i can hoook u up with meta ofc
> let us know wat the gurad is like


The guard is pretty funny so far and i'm only 7 minutes in, opening scene is rather amusing if morbid


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The guard is pretty funny so far and i'm only 7 minutes in, opening scene is rather amusing if morbid


arnt they always! im looking forward for transformers 3 been waiting and aint watched the bad pictures yet!

u think putting a airstone in my res will do anything/??


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

more o2 thats never a bad thing


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

yeh was gunna make a o2 bottle diy with wine bubble thing on top and stik a airstone in the res


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah mate go for it i would even if it was just for something todo


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 10, 2011)

anyone ever used progrow.co.uk ?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2011)

yeh mate .. ordered lots from them.. very good.. very professional.. fast reliable delivery



Ontheball said:


> anyone ever used progrow.co.uk ?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The guard is pretty funny so far and i'm only 7 minutes in, opening scene is rather amusing if morbid



so 96 mins film u must have wathced it now is it to watch or not to watch that is the qwestion"!?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What temps do you grow in?


if possible between 26 and 29 but ive had temps in the high 30s, fuckin nitemare but it will grow, one way of helping is some sort co2 supplement.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if possible between 26 and 29 but ive had temps in the high 30s, fuckin nitemare but it will grow, one way of helping is some sort co2 supplement.


Does this mean you have 65f - 70f lights off temp? Or don't you bother with the 15 difference?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

i try my hardest to maintain a min of 20 and max of 30 but as ive grown in different places it hasnt always been possible, right now for instance ive just built a new grow room but i'm havin temp issues, i think i can sort them but.....we'll see. but no i dont get too anal about temps, as long as the plants aren't dieing i dont really give a toss. one of my last grows was in a room that had a fuckin hot water tank in it, it was terrible to control, i didnt live in the house myself so i couldnt open and close windows to suite, nite temps were plunging to 14 or 15 centigrade. but...wot can you do??? its just ah case of trying to sort shit out as it happens.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

20 mins left, it's not too bad. Been sat trying in vain to fix a key on a laptop key style kyboard. It's the E key 

Score. Take the alt gr key out and put it in it's place.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

you been hittin the 'e' too much, when i do that i usually end up crying on tuesdays.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope, pulled it off as there was something stuck in it's mechanism and it dodn't go to plan


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2011)

Shit guys i know its random but i love walkin round smellin like a big fat bud of cheese lmbo is that normal?? Haha


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> anyone ever used progrow.co.uk ?


good big place mate. very helpful. shop's just down the road from me.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2011)

Boys i know u like my post but is it normal lmfbo haha i used to hate it years back but the older im gettin the more i like it !! No takin the piss but who else as this feeling lol!! I think im going mad in the head while the misses cant stop moanin about the stench !! Just think of the money i tell her


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Boys i know u like my post but is it normal lmfbo haha i used to hate it years back but the older im gettin the more i like it !! No takin the piss but who else as this feeling lol!! I think im going mad in the head while the misses cant stop moanin about the stench !! Just think of the money i tell her


i got married with a big fat bud of cheese instead of the usual flower in my suit button hole. my wedding was a rave in my field tho lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice bro very nice but do i find the smell over powerin and do u enjoy the smell as does the misses !!


----------



## UKHG (Sep 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Boys i know u like my post but is it normal lmfbo haha i used to hate it years back but the older im gettin the more i like it !! No takin the piss but who else as this feeling lol!! I think im going mad in the head while the misses cant stop moanin about the stench !! Just think of the money i tell her


yeh my missu is breaking my balls too about it i say the same thing she dont look impressed  as we been raided a few times for stolen goods and she dont want em finding that in the house if that happens again but i dont do that no more so heres hopin! fingers x


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

an old man i knew when i was a wee boy said women are good for 2 things; fucking and frying bacon. i know it's simplistic but i can't think of anything more succinct.


----------



## madmad (Sep 10, 2011)

I rea;lize this question will sound retarded but ill ask anyway: any LDN based grower here that would like to take two 2week seedlings off me? Anaesthesia and Osiris from pyramid seeds. Just repotted and realized that cant cover 6 plants with my shitty veg light so have to get rid of 2 but cant really bring myself to throwing them away...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

madmad said:


> I rea;lize this question will sound retarded but ill ask anyway: any LDN based grower here that would like to take two 2week seedlings off me? Anaesthesia and Osiris from pyramid seeds. Just repotted and realized that cant cover 6 plants with my shitty veg light so have to get rid of 2 but cant really bring myself to throwing them away...


not trying to be cheeky but it's unlikely anyone will take them, ur not known that well. no offence intended. even a few of us guys that been on for a few years wouldn't take that risk. dont get me wrong some of us in here do know each other personally but it takes lotta time. my advice is get a mate to take them or take them a walk into a local park/gardens etc.


----------



## madmad (Sep 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> not trying to be cheeky but it's unlikely anyone will take them, ur not known that well. no offence intended. even a few of us guys that been on for a few years wouldn't take that risk. dont get me wrong some of us in here do know each other personally but it takes lotta time. my advice is get a mate to take them or take them a walk into a local park/gardens etc.


Thx for reply mate and it`s perfectly unerstandable. No offence taken, I`m not known here at all . But to take them to a park or something I guess thats a bit late for that now, guess I`ll do some tiny low-wattage cfl growbox experiment on them, might learn a bit from it as well.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

rip them into clones and just have a large sog or scrog next time


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

Everything is easier said than done.
Except procrastination.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 10, 2011)

no smells from outside my grow rooms,just how it needs to be. had to re tie the netting up as the big buds pulled it over....all looking good now......


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

thats the way u want it buddy. hope th good fortune keeps up.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 10, 2011)

one and a half weeks to chop down.....going to be a very very long day


----------



## dura72 (Sep 10, 2011)

unlucky said:


> one and a half weeks to chop down.....going to be a very very long day


lol, choppin always is. u've got boredom and paranoia in equal amounts.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, choppin always is. u've got boredom and paranoia in equal amounts.


yes defo, i can only stay with it if ive got plenty smokes all pre rolled and some sniff to keep me on the ball


----------



## del66666 (Sep 11, 2011)

rise and shine......up and at em............get up you lazy bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

morning all how are we all on this day of shitty weather?


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

gooooood mornin riu..... time for a wake up bucket


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all how are we all on this day of shitty weather?


 sunny ova here m8


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> sunny ova here m8


suns out here too. good for me!


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> sunny ova here m8



sunny ere too


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all how are we all on this day of shitty weather?


 as reports come in of sunny weather up n down the country....... wait,wait theres a big black cloud ova 1 house


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

lol, not too bad now, suns trying to burn thru the cloud.

so what we all upto today then? my day is gonna be spent trawling the `net for possible ways to get off these speeding tickets lol, also i put 12 sweet cheese cuts into the cloner last night to replace these psycho that are lagging


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, not too bad now, suns trying to burn thru the cloud.
> 
> so what we all upto today then? my day is gonna be spent trawling the `net for possible ways to get off these speeding tickets lol, also i put 12 sweet cheese cuts into the cloner last night to replace these psycho that are lagging


 hire a double lol..... ther gota be somtin on the world wide web lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> hire a double lol..... ther gota be somtin on the world wide web lol


im more interested in finding out what it would take to assume a new identity lol, anyone know? i mean the full works, NI number, driving licence, name change etc etc but obviously in a way that wont be linked to my old "identity" lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, not too bad now, suns trying to burn thru the cloud.
> 
> so what we all upto today then? my day is gonna be spent trawling the `net for possible ways to get off these speeding tickets lol, also i put 12 sweet cheese cuts into the cloner last night to replace these psycho that are lagging


 http://www.which.co.uk/cars/driving/driving-advice/dealing-with-speeding-tickets/how-to-contest-a-speeding-ticket/


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> im more interested in finding out what it would take to assume a new identity lol, anyone know? i mean the full works, NI number, driving licence, name change etc etc but obviously in a way that wont be linked to my old "identity" lol


 hmmmmmm... ive known of sum1 taking on a recently deceised persons identity


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> hmmmmmm... ive known of sum1 taking on a recently deceised persons identity


yeah thats something ive looked into but its hard finding anyone that can help with explaining the finer points of how to do it in a manner that wont be easily identified, i.e. if i take over his ID, get in an accident n have to go to hospital, suddenly my blood group etc are all different, will certainly raise some eyebrows lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats something ive looked into but its hard finding anyone that can help with explaining the finer points of how to do it in a manner that wont be easily identified, i.e. if i take over his ID, get in an accident n have to go to hospital, suddenly my blood group etc are all different, will certainly raise some eyebrows lol


depends if the persons identity u took on has his blood type on record i mean mine aint! only record is my dna at the copshop so never feer on that one just rember if the person dies of sickle cell and ur white! thats a no go!LOL


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

any d.n.a verification would catch you out


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> any d.n.a verification would catch you out


only if that persons dna was on record and thats only if he died recently and was a criminal otherwise ther wouldnt be a record of the dna

or the u make a fb act with the new id and ther family finds u ands like huh and reports u and then they would do geniology

but thats a longshot


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

would be a long shot


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

UKRG said:


> only if that persons dna was on record and thats only if he died recently and was a criminal otherwise ther wouldnt be a record of the dna
> 
> most ppl have their DNA n fingerprints taken in school when they are really young or on the obligatory" primary school trip to the police station" you really think its just for fun when they offer to do your fingerprints for ya?


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

lol d.n.a tagged at birth aswell if in a hospital


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

lol they cant dna test a child? on a school trip lmao thats like not allowed they can only do it when u are under arrest by mouthswab

fingerprints yeh valid point but agagin without just cause they just couldnt pull em out the bag after 20 yrs and say hey presto look wat we found
but saying that this is the british police force we are talking about
the same british police force that when raidied for class a's many yrs ago took me for a drive to a deselate woods cuffed to make a point to stop dealing coz anything could happen(100% true!!) the same police force that dragged my mother into police station sat her in a rooom oppposite and wudent give her meds(was disabled) made me watch while she spilt tea n shit till i fessed up!!! fucked up buit tru---btw she ot a payout for that!
so nowts beneath them


delvite said:


> lol d.n.a tagged at birth aswell if in a hospital


^^^hmmm

just found this and its fooked up
http://www.bigbrotherwatch.org.uk/home/2010/05/more-dna-database-controversy.html


watching xfactor from yesterday lmao wat a bnch of wallys!

and that new 50 cent films is really good---set up


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

UKRG said:


> lol they cant dna test a child? on a school trip lmao thats like not allowed they can only do it when u are under arrest by mouthswab
> 
> fingerprints yeh valid point but agagin without just cause they just couldnt pull em out the bag after 20 yrs and say hey presto look wat we found
> but saying that this is the british police force we are talking about
> ...


 lol i fooookin new it lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

blah gotta try n find some weed to smoke now, wonder what shit n shit deals are around today lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

whats appening uk growers late night last night after a big win in the bookies on the footy..cant remeber half of it but it was good i was told lol..


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

fell asleep on my lass agen lol (totally f****d AGAIN) lol but all good m8


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

my missus go sick if i did that to her hahaha bet she wazs well impressed lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

i make a better impression every time lol, she tryd wakin me 4 times night b4 last lmao but it is that time


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

hahaha delvite


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

just reading back thru the thread....for the ppl who were trying to help me figure out what was wrong with my psychosis`s..

someone mentioned pot size-there are 3 different sizes of pot being used 2L,5L and 11L and all are acting the same

someone else mention the tomato nutes im using- 3 plants are being fed tomato nutes and the other are being fed canna A+B and all are acting the same

going to get some pics tonight( i know i keep saying that but tonight it will actually happen lol) and chuck em up for ya`s to look at and then basically they have until my sweet cheese clones have rooted and if they are not fixed by then then psychosis is history and will be replaced with a different strain for the time being


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

id say hold off the nutes and water them for a couple of feeds and see what happens but that just my opinion..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> id say hold off the nutes and water them for a couple of feeds and see what happens but that just my opinion..


have tried that, normally feed em once a week and leaving out a feed didnt do anything noticeable apart from some of the leaves started fading where they were hungry lol, annoying thing is though is that the plants look perfect with a nice coat of frosting but they simply just aint growing/swelling


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

then i dont know what to suggest mate..im sure sumone will have an answer though..could it not be the tomato feed making the other nutes redundent


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

scrap that stupid comment lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> then i dont know what to suggest mate..im sure sumone will have an answer though..could it not be the tomato feed making the other nutes redundent


3 plants have been on tomato nutes since the start and 3 have been on canna A+B since the start, neither have received anything other than that, well apart from water lmao


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

are you gunna fatten them up wiv pk13/14 near the end?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> are you gunna fatten them up wiv pk13/14 near the end?


I was going to start that this week in the hope it helps somewhat, did give em some the first 2-3 weeks of flower as well


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

maybe you'v stunted or shrunk the recepticles when you stopped, recomended all through flower or last 2 weeks of feed before you start flushin http://www.canna-uk.com/pk_13_14


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> maybe you'v stunted or shrunk the recepticles when you stopped, recomended all through flower or last 2 weeks of feed before you start flushin http://www.canna-uk.com/pk_13_14


anything is possible and there hasnt been a better suggestion offered so far lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> anything is possible and there hasnt been a better suggestion offered so far lol


 ive never used all the way through but hav an ask if similar situations hav occured, bound to be sumink in here


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> ive never used all the way through but hav an ask if similar situations hav occured, bound to be sumink in here


ive previously jst used it the first 2-3 weeks of flower


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

rather unexpected result....just found some seeds i never knew i had so im gonna get some cracked and into soil 

so whos gonna help me pick which one(s) i crack?
ive got 
1x dinafem white widow
1x dinafem critical +
1x t.h. seeds S.A.G.E. fem
1x kannabia special
1x kannabia afrodite

Also i have 1x purple maroc and 1x easy sativa from female seeds, both are outdoors seeds not recommended for growing indoors so does anyone want then for an outdoor project? first to msg me saying ya want em gets em( this of course will be quickly overruled if you are not the first person to msg me but can get me a black rose cut/seed lmao)


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> rather unexpected result....just found some seeds i never knew i had so im gonna get some cracked and into soil
> 
> so whos gonna help me pick which one(s) i crack?
> ive got
> ...


Any White Widow you get is just a copy of the original.
Critical + is supposed to be a heavy producer.
SAGE is THSEEDS most successful strain, so I'd go with that.
Don't know about the other two.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
13 x Alien Fire - Dank House - Reg
12 x Exodus x Dream Time - ttt - ?
10 x Cheese Quake - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
10 x Senegel Haze - Afro pips - Reg
10 x Kolossus - Sannies - Reg
7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
7 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem
7 x Fire O.G - Dank House - Reg
6 x Pre-98 Bubba Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem
5 x Killing Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Super Lemon Haze - Greenhouse Seeds - Fem
5 x Pineapple Express - G13 Labs - Fem
5 x Big Bud - Seedsman - Reg
5 x OG#18 X Skunk#1 - Seedsman - Reg
5 x Tangerine Dream - Barney&#8217;s Farm - Fem
5 x Bubblegum - T.H.Seeds - Reg
5 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg
4 x DarkStar - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x Heavy Duty Fruity - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x Critical Haze - Mr Nice - Reg
3 x Larry O.G - Fem
3 x Sour Kush x Cheese#1 - Reg
2 x Chernobyl - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
2 x Dairy Queen - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
2 x Purple Power - Spliff Seeds - Reg
2 x Haze#1 - Spliff Seeds - Reg
2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Burmese Kush - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Blue Hash - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Blue Widow - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Purple Wreck - Reserva Privada - Fem
2 x S.A.G.E - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Cheese - Fantaseeds - Fem
2 x Super Skunk - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Cole Train - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen - Fem
1 x Sour Candy - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour AK - G13 labs - Fem
1 x Orange Bud - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Blueberry - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Mekong High - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Motivation - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Wappa - Magus Genetics - Paradise - Fem
1 x Sour Kush - DNA - Fem
1 x Chronic - Serious Seeds - Fem
1 x Skunk #11 - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Kannabia - La Blanca - ?
1 x Sensi Star - Paradise - Fem
1 x White Widow - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Warlock - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Armageddon - Homegrown - Fem
1 x Northern Lights - Homegrown - Fem
1 x Diesel - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical Jack - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Cheese - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Power Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x California Hash - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Fruit Automatic - Dinafem - Fem


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> 36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
> 18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
> 13 x Alien Fire - Dank House - Reg
> 12 x Exodus x Dream Time - ttt - ?
> ...


so not running out any time soon then? lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

very nice seed list airwave mate..


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so not running out any time soon then? lol


I'm hoping to grow about 36 different strains on my next grow.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm hoping to grow about 36 different strains on my next grow.


wish i had the space n lights etc to do that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;z4OI0GUCI_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4OI0GUCI_A[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

don't we all...



Saerimmner said:


> wish i had the space n lights etc to do that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> don't we all...


hows your psychos coming along? got any pics?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

doing ok... starting to fatten up a bit

nothing recent .. they sleeping at the moment.. may throw some up later when lights on.. if i can be arsed..



Saerimmner said:


> hows your psychos coming along? got any pics?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

this sums it up...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 11, 2011)

must be time for a roast......................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2011)

fucking poxy shit all over the tele bout 9/11 fucking makes me sick, them 3000 or however many where nuffing but collateral damage for the yanks and the perfect excuse to rape the world of natural resources all in the name of the so called war on terror BOLLACKS!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

spit roast or roast dinner thats the question lol


del66666 said:


> must be time for a roast......................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Sambo nice 1 for the tips mate wernt to late had guests so was late takin um lookin sound this morn


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo nice 1 for the tips mate wernt to late had guests so was late takin um lookin sound this morn


no worries m8 glad i could help.

@Mantz

almost finished the second book of a song of ice and fire fucking good read m8 highly recommend, the 3rd book is in 2parts i ordered it from amazon yday.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

bah yet again no fucking weed around this way ffs


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> bah yet again no fucking weed around this way ffs


 sum1 on ere was payin 60 quid fr 3.5 wtf lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> sum1 on ere was payin 60 quid fr 3.5 wtf lol


there are ppl that stupid on here? *shakes head*


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

there are.. nods head ( glad i aint 1)


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

There are people stupid enough to pay over a ton in euros for a gram of ice.....get yer head around that. 30 euros for a gram in a lot of places of decent ice. If you want to make good wedge on yer harvest you can get around 6 bags of sand per k for decent dank. (edit, in the Dam)


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> there are.. nods head ( glad i aint 1)


might have to find em and offer them these 47% THC pound per plant limited edition seeds ive got for the bargain price of only £599 then lmfao


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

liking the party cups i got that are budding now..nice smoke soon enough..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

glad you enjoying it geezr.. i should get my lazy ass in to gear and read some more 

where were my tips by the way! haha



newuserlol said:


> no worries m8 glad i could help.
> 
> @Mantz
> 
> almost finished the second book of a song of ice and fire fucking good read m8 highly recommend, the 3rd book is in 2parts i ordered it from amazon yday.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

well missus fallen out with my pal grower so im all on me own gave him his ph meter and ph down bak fuked if hes having the hps n shit he shit out of luck!
lol

so anyways all down to me know fuk so if i cum out with sum divvy qwestions the help would be preciated shit now i gotta get new ph meter before res change and bigger pots 6 litre aint gunna cut it pff bollox eazy enouh transplanting rockwool yeh?
just hoping my leaves look better after last nites flush seriously any help would be great as i dont know any other growers round here and fucked if im asking about!"lol

was gunna say summet else but totally forgotten dont u just hate it wen that shit happens!
arrrgghhhh

next grow ima make a flood and drain job with 6 inch rockwool cubes and put a wall infront of it in my grow space so u can go in the cupboard seriously il sort out a plan then the missus cant moan a shit

im rabbiting on soz


----------



## Beansly (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> sum1 on ere was payin 60 quid fr 3.5 wtf lol


Yeah, those are the prices round here in Las Vegas. $60 for 3.5g ('eighth'), $110 for 7g ('quarter') or $200 for a half a zone (14g).
One of you bastards already made fun me for my lack of knowledge of the British sterling or whatever the fuck, so is 60 quid the same as 60 euro?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

you let your woman tell you what to do?



UKRG said:


> well missus fallen out with my pal grower so im all on me own gave him his ph meter and ph down bak fuked if hes having the hps n shit he shit out of luck!
> lol
> 
> so anyways all down to me know fuk so if i cum out with sum divvy qwestions the help would be preciated shit now i gotta get new ph meter before res change and bigger pots 6 litre aint gunna cut it pff bollox eazy enouh transplanting rockwool yeh?
> ...


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

well up my end it 10 for .6 no chance on q's or henrys or loui's oh they do"15 pound eights" )(1.2gm) everytime they tell me im like WELL THATS NOT A EIGHTH then issit lol morons the problem is all the street dealers are kids and just soo greeady i know a lass who gets between 38-50 10 pound shots from a oz


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you let your woman tell you what to do?


fukin rite mate anyman what says diffrent is LIER!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah, those are the prices round here in Las Vegas. $60 for 3.5g ('eighth'), $110 for 7g ('quarter') or $200 for a half a zone (14g).
> One of you bastards already made fun me for my lack of knowledge of the British sterling or whatever the fuck, so is 60 quid the same as 60 euro?


No beanz lol £60 is just a bit more lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> There are people stupid enough to pay over a ton in euros for a gram of ice.....get yer head around that. 30 euros for a gram in a lot of places of decent ice. If you want to make good wedge on yer harvest you can get around 6 bags of sand per k for decent dank. (edit, in the Dam)


Thats just craziness, are they dumbasses that dont know the price of stuff or twats with too much money?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah, those are the prices round here in Las Vegas. $60 for 3.5g ('eighth'), $110 for 7g ('quarter') or $200 for a half a zone (14g).
> One of you bastards already made fun me for my lack of knowledge of the British sterling or whatever the fuck, so is 60 quid the same as 60 euro?


*60 British pounds = 97.08600 U.S. dollars*
*60 British pounds = 68.5393576 Euros*


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> *60 British pounds = 97.08600 U.S. dollars*
> *60 British pounds = 68.5393576 Euros*



^^^ cant qwite read that fella any chance of a little bigger!!lmao


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> might have to find em and offer them these 47% THC pound per plant limited edition seeds ive got for the bargain price of only £599 then lmfao


 lmao post it in the noob central n c i u get a bite


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

UKRG said:


> ^^^ cant qwite read that fella any chance of a little bigger!!lmao


lol soz was copying n pasting lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> *60 British pounds = 97.08600 U.S. dollars*
> *60 British pounds = 68.5393576 Euros*


 lol no wonder no f****r want holidays here


----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> lol no wonder no f****r want holidays here


yeh that n the shit weather lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2035457/The-subterranean-cannabis-factories-protected-petrol-bombs-branded-sophisticated-UK.html check this out


----------



## Beansly (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> *60 British pounds = 97.08600 U.S. dollars*
> *60 British pounds = 68.5393576 Euros*


 Stop yelling at me!!!
lol
Thanks for that.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

you had to broadcast my grow didnt ya lol


3eyes said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2035457/The-subterranean-cannabis-factories-protected-petrol-bombs-branded-sophisticated-UK.html check this out


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

On top that 1 lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

3eyes said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2035457/The-subterranean-cannabis-factories-protected-petrol-bombs-branded-sophisticated-UK.html check this out


 if u fink that bad..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1329018/Pictured-Britains-biggest-cannabis-farm--2m-worth-weed.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

time for a few reefs me thinks..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

3eyes said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2035457/The-subterranean-cannabis-factories-protected-petrol-bombs-branded-sophisticated-UK.html check this out


haha you would not believe how close to me that place is lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> if u fink that bad..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1329018/Pictured-Britains-biggest-cannabis-farm--2m-worth-weed.html


lol that was only xx miles down the road from me, remember when that come out in the news no-one in the area could get hold of anything for over a month


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> if u fink that bad..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1329018/Pictured-Britains-biggest-cannabis-farm--2m-worth-weed.html


Even had a gym lol now thats a proper set up lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Even had a gym lol now thats a proper set up lol


 workin ya weed out lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 11, 2011)

Huh. I didnt even know the US had a rugby team, let alone they're good enough to make it to the IRB World Cup.
Craaaaaazyy.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

nice find ....


delvite said:


> if u fink that bad..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1329018/Pictured-Britains-biggest-cannabis-farm--2m-worth-weed.html


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> haha you would not believe how close to me that place is lol


There was 1 where i used to live that made a BBC3 documentary, i was watching it on the box when i thought hold on that's near here lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice find ....


 it breaks my heart m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

3eyes said:


> There was 1 where i used to live that made a BBC3 documentary, i was watching it on the box when i thought hold on that's near here lol


lol yeah know what ya mean

problem is though every time one of these places gets found we all have to suffer there being no weed around for ages lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> if u fink that bad..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1329018/Pictured-Britains-biggest-cannabis-farm--2m-worth-weed.html


He said there were 1,000 ultraviolet lights in use, each costing at least £180.

Mmmmm.....UV lights???? Thats where I must be going wrong. Up my way the copper refer to them as hydroponic lights. Silly cunts.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Huh. I didnt even know the US had a rugby team, let alone they're good enough to make it to the IRB World Cup.
> Craaaaaazyy.


If you could get some of your football players playing rugby for the USA they could be unstoppable at rugby but i don't think they like to play without their helmets and huge pads lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> He said there were 1,000 ultraviolet lights in use, each costing at least £180.
> 
> Mmmmm.....UV lights???? Thats where I must be going wrong. Up my way the copper refer to them as hydroponic lights. Silly cunts.


just retards making ignorant statements trying to look big for the press, same as when ppl get caught with 3 or 4 plants an they put the street value at something stupid like £10k


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

hahaha. Dura got caught with 12 seedlings and they said it had a street value of £1200. They were bagseed aswel. Prob all fucking males. He was going mental. hahahahahaa It made the national papers. Sunday Mail. hahahahaha Makes me laugh like fuck every time I think about it


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

FLIR cameras make me nervous...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> lol yeah know what ya mean
> 
> problem is though every time one of these places gets found we all have to suffer there being no weed around for ages lol


You're on the wrong forum then sunshine  None of those fear round these ways 

I went fishing, failed rather epicly although caught one pointless thing, so left it on the hook and tried to get it to play as bait for something carnivorous. No dice.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks for all the help and advice, here's a pic update

4 x TTT's cheese cross and a sage, 12 days old


tangerine dream comin along...


sour cream, 8 weeks gone, should I start to flush or give it another week?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck flushing, its a myth. Just dry and cure a little. Just my opinion. Why would you deprive plants of essential nute for a week or 2. It doesn't happen in nature so why do people do it.........I will repeat FUCK FLUSHING, ITS A MYTH. hahahahhaha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

Whooo cheesetime whooo. It's always cheese time  Just males from mine so far by the looks of it so need to find a good female and can think about getting some F2's


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

sumat to keep me goin for a bit..


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck flushing, its a myth. Just dry and cure a little. Just my opinion. Why would you deprive plants of essential nute for a week or 2. It doesn't happen in nature so why do people do it.........I will repeat FUCK FLUSHING, ITS A MYTH. hahahahhaha


oooh controversial.... anybody agree / disagree? I'm new at this so I ain't got a clue


----------



## mears220 (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sumat to keep me goin for a bit..View attachment 1780978


awesome


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Flush with mallassas or something organic.........not smoking chemicals then(headache), and the plants still get fed........tastes better.............................sayin that you sell the lot dont ya billy lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Gotta say kev i like my js a little bit more bob marley style.....that shit looks like a pencil lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Flush with mallassas or something organic.........not smoking chemicals then(headache), and the plants still get fed........tastes better.............................sayin that you sell the lot dont ya billy lol


Aye soaking wet. lol The plant converts the chemicals into its food. U know what I mean? Fuck me you are eating GM foods everyday of your life and if you smoke fags, and your worried about chemicals in your weed. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

its only zig zag skins didnt have any proper papers left lol...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

smokes good so thats all that matters lol...


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye soaking wet. lol The plant converts the chemicals into its food. U know what I mean? Fuck me you are eating GM foods everyday of your life and if you smoke fags, and your worried about chemicals in your weed. lol


sundays home made most my days m8, would the plants be gettin all these chemicals in the wild???


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

Man, what the fuck, who here thinks google is this friendly company? You can't even create a youtube account any more without giving them a phone number or that of your friends. They can go get fucked in that case the bunch of useless wankers. I reckon they have a heavy involvement with law enforcement folk. Only reason they'd do that kind of thing.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck flushing, its a myth. Just dry and cure a little. Just my opinion. Why would you deprive plants of essential nute for a week or 2. It doesn't happen in nature so why do people do it.........I will repeat FUCK FLUSHING, ITS A MYTH. hahahahhaha


it could do with another week though? I've got a 30x magnifier but I can't see any amber trychs yet...


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> it could do with another week though? I've got a 30x magnifier but I can't see any amber trychs yet...


 use a jewellers loop or 60x the only £3 off the bay


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

yeh lol - billy its not like they are going to be getting pure P K and N out of the soil... haha.. i do agree they should have some form of nutrients to the end though...

my opinion.. if you are on organics don't worry about flushing.. chemical nutes clear it out and give it something in the last bit like pukka said molasses or something...

like i've said there's a reason canna tell you NOT to use PK13/14 in the last few weeks...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

It just taste better billy but if you aint smokin it fukk it i wouldnt flush either and i only do 4 days anyhow..............and yeh the plants turn the chemicals into food its just all the chemicals that havent changed yet that gives you the bangin headaches you sometimes get....think its usin pk products all way to the end that coarse it mate......the smoke just aint as harsh
Lol might be seein you on the news soon bill........nearly last week lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

flush when usin chemical and no need with organic


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> oooh controversial.... anybody agree / disagree? I'm new at this so I ain't got a clue


my last crop had PH'd water with just guanokalong for the last week then i drowned them for a week and dryed over 2weeks in the dark R/H 50-60% tastes fucking awesome and smooth as fuck so i'll be doing it same way this time


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2cx8cut&s=7
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=leana&s=7

Evil fucker! Severe arachnophobia be damned, that had to be filmed, eeeevil.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> it could do with another week though? I've got a 30x magnifier but I can't see any amber trychs yet...


Its ready when u wanna chop the cows. Fuck trichomes. If your happy with the fattness and amount, chop. Go on m8 chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop(constant whisper in your ear) chop chop chop chop chop(thats all you will hear now) chop chop chop chop. hahahahaha

Your pocket will thank u.lol


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah I got one of those loop things, just lacking experience in using it. the hps light makes everything look a bit orange so I don't think it helps. maybe I should wait until it goes off at the end of the day then use a cfl or a torch?


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2cx8cut&s=7
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=leana&s=7
> 
> Evil fucker! Severe arachnophobia be damned, that had to be filmed, eeeevil.


 lol feirce lil f****r, funnelweb innit?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2cx8cut&s=7
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=leana&s=7
> 
> Evil fucker! Severe arachnophobia be damned, that had to be filmed, eeeevil.


 
Big bastard


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its ready when u wanna chop the cows. Fuck trichomes. If your happy with the fattness and amount, chop. Go on m8 chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop(constant whisper in your ear) chop chop chop chop chop(thats all you will hear now) chop chop chop chop. hahahahaha
> 
> Your pocket will thank u.lol


 chop chop chop........ tip o the spear or what lmao, u wer on henry the 8ths shoulder wernt u billy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

If we've got funnlewebs in somerset then i think i'm just gonna jump infront of traffic and do myself a favour..


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> yeah I got one of those loop things, just lacking experience in using it. the hps light makes everything look a bit orange so I don't think it helps. maybe I should wait until it goes off at the end of the day then use a cfl or a torch?


 use a single l.e.d torch on bottom of most lighters nowwa days


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

ttt did you film that?........................read in paper the otherday biggest common spider found in the uk was 6" wide......guessin you wouldnt like that in bed with ya ey???? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> yeah I got one of those loop things, just lacking experience in using it. the hps light makes everything look a bit orange so I don't think it helps. maybe I should wait until it goes off at the end of the day then use a cfl or a torch?


You can use a lamp. If you interupt te dark period for 10mins it aint going to make any difference. Infact I heard that some people put the light on for 2 hours after 6 hours of darkness and then give it another 6 dark. They don't do it until week 6 of flower. They say it gives them fatter buds. (chop chop chop chop chop chop chop) lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Every person who comes on here and asks if its time, I constantly tell them to do it. Usually within a few days they do it. lol Seed has been planted if u pardon the pun (chop chop chop chop chop chop chop)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ttt did you film that?........................read in paper the otherday biggest common spider found in the uk was 6" wide......guessin you wouldnt like that in bed with ya ey???? lol


Aye that was me with the caerma, jumped outta my skin when the cricket jumped at me, we were strimming and i just saw it climbing up when it had started at the bottom of the shed, knew it woudl play out well  got a video of it actually getting it as well  i fucking hate spiders. i would take a flame throwwer to work if i could. Last bad experience, i woke up one night and felt a tickle, turned my light on and found a 4" house/garage spider on my chest, moved into a different bedroom and woke up a few hours later to a simliar ticle, went fucking beserk, turned out my cat had craled under the duvet to keep warm and had tickled me with her wiskers  near flattened her


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> use a single l.e.d torch on bottom of most lighters nowwa days



I'll give it a go cheers


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

la diva is la luvly lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Mantz, Im trying to find that flush or not to flush thread but to no avail. Your good at finding shit. U remember that one??????


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> if u fink that bad..... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1329018/Pictured-Britains-biggest-cannabis-farm--2m-worth-weed.html


Christ. Imagine having to water all that lot.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Every person who comes on here and asks if its time, I constantly tell them to do it. Usually within a few days they do it. lol Seed has been planted if u pardon the pun (chop chop chop chop chop chop chop)


I've been reading this thread https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants.html The answer always seems to be "another couple of weeks"


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

They r ready when ur ready. (Chop chop chop chop chop chop) Just think a nice bit of free cash in 7 days.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You're on the wrong forum then sunshine  None of those fear round these ways
> 
> I went fishing, failed rather epicly although caught one pointless thing, so left it on the hook and tried to get it to play as bait for something carnivorous. No dice.


well if you know something i dont then help me see the light lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> I've been reading this thread https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants.html The answer always seems to be "another couple of weeks"


That's just Fdd being fdd  tell him to actually teach people when harest time is and he'll get pissy, likes the attention at times  Billy is right, it's ready when you decide it's ready. Everyone likes things slightly different to the next, so learn what you like 

All i know is i've plenty of weed in my jars  Which reminds me, should be able to send out that um cooking oil tomorrow for you Robbie if ya reading, got about 4g i can spare.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2011)

Acid youve still got a lot of white pistals and they havent started to retract yet and some trichs look clear still so i'd say a week or 2 at least! lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Man, what the fuck, who here thinks google is this friendly company? You can't even create a youtube account any more without giving them a phone number or that of your friends. They can go get fucked in that case the bunch of useless wankers. I reckon they have a heavy involvement with law enforcement folk. Only reason they'd do that kind of thing.


 Google makes me nervous as fuck. I hate that everything you do now requires a google account, and you can't close your google account once you open one. Very Orwellian to me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2cx8cut&s=7
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=leana&s=7
> 
> Evil fucker! Severe arachnophobia be damned, that had to be filmed, eeeevil.


right evil little cunt, what part of the world you in?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

Someret mate. Just your regular spider really. Big enough to give me nightmares though.


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

showed my gf that spider vid earlyer.... she wuz puttin the toys awy jus now so...... i locked the door, switched the light off an taunted muhaha


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Someret mate. Just your regular spider really. Big enough to give me nightmares though.


I've never seen a spider that aggressive before.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've never seen a spider that aggressive before.


 thats what i was thinking, only thing ive ever seen be that vicious is a camel spider


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought cider in Somerset once. The farmer asked if I wanted fighting cider or singing cider in that funny scrumpy accent.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

Fighting or singing hahahaha, only a true southern boy knows the sheers truth of that question  at my last job i had a colleague, and every time we went out his missus would tell us all to keep him off the cider if it was the alst thing we did, he'd turn into the worlds biggest twat the moment it hit his lips


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I bought cider in Somerset once. The farmer asked if I wanted fighting cider or singing cider in that funny scrumpy accent.lol


 foytin soyder or singgin soyder lmao.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

delvite said:


> foytin soyder or singgin soyder lmao.....


Thats it.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

finally found some cheese for tonight and chinky will be on its way very shortly, things are looking up slightly


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought the fighting one. Hammered me. Hey ttt im down ur way all the time. Ill come visit as long as u get rid of that spider.lol


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Acid youve still got a lot of white pistals and they havent started to retract yet and some trichs look clear still so i'd say a week or 2 at least! lol


cheers pukka, at the risk of upsettin billy I'm going to take your advice, and I'm gonna flush it too, might try the molasses though I'm using biobizz which is organic and I'd swear there was some sort of treacle in their "grow" nute. 
this being my first grow I think I'm gonna stick to the rules, next time around I might try mixin it up as I'll have a baseline to compare to


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> finally found some cheese for tonight and chinky will be on its way very shortly, things are looking up slightly


Chinky selling cheese.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I bought the fighting one. Hammered me. Hey ttt im down ur way all the time. Ill come visit as long as u get rid of that spider.lol


Haha, none of those in my house  Equally large ones, but not like that  mine stay in the attic where they know it's safe. Next time ya popping down to the somerset area give me a shout


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Im just fucking about Acid. Chop a bud now and dry it, then compare when u take the rest down.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Chinky selling cheese.lol


I wish, that would solve 2 problems at once not to mention being a fuck load more convenient lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Chinkys my way usually sell quick dried, sprayed pineapple.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

usually sell sweet and sour stray dog by me...



supersillybilly said:


> Chinkys my way usually sell quick dried, sprayed pineapple.lol


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im just fucking about Acid. Chop a bud now and dry it, then compare when u take the rest down.


common sense there bill, I think I'll try that...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> usually sell sweet and sour stray dog by me...


Find that flush or not to flush thread mantz. I cant fucking find it. Was it brick top???


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats my yearly amount used up now acid.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

riddlem3

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html




supersillybilly said:


> Find that flush or not to flush thread mantz. I cant fucking find it. Was it brick top???


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## UKHG (Sep 11, 2011)

ok so i thought i mite see a change since flushing last nite?



now they lookin ill or wat? sorry shit iphone camera


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

UKRG said:


> ok so i thought i mite see a change since flushing last nite?
> 
> View attachment 1781232View attachment 1781234View attachment 1781235View attachment 1781237View attachment 1781238
> 
> View attachment 1781239now they lookin ill or wat? sorry shit iphone camera


They look like they are suffering from heat stress and not enough ventalation(which goes hand in hand) I may be wrong.


----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## delvite (Sep 11, 2011)

night all early morn fr me


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> riddlem3
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


looks kosher, I'll give it a proper read before deciding what to do.... ta


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2011)

for my fellow uk crew


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

[youtube]meagavNmJU8[/youtube]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2011)

any1 now of a decent camera to buy as im sick of takin pics with me phone as the quility is poor and does nt do me shit justice moneys no problem but must b easy to use as im a thick cunt lol!!


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


>


concrete donkey, concrete sloth.....?

urban dictionary - Concrete - Street term for crack. "I don't have any bud, but would you like some concrete?"

OK TTT I'm lost......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> any1 now of a decent camera to buy as im sick of takin pics with me phone as the quility is poor and does nt do me shit justice moneys no problem but must b easy to use as im a thick cunt lol!!


Ditto m8.......


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 11, 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/suUhalqXSV8?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/suUhalqXSV8?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ditto m8.......


U still not found 1 bro


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> concrete donkey, concrete sloth.....?
> 
> urban dictionary - Concrete - Street term for crack. "I don't have any bud, but would you like some concrete?"
> 
> OK TTT I'm lost......


Don't ask me, ask donkey and sloth. I just figured my mind was more mush than sense tonight so posted pictures of the prophecy.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

Panasonic HDC-SD700 will take some nice pics... good for some "home movies" to boot



cheddar1985 said:


> any1 now of a decent camera to buy as im sick of takin pics with me phone as the quility is poor and does nt do me shit justice moneys no problem but must b easy to use as im a thick cunt lol!!


----------



## RiffiX (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeebus I log on here for 2 mins to checkout a guys grow n my mailbox gots flooded with posts in the ukgt, didn't know this thread was still goin lmao. How's it hanging?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

RiffiX said:


> Jeebus I log on here for 2 mins to checkout a guys grow n my mailbox gots flooded with posts in the ukgt, didn't know this thread was still goin lmao. How's it hanging?


To the left, if you must know.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

so i finally found out why they keep the peak flat...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2011)

g'night ya bunch of muggy cunts


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 11, 2011)

*kicks some tumble weed bye* no good shit doesnt get u high -.-


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 11, 2011)

Well couldnt sleep again so thought what better time todo some hydro research , turns out i was worrying about fuck all and i cannot wait to convert no more missions for damn soil ! got a week off now too so gonna get cracking 2mrw hopefully. although i still need to sort this shit with the plod , they been closed both times ive been down there -.-


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

mornin uk growers....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning guys


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

hows things billy wat u on with...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/455665-electro-culture-response-plants-electromagnetic.html


Its a hellva long read but really interesting. I think I know what my next experiment will be. It will involve a car battery


----------



## delvite (Sep 12, 2011)

high-dilly-ho rolla-rino's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zEH5GxPNO8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sumat to keep me goin for a bit..View attachment 1780978


thats a fucking prison spliff lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/455665-electro-culture-response-plants-electromagnetic.html
> 
> 
> Its a hellva long read but really interesting. I think I know what my next experiment will be. It will involve a car battery


and a couple of wires clipped to your bollucks no doubt


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

hahaha ran out of papers had to use zig zag it did me nicely though lol and its not as thin as you think lol


newuserlol said:


> thats a fucking prison spliff lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

fuck papers i roll with fan leaves using bho for gum.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha ran out of papers had to use zig zag it did me nicely though lol and its not as thin as you think lol


lol just messin m8 dus look thin tho, whats in it?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

it was just cheese its gone toss round ere mate cant wait for harvest to smoke sum that slh and greyfire lol..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning Don. Ive got a £10 on Barton for 1st goal tonight. 50-1 doubled up with a 1-0 victory


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> it was just cheese its gone toss round ere mate cant wait for harvest to smoke sum that slh and greyfire lol..


i would personally leave that slh to do at least 70days but i have chopped her on 63 and still a wicked smoke just not so much of the haze taste n buzz at 63.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> is that another canna ciger ya making or the old 1 from ages ago?
> what sort of donations do you get for ur oils u been making then don?


 ah youve sussed me, thats the old one but i just found the pic again. i'm going to have another bash when i crop n make a new batch of oil. err donations lol 20-25 a g, any more n folks jut wont go for it. 


supersillybilly said:


> Morning Don. Ive got a £10 on Barton for 1st goal tonight. 50-1 doubled up with a 1-0 victory


 mornin billy lad, thats a pretty good bet man. cant ever bet against my own team tho.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah youve sussed me, thats the old one but i just found the pic again. i'm going to have another bash when i crop n make a new batch of oil. err donations lol 20-25 a g, any more n folks jut wont go for it.
> 
> mornin billy lad, thats a pretty good bet man. cant ever bet against my own team tho.


looks more like one of those vine wrapped things you get from greek places......go down nice with a kebab


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looks more like one of those vine wrapped things you get from greek places......go down nice with a kebab


Except that fucker ain't filled with rice of feta cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hahah funnily enough it was full of cheese and psycho. nearly 3 year ago that thing was made


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

yup. kebab skewer made a tunnel down the middle. was like sucking on a straw. hindsight i should have used a cocktail stick. must have been about 5-6 grams of weed and 3 grams of oil soaked through it. was some intense smoke.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

todays update from mi thread 24 days flower 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

nice kev real nice and much better cam nowdays.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

i know should of bought one better time ago..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

ive just discovered theres a fucking secret door to a basement inside of my house m8s wardobe , its some proper stealth shit recon theres bodies in there lol 

house m8 wont let me in there damnit >.< got so excited too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

room change!

plants are lookin nice kev. you buying hydroton by the sack? lmao


----------



## Airwave (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ive just discovered theres a fucking secret door to a basement inside of my house m8s wardobe , its some proper stealth shit recon theres bodies in there lol
> 
> house m8 wont let me in there damnit >.< got so excited too


why won't he let you in there? I bet he's growing in there.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 12, 2011)

no quite lol...nice on dgt


Don Gin and Ton said:


> room change!
> 
> plants are lookin nice kev. you buying hydroton by the sack? lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> why won't he let you in there? I bet he's growing in there.


its got a padlock on it which i offered to kick off 

hes just told me it runs the whole length of the building and some apparently our land lord use it for storage even tho theres fuck all in there.

housemates to worried bout being caught he said u can see the floor boards and shit for the people above which means id be stinking the other bungalow right out.

annoying theres such a big avalible space that i cant really use especially when there nowhere else -.-


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> room change!
> 
> plants are lookin nice kev. you buying hydroton by the sack? lmao


yeah don got on that already he said he wouldnt care if people grew in there just not whilst its his room.

so thought about swapping with him , but there a con to the pro

its a 4 bed place and we all have a room each. But i have the largest room (used to be the lounge) and i also have a second room/conservatory off it so techincally i got 2 rooms.

all the other rooms are singles.

So i would go from the largest room to the smallest but gain a huge ass basement. but it does carry risk :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

well man, in all honesty if he knows your growing it doesn't matter if its the garden, the roof or your basement. he'd still get charged as you would. if it all came down heavy. god forbid of course. that's why my lass moved out of mine. ignorance is no get out of jail free card sadly.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> its got a padlock on it which i offered to kick off
> 
> hes just told me it runs the whole length of the building and some apparently our land lord use it for storage even tho theres fuck all in there.
> 
> ...


I'm confused, which i'll admit happens a fair amount of the time, but there is a bungalow beneath your flat? How does that work?  

My autopots arrive tomorrow  look at me getting excited, got 4 plants all ready to go in em. They didn't have the 47L res in stock so they upgraded me to a bigger one, fingers crossed that it's not the 100L monster, i chose the 47L specifically because of my size limits, i'm betting on the fact that it wont fit or will make things inconvenient, oh well. If needs be it'll just sit in my bedroom with some wood nailed around it pretending to be furniture.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

be handy if you ever go away on holiday TTT. i went for just over a week and the 47L was only about 3/4 empty when i got back


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 12, 2011)

ttt what med you putting in the pots,plants?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't really know. I ordered a 50L bag of canna coco just because i have a bunch of unopened coco nutes lying around and i am just about out of soil now, but i also have a few hundred liters of hydroton in the attic so i'm gonna see what works best and whatnot. My flatmate is in for the long haul, and even plans to rent the whole flat should i go on holiday etc, so my stealth requireemnts are massively reduced. Current plant that are going to go in them are a romulan, black rose, cheese and i've a BSB x ? i forget what it is. Also gonna reveg my darkstar, she's putting out a corker of a stink 

I've no issue with a big ass res ust so long as it doesn't make things akward  It also has extra manifolds so i can easily add on more pots should i wish to, keep getting tempted to buy a cooltube and throw the 400w into the cabinet as well, there's plenty of space for it. I don't go on holiday though, haven't since me 18th birthday


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah were all fucked anyways he has a grow and so does another dude lol

ttt

its fucking hard to explain

iam high tho

basically theres a bungalow with a massive drop behind it so someone built a flat building at the bottom of the drop to give the bungalow a roof garden.

but theyve also dug into the side of the earth under the bungalow and made a basement think im gonna resort to paint.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2011)

fuck me im gone for 2 days and theres about 30 pages to read in the uk thread lol ! 
Just read 10 ish and cant be arsed to read anymore ... lol ... PS ... FUCK THAT SPIDER TTT !!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That's just Fdd being fdd  tell him to actually teach people when harest time is and he'll get pissy, likes the attention at times  Billy is right, it's ready when you decide it's ready. Everyone likes things slightly different to the next, so learn what you like
> 
> All i know is i've plenty of weed in my jars  Which reminds me, should be able to send out that um cooking oil tomorrow for you Robbie if ya reading, got about 4g i can spare.


Nice one mate ... managed to get a Q on thusday but iv only got a spliff's worth left


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fukin rite mate anyman what says diffrent is LIER!


im a lier then cus my missus does as SHE is TOLD ! Hence the reason iv got a grow at minute and not in the new year  lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> View attachment 1782528


art attack aint got sh1t on u fella !!
+rep for the art )


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> art attack aint got sh1t on u fella !!
> +rep for the art )



haahah funny shit bro lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> art attack aint got sh1t on u fella !!
> +rep for the art )


hahah i sarted realisng why am i puttng in a sky and some grass lol could of got way out of hand forgot about the joys of paint when ur stone dead bored lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;X0dnp5E8FMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0dnp5E8FMo[/video]

good song this and the thread needed a bumperoo anyway...............


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

Saw this on the live glasto coverage, isn't bad. You don't strike me as the type for this kind of music Sambo 

I've a ham and pineapple pizza and am watching Unknown  With peroni


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Saw this on the live glasto coverage, isn't bad. You don't strike me as the type for this kind of music Sambo


i aint really m8 but never judge a book by its posts lol


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 12, 2011)

been outdoor all day with the mad winds blowing non stop. even the thatcher was debating whether to get up on the roof or not. Couldnt help thinking about me lemon skunk plant being bashed around like fuck or being swished up into the sky. but came home and no damage done and still there. not even a broken branch. i'm glad i bambooed her up last weekend


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

Thatcher...  you really are well and truly country


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 1782768



pavement50 said:


> been outdoor all day with the mad winds blowing non stop. even the thatcher was debating whether to get up on the roof or not. Couldnt help thinking about me lemon skunk plant being bashed around like fuck or being swished up into the sky. but came home and no damage done and still there. not even a broken branch. i'm glad i bambooed her up last weekend


i stole 1 of ya plants pavement n put it under a 600hps lolol nar serious m8 i aint so new i been hear new 3yrs and your outdoor plants are some of the biggest n best i ever seen on here from the uk.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Thatcher...  you really are well and truly country


down ere, if you're not a farmer or fisherman. then you're probably a grockle


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782768
> 
> 
> 
> i stole 1 of ya plants pavement n put it under a 600hps lolol nar serious m8 i aint so new i been hear new 3yrs and your outdoor plants are some of the biggest n best i ever seen on here from the uk.


lol cheers mate. i've been with them since end of march so its the run in now. with a little bit of luck i 'm hoping end of october harvest and mim 5oz per plant.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;9F4l67lbnQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F4l67lbnQQ[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

just got a half of some fruity fruity niceness cost me fucking £100 tho :s fucking criminal !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> just got a half of some fruity fruity niceness cost me fucking £100 tho :s fucking criminal !


thats cheap m8 unfortunatly for anything dry and half nice.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> just got a half of some fruity fruity niceness cost me fucking £100 tho :s fucking criminal !


thats the going rate here too for smoke with some decent taste and pleasant smell


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782768
> 
> 
> 
> i stole 1 of ya plants pavement n put it under a 600hps lolol nar serious m8 i aint so new i been hear new 3yrs and your outdoor plants are some of the biggest n best i ever seen on here from the uk.


Arse licker lmao...........................................................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Arse licker lmao...........................................................


lmao thats the spirit m8..............


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782768
> 
> 
> you did a good job on trimmin her up mate! did think she was a bit all over the place lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

been getting lemz cured 140 an O but hes stopped for a bit  so its wildly expensive to me but it is nice 

wish i was still a teen 80 an o then and always nice


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 1782848View attachment 1782847

i actually stole 2 pavement sorry m8 but i just thought my 600hps each would piss all over ya english sun lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782848View attachment 1782847
> 
> i actually stole 2 pavement sorry m8 but i just thought my 600hps each would piss all over ya english sun lol


Still only think you'l get 2 oz max of each of um.................ya shit at growin mate lmao!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm confused. I've not watched this film but i have somehow watched it. I every plot point. Yet the whole story is new to me. Need to stop drinking maybe, confused!


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782848View attachment 1782847
> 
> i actually stole 2 pavement sorry m8 but i just thought my 600hps each would piss all over ya english sun lol


wicked you left me one


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2011)

haha this football drugs shit is funny...

footballers.. taking drugs?!? no really?!?!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> haha this football drugs shit is funny...


football drugs????


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> haha this football drugs shit is funny...
> 
> footballers.. taking drugs?!? no really?!?!


Best you laugh for the both of us cus i've no idea what you're gaffin on about


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont mention drugs in front of sambo mantz he's tryin to do his rattle lmao!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2011)

they so full of shit .. the lot of them...

its just finished on chan 4 - probably on +1 now

[video=youtube;d0CHoW1wG5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0CHoW1wG5k[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im not being stroppy m8. If u met me u would know I dont do strops. Thats for kids. Fuck u tho ttt. Whats said in a pm stays there. Out of order.


lmfao..............................


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2011)

stirring that pot again newuser haha

i think i'm gonna buy you one of these...


i'll get it engraved "SHIT STIRRER"


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2011)

haha that came out a bit bigger than i thought... 

that's what she said..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2011)

what the fuck is this shit now...

missus is watching embarrassing bodies.... hahaha some old lady has labial fusion... her vag is closed for business.. bwhahahhahaha

if these people are so embarrassed why do they go on national tv and show this shit.. ARGH

EDIT: just ignore me.. i'm gonna drink some more..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what the fuck is this shit now...
> 
> missus is watching embarrassing bodies.... hahaha some old lady has labial fusion... her vag is closed for business.. bwhahahhahaha
> 
> ...


thats embaressin bodies is just wrong i totally agree..........


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

adverts come on so i forgotten what im watchin


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol, that's the way oit should be OTB! Smokig don't hold much appeal to me any more, i reckon i need to get aids or something just so i can put baccy ack in my joints and think whats the worst that's gonna happen. I msoke weed with baccy once a week or two with my mate to keep him happy and god those things taste good.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, that's the way oit should be OTB! Smokig don't hold much appeal to me any more, i reckon i need to get aids or something just so i can put baccy ack in my joints and think whats the worst that's gonna happen. I msoke weed with baccy once a week or two with my mate to keep him happy and god those things taste good.


I have no idea wtf your on about lol if its bone dry blunt it is but if its a bit sticky then its gonna need some bacci. Smoking has got tiresome for me also joint after joint tolerance is too high and no i cant stop, think im gonna invest in a slow cooker and start making some butter for the future


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, i stopped smoking tobacco in any form a few months ago, as a result, i went from smoking say 10 joints a night to smoking no joints a night. Stopping yourself from doing something that you love and enjoy can be a motherfucker. So every time i am with this guy we soke a typical british joint and well, i fucking love it and it's all i can do to stop myself going out and buying a packet of baccy


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> they so full of shit .. the lot of them...
> 
> its just finished on chan 4 - probably on +1 now
> 
> [video=youtube;d0CHoW1wG5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0CHoW1wG5k[/video]


Drugs in football......NO next thing you'll be telling me rugby players drink to much beer!


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 12, 2011)

i been toking cyclone blunts lately jus pure done dry packed in, except a lil bit baccy right near the roach so non wasted, hits the spot every time!blueberry's my fav thinking of investing in a large box of em have to buy em off the net coz none of the headshops do them ones round here, by the time ya pay postage for buying the odd few its hardly work doing. found a company in germany do them like half the price i'm paying at the min but pastage is 10 euro so figure might as well get a 100 or so of em to make it worth it


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i stopped smoking tobacco in any form a few months ago, as a result, i went from smoking say 10 joints a night to smoking no joints a night. Stopping yourself from doing something that you love and enjoy can be a motherfucker. So every time i am with this guy we soke a typical british joint and well, i fucking love it and it's all i can do to stop myself going out and buying a packet of baccy


well you can send your surplus my way then, i do wanna cut one or the other out but im not ready just yet.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey fellow uk growers/smokers .. so this is a yank free zone ? 

Few lights on pics just taken Angel Heart (mango haze x afghan skunk) + The Flav @ 5 weeks 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey fellow uk growers/smokers .. so this is a yank free zone ?

lolol welcome to the thread lolol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome and goodnight


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 12, 2011)

i think i been here before about 100000 pages ago


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> i think i been here before about 100000 pages ago


got a lurking addiction then hay lol where in london u from i lived in east for a long time, canning town,stratford,plaistow


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice bushes sambo u have em just under a 600 each bro?? Wot ya reckon u pull?


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> got a lurking addiction then hay lol where in london u from i lived in east for a long time, canning town,stratford,plaistow


i think i been on this thread twice previously m8, if that's lurking i'm cool with that, eh, i am from south east london  woolwich greenwich etc etc known locally as greenbrough to the hooded youngsters


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice bushes sambo u have em just under a 600 each bro?? Wot ya reckon u pull?


who nos chedder guessing the yield game is a mugs game i only put them under a 600each and tent each cause they where filling out the single tent n 600hps.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 12, 2011)

::stressed: thinkinf pulling me plants cant seem to find out WTF is wrong with em looking worse each day pff wtf ever looked so good at first now ther looking FUCKED!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2011)

my psyco's light has been upgraded to a 400w  .... soooo 1 big psyco and 2 small psyco under a 400w ... yield yield yield


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> ::stressed: thinkinf pulling me plants cant seem to find out WTF is wrong with em looking worse each day pff wtf ever looked so good at first now ther looking FUCKED!


whats up with em ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> who nos chedder guessing the yield game is a mugs game i only put them under a 600each and tent each cause they where filling out the single tent n 600hps.


I geuss a lb bro anythin more and id be happy from 1 plant under a 6 on its own how long was the veg 6 to 8 weeks??


----------



## UKHG (Sep 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> whats up with em ?



il get sum pics gimmi 5 mins to roll this joint been at hozzy all nite expecting to cum home for look at me girls since last nite hoping for big thing(changes) let down int the word been left in lurch wi me growing buddy no ph metter buffer ph down fuk all im soo not impreses hes just lossed his cut the twat lemmi roll this il show u


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> I geuss a lb bro anythin more and id be happy from 1 plant under a 6 on its own how long was the veg 6 to 8 weeks??


8wks veg m8. how u been anyway geezer?


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Sep 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/464083-3nhalf-weeks-flowering-thoughts-first.html


----------



## withawillawake (Sep 12, 2011)

i visited my buddy out in the uk and where he was indicas were the shit im in cali but it was neat reading lol hella cheep always chronic


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

withawillawake said:


> i visited my buddy out in the uk and where he was indicas were the shit im in cali but it was neat reading lol hella cheep always chronic


FUCK OFF YANK SORRY THAT WAS RUDE MUGGY CUNTING 1POST YANK IN THE UK THREAD DO 1! sorry was i shouting???


----------



## UKHG (Sep 12, 2011)

as u can see they look fooked im thinkin fuk em off buy a good strain maybe dunno im noob its kinda hard wen u been left in lurch by so called pal wen u dont know shit about this u know!"ONE WORD----FUUUKKKK!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> 8wks veg m8. how u been anyway geezer?


Fuckin busy as usaul mate still lovin the exo like foreva check my sig for the latest lol gonna b a long trim for sure but hey no pain no gain!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

what other sites are there to buy cfl from been to 3ch progrow and the one sambo likes but i forgot it


----------



## UKHG (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> what other sites are there to buy cfl from been to 3ch progrow and the one sambo likes but i forgot it


Ebay sells em mate


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

no account nor do i want one lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> View attachment 1783115View attachment 1783116View attachment 1783118View attachment 1783120View attachment 1783121View attachment 1783122
> as u can see they look fooked im thinkin fuk em off buy a good strain maybe dunno im noob its kinda hard wen u been left in lurch by so called pal wen u dont know shit about this u know!"ONE WORD----FUUUKKKK!!!


 bro they look like your over waterin them i could be wrong tho as not much info!!


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 12, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> what other sites are there to buy cfl from been to 3ch progrow and the one sambo likes but i forgot it


try this one mate i got my cfl from there 
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/greenlampltd


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 12, 2011)

JointMasterJay said:


> try this one mate i got my cfl from there
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/greenlampltd


 lol jus read ya dont want ebay lol am sure they'll do it by card over the phone though to bypass ebay


----------



## UKHG (Sep 12, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> bro they look like your over waterin them i could be wrong tho as not much info!!


not watered since i flushed em nite b4 last cheked tonite ther was about bone drydown to the main cube ther in from prop into grow cube then into the big pots into t he small rockwool cubes

temp 29
ph 5.6
nutes vitalink max A and B 2ml per litre 15 litre in rez=30 ml of a and 30ml of b
got bloom to but aint used it yet
thats day 5 flwoering


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

how close is ur light dude ? u moved it up as they grown could be heat stress


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 12, 2011)

ignore that just seen the last pics get it closer


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2011)

doesn't seem to be any ventilation in there either... but like ched said we need more info..

@OTB what's wrong with all the places you listed? there's basementlighting too..


----------



## smo1 (Sep 12, 2011)

sup lads and lasses can uk peeps >>> check out this short thread, <<< wondering if anyone has got a couple of things in the the uk

Y splitters and e27 socket connectors with uk plug to be specific, any help to get away from rip off dealers would be much appreciated!

thanks mates!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2011)

night night lightweights lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

mornijn uk growers...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

Mornin, 

I'm well sick of waking up at the arse crack of dawn after a swally.

How's you ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

doin alrite mate same i always up early after a heavy one it takes piss lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

i wouldn't care but i wasn't really pissed either.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

lol dgt..sambo be on soon for a good old rant hahaha he cheer ya up lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

smo1 said:


> sup lads and lasses can uk peeps >>> check out this short thread, <<< wondering if anyone has got a couple of things in the the uk
> 
> Y splitters and e27 socket connectors with uk plug to be specific, any help to get away from rip off dealers would be much appreciated!
> 
> thanks mates!


Might find them on ebay but as far as i'm aware they are illegal over here due to some fire regulations or some such.


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

mornin all............... ( big yawns ) choice of wake up......http://tunein.com/tuner/?ProgramId=839&


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

time fior reefa


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

wake n bake time mmmmmkay !


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Might find them on ebay but as far as i'm aware they are illegal over here due to some fire regulations or some such.


 is this it ttt? http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Home-Garden-/11700/i.html?_nkw=light+splitter


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

listenin to a fat one wiv a fat one lmao....... chris moyles in da morn


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> doesn't seem to be any ventilation in there either... but like ched said we need more info..
> 
> @OTB what's wrong with all the places you listed? there's basementlighting too..



basement lighting is by far the best site ive used yet imo  thanks for that dude


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

i take that back got to checkout boooom expensive delivery takes the piss !


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i take that back got to checkout boooom expensive delivery takes the piss !


 safe n freindly....... http://www.delta9hydroponics.com/


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

delvite said:


> safe n freindly....... http://www.delta9hydroponics.com/


cheers dude unfortunately no cfl


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

sumink to brighten u up........


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> cheers dude unfortunately no cfl


 soz man.... wt exactly u lookin for


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

looking good delvite mate...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

im just after a blue and red cfl at a decent price but all the sites seem to be taking the piss with delivery or adding not adding vat etc etc always seems to be £15 more expensive than ur expecting when u go from basket to checkout and it kinda offends me lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

ah i shouldnt of knocked basement lighting just realised the p&p was high cuz i had a reflector in basket at time lol anyone ever bought from them notice what it says on ur bank statement , do they use a diff name /?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

thought ah screw it  just bought my first cfl the switch over is happening lol little bit more skint than i thought i was gonna be so just had to get a 300w blue with hanger for now and hopefully get the red next week


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

gotta go bit careful on that site silly things like to get a few sheets of mylar delivered is £11.99 

yet to send my bulb and hanger is £5.99

i guess they think were stoned all the time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wouldn't care but i wasn't really pissed either.


feeling that m8 its that fucking second bottle that always gets me lol

need food.....................


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

sambo alive and kickin lol...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sambo alive and kickin lol...


barely m8............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

sausage,bacon n egg sarnie coming up if i dont spew 1st tho..................


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

mmmm 2 spliffs for breakfast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol dgt..sambo be on soon for a good old rant hahaha he cheer ya up lol


i aint even got a rant left in me lol 

just looked around me flat tho thinking whys it look like i been robbed??? then it came to me lol shop was shutting at 10pm second bottle was needed couldnt find me keys fucking anywhere tho was going nuts looking for em then i found em in me front fucking door where id left em for good no's who long! twatattack!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone got any smart ideas on how to make a homemade reflector ?


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Anyone got any smart ideas on how to make a homemade reflector ?


 deep baking tray and disposable foil searving tray..... did my first grow


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

why a homemade cheap dimpled ones are 15 from hydro shops


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> stirring that pot again newuser haha
> 
> i think i'm gonna buy you one of these...
> 
> ...


lolol i only just read that mantz, dunno what ya mean m8 me causing shit on riu u got the wrong person lmao


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im just after a blue and red cfl at a decent price but all the sites seem to be taking the piss with delivery or adding not adding vat etc etc always seems to be £15 more expensive than ur expecting when u go from basket to checkout and it kinda offends me lol


 found.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300w-Red-Spectrum-CFL-grow-light-lamp-Hydroponics-/300595645276?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item45fce58b5c
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300w-Blue-Spectrum-CFL-grow-light-lamp-Hydroponics-/280735268823?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415d203fd7
im thinkin of gettin....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300w-dual-Spectrum-CFL-grow-light-lamp-Hydroponics-/280734097147?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415d0e5efb


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

would 2 x duel specrum 300w cfl be a good replacement for a good old 400w hps??? thoughts please???


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

why do you guys want to go from hps >> cfl ? seems like a step down to me? what's your issues with hps?


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

it be called.... playing the feild lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 13, 2011)

Sambo whats we tryin to dis me last night, then I shot you down an you deleted ya post ya puff?........makin me look like a loon lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo whats we tryin to dis me last night, then I shot you down an you deleted ya post ya puff?........makin me look like a loon lmao


shot me down lmao i was going easy on ya and you no it...................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol.....oright dont start its to early. Got ya good tho mate with the riu and wankin 1 lmfao!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

6 weeks, only a few to go. Am I going to flush...........Am I fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol.....oright dont start its to early. Got ya good tho mate with the riu and wankin 1 lmfao!!


lololol i was sooo pissed i aint got a clue what ya on about??? but stop that swearing or il tel dad lmao 

u not working today then m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 13, 2011)

Im on me phone mate just eatin me snap at work.

@ billy......lookin mint them pal


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

smo1 said:


> sup lads and lasses can uk peeps >>> check out this short thread, <<< wondering if anyone has got a couple of things in the the uk
> 
> Y splitters and e27 socket connectors with uk plug to be specific, any help to get away from rip off dealers would be much appreciated!
> thanks mates!


 i baught both from ebay well cheap y splitters £1.20 each n the e27 ceramic bulb holders weere like 10 for 14 quid or summat, got like 5 spare but need wiring up which is piss easy


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> why a homemade cheap dimpled ones are 15 from hydro shops


none near me so + vat + postage and obv dont wanna buy one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

looking good billy lad! 

i'm fucking gutted today, found mold on 2 girls. not lost a lot but it's going to be 3 weeks of moldwatch now


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> why do you guys want to go from hps >> cfl ? seems like a step down to me? what's your issues with hps?


heat matey


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> View attachment 1783115View attachment 1783116View attachment 1783118View attachment 1783120View attachment 1783121View attachment 1783122
> as u can see they look fooked im thinkin fuk em off buy a good strain maybe dunno im noob its kinda hard wen u been left in lurch by so called pal wen u dont know shit about this u know!"ONE WORD----FUUUKKKK!!!


i agree with the other guys bro, looks like under watering , water the pots and then if you can spray the leaves and move the light so its about a foot away from top of the plants , leave them for a day and take another pic for us to look at , hopefully all the droopy leaves pick up then and we can help you abit more


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Anyone got any smart ideas on how to make a homemade reflector ?


DIY forum has loads of ways to do it .... search function my friend


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> DIY forum has loads of ways to do it .... search function my friend


hahah i cant say ive ever really ventured outta the uk thread


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

delvite said:


> would 2 x duel specrum 300w cfl be a good replacement for a good old 400w hps??? thoughts please???


nope , 2 x 300w cfl's will give off double the heat from a 400w and you wont get anywhere near the yield (im talking from experiance not from internet bollocks!)
the 300w cfls have a self ballast around the plug and the heat they kick out is terrible!

2 x 250w HPS would be better and will stay coller than a 400w and you also get the extra 100w of light


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> nope , 2 x 300w cfl's will give off double the heat from a 400w and you wont get anywhere near the yield (im talking from experiance not from internet bollocks!)
> the 300w cfls have a self ballast around the plug and the heat they kick out is terrible!
> 
> 2 x 250w HPS would be better and will stay coller than a 400w and you also get the extra 100w of light



did ya buy the nasty cfls tho ?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 13, 2011)

Just had a surprise inspection from the council. Luckily he was satisfied with only seeing the down stairs.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo whats we tryin to dis me last night, then I shot you down an you deleted ya post ya puff?........makin me look like a loon lmao


deleting posts to hide the truth are we now sambo !! running scared cus pukka put you in your place  lmao


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i agree with the other guys bro, looks like under watering , water the pots and then if you can spray the leaves and move the light so its about a foot away from top of the plants , leave them for a day and take another pic for us to look at , hopefully all the droopy leaves pick up then and we can help you abit more


yeh i been getting sum saying overwatering and sum saying over! hmm so i tested em last nite and they wer pretty dry even down to a knuckle

so i gave em a little feed going by the underwatering comments i been getting so il try the foiler feed later just use a sqwirty bottle out of the res?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> did ya buy the nasty cfls tho ?


i only buy the best for my ladies mate .....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh i been getting sum saying overwatering and sum saying over! hmm so i tested em last nite and they wer pretty dry even down to a knuckle
> 
> so i gave em a little feed going by the underwatering comments i been getting so il try the foiler feed later just use a sqwirty bottle out of the res?


just use water mate , not res water , depending on the nutes you use spraying could burn the leaves, if you give them a good feed with nutes then spray the leaves with just water you should be fine


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

PICTURE UPDATES on my Journal guys  Click link in my signature 

2 weeks of 12/12


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahah i cant say ive ever really ventured outta the uk thread


haha i just read a thread about making a reflector by stealing a Stop sign polishing the metal side and bending it over  job done


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> nope , 2 x 300w cfl's will give off double the heat from a 400w and you wont get anywhere near the yield (im talking from experiance not from internet bollocks!)
> the 300w cfls have a self ballast around the plug and the heat they kick out is terrible!
> 
> 2 x 250w HPS would be better and will stay coller than a 400w and you also get the extra 100w of light


 thanks man, will plus rep fr info... got all kinda lights but gunna do a cfl grow (hps is still king) jus for self ex... u know how it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

Tuesday nuggets







DOG kush at the back and psycho in front. 7 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

looks tasty cant wait to move my next house will be picked on grow capabilities lol only able to really do 2 plants at most here


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> just use water mate , not res water , depending on the nutes you use spraying could burn the leaves, if you give them a good feed with nutes then spray the leaves with just water you should be fine


i use vatalink a and B not started with bloom yet i need to get em healthy looking 1st

so just spary plain old tap water to the under side of the leaves when the lights cum on tonite yes?
as a sed my so called pal took the ph meter so pretty fucked til o rder new one tomoz


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tuesday nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 way to tasty m8, i was thinkin of settin a "candy cush" away


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

fuck me i just failed to kill one ugly spider and ive lost the fucker now eek >.<


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tuesday nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#


:ROOL::: porn were me tissues


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> i use vatalink a and B not started with bloom yet i need to get em healthy looking 1st
> 
> so just spary plain old tap water to the under side of the leaves when the lights cum on tonite yes?
> as a sed my so called pal took the ph meter so pretty fucked til o rder new one tomoz


your adding words lol 
you dont need to spray the under side , just a normal spray and do it while lights are off ... give them a good watering with nutes when your lights are on, and once the lights go off spray them with plain tap water so there wet through , if you spray them while lights are on you will burn the plant (water droplets act as a magnifier and the lights will burn your leaves)


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> your adding words lol
> you dont need to spray the under side , just a normal spray and do it while lights are off ... give them a good watering with nutes when your lights are on, and once the lights go off spray them with plain tap water so there wet through , if you spray them while lights are on you will burn the plant (water droplets act as a magnifier and the lights will burn your leaves)


soz pal i just thought u assumed i know how to foilage feed hence saying that so
lights been of since lik 7.30 or sum shit this moring
go up now n spray em? or wait till morning wen light go off and do em??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

best off spraying just before lights out man. it'll evap if you do it when they just come on or worse act as tiny magnifying glasses n scorch ya girls.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

well the lights are off now for another 5-6 hrs should i do them now? breaking my own rule of distubing them BUT this is a exeption


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> well the lights are off now for another 5-6 hrs should i do them now? breaking my own rule of distubing them BUT this is a exeption


It aint going to matter if you put the lights on for 10mins. Don't go mental, coz when the lights come on and there is excess water they are gonae fry. Trust me, Ive done it.lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> It aint going to matter if you put the lights on for 10mins. Don't go mental, coz when the lights come on and there is excess water they are gonae fry. Trust me, Ive done it.lol


yeh i wernt gunna put the hps on thers a small ceiling light in the room

and as it goes the leaves do feel reather dry!alsmot cripsy well not almost but u know wat i mean
so il steralise a sqwirty bottle with boiling water fill up at tap and spray em all down??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

what are you going to spray on them? personally i wouldn't spray now. humidity level goes up in the dark period. how far on are your plants? it should be ok if they're still veg or not long into flower but id be wary of doing it in darkness past about 3 weeks.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what are you going to spray on them? personally i wouldn't spray now. humidity level goes up in the dark period. how far on are your plants? it should be ok if they're still veg or not long into flower but id be wary of doing it in darkness past about 3 weeks.


day 6 flower ther in its just if ther overwatered wich its pretty unanimous they are then why would i add more to the leaves? 
remeber im new to this so if my qwestions sound fucked up they mos prolly are but bah!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

ok think i get you now. if the leaves are dry n crispy, they're not going to return to normal. spray or no spray man, sorry. good rule of thumb is if the leaf looks 50% fucked snip it off. once it gets to that stage it's a drain on the plants resources.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> day 6 flower ther in its just if ther overwatered wich its pretty unanimous they are then why would i add more to the leaves?
> remeber im new to this so if my qwestions sound fucked up they mos prolly are but bah!


ther not qwite at that stage yet they stil have the velvety feel to them they went wrinkly in spots first then just drooped over chek my journal they look ed sweet at 1st now they lok lame


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bro get your arse down hydro shop and get yourself sum dutch master liquid light and penertrator you can use whilst your lights are on but raise them a good 2 or 3ft above your canopy it is a nute but also helps give your plants a broader spectrum of light and your good to use up untill the 3rd week of flower
i would nt gro without it its that good your plants will soak all they can up !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

what are you feeding them at the moment?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what are you feeding them at the moment?


up until 2 days ago 
ph 5.6
vitalink max A and B 2ml per litre 
got vitalink bloom a and b also but aint used it yet

flushed 2 days ago coz i messed up the nutes did 2ml per 5 litre so flushed em with fresh rez 3 nites ago cheked em yesterday and dry rockwool BUT parantly i shoulf have cheked 2 inches down not as shallow as i did so gave them a small and i mean small water then i spke to sum1 who sed leave em ther overwaterd so now i guess ima leave em for a few days do dry out see wats wat

n i dont think i sohould be using these drippers neither ima get the reet slow ones 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WILMA-FLOOD-DRIPPER-X-10-/110669452334?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c469d42e


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

aye to be honest just keep them on low dose nutes n see what happens is about the best thing. most problems with mj will solve themselves when they start getting to flowering


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> up until 2 days ago
> ph 5.6
> vitalink max A and B 2ml per litre
> got vitalink bloom a and b also but aint used it yet
> ...


M8 u should be using the balck ones. The blue ones are mainly for pebbles


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arrow-Drippers-x-10-Wilma-Irrigation-/180667884023?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a10a521f7

^^^these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TDS-Digital-Water-Quality-Tester-Meter-ppm-Hydroponics-/280724981149?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415c83459d
^^ n i need one of them too yes?

ordering tomoz to a pals house i like ebay but wouldnt use it to my home!LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah the black ones m8(what medium u using) Personally I dont use EC meters but I have learned how not to burn plants and our water up here is so soft, its pretty hard to do. Really I should use an EC meter then I could get their feed perfect, instead of my going "Aye, thats about right" lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

Fuck I order everything to my home.lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck I order everything to my home.lol


shhh me sumtimes but DONT TELL THE WIFE FFS she would go skitz

so yeh tomoz ordering new ph mter ec meter ph up,down,buffer and new dripper things so should be all set iim not gunna water em now for a few days coz obv the drippers i been using no mater for how short a time have fed the FAR too much


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

I use the blue ones but I use pebbles and have a large rez. U in soil??? If you are, thats your problem, coz it pours out the blue drippers. The black ones just drip


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I use the blue ones but I use pebbles and have a large rez. U in soil??? If you are, thats your problem, coz it pours out the blue drippers. The black ones just drip


rockwool im using pal
ive flooded em aint i like evrytime i fed em is like i flushed em oops


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> day 6 flower ther in its just if ther overwatered wich its pretty unanimous they are then why would i add more to the leaves?
> remeber im new to this so if my qwestions sound fucked up they mos prolly are but bah!


there UNDERwatered not OVERwatered , you said the pots medium was bone dry !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> there UNDERwatered not OVERwatered , you said the pots medium was bone dry !


well im massively confused , just got back from shoppin and read all the replies .. i thought you said they where dry ?? also if your light is where you go it on the pic then its gonna be super hardo for it to be light stress that light needs moving closer ...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tuesday nuggets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psyco is looking great Don , you seen my new psyco pic ? im actually amazed by how quick the psyco flowers , its only been 14 days since 12/12 switch and the buds are forming already


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well im massively confused , just got back from shoppin and read all the replies .. i thought you said they where dry ?? also if your light is where you go it on the pic then its gonna be super hardo for it to be light stress that light needs moving closer ...


your not the only one thats confused cant say i paid all that much attention tho but seen enough posts lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

does anyone think 8 litre smart pots are big enough 12/12 from seed...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

dude post your pics again had a look couldnt see them got bored of searchin lol


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 13, 2011)

Found this petition in an other thread. Have a look if you think mj should be legalised.
http://www.petitiononline.com/weed4all/petition.html


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> does anyone think 8 litre smart pots are big enough 12/12 from seed...


 Yeah mate should be fine , i used 6.5ltr before for a 12/12 plant adn got a decent yield


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> does anyone think 8 litre smart pots are big enough 12/12 from seed...


yeah id recon so mate but im no expert.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Autopots have arrived, whooo, looks like a 100L res though. They also got the order wrong, again, hopefully everything will all fit in with some bending of plastic, but means i've now 2 autopot 2 systems, jammed next to each other, gonna be no room for the plants to breath


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

Ordered a 300w cfl today so i can get things going gonna have to get the rest week by week i believe.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck me i just failed to kill one ugly spider and ive lost the fucker now eek >.<


He's not going to forget that you tried to kill him. He's going to hide and wait for you to fall asleep, and then he's going to pay you a little visit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Psyco is looking great Don , you seen my new psyco pic ? im actually amazed by how quick the psyco flowers , its only been 14 days since 12/12 switch and the buds are forming already


aye wont be long till you've got psycho buds like mine man. yours are coming on a treat


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

IS there all that much benefit to reflective sheetings or should i just paint the new room white ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> He's not going to forget that you tried to kill him. He's going to hide and wait for you to fall asleep, and then he's going to pay you a little visit.


And when he sais little visit he means James and the Giant Peach style little visit.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

rite sorry i had a moring joint and fucked my hed some real real dark weed to ? hmm

anyways i felt the rockwool it was NRLY dry down at the main cube was a little moist but not wet and i only maybe went a inch down if that so im assuming the deeper u go down the wetter it will be
sorry i talk like i talk wich at the best of times is a mumble
i thik the consensus is the spikes ive used have overwatered them as ther far to powerful so........... leaving em to dry out for a few days


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

im thinkin..... 1m x 1m x 2 250w duel spec cfls will do for 6 coletrain


----------



## delvite (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> IS there all that much benefit to reflective sheetings or should i just paint the new room white ?


 give it a couple o coats


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 13, 2011)

and a wee bit of diamond mylar if you realy want


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

or just buy 1 600 watt for the same sort of price delvite


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

delvite said:


> im thinkin..... 1m x 1m x 2 250w duel spec cfls will do for 6 coletrain


6 plants under a 250w ?? try 2 plants max lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 6 plants under a 250w ?? try 2 plants max lol


delvite that wont be enough mate im going x2 300w cfl per plant


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

OTB , if you wanna use CFL's check out Buds for less Book , i think i have a pdf copy somewhere if you cant find it , its a great book about growing with cfl's ... infact it was made by a member of this forum


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks robbie p and on the ball and the link to yesterdays pics are on my signature mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

2 hours later and the autopots are already annoying. Leaks here and there, i'm a bit concerned by em. If it let's the water rise 1mm more it'll spill outta the darn thing. Cannot wait till i find a house that will allow me to use a tent etc. I'll grab some photo's of how i've had to resort to having things for the moment. And i've 2 plants on my bedroom floor that i don't know what to do with now, think i'll chop one and just harvest the other one now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

get them pics up ttt


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Lights are on, it'll justs be a sea of orange. When the instruction manual strts gaffin on about a spirit level i think hmmmmph!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Poked my head in again, yup, as i thought it would be, overflowing everywhere. Let's see what the silly plastic aquavalve is playing at. Grrr.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

New toys ttt, the joys


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, fucking joys  Just know i'm gonna wake up to a soggy bedroom floor.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> OTB , if you wanna use CFL's check out Buds for less Book , i think i have a pdf copy somewhere if you cant find it , its a great book about growing with cfl's ... infact it was made by a member of this forum


cheers dude i just sort make things up as i go along tho

soz kev i ment ukrg

guess i got all that shit to come myself when i switch to hydro ttt


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 2 hours later and the autopots are already annoying. Leaks here and there, i'm a bit concerned by em. If it let's the water rise 1mm more it'll spill outta the darn thing. Cannot wait till i find a house that will allow me to use a tent etc. I'll grab some photo's of how i've had to resort to having things for the moment. And i've 2 plants on my bedroom floor that i don't know what to do with now, think i'll chop one and just harvest the other one now.


do you have it raised higher than the pots ? iv been looking at buyin these autopots , your kind of changing my mind lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> cheers dude i just sort make things up as i go along tho
> 
> soz kev i ment ukrg
> 
> guess i got all that shit to come myself when i switch to hydro ttt


Hydro is easy, it's a bucket of water. Aquapots are fancy smart stupid leaky overflowing wank. No doubt things will get soprted out eventually but right now they're a pain in the arse. Should have said fuck the noise and opted for a bubblepot system with a res and controller. Sigh.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hydro is easy, it's a bucket of water. Aquapots are fancy smart stupid leaky overflowing wank. No doubt things will get soprted out eventually but right now they're a pain in the arse. Should have said fuck the noise and opted for a bubblepot system with a res and controller. Sigh.


Got a link?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Got a link?


if u mean about diff systems theres a fairly decent explaination of them on here

http://www.3ch.co.uk/hydro-systems/cat_3.html


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

1 thing after another, flatmate just returned to tell me it stinks of weed two floors down. Sigh, ah well, who gives a fuck. Smells like it's a plant worth keeping though


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 1 thing after another, flatmate just returned to tell me it stinks of weed two floors down. Sigh, ah well, who gives a fuck. Smells like it's a plant worth keeping though


Class Act. lolololololololololo


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

I just can't believe how anybody could be against the Milk for Cute Babies and Kittens Act







Cheese, romulan, black rose, BSB x Casey, all female  So my black rose male will go into flowering within the next week, killed the female black rose clone alas so need to whip off another one, thens eed run, whoooo.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

looking good ttt 

black rose seeds hmmm .. *wink *wink *nudge *nudge


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 13, 2011)

bloody hell, cant be chewed to go through 1000+ posts that ive missed! any care to share anything big that ive missed? was trying to find pics of sambos trees but no luck.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 13, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> bloody hell, cant be chewed to go through 1000+ posts that ive missed! any care to share anything big that ive missed? was trying to find pics of sambos trees but no luck.


He posted some yesterday but can't remember which thread possibly the club 600


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

We were all just killing time till u got back WoW


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> looking good ttt
> 
> black rose seeds hmmm .. *wink *wink *nudge *nudge


wink wink nudge nudge here aswell  lmao .... 2 of ttt's exodus x dreamtime seeds germinated , not sure if i wanna stick em under now n 12/12 from seed the bitches or if i should veg em ... what y'all think ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1782848View attachment 1782847
> 
> i actually stole 2 pavement sorry m8 but i just thought my 600hps each would piss all over ya english sun lol



HERE YA GO WoW ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 13, 2011)

lovely to hear billy, spoken like a true politician . im on the hunt for these pics new user


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

Sambo posted pics about a page or two back. 

black rose seeds indeed. Although the male i have showed hermie traits so not entirely convinced i want to use that one. Got 10 3" pots with my order though so i'm gonna pop a whole heap fo beans in the next few days and find me some keepers.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

Are your lights not on 12/12 at the moment anyway Robbie?


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 13, 2011)

cheers rob an FUCK me, the lazy fairy has been busy! top work mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Are your lights not on 12/12 at the moment anyway Robbie?


yes mate but i have a veg cab


----------



## ben717 (Sep 13, 2011)

> 1 thing after another, flatmate just returned to tell me it stinks of weed two floors down. Sigh, ah well, who gives a fuck. Smells like it's a plant worth keeping though


 i went to alton towers the other weekend and the samething happened a bag over the smoke alarm the whole corridor stank even worse we left the key inside the room


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

ben717 said:


> i went to alton towers the other weekend and the samething happened a bag over the smoke alarm the whole corridor stank even worse we left the key inside the room


This ent from smoking, this is just an ungodly growing cannabis stink that is taking over the building. Got new management folk giving an inspection in a week, if they mention the smell of weed and don't throw a huge smile, i'm telling them they're fired


----------



## Airwave (Sep 13, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DXjAMdbEXSdo%26feature%3Dplayer_embedde d[/video]

Look how cool the guy with the camera is. He's just chillin', sitting on his side, looking around and right behind himself. Unbelievable.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

reminds me of these nutters..

[video=youtube;12WPZ_yeJYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12WPZ_yeJYs[/video]



Airwave said:


> [video]http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DXjAMdbEXSdo%26feature%3Dplayer_embedde d[/video]
> 
> Look how cool the guy with the camera is. He's just chillin', sitting on his side, looking around and right behind himself. Unbelievable.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> [video]http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DXjAMdbEXSdo%26feature%3Dplayer_embedde d[/video]
> 
> Look how cool the guy with the camera is. He's just chillin', sitting on his side, looking around and right behind himself. Unbelievable.


wont work for me , even though it logs me in with my youtube account it says some bollocks about setting up a youtube channel ?!?!?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

You think that's crazy? This just leaves me spellbound, he's going like 120mph when he passes those balloons.
[youtube]salRKEG4708[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

I felt the fear watching that airwave


----------



## Airwave (Sep 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I felt the fear watching that airwave


Whenever I'm up high I get this strange feeling. It feels as if my balls are rising up into my body, and that's what I got when I saw that.

Did you see the guy pass the others? I would be freaking, there's no way that anybody would be allowed near me. I'd be so para about somebody pushing me off, or slipping and nudging me off, If somebody came that close to me I would lash out.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

[youtube]rpXXTGqVLcw[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You think that's crazy? This just leaves me spellbound, he's going like 120mph when he passes those balloons.
> [youtube]salRKEG4708[/youtube]


thats amazing id love to do it ... fuck doing pull ups off a scaffold though lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

I tell u last week was enough para for me. Ive got this strange thing, when Im scared or para I cant stop laughing. I think Im sick. When I told my bro that the landlady would be round early afternoon he was shitting himself and I was laughing. I think I was laughing at his paranoia that time though. Still makes me giggle the look on his face.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

i get the same thing billy..

whenever watching like really horrific movies.. like blood and gore and guts.. my gal is like hiding under the covers and i'm laughing my head off...

mind that's a bit more maniacal than strange  



supersillybilly said:


> I tell u last week was enough para for me. Ive got this strange thing, when Im scared or para I cant stop laughing. I think Im sick. When I told my bro that the landlady would be round early afternoon he was shitting himself and I was laughing. I think I was laughing at his paranoia that time though. Still makes me giggle the look on his face.lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

SO thank god ther starting to perk up! shees compared to yesterday i feel sooo much better!
so ther is now a few yellow and crispy leaves (at the bottom) obv i need to remove these but how from the main stem or just cut the leave off wer it is?
ordering ph meter ec metre ph up and everything 2 moz and got a pump and airstones cumming for res too and gunna make homemade c02 bottle! gotta try maximise innit

so.......leaves?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> View attachment 1784573View attachment 1784574View attachment 1784575View attachment 1784576
> SO thank god ther starting to perk up! shees compared to yesterday i feel sooo much better!
> so ther is now a few yellow and crispy leaves (at the bottom) obv i need to remove these but how from the main stem or just cut the leave off wer it is?
> ordering ph meter ec metre ph up and everything 2 moz and got a pump and airstones cumming for res too and gunna make homemade c02 bottle! gotta try maximise innit
> ...


Do whatever you want m8. If they are dead I usually pick them off, then again sometimes I don't. Do what u think mate. Its real simple or real complicated as you make it


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm having the time of my life, high n drunk watching wallace and gromit a grand day out. Some good shit!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha ttt im just stinkin the house out of cheese lol been and checked on em to make sure i have none that are lyin on the floor and they are supportin each other in a fashion !! Start of pk phase tommoz so gonna get tricky for sure!!


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do whatever you want m8. If they are dead I usually pick them off, then again sometimes I don't. Do what u think mate. Its real simple or real complicated as you make it


i was just thinking if i cut close to wer it joins the main stem then as that other chavvy sed les watse of plants resources no and be silly to have a branch hanging ther with no leave~?

ok il get on with it 

after my sausage and catherdral city sandwidches courtousy of your locl freindly shoplifter!!god bless tescos lmao

oh yes anyone else not recieving the notifiactions of the messages on this thread im, subbed but not getting the notifiactions in me email maybe 60% i get em and 40% not?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

i tried shoplifting once... didn't have the muscles...


----------



## UKHG (Sep 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i tried shoplifting once... didn't have the muscles...


me too hit a snag...............................

got cought


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

View attachment 1784835View attachment 1784824View attachment 1784798View attachment 1784791View attachment 1784785View attachment 1784784a bit of porn b4 they get hit with pk


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2011)

i wonder if these biscuits taste like fried chicken


----------



## dura72 (Sep 13, 2011)

ive had enuff lads.i think im off


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

i was going to go to bed but i realised i sumhow had 2 open bottles of stella, it would be rude to not drink them before bed  means i can squeeze in another J


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe thats whats called "Winning"  hey anyone else seen the ad for the charlie sheen roasting on comedy?
may have to sky+ that


----------



## dura72 (Sep 14, 2011)

pub opens in 3 hours and 32 mins, the Who on the stereo, fat line o white jist been done......fuck the pope and all the tax payers...watch yer life and soul slowly die..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

Woke up this moring and what a surprise, the autopots are overflowing. Sigh.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hope u fix it soon bro cant b havin nutes everywere ay not to mention waste!!


----------



## UKHG (Sep 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> reminds me of these nutters..
> 
> [video=youtube;12WPZ_yeJYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12WPZ_yeJYs[/video]


fuk man making me feel qweezy watching it :O


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive had enuff lads.i think im off


alrite dura whats up m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Few-Kind-Words-Loaded-Autobiography/dp/0141015799/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316000826&sr=1-1

read that a few wks ago really well written book bit of stupid bank robber but a good read.

got me 3rd book of a song of ice n fire today qaulity readin really enjoying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

hahah get any good tips ambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah get any good tips ambo?


u wouldnt want any tips of that twat he done something like 17yrs inside lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

i see you put up a link to a fighting dvd the other day don but the torrent site it was on u had to join? 

you ever seen this http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5596689/Felony.Fights.Bloodiest.Battles.DVDRIP.XVID


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i see you put up a link to a fighting dvd the other day don but the torrent site it was on u had to join?
> 
> you ever seen this http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5596689/Felony.Fights.Bloodiest.Battles.DVDRIP.XVID


lol ... that dvd sounds like one of Dura's nights out


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol ... that dvd sounds like one of Dura's nights out


http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5655845/Bum_Fights_Vol.III.avi think they could av thought of a less gay title lol but fucking funny dvd that.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

gunna download that felony fights is it good..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> gunna download that felony fights is it good..


yeah m8 there plenty of good fights on there, if you aint seen bumfights download it fuckin funny dvd and loads of good fights too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

ah sorry ive been a member ages, it was free for years but i guess they want a piece of the pie. seems it's 10$ to get an invite fuck that. 

yeah ive watched a few of them felony ones. sorts the men from the boys that show lmao. yeah your a tough nut in the yard then BOOM your face is leaking 

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6659072/Knuckle.2011.DVDRiP.XViD-TASTE


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZIP3tmlzmTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIP3tmlzmTQ[/video]

lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah sorry ive been a member ages, it was free for years but i guess they want a piece of the pie. seems it's 10$ to get an invite fuck that.
> 
> yeah ive watched a few of them felony ones. sorts the men from the boys that show lmao. yeah your a tough nut in the yard then BOOM your face is leaking
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6659072/Knuckle.2011.DVDRiP.XViD-TASTE


knuckle yeah seen that m8, that felony fights dvd is the best of cause theres loads of crap fights on some but thats just all the best 1's from the 5dvds


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5572274/Terrorists.Killers.and.Middle-East.Wackos.DVDRip.XViD-NanoWhale

ya need a strong stomach for that 1

The video was released in the US on the 21st June 2005, by Bumfights. It was due to 
be released in the UK but was refused a certificate by the BBFC. The BBFC found that the film

"comprises a compilation of uncontextualised clips showing real killings, executions, 
suicides, accidents, mutilation and torture (of both humans and animals) and other 
distressing images. The work presents no journalistic, educational or other justifying 
context for the images shown. Rather, the work presents a barrage of sensationalist clips, for 
what appears to be the underlying purpose of providing prurient entertainment."


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

Bling Bling , make ya head sing , ill kill any mother fucker for my crack ! PMSL !!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

fuck sambs... for a minute i thought they had got you...

Sick internet 'troll' who posted vile messages and videos taunting the death of teenagers is jailed for 18 WEEKS

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2036935/Natasha-MacBryde-death-Facebook-internet-troll-Sean-Duffy-jailed.html#ixzz1XvmBMjIu


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

bling blings crack pipe hidden inside of his COLLAR!



RobbieP said:


> Bling Bling , make ya head sing , ill kill any mother fucker for my crack ! PMSL !!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> fuck sambs... for a minute i thought they had got you...
> 
> Sick internet 'troll' who posted vile messages and videos taunting the death of teenagers is jailed for 18 WEEKS
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2036935/Natasha-MacBryde-death-Facebook-internet-troll-Sean-Duffy-jailed.html#ixzz1XvmBMjIu


feck offffffffffff!

hows ya doing mantz?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> cheers rob an FUCK me, the lazy fairy has been busy! top work mate


cheers WoW u like me avatar? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

awwwight mate... tired as fuck..

heading off to watch the ponies on friday.. lingfield or some shit.. so if anyone knows anything about horse racing give me some tips..
stupid corporate event bullshit.. but free booze 



newuserlol said:


> feck offffffffffff!
> 
> hows ya doing mantz?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2011)

free booze is good enough reason to go lol

i dont really gamble m8 fucking el booze,drugs dont need another addiction lol although i am partial to a spin on the roulete now n then.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

bit of texas hold'em is how i usually take my friends money  that or a large bat...



newuserlol said:


> free booze is good enough reason to go lol
> 
> i dont really gamble m8 fucking el booze,drugs dont need another addiction lol although i am partial to a spin on the roulete now n then.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

afternoon lads....

quick question chaps.......any one ever cut down an NFT tray ????

i ask cos i need it a tiny bit smaller than it is (ovbiously)!! gutted

reckon i should shave it down a bit or will it collape in on me??

any 1 ever tried??
cheers 

TMS


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

day 26 of flower and 12/12 seedling tent...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice kev.......


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks del mate..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks del mate..


----------



## lexros (Sep 14, 2011)

i pay 20 quid an eighth 
i went to manchester recently and bought a half ounce there for 65 quid it was good weed but i think i was ripped off a bit
but he was the only dealer i knew in manchester so yeah no choice


----------



## delvite (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 6 plants under a 250w ?? try 2 plants max lol


 2 x 250w cfl for 6 plus ........ ordered 2 x 125w aswel just in case


----------



## delvite (Sep 14, 2011)

all gud kev


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

my cfl should arrive 2mrw hopefully, which touch wood should be enough to maintain this cutting whilst i order more, but i may have spent far to much on weed this week tho scared to look at my balance lol.


----------



## delvite (Sep 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> my cfl should arrive 2mrw hopefully, which touch wood should be enough to maintain this cutting whilst i order more, but i may have spent far to much on weed this week tho scared to look at my balance lol.


 it jus cost me £108 fr 2 x 125s........ feel like im wearin a barrel lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

Grrr, home from work to find that it's not overflowed, but instead this time the tubing is leaking where it joins the 10 output manifold. Think i might just send the whole thing back, for the money paid it seems like a right POS. Got some hash drying though which is one good thing that's come from today.

A mixture of exo, void and darkstar


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

nice hash making mate..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2011)

out of interest how long does it take for the psycho to show signs of flowering after the flip to 12/12?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally got round to taking some fucking pics of the psycho n then thecunting camera battery died ffs but heres what i managed to get, they went 12/12 on 27/7/11 and after 6-7 weeks this is all thats happened with em, they have about 6 days to get sorted( when the clones will have roots) otherwise im just gonna kill em an replace em with the clones (sweet cheese).

So my studious friends who wants to take the first guess at whats wrong with em?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

Sae check out my journal , my psyco is 17 days into 12/12 ... the latest pics are at 14 days ... links in my signature


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

lexros said:


> i pay 20 quid an eighth
> i went to manchester recently and bought a half ounce there for 65 quid it was good weed but i think i was ripped off a bit
> but he was the only dealer i knew in manchester so yeah no choice


£65 for a half and you think you got ripped off .... LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> £65 for a half and you think you got ripped off .... LOL


Guy probably gave him a quarter


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

did you get that link robbie p..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

we are talking about bud arent we and not cola bottles ..65 for half tell your man i want a kg of it..serious


RobbieP said:


> £65 for a half and you think you got ripped off .... LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Sae check out my journal , my psyco is 17 days into 12/12 ... the latest pics are at 14 days ... links in my signature


How your plants in the pics at 14 days are how mine were at about 21`ish, dunno if that gives anyone any kind of idea or not lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> we are talking about bud arent we and not cola bottles ..65 for half tell your man i want a kg of it..serious


Man, £65 half ent owt, just requires you to know someone nice and not a lazy useless cunt  If i ever sell my friends anything i normally just take the money and tell them to take whatever they want, i've often passed over 10g for a tenner. It's just a plant.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

lexros said:


> i pay 20 quid an eighth
> i went to manchester recently and bought a half ounce there for 65 quid it was good weed but i think i was ripped off a bit
> but he was the only dealer i knew in manchester so yeah no choice


Commercial mass produced bunk goes for more around here and the prices are a lot cheaper here than most parts of the UK


----------



## UKHG (Sep 14, 2011)

qwestion in my pongoing saga just as soon as i skin up..............................
done

rite
my ongoing under/overwaering saga plz bear with me
rite i think itially i overwaterd a little not a boat load coz just before i was told not to water anymore i gave em a slite water coz they felt dry as i stated previous 
then the next day they looked healthier puckerd up looking good so relieved i was so thought great il not water tonite then see tomoz wat they look like with missing a day watering and yup they looked rough so they are underwaterd--------you do see my resoning on this dont u!?
so i just gave em a small amount of liquid tonite as my drippers are too fast so a small shot is like a nice shot from the blak drippers

just to clarify if ther underwatered or overwaterd they stil droop innit?
been chatting to others with the same strane and supplier they all have the droopy thing but as the leaves are kinda drying also i think deffo underwaterd now from one extreme to the other !
but u know what despite all the fukups im stil kinda optimistic i mean as the russion said" if he dies he dies" lol serious if they doo then il start again simple i mean trail and error rite i just wont make the same mistake again.
wats ur thoughts?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

My thoughts? I'm gonna have to offer a big 





Cus i'm drunk and your post is long!


----------



## UKHG (Sep 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My thoughts? I'm gonna have to offer a big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao ++


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

I read your post and i think maybe, don't hold me to this, you're right i your thinking and you know what you need to know for right now.

Anyone else read "The Alchemist"? That book i fear may have quite rapidly, like a sledge hammer per se, changed the way in which i view (my)life.

"++" what nigger? Certainly wasn't rep or likes...


....[youtube]pc0mxOXbWIU[/youtube]


----------



## delvite (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi ppl, throw some sites and linksthat you think are or have been useful into this thread plz....... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/465770-delvites-dot-coms.html#post6280258 ...... plus rep for all who do


----------



## UKHG (Sep 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I read your post and i think maybe, don't hold me to this, you're right i your thinking and you know what you need to know for right now.



Umm...................purple monkeys?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

Patent that my boy. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## rw357 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, been trying to have a look into possibility of an outdoor guerrilla grow next "summer", anyone know of any outdoor uk grow journals etc? do it them selves? or have any general thoughts on the likelihood of it even been worth a try (don't get me wrong i'm up for a challenge but want to be realistic)? Would be in the northern half of uk so not even like its going to be on south coast or something like that. 

Any advice or exerience would be appreciated


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

theres a guy in here called pavement50 (i think) ... he posted some monster outdoor trees a few pages back...



rw357 said:


> Hi everyone, been trying to have a look into possibility of an outdoor guerrilla grow next "summer", anyone know of any outdoor uk grow journals etc? do it them selves? or have any general thoughts on the likelihood of it even been worth a try (don't get me wrong i'm up for a challenge but want to be realistic)? Would be in the northern half of uk so not even like its going to be on south coast or something like that.
> 
> Any advice or exerience would be appreciated


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

rw357 said:


> Hi everyone, been trying to have a look into possibility of an outdoor guerrilla grow next "summer", anyone know of any outdoor uk grow journals etc? do it them selves? or have any general thoughts on the likelihood of it even been worth a try (don't get me wrong i'm up for a challenge but want to be realistic)? Would be in the northern half of uk so not even like its going to be on south coast or something like that.
> 
> Any advice or exerience would be appreciated


12-12 starts Sept in the UK so you would have to have the shortest flowering time possible i know a few peeps that have done it but it's to much hassle for me


----------



## UKHG (Sep 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Patent that my boy. It's only a matter of time.


yeh il do it on the 35th of julember


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2011)

Dont take the piss, I'll fuck you up sunshine. Like an omlette.


----------



## JointMasterJay (Sep 14, 2011)

heya guys i jus been to check on her, had to pull a fan leaf as its too bad a condition so heres a pick of it and can anyone tell me if theyve had leaves this bad because ive got the heat sorted couple of days ago and shes still getting worse


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> did you get that link robbie p..


yes mate thanks


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

any of my friends here no a good solicitor , that uses legal aid ? ... need to speak to one URGENTLY lol

got court on tuesday and want to contest a potential driving ban ! fucking useless police wankers .....


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

think im gonna buy some seeds tonight going for autos anyone feel like recommending any strains ? i prefer coach lock stoned if u get me


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

never knew some seeds were so bloody expensive cant do cuttings on autos either from what i heard.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> How your plants in the pics at 14 days are how mine were at about 21`ish, dunno if that gives anyone any kind of idea or not lol


its a 9 week strain though Sae , if yours was looking like mine at 21 days maybe it just had stress caused by nutes, repotting, heat ...anything ... its only a week difference... give it 10 weeks and i bet it will be bang on mate


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone grown barneys little cheesE?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone got any good links with info about the care of autos i know the principle is essentially the same but im investing cash this time so fucked if im getting wrong lol.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone know where u can get discount codes for barnies pick n mix ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Anyone got any good links with info about the care of autos i know the principle is essentially the same but im investing cash this time so fucked if im getting wrong lol.


why do you want auto , there a waste of time ... just do normal seeds and do them 12/12 from the minute they pop soil , you will get better genes and bigger yeilds ... fuck autos lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> any of my friends here no a good solicitor , that uses legal aid ? ... need to speak to one URGENTLY lol
> 
> got court on tuesday and want to contest a potential driving ban ! fucking useless police wankers .....


where is everyone !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> why do you want auto , there a waste of time ... just do normal seeds and do them 12/12 from the minute they pop soil , you will get better genes and bigger yeilds ... fuck autos lol


 Just wanna give them a whirl mate never tried them before and heard it works out alot quicker plus it saves some fucking about no transplanting pissing about with lights jsut set it up let it go


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wots up peeps hope all is well not been in this thread as much as id like with my journal and that but the end is near and thanks for all u that followed hope all is well with every 1 grows !!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Just wanna give them a whirl mate never tried them before and heard it works out alot quicker plus it saves some fucking about no transplanting pissing about with lights jsut set it up let it go


 mate honestly , there not worth the electric, you can get a oz plus of a normal plant with NO veg and NO fucking about with lights if you stick it in a pot and 12/12 it from seed .... i did a auto and after 8 weeks got a 8th .. waste of time ....


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

just went for x5 Nirvana bubblelicious autos. Going to be putting them under blue 600w total and red 600w total. (1200 total). Think im gonna grab some of that diamond mylar for the cab too not sure that it serves all that much purpose but looks smart  If the cfls dont work out i still have the 400w hps to take over if nessacary but really wanna avoid using it if i can , might just add it to the cab for last few weeks of flower.

Just trying to decide if im going to soil , or if im going to go for some form of clay pebble and water scenario havent got a pump tho so thinking im going to have limited options :/


----------



## UKHG (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> where is everyone !


howard and byrne
lawrence street
york
01904 431421


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> mate honestly , there not worth the electric, you can get a oz plus of a normal plant with NO veg and NO fucking about with lights if you stick it in a pot and 12/12 it from seed .... i did a auto and after 8 weeks got a 8th .. waste of time ....


I have a cutting of kc36 (photoperiod) i might put that in with the autos and see what the difference is. Hope i dont screw up and get an 8th lol seen some real nice ones a local lad near me is pulled 2.5oz per plant in 8weeks, hense me jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

UKRG said:


> howard and byrne
> lawrence street
> york
> 01904 431421


nice one man, not to far aswell .... fuckin wanker police , want me to go to leicester mag court to try n take my licence ... leicester is like hour n half away from me in a car... how the fuck am i meant to get there n back with 4 days notice ? especially if they plan on banning me ......... might just drive it n say fuck em


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

u can drive there mate uve not been proven guilty yet 

Think its time i got involved in nutes abit more only ever used this bio bloom. Sigh done to much reading tonight already


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> u can drive there mate uve not been proven guilty yet
> 
> Think its time i got involved in nutes abit more only ever used this bio bloom. Sigh done to much reading tonight already


cant drive back though if guilty n got no one to drive my car back !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> cant drive back though if guilty n got no one to drive my car back !


can you not ring one of those taxi service that drive u home in ur car ?


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 14, 2011)

hey ppl jst found this uk page jst signed up to this site


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> hey ppl jst found this uk page jst signed up to this site


Welcome to the site dude so where abouts are u north south midlands ?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive started a new grow thread autos with cfl ,both new to me so any pointers welcome, i know insults and crude humour are more your style but if u get a funny 5 minutes


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 14, 2011)

Dude? im a lady lol Im in the east, Essex


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Dude? im a lady lol Im in the east, Essex


fine dudette if you wanna be picky  i did wonder but thought it might have been a plant reference


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh i'l let u off then lol. u kno much abt canna nutrients?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

Nope afraid not never been down that route there is a few people here that use canna tho. You got a grow under way ?


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 14, 2011)

yeh my 1st eva 1 bt nt sure ow much nutrients to use :S


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> yeh my 1st eva 1 bt nt sure ow much nutrients to use :S


Well a general guideline is 2ml per litre but it really depends your better off waiting till morning theres not many people about this time of night and if there is their too mashed to post lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 14, 2011)

Just had some investment into my new grow so will be getting more lights 2mrw happy days


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Dude? im a lady lol Im in the east, Essex


Finally...another member from my part of the country lol, didnt ever think one would arrive lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;MeGD7r6s-zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeGD7r6s-zU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Just wanna give them a whirl mate never tried them before and heard it works out alot quicker plus it saves some
> fucking about no transplanting pissing about with lights jsut set it up let it go


None of this needed with regular plants, exact same proceedure as with auto's if 12/12 from seed. I'd just say go with regular stuff and grow lovely genetics 



RobbieP said:


> where is everyone !


I was dreaming i was a salvage diver. You?



Saerimmner said:


> Finally...another member from my part of the country lol, didnt ever think one would arrive lmao


----------



## Airwave (Sep 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> [video=youtube;MeGD7r6s-zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeGD7r6s-zU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


lol.

That guy went from a profesional in the use of firearms to being such a fucking liability the guy wouldn't even hand him the rifle


----------



## delvite (Sep 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> [video=youtube;MeGD7r6s-zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeGD7r6s-zU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


 errrr evry1 take care wit guns m'kaaay


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I was dreaming i was a salvage diver. You?


sat at my computer waiting for people ... obviously  salvage owt interesting ? lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

waiting for what people........?


----------



## CannaChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all, new UK grower... just finished up some AK48 & Pineapple Chunk, embarking on some sort of Kush next, to be considered. Judging by my forum habits of late, youll be seeing alot of me on here, seems a nice active forum and I hope to be a part of it  
take care,
cannachameleon


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

welcome ... good thing you are reptilian you'll need the thick skin for this place..

good luck...

throw some images up of your last grow.



CannaChameleon said:


> Hi all, new UK grower... just finished up some AK48 & Pineapple Chunk, embarking on some sort of Kush next, to be considered. Judging by my forum habits of late, youll be seeing alot of me on here, seems a nice active forum and I hope to be a part of it
> take care,
> cannachameleon


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 15, 2011)

those who complain bt prices, consider ureself lucky,
1/8 for Fourty quid...
now thats a rip off


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

haha like that guy who got "a half" in manchester for £60 and thought he was getting ripped off.. half of a half of a half maybe....




loophole68 said:


> those who complain bt prices, consider ureself lucky,
> 1/8 for Fourty quid...
> now thats a rip off


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

my outdoors are budding now...


3eyes said:


> 12-12 starts Sept in the UK so you would have to have the shortest flowering time possible i know a few peeps that have done it but it's to much hassle for me


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning bitches / afternoon i finally fell asleep didnt last fucking long tho ! lol Sae i was gonna pm u dude chick alert in essex grows weed ! then i though nopw nope your not in school no more otb  but yeah u inbox was full u pleb  time for wakey bakey


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 15, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Dude? im a lady lol Im in the east, Essex


Hey nice to have another uk female here lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 15, 2011)

whats up all,good morning uk,afternoon lol.
Im thinking of changing nuts from ionics to ghe range what do youz think


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 15, 2011)

boygeorge lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

Right guys just bought a 300w cfl i planned just to let it dangle from its lead , but the mother fucker is huge , so now i need to support it any ideas ? pics of light in sig.


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> haha like that guy who got "a half" in manchester for £60 and thought he was getting ripped off.. half of a half of a half maybe....


 very true mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

rw357 said:


> Hi everyone, been trying to have a look into possibility of an outdoor guerrilla grow next "summer", anyone know of any outdoor uk grow journals etc? do it them selves? or have any general thoughts on the likelihood of it even been worth a try (don't get me wrong i'm up for a challenge but want to be realistic)? Would be in the northern half of uk so not even like its going to be on south coast or something like that.
> 
> Any advice or exerience would be appreciated


its the uk not california theres 60+ million people on this tiny island i dont beleive that it can be done to completion with ease a guerilla grow in the uk that secret spot you think no1 no's will be somebody else dog walking route etc


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

any seen falling skies? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falling_Skies looks worth a watch.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> haha like that guy who got "a half" in manchester for £60 and thought he was getting ripped off.. half of a half of a half maybe....


65 a half, 120 a oz yeah bout 7-8yrs ago lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

yeh... been watching it... not too bad.. not too bad at all



newuserlol said:


> any seen falling skies? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falling_Skies looks worth a watch.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh... been watching it... not too bad.. not too bad at all


yeah mantz some1 recommended to me yday almost finished downloading it now, spielberg directs it i think?

theres some fuckin naughtyness coming up in season 2 of games n thrones, poxy thing aint out till next april i dont think tho, that authour is a ruthless bastard kills off people you just dont expect.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

Need to find myself a decent series to watch sat in silence whilst trying not to slice my fingers off.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

yeh hahah like i said.. don't become too attached to any characters...



newuserlol said:


> yeah mantz some1 recommended to me yday almost finished downloading it now, spielberg directs it i think?
> 
> theres some fuckin naughtyness coming up in season 2 of games n thrones, poxy thing aint out till next april i dont think tho, that authour is a ruthless bastard kills off people you just dont expect.


yeh get game of thrones..




Ontheball said:


> Need to find myself a decent series to watch sat in silence whilst trying not to slice my fingers off.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah i no m8 but i really wasnt expecting it lol same as poor ol ned lol im a game of thrones addict now lol just starting the 3rd book.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

i really can't be arsed reading.. the minute i pick up a book i fall asleep.. haha
i think i'm just gonna try get the audiobooks and give it a listen...



newuserlol said:


> yeah i no m8 but i really wasnt expecting it lol same as poor ol ned lol im a game of thrones addict now lol just starting the 3rd book.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i really can't be arsed reading.. the minute i pick up a book i fall asleep.. haha
> i think i'm just gonna try get the audiobooks and give it a listen...


the audio books are all on the torrent sites easy enough to download but didnt like the voice of the person reading it and plus i read quite fast.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

that's always the shit one ... when the dick reading is like boring monotone cunt



newuserlol said:


> the audio books are all on the torrent sites easy enough to download but didnt like the voice of the person reading it and plus i read quite fast.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that's always the shit one ... when the dick reading is like boring monotone cunt


yeah m8 every character sounds the fuckng same lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

it should be like the satnav .. where you can homer reading to you or darth vader and shit... hahahah



newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 every character sounds the fuckng same lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

do you know who read the one you had?

apparently the one by Roy Dotrice is good? bah who knows.. might just dump the pdfs on the missus' kindle

...will probably have to pry it from her cold dead fingers though...



newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 every character sounds the fuckng same lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> do you know who read the one you had?
> 
> apparently the one by Roy Dotrice is good? bah who knows.. might just dump the pdfs on the missus' kindle
> 
> ...will probably have to pry it from her cold dead fingers though...


yeah its that roy dotrice i didnt like m8,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Hey nice to have another uk female here lol


Hey nice to have 2 uk females here x lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey nice to have 2 uk females here x lmao


thats 3 with you aswel pukka lol

hows ya doing?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> fuck sambs... for a minute i thought they had got you...
> 
> Sick internet 'troll' who posted vile messages and videos taunting the death of teenagers is jailed for 18 WEEKS
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2036935/Natasha-MacBryde-death-Facebook-internet-troll-Sean-Duffy-jailed.html#ixzz1XvmBMjIu


mantz got me good lol thought u might like this 1 pukka


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

the funny thing is when i read it... i immediately thought of you... and the more i read... i was like oh shit... then i saw he was from reading and i was like naaahhh haha



newuserlol said:


> mantz got me good lol thought u might like this 1 pukka


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 15, 2011)

Thought u fell asleep mantz when u read. lol

@Sambo, I thought u fall asleep coz the amount of livers and psyco u smoke washed down with the finest Glens.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

i drink that other cheap vods anyway imperial, there was shitloads of fake glens going around the south for ages put me off abit so its nuffing but the finest imperial vods for me lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 15, 2011)

Imperial Vodka. Few of them and a few liver doobs you turn into an Imperial Storm trooper.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2011)

just dropped me 6wk old laptop smashed the screen right up, and im not even pissed???? im declaring drink o clock i need a fucking drink..................


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> just dropped me 6wk old laptop smashed the screen right up, and im not even pissed???? im declaring drink o clock i need a fucking drink..................


haha you do now ! sort them shakes out lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> my outdoors are budding now...


That's because it's September lol, i just hope they have a chance to finish if you do any outdoor next year Kev go for autos and put them in earlier so they get the summer sun (if we're lucky enough) to ripen the buds and get the maximum out of them


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> just dropped me 6wk old laptop smashed the screen right up, and im not even pissed???? im declaring drink o clock i need a fucking drink..................


Sambo your a fucking liability when your sober sort ya self out and have a drink lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> just dropped me 6wk old laptop smashed the screen right up, and im not even pissed???? im declaring drink o clock i need a fucking drink..................


fucking love the avy mate hahahaha


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

ahhhhh shiiiiiiii 



newuserlol said:


> just dropped me 6wk old laptop smashed the screen right up, and im not even pissed???? im declaring drink o clock i need a fucking drink..................


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

no1 helped me wiv mu nutrients  lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

what is the question...?

some of us are old and forget easily.. the rest are just stoned and forget easy..



hazeylady said:


> no1 helped me wiv mu nutrients  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 15, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> no1 helped me wiv mu nutrients  lol


what do you need help with ?


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

im gna be usin canna vega nd flores nutes i jst need to kno wen to start usin them nd ow much.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

what medium are you using? soil? if so what soil?



hazeylady said:


> im gna be usin canna vega nd flores nutes i jst need to kno wen to start usin them nd ow much.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

im usin multi purpose soil frm b&q ( this was recommended to me)


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

what size pots are they in? 
how old are they? 
are you planning on transplanting?

we need information to answer your question


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

i put them in a dome monday to av cme up 2 avent, they r jst in small plastic cups iam gna transplant, they wil be goin into a grow tent


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

oh nd if u need to kno i did germinate b4 puttin into soil


----------



## nog (Sep 15, 2011)

yes, been on this fucking thread so long.


mantiszn said:


> what is the question...?
> 
> some of us are old and forget easily.. the rest are just stoned and forget easy..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

i'm not familiar with canna range.. there are some folk on here who are though...

but i'm guessing with that soil you probably not going to need to feed for at least 3-4 weeks.. maybe longer if you are transplanting into fresh soil during this time...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

Does the soil have any nutrients included? A lot have 4 weeks odd of food included. Personally i don't bother giving my plants till they need them, that is to say like 2 months into their life  You can give them nutes, say 1/2 the dose the bottle tells you from when they're say 6" tall, some plants can take it earlier some later, trial and error is the best way to learn 

It would appear that this drunk stoned waste of space, that is to say me, well it appears i actually have some cooking skills  that is to say i made one kick ass soup that was loved by one and all, and i had no freaking idea what i was doing. Got into work a touch stoned today tut tut, and jut stood over the hob gradually adding more and more things into the suacepan. That's how it should be done 

Just weighing up my now dry hash, 20g  quite impressed by mixing by hand as opposed to using a drill etc.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

what? YA MUGGY CUNT



nog said:


> yes, been on this fucking thread so long.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

happydays it may only be a fooking 8th compare to what i was ment to get but i just got some fully cure lemz


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

and it shows just took me 30 mins to realise im watching some shit fishing program on quest LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

I went fishing the other day  it was shit, moment we arrived the wind kicked in and it started raining. Didn't help that all the fish were like 3 inches long. Just ended up leaving em on the hook and casting in the hope of using it as prey for smoething rather monsterous. No game. 

I really want to get out to the tropics or such and do some fun drunken private boat sea fishing  Who wants to chip in?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I went fishing the other day  it was shit, moment we arrived the wind kicked in and it started raining. Didn't help that all the fish were like 3 inches long. Just ended up leaving em on the hook and casting in the hope of using it as prey for smoething rather monsterous. No game.
> 
> I really want to get out to the tropics or such and do some fun drunken private boat sea fishing  Who wants to chip in?


No real chip in required i live next to the sea i have access to a boat. just bring bags of bud


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

I was rather thinking lushous blue water big game fish all that lot. Not bloody cod fishing in the Bristol Channel  sod that, i want to goto the gulf of mexico


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I was rather thinking lushous blue water big game fish all that lot. Not bloody cod fishing in the Bristol Channel  sod that, i want to goto the gulf of mexico


heh i live in a nice area lol bristol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

but im guessing u mean like marlin and swordfish etc etc etc


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never understood the Bristol Channels name sake. It's a city somewhere, and then a whole huge massive thing of water called after it, doesn't compute, seems more like the Devon Channel than Bristol Channel.

And i ent fucking fishing in the North Sea!

And yes, marlin, fish worth catching 
[youtube]YQWZnHRK4lI[/youtube]


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

fank u 4 the advice


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I was rather thinking lushous blue water big game fish all that lot. Not bloody cod fishing in the Bristol Channel  sod that, i want to goto the gulf of mexico


I fished for cod in the Bristol channel years ago it was fucking cold and you end up with more conga than cod lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

There will be no more from me if you don't sort out your fucking language!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> There will be no more from me if you don't sort out your fucking language!


No fucking problem, i'll fucking get it under fucking control as soon as i fucking can lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> No fucking problem, i'll fucking get it under fucking control as soon as i fucking can lol


Was talkiong to hazylady with her damned chavy text talk  Anyone that types like that, well fuck manners, they ought to drown and improve the world!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've never understood the Bristol Channels name sake. It's a city somewhere, and then a whole huge massive thing of water called after it, doesn't compute, seems more like the Devon Channel than Bristol Channel.
> 
> And i ent fucking fishing in the North Sea!


Hahaha im on the south right on the edge of the solent theres a main river running into the sea harbour so we get a good mix of all fish thanks to sea water / sea-fresh / fresh all within a mile of each other and it takes less than 15 mins to hit deepwaters you wouldnt believe some of the grim shit weve got fucking about in our waters lol i worked the local fish mongers one summer was actually a good laugh but i havent been in the sea since lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

I was a fish monger and butcher for 3 years odd. Courtesy of the fish monger side of it, i'm now scared to go in the sea, why are they all so fucking spikey!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Was talkiong to hazylady with her damned chavy text talk  Anyone that types like that, well fuck manners, they ought to drown and improve the world!


shes not even that good at it lol 

(+vice)


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

:-O charming


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a middle to upper class gentleman  we'll have none of that. Haha, i will happily admit i deplore people who have the inability to write their native language  fuck "well you understood" i could sock you in the face with a 2 by 4 and i think you'd understand my message equally well 

You crossed the 3  a post rule, now you're gonna get some. It's like a punch in the nose over the internet, it won't do anything but you'll live with it forever!

Supermarkets are making me drink with their cheapness  bastards! ?  whoo


----------



## UKHG (Sep 15, 2011)

so evening guys
sorted id been UNDERwatering them! look nice again now thank fook!

how is everyone this rather nice yorkshire evening!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

Im dandy, i've lamb in the oven and have a box of forero rocher in sight  

Who of you watch Broken Lizards films?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

ttt your one odd mofo.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thats 3 with you aswel pukka lol
> 
> hows ya doing?


Not bad at all matey hows you?..........lonely im guessin lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Morning bitches / afternoon i finally fell asleep didnt last fucking long tho ! lol Sae i was gonna pm u dude chick alert in essex grows weed ! then i though nopw nope your not in school no more otb  but yeah u inbox was full u pleb  time for wakey bakey


Haha im already taken mate so nothing like that, be nice to have someone to chat to though that knows the area an someone to swap cuts n stuff with tho lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

This is probably a really stupid question but how do people put that mylar shit up is it self backing ? 0_o


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ttt your one odd mofo.


That i cannot deny  As i say though, i blame the alcohol, when sobre i'm just a boring cunt, when drunk i just start spouting any old hoohar that comes to mind 

[youtube]UmdLV_CmePE[/youtube]


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha im already taken mate so nothing like that, be nice to have someone to chat to though that knows the area an someone to swap cuts n stuff with tho lol


cant wait for the day someone near me casually rocks up on here lol if only to buy more weed !

( i dont normally kill moths but this mother fucker will not sit still ! )


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2011)

Here ya go Hazeylady.....

*Hydro Vega Directions of Use*

*Directions of use*


Shake bottle well before use
Fill nutrient reservoir with water
Add Hydro Vega to the nutrient reservoir with the dilution ratio 1 : 250 (400 ml A and 400 ml B per 100 L of water) Add Hydro Vega A to the nutrient reservoir Stir well, then add Hydro Vega B Hard Again, stir well and let mixture stand for some hours
The EC of Hydro Vega dissolved in (tap) water varies between 1,5 - 2,4 mS (= the solution EC + the water EC)
Recommended pH: 5,2 - 6,2
When growing intensively drip feed the plants 1 - 3 times a day with this nutrient and make sure the drain will be between 10% and 20% and/or flush with water every 1 - 2 weeks. In general this means 3 - 5 L of nutrient per m² per day
*Hydro Flores Directions of Use*

*Directions of use*


Shake bottle well before use
Fill nutrient reservoir with water
Add Hydro Flores to the nutrient reservoir with the dilution ratio 1 : 250 (400 ml A and 400 ml B per 100 L of water) Add Hydro Flores A to the nutrient reservoir Stir well, then add Hydro Flores B Again, stir well and let mixture stand for some hours
The EC of Hydro Flores dissolved in (tap) water varies between 1,8 - 2,7 mS (= the solution EC + the water EC)
Recommended pH: 5,2 - 6,2
When growing intensively drip feed the plants 1-3 times a day with this nutrient and make sure the drain will be between 10% and 20% and/or flush with water every 1-2 weeks. In general this means 4-6 litre of nutrient per m² per day
*Storage, health & safety and other directions*


CANNA developed Hydro Vega specially for the growing phase of the plant
Do not mix A & B concentrate directly; Insoluble combinations will occur which the plant cannot absorb
Store closed in a dark and frost-proof place (UV light breaks down iron chelates in the nutrient)
Keep out of reach of children


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> mantz got me good lol thought u might like this 1 pukka


Fukkin quality mant lmao!!


----------



## ben717 (Sep 15, 2011)

south west anyone?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

ben717 said:


> south west anyone?


um yes 



(is this sae pulling my leg lol)


----------



## ben717 (Sep 15, 2011)

nope just a poor ole newbie  haha devon ?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

ben717 said:


> nope just a poor ole newbie  haha devon ?


more south central mate  know for a fact theres a few guys on here out ur way tho


----------



## UKHG (Sep 15, 2011)

S.Yorks here!!! )


----------



## ben717 (Sep 15, 2011)

devons the place to be


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

im on south coast i can see the isle of wight


----------



## UKHG (Sep 15, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im on south coast i can see the isle of wight


:jealouse:


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

UKRG said:


> :jealouse:


bah i take it for granted cant seem to leave it tho


----------



## UKHG (Sep 15, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> bah i take it for granted cant seem to leave it tho



fancy a exchnage!LOL


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fancy a exchnage!LOL


 if u wanna pay the rent of a house somewhere else for a room in a shared house be my guest believe i need to move its to expensive but my whole life is here.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 15, 2011)

UKRG said:


> S.Yorks here!!! )


Snap!.................................................


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

remember dogging is illegal lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Snap!.................................................




awsome buddy!!!



Ontheball said:


> remember dogging is illegal lol


better than sheep!!! bahhh


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you and Goodnight.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 15, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Thank you and Goodnight.


tc pal nice 1


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

are you talking about me? lol


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 15, 2011)

hazeylady you need the 'terra flores', and 'terra vega' if ya in soil.... not hydro flores , or aqua flores.....

TMS


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 15, 2011)

yepp thats is what i have


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

'gooooood mornin rui'


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mornin all shit weather this way but who gives a fuck my garden is buzzin with good vibes!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

good mornin uk growers..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good mornin uk growers..


Mornin brutha wots happenin your garden woke u up?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

lol not yet it only cums on at 9.41 am lol..


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good mornin uk growers..


 mornin kev ......... ive got the energy of........lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

lol delvite hows the garden..


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

new plan ppl..... 1 x candy cush mother with 1x160w cfl ..... and 1 x dna lemon mother with the same. i was reading a bit more in depth about what i was talkin bowt the other day and err....... no lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol delvite hows the garden..


 bare atm m8 gutted but got the cole train mother away so..... cuts soon yippeeeeeee


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

nice mate whats it like to grow that cole train..


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice mate whats it like to grow that cole train..


 virgin wi this 1 lol...... but the read up is good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol not yet it only cums on at 9.41 am lol..


U not runnin through the night?


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

9.00am skin up me finks


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

no like em during the day plus when the choppers over at night theres no heat signature...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no like em during the day plus when the choppers over at night theres no heat signature...


Bro them choppers aint after your op bro trust me probly sum little skank burgling house and shit but your chioce !! You know you could save electicity runnin from 7pm to 7am


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no like em during the day plus when the choppers over at night theres no heat signature...


 i find it better to manage temps too


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

yea but not bothered about that plus got kids so noice at night aint a option plus id rather be peranoid and reduce risk of bein caught plus ive taken extra step with extra insulation and refective material..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

temps never go over 72 in the day hot outside or not lol


delvite said:


> i find it better to manage temps too


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2011)

2 hours kip ... drunken blood test ... fuckin shit day!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning guys, Billy was introduced to a volcano thing last night. Now u guys know Im not a big smoker but I was like......WHERE HAVE U BEEN ALL MY LIFE. It was Super Silver Haze and I loved it. I have now found the proper way to smoke weed. Fuck smoking joints and getting stoned. Vape the shit and get high. I hit the giggles as did every other cunt, Aye laughing at me.lol My smile was ear to ear. Downside is that I was pretty confused at the end of the night, like trying to take off my jeansa.lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> temps never go over 72 in the day hot outside or not lol


 sorry m8 thinkin bacwards if u get me lol, 1 ov my kids stumbled onto daddys secret garden but she nt old enuf so she no em as 'beasts' lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

lol mornin bill.... very good night lol my friend got one of them they a defo thumbs up....... all the high none of the carbon mmmmmmmmm


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bro them choppers aint after your op bro trust me probly sum little skank burgling house and shit but your chioce !! You know you could save electicity runnin from 7pm to 7am



yeh leki is cheaper from 8pm-8am
also if ur leki runs out between those times the lieki is not allowed to go off safetey or sum shit so no lights down time


----------



## del66666 (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys, Billy was introduced to a volcano thing last night. Now u guys know Im not a big smoker but I was like......WHERE HAVE U BEEN ALL MY LIFE. It was Super Silver Haze and I loved it. I have now found the proper way to smoke weed. Fuck smoking joints and getting stoned. Vape the shit and get high. I hit the giggles as did every other cunt, Aye laughing at me.lol My smile was ear to ear. Downside is that I was pretty confused at the end of the night, like trying to take off my jeansa.lol


viva le volcano............


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning ladies , well shit my wages got fucked up i hate this job im finding another !

I think my kc36 cut was taken to far into flower it looks healthy but just isnt doing shit its about a month old now but have only just given it a light to sit under.

I need to try this volcano shit , i know it sounds silly but i sat with a huge 8th of some dankest dank last night didnt feel stoned. if that volcano shit gets me laughing im defo in !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not bad at all matey hows you?..........lonely im guessin lol


well seeing as the thread full of girls n he-shes like yaself nowdays and the songs apropreate well it seems it when im singing it to my empty imperial bottle lol

[video=youtube;gfWCaqTHIoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfWCaqTHIoE[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Morning ladies , well shit my wages got fucked up i hate this job im finding another !
> 
> I think my kc36 cut was taken to far into flower it looks healthy but just isnt doing shit its about a month old now but have only just given it a light to sit under.
> 
> I need to try this volcano shit , i know it sounds silly but i sat with a huge 8th of some dankest dank last night didnt feel stoned. if that volcano shit gets me laughing im defo in !


job?!? dont swear in the thread please lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> well seeing as the thread full of girls n he-shes like yaself nowdays and the songs apropreate well it seems it when im singing it to my empty imperial bottle lol
> 
> [video=youtube;gfWCaqTHIoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfWCaqTHIoE[/video]


theres hermie and theres fucking gay.




newuserlol said:


> job?!? dont swear in the thread please lol


hahah yeah right if i hada proper grow space i wouldnt be working bud.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

does a propergator really need a light above??? ive taken many clones but always with a t5 or 250cfl above am using me t5 for veg and theres no space to get the prop in too, ja think a clone will root with just the heatpad and light from a room?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> does a propergator really need a light above??? ive taken many clones but always with a t5 or 250cfl above am using me t5 for veg and theres no space to get the prop in too, ja think a clone will root with just the heatpad and light from a room?


I reckon so m8. What about a window sill?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> does a propergator really need a light above??? ive taken many clones but always with a t5 or 250cfl above am using me t5 for veg and theres no space to get the prop in too, ja think a clone will root with just the heatpad and light from a room?


you'll be more than fine bud when ever i take cuttings i literatly cut em throw em in a pint glass of water and leave them on top of the tv until i have roots.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

Put it on the windowsill or get a lamp mate hangin or it will be sound, my heat mat turned up yest how long do I leave it on for again?
Cant see the vid on me phone ya puff what is it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Put it on the windowsill or get a lamp mate hangin or it will be sound, my heat mat turned up yest how long do I leave it on for again?
> Cant see the vid on me phone ya puff what is it?


Its a video of Sambo giving himself a blowjob. Ive heard hes had ribs removed.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Put it on the windowsill or get a lamp mate hangin or it will be sound, my heat mat turned up yest how long do I leave it on for again?
> Cant see the vid on me phone ya puff what is it?


i moved the plants around n got it under the t5 its only ur pyscho ne way dont matter if it dies lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

I no your lyin bill he's a right fat cunt no chance of that at all! Lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

Any of you bastards pony people? I need some tips for today... 

Got myself some nice White powdery tip so far..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I no your lyin bill he's a right fat cunt no chance of that at all! Lol


that is actually me in the avatar on a good day mind lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

I take that back sorry good friend hows my psyco? Lol
Heat mats come what do I do?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Any of you bastards pony people? I need some tips for today...
> 
> Got myself some nice White powdery tip so far..


superbill to the rescue....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I take that back sorry good friend hows my psyco? Lol
> Heat mats come what do I do?


lol 15mins outa every hr m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Sambo whats the history of the livers/blues. I was convinced that it was a pheno of NL#5, but this fat cunt slated me last night and says the guys who made NL#5 never realesed it to the public. Fat cunt, I bit my tounge tho


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Any of you bastards pony people? I need some tips for today...
> 
> Got myself some nice White powdery tip so far..


Funny enough Im off to Ayr races today but the card isn't that good. White powder mantz before 12pm??? Junkie. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo whats the history of the livers/blues. I was convinced that it was a pheno of NL#5, but this fat cunt slated me last night and says the guys who made NL#5 never realesed it to the public. Fat cunt, I bit my tounge tho


you are right bill its a pheno of northan lights from 1988/89 from sensi this information i got not me personally but got from the person who brought the livers to the site and also claims to no the person who found the pheno.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

Lingfield bah.

Not touched the White yet just burning a hole in me pocket



supersillybilly said:


> Funny enough Im off to Ayr races today but the card isn't that good. White powder mantz before 12pm??? Junkie. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Lingfield bah.
> 
> Not touched the White yet just burning a hole in me pocket


u no youve already had a sneaky line so stop lying lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahhh you got me



newuserlol said:


> u no youve already had a sneaky line so stop lying lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

hahah never done that shit my housemates love a bitta white they love it less when there skint tho ill stick to me weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

ive never been to no horse racing events far too low class for that lol but aint they getting abit hot on sniffing at them was reading something about it not soo long ago


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Fucking weed is more expensive than white. Anyway tip for the day is Serene Oasis(spelling) 14.10 at Ayr. Old guy who does the greyhounds told me alot of Bookies are going to put big money on it at the last minute


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

I herd same sambo of some of my footy mates that no mr livers


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

I watched CSI Miami one time and cut a long story short they traced Cocaine back to a guy who killed a Jockey. Turns out they put cocaine on the horses neck and it mongs them out and runs slower. Might have been a dream but Im pretty sure it was CSI. Im going to google it now.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

Who brought the livers to the sight sambo?.....might no the guy lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

ben717 said:


> nope just a poor ole newbie  haha devon ?


oy! less u know the less the police know

lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I herd same sambo of some of my footy mates that no mr livers


yeah i did think it was bout as close to the truth as ya gonna get that info i posted came from a reliable source, its like i fink i seen u say before tho you can get good n bad livers cause theres good n bad growers ive tasted it grown by 4-5 different people now n mediums,growing skill,conditions can affect even the mighty livers lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

Wish i never fucked my credit up all these years ago could really do with a loan now  fuck sake gonna have todo things the hardway


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Fucking hell it wasnt a dream.lolololol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Oscar brought it here Pukka


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

hahah i have to take serious time to consider if somethings i dreamt or if they actually happened lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Wish i never fucked my credit up all these years ago could really do with a loan now  fuck sake gonna have todo things the hardway


provedent or greenwood but ur pay back double.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

Im off to Skegness later for the wknd bit a boozin bit of fishin  .........only prob is the plants im waterin before I go and there gettin it every other day at the min...you think theyl be or8 till monday??.......and will the clones be?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> provedent or greenwood but ur pay back double.


i dunno if i can bring myself todo the provi and the most theyll give u first go is like 500 i want like 2k


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im off to Skegness later for the wknd bit a boozin bit of fishin  .........only prob is the plants im waterin before I go and there gettin it every other day at the min...you think theyl be or8 till monday??.......and will the clones be?


they will be fine m8 just give em a good soaking not just a misting pick up the peat pellet n spray on n all around it.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/171082-people-found-my-plants.html

^^^^pmsl anyone read this shit im sat here pmpnts


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

hahahahahahaha...........Provie. Fucking hiding behind the couch when THAT car pulls up. Listen if u want a good bump. Payday loans. Wonga, poundstillpocket, 24/7 moneybox, wagedayadvance to name a few. Most of these companies are large American investment firms. They do not CCJ and will sell the debt on pretty fast to scum debt collectors. Just tell them to go fuck your mother. Me and all my m8's have ripped every single one possible. I got about £4k as did alot of friends


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahahahaha...........Provie. Fucking hiding behind the couch when THAT car pulls up. Listen if u want a good bump. Payday loans. Wonga, poundstillpocket, 24/7 moneybox, wagedayadvance to name a few. Most of these companies are large American investment firms. They do not CCJ and will sell the debt on pretty fast to scum debt collectors. Just tell them to go fuck your mother. Me and all my m8's have ripped every single one possible. I got about £4k as did alot of friends


sounds like a plan i do like abit of free money and fuck hiding just answer the door n say im not paying as polite as ya mood on the day takes ya lol its just another baliff letter that you then get the missus to ring up n say he was a ex whos gone and this is his forwarding address.....


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahahahaha...........Provie. Fucking hiding behind the couch when THAT car pulls up. Listen if u want a good bump. Payday loans. Wonga, poundstillpocket, 24/7 moneybox, wagedayadvance to name a few. Most of these companies are large American investment firms. They do not CCJ and will sell the debt on pretty fast to scum debt collectors. Just tell them to go fuck your mother. Me and all my m8's have ripped every single one possible. I got about £4k as did alot of friends



awww billy your a twat lol youve got me tempted, my bad crdit etc comes from when i was 17 got myself 8k of finance and cards wanked it all laughed it off, not laughing now tho unless i just start the cycle again things arent far from being wiped lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Sambo I tell u wonga will put £400 in your account in 15mins. Its a deffo, then phone the bank and say u lost your card, then they cant get money out when it due to be repaid. Say u work at my work. Give my number and Ill verify, thats even if they phone.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> awww billy your a twat lol youve got me tempted, my bad crdit etc comes from when i was 17 got myself 8k of finance and cards wanked it all laughed it off, not laughing now tho unless i just start the cycle again things arent far from being wiped lol


 
If you got credit at 17, Ill get all that wiped.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If you got credit at 17, Ill get all that wiped.


yeah man was probably 18 yeah i typod lol stoned didnt realise.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo I tell u wonga will put £400 in your account in 15mins. Its a deffo, then phone the bank and say u lost your card, then they cant get money out when it due to be repaid. Say u work at my work. Give my number and Ill verify, thats even if they phone.lol


pm me the numbers again please m8 i could do with 400quid.


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

yee haw dept free fr the mo.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

Back to work na lads be bk inabit


----------



## lexros (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahahahaha...........Provie. Fucking hiding behind the couch when THAT car pulls up. Listen if u want a good bump. Payday loans. Wonga, poundstillpocket, 24/7 moneybox, wagedayadvance to name a few. Most of these companies are large American investment firms. They do not CCJ and will sell the debt on pretty fast to scum debt collectors. Just tell them to go fuck your mother. Me and all my m8's have ripped every single one possible. I got about £4k as did alot of friends


sounds good but wont they never leave you alone?


----------



## delvite (Sep 16, 2011)

do u fink the national lotto would fund an 'R.U.I LOANSTORE' they always throwin money into crazy shit lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

lexros said:


> sounds good but wont they never leave you alone?


Im very well versed is Debt law. Now all they need is a valid UK address and all you say is that u will only deal in writing and tell them to remove all phone number from your account, good old ICO(data protection) Jobs a good un


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

society is a cunt. that is all.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im very well versed is Debt law. Now all they need is a valid UK address and all you say is that u will only deal in writing and tell them to remove all phone number from your account, good old ICO(data protection) Jobs a good un


bill is it like 6 years innit and ur debts are auto wiped or something aint they ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

i heard something like that never beleived it but it actually happend or it must have, i fucked up my credit rating when 18 6-7yrs later a different bank obviously lol offered me me credit cards and cheque garentee card i then fucked it all up again lmao


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> bill is it like 6 years innit and ur debts are auto wiped or something aint they ?


YES thats coorect

norton finance borrow 100 pay 140 bak


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i heard something like that never beleived it but it actually happend or it must have, i fucked up my credit rating when 18 6-7yrs later a different bank obviously lol offered me me credit cards and cheque garentee card i then fucked it all up again lmao



hahaha sounds exactly like something i would do.

well ive heard of it before , i dont live were my letters go but there seems to be less , less calls too either that or they just fed up of ringing and getting no answer for years on end lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahaha sounds exactly like something i would do.
> 
> well ive heard of it before , i dont live were my letters go but there seems to be less , less calls too either that or they just fed up of ringing and getting no answer for years on end lol


yeh i did the same in my youth chek garuntees mobile phone contracts the works
best thing to do................................. get all the doostep loans u can most wont give u more than 100 to start with go to buy as you view for a big fukoff lcd/led tele brighthouse ect ect
go to citizens advise pay 70 qwid go bankrupt then they can take shit off u for not paying and only lasts for 5 yrs !!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh i did the same in my youth chek garuntees mobile phone contracts the works
> best thing to do................................. get all the doostep loans u can most wont give u more than 100 to start with go to buy as you view for a big fukoff lcd/led tele brighthouse ect ect
> go to citizens advise pay 70 qwid go bankrupt then they can take shit off u for not paying and only lasts for 5 yrs !!!


im fairly certain its £280 to start the bankrupt process cuz remember laughing at it with my x mrs thinking , how i recon they think we can pay for this how lol.

i do need to look into my debts really but whilst im in my hazy bubble i happy in the thought that eventually theyll be wiped.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im fairly certain its £280 to start the bankrupt process cuz remember laughing at it with my x mrs thinking , how i recon they think we can pay for this how lol.
> 
> i do need to look into my debts really but whilst im in my hazy bubble i happy in the thought that eventually theyll be wiped.


yeh thers 2 diffrent rates for the bakruptcy one is inded 280 but thers one for us benefit heads about 90 qwid shit she only told me 2 weeks ago and i cant remember damn u ganga!

[video=youtube;4pXfHLUlZf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 16, 2011)

remember the debt law in uk is diff across the border.montag uk lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

little update of mi thread


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

it just generally seems life is easier if u let the system take care off u make me wanna give up working so bad.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

wow fuck 100bulbs.com what a fucking joke £30 delivery the orders that bloody much arseholes.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> wow fuck 100bulbs.com what a fucking joke £30 delivery the orders that bloody much arseholes.


try see if u can find a online voucher code thingy


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

UKRG said:


> try see if u can find a online voucher code thingy


its ok m8 think ive found a winner but theres not much info on cfl growing strangely. theres alot of people failing at it tho haha.

Bare in mind ive got other bulbs so i dont mind these arent the most powerful but what ive selected below is correct isnt it?

(im gonna be shit useless all fucking day got to high to early damint)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004M3KAJW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3NULJPPY9V74C

i plan to get 4 bulbs so this is looking like a better option.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/2700k-6400k-adaptor-Grow-light/dp/B005BRHNBG/ref=sr_1_68?ie=UTF8&m=A3NULJPPY9V74C&s=generic&qid=1316172354&sr=1-68


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> its ok m8 think ive found a winner but theres not much info on cfl growing strangely. theres alot of people failing at it tho haha.
> 
> Bare in mind ive got other bulbs so i dont mind these arent the most powerful but what ive selected below is correct isnt it?
> 
> ...



u seen them 300 watters u can get ther like hps size frikin good if u ask me think thez like 125 watts too but ther huge!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CFL-Grow-Light-125w-Veg-bulb-lamp-propagation-/250850729180?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a67de5cdc
not much more than the price of ures


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

UKRG said:


> u seen them 300 watters u can get ther like hps size frikin good if u ask me think thez like 125 watts too but ther huge!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CFL-Grow-Light-125w-Veg-bulb-lamp-propagation-/250850729180?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a67de5cdc
> not much more than the price of ures



heh take a look at my sig dude


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 16, 2011)

dont go with that 4 cfl lamp holder thing, ya want as much of the plants actually under and as close to the lights, ya want the plant(s) surrounded by light
2x 125w is good obv higher is good too 
what im trying to get at is one light in the middle wont cut it, lots of smaller ones or like two 125 or 200w be good


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> dont go with that 4 cfl lamp holder thing, ya want as much of the plants actually under and as close to the lights, ya want the plant(s) surrounded by light
> 2x 125w is good obv higher is good too
> what im trying to get at is one light in the middle wont cut it, lots of smaller ones or like two 125 or 200w be good



did i ask fuck all about the light holder ? get outside


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> did i ask fuck all about the light holder ? get outside


pmsl


----------



## rick19011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> did i ask fuck all about the light holder ? get outside


 Quit being an ignorant little b1tch unless you are willing to be like this to there faces


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

As long as u have made no payment or admitted the debt in writing in 6years(5 years in Scotland) the debt becomes stat barred. The debt still exists but its off your credit file. All u need to do is tell them its stat barred. Its the limitations act 1980 section 5. If they put a CCJ/Decree then your fucked coz they last 20 years. Its about £600 to go bankrupt. If your debts are under 15k and you have no assets you can go for a DRO(debt releif order), costs about £99. In Scotland you can apply for a low income, low asset bankruptcy which costs about £100. They are charities out there that help raise the fee to go bankrupt though. CAB will point in the right direction but they are well stupid at CAB. Dont know their ass from their elbow. All guys on here is u need help, u know its all pro bono


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

see things are as usual in here today.  

get a deeks at this lot







black cherry kush





QQ 1





CCxL





Livers





DOG





psycho





psycho





QQ2





QQ2






tent left





tent right


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> did i ask fuck all about the light holder ? get outside


*i plan to get 4 bulbs so this is looking like a better option.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/2700k-6400k-...172354&sr=1-68

*excuse someone for trying help out


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

nice don is this the run ya having mold problems with?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

aye it is man. lost probs just under a half but i'm keeping it in check. haven't seen any more today and i've got the dehumidifer on/ windows open.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

Those are coming along beautifully there DGT. I like the looks of the DOG. Is that the same as DOG kush at breeders boutique and do you deliver to the states?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> *i plan to get 4 bulbs so this is looking like a better option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/2700k-6400k-...172354&sr=1-68
> 
> *excuse someone for trying help out


maybe ud of fucking notice the others were single packs , i referenced this link because i said i need 4 bulbs this has 4 saves me doing for fucking orders.

had nothing todo with the light holder , dont u know assumption is the mother of all fuck ups now get outside !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it is man. lost probs just under a half but i'm keeping it in check. haven't seen any more today and i've got the dehumidifer on/ windows open.


never had mold meself but the thought of throwing away 1000s worth of bud kills me hope u get it sorted m8, is there nuffing you can make safely with moldy bud ive read a few thread claiming there is but dunno if id fancy smoking it.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

thats some friday porn right there don they look tasty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Those are coming along beautifully there DGT. I like the looks of the DOG. Is that the same as DOG kush at breeders boutique and do you deliver to the states?


thank fella! this is actually a pheno from the first run of DOG kush. more OG leaning i think well the structure is. the one on the back right of the last pic is how the majority look out of the newer beans. more balanced. still absolutely face smashing in high. 

yeah BB will be shipping to the states man


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> As long as u have made no payment or admitted the debt in writing in 6years(5 years in Scotland) the debt becomes stat barred. The debt still exists but its off your credit file. All u need to do is tell them its stat barred. Its the limitations act 1980 section 5. If they put a CCJ/Decree then your fucked coz they last 20 years. Its about £600 to go bankrupt. If your debts are under 15k and you have no assets you can go for a DRO(debt releif order), costs about £99. In Scotland you can apply for a low income, low asset bankruptcy which costs about £100. They are charities out there that help raise the fee to go bankrupt though. CAB will point in the right direction but they are well stupid at CAB. Dont know their ass from their elbow. All guys on here is u need help, u know its all pro bono


never payed a fucking penny mate , Cab near me is full of chavs that think straightening their hair and sitting at a desk makes them intelligent so ive avoided it like the plague might go visit one near my old dears or something.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thank fella! this is actually a pheno from the first run of DOG kush. more OG leaning i think well the structure is. the one on the back right of the last pic is how the majority look out of the newer beans. more balanced. still absolutely face smashing in high.
> 
> yeah BB will be shipping to the states man


i want some face smashing high lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> never had mold meself but the thought of throwing away 1000s worth of bud kills me hope u get it sorted m8, is there nuffing you can make safely with moldy bud ive read a few thread claiming there is but dunno if id fancy smoking it.


 aye man you can make hash with it no bother. it's fine to toke 


Ontheball said:


> thats some friday porn right there don they look tasty


 cheers fella!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man you can make hash with it no bother. it's fine to toke
> 
> cheers fella!


done suppose u own a fairy ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking sweet Donald. I think an aircon/dehumidifier is a must when entering the flower stage. Ive noticed that its made my buds real frosty and it pulls shitloads of water out. Also acts as a carbon filter


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thank fella! this is actually a pheno from the first run of DOG kush. more OG leaning i think well the structure is. the one on the back right of the last pic is how the majority look out of the newer beans. more balanced. still absolutely face smashing in high.
> 
> yeah BB will be shipping to the states man


 Good-good...I'd like to get my hands on some proper british genetics, and I don't mean the women.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Check this out guys http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html



Click on it and it also goes digi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> done suppose u own a fairy ?


 she's a free agent that lass.


supersillybilly said:


> Looking sweet Donald. I think an aircon/dehumidifier is a must when entering the flower stage. Ive noticed that its made my buds real frosty and it pulls shitloads of water out. Also acts as a carbon filter


 aye i got mine a few year back n started putting it in the last 2 weeks just to keep on top of the humidity. it swells the trichs up a treat. only issue is the heat they put out. ideally you need to vent it but that's not an option for me really.


Ontheball said:


> i want some face smashing high lol


 it's a bit much for me to be honest. puts me to sleep.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Check this out guys http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click on it and it also goes digi


........

im even more worried about u than normal now


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she's a free agent that lass.
> 
> aye i got mine a few year back n started putting it in the last 2 weeks just to keep on top of the humidity. it swells the trichs up a treat. only issue is the heat they put out. ideally you need to vent it but that's not an option for me really.
> 
> it's a bit much for me to be honest. puts me to sleep.


fuck don all i wanna do is sleep but im up till 6am hitting bongs blunts bags until eventually tiredness puts me to sleep , i cant stop long enough to get tolerance down so i need better gear  and beans answered my question about the fairy when is that gonna be avalible ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

How OTB??? Thought that was pretty cool. Anyway Don my aircon vents down into my bathroom through the extactor. She doesnt know yet but shes always saying its roasting. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck don all i wanna do is sleep but im up till 6am hitting bongs blunts bags until eventually tiredness puts me to sleep , i cant stop long enough to get tolerance down so i need better gear  and beans answered my question about the fairy when is that gonna be avalible ?


Get yourself some zoplicon(spelling) or good old fashioned V's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

breeders boutique should be open for business in the next 2-3 weeks man, but you can order off line by emailing [email protected] DOG fems are £50 for 10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How OTB??? Thought that was pretty cool. Anyway Don my aircon vents down into my bathroom through the extactor. She doesnt know yet but shes always saying its roasting. lol


 hahahah be a blessing in the winter tho man 


supersillybilly said:


> Get yourself some zoplicon(spelling) or good old fashioned V's


 i take them when i've been at the white. only thing that knocks me out cold after it.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck don all i wanna do is sleep but im up till 6am hitting bongs blunts bags until eventually tiredness puts me to sleep , i cant stop long enough to get tolerance down so i need better gear  and beans answered my question about the fairy when is that gonna be avalible ?


 I guess I've been luck y in that sense. Even when I have a lot of weed it's only like 3-4oz (that's a lot to me). I have to stretch a gram 48 hours to make budget, so when I do get anything decent, it always knocks me out.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

is that when the site is up and runnin proper don


Don Gin and Ton said:


> breeders boutique should be open for business in the next 2-3 weeks man, but you can order off line by emailing [email protected] DOG fems are £50 for 10


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How OTB??? Thought that was pretty cool. Anyway Don my aircon vents down into my bathroom through the extactor. She doesnt know yet but shes always saying its roasting. lol


how what ? do i smoke and not get high ? get yourself a massive weed problem put weed before food drink fam everything smoke 24.7 do it for a good few years thats how.
even switching up strains doesnt make a difference anymore. maybe i should move onto other drugs lol 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> breeders boutique should be open for business in the next 2-3 weeks man, but you can order off line by emailing [email protected] DOG fems are £50 for 10


ah ive come across the site already lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> breeders boutique should be open for business in the next 2-3 weeks man, but you can order off line by emailing [email protected] DOG fems are £50 for 10


 DGT, will you only be offering feminized seeds or can we get regs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> is that when the site is up and runnin proper don


 aye there's more there now but not for the pube lick eye at the mo. 


Beansly said:


> DGT, will you only be offering feminized seeds or can we get regs?


 The DOG is the only Fem at the moment the rest are regs. at £30 for 10. it's a deal it's a steal it's the sale of the fackin century


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

why aint you advertising on riu don? if that mug speedy managed it carnt be too hard and with ur rep on here n also the rep of the others involved ur get alot of sales surely.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> why aint you advertising on riu don? if that mug speedy managed it carnt be too hard and with ur rep on here n also the rep of the others involved ur get alot of sales surely.


but then riu becomes work not pleasure


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> why aint you advertising on riu don? if that mug speedy managed it carnt be too hard and with ur rep on here n also the rep of the others involved ur get alot of sales surely.


 Yeah but he'd have to run that shit by admin so they can take a cut of the pie.
That's why only attitude and nirvana buy ad space here. They're the only ones that can afford it! Also why sometimes a banner will be added to your posts. I also happen to think RIU is behind the third party info selling bullshit but _that _I don't know for sure.
Funny though cause I hate them both and I'm always talking shit about em and I'm a mod. haha


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

Speedy was actually advertising here for a while but there was some big drama over members not getting seeds or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> why aint you advertising on riu don? if that mug speedy managed it carnt be too hard and with ur rep on here n also the rep of the others involved ur get alot of sales surely.


 well that's it really keeping costs to a minimum, the overheads are next to nowt. besides there's that many peeps on riu with our web url in their sigs already the hit count for web stats is doing great for a company with a holding page haha. crawl before we walk sorta thing. google adwords can cost you a fortune, too if your not on top of it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Speedy was actually advertising here for a while but there was some big drama over members not getting seeds or something.


speedy lived real close to me actually hand deliverd seeds i brought for a few other people, but he ripped alot of people off in the end and was always begging every1 to grow for him or exchange weed for seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Speedy was actually advertising here for a while but there was some big drama over members not getting seeds or something.


 aye he did a moonlight with a load of peeps cash. not sure why he'd do it though really he had his own forum that was taking off.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry m8 i didnt think to put it in me sig is now tho.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well that's it really keeping costs to a minimum, the overheads are next to nowt. besides there's that many peeps on riu with our web url in their sigs already the hit count for web stats is doing great for a company with a holding page haha. crawl before we walk sorta thing. google adwords can cost you a fortune, too if your not on top of it.


ive noticed a trick with google adwords , set some up on a site that gets no traffic , they start pummeling your door with vouchers for £50 worth of advertising


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

This was taken from Rm3 forums, that was quote from Speedy's forums I think;

*The first problem materialized when I agreed to an extortionate rate for advertising on riu. Rollitup was adamant on 35 - 40 % of sale value, this was impossible, he kept getting confused because nirvana could apparently give those kinds of percentages because of the amount of business he sent there way and that they are breeders and the cost is so much lower to them in the first place. Then there was the tude freebies and it was so hard to break through, the tude gave massive numbers of freebies away, stupidly I tried to compete and there just wasn't the budget to do so.

I actually sent rollitup 1000$ in advertising fee's for the short period I was there, the advert wasn't actually doing a lot for me apart from credibility, most of the sales came through what I had initiated on the forums, unfortunately the tude had just rolled out their affiliate program, which riu signed up for.


Every time I refereshed I would see the tudes advert and not mine, so I said whats up with that, he said the tude got an affiliate program now and I need to cover the server bills, this is when he told me that the advertising rate I was on was wrong. He said when we agreed on the price it was 10£ a pack not 10$ which at the time of recession near on doubled the price.

I told him it was impossible, when there are seed packs that I Sell for 20£, there wasn't the margin in it for me to agree to that, so he said to come up with what I can afford, I said I can't really afford 10$ per pack to be honest, sure on a 100$ pack of seeds but most people don't buy 100$ seeds, I said that I would be hoping to reduce the advertising rate, this is when i got dropped completely by riu, my thread closed and my ass booted out.

During this whole mess was the volcano eruption at the same time which closed uk airspace. I had roughly 4000$ in orders on the move, which royal mail decided in their wisdom to send landmail, which takes around 8 weeks.

My customers who were intensely de-satisfied with this, pushed for something to happen, and I agreed to reship these orders, which totally wiped me out and put me on the back foot.

I never got any credit at all for reshipping these orders and the number of people who said they would pay for both should they arrive was high, the number that did was 0.

So now I was left in a predicament, I had put so much effort, time and money into making this seedbank work, it was a choice of let it slip away or keep on battling, which is when this forum was introduced.

It was set up quickly and a lot of loyal customers and friends came over and were part of the club speedy join up.

Not long after, my first paypal account got closed down, for reports of unusual activity. They were prepared to let me keep my paypal account, but in return they wanted invoiced from my suppliers, photo id of myself, an invoice for all orders that they had processed within the last month.

This was quite a difficult and scary prospect and not realistic, so they froze everything that was in the account, a lot of money from customers who still wanted their order and were asking every day for it regularly.

So now the shit was knee deep, to try and bail myself out, I borred money from my father to fill these outstanding orders and moved onto my wifes paypal account (how stupid). this lasted for a very short time and things were just getting back on track and then wham, exactly what happened to the previous paypal account happened to this one. 

So now I was totally fucked, I'd lost all the money my father had loaned to me, I had money tied up in 2 paypal accounts and people were after my blood.

I was pretty much broke, didn't have any other income with out the seeds and getting a job was impossible.

So I begun a course to get my cab license, as getting a job would be fairly easy. This process took 3 months during which time I had no income at all.

In desperation before christmas last year, I opened up a google checkout account to take some orders again through the store (mistake) I took around 10-15 orders and shipped a bunch out, the payout was supposed to occur ten days after payment was received, after 21 days it hadn't paid out, so a bunch of people got their orders and their money refunded.

A few people's money did get paid through a month later, so again I was fucked.

I see a lot of people saying shit about me, when the actually number of people that didn't get what they paid for with no refund was between 1 and 15 out of hundreds.

So I said googbye to the store and closed it for the last time. I started work driving my cab and declared that never again would I enter into the seedbmarket.


Then I was getting a lot of pm's from people, who just didn't want to get their private info stolen at the attitude and buy some european an ipad. They contacted me through pm and thats when minor seed orders started happening through western union.

Why has this placed stayed open so long without advertising and revenue, why haven't I just given up on this too already?

Well, I never wanted to let you guys down, the members. Who sacrificed their accounts at other forums to be here and make it what it is. I felt indebted to you after sticking with me and being loyal all this time and wanted to maintain the place you call home. I've also had in the back of my head for some time that one day I would get myself more stable and I would rise up like a phoenix from the ashes and silence the haters.

Well guess what peoples my shit is getting straight, speedyseedz the store will be coming back very very soon, a new store has been built completely from fresh to remove the issues that it had before, its been made tighter and with better function.

Oh shit speedy.... what are you going to do if they are going to close down another paypal account or google checkout.

Fuck that shit, I've got proper secure credit card processing setup with one of the leading global players, i've got a legit merchant account, i've got a legit payment gateway. I've got financial backing. Business account. Everything is being done in the most legit way. 3d secure payments for visa, mastercode for mastercard. 256 bit encryption is on its way to the store and the forum. 

Fuck you haters, here I come

Relaunch date tba*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> sorry m8 i didnt think to put it in me sig is now tho.


 nowt to be sorry about man, cheers tho fella! 


Ontheball said:


> ive noticed a trick with google adwords , set some up on a site that gets no traffic , they start pummeling your door with vouchers for £50 worth of advertising


 yeah they give those vouchers out for nowt these days lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

that post is old beans im pretty shore, but no speedy taking over as of yet? lol still at least he will pick ya up from sainsburys with ya shopping for min fare nowdays lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

What a load of bullshit. He ripped people off. Have the balls to admit it. He spent their money. Paypal freezing 2 accounts, bullshit. Paypal is now a global bank. More like he ran up debts with them. I for one would stay well clear of this useless so called businessman. Its proven History repeats itself


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

And the above is why i don't use those fucking cunting money robbing american pieces of ignorant shit known as paypal.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What a load of bullshit. He ripped people off. Have the balls to admit it. He spent their money. Paypal freezing 2 accounts, bullshit. Paypal is now a global bank. More like he ran up debts with them. I for one would stay well clear of this useless so called businessman. Its proven History repeats itself


if paypal really did screw him like they did me i feel for him.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

The bank cant just "freeze accounts", thats why Im saying bullshit


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> if paypal really did screw him like they did me i feel for him.


dont feel sorry for him hes gonna ''*rise up like a phoenix from the ashes and silence the haters'' lol*


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The bank cant just "freeze accounts", thats why Im saying bullshit


i dont think u was on here m8 at the time n neither otb the bloke was a bullshitter 

but saying that i personally never got ripped off by him the seeds i got for some1 else he delivered by hand quickly, but was always pm'ing people beggin them to do test grows or swap weed for seeds.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Just reading his excuse to his customers, you can just tell he was an idiot. Anyway Sambo, u any further forward


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> that post is old beans im pretty shore, but no speedy taking over as of yet? lol still at least he will pick ya up from sainsburys with ya shopping for min fare nowdays lmao


lol brutal
It could be old idk. Just thought I'd post it up for those that didn't know. I'm pretty sure his seed bank is up and running again though --->http://speedyseedz.com/


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

ah i couldnt a give shit about him , paypal stiched me right up , i sold aload of badass engine covers a super charger pipe work rads £2000k worth of shit to somebody.

He paid £1300 which is what i asked for the next day i find , im minus 1300 and i cant even use my paypal after shit loads of argueing long and short he said a cover got scratched so it wasnt the same as my picture thus not same item tbh i think the cunt did it himself , paypal took his side i was out of the money and short of a suerpcharging kit , long and short i will never use paypal or add to their profits ever again so long as i shall live, cunts. 

p.s. i love amazon its my saviour.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> lol brutal
> It could be old idk. Just thought I'd post it up for those that didn't know. I'm pretty sure his seed bank is up and running again though --->http://speedyseedz.com/


brutal lmao that was being nice m8 i aint even had a vodka yet....


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ah i couldnt a give shit about him , paypal stiched me right up , i sold aload of badass engine covers a super charger pipe work rads £2000k worth of shit to somebody.
> 
> He paid £1300 which is what i asked for the next day i find , im minus 1300 and i cant even use my paypal after shit loads of argueing long and short he said a cover got scratched so it wasnt the same as my picture thus not same item tbh i think the cunt did it himself , paypal took his side i was out of the money and short of a suerpcharging kit , long and short i will never use paypal or add to their profits ever again so long as i shall live, cunts.
> 
> p.s. i love amazon its my saviour.


 You know why they did it right?
Because you're English.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You know why they did it right?
> Because you're English.


I know, Fucking English.lol

Mon the Scotland


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

DONT GET ME STARTED ya fat mexican and jock bastard! lmao

them other cunts said no aswel m8 fucking wankers lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Good-good...I'd like to get my hands on some proper british genetics, and I don't mean the women.


You after a fella then beanz? lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know, Fucking English.lol
> 
> Mon the Scotland


oi watch your filthy haggis hole.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

Bet on white... Always a winner


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Bet on white... Always a winner


lmao nice bit of gear then m8? ne winners today apart from ya nose lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck off you Southern Fairys. Innit. Least my country isnt overan by immigrants.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

3eyes said:


> You after a fella then beanz? lol


 Why, you interested? *wink lol
The only male I'm touching is the one in my garden. His name is Jose. lmao
jk hehe.



newuserlol said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ya fat mexican and jock bastard! lmao
> 
> them other cunts said no aswel m8 fucking wankers lol


 I'd rather be a fat mexican than ANYTHING british

British...pssh-- might as well be americans...

 lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Bet on white... Always a winner


Your going to need more.lol


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol this is the beauty of being welsh, we can sit back and watch you scots and english rip into each other


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Lol this is the beauty of being welsh, we can sit back and watch you scots and english rip into each other


fuck off back to the hills ya cunt lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

all this trash talk is giving me a thirst is it drink oclock yet? lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Why, you interested? *wink lol
> The only male I'm touching is the one in my garden. His name is Jose. lmao
> jk hehe.
> 
> ...


I'm taken sorry beans, Sambo's got a fucked hand i'm sure you 2 could come to some sort of arrangement pmsl


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

lmfao ^^^^^^^^^^^^ wanker lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

How do the Welsh find sheep in long grass.......................sexy as fuck. hahahahahahaha


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

lmao 3eyes ..


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How do the Welsh find sheep in long grass.......................sexy as fuck. hahahahahahaha


You forgot the other 1 what do you call a sheep chained to a lamppost in Wales...............a leisure centre boom boom any of you guys like lamb? Welsh lamb tastes better because of the special marinade we insert into them now thats something for you guys to think about lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I'm taken sorry beans, Sambo's got a fucked hand i'm sure you 2 could come to some sort of arrangement pmsl


 bastard... lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

speaking of special marinades lol i member a few months ago Don saying about cooking a steak in cannabutter lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey boyo, I heard u take your sheep to the edge of a cliff......coz they push back better. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> speaking of special marinades lol i member a few months ago Don saying about cooking a steak in cannabutter lol


I remember that too. I reckon it would fuck the steak though. Mmmmmmm....steak, Medium rare with peppercorn sauce


----------



## Beansly (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> speaking of special marinades lol i member a few months ago Don saying about cooking a steak in cannabutter lol


 I really don't like the taste of just the plain butter really, but what about a cannabis Bearnaise sauce? That might be tasty?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I really don't like the taste of just the plain butter really, but what about a cannabis Bearnaise sauce? That might be tasty?


i dont like the taste even in cakes i couldnt eat a steak in cannabutter, i find tho that a lemon cake is much better than choc at masking the butter flavour.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Im too scared to try "butter". lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im too scared to try "butter". lol


i no what .8 of livers done to you stay away from the butter lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

For fucks sake. I have a fly infestation somehow somewhere. Every day when i get back from work, kitchen windows are covered in dozens and dozens of flies. No rubbish lying around, no old meat or anything, can't find any reason whatsoever or even find out where they're coming from. Cunts!

My mates back from Haiti today so got a big bottle of Absolut for this evening  Gonna get a teeny weeny bit fucked up i daresay.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh aye, them livers were strong shit.lol I smoked some Super Silver Haze last night. That was strong aswel. It was from Greenhouse. Somehow I just dont trust them. Dont know why????


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

im getting hungry only ad a jacket pot with tuna/sweetcorn n cheese for lunch was bloody lovely but a mere scooby snack, fish n chips or a curry i think but nothings open for another hour............


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

i wanna try this livers.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 16, 2011)

Missed all the banter once again.......you lot need to start lettin me no lol.... right im off to skegvegas have a good wknd peeps!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> im getting hungry only ad a jacket pot with tuna/sweetcorn n cheese for lunch was bloody lovely but a mere scooby snack, fish n chips or a curry i think but nothings open for another hour............


My local indian does burgers. Fuck me they do this burger called the Italian Job. Fucking 3 1/4 pounders, salami, peperonni and parma ham. Topped with cheese and a spicey tomato sauce. Total face sweats


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i wanna try this livers.


Ive never had anything as strong. My eyes near closed after a few puffs. Chinked right up.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Missed all the banter once again.......you lot need to start lettin me no lol.... right im off to skegvegas have a good wknd peeps!


have a good 1 m8.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

Nose = #winning

Pocket = #losing






newuserlol said:


> lmao nice bit of gear then m8? ne winners today apart from ya nose lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

bring back sum rock lol...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

just waiting for cairdin in the 4.50 listowel and heres jenny and free world just had cavaerola took 10s finished at 11


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive never had anything as strong. My eyes near closed after a few puffs. Chinked right up.lol


i normally get chronic at xmas its so fucking good its make u need a shit everytime u have a joint  god i miss that stuff!


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 16, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Lol this is the beauty of being welsh, we can sit back and watch you scots and english rip into each other


OH fkn Shit!!
Cherrybomb my Mrs sees that, shes gonna rip your throat off like this...

[video=youtube;1Jh5DC6F3QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jh5DC6F3QA[/video]

JK JK Mate......all in good spirits !!
that doesnt mean scots are harmless tho


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

well added beers to buds now im mashed i can feel a nap coming on


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The bank cant just "freeze accounts", thats why Im saying bullshit


i know they can put a hold on your money and dont release it until you give them certain info cause they did it to me the bastards 



newuserlol said:


> im getting hungry only ad a jacket pot with tuna/sweetcorn n cheese for lunch was bloody lovely but a mere scooby snack, fish n chips or a curry i think but nothings open for another hour............


lmao jacket potato is a scooby snack??


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd better stay away from your mrs then  lmao! It's a relaxing way to spend friday though, taking in RIUs am-dram version of braveheart


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i know they can put a hold on your money and dont release it until you give them certain info cause they did it to me the bastards
> 
> 
> 
> lmao jacket potato is a scooby snack??


i carnt help being a fat cunt lollol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

I know wow but all you say is "thats not my money, its my customers" Just full of shit in my opinion. I thinking about it from an angle of my business. For example say I done a PPI complaint(by the way if anyone has taken a loan out in the last 10 years PM me)and I get you a £1500 payout, then I phone u and say "Aye we got the payment but my bank isn't letting me pay you because its frozen my account" Bullshit m8. Banks dont work like that. Truth is he arsed the money and burnt his bridges with the bank. If hes got streamline it would be interesting to see what the name is that debits your acc.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

You may take our lifes............but you'll never take our FFFFRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!! lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

so bill are my loans just gonna eventually fuck off ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> so bill are my loans just gonna eventually fuck off ?


 
As long as you have made no payment or admitted to the debt in writing within the last 6 years, then Aye they will "fuck off" as you put it.lol Unless they have put a CCJ against the debt(county court judgement) then your fucked. Lasts for 20 years


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2011)

id never even heard of the guy until just now, and it all sounds a bit dodge. bound to be if sambo has out to do with it lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Cany believe there hasnt been a daft yank on here after all that Braveheart talk saying hes got a relative called Jimmy from Scotland and asking if I know him.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Sambo prob fucking robbed him. You want weed for seeds m8. Come round in your taxi with 1000 seeds and Ill give you plenty of livers. Aye punches tae the fucking liver.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol at the silly sausages who keep their money in their bank accounts. Just by depositing money into the bank you are helping to fuck up the economy. Stop it! Close ya accounts pronto. I've personally found i save a shit load of money by not using a bastard chip n pin in every shop i visit. I mean i have over £300 in my wallet right now, where the fuck did i get £300, i'm normally scraping around for pennies to buy some tinnies


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol at the silly sausages who keep their money in their bank accounts. Just by depositing money into the bank you are helping to fuck up the economy. Stop it! Close ya accounts pronto. I've personally found i save a shit load of money by not using a bastard chip n pin in every shop i visit. I mean i have over £300 in my wallet right now, where the fuck did i get £300, i'm normally scraping around for pennies to buy some tinnies


Thats freaky. Thats exactly what I have in my pocket.lol No more no less


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally a winner


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats freaky. Thats exactly what I have in my pocket.lol No more no less


Ah, but you see if have more, so it's not exactly what you have


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> well added beers to buds now im mashed i can feel a nap coming on


 ##no mate thats just ur age ur needing afternoon naps now ! as u get older the naps will get earlier/longer as will ur slippers and dressing gown!!!LOL



tip top toker said:


> Lol at the silly sausages who keep their money in their bank accounts. Just by depositing money into the bank you are helping to fuck up the economy. Stop it! Close ya accounts pronto. I've personally found i save a shit load of money by not using a bastard chip n pin in every shop i visit. I mean i have over £300 in my wallet right now, where the fuck did i get £300, i'm normally scraping around for pennies to buy some tinnies


yeh im always getting FUKED by lloyds complete set of bastads ya! but u get sum indian in dubah called peter!!(Really?) on call centre firstly dont understand shit then starts blggin your hed with this that and the other and they do it on purpose knowing ur gunna get pissed rite of so they can hang up on u so nothing gets resolved. heven forbid we get a egglish call centrte person u knoww at i mean..

FYI--- bank charges THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED TO TAKE BANK CHARGES FROM STATE BEENIFT AND I MEAN NONE NOT EVEN FOR RETURENED DDS NOTHING SO IF THEY HAVE TRIED OR ARE DUE TO TAKE ONE RING THEM UP TELL THEM ITS STATE BEENFIT IN UR AC AND THEN UR GOLDEN!( AS LONG AS U DONT GET PETER IN INDIA!!!lololol)


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah, someone just dropped off £200 to me and I found £2.67 in my back pocket, so now I have £502.67. Going to get a nice bottle of Malt.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

That'll be a VERY nice bottle of malt  I've £640 myself but alas £300 of that is for rent so no no no. Going out this evening so gotta remember to leave all ym money at home, i have this annoying habit of going into chip shops mid evening and buying food for everyone.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck spending 500 sheets on a bottle of Malt. Tesco are doing 18 year old Glenffidick for £28. Sold. What time u going out, whats your address. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha. Dunno what the game plan is  he got in from miami some point this afternoon and i'm the first he's called to try and arrange things. Got myself a litre of absolut for £14  Really fancy another bottle of zubrowka, that's some tasty tasty shit. I really enjoy the odd glass fo whiskey here and there but it's so rare to come across a tasty yet affordable bottle. All these niggers and their jack daniels, grow the fuck up that stuff is wank.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 16, 2011)

Wtf is going on with the weather? It's mid September ffs. Bring on the rain and the cold!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck you airwave, if it rains on me this evening, i have your address, i'm gonna send you a thousand jahovers witnesses! 

You are right though, i'm going around in shorts flipflops and a t-shirt, i remember when i was at school come september it was the worst goddamned weather imaginable, hence why rugby was the first sport of the year, bunch of cock grabbing faggots needed some way of trying to prove they were menly men.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Im off to socialise with the girls friends. They dont know how to take me at all.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck you airwave, if it rains on me this evening, i have your address, i'm gonna send you a thousand jahovers witnesses!
> 
> You are right though, i'm going around in shorts flipflops and a t-shirt, i remember when i was at school come september it was the worst goddamned weather imaginable, hence why rugby was the first sport of the year, bunch of cock grabbing faggots needed some way of trying to prove they were menly men.



My girls don't like this heat!

Those Jehova Witnesses will probably never arrive, just like that other thing.

Flip-flops? You should be shot.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

A flip flop hippity hop, say a flip hop hippity hop - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwaW4cZNwRk


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2011)

can you call growing weed a job?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't. It requires too little effort for me to think of it as a job, that is unless say you're running a 500 plant warehouse, that's a slightly different matter.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Not to the police u cant


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

how about you lads send some of this wallet change my way n fix me problems lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm.............500 plant warehouse


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

fuck that in uk would spend to much time shitting myself !


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> how about you lads send some of this wallet change my way n fix me problems lol


Ive got a load of Tresor Paris braclet things £40 a piece, retails at £149.99. Very hot to handel


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

No comment, no comment all the way.lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a load of Tresor Paris braclet things £40 a piece, retails at £149.99. Very hot to handel


u got what now ? means fuck all to me dude.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a load of Tresor Paris braclet things £40 a piece, retails at £149.99. Very hot to handel


[youtube]wN5FBwptO1w[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> u got what now ? means fuck all to me dude.


Google it. Its jewllery m8. I'd never heard of it until a few days ago. Anything to make a pound note


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Google it. Its jewllery m8. I'd never heard of it until a few days ago. Anything to make a pound note


lol yup del im too lazy.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> ive got a load of tresor paris braclet things £40 a piece, retails at £149.99. Very hot to handel


you sellin em at 40 a piece bro ? Missus bday next week


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol, just had a look, anyone that spends £150 on those is a bloody mug.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 16, 2011)

unless its on expensive meat, beer or whisky everyones a mug in your eyes ttt


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

You win anything today Billy?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> unless its on expensive meat, beer or whisky everyones a mug in your eyes ttt


I'll admit there are a hefty numbers of categories that will land someone with the title of mug, but not everyone is bad, thee are a couple of non-mugs on this thread for example  The biggest mug of all would have to be me if i'm being truthful


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

rather fed up of being skint need some ways of making money without money lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

i don't advise going anywhere near the races..



Ontheball said:


> rather fed up of being skint need some ways of making money without money lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i don't advise going anywhere near the races..


that would require money in the first place bud im sure the white doesnt help either lol

no beer no bud nothing going on its quite depressing.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

white was free  and the drinks and the food that i couldn't eat lol

didn't come out too bad in the end actually.. won £50 a piece on the last two races so came out just over even...



Ontheball said:


> that would require money in the first place bud im sure the white doesnt help either lol
> 
> no beer no bud nothing going on its quite depressing.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

bill anything i can do about getting bank charges back. i tend to get stressed lose my temper with the smart arse behind the glass and get escorted out by the plod.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 16, 2011)

The Attitude is doing a nice deal on Cali Connection seeds if anybodies interested.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

Well now, no getting out tonight, too late, walk across to the other side f the city and abck at some poinmt, no ta. Half the bottle of viddy and half a bottle of baraka, that stuff goes down super smoother for what it is  MEAT!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1790235View attachment 1790234View attachment 1790233View attachment 1790232View attachment 1790231a few for my favorite thread check my journal for more peeps


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2011)

fdd is a bad person
[youtube]J1c2KzJbcGA[/youtube]


----------



## UKHG (Sep 16, 2011)

lil update!

oh yeh home madwe co2 bottle 1ST attempt id say----fail


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

tahoe og

nom nom



Airwave said:


> The Attitude is doing a nice deal on Cali Connection seeds if anybodies interested.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

ttt that shit is horrible


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

bullshit someone bring me a bag of weed and some happy pills


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2011)

airwave is cali con new breeder?



Airwave said:


> The Attitude is doing a nice deal on Cali Connection seeds if anybodies interested.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

not that things are the best but jesus dont drink stella been drinking all day i have 1 stella now im pissed off miserable and wouldnt mind somebody to take it out on hah


----------



## Airwave (Sep 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> airwave is cali con new breeder?


No, mate. Been around for a while now. They are a group of individual breeders from California that have got together to form a club. Mostly known for their kushes.

I picked up the Tahoe OG and got the mix pack. Watch the video at Attitude to find out what's in the mix pack.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> fdd is a bad person
> [youtube]J1c2KzJbcGA[/youtube]


ttt fuck sake man lol.Thats some bad shit lol!!!
Give me my old sa80 and i would drop every one of them lol,doubble tap to be sure on the wee cunts .ha ha
This is for everyone DONT take gabaphenton fuck sake just came to,ill stick to my weed lol.
HAPPY TOKIN


----------



## dura72 (Sep 16, 2011)

I was bored in Tesco's one day so i tried this

1.Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's trolleys when they weren't looking. 

2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals. 

3.Made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to feminine products aisle. 

4.Walked up to an employee and told her in an official tone, "Code 3" in housewares..... and watched what happened. 

5.Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area. 

6.Set up a tent in the outdoor clothing department and told shoppers I'd invite them in if they would bring sausages and a Calor gas stove. 

7. When the Deputy Manager asked if she could help me, I began to cry and asked, "Why can't you people just leave me alone?" 

8.Looked right into the security camera; used it as a mirror, picked my nose, and ate it. 

9.While appearing to be choosing kitchen knives in the Housewares aisle asked an assistant if he knew where the antidepressants were situated. 

10.Darted around the store suspiciously, loudly humming the theme tune from "Mission Impossible" 

11.In the kitchenware aisle, practised the "Madonna look" using different size funnels. 

12.Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed, yelled "PICK ME!" "PICK ME!" 

13.When an announcement came over the loud speaker, assumed the foetal position and screamed "NO! NO! It's those voices again." 

And; last, but not least: 

14.Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited a while; then yelled, very loudly, "There is no toilet paper in here."


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 16, 2011)

u missed the party dura


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

mornin uk growers hows things today..well its saturday time for the big bets today...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

its techincally still not morning to me yet


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

lol cause it mornin ..its 7.30 am lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

its only morning when u wake up , and for that i would of had to slept.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

u are a legend mate just wat i want to hear on saturday mornin classic mate


dura72 said:


> I was bored in Tesco's one day so i tried this
> 
> 1.Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in people's trolleys when they weren't looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

hahahahaha ontheball its time for reefas mate


Ontheball said:


> its only morning when u wake up , and for that i would of had to slept.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahahahaha ontheball its time for reefas mate


not when i havent fucking got any , worse thing is i thought fuck struggling for another day ill get a payday loan apparently i got to many loans and changed names to many times -.-



> After careful review of your application, we regret to inform you that we are unable to issue you a loan at this time. This decision was made based on identity verification, banking information and/or your financial history.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

wounded mate ive been lucky to get any round ere its gone dry for last weekish..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> wounded mate ive been lucky to get any round ere its gone dry for last weekish..


oh there fucking lovely stuff around here amt but that makes it worse just dont have the funds.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

just done an experian credit thingy seems i have 3 defaults thatll be why then lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

lol..most definate that and ccj fuck people up big time..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol..most definate that and ccj fuck people up big time..


considering what was on me debt wise 2 years ago alots just been wiped over time  seems abbey national dont want there 3k back any more


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

it all goes after a certain point but try not to apply for credit for a while if you dont the credit score will go up over time..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> it all goes after a certain point but try not to apply for credit for a while if you dont the credit score will go up over time..


a couldnt give a fucking toss i given up anyways experian 30 day trial after that we charge £14.99 to ur account but dont give u an option to delete ur fucking account im sick sick of this world.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

just another way for the fat cats to take ya cash mate..go to the bank and cancel the direct debit..they cant take it then..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

OMFG THE CUNTS HAVE SUCKED ME INTO A RIGHT NUMBER HERE.

Do it all online but to cancel your account you have to fucking ring them god that shit drives me fucking sick with rage one day i really will be the loon on telly thats gone fucking mad and done a fight club.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

im going to going fucking so mental at these cunts

how fuck is it even legal for them todo that fucking shit , what if i dont have a phone you fucking cunts u absolutely fucking comipoab#'haet
'g
#


fuck nothing ,


NEVER BEEN SDO FUICKING ANGRY FUCKI NG OMG


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

hahaha..get em all lol...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha..get em all lol...


just stuck the last teenth in a thughead , im a bit calmer now but even poorer


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

sure ull get sorted lad..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sure ull get sorted lad..


im skint for another week now and unfortuantly its gonna have a knock on effect so the outlet for a while is bleak.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

get a loan of one of ya bros then or go hold up the local post office lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> get a loan of one of ya bros then or go hold up the local post office lol


already asked around there all skint just gonna have to ride it out.


----------



## delvite (Sep 17, 2011)

not good mornin...... i cant believe my pot is empty


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

chin up growers u never know what the day will bring...


----------



## delvite (Sep 17, 2011)

please 'unlike, that lmao...... i know theres light at the back of the........lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! My head is bouncing. Far too much Gin last night. The last Gin I had finished the bottle and also finished me. I was talking some shit. My girl is a social worker and so are her friends. I like to stir things and I certainly did. hahahah

How is every cunt this morning. OTB u need to get out and score m8. Can u not get product and sell for an inflated price?


----------



## delvite (Sep 17, 2011)

and the mornin video is....... [video=youtube;-8Ih379HWgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8Ih379HWgA[/video] ..... dnt it jus relax u


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking boughta tile cutter off the shopping channel this morning. I think the converstion went along the lines of "Any porn......Naw.....better geez one of them tile cutters then" hahahaha fucking twat wae a drink


----------



## delvite (Sep 17, 2011)

went on one ov them wiv me card a while back...... my lass was smileing but the bank wernt lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2011)

right i'm away to sweat this hangover out at the gym. could be fuckin fatal like.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't u go dying on me Don. Im counting on you. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2011)

hahaha i'll hang on then.. just for you mind billy.

got to go out the christian doonstairs is pumping some god awful shite music


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my god, fixed fucking lap top and it broke, fixed again and it broke and now i have fixed again so fingers crossed it lasts more than a week this time or i am gonna fuck it a the wall as hard as i can, car fucked up and had to get another and getting married 11th nov which we decided the last week of aug so been rather busy as you can imagine D'oh. got 11 oz off of 7 true plants. kept the 2 smaller plants for us which was the smaller bits not worth selling and blew our heads off after a 7 day dry and 10 day cure. got rid of the 11oz for a tidy little profit. Had to come on here to thank all you guys for your help to get there . Just got to decide should we stick to the cheese, dutch passion dutch cheese or a little blueberry cheese for the new year  .


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i'll hang on then.. just for you mind billy.
> 
> got to go out the christian doonstairs is pumping some god awful shite music


yeh we have that with the niggerians im in a 3 blok of houses and im surrounded god sqwad mate a swear ima put a 20ft fence up all around ima call it" operation block the darkies!"
serisouly ther was plod in me rear carpark(and i do mean carpark not rear anything else) so i sed to the jigga next door all ok was happeening(as u do) NONE OF UR BISNES imn like u cheeky whore wtf SHE LIKE LOOK IF WAS FOR U THEYS BE AT UR DOOR!!! wtf i was like u need to remember wat country ur in u know wat i mean! <<<<< that comment comes from.........
few weeks ago was chillin in bak garden i heard the jiggaboo next door talking to his kids NO ALEA YOUR NOT ENGLISH! im stood ther in aww i swear she was born here jiggaboo or not shes english! fuk man they take our houses ect ect but we aint good enough to them to call ther kids english if wernt for our nhs system theyd be ded in a hut sumwer! ffs i hate racists


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

OH YEH
sat in garden shilling with a 3 sheater to blatantly a spliff
this god dude cpomes out of the house HE IS VISTING saying u enjoying that im like yeh man u want sum??(sharing is caring rite?)
he sed..............wait for it...................
CAN U PLZ STOP SMOKING ITS NOT GOOD OR HEALTHY.
im like wtf u dont even live there dud im in my gardne now FUK OFF!

u know wat i mean guys slowley but sureley they gunna take over ite like gremlins wen it rains they mukltiply
sorry 2 comment rant over

so how is everyone saturday!LMAO


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> few weeks ago was chillin in bak garden i heard the jiggaboo next door talking to his kids NO ALEA YOUR NOT ENGLISH! im stood ther in aww i swear she was born here jiggaboo or not shes english! fuk man they take our houses ect ect but we aint good enough to them to call ther kids english if wernt for our nhs system theyd be ded in a hut sumwer! ffs i hate racists


Lmfao i bet you hate racists dude along with all the spicks, dagos waps,slant eyes and niggers eh roflmfao


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

well thats the last bit of kit bought to finish the chamber, 2 louvre vent covers.....yeah i know its just a cosmetic finish and i could've had it runnin but as i went on a major liver attack i would've probably fucked the seeds anyway, so on the wagon for the next 2 weeks and then that should be them germ'd, popped, rooted and strong enuff for the big light....havent decided between 400 and 600 yet....need a 3 day watch to check temps


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Lmfao i bet you hate racists dude along with all the spicks, dagos waps,slant eyes and niggers eh roflmfao


fukin rite they suk gay monkey balls

look at this yeh

they say 80% of niggerians are affected with hiv or aids yeh!
now ther letting em in our country no tests or fuk all! now that sux


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fukin rite they suk gay monkey balls
> 
> look at this yeh
> 
> ...


Mate our country is a soft touch and if you are a brit you have next to fuck all rights in your own country but we all know this and it wont change over night. joining the EDL or some other Nazi party doesnt help either as most so called British are probley not true brit anyway as we been ruled by other countrys and ruled enough countrys. We should be more like spain, few years ago me and my missus wanted to move there and the recession hit so spain said if you are not Spanish you might as well fuck off as you wont get help from us.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

dura whats that mate you been ill, sorry to hear that ( or was it just you on a good night out lol). My 1 600w was real hot so if you go down the 600 route add few fans to keep the temp down a bit


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fukin rite they suk gay monkey balls
> 
> look at this yeh
> 
> ...


just make sure you dont fuck any by mistake and you will be just fine i am sure


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> just make sure you dont fuck any by mistake and you will be just fine i am sure



fuk that bruv WHITE IS RITE ANYTHING ELSE IS SHITE!

u know wat i mean lmao

just been blocked from a crappyt torrent site for talkin about this shit lmoa pussys

yeh was in hossy other nite with baby
had sum seizures she did

3 hrs and the damn "indians" in and out in seconds ffs do u know they blag ilnesses with gps and send the meds hoep to urdakistan werever the fook ther from!if they get cought they should be struk off nhs fo life! but thats just my opinion


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

How u feeling Dura. I thought I would just leave u for a bit.lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

mate everyone is allowed own opinion eh. People just make me laugh i was born here and i am white but how can you complain about Indians, we owned there country and made them part of the common wealth (which technically made them British) maybe if our rulers kept there egos a little smaller all those years ago we wouldnt be infested right now. Also instead of blaming the blacks for example for wantin something better blame the government who is letting them in and them wasting tax money on making there moat bigger. In every race there is stupidity but skilled people are still worth investing in what ever there race or beliefs.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> just been blocked from a crappyt torrent site for talkin about this shit lmoa pussys


maybe cos you should be leaving comments on the torrents, i hate rants on torrent sites just tell me if film or whatever is good quality or not.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2011)

i like the indians.........them bloody cowboys were rotten to em..............i like them totem poles too and their feather hats................


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

hey del good to see you boys still about lol. Yeah loved there peace pipes too


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> hey del good to see you boys still about lol. Yeah loved there peace pipes too


yeah mate not dropped down just yet...........i say unite against the rich.............lets go take our share.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> maybe cos you should be leaving comments on the torrents, i hate rants on torrent sites just tell me if film or whatever is good quality or not.


na dont do that

was in the shoutbox suppsedly freespeech they say the admins ther always rant about indians ect ect pfff lol

im a encoder/uploader buddy i know wat ur saying! allu wanna here is a/v


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

Too right mate they want to get richer by stamping on the poor like they have for 100s of years. we should rise up against this government. Revolution people lol. (dont riot and loot i might end up in nick for in-sighting violence lmao)


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> na dont do that
> 
> was in the shoutbox suppsedly freespeech they say the admins ther always rant about indians ect ect pfff lol
> 
> im a encoder/uploader buddy i know wat ur saying! allu wanna here is a/v


fair play and dam right A/V all the way. like i said we all allowed own opinion but maybe read a history book or 2 and you might realise why this country is so multi-cultural


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

the reason we have immigrants is simple, its an easy way for the governing classes to keep wages down. end of story. you can quote whatever history book you want and refer to invasion, empire building, commonwealth etc but the reality is that if you want cheap worker then bring in poor people from other countries. the politicians may try to spin their reason but that the way it its. and ive studied politics,history and economics for 25 years and that the conclusion ive reached. and ahll be fucked if i can find any holes in the theory....lets be honest , when was the last time any one heard the statement ''you know what guys, ah think this country is getting really empty , ah think we should invite some brown people over to stay, they look like they mite just fit right in''....aye fuckin right!


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

happy to see bud forming after all this time  

been keeping the greenhouse door and window open at night to try and keep humidity down as much as possible. Condensation can be a bitch. Bud rot will probably strike but as late as possible i hope. hoping to harvest in about 4-6 weeks. 

Do you guys reckon i could pull 10oz out of the greenhouse between those 2 bc?

the lemon skunk will probably not finish but will be happy with whatever bud i get of it. better than smoking pond weed


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah bill and gav i'd been on a bit of a bender and thats me just recoverin...fuckin almost 3 day hangover, fuckin shitty but what the hell its gotta be done, need to get my shit sorted over the next two weeks though, after that i can hit it again for a bit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the reason we have immigrants is simple, its an easy way for the governing classes to keep wages down. end of story. you can quote whatever history book you want and refer to invasion, empire building, commonwealth etc but the reality is that if you want cheap worker then bring in poor people from other countries. the politicians may try to spin their reason but that the way it its. and ive studied politics,history and economics for 25 years and that the conclusion ive reached. and ahll be fucked if i can find any holes in the theory....lets be honest , when was the last time any one heard the statement ''you know what guys, ah think this country is getting really empty , ah think we should invite some brown people over to stay, they look like they mite just fit right in''....aye fuckin right!


Fuck me its alive. Howdy m8. Just watching the news. I thought they were no mines anymore


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

"How was your holiday?"

"Fine. I really felt at home in my hotel."

"Comfortable was it?"

"Nah, fucking foreigners everywhere."


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Aye Dura when I spoke to you I thought you were on the edge of full shutdown


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't wait for the Paralympics.

It's like a month long version of Robot Wars.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye Dura when I spoke to you I thought you were on the edge of full shutdown


ah was fuckin real close, i was in the pub at 11am on wednesday morning and started with a double black label and then onto double vodka/rd bull.....shit, ah was an absolute fuckin mess. ive had a few people at my house saying they had seen me falling about the streets like a crippled junkie....i must be the most noticeable pisshead in the town and i only stay 5 mins from the pub....i'd be as well going drinking dressed in a chicken outfit and hi-viz jacket.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck me its alive. Howdy m8. Just watching the news. I thought they were no mines anymore


none up here bill apart from maybe few private held small scale drift mines.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Proper fucked then m8.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 17, 2011)

morning all hows the grows,just receved my pineapple xpress,free ice fem,grapegod fembubblishis from nervanna.Have any of you guys tryed,im postin on this uk thread as you get more feed back and us guys are from the uk.lol


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree dura and it makes sense too but that still does not mean you should blame the immigrants. Stop the government from ruinin this country more and i didnt say we invited them because we were empty what i said was as they were classed as part of the common wealth we couldnt stop them commin here which is true. It just sucks that people on these sites just rant on about paki doctors but they dont come on and praise them when they save there child or parent having a heart attack a doctor is a doctor and if he does a good job he deserves to be in that profession and if not then sack the twat. They moan about the price of bits from the local paki shop but they used to be the only shops open at christmas and bank holidays because they had a different religion so they changed the laws on shop opening times for the better. I hate the way this country is going but if people stood upto the government as a collective, without violence this country might change slightly for the better. paki this and jiggaboo that shows the mentality of the people ranting on these sites. cant we just all get along a little and work together for a better future rather than going back to the 50s were blacks couldnt sit in the white part of the bus etc.

anyway forget this shit lmao, hangover sat thats all had my shite head on.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

if there was a local packi shop here no one would use it. never see anyone who aint white in about a 50 mile radius. they big up the bnp down ere. bloody east devon inbreds. i just got used to it. its bloody rare to see anyone black let alone a packi. strange down here.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> I agree dura and it makes sense too but that still does not mean you should blame the immigrants. Stop the government from ruinin this country more and i didnt say we invited them because we were empty what i said was as they were classed as part of the common wealth we couldnt stop them commin here which is true. It just sucks that people on these sites just rant on about paki doctors but they dont come on and praise them when they save there child or parent having a heart attack a doctor is a doctor and if he does a good job he deserves to be in that profession and if not then sack the twat. They moan about the price of bits from the local paki shop but they used to be the only shops open at christmas and bank holidays because they had a different religion so they changed the laws on shop opening times for the better. I hate the way this country is going but if people stood upto the government as a collective, without violence this country might change slightly for the better. paki this and jiggaboo that shows the mentality of the people ranting on these sites. cant we just all get along a little and work together for a better future rather than going back to the 50s were blacks couldnt sit in the white part of the bus etc.
> 
> anyway forget this shit lmao, hangover sat thats all had my shite head on.


m8 if all the immigrants had qualifications and brought skills to the country and speak English then fantastic but they reckon they are over 3000 asylum seekers entering OUR country every week. Now m8 these fuckers get every benifit under the sun and houses. Then the fuckers have found out how to breed. They dont bring any skills, what they bring is crime, terrorism and disease and have the fucking cheek to complain because we don't adhere to their laws and religion in OUR country. U think the country is going back to the 50's. Mate its going back 300 years with all the fucking muslims


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> m8 if all the immigrants had qualifications and brought skills to the country and speak English then fantastic but they reckon they are over 3000 asylum seekers entering OUR country every week. Now m8 these fuckers get every benifit under the sun and houses. Then the fuckers have found out how to breed. They dont bring any skills, what they bring is crime, terrorism and disease and have the fucking cheek to complain because we don't adhere to their laws and religion in OUR country. U think the country is going back to the 50's. Mate its going back 300 years with all the fucking muslims



true but if i were in there shoes i'd probably being doing the same. getting house benifits then gROW


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

the irish did it in the 19th century .. thousands and thousands of immigrants flooding the ports of america. most of them turning to crime and violence. they said at the time. putting all the irish back on a boat and sendin them home would end crime in america


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 17, 2011)

dont get me started on this shit man lol makes me want to join back up to get some pay back i mean keep the peace and win hearts and minds lol like fuck.no wonder i toke.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

here the deal, ahll have the hard workin pakis that keep their shops open from early o'clock till fuckin midnite in exchange for the fuckin whineing paranoid tims we've got up here.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

Not content with conquering the world of reality TV, it seems Katie Price has also grown the world's heaviest cabbage.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

During sex last night my partner whispered in my ear, "pretend you're my dad." I was furious. "You are one sick minded girl, what a disgusting thing to ask me." I stormed out of the bedroom and slammed the door. I mean, you don't expect shit like that from your sister, do you?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd rather be a paki than a tim. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Cq03ImpTps


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 17, 2011)

when i was baced in germany it was the turks if we let them in the eu the the uk will be fucked even more so.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> m8 if all the immigrants had qualifications and brought skills to the country and speak English then fantastic but they reckon they are over 3000 asylum seekers entering OUR country every week. Now m8 these fuckers get every benifit under the sun and houses. Then the fuckers have found out how to breed. They dont bring any skills, what they bring is crime, terrorism and disease and have the fucking cheek to complain because we don't adhere to their laws and religion in OUR country. U think the country is going back to the 50's. Mate its going back 300 years with all the fucking muslims


Hey billy hows you mate. I know and this is what i am saying, bring in the skill and not the lazy bastards. This is still the governments fault i am not the 1 lettin them in am i so as i said rather than some sort of Neo-Nazi party we need a party that will do this. Like i said this country is going to the dogs and we could blame all day but the buck stops with the government, riots and violence solves nothing and makes these people look pathetic. What this country needs is much tighter border control,get rid off the foreign scum from our prisons and streets and send them home and only let a small amount of skilled workers in when required like Australia for example at the moment on and off. I watched a cop show few weeks ago and they came across some immigrants walking down the motorway and they took them off the motorway and then gave them a map to the immigration place. What a bunch of cocks like they will ever turn up, DEPORT them i agree. you get me wrong like i am saying let them in cos i am not.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> During sex last night my partner whispered in my ear, "pretend you're my dad." I was furious. "You are one sick minded girl, what a disgusting thing to ask me." I stormed out of the bedroom and slammed the door. I mean, you don't expect shit like that from your sister, do you?


im an only child shit aye lol sick love it mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhrQBRwbKwg&feature=related


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5K-0oD0dSs&feature=related


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> Hey billy hows you mate. I know and this is what i am saying, bring in the skill and not the lazy bastards. This is still the governments fault i am not the 1 lettin them in am i so as i said rather than some sort of Neo-Nazi party we need a party that will do this. Like i said this country is going to the dogs and we could blame all day but the buck stops with the government, riots and violence solves nothing and makes these people look pathetic. What this country needs is much tighter border control,get rid off the foreign scum from our prisons and streets and send them home and only let a small amount of skilled workers in when required like Australia for example at the moment on and off. I watched a cop show few weeks ago and they came across some immigrants walking down the motorway and they took them off the motorway and then gave them a map to the immigration place. What a bunch of cocks like they will ever turn up, DEPORT them i agree. you get me wrong like i am saying let them in cos i am not.


As soon as they have an anti-immigration platform they will be labelled as a Neo-Nazi party, you completely clueless, gullible cunt.


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

look whatever airwave nice ad prick. just drop this shite cos everyone has a different opinion on many things and you debate well you nonce.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Airwave is just straight to the bone m8. Dont take it personal.lol (I dont)


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Airwave is just straight to the bone m8. Dont take it personal.lol (I dont)


dont mind straight to the point but show a little evidence for your cause  (dont mind me just been a long month with wedding plans, car blowing breaking down and the old man in an out of hospital with cancer D'oh)

Things are looking up now though so thats sweet just still on the come down from it all you know


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

todays outdoor bud lovin the sunshine


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Hes Welsh m8, they are all crazy and good singers.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> View attachment 1791060View attachment 1791059View attachment 1791058
> 
> todays outdoor bud lovin the sunshine


Not long now m8. Have u electricuted anyone yet.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2011)

you ignoring me


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Shit I forgot m8.lol Their head guy is phoning me on Monday


----------



## Gavstar76 (Sep 17, 2011)

say no more Billy lol. Nice pics pavement50 my bro is growing some outside and just found a hermi so he is bricking it at the mo lol but he did say they have been quite stressed D'oh


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2011)

lol , what about the bling  lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2011)

anyone here know when to start using black treacle and is it just 1tsp per gallon ? i know dura knows abit but im clueless lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 17, 2011)

Tablespoon per gallon.. Last few weeks 



RobbieP said:


> anyone here know when to start using black treacle and is it just 1tsp per gallon ? i know dura knows abit but im clueless lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Think it's 1tbsp a gallon actually. Use it once in flowering i say. What's the worst that could happen


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol , what about the bling  lmao


Plenty of it. Think they are them links of london aswel


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Tablespoon per gallon.. Last few weeks


Bet your picking more winners(out your nose) today than u did yesterday.lol


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Not long now m8. Have u electricuted anyone yet.lol


 ended up thinking it was a little extreme lol but stepson is now in the spare room since monday. i did drill holes in the door and padlocked the door shut during the night and day on wednesday but it gets too humid in there. so have to keep the door open for ventilation. nothing i can do. he's bound to help himself to a few buds. hoping that he wont take liberties


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gavstar76 said:


> say no more Billy lol. Nice pics pavement50 my bro is growing some outside and just found a hermi so he is bricking it at the mo lol but he did say they have been quite stressed D'oh



i'm expecting mine to go hermie too but prob late in flowering like the plant the seeds came from. i grew these with seeds i got from my last grow which turned hermie on me but still produced good decent bud. but then again they might not.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> ended up thinking it was a little extreme lol but stepson is now in the spare room since monday. i did drill holes in the door and padlocked the door shut during the night and day on wednesday but it gets too humid in there. so have to keep the door open for ventilation. nothing i can do. he's bound to help himself to a few buds. hoping that he wont take liberties


And if he does take liberties teach him the lesson that he had a good thing and then he abused it and now he's getting nothing. Shold be better than simply locking him out fullstop and just leaving him craving to get in and poke around the grow room. Things are more tempting when daddy sais NO 

I'm bored, nowt to harvest for a week and trying not to spend all me money on the internet


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Pave m8, if it does grow balls, c if u can collect the pollen and then if you pollenate a 100% female in your next run. Volia - femzd seeds.

@ttt - have u thought about using silver and doing femzd seeds


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Nah, while i don't really have the space for regular seeds, i like the idea of reg seeds well it's natural and it let's others have the chance to play around and make up their own creations  just trying to put together some kind of plan for my little flowering thing. Trying to work out the best odour control method as there will only be 2 small female plants and i don't really want to spend a hundred odd on a big filter can combo and such. Was thinking about an ozone gen but tey have health implicaitons. Having money can be a bitch.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone here know when to start using black treacle and is it just 1tsp per gallon ? i know dura knows abit but im clueless lol


i just use a real big tablespoonful per ten litre bucket,(i fill a ten litre bucket with water and then add my nutes and feed the plants with a 1 litre kitchen jug, i dont get particularly exact about it and ive never had any probs) just make sure you make sure its totally dissolved in boiling water, btw that was for soil grows, i'd do the same for dwc but i'd be cautious with any other hydro set up as its like fuckin glue and it'd likely clog up sprayers/pumps etc.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Dont use treacle in hydro EVER!!! Dura Ive got stuff here u can use for your DWC. Its called Overdrive m8. Great stuff


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 17, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> i'm expecting mine to go hermie too but prob late in flowering like the plant the seeds came from. i grew these with seeds i got from my last grow which turned hermie on me but still produced good decent bud. but then again they might not.


tell him you will break his fingers fuck sake


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

You can use it in hydro if done right, but it's of no benefit whatsoever when used with hydro.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

God, I miss DWC


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont use treacle in hydro EVER!!! Dura Ive got stuff here u can use for your DWC. Its called Overdrive m8. Great stuff


ive got some of that superthrive but i'll bow to your knowledge on this mate, as u know i'm just learnin the dwc.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive got some of that superthrive but i'll bow to your knowledge on this mate, as u know i'm just learnin the dwc.


Ill give u about a 1/4 bottle of overdrive m8. I use it the last 3/4 weeks of flower and boy does it pack on the weight. Especially with DWC. Just burnt the top of my mouth with a chilli spring roll


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

well as per my image my c02 bottle leaked last nite BUT i dodnet nitoce it had leaked into the res just before i gave em a drink!
cheked em just not they look fucked~! still greeen but bent rite over almost curling on teh main stem! wtf shit

im glad i just cheked em! so

fuly cleaned everything with boi;lng water

fully changed res
cleaned down everything the yeasty suger water made contact with

just flushed em all with fresh half strength feed runing of into bucket and gunna make another new res cudent have the run off going bak into circulation!

shit shit and shit!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm germing tomorrow, so it'll be a few weeks before i'm anywhere near that stage, im gonna germ 8 in the hope that 4 pop, if they all do i'll just find a suitable place for my spare tent although i'm gonna have to get a new extractor and scrubber at some point. no hassle really just need to stay off the booze for half a day and i can afford it!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

U gonae grow the AK48 m8. It will be excellent in a DWC setup. Just takes over 7 weeks and packs a punch


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

sum ak 48 and sum church, becoz ive grown the church a cpl of times b4 im curious to see the soil v dwc outcome


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

It's now 3pm and i ent moved since i woke up. I sure know how to waste my weekends


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

There is only one winner m8. Im tempted to grow a monster in DWC. Ill see if the girl will let me do another in the house after this one.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's now 3pm and i ent moved since i woke up. I sure know how to waste my weekends


 
Pretty much the same. The only thing that has moved is my bowels.lol

Anybody recommend any good tv series


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Woke up with a joint and some Fools and Horses and a shot of whiskey, did the trick. I want new top gear and new mythbusters


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Mythbusters??????????????


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

I love waking up hungover rolling a joint and sticking an episode of mythbuters on


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Just about to watch my first episode


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just about to watch my first episode



_Weeds_ is watchable.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> _Weeds_ is watchable.


Right uptodate with that Airwave. I think its great. You guys seen Game of Thrones. If not get watching.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just use a real big tablespoonful per ten litre bucket,(i fill a ten litre bucket with water and then add my nutes and feed the plants with a 1 litre kitchen jug, i dont get particularly exact about it and ive never had any probs) just make sure you make sure its totally dissolved in boiling water, btw that was for soil grows, i'd do the same for dwc but i'd be cautious with any other hydro set up as its like fuckin glue and it'd likely clog up sprayers/pumps etc.


its with coco so it should be ok


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Plenty of it. Think they are them links of london aswel


 pm or text me with a price mate ...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 17, 2011)

the deadliest catch......im fuckin addicted to the bloody thing. like u said ttt 'top gear' is always watchable, and the simpsons, ive also got ' the borgias' and ' boradwalk empire' on my sky plannner but i aint got round to watchin them yet. @ billy, i started watching 'game of thrones. but my fuckin sky got cut and i lost fuckin tons of shit from my programmer.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right uptodate with that Airwave. I think its great. You guys seen Game of Thrones. If not get watching.


Yeah, seen it. Not impressed if I'm honest. It's just something I watch out of boredom more then anything.

Also, I want to give Nancy a facial.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the deadliest catch......im fuckin addicted to the bloody thing. like u said ttt 'top gear' is always watchable, and the simpsons, ive also got ' the borgias' and ' boradwalk empire' on my sky plannner but i aint got round to watchin them yet. @ billy, i started watching 'game of thrones. but my fuckin sky got cut and i lost fuckin tons of shit from my programmer.


Boardwalk Empire was pretty good. Having so long between seasons is a pain in the arse.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> OH YEH
> sat in garden shilling with a 3 sheater to blatantly a spliff
> this god dude cpomes out of the house HE IS VISTING saying u enjoying that im like yeh man u want sum??(sharing is caring rite?)
> he sed..............wait for it...................
> ...


Only in UK thread........


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the deadliest catch......im fuckin addicted to the bloody thing. like u said ttt 'top gear' is always watchable, and the simpsons, ive also got ' the borgias' and ' boradwalk empire' on my sky plannner but i aint got round to watchin them yet. @ billy, i started watching 'game of thrones. but my fuckin sky got cut and i lost fuckin tons of shit from my programmer.


Deadliest catch is addictive for what it is  not watched any of the new stuff since the captain harris(?) died though, apparently it's just not the same whih isn't too surprising.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive just found a kinda new series Im gonae start. Its called Breakout Kings. Looks alright


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2011)

the season when phil died was a gripper lol they edited it badly tho or maybe thats how it did happen but 1 minit he finds out his son jake has been stealing his pain meds basically smack in a pill loads of people in the states hooked on them then he admits to his dad hes hook next up phils found collasped doubt it happened like that tho but was a sad watch.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive just found a kinda new series Im gonae start. Its called Breakout Kings. Looks alright


falling skies looks good too


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Breakout kings? Breakout vodka i say. Couple of drinks then i think i'll have a bath. Really liven up this dreary saturday  Although i should really clean the voen, every time io open the door i engulf the flat in smoke. Yaaboosucks to cleaning though.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

yeh coal is good series too!

lol my co2 bottle leaked into res i dint notice wen i fed em last nite now me plants are drooping like a fucker!!!LOL i dont make hings easy do i
cleaned everything res included flushed em thru into another bucket so not to infect rest of res.
stil nice grean and moist so im hoping i cought em in time damn blast and bugger!!!LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Woop, another couple of hours and i can take of my afternoon drinking shoes and put on my evening drinking boots. Alcohol. Who's with me?

Sod c02, always seemed to me more hassle than it's worth having to turn off extractor fans and all that lot and having perfect conditions. Then making the c02 in itself is hassle or very expensive. Maybe if my grow was huge, but not for just a couple of plants..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive got a big day 2morrow. Rangers v Celtic. U guys should tune into that for a bit of hatred


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a big day 2morrow. Rangers v Celtic. U guys should tune into that for a bit of hatred


 NBA's big in the UK too huh?
Heh, I need to get out more.

How you guys feel about the NFL?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

And don't give me no shit about NFL v. Rugby, pads v. no pads. NFL is just as dangerous as Rugby any day of the week.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> NBA's big in the UK too huh?
> Heh, I need to get out more.
> 
> How you guys feel about the NFL?


I feel that americans are a bunch of utter pussies, not saying it's not fun to watch, or used to be, but man the fuck up you sissies.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 17, 2011)

hi guys....

first grow guys, chop time soon and just wanted make sure i do it right!!!

so, would it be wise to dry in the same room i grew?? obv no light on but keep the fans going guys?? is that right??? and how do i keep it right humidity without humidity tester thingy..( i havent had one all way through)

Thganks for any feedack in advance guys!!


TMS


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I feel that americans are a bunch of utter pussies, not saying it's not fun to watch, or used to be, but man the fuck up you sissies.


What do you expect? Most of the blood here comes from the UK. I mean start with shit, end with shit right?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> NBA's big in the UK too huh?
> Heh, I need to get out more.
> 
> How you guys feel about the NFL?


Its soccer as u call it.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

I dry my weed in the top of my flowering cab with a pice of cardboard to block out as much light as i can. I have no fans running i have no idea on the temperature and no idea on the humidity. People seem to love what i grow


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its soccer as u call it.lol


 right.........lol
I just saw Celtics and I thought basketball. heh


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Rangers v Celtic. 2 biggest teams in Scotland and the fans are split through religion. Crazy


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rangers v Celtic. 2 biggest teams in Scotland and the fans are split through religion. Crazy


I'll say one thing for sport in Europe; you cunts really know how to get involved in the game. The fans in Europe stomp American fans. I think the best we have is the wave.......weak sauce.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

NOTE TO SELF dont just throw a co2 bottle in ur grow after first build and ganga dont like yeast and suger!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

heya how are we all? been having problems with the polish cunts again so had the filth round here the last 2 days and yes you guessed it they yet again decided to sit on the chairs directly beneath my grow(jus for a laugh i measured it an they were sitting exactly 4 foot beneath my tent lmfao) had enough now though an gonna start going all psycho on the cunts, burn their caravan down in the garden that the son(main troublemaker) lives in, gonna kill their cats and then all 3 of em are gonna get a major fucking kicking( all while im at work on a nice CCTV camera for an alibi lmao, and thats just the beginning lol also got a nice major bed-bug infestation planned for them starting the day we move out lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

What they doing Sae?????


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> heya how are we all? been having problems with the polish cunts again so had the filth round here the last 2 days and yes you guessed it they yet again decided to sit on the chairs directly beneath my grow(jus for a laugh i measured it an they were sitting exactly 4 foot beneath my tent lmfao) had enough now though an gonna start going all psycho on the cunts, burn their caravan down in the garden that the son(main troublemaker) lives in, gonna kill their cats and then all 3 of em are gonna get a major fucking kicking( all while im at work on a nice CCTV camera for an alibi lmao, and thats just the beginning lol also got a nice major bed-bug infestation planned for them starting the day we move out lmao


Is hurting the cats really necessary? I'm all for hurting people but shit.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What they doing Sae?????


waking baby up at all hours, filling the wheelie bins up with shit (suitcases/light fittings etc), calling the filth on us for all manner of bullshit etc etc(not even 1% of the list), 2 years its been going on an now ive had enough


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Is hurting the cats really necessary? I'm all for hurting people but shit.


 
probably not necessary but i all the door slamming etc is them letting the cats in an out oh an theyre bringing fleas into the house which are biting my baby daughter so why not kill the fucking things, cat are just vermin anyway


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Once that kinda shit starts it doesnt stop


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Once that kinda shit starts it doesnt stop


which bit ya on about?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Is hurting the cats really necessary? I'm all for hurting people but shit.


What airwave sais, leave the cats out of this. My reasoning being 1. awwwww, kitty katttt, and 2. No better than having beef with someone so taking it out on them via innocent family members.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> which bit ya on about?


Shit with the neighbours bro. Needs nipped in the bud(good phrase for this site) or I doesn't stop


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Right guys lets see how many weed inuendos we can get in. Best one of the night get 2 femd seeds that are in my fridge


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Shit with the neighbours bro. Needs nipped in the bud(good phrase for this site) or I doesn't stop


oh it will be nipped in the bud rather fucking sharpish.....just got to wait for a bit coz of the current filth involvement........gna give it 3-4 weeks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2011)

kill the cats lol it was probably them cunts thats been filling up ya wheelybin fucking cats! do em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> kills thes cats lol it was probably them cunts thats been filling up ya wheelybin fucking cats! do em lol


cant stand the fucking things anyway, their like fucking illegal immigrants just laze around all day getting everything fucking handed to em..home/food/healthcare etc


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Grass isn't always greener Sae. U might get a worse neighbour. (thats my 1st entry.lol)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> cant stand the fucking things anyway, their like fucking illegal immigrants just laze around all day getting everything fucking handed to em..home/food/healthcare etc


Is that not what most pet's are in general?

Just to be a pessimist, if i was growing, i would not want to be doing things to my neighbours which could result in a. intense police observation, you might have your alibi but don't kid yourself if you think they'll take it as gold and not investigate you any further, you're already in issue, you'd be a prime suspect to watch etc. and b. don't be so confident that you can simply nip something in the bud, they could burn your house down for all you know with your little one still inside, imigrants be crazy , i always try and work along the lines of don't start something unless you're willing to take it to the absolute finish, that is to say they are rendered incapable of getting even such as jail, deported, dead etc.... as i say, being a pessimist, but fuck, as has been shown, that unlikely shit, well it can happen, and does.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Stop hating the cats. Cats are cool as fuck. FACT.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

well we will see what happens in 3-4 weeks time lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> still laughing bout the alibi bit sae dont ya fink that went out the window when ya posted ya plans? lol


This is the police were on about here, i wonder how most of em to remember to breathe most days, they could never use a compooter lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> This is the police were on about here, i wonder how most of em to remember to breathe most days, they could never use a compooter lmfao


Someone who underestimates their adversary is a foolish man indeed. You're just asking to get caught if that's your attitude.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Someone who underestimates their adversary is a foolish man indeed. You're just asking to get caught if that's your attitude.


IIts a joke mate


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

You know what's better than the cutest cat in the world?

Any dog.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Right Im going to make a risotto. Either mushroom with pepper sauce or chrizo and tomato sauce. Cant decide


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You know what's better than the cutest cat in the world?
> 
> Any dog.


Fucking spot on mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right Im going to make a risotto. Either mushroom with pepper sauce or chrizo and tomato sauce. Cant decide


dont like mushroom, do like chorizo but hey it aint me eating it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right Im going to make a risotto. Either mushroom with pepper sauce or chrizo and tomato sauce. Cant decide


What is better than mushroom or chorizo than mushroom and chorizo.. and bacon and egg and prawns and and and. Mmmmmm, surf n turf.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You know what's better than the cutest cat in the world?
> 
> Any dog.


Dogs are far too much work. Cats are independent. I like my cat. Hes huge, aggresive and an all round prick. They say owners are like their pets.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;RQrQrioLxhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQrQrioLxhc[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

It's raining it's pouring and i need to do a booze run. This is why i own flipflops  not gettin me shoes n socks wet all for a bit of beer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Risotto cancelled. Phoning an Indian.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

I opted for chocolate and banana milk and grated mozarella for my dinner, i think a trip to the chinese restaurant might be in order later on.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dogs are far too much work. Cats are independent. I like my cat. Hes huge, aggresive and an all round prick. They say owners are like their pets.lol


Hard work lmbo bro from that statement alone ill call bullshit and say u would nt know the meanin of hard work lol i have 2 staffies and they get walked mornin and night seprately as they dont get on and had some serious fights but i love it bro even in shit weather they get took out you ll neva get a betta relationship than man and dog !! I ve even gone to the extremes and split gardren and house in 2 jusy to keep both through there fightin but its all worth it imo even tho i wished they could get on!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Dogs don't need walking, they're capable of doing that all by themselves  I do like the ease of a life with cats though, short of putting food in a saucer once a day you don't ever have to do anything with em they just do as they need to do. I reckon cats and dogs are both stoner animals in their own right but i'd still rather have cats i think, although if i lived in the country country i would certaily have a dog or two, if you live in the country it stands to reason you'll get out and abouts lots so who better to take out with you, like fuck i'd take a woman on excersions with me, would be nowt but moaning about the weather and her hair


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dogs don't need walking, they're capable of doing that all by themselves  I do like the ease of a life with cats though, short of putting food in a saucer once a day you don't ever have to do anything with em they just do as they need to do. I reckon cats and dogs are both stoner animals in their own right but i'd still rather have cats i think, although if i lived in the country country i would certaily have a dog or two, if you live in the country it stands to reason you'll get out and abouts lots so who better to take out with you, like fuck i'd take a woman on excersions with me, would be nowt but moaning about the weather and her hair


I take it you ve neva seen the excitement of a staffie when it knows its goin out ttt or any other dog sayin that. Dogs are and can b alot of things you want them to b and you said companion yourself bro which is true but also can gaurd off any unwelcome visitors while your out or could b a workin dog in the feild i ve got my dogs for the sole purpose of companion and to protect misses and kids while im away or just to chill and watch over my crop lol i could neva say the same thing for cats unless it was a homebred lion or tiger lmbo


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> I take it you ve neva seen the excitement of a staffie when it knows its goin out ttt or any other dog sayin that. Dogs are and can b alot of things you want them to b and you said companion yourself bro which is true but also can gaurd off any unwelcome visitors while your out or could b a workin dog in the feild i ve got my dogs for the sole purpose of companion and to protect misses and kids while im away or just to chill and watch over my crop lol i could neva say the same thing for cats unless it was a homebred lion or tiger lmbo


Indeed, and for me pet's are for being a stoners friend as that is what my situation at present calls for  However I laugh at the idea of dogs as protection short of a great dane or a pit that will putyou on your are before you're through the door, if i'm breaking into a house, i'll have a weapon or tool, and that dog will find it's head caved in  i've seen how "wild" and vicious police dogs are, so i've always had it in my head that if i were in a situation where it was attacking me for no good reason, i would kill it till it died from it's wounds and plead self defence. Unless i've committed a serious rime then i do not see being mauled by a police dog as reasonable force, hence the £100K payouts when they do bite innocent people.

Watch out for my Body roll Watch out for my Body roll High Kicks High Kicks


----------



## Airwave (Sep 17, 2011)

Where do you lot eat out? I like TGI Fridays and places like that. Steak, ribs, chicken wings, etc.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

Only time i ever eat out is if my parents pop into town in which case it's always pizza express. I generally prefer to cook my own at half the cost.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 17, 2011)

Italian always good... There's some decent places we go to that have amazing seafood and steaks as well..

There's a awesome smokehouse by us too.. Mmmm BBQ goodness




Airwave said:


> Where do you lot eat out? I like TGI Fridays and places like that. Steak, ribs, chicken wings, etc.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 17, 2011)

TGI's not too bad.. Just sometimes has that like ready meal pre packaged taste/feel.. But decent enough for what it is...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed, and for me pet's are for being a stoners friend as that is what my situation at present calls for  However I laugh at the idea of dogs as protection short of a great dane or a pit that will putyou on your are before you're through the door, if i'm breaking into a house, i'll have a weapon or tool, and that dog will find it's head caved in  i've seen how "wild" and vicious police dogs are, so i've always had it in my head that if i were in a situation where it was attacking me for no good reason, i would kill it till it died from it's wounds and plead self defence. Unless i've committed a serious rime then i do not see being mauled by a police dog as reasonable force, hence the £100K payouts when they do bite innocent people.
> 
> Watch out for my Body roll Watch out for my Body roll High Kicks High Kicks


 ha ha ttt staffies are a loyal dog but when crossed are as vicous as any breed out there believe ive witnessed with my own eyes and its neva pretty ive had to split my 2 bitches up and im 15 stone and struggled to fuck to part them a hammer crowbar bat does nt deter them either ive broken everythin i could grab over my 2 and not succeeded in parting them only for a split second they ve loosed each other and i ve managed to pick either up so they cant get to each other and yes i did get bitten and it was a very painfull experience as the younger 1 broke my wrist and punctured my skin in seven places but it was aviodable so i should of been more carefull and read the signs alot faster than i did and before any1 says it yes my children are round them every day and the dogs would neva harm them why they say because they were brought up around kids and it was only on this occassion have 1 of them bite a person and it was my own fault for gettin inbetween 2 staffs fightin so i did have it comin im sure your aware that they lock jaw and on this occassion it neva happened while it bite me!! Great dane ?? Lmbo


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 17, 2011)

I like both dogs and cats and have owned both.. But one thing I've never been able to do is get a dog to shit in a litter box... Cats are easily trained to be well behaved with their bowel movements however dogs just fucking shit wherever they like ... All over the fucking house and furniture


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 17, 2011)

Cats are great if you are living in flats etc.. Won't own a dog again until I have a huge yard again,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

All in training  that's al it is haha. I reckon the pointy end of a sharp crowbar rammed into the roof of his mouth with malicious intent, it might change the course of play  

This fly problem is relaly beginnig to piss me off. they have to be coming from somewhere but wtf. Only reasonable explanation would be maggots from fishing, but i never had any of my own, grrr.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 17, 2011)

if anyone has image hosting issues watever i just knocked up a hosting website for images no reg nessessery just upload and hotlink
http://ic3imgs.zxq.net/


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

evening ladies


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

So finally found out what the pigs wanted , was about me smashing that van. could of been worse.


----------



## mattman (Sep 17, 2011)

im loving it


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

im too fucked to see whats going on in that pic lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone had any experience with autos ? im looking at how much light i should give them but theres so many different opinions im not sure what todo now >.<


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 18, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## lexros (Sep 18, 2011)

good morning


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

A severely wobbly stomach for me this morning, maybe a joint of hash will sort things out.

With regard to light cycles OTB, i think you just use 18/6. 12/12 is said to be detrimental to yield but i am never a fan of the 24/0 schedule myself  dun't seem natural


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 18, 2011)

[/ATTACH]


Ontheball said:


> Anyone had any experience with autos ? im looking at how much light i should give them but theres so many different opinions im not sure what todo now >.<


Good morning, well not here we've got rain rain and rain.

i did autos this summer . popped them in may, harvested early mid july. so they had between 14 and 16 hours daylight. managed to get only about an oz of each plant. but harvest in july was nice. but indoors heard its best to give em min 18h light. mine took 70- 80 days.


----------



## ronniebiggs (Sep 18, 2011)

hi i'm wowgrows friend and he says he's cool and that just been busy and he'll be back on soon


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

morning all


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2011)

Morning guys. I got a load of them Tresor Paris braclet things. Retailing at £149.99, selling them at £50. Ill get some pics u 2morrow. Cant really sell them round my way. Hot, hot, hot


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Anyone had any experience with autos ? im looking at how much light i should give them but theres so many different opinions im not sure what todo now >.<


Ive done the critical mass auto and pulled 2oz dry of each plant in just over 8 weeks they were on 20-4


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

Thought id share this with ya, gonna be our xmas day tipple lol, been going since september last year and this is the 9/10th time its been re-filled with fresh plant material lol

View attachment 1792626View attachment 1792625


----------



## del66666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought id share this with ya, gonna be our xmas day tipple lol, been going since september last year and this is the 9/10th time its been re-filled with fresh plant material lol
> 
> View attachment 1792626View attachment 1792625


should av just used just good bud you tight bastard...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> should av just used just good bud you tight bastard...............


funny you should say that..... when these psychos come down in 3 weeks or so they are gna be cured ready for xmas an a shit load of it is gonna be chucked into the bottle lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

also del might be upgrading to a 20 site cloner soon if ya fancy a cheap 12 site one for a good price? lol


----------



## chillaxing (Sep 18, 2011)

hiya everyone, im new to this forum but wondered if anyone is from the stirling area, just moved here and wanted to hook up with like minded people, cheers


----------



## UKHG (Sep 18, 2011)

hey guys looking for sum clones s.yorks ls area needing 8 i know big ask but if u dont ask u get nower!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2011)

Day out up blackpool !! Wounded im gonna miss utd v chelsea!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Day out up blackpool !! Wounded im gonna miss utd v chelsea!!


 if your in blackpool i doubt your gonna miss it lol , chav central will have it plastered on every pub screen going


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. I got a load of them Tresor Paris braclet things. Retailing at £149.99, selling them at £50. Ill get some pics u 2morrow. Cant really sell them round my way. Hot, hot, hot


well i asked you over n over but got no reply ... went out n bought sumit yestrday now for missus bday


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if your in blackpool i doubt your gonna miss it lol , chav central will have it plastered on every pub screen going


With me kids bro no pubs for me today ffs !!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A severely wobbly stomach for me this morning, maybe a joint of hash will sort things out.
> 
> With regard to light cycles OTB, i think you just use 18/6. 12/12 is said to be detrimental to yield but i am never a fan of the 24/0 schedule myself  dun't seem natural


18/6 its is im with you feel they need a rest period lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Good morning, well not here we've got rain rain and rain.
> 
> i did autos this summer . popped them in may, harvested early mid july. so they had between 14 and 16 hours daylight. managed to get only about an oz of each plant. but harvest in july was nice. but indoors heard its best to give em min 18h light. mine took 70- 80 days.


they look good mate just trying to find a lift to get soil so i can get mine going , nice to see people pulling some ok weights from the autos, Im starting to wonder if cfl is suck ass , ill make my mind up when the rest of the bulbs arrive i might just do first month cfl last month hps who knows lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 18, 2011)

so then colloidal silver...............safe to use ? any problems to be careful of


----------



## del66666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> also del might be upgrading to a 20 site cloner soon if ya fancy a cheap 12 site one for a good price? lol


still thinking of seeds mate.............was looking at the colloidal silver for fems................but maybe.shout me when you get the new 1


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2011)

One seed can be turned it 8 clones quite easily....




UKRG said:


> hey guys looking for sum clones s.yorks ls area needing 8 i know big ask but if u dont ask u get nower!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

i got clones but none of u fuckers near me


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> With me kids bro no pubs for me today ffs !!


BOOOOOOOOO ! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so then colloidal silver...............safe to use ? any problems to be careful of


Drinking it turns you into a blue smurf


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;HwELajFteTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwELajFteTo[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Sep 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> [video=youtube;HwELajFteTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwELajFteTo[/video]



nice had the discogrohphy for a while!!
five finger death punch too!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

Disturbed is some big nostalger for me lol. bought some weights off a m8 the other day decided its time to bulk back up, i hit them hard to hard infact i cant even lift my phone , my hands are like dead weights on the keyboard haha sucks balls. feel armless lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2011)

i achieve the same thing by wanking...



Ontheball said:


> Disturbed is some big nostalger for me lol. bought some weights off a m8 the other day decided its time to bulk back up, i hit them hard to hard infact i cant even lift my phone , my hands are like dead weights on the keyboard haha sucks balls. feel armless lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i achieve the same thing by wanking...


red raw looool


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;TBJjREXXSyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBJjREXXSyA[/video]


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

quite in here today :/


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Doing reading on glassblowing and watching fools and horses. Still trying to work out how best to light and filter my breeding cabinet.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2011)

always is on a sunday lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

aye sucks im so fucking bored, got no weed cant afford any either  managed to get some beers in but starting to cluck now fml.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> quite in here today :/


you only just noticed , only been you and UKRG posting for most the week lol ..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

im after a new extraction fan in a few weeks if anyone has one spare not being used or knows of anyone send me a PM with a price


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you only just noticed , only been you and UKRG posting for most the week lol ..


first time ive been sober in 3 years lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;OHs5cg5RIu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8&ob=av2n[/video] love the lyrics lol so true


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

evenin all, great to see Rangers giving those paranoid kiddy fiddling soap dodging bin raking fuckin scum sucking bawbags a goin over. 4-2 , superb result. well im germ'ing tonight gents, just dropped my lights from 600 watt to 400, temps still a bit a high though and a part from an a/c unit i cant do anything else at the moment but its quite warm outside so not too worried. just phoned a chinese; spicy chicken wings ,special curry with chips and a can of coke....mmmmmmm. lovely. all my housework done and i mean the fuckin lot, floors mopped, windows washed, bed changed, the whole fuckin deal, great feeling. tomorrow i'll go and give the community service lady my doctors line covering me for a month and then fuck off to my uni nite class in glasgow. almost all my tic money is in and ive got sum spare cash, humped fuck out the bird last nite so that'll keep her quiet for a few days and had a great two days with my wee boy. FUCKIN FANTASIC WEEKEND.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds goo mate. I feel rather bad about my weekend, i've literally been sat on this sofa since the wee hours of saturday and havn't moved or done anything of great use other than play silly computer games and watch fools n horses and get sloshed.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds goo mate. I feel rather bad about my weekend, i've literally been sat on this sofa since the wee hours of saturday and havn't moved or done anything of great use other than play silly computer games and watch fools n horses and get sloshed.


 SNAP! managed to finish 2 tunes iv been making though but im so bored its untrue .......


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds goo mate. I feel rather bad about my weekend, i've literally been sat on this sofa since the wee hours of saturday and havn't moved or done anything of great use other than play silly computer games and watch fools n horses and get sloshed.


snap also lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

awwwww, am i the only happy bunny in here?lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Floor mopping window cleaning nonse is more like it. I got beer, i'm perfectly happy now  also got fish cakes and duck spring rolls. Whooo


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)

hey people  i've got abit of a problem with my seedlings they have started to bend over what do i do?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Floor mopping window cleaning nonse is more like it. I got beer, i'm perfectly happy now  also got fish cakes and duck spring rolls. Whooo


fish cakes n spring rolls go togethor well .... u,, lol 
iv just had sausages, mash and swede mash in a big yorkshire pudding covered in gravy


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> hey people  i've got abit of a problem with my seedlings they have started to bend over what do i do?


stand them up ?!

EDIT : - sorry bit of a limited answer , try to hold them up with twigs or coctail sticks , abit of metal wire , anything really .


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't water them so much, or water them ore  but for now either prop them up with cocktail sticks or pile dirt up around the stem so that only the top of the plant is showing. throw some pics up if you can.

They didn't have any yorkshire puddings at the shop so just had to settle for something else. figured it was a kinda healthy dinner, my diet over the weekend has been 2 liters of milkshake a bottle of vodka a bottle of whisky 8 pints of export KFC and half a kilo of grated mozarella.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

TTT 2 of your seeds are germ'ed and potted up , about 2 nodes high and there both noticably diff one has short fat leaves other has long thin leaves  both as of tonight will go under 12/12 for sexing , if both are female ill pot them both up and veg them out till nov when ill take cuttings off them for a 12/12 from clone grow  
if one or both are male ill use abit of pollen on a branch of my biggest psyco and see what i end up with


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Thin leaves should mean more of the exo genetics peeping through. Once i get my lights and such ordered i've been meaning to use one hole for breeding and the other for selecting pheno's. Need to get some black rose done but also want to get some F2's made. Bigger house, everything always comes back ot needing(wanting ) a bigger house


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Those are stretching like bonkers. Get your light a lot closer unless that means heat issues. For now the best thing you can do is fill the cups up with soil and support them somehow. It's gonna be a long while before those poor things can support their own weight.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)

Ive added abit more soil and sttop them up abit, will this help?


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)

ive stil got them in a dome atm should i put them in the tent with 150w light over them?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

get those black rose sorted id love to grow some of them ladies out


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Ive added abit more soil and sttop them up abit, will this help? View attachment 1793109


you should of planted those seeds alot deeper than that and get those cups filled to the top ... you should only really have a inch max showing out the soil


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Aye, keep adding soil till it's like 1cm from the top (just water slowly). What lights are you using and how far away are they?

Back rose female has gone into flowering this past week so either way i will have seeds in the next 7 weeks even if this run i just put the male in the cab and pollinate everything  black cheese


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i got clones but none of u fuckers near me


dont know what jungle you are on aboot


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Ive added abit more soil and sttop them up abit, will this help? View attachment 1793109


as the lads have already said, fill the pots all he way up, get the light as closes as possible ( heat issues withstanding of course) and get a small fan blowing on them, it strengthens the stalks thru resistance; like lifting weights at the gym.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)

ok ive filled the cups with soil to the top like you said. im using 1 cfl light but it is like 10" away as was worried about the heat


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

seeds all soaking in cups of water, i always like to give them an overnight soak. ive only room for 4 plants when the grow is up but im germing 7 just in case of failures. 3 x ak 48, 2 x black jack and 2 x the church. heres hoping, christ ah feel like a fuckin virgin here, thats the first time ive germed in over a year i think, last few plants were clones and its been around 6 month since i was busted. ex nazi jailbird acting like a daft fuckin school girl.....jeez, ahm actually embarrassed about it!! but its fuckin great tae be back on the grow.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> ok ive filled the cups with soil to the top like you said. im using 1 cfl light but it is like 10" away as was worried about the heat


what strength is ur cfl, u should be able to get it around 3 to 4 inches away, they produce very very little heat and 10" is way too far.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Much closer hazy, think like 2-3". CFL's give off "light" but after a short distance that light becomes unusable to the plant.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)

Right ok, thier in the dark now for 6 hrs so when i get them back out il put them closer to the light. thank you all for the help, this is stressful growing for the 1st time lol. Also (sorry to asking questions) but only 3 out of 5 seeds have come up out of the soil could any one tell me why that is?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Right ok, thier in the dark now for 6 hrs so when i get them back out il put them closer to the light. thank you all for the help, this is stressful growing for the 1st time lol. Also (sorry to asking questions) but only 3 out of 5 seeds have come up out of the soil could any one tell me why that is?


It's because it is. same reason some babies die at birth others don't. Ahhhh, nature.

[youtube]e3kyNGVK-hI[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's because it is. same reason some babies die at birth others don't. Ahhhh, nature.
> 
> [youtube]e3kyNGVK-hI[/youtube]


 seen that video before, the drum n bass bit they do is amazing , watched alot of that fluteman he is ace !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> seeds all soaking in cups of water, i always like to give them an overnight soak. ive only room for 4 plants when the grow is up but im germing 7 just in case of failures. 3 x ak 48, 2 x black jack and 2 x the church. heres hoping, christ ah feel like a fuckin virgin here, thats the first time ive germed in over a year i think, last few plants were clones and its been around 6 month since i was busted. ex nazi jailbird acting like a daft fuckin school girl.....jeez, ahm actually embarrassed about it!! but its fuckin great tae be back on the grow.


haha feel like a virgon again myself problem with getting wasted u forget shit put two big bud #1 into germ. thinking about it wish id germed an auto bubble only had enough soil for 2 pots and both seeds have gone to ground now.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> seen that video before, the drum n bass bit they do is amazing , watched alot of that fluteman he is ace !


I posted it purely for the tiny David Attembrough part


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2011)

Eventful day at blackpool and even tho i missrd utd v chelsea i could care less as i won £170 from a tenner at ladbrooks lol guessed the score would b 3-1 and can honestly say i ve no fickin finger nails left!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> Right ok, thier in the dark now for 6 hrs so when i get them back out il put them closer to the light. thank you all for the help, this is stressful growing for the 1st time lol. Also (sorry to asking questions) but only 3 out of 5 seeds have come up out of the soil could any one tell me why that is?


you can give them 24 hrs light until you want to flower , u can get the cfl 2-3 inches away ive just started up a cfl grow myself its in my sig if u want some cfl reference.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 18, 2011)

what so they dont need any dark time? and im gona sound silly to you lot but whats your sig?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 18, 2011)

look at this shit
hello!
my name is miss mabel cole, i saw your profile in this site,(rollitup.org) i want us to be friends i don't know how you will feel about it, please you can write to me through my email ([email protected])i ,m sorry if i am embarrassing you, i don't mean to do that,please write to me through my email address so that i can send you my picture and also tell you more about me,so that we can move from there to know each other better,thanks for your understanding, i am waiting for your lovely reply

to my email lol wtf


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

how quick do cfl bulbs burn out and need replaced? i prefer( when i can remember!!) to change hps bulbs every grow( or 2) but i know very little about the life span or power drop of cfls.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

UKRG said:


> look at this shit
> hello!
> my name is miss mabel cole, i saw your profile in this site,(rollitup.org) i want us to be friends i don't know how you will feel about it, please you can write to me through my email ([email protected])i ,m sorry if i am embarrassing you, i don't mean to do that,please write to me through my email address so that i can send you my picture and also tell you more about me,so that we can move from there to know each other better,thanks for your understanding, i am waiting for your lovely reply
> 
> to my email lol wtf


sounds a bit spammy to me. surely no cunt would genuinely send that!.....in saying that there are a few fuckin strange people around, but we all know each other so its fine usually.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder how many of tonight's X-Factor auditionees will turn out to be related to the Swansea miners...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Well one of the moderators accounts seemed to be fucked yesterday although maybe the account is purely a pice of software, but eitherway something went down last night 

what do you think about the church as a smoke dura? I found it a really easy an good yielding plant, lovely big firm round nugs, but i found that the high was ok but nothing to write home about.

Anyone ever herded flies on their HTV using the mouse cursor?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

Dura's a big church fan if my memory serves me correct, i grew it not that long ago and i wasnt impressed , it didnt have a long lasting high and to be honest wasnt that great but like everything it depends on batch of seeds and grower i supose !


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2011)

i think on average about 50 000 hours.. but would probably be a good idea to replace before hitting 50k



dura72 said:


> how quick do cfl bulbs burn out and need replaced? i prefer( when i can remember!!) to change hps bulbs every grow( or 2) but i know very little about the life span or power drop of cfls.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

the link thats repeated after every post i make . heh


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be nice and share my greedy ways. Help yourself...



I'll peek in if i sober up  

Dura, i ran my 400w bulb for about 16 months straight, no issue, have had my 600w bulb a good while, still works just dandy. Keep a spare bulb or light at han and just run em till they yield no crop or blow.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

not enjoying cfl that much atm but then only have one the rest should hopefully arrive 2mrw kinda miss my hps it felt like it did something lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

Well guys my journal updates (with pics) will be on in about half a hour 40minutes , chinese just arrived so abit of a delay .... journal in signature below


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah i am a church fan, it was the first plant i ever grew, smoke was good and yeild was bout 3 or 4 oz per plant in soil with biobizz nute. i went with it becoz my mate had done the same and he was 1 grow in front of me so i was kinda just following his lead although we both developed our own ways of growin( as we all do after a bit) , i suppose what i really liked about it was that it was almost 100% hassle free( i think 1 hermied but as a result of that , instead of throwing a hairy fit and running around screaming i sat and read a lot about hermies and dicovered they are quite easily curable , this taught me a helluva lot about plant genetics and probably more than anything made me realise the benefits of this site and the web in general to learn about growing) its also a very resiliant plant, bugs dont seem too interested( at least i had no issues) and it seems mould and disease resistant too, thats why i always suggest it to new growers. it'll always have a special place in my growing affections but like u said robbie its all batch dependant.


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yeah i am a church fan, it was the first plant i ever grew, smoke was good and yeild was bout 3 or 4 oz per plant in soil with biobizz nute. i went with it becoz my mate had done the same and he was 1 grow in front of me so i was kinda just following his lead although we both developed our own ways of growin( as we all do after a bit) , i suppose what i really liked about it was that it was almost 100% hassle free( i think 1 hermied but as a result of that , instead of throwing a hairy fit and running around screaming i sat and read a lot about hermies and dicovered they are quite easily curable , this taught me a helluva lot about plant genetics and probably more than anything made me realise the benefits of this site and the web in general to learn about growing) its also a very resiliant plant, bugs dont seem too interested( at least i had no issues) and it seems mould and disease resistant too, thats why i always suggest it to new growers. it'll always have a special place in my growing affections but like u said robbie its all batch dependant.


out of interest, how do you cure a hermie?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2011)

dutch master reverse...



AcidTest said:


> out of interest, how do you cure a hermie?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> out of interest, how do you cure a hermie?


with scissors.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> out of interest, how do you cure a hermie?


as mantiszn says it a product called 'dutch masters reverse' it was apparently created by the fruit and veg industry to give us stuff like seedless grapes. u just check ur plant and pull off all the balls and shit, then u mix the stuff up with another chemical that alows the mix to penetrate the plants surface( according to rumour its just a mild detergent) and then u spray the utter fuck outta them, keep checking every day and about 10 or 11 days later you do the same again. its fuckin boring and time consuming but ....if it fixes a plant i say its worth it, the stuff costs about £30 in total and personally i wouldnt be without it anymore. if u really want to know more....and be warned i mean everything in exact detail i can give u sum links, but be warned it aint easy reading, its fuckin university phd level shit and its incredibly in depth.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;6zztJ7Vgfdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zztJ7Vgfdk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


watch it fucking amazing.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Vodka and banana milkshake he asked himself apprehensively..


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> as mantiszn says it a product called 'dutch masters reverse' it was apparently created by the fruit and veg industry to give us stuff like seedless grapes. u just check ur plant and pull off all the balls and shit, then u mix the stuff up with another chemical that alows the mix to penetrate the plants surface( according to rumour its just a mild detergent) and then u spray the utter fuck outta them, keep checking every day and about 10 or 11 days later you do the same again. its fuckin boring and time consuming but ....if it fixes a plant i say its worth it, the stuff costs about £30 in total and personally i wouldnt be without it anymore. if u really want to know more....and be warned i mean everything in exact detail i can give u sum links, but be warned it aint easy reading, its fuckin university phd level shit and its incredibly in depth.


cheers thanks for the info


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Vodka and banana milkshake he asked himself apprehensively..


and the outcome was ?

my half sister where ever the fuck she may be once showed my the wierd but wonderful world of mc donalds chips dipped in vanilla milkshake god it was the bomb, that was like 10 years ago now shit im seriously getting old , probably wont like it now im an old cunt.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2011)

Banana with a tang  no more vodka now though  works gonna be fun in the morning (sorry dura)


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

Few Pics from my new journal update , check it out in my signature 
View attachment 1793380View attachment 1793381


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2011)

psycho is bush as a motherfucker..



RobbieP said:


> Few Pics from my new journal update , check it out in my signature
> View attachment 1793380View attachment 1793381


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2011)

if you say beer can in a jamaican accent it sounds like bacon...

eggs and beer can mon'


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Banana with a tang  no more vodka now though  works gonna be fun in the morning (sorry dura)


lol, no worries mate, ive got another doc line for a month so not only don't i have to work or even sign on i dont have to do comm service either.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

check this .... DRY ice hash 
[video]www.youtube.com/v/ZTa1PYzwpjI?version=3[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Sep 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Few Pics from my new journal update , check it out in my signature
> View attachment 1793380View attachment 1793381


looks nice man making me hope mine comes out good!!

hey new film looks good







menna be good n sum funny shit!!




LOL


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> check this .... DRY ice hash
> [video]www.youtube.com/v/ZTa1PYzwpjI?version=3[/video]


impressed wish i hadnt frozen my trim now lol

wanna see that red state looks messy


----------



## UKHG (Sep 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> impressed wish i hadnt frozen my trim now lol
> 
> wanna see that red state looks messy


yeh i put on server and watcxhed it the other day VERY good film


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh i put on server and watcxhed it the other day VERY good film


sweet out in few days ill probs just download it when i can be arsed. Just remembered about a sick dream i had last night , twas all about riu , the uk thread pulled together all their lights seeds money everything needed and put it all together and we all worked a massive weed warehouse together , shame its not real cuz that shit would be sick 

hoping i get some sleep tonight feel like shit but cant see it happening.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

omfg just seen something simple yet fooking clever on the news thatll help growers lol ill post 2mrw cant be fucked to right an essay atm


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

oi bitches morning ! hi kev beat ya to it


----------



## UKHG (Sep 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> sweet out in few days ill probs just download it when i can be arsed. Just remembered about a sick dream i had last night , twas all about riu , the uk thread pulled together all their lights seeds money everything needed and put it all together and we all worked a massive weed warehouse together , shame its not real cuz that shit would be sick
> 
> hoping i get some sleep tonight feel like shit but cant see it happening.


yeh that would be awsome!!! stoners dreams lol we can get qwite imaganiative!
fukin mate of ours gave our 19 month old sum dr pepper last nite!!! shel gbe ok she says!! 3am 3 fukinAM before we had to force sleep on her jumping round bed n shit!LOL im fooked mate!!
well sum offered me some clones 6 qwid each needs a weeks notice to get them established i asked what type he sed berrys!! wtf morons if in doubt call it berrys they have no clue about strains round here i sold sum1 10 ounze ofhaze and coz no1 knew wat haze was she sez rite if anyone askes its jack! im looking at it like that looks nowt like jack are u mad!!! youth of today i dunno LOL

well today is monday so that means its breaking bad new episode day!WOOT gunna watch 3 in a row

oh ufc 135 on saturday john jones vs rampage jackson!!! awww yeh anyone wanst a copy sunday moring inbox me il send it to u"
anyone watch ufc fight nite 25 on saturdya??


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

mornin uk growers otb haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 19, 2011)

Far too much celebration yesterday


----------



## dura72 (Sep 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Far too much celebration yesterday


never had a fuckin drink mate, wizny fuckin easy ah can tell ye!!!ma fuckin hoose is gleaming coz ah had tae find shit tae keep masel busy. but thats all my seeds had a good overnight soak and all sunk to the bottom of their respective cups and now their in the paper napkin and its just a waitin game.. Mr. Organized today coz i'm fresh and sober, although the problem is i end up getting fuckin OCD to the point where ive got nuthin left to do and boredom sets in.........thats when the fuckin fun begins again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

im still rough from saturday night. beer and cider festival. 7% perry and cherry bourbon mix well. till the morning. had to carry the birthday boy home. strip tease dancing with a broomstick with his lass apparently. neither of us have any memory of it.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> never had a fuckin drink mate, wizny fuckin easy ah can tell ye!!!ma fuckin hoose is gleaming coz ah had tae find shit tae keep masel busy. but thats all my seeds had a good overnight soak and all sunk to the bottom of their respective cups and now their in the paper napkin and its just a waitin game.. Mr. Organized today coz i'm fresh and sober, although the problem is i end up getting fuckin OCD to the point where ive got nuthin left to do and boredom sets in.........thats when the fuckin fun begins again!


Get yourself to the gym for an hour and blow off some steam. Wear yourself out and you'll be quite happy with having nothing to do.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 19, 2011)

Anybody see the Mayweather v Ortiz fight? What an ending to that one huh? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 19, 2011)

U know u have had too much when u are sick the next day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

wasn't sick but it was a fuckin close one. only saving grace was i'd had nowt to eat. 

aye i saw the boxing. was fucking mental. headbutt was pretty piss poor anyway. fuck knows what the ref was looking at when he knocked ortiz down though. looked like he was staring into space.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wasn't sick but it was a fuckin close one. only saving grace was i'd had nowt to eat.
> 
> aye i saw the boxing. was fucking mental. headbutt was pretty piss poor anyway. fuck knows what the ref was looking at when he knocked ortiz down though. looked like he was staring into space.


 He might of gotten a rematch if he had just lost but he tried headbutting him for christs sake. Now he's gonna have to start all the way at the bottom and work his way back. I'd pay to see the rematch though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

i don't know man, mayweather is like they say, the best pound for pound fighter going. pac man is on the roids so i doubt we'll see him fight mayweather.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

few frost shots for monday methinks.






CCxL





CCxL





DOG1





DOG2


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

so i drank all daY YESTERDAY N DIDnt get pissed stich up!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

u should be drinkin vodka or whiskey and not water then lol...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> u should be drinkin vodka or whiskey and not water then lol...


its larger or whiskey for me was only tinnies but done a fucking crate in, maybe a duff batch i might complain see if i can get some free beers lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't know man, mayweather is like they say, the best pound for pound fighter going. pac man is on the roids so i doubt we'll see him fight mayweather.


 I meant ortiz is probably gonna have to start all over. Mayweather doesn't have anything to worry about. lol 
It was kind of dickish what he said to Larry Merchant at the end of the fight. I mean come one...the guy's ancient.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2011)

just wonderin how much are cuttings at all your ladz areas,i sell them 5for 100 or 25 each threw friends of friends.just friends get thm for faviours ov lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2011)

nice pics gin


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> just wonderin how much are cuttings at all your ladz areas,i sell them 5for 100 or 25 each threw friends of friends.just friends get thm for faviours ov lol


most people round here just swap cuttings never heard anyone pay for them before.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> just wonderin how much are cuttings at all your ladz areas,i sell them 5for 100 or 25 each threw friends of friends.just friends get thm for faviours ov lol


I think they go for tenners around here or £20 each for larger clones


----------



## UKHG (Sep 19, 2011)

i just got 6 berrys for 35 qwid ther all gunna be established the dude says a weeks notice for then so lets c innit


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

wish i knew some more people to sell come cuts too thats some fucking easy money.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> just wonderin how much are cuttings at all your ladz areas,i sell them 5for 100 or 25 each threw friends of friends.just friends get thm for faviours ov lol


Most i've ever heard for cuttings around this area is a fiver a pop and i don't see the point, they ought to just get given away. 

Wasn't in the best state this morning. Got to work and for various reasons imediately started going from a freezing environment to a suana one and back and firth, ended up having to dash to the bathroom face sweating uncontrollably feeling like i was gonna puke up everywhere. 

So what's this thing you saw OTB that would help stoners? Personal airship?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Most i've ever heard for cuttings around this area is a fiver a pop and i don't see the point, they ought to just get given away.
> 
> Wasn't in the best state this morning. Got to work and for various reasons imediately started going from a freezing environment to a suana one and back and firth, ended up having to dash to the bathroom face sweating uncontrollably feeling like i was gonna puke up everywhere.
> 
> So what's this thing you saw OTB that would help stoners? Personal airship?



i was high it seemed like a good idea at time ill find a link itll be easier than explaining , i was just thinking about outdoor cabs etc.

http://www.facebook.com/roadblock/roadblock_me.php?u=1528498285&n=CXHyBDR5

watch from like 50 seconds in they recon those bottle produce the equivalent of a 50-60w bulb.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

I do not partake in the joke of facebook 

[youtube]PJJyFrnOANQ[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> just wonderin how much are cuttings at all your ladz areas,i sell them 5for 100 or 25 each threw friends of friends.just friends get thm for faviours ov lol


 WTF cutting are £3 each around here , loads of varieties, ww , blue cheese , jack , orange , pineapple etc ... £25 each i wouldnt even let you finish your sentance mate !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2011)

Help for noobs  
Heres a nice chart i got from NatureaFinest , its abit easier than reading loads of stuff ... 

View attachment 1794537


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

fuck sake , stuck a nirvana auto into germ yesterday , and the bastards still havent popped all my other seeds germ'd in under 24hr (was actually 16hrs for bb#1).

But now paranoia has got the better of my seen alot of people claiming dud nirvanas , and i must say the seeds looked shitty what i know about seeds they wouldnt been ones id of kept. 

i know sometimes take a few days so leaving it be but im gonna be proper pissed if they dont germ.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

Give it some more time lad. Mine have taken upto a week in the past. 

In the mean time who fancies hosting a fake charity event and buying me something like this? I live on a street wiht the perfect road for it.
[youtube]G_reGkKh4Pk&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah i know man just never taken more than 24hrs before and im inpatient lol im up for some fake charity shit lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

hahah the guy in the vid cant drive for shit lololol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahah the guy in the vid cant drive for shit lololol


say what?  it;s just a burnout on a straight road


----------



## TT86 (Sep 19, 2011)

soooooooooo. who was the chap i just saw get led out of a house in tooting accompanied by a bunch of plants and some nice police officers?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> say what?  it;s just a burnout on a straight road


hahah exactly and how much did that engine bog down when he tried to get the power down. fool


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2011)

wish they were that cheap here im all for swaping like


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

TT86 said:


> soooooooooo. who was the chap i just saw get led out of a house in tooting accompanied by a bunch of plants and some nice police officers?


gimme 2 secs and ill go ask my crystal ball.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 19, 2011)

tooting.. lol... currymuncherville... 

just down the road from me 



TT86 said:


> soooooooooo. who was the chap i just saw get led out of a house in tooting accompanied by a bunch of plants and some nice police officers?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 19, 2011)

my mates old man just got one of those mercs... lol everytime anyone goes for a drive with him they came back with a pale face and a look of terror in their eyes


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahah exactly and how much did that engine bog down when he tried to get the power down. fool


I think you're missing the point, it was an intentional burnout, smoke and squealing, that's the aim, and that's why i would want it  piss everyone within 100m off, ah fun, they can have their churchbells.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I think you're missing the point, it was an intentional burnout, smoke and squealing, that's the aim, and that's why i would want it  piss everyone within 100m off, ah fun, they can have their churchbells.


oh ttt cant be arsed to argue stick to your plants and ill stick to the cars


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not trying to argue. Im asking what is wwrong with his burnout. He span his tyres and made noise and smoke and drove off in said smoke. I don't think he was trying to burnout and then perform a perfect get away, rather just spin his wheels.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not trying to argue. Im asking what is wwrong with his burnout. He span his tyres and made noise and smoke and drove off in said smoke. I don't think he was trying to burnout and then perform a perfect get away, rather just spin his wheels.


from a drivers point of view the engine bogging down made him look an utter tit.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Most i've ever heard for cuttings around this area is a fiver a pop and i don't see the point, they ought to just get given away.
> 
> Wasn't in the best state this morning. Got to work and for various reasons imediately started going from a freezing environment to a suana one and back and firth, ended up having to dash to the bathroom face sweating uncontrollably feeling like i was gonna puke up everywhere.
> 
> So what's this thing you saw OTB that would help stoners? Personal airship?


I used to give cuts away all the time but peeps just take you for granted, I wouldn't mind but i'm the only 1 who ever buys new genetics so now if they want them it's fivers the going rate is tenners so they're still getting a discount if the cheap fuckers start buying beans then they can get them free again.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> from a drivers point of view the engine bogging down made him look an utter tit.


You could say that from a drivers point of view a burnout made him look an utter tit. I'm speaking as a viewer who saw what looked like a fun/annoying spinning of tyres and making of smoke. I don't think he as trying to look like anything just make some smoke.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 1795119View attachment 1795117View attachment 1795116View attachment 1795115View attachment 1795114come on boys stick your shit up hears a few to start it off nearly over the line !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 1795119View attachment 1795117View attachment 1795116View attachment 1795115View attachment 1795114come on boys stick your shit up hears a few to start it off nearly over the line !!!!!!!!!!!


light weights in bed then. shit wen its u that cant sleep lol!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> light weights in bed then. shit wen its u that cant sleep lol!!


hahaha its always fucking me that cant sleep, ttt i just h8 tits who cant drive.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

fml told u itd be me gonna buy some sodding sleeping pills when i get payed lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

Blimey been stomping around the boards for the first time tonight and i must say god i don't like it out there couldn't wait to get back in the uk thread even if iam posting to myself !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

morning kev morning riu 

p.s stop slackin kev


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

alrite sae , up early m8 u got work?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

,mornin riu...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

here he is knew it wouldnt be long


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

hows u otb


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 19, 2011)

pretty shit mate havent slept again gonna try not to nap in the day today tho and stay up until say 10pm and hopefully ill be able to get some sleep lol. Should have goodies arriving today tho


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

yep ive got sum on the parcel van today dont know what it is lol..ive ordered so much haha


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

hahah suprises then lol ive got this sinking feeling my shit wont come till 2mrw. ill be pissed if it doesnt show cuz im fookin bored !


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

lol what u got due ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mornin all fucked and not much sleep= chinky eyes


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

same cheeder hows u


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

reef time...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pissed off and tired bro but just switched heatin on in my room and cheered up abit know did u see the pics on your thread ¡¡!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol what u got due ...


4 cfls dude


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

yea mate looking good pal...


cheddar1985 said:


> Pissed off and tired bro but just switched heatin on in my room and cheered up abit know did u see the pics on your thread ¡¡!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

reds or blues...


Ontheball said:


> 4 cfls dude


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

looks like fat top colas mate


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> reds or blues...


2 blue 2 red , will be getting another 300w in red next week.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

how many plants are they for


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how many plants are they for


 5 maybe 6 

will be x2 giant 300w cfl + x4 45w cfl. and have 400w hps for back up. been looking at those blackstar ufo led jobs too , its all about keeping my temps low as poss cuz i have no ventilation in this room.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

how cum u no ventalation pal..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how cum u no ventalation pal..


no windows bud tis a room in middle of house.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

can u not vent to any spaces or into chimney or sumat..


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> can u not vent to any spaces or into chimney or sumat..


nada best i can do is leave the door open lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 20, 2011)

mooooo0nring guys!

so plants looking real good i think ones gunna be like 1 bud all the way up! i THINK ther starting to show sex one of the biggest ones im like yeh babyi noticed couple little sortov rounf things BUT they wernt round round so may be sum new piztols il get sum pics up 
how is everyoe this fine tuesday am


Ontheball said:


> no windows bud tis a room in middle of house.


^^ yeh same as mine sortov a walkin cupboard in the bak bedroom i cut a hole into loft and stuk rvk extractor in ther i mean heat rises dunnit so in the ceilings dropped in 4-8 degrees


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

your seriously risking mold not venting properly OTB. lesson i learned the fucking hard way.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Don, do u think the mould happened coz u changed ur system and are using a res in the grow room???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm fairly certain it's because i vegged in the autopots. it did something weird to the plants made the node distance supertight. and livers is a fucking bushy plant to begin with. honestly its just one big clump of leaf and popcorn for the most part. the bigger nugs that can get the light are now going moldy. vegging in them is the only variable i changed. my mate uk greek unhooked his lines from the res and vegged naturally but in the pots has the exact same cuts and his have grown normal.

lesson learned. the hard way. again  cost me a fortune in lost bud. was doing some maths last night i have 11 girls some will pull me 2 and some will pull 4-5 so i reckon i'll hit 30-33. and as a back up plan i put half a dozen kush in 3 weeks later


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your seriously risking mold not venting properly OTB. lesson i learned the fucking hard way.



i dont have a choice in the matter mate but fortunately for me 2 grows and no mould problems so far.

its a large room i have fans n shit only heat escape is the door tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

should be fine then otb. how many did you have in those first two runs?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

how many what mate plants ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm fairly certain it's because i vegged in the autopots. it did something weird to the plants made the node distance supertight. and livers is a fucking bushy plant to begin with. honestly its just one big clump of leaf and popcorn for the most part. the bigger nugs that can get the light are now going moldy. vegging in them is the only variable i changed. my mate uk greek unhooked his lines from the res and vegged naturally but in the pots has the exact same cuts and his have grown normal.
> 
> lesson learned. the hard way. again  cost me a fortune in lost bud. was doing some maths last night i have 11 girls some will pull me 2 and some will pull 4-5 so i reckon i'll hit 30-33. and as a back up plan i put half a dozen kush in 3 weeks later


Everyone is screaming on about these airpots. Just another gimmic if u ask me. I know how the concept works but if it ain't broke dont fix it. So u reckon u lost about 20oz. Stinger. 4k light. I know the feeling.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm fairly certain it's because i vegged in the autopots. it did something weird to the plants made the node distance supertight. and livers is a fucking bushy plant to begin with. honestly its just one big clump of leaf and popcorn for the most part. the bigger nugs that can get the light are now going moldy. vegging in them is the only variable i changed. my mate uk greek unhooked his lines from the res and vegged naturally but in the pots has the exact same cuts and his have grown normal.
> 
> lesson learned. the hard way. again  cost me a fortune in lost bud. was doing some maths last night i have 11 girls some will pull me 2 and some will pull 4-5 so i reckon i'll hit 30-33. and as a back up plan i put half a dozen kush in 3 weeks later


 you live and learn bro its the only way forward imo plus 30 oz is not that muck of a loss!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> you live and learn bro its the only way forward imo plus 30 oz is not that muck of a loss!!


It is when you are thinking 50+. Trust me it just happened to me.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Easy come easy go bro!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

He said autopots not airpots 



supersillybilly said:


> Everyone is screaming on about these airpots. Just another gimmic if u ask me. I know how the concept works but if it ain't broke dont fix it. So u reckon u lost about 20oz. Stinger. 4k light. I know the feeling.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> He said autopots not airpots


Ah, picky cunt.lol What the fuck are autopots. Im sure hes in airpots though


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

Airpots are the ones with lots of holes.. Autopots are the auto feed pots I believe



supersillybilly said:


> Ah, picky cunt.lol What the fuck are autopots. Im sure hes in airpots though


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Its all a fucking gimmic though.lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

pissed off i ordered bulb holders and bulbs at the same time one company got the item to me the next day and the other company took 3 fucking days just to dispatch , which means the fucking things gonna turn up when i got back to work , im tempted to write them a snotty email lol estimate on my oder is 22-27 im keeping faith that maybe they might arrive today. but im doubting these slack fucks.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

you were complaining about paying delivery charges.... you get what you pay for... lol

if the estimated delivery is 22-27 why would it arrive today?

that's why i don't mind paying 5.99 for delivery if it arrives the next day





Ontheball said:


> pissed off i ordered bulb holders and bulbs at the same time one company got the item to me the next day and the other company took 3 fucking days just to dispatch , which means the fucking things gonna turn up when i got back to work , im tempted to write them a snotty email lol estimate on my oder is 22-27 im keeping faith that maybe they might arrive today. but im doubting these slack fucks.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you were complaining about paying delivery charges.... you get what you pay for... lol
> 
> if the estimated delivery is 22-27 why would it arrive today?
> 
> that's why i don't mind paying 5.99 for delivery if it arrives the next day



yeah i was but that was cuz some dicks were trying to charge £30 to send 2 bulbs and another comapny want £11.99 just to send 3 sheets of mylar.

think it was dispatched saturday. so no reason why it should get here today have had things beat the estimate plenty of times before.

u can get to any point of this country in 14 hours , pisses me off how long shit takes to arrive.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

so how much did you pay for delivery in the end?





Ontheball said:


> yeah i was but that was cuz some dicks were trying to charge £30 to send 2 bulbs and another comapny want £11.99 just to send 3 sheets of mylar.
> 
> think it was dispatched saturday. so no reason why it should get here today have had things beat the estimate plenty of times before.
> 
> u can get to any point of this country in 14 hours , pisses me off how long shit takes to arrive.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> so how much did you pay for delivery in the end?


i dunno cant remember i know i went for the fastest option tho lmfao


----------



## delvite (Sep 20, 2011)

so.... got 2 x dual 160s, got the space and popped a candy cush for trial with a mother on these cfl.......


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

sounds well dodgey.. surely fastest is next day..
checked 3 places even with 2 x 300w cfls and largest mylar delivery option was still 5.99 next day...
suppose like i said you get what you pay for...






Ontheball said:


> i dunno cant remember i know i went for the fastest option tho lmfao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

well the delivery just arrived ! and god im pissed ill post a pic of why shortley.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, dont wanna freak u out but Ive heard on a thread he that the new mods have access to our personal details. Now I cant remember what shit I put in(may have been real)but fuck that big time. If it turns out to be the case then goodbye RIU


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

Ask kev he should no!.............an fuck I cant remember what I put billy defo my email


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

muggy cunts can have it.. i put in nothing of interest..


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

otb wrong fittings!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

dont think theres alot for them to see m8. but still.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> otb wrong fittings!!!


nope your wrong


----------



## delvite (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry away t take pics.... av a look at wt i got so far, seeing is better....... https://www.rollitup.org/members/delvite-298715/albums/candy-cush-cfl-25341/


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

What then i hate these games lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> sorry away t take pics.... av a look at wt i got so far, seeing is better....... https://www.rollitup.org/members/delvite-298715/albums/candy-cush-cfl-25341/


nice one del get that wee space lite up then keep them nice and close not to much tho 8 to 12 inch should be fine


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

it isnt the case mate ive asked people for ya your details are safe pal..nothin to worry about..


supersillybilly said:


> Hey guys, dont wanna freak u out but Ive heard on a thread he that the new mods have access to our personal details. Now I cant remember what shit I put in(may have been real)but fuck that big time. If it turns out to be the case then goodbye RIU


----------



## delvite (Sep 20, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> nice one del get that wee space lite up then keep them nice and close not to much tho 8 to 12 inch should be fine


 will do m8, just trialing 1 im a hps fan myself lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

See if I get busted for my 1 plant grow, thats a hermie and will be lucky to produce 3g while Im out doing my various charity work, Ill not be happy


----------



## delvite (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> See if I get busted for my 1 plant grow, thats a hermie and will be lucky to produce 3g while Im out doing my various charity work, Ill not be happy


 are you still on for building this well for the african aufens? got to confirm by email lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Can't do much today m8, Im down the local soup kitchen feeding the homeless


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone think of a good wee compitition!!


----------



## delvite (Sep 20, 2011)

gf - hows this for suttle motovation....... you better get up n do summink u lazy cunt or al get sum1 to shoot ya! lmao....


----------



## delvite (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Can't do much today m8, Im down the local soup kitchen feeding the homeless


 shit!!!!! im double booked lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

fuck that bring me so smoke instead !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Everyone is screaming on about these airpots. Just another gimmic if u ask me. I know how the concept works but if it ain't broke dont fix it. So u reckon u lost about 20oz. Stinger. 4k light. I know the feeling.lol


 the airpots with the holes work a belter billy. much better root structure for the plant. can only lead to better buds. not sure how much ive lost really but it's a sizable chunk. wish to god i'd done a full run of DOG kush those puppies will be 4-5 oz a go no bother.


cheddar1985 said:


> you live and learn bro its the only way forward imo plus 30 oz is not that muck of a loss!!


 aye true that. sometimes the learning curve is like fucking everest eh. 30 oz aint much of a loss to you??? fuck have you got under your lights epping forest?


cheddar1985 said:


> Easy come easy go bro!!


 apparently so 


supersillybilly said:


> Ah, picky cunt.lol What the fuck are autopots. Im sure hes in airpots though


 i'm using both. of course the fucking airpots are just about an inch too big to sit in the autopots. 

well back to trimming.  bongo time first though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Just watching Jermey Kyle. Pure scum. Girls says this guy must be the dad coz the other guy didny fire it up me. Fucking Class. lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just watching Jermey Kyle. Pure scum. Girls says this guy must be the dad coz the other guy didny fire it up me. Fucking Class. lol


I can't stand that guy. I can't even listen to his voice. If there's one celebrity on the planet that needs a good kicking it's Jeremy fucking Kyle.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................guy isny the dad. Love it


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I can't stand that guy. I can't even listen to his voice. If there's one celebrity on the planet that needs a good kicking it's Jeremy fucking Kyle.


Jeremy Vile I call it.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 20, 2011)

every seed cracked and gave me a good size tap root so now i've got 7 rockwool cubes just waitin to sprout leaves. fuckin superb. not a single seed failed to crack.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> every seed cracked and gave me a good size tap root so now i've got 7 rockwool cubes just waitin to sprout leaves. fuckin superb. not a single seed failed to crack.


Didny expect anything else with the finest seeds I provided


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> every seed cracked and gave me a good size tap root so now i've got 7 rockwool cubes just waitin to sprout leaves. fuckin superb. not a single seed failed to crack.


very well done there mate im proud of you.............


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

afternoon fellow ukers!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would just like to thank everyone and anyone who i have spoke to in the last few months on here, you were all part of this..

finished first ever grow its now drying,, now for a pic


----------



## Beansly (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> afternoon fellow ukers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would just like to thank everyone and anyone who i have spoke to in the last few months on here, you were all part of this..
> 
> finished first ever grow its now drying,, now for a pic


 Nice job! Is that one 600w only?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> afternoon fellow ukers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would just like to thank everyone and anyone who i have spoke to in the last few months on here, you were all part of this..
> 
> finished first ever grow its now drying,, now for a pic


Really well done m8. Its keeping the standards and getting better, thats the hard part. Good luck


----------



## Beansly (Sep 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You could say that from a drivers point of view a burnout made him look an utter tit. I'm speaking as a viewer who saw what looked like a fun/annoying spinning of tyres and making of smoke. I don't think he as trying to look like anything just make some smoke.


 it's you isn't it?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 20, 2011)

oh shit my heads fuckin pounding, and the girls just called to say thats she's staying at my house tonight coz we've got babysitters and she' wants to hit the pubs....fuckin great, ive got my probation officer comin over tomorrow for a home visit and my alcohol therapist at 9.15 in the fuckin morning, tomorrow is not shaping up well. and ive got my comm service officer at some point as well!!! FUCK. why cant they all just leave me in peace to be useless drunken drain on the taxpayer, fuck me, i'm less of a damage to society than your average poltician.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> oh shit my heads fuckin pounding, and the girls just called to say thats she's staying at my house tonight coz we've got babysitters and she' wants to hit the pubs....fuckin great, ive got my probation officer comin over tomorrow for a home visit and my alcohol therapist at 9.15 in the fuckin morning, tomorrow is not shaping up well. and ive got my comm service officer at some point as well!!! FUCK. why cant they all just leave me in peace to be useless drunken drain on the taxpayer, fuck me, i'm less of a damage to society than your average poltician.


Stay aff the bevy m8. Youll end up fucking these seedlings if u go on the pish. U know this is the most important part


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Nice job! Is that one 600w only?


yes mate just with the single 600 .


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> afternoon fellow ukers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would just like to thank everyone and anyone who i have spoke to in the last few months on here, you were all part of this..
> 
> finished first ever grow its now drying,, now for a pic


Nice looking buds. What strain is it?


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Nice looking buds. What strain is it?


cheese supposed to be...nt sure from where originally tho.

dwc x 2 ..600 watts and l;ots of info from RUI


TMS


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont think that is uk cheese. Step in Mr West.....................


----------



## Beansly (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> yes mate just with the single 600 .


 Way-to-fucking-go!
I really need to need a 600w. The 400w is nice but it just doesn't produce enough to make much of a profit.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

new update on my signature hash ball included let me know what u think..hows the uk growers today...


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> cheese supposed to be...nt sure from where originally tho.
> 
> dwc x 2 ..600 watts and l;ots of info from RUI
> 
> ...


I've got another 6.5 weeks till mine are done.

Fantaseeds Cheese.
Kaliman's Cheese
Kandy Kush.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 20, 2011)

Me want ball! Very nice Kev


----------



## dura72 (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Stay aff the bevy m8. Youll end up fucking these seedlings if u go on the pish. U know this is the most important part


im not planning on hitting it hard anyway bill but as i only take the girl out about 6 times a year the decisions in her hands, i mite take it easy...1 things for sure though, i WON'T fuck this up though. ive waited far too long and went thru too much shit and hassle tae screw this up becoz of the booze. once their well established and only need the weekly rez change then i mite relax a bit.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks cherry ill lose sum weight when dry thinking 20-30 grams but still i think its not bad my first go at it..got amnesia haze,slh, armeggedon,greyfire,critical plus in it..


cherrybomb74 said:


> View attachment 1796261Me want ball! Very nice Kev


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Aye canny beat it Kev. Free hash


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2011)

Not exodus cheese i think. Wrong bud structure. But a nice haul regardless


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thanks cherry ill lose sum weight when dry thinking 20-30 grams but still i think its not bad my first go at it..got amnesia haze,slh, armeggedon,greyfire,critical plus in it..


Carlsberg don't make first attempts at hash...but if they did....
Wow that list of ingredients, that's gonna be some knockout smoke!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers TTT, forgot about u.lol. U and Mr West are the Cheese masters. Im a master of fuck all but ok at everything.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

cheers billy and cherry ....


cherrybomb74 said:


> Carlsberg don't make first attempts at hash...but if they did....
> Wow that list of ingredients, that's gonna be some knockout smoke!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 20, 2011)

ahm feckin bored!!.............that can only have one outcome.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

get the fuck on it dura!!!!

nice hash ball kev. there's nowt like a mix up of strains in the hash. especially if some are more up than down. sends me west that stuff.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

lol don nice one mate..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ahm feckin bored!!.............that can only have one outcome.


Stay aff it m8. U won't stop. Think of the money


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

court today ... not happy ... fucking useless wankers .......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

.........Outcome?????


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;l7yGaLuW6aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=l7yGaLuW6aY[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

no one for a wee prize comp then,come on kev you good at this sort o thing!!lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> alrite sae , up early m8 u got work?


yup im up at 6am everyday lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> no one for a wee prize comp then,come on kev you good at this sort o thing!!lol


Im always up for abit of a compitition wank at sortin them out tho lol



Saerimmner said:


> yup im up at 6am everyday lol


Half 5 me, but always snooze it while 10 to lol


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 20, 2011)

hey  when do you guys usually repot into bigger pots? my seedlings are 8days old


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> hey  when do you guys usually repot into bigger pots? my seedlings are 8days old


as soon as u can chick


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

blah no fucking weed around again, ill be glad when my are done ffs


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> .........Outcome?????


looooong story , solicitors going nuts ... they took my license but havnt convicted me of anything ... no one knows wtf is going on !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Ill do a SCROG competition with someone


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 20, 2011)

are they not too young?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> are they not too young?


I start with the pots they finish in. I would defo move a couple of weeks before u start 12/12. Quicker they are in their final resting place the better


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> are they not too young?


i dont swap pots until the others are rootbound when only using party cups like you are , i wait about 4 weeks till theres a good rootball then repot into final pots


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 20, 2011)

oh right kwl thank you


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

I wouldnt transplant at 8 days still abit young,....... should be good for a while in them party cups for abit , a week at least then you no there be strong enough they can still fuck up at 8 days
Best to start in a riot cube, rockwool or jiffy then put them straight in the pots when you got roots


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Right whos up for a SCROG OFF. Need some same snips


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i dont swap pots until the others are rootbound when only using party cups like you are , i wait about 4 weeks till theres a good rootball then repot into final pots


Rob you want to try the 1L airpots for veg there mint!!!

blue cheese 4weeks veg


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

iv never done a scrog but count me in


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> iv never done a scrog but count me in


where in scotland r u m8


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

ill do a scrog off ... postal fairy required lol ! lets get the whole uk thread in on it


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Right will we make it we start in December. Give everyone a chance to get their shit together. 1 plant, any system, no more than 1x600w light. Winner get bragging rights. What strain we going to use. Who can grow the mother


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

ok then and wee will get some good prizes together


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

blah why do you lot all have to be so far away when i need an oz? lmfao


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> blah why do you lot all have to be so far away when i need an oz? lmfao


 welcome to my world 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right will we make it we start in December. Give everyone a chance to get their shit together. 1 plant, any system, no more than 1x600w light. Winner get bragging rights. What strain we going to use. Who can grow the mother



how dya mean guys???? whats happening??? count me in!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> how dya mean guys???? whats happening??? count me in!


yeah fuck it im in as well, should be fun


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

if its in dec i might get a aqua farm and tent just for this,need to pick a strain or somthing?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> if its in dec i might get a aqua farm and tent just for this,need to pick a strain or somthing?


Personally i think it should be aBlack rose scrog-off


----------



## UKHG (Sep 20, 2011)

so wat u thinkn guys the smallest one is the one what i was gunna bin coz was as good as ded so atm not looking very sorry for herself

but thez one im unsure not gunna say whitch but what do u think all girls?



gaztoth said:


> if its in dec i might get a aqua farm and tent just for this,need to pick a strain or somthing?


im in too


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

UKRG said:


> View attachment 1796795View attachment 1796798View attachment 1796803View attachment 1796804View attachment 1796809View attachment 1796810View attachment 1796811View attachment 1796812View attachment 1796813View attachment 1796814View attachment 1796815View attachment 1796816View attachment 1796817
> 
> 
> so wat u thinkn guys the smallest one is the one what i was gunna bin coz was as good as ded so atm not looking very sorry for herself
> ...


Pics 3 , 4 , 9 deffo hermies bro , cant tell the rest .....


----------



## UKHG (Sep 20, 2011)

yeh the rest are like little nodes NOT balls in anyway like little spikes! damn il just pull and throw away then?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

if ones a hermie and there all the same cuttings then there prob all hermies mate  what strain is it ? 
you can pull them off but there showing really young so i think they will cause a problem all the way through flowering! Try and get some dutch reverse or just scrap em and start again.... prob not what you want to here though man !


----------



## UKHG (Sep 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if ones a hermie and there all the same cuttings then there prob all hermies mate  what strain is it ?
> you can pull them off but there showing really young so i think they will cause a problem all the way through flowering! Try and get some dutch reverse or just scrap em and start again.... prob not what you want to here though man !


no ther from seed sensi kush

the others are totally diffrent looking small bushy and little spikes not balls 
so no not from cuttings 1st grow like had some issues but i got it under control now so dunno


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

are they fem seeds or reg seeds? if there fem seeds id definatly give those ones with pollen sacks a spray with dutch reverse, it just stops the hermie traits during flower and will save you finding seeds in your bud...

if there reg seeds and there males then if you can try n move them somewhere else to flower and collectthe pollen you can then create your own seeds


----------



## UKHG (Sep 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> are they fem seeds or reg seeds? if there fem seeds id definatly give those ones with pollen sacks a spray with dutch reverse, it just stops the hermie traits during flower and will save you finding seeds in your bud...
> 
> if there reg seeds and there males then if you can try n move them somewhere else to flower and collectthe pollen you can then create your own seeds


yeh ther femenized

so if i leave it then it will stil flower?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

yes it will flower but it might self pollinate and you will get seeds in your bud , this will stop it though , i keep it on hand all the time , its good shit , alot of the uk guys use it http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/dmr


----------



## UKHG (Sep 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yes it will flower but it might self pollinate and you will get seeds in your bud , this will stop it though , i keep it on hand all the time , its good shit , alot of the uk guys use it http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/dmr


shit my bad the regular seedS!! wtf hmm

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/free_marijuana_seeds.html 

so that will make it just tsrate up male wont it so pull that onee its been cought early so il be ok they olny showed yesterday


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

UKRG said:


> so wat u thinkn guys the smallest one is the one what i was gunna bin coz was as good as ded so atm not looking very sorry for herself
> 
> but thez one im unsure not gunna say whitch but what do u think all girls?
> 
> ...


Nice tight node spacing. T-5s?


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 20, 2011)

jst got some nice cheese


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

share the damn love already !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 20, 2011)

UKRG said:


> shit my bad the regular seedS!! wtf hmm
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/free_marijuana_seeds.html
> 
> so that will make it just tsrate up male wont it so pull that onee its been cought early so il be ok they olny showed yesterday


yeah man kill thats bastards he trying to hurt your ladies


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

mornin uk growers..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2011)

morning all, another day at work bah

Also found 2 fucking green caterpillars munching my veg plants last night so going to have to do a proper inspection n clean up up there tonight methinks


----------



## Beansly (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey UK. I tried to get a UK room but not enough support for it. (Kevs mad he didn't think of it first haha)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

didnt think of what


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Personally i think it should be aBlack rose scrog-off


Right Ill grow the mother. Time to pick the strain. That Bigbomb Del does looks a good one


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mornin all wot shit weather are we gonna get today!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

yep its getting cold ere now so dont think my outdoor gunna do well lol..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Pissing down here and cold. Just slows everything down


----------



## delvite (Sep 21, 2011)

mornin alll brrrrrr jus a bit chilly


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2011)

morning faggots


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey UK. I tried to get a UK room but not enough support for it. (Kevs mad he didn't think of it first haha)


confused ?! lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

same lol ...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> confused ?! lol


A UK Forum or sub forum


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

So we can all play up lmfao!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

dont need one dont think got uk growers thread...dont think it would work...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2011)

Beansly if you want a UK room then dress like a asian and preach terror on the western world ... come to UK and you will get a whole house not just a room and you will never have to pay for anything again in your life! All you have to do is complain about our religion, laws and culture every now and again and you will fit in fine !


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

so true robbie p


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

This threads been up for three years without stop and all it took was some crazy mod on a trip to close it down. There's a lot of limey growers that never even leave this thread. I thought maybe giving them a whole room to discuss anything UK. Just an idea, I don't think it's gonna happen anyways ;P


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Beansly if you want a UK room then dress like a asian and preach terror on the western world ... come to UK and you will get a whole house not just a room and you will never have to pay for anything again in your life! All you have to do is complain about our religion, laws and culture every now and again and you will fit in fine !


 Something tells me this has nothing to do with a UK room.... lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so thinking of startin a thread and want your opinions guys i want 2 know how effective mh bulbs are compared to hps during veg? so title will b (diffrence in mh vs hps during veg) i ve neva had trouble with hps bulbs or anythin like that but my pal who owns a hydro shop says u get a better all round growth with using mh for veg vs hps so wot are your guys opinions!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

hahahaha....limey growers, and your affectionate name worldwide is........


siento, no mas dio


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok so thinking of startin a thread and want your opinions guys i want 2 know how effective mh bulbs are compared to hps during veg? so title will b (diffrence in mh vs hps during veg) i ve neva had trouble with hps bulbs or anythin like that but my pal who owns a hydro shop says u get a better all round growth with using mh for veg vs hps so wot are your guys opinions!!


 MH is much better in veg IMO. I know they say if you can't afford both, the go HPS, but if you can, veg with MH.
The blue light makes for tighter internodes and leafy growth. I even read that if you want to combat the stretch associated with switching to 12/12 light cycle, then keep using a MH for the first 2-3 of flower.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok so thinking of startin a thread and want your opinions guys i want 2 know how effective mh bulbs are compared to hps during veg? so title will b (diffrence in mh vs hps during veg) i ve neva had trouble with hps bulbs or anythin like that but my pal who owns a hydro shop says u get a better all round growth with using mh for veg vs hps so wot are your guys opinions!!


MH I think produce best growth all round results. Best would be a mixture of all lights. I know LED's are great for vegging, then a mixture of HPS and MH for flowering would be the daddy. Anyone got a spare 5k so I can do this.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha will have in a few weeks billy!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha will have in a few weeks billy!!


Xmas money though. The girl will see to that.lol Are you the same as me. I tell her I only got 2k when I actually got 4k. A little bit of "me" money.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

missus gets everything she needs it still never enough..when is it enough haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha bro the 5k will be spare money bro thats after i ve done 3k on crimbo out of it plus 4k of dept wiped off lmbo all the money i ve had and still payin off depts thats a proper lifestyle for ya haha!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

U reckon u will get a couple of klicks????


----------



## delvite (Sep 21, 2011)

lol same all ova the country..........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bro its gone anyway wot ever is there but i know for sure i have more than 3 oscars on each plant bro !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so my new thread is up ( the big bang mh vs hps durin veg) chime in boys all info is welcome!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

were is it mate


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Nice tight node spacing. T-5s?


yeh was t5 at first then strate under 600 watt hps the other plants havent got anything resebling balls like wee spikes so heres hoping il give em a week shoudl show then and will be getting sum cuttings too so not all a loss
been looking at sum 6-8 week autos too


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Genral forum bro !! How do u put a link up? its called the big bang mh vs hps for veg kev !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Copy and paste chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/468259-big-bang-mh-vs-hps.html there u go boys !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

its in general forum..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha bro the 5k will be spare money bro thats after i ve done 3k on crimbo out of it plus 4k of dept wiped off lmbo all the money i ve had and still payin off depts thats a proper lifestyle for ya haha!!


sounds a lot like me cheds. when i was a kid i thought drug dealers were like fuckin del boy ( not you del6666  ) loads of wedge living like rockafella. now i've been there it just keeps things ticking over. coke dealing lands you in nick too fast. cant be arsed with the types who do other drugs. whats left. organised crime. no ta. honestly i should have stuck in at school hahaha

standard joke with my lass now. this time next year we'll be sitting pretty....


----------



## delvite (Sep 21, 2011)

update......... if u remember my erm motovation yestaday lol i got up n did sumink....... a small space is now set up n it looks like candy is gunna throw her shell soon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

hahahahahaha................next year we will be sitting pretty. U got spy cams in my house. That MUG will never wash off Sambo.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

What the bitch has fucked you off sambo and your still payin?..........fuck that off for a game of soldiers!!!! lmao


----------



## delvite (Sep 21, 2011)

' when your flush your up and when your down it seems your never gonna get up again but life goes on' (blow)


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Watching the Wright Stuff. They say they got too much "ginger" sperm in the sperm banks. Duras been a busy boy.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol .................or8 or8 chill out bro lmao!!!...........................i thought you said she left and left you in the area with no family or friends mate, you must have been on about ya bird not ya young uns mother mate my bad lol...........................just think tho mate once the kids are older and move out you ant gotta give her owt just the kids then she'l be gutted!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Sambo will be always giving her something.............dirty bastard


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i no u carnt spell but can u read either u northan dumb arse monkey now fuck back to work or eat ya scran or what stupid name u call it.
> 
> shes never left me bro im always leaving her but i have kids with her and i only moved to this town to be with her so yes i no nobody and yes i feel trapped in the area because i made them babys so im sticking around to support them fact


Oh yeah--why would she leave a prince like you sam???


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thats it beans thats why no birds do leave me i cook/clean/earn and my cocks big all facts.........................
> 
> im off bitch's,trolls n mofos lmao


What good is a big cock if you drink so much that it's useless.....ah fuck he's gone....
.
.
.
How about this weather huh?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i no u carnt spell but can u read either u northan dumb arse monkey now fuck back to work or eat ya scran or what stupid name u call it.
> 
> shes never left me bro im always leaving her but i have kids with her and i only moved to this town to be with her so yes i no nobody and yes i feel trapped in the area because i made them babys so im sticking around to support them fact


Scran??????.......errrrr snap mate!!! lol..................grow some bollocks you southen (fat)fairy and go out make a few mates you loser!!! lol

How come you keep leavin her then mate?................typical women ey?
If you havent seen my thread bro my mrs is preggy 8weeks so ive got it all to come, im not at work either got day off think my exo cuts arrivin today hows the psyco?


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning Ukers and happy humpday to all 
Just got my order in for 3 Eva seeds Monsters (with five random freebie seeds!) gonna give them a go 12/12 from seed when my autos are finished. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

well just been busted for stolan goods

AND THEY MISSED THE GROW WTF LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thats it beans thats why no birds do leave me i cook/clean/earn and my cocks big all facts.........................
> 
> im off bitch's,trolls n mofos lmao


Can tell you cook alot you tub of lard!!!!!!, and whats point in havin a fat cock if you cant see or use it??..................and as for the cleanin bet it takes you a week to wash ya own belly chunk!!!!! lmfao

Only thing you earn is more pounds on ya gut fatty!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Aye that newuser has a split personality. Think he skitzo. U up for this scrog off sambo and pukka? I was going to reveg the best Northern Soul pheno and dish out the snips for the competition


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that newuserlol cunt sounds like hes got the right hump today lol
> 
> big congrats on the baby pukka, happy for ya m8. Pyscho is doing fine its been in the prop 4-5days now once rooted il get it to ya m8.


Mardy twat int he lol

Thanks sambo mate im buzzin it will be my 1st bio kid lol, im a step dad now......................buzzin about the pyscho cant wait for it, gunna be lait for the xmas run but will keep as a mother in the cab


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Dont reckon so bill ant got the space bro and ive got my next 3-4 grows planned out allready lmao!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah me neither m8 dunno bout planned mine are already spent tho lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Right Sambo, how the fuck do u delete posts. Your doing it all the time


----------



## Beansly (Sep 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Scran??????.......errrrr snap mate!!! lol..................grow some bollocks you southen (fat)fairy and go out make a few mates you loser!!! lol
> 
> How come you keep leavin her then mate?................typical women ey?
> If you havent seen my thread bro my mrs is preggy 8weeks so ive got it all to come, im not at work either got day off think my exo cuts arrivin today hows the psyco?


 Because he's a fat cunt.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Just edit the post then it says delete billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just edit the post then it says delete billy


Gotcha m8! Fucking freezing outside but roasting in my gaff. Strange. Im taking time off work for a bit, my head is bursting. Stress and all that. Leaving it to my partner to worry.lol My m8 is coming round with his volcano. Its fucking excellent. Im not really a big weed smoker but this thing is the bollocks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuckin freezin in my gaff mate................only had a go on the vape thingys once in the Dam in barneys cafe 1 of them balloon things tried the g13 haze on it only had a couple of tokes and was smashed mate it was early in the morn and i didnt smoke nowt for a few hours after lol propa mangled me!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

I tried it last week for the first time and fell in love. Stupid big smile on my face and hit the proper giggles. Did end up really confused and a bad stoned hangover in the morning but its much better than joints(they just mong me) huh, what, huh, what,huh, what, huh, what. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

i'm much the same i pretty much only hit the bong these days. friday pub joint aside....


----------



## dura72 (Sep 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Gotcha m8! Fucking freezing outside but roasting in my gaff. Strange. Im taking time off work for a bit, my head is bursting. Stress and all that. Leaving it to my partner to worry.lol My m8 is coming round with his volcano. Its fucking excellent. Im not really a big weed smoker but this thing is the bollocks


Time off your work!! ya big fuckin shitebag, your just shittin it in case those suits come back ya fud!!!lol....any fuckin excuse tae avoid work...take a leaf outta my book; i dont even bother wae excuses any more. btw thats 5 outta the 8 seeds broken cover from the rockwool, thats no fuckin bad goin in the space of 24 hours.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

Sup shit lickers , finally got some fucking sleep only took 4 days of being awake ! start back at work today , i so dont fucking want to go back to that shit lol. think i might rock n roll it over xmas.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 21, 2011)

whats up the day ladz


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

just getting high before work and trying to decide how im gonna set my lights up.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

well stil in shok the police never found me grow wtf sum crazy shit that


----------



## dura72 (Sep 21, 2011)

UKRG said:


> well stil in shok the police never found me grow wtf sum crazy shit that


lol, i know that kinda feelin, i got stopped and searched about 20 years ago during one of those periodic 'operation' jobs, they were looking for anyone carrying weapons and of course at the time i looked a likely suspect, i was a skinhead back then. well they gave me the full search in the middle of the street and then just told me to piss off after they found nowt.....the daft fuckers missed half an oz of speed all in separate 1gram bags down my sock. i was fuckin shittin myself as this fuckin plod was pattin me down, sweat trickling down the crack of my arse!! i couldn't be fuckin street dealer again, my fuckin nerves are fine but i think my fuckin heart would pack in.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

If only u could get yer nose to stop running.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Mind how Ive been harping on about the strain Space from world of seeds. Well my mate is 2 weeks into flower. Heres the link

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468316-world-seeds-space.html


----------



## dura72 (Sep 21, 2011)

just had a look there bill, fuckin good lottta bud sites, it should throw sum decent weight out if that's it just at 2 weeks!.....and ma fuckin nose is still killin me!


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, i know that kinda feelin, i got stopped and searched about 20 years ago during one of those periodic 'operation' jobs, they were looking for anyone carrying weapons and of course at the time i looked a likely suspect, i was a skinhead back then. well they gave me the full search in the middle of the street and then just told me to piss off after they found nowt.....the daft fuckers missed half an oz of speed all in separate 1gram bags down my sock. i was fuckin shittin myself as this fuckin plod was pattin me down, sweat trickling down the crack of my arse!! i couldn't be fuckin street dealer again, my fuckin nerves are fine but i think my fuckin heart would pack in.


yweh mTE ITS A WHOLE ROOM IN THE HOUSE THEY MISSED! we was sat downstairs and like shitting it i nrly sed yeh its in bak bedroom but dint fukin glad stil cant get how they missed it!LOL
after they came downstars it was like getting em out as fast ass with papaerwork n shit just GO GO GO lol still mystified


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just had a look there bill, fuckin good lottta bud sites, it should throw sum decent weight out if that's it just at 2 weeks!.....and ma fuckin nose is still killin me!


Aye tell me about it. You have met the cunt before. Its them oxy pots m8. They are banging and the fact he knows what he doing. Also a giro junkie and can spend all day with them.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

maybe they saw it and just couldn't be bothered with more fucking paperwork...



UKRG said:


> yweh mTE ITS A WHOLE ROOM IN THE HOUSE THEY MISSED! we was sat downstairs and like shitting it i nrly sed yeh its in bak bedroom but dint fukin glad stil cant get how they missed it!LOL
> after they came downstars it was like getting em out as fast ass with papaerwork n shit just GO GO GO lol still mystified


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> maybe they saw it and just couldn't be bothered with more fucking paperwork...


the room door never got opened lol so dunno wtf they wer doing i mean with my history THERS NO WAY they woudlnt charge me not a chance!!

plus it justfies the expenditure

they wer more interested in what my pc can be used for coz its a big rig asking me to jailbreak ther iphones and do em porn wtf lol crazy shit my bro who sed hed take the charge for me sed i was sat ther white faced the works


----------



## dura72 (Sep 21, 2011)

the fuckers turned up at my mums houseabout ten years ago with an arrest warrant but not a search one but my mum like the good fuckin citizen let the fuckers in to havea look, i was in the shower at the time but i could hear the noise and the fact that the back security lite came on at the same time as the front door bell went told me it was the filth. i didnt know what the fuck to do , the bathroom lightswitch was out side the door so i couldnt switch it off, so there i am water dripping off me , butt naked, standing on the bog seat takin a fuckin lite bulb out and all i could hear was these clowns ploddin around my bedroom which was directly above the bathroom. after i got the bulb out i kinda pulled the shower curtain around a little and lay in the bath...they searched the house but for sum reason didnt try the bog door, maybe the thought it was just a cupboard or sumthin...fuckin great fun lookin back and laughing at it but at the time it sure as fuck reminds you that you've got a pulse. i bolted out the house and crashed at a friends for a few days, next time they came back it was my old man that answered, he asked if they had a search warrant, when they said no he just looked at them and laughed and said 'fuck off'...he was an ex- coal miner and fuckin hates the cunts.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> maybe they saw it and just couldn't be bothered with more fucking paperwork...


Ah, there u are. I thought you were harvesting. We all vanish when we harvest.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

not yet mate.. just working like a mug :/



supersillybilly said:


> Ah, there u are. I thought you were harvesting. We all vanish when we harvest.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

I remember when we were bout 16, we were robbing lead of factory roofs. The 50 showed up, all guns blazing(when will they ever learn the meaning of discreet, they would catch more), it was pitch black and a few of them were hot on my heals. I jumped down by the side of a hedge and tucked myself best in I could. I could here them breathing and saying "where is that little fucker". Now I get the giggles when Im nervous and I was biting my hand to stop me lol'n. Then the fucker tripped over my foot, smashed right into a concrete wall and let out an almighty yelp. His m8 came over and helped him and they fucked off. One copper limping away and by the sounds of it, in agony. Wasnt funny at the time I can tell you.lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

lol yeh fukin morons 

i hope my man dont let me down with these cuttings last chance salloon~!!!
needing 8 will buy lemmi know leeds area 
big ask but pff need a good one in b4 xmas


----------



## Airwave (Sep 21, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yweh mTE ITS A WHOLE ROOM IN THE HOUSE THEY MISSED! we was sat downstairs and like shitting it i nrly sed yeh its in bak bedroom but dint fukin glad stil cant get how they missed it!LOL
> after they came downstars it was like getting em out as fast ass with papaerwork n shit just GO GO GO lol still mystified


We're you stoned when they turned up? If that happened to me, and I was stoned at the time, my heart would have beat out of my chest.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> We're you stoned when they turned up? If that happened to me, and I was stoned at the time, my heart would have beat out of my chest.


hahahahaha. Im the same. I walked out my house a few months back with a big red holdall full of weed and 2 coppers were talking to a guy on a bike at my front gate. I was stinking of it. I stopped in my tracks for a split second when I opened my close door. If they werent doing a warrent check on the guy on the bike, I reckon I was done. Still gives me butterflies thinking about it


----------



## nog (Sep 21, 2011)

wats the most weed anyone has plugged? i had a mate who could manage a 9 bar.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 21, 2011)

nog said:


> wats the most weed anyone has plugged? i had a mate who could manage a 9 bar.


It's scary to think about what he would do to get to be able to hold that much.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

nog said:


> wats the most weed anyone has plugged? i had a mate who could manage a 9 bar.


Did u put it there m8 after your session with him. U talk some shit. Not even good shite. Stay far North as possible


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

he's full of shit that cunt. wish he'd fuck off



supersillybilly said:


> Did u put it there m8 after your session with him. U talk some shit. Not even good shite. Stay far North as possible


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

nog said:


> wats the most weed anyone has plugged? i had a mate who could manage a 9 bar.


My mate took half a bar into jail, most i've done is 2 kinder eggs full of puckers taken into a rave and i wasn't happy doing that but i made a very good lift and avoided jail which is always good


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> he's full of shit that cunt. wish he'd fuck off


Just pops up wae total random pish. Im laughing like fuck as I type. Who the fuck asks how much weed can u bank. hahahaha

Start a thread and do one of the poll thingys. lol Go on Mantz. Ill post


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

3eyes said:


> My mate took half a bar into jail, most i've done is 2 kinder eggs full of puckers taken into a rave and i wasn't happy doing that but i made a very good lift and avoided jail which is always good


Were u laying eggs m8. hahahaha I went to Ibiza and banked a q of ching. Made the package long and thin. There was 4 of us all doing the same on the plane. I never sat down the whole flight. The picture of all my m8's(including mine) faces. Most uncomfortable 4 hours ever. One of my m8's just rammed it up, in the rock it came in. hahahaaha. He had squated it out about 4 times on the plane.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

every post i see of his is just fucking horse shit ... someone was asking about great white and he says "yes its in jaws" har har real funny ya muggy fucking nignoghead





supersillybilly said:


> Just pops up wae total random pish. Im laughing like fuck as I type. Who the fuck asks how much weed can u bank. hahahaha
> 
> Start a thread and do one of the poll thingys. lol Go on Mantz. Ill post


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

girl i know put a couple g's of mandy up her baby gap a few weeks ago to get into one of the festivals.. she got nailed by the dog squad... hahah must have been funny as shit that thing sniffing her snatch...



supersillybilly said:


> Were u laying eggs m8. hahahaha I went to Ibiza and banked a q of ching. Made the package long and thin. There was 4 of us all doing the same on the plane. I never sat down the whole flight. The picture of all my m8's(including mine) faces. Most uncomfortable 4 hours ever. One of my m8's just rammed it up, in the rock it came in. hahahaaha. He had squated it out about 4 times on the plane.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> girl i know put a couple g's of mandy up her baby gap a few weeks ago to get into one of the festivals.. she got nailed by the dog squad... hahah must have been funny as shit that thing sniffing her snatch...


Did the dog sniff it through her snatch? Impressive. Mind u I can sniff a line out at 100 paces.lol


Edit: I remember in a boozer and these 2 guys were playing the bandit. One would go into the toilet and then come out and show 1 finger or 2. I was on to it like a flash. Everytime one of them went to the bog, I followed. Sure enough there was a line under a bit of bog roll. Got about 4 lines before they fucked off arguing and looking around accusingly.lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Were u laying eggs m8. hahahaha I went to Ibiza and banked a q of ching. Made the package long and thin. There was 4 of us all doing the same on the plane. I never sat down the whole . The picture of all my m8's(including mine) faces. Most uncomfortable 4 hours ever. One of my m8's just rammed it up, in the rock it came in. hahahaaha. He had squated it out about 4 times on the plane.lol


Yes mate i did end up laying eggs as soon as i cleared security you can feel them there and your to scared to fart just in case 1 falls out lol i told my Mrs YOU TELL NO ONE!!! it was only when i met my mate and he told me he done 3 that i felt comfortable enough to talk about it not a pleasant experience but when needs must


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

fuck that noise.. i felt uncomfortable with a dinky little suppository when i was younger and that was enough for me.. was decided right there that me asshool was for exit only.... no shit pipe sheriff like nignog



3eyes said:


> Yes mate i did end up laying eggs as soon as i cleared security you can feel them there and your to scared to fart just in case 1 falls out lol i told my Mrs YOU TELL NO ONE!!! it was only when i met my mate and he told me he done 3 that i felt comfortable enough to talk about it no a pleasant experience but when needs must


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> fuck that noise.. i felt uncomfortable with a dinky little suppository when i was younger and that was enough for me.. was decided right there that me asshool was for exit only.... no shit pipe sheriff like nignog


I felt like a whore walking out of there that night with a sore arse BUT i did have a fist full of cash was off my face and spent loads of money that day now the boot is only used as a last resort for crossing international borders


----------



## Airwave (Sep 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> fuck that noise.. i felt uncomfortable with a dinky little suppository when i was younger and that was enough for me.. was decided right there that me asshool was for exit only.... no shit pipe sheriff like nignog


I came to the same decision after sticking just enough for one spliff. They were spinning the cells, so I put it on the end of my finger and stuck it up there. Hurt like fuck.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Right enough of the anal probing talk.lol That reminds me, I haven't tried to do that to the girl in a while. Will try tonight.lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 21, 2011)

hi ppl.... just interjecting a journal start lol........ click my signature


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 21, 2011)

evening lads. will be making a visit to progrow friday to get some feed for me greenhouse babes. at the mo i've been feeding them nearly every other day tomato feed 4-5-8 since flowering. wanna get them someting better. I'm not clued up on nutes but Thinking along the lines biobizz bloom and pk13/14 combined. cheap and cheerful as i'm on a budget. what you guys think?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2011)

Eyup all arse hole lovers!!

pavement what medium you in?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 21, 2011)

my mates grans cats dads brother banked a bmx.lol this place crackes me up


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2011)

arse loving fags ..................


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

FUK ME got another male wtf


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuckin weird cunts the lot of ya talkin about plugging shit up ya arses lmfbo only men can talk about this sort of topic lol me and me pal am always talkin about the shit we did the night before lol!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

Evening work was shit and home aint much better no bud no beer no money eek , we got any led growers in here ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

these should cheer u up otb


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> fuckin weird cunts the lot of ya talkin about plugging shit up ya arses lmfbo only men can talk about this sort of topic lol me and me pal am always talkin about the shit we did the night before lol!!



mate i went to jail with 5 kinder eggs full of stuff and a mobile phone up my arse!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 1798643View attachment 1798642View attachment 1798641View attachment 1798636these should cheer u up otb


look nice mate im clucking a bit


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2011)

UKRG said:


> mate i went to jail with 5 kinder eggs full of stuff and a mobile phone up my arse!!


 hahah i bet you dropped the soap on purpose having a hole like that


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> look nice mate im clucking a bit


Lmfbo sorry bro not done ya any good then lol!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfbo sorry bro not done ya any good then lol!!


heh the grow next to me hardly helps , wheres bernards watch when i fucking need it


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 21, 2011)

i wish there was a dislike button...



UKRG said:


> mate i went to jail with 5 kinder eggs full of stuff and a mobile phone up my arse!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 21, 2011)

shit boys, ahve done a reasonable bit of jail but ive NEVER stuck anything up my arse!! fuck, ahd rather do the time sphincter intact...never done it for gigs, festivals or holidays.....ah reckon u fuckers just done it for the buzz. .......fuckin strange people, lol.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 21, 2011)

watt 500 uk for a mobile and

50 uk for 1x 8mg subutex x 200 smackheads love em

well worth it


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

fuck sake i need to find 500 quid by next week and im broke , my x mrs destroyed my car and sent it to a garage and its been there a long time now they want there money or there gonna sell the car >.< fml.


----------



## smokey banditt (Sep 21, 2011)

This place gets better and better , this fourm is massive, thought it was ALL USA , 

Hows the lads and of coarse the woman doing, 

Name is Smokey ,


----------



## smokey banditt (Sep 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck sake i need to find 500 quid by next week and im broke , my x mrs destroyed my car and sent it to a garage and its been there a long time now they want there money or there gonna sell the car >.< fml.




Im sure if you went and offerd some kind of weekly payment , they will sort some thing out,

Or just send the missus round to sort the dept out .


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> Im sure if you went and offerd some kind of weekly payment , they will sort some thing out,
> 
> Or just send the missus round to sort the dept out .


she aint the mrs no more bud , more like target pratice now 

apparently she was ment to be paying it off weekly she never did thats why the bills huge , they wont go for that sucks dick.

so far from harvest too its unreal looks like the bitch cost me more than i thought.

cant to take a flame to her car.

where in uk bud ?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

what id give for a joint right now -.-. so sick of not being able to sleep


----------



## smokey banditt (Sep 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> she aint the mrs no more bud , more like target pratice now
> 
> apparently she was ment to be paying it off weekly she never did thats why the bills huge , they wont go for that sucks dick.
> 
> ...




Dont Stress mate, it wont help any thing  

I would if i was you go round to the Garage, try be sound as, unless you know there cunts ? 

Even better if she aint your bitch any more mate , 


Sound like you Do.better with out her, even though some can give good head . Thats All there good forr  


Me im.from Darn sarth


----------



## smokey banditt (Sep 21, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> what id give for a joint right now -.-. so sick of not being able to sleep




Honest No lie , go for a 10/20.min walk  that will help bud


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 21, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> Honest No lie , go for a 10/20.min walk  that will help bud


hah no thanks i walked a bloody hour home from work im literatly that broke heh


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin uk ers hows things..


----------



## delvite (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin kev.... mornin rui lets turn those frowns upside down













if u laugh..... wr my rep at


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

mornin delvite


----------



## delvite (Sep 22, 2011)

elo m8y lol... r u smilein lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

always hahaha


----------



## delvite (Sep 22, 2011)

suns shinein, ppl smilein its al good lol. jus got ten ww beans from a new bank.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

busted again this morning wtf any advis 4 raids in past 12 months for stolen goods twicwe in 24 hrs not once have they found anything stolen

any advice dudes?
gotta be harrasment innit


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> busted again this morning wtf any advis 4 raids in past 12 months for stolen goods twicwe in 24 hrs not once have they found anything stolen
> 
> any advice dudes?
> gotta be harrasment innit


 
Move, they have a hard on for u m8


----------



## delvite (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> busted again this morning wtf any advis 4 raids in past 12 months for stolen goods twicwe in 24 hrs not once have they found anything stolen
> 
> any advice dudes?
> gotta be harrasment innit


 ........ http://uk.ask.com/question/what-constitutes-police-harassment


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

delvite said:


> ........ http://uk.ask.com/question/what-constitutes-police-harassment


lol not one link works on the page u linked me too!!LOL

yeh we can move from 4 weeks time mutaul exchange fuk they take the piss tho but i should have enough time now to finish my grow b4 anymore busts ui [email protected]?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

stop stealing shit?


----------



## delvite (Sep 22, 2011)

*Society* *:* *Other*
Q*What Constitutes Police Harassment?*



AGlad you asked...
Police harassment constitutes excessive force, discriminatory harassment, false arrests, coercive sexual conduct, unlawful stops and searches or arrests made by police or other law enforcement officers. To deal with police harassment, the mistreatment should be accepted then used against the harasser in court...................... works fr me lo


----------



## delvite (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> lol not one link works on the page u linked me too!!LOL
> 
> yeh we can move from 4 weeks time mutaul exchange fuk they take the piss tho but i should have enough time now to finish my grow b4 anymore busts ui [email protected]?


 do u feel descriminated against m8. only 1 thing keeps law away and that is law lol


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> stop stealing shit?



i aint doing fuk all thats the point and no dude im no theif (anymorE)

so i just rang up the po po station to complaints biut ther getting a senoir officer to call me bak
contacted a solicitor
trmmed me plants last nite!!LOL

anyone made any fem seeds for sale?
by my rek i can get a grow in now b4 they raid us again so gunna get a good one in!! b4 xmas


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

when did you last steal something?



UKRG said:


> i aint doing fuk all thats the point and no dude im no theif (anymorE)
> 
> so i just rang up the po po station to complaints biut ther getting a senoir officer to call me bak
> contacted a solicitor
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

it's called consequences I believe... maybe you weren't punished enough for stealing people's shit before.. so you are being punished now..

the police aren't harassing you... they are doing there job... they would not have been able to enter your house the other day without reasonable cause...

edit: also although most people here are criminals through their horticultural activities... i think the majority of people here believe stealing is wrong and should be punished accordingly..


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 22, 2011)

when they have been to your door 4 times is it no daft to do a grow for x mas bro.youe hotter than bagbad at 2 in the afternoon


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

skillet what is it


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 22, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> Dont Stress mate, it wont help any thing
> 
> I would if i was you go round to the Garage, try be sound as, unless you know there cunts ?
> 
> ...


couldnt have put it better myself m8 lol im down in tut dorestshire


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

landlords been on this morning. wants to get the windows double glazed quick smart before winter hits. this is going to be a close call or a call to a solicitor.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> landlords been on this morning. wants to get the windows double glazed quick smart before winter hits. this is going to be a close call or a call to a solicitor.


just tell him he must be a having a fucking laugh and ull see him in the summer lol hope u get it sorted m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

well i could probably stealth up a bit n just hope for the best. i'll be there when they come if i stuck the stuff out the bedroom against the grow room door. hopefully they'll be making enough racket to cover the fan. fucking ballache or what tho


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 22, 2011)

sure you will think of somthing,hope


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i could probably stealth up a bit n just hope for the best. i'll be there when they come if i stuck the stuff out the bedroom against the grow room door. hopefully they'll be making enough racket to cover the fan. fucking ballache or what tho



yeah what a fuck about u got any bungee rope don ? if u dont already know its good to use to hang fans takes out alot of vibration noise.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 22, 2011)

bro you have been raided four times and they have found nothing? They wont get warrants to keep raiding you if they aint findin owt, just stop letting them in, if they keep getting warrants then they must have sufficent evidence and if thats happening then regardless what u say to us u must be up to sumit


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

all 7 seeds up and around an inch in height, yeeeehaaaa. christ, its good to be back in the game after a fuckin 6 month hiatus. im hoping they should be fully rooted in around another 5 days, any advice here lads, as most of you know im a soil grower and usually they just go straight into dirt after germing, this is me using rockwool so whats the story with it? there in a little cheapo b n q propagator under a 250 cfl , im spraying the cover and plants a cpl of times a days. not sure about temps or humiditity yet as i hadnt bothered, until a sec ago, putting temp gauge in. i expect high 80s humidity and around 28 - 30 centigrade temp. does this sound correct for rockwool propagation purposes??


----------



## Beansly (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> busted again this morning wtf any advis 4 raids in past 12 months for stolen goods twicwe in 24 hrs not once have they found anything stolen
> 
> any advice dudes?
> gotta be harrasment innit


Yeah, God hates you. Stop growing and move.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

i would like to assume that 4 raids in a year without any recovery would constitute harassment but tbh only a lawyer is gonna know for definete mate


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

temps are 28.4 cent and r/h is 92%. think prop lid may be taken off tomorrow and little fan to blow over them just to build stalks up.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i would like to assume that 4 raids in a year without any recovery would constitute harassment but tbh only a lawyer is gonna know for definete mate


YEH AND 2 IN 24HRS ive rang the po po and told em i wanna complain i got a apt with a senoir officer tomorrow they sed do i want him to come to mine i said NO ive had enough of u lot in my house!!

i can move from the 14th of oct dont really wanna so be looking for mutual exchange council like im a wreck atm everytime door knocks im shitting ten briks! even tho my bro who lives here said instalty if they get em ther mine u got a kid il take em! but still b.s


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

never had that constant raided level of grief really, used to get lifted almost weekly in my teens coz i just loved tae fight the plod, spray paint and rob shops...i was fuckin wee toe-rag at that time, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> yeah what a fuck about u got any bungee rope don ? if u dont already know its good to use to hang fans takes out alot of vibration noise.


ive got it strapped to the tent supports it's just the size of it that makes the racket. on a bungee, one knock and the tent could be down. weighs a ton


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

don't yah know don's fan/can is bigger than he is! bungee lol that shit would be stretched to the floor...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got it strapped to the tent supports it's just the size of it that makes the racket. on a bungee, one knock and the tent could be down. weighs a ton


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

aye it' a kanny clem like 







that's a 5 litre water bottle and there's a 10" fan stuck to the end of it. when i pack up in a couple of weeks ill weigh it.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

My mate's dog has been trained to sniff drugs.

It's brilliant, he can even roll up his own £20 note.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it' a kanny clem like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the same as mine m8. Weighs a fucking ton.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats the same as mine m8. Weighs a fucking ton.


aye but it wasn't billy that had to set the bugger up, lazy cunt came and got me to do it!!


----------



## kana (Sep 22, 2011)

i read that flushing biobizz soil after using biobizz nutrients impacts the yield ne1 know nefin about that?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2011)

kana said:


> i read that flushing biobizz soil after using biobizz nutrients impacts the yield ne1 know nefin about that?


The way i see it, it only makes sense. Stop giving food to something that requires food and it's gonna have som issues  i never bother flusing and havn't been able to tell the difference.

Needed rid of my DWC tub to get some ladies into the flowering cab in the other autopots, one more heese to go  it'll be going in with the black rose male as well so black cheese or some such creation  (Good tip on handwtering don, gonna buy some spare pots and veg as would normally be done and then transfer them over the the actual trays come flowering)

2 weeks veg, i honestly can't see how i'll be able to match my DWC yields using autopots


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

they look like buds no? i really need a good camera iphones suk ass

p,s that little fucked up one is the recoving one from wen i suffocated me with c02 bottle LOL HAHA
i thought wer fem seeds but obv not  think thers a male in ther too again


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

There is no way TTT. For great yields DWC and them aqua farm things. My m8 was pulling 15oz per plant with them aqua farms. Saying that u need the space to grow them.

Right guys Im bored out my skull. That silly light experiment I done, I could harvest anytime. Ill let RIU decide. DO I CHOP TONIGHT. Ill let the votes come in until 7.30pm


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> View attachment 1800235View attachment 1800238View attachment 1800240View attachment 1800243View attachment 1800246View attachment 1800248View attachment 1800251View attachment 1800253View attachment 1800255
> 
> they look like buds no? i really need a good camera iphones suk ass


 
Just about to do their thing. Notice how the tops start going lime green


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just about to do their thing. Notice how the tops start going lime green


yeh but thers one with like rugby ball shape things but may be new nodes pushing thru cos also has flowers cumming to i think 

lol my deformed ghetto grow!!!LUVVVIT


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

get them chopped tattie heid, and ye can bring me sum!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

ATTENTION PLEASE: Anyone-using Internet mail such as Yahoo, Hotmail, AOL and so on. This information arrived this morning, Direct from both Microsoft and Norton. Please send it to everybody you know who has Access to the Internet. You may receive an apparently harmless e-mail titled &#65533;Here you have it&#65533; If you open the file, a message will appear on your screen saying: 'It is too late now, your life is no longer beautiful, f*** you and die....' Subsequently you will LOSE EVERYTHING IN YOUR PC. And the person who sent it to you will gain access to your Name, e-mail and password, etc. This is a new virus which started to circulate on Saturday afternoon. AOL has already confirmed the severity, and the antivirus software's are not capable of destroying it. ... The virus has been created by a hacker who calls himself 'life owner'. PLEASE COPY AND PAST AND WARN ALL YOUR FRIENDS, And ask them to PASS IT ON IMMEDIATELY


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ATTENTION PLEASE: Anyone-using Internet mail such as Yahoo, Hotmail, AOL and so on. This information arrived this morning, Direct from both Microsoft and Norton. Please send it to everybody you know who has Access to the Internet. You may receive an apparently harmless e-mail titled &#65533;Here you have it&#65533; If you open the file, a message will appear on your screen saying: 'It is too late now, your life is no longer beautiful, f*** you and die....' Subsequently you will LOSE EVERYTHING IN YOUR PC. And the person who sent it to you will gain access to your Name, e-mail and password, etc. This is a new virus which started to circulate on Saturday afternoon. AOL has already confirmed the severity, and the antivirus software's are not capable of destroying it. ... The virus has been created by a hacker who calls himself 'life owner'. PLEASE COPY AND PAST AND WARN ALL YOUR FRIENDS, And ask them to PASS IT ON IMMEDIATELY



did u get that of my lasses facebook she copid it yesterday? keep up my man

and it arrived yesterday moring or day b4 cant remember


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

anybody heard of some solid with the stamp 'FORD' on it? i got a bar the other day and im curious where else its floating around.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> anybody heard of some solid with the stamp 'FORD' on it? i got a bar the other day and im curious where else its floating around.


shit u get bars? aint seen one in yrs only forumla around nowadays
the last i had was a sqware shape with a fish half in half out of it

wats a bar cozts nowadays?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

1 vote to chop so far


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Jesus only 16mins left and only 1 vote fae Dura(who prob wants an oz pronto) lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

its a hoax mate...

http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/lifeisbeautiful.asp



dura72 said:


> ATTENTION PLEASE: Anyone-using Internet mail such as Yahoo, Hotmail, AOL and so on. This information arrived this morning, Direct from both Microsoft and Norton. Please send it to everybody you know who has Access to the Internet. You may receive an apparently harmless e-mail titled &#65533;Here you have it&#65533; If you open the file, a message will appear on your screen saying: 'It is too late now, your life is no longer beautiful, f*** you and die....' Subsequently you will LOSE EVERYTHING IN YOUR PC. And the person who sent it to you will gain access to your Name, e-mail and password, etc. This is a new virus which started to circulate on Saturday afternoon. AOL has already confirmed the severity, and the antivirus software's are not capable of destroying it. ... The virus has been created by a hacker who calls himself 'life owner'. PLEASE COPY AND PAST AND WARN ALL YOUR FRIENDS, And ask them to PASS IT ON IMMEDIATELY


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> shit u get bars? aint seen one in yrs only forumla around nowadays
> the last i had was a sqware shape with a fish half in half out of it
> 
> wats a bar cozts nowadays?


 
Aw the shite hash comes tae Scotland m8


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

where's the pics foo'?



supersillybilly said:


> Jesus only 16mins left and only 1 vote fae Dura(who prob wants an oz pronto) lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> did u get that of my lasses facebook she copid it yesterday? keep up my man
> 
> and it arrived yesterday moring or day b4 cant remember


just got it from facebook bout 20 mins ago and i think i may have had one of the emails in my in box but if i dont know the sender i just junk the fuckers, ive had my fuckin pc fried out more than once as a result of fuckin viruses so i dont give the cunts a chance .


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> shit u get bars? aint seen one in yrs only forumla around nowadays
> the last i had was a sqware shape with a fish half in half out of it
> 
> wats a bar cozts nowadays?


 betenn £350 and £ 400 usually, thank on tic so probably bit cheaper cash. i NEVER pay upfront in case its shit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

no pics mantz, but its ready. Red hairs galore


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> no pics mantz, but its ready. Red hairs galore


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


>


Belter of a post mantz. 2 votes to nil. Ill start in 10 mins


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2011)

Every time i eat chocolate eclair sweets i break a tooth or a filling. I bought chocolate eclairs


----------



## ty816 (Sep 22, 2011)

guys, where is good to buy all the gear for my first grow? planning to do it in a 60x60x160 tent. Planting four square feet pots, its going to be a tight squeeze. And where can i get seeds with stable genetics?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

ty816 said:


> guys, where is good to buy all the gear for my first grow? planning to do it in a 60x60x160 tent. Planting four square feet pots, its going to be a tight squeeze. And where can i get seeds with stable genetics?


 greens horticulture or tbh i usually just use e bay, sum ppl dont like ebay as the think the plods watchin it, maybe they are, i dont really care.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

My friends asked me to join the KKK.

Why would I link 3 atoms of Potassium when there's niggers to be burned?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

ty816 said:


> guys, where is good to buy all the gear for my first grow? planning to do it in a 60x60x160 tent. Planting four square feet pots, its going to be a tight squeeze. And where can i get seeds with stable genetics?


I would advise a 600w cooltube. AK48 from Nirvana are great genetics, very forgiving, finish in 7.5 weeks and a killer smoke. Coco is a good medium, mixed with clay pebbles. U can get an extraction kit with carbon filter off fleabay for bout £80 - £100. Just shop about


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Every time i eat chocolate eclair sweets i break a tooth or a filling. I bought chocolate eclairs


Its worth it though.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its worth it though.lol


 if any of youz every meet billy , trust me , your first thought is gonna be ' theres a man with shares in Greggs'


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> if any of youz every meet billy , trust me , your first thought is gonna be ' theres a man with shares in Greggs'


hahahaha......If any u guy meet Dura, trust me, your first thought is gonna be "That cunts on the gear"


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

side by side we look like a sort bin raking laurel and hardy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Maverick and Goose I was thinking, me Maverick of course.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

i think you look more like Goose...post crash. or to be more exact a pre xmas Goose.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

I think u look like a blind cobbler's thumb. Everytime u walk by a toilet it flushes itself.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2011)

Last harvest was a darkstar and it stank 2 floors down. Just chatted with my flatmate and he said he walked through the front door of the building and his first thought was TTT is harvesting. That's 4 floors now. Oh dear. Cheesey cheese skyscrapers melting in the global warming.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I think u look like a blind cobbler's thumb. Everytime u walk by a toilet it flushes itself.lol


you've a face like a bag of spanners. if it wasnt for alcohol u'd still be a virgin.


----------



## loftyhatchling (Sep 22, 2011)

newbie to site,been havin a look,good stuff.in the south of scotland they are payin £220-£240 an ounce.or they say it is.robbin f****rs.i cant afford that so it all grow in here from now on.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

If it wasnt for roofies you'd be a virgin


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

your girl must have a touch of the masochist about her


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

loftyhatchling said:


> newbie to site,been havin a look,good stuff.in the south of scotland they are payin £220-£240 an ounce.or they say it is.robbin f****rs.i cant afford that so it all grow in here from now on.


where abouts in scotland are you mate, me and silly billy are in ayrshire.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> betenn £350 and £ 400 usually, thank on tic so probably bit cheaper cash. i NEVER pay upfront in case its shit.


Do you find it easy to shift? I don't think I'd be able to shift it. Nobody smokes it anymore.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

In case there are any cops reading. I grow 1 plant that is a hermie, getting about 1g off it and no point in busting me tomorrow coz Im down the soup kitchens again from 8 till 8 and I don't know what this guy Dura is talking about. Ayrshire, I live in Ecklefecken.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Do you find it easy to shift? I don't think I'd be able to shift it. Nobody smokes it anymore.


Us Jocks smoke anything m8.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Do you find it easy to shift? I don't think I'd be able to shift it. Nobody smokes it anymore.


yeah mate, no problem. i tend to vary week to week between solid and green and there are very few people round my area that can get a constant supply so i do pretty well.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 22, 2011)

where abouts you from Dura?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

east ayrshire hazey...and u?


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 22, 2011)

damn im in essex cant get any solid down here thats y i asked


----------



## dura72 (Sep 22, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> damn im in essex cant get any solid down here thats y i asked


lol, bit too far too travel!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 22, 2011)

fuck all solid down here unless i go see the fisherman.


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 22, 2011)

just slightly dura lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

get a bigger tent mate... you going to struggle to get 4 in there unless you keep them extremely small and maybe even a bit of lollipoppin. would recommend at least 90x90

i talk from first hand experience 



ty816 said:


> guys, where is good to buy all the gear for my first grow? planning to do it in a 60x60x160 tent. Planting four square feet pots, its going to be a tight squeeze. And where can i get seeds with stable genetics?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

post it ...

if she pays up... haha



dura72 said:


> lol, bit too far too travel!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2011)

TTT .. i read this today and thought of you and your crazy scheme's.. this guys got it dialled in. lol

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/876223-couple-build-hobbit-eco-home-in-just-four-months-using-basic-tools


----------



## Beansly (Sep 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> TTT .. i read this today and thought of you and your crazy scheme's.. this guys got it dialled in. lol
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/876223-couple-build-hobbit-eco-home-in-just-four-months-using-basic-tools


That's a pretty cool house. I wonder is he plans his growroom from the start or just modifies a room like the rest of us? lol
You know that guy smokes weed.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 22, 2011)

sup bitches ? im mash up


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 22, 2011)

dirty energy companies raising their prices over here. 27p kwh! daylight robbery. count the pennies n all. looking at all the cfl's on ebay and they tell you how much youre saving "assuming youre running 8 hours a day, 5 days a week at 10p kwh", so you might as well rule all that out

ive got a 600w on the way and my vegging plant is struggling with the low amount of cfl's ive got at the moment. Compared to Americans it seems a bloody struggle to get easy access to daylight white, high watt bulbs. I'm even coming up with very little on ebay, and the ones I find are extortionate for simply 20w. Whether as over in the great USA they seem to get cheap chinese shit for like a dollar a pop.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> TTT .. i read this today and thought of you and your crazy scheme's.. this guys got it dialled in. lol
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/876223-couple-build-hobbit-eco-home-in-just-four-months-using-basic-tools


Ummmmmmm

Fuck yes..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

mornin uk growers..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning. Scissors at the ready.......hate this bit


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 23, 2011)

morning ladies, billy thats the best fucking bit ! well bar the smoking. not feeling today so sick of getting train to work ! 

maybe im just sick of working actually lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2011)

manual labour? billy? thought you would've got someone to do that for ya.



supersillybilly said:


> Morning. Scissors at the ready.......hate this bit


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning. Scissors at the ready.......hate this bit


 You're pretty big time, why don't you invest in a trimmer. Ive even seen a guy use a drill clamped to a table and supposedly it worked pretty good.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Its just that light experiment guys. 5 plants, wont take too long. Going to have a bit of breakfast first. Poached Eggs


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its just that light experiment guys. 5 plants, wont take too long. Going to have a bit of breakfast first. Poached Eggs


 Yer the one bitching about it buddy. You and your white collar problems....lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

My m8 has one of those trimmer thing. Shite he says. Cost him a fortune too. Good old fashioned scissors.

@ Beaner - 5 plants -de nada


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

well opened my seeds and they are nearly all crushed...bollucks............mornin men , women and others.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well opened my seeds and they are nearly all crushed...bollucks............mornin men , women and others.........


Dont cry now.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

mornin del sorry to hear about the seeds,how were they crushed


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well opened my seeds and they are nearly all crushed...bollucks............mornin men , women and others.........


 Damn...did you get them from somewhere that guarantees delivery?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

herbies......crushed in the post, well half of em..........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha ha billy 2 weeks today and ill b with ya pal but with 20 fuckin mofo's gonna b fuckin mission an half lad !!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

okay gents, bit of advice needed here.all my seeds popped all over 2" in height and a root popping through the rock wool. so i fill the dwc buckets ,pop the airstone etc in get it running, wash the hydroton, fill the bucket until they just touch the arse of the net pot(?, i do this at first until theres enuff root thru and then reduce the watera bit until its around and inch or so below the net pot base?) put cubes in and put enuff pebbles to surround and support the cube. do i add any nutes at this point and if so how much per litre? i'm using Ionics. im putting them on 18/6 under a 400 dual spectrum. does everything sound ok gents, any advice here is welcome.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry bill, phone was still on silent.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Get them in the oxy's. Have they got proper leafs yet??? If they have use nutes. They pots hold 15l m8. I would add 15ml of grow m8 for about a week then double up and so forth until your at full capacity. Put the pebbles in right to the top of the net then make a gap for your rockwool. The roots wont be long in finding that water. I always just filled up to the net aw the time. Remember when they have a massive root system your only going to get about 8l of water in they and they will drink that every day when in flowering


----------



## UKHG (Sep 23, 2011)

morning biches!!!

well 9.20 lets c if i get busted again today going for the hat trick


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

mornin ppl hows all today..........[video=youtube;YWt4wmZ_EMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWt4wmZ_EMI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

delvites version of the posted vid lol ..... this 1s for maryjane, she cures all my pain. makes my mind go away.. and all it takes is a lighter..........


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning. Scissors at the ready.......hate this bit


I'm considering buying the Spin Pro.


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

seen somthing called an ardvark......or spin pro.....[video=youtube;8T1qK5CFH5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T1qK5CFH5A&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Telling you guys, this crop is one of my finest ever. Covered in crystals and all big, fat buds. Proof is in the pudding though. I thought only 5 Northern souls made it but the Blue Widow has squeezed in. I thought it was another branch off another plant. Its just one top cola, prob bout 3/4 of an oz. It smells like Blueberry. Beautiful


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

great news billy...


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

nice 1 m8, do u want the smellafone number n share the scent...........


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

well done bill, good news mate. feel free tae share the love.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

delvite said:


> nice 1 m8, do u want the smellafone number n share the scent...........


Can u not smell it from where u are. Bet my full street is stinking.lol


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi all, hope the weekend is coming in eeeeasy for you all 
Horrible start to the day, my clip-on light fell down on my plants just as they were starting to show promise. Thankfully the only frazzle seems to be on the on the leaf tips but the top took most of the weight and it looks a bit squashed.
But shortly after...my postman arrived with my seeds, got to say - sea of seeds have become my store of choice, really top notch all round  5 free seeds for buying 3, fast as hell (free) delivery, nice (free) stealth, awesome.
The eva came with a mini booklet with a nice run down of their products....lol all of it in spanish  ...i think so anyway, i'm stoned and can't decide if it is spanish or something else....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Hi all, hope the weekend is coming in eeeeasy for you all
> Horrible start to the day, my clip-on light fell down on my plants just as they were starting to show promise. Thankfully the only frazzle seems to be on the on the leaf tips but the top took most of the weight and it looks a bit squashed.
> But shortly after...my postman arrived with my seeds, got to say - sea of seeds have become my store of choice, really top notch all round  5 free seeds for buying 3, fast as hell (free) delivery, nice (free) stealth, awesome.
> The eva came with a mini booklet with a nice run down of their products....lol all of it in spanish  ...i think so anyway, i'm stoned and can't decide if it is spanish or something else....
> View attachment 1801800View attachment 1801801View attachment 1801802View attachment 1801803View attachment 1801804View attachment 1801805


hahaha......If you think thats damage to your plant, I'd hate to see what you do when u proper damage of fuck it up.lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Can u not smell it from where u are. Bet my full street is stinking.lol


 lol av gt a canna-cold m8


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> hahaha......If you think thats damage to your plant, I'd hate to see what you do when u proper damage of fuck it up.lol


I know lol i panicked when i first spotted it but the lights were only on it for 20 mins absolute max, and by the time i took the pics they'd perked up a bit, i need to relax!!! They're my true firstborn though, i feel very protective, y'know


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> I know lol i panicked when i first spotted it but the lights were only on it for 20 mins absolute max, and by the time i took the pics they'd perked up a bit, i need to relax!!! They're my true firstborn though, i feel very protective, y'know


awwwww they nt lil fr long lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> I know lol i panicked when i first spotted it but the lights were only on it for 20 mins absolute max, and by the time i took the pics they'd perked up a bit, i need to relax!!! They're my true firstborn though, i feel very protective, y'know


I remember the feeling all to well. The hint is in the name though. WEED. Fucking grows everywhere and no matter what u do to them, they still fucking grow.lol


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah true lol gonna start treating them mean


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 23, 2011)

stepson squared up to me last night and shouted in my face.. after 8 hours of outdoor hard graft i was very close to putting his nose through his little arrogant teenage twat head. lucky for me i just pushed him away before i did lose it . only think tho he flew through the room and landed on a bloody glass. so cut himself. 
anyway he left saying he's going to blabber to everyone about this and me plants. Fuckin Twat. 

anyway i know i should get rid of my plants because of what might happen next. but got nowhere to put em. So either i cut em real early or take a big bloody gamble.

do i feel lucky? i think so. 

worse case scenario i get done for assault (on bail for abh already) and for growing 3 plants. 
best case scenario i dont see the little twat again and i reep a big fat harvest in 4 weeks.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> stepson squared up to me last night and shouted in my face.. after 8 hours of outdoor hard graft i was very close to putting his nose through his little arrogant teenage twat head. lucky for me i just pushed him away before i did lose it . only think tho he flew through the room and landed on a bloody glass. so cut himself.
> anyway he left saying he's going to blabber to everyone about this and me plants. Fuckin Twat.
> 
> anyway i know i should get rid of my plants because of what might happen next. but got nowhere to put em. So either i cut em real early or take a big bloody gamble.
> ...


Fuck it m8. Keep them. Remeber the golden rule if the pigs do come round. No Comment all the way


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

step kids can be a fuckin nitemare mate, ive been there myself, wasn't growing or owt but had the usual ' my dad'll sort you out!'....go and fuckin get him then and do me a favour and ask the cunt why ur living with me and not him.... it got better when she actually got her own home and was a bit older, we ended up getting on really well, she understood what she had been like, but it was fuckin hell on earth for a cpl of years. she hit a bad patch after her mum, my partner, was murdered and she eventually killed herself. pretty dark part of my life. i still miss them both.


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 23, 2011)

hello all, any ideas on how to lower my temp in my tent?

i got a 600 watt light

2 fans one intake and one out take

a desk fan

and also a clip on fan

my temps are 29c which aint to bad but i would like them around the 25c - 27c


also a very silly and randsom question but im sleeping in the same room as my tent and have to have the outtake fan blowing into the room as i cant have 2 pipes out the window is this bad for my health or is it oukay as its just clean warm air?

cheers people


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

charlieboy8928 said:


> hello all, any ideas on how to lower my temp in my tent?
> 
> i got a 600 watt light
> 
> ...


 try another in line on the outake and have the intake from the window ( fresh air is our friend )


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

its just warm air, as for the temps, tbh 29c is fine mate and ur only alternatives are get colder air into the room( run ur intake ducting to an outside source maybe above an open window) get the hot air out , same as before, turn the radiators in ur room down, or get a lower wattage light although in my experience the difference between a 400 and 600 heat ouput isnt a helluva lot. or buy an air con unit, bit of expense in both buying and running them. if u add sum sorta co2 to your grow the plants can handle higher temps.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Move to Alaska


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

charlieboy8928 said:


> hello all, any ideas on how to lower my temp in my tent?
> 
> i got a 600 watt light
> 
> ...


Have both fans extracting to an open window. Don't bother with the intake. The weather is too warm for it.


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry to hear that man! this is the third time i've had to kick him out. he's an unblelievable pain in the ass, a right cunt. i wouldnt normally lose it but he's been shouting and threatening my 7 month pregnant wife. and that aint happening. he should consider himself lucky. anyone else they would of had it. bloody teenagers. 

last night heard a loud bang outside my house. went outside down the path half expecting a gang of kids to jump me, then heard another shot... then realised it was just some local lads out lamping lol really didnt fancy a ruck after half a dozen shotties lol put a smile on me face tho paranoid twat!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Have both fans extracting to an open window. Don't bother with the intake. The weather is too warm for it.


mmmmmmm, why didnt i think of that, bloody obvious isnt it! ....im having the same probs myself, think ill just switch the fan round and see how it goes, as im only just starting i dont need to worry about odour and the heat it drags out should be more than enuff to drop temps by at least 2 degrees.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> step kids can be a fuckin nitemare mate, ive been there myself, wasn't growing or owt but had the usual ' my dad'll sort you out!'....go and fuckin get him then and do me a favour and ask the cunt why ur living with me and not him.... it got better when she actually got her own home and was a bit older, we ended up getting on really well, she understood what she had been like, but it was fuckin hell on earth for a cpl of years. she hit a bad patch after her mum, my partner, was murdered and she eventually killed herself. pretty dark part of my life. i still miss them both.


Jesus. Did they catch the killer?


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> View attachment 1801841View attachment 1801842View attachment 1801843
> 
> sorry to hear that man! this is the third time i've had to kick him out. he's an unblelievable pain in the ass, a right cunt. i wouldnt normally lose it but he's been shouting and threatening my 7 month pregnant wife. and that aint happening. he should consider himself lucky. anyone else they would of had it. bloody teenagers.
> 
> last night heard a loud bang outside my house. went outside down the path half expecting a gang of kids to jump me, then heard another shot... then realised it was just some local lads out lamping lol really didnt fancy a ruck after half a dozen shotties lol put a smile on me face tho paranoid twat!


That's gonna be some yield.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Jesus. Did they catch the killer?


yeah, it was the guy she started seein after me and her split up, i knew him, he was a local guy, i warned her he was a fuckin psycho but she thought i was just being jealous. we spoke of getting back together but he cut her throat one day, he got a lifer for it.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> mmmmmmm, why didnt i think of that, bloody obvious isnt it! ....im having the same probs myself, think ill just switch the fan round and see how it goes, as im only just starting i dont need to worry about odour and the heat it drags out should be more than enuff to drop temps by at least 2 degrees.


It's surprising how many people I come across making that mistake. _
Me: "Why are you putting warm air into your tent?"
Grower: "To cool the temp"
Me: "You're trying to cool the temp by putting warm air into your tent?"
Grower".........But my plants need air!"_ 
_Me: "Your tent isn't air tight, the fans will suck in fresh air as they extract the old!"_


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That's gonna be some yield.


hope so mate. hoping to harvest 10oz


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> hope so mate. hoping to harvest 10oz


 bet that'l be a 'happy shopper' carrier lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> hope so mate. hoping to harvest 10oz


You will get about double that m8


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 23, 2011)

delvite said:


> bet that'l be a 'happy shopper' carrier lol


happy cropper lol


----------



## nog (Sep 23, 2011)

FFS ive just found out cunts that a magnesium deficiency can cause fucking Touretts Syndrome fucking cunts,bastards,fucking hell maybe cal/mag can cure fucking tourettes?cunts. theres fuck,something up with my plants, epsom fucking salts!


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You will get about double that m8


Yeah, 10oz is a guess at the low end of the scale for sure.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

Silver's gone from £29.50 to £24.50 in just a few days.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 23, 2011)

ne of u guys tryed jedi kush?? iv been given a clone told to try it well got it its vegin atmo.


----------



## delvite (Sep 23, 2011)

i got sum ww to trial, new trader so if they good they be posted


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Back to the chop........Hi - Ho, hi - ho its off to chop I go!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

who's with me?
[video=youtube;s8rGpHqM_q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rGpHqM_q4&list=FLHdqnHaWE3b8fR67zohqyQQ&index=13[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

You guys gotta give this game a try. It was made by a limey I think so you guys should catch on quick lol. It's pretty fun, but it's a little addictive. The farthest I've got is #57.
Great fun when you stoned lol!
http://gprime.net/game.php/theimpossiblequiz


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for the advice people, 

i will give it a go with both fans doing out take but if 29c is okay then i should just leave it alone? sorry for the thousand question.

also sorry to her about your ex mate, must have been hard.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 23, 2011)

SO
now gotta walk to hunslet freezer shopping then see a senior police officor at police station on way home n im SMASHED knew i soudlt have made this splif il be like all yeh watever to copper LOL


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 23, 2011)

UKRG said:


> SO
> now gotta walk to hunslet freezer shopping then see a senior police officor at police station on way home n im SMASHED knew i soudlt have made this splif il be like all yeh watever to copper LOL


It's always yeh whatever with coppers even if ur sober anyway lol. Yes sir no sir three bags full sir, wankers


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2011)

Get that snoop bollocks out of this here thread! Although it does seem that i am one of few to none who think that his music is bollcoks, some reason people seem to see him as this genius rapper or something. Seems to me he's just shit but smokes lots so people think him cool. Who knows 

That week went really fookin quick, blinked twice and it had gotten to thursday and now it's the weekend, whooo. Other than the circus nowt on my agenda other than get very high drink copious amounts of beer and lol around being a dick head 

10K posts in 6 months, i reckon kev needs a reward of some sort or other. I'd suggest a life which if not suitable can be redeemed for a shotgun and a box of munition  Just kiddin, I'd say i'm envious of having that lazy a life, but i know i'd just get bored PDQ


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 23, 2011)

just watched this fuckin dirty funny sketch. had to share it. well worth the 9 so mins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaLcsKyGWpc


----------



## UKHG (Sep 23, 2011)

SO
just been to the police station for my appointment with 2 senoir officers saftey in numbers my guess.
i got the whole telling me what i want to here but they admintted 2 raids in 24hrs is total;ly unaaceptable and the 4 in 12 months is due to information blah blah they sed wat do i wanna do i se i wanna take it further bla blah they ws like wat if we pormise u that from now on wenever we get info pertaining to u we will make absulotly postively sure that its correct?


so wat do u think~?

stil not moved the grow


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 23, 2011)

not worth getting too involved with em imo. pigs are cunts. the more you hassle them the more they'll want to be pigs



UKRG said:


> SO
> just been to the police station for my appointment with 2 senoir officers saftey in numbers my guess.
> i got the whole telling me what i want to here but they admintted 2 raids in 24hrs is total;ly unaaceptable and the 4 in 12 months is due to information blah blah they sed wat do i wanna do i se i wanna take it further bla blah they ws like wat if we pormise u that from now on wenever we get info pertaining to u we will make absulotly postively sure that its correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

UKRG said:


> SO
> just been to the police station for my appointment with 2 senoir officers saftey in numbers my guess.
> i got the whole telling me what i want to here but they admintted 2 raids in 24hrs is total;ly unaaceptable and the 4 in 12 months is due to information blah blah they sed wat do i wanna do i se i wanna take it further bla blah they ws like wat if we pormise u that from now on wenever we get info pertaining to u we will make absulotly postively sure that its correct?
> 
> ...


my answer to that suggestion would have been ' why the fuck did u act on information that you werent certain off in the first place?? is it just a bloody crap shoot and you hope the house will win?'...with any luck they'll just back the fuck off and leave u in peace. after a fuckin year of targeting you without any success they must be a bit nervous that you could win an harassment case. best of luck anyway mate.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 23, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> not worth getting too involved with em imo. pigs are cunts. the more you hassle them the more they'll want to be pigs


LOL i even sed look send me a letter of apology and il leave it ther like admitting a afailing in the police system! they dint look impressed


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

charlieboy8928 said:


> thanks for the advice people,
> 
> i will give it a go with both fans doing out take but if 29c is okay then i should just leave it alone? sorry for the thousand question.
> 
> also sorry to her about your ex mate, must have been hard.


 i'd be happy with 29c. remember its probably gonna get colder quite quickly over the next few weeks so that should drop temps another degree at least.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 23, 2011)

UKRG said:


> SO
> just been to the police station for my appointment with 2 senoir officers saftey in numbers my guess.
> i got the whole telling me what i want to here but they admintted 2 raids in 24hrs is total;ly unaaceptable and the 4 in 12 months is due to information blah blah they sed wat do i wanna do i se i wanna take it further bla blah they ws like wat if we pormise u that from now on wenever we get info pertaining to u we will make absulotly postively sure that its correct?
> 
> ...


 Woah woah I missed the lead up to this, what the fuck? What info were they going on? And how did they miss ur grow?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Get that snoop bollocks out of this here thread! Although it does seem that i am one of few to none who think that his music is bollcoks, some reason people seem to see him as this genius rapper or something. Seems to me he's just shit but smokes lots so people think him cool. Who knows
> 
> That week went really fookin quick, blinked twice and it had gotten to thursday and now it's the weekend, whooo. Other than the circus nowt on my agenda other than get very high drink copious amounts of beer and lol around being a dick head
> 
> 10K posts in 6 months, i reckon kev needs a reward of some sort or other. I'd suggest a life which if not suitable can be redeemed for a shotgun and a box of munition  Just kiddin, I'd say i'm envious of having that lazy a life, but i know i'd just get bored PDQ


Fuck that.
That's old snoop. He way have sold out lately but he used to be the shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2011)

Pish Posh. And if any of you get it in your minds to watch Notorious, not really anything to write home about. Kinda just a run of the mill film with the plus of lots of titties.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 23, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Woah woah I missed the lead up to this, what the fuck? What info were they going on? And how did they miss ur grow?


qwik rundown
got busted morning before last
and then again the next morning
1st one was stolen goods 2nd was burglary taskforce
THEY MISSED THE GROW seriously a whole fucking room!! we was shitting ten briks mate!
they have busted me 4 times in like 9 months everytime no result so i put a harrasment complaint in hopefully they will leave me alone
i aint doing shit so ther info is obv a estate snitch grassin to cover ther own bak!

the ballast is outside the room door and wire cuming down thru ceiling they wer looking in ottoman box with ballast behind AND THE FANS WER RUNNING and extractor


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i'd be happy with 29c. remember its probably gonna get colder quite quickly over the next few weeks so that should drop temps another degree at least.


Hopefully.

It's 19:45 on the 23rd of September and I'm sitting here naked with the window wide open. That's how warm it is.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 23, 2011)

easy all. has or is grifta in the room? am going to b getting a led light for next grow and wanna ask few questions. thinking getting a magnum 357 but wanted see wot grifta was using in last grow he did as plants looked good. also hear the new magnum ment b out soon if not already and wanted no if anbody seen them yet?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2011)

UKRG said:


> qwik rundown
> got busted morning before last
> and then again the next morning
> 1st one was stolen goods 2nd was burglary taskforce
> ...


I think that the legal system would have prevented them from making any move on the room. they entered under a certain premise which in itself was wrong, they do not then have the power to searh and seize under a different premise. For all intents and purposes that ballast was nothing but a ballast, there was no evidence it was a cannabis grow regardless of their suspicions. The worst case scenario would be your grow was trashed but your lawyer walked you straight out of court. 

I fancy tempura, would kill for some squid, but suddenly thought, get some white crab meat, add an aprpriate binding agent, batter them , mmmm, fresh deep fried crab chips


----------



## dura72 (Sep 23, 2011)

well thats the dwc set up and runnin, temps around 27-28c, think i mite have to fuck around with the air pump as it dosnt seem to be bubbling just the way i want, ahll deal with that tomorrow. thats 4 out the 7 in there pots so the other 3 are just getting a slow soil veg under a cfl . may change my mind on that though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Im wrecked on cheap wine. Loving it


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well thats the dwc set up and runnin, temps around 27-28c, think i mite have to fuck around with the air pump as it dosnt seem to be bubbling just the way i want, ahll deal with that tomorrow. thats 4 out the 7 in there pots so the other 3 are just getting a slow soil veg under a cfl . may change my mind on that though.


All i can tell you in a single one random but not so random point, is the "bubbles bubbles bubbles" idea, well it's totally not needed. I used to use ol clogged up year old air stones that emmited but a stream of bubbles in say 3 places, my plants grew big bushy and very buddy none the less. In those lil 15l pots you'll reach the disolved oxygen threshhold without a real issue. Tip Top Science! maybe?

It's only 9:37 and i'm pissed juist a pint of booze in the fridge and a pile of cash on the counter. Sometimes i hate living in a small place where everyone is everyone and just going in and buying a pack of tinnies while pissed will have you held to account the next day. damned rich old people, that would be a simpler way of putting it.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2011)

interesting read...

Control your cannabis
http://bit.ly/oVrvco


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 23, 2011)

UKRG said:


> qwik rundown
> got busted morning before last
> and then again the next morning
> 1st one was stolen goods 2nd was burglary taskforce
> ...


That's fucked man. See I live in a suburban middle class house where everybody minds their own. We have disputes but it's about silly shit like recycling. But I have friends in estate type areas and it's like a fucking soap opera. Everybody knows everybody elses business and trys to snoop. My ex girlfriend who was as prudish as it comes about drugs was walking down the stairs early one morning looking groggy and the next day the neighbours across the road were saying she smokes dope. Mustve been looking through the window. Horrible though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2011)

hope u like the pics of these bitches


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> interesting read...
> 
> Control your cannabis
> http://bit.ly/oVrvco


Take it with a pinch of salt. Limiting the growth by keeping a temp change below 15f will result in smaller plants and imo, less bud, not more.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2011)

what do you mean keeping a temp change below 15f? do you mean having a temperature variation of less than 15f between day and night?

basically they are saying it is most effecting after switching to 12/12 if you want to stop stretch.. tighter internodes usually results in denser bud? it doesn't mean you can't revert to whatever variation you want after the stretch has stopped?

on the opposite end you could still use the variation to induce stretching if that is what you are after.

it's not saying do it this way.. or do it that way.. it is telling you how to control it so that you can get the shape/size plants you want.





Airwave said:


> Take it with a pinch of salt. Limiting the growth by keeping a temp change below 15f will result in smaller plants and imo, less bud, not more.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what do you mean keeping a temp change below 15f? do you mean having a temperature variation of less than 15f between day and night?


Yes.



mantiszn said:


> basically they are saying it is most effecting after switching to 12/12 if you want to stop stretch.. tighter internodes usually results in denser bud? it doesn't mean you can't revert to whatever variation you want after the stretch has stopped?


If they were only talking about the stretch phaze, thenfine but I didn't get that impression. Granted I onlyskimmed it, and I'm so stoned I just spent ten minutes studying a light in the skybecause I couldn't figure ut what it is.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2011)

lol you stoned motherfucker..

yeh from what i understand its basically saying if your plant is too short and bushy .. increase the variation.. if its stretching to fuck.. reduce the variation.. you can basically counter the issue you having i guess..

i was thinking about it quite a bit about how everyone always says use MH for veg... use blue cfl for veg .. keeps internodes tight etc.. is it the light or because the temp is not swinging wildly from when the lights are on and off..

probably a bit of both..





Airwave said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If they were only talking about the stretch phaze, thenfine but I didn't get that impression. Granted I onlyskimmed it, and I'm so stoned I just spent ten minutes studying a light in the skybecause I couldn't figure ut what it is.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> lol you stoned motherfucker..
> 
> yeh from what i understand its basically saying if your plant is too short and bushy .. increase the variation.. if its stretching to fuck.. reduce the variation.. you can basically counter the issue you having i guess..
> 
> ...


Probably.

Also, that light is a star.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> All i can tell you in a single one random but not so random point, is the "bubbles bubbles bubbles" idea, well it's totally not needed. I used to use ol clogged up year old air stones that emmited but a stream of bubbles in say 3 places, my plants grew big bushy and very buddy none the less. In those lil 15l pots you'll reach the disolved oxygen threshhold without a real issue. Tip Top Science! maybe?
> 
> It's only 9:37 and i'm pissed juist a pint of booze in the fridge and a pile of cash on the counter. Sometimes i hate living in a small place where everyone is everyone and just going in and buying a pack of tinnies while pissed will have you held to account the next day. damned rich old people, that would be a simpler way of putting it.


You know, I heard the same thing from an old bubblehead. He said that he was beginning to think that huge volume or air bubbles was actully slowing down root and plants growth. He said that it's not the air bubbles thats oxygenating the water, but was the ambient air in the bucket when the water is circulated to the surface.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

mornin uk growers well its saturday again and im ready for sum big bets the move is off so back to what i do best..


----------



## UKHG (Sep 24, 2011)

morning guys well its saturdqay and transformers 3 retail is OUT! and green lantern BUT todays alllll about transformers 3 ) bowt damn time too


----------



## delvite (Sep 24, 2011)

mmmmm saturday..... me finks curtains shut, xbox on, roll a reef and gta online......


----------



## pavement50 (Sep 24, 2011)

how can the tories say that heroin and coke is the same as smoking skunk. wake up fools!

http://www.iol.co.za/news/world/cannabis-should-be-legalised-in-uk-1.1140138


----------



## delvite (Sep 24, 2011)

tory mp 'Charles Walker'.... is an idiot. there talking about takeing/smokeing cannabis nothin else lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Weed Junkies the lot of u.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

ill be putting a update on ere later of one plant that i have just got that ill be veggin and sending to people in uk for anyone who wants em....it took me 5 months of searching for this and ive found it eventually cost me enough and alot of blaggin but it be worth it..this plant isnt bein flowered..any guesses anyone..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ill be putting a update on ere later of one plant that i have just got that ill be veggin and sending to people in uk for anyone who wants em....it took me 5 months of searching for this and ive found it eventually cost me enough and alot of blaggin but it be worth it..this plant isnt bein flowered..any guesses anyone..


give us a clue or 2?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

dr greenthumb..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2011)

i think i know....and if im right id love a cut of it


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

reef time...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

its been grown as 2 mothers for 3 years mate and it cost me 70 quid for a cut lol..but it gunna be well worth it mate it aint been flowered at all its gunna be a mother plant and thats it..lol..so whats your guess


Saerimmner said:


> i think i know....and if im right id love a cut of it


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> its been grown as 2 mothers for 3 years mate and it cost me 70 quid for a cut lol..but it gunna be well worth it mate it aint been flowered at all its gunna be a mother plant and thats it..lol..so whats your guess


im hoping G13 but im also going to suggest MTF n Bubba kush as for some reason as much as i want the G13 ive got a strange feeling you will head more towards one of the other 2 lol

reef time for me also


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

no mate its exodus cheese from the original skunk no1 mate..u like..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no mate its exodus cheese from the original skunk no1 mate..u like..


 
heard a lot about it never had the chance to smoke it, only get hybrids n crap copies around here, but would love to give it a go at some point


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Greenthumbs exodus looks to be a load of bollocks. The picture he offers does not resemble exodus, the description does not resemble exodus and i mean come on, he describes it as amazingly cheesey smell, no, it doesn't, and i've been a cheesemonger for 3 years odd, i know what cheese smells like . I raised these points and then looked into the stocking of it, he has not stocked it again in over 6 months. Load of balls if you ask me, might as well just by GHS exodus. You got ripped off mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

ive seen it fully ttt mate i know what it is and its exodus he has had the plant for 2-3 years now mate and he takes cuts of it for people he knows trust me its exodus..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Well get some pictures up boy. And send a cut this way so i can run it side by side.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

i will be today mate dont worry about that i had reservations about it first but ive seen the actual mothers so i was skeptical till then but for sure after seein the vids of it and then the plant and listing its for real mate the plant is huge ive asked im to send me a pic of the mother aswell waiting for him get back to me..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

all in the bud shots if you ask me. and the reason for my doubt is that Greenthumbs budshot is not exo.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

paper linage from the listing shows the linage from skunk no1 so think its the right exodus and it stinks bad


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Moment of terror. sat in my beanbag, not a stealthy perch to remove yourself from, there' one cannabis plant sat to my right, 50L of coco buckets and watering cans to my left and cupboard doors open. Knock on the door of my flat, must be the neighbour so ignore it, next thing i know there's a key in the lock and the landlord has let himself in without a damn for the legality of his actions.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

Kev you do realise your argueing with tt the exodus cheese grower lol , he has been growing cheese for a loooong time , also i believe chedder has a "true" exodus cheese cutting aswell. The exodus cheese original was a mutant phenom of the skunk #1 not a genetic engineered strain created from skunk #1 which in my opinion is why alot of breeders will try n fail to create exodus. you cant create freaks ! lol just my 2 cents


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

lol robbie werent arguin pal with ttt at all mate..everyone has there own opinions and maybe he is rite im onl;y telling you what i saw


RobbieP said:


> Kev you do realise your argueing with tt the exodus cheese grower lol , he has been growing cheese for a loooong time , also i believe chedder has a "true" exodus cheese cutting aswell. The exodus cheese original was a mutant phenom of the skunk #1 not a genetic engineered strain created from skunk #1 which in my opinion is why alot of breeders will try n fail to create exodus. you cant create freaks ! lol just my 2 cents


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Will need to wait to see how it grows but from the off, something about those leaves don't seem right.

I ent arguing either, if i was arguing it would mean i held a firm position, i hold no such thing


----------



## Beansly (Sep 24, 2011)

You know you english boys were just jealous of west-side growers, so you started naming you cuts too and calling them 'elite'.
Exodus cheese is just a good pheno of some jamacan shwag....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

didnt think u were pal..its a young cut but it has just been repotted and watered when it grows then we will all know..let me know if u see out pal..


tip top toker said:


> Will need to wait to see how it grows but from the off, something about those leaves don't seem right.
> 
> I ent arguing either, if i was arguing it would mean i held a firm position, i hold no such thing


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol robbie werent arguin pal with ttt at all mate..everyone has there own opinions and maybe he is rite im onl;y telling you what i saw


i didint mean arguing , but if i said you do realise your discussing with tt , it wouldnt sound right lol !


----------



## dura72 (Sep 24, 2011)

beansly!!!!! we're not all fuckin english!!! christ you bloody canadians are dumb as fuck sumtimes.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol, all the UK are english, we all use the euro but retain the use of the £ sign and exo is "Jamacan"  We have this here thread to alleviate ourselves from the headache that is the mentality found on the other side of the pond


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

well to everyone i was talking to last night and never got a responce , i apologise , i was in a coma after heating some oils into some buds, letting them dry and smoking the hell out of them .... 8 drags and i could feel the color being sucked from my face! , finished it though and still managed another bit (all be it half the amount) just before bed ! top stuff tt  

View attachment 1803158View attachment 1803159View attachment 1803160View attachment 1803161


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 24, 2011)

someone xplain to me all this exodus stuff.ttt whats barneys blue any good as i got mine today.whats all this then kev


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 24, 2011)

i heard that the Exo cheese came form a bunch of hippies down in Luton where they used to have the Exodus festival i went when i was 18 which was about 11 years ago, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Beansly (Sep 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> beansly!!!!! we're not all fuckin english!!! christ you bloody canadians are dumb as fuck sumtimes.


 Oh god....did I come off as Canadian???
Thems fighting words sir!
I was talking about the guys that created cheese.



tip top toker said:


> Lol, all the UK are english, we all use the euro but retain the use of the £ sign and exo is "Jamacan"  We have this here thread to alleviate ourselves from the headache that is the mentality found on the other side of the pond


That's jamacan shwag. Get it right.

I'm just fucking with y'all. I know how proud you guys are of your cheese but it's just a skunk#1 mutation.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> i heard that the Exo cheese came form a bunch of hippies down in Luton where they used to have the Exodus festival i went when i was 18 which was about 11 years ago, correct me if im wrong


 your right lol but the exodus collective passed the exodus clone around along time before 11yrs ago , it was early 90's in the days of acid house raves when the exodus collective in luton found and shared there mutant plant


----------



## dura72 (Sep 24, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Oh god....did I come off as Canadian???
> Thems fighting words sir!
> I was talking about the guys that created cheese.
> 
> ...


we know your jokin mate...and i know your proud of being a yank.....but your all just european mutations!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah i knew it had been around for a while i wasn't suggesting it was only 11 years old


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

something like that. they were a bunch of folk who trooped around organising "illegal raves" in mansions and such, it's just a one off freak phenotype of skunk #1 so far as i'm aware. Lots of folk have tried selfing it and such all to no avail, most cheese strains out there are either something completely different or an exodus cut crossed with something to make it as close a cross as possible. Most are great smokes, some look to come close in terms of physical characteristics, but i've yet to see something that truly resembles it in seed form. And as i say, i find greenthumbs to be a bit dodgy from appearances descritions and the docs actions. If it were the real thing he'd have bred some more, he told me he was in the process of and they would be available soon, nowt ever came of it and that was 6 months back. 

I've never actually smoked any of the other cheese but would really like to at some point just for some point of reference from the smoking not just growing side of it.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Beansly said:


> That's jamacan shwag. Get it right.


Nope, what's jamacan?


----------



## JACQO (Sep 24, 2011)

beansly how fucking wright are you lol i hate cheese and yes it is just a skunk 1 pheno from sensi seeds and big buddah seeds cheese is just a super skunk gerrr pissis me off why dont we think bout a true home grown strain black rose. just my thoughts.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

JACQO said:


> beansly how fucking wright are you lol i hate cheese and yes it is just a skunk 1 pheno from sensi seeds and big buddah seeds cheese is just a super skunk gerrr pissis me off why dont we think bout a true home grown strain black rose. just my thoughts.


your thoughts make no sense to this conversation though .... and black rose gets mentioned here alot ....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Kev you do realise your argueing with tt the exodus cheese grower lol , he has been growing cheese for a loooong time , also i believe chedder has a "true" exodus cheese cutting aswell. The exodus cheese original was a mutant phenom of the skunk #1 not a genetic engineered strain created from skunk #1 which in my opinion is why alot of breeders will try n fail to create exodus. you cant create freaks ! lol just my 2 cents


Bro check my journal all ya guys this is the real exo from a reliable source i know of folk that travel the country to gain clones from this source it took me a while to get in with the old man haha and boy not every tom dick or harry can go knock the door and collect his cut of exo !!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 24, 2011)

JACQO said:


> beansly how fucking wright are you lol i hate cheese and yes it is just a skunk 1 pheno from sensi seeds and big buddah seeds cheese is just a super skunk gerrr pissis me off why dont we think bout a true home grown strain black rose. just my thoughts.


 I didn't know heath robinson was English?
Haha. I don't want to start another war about it but yeah it's just some bomb skunk #1. I do think it's a sport because of the amount of people that have tried looking for it in a pack of skunk #1. Ain't gonna happen. Like G13, it's just a one in a lifetime beneficial mutation. I've never smoked it though, so I'm interested as hell in it.
Want a laugh? Skip to 25 seconds if you can't be bothered or arsed as you folk's say, with a bong hit.
[video=youtube;TYRWfzzceVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYRWfzzceVY[/video]

Accompanying thread:
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/1933-great-cheese-deception.html


----------



## JACQO (Sep 24, 2011)

hey RobbieP im not tryin to coruse offence i just have never smoked the ex cheese, evry1 in this country goes its cheese when you see your dealer or they do up here by blackcountry.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> we know your jokin mate...and i know your proud of being a yank.....but your all just european mutations!!


 Also I wouldn't say I'm 'proud' to be an american. I'm more proud of the mexican in me, but I do love this country.



JACQO said:


> hey RobbieP im not tryin to coruse offence i just have never smoked the ex cheese, evry1 in this country goes its cheese when you see your dealer or they do up here by blackcountry.


 Seems like a pretty risky thing to say 'I'm growing cheese'.
There's a sea of people that are willing to say, 'no that's not cheese'.


----------



## JACQO (Sep 24, 2011)

hahaha sum say it is sum say it ay but hey its there im not arguin lol bout the black rose lol


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 24, 2011)

JACQO said:


> hey RobbieP im not tryin to coruse offence i just have never smoked the ex cheese, evry1 in this country goes its cheese when you see your dealer or they do up here by blackcountry.


y awe get that here in the western US.....but instead of Cheese they say its Og Kush..... if ur not sure what it is..it sOG kush 'round here.

Also America is amazing...its just our government that is fucking retarded. The good ole boy American is still the peak predator of the world my friends make no mistake about it 
Pound for pound we smoke every other country...we are falling off hardcore lately though ill admit. But like i said, our government is run by twats with the sense of a empty beer can.
If we would stop trying to fund and police the world we would still be going strong. Hopefull we will have revolution here soon and can get back to a good constitutional america(no im not a Tea Party moron)

But until then ill watch British television, watch EPL football instead of American football(gay), and dream of living in a better world^^


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

new update on mi thread enjoy...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> y awe get that here in the western US.....but instead of Cheese they say its Og Kush..... if ur not sure what it is..it sOG kush 'round here.
> 
> Also America is amazing...its just our government that is fucking retarded. The good ole boy American is still the peak predator of the world my friends make no mistake about it
> Pound for pound we smoke every other country...we are falling off hardcore lately though ill admit. But like i said, our government is run by twats with the sense of a empty beer can.
> ...



navy seals would kill the marines  UK supremacy !!! lmao .....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

reefa time horses and footy what a saturday...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> navy seals would kill the marines  UK supremacy !!! lmao .....


You're right. The US Navy Seals would stomp the Royal Marines lol.
Soccer's ok if there's nothing more exciting on tv like public broadcasting, or senior's shuffleboard...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

people who dont watch doesnt understand the atmosphere or the thrill you get when u see your team win and the pain u all feel when u lose..thats what makes football exciting its the coming tofgether of people supporting teams they love


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> navy seals would kill the marines  UK supremacy !!! lmao .....



Doh .... stoner lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

....................


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> people who dont watch doesnt understand the atmosphere or the thrill you get when u see your team win and the pain u all feel when u lose..thats what makes football exciting its the coming tofgether of people supporting teams they love


SHIT I REP Liverpool adn Arsenal alone from my living room. Id LOVE to go to a pub for a game or have at least ONE friends that into it hahahah


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 24, 2011)

man i need a change of scenery....if any of you UK dudes are looking for a witty American partner(not gay partner, partner in crime) to go to games with and do buddy stuff with ..lets do the damn thing! 
wanna get in a football fan fight.....drink some beers, eat some chips and fish from newspaper and stalk Isla Fisher


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

can any of you offer help ? https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/469475-can-someone-please-offer-some.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469162-day-42-flower-w-pictures.html

nice buds


----------



## del66666 (Sep 24, 2011)

put my 250 hps on in the small cab this morning at 8 am..............6 hours later i thought what a shame i didnt turn the extractor fan on too............got hot in there but no fire lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

thats lucky lol..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats lucky lol..


very lucky mate......roasted the top of a breeding male but didnt kill the 2 seedlings..was a little hot in there though ..........


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very lucky mate......roasted the top of a breeding male but didnt kill the 2 seedlings..was a little hot in there though ..........


i did that once and killed all 13 rooted cuttings !


----------



## del66666 (Sep 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i did that once and killed all 13 rooted cuttings !


only had 2 seedlings and the male........would have been slightly sick if id toasted a nice batch of girls.......


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
Breeders Boutique for sale for a limited time wile stocks last


----------



## del66666 (Sep 24, 2011)

just muted the tv so i can listen to the wonderful sound of a row going on at the neighbours............makes me realise i did the right thing when i built my patio...........at it every few weeks and more they are....


----------



## Airwave (Sep 24, 2011)

This Kandy Kush smells like chocolate and coffee.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry Kev but that aint no exo cheese m8. I reckon u been had


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just muted the tv so i can listen to the wonderful sound of a row going on at the neighbours............makes me realise i did the right thing when i built my patio...........at it every few weeks and more they are....


I really believe u Del. Bet your name is Sinbad.lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I really believe u Del. Bet your name is Sinbad.lol


nah mate the old bag is still alive..............but a man can dream cant he.............


----------



## UKHG (Sep 24, 2011)

looks interesting anyone wathce dit?


----------



## kana (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 1803668View attachment 1803667View attachment 1803666


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

UKRG said:


> View attachment 1803468
> 
> looks interesting anyone wathce dit?


ive watched dvd 1 got it off a torrent site a while back , not seen 2 or 3 though


----------



## UKHG (Sep 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ive watched dvd 1 got it off a torrent site a while back , not seen 2 or 3 though


yeh i just threw all 3 on server so il take a peek! if u want the other lemmi know il sort u out
so heres a update i think ther ok 1 wats looking like flowers look likes balls but one did yeserday and now them balls are flowers so wat do i know!!


if ive got the photos rite thats all the same plant heres the rest


started with feeding bloom yesterday 2ml per litre
p.s sensi cush regular not feminized in hydro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wot is it with this site its gone cheese mad i mean come on if u want exo get exo if u want cheese seeds get them at the end of the day why argue wots better or not and why do some sell seeds as exo wen its obviously not imo its like humans there are not 2 people the same so why does this not count true for plants cause it does there are thousands of people that have tried to cross a clone only strain to create somethin exactly the same and failed miserably so why try and put it on the market with the same name as the true cut at the end of the day its neva gonna happen and make peeps look stupid i ve grown cheese for x amount of years and could myself do wot they do but i respect that its impossible to get exactly the same as the female perent so would b pointless imo its either there totally dumb and blind to it or are out to try and rob peeps of there hard earned money!! either way they are as stupid as the folk that are buyin these seeds to find they get somethin completly diffrent to wot they were expecting !! Some peeps need fix up and take note of the peeps that do things right eg breeder boutique have some amazing x strains that are run through clone only strains and have put them on the market as new creations and to me is a no win situation as they are nt ripping no 1 off by lying to them about bs qoutes or tryin to rob the true cut of its real name and this imo is the way to run a business while doin somethin they love!! Rant over a little long i know but peeps piss me off bigtime


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 24, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> man i need a change of scenery....if any of you UK dudes are looking for a witty American partner(not gay partner, partner in crime) to go to games with and do buddy stuff with ..lets do the damn thing!
> wanna get in a football fan fight.....drink some beers, eat some chips and fish from newspaper and stalk Isla Fisher


Isla Fisher is Australian mate lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Isla Fisher is Australian mate lol


she was born in the middle east though of scottish parents.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 24, 2011)

please Santa ah ken its a bit early but the only present ah want is Georgio Samaras tae stay at Parkhead.....if ah can have a second wan could it be Neil Lennon tae get a contract extension tae................remember donkeys are for life not just Xmas


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
> Breeders Boutique for sale for a limited time wile stocks last


needs repeating lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ill bump that up for u 2 fred lol!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 24, 2011)

so... i played me some modern warfare 3 yesterday.....


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2011)

Which platform? Any good? i've been debating putting a couple hundred quid into my computer or a new amplifier for me bedroom.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 24, 2011)

was at the eurogamer expo so was all on xbox.. the spec ops (horde equivalent) mode.. got to wave 15 then some spotty kid said our time was up.. :/



tip top toker said:


> Which platform? Any good? i've been debating putting a couple hundred quid into my computer or a new amplifier for me bedroom.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 24, 2011)

yeh it was good.. its kinda like somewhere between mw1 and mw2 (playability... gfx seem slightly better than mw2).. guns feel a lot weightier than mw2 more like blops but much more responsive.. very quick..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

mornin uk growers....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2011)

had a taste of the psychosis last night( broken branch so why not) and even though it has a few weeks to go its still already stronger than anything being sold around here atm so cant wait for it to be totally finished


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

mornin kev, mornin saer...... oooooooo it feels like a sunday.........


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

it is thats why lol...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

A day of fishing was on the books but after looking out of the window I say sod that. Bit of shopping and some computer games I think are in order.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 25, 2011)

well mornning guys 

ufc 135 lasrt nite just taking it from server now NO SPOLIERS OR IL CURSE UR CROP!LOL

SO i stuk update pics of me grow in this thread last nite and on me journal if anyone compus mentas then id appreciate a hey ther looking like they need ? or ? or watver

cheerz n sunday BOOOOO!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2011)

delvite said:


> mornin kev, mornin saer...... oooooooo it feels like a sunday.........


cant be a sunday theres ppl posting lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A day of fishing was on the books but after looking out of the window I say sod that. Bit of shopping and some computer games I think are in order.


know what ya mean, have been getting slightly addicted to tiger woods golf on the Xbox even though im not tat good at it lmao


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

is wonderin...... should i check a new space out...............


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> know what ya mean, have been getting slightly addicted to tiger woods golf on the Xbox even though im not tat good at it lmao


 grand theft auto man myself lol.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2011)

delvite said:


> is wonderin...... should i check a new space out...............


yeahwhy not, new grow space?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

A new space, as in that space on the other side of the couch you rarely use? Or new rooms and such?

It's gonna be a lazy arse day for me so i'll spam the threads up here and there  gonna play some GTA4 for a bit me thinks


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeahwhy not, new grow space?


 possible m8, im measurein the temp range up there atm


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A new space, as in that space on the other side of the couch you rarely use? Or new rooms and such?
> 
> It's gonna be a lazy arse day for me so i'll spam the threads up here and there  gonna play some GTA4 for a bit me thinks


 nice one.... online? 8star here lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope, not online. Doesn't hold any real appeal for me.


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, not online. Doesn't hold any real appeal for me.


 it make the game alot better m8... nothing like actual ppl slaughtering each other lol it it no war game...... u hear them get so angry ova the mic lmao


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2011)

Good day to watch the chiefs lose again.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

delvite said:


> it make the game alot better m8... nothing like actual ppl slaughtering each other lol it it no war game...... u hear them get so angry ova the mic lmao


Meh, Played it multiplayer on PS3 and it just turned an average game into an average game full of immature teenagers running around with rocket launchers and such. Not for me thanks. I do very little online gaming these days because of that. games should be 18+ not to protect the audience from the content but to protect the audience from snotty little twerps  Also i don't play GTA like that, i find 5 minutes of pointless killing of folk and joyriding and i'm bored, i play the storyline and that's pretty much all i get fro the game.


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

mornin beans........theres light there sumwhere lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Meh, Played it multiplayer on PS3 and it just turned an average game into an average game full of immature teenagers running around with rocket launchers and such. Not for me thanks. I do very little online gaming these days because of that. games should be 18+ not to protect the audience from the content but to protect the audience from snotty little twerps  Also i don't play GTA like that, i find 5 minutes of pointless killing of folk and joyriding and i'm bored, i play the storyline and that's pretty much all i get fro the game.


 im a 100% acheivement guy so online is a must lol, my group of ppl on gta private party an such i know what you mean about the bloody kids on these games but if i feel like a laugh i torture them lol.......


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

I get tired and bored of near all games prior to commpleteing em. Got some lego star wars to play later


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

lol ive just did lego indianna jones and am on with 1 of the many lego harry potters lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Meh, Played it multiplayer on PS3 and it just turned an average game into an average game full of immature teenagers running around with rocket launchers and such. Not for me thanks. I do very little online gaming these days because of that. games should be 18+ not to protect the audience from the content but to protect the audience from snotty little twerps  Also i don't play GTA like that, i find 5 minutes of pointless killing of folk and joyriding and i'm bored, i play the storyline and that's pretty much all i get fro the game.


im exactly the same lol , i love to play GTA for about 10 minutes ! i put the full weapons cheats in , spend 10 minutes burning people and blasting helicopters out the sky with my rocket launcher ...... then bored ! Online is fun for a short period or if you have friends over , i like to listen to the stupid 12 yr old yanks get really angry and racist over nothing ....


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a few wee pics as im board lol.my 250 mh and all my spair stuff thats in a small cupboard as i got everytghing out my house but couldent cope without them so needed to set up a small room in the house lol.1x special kush queenseeds and chronic 1 in the tank and 1 in the pot that im lLST the now.I have pineapple ex g13 in the prop grapegod,serious critical jack diamfem blue cheese,barneys farm
and youz spotted it lol a bit of weed turbo drying ha haan that wee rack found it at the bins and thought ill have that,a wee bleaching brand new lol
my main crop 8 and a half weeks and flushing,trying gh rippen anyone else used???????if so what like 
will get tent pics up l8r cheerz for lookin ladz


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im exactly the same lol , i love to play GTA for about 10 minutes ! i put the full weapons cheats in , spend 10 minutes burning people and blasting helicopters out the sky with my rocket launcher ...... then bored ! Online is fun for a short period or if you have friends over , i like to listen to the stupid 12 yr old yanks get really angry and racist over nothing ....


young internet gangsters lol makes you laugh howz you mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> young internet gangsters lol makes you laugh howz you mate?


im good mate , hows things with you? cabs looking great , nowt wrong with abit of speed drying lol , got some interesting strains in there  you got a fairy lol !


----------



## delvite (Sep 25, 2011)

nt tried gh m8y...... gt a nice selection there


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Folk often talk about getting blazed and playing GTA, i get blazed jump in a car and find mysel;f doing nothing but crashing, and by god in 4 the cars are a lot more realistically heavy on corners etc. Don't work too well  How's that oil going Robbie?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Folk often talk about getting blazed and playing GTA, i get blazed jump in a car and find mysel;f doing nothing but crashing, and by god in 4 the cars are a lot more realistically heavy on corners etc. Don't work too well  How's that oil going Robbie?


oils great mate not sure if you saw my journal post , i was mashed off it other night, been warming the oil up and soaking buds in it , then getting smashed !!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool cool  i found it a bit acrid so it wa just sat doing owt, glad you're enjoying it  i've a little piece of the first oil run i did and i've been mixing it with hash and getting a bit bonkers


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm just playing Resident Evil 5 for the first time tonight. Fist time I've played PS in months fuckin ell am I rusty (damn limey talk is rubbing off on me). Resident Evil 4 was really on the wii. It just moved smoother since you aimed with the remote.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cool cool  i found it a bit acrid so it wa just sat doing owt, glad you're enjoying it  i've a little piece of the first oil run i did and i've been mixing it with hash and getting a bit bonkers


hmmm i dunno , i smoked abit neat with a hot knife and found the smoke was really thick but it wasnt acrid (bitter for all you thickos  ) when the buds soaked in oils , it changes again , the smoke tastes like a really skunky weed and the smell is like a good old fashioned gold seal ... after about 6 drags your legs start to go abit like jelly hahah ... only thing i find is the stone isnt a long one about a hour after smoking im comming back onto a level where i can smoke more and more with less effect hahaha ! 
Nothing but good feedback from me though


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Trying to remember what the oil was made of. I think it was just exodus cheese although can't remember if there was any void in there as well, my mind is telling me no but anyones guess


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

A Chinese man has died in a river in Beijing.

Police say that he may have been saved if the first 5 people to see him hadn't thought they were looking at their reflection.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> A Chinese man has died in a river in Beijing.
> 
> Police say that he may have been saved if the first 5 people to see him hadn't thought they were looking at their reflection.


 killin me.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Remember them chinky cockle picker at Morcambe. They were told to get out the water when it reached knee high. He was driving the van.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

well thats me got my 4 in dwc hydro and the other 3 in soil; ak48, the church, black jack. temps seem to sittin ok although i gotta do a bit of fucking around opening doors which is no bother when its only me in the house but a bit noticeable with visitors, not to worry ahll sort that out later, only prob ive got right now is that i cant find any bloody timer switches, ive fried a few out but i should have at least another 2 kicking around!! bugger, i'l jist have to buy a cpl coz setting my alarm is a pain in the ass.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well thats me got my 4 in dwc hydro and the other 3 in soil; ak48, the church, black jack. temps seem to sittin ok although i gotta do a bit of fucking around opening doors which is no bother when its only me in the house but a bit noticeable with visitors, not to worry ahll sort that out later, only prob ive got right now is that i cant find any bloody timer switches, ive fried a few out but i should have at least another 2 kicking around!! bugger, i'l jist have to buy a cpl coz setting my alarm is a pain in the ass.


Go digi m8. They are a 10 spot but well worth it


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Go digi m8. They are a 10 spot but well worth it


£3 in Asda work well to had some of mine a few years now


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

cant beat the plug and grows £12ish can take up to a 600 with no contactor box needed


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 25, 2011)

£3 Asda 600w no contacter box needed either


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

some pics of my LST any tips?lol
Had no roots showing yesterday sprayed some rhizo on them and there we go nice white root,bomb ha ha


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

i put a 600 in a 250 thismorning by accident it lit up no problem,i was thinking what would be the out put of this and how ling would it last,just curious NOT BI BEFORE YOUZ START LOL


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

call me thread stopper lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

3eyes said:


> £3 Asda 600w no contacter box needed either


asdas my closest so i'll check in there, ive got a contactor box anyway so no probs.


----------



## ben717 (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone ive got 2 white widows one has got large pollen sacks and im 5th week into flowerign what should i do ?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

use reverce or chop it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2011)

or seperate from the other and collect the pollen................


----------



## ben717 (Sep 25, 2011)

what if i just leave it will i get seedy buds or what its my first grow


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

aye, chances are you'll get seedy buds


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it a male or is it a hermie female?............if its hermie and its pollenated its self the seeds will all be fems


----------



## ben717 (Sep 25, 2011)

will it effect the quality in anyway they're looking really nice aswell


----------



## ben717 (Sep 25, 2011)

it's a hermie female


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2011)

Morning/afternoon boys. I didn't wanna write a whole long update like I'm used to, so I just thought I'd just stick it in this giant garbage can you guys call a thread. That you way you know I'm not just some asshole mexican yankee hehe. Maybe you folks can help me with the leaf problems I'm having with one of the plants. Her leaves are all dark green and contorted. I think it's N toxicity. Here's a pic of three Super Silver Hazes I'm currently growing. If you wanna see more check out my sig:


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2011)

If theres only a few sacks and they havent opened yet you can pick them off and you might be good mate or use the reverse stuff or just let it happen you will get seeds in your bud but they will all be feminized and it will still smoke ok but not good if ya sellin it.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

What seeds are you making there Beansly?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What seeds are you making there Beansly?


 Seeds? What are you talking about?

jk
They're just some ssh f2's to hold me over until I can afford to buy some more from Mr. Nice. I do have some plushberry growing right now though that I'm thinking about crossing with SSH. 
What's your honest opinion about the plants there?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

at fives weeks i dont think it'll do too much damage, u will still get smokeables but it will reduce your yeild and i will most probably make it seedy. my advice is get £ 30 and send for 'dutch master reverse ' and spray the fuck outta it, u dont need to use a lot and it means you'll always have the stuff at hand in the future. trust me here , its more than worth it. lets face it you pay more for a quarter of green.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Load of bollocks mate. Bin em 
[youtube]-eDaSvRO9xA[/youtube]


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Apparently Scottish men spend more money at Christmas than their English, Welsh or Irish counterparts. On average they spend £570 per man.

This amount does, of course, include Bail, fines and court costs.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had Ruth on the back of my bike.

She fell off.

I drove on, ruthlessly.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

what do you guys spend on christmas out of curiosity? I don't think i've ever spent more than about £20


----------



## ben717 (Sep 25, 2011)

just went and removed the sacks from the plant dont think any had opened think i will leave them see how they go and go from there


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice plants Beaner!!! Them dark overfed N leafs you talk of. I get them all the time and it just say to myself "It will work itself out". I give them water for a few days. Thats my solution to everything. Flush. lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> what do you guys spend on christmas out of curiosity? I don't think i've ever spent more than about £20


bout £30 a person, £ 100 on the bird , maybe £250 each on the kids and around £2000 on a 3 week booze and coke celebration just for lil' ole me.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> what do you guys spend on christmas out of curiosity? I don't think i've ever spent more than about £20


toooooo much ! i spend about 150 - 200 on the missus , about 250 on each of my kids ... in return i get some poxy shit socks and some lynx shower gel ...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well thats me got my 4 in dwc hydro and the other 3 in soil; ak48, the church, black jack. temps seem to sittin ok although i gotta do a bit of fucking around opening doors which is no bother when its only me in the house but a bit noticeable with visitors, not to worry ahll sort that out later, only prob ive got right now is that i cant find any bloody timer switches, ive fried a few out but i should have at least another 2 kicking around!! bugger, i'l jist have to buy a cpl coz setting my alarm is a pain in the ass.


really like the look of that black jack dura , seen some really nice pics of a pheno that has more purple nugs than the black rose  .... infact theres a nice little dream cross i might have to try n make !!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Maaaan, bunch of nutters. What on earth do little kids need with £250 of presents? Is a new computer game not good enough for em.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

haha it mounts up quicker than you realise , iv already bought my 2 kids there xmas pressies this year ... fuck waitin another month for all the deals to stop and the prices to go up ! 
remote control cars , action figures etc , ill take a pic later of the lot if i remmeber when im doing my journal pics ....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> really like the look of that black jack dura , seen some really nice pics of a pheno that has more purple nugs than the black rose  .... infact theres a nice little dream cross i might have to try n make !!


I liked the look of that Black Jack. Just don't know what I done with those seeds.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I liked the look of that Black Jack. Just don't know what I done with those seeds.lol


lol cheers billy, i'll post sum pics when i crop it!...btw anyone got any yeild info on the balck jack?? i know the church and ak48 but ive never heard any suggestions on the blackjack.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Its an average yielder but is meant to be potent as fook!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

BlackJack&#8217;s mother, Black Domino, was a clone of a marijuana plant sent to the Netherlands from the area around Seattle. Its father is Nirvana&#8217;s very own Jock Horror. Nirvana BlackJack produces hard buds with huge, grape-like calyxes that are completely encrusted with THC! The smoke is heavy and flavoursome, and produces an exceptionally long-lasting high. BlackJack is thought of highly in the medical marijuana scene.

White strain: Yes
Feminized: No
Medical: Yes
Effect: High (head trip) yet stoned (body buzz)
Flowering period: 9 - 11 weeks
Average yield: 400 - 500 (g/m² in SOG)
Flavour: fruity / herbal
Plant height: Medium
Plant type: Indoor as well as Outdoor
Indica / Sativa: Hybrid


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol cheers billy, i'll post sum pics when i crop it!...btw anyone got any yeild info on the balck jack?? i know the church and ak48 but ive never heard any suggestions on the blackjack.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Black_Jack/Sweet_Seeds/


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

which black jack is it dura ?? my info is for the nirvana one not the sweet seeds one airwave posted ...... well posted a link too cus he is too lazy to post the info  haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Its sweet seeds Robbie. I was the original purchaser.lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its sweet seeds Robbie. I was the original purchaser.lol


I'm curious as to why you bought them. Is it because you heard it is a potent strain?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> which black jack is it dura ?? my info is for the nirvana one not the sweet seeds one airwave posted ...... well posted a link too cus he is too lazy to post the info  haha


cant remember mate, i dumped the packaging, think it mite be the sweet seeds one, the pic on the link seemed familiar......billy mite remember though....cheers for the info lads.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Its got good genetics and one of my m8's grew it. Says it didn't taste too good but it mong'd him out. Anything that mongs this guy out must be hellva strong.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

ah right , the nirvana one is the one with the really purple pheno so im not arsed ... lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its got good genetics and one of my m8's grew it. Says it didn't taste too good but it mong'd him out. Anything that mongs this guy out must be hellva strong.



According to the link, it's good for outdoor but not much cop for indoor. Seedfinder has a pretty good reputation for accuracy.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got so many reg seeds that I want to grow out and isolate the best pheno, I just don't have the space for it. I need a 10 bedroom house.

Black Widow
Critical Mass
Kolossus
Fire O'G
Pre-98 Bubba
Pineapple Express
Bubblegum
Super Lemon Haze


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Its all opinions m8. I remember I grew Iced Grapefruit and everyone slated me for it, saying it doesn't yield and isn't stong. 7oz off 1 plant and blew your head apart. What u got on the go the now Airwave


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

X men CH4


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its all opinions m8. I remember I grew Iced Grapefruit and everyone slated me for it, saying it doesn't yield and isn't stong. 7oz off 1 plant and blew your head apart. What u got on the go the now Airwave


i WANTED TO DO THE MULTI-STRAIN, BUT i HAD TO CUT BACK THE MOTHER PLANT IN ORDER TO BE ABLE TO MOVE IT FROM PROPERTY a TO PROPERTY b. I WASN'T GOING TO THROW OUT ALL THOSE TIPS, SO i USED THEM FOR CUTTINGS INSTEAD.

sO, i'VE GOT fANTASEEDS cHEESE. pEOPLE JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF IT.
kALIMAN'S cHEESE.
kANDY kUSH. sMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE COFFEE. IT'S CROSSED WITH O.G KUSH AND TRAIN WRECK.

If you're expecting me to retype all that you can fuck right off.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> i WANTED TO DO THE MULTI-STRAIN, BUT i HAD TO CUT BACK THE MOTHER PLANT IN ORDER TO BE ABLE TO MOVE IT FROM PROPERTY a TO PROPERTY b. I WASN'T GOING TO THROW OUT ALL THOSE TIPS, SO i USED THEM FOR CUTTINGS INSTEAD.
> 
> sO, i'VE GOT fANTASEEDS cHEESE. pEOPLE JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF IT.
> kALIMAN'S cHEESE.
> ...


hahahah. Nice lineup


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahah. Nice lineup


The kandy Kush is going to be a nice seller for sure. I tried to mother 3 plants, but they grew so fucking slow, they wouldn't have been big enough for a lot of cuttings till next year.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2011)

how long to finish?



Airwave said:


> The kandy Kush is going to be a nice seller for sure. I tried to mother 3 plants, but they grew so fucking slow, they wouldn't have been big enough for a lot of cuttings till next year.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> how long to finish?


It's 9-10 weeks, apparently. I'm 3 weeks in, so 7 weeks till harvest.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've got so many reg seeds that I want to grow out and isolate the best pheno, I just don't have the space for it. I need a 10 bedroom house.
> 
> Black Widow
> Critical Mass
> ...


spread the love and ill get the fairy to send you the best pheno back  lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2011)

thinking of doing a couple mr nice black widows...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Im just about to start a new one with DOG Kush, DST's creation and Bigbomb, the one Del raves about. Im flowering a Critical Mass cross and bigbud at the moment. Me and the girl crashed at my m8's last night and he asked right out the blue if I would help him with an op. I was taken aback coz hes straight laced clean living kinda guy. His attic is bigger than my flat. Perfect. He just squaring it with his wife but I reckon jobs a good un


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> spread the love and ill get the fairy to send you the best pheno back  lol


Already thought about that. The person would have to have the space and the patience to grow them all out, successfully clone every plant, reject the males and carefully decide which is the best pheno for both yield and potency. Sounds like a lot of work for a bunch of lazy stoners.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Already thought about that. The person would have to have the space and the patience to grow them all out, successfully clone every plant, reject the males and carefully decide which is the best pheno for both yield and potency. Sounds like a lot of work for a bunch of lazy stoners.


Fuck that.lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> thinking of doing a couple mr nice black widows...


How many you got to play with?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

any good !!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good cheds. Only problem is I have to turn my fucking laptop on its side everytime I look at your pic.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha u know i like to give ya crooked neck bro lmfbo!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2011)

none yet... but probably gonna order about 3-4 beans i reckon.. try my luck..

not really the rigorous selection you were referring to 



Airwave said:


> How many you got to play with?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> none yet... but probably gonna order about 3-4 beans i reckon.. try my luck..
> 
> not really the rigorous selection you were referring to


Why not try some strains from BB. Im trying the DOG Kush. Very,very potent stuff


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2011)

you on the payroll billy? lol kiddin  i know they some good genes man.. 

yeh i did wanna try the dog.. its been added to my list.. there's just a few i really want to try first and black widow is one of 'em... i've had ww a few times in amsterdam.. before i knew that black is actually the original.. 

i like my women like i like my whiskey... 15 years old and on the rocks... nom nom sipping on some 15yo glenfiddich



supersillybilly said:


> Why not try some strains from BB. Im trying the DOG Kush. Very,very potent stuff


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

"nom nom sipping on some 15yo glenfiddich"

sounds good ya pervert. I was on the Glava, then the Gin's last night. Smoked a joint and near spewed. Thats how I had to crash at my m8's. I never fucking learn


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

new pic updates in my journal 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/462086-my-lazy-arsed-grow-journal-17.html


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Rather enjoying white beers of late. Mmmm, apricot.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ttt u still growin exo cheese pal??


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

Aye man, popped a nice size girl into the flowering chamber just yesterday (not impressed by autopots so far, i can find no reason to explain why i'm no still using DWC tubs)

Grown near nowt else for 2 years plus so i've finally got a flowering cab with 4 different strains before cheese, all of it on 1 water tank though :/ new house please thankyou muchly


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2011)

pyramid? and some more text



tip top toker said:


> Rather enjoying white beers of late. Mmmm, apricot.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> pyramid? and some more text


Hoegaarden. Yummy


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2011)

grand cru.. nice..



tip top toker said:


> Hoegaarden. Yummy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

U not thought about tryin to create any of your own strains with the exo !?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

already handed out 100 odd exo x dreamtime seed and ust about to get some black rose spluffed over it. Built a bfrreding cabinet of sorts but have yet to buy a filtration kit that is apropriate for it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

Why u not refine the lines bro and sell them there seems to b a big ass gap in the market 4 em and i ve been thinkin about doin it myself lately but struggling to find somethin nice for it to fuck lol?!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Why u not refine the lines bro and sell them there seems to b a big ass gap in the market 4 em and i ve been thinkin about doin it myself lately but struggling to find somethin nice for it to fuck lol?!


All in good time. But i'm a crazy person like. I'd do em for free if it could. sod money for seeds, ten for a tenner  I don't currently have the space to be any kind of breeder though. Not viable. All i due time.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lmao bro u got pm!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

why do the yanks get all the best deals , this would be a great price if you could get these deals over here ! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390336062053?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk:80/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=390336062053&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 25, 2011)

sup mother fuckers


----------



## Beansly (Sep 25, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> why do the yanks get all the best deals , this would be a great price if you could get these deals over here ! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390336062053?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk:80/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=390336062053&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 It's your government I'm sure. I've noticed you guys don't have access to good glass either. Which one of you couldn't even find a skillet in the whole country?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

mornin americans..i mean uk growers lol...


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

monday h8r here........ hows all


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

doin good mate hows u


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

ok m8y, up at 6 with the kids lol.....mash or nt to mash ( morning bucket )


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

lol get a bucket goin...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

buckets in the morning lol ! i stopped smoking those death machines when i was 16 lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

none of that get em on the go...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> buckets in the morning lol ! i stopped smoking those death machines when i was 16 lol


But you will happily smoke bud dipped in honey oil. Pot, kettle, black springs to mind.lol M8 that company is a farce, complete idiots. 2 options, 1- Office of Fair Trading or 2- Solicitor. Let me know, coz I could put you on to a good solicitor(legal Aid) shes really good


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning lads, im going to be making my own DWC in the next couple of days, i think i know how and what stuff i'll need to make it, i was wondering if you know of anything that would benefit me on my DIY project?
Cheers


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> But you will happily smoke bud dipped in honey oil. Pot, kettle, black springs to mind.lol M8 that company is a farce, complete idiots. 2 options, 1- Office of Fair Trading or 2- Solicitor. Let me know, coz I could put you on to a good solicitor(legal Aid) shes really good


and pot kettle black i think not ... i remember the days of the dirty 3litre buckets with a 2 fag \ hash mixture and loads of thick green smoke ..... bah .... 
what they said ?? send us a pm m8


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

So, ive been M.I.A for a bit with moving and having babies ect.... But feeling confident all the dust has settled and i can get thing's back on track.
Just thought id show the couple ive got ( in temp. garden ).

Qrazy Quake


Cherry Cheese x Livers


both around 5-6 weeks, and had a rough ride, but still comming good  Can't wait to do a run of this Q.Q, looks like being one for the book's 

cinder's


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So, ive been M.I.A for a bit with moving and having babies ect.... But feeling confident all the dust has settled and i can get thing's back on track.
> Just thought id show the couple ive got ( in temp. garden ).
> 
> Qrazy Quake
> ...


looking really nice mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

looking stunnin mate...welcome back to riu...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

anyone here know any good deals on ventilation kits ?? im after a 6inch fan and filter ..... dont want to pay the earth though


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

whats the budget rob?



RobbieP said:


> anyone here know any good deals on ventilation kits ?? im after a 6inch fan and filter ..... dont want to pay the earth though


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

im absolutely fuckin bored. wish i had a fuckin driving licence.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

https://www.grotec.co.uk/Ventilation


----------



## damonb (Sep 26, 2011)

haha gro tec thats near my house just to be random lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

lol its a mint shop mate


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

......opted 4 the bucket lol ( death machine ) gettin out nice


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> whats the budget rob?


*cheers mantz .... pain in the arse this lol , just been out came home to the smell of psycosis filling the house ... clearly old filter has packed in lol , got no cash till crop (another 6 weeks so on a massive budget) house already full of air freshners ... any ideas ? im only using a small tent so a 4inch will prob be good enough , but i have a 6inch cooltube so id rather have a 5inch or 6 inch fan filter combo , for future upgrades and better to overpower than underpower*


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> https://www.grotec.co.uk/Ventilation


 thems sum nice gadgets


----------



## Beansly (Sep 26, 2011)

Idk think HTG Supply delivers to the UK but just in case-


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

i think itds great mate quality products


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

i payed £15 fr 4' filer and £30 fr the inline......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2011)

howdy peoples just a quick allo

almost chop time well a few more wks but almost there fucking hate this time tho all i wana do is get it down by now n crack on with the next, livers aint for me too fussy and just not strong enough at 8wks this will be my last grow with her although of course i have the strain at more than a few places if i wana av a crack again.

pyschosis and exo cheese for the next run and lots off lol

av a good day peeps i need a shit im off..........


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hydroponics-grow-tent-inline-extractor-fan-TT100mm-4-/250589287998?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item3a5849163e 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Filter-25cm-4-Extractor-Fan-Hydroponics-NEW-/260828547921?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cba97cb51


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

what size filter are u needing robbie...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

i got a 4 inch filter and 4 inch tt100 fan , want to upgrade to a 5 or 6 filter n fan though , i was gonna wait till after chop so i had some cash but looks like at the least im gonna have to get a filter ... so basicly ill be runnin my 4inch fan with a 5 or 6 inch filter until i can afford both lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> *cheers mantz .... pain in the arse this lol , just been out came home to the smell of psycosis filling the house ... clearly old filter has packed in lol , got no cash till crop (another 6 weeks so on a massive budget) house already full of air freshners ... any ideas ? im only using a small tent so a 4inch will prob be good enough , but i have a 6inch cooltube so id rather have a 5inch or 6 inch fan filter combo , for future upgrades and better to overpower than underpower*


 have u got access to some tools mate? if so drill the pot rivets out on the can and empty the carbon into a pair of womans tights or stockings, hoover the fuck out of it for a good ten mins, wipe as much of the can surface as possible with sumthing alcohol based and then re- assemble. it wont do a 100% perfect job but it should give u another month or so improved performance. i got that tip from the woman that has my local hydro shop. she reckons it can be done two or three times before its completely fucked. and after that you can buy activated carbon from the net fror under a tenner and refill the filter itsself. all u need is a pot riveter and a drill, tbh u can probably just put a small enuff self taping screw into the old rivet hole, maybe with a smear of silicon just to seal it.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> have u got access to some tools mate? if so drill the pot rivets out on the can and empty the carbon into a pair of womans tights or stockings, hoover the fuck out of it for a good ten mins, wipe as much of the can surface as possible with sumthing alcohol based and then re- assemble. it wont do a 100% perfect job but it should give u another month or so improved performance. i got that tip from the woman that has my local hydro shop. she reckons it can be done two or three times before its completely fucked. and after that you can buy activated carbon from the net fror under a tenner and refill the filter itsself. all u need is a pot riveter and a drill, tbh u can probably just put a small enuff self taping screw into the old rivet hole, maybe with a smear of silicon just to seal it.



cheers mate +rep


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

that sounds messy as all fuck.. lol

but i guess if you strapped its worth a try!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that sounds messy as all fuck.. lol
> 
> but i guess if you strapped its worth a try!


yeah, id probably do the work in a confined, easy to clean space, maybe in the bathroom.....bit like murdering sum1.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

ive got a 100mm if that any use to ya let me know and ill send it ya pal..


RobbieP said:


> i got a 4 inch filter and 4 inch tt100 fan , want to upgrade to a 5 or 6 filter n fan though , i was gonna wait till after chop so i had some cash but looks like at the least im gonna have to get a filter ... so basicly ill be runnin my 4inch fan with a 5 or 6 inch filter until i can afford both lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

im gunna up 2 a 6'........


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

its wrapped and ready ull ave it wednesday robbie lad..new updates on my thread growers....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

definate time for a zoot...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheer's Robbie, i'm just going for a quick smell test for the Don. So i'll report back, not had a proper look over it with it being Temp. located but i can remember enough that i could smell it before i saw it


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> its wrapped and ready ull ave it wednesday robbie lad..new updates on my thread growers....



nice one matey


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

no worries lad


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yeah, id probably do the work in a confined, easy to clean space, maybe in the bathroom.....bit like murdering sum1.


That's a Dura quote if ive ever saw one lol. Wats happening mad-man!
How did you get on after you'r visit ?? Good result by the look's


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> That's a Dura quote if ive ever saw one lol. Wats happening mad-man!
> How did you get on after you'r visit ?? Good result by the look's


18 month driving ban, 150 hours comm service and a years probation. absolute result but i can't do comm service coz i'm on the sick as an alcoholic....they're gonna put me on light duties lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> have u got access to some tools mate? if so drill the pot rivets out on the can and empty the carbon into a pair of womans tights or stockings, hoover the fuck out of it for a good ten mins, wipe as much of the can surface as possible with sumthing alcohol based and then re- assemble. it wont do a 100% perfect job but it should give u another month or so improved performance. i got that tip from the woman that has my local hydro shop. she reckons it can be done two or three times before its completely fucked. and after that you can buy activated carbon from the net fror under a tenner and refill the filter itsself. all u need is a pot riveter and a drill, tbh u can probably just put a small enuff self taping screw into the old rivet hole, maybe with a smear of silicon just to seal it.


Or to re-activate the carbon get it wet(nicely damp not soaking) and bake it in the oven at bout 160 for 10mins, take it out mix with water, then another 10mins, water 10mins, water, 10mins, etc etc and do this for an hour making sure to mix it up nicely everytime you take it out of the oven to water it


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2011)

with the psychosis how long does it take from the first few pistils going orange to all of them being orange? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

hi uk'ers jus a lil update.........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468350-i-want-cfl-candy-2.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Telling you guys, Im one lazy bastard. Got a bit of popcorn to trim but really can't be fucked. Phone the Nephew, tell him he can keep the popcorn as long as he cleans the grow op and gets rid of the excess shite. Everyone's a winner


----------



## Airwave (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Telling you guys, Im one lazy bastard. Got a bit of popcorn to trim but really can't be fucked. Phone the Nephew, tell him he can keep the popcorn as long as he cleans the grow op and gets rid of the excess shite. Everyone's a winner


You are a bad influence on the next generation.


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Telling you guys, Im one lazy bastard. Got a bit of popcorn to trim but really can't be fucked. Phone the Nephew, tell him he can keep the popcorn as long as he cleans the grow op and gets rid of the excess shite. Everyone's a winner


 ........ makes use of them m8 lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> You are a bad influence on the next generation.


hahaha. Hes a fucking bad influence on me. Everytime he comes round I end up baked and half pissed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> You are a bad influence on the next generation.


Me no like your new avi m8. Hate that evil doll


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

delvite said:


> ........ makes use of them m8 lol


Do it every grow.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

have u dried and weighed that light experiment grow billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> have u dried and weighed that light experiment grow billy?


Its drying as we speak m8. Its only been 3 days


----------



## Airwave (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Me no like your new avi m8. Hate that evil doll


Chucky is awesome.

These, on the other hand, are truly disturbing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViftZTfRSt8

I can't even watch Spitting Image.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 26, 2011)

Fucking horrifying.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUt5HuW3xc&NR=1


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Fucking horrifying.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUt5HuW3xc&NR=1


 ..... im sure one ov them asked me to go in the shop fr a bottle ov cider....... cant be sure tho..... i recognise the orange hair but he had trackys n a burbry hat lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Fucking horrifying.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUt5HuW3xc&NR=1


Mini Duras. hahahahaaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Chucky is awesome.
> 
> These, on the other hand, are truly disturbing:
> 
> ...


Davie Bowie is the scariest thing in that clip


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

billy i thought of your light experiment when i read this today.. lol

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/446118-12-1-lighting-schedule-has-2.html

read post 2


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

design death bye bottle lol.........  ..... as if we need directions


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Mini Duras. hahahahaaha


lol, cheers bill. if i try real hard i can find your house again .


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> billy i thought of your light experiment when i read this today.. lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/446118-12-1-lighting-schedule-has-2.html
> 
> read post 2


Interesting. Im going to try another thing. Im going back to 12/12 but when its in the 5th week of flower Im going to give them 1 hour extra of light halfway through darkness. Pretty much what this guy is getting at. Ive read up on it and its meant to pack on a power of weight.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, cheers bill. if i try real hard i can find your house again .


I can find yours. Just listen for "Dance Magic Dance" by Davie Bowie. hahahahahaha


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Interesting. Im going to try another thing. Im going back to 12/12 but when its in the 5th week of flower Im going to give them 1 hour extra of light halfway through darkness. Pretty much what this guy is getting at. Ive read up on it and its meant to pack on a power of weight.


 after reading that i was wondering if maybe youve been sleep walking and getting up each nite and putting the light on for an hour and then switching it back off.....it would explain a few things


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

U may mock my experimental powers Dura, but I will find a light cycle that make more bud. Then who will be mocking. Mwwhahahaha!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U may mock my experimental powers Dura, but I will find a light cycle that make more bud. Then who will be mocking. Mwwhahahaha!


this is the quality of scottish growers......one trying to save 30p a day the other a stone wall alcoholic .....no wonder the romans fucked off.


----------



## delvite (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U may mock my experimental powers Dura, but I will find a light cycle that make more bud. Then who will be mocking. Mwwhahahaha!


 billy sittin wiv white cat n lil finger in his mouth lol.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Here that light experiment wae the 7/12 thing has produced the best looking weed I have ever grown. I cany wait till it dries. I reckon its gonae kill people.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> this is the quality of scottish growers......one trying to save 30p a day the other a stone wall alcoholic .....no wonder the romans fucked off.


30p a day, thats about £9 a month, thats £108 a year, thats just under a giro, dont mock it.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Q: Which sexual position produces the ugliest children?
A: Ask your mom. 
[FONT=&quot]Q: What is the quickest way to clear out a men's restroom?
A: Say, "Nice dick." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: How do you know you're leading a sad life?
A: When a nymphomaniac tells you, "Let's just be friends." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: What do you get when you cross Billy Ray Cyrus and a yeast infection?
A: An itchy, twitchy twat. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: Why is being in the military like a blowjob?
A: The closer you get to discharge, the better you feel. [/FONT]

Q: What is the leading cause of death with lesbians? 
[FONT=&quot]A: Hair balls [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: What can Life Savers do that men cannot?
A: Come in five flavors [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: What is good on pizza but bad on pussy?
A: Crust [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: Why does Miss Piggy douche with honey?
A: Because Kermit likes sweet and sour pork [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: What do you do with 365 used rubbers?
A: Melt them down, make a tire, and call it a Goodyear. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: Why are Monica Lewinsky's cheeks so puffy?
A: She's withholding evidence [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: How do you get a nun pregnant?
A: Dress her up as an altar boy [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: Why does Santa have such a big sack?
A: Cos he only comes once a year. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: How do you define a "tough girl"
A: She kickstarts her own vibrator or she rolls her own tampons [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Here that light experiment wae the 7/12 thing has produced the best looking weed I have ever grown. I cany wait till it dries. I reckon its gonae kill people.


just drop some in when its dry and i'll get back to you mate!...seriously i hope it dose weigh in well coz i'd definetly try it myself. not with this grow coz its a dwc.....by the way how long can an air pump be off for before it fucks the plants up?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just drop some in when its dry and i'll get back to you mate!...seriously i hope it dose weigh in well coz i'd definetly try it myself. not with this grow coz its a dwc.....by the way how long can an air pump be off for before it fucks the plants up?


It starts to drown after 24hrs m8, but the best answer is as little time as possible or NEVER!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

I remember I was out on the piss all day and all night and didnt come home till 12 the next day. The girl had switched everything off. The airpumps were off for about 12 hours and the plants looked proper ill, but they bounced back. I still get grief off her for that. Shes like a fucking elephant.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was at an interview last week when the interviewer said "Name three things that you can't do"

I said "Count"

Looking slightly confused and not at all amused he continued "How would you describe yourself in one word?"

I said "Bad at following instructions"


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2011)

When your wifes in labour never sneak a look at the business end, it's like watching your favourite pub burn down


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

goooooood mornin uk....... 
"Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our minds!" - Bob Marley

[video]Bob Marley "Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our minds!" - Bob Marley[/video]


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

now thats what i call mornin music ........ and all true lol


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Sep 27, 2011)

I just wanted to share I have a friend who has done the LST (low stress training) and has managed to keep two different strains (1 was bushy 1 was stretchy) at 1 foot after 4 weeks veg
Very good technique for keeping plants low and i would say they grow at the same speed maybe reduced a little ,but this allows all of the plant to receive the same amount of light ,
I will try and get pics


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

reefa time i think...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

could u not of cum up with a better username lol...


POLICEMATRIX said:


> I just wanted to share I have a friend who has done the LST (low stress training) and has managed to keep two different strains (1 was bushy 1 was stretchy) at 1 foot after 4 weeks veg
> Very good technique for keeping plants low and i would say they grow at the same speed maybe reduced a little ,but this allows all of the plant to receive the same amount of light ,
> I will try and get pics


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

revolutionary.... 



POLICEMATRIX said:


> I just wanted to share I have a friend who has done the LST (low stress training) and has managed to keep two different strains (1 was bushy 1 was stretchy) at 1 foot after 4 weeks veg
> Very good technique for keeping plants low and i would say they grow at the same speed maybe reduced a little ,but this allows all of the plant to receive the same amount of light ,
> I will try and get pics


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats this LST you speak of


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I remember I was out on the piss all day and all night and didnt come home till 12 the next day. The girl had switched everything off. The airpumps were off for about 12 hours and the plants looked proper ill, but they bounced back. I still get grief off her for that. Shes like a fucking elephant.lol


 you brits sure know how to party Ill give you that.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

robbie your filter is on the way mate....


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

mornin beans, i found ur president lol........


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

delvite said:


> mornin beans, i found ur president lol........View attachment 1808582


 God bless photoshop XD


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

and the first "lady" ...









Beansly said:


> God bless photoshop XD


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

....yeah...
don't love everything about the brits...
lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

uk night out lol....... http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/video/2010/may/20/rankin-anti-binge-drinking-ad


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> ....yeah...
> don't love everything about the brits...
> lol


 id nip across the pond to show u how my colonial cousin but as with most brits.......... criminal record lmao


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

delvite said:


> uk night out lol....... http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/video/2010/may/20/rankin-anti-binge-drinking-ad


 gotta love those liberal PC bullshit commercials.
[video=youtube;c4xmFcrJexk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4xmFcrJexk[/video]


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

please tell this guy what bugs he gt, i fink spider mites..... https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/470387-can-u-help-need-bug.html


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

delvite said:


> please tell this guy what bugs he gt, i fink spider mites..... https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/470387-can-u-help-need-bug.html


definitely crabs or some type of std. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

your filter on way mate 1st class packet..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> your filter on way mate 1st class packet..


thanks a lot mate, on my phone at min cus I'm in bed feeling crap! when I get on pc ill rep you


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

sound mate...


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> definitely crabs or some type of std. lol


 cannalobsters lmao......


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

morning all.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Only just dura lmfao!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

A senior Roman Catholic leader has hit out at Italy's political class, saying the country needs to "purify the air" of sex and corruption scandals.

Politicians had a responsibility to live a moral life and set a good example because their behaviour had "undeniable effects on culture and education" and influenced the young and impressionable

The cardinal added, before asking his aide to pass him another small boy, as this one appears to be full...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Only just dura lmfao!!


i'll have you know i've been awake for 35 minutes!!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

I burst into a hotel I was passing with a young girl over my shoulder last night.

"Please, I've just found her unconscious in the street," I panted. "I think she's taken an overdose of drugs." 

"Shall I phone an ambulance?" the receptionist panicked.

"No," I replied. "I want a room."


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

are all you cunts in hiding today?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

ure great u dura funni as fuck love to get smashed with u my ribs be in serious pain..


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ure great u dura funni as fuck love to get smashed with u my ribs be in serious pain..


any time ur up in scotland just gimme a shout, i'm always up for a party mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

yea mate will do pal..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

this rep stuff is crap !! ... how many other people must i rep before i can rep you kev ! i must of repp'ed 30 odd people and it still says i need to spread it around WTF ive spread it around more than a fucking 2 bit whore !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

lol it rite robbie lad dont worry bout it lol..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any1 have any opinions on the sputnik2 air cooled hoods?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

well thats me got my electronic timer programmed and plugged, thank fuck, i was setting the alarm on my phone to remind me, no problems at nite switchin them off but a fuckin major pain in rectum gettin up at 7 in the feckin mornin swithchin the fucker on. ok ladies that dwc, i could do with sum info. all the plants have a few roots over 3" long and therefore in the water, the water is currently touching the arse of the pot so question 1) should i remove sum water and give them the 1" breathing space? , question 2) should i know start giving them nutes and if so at what rate?( the bottle says 7ml to the litre (Ionics grow)). thanking you kind sirs in advance and may the fruits of your loins be plentiful and healthy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

No1 have any opinions??? Thats fuckin strange in this thread lmbo


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> No1 have any opinions??? Thats fuckin strange in this thread lmbo


its been quiet in here today.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha wots wrong every1 out catchin every bit of ray they can


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

think so lol..hows u chedder


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 27, 2011)

see ya been talking bout filters i like to go for overkill, i only got 7plants on the grow at the minit ok 2 are pretty large lol but have got 16'' of can filters in there wk 6 of flower pychosis,livers,slh and ya carnt smell a thing outside of the room.

ive seen them sputnik reflectors they look good cheds.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sambo u know of any1 usin them they look the part but dont wanna b buyin 4 of em and finding out there shit lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> think so lol..hows u chedder


Im smashin pal just eying up a few bits and bobs for next run and gettin prepaired for the little chop down in 10 days pal lmfao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> see ya been talking bout filters i like to go for overkill, i only got 7plants on the grow at the minit ok 2 are pretty large lol but have got 16'' of can filters in there wk 6 of flower pychosis,livers,slh and ya carnt smell a thing outside of the room.
> 
> ive seen them sputnik reflectors they look good cheds.


How u get on with noise sambo??


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2011)

Since everyone is in here today lol........with the psychosis whats the window from the first few pistils going orange/brown to all of em having turnt? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

shhhhh sae im not really here 0_o


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

isabit dead on riou today


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

uk thread has been getting slowly worse for a few months ........... shame


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

why though...alot of raids maybe..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

Been working, someones got to be mr responsible. Not gonna get it legalised if the best they have to go by is that we're just a bunch of lazy useless stoners who do nowt productive but talk shit  It still amazes me that the public are happy for politicians to condone death before a possible unproven chance at turning kookey. 

I had a funny experience at work, we have this girl working for us, knew little about her, except she popped into work with her mum today. I know her um, been out on town with her in the past, she's a dominatrix by profession  Is it wrong for me to raise this in an attempt to learn what it's like to be the daughter of a dominatrix?  

I have 6 jars and a bucket of weed, i feel very wealthy today.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Been working, someones got to be mr responsible. Not gonna get it legalised if the best they have to go by is that we're just a bunch of lazy useless stoners who do nowt productive but talk shit  It still amazes me that the public are happy for politicians to condone death before a possible unproven chance at turning kookey.
> 
> I had a funny experience at work, we have this girl working for us, knew little about her, except she popped into work with her mum today. I know her um, been out on town with her in the past, she's a dominatrix by profession  Is it wrong for me to raise this in an attempt to learn what it's like to be the daughter of a dominatrix?
> 
> I have 6 jars and a bucket of weed, i feel very wealthy today.


hahah how did that conversation go then ??!? 
maybe she thought her mum was a lion tamer with all those whips lying around ! lol 

6 jars and a bucket of weed ..... beats me , i got your oils and about 4gram left lmao !


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

nice ttt...what bud is it


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha, yet to bring it up with her  it amused me though when i made the connection and shocked the hell out of the manageress  

Void, Darkstar and Cheeeeeeese 






Creme fraiche..
[youtube]e6I_FDl5Dow[/youtube]


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

im smoking some nasty as shit doing the job tho


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

thought id interject the uk's latest bad news...........

http://local.stv.tv/edinburgh/news/272139-cannabis-plants-worth-more-than-50000-found-in-flat/

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Cannabis-plants-worth-850k-seized-police-swoop/story-13411125-detail/story.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14940269 

.......... wheres the 'dont like' button when you need it!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

Mah, ignore that crap, billy is probably the closest mass grower we have and i don't quite think he's at the 300 in a flat stage quite yet  Those people got what they knew would be coming to them, some folk jut aren't that smart. I recall a previous big grow in bristol being busted not to long back, was a huge maount, and they were growing in an old bank on thei ghigh street in the city  haha, i think me and my 4 plants will be ok


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

anyone know if you can get these in UK ?? 

http://www.natureshydro.com/hydroponic-systems/8-plant-superponics-system.html
*
*


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

I've looked at every uk site at must be every hydro option and i can say no, they don't. I think basement sell something kinda similar ut well, i'll tell you right now to stay the fook away from that. that is not an 8 plant bad design DWC unit (top feeding is simply not needed) you would struggle to get 2 nice plants in there. Seems in the hydro game people seem to market em with as many net pots as they can fit, so that is how i designed my first tubs, waste of time. Growth in DWC is so good i'd not bother going any more than a single plant per tub. A couple of weeks veg in DWC will give you insane yilelds. I'm only a week or two into my autopot grow and know that end of the grow it's going straight in the attic till i can use it outdoors for soe other purpose, just can't see any reason why i would use something other than DWC, fir the retur and the effort involved it just does not make any kind of sense.


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone know if you can get these in UK ??
> 
> http://www.natureshydro.com/hydroponic-systems/8-plant-superponics-system.html
> *
> *


 ..........http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems.htm


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

Avon and Somerset police discover and dismantle the fourth highest number of cannabis factories every year in England and Wales.
A report by the Association of Chief Police Officers showed that in 2009/10, there were 25 farms found per 100,000 people &#8211; totalling about 400 across the force. Only the larger constabularies in West Yorkshire, Greater Manchester and West Midlands seized more per head.
Drugs strategy manager Paul Bunt said: "Cannabis is now being grown across the UK. It is not necessarily a bigger problem here than anywhere else.
"The figures reflect the fact we are more proactive and more determined than most police forces in finding and dismantling cannabis farms. It also reflects how our officers are interacting with the community to combat dealers."


To me it says nothing about them being more proactive and determined in finding and dismantling cannabis farms ... theres less crime in Avon and Somerset (FACT) so they have more time on there hands to bully growers! ....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

delvite said:


> ..........http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems.htm


there not the same mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've looked at every uk site at must be every hydro option and i can say no, they don't. I think basement sell something kinda similar ut well, i'll tell you right now to stay the fook away from that. that is not an 8 plant bad design DWC unit (top feeding is simply not needed) you would struggle to get 2 nice plants in there. Seems in the hydro game people seem to market em with as many net pots as they can fit, so that is how i designed my first tubs, waste of time. Growth in DWC is so good i'd not bother going any more than a single plant per tub. A couple of weeks veg in DWC will give you insane yilelds. I'm only a week or two into my autopot grow and know that end of the grow it's going straight in the attic till i can use it outdoors for soe other purpose, just can't see any reason why i would use something other than DWC, fir the retur and the effort involved it just does not make any kind of sense.


 i was thinking of getting that kit if i could over here and converting it for 2 plants only anyways mate ... any DWC kit you would favor over others ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> there not the same mate


What you are looking for is a cleverly worded "scam". It is nothing more than a DWC grow tub with top feeding (read price for additional pump and line etc) and "aeroponics" which is in essence, nothing but the air gap in the tote and the splashing from the bubbles, that's all they mean. Get to bnq, buy a storage container, get on amazon and buy a pump (i've been very impressed by tetra pumps i think they are) and grab an airstone and airline, nothing more needed.


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> there not the same mate


 ..... il keep me peepers out lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 27, 2011)

You can't grow 300 plants in a FLAT and not get caught. Sheer luck if you don't.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What you are looking for is a cleverly worded "scam". It is nothing more than a DWC grow tub with top feeding (read price for additional pump and line etc) and "aeroponics" which is in essence, nothing but the air gap in the tote and the splashing from the bubbles, that's all they mean. Get to bnq, buy a storage container, get on amazon and buy a pump (i've been very impressed by tetra pumps i think they are) and grab an airstone and airline, nothing more needed.


ive heard of tetra .. i have some of there aquatic range ph down ... ill have a look into that mate , i think im deffo gonna go DWC soon


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> You can't grow 300 plants in a FLAT and not get caught. Sheer luck if you don't.


 top floor of a towerblock full ov stoners would do lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

My day fingers are sore o well half way there birds still choppin well trained love it.ak 48,orange cropi canna,a shit but purple bblegum.lol
Howz you guys on this fine night


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1808934My day fingers are sore o well half way there birds still choppin well trained love it.ak 48,orange cropi canna,a shit but purple bblegum.lol
> Howz you guys on this fine night



not as good as you lol ....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1808934My day fingers are sore o well half way there birds still choppin well trained love it.ak 48,orange cropi canna,a shit but purple bblegum.lol
> Howz you guys on this fine night


U will be happy with the AK48


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

HAHA i just googled DWC and heres what i got ......

 _*The Disciplinary Wives Club (DWC)*_ is an organization whose purpose is to encourage the application of "Good Old Fashioned" spanking and other very traditional methods of discipline by wives and committed partners. It is our experience that the vast majority of relationships that have a maternal discipline orientation are truly happy, healthy and long lasting. 
We are based in a simple philosophy of love being the driver of everything in a good relationship.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> HAHA i just googled DWC and heres what i got ......
> 
> _*The Disciplinary Wives Club (DWC)*_ is an organization whose purpose is to encourage the application of "Good Old Fashioned" spanking and other very traditional methods of discipline by wives and committed partners. It is our experience that the vast majority of relationships that have a maternal discipline orientation are truly happy, healthy and long lasting.
> We are based in a simple philosophy of love being the driver of everything in a good relationship.


No wonder Dura is getting confused lmao !


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry about the quality of pics. Lost my phone and using a shiter!


----------



## delvite (Sep 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1808961View attachment 1808960View attachment 1808959View attachment 1808958
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality of pics. Lost my phone and using a shiter!


 looki good bill


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U will be happy with the AK48


thinkin i might get my 4 oz of my ak 48 best being 5.9 oz plant of 48 bet no one beleves me ha ha im wrecked
kiss-asspic of all the harvest mates that only cum to see you every 9 10 weeks,you know the sort lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

dunno why u all hate choppin so much i love the harvest spend 3 months waiting for it so its a good thing when it comes , the bit i h8s waiting for it to fuckin dry !


----------



## Airwave (Sep 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dunno why u all hate choppin so much i love the harvest spend 3 months waiting for it so its a good thing when it comes , the bit i h8s waiting for it to fuckin dry !


That's great when you've only got a couple of plants.


----------



## Pepsimoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello its me from the Deathrow Days there, but I never been no straight G, Is it me cause I run out of smoke, sheeshas fit the bill for this but not so good when your Ill anyway and your doctors as good as a assuring turd with flys an no's nought whats wrong sit in pain or get a smoke or flip mental, or does it feel like the worlds crashing down cause of the current climate an stirring of the news making people mad. I think the angle I been shown seems like the worlds crashing so dont loose faith to the guys out there living that selfish life an get your grows completed with your cure right, an pass it on to your mates or local boys or keeps, Ever since young we get made to feel like criminals for smoking, societys unacceptable ways turning you making you feel wrong, trying to model you. Bob Marley, Bob Hope, The Chronic, 2001, Gordon Brown, pure Bicheads all they had to do was say no! Is it not in are past an smokings not such a big thing that we should never accept the ways of our country on this one, people done over by society bad, until we either aloud to do are own or to socialise to are selves in an accepted local coffee shop, Regardless, Mr Nug


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

Pepsimoon said:


> Hello its me from the Deathrow Days there, but I never been no straight G, Is it me cause I run out of smoke, sheeshas fit the bill for this but not so good when your Ill anyway and your doctors as good as a assuring turd with flys an no's nought whats wrong sit in pain or get a smoke or flip mental, or does it feel like the worlds crashing down cause of the current climate an stirring of the news making people mad. I think the angle I been shown seems like the worlds crashing so dont loose faith to the guys out there living that selfish life an get your grows completed with your cure right, an pass it on to your mates or local boys or keeps, Ever since young we get made to feel like criminals for smoking, societys unacceptable ways turning you making you feel wrong, trying to model you. Bob Marley, Bob Hope, The Chronic, 2001, Gordon Brown, pure Bicheads all they had to do was say no! Is it not in are past an smokings not such a big thing that we should never accept the ways of our country on this one, until we either aloud to do are own or to socialise to are selves in an accepted local coffee shop, Regardless, Mr Nug


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2011)

Pepsimoon said:


> Hello its me from the Deathrow Days there, but I never been no straight G, Is it me cause I run out of smoke, sheeshas fit the bill for this but not so good when your Ill anyway and your doctors as good as a assuring turd with flys an no's nought whats wrong sit in pain or get a smoke or flip mental, or does it feel like the worlds crashing down cause of the current climate an stirring of the news making people mad. I think the angle I been shown seems like the worlds crashing so dont loose faith to the guys out there living that selfish life an get your grows completed with your cure right, an pass it on to your mates or local boys or keeps, Ever since young we get made to feel like criminals for smoking, societys unacceptable ways turning you making you feel wrong, trying to model you. Bob Marley, Bob Hope, The Chronic, 2001, Gordon Brown, pure Bicheads all they had to do was say no! Is it not in are past an smokings not such a big thing that we should never accept the ways of our country on this one, until we either aloud to do are own or to socialise to are selves in an accepted local coffee shop, Regardless, Mr Nug


Wit????? Legal????? Fuck that!


----------



## Airwave (Sep 27, 2011)

Pepsimoon said:


> Hello its me from the Deathrow Days there, but I never been no straight G, Is it me cause I run out of smoke, sheeshas fit the bill for this but not so good when your Ill anyway and your doctors as good as a assuring turd with flys an no's nought whats wrong sit in pain or get a smoke or flip mental, or does it feel like the worlds crashing down cause of the current climate an stirring of the news making people mad. I think the angle I been shown seems like the worlds crashing so dont loose faith to the guys out there living that selfish life an get your grows completed with your cure right, an pass it on to your mates or local boys or keeps, Ever since young we get made to feel like criminals for smoking, societys unacceptable ways turning you making you feel wrong, trying to model you. Bob Marley, Bob Hope, The Chronic, 2001, Gordon Brown, pure Bicheads all they had to do was say no! Is it not in are past an smokings not such a big thing that we should never accept the ways of our country on this one, until we either aloud to do are own or to socialise to are selves in an accepted local coffee shop, Regardless, Mr Nug


Are you sure that was cannabis you smoked?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


>


I spat my tea out there. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That's great when you've only got a couple of plants.


If i was a wholesaler i'd be a hash motherfucker. I get/got with dwc, 5 ounces a plant on average with 2 weeks veg, after around a couple of hours trimming my hash bucket fills up mighty fast. Was that a cola i just snipped off, whooopseeeee


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

mans tryin to put me out of job lmfbo kill that bitch quick!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

i just love it when people type so much shit it turns into one large paragraph of shit with no proper punctuation or even fucking sense just one long garbled piece of shit i think it is my favourite thing ever it is such a fucking delight to read every time i see it my heart skips a beat with joy and happiness because of the long paragraphless punctuationless fucking mess that is a post i like it so much that i thought i would share with you lot how much i like it probably even more than piles falling out of my fucking anus so yes i'm just gonna type some more to make this fuckwad paragraph even more delightful because that's how i roll bitches i really do apologise if you have wasted your life reading this k thnx bye


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i just love it when people type so much shit it turns into one large paragraph of shit with no proper punctuation or even fucking sense just one long garbled piece of shit i think it is my favourite thing ever it is such a fucking delight to read every time i see it my heart skips a beat with joy and happiness because of the long paragraphless punctuationless fucking mess that is a post i like it so much that i thought i would share with you lot how much i like it probably even more than piles falling out of my fucking anus so yes i'm just gonna type some more to make this fuckwad paragraph even more delightful because that's how i roll bitches i really do apologise if you have wasted your life reading this k thnx bye


Thing is, can read yours.lol


----------



## Airwave (Sep 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i just love it when people type so much shit it turns into one large paragraph of shit with no proper punctuation or even fucking sense just one long garbled piece of shit i think it is my favourite thing ever it is such a fucking delight to read every time i see it my heart skips a beat with joy and happiness because of the long paragraphless punctuationless fucking mess that is a post i like it so much that i thought i would share with you lot how much i like it probably even more than piles falling out of my fucking anus so yes i'm just gonna type some more to make this fuckwad paragraph even more delightful because that's how i roll bitches i really do apologise if you have wasted your life reading this k thnx bye


lol.

Genius.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

billy the small people are back on the telly...



supersillybilly said:


> Thing is, can read yours.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i just love it when people type so much shit it turns into one large paragraph of shit with no proper punctuation or even fucking sense just one long garbled piece of shit i think it is my favourite thing ever it is such a fucking delight to read every time i see it my heart skips a beat with joy and happiness because of the long paragraphless punctuationless fucking mess that is a post i like it so much that i thought i would share with you lot how much i like it probably even more than piles falling out of my fucking anus so yes i'm just gonna type some more to make this fuckwad paragraph even more delightful because that's how i roll bitches i really do apologise if you have wasted your life reading this k thnx bye


I read the first and last lines of long posts  fuck youuuuuuuu  i've got marinated leg f lamb and boerhors. and beer nom nom beeeeeeer, beeris for champions if you didn't know.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

boerewors.. get it right ya drunk git

mate is bringing back some boerie spice for me... mmm boerie burgers are fucking ace..




tip top toker said:


> I read the first and last lines of long posts  fuck youuuuuuuu  i've got marinated leg f lamb and boerhors. and beer nom nom beeeeeeer, beeris for champions if you didn't know.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

fuck i broke the thread again...

i'm gonna get a complex soon... good ol' paranoia


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

ha ha mr nugget you made me chock on my turbo dryed shit ha ha o ya fucker man.thought the ppl in ma head were bad lol


----------



## Pepsimoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Just one of them days hey, where you on your own cock, an you got to say the force is out there....
I just want my freedom, but just wont get it...
I want a coffee shop to chill in with a good selection of erb...
but dont like to get involved in that punishment reality...
I'll go down with that one poo cakes lol... pz.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dunno why u all hate choppin so much i love the harvest spend 3 months waiting for it so its a good thing when it comes , the bit i h8s waiting for it to fuckin dry !


fuck me im fuckin killin me sides out here lads sum cunt send him a blunt or 2 otb u can come join me next friday if u like trimming ill sit and watch lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

how is every fucker on this fucked up tuesday night lol?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> fuck me im fuckin killin me sides out here lads sum cunt send him a blunt or 2 otb u can come join me next friday if u like trimming ill sit and watch lmfao


yeah watch it all go up in smoke lolol but ill trim for buds


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

haha otb ive enough bud for u to toke but i dont do slow trimmers lol plus no whiteys aload while trimmin


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

otb the mobile crop trimmer a q an hour lol,ill get in touch in 9 weeks,does that include travel.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

ha ha any1 ever laughed so much u felt like u were stoned but neva had a smoke ?? seriously i feel stoned


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> otb the mobile crop trimmer a q an hour lol,ill get in touch in 9 weeks,does that include travel.lol


a q an hour lol i do want my shit done in a weekend not in 3 weeks lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Pepsimoon said:


> Just one of them days hey, where you on your own cock, an you got to say the force is out there....
> I just want my freedom, but just wont get it...
> I want a coffee shop to chill in with a good selection of erb...
> but dont like to get involved in that punishment reality...
> I'll go down with that one poo cakes lol... pz.


were ya at lad i tink i need to join ya cause its either me crackin up or your doin sum seriously nice shit lol!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha otb ive enough bud for u to toke but i dont do slow trimmers lol plus no whiteys aload while trimmin



haha id actually marry u if u could make me whitey i think ur gonna be safe tho bud , im like immune to weed lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

haha lad i used to think the same but had more whiteys than most lol i ve took most drugs in my days as a yoot but the buzz of bein on a whitey was somethin i could nt handle lol monging in a chair with ya lads tryin to talk to me took me over the edge, so much so id get violent if they did nt leave me to ride my buzz out lol i can guerantee my boy i ve some friends that do weed 24 7 and think they are immune to it but after a few 7g+ plus blunts they get the same as i used to only because i dont let the blunt go out lmfbo


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

Doh. I try to remind myseof every time, there's no point buying in builk to save cus you just consume the lot at a saving instead. Onto the 11th stella. Tomorrow is going to be fun in a steamy kitchen. I reckon sneaky scrambledd egg n bacon is in order while i get the water heating for potatoes See this lads, i'm a smart thinker, eggs n bacon while i work, with this i'll be a millionaire by christmas


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

I whityed in the dam and thought that a guy waving at the coffy shop window was d.s drug squad lol i was 17 and thought it was strange being able to smoke lol im a dafty


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

rob my grape god seeds fucked will order a new one asap k mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> rob my grape god seeds fucked will order a new one asap k mate


no worries man  
i havnt done a whitey for years but that used to wreck my brain lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

Eyup lads a few of the girls 3weeks 12/12


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

proper bush there puks..




PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads a few of the girls 3weeks 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

yeh man, gettin packed in there


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

thats looking sweet dude


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> thats looking sweet dude


Cheers otb!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html

check oct promo... nice little trip to the cup


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks good mate.......never win fuck all me tho lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

gotta be in it to win it....

anyone here done the plush berry?



PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks good mate.......never win fuck all me tho lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

well that promos sucked me in with the free seeds being offered ,ill be trying attitude for the first time soon then lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

right lads dont laugh,what you think ii mixed coco block from my lizzards stuff lol half bq potting mix the good one ha ha,and hydro pebbles lol whay realy do yaz think im fucked lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

itll still grow but what did u do there lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

shit i knew peeps were crackers round here lmfbo


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

the coco bricks i get for my lizzards cage,and BQ soil mix and hydro rocks lol x1 special kush he he


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

lookin lush p just keep em like that till the end bro and you ll b laughing bro lookin healthy as could b bro u still on the canna i see


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads a few of the girls 3weeks 12/12


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> right lads dont laugh,what you think iView attachment 1809243i mixed coco block from my lizzards stuff lol half bq potting mix the good one ha ha,and hydro pebbles lol whay realy do yaz think im fucked lolView attachment 1809242


is that from a clone mate ? if not why did you cut the leaves ?!? lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads a few of the girls 3weeks 12/12


PUK thats some good shit you got going on there rep+


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

any one here used those oxy pots? imight look at getting one or two .. ive been reading up on making them though , just dont know if i can be arsed ..... lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lookin lush p just keep em like that till the end bro and you ll b laughing bro lookin healthy as could b bro u still on the canna i see


Cheers cheds........canna all the way mate i luv the stuff!!


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

i dont get whats wrong with a regular pot few more holes and a 3 leg pot stand :


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> PUK thats some good shit you got going on there rep+


Nice 1 gaz!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i dont get whats wrong with a regular pot few more holes and a 3 leg pot stand :


oxy pot is hydro mate


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

also regular pots tend not to water themselves...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

yeh but like i mean half the pots u see u could make out of your old regular pots.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

lol @ recovery


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> is that from a clone mate ? if not why did you cut the leaves ?!? lol


lol yep just potted it up there for a wee test,laugh my bird done it i just told her what to do ha ha,the coco that im using has ment to have been in fuji on the beach for 20 years or somthing very clean,for the animals and i thought fuck it.
prob shaved off a coco from asda lol,ill wake up tommorow and think what the fuck


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers cheds........canna all the way mate i luv the stuff!!


peace a piss bro no fuckin around they will all learn in time lol cocco + canna= nice trees lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> lol yep just potted it up there for a wee test,laugh my bird done it i just told her what to do ha ha,the coco that im using has ment to have been in fuji on the beach for 20 years or somthing very clean,for the animals and i thought fuck it.
> prob shaved off a coco from asda lol,ill wake up tommorow and think what the fuck


rofl bro im lookin now and thinkin wot the fuck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> peace a piss bro no fuckin around they will all learn in time lol cocco + canna= nice trees lol


You said it mate easy as fuck and produces quality lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You said it mate easy as fuck and produces quality lol


ha ha p my wee lad uses my mix to water my garden flowers under supervision of course and not even he can fuck it up lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

you looked at the nft systems robbie? been reading up on the gro tanks...



RobbieP said:


> oxy pot is hydro mate


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 27, 2011)

right night ladies its been emotional.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

mornin uk growers....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all Farmer's, Look's like the Sun's been replaced with a miserable dark n wet day! 
Oh well, its about time i make a start on the Garden. The only good thing about taking everything down to put back up, is you seem to tweak everything and end up happier 
Morning Kev. 

Peace all

cgg


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

mornin pal can tell the cold is on way though even if it sunny this week frost is on the way..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning all Farmer's, Look's like the Sun's been replaced with a miserable dark n wet day!
> Oh well, its about time i make a start on the Garden. The only good thing about taking everything down to put back up, is you seem to tweak everything and end up happier
> Morning Kev.
> 
> ...


nice and sunny here  not meant to last though


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

maaaaan some of you post waaaay to early lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

early bird catches the buds haha


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

i cant rise early but then can never sleep till about 3am , my body clock if fucked lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

lol... what u opn with today lad


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

once this filter arrives then thats my job for today along with smoking whats left of my weed and having to buy more ! 
man im skint without a job , really need a way to make some pennies !


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol mate grow on a commercial scale then..start small and build up


----------



## delvite (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> once this filter arrives then thats my job for today along with smoking whats left of my weed and having to buy more !
> man im skint without a job , really need a way to make some pennies !


 ditto m8y, jobsearch for me to. mornin all


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

Cant remeber last time i scratched on


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Lol mate grow on a commercial scale then..start small and build up


fuck commercial grow... i dont have enough space or anywhere to do one (fuck doing it at home) lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 28, 2011)

ok decided to pop x 10....... white widow
*Type:*Sativa/Indica | *Origin:*Holland | *Breeder:*Arjan, Green House Seed Co. | * Comment:*cannabis seeds
Taste: The major player is a freshness laced with many fruits, but because of the strength of the crystals - the only real taste goes hand in hand with the expectorant effects of the THC. You better try it for yourself. 
Smell: A strong pungency first hits you, then follo ws a sour sweetness with the final whiff ... turning sweet. If a plant could have a strong body odour then the White Widow needs a deodorant. 
Visuals: If you have ever seen a green plant grown in a snowfall then that's it. It has a dense covering of the sort of hairy crystals we all craving for. 
Touch: If you manage to touch this plant without sticking to the leaves or stem then you probably did not grow it properly. It has intense crystal formation that needs to be to uched to be believed! 
Stone: After the first puff, that daunting warm feeling of impending stoniess comes over you. You feel it just under your eyes and throughout your body in time. It is a serious heavy highness. 
Family Heritage: Originally the union came fro m a Brazilian and an Indian - Suffice to say the co mbination is 60: 40 sativa to indica ratio. 
Vegetative Time: At least 2 to 4 weeks if on Bio. On Hydro it is only reco mmended to grow it for 2 weeks. 
Flo wering Time: On both mediums it is suggested to flower (12 hour light) the White Widow for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. 
We suggest the final 2 weeks o f the flowering cycle to turn the lights off alto gether - or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower...try it! 
Achievements: 1st Place - BIO - HTCC - Award 1995. ? Green House Seed Co. seedbank catalog

gonna grab the gear and get set up lol.............

* 
*


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> fuck commercial grow... i dont have enough space or anywhere to do one (fuck doing it at home) lol


 You can grow 'commercial' in a 4x4' space if you wanted to. All commercial means is growing purely for yeild and profit. For us small timers that means growing sog, and switching to hydro. The yields really do go up in hydro, and that's not an opinion, that's a fact.
It just supercharged growing, but you don't get to grow what you want. You have to grow what's hot in the street.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You can grow 'commercial' in a 4x4' space if you wanted to. All commercial means is growing purely for yeild and profit. For us small timers that means growing sog, and switching to hydro. The yields really do go up in hydro, and that's not an opinion, that's a fact.
> It just supercharged growing, but you don't get to grow what you want. You have to grow what's hot in the street.


Haha and that would nt be cheese by any chance would it lol!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

i don't think cheese is popular enough... 



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha and that would nt be cheese by any chance would it lol!!


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2011)

weather is hot as fuck still before the storm lol.howz the uk the day,hey man thechronic i have is a 6 weeker i got it from a vet grower that has been growin for 8 years and his old man for 17 and its all they grow and says it took him ages to fing this strain to stick with,so i think it must be a keeper what you think.hes grew most things


----------



## Airwave (Sep 28, 2011)

This sun needs to fuck off! It's the end of September, ffs!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

i know it affects our indoor temps.. but you are still a sick individual... 




Airwave said:


> This sun needs to fuck off! It's the end of September, ffs!


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2011)

CHRONIC lads my third grow i think 6 weeks to flower veg for a week or 2 realy short to med strong as fuck and fast as fuch think its from serious.
so this guy comes up to get a bit off me (WET) lol yesterday,see my bottle of silicn and said you have been sraying your stuff with that aye man.rrrrarrrr i nearly took his head off accusing me of sprayin ma shit with silicin ever heard the likes.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

well what the fucks been happening then peeps. like the Mary Celeste of late.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

Airwave said:


> This sun needs to fuck off! It's the end of September, ffs!


happy happy joy joy !


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2011)

delvite said:


> ok decided to pop x 10....... white widow
> *Type:*Sativa/Indica | *Origin:*Holland | *Breeder:*Arjan, Green House Seed Co. | * Comment:*cannabis seeds
> Taste: The major player is a freshness laced with many fruits, but because of the strength of the crystals - the only real taste goes hand in hand with the expectorant effects of the THC. You better try it for yourself.
> Smell: A strong pungency first hits you, then follo ws a sour sweetness with the final whiff ... turning sweet. If a plant could have a strong body odour then the White Widow needs a deodorant.
> ...


rep+ but dont know bout the last 2 weeks shutting my sights off!!Intresting tho have you done this.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha and that would nt be cheese by any chance would it lol!!


any strain would sell round here , alot of people dont want cheese round my neck of the woods because it flooded everywhere a few months back n people started selling it at stupid prices like .6 for £10 so now people wont buy it again ... id make alot more money with a potent fruity strain or a killer skunk .... everyone can get cheese , people want somit different lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

there's a thread on here by riddlem3 where they drown in darkness for like a week or something.. supposedly increases resin production... its not unheard of.. 2 weeks maybe pushing it though...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html



gaztoth said:


> rep+ but dont know bout the last 2 weeks shutting my sights off!!Intresting tho have you done this.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

Its flooded round these ways..want sumat nice and fruity or a real headbanger lol..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

tutti juicy fruity loopy



kevin murphy said:


> Its flooded round these ways..want sumat nice and fruity or a real headbanger lol..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well what the fucks been happening then peeps. like the Mary Celeste of late.


good day kind sir , how the devil are you ?  

pea netting up and sorted lol .. its a pain in the arse to cut 
you seen the pics from sunday in my journal Don ?

psyco is looking great , just trying to sex 2 x tt's exo x dt , got 2 diff phenos , long leaved sativa and a short bushy one , if female im gonna make them mothers for a few cuttings and see which pheno i prefer best  

Just put 2 of highlanders calizer x casey into germ aswell , hope to get that pink pheno .. looks amazing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

alright robbie man, aye am kanny man yaself??

been busy as fook this week, havent even had chance to keep up with the threads. going to get round the doors this after. and aye getting the netting up is a bit of a pain eh. 

hope you find a winner in the exo x DT. that should be a winner. dont know much about the DT but it's Mr nice so should be sound. highlanders calizhar caseyband is a sight to behold like. looks like the perfect marriage of commercial yield and connoisseur quality


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alright robbie man, aye am kanny man yaself??
> 
> been busy as fook this week, havent even had chance to keep up with the threads. going to get round the doors this after. and aye getting the netting up is a bit of a pain eh.
> 
> hope you find a winner in the exo x DT. that should be a winner. dont know much about the DT but it's Mr nice so should be sound. highlanders calizhar caseyband is a sight to behold like. looks like the perfect marriage of commercial yield and connoisseur quality



im good too matey  
hahah i couldnt be bother to look how to spell calizhar  lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

Did breeders boutique thread get shut..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

not locked...

deleted...



kevin murphy said:


> Did breeders boutique thread get shut..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

hahah furry muff fella.

got some pics to make you guys laugh and then drool haha hopefully.

ever seen livers like this!? moldy wispy and a fucking nightmare to trim. 3.5 hours for one fucking plant

















Cherry Cheese Livers





Qrazy Quake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> not locked...
> 
> deleted...


hahah well i guess it was spam of sorts. i'm shutting down after this run to move crib. Once i'm back up and running i'll start a grow journal to showcase the lines. though one of the other guys might get on it first. I know duchieman has started one already.>>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/470519-breeders-boutique-highlanders-cave-grow.html

doing highlanders lines too.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

looking sikk them mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

cheers fella! been a bumpy ride but they've pulled through kanny.


----------



## delvite (Sep 28, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> rep+ but dont know bout the last 2 weeks shutting my sights off!!Intresting tho have you done this.


 not yet m8, did ww x bb last year just did 9 weeks but may have a lil experiment tho........


----------



## delvite (Sep 28, 2011)

verrry nice don


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

afternoon fellas how are we all today ?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

well thats just shat on my day , im proper broke so mate offered to hook me a joint just unrolled the rizla it came in and i swear this shits sprayed  dont even wanna smoke it


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

wounded mate..other than that hows things...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

cheers delvite! 

sorry to hear that OTB, i haven't seen anything sprayed up north for time now. you could bong it though.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 28, 2011)

yeh the sparayed stuff is all over leeds atm ther calling it "blues" lol nasty shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

up in the toon the chink stuff is so much better than it was. it still doesn't smell of anything much, but it's grown reasonably well and not too damp. got crystals insode the buds when you open them.

id love to know if they remove the smell or just have a strain that doesn't smell.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah im got the shotty out , its just so dirty and why ruin bud ! i havent seen it for about a year now.

my main man is travelling for 6 months got 5 months of being stuck left  might have to drive up and visit one of u guys :/


----------



## delvite (Sep 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> well thats just shat on my day , im proper broke so mate offered to hook me a joint just unrolled the rizla it came in and i swear this shits sprayed  dont even wanna smoke it


 doesnt like this lol......


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

heh amen delvite


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha and that would nt be cheese by any chance would it lol!!


 Probably in your guy's case. For me it would probably have to be an OG.



kevin murphy said:


> Did breeders boutique thread get shut..


 Yeah man....fucking bored ass potpimp complained and got it closed. I swear he's got it out for the limeys or something lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

probably to do with the fact that he got his ass handed to him when he tried to shut this place down... sour grapes mate.. 



Beansly said:


> Yeah man....fucking bored ass potpimp complained and got it closed. I swear he's got it out for the limeys or something lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> probably to do with the fact that he got his ass handed to him when he tried to shut this place down... sour grapes mate..


 Lot of moderator drama lately. I wish you guys could see the crap that goes in the staff room.
I'm not helping though...hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone could see handing overnight mod status to 20 odd folks was going to be turbulent lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

theres 10 on this forum...lucky i just mod this place lol or they be war hahaha


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

more like 50+



Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone could see handing overnight mod status to 20 odd folks was going to be turbulent lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

any need for that many mods lol.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

afternoon shirt lifters, well ma wee dwc is going well, all plants have at least 4 true leaves and all over 3" in height and showing good root growth, the 3 in soil seem to be fine as well, temps are a little high today , about 31c but its a fuckin summers day outside so no worries, they usually sit almost bang on 28c and at nite are only dropping to 21c. happy days. just gave them a wee 1/4 strength feed and now its sit back and chill time. i just wandered past my hairdresser and he shouted me in for a free haircut and offered me oz's of smoke at a good price, its fuckin great being well connected!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

click on quick links... then view site leaders...

there's a fucking army of them....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> any need for that many mods lol.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

What I can't believe is that they actually got that many people to donate to the site to be part of the 'elite rolling society' lol. The thing people do to feel special lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

easier to just become a mod these days...



Beansly said:


> What I can't believe is that they actually got that many people to donate to the site to be part of the 'elite rolling society' lol. The thing people do to feel special lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

new update on my thread growers bbq seedlings or on my sig...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Probably in your guy's case. For me it would probably have to be an OG.
> 
> 
> Yeah man....fucking bored ass potpimp complained and got it closed. I swear he's got it out for the limeys or something lol


that potpimp is a fukin idiot ! proper mod power gone to his head!! why shut the breeders boutique page , it wasnt spam people where talking about the strains and how they have grown them! 
if thats the case close every fucking strain report on this site !!!


----------



## budup16 (Sep 28, 2011)

hey guys im livin in the south west and there is some nice gear around these parts but i dont wanna keep mixing with all the wrong people lol i wanna grow my own and get on with life


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2011)

Evening all, hope the days treated you well. I made macaroons, 60 of em, but i went a bit overboard on almond extract and the whole batch had a slight ethanol tang t em so the whole lot went to staff, 2 of us. Yay, get some beers in me and they'll taste right as rain. 

Been peeking at my autopots and things look ok at last, my cheese went on a long droop but finally perked up. One of the trays has two corking looking plants, black rose which has fresh young budsites but are already lovely and red based, and a something, maybe BSB x Casey which is the same but deep purple  I'll try grab some pics when lights are out, can't remove the autopots without going through a bit of issue, all diagonal and propped up by pennies


----------



## Vapourize (Sep 28, 2011)

hello peeps....cant believe ive never seen this page before know, what a knumptie!!!!
east midlands here and total bs gear floating around these parts...and @ silly prices cheese = oz = £200, give me a break!!
after some decant clones if anyone knows anybody????


vape


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

awrite ladies.....fuckin quiet in here the nite.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Evening all, hope the days treated you well. I made macaroons, 60 of em, but i went a bit overboard on almond extract and the whole batch had a slight ethanol tang t em so the whole lot went to staff, 2 of us. Yay, get some beers in me and they'll taste right as rain.
> 
> Been peeking at my autopots and things look ok at last, my cheese went on a long droop but finally perked up. One of the trays has two corking looking plants, black rose which has fresh young budsites but are already lovely and red based, and a something, maybe BSB x Casey which is the same but deep purple  I'll try grab some pics when lights are out, can't remove the autopots without going through a bit of issue, all diagonal and propped up by pennies


Afternoon Mr tt ... i love macaroons  just bought some massive coconut ones !
Having a look at DIY bubblers , thinking about those long storage containers ... not really sure though as it means running more electrics .. is it possible to get a air pump that can run 4 or so air stones ?? not very up to date on that stuff lol


----------



## TheBudSniffer (Sep 28, 2011)

200 an oz is good for cheese, london prices are around 240 an oz of the good stuff, 200 would get ya some average buds here.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

TheBudSniffer said:


> 200 an oz is good for cheese, london prices are around 240 an oz of the good stuff, 200 would get ya some average buds here.


Im from midlands all strains are no more than 200 a oz ... no one round here would pay more than that .. you can get some proper good weed for like 170's ! London can bollox ! lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Im from midlands all strains are no more than 200 a oz ... no one round here would pay more than that .. you can get some proper good weed for like 170's ! London can bollox ! lol


same here you cant sell it for more than 200 it just dont fly some prices are laffable gott a gram of tangerine dream last night n we was saying how that was expensive at 200 normally get blueberry,cheese,haze's going in at 180 , why would someone pay more than 200 go to someone else


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Afternoon Mr tt ... i love macaroons  just bought some massive coconut ones !
> Having a look at DIY bubblers , thinking about those long storage containers ... not really sure though as it means running more electrics .. is it possible to get a air pump that can run 4 or so air stones ?? not very up to date on that stuff lol


 ive got a pump running 4 airstones, theres two outlets on the pump and u just put a t- piece splitter in it. its an Hailea ACO-2204.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Afternoon Mr tt ... i love macaroons  just bought some massive coconut ones !
> Having a look at DIY bubblers , thinking about those long storage containers ... not really sure though as it means running more electrics .. is it possible to get a air pump that can run 4 or so air stones ?? not very up to date on that stuff lol


Sure you can, it's no different to aquariums and such. You can get them in all colours and sizes, they can be loud though, i had to stick mine in the attic it was such a buggar. You can also look at more compressors or somesuch. I got a bunh of these http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1306&pf_id=50840&co=fr and they can be had for half the price they say, and are good if i say so. One of those and a crusty airstone would get me what my last scrogs were getting.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Im from midlands all strains are no more than 200 a oz ... no one round here would pay more than that .. you can get some proper good weed for like 170's ! London can bollox ! lol


i sell to lads that sell exo cheese at 240 an oz after buying it at 170 from me needless to say its dank and as dry as u can get it if not to dry at times but there are peeps out there buyin eighths 2g £25 so in all fairness u get wot u pay for even tho i do think its crazy!! by the way my shit goes all over brum black country east mids wales london peterbourough


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

im bored, im going to the pub. ahll be back later to type absolute pish.


----------



## UKHG (Sep 28, 2011)

so seems that ones deffo male innit! dont wanna pull him hes qwite pretty

but nrly 3 weeks flower they looking ok u think?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive got a pump running 4 airstones, theres two outlets on the pump and u just put a t- piece splitter in it. its an Hailea ACO-2204.





tip top toker said:


> Sure you can, it's no different to aquariums and such. You can get them in all colours and sizes, they can be loud though, i had to stick mine in the attic it was such a buggar. You can also look at more compressors or somesuch. I got a bunh of these http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1306&pf_id=50840&co=fr and they can be had for half the price they say, and are good if i say so. One of those and a crusty airstone would get me what my last scrogs were getting.


Cheers both , im looking at using one of these boxes with 6 holes for net pots ... too big ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-HUGE-110-LTR-PLASTIC-STORAGE-BOXES-LIDS-INC-NEW-/150430791238?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item23065fb646


----------



## loftyhatchling (Sep 28, 2011)

hey hows it growin,am down south a few miles from dumfries.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Cheers both , im looking at using one of these boxes with 6 holes for net pots ... too big ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-HUGE-110-LTR-PLASTIC-STORAGE-BOXES-LIDS-INC-NEW-/150430791238?pt=UK_Storage&hash=item23065fb646


2-3 nice size plants in one of tose if scrogged. I run 1 plant in a 40l tote and i think of it as nice but not big


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 2-3 nice size plants in one of tose if scrogged. I run 1 plant in a 40l tote and i think of it as nice but not big


ah , i was thinking of doing 6 in a sog 12/12 from clone ... what size container would you recommend ? i only have 65cm deep 110cm long 160cm high tent . 
maybe 6 seperate home made oxy pots running on 2 pumps with 3 airstones a pump ?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

so who wants to hook me up then tired of buying it from criminals lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

loftyhatchling said:


> hey hows it growin,am down south a few miles from dumfries.


south or north of dumfries? annan? i'm in bandit country: Cumnock.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> so who wants to hook me up then tired of buying it from criminals lol


i'd help you but I'm a criminal.......and I still remember my jail number.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 28, 2011)

okay, 6 ppl in the pub, of the 6 there were 2 coke dealers. so me and him just sat and sniffed all nite. in the house and dropped some morpheine...lookin forward to real good sleep now. cya all the morra.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i'd help you but I'm a criminal.......and I still remember my jail number.


hahah when i said criminal i was reffering to the fucking stupid weights and prices down here bud , i think ur a little to north for me lol as i can smell the fucking south sea air from here lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 28, 2011)

fuck sake -.- morning kev lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

mornin uk grower otb u up early lol...


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

mornin rui uk........... just b glad we wernt woke up like this lmao...[video=youtube;UD0w1FL_uEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD0w1FL_uEw[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

morning kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

mornin robbie lad filter day today it should be there by today for sure


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin robbie lad filter day today it should be there by today for sure


Nice one mate , you dont happen to have a spare time machine do ya aswell ... cant wait another 5 weeks for weed to finish and cropped lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

wish mate i wish id be doin alot of bad with it i mean good hahaha


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

check this out.................*http://www.solatube.com/residential/what-is-daylighting/index.php*


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

delvite said:


> check this out.................*http://www.solatube.com/residential/what-is-daylighting/index.php*


You just know when u hear that womans voice, its a rip. Also gives "white" light only which is no use to man nor beast. You'd be aswel just cutting a hole in your attic.lol


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

* 





Originally Posted by kevin murphy  
seen houses with them in there shit lol..the tubes have mirrors in and are lined in silver mylar sheeting to bounce light...


and thats what i told the origonal postee lol



​
*


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

delvite said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only problem is this country gets no natural light ... its always cloudy lmao !! we get a week of sun in spring and a week in autumn .. shit country ... well its 2 weeks more than the scots


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

We had a belter of a day yesterday but today ain't looking too good. Its still dark


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> We had a belter of a day yesterday but today ain't looking too good. Its still dark


 its glorious here already 23 degrees


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

lite cloud here m8y............


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

why cant it be like this normally ?!? nice warm weathor like in southern france or spain


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

Right guys I weighed up and it stands at just over 16oz. Now there is a little moisture left and after I paper bag I expect it to go down to 12, give or take an oz. Not fucking bad at all for a little experiment


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

nice update growers...lovely ere aswell


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

good moanin' bitches.. last day of graft at this joint then start new on monday.... fml...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 29, 2011)

been lovely and bright down here in south england, 24 degrees most days.


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> good moanin' bitches.. last day of graft at this joint then start new on monday.... fml...


 mornin mants....... graft away graft away lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

What do u do mantz, that involves graft.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

that's the problem... at the moment.. not much.. but from monday... different story lol



supersillybilly said:


> What do u do mantz, that involves graft.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

OK smartass, if you were emailing me a C.V what would your current job title be? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

i've told you already ya bellend.. haha it was awhile ago though...

IT... current title would be IT Systems Manager i guess 





supersillybilly said:


> OK smartass, if you were emailing me a C.V what would your current job title be? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

Cans arrived kev mate , cheers bro !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i've told you already ya bellend.. haha it was awhile ago though...
> 
> IT... current title would be IT Systems Manager i guess


I ..... do nothing but sit on my arse and drink ..... T


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

no worries mate did u like my packaging lol...


RobbieP said:


> Cans arrived kev mate , cheers bro !


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

well i been looking after 6 servers and 60+ user network on my own for the past 18 months.. as well as a few other small clients.. so sometimes yeh.. but most of the time no...





RobbieP said:


> I ..... do nothing but sit on my arse and drink ..... T


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

you'd be surprised just how fucking demanding these cunts can be.. and fucking dumb as shit..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> well i been looking after 6 servers and 60+ user network on my own for the past 18 months.. as well as a few other small clients.. so sometimes yeh.. but most of the time no...


by running after them you mean they run on there own and you just wait for them to go wrong ?? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no worries mate did u like my packaging lol...


haha yeah there was a big dint in the top but ill sort that lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

what u mean dint in the top there better not be that was only 3 weeks old that filter...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you'd be surprised just how fucking demanding these cunts can be.. and fucking dumb as shit..


if your a IT manager geeza can you give me a job lol , i know pc's inside out  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what u mean dint in the top there better not be that was only 3 weeks old that filter...


 ill take you a pic


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

fuckin royal mail..twats...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

its not a problem , ill sort it ...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

morning all its a beautiful day..............................bud box or dark room you decide........which is best?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

bud box lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

definitely bud box, DR are pretty shite


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

mornin homosexuals all. the weather is lovely over here in bandit country although it's playing bloody havoc with my temps; 31c.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> definitely bud box, DR are pretty shite


cheers for that mate.......


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> bud box lol...


cheers kev didnt see your post......


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> morning all its a beautiful day..............................bud box or dark room you decide........which is best?


i hear dark rooms are best for getting ya photos processed


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i hear dark rooms are best for getting ya photos processed


its the way you tell em............


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

If my Sky Internet gets any slower by the time this video has downloaded the girl in it will be legal.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

like a twat......



del66666 said:


> its the way you tell em............


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

i think there's some confusion between the DR and the DS too..

DS is definitely shite.. DR doesn't seem to bad.. well the rev2 I got anyway has been solid..





Don Gin and Ton said:


> definitely bud box, DR are pretty shite


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

"and at this final of the womens gymnastics, I've been nailed to my chair for my own good"


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 29, 2011)

*Good morning fellow uk growers!!!

Sorry i not been on checking the pages lately...... doing the catch up, but it has recently been chop time, and i guess i have just been ABUSING the stash, and havent realy had any time to do anything ..(mainly cos i been on my ass on the sofa!!lol)..anyways... going to have a change around in systems this run. but my god do i miss the bubble buckets already ....so simple!!!!!lol

This time i am going for nft tray 424, with 5 lil ladies to try n bang a quick grow in before christmas.
Got 5 ladies in there now , thinking more plants and less veg time should get a half decent yield?? any thoughts??

Running Canna range again , hydro vega and flores,..need some cannazyme n rhizo too
....hhhmmm reminder. Ta.
also i got sold Canna AKTrivator?? soil mould thing...he did say that i could use it in hydro but its says soil all over it??!!?? have no idea what it was, 
but i was bit smashed, so it went in the bag anyway . Any info from u guys on this product would be great!!

anyways got a mate round to help, its all up n runnig ladies in, just being fed wtaer till they are fully out the big blocks.?? correct/ wrong??

The main reasin why i am telling so much info on this, is i am a virgin at this method, and i know all you guys got bags of info and dont mind sharing





So i will be asking many questions chaps.






Happy Growin Every1

Regards,
TMS *


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksRMKsdF2do


Fucking priceless


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> *Good morning fellow six hundos!!!
> 
> Sorry i not been on checking the pages lately...... doing the catch up, but it has recently been chop time, and i guess i have just been ABUSING the stash, and havent realy had any time to do anything ..(mainly cos i been on my ass on the sofa!!lol)..anyways... going to have a change around in systems this run. but my god do i miss the bubble buckets already ....so simple!!!!!lol
> 
> ...



this is uk growers thread not 600 growers thread or you mean your only saying hello to the 600 users and everyone else can piss off ?? lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksRMKsdF2do
> 
> 
> Fucking priceless


Smart lad, he'll go far


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 29, 2011)

hahaha no man i just copy n pasted it from one i wrote a min ago.....shit that took me for ever to write ...

sorted dude...... smashed.com....apologies


TMS .


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> hahaha no man i just copy n pasted it from one i wrote a min ago.....shit that took me for ever to write ...
> 
> sorted dude...... smashed.com....apologies
> 
> ...


was just pullin ya plonker mate


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

he likes to pull everyone's plonker ... watch out for him... he's a dirty boy..



RobbieP said:


> was just pullin ya plonker mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

how big this dent if it useless let me know ill try sort sumat out...


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 29, 2011)

nice to meet ya robbie p and mantizn..... i have been on here few months n just done first grow.
was wicked,
all thanks to rui.

just wanted to show my face and some love.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

someone get this lad some weed pronto!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

which lad? lol

i missed summat



Don Gin and Ton said:


> someone get this lad some weed pronto!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> he likes to pull everyone's plonker ... watch out for him... he's a dirty boy..


He's not the messiah ... hes a very naughty boy !!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 29, 2011)

hahaha cnt be me i got more than enuff!!! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> nice to meet ya robbie p and mantizn..... i have been on here few months n just done first grow.
> was wicked,
> all thanks to rui.
> 
> just wanted to show my face and some love.


+rep ... just spreading the love ..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> someone get this lad some weed pronto!



i heard moldy weed is good this time of year


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how big this dent if it useless let me know ill try sort sumat out...


you seen the pic i posted ?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing !!!
I set up a new Doctors Surgery in Golders Green 2 months ago and haven't had a single appointment yet.

If this isn't the healthiest part of London, then my name isn't Dave Mengele.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

fuckin dicks....royal mail twats that can it be siorted..OTE=RobbieP;6370911]its not a problem , ill sort it ... 

View attachment 1811646[/QUOTE]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i heard moldy weed is good this time of year


hahaha yeah, i heard that it was better than nowt


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

want me sort u another out bro...thatys fuckin ridiculas


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

Scene: New York City, man is going to jump off the building. Up rushes good Irish cop. Cop yells up to the man "Don't jump! Think of your father" 

Man replies "Haven't got a father; I'm going to jump." 

The copy goes through a list of relatives, mother, brothers, sister, etc. Each time man says "haven't got one; going to jump." 

Desperate the cop yells up "Don't jump! Think of the *Blessed Virgin*" 

Man replies "Who is that?" 

Cop yells "Jump, Protestant! You're blocking traffic!"


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

hammer'll fix it..



kevin murphy said:


> want me sort u another out bro...thatys fuckin ridiculas


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

A pair of Irish ditch diggers were repairing some road damage directly across the street from a house of prostitution. 

They witnessed a Protestant minister lurking about, then duck into the house. 

"Would ye look at that, Darby!" said Pat. "What a shameful disgrace, those Protestant reverends sinning in a house the likes of that place!" They both shook their heads and continued working. 

A short time later they watched as a Rabbi looked around cautiously and then darted into the house when he was satisfied no one was looking. "Did ya see that, Darby?" Pat asked in shock and disbelief, "Is nothing holy to those Jewish rabbis? I just can't understand what the world is coming to these days. A man of the cloth indulging himself in sins of the flesh. T'is a shame, I tell ya!" 

Not much later a third man, a Catholic priest, was seen lurking about the house, looking around to see if anyone was watching, then quietly sneaked in. "Oh no, Darby, look!" said Pat, removing his cap and crossing himself, "One of the poor girls musta died...."


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin uk grower otb u up early lol...


no sleep again bro fml.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

lol otb why not


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> no sleep again bro fml.


instead of going on about not sleeping, ever thought it might be a deep issue in your mind and you might require doctors advice? never known anyone yet who cant sleep on weed unless there on other drugs like pills n bass


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

The Mexican Ambassador has complained to the BBC about comments on Top Gear. Richard Hammond is accused of calling Mexicans lazy. Mr Eduardo Medina Mora, 54, said that he saw the show live on Sunday and rang to complain as soon as he woke up on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

A new scientific study reveals that Jesus was actually a Mexican:
- he was born in a barn
- he walked around always wearing flip-flops
- if he ever did anything, it was a miracle


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin dicks....royal mail twats that can it be siorted..OTE=RobbieP;6370911]its not a problem , ill sort it ...
> 
> View attachment 1811646


[/QUOTE]

ill have a play , should be able to sort it , as long as i can get a good seal it should be fine mate ...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

What are the first words in a Mexican cookbook?

Steal a chicken.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

let me know lad


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

those last few jokes were specially for Beansly.lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

a short mexican joke...

beansly!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was serving this smug cunt in a suit in Burger King when he asked, "So, do you enjoy your job then?"

"Yeah, it's ok," I replied.

He said, "I'm designing a robot that, in years to come, will take your place."

"Good luck teaching it how to spit," I said, handing over his burger.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

stupid ^%&£%&£' cooltube shortage :/

was all set to get my order on...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> stupid ^%&£%&£' cooltube shortage :/
> 
> was all set to get my order on...


mines working great


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

fakk off

they hoping for stock in the next week :/

what you got in there? 400w?
what fan?



RobbieP said:


> mines working great


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

Eyup lads all the works done in the veg cab now and ive potted the clones up


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> fakk off
> 
> they hoping for stock in the next week :/
> 
> ...



not tellin ya ... feck off ya nosey cant !!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

only messing mate , i got 2 cooltubes , ones running a 250hps others running a 400w hps ... the one running the 250w is the smaller one , the one running the 400w is the 6inch version , im just using a tt100 fantronix fan on each it does the trick but im upgrading after this grow ... let me see if i got a decent pic ...




Setup is........... Filter >>> Fan >>> Cooltube >>> Out

I use a cheapo reflecter over the top because the one that comes with the cooltube is fucking shit and spreads no light at all !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads all the works done in the veg cab now and ive potted the clones up


looking good mate !!!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> those last few jokes were specially for Beansly.lol.


 I heard william wallace was a fag.....
Oh cheap shot! Mexican jokes are a dime a dozen! (like the oranges I sell right? wakka wakka wakka lol) 
Scottish jokes are hard to find apparently 
Sorry I got nothin..

What is the saddest day in the ghetto?
Father's Day


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking good mate !!!


Cheers mate,....just glad its all done na


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

some fine work above....


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I heard william wallace was a fag.....
> Oh cheap shot! Mexican jokes are a dime a dozen! (like the oranges I sell right? wakka wakka wakka lol)
> Scottish jokes are hard to find apparently
> Sorry I got nothin..
> ...


 scottish jokes, like any racially motivated joke, are based on the stereotype. were very similar to the irish; drunk and aggressive with red hair although we dont get called uneducated. the Irish are looked upon in u.k the way the polish used to be in the states. the scots are also accused of being tight-fisted so a lot of jewish jokes can be altered to suit. as long as there funny i dont mind.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

like billy saving 7p a month on his new light schedule..



dura72 said:


> scottish jokes, like any racially motivated joke, are based on the stereotype. were very similar to the irish; drunk and aggressive with red hair although we dont get called uneducated. the Irish are looked upon in u.k the way the polish used to be in the states. the scots are also accused of being tight-fisted so a lot of jewish jokes can be altered to suit. as long as there funny i dont mind.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

pukka... fuck you and your perfect fucking shit... you fuck...

5 pints in feeling good. last day of work is fun..


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> like billy saving 7p a month on his new light schedule..


billy's tighter than two coats of paint....ah cant really blame him though....plastic surgery and lipo dont come cheap.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

Kev delete this post and this fucking spammer will ya mate .... https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471340-green-store-opens.html


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

kev only has control over the general section mate...



RobbieP said:


> Kev delete this post and this fucking spammer will ya mate .... https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471340-green-store-opens.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

all in general has been deleted and everything else will be when mods wake wake wake


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2011)

What are those lil white clip on fans like noise wise? I've gone through many different fans now and they are all generally very very loud being that they are far too large for my cab. Thinking of saying fuck you and your opinions (you being randoms coming to my flat) and sticking the 100L res in my bedroom, seems get be getting mighty warm in the cab, it's either that or buy a few rolls of silver tape and insulate it to pieces. Why oh why did i tell myself it would be less hassle than DWC. Might take the grow down come january and look towards bigger better things, right now it's just an excuse not to do anything as it's too much of a good thing, but i mis good things as a result of having to tend it so.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What are those lil white clip on fans like noise wise? I've gone through many different fans now and they are all generally very very loud being that they are far too large for my cab. Thinking of saying fuck you and your opinions (you being randoms coming to my flat) and sticking the 100L res in my bedroom, seems get be getting mighty warm in the cab, it's either that or buy a few rolls of silver tape and insulate it to pieces. Why oh why did i tell myself it would be less hassle than DWC. Might take the grow down come january and look towards bigger better things, right now it's just an excuse not to do anything as it's too much of a good thing, but i mis good things as a result of having to tend it so.


the clip fans are ok, not too loud. what i will say about them though is remember they're 'clipped' onto sumthing so it means that vibration can travel a bit. my temps are up too Tip but the fuckin Indian summer is the cause mate. i was at the perfect 28c for a few days but today and yesterday it was hitting up at 31c, and there fuckin nuthin else i can do at present.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the clip fans are ok, not too loud. what i will say about them though is remember they're 'clipped' onto sumthing so it means that vibration can travel a bit. my temps are up too Tip but the fuckin Indian summer is the cause mate. i was at the perfect 28c for a few days but today and yesterday it was hitting up at 31c, and there fuckin nuthin else i can do at present.


My grow room is about 90f. I'm already using two 8" fans, any more is just pissing in the wind. Only thing I can do is add an air-con unit.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

one thing i assumed about the clip on fan i ordered was that it would oscillate... it didn't....

not too noisy though....


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the clip fans are ok, not too loud. what i will say about them though is remember they're 'clipped' onto sumthing so it means that vibration can travel a bit. my temps are up too Tip but the fuckin Indian summer is the cause mate. i was at the perfect 28c for a few days but today and yesterday it was hitting up at 31c, and there fuckin nuthin else i can do at present.


I have no idea what the temps are, this is just to it being a dark green reservoir that is sucking up heat. Feels a touch too warm. I broke my thermometer around the firt week or so i started growing and never saw a reason to replace it, i've not known what the temps are, even when i upgraded my light, but things seem to do just dandy  I normally hang fans regardless of their intended mounting, so that tends to remove vibrations.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168774_1519272350815_1504714862_31070101_6094547_n.jpg


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have no idea what the temps are, this is just to it being a dark green reservoir that is sucking up heat. Feels a touch too warm. I broke my thermometer around the firt week or so i started growing and never saw a reason to replace it, i've not known what the temps are, even when i upgraded my light, but things seem to do just dandy  I normally hang fans regardless of their intended mounting, so that tends to remove vibrations.


the clip fans are great with the grow taents as u just attach them to the corner pole and slide it higher as the plants grows although i also tend to use an oscillating fan as well.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2011)

I want a beagle to piss folk off if anything else.
[youtube]TEIXdB6_nrg[/youtube]


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

hahah... we had some neighbours that had afghan hounds.. they made such a fucking noise and so many people complained that eventually they had their voice chords cut... it was funny as hell watching the two of them standing at the fence trying to bark but just sounding like two old women with emphysema trying to cough....



tip top toker said:


> I want a beagle to piss folk off if anything else.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168774_1519272350815_1504714862_31070101_6094547_n.jpg


funny as mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hahah... we had some neighbours that had afghan hounds.. they made such a fucking noise and so many people complained that eventually they had their voice chords cut... it was funny as hell watching the two of them standing at the fence trying to bark but just sounding like two old women with emphysema trying to cough....


thats well cruel if people moaned about noise from my dog id tell em to buy ear plugs n fuck off ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

nah mate - i think they were pissing the owners off to, apparently the guy hadn't been able to sleep properly for months.. it's cruel but the alternatives are.... deal with it, give them away or put them down... if i was faced with it i'd probably do the same.. 

it's not like they suffered or were in pain or anything... just looked fucking daft as fuck whooping away... like a fucking hoarse blonde alanis morrisette bwhahaha




RobbieP said:


> thats well cruel if people moaned about noise from my dog id tell em to buy ear plugs n fuck off ...


----------



## UKHG (Sep 29, 2011)

so looks like ime being messed on my cloones so i was thinking

use mine? thers sum nice bottom branches with a node or 2 i think been in flower 3 weeks see prev imges i uploaded

that would be ok no? not gunna use hormone just clingy glass n water ph5.5 rite? no nuites? never done cuttings so crash course


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

most basic method would be this...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/725-how-do-i-clone-marijuana.html





UKRG said:


> so looks like ime being messed on my cloones so i was thinking
> 
> use mine? thers sum nice bottom branches with a node or 2 i think been in flower 3 weeks see prev imges i uploaded
> 
> that would be ok no? not gunna use hormone just clingy glass n water ph5.5 rite? no nuites? never done cuttings so crash course


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

A fat bird walks past a pet shop and a parrot shouts "oi u" she says "what?", the parrot shouts "yer a fat ugly cow" she storms away raging, the next day it happens again so she goes in and tells the owner if it happens again shes telling the police, so the next morning she swaggers by and the parrot shouts "oi you" she says "what?" the parrot shouts "you fuckin know what"


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

pic update on the lil momma t be............. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468350-i-want-cfl-candy-4.html


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

You may not be her first, her last, or her only. She loved before she may love again. But if she loves you now, what else matters? She's not perfect - you aren't either, and the two of you may never be perfect together but if she can make you laugh, cause you to think twice, and admit to being human and making mistakes, hold onto her and give her the most you can. She may not be thinking about you every second of the day, but she will give you a part of her that she knows you can break - her heart. So don't hurt her, don't change her, don't analyze and don't expect more than she can give. Smile when she makes you happy, let her know when she makes you mad, and miss her when she's not there xxx lv u mj


----------



## UKHG (Sep 29, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> most basic method would be this...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/725-how-do-i-clone-marijuana.html


coincindnce or wat as im thinkin of doin mine he comes tonite saYING THER CUT BUT I HAVE TO TAKE 10!
im like no mate 8 so he taking the other 2 AND vegging for me as mine are under 12-12 atm hows that for cushty!!LOL

so yeh the weeds summet with mist in the name purple mist maybe? dunno


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 29, 2011)

filters working a treat kev , connected the old one onto the end of the outlet duct loosly aswell, so theres absolutly no smell leaks now  

thanks alot mate !


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 29, 2011)

well what a crummy night no drink no smoke booooo


----------



## ADoTKWun (Sep 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i want a 3d tv..............


 
i have on its brill..


----------



## ADoTKWun (Sep 29, 2011)

so anyways guys... anyone got any good links for cheap good oz? whats people paying around london...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

i have an oz of petunia's for sale.. real cheap



ADoTKWun said:


> so anyways guys... anyone got any good links for cheap good oz? whats people paying around london...


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 29, 2011)

i can do an oz of horseradishes or spring onions. can have a good price on either


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

pound a punnet...


----------



## nattybongo (Sep 29, 2011)

How about the north east? Getting real hard to find decent herb these days.....


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2011)

3 carrots for a quid or a quick sniff at an old g string.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

mornin uk growers hows things and no probs robbie lad glad i could help a fellow grower out..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2011)

morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

hows things saerimmer


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things saerimmer


not bad mate yourself? just off to work lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

just chillin with a zoot mate watchin the sun cum up other than that not much pal..


----------



## delvite (Sep 30, 2011)

morn rui - saer - kev - mants lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

mornin pal...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

delvite said:


> morn rui - saer - kev - mants lol


lol roll up it ?!?


----------



## delvite (Sep 30, 2011)

gonna pop my - *Ladyburn 1974* is greenhouse _seeds_ fast flowering *indica* - mature and ripe ready for harvest in just 9 weeks. Easy to grow, Ladyburn is labelled as good for beginners.
and - *DNA SOUR CREAM *are the best of both worlds with the classic Haze taste mixing with the high yield of Sour and G13. We don&#8217;t know why anyone would want to ignore *DNA Genetics  Sour Cream*, it&#8217;s a Haze plant with a difference, having Sour nugs all over her. Her *cannabis seeds* produce a heavy yield. The original Sour Diesel cutting was used in combination with the G13 Haze *cannabis seeds* to bring Sour style buds with haze flavour. It is a Sour Creamy blend of Sativa with a dash of Indica. This *DNA Sour Cream* has an amazing mix of Haze n&#8217; Sour. Sourcream is 80% sativa and has an flowering period of 10-12 weeks. Sourcream harvests in October / November.

To get another couple of mothers lol....... cole train cuts will be couple of weeks away and gunna do 1 ww asell al keep the other 11 lol................ so wts the plans for today


----------



## delvite (Sep 30, 2011)

delvite said:


> morn rui - saer - kev - mants lol


 plus 1 = robbie lol mornin m8


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

plans for today are to smoke the day away and sort my plants out what about u


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

morning all


----------



## delvite (Sep 30, 2011)

planning planing m8y..... im getting given a nice, big space i 8 weeks off a friend 3m x 3m so ive gotta do my reading to get it right.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning boyos(said in an Airwave accent) Im off golfing. FFFFFFFFFFFFoooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

wanna go 50/50 lol i already done all the reading and the growing , i could get us a few g's each every 2 month in that space  lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

delvite said:


> planning planing m8y..... im getting given a nice, big space i 8 weeks off a friend 3m x 3m so ive gotta do my reading to get it right.....


200 plant SOG. Average 1oz per plant. Ill get u 32k. Deal?????


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning boyos(said in an Airwave accent) Im off golfing. FFFFFFFFFFFFoooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


faggots game lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 200 plant SOG. Average 1oz per plant. Ill get u 32k. Deal?????


lol great minds think alike ay


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

200 little plants is alot easier that 50 big fuckers and u will get more. I will never grow trees again. Lessons learned


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

mornin rob glad u got it sorted mate..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 200 little plants is alot easier that 50 big fuckers and u will get more. I will never grow trees again. Lessons learned


what do you think is optimal pot size for a sog ?? 6.5ltr ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin rob glad u got it sorted mate..


cheers mate , yeah its bang on , better than its been for about 2 years lol ... normally hide the smell with ona and smellies but psyco is on the next level in stink lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what do you think is optimal pot size for a sog ?? 6.5ltr ?


Perfect m8. Thats my next op. Big SOG. No side branches. Just 1 big cola!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

lollipopping..got a thread on lollipopping..


----------



## delvite (Sep 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning boyos(said in an Airwave accent) Im off golfing. FFFFFFFFFFFFoooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


 watch out ppl..............


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lollipopping..got a thread on lollipopping..



link then lol


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello all!!

Was just wondering if any UK growers could point me in the direction of a good online shop, I have a local grow shop, but don't like the guy, so try not to give him my money, and am a bit doubtful of some Ebay suppliers.

Who have you used, and give good service and price consistantly

Thanks


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

Wheres mantz , my piss taking partner in crime ..... ??


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

Hettyman said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> Was just wondering if any UK growers could point me in the direction of a good online shop, I have a local grow shop, but don't like the guy, so try not to give him my money, and am a bit doubtful of some Ebay suppliers.
> 
> ...



Google Aqua Culture mate ... there great , got 2 shops aswell , a massive showroom type shop in sheffield and a smaller shop in derby . the sheffield shop is amazing if anyone ever has chance to go , its got a massive glass greenhouse using smoke misters, Co2, leds , all the latest gadgets , growing chillis and peppers ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

i'm lurkin' ....



RobbieP said:


> Wheres mantz , my piss taking partner in crime ..... ??


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

basement lighting
progrow
3ch
aquaculture hydro

all decent enough..



Hettyman said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> Was just wondering if any UK growers could point me in the direction of a good online shop, I have a local grow shop, but don't like the guy, so try not to give him my money, and am a bit doubtful of some Ebay suppliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Wheres mantz , my piss taking partner in crime ..... ??


For a second there I thought I was about to get double teamed for asking a stoopid question...

Thanks, I'm browsing that site now... far too many hours to drive to see the shop though


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

nah mate only if ya swagger in here with a handful of posts asking for oz's and clones...



Hettyman said:


> For a second there I thought I was about to get double teamed for asking a stoopid question...
> 
> Thanks, I'm browsing that site now... far too many hours to drive to see the shop though


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

Hettyman said:


> For a second there I thought I was about to get double teamed for asking a stoopid question...
> 
> Thanks, I'm browsing that site now... far too many hours to drive to see the shop though


lol ... you into double teaming ? theres a guy called dura on here sure he'll grab a friend and help you out !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

Hettyman said:


> For a second there I thought I was about to get double teamed for asking a stoopid question...
> 
> Thanks, I'm browsing that site now... far too many hours to drive to see the shop though


we can be piss taking twats with retards ... but everyone in here is just having the crack , just join in or tell us to piss off and go cry to your mummy


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol ... you into double teaming ? theres a guy called dura on here sure he'll grab a friend and help you out !


i just woke up...buzzing in my left ear.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

It's ok, i'm the son of a south london car dealer, banter I can handle


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just woke up...buzzing in my left ear.


speak of the devil ....


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just woke up...buzzing in my left ear.


Take the batteries out when your done then


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i just woke up...buzzing in my left ear.


your wear your batteries out if you fall asleep with ya rabbitt still on


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

i read a journal last night from fuckin page 1 about a grow in hempy buckets .... after 30 pages and a hour or so later the fucking plants turned out male and journal ended ... i was pissed off but too stoned to care, went to bed sad and disapointed , bit like my missus does !


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

souf london.. innit



Hettyman said:


> It's ok, i'm the son of a south london car dealer, banter I can handle


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

i reckon id be doing it wrong if it was in my ear though.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

his rabbit is mains connected... 



RobbieP said:


> your wear your batteries out if you fall asleep with ya rabbitt still on


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i reckon id be doing it wrong if it was in my ear though.


Believe me, i've seen weirder stuff online


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> souf london.. innit


Indeed, but you'll never here me say "innit"


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> his rabbit is mains connected...


converted jack hammer with 110v transformer and nipple clamps ..........


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hettyman said:


> Believe me, i've seen weirder stuff online


by accident or design?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

this weather fuckin sucks donkey dick. i want fuckin rain, snow, high winds and a fuckin serious drop in ambient temps. my fuckin grow room is sitting at 31c. Fuck off Indian summer, im Scottish; I don't fucking like sunshine.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

Seriously... how many bloom boosters available... i'm lost looking online, like a kid in a sweet shop. I'm nearly at week 4 of flower and heard/read it's a good time to boost Cal/Mag and maybe add molasses, any thoughts??

Sorry to tear you away from your chat for a growing question


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> this weather fuckin sucks donkey dick. i want fuckin rain, snow, high winds and a fuckin serious drop in ambient temps. my fuckin grow room is sitting at 31c. Fuck off Indian summer, im Scottish; I don't fucking like sunshine.


I hear that, I just added ventilatoin to my grow room, which was completely fucked by the heat wave, only hitting 28c though luckily


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

Hettyman said:


> Seriously... how many bloom boosters available... i'm lost looking online, like a kid in a sweet shop. I'm nearly at week 4 of flower and heard/read it's a good time to boost Cal/Mag and maybe add molasses, any thoughts??
> 
> Sorry to tear you away from your chat for a growing question



Canna Boost
PK13/14

Used togethor get amazing results .... if your organic i have no idea ...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hettyman said:


> Seriously... how many bloom boosters available... i'm lost looking online, like a kid in a sweet shop. I'm nearly at week 4 of flower and heard/read it's a good time to boost Cal/Mag and maybe add molasses, any thoughts??
> 
> Sorry to tear you away from your chat for a growing question


i personally just used mollasses( well treacle actually) although id probably go for biobizz topmax if it was a soil grow. i cant be fucked with all the complicated shit. i like things nice and simple, thats why i get on well with supersillybilly.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i personally just used mollasses( well treacle actually) although id probably go for biobizz topmax if it was a soil grow. i cant be fucked with all the complicated shit. i like things nice and simple, thats why i get on well with supersillybilly.


I've been using Bio-Bizz Bloom, and Grow for my feeding so far, but I like the treacle idea, nice and simple seems to be the way forward


----------



## delvite (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Canna Boost
> PK13/14
> 
> Used togethor get amazing results .... if your organic i have no idea ...


 second this, av recently had good rusults with these but do your reading..........


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

just checked on the ladies , im getting fucking PH problems AGAIN ! 
iv stopped using tap water and im now using bottled water with the following info ... PH down to 6.0 once nutes are added .... cant stop this !!


----------



## Airwave (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> this weather fuckin sucks donkey dick. i want fuckin rain, snow, high winds and a fuckin serious drop in ambient temps. my fuckin grow room is sitting at 31c. Fuck off Indian summer, im Scottish; I don't fucking like sunshine.


It's getting beyond. I turned off 2 of my 4 lights last night. Had no choice. Over 90f.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

my water is fucking fucked too... i run it through a brita water filter.. comes out even 6...



RobbieP said:


> just checked on the ladies , im getting fucking PH problems AGAIN !
> iv stopped using tap water and im now using bottled water with the following info ... PH down to 6.0 once nutes are added .... cant stop this !!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> just checked on the ladies , im getting fucking PH problems AGAIN !
> iv stopped using tap water and im now using bottled water with the following info ... PH down to 6.0 once nutes are added .... cant stop this !!


I stopped using bottled water after someone suggested that the sulphates in them were essentailly salts and not good for the plants... not sure if they were right or wrong, but it seemed to make sense, and i thought better safe then sorry


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> my water is fucking fucked too... i run it through a brita water filter.. comes out even 6...


i had the same probs with tap water and bottled water though ! so fuck no's .. stressing me now lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

have you tried a filter jug? its a bit of a pain in the ass.. but seems to work for me.



RobbieP said:


> i had the same probs with tap water and bottled water though ! so fuck no's .. stressing me now lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> have you tried a filter jug? its a bit of a pain in the ass.. but seems to work for me.


i think thatsa the next step , im thinking that the tap water and possibly the bottled water has high ppm's and thats the problem , filtering would sort that but i dont have a ppm tested to be 100%


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

i think hettyman might be right... it could well be salt build up causing lockout..



RobbieP said:


> i think thatsa the next step , im thinking that the tap water and possibly the bottled water has high ppm's and thats the problem , filtering would sort that but i dont have a ppm tested to be 100%


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

i have a stream about 2 minutes away do you think bottling some water from there might be better ?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Daily Star - Many benefit claiments spend just 8 minutes a day looking for work.

Coincidently,that is the exact total time of the Jeremy Kyle breaks combined.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds like more effort than the filter lol....



RobbieP said:


> i have a stream about 2 minutes away do you think bottling some water from there might be better ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> sounds like more effort than the filter lol....


yeah but cheaper lol ... rock n roll stopped a weeks wages last week cus i was late to sign .. nobs ...


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yeah but cheaper lol ... rock n roll stopped a weeks wages last week cus i was late to sign .. nobs ...


been there before mate thats why im now on sick as an alcoholic. i visit the doc once a month and he gives me a line and thats it. they ask u to go to a medical (which u WILL fail!) and then u put in an appeal which will take at least 6 months due to the fuckin enormous back log during which time the continue paying you and u just sit on your ass watching the telly and smoking doobies.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

I rang the doctor and said "my wife has been hit by a golf ball"

He said "Where?"

I said "Between the first and second hole"

He said "That doesn't leave much room to operate..."


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

The difference between the three Celtic races is that the Scot keeps the sabbath and everything he can lay his hands on; the Welshman prays on his knees on sunday and everyone else the rest of the week: while the Irishman doesn't know what he wants, but he'll fight to the death for it.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

The lecturer was proud of his ancestry, and he didn't conceal it from his County Cork audience. 
'I was born an Englishman; I live as an Englishman, and I hope to die an Englishman.'
'Yerra', came a loud voice from the back of the hall, 'Have you no ambition in ye at all?'


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

What's the difference between choice and choose?

Choice is a decision you make and Choose is what Mexicans wear on their feet


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Why were there only 5,000 mexican soldiers at the battle of Alamo?

They only had 2 vans.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought a new computer last week from Mexico.

Fucking thing's been stuck in sleep mode for days.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 30, 2011)

Sneaking across the U.S border with your 19 brothers and sisters isn't enough? You have to emigrate to the uk thread too?

Then again, my grass could do with a nice trim.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Sneaking across the U.S border with your 19 brothers and sisters isn't enough? You have to emigrate to the uk thread too?
> 
> Then again, my grass could do with a nice trim.


 ahah--no 


Pay attention to dura, he's got the idea, Jock that he is lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

and proud of it mate.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Texan - a Mexican who ran out of petrol going to Oklahoma.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love cats.
I see them as less-intelligent foreign small hairy lazy humans.
Or Mexicans for short.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone from lancashire here


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> anyone from lancashire here


would they admit it?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

A Scots boy came home from school and told his mother he had been given a part in the school play.
"Wonderful," says the mother. "What part is it?"
The boy says, "I play the part of the Scottish husband!"
The mother scowls and says, "Go back and tell your teacher you want a speaking part.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> anyone from lancashire here


yeah you kev............


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

In a Scottish classroom, the teacher asks a student, "If you have 5 pounds, and I ask you to borrow 2, how many pounds do you have left?" 
"5."


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Learn how to speak a new language:Scottish.

It's a mixture of English and alcohol.

You drink a pint and end each sentence with bastard.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

An Englishman, an Irishman, and a Scotsman walk into a pub and each buy a pint of Guinness. Just as they were about to enjoy their creamy beverage a fly landed in each of their pints and became stuck in the thick head.

The Englishman pushed his beer away from him in disgust.

The Irishman fished the offending fly out of his beer and continued drinking it as if nothing had happened.

The Scotsman too, picked the fly out of his drink, held it out over the beer and then started yelling: "SPIT IT OUT, SPIT IT OUT YOU BASTARD!!!"


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone else i meant lol..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> anyone from lancashire here


 used to see a bird from bolton, spent alot of time round those ways ... walkden manchester , oldham .. etc .. used to shop at that supermarket next to reebok stadium .. asda i think ??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

Jock was digging peat at his croft when a passing American tourist asks, "How much land do you have here?"​ "About two acres" Jock replies.​ "You know back home it takes me a day to drive around my ranch !" the American boasts.​ "Aye", says Jock " I once had a car like that."​


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've just been to the wedding of a Scottish girl and a Jewish man. When the Best Man got the ring out of his pocket, all of his loose change fell onto the floor between the two families. 

10 minutes later, the police turned up with riot shields.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2011)

I must warn you that i'm schooled in the Scottish martial art of FUCKYOU which consists of head butting and kicking people on the floor!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

One misty Scottish morning a man was driving down from Wick to Inverness. Suddenly out of the mist, a huge red-haired highlander steps into the middle of the road. The man is about six foot three and like a walking wardrobe. He has a huge red beard and despite the wind, mist and near freezing temperatures, is wearing only his kilt and a tweed shirt. At the roadside there also stands a young woman. She is absolutely beautiful - slim, shapely, fair complexion.. ..... heartstopping. The car driver's attention is dragged from the girl when the highlander opens the car door and drags him from the seat onto the road. "Right, you" he shouts, "I want you to masturbate", "but......" stammers the driver, "Now...or I'll bloody kill you" So the driver turns his back on the girl, drops his trousers and starts to masturbate. Thinking of the girl on the roadside this only takes a few seconds. "Right" says the highlander "Do it again!" "but....." says the driver. "Now...." So the driver does it again. "Right do it again" demands the highlander. This goes on for nearly two hours. The driver has cramps in both arms, he has rubbed himself raw, and despite the mist and wind, has collapsed in a sweating jibbering heap on the ground, unable to walk. "Do it again" says the highlander. "I just can't anymore - you'll just have to kill me", whimpers the man. The highlander looks down at the pathetic heap slumped on the roadside. "All right" he says, "NOW you can give my daughter a lift to Inverness."


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Somebody once asked me what the best thing about being on holidays?

I replied "The smile on peoples faces when I tell them I'm Scottish, not English."


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Back at the start of the world God and Jesus are designing earth
Jesus turns to god and says 'Dad, what are you going to make Scotland like?
'It'll be great son' God replies, 'A land of high mountains and deep valleys, there will be rivers and lochs full of trout and salmon, there will be herds of deer running over fields of purple heather. It'll be brilliant country'
Jesus said to God don't you think you're being far too generous to the Scots?
To which God replies, 'Aye, but wait till you see the shite i'm giving them for neighbours.'


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

An Englishman is driving through a village whilst in holiday in Ireland. As he drives past the horse troughs in the centre of the village, he notices a crazy looking old Paddy fishing in one of the troughs. Into the water he's dangling a piece of string which is tied to an old broom stick. The Englishman decides to poke fun at the dumb Mick so he stops, reverses and calls out form the car window: "You caught anything yet?" Without bothering to look up, the old bloke says: "Aye, and you'd be the fifth today."


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;GvWRIHS8xag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvWRIHS8xag[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

How temperature affects the mind!

40 degrees - Californians shiver uncontrollably.
People in Scotland sunbathe.

35 degrees - Italian cars won't start.
People in Scotland drive with the windows down.

20 degrees - Floridians wear coats, gloves, and wool hats.
People in Scotland throw on a T-shirt.

15 degrees - Californians begin to evacuate the state.
People in Scotland go swimming in the sea.

0 degrees - New York landlords turn the heat on.
People in Scotland have a last BBQ before it gets cold.

-10 degrees - People in Miami are extinct.
People in Scotland lick flagpoles.

-20 degrees - Californians all now live in Mexico.
People in Scotland throw on a light jacket.

-80 degrees - Polar bears begin to evacuate the Arctic.
Scottish Boy Scouts postpone winter survival excercise until it gets cold enough.

-100 degrees - Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
People in Scotland wear a vest and pull down their ear flaps.

-173 degrees - Ethyl alcohol freezes.
People in Scotland are angry 'cos they can't thaw their whisky kegs.

-297 degrees - Microbial life starts to grind to a halt.
Scottish cows complain of farmers with cold hands.

-460 degrees - ALL atomic motion stops.
People in Scotland start saying "A bit hill billy ... eh?"

-500 degrees - Hell freezes over.
Scottish people support England in the World Cup


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

50 pure dead giveaways that you are Scottish 

1.Scattered showers with outbreaks of sunshine and a cold northerly wind, is your idea of good weather.

2.The only sausage you like is square.

3.You were forced to do Scottish country dancing every year at high school.

4.You have a wide knowledge of local words, and know: Numpty is an idiot, Aye is yes, Aye right is No, Auldjin is someone over 40, and Baltic is cold. 

5.You have an irrational need to eat anything from the chippy, as long as its deep fried Haggis, pizza, white pudding, sausage, fish, chicken and battered Mars Bars. 

6.You used to love destroying your teeth with Penny Dainties, Wham Bars, Cola Cubes, and Soor Plooms. 

7.You always greet people by talking about the weather. 

8.Even if you normally hate the Proclaimers, Runrig, Caledonia, Deacon Blue, Big Country, etc, you still love it when they are played in a club abroad. (in fact you'll probably ask the DJ to play it) 

9.You have an enormous feeling of dread, even when Scotlandplay a diddy team. 

10.You are proud that Scotlandhas the highest number of alcohol and smoking deaths in Europe. 

11.You used to watch Glen Michael's Cartoon Cavalcade on a Sunday Afternoon with his lamp Paladdin. 

12.You got Oor Wullie and The Broons books Every Christmas. 

13.You only enjoy Weirs Way on the telly, when you are pissed. 

14.You are able to recognise the regional dilect, (Glasgow) "Awright pal, gonie gies a wee swatcha yir paper nat, Cheers, magic pal. (Aberdeen) Fitlike Loon? Furryboots ya bin up tae? fair few quines in the night, min. (Inverness) Ah-eee right enuffff! How's you keeeepeeeen? 

15.You know the police are about to arrive when you hear someone shout Errapolis. 

16.You have witnessed a "Square Go"

17.You know that when you are asked which School you attended they really mean, "Are you Catholic or Proddy?" 

18.You have eaten the following: Mince and Tatties, Cullen Skink, Tunnocks Teacakes, Snowballs and Caramel Wafers, Porage, Macaroon Bar, Baxters Soup, Scotch Pie, Oatcakes. 

19.A Jakey has ask you for 10p for a cuppa tea. 

20.You wait at the shop counter for 1p change. 

21.You know that the right response to you dancing? "is you askin?" followed by "am askin" and finally then "am dancin". 

22.You associated sawdust with vomit, coz the "jannie" always, used to pour it over sick in school. 

23.You lose all respect for a groom who doesn't wear a kilt. 

24.You don't do shopping, you "go for the messages." 

25.You're on a bus and the drunk picks you to sit next to. 

26.You are able to conduct a 20 minute phone call using three words only,-- Awright, aye, and naw. 

27.When you refuse the offer of a drink, you hear, "You no well?" 

28.You have heard the following: 

You canny fling pieces oot a 20 storey flat, 

700 hungry weans'll testify to that, 

If its butter, cheese or jelly, 

If the breed is plain or pan, 

The chances o' it reachin earth, 

Are ninety nine tae wan. 

29. You know that going to a party means bringin a Kerry oot. 

30.Your holiday in Benidorm is ruined when you hear there is a heatwave back home. 

31.Scotlandgo 2-0 up against the French, and you immediately think, getting beat 3-2 was no a bad result. 

32.You can pronounce: McConnochie, Ecclefechan, Milngavie, and Kirkcaldy. 

33.You love deep fried Pizza. 

34.You cant pass a Kebab shop after being at the pub. 

35.You are used to four seasons in one day. (winter, winter, autumn, winter) 

36.You can fall when drunk and not spill your drink. 

37.You see people wearing shellsuits with Burberry accessories, and think 'thats class'. 

38.You measure distance in minutes. 

39.You understand Rab C. Nesbitt. 

40.You go to Saltcoats because you think its abroad. 

41.You can make a whole sentence using only swear words. 

42.You know what haggis is made with, but you still enjoy it. 

43.You know someone who planned their wedding around the football fixtures. 

44.You have been to a wedding and the football results have been announced in church. 

45.You are not surprised to find one shop selling ALL of the following: Pizzas, Nappies, Fags, Curries, Milk, Paint, Shoes etc. 

46.Your seaside home has Calor gas under it. 

47.You know that Irn-Bru is a good hang over cure. 

48.You could swear before you could count. 

49.You would 'nut' a terrorist if they tried to bomb your Airport. 

50.You are truly Scottish when you understand the following- How's it hingin?, clatty, boggin', cludgie, Bawheid, bawbag, and double nougat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

Awrite guys, just back fae golf. Played shite yet again. There was a guy here looking for bloom boosters. The best Ive used is Overdrive, pricey but well worth it. The only thing good about the English, is shafting their woman. English tarts all seem to love a bit of Scottish prime meat. Hows your temps Dura, its clamy as fuck here


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

Best thing about the scottish is raping their women......they actually thank you for it...........fat ugly sweaty ginger cunts, and thier faces are fuckin ruff too!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

Evenin billy hows tings???


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

There fucking awrite Pukka. Ive got dinner with the girls mum and dad then down to my m8's who wants to do a grow and we are going to build his room. This will entail lots of White powder, whisky and weed. All the W's. lol Hows u m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2011)

Sound geeze, im off to put me cheque in bank then im gunna get me sen soom booze fuck nos what, just a queit 1 tonight with the mrs............................sounds like its gunna get messy for you latez tho lol.......................speak to ya sunday lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2011)

It always gets messy. lol You should try that Sarvana cider fae South Africa. Well good


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

Needing backup lads !! 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471652-can-someone-please-offer-some-3.html


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Awrite guys, just back fae golf. Played shite yet again. There was a guy here looking for bloom boosters. The best Ive used is Overdrive, pricey but well worth it. The only thing good about the English, is shafting their woman. English tarts all seem to love a bit of Scottish prime meat. Hows your temps Dura, its clamy as fuck here


fuckin murder mate, sittin at 32c, thats with 2 extractors, a clip fan and an oscillating one. and it was sittin like that at fuckin midnite last nite.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Needing backup lads !!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/471652-can-someone-please-offer-some-3.html


was that what you were lookin for?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> was that what you were lookin for?


 made me laugh .. the twats still going though .. america grows the best weed apparently so there better at giving advice and he demands respect lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

only problem is i gotta watch myself with yank wind ups, ive pulled 2 infractions so far becoz of it, i went on a rant about them deserving the twin towers becoz they had been financing the IRA for years
, as you can probably imagine it was a lot more brutal than just that, i really let fuckin rip, i was pissed and angry about sumthing so i just went off on one. my sense of humour tends towards the very dark at times.....


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

looks like its sticking around until mon-tues 



dura72 said:


> fuckin murder mate, sittin at 32c, thats with 2 extractors, a clip fan and an oscillating one. and it was sittin like that at fuckin midnite last nite.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> looks like its sticking around until mon-tues


it was supposed to rain up here in the afternoon but its still fuckin warm and clammy, i hate this kinda of weather, im just not built for it, gimme snow and rain anytime , im fuckin used to that.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

well... i finally ordered my 600w kit ... been waiting long enough...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> well... i finally ordered my 600w kit ... been waiting long enough...



mantz your comment made me laugh on that thread


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

aye mantz, succinctly put. no point in wasting words old pal.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;sqFLsza1RW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqFLsza1RW4[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i think thatsa the next step , im thinking that the tap water and possibly the bottled water has high ppm's and thats the problem , filtering would sort that but i dont have a ppm tested to be 100%


 go to google and type in: water p.h. level (insert your town name) then 1 of the first few links will be the council n water board websites and they will have all the info you need on the water in your area


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> well... i finally ordered my 600w kit ... been waiting long enough...


snap...........just ordered one too


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

lumatek dimmable>?



del66666 said:


> snap...........just ordered one too


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> lumatek dimmable>?


nah i thought my lumatek was playing up so bought a maxi dig ballast...then found was nothing wrong so bought a tent and all the kit to set someone else up and we split the goods each harvest......looking to the future cause never know how hard this government are going to make it..money is needed....already got a 250, 400 and 600 lumatek...good stuff


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

ahhhh, happy days. just sittin at the keyboard, pint of cider to the left of me, lines of charlie to the right......now if every cunt pays their tic money ahm fuckin laffin.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

don't them confused.. next you'll be sniffing cider with a mouthful of charlie..



dura72 said:


> ahhhh, happy days. just sittin at the keyboard, pint of cider to the left of me, lines of charlie to the right......now if every cunt pays their tic money ahm fuckin laffin.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> don't them confused.. next you'll be sniffing cider with a mouthful of charlie..


anhve done worse....oh god, ahve done worse....came home one nite, decided i wasnt wasted enuff but the only thing in the house was amatryptilene anti-depressants...so mortar and pestle'd then a nice fat blue(??) line....ah swear to god in all my life ive never felt pain like it, rolling about my kitchen clutching my face almost screaming, total agony, then......blackness....woke up next morning in bed....no fuckin idea how i managed it.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> anhve done worse....oh god, ahve done worse....came home one nite, decided i wasnt wasted enuff but the only thing in the house was amatryptilene anti-depressants...so mortar and pestle'd then a nice fat blue(??) line....ah swear to god in all my life ive never felt pain like it, rolling about my kitchen clutching my face almost screaming, total agony, then......blackness....woke up next morning in bed....no fuckin idea how i managed it.


you ever bombed charlie mate?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

lol... i had a couple bad one's too.. a memorable one was me and a mate always used to get a couple of g's each.. we'd usually split a g into two lines and race 'em to get us started..
we were sitting in his car.. sniffed it up.. but i had been drinking clear rum all day .. with nothing to eat.. back drop hit me and it all decided to come back up... i puked on the side of the road.. but it was just like clear almost bile like... but when i looked down i could see all the back drop just lying there.. i was fukken smashed.. so i was like fuck it... got down and sniffed it back up ... haha..

yum


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> anhve done worse....oh god, ahve done worse....came home one nite, decided i wasnt wasted enuff but the only thing in the house was amatryptilene anti-depressants...so mortar and pestle'd then a nice fat blue(??) line....ah swear to god in all my life ive never felt pain like it, rolling about my kitchen clutching my face almost screaming, total agony, then......blackness....woke up next morning in bed....no fuckin idea how i managed it.


 those amatriptyline things are wickid , i gave up weed for abit and used to cain them to help me sleep ... 3 of them was the only thing that shut my body down from some nasty orange phet i once tried also


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

another good one was i was out of coke once so i crushed up shit loads of ephadrine ... that stuff fuckin deadly , throat killed , nose killes , heart was going 300 a sec ..... had to snort some stella to help my nose ... not fun ! lol got smashed though


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

who has bombed charlie?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh you silly billies. 

[youtube]PmItdzzxIgI[/youtube]
hehe


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

not me ... you tried it del ?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> not me ... you tried it del ?


yes mate and it beats smoking, snorting, rocking............lasts loads and gets you right off yer tits


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate and it beats smoking, snorting, rocking............lasts loads and gets you right off yer tits


cool next time i get some im gonna try it then pmsl !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

any ways del you can get stuffed you never returned my pm's  lol .............................................





ya ' alright really


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

it seems like i may be getting some shrooms in the near future... its been quite awhile since i had 'em... 
i seem to be turning into a fucking hippie again.. had some lucy a few weeks back.. really enjoying the hallucinogens again these days

[video=youtube;6sdmzzD_MTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sdmzzD_MTU[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> lol... i had a couple bad one's too.. a memorable one was me and a mate always used to get a couple of g's each.. we'd usually split a g into two lines and race 'em to get us started..
> we were sitting in his car.. sniffed it up.. but i had been drinking clear rum all day .. with nothing to eat.. back drop hit me and it all decided to come back up... i puked on the side of the road.. but it was just like clear almost bile like... but when i looked down i could see all the back drop just lying there.. i was fukken smashed.. so i was like fuck it... got down and sniffed it back up ... haha..
> 
> yum


I could see that.
One fine weekend I wanted to get loaded so I went got a few xannys (xanax,benzos). Picked them up, stuck them in the cup holder in the car and drove home. When I got home I stuck my hand down to get my pill and it came back wet. When I looked down, they had dissolved in what looked to be a combination of old soda, coffee, lint, ashes, food crumbs and other miscellaneous...things. So I did what any good drug addict would do. I got a straw and slurped it up and to make sure I got it all I pured some water in it a got the rest.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone use highland skins here?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you ever bombed charlie mate?


what's 'bombed' btw. ive never heard that phrase before.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

swallowed.. wrap it up in a skin or cap and down the hatch



dura72 said:


> what's 'bombed' btw. ive never heard that phrase before.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> any ways del you can get stuffed you never returned my pm's  lol .............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ya ' alright really


i know............i sometimes think i will but then i get to tired........stoned...........leave me alone im old...........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> swallowed.. wrap it up in a skin or cap and down the hatch


do a quarter of a g in a paper....half a g at the very most if memory serves me right....pretty sure thats about right...........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

been a long time........


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> swallowed.. wrap it up in a skin or cap and down the hatch[/QUOTE
> oh, yeah its the same expression up here then but ive never heard of any1 doin it with coke, just speed or 'e', ive done it with them often enuff. cant see the point of doin it wi charlie though, surely its gonna take yonks to hit u and probably make u puke.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> mantiszn said:
> 
> 
> > swallowed.. wrap it up in a skin or cap and down the hatch[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey people who thinks this baby needs re potting?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> View attachment 1813850View attachment 1813849Hey people who thinks this baby needs re potting?


looks like its stretching too much


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 30, 2011)

yeh i kno nt sure y tho as i moved the light alot closer abt a week ago if nt lnger


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> yeh i kno nt sure y tho as i moved the light alot closer abt a week ago if nt lnger


if your only using a cfl you can have the light almost ontop of the seedling , about 4-5cm away just keep moving it as it grows , if that seedling was half that hight it would still be quite stretched. when you repot it try to get it as deep as you can and cover some stem up otherwise your plant will tip over and maybe snap the stem. dont worry you should be fine


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 30, 2011)

would u say it needs repottin now? and fank u


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> would u say it needs repottin now? and fank u


if uv got the space then any time that u can see roots out the bottom of the pot then u re-pot to sumthin bigger, it allows ur plant more root space and therefore it'll grow better....................simples.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

hard to say , i repot when there is enough root structure , if its been in that cup more than a few weeks you should be ok to repot


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

hows the sniff n cider dura?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

its sound, ahm kinda fried mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

i just skinned a oil spliff up so it might be me over in 10 min lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> anhve done worse....oh god, ahve done worse....came home one nite, decided i wasnt wasted enuff but the only thing in the house was amatryptilene anti-depressants...so mortar and pestle'd then a nice fat blue(??) line....ah swear to god in all my life ive never felt pain like it, rolling about my kitchen clutching my face almost screaming, total agony, then......blackness....woke up next morning in bed....no fuckin idea how i managed it.


I've sniffed MDMA crystals a few times stings the fuck out of the inside of your skull and only half your head the side you snort it on, not good


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've sniffed MDMA crystals a few times stings the fuck out of the inside of your skull and only half your head the side you snort it on, not good


done that too, bout 4 or 5 years ago i was shiffting anything that earned a quid . me and the wicked witch were sat having a beer and i pulled the mdma out, cracked a bit and added it to a very small line of white. so i sniffed it and just monged. she hauled me for it the next day 'you were wasted you useless cunt , that was no fun for me..blah,blah.blah.fuckin blah'...........i had NO fuckin idea what the daft boot was babbling about.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> done that too, bout 4 or 5 years ago i was shiffting anything that earned a quid . me and the wicked witch were sat having a beer and i pulled the mdma out, cracked a bit and added it to a very small line of white. so i sniffed it and just monged. she hauled me for it the next day 'you were wasted you useless cunt , that was no fun for me..blah,blah.blah.fuckin blah'...........i had NO fuckin idea what the daft boot was babbling about.


Same happened to me my mate tucked me up on my B/day mad night that was off my nut driving down my mates road in Cardiff 1 am Sunday morning in my other mates car, i must of triggered the alarm on the fob when getting in because as we came to the corner the alarm started going off my mate looked up and there was a white van coming towards us he's got 2 parcels with large amounts of money in them we thought we were busted for sure until the van passed by lol


----------



## hazeylady (Sep 30, 2011)

I av luked at the bottom of the plant there isnt alot of root there jst 1 root lukin lyk a centipede lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

mornin uk growers hows things this mornin...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

morning kev, morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

mornin hows things...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

all gd mate, been up with baby since 630 so were jus sitting having a cuddle on the sofa watching cbeebies an having a cuppa, well we were im on the pc now lol, hows you n everyone else today?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

been better mate thats for sure


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

morning all,im sound.I have just started with a new company and i dont have to work weekends !!!!!!!!! I am at a bit of a lost end to be honest?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> morning all,im sound.I have just started with a new company and i dont have to work weekends !!!!!!!!! I am at a bit of a lost end to be honest?


same here mate, went from working 6-7days a week on the agency to mon-fri working for the company direct an even though im doing 1-2 days less im on more money lmao, not used to having weekends off though, this is prob the first time in bout 10 years ive not worked weekends or 2 jobs at once


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> been better mate thats for sure


 
wats up mate?


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

And what is good as well is the thick bastards have given me a company van and fuel card without a tracker on it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryanboydlfc (Oct 1, 2011)

yo bro am from the north west uk try blackpool stoned on a sunny day best thing ever its to relaxing


----------



## del66666 (Oct 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> same here mate, went from working 6-7days a week on the agency to mon-fri working for the company direct an even though im doing 1-2 days less im on more money lmao, not used to having weekends off though, this is prob the first time in bout 10 years ive not worked weekends or 2 jobs at once


2 jobs greedy bastard......still someone needs to pay taxes for all those dole bums.........


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

morning ryan im north west uk myself,thats not a bad idea at all blackpool.Might have a spliff then go through that haunted house and end up in the middle of that boozer.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

Mornin all another day of gettin burned by scaff tubes it is lol cut a nice fat bud from lower growth yesterday for the lads at work today so should b fun lmfao!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> And what is good as well is the thick bastards have given me a company van and fuel card without a tracker on it !!!!!!!!!!!!


same as me funnily enough, only drawback is im not allowed to take the van home


----------



## ryanboydlfc (Oct 1, 2011)

im new to this and i havn't grown yet.. any good tips cheap starters? n what will help me avoid a raid? only want to do enough for my own smoke only about 2 or 3 any tips good tips? \v/ FREE THE STICKY GREEN SHIT! \v/ had enough of waiting for it to get delivered it takes the piss, and its not healthy waiting in shady dark allyways when your high lol


----------



## ryanboydlfc (Oct 1, 2011)

im new to this and i havn't grown yet.. any good tips cheap starters? n what will help me avoid a raid? only want to do enough for my own smoke only about 2 or 3 any tips good tips? \v/ FREE THE STICKY GREEN SHIT! \v/ had enough of waiting for it to get delivered it takes the piss, and its not healthy waiting in shady dark allyways when your high lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

fuck me the spambots are back


----------



## del66666 (Oct 1, 2011)

does not compute....here my first grow....hi all ok .................here my first grow.............hi all ok


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

ryanboydlfc said:


> n what will help me avoid a raid?


keeping ur mouth shut and dont take the piss with lighting(heat) like dont be thinking oh lets go get 34 1000 watt aballsts for ur wardrobe u know wat i mean?g

and dude u know itel take 10 weeks all been good?

good seed supllier
10 litre pots(local plant shop OR sum1s garden)
ph up/down liquid(ebay)
ph metre(ebay)
rockwool cubes and/or clay balls (clay balls are much cheaper)(ebay)
get some cfls like the dual spektrumo nes on ebay for 19.99 each OR get a little ballast id say 600watt(ebay)

get ur plant food i recommend vialink max A and B sam with bloom (ebay)
and finally gods good grace
good look )


del66666 said:


> 2 jobs greedy bastard......still someone needs to pay taxes for all those dole bums.........



yo nerd not all of us who dont work are dole bums me for instance im diasbled thanx u very much grrrr i paid more taxes when i worked for 6 yrs than most do in a lifetime of working so ive easrned my respite


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

well scotland seem to be mashing the english in the rugby hahahhaha.. good.

and trololololololol below.. del ya fucking nerd LOL



UKRG said:


> yo nerd not all of us who dont work are dole bums me for instance im diasbled thanx u very much grrrr i paid more taxes when i worked for 6 yrs than most do in a lifetime of working so ive easrned my respite


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 1, 2011)

Come on Scotland, fuck these English up. How is everycunt?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

glorious fucking morning... i may just have to go do something today..



supersillybilly said:


> Come on Scotland, fuck these English up. How is everycunt?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 1, 2011)

Ive got an action packed day. Setting up, not one but 2 grow rooms. Started last night but got sniffed and drunk.lol 

Del ya fucking nerd. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

well scotland just fukked that up :/


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 1, 2011)

Another glorious defeat.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

snatching defeat fron the jaws of victory....



supersillybilly said:


> Another glorious defeat.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Rather peachy day so true to form i will most likely manage to achieve absolutely nothing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

anyone up to much today? im taking baby swimming with the g/f n her missus then off for lunch somewhere after


----------



## del66666 (Oct 1, 2011)

UKRG said:


> keeping ur mouth shut and dont take the piss with lighting(heat) like dont be thinking oh lets go get 34 1000 watt aballsts for ur wardrobe u know wat i mean?g
> 
> and dude u know itel take 10 weeks all been good?
> 
> ...


ok guess its just me thats a dole bum then...........living the life of riley


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like hard work fella. I've so far managed to avoid a phone call, and just about shake this hangover off. No friends or hobbies means i have no commitments  think i'll have a bath. Tempted to take a tenner and buy a train ticket to a totally random destination.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got an action packed day. Setting up, not one but 2 grow rooms. Started last night but got sniffed and drunk.lol
> 
> Del ya fucking nerd. lol


been called some things but a nerd lol..............now get out there and earn me some more benefits cause i need a holiday......getting bored sitting at home


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

i'm gonna grill me some meat over some coals..


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

sounds good that rantazzaman


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> anyone up to much today? im taking baby swimming with the g/f n her missus then off for lunch somewhere after


not a lot just spam attacking a shitty website


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 1, 2011)

away down the hydro shop to see what i can but,thinks a new hydro bble pot.thinking also of changing from ionics to ghe but my girl thinks i should stick to what i know for the xmas crop????


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> away down the hydro shop to see what i can but,thinks a new hydro bble pot.thinking also of changing from ionics to ghe but my girl thinks i should stick to what i know for the xmas crop????



yeh for a xams crop stik to what u know i would even tho i dont know shit


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Is your girl saying that because christmas crop should be guaranteed so it'll be nice and smokey or is she saying that because bigger the christmas crop the bigger her collection of january sale handbags and shoes?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

UKRG said:


> not a lot just spam attacking a shitty website


 
ooh do tell, quite like the stories behind stuff like that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/occupylondon anyone seen/heard about this?


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ooh do tell, quite like the stories behind stuff like that lol


well heres the spam script
http://pastebin.com/meMy9DWs

heres the site
http://extratorrent.com/

we have been doing it for aover a yr used to be a gr8 site now its just plain bollox pakis taken over n allsorts one rule for them and another for us its bs WE made that fukjing site and now theyve trashed it

ive had a ongoing battle with a admin over ther hes a link to my acount LOL sum funny shit

heres my old act

http://extratorrent.com/profile/don/

LOL we have serioulsy fucked that site up ddos attacks the works we have made that many ids just about every free vpn ip is blocked ohhh sum funny shit lmao

even a facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/groups/159426560794991/


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 1, 2011)

Ill stick to what i know,best for xmas sake too


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

Just got back from Lancashire,im gonna be filling some 11 litre pots up i think.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

oh got the jorge cevnatis or water hes called 3 disk set on growing hydro soil dwc the wokrs anyone wats them lemmi know il give u link to donwload from my server


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 2 jobs greedy bastard......still someone needs to pay taxes for all those dole bums.........


morning all, did sum1 says my name????


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

i feel fuckin rough, fuckin Strongbow and coke. my heads pounding.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 1, 2011)

There was a police helicopter hovering over the estate for 40 mins earlier. He'd go to one part, stop and turn 360 degrees veery slowly. Then move on to another part and do the same thing again. As if he's scanning with the flir.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuck off indian summer ma fuckin temps are through the bastarding roof


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

i've heard they somehow scan for tv feeds to check licenses or summat too.. may be garbage though.. who knows..



Airwave said:


> There was a police helicopter hovering over the estate for 40 mins earlier. He'd go to one part, stop and turn 360 degrees veery slowly. Then move on to another part and do the same thing again. As if he's scanning with the flir.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

Strongbow and coke,what a great mixture ! reminds me when i was single and actually had a fucking life.Now im a pipe and slippers man,and i dont mean crack pipe before you say.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

enjoy them seedlings mate


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

? and more than 10 other random characters



kevin murphy said:


> enjoy them seedlings mate


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

You heard all the adverts on the radio etc of late trying to convince students to buy TV license for their laptops  fucking bozo's, but chances are folk will start buying em as they're too thick to actually read a piece of legistlation and work out what is really what.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

nice one kev,got em in the garden getting some free light before i put them under 18/6 later.Cant wait to see them when finished,they have got a good review in most cases. cheers


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Well that's half the day gone and so far i've extracted myself from bed and moved to the beanbag at the end of said bed.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

That fucking helicopter is out again,i thought fucking pigs couldnt fly?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

ive achieved the making of a cheese sandwich and ahm now considering the 6 litres of cider thats in the fridge


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

UKRG said:


> oh got the jorge cevnatis or water hes called 3 disk set on growing hydro soil dwc the wokrs anyone wats them lemmi know il give u link to donwload from my server


yeah ill have it if ya dont mind mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well that's half the day gone and so far i've extracted myself from bed and moved to the beanbag at the end of said bed.


going good so far then lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty colours


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

that the BR ttt?


went to the store... they're already stocking up fucking mince pies..


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 1, 2011)

can any one help me guys dunno whats wrong qwith her she not sieing is she uk first time grower 

http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums/j407/skanydee/new%20pics/


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Skanydee said:


> can any one help me guys dunno whats wrong qwith her she not sieing is she uk first time grower
> 
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums/j407/skanydee/new%20pics/


.................................................................................................................. what?


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

can you re type the question please,i may be able to help if i can understand the question.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that the BR ttt?
> 
> 
> went to the store... they're already stocking up fucking mince pies..


Aye, one male, one female 











They've had the mince pies out for months and months around here. Christmas pisses me off, such a joke of a day.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

Just had to add another 4" intake to keep the temps down,roll on winter i say.I cant stand fucking hot weather,my bird loves it she lays there like a fucking lizard.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

I ordered a load of bubble wrap off eBay today.

Just to see what it gets delivered in.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

My girlfriend thought that the water in a camels hump was for the guy on its back to drink??????? Got to love scouse birds havent ya.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> all gd mate, been up with baby since 630 so were jus sitting having a cuddle on the sofa watching cbeebies an having a cuppa, well we were im on the pc now lol, hows you n everyone else today?


thats normally how my day starts and i slowly get closer n closer to pc lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

I was just chatting to a bloke in the pub.

He said, "What have you been up to today?"

I said, "I've spent the whole day shagging the missus."

He said, "You lucky bastard, I've been at work all day."

I said, "I know, she told me."


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

The wife and me were shagging away for about an hour solid last night when she said, "What's up can't you think of anyone either?"


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

I like my women like I like my Travelodges

Cheap, dirty and behind bushes on the outskirts of towns


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

a farmer in yorkshire see's a bloke drinking from his stream and shouts 'ay up cock,you dont wanna drink that its full of cow piss and shite,bloke replies 'speak slower im from pakistan' farmer replies 'oh i see,.... use....2 .....hands....and ...you...wont...spill.....any.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

a cork lad takes his girlfriend home to meet his parents,he introduces her to his dad and says 'this is a amanda',father jumps up and replies 'its a fuckin whaa'


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, one male, one female
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing +rep


----------



## Airwave (Oct 1, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> a cork lad takes his girlfriend home to meet his parents,he introduces her to his dad and says 'this is a amanda',father jumps up and replies 'its a fuckin whaa'


I lol'd.

...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

They are slightly pretty. I've a BSB x casey at the back of the cab that looks like it might throw out some nice purple as well 

Fuck the sunshine making me feel guilty and that lot, i'll continue to sit in the dark wasting my weekend thankyou!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Patrick : Mum, I've got the biggest cock at nursery school, is that because I'm a big boy?

Mum: No, it because you're 28 and retarded. Now watch before you slever your spaghetti down your new Celtic top.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah ill have it if ya dont mind mate


tried sending u smg bro but ur inbox is full inbox me or summet il give u the links and password u need


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Two male drivers at a mini roundabout, both arrive at same time opposite sides - one flashes his lights other thanks him and they're off.

Two women same circumstances. Traffic Jam.

Two women same circumstances but both on the rag...Carnage.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

well just got bak from feeding ducks at leeds armouries in leeds(obv) lol fukin hot to walk ther so we got bus and hot wen we got ther man indian summers eh!

fukin little en tho constanlty just trying to jump in river wtf fearless or wat!!LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol, hot it was, i walked 30 minutes into town with a joint, wandered around for 2 hours bought a pack of papers and some pick n mix and walked home with another joint. Very productive afternoon.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

evening all, enjoying a nice bottle of ale n having a J, good times , how is everyone tonight?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

nom nom......


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

it hasnt even been that hot here today , thursday n friday where loads hotter ....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

pissed off! ive bloody well stashed 6g of coke sumwhere and i cant fuckin find the damn stuff....my girl fucked off earlier on the pretence of going to the shop and left me wae ma wee boy , ma fuckin phone hasny stopped ringing from my suppliers wantin cash and the usual suspects are fuckin late payin their bills........thank fuck ahve got cider.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> nom nom......


looks great...shame about the shoes.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

And the umbrella was for..?  

That looks damned good, would kill some potato salad right abouts now


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

A boy was in a science class learning about sexually transmitted infections.

The teacher said, "Now there is nothing funny about syphilis."

The boy said, "There is if your doctor has a lisp."


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

i think that was a girl wearing that shoe.. 

i dunno why the fuck someone had an umbrella.... for shade maybe...


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

lmao all that shit hot food ect ect and ur going on about a fucking umbrella wtf l0l u stoners

this looks good http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1727816/
ADDED TO SERVER!lol


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

My missus has fucked off out for a drink with her mates,its just me the computer and an oz of strawberry cough,quite nice actually very smooth,been dried well.Got to give the works van back tomorrow,the lad from work is back off his holidays..........bastard.Anyone doing anything constructive tonight? Im considering doing a 12/12 from seed soon with about 50 seeds,anyone know of a suitable strain for this method?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Daft twats  Might as well just do it in the kitchen and open all the windows  Black though, i reckon she's trying to feed you deadly chicken with a mourning "shade" umbrella all at bay, nice decking. Who knows what i'm on about, all fired up on chardonnay and carlsberg export  and cheese is making me all quivery shakey, i'll fix that with more alcohol more cannabis and some cheese from the fridge 

1 meter cream filled strawberry lace things?  pick n mix is fun when it';s all the shop sells. And expensive


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

What' the story Ballamory, wouldn't you like to know?..........sprog watching has a downside at times


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

big bomb... 

check out del's thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html



niceguysi said:


> My missus has fucked off out for a drink with her mates,its just me the computer and an oz of strawberry cough,quite nice actually very smooth,been dried well.Got to give the works van back tomorrow,the lad from work is back off his holidays..........bastard.Anyone doing anything constructive tonight? Im considering doing a 12/12 from seed soon with about 50 seeds,anyone know of a suitable strain for this method?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

i really love lookin after my son but i hate it when his mum pulls this kinda stunt on me.........ahm gonny boot her right in the fud tomorrow ah think.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

i'll do dinner tonight then lads...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> What' the story Ballamory, wouldn't you like to know?..........sprog watching has a downside at times


fucking song makes me wanna put my foot thru the cunting TV


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

nice one mantiszn,im gonna have a look at that now. cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

thread is long.. but if you look at the first few pages and the last few pages there's some images on there...

i'm gunna do a 12/12 for xmas too.. starting up the seeds tonight



niceguysi said:


> nice one mantiszn,im gonna have a look at that now. cheers


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i'll do dinner tonight then lads...


i used to work on a fast food van at festivals back in the 90's and we used those giant frying pans. it was a shit paying job but i got to every festival in Britain for fuck all and screwed loads of wee english birds.....great fun but the amount of speed and booze i went thru was absolutely horrific....i stayed drunk for 3 months solid....the hangover took about 4 weeks to totally come out my system, throwing up blood and all sorts.happy days.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Funny how attractive women always drive cute little cars.

That reminds me, the wife's Panzer needs an MOT.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah thats my plan as well,just going to give it a go for the sake of trying something new.Del66666 has got his set up dialled in really well,i mean knocking out 1.5 to 2 oz averages per plant in my eyes thats fucking sound. im going to go with northern lights i think,good and sturdy plant ,that is unless i can find some cheaper seeds elsewhere,im open to suggestions from people????


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

I turned to the wife the other night and said, "I'm going down the pub, get your coat."
"That's nice, you gonna buy me a drink?" she asked.
"No, I'm turning the heating off."


----------



## UKHG (Oct 1, 2011)

SO got one of these ps3 slim jobs 250gb in box 50 qwid and legit coz the pigs cheked it out wen they buisted me
so plugged it in yesterday to play that black ops job online n shit

FUK ME dont them nuts take a GAME seriously tango charlie 123 ect ect wtf i miss alex kidd with the big fist or going bak even more my wood effect atari with catridges hmmmm

they like kil u in seconds lmao metal shit


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

*im having some major PH problems with my psycosis grow at minute (almost 5 weeks into flower) and im worried if the problem stays much longer my girls will die .. im watering at 5.5 at minute and the run off is still comming out at 6.2 ?? any ideas whats wrong ? before i was watering at 6 and the ph was coming out at 7, this has caused a P lock out now and im afraid this PH problem is causing other further problems ... *


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

why not just flush then hit it with a little epsom salts, reduce your feed at the next watering and check it from there. your soil may be holding a load of shit and salts build up.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> why not just flush then hit it with a little epsom salts, reduce your feed at the next watering and check it from there. your soil may be holding a load of shit and salts build up.


cant flush cus i cant move the plants now i got this bleeding pea netting fitted , its coco not soil mate if that makes any dif ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

I just continue watering so it runs off into the bottom of the tent, it evaporates before too long


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

thats true mate but it also sends the humidity thru the roof and this late on in flowering last thing i need is rot lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

robbie which brand cocco wot nutes????


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

as del would say.... big bomb....



niceguysi said:


> yeah thats my plan as well,just going to give it a go for the sake of trying something new.Del66666 has got his set up dialled in really well,i mean knocking out 1.5 to 2 oz averages per plant in my eyes thats fucking sound. im going to go with northern lights i think,good and sturdy plant ,that is unless i can find some cheaper seeds elsewhere,im open to suggestions from people????


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

for some reason still think this is salt build up...



RobbieP said:


> *im having some major PH problems with my psycosis grow at minute (almost 5 weeks into flower) and im worried if the problem stays much longer my girls will die .. im watering at 5.5 at minute and the run off is still comming out at 6.2 ?? any ideas whats wrong ? before i was watering at 6 and the ph was coming out at 7, this has caused a P lock out now and im afraid this PH problem is causing other further problems ... *


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> for some reason still think this is salt build up...


could b specaily if using more nutes than he needs to but could b anythin but ???


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> robbie which brand cocco wot nutes????


coco is the brand Del uses fertile fibre ... heres the link http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=39
and im using the hesi coco starter kit range here http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Plant-Nutrition-90/Hesi-Products-231/Hesi-Starter-Kits-1116.asp 

also recently added canna boost but stopped using it while i sort shit out lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

heres some dodgy leaf pics ....


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> for some reason still think this is salt build up...


if its salt build up would a flush sort it and if so what ph should i flush at to try n clear it out ?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Turns out theres a new way to tell how much you love your daughter.
its the McCann-Fritzl scale


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooer, i'm not fancy, i ignore dead leaves, water and go on with things.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

im not familiar with either nute or cocco but all i say is your worring to much over ph cocco is bufffered to stay within ph range to grow cannabis so flushin it at a cruical time could cause u more than ph problems if it was me and i thought i had nute lock out id warter with half strengh nutes your using now and u should see improvements in a few days to a week !! bro cause u got leaf that looks like that does nt mean your shit is gonna die lmfao


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> im not familiar with either nute or cocco but all i say is your worring to much over ph cocco is bufffered to stay within ph range to grow cannabis so flushin it at a cruical time could cause u more than ph problems if it was me and i thought i had nute lock out id warter with half strengh nutes your using now and u should see improvements in a few days to a week !! bro cause u got leaf that looks like that does nt mean your shit is gonna die lmfao


EVERY leaf is looking like them !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> heres some dodgy leaf pics ....
> 
> View attachment 1815369View attachment 1815371View attachment 1815372View attachment 1815374


lmfao bro theres no def there its just the plant using all food and sugars stored lol then obviously drying and dying off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> EVERY leaf is looking like them !


get some pics up bro and tell us your feeding sched and wen and how many times your feeding them ???


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> lmfao bro theres no def there its just the plant using all food and sugars stored lol then obviously drying and dying off


bro thats a P def 100% its caused by a ph lock out or salt build up ... every leaf is yellow or lime green , new growth looks ill , plant looks bad ... im not new to growing and i wouldnt be asking if i thought it was nothing


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> bro thats a P def 100% its caused by a ph lock out or salt build up ... every leaf is yellow or lime green , new growth looks ill , plant looks bad ... im not new to growing and i wouldnt be asking if i thought it was nothing


so y the FUCK u keeping tabs on the ph of cocco? bro dont patronise me im tryin to help i ve used cocco for as long as i can remember and to me its either your not letting it dry out and flooding them which will cause ph problems if u dont know wot the fuck your doin or as i ve stated your feeding to much nutes can i just say that flushin is deffo doin more harm than good so quit doin it and feed with half strengh nutes till u think your situation has improved


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

cant get pics at minute but i feed every other day / every 3rd day depending on how dry pot feels , 
Using hesi coco @ 5mg per litre (as per hesi)
PK 13/14 @ 3ml per 5 litre (increasing weekly by .5ml until week 7)
was using canna boost 10ml per 5 litre
hesi supervit 1-2 drops per 5litre

tap water left to site 48 hrs comes out PH 8 , with nutes added it drops to 6.7 ... then PH down'd to 5.8 


Last 2 feeds iv dropped PH to 5.5 and halfed the nutes ... no difference yet


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> so y the fuck u keeping tabs on the ph of cocco? Bro dont patronise me im tryin to help i ve used cocco for as long as i can remember and to me its either your not letting it dry out and flooding them which will cause ph problems if u dont know wot the fuck your doin or as i ve stated your feeding to much nutes can i just say that flushin is deffo doin more harm than good so quit doin it and feed with half strengh nutes till u think your situation has improved


 who the fuck is patronising you !! And i have not flushed !!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

My wife is amazing, she has everything that a man could ever want....

Big muscles, hairy chest, moustache....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

play nice ladies, lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

why u leaving it to stand for 48 hours lol bro your to compilcated for me i use straight tap water with a little boiled water to take the chil out of it no ph up down no flush fuck all i cant understand how u can fuck it up i neva use ec or ph stick and i dont need to as ive said quit your flushing and use half strengh nutes till u see improvement to me it looks like your over watering them which causes more trouble than its worth


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if its salt build up would a flush sort it and if so what ph should i flush at to try n clear it out ?


u asked that was enough lmfao read learn read some more try if u fail with cocco bro go back to soil but if your capable to grow with soil then cocco should b piece a piss haha none of this ec or ph bullshit lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> why u leaving it to stand for 48 hours lol bro your to compilcated for me i use straight tap water with a little boiled water to take the chil out of it no ph up down no flush fuck all i cant understand how u can fuck it up i neva use ec or ph stick and i dont need to as ive said quit your flushing and use half strengh nutes till u see improvement to me it looks like your over watering them which causes more trouble than its worth


who is sounding the patronising one now !  .... water is different in different regions what works for you might not work elsewhere in the country, like ive said im not flushing so stop telling me to stop doing it, i appriciate your help and advice chedder and ill do as you suggested with half nutes for a week but just because you dont use PH up, down and dont let your water sit doesnt mean it will work for everyone ... i leave it to stand mate because its very hardwater around these areas and i find if i leave it to stand it tends to go abit softer , the water is quite chemically around here unless you let it sit abit .. i wasnt patronising you with the previous comment i was just pointing out that i know 100% theres a P def but theres no point fixing it if theres a salt build up or PH is fucked cus it will just make other shit worse ...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

by the way , i aint arguing .. lol .. dont take my last post wrong way , s'all cool here chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

bro i aint takin anythin the wrong way bro cheds is cool dont worry but man i ve had ops up and down the country and neva used ec or ph stick thats why your fuckin my head plus im pissed so !!! haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> who is sounding the patronising one now !  .... water is different in different regions what works for you might not work elsewhere in the country, like ive said im not flushing so stop telling me to stop doing it, i appriciate your help and advice chedder and ill do as you suggested with half nutes for a week but just because you dont use PH up, down and dont let your water sit doesnt mean it will work for everyone ... i leave it to stand mate because its very hardwater around these areas and i find if i leave it to stand it tends to go abit softer , the water is quite chemically around here unless you let it sit abit .. i wasnt patronising you with the previous comment i was just pointing out that i know 100% theres a P def but theres no point fixing it if theres a salt build up or PH is fucked cus it will just make other shit worse ...


ill give you some advise canna cocco pro mix canna nutes= big yeild no trouble hard or soft water haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

shit 2 likes in minutes = more piss lmfao robbie lad your good trust me i dont mean 2 b offensive or shit but cocco is pish trust me your worrying over fuck all bro trust me i would nt run with fuck all else believe me bro its that good


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

what you using chedz canna a+b, pk13/14.. any other boosters?
do you ever get salt build up in the coco? i'm thinking of giving it a try...
also do you usually have to water every other day?



cheddar1985 said:


> ill give you some advise canna cocco pro mix canna nutes= big yeild no trouble hard or soft water haha


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2011)

we all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

mine's a green submarine...



dura72 said:


> we all live in a yellow submarine


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

every other day if they need it!!
rhizo 
canna a b
cannazyme or 
multizyme from house an garden
canna boost or bud xl from house and garden
pk13/14 = fuck that = hammerhead from advanced nutrients
no flush at all nute every waterin 
haha try i wish i could see your face after your first crop using it lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

it'll go nicely with my new 600w 



cheddar1985 said:


> every other day if they need it!!
> rhizo
> canna a b
> cannazyme or
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

try 3 x 600s lmfao 
if done correct bro no reason y u cant pull 1g a watt or very near it this run i ve pissed it and lost a light = smaller grow = more managable haha
ow and nothin but the exodus = very stoned peeps


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> we all live in a yellow submarine


can i b in a green 1


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 1, 2011)

We all live in a proddy housing scheme, a proddy housing scheme, a proddy housing scheme. ( to the theme of yellow submarine)


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

my old man's a dustman...


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 1, 2011)

So yeah alcohol > weed.

i should have started drinking again years ago !


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

mornin riu....


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

morning kev,what you doing today?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

nothin much mate...


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

same here my bird has been out with her mates since tea time last night,she has just phoned me to say that she has snorted enough coke to kill a small horse ! so thats her out of action all day in bed. Havent got a clue what im going to do??


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

well im stuck with 25 plants and 30 seedlings with no homes looks like chop day


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2011)

only a small one? 



niceguysi said:


> same here my bird has been out with her mates since tea time last night,she has just phoned me to say that she has snorted enough coke to kill a small horse ! so thats her out of action all day in bed. Havent got a clue what im going to do??


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2011)

:/ ..........................................



kevin murphy said:


> well im stuck with 25 plants and 30 seedlings with no homes looks like chop day


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

hows u mate


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

I have half a bottle of white wine chilling for breakfast  Might be off fishing but just end up bailing at the last minute each time. I'm hpapy to fish for an afternoon at a place where you catch decent fish, but my mate has become obsessed and wants to fish for 12 hours straight on a tiny little river that doesn't yield anything bigger than like 1lb, and non-edible fish at that! Just doesn't seem any point to that for me. I wanna catch and cook if i'm out there for that long.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2011)

awwww'igh.. hows things with you geezr.. apart from having to kill all your little uns?

what's left anyhow?



kevin murphy said:


> hows u mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

got all the 12/12 budding plants and seedlings minus 10 i got rid of yesterday to niceguysi...other than that not looking forward to killin em but gunna have be done need the room for a few weeks and doin better mate..


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

mornin pal...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin pal...


morning mate how ya holding up? and did i miss something earlier? why you throwing loads of plants out?


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

hahahaha my missus has just stumbled in eyes like dinner plates,ran into the back garden and thrown up in the grass.She will learn eventually.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 2, 2011)

why not take lots o cuts kev and give them out or is there no space for that mate
morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

no space mate but i have a plan and nice one niceguysi mate...


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

no worries kev anytime.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

good morning window lickers


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

morning dura,you on the cider again last night??


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> morning dura,you on the cider again last night??


yes mate, i didnt have a lot maybe 6 litres but my guts are fucking killing me. i couldn't get too wasted coz i had my wee lad, that fuckin spunk bucket thats his mother said she was goin out to the shop and the fuckin dog didn't come back. so i had to keep relatively sober. u really dont want a heavy hangover when you've got a 2 and half year old hyper active lunatic to chase after..


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck me.....6 litres ! are you a strongbow guy or that 9% stuff? I dont mind a bit of magners every now and then.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

it was just strongbow. i'm one those people that change my drink depending on mood so i dont really have any 1 particular choice. i do drink a lot of gin the now though.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm chasing my hangover off with white wine  Off fishing in a tic, couple of beers, ouple of joints, should be fun hopefully.

If i were prime minister i would instigate a government funded dial-a-rape service, it's like a double whammy of YES! We can teach women to show due respect and at the same time get all those immigrants off the benefits ladder, get em into employment. Taxes might go up to fund said immigrants new lines of work but not to worry, we can cut it out of the maternity budget.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2011)

i love me some gin...

i do try and avoid it though ... depressant.. makes me a miserable cunt... more so than usual...



dura72 said:


> it was just strongbow. i'm one those people that change my drink depending on mood so i dont really have any 1 particular choice. i do drink a lot of gin the now though.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2011)

coarse....?



tip top toker said:


> I'm chasing my hangover off with white wine  Off fishing in a tic, couple of beers, ouple of joints, should be fun hopefully.
> 
> If i were prime minister i would instigate a government funded dial-a-rape service, it's like a double whammy of YES! We can teach women to show due respect and at the same time get all those immigrants off the benefits ladder, get em into employment. Taxes might go up to fund said immigrants new lines of work but not to worry, we can cut it out of the maternity budget.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i love me some gin...
> 
> i do try and avoid it though ... depressant.. makes me a miserable cunt... more so than usual...


[youtube]kfDLDB4g0F4[/youtube]



mantiszn said:


> coarse....?


Nothing so exciting, pointless fish that are like 3 inches long, he's too cheap and chavvy to actually consider buying up some propper gear and finding somewhere with actual bonafide fish.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

kev .. that spammer twat is back in the general section https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472275-good-deals-online.html#post6387461 Ban his arse !! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

Mornin chaps you ever tried that sloe gin stuff?............goes down a treat!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chaps you ever tried that sloe gin stuff?............goes down a treat!


im not a gin person but i know that its flavoured with sloe berries instead of juniper berries lol, normally a kinda purple colour


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

sorted mate...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> im not a gin person but i know that its flavoured with sloe berries instead of juniper berries lol, normally a kinda purple colour


Yeh thats the stuff mate, we get aye lass's uncle a bottle for xmas, thats how i ended up tastin it its nice the berry take the edge of it


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chaps you ever tried that sloe gin stuff?............goes down a treat!


I love making my own spirits! Sloe gin is a good one, damson gin, strawberry vodka, yum yum yum


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I love making my own spirits! Sloe gin is a good one, damson gin, strawberry vodka, yum yum yum


Never made it mate always just bought Gordans lol

@niseguysi...................................do i know you mate?....or you a new user?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

it aint who u think pukka lol...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone love a bit of political activism? google "#occupy"
got bored so thought id share it


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

Just had to give the works van back what a twat ! Think i may get some gin and have a 'j'. 

@pukka No mate im a new user,nice to meet you anyway.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Just had to give the works van back what a twat ! Think i may get some gin and have a 'j'.
> 
> @pukka No mate im a new user,nice to meet you anyway.


Nice to meet you to mate.......................thought you might of been 1 of the many users that disapear then come back with a new name lol!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a company car, although i know i'd probably be fired within the week because of phone calls complaining about some nut in a van who thinks he's jenson button with your company written all over it hehe. It would certainly force me to be a little more "sensible" at the wheel.

My darkstar smells like white chocolate


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Now I got a proper hangover!


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

Thats the problem with works vans and cars,you tend to think that they are yours ! I dont mind though been the Lake district in it and been over to Lancashire (wink wink) so i have had a good run with it. Tell you what though if i had the money i would live in the Lakes any day,what a nice place everyone seems so relaxed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

If I had the money I would blow up England. lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Now I got a proper hangover!


i only had a few litres of cider last nite but i got a right fuckin dodgy gut and i almost threw up when i got up, the shits is nuthin new but i'm NEVER sick in the mornings, i was as tired as fuck as well, just lay on the couch for 3 hours while ma wee boy scooted around. feeling a bit better now thank fuck.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

A sunday wet fart would blow you scotts of the map!...............


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

I met the girl and my mum in the boozer. Went bowling and got hammered. It was my m8's 25th birthday so ended back at his. Everyone left and it was just me and his bird left awake. She is defo wanting pumped, dirty cow


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> A sunday wet fart would blow you scotts of the map!...............


How u doing m8. Whats it like to live in a country overrun by immigrants


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

Whats them potato thingys you lot have on ya breakys up scotland?
I was just gunna say ive just had a fry up that would make you scotts proud but then thought again..........no way was there enough cal's! Lol


----------



## del66666 (Oct 2, 2011)

shang a lang...........a do what ye diddy whatever


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Tattie scones


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> shang a lang...........a do what ye diddy whatever


More volcano's required


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How u doing m8. Whats it like to live in a country overrun by immigrants


im sound mate cheers.............and fuck off we immigrant thing does my box in mate gettin that bad ive actually been tellin strangers im Scottish!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> More volcano's required


a few volcanos and the bay city album....what more could a man want or need


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Pukka I set up a grow in an attic yesterday and I run an extension into their kitchen for power. I have 3 600w lights and it keeps tripping. It stays on for about 2mins then goes off. Do I need to run another extension and put into anothe plug? I though it could handle 3 600w???


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few volcanos and the bay city album....what more could a man want or need


 
I reckon if I even smoked a fag I would whitey


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon if I even smoked a fag I would whitey


our billy does like to suck on a fag most mornings.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> our billy does like to suck on a fag most mornings.


Your like sooooooooooo predictable, like. lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

u would leave yourself open to statements like that monkey boy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pukka I set up a grow in an attic yesterday and I run an extension into their kitchen for power. I have 3 600w lights and it keeps tripping. It stays on for about 2mins then goes off. Do I need to run another extension and put into anothe plug? I though it could handle 3 600w???


Is it the kitchen breaker that keeps trippin bro?..............or the extension fuse?.....have you got all 3 comin on at the same time like with 1 timer?.....................if there all come on at the same time with 1 timer then that will be the prob mate its the start up wattage its like 4x as much more on each light plus each ballast wattage and all other stuff fans an that, it takes it way other the 32amps.............you can either get a timer for each light an stagger time by a few mins that might work or run a lead from another socket on a different circuit or run 2 and have 1 for each light.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

whats the story of balamory?wouldnt u like to know?.........balamory, balamory, balamory.....whats the story of balamory ? wouldnt you like to know?................................now losing the will to live.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> whats the story of balamory?wouldnt u like to know?.........balamory, balamory, balamory.....whats the story of balamory ? wouldnt you like to know?................................now losing the will to live.


Wit the fuck u talking about u ginger cunt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is it the kitchen breaker that keeps trippin bro?..............or the extension fuse?.....have you got all 3 comin on at the same time like with 1 timer?.....................if there all come on at the same time with 1 timer then that will be the prob mate its the start up wattage its like 4x as much more on each light plus each ballast wattage and all other stuff fans an that, it takes it way other the 32amps.............you can either get a timer for each light an stagger time by a few mins that might work or run a lead from another socket on a different circuit or run 2 and have 1 for each light.


Heres it agian think you missed it mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wit the fuck u talking about u ginger cunt


Watchin telly with the young un by the sounds of it......................catchy tune init?!?! lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> whats the story of balamory?wouldnt u like to know?.........balamory, balamory, balamory.....whats the story of balamory ? wouldnt you like to know?................................now losing the will to live.


balamory!
balamory!

whats the story in balamory?
wouldn't you like to know?
what's the story in balamory?
where would you like to go?

will there be treats with Pocket and Sweet?
Is that where we should go?
Balamory!
Or up to the castle inventing with Archie?
He's ever so clever and ever so arty!

Whats the story in balamory?
Wouldn't you like to know?

Choosing our colours and dabbing with paint -
With spencer we should go
Balamory!
Or moving and jumping with Josie - Jump!
Would that be the story in Balamory?

Whats the story in Balamory?
Where would you like to go?

Shall we have fun as we cycle with PLum?
Is that where we should go?
Balamory!
Or taking it easy with Edie McCredie?
Wouldn't you like to know?
So...

Whats the story in Balamory?
Wouldnt you like to Know?
Whats the story in Balamory?
Where would you like to go?

Balamory!
Balamory!

Here is Miss Hoolie to tell us that story=
But how does is all begin?
Rainy, sunny. windy, or cloudy?
Playing outside or in?
Is today to stay at home to play?
Going to school or Nursery?

Whats the story in balamory?
Wouldn't you like to know?
Whats the story in Balamory?
Tell us where we will go?
Whats the story in balamory?
Wouldn't you like to know?
Whats the story in Balamory?
Tell us where we will go?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

ahve been watchin kids telly since yesterday about 12, fireman sam, balamory, dora the wee spic and thomas the wank engine. ma heads fuckin burstin although ahve got sky sports news on the now listening tae hearts hump the kiddy fiddlers.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gaun the jambos...............2-0 and thats the gers ten points clear, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Gaun the jambos...............2-0 and thats the gers ten points clear, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


did you find that 6grams that you had lost???


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> did you find that 6grams that you had lost???


have i fuck!! its bloody annoying although i suppose it saved me a few quid coz i'd have done in half of last nite if i had. havent really had the chance to do a full search coz ive got my wee lad with me but he'll be away later so i'll strip the fuckin house until i do.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Yer bird has stolen it m8.. Thats how she went tae the "shop" and never came back


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/dura.DURA72/My%20Documents/Downloads/lennon.jpg


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Yer bird has stolen it m8.. Thats how she went tae the "shop" and never came back


wouldnt surprise me mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/dura.DURA72/My%20Documents/Downloads/lennon.jpg


u need to upload it m8


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

ah realised that after ahd posted it , ahll get it done.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

think thats it


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

Going round my m8's for Sunday dinner. His Mrs is a belter of a cook. Home made steak pie. Splendid. I like that word splendid. I got charged once for not having any insurance and they asked if I had anything to say, I replied "Aye, fucking splendid". They fucking read that out at court. Everyone was pissing themselves except the judge. 1 year fucking ban I got


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

superb! ahve had shit like that as well....got done for a breach and no seet belt in my mates car....when my reply was read out it was ' will the pair o ye's jist fuck off and geeme peace'......judge thought it was funny so i only pulled a ton fine.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2011)

You hear the urban myth ones that you like to think/hope are true. Like the housebreaker who got 6 months and he said to the judge "6 months, I can do that standing on my head." To which the judge replied "Well have another 6 to get back on your feet then". lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

when i was younger i used to swgger intae court, totally full of myself. ide shave the side of my head so my mohican looked better and i'd have the full punk look going; bondage trousers, bleached jeans, painted bikers jacket , the fuckin lot....after a few government sponsored holidays though i kinda changed all that....suit and tie, glasses and a shop-bought haircut.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

boo hooooooooo


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

read carefully if ur a tim


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 2, 2011)

dura72 said:


> when i was younger i used to swgger intae court, totally full of myself. ide shave the side of my head so my mohican looked better and i'd have the full punk look going; bondage trousers, bleached jeans, painted bikers jacket , the fuckin lot....after a few government sponsored holidays though i kinda changed all that....suit and tie, glasses and a shop-bought haircut.


would the phrase be, cant take the punk out of a scot, or vice versa?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi lads heres what i done today,well my great bird lol.clean and ready for next crop.giving them a few more days in the rockwool and away i go.A poor wee NL i put in there shame need some more to keep her happy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

10 weeks on weds for the psychosis`s`s`s`s and there still not producing so i think im just going to chop em and fill the tent up with these sweet cheese clones ive got ready, will be lucky to get an oz a plant of airy bud methinks 

Hows everyone else`s grows going?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

my little grow is going well, thats 2 weeks since removal from seedling area where they had been for 5 or 6 days after germ'ing and the 4 in dwc are laying down a lot of nice clean root and their all about 4 inches high and on there 4th set of leaves, nice tight node spacing. 2 of the 3 in soil are about the same and one little ak48 is just sitting there doing almost nothin. think ahll do a res chang and shift them onto half strength feed. i cant find my biobizz grow so the soil ones are getting hydro nutes right now. fuckin temps are 32c and i cant get them shifted, fuckin indian summer get tae fuck, ah want fuckin rain and high winds.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

just checked my temps there and its down to 28.9......thank fuck, thats the lowest lights on temp for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2011)

Fun days fishing, Brothers do a toffee apple cider  Many drinks joints and blunts an i was rather useless with a rod, caught plenty of fish though, even got one stuck in a tree above the river such is the manly man that i am.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

1 of my psychosis at just under 10 wks, buds just aint fattening up, they are only about an inch wide  got 6 of these so going to chop them at some point this week and replace them with sweet cheese clones ive got ready


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> 1 of my psychosis at just under 10 wks, buds just aint fattening up, they are only about an inch wide  got 6 of these so going to chop them at some point this week and replace them with sweet cheese clones ive got ready
> 
> 
> View attachment 1816685View attachment 1816684View attachment 1816683View attachment 1816682View attachment 1816681View attachment 1816679View attachment 1816678


 no idea whats up with those ... not even got orange hairs yet ? did you put them thru alot of stress?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> no idea whats up with those ... not even got orange hairs yet ? did you put them thru alot of stress?


no mate theyve been lush and green their whole life, only lost 1 or 2 leaves each but just wont grow or fatten up


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

and the hairs are all still white ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> and the hairs are all still white ?


yup cant even see a hint of any of em turning so far


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup cant even see a hint of any of em turning so far


 deffo strange that mate, im 5 weeks 12/12 with my biggest psyco and its not far off yours ... buds arnt quite as big yet though but damn @ 10 weeks , something is clearly a miss ... you checked your timers not messed up or theres no light leaks ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> deffo strange that mate, im 5 weeks 12/12 with my biggest psyco and its not far off yours ... buds arnt quite as big yet though but damn @ 10 weeks , something is clearly a miss ... you checked your timers not messed up or theres no light leaks ?


yup thats all been checked, and the sweet cheese i put in the tent 2 weeks ago are already half the size of the psychos at 10


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup thats all been checked, and the sweet cheese i put in the tent 2 weeks ago are already half the size of the psychos at 10


 the only thing i can think of here is nute lock, somehow the plants sitting in sum sorta limbo. personally id flush for a week but halfway thru throw sum epsom salts thru. cant think of anything else.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yup thats all been checked, and the sweet cheese i put in the tent 2 weeks ago are already half the size of the psychos at 10


thats really strange then seeing as mine is from the same mother lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2011)

wots up peeps pics of bud comin up !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

look good chedds buddy.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2011)

For Sale:

Time Machine. £100. Never used. Never tried.

Bought from a bloke who looked liked me so you never know.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

Mornin uk growers...and chedder looking great mate...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

morning lads


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers dura pal wont b long now !


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

sia course for me this week


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

mornin chedder n robbie hows things growers...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 3, 2011)

morning lads
cheds nice pics,what strain,whrn they getting chopped looking dankidy dank as fuck lol,an frosty


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

morning all, well glasgow for me today, first of my university access classes, lets hop it doesnt go tits up like last year.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck Dura


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 3, 2011)

good luck Dura, keep your tokin till after classes no mater how good a toker you are no cunt can take in that shit wrecked lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

cheers billy and gaz


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> sia course for me this week


whats sia?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

good luck pal..


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

cheers kev


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats sia?


security industry mate, training as a security guard, electrician by trade but it keeps job centre happy.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 3, 2011)

Away to pick some xmas crop seeds from the tude what uz think a med plant 8 week finish


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats sia?


Whats Austerity?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Away to pick some xmas crop seeds from the tude what uz think a med plant 8 week finish


My m8 is doing Space from World of Seeds. Meant to finish in 6 weeks. Ill post a link


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning lads hope your growing is going well


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468316-world-seeds-space.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Hows it goin Men, Women and scottish???.........................of work again today me so chillaxin got a fairy drop to sort then thats its!

Billy chuck that link up of your mate growin that space again forgot to scribe bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468316-world-seeds-space.html


Here it is m8


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 3, 2011)

Billy im subbed to hes thread going to keep a cloce eye on it see what happens first,getting more grapegod thats 2 iv tryed now lol i realy want it,anyone on here got gg from the uk?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

He says it smells like AK47


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> security industry mate, training as a security guard, electrician by trade but it keeps job centre happy.


you not on the work programme then mate....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Whats Austerity?


something you rich folk know nothing about........


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 3, 2011)

never tryed 47 yet shot one lol,im a big big ak48 fan infact i just made 4 joints of it for a wee walk up ti BQ+HOMEBASE with the dug lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 3, 2011)

I liked the AK48 aswel. Packs a punch and real easy to grow


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I liked the AK48 aswel. Packs a punch and real easy to grow


2 out my 3 are comin on a treat, not overly tall but very good root growth, tight as fuck node spacing and good leaf growth with a nice dark green colour. the church and black jacks are doin well too, quite surprised considering the fuckin temps ahve got but no complaints. i'm gonna give them at least another week on veg maybe two.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 3, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> morning lads
> cheds nice pics,what strain,whrn they getting chopped looking dankidy dank as fuck lol,an frosty


Exodus cheese pal glad u like!!


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 3, 2011)

guys i got that gaining in size but only growing 3 leafs per fan :/ whats up ? lock out ?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you not on the work programme then mate....


what work progs that then mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

been MIA a bit this last week. taking care of this lot!






dog bush 1





dog bush 2





Livers buschetta





dog 1 colas





dog 2 nugs





more dog 2 nugs, you could put windows through with theses.






cherry cheese livers





Qrazy Quake, ripe for the plucking

black cherry kushes VVV































super frosty kush. buds are tiny though 











hanging gardens of babylon mon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been MIA a bit this last week. taking care of this lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

1 word ... WOW !


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

superb don, crackin fuckin harvest buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

cheers lads! still got another 4 to come down tonight and the morrow but fuck knows where i'm going to hang it all. not a bad problem to have though!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

ive got space up here to hang it don! remember u will lose weight as it drys mate, lol.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what work progs that then mate?


where you get sent to a provider and arent dealt with by jc anymore.......then they farm you out to firms for 30 hours a week............maybe you havent been off work long....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> where you get sent to a provider and arent dealt with by jc anymore.......then they farm you out to firms for 30 hours a week............maybe you havent been off work long....


they tried that shit with me, i just went straight to the doc's and got a sick line for alcohol addiction and back pain.ive been on the sick most of this year, i failed my medical(every one does, its government rules) and just put an appeal straight in, it takes a minimum of 6 months for the appeal to be heard during which time they continue paying you and leave u in peace. if there a fucking sysyem out there that cant be screwed then ive not heard of it. i work out every angle p[ossible, i fuckin despise working and just plain refuse to do it anymore. GOD BLESS THE WELFARE STATE!!


----------



## Airwave (Oct 3, 2011)

Dura is the Torie's worse nightmare. An aggressive, benefit cheating, ginger Scotsman, with a huge fucking chip on his shoulder.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Dura is the Torie's worse nightmare. An aggressive, benefit cheating, ginger Scotsman, with a huge fucking chip on his shoulder.


u missed lazy and alcoholic, lol.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2011)

ahm off tae ma nite class at glasgow, canny be fuckin bothered but ah better make an effort ah suppose. cya all later.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ahm off tae ma nite class at glasgow, canny be fuckin bothered but ah better make an effort ah suppose. cya all later.


Try not to attack the English professor.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

don gin and ton said:


> cheers lads! Still got another 4 to come down tonight and the morrow but fuck knows where i'm going to hang it all. Not a bad problem to have though!



ill quite happily help you hang it in my tent  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> where you get sent to a provider and arent dealt with by jc anymore.......then they farm you out to firms for 30 hours a week............maybe you havent been off work long....


been off work 7 months mate .. cant last much longer on there shitty 60 quid a week


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> u missed lazy and alcoholic, lol.


I thought that was covered by the term "Scotsman"?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> sia course for me this week


gd man you just reminded me i need to renew mine as its expired lol, what ya gonna be doing doorwork or just security?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> never tryed 47 yet shot one lol,im a big big ak48 fan infact i just made 4 joints of it for a wee walk up ti BQ+HOMEBASE with the dug lol


ive not grown the AK47 yet but i have grown pyramid seeds tuthankhamon which is a AK47 hybrid and it was a fucking belter, 4oz 21grams off the plant dry and it was a lovely smooth full of taste smoke but very strong with it


----------



## loftyhatchling (Oct 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> south or north of dumfries? annan? i'm in bandit country: Cumnock.


west of dumfries.CD.the rshole of nowwhere.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

Pic updates in my journal


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> been off work 7 months mate .. cant last much longer on there shitty 60 quid a week


dont think it kicks in til 12 months so your all good mate...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2011)

Fuck you and your journal get thhose pics in here for some easy viewing 

My black rose has started doing it's funk, seeds before too long 

Why the cock are you al so quiet?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck you and your journal get thhose pics in here for some easy viewing
> 
> My black rose has started doing it's funk, seeds before too long
> 
> Why the cock are you al so quiet?


*
oooh excited bout the black rose ! ... i dont think my 2 Calizhar x Caseyband seeds are going to germ  
give em a few more days but no sign yet , its been 4 or so days .

heres some pics .. ya lazy git , least you can do is stick a comment in my journal lol , its abit dead there lately 

*View attachment 1818431View attachment 1818432View attachment 1818433View attachment 1818434View attachment 1818435View attachment 1818437View attachment 1818438View attachment 1818439View attachment 1818440View attachment 1818441View attachment 1818442View attachment 1818443View attachment 1818444


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

how do i make pics bigger ?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how do i make pics bigger ?


its not small pics its small plants......................


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2011)

Make them bigger with embiginify.

I don't post comments nowhere because i'm fucking useless and fucking proud 

Del needs his own team of cheerleaders, he's the man.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Make them bigger with embiginify.
> 
> I don't post comments nowhere because i'm fucking useless and fucking proud


Fuck you then ..  lol


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone in UK grown in the garage at winter? Thinking of a grow cabinet in the garage but not sure if the plants would be too cold when the lights went out. Also worried about security. Was thinking of using a carbon filter to eliminate odour but the noise of it would have fambo members asking questions. How loud are those bitches?

Any advice would be much appreciated chaps.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 3, 2011)

my filter doesn't make any noise... my fan on the other hand....

you can get silent fans though but they cost... i would think garage would be cold in winter.. you could try insulate though..?



Grimnebulin said:


> Anyone in UK grown in the garage at winter? Thinking of a grow cabinet in the garage but not sure if the plants would be too cold when the lights went out. Also worried about security. Was thinking of using a carbon filter to eliminate odour but the noise of it would have fambo members asking questions. How loud are those bitches?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated chaps.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Eyup peeps!!...................Some pics of the girls week 4....full update in my thread!



*




























*​


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers man. Hopefully someone who's tried it might see this. Do you use a PC fan? 


mantiszn said:


> my filter doesn't make any noise... my fan on the other hand....
> 
> you can get silent fans though but they cost... i would think garage would be cold in winter.. you could try insulate though..?


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 3, 2011)

Pukka Bud. Those is nice plants bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

Grimnebulin said:


> Pukka Bud. Those is nice plants bro


Cheers bro!!...................................


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone smoked/grown recon before ? enjoy my last joint right now


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

good mornin uk growers...


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Grimnebulin said:


> Anyone in UK grown in the garage at winter? Thinking of a grow cabinet in the garage but not sure if the plants would be too cold when the lights went out. Also worried about security. Was thinking of using a carbon filter to eliminate odour but the noise of it would have fambo members asking questions. How loud are those bitches?
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated chaps.


I grew Trainwreck & Skywalker last Christmas in a garage cropped on New Years Eve.... Temps where I am plummeted to below -10 at night. My advice would be to have your lights on at night to combat any adverse temperature dips and possibly a small heater during the day. I was using NFT's and an Aquafarm, in them I used heaters from a tropical fish tank to stop them from going too cold also. Hope this is of some help to you.... Oh yeah defo a Carb, some fans are pretty silent nowadays


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd personally just rent your own place away from the folk and grow indoors. I think that growing in a garage in the winter is gonna be tricky, and the best method would be a big light for lots of heat for the grow cab, but lots of heat means lots of heat and well, the police have been known to turn up at homes for a simple hamster heater in the garage.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Luck plays a big factor lol, I managed 3 weeks veg and full 8 weeks flowering pulled 52oz, so it can be done. Depends on your area and how busy it is with choppers


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

52 oz off how many plants


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 52 oz off how many plants


Off of 5 mate, 1x Trainwreck in aquafarm,3 x Skywalker in 60ltr NFT and a Barney's Farm BC in 15ltr soil. Used GHE 3 part on the hydros and Biobizz range on the soil. The trainwreck was about 5ft tall 16 oz off that alone


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

rep to you given very nice mate u any pics of em pal..


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Jesus you guys are up early. I can confirm Scotty boy has no pics of his Trainwreck coz hes a stoner who got all paranoid and deleted everything off his phone.lol

But I can confirm the trainwreck was the talk of the town. Aqua farms are the business if you have enough space


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

mornin billy how big space u need pal...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> when i was younger i used to swgger intae court, totally full of myself. ide shave the side of my head so my mohican looked better and i'd have the full punk look going; bondage trousers, bleached jeans, painted bikers jacket , the fuckin lot....after a few government sponsored holidays though i kinda changed all that....suit and tie, glasses and a shop-bought haircut.


 You fuckin sell-out


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin billy how big space u need pal...


Well to pull 15oz per plant u would need about 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m. The aqua farms seem to grow monsters for some reason. Fuck that though, I would rather put 16 small plants in that space and pull the same. Im finished with trees


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well to pull 15oz per plant u would need about 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m. The aqua farms seem to grow monsters for some reason. Fuck that though, I would rather put 16 small plants in that space and pull the same. Im finished with trees


 Hey billy, while your up and active, can I ask you about your hydro experience? I'm considering greatly moving toward hydroponics, and I was thinking of doing a ebb and flow style. What do you think?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey billy, while your up and active, can I ask you about your hydro experience? I'm considering greatly moving toward hydroponics, and I was thinking of doing a ebb and flow style. What do you think?


Never tried ebb and flow but my m8 has tried NFT which is similar and got great results. My fav hydro system is without a doubt DWC. Excellent results. Ive never had less than 5oz per plant. The Wilma drippers are real easy and a lazy mans hydro. With NFT and DWC your root system is in constant supply of what it needs. With DWC it has a mass amount of oxygen and the growth and bud development is explosive to say the least. All in all beanz, if your going to go hydro I would go DWC. U can make it yourself or you can buy oxypots for about $35 each. The aquafarms grow trees, they are a passive hydro system that doesnt need pumps but I would put an airstone in the bucket just for good measure


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning Roberto. I checked ure pics last night. Looking like your going to have a sweet harvest


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Never tried ebb and flow but my m8 has tried NFT which is similar and got great results. My fav hydro system is without a doubt DWC. Excellent results. Ive never had less than 5oz per plant. The Wilma drippers are real easy and a lazy mans hydro. With NFT and DWC your root system is in constant supply of what it needs. With DWC it has a mass amount of oxygen and the growth and bud development is explosive to say the least. All in all beanz, if your going to go hydro I would go DWC. U can make it yourself or you can buy oxypots for about $35 each. The aquafarms grow trees, they are a passive hydro system that doesnt need pumps but I would put an airstone in the bucket just for good measure


Have you ever grown soil? How would you compare it to growing in soil? Hydro I mean.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive never grown in soil but I have friends who have. DWC will blow you away with the growth in veg and bud production in flower. The only reason I don't do DWC is because I like to do alot of plants. I looked into it though. I was going to get a 750l tank and put plastic on top and put 50 net pots spaced out 1ft squared but the practicality of it wouldnt work for me. ie 750l of water is a hell of a lot and if we needed to dump it would cause problems. Also we would have needed a big ass air pump which would make alot of noise and our new location we just cannot have that.

How many plants do u grow Beanz???? If your buy 5 oxypots and grow something like Northern Lights or AK48 you will defo pull about 25 zips. U have growing skills and they will be enhanced by using this method. TTT was a DWC man and he has switched to autopots and I bet he wished he hasn't. Everyone likes a change though but Im pretty sure he will go back. The mad Dura on here is doing DWC now and he used to be soil only. Try it m8 and I promise you will never look back and any questions or help u need, just ask


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2011)

good morning you bunch of catamites.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin lads!.................Ive seen some wicked water farm grows on ere, 1 guy pullin 10oz off 1 plant in a tiny medicine cab scog'd and a few others i was thinkin about havin a try myself, till i got that 8+oz off the g13 in coco now im hucked on that, and cocos kinda hydro anyways.

Been thinkin of maybe doin 6 little plants in coco in small airpots with some kind of dripper system feedin twice a day, see how that goes!........any thoughts?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

6 little ones are easier to manage that 1 giant fucking tree Pukka. Go for it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 6 little ones are easier to manage that 1 giant fucking tree Pukka. Go for it


Defo a thought for the future bro!............gettin a right pain in the arse mixin the flower girls nutes and the vegys every f_ckin day!...........some days i just cant be arsed atall


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Dripper system required Pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Need some help lads when i was writin that post to you bill i pressed sumut on the top row of the keyboard now all txt has shrunk abit, and i wa strugglin seein it in the 1st place lol..........HELP!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2011)

make sure the size is at 100%


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive sussed it mate if you hold ctrl and then press + or - ........it does it lol....must a pressed instead of shift...........can have it bigger now no more mr squinty eye lmao!


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 4, 2011)

morning , so any of u lads got sun dream team ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

no room at the inn so dont bother comin...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 4, 2011)

Lads what should i make with my trimminsx1 half bud trim and x1 fan leaf tin,i have never made anything,bblebags,butter,oil ect i got told not to bother with bblebags whats best to do?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 4, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Lads what should i make with my trimminsx1 half bud trim and x1 fan leaf tin,i have never made anything,bblebags,butter,oil ect i got told not to bother with bblebags whats best to do?


if u can get it and u have some BB's get some dry ice and prepare to shit yourself with excitment lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

who ever told ya not bother with bubble bags are mad lol..but u can make hash and butter honey oil...


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 4, 2011)

heh i didnt read all his post  bb are gold m8


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 4, 2011)

so bblbags best bet lol,i want to try dry ice but cant finf any is there a certin type of bags


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

attitude sell em mate under accesorys


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

man I'm struggling to stay awake in college today.....2 hrs left!


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks man thats a good idea having the plants day time at night. I suppose as long as I have a themometer in there and some small heaters it could be done. I might just go for it. PS I was gonna use CFLs.




scotia1982 said:


> I grew Trainwreck & Skywalker last Christmas in a garage cropped on New Years Eve.... Temps where I am plummeted to below -10 at night. My advice would be to have your lights on at night to combat any adverse temperature dips and possibly a small heater during the day. I was using NFT's and an Aquafarm, in them I used heaters from a tropical fish tank to stop them from going too cold also. Hope this is of some help to you.... Oh yeah defo a Carb, some fans are pretty silent nowadays


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 4, 2011)

Good idea mate but I'm out of work now and totally skint. I was going to use CFLs so that shouldnt alert the plod. I was thinking of maybe 2 plants at first with a single 85w cfl above each plant and some lower wattage, maybe 45w around the sides. I could also cover the cabinet with a thick blanket to help keep the cold out.



tip top toker said:


> I'd personally just rent your own place away from the folk and grow indoors. I think that growing in a garage in the winter is gonna be tricky, and the best method would be a big light for lots of heat for the grow cab, but lots of heat means lots of heat and well, the police have been known to turn up at homes for a simple hamster heater in the garage.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive never grown in soil but I have friends who have. DWC will blow you away with the growth in veg and bud production in flower. The only reason I don't do DWC is because I like to do alot of plants. I looked into it though. I was going to get a 750l tank and put plastic on top and put 50 net pots spaced out 1ft squared but the practicality of it wouldnt work for me. ie 750l of water is a hell of a lot and if we needed to dump it would cause problems. Also we would have needed a big ass air pump which would make alot of noise and our new location we just cannot have that.
> 
> How many plants do u grow Beanz???? If your buy 5 oxypots and grow something like Northern Lights or AK48 you will defo pull about 25 zips. U have growing skills and they will be enhanced by using this method. TTT was a DWC man and he has switched to autopots and I bet he wished he hasn't. Everyone likes a change though but Im pretty sure he will go back. The mad Dura on here is doing DWC now and he used to be soil only. Try it m8 and I promise you will never look back and any questions or help u need, just ask


Thanks billy boy, I'll be holding you to that heh. Nah, but I will probably need some help along the way. Right now I grow soil, and I have a total of 11 plants in a 4x4' space at the moment, but this will probably be my last soil grow. I was really thinking about doing a SOG grow with 4" rockwool cubes in a DIY flood and drain table.
I like the simplicity of rockwool although I haven't used it) and I like the yeild potentials of SOG growing. 
You think If I used smaller 3g buckets (roughly 12L) I could do a sort of SOG/DWC hybrid of sorts? 
I know you like DWC so have you ever considered under-current hydro?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive not got pics but a friend of mine might have a couple he's more para than me lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> View attachment 1819242 no room at the inn so dont bother comin...


 Why don't you limey inselaffen go to a UK forum where your wanted.
Pale bastards....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2011)

fuck it, ah still cant find that fuckin 6g of charlie ahm goin tae the pub.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Why don't you limey inselaffen go to a UK forum where your wanted.
> Pale bastards....


while im at the pub could u nip round and clean my pool.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Never tried ebb and flow but my m8 has tried NFT which is similar and got great results. My fav hydro system is without a doubt DWC. Excellent results. Ive never had less than 5oz per plant. The Wilma drippers are real easy and a lazy mans hydro. With NFT and DWC your root system is in constant supply of what it needs. With DWC it has a mass amount of oxygen and the growth and bud development is explosive to say the least. All in all beanz, if your going to go hydro I would go DWC. U can make it yourself or you can buy oxypots for about $35 each. The aquafarms grow trees, they are a passive hydro system that doesnt need pumps but I would put an airstone in the bucket just for good measure


Yeah Bill but it will only grow a tree if you let it, I'm planning a scrog. 1x Aquafarm with approximately 0.9m2 area with that NLxBigBud. Wont end up anywhere near as tall (I hope)...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> while im at the pub could u nip round and clean my pool.


 Only after I fuck your wife Jimmy.


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 4, 2011)

what like kevin murphy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

what u mean like kevin murphy.


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> could u not of cum up with a better username lol...


 this is what i mean
I dont know why you dont like my user name it is the name of the drug enforcement team in liverpool so i think it is quite a relevant username , unlike some, anyway im not here to argue im here for advice and to give advice , so lets be buddies


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

Wasnt arguin pal lol it was a joke chill bro no arguments ere haha THIS THREAD IS LIKE THAT GOT TO TAKE THE DIGGS AND THROW EM BACK LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

POLICEMATRIX said:


> this is what i mean
> I dont know why you dont like my user name it is the name of the drug enforcement team in liverpool so i think it is quite a relevant username , unlike some, anyway im not here to argue im here for advice and to give advice , so lets be buddies


quite relevent if your a undercover copper or a snitch ... dont expect alot of help on these forums with a name of a drug enforcement team as your username ... not arguing just stating a fact ...


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 4, 2011)

Lads, dya reckon one of these lamps would give enough light to 2 plants in a cabinet grow? I'm gonna put a couple of 45w as side lights too. 125w cfl:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-125w-Blue-6400k-Red-2700k-CFL-grow-lamp-bulb-BC-B22-/200636965045?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2eb6e520b5


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> quite relevent if your a undercover copper or a snitch ... dont expect alot of help on these forums with a name of a drug enforcement team as your username ... not arguing just stating a fact ...


are you serious omfg if i was undercover police i think a picture of as policeman would be a bit of a give-away 
also I think i would loose my job if I was using the name policematrix lol you need to chill on the smoking its making you para
haha i really cant believe you wrote that, well you cheered me up anyway ty


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

POLICEMATRIX said:


> are you serious omfg if i was undercover police i think a picture of as policeman would be a bit of a give-away
> also I think i would loose my job if I was using the name policematrix lol you need to chill on the smoking its making you para


you need to chill and stop comming on here n talking to people like you do ... first kev now me .. and yeah the coppers would do sumit like that just so they can say exactly what you said and make out it would be too obvious ... 
if you wanna stay around here drop your fucking attitude !


----------



## pavement50 (Oct 4, 2011)

update fellas of outdoor/greenhouse south UK..

been battling with mold for the last 10 days so i finally decided to stick a fan in there . its been on 24/7 but still chopping mold right left and centre every morning... thinking about chopping some this weekend. it might be a tad early would rather have bud than moldy bud. plus still stressing little over stepson getting his mittens on me green.
lemon skunk still lagging behind outside but hasnt had any mold yet. will keep this one as long as possible. smells lush.

anyways here are some pics.. had nice weather recently too, they loved it..


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> update fellas of outdoor/greenhouse south UK..
> 
> been battling with mold for the last 10 days so i finally decided to stick a fan in there . its been on 24/7 but still chopping mold right left and centre every morning... thinking about chopping some this weekend. it might be a tad early would rather have bud than moldy bud. plus still stressing little over stepson getting his mittens on me green.
> lemon skunk still lagging behind outside but hasnt had any mold yet. will keep this one as long as possible. smells lush.
> ...


Looking great pavement  ... id pull as much of the moldy ones as you can and turn it into hash , at least you get something out of it


----------



## Airwave (Oct 4, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> update fellas of outdoor/greenhouse south UK..
> 
> been battling with mold for the last 10 days so i finally decided to stick a fan in there . its been on 24/7 but still chopping mold right left and centre every morning... thinking about chopping some this weekend. it might be a tad early would rather have bud than moldy bud. plus still stressing little over stepson getting his mittens on me green.
> lemon skunk still lagging behind outside but hasnt had any mold yet. will keep this one as long as possible. smells lush.
> ...


How long till harvest?


----------



## pavement50 (Oct 4, 2011)

cheers robbie! i've been salvaging what i can from the moldy bud. Waste not want not lol




Airwave said:


> How long till harvest?


not sure airwave. theyve been flowering for about 5-6 weeks. they need another two i reckon but mold man is my enemy.. it pops up like no tomorrow. will prob harvest the smaller plant this weekend and leave the big one for a week or two extra. i smoked a couple of buds that i harvested a week ago and the high was a tad too racey.


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you need to chill and stop comming on here n talking to people like you do ... first kev now me .. and yeah the coppers would do sumit like that just so they can say exactly what you said and make out it would be too obvious ...
> if you wanna stay around here drop your fucking attitude !


well thats what you honestly think thats what you think but anyway do you think you could help me
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/150004-plant-moisture-stress-symptoms-solutions-153.html#post6399548
"you need to chill and stop comming on here n talking to people like you do" 
" drop your fucking attitude !" 
and its me who needs to chill


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2011)

evening all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 4, 2011)

Evenin lad u good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 4, 2011)

Any1 know of any1 using orca to sheet out there rooms?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Evenin lad u good


yes mate apart from no bud, yourself?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yes mate apart from no bud, yourself?


Haha lad it dry round yourways too??


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad it dry round yourways too??


always is these days, an weights keep going down n prices keep going up when there is stuff around even though its generally crappy bud thats been pulled far too early so a complete waste of money lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2011)

ahm wasted


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ahm wasted


for a change lol


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 4, 2011)

same here the bud is allways rushed and not ripe , thus sleepless nights for me 
so i get the odd bit of pollen expensive but does the trick


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Thanks billy boy, I'll be holding you to that heh. Nah, but I will probably need some help along the way. Right now I grow soil, and I have a total of 11 plants in a 4x4' space at the moment, but this will probably be my last soil grow. I was really thinking about doing a SOG grow with 4" rockwool cubes in a DIY flood and drain table.
> I like the simplicity of rockwool although I haven't used it) and I like the yeild potentials of SOG growing.
> You think If I used smaller 3g buckets (roughly 12L) I could do a sort of SOG/DWC hybrid of sorts?
> I know you like DWC so have you ever considered under-current hydro?


Beansly was it you who did some hempy buckets ? it was someone in kevs thread but cant remember who ... lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yes mate apart from no bud, yourself?


my last grow was PPP and i was smoking it for ages , i gave the mother to my mate and hes grown loads of it so iv smoked nothing but pure power plant for about 4 months now (excluding tt's oils) , its a killer smoke but getting abit sick of it ! lol 
i get fed up smoking the same strain over and over ... cant please some people hahaha


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2011)

variety is the spice of life...



RobbieP said:


> my last grow was PPP and i was smoking it for ages , i gave the mother to my mate and hes grown loads of it so iv smoked nothing but pure power plant for about 4 months now (excluding tt's oils) , its a killer smoke but getting abit sick of it ! lol
> i get fed up smoking the same strain over and over ... cant please some people hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> variety is the spice of life...


.................i thought weed was??


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2011)

yeh.. but not the same weed over and over again...



PUKKA BUD said:


> .................i thought weed was??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh.. but not the same weed over and over again...


..............What about over and under and over again??............lol


----------



## parttimer (Oct 4, 2011)

It seems to be dry in a lot of places at the moment.
Im in the Northwest and the last I got offered was 1.5g for £20. Desperate as I was Im not paying that!

All UKers be sure to sign this petition
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/29 
we broke the 9000 signatures mark this week!
On the back of the Lib Dems vote to overhaul drug policy we need to push the goverment as much as we can at the moment. be sure to pass the link onto as many people as possible.
Thanks.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2011)

you on it tonight... the crack rock...



PUKKA BUD said:


> ..............What about over and under and over again??............lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you on it tonight... the crack rock...


Naa meth tonight bro!!.............you still wack the smack??


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> variety is the spice of life...


aint it just


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you on it tonight... the crack rock...


bling blings crack pipe lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> aint it just


Aye but dont tell the mrs you believe that! ........................


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

good mornin uk growers..hows things today...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good mornin uk growers..hows things today...


all gd mate jus getting ready to leave for work, hows you?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

doin ok mate just avin brew watchin cartoons with kid lol..


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> doin ok mate just avin brew watchin cartoons with kid lol..


yup same here, tis rastamouse atm lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol.cant beat the easy crew haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

hahaha scotia


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ma wee boys still sleepin thank fuck. So sick off cbeebies lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 5, 2011)

cbbeebies is sikk get that balamory on hahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 5, 2011)

Whats the story in balamory 2dy kev? Haha

Its nuts what kids get u talkin about lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Beansly was it you who did some hempy buckets ? it was someone in kevs thread but cant remember who ... lol


 Yeah I did do hempy buckets. I would recommend then 100%. It's so easy and they grow pretty fast. Not to mention the cheaper medium.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Would u guys give that Amanda Knox a pumping. Bet shes gagging on it. I would rather watch cbebbies than fucking x factor


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah I did do hempy buckets. I would recommend then 100%. It's so easy and they grow pretty fast. Not to mention the cheaper medium.


 
Ke passa dio! You going to go DWC m8? Check Scotty's grow. That was onl a 10 day veg


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Would u guys give that Amanda Knox a pumping. Bet shes gagging on it. I would rather watch cbebbies than fucking x factor


Early on here ay billy u shit the bed?? Lol


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

None of the cards on the bottom are the same as the ones on the top........you need to get up a bit earlier to catch us Cloggites outs Billy (even if ya did pooh yer scratcher). Hope the Sun is shining on you lads and lasses to day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> None of the cards on the bottom are the same as the ones on the top........you need to get up a bit earlier to catch us Cloggites outs Billy (even if ya did pooh yer scratcher). Hope the Sun is shining on you lads and lasses to day.


Sun???? Scotland??? Youve been away too long! Busy bee today, got a bit of a scare lads. Its going to be straight Billy for a few months


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

morning lads n ladies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sun???? Scotland??? Youve been away too long! Busy bee today, got a bit of a scare lads. Its going to be straight Billy for a few months


whats the jackanory like billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the jackanory like billy?


Did u not get my email m8??? Obviously not! Ill resend, check your spam


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the jackanory like billy?





supersillybilly said:


> Did u not get my email m8??? Obviously not! Ill resend, check your spam


...........................................Tell me please?????????..............lol

Mornin chaps!!.....................hope its nowt to bad billyboy!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ...........................................Tell me please?????????..............lol
> 
> Mornin chaps!!.....................hope its nowt to bad billyboy!


Morning p hows things pal?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry chief, cant see owt in junk or spam ?!


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

ah heard they got Palm Trees down the West Coast......


supersillybilly said:


> Sun???? Scotland??? Youve been away too long! Busy bee today, got a bit of a scare lads. Its going to be straight Billy for a few months


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Morning p hows things pal?


Sound as chedds me man!........just gettin used to this no work lark gunna be fucked when i go back thursday 

@Don beans are on the way matey will come tomoz


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry chief, cant see owt in junk or spam ?!


I checked there and I never sent u anything. I must have dreamt I sent it.lol Ive sent u one now. Sorry


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

DST said:


> ah heard they got Palm Trees down the West Coast......


Smackheads, crackheads, glue sniffers, pill heads, coke heads, prostitutes, robbers, stabbers, pound shops, Greggs the bakers(stable diet for all junkies with children), there are all here but I don't see no fucking Palm Trees. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound as chedds me man!........just gettin used to this no work lark gunna be fucked when i go back thursday
> 
> @Don beans are on the way matey will come tomoz


 shit feelin wen u get back bro thats why i dont like to have time off if i can help it plus it keeps me inshape so its all good how are your ladies


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sun???? Scotland??? Youve been away too long! Busy bee today, got a bit of a scare lads. Its going to be straight Billy for a few months


Wits happened billyboy?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> shit feelin wen u get back bro thats why i dont like to have time off if i can help it plus it keeps me inshape so its all good how are your ladies


Yeh im the same mate was only ment to be off thurs an fri last week so thought buzzin nice long wknd..........gettin sick of it already + need the cash im self employed.....so no worky no wonga!! lol
Girls are doin mint bro cheers!.................how long you got till the big chop, you doin it on the wknd??
You no you chop your fans off before you crop mate?.....well you no the last few day when you flush doent the plant take food from them?? just stoned and wonderin bro! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a bit of heat guys. It will all blow over.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just a bit of heat guys. It will all blow over.


Good luck mate!!


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 5, 2011)

good morning mothers fuckers i just woke up to an 8th of lemon skunk thats me happy for 24hrs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

Any 1 herd, seen or event smelt anythin of Las or Sambo?????????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh im the same mate was only ment to be off thurs an fri last week so thought buzzin nice long wknd..........gettin sick of it already + need the cash im self employed.....so no worky no wonga!! lol
> Girls are doin mint bro cheers!.................how long you got till the big chop, you doin it on the wknd??
> You no you chop your fans off before you crop mate?.....well you no the last few day when you flush doent the plant take food from them?? just stoned and wonderin bro! lol


 yes bro your right about fan leaves but its food that has been stored there for a long time and they store it for the same reason camels store water in there hump to survive which is nt wot i want as i want to flush all that shit out or remove it manually ie removing fan leaves!! Your right bro this weekend it is and just finishing preping to start my next mission!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 herd, seen or event smelt anythin of Las or Sambo?????????


got a text off sambo other day ....


----------



## parttimer (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


>


That dog needs to be burned as its clearly a witch!


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 5, 2011)

OMG that shit is insane How does that dog do that? Seriously he got it right


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 5, 2011)

Do any of you know a good link to a setup tutorial that actually explains what connects to what and where shit go's and why? I've been racking my brains on how I could do a grow but I have searched the forums and found out that I would need a carbon filter and fan system. I just don't know how the hell you would set somthing like that up in a stealth cabinet. I was looking at those Secret Jardin tents but I don't know what else to buy and shit. 

Loads of little niggly things confusing me. I'm at that stage of learning where I understand the main concepts of everything but not getting the practical nitty gritty of setting the shit up.

Like for instance, Does the carbon filter and fan switch off at night when the lights are out or what? Also, do you have to have one of those big fuck off silver snake duct things running round the room? Does it have to go out of a window? Also they seem to go on each side of a lamp but how would this role with CFL lamps?

WHat's the easiest to set up? CFL or just go for a 250w HPS? I just want a simple setup for 2-3 plants because I cant afford to buy smoke.

I'm into photography and have all kinds of stands reflectors lights and shit. So I'm thinking I could bang a Secret Jardin in the corner and just tell people it's a light tent. If I could have the plants sleeping in the day and I didn't have to have the fan/filter on I could just have that on at night so no one would hear it.

Sorry to bang on but you know what your doing and have probably had these issues to overcome. Cheers lads.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

Grimnebulin said:


> Do any of you know a good link to a setup tutorial that actually explains what connects to what and where shit go's and why? I've been racking my brains on how I could do a grow but I have searched the forums and found out that I would need a carbon filter and fan system. I just don't know how the hell you would set somthing like that up in a stealth cabinet. I was looking at those Secret Jardin tents but I don't know what else to buy and shit.
> 
> Loads of little niggly things confusing me. I'm at that stage of learning where I understand the main concepts of everything but not getting the practical nitty gritty of setting the shit up.
> 
> ...


check out my thread mate , just click the link under this post ... 1st page shows my 250w HPS connected to my fan and carbon filter in my tent .. if you need any more info ask in there and ill try to help you out


----------



## Airwave (Oct 5, 2011)

Grimnebulin said:


> Do any of you know a good link to a setup tutorial that actually explains what connects to what and where shit go's and why? I've been racking my brains on how I could do a grow but I have searched the forums and found out that I would need a carbon filter and fan system. I just don't know how the hell you would set somthing like that up in a stealth cabinet. I was looking at those Secret Jardin tents but I don't know what else to buy and shit.
> 
> Loads of little niggly things confusing me. I'm at that stage of learning where I understand the main concepts of everything but not getting the practical nitty gritty of setting the shit up.
> 
> ...


Wow. You have so much reading to do.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 5, 2011)

I know mate. One of you stoners should do a tutorial with pictures for dumb fuckers like me. Lazy bastards yiz are.



Airwave said:


> Wow. You have so much reading to do.


----------



## rainz (Oct 5, 2011)

Ello everyone!! whats cracking? i see not much has changed since i was last on ere


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 5, 2011)

where can i get a good cheep ish mag glass


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

Howdy rainz, not much is cracking, although i should start thinking about cracking some beans for 1 cash crop for Januaryish.

Ebay for mags, jewellers loupes are popular


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

So whatchu guys think about this Micheal Jackson doctor case?
I an see both sides of the argument really. I mean I don't want every drug addict that dies to be able to sue the doctor (their families I mean you cynical bastards) but he was getting fucking anesthesia drugs for christ's sake. You wouldn't be able to get that without the doctor's help.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not fussed, couldn't give two damns in fact, never thought he was anything special just some weirdo. As to the legal precedent if it is one, it has no meaning here.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not fussed, couldn't give two damns in fact, never thought he was anything special just some weirdo. As to the legal precedent if it is one, it has no meaning here.


Well howdy fucking do to you too 
It's just a philosophical question ya miserable cunt.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a very good philosophical question ya plonker


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not a very good philosophical question ya plonker


 If someone dies because of the drugs they were prescribed, should they be able to sue their doctor?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

No, that's what all the disclaimers on the side of the box are for  But those aside yes, should it be found to have been a fault of the doctor and directly related to the medication. On the whole though, i couldn't care, i have beer, brioche and smokes, wheyy


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> If someone dies because of the drugs they were prescribed, should they be able to sue their doctor?


Each case will have different circumstances and should be judged accordingly.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

heeeee heeeeeeee !


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

Imagine hitting a bridge at 120mph. Ouch


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Imagine hitting a bridge at 120mph. Ouch


i couldnt punch that fast .....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

was wathing a Jeb Corliss video, mad stuff

[youtube]8CdivYbxBuA[/youtube]


----------



## Clonex (Oct 5, 2011)

He had a chimp called bubbles , a kid called blanket , a home called neverland , a chamber that was gonna make him live longer , yeah lets blame the doc for his whackiness !


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> was wathing a Jeb Corliss video, mad stuff
> 
> [youtube]8CdivYbxBuA[/youtube]


that has to be 1 in a billion chance ... unlucky but lucky to be alive


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

hows mr tip top anyways ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

You what?  The guy who was flying above the bridge hit the edge at 120mph died on impact and his body wiht a parachute deployed almost took out the bald geeezer. 

I'm good though. Made some decisions of late so who knows what will happen next


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;HrwDFgEeFCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrwDFgEeFCE[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

I love prescription drugs. Wacko Jacko must have asked for the drugs and offered large amounts of cash to the doctor, so in effect the doctor should be charged with drug dealing. That means he should be done with Culpable homicide. Is that a charge in America??? Manslaughter???? Fuck knows


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2011)

[youtube]aAkQ1REJpEg[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You what?  The guy who was flying above the bridge hit the edge at 120mph died on impact and his body wiht a parachute deployed almost took out the bald geeezer.
> 
> I'm good though. Made some decisions of late so who knows what will happen next


i thought he was the bald geezer and survived WTF lol ! stoned idiot i am .... i watched the video muted as im listening to music haha ... decisions decisions .. decided on canada ??


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

must not smoke this spliff ... have to stay pure .. have to staaaaayy ... fuck it ... will power is for the boring ! smoke that shit ! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2011)

you get that pm rob?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you get that pm rob?


replying now , sorry mate ... got caught up with a few other bits


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 5, 2011)

bird came in with new bong bless her its class tho only20 so..........


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 5, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> bird came in with new bong bless her its class tho only20 so..........View attachment 1821669


shit my house looks a tip lol im wrecked and got a new digy cammera cool as fuck hows the lads


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks mate. Sorry I didn't see your post before now. I appreciate the help



RobbieP said:


> check out my thread mate , just click the link under this post ... 1st page shows my 250w HPS connected to my fan and carbon filter in my tent .. if you need any more info ask in there and ill try to help you out


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 5, 2011)

mornin uk growers....


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mornin Kev what cartoons u watchin this mornin? Lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

ben 10 alien force hahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ben 10 alien force hahaha


Hahaha brilliant. Ma wee boys too young for that got bob the builder 2dy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

lol..think we should rename to uk cartoon forum hahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol just in the mornin. Well am jst smoking ma last J of sillybilly's gear n a hve to say am goin to be gutted when its finished


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

lol nice stuff bro is it..think i need new stuff bored of smoking same shit diffwerent day..


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yip its a lovely puff. Fuck there's neva enough of the same stuff around here to get bored of it. A lot of people selling the good shit for 20 a gram


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

tell ya dealers just want to rip people off fuck the taste smell and quality its all about quantity and profit..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha kev your right bro if i could get away with sellin my shit at 1.5 a ten or 3 gram for £20 i would just to fuck all the little skallys up i reckon i could sell a bar in 2days with the network of peeps i no and it would ruffle a few feathers for sure but the risk is enormous so its not an option to b fair even tho id love to do it !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

i know what u say cheeder its defo do able


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 6, 2011)

I would sell it soaking wet if I could for 1000 an oz.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yip your both right. A grow personal bcos of the prices. Got arthritis in ma left foot n am no even 30,well thats ma excuse lol. If a sell any its for new equip nutes n shit.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I would sell it soaking wet if I could for 1000 an oz.lol


Haha a know u would lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I would sell it soaking wet if I could for 1000 an oz.lol


Yes lad and get your rep ripped to shreds lol at the end of the day it cost virtually fuck all to grow only a little love so i could easily afford to sell it in draws but it is nt worth gettin busted over it!!


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright lads just a quick question foes anyone reckon uk exodus cheese still around I'm growing a very very old cheese strain but my mate can't confirm that's what it is anyone no of it still going round


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

Check my sig skanny


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 6, 2011)

Which o e the journal


----------



## rainz (Oct 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy rainz, not much is cracking, although i should start thinking about cracking some beans for 1 cash crop for Januaryish.
> 
> Ebay for mags, jewellers loupes are popular


How are ya tt? u not got anything on atm? im thinking about upgrading all my kit soon but been too busy with work. what u poppin for that jan crop then?


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice iv been looking at yout plants there Stella. Quick question how can u tell it's exodus. ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

Skanydee said:


> Nice iv been looking at yout plants there Stella. Quick question how can u tell it's exodus. ?


Growth charecteristics many other things come into it to !! Theres only a handfull of peeps with decent exodus cheese plant mothers and all are old hands to cropping and instead rather clone a few rare strains to help with there pensions!!


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 6, 2011)

Well the strain I'm growing my mate has had for 6 years and his mate befor him had it 9 so that's 15 years at the least could it be possible that I'm growing a very close strain to the exodus I'll post sum pics up of her in veg dunno if that will help in being able to tell I flicking the 12/12 on fri


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

Post em a picture tells a thousand words


----------



## Beansly (Oct 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]aAkQ1REJpEg[youtube]


I got into it with a guy on here trying to tell me that show was educational for children... have a look
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/471572-what-time-adeventure-time.html


supersillybilly said:


> I would sell it soaking wet if I could for 1000 an oz.lol





cheddar1985 said:


> Haha kev your right bro if i could get away with sellin my shit at 1.5 a ten or 3 gram for £20 i would just to fuck all the little skallys up i reckon i could sell a bar in 2days with the network of peeps i no and it would ruffle a few feathers for sure but the risk is enormous so its not an option to b fair even tho id love to do it !!


 You guys are fucking ruthless! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I would sell it soaking wet if I could for 1000 an oz.lol


Typical scotsman ey billy lol..........


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

new update on my thread growers enjoy...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

guys check out my first journal any criticisim welcom (cant spell)lol this place is dead
CHEERS Rep+ for all ha ha


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 6, 2011)

this is what the soil is made up from
This special potting soil was developed in Holland and is, in our opinion, the best soil for organic cultivation. It consists of White peat, Baltic peat, Irish peat, sphagnum peat moss and Black peat comprising 60% of the total volume. The remainder consists of 20% worm compost, 15% perlite and 5% bio super mix which is a concentrated selection of biological fertilisers containing minerals, bacteria, vitamins, blood-meal, bone-dust, basalt-dust, bentonite, seaweed meal, guano and lava-dust. The complete mix is a ready to use, completely biologically mixed potting compost with a pH between 5.9-6.2 and an EC of 1.3. 
So with all this stuff in could there be a build up of too much nutes / salts??
Also after flushing will it develop new nutrients ?? (they are in 19 litre pots)
And what are the signs a plant is needing food ?


----------



## Lioker (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, 1st time grower, got a cuboard thing setup, only just got seedlings shown, which im pleased about, but has anyone tried to use Baby Bio, later down the line? I see they keep going on about miracle grow, but i was just wondering, cos ive got some baby bio anyway for non-weed plants. Was hoping to save money lol


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 6, 2011)

i got this plagron royalty mix for £17 for 50l

http://www.hydroponics.co.uk/Growing-Media/Soil-Mixes/Plagron-Royalty-Mix
no need for food apparently


----------



## Skanydee (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah im doing the same but with terra soil and i got the same problem i dunno if there is no food or to much i wanna flush it no anyway but i wanna make sue its been flushed


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2011)

rainz said:


> How are ya tt? u not got anything on atm? im thinking about upgrading all my kit soon but been too busy with work. what u poppin for that jan crop then?


I'm good but bored in a hot kitchen. Not sure what i'm popping but market being the market yield means yes  

Indoor barbecue whooohooooooo, by which i mean jerk cicken in the oven  

Been making a point of smoking outside on my ledge of late, cheese stinks up everything everywhere so better the seaguls, but christ it got ccold damned quick, i reckon someone messin around with the weather. that makes me think of a kids book where a boy finds a chest of drawers at the dump and upon getting it home finds each drawer unleashes a different type of weather. Cracking book


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 6, 2011)

Skanydee said:


> yeah im doing the same but with terra soil and i got the same problem i dunno if there is no food or to much i wanna flush it no anyway but i wanna make sue its been flushed


 i flushed mine and all is good so far , I think ill do a grow review of this soil at some stage


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt onlt someone stoned can think of a thing like that class mate


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

Any one want to swap cuttings or want any im away to take down the room in my house so away to take some off the chronic first so pm me lads


----------



## AcidTest (Oct 6, 2011)

anyone recommend any decent bongs?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 6, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Any one want to swap cuttings or want any im away to take down the room in my house so away to take some off the chronic first so pm me lads


what u got going strain wise m8 ? what county ?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 6, 2011)

So yeah lifes fucking good but being singles almost as much work as havin a mrs trying to txt one bird was enough i cant keep up with 4  but hey no complaints i got some hoes and im 24/7 partying. still skint tho 

hows everyone else ?


----------



## pavement50 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm chopping loads of mouldy bud of my plants. is this anygood for bubble hash?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 6, 2011)

pavement50 said:


> I'm chopping loads of mouldy bud of my plants. is this anygood for bubble hash?


yeah i believe u can mate and that sucks


----------



## pavement50 (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah man but got quite a lot of popcorn bud and mould rotted bud so wanna make some hash or oil. surfing the net now to get some bags and the savoir faire to do it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

I think moldy buds only good for that butane oil or honry oil stuff i think, i'd check for sure 1st mate


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 6, 2011)

horny oil... nom nom..
my favourite kind..



PUKKA BUD said:


> I think moldy buds only good for that butane oil or honry oil stuff i think, i'd check for sure 1st mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

View attachment 1823371View attachment 1823368View attachment 1823363just updated journal with pics lads heres a few to tease yas over to see the rest lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> horny oil... nom nom..
> my favourite kind..


Thanks for that my personal spell checker.....nob nob.. .......soz ment nom nom lmao!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 1823371View attachment 1823368View attachment 1823363just updated journal with pics lads heres a few to tease yas over to see the rest lol


SUPERB chedder. + Rep for the beast's!

cindy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 6, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> SUPERB chedder. + Rep for the beast's!
> 
> cindy


 cheers hardest part this weekend love to grow but hate the trimm lol but the faster these have gone another 1 in for crimbo run !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> horny oil... nom nom..
> my favourite kind..


Just realised i put honry oil not horny oil.......................your sacked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 6, 2011)

Lads, has anyone used these LED panels for a grow? Are they good?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 1823371View attachment 1823368View attachment 1823363just updated journal with pics lads heres a few to tease yas over to see the rest lol


only if you jump across to see my first journel to mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

Soz mantz i wa only playin mate!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking sweet cheds


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

some uk ladys for you big up uk underground massive


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby looking good man


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 6, 2011)

Morning all!

Can anyone tell me of a good organic soil, preferable from a chain store... the one i'm using just started sprouting little mushrooms that look kind of like cress, and that can't be good.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

looking really nice bro....and good mornin uk growers hows things growers...


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Quick question when do u's start counting your flowering time?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 7, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I always thought it was from the day you flipped the light to 12/12.... I have been wrong before, so anyone gonna agree or correct me??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Quick question when do u's start counting your flowering time?


I start from when i flip also mate but some people say start when they see the 1st signs of flowers......doesnt really matter if you just chop when there ready bro!!!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 7, 2011)

morning lads


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Oct 7, 2011)

i start when you see "the change" in the plants growth 
this is about 5 days into 12/12

It has just started to get hairs as well ,
I think in my experience if you veg long enough then the plant takes about 2-4 days to change to flower mode but i presume this is affected by strain, in the past with short veg times i have had massive stretch for the first 3 weeks of 12/12 also takes a lot longer to change
so i would say minimum of 1 month veg 
If like me you look at them every day then you should notice the change from veg to flower and take this as your start time but to be honest i dont monitor days it is better to just look and see if plant is ripe ,I use a pocket microscope to look at the colour of trichrome http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Trichomes_Close_Cannabis.jpg these are clear to misted I go for 50/50 brown heads/clear heads 
This has a more detailed look https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/395096-no-amber-trichomes-but-looks.html


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone technically i started timing once the preflowers were everywhere. If i count from when I flipped it'l b 5 full weeks 2 day 

What r your feelings when it comes to flushing? Ie time period any flushing agents?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> morning lads


Mornin Gaz, how's ur ladies today?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

happy fuckin friday people!






















livers n psycho at 10 weeks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy fuckin friday people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u aswell don sticky fingers aint no fun while trying to roll a burn lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

i wear latex gloves when i chop. house me and everything in it, stinks enough as is.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 7, 2011)

What do you guys think about running 144 - 4" rockwool cubes in a 4' x 4' space (9 plants per ft. sq.) with each plant yielding around 7 grams each in a flood and drain system with a single 600 watt lamp?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

lot of plants that beansly. personally id rather do fewer but bigger but thats just me


----------



## Beansly (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lot of plants that beansly. personally id rather do fewer but bigger but thats just me


 The reason I ask is because according to a long time grower (decades) on here by the name of 'collective gardener', using that method brought him the highest yields, in grams per watt, than any other hes ever tried. And coming from that man, it means a lot.
He said if it wasn't for the high plant counts (at time he said he'd need as many as 3,400) he'd still grow that way.
And to top it off he said he only used one 1000 light mover on every 4' x 8' table.

I did the math and 144, 7g plants would be 1008g or 35.5 oz.... That's over two pounds, actually 4 pounds per table, per 1000w lamp.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice scotty man your looking fine.
don thats looking class to mate,some root porn from ma nft tray


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

looking swell don mate exceelnt pal..happy fuckin friday...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

Beansly said:


> The reason I ask is because according to a long time grower (decades) on here by the name of 'collective gardener', using that method brought him the highest yields, in grams per watt, than any other hes ever tried. And coming from that man, it means a lot.
> He said if it wasn't for the high plant counts (at time he said he'd need as many as 3,400) he'd still grow that way.
> And to top it off he said he only used one 1000 light mover on every 4' x 8' table.
> 
> I did the math and 144, 7g plants would be 1008g or 35.5 oz.... That's over two pounds, actually 4 pounds per table, per 1000w lamp.


 thats a load of dope from only 1000w still it's betterable it's just over 1gpw which we know can be topped. but theres a lot of factors involved . if your legal or dont fear the po po get on it. personally though even 144 plants is a bit too much for me.


gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1824248View attachment 1824247Nice scotty man your looking fine.
> don thats looking class to mate,some root porn from ma nft tray


 cheers fella! I've been thinking about NFT or a DWC set up when i move. is the nft much maintenance?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats a load of dope from only 1000w still it's betterable it's just over 1gpw which we know can be topped. but theres a lot of factors involved . if your legal or dont fear the po po get on it. personally though even 144 plants is a bit too much for me.
> 
> cheers fella! I've been thinking about NFT or a DWC set up when i move. is the nft much maintenance?


Na m8 nft and dwc both quite low imho u can make them as high maintenance as U wnt. I'm doin a dwc jst now


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 7, 2011)

less work i think just top up water and nuts lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats a load of dope from only 1000w still it's betterable it's just over 1gpw which we know can be topped.


 Actually it works out to over 2g per watt.
9 plants per square ft on a 4' x 8' table = 288 plants
@ 7g per plants = 2016g or 71.1oz
2016g/1000w = 2.016 gpw

Which is almost unbelievable.
It's temptingas hell I'll say that.

Even I use a 600 watt light in only a 4x4' space, and only get 3g per plant that'd still be 432g or 15.238oz of dope.
_Only 3g per plant!

_Makes a pretty good argument for SOG if you ask me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry i must have misread 1008grams to a 1000watt bulb is just over 1 gpw. now your saying 2000g's? thought you were originally working on 144 plants man!? either way it's tempting. who can be arsed with 288 x 3 gram plants though even 7gram plants. idk just seems like a lot of work


----------



## Beansly (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry i must have misread 1008grams to a 1000watt bulb is just over 1 gpw. now your saying 2000g's? thought you were originally working on 144 plants man!? either way it's tempting. who can be arsed with 288 x 3 gram plants though even 7gram plants. idk just seems like a lot of work


My bad man lol I don't mean to be argumentative. My first calculation was the hypothetical for my room. I would be working with 600w in a 4x4' space and 144 plants _hypothetically._
I made those assumptions from collective gardeners experience which was 288 plants on a 4'X8' table with one 1000w lamp on a light mover.
Sorry bout that mix up.

You're right though about the work. It would HAVE to be hydroponic. You would have to make sure you never get pests unless you can inspect 300 plants a day for bugs. And if you DID get bugs, it would be devastating....lol
Not looking so good anymore. I don't know if I have the discipline to grow that way.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Beansly said:


> My bad man lol I don't mean to be argumentative. My first calculation was the hypothetical for my room. I would be working with 600w in a 4x4' space and 144 plants _hypothetically._
> I made those assumptions from collective gardeners experience which was 288 plants on a 4'X8' table with one 1000w lamp on a light mover.
> Sorry bout that mix up.
> 
> ...


Why not scale it down mate and go for 50 plants and try for 1/2 a oz of each?.....veg a little longer.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Why not scale it down mate and go for 50 plants and try for 1/2 a oz of each?.....veg a little longer.


 Man Idk what I'm gonna do. I was planning on a SOG but I didn't know you could pack them so tight. I only have a roughly 1.06m x 1.6m space and I need to get the most out of it.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

I was walking through town earlier minding my own business when some guy hit me in the leg with a white stick so i gave him a slap and just for good measure i kicked his dog up the arse to


----------



## UKHG (Oct 7, 2011)

HELLO HELLO HELLO

sorry net got cut off so took a few days to get backtrack installed to crack the neighbours wep key!LOL

so missed anything good?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

uk forum seems dead these days whats goin on...


----------



## UKHG (Oct 7, 2011)

so guys orderd 8 clones
the person who was menna be having 4 has changed ther mind(typical)

i have the room but im already under 12-12
cuttings wer taken over a week ago and have been established and are in rockwool cubes

u think theyd be ok under 12-12?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 7, 2011)

UKRG said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO
> 
> sorry net got cut off so took a few days to get backtrack installed to crack the neighbours wep key!LOL
> 
> so missed anything good?


Where can I pick up the software and instructions for that?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 7, 2011)

UKRG said:


> so guys orderd 8 clones
> the person who was menna be having 4 has changed ther mind(typical)
> 
> i have the room but im already under 12-12
> ...


They'll be fine. The end result will be small I should think, but yeah, they'll still grow.


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> They'll be fine. The end result will be small I should think, but yeah, they'll still grow.


why not put them in for the 12 hrs then pull em out put them under some energy saving bulbs for when your in your dark period then back in your grow room untill
you have them to a half decent size thats what i would do


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Where can I pick up the software and instructions for that?


It's backtrack, most warez forums or torrent sites will have it, then just google for how to-s. Havn't checked on it in a while but last i used it it's a linux distro for hackers essentially, anyone can hack a neighbours WEP key if they want to but if you've no history with linux or that kind of thing in general it could be a bit of a learning curve but doable none the less.

Just seen that my profile sais i'm a marijuana expert. I don't agree  i'm just good because somehow i've yet to run into any really serious problem whatsoever, or f i have i've simply missed em and gotten a harvest anyways. Ignorance wins!


----------



## UKHG (Oct 7, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> why not put them in for the 12 hrs then pull em out put them under some energy saving bulbs for when your in your dark period then back in your grow room untill
> you have them to a half decent size thats what i would do


well theyre about 10 days new in rockwool and since i been left with the whole 8 i was just gunna go with the 12-12 from the getgo i have 1 room 8ft x3.5ftx ceiling height gunna remove the ceiling light move my hps to the middle and put the ballast in the attick plugged into a single plug socket what im gunna but in place of the light fitting

600 wattballast on a light socket? whats ur thoughts? basically remove the plaggy fitting and put a single socket in its place on the ceiling

ther costing me 40 qwid for the 8 so im hinking wat the hell im gunna get SUMMET off em so y not? as long as ther well sestablished the dude sed a bit ago he would veg em but i duno if he stil will i mean i dont really wanna ask is it taking the piss asking him to veg em even tho he offred?


^^^^looks qwite good


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2011)

Um..... Fuck you this looks better?

[youtube]yS4Mrct-_mk[/youtube]


----------



## UKHG (Oct 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Um..... Fuck you this looks better?
> 
> [youtube]yS4Mrct-_mk[/youtube]


was gunna watch that few weeks ago but delted it


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 7, 2011)

is that megashark even a real film???


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2011)

Folk and I sometimes watch them start to finish with a good bit of booze and smoke, some good stuff  10 minutes and jamaican jerked chicken wings outta the oven, wheeeee. Peroni Cobra Bulmers no.17 and Stella Cidre  hehe

Howdy Lozac, havn't seen you in a bit even if i is for m blind eyes. It is indeed a film. There are a while bunch of them, Mega Piranah is pretty good 

[youtube]pFhSogGnu4I[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2011)

Black rose is positively up the duff, hopefully as well it's had it's ded done with the exo, romulan and bsbs x casey. Fun times


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 7, 2011)

Cali Connection - Tahoe OG
Barneys Farm - Tangerine Dream
G13 Labs - Blueberry Gum
G13 Labs - Purple Haze 
G13 Labs - Pineapple Express

opinions anyone? think this may be my order.. along with a few other freebies...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2011)

No idea i'm afraid. Alcoholics paradigm, "i'll buy 5 so there's 3 for tonight and tomorrow" 

The story need not be further explained, and inly mid evening


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

UKRG said:


> 600 wattballast on a light socket? whats ur thoughts? basically remove the plaggy fitting and put a single socket in its place on the ceiling


No no no!!!!................needs to be plugged into the sockets circuit mate, it will pull to many amps for the lightin circuit!




lozac123 said:


> is that megashark even a real film???


Eyup mate dont think ive ever seen you on ere lol......................nice 1 for startin the UKer!!!!!!


----------



## UKHG (Oct 7, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No no no!!!!................needs to be plugged into the sockets circuit mate, it will pull to many amps for the lightin circuit!
> 
> take it thats a no then


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

good moanin'



kevin murphy said:


> mornin uk growers...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

hows thing razzatazzaman


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

Booohoooo had to pull ma space dwn last night


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

why scotia...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

northern ireland let me down for 248 quid last nite wounded i tell ya lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> why scotia...


Got the dreaded rot m8. Pulled it out the cupboard yesterday to get some pics n change ma res n it's all ove the side nearest the wall. Pulled back my mylar n the wall wiz black. Decided best to chop n start again 

Got NLxBigbud to do nxt goin to try ma first scrog....


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry to hear that pal...was u not gettin enough ventaklation or is it just the room itself..


----------



## delvite (Oct 8, 2011)

there is an additive you add to the paint before you cover it wiv the mylar but av forgot the name lol............. mornin all


----------



## delvite (Oct 8, 2011)

say sumink like this lol........... http://condensationproducts.co.uk/aspbite/categories/index.asp?intCatID=48&content=anti_mould_anti_fungicidal_paint_additives


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> northern ireland let me down for 248 quid last nite wounded i tell ya lol


Hope you didn't bet on Ireland and England on the rugby lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Got the dreaded rot m8. Pulled it out the cupboard yesterday to get some pics n change ma res n it's all ove the side nearest the wall. Pulled back my mylar n the wall wiz black. Decided best to chop n start again
> 
> Got NLxBigbud to do nxt goin to try ma first scrog....


That sucks ass scotty!!.....................f_ckin mold is the enemy i got it last grow, just bought a dehumidifier come yesterday gunna get it in the room late, my humidity has been like 50-60% ever since i potted up a few weeks ago, no good for flower it was even bloody 73% other day so i thought f_ck it i lost over a Q last time so the £60 for the unit will save me cash....just hope it works well.....................


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

mate maybe more fans needed


----------



## SensiLover (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all

New to the forums but fed up of paying top ££ for shit weed.
So i went dry for a whole month ( yea i know madness ) saved some cash and got myself a little 

setup

What im running
Secret Jardin 120 Grow Tent
Atami 4 pot wilma dripper system
Lumatek 600w digital dimmable ballast ( dims to 400w also has a nice super lumans thing )
1x 600watt Maxibright Megalight ballast
1x 600watt Sunmaster Duel spectrum Bulb ( Yea i know im lazy )
1x Euro Reflector (With the V in the middle)
1x 4" TT inline Extractor Fan
1x 4" Prima Klima Carbon Filter

Im using
Canna bio terra plus soil at the moment
Also using canna nutrients ( any other suggestions would be nice )

What im growing
1x Super lemon haze - GHS (freebie)
1x Sweet & Sour - SliffSeeds (ment to be an outdoor grow but i want to try it indoors)

My Super Lemon Haze 6 days in 


Thats it for my first grow i have some sensi seeds ready for the second grow when i know a little more

Any advice would be nice and i will post more pics in a new thread if there wanted 
SensiLover


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

nice setup bro...welcome to riu..


----------



## UKHG (Oct 8, 2011)

3 weeks flower but put em thru hell at start sorted now so
_*TO PRUNE OR NOT TO PRUNE THAT IS THE QUESTION I PUT BEFORE U?

*_


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sorry to hear that pal...was u not gettin enough ventaklation or is it just the room itself..


Its a mixture of location of cupboard and mother nature. A lot of humidity in Scotland unfortunately. Hopefully make some coin n smoke, wanna change ma set up altogether......


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

new toys 'n tings..

gonna give coco a bash + new 600w dim lumatek ballast


----------



## SensiLover (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice setup bro...welcome to riu..


Thanks man setting up my journal if you want an update


----------



## SensiLover (Oct 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> new toys 'n tings..
> 
> gonna give coco a bash + new 600w dim lumatek ballast


The ballast is great for this shitty british weather.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> new toys 'n tings..
> 
> gonna give coco a bash + new 600w dim lumatek ballast


Spending some dosh eh mantiszn, gonna give the old credit card a bashing today myself as i need some supplies. Cant go wrong with the coco mate i love it.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

sun in a box mate...



SensiLover said:


> The ballast is great for this shitty british weather.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone know what the heat difference is like between the normal reflectors and the parabolics?


----------



## pavement50 (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah better than outdoor at the mo .. molds around !


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

parabolics is more of less heat spots in the tent or room...and better light spread i keep meaning to buy one but always chance my mind lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

Well looks like Holland might be succumbing. The government is re-classifying high-strength cannabis to put it in the same category as hard drugs. 

"Dutch politicians say high-strength cannabis, known as "skunk", is more dangerous than it was before."

Haha... I like their reasoning though, by their words, classification of drugs is based on it's effects not any issues or whatnot they might cause. so is vodka and that lot classified as hard drugs? Because high-srength cannabis is no more harmful than low strength except you get more mashed.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 8, 2011)

SensiLover said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to the forums but fed up of paying top ££ for shit weed.
> So i went dry for a whole month ( yea i know madness ) saved some cash and got myself a little
> ...


you'll probably going to need some Nitrogen because i use the Canna range and always end up with N def a few weeks in to flowering and the flowing Nutes don't have enough N in them , I got some Canna Mono Nitrogen to add to the rest of the feed


----------



## Beansly (Oct 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well looks like Holland might be succumbing. The government is re-classifying high-strength cannabis to put it in the same category as hard drugs.
> 
> "Dutch politicians say high-strength cannabis, known as "skunk", is more dangerous than it was before."
> 
> Haha... I like their reasoning though, by their words, classification of drugs is based on it's effects not any issues or whatnot they might cause. so is vodka and that lot classified as hard drugs? Because high-srength cannabis is no more harmful than low strength except you get more mashed.


Yeah I read about that. And you thought America was bad with the propaganda!


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> parabolics is more of less heat spots in the tent or room...and better light spread i keep meaning to buy one but always chance my mind lol


Sound as mate. Was thinking of getting a 250w parabolic for veggin


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15225270



better win this trip to the cup from tude then..



tip top toker said:


> Well looks like Holland might be succumbing. The government is re-classifying high-strength cannabis to put it in the same category as hard drugs.
> 
> "Dutch politicians say high-strength cannabis, known as "skunk", is more dangerous than it was before."
> 
> Haha... I like their reasoning though, by their words, classification of drugs is based on it's effects not any issues or whatnot they might cause. so is vodka and that lot classified as hard drugs? Because high-srength cannabis is no more harmful than low strength except you get more mashed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone got a filter n fan they want rid of? need another 1 to improve my setup, dont mind paying for em or swapping em for the 2x400W HPs ive got sitting here doing nothing lol.

anyways how is everyone today?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> new toys 'n tings..
> 
> gonna give coco a bash + new 600w dim lumatek ballast


Nice mantz you be happy with that lot mate let me no if you need any tips dont think you will tho mate, cannas so easy to use

Only thing ill say is mate you might need some cal-mag supp all depends on your water, you usin tap??


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

Figure it might be an idea to get fir for next year so tempting myself to get busy and look at buying a bike, although for £200 ent gonna be getting anything fancy.


----------



## trand (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,All, newbie here, thought i'd give this section a try, 3livers in flower 2weeks, now 2 looking quite healthy,odd yellow leaf here and there but the 3rd which is the tallest dos'nt seem as strong and is driving me fucking mad, with yellow leaf, trimmed this lot off today, any advice, pics added, i been having this yellow leaf problem for a few weeks even before i flipped them any advice more than welcome


----------



## UKHG (Oct 8, 2011)

so r.e my last post trim or [email protected]?


----------



## UKHG (Oct 8, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone got a filter n fan they want rid of? need another 1 to improve my setup, dont mind paying for em or swapping em for the 2x400W HPs ive got sitting here doing nothing lol.
> 
> anyways how is everyone today?


got a car5bon filter aint gunna use it ima just load the house up iwth yanklee candles and airwicks


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2011)

well another 3 day drinkin marathon and ahm fuckin skint, got suppliers phonin me demanding money....ah well ho hum, fuckin usual.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 8, 2011)

trand said:


> Hi,All, newbie here, thought i'd give this section a try, 3livers in flower 2weeks, now 2 looking quite healthy,odd yellow leaf here and there but the 3rd which is the tallest dos'nt seem as strong and is driving me fucking mad, with yellow leaf, trimmed this lot off today, any advice, pics added, i been having this yellow leaf problem for a few weeks even before i flipped them any advice more than welcome


It's either nitrogen deficiency or magnesium deficiency.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It's either nitrogen deficiency or magnesium deficiency.


if a magnesium def whats best to use calmag?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 8, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well another 3 day drinkin marathon and ahm fuckin skint, got suppliers phonin me demanding money....ah well ho hum, fuckin usual.


 Speaking of a three day bender, how you been sam?

I thought you morbid fucks would enjoy this almost as much as I did
[video=youtube;xLZHfeZKExY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLZHfeZKExY&feature=fvwp&NR=1[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some dirty cow has been fraudulently selling soiled panties on ebay, a police enquiry revealed that she had in fact just been wiping them on her dog's arse.

Two questions:

What type of filthy pervert buys this sort of stuff?

How do you get a Paypal refund?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks man.. yeh will need a booster further down the line too.. still undecided on that one but thinking maybe bud xl or something, i've got a bit of 13/14 left too
running tap water through brita filter.. usually comes out just under 6 and free from nasties



PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice mantz you be happy with that lot mate let me no if you need any tips dont think you will tho mate, cannas so easy to use
> 
> Only thing ill say is mate you might need some cal-mag supp all depends on your water, you usin tap??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wots up peeps just a little break to stimulate my brain from trimmin!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

not much mate get sum updates on chedder when u get chance bro...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> thanks man.. yeh will need a booster further down the line too.. still undecided on that one but thinking maybe bud xl or something, i've got a bit of 13/14 left too
> running tap water through brita filter.. usually comes out just under 6 and free from nasties


Do them britas make the water near RO water?? if so you'l defo need some cal-mag mate best to get some then 1st sign of any deff just add some thats all i did, ended up happnin in flower my 1st run so got the cal-max sorted and it out, so then started usin 2week before flower last run with no probs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots up peeps just a little break to stimulate my brain from trimmin!!


Are the ol' fingers hurtin yet bro????........lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It's either nitrogen deficiency or magnesium deficiency.


Looks like more is happening as well. Seems deficient in all the main elements NP and K. Dunno what medium matey is using but id check the PH run off for starters.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2011)

well thats me flipping to 12/12 tonight. roll on 8 weeks time. just in time for chrimbo.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2011)

What do rape victims and windscreen wipers have in common? 

When they're dry, they really fucking screech.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Are the ol' fingers hurtin yet bro????........lol


Hurtin na not a chance lol!!


----------



## trand (Oct 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looks like more is happening as well. Seems deficient in all the main elements NP and K. Dunno what medium matey is using but id check the PH run off for starters.


Maybe bit more imfo might help you chaps, in soil, following bio-bizz chart, PH 6.2 i flushed them for 2 waters before I flipped them and they was really lush green, then went onto the bio-bizz feed programme, I did have some yellowing before but nothing like i have now,


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

Oooovercomplicating. If they look pale, feed em more, if they do anything else, lower the feed  Hasn't failed me yet. 

Anyone got any good skiing/boarding based films they'd recommend? As in feature films, not just ski jump films.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

trand said:


> Hi,All, newbie here, thought i'd give this section a try, 3livers in flower 2weeks, now 2 looking quite healthy,odd yellow leaf here and there but the 3rd which is the tallest dos'nt seem as strong and is driving me fucking mad, with yellow leaf, trimmed this lot off today, any advice, pics added, i been having this yellow leaf problem for a few weeks even before i flipped them any advice more than welcome


its a PH problem causing lock out mate , you can see by the brown marks on the leaves like spots ... i had the same problem , PH your water to 6 with use half nutes for a week , should start to see it improve , then keep your feed PH at 6 and build back up to full nutes over the case of 3 days , then add some cal mag .... if you increase your nutes too quick or add cal mag to quick you will over fert the soil and cause more salt build up and lock out .....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

trand said:


> Maybe bit more imfo might help you chaps, in soil, following bio-bizz chart, PH 6.2 i flushed them for 2 waters before I flipped them and they was really lush green, then went onto the bio-bizz feed programme, I did have some yellowing before but nothing like i have now,


Im not a soil guy man but id just give em a good feed with a slightly higher ec than you have been. I dont follow any feeding charts as there often wrong, give em some nutes and watch the new growth.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its a PH problem causing lock out mate , you can see by the brown marks on the leaves like spots ... i had the same problem , PH your water to 6 with use half nutes for a week , should start to see it improve , then keep your feed PH at 6 and build back up to full nutes over the case of 3 days , then add some cal mag .... if you increase your nutes too quick or add cal mag to quick you will over fert the soil and cause more salt build up and lock out .....


Shouldnt soil be around PH 7, idk i aint a dirt boy


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

GO ON WALES!!!! HAHAHA YA ENGLISH FUCKERS! 

Face down or i'll make your heart stop beating with my mind!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

[youtube]YjGkCjbdeX8[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Shouldnt soil be around PH 7, idk i aint a dirt boy


yeah it should be mate but if he keeps his PH around 6 until his probs are sorted it will help with the build up of nutes and salts thats already accumulated in the soil


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2011)

"Did I come out of mum's tummy?" asked my son.

"Yes mate." I said. "I know it's hard to believe but five years ago you were in there."

He looked at my missus slouched on the settee. "Dad? Are there still some people in there?"


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

chronic just for you kev


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

just a wee update on my 250mh cupboard grow.1x lstin chronic,1x special kush(that my bird made up her own soil)hydro pebbles potting soil and coco hiersk from a block for the lizzard lol its working and realy well at that.
and my propegetor with x11 chronic took lastnight this prop has got no thermostat in it so its hard to get used to,think ill put it on a timer.
Think thats it enjoy.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

nice one bro thats nice...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

Im stoned here it is lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

Lasagne ice lolly?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

Lads only 2 weeks of veg before the flip for xmas crop


----------



## UKHG (Oct 8, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Lads only 2 weeks of veg before the flip for xmas crop


so these clones im getting i got 2 weeks before flipping em? already 10 days old

and for christmas do u mean cured redy to smoke or just harvest?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

UKRG said:


> so these clones im getting i got 2 weeks before flipping em? already 10 days old
> 
> and for christmas do u mean cured redy to smoke or just harvest?


xmas harvest needs to be turned 10 weeks before xmas if you wanna push it though lol ... that gives you 8 weeks 12/12 and a week or so to chop and dry


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to hire a cook. Once i start drinking and smoking i lose the will to cook. Spent like 20 quid on squid and chicken and such. I have this strange annoyance of buying something fresh then letting it sit around for a day. Short story determination wins and results in a kitchen fire. That is why i am fireproof.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2011)

yep as rob said,2 weeks to veg 8 flower 3 or 4 days to dry same again for to sell there you go xmas with you cash and a smoke,touch wood lol


----------



## pavement50 (Oct 8, 2011)

was going to sweep the chimney myself but cant be doing with the cleaning up.. so a mate done it for 20 quid and some moldy bud.. good man!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 9, 2011)

morning....

i'm first today kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

good mornin uk growers on this shitty sunday morn..hows things..


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good mornin uk growers on this shitty sunday morn..hows things..


all good mate, sitting on the sofa having cuddles with lil`un with a cuppa n hula hoops watching the rain out the window lol, hows you/everyone else?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

doin ok mate hows ther grows goin.......................


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

Mornin UK'ers...... hows everyone today?

Anyone know what the cheapest place is to buy lights online?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

yea grotec mate definate and next day delivery pal..


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea grotec mate definate and next day delivery pal..


Mint was on greens hydro or sumthin like that, but is was a bit steep price wise......


----------



## del66666 (Oct 9, 2011)

you tried 3 counties..........


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

grotec will beat any online offer and there lightings and equipment is great its were i buy my stuff from..


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> doin ok mate hows ther grows goin.......................


so so, psycho still aint doing much so gonna chop em today at 11.5 wks and just replace em with the sweet cheese clones ive got ready, yourself?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you tried 3 counties..........


I've only really checked google and ebay... Brain melt trawling through them all. Was hoping for a xmas grow but looking doubful now, so far behind this year


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

sounds good mate...


Saerimmner said:


> so so, psycho still aint doing much so gonna chop em today at 11.5 wks and just replace em with the sweet cheese clones ive got ready, yourself?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

morning all, what a fuckin shitty day.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

not jokin dura not stopped raining for 3-4 days now...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

its been humping it down for a few days up here as well Kev , the only bonus is that the temps are a lot more stable than they were 2 weeks ago.


----------



## delvite (Oct 9, 2011)

ah well this rain is keepin my temps sweet............................


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

Right so last night i plucked a branch off the only plant i have going at the moment and noticed that it had a couple of seeds in it(devastating) which means its gone hermie on me, ive looked over the plant and can't see and cock or balls so what does that mean? and are the seeds going to be all hermie or have i by chance got a load of female Vanilla Kush seeds?


----------



## delvite (Oct 9, 2011)

if she dnt have a pakage she may have been pollenated?


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't see any and she was the only plant i had going so there is no way any other pollen got on her and my last grows were all Auto females


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Right so last night i plucked a branch off the only plant i have going at the moment and noticed that it had a couple of seeds in it(devastating) which means its gone hermie on me, ive looked over the plant and can't see and cock or balls so what does that mean? and are the seeds going to be all hermie or have i by chance got a load of female Vanilla Kush seeds?


what age is the plant? it more than likely just a partial hermie although as Delvite says it is possible that its been pollinated. the odds of true feminized seeds are really remote.


----------



## delvite (Oct 9, 2011)

old pollen can be on your - fans, lights or pots ect........... as dura says the chances of female seeds are remote.


----------



## SensiLover (Oct 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> you'll probably going to need some Nitrogen because i use the Canna range and always end up with N def a few weeks in to flowering and the flowing Nutes don't have enough N in them , I got some Canna Mono Nitrogen to add to the rest of the feed


Ended up getting the cyco range never seen or herd of anyone using it but it looks good

http://www.cycoflower.com/


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Right so last night i plucked a branch off the only plant i have going at the moment and noticed that it had a couple of seeds in it(devastating) which means its gone hermie on me, ive looked over the plant and can't see and cock or balls so what does that mean? and are the seeds going to be all hermie or have i by chance got a load of female Vanilla Kush seeds?


How far into flowering is she?


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

Its about 3 days from the chop and i have never had any male plants only feminized seeds and all of them were absolutely fine. I didn't really think i would end up with a load of fem seeds that was just wish full thinking on my part.
Still looks lovely though


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

If its the end of cycle the plant will produce no more than a few seeds. Its natures way of keeping going when it knows its coming to the end, its also a way of telling its finished. They wont be feminized though.....

My trainwreck & ice grapefruit both done it found about 6 seeds in each altogether.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

sounds exactly like a partial hermie. no worries, these things happen i'm giving my grow room a good clear out today, change the can filter around and silence the fuckin air pump a bit as i just flipped to 12/12 yesterday and one of the things i'm gonna do is spray them with Dutch Master Reverse as a preventative. its always handy to have around.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> If its the end of cycle the plant will produce no more than a few seeds. Its natures way of keeping going when it knows its coming to the end, its also a way of telling its finished. They wont be feminized though.....
> 
> My trainwreck & ice grapefruit both done it found about 6 seeds in each altogether.


 I may of got unlucky and picked the branch with the few seeds in it(i fucking hope so) i have looked at the rest and can't see any others


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

SensiLover said:


> Ended up getting the cyco range never seen or herd of anyone using it but it looks good
> 
> http://www.cycoflower.com/


LOTS of different bottles lol, and is it for coco/soil/hydro etc? website isnt overly clear lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> I may of got unlucky and picked the branch with the few seeds in it(i fucking hope so) i have looked at the rest and can't see any others


If its just a couple poking out of the bud you'l be fine mate imho anyway, I panicked as well when I first seen it.....


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> sounds exactly like a partial hermie. no worries, these things happen i'm giving my grow room a good clear out today, change the can filter around and silence the fuckin air pump a bit as i just flipped to 12/12 yesterday and one of the things i'm gonna do is spray them with Dutch Master Reverse as a preventative. its always handy to have around.


 I'll get some for next time,what stage do you spray with the DMR, its going to be my last grow of the year as im moving to Spain in November


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

ive had few hermies over the years, i fuckin shit myself at first but the further i read into it and bought the Reverse stuff that was the problem solved, ive fixed plants for mates as well with it. its an hour or twos work to fully check and spray the plant completely but its well worth it. the stuff only cost £30 quid but when u consider what a quarter of weed costs then its a no-brainer.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive had few hermies over the years, i fuckin shit myself at first but the further i read into it and bought the Reverse stuff that was the problem solved, ive fixed plants for mates as well with it. its an hour or twos work to fully check and spray the plant completely but its well worth it. the stuff only cost £30 quid but when u consider what a quarter of weed costs then its a no-brainer.


 Yeah i did know about it but never had any clue what itwas up to and will from now on spray the shit out of them


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> I'll get some for next time,what stage do you spray with the DMR, its going to be my last grow of the year as im moving to Spain in November


some peole spray every week, i think thats a bit extreme. ive only ever used it whena hermie has appeared so far but i think if u do it at light flip and then every two week till harvest that would do it, even thats maybe a bit extreme. there is a link in here of a guy that conductedan experiment with regular seed. he soaked half in dm reverse and sprayed them every so often all the way thru their entire life cycle. he claims he got 100% females from it and his other half turned out 50/50. heres the links
https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html
apparently it was created for the fruit and veg market to make seedless fruits like grapes and such. btw sum of the info is VERY in-depth, phd university grade biology shit.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> some peole spray every week, i think thats a bit extreme. ive only ever used it whena hermie has appeared so far but i think if u do it at light flip and then every two week till harvest that would do it, even thats maybe a bit extreme. there is a link in here of a guy that conductedan experiment with regular seed. he soaked half in dm reverse and sprayed them every so often all the way thru their entire life cycle. he claims he got 100% females from it and his other half turned out 50/50. heres the links
> https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html
> apparently it was created for the fruit and veg market to make seedless fruits like grapes and such. btw sum of the info is VERY in-depth, phd university grade biology shit.


Cheers mate i'll get reading


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2011)

Fuck u and your trimmin on a sunday haha!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck u and your trimmin on a sunday haha!!


know what ya mean mate, ive got 6 to do later tonight


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

well lads i'm gonna turn over a new leaf in time for chrimbo, IVE GOTTA PLAN!! im gonna go back on the ant-abuse pills for the duration of my flowering and drying and im gonna try ask my doc for anti-craving pills. this will give me 8 weeks to save for chrimbo and square all my debts off as well as concentrating on my plants a bit more, it should make me feel better as well, this fuckin drink depression can get a bit fuckin tedious. im gonna try and not sleep with birds behind my girls back(although she's never gonna believe that!) and im gonna get stuck into my uni studies. ive tried all this before with limited success ( i'm fine for about a month and then it all goes tits-up in usually spectacular style) but i've never had the anti-craving medication. so tonight im gonna start the pills......maybe next week i'll go to church.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Anti abuse and anti craving medication.. man the fuck up


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Anti abuse and anti craving medication.. man the fuck up


distinct lack of will power mate! i'm fine for days like last week but all it takes is a bit of boredom ,a wedge of cash and im off. last week i went out to the pub on tuesday and woke up on friday with the sweat running out me , over £300 lighter and my kidneys that painful i was screaming if i tried to move. extremely unpleasant to say the least


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1827202comin to the streets soon lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

dura72 said:


> distinct lack of will power mate! i'm fine for days like last week but all it takes is a bit of boredom ,a wedge of cash and im off. last week i went out to the pub on tuesday and woke up on friday with the sweat running out me , over £300 lighter and my kidneys that painful i was screaming if i tried to move. extremely unpleasant to say the least


Haha, I'm the same Tbh. Back on the cigarettes with a vengeance and havnt been able to go more than 1 day not drinking in the past 6 years. And once I've had my first beer I don't stop till I drop. No control at all. Had figured come Monday volcano and nothing else till Christmas.

In fact 10 minutes out of bed and i've already opened a bottle of white wine and have a bag of dorito's and salsa on the go


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

morning tt and dura .. you guys ok ? 

tt do you have any pics of your exo x dreamtime matey ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm good, gonna roll up a blunt and watch some only fools or play some GTA, although not really enjoying GTA 4 too much, i like vice city  

Fraid not mate, I've got a male on the go but other than that i've had my rotation full nad have had my plans all upset, don't think i'll flower one out in at laest 6 months. Gotta get my arse into gear pronto if i want anything for January to shift and don't have time to sex anything, time to raid the fem seed drawer. Same goes for all the new seeds i've got going as well, gonna be yonks till i can get em going. Think my ballast and such will be travelling with me


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 9, 2011)

Fuck sake iv never found a singel seed and i only use fem?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 9, 2011)

got another ps3 yesterday iv went threw 7 buying sellig keeping this time tho fucking hate starting again on black ops


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

After my first seed harvest i on longer really care either way about hermies. Firstly even with my cheese full of DT seeds, it's been in a lot of demand, (they calmed down once i told em it was intentional) but hey, i can sell totally seeded bud for 3160 an oucne all day long and everyone seems perfectly happy  Most of my grow is my own anyways so all it eamns is i spend 20 seconds picking some seeds out prior to grinding and i have a bag of potentially kick ass seeds 

I say save ya money and just upgrade ya computer, it's my belie that the pro's far outweigh the slight extra cost over a console, such as only having to buy the odd one or two games, 90% of the games i play cost me nothing  as opposed to 50 quid a pop or whatever madness it is with consoles. 

I can't wait for the new counter strike to be relased so i can utterly dick over all the console players with their "nuh uhhhh, my gamepad makes me just as accurate as your mouse and keyboard" loser attitdes. Some folk just don't have the brain power to understand physics.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

scotch egg and a cuppa, fuckin ace. yeah tip im fuckin hellish mate, i dont drink everyday but i'm one of the greediest bastards ive ever known( and remember i'm scottish so i really understand alcohol greed), when i hit the pub i drink spirits and of recent ive been havin a shooter with each half, thats a fuckin £5r every 15/20 mins. on top of that its usually 2 to 3 grams of coke, so an 'average' day in the pub is around £200 and i can do that normally for 3 days, it fuckin adds up over a month, every penny i ,make goes into it. i dont want to stop drinkin or anything but i need to be able to leash it sumtimes and right now i need a complete break to get the funds and grow sorted.
its fun at the time though.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Aye, i hear you Dura, While i don't earn much at all, that is i have £90 a week of my own money, £60 of that £90 will be on booze, for me it's just a time killer, but it's become routine and that's not a good thing at all. I both need to get to grips with spending an evening sober, and also save up, i have flights and visas and lots of this and that that i have to be saving for over the enxt few months and putting a tenner aside a week ent gonna put me 50,000ft in the air y January. 

Like with everything i can firmly blame women for my alcoholic tendencies, ripped my life from beneath my feet and left me in a vicious cycle.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ttt dura sounds to me like your both brothers lol smoke a fat head and man up lads woman neva got u were u are yourself did and i have a funny feelin u love it lol now y would i think that lmfbo


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

with me its just boredom and habit, although ive got a girlfriend and a kid we live in different towns,(she's 5 miles away) as result i find i'm stuck in the house a lot bored even more so that i dont have a car or lcence right now. so if im needing company i just hit the bozer, the bar staff are all friends and most of the regulars too. i need to find sum other kind of social contact, being on-line is fine for a bit but you need to see human beings now and then. ive tried the full family guy routine but that doesnt work for me, i really need to achieve a bit of balance but then again ive always been a man of extremes, maybe i'll work it out sumtime.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt dura sounds to me like your both brothers lol smoke a fat head and man up lads woman neva got u were u are yourself did and i have a funny feelin u love it lol now y would i think that lmfbo


Haha, i'm sensible me, not like nutcase scots. Sensible southern lad 

You could certainly argue that me and myself put me in my situation, but i could certainly argue that 3 times in succession my girl at the time has run off with my best friend and said a big fuck you i'm sleeping with him. While i don't find any issue with life so to speak, booze works, i sitll do not enjoy i in any shape or form. Having your mentality fucked up to the point that you can no longer keep any friends or speak to women can be a real pain in the arse. Hence a drive to stop with all drinks and such and jsut see if i can become a normal person again. I mean fuck, i've kept in touch with 2 folk because they lived with me in this flat, but other than that i've not had a true friend in going on 6 years. can't handle shit like that nay more.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

sumbody's been up to no good
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-15230951


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

A Paki walks into a library and asks for a book on suicide.

The librarian says, "Top shelf on the left, take all three"


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha, what plonkers, shooting someone with an illegal firearm an being caught has to be one less desirable outcomes if in the UK. Evidence of a cannabis farm, what like everything but plants? or?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah i know, ye cant beat british journalism, the country that created the most popular and expressive language in the world and its fucking hacks cant seem to use the lingo.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah, that was a good breakfast/lunch. Bottle of white, 2 Drumstick bars, half a pack of maryland cookies and some doritos and dip  With a joint right about in the middle. 

I'm always seeing stupid mistakes or questionable ommisions of details in BBC news, imo they're crap, shocker lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 9, 2011)

anyone looking for a 125w red cfl with flex cable and socket...
used once for about 10 hours.. lemme know


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> anyone looking for a 125w red cfl with flex cable and socket...
> used once for about 10 hours.. lemme know


I would if my plans weren't changing. Went and built that magic slidy cabinet for nowt.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

I met a transvestite from Greater Manchester yesterday. 

He had a Wigan address.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

well thats the first day of flower for my babies, the four in hydro are about a foot in height and the 3 in dirt between 6 or 8 inches, tight as fuck node spacing and good broad dark green fan leaves, little bit of nute burn on sum older leaves but nuthin to worry about. the hydro all got their res's emptied and everybody got a small feed consisting of bloom, boost and grow, all the Ionics range. the dirt had got a little water and grow yesterday. ive silenced the air pump a bit by stuffin it in a plastic box crammed with polystyrene and topped off with an old felt trilby, even if it doesn't work its the most dashing air pump in britain with a nice taste in ska and blues jazz. also gave them all a healthy spray of DM reverse. temps are around 27.9c and the humidity is around 40%. well thats the work done for a week then another feed and re-pot the dirt plants. just got two essays to do and thats me kinda sorted, jist a case of getting to chrimbo now. its a nice feeling when all your shit is sorted out.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

I remember the first time I visited my girlfriend's family. They're very religious and her dad forbid us to sleep together.

Which was a shame, because I was very attracted to him.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

quiet in here today....anyone would think its a sunday lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2011)

Most have hangovers or like me to knackered to type lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

I started drinking when i got out of bed and am just abck from the shop with beer


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

i have no idea how you lot drink all the time , i gave it up ages ago and most stoners i know dont drink .. drinking makes me into someone i dont like ... 
most people i know who smoke dont like drinking because of how it affects them especially if smoking.. id never go back to drink id rather wake up hazy for a few minutes than hanging out my arse hung over ....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

I only ever get properly drunk and as such hungover friday and saturday, rest of the time i have say half an hour of hangover in the morning then the day is ust the day, i get myself out of bed at 6am to compensate so by work i'm right as rain. Personally smoking holds a degree of appeal, but drinking kicks it's arse in terms of pleasure. It certianly turns me into a bad person i'm not proud of at times, but hey, i'd kill myself from boredom without 

I also find that smoking and drinking together, ent much better


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

nah if your with the right people smoking beats drinking hands down imo ... nothing better than laughing like a child with mates at some completly pointless random crap .... if any off you are into your hardcore , hard dance, dutch gabber type music then have a listen to DJ Brisks monthly podcast , its funny anyway but listen when stoned and you wont stop laughing at stupid random comments n stuff ...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Genie: I will grant you three wishes. What is your first?

Me: More wishes!

Genie: A Genie can only grant 3 wishes, this is law.

Me: More Genies!

Genie: Fuck...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha, i laugh inside but rarely ever laugh aloud. I tend to confuse people, just sat there watching some comedy film or whatnot in stone silence


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 9, 2011)

Is right. I just started smoking weed again after a 15 year hiatus. I haven't drank for 3 months and I havent felt better. Yeah weed makes me a bit tired sometimes and I can't stop eating cornettos  But like you say, it's a million times better than waking up feeling ill because of a hangover.



RobbieP said:


> i have no idea how you lot drink all the time , i gave it up ages ago and most stoners i know dont drink .. drinking makes me into someone i dont like ...
> most people i know who smoke dont like drinking because of how it affects them especially if smoking.. id never go back to drink id rather wake up hazy for a few minutes than hanging out my arse hung over ....


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 9, 2011)

Lads, where do you get your grow equipment? DO you ever use ebay for things like FIlters and lights? I've got a good source on ebay for cfl lights but I need a good and hopefully cheap fan/filter combo and a decent grow tent. I've posted this link somewhere else so sorry if this isn't good netiquete or whatever but have any of you had any experience with these on Ebay?:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/hydrokit/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

Cheers


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

i understand the hangover avoidance point but i love alcohol because it makes me do really strange shit, like fatchicks and get up to the most incredible bad behaviour, i ended up in blackpool recently drunk in my car out my skull, ive woken up in cop shops the length of the country and fallen out bars into pure chaos for no other reason than i was smashed out my face, i fought great big bouncers and climbed 80 foot scaffolding, woken up on beaches and screwed babes that i'd never even dare try sober. i wouldnt do that stoned, i'd just sit and giggle then fall asleep. i love uppers and booze combined as its enriched my life with experiences that no other drug can compare to, but each to his own, it'd be a shit world if we were all the same.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Grimnebulin said:


> Lads, where do you get your grow equipment? DO you ever use ebay for things like FIlters and lights? I've got a good source on ebay for cfl lights but I need a good and hopefully cheap fan/filter combo and a decent grow tent. I've posted this link somewhere else so sorry if this isn't good netiquete or whatever but have any of you had any experience with these on Ebay?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/hydrokit/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> Cheers


ive bought loads from e-bay, never any problems. full grow tent set ups , the lot. i'd trust them again.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Hahaha, i've climbed scaffolding before, always involved spirits. I ove that anti drinking ad where the guy wipes out thinking he's superman, he should been drinking rum


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

Never had a problem buying off ebay, most of the time i stick to grow shops but now and again theres some good buys on to be had off there.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 9, 2011)

The only thing I don't buy off ebay is the coco.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got me 14 bales of coco for 60 odd quid delivered, not bad for 910 ltrs beats canna on price by miles.


----------



## delvite (Oct 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just got me 14 bales of coco for 60 odd quid delivered, not bad for 910 ltrs beats canna on price by miles.


 poor postie lmao........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

delvite said:


> poor postie lmao........


lol, not exactly subtle either dont come in plain packaging which is a bitch, but as luck would have it im doing up the garden and have a large skip on the drive full of garden waste so wont look to odd when all that lot turns up.


----------



## delvite (Oct 9, 2011)

perfect lol jus anuva pallet........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah i hate it when i draw attention to myself. Im in a little cul de sac with nosey nieghbours, i once bought a fuck off grow cab which needed a forklift to unload i asked the bloke if it comes in plain packaging he said yeah no worries when it turned up it was plastered all over the sides " the producer grow box" lol. What a cunt.


----------



## delvite (Oct 9, 2011)

lol sounds about right..... i just walk into a house wiv no garden carrying bags o compost


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

There is something rather satisfying about drinking from dawn till dusk, then going to the shop and buying more. I should say these are not good thoughts, do not take them in a positive manner, just putting them out there. Booze  Weed is allg ood and fun but i've half a blunt infront of me and i'm just wanting to drink more. I guess that would peobably be the chemical addictive aspects of alcohol though  booze?  no more come tomorrow is the plan thouhg :/ dunno which dickhead suggested that one to me..


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

Some new pics 
Full update on my thread 

View attachment 1827980View attachment 1827981


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd say good but not big enough. You disgust me!  Nah, looks very good, a lot more healthier than the leaves on mine generally look haha, good work.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd say good but not big enough. You disgust me!  Nah, looks very good, a lot more healthier than the leaves on mine generally look haha, good work.


lol , the leaves are terrible just cant see em on these pics , you can see how bad they are on my other pics , also i agree about need to be bigger but theres 4 more weeks of flower yet sooooo


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

If they worse than that, if it's a paling, feed em more, if it's a burning, water em weaker  Ya won't get no more than that from me.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Future Plans:
Buy a Forest. Adopt 8 or so midget babies a year. Be the only non-midget around. Raise them to believe that I am their God.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

Fuck midgets, i'll join in, get it to such a stage and we'll be getting chinese weapons airdropped in slick as ya like. If they are adament i pay taxes to fund terrorism, i'll jut cut out the middle man and do the job myself  haha. Good old Guy Fawkes.


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 9, 2011)

hey tip top, hows things? im on a lot, but i find it so hard to read this thread! it seems to have had 100 posts every time i log on, and i can never remember where i was! :S


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> hey tip top, hows things? im on a lot, but i find it so hard to read this thread! it seems to have had 100 posts every time i log on, and i can never remember where i was! :S


wooooooah ! its the creater !


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 9, 2011)

have i convinced you all im never here??


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> have i convinced you all im never here??


christ mate, youv'e became an urban myth.


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 9, 2011)

haha, im like the beach...someones spoken to me, but its always a friend of a friend....


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> haha, im like the beach...someones spoken to me, but its always a friend of a friend....


ive seen you around on other threads but never in here apart from the front page lol ... UK thread has gone abit downhill last few months .. not much action and alot of people have left the forum


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> hey tip top, hows things? im on a lot, but i find it so hard to read this thread! it seems to have had 100 posts every time i log on, and i can never remember where i was! :S


Things suck. I just went out to the shop stoned and drunk looking for smoked mackerel. No mackerel. Ended up with a packet of tobacco. Boooooo. I just about manage to keep up, if not i just ignore the pages i missed and proclaim my presence nice n' fresh


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 9, 2011)

lol. i just spent half an hour going through the last 20 pages. christ tip top you drink a lot! and i shed a tear with the no friend for 6 years thing. but hell, il always be your friend! 

robbie, when you say left the forum, you mean this thread or rollitup? iv noticed theres hardly any members who are the same now, as when i first started, bit of a shame!


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 9, 2011)

gorgeous grow btw rob...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> lol. i just spent half an hour going through the last 20 pages. christ tip top you drink a lot! and i shed a tear with the no friend for 6 years thing. but hell, il always be your friend!
> 
> robbie, when you say left the forum, you mean this thread or rollitup? iv noticed theres hardly any members who are the same now, as when i first started, bit of a shame!


forum mate ... theres a few who still knock about others journals but most have left the forum


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> gorgeous grow btw rob...


thanking you


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2011)

bedtime ladies, cya all tomorrow.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mornin bro hows tricks??


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

mornin chedder hows u mate...


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

mornin rui ............. kev u gta check ur thread lmao he gunna crack


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2011)

mornin peoples


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2011)

morning all


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

afternoooooooon aallllllllllllll


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 10, 2011)

morning lads , anyone done the nirvana promotion yet ?


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 10, 2011)

Afternoon. That's the only other downfall of weed. I cant drag my sorry arse out of bed.

Thanks for the Ebay reassurances people.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 10, 2011)

wake n bake ftw know that feeling i ment the g13 off from attitude , didnt mean nirvana was thinking about my dwarfs


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> wake n bake ftw know that feeling i ment the g13 off from attitude , didnt mean nirvana was thinking about my dwarfs


your thinking about dwarfs ?? you sick man .. go share a room with dura  lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you know that 3 wants to run a credit check before they'll give you a contract for their internet dongle? I wouldn't do it. I hate giving out all that info. It's dodgy as fuck.


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Do you know that 3 wants to run a credit check before they'll give you a contract for their internet dongle? I wouldn't do it. I hate giving out all that info. It's dodgy as fuck.


 they do it when you get a mobile aswell m8y


----------



## Airwave (Oct 10, 2011)

delvite said:


> they do it when you get a mobile aswell m8y


Getting a contract phone is insane. Way too easy to trace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

bit of pr0n for monday


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 10, 2011)

that is HUGE don. how much you recon itl weigh??


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Do you know that 3 wants to run a credit check before they'll give you a contract for their internet dongle? I wouldn't do it. I hate giving out all that info. It's dodgy as fuck.


not if you get pay as you go........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

i recon all told she'll hit 3 to 3.5 oz that cola i recon probs in the region of a half oz


----------



## Airwave (Oct 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> not if you get pay as you go........


With the amount of internet time I go through it would cost me a fortune.


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Getting a contract phone is insane. Way too easy to trace.


 havnt had one fr years m8 but women talk alot lol


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> With the amount of internet time I go through it would cost me a fortune.


anyway if you have a fixed line they know where you are so phhhh.....im on a 3 contract should i be worried......i think not


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

made me want a burger now dura.............


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

dura72 said:


>


..................


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

30 odd people at my house and only 2 i like and im one of em fuck sake..roll on when there gone...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 30 odd people at my house and only 2 i like and im one of em fuck sake..roll on when there gone...


why have you got odd people in your house...do you like odd people.....and by odd do you mean strange or very strange.....


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

people have come back after mi mums funeral..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hows it go pal?? Hope all good


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Kev. I've never done well with forced small talk with folk i know nowt about etc.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

it went ok mate thanks for asking just glad it over well this is riu not condolenses site were the buds at..


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> it went ok mate thanks for asking just glad it over well this is riu not condolenses site were the buds at..


Fair play lad your a betta person than i would b in your shoes !! Buds are in my journal not that you hqve nt seen em lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

ill look again cheeder lol...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2011)

can anyone think of any nuts that i would benifit from that wont endanger my xmas crop,that will work good with ionics,cheerz 
hit my sig to see cheers again


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a fan of cashews myself. Them or pistachios. Mmmm.

Personally i've never really figured there's much point jumping into the "best nute game". I use a simple Canna A and B, the polants grow and they grow green so i don't give nutes or boosters another thought


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

afternoon people, Them buds are looking tasty don! Tt bet you like your nuts in pairs lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2011)

my mate has the same tent set up as me and gets fatter buds only diff he uses ton a bud also so.............i dont know?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Nuts in pairs? I'm probably missing some really obvious pun there  

Today's day 1 no booze, gonna be so bloody bored


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

lol good luck mate. Tt have you tried that cheesedawg? or anyone else lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

I've not tried it. Not tried many strains. My excessive cheese consumption has made all cannabis rather suck though, might as well have cigarettes, which is a shame. Think i should take a big break.


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> my mate has the same tent set up as me and gets fatter buds only diff he uses ton a bud also so.............i dont know?


Advanced nutrients are supposed to be really consistant nutrients......ive heard, i havent used them myself, i tend to stick to canna terra vega/flores and in my last grow used there boost and pk 13/14. You could tell the difference but not dramatically.


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've not tried it. Not tried many strains. My excessive cheese consumption has made all cannabis rather suck though, might as well have cigarettes, which is a shame. Think i should take a big break.


Im like that aswell, i cant stop smoking cheese lol wish it was the exodus but its mainly the bbc, i wana try cheesedawg in my next grow it sounds really nice.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2011)

cool man cool


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2011)

Evening guys. Just back fae a short break. Any dramas.lol


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> Im like that aswell, i cant stop smoking cheese lol wish it was the exodus but its mainly the bbc, i wana try cheesedawg in my next grow it sounds really nice.


Going in next with the cheesy dick


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2011)

evening all hows tricks?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Spent an hour and a half in the bath, an hour doing the dishes, and it's not even 8pm. I fancy a bottle of wine. Bah!


----------



## UKHG (Oct 10, 2011)

v'nin bitches


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 10, 2011)

you off the vino then tip top?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Gotta save money. every bit helps. That will cover a major part of my needs should i stick to it till January.... i think not somehow though. I think it could just be a case of selling lots of my possessions


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 10, 2011)

have i missed what youre saving for? or havent you mentioned it. for once im actually drinking tonight. imagine it...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Toddling across the pond for a spell in Jan with all hope but ahve about £200 to my name and not much of an income


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

SLH day 32 of flower, more pics in my thread lads!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

that should be a great yield  Getting big n fat already.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> that should be a great yield  Getting big n fat already.


Thanks mate im hopin so!


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 10, 2011)

tip top, when you say across the pond, ireland or america?? and pukka bud, shit, that is a nice plant +rep for posting it.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 10, 2011)

anyone wanna buy a 250gb slim ps3?? skint!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> tip top, when you say across the pond, ireland or america?? and pukka bud, shit, that is a nice plant +rep for posting it.


Thanks lozac............i see your avi that much i dream of her mate lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> tip top, when you say across the pond, ireland or america?? and pukka bud, shit, that is a nice plant +rep for posting it.


Canada. My flatmate flew out end of last week but i gotta take time to save for a visa and wings and such. Got a big jar of cheese that was dried slightly too quickly which i'm tmepted to throw at someone, and if not i've a cupboard of various radiators and high end water pumps that i can flog on ebay. Although i'll need money for ski's and all that outdoorsy stuff. Hmm, think i need to say toodleooooo to the parents with a sly wink and a nudge and cuppa tea with a biscuit  I reckon i might be able to wangle some flights outta them.


----------



## lozac123 (Oct 10, 2011)

lol. hell if you wana post sum shit, im up for it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ttt sounds to me like you need a cash cropper lol


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Going in next with the cheesy dick


ive never tried the moby dick lol so wouldn't know what to expect, would defo try it tho lol


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Newsblog[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]News and comment on the unfolding story of cannabis law reform[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Follow UKCIA on Twitter[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Latest UKCIA blog - 10th October 2011 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]COMT; another &#8220;wrong&#8221; result for the reefer madness hype. - One of the big planks of the reefer madness scare has been undermined by a new study - the COMT genetic weakness. 25% of us are not, in fact, at increased risk from cannabis.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Study finds Cannabis isn&#8217;t all that dangerous, but why is it a sec[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ret? - A new study from David Nutt (ex ACMD) finds cannabis is less harmful that alcohol, but its published in an academic journal which charges an arm and a leg just to read the paper. Why are these papers kept from public view like this?[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Asking the government to support Toke Pure - is it worth the effort to write to government? It can be a long, slow process at best, although it does help to have a decent MP [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A regulated cannabis trade: IDMU report and CLEAR proposal - It's been quite a day for the cannabis law reform campaign CLEAR![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A summary of the health harms of drugs (NHS) &#8211; Critique of the cannabis information. Cannabis has never directly killed anyone - who says so? The British Government no less.There's lot of other things it doesn't do as well...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guardian joins in the GM reefer madness - we expect this sort of rubbish from the Daily Mail or the Sun, but not from the Guardian![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alienated youth, click-bangs in Liverpool and the LibDems smell the coffee[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. - The police are seen as the enemy and murderous violence erupts - all caused by prohibition. Perhaps, just perhaps, the LibDems have opened the door to a reasonable debate about the future of UK drug policy.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Daily Mail sinks to a new low - Amy Winehouse was killed by cannabis, basically. Once again this nasty little gutter rag prints opinion as fact. And that's besides the ranting of Peter Hithcens...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]---------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TokePure - a campaign whose time has come - CLEAR launches TokePure as a major new cannabis law reform campaign campaign. This is how it started and why it's so important.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Does cannabis make you mad? Just what is the truth behind the reefer madness claims?[/FONT]


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Newsblog[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]News and comment on the unfolding story of cannabis law reform[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Follow UKCIA on Twitter[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Latest UKCIA blog - 10th October 2011 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]COMT; another wrong result for the reefer madness hype. - One of the big planks of the reefer madness scare has been undermined by a new study - the COMT genetic weakness. 25% of us are not, in fact, at increased risk from cannabis.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Study finds Cannabis isnt all that dangerous, but why is it a sec[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ret? - A new study from David Nutt (ex ACMD) finds cannabis is less harmful that alcohol, but its published in an academic journal which charges an arm and a leg just to read the paper. Why are these papers kept from public view like this?[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Asking the government to support Toke Pure - is it worth the effort to write to government? It can be a long, slow process at best, although it does help to have a decent MP [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A regulated cannabis trade: IDMU report and CLEAR proposal - It's been quite a day for the cannabis law reform campaign CLEAR![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A summary of the health harms of drugs (NHS)  Critique of the cannabis information. Cannabis has never directly killed anyone - who says so? The British Government no less.There's lot of other things it doesn't do as well...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guardian joins in the GM reefer madness - we expect this sort of rubbish from the Daily Mail or the Sun, but not from the Guardian![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alienated youth, click-bangs in Liverpool and the LibDems smell the coffee[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. - The police are seen as the enemy and murderous violence erupts - all caused by prohibition. Perhaps, just perhaps, the LibDems have opened the door to a reasonable debate about the future of UK drug policy.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Daily Mail sinks to a new low - Amy Winehouse was killed by cannabis, basically. Once again this nasty little gutter rag prints opinion as fact. And that's besides the ranting of Peter Hithcens...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]---------------------------------[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TokePure - a campaign whose time has come - CLEAR launches TokePure as a major new cannabis law reform campaign campaign. This is how it started and why it's so important.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Does cannabis make you mad? Just what is the truth behind the reefer madness claims?[/FONT]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Indeed it does  All depends on what date i'm looking at heading out. But yes, if i get one more grow in after this november harvest, i'd probably go DWC just because i'm familiar (autopots got a lot of use LOL, good use of £70) and do 4 scrogs of something big. Should pull me in say 2k  pretty much all the money i need if i have flights and visa covered.


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

PUKKA thats looking lovely mate


----------



## delvite (Oct 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> ive never tried the moby dick lol so wouldn't know what to expect, would defo try it tho lol


 a friend of mine just did moby dick............ would defo recomend


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> ive never tried the moby dick lol so wouldn't know what to expect, would defo try it tho lol


The cheesy dick is moby dick x cheese i'm hoping to find a nice mother from 1 of them


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> The cheesy dick is moby dick x cheese i'm hoping to find a nice mother from 1 of them


I'd have called it nob cheese personally but then again i'm no advertiser.


----------



## maxsteel69 (Oct 10, 2011)

Knocking on your dealers door and asking for some nob cheese lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

maxsteel69 said:


> Knocking on your dealers door and asking for some nob cheese lol


Haha, you know that! Also now i think of it kinda reminds me of this, although if us pot growers were to speak our knowledge to our dealer it probably would sound like this, dumb twoddles. 

[youtube]pj1z-YYW6BI[/youtube]


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

ahaha i don't think they'll sell many if they were called nob cheese tt lol you will have people tripping out picturing bellends looking like cauliflowers, thanks chaps whats the moby dick like then, good yields?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> ahaha i don't think they'll sell many if they were called nob cheese tt lol you will have people tripping out picturing bellends looking like cauliflowers, thanks chaps whats the moby dick like then, good yields?


Prejudice little fuck! To hell with you!

If i take my black rose x exo and cross it with a moby dick can i breed it as black mans cock cheese? It'll be a hit with the lasses.

I'm bringing a whole new level of intellect to the naming of strains. Whooo, vulgarity wheeeeee


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Prejudice little fuck! To hell with you!
> 
> If i take my black rose x exo and cross it with a moby dick can i breed it as black mans cock cheese? It'll be a hit with the lasses.
> 
> I'm bringing a whole new level of intellect to the naming of strains. Whooo, vulgarity wheeeeee


ahaha maybe your onto something there,contact porno seeds lol


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

Northern lights x moby dick x headband = Northern dickhead lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> Northern lights x moby dick x headband = Northern dickhead lol


You have made my day  I think that has to be done just for shits and giggles


----------



## rainz (Oct 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You have made my day  I think that has to be done just for shits and giggles


I reckon we would make a fortune lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2011)

Racist Seed co.It would go far. #any scottish themed strains out there?  

For some reason when ever i smoke cheese hash, all i can think is i've been face-mugged. It makes no sense but it seems the perfect description.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Racist Seed co.It would go far. #any scottish themed strains out there?
> 
> For some reason when ever i smoke cheese hash, all i can think is i've been face-mugged. It makes no sense but it seems the perfect description.


 jocky horror.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2011)

ahm fuckin knackered left the house to get the train to glasgow for my night class at 4pm, class began at 6 finished at 8 next train after 9 walked in my front door at 11pm. 7 fuckin hours for a 2 hour class and ive walked about 6miles, and it was EXACTLY the same lecture as last year. bollocks. fuckin plant light went off at 9pm so i didn't even get to say nite nite to my babies. told my girlfriend to fuck off on the phone though so its not all bad.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2011)

pics of one of my propegators with x8 chronic 2000lol the look shit there not tho


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Paddy was shagging a girl when she asked him "Doesn't it bother you I'm only 13?"

Paddy replied "No not really. I've never been Superstitious."


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2011)

A little girl goes to the priest father can i go swiming yes he says just suck my willy young one,YUCK father that tastes of shit,well young one the boys wanted to go to.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 10, 2011)

I see Dura's in with the joke's this evening ! How you doing lad. ? Hope youve got thing's back to norm after you'r interuption! Hope it worked out well for you man, but since i see you kicking around keeping the lad's grinning, i assume you'r A-O.K !

Give me a shout Pal. 

cgg


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I see Dura's in with the joke's this evening ! How you doing lad. ? Hope youve got thing's back to norm after you'r interuption! Hope it worked out well for you man, but since i see you kicking around keeping the lad's grinning, i assume you'r A-O.K !
> 
> Give me a shout Pal.
> 
> cgg


morning all.
alright jambo, yeah mate im back on my feet again. the usual car crash that is my existence has continued although im off the booze and back on the pills; at least for the duration of my grow. that'll give me a chance to get my shit together for chrimbo.


----------



## delvite (Oct 11, 2011)

goooooooooooooood mornin rui.................[video=youtube;kNf54L5uFZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNf54L5uFZI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## delvite (Oct 11, 2011)

ah well kandy is doin good, another week or two and ill take the first three cuts....... sour cream is still a lil stretched but filling out.......... and ladyburn is recovering nicely...............that reminds me ive gotta pick some chains up lol


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

morning ladys , gonna be a long old dry day for me today  but got some potting up todo today should take my mind of it for hmmm all of 5 seconds  lol


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

Im gonna paint my cabinet white today , do i need to worry about paint fumes with the plants ? obviously gonna move them out when i do it.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone had any run ins with NLxBigBud?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

nl BB#1 ? if so its in my journal m8


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Im gonna paint my cabinet white today , do i need to worry about paint fumes with the plants ? obviously gonna move them out when i do it.


paint it with emulsion not gloss or any oil based paint, although they are tougher and waterproof when they heat up the will give off fumes. it'll taint your bud. im a painter to trade btw.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> paint it with emulsion not gloss or any oil based paint, although they are tougher and waterproof when they heat up the will give off fumes. it'll taint your bud. im a painter to trade btw.


ill go check whats in the shed then lol might have to rob something from work.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

dulux white vinyl matt ? that be any good dura ?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> dulux white vinyl matt ? that be any good dura ?


yes mate that'll do the trick. quick sand, first coat, give it a cpl of hours , another light sand then another coat. that'll sort it. it'll smell for around 36 hours but it wont cause any probs.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yes mate that'll do the trick. quick sand, first coat, give it a cpl of hours , another light sand then another coat. that'll sort it. it'll smell for around 36 hours but it wont cause any probs.


wicked , ive knocked up a frame to sit over my plants so i can hang the cfls from it and keep them under light whilst i get it sorted  wish i had a brush tho hate these fucking rollers !


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> nl BB#1 ? if so its in my journal m8


A think it is m8 cheers,its from world of seeds


----------



## Airwave (Oct 11, 2011)

Dura has a trade?

Have I entered the Twilight Zone?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Dura has a trade?
> 
> Have I entered the Twilight Zone?


 lol, i DID have a trade. i took early retirement on mental health grounds. it was driving me fuckin insane payin tax and gettin outta bed.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2011)

hows the uk the day


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

dura72 said:


> lol, i DID have a trade. i took early retirement on mental health grounds. it was driving me fuckin insane payin tax and gettin outta bed.


wish i wasnt so lazy id quit work and play the system but all those forms bah fuck that  , couldnt be fucked to paint the cab , is it really gonna make all that much difference? got my potting up done tho


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> wish i wasnt so lazy id quit work and play the system but all those forms bah fuck that  , couldnt be fucked to paint the cab , is it really gonna make all that much difference? got my potting up done tho


i dunno tbh, i painted the inside of my old grow chamber but it about 10'x8'x4' and it had been blue so it woiuld have helped me


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

well im just thinking the back walls white anyways , the doors are always open so it would only really be the 2 strips on the sides todo didnt seem worth it , ill get extraction and mylar one day


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2011)

look what i found under my bed all moldy well a bit,can i still smoke it as i just ran out also lol


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

heh id smoke anything right now clucking like a cunt !


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2011)

i was smoking trim before i found that.smells like monea tho think its bad for ya?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> i was smoking trim before i found that.smells like monea tho think its bad for ya?


Most likely. Smoking mould can cause serious health problems. Turn it into hash or oil or such.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15261734

Haha, not only to Vietnamese get shit to build their lives from as it is, but we ship em scrap metal in bulk just to propogate it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

Shame. Looks like kanny smoke too. Spores in the lungs ain't good gaz. Hash bags or ISO like ttt said


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 11, 2011)

how we doing people?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

hows thingsa samo mate hows the tree doin mate...


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

things are bad im broke have no bud and the hot bird ive been chasing asked me to dinner cant even afford to leave the house actually feeling rather depressed right now lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

Tell her that and if it bothers her slap her up some. No such thing as a free dinner biatch! 

Alternatively you could opt for the old break your ankle routine, works just dandy.

And helllo there amigo, newuser he claims, good to see you're still kicking around. I'm smoking TH Blackstar (not impressed, will cure more though) and watching Trading Places


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Tell her that and if it bothers her slap her up some. No such thing as a free dinner biatch!
> 
> Alternatively you could opt for the old break your ankle routine, works just dandy.


hahaha she'll pay her own way but theres no way im having her pay for me its just embarassing , just told her straight see if she's up for drink instead.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 11, 2011)

Vanilla Kush came down today


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows thingsa samo mate hows the tree doin mate...


alrite kev, yeah they doing ok m8 had a few probs with some kinda deficiency but still looking goood am gonna chop em soon.



Ontheball said:


> things are bad im broke have no bud and the hot bird ive been chasing asked me to dinner cant even afford to leave the house actually feeling rather depressed right now lol


lol sounds shit otb no bud and some fit bird ya carnt even take out, life sounds good m8 lol well at least ya got the fitty wanted a piece anyway.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

try get update on maten when u get chance...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahaha she'll pay her own way but theres no way im having her pay for me its just embarassing , just told her straight see if she's up for drink instead.


If you can afford a drink, then be the romantic, cook up something nifty  £10-15 should easily make a lovely meal for 2 if you have a bottle of wine or two lying around already. For some reason i now have this in my head

[youtube]YSnK3OM9wNs[/youtube]
Isn't youtube fantastic


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> how we doing people?


Na den sambo! hows it goin mate??


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den sambo! hows it goin mate??


yeah not too bad m8, same old shit different day n all that.

was just aving a look at ya journal, looking nice pukka what week of 12/12 are the biggest plants in the pics at?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah not too bad m8, same old shit different day n all that.
> 
> was just aving a look at ya journal, looking nice pukka what week of 12/12 are the biggest plants in the pics at?


oi oi ya wreck ed cnut where ya been !!! 
check out my journal mr


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2011)

been reading and dont think ill smoke any more of that moldy weed i found dam sealed bag lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 11, 2011)

these new walkers crinkles simply salt crisps are a fucking taste sensation!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> these new walkers crinkles simply salt crisps are a fucking taste sensation!!!


Fucking commoner. Haha  I had a girl getting stroppy at work lately because the crisps we have contain MSG  I ahe dorito's and dip


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fucking commoner. Haha  I had a girl getting stroppy at work lately because the crisps we have contain MSG  I ahe dorito's and dip


get a pack ttt they really are the champion of crisps hmmmmm

hows you anyways? hows the cheese,hash,volcano???


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheese is on it's last run. I'll need to be finding another clone next time i grow it. Hash still exists, was about to chuck a bunch fo it into a paper and smile, volcano is sat totaly unused just like my bong and my pipe and my flightbox  joints whooooo


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 11, 2011)

You swapping vodka for crisps now are ya fat boy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 11, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> been reading and dont think ill smoke any more of that moldy weed i found dam sealed bag lol


Dont smoke mouldy weed man, i did once many moons ago when i was youngster and nearly killed myself lol. Had pleurisy like symptoms, fucking hurt like hell ended up in casualty and had to drop my keggs and get an adrenaline shot in my arse.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fucking commoner. Haha  I had a girl getting stroppy at work lately because the crisps we have contain MSG  I ahe dorito's and dip


MSG ?? Mini Spice Girls ?? thats enough to make anyone complain lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> MSG ?? Mini Spice Girls ?? thats enough to make anyone complain lol


Monosodium glutomate i belive. The stuff that makes shit tasty


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Monosodium glutomate i belive. The stuff that makes shit tasty


yeah i know what it is , when i used to go to the gym alot there was roid heads there that used to swear by MSG , apparently if you mix it in ya food it makes you hungry again 1/2 hour later ... thats why big mac's n chineses used to never fill you up! until the big companies got a telling off for it lol


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> alrite 4eyes hows ya doing m8? vodka,crisps,15mg of zoplicone and plenty of pyschosis tonight m8 im trying to cut down lol


I'm good mate though i'll be happier when i can reduce temps in my groom still going up over 30 at the mo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah not too bad m8, same old shit different day n all that.
> 
> was just aving a look at ya journal, looking nice pukka what week of 12/12 are the biggest plants in the pics at?


The new pics tonight are day 36 mate....................cheers!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2011)

There is something wrong with the iceceams of today. I bought a box of choc ice, and now while i'm not complaining due to the tastiness, ice cream should not be chewy on the whole.


----------



## Griffta (Oct 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Things suck. I just went out to the shop stoned and drunk looking for smoked mackerel. No mackerel. Ended up with a packet of tobacco. Boooooo. I just about manage to keep up, if not i just ignore the pages i missed and proclaim my presence nice n' fresh


I hear that, haven't been on for months. Hope alls well peoples, tho I don't care enough to read the 100 pages I've missed haha


----------



## delvite (Oct 12, 2011)

good mornin all............... a big green thumbs up tday....................


----------



## delvite (Oct 12, 2011)

a bad result for scotland w spain.................. mornin music anyone? http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/bbc_radio_one


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

mornin uk growers...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Monosodium glutomate i belive. The stuff that makes shit tasty


as used in the local chinese..............


----------



## delvite (Oct 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Monosodium glutomate i belive. The stuff that makes shit tasty


 lets clear the murky water ...................... 
Monosodium glutamate (MSG) is a flavor enhancer commonly added to Chinese food, canned vegetables, soups and processed meats. Although the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has classified MSG as a food ingredient that's "generally recognized as safe," the use of MSG remains controversial. For this reason, when MSG is added to food, the FDA requires that it be listed on the label. 
MSG has been used as a food additive for decades. Over the years, the FDA has received many anecdotal reports of adverse reactions to foods containing MSG. These reactions  known as MSG symptom complex  include: 


Headache
Flushing
Sweating
Facial pressure or tightness
Numbness, tingling or burning in face, neck and other areas
Rapid, fluttering heartbeats (heart palpitations)
Chest pain
Nausea
Weakness
 However, researchers have found no definitive evidence of a link between MSG and these symptoms. Researchers acknowledge, though, that a small percentage of people may have short-term reactions to MSG. Symptoms are usually mild and don't require treatment. The only way to prevent a reaction is to avoid foods containing MSG.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 12, 2011)

morning ladys how we all today?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

doin good mate hows u...


----------



## DankyPurp (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats good people chek out some danky blueberry and pink sativa.. harvest time is soon, should be a nice smoke for the winter 

Had some bud rot on one plant, removd infected area and keeping a close eye, hows every one doing?! A z in SE its about £200 - £300 usually cronic but the 8's are on 1.3g  Expensive here man need to LEGALISE.


----------



## rainz (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning UK growers.... any bud porn? its driving me mad not having anything going atm, need to get some seeds asap.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

ive got 50 nevilles haze on the way to me from mr nice seeds thinking of germing 10 and hoping for couple females and leaving the males in there and gettin a seed run done sum point soon what u think..how many seeds will be there off say 6 males 4 females fully pollintaed .....on 12/12 from seed...


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 12, 2011)

I got 3 20 sacks the other day and the first 2 as usual were disapoint. The last one had a lot of red hairs on it and it was legit. Thing is, having not smoke weed for about 15 years I always thought skunk was supposed to be really strong. Out of about 100 sacks maybe 4 or 5 of them did the job properly the rest of it has been ordinary tbh no different to the rocky i used to smoke. Am I doing it wrong or somthing? Maybe it's because I'm skint and I go for about 10 joints out of a sack? If you lashed th ewhole bag in a spliff it would prolly be good night vienna


----------



## rainz (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ive got 50 nevilles haze on the way to me from mr nice seeds thinking of germing 10 and hoping for couple females and leaving the males in there and gettin a seed run done sum point soon what u think..how many seeds will be there off say 6 males 4 females fully pollintaed .....on 12/12 from seed...


More than you could shake a stick at mate lol


----------



## rainz (Oct 12, 2011)

Fuck it.... gona order some cheesedawg and barneys pineapple express auto's, heard that the pineapple's lovely..


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 12, 2011)

Grimnebulin said:


> I got 3 20 sacks the other day and the first 2 as usual were disapoint. The last one had a lot of red hairs on it and it was legit. Thing is, having not smoke weed for about 15 years I always thought skunk was supposed to be really strong. Out of about 100 sacks maybe 4 or 5 of them did the job properly the rest of it has been ordinary tbh no different to the rocky i used to smoke. Am I doing it wrong or somthing? Maybe it's because I'm skint and I go for about 10 joints out of a sack? If you lashed th ewhole bag in a spliff it would prolly be good night vienna


wtf is a sack lol .. if you mean i £10 deal , i can get like 2 spliff out of a £10 deal so your getting 10 spliffs out the same thats why it dont do anything lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 12, 2011)

alrite hows the grows the day thinkin of trying my canna butter and toast scared to taste it lol,handed some to the neibor so wee will see


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzillions of different seeds with different parentage all intermingled. My advise, select a good male, you only need 1 male.



kevin murphy said:


> ive got 50 nevilles haze on the way to me from mr nice seeds thinking of germing 10 and hoping for couple females and leaving the males in there and gettin a seed run done sum point soon what u think..how many seeds will be there off say 6 males 4 females fully pollintaed .....on 12/12 from seed...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

nice one dst as always great help...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

man knows his onions lads. 

hear great things about the nevilles smoke kev. but heard it's a bit of a pain to grow.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

thinking of sending some out for uk guys to cross with there own stuff if anyone interested dont know if they will be though...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot. If it wasn't for the Irish, Scottish and English we wouldn't have whitetrash in America. I guess it's in their genes.

Good morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

i decided a while back my next project will be a sativa diva. i miss that shoot your brain to the moon high. i'm after fruity not spicey though which i think nev's might be more spicey if i remember reet?!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

whos that lol..mornin...


Beansly said:


> Thanks a lot. If it wasn't for the Irish, Scottish and English we wouldn't have whitetrash in America. I guess it's in their genes.
> 
> Good morning.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

good yeilder i think mate isnt it...could u imagine a 13 week veg and then flower on it haha


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i decided a while back my next project will be a sativa diva. i miss that shoot your brain to the moon high. i'm after fruity not spicey though which i think nev's might be more spicey if i remember reet?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

unless you're going to scrog it or cut a hole in your ceiling 13 weeks veg for a sativa like that is waaaay overkill bro.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

lol i know..not actually doin it but it would be nice ...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 12, 2011)

I've seen NH crossed to strains like Chemdog's Sister and East Coast Sour Deisel and I have to tell you, they were remarkable. 
As you may know, Chemdog is a somewhat lower yeilding strain, but crossed with NH it created giant football sized colz of top-shelf connoisseur buds. It seems that NH makes everything it touches better, and if you want real haze genetics you can't beat it as I'm pretty sure it's at least 50% haze if not 75%.
Check out this thread--------->Neville's Haze X Everything


----------



## Beansly (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess I saved the pics.
Here's ESCD X NH



Here's Chemdog D x NH


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

just skimming through it theres sum fatty on that...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

looks real tasty beans lad. sour d is a long finish anyway right? 11 weeks if memory serves


----------



## UKHG (Oct 12, 2011)

just had to move my crop for a day into the loft i was thinking just give them ther dark time n ther i moved just before lights out

theyl be ok? gunna put em bak at 9pm so theyl been up ther for 12hrs?

be ok hto wont they>?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> wtf is a sack lol .. if you mean i £10 deal , i can get like 2 spliff out of a £10 deal so your getting 10 spliffs out the same thats why it dont do anything lol


Think he means dub sacks   You are spot on, when buying, my rule of thumb is that it should equate to £5 a joint. 

My male is outtttaaaa there, now i just gotta hope there's smoehting not seeded that i can smoke  right now every calyx there is is full of seed, especially the BSB. Have opted to grow that as my cash cropper, well i didn't decide it's the only thing in the veg tent, so i'm gonna veg it out for the next 6 weeks odd and do one absolute monster scrog in a big ass DWC bucket. Been talking and it looks like i need to somehow raise a further £2500 by Febuary.






Well and truly done it's thing  should have some nice seeds to take with me over to canada  Got an email from my friend to say that the weed in whistler atm is rather top noth but well, i'd still rather not pay


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2011)

So yeah, essentially this lil girl here needs to give me 12 ounces  Get growing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

whats that poor neglected one in the back TTT?!!?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2011)

That's the male cheese cross. I just shoved it back there to die 2 or 3 weeks ago  There's it's clone also trying to die in the other cabinet. don't have time to make use of em or even find a fem of the cross alas. Patience  

Although saying that i've a romulan that doesn't look much worse, acidentally left it in a bucket of water ph'd to 3.5 for a week, it got a bit funked.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

afternoon ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2011)

G'd evening ya big hairy cock.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

a richly deserved and all too accurate compliment. my thanks good sir.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

btw i was considering try one the foliar spray feeds, are they any goods? what kinda price are? do they smell? any info and is the stuff out of Dobbies garden centre any good?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

A man has gone to A & E after a bizarre sex game went wrong leaving him with 6 toy horses stuck up his arsehole..

Doctors have described his condition as "stable."


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Thanks a lot. If it wasn't for the Irish, Scottish and English we wouldn't have whitetrash in America. I guess it's in their genes.
> 
> Good morning.


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Thanks a lot. If it wasn't for the Irish, Scottish and English we wouldn't have whitetrash in America. I guess it's in their genes.
> 
> Good morning.


 and if it wasn't for the aforementioned nations the U.S would be a plague and disease ridden swamp with the indiginous natives kidnapping and robbing for there very survival in a cesspit of depravity and starvation, their very right to exist at the whim of dictators and warlords. ignored and lampooned by the rest of the developed world, there only global exports would be cheap running shoes and hand stitched sports equipment and a large percentage of unwanted daughters would be sold to the sex slave trade......fuck me, THATS MEXICIO!! who'd have guessed??


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2011)

[youtube]uY0hW_62nks[/youtube]


----------



## Grimnebulin (Oct 12, 2011)

Fuck it I'm a minge bag. a £20 sack/bag is 2 grams. If I have a few grams I'll get about 3 joints off a gram but if I can onloy get one bag for a few days I just smoke singlke skinners. It's just that it's not as strong as I thought. Back in the day the sensi used to be a bit cheaper and it used to get you twatted.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

heres the truth.


----------



## hazeylady (Oct 12, 2011)

hey people i have another question for you all, is it ok if the 2 rounded bottom leafs fall off your plant?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> hey people i have another question for you all, is it ok if the 2 rounded bottom leafs fall off your plant?


The two rounded bottom leaves have fallen off? Oh my fucking god! You must act now!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2011)

so whats everyone`s "quick get one final crop in for xmas smoke" lineup looking like then? I decided to et rid of the psycho after it not performing for me an am going to run with 8 sweet cheese and at somepoint between now n xmas im gonna buy me some nice seeds methinks


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> hey people i have another question for you all, is it ok if the 2 rounded bottom leafs fall off your plant?


yes its fine, there cotyledons( or however the fuck its spelled) and it doesnt matter a fuck, you'll probably notice the lower down leaves will also slowly go yell and fall off as the plant ages. nuthin too worry bout as long as it only a small number.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so whats everyone`s "quick get one final crop in for xmas smoke" lineup looking like then? I decided to et rid of the psycho after it not performing for me an am going to run with 8 sweet cheese and at somepoint between now n xmas im gonna buy me some nice seeds methinks


2 church, 3 ak 48 and 2 black jack. 4 days into flower. doing fine.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

My xmas crop is 22 plants, mainly skunk#1 but ive a couple of burmese kush, cole train, and lemon skunk thrown in for good measure. All should be ready around the first week of dec or there abouts then its just the drying time on top.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so whats everyone`s "quick get one final crop in for xmas smoke" lineup looking like then? I decided to et rid of the psycho after it not performing for me an am going to run with 8 sweet cheese and at somepoint between now n xmas im gonna buy me some nice seeds methinks


I won't have time for another crop by Christmas, unfortunately.

Any idea what seeds you are going to buy?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> My xmas crop is 22 plants, mainly skunk#1 but ive a couple of burmese kush, cole train, and lemon skunk thrown in for good measure. All should be ready around the first week of dec or there abouts then its just the drying time on top.



I've been thinking about skunk#1 for a while now. Which breeder did you get yours from?


----------



## rainz (Oct 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> My xmas crop is 22 plants, mainly skunk#1 but ive a couple of burmese kush, cole train, and lemon skunk thrown in for good measure. All should be ready around the first week of dec or there abouts then its just the drying time on top.


How long does the burmese kush take to flower mate?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I've been thinking about skunk#1 for a while now. Which breeder did you get yours from?


Ive only ever done sensi seeds skunk, its a cracking smoke and easy to grow. Been one of my favs for a good while now, always got a few skunk beans knocking about.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> How long does the burmese kush take to flower mate?


50/55 days, never grown it before so i'll have to wait and see they were a couple of freebies.


----------



## rainz (Oct 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 50/55 days, never grown it before so i'll have to wait and see they were a couple of freebies.


chuck some pics up when you get them going mate


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

wonder when they'll realise where they've parked the van??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> chuck some pics up when you get them going mate


yeah no probs mate i'll stick some up at the weekend. Gotta move them from under the 400s and shove'em under the 600s so ill snap a few pics off.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive only ever done sensi seeds skunk, its a cracking smoke and easy to grow. Been one of my favs for a good while now, always got a few skunk beans knocking about.



Does it stink to high heaven?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> wonder when they'll realise where they've parked the van??


How did they get it in there in the first place?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How did they get it in there in the first place?


its them thats fitting the bollards in place.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How did they get it in there in the first place?


Was you driving the van? lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its them thats fitting the bollards in place.


Oh, I thought they were just filling in the the gaps in a new pavement.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Does it stink to high heaven?


TBH everything reeks to me, i know some strains are supposed to be low odour but i aint grown one yet. She is quite potent but nothing a CF wont handle, i have to be ultra careful with the honk as i grow in a garage and have to be careful the neighbours dont get a whiff.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> TBH everything reeks to me, i know some strains are supposed to be low odour but i aint grown one yet. She is quite potent but nothing a CF wont handle, i have to be ultra careful with the honk as i grow in a garage and have to be careful the neighbours dont get a whiff.


i was growing in a block of flats, fucking definetly makes you appreciate a good carbon can.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i was growing in a block of flats, fucking definetly makes you appreciate a good carbon can.


Yeah i know, my first run i knew nowt about setting up a grow and never bothered with a CF. I was living in a block and came home from work one day parked the motor and could smell my grow 3 floors up lol, the whole fucking block reeked.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I won't have time for another crop by Christmas, unfortunately.
> 
> Any idea what seeds you are going to buy?


Ive been wanting to try some TGA stuff for a while so may do that or may go in the direction of Black Rose if the seeds come thru that ive been after from a member on here has a successful seed run, other than that im looking at something from either bomb seeds or pyramid seeds as i was very impressed with their tuthankhamon that i grew last run

Also as a cash cropper to sort out the last of my debts im looking at cash crop kens "kish" (shishkaberryXshishkaberry) frankenberry pheno


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone done white siberian or cotton candy??

Good yielders / nice smoke??


----------



## Airwave (Oct 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive been wanting to try some TGA stuff for a while so may do that or may go in the direction of Black Rose if the seeds come thru that ive been after from a member on here has a successful seed run, other than that im looking at something from either bomb seeds or pyramid seeds as i was very impressed with their tuthankhamon that i grew last run
> 
> Also as a cash cropper to sort out the last of my debts im looking at cash crop kens "kish" (shishkaberryXshishkaberry) frankenberry pheno


TGA's Plushberry is supposed to be really nice, if you can actually get hold of it.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't lose my virginity until I was 25.

It took me that long to save up for a van.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

mornin uk growers....


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mornin Kev have you ever grew cotton candy or white siberian?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

morning to all.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

no mate not yet....


scotia1982 said:


> Mornin Kev have you ever grew cotton candy or white siberian?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone done white siberian or cotton candy??
> 
> Good yielders / nice smoke??


what breeders are they mate ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> morning to all.


 morning fella, hows your grow going? you vegging up still?

billy still keeping his heed doon eh


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

ah spoke to billy on the blower yesterday, he was away for a few days....glee outing or sumthing i think, lets face it, the only way billys gettin a shag is if they dont have to look at his face.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 13, 2011)

today is not a good day got some wild mood swings on, hate withdrawal  someone get me wasted


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> today is not a good day got some wild mood swings on, hate withdrawal  someone get me wasted


tell me bout it, fuckin 6 and a half days without a drink! the nite sweats are away and ive had a solid shit but i could fuckin murder a beer unfortunaetly im bleedin skint and on the medication so it'll be a while yet. kinda hopin that i'll last the full flower cycle sober, so more or less another 8 weeks dryin time inclyded. i know from many past experiences the first 3 or 4 weeks are hellish, after that it tends to get easier as you find alternatives, the desire never fully abates though. hope theses new pills im supposed to be gettin help, only prob is the fuckin doc wont prescribe them without a letter from my therapist. useless nhs cunts. i mean wtf??? fuckin guy wants to stop boozing, theyve got the fuckin meds to help but ive got be fucked raound before THEY fuckin decide. NOT BASTARDING HAPPy. fuckin fat paki cunt .


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning fella, hows your grow going? you vegging up still?
> 
> billy still keeping his heed doon eh


ahm into flower now done, flipped 12/12 last saturday, the 4 in dwc are about a 14" and very bushy with real tight node spaceing and big fan leave, the 3 in dirt are about 8 to 10 inches with about half the leave( they were really just an after thought as i didnt expect all my beans to pop, 100% germ success rate) im gonna re-pot the dirt ones this weekend.wot bout yourself?


----------



## MrSaRgEnT (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey to all my great britons. Not new to RIU bad havent showed my face in this thread yet. Click my sig and check my little setup. thanks everyone and GOOD luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ahm into flower now done, flipped 12/12 last saturday, the 4 in dwc are about a 14" and very bushy with real tight node spaceing and big fan leave, the 3 in dirt are about 8 to 10 inches with about half the leave( they were really just an after thought as i didnt expect all my beans to pop, 100% germ success rate) im gonna re-pot the dirt ones this weekend.wot bout yourself?


I've been reading up a bit on DWC looks like great yields but a bit more attention to detail like ph etc i'm a simplist normally never ph a fuckin thing. tho i think thats why i'm having bother at the moment. my livers n psycho clones are growing super tight nodes like so tight the mould was inevitable. all told i reckon it cost me near 10 oz 

you should have a kanny crop come crimbo then fella.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> and if it wasn't for the aforementioned nations the U.S would be a plague and disease ridden swamp with the indiginous natives kidnapping and robbing for there very survival in a cesspit of depravity and starvation, their very right to exist at the whim of dictators and warlords. ignored and lampooned by the rest of the developed world, there only global exports would be cheap running shoes and hand stitched sports equipment and a large percentage of unwanted daughters would be sold to the sex slave trade......fuck me, THATS MEXICIO!! who'd have guessed??


Ah man, and the Scotts are the worst, followed closely by the English. They've managed to bring their innate rich traditions of wife-beating, bad hygiene, meth addiction, racism and an uncanny ability to drop out of high school. They yell at the blacks and hispanics for being lazy, from the porch where the sit all day being just as lazy. Day-time talk show, court shows, 'worlds dumbest'-- I blame you for this.


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 13, 2011)

fuck man just realised my bitch x robbed my fucking chains , that cunts getting buried. 

dont even think i wanna bide my time.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 13, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck man just realised my bitch x robbed my fucking chains , that cunts getting buried.
> 
> dont even think i wanna bide my time.


 Damn man, I'm sorry.
How'd she get away with that?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Damn man, I'm sorry.
> How'd she get away with that?


i dont wear em often mate just thought yeah chain today and they aint fucking there. 

shoulda have listen to don and stuck that cunt under the patio.

guess the bitch is going to the woods instead.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Ah man, and the Scotts are the worst, followed closely by the English. They've managed to bring their innate rich traditions of wife-beating, bad hygiene, meth addiction, racism and an uncanny ability to drop out of high school. They yell at the blacks and hispanics for being lazy, from the porch where the sit all day being just as lazy. Day-time talk show, court shows, 'worlds dumbest'-- I blame you for this.


 a rich tradition of meth addiction???how the fuck did we mange that ya goddamn 'dusk till dawn' extra?lol, and when it come to wife beating u gotta try real good to mix it up with the muslims. bad hygene?????this from mexican, the only country that uses road kill for deoderant??? racism, c'mon man the fuckin coons got that game well sewn up. high schoool?? at lwast we got countrys with school, our education doesnt come from a catholic priest when he buggering our assholes??? day time talks show, well i'll agree that the presenters are white bud the audience is fat niggers doin paternity tests.....and they reason we goota yell is that you fuckers cant undestand proper english so it either shout or beat you....and as were payin for your family evening gruel and torttias stop complaining and move your lil spick ass faster...theres no fuckin siesta on my greenback time....btw , how s the grow goin esse?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

christ you need a drink. fuck the docs and the tablets get the beak out n get a swally in you.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> a rich tradition of meth addiction???how the fuck did we mange that ya goddamn 'dusk till dawn' extra?lol, and when it come to wife beating u gotta try real good to mix it up with the muslims. bad hygene?????this from mexican, the only country that uses road kill for deoderant??? racism, c'mon man the fuckin coons got that game well sewn up. high schoool?? at lwast we got countrys with school, our education doesnt come from a catholic priest when he buggering our assholes??? day time talks show, well i'll agree that the presenters are white bud the audience is fat niggers doin paternity tests.....and they reason we goota yell is that you fuckers cant undestand proper english so it either shout or beat you....and as were payin for your family evening gruel and torttias stop complaining and move your lil spick ass faster...theres no fuckin siesta on my greenback time....btw , how s the grow goin esse?


It's doing fine ya muggy old bastard. Oughtta pop by the journal some time ---->https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/455752-beanz-2-1-mr-nice-19.html


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ you need a drink. fuck the docs and the tablets get the beak out n get a swally in you.


ahm back on the daft fuckin tablets so ah couldny even if a wanted to, and ahm bloody skint coz ive stashed fuckin gear and cant find it to sell it, need a cpl of weeks clean just to restore a lil equilibrium to ma life. also have the grow on the go and chrimbo fast approaching kinda ives me a wee bit of purpos. but like i said the first cpl of weeks are always rough.....it helps if i just stay away from the general public as i become bit short tempered....and violent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

ahh stashed blow is never a good idea. you sure you've not just snaffled it when wrecked. i'm always doing that. good luck keeping away from it fella.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahh stashed blow is never a good idea. you sure you've not just snaffled it when wrecked. i'm always doing that. good luck keeping away from it fella.


 its not green its coke, about 6 g of the damn stuff, i stashed it so the girlfriend wouldnt find it about ten days ago, ive tried every uckin place i can think of!!! so i'm £200 down as it sits. and im supposed to pay £600 this weeken....ho hum, just gonna have to squeeze a few heads i suppose.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 13, 2011)

So to do a proper Scottish accent, do I put the dick or the balls in my mouth?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its not green its coke, about 6 g of the damn stuff, i stashed it so the girlfriend wouldnt find it about ten days ago, ive tried every uckin place i can think of!!! so i'm £200 down as it sits. and im supposed to pay £600 this weeken....ho hum, just gonna have to squeeze a few heads i suppose.


hahahah you fuckin jokin of course its white not green. that difficult one of askin the lassie if she's seen it without giving away your stash points  it'll turn up somewhere daft when you don't need it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

both lol....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

to do a proper mex accent do i just snore?with the occasional fart?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

how you finding DWC dura?

i've watched a few vids on how to make your own. i've got an airstone and a pump. some hydroton pebbles. wont be for a little while yet but i'm going to do a side by side with the auto's and if the DWC comes up trumps taste/yield wise i might switch.

you or anyone got any tips tricks or just general advise. i've got a ph pen somewhere or maybe just and EC meter ill have to check. i guess ph is pretty important with DWC.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how you finding DWC dura?
> 
> i've watched a few vids on how to make your own. i've got an airstone and a pump. some hydroton pebbles. wont be for a little while yet but i'm going to do a side by side with the auto's and if the DWC comes up trumps taste/yield wise i might switch.
> 
> you or anyone got any tips tricks or just general advise. i've got a ph pen somewhere or maybe just and EC meter ill have to check. i guess ph is pretty important with DWC.


i got tips from a few people i here, mostly billy and ttt. its a piece of piss so far. fill bucket, add nutes when needed, empty bucket once a week, i dont bother with ph although if ur gonna be in sumwhere with hard water then i believe its a must, i had alittle nute burn about two weeks ago but its fine now. the first couple of weeks i found i was checkin them all the time but at that time the Indian summer was playin bloody havoc with the temps. after the roots hit the water they just went mental, the leaf production is way in excess of any soil grow ive seen, ive got 3 soil running alongside it , same strains and there all around 2/3 of the height and at least half the foliage. the roots are fuckin huge compared to a normal soil grow. so far its been very good and all continuing well it'll be my grow method of choice . ill know the yeild returns in 7 or 8 weeks but so far they look well healthy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2011)

nice one fella, so you ph'ing everything on the regular or can you get away with just keeping toot for any probs?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

no mate i dont ph at all, soft water dissolves the nutes much better than hard water. if i do have any probs ive got a ph meter and i will test it and ive got some ph down as well, but no issues so far.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

neil lennons new superstar


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 13, 2011)

Hydor areo 4 pumps for DWC, alot quieter than air pumps/air stones. These little things will oxygenate your water like mad.

http://www.norfolklights.com/hydor-ario-submersible-air-pumps-4-models-available-p-2160.html


----------



## Beansly (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey dura Idk if you;ve ever seen Heisenberg's thread, but apparently it's god send for DWC growers dealing with brown algae & root slime. Check it out if you haven't. His advise has gained him a cult following amongst DWC growers.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey dura Idk if you;ve ever seen Heisenberg's thread, but apparently it's god send for DWC growers dealing with brown algae & root slime. Check it out if you haven't. His advise has gained him a cult following amongst DWC growers.
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


 cheers buddy, im subbed on it.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what breeders are they mate ?


The cotton candy's delicious and the white siberian's from dinafem


----------



## trand (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its a PH problem causing lock out mate , you can see by the brown marks on the leaves like spots ... i had the same problem , PH your water to 6 with use half nutes for a week , should start to see it improve , then keep your feed PH at 6 and build back up to full nutes over the case of 3 days , then add some cal mag .... if you increase your nutes too quick or add cal mag to quick you will over fert the soil and cause more salt build up and lock out .....


Hi, ph 6 the real sick one i gave water for to feeds,and it perked right up, all 3 have now been on 1/2nutes for 2 feeds, that will be on sunday, I now have bio heaven as well, do you still reccomend a dose of calmag? if so when you reckon they should have it, ?? and waht sort of dose? and do i just mix it in with the normal nutes?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

trand said:


> Hi, ph 6 the real sick one i gave water for to feeds,and it perked right up, all 3 have now been on 1/2nutes for 2 feeds, that will be on sunday, I now have bio heaven as well, do you still reccomend a dose of calmag? if so when you reckon they should have it, ?? and waht sort of dose? and do i just mix it in with the normal nutes?


 if the new growth is green and not showing the spots or yellowing then no need for the calmag  if you do want to use it just mix it with ya normal nutes


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how you finding DWC dura?
> 
> i've watched a few vids on how to make your own. i've got an airstone and a pump. some hydroton pebbles. wont be for a little while yet but i'm going to do a side by side with the auto's and if the DWC comes up trumps taste/yield wise i might switch.
> 
> you or anyone got any tips tricks or just general advise. i've got a ph pen somewhere or maybe just and EC meter ill have to check. i guess ph is pretty important with DWC.


I've got 4 different plants in the auto at the moment, one of em cheese, i'm not entirely convinced yet. The size plant that went in, in DWC i'd get one of my big scrog bushes from, right now i've a rather small plant, time will tell though. Once setup it's pretty hassle free, although i need to stop myself being lazy and just leaving it a month on the same water. It's going 2 weeks on this one as it is but all seems well other than a little yellow something happening on the BSBx but other than that it just does as it needs to do. still going DWC for my last crop though, i think i'm going to do a two tier scrog, that is scrog it once while in veg, then add a second larger screen above once in flowering and have a rather organised affair what what.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Oct 13, 2011)

need help. how can i get rid of the smell from my plants without using a carbon filter?? i only have 2. cheers


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2011)

O-zone generator is an expensive option. Or just a bunch of ona blocks, although over time that will be an expensive option as well, they run at close to a tenner a piece and only last a month or so when used to their potential.

alternatively just stick some tyres in a metal bin and set it on fire in the hallway for a bit


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> need help. how can i get rid of the smell from my plants without using a carbon filter?? i only have 2. cheers


 you cant. the best you can do is mask the smell with air freshners, the best and its not cheap is 'ona' its cums in tubs of jell and various other ways.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2011)

Ona neutralizes not just masks the smell, i've tried all types of masking bits and bobs and they last like 20 minutes then it gets nice and stinky


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i got tips from a few people i here, mostly billy and ttt. its a piece of piss so far. fill bucket, add nutes when needed, empty bucket once a week, i dont bother with ph although if ur gonna be in sumwhere with hard water then i believe its a must, i had alittle nute burn about two weeks ago but its fine now. the first couple of weeks i found i was checkin them all the time but at that time the Indian summer was playin bloody havoc with the temps. after the roots hit the water they just went mental, the leaf production is way in excess of any soil grow ive seen, ive got 3 soil running alongside it , same strains and there all around 2/3 of the height and at least half the foliage. the roots are fuckin huge compared to a normal soil grow. so far its been very good and all continuing well it'll be my grow method of choice . ill know the yeild returns in 7 or 8 weeks but so far they look well healthy.


this is something that confuses me , if i was to make a 3/4 plant DWC box , what do you do to empty and refil the res ? you cant just pull the lid off and leave the plants n roots on the floor while you empty n refill the res so how do ya do it? lol


----------



## Angrybeaver (Oct 13, 2011)

ok cheers guys.. il look into ona. weres the best place to buy them? ha i dont no if lighting tyres is a good idea but it could be a last option!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

xmas grow, various plants.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hydor areo 4 pumps for DWC, alot quieter than air pumps/air stones. These little things will oxygenate your water like mad.
> 
> http://www.norfolklights.com/hydor-ario-submersible-air-pumps-4-models-available-p-2160.html


Do you use one of those? If so, any complaints?


----------



## trand (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if the new growth is green and not showing the spots or yellowing then no need for the calmag  if you do want to use it just mix it with ya normal nutes


 ok and thanks alot for the reply will give them another week they are looking fresh and green just the odd yellow leaf , here and there , thanks again


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Do you use one of those? If so, any complaints?


Yeah i use'em. They come with the oxypot which grow shops flog but the areo 2 comes as the standard pump, i upgraded all my DWC buckets to the areo 4 pump for more oomph lots more O2 in the res.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> this is something that confuses me , if i was to make a 3/4 plant DWC box , what do you do to empty and refil the res ? you cant just pull the lid off and leave the plants n roots on the floor while you empty n refill the res so how do ya do it? lol


Bump DWC heads


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Bump DWC heads


Put it in another bucket


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a shit load of buckets rob, when it comes to a res change i mix a fresh nute batch up in another bucket then transfer the plant form the old to the new. If your gonna make a 4 plant box then sit it on something so it raises it off the floor and fit a drain cap to the bottom of your res and attach a hose, piece of piss then mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 13, 2011)

Or move to Scotland where the water is so soft u dont need to change the res.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I have a shit load of buckets rob, when it comes to a res change i mix a fresh nute batch up in another bucket then transfer the plant form the old to the new. If your gonna make a 4 plant box then sit it on something so it raises it off the floor and fit a drain cap to the bottom of your res and attach a hose, piece of piss then mate.


so if i was to use this http://www.therange.co.uk/80l-storage-box-&-lid---red/grn/household-storage/the-range/fcp-product/14911 for a DWC i could just fill it with nutes and water then add a airstone/pump and cut 2 holes in the top for 2 net pots ... thats it ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so if i was to use this http://www.therange.co.uk/80l-storage-box-&-lid---red/grn/household-storage/the-range/fcp-product/14911 for a DWC i could just fill it with nutes and water then add a airstone/pump and cut 2 holes in the top for 2 net pots ... thats it ?


Yep thats it, its very simple but very effective is DWC.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Or move to Scotland where the water is so soft u dont need to change the res.


awrite scrotum, did u get sorted? has ur mrs just let u have ten mins on the pc.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so if i was to use this http://www.therange.co.uk/80l-storage-box-&-lid---red/grn/household-storage/the-range/fcp-product/14911 for a DWC i could just fill it with nutes and water then add a airstone/pump and cut 2 holes in the top for 2 net pots ... thats it ?


Buy two and put one in the other. Things that aren't designed to hold water have a bad habit of leaking.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Buy two and put one in the other. Things that aren't designed to hold water have a bad habit of leaking.


like my ex-girlfriends skull, but as plant holder it make a lovely centre piece and a definet talking point


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd say forget that. You will not have fun emptying and filing that. And at 80L that's a hell of a lot of stress on the plastic, you're not gonna want to nudge it too much. I also found that bigger the reservoir, bigger the floor flooding wave when you nudge it too fast into a certain position. I use nice 40L i think, and give them about 20L of water, each is about 30cm by 50cm and will hold one mammoth plant or 4 small ones if you're very careful. Still a strain on the back though. 

If i had the space i'd set it up so that one central reservoir kept it all topped up, you can get a damaged plant pretty quick if it drinks up it's water and ya cabs hot.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 13, 2011)

ello ello ello

here guys watch thhis and sleep well 
http://www.painolympics.info/


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 13, 2011)

The standard DWC bucket is 20 ltr so if your running 4 plants from one res then you want something decent, the bigger the res the more stable your ph and you wont have to top up as much. Cant see that going anywhere if you nudge it, that one may not be ideal but something similar will do the job. Pop down to BnQ theres plenty of boxes to have a look at and you can get a feel for them and find one with a flat lid, there easier to cut. Res changes are simple with a drain valve.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 13, 2011)

fuck you very much...



UKRG said:


> ello ello ello
> 
> here guys watch thhis and sleep well
> http://www.painolympics.info/


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 14, 2011)

well whos idea was it to drink last night goddamnit im doing breakfast for 200 people this morning today will be a bad day.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

thats one full week since i've had a drink and i gotta admit ahm feeling a lot better, even though i owe a bit of money out imnot cracking up and getting angry about it, im just ;laid back and fully aware of what ive got to do, bloody nice to be in my head for a change. physically i feel fuckin great too, noo back or muscle pains, must be the lack of stress, ive been eatin normally and been out walking and shit, made uni the last two times and i'll be there again on monday. 7 weeks till harvest and all will be perfect after that, i dont even need a great crop. as long as ive picked up some dwc experience and paid for chrimbo i don't give a shit.its a bright clear dry autumn morning, my favourite time of the year as well, aaaaaahhhhh,lovely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

glad things are on the up n up fella. your lasses look fine and happy. i know this is your fog run at dwc but can anyone else answer me is having loads of pots of bubbling water not mould bait? or are they almost sealed units barring the net pot bit?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad things are on the up n up fella. your lasses look fine and happy. i know this is your fog run at dwc but can anyone else answer me is having loads of pots of bubbling water not mould bait? or are they almost sealed units barring the net pot bit?


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 14, 2011)

easy all how r we? no bud porn today?
just ordered the new magnum plus 357 led panel today. will keep u all posted on how it goes over next few months. i cant wait


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad things are on the up n up fella. your lasses look fine and happy. i know this is your fog run at dwc but can anyone else answer me is having loads of pots of bubbling water not mould bait? or are they almost sealed units barring the net pot bit?


Never had mould issues man running DWC but what i found was anything over 6 buckets becomes work, that is if you do res changes and top ups regularly. Anyone wanting to do hydro should take a look at NFT, same results as DWC but a hell of alot easier plus less chance of the dreaded root rot.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

mould need an organic compound to grow on i think, that why soil tends to get mouldy, not too sure though. i'll tell u in in the next few weeks though, i'd start a journal but i'm a lazy fuck. think i'll do one on my next run though from seed to harvest.mite be stable enuff by that time if i'm still off the sauce.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

heres a pic of the roots on each of the plants, they look quite healthy although the pics dons seem to show them as white as they really are


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 14, 2011)

Ionic will make the roots go an off white colour. Especially the boost. DWC is more prone to mold but just go overkill with fans. I used an aircon in the summer which acted as a de humidifier. No need for the winter me thinks. Don, Ive used most hydro methods and DWC wins hands down. Never had a plant less than 4 oz


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> well whos idea was it to drink last night goddamnit im doing breakfast for 200 people this morning today will be a bad day.


lol every day is a bad day for you innit ? have to stick you on suicide watch pmsl ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

rep to certain member for delivery...


----------



## Scotty1991 (Oct 14, 2011)

anybody know a good website for equipment thats in the uk or ships to the uk? thx in advance


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.grotec.co.uk/

next day delivery everytime...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

bored but reasonbly content. the grow s lookin great, cant keep outta the grow room, pokin my face in like a newbie!! this dwc shit is definetly the way to go, soil is fuckin history if this is the result.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 14, 2011)

*



to the yanks on behalf of queen elizabeth

Click to expand...

*


> * To the citizens of the United States of America from Her Sovereign Majesty Queen Elizabeth II:
> 
> In light of your immediate failure to financially manage yourselves and also in recent years your tendency to elect incompetent Presidents of the USA and therefore not able to govern yourselves, we hereby give notice of the revocation of your independence, effective immediately. (You should look up 'revocation' in the Oxford English Dictionary.)
> 
> ...


*

*You're luck I don't know any Scots you hairy, skirt-wearing ninny, or else I'd make it a point to fuck with you every chance I got....
For now you got me. I concede victory to the insult master.​ _No such thing as US english_.....love it​


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks for the compliment, i'll put down 'insult master' on my next job resume!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> thanks for the compliment, i'll put down 'insult master' on my next job resume!


 I think it's an under-rated quality in a man to be a good-natured bullshitter.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats up ladz check out my grow journal plz tell me what you think cheers lads.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I think it's an under-rated quality in a man to be a good-natured bullshitter.


my little post stirred up a few people, christ man sum fuckers must a had a sense of humour by-pass!!lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad things are on the up n up fella. your lasses look fine and happy. i know this is your fog run at dwc but can anyone else answer me is having loads of pots of bubbling water not mould bait? or are they almost sealed units barring the net pot bit?


Well they're ealed in that it's a lid on top. Depending on the setup, some lids will require a good seal, i remember one i used when i started with it and water would seep out. But i've never had a mould problem, i figure they might raise room humidity a little but nothing of consequence.



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Never had mould issues man running DWC but what i found was anything over 6 buckets becomes work, that is if you do res changes and top ups regularly. Anyone wanting to do hydro should take a look at NFT, same results as DWC but a hell of alot easier plus less chance of the dreaded root rot.


Yeah, i found that once i had thrww buckets on the go i had to start paying attention and doing a good bit of work. :For larger grows i'd just buy or build a DWC system with a big reservoir and controller tank, then you can have as many pots or tubs as you want and only really have to bother about the main res, or even possbily go for RDWC


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

where the fuck are we all tonite?ive been in here for over 13 hours today and this threads been bloody quiet


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> where the fuck are we all tonite?ive been in here for over 13 hours today and this threads been bloody quiet


Early night for me big day tomorrow semi against the frogs and Clev's fighting tomorrow night, LETS FUCKING AVE IT!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 14, 2011)

bzzzzzzzz

super maroc







not mine obviously..... well the bit i have is..

have the mexican and the scotsman been rambling again?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2011)

got a nice bit of soft black there 30 quid a q good change tho


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> bzzzzzzzz
> 
> super maroc
> 
> ...


nice, i dropped a few anti yank jokes on the site earlier, holy fuck man, the place went nuts, i pulled about 50 'likes', lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 14, 2011)

This man makes sense - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFTOznr-_H8


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 15, 2011)

good mornin riu...


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

morning people

ur trying to grow a tree to beat mblaze's monster from yrs ago lol good luck kev lol apart from that hows ya been?

im debating weather to chop today day 56 and aint much weather it likes it or not that aint a 8wk strain in my garden lol got me daughters 1st bd on sunday so its either 2day or monday??? got a fucking annual gas check soon so they gotta come down n everything pack away very soon anyway and also as soon as i found out bout the inspection at wk 6 i started to use ripen, some like it some not i fucking love the stuff lol makes the weed looks more finished,hardens the buds up and gets the flavour out the smoke.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 15, 2011)

lol yea mate and ive got enough to do it he only used a 600 watter lol...hows yourd doin mate


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol yea mate and ive got enough to do it he only used a 600 watter lol...hows yourd doin mate


yeah they doing ok m8, had a few probs with some kinda defiency this grow if im honest and seriously thinking bout changing to coco but probably wont lol

hows that slh doing?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 15, 2011)

all 4 of them plants hermied mate...


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> all 4 of them plants hermied mate...


what 1's???


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2011)

moanin' bitches.. *yawwwwwwnnnz*


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> moanin' bitches.. *yawwwwwwnnnz*


alrite mantz how was that budder? how ya been?

im all good gonna chop me plants today, almost finished book 5 of a song of ice and fire fucking really good read i didnt no either that its new i assumed it was a old series of books that come alive again since game of thrones was on tele but its not, book 5 that im reading now only came out this year not even in paperback yet and theres 2 more books to come, the way the books go and also how big they are i doubt very much it will get much further than the second book televised maybe the 2 parts of book 3 but i doubt it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 15, 2011)

slh greyfire armeggedon and critical mate started over..


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> slh greyfire armeggedon and critical mate started over..


what a bastard, ive never seen that slh hermi tho kev not in over 2yrs of seeing it grown or growing it myself u done well to make it hermi lol

u smoking anything nice today m8?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2011)

nice sambs.. no budder yet  it's on backorder apparently... somehow managed to get oversold.. oh well super maroc it is for the moment.. also said we would get a few freebies for delay and cockup - so not complaining really..

they really need to hurry up with the 2nd season.. seems like its scheduled for spring 2012? fakkk can't wait that long..

i've started on a new series called Terra Nova.. looks to be shaping up nicely... its a Spielberg thing so they dumped a fuck ton of money into the thing...

its kinda like a Jurassic park series except the story line is a bit different (got a bit of an avatar vibe about it - also got Stephen Lang in it.. the guy who was the general in avatar).. people in the future have fucked up the earth so bad - you can't go outside without an airfilter blah blah.. some scientists "found" a tear in the time space continuam and have started sending people back 85million years to repopulate the the planet before it got all screwed up .. only problem is its full of dinosaurs... not sure how they are going to work in the survival of the human race when the dino's get wiped out.. probably over analyzing things a bit lol  i suppose if they know its coming they can try avoid it or summat..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_Nova_(TV_series)

overall seems decent enough to waste a few hours



newuserlol said:


> alrite mantz how was that budder? how ya been?
> 
> im all good gonna chop me plants today, almost finished book 5 of a song of ice and fire fucking really good read i didnt no either that its new i assumed it was a old series of books that come alive again since game of thrones was on tele but its not, book 5 that im reading now only came out this year not even in paperback yet and theres 2 more books to come, the way the books go and also how big they are i doubt very much it will get much further than the second book televised maybe the 2 parts of book 3 but i doubt it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

morning all, nice to see ur bk newuser lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all, nice to see ur bk newuser lol


i never went anywhere m8 lol how ya been?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i never went anywhere m8 lol how ya been?


 all gd mate urself? what ya got going atm? seems like months since we spoke last lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

morning ladies, had to get up and fill a bloody dwc res at 3am coz it sounded like a kid trying to get the last drop outta milkshake.. feedtime today i think.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> all gd mate urself? what ya got going atm? seems like months since we spoke last lol


yeah im alrite m8 just now chopping down 2 big livers (7-8wk veg) and 5 small plants (10day veg) 3 pyschosis n 2 slh, after this its gonna be 12 pyschosis and 6 exodus cheese all straight into 12/12 from rooted clone to get another harvest before xmas.

aint really been using the site much recently only so much u can learn about growing in bio-bizz soil with biobizz nutes and there feeding chart lol and only so much winding ya can do too before it gets boring lol but seriously finking bout changing to coco and will need plenty of help if i do lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2011)

i've just made the switch ... 



newuserlol said:


> yeah im alrite m8 just now chopping down 2 big livers (7-8wk veg) and 5 small plants (10day veg) 3 pyschosis n 2 slh, after this its gonna be 12 pyschosis and 6 exodus cheese all straight into 12/12 from rooted clone to get another harvest before xmas.
> 
> aint really been using the site much recently only so much u can learn about growing in bio-bizz soil with biobizz nutes and there feeding chart lol and only so much winding ya can do too before it gets boring lol but seriously finking bout changing to coco and will need plenty of help if i do lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i've just made the switch ...


how ya finding it m8?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2011)

only potted up 2 days ago.. not sure yet really.. looks good.

one thing that i can say that is fucking fantastic over soil is that the coco is not dirty like soil.. like when you have soil on your hands.. you have to wash them to get it off.. but with coco it just dusts off.. lol that's my favourite part so far haha



newuserlol said:


> how ya finding it m8?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 15, 2011)

my own fault mate moving from outdoor to in that what made em hermie..mistake wont be making again for sure...just bit of sogunda even though think wont bother flu kickin my arse so not feelin it proper lol..what u on with lad


newuserlol said:


> what a bastard, ive never seen that slh hermi tho kev not in over 2yrs of seeing it grown or growing it myself u done well to make it hermi lol
> 
> u smoking anything nice today m8?


----------



## UKHG (Oct 15, 2011)

morning guys lazy lie in for me 
so guy came yesterda who done my clones they are "californai mist" anyone had any dealings with it? i think its medical im not 100% on that tho?
how early can iu 12-12 them as my currant few plants are on 12-12 and have been for 3-4 weeks and i cant be having another room setup the wife wont have it ther about 2-3 weeks old in cubes was thinkin of hempy buckets for them but i really dont know as il be using clay balls and they dont hold water so id need to make a run off tray OR lay plastic on the floor but then the water would run anyware would it 

agggrrrhhhh

max amount of plants for 600 wwatt hps is 10 rite?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 15, 2011)

6-8 is better mate...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2011)

10 will be fine if you keep 'em small


----------



## macca82 (Oct 15, 2011)

just set my first grow up in my spare bedroom.. the room is 4meter x 3.5 sq. i have 4 600w lights for 15 plants..ive got 10 inch fillter 10 inch ductin and two 10 inch fans.. ive finished setting up this mornrin and turned the fans on for a test...SHIT!!! it sounds like ive got a plane takeing off in my house....can any 1 help me with advice as im new to this....thanks alot


----------



## UKHG (Oct 15, 2011)

macca82 said:


> just set my first grow up in my spare bedroom.. the room is 4meter x 3.5 sq. i have 4 600w lights for 15 plants..ive got 10 inch fillter 10 inch ductin and two 10 inch fans.. ive finished setting up this mornrin and turned the fans on for a test...SHIT!!! it sounds like ive got a plane takeing off in my house....can any 1 help me with advice as im new to this....thanks alot


hang ur fans from the ceiling on ropes i hear bungee is best and ther is a guide on making a box for ur exractor to go in

the ballasts will be the loudest 4 runnning i think tbh 4x600 hps is a little over kill for only 15 plants u could make 2 rooms and have them perpentual board half the room of so u have 2x2 mtre rooms one for veg one for flower with 2 lights in each if u insist on using all of them


----------



## UKHG (Oct 15, 2011)

macca82 said:


> just set my first grow up in my spare bedroom.. the room is 4meter x 3.5 sq. i have 4 600w lights for 15 plants..ive got 10 inch fillter 10 inch ductin and two 10 inch fans.. ive finished setting up this mornrin and turned the fans on for a test...SHIT!!! it sounds like ive got a plane takeing off in my house....can any 1 help me with advice as im new to this....thanks alot


hang ur fans from the ceiling on ropes i hear bungee is best and ther is a guide on making a box for ur exractor to go in

the ballasts will be the loudest 4 runnning i think tbh 4x600 hps is a little over kill for only 15 plants u could make 2 rooms and have them perpentual board half the room of so u have 2x2 mtre rooms one for veg one for flower with 2 lights in each if u insist on using all of them


mantiszn said:


> 10 will be fine if you keep 'em small


yeh i want em small but california mist i dunno wether its tall or short ther like 3 weeks old from clone stil in cubes he was gunna veg em but hes havibng to empty his grow house out but he gunna try sort summet oiut for me
i said to him look 2week veg give em to me il flower em so then theyl be 5 weeks old and into flower 

i have got 3 alreay in flower 6 weeks away he reckons
1 of them has the small whiskers popping out but its just NOT flowering all the same age ect ect and its bigger than the other 2 so was gunna pull it but its not doing no harm so i guess il grow it out see wat happens


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

macca82 said:


> just set my first grow up in my spare bedroom.. the room is 4meter x 3.5 sq. i have 4 600w lights for 15 plants..ive got 10 inch fillter 10 inch ductin and two 10 inch fans.. ive finished setting up this mornrin and turned the fans on for a test...SHIT!!! it sounds like ive got a plane takeing off in my house....can any 1 help me with advice as im new to this....thanks alot


 cover ur ducting with towels or any old clothes, sit ur ballasts on wood thats sitting on towels or cushion , hang your fans with bungee cord. none of these things will completely stop the noise but cumulative effect should help a bit. for me the loudest thing is my exractor, but fortunately it goes off at 9pm, although its a fuckin great alarm clock. and as UKRG says 4 x 600 is way too much, i did more than that just using two.


----------



## macca82 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the advice mate...readin evry 1s advice i think the gezzer in the shop was taking me for a twat with the 
for lights..just seen the pound singns...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

throw a stud partition up in the room and have two chambers, get it set up for a perpetual grow and your laughing. it'll take about 6months to completely get it running perfectly.


----------



## trand (Oct 15, 2011)

doe's any one know where i can get calmag from???


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

trand said:


> doe's any one know where i can get calmag from???


growell or greens horticulture do it i think


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2011)

can any tell me how much calmag per ltr i should be using for large livers plants in biobizz soil?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2011)

afternoon chaps, don't think there are ay chapesses to greet. Had a wander around town today with a nice bit of hash and ended up spending all the money i'm supposed to be saving for me travels, on feckin art no less, the fuck was i thinking. Got a nice Banksy piece hung up now though. Also bought some surf clams for dinner with a bit of spaghetti


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

ive spent the last two days vitually living in here winding yanks up, its been fun. some take it well and ive had about 80 likes but sum dont and react rather badly, awfully amusing nonetheless,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im alrite m8 just now chopping down 2 big livers (7-8wk veg) and 5 small plants (10day veg) 3 pyschosis n 2 slh, after this its gonna be 12 pyschosis and 6 exodus cheese all straight into 12/12 from rooted clone to get another harvest before xmas.
> 
> aint really been using the site much recently only so much u can learn about growing in bio-bizz soil with biobizz nutes and there feeding chart lol and only so much winding ya can do too before it gets boring lol but seriously finking bout changing to coco and will need plenty of help if i do lol


 i chopped them psychos down last week an just started smoking it, final weight was 7oz from 6 plants, not good by any means but at least the bud i did get is bloody strong lol

Next run ive got 2 sweet chese 3 weeks iinto 12/12 and 8 sweet cheese went into 12/12 last sunday, got a cpl of the same vegging and think im gonna buy some seeds soon and have a fresh start with different genetics and buy all the proper nutes i need, also getting a 2nd fan n filter to try n bring temps down a bit more and improve airflow in the tent a bit

Thinking of getting TGA Agent Orange and Cash Crop Ken`s "Kish" as my seeds when i buy em


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Thinking of getting TGA Agent Orange and Cash Crop Ken`s "Kish" as my seeds when i buy em


What made you settle on those particular strains?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What made you settle on those particular strains?


Well the AO i chose because ive wanted to try some TGA stuff for a while now and it just kinda jumped out at me when i was browsing their site , was kinda just drawn to it and i chose the kish as i liked the description of the taste , the fact it stays fairly short and has a bit of colour other than green to it and is also (supposedly) finished in 42 days(want to get the last of my debts paid off lol) thought id have the AO for percy and the kish for a cash cropper lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Well the AO i chose because ive wanted to try some TGA stuff for a while now and it just kinda jumped out at me when i was browsing their site , was kinda just drawn to it and i chose the kish as i liked the description of the taste , the fact it stays fairly short and has a bit of colour other than green to it and is also (supposedly) finished in 42 days(want to get the last of my debts paid off lol) thought id have the AO for percy and the kish for a cash cropper lol


Cash Crop Ken doesn't ring any bells. Got a link?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;bNI0VzdmO3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNI0VzdmO3U[/video]

Afternoon UK.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Cash Crop Ken doesn't ring any bells. Got a link?



http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/5_cash-crop-ken


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

your early today, lawnmower break down?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> your early today, lawnmower break down?


 That'll do donkeh.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/5_cash-crop-ken


They had the Plushberry! Only place to have it. £50 for 5 seeds is a bit much with 3-4 weeks delivery too. wtf? 3-4 weeks? Nothing takes 3-4 weeks.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> They had the Plushberry! Only place to have it. £50 for 5 seeds is a bit much with 3-4 weeks delivery too. wtf? 3-4 weeks? Nothing takes 3-4 weeks.


That sites quite expensive compared to most others from what i just looked at lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> They had the Plushberry! Only place to have it. £50 for 5 seeds is a bit much with 3-4 weeks delivery too. wtf? 3-4 weeks? Nothing takes 3-4 weeks.


didnt look at all that info crap lol,an besides i dont mind waiting that long bearing in mind how little spare time i have these days with work etc, also ive got a cloner so the amount of seeds dont overly matter to me as long as i get 1 or 2 females out of a pack im sorted jus clone away lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

also im going to shop around and see if any other seedbanks do it cheaper


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> didnt look at all that info crap lol,an besides i dont mind waiting that long bearing in mind how little spare time i have these days with work etc, also ive got a cloner so the amount of seeds dont overly matter to me as long as i get 1 or 2 females out of a pack im sorted jus clone away lol


I have some other TGA too. I forgot about these:
10 x Cheese Quake 
2 x Chernobyl
2 x Dairy Queen 

How many seeds are in that pack of AO?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> also im going to shop around and see if any other seedbanks do it cheaper


The AO you might. It doesn't fly off the shelves like the Plushberry. Cash Crop Ken you might have a problem getting from elsewhere though. I don't remember coming across him before.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-agent-orange/prod_1186.html

10 seeds for £60.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> The AO you might. It doesn't fly off the shelves like the Plushberry. Cash Crop Ken you might have a problem getting from elsewhere though. I don't remember coming across him before.


dont you lot know how to search lmao ... http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/tga-subcool-plush-berry-seeds-3063 £33 for 5 INSTOCK


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

man its saturday night and im soooooo bored


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dont you lot know how to search lmao ... http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/tga-subcool-plush-berry-seeds-3063 £33 for 5 INSTOCK



Shit. Forgot about Herbies.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

i ordered a deep fried pizza about an hour ago and its not arrived yet! WHERES MA FUCKIN PIZZA YA GREASY WEE WOP CUNT???


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i ordered a deep fried pizza about an hour ago and its not arrived yet! WHERES MA FUCKIN PIZZA YA GREASY WEE WOP CUNT???


post a pic of a deep fried pizza ... im intriged


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> post a pic of a deep fried pizza ... im intriged


Yeah, that sounds fucking foul.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> post a pic of a deep fried pizza ... im intriged


i will, when the fucker arrives...its just plain cheese and tomato pizza thrown into a deep fryer. you can get ones battered and then deep fried as well, there fuckin great! but ah wasnt that hungry.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2011)

Can you get them to wrap it up around a big sausage so it's kinda just like the motherfucker of deep fried sausage rolls?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i will, when the fucker arrives...its just plain cheese and tomato pizza thrown into a deep fryer. you can get ones battered and then deep fried as well, there fuckin great! but ah wasnt that hungry.


Sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> oh dear....you'll both be sorely missed........one fat dead smug unfunny wanker and a retarded yank...the worlds collective IQ will undoubtedly increase. RIP.


 I think sobriety has made you soft.



Airwave said:


> Yeah, that sounds fucking foul.


 Would you expect any less from the guys that invented the deep-fried candy bar?

If you ask subcool what strain he'd recommend to anyone who's never tried TGA genetics, he always says Vortex first followed by Querkle. Vortex is next on my list of TGA gear....but that's easy for me to say cause I'm growing Plushberry atm.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Im done now to go kill myself and ricky gerasis or WHATEVER THE FUCK HIS NAME iS SEE YOU ON THE 10 o clock NEWS FUCK YEAH IMA BOUT TO MaKE HISTORY


It would have to be one hell of a suicide in order to make history.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

couldnt get a pic, bloody cameras playin up again, my son dropped it down the bog a few weeks ago and its tempramental. pizza was good, christ i was bloody starving!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i will, when the fucker arrives...its just plain cheese and tomato pizza thrown into a deep fryer. you can get ones battered and then deep fried as well, there fuckin great! but ah wasnt that hungry.


 still waiting .. man id tell them where to fucking go !


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Im done now to go kill myself and ricky gerasis or WHATEVER THE FUCK HIS NAME iS SEE YOU ON THE 10 o clock NEWS FUCK YEAH IMA BOUT TO MaKE HISTORY


cool , good luck ... hopefully see you on the 10 oclock soon


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

haha you typed that as i typed mine


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Im done now to go kill myself and ricky gerasis or WHATEVER THE FUCK HIS NAME iS SEE YOU ON THE 10 o clock NEWS FUCK YEAH IMA BOUT TO MaKE HISTORY


oh dear....you'll both be sorely missed........one fat dead smug unfunny wanker and a retarded yank...the worlds collective IQ will undoubtedly increase. RIP.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Im done now to go kill myself and ricky gerasis or WHATEVER THE FUCK HIS NAME iS SEE YOU ON THE 10 o clock NEWS FUCK YEAH IMA BOUT TO MaKE HISTORY


Sorry, history has already been made
[youtube]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtube]
better luck on your next quest though

Although no, shops are till open, chocolate toast, i think it might have to be done.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sorry, history has already been made
> [youtube]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtube]
> better luck on your next quest though
> 
> Although no, shops are till open, chocolate toast, i think it might have to be done.


chocolate toast listening to chocolate rain pmsl !
well the 2 exo x dreamtimes i germ'd awhile back are now showing sex tt , the one that had more sativa style leaves is a male and the shorter more indica one is a female , going to just let the female stay on 12/12 and see what happens , think im going to have to chop the male as nothing to pollinate at minute and short of room , there only in pots the size of partcups anyway so not expecting abig yield but rather a nice bud of something diff ... psycos are on 12/12 anyway so might aswell let it do its thing  
am i the 1st to have one in flower thats female mate ?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

You light-weights sure go to sleep early..and yeah I know it's 11 there..WOW


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You light-weights sure go to sleep early..and yeah I know it's 11 there..WOW


 im awake lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im awake lol


 Me too.....but it's 3:30pm here lol
What are you growing rob?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Me too.....but it's 3:30pm here lol
> What are you growing rob?


 psycosis and got one of tt's exodus crosses on 12/12 from seed in a small pot


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

im awake too peeps.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> psycosis and got one of tt's exodus crosses on 12/12 from seed in a small pot


What's that psycho about? Is it a cheese cut or is it a different strain?

I'm gonna be making some plushberry f2's here pretty soon. Would you guys be interested in possibly doing a tradeskee? If not it's cool, I wanted to give a bunch away anyways. Don't tell sub...lol



dura72 said:


> im awake too peeps.


How the sobriety going man? You go through any withdrawals? It got a lot stronger will power than I do my friend.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> What's that psycho about? Is it a cheese cut or is it a different strain?


 just got this off another thread  

she is an underground classic from the exodus crew from around the early 90`s , some say its a sensi seeds nl5 x haze pheno from 92 others say it was made 
by locals close to haz manor which is a blend of uk cheese x afgan x bluez , now i dont no how true them story`s are but i no one thing , this vars is more potent
than the uk cheese clone only and the uk bluez clone only


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> just got this off another thread
> 
> she is an underground classic from the exodus crew from around the early 90`s , some say its a sensi seeds nl5 x haze pheno from 92 others say it was made
> by locals close to haz manor which is a blend of uk cheese x afgan x bluez , now i dont no how true them story`s are but i no one thing , this vars is more potent
> than the uk cheese clone only and the uk bluez clone only


How's the yeild on that thing and what the smoke report?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> How's the yeild on that thing and what the smoke report?


 its my first time growing it , 2 weeks left have a look in my journal in signature 

whats your plushberry f2's ? the subcool ones ?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> What's that psycho about? Is it a cheese cut or is it a different strain?
> 
> I'm gonna be making some plushberry f2's here pretty soon. Would you guys be interested in possibly doing a tradeskee? If not it's cool, I wanted to give a bunch away anyways. Don't tell sub...lol
> 
> ...


im ok, had my withdrwl earlier on inthe week, now its just boredom and depression, it'll probably clear by about wednesday then it'll b the aches and pains as my body clears my kidneys and liver, so i'll end up with zits for about a week. after that i'll be cool. i really only wanted to stop till i caught up witha few things; outstanding debts, and debtors, college essays, decorating my home and i really want to make sure this grow goes well and i go into xmas with plenty of cash, that way i can have a massive blow out and i dont have any stress. every years i tend to take a bit of time out to clean up my act. sumtimes it lasts , sumtimes it don't!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2011)

Camels, they're a sturdy bunch of motherfuckers.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Camels, they're a sturdy bunch of motherfuckers.


okay ttt, please point me to the relevance!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

spliff then bed for me ...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 15, 2011)

ahm off to the wankin chariot too, bloody knackered for sum reason. cant think why? ive been in here all fuckin day. and yesterday.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its my first time growing it , 2 weeks left have a look in my journal in signature
> 
> whats your plushberry f2's ? the subcool ones ?


 yeah those ones.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> yeah those ones.


what you done to make them f2's or you just selected a pheno ?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

Well despite it all you sound like you're doing well. Fucking eye 'mate'.

I wrote something a lot more touching but then I accidentally deleted it...lol really I feel for you and keep it up dude.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> what you done to make them f2's or you just selected a pheno ?


 I haven't made them yet. I haven't decided if I'm going to choose the best male/femal pheno and cross them or if I'm gonna take all the male pollen and mix up and pollinate all the different females.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

good mornin uk growers...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

mornig mate, morning all


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

the very top of the morning to all. 9 days sober. no hangover. its great waking without a hangover especially when u realise your not mexican or english either.LOVELY.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

morning all , just finished watching mr tumble lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2011)

I love waking with a hangover on Sundays, just lie around in bed till noon


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

no hangover today. i have seen the light.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morning all , just finished watching mr tumble lol


Its "I can cook" now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

Got someone on their way round to grab some of this psycho so monday will be putting in a seed order methinks, 1st up is TGA Agent Orange


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2011)

this is what happens when you burn down your schools.... you can't spell pennies


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> this is what happens when you burn down your schools.... you can't spell pennies


maybe there protesting about the slave sex trade ?!?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Its "I can cook" now lol


i couldnt bear to watch that crap so watching tiny pop instead lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2011)

lol

would you pay to have sex with any of those things?



RobbieP said:


> maybe there protesting about the slave sex trade ?!?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2011)

i'm watching new zealand smash the fuck outta australia...

france v nz final.. wtf...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> lol
> 
> would you pay to have sex with any of those things?


trust me , yes.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2011)

just the right flavour for robbie.. dark chocolaat



dura72 said:


> trust me , yes.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i couldnt bear to watch that crap so watching tiny pop instead lol


haha i dont get the choice, if i even look like im gonna turn cbeebies off my daughter will attempt to claw my eyes out lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> lol
> 
> would you pay to have sex with any of those things?


no but id quite happily sell them ! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i'm watching new zealand smash the fuck outta australia...
> 
> france v nz final.. wtf...


well hopefully the all-blacks take the final then, cant stand the thought of them frog cunts winning lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2011)

would struggle to sell them ugly cunts to anyone.. haha



RobbieP said:


> no but id quite happily sell them ! lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

Skip to :30

[video=youtube;DN8d5BODFo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN8d5BODFo0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;RQXOFaPDMY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQXOFaPDMY8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Skip to :30


scottish folk cant count to 30 ... you have to tell them its 10, 3 times but even that confuses most of them ...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

beansly, the star wars one was absolutely fuckin superb mate, ah was roaring with laughter. brilliant mate.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 16, 2011)

watched bluray of captian america yesterday
im sorry but is it me or was it just 2hr 4 mins of cheesefest?
from the chik ALWAYS in tha bak of the open topped caer to other shit i cant remember 
doing green lantern now hopefully thats a bit better!

so wats the news owt or nowt?
im looking forward to me kali mist clones woop!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> beansly, the star wars one was absolutely fuckin superb mate, ah was roaring with laughter. brilliant mate.


 You're tell me, my sides are killin me. There's like 4 more at youtube


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

So in my research to become a better at dressing down the Scots, I've come to the conclusion that you're kinda like black people and jews mixed together right?
Do you happen to like watermelon?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

the accent on the first one , the family guy style one wasnt a real scotsman but the 2nd one was pure Glaswegian, realatively similar to my own. we actually sound more aggresive believe it or not, the part of ayrshire i come from has probably the heaviest accent in Scotland. we still use some of the oldsest words in the country.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fuck it ahm for a line of coke.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the accent on the first one , the family guy style one wasnt a real scotsman but the 2nd one was pure Glaswegian, realatively similar to my own. we actually sound more aggresive believe it or not, the part of ayrshire i come from has probably the heaviest accent in Scotland. we still use some of the oldsest words in the country.


 Yeah the first one was real bad, I'm almost embarrassed that I put it up, but the Scottish Star Wars-that was pure gold. I tried watching the other 4 but you have to be Scottish or half retarded to understand it.
It's funny cause when I read you guy's posts you sound like me in my head. I probably wouldn't understand shit if I was talking to you face to face huh?

How the coke in Scotland anyways? I assume because it has to travel so far that it's not as pure but I could be wrong.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> So in my research to become a better at dressing down the Scots, I've come to the conclusion that you're kinda like black people and jews mixed together right?
> Do you happen to like watermelon?


we get compared to jews often. the stereotype is based on financial meanness, lot of nonsense to be honest as scots arethe most generous givers in the UK as far as charity and xmas/birthday presents but i believe it dates from when scotland and england united and became real powers, many well educated scots became involved in banking , actually created the Bank Of England(and the US navy) and we were very powerful in the then financial sector( we still are) , modern economic theory dates back to a scottish economist ,Adam Smith who wrote the 'bible' of economics not sure what u mean about the black reference though? if u can imagine us as very intelligent Irish that would maybe be a better explanation for anyone in the states. in the uk were regarded as violent and alcoholic, the british empire was built with english cash and scottish blood.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> we get compared to jews often. the stereotype is based on financial meanness, lot of nonsense to be honest as scots arethe most generous givers in the UK as far as charity and xmas/birthday presents but i believe it dates from when scotland and england united and became real powers, many well educated scots became involved in banking , actually created the Bank Of England(and the US navy) and we were very powerful in the then financial sector( we still are) , modern economic theory dates back to a scottish economist ,Adam Smith who wrote the 'bible' of economics not sure what u mean about the black reference though? if u can imagine us as very intelligent Irish that would maybe be a better explanation for anyone in the states. in the uk were regarded as violent and alcoholic, the british empire was built with english cash and scottish blood.


 Thanks for the history lesson pal. I admit I'm terribly ignorant to Scottish anything. All I know is Mel Gibson helped you guys gain your independence by fighting the English and yelling 'freedom', and that there can only be one Highlander.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah the first one was real bad, I'm almost embarrassed that I put it up, but the Scottish Star Wars-that was pure gold. I tried watching the other 4 but you have to be Scottish or half retarded to understand it.
> It's funny cause when I read you guy's posts you sound like me in my head. I probably wouldn't understand shit if I was talking to you face to face huh?
> 
> How the coke in Scotland anyways? I assume because it has to travel so far that it's not as pure but I could be wrong.


even in scotland my accent is difficult to understand, i have to speak much more politely when i'm outta my home area. i have different voices dependin where i am, i've lived and worked throughout the uk so i'm used to it and it just changes subconciously .
the cokes pretty standard for the u.k, nowhere near as good as the stuff you get in the states or even spain though. the more hands it passes thru the more it gets trodden on!thats just life. the stuff i get is usually the best available, i'd rather pay abit extra for quality. mt little bro scores off a different guy coz its cheaper buts its fuckin shit.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Thanks for the history lesson pal. I admit I'm terrible ignorant to Scottish anything. All I know is Mel Gibson helped you guys gain your independence by fighting the English and yelling 'freedom', and that there can only be one Highlander.


the Scots have very high world profile in terms of appearance, every1 knows what a Scot looks like but apart from whisky, haggis , bagpipes and the lochness monster were not known for a great deal else. beautiful scenery and golf are the main reasons for our tourist trade. bit like canada in the respect our neighbours are very high profile and tend to put us in shadow.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

wow i just realised why wake n bake aint a good idea ... 20 minutes later im thinking why isnt this fucking egg cooking .... stoner idiot didnt realise to turn stove on !! doh ! pmsl


----------



## UKHG (Oct 16, 2011)

ther was a reason we bilt a wall to keep u lot out of england we dont wanna catch scottish now do we? fukin life long curse!

u know every scotsman wats to be a englishman!

and in turn every englishman wants to be a YORKSHIREMAN as us yoskshire folk are the impatemy of english we are 100000% english thye founding fathers of the english race


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

UKRG said:


> ther was a reason we bilt a wall to keep u lot out of england we dont wanna catch scottish now do we? fukin life long curse!
> 
> u know every scotsman wats to be a englishman!
> 
> and in turn every englishman wants to be a YORKSHIREMAN as us yoskshire folk are the impatemy of english we are 100000% english thye founding fathers of the english race


and beansly, this is what we've got to put up with. lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

A Scotsman and an Englishman lived next door to each other. 

The Scotsman owned a hen and each morning he would look in his garden and pick up one of his hen's eggs for breakfast. 

One day he looked into his garden and saw that the hen had laid an egg in the Englishman's garden. He was about to go next door when he saw the Englishman pick up the egg. 

The Scotsman ran up to the Englishman and told him that the egg belonged to him because he owned the hen. 

The Englishman disagreed because the egg was laid on his property. 

They argued for a while until finally the Scotsman said, "In my family we normally solve disputes by the following actions: I kick you in the testicles and time how long it takes for you to get back up. Then you kick me in the testicles and time how long it takes for me to get up. Whoever gets up quicker wins the egg." 

The Englishman agreed to this and so the Scotsman put on the heaviest pair of boots he could find. He took a few steps back, then ran toward the Englishman and kicked him as hard as he could in the testicles. 

The Englishman fell to the floor clutching his groin, howling in agony for 30 minutes. 

Eventually the Englishman stood up and said, "Now it's my turn to kick you." 

The Scotsman smiled and said, "its ok pal,ye can keep the egg!!"


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Evenin fellas.............come on you blades!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2011)

Well i'm not there yet but the autopots might have some hope for em yet.

All spluffed heavily with black rose.

closest to harvest is the little DWC romulan that ran out of air





Tiny Black Rose





BSB x Casey





Cheese





Romulan


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

lookin well tip old buddy.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

looked out my back window and noticed sumthing in background went outside to find two plants budding that didnt know i had lol...nice very nice


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

hey tip top where'd you get the Romulan seeds mate?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> and beansly, this is what we've got to put up with. lol


 try being a Mexican in the USA...and God help you if you're here 'illegally'


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Guys, newbie to all this...been smoking sh*t years but got a plant as a prezzie. No Idea how to grow, when to harvest or even what it is! Know its a fem and approx 5 ft tall....currently living in garden under greenhouse mesh....any advice appreciated.cheers!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> Hi Guys, newbie to all this...been smoking sh*t years but got a plant as a prezzie. No Idea how to grow, when to harvest or even what it is! Know its a fem and approx 5 ft tall....currently living in garden under greenhouse mesh....any advice appreciated.cheers!


 has it been grown outside ? if its still vegg'in you will be fucked bro lol , when you turn a plant into flower indoors it will double or triple in size !!


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

Wish i knew what you were talking about but bear with me still learning...lol
As far as I know has been an outdoor plant all its life...can post a pic if that helps???


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> Wish i knew what you were talking about but bear with me still learning...lol
> As far as I know has been an outdoor plant all its life...can post a pic if that helps???


Post pics whenever possible to gather more info


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> try being a Mexican in the USA...and God help you if you're here 'illegally'


i wouldnt survive as a mex in the US, i get hayfever so i'd starve to death!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

A british honeymoon


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

Here goes


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## 3eyes (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> View attachment 1839453View attachment 1839452


Should be no problem taking it inside she looks healthy and in flower you just need somewhere to put her and some equipment looking at the size of her i wouldn't anything less than a 600w hps you treat her write and she'll sort you rite out


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well i'm not there yet but the autopots might have some hope for em yet.
> 
> All spluffed heavily with black rose.
> 
> ...


so when ya think them black rose seeds will be ready then?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> A british honeymoon


the guy looks a little mexican to me( he looks like he stole the camera), c'mon beansly tell us , do u have a little dodgy mexican moustache??


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

is it possible to keep it outside? wifes not a fan of indoor gardening...lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> is it possible to keep it outside? wifes not a fan of indoor gardening...lol


tell us all about it, whats it in( soil, coco, etc) what size of a pot is it in. was it planted outside originally, what are you feeding it, does the green house have any sort of heating or fans in it. is it sativa or indica? and tbh we really need a picture to tell u what stage she is at.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Beansly ive got the tv on and its showing sum crap film from the late 70s or early 80s, its called 'panic in the skies' and its the original mexican sex symbol actor in it 'erik estrada'. god that brings back memories i used to love that programme called 'chips' when i was kid


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Hey Beansly ive got the tv on and its showing sum crap film from the late 70s or early 80s, its called 'panic in the skies' and its the original mexican sex symbol actor in it 'erik estrada'. god that brings back memories i used to love that programme called 'chips' when i was kid


 I'm not quite that old pal lol Erik Estrada was already a punch-line when I came up. Now were stuck with Jenifer Lopez and Cheech Marin.
And for the recond I couldn't grow facial hari to save my life. I'm told it's the indian in me. Aztec Warrior!
No more locked doors! Gracias!
[video=youtube;YnrMhYjGUpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnrMhYjGUpU[/video]
[video=youtube;Nkr61HYzPuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkr61HYzPuU&NR=1[/video]


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

View attachment 1839509its in soil and compost in a big pot. was always an outside plant so I am told. 
View attachment 1839508feeding it miricle grow and water ( did not know you had to feed them ) there are no fans or heating in the green house...and here are some pics...View attachment 1839507 Ps no idea what type it is.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

take the pics straight on next time, that kills my neck! its got atleast3 or 4 weeks to go. nip out and but sum plant food for it, if your stuck find a tomato food. if you can afford it then buy real mj food. sumthin like bio bizz bloom, its 10 quid a litre, u add maybe 4 ml to each litre of water and just pour it in, do a litre at a time until sum water run out the pot( this water is called 'run off), then lift the pot up and feel the weight, itll be fucking heavy btw, lift it every day and when its light to lift that means it need it again, grass like to be wet and then dry out almost completly , this is important to get oxygen tothe roots, dont keep it soaking it fucks up the roots. geta thermometer that tell u max and min temps, it'll show waht the kinumum is at night and the max thru the day, if it goes below 20-22 degrees at nite find an electric heater and put it on a timer to switch on for a wee while. thru the day you really want the temps between 26 and 28(celsius btw).thats about it for the basics. maybe hook up a smll fan to blow air around as humidity can cause bud rot, its also handy when u harvest to dry it a bit quicker,again this is important if its outside to avoid rot and mold.


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

Dura72....your a f**king star....thanks for the straightforward advice...Much appreciated by a newbie.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

food shopping done now an jus waiting for baby to wake up so i can go to the pub for a few pint of ale  gna enjoy my last day off lol, and got a bottle of bacardi waiting here for when i get home and just over 4oz of psycho left, gna be a good afternoon methinks


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> View attachment 1839453View attachment 1839452


looking great mate and already flowering so all good , can you keep it warm outside ? like in a tent or anything with the chance of a greenhouse external heater or anything , it will be too big to bring indoors but will finish flowering nicely outdoors in the next 3 weeks , just with the drop in temps at night it might slow it down


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> Dura72....your a f**king star....thanks for the straightforward advice...Much appreciated by a newbie.


sound mate, any other questions just ask, this site taught me to gow so i like to help where i can, im in here most days and you'll find that all the UK guys( and even that wee spick beansly!) will help, we've got a large cross- section of growers with knowledge of almost every style here so if i cant answer one of them will. where abouts in the uk are you?


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

sunny east anglia....


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheers Robbie P. good to know your here to help. Much appreciated.


----------



## hunterz (Oct 16, 2011)

question....If I do convince she who must be obeyed to let me bring Sid in...will it flourish the same as any old house plant/


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

dunno if there any from in here down your way, theres few in the south, a few welsh, me and some other scots and a couple of geordies. if your in you'll get to know them. and theres beansly, strange half breed mexica/indian. the humour in here tends towards the dark and rough. mainlly due to me admmitedly. every one has there speciality and will give advice if u ask, im mainly a soil grower but im just moving away from that into hydro, dwc to be exact. there lots of info if you search for it already posted so just take a lok and you'll find out loads of stuff. WARNING--sum of the yanks get huffy when u rip the shit out of them, most are cool though.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> question....If I do convince she who must be obeyed to let me bring Sid in...will it flourish the same as any old house plant/


probably isnt worth it at this stage unless youve got all the lights, fans, thermometers etc. if u have then yes it will help. have u room for it and do you have the equipment?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> dunno if there any from in here down your way, theres few in the south, a few welsh, me and some other scots and a couple of geordies. if your in you'll get to know them. and theres beansly, strange half breed mexica/indian. the humour in here tends towards the dark and rough. mainlly due to me admmitedly. every one has there speciality and will give advice if u ask, im mainly a soil grower but im just moving away from that into hydro, dwc to be exact. there lots of info if you search for it already posted so just take a lok and you'll find out loads of stuff. WARNING--sum of the yanks get huffy when u rip the shit out of them, most are cool though.


yeah me n hazey lady aint too far from him


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> dunno if there any from in here down your way, theres few in the south, a few welsh, me and some other scots and a couple of geordies. if your in you'll get to know them. and theres beansly, strange half breed mexica/indian. the humour in here tends towards the dark and rough. mainlly due to me admmitedly. every one has there speciality and will give advice if u ask, im mainly a soil grower but im just moving away from that into hydro, dwc to be exact. there lots of info if you search for it already posted so just take a lok and you'll find out loads of stuff. WARNING--sum of the yanks get huffy when u rip the shit out of them, most are cool though.


dont forget the midlands massive  !!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah me n hazey lady aint too far from him


wtf does ur username mean lol , every time i see it all i think is rimming lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

right lads just having a quick idea in my head ill try n get sense of them and then ill ask your opinions lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> wtf does ur username mean lol , every time i see it all i think is rimming lol


Its a figure from norse mythology


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Its a figure from norse mythology


ah so i was no where near with the rimming then ... i suppose its a combination of name and avator lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Right heres my idea ... 

im thinking how much space do i need for a sog ... can i have the pots touching ? if so i could get 15 x 6.5ltr pots in that size area with 5cm gap each end of the tent and 2.5cm gap rear n front ...... ideas ?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

come fuck wits some of ya can answer my question above ....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

Rob go with 3L airpots instead still use 15 of um but you'l have abit more air space around them, and they'l grow just as big as in the 6.5L standed pots mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^^ id do that or use 12 x 6.5 in rows of 3-4 with a space between


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Rob go with 3L airpots instead still use 15 of um but you'l have abit more air space around them, and they'l grow just as big as in the 6.5L standed pots mate!


you think 15 would be ok though mate or over kill , there wont be loads of room im guessing so dont want them to start growing into each other ... im guessing i would need to lollipop em ...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ^^^^ id do that or use 12 x 6.5 in rows of 3-4 with a space between


id only be able to do 3 rows back and 5 along mate theres no more room to do 4 rows of 3 
i get what ya mean though


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you think 15 would be ok though mate or over kill , there wont be loads of room im guessing so dont want them to start growing into each other ... im guessing i would need to lollipop em ...


Yeh maybe just do 8 this 1st go mate but you'd probs be sound with 12 you'l defo have to do some lollipopin and some trimming shunt be to bad tho mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

yea mate now i do then go with pukka idea seems sound mate


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2011)

watch out for your plants touching the tent walls bud


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

My payment to sowamazingseeds didn't go through. I got them from Herbies instead for £36 total.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 16, 2011)

weres this picture of a deep fried pizza?..............................


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

why does that matter mate..


gaztoth said:


> watch out for your plants touching the tent walls bud


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> why does that matter mate..


was gonna say the same thing lol , aint you seen my psyco , it crawls up the tent walls lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.internetgardener.co.uk/search/air pot?page=2

grow a plant ion one of these 80 or 150 litres...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

UKRG said:


> weres this picture of a deep fried pizza?..............................


my camera was playin up....again. my wee boy dropped it down the bog.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

just realised its sunday , man my heads messed up with dates lol ... journal updates and pictures later tonight


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2011)

iv had mold and think it was condensation coz it was only at the bits that were touchin,thats all


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> My payment to sowamazingseeds didn't go through. I got them from Herbies instead for £36 total.


we talking the plushberry you mentioned or the kish i mentioned here? lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> we talking the plushberry you mentioned or the kish i mentioned here? lol


Plushberry.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Plushberry.


lol if you have been readijng the thread mate you would of heard beansly say he is going to be giving out aload of plushberry seeds


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol if you have been readijng the thread mate you would of heard beansly say he is going to be giving out aload of plushberry seeds


Those are beaner beans. I want real beans.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> my camera was playin up....again. my wee boy dropped it down the bog.


"feels most let down"


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Those are beaner beans. I want real beans.


lol they are real beans he is going to cross a reg male with a reg female out his packs ... thats how the breeders do it lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol they are real beans he is going to cross a reg male with a reg female out his packs ... thats how the breeders do it lol


It isn't as simple as that. They don't just pick any male and any female.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It isn't as simple as that. They don't just pick any male and any female.


beleive it or not i do know how they make seeds ... i was just saying ....


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

Whatever happened to that other jock that used to post in here? He lives on an island off the coast or something.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 16, 2011)

hunterz said:


> Dura72....your a f**king star....thanks for the straightforward advice...Much appreciated by a newbie.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah, Dura a star, Aye a fucking MON - STAR. lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

awrite bawbag has the girl taken yer gimp suit aff and let you out to play?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 16, 2011)

Just keeping my head doon. Wiz a bit para there for reasons u know. How do u dry damp white?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 16, 2011)

U talking bout bamslayer airwave?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U talking bout bamslayer airwave?


Yeah, that's him. Did he drink too much whiskey and try to swim to the mainland or something?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 16, 2011)

Fuck knows m8. Dont think he been on here for a bit. Prob got busted wae that q he grew and got 20 years.lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just keeping my head doon. Wiz a bit para there for reasons u know. How do u dry damp white?


jist spread it on a piece o paper and leave it mate, if u try any form of heat you'll fuckit, trust me . even after youve dried it and this could take a cpl of days it'll be chunky and may change colour, either brownish or yellowish like speed. you'll then have tae try and re-powder it it mate.getit between 2 sheets o paper and jist rub it


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

how much have u fucked like? our mutual friend lost two full oz's, he reckons mice or rats got to one, chewed into it and the rain got the rest, the other one jist vanished.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2011)

just stuck a spliffs worth of psycosis in my ducting to fast dry iy now lights are on and belting out heat lol ... man that shit stinks ... next run is gonna have the psyco , exo cheese and livers so think i best start stocking up on filters and ona lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 16, 2011)

4 oz. Aw damp. Wiz gonae try the heated plate in microwave trick


----------



## Airwave (Oct 16, 2011)

You lot should see how much sugar is on my Kandy Kush.

I'll post a pic when I can find the lead.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 4 oz. Aw damp. Wiz gonae try the heated plate in microwave trick


dont, its really easy tae melt it. it turns to pure liquid and then it hardens tae a solid candle wax lookin consistency. it can totally fuck it. jist late nature dry it mate or ur in danger o being 2k down.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> dont, its really easy tae melt it. it turns to pure liquid and then it hardens tae a solid candle wax lookin consistency. it can totally fuck it. jist late nature dry it mate or ur in danger o being 2k down.


4oz 2K ummm wtf super super spodificus skunk or wat!damn


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 4 oz. Aw damp. Wiz gonae try the heated plate in microwave trick


Wrap some rice in tights and stick it in the middle the rice should draw the water into it and leave the powder there


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 16, 2011)

howdy peoples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> howdy peoples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eyup mate!


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup mate!


alrite pukka hows fings? ya plants are looking lush m8! and good man on the sharing the love.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> alrite pukka hows fings? ya plants are looking lush m8! and good man on the sharing the love.


Sound as sambo hows you?......cheers smellin lush to mate!.........gotta share ant ya! lol...............gunna bell you tomoz got ya num lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> beleive it or not i do know how they make seeds ... i was just saying ....


 Thanks man, I'm not begging anyone to take them so it's cool, and the last thing I want anyone to think is that I'm a breeder (yet). Just trying to help out my UK mates. Paying it forward if you know what I mean.
The guy makes a point though. The problem with f2's is that you have to trust whoever made them chose the best female, and anyways that's just one person's opinion.
I think I'm gonna take all the males and mix all their pollen into one bag, and instead of picking one female I
ll just pollenate them all. That way the next person has more of a selection to choose from. Then when the first grow is over after I've smoked all the different plants, I'll choose the best male and female imo based on yeild, high, potency and finishing time (short flowering) and I'll cross those.
That way whoever wants them has a choice.
Happy? 
Idk it was just an offer, but I don't blame him.

Any other jazz fans?
[video=youtube;7BksKg5t0CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BksKg5t0CY[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hey tip top where'd you get the Romulan seeds mate?


Was reading a thread that sounded to me like a Tom Clancy book, when i named the title Highlanders Cave told me i'd won 12 romulan seeds  I've already given a few away and have but a handful left, so if i am to give out anymore it will be with the understanding that any males will be crosed with the females to make a new bunch of seeds 



Saerimmner said:


> so when ya think them black rose seeds will be ready then?


Black rose went in a while back, i take no dates, so should be done in a bit  rough guess 4 weeks. While the plant only looks like it has about 4 buds, which it does, hopefully i shuld get 100 odd seeds from it  i won't be growing for 6 months odd come january, although ,aybe i'll work some magic over west, and maybe i'll have a new house in the country fit for woodwork and glassblowing when i return  but for now i just want folk to get free genetics instead of being ripped off 

got out of bed at noon, went fishing till half 5 and caught a crap load, kinda drop the hook in the water and get a fish ordeal, then while heavily stoned went 10 pin bowling got more stoned had many pints and well, now i'm sat drinking beer feeling fantastic. sobriety is for workdays


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ttt your to good for sum lad lets just hope peeps remember yourself wen your needing somethin yourself!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2011)

That;s the idea. Coupled with the knowledge that i know where you live motherfucker  Bring the pain! sorry, i've put too many maggots onto a hook today, i keep forgetting i'm not god.

I certainly hope folk will remember the favours. I should have time to re-veg and esnd off a handful of cheese clones around december, but well yeah, nothing i've grown has made me enjoy weed as uhc as wel cured cheee does, it really can knock you for six if done right, so i hope i can find that sometime late netxt year, although right now i have black rose x cheese seeds in the works which tickles me pink


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

mornin ukers.....


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 17, 2011)

morning, it fooking cold


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 17, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> morning, it fooking cold


Mornin Serial. How'd ur grow turn out? Did it go hermi?


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 17, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Mornin Serial. How'd ur grow turn out? Did it go hermi?


 Turned out well thanks pulled 4.5oz and there is a few seeds but nothing to worry about i think ive found 5-6 so far. 
Would they be worth keeping or are they likely to be hermie seeds?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

more than likely will have hermi traits mate...


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 17, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Turned out well thanks pulled 4.5oz and there is a few seeds but nothing to worry about i think ive found 5-6 so far.
> Would they be worth keeping or are they likely to be hermie seeds?


A dnt think they'l b feminised or hermi m8, a think they'l jst be normal male/female seeds. I dnt know much about breeding but i think the seeds have to come from a true hermi from them to be feminised


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 17, 2011)

i'll bin them then cheers. The worst part about growing that plant is that it will be my last until i move to Spain in a months time then coming back for chistmas so won't have anything going until the new year i dont think, which is really frustrating when i have a shit load of seeds waiting to be popped and JUST WANT TO GROW


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 17, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> i'll bin them then cheers. The worst part about growing that plant is that it will be my last until i move to Spain in a months time then coming back for chistmas so won't have anything going until the new year i dont think, which is really frustrating when i have a shit load of seeds waiting to be popped and JUST WANT TO GROW


Bummer m8,am waiting on new equipment getting delivered then goin to try push a 12/12 through before. Fingers crossed anyway lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah i want a whole new set up so i can have 2 tents going at the same time one doing dwc and the other doing soil or coco on 12-12 and as the weather where i am going is meant to be one of the best places in the world for growing weed outside it'll be rude not to give it ago outside aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 17, 2011)

morning all


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

If a plant goes hermie(forced or unforced) and then you use the pollen to pollenate a true female, Volia 100% femzd seeds. Also sometime when you grow a plant right to the very end of its life they produce some seeds also 100% female


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't see any male parts at all when i was chopping and have only found a few properly formed seeds the rest were pale and crushed really easily. So they might be females or not im a bit confused lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Some female plants that do not get pollenated feel the urge to keep the strain alive by producing seeds. If your 100% sure none of your plants were pollenated and had no bawz then they will be 100% female


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 17, 2011)

Well it was a single plant on its own and never had a male so might get lucky hopefully. Thanks


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

morning all

new season of walking dead has just started 1st episode is on most the torrent sites.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> morning all
> 
> new season of walking dead has just started 1st episode is on most the torrent sites.


Have u watched Mad Dogs m8. Its a 4 part mini series. Quite good


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Have u watched Mad Dogs m8. Its a 4 part mini series. Quite good


nar i aint seen it m8, whats it about?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Group of guys go over to Majorca to meet up with an old friend whos into all sorts. Shit hits the fan. Its quite gripping. Its well written and a second mini series is due 2012.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fuckin soaked aaaahhhhhh!! Heres hoping all u fellas that crop outside av finished and harvested lol if not then mould is your prize for your efforts!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

i found 2 plants outside one slh and a white widdow i didnt know i had lol..there budding aswell gunna have protect them today...


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i found 2 plants outside one slh and a white widdow i didnt know i had lol..there budding aswell gunna have protect them today...


nice find


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2011)

The plan is not to get out of bed today, feel a touch mangled.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm fubar today too. gone are my days of 3 day weekends. toon are still unbeaten tho 

*Got to tell you guys this. I was out having a beer after the match with some mates, one of them lives with the lad i lent my butane tube to. this kids a weed junkie. anyway he's decided he was going to have a go at an alcohol extraction. popped down to maplins and got 2 large bottles and set about making his mash. kid only went an put the trays of alcohol in the oven.






Then decided it wasn't evaporating fast enough so he cracked it on the stove. my pal had to literally drag the other lad out into the street and pull his clothes off co they couldn't pat him out.

The kitchens wrecked, my mate said it was 2 seconds away from him just getting out and ringing the fire brigade. the lads got burns all down his arms his fingers are individually bandaged. *


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm fubar today too. gone are my days of 3 day weekends. toon are still unbeaten tho
> 
> *Got to tell you guys this. I was out having a beer after the match with some mates, one of them lives with the lad i lent my butane tube to. this kids a weed junkie. anyway he's decided he was going to have a go at an alcohol extraction. popped down to maplins and got 2 large bottles and set about making his mash. kid only went an put the trays of alcohol in the oven.
> 
> ...


Stories like this are the reason I'm somewhat apprehensive about making BHO (butane honey oil). Mostly because it requires you to pump several can of butane into a small tube and hope for the best.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

golden rule. dont fucking do it indoors.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

common sense says do it outside aswel lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> golden rule. dont fucking do it indoors.


Oh I'm still gonna try it someday.
And of course outside...your friend's friend is a tard lol

edit: Sorry. I forgot he probably seriously hurt. I hope he's ok, really.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2011)

No heavy weekend, lazy day of fishing and bowling. Think I might've got something, not every day I start spontaneously puking.

I'm equally apprehensive about doing oils indoors, when I do ISO every window in the flat gets opened. That searing sensation in your throat and nose, well that's the indicator I use to know shit getting serious, generally makes me think more ventilation pronto


----------



## delvite (Oct 17, 2011)

elo to all............. sounds like were avin fun lol, does anyone have a good cheap destiller design? just thought id ask


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm fubar today too. gone are my days of 3 day weekends. toon are still unbeaten tho
> 
> *Got to tell you guys this. I was out having a beer after the match with some mates, one of them lives with the lad i lent my butane tube to. this kids a weed junkie. anyway he's decided he was going to have a go at an alcohol extraction. popped down to maplins and got 2 large bottles and set about making his mash. kid only went an put the trays of alcohol in the oven.
> 
> ...


Fuck me lad you ve killed me off lol my stomach is killin me i can just imagine the soft cunt puttin it on the stove thinkin its a everyday thing!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2011)

delvite said:


> elo to all............. sounds like were avin fun lol, does anyone have a good cheap destiller design? just thought id ask


As in a water?


----------



## ben717 (Oct 17, 2011)

are these ready for harvest? still some white pistols.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Oh I'm still gonna try it someday.
> And of course outside...your friend's friend is a tard lol
> edit: Sorry. I forgot he probably seriously hurt. I hope he's ok, really.


 yup he's a fuckin numpty. had to tell the nurse in the hospital it was a chip pan fire. she rumbled him straight off lol he'll be ok in time. wont be skinning up for a good while though. 


cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad you ve killed me off lol my stomach is killin me i can just imagine the soft cunt puttin it on the stove thinkin its a everyday thing!!


 i know exactly where his thought train was going. i told the lad to speed up the evap with the BHO to put it in a hot water bath. that stuff evaps fast and he'll have been wanting the iso to do the same.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

afternoon mutants. riu benefits section all in today i see.


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

they look good but in my opinion i would personaly leave them maybe 1 -2 weeks
hard to tell without seeing colour of crystals i go for 50/50 mix of amber and clear/misted


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

OK guys im 3 weeks into flower and i have noticed some of the top fan leaves turning yellowish on the edges of the leaf and a general yellowing of the whole leaf ,bud leaves are unaffected ,i did a flush about 5 days ago and im growing organicly in plagron royalty mix i have added nothing but water ,i am thinking to wait a few more days ,but if it carrys on should i get some pk14/15 or something like this ??
night time temps are going from between 5- 10 c
also the tips of the fan leaves and around the edges seem to be getting a slight purplish colour, i am trying to get pics


----------



## ben717 (Oct 17, 2011)

if you zoom in on them they're mainly all milky


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> common sense says do it outside aswel lol


I find it hard to believe that you actually know what common sense is lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

JAMES.BOND.007 said:


> OK guys im 3 weeks into flower and i have noticed some of the top fan leaves turning yellowish on the edges of the leaf and a general yellowing of the whole leaf ,bud leaves are unaffected ,i did a flush about 5 days ago and im growing organicly in plagron royalty mix i have added nothing but water ,i am thinking to wait a few more days ,but if it carrys on should i get some pk14/15 or something like this ??
> night time temps are going from between 5- 10 c
> also the tips of the fan leaves and around the edges seem to be getting a slight purplish colour, i am trying to get pics


Sounds like not enough Nitrogen. Also cold temps stop the plant taking N


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

ben717 said:


> if you zoom in on them they're mainly all milky


Chop whenever u want m8. They look fine to come down now to me, they ain't going to get much bigger


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> afternoon mutants. riu benefits section all in today i see.


Fuck i thought this was the jobcenter fourm,and jobsearch my bad


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 17, 2011)

speak for yaself lol...


----------



## E M (Oct 17, 2011)

Howdy ppl got a new video for ya by devils harvest seeds we will be uploading the rest of there strains soon  http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest&prod_url=the-devils-harvest-dazy-jones

Also watch out for breeders boutique videos coming soon


----------



## rainz (Oct 17, 2011)

afternoon chaps, day off work today so gona order some kit, gona get the seeds in aswell, im ordering bb cheese dawg and barneys farm pineapple express auto, how we all doin anyway?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

rainz said:


> afternoon chaps, day off work today so gona order some kit, gona get the seeds in aswell, im ordering bb cheese dawg and barneys farm pineapple express auto, how we all doin anyway?


sober and bored. got niteclass later and just cant be arsed goin. leave home at 4pm dont get back till 11pm. 7 fucking hours for a two hour class! becoz of the fuckin trains and buses. i fucking HATE not havin a driving licence!!!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> sober and bored. got niteclass later and just cant be arsed goin. leave home at 4pm dont get back till 11pm. 7 fucking hours for a two hour class! becoz of the fuckin trains and buses. i fucking HATE not havin a driving licence!!!


 That's what you get fro being a no account Scotsman. That;s just common law around here.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> That's what you get fro being a no account Scotsman. That;s just common law around here.


most of the time not havin a licence doesnt bother me coz i live in the centreof the twon so all the shops and pubs are only a 5 min walk but if i had a car just now, i wouldnt leave home till just before 5 and i'd be back at 9. and my girlfriend and kid stay 5 miles away so ive gotta use a bus to see them, i dont get my licence back till next xmas. its a fuckin pain in the arse.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 17, 2011)

allrite ladz.I want to get a wee run about for xmas(crop)lol.time will fly in dura,like getting your legs cut off aye


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

OK someone said lack of nitrogen 





what do you advice for nitrogen
by the way this is happening to the leaves that are in direct light the ones that are in shade are ok nice and green ,also should i really worry about this as it is day 17 of flowering ??
also i did a flush recently so as im growing with organic soil will it replenish N on its own given time ?
night time temps are as low as 7c - 10c
not 5 as previously stated sorry


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> allrite ladz.I want to get a wee run about for xmas(crop)lol.time will fly in dura,like getting your legs cut off aye


its fuckin murder mate. u get so fuckin lazy havin a licence and its not fuckin fun trying tae get your leg muscles rebuilt afterwards. i used to have very strong legs because i was serious hillwalker and did a lot of martial arts but after few years behind the wheel the muscle just goes. ah well, maybe its a lesson i'll actually learn.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

just up your vegging nutes a bit 007.


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sounds like not enough Nitrogen. Also cold temps stop the plant taking N


ok thanks also soil is quite moist from flush still might this also be a problem,, would you advice some boost or something im quite noob at this =)


----------



## delvite (Oct 17, 2011)

just a lil update for the ppl of rui.................................https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468350-i-want-cfl-candy-8.html


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> just up your vegging nutes a bit 007.


ok well this is the point
i dont give my plants anything but water 
the soil i use is plagron royalty mix it is said to have all the plant needs , i have 2 different strains 1 is and has done fine all the way with dark green leaves this one has had troubles like nute burn at first then some sort of build up nutes/salts ph idk flush sorted it , i can get veg nutes but i dont want to add if it is just a matter of time before the soil produces more nutes


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

JAMES.BOND.007 said:


> ok well this is the point
> i dont give my plants anything but water
> the soil i use is plagron royalty mix it is said to have all the plant needs , i have 2 different strains 1 is and has done fine all the way with dark green leaves this one has had troubles like nute burn at first then some sort of build up nutes/salts ph idk flush sorted it , i can get veg nutes but i dont want to add if it is just a matter of time before the soil produces more nutes


difficult to give advice on that, i used to use miracle grow myself and only ever used a small amout of biobizz grow during veg, personally i'd let the soil dry and then give them a water/feed with quarter strength veg and flower nute.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> most of the time not havin a licence doesnt bother me coz i live in the centreof the twon so all the shops and pubs are only a 5 min walk but if i had a car just now, i wouldnt leave home till just before 5 and i'd be back at 9. and my girlfriend and kid stay 5 miles away so ive gotta use a bus to see them, i dont get my licence back till next xmas. its a fuckin pain in the arse.


I don't suppose you'd be willing to bike it would ya? Personally I love bike riding but it'd probably suck in the rain and snow I assume. That's the best part of living in Las Vegas; the weather. Even when it does hit 118*f, it's not too bad really cause the humidity is 1-2%. I think it only rains about 3 in. a year and when it snows, it's such a rare even that the whole city goes mad and there's all kinds of accidents and crimes and fucking mexican children being conceived. It's mental.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2011)

JAMES.BOND.007 said:


> ok well this is the point
> i dont give my plants anything but water
> the soil i use is plagron royalty mix it is said to have all the plant needs , i have 2 different strains 1 is and has done fine all the way with dark green leaves this one has had troubles like nute burn at first then some sort of build up nutes/salts ph idk flush sorted it , i can get veg nutes but i dont want to add if it is just a matter of time before the soil produces more nutes


defiency problems can make the leaves get signs very simalar to nuteburn, that would be my advice that the 1 strain needs more nutes than its oviously getting seeing as your using none.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I don't suppose you'd be willing to bike it would ya? Personally I love bike riding but it'd probably suck in the rain and snow I assume. That's the best part of living in Las Vegas; the weather. Even when it does hit 118*f, it's not too bad really cause the humidity is 1-2%. I think it only rains about 3 in. a year and when it snows, it's such a rare even that the whole city goes mad and there's all kinds of accidents and crimes and fucking mexican children being conceived. It's mental.


 ive got a mountain bike at the door but ive not been on it for months, i'd rather walk to be honest, im quite happy to walk to the girlfriends if the weather is ok but tonight i'm travelling to glasgow and its 40 miles away so i've no option but get a train.


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so what foods do you guys recomend i have access to a proper grow shop but they have lots of stuff ,im after something i can add to small amounts of water ie 1 litre or 2 litre 
i have seen canna boost but i need some advice really thanks to all who have helped me thus far =))


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

JAMES.BOND.007 said:


> OK someone said lack of nitrogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't much wrong there. If thats your only problem(the purple viens and tips) then you should be fine. I reckon its just down to your really cold temps at night


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

JAMES.BOND.007 said:


> ok so what foods do you guys recomend i have access to a proper grow shop but they have lots of stuff ,im after something i can add to small amounts of water ie 1 litre or 2 litre
> i have seen canna boost but i need some advice really thanks to all who have helped me thus far =))


i always used bio-bizz range with soil, its cheap and effective


----------



## Scotty1991 (Oct 17, 2011)

awesome thank you man


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

'I was overwhlemed with joy at the thought of having a shower! I'd not had one for weeks!''......Last entry in Anne franks diary.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 17, 2011)

lol lol lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanish- 'The UK's Number 1 Stain Remover'

Is there a number 2 stain remover? My boxer shorts are absolutely fucked.


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i always used bio-bizz range with soil, its cheap and effective


ok i have been to the canna site they have a good guide there you can have any amount of water down to 1 l and you can measure in ml or tea spoons very helpful oh and thanks a lot
http://www.canna-uk.com/growguide link to the grow guide


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ponderisms:

Can you cry under water?

How important does a person have to be before they are considered assassinated instead of just murdered?

Why do you have to "put your two cents in".. But it's only a "penny for your thoughts"? Where's that extra penny going to?

Once you're in heaven, do you get stuck wearing the clothes you were buried in for eternity?

Why does a round pizza come in a square box?

What disease did cured ham actually have?

How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it would be a good idea to put wheels on luggage?

Why is it that people say they "slept like a baby" when babies wake up like every two hours?

If a deaf person has to go to court, is it still called a hearing?

Why are you IN a movie, but you're ON TV?

Why do people pay to go up tall buildings and then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?

Why do doctors leave the room while you change? They're going to see you naked anyway.

Why is "bra" singular and "panties" plural?

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human being would eat?

If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a stupid song about him?

Can a hearse carrying a corpse drive in the carpool lane?

If the professor on Gilligan's Island can make a radio out of a coconut, why can't he fix a hole in a boat?

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours? They're both dogs!

If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to buy all that ACME crap, why didn't he just buy dinner?

If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?

If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons?

Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star have the same tune?

Why did you just try singing the two songs above?

Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a haemorrhoid when it's in your butt?

Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face, he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride, he sticks his head out the window?


----------



## UKHG (Oct 17, 2011)

awww yeh!!! anyone watched this yet?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> awww yeh!!! anyone watched this yet?


no but i quite fancy it. it would have been a great marketing ploy if you got a free hammer with it


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought Bonnie Tyler's car last year on eBay.

It's fucking awful, every now and then it falls apart.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

I broke up with my girlfriend after she lost an eye in a car accident.

"I had no idea you were so shallow," she said.

"What the fuck would you know? You don't have any depth perception."


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm all ready for Halloween. My Gary Glitter costume came this morning.. it's a bit small though, looks like its for fucking kids!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Wits happening guys. U not go to Uni the day Dura???? Weather is real bad here. I am without a grow and a bit lost. Been phoning my m8's and asking to come round to see theirs and feed, trim and do general shit in their garden. All of them are saying they have it covered.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wits happening guys. U not go to Uni the day Dura???? Weather is real bad here. I am without a grow and a bit lost. Been phoning my m8's and asking to come round to see theirs and feed, trim and do general shit in their garden. All of them are saying they have it covered.


when ah went out tae get the bus earlier the fuckin rain was stoatin aff the pavement, the roasd were runnin like the clyde so ah jist said fuck that and went hame, apparently theres a load of roads shut because o it so ah thought ahm no gettin fuckin stranded in central station for the night. ah went tae Asda tae get ma dinner and there carpark was over a foot deep in water because a local river had burst its bank. the council had just spent 1/4 million buildind flood barriers at it. so jist a quiet nite in front o the box for me. thats 11 days sober. ahm fuckin scunnerd.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

U wanna go on the razz the mora???? Fucking pishing down here too, real bad. Going to a H'ween party on Sat as the Pope(its in Kilwinning too.lol)


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U wanna go on the razz the mora???? Fucking pishing down here too, real bad. Going to a H'ween party on Sat as the Pope(its in Kilwinning too.lol)


 ah canny mate ahm still on the ant-abuse pills. im for the full flowering time aff it. need to get cash the gither for chrimbo. if your up for it we can get a drink ower the festive season.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Aye defo m8. Im nearly finished wae that Shaun Ryder book. U wanting it. Might take a bounce up to see you to kill a day. Twiddling my thumbs the now


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

aye mate, just bring it up when your coming. ahm jist lounging about this week anyway. need to get two essays done but ahve over a month before they need handed in.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

TV puts fucking loads of pressure on people. Fucking wedding programmes on BBC3. Puts ideas in womens heads. Not good


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

ma birds been nippin ma nut for over 2 years about gettin married, ah think ahm jist gaun tae get her an egagement ring for chrimbo, its huts them up for acpl o years. this'll be the third or fourth time av been engaged ah think.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 17, 2011)

Layor cake just startin 5* ace film


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

The only Church you will get me in is Charlotte


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

What's the difference between a circus act and Celtic FC?

One's a cunning array of stunts...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 17, 2011)

When I saw 'XXX bald cunt action' on Limewire, the last thing I expected was a Vin Diesel film.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wits happening guys. U not go to Uni the day Dura???? Weather is real bad here. I am without a grow and a bit lost. Been phoning my m8's and asking to come round to see theirs and feed, trim and do general shit in their garden. All of them are saying they have it covered.


how comes ur not growing? unlike you lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> how comes ur not growing? unlike you lol


I reckon Im a little hot just now. Better safe than sorry. Im flying straightish for the time being


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Eyup lads a pic of the flower room for ya!

*




*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon Im a little hot just now. Better safe than sorry. Im flying straightish for the time being


Yeh defo mate take it easy!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon Im a little hot just now. Better safe than sorry. Im flying straightish for the time being


I got a wee feeling lastnight and got all my stuff out my house and what just happened knock knock ha ha get IT UP YAZ lol not to get to blaaa blaaa it was pure luck,big thanx to the bud gods lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ma birds been nippin ma nut for over 2 years about gettin married, ah think ahm jist gaun tae get her an egagement ring for chrimbo, its huts them up for acpl o years. this'll be the third or fourth time av been engaged ah think.


My brother got engaged the other day just to shut up his girl.

"This is great, when are we getting married?"

"In three years."


----------



## Griffta (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon Im a little hot just now. Better safe than sorry. Im flying straightish for the time being


Whats given you that idea billy? (other than the blacked out transit that follows you everywhere & parks outside your gaff all week)


----------



## Griffta (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone heard about this Stone Roses reunion tour? supposed to be a press conference tmrw, tickets are gonna be pricey but fuck me I gotta get some if this happens


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

*i Think the "Tooth Brush" was invented by rednecks in Alabama.

Any other place would have called it a Teeth Brush.......... *


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)

dura72 said:


> I bought Bonnie Tyler's car last year on eBay.
> 
> It's fucking awful, every now and then it falls apart.


 fucking lol
you stupid cuz

What do Scottish women put behind their ears to attract men?
Their legs

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> TV puts fucking loads of pressure on people. Fucking wedding programmes on BBC3. Puts ideas in womens heads. Not good





RobbieP said:


> *i Think the "Tooth Brush" was invented by rednecks in Alabama.
> 
> Any other place would have called it a Teeth Brush.......... *


So as well theyd have a hairs brush


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)

An Apple a day keeps the...oh wait...nevermind.
-Isn't it ironic the thing that killed Steve Jobs has the initials PC?
-What's the difference between cancer and black people? Cancer gets Jobs.
-His funeral probably won't be a flashy affair

A black man takes a girl home from a nightclub. She says
'Show me it's true what they say about black men'... So he stabbed her and
stole her purse.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

good mornin ukers.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good mornin ukers.....


Mornin lad hows things!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

doin good mate hows the grow goin mate...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

So the Stone Roses are re-forming Woooooop Woooooooop !!!


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, Dont know if this is right to post a question here? but im in UK and would like some advise on my grow. im going into week 4 of flowering tomoz and some of my leaves are going yellow and some have crispy dry ends. Its in Batmix soil from week 1 of flowering and this already has nutes in it. could this be a sign of not enough etc? or is this normal for this stage of grow? cheers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> doin good mate hows the grow goin mate...


Still gettin thing together but ill av 30 rooted cutting in by weekend gonna b using 6 1/2 litre air pruning pots to see wot they can do with a mixture of hydroton and cocco and ill be adding another 600 to my 12x6ft room just for the fun of it !! Gonna be switching to flower after a few days of them being potted up so i should av sum nice christmas chreese !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

nice cheeder mate sounds like u gunna have a fat harvest mate...looking forward to them pics...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

welcome to riu and first off were are the yellowing of thwe leaves are the top bottom middle if there bottom it could just be due to not enough light if it is spreading upwards if could be rootbound or nute def have u flushed or anything..need pics to help us out more...


chuckles01 said:


> Hi, Dont know if this is right to post a question here? but im in UK and would like some advise on my grow. im going into week 4 of flowering tomoz and some of my leaves are going yellow and some have crispy dry ends. Its in Batmix soil from week 1 of flowering and this already has nutes in it. could this be a sign of not enough etc? or is this normal for this stage of grow? cheers


----------



## delvite (Oct 18, 2011)

gooooood mornin rui uk......................[video=youtube;P7FjG7Pki34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=P7FjG7Pki34[/video]


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, here are the pics. Like i said they are going into week 4 of flowering tomoz and have been in batmix soil for 4 weeks. i have done the epsom salts thing and was wondering if i should be giving them some nutes now?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

yea think there short of n.....start the feeding at 1/4 strenght and bulid up..your better doin a flush first before the feed then when flushed start with the nutes..imo...


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok thanks, i dont think i will use the batmix soil again as i dont know if they are getting enough nutes. Should i leave the leaves on or take them of though? Will they last until tomoz as dont need watering just yet? also if i flush it wont be until the time after that i can add nutes?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

u can add nutes after the flush and u can flush anytime dont be chopping fan leaves off unless there dead and by the looks of it there not...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 18, 2011)

you dont need to flush imo ... flushing is for removing excessive nutes in the soil ... you dont have any ... just feed with 1/3 - 1/2 recommended feeding nutes and build it up to full nutes over 3-4 waterings


----------



## dura72 (Oct 18, 2011)

afternoon sheep molesters, raining again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

hahahah stone roses reforming!?!? paying them out of bankruptcy more like haha


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you dont need to flush imo ... flushing is for removing excessive nutes in the soil ... you dont have any ... just feed with 1/3 - 1/2 recommended feeding nutes and build it up to full nutes over 3-4 waterings


well this is highly fertilised soil and in my experience (which isnt much) I have used similar soil and have had sighs of salt build up or too much nutes and a flush worked a treat , the plant went a little yellow but recovered within a couple of days , also can a flush hurt? if it doesnt need it will it do any harm?


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

so i can flush even though they are still wet from the last water and dont need it?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 18, 2011)

chuckles01 said:


> so i can flush even though they are still wet from the last water and dont need it?


 Well not to be a dick, but why would you flush if it doesn't need it?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 18, 2011)

In the men's room at work, the boss placed a sign directly above the sink.

It had a single word on it: "Think!"

The next day, when he went to the men's room, he looked at the sign, and right below it, immediately above the soap dispenser, someone had carefully lettered another sign which read, "Thoap!"


----------



## dura72 (Oct 18, 2011)

I met this beautiful woman in a club and we got dancing, she suddenly put her hand on my crotch and said, "Oh my! You are a big boy! You're certainly hiding something down there" then gave me a cheeky smile.

"Thanks," I said, "Most girls think it's weird that I bring my guinea pig out clubbing."


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry guys getting a bit confused now. Shall i flush even though the soil is wet? and this wont hurt it - right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

so long as you let it drain properly and it's not soaked through for days after it should be alright. only risk is a bit of yellowing from overwatering.


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh great thanks. so dont want to kill my first babies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

it's a hardy plant. you'll see once you've had a couple of runs you'll wonder why you were freaking out.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 18, 2011)

If it doesn't need to be flushed you might wanna wait until the soil dries out. Over-water might jusr compound your problems. It strangles your plant from air and could stunt it.


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Once i have flushed them shall i start feeding with terra bloom? or just carry on watering with plain water?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 18, 2011)

................................


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 18, 2011)

this is day 18 of flowering what do you think?


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

well considering im a newbie yours look lovely and green and healthy. Not like mine!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

both look kanny good! chuckles i'd say get some veg nutes in that. looks nitrogen hungry to me.

having a reet mare the day.

there are few things in life worse than spilling a fresh made cuppa. slopping tomato sauce into it is one of them...


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh yeah tell me about it!!!!! im just flushing them at the mo and then when i next water or straight after flush shall i start with veg nutes and not bloom nutes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

nah man just give it 1/4 or 1/3strength flower and build up. but chuck a bit of veg nute in maybe 1/3 dose should see you ok pretty quick


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh thanks so much for all your advise. I went on the live chat the other night and got abused by all the yanks for being a newbie on there.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 18, 2011)

cheack out my updates cheerz lads and girls lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> both look kanny good! chuckles i'd say get some veg nutes in that. looks nitrogen hungry to me.
> 
> having a reet mare the day.
> 
> there are few things in life worse than spilling a fresh made cuppa. slopping tomato sauce into it is one of them...


Lol. Was having some drinks at the weekend and towards the end of the evening i bought a pint with the last of me money, took one sip, put it down, next time i looked at it it was on it's side


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 18, 2011)

rusty spoons............


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2011)

Salad finger is rather funky and weird.

This is still cracking me up 
[youtube]ZffTZ-Qc-JU[/youtube]


----------



## Beansly (Oct 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Salad finger is rather funky and weird.
> 
> This is still cracking me up
> [youtube]ZffTZ-Qc-JU[/youtube]


 God bless the retarded US


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

good mornin uker hows things this mornin...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2011)

morning kev, morning all, how are we all today?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. Was having some drinks at the weekend and towards the end of the evening i bought a pint with the last of me money, took one sip, put it down, next time i looked at it it was on it's side


it was alreet the first 2/3's then it went manky  i was on a roll yesters though. got a load of new purple shoot broccoli and managed to boil all the purple out the fucking stuff. 

mornin all! 

Kev the birds away man


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

good morning one and all


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

morning.. uk thread is dead lately aint it


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Must be all the UK-ers are out harvesting their outdoor tree's. Fekkin hailstones this morgen.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Must be all the UK-ers are out harvesting their outdoor tree's. Fekkin hailstones this morgen.


And here, just started now


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 19, 2011)

sorry to repeat myself its just this pics shows better the dis colouration 
if i leave it till the end with nothing will it be lame what i mean is must i add something or wait for a bit like a week or so
lol why is this pic soo fucking big wtf never mind i fixed it =)










#for all your professional pot pics email me ;¬)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morning.. uk thread is dead lately aint it


newuserlol and dura are on detox.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> newuserlol and dura are on detox.


13 days sober and counting mate. its fucking hellish!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

i bet fella. i honestly dont think i could do it. packing in the larger was hard enough for me


----------



## Beansly (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello you melanin-deficient, island-monkeys. 
I have a question since things are slow this morning.
What's up with the epsom salt thing? I here you guys give advise for that sometimes involves flushing with epsom salt, I was wondering where you got that from because I only ever hear the advice being given in this thread. Not talking shite, truly curious.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

epsom salts stops nute-lock. lotta people do it in the 2nd and 5th week of flowering. i cant remember the exact chemical reaction as to why it does this but i know it works. ive been doin it for a couple of years.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

JAMES.BOND.007 said:


> sorry to repeat myself its just this pics shows better the dis colouration
> if i leave it till the end with nothing will it be lame what i mean is must i add something or wait for a bit like a week or so
> lol why is this pic soo fucking big wtf never mind i fixed it =)
> 
> ...



whats the question ?? Theres nothing wrong with those plants AT ALL from those pics !


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Must be all the UK-ers are out harvesting their outdoor tree's. Fekkin hailstones this morgen.


no hail here  freezing though


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

we had hail and terrible weather mon and tuesday but although its still cold the sun is out. cant see it lasting though.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Must be all the UK-ers are out harvesting their outdoor tree's. Fekkin hailstones this morgen.


where does the word morgen come from?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

morgen is morning in german

good morning = Guten Morgen


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

any one seen these before .. look quite interesting http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flo-Grow-500-Flow-Grow-Ebb-and-Flood-Flow-System-/160469690480?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item255cbd2870


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> morgen is morning in german
> 
> good morning = Guten Morgen


thats what i thought...why you all speaking german...did we lose the bloody war?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 19, 2011)

Away to get some grape god from the tude any other sugestions


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 19, 2011)

looks quite good rob,think it would be good for 1 big scrog


----------



## Beansly (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> we had hail and terrible weather mon and tuesday but although its still cold the sun is out. cant see it lasting though.


 How you holding up dura?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> How you holding up dura?


not bad mate. my plants are coming on a treat, maybe get sum pics up this weekend. kinda missing the booze a little but itt real nice waking up hangover free and actually having cash to spend on food and stuff. this last month has been tight, business has been dead and i've got a few debts to clear up as a result of my over-indulgences but all i all things are looking up. once ive got this grow harvested every thing should be perfect. timed nicely for christmas. hows yourself?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> not bad mate. my plants are coming on a treat, maybe get sum pics up this weekend. kinda missing the booze a little but itt real nice waking up hangover free and actually having cash to spend on food and stuff. this last month has been tight, business has been dead and i've got a few debts to clear up as a result of my over-indulgences but all i all things are looking up. once ive got this grow harvested every thing should be perfect. timed nicely for christmas. hows yourself?


 I'm glad to hear it homie. One of the best, instantly immediate pros to cleaning up is the sudden extra money you find in your wallet. It's like you go to bed on friday, and saturday morning it's still there! Amazing...
Myself, I'm thinking I might have pulled my SSH's a little early, but even still I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open after smoking a bit. I'm not getting the amount of work I used to these days so I may have to sober up for a while myself. Las Vegas was one of the worst hit cities in the US from the financial crisis (mortgage crisis).
Fortunately, everyone knows I'm a fucking lost cause so no one expects anything from me for Christmas. Anything I could come up with would be fine for them I guess.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

to be honest the financial crisis hasn't really affected my home area, we're one the poorest areas in the U.K and have been since the early 80s, although its a predominantly rural area our unemployment levels are up there with the inner city ghettos, prior to the 80s our industry was mainly the coal mines, but that fuckin whore Thatcher raped it, as a result this area is a fuckin lunatic asylum; high crime, high unemployment, high levels of drug and drink problems and very violent as well. but i dont give a fuck coz my xmas will be sorted, let the rest of them sit around a pray for miracles, i believe that we've all got to make our own luck in this world, and that means taking risks.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats what i thought...why you all speaking german...did we lose the bloody war?


Maybe it's Dutch?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

halloween is coming ....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2011)

Halloween is a silly time of year, yanks take it rather seriously  I myself figure that if someone is standing on my doorstep trying to coerce something out of me through threats, i say violence at this point is fully justified.

Don, that's generally how it works with purple sprouting broc, water nabs the colour and you're left with green but skinny broccoli, still tastes nice though  Steak and guiness pie for me tonight and another rather mundane alcohol free night.


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thanks a lot i will sleep again  tonight


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, im new to the forum and was wondering about led's on the lid of a bid. do you think the leds could run of a car battery?


----------



## Griffta (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, 3 months after my 1st grow finished & I'm back where I started. Skint & no weed.
I couldnt start another grow straight away cos I had 10 days in Greece booked in for sept and I knew they'd just die with no one to water them.
Still its not all bad, holiday was fucking safe and its pay day tmrw - tho the weed round my way hasnt got any better 
I started some kataract kush plants a couple of weeks ago but they've been shit, barely getting past the 'water cress stage'. Its been doing my head in but I realised tonight I didnt put any perlite in the soil so I'm praying its just that. Have slung my remaining 6 seeds into a wet paper towel tonight as I need to get another grow on ASAP! I miss tending to my garden FFS
ps cant believe in the 3 months since Ive been on here Dura's gone clean!! (good shit tho man)


----------



## Griffta (Oct 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Halloween is a silly time of year, yanks take it rather seriously


Yank birds take dressing like a slut seriously on Halloween, its fuckin amazing.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

im only staying clean to xmas mate, if i go any longer than that i'd fucking stab Santa!


----------



## Griffta (Oct 19, 2011)

haha! doesn't matter mate, giving yourself (and the barmaids!) a break is all the body needs when given serious ongoing abuse (no offence like)


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

Good Evening guys. Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

it was until you turned up


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

A young guy turns up at a hotel reception:

"I'd like a single room, please."

"Certainly, sir," says the receptionist. "With bath or shower?"

The guy is a bit short of cash, so he asks, "What's the difference?"

"You have to stand in the shower," says the receptionist.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

As I coughed, my mate said, "You know what's good for a sore throat, don't you?"
I said, "Yes, yes, don't tell me, you're going to say spunk."
He said, "No, I'm going to say Lockets! What the fuck's wrong with you?"


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> it was until you turned up


Here, just coz you have spent 140hrs on RIU over the last week dosney give you the right to start yer pish. Get an essay done or something


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

ah canny be fucked doin it, ahm leavin it tae sunday, ahm supposed tae be goin tae look at a decorating job. its an ex -bird of mine so there mite sum added bonus. this is the first paid job ahve done in about 4 years ah think.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ah canny be fucked doin it, ahm leavin it tae sunday, ahm supposed tae be goin tae look at a decorating job. its an ex -bird of mine so there mite sum added bonus. this is the first paid job ahve done in about 4 years ah think.


Sounds like theses pills are doing you more harm than good eh  Dura, job, ha fuck off


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like theses pills are doing you more harm than good eh  Dura, job, ha fuck off


tell me about it, im almost turning into a responsible productive member of society. dont worry it wont fuckin last long!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

Last about as long as you will last wae that ex.


----------



## Griffta (Oct 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like theses pills are doing you more harm than good eh  Dura, job, ha fuck off


 FUCK ME! things HAVE changed hahaha


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

Griffta said:


> FUCK ME! things HAVE changed hahaha


jist havin a wee break fae the madness till ma wallet, nostrils and kidneys recover.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 19, 2011)

just gave the bird a cleavland steamroller lol look it up tell me what yas think lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

dura i dont get it mate , why would you say you enjoy not being hung over , you enjoy being clean but come xmas you will go back to how you were before ?! 
maybe its just me but why not use the tablets to get clean and just have the old one or 2 drinks and bit of sniff at the weekend? ? just cant see why you would enjoy getting clean just to openly admit your gonna fuck yaself up again come xmas ?!?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dura i dont get it mate , why would you say you enjoy not being hung over , you enjoy being clean but come xmas you will go back to how you were before ?!
> maybe its just me but why not use the tablets to get clean and just have the old one or 2 drinks and bit of sniff at the weekend? ? just cant see why you would enjoy getting clean just to openly admit your gonna fuck yaself up again come xmas ?!?


 i enjoy feeling healthy but i also enjoy gettin wasted, ive found that i cant stay sober indefinetly as i turn into a moody and aggressive cunt. what i need to do is just to calm it down to maybe once a week, the problem is ive never been able to do that. its just the dichotomy of my personality, ive always been a bit jekyll and hide, for instance i love classical music and hard core punk, i enjoy political and philosophical debate and classic literature but i also enjoy fights in the pub and throwing bricks at the cops, i love my girlfriend but i really enjoy screwing barmaids. im a bit nuts and not very well balanced. makes life hard work at times but pretty entertaining


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i enjoy feeling healthy but i also enjoy gettin wasted, ive found that i cant stay sober indefinetly as i turn into a moody and aggressive cunt. what i need to do is just to calm it down to maybe once a week, the problem is ive never been able to do that. its just the dichotomy of my personality, ive always been a bit jekyll and hide, for instance i love classical music and hard core punk, i enjoy political and philosophical debate and classic literature but i also enjoy fights in the pub and throwing bricks at the cops, i love my girlfriend but i really enjoy screwing barmaids. im a bit nuts and not very well balanced. makes life hard work at times but pretty entertaining


Couldnt have described us Jocks better


----------



## Griffta (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i enjoy political and philosophical debate and classic literature but i also enjoy fights in the pub and throwing bricks at the cops, i love my girlfriend but i really enjoy screwing barmaids.


 hahaha - funnier than most the jokes you put up on here


----------



## Griffta (Oct 19, 2011)

what going on billy? did you ever buy those LEDs off yer mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Away to get some grape god from the tude any other sugestions


go over to https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal-2.html and look at the GrapestomperX OG on the page


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

Griffta said:


> what going on billy? did you ever buy those LEDs off yer mate?


I never m8. I was in a hydro shop up in Glasgow and I was talking about them to the owner. He foned his m8 who came down and told me a horror story. Put me right off. Basically he lost half his usual yield when he tried them and didnt really save that much on leccy. Better the devil u know and all that


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> to be honest the financial crisis hasn't really affected my home area, we're one the poorest areas in the U.K and have been since the early 80s, although its a predominantly rural area our unemployment levels are up there with the inner city ghettos, prior to the 80s our industry was mainly the coal mines, but that fuckin whore Thatcher raped it, as a result this area is a fuckin lunatic asylum; high crime, high unemployment, high levels of drug and drink problems and very violent as well. but i dont give a fuck coz my xmas will be sorted, let the rest of them sit around a pray for miracles, i believe that we've all got to make our own luck in this world, and that means taking risks.


If i didn't already know you were a Jock i would of thought you lived around here by that description and your completely correct about that fucking whore Thatcher as soon as that cunt is dead i'm going to curl 1 out on the old bags grave!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i enjoy feeling healthy but i also enjoy gettin wasted, ive found that i cant stay sober indefinetly as i turn into a moody and aggressive cunt. what i need to do is just to calm it down to maybe once a week, the problem is ive never been able to do that. its just the dichotomy of my personality, ive always been a bit jekyll and hide, for instance i love classical music and hard core punk, i enjoy political and philosophical debate and classic literature but i also enjoy fights in the pub and throwing bricks at the cops, i love my girlfriend but i really enjoy screwing barmaids. im a bit nuts and not very well balanced. makes life hard work at times but pretty entertaining


Thats cool , im glad you didnt take that as me being snobby cus thats deffo not what i was getting at i was just genuinely interested , im abit like that myself , i try to keep away from nights out n party n that cus if i go i will 100% get smashed then decide to get coke to sort my head out , spend a bomb on it and end up punching some fucker and starting a brawl lol i prefer the quieter me at home stoner on the computer haha


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 19, 2011)

what a shitty week still no smoke cant seem to get fuck all anymore. (i.e. i wont buy anything but weights) but fuck me im struggling with the cluck wish i could stop fucking sweating >.< and to top it off grow wont be ready for at least another 10 weeks -.- SOS !!! lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

mornin ukers hows things growers...


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi peeps, well i have given my babies some feed (Terra Bloom) and have not seen any improvment yet. Some one said to me they need nitrogen but where do i by this from and should i use this with the terra bloom?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

morning all how are we all?

been looking at seeds again, after something that likes to grow a single cola, finishes in under8-9 weeks an has some nice purple colouring, any suggestions?


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all how are we all?
> 
> been looking at seeds again, after something that likes to grow a single cola, finishes in under8-9 weeks an has some nice purple colouring, any suggestions?


good morning ;]

how about a mazar, read they an finish with a purple tint to them


----------



## dura72 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## 00ashoo (Oct 20, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all how are we all?
> 
> been looking at seeds again, after something that likes to grow a single cola, finishes in under8-9 weeks an has some nice purple colouring, any suggestions?


tried paradise seeds white berry before??
single cole dominate, some nice colours come the end from the blueberry genetics, flowers 55days


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> tried paradise seeds white berry before??
> single cole dominate, some nice colours come the end from the blueberry genetics, flowers 55days


def a possibility, cheers for the suggestion, has been added to the list lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> good morning ;]
> 
> how about a mazar, read they an finish with a purple tint to them


 
any particular breeder?


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

good mornin uk growers, take a look at this ( wish all mine did this )...............................[video=youtube;EZfq9NOi97Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EZfq9NOi97Y[/video]


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

good morning all, i joined a few weeks ago but not had uh tie on my hands , but off for two weeks so you will see/hear more of me, not like thats a good thing 

I'm wanting to get a grow room together, and would love to know of any good online shops to buy from, 

not sure if your allowed to post links or any thing 

but would be very grateful for a pm or to point me in the right direction , in which shops and best stuff to buy

i have a 
bud box 1.2cmx2.4cmx2.0 tent

luatek 600w dimmable ballast

was thinking on a

400w MH for Veg
600hps for flower

4'' rvk intake, 5'' 'L' temp control rvk out fan

would that be enough for my size of tent 

or do you think i would need bigger fans 5''intake/6' high power out take 

will only growing 4/6 plants in soil or coco coir probs go with soil being a noob

also which timers etc etc are best heard digi are best is this true

ph/ec pens 

theres so much my head is hurting and im lost 

iv a budget of 1.5k/2k to spend as i worked it me and my wife smoke about 300/400 quid on bud/smoke a month,

so it would pay for its self in 1 year , but its a risk growing which i willing to take to save us money in the long run 

we would smoke more but can not afford it , but we have just had a Nice win fall/payment come are way, so going to start growing it my self , 

so really really be very very grateful if soe 1 would share there experience to what i need 

from plugs to pest control etc etc

iv done alot of reading and looking about but like said there sooooo much different online shops which sell so much different things

but the research i done is what i posted , but i ran out of smoke again so spending more money on shitty street weed where i could grow my own sticky stank skunk 

i promise to be put up a diary and support are UK growers 

again any help at all , i would be ery grateful


sorry for all the qestions just thought id give you a good idea how lost i am

all the best 

smokey


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> any particular breeder?


nah sorry matey , just read that the purple at finish 

sorry could not help any more


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

My short list so far:

Pyramid seeds anestesia
Pyramid seeds tuthankhamon (ak47 hybrid)
Dinafem blue hash (blueberryXcalifornia hash plant)
Underground Originals "Blues" (BluesXkillerskunk)
Paradise seeds Whiteberry 
Heath Robinsons black rose
TGA-few different ones i wanna try


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> good morning all, i joined a few weeks ago but not had uh tie on my hands , but off for two weeks so you will see/hear more of me, not like thats a good thing
> 
> I'm wanting to get a grow room together, and would love to know of any good online shops to buy from,
> 
> ...


 plug n grow timer. 600w hps should do all the way just controll ur times and dont over complicate it lol and ul be fine.............


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> good mornin uk growers, take a look at this ( wish all mine did this )...............................[video=youtube;EZfq9NOi97Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EZfq9NOi97Y[/video]


i think that was all heath robinsons grows 

sure knows his shit think hes been growing since he was in nappys lol 

good vid though


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> i think that was all heath robinsons grows
> 
> sure knows his shit think hes been growing since he was in nappys lol
> 
> good vid though


 if only we all knew the ways of expert green thumb lol, google heath robinson................


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> plug n grow timer. 600w hps should do all the way just controll ur times and dont over complicate it lol and ul be fine.............


hey delvite, thanks for the reply 

from what i have read ill need a lot more than that will i not budddy

thanks for the reply


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> if only we all knew the ways of expert green thumb lol, google heath robinson................


 
hahah so to true, i would still spread the love about learning people 

yeah i have heard of him, and his grows fro the net , he is GOD


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> My short list so far:
> 
> Pyramid seeds anestesia
> Pyramid seeds tuthankhamon (ak47 hybrid)
> ...


yeah know that heath robisons black rose is a lush purple colour, and heard nothing but good things about him


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> hey delvite, thanks for the reply
> 
> from what i have read ill need a lot more than that will i not budddy
> 
> thanks for the reply


 ive had from 70w hps to 1000whps im on cfl atm, to start this is all you should need pus fans for cooling. add nuets about week 3 or 4 dependin on plants condition and carbon filter about the same time. take a look at my albums - most was done with 400 hps and always good smoke. what beans u useing m8?


----------



## sincl9759 (Oct 20, 2011)

white berry sounds cool!


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> ive had from 70w hps to 1000whps im on cfl atm, to start this is all you should need pus fans for cooling. add nuets about week 3 or 4 dependin on plants condition and carbon filter about the same time. take a look at my albums - most was done with 400 hps and always good smoke. what beans u useing m8?


ah you make it sound so easy matey,

i didnt want to come over as , ''thats not enough'' just we have this money now so if i dont buy what i need now ill never be able to afford it if you get me matey, as money goes through my hands like water , burns holes in y pocket.

seeds will be ''seroius seeds''
ill buy a pack of 1 of the below strains, heard ak47 is most forgiving, for noobs
AK47
CHEONIC
WHITE RUSSIAN
BUBBLE GUM


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> ah you make it sound so easy matey,
> 
> i didnt want to come over as , ''thats not enough'' just we have this money now so if i dont buy what i need now ill never be able to afford it if you get me matey, as money goes through my hands like water , burns holes in y pocket.
> 
> ...


have you tried delicious autos? for a noob i think delicious la diva would be good i can personally vouch lol. ill be back in 5 with some stuff for you.............


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

check this out m8?................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-SECRET-JARDIN-DS120-GROW-TENT-COMPLETE-KIT-/270828280632?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item84b8c890b3


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> have you tried delicious autos? for a noob i think delicious la diva would be good i can personally vouch lol. ill be back in 5 with some stuff for you.............


i aint growen any thing as of yet mate , only eery get to soke street weed, think is cheese, or cali orange , both are always damp when i buy it, i like the cheese better , when its dry

no worries matey


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> check this out m8?................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-SECRET-JARDIN-DS120-GROW-TENT-COMPLETE-KIT-/270828280632?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item84b8c890b3


thanks for the link 

but i have already got my tent mate,

as in my first post matey

i have a budbox grow tent 1.2cm/2.4cm/2.0
LUATEK dimmable 600w ballast

fro what i have read its best to buy every thing single as its cheaper ,


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

just hit the bong............................


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

jus with you asking for prices m8 lol, what size pots you using?


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> just hit the bong............................


hahaha i already smashed


----------



## delvite (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> hahaha i already smashed


 and the bong hit bk................. c ya round m8y


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

delvite said:


> and the bong hit bk................. c ya round m8y


laters matey


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

sound like a good setup smokey...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

if you got some pennies to spend smokey get yaself in the grow room design n setup forum and the guys there will help you spend all your cash and have a great grow room


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

*just recieved a nice package of

qrazy quake,physco killer,cheese quake x ak48,and qq x killer bno idea who there off*


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> *just recieved a nice package of
> 
> qrazy quake,physco killer,cheese quake x ak48,and qq x killer bno idea who there off*


wish more people sent me packages like that all i get is bills lmao !


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

lol mate...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> *just recieved a nice package of
> 
> qrazy quake,physco killer,cheese quake x ak48,and qq x killer bno idea who there off*


id love to get deliveries like that lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

sumone off riu got to thank if they tell me who they are lol...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

got my 150 mango and neville seeds before lovin that...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sumone off riu got to thank if they tell me who they are lol...


id imagine its Don seeingas there all his strains lmao !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sumone off riu got to thank if they tell me who they are lol...


 by process of elimination i bet peeps could work it out lmao


EDIT: hahahah too late...

sadly they'll not be going up on breeders boutique any time soon. i've been thinking about putting a few mix packs of them out for testers but the mercenary in me says i should charge for them.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

good afternoon guys gals and robbie , did i tell yer i got 171 g off me gh lemon.......actually i just cleaned tent out and found a 3.3 nug so its 174.3............


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> good afternoon guys gals and robbie , did i tell yer i got 171 g off me gh lemon.......actually i just cleaned tent out and found a 3.3 nug so its 174.3............


do i take the and robbie as a compliment or does that imply im a hermie ! lol


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> do i take the and robbie as a compliment or does that imply im a hermie ! lol


defo a compliment mate..........anyway theres always dutch master if you are a hermie


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

what do u think lol..


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

daffy duck is dead then............ah wait up its gaddafi duck


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

or a good transgender doctor sumwere hahaha


del66666 said:


> defo a compliment mate..........anyway theres always dutch master if you are a hermie


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> defo a compliment mate..........anyway theres always dutch master if you are a hermie



 amazing yield on that lemon mate


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> amazing yield on that lemon mate


only in a 10 litre pot, was leaning like the tower of pizza at the end.thought it was trying to climb out.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

you see those pics of gaddafi covered in blood?


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sound like a good setup smokey...


well i hope to get it a good set up kev matey 

somkey



RobbieP said:


> if you got some pennies to spend smokey get yaself in the grow room design n setup forum and the guys there will help you spend all your cash and have a great grow room


already on it robbie matey


so be up and running with in the next 2 weeks


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you see those pics of gaddafi covered in blood?


nope where can i see you got link del


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

smokey banditt said:


> nope where can i see you got link del


just watching on bbc news mate.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

hes dead as a dead person.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html

read this smokey....sikk thread mate by del boy trotter...independent 12/12 seed bud maker


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://tundratabloids.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/gaddafi-dead-or.jpg&imgrefurl=http://tundratabloids.com/2011/08/picture-surfaces-of-gaddafi-supposedly-dead.html&usg=__Leoti1_YtiquIR2lRricsPMJqzs=&h=598&w=346&sz=55&hl=en&start=5&zoom=1&tbnid=QufA6VMdK2z7fM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=78&ei=gzGgTomMJYja8QPoy-TdBQ&prev=/search?q=gaddafi+dead&um=1&hl=en&safe=vss&sa=N&sout=1&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1 , They really fucked him up LOL.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

cant blame em ......


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

I made this account yesterday because i was going to set up a stealth grow. I'm planning to use a circular metal bin and attach UFO LED'S on to the top of the lid as i heard they need little energy and give of very little heat but i didn't know if i was able to run them off a car battery or more power would be needed and as for the air circulation how big would the hole's need to be? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. =D


----------



## UKHG (Oct 20, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> I made this account yesterday because i was going to set up a stealth grow. I'm planning to use a circular metal bin and attach UFO LED'S on to the top of the lid as i heard they need little energy and give of very little heat but i didn't know if i was able to run them off a car battery or more power would be needed and as for the air circulation how big would the hole's need to be? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. =D


i wouldt use a metal bin tbh try a weelie bin! lol and no u need more than a car battery for leds im hearing any less that 300 watt led is no good so if ur gone for one of them cheapass things on ebay thinking thats ur boy then id rechek.

ANYWAYS
hey guys got me clones last nite pfft so much for him veging em they even got the white whisker spike things a little nut burn on tips of leaves tho but other than that ther cool!

SO im using rockwool atm and he sed these would be in rockwool cubes but ther in black soil looking cube things he says is coco? 
so my question is
can i use my vitalink max and vitalink bloom for these?
im used to rockwool but just orderd a 50 litre bak of canna coco ive just got hydro sussed now this coco stuff 

any advice?
oh yeh ther about 4 inches tall and have nice stalks on them but my currant grow is on 12-12 could i just not do em 12-12 from now obv il loose yeild but wat do u reckon?


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html
> 
> read this smokey....sikk thread mate by del boy trotter...independent 12/12 seed bud maker


yup thats good going for 12/12 by any 1 standards in soil also, know ill be going 12/12 from lcones once i got a few mother plants from my ''reg seeds''


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

UKRG said:


> i wouldt use a metal bin tbh try a weelie bin! lol and no u need more than a car battery for leds im hearing any less that 300 watt led is no good so if ur gone for one of them cheapass things on ebay thinking thats ur boy then id rechek.


Thanks for the advice ill go have a Rethink tonight


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea as del says its good growing from reg they show there sex quick under it and regs are more stable than femz...


smokey banditt said:


> yup thats good going for 12/12 by any 1 standards in soil also, know ill be going 12/12 from lcones once i got a few mother plants from my ''reg seeds''


----------



## smokey banditt (Oct 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Yea as del says its good growing from reg they show there sex quick under it and regs are more stable than femz...


so i read kev mate

think ill buy all tyhe strains that serious seeds sell in regs and just hae a lot of fun hehehe regs ftw


----------



## Airwave (Oct 20, 2011)

Saerimmner has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## hazeylady (Oct 20, 2011)

ive got yellow stripes on 1 of the top leaves wat does this mean?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 20, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> ive got yellow stripes on 1 of the top leaves wat does this mean?


Don't you do any of your own research?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> ive got yellow stripes on 1 of the top leaves wat does this mean?


its got a green n yellow stripey jumper on  lmao ... you got a pic ?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Don't you do any of your own research?


we were noobs once airwave mate ...


----------



## hazeylady (Oct 20, 2011)

ive looked on ere but nt found nefing


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> ive looked on ere but nt found nefing


 need to see a pic hazey before we can answer ... it could be a million things but cant tell you without a pic


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> we were noobs once airwave mate ...


Speak for yourself ya bellend, i've been fantastic since creation. I'm in a good mood, asked for a couple of muffins for samples at work from this hand made cake company, they sent a box of muffins, box of pastries, and a box of about 20 different cheeseakes and chocolate cakes and fruit tarts and hurah for cakes!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> Does anyone know of any reliable and safe places to buy/swap seeds in and around the London area? i already have a few strains and a nice lot of bag seeds but id like a nice diverse collection.
> Finch =D


Asking to swap seeds n stuff on the forum is against the rules mate , id edit your post before a mod see it and warns you


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Speak for yourself ya bellend, i've been fantastic since creation. I'm in a good mood, asked for a couple of muffins for samples at work from this hand made cake company, they sent a box of muffins, box of pastries, and a box of about 20 different cheeseakes and chocolate cakes and fruit tarts and hurah for cakes!


lets test your good mood ..... cake fairy?  lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> we were noobs once airwave mate ...


There's a difference between the noob that is stuck even though they've done their own research, and the noob that wants answers from everybody else because s/he can't be bothered to do their own research.

Guess which one she is?


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for that, sorry im new but ill remember for the future =D why are people not allowed to ask about swapping seeds ect? is that not a big part of growing?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2011)

Cake fairy take flight!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cake fairy take flight!


thats made my night !!! PMSL .... bit diff to sambos overweight piss head fairy


----------



## dura72 (Oct 20, 2011)

My life is a very complicated drinking game


----------



## dura72 (Oct 20, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> Thanks for that, sorry im new but ill remember for the future =D why are people not allowed to ask about swapping seeds ect? is that not a big part of growing?


 its partly because the site is only here because it advertises 'seed banks' and therefore its revenue is dependant and also that by swapping or conducting any sort of 'illegal' business can your arse launched into jail. as a result many of us in here are a bit reticent about giving out too many details. theres shops in london that do sell seeds but i believe its against the law for a shop selling grow equipment to do so themselves, fuckin stupis i know but who the fuck said the law ever made sense. google your home area lookin for hydro shops and just nip in and ask them.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

"Nobody thought Mel Gibson could play a Scot but look at him now! Alcoholic and a racist!"
Frankie boyle =D


----------



## hazeylady (Oct 20, 2011)

yellow leaves


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its partly because the site is only here because it advertises 'seed banks' and therefore its revenue is dependant and also that by swapping or conducting any sort of 'illegal' business can your arse launched into jail. as a result many of us in here are a bit reticent about giving out too many details. theres shops in london that do sell seeds but i believe its against the law for a shop selling grow equipment to do so themselves, fuckin stupis i know but who the fuck said the law ever made sense. google your home area lookin for hydro shops and just nip in and ask them.


Thanks for that, and i think its mad that people can post full grow journals but are not allowed to swap a couple seeds


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

here you go tt , nice few shots of the exodus x dreamtime for you  unsure of date , maybe 3 -4 weeks old 12/12 from seed


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 20, 2011)

might me a deficiency of
Mb - MOLYBDENUM (Mb) 
Syntoms:
Yellowing of middle leaves. 
Cure:
Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Mb.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 20, 2011)

A good source of info.

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 1847423View attachment 1847421View attachment 1847420View attachment 1847419View attachment 1847418


hazeylady said:


> ive looked on ere but nt found nefing


View attachment 1847417


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Saerimmner has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


cleared some space now lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 20, 2011)

I walked past the grave of a kid who died from a mephedrone overdose the other day. I couldn't help but refelect on what a pointless waste of a young life it was. On the plus side, the flowers his family had planted were coming on a treat.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its partly because the site is only here because it advertises 'seed banks' and therefore its revenue is dependant and also that by swapping or conducting any sort of 'illegal' business can your arse launched into jail. as a result many of us in here are a bit reticent about giving out too many details. theres shops in london that do sell seeds but i believe its against the law for a shop selling grow equipment to do so themselves, fuckin stupis i know but who the fuck said the law ever made sense. google your home area lookin for hydro shops and just nip in and ask them.


If a grow shop sold seeds as well they would get nicked for conspiracy as they have everything needed to produce cannabis sativa


----------



## Griffta (Oct 20, 2011)

nice avatar 3eyes. I met Howard Marks at a book signing the other day, really interesting bloke. he signed my book 'stay high, howard marks', I'm trying not to let him down


----------



## dura72 (Oct 20, 2011)

3eyes said:


> If a grow shop sold seeds as well they would get nicked for conspiracy as they have everything needed to produce cannabis sativa


the local hydro shop for me is in Ayr and the woman who owns it has two brothers that live and have businesses in Glasgow, one sells bongs, rolling boards and seeds the other has a full hydro shop and there shops are on the same street across from each other. only in Britain would we have laws so fuckin stupid that allows them to be circumvented with so much ease. fuckin stipidity, when are these monkey bastards just gonna legalise it and tax the fucking stuff?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 20, 2011)

MSN News: A recent study found drinking fifteen pints a day is harmful to your health.

Another study has found that people who go on a killing spree at their place of employment are unlikely to receive any outstanding holiday pay.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

mornin growers hows things today...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

Taxing it and legalization would put a major dent in a lot of our pockets lads. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Taxing it and legalization would put a major dent in a lot of our pockets lads. Careful what you wish for.


morning lads, yeah don it would fuck my lifestyle up a lot but its the complete stupidity of the law that gets me, they throw billions at the police, courts, jails, customs and all sorts of clowns to stop drugs but drop any1 of us in damn near any town or city in the u.k and give us a day and we'll return with a full smorgassboard of goodies from smack to smoke and everything in-between. fuckin pointless waste of time and money, the only fuckers making any cash out of it are the lawyers. why the fuck we dont just spend all the money on a mass , and relevant, education program for the whole country i dont know. drugs are here and there here to stay, its fuckin high time governments realised this and approached the subject with some sort of intelligence and fore-sight.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

morning all, gonna order me some seeds today methinks, after something that likes to grow a single cola, under9 weeks and preferably has some purple colouring, any suggestions? if none are forthcoming i might just have to start trying some TGA stuff lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

i agree wholeheartedly. to be honest though i reckon we need these laws granted most are over the top but without them we'd be a lawless gang run black market. oh wait hang on hahahahaha seriously tho give the gangsters free reign and we'd all be up to our eyes in the associated crime that goes with them the whores, people smuggling, child prozzies, rampant violence etc the list goes on.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha dura fuck the law and legalising drugs imo its neva gonna happen anyway but stranger things have done so!! Abit like david cameron as pm at the end of the day the goverment in this country are all crook that wanna fuck each other over we are just numbers that vote for the cunts in the hope of a better future bit its neva gonna happen imo ive always said look after number 1and those u care more for other than waitin for some fucked up goverment to help us i mean come on they have there own interests and its always gonna b that way so if it means breakin the law to support yourself and family so be it!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all, gonna order me some seeds today methinks, after something that likes to grow a single cola, under9 weeks and preferably has some purple colouring, any suggestions? if none are forthcoming i might just have to start trying some TGA stuff lol


check out the breeders boutique stuff on seeofseeds my very own qrazy quake will be up there next week or if your in a rush we can work something out.












its double TGA cheesequake x qrazy train. smells like pink grapefruit.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

is it fem'd seeds your producing Don?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check out the breeders boutique stuff on seeofseeds my very own qrazy quake will be up there next week or if your in a rush we can work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah was quite interested in this, and the somethingXcaseyband someone else had going that went purple


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if they made all drugs legal for about 3 months, then made them illegal again. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> is it fem'd seeds your producing Don?


 the DOG kush is fem but the rest are regs 


Saerimmner said:


> yeah was quite interested in this, and the somethingXcaseyband someone else had going that went purple


 aye think that was the black sour bubble x caseyband. thats one of highlanders cave's creations. it's heath's black rose crossed to BOG's sour bubble crossed to DST's caseyjones X headband. fine pedigree by all accounts


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

awrite heid the baw, this weather sucks horses testicles.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

what kind of price are your seeds goin for then don?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

Morning Indicator oksters


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

whits yer plans the day, doon irvine docks tae suck off sailors ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the DOG kush is fem but the rest are regs
> 
> aye think that was the black sour bubble x caseyband. thats one of highlanders cave's creations. it's heath's black rose crossed to BOG's sour bubble crossed to DST's caseyjones X headband. fine pedigree by all accounts


yeah that sounds like the one, definetely on my "to buy at some point" list lol

and with regards to the cheesequakeXqrazytrain im def interested, when roughly do you think they will be ready for sending out? also what was the flowering time n yield on them? basically providing i can get 1.5-2oz per plant in SOG/lollipopped format im more than happy, im running a 4X4 tent with 600WHPS btw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

dura72 said:


> what kind of price are your seeds goin for then don?


30 bar for 10 or 50 for the dog kush fems. and believe you me, they are worth it. that stuff is insta whitey. the guys ive flogged it to have had to put it in two kilner jars in the house. stuff stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah that sounds like the one, definetely on my "to buy at some point" list lol
> and with regards to the cheesequakeXqrazytrain im def interested, when roughly do you think they will be ready for sending out? also what was the flowering time n yield on them? basically providing i can get 1.5-2oz per plant in SOG/lollipopped format im more than happy, im running a 4X4 tent with 600WHPS btw


i chucked mine in flower with about 3 weeks veg n pulled 44 from it if memory serves. they grow fast and tall flowering time is just over 9 on the tall pheno the short one yeilds less but finishes a week to a week n a half earlier.

ready to go now i've got them in bags to go to sea of seeds the morrow. or i'll pm you an alternative


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 30 bar for 10 or 50 for the dog kush fems. and believe you me, they are worth it. that stuff is insta whitey. the guys ive flogged it to have had to put it in two kilner jars in the house. stuff stinks to high heaven.


i'll probably give you a shout in the new year once ive got my finances re-stabilised after that fat cunts Santa has ripped me off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

nee bosh dura lad. should be able to get them from breeders boutique by then too


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i chucked mine in flower with about 3 weeks veg n pulled 44 from it if memory serves. they grow fast and tall flowering time is just over 9 on the tall pheno the short one yeilds less but finishes a week to a week n a half earlier.
> 
> ready to go now i've got them in bags to go to sea of seeds the morrow. or i'll pm you an alternative


yeah a PM might be nice  lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

so my next new strain is...........cheesequakeXqrazytrain


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPxIhUOWneI


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Taxing it and legalization would put a major dent in a lot of our pockets lads. Careful what you wish for.


They can tax it all they want but there's nothing to stop you not paying said tax. For instance when was the last time a builder refused cash in hand  

Cannabis would also be much like the catering world, the ability to cook the books so to speak is unreal. It wouoldn't change owt for people who don't plan to pay taxes.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 21, 2011)

my new toy has landed. the fecking thing has travelled better then me haha.
right lil update for you all if any off u r interested in the new leds. mag plus is huge ment b able cover a 4 x 4 ft space. quite heavy to and the hanging clips r too small get over the hanging bar in tent so will have to doctor it alittle. 3 diff modes veg blue lights flower red lights and boost both lights same time. this thing is so bright i turned on blue n shone up stairs and i feel the pentration off this thing s crazy, my upstairs was lighted up like a rave was going on and my eyes went all fucked up for over hour just getting full site back haha.
took week and a day to arrive.
the testing starts tonight will hang it up in tent and let u all no how it goes over the next few months. got 4 ladies bout 2 3 week in flower so perfect timing to test the flowering capabilitys off this big beast


----------



## Beansly (Oct 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Taxing it and legalization would put a major dent in a lot of our pockets lads. Careful what you wish for.


 That and they'd probably make it illegal for anyone but some shit-ass government entity run by a bunch of accountants who've never grown so much as an herb garden grow it. Weed by Plagron. Weed by Monsanto. You trust that? I don't think so.
And they wont just grow shitty weed, they'll probably make it low potency too. If you ever get a chance look at what the medical patients in Canada have to put up with. If you're not one of the 2000-3000 people who are allowed to grow their own or live near a co-op, then you have to get your weed from the governament. No lie-it look like Mexican brick weed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello there beaner! Hows u????? Im hammered. Hows the garden?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hello there beaner! Hows u????? Im hammered. Hows the garden?


just took a line of that coke i was tellin you about, its fuckin superb. face went numb, bursting fora shit and really clean sparkly up. no paranoia just a straight buzz.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

dito m8.......I can see this being a 3 day'er


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

well i cant drink so thats not an option but i can see me pickin up sum blues and sum alc free wine just to pass the time.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2011)

tried tae have a chug tae babestation but ma fuckin arm went numb and theres no sign of the money shot, if i pick up a bird tonight she's gonny be walkin like fuckin john wayne the morra.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

hahaha i wish i could get some good sniff , most the stuff doesnt freeze ya face anymore just the back of your throut .... face numbness for the win lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hello there beaner! Hows u????? Im hammered. Hows the garden?





dura72 said:


> just took a line of that coke i was tellin you about, its fuckin superb. face went numb, bursting fora shit and really clean sparkly up. no paranoia just a straight buzz.


You fucking cock fiends ehrmm... coke fiend jocks are mental. I was always a downers guy. I prefer my opiates-never graduated to the black, but it got so bad that I had to join a methadone program. 
Id di have a coke phase about a year about where the white bitch got me for about a month. I ended up breaking into a house in the middle of the day. When I got home, I decided I could've gotten more, so I went back and got caught by a group of ese's and got chased around the streets for 10 minutes until I drove up behind a fucking cop giving another guy a ticket. So picture me there, car full of stolen goods, twacked out of my mind, hadn't showered in days, hair and clothes all fucked up..and now I'm begging this cop to save me from the scary gangsters. Somehow I didn't get arrested. And I went home and promptly check myself into detox for a week. Ah youth


----------



## hazeylady (Oct 21, 2011)

hi people where can i buy epsom salts? at pharmacie or will places like asda sell it?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

hazeylady said:


> hi people where can i buy epsom salts? at pharmacie or will places like asda sell it?


boots...sainsburys.....


----------



## hazeylady (Oct 21, 2011)

kwl fank u


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You fucking cock fiends ehrmm... coke fiend jocks are mental. I was always a downers guy. I prefer my opiates-never graduated to the black, but it got so bad that I had to join a methadone program.
> Id di have a coke phase about a year about where the white bitch got me for about a month. I ended up breaking into a house in the middle of the day. When I got home, I decided I could've gotten more, so I went back and got caught by a group of ese's and got chased around the streets for 10 minutes until I drove up behind a fucking cop giving another guy a ticket. So picture me there, car full of stolen goods, twacked out of my mind, hadn't showered in days, hair and clothes all fucked up..and now I'm begging this cop to save me from the scary gangsters. Somehow I didn't get arrested. And I went home and promptly check myself into detox for a week. Ah youth


And you take the piss out of us Jocks beaner!!!! No more, we sound like the same kind of scum.lol 

@Roberto - its hard to get proper stuff. I just paid 1500 for an oz of proper. Washed it back and it came in at .7. So your talking 70% and this is meant to be untouched. I LOVE MANITOL .LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

Fucking tinterweb, trying to pay for some seeds and cunting hotmail decides now is the appropriate time to make me reset my password for some bollocks or other, not happy,be glad when this is done so i can log bk outta the cunt for another month or so fucking hotmail muggy cunts grr


----------



## Airwave (Oct 21, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Fucking tinterweb, trying to pay for some seeds and cunting hotmail decides now is the appropriate time to make me reset my password for some bollocks or other, not happy,be glad when this is done so i can log bk outta the cunt for another month or so fucking hotmail muggy cunts grr


What did you decide on in the end?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What did you decide on in the end?


Cheesquake X Qrazytrain this time, then i wanna try an get the BSB XCaseyband(or whatever its called lol) Also im waiting to hear from another member in a few weeks about some black rose seeds and then im ACTUALLy gonna get started on the TGA stuff lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2011)

shut yer dirty mouf

any of ya'll bitches awake


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2011)

weak......


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)

morning 'tards

fuck this place is dead as fuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2011)

morning mantz, morning all, yeah has been a bit slow in here the last few days, even kev aint awake by the look of things lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 22, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

morning good folks of ze uk........


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2011)

oh well off for another shift at the grindstone lol, cyas all tonight


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 22, 2011)

im not here <.<


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 22, 2011)

Mornin ukers hows things 2day....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 22, 2011)

morning kev and all.
well thats my plants 14 days into flower today and lookin pretty good, all 4 are bushy and around 2 1/2' to 3' tall . just emptied, cleaned and refilled all their reservoirs and gave them a 3/4 strength feed and a little tidy-up. leaves lookin very healthy, the black jack is definetly beginning to show its sativa characteristics. lots of pre-flowers on the rest thats gonna become good budsites soon. i'll definetly be sticking to dwc in the future, the growth rate is far superior to soil and the workload is easier. my other 3 in soil have been re-potted, put back into veg and are sitting in a mates grow so i dunno how there doing just now. may nip in and have a wee look later. if i can get this fucking camera working i'll throw up sum pics soon.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 22, 2011)

Got myself a new Jack Russell puppy, he's mainly black and brown with a small white patch, so I've named him Birmingham.


----------



## UKHG (Oct 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Got myself a new Jack Russell puppy, he's mainly black and brown with a small white patch, so I've named him Birmingham.


pmsl"!

well my girls been in flower 3-4 weeks and id say ther looking OK
i got 1 spakka wats nower nr the other 2 but at last shes started to flower BUT i did suffocate here a few weeks bak with c02!DUH!"

so yeh got me clones kali mist for those who missed my qwestion(stil no answer so thanx!) got 8 in a antique mahogony otoman box i lined with a xl big bud grow tent i cut up and got a t5 fastened to the lid,they looked a little rough wen i got em sqwashed in a box n shit and in coco which ive never used so ofc none of me nutes are any good i got vitalink max and bloom but i need coir for coco

so just gunna give em ph adjusted water til monday then get sum canna coco food watver it is
oh yeh so ther looking nice now i think was gunna 12-12 em from the get go ther established with root systems but i think il veg for a little longer and sort em in main room with the other 12-12 but im thinkin i made myself a nice clone/veg box here 
ark at me going on whitter whitter whitter!!!

any advice for coco im used to rockwool


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure where these are at really.

Romulan










Cheese










Vegging BSB x Casey





That's it's veg scrog, my flowering scrogs were half that size, she should hopefully be a monster of a plant and buy me some ski's


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 22, 2011)

looks beautiful, how much roughly would it cost to convert an old cupboard into a nice little growing space?


----------



## UKHG (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^ c pics like that make me more dtermined to buy a better camera!!

sweet looking plants ther TTT do u trim them? and take it that bottom one is dwc



finchyfinch said:


> looks beautiful, how much roughly would it cost to convert an old cupboard into a nice little growing space?


built in cupboard or like wooden one?
eitherway pends how ur going if cfl u can get the 300 watt ones for 19.99 mulit spektrum
intake & exhaust for the 2 abuot 30

now mylar is cheep unless u just wanna paint the inside of the cupboard white(paints my choice) u can get 3mtrex3mtre of mylar for about a tenner TOPS

then watver system u wanna use i.e dwc soil watveer


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 22, 2011)

yeah ill probably use an old Victorian one, its a shame but what a space , what system do you recommend i use for my first grow? Im pretty handy and recon i could build my own hydro system but i heard it can go really wrong lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 22, 2011)

If you haven't seen The Sunset Limited, you might wanna do yourself the favor. Especially if you like philosophical conversations. The movie is 90 minute dialog between a devote Christian and an academic, discussing the possibility of a God. 
The movie has a lot of good moments, but the soliloquy at the end by Tommy Lee Jones made my skin curl and my mind race.
Watch this scene when you can, Tommy Lee gives a stirring performance.
[video=youtube;MyJA7J7LTao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyJA7J7LTao&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Oct 22, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> yeah ill probably use an old Victorian one, its a shame but what a space , what system do you recommend i use for my first grow? Im pretty handy and recon i could build my own hydro system but i heard it can go really wrong lol


if its your first grow i'd recomend soil. it has less potential problem and its a good way to learn what the plant really does and needs. hydro's easy enuff but if your air pumps fucks up or u over nute your plants its abit more hassle to correct it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> ^^^ c pics like that make me more dtermined to buy a better camera!!
> 
> sweet looking plants ther TTT do u trim them? and take it that bottom one is dwc


Those pics are taken with a 5mp point n shoot job i bought about 6 years ago  I don't trim or anything, just let them do their thing.



finchyfinch said:


> looks beautiful, how much roughly would it cost to convert an old cupboard into a nice little growing space?


Well there are two cupboards in my room. My flowering one (smaller) has a 600w HPS which was about £130 with cooltube, £120 for extraction and filtration, and then when you start out, seems to be a never ending money vacuum, i'd say get £400-500 together for your first grow.



finchyfinch said:


> yeah ill probably use an old Victorian one, its a shame but what a space , what system do you recommend i use for my first grow? Im pretty handy and recon i could build my own hydro system but i heard it can go really wrong lol


I'd go sol as it's more forgiving, but once you have the knowledge, look into hydro, it an be fun with good results, and by fun i might largely just mean there are not big pots and bags of soil lying around


----------



## UKHG (Oct 22, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> yeah ill probably use an old Victorian one, its a shame but what a space , what system do you recommend i use for my first grow? Im pretty handy and recon i could build my own hydro system but i heard it can go really wrong lol


you cant go wrong with hydro for 2st id say coco or rockwool but rockwool id say 
al u need is a potting tray and sum pots dril a hole in the bottom at one and and put on a ever so slight slop for the run of bak into the rez and job done ur own hydro system 

just remember NOT to overwater stik ur finger in the rockwool to about a inch if its wet its ok if dry then water til u get runoff thats it soon as u see water out of bottom of pot its enough


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 22, 2011)

sounds good  not to worried about the mess to be honest ill probably put sticky plastic down on the floor, builders left a couple rolls behind the lazy basterds =D


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2011)

How do boys,
Thought I'd pop my head round the door and say hi I've had my hands full and not been around in a while,I've lost my job (fucked over by so called family) and had to find alternative premises for the grow (fucked over by so called family again,the same cunt). 2 top guys did me a good turn each and I'm mighty grateful to both,so I'm soon to be back on track (still minus a job though). 
My dad owns an empty 2 bed house in Lancashire and offered to sell me it for what he has left on the mortgage (£16.000!) it's been empty for 5 years and he can't sell it (the estate looks like Beirut and 90% of the boarded up houses have grows in them I'd say) so I snapped his arm off for it! Mr Toker here gifted me a batch of beans from his cheese cross (dude your a star and the favour will be returned 10 fold!) so that's what I'll be working with for a while,I think it's only right to carry on what Tip Top started (even with my very small gene pool) so I'll be taking this cross to around F5 in order to stabilise then play with it from there (I do have long term plans for it).
So I received 14 beans,one was white-ish and non viable leaving 13. I planted 3 getting all males,one is the keeper so far with the other 2 getting killed. I planted another 3 yesterday leaving me with 7 still in the fridge,this is a peek inside my wardrobe as it stands.
 
The tall one on the right is the keeper male so far and the little one on the left is one I haven't killed yet.

The father is from a packet of Mr Nice Dreamtime (a mixture of Skunk, NL, Afghan and Haze) and based on a little research and the leaf/growth pattern I think it's an Afghan (fancy throwing a pic of mum and dad up Tip Top?).

This male I intend to keep for F2 (so far) has good node spacing,a nice thick hollow stem,stinks of cat piss (rub the stem/leafs and it gets a bit fruitier and gives you sticky fingers) and has started to throw out 3 stems/fan leafs at each node (polyploid genes?).
I hope to get a female from the three seeds just in (if not I'll see if I've got a better male) and I should have another showing by the morning.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

Whooo, would you look at that  Pics of the mum are just as per my normal photo updates, as to the DT male i think they're on the other computer. didn't have the space to find the best male, same with my current lot, but better than nothing until i find a new home next year. £16 is a pretty fair price to pay for a house


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes  hope you all the best and the plants are looking amazing one day i hope to have the same knowledge as you guys
Finch


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Whooo, would you look at that  Pics of the mum are just as per my normal photo updates, as to the DT male i think they're on the other computer. didn't have the space to find the best male, same with my current lot, but better than nothing until i find a new home next year. £16 is a pretty fair price to pay for a house


Ideally (before dealing with cunts) I would have thrown them all in and sprouted them together. I would have been further along the line by now but I haven't the space either,and the expectation of the door going in at any point keeps it to the wardrobe and a CFL. The new "lab" is awesome though,sealed room within a room big enough for 9-10 five foot trees. Next time I go over I'll get some pics,it's in the process of being plastered and painted before hardcore growing begins. 



finchyfinch said:


> Sorry to hear about your misfortunes  hope you all the best and the plants are looking amazing one day i hope to have the same knowledge as you guys
> Finch


Cheers mate but I'm only bothered about not having a job until a crop's ready (fuck it,I make more hustling anyway) and the fact that the 2 guys who fucked me over (Uncles,by blood!) are supposed to be family. Well when I get a court order after the tribunal me and a van full of boys will be going round to his restaurant to clean him out then round his house to take his limited edition Norton worth £10.000 off him,all legal.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2011)

Instantly reminded me of this.......
[video=youtube;7h56IfiPFeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h56IfiPFeA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)

which reminded me of this..

[video=youtube;fFqQOlYE4EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFqQOlYE4EE[/video]



The Yorkshireman said:


> Instantly reminded me of this.......
> [video=youtube;7h56IfiPFeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h56IfiPFeA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2011)

See what you started D,Jedi moment right there!
Standard Dura. Strolls in,stirs the pot and fucks off!


----------



## UKHG (Oct 22, 2011)

dura72 said:


>


pmsl RANDOM...............................as always


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

[youtube]KQ6zr6kCPj8[/youtube]

saturday night whoooooooooooooooo. Half a bottle of vodka to tide me over till the evening


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's a picture of the BSB/casey that Cof grew





realy hope my pheno i have going comes out anything like that


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

looks like a stick of beetroot...........yes i know they dont grow as sticks........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wots up peeps just put all my airpots together and rigged up my aircooled hood to my extractor and just waitin on my man to bring along 30 x cheese clones seems like a long break from havin to tend to things so hears hopin the fucker hurries up lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 22, 2011)

did anyone watch darren brown last nite ...hypnotising people to be assassins...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

Everyone wants to be an assassin. 
[youtube]y9Iy3Dg3OK4[/youtube]


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 22, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/479241-hypnotised-assasin.html#post6505710

new thread...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Here's a picture of the BSB/casey that Cof grew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want me some of that mmmmmm, just bought some cheesequakeXqrazytrain but next on my list is this and black rose


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> did anyone watch darren brown last nite ...hypnotising people to be assassins...


yup, was fantastic, now thats a bloke it would be interesting to sit n have a smoke with one evening


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 22, 2011)

i wouldn't go near him, he could mind fuck you in about 6 seconds the cheeky wanker


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 22, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> i wouldn't go near him, he could mind fuck you in about 6 seconds the cheeky wanker


He try to mind fuck me and i'll bend him over and fist him violently lol


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you actually from cymru? i drove through there with my brother last year and it was the dampest darkest looking place i have ever seen. 
is it like that all year round because it was august at the time.


----------



## Tommycheese (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys thinking of buying some seeds! I normally grow uk cheese by clone ive never done seeds! Just wondering if you guys know of any good seeds that i could get 2oz or above per plant if i was to use a 600w per 5 plants. I want some decent ones regardless of price. Thinking of the super lemon haze but ive not heard of n e one that has grown this round my area before. There was abit of vanilla kush one time and that was nice but i really dont know not been growing that long around a year and half


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

mornin ukers hows things today....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2011)

morning kev, morning all how are we all? my turn to get up wih baby today so am currently being subjected to cbeebies again lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

dont lie u got up early to watch ceebebeies hahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> dont lie u got up early to watch ceebebeies hahahaha


haha i wish, kids TV is crap today compared to when i was a kid, no wonder kids are mostly retarded these days lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2011)

so whats ppls plans forthe day then?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

watchin the derby gettin blazed wuu2


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> watchin the derby gettin blazed wuu2


jus indoors getting blazed and tidying the place up a bit as ive been working a lot recently and things have got messy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

Tommycheese said:


> Hey guys thinking of buying some seeds! I normally grow uk cheese by clone ive never done seeds! Just wondering if you guys know of any good seeds that i could get 2oz or above per plant if i was to use a 600w per 5 plants. I want some decent ones regardless of price. Thinking of the super lemon haze but ive not heard of n e one that has grown this round my area before. There was abit of vanilla kush one time and that was nice but i really dont know not been growing that long around a year and half


There are simply too many varieties to give you one single option. Most any seed you buy should yield you at least 2 ounces a plant if you know what you're doing.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> watchin the derby gettin blazed wuu2


Haha lad top stuff there kid who u thinks got the edge???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> so whats ppls plans forthe day then?


Same as kev but instead of blazin gettin a little twisted round me local wwwaaaahhhhoooooo!!


----------



## Airwave (Oct 23, 2011)

It's Sunday. Clean the house day, and then order in a nice minted lamb roast.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

afternoon pop pickers.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 23, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> Are you actually from cymru? i drove through there with my brother last year and it was the dampest darkest looking place i have ever seen.
> is it like that all year round because it was august at the time.


it does get warm and sunny sometimes but the weather is shit for the most part


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> afternoon pop pickers.


Alright mate,hows the garden?

Is there much puff doon ur way bud?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It's Sunday. Clean the house day, and then order in a nice minted lamb roast.


lol im gonna cook a gammon roast methinks, after a walk to asda for supplies lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Alright mate,hows the garden?
> 
> Is there much puff doon ur way bud?


gardens good mate, ma dwc is goin very well and ah had a wee look at ma soil ones earlier, there in a mates house, they've been put back into veg until his plants catch up and theyve been repotted, there lookin better too, ah didny have the room for them in wae the dwc.
ah canny geta hold o any green down ma wae apart fae the odd score bag but ah picked up half a k o good solid so that'll just have to do. is your neck o the woods dry as well?


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> gardens good mate, ma dwc is goin very well and ah had a wee look at ma soil ones earlier, there in a mates house, they've been put back into veg until his plants catch up and theyve been repotted, there lookin better too, ah didny have the room for them in wae the dwc.
> ah canny geta hold o any green down ma wae apart fae the odd score bag but ah picked up half a k o good solid so that'll just have to do. is your neck o the woods dry as well?


Bone dry m8. Couple a boys r sellin 20 a g but fuck payin that. Its a dire situation it would seem.

Av jst started a 12/12 cotton candy n white siberian jst waitin on them pokin their wee heads thru


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

its gunna be good were losing 1 nil but that could easily change...


cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad top stuff there kid who u thinks got the edge???


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

the mighty glasgow rangers have won again. 2-0.this leagues in the bag before chrimbo. NEIL LENNON MUST STAY!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Bone dry m8. Couple a boys r sellin 20 a g but fuck payin that. Its a dire situation it would seem.
> 
> Av jst started a 12/12 cotton candy n white siberian jst waitin on them pokin their wee heads thru


when ma grows up it gettin punted at 250 an oz, the can take it or fuckin leave it, lol.ah think it'll also go out at 1.5 g fora score.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> gardens good mate, ma dwc is goin very well and ah had a wee look at ma soil ones earlier, there in a mates house, they've been put back into veg until his plants catch up and theyve been repotted, there lookin better too, ah didny have the room for them in wae the dwc.
> ah canny geta hold o any green down ma wae apart fae the odd score bag but ah picked up half a k o good solid so that'll just have to do. is your neck o the woods dry as well?


 So you're smoking weed and snuffin' coke still.....what part of you exactly is supposed to be sober?
Is that Scottish sober?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

Sober as in no booze


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> So you're smoking weed and snuffin' coke still.....what part of you exactly is supposed to be sober?
> Is that Scottish sober?


c'mon beansly im not drinking!!!!! you cant expect a man to give it all up at once!! i'd fucking crack-up. im not taking much in the way of drugs and ive been totally dry for 17 days now, its gettin a bit easier. i'd like to stay dry for the entire flowering cycle but i cant see me managing that, if i can make it for 28 days that'll do, that was the goal my therapist set me.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

Almost 5pm, what a waste of a day.


----------



## Jonnypoppy (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone here know bout opium?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Apparently the Chuckle Brothers have only just finished opening their Christmas presents.

The labelling was, once again, a nightmare.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 23, 2011)

Jonnypoppy said:


> Anyone here know bout opium?


Don't bother. If it could be grown over here people would be doing it by now.


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> when ma grows up it gettin punted at 250 an oz, the can take it or fuckin leave it, lol.ah think it'll also go out at 1.5 g fora score.


Am doin the same a think m8 2g or a scores generous now lol


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 23, 2011)

but if you weigh them heavier than the locals who prep the fuck out of them you get about double the amount of customers you would expect, but as usual quality should sell its self regardless especially with the amount of Vietnamese tripe going around.


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2011)

How long left u reckon? (NYC Diesel 12-12 from seed)


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 23, 2011)

I got 2 g of killomanjara??? lastnitght for a score it was good but only got 4 joints never again fell like going and taking the lot off the cunt coz it was wrt when i got in and he said it was dry i was ragin till i had a smoke lol a well ill just wait for my shit and im no selling it all this time


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> I got 2 g of killomanjara??? lastnitght for a score it was good but only got 4 joints never again fell like going and taking the lot off the cunt coz it was wrt when i got in and he said it was dry i was ragin till i had a smoke lol a well ill just wait for my shit and im no selling it all this time


theres fuckers round my way selling wet stuff as well, i just dont get it at all. i come from a relatively smalll town and everyone knows everyone else so you'd think that as soon as the word got out the custom would stop! but it fuckin doesnt. some fuckers are just pure mugs. ive NEVER sold wet, ive bought it wet the dried it and old it then told the supplier they were only gettin a percentage as a result and they can go and fuck themselves or come and see me if they've got any problem with it. no one ever does funnily enough! as far as im concerned in this game your word and honour is all you've got. i'd never trade my name in for a quick profit. it might sound fuckin strange but as i dealer i value my self respect and reputation too much .


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

Floor pizza!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> theres fuckers round my way selling wet stuff as well, i just dont get it at all. i come from a relatively smalll town and everyone knows everyone else so you'd think that as soon as the word got out the custom would stop! but it fuckin doesnt. some fuckers are just pure mugs. ive NEVER sold wet, ive bought it wet the dried it and old it then told the supplier they were only gettin a percentage as a result and they can go and fuck themselves or come and see me if they've got any problem with it. no one ever does funnily enough! as far as im concerned in this game your word and honour is all you've got. i'd never trade my name in for a quick profit. it might sound fuckin strange but as i dealer i value my self respect and reputation too much .


Bro u might b a wreak head but your a good lad i could nt of put it better myself at the end of the day it costs pittance to grow your own weed so sell at a reasonable price and if u do sell it make sure youd b happy enough to purchase the weed yourself this way youll neva get stuck with it believe me no bragging but my peeps know wen i have 1 comun off and the money is there infront of me regardless of how much is there be it 30kg or just a few kg the money is there to b counted ive never had fella call me back sayin my gear is wet or bellow par cus from £500 you can easily gain 12 to 15 grand and for wot a little love and carefull growin imo rep can sway a deal from being struck and at the end of the day the more quality and amount you get the more peeps will want your well earned product so to me its the only way forward


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 23, 2011)

how long does canna butter keep in the fridge mine is 2 weeks old and im not sure of it lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

definetly chedds, there really no need to rip people off. do as you would be done by. the first and only relevant commandment; dont be a cunt.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 23, 2011)

Jonnypoppy said:


> Anyone here know bout opium?


I know enough to stay the FUCK away trust me!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> how long does canna butter keep in the fridge mine is 2 weeks old and im not sure of it lol


What was the best before date on the pack of butter?  Butter is good for weeks adn weeks and weeks and weeks.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 23, 2011)

A dirty little crack fiend in Camden tried to sell me a bag of plastic wrapped in more plastic that smelt like tramp a couple months back LOL i threw it straight into the lock but should of thrown him in as well, never did though i was thinking about it for days


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> definetly chedds, there really no need to rip people off. do as you would be done by. the first and only relevant commandment; dont be a cunt.


Haha lad theres plenty a time to b a cunt but wen u av lads infront of u with x amount of money and u know how much its cost to have it infront of u you know your on to a winner anyway without robbin folk


----------



## dura72 (Oct 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad theres plenty a time to b a cunt but wen u av lads infront of u with x amount of money and u know how much its cost to have it infront of u you know your on to a winner anyway without robbin folk


i remember workin out how much it cost me to do my very first grow, taking into account the cost of the tent, lights, pots, seeds etc it worked out at around £25 per oz. looking at it just with leccy, seeds, food and soil it was £10!! ive sold damn near every illegal substance apart from smack and there nuthin with that profit margin, and the bonus is that if u get busted the result isnt that heavy, and the customer tend to be more sociable types.......a bit vague but friendly!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> c'mon beansly im not drinking!!!!! you cant expect a man to give it all up at once!! i'd fucking crack-up. im not taking much in the way of drugs and ive been totally dry for 17 days now, its gettin a bit easier. i'd like to stay dry for the entire flowering cycle but i cant see me managing that, if i can make it for 28 days that'll do, that was the goal my therapist set me.


Ah I'm just givin' you shit. Pretty impressive display of will power really.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2011)

morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

morning peeps! what a weekend. man u and chelski under the kosh. snatch of the day on replay this morning sat here giggling away. 

on the selling wet and weights thing. it's simples really treat your growing and selling like a business you'll make good money, not get robbed and never have to work hard to get rid. go on like an unreliable cunt punting shite deals of wet gear and you wont be rolling in it. 

well off to the grind.... cheeky bongo time fog tho ::


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

mornin ukers....


----------



## imerz (Oct 24, 2011)

View attachment 1852571View attachment 1852570View attachment 1852569View attachment 1852568

These are my vanilla kush bout 2 weeks old. Slightly deformed but i am hoping they will improe. Under a sunmaster dualspec on 18/6 and feeding them mineral water. If you can point me to right direction as to why r deformed. Many thanks. MIDLANDS


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2011)

Kev that spamming dickhead is back again, sort the muggy cunt out for everyone would ya? lol-- https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/479752-good-taste-sweet-smelling-kush.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 24, 2011)

Stop using mineral water


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

ive sorted it mate he gone...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ive sorted it mate he gone...


you do realise hes got about 30 threads going atm dont ya? lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

yea theres nout i can do about them only a mod in this forum lol...


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning all =D Nice morning down here in London but there's a drought  have to go dry for a while.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

bad news that mate shit when it dry....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Kev that spamming dickhead is back again, sort the muggy cunt out for everyone would ya? lol-- https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/479752-good-taste-sweet-smelling-kush.html


Cocaine pure quality $30 a G! What planet is he on,round this way flake off the Pakis is £35 for .4g (and that's a rare favour if you know the lad!),they're buying it at £2.600 an ounce any cheaper and they won't touch it cos it's bash!


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 24, 2011)

Afternoon guys, today i have been trawling the internet looking for the bits and piece's needed to copy heaths flooded tube vertical setup and i think i have found the majority but i'm still wondering about the bulb, reservoir and how the pump will move the water back to the top of the system. Here is what i have so far, any recommendations or cheaper prices would be greatly appreciated.
Finch =D


----------



## dura72 (Oct 24, 2011)

ah well thats my first uni essay done, complete bollocks and only 600 words long but it should keep the bastards quiet. only 2 weeks late.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

600 words Ya useless cunt, i'd have written more words than that just writing them a letter explaining why i fucked off and missed the deadline


----------



## dura72 (Oct 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 600 words Ya useless cunt, i'd have written more words than that just writing them a letter explaining why i fucked off and missed the deadline


its just a crap unmarked one tip in order that the can assess your ability and give u pointers for future essays. but its a required essay so no choice in the matter. it took me 45 mins to do! pile of pish


----------



## imerz (Oct 24, 2011)

the water in my area is really bad. more than 8 in ph. Bought a mini fogger and that seems to have bought some green colour to the leafs


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its just a crap unmarked one tip in order that the can assess your ability and give u pointers for future essays. but its a required essay so no choice in the matter. it took me 45 mins to do! pile of pish


I'd have just written that i am god then they'd leave you the fuck alone till the end fo the course, score  unless of course you intend to pass and are not just doing it out of interest


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea theres nout i can do about them only a mod in this forum lol...


aint you able to ban his username not just delete his threads that would delete all his other threads aswell, its pointless deleting his threads cus 2 secs later he makes a new one , he needs his username and IP banning from the site


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 24, 2011)

Evening guys and girls sorry i havent been around for a while been upto my knee's in plaster.Just moved into a new house,the fucking thing was in need of some repair. I have been working like a dog and not one whiff of a blow job from the missus.....or the dog come to think of it !!! I must be losing my touch?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin ukers....


mornin kev..hehehhe


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

alrite welcome lol....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

Now fuck off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

see i told ya.. tanked out..
i still love you though tipsy topsy, even with your smelly farm animal shit infested sneakers!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha, don't mind me. I was just being the good Samaritan and keeping everyone's spirits up. In my story "good" is a heavily subjective word. 

If you've to blame anyone for me cussing away, blame the Scottish! 

Welcome to this little corner of madness.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks tipsy! i love your avitar. its really cool, just like you!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks tipsy! i love your avitar. its really cool, just like you!


That's more than can be said for yours! Gives me the creeps haha

[youtube]XWBhnsMH4dI[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 24, 2011)

all rate our kid ....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

[youtube]CYIKw91sAWE[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

It's only just occurred to me that you're not who i thought you were  Hi Doc


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 24, 2011)

hahaha tt ... i noticed thats a simular avvy to another member on here also ... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

My mind is telling me Del.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My mind is telling me Del.


lol mine is saying airwave , sure he has chucky as his avvy


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck you you boring sober prick! I'm a bear, fear me.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck you you boring sober prick! I'm a bear, fear me.


???? you lost me at sober


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's only just occurred to me that you're not who i thought you were  Hi Doc


HI Tispy, i am def not what you thought i was, oh no, not me.. im a cherry cupcake ferry! Hi Tispy! Chucky is my gardian .. he protects me from trolls and meanies that want to hurt me, a cherry cupcake ferry..


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ???? you lost me at sober


Ha, i dunno, my heads all over the place this evning, i just know there's a gaggle of non-alcoholic sods in this thread that need to be shouted at drunkenly, my bad if any innocents are on the receiving end 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Tispy, i am def not what you thought i was, oh no, not me.. im a cherry cupcake ferry! Hi Tispy! Chucky is my gardian .. he protects me from trolls and meanies that want to hurt me, a cherry cupcake ferry..


Sorry Doc but when i read "ferry" all i think of is sherry or a ferret, or a ferret drunk on sherry wearing bowling shoes with a cane and top hat.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

Alcohol is evil !!! drugs are good


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

Alcohol is a drug, and we come full circle to alcohol being fantastic


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Alcohol is a drug, and we come full circle to alcohol being fantastic


Ok then most legal drugs are bad and most illegal drugs are good


----------



## dura72 (Oct 24, 2011)

evenin arse bandits, every one been out buggering scouts as usual?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mornin kev..hehehhe


What the fuck do you think you are doing?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 24, 2011)

So you been quiet about the weekend dura, nowt todo with that homophobic burning at the lamppost?  sober 17 days he said, that woud drive any man to insanity.

What started as a joint in a nice drizzle, beacme a joint in some nice heavy rain beacme a joint in a damned typoon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What the fuck do you think you are doing?


ohhh, i see i have a twin... heheheheh, hmm ok then.. can i be your bride? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> Afternoon guys, today i have been trawling the internet looking for the bits and piece's needed to copy heaths flooded tube vertical setup and i think i have found the majority but i'm still wondering about the bulb, reservoir and how the pump will move the water back to the top of the system. Here is what i have so far, any recommendations or cheaper prices would be greatly appreciated.
> Finch =D


im guessing for the pump......on the top level of piping put a hole into the top(or install a T-piece facing up?) that you can insert the feed pipe from the pump into, then with the pump put one end in the reservoir and the other end in the aforementioned hole/T-piece, it will start at the top and gravity will pull it down thru all the levels to the bottom where it will empty back into the reservoir where the cycle will endlessly mind-numbingly continue and continue and continue until a week later when you have to do a res change lol 

For the reservoir you will want to get either a waterbutt or a central heating water tank both you can obtain from "shops" or tinterweb or even a garden centre

Bulbs- 600 or 1000W HPS aint worth faffing about with anything else really


----------



## dura72 (Oct 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So you been quiet about the weekend dura, nowt todo with that homophobic burning at the lamppost?  sober 17 days he said, that woud drive any man to insanity.
> 
> What started as a joint in a nice drizzle, beacme a joint in some nice heavy rain beacme a joint in a damned typoon.


yeah tip pretty quiet. that murder was brutal mate, the full town is kinda shocked. i only knew the guy to see although i knew his parents to talk to,they're regulars in my pub. the homophobic angle seems to be the most commonly held motive and ive heard few rumours but right now know one knows for definite. being sober is strting to really bite now, im getting real fuckin short tempred and im losing it at the slightest thin. mite need to get sum valium if it continues.


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

.............would love a time machine bowt now


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2011)

morning all


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all


 mornin m8y..........gunna hav brecky then look into buildin the rest of my self waterin system already got the feed tank done..................


----------



## UKHG (Oct 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Don't bother. If it could be grown over here people would be doing it by now.


it can be grown over here fyi a few yrs bak in york were i used to live a mate had sum a student grew

1 word

WRECKED


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2011)

delvite said:


> mornin m8y..........gunna hav brecky then look into buildin the rest of my self waterin system already got the feed tank done..................


ok for some ive gotta go to work soon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2011)

UKRG said:


> it can be grown over here fyi a few yrs bak in york were i used to live a mate had sum a student grew
> 1 word
> WRECKED


i grew some outside in a planter about 50 or so. couldn't get the scoring of the heads right though near killed most of them. 


Saerimmner said:


> ok for some ive gotta go to work soon lol


 check your email buddy


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ok for some ive gotta go to work soon lol


lol ur in our thoughts m8............


----------



## UKHG (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i grew some outside in a planter about 50 or so. couldn't get the scoring of the heads right though near killed most of them.


yeh i think u can do em on small scale indoors but im not to savvy on it

WORK omfg u r jokin rite!!lol
well its hat time of month DLA DAY TODAY!!


----------



## UKHG (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.poppies.org/faq/growing/


----------



## dura72 (Oct 25, 2011)

good morning everbody


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

mornin dura m8, alls quiet on rui lol ............................ [video=youtube;KXgyVHRMFV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KXgyVHRMFV8[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2011)

check your email buddy[/QUOTE]

nothing so far :-s


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2011)

sad day today. dismantling the op  

i'll be back though


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sad day today. dismantling the op
> 
> i'll be back though


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 25, 2011)

dura fuck the blues mate you will end up with some porrige lol,but just 2 ti get the head doon should be fine


----------



## dura72 (Oct 25, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> dura fuck the blues mate you will end up with some porrige lol,but just 2 ti get the head doon should be fine


 its not so much to sleep its just tae chill me a bit when the rage descends, ahd only take occasional one or two, last thing ah need is a valium habit becoz we know where that caper leads!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 25, 2011)

every time iv went up the road its been because of them fake 18 for a tenner shit,hence i havent taken them in a year benzo habbit big no no.worce than kit to get off but takes longer to get the habbit fuck that weed only for me now lol.iv got every t shirt and not proud of it,just the weed for me lol fanny am i


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sad day today. dismantling the op
> 
> i'll be back though


I'm only a few months behind you on that one. Gonna lend all my gear to a friend and get him up and growing for when i leave, hopefully when i get back there will be a couple of grand or a big bag of weed for me


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> i'm only a few months behind you on that one. Gonna lend all my gear to a friend and get him up and growing for when i leave, hopefully when i get back there will be a couple of grand or a big bag of weed for me


or a bunch of dead plants............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sad day today. dismantling the op
> 
> i'll be back though


shit man, i thought today was going to be great! Please dont be sad donald.. enjoy the break and keep dreamin about how great the next round is going to be! it will be here before you know it. and its going to be the best one ever!!!! with the DWC. take it easy mate...ambz


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> or a bunch of dead plants............


Most likely he'll have been nicked, he's that type of person. He ent getting nowt without a deposit


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well the manky sprayed shit's doin the rounds in Ayrshire again


----------



## Beansly (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry you had to tear down Don, that's a damn shame. What happened dude?
How you holding up today Dura?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey uk possi cheak out my updates plz lol just flipped 3 days in flower


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 25, 2011)

I just heard thet Heats Black Rose seeds are going out free at the moment but i have been looking and cant find them any where, any help would be greatly appriacted 
Finch =D

(p.s) sorry to hear about your grow keep your chin up i bet you'll be back growing in weeks or once you have run out =D


----------



## dura72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Sorry you had to tear down Don, that's a damn shame. What happened dude?
> How you holding up today Dura?


having a good day today beans, tahnks for asking mate. i was out decorating a house to earn a few quid and it also stops me from getting bored. im just heading out to see my girlfriend and my wee boy so that always brightens my day; he's a fantastic kid full of smiles and fun. and my plants are looking fuckin great, im gettin a hold of a camera tomorrow so i'll post sum pics up. hope every1s having a good day too.....................christ im a lot more positive when i'm sober!!


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 25, 2011)

hahaha i hear u dura i get so much done when im not high


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2011)

I love Danish salami


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 25, 2011)

that sounds quite porno..



tip top toker said:


> I love Danish salami


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

jus a lil update............ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468350-i-want-cfl-candy-10.html .......nice avi mantz


----------



## Airwave (Oct 25, 2011)

delvite said:


> jus a lil update............ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468350-i-want-cfl-candy-10.html .......nice avi mantz


My Kandy Kush has about 2.5 weeks left. Maybe sooner. She isn't a big yielder, but she smells like chocolate coffee and is covered in sugar.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> My Kandy Kush has about 2.5 weeks left. Maybe sooner. She isn't a big yielder, but she smells like chocolate coffee and is covered in sugar.


The kandy kush i had leaned more towards the trainwreck very piney very nice smoked the last of her the other day


----------



## Airwave (Oct 25, 2011)

*I'm going to stop buying seeds for awhile.

Mr. Nice
36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
4 x Critical Haze - Mr Nice - Reg


The Cali Connection
12 x Mix pack - The Cali Connection - Reg
6 x Tahoe OG Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem
6 x Pre-98 Bubba Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem


Dank House Seeds
13 x Alien Fire - Dank House - Reg
7 x Fire O.G - Dank House - Reg


Sannies
10 x Chocolate Rain - Sannies - Reg
10 x Kolossus - Sannies - Reg
5 x Jackberry x K.O. Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Killing Kush - Sannies - Reg


Breeders Boutique 
10 x Deep Psychosis f3 - Breeders Boutique - Reg 
2 x Casey Jones - Breeders Boutique - Fem


TGA Subcool Seeds 
10 x Cheese Quake - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
5 x Plush berry - TGA Subcool - Reg
2 x Chernobyl - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
2 x Dairy Queen - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg


Afro pips 
10 x Senegel Haze - Afro pips - Reg


Dinafem
7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
7 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Blue Hash - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Blue Widow - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Diesel - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical Jack - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Cheese - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Power Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x California Hash - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Fruit Automatic - Dinafem - Fem




Sure Fire Seeds 
5 x Firestarter - Sure Fire Seeds - Fem


Greenhouse Seeds 
5 x Super Lemon Haze - Greenhouse Seeds - Fem


G13 Labs 
5 x Pineapple Express - G13 Labs - Fem
2 x Super Skunk - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour Candy - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour AK - G13 labs - Fem


Seedsman
5 x Big Bud - Seedsman - Reg
5 x OG#18 X Skunk#1 - Seedsman - Reg


Barney&#8217;s Farm 
5 x Tangerine Dream - Barney&#8217;s Farm - Fem


T.H Seeds
5 x Bubblegum - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x DarkStar - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x Heavy Duty Fruity - T.H.Seeds - Reg
2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Burmese Kush - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x S.A.G.E - T.H.Seeds - Fem


Spliff Seeds
2 x Purple Power - Spliff Seeds - Reg
2 x Haze#1 - Spliff Seeds - Reg


Reserva Privada 
2 x Purple Wreck - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Cole Train - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Kandy Kush - Reserva Privada - ?


DNA
2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
1 x Sour Kush - DNA - Fem
1 x Sleestack - DNA - ?
1 x Skunk #11 - Dutch Passion - Fem


Dutch Passion 
1 x Orange Bud - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Blueberry - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Mekong High - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x White Widow - Dutch Passion - Fem


Homegrown Fantaseeds
2 x Cheese - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Armageddon - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Northern Lights - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem


Magus Genetics 
1 x Motivation - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Wappa - Magus Genetics - Paradise - Fem
1 x Warlock - Magus Genetics - Fem


Royal Queen Seeds 
1 x Auto Northern Light - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Special Queen - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Blue Mistic - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen Seeds- Fem
1 x Ice - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem


Serious Seeds
1 x Chronic - Serious Seeds - Fem


KC Brains 
1 x Crystal Paradise - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Haze - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Brazil x KC - KC Brains - Reg


La Blanca
1 x Kannabia - La Blanca - ?
Paradise
1 x Sensi Star - Paradise - Fem


Miscellaneous
12 x Exodus x Dream Time - ttt - Reg
10 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg
3 x Larry O.G - Fem
3 x Sour Kush x Cheese#1 - Reg
2 x Big Bud#1 - Reg

Plus I should have an order from CZ hitting my mat tomorrow. *


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> *I'm going to stop buying seeds for awhile.
> 
> Mr. Nice
> 36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
> ...


Why dont you stop buyin an start sharin?...............joke!


----------



## NFTfan (Oct 25, 2011)

Now I would not want to pay for that lot!! Did you shop at a seed shop after dark with a crowbar?? good luck mate, it'll be legal by the time you finish growing that lot...lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> *I'm going to stop buying seeds for awhile.
> 
> Mr. Nice
> 36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
> ...


Nice list there pal should keep u goin a fair few years!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

Fucking Hell Airwave. Give me a shout when u get a good one of the Critical Mass


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fuckin hell bill up early ay lad u shit the bed??


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin hell bill up early ay lad u shit the bed??


I woke up with a hangover. 2 cups of tea, 3 cocodomol and about 2 litres of water, Im just about ready to go to work.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 26, 2011)

here ya go, one for all you lot that like new strains https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/480145-new-deal-tga-attitude-free.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm only a few months behind you on that one. Gonna lend all my gear to a friend and get him up and growing for when i leave, hopefully when i get back there will be a couple of grand or a big bag of weed for me


thankfully i have enough connections to keep me in reasonable quality, and of course my stash from last harvest. i gave all my small tent grow kit to a good mate who did get busted. the first bloke i showed how to grow also got busted i'm beginning to think i'm a bad penny


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> shit man, i thought today was going to be great! Please dont be sad donald.. enjoy the break and keep dreamin about how great the next round is going to be! it will be here before you know it. and its going to be the best one ever!!!! with the DWC. take it easy mate...ambz


 ah cheers hinny, i'll be fine. i'm more worried about the work i need to do to put the house right to move out. then the move at xmas is going to be no picnic. i'll hit the ground running though. already planning the setup for the new place even though i have no idea what i'm working with lmfao 


Beansly said:


> Sorry you had to tear down Don, that's a damn shame. What happened dude?


nothin' much really beansly. i started growing as a means to an end. i've cleared near 20k in a couple of years. i don't need to grow big anymore. my girl wants to move back in( she couldn't deal with the para ). so i'm just going to do my breeding small scale still move bits n bobs but mostly just enjoy growing for myself. money i'm not paying in debt i can start saving. whatever the fuck that is...


finchyfinch said:


> sorry to hear about your grow keep your chin up i bet you'll be back growing in weeks or once you have run out =D


i've still got my mothers bout all thats keeping me sane. 


Airwave said:


> *I'm going to stop buying seeds for awhile.
> 
> Mr. Nice
> 36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
> ...


 christ lad. money to burn or what haha some real fine choices. connoisseur choices, i've been waiting for the black widow to come around again for years. it finally does and i've shut down. you should check out alphakron genetics  cali connect meets tga


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

right time for a bong out the bathroom window  n off to graft.

billy get a bacon butty down your neck n youll be ready for tyson. well ish.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

You all need to get to the Attitude and get yourselves a free mix pack from The Cali Connection. 12 seeds of mixed kush strains. It's a great deal. I'd pick up another pack if I didn't already decide to stop.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I woke up with a hangover. 2 cups of tea, 3 cocodomol and about 2 litres of water, Im just about ready to go to work.


Hard work cures any good hqngover for me pal if it does nt then bed ridden does lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right time for a bong out the bathroom window  n off to graft.
> 
> billy get a bacon butty down your neck n youll be ready for tyson. well ish.


 haha don pack it well bro!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right time for a bong out the bathroom window  n off to graft.
> 
> billy get a bacon butty down your neck n youll be ready for tyson. well ish.


I got a right moan off the girl last night. She says my drinking is not normal, moaning about how it was a Tues night. I tried to explain it just starts with a couple of beers and Im full of good intentions but I cant just have a couple of beers. I really do like drinking. Going to put the bacon on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

two of a kind me n thee lad. it's when you get to that level of pished that a couple of lines wouldn't go amiss then BOOOOOOOM. works an evil place.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha don pack it well bro!!


 you know it lad! i'm taking a bit to work. fuck it


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

mornin all hows things today....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin all hows things today....


all gd mate, day off for me so jus gna spend it chilling with missus n baby n smoking methinks lol jus gotta wait for baby to go for her lunchtime nap so i can have a doob lol

hows u today mate? an hows everyone else?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

packed in the tabs on monday feeling ok ish. bit twitchy. deffo going to need a pint by about 1


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> packed in the tabs on monday feeling ok ish. bit twitchy. deffo going to need a pint by about 1


funnily enuff was jus chatting to the missus bout going to the pub as its me day off lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 26, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

Fags are essential Don. 6 pints of stella, couple o lines, your telling me u aint gonae puff a fag????? Ill bet my mortgage


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

Thicko me realised why my plant wasnt growing alot the humidity wasnt rite so sorted that other than that doin ok mate...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

afternoon druggies, boozers , strumpets and losers. another hangover free day beckons.20 days under the belt.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

keep it up dura doin well mate...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 26, 2011)

just gotta wait for baby to wake up then off to the pub i be


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Oct 26, 2011)

post deleted im very stonned


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

well i'm going to roll a fatty and road test the qrazy quake with my boss, i've tried to write a smoke report and gotten fucking no where fast with it.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

a few pics . day 17 flower(3 weeks veg time). 400 watt, ionics nutes, dwc, ak48 x2, church,blackjack


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> a few pics . day 17 flower(3 weeks veg time). 400 watt, ionics nutes, dwc, ak48 x2, church,blackjack


Nice canopy pal how far you in? I hope the stretch has stopped !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

christ they've shot up dura. look nice n healthy tho. you growing in the bairns bedroom?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 26, 2011)

dura lookin good buddy,i fliped mine the other day thank god lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice canopy pal how far you in? I hope the stretch has stopped !!


17 days but the buggers are still climbing!!! fuck only knows when there gonny stop. soon a hope


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ they've shot up dura. look nice n healthy tho. you growing in the bairns bedroom?


naw mate, its a purpose built chamber within an existing built in wardrobe, its not that big but it'll hold 4. ah need to keep it at that level in case i get busted again


----------



## Beansly (Oct 26, 2011)

Fucking Scots Women... useless
*Party woman left pet dog for days in Edinburgh flat*






Lurcher cross-breed Bonnie after she was rescued 
An Edinburgh woman has been banned from keeping animals for life after she left her dog without food or water for days while she went out drinking.
Carol Buchanan, 42, pled guilty to causing 14-month-old lurcher cross-breed Bonnie unnecessary suffering.
At Edinburgh Sheriff Court, she admitted failing to provide food and veterinary attention.
Buchanan abandoned Bonnie for at least two days in October 2010 when she went to meet a friend for drinks.
The Scottish SPCA was alerted to Bonnie's suffering when neighbours heard her howling.
Senior SPCA inspector Stuart Murray said: "We are delighted that Buchanan has received a life ban on keeping animals as she is clearly unfit to provide any animal with the care and attention it needs.
"Bonnie was emaciated when we rescued her and there was no food or water left in her reach."
Bonnie was rescued by the charity and cared for at its Edinburgh and Lothians Animal Rescue Centre before finding a new home.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

there are sum people out there that just shouldnt be allowed to keep pets.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 26, 2011)

Cant seem to get rid of this hay smell from my weed. It was flushed,and has been drying for nearly 10 days,not sure if i can be arsed curing it.Any ideas?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

curing is needed mate to get the rite smell and dryness it makes all the difference patience is the key...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2011)

Lookin good dura nice an healthy mate....................the stuff on your walls in there i noticed some on site at work the other day, rapped on the buildin before the claddin went on, i thought to my self that would be mint for growin if it wernt for the daft writin all or it lol!..........had a look about for some to nick put no joy.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> curing is needed mate to get the rite smell and dryness it makes all the difference patience is the key...


 Nice one kev.Am i right in thinking that all weed when cut down will smell of hay when drying? or is it just some strains?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Nice one kev.Am i right in thinking that all weed when cut down will smell of hay when drying? or is it just some strains?


depends how you dry it mate ... does the stems snap when bent or just bend ?


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> depends how you dry it mate ... does the stems snap when bent or just bend ?


I cut the buds from the stems,and let them dry laid out on newspaper.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2011)

Hash joint hash joint, whoooweeeeeeeee, hash joint! 

Have you looked around to make sure you havn't stumbled across a farm? Lot of hay on a farm.


----------



## imerz (Oct 26, 2011)

They look like they are recovering after transplanting. I found the problem.....it was the roots which were exposed to lights. Sorted it out after transfering them into the aquafarm


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hash joint hash joint, whoooweeeeeeeee, hash joint!
> 
> Have you looked around to make sure you havn't stumbled across a farm? Lot of hay on a farm.


 is someone smoking crack tonight? lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 26, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Cant seem to get rid of this hay smell from my weed. It was flushed,and has been drying for nearly 10 days,not sure if i can be arsed curing it.Any ideas?


 is it possible you cut to early?


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 26, 2011)

Beansly said:


> is it possible you cut to early?


 Yes mate that is a possibility,but it wasnt like really early,maybe a few days.Judgement was based on trichome's and pistil colour. What do you base your harvest time on fella?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 26, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Yes mate that is a possibility,but it wasnt like really early,maybe a few days.Judgement was based on trichome's and pistil colour. What do you base your harvest time on fella?


 Probably the same things you do pal. I base it on whether the calyxes are swollen, on the ratio of white hairs to red hairs and the speed at which new white hairs are coming out. I judge based on whether the red hairs have receeded back into the calyxes or not and I judge based on tricome color. The breeders estimation is pretty helpful too. I use it to know when to start looking at the signs for harvest.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> I cut the buds from the stems,and let them dry laid out on newspaper.


you should let your buds dry on there stems , if after between 5-10 days the buds feel dry and the stem bends not snaps you can cure it in a jar to get the smell you want , if the stems snap you have left it to late and cant get rid of the smell , best thing you can do if you dont want that crappy smell is stick all your green in a shoe box with some orange peel for a day or 2 and it will smell like citrus .. better than hay if your planning on shifting some lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> is someone smoking crack tonight? lol


Just a bit of Cheese, Darkstar and Void all mixed into a big block of hash


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just a bit of Cheese, Darkstar and Void all mixed into a big block of hash


 bubblebag ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2011)

Aye, it hugs ya spine and holds on tight. It's like an hour warm fuzzy hug haha


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

hahah what size bags do you use mate ? i am quite intrigued by the bubble bag dry ice method , been watching quite a few vids on youtube about it , its a joke that in the USA you can walk into walmart and buy anything (dryice included) over here you cant buy feck all !!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2011)

Tell me about it. I have a mind to look into glass blowing. They say $2500, from the equivelent prices i see, it looks like thousands more. I have no idea which bags i use, colourful ones, of all varieties. I get has at the end though  this run was hand stirred intead of with my drill


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

i have always hand stirred , i only once tried my drill but i got pissed off constantly having to removed twisted up plant matter from the drill and never used it again lol i just tend to use the main bag that holds the ice n plants then the medium sized one and run it through a few times to get decent hash, not the best but you get a bit more , not sure of the micron size but its the blue one i use if you have the official bubble bag kit


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

by the way the exodus x dt is looking great at minute  
out of interest did you ever grow any of highlanders calizhar x casey yourself or just keep the seeds ?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

BORED ! anyone out there??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wots up pal??


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

Ez bro , hows you ? im bored as fooooook , psycosis is wrecking my brain lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

bored as well. sobriety bites.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> bored as well. sobriety bites.


 he's alive !! hows it going mate


----------



## Beansly (Oct 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> bored as well. sobriety bites.


 Was today one of the rough ones dura?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

got some new genetics today so im buzzing  ... just takes forever to grow from seed lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Oct 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> got some new genetics today so im buzzing  ... just takes forever to grow from seed lol


Wot u get m8?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

hi lads, yeah robbie im alive , hi beansly. its been an okay day i suppose just a bit bored thast all. my plants are coming on well and ive done a bit of work but stayin sober means im not going to the pub so i feel a bit lost, kinda missing the social side of it. need to find new thing s to occupy myself with. gonna go back to kick boxing next week and maybe re-join the gym, need to fill up the empty spaces with stuff and i could do with getting back into shape. i wish this bloody grow would hurry up so i had some spare cash to do stuff. in saying that i'm probably saving around £500 a week being sober


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2011)

fuck it , im goin to bed. fucking community service tomorrow, oh joy.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 26, 2011)

£500 a week? it takes a scott to do that


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2011)

morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

mornin ukers saerimmer hows things...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

gannin kanny man, 

made a decent chunk of hash last night

from this





to this


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gannin kanny man,
> 
> made a decent chunk of hash last night
> 
> ...


Looks like it d blow your head off bro how much was there over a few oz??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

nah mate a half ounce only did 2 washes. but aye it's rocket fuel!


----------



## Airwave (Oct 27, 2011)

Good news: http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2011/10/26/ken-clarkes-punch-a-burgl_n_1032845.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Don which method you used for that, bags?.............im goin for hash not butter this run!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

aye just a cheapo set off fleabay man. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bubblebags&_sacat=See-All-Categories

5 gal 8 bag set though ive never used all bags it's a right faff on


----------



## Beansly (Oct 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Good news: http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2011/10/26/ken-clarkes-punch-a-burgl_n_1032845.html


 Around here you're legally aloud to kill anyone that's broken into you're house, but if they try to get away and you chase the off your property and THEN kill them, you're going to jail.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

easy all how do u delete your account on roll it up?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

what account and mesage rollitup or potroast..same person..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

it's not possible. they wont delete your user you just have to stop logging in.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

really? that sucks. hows is every one here? any yous heard off anyone doing a 12/12 from seed using leds?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

community service sucks donkey balls.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> community service sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

what you doing dura? my pal had to do a stint at the local rugby club picking up tab ends. every thursday for fuckin months.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what you doing dura? my pal had to do a stint at the local rugby club picking up tab ends. every thursday for fuckin months.


 cutting grass the now but that'll stop in aweek or so then its onto painting fences and litter pickin. oh joy, my life is enriched.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what you doing dura? my pal had to do a stint at the local rugby club picking up tab ends. every thursday for fuckin months.


 cutting grass the now but that'll stop in aweek or so then its onto painting fences and litter pickin. oh joy, my life is enriched.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Dura did you see that post to you on about the reflective stuff on your walls mate? Posted it other day day after your pics!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dura did you see that post to you on about the reflective stuff on your walls mate? Posted it other day day after your pics!


 yes mate just saw your post. i got from my wee bro, he knocked from a site he was on, he's a joiner. it seems pretty good and a lot stronger than panda or mylar, and easier to pin up as well.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeh I had a close look and its bang same as the stuf I got for my cab but bet they dont pay half as much!........but more then ya bro with the 5 finger discount! Lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

anything i need from the site he just blags. i hate payin for stuff!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

Im the same mate any screws, brackets, foil tape...........fookin out I can get my hands on!! Lol
Plus all the spot lights in my gaf are all of site


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

There is a new Nintendo game in which you play as a 13 year old boy from Glasgow. The aim is to steal cars, rob old ladies and set fire to stuff. 

It's called Wii Bastard.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im the same mate any screws, brackets, foil tape...........fookin out I can get my hands on!! Lol
> Plus all the spot lights in my gaf are all of site


ive got a fuckin house full of fixings as well, boxes full of nail gun nails....fuck knows why , i dont have a bloody nail gun.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

The International Council of Man Laws. 

1: Under no circumstances may two men share an umbrella. 
2: It is OK for a man to cry ONLY under the following circumstances: 
(a) When a heroic dog dies to save its master. 
(b) The moment Angelina Jolie starts unbuttoning her Blouse. 
(c) After wrecking your boss's car. 
(d) When she is using her teeth. 
3: Any man who brings a camera to a stag night may be legally killed and eaten by his friends. 
4: If you've known a guy for more than 24 hours, his sister is off limits forever unless you actually marry her. 
5: Moaning about the brand of free beer in a mate's fridge is forbidden. However complain at will if the temperature is unsuitable. 
6: No man shall ever be required to buy a birthday present for another man. In fact, even remembering your mate's birthday is strictly optional. At that point, you must celebrate at a strip bar of the birthday boy's choice. 
7: In the mini-bus, the strongest bladder determines pit stops, not the weakest. 
8: When stumbling upon other blokes watching a sporting event, you may ask the score of the game in progress, but you may never ask who's playing. 
9: You may fart in front of a woman only after you have brought her to climax. If you trap her head under the covers for the purpose of flatulent entertainment (commonly known as a Dutch oven), she's officially your girlfriend. 
10: It is permissible to drink a fruity alcohol drink only when you're sunning on a tropical beach ... and it's delivered by a topless model and only when it's free. 
11: Only in situations of mortal and/or physical peril are you allowed to kick another guy in the nuts. 
12: Unless you're in prison, never fight naked. 
13: Friends don't let friends wear Speedos. Ever. Issue closed. 
14: If a man's fly is down, that's his problem, you didn't see anything. 
15: Women who claim they 'love to watch sports' must be treated as spies until they demonstrate knowledge of the game and the ability to drink as much as the other sports watchers. 
16: A man in the company of a hot, suggestively dressed woman must remain sober enough to fight. 
17: Never hesitate to reach for the last beer or the last slice of pizza, but not both, that's just greedy. 
18: If you compliment a guy on his six-pack, you'd better be talking about his choice of beer. 
19: Never join your girlfriend or wife in discussing a friend of yours, except if she's withholding sex pending your response. 
20: Never talk to a man in a bathroom unless you are on equal footing i.e., both urinating, both waiting in line, etc. For all other situations, an almost imperceptible nod is all the conversation you need. 
21: Never allow a telephone conversation with a woman to go on longer than you are able to have sex with her. Keep a stopwatch by the phone. Hang up if necessary. 
22: The morning after you and a girl who was formerly 'just a friend' have carnal, drunken monkey sex. The fact that you're feeling weird and guilty is no reason for you not to nail each other again before the discussion occurs about what a big mistake it was. 
23: It is acceptable for you to drive her car. It is not acceptable for her to drive yours. 
24: Thou shall not buy a car in the colours of brown, pink, lime green, orange or sky blue. 
25: The girl who replies to the question 'What do you want for Christmas?' with 'If you loved me, you'd know what I want!' gets an Xbox 360. End of story. 
26: There is no reason for guys to watch Ice Skating or Men's Gymnastics. Ever. 
27: It is not permissible to make eye contact when watching porn with your mates. Furthermore, this is only one of two circumstances under which it is allowed to have an erection with friends in the room, the other being when you are 'spit roasting' a woman.
28: We've all heard about people having guts or balls. But do you really know the difference between them? In an effort to keep you informed, the definition of each is listed below: 
* 'GUTS' is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being assaulted by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to say, 'are you still cleaning or are you flying somewhere?' 
* 'BALLS' is coming home late after a night out with the guys smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife square on the ass and having the balls to say, 'You're next fatty!' 

I hope this clears up any confusion, 
The International Council of Man Laws


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

A woman goes to the doctor and complains: "Doctor, I have a problem. Every time my husband and I do it, just when I almost come, his little johnson pops out.
The doctor answered: "There is only one remedy: we put a metal plate in your vagina, and on the penis of your husband, we implant a magnet. This helps guaranteed! "
Three weeks later the woman comes back. 
"And...," the doctor asks, "How are things with your sex life?"
"It was great in the beginning," the woman answered. "I came three times a day. Only my husband now in jail! "
"What happened?"
"Well, we were at the swimming pool, and there are a lot more children with braces in their mouths than you would think!"


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2011)

[youtube]DbCYsEMg09o[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]DbCYsEMg09o[/youtube]



WOW never heard that , fucking wickid use of the vocal and a great video aswell shame its dubstep shit though , would make a great d'n'b tune ! got some great string synth sections , i just cant stand that dubstep bassline plodyness lol .... might have to rip it and to a remix


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2011)

You tend to find a lot of dubstep songs with absolutely fantastic vocals, and then just a load of tripe there on out. But at the same time it's all too easy to make dnb daethly repetitive.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 27, 2011)

Kevin Webster is starring as George Clooney in a re make of a clooney classic,called 'oh she's eleven'.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin ukers saerimmer hows things...


sorry mate posted that before work an i left before ya replied so only jus seen it now im home lol, ok mate, bad day at work cos of the retarded fucking indian subcontractors but better now im home with a smoke  hows you fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

dubstep much like most music with that sort of bass has a time and a place and it's called off your face.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> yes mate just saw your post. i got from my wee bro, he knocked from a site he was on, he's a joiner. it seems pretty good and a lot stronger than panda or mylar, and easier to pin up as well.


its drywall insulation mate thats why its so thin, comes in 8X4 or 6X3 sheets normallyan your local B&Q sells it if ya wanna buy some


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright Sae mate hows you ? 

i got some BSBxCB yesterday that im going to use for breeding so as soon as i have , ill sort your fairy some


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

have a laff


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Alright Sae mate hows you ?
> 
> i got some BSBxCB yesterday that im going to use for breeding so as soon as i have , ill sort your fairy some


Good man. they look awesome. I noticed some purple colour to mine prior to seeding, at which point it dissapeared, but then the balck rose also iddn't really go red either once seeded, so i have high hopes for my big scrog. It better be big. I'm a bit worried about it's flowering time, i've a rather crucial time frame to work with. I'm being rather cocky about it all if i do say so  Positive thinking though! Fuck, i'm gonna throw any of the fem seeds i have into some 12/12 buckets just for a possible extra ounce.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

quick question wen growing in soil do u need by soil with the ph 6.5? mine is 5.5-6 and im having probs. leafs curling under browning.ent to much nutes that i do no. my water ph is 7ish? wood thought the water ph would balance it out. any tips or ideas b helpful


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2011)

do u mean ph 7 before you water the pot?i.e straight from the tap?


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> do u mean ph 7 before you water the pot?i.e straight from the tap?


yeh straight from tap. i ent bothered in two grows with ph and now i think i really need to get it sorted


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

guessing i should bring the water ph down to 6.5?
should i be buying soil in that ph range as mine is 5.5 - 6. hope im making sense. i no i do waffle at times


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh straight from tap. i ent bothered in two grows with ph and now i think i really need to get it sorted


i didn't bother with PH for 5 years i do now makes a big difference


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

the soil i use is west+ multi purpose compost. it feeds for 4 months very high nute levels and states it isnt for ericaceous [lime hating plants].
am 3 wks in flower and feed quarter recommended nutes


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

3eyes said:


> i didn't bother with PH for 5 years i do now makes a big difference


 r u a hydro grower?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> r u a hydro grower?


technically yes i use coco but will be switching to NFT in a few months


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

3eyes said:


> technically yes i use coco but will be switching to NFT in a few months


did u grow in soil 1st?
yeh i hear good things about coco maybe worth a dabble next round and with airpots


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> quick question wen growing in soil do u need by soil with the ph 6.5? mine is 5.5-6 and im having probs. leafs curling under browning.ent to much nutes that i do no. my water ph is 7ish? wood thought the water ph would balance it out. any tips or ideas b helpful


you got a pic ? if the PH is out it normally shows as yellow dots on the main fan leaves then new leaf growth its slightly twisted ... a pic will help us tell you whats wrong mate


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> the soil i use is west+ multi purpose compost. it feeds for 4 months very high nute levels and states it isnt for ericaceous [lime hating plants].
> am 3 wks in flower and feed quarter recommended nutes


why you feeding any nutes at all if it has 4 months worth in it ? or you had them veggin for awhile ?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> did u grow in soil 1st?
> yeh i hear good things about coco maybe worth a dabble next round and with airpots


Never used dirt been coco from day 1 with 2 attempts at NFT 2nd better than the 1st but both had problems


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

na pics dude. never figured out pics here. but i have cutt over half leafs off my smallest its took a beating. still good looking flowers tho which is odd.defo not on last legs but never had remove this many leaves b4 had loads orange n browning and downwards curling. its a lockout defo but not through nutes so gotta b ph i feel.
think wot i really wanna no is if growing in soil should i grow in soil with a 6.5ph or is that me talking shit no making no sence again. got a ph pen and easy sort water n feed ph out but want no if the soil gotta b 6.5ph. feel this soil is the cause as may b to low at 5.5-6


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> why you feeding any nutes at all if it has 4 months worth in it ? or you had them veggin for awhile ?


i was guessing it wouldnt b designed for weed and wood have good n levels but not p and k. i only feed in flower a small amount n give tiny bit cal n mag which i have in thrive nutes from advanced and wen seems want lil extra. i used this soil last time and more feeds and didnt have any probs really so im confused as hell and bit put out i had remove wot i have. i mean i even looked for any kind bugs but again not that. oh and vegged 5 weeks but only under 150hps. now under a mag plus led and the growth rate since led has bin a massive increase guessing over double watts helps that tho


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> na pics dude. never figured out pics here. but i have cutt over half leafs off my smallest its took a beating. still good looking flowers tho which is odd.defo not on last legs but never had remove this many leaves b4 had loads orange n browning and downwards curling. its a lockout defo but not through nutes so gotta b ph i feel.
> think wot i really wanna no is if growing in soil should i grow in soil with a 6.5ph or is that me talking shit no making no sence again. got a ph pen and easy sort water n feed ph out but want no if the soil gotta b 6.5ph. feel this soil is the cause as may b to low at 5.5-6


Soil PH wont be the problem mate, how do you know its deffo not nutes?? some of those nute release soils can overfeed your plants or a "hot" spot in the soil can cause a upfeed of nutes thats not required and burn your plants .... its really really hard to cause lockout in a soil grow because the soil buffers the PH , id never use a nute enriched soil for this very reason ... best advice i can give you is run 2 x the amount of water to pot size thru the pot ... ie, 6 ltr pot run 12ltr water thru it. after that let it 90% dry out (3 days or so) then start to feed your plants with a half amount nute mix but only enough so the pot dries out in a day or 2 and then after 3-4 days increase the nutes again , you should see improvement in a week to 10 days


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Soil PH wont be the problem mate, how do you know its deffo not nutes?? some of those nute release soils can overfeed your plants or a "hot" spot in the soil can cause a upfeed of nutes thats not required and burn your plants .... its really really hard to cause lockout in a soil grow because the soil buffers the PH , id never use a nute enriched soil for this very reason ... best advice i can give you is run 2 x the amount of water to pot size thru the pot ... ie, 6 ltr pot run 12ltr water thru it. after that let it 90% dry out (3 days or so) then start to feed your plants with a half amount nute mix but only enough so the pot dries out in a day or 2 and then after 3-4 days increase the nutes again , you should see improvement in a week to 10 days


cheers man will give it a go tomoz. always worth a dabble. so some soil with high nutes wood do a ganja plant till harvest? cool info ta.
so u recommend no nutes in soil or really low amount save these hassles in future? as in no high nute soil in future


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> cheers man will give it a go tomoz. always worth a dabble. so some soil with high nutes wood do a ganja plant till harvest? cool info ta.
> so u recommend no nutes in soil or really low amount save these hassles in future?


if your going to use a slow release nute mix soil then i wouldnt use any other nutes at all apart from maybe pk13 /14 and boost toward the end of flower .. especially not for a 4month release soil  
i prefer to use the soil that has no nutes in it ... b n q tomatoe grow bags are cheap n work great .. like a tenner for 3 bags or there about .. hope it sorts itself out mate  keep me updated


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 27, 2011)

will do. cheers again


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Alright Sae mate hows you ?
> 
> i got some BSBxCB yesterday that im going to use for breeding so as soon as i have , ill sort your fairy some


thx for the offer mate but ive already got them on the way to me at the mo  thanks to a very kind gent on here


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> thx for the offer mate but ive already got them on the way to me at the mo  thanks to a very kind gent on here


Sod you then ....... lol j/k no worries mate anything else your after i might be able to help with drop me a pm


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Sod you then ....... lol j/k no worries mate anything else your after i might be able to help with drop me a pm


cheers for the offer mate and im going to be buying a fair few new strains from now on so if ya need anything jus PM me


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

just rolled a king size psyco ... gonna sleep tonight lol !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> just rolled a king size psyco ... gonna sleep tonight lol !


Night night mate lmao!!

ps if i pm will you send the fairy my way lol??


----------



## Airwave (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't understand why anybody bothers with soil, unless they are a die hard horticulturist. It's much easier to use a neutral medium like coco.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb 12-12 from seed.....


Lookin shit hot del boy!...............whats the genetics in the cross now mate?..got my hands on a couple cant wait to pop um mate!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

its thc bomb mother..bubblegum father...........just going to breed the opposite in next few weeks mate....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

nice one del boy!







why do you go from seed just out of interest? you short on space.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

morning gents


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2011)

this is a tad epic lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Edwy16hXYqg


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

mornin ukers....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

morning kev


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

alreet lads, last nights ruby murray's got my arse like the jap flag the day.....

just what you wanted to know eh.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

just brightened my day up don.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

mornin dura and thanks don fuckin ell hahaha


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

The worst answers from Family Fortunes:

Something made of wool: "A sheep.."
A slang word for a girl: "Slag.."
An animal with horns: "A bee..."
A medieval weapon: "Hand-grenade.."
Someone who works early hours: "A burglar.."
Something made to be wheeled around: "A hammer.."
A nickname for a slim person: "Slimmy.."
A measurement of liquid: "Paint.."
Something associated with rain: "Water.."
A fast animal: "A hippo.."
A part of your body you only have one of: "Your big toe.."
An occupation where you need a torch: "A burglar..
A dangerous race: "The Arabs.."
Something you find on a fire engine: "Coal.."
A famous royal: "Mail.."
Something you do before going to bed: "Sleep.."
A famous Arthur: "Shakespeare.."
Something taken from a hotel as a souvenir: "The lamps.."
Something you keep in a garden shed: "A gardener.."
Something you open other than a door: "Your bowels.."
A part of the body beginning with N: "Knee.."
Something you put on walls: "Roofs.."
A mode of transport that you can walk in: "Your shoes.."


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 28, 2011)

morning ladz hows the grows


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> morning ladz hows the grows


bloody things wont stop growing, hope they stop soon or a wee bit of supercropping mite be on the cards.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

doin ok gazoth hows things with your grow...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

whats the score with hydrogen peroxide? is it sumthing you should always keep in the house and use on aregular basis or just as problem solver? any one with experience in using this stuff gimme sum info on your experiences


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 28, 2011)

grow doing good,not added my 250 to the 600 yet,going to wait till i get another fan as i checked mine and its a ruk 100 shit!!!! i ordered a 5" only just noticed,its hooked up to my cooltube and filtter,but seems to be doing the job,chhers for askin lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

as long as its doin the job gaz then ur ok. im gonna have to deal witha condensation issue that creating mould. need to buy some extra ducting and feed the hot air out of the house. bit of a hassle but it'll help with the ambient temps as well.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130582477990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1453wt_932
Hows that for a pump lads?
Finch


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

PUMP BE EXECUTED FROM VERY GOOD MATERIALS

GOOD QUALITY PRODUCT IN CHANCE PRICE

WE ALSO LOOKING FOR QUANTITY CUSTOMERS
the english on the pump advert is quality


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> PUMP BE EXECUTED FROM VERY GOOD MATERIALS
> 
> GOOD QUALITY PRODUCT IN CHANCE PRICE
> 
> ...


That would be a red flag for me, but idk, if I was in need I'd probably buy it.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 28, 2011)

LOOOL i can't lie i did not see that at all =D 
i suppose the look goes on, thanks for the warning


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> LOOOL i can't lie i did not see that at all =D
> i suppose the look goes on, thanks for the warning


 its probably a very good product, it looks pretty good but it was just the advertisng blurb iw as laughing at. u can imagine the guys in the factory and one says 'i spleak velly great engrish'


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 28, 2011)

looks ok man,as dura says prob ok pump


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> whats the score with hydrogen peroxide? is it sumthing you should always keep in the house and use on aregular basis or just as problem solver? any one with experience in using this stuff gimme sum info on your experiences


No experience because i've never used it


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No experience because i've never used it


with what im reading its either very good to use on a regular basis or only as a problem solver, the issues seem to be the same but looked at from opposite ends. the peroxide kills all microbes good and bad so although it kills the problem it destroys any beneficial microbes as well, the thing i would question is that as your emptying your reservoir every week the odds of actually breeding and decent microbe culture is doubtful, i kept tropical fish for years and it takes a week at least to build up the microbes


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> whats the score with hydrogen peroxide? is it sumthing you should always keep in the house and use on aregular basis or just as problem solver? any one with experience in using this stuff gimme sum info on your experiences


 I think it's a (american) hydroponics thing. A good place to ask would be that thread I gave you about the beneficial bacteria and DWC
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html
Or ask Heisenberg (thread OP). He's on right now.
Or you could ask in the hydroponics section.
All I know is that it's used to keep a clean res and white roots in DWC and hydro, but how or to what extent I have no idea.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> with what im reading its either very good to use on a regular basis or only as a problem solver, the issues seem to be the same but looked at from opposite ends. the peroxide kills all microbes good and bad so although it kills the problem it destroys any beneficial microbes as well, the thing i would question is that as your emptying your reservoir every week the odds of actually breeding and decent microbe culture is doubtful, i kept tropical fish for years and it takes a week at least to build up the microbes


 Well from what I know there are two schools of thought in the DWC world concerning the reservoir. Either you keep it sterile or you use beneficial bacteria and I think only the guys that go sterile use hydrogen because like you said it kills the microheard. 
Thing is, the one time I ran a DWC to see what the big deal was with it, I never got any kind of algae or slime and I never changed the water in the 4 weeks I had it running.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Well from what I know there are two schools of thought in the DWC world concerning the reservoir. Either you keep it sterile or you use beneficial bacteria and I think only the guys that go sterile use hydrogen because like you said it kills the microheard.
> Thing is, the one time I ran a DWC to see what the big deal was with it, I never got any kind of algae or slime and I never changed the water in the 4 weeks I had it running.


cheers mate, ive no problems myself so far so i was only wondering if it was a 'must have'. even if i do develop problems theres a chemist shop(drug store) 5 mins away that stocks it. i like to keep stuff around though so that ive got it immediately; dutch master reverse, neem oil , etc. im not one for going the sterile route anyway, the plants exist quite happily in the outside world so i think you can become a bit ocd/anal about shit like that for no real good reason.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> whats the score with hydrogen peroxide? is it sumthing you should always keep in the house and use on aregular basis or just as problem solver? any one with experience in using this stuff gimme sum info on your experiences


It's good for cleaning amongst other things i used it to try and combat root rot if you do use it be careful the shit will bleach your skin pure white like Michael Jackson lol


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate, ive no problems myself so far so i was only wondering if it was a 'must have'. even if i do develop problems theres a chemist shop(drug store) 5 mins away that stocks it. i like to keep stuff around though so that ive got it immediately; dutch master reverse, neem oil , etc. im not one for going the sterile route anyway, the plants exist quite happily in the outside world so i think you can become a bit ocd/anal about shit like that for no real good reason.


 I'd imagine it's alot harder to keep a sterile reservoir than a 'living' one.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

3eyes said:


> It's good for cleaning amongst other things i used it to try and combat root rot if you do use it be careful the shit will bleach your skin pure white like Michael Jackson lol


i used to have a mohican back in the 80s and bleached and dyed my hair almost weekly so ive used it many times for that purpose but it was only since i started growing i noticed people talking about it for plants, at first i thought i must be reading it incorrectly as i assumed it couldnt be the same stuff as it would destroy plants; chemistry was never a subject of mine. but i did a bit of research and saw it for what it is. i'll probably buy a bottle just in case and use it as a preventative as and when.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Well from what I know there are two schools of thought in the DWC world concerning the reservoir. Either you keep it sterile or you use beneficial bacteria and I think only the guys that go sterile use hydrogen because like you said it kills the microheard.
> Thing is, the one time I ran a DWC to see what the big deal was with it, I never got any kind of algae or slime and I never changed the water in the 4 weeks I had it running.


I'm from the thrid school. The one that doesn't give a shit and doesn't tamper with things because they see no need. I've not cleaned anything be it net pots, hydroton or the buckets in a couple of years, i don't ever encounter problems i've not directly caused myself. Like yourself, i've never encountered slimes or algeas or root rot, i'm not too sure how i'd go about doing that.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Night night mate lmao!!
> 
> ps if i pm will you send the fairy my way lol??


i can have a word mate lol .. pm me what your after


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i used to have a mohican back in the 80s and bleached and dyed my hair almost weekly so ive used it many times for that purpose but it was only since i started growing i noticed people talking about it for plants, at first i thought i must be reading it incorrectly as i assumed it couldnt be the same stuff as it would destroy plants; chemistry was never a subject of mine. but i did a bit of research and saw it for what it is. i'll probably buy a bottle just in case and use it as a preventative as and when.



ive heard plenty about folk using it in hydro to keep unwanted shit at bay algea n stuff. good to keep the gunk down and also in really diluted quantities you can wash buds that have got powder mildew on and it'll just float off. think the important thingis the dose too much an you can guess the result eh.


im fuckin on it tonight. got the pass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i used to have a mohican back in the 80s and bleached and dyed my hair almost weekly so ive used it many times for that purpose but it was only since i started growing i noticed people talking about it for plants, at first i thought i must be reading it incorrectly as i assumed it couldnt be the same stuff as it would destroy plants; chemistry was never a subject of mine. but i did a bit of research and saw it for what it is. i'll probably buy a bottle just in case and use it as a preventative as and when.


you ever find that farmers of the sniff?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Donald you old rascal. How're things? I have to apologize but i've had a joint and a few beers and have all of a sudden turned rather formal. Might be something to do with the choir part in Labyrinth - Earthquake, playing with my mind, pick a genre, what are you!

Any plans with your pass? Or just a big bottle of spirit at home? Don't watch Hallpass, crap film.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you ever find that farmers of the sniff?


no mate, i gave up lookin for the damn stuff, i'll proably find it next summer or sumthing!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

If my mexican presence offends anyone I'm sorry, but I DO have a way intruding. I'm a member of a UK based weed forum too. Idk, I like you people for some strange reason.
Have any of ya been to CCN?
http://www.ccnforums.com/member.php/123-Beanz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Donald you old rascal. How're things? I have to apologize but i've had a joint and a few beers and have all of a sudden turned rather formal. Might be something to do with the choir part in Labyrinth - Earthquake, playing with my mind, pick a genre, what are you!
> Any plans with your pass? Or just a big bottle of spirit at home? Don't watch Hallpass, crap film.


well how the devil are you sir!? hahaha all good ttt my genre is all over the shop man. well i ried to make plans but everyones either busy or saving themselves for the morrow the fuckin lightweights. ive got alssorts of booze at hand but i'm drinking stella predictably... i made a batch of dope wine but drank it all before it got from the demi john to the bottles....

sad as it is to stop in and get wrecked that looks like whats happening. not that i care like  got a film called the woman to watch looks horrendous haha http://youtu.be/nEKFeAYmN9c 


dura72 said:


> no mate, i gave up lookin for the damn stuff, i'll proably find it next summer or sumthing!


 hahah i reckon youve snaffled it n written off  ive just had a txt off me pal asking if theres more of that hash cos he's just lost his somewhere in morrisons the daft sod.


Beansly said:


> If my mexican presence offends anyone I'm sorry, but I DO have a way intruding. I'm a member of a UK based weed forum too. Idk, I like you people for some strange reason.
> Have any of ya been to CCN?
> http://www.ccnforums.com/member.php/123-Beanz


fuckin beaners  


just kiddin fella 

it's all good man


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> If my mexican presence offends anyone I'm sorry, but I DO have a way intruding.








Superpowers do have their issues, such as your very own issue of intruding, but that's ok, i forgive you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

been meanin to ask what the fucks with the avatar ttt


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been meanin to ask what the fucks with the avatar ttt


hahah its my fault ... its some where in the back log


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

everytime i click on it i get a nice day glow gringo


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everytime i click on it i get a nice day glow gringo


ohh thats not me , lol i was referring to the cake fairy


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well how the devil are you sir!? hahaha all good ttt my genre is all over the shop man. well i ried to make plans but everyones either busy or saving themselves for the morrow the fuckin lightweights. ive got alssorts of booze at hand but i'm drinking stella predictably... i made a batch of dope wine but drank it all before it got from the demi john to the bottles....
> 
> sad as it is to stop in and get wrecked that looks like whats happening. not that i care like  got a film called the woman to watch looks horrendous haha http://youtu.be/nEKFeAYmN9c


I'm cracking but I'm no fan of horror films in any small measure. Grr, i keep having to go back and edit it, i keep calling films movies. Stella is the beer of beers if there are no decent beers within the price bracket, i picked up 12 bottles for £6.50 instead of about £10, at the shop earlier, thought hell an bought another 12. I have many many plans for when i return to the UK, i am looking more seriously on putting plans into action for acquiring a house, my goal is a 2-3 bedroom cottage with gardens vegetable areas and out-buildings and garages. Most of the good ones i've seen are about £250K which shouldn't be too much of an issue if everything works out, and from then on well  Glass blowing and woodwork are the first two on my agenda, right after setting up a couple of tents or so in the spare bedrooms 

Haha, the avatar, i think i said cake, someone got jealous because they're a little bitch and i henceforth became the "fuck you" cake fairy and jut ate all the cakes  As to my profile, um, i was drunk, so made every option i saw the same colour. It's quite a comprehensive list.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

mines all white lol ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ohh thats not me , lol i was referring to the cake fairy


 aye me too 


tip top toker said:


> I'm cracking but I'm no fan of horror films in any small measure. Grr, i keep having to go back and edit it, i keep calling films movies. Stella is the beer of beers if there are no decent beers within the price bracket, i picked up 12 bottles for £6.50 instead of about £10, at the shop earlier, thought hell an bought another 12. I have many many plans for when i return to the UK, i am looking more seriously on putting plans into action for acquiring a house, my goal is a 2-3 bedroom cottage with gardens vegetable areas and out-buildings and garages. Most of the good ones i've seen are about £250K which shouldn't be too much of an issue if everything works out, and from then on well  Glass blowing and woodwork are the first two on my agenda, right after setting up a couple of tents or so in the spare bedrooms


furry muff man horror isnt everyones bag, tho that woman flick looks more comedy. as for beer well up north everythings fuckin cheap i picked up 8 pint cans of stella for 8 bar 50. can't be vexed imho. i dunno but bottles never seem value for money, few sips and it's done. 

fella if your looking to grow enough to cover the deposit you may as well grow another few year and buy a plot n get the fuckin' thing built to your spec. setting up big tents or rooms is a grand plan if you can handle it. that's nearly a full time job 2-3 rooms. means to an end though eh.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye me too
> 
> 
> furry muff man horror isnt everyones bag, tho that woman flick looks more comedy. as for beer well up north everythings fuckin cheap i picked up 8 pint cans of stella for 8 bar 50. can't be vexed imho. i dunno but bottles never seem value for money, few sips and it's done.
> ...


Haha, i have other things in mind instead of growing for a deposit, in fat no deposit, bought outright. The final result intended is for me to have a big ol country place that has it all for me, space for crafts which will provide income (i've been looking and asking around, and depending on location, there is a HUGE demand for hand blown glass, which could itself manifest into a side venture retail wise. But the other key thing is i want the space to have animals and grow all my own veg, i've had a dream of sel suficiency and a simple life for a long time now. Plan hard play hard!

4 pint cans of stella down here would be touching £7 i only buy what is on offer. There were 4 aston martins and a trio of jag xkr's parked outside of work one day last week, pricing of items in shops in this neighbourhood is not of the foremost significance.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i have other things in mind instead of growing for a deposit, in fat no deposit, bought outright. The final result intended is for me to have a big ol country place that has it all for me, space for crafts which will provide income (i've been looking and asking around, and depending on location, there is a HUGE demand for hand blown glass, which could itself manifest into a side venture retail wise. But the other key thing is i want the space to have animals and grow all my own veg, i've had a dream of sel suficiency and a simple life for a long time now. Plan hard play hard!
> 
> 4 pint cans of stella down here would be touching £7 i only buy what is on offer. There were 4 aston martins and a trio of jag xkr's parked outside of work one day last week, pricing of items in shops in this neighbourhood is not of the foremost significance.


 that's the way to think man owe no cunt nowt. live like the good life. you should look into crofting in scotland they positively encourage that lifestyle. livestock and self sufficiency. tho as dura will nee doubt tell you they hate the english like an agry heamoroid. can't think why though?

oh and fuck your mitsubishi i've a horse outside

[youtube]ljPFZrRD3J8[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha, sod Scotland, i've already had one offer to move upto a patch of land. I want some sunshine and vegetables please, not just some livestock. Sod livestock. I want to trade a new butchers block with the butcher in exchange for a lamb. do it propper. Given the time and ambition, and not living in the middle of town, the goodlife is definitely achievable i reckon  But as i say, i reckon if i got good, i could make quite the haul from glass work. Got a workshop in a few weeks. The big startup costs can be covered i reckon 

Look at me! I'm talking like a bad man, bad tip top! growing for yourself is all it is. Haha, fuck em, i cannot humanely condone their criminalization of cannabis and happy taxation of tobacco. You''re showing me what must be a dying mans cancerous throat, and then you sell it to me anyway? Shame on them!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> wrecked as usual, vodka,pychosis,livers,15mg of zoplicone will be sleeping soon lol
> 
> got 14 pyschos n exo cheese im bout to flip only lil clones but flip em now, chop em at 7wks, dry 4days then money for xmas lol


Howdy Samantha, falling asleep before the party i never a good idea, last time i fell asleep before the party i woke up in a Chinese wedding reception in Chantou, China.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy Samantha, falling asleep before the party i never a good idea, last time i fell asleep before the party i woke up in a Chinese wedding reception in Chantou, China.


how ya doing ya posh twat? i member people falling asleep lol eyebrows burnt or shaved lol rizlas stuck to cheeks/lips/ears then set alflame lol all good fun tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> how ya doing ya posh twat? i member people falling asleep lol eyebrows burnt or shaved lol rizlas stuck to cheeks/lips/ears then set alflame lol all good fun tho.


 only moderately offensive sammy what the fuck you given up the voddy?

ever play human buckaroo with passed out party victims?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm good. Getting nice and pisssed up. Best thing to do with a drunkard is duck tape him into an office chair at the top of a flight of stairs  Fun chenanigans indeed.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Body rolls, high kicks?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

normally i refuse to let anyone get fucked over like that in my crib. yeah it's funny watching people being coloured in black etc but i always think if that was me i'd go fuckin light. so i don't let it go on and god help the man who fucks me up when i'm passed out.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only moderately offensive sammy what the fuck you given up the voddy?
> 
> ever play human buckaroo with passed out party victims?


im trying to be nice its the new me lol these zoplicones are kicking in now tho n im gonna av 1 last vods n maybe a pyscho joint but that might be pushing it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

never had it happen to me i aint scarey or hard im just always the last man standing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

what no fuck off you northern monkey??? haha zoppa's this early. fair do lad. i have a quiet love affair with them myself but fuckin hell are they hard to kick. i try n mix them up with amytrip's keep me not quite to line on both.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what no fuck off you northern monkey??? haha zoppa's this early. fair do lad. i have a quiet love affair with them myself but fuckin hell are they hard to kick. i try n mix them up with amytrip's keep me not quite to line on both.


sorry m8 im just not in me angry drunk mode 2night lol been smoking pyscho n livers all days now the vods n zops feeling pretty goood, but just for you so you sucking on ashleys balls now ya 4th ya northan monkey!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

aaaaaagh thats better  place has missed ya. 

footballs a low blow though  don't burst my bubble


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaaaaagh thats better  place has missed ya.
> 
> footballs a low blow though  don't burst my bubble


what u doing in the uk thread on a friday night anyway? thought ud be out on it m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

the mrs is out an everyone else decided not to get on it. saving themselves for the morrow apparently the bunch of queers.

mine came free so i'm kicking the arse out of it.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

lightweights fuck saving yaself for the morrow just start now dont sleep n it will be the fucking morrow! lol

how is it don negood m8?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

im about to hit the psyco myself  shits strong lol .. Don whats your Dog Kush like ? iv been told its kinda like the psyco but i thought id ask the main man  whats it yield like mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lightweights fuck saving yaself for the morrow just start now dont sleep n it will be the fucking morrow! lol
> how is it don negood m8?


 i know man it's like everyone hit 27-30 and lost all stamina, that said the times we've kicked it like we used to for stag do's there's been a few 2 day hangovers, which never used to happen.

hows yasel man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im about to hit the psyco myself  shits strong lol .. Don whats your Dog Kush like ? iv been told its kinda like the psyco but i thought id ask the main man  whats it yield like mate?


it's DST's strain fella, he's the authority, but i can tell you it's ridiculously strong and stinks to high heaven. the people i've given it to have all whitied and keep it in two airtight jars to stop the smell. my gaffer put his in his garage.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know man it's like everyone hit 27-30 and lost all stamina, that said the times we've kicked it like we used to for stag do's there's been a few 2 day hangovers, which never used to happen.
> 
> hows yasel man?


it happens m8 we all get old have kids etc then people aint up for the hardocre sessions nemore still lightweights mind lol

im all good m8 just took 20oz down mainly livers with some pyscho n slh, got another 14 in now vegging gonna flip em soon em chop em early for some extra xmas cash,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> it happens m8 we all get old have kids etc then people aint up for the hardocre sessions nemore still lightweights mind lol
> 
> im all good m8 just took 20oz down mainly livers with some pyscho n slh, got another 14 in now vegging gonna flip em soon em chop em early for some extra xmas cash,


 aye i'm sure i shouldn't still be going on like i'm 18 at 29 but work hard wreck hard i say

20 oz, nice chunk of dope. las's slh cut is getting about, must be a banger. 

i've shut down to move. it sucks balls.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's DST's strain fella, he's the authority, but i can tell you it's ridiculously strong and stinks to high heaven. the people i've given it to have all whitied and keep it in two airtight jars to stop the smell. my gaffer put his in his garage.


I'll second that on the DOG. Going to pop another bean for variety and try catch a more H.B pheno, but i doubt i'll find one better than the one i got from the off! Ive not gave it a chance to grow out prop. yet, but like Don said, its one for the book's man!

So i thought i'd wait until i got my shizzle back in a decent state before posting about the forum, but good to say ive got thing's back running, and hoping to fire them out even better than before with the new home 
Good to see some of the old troop's are still around, along with the new face's, but mostly still a good crack with added Bud pRon 

Later's

cgg


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

i swear to god almighty when ive served my penance and this fucin grows up im gonny hit it like a fuckin steam train, you are definetly gonny see the real flyin fuckin scotsman when this shit is over. ahm rebuilding ma liver, kidneys and bank balance ah reckon ahll have at least a grand to blow and im am truly gonna go stratospheric on it.


----------



## wiimb (Oct 28, 2011)

Evening UK growers, uk grower myself 
I have never read through this thread before and don't intend to. Only reason is its too god dam long and i will be reading till my next harvest lmao, so that tells me that this thread has got some interesting growers and information, mint im subbed.!!
Heres a few pics of my current grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

landlords lock up your barmaids the lads on one haha fair play for sticking to it man


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

3 weeks today don....not alot of fun. getting a bit jumpy at times, blowin up at the slightest thing, think i mite get sum blues for tomorrow just to keep in handy,......hi wimb, welcome in buddy. good laugh in here mate. nice cross section of mental health problems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

man i honestly couldn't tell you the last time i went without drink for a week nevermind 3 i can imagine the short fuse and the boredom being a reet bitch. get on the exercise thing fella that's what i do now get baked n go and watch the sky sports. 


man i tell you this film is fucked up 'the woman' bit feral n twisted.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2011)

boredom is the hardest part, im gonna start up the kickboxing again and maybe the gym. need to do sumthing, im gonna have a serious blow out at chrimbo but my long term plans are to really calm down a bit, gettin too old for it all the time, now and again is fine but it creates too many problems if i do it constantly.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

mornin uk growers hows things growers.....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2011)

not bad kev, this non-drinkin thing is nuts. desperate tae get blitzed at nite, really glad ah didny in the mornings. 3 weeks into flower today, everyone well over 3' tall and showin hairs, there gonna give a decent crop i think.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

nice dura mate lets hope so pal...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2011)

morning all, gotta try n catch post office today to pick up me new beans then off to work , whats everyone else plans?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

have a go at that lads Cnmon warnie son. love the ciggie
BongON. And we have your majesty here atm not her^ the other one.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

waiting for the postie lol..same as me mate


Saerimmner said:


> morning all, gotta try n catch post office today to pick up me new beans then off to work , whats everyone else plans?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> waiting for the postie lol..same as me mate


nah he came an went yesterday, jus left a note without bothering to knock so now ive gotta traipse my arse upto town to pick em up


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 29, 2011)

i woke up this morning and looked into my bird cage to realise one of my gouldians has gone bald :/ looks like a fucking vulture. 
Recon its a couple hours at the vet for me >: (


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> i woke up this morning and looked into my bird cage to realise one of my gouldians has gone bald :/ looks like a fucking vulture.
> Recon its a couple hours at the vet for me >: (


hey finchy, finch lover id presume, Do you mean a vulture got hold of your finch? sending good vibes :Bong


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

i get 20 quid for 20 zams,zimmers we call them lol i hate them lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2011)

Think his finch has gone bald and now resembles a vulture. I personally think that certain subject matter, should be taught to children in school all the way to 18, such as things like medical knowledge for animals and humans, seems most folk don't even know correct CPR. Seems folk only lear to understand human and animal welfare if they make it their career though. I though reckon if i see a cat playing up or a bird or whatnot, i should have the general knowledge to prevent me from having to sit at the vets for half the morning only to be told there nothing you can do but keep a careful eye on things and report back should they deteriorate. 

There's a random cheesey darkstar thought for you all.

I also reckon that english should be mandatory, maybe in that all exam papers are also graded on their grammatical accuracy and such so if you want to drop English early, it's because you know that you've learnt what needs to be learnt. 

And round it all up with a pint of stella


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 29, 2011)

Shes fine now  just needed more iodine in her diet .
So any who, i agree with tip top i recon the government need you to be dependent on their systems because if everyone still knew how to use household treatments there would be thousands of public sectors jobs gone. years ago people used to used effective remedies from garden plants. A lot of that knowledge has been lost since the big pharmaceutical companies began mass producing drugs.
There was a program running on BBC 1 not long ago called "grow your own drugs" with a man called James Wong which was good it shows lots of plants that have different properties http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00pst7w that's a link to the website but i dont think you can catch it on iplayer anymore.
My grandmother in Ireland still uses a lot of dodgy looking plants that grow in her garden and although they taste like piss they really do work XD


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2011)

And now they've gone and tried to make it illegal to sell herbal remedies. even a local tea bag company has had to massively re-do all of it's marketing, their teas were formulated with the assistance of an ayervedic guru, so that different teas are idea for different higsn a dn times, and now it's illegal to market a herb for it's medical value.

I'm of the other train of thought that sais sod all remedies though, my bobdy seems to pull through.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 29, 2011)

just found these on TPB 
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4215999/
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4813435/
They look quite interesting, might give them a download later.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2011)

Very good videos


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 29, 2011)

Fuck the government lol what a bunch of wankers each and everyone of them is, if they aren't influential their just pawns and if they are they're even worse. trying to get rid of cash so society is dependent on a bank led state where the money being printed is no longer backed by gold so is worth less than what its traded for, do what the travelers do and invest in gold and stones to avoid getting your ass singed by a bunch of upper class jizz stains.


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 29, 2011)

:s sorry about that lol sometimes i can't help myself.
So how are all your grows going?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

little birthday present...

flav by tga subcool 4.6 grams
orange angel heart 4.5 grams...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone seen or know of a good thread on how to send/post cuttings without fucking them up?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> anyone seen or know of a good thread on how to send/post cuttings without fucking them up?


i heard of a way that involves cutting a two litre coke bottle in half, putting the rockwool and clone into the bottom either pack the arse with more rockwool or dirt, then pop the top on and tape it up. make sure its well watered and post with parcelforce 24 hour delivery


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^^ thats how but add wet tissue not to wet just damp...


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i heard of a way that involves cutting a two litre coke bottle in half, putting the rockwool and clone into the bottom either pack the arse with more rockwool or dirt, then pop the top on and tape it up. make sure its well watered and post with parcelforce 24 hour delivery


Cool mate i heard somthing like that but ribena cartons lol was just wondering if there was a threead lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2011)

Glasgow rangers 12 points clear......hahahahahahahaha....neil lennon's a fuckin donkey!!! C.f.c.....catamite fiddlers crew


----------



## wiimb (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;OYj8bsRlCuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYj8bsRlCuI[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

cool kev were they from riu ppl good stuff


----------



## Beansly (Oct 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> anyone seen or know of a good thread on how to send/post cuttings without fucking them up?


 *How can I package clones for shipping when customs will not be involved?*

&#65533; &#65533; A while back a fellow member here @ OG shipped me some cuts that arrived in perfect condition. I took special note to the way they were packaged & have since had two other members succesfully send & receive cuts the same way, so I thought I'd share the idea. 

*You will need:* 1 - 20 oz. plastic bottle cut in half (you will use the end w/ the cap). 







2 - Cloning solution (I use Olivia's). 
3 - Rubbing alcohol (like a surgical operation , everything must be sterile). 
4 - Toilet paper. 
5 - Newspaper. 
6 - Masking tape. 
7 - Razor blade. 
8 - Thin piece of cardboard. 
9 - Plastic baggie. 
10 - Most important - Donor plant (mother). 

Re-cut your cuttings under water using a 45 degree angle cut. Soak a piece of toilet paper in the cloning solution & ring out until it's wet, but not dripping. Remove the cuttings from the water and place the cut ends together. Wrap the toilet paper around the cut ends of the cuttings. 








Place the cuttings in the open end of the plastic bottle and push through until the toilet paper comes out the cap end of the bottle. Wrap the toilet paper in newspaper. 







Take & cut the corner off a plastic baggie and wrap it around the newspaper to avoid the newspaper drying out while the cuts are in transit. Secure the baggie with a rubber band. 







Proceed to wrap the entire cap end in masking tape securing it to the neck of the bottle. 








Take a piece of masking tape and place completely around the open end of the bottle. It helps to secure the top if you cut the masking tape in about 4 or 5 places. 








Lightly mist the cuttings & put the thin piece of cardboard on the open end of the bottle. Secure with the masking tape that is already in place on the bottle. You now have a container that will protect your babies. Place the entire bottle in a Ziploc baggie. 








Wrap the entire bottle in bubble wrap, place in your shipping box, close & tape, label the package (of course w/ a fictitious name ), and it's off to your local post office. When your package is received, re-cut the cuttings & clone as normal. It took me 5 days to receive my cuts that were sent to me in this method & yet they still arrived in perfect condition. Hope this makes it a little easier for each of us to share each other's goodies. 







*Editors note...* 
This is a very nice method for packaging clones and shipping them when the package will *not* be traveling across international borders. IE: *Not past customs*. For times when packages are traveling past customs more anti scent measures will need to be taken. Oven bags in multiple layers, are a good way to contain the scent, but they must be combined with other precautions like wearing (and changing) gloves, not touching anything mj with the gloves as you place bagged bags into additional layers of oven bags. Not changing gloves or touching cuttings with the same gloves worn to bag the items, will completely defeat the purpose of the oven bags. *
*


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2011)

I know what Jim can't fix.

Pneumonia.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 29, 2011)

cool i get the idea now lol but mine are on jiffys iknow what to do now


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 29, 2011)

chop a tesco value orange juice bottle in the middle stick your rooted jiffy in the bottom , wrap plenty of damp tissue all around the jiffy to feed the roots stick the top on and seal the whole bottle in duct tape then just send it mate , thats how i recieve and send mine works everytime ...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2011)

any of you ugly fucks fell out of your wanking chariots yet or are you still having your sunday morning shuffle?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

Theres still holding there dicks hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2011)

don't forget you get an extra hours tug time today lads.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

lol don thanks for the reminder lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

been up n out to the sunday market , now im back , missus knows her role and is making a proper sunday roast in kitchen while i sit on here and talk bollocks to you lot lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

not all bad then mate lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> not all bad then mate lol


hahah not bad at all , just bought a brand new tent off market for 35 notes , just checked online and there going for cheapest £99 so got a bargain ... hows things with you m8 ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

proper bargain mate doin good pal ive put a update on mi last page if u on 40 posts per page if not it on second to last page...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> proper bargain mate doin good pal ive put a update on mi last page if u on 40 posts per page if not it on second to last page...


lookin now


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2011)

Mmmmm, really wouldn't mind a big plate of roast, while normally crap, i have a thing about pub roasts, mmmmmmm. Think the closest i'll get though will be a pizza from the shops.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2011)

i am officially retiring from punting, i cant cope with the bullshit and excuses anymore, came to the conclusion that my main reason for drinkin like a fuckin headcase was mainly down to the stress of doing it, robbing peter to pay paul. ive had enuff, im just gonna shift what ive got left and concentrate on growing, gonna farm out a few grows to friends and split it 50/50 and work out a perpetual. the gangster/villan life is over-rated, looks good in the films but ive been at it for way too long now and i'm looking forward to retirement and university.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds good Dura. I don't understand the idea of a stress filled life myself, my older brother is a prime example, following in my dads footsteps, work your arse off, pull 18 hour days, never get time to yourself, but hey, you get some money right. Myself, i want a glass and wood workshop, some vegetable patches, couple of dogs and cats, and just enjoy life 

I also understand now your frustration with ticks dura, good mate came over yesterday and after some smokes an whatnot, ended up wanting to take a half ounce away, now i'm getting the old bollocks of "well i'm waiting on money from jim" fuck off you cunt i sold it to you so you pay me, if i wanted to wait for my money to come in from jim i'd have split it up and sold it to him myself. what a nob. He's not getting any more ever again.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good Dura. I don't understand the idea of a stress filled life myself, my older brother is a prime example, following in my dads footsteps, work your arse off, pull 18 hour days, never get time to yourself, but hey, you get some money right. Myself, i want a glass and wood workshop, some vegetable patches, couple of dogs and cats, and just enjoy life
> 
> I also understand now your frustration with ticks dura, good mate came over yesterday and after some smokes an whatnot, ended up wanting to take a half ounce away, now i'm getting the old bollocks of "well i'm waiting on money from jim" fuck off you cunt i sold it to you so you pay me, if i wanted to wait for my money to come in from jim i'd have split it up and sold it to him myself. what a nob. He's not getting any more ever again.



fuck ticks only people who get ticks off me are people who would do me a tick , if you got no cash then dont buy any weed , if your waiting on cash thats cool , you can buy your weed once you get it !


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2011)

its the tick thats the issue, i dont stress about getting busted or anything like that because after a few years you dont even register those thoughts, you've sorted all that and just get on with it. even the tic on smoke isnt really a problem either because other than 1 or 2 notable exceptions i wont give anyone a tab of over £50, its the fuckin charlie that fucks it all up, ive got one bird that owes nearly 2 ton and because of a genuine medical problem she cant come over and give me it, but this doesnt matter a fuck to the guys i owe to. with the white it only takes 2 customers to be unavailable and thats my fuckin arse out the window. i only really started doing it because i was running around doing favours for people for no reward other than a thankyou line when i dropped gear off after that it was really only to cover my own intake, i did end up gettin more involved but i pulled away from that as i didnt want to be facing 5 or 6 years in jail if it went pete tong but for the last while it just felt as if i wasnt making any cash any was gettin constantly whined at, so fuck them all they can go elsewhere, ive done a lot of favours and very rarely did i ever get heavy or even nag so i dont owe any cunt a damn thing. i know if i put the effort into growing that i used for charlie dealing i'll make more money, have a relaxing, interesting and rewarding hobby and i wont have to live with constant stress. i think its been because ive been off the bozze for a bit tha my mind is seeing things more clearly as oopossed to just gettin smashed and ignoring it all. maybe if i chuck it i'll actually get a handle on my drinking and the good ship dura will sail in calmer waters.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 30, 2011)

dura72 said:


> its the tick thats the issue, i dont stress about getting busted or anything like that because after a few years you dont even register those thoughts, you've sorted all that and just get on with it. even the tic on smoke isnt really a problem either because other than 1 or 2 notable exceptions i wont give anyone a tab of over £50, its the fuckin charlie that fucks it all up, ive got one bird that owes nearly 2 ton and because of a genuine medical problem she cant come over and give me it, but this doesnt matter a fuck to the guys i owe to. with the white it only takes 2 customers to be unavailable and thats my fuckin arse out the window. i only really started doing it because i was running around doing favours for people for no reward other than a thankyou line when i dropped gear off after that it was really only to cover my own intake, i did end up gettin more involved but i pulled away from that as i didnt want to be facing 5 or 6 years in jail if it went pete tong but for the last while it just felt as if i wasnt making any cash any was gettin constantly whined at, so fuck them all they can go elsewhere, ive done a lot of favours and very rarely did i ever get heavy or even nag so i dont owe any cunt a damn thing. i know if i put the effort into growing that i used for charlie dealing i'll make more money, have a relaxing, interesting and rewarding hobby and i wont have to live with constant stress. i think its been because ive been off the bozze for a bit tha my mind is seeing things more clearly as oopossed to just gettin smashed and ignoring it all. maybe if i chuck it i'll actually get a handle on my drinking and the good ship dura will sail in calmer waters.


I stepped back a few years ago when my 3rd daughter was born and haven't looked back since, much easier just doing the weed even the guy that used to bring all the posh down from up north has stepped back and is now doing the ganja and as for tick fuck that if you want tick go and speak to someone else because their wasting their breath and my time by asking me!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2011)

R.I.P Jimmy Savile.

A man who went through more tracksuits than a Scouser with bowel cancer.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2011)

Halloween - speed dating for agrophobic paedophiles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

afternoon miscreants. anyone know where to get some decent sized buckets for DWC, not brand ones already made for it. what did you get for yours dura?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon miscreants. anyone know where to get some decent sized buckets for DWC, not brand ones already made for it. what did you get for yours dura?


e-bay auction mate, £36 for 4 buckets wae net pot and the air ump, air line and airstone. not great quality but there working well. think they were retailing for around £80 normally.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

can't be vexed at that like fella. cheers


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 31, 2011)

I know how you feel dura, i lent a good mate of mine a nice bit of money to help him get back on his feet but him and a couple others ended up getting robbed for it and everything else they had. i know he would pay if he had it but hes broke.
Sticky Sticky Situations :\


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2011)

U can get real good DWC with the net pots built into the lid. Alot stronger when growing big, bushy fuckers. They cost me 20 sheets per bucket


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> I know how you feel dura, i lent a good mate of mine a nice bit of money to help him get back on his feet but him and a couple others ended up getting robbed for it and everything else they had. i know he would pay if he had it but hes broke.
> Sticky Sticky Situations :\


Get him out grafting to make the money back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U can get real good DWC with the net pots built into the lid. Alot stronger when growing big, bushy fuckers. They cost me 20 sheets per bucket


got a link for me there billy?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, stability with the net pot can often be an issue but is easily overcome. I'd personally just build it myself. Then you end up with stuff lying around that can prove handy, i had a sudden requirement to get a clone going, so i just stuck some spare aluminium tape around a 2L coke bottle, hacked the top off and stuck a net pot on top  Spare bits and pieces are always handy to have around i say.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

A black man is walking past a lake when he sees a chinese man skimming stones on the lake. The black man walks over and asks the chinese man what he is doing. The chinese man says that the lake is magical and, that if you skim a stone on the water, the lake will say out the name of your ancestors. The black man is sceptical and asks the chinese man to prove it, so he picks up a stone and skims it on the water, as the stone bounces the lake says, "wing, wong, wah", the black man say's "that is amazing, do it again!", the chinese man skims another stone and this time the lake says, "ping, pong, po". mThe black man says that he wants to have a go and picks up a stone. He skims the stone and the lake says, "Chim, pan, zee!", the black man gets annoyed and picks up another stone, he skims it, and again the lake says, "Chim, pan, zee!". The black man really loses his temper and picks up a huge rock, he throws it as hard as he can into the lake, and the lake says, "Bab, boooon!".


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2011)

Just type in oxypot Don on fleebay. I us Somhydro. Guys name is lee. If u buy from the just say ure Scottish Billys mate and u will get a discount


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just type in oxypot Don on fleebay. I us Somhydro. Guys name is lee. If u buy from the just say ure Scottish Billys mate and u will get a discount


awrite scrote itch. did u get sorted at the weekend?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-site-oxypot-dwc-bubblers-/260879958506?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cbda841ea#ht_658wt_932
quite fancy one o these. reckon it would be good to bring on seeds/clones before transplanting into separate buckets. what you think? anyone see any probs before i buy one.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2011)

Im rough as fuck. Blues, swedties, and a serious amount of sniff all washed back with loads of whiskeywhiskey


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

sweeties? ??? at your age, christ man ye deserve everything ye get ya nut job. those things are for the kiddies, after a certain age their just pain and misery.....fuckin feel like toppin yourself two days afterwards.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2011)

2 days later. Feel ready now. I was at the Arches. Need some disco biscuits. First time in 5 years


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 2 days later. Feel ready now. I was at the Arches. Need some disco biscuits. First time in 5 years


Smash em into you their all good, i'm more of a mdma crystal man myself fucking loves it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

Those look fine for vegging 4 small plants, but depending on your size, i'd advise gluing in a large plastic cross or such to keep all roots to their own plant, will avoid having to use additives and such to deal with dead roots. Would be fine for a few weeks veg though i'd have thought.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2011)

They were trippy as fuck. They is certainly none or trace of mdma in swedgers now. Hence the reason i paid 1 pound a pop. Grafter bout 80 of them at the Arches for a tenner a go


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Those look fine for vegging 4 small plants, but depending on your size, i'd advise gluing in a large plastic cross or such to keep all roots to their own plant, will avoid having to use additives and such to deal with dead roots. Would be fine for a few weeks veg though i'd have thought.


i was actually thinking about separating the roots too, i'd only be using it to pop the seeds and maybe give them a head start on vegging under a cfl while my other chamber would finishing off the flowering, it'd probably mean the could almost go straight into flowering, maybe give them a week of vegging under the big light though,just to bush them and acclimatize them and get over any shock.its not exactly perpetual but it cuts down time between harvests. i wouldnt want too many plants on the go at any one time just in case Dixon of Dock Green makes a house call again


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They were trippy as fuck. They is certainly none or trace of mdma in swedgers now. Hence the reason i paid 1 pound a pop. Grafter bout 80 of them at the Arches for a tenner a go


Probably full of ketamine then still good though


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

so whats the plan for the nite then bill, are you and your comedown/ hangover just gonna curl up in front o the telly and knock a few out to your homo-erotic porn collection?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone seen Humboldt County? I really dig the film.


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

Quick question fruitcakes.......Im planning on putting a dr90 in a shed in my garden, ive allready buried a cable leading to it but was wondering.... will i need to insulate the roof? im bang in the middle of london so theres a chopper out pretty much every night, it will be either a 400w or 600w dual spec lamp??


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

I say yes for safeties sake. Those copters appear to be able to spot near anything. So either play so safe htye can't put anyting on you to obtain a warrant, or yeah, insulate because why take the risk  Slightly relevent kinda, but a couple of years ago, a house just a few meters up from work was busted and they found near a million quids worth, they were usted becaue people tarted asking questions when every house had inches o snow on it' roof an this one had a dripping clean roof


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

By the way, i highly recommend these for hydro

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tetra-TetraTec-APS150-Air-Pump/dp/B002X93UOE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320093503&sr=8-3

Very good price, very good acoustics and all of mine have been working flawlessly. One of those with a shitty old utterly clogged up airstones is what produces my normal scrogs.


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

Fair one tt.....what do ya reckon i should insulate it with?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

No idea to be honest. A quick google search for attic/loft grow insulation should do the trick


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

Im already on it mate... looking at 3 inch thick rockwool with a shiny silver surface on 1 side, seems like a good choice considering the reflective surface aswell.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

It's the reflection of infra red rays that you want to be aiming at deflecting.


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive never grown in a tent... does anybody know how many plants would go nicely in a DR90?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

I reckon 90x90cm should do you 4 nice plants, just don't let em get too bushy.


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea tt thats what im just trying to find out about these sheets it says there flame retardent so im assuming its a fire blanket type top that should take care of any IR


----------



## W Dragon (Oct 31, 2011)

hey guys hope evry1s good, been a while since i been in but i've been lurking away in the background and getting me new growroom underway (attic) been a nightmare so far but when isn't it lol

@rainz at the mo mate b n q got a sale on £3 a roll of 200ml carbon zero insulation, they also stock 1000gauge damp proofing membrane (thick black poly) £40 a massive roll and they also stock a product called thermal blanket £10 a roll which is only a couple of mil thick but has the thermal insulation value equivalent of 3inches of polystyrene so overlapped and taped seems should create quite a thermal barrier with just a layer or 2 to be safe.
thats what i put up in my attic so i'll be hoping it does the job lol


----------



## treklane (Oct 31, 2011)

irish member here and was paying 400 euro for a bad o full of glass and some kind of spray....its goin crazy over here.know itsa uk post but were close neighbours.
got sick of the shit in july so i set up a grow room in my new house.its a nice size 8x8x6.on a recent vist to the dam i stocked up on some barneys farm seeds. at min im 2 weeks into flowering using a 600 hps.the strain is blue cheese im a newbi to this.......plants are very healthy and around 16inch tall approx.is it safe to prune off the big fan leaves now.....
had a few outdoor grws in past unsucessful thou
would love some advice please new also to rollitup but very happy with what i read so far very helpfull


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2011)

rainz said:


> Ive never grown in a tent... does anybody know how many plants would go nicely in a DR90?


my mates got the same tent, 4 is the max although he usually does 3 and tends to lollypop( fuck knows why, he heard it from this fuckin spaz and he follows his style, ive told him its a fuckin waste of time and he always yeilds less than me but .....sum people just cant be told!)and i'd prune them a bit during flower and id use Kingspan as insulation, thats whats used in the building trade, expanded polystyrene with a reflective surface on one side, comes in a range of thicknesses


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice one fellas gona jump on it tomorow get it all fitted out, im probably gona make some vents in the bottom of the shed to allow the cold air in, and with how cold its getting im hoping that will reduce the risk of it the temps being much different inside the shed, i might decide to vent out of the shed and into the bushes lol that will fuck with chopper.... the burning bush lol


----------



## rainz (Oct 31, 2011)

@W Dragon..... gona give that thermal blanket a go, i wont lose much headroom then either. cheers pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

thought they needed more than just an ir signal to get a warrant like evidence your punting n that?

alreet dragon fella, been a while. you good? 

i'm rough as fuck the day. toon smashed the fuckin granny out of stoke last night.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 1, 2011)

hey guys not been around much how r ya!

issues poeples to save me posting here heres the link cant be arsed upping all the images agaain
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/482534-messed-up-plant-getting-worried.html#post6553953

SO i think me cloans are doing well they came in bloody coco menna be rockwool cube
so bought 50 litres of canna coco and canna coco A and B nutes gunna buy boost next week made a little grow box out of a a ntique chest me nan left me i kinda feel bad but its foa good couse yeh?



ther looking ok rite? was gunna leave em in ther on 18-6 till me others die or crop was thinkin 2 weeks til harvest them first 3 but i think ther dieing hopefully i can sort em out fyi see link above


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

grow box out of an antique family heirloom eh, better than it just sitting there. they look fine man, little overfed but they'll be fine. ease the nutes back in gently


----------



## UKHG (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> grow box out of an antique family heirloom eh, better than it just sitting there. they look fine man, little overfed but they'll be fine. ease the nutes back in gently


they wer like that wen i got them i been feeding them ph 6.0 water as they say 6.0 is good for coco only started with nutes day befor lst nite and i can see the boost already!

hopefully they wont end up like this
View attachment 1865433View attachment 1865434View attachment 1865435


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hhah aye i was having a look at that thread they look a bit scorched eh. we've all done it at some point though.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 1, 2011)

just pulled the one on the left the buds are real solid and had only 10 days left soso SO fukin wounded oh well trail and error mate it may even be the strain fuk knows oh well kali mist gig

just cropped the 2 and tbh im pretty damn impressed



2 plants


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 1, 2011)

Bet your not as rough as me Don. I reckon im fucked till thurs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

aye i didn't have the extra's you had  tho i'm usually better the day after when i've had them. a straight hangover kills me these days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

UKRG said:


> just pulled the one on the left the buds are real solid and had only 10 days left soso SO fukin wounded oh well trail and error mate it may even be the strain fuk knows oh well kali mist gig
> 
> just cropped the 2 and tbh im pretty damn impressed
> 
> ...


 doesn't look too bad man. nice lump for crimbo


----------



## UKHG (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doesn't look too bad man. nice lump for crimbo



yeh theres stil the third one way behing but she gunna be huge il nuture her she will be ready for xmas JUST b4


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 1, 2011)

Heavy under pressure. lol Im wobbling about. Had to rattle a few scoobys. Everytime I start to doze off some cunt phones me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

turn it off then hahah


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 1, 2011)

SO whos all up for the uk scrog,aqua farm off,1 plant monster billy?still up for it,who else?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2011)

Well i've got one vegging at the moment, kinda an aquafarm  but it's not gonna be too large due to time constraints.

Oh ya cunting bollocks, thought something had gone wrong with my hps for a second, then realized clocks have changed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Harvest pic for you guys an gals






More in my thread!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks good, nice and dense, and lots!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks mate its the livers and a blue cheese


----------



## UKHG (Nov 1, 2011)

mine look SHIT compared to them beuties 
BUT
my 1st time
shit strain
1 word------------------LESSON
and it has been learned good strains from now on


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 2, 2011)

sup ladies quite in here aint it :/


----------



## UKHG (Nov 2, 2011)

yeh otb everyone must be getting stoned


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 2, 2011)

Hah now u said that i just noticed i only come here when i have no weed lol , bastards.


----------



## JACQO (Nov 2, 2011)

i was raided sunday 30th oct all my bbys dead  scrum police are i grow for myself no1 else got off with a caution but all my bbys dead miss them soo much think it was electric company im with E-on so if any of u lot are b carfull i think they grassed me up even thou i pay for my bills now im down £2000 in lights an my custom built room  im guitted..


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2011)

JACQO said:


> i was raided sunday 30th oct all my bbys dead  scrum police are i grow for myself no1 else got off with a caution but all my bbys dead miss them soo much think it was electric company im with E-on so if any of u lot are b carfull i think they grassed me up even thou i pay for my bills now im down £2000 in lights an my custom built room  im guitted..


how many did you have goin and what stage were they at? i got busted in march, i had 8 though one was dead, id just put my car thru a wall and had a pocket of valium so the fuckers got a warrant and raided my flat. i lost a full tent set up, probably around £400 .


----------



## rainz (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel sorry for the pair of you..... hopefully i dont get done when i start my shed op. How did you manage to smash your motor up dura?


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> No experience because i've never used it


this stuff is nasty m8 oxy plus .. make sure you are careful when you use it .. wear gloves or something lol
just opening the bottle of that shit, the fumes will make the top layer of skin on your hands turn white and it burns like fuck
but does not lasting damage, its like having your hands pepper sprayed lol 
baring that in mind, it works well as a mild bleach to clean shit up and remove algae , and adds oxygen to water


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

This is something i've always wondered

Would you or would you not accept a police caution?

If the police came into my house and destoryed all my grow kit and gave me a caution, i would take them to court for destruction of property. It doesn't matter if cannabis is illegal, until there is valid proof that the act of growing is not legal such as with a license, then it is uterly against the law for the police to do as they do. I'd personally take em to court, get em done for destruction of property, get my compensation and then just use some of it to pay off the £100 court fine for growing pot. The police do not hold the authority to be judge and jury, if they find you growing, that grow is evidence, it does not get destroyed or taken from you until guilt is proven by a court of law.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 2, 2011)

loads of updates Peeps
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

what thread is this..lol.. im high


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

This is that little corner of heaven....WHERE YER NOT WELCOME YOU SHLAGGGG!

Afternoon doc  i'm just finished from work so i'm installing battlefield 3 and getting ready to get some cheese on the go


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2011)

the obvious truth


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

hey tipsy. i just started work.rrrrrr morning here.. gorgeous sunrise over the NORTH CASCADE mountain range in Washington state, the Pacific Northwest.lol
whats battelfield 3 tipsy? have a relaxing evening you lucky shlagggg!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2011)

rainz said:


> I feel sorry for the pair of you..... hopefully i dont get done when i start my shed op. How did you manage to smash your motor up dura?


 drunk, ploughed into a wall. the cops dragged me out; semi consious. then searched me and found a bag of blues and got a warrant on the strength of it. just one of those things.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> This is something i've always wondered
> 
> Would you or would you not accept a police caution?
> 
> If the police came into my house and destoryed all my grow kit and gave me a caution, i would take them to court for destruction of property. It doesn't matter if cannabis is illegal, until there is valid proof that the act of growing is not legal such as with a license, then it is uterly against the law for the police to do as they do. I'd personally take em to court, get em done for destruction of property, get my compensation and then just use some of it to pay off the £100 court fine for growing pot. The police do not hold the authority to be judge and jury, if they find you growing, that grow is evidence, it does not get destroyed or taken from you until guilt is proven by a court of law.


interesting point mate. not sure exactly, our laws are slightly different up here but im the sort of twisted cunt that would try sumthing ;like that.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

Indeed, i'd try it just to fuck with the policemen. I ove getting htem worked up and edgy. Best way to do it is just but into a random police stop/conversation etc and just get a phone out and start filming this completely irrelevent situation, get's em well edgy 

And Doc, when i looked at the PNW earlier, i got heavily confused by Washington State, Washington is the other side of the conutry you stupid map. what are you playing at! You never know though, maybe i'll build a boat and sail down to america  I was wondering lately about the concept of going to Canada under the pretence of an assylum seeker  My argument being that i will not pay taxes which are used to kill innocent civilians all over the world be it Libya or Iraq etc, so i cannot return to my home country due to fear of persecution and imprisonment


----------



## JACQO (Nov 2, 2011)

i had 12 plants to in full bud in concervirtry an then 5 ready to go into flower in my veg room with a 4ft t5 cfls an t5 tubes an 5 others even thou they took the dead cuts as sum aswell got done for 15 plants i was like they produce 2oz bone dry bud each lol an i smoke a oz a week that how i got off with caution but it sucks miss my bbys an i gota let it cool off abit.. i had in my main flower room 2 4ft t5s and a 600w spunkik 2 was a proper amazzing set up had aircon the lot in a space of 4.9ft by 7ft input fans temp reg carbon filtres  but yea had the lot my tangerine dream my hypnotic, cole train, cheese, jedie kush and thunderbud  im sooo gutted depreessed without my bbys feels like im walking wround with no balls or sumthing


----------



## JACQO (Nov 2, 2011)

did you have to move dura72??? cause iv taken on morgage for my mum and now she quite firm i cant grow again police gave her a caution too for me growing in my room dikeads police are by me....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

TISPY
say what? lol... arent you going to be a ski bum in Canada this winter and then back pack the Pacific Crest Trail down to California.
When you get to Washington state let me know and we can meet up on the PCT trail and i will bring a bunch of weed and food for you as you will be in need of restocking your back pack im sure.happy trails!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2011)

i had the basic tent and told them i smoke a half oz a week i think. 150 hrs comm service, 18 month driving ban, years probation. not considering.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2011)

JACQO said:


> did you have to move dura72??? cause iv taken on morgage for my mum and now she quite firm i cant grow again police gave her a caution too for me growing in my room dikeads police are by me....


no mate still in the same house but i dont grow in my own house anymore.


----------



## JACQO (Nov 2, 2011)

took me 2yrs to get my set up soo pissed off my bud was not comparred by anything in this country lol but was all for me n now iv got my seeds still lol dikeads didnt find them in search lol an left me weed on my floor an in jars but still. even left me pots an batshit soo guess they dont know that lol and the shit the fuzz was coming up with lol was funny... allready got my next set up in my head but not too sure now i live next door to a copper like he didnt know shit but will now... gota move i guess


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> TISPY
> say what? lol... arent you going to be a ski bum in Canada this winter and then back pack the Pacific Crest Trail down to California.
> When you get to Washington state let me know and we can meet up on the PCT trail and i will bring a bunch of weed and food for you as you will be in need of restocking your back pack im sure.happy trails!


Haha, sounds good. I've no idea what my plans are after the ski season ends, certainly don't see much point in staying in Whistler as i'm not a mountain biker so yeah, chances are i'll get creative and see what can be achieved. I havn't been on holiday in about 6 years so i'm quite excited just to have some fun.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 2, 2011)

Jac mate you live next to the polic and you dont know how you got caught mate lol??????


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 2, 2011)

where'd the riff raff come from :S


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2011)

evening all how are we all?

just had some shit news, gotta start packing the grow up and find a new flat for jan 1st because of all the problems with our downstairs neighbour us and downstairs have both been sent eviction letters(them being aresehole neighbours not us)but on the bright side i get to start afresh with a new grow space some new equipment possibly and my new seeds when we find a new place


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 2, 2011)

gotta look on the bright side bud hope it all comes together for u tho


----------



## finchyfinch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like a fucked up week all round  hope you all get back to normal soon and live happily ever after =D hahaha.
i was wondering earlier about peoples different tolerance levels and how much it would take for you to be "high", for me a true 
8th of dank will settle me for a nice wile but i know alot of people who can smoke all day and never get the same buzz. how is it for you lot?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> evening all how are we all?
> 
> just had some shit news, gotta start packing the grow up and find a new flat for jan 1st because of all the problems with our downstairs neighbour us and downstairs have both been sent eviction letters(them being aresehole neighbours not us)but on the bright side i get to start afresh with a new grow space some new equipment possibly and my new seeds when we find a new place


Lol, good effort


----------



## finchyfinch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like a fucked up week all round  hope you all get back to normal soon and live happily ever after =D hahaha.
i was wondering earlier about peoples different tolerance levels and how much it would take for you to be "high", for me a true 8th of dank will settle me for a nice wile but i know alot of people who can smoke all day and never get the same buzz. how is it for you lot?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

Smoking a joint is not too far off the buzz i get smoking a cigarette. Looking forward to a mandatory 6 month break, well not break, it's British Columbia, but i won't have money to buy too much


----------



## finchyfinch (Nov 2, 2011)

lool your just like alot of my mates, i know one Iranian girl who would smoke and drink the biggest and best into a coffin but she seems constantly depressed because of it  
hopefully when you get back you'll have a nice set of virgin lungs again XD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a lightweight. Good size Bong and I'm spannered. 

City v villareal predictions???


----------



## finchyfinch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd say city 2 -1 Aguero ,Dzeko if there playing lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 2, 2011)

Whats getting high again ? jesus hate it when "were having a smoke" rest of the mother fuckers falling asleep and im still going like nothings happening -.- drives me insane


----------



## finchyfinch (Nov 2, 2011)

can you cure in plastic?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha, tell me about it. I guess i was my own downfall on my 21st. Everyone had arrived, all having some beers in the flat before we headed out, me being me pulled out a joint, took me a couple of hours to get em outta the door, brother was sat sideways on a chair with no arms and passed out backwards onto the kitchen floor. Got to the first pub, had 1 pint and they all wanted to get to bed. Spent my 21st birthday in my attic alone getting mashed 

Curing is simply a process, it can be done with anything if they can be made airtight. However plastic and other materials will seep their odour into things. There's a reason i enjoy bottled beer so much more than a can even if poured into the same glass. You might be able to do it on very good quality food or medical grade plastic containers, but for the price you might as well be buying big mason jars.


----------



## Griffta (Nov 2, 2011)

watching banged up abroad, stupid bitch trying to smuggle smack in her shoes. twat


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to extend an invite to the poms to possibly get some free seeds.
All jokes aside it would be great if we could get more people participating 

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/483210-create-strain-contest.html

Cheers, Jimmy


----------



## del66666 (Nov 3, 2011)

couple of pics for you peeps........


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi guys what you think week 5 of flower any guesses when they will be ripe by the way there are 2 strains top 2 pics are one and the bottom pic is the other


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 3, 2011)

what strain 007?lookin good dura


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> couple of pics for you peeps........


Nice buds. What is it?


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Nov 3, 2011)

idk lol the crystally one smells of cat piss and skunk the not so crstally one smells like a woodey fruity smell and seems to be getting very big individual calaxys


----------



## JACQO (Nov 3, 2011)

na gaztoth i dont think it was him accross road think it was electric company im with. but gona give it abit b4 i start again 4 diff strains with mums an clones in diff stages like.. but yeah need start saving again lol not gona go asbig this time just under 900w for the lot shudnt need aircon then lol but yea be back growing soon miss it like iv lost a arm. hate not growing really shit miss going in n checkin on girls


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 3, 2011)

what kind of elecy were you running jac


----------



## Dukez (Nov 3, 2011)

at the moment im payin 300 pound for a ounce of nice weed like cheese, amnesia, lemon can get dutch for alot cheaper but i love cheese, i know ppl sellin 1.5g for 25 pound its gettin silly with the prices nowadays i remember ounces for 120 an it was always high......... nice pics lads sum fat buds there!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 3, 2011)

afternoon ladys how we all today just been fucking around with my cab n updating , and yup i did too many plants again run outta room so started a 2nd cab lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 3, 2011)

anyone here ever tried making tea with trim ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

the recipe your after is called bhang  indian drink but you can skip a lot of the spices.


*Bhang Recipe*
from _Flavors Of India_, by Shanta Nimbark Sacharoff

2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala [a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamon]
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar

Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save. Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibers and nut meal. Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk. Chill, serve, and enjoy.


aye aye an ounce of ganja for tea  i often make weed milk and about a half 8th to a pint is more than enough to batter you for hours


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

full power 24 hour no toilet no shower. BOOOOOOOOM 

[youtube]yEhXjnoGriI[/youtube]


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 3, 2011)

yes ! got slighty stoned scrapping the grinders for an hour was worth it in the end  ta for receipe don but seems like too much hastle for me plus lack of strainers doesnt help.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

Dukez said:


> at the moment im payin 300 pound for a ounce of nice weed like cheese, amnesia, lemon can get dutch for alot cheaper but i love cheese, i know ppl sellin 1.5g for 25 pound its gettin silly with the prices nowadays i remember ounces for 120 an it was always high......... nice pics lads sum fat buds there!


And where is that? I need to move my product to where you are.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2011)

Am i the only one thinking they look like they're in the process of starving to death or some such? I see many many very yellow leaves. and that looks like no overfeeding yellowing to me.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 3, 2011)

thought u ment the indians lol had me tripped for ages haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

hahahahahah good one. aye they could do with a dose of grow nutes or something with some nitrogen in for sure.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2011)

4 weeks sober. not killed anyone yet........strange.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2011)

I keep telling myself "next week you'll start"

Ffs.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 3, 2011)

alrite ttt hows shit m8? been cooking anything nice recently? did u ever do that breakfast quiche or was it just a stoned dream lol

i been all good geezer same old shit, what ya growing at the mo then?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2011)

any of you gents got a spare bubblebag kicking around you wanna sell me? ive never tried to make hash before, i usually just launch the leaves but i thought id give it a shot but fuck paying £60 for bags.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 3, 2011)

dura72 said:


> any of you gents got a spare bubblebag kicking around you wanna sell me? ive never tried to make hash before, i usually just launch the leaves but i thought id give it a shot but fuck paying £60 for bags.


fucking el dura gets some gumby made then its the nuts m8 and soooooo fucking easy u want me to chuck up a youtube link? ya dont need no bags just ice,buckets n some hose to siphon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

have a go at gumby, takes a couple of days as opposed to an hour though. ive got a few spare bags i never use cos i only use the biggest and the smallest, to catch everything in a oner. if you want them your welcome to them but you kind of need those two really if you want to catch all the different sizes. you could still get a decent lump out of the next bag up from the smallest if that makes any sense. baked


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2011)

i mite give u a shout then don and also have a shot at the gumby method, ive seen it on youtube before but it was a while ago, chuck up a link then sambo.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DrhGNxUgFHcc

this is the best i think m8 but they wont you to sign in???


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2011)

Gumby is DEAD simple, just takes a while. You basically do exactly as you would bubble up until the filtering part. simplest way i coudl say is....

Well essentially, you leave your mixture in the bucket having removed ice and squeezed plant matter (collect with a sieve) then leave your bucket say 8 hours, siphon off most of the water into the bath with a piece of hosepie or similar. Put remainder into a big glass jar such as a curing jar, give the bucket a quick dash of water, get the last out like.

Then jsut against leave jar for say 6 hours, you'll see the stuff settling on the bottom, then just use a piece of DWC airhose to siphon the majority of the water off slowly, then jsut wash teh rest out very gently onto a plate or mirror etc and allow to evaporate. Scrape up with a knife etc. 

It takes a whole day, but you get lovely hash and it's not difficult in any form. All the stories say to use a drill with paint mixer attatchment. I used to use that then was told to try just using a wooden spoon etc, i got very very good results doing it by hand, a tad tiring doing the third wash but a nice haul 

Howdy sambosa, the breakfast quiche has yet to come to fruition, it's still in the pipeline eventually. I want to learn to make real hash brown bights to pop in it instead of just buying some supermarket crap. Next one i fancy is seasoned grilled chicken with mango and apricot, but of fruity flavour! Yeah! The owner of the busienss is shite at getting me ingredients though, so who knows.I can but dream.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Next one i fancy is seasoned grilled chicken with mango and apricot, but of fruity flavour!


i made a grilled chicken with mango and apricot a few weeks back served with rice it was well niiiiiice if i do say so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

well like i say dura i havent used them since i bought them so if you want them just shoot me a pm n i'll flog them in the post. nee skin off my chicken man


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2011)

waterfarm came today.... hydro time !


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DrhGNxUgFHcc
> 
> this is the best i think m8 but they wont you to sign in???


thanks for that mate thats what ive been lookin for


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> waterfarm came today.... hydro time !


double nutes m8 worked well with the cocoa lmao how ya doing neways oldboy? hows the new job?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> double nutes m8 worked well with the cocoa lmao how ya doing neways oldboy? hows the new job?


haha triple might be better with a double dose of pk 13/14  im good mate hows things with you ? got a few plans for the new year to make sum pennies but ill talk to ya some other time bout them  
Jobs going well , tired as fuck and struggling to wake up in mornings but will all be worth it come payday lol , watched tin tin in 3d last night at cinema after smoking a massive psycosis joint ... i think it really added to the viewing experiance lmao !!


----------



## lozac123 (Nov 3, 2011)

it looks brilliant that gumby method!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2011)

Long, but fairly simple and effective.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> waterfarm came today.... hydro time !


Was it the waterfarm or aquafarm u got m8?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Was it the waterfarm or aquafarm u got m8?


its the waterfarm mate slightly smaller than the aquafarm (30 x 30cm)


----------



## bradysoft (Nov 3, 2011)

frosty jack and big bud


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like my women how I like my shoes.

Tied up, broken in and eight and a half.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 4, 2011)

looks good brad


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 4, 2011)

fucking cunting shop! didnt have any half bottles of vod last night so i done the sensible thing and got a full bottle lol woke up with me ps3 headset still on me head, spew bucket by me side and a half eaten sausage n egg sarnie on top of me keyboard arrrrghhhh gonna spew i again i think.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

Hahaha quiet Thursday night in eh. Irn bru stat!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahaha quiet Thursday night in eh. Irn bru stat!


fucking rough m8, that cheap vod gives a minging hangover not that i ever drink the good shit lol

loving the trim box right now lol never fails ya when needed a joint n long run out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't face a smoke when I'm that rough like. Insta whitey. 

Zoppa and back to your pit?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can't face a smoke when I'm that rough like. Insta whitey.
> 
> Zoppa and back to your pit?


nar m8 that getting up at 9am was the latest ive got up in months im a lazy fuck and allergic to the W word lol but never been 1 for laying in bed all day or getting up mid afternoon.

need food tho..............

hows ya diet going geezer?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

aye i'm the same come rain shine or death delaing hangover i'm up at half 7 unless ive been at the sniff till all hours. then i'm comatose till the zoppa's wear off. had a bender on it last week without the zoppas n was up till half 6. body can't cope with that shit no more. 

diets been off this last ferw weeks been drinking again but havent put a load back on. am fuckin brassic this month with not having owt coming off and xmas presents n stuff so i'm just going to hermit it this month n hit the gym should put me in good shape to get fat over xmas again 

you good?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm the same come rain shine or death delaing hangover i'm up at half 7 unless ive been at the sniff till all hours. then i'm comatose till the zoppa's wear off. had a bender on it last week without the zoppas n was up till half 6. body can't cope with that shit no more.
> 
> diets been off this last ferw weeks been drinking again but havent put a load back on. am fuckin brassic this month with not having owt coming off and xmas presents n stuff so i'm just going to hermit it this month n hit the gym should put me in good shape to get fat over xmas again
> 
> you good?


im all good m8 skint as fuck likewise tho, does me nut in only chopped 2wk ago but all gone, oct is a cunt for birthdays in me family then xmas presents 2month later lol 

i been pretty good not drinking as much but puffs all gone now so no doubt the booze intake will increase, gave up on the weight n diet when i found out bout the new baby trapped for life now lol jaccamos for me lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

well thats the housekeeping done, chamber wiped and sorted. reservoirs all emptied, cleaned and re-refilled. this is the first full strength feed they've had. Did a small precaution Dutch Master spray. all plants between 3 and 4 foot in height, lot of bud sites, main colas putting on weight. white hairs galore. nice green colour through-out. very happy chappy. 3 or 4 weeks to go, plants are 4 weeks in flower on saturday. try and get a few pics up soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> im all good m8 skint as fuck likewise tho, does me nut in only chopped 2wk ago but all gone, oct is a cunt for birthdays in me family then xmas presents 2month later lol
> i been pretty good not drinking as much but puffs all gone now so no doubt the booze intake will increase, gave up on the weight n diet when i found out bout the new baby trapped for life now lol jaccamos for me lol


 congrats on the new bairn fella, i think ?! it'll be reet man. just means another tent eh haaha fuck your weight. lifes for living. me n me mates have got a bet on who's going to get gout first ffs.


dura72 said:


> well thats the housekeeping done, chamber wiped and sorted. reservoirs all emptied, cleaned and re-refilled. this is the first full strength feed they've had. Did a small precaution Dutch Master spray. all plants between 3 and 4 foot in height, lot of bud sites, main colas putting on weight. white hairs galore. nice green colour through-out. very happy chappy. 3 or 4 weeks to go, plants are 4 weeks in flower on saturday. try and get a few pics up soon.


 sounds like this DWC is the fucking bollocks fella. can't wait to get cracked on again meself.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> congrats on the new bairn fella, i think ?! it'll be reet man. just means another tent eh haaha fuck your weight. lifes for living. me n me mates have got a bet on who's going to get gout first ffs.
> 
> sounds like this DWC is the fucking bollocks fella. can't wait to get cracked on again meself.


 i'll tell you mate, i'll never go back to soil unless its a wee experiment. dwc is fuckin idiot proof and its growth rate is fantastic. less hassle too. it too early tae guess yeild but the plants are way ahead of any other grow ive done. quite excited!!


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 4, 2011)

Just bought some coco a&b, I'm so confused. I'm about to give them their first feed but I'm not sure about the ratio between a&b. 
I.e. say I want to give them 2ml per 4L of a&b does that mean I give them 2ml of a and 2ml of b or half of both 

Please help! :S


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Means you give'em 2ml from a and 2ml from b. Its still only 2ml total your feeding your plants, certain elements within nutes cant be stored together which is why they come in two part or even 3 parts.


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Means you give'em 2ml from a and 2ml from b. Its still only 2ml total your feeding your plants, certain elements within nutes cant be stored together which is why they come in two part or even 3 parts.


 Cheers!  I thought so, the guy in Growell said the opposite, I thought he might be mistaken but I had to be sure. thanks again buddy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Whenever ive used two part nutes (sensi, plant magic) its always the same ratio for a/b that makes up the total mls. Canna might do things different but cant see it, to be sure might wanna ask in the canna thread on the boards that lot will know.


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 4, 2011)

Will do man, thanks again.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

new up[date on mi thread growers...enjoy...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2011)

richmondduke said:


> my stuff is ready to give out it is a new look of marijuana any interested contact me via email [email protected]





richmondduke said:


> hello contact us for you good stuff marijuana and other research chemicals we will provide you with price list our email [email protected] or [email protected]


 hahahah your engrish werry good 

get on it kev


----------



## Beansly (Nov 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i'll tell you mate, i'll never go back to soil unless its a wee experiment. dwc is fuckin idiot proof and its growth rate is fantastic. less hassle too. it too early tae guess yeild but the plants are way ahead of any other grow ive done. quite excited!!


 Morning you dusty old cunt. Idiot proof would be the way to go in your case. 
I hear you're bored to tears deezy. I'd be too shit. I mean if you're not getting shitfaced in Scotland then what the hell are you doing there?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

How many DWC pots you got going dura? Have you thought about buying or building a setup that uses a central reservoir and controller tank? those are the bollocks for convenience and such, although does mean you either grow 1 strain or ones that require similar nutes. Saying that, i've got 4 strains going in my autopots and they all seem happy other than the BSB which could use a touch more nutes, might give it a gentle top feed tomorrow.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

afternoon beansly. we dram up insults for the ugly and brain dead. congratulation, you qualify on both counts!!! tbh honest mate your bloody right, scotlands a very beautiful country but at this time of year if u cant drink or drive its desperately boring if ur stuck in the house. ah well chrimbos cumin soon.
ive got 4 tip , im very limited on space right now but for my next grow i was thinkin about what your talkin about, need to extend the chamber though.. have u got a link to the sort of thing your talking about, is that Rdwc by the way?. id probably just stick to similar starins and if one was lookin abit needy i'd probably use seaweed foliar feeding on it.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 4, 2011)

dura72 said:


> afternoon beansly. we dram up insults for the ugly and brain dead. congratulation, you qualify on both counts!!! tbh honest mate your bloody right, scotlands a very beautiful country but at this time of year if u cant drink or drive its desperately boring if ur stuck in the house. ah well chrimbos cumin soon.
> ive got 4 tip , im very limited on space right now but for my next grow i was thinkin about what your talkin about, need to extend the chamber though.. have u got a link to the sort of thing your talking about, is that Rdwc by the way?. id probably just stick to similar starins and if one was lookin abit needy i'd probably use seaweed foliar feeding on it.


Hey dura, if you're sold on DWC, you'd probably love under-current DWC. RDWC is the next logical step above DWC but under-current is the _creme de la creme_. It utilizes a water pump to cycle the water (under current) from vessel to vessel and aerate it. There's a good commercial system that's big in the UK but I don't remember what it's called, but after you see how it runs, building a DIY under-current DWC would be really easy. Look into it mate. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a vid that explains it a little. I'll find you some better ones
[video=youtube;4e8mK19mcPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e8mK19mcPM[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;O9X5zw8rxd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9X5zw8rxd4&NR=1[/video]
[video=youtube;4E2mDoP5HNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E2mDoP5HNI&feature=related[/video]


Here's an explination of how RDWC works too
[video=youtube;d5822dpt7FA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5822dpt7FA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

Those things can get expensive if you don't have time or talent to build your own. But yeah, that if you're going all out. I just like that all the pots are always as full as they need be and you only really have to deal with one big reservoir. I'm loving my autopots for that fact, in that i've only had to tend the thing twice in what, going on 7 weeks (black rose seeds are ready, bbut i'm waiting on the plant to finish as best it can, same for some of the black rose x romulans.






4 weeks veg left


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

cheers for the info lads, i'll get a chance to sit and look thru it and do a little research once ma wee lad goes to bed in a couple of hours


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 4, 2011)

gnom gnom gnom ... mushies in the mail..


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 4, 2011)

i love fucking with with market research callers...

caller: hi i'm calling from a global market research company
me: uh hi.. we're having dinner now..
caller: i'm sorry sir can we call you back in about an hour.
me: what time do you finish work?
caller: uhhh about 10pm
me: ok give me your number and i'll ring you back at 11...


----------



## wiimb (Nov 4, 2011)

Updates on are up UKhttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new.html


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;hVLV6g1E3Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVLV6g1E3Gs[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

What do you call a Russian rapist?
Gedin Mavanyabitch


----------



## wiimb (Nov 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/483763-legend-strain-panama-wiimbs-dwc.html


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been out smoking joint after joint with lots of beer in a pair of shorts thinking i can absorb the heat of the building through my bare feet. It's a tad cold but a nice night, could be a good weekend. Hazy dazy mazy


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2011)

havin fun then tip, ahm for a blow out next week.think 5 weeks sober is enuff plus its ma wee bros 30th. just for a one or two dayer and then back on the wagon.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 4, 2011)

oioi all , hows tricks ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

Shops doing cases of stella for 6 quid  can't say no to that even if there's no reason to drink. although i have a sudden urge to get to the pub and find a bird to give me a foot massage, i jut really fancy a foot massage right now  what a poofta eh


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Shops doing cases of stella for 6 quid  can't say no to that even if there's no reason to drink. although i have a sudden urge to get to the pub and find a bird to give me a foot massage, i jut really fancy a foot massage right now  what a poofta eh


stella = nasty rob ..... i cant hack the stuff mate , makes me a complete prick , not touched the wife beater in years ! 
out of interest tt , how long do you veg your scrogs for on avg ? pics lookin nice btw and your BR and BR x rom sounds interesting , you think you got a nice pink pheno on the BSB ??


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

There was pink prior to seeding, and whisps of strong pink on tip ends. Same story wit the balck rose, it had loads of colour, then once seeded, went rather mundane if shiny. 

With my DWC, i'd typically get a clone, and after roots had entered the water, give it 2 weeks veg if my rotation would allow, that would yield me typically 4-5 ounces a plant with the cheese, possbily more if i ever bothered trimming up popcorn


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> There was pink prior to seeding, and whisps of strong pink on tip ends. Same story wit the balck rose, it had loads of colour, then once seeded, went rather mundane if shiny.
> 
> With my DWC, i'd typically get a clone, and after roots had entered the water, give it 2 weeks veg if my rotation would allow, that would yield me typically 4-5 ounces a plant with the cheese, possbily more if i ever bothered trimming up popcorn


sounds like a good yield turn around  iv just purchased a water farm single plant system , going to try 2 week veg for a scrog with my 400w and see what i can pull , im hoping to get 4- 5 oz so nice to see others can get that ! not sure which strain to try yet and if to go seed or clone ......


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 4, 2011)

just got chonged all day -.- shouldnt of but if i got it i smoke it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

I was tempted by the waterfarm but it just didn't have the reservoir capacity to offer the most favourable growth and lack of maintenance. Any large plant and i'd rekong you'd have to be keeping a pretty stern eye on water levels etc. Once the plant get' big enough the waterfarms double up from drip irrigation to DWC, but form everything i've read the roots wil quickly overcome the lower chamber and you'll need to be topping up frequently. I was incredibly tempted by the aquafarms, a much better size, although for ebst results you'd want to veg it for a while in the unit, i though only have room to flower it in them. They look great though. Although essentially they are just DWC buckets with a top feeder, just the balance of roots in water to top feeding is slightly kewed


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 1871870
shut the door behind you


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

how good are these

cinderella 99s f4s x 12
chocolate chunkey monkey f1s x 32


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2011)

Cinderella is banging man. Pineapple pheno is the winner fast finisher too. Bit of a racy high tho.

TOON TOON, BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!!! scousers on smash the day


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2011)

mornin don, bit hyper this morn are we mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha no not really just didn't get arseholed last meet so am up n full of the joys!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah mater i know that feeling, 4 weeks without a hangover, im missing the booze at time but not the fuckin aftermath. my wee lad woke up at 7am this morning so i'd no option but to get up, was ok but coulda done with the extra hour.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2011)

Aye I got up done a bit diy load of housework to keep her happy, got to the boozer for opening n realised I'd only forgotten me season ticket ffs. 4 pints deep now like. Leaving off the sniff this month the peeve's gettin hammered tho.


----------



## JACQO (Nov 5, 2011)

we need a protest in this country if all us working potheads just stoped workin for a week an whent down london and made it stop 3millon people bringin london to a stop that wud get them cunts thinkin. stink it out with cheese... too much time to think i guess lol no girls an no smoke


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

Bit of soup should sot me right out.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 5, 2011)

god all i wanna do is have a joint instead im rushing back n forth like a mad man , managed to grab 5 mins to update my thread and its time to get busy again


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2011)

Remember: There might be a hedgehog in your bonfire...

Wrap them in tin foil it keeps in the flavour.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 5, 2011)

Its Bonfire night and the biggest BANGER on RIU goes to Dura.lol


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> Remember: There might be a hedgehog in your bonfire...
> 
> Wrap them in tin foil it keeps in the flavour.


cover them in clay then roast the fuckers keeps the flavour in better than foil lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

Salt baked anyone? The trick though is getting the quils and skin off in one go. Just use the same principal as fish.

Alternatively you could leave quils on, in the old comic but old cheese and pinapple hedgehog, except once you're done, maincourse! 

I cought a hedgehog once, ambitious little fucker.


----------



## finchyfinch (Nov 5, 2011)

Afternoon all, just finishing downloading harry brown and then its time for a nice set of blunts. 
Helped my mate out with his tent today and got rewarded with the sweetest blueberry i have ever set my nose upon  hes harvesting again in 2 weeks so hopefully there will be more in the waterworks for me.
Opinion's on vaporizer's?
Finch =D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

Predictably hungover today. Briefly second in the table. Man shitty best watch out Haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

wouldnt go that far don but u are doin good mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

Can but dream eh. We'll see in a fortnight....


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

lol u funni guy who u play in 2 weeks lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys how much can you trim a plant without shocking it too bad ? my bush needs attention


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2011)

as much as you want man. it's not going to stress it too much. lollipop the bottoms and supercrop the tops to spread them out a bit fella


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 6, 2011)

super crop when u bend the tops over right ? whats lollipoping tho have a look at my pic in my thread don.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 6, 2011)

14 hour sleep. 2 rashers of bacon, fried egg, 3 cumberland sausage, tattie scone, strong cuppa tea and glass of pineapple juice. Ready to take on the world


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 6, 2011)

heh mighta got carried away theres goes some yield lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 6, 2011)

Well thats that done , should i give it a drink now ?


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm having a little trouble with one of my seedlings, if you have a sec could you have a looksy, Ta. 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/484226-help-my-little-baby-sick.html


----------



## E M (Nov 6, 2011)

i got some news for you and all the RIU members 

As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code will be active on the 20th and end the 25th november. 

visit www.seaofseeds.com to take advantage


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 6, 2011)

finchyfinch said:


> Afternoon all, just finishing downloading harry brown and then its time for a nice set of blunts.
> Helped my mate out with his tent today and got rewarded with the sweetest blueberry i have ever set my nose upon  hes harvesting again in 2 weeks so hopefully there will be more in the waterworks for me.
> Opinion's on vaporizer's?
> Finch =D


I've tried the volcano the vapir oxygen mini and the arizer Q V4.0 all work very nicely the arizer you can use a bag or whip the volcano is just bag and the mini has a small chamber


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2011)

25% or i'm not biting!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2011)

good evening fuckwits, howzitgaun. fuckin baw bag shrivellingly baltic up here.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2011)

What has two wings and a halo?

A Chinese telephone.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Johnny walked into class with a black eye. The teacher was concerned and asked, "What's wrong?"

"Our house is very small. Me, my mum and my dad all sleep on the same bed. Last night my dad asked, 'Johnny are you sleeping?' When I said 'No', he slapped my face and gave me a black eye."

The teacher said, "The next time your dad asks if you're sleeping, keep dead quiet and don't answer."

The following morning Johnny came back with two black eyes.

The teacher, by now very worried, asked, "My god, why have you now got two black eyes? I thought I told you to say nothing."

Johnny replied, "Dad asked me again, 'Johnny are you sleeping?' and I shut up and kept dead still. Then my dad and my mum started moving, you know, at the same time, and mum was breathing erratically, kicking her legs up frantically and squealing like a hyena on the bed. Then my dad asked my mum, 'Are you coming?' Mum said, 'Yes I'm coming, are you coming too?' Dad answered, 'Yes!'

They don't usually go anywhere without me so I said, "Wait for me, I'm coming too ..."'


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 6, 2011)

afternoon all , just updated my thread with loads of new pics , waterfarm is set up and scrog net in place , also got some nice pics on my journal from a little hike i went on today with my missus n kids


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2011)

good good robbie  

I had a strange surprise 4 hour long from an old flatmates ex who i don't know that well, nice afternoon though, smokes and a hangover fryup and chinese finger food 

[youtube]CRHzIZjNUyo[/youtube]
hahahahaha


----------



## E M (Nov 6, 2011)

+25% to you tip


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2011)

if my stoned message failed to be clear, i think maybe, yes utterly bangable, but that's the ex of my mate who's out in Canada ahead of me, don't muddy the waters like, not that i wouldn't 

Quite stones, a nice weekend, my fryup has gone far enough to do me for dinner as well, luxury!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> if my stoned message failed to be clear, i think maybe, yes utterly bangable, but that's the ex of my mate who's out in Canada ahead of me, don't muddy the waters like, not that i wouldn't
> 
> Quite stones, a nice weekend, my fryup has gone far enough to do me for dinner as well, luxury!


hahah i read the original message as you had been in bed with ya ex flatmates ex missus for 4 hours ..... LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha, nope, not like that. Just siting around chatting and smoking


----------



## boothey512 (Nov 6, 2011)

bout tym a UK page!!! du u kno any gud nute's? Tht is cheap bt gud stuff!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2011)

about time??? lol, its been here for at least two years. what kinda grow you planning on? a good cheap soil nute is bio bizz, bout a tenner a bottle. if its hydro the try 'Ionics'. and theres always the 'Canna', the do everything; soil, hydro, coco.


----------



## whufc (Nov 6, 2011)

Ionic & Canna are good cheap nutrients in my experience, on the other hand my experience aint much!
Keep it Green U.K!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 7, 2011)

General hydro are goin 4 £7 odd a bottle for the hydroponics. IMO bio bizz for soil


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh aye thats fae growtec


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 7, 2011)

alrite ladz


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

now then fellasssss, back for a week. what have I missed?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2011)

weve assasinated billy for being just too fuckin ugly to live, we've cloned tip top wae sheldon cooper outta the big bang theory, don has finally came out the closet, gaztoth has gained a banning order from playgrounds....again, scotia has at last admitted he only ever makes internet conversation whilst wearing his mothers clothes...and prefers to be known as Betty and i've became a born again christian and married my pet shetland pony....so its been pretty quiet. you wouldnt happen to have a saddle and bridal, i like her to dress up for me


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

lmao, nout outta the ordinary then. wonder how dons missus is takin the news ....


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 7, 2011)

nice to see you back wow mate...hows things bro..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

not bad apart from me calling her kenneth


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 7, 2011)

what strains from the normal seed banks are good for high yield looking at white rhino atm.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice to see you back wow mate...hows things bro..


things are good cheers kev, how about you? you moddin the gen forum now?? 

wheres sambo these days, discovered benzos the other week. perfect for comin down off mandy. got some real nice md as well, ended up going on a mad walk round central and ended up at st pauls with all the protestors playing football with some jamaican lads at like 6 in the morn, surreal as shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2011)

Where did that choice spring from Dura?  Suddenly wondered what in fuck i must have been chatting on about last night but onpe, think you're just a little crazy


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 7, 2011)

Dura i was only lookin lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 7, 2011)

The bullet went clean through. You will need to get "The Jackal" to get me.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 7, 2011)

how do you uk growers fancy a meet up in summer maybe a weekend camping somewhere ... would be a good laugh i think ... who would be up for it ? june / july time ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2011)

Certainly if i'm back in the country, my work permit will give me 12 months though so it's a long shot. Or maybe i'll break into the cannabis world in Canada get filthy rich and fly back just to see you guys, lol. I wouldn't mind being that rich  I always wonder how many of the euromillion winners go a bit mad and do silly things like that just out of childish guilty pleasure  I'd personally just try and buy an island like Bransons. Life can be unpredictably short, i say enjoy more of your money than less of it while you can, it's when you get down to the million that you should tart thinking about a financial adviser, and by then y'oull be dead. illy sensible lotto winners. 

Drunken waffle. The shop is still doing cases for £6, i used to buy 3 bottles for the same priuce which would do me nicely, now it's 5 bottles worth. Most beer i can drink, stella just ravages me though. good start to my another "sobre week"  fuck knows how you are doing it dura


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 7, 2011)

hahah id go stupidly mad with toys if i won the euro millions , shame i never put it on though , fuck lining the pockets of the european union !!! also mr toker you seem to be popping up in all my subscribed threads but mine ! do i smell ....  lmao ... your exodus x DT is doing well , its got a really wiered smell to it , started citrusy but now i cant quite describe it , its kinda got a citrus smell then a tropical kinda pineapple smell .... nothing like the exodus cheese lmao !!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2011)

heh  it might change up a bit, i find that my exo sometimes smells nice and sweet when mature but in veg, once in heavy flower it just turns damp and pungent  What am i saying, i have know idea what it'll do  Good to hear they're good though, Black rose and BSB (which is already crossed with black rose as it is ) x black rose, they'll be done within the week. Romulan x Black rose seeds are in the buds currently drying.

I am subscribed to many threads, don,westy, you, pukka, del, kev you name it, but i don't follow any of em. Most likely for the same reason i don't keep any close friends, i don't have the energy to keep up with things, my friends hear from me once a fortnight if they're lucky


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 7, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> heh  it might change up a bit, i find that my exo sometimes smells nice and sweet when mature but in veg, once in heavy flower it just turns damp and pungent  What am i saying, i have know idea what it'll do  Good to hear they're good though, Black rose and BSB (which is already crossed with black rose as it is ) x black rose, they'll be done within the week. Romulan x Black rose seeds are in the buds currently drying.
> 
> I am subscribed to many threads, don,westy, you, pukka, del, kev you name it, but i don't follow any of em. Most likely for the same reason i don't keep any close friends, i don't have the energy to keep up with things, my friends hear from me once a fortnight if they're lucky


s'all good mate  im looking forward to trying out the cross to be honest , the smell has me intrigued .... im just in the process of veggin SLH in my water farm for the scrog net  .... is there a way to make the side braching grow out more / faster ... when ever i see undershots of scrogs the side branching always looks like its all grown rapidly ... my SLH side branches are quite small and have no way of reaching the screen or do they catch up once you start bending the top into the net ??

Seeds sounds great hope im on the fairy drop off list


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2011)

Nah, i'm in the same boat as you, main stems dominate the screen, i think the only way if yuo have the time is topping, that will encourage side branch growth, but would possibly slow thing down if on a scheduled veg. This weekend i will be taking all my veg gear down so to speak. The whole cupboards gonna be used to veg, just about filled up current big screen so need to goto the next size. It' onna be a cocktail glass scrog


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 7, 2011)

like this if too high to post anything worth while


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2011)

id defo be up for a camping weekend lads. maybe theres a small hippy/laid back kinda local festival we could all meet at. theres a very good one up here called The Wickerman, i go every year. lotta reggae, soul, ska, early punk. its about the end of july. im goin anyway. its easy to get tickets for and ther only bout £90 for the whole weekend. just a suggestion, if any one elses got any idea fire them up.....im not sleeping in the same tent with Billy though.....im sure he's been giving me the eye...then again i am a very good looking man. with a pert bottom.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 7, 2011)

scotlands abit far for the southern fairies though dura lmao that wickerman festival sounds good though .... im sure billy bob would snap up the oppertunity to sleep in a tent with ya ... as for your pert bum .. ill take your word for it lol !!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2011)

im happy tae travel anywhere in the uk, travelling doesnt bother me, i like goin to new places and shaggin the local slappers.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 7, 2011)

lass ant letting me as she spotted duras comment lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2011)

tell her ahll nip up and sort her out for you gaz before we go.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how do you uk growers fancy a meet up in summer maybe a weekend camping somewhere ... would be a good laugh i think ... who would be up for it ? june / july time ?


I'd be up for a laugh


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> lass ant letting me as she spotted duras comment lol


Fucking schoolboy error there Gaz. Im no going up tae Scumdee tho, last time I was there I got punched a cracker and KO'd. Dura you couldny get a ride at a fairground and wit poofs gonae shag that big hairy GINGER arse. Greame Norton wouldny even bang u. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 8, 2011)

road trip or camping trip sound like a plan robbie count me in...


RobbieP said:


> how do you uk growers fancy a meet up in summer maybe a weekend camping somewhere ... would be a good laugh i think ... who would be up for it ? june / july time ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2011)

how about amsterdam for a weekend? pretty apt destination methinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

this will be fuckin priceless. 'hello my name is' bagdes and a load of fucked up stoners talking bollocks. i'm in.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 8, 2011)

it be a sikk weekend mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Fuck Amsterdam. I'll no come back. Coke, whores, Coke, whores, Coke, whores and more Coke and more whores. When we going??? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds good, aint had a holiday in years


----------



## rainz (Nov 8, 2011)

fuckin hell if ya's let me i'd be up for that! i jump at any excuse to get out of central baghdad for a while.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2011)

haha missus just said shes fine with me going A-dam but there is one condition.....I have to take her at least once first lol, win-win i think


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

I wouldny even tell the Mrs. With my track record it would be a NO. I would just say Im down south doing business. Then she phones me and gets the abroad ringtone. Fingers burnt wae that before. Can we no just meet up in Blackpool or something, even scouse land


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2011)

blackpool would be good. iits pretty central for most of us. @ rainz, your welcome to come mate, the more the stupider. i would suggest we all chip in for the ensuing legal bills/fines.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

We could make it an after New Year Party. Ill supply the A class. Ive got proper shit and then shit just to sniff. half bar should do us eh


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2011)

a half bar should do us.....but what about the rest o the lads??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

the proper is a bit lairy for public occasions if you ask me. depends on the company though eh


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2011)

jist found this, pretty funny.

Okay, so it&#8217;s your very first grow ever, right? Here is what you need to do. First things first....buy the most expensive seeds you can find. And as many of them as you can, because you are going to kill them by the dozens&#8230;I can't stress this enough. Then you need to put it in a wet paper towel to germinate it. You should check on them every fifteen minutes or sooner to see if they have germinated yet. The second it does you need to have bought the most expensive soil and nutes and hired a shaman (trust me; he is worth it) directly from germination you need to get them in the soil after reading about 600 hours on the internet whether you should plant with the root tip up or down (reading should be done before hand) As soon as you get them in the soil you soak it with water and as much nutes as you can and have the shaman bless it. Then you lift it above your head like the sword of He-Man and dance around and think of all the great smoke and money you are going to have for the rest of your life off this one plant.




Now, you run it to your closet, or your tent, or the New house you bought to grow your one plant in. now is the hard part.... you have to check on the plant roughly every 7 to 8 minutes to see if it has popped yet, and every time you go in there make sure you are pissed because it isn&#8217;t 10 foot tall yet. And all this happens before the seed even breaks the surface. Once it does your anxiety should immediately rocket to around 25 hits of X. Now as soon as it pops you need to check it about every 5 to 6 minutes, and be even more pissed when it isn&#8217;t 12 foot tall now. This is the most important part....you have to think about them ALL THE TIME!!!! This helps them grow. now after they have popped you need to dump gallons and gallons of water on them and as much ferts as possible try to keep the top of the pot level with ferts, even if it covers the plant all the way up.




Okay; if some how they make it past this you will have a whole another set of worries. Now you have to read every last post on the internet about whether you should do 18/6, 24/0, 16/8 light cycle, and trust me; EVERYONE will know what they are talking about. Once you have read every, and I mean EVERY post! (Maybe try to learn to a new language to read other posts in)...or ask the shaman, you should have him living at your house by now. Now once you get the lights set...again the most expensive money can buy; because plants can not survive without thousands of dollars worth of lighting. Now you will need to check them about every 4 to 5 minutes and be even more pissed they aren't 14 foot tall.




It is around this point you might want to start sleeping right outside of the closet. Now, when you are sleeping you need to make sure you are dreaming of the plants every night. Again, this helps them grow. Your dreams should consist of a couple different things. One of my faves is when you dream vividly that they have all died overnight. This one wakes you up in cold sweats (trust me). Also, the one about the cops busting you will happen about once a week. Okay, now that you and the shaman are sleeping right outside the door your plants will start to grow. Remember, to water them about 14-15 times a day. Because when you grow weed MORE is ALWAYS better. Now, you have had your plants in veg for about 3 weeks. At, this point you should have one of two things happen, you have either lost your job, or your wife has left you over the plants. (Again; fuck them because you are going to be rich, remember?)




After vegging for 3 weeks you need to check on them every 2 to 3 minutes and be furious they are not 16 feet tall yet. Check more, if possible. KEEP thinking of them non-stop. If you don't think of them for one second they will die immediately. Now you have had them in veg for 6 weeks, now at this point you should have around 600 posts asking about every time a new leave grows or the soil looks too wet or too dry or something even looks a little out of place. 





Now, you have started flowering, at this point you need to check them every 1 to 2 minutes. Try to stare at them long enough to make sure you turn them into females using just your mind. Well, at this point you should be living in the closet anyhow. You need to stare at them really hard....for the entire time the light is on. If you blink they will become male and pollinate every weed plant in your state. Once you get about 2 weeks into flowering (if you have survived the 3 nervous break downs you&#8217;ve had about what sex they are) you will see either balls or hairs. Just like most situations in life; balls are bad. At this point the shaman should have moved into the closet with you. Now for a couple days you are going to need to be on high alert. You will be looking at the plant so hard for balls that you will actually see it grow in front of your eyes. Everything in your life will look like a ball....your shirt, your shoes, your kids, your house, even soccer balls will look like balls. At this point you will have a live feed of your plant on the web asking everyone that will look at them if they see balls. Now finally the day will come and you will see some hairs. At this point you will go back on the internet and make sure you don&#8217;t have a hermi. The only way you can make sure you don&#8217;t have a hermi is with a couple thousand hours of reading and a hundred or so red bulls.




You will know you have a female. This is where the fun starts. This is where you start spending all the sweet cash your going to make. Now that you know it is female you should just stand over the plant and never be further than 6 inches away from it. You might want to invest in some adult diapers, or a colostomy bag at this point, because if you leave its side it will die in the time it takes you to take a piss. Right about now you should be thinking about the 14 to 15 pounds this plant is going to yield and worry about the Mexican cartel hunting you down for stealing their business. Make sure you put that down payment on the Ferrari you are going to buy with the 30 pounds this plant is going to produce. Because you are going to be hella rich! Also, you might want to consider knocking a hole in the roof of your house for how big the top cola is going to be. Around now you should have roughly 45,000 pictures of it and wonder why High Times hasn't called you about the center fold yet.




Now the buds are ready!!! You know because you have killed the shaman and his bones say they are. All right, we are almost home. You are going to harvest the 60 pounds of bud off this one plant. You step out of the closet long enough to get your Light saber (this is the kind of precision cutting tool you will need) but hurry; if you&#8217;re gone longer than 20 seconds your plants will die. Right about now the Sun should really hurt you eyes and the fresh air will sting your lungs like a thousand fire ants, because you haven&#8217;t left the closet in 6 weeks. Plus, all you&#8217;ve had to eat is shaman remains, but keep going. You go back in and cut the buds with hands of a surgeon you just killed on the way back into the closet.




Now you have to hang them in a dry, dark place. It is at this time you need to dig a hole deep enough for you to get you and your 90 pounds of cuttings into; because it has to be DARK AND DRY. At this point you have not left the plant's side in many weeks; so be careful, you might step on the 4 foot beard you have grown. You RUN outside and dive into the hole (think Hussein&#8217;s spider hole) you stay down in there for about a week and a half and just stay in a state of crying and weeping as your 120 pounds of weed has shrunken to less than an ounce. Then you sell half of it for 40 bucks and smoke the other half in just one bong hit.....then you start the process all over again!!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 8, 2011)

Id be game for a trip to the dam


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 8, 2011)

guys gimme some decent hydro sites need to buy some cfl but got high n forgot the sites u know how it is.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2011)

greens horticulture and growells are pretty good.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2011)

If Dam is the plan then i say rent out an apartment for a week or something  if enough people could be very very cheap.

It could work, my mate has just picked up a pound of good bud in vancouver for a good price, if i can scrape together £800 i could hop from cnada to amsterdam for a spot 

You can keep your marching powder for yourself billy  i'm nae like that. beer n bifta's nowt else.


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 8, 2011)

the dam sounds like a laugh thats if anyone is invited


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 8, 2011)

hah knowing the luck of some of u guys we'll all get on a flight full of 5-0 lol , but why waste the cash , we have a rail network.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2011)

anyone at all is invited as far as im concerned...thats a good idea tip by the way....may be good idea to get a resident hooker as well.....bags me first on.


----------



## amirali (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there, Does anyone know where i can buy a 120 micron filter/bag for bubble hash please?


Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2011)

Ebay is a safe bet


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 8, 2011)

i like google shopping option personally


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 8, 2011)

dam would be good , but i was thinking weekend camping as apart from travel costs it costs fuck all for a weekend , and if we went dam we would have to buy smoke while over here we already have loads hahah , if i was to go somewhere it would need to be cheap option so i dont think i could afford dam , the £100 notes on a flight there would be more than enough for the whole weekend camping and smashed ! lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 8, 2011)

yeh ebay 300 watt dual; spektrum cfl and lead with socket 19.99 free delivery!

im depressed all that time and expence on lekki ect ec for sum dank ass shit weed! lol no dencness at all felt solid on the plant

gunna start a 12-12 clone thread soon i red they need to be in darkeness 36 hrs before but is tarted 12-12 in em last nite and read that today SO ther asleep now til tomorrow nite and thats ther 36 hrs
strain-----------kali mist
pots-------------11 ltr atami 
medium-------- canna coco
food------------ canna A and B
ph to 6.0 ( i read that good for coco)
600 watt hps
6 inch extractor and carbon filter( but il just use yankee candles wen it starts stinkin as i hear this stuf does 

so 1st was a bust (to me) lads sed was not bad theyv had worse BUT i was soooo fukin unimpressed ffs well the freebees are free for a reason innit lesson learned!
sold oz for 140 half for 70 and the last 21 grammes today for 100 lol so fukin pissed off man all the expedctations for fuk all!
lets say this i wouldtn even smoke it myself!LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2011)

[youtube]eDovnUYBvg0[/youtube]


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> If Dam is the plan then i say rent out an apartment for a week or something  if enough people could be very very cheap.
> 
> It could work, my mate has just picked up a pound of good bud in vancouver for a good price, if i can scrape together £800 i could hop from cnada to amsterdam for a spot
> 
> You can keep your marching powder for yourself billy  i'm nae like that. beer n bifta's nowt else.


ttt some of us cant get in some counterys lol or can you if you just dont say lol


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dam would be good , but i was thinking weekend camping as apart from travel costs it costs fuck all for a weekend , and if we went dam we would have to buy smoke while over here we already have loads hahah , if i was to go somewhere it would need to be cheap option so i dont think i could afford dam , the £100 notes on a flight there would be more than enough for the whole weekend camping and smashed ! lol


£50 return flights is what i paid last time i went fucking bargain, i'd be well up for my 7th tour or camping either way i'm getting wankered!!!


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 8, 2011)

updates on my journal lads


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dam would be good , but i was thinking weekend camping as apart from travel costs it costs fuck all for a weekend , and if we went dam we would have to buy smoke while over here we already have loads hahah , if i was to go somewhere it would need to be cheap option so i dont think i could afford dam , the £100 notes on a flight there would be more than enough for the whole weekend camping and smashed ! lol


camping and abit of fishing sounds good pubs gotta be close tho----> http://www.visitcornwall.com/places-to-stay/searchresults?prodtypes=ACCO&refined=1&refine-category=on&src_category=108,+7,+2643&refine-polygon=on&src_polygon=-1&isostartdate=26/08/2009&nights=1&fuzzy=0&roomReq_1=1&NumRoomReqs=1&src_grading=5&src_grading=4&src_grading=3&src_grading=2&src_grading=1&src_grading=0&src_minprice=&src_maxprice=&src_awards=gold,silv,bron,dbag,dbas,dbab,awtgr&refine-name=on&src_name=&submit.x=52&submit.y=17


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

new update on thread growers enjoy...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> ttt some of us cant get in some counterys lol or can you if you just dont say lol


Why can't you get into Amsterdam? While a lot of countries generally have entry policies and requirements such as drink driving, drug convictions etc, on the whole all that is required is to let them know in advance. I was on police bail when i went to amsterdam 

I'd be up for anything though if i can wangle it. Incorporating cannabis into a group of fishermen could be entertaining. various forfeits for the restof the group everytime someone catches a fish


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed.......


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb 12-12 from seed.......


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

cheers tip top.......


----------



## rainz (Nov 9, 2011)

how soon after trimming can you make gummy hash from all the trim/popcorn?


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 9, 2011)

thats the biggest 12/12 plant ive laid eyes on del.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2011)

rainz said:


> how soon after trimming can you make gummy hash from all the trim/popcorn?


You can do it wet or dry if you want. If wet, stick it in the freezer for an hour of so and get it out at the last minute.


----------



## whitey124 (Nov 9, 2011)

oryt all, any outdoor growers ? planning one for next year anyone got any advice ? prob gonna run some Auto Fem's either La Blanca or BCN diesel (Kannabia Seeds)


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thats the biggest 12/12 plant ive laid eyes on del.


and shes still got a week or 2 left yet mate.....


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and shes still got a week or 2 left yet mate.....


i got a bubble bomb in veg del  i germed 4 but only 1 made it .... im gonna veg it and see what this bitch can do in a scrog mate ... ill keep you updated


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i got a bubble bomb in veg del  i germed 4 but only 1 made it .... im gonna veg it and see what this bitch can do in a scrog mate ... ill keep you updated


what happened to the other 3 mate


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 9, 2011)

He embraced them with open arms, the tide of emotions was too much for them to take. I think i'm gonna have to get my hands on some of those next year or year after


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what happened to the other 3 mate


they didnt germ .... lol 

i stuck them all in a shot glass of water and after 48 hours in dark (normally i get tails by then) there was no signs of life , i then thought fuck it ill stick them in some pots anyway n see what happens one popped through 4 days later and 2 weeks on the other 3 have done nothing i did abit of digging atround in the soil last night and the seeds never popped so i binned them  got plenty more though so ill try again in the new year once i get this SLH scrog out the way and then in this is a female BB ill get that out the way (unless i clone it and keep it to save on seeds)


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> He embraced them with open arms, the tide of emotions was too much for them to take. I think i'm gonna have to get my hands on some of those next year or year after


yeah thats it ... something like that lmao


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> they didnt germ .... lol
> 
> i stuck them all in a shot glass of water and after 48 hours in dark (normally i get tails by then) there was no signs of life , i then thought fuck it ill stick them in some pots anyway n see what happens one popped through 4 days later and 2 weeks on the other 3 have done nothing i did abit of digging atround in the soil last night and the seeds never popped so i binned them  got plenty more though so ill try again in the new year once i get this SLH scrog out the way and then in this is a female BB ill get that out the way (unless i clone it and keep it to save on seeds)


take some clones just as she flowers then let her flower so you can see what your clones will be like and keep 1 as a mum.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> take some clones just as she flowers then let her flower so you can see what your clones will be like and keep 1 as a mum.


if its a she  i normally take cuts of everything i grow any way just incase its a keeper ... thats the reason im in this mess with too many mothers atm ....... i just cant bring myself to get rid of any strains lol !


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 9, 2011)

haha think im gonna end up in the same boat robbie lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb 12-12 from seed.......


Still fuckin round with cfl s del lol!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> haha think im gonna end up in the same boat robbie lol


 i got 8 mothers at the minute hahaha i cant get rid of any of them oven though there in a cab thats big enough for 4 mid sized plants .... i got 8 big bitches ... decisions needs to be made lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Still fuckin round with cfl s del lol!!


Del only use's candle light man lol !


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i got 8 mothers at the minute hahaha i cant get rid of any of them oven though there in a cab thats big enough for 4 mid sized plants .... i got 8 big bitches ... decisions needs to be made lol


do what i did get new cuttings from the mums and regrow new mothers still got the same strains then  and not so tight in the cab.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i got 8 mothers at the minute hahaha i cant get rid of any of them oven though there in a cab thats big enough for 4 mid sized plants .... i got 8 big bitches ... decisions needs to be made lol


Take the biggest cuttings u can bro its the only way!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> do what i did get new cuttings from the mums and regrow new mothers still got the same strains then  and not so tight in the cab.


iu keep doing that ... then they grow and i do it again lmao !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> iu keep doing that ... then they grow and i do it again lmao !


Sog and harvest every week lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sog and harvest every week lol


that was the idea but ideas change innit lol ... im only doing 1 plant at a time at minute in my waterfarm scrogg'ed , have a look at my journal


----------



## rainz (Nov 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You can do it wet or dry if you want. If wet, stick it in the freezer for an hour of so and get it out at the last minute.


does it make any difference to how it smokes tt? i mean is it stronger if left to dry?


----------



## rainz (Nov 9, 2011)

and does gummy hash do much damage at all?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Still fuckin round with cfl s del lol!!


yeah mate going to get me one of them there hps thingy me jigs one day and do some real growing.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate going to get me one of them there hps thingy me jigs one day and do some real growing.....


Haha smashin the granny out of it lad +rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

that bubble bomb youve had up looks really fat for 12/12 from seed man.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 10, 2011)

rainz said:


> how soon after trimming can you make gummy hash from all the trim/popcorn?


you wana dry all the trim properly before really rainz, and yes m8 its fucking strong stuff.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that bubble bomb youve had up looks really fat for 12/12 from seed man.


cheers mate......still time to pack on a bit more weight yet.......


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 10, 2011)

whatcha think of the new stadium name then don lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;pI0Kwutugeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI0Kwutugeg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't talk about it man. I'll bet even lawro won't call it sports ditect stadium on snatch o the day. Tho gray might he hates the toon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

money well spent....


----------



## UKHG (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> money well spent....



would be mney well spent if was a decent team


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

hahaha i'm not even going to bite at that. who do you support?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 10, 2011)

Already bitten Don.lol Prob a mackem in disguise.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Fightin talk where im from that Don, take the lad outside lol!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

last season i'd have agreed but this season....

i'm guessing he's a manc, that or he has to be one of the teams we've already smashed


----------



## dura72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahm back on the booze, yeeeehaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

tut,tut,tut


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

wots the problem with renaming th stadium? u wanna be a skint club or u wanna compete at the top? dont see man city fans crying? end day football is a buisness. not like st james was a lucky stadium name. wot u win there under that name? sod all or maybe a fa cup or league cup. the money u get from that will do ya club wonders.
funny tho how beginning year all new castle supporters was doing was moaning bout manager and ashly. he ashly has bin wise in the way he has stabled the clubs debt not panic buyed brpught in a fantastic cm and a few wise freebies and improved training facilites and locker rooms, sold top player for way over wot he worth and i hear moaning. end day ya god keegan couldnt do wot pardew has on such a tight budget and selling players for a great price. thiink bit respect needed for wot newcastle have done in a year. ba for free?amazing work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

the board buying and selling and what we've achieved this season aside, it's the tradition. we've been st james for a fuckin long time. you dont see chelsea renaming their stadium abramavich oil company do you? 

being a skint club has nowt to do with it. how are we going to make money by our owner putting his brand on the fucking sign? reebok aye they paid a mint emirates same.


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

im lfc fan matey. we looking like moving out anfield. if so i b happy renaming it. keep the old stadium as a muscium or something show off them old throphys. 
i think ashly doing the right things long term for the club the way it being run. we all remember leeds and from champs semis to near going total tits up. many fans just want the fantasy football that ent relistic. newcastle got a good shot making uefa this year and if they do pards deserves manager of year. wot other team have done so well on pitch on that type budget? fews seasons and newcastle wont b a sleeping giant any more be a reg uefa side. is it cebeye or something there new midfielder? hang on to him and ba and u b there or there abouts


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

and chels dont own ther stadium or yeah it would b. its owned by a fan group and bit by council i think who brought it years back. chels tryed by it back other month and cudnt. also if its ashleys buisness he can give addition funds and make up his own sponsor payments(mayb over price it) and still b withing the modern rules where a club cant spend more then makes. cheeky sponsor deal and they laughing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

our trophy room hasn't seen light of day since it was the FA vase for fucks sake  i know were going great at the moment but the squads threadbare couple of injuries in key places and were fucked. 

cabaye i a class buy for sure. but even some of the old team that saw us go down are coming good ryan taylor has put some class goals in. give Alaine De Parduax as he's known up here his due he's got them all working for their place. biggest prob we've got is not letting the lads think all they have to do is turn up for 3 points. 

i saw chelsea were trying to buy it back best off out there hands i reckon. couldn't fuckin believe caroll missed that sitter last week mind. cost me 20 notes. had every other big team picked right(easy bets i know but still)


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

carroll will come good. prob with lfc fans they r fickle as fuck. breaks my heart hearing bout fans crying out get rid players bedding in. if we can get half the player he was at newcastle then we r on a winner. wen torres joined lfc his goal record was wank. had two good years lfc and peeps say he was best cf in world? year and half absolute shite he was and a scummy money pinching bellend. he just had best midfield suppling him geerald alonso mascherano reira kuyt/beneyoun. soon as alonso went torres played ok but never the terror he was.
im hoping newcastle will buy few more players but at the right price and that is a skill nowadays and a long drawn out slow way but the best way for a team without the funds off the top 5 6 clubs at present. carroll had a understanding with nolan which was amazing. hope him and stevie can carry that on.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i'm not even going to bite at that. who do you support?



me cant fucking stand football to enerjetic for me pal! lol but i know how u die hard football nutjobs love comments like that

ive really gotta stealth my grow room had a fukin health visitor turn up today to chek the house for baby gates act act i was up the stairs likea shot hididng the room door from view,STRESSSS


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

del am trying a 12/12 from seed under the mag plus led. never had as healthy looking young girls as these. leaves point up under light like a solar panel and the rate growth is awesome. how long on 12/12 does it take in norm for it to start to flower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> carroll will come good. prob with lfc fans they r fickle as fuck. breaks my heart hearing bout fans crying out get rid players bedding in. if we can get half the player he was at newcastle then we r on a winner. wen torres joined lfc his goal record was wank. had two good years lfc and peeps say he was best cf in world? year and half absolute shite he was and a scummy money pinching bellend. he just had best midfield suppling him geerald alonso mascherano reira kuyt/beneyoun. soon as alonso went torres played ok but never the terror he was.
> im hoping newcastle will buy few more players but at the right price and that is a skill nowadays and a long drawn out slow way but the best way for a team without the funds off the top 5 6 clubs at present. carroll had a understanding with nolan which was amazing. hope him and stevie can carry that on.


hahahah money pinching bell end ours was that short arse owen. I hope with the class acts around him caroll will come good for you but i reckon without the fans shouting his name he might not. kenny should be able to get him performing though. he's got a way with players.




UKRG said:


> me cant fucking stand football to enerjetic for me pal! lol but i know how u die hard football nutjobs love comments like that


just a wind up merchant eh....


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

owen mcmanaman torres theey all did one on lfc fans. all was on way being true legends and sold out. mcmanaman flopped same so far torres and owen did well with real as a sub haha.he lost his england spot also should stayed wood had a better career any lfc acadamy who ever plays for man united deserves b injured and never get game time. shame in football the real dedicated players like redknapp as in jamie end up injured in there prime. i do dream wot would off been with a young gerrerd and a redknapp pulling strings in midfield. i for one was over moon wen carroll arrived. weni 1st saw him in championship i was proper impressed. shearer capello dalglish all rate him as a cf and they wood no they spent lifes playing and coaching footy.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeeeeeeesus. give it a rest will you guys, bloody football  I head the thing on the news and wondered how you'd be taking it don  They said that it had held that name for 120 years or something, to me that's tradition you don't fuck with.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> del am trying a 12/12 from seed under the mag plus led. never had as healthy looking young girls as these. leaves point up under light like a solar panel and the rate growth is awesome. how long on 12/12 does it take in norm for it to start to flower?


boys show 2 ish weeks , girls 3 ish weeks then flower from 4-5 weeks.............BUT....some can be a little quicker and some can be a bit longer....depends on strain and pheno ..............i did an orange bud seed to finish in about 101/2 weeks.......then a lemon skunk that took 131/2 weeks but produced over 6 oz dry.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

cheers del. im trying blue cheese out another gift from a mate, any body no if blue cheese does well in a scrogg set up? my light is as high as can get it but bleeching leaves 15 inchs away from light unit so a scrog should reduce that abit


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Not sure on the blue cheese genetics but the cheese cheese loves a scrog, nice viney plant.

My BSB/casey scrog is really starting to ome on now, gonna have to think about changing up the res and finding a bigger veg area in a tick. Been thinking through my finances and it could be that i don't need as high a yield as i'd imagined from this plant.


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 10, 2011)

cheers ttt will give it a go. whats a bsb/casey scrogg?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> owen mcmanaman torres theey all did one on lfc fans. all was on way being true legends and sold out. mcmanaman flopped same so far torres and owen did well with real as a sub haha.he lost his england spot also should stayed wood had a better career any lfc acadamy who ever plays for man united deserves b injured and never get game time. shame in football the real dedicated players like redknapp as in jamie end up injured in there prime. i do dream wot would off been with a young gerrerd and a redknapp pulling strings in midfield. i for one was over moon wen carroll arrived. weni 1st saw him in championship i was proper impressed. shearer capello dalglish all rate him as a cf and they wood no they spent lifes playing and coaching footy.


 aye gerrard and redknap would have been a threat for any defence like. most of the toon fans reckon carroll needed to go out and get trained with some experienced quality around him. he'll come back to the toon sooner or later better for it. 


tip top toker said:


> Jeeeeeeesus. give it a rest will you guys, bloody football  I head the thing on the news and wondered how you'd be taking it don  They said that it had held that name for 120 years or something, to me that's tradition you don't fuck with.


 hahah have you not fucked off to canada yet.  they play ice hockey there son and their mental for it. love a good ruck they do


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Canada ent till about febuary. Don't have a date yet. Things are looking good though, my mate who is over there has found a house to live in where there are a couple of folk who sell weed and mushrooms  There is a pound bag sat on their lounge table. I'm certainly gonna be getting to some ice hockey games, hell of a sport!

One o those days today, i have succeeded in knocking over an open and full bottle of Ph down over my carpet, not once, but twice in 5 minutes in different areas of the room. Sigh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

vancouver is pot lovers heaven man. you should send a cheese cut over before you go. clean up man


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 10, 2011)

really dunno why americans give canada shit, its fuckin class!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Wouldn't you be jealous if those were your neighbours?  I'm tempted to look into growing once out there, i've a long time friend who's been out there a handful of years growing so hoefully i'll be able to bump into him for a chat. Cheesey is gonna be gone from my cupboards within 3 weeks time. Hopefully i'll stumble across her on my return.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 10, 2011)

strains like that have a way of stickin around man, i reckon you needn't worry. I suppose we have nout to be jelous of with our neighbors


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

You say that, gimme a cute chick with an irish or french accent and i'm weak at the knees  

Once my grow is packed down it's all being lent to a mate so i'll set him up with a handful of cheese clones and hope there's one still knocking aaround when i return  He's a lazy cunt though, he genuinely expects to read or watch absolutely nothing and just have me teach him everything about growing. I've told him he can borrow my kit with a deposit (he is the type who is just gagging to get raided) and that's the end fo it. I like to help people but i despise ueless lazy cunts who can't do a damned thing for themselves.

I got a bit carried away in the supermarket, all of the bags of halloween sweets that should have been like £2 a go, 30 abgs of chuppa chups, haribo etc, well they were all on offer for like 15p a pop, bought 150 lollies for 95p  might have to book a pre-meditated trip to the dentist "doc, book me in at 11, i'm doing a test"


----------



## UKHG (Nov 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> really dunno why americans give canada shit, its fuckin class!


prolly like we do with wales or scotland look at it this way if your coutry is a body then anything stuck to it is like a wart innit! 

i.e like wales and scotland is to england and wer always giving the mardy jocks shit arnet we


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gutted!! That was close


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> prolly like we do with wales or scotland look at it this way if your coutry is a body then anything stuck to it is like a wart innit!
> 
> i.e like wales and scotland is to england and wer always giving the mardy jocks shit arnet we


I dunno mate, we give scots and the likes a bash purely because it's a good bit of fun, there aren't really any genuine feelings behind it. I've nothing against a scotsman whatsoever but i won't keep my mouth shut if there's an opportunity to rib em about their alcoholism or whatnot 

I still say jealously. The countries re like the same, except that canadians are wicked and americans genrally annoying and not as intelligent as one would like, and america's society and political system is utterly and totally fucked up and the canadians just enjoy life. I can see why americans don't like em  Kinda like that geezer that everyone knows and likes but is a fucking cunt because he has an aston martin and an indoor swiming pool. Fucking dickhead!


----------



## UKHG (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I still say jealously. The countries re like the same, except that canadians are wicked and americans genrally annoying and not as intelligent as one would like, and america's society and political system is utterly and totally fucked up and the canadians just enjoy life. I can see why americans don't like em  Kinda like that geezer that everyone knows and likes but is a fucking cunt because he has an aston martin and an indoor swiming pool. Fucking dickhead!


yeh americas ALL fucked up shit man we dont know how good we got it over here with the nhs and benefits fuk u get shot over ther no insurance ur fucked!
and ther METH problem is crazy wait tilll it hits the uk properly 5 yrs tops ouyr popo will be carrieing guns its the meth thats ripping the us apart.and the its all about the money attitude they live by.

and ofc i like i chance to rip a jok or a welshy(dunna wat ther name is#) but same as never no malice just fun

NOKEYE ME NOOOOOOOO


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh americas ALL fucked up shit man we dont know how good we got it over here with the nhs and benefits fuk u get shot over ther no insurance ur fucked!
> and ther METH problem is crazy wait tilll it hits the uk properly 5 yrs tops ouyr popo will be carrieing guns its the meth thats ripping the us apart.and the its all about the money attitude they live by.
> 
> and ofc i like i chance to rip a jok or a welshy(dunna wat ther name is#) but same as never no malice just fun
> ...


at least america is full of americans though ... UK is full of foreigners !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UKHG (Nov 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> at least america is full of americans though ... UK is full of foreigners !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmao yeh fukin rite~!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Indeed man, short of marriage or illegal means, getting a green card to stay in america is like hens teeth. Even a 12 month working holiday is out of the question for em. They doe some things wrong, hell, even immigration sometimes (building a metal fence to keep illegal mexicans out, by using illegal mexicans ) but they do know border control to a degree.

What in holy fuck is all this bullshit going on with Theresa May? why would she authorise a "small" border control project t all? We're at war with multiple countries.Fucking whore should resign. she's trying to blag it away though, but all that does is to prove her lack of integrity. IMF chief get's burdened with a pair of false rape claims (they were etup if you asked me, folk wanted him out), the PM of Greece has resigned, the PM of Italy is in the process of doing so, yet she still thinks she should keep her job after a cockup like this. Burn that bitch at about 160 degrees for 9 hours occasionally roatating and basting.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

Just thought for you guys. I don't know quite what kind of things you folk enjoy or like to read, but well, it's a touch childish but fun none the less, the author sumarised it as Die Hard with fairies, but anyone read any Artemis Fowl books? I love them, they're so much fun  I just bought the 5 in the set i don't have for a tenner on amazon 

And i know i've psoted it before, but hey, i'm enjoying life right now 
[youtube]vqjZ0CBgmUk[/youtube]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey robbie lad caught up on your journal last night bro looking forward to seein wot ya can pull on a waterfarm bro interested in yhem myself just neva had yhe balls to switch from cocco after crimbo you should see a few rooms full tho lol!! The self res init self winns it for me bro plus the ease of just toppin up res every now and then with water change once a week i think its could save me 6 hours a week easily so i hope u pull this off bro lol!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just thought for you guys. I don't know quite what kind of things you folk enjoy or like to read, but well, it's a touch childish but fun none the less, the author sumarised it as Die Hard with fairies, but anyone read any Artemis Fowl books? I love them, they're so much fun  I just bought the 5 in the set i don't have for a tenner on amazon
> 
> And i know i've psoted it before, but hey, i'm enjoying life right now
> [youtube]vqjZ0CBgmUk[/youtube]


*Beardyman is amazing !!!! 
*


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 10, 2011)

HE is that. My flatmates girlfriend used to date him. My flatmates a strange one, purely in that somehow we are connected in too many things to be coincidence, it's spooky. He moves into the city, and starts going out with someone i went to school with and had to give up my dorm room for a week so her brother could stay there. For 5 years he rented a room from a family who ahve been family friends for life, whom i was at school with from about the very first year, some of his best friends who live in another city happen to be again a pair of girls i grew up with and went to school with. Creeped the fuck out. Maybe he's a spy!


----------



## UKHG (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;Oh5ulWTq3zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh5ulWTq3zE&feature[/video]

and dont forget
[video=youtube;kkb4rP6Jq1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkb4rP6Jq1Q&feature[/video]

AWSOME nursey rhyme^^^^


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

morning folks just thought id bump the page aint got fuck all intresting to say just bored n stoned morning buckets lol makes me feel 14 again but still no rizla in the house n last lil bit of grn had to be done...................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

gin for breaky !!!! you are my new hero sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gin for breaky !!!! you are my new hero sambo


last bit of grn not gin ya nutter lol i couldnt drink gin even if i was pissed.

so with them reading skills i think your my new hero don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

hahaha from my view on the sofa of the tiny writing on the screen it said gin. still does in fact. 

not sure if your doing that txt spk lyk da kidz or you 'E' key's knackered? 

fuck my heads banging this morning. 7% perry last night. large blank from 8pm


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

ok hands up i did say grn not green fucking el next up il be calling every1 cuz n blood HELP me lol

is actually some nice green livers that was flowered for 9wks then left in the dark for just over a week just aint got enough of it thats why i was lowering the tone n doing buckets, really really need to buy a bong lol

im feeling all fresh well as fresh as ya can after 4 buckets lol but not ad a drink in 3nights that kinda fresh, its the weight even on just the vods which is all i drink i still put loads of weight on with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

no worries fam. safe ! 

left for a week in the dark?! what for? heard of 24 hours but a week?

fuck the scales it's crimbo man


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no worries fam. safe !
> 
> left for a week in the dark?! what for? heard of 24 hours but a week?
> 
> fuck the scales it's crimbo man


lol

wasnt for any reason but hes a lazy bastard chopped 11 gave up then went on the lash for a week lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2011)

oh fuck ahm ruff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

recurring theme this morning dura. at least your not alone in having a thumper.

right i'm gonna have to fuck off to work the house next door are drilling right next to me.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> ok hands up i did say grn not green fucking el next up il be calling every1 cuz n blood HELP me lol
> 
> is actually some nice green livers that was flowered for 9wks then left in the dark for just over a week just aint got enough of it thats why i was lowering the tone n doing buckets, really really need to buy a bong lol
> 
> im feeling all fresh well as fresh as ya can after 4 buckets lol but not ad a drink in 3nights that kinda fresh, its the weight even on just the vods which is all i drink i still put loads of weight on with it.


Only you could put weight on, drinkin vodka with no calories chunk! lol

Mornin chaps!


----------



## Beansly (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no worries fam. safe !
> 
> left for a week in the dark?! what for? heard of 24 hours but a week?
> 
> fuck the scales it's crimbo man


 Haha I knew you bastards secretly loved our slang.
Fam... safe... Haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 11, 2011)

i was up till the early hours playin xbox n drinkin tequila, the sad part, i was on my todd. feel great this mornin though!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i was up till the early hours playin xbox n drinkin tequila, the sad part, i was on my todd. feel great this mornin though!


Id say that was heaven bro!! No women moanin about how much time your spending on the box or how much your drinkin thosr were the days lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

Right kill or cure time. To the bar Batman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i was up till the early hours playin xbox n drinkin tequila, the sad part, i was on my todd. feel great this mornin though!


Heaven indeed! My COD game goes to shit when I'm drunk tho


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Heaven indeed! My COD game goes to shit when I'm drunk tho


so do mine but you stop givin a shit and start doin stupid tactics. 

cehddar, will all that cheese youve been shiftin book yourself into a hotel for a night n take your xbox hahahaha.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> so do mine but you stop givin a shit and start doin stupid tactics.
> 
> cehddar, will all that cheese youve been shiftin book yourself into a hotel for a night n take your xbox hahahaha.


Lol its an option but i ve got selective hearing after 4 stella anyway bro lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

My stomach has been a washing machine all day. Got into work and first thing i found out was there was no bog roll to be found, it's been a rather uncomfortable day to say the least 

Romulan joint about to get sparked up, while i was finishing flowering as it was polinated, there are still loads and loads of viable black rose x romulan seeds so heads up folk  Chances are i'll wait a week and bung the other 2 varieties in at the same time, think i've still all of your addresses lying around somewhere.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2011)

DOG Kush Nug.


Some Lemon Fuel Funk tonight and deffo one of my strongest plants! A true Great 

Peace all
cgg


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> i was up till the early hours playin xbox n drinkin tequila, the sad part, i was on my todd. feel great this mornin though!


drinking alone its a slippery slope lol

aint ya got a ps3 WoW? ive had 3-4 xbox's since release but always end up getting the ump with paying for online n get rid, but just got me 1st ps3 not too bad never really played cod online much but starting to get better now, especially since i unlocked the stoner gun lol love that gun not just the name i no haha but its fucking powerful n easy to use.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats crackin then sambo you on the voddy old lad??


----------



## fitzgib (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone going to dam before they ban us brits


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

fitzgib said:


> anyone going to dam before they ban us brits


fuck dam and there tourist weed expensive hash and expensive everything...................


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whats crackin then sambo you on the voddy old lad??


yeah on the vods 2night m8 puffs all gone now, pretty pissed tbh but being good no? hows far the missus gone now geezer?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

That is the singular word i would use if asked to describe Amsterdam, well no, i'd use two words, fucking expensive. If i visit again i'm not doing it purely on the weed value, i'd rather just get cheeky and turn up at some RIU members house one evening with a few bags of different weed  I've always had a thing about spending money where there is no need to do so. Does not compute.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah on the vods 2night m8 puffs all gone now, pretty pissed tbh but being good no? hows far the missus gone now geezer?


Yeh very good boy mate, .........mrs is nearly 17week now mate startin to show lol............................the lemon fairy will soon sort you out geeza!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

Busy getting drunk, fully aware that i have to get up early and walk for an hour through town. Booo.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh very good boy mate, .........mrs is nearly 17week now mate startin to show lol............................the lemon fairy will soon sort you out geeza!


17wks thats funny my missus is about the same with our second you gonna find out if its a boy or girl? that scan is soon i think m8 missus keeps banging on about it lol


----------



## fitzgib (Nov 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That is the singular word i would use if asked to describe Amsterdam, well no, i'd use two words, fucking expensive. If i visit again i'm not doing it purely on the weed value, i'd rather just get cheeky and turn up at some RIU members house one evening with a few bags of different weed  I've always had a thing about spending money where there is no need to do so. Does not compute.



its not about the money tho, amsterdam is legendary, ur grandkids are gonna ask u about the place. it gonna be gone so im sad as ive been going for over 10 years


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

fitzgib said:


> its not about the money tho, amsterdam is legendary, ur grandkids are gonna ask u about the place. it gonna be gone so im sad as ive been going for over 10 years


Oh, it's a great place, i have been, but it's generally more money than it's really worth. Thhe type of place you want to visit where you have a grower friend already out there. It is very expensive for what it is, that is to say a city with some great spaces and museums and it's various perks, which in reality are just "perks" because of their open public status. Smoking a joint in a coffee shop is a fun experience, but you can have just such an experience with a joint outside a friendly pub somewhere 

What an i say, i'm cheap haha


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

depends really m8 what ya growing if ya growin shite n smoking shite then im shore the dam n it 20euro a g prices are all gravy but if ya growing/smoking as good as they got n making better or at least 100x cheaper hash then why bother???


----------



## kana (Nov 11, 2011)

any vertical growers here?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 11, 2011)

lol what u mean by vert growers


----------



## kana (Nov 11, 2011)

growing vertically lol, e.g. light hanging vertically down the middle of tent, with plants surrounding it on all sides from top to bottom 

heres a video:
[video]http://youtu.be/9k-5HqVgzDc[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

kana said:


> any vertical growers here?


Nah, i've often thought about it but my limited space would make it on par to what i presently do. If i had the room though, i'd do it!

By vertical growing he means the lights are suspended downward, often in cooltubes, to give a vertical 360 degree lighting effect. The plants are then grown on shelves one on top of the other with the buds and such growing inward toward the column of glisteing magic. DST has a great journal about this method.


----------



## kana (Nov 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, i've often thought about it but my limited space would make it on par to what i presently do. If i had the room though, i'd do it!
> 
> By vertical growing he means the lights are suspended downward, often in cooltubes, to give a vertical 360 degree lighting effect. The plants are then grown on shelves one on top of the other with the buds and such growing inward toward the column of glisteing magic. DST has a great journal about this method.


lol the better definition from ttk. Same, hg hydroponics has a new vertical grow system called the agrowtent available in both single and dual sizes, was thinking about getting one and having a go at it or even trying the volksgarden rotating system i saw a thread on here with a guy getting good yields from it and that only requires 1 600w


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 11, 2011)

ah yeah i do man from time to time depends on available space.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

vert growing yeah go for it lol systems only 2g plus unless ya names heath.......

pics n il beleive.

i also think bout being a vet or a pilot lolol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 11, 2011)

not to the level ttt is chattin tho just a few 300w cfl's hanging between the plants makes them go bush lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be fun :S hungover throughout a day of glassblowing in hot stifling conditions. I think i'll have to get off my tits on haribo during the walk there


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 11, 2011)

i get to spend my hang overs in a sweaty kitchen deep joy :/


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, i do as well, that's my monday till friday job, but i figured i'd book a saturday getting hot and steamy as well. HOpefully it'll be good fun if a tad uncomfy 

I do love it though, stick a bunch of sausages in the oven and tum tee tum, 4 of thoe bad boys are mine  I finished off my day today with one of my spiced cheesey chicken fajitas


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

my hangover wiil be spent in my bed with a bacon sarnie if shes lucky and the dreaded thought of having to maybe water the plants if they need it lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> 17wks thats funny my missus is about the same with our second you gonna find out if its a boy or girl? that scan is soon i think m8 missus keeps banging on about it lol


Yeh mate, find out in about 2 weeks the mrs is the same knows how many days an lot bless her!............are you findin out then, what you want?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate, find out in about 2 weeks the mrs is the same knows how many days an lot bless her!............are you findin out then, what you want?


i already got a lil girl m8 so of course i want a boy, i wana call him my name too but the missus finks thats ''pikey'' fucking bitch i fink its traditional! 1st son should be called my name, and not trolling cunt lol my real name lol

you gonna find out pukka? also u gonna have a 4d scan? only 120-150quid and you get to see what the baby looks like weird but worth it.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> my hangover wiil be spent in my bed with a bacon sarnie if shes lucky and the dreaded thought of having to maybe water the plants if they need it lolol


Hahaha, the old "they'll be fine till tomorrow" routine  I've fallen into that trap and beyond


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hahaha, the old "they'll be fine till tomorrow" routine  I've fallen into that trap and beyond


lolol they really will be fine ttt im in soil m8 i could leave the fuckers 2wks go back n water them and they still be fine fact! 

how ya doing neway m8 u still not gone canada ya lazy bastard WHY not!?!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't goto Canada until the work program starts up, else i get there and run out of cash fairly quick. I'm just chilling with some beer and joits of sorts just loving the rain


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i already got a lil girl m8 so of course i want a boy, i wana call him my name too but the missus finks that ''pikey'' fucking bitch i fink its traditional! 1st son should be called my name, and not trolling cunt lol my real name lol
> 
> you gonna find out pukka? also u gonna have a 4d scan? only 120-150quid and you get to see what the baby looks like weird but worth it.


I seen a pic of your little girl i think mate on you email picture thingy, fuck knows how a ugly cunt like yous has produced such a cute baby lol..........i'd like a boy mate the mrs wants a girls shes got a lad allready.
Yeh were findin out mate, was talkin to the mrs about them scan thingys other day not decided yet you had 1 last time mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I seen a pic of your little girl i think mate on you email picture thingy, fuck knows how a ugly cunt like yous has produced such a cute baby lol..........i'd like a boy mate the mrs wants a girls shes got a lad allready.
> Yeh were findin out mate, was talkin to the mrs about them scan thingys other day not decided yet you had 1 last time mate?


yeah i had 1 ya cheap twat fucking get 1 done m8, its something to keep pukka and it really does look just like ya lil kid strange that i suppose lolol its weird m8 but deffo worth it whats 120-150 2days smokeage on binge??? nuffing geezer get it done ya wont regret especially seeing as its ya 1st.

didnt no you had seen that pic on my msn your never on msn? also dont txt that old number m8 if so i aint ignoring ya i change me number often and that 1 is old now.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Can't goto Canada until the work program starts up, else i get there and run out of cash fairly quick. I'm just chilling with some beer and joits of sorts just loving the rain


pissin down here too m8, i really liked canada when i spent a few months there would love to have the chance to have a go out there u should go for it ttt fuck it, whats the work programme??? i aint been on the thread much.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i had 1 ya cheap twat fucking get 1 done m8, its something to keep pukka and it really does look just like ya lil kid strange that i suppose lolol its weird m8 but deffo worth it whats 120-150 2days smokeage on binge??? nuffing geezer get it done ya wont regret especially seeing as its ya 1st.
> 
> didnt no you had seen that pic on my msn your never on msn? also dont txt that old number m8 if so i aint ignoring ya i change me number often and that 1 is old now.


Lol it was the mrs that was umin an r'in mate lol.....think i will then mate, might make the nurse blush tho if its a lad and hung like his dad lmao!!!!!

I just saved ya email in my contacts and ya msn profile come up some how mate, ill have to get ya new un mate need to get the other 2 culprits anall so i can have a chat an stop bein such a anti social nob!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2011)

''might make the nurse blush tho if its a lad and hung like his dad lmao!!!!!''

lmfao ya twat lol im abit concerned meself bout my new baby boy aint much fun having to wrap n tie it round ya leg like dad lolol

seriously tho av 1 of them scans done well worth it even if just for the blowjob the missus gives ya for making her so happy lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Im gunna have it done fuck it!...ill post the vid on ere lmao!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

double sausage and egg mcmuffin follwed up by pancakes n maple syrup hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm think il be a fat fucker forever i give up lol

have a good day people.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey sammy boy how ya been? Still doing the psychosis?


PUKKA BUD said:


> Im gunna have it done fuck it!...ill post the vid on ere lmao!!


 of the blowjob or the scan?


----------



## chuckles01 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi folks, im just starting my first grow from seed and i would like to know what happens with seedlings sprouting through the soil at different times. I have them in a propagator and one seedling seems to be stomping ahead of the others as they havnt even broke the surface yet? Sorry if i have interupted your convo but i cant be doing with the americans sarcasum. Cheers.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey sammy boy how ya been? Still doing the psychosis?


alrite beans, yeah im all good m8 im growing pyschosis and exodus cheese at the mo and will prob just stick to them 2 for good now, some mighty strains they oldboy.

how u been? whatcha got on the grow?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

chuckles01 said:


> Hi folks, im just starting my first grow from seed and i would like to know what happens with seedlings sprouting through the soil at different times. I have them in a propagator and one seedling seems to be stomping ahead of the others as they havnt even broke the surface yet? Sorry if i have interupted your convo but i cant be doing with the americans sarcasum. Cheers.


im off beans is our resident yank minus the sarcasim but he nos his shit, beans answer his q's m8 missus is picking me up ina minint.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 12, 2011)

morning gents


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

surfing the crest of a two day accumulator hangover here. oddly i feel better today than i did yesterday. i reckon its sticking to spirits instead of pints


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> pissin down here too m8, i really liked canada when i spent a few months there would love to have the chance to have a go out there u should go for it ttt fuck it, whats the work programme??? i aint been on the thread much.


the work program is a working holiday deal for 18-30 year olds or something, basically gives you a 1 year working visa which can be extended at the end of the year. I can't wait. /got an email from my mate over there, he enquired on the price of the pound his housemate picked up recently, 1400 canadian for a pound! that' fucking £50 an ounce, hell yes! Gonna be setting up a grow none the less me thinks


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 12, 2011)

sambos back to his old ways. menace to society. I had a bit of a breakthrough last night, after 3 years of on n off smokin, i had 5 days off and a cig made me throw up, bare in mind there was a lot of tequila n wine in the equation but thats a first. 

either that or your still pissed don lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

the thought had occurred but i'm actually pretty hangover free. little tired. get this though the bog troll in revolution was telling me he makes 800 bar a DAY?!!? has to deal with wankers out on the piss but i reckon it's worth it for that. 

saturday porn


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 12, 2011)

don how much cfl u normally flower under ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

hahah 3 candles one scented 

i use 2 x 600w HPS fella. i did have a 300w blue and red spec cfl i was vegging with but the blue half blew. for 1 -2 plants a couple of 300w red spec will give you reasonable results


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 12, 2011)

ah i see , hope mine dont blow as ive decided to see it through with the cfl , always got the hps in back up tho but these bitches are probably coming down early they gotta be ready for xmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

id just use the hps , why arent you? the heat?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats mine at 5 weeks flower today and all lookin very healthy, the upward growth has halted and now the buds are filling out nicely, probably chop the the 2 aks in 3 weeks and give the church another one and the black jack another one after that. i'll get a chance to see my 3 soil ones later, i havent seen them in a couple of weeks coz there in a mates chamber, i dont even think there in flower yet.


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 12, 2011)

dura72 said:


> thats mine at 5 weeks flower today and all lookin very healthy, the upward growth has halted and now the buds are filling out nicely, probably chop the the 2 aks in 3 weeks and give the church another one and the black jack another one after that. i'll get a chance to see my 3 soil ones later, i havent seen them in a couple of weeks coz there in a mates chamber, i dont even think there in flower yet.


how you finding the church mate


----------



## dura72 (Nov 12, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> how you finding the church mate


ive grown it quite a few times, it was my very first plant and i always go back to it. its a good easy plant to grow ,decent yeilder and decent smoke. usually pull around 3 oz in an organic soil grow this time im doing dwc so im expecting higher returns. its one of those plants i advise ayone starting out to give a go because it mould and disease resistant.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id just use the hps , why arent you? the heat?


yeah don purely heat.


----------



## WOWgrow (Nov 12, 2011)

these 30/500 cocodomols have really done a number on me, feel like catchin some ZZzzzzzz


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

I have one roasty toasty left arm. I was stood a touch too long trying to get glass out of the crucible in the bottomr of the furnace and well, when my arm had gotten a touch hotter than simply warn, burns up n down lol. 1200 is a lot of degrees of hotness. Great fun though, made a fancy wine glass, brandy decanter, a fucked up vase, some christmas bouballs. I tell you, making a bong by hand from glass is absolute childs play. Takes a touch of work to keeping yoru main stem straight when you open it up, but other than that, first ever go with some melted glass and i'd have been able to knock one out if i had time. Also makes me wonder how in heck spoons/pipes are so difficult to make, you literally form your ball of glass and blow, cut it down, blow, re-heat, cut down, blow, childs play. Granted this is not lampwork, but the principals remain the same (hence how i was able to carry them over to what i was doing today)


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

sounds good mate , was this a course thing oir something open to the public , id like to try glassblowing


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, just a day course to see how i get on with the idea of glass blowing (i love it!). I was £85 for the day but you basically had free reign. They have a big factory shop and you were able to just point at something and say help me make one of those  I have easily recouperated the initial cost with what i made. I mean just the christmas bouballs they sell themselves for £15 a pop. Their type of glass used is very famous, no buyin in, it's all made from scratch from sand with a geneation old recipe for colour, very cool place. Although the stuff is loaded with iron oxide i think it is so their glass is really heavy.

Tell you what, rolling a ball of 1200C glass into shape in your hand using nowt but some wet newspaper as insulation between the glass and your palm, that's a bit nerveracking the first time around. 

I told the guy that i would actually be looking into lampwork, he turned and instantly said what, so you can make pipes and bongs haha. Sounds geezer.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> alrite beans, yeah im all good m8 im growing pyschosis and exodus cheese at the mo and will prob just stick to them 2 for good now, some mighty strains they oldboy.
> 
> how u been? whatcha got on the grow?





newuserlol said:


> im off beans is our resident yank minus the sarcasim but he nos his shit, beans answer his q's m8 missus is picking me up ina minint.


 Glad to hear it brohiem. You're a true commercial grower, and I don't mean it in a derogatory terms! You still with the 4x 600w or did you upgrade like you had planned to? Also, did my stoner memory miss something or did you get some poor, charitable lass pregnant with you demon seed?
Me, I got ahold of what may or may not be 'True OG' and 'Pre98 Bubba Kush'. I'm sceptical about the Bubba, cause good cuts are practically extinct, but I'm growing some of that TGA Plushberry too. Got two nice females that look like their different phenos, so I'm happy with that. The plan is to eventually make mother plants if they turn out decent, and swith up to a high plant count hydroponic SOG. Like 100 plants in 4 inch rockwool cubes in a 4'x4' space, growing to about 18 inches tall and yeilding about 7-8g per plant. That's the plan anyways...
Sorry I took off yesterday before I could be of any use to anyone lol. Hopefully he got some help from someone with more experience.

Speaking of that, where the hall has supersillybilly been? I hope he didn't get caught up.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have one roasty toasty left arm. I was stood a touch too long trying to get glass out of the crucible in the bottomr of the furnace and well, when my arm had gotten a touch hotter than simply warn, burns up n down lol. 1200 is a lot of degrees of hotness. Great fun though, made a fancy wine glass, brandy decanter, a fucked up vase, some christmas bouballs. I tell you, making a bong by hand from glass is absolute childs play. Takes a touch of work to keeping yoru main stem straight when you open it up, but other than that, first ever go with some melted glass and i'd have been able to knock one out if i had time. Also makes me wonder how in heck spoons/pipes are so difficult to make, you literally form your ball of glass and blow, cut it down, blow, re-heat, cut down, blow, childs play. Granted this is not lampwork, but the principals remain the same (hence how i was able to carry them over to what i was doing today)


From what I hear the price of glass is a big joke among the glass blowing community. Especially the marketing.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I told the guy that i would actually be looking into lampwork, he turned and instantly said what, so you can make pipes and bongs haha. Sounds geezer.


You should of gave him a stern look of disgust and mumbled something about bloody druggies and walked off , that would of been funny !


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think it would have worked. While it was an hour walk i had a big joint beforehand, then when i rocked up i rolled a cigarette but when i don't use filters or roaches they jut amalgamate into small cones. 

I've never looked into the overhead costs such as electricity etc, but yeah, does seem that glass sells for a quite a bit more than it should considering the potential output rates. The place i was at is larger scale than a simple lamp on your bench, most of the work has to be done in two man teams. No punty you can hold in your teeth while you sort things out, this punty is a 5 foot long metal pole.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 12, 2011)

england beating spain well i defo need a reef after that result


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competion.html

new competition looking forward to the entries...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol, so that'll basically mean a picture of researchkitty half naked amongst her plants, competition over


----------



## trand (Nov 12, 2011)

I tried it on here all too fucking ''clicky'' for me I posted and asked questions , and was offered no helpful advice, come to that , I got fuck all, what do I have to post a fucking cv? or be ''vetted'', fuck sake you was all newbies once, so were did you start?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I tried it on here all too fucking ''clicky'' for me I posted and asked questions , and was offered no helpful advice, come to that , I got fuck all, what do I have to post a fucking cv? or be ''vetted'', fuck sake you was all newbies once, so were did you start?


What were u askin?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I tried it on here all too fucking ''clicky'' for me I posted and asked questions , and was offered no helpful advice, come to that , I got fuck all, what do I have to post a fucking cv? or be ''vetted'', fuck sake you was all newbies once, so were did you start?


Canabis forums work as they work. Big budshots or huge controversy else you'll have to work hard for your replies


----------



## trand (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 3livers and was getting loads of yellowing , posted the medium and nutes, and never even got a fucking response yeah so what I'm a newbie, was'nt you all, get real we are all sailing the same boat


----------



## trand (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah it came back ,,, sure there are many great minds on here and you will get a reply


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I have 3livers and was getting loads of yellowing , posted the medium and nutes, and never even got a fucking response yeah so what I'm a newbie, was'nt you all, get real we are all sailing the same boat


Can u post a pic?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

If you're getting yellowing which isn't simply burning, feed it more. I jump on every page or so, things get missed, don't get too upset. I'm happy to help if i'm not too stoned or drunk  Right ow though i'm verging on both, mwahahaha, an armful of burn and feel justified in getting trolleyed


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I have 3livers and was getting loads of yellowing , posted the medium and nutes, and never even got a fucking response yeah so what I'm a newbie, was'nt you all, get real we are all sailing the same boat


your attitude aint really gonna get you anywhere ... when i 1st came here it took ages to get a reply , you just have to keep posting! the uk thread is more of a banter page , we try to help but most the stuff on here is piss taking n stuff ..... chill bro ... 
you got a pic of the yellowing as it could be a whole heap of problems depending on how it looks... it will deffo be a deficiancy of some sorts but without a pic we are kinda just guessing at what it could be .


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

Also is it the livers cut or the livers seeds from Underground Originals ? 
i was told the cut can be abit picky with nutes ... whats ya medium and PH ?


----------



## trand (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have a attitude, I was being polite , and just asking questions as a newbie, and thought , you all started somewhere, so were do i start?, i know nothing, and was relying on you guys, for some sort of advice, being Uk myself thought it best to go on the UK thread


----------



## rainz (Nov 12, 2011)

cant believe it, just picked up an rvk125, DR60, sunmate cfl reflector and 250W cfl, clip on fan and small out take fan for 50 QUID!!!! Biggest result in aaaaages......how is everybody tonight?? All drinking/ smoking yourselves retarded? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 12, 2011)

rainz said:


> cant believe it, just picked up an rvk125, DR60, sunmate cfl reflector and 250W cfl, clip on fan and small out take fan for 50 QUID!!!! Biggest result in aaaaages......how is everybody tonight?? All drinking/ smoking yourselves retarded? lol


Thats a deal n a half m8. 2nite am smokin maself silly


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I don't have a attitude, I was being polite , and just asking questions as a newbie, and thought , you all started somewhere, so were do i start?, i know nothing, and was relying on you guys, for some sort of advice, being Uk myself thought it best to go on the UK thread


s=See this is where we differ. I knew as much as I could make myself know, i figured if i was going to grow cannabis i'd research how it was done so i knew here pr there what was what. If you know nothing then you've a lot of research to dobefore you start asking all te questions  Everyone starts from somewhere but the majority don't try and start from zero knowledge, they learn what they have to learn. The info is here, there, and EVERYWHERE.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I don't have a attitude, I was being polite , and just asking questions as a newbie, and thought , you all started somewhere, so were do i start?, i know nothing, and was relying on you guys, for some sort of advice, being Uk myself thought it best to go on the UK thread


yeh liek that cat sed bak ther this thread is for piss takin seriously ive had sum issues so i know and most of these lo are hardcore stoners so unless its bud porn or naked midget trannys from brazil it wont get nitcied here

patience dude seriously and plz and thanx always helps the other world dont get that us brits are a island race and thiis is how we are blunt as a orange mate but anyways be persitant polite and key for help ALWAYS SHOW IMAGES OF UR PROBLEM NO IMAGES NO HELP...seriously


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got kish. Just 2 day. Any tga stuff is good. I'm doin dairy queen, chernobl, sour og, starbud, ace of spades, grapegod, pre 98 bubba, herijuana. Kish is on deck now, tahoe og too. Good luck to ya mate, right def right luv.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh plush berry too.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

trand said:


> I tried it on here all too fucking ''clicky'' for me I posted and asked questions , and was offered no helpful advice, come to that , I got fuck all, what do I have to post a fucking cv? or be ''vetted'', fuck sake you was all newbies once, so were did you start?


fucking moany bastard i told ya many times to just read read read and research research research, asking question on any weed forum most the time your get many different answers and solutions and half or most are wrong, u carnt expect loads of help how many people do u fink are asking the same questions over n over, the people who been on the site a long time carnt be fucking arsed to answer the same old post a million fucking times.

i told ya many times to just READ the site research hard.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2011)

trands 6wk in 12/12 livers clone, 1st timer that really aint too bad. but cause its his 1st go hes like a fucking american noob 

''OH MY GOD i have a few yellow leaves the plants gonna crumble n die n the buds implode PLEASE HELP'' lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2011)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> I got kish. Just 2 day. Any tga stuff is good. I'm doin dairy queen, chernobl, sour og, starbud, ace of spades, grapegod, pre 98 bubba, herijuana. Kish is on deck now, tahoe og too. Good luck to ya mate, right def right luv.


that kish is one of the next strains on my shopping list when i move and hopefully between now and then there will also be a visit from the fairy ive been waiting for


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you supposed to pop burn blisters? I've a big joint of hash in me gob and it all looks too tempting


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Are you supposed to pop burn blisters? I've a big joint of hash in me gob and it all looks too tempting


whats the worse that could happen ... do it , do it , do it !!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

i feel like shit , cold .. man flu .. psycosis joints .. still dying ... i refuse to go back to bed though , it just makes you feel worse !!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

I woke up, transfered myelf into a big beanbag, curled up and have been dozing to music all day so far  too much to do today for this type of behaviour.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 13, 2011)

lazy bastards i been up since 6am


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

Lazy doesn't enter into the equation. This is a well planned precision snooze. In a bit i've to load up the washing machine, clean the kitchen, clean the bedroom, harvest 2 plants and then empty the washing machine. I'm great at filling it, but clothes hotrses, folding, fuck offffffffff.

All about balancing your workload with your fun or some such  where's me joint gone.


----------



## rainz (Nov 13, 2011)

Got my 2 tents now! cant fucking wait to get my seeds now, defo going with the cheese dawg from BB. Anyway afternoon everyone lol im just getting my roast ready, no bud porn from any of you mongs today?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 13, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competion.html


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

rainz said:


> Got my 2 tents now! cant fucking wait to get my seeds now, defo going with the cheese dawg from BB. Anyway afternoon everyone lol im just getting my roast ready, no bud porn from any of you mongs today?


Howdy rainz. I'm just in the process of harvesting my black rose and BSB x casey if either of those tempt you. I'll throw some pics up in a bit. the cheese x black rose won't be ready for a while although the seeds are all now viable and very plump.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

Black rose and a BSB x Casey both seeded up with black rose.

BR (not a big plant lol, but should be plenty of seeds to go around.




















and the BSB didn't get long enough for her colours to come through ut this is some of it's potential  (seeding seemed to stunt the colour appearance, the balck rose was greenish up until the last few days)







Seeds galore.


----------



## horn420 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bubbachurch, this is a cross between a male the church from GHSC and a female bubblegum from serious seeds. got about 40 seeds off 2 plants and these are my first grow with them. i had them on a 2 1/2 weeks veg of 16/8 and now put them on 12/12. they started to produce stigmas within 1day. they are 4 weeks old and are looking so healthy!! wot ya think peeps?


----------



## horn420 (Nov 13, 2011)

tht looks nice m8, lovely purple flowers!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Black rose and a BSB x Casey both seeded up with black rose.
> 
> BR (not a big plant lol, but should be plenty of seeds to go around.
> 
> ...


Fuckin quality old lad, thats all im sayin


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Black rose and a BSB x Casey both seeded up with black rose.
> 
> BR (not a big plant lol, but should be plenty of seeds to go around.
> 
> ...



they look amazing mate ... how do they smell ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

Should have said those two were my first from autopots, can't really comment but i've an exo in the autopots still going so i'll easily be able to pass a verdict on what i like  Cloned up a couple of BSB x casey earlier from the lower branches of the big scrog, figure i might as well cram the cupboard with every tote i can fit in there  Don't like the idea of everything resting on one scrog, wouldn't mind a couple side plants just to guarantee a handful of ounces themselves.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

UKRG said:


> SO anyone selling a 8 pot wilma? yorkshire?>
> 
> 
> so guys suicidle sundays are just SHIT my highlights gonna be sum shemale midget fiesta sum1 on here asked me for (robbie) u sik sik man!
> ...



WTF ?!? this is a growing site !


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

horn420 said:


> View attachment 1885579View attachment 1885577View attachment 1885574 Bubbachurch, this is a cross between a male the church from GHSC and a female bubblegum from serious seeds. got about 40 seeds off 2 plants and these are my first grow with them. i had them on a 2 1/2 weeks veg of 16/8 and now put them on 12/12. they started to produce stigmas within 1day. they are 4 weeks old and are looking so healthy!! wot ya think peeps?



looking great mate , i bet those crosses will be great , bubblegum is always a winner and the church is a really good smoke aswell ...  +rep


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

There is Dura making sick or racist jokes, and then there is bang out of order. You're not going to stay on my good side with posts like that.


----------



## rainz (Nov 13, 2011)

Get in TT!! The colours on her are lovely........had me roast and now this, keep it up tt gona light a cheese joint now lol, i gota find a cheap camera to show ya the 2 tents i got setup in the shed......insulated, wire buried and protected from house to shed, i cant wait to pop some beans and get going. Read about your glass blowing/ arm burning class sounds good apart from melting yourself lol.


----------



## trand (Nov 13, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> fucking moany bastard i told ya many times to just read read read and research research research, asking question on any weed forum most the time your get many different answers and solutions and half or most are wrong, u carnt expect loads of help how many people do u fink are asking the same questions over n over, the people who been on the site a long time carnt be fucking arsed to answer the same old post a million fucking times.
> 
> i told ya many times to just READ the site research hard.


don't patranize me fat bastard, research, Ive dun that day in day out, and if I took notice of all thats said I'd need a fucking lorry load of nutes and perhaps you are giving the wrong advice if people keep asking the same questions, and can't be arsed, might do you some good to get off it now and then, I didnt ask you anyway, I was asking the intelegent ones on here, a few have at least answered me politely instead of slagging me off compareing me to a yank, I find very offensive, and think you should apologise to me, if you are man enough


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

trand said:


> don't patranize me fat bastard, research, Ive dun that day in day out, and if I took notice of all thats said I'd need a fucking lorry load of nutes and perhaps you are giving the wrong advice if people keep asking the same questions, and can't be arsed, might do you some good to get off it now and then, I didnt ask you anyway, I was asking the intelegent ones on here, a few have at least answered me politely instead of slagging me off compareing me to a yank, I find very offensive, and think you should apologise to me, if you are man enough


SAmbo got told !! pmsl


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 13, 2011)

thats a seriously sexy plant mate...nice work pal..


tip top toker said:


> Black rose and a BSB x Casey both seeded up with black rose.
> 
> BR (not a big plant lol, but should be plenty of seeds to go around.
> 
> ...


----------



## trand (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> SAmbo got told !! pmsl


Do'nt he get told then? I'm gonner chop anyway so don't need advice, now on ripen for 2weeks then will put them out of thier misery, got these 6 ready and waiting to go, will be asking some advice,


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

trand said:


> Do'nt he get told then? I'm gonner chop anyway so don't need advice, now on ripen for 2weeks then will put them out of thier misery, View attachment 1885830got these 6 ready and waiting to go, will be asking some advice,


Shit bro ya made me joke on jack lmfbo


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats a seriously sexy plant mate...nice work pal..


All thanks to Highlanders Cave  just shout if you want something. The Females were untested but i'm sure free seeds is better than no seeds


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

trand said:


> Do'nt he get told then? I'm gonner chop anyway so don't need advice, now on ripen for 2weeks then will put them out of thier misery, View attachment 1885830got these 6 ready and waiting to go, will be asking some advice,


We all have to tell him otherwise nothing would get done ! 
Sounds like you know him well anyway with the fat lazy bastard comments lol 
whats the new cuts ? livers or something new ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> all thanks to highlanders cave  just shout if you want something. The females were untested but i'm sure free seeds is better than no seeds :d


 is this load enough ttt?? I hope so lol!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 13, 2011)

trand said:


> don't patranize me fat bastard, research, Ive dun that day in day out, and if I took notice of all thats said I'd need a fucking lorry load of nutes and perhaps you are giving the wrong advice if people keep asking the same questions, and can't be arsed, might do you some good to get off it now and then, I didnt ask you anyway, I was asking the intelegent ones on here, a few have at least answered me politely instead of slagging me off compareing me to a yank, I find very offensive, and think you should apologise to me, if you are man enough


welcome to the uk thread thats more like it, much better than your moaning like a bitch.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> welcome to the uk thread thats more like it, much better than your moaning like a bitch.....


lmfao he will learn other than that he s fucked lol


----------



## trand (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> We all have to tell him otherwise nothing would get done !
> Sounds like you know him well anyway with the fat lazy bastard comments lol
> whats the new cuts ? livers or something new ?


livers pshycosis exo, and one pshycosis, just looked at the pic on profile anyone with a brain , would'nt put a holiday snap on thier profile would they? . Anyway gonner be putting them babys in the big house in 3weeks , and don't want to fuck up this time, been researching and these need minimal nutes, not that full bb chart shit, makes sense to me , less is best, if they need a bit of something put it in , once in can't take it out, and damage is done .


----------



## Beansly (Nov 13, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> like a fucking american noob





trand said:


> compareing me to a yank


Talk shit all you want, the best weed comes from California, the Pacific Northwest and Colorado in AMERICA. Then Canada. Honorable mention to Michigan and Spain.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Talk shit all you want, the best weed comes from California, the Pacific Northwest and Colorado in AMERICA. Then Canada. Honorable mention to Michigan and Spain.


lmfbo shit boys stop with makin me spit jack ay


----------



## trand (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not talking about the shit , I'm talking about compareing me to to a yank, No comparrison , I'm fucking English thats thouroghbred not a bastard race , the true american was wiped out


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Talk shit all you want, the best weed comes from California, the Pacific Northwest and Colorado in AMERICA. Then Canada. Honorable mention to Michigan and Spain.


And the worst weed comes from..... MEXICO  ya bean eatin sandtrout.


----------



## kana (Nov 13, 2011)

what websites any1 recommend for seeds? I normally use picknmix


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sum1 needs to empty there inbox !!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 13, 2011)

any good scrog guides guys?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 13, 2011)

well thats me back on the wagon. i think this week must cost about £250 on booze and coke, thats quite reasonable considering. my tolerance levels had dipped quite a bit so i couldnt handle the same amounts as usual. plants are comin on a treat( ill try and get pics up this week if i can liberate a half decent camera). dwc is definetly the way forward, ye can stick yer dirt up yer khyber pass, ahm a bubbly bucket man from now on.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Talk shit all you want, the best weed comes from California, the Pacific Northwest and Colorado in AMERICA. Then Canada. Honorable mention to Michigan and Spain.


fuck you....the best weed comes out of my grow cab..............honestly


----------



## horn420 (Nov 14, 2011)

jus feminised m8. i used to use picknmix but had alot of shit seeds tht didnt germinate!! jus feminised seeds are gd and are a gd price!!


----------



## horn420 (Nov 14, 2011)

cheers robbie. yeh i had a male church i didnt want to bin him so i used his pollen and and brushed him up against my bubblegum!! only had 1 seed of the church so i dont know wot the smoke is like. heard its real fucking gd. lol. cheers for rep!!


----------



## rainz (Nov 14, 2011)

kana said:


> what websites any1 recommend for seeds? I normally use picknmix


seaofseeds.com, attitude seedbank, londonseedcentre.co.uk, ive never had any problems with these places.


----------



## rainz (Nov 14, 2011)

dura72 said:


> well thats me back on the wagon. i think this week must cost about £250 on booze and coke, thats quite reasonable considering. my tolerance levels had dipped quite a bit so i couldnt handle the same amounts as usual. plants are comin on a treat( ill try and get pics up this week if i can liberate a half decent camera). dwc is definetly the way forward, ye can stick yer dirt up yer khyber pass, ahm a bubbly bucket man from now on.


I got an oxy-pot to try out myself mate, what nutes you been using in yours? Ive got some vita-link max and various boosts and additives, went for the vita-link as its designed for hard water and in london the waters harder than most i think


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 14, 2011)

rainz said:


> I got an oxy-pot to try out myself mate, what nutes you been using in yours? Ive got some vita-link max and various boosts and additives, went for the vita-link as its designed for hard water and in london the waters harder than most i think


A used ionics in mine think dura's usin the same. U'l b well impressed with the bubbler the growth's unbelievable


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

New update on mi thread growers advice to improve needed growers..


----------



## rainz (Nov 14, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> A used ionics in mine think dura's usin the same. U'l b well impressed with the bubbler the growth's unbelievable


Yea ive seen some results from my mate who uses them, by far the quickest growth ive seen so far. Im subbed on the dwc thread aswell. Subbed on yours now aswell lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 14, 2011)

cooked the tops off my plants this morning , landlord had been in and turned on the heating tosser i was asleep so got to hot in cab


----------



## Beansly (Nov 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuck you....the best weed comes out of my grow cab..............honestly


 Sure, that's fine. So it's America, Canada, Spain, Amsterdam, Jamaica, Mexico, Del's cab, The UK......honestly


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2011)

rainz said:


> I got an oxy-pot to try out myself mate, what nutes you been using in yours? Ive got some vita-link max and various boosts and additives, went for the vita-link as its designed for hard water and in london the waters harder than most i think


as scotia said its Ionics i use, pretty cheap, only £7.50 a litre. its the soft water stuff. good results so far and that only using the grow , bloom and boost with a little drop of superthrive as supplement. i wont really know for definite till harvest in about 3 weeks but so far its lookin real good. colas are big and really filling out, lots and lots of good side buds so fingers crossed.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2011)

i heard the best place to grow weed is beansly's underwear, warm, damp and plenty of fertilzer to feed them, lots of microbes as well, dunno if there beneficial.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 14, 2011)

happydays just got some stinky stinky shiz time to get blazed


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 14, 2011)

couch lock -.-


----------



## UKHG (Nov 14, 2011)

im usinf cana coco in mine and swapped from vitalink max to canna coco in my last rockwool plant seems to be much better than the old vitalink


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Come on, dry faster ya fuker! well not faster, but days go faster, bah! delve into the trim jar, i know there's an oune or o of bud hiding about in there somewhere. 

I ue canna for DWC, have never had an issue, i have extremely hard dirty water, and the plants do just great  I can no longer bring myself to use nutes which do not have the nifty measuring thing included in the bottle, to hell with measuring spoons!  

Worst means that it comes at the end, the bottom of the list, not halfway through you clever little mexican  

I seem to be one of the few who was utterly unimpressed by the smoke from the church, grew like a champ but didn't get me high.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Come on, dry faster ya fuker! well not faster, but days go faster, bah! delve into the trim jar, i know there's an oune or o of bud hiding about in there somewhere.
> 
> I ue canna for DWC, have never had an issue, i have extremely hard dirty water, and the plants do just great  I can no longer bring myself to use nutes which do not have the nifty measuring thing included in the bottle, to hell with measuring spoons!
> 
> ...


Am the same ttt dnt like church. The taste is hard to describe not one for me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wot ya got dryin now ttt


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2011)

fuck being on the wagon. ahm goin tae the pub.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Go dura  I've been feeling like absolute shit today, feels more like illness than a hangover so might have a quiet one. 

I've never really been one to describe how smoke tastes, Sweettooth was the only one i could put a word on and the best i could manage was perfumy, pot pouri kinda fragranty smell. Can't remember much about the church other than that i seemed to pick up a tolerance to it almost instantly. While it was my first grow, so take things with a pinch of salt, the cheap white widow i grew at the same time was corking.

Today is a good day to me, rather childish and such, but i took delivery of 5 new artemis fowl books at lunchtime  very happy.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 14, 2011)

yeh ttt we been having that perfumey stuff arounf here atm i was assuming the grower was a chik and like her deoderent like!lol


----------



## rainz (Nov 14, 2011)

any promo codes for seaofseeds atm??


----------



## Griffta (Nov 14, 2011)

word to yer muthas, liking the look of that black rose a few pages back ttt. Then again I'm smoking some absolute shoite at the moment so looking at anything nice makes me envious at the mo.
I might watch that 'confessions of an undercover cop' at 9. Bit like that film I.D, except he was in with those mental animal rights activists not the crew of shadwell town fc.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2011)

fucking love you gumbo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> happydays just got some stinky stinky shiz time to get blazed


jus sparked up my first of the night as well, sweet cheese for me(unknown breeder) off a plant i pulled last week, got 2oz 26g in the end not bad but nowhere near as potent as proper cheese, this is like breathing in after having eat a tiny bit of mild cheese whereas proper cheese is like a filthy perverted rotting stilton gangfuck in the back of your throat followed by immediate couchlock akin to being hit by a lorry lol, fuck me im rambling again,i need another smoke ffs lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't find cheese gives me much couch lock at all. It makes me a bit sleepy like all weed does, but it get's my cranium fizzing. I tend to dance all around the flat and such when i'm smoking cheese, doing the washing up while raving to drum and bass can prove dangerous at times.

Cheesey cheese skyscrapers! Melting in the global warming!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 14, 2011)

cheese normally gives me a buzz dunno what im smoking now didnt ask lol but get me baked all the same. just wish i could reach the highs i used too


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure if i am, while i still have a big aversion to smoke, i used to pass out (well not pass out but lose all use of muscles, lie on your back 100% aware of everything going on but unable to even open your eyes ) and puke up way more than i would have liked when i was younger. The last memory i have of being reallllllllllly stoned, the car crashed. I tried to warn the driver that there was a corner but i think i forgot to speak.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 14, 2011)

probably a good 2 years ago since i felt proper stoned , its not that i feel so much stoned any more as i feel normal. its when i dont smoke i feel like ive done a shit load of morphine or Valium or something lol lifes wierd without a joint :/


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Rather you than me. Makes me feel glad that not smoking just makes me a bit bored, can't really say it's made me think i've abused morphine  Most of my habbits seem to be psychological addictions other than physical. I can stop smoking tobacco as easy as that if i fancy, but i'm the type, where if i find something i enjoy, i'll enjoy it till i'm sick of it  I havn't eaten any of that biltong in a while, ate so much i can't stand the idea of even the smell


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> probably a good 2 years ago since i felt proper stoned , its not that i feel so much stoned any more as i feel normal. its when i dont smoke i feel like ive done a shit load of morphine or Valium or something lol lifes wierd without a joint :/


you need a volcano and some pure melt .. that will sort ya ...... as for tt .. mate you have no hope, you smoke pure weed , drink pure alcohol and make posh food ... theres no saving you ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I don't find cheese gives me much couch lock at all. It makes me a bit sleepy like all weed does, but it get's my cranium fizzing. I tend to dance all around the flat and such when i'm smoking cheese, doing the washing up while raving to drum and bass can prove dangerous at times.
> 
> Cheesey cheese skyscrapers! Melting in the global warming!


haha ttt ive a cousin that smokes exo all day and he gets the same !! Gogle eyed but well aware of wot happening round him infact he is the only person i know that can smoke joints of cheese like its normal to do so without weed he can be withdrawn and a grumpy cunt so it seems that he thrives off the buzz!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

weed doesnt have the same effect it used to have on me UNLESS i smoke loads and in moderation add some real ale into the mix , then things tend to go abit dizzy and eventually i do as tt described and loose all my muscle functions and mong out unable to move ... i dont drink real ale anymore ...... LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you need a volcano and some pure melt .. that will sort ya ...... as for tt .. mate you have no hope, you smoke pure weed , drink pure alcohol and make posh food ... theres no saving you ...


Fuck you nigger! I have smilie faces and fish fingers, posh food lol  You can buy my volcano if you want  lent it to my mate for a week, he agreed he wouldn't pay the money for it either. Nah, i'll keep it purely for the social value, it's very good like that, keep getting tempted to make up a 6 foot bag and run aroun the neighbourhood forcing it on people 

I smoke cheese like cigarettes if i've no work. In fact i often just smoke cigarettes because the buzz is often better than the cheese  I think i badly need a tolerance break though, pretty much nothing get's me stoned other than cheese hash and cheese, rather fucked myself over on that one, should have change things up instead of smoking cheesse non stop for 30 months


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck you nigger! I have smilie faces and fish fingers, posh food lol  You can buy my volcano if you want  lent it to my mate for a week, he agreed he wouldn't pay the money for it either. Nah, i'll keep it purely for the social value, it's very good like that, keep getting tempted to make up a 6 foot bag and run aroun the neighbourhood forcing it on people
> 
> I smoke cheese like cigarettes if i've no work. In fact i often just smoke cigarettes because the buzz is often better than the cheese  I think i badly need a tolerance break though, pretty much nothing get's me stoned other than cheese hash and cheese, rather fucked myself over on that one, should have change things up instead of smoking cheesse non stop for 30 months


im sure your tollerance will drop once you lay off the green or smoke some of those other tasty strains you got! 
id love to buy a volcano but like you and many others have told me .. its not really worth all that money , plus the fact i enjoy the social aspect of skinning up when out and about with friends ! .... one day .... one day ...


----------



## rainz (Nov 14, 2011)

just ordered some pineapple express auto's from barney's farm off seaofseeds, heard some good things about these : )


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 14, 2011)

i find if i get really pissed before i smoke it makes it better , but im not really a drinker and thats another expense lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

[youtube]uL37RDS2Qiw[/youtube]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

@ rainz
Heres thos Burmese Kush i said i'd post pics of a few weeks ago...., these 2 are 12/12 from seed.
View attachment 1887648View attachment 1887649


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Hide from the flatmate! I found a frying pan of chilli prawn and mango couscous, grabbed a fork and scoffed all the prawns and most of the couscous, tumteetum


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mornin all u lazy bums !! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

morning miscreants!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2011)

morning reprobates


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

morning fellow brits.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

getting better each time i see that Del, you had a taster off it yet?

i'd be on mould watch with how dense that looks man


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

hi all i have been made a moderator for the British Patients and i am here to say that have made a thread............https://www.rollitup.org/british-patients/486661-i-am-here-uk.html not trying to overtake this brilliant thread, just another source in another section if any one needs help 

Happy Growing And stay safe UK!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

you toppled king kev wiimb or what?


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you toppled king kev wiimb or what?


lmao what ya mean???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

kev murphy is this threads mod


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

i know and im sure he will be ok with me posting here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

aye nee doubt. i still sing the lion song tune every time i see your name  a wimba way a wimba way


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh yer it was you who said that wasn't it 
I was thinking about that a few days ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

i get songs stuck like that all the time. was round my mates on sunday n he was singing 'proper nazi' to the tune of paparazzi by lady gaga. been singing it since.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

the wife likes that song sang by craig colton


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

that the podgy one on x factor aye?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting better each time i see that Del, you had a taster off it yet?
> 
> i'd be on mould watch with how dense that looks man


i check it morning and night mate and have parted the buds a bit..no not tried yet...soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

i would be too fella. what's it a cross of again? looks like it'd really kanny to add weight to other strains


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the podgy one on x factor aye?


yer m8


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i would be too fella. what's it a cross of again? looks like it'd really kanny to add weight to other strains


i crossed a fem thc bomb with a male bubblegum............this time im crossing a male thc bomb with this fem bubblegum...


----------



## hazeman1 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi del was wondering if u cld chec out my 12/12 from start and help me with some tips


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i crossed a fem thc bomb with a male bubblegum............this time im crossing a male thc bomb with this fem bubblegum...


is that serious seeds bubble gum aye?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 15, 2011)

never tried to cross anything how do u make sure u get fem seeds ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

two schools of thought there OTB, if you can force a plant to hermie you simply take the male pollen and sexy time the buds of the same plant or you can do it with silver solution:

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog14633-how-make-feminized-seeds.html


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> two schools of thought there OTB, if you can force a plant to hermie you simply take the male pollen and sexy time the buds of the same plant or you can do it with silver solution:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog14633-how-make-feminized-seeds.html


ah i see ill do some reading later on then just on my split break atm just rode home for a shit and to check plant temps lol 

just decide my next grown im just gonna nurse one plant hps above and cfl downside , recon i can pull same amount off one with better light spread.


----------



## horn420 (Nov 15, 2011)

check out this problem sovling guide wiv pics!! http://www.420magazine.com/forums/problems-pests-disease-control/81275-cannabis-plant-pest-problem-solver-pictorial.html


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> two schools of thought there OTB, if you can force a plant to hermie you simply take the male pollen and sexy time the buds of the same plant or you can do it with silver solution:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog14633-how-make-feminized-seeds.html


Very informative cheers Don


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

Afternoon you bunch of scroti! Hope you've all been having a cracking day. 

The irony here Wiimb, is that you have no moderator powers in this thread hehe  hello none the less though


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is that serious seeds bubble gum aye?


marijuana-nl mate


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

hazeman1 said:


> hi del was wondering if u cld chec out my 12/12 from start and help me with some tips
> View attachment 1888667View attachment 1888668View attachment 1888669View attachment 1888670View attachment 1888671View attachment 1888672View attachment 1888673View attachment 1888674View attachment 1888675View attachment 1888676View attachment 1888677View attachment 1888678View attachment 1888679View attachment 1888680View attachment 1888681


 
ouch......looks like it needs a flush for a start..............did you feed veg nutes til you saw flowers?.what medium are you in......looks like you over fed......i suggest tgat next time you go coco, get a ph meter, get hesi coco feed and some hammerhead pk.......tell me what your feeding schedule has been, wjjat light you got that under?


----------



## rainz (Nov 15, 2011)

afternoon chapps, does anybody know what an angry pirate is in sexual terms ahaha its had me in stitches all day. Aside from that im starting my experiment 2moro, im gona do 2 x pineapple express auto's in 6Ltr air pots in my smaller tent under 250w, there in bio-bizz allmix and will be getting fed canna terra. In the larger tent i'll be doing the cheese dawg from BB under a 400w, they will be in 10Ltr air pots and same medium and nutes....... im also gona run a sleestack in my old wardrobe grow box (freebie) and hope its a girl, that will be under a 250w CFL.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Afternoon you bunch of scroti! Hope you've all been having a cracking day.
> 
> The irony here Wiimb, is that you have no moderator powers in this thread hehe  hello none the less though


Freezing cold tubes miserable customers that are awkward as fuck bust me spanner that cost £120 other than that i ve had a great day mate lol yourself?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ouch......looks like it needs a flush for a start..............did you feed veg nutes til you saw flowers?.what medium are you in......looks like you over fed......i suggest tgat next time you go coco, get a ph meter, get hesi coco feed and some hammerhead pk.......tell me what your feeding schedule has been, wjjat light you got that under?


If your gonna go cocco you might aswell pay for there canna cocco pro medium pal with there canna a b cannazyme with pk hammerhead !! Skip the ph tester as it should b buffered to the range u need!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2011)

sat here all day getting whooped on mw3, wishing i had a smoke whilst waiting for drink o clock......


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 15, 2011)

wimb is medical patients mod not general mod mate and im still the general dogggg don hahaha


Don Gin and Ton said:


> kev murphy is this threads mod


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 15, 2011)

cant wait for that at crimbo what it like sambo lad


newuserlol said:


> sat here all day getting whooped on mw3, wishing i had a smoke whilst waiting for drink o clock......


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 15, 2011)

i need to get myself mw3 but bday and xmas fast approaching i think ill try my luck.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 15, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> sat here all day getting whooped on mw3, wishing i had a smoke whilst waiting for drink o clock......


No smoke by u sambo? Mw3 haha me wee lad is better than me and he is only 7 lmfao!!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 15, 2011)

well i gotta go back to shitty work  and well im blazed and dont wanna move lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like some fun days  Mine was ok, couple of quiches, few tins of chilli and corriander fish cakes.

MW3 looks utter shite imo, they've not even tried, it's pretty much the same game with some tweaks. It' just another generic game released for christmas to pull in some cash. Seems that companies tend to do this a lot these days, roll out many average games instead of putting some time into a handful of killer games. Who did MW3, unless it was infinity ward then i have zero hope for it being worth buying 

New veg cabinet of sort. Bigger, more! 





As o today all branches are just growing upwards, so they can be scrogged into the next screen. All depends on timing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

It was treyarc. I'm a big cod fan but tbh battlefield takes it for me.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh god, i am NOT fan of tryarcs efforts to date. I'll give it a pass. 

I've not bought bf3 yet, i'm playing a pirate copy of single player just to see if my computer will handle it, hell yes, computer that costs less than a ps3 and it's kit, and runs bf3 at high settings  score! The single player can be pretty intense and you can die real quick, but well, it's a load of wank really, one of those games where you run to a checkpoint and cut scenes and pre-programed AI interaction takes over, seems way too linear as a result. 

BF2 is probably one of my fav games of all time but they really cocked up all the audio and weapon animations, that near ruined it for me. I'm generally more a single player gamer than a multiplayer one, unless co-op is available


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> wimb is medical patients mod not general mod mate and im still the general dogggg don hahaha


i dont get this ... cannabis is illegal in UK so how can we have UK medical patients !!??!


----------



## Beansly (Nov 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i dont get this ... cannabis is illegal in UK so how can we have UK medical patients !!??!


 Idk why tell you the truth. I pushed for it's own room cause I think there's enough members from the UK to justify it. He probably didn't want to have to make a new room for every country represented her (ie Canada, Ireland, Scotland, Australia etc...) but idk for sure. The girls are made he didn't make a women's forum too


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i dont get this ... cannabis is illegal in UK so how can we have UK medical patients !!??!


Well technically we do. The Home Office openly state that they deem Sativex (tincture essentially) a valid medical treatment and is offered by the NHS.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 15, 2011)

What is the name of that strain that grows on top on the hill somewhere in New Zealand and produces alot of buds and is an indica????


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

phxfire said:


> What is the name of that strain that grows on top on the hill somewhere in New Zealand and produces alot of buds and is an indica????


 New zealand hilltop indica big bud maybe ??


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well technically we do. The Home Office openly state that they deem Sativex (tincture essentially) a valid medical treatment and is offered by the NHS.


lol yeah but theres about 100 patients in UK and i houghly doubt there on here lol ...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol yeah but theres about 100 patients in UK and i houghly doubt there on here lol ...


[youtube]wx4mmscO0p4[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]wx4mmscO0p4[/youtube][/QUOTE
> 
> i said highly doubt not never  lol
> dont feel it justified its own thread though .. but then again im a nobody and my opinion is meaning less  lol ... i might have to lurk over there and see who i can wind up ...
> wonder how long that "uk" thread takes before it gets invaded by plonkers and foreigners !! pmsl


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, i was just playing devils advocate. I'm the same as you, really isn't a need for it really. And especially as you say in the medical section, no UK folk are gonna be wandering on here and think to look to the medical section for a UK forum 

They'll do as they do


----------



## nattybongo (Nov 15, 2011)

England winning 1-0 
Altho it's only a friendly it's something to watch and cheer on.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

One day it will be legal!!!
I hope!


----------



## shenko (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone tell me where i can get a cycle timer for my aeroponics system? At a reasonable price


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

Cycles timer? As in a run of the mill on off timer? Anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

ebay sell them in 3's and 4's for reasonable prices, bought some my self


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

shenko said:


> anyone tell me where i can get a cycle timer for my aeroponics system? At a reasonable price


digital timers from tesco are like £8


----------



## shenko (Nov 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Cycles timer? As in a run of the mill on off timer? Anywhere and everywhere.


As in 1 min on and 6 min off

Ive been useing a 15 on 15 off for my aero setup


----------



## shenko (Nov 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> digital timers from tesco are like £8


Yea i use them for my lights but for my aero i want to use one that i can set to like 1 min on 6 off


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

then its a digtal timer you need and again ebay sell them


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

[youtube]TWaoIev_Qf4[/youtube]

Stoned and Loving it  I hpoe you've all seen that film


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> [youtube]TWaoIev_Qf4[/youtube]
> 
> Stoned and Loving it  I hpoe you've all seen that film


Your crazy mate! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

shenko said:


> Yea i use them for my lights but for my aero i want to use one that i can set to like 1 min on 6 off


the tesco ones do that if you buy the DIGITAL ones like i said .... you can set up 10 different timers eachone can be anything from minutes to hours ..


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

just for you tt .... not going to be a massive yield but fed on just straight flower nutes so im happy .. if im lucky there will be a 1/2 ..  
12/12 from seed approx 3 week left ... ish

EDIT : ... forgot i have to actually add the pics lmao !!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

my post killed the thread  lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your crazy mate! lol


Ah, you know how it is when you're chatting with someone and you're both just having random ideas to youtube  Don't blame me for having fond childhood memories


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

hiya guys just thought i'd fling my updated pics up 
let me know what ya think 
View attachment 1889352
View attachment 1889353
View attachment 1889354
View attachment 1889355
View attachment 1889356


----------



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey wiimb seeing as you're online, how come I can't PM you? Is that feature disabled on this forum? Cos I'm ok about asking here I suppose but I've had enough embarrassment for one day *frantically looking for a blushing emoticon* I have a very very newbie question...


----------



## wiimb (Nov 15, 2011)

you should be able to pm me everyone else does


----------



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah, I get the "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons..." brush-off. Is it fixable?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Its cos uv only.posted 6 times u need.more.posts then it'l let u


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 15, 2011)

your post count has to be over a certain amount before you can pm , it not much something like 10 posts or 30 ... dunno lol


----------



## fitzgib (Nov 15, 2011)

wiimb said:


> hiya guys just thought i'd fling my updated pics up
> let me know what ya think


looks awesome wimb, is that c02 hanging up


----------



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh great. Just what you all need - some newbie posting random irrelevant cr*p to increase her credibility....

OK well then I guess I'll have to ask publicly.

Erm...

OK, recently arrived in this country after over a decade in a nice sunny little paradise. (I had to: my ex was trying to kill me.) Lovely to be back again, blablabla. Anyway, I know literally nobody here (unless you count the Asda girls, who seem to know me already). 

Today I did a little online research and found that there is a grower actually in this town! Yay! Only he hadn't posted on the forum (where I found him) for about 5 years. So I did a little cyber wizardry and found out where he's located. Only on his profile he described himself as a family dude, so I didn't want to waltz into his flower shop and ask to see "ganja man", in case the person I was asking turned out to be his son or boss or whatever. Remember: I know nobody so I have nobody to make introductions or referrals or whatever.

So I decided to leave him to play happy families and go on my first UK shopping trip.

To cut a long story short, I hit the city centre with my toddler (remember: I know nobody so I couldn't leave him with a "friend". I toyed with the idea of locking him in the basement until I got back but somebody told me there are laws against that kind of thing in this country). And I, well, lurked. I loitered. I dragged the brat down back streets and tied him to a lamppost while I entered seedy venues.

Nothing. Nobody. I failed miserably.

Where I've just come from, I only had to glance around for a split second to find myself besieged by hopeful vendors vying for my attention. OK, bearing in mind that I really, really want to sample some herbal medication ASAP - how should I go about things in this country?


----------



## rainz (Nov 15, 2011)

sooo do any of you know how to give a bird an "angry pirate"? lol


----------



## rainz (Nov 15, 2011)

@Baklawa....... whereabouts are you? People in london are funny about being asked can they get anything because of the amount of police


----------



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

rainz said:


> @Baklawa....... whereabouts are you? People in london are funny about being asked can they get anything because of the amount of police


Up North (I still can't quite bring myself to admit to the exact city I'm stranded in - the shame! the shame! - but it's basically somewhere cold, wet, dark and backward). Nowhere near London. Nowhere near anywhere, actually.

Weed should be available on the NHS. How else does anybody get through the winter?

Note: I'm not usually this bitter, grumpy and snarling. I hate failure and I'm still smarting from my failed expedition this afternoon. I promise to be a little ray of sunshine as soon as I restock my medical kit


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Up North (I still can't quite bring myself to admit to the exact city I'm stranded in - the shame! the shame! - but it's basically somewhere cold, wet, dark and backward). Nowhere near London. Nowhere near anywhere, actually.


Scotland?

.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Scotland?
> 
> .


Scotland would be cool. I love Scotland. Scotland is _proper _north.

This is just basically the bit of England they send people out of spite, I think. I picked it because I found a gorgeous house with a gorgeous garden for a really good price. Now I know why the price was so good. It was karma. The Universe is punishing me for a decade of happiness, highs and hot weather.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyway, me going into hibernation for tonight. Nice talking to you guys. You all now hold the dubious title of being my first UK acquaintances since I got here. T-shirts available on request.


----------



## hazeman1 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi del

im in bio bizz light mix 

using advanc nutrient ph perfect 3 part micro grow bloom with big bud and over drive i also use dbudblood for the first 10 days of flowering....i have a 600w hps

i feed on everyfeeding


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 15, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Scotland would be cool. I love Scotland. Scotland is _proper _north.
> 
> *This is just basically the bit of England they send people out of spite*, I think. I picked it because I found a gorgeous house with a gorgeous garden for a really good price. Now I know why the price was so good. It was karma. The Universe is punishing me for a decade of happiness, highs and hot weather.


scotland newcastle liverpool yorkshire manchester jesus you pretty much covered most on england with that one line lol


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> scotland newcastle liverpool yorkshire manchester jesus you pretty much covered most on england with that one line lol


lol actually you got it in 5  Yorkshire (well, part of it).

Is it just me or has English rain shrunk? The raindrops themselves, I mean. I'm sure they never used to be so sneaky, halfhearted and irritatingly tiny. I have many fond memories of getting soaking wet in the rain - luckily for me I love rain - not merely coated in a thin film of damp.

OK, my brief hibernation resolved one burning question in my mind: what happened to England in my absence? Answer: It can only be the EU. England stinks of EU regulations. Everything annoying about England seems to be traceable back to some EU regulation or other (apart from the rain, but then again, who knows? Maybe the EU ruled that big fat raindrops are a waste of water or bad for driving visibility or discriminatory in some way, and demanded that England shrank their raindrops). 

England used to be gloriously, defiantly, vibrantly eccentric. Eccentric and unique and illogical and did not care what the rest of the world thought. Also, England used to be the opposite of standardized. Each village, each town, each individual pub was utterly unique. Now I have to constantly check my sat nav to confirm that I have indeed reached a different county/ region, and haven't been stuck on the automotive equivalent of a treadmill or hamster wheel for the past 4 hours.

Hey, one thing the EU didn't manage to eradicate - the English Apology Reflex. I nearly burst into nostalgic tears the other day when I accidentally barged into somebody grappling with their shopping, and before I had time to even open my mouth to apologize, the victim had already jumped in with the sincerest and most heartfelt of apologies. Awww.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

Fuck England........apart fae Geordies, coz they are really Scottish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> scotland newcastle liverpool yorkshire manchester jesus you pretty much covered most on england with that one line lol


cheeky sod. 

baklawa, yorkshire, aint exactly the densest populated area to try and score in. should have come to newcastle. its not much further and the people dont talk like they tend cows all day long.

i fuckin love baklawa! stuffs well tasty. but again finding good quality stuff is hard to do unless you live in little kurdsville


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone see the piers morgan interview with gzza? normally id prefer to blind myself with fish hooks than watch piers 'why the fuck am i famous' morgan but gazza had me in stitches and near tears. he's a broken man. pained me to see it. still made me buckle up.

piers small organ:

so do you blame the football being taken away from you or yourself for the alcoholism?? 

Gazza:

naaah piers i blame the off license.




fuckin legend.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *the people dont talk like they tend cows all day long.*
> 
> i fuckin love baklawa! stuffs well tasty. but again finding good quality stuff is hard to do unless you live in little kurdsville


Just snorted coffee all over my monitor. Ah man, first belly-laugh of the week 

As for baklava... Actually it's not that impossible to make yourself. The only tricky bit is the tissue-thin pastry and you can get that ready-made. I'll send you a batch next time I go into a cooking frenzy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

sure i could do a swap for some green gold


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sure i could do a swap for some green gold


Good ole barter system  You got any use for my right arm as well?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

haha i've got one thanks!


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

It's pure chauvinism, that's what it is. People see a woman loitering hopefully in a seedy area and they think "soliciting". Then they clock the brat handcuffed to a nearby bench and think "no thanks."

If every mother had unrestricted access to herbal medication, there'd be a lot fewer cases of infanticide, suicide, divorce etc. I'm convinced that this is the source of the unruffled serenity of famously angelic mothers like, umm, Mother Theresa.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i've got one thanks!


But mine is special. It makes baklava, for a start.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

Here Don. Extra right arm = extra wanking arm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

tempting but my lass might ask questions if an arm showed up in the post. 

you could start at the local headshop obviously they wont sell you any but the customers who visit are only up to one thing eh 

next step is the grow shop. get yourself set up. most of the dope the youths punt is chink grown bollocks. you may aswell set light to a tenner instead


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Here Don. Extra right arm = extra wanking arm


hahah the ghost wank.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

3rd arm would get the trimming done faster aswel. Fucking chink weed. Selling oz's my way for 2 ton. And thats in bulk tae. Wait till I get these livers out. The same people who r offering me 10oz of chink for 2 quid r in for a shock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

fuckin bet they are haha what do you reckon 250's? more?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

To be fair Ill no deal with them bams but my man who I work with will pay 200 - 220 for proper and he will knock them out for 280. Then its 1.2 score bags. Everybody makes a coin


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

No1's gonnae buy 1.2's n come bk m8 av been sellin shit in this area too long. U mite get away wae that in a city but not a small seaside town


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 16, 2011)

selling "kush" or "cheese" buy me £230.

I all ways reply. "I could get a setup and genetics for that"


The Chinks where i live "<<<Pick is a clue , blaaa" get robbed as often as they open a grow.
So commercial chink is not often about.

I thinks its bad the "Polen" the youth always sell. Ive a young mate 19 who arrived a while back, "I got some lurvly pollen hash" within 2 seconds of him pulling it out his dreams are shattered by my reply.

"that's basic slate bunk"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

they haven't smoked my weed hahahaha 

reet am off to graft afore me head doesn't fit through the door.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

canna_420 said:


> selling "kush" or "cheese" buy me £230.
> 
> I all ways reply. "I could get a setup and genetics for that"
> 
> ...


hahaha that old trick, it's proper lush pollen double 00 man. nah mate its tac with more sand in than normal.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> No1's gonnae buy 1.2's n come bk m8 av been sellin shit in this area too long. U mite get away wae that in a city but not a small seaside town


Uve been doing it the last 9 days ya cunt.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

The last nine dys ma arse m8 av neen puffin or 17 yrs n stayed here aw ma dys. Unless u wnt to start sellin tae the school kids ur no gonnae sell many 1.2's too anyone else even skywalker said it folk were givin him funny looks. A no a couldny get away wae that tae the folk a know,thats y aw that wnt in 8 dys


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

Right 1.5 and nae mare.lol One bag for one and one for another.lol How do we get a spraying machine.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right 1.5 and nae mare.lol One bag for one and one for another.lol How do we get a spraying machine.lol


Hahaha sprayin machine. Fuck it jst sell it oz's wet for a 10 a g lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 16, 2011)

Aye like the rest of the cunts. What is it u spray it with?? Dead blended chinese childrens teeth???


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 16, 2011)

thats why we got a scottish thread nowdays so we dont have to listen to you fucking jocks speaking jockish!


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

morning uk!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 16, 2011)

morning wimb

im feeling much better since ive just medicated with that livers bucket, i suffer from a terrible illness me called puffjunkiealitis lol


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

wiimb said:


> morning uk!


The medicine man! I'm still busy posting irrelevant posts so I can PM you. I've broken through the Shame Barrier and would happily post my exact location by now, only I'm a bit worried that the local anti-herbalists might be on red alert after all my suspicious loitering yesterday, and are spending their day scanning all the forums for relevant keywords today.

Apparently they even raid guinea-pig cages here.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 16, 2011)

would have to say wimb after having a quick scan of the ''british medical'' lmao thread thats theres not much medical info or help for people who maybe really are using the green for pains n illness, looks alot like this thread people posting pics of plants n chatting shite.

not that i care a threads a thread just seems very pointless to me what with the origanal uk thread being so established and also the fact theres so little medical info in the british medical thread lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thats why we got a scottish thread nowdays so we dont have to listen to you fucking jocks speaking jockish!


Haha brings a bit of culture to the thread,dnt u think Sambo? Lol


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

you live in the north thats all you should say, dont go giving up ya home address or u will have police knocking 
why do you want to pm me so much???


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> would have to say wimb after having a quick scan of the ''british medical'' lmao thread thats theres not much medical info or help for people who maybe really are using the green for pains n illness, looks alot like this thread people posting pics of plants n chatting shite.
> 
> not that i care a threads a thread just seems very pointless to me what with the origanal uk thread being so established and also the fact theres so little medical info in the british medical thread lol


not much of anything in there mate lol only just been made as well, so i dont think many people know about it.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

wiimb said:


> why do you want to pm me so much???


I've kinda forgotten actually. But I'll improvise. It's given me a new purpose to my life.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

lmao baklawa


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 16, 2011)

wiimb said:


> you live in the north thats all you should say, dont go giving up ya home address or u will have police knocking
> why do you want to pm me so much???


Scotlands a big place m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

baklawa said:


> I've kinda forgotten actually. But I'll improvise. It's given me a new purpose to my life.


http://www.webehigh.com/city/detail.php?CITYID=York


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

The other day a pipe exploded inside the house so I called a plumber at random (Googled plumbers in the area). The bloke who turned up was one stage beyond mashed (you know, that stage when you can't stop laughing at a crack in the wall). He kept running to his van to get a wrench and returning 15 minutes later empty-handed, staring blankly at the flooded floor, then whacking his forehead and saying "Left my wrench in the van!"

After this happened the ninth time, I winked and said "herbal amnesia, mate."

He suddenly seemed to realize I was an "outsider" (i.e. not a local inbred, married to his third cousin and distantly related to his mum).

"I'll need to check in daylight," he snapped, backing away.

"So I can expect you next July, then?" I joked (it was pretty much dark at 2 pm that day).

"I'll call you," he muttered... and vanished.

Oddly enough, the next plumber I found was high too. Maybe this is how the locals survive the winter?


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


You're so sweet, you can have my baby's arm for free  But actually my brilliant cyber-sleuthing yesterday took me to this website pretty early on, and the closest city to mine (mine is not featured in their directory, bizarrely - despite all the stoned plumbers) is only about half an hour's drive away... But I tried visualizing the next step after I read the instructions... And no matter how many different scenarios I tested in my mind, basically they all ground to an awkward halt as soon as "the lads" on "XYZ Drive" clocked the fact that I was female, well-spoken, fairly neat, healthy and respectable-looking, and had a small child growling and barking at them from between my knees.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wots up peeps every1 playing nicely i see!!


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheddar, I love your avatar. Your baby?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

baklawa said:


> You're so sweet, you can have my baby's arm for free  But actually my brilliant cyber-sleuthing yesterday took me to this website pretty early on, and the closest city to mine (mine is not featured in their directory, bizarrely - despite all the stoned plumbers) is only about half an hour's drive away... But I tried visualizing the next step after I read the instructions... And no matter how many different scenarios I tested in my mind, basically they all ground to an awkward halt as soon as "the lads" on "XYZ Drive" clocked the fact that I was female, well-spoken, fairly neat, healthy and respectable-looking, and had a small child growling and barking at them from between my knees.



 probs best not to go about offering people your babies arm they might take it the wrong way pet.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 16, 2011)

hows the uk the day?baked i hope


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> hows the uk the day?baked i hope


Just smoking a fatty now pal, will be baked after


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

my heads buzzing nicely after a chronic and bubble hash biffta>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 16, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Cheddar, I love your avatar. Your baby?


Yes its my blue staffy not a baby any more tho but still stunnin like all my bitches lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> my heads buzzing nicely after a chronic and bubble hash biffta>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Haha westy dont see u over here much pal u on vacation?? Lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 16, 2011)

Well i had loads of weed for the week now i dont  thats pretty much been my day lol coulda done with the cash but never mind


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol, so they're trying to criminalise smoking in cars  good luck with that one.

Life is too easy, who needs parenting skills when you can have legislation instead


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2011)

afternoon ladies, thats me sober and again and back on the wagon.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 16, 2011)

haha with my road rage theyll soon change there mind hahaha


----------



## Beansly (Nov 16, 2011)

dura72 said:


> afternoon ladies, thats me sober and again and back on the wagon.


 I'm sure you're liver appreciates the time off man. You're a better man than I.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 16, 2011)

yeh what about this cctv iin taxi lark! keeps recording after the engines turned off for 30 mins even wtf total invasion of privacey,
i say this wen u just red that chavvys banning smoking in cars comment like wtf!
BUT on the other handthe cams would stop the paki kerb crawling cabbies and them letting ther uncles cousins 15th nephews eldest doughter sons eldest to drive on his licence! 

madness at its utter best gotta love the uk!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I'm sure you're liver appreciates the time off man. You're a better man than I.


its my kidneys that seem to be giving me trouble recently, some days i cant get out of bed after serious drinking. i cant see me ever totally giving it up but im definetly heading towards only occasional sessions.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Me again. Majority of bolshiness expired, defeated, evaporated. *hanging head* I'm sure it's all making me a nicer person in the long run, all this humiliation and failure. But it sucks in the short run 

So I tried my luck again. I actually went to the local grower, who turned out to be a rather confused bloke wondering why people kept approaching him about herbs. Turns out he'd been impersonated by somebody who didn't like him (or wanted a respectable front for their farm). Or, well, that was his story anyway. Even worse, I was so uncool and flustered that I ended up telling him my real name (and when it's something like Hoggleswart Sodthisforalark, it's pretty unforgettable).

So, ok, any of you happy puffers out there feeling a little trigger-happy? Because I've given up on looking for a herbalist and now I just need somebody to shoot me


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 16, 2011)

Hah dont worry hun ull find someone soon enough i often find myself sat here wishing i lived near some of the guys in this thread.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't, i just wish i grew more, not paying for silly cannabis no more. Can't afford it either saying that  

My manager took a new job today, it starts in 10 days, she's yet to tell the business owners she's leaving  Could get entertaining, or stressful. That is i guess the only perk she and i have of being forced to go self employed(it's a shop and kitchens, yet they refuse to actually employ people, they instead contract out to myself and the manager so they don't have to pay PAYE and NI costs, cunts) but yes, it means we have no legal obligation to give them notice. I'm quitting come Canada time, i'll give them some notice, but i'll make them sweat a littlt


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Hah dont worry hun ull find someone soon enough i often find myself sat here wishing i lived near some of the guys in this thread.


Not until I get a sex-change operation and pick up a local accent *gloomily* 

As for living near some of the guys on this thread - hey, England is a tiny country, how far can anybody live from anybody else? Apart from me, of course, who officially lives far from anybody apart from cow-tending inbreds and stoned plumbers who scuttle away like cockroaches when I delicately try to probe them.

Incidentally I've got to go to Devon some time this month. By train. Anybody that end of the island?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 16, 2011)

im not in devon but im south theres a few people in devon here i believe , so where u from originally then ?


----------



## baklawa (Nov 16, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im not in devon but im south theres a few people in devon here i believe , so where u from originally then ?


My actual origins: a very complicated issue. I'll explain when I'm not so sober. But basically English with lots of Celtic and Scandinavian and stuff thrown in for variety.

Where I've been for the past decade or so? Ahhh... man, think of somewhere warm, lots of looong golden beaches and dazzling azure seas, and lots of friends pretty much permanently offering a joint    I used to grumble about the amount of grapes and figs that fell off my trees and splattered onto my balcony overnight. I used to lean out of the kitchen window and pick oranges for my morning juice. You all hate me now, don't you? I've been spoiled rotten, I know. But don't worry, Karma stepped in and forced me to leave literally overnight, and here I am stranded among the cows 

Whereabouts south are you?


----------



## hazeman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

yo guys fort u other uk'ers would liek to see my own strain nearly finished now

all comments welcomed

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/487301-update-my-own-strain-pics.html


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

hi guys few pics for ya's


----------



## rainz (Nov 16, 2011)

@Wiimb...........Very tidy looking plants there mate


----------



## wiimb (Nov 16, 2011)

rainz said:


> @Wiimb...........Very tidy looking plants there mate


thank pal, i try my best


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 17, 2011)

A gang of robbers broke in Police HQ in Pitt Street Glasgow and stole all toilet cisterns and pans. A police spokesman said, "Sadly we have nothing to go on"​


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mornin silly wot u got growin atm bro?!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

nice ladies wiiimb! how many watts you running? how long a veg to get bushes like that roughly?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2011)

hi lads, got that message don, thanks mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> cant wait for that at crimbo what it like sambo lad


im not really into it m8 have played n completed them all over the yrs on single player but never online, hated paying for the online with xbox so i never bothered just got a ps3 tho and getting fucking raped online, played a few wks of black ops then got mw3 the other day.

was just getting playable online with black ops but this new1 seems even harder.



cheddar1985 said:


> No smoke by u sambo? Mw3 haha me wee lad is better than me and he is only 7 lmfao!!


always smoke about cheds but i wont pay the prices, so just go without unless its my own or a loan. 

i wouldnt fancy me chances against any1 on cod 7yr old or not thats how crap i am lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

clear ya box out dura


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2011)

sorry don, didnt realise it was full. thats it mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

new update and seed list on thread growers let me know what u think...ull see sum genetics that alot of u know ii think..


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 17, 2011)

share the love fuckers


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 17, 2011)

baklawa said:


> baklawa


apparently you've chosen not to receive pm's.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 17, 2011)

Shut the fuck up you cunting carol singers! A. my flatmate just pulled a 29 hour work day and is trying to sleep. b. because if he is woken up then my speakers are gonna go outside with my joint and have a conversation with them.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Shut the fuck up you cunting carol singers! A. my flatmate just pulled a 29 hour work day and is trying to sleep. b. because if he is woken up then my speakers are gonna go outside with my joint and have a conversation with them.


Carol singers already bruv shit they start early by u ay lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 17, 2011)

Wish i had an air rifle. If they were nto my nieghbours and such i would go right out there plonk myself down in the middle of everyone and get chuffing away. That'll clear the buggers out, if they have antyhign to say, fuck off, my park as well as yours, call the police, oh right, that would interrupt. WIN WIN


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Wish i had an air rifle. If they were nto my nieghbours and such i would go right out there plonk myself down in the middle of everyone and get chuffing away. That'll clear the buggers out, if they have antyhign to say, fuck off, my park as well as yours, call the police, oh right, that would interrupt. WIN WIN


Lol pal the air rifles a bit to far lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

A few pics on my thread ttt take a peek all here it is!!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/474807-12-12-rooted-clones-thread.html


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 17, 2011)

Heck of a nice haul Cheddar. I would reply in there but i have a hard time following threads


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2011)

carol singers??lol, superb. i thought that only happened in the US and middle class english sit coms...it sure as fuck izny happenin in scotland... you'd either be fighting the elements or fuckin junkies on the rob...probably both.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Heck of a nice haul Cheddar. I would reply in there but i have a hard time following threads


saying nothing !  pmsl


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Heck of a nice haul Cheddar. I would reply in there but i have a hard time following threads


Haha no probs ttt im the same bro ill put em in here just for u wen eva i upload new pics so u dont miss out pal !!
How is the dryin comin along??


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

kev if i suck up and say ''great grow buddy'' alot can i be a mod and have my own ''medical thread'' too please..... il be a good boy lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> kev if i suck up and say ''great grow buddy'' alot can i be a mod and have my own ''medical thread'' too please..... il be a good boy lmao


and me !!! lol ill even post the odd pic of my plants and post random comments


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> kev if i suck up and say ''great grow buddy'' alot can i be a mod and have my own ''medical thread'' too please..... il be a good boy lmao


You d b wasted in that section bro !! Dont know about robbie tho lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> You d b wasted in that section bro !! Dont know about robbie tho lol


was that a diss or compliment lmao ! i love my medicine hahaha ....


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

robbie new user was tht a dig at me?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> was that a diss or compliment lmao ! i love my medicine hahaha ....


DR sambo ... imagine that lmao ... doesnt matter whats wrong , dr sambo recommends drinkin a bottle of voddy , take 2 somas and smoke pure psycosis joints ... you will be fine .. .... once you wake up lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> robbie new user was tht a dig at me?


 we are taking the piss mate ... on the wind up as normal


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

no bother


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> no bother


 feel free to give it us back mate , im a useless ginger tosser and newuser aka sambo , is a fat drunk twat !!


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

lmao your a funny ginger


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> we are taking the piss mate ... on the wind up as normal


Was gonna tell ya the same pal lmfao about time i started with a few wind ups lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> lmao your a funny ginger


thats better wimb so come on did u nosh kev off for the mod satus lol


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

checky fat fuk! jealousey gets you no were


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thats better wimb so come on did u nosh kev off for the mod satus lol


Nosh that sounds posh lad !!
Gobbled his nobble sound about right pal haha


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> checky fat fuk! jealousey gets you no were


it must get you somewhere , u was jealous of kevs mod powers and after whispering him sweet nothings you got mod powers yourself  lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

Haha brown nose ay!! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

reet bunch of southern fairies in here tonight!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reet bunch of southern fairies in here tonight!


you want some too ya northan monkey!!! lolol

and speak english ya twat reet!!! lol

its all good blood............ lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

right you! aye you jackamo strides outside!


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

what ever mate i dont care what you babble on about, kev asked me and then passed my name forward to higher mods and then the higher mods messaged me, he just passed my name on


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wot a gwan donny lol!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right you! aye you jackamo strides outside!


alreet bro ! wog gwaan my bred bin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

fuck all man, i had a heavy one yest so am just sat in me onsie baked watching shite on the goggle box.

apparently tim roth was in the bar yesterday. he's up here filming. the barman says oh aye so you got a part in it then or what he said aye yeah i have i'm tim roth.

you good?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> what ever mate i dont care what you babble on about, kev asked me and then passed my name forward to higher mods and then the higher mods messaged me, he just passed my name on


kev who ... we run the uk thread  lmao .. where is kev anyway ... not like him not to be in here when its gettin loads of posts


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> what ever mate i dont care what you babble on about, kev asked me and then passed my name forward to higher mods and then the higher mods messaged me, he just passed my name on


''chill winston ya got a wasted gloria on 1 arm'' lmao 

did ya swallow then lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck all man, i had a heavy one yest so am just sat in me onsie baked watching shite on the goggle box.
> 
> apparently tim roth was in the bar yesterday. he's up here filming. the barman says oh aye so you got a part in it then or what he said aye yeah i have i'm tim roth.
> 
> you good?


id of gone tim roth who ... i have no idea who he is lol !


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

all it takes is abit of sambo magic and the uk thread is back to its full glory ... oh how we miss you bro-ski


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

ahh abit off google wizadry , i know him know , not his name but his face


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

aye the lads in the bar were creased up like. barman felt a reet twat. seemed like a normal bloke to be honest. 

psycho bong time...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

hahaha robbie p...typical u and sambo lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye the lads in the bar were creased up like. barman felt a reet twat. seemed like a normal bloke to be honest.
> 
> psycho bong time...


psyco spliff time fore me


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha robbie p...typical u and sambo lol


so was it worth it ?? would you go back ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

hows things pal plants doin good ..


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

go back to what lol


RobbieP said:


> so was it worth it ?? would you go back ?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> go back to what lol


wiimb  hahah


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

Dickhead!!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> go back to what lol


u no it was gooooood lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

u prick haha


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things pal plants doin good ..


 doing well mate , got my SLH waterfarm scrog on the go now .. vegg'in a scrog takes tiiiiiime lol 

got your pm earlier ... ill look soon mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

samb o pull that vodka bottle from your ring piece lol


newuserlol said:


> u no it was gooooood lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

no worrys pal..ill ave a look at next update mate


RobbieP said:


> doing well mate , got my SLH waterfarm scrog on the go now .. vegg'in a scrog takes tiiiiiime lol
> 
> got your pm earlier ... ill look soon mate


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> Dickhead!!!!!!!


it took some time but he finally bites lol .... wind him in lads !!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> samb o pull that vodka bottle from your ring piece lol


thats better bitch...............


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wtf .. tt had a post here a sec ago , i was about to reply to lol !!!


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> samb o pull that vodka bottle from your ring piece lol


and share it with robbie he lonely


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

wiimb said:


> and share it with robbie he lonely


i prefer the 3litre cider bottles lol .. poor mans voddy hahaha , vodka bottle just slide straight out ... just like once you had finished with kev


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

2000 plus posts joined 3months ago??? you shore u aint kev in disguise lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> 2000 plus posts joined 3months ago??? you shore u aint kev in disguise lmao


your mistaking him for 3 eyes  lol kevs other lover from another brothers mother or some shizzle ay don ?  lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 17, 2011)

reef time i think..


----------



## wiimb (Nov 17, 2011)

dont think kev will ever be straight headed enough to run 2 pc and 2 users and 2 grows and my grow Needs a Wiimbs Touch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> your mistaking him for 3 eyes  lol kevs other lover from another brothers mother or some shizzle ay don ?  lol


fo sheezy manizzle dizzle. on a rise an grind ting fam you get me. on some bare cross pond real talk youth.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> reef time i think..


kevs walking away before it gets too heated  .... best thing is its like any married couple wiimb is denying it all and kev is saying nothing ! lmao !


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fo sheezy manizzle dizzle. on a rise an grind ting fam you get me. on some bare cross pond real talk youth.


had to rep you for that .. you even confused snoop with that lingo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

i understood it perfectly. its cos i'm 1/16 commanche . real OG


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i understood it perfectly. its cos i'm 1/16 commanche . real OG


well i know someone who once knew someone who once played nwa's straight outta compton in his car .... does that make me ghetto


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don you ever seen CB4 ? fukin ace film man !


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2011)

good crack 2night ladies, im off 10wk livers, half bot of vods some crazy back pain pills and the call of mw3 to get fucking caned again, medical thread lmao..................................


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> good crack 2night ladies, im off 10wk livers, half bot of vods some crazy back pain pills and the call of mw3 to get fucking caned again, medical thread lmao..................................



laters me ' old sparrow


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

Cant believe i missed all the queer bashin tonight lads lmao...................good read mind!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> good crack 2night ladies, im off 10wk livers, half bot of vods some crazy back pain pills and the call of mw3 to get fucking caned again, medical thread lmao..................................


Haha this is the only place i know were old drunken monkeys play kids games lol crazy back pain pills lol u sure they aint viagra pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Don you ever seen CB4 ? fukin ace film man !


nah man but after youtubing a few clips ill flog it on the download.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man but after youtubing a few clips ill flog it on the download.


its a NWA parody .. the version of straight outta compton they do is fukin great !! kinda a cross between eminems up in smoke tour and Friday lol !


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant believe i missed all the queer bashin tonight lads lmao...................good read mind!! lol


lol fuckers tossers aint we  where ya been bro lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol fuckers tossers aint we  where ya been bro lol


In kev lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol fuckers tossers aint we  where ya been bro lol


Been boxin for the 2nd time this week mate im fucked lol then seed to the girls and just chillin na!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> In kev lol


I put it about abit mate, but thats 1 place i defo dont!!!!!! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

woah chedz , you cant diss pukka he goes boxing twice a week


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

Slags the lot of yas bum holes the works in here cant we just act normal lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

i used to box .. they called me Kid Candle. One blow and i was out.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> woah chedz , you cant diss pukka he goes boxing twice a week


 dont worry lad he is just startin to learn to put the gloves on !!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i used to box .. they called me Kid Candle. One blow and i was out.


yes i said the word blow ... come on fuckers rip into it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yes i said the word blow ... come on fuckers rip into it


I dont now about blow but i know a few that like to rip peeps backdoors open lol ill give em a call the fuckers get em to sign up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

Rob your just right hight to give me a blow you short arse! lol, and cheddz dont try to dis ya dad, i'd nock 10 bells a shit out of ya boy!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 17, 2011)

i heard be dug 10 bells of shit out the back off kev tbh.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i heard be dug 10 bells of shit out the back off kev tbh.


 haha otbs on it now


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

right im off to smoke a bedtime zoot then into the land of nod ! laterz mofo's


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Rob your just right hight to give me a blow you short arse! lol, and cheddz dont try to dis ya dad, i'd nock 10 bells a shit out of ya boy!


Weres ya fuckin tool?? Dont tell me stuck in robbie or could it be otb haha!!
They say boxing gives ya a big head through your head getting knocked around so much lol id start goin 3 times a week pal lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> right im off to smoke a bedtime zoot then into the land of nod ! laterz mofo's


Light weight! lol or should i say featherweight shrimp?? lol ..............................................night, night sweet dreams!....shit soz about that bruv thought i was kev talkin to wiimb for a sec then lmao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> right im off to smoke a bedtime zoot then into the land of nod ! laterz mofo's


A zoot or otb boot lol fuck nodding otb pastures


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Weres ya fuckin tool?? Dont tell me stuck in robbie or could it be otb haha!!
> They say boxing gives ya a big head through your head getting knocked around so much lol id start goin 3 times a week pal lmfao


Cant go 3 times mate, the other night im dry bumbin ya mam!!!.....................right ive gone to far im off.....tarrah!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 17, 2011)

hahaha man i ran outta weed at like 8 oclock so went to bed just fucking woke up wide awake after 3 hours so now im up for the night with no smoke fml.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant go 3 times mate, the other night im dry bumbin ya mam!!!.....................right ive gone to far im off.....tarrah!!!


Me mams gone but your good lad night all!! pukka any decent taxi ranks pick me from yours while your boxin bro lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 17, 2011)

fuck sake i got bugs , tiny lil white spec on leafs found some lil white eggs and tiny lil black things under the leafs should i go with bug sprays or just bottle spraying soapy water ?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 17, 2011)

argh shitting myself now , ive got a bug spray says to use on upper and lower leaf and to have a through spray , ive done it lightly partly worried the bug spray will damage plant ? wake up u fuckers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Plant vitilaty plus is wot u need otb u cant buy it off the shelf but can get it from any decent hydro shop lol u know the back street 1s or just order off the tinternet


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

this is what the uk thread is all about takling piss and having a laugh bout time it was back like this lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

U know it kev its good wen you ve had q tough day at work and feel like a laugh mate !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

defo cheeder couldnt give fuck what people say about me never have never will lol and anyway if i aint use to this thread and people in it by now i shouldnt be in it lol i mean come on sam,bo has always got sumat up is arse and robbie only trying to help him find it lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> defo cheeder couldnt give fuck what people say about me never have never will lol and anyway if i aint use to this thread and people in it by now i shouldnt be in it lol i mean come on sam,bo has always got sumat up is arse and robbie only trying to help him find it lol


U could b on to somethin there kev lookin back the do act rather lemon lol!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> defo cheeder couldnt give fuck what people say about me never have never will lol and anyway if i aint use to this thread and people in it by now i shouldnt be in it lol i mean come on sam,bo has always got sumat up is arse and robbie only trying to help him find it lol





cheddar1985 said:


> U could b on to somethin there kev lookin back the do act rather lemon lol!!


 Kev loves penises ! attacking us while we aint here ay ! lmao , anyway kevs gotta go sort sambo out he gagain for it in his mouth ..im going work ya fuckin queers......... laters ! xxx


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

robbie robbie robbie what are u like u cant say that ere lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

keep it to pms mate thats not good pal..u need help mate


RobbieP said:


> i love penises ! attacking us while we aint here ay ! i like it rough ! lmao , anyway i gotta go sort sambo out he gagain for it in his mouth .. time for work......... laters ! xxx


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Aint attackin ya lad u cant help it if ya like cock can ya


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

what did i start last night lol bad sambo lmao

all in good jest tho and like kev said its what this thread is really about, aint many threads ya can talk like we do in here.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 18, 2011)

havent got any cash for couple of days so cant buy anything to help them :/ have sprayed the plants with my bug spray , i keep reading about soapy water does it work or just a waste of time wanna clear the pest but dont wanna damage the girls either :/


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

its always good...dont like the fact robbie got a crush on u sambo though thats not good for the forum...when he comes round yours later tell im not to put out on ere your fans will be jealous..


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

fuck off robbiep hates me just as much as the rest of ya lol

hows people this morning i was rough, didnt even get up till 8.30 which is a lay-in for me need some food now tho.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

lol he loves ya man like ontheball he just jealous but theres enough of ya to go round lol..


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

im loved what can i say.............. lol

only place i am loved lol being 38stone with a clubfoot,freckles and a gammy eye just makes ya wana hide behind the internet lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> what did i start last night lol bad sambo lmao
> 
> all in good jest tho and like kev said its what this thread is really about, aint many threads ya can talk like we do in here.


Sambo u got pukka layin into my mother lol dont worry pukka she asked me to tell ya after the dry backdoor action there was no harm done fella lmfao!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

hahaha sambo..must be hard mate hold on heres a page to read mate it will help u robbie and ontheball..

http://www.bgiok.org.uk/


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

brilliant mate


cheddar1985 said:


> Sambo u got pukka layin into my mother lol dont worry pukka she asked me to tell ya after the dry backdoor action there was no harm done fella lmfao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> brilliant mate


I did ask but she said it was somethin along the lines of shit ha ha!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

lol..to amny fudge packers in ere today sambo leading the troops..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> im loved what can i say.............. lol
> 
> only place i am loved lol being 38stone with a clubfoot,freckles and a gammy eye just makes ya wana hide behind the internet lmao



[youtube]SaV-6qerkqI[/youtube]


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 18, 2011)

hahaha u bunch of soggy discharge filled rotten cunts suck my nutts and help me save me plants


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Only this that i know that sorts and bug problem out bro
http://www.plantvitalityplus.info/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

hotshot no pest strip off amazon. will kill anything mitewise to children if given the time.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahaha u bunch of soggy discharge filled rotten cunts suck my nutts and help me save me plants


spray with soapy water for a start ....kills all insects on contact....melts em


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Only this that i know that sorts and bug problem out bro
> http://www.plantvitalityplus.info/


you aint getting much better than plant vitality plus agreed, shit stinks tho lol


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

invest in neem oil...its the best...............


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

i got some neem repel fink its just watered down neem oil that they charge more for lol but anyway really helped with powerdery mildew i had at the time.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> you aint getting much better than plant vitality plus agreed, shit stinks tho lol


Haha sambo your ment to wear a mask while spraying pal says it all really neem oil does nt kill eggs of spider mites neither does soapy water !!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

a mask ya big girl lool ive never nown any1 where a mask whilst using it? fucking el cheds they claim you can spray it on ya buds days before harvest n all good (wouldnt recommend that tho myself) and pretty shore DgD had pic of a plant late in flower that he had sprayed with it didnt look to good after.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> a mask ya big girl lool ive never nown any1 where a mask whilst using it? fucking el cheds they claim you can spray it on ya buds days before harvest n all good (wouldnt recommend that tho myself) and pretty shore DgD had pic of a plant late in flower that he had sprayed with it didnt look to good after.


Haha pal u cant buy it off the shelf why? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha pal u cant buy it off the shelf why? Lol


plant viltality plus the lil silver bottle, hasnt always been in a silver bottle tho i have been able to buy it at me local for yrs m8???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> plant viltality plus the lil silver bottle, hasnt always been in a silver bottle tho i have been able to buy it at me local for yrs m8???


Yes bro silver bottle no main hydro store sells it its a banned product as no1 really knows wots in it european laws wont allow it to be sold off the shelf bit yeah bro u can get it from smaller shops!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yes bro silver bottle no main hydro store sells it its a banned product as no1 really knows wots in it european laws wont allow it to be sold off the shelf bit yeah bro u can get it from smaller shops!!


deffo can get it and yeah mine is a small shop out the way didnt no it was banned???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

Mornin shit lickers!!!........................dam my bell end feels like its been threw the mincer this morn.................cheddz tell ya mam to loosen up bro!! lmao!!
I agree lads much better place here when the banters flyin about! loads of pages just this morn keep it up you set of freaks!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

lol pukka ....losen her for me be easier then lol..


----------



## UKHG (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha sambo..must be hard mate hold on heres a page to read mate it will help u robbie and ontheball..
> 
> http://www.bgiok.org.uk/


http://www.bgiok.org.uk/downloads.html

dont forget the bgiok dowbnloadable wallpaper link is above for those who neeeeeeed it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha pukka she said she ll b easier on u next time with the cheese grater lol she did say the shit would lube it up but she knows you aint goin to far deep or wide lmfao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol pukka ....losen her for me be easier then lol..


Im sure she would get the bleach bucket out for u kev wot with the bit of wimb in ya pal!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> deffo can get it and yeah mine is a small shop out the way didnt no it was banned???


Yeah mate has bin for a while


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

hahaha it ok pal..ill leave the closeness to u and sambo mate justthink u sambo robbie proper ymca goin on whos the cowboy


cheddar1985 said:


> Im sure she would get the bleach bucket out for u kev wot with the bit of wimb in ya pal!!


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 18, 2011)

I got it at my hydro shop?whys it banned?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha it ok pal..ill leave the closeness to u and sambo mate justthink u sambo robbie proper ymca goin on whos the cowboy


As chedds is from London...... i'd say he's probs the Indian!! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha it ok pal..ill leave the closeness to u and sambo mate justthink u sambo robbie proper ymca goin on whos the cowboy


if you pull wimb from out ya arse maybe you could join us m8 lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

tempting offer sambo but theres no room for a straite guy in ymca hahaha


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 18, 2011)

found neem oil on amazon for a few quid hopefully get my hands on some pennys and get some off that , i used bug spray and soapy water , will they bugs/eggs fall off when dead ? whats best way to tell if its working ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> As chedds is from London...... i'd say he's probs the Indian!! lol


Wrong again lad !! West midz massive cocks!! indians have big noses so i take it thats y they call u brown nose !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuck off chedds......west midz bummer!!!!!! lol......................i'd be the builder anyhow cos of my big shiny helmit!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

Kev all i can see is wiimbs size 9s hangin out of ya arse mate!!!.................how do you sit?????


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

normally fine mate depends whos on top hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

you fudge nudgers still at it ?!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

we been waiting for the top queen and now u here don..sambo says he on all fours waiting for ya and robbie there with the lube and camera hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

hahaha aye that'll be reet but who's ma bottom bitch?!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

billy lol...


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 18, 2011)

fuck sake its gone pissing dry round here


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha we heard u like the backdoor dry lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

yea don back door bandits are everywere mate


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2011)

christ ah leave this site for a morning and youz have all become sphincter bandits!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off chedds......west midz bummer!!!!!! lol......................i'd be the builder anyhow cos of my big shiny helmit!!


No need to go all lemon on me again pukka jelousy gets ya nothin exept a big head


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice pic of your mrs in ya avi mate!!!! lol...........................................i aint jelous of nuthin hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha bro you d b proud to have that on your arm fella!!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 18, 2011)

bah i told a lie im not dry


----------



## Griffta (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

you still banging on bout arse's n gayness kev? you been at it all day m8 u shore u aint a raging homo???


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

U GOT THE GAYDAR TURNED ON HAHAHA u into ringpieces i know u are u told me over pm hahaha im sorry but im with sumone and very happy mate now please stop the drunken calls and the love letters over pm but i cant im not gay sambo now please no more mate i dont want to fall out..im really sorry u will find sumone one day...as time goes on mate im sure you ll find that special sumone soon with the help off robbie or even queen bee don hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

noooooooooooooooo i want you..............

please its me i can change........

lololol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

i understand tho you got so many yanky noobs sucking on ya balls nowdays im not needed anymore lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

u always needed mate u shudfd know that pal..your advice and drunken rants are always wanted mate


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2011)

And now kiss. Aww, they made up.

Do you understand? Look, your faces? yuergh, offend my mirror!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2011)

made up ur still a posh twat, hes still a wana be yank and im still a fat drunken cunt.......


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2011)

Posh cats get the fit birds. Selective breeding like haha something like that.

Not really sure on the lyrics, but the beat is really working with me and this joint, loving it, nice and loud 
[youtube]TNLBzPYlfaM[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> its always good...dont like the fact i got a crush on u sambo though thats not good for the forum...when i come round yours later i hope you let me jizz in your ear ... please dont lock me out again and call the police , last time they proper raped me and i couldnt sit down for a week !!


WTF Kev your meant to be a respected MOD !  

editing my posts ya fag lol ... thats mod abuse i cant do that to you ... no fair bitch lmao !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

hahahahaha had to be done mate well deserved lol...its 1-1


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2011)

ah good, we now have a point of reference in the scale of Kev's ability to be responsible  Things aren't looking good fella lol. The idea of mods in this thread being responsible, ha! It would contradict the ethos. ethos? Indeed! Now if all of us selected the same avatar, now that would be weird, we would be like a sailing armada. Ho hum. I've been going through my trim jar, all kinds of different buds in there, think the lat one was a cheesey joint


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 18, 2011)

responsible..hahaha were stoners that goes out the window as ya building ya reef lol...and fuckin amen to that


----------



## Griffta (Nov 18, 2011)

Romanzo Criminale, Tues sky arts, 9pm.
Anyone been watching this? series based on the rise of the Magliana gang in Rome 70/80's.
Been really good so far, well worth a download. Geez has a lovely Lancia Fulvia HF too.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha bro you no i love cock up me all day give it to me boys!!!


Your fuckin sick mate just fuck off now!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> dont listen to um wiimb we can be strong as long as weve got each other!


Fag!...........................lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

fuckin mint P ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your fuckin sick mate just fuck off now!!


Pukka u cunt lmfao lad made me night that has pal fair play !!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

how is everyone on this boring friday night ? just been to check on my SLH its growing at a really good rate now in the waterfarm, theres growth everywhere though lol .. scrogs can be a nightmare but deffo worth the results !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Friday nights borin? Lol just bopsin round the house with all new faces here listenin to a bit of bassman from back in the day 10 stellas down another 38 to cain befor the other start on em ha ha !! Why so down lad? Plenty of entertainment if u put your mind to it bro the night is wot u make of it!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2011)

Drunk. Rum!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 18, 2011)

And just found there are 4 brand new episodes of Never Mind the Buzzcocks! Yes!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Friday nights borin? Lol just bopsin round the house with all new faces here listenin to a bit of bassman from back in the day 10 stellas down another 38 to cain befor the other start on em ha ha !! Why so down lad? Plenty of entertainment if u put your mind to it bro the night is wot u make of it!!



lol what is it with west midz boyz n bassman ?? iv never really rated him if im honest ... cant beat abit of hyper d or juiceman lol ... lenny used to put on some banging nights back in the day as did robbie dee  
just finished mixing a 92 - 2011 breakbeat oldskool hardcore set  starts at around 150ish bpm finishes at around 180bpm ... BOH !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol what is it with mest midz boyz n bassman ?? iv never really rated him if im honest ... cant beat abit of hyper d or juiceman lol ... lenny used to put on some banging nights back in the day as did robbie dee
> just finished mixing a 92 - 2011 breakbeat oldskool hardcore set  starts at around 150ish bpm finishes at around 180bpm ... BOH !


Its either u dont understand him or its us u do know they call him the teacher right? Why?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

Robbie lad go youtube type in bassman return of que club 2007 im sure u can see why he is called da teacher lol la ta ta la ta ta


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2011)

great fun. mates bird jist said she fancies ma girl. typin quiet.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

he is good but i dont think he is what the west midz make him out to be  i think he is so big in brum cus he has been about so long man, half the time you cant understand what he says lol .... , Que Club brings back memories lol ! Flashback used to be class !

see what you think to this one , not sure who it is i know the voice but cant think of the name ... shabba i think maybe? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It3lwHN6Sj8&feature=related 

dnb mc's dont know shit knowadays they talk over each other and just speak that fast its garbage


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2011)

this crazy. mates away. his bird trien ma bird. ahm ...


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 18, 2011)

dura72 said:


> this crazy. mates away. his bird trien ma bird. ahm ...


you know the rule ...... pics or it didnt happen ... a vid maybe to seal the deal


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol what is it with west midz boyz n bassman ?? iv never really rated him if im honest ... cant beat abit of hyper d or juiceman lol ... lenny used to put on some banging nights back in the day as did robbie dee
> just finished mixing a 92 - 2011 breakbeat oldskool hardcore set  starts at around 150ish bpm finishes at around 180bpm ... BOH !


Close lad skibbadee is the man your after lol i listen to all drum and base bro but back in the 90s was the best tbf bassman kicks it off in my collection not sayin there is nt any other but he is the man that sticks out imo you got andy c nicky blackmarket brockie ect ect they are all good but if you ve been around in d an b as long as i av bassman is the man to bring any crowd to there feet lad trust i ve seen most!! nearly all my best concerts av been with that man there so it must say somethin bro not just because im from the mids


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2011)

bizarre...ma birds nervous...ahm hangin out...shes dead obvious...hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2011)

Fuckin hell its early.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

sikk guys sikk guys...


PUKKA BUD said:


> Fag!...........................lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

to early don mate..


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

Did the ginger Dura get a 3some??????? Lucky bastard

Anyway, someone said to me every street in my home town has a pedophile in it, I think thats alot of shite, my streets full of sexy 10 year olds. boom boom(as Don would say)


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

i was away to say find out who? lol you were jokin and im baked,billy you are silly mate lol.morning all


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

mornin ukers...


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

dura we want PICS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,plz


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen could of been 2 great dames for all we know..


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

sure you can find that on u tube if you like that sort o stuff kev


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

Im foning the ginger bawbag


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got ofered methadone lol i was like WDF!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

now gazoth lets not tell people about your addiction haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

Down here the junkies take their meth, then vomit it into a bag when they leave the chemist and sell it for a £5, then go and get kit. No shame. Fucking slow suicide that shit


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> I just got ofered methadone lol i was like WDF!!!!!


Haha goin for your script m8 doesnt count as being offered lmao


----------



## baklawa (Nov 19, 2011)

Yo peeps, everybody moping in my absence I see


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

busted hahaha


scotia1982 said:


> Haha goin for your script m8 doesnt count as being offered lmao


----------



## horn420 (Nov 19, 2011)

thts sum gd shit!! was fucked hardcore off 2gs last year. was a gd night from what i can remember!!!lol


----------



## horn420 (Nov 19, 2011)

meant methadrone the shit thts like pills. lol. muppet


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

horn420 said:


> meant methadrone the shit thts like pills. lol. muppet


A thought u'd made a slight error lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

hahaha , therees no shame in being a smack head ... except actually being a smack head ! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

do you think there called smack heads because when you see the skinny pale twats you wanna smack them in there faces ???


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

I feel odly brilliant. Got fired up and then found a random bottle of malibu at the abck of the cupboard, down the hatch and i slept like a baby. I have a habbit of dozing in bed for hours with the ability to just create a comedy gig etc in my head and thouroughly enjoy it as if it were any other dvd performance. It's a really strange feeling, ask me to tell a joke while awake and knock knock is the furthest i'll get.

I've got onion rings battered sausages and chips on their way to me, that's what i call breakfast


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> do you think there called smack heads because when you see the skinny pale twats you wanna smack them in there faces ???


Oddly enuf m8 a think u hit the nail on the head lol


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

lol in the paper shop next door to chemist a guy that looked like a skelton spray painted in a skin colour said"heeeeeer booooooy di yi ken wha wants ti buy any o ma sundays green brrrooooo?"
Horn ya dafty no methadrone ie meaw meaw,bubbles,n cat,cat,plant food.methadone an opiet,heroin subbitute,downer


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

If they want help and use it the way they should then ye give them a chance,but if there out selling there script to get a bag of shit then fuck them,cut them off it,but again will they turn to crime,get lifted and start grassing on there dealers lol,funny the way it works,but i do feel sorry for some of the young girls you see.They all stand along the street shame some are young as fuck,jump in the cars you do feel sorry like but what can you do


----------



## Mark30g (Nov 19, 2011)

There charging anything between £180 £220. A friend has been paying £220 which had seeds in and she said everyone was asking for more. She had it for nearly 2wks.


----------



## Griffta (Nov 19, 2011)

methodrone with seeds in? weird. Surprised smackeds can afford it at those prices too.


----------



## Griffta (Nov 19, 2011)

also wtf were those cryptic messages from dura? did he get his mates bird round for a 3some??


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 19, 2011)

The only thing Dura got was a 5some with PAMela


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 19, 2011)

this thread has just made my day funny as fuck


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> great fun. mates bird jist said she fancies ma girl. typin quiet.


 Any chance of a freaky threesome with your mates broad?


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 19, 2011)

fuck it lets have a sex and smoke org,lol,more birds than guys type before youz start


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

you can tell the scots are here ... ive not been able to read a sentance in last 2 pages lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

i think all leisure centres should do a free heroin trial class in the sports halls , once full of smack heads lock the doors n gas the twats ... the ones that didnt turn up would be the ones that are on the verge of dying or the ones that aint after shit for free ... clear the country of the scum fucks .... i dont feel sorry for anyone on smack , everyone knows what it does !


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol Robbie. Harsh but id' agree  'I have very limited sympathy for people who get messed up by heroin, because you'd think that by now they would have heard something bad about it - a great buzz, but it can give you a jippy tummy'

I just spent 35 quid and now have a second computer that i can fire battlefield 3 up on for a bit of co-op


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol Robbie. Harsh but id' agree  'I have very limited sympathy for people who get messed up by heroin, because you'd think that by now they would have heard something bad about it - a great buzz, but it can give you a jippy tummy'
> 
> I just spent 35 quid and now have a second computer that i can fire battlefield 3 up on for a bit of co-op


#

you agree because you have a brain mate and aint afraid to say what you want or of the do gooders that have fucked up the uk and most other spoilt countries in the world  
everyone knows what happens if you become a smack addict , i cant see why a life of poverty , being 2 stone wet and having less color that piss covered snow would be appealing!

Nice one on the new PC  £35 quid ... bet you got it off a smack head lmao !
im toying with getting BF3 for the PS3 but im skint till last day of the month.
anyone got any good pc games they can recommend that you dont need a all singing and dancing graphics card to play?


----------



## highdanzil (Nov 19, 2011)

stick wid clones, less time n messin, but then as your from lpool, make sure the dude you get your clones off dont know where your grow room is. seeds dont tell anyone where your crop is.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> #
> 
> you agree because you have a brain mate and aint afraid to say what you want or of the do gooders that have fucked up the uk and most other spoilt countries in the world
> everyone knows what happens if you become a smack addict , i cant see why a life of poverty , being 2 stone wet and having less color that piss covered snow would be appealing!
> ...


Nah, just for a graphics card that's almost 5 years old, but that's all that is needed for a spare computer to become infinately more powerful than a console. The price of things has really swung around, consoles used to be the good purchase for bang for buck, not any more. None of my computer hardware is newer than 4 years old, and was middle range even when brand new, it all still kicks the arse out of any new game 

i just did a seed count and i have 128 viable black rose seeds so there's plenty for all


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, just for a graphics card that's almost 5 years old, but that's all that is needed for a spare computer to become infinately more powerful than a console. The price of things has really swung around, consoles used to be the good purchase for bang for buck, not any more. None of my computer hardware is newer than 4 years old, and was middle range even when brand new, it all still kicks the arse out of any new game
> 
> i just did a seed count and i have 128 viable black rose seeds so there's plenty for all


cool thats my seeds sorted , whos having the other 8 spares then  
yeah i get ya with the console vs pcs things ... i would pick pc games over consoles anyday , not just for the graphics but for the fact you can constantly expand your games , theres alot more freedom such as custom update packs and unofficial mods etc , so much more freedom than standard console games !
are these the BR f2's ? or the crosses ?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

im gonna head over to a torrent site and see what games to have a look at


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Working on the seeds i got from HC being F1 then these are as yet untested F2's. The BSB/Casey x BR are F1's. In fact think i might spark up a black roe joint.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Working on the seeds i got from HC being F1 then these are as yet untested F2's. The BSB/Casey x BR are F1's. In fact think i might spark up a black roe joint.



i cant believe you just posted your about to spark up a BR joint .... im dry bitch , thats enough to make a bro turn to smack  pmsl !


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i cant believe you just posted your about to spark up a BR joint .... im dry bitch , thats enough to make a bro turn to smack  pmsl !


Lol, i'm just about dry as it is, after removing all seeds, the black rose plant has yielded me about 4 joints in total. Not really gonna have any more bud. Both plants currently flowering are totally seeded and final plant is not for me. Time to cut out the cigarettes at the same time


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

battlefield 3 is 15gig WTF ! lol thats the version you got tt or is your a legit one ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Copy i got is 13.5gb. Not paying out for the real copy until i'm ready to play multiplayer. The single player in BF3 is pretty shit to be honet, it all looks and feels great, but the storyline an actual gamplay is shit, it's just kind of run down a corridor, cut scene, walk out of the building, cut scene, you have zero freedom to do anything, multiplayer is a bit diofferent of course  i'm mainly after co-op though, love co-op games


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Copy i got is 13.5gb. Not paying out for the real copy until i'm ready to play multiplayer. The single player in BF3 is pretty shit to be honet, it all looks and feels great, but the storyline an actual gamplay is shit, it's just kind of run down a corridor, cut scene, walk out of the building, cut scene, you have zero freedom to do anything, multiplayer is a bit diofferent of course  i'm mainly after co-op though, love co-op games


 if i download it could we play direct co-op or would it need a server crack for that too work ?


----------



## wiimb (Nov 19, 2011)

Updates Guys!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new-103.html


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

I beleive battlefield 3 uses some propriety server software a little like Steam which is required to connect up online. No multilayer options within the game and no multiplayer launcher like in previous games. Think it might be a case of buying it. Very few good co-op shooters out there  now sven co-op was a classic game!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

no war game will ever beat cannon fodder on the amiga imo  quality


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ttt u get my message yesterday bro?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey robbie weres all the battys today lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2011)

evenin gents, well thats my plants 6 weeks of flowering today, full house-keeping/feed/ water done. every plant looking fine and healthy(couple of spots on the leafs but nuthing to worry about) all plants about 4 1/2' tall and bud density and filling out going well. didnt have enuff bloom to fully feed so added a bit extra of boost,grow and superthrive. chop time for the two aks and the church in a fortnight. had a we hairy one earlier when the cops appeared at my door. they wanted a statement about that kicking i got a few months back, they stood at my door for ten mins(it felt longer) and then they pissed off when i told them i couldnt remember anything, which is the truth coz its a complete blank ;combination head injuries and far too much booze. fortunately my carbon and air fresheners are workin well and the chamber door is very tight. got pissed last night and my mate and his girl turned up, he buggered off and she proceeded to tell my bird she was hot as fuck and wanted to bed her, my bird was shitting herself....i on the other hand was running all sorts of porn scenarios thru my head but alas it was not to be...on the plus side i absolutely humped the fuckin arse off my bird...real dirty stuff...while i was telling her that next time it was gonna be a 3some....oh yes, it will be.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

dura72 said:


> evenin gents, well thats my plants 6 weeks of flowering today, full house-keeping/feed/ water done. every plant looking fine and healthy(couple of spots on the leafs but nuthing to worry about) all plants about 4 1/2' tall and bud density and filling out going well. didnt have enuff bloom to fully feed so added a bit extra of boost,grow and superthrive. chop time for the two aks and the church in a fortnight. had a we hairy one earlier when the cops appeared at my door. they wanted a statement about that kicking i got a few months back, they stood at my door for ten mins(it felt longer) and then they pissed off when i told them i couldnt remember anything, which is the truth coz its a complete blank ;combination head injuries and far too much booze. fortunately my carbon and air fresheners are workin well and the chamber door is very tight. got pissed last night and my mate and his girl turned up, he buggered off and she proceeded to tell my bird she was hot as fuck and wanted to bed her, my bird was shitting herself....i on the other hand was running all sorts of porn scenarios thru my head but alas it was not to be...on the plus side i absolutely humped the fuckin arse off my bird...real dirty stuff...while i was telling her that next time it was gonna be a 3some....oh yes, it will be.


 haha dura killin it lad wounded about the 3sum ay lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 19, 2011)

yeah chedds i was gutted, but my mates bird cums down to my bit regularly to get dope for him, shes not very bright but shes got big tits and shes got that 'dirty' look about her so next time i think i may just slip her the old pork dagger.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha lad just make sure her fella aint waning to stick his pork dagger in u afta !!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

whos been having a smack attack then? 

brainless people smackheads cause as already said every1 no's nowdays what it is and does, it is a nice buzz yes but not nice enough to ruin ya whole life over, saying that smoking dope for 15yrs aint exactly done me the world of good lol

been a fucking boring ol day......................


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not killing ya though  you've probably done just as much damage eating shitty supermarket food as you have with a bit of cannabis


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's not killing ya though  you've probably done just as much damage eating shitty supermarket food as you have with a bit of cannabis


i have seen more than a few people fucked up from weed alone, yes they obviously had something in there minds waiting to be triggered off but there only drug was weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

smack is also not as dangerous as people think its the junkies lifestyles and injecting methods that make it so dangerous, given in a hospital setting dont quote me but i think alcohol is actually more damaging to the body.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh definately, it's all about moderation. But pretty much everything you consume these days has cancer risks, even milk. alcohol is just an evil substance but mwahaha. Fridge full of beer  Just been out taking photo's of the police van that's been sat on double yellows outside my house for half an hour, gonna report it  i'd have chained it to a fence if i had had one at hand. My driveway!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sambo in the right hand with sum1 that has nt a addictive peronality then no its not imo but u know alot of peeps are just fucked up in this country sayin that i ve neva took the stuff but i had a uncle that was hooked on the stuff for 13 years and believe me he went from havin everythin to avin fuck all bit a shell for a house it was horrible to see wot he came to but he knew he could nt go on foreva like it and cleaned up his act but ill tell ya it was a long winding road to recovery !!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> smack is also not as dangerous as people think its the junkies lifestyles and injecting methods that make it so dangerous, given in a hospital setting dont quote me but i think alcohol is actually more damaging to the body.


not as medically dangerous i should have added.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

i understand its destroyed lots of lifes as well as ended them but imo ALL drugs are dangerous and addictive just some more so than others, only drug i can ever say ive really been addicted to properly is a fucking prescription drug!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2011)

well just got back from st mary's loch in scotland. 4:30am start 8 hours on the boat 3 of us not a single fuckin run all day. am kanny baked though.

sick as fuck thats the second outing where we've done an not had even a sniff of a pike. i'm gonna take up shooting things instead.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well just got back from st mary's loch in scotland. 4:30am start 8 hours on the boat 3 of us not a single fuckin run all day. am kanny baked though.
> 
> sick as fuck thats the second outing where we've done an not had even a sniff of a pike. i'm gonna take up shooting things instead.


no fish and ya lost 3-1 good day then m8 lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i understand its destroyed lots of lifes as well as ended them but imo ALL drugs are dangerous and addictive just some more so than others, only drug i can ever say ive really been addicted to properly is a fucking prescription drug!


Mate your right i ve lost an uncle to drink and let me tell ya its just as worse as a smack addiction if not more so my mother got addicted to anthetamins taking base and got that bad she lost her mind wen i was only 13 and had a nervous break down so instead of her lookin after me and arkid (brother) i ended up lookin after the 2 of them which i would nt wish any child to go through but sayin that it made me the person i am today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> no fish and ya lost 3-1 good day then m8 lol



aye i was going to watch snatch o the day but my mates already fucking told me the result. or rather he saw it over my shoulder in the chippy and i saw his face sink. 

at least we didnt get shown up.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol Don, that's hard, and it's getting a bit nippy in the year to be going out on boats now! i Stopped fishing weeks and weeks ago, i like the sunny warm variety haha. Shooting is fun although it can be much the same. I went on a casual stroll and shoot in Mapperton Court, as opposed to a big 4x4 hunt, and we saw nothing in the air and the one which we did chase into the air was missed (i don't really agree with beating and forcing birds into the air to be shot, i insist on catch and release unless i'm needing some dinner, although i wouldn't mind a mahi mahi on my wall )


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

get over to south africa shoot anything ya fucking want lol i was a cheapo tho and choose the cheapest animal a blessbok like a deer on steriods could have shot a rhino if i had the 25k tho lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

U stoners neva had bop or done falconry??


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> U stoners neva had bop or done falconry??


ive ad more than a few dodgy birds m8 lol


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> U stoners neva had bop or done falconry??


Falconry is to much hassle, feed them to much and the fuckers just sit in a tree for a few days, don't feed them enough and the fuckers die and they're expensive to get hold of legally


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> ive ad more than a few dodgy birds m8 lol


Haha lad for hunting lad u cant beat a good falcon(perigrine) or hawk(goshawk) for huntin pal believe me i ve spent many a cold mornings through winter workin my birds lol i know theres a dodgey fucker next to me haha


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd love to have a couple of birds. They are sick, and well, not a bad party piece at all! It's like a whole new pin the tail on the donkey?  I know what i'm thinking of haha.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Falconry is to much hassle, feed them to much and the fuckers just sit in a tree for a few days, don't feed them enough and the fuckers die and they're expensive to get hold of legally


Its called good husbandry mate who told ya they are to much hassle yes at first but it becomes second nature after a while. if your bird sits up a tree for more than a few minutes after you ve called it down it through your own errors not the birds lol ive had to leave a bird out over night and go back at first light to reclaim it because of it but i was determind to get her back home safe and i did !! Wot u after remember is its still a wild animal that is tamed by food and a relationship with keeper that keeps them coming back to u if u dont put enough prey undernieth it they can and will just fuck off but i enjoy the sport and take it seriously enough to spend 2g on a goshawk


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad for hunting lad u cant beat a good falcon(perigrine) or hawk(goshawk) for huntin pal believe me i ve spent many a cold mornings through winter workin my birds lol i know theres a dodgey fucker next to me haha


i dont really understand cheds what is the point of it? are u training the bird to hunt?

i always remember tho at primary school watching some series bout a young boy and his falcon.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i dont really understand cheds what is the point of it? are u training the bird to hunt?
> 
> i always remember tho at primary school watching some series bout a young boy and his falcon.


The film u remenber is cassie pal and yes i use my birds for hunting


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean, It#s either kestrel for a knave, or if it's more for young kids then i remember one that involved a bus or camper van or such and peregrin falcons.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2011)

A couple of my mates used to do quite a bit with them 1 had a goshawk the other had peregrines, sparrow hawks and red tail hawks, i had some very funny looks sat outside the pub with a red tail perched on my hand cars slowing down and nearly crashing lol pets are not for me though i got enough to do with 4 daughters


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Its the oldest sport goin so i would expect most of yous to know !! Maybe i ask alittle to much haha


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, you deserve a fuck from FHM's top 100 for dealing with that. I'd have fabricated a gun and shot myself a long time ago!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

3eyes said:


> A couple of my mates used to do quite a bit with them 1 had a goshawk the other had peregrines, sparrow hawks and red tail hawks, i had some very funny looks sat outside the pub with a red tail perched on my hand cars slowing down and nearly crashing lol pets are not for me though i got enough to do with 4 daughters


U see lad this is were we look at them diffrent they aint a pet and could neva b in all fairness to maintain them its hard work and u named the hardest of them all can u guess which 1??!!!!!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Its called good husbandry mate who told ya they are to much hassle yes at first but it becomes second nature after a while. if your bird sits up a tree for more than a few minutes after you ve called it down it through your own errors not the birds lol ive had to leave a bird out over night and go back at first light to reclaim it because of it but i was determind to get her back home safe and i did !! Wot u after remember is its still a wild animal that is tamed by food and a relationship with keeper that keeps them coming back to u if u dont put enough prey undernieth it they can and will just fuck off but i enjoy the sport and take it seriously enough to spend 2g on a goshawk


jesus i used to have a kestral goshawk and a buzzard up until like 15 used to live in the sticks was always out with the lure


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> jesus i used to have a kestral goshawk and a buzzard up until like 15 used to live in the sticks was always out with the lure


Gud ol days ay mate


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Gud ol days ay mate


yeah mate defo my old dear used to rescue owls so grew up with birds my grandfarther used to breed cage n avery and preditory. 

i do miss it but dont have the time or space or money now im dependant lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> yeah mate defo my old dear used to rescue owls so grew up with birds my grandfarther used to breed cage n avery and preditory.
> 
> i do miss it but dont have the time or space or money now im dependant lol


Time is the most important factor imo with keeping a bop but if u love it as much as i do u av to make sacrifices lets just say the misses knows she comes after my birds lol jk they come as equals i say


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Time is the most important factor imo with keeping a bop but if u love it as much as i do u av to make sacrifices lets just say the misses knows she comes after my birds lol jk they come as equals i say


heh i know what u mean mate its not a passion unfortunatly i did it because my family did i enjoyed it back then but for me its all about my motor now (awaits the flaming).

My mrs knew the car came first , its not even run for a year , but i still have the car


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Fuck the motors lad they are money pits


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the motors lad they are money pits


Your not wrong mate getting my blue book in december tho so hopefully if i pass it wont be my money anymore lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2011)

Thought you lads might enjoy a laugh lol



http://www.enfieldindependent.co.uk/news/9372914.Police_officer_attacked_outside_Enfield_cannabis_factory/


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lads might enjoy a laugh lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enfieldindependent.co.uk/news/9372914.Police_officer_attacked_outside_Enfield_cannabis_factory/


have one every time billy comes online


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

lol sae i like the comment on the article


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> lol sae i like the comment on the article


She's got a point!!!


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

*eh up.. only just seen this.. I ride wiv da* [SIZE=+1]llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch MASSIVE.. and feck da cars.. can remember watching a tomorrows world prog way back and they reckoned then that by now we would all be bombing around with jet packs and the likes... feck me clio I wanna jetpack.. ... south west wales here. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 19, 2011)

i want my fucking hover board tbh.


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

Hover board would be well cool but be fair tis a young mans game.. best stick with me jetpack and feck those beam me up thingies.. saw this documentary once where this clever twat was experimenting with "matter transportation" and silly fecker never had any yellow sticky traps outside his wee machine... and a fly flew in when he was experimenting and needless to say the whole thing went tits up.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

luckycatxxx said:


> Hover board would be well cool but be fair tis a young mans game.. best stick with me jetpack and feck those beam me up thingies.. saw this documentary once where this clever twat was experimenting with "matter transportation" and silly fecker never had any yellow sticky traps outside his wee machine... one flew in when he was experimenting and needless to say the whole thing went tits up.


Its a film called the Fly lol


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

maybe robbie depends which reality you choose  LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

luckycatxxx said:


> *eh up.. only just seen this.. I ride wiv da* [SIZE=+1]llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch MASSIVE.. and feck da cars.. can remember watching a tomorrows world prog way back and they reckoned then that by now we would all be bombing around with jet packs and the likes... feck me clio I wanna jetpack.. ... south west wales here. [/SIZE]


fuck off back to newport n learn english! ya carnt speak welsh so english will do if u could be so kind............


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

.. diolch yn fawr... to you tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

heres sambo lol ............


----------



## UKHG (Nov 19, 2011)

yo guys 
i apologize if i may have offended some with that video i found when i was fucked up and posted here
i understand it was a damn brutal beheading video and was a tad out of place for this forum
im used to forums with not as stringent rules and im fully aware it upset some folks on here

wont happen again lessonn learned! save dont share!LOL

think it was my warped mind on one that nite!

again soz if i ruined ur cornflakes 

SO owt good happeneing or what id post some images up but my frikin sync lead wont work for iphone so cant share


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

Newuserlol....did you not notice I clicked the like button ffs.... and where you from so can insult ya back propers like innit ffs LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

luckycatxxx said:


> Newuserlol....did you not notice I clicked the like button ffs.... and where you from so can insult ya back propers like innit ffs LMAO


m8 ur new its the uk thread i aint insulting ya u big welsh fanny, its just how it is in here people insulting and winding each other up.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yo guys
> i apologize if i may have offended some with that video i found when i was fucked up and posted here
> i understand it was a damn brutal beheading video and was a tad out of place for this forum
> im used to forums with not as stringent rules and im fully aware it upset some folks on here
> ...


u a member of ogrish???

probably not the place but nothing like a good beheading if ya ask me lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> u a member of ogrish???
> 
> probably not the place but nothing like a good beheading if ya ask me lol



yeh thats what i thought but parantly some folks here didnt appreciate the deviant art involved so as im not part of the furniture here and new compared to a lot of folks il do the rite thing and apologize this is there house after all.


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i aint insulting ya u big welsh fanny,.


no need to drag me wife into this ffs LMAO and ffs I know your having a craic...water of a ducks back to me at least its honest and straightforward to understand.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh thats what i thought but parantly some folks here didnt appreciate the deviant art involved so as im not part of the furniture here and new compared to a lot of folks il do the rite thing and apologize this is there house after all.


fuck them its mine!!! lmao 

fucking fannys!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

luckycatxxx said:


> no need to drag me wife into this ffs LMAO and ffs I know your having a craic...water of a ducks back to me at least its honest and straightforward to understand.


lol thats the uk thread spirit, what ya got on the grow then? anything nice?


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 19, 2011)

nothing at the moment... felt I had to get rid.. over para.. LMAO but was growing powerplant dutch passion and artic sun.. got some mr nice critical mass beans and also some dinafem powerkush seeds which will be cracked up in the very near future.. this will be about me 5th grow there abouts.. normally use BAC lava soil but now we got a B&Q in me hood am thinking of trying their multipurpose as have read good shit about it and no grow shops around here...


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

luckycatxxx said:


> nothing at the moment... felt I had to get rid.. over para.. LMAO but was growing powerplant dutch passion and artic sun.. got some mr nice critical mass beans and also some dinafem powerkush seeds which will be cracked up in the very near future.. this will be about me 5th grow there abouts.. normally use BAC lava soil but now we got a B&Q in me hood am thinking of trying their multipurpose as have read good shit about it and no grow shops around here...


stay away from dutch passion lots of hermi's with them and not great reviews all round, mr nice critical mass you got some shithot seeds there have grown it myself top smoke and amazing yield, how come you using shit soils? why not get some canna or bio-bizz soil? saying that carnt call BAC lava shit never heard of it?

whats the smoke like in ya area then?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

stfu ya penis .. theres nowt wrong with dutch passions powerplant , i have a keeper pheno iv been using for ages , it smells really really strong of oranges but tastes like pure skunk n knocks you out !


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> stfu ya penis .. theres nowt wrong with dutch passions powerplant , i have a keeper pheno iv been using for ages , it smells really really strong of oranges but tastes like pure skunk n knocks you out !


dutch passion is for newbs n mugs say no more..............

i remember ur strain list m8 before u got any clone-onlys lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

my strain list was great im just not a clone only snobby twat  
variety is the spice of life


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> my strain list was great im just not a clone only snobby twat
> variety is the spice of life


half the list was from greenhouse lol spose they top breeders like dutch passion hay m8 lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

just because the breeders are shit doesnt mean the strains are ... SLH las pheno ..... greenhouse seeds mate ....


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> fuck them its mine!!! lmao
> 
> fucking fannys!!!


and this aint your house its kev n wiimbs love shack actually ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> stfu ya penis .. theres nowt wrong with dutch passions powerplant , i have a keeper pheno iv been using for ages , it smells really really strong of oranges but tastes like pure spunk n knocks you out !


Tastes like spunk wtf robbie lad haha


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> just because the breeders are shit doesnt mean the strains are ... SLH las pheno ..... greenhouse seeds mate ....


who says its greenhouse? did las say? last i new was that he had no idea who the breeder was???

and even if so do you really wana av to search a 1000s pheno's???

fact is dutch passion are nown for hermi's same as your none for being a nob-jockey lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> who says its greenhouse? did las say? last i new was that he had no idea who the breeder was???
> 
> and even if so do you really wana av to search a 1000s pheno's???
> 
> fact is dutch passion are nown for hermi's same as your nown for being a nob-jockey lol


yes las did say mofo so stfu , he even posted it on pukkas thread  
as for spreading lies , theres no need to take rejection so bitter mate , id just finished with ya mum and couldnt recharge that quick to do you aswell, there was no need to cry about it ...


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tastes like spunk wtf robbie lad haha


well what can i say chedz , it was bred for you


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yes las did say mofo so stfu , he even posted it on pukkas thread
> as for spreading lies , theres no need to take rejection so bitter mate , id just finished with ya mum and couldnt recharge that quick to do you aswell, there was no need to cry about it ...


thats bullshit u carry on and il call u kev lol 

las doesnt no who the breeder is he brought or was given that lemon yrs ago.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well what can i say chedz can u stick it in my gob so o can taste yours


Robbie mate we are freinds so behave yourself lad ask sambo see if u can taste his jizz lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

Evenin ladies............see everythins normal in here, bitch fights an what not lol.................and even thick chedds has worked out how to change quotes!! lol......ive missed a lot


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Robbie mate we are freinds so behave yourself lad ask sambo see if u can taste his jizz lmfao


course i can taste it i wank 20x a day and aint no other cunt gonna swallow for me lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> thats bullshit u carry on and il call u kev lol
> 
> las doesnt no who the breeder is he brought or was given that lemon yrs ago.


read pukkas thread bitch ! he says he bought it off a friend who says it was a Greenhouse SLH , i think chedz wants abit of you tonight ..


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evenin ladies............see everythins normal in here, bitch fights an what not lol.................and even thick chedds has worked out how to change quotes!! lol......ive missed a lot


and heres pukka , he will tell you , ya fat cunt lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evenin ladies............see everythins normal in here, bitch fights an what not lol.................not got time now lads as im about to stick it in me old man so cath u laters


Lmfao u dirty fucker


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> read pukkas thread bitch ! he says he bought it off a friend who says it was a Greenhouse SLH , i think chedz wants abit of you tonight ..


dutch passion still are nown for hermi's, u still no shit bout strains and cheds still loves abit of cock, pukka well that poor fucker dont need no insults with a face like his.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

Soz rob but im sure he said his mate thought it was gh, so doesnt no lol..........but could have said sumut else pal me memorys shockin lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hi im chedder i was wonderin if any of you hot guys on the UKer would like to come round to my house and do me with a canna bottle?????!! pm me!
> Pukka teach me how to use the canna like you do, wish i could grow like you mate, your the best!!


Fuck off you queer fuck! told you the other night your not welcome batty boy!! lol................and fuck off i aint teachin ya shit!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off you know im a queer fuck! told you the other night your welcome up my batty boy!! lol................and fuck off ill eat ya shit!!


 Lad ill be round wen i can b patient


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Soz rob but im sure he said his mate thought it was gh, so doesnt no lol..........but could have said sumut else pal me memorys shockin lol


lol im on about gh lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

i dunno bout dutch passion hermies just that pp mother is nice


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> dutch passion still are nown for hermi's, u still no shit bout strains and cheds i still loves abit of cock, pukka well that poor fucker dont need no insults with a face like his.


i know pal dont worry i understand mate


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> i know pal dont worry i understand mate


people change what i post joke or not aint funny kevs bored............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> people change what i post joke or not aint funny kevs bored............


We reading diffrent dictionarys lol!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> lol im on about gh lol


Yeh im sayin even his mate wernt sure pal so could be owt!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

look at my origanal post to your qouted post there no i in the origanal post, im all up for a laugh n a windup but mods changing my posts i dont find funny...............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

Chedds its not same if you change a quote i just wrote above, cos every 1 nos you changed it now you sick fuck.......how do you think of that shit?? your perverted mate you need help! lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 19, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/488341-12-12-established-clones-chat.html#post6653879

stsarted new thread on me new grow hmmf


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> look at my origanal post to your qouted post there no i in the origanal post, im all up for a laugh n a windup but mods changing my posts i dont find funny...............


Lmfao lad you kill it lol !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> sorry lads ill give over now


Bout fuckin time mate lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chedds its not same if you change a quote i just wrote above, cos every 1 nos you changed it now you sick fuck.......how do you think of that shit?? your perverted mate you need help! lol


Lol pukka mate its being round you s lot to much we all know your a fudge nudger so chill winston lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao lad you kill it lol !!


i was gonna say i can take it aswel as i give it but dont want u getting ya hopes up, ne cunt changes my post again n i wont be amused.........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> people change what i post joke or not aint funny kevs bored............


Sambo u made me piss lad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

All frosty over here mate lol.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i was gonna say i can take it aswel as i give it but dont want u getting ya hopes up, ne cunt changes my post again n i wont be amused.........


Mardy twat! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i was gonna say i can take it aswel as i give it but dont want u getting ya hopes up, ne cunt changes my post again n i wont be amused.........


 Rofl sambo its kev mate report him lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mardy twat! lol


Fuck me lad is it me or is it this place that sends u like that!! U just got in pal?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> grassing in any shape or form aint my bag but people should have more balls n not hide behind so called mod powers lol now weres that dildo ..


fuck me lad this is an open forum kids could b on here lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

the dildos in ya arse m8 im out no fun when ya playing ya lil mod games..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> the dildos in ya arse m8 im out no fun when ya playing ya lil mod games..............


Hahaha chill


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad is it me or is it this place that sends u like that!! U just got in pal?


Yeh mate been or at me mates boozin tokin an xbox bro! had a laugh.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hahaha chill


no chill about it cheds what u sucking kevs cock for mod power for the night??? 

call me every fat cunt under the sun, every gay cunt whatnot i can take it and give it right back but dont change my fucking posts.

once ya start down that route even a thread like this lose's any value.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

Rob how come youve gone now im on? is it cos ive seen you?!... an could rip you to shreds on ere?? lmao!!...................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Rob how come youve gone now im on? is it cos ive seen you?!... an could rip you to shreds on ere?? lmao!!...................................


Lol mate he said u smell lol look wot u started p haha!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> no chill about it cheds what u sucking kevs cock for mod power for the night???
> 
> call me every fat cunt under the sun, every gay cunt whatnot i can take it and give it right back but dont change my fucking posts.
> 
> once ya start down that route even a thread like this lose's any value.


 i dont need any powers from kev sambo your paro put that bowl down man lol!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

No mod power sambo lad any fucka can do it, all ya do is reply to a quote from chedds then delete what he put but leave all the name,[/QUOTE]bollocks and it come out like a quote he put mate all a good laugh on ere but imagen the fun you could have some where else  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate been or at me mates boozin tokin an xbox bro! had a laugh.


Wot u playin on the box bro?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No mod power sambo lad any fucka can do it, all ya do is reply to a quote from chedds then delete what he put but leave all the name,


bollocks and it come out like a quote you put mate all a good laugh on ere but imagen the fun you could have some where else  !!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Lol bro and u said i was a thick cunt lol sambo lad we are only fuckin with ya lad please stop smokin dope its fuckin with ya head lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot u playin on the box bro?


MW3 mate mosta night then a dual on tigers late on when we were to fucked for cod lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No mod power sambo lad any fucka can do it, all ya do is reply to a quote from chedds then delete what he put but leave all the name,


that i didnt no and sorry kev lol 

i always accuse kev 1st lol 

1nil cheds hands up u got me lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pukka i take it sambo dont like our game fella its just u and me lol lets see a little carnage haha


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

i got the thread shut down by some mod a few months ago cause the cunt changed my post lol but admittedly yeah im a paranoid skitso who smokes far too much.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> Thanks for lettin me no that pukka


No probs lad lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> that i didnt no and sorry kev lol
> 
> i always accuse kev 1st lol
> 
> 1nil cheds hands up u got me lol


Your good man could nt stop laughin then pal !! Its kev honest


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> i got the thread shut down by some mod a few months ago cause the cunt changed my post lol but admittedly yeah im a paranoid skitso who smokes far too much.....


Us mere mortals can only change when we reply to a quote not the original matey!.....................can wind people up propa with it tho


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> MW3 mate mosta night then a dual on tigers late on when we were to fucked for cod lol


U not play fifa 2112


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Us mere mortals can only change when we reply to a quote not the original matey!.....................can wind people up propa with it tho


i really didnt no lol

it was a real mod who changed my post a few months back tho werent just that, the cunt then shut down the thread for the night till every1 had a go at him.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Us mere mortals can only change when we reply to a quote not the original matey!.....................can wind people up propa with it tho


 we ll av to b on our toes now sambo knows now ay p 1-0 to chedz lol the mad cunt thought it was kev


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> U not play fifa 2112


No, ant got a time machine mate lol...................and i ant changed shit there lad lmfao!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> we ll av to b on our toes now sambo knows now ay p 1-0 to chedz lol the mad cunt thought it was kev


not my style cheds i aint needed no tricks to cut you all to shreds for the last 2yrs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

didnt like fifa 2012 tackling to different than the rest, dont really like cod much either just something to do when bored is too fucking hard that game i just die,die and die some more.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> not my style cheds i aint needed no tricks to cut you all to shreds for the last 2yrs lol


Thats better mate you ve come out ya shell again now lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No, ant got a time machine mate lol...................and i ant changed shit there lad lmfao!!!


Fuck me u wrecked lol its out already lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

its that abuse of power that gets my goat call me anything ya like but that abuse of power hooooooowi gets me going and hands up u ad me fucking going ya cunt.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> didnt like fifa 2012 tackling to different than the rest, dont really like cod much either just something to do when bored is too fucking hard that game i just die,die and die some more.


Yeah mate my eldest loves his football so we av a bash now and then on fifa 2112 but if i play cod its on me own on stort mode


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> its that abuse of power that gets my goat call me anything ya like but that abuse of power hooooooowi gets me going and hands up u ad me fucking going ya cunt.


Haha lad if it was nt for pukka we d ave had ya boilin over and stewing all mornin about it ay lol kev he always gets it in the neck haha i told him be4 he would get the blame for shit he did nt do lmfbo


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2011)

well i really am out and not just to sulk this time either lol chedder wins this 1 im defeated after that...........


----------



## Griffta (Nov 19, 2011)

So Dutch Passion seeds are known to hermi more than they should?
I know Mr Nice Seeds are basically the best, but are there any other seed companies that are highly rated with you lot?
Reason being I need feminised which Mr Nice dont sell.

Im struggling to choose some strains for my next grow. This one has caught my eye tho jack 47


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 19, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> well i really am out and not just to sulk this time either lol chedder wins this 1 im defeated after that...........


U know we luv ya really bro but ill neva forget tonight latez man !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mornin all feel rather fucked up this mornin good laugh last night weres kev lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

''granade attack in syria'' ''deadly clashes at egypt protest'' ''gaddafis son captured'' 

i blame kev lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

sambo get it right lad wasnt online pal..


newuserlol said:


> people change what i post joke or not aint funny kevs bored............


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

id do sumat funnier than change your post...id make u invisible on the uk thread now that be fun lol...


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sambo get it right lad wasnt online pal..


that fucker chedder got me changing quotes............


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

hahaha did he fuck...good nite was it then lol...


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha did he fuck...good nite was it then lol...


it was a laugh i was about to spit me dummy out about it till pukka said it was him, he got me proper i have to admit.......

get up to nefing last night night m8?


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> the dildos in ya arse m8 im out no fun when ya playing ya lil mod games..............


 Dude, you don't have to be a mod to change a quote. You just quote someone and change the words between the ubb code. Anyone can do it...

Edit: someone already told the dumb bastard


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

just got blazed mate and watched couple dvds ad a few whiskeys other than that not much mate...


newuserlol said:


> it was a laugh i was about to spit me dummy out about it till pukka said it was him, he got me proper i have to admit.......
> 
> get up to nefing last night night m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Dude, you don't have to be a mod to change a quote. You just quote someone and change the words between the ubb code. Anyone can do it...


lol i no now m8 i was pissed n honestly never even thought about doing that in nearly 3yrs, once again hands up i was had and chedder fucking loved it......


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> just got blazed mate and watched couple dvds ad a few whiskeys other than that not much mate...


watch anything good? i aint watched a movie in time, u watch walking dead??? new season has been shithot.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> lol i no now m8 i was pissed n honestly never even thought about doing that in nearly 3yrs, once again hands up i was had and chedder fucking loved it......


Someone had to take out the king


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Someone had to take out the king


was feeling like a fucking noob after that lol took me down a step ladder or two lmao


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

not seen it mate and watched breaking bad catch up...love that programme think it great..


newuserlol said:


> watch anything good? i aint watched a movie in time, u watch walking dead??? new season has been shithot.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> not seen it mate and watched breaking bad catch up...love that programme think it great..


what season you on with breaking bad? season 4 not long finished was really good 1 of the best seasons out the 4th.

walking dead is pretty good well worth a watch.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

nearly finished 3 mate started watching it when i first saw it advertised watched the first 2 seasons then forgot about it...sumone mentioned it other day so downloaded 3 and a few of 4 so just catching up...


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

weeds aint too bad either, worth a watch nancy botwin is fucking fit too well that kinda milfy fit anyway lol


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

I kow you didn't like Boardwalk Empire but that show's fabulous


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I kow you didn't like Boardwalk Empire but that show's fabulous


couldnt get into beans found it abit boring, but i didnt give it much of a go really just the 1st episode.


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 20, 2011)

Morning you bunch of UKers (da "F" is silent lmao)

On the Powerplant gig I have no complaints great smoke, no hermies from my pack of seeds was growing her for almost 2 years.. then tried airpots and those fungas gnat feckers just piled in and the cuts after that were just fecked.. but the powerplant as a strain is ok.... cant diss what you aint tried seed wise... I know about da Mr Nice seeds...got friends in Barcelona who are living the dream and have their own growshop.. tis where I get me beans from.. feck attitude.. prefer to keep it real rather than some big company that dont give a fuck.. will be starting again soon.. just going to scrub every thing down.. good and proper... going to bleach the fuck out of me flower and veg cabs.. then steam clean them.... then fire some Hydrogen Peroxide in there too... just to make sure... fuck the air pots indoors... mahn I had loads of probs with em and sure they transmitted some disease to me powerplant.. and tis no just me on the airpots.. few peeps I know have tried em then slung em out da back LMAO...


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> couldnt get into beans found it abit boring, but i didnt give it much of a go really just the 1st episode.


 Yeah I remeber you saying that and when I thought about it I figured it must be an american thing. Not that the mob originated in America, just that we seem to be the only country that's proud of it. Very deeply engrained on the american psyche I'm guessing, but idk I'm just spouting shit out of my ass.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

ive had probs with 3 dutch passion strains and theres plenty of others who had the same problems, hermi probs. but admittedly have not tried the powerplant and ya right shouldnt knock what ya aint tried but still i would never use dutch passion or advise anyone too why bother when theres many better breeders???

on the airpot front im with ya i gave em a bash on me last grow didnt like em at all and now just waiting for me to take em down the dump dont fancy putting em out for the binmen, lol


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 20, 2011)

aye, i know about the hermies with DP seeds but the powerplant seems to be stable by lots of accounts not just mine.. BUT... FUCK DA POWERPLANT am bigging up me critical mass now and wonder how the dinafem powerkush will fair... on da airpots am going to plant some dwarf fruit trees in em... good idea but deffo not suited for indoor growing imho.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> that i didnt no and sorry kev lol
> 
> i always accuse kev 1st lol
> 
> 1nil cheds hands up u got me lol


we have been changing QUOTES for days you thick twat , you not noticed??? ? KEV on the other hand actually edited MY ORIGINAL post which i think is unfair tbh ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

robbie sorry pal hold on whilst i getthe violin out lol...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Morning lads lmfao sambo lad now behave ay no funny business today ay its sunday and my day of rest!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> robbie sorry pal hold on whilst i getthe violin out lol...


 abuse of power = de modding .... remmeber that bitch lmao .. i couldnt really give a fuck , just seein if ya bite hahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah I remeber you saying that and when I thought about it I figured it must be an american thing. Not that the mob originated in America, just that we seem to be the only country that's proud of it. Very deeply engrained on the american psyche I'm guessing, but idk I'm just spouting shit out of my ass.


Nothin new there then lad it seems only american Like to talk out there ass now fuck off u foreign fuck!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

View attachment 1896737
have you smoked the critical mass before luckyC?

i dont keep pics on the comp but il pull 1 from me old thread, havent actually grown it ages but did a good few runs of it and really enjoyed, got a packet of shit in the draw but aint had the space or time to pop them and robbiep is right i have been a clone-only snob since i got em lol

the cm is far right, day 43 of 12/12.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

lol if i were u id report it hahahahaha sambo editing posts isnt rite at all haha


RobbieP said:


> abuse of power = de modding .... remmeber that bitch lmao .. i couldnt really give a fuck , just seein if ya bite hahah


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> we have been changing QUOTES for days you thick twat , you not noticed??? ? KEV on the other hand actually edited MY ORIGINAL post which i think is unfair tbh ...


lol i didnt even no it could be done lol i went mad months back when a mod changed my post, mad enough that the git shut the thread down for the night lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2011)

its my day of rest so bow down and pray to me, thanking me for providing all you have and giving thanks for Carol Vordermans legs.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuck me lad u not got over that yet lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 1896737
> have you smoked the critical mass before luckyC?
> 
> i dont keep pics on the comp but il pull 1 from me old thread, havent actually grown it ages but did a good few runs of it and really enjoyed, got a packet of shit in the draw but aint had the space or time to pop them and robbiep is right i have been a clone-only snob since i got em lol
> ...


 fucking beasts pal cm looks a fuckin donga how was it to trim pal!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

sambo u out of order posting my plants that ive grown for u on this thread did you get my permission no u didnt next time ask


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha kev i thought i saw em sumwere lmfao


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

i know how out of order is that...


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 20, 2011)

very nice newuserlol.. bit concerned about your growing security though... I know theres feck all on da telly mate but for real... I would never grow in me lounge LMAO... no never smoked it before.. and those are 11l pots yeah? I got 25L pots can only fit 3 in me cab so may go with 6 11L pots for flowering... your girls look fucking gorgeous mucker...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuckin suckin your cock for mod powers ay he the cunt hahaha lmgao


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

he been telling me that he do sumat strange for a little bit of change...


think he needs it for the vodka im not sure but had to tell im that i aint into that stuff he just aint listening though...can u have a word chedder he says he gunna sneak in my bed at nite and do strange things to me


----------



## rainz (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> U not play fifa 2112


We'll be waiting a while to play that mate!!! ahaha your only a 100 years out


----------



## rainz (Nov 20, 2011)

Morning chapps........ my seeds have all popped and broke surface now, let the fun beggin!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

rainz said:


> We'll be waiting a while to play that mate!!! ahaha your only a 100 years out


Haha rainz u cunt u had to drag it up and get it noticed lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> he been telling me that he do sumat strange for a little bit of change...
> 
> 
> think he needs it for the vodka im not sure but had to tell im that i aint into that stuff he just aint listening though...can u have a word chedder he says he gunna sneak in my bed at nite and do strange things to me


 i dont think he is talkin to me mate but ill try lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me u wrecked lol its out already lmfao


You put fifa 2112 you thick twat thats why i said that and i didnt change shit so kev must have lol............matter a fact you put 2112 instead of 2012 twice numb nuts!! lmao



luckycatxxx said:


> Morning you bunch of UKers (da "F" is silent lmao)
> 
> On the Powerplant gig I have no complaints great smoke, no hermies from my pack of seeds was growing her for almost 2 years.. then tried airpots and those fungas gnat feckers just piled in and the cuts after that were just fecked.. but the powerplant as a strain is ok.... cant diss what you aint tried seed wise... I know about da Mr Nice seeds...got friends in Barcelona who are living the dream and have their own growshop.. tis where I get me beans from.. feck attitude.. prefer to keep it real rather than some big company that dont give a fuck.. will be starting again soon.. just going to scrub every thing down.. good and proper... going to bleach the fuck out of me flower and veg cabs.. then steam clean them.... then fire some Hydrogen Peroxide in there too... just to make sure... fuck the air pots indoors... mahn I had loads of probs with em and sure they transmitted some disease to me powerplant.. and tis no just me on the airpots.. few peeps I know have tried em then slung em out da back LMAO...


No way the airpots could have transmited desiese!?!.......................so what was your other probs you had with um mate???.....................i think there wicked the 1Ls are shit hot for veggin in!



newuserlol said:


> ive had probs with 3 dutch passion strains and theres plenty of others who had the same problems, hermi probs. but admittedly have not tried the powerplant and ya right shouldnt knock what ya aint tried but still i would never use dutch passion or advise anyone too why bother when theres many better breeders???
> 
> on the airpot front im with ya i gave em a bash on me last grow didnt like em at all and now just waiting for me to take em down the dump dont fancy putting em out for the binmen, lol


Why didnt you like um either grumps?? lol



RobbieP said:


> we have been changing QUOTES for days you thick twat , you not noticed??? ? KEV on the other hand actually edited MY ORIGINAL post which i think is unfair tbh ...


Thats bang what i thought last night mate sambo must no!!!!, till he started givin it large lol....so had to tell him, thought we wa gunna have a right bitch fight on our hands! lmao!


Mornin anyhow geezers!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Didnt see rainz post then chedds, so aint just me noticin yav got shit for brains!!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You put fifa 2112 you thick twat thats why i said that and i didnt change shit so kev must have lol............matter a fact you put 2112 instead of 2012 twice numb nuts!! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha p thats wots 16 stellas do to ya pal only realized myself this mornin but should of knew u and your big head would of saw it lmfao everythin sweet her pal but sambo s still sulkin lol bout u?


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 20, 2011)

Pukka... the airpots are like hotels for fungus gnats who can transmit disease.. was doing swimmingly before using them and I dont keep a mom i keep cloning and every clone had basically given up the ghost... maybe I could have taken measures to combat the gnats but being fairly new to this game thought nothing of it.. for me its back to basic pots with sand on top.. that way I know any larvae in the soil wont make it into adulthood as the sand with shred the feck out of them.. outdoors I can see them being very good as you have nature to balance things out... in my cab though.. no way jose.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Im sound bro, just had a bacon butty and a nice lemon wakey bakey.....goin for a roast later anall so buzzin! lol...............(come on mate give me some of your gay shit for puttin roast lol)
The SLH dry weight is 107g mate so just under 4oz, pretty happy with that mate pissed or lor the livers an bc an it only had the 9 day veg!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

So roughly 400 seeds viable or not from 4 small black rose buds, think today might get tedious, got about half an ounce of BSB buds whic are all fat and chockblock with seeds. Gonna make me work for my smoke, i wonder how just popping seeds and everything in the vapourizer works. Hmmmm

I would murder for a roast right now but roast for 1 never really works, and i'm not going and itting in a pub on me own with some roast pork. Booo. It's times like this that you realise what friends are for.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

luckycatxxx said:


> Pukka... the airpots are like hotels for fungus gnats who can transmit disease.. was doing swimmingly before using them and I dont keep a mom i keep cloning and every clone had basically given up the ghost... maybe I could have taken measures to combat the gnats but being fairly new to this game thought nothing of it.. for me its back to basic pots with sand on top.. that way I know any larvae in the soil wont make it into adulthood as the sand with shred the feck out of them.. outdoors I can see them being very good as you have nature to balance things out... in my cab though.. no way jose.


Sounds like its the gnats what your prob is mate not the pots i no loads of peeps use them with no probs at all me 1 of them................and why even use soil with larvae? an have to bother with sand????...........id sort the pests out fully get some new soil or coco an give them another go, you'l be a lot happier we um!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im sound bro, just had a bacon butty and a nice lemon wakey bakey.....goin for a roast later anall so buzzin! lol...............(come on mate give me some of your gay shit for puttin roast lol)
> The SLH dry weight is 107g mate so just under 4oz, pretty happy with that mate pissed or lor the livers an bc an it only had the 9 day veg!


So my 100 g wet was nt to far off lad wicked stuff pal keep it comin as for the roast i know which roast your avin and its got fuck all to do with pork beef lamb lad maybe cock bollock with a massive dildo stuck in there lol!! i love fat cocks there great fits nicely into my arse hahaha


----------



## rainz (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha rainz u cunt u had to drag it up and get it noticed lmfao


Sorry pal ahaha i always try to help the retarded though


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So roughly 400 seeds viable or not from 4 small black rose buds, think today might get tedious, got about half an ounce of BSB buds whic are all fat and chockblock with seeds. Gonna make me work for my smoke, i wonder how just popping seeds and everything in the vapourizer works. Hmmmm
> 
> I would murder for a roast right now but roast for 1 never really works, and i'm not going and itting in a pub on me own with some roast pork. Booo. It's times like this that you realise what friends are for.


Come an have so grub we me if thee wants lad!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So roughly 400 seeds viable or not from 4 small black rose buds, think today might get tedious, got about half an ounce of BSB buds whic are all fat and chockblock with seeds. Gonna make me work for my smoke, i wonder how just popping seeds and everything in the vapourizer works. Hmmmm
> 
> I would murder for a roast right now but roast for 1 never really works, and i'm not going and itting in a pub on me own with some roast pork. Booo. It's times like this that you realise what friends are for.


 fuck me some1s busy on a sunday lol!!


----------



## rainz (Nov 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im sound bro, just had a bacon butty and a nice lemon wakey bakey.....goin for a roast later anall so buzzin! lol...............(come on mate give me some of your gay shit for puttin roast lol)
> The SLH dry weight is 107g mate so just under 4oz, pretty happy with that mate pissed or lor the livers an bc an it only had the 9 day veg!


Easy pukka.......... going for a roast and later anal! you dropped yourself into that silly bollocks ahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

I farted around doing nothing yesterday so today is my cleaning day, got a bedroom bathroom kitchen and all me washing to get sorted for tomorrow  i tend to work all week and as such spend most my weekends cleaning. 

Roast tatters and gravy, bah! I think i need to start visiting my parents a bit more, that is to say start visiting them, havn't been over there house in like 6 months or something.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

rainz said:


> Easy pukka.......... going for a roast and later anal! you dropped yourself into that silly bollocks ahaha


I no mate new before i posted it, thought chedds would have noticed that as well lol........................looks like you 2 gay minded bummers are made for each other!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I farted around doing nothing yesterday so today is my cleaning day, got a bedroom bathroom kitchen and all me washing to get sorted for tomorrow  i tend to work all week and as such spend most my weekends cleaning.
> 
> Roast tatters and gravy, bah! I think i need to start visiting my parents a bit more, that is to say start visiting them, havn't been over there house in like 6 months or something.


Get u down morrisons mate buy u wanna them already cooked joints lol they even do the tatters all u need to do then is veg gravy and yorkie puds job done wot u dont eat out the joint save for sandwiches later tonight lol buzzin!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I no mate new before i posted it, thought chedds would have noticed that as well lol........................looks like you 2 gay minded bummers are made for each other but chedz knows i like the long up me batty so im sweet ! lol


Pukka lad dont worry i wont trade u in for a younger model pal !! But u do need to sort somethin out with that face lad maybe u need a shit!! Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Get u down morrisons mate buy u wanna them already cooked joints lol they even do the tatters all u need to do then is veg gravy and yorkie puds job done wot u dont eat out the joint save for sandwiches later tonight lol buzzin!!


I'm no heathen..


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

12:30, fridge still full of stella, i say beer beer beer!
[youtube]tZmDWltBziM[/youtube]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 12:30, fridge still full of stella, i say beer beer beer!
> [youtube]tZmDWltBziM[/youtube]


Ive had enough of stella now lad could sink a few red stripe now tho i think the shop is callin lol !! stella makes me bend over and take it hard


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

For some reason i just can't get sick of stella. Out of a can it;s fucking rancid, but bottles, i have been drinking bottles of stella every night for the past 5 years  With the odd bottle of peroni or cobra when it's on offer


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

stella duds are great for throwing...


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone tried this Dragon Soup yet???? All the kids were telling me about it


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone tried this Dragon Soup yet???? All the kids were telling me about it


WTF???? Is it a drug?????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Roast eaten back on the fuckin stella ffs ttt u love stella so must i but dam it fucks with ya head after drinkin about 36 already through the weekend!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone tried this Dragon Soup yet???? All the kids were telling me about it


U mean dragon soop pal not soup lol neva tried it but looks like it could b fun afta 8 lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Its a bevy Scotty. Meant tae be lethal


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its a bevy Scotty. Meant tae be lethal


It ought to b for £22 for 8cans


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> It ought to b for £22 for 8cans


Just like the weed u sell m8. £22 for 0.8. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just like the weed u sell m8. £22 for 0.8. lol


Only because its the best shit goin mate lol!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2011)

watch billy dance.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Im at that age now, when I dance it really shows my age. lol All you cunts the wrong side of 30 know what I mean. lol


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im at that age now, when I dance it really shows my age. lol All you cunts the wrong side of 30 know what I mean. lol


 Hey billy, I didn't notice you without your other avatar, How ya been dude?


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nothin new there then lad it seems only american Like to talk out there ass now fuck off u foreign fuck!!


 Foreign? Boy I'm your daddy! Didn't yer mother tell ye you pasty sunburned, shrimp dicked, island monkey?
Get off my site!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Im no bad beaner. All good in fact. Was on a bender a couple of weeks ago and got major grief off the girl....so been sober all weekend but on the plus side done plenty of graft


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im no bad beaner. All good in fact. Was on a bender a couple of weeks ago and got major grief off the girl....so been sober all weekend but on the plus side done plenty of graft


 Glad to hear it man.
She must be good girl if she can keep you from drinking, holy shit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Good at moaning. I love her but sometimes I think I should b single. Im a selfish cunt you see. In fact I reckon in off sooner rather than later


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Foreign? Boy I'm your daddy! Didn't yer mother tell ye you pasty sunburned, shrimp dicked, island monkey?
> Get off my site!


Fuckin get out of our thread u cock suck penis eatin bollock chewin mexico's wanna be english super champion!! 
Im the fucking daddy well your mother seems to think lol that was after i wiped my cock on her curtains


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im at that age now, when I dance it really shows my age. lol All you cunts the wrong side of 30 know what I mean. lol


Speak for your self i still got moves at 38 lol especially with a gut full of mdma the dance floor is mine


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

U wishh pal..


beansly said:


> foreign? Boy i'm your daddy! Didn't yer mother tell ye you pasty sunburned, shrimp dicked, island monkey?
> Get off my site!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

*I walked into McDonalds today.

I said to the cashier, "I've got no money on me, but I would like to buy a big mac meal please."

She looked me in the eyes and said, "With what?"

I said, "Large Fries and Coke thanks".........*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> U wishh pal now suck my cock u dirty mexican whore .....


U tell him kev lmfbo


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Speak for your self i still got moves at 38 lol especially with a gut full of mdma the dance floor is mine


So one thinks.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> *I walked into McDonalds today.
> 
> I said to the cashier, "I've got no money on me, but I would like to buy a big mac meal please."
> 
> ...


Id av said another big mac for now lol fuck me u cunt im hungry for cock again now


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

anyone know a place to get seed/bead vials really cheap? Best i've come across is ebay which has 50 for £9 which is still a bit more than i'd like to be spending  I'm after a couple hundred.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 20, 2011)

nice try with the editing hahaha now my turn...


cheddar1985 said:


> U tell him kev lmfbo


----------



## dura72 (Nov 20, 2011)

Unbelievable! Just checked the roster and I've gotta work every fucking weekend this year and Christmas Eve from midnight. 

If it wasn't for all the free wine and altar boys I'd seriously jack in this 'priest' malarkey.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> anyone know a place to get seed/bead vials really cheap? Best i've come across is ebay which has 50 for £9 which is still a bit more than i'd like to be spending  I'm after a couple hundred.


U not think the sweet millions do the same think fella!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> anyone know a place to get seed/bead vials really cheap? Best i've come across is ebay which has 50 for £9 which is still a bit more than i'd like to be spending  I'm after a couple hundred.


not sure if they ship to uk but this the kind of thing your after ?? http://www.firemountaingems.com/shopping.asp?SKW=KWORGORGTUBES


----------



## Beansly (Nov 20, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin get out of our thread u cock suck penis eatin bollock chewin mexico's wanna be english super champion!!
> Im the fucking daddy well your mother seems to think lol that was after i wiped my cock on her curtains


Judging by your screen name, I fucked your mother when I was a year old. Your lucky I'm giving your little corner to be all dry, and britishy. Why don't you sign up with a UK growers forum huh??? https://www.ccnforums.com/forum.php
You love me woman.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> not sure if they ship to uk but this the kind of thing your after ?? http://www.firemountaingems.com/shopping.asp?SKW=KWORGORGTUBES


Aye, i've been there. 7p each is the cheapest i've to find em yet but can't quite afford the bulk cost.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

some update pics for ya tt  exodus x dt ... 12/12 from seed .... few weeks left 

View attachment 1897215View attachment 1897218View attachment 1897220View attachment 1897221View attachment 1897222View attachment 1897223View attachment 1897225


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

SLH update on my journal , link in sig


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

They're looking good  Nice and frosty and i'm liking the big single cola.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

theres only one  when i started it i didnt have room for more than the one lol ... the smell has now mutated , it still has a really citrusy smell if you go right up to it and brush it with your fingers but if you just smelt it from a few inch away it smells like sweaty socks lmao !! is that the exodus traits coming out ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2011)

Something like that  I love how exo smells during flowering but it changes in the jar. I'm smoking some BSB/casey, bit funny at the moment, maybe because of seeding or the lack of real drying or any curing, but it's not too bad  It did me nicely this morning that's for sure.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

im down to nothing so im just smoking single hits of THC crystals from my catcher chamber in my grinder , got a nice new glass pipe , 1 hit seems to last a hour or so and not a major knock out stone so its doing me , one im getting low i might have to rape the exodus x dt or buy a 10 .. something i hate doing in todays shitty market lol


----------



## baklawa (Nov 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does the fog smell really chemical? Or is this just how fog smells up north?

Incidentally - loving the posts tonight


----------



## baklawa (Nov 20, 2011)

Is hitchhiking illegal in the UK these days? Seeing as everything else remotely interesting/ fun seems to have been outlawed.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 20, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Is hitchhiking illegal in the UK these days? Seeing as everything else remotely interesting/ fun seems to have been outlawed.


Yes it illegal and dangerous if u cant handle yourself it can b even if ya can were u off 2 lol!!


----------



## Baked.bean (Nov 20, 2011)

Adoo folks, hows it growing? 
Been lurking round for a bit, reading and learning as much as poss about growin, just in the design stage of my cab and hoping be planting seeds by mid december. Have any of you guys used "growels" for any purchases? Whats there service like?
Also is there any seedbanks online that are located in the uk?

Quality thread tho.....defo needs be a sticky....
Some folk seem mad as fook in ere.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

welcome heinz

do you mean growell.co.uk?

yeh i was in their fulham branch yesterday.. friendly enough and sounded helpful with the guy they were serving.. i just grabbed a few things and left, but they remembered me and I had only been in once previously..

seedbanks in the uk.. attitude (above seeds link) and also pickandmixseeds .. used both.. good fast service

you're building a cab? .. wow you must have patience.. and free time... i'm way too lazy for that shit.. tents for me..

make sure to watch out for billy and dura... don't drop the soap when they're around...



Baked.bean said:


> Adoo folks, hows it growing?
> Been lurking round for a bit, reading and learning as much as poss about growin, just in the design stage of my cab and hoping be planting seeds by mid december. Have any of you guys used "growels" for any purchases? Whats there service like?
> Also is there any seedbanks online that are located in the uk?
> 
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

Easy mantz hows the canna grow goin mate?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

yeh good mate.. the coco is fantastic.. no looking back..
treetrunk stems lol..









PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy mantz hows the canna grow goin mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh good mate.. the coco is fantastic.. no looking back..
> treetrunk stems lol..


Nice mate!, glad its goin well for ya!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

cheers pukka

just gave them a calmag dose yesterday.. they were looking a bit light in some spots.. and started the HH pk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> cheers pukka
> 
> just gave them a calmag dose yesterday.. they were looking a bit light in some spots.. and started the HH pk


Just gettin to the best time ay mate bet ya buzzin!....i use my calmag every feed all the way through flower mate.


----------



## Baked.bean (Nov 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> welcome heinz
> 
> do you mean growell.co.uk?
> ...


 Heinz....pisser lol
And yeah mate thats them. They have a place in colleshill aswell so would be good for me to collect from.
I have been looking at the large budbox basic kit from them.

Cheers for the seed info will look at them now


----------



## Baked.bean (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry double post.
Phone went on one. And the smokes kicked in


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 20, 2011)

Awrite mantz. U still going on about dropping a slippery bar of dove in front of me. Well its your own fault. Coming back fae thailand looking like that.lol


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

BB at the Cup......

Sea of Seeds, these guys ship FREE anywhere in the UK. Had a real blast at the cup and chatted with some nice UK folks, and also shared mnay bongs. What I would like to say is that there was probalby only a couple of people who managed to clear the bongs we were dishing out, and one of them was of course a Brit! The Livers UK clone only strain was being bumped out big time and lots of happy faces. Representin the UK!!!!



DST said:


> Hey guys, long day down at the expo..only sat down a couple of times all day, spoke to some really nice people, spread the word of BB and even got some sales....oh, and got hella people stoned out of their tiny minds, lol. the Erl went down a hit, one comment, I have tasted Cali Connect extraction entry, and your's is as good if not better, and you have the nicest weed! And that came from a grower from the US, who was growing Jedi Kush and Tahoe Kush, which he kindly gave me some of.
> 
> Anyway, worked out we had a bit of a booth going, so looks like it will be a long week, sore arthritic knees require lots of bongs!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like u had a blast dst glad things are going great for u bruv and glad that uk is gettin there name put out by you guys your a credit to all us growers so thank you !!
Cheddar1985


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2011)

morning turd burglars.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 21, 2011)

whats up sluts think i killed the mites whoop fucking bored of these plants tho lol which they'd hurry up wanna give a scrog a whirl


----------



## del66666 (Nov 21, 2011)

ok you clever uk growers help me out........just bought a ph and ec meter.....ph no problem.............just stuck my ec pen in the nutes and it reads 1524..........exactly what use is this number to me?


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 21, 2011)

del think 1.5 or 15 but wont go on what i say lol


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 21, 2011)

some new up dates from today and the new girls are under the light now

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-26.html#post6660486


----------



## del66666 (Nov 21, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> del think 1.5 or 15 but wont go on what i say lol


still dont get why its useful to use an ec pen.........is it just for peeps who cant be bothered to measure out their nutes? or really just for hydro?.....am i being dense


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2011)

DST said:


> BB at the Cup......
> 
> Sea of Seeds, these guys ship FREE anywhere in the UK. Had a real blast at the cup and chatted with some nice UK folks, and also shared mnay bongs. What I would like to say is that there was probalby only a couple of people who managed to clear the bongs we were dishing out, and one of them was of course a Brit! The Livers UK clone only strain was being bumped out big time and lots of happy faces. Representin the UK!!!!


Fookin Quality DST wish i was out there man!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> still dont get why its useful to use an ec pen.........is it just for peeps who cant be bothered to measure out their nutes? or really just for hydro?.....am i being dense


I dont use del but its to gage your nute stengths, so like early veg people use like 200ppm then late flower 1200ppm......or somethin like that mate, some 1 who uses will piont you in the right direction, sure some 1 on your thread will no mate.............


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

well fuckin deserved mate...make the uk proud bro...keep up the fine work mate


DST said:


> BB at the Cup......
> 
> Sea of Seeds, these guys ship FREE anywhere in the UK. Had a real blast at the cup and chatted with some nice UK folks, and also shared mnay bongs. What I would like to say is that there was probalby only a couple of people who managed to clear the bongs we were dishing out, and one of them was of course a Brit! The Livers UK clone only strain was being bumped out big time and lots of happy faces. Representin the UK!!!!


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> still dont get why its useful to use an ec pen.........is it just for peeps who cant be bothered to measure out their nutes? or really just for hydro?.....am i being dense


i think its more for hydro than soil mate


----------



## del66666 (Nov 21, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> i think its more for hydro than soil mate


ah well good job it was cheap lol


----------



## del66666 (Nov 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I dont use del but its to gage your nute stengths, so like early veg people use like 200ppm then late flower 1200ppm......or somethin like that mate, some 1 who uses will piont you in the right direction, sure some 1 on your thread will no mate.............


sounds like a bloody silly invention.........i best go hydro lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ah well good job it was cheap lol


im doin hydro but was told i dont really need a meter, especially in Scotland as our waters soft and apparently that means the nutes dissolve alot better and my ph is almost neutral( i used to check run off ph when i was doin soil). how much did u pay and where did u get it del, i'd buy one if it was cheap enuff just for curiosity value.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2011)

What do you call 1,000 Jews on a train?

Whatever you like, they're not coming back


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2011)

Apparently the Germans have now released a new video showing a comical side of the Holocaust.

It's called Faulty Showers.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2011)

That train one is sick but rather good  perked me up after a crap days work  I guess that makes me a pretty terrible person 

EC pens are very very useful, if you are that way inclined, but if you fancy just growing a nice cannabis plant or two, there's fuck all need for em. The one thing i tend to notice whenever debating these types of things with other folks is they always come abck with all the "i want to do thing's propperly, be the best, not grow mediocre plants" well they're just trying to justify their overly complicated and fussy grow, from what i've seen keeping things nice and simple produces pretty much idential results in terms of quality. I stand by the idea that if you can grow you can grow. The whole idea of hydro HAVING to be sterile to be one of the funnier ones, absolute bollocks, my grows not been wiped let alone cleaned in years, DWC tubs covered in dried up salts and this and that and the other, never bleach hydrotron and all that bollocks. Plants do just great


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That train one is sick but rather good  perked me up after a crap days work  I guess that makes me a pretty terrible person
> 
> EC pens are very very useful, if you are that way inclined, but if you fancy just growing a nice cannabis plant or two, there's fuck all need for em. The one thing i tend to notice whenever debating these types of things with other folks is they always come abck with all the "i want to do thing's propperly, be the best, not grow mediocre plants" well they're just trying to justify their overly complicated and fussy grow, from what i've seen keeping things nice and simple produces pretty much idential results in terms of quality. I stand by the idea that if you can grow you can grow. The whole idea of hydro HAVING to be sterile to be one of the funnier ones, absolute bollocks, my grows not been wiped let alone cleaned in years, DWC tubs covered in dried up salts and this and that and the other, never bleach hydrotron and all that bollocks. Plants do just great


Hit the nail on the head mate if u can grow theres fuck all to it now peeps learnin to grow seem to think theres all this weird and wonderfull stuff u need to grow its all bollocks imo you dont need it and it sure as hell aint gonna help ya !! More like confuse you wen there is somethin go wrong i used standard tap water neva took a readin from it be it ph ppm ec cf fuck all infact i ve done a few ops up and down the country and neva done it so i sure as hell aint gonna start using these fancy things now !!


----------



## scubadoo (Nov 21, 2011)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Down South Here
Well Its 10er g, 150+ oz and thats for the chinky cabbage.
I have widow,hemlock,purple buddha on the go now,
Be all good in 4 wks lol
Love the way,love the weed, love the world...
Peace and long life


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 21, 2011)

scubadoo said:


> Down South Here
> Well Its 10er g, 150+ oz and thats for the chinky cabbage.
> I have widow,hemlock,purple buddha on the go now,
> Be all good in 4 wks lol
> ...


 welcome to the thread scooby nice selection of mj there bro!! Chink cabbage £150 an oz i bet they dont sell much lol!!


----------



## kana (Nov 21, 2011)

this is my super silver haze which i started 12/12 from seed, but the buds dont seem 2 be filling out but some hairs are turning dark already any1 know why?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2011)

kana said:


> this is my super silver haze which i started 12/12 from seed, but the buds dont seem 2 be filling out but some hairs are turning dark already any1 know why?
> 
> View attachment 1898733View attachment 1898732


How many days is it from seed?


----------



## kana (Nov 21, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> How many days is it from seed?


it sprouted and has been in the tent since 21st july, although its 12/12 from seed it still has a few weeks of veg, so up until now it should of at least started filling out its coming on 3 months?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

howdy ladies

how we all doing?


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

Not bad sambo not bad hows u


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Not bad sambo not bad hows u


not too bad m8, aving a vod as usual lol helping a m8 trim 30oz roughly on weds will get a oz for doing so well needed too im only 2wks into 12/12 so no hope of a smoke of me own for another 6wks lol

hows ya tree doing?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ah well good job it was cheap lol


its for hydro del , as far as im aware you test your water without nutes and right down the ppm , then you add nutes and check the ppm then you can monitor if your plant is drinking water and nute / water and no nutes or if its just using nutes and is over watered depending on the ppm values ...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its for hydro del , as far as im aware you test your water without nutes and right down the ppm , then you add nutes and check the ppm then you can monitor if your plant is drinking water and nute / water and no nutes or if its just using nutes and is over watered depending on the ppm values ...


It literally tells you the electronic conductivity of the liquid. More nutes means more salts which means it's gonna be more conductive. You simply fill your res, take a reading, let's say 2.2 or say 1000ppm, if after a few days the reading has risen, it emans there were too many nutes in the initial dose, and if the reading has dropped, it means there weren't enough. The idea being to get a feeding schedule where the reading remains constant.

Unnecessary, yet for some reason every hydro grower on this site will tell you it's essential.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2011)

Av never used 1 and been growin hydro or nearly 2 years. Probably jst ignorance on my part lol but had no problems so far


----------



## horn420 (Nov 21, 2011)

need to veg them m8. i was doing 12/12 fro the off and my plants jus weren`t gettin big atal. im now doing 18/6 veg for 2wks then kick them into 12/12. check out my grow m8. new bred called Bubbachurch


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It literally tells you the electronic conductivity of the liquid. More nutes means more salts which means it's gonna be more conductive. You simply fill your res, take a reading, let's say 2.2 or say 1000ppm, if after a few days the reading has risen, it emans there were too many nutes in the initial dose, and if the reading has dropped, it means there weren't enough. The idea being to get a feeding schedule where the reading remains constant.
> 
> Unnecessary, yet for some reason every hydro grower on this site will tell you it's essential.


i dont have one with my water farm and im using coco nutes ... im just a rebel ay  lol


----------



## horn420 (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 1899001View attachment 1898988 wk 2 of flowering. new strain Bubbachurch. cross between a male the church and a female bubblegum


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i dont have one with my water farm and im using coco nutes ... im just a rebel ay  lol


Lol. how're the nutes going? I need to buy some new aqua flores so if coco works for hydro zing  hydro certainly seems to work for coco. Busy filling up my 100l res with aqua flores and thought sod it, they're in there now. All good


----------



## baklawa (Nov 21, 2011)

*blinks in confusion and starts backing out*
So sorry, thought this was the UK Growers Thread but everybody here seems to be speaking Dutch or something. The Amsterdam thread maybe?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

baklawa said:


> *blinks in confusion and starts backing out*
> So sorry, thought this was the UK Growers Thread but everybody here seems to be speaking Dutch or something. The Amsterdam thread maybe?


dutch??? av another joint m8 it might look more like english, oh shit sorry 4got u carnt get none lolool

just messing aint u ever heard of MoM's? theres some gooduns about bit pricey but u get qaulity and it get delivered.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> dutch??? av another joint m8 it might look more like english, oh shit sorry 4got u carnt get none lolool
> 
> just messing aint u ever heard of MoM's? theres some gooduns about bit pricey but u get qaulity and it get delivered.


That's right, rub it in  Nah, never heard of MoMs, been outta the country for years, and I never used to hang out with highlife like you before I picked up bad habits in Them Foreign Lands. But I like things that get delivered. Pizza, my weekly Tesco shop, eBay crap...

Anybody tried Haagen-Dazs Strawberry Cheesecake with the ingenious addition of Jordan's Strawberry Crunch (for vitamins and iron, you see)?

Ik spreek Nederlands, by the way. Et francais aussi. Och jag kan tala svenska ocksa. Turkce bile konusabilirim.

OK I was bluffing about the first one...


----------



## trand (Nov 21, 2011)

seems like you guys are a bit normal tonite maybe not hit yer meds yet, so thought I'd ask a question, I have these 6,going 12/12 in 2weeks, re-pot in the morning to 6.5 pots, will be on BB nutes, but i'm going to cut the shit out and just give 'em 1ml grow, 3.5bloom watcha reckon, as I had a major fuck up on last grow following that bb chart


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

baklawa said:


> That's right, rub it in  Nah, never heard of MoMs, been outta the country for years, and I never used to hang out with highlife like you before I picked up bad habits in Them Foreign Lands. But I like things that get delivered. Pizza, my weekly Tesco shop, eBay crap...
> 
> Anybody tried Haagen-Dazs Strawberry Cheesecake with the ingenious addition of Jordan's Strawberry Crunch (for vitamins and iron, you see)?
> 
> ...


mail order marajuna = MoM 

theres a few gooduns about nice gear from the dam and the states theres even some that send from the uk pricey but good shit.

where ya been then out the country? ive travelled a fair bit.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

trand said:


> View attachment 1899037seems like you guys are a bit normal tonite maybe not hiView attachment 1899036t yer meds yet, so thought I'd ask a question, I have these 6,going 12/12 in 2weeks, re-pot in the morning to 6.5 pots, will be on BB nutes, butView attachment 1899035 i'm going to cut the shit out and just give 'em 1ml grow, 3.5bloom watcha reckon, as I had a major fuck up on last grow following that bb chartView attachment 1899034


they are looking stretch m8, u need to lower that light! 

and the bb chart works ive seen it yield up many times it aint the bb chart, u had problems from the start and didnt sort them out.


----------



## trand (Nov 21, 2011)

lowered the light and had a fan on them, them pics was over a week ago. they twice that size now and twice a bushy


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2011)

I've used one MoM a couple of times, great bud, not great prices, but the one downside is that it normally comes compressed flat so doesn't fluff out too well, which means you have to be careful about not using half of what you bought in one joint whoops lol


----------



## trand (Nov 21, 2011)

These are 42day here, and gonna chop on Sunday, at 63 days, to make room for my new batch


----------



## baklawa (Nov 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> mail order marajuna = MoM
> 
> theres a few gooduns about nice gear from the dam and the states theres even some that send from the uk pricey but good shit.
> 
> where ya been then out the country? ive travelled a fair bit.


Good ole Google didn't locate any for me or I would have been much more fun last week  PM me details...

Been in a nice hot lazy country where I pretty much lived for free, thanks to all the fruit trees in the garden and thrice-daily offerings from random neighbours stacked in front of my door (they always felt that the poor pasty-faced foreign girl needed fattening up). So the UK still holds the novelty factor for me


----------



## baklawa (Nov 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've used one MoM a couple of times, great bud, not great prices, but the one downside is that it normally comes compressed flat so doesn't fluff out too well, which means you have to be careful about not using half of what you bought in one joint whoops lol


Hahahahaha, waiting for your PM too then.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2011)

A never thought you could trust those mail order sites for weed could someone pm me some details please thanks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

trand said:


> View attachment 1899093View attachment 1899092View attachment 1899091These are 42day here, and gonna chop on Sunday, at 63 days, to make room for my new batch


m8 if im honest they look terrible thats not what livers should look like at day 42??? u havent just been listening to my advice cause they wouldnt look like that???

a good friend of mine W dragon is gonna post some advice read it and fucking listen!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry boys i carnt be fucking arsed dont no ya enough to pm the good shit lol

tor browsers and farmers market is about all ya get out of me.......


----------



## W Dragon (Nov 21, 2011)

hey trand if i were you mate i'd lst those little 1's you have in veg for a fortnight to try and get the node spacing a little tighter or they're gonna stretch out when you throw them into flower and it'll cost you in yeild and you will end up with more plants looking the same as the 1's you have now a bit too stretchy mate


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 1899104

thats livers on the left trand at day 43 with about the same veg time as u have gave yours????


----------



## wiimb (Nov 21, 2011)

loads of pics on my thread guys n a liitle update on my 12/12 seed 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new-106.html
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/483763-legend-strain-panama-wiimbs-dwc-16.html


----------



## trand (Nov 21, 2011)

Them pics were taken about 10days ago mate, been topping them and had a fan on them , and they have doubled in bushiness, but not got much taller


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

trand said:


> Them pics were taken about 10days ago mate, been topping them and had a fan on them , and they have doubled in bushiness, but not got much taller


really need to see pic of how they look now m8? 

both veg plants and the flower plant aint looking good.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey sambo how u doin mate?? Busy down these sides aint fuckin stoped all night


----------



## Griffta (Nov 21, 2011)

seriously peeps - MoM that actually works? I need to get involved - just spent 60 quid on shoite.


----------



## Griffta (Nov 21, 2011)

haha ok after 5 mins googling 'MoM UK' and other such phrases it appears that its much more hassle than its worth and I need to get stuck into this sprayed shit & keep counting the days till I flip my 4 girls.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

mantz you online???


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey sambo how u doin mate?? Busy down these sides aint fuckin stoped all night


im alrite m8 running low on booze n drugs so could be better but such is life lol

why u so busy?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2011)

google aint gonna find ya what ya looking for lol its there tho................


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. how're the nutes going? I need to buy some new aqua flores so if coco works for hydro zing  hydro certainly seems to work for coco. Busy filling up my 100l res with aqua flores and thought sod it, they're in there now. All good



haha well if you got your arse in my thread every now and again you would know how the nutes are working  lmao 
they seem to work fine mate , i had half a bottle left and the guy in the growshop told me to save my money and continue using the coco nutes , he said the only problem i might get is a N def (recirculating nutes have higher N values apparently for some strange reason) but if i topped up the res every 3 days he said it wouldnt be a problem ... well it hasnt caused a prob , as soon as it runs out ill be buying some canna aqua


----------



## Griffta (Nov 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> google aint gonna find ya what ya looking for lol its there tho................


ah that would make sense. I went with a different type of Mom. My mate in London is putting some white berry kush in the post to me.
Told the fucker to wrap that shit up tightly!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 21, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> im alrite m8 running low on booze n drugs so could be better but such is life lol
> 
> why u so busy?


 80 litres throught 30x cheese plants hand waterin after a full dayz grafz bro is no easy task wen i only use 1x6 litre waterin can lol no drink or drugs shit bro some cunts gonna b a grumpy fuck!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 21, 2011)

easy fellas. popped few seeds other week. 3wk i think but anyways they look nice but one a male i think. defo early signs balls growing infact two or more each internode. now wen i noticed this i popped one and am worried as i have four girls at 4wk flower i think in same space. male gone now but will i b getting seeds now as only popped one sack and it was very early growth and very small sac. was in same room as bigger ladies wen i accidently popped it


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2011)

Anytime i go into someones thread or most threads all i tend t do is scroll for pictures 

This has been making my evening, over and over, the laugh alone makes it 
[youtube]tM7HCwP7ly4[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2011)

All water has trace elements in, so when you EC your water it will have a certain PPM (Parts per million in it)

Water conducts current and EC is the measure of this, and the particles in the water (be they added with nutes, or present in the tap water) will provide an indication of PPM through the EC reading.

Personally I have never EC'd anything, or PH'd anything in years so I can't really go into too much detail other than that. lol..



del66666 said:


> still dont get why its useful to use an ec pen.........is it just for peeps who cant be bothered to measure out their nutes? or really just for hydro?.....am i being dense


----------



## baklawa (Nov 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> ah that would make sense. I went with a different type of Mom. My mate in London is putting some white berry kush in the post to me.
> Told the fucker to wrap that shit up tightly!


Is he looking for new mates?  Shit man, I have a freakin _sister _in London and she never mails me anything


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

fuck mail microlites where its at lol


----------



## baklawa (Nov 22, 2011)

I've just realized that if I look out the window from where I'm sitting now, there is not one single sign of post-medieval-times human existence. Seriously. There's an ancient crumbling wall at the bottom of the garden and then just... hills and stuff. I think that in a different frame of mind, this would be a totally cool place to sit and smoke. The night I moved in, I sat in the same place with night-vision goggles (I'm serious), smoked some really nice stuff etc., and then freaked out at my own reflection in the window (I looked like some seriously scary green pervert-slash-alien). Ah, happy days....


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

i want nvg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2011)

NVG's in yorkshire?!?!? they're not insurgents they're sheep rustlers Baklawa


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

unless they look like billy then there just sheep shaggers


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> NVG's in yorkshire?!?!? they're not insurgents they're sheep rustlers Baklawa


yes Don mate,or they are from Aberdeen lol


----------



## Airwave (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got a phone call:
"I think I fed my plants too much"
"How much?"
"7.4 EEC."
"Lol."


----------



## baklawa (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah well at least the neighbours have kept away since the Neighbourhood Matriarch came by a couple of weeks ago to welcome me to the neighbourhood. I was lurking in the garden with my NVG, wearing a black hoodie incidentally.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

ok so im high and it already sounds stupid to me but im gonna ask anyways lol anyone ever tried feeding a plant coca cola ? , i know people use like sugar or syrup n strange shit sometimes and was just thinking coke is just syrup n soda. :/


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ok so im high and it already sounds stupid to me but im gonna ask anyways lol anyone ever tried feeding a plant coca cola ? , i know people use like sugar or syrup n strange shit sometimes and was just thinking coke is just syrup n soda. :/


that aint stupid every1 does it, i even take me best looking plant for a curry on friday nights.............


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> that aint stupid every1 does it, i even take me best looking plant for a curry on friday nights.............


hahah be cheaper than taking a women out aye


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahah be cheaper than taking a women out aye


ya aint wrong specially with the amount my missus eats lol

coke aint gonna be good for ya plants otb, put the bong down and give yaself a verbal slap lol

i have seen on riu tho people snipping a bud with a good length of stem and then putting that in jar with coloured water, the bud does absorb it and change to whatever colour ya water was but spose to riun the taste totally, still looked pretty cool tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2011)

any of you lot tried the water cure? it shrinks your gear a bit but it's fast and works a treat. also. shrinking the dope makes it stronger by volume


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any of you lot tried the water cure? it shrinks your gear a bit but it's fast and works a treat. also. shrinking the dope makes it stronger by volume


nar never tried dont even no how???


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> ya aint wrong specially with the amount my missus eats lol
> 
> coke aint gonna be good for ya plants otb, put the bong down and give yaself a verbal slap lol
> 
> i have seen on riu tho people snipping a bud with a good length of stem and then putting that in jar with coloured water, the bud does absorb it and change to whatever colour ya water was but spose to riun the taste totally, still looked pretty cool tho.



yeah i saw that thread with the blue food dye lol did look cool tho  , i was thinking more about the sugar side of things than turning my bud brown haha


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any of you lot tried the water cure? it shrinks your gear a bit but it's fast and works a treat. also. shrinking the dope makes it stronger by volume


heh wierd read this last night 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/7422-curing-your-buds.html


----------



## baklawa (Nov 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> yeah i saw that thread with the blue food dye lol did look cool tho  , i was thinking more about the sugar side of things than turning my bud brown haha


Sugar dissolved in water then? Supposed to work with flowers and stuff.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2011)

However, those with frutier tasting strains have mixed results. They report the smoke is almost too smooth - much of the fruity/citrussy flavor removed.
The smell of the bud is greatly diminished, which many believe is one of the positive side-effects of water curing. Some also report a diminished smell in the smoke itself.

no thanks......


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 22, 2011)

was reading the thread due to having pest thought maybe itd be a good idea


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 22, 2011)

so how long does it take for a male plant to produce pollen?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2011)

two or three weeks. Males tend to show and then mature up a lot faster than girls.


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks ttt. bit worried as wen i noticed the balls and removed plant i popped one the sacks. it was tiny tho. prob is i got 4 girls in flower , should i be expecting alot seeds now? or chance was to underdeveloped to do much damage? surely one small pod broke outside tent wont bodge up the grow????


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck mail microlites where its at lol


 

Something like this ya mean? (Not something i get to play in regularly, honest!!  )


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 22, 2011)

Posting this again. Really does make me laugh

Okay, so it&#8217;s your very first grow ever, right? Here is what you need to do. First things first....buy the most expensive seeds you can find. And as many of them as you can, because you are going to kill them by the dozens&#8230;I can't stress this enough. Then you need to put it in a wet paper towel to germinate it. You should check on them every fifteen minutes or sooner to see if they have germinated yet. The second it does you need to have bought the most expensive soil and nutes and hired a shaman (trust me; he is worth it) directly from germination you need to get them in the soil after reading about 600 hours on the internet whether you should plant with the root tip up or down (reading should be done before hand) As soon as you get them in the soil you soak it with water and as much nutes as you can and have the shaman bless it. Then you lift it above your head like the sword of He-Man and dance around and think of all the great smoke and money you are going to have for the rest of your life off this one plant.




Now, you run it to your closet, or your tent, or the New house you bought to grow your one plant in. now is the hard part.... you have to check on the plant roughly every 7 to 8 minutes to see if it has popped yet, and every time you go in there make sure you are pissed because it isn&#8217;t 10 foot tall yet. And all this happens before the seed even breaks the surface. Once it does your anxiety should immediately rocket to around 25 hits of X. Now as soon as it pops you need to check it about every 5 to 6 minutes, and be even more pissed when it isn&#8217;t 12 foot tall now. This is the most important part....you have to think about them ALL THE TIME!!!! This helps them grow. now after they have popped you need to dump gallons and gallons of water on them and as much ferts as possible try to keep the top of the pot level with ferts, even if it covers the plant all the way up.




Okay; if some how they make it past this you will have a whole another set of worries. Now you have to read every last post on the internet about whether you should do 18/6, 24/0, 16/8 light cycle, and trust me; EVERYONE will know what they are talking about. Once you have read every, and I mean EVERY post! (Maybe try to learn to a new language to read other posts in)...or ask the shaman, you should have him living at your house by now. Now once you get the lights set...again the most expensive money can buy; because plants can not survive without thousands of dollars worth of lighting. Now you will need to check them about every 4 to 5 minutes and be even more pissed they aren't 14 foot tall.




It is around this point you might want to start sleeping right outside of the closet. Now, when you are sleeping you need to make sure you are dreaming of the plants every night. Again, this helps them grow. Your dreams should consist of a couple different things. One of my faves is when you dream vividly that they have all died overnight. This one wakes you up in cold sweats (trust me). Also, the one about the cops busting you will happen about once a week. Okay, now that you and the shaman are sleeping right outside the door your plants will start to grow. Remember, to water them about 14-15 times a day. Because when you grow weed MORE is ALWAYS better. Now, you have had your plants in veg for about 3 weeks. At, this point you should have one of two things happen, you have either lost your job, or your wife has left you over the plants. (Again; fuck them because you are going to be rich, remember?)




After vegging for 3 weeks you need to check on them every 2 to 3 minutes and be furious they are not 16 feet tall yet. Check more, if possible. KEEP thinking of them non-stop. If you don't think of them for one second they will die immediately. Now you have had them in veg for 6 weeks, now at this point you should have around 600 posts asking about every time a new leave grows or the soil looks too wet or too dry or something even looks a little out of place. 





Now, you have started flowering, at this point you need to check them every 1 to 2 minutes. Try to stare at them long enough to make sure you turn them into females using just your mind. Well, at this point you should be living in the closet anyhow. You need to stare at them really hard....for the entire time the light is on. If you blink they will become male and pollinate every weed plant in your state. Once you get about 2 weeks into flowering (if you have survived the 3 nervous break downs you&#8217;ve had about what sex they are) you will see either balls or hairs. Just like most situations in life; balls are bad. At this point the shaman should have moved into the closet with you. Now for a couple days you are going to need to be on high alert. You will be looking at the plant so hard for balls that you will actually see it grow in front of your eyes. Everything in your life will look like a ball....your shirt, your shoes, your kids, your house, even soccer balls will look like balls. At this point you will have a live feed of your plant on the web asking everyone that will look at them if they see balls. Now finally the day will come and you will see some hairs. At this point you will go back on the internet and make sure you don&#8217;t have a hermi. The only way you can make sure you don&#8217;t have a hermi is with a couple thousand hours of reading and a hundred or so red bulls.




You will know you have a female. This is where the fun starts. This is where you start spending all the sweet cash your going to make. Now that you know it is female you should just stand over the plant and never be further than 6 inches away from it. You might want to invest in some adult diapers, or a colostomy bag at this point, because if you leave its side it will die in the time it takes you to take a piss. Right about now you should be thinking about the 14 to 15 pounds this plant is going to yield and worry about the Mexican cartel hunting you down for stealing their business. Make sure you put that down payment on the Ferrari you are going to buy with the 30 pounds this plant is going to produce. Because you are going to be hella rich! Also, you might want to consider knocking a hole in the roof of your house for how big the top cola is going to be. Around now you should have roughly 45,000 pictures of it and wonder why High Times hasn't called you about the center fold yet.




Now the buds are ready!!! You know because you have killed the shaman and his bones say they are. All right, we are almost home. You are going to harvest the 60 pounds of bud off this one plant. You step out of the closet long enough to get your Light saber (this is the kind of precision cutting tool you will need) but hurry; if you&#8217;re gone longer than 20 seconds your plants will die. Right about now the Sun should really hurt you eyes and the fresh air will sting your lungs like a thousand fire ants, because you haven&#8217;t left the closet in 6 weeks. Plus, all you&#8217;ve had to eat is shaman remains, but keep going. You go back in and cut the buds with hands of a surgeon you just killed on the way back into the closet.




Now you have to hang them in a dry, dark place. It is at this time you need to dig a hole deep enough for you to get you and your 90 pounds of cuttings into; because it has to be DARK AND DRY. At this point you have not left the plant's side in many weeks; so be careful, you might step on the 4 foot beard you have grown. You RUN outside and dive into the hole (think Hussein&#8217;s spider hole) you stay down in there for about a week and a half and just stay in a state of crying and weeping as your 120 pounds of weed has shrunken to less than an ounce. Then you sell half of it for 40 bucks and smoke the other half in just one bong hit.....then you start the process all over again!!!!


----------



## trand (Nov 22, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey trand if i were you mate i'd lst those little 1's you have in veg for a fortnight to try and get the node spacing a little tighter or they're gonna stretch out when you throw them into flower and it'll cost you in yeild and you will end up with............. Have taken advice onboard, re-potted and lst'd them, they don't look nice but then again, i'm not growing roses! thanks


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 22, 2011)

how much are you guys spending per kwh out of interest, and are you making a big profit even with higher prices for nearly everything growing related here than yanksville?


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

Hokay everybody, make sure you pick up some popcorn on the way home this evening, me off to humiliate myself again today =) Full gory details tonight.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Hokay everybody, make sure you pick up some popcorn on the way home this evening, me off to humiliate myself again today =) Full gory details tonight.


Haha bal u not found a sole to buy weed off yet? Sounds like your in the alps lol!!


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha bal u not found a sole to buy weed off yet? Sounds like your in the alps lol!!


I bet I'd have more luck in the Alps  What's wrong with the locals?! Nobody wants to over-charge a clueless newbie for low-grade weed? I would have thought that the locals would be fighting each other to reach me first :-/ I WOULD try wandering around with my money actually sticking out of my pocket, but I've been mugged before in broad daylight and it was a really annoying experience.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

Are u by any town or city?
U got pm


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2011)

alright gents, 9 days to choppy chop. cant fuckin wait. house is beggining to smell a wee bit fortunately the carbon and air-freshener is still covering most of it, thank fuck coz my fuckin probation officer just made an unscheduled visit


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2011)

Had a knock at the door this halloween. When I answered, there was a cute little 6 year old dressed as a vampire standing there with her mum smiling in the background. 
'And what are you supposed to be then?' I asked. 
'Mummy' she replied. 
'Mummy? But you look like a vampire to me!' I said.
'Mummy' she repeated 'thats the man who touched me'


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

dura72 said:


> alright gents, 9 days to choppy chop. cant fuckin wait. house is beggining to smell a wee bit fortunately the carbon and air-freshener is still covering most of it, thank fuck coz my fuckin probation officer just made an unscheduled visit


Could do without the unexpected visits ay pal?!! Lol


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

i really should sort me fucking life out today but im already high its all just to much effort now


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

lol wtf just wasted 10 mins on the animation on googles home page wierd


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

Haha otb wot eva floats your boat lad lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Could do without the unexpected visits ay pal?!! Lol


i knew i had an appointment to see him but ah thought it was at his office, i nearly shit maself when my door entry buzzer went off. theres a slight smell of growing but tbh unless you know exactly what it is you wouldnt pass comment. ah well he only visit every couple of months so it'll be chopped and off before he's back. i only see him once a fortnight because they dont have me as a high risk offender.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 23, 2011)

hey got these clones flowering from start coz i stil had a plant in flower

they started to show buds ncie ones too! but they are stretching i think

could i put them bak in veg for a week or 2 maybe stil even tho they have got nice flowers started
they been in flower 9 days


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2011)

So I've got a new girlfriend.

She invited me round to her place for dinner the other night.

We were in the kitchen, just about to start making dinner when she asked me to turn on the veg.

Apparently, fingering her paraplegic daughter was not the right move....


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 23, 2011)

Hows everyone today then?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2011)

bored waiting on bloody chop time mate.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi lads what do you think of these for lst i think they are 50 for 3 or4 quid of ebay anyone tryed them?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1902196Hi lads what do you think of these for lst i think they are 50 for 3 or4 quid of ebay anyone tryed them?


They look the bollox but how about thicker branches!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2011)

just get some copper core cable like earth wire, strip the wire out wrap it round a pen into a coil then wind the branch into it. getto version


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey d wots happenin g?


----------



## bakerj99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking to grow my own soon. Holla if you wanna buy in bulk.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wtf i just saw a thread were u was askin to grow for sum1 !! Now u wanna sell bulk to peeps u dont even know wtf u on bro trust me u aint gonna last long in this game chattin like that lmfbo!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

which i had a big ol' delete button for muppets like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey d wots happenin g?


nowt much chief, bit rough today but pulling through. you good ?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> how much are you guys spending per kwh out of interest, and are you making a big profit even with higher prices for nearly everything growing related here than yanksville?


think it's about 15p a kilowatt hour? something like that. How can folk not be making a big profit? It costs like £5 to grow each ounce, if that, cannabis is one of the bigger cons of the past few decades.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 23, 2011)

bakerj99 said:


> Looking to grow my own soon. Holla if you wanna buy in bulk.



lol knob ggal


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> think it's about 15p a kilowatt hour? something like that. How can folk not be making a big profit? It costs like £5 to grow each ounce, if that, cannabis is one of the bigger cons of the past few decades.


my first grow came in at a tenner an oz. i couldnt believe the figures so i recalculated it about 3 times. even takin my total outlay for tent, lights , filter etc it came in at about £25 an oz.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

i spent about £100 on all my equip bills are inclusive of rent so £10/oz for me atm


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 23, 2011)

bakerj99 said:


> Looking to grow my own soon. Holla if you wanna buy in bulk.


ye cum meet me with your harvestl,olill stash it for you till you find a buyer,you cant trust anyone in this game lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 23, 2011)

shit man im having to put 25 a week at least in my house for lekki!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

UKRG said:


> shit man im having to put 25 a week at least in my house for lekki!


fuck man start turning some shit in ur house off


----------



## UKHG (Nov 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fuck man start turning some shit in ur house off


i try but my computer runs at 1000 watts and as im encoding most the time it uses full power my light sa 600 watt not digital ballast and then 5 inch rvk extractor and 12 inch oscelating fan!wen im on veg 18-6 i need to put a fiver every otherday of like every 40 hrs i work on making sure the lekki stays on till 9pm as then ur lekki wont go off tilll 9am but i think its been changed to 8.15pm and 8.15am.
HEY did u hear those of us on benefits housing benfit ect we can get a 122 pound lekki rebate between jan and feb! slong as u u se national company apply for it and wen u top ur key up in that time u will get the 122 on ur metre

BONUS!"


----------



## fitzgib (Nov 23, 2011)

bakerj99 said:


> Looking to grow my own soon. Holla if you wanna buy in bulk.


you should go on dragons den


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2011)

What on earth are you running in your computer to consume 1kw at load? 

A flat with two people and two/three lots of computers and tv's and the like, with my flower and veg i'm running £25 a week for gas and electricity total.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

i want to have a free house and benefits  sick of struggling lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2011)

Haha, i struggle to a degree i guess, i live off £90 a week to pay off all bills and food and beer and such, but i make do quite happily 

I'm having fun this evening  got some american who is getting upset because i keep countering his advice and saying that an EC meter is not essential teeheeeee


----------



## Griffta (Nov 23, 2011)

bakerj99 said:


> Looking to grow my own soon. Holla if you wanna buy in bulk.


best post on here in ages. 


cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf i just saw a thread were u was askin to grow for sum1 !! Now u wanna sell bulk to peeps u dont even know wtf u on bro


fpmsl


----------



## Griffta (Nov 23, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i want to have a free house and benefits  sick of struggling lol


shift a few oz to bakerj99? he moves bulk


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 23, 2011)

*




*

evening all its that time of night fat blunts to watch arsenal win 

come on you arsenal​


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck off that's a crap blunt!  You bloody heathen, you should be ashamed, ASHAMED! HURL YOURSELF INTO THE ABYSS AT ONCE YOUNG MAN!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

wtf wheres the weed ?!


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

=) =) =) =) =)


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck off that's a crap blunt!  You bloody heathen, you should be ashamed, ASHAMED! HURL YOURSELF INTO THE ABYSS AT ONCE YOUNG MAN!


Haven't. Stopped. Laughing. For. Six. Minutes.
Help!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2011)

Not quite enough weed mate, but certainly looks like it'll do it's ob  Is that yours or something you picked up? Looks a hell of alot nicer than what most of the folk around here try and sell you


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not quite enough weed mate, but certainly looks like it'll do it's ob  Is that yours or something you picked up? Looks a hell of alot nicer than what most of the folk around here try and sell you


 It smells.... Delectable *dreamily*
Home-grown Jack Something apparently. Meyer? Bayer? Herer!
Ssshhh. It's singing....


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not quite enough weed mate, but certainly looks like it'll do it's ob  Is that yours or something you picked up? Looks a hell of alot nicer than what most of the folk around here try and sell you


pick up a oz, hoping mine be ready for mid of next month pic in my sig


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

well got ticked 2g of super lemon haze smoked the lot bare a joint for bed and i aint feeling shit


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

infact i might just go to bed to have that joint lol


----------



## Griffta (Nov 23, 2011)

lol otb.
done well there Bakwala, looks quite nice


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol. I made the mistale of letting a friend invite himself over, i want to be in bed at 10, gonna be stuck up till after midnight playing silly pc games


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

Griffta said:


> lol otb.
> done well there Bakwala, looks quite nice


 Beginner's luck  It could just as easily have been a little bag of crumbled cow dung or owl pellets or whatever the locals grow around here.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 23, 2011)

sod it going to bed i think the next one might do the trick  peace uk


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. I made the mistale of letting a friend invite himself over, i want to be in bed at 10, gonna be stuck up till after midnight playing silly pc games


 At 10pm tell him you're off to visit the bathroom. It will be at least 2 hours before he wonders where you are. If your self-inviting friends are anything like mine used to be (used to be before I became a fugitive hermit, that is).

Or tell him you need to meditate. Lie down, close your eyes, and start making a humming noise. If he asks you what the fuck you're doing, hum louder. Grind your teeth a bit too. He'll be off.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 23, 2011)

OK bear with me here. I keep laughing at this too. Is it just me?

http://mil-millington.com/

No I mean seriously.

*trying to look serious*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wots up peeps how are ya all playin nicely i see were the fuck is sambo and pukka ? Could do with livening this gaff up lmfbo


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 23, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots up peeps how are ya all playin nicely i see were the fuck is sambo and pukka ? Could do with livening this gaff up lmfbo


 nice to know everyone remembers me  !!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 23, 2011)

well heres what i just picked up , 1/2 oz of widow ... 80 notes bone dry n strong as fuck !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well heres what i just picked up , 1/2 oz of widow ... 80 notes bone dry n strong as fuck !
> 
> View attachment 1902686View attachment 1902687View attachment 1902688View attachment 1902689View attachment 1902690


 abit fusy round here with stalks lad but looks good !!
I wont forget u next time my man abit quite round these sides ay?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah there a few stalks but 160 a oz bone dry and its killer so cant complain about a few stalks innit lol ... yeah uk thread goes this way its eithor really lively or dead as fook .... riu in general has been pretty boring lately i think


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 24, 2011)

baklawa said:


> OK bear with me here. I keep laughing at this too. Is it just me?
> 
> http://mil-millington.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## baklawa (Nov 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> baklawa said:
> 
> 
> > OK bear with me here. I keep laughing at this too. Is it just me?
> ...


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 24, 2011)

Just battered a Borroca. Time for Chernobyl enhanced pish. lol


----------



## baklawa (Nov 24, 2011)

You kids have ruined my life.

I wake up refreshed and perky after an excellent sleep, dance downstairs to fix my coffee, check my daily to-do list (LOTS OF URGENT DEADLINES!!! etc.), and..... Log into the forum.

Ruined it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 24, 2011)

baklawa said:


> You kids have ruined my life.
> 
> I wake up refreshed and perky after an excellent sleep, dance downstairs to fix my coffee, check my daily to-do list (LOTS OF URGENT DEADLINES!!! etc.), and..... Log into the forum.
> 
> Ruined it.


Haha baklawa not a good start ay!!


----------



## baklawa (Nov 24, 2011)

No it's ok, I've come to terms with things now... My dad was right about me, that's all. I _did _waste all that education and upbringing by ending up surrounded by drug dealers and criminals.

Not a good start? I'd say excellent start  Beats the earnest geek forums hands down


----------



## dura72 (Nov 24, 2011)

on a similar vein, community service today. oh joy, paintin pensioners hooses. great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

congrats on the score baklawa. looks like some decent smoke.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> congrats on the score baklawa. looks like some decent smoke.


 Thanks to my natural talents, brains and brilliance. Nothing to do with sheer beginner's luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

everyone gets a break now n then.

well i'm still in my dressing gown. thinking i'm not going to work today. going to make some honey oil instead.


----------



## We Grow Halal Shit 420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey First Time indoor grower here looking for some advice or tips on how i might be able to increase yield when in flowering period.
Link to my First Journal https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/396484-we-grow-halal-shit-420.html
Cheers to those who took the time to have a look.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

dude that's the first belly laugh i've had in ages. halal weed eh fuckin priceless!

there's any amount of stuff that'll make big buds. i use pk13/14, have used allsorts though advanced nutes overdrive is pretty good


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyone gets a break now n then.
> 
> well i'm still in my dressing gown. thinking i'm not going to work today. going to make some honey oil instead.



Dressing Gown????? What the fuck. Big macho Don fae Newcastle wears a Dressing GOWN. Next you'll be telling me you've got an exfoliating glove and 15 different types of hand cream. Make sure and iron your Blouse for work tomorrow. lol (all said in good fun, incase its handbags at 10 paces. lol)


----------



## dura72 (Nov 24, 2011)

well another productive day at community service for my brutal crime of heinous horticulture


----------



## Griffta (Nov 24, 2011)

"Inhaaaale, exhaaaaale, just got an ounce in the mail"

Well, 8 grams. 
But relieved my mates 'letter' arrived safely. Cant believe you cnuts had me actually considering MoM the other night.
Saying that, I do remember one years ago that a mate told me about. I think it was endorsed by Tricky & looked totally legit. Fuck knows what it was called tho


----------



## Gik69 (Nov 24, 2011)

How long do seeds take to crack and in what conditions?
Many thanks!


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 24, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> How long do seeds take to crack and in what conditions?
> Many thanks!


i do them in a cup off water in dark warm place for 24 to 36 hours. after that they normally crack. i have a good success with this. no longer then 36 hours and allways check every 12 hours as after 36 hours ive heard they kinds drown. if they ent popped by then i do the damp paper towel trick for 24 hours and always pop by then if not then they duds. had two seeds in near a year not pop outta near twenty. ent bad really


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 24, 2011)

View attachment 1904039View attachment 1904038View attachment 1904037View attachment 1904036


just for u lads
8 days into flower and as green as can b not burned the tips yet but give it a week lol!!


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 24, 2011)

evening peeps.. wagwan?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2011)

Hahahaaaaaaaaa, wprk sponsored hangover tomorow, they figured we'd have a leaving bash on thursday instead of friday, so me and the manager who're leaing have just had a loud pub night followed by work tomorrow. I'm back home and drinking as much as i can just to make all the use of that excuse as possible 

Apparently i have a good singing voice


----------



## UKHG (Nov 24, 2011)

http://img4up.com/up2/35127370995407189963.jpg
http://img4up.com/up2/45984906268502036144.jpg
http://img4up.com/up2/05954376868257936149.jpg
http://img4up.com/up2/72273283132657305270.jpg
http://img4up.com/up2/76879871104980865752.jpg
http://img4up.com/up2/69117017727687511787.jpg

cant be bothered with image links

thats after 8 days flower chek my journal for the before images so u can see the huge diffrence


----------



## wiimb (Nov 24, 2011)

updates on growers 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new-120.html


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2011)

UKRG said:


> http://img4up.com/up2/35127370995407189963.jpg
> http://img4up.com/up2/45984906268502036144.jpg
> http://img4up.com/up2/05954376868257936149.jpg
> http://img4up.com/up2/72273283132657305270.jpg
> ...


It's a two way relationship fella. You can't be bothered to code em up, i cna't be bothered to click links


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 24, 2011)

exo dream chopped , 60% orange hairs , cudnt be bothered to check trichs as im low on smoke .. 1 week dry and stick it in the curing jar


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2011)

Fantastic! I'll try to remember to drop you a message  If some of these seeds should show some potential, i'd like to wokr with it and call it REM  maybe the more educated will mae the link


----------



## Griffta (Nov 24, 2011)

ooh exo dream sounds nice. whats that? cheese x tangerine dream?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2011)

Nah, it's completely up in the air. It's exo cheese crossed iwth a Mr Nice dreamtime male. Dreamtime appears to be a random mix of strains, but the male looked great and Robbie had some prettty good looking plants 

I feel ashamed...but...
[youtube]KQ6zr6kCPj8?hd=1[/youtube]
HAha, can't keep still  still drinking, work at 8  I'll get in your bones

I had a good look at the exo in ym cab at the moment, while tending the neverending autopot leak, it's a week or so from harest, and then i have hundreds upon hundreds of exo black rose seeds for folk  I love seding plants early, those calyxs you get where the node meets the main stem, when they get seeded early they swell larger than peas


----------



## UKHG (Nov 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's a two way relationship fella. You can't be bothered to code em up, i cna't be bothered to click links


not so much bothered as they came up fucking massive! and i forgot i can upload em duh!
hang on#View attachment 1904180View attachment 1904189View attachment 1904197View attachment 1904198View attachment 1904199View attachment 1904200

ther!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> think it's about 15p a kilowatt hour? something like that. How can folk not be making a big profit? It costs like £5 to grow each ounce, if that, cannabis is one of the bigger cons of the past few decades.


yeah youre probably right. but at 27p for me itd be over 200 quid extra for the full cycle which seems absolutely ridiculous. 600w no fans included in that price.

on another note
i really think africa should get more mosquito nets. we could save MILLIONS... of mosquitos dying needlessly of AIDS
-j carr


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 24, 2011)

white widow got just under a month left


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 25, 2011)

how everyone today then?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

doing ok gaz. just pissin about taping gaps in my grow area up, its starting to smell a bit( 6 weeks into flower on saturday) and ive had a couple of comments about smell in my block of flats so i think ive fixed it, really should get a new carbon but a bit skint just now, im gonna take the can to bits and empty the carbon into a stocking , then i'll hoover it and that'll give me another month or two of life with it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> doing ok gaz. just pissin about taping gaps in my grow area up, its starting to smell a bit( 6 weeks into flower on saturday) and ive had a couple of comments about smell in my block of flats so i think ive fixed it, really should get a new carbon but a bit skint just now, im gonna take the can to bits and empty the carbon into a stocking , then i'll hoover it and that'll give me another month or two of life with it.


Know how your feelin pal ive got a 4inch and a 6inch and im gonna struggle thos round i think i need to ditch the 4 and get another 6 in there asap as in a few weeks in can see the neighbours gettin more than a whiff of cheese! Im only 9 days in today and started to make me smell as i brush past em happy dayz ay the misses is on to me already lol gotta put up with it for another 7 weeks so i think i need to start diggin a hole lol!!


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 25, 2011)

is it not the smell of your smoke mate how old is your filter?my auto haze just showed her bit so im happy as it said 90%fem on the packet lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

nah mate its the grow that causing it, the filters about 2 years old, i should have replaced it a while ago but as i wasnt growin in a house where the smell was an issue i didnt bother, only two weeks to go and when i get the cash in im gonna spend on a few up-graded items to deal with it all. i think the main problem was that the smell was gettin into the wall cavity, which leads to a ceiling cavity that spread across the length and breadth of my flat landing, this means it get out into the communal hallway. but ive gaffa taped up every vent and gap i can, covered various places in air freshener oil and put a large curtain over the door into the grow area, its all small changes ive done but with any luck they should add up and reduce the problem.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> nah mate its the grow that causing it, the filters about 2 years old, i should have replaced it a while ago but as i wasnt growin in a house where the smell was an issue i didnt bother, only two weeks to go and when i get the cash in im gonna spend on a few up-graded items to deal with it all. i think the main problem was that the smell was gettin into the wall cavity, which leads to a ceiling cavity that spread across the length and breadth of my flat landing, this means it get out into the communal hallway. but ive gaffa taped up every vent and gap i can, covered various places in air freshener oil and put a large curtain over the door into the grow area, its all small changes ive done but with any luck they should add up and reduce the problem.



dude YANKEE CANDLES i spend 18 each on them when shoplifters dont get em i swear to god they are the best sepcially if u get the lemonade one! they smell awsome and strong one or two of them lit u anit smelling shit mate seriously i swear by them if unsure go buy a test candle from clintons like 3 qwid each and u will c 20 qwid for a candle is steep BUT worth it seriously 1 cadle lasts about 4-6 weeks


----------



## Nuts1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## UKHG (Nov 25, 2011)

Nuts1 said:


> Good idea!


fucking know it is bruv..... all my ideas rock your socks


----------



## del66666 (Nov 25, 2011)

20 percent off at edit..............can get an extreme q for 160 or volcano 255................


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

UKRG said:


> dude YANKEE CANDLES i spend 18 each on them when shoplifters dont get em i swear to god they are the best sepcially if u get the lemonade one! they smell awsome and strong one or two of them lit u anit smelling shit mate seriously i swear by them if unsure go buy a test candle from clintons like 3 qwid each and u will c 20 qwid for a candle is steep BUT worth it seriously 1 cadle lasts about 4-6 weeks


ive got a yankee candle goin in my living room and it does help with keepin the 'in-house' smell down but like i said i think the problem was primarily the wall cavity issue but hopefully all the wee things ive done will sort it out. worse case scenario im gonna get ona gel and stuff it into my wall cavity.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> yeah youre probably right. but at 27p for me itd be over 200 quid extra for the full cycle which seems absolutely ridiculous. 600w no fans included in that price.
> 
> on another note
> i really think africa should get more mosquito nets. we could save MILLIONS... of mosquitos dying needlessly of AIDS
> -j carr


Not sure where you're coming to £200 more, but yeah, that is a bit ore expensive. Works out at an extra £100 for a 3 month cycle with a 600w, you're still nly looking at around £10 an ounce though.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

after taping up all the little holes in the cavity and making sure the ducting is taped up tighter and even sutting off a couple of passive vents it appears ive actually helped the grow room out by achieving a chamber that has negative pressure thru fan suction, it would appear that the temps are sitting at 28 or 29 c with all the doors shut. wish to fuck i'd thought of this before hand. ah well as long as its workin now then theres no worries.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ive got a yankee candle goin in my living room and it does help with keepin the 'in-house' smell down but like i said i think the problem was primarily the wall cavity issue but hopefully all the wee things ive done will sort it out. worse case scenario im gonna get ona gel and stuff it into my wall cavity.


Surely the smell from yer bawz masks everything


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

awrite scrote rash. u still robbing unsuspecting members of the public. trading standards still chasing you?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Time to dismantle the veg cabinet a bit more. scrog has nabbed all of the space i created, good thing it's not a hot bulb, it's pretty much been consumed.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

ahve jist got a wee microscope today, fucki tiny wee thing but its fuckin superb, 60x s magnification and its got blue and white led lights; it says its for checking bank notes apparently. thing is ive never really bothered with trichome checking but i was playing about with it and ive noticed about 30% of trics are amber, now theses plants are only 6 weeks tomorrow( i think!!) and that seem helluva quick. whats the recommended optimum amber percentage for harvest?


----------



## Beansly (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> ahve jist got a wee microscope today, fucki tiny wee thing but its fuckin superb, 60x s magnification and its got blue and white led lights; it says its for checking bank notes apparently. thing is ive never really bothered with trichome checking but i was playing about with it and ive noticed about 30% of trics are amber, now theses plants are only 6 weeks tomorrow( i think!!) and that seem helluva quick. whats the recommended optimum amber percentage for harvest?


 shit man it depends on if it's indica or sativa and what kind of high you like. I personally take indicas at about 25% amber and sativas at no more than 10%.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

hi beansly you horrible little fucker, long time mate where you been? jail? selling family members kidneys?.i just checked my other plants and it sonly the 'Church' thats showin amber so far. think i'll give it a week and then chop it, i'll give the others a bit longer. the church is a very 'indica' real short and squat but the others ,2 ak48s and a black jack are more sativa especially the balckjack.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

While i do look at trich colour occasionally, i also sometimes see amber trichs unusually early, so i look at the plant as a whole, and if it doesn't look ready then to hell; with the trichs colour haha  

I got a deal today, popped into co-op for tobacco booze and food, was paying for my stuff and talking to a nice chinese lad i've talked to a few times when picking up bits and bobs for work, and he scanned in his staff card and scored a load of money off  Ended up like £7 for everything. To counter this luck i was kneeling on a shard of glass unknown to me, and when i pulled my feet from beneath me to roll a joint, i cared a nice gouge into the top of my foot, no pain or anything though, was justsat there pulling it open and looking at my flesh haha







Can't wait to get her into flowering


----------



## Griffta (Nov 25, 2011)

looks nice ttt, how long till you flip that bitch?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Not soon enough. Autopots won't stop leaking, i'm surprised it's not gone through the floor to the flat beneath yet. My friend can plain have thoe once i goto canada  It's in veg till the flower cabinet is empty, at which point a quick clean out just in case there is pollen floating around, and then it's the final haul. It pretty uch needs to be dry by middle of febuary else i'm fucked


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## 3eyes (Nov 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


>


How many of them bottles are filled with piss lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

why do you think he went for that sofa lol I went for easy wipe leather


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 25, 2011)

how do all. not much bud porn today? fri bud porn over here now then? need my weekly dose off inspiration.


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 25, 2011)

can always view google images mad dog  eh up ukers


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Sigh, just for you. Cheese and a Romulan, both can be harvested now but i'm giving em another week. The romulan has hardly put any bud out, i guess due to a heavy polination, but should be enough for christmas once seeds are removed from em both.


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 25, 2011)

a cat giving a dog advice haha woof.
na i no but im always keen see dels and pukkas and dons grows and off course sambos kevs and robbies. dels huge top buds on plants not mboobs b4 u say r wot im aiming for in the long run


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 25, 2011)

cheers ttt impressive.is that cheese u say? nice stuff. u selling ya seeds?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> doing ok gaz. just pissin about taping gaps in my grow area up, its starting to smell a bit( 6 weeks into flower on saturday) and ive had a couple of comments about smell in my block of flats so i think ive fixed it, really should get a new carbon but a bit skint just now, im gonna take the can to bits and empty the carbon into a stocking , then i'll hoover it and that'll give me another month or two of life with it.


better bet would be to soak it in water an then bake it, repeat this a few times and it will to an extent re-activate it( I once did a few shifts for an agency at a place called Chemviron carbon and thats what i spent 3 days doing, mixing carbon with water and loading it into a gigantic rotating oven)


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

First pic is romulan from HC, second and third are the exo. Both have been pollinated by a black rose male to hopefully get some funk into that mix  i'm super excited about the cheese x black rose seeds  I do not sell seeds, i give them away to whoever has a postal address  

that's the bottom of the jar of weed i'm smoking through  Black Sour Bubble/Casey Jones x Black Rose


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 25, 2011)

that jar looks laced in thc. yummy my fav part the dust. give them away? not many like u about fruit


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

There are somme generous folk on the forums, but yeah, the majority are of the greed variety. The irony of seeded cannabis plants is quite amusing, everyones all about the sensimilea, no seeds, seeds mean schwag means cheap. Yet if you're the right person and you pollinate your plant, you can go from selling the buds for say £1000 and instead sell the seeds for say £10,000. I got literally 4 small nugs from my black rose plant, and got 130 viable seeds, if i'd let go longer, even more. Now look at certian seedbanks where they are not simply re-sellers, those folk selling beans at £5 a pop, they are keeping every penny other than their quite insignificant postage and website costs. We all laugh at greenhosue seeds as a crap company, but fuck if he doesn't know what he's doing when it comes to marketing


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 25, 2011)

i was about say y not open an online seed store and under cut the market. sure just from the ukers u wood have a good custom base.
but then i remembered u off to canada in few m onths so ignore me im waffling


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

wot about speedy from speedyseedz tip? remember him? he'd probably pay you mate. ive been on here long enuff to know that your no muppet and know what your doin, no doubt he'll know that too. spend a few months doin and then youve got the readies to go to Canada.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, it's definately something that is potentially being planned. The general rule of thumb is when it's too good to be true, it is too good, as such, if one is to happen across a site offering seemingly great stuff for 10 seeds for £10 etc, it's ignored as a scam, but the advantage is that i've built a reputation of sorts over my time here so have somewhere sound to start from. Then it's just a case of getting so popular that seedbanks are demanding your gear, at which point you want to be learning some contract law and enforce either a guaranteed price point or no contract at all. That is rather the kicker, the volume sales go through seedbanks, not the small breeder websites, but to do so, you generally have to accept that they will sell them for what they sell them. The key is to build such the reputation that seedbanks are fying to be able to stock thousands of your beans, but at the same time have the demand so high that they will agree to your contract, and not theirs. If i were to sell beans they would sell at a guaranteed price regardless of genetics, and if a seedbank wanted to charge more, then they simply wouldn't aquire a contract with me. High hopes haha, but my brain works like that, always ponders every step available instead of ust the inital step at hand 

I would not consider selling anything unless i had thouroughly tested it all out. Every bean i've shipped to date has been a mystery to me, i've not grown a single one out. That's bad business paractice and that's where bad reputations stem from, dodgy gear leaking out.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> better bet would be to soak it in water an then bake it, repeat this a few times and it will to an extent re-activate it( I once did a few shifts for an agency at a place called Chemviron carbon and thats what i spent 3 days doing, mixing carbon with water and loading it into a gigantic rotating oven)


i mite give that a shot mate but ive had two knowledgable people in today and i asked them, both said there was no smell at all, either in my house or out in the landing. one guys a grower with decades of drug experience and the other is a mid level dealer/supplier . if these two cant smell it then ive fixed the problem. i was startin to get jittery about it because its so close to harvest and this is my xmas cash for the kids and it'll clear all my debts off.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> better bet would be to soak it in water an then bake it, repeat this a few times and it will to an extent re-activate it( I once did a few shifts for an agency at a place called Chemviron carbon and thats what i spent 3 days doing, mixing carbon with water and loading it into a gigantic rotating oven)


 so do i pour it into a bucket , swirl around, empty the water out and then bake it? and repeat?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i mite give that a shot mate but ive had two knowledgable people in today and i asked them, both said there was no smell at all, either in my house or out in the landing. one guys a grower with decades of drug experience and the other is a mid level dealer/supplier . if these two cant smell it then ive fixed the problem. i was startin to get jittery about it because its so close to harvest and this is my xmas cash for the kids and it'll clear all my debts off.


Sounds good man. My flatmates best friend has been a grower all his life, he walked into my flat and the first thing he did was tell me i'm growing weed  So if your guys can't smell it game on!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good man. My flatmates best friend has been a grower all his life, he walked into my flat and the first thing he did was tell me i'm growing weed  So if your guys can't smell it game on!


yeah thats what i thought too. my little bro just came in ( he's a grower too)and he told me about it last nite, a cpl of others had mentioned it over the last week. he'd foned earlier sayin he was cumin so i told him id tried to fix it and that he should see if he could detect it when he walked in, as soon as he walked in he said it was undetectable. so now i can relax....only a bit though coz im flyin on charlie!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

The kidnappers targeting Jordans children were wondering how much they should ask for Harvey. So they rang up the returns department at the garden centre and asked how much a broken spade was worth.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

dura72 said:


> The kidnappers targeting Jordans children were wondering how much they should ask for Harvey. So they rang up the returns department at the garden centre and asked how much a broken spade was worth.


Haha u sick cunt dura smashin it pal as per!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, it's definately something that is potentially being planned. The general rule of thumb is when it's too good to be true, it is too good, as such, if one is to happen across a site offering seemingly great stuff for 10 seeds for £10 etc, it's ignored as a scam, but the advantage is that i've built a reputation of sorts over my time here so have somewhere sound to start from. Then it's just a case of getting so popular that seedbanks are demanding your gear, at which point you want to be learning some contract law and enforce either a guaranteed price point or no contract at all. That is rather the kicker, the volume sales go through seedbanks, not the small breeder websites, but to do so, you generally have to accept that they will sell them for what they sell them. The key is to build such the reputation that seedbanks are fying to be able to stock thousands of your beans, but at the same time have the demand so high that they will agree to your contract, and not theirs. If i were to sell beans they would sell at a guaranteed price regardless of genetics, and if a seedbank wanted to charge more, then they simply wouldn't aquire a contract with me. High hopes haha, but my brain works like that, always ponders every step available instead of ust the inital step at hand
> 
> I would not consider selling anything unless i had thouroughly tested it all out. Every bean i've shipped to date has been a mystery to me, i've not grown a single one out. That's bad business paractice and that's where bad reputations stem from, dodgy gear leaking out.


Haha ttt ill tell ya if there viable lad hurry and ship em over your makin me drool over my phone thinking about the c x br pal gonna be a sight for sure pal i know i ve said it be4 but you got the head to start yourself up pal id b lying if i said it was nt on the cards for myself at a later date and it would nt be for no rip off price either but for the love of growin atm i still have goals of my own to reach but hell yeah i can c myself throwin a few thousand seeds out monthly !!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Let me hop it first then there should be all the beans in the world for folk  While i just toddle along in life doing little of importance, without sounding bigheaded ha, i was always one of the most intelligent people at school and just in general, i just utterly fail to commit to anything unless i see valid merit. I decided i was not going to university at 16 while i was in private school, which did my teachers heads in to no end, and as such i learnt what i wanted to learn and said fuck it to well, msot of it  geology was to have little to do with my life, so i just took the low stress option to A levels and did just fine anyways  Once i return from Canada the idea is to startup a a, by damnit a corporation! basically just a handful of alternate trades be it glass blowing or seeds or carpentry or gardening or whatever 

And remember, i'm finding myself with thousands of seeds with nothing but a pissy little 50cm deep closet, imagine what can be dine if you have the space and the desire to make people happy before making a nifty profit. There is no need for money if you keep the right friends  that should be what life is about.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 25, 2011)

ttt you should set up a seed bank mate i know i would buy some and i think alot of ppl on here would also


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Let me hop it first then there should be all the beans in the world for folk  While i just toddle along in life doing little of importance, without sounding bigheaded ha, i was always one of the most intelligent people at school and just in general, i just utterly fail to commit to anything unless i see valid merit. I decided i was not going to university at 16 while i was in private school, which did my teachers heads in to no end, and as such i learnt what i wanted to learn and said fuck it to well, msot of it  geology was to have little to do with my life, so i just took the low stress option to A levels and did just fine anyways  Once i return from Canada the idea is to startup a a, by damnit a corporation! basically just a handful of alternate trades be it glass blowing or seeds or carpentry or gardening or whatever
> 
> And remember, i'm finding myself with thousands of seeds with nothing but a pissy little 50cm deep closet, imagine what can be dine if you have the space and the desire to make people happy before making a nifty profit. There is no need for money if you keep the right friends  that should be what life is about.


 ill fuckin holla to that bro!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

I've lots of plans on the plate  ubt to be honest, once i reutrn from canada in a couple of years, glass blowing is my main aim, i loved my course the toher weekend. It's not too bad though, it's all looking like i'll get many a grow going in Canada, once the ski season finishes i fully plan to venture out and try and meet and get to know some of the big outdoor growers and all that lot, just have a good old famous 5 style adventure raar! Or is it more the Secret 7 style?
Hmmmm, quite the adventure to be second guessing which crime squad you'd rather be!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've lots of plans on the plate  ubt to be honest, once i reutrn from canada in a couple of years, glass blowing is my main aim, i loved my course the toher weekend. It's not too bad though, it's all looking like i'll get many a grow going in Canada, once the ski season finishes i fully plan to venture out and try and meet and get to know some of the big outdoor growers and all that lot, just have a good old famous 5 style adventure raar! Or is it more the Secret 7 style?
> Hmmmm, quite the adventure to be second guessing which crime squad you'd rather be!


 why limit yourself lad haha the lot would nt go amiss in my book lol!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Get one thing started at a time  My plan is a non-plan right now, any business could start firsst, the majority rely on sorting out a way to pay off a £1K a month rent, if i can afford that place, then everything can get going


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Let me hop it first then there should be all the beans in the world for folk  While i just toddle along in life doing little of importance, without sounding bigheaded ha, i was always one of the most intelligent people at school and just in general, i just utterly fail to commit to anything unless i see valid merit. I decided i was not going to university at 16 while i was in private school, which did my teachers heads in to no end, and as such i learnt what i wanted to learn and said fuck it to well, msot of it  geology was to have little to do with my life, so i just took the low stress option to A levels and did just fine anyways  Once i return from Canada the idea is to startup a a, by damnit a corporation! basically just a handful of alternate trades be it glass blowing or seeds or carpentry or gardening or whatever
> 
> And remember, i'm finding myself with thousands of seeds with nothing but a pissy little 50cm deep closet, imagine what can be dine if you have the space and the desire to make people happy before making a nifty profit. There is no need for money if you keep the right friends  that should be what life is about.


christ tip you sound like me! its taken me tae almost 40 before ive truly decided tae give the full education thing seriously. unlike you im a working class guy although i was brought up lower middle class; private house, parents had a small business, education was pushed. unfortunately im abit too clever for my own good, i sussed that the ruling classes were at it very young and rebelled heavily, problem here was i used crime as my rebellion....and i wasnt subtle.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah, i take education seriously where i feel it will benefit me. I keep universitry law books in the bathroom. Right now i'm chopping and changing between artemis fowl and his fairy shenanigans, and Human rights and constitutional law. Both are a great read, although the law book just seems to largely express how fucked i would be trying to take on the government in court  win or lose i am determinded to try it one day, i figure that i have a right to get it into court, so regardless of the likelihood of sucess, any publicity is good publicity  currently taking them up on their legal reasoning to the drug clasification system, because thanks to the present situation, they cannot lawfully claim that they are in place for protection of either the individual or society. My local MP must want to gut me up right good and propper the number of letters i've sent


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol i never started crime till i was kicked out the army after serving 4 hard years for smokin puff,funny how things turn out


----------



## baklawa (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, i take education seriously where i feel it will benefit me. I keep universitry law books in the bathroom. Right now i'm chopping and changing between artemis fowl and his fairy shenanigans, and Human rights and constitutional law. Both are a great read, although the law book just seems to largely express how fucked i would be trying to take on the government in court  win or lose i am determinded to try it one day, i figure that i have a right to get it into court, so regardless of the likelihood of sucess, any publicity is good publicity  currently taking them up on their legal reasoning to the drug clasification system, because thanks to the present situation, they cannot lawfully claim that they are in place for protection of either the individual or society. My local MP must want to gut me up right good and propper the number of letters i've sent


OK my law books give me the opposite feeling: that the nature of the UK's constitution is such that a single lawyer can actually influence UK law for the better. But then again mine don't sit in the toilet accumulating bad Qi. The books I keep in there are all actually doing time for some crime against intelligence.

See, this is why weed exists. To prevent budding potentially world-dominating evil geniuses from getting overly ambitious - all ambition is channeled into legalizing, growing, procuring or smoking the stuff.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> so do i pour it into a bucket , swirl around, empty the water out and then bake it? and repeat?


yeah pretty much, at this company we used to put 5ton in the oven at a time for about 40mins then repeat a few times


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 26, 2011)

mornin ppl


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

oh gads ah feel like jobby.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Doh, head, stomach, it's gonna be a long day. Not in the mood for heavy lifting or tidying


----------



## baklawa (Nov 26, 2011)

What's wrong with everybody today?
*said in irritatingly smugly perky vibrant tones*


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 26, 2011)

fine and fresh as always(wakey bakey)mmmm.blue cheese


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I was up all night pounding down beer and woke up after a few hours sleep. got that graphics card in the post so gonna spend the day playing BF3 and such. Or just read a book and buy some comfort food, a sudden craving for marshmallows has arisen.

Bit of cheese oil should sort me out


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 26, 2011)

morning uk


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

2 boiled eggs and a pint of water. hangover cure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> 2 boiled eggs and a pint of water. hangover cure.


Ive been clean for over 2 weeks. No drink, no chemicals and no smoke. Dont feel any different apart from I want to get hammered every 2 secs instead of every 5 secs. Your farts are gonae be rotten m8. Anyhow the OFT are not interested in me anymore. All sorted with a payment of £1900 from me back to a customer. Ooops! Note to self, if someone has more money than a horse can shit and is really un fucking streetwise don't think you can pull the wool over their eyes, coz they always know someone as wide as you.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

You been trying to scam your clients billy?


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 26, 2011)

you think our william would do that


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

ahm back on it bill but ahm being reasonably sensible (now thats a fuckin miracle in its own right), just kinda drinkin once or twice a week and usually in the house wae the girl. last night had a litre of voddy and a henry between us. thats only really about £60 each, damn sight better than doin £200 three times a week.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You been trying to scam your clients billy?


No scam m8. Just overcharged for my time, to which she was happy to pay but her son got involved. I stood firm and explained I would not refund anything as we had agreed on the price. Son then proceeded to go to trading standards and the FSA, and I explained to them. Now you want to fly under the radar of these guys, coz u don't want them pulling every file you have and checking all your complience so I agreed on a settlement which made everyone happy


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like the definition of scam to me  Although i guess it only really becomes "scam" once the son get's involved and challenges it, i think you are right in that if you and her have agreed a price then there's fuck all he should be able to do. Like if i were to offer to fix somebodies computer software for £50 and after money being agreed and exchanged, her kid getting pissy saying he could have done it for £25, tough shit. As you say though, always best to steer clear of OFT and that lot, i use that all the time, moment a company starts trying to play me, i tell them i wish for their name and that of their supervisor and a direct number for trading standards to get in touch via, they tend to start yes sir no sir three bags full sir, cunts.

In fact about to do just that with 02, my contract expired a few days ago, yet i looekd on my online account and there's already a next bill date setup, they're just up and staritng another 18 month contract, havn't even phoned me to mention it or ask about if i want a new contract or handset etc. Illlllegal 

£60 for one evening seems like an utter waste of money to me


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like the definition of scam to me  Although i guess it only really becomes "scam" once the son get's involved and challenges it, i think you are right in that if you and her have agreed a price then there's fuck all he should be able to do. Like if i were to offer to fix somebodies computer software for £50 and after money being agreed and exchanged, her kid getting pissy saying he could have done it for £25, tough shit. As you say though, always best to steer clear of OFT and that lot, i use that all the time, moment a company starts trying to play me, i tell them i wish for their name and that of their supervisor and a direct number for trading standards to get in touch via, they tend to start yes sir no sir three bags full sir, cunts.
> 
> In fact about to do just that with 02, my contract expired a few days ago, yet i looekd on my online account and there's already a next bill date setup, they're just up and staritng another 18 month contract, havn't even phoned me to mention it or ask about if i want a new contract or handset etc. Illlllegal
> 
> £60 for one evening seems like an utter waste of money to me


I feel for the phone monkey at o2 who gets THAT call.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Nah, i'm just gonna tell the bank to refuse any payment requests and see what o2 do. It's exactly the same with your gas and electricity, you don't actually hold any contract with them meaning that there is no contractual obligation to pay. They call them "deemed contracts" basically thinking that if yo are using their service, then it stands to reason that you would want a contract so they create one. They claim it's for the convenience of moving into new houses, sorry but that's not their choice to make, noone can opt you into a legally binding contract without your agreement.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 26, 2011)

Its a rolling contract unless u give 30 days notice before the end contract date it automatically renews. But 30 days nitice will get you out anytime now ttt


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

A duck walks into a bar and says to the barman, "Got any bread?"
Barman says: "No"
Duck says: "Got any Bread?"
Barman says: "No"
Duck says: "Got any Bread?"
Barman says: "No, we have no bread."
Duck says: "Got any bread"
Barman says: "No, we haven't got any fucking bread."
Duck says: "Got any bread?"
Barman says: "No, are you deaf? We haven't got any fucking bread. Ask me again and I'll nail your fucking beak to the bar, you irritating bastard bird!"
Duck says: "Got any nails?"
Barman says: "No."
Duck says: "Got any bread?"


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, i'm just gonna tell the bank to refuse any payment requests and see what o2 do. It's exactly the same with your gas and electricity, you don't actually hold any contract with them meaning that there is no contractual obligation to pay. They call them "deemed contracts" basically thinking that if yo are using their service, then it stands to reason that you would want a contract so they create one. They claim it's for the convenience of moving into new houses, sorry but that's not their choice to make, noone can opt you into a legally binding contract without your agreement.


you sign a contract under the CCA 1974 so your contractually obligated to anuthing where you are receiving a credit account


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

A man hates his wife's cat so much he drives to the next town and dumps it.
When he gets home, it's there.
Next day he drives 50 miles and dumps it.
When he gets home, it's there.
So the next day he drives to the other side of the country and dumps it.
One hour later he rings his wife and asks, "is the cat home?"
"Yes, why?" asks his wife.
"Put the cunt on," he says, "I'm fucking lost."


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> you sign a contract under the CCA 1974 so your contractually obligated to anuthing where you are receiving a credit account


It's all good, i found my terms and conditions, they're fucked  They only have legal right to apply a new minimum term if i upgrade my handset, so until i do, they're breaking the law and if money is removed from my account, that is fraud and they will be taken to court. Currently chatting with my dad and my odler brother, both high skilled lawyers


----------



## Airwave (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's all good, i found my terms and conditions, they're fucked  They only have legal right to apply a new minimum term if i upgrade my handset, so until i do, they're breaking the law and if money is removed from my account, that is fraud and they will be taken to court. Currently chatting with my dad and my odler brother, both high skilled lawyers


You will only achieve so much. This day and age, if you really want to fuck with a company, you blog about their bad deeds and destroy their reputation. 

God bless the internet.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not tryig to achieve anything, i'm just happy to take it as far as it needs to be taken for them to realise not to try taking my money without my permission  I'm raring to cut all connections with o2 so i'm not really fussed in any way about their reputation.They sell iphones, how could they ever aquire a bad reputation


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 26, 2011)

dont get me started ttt , my wages seemed low this week , when i got my pay slip i had the typical - tax - ni but also had - council tax !!! wtf out my pissing wages the cunts

owe'd a bill from a previous place with an x , they literately just started taking it out my wages , both our names on there so im praying to god shes paying fucking half


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

i had a simular problem with vodashit , they charged me double my monthly calls and when i questioned it 90% of that charge was for using my answer phone service ... why the fuck should i pay to listen to a message that has been left for me , i dont pay to read a text message ! , i refused to pay and they told me they would bar my calls until payment was made , i said i was happy to pay my line rental which included 600 free minutes and unlimited free texts but i was refusing to pay the outstanding answer phone call charges , they said fine but i wont get my free texts or free calls , i told them that that was part of my line rental charges so they are basicly telling me to pay for something i am not recieving , i told them to cancel my account and the idiots said to cancel it i would have to pay the remaing months line rental ... i told them i was cancelling because im not happy with there service so why the hell would i pay to get out of it ... told them to get stuffed, send me a SIGNED copy of my contract through the post or get lost , i cancelled them with the bank ... see what happens lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I found another strange charge ifrom 02 which has me thinking. They are charging me for sending picture messages, however my contract includes unlimited texts and unlimited mobile internet, picture messages are sent via mobile internet are they not? So where does the cost materialize from?  everyones getting bitchy at me because how will they contact me, fuck it, i can lose a friend or two if it means not having a mobile phone any more


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I found another strange charge ifrom 02 which has me thinking. They are charging me for sending picture messages, however my contract includes unlimited texts and unlimited mobile internet, picture messages are sent via mobile internet are they not? So where does the cost materialize from?  everyones getting bitchy at me because how will they contact me, fuck it, i can lose a friend or two if it means not having a mobile phone any more


picture message is being sent via a different service center , ud have to go on ur web find a site to send the pic to someones phone for it to be free.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 26, 2011)

Av been a debt collector 4 nigh in 10 yrs. If it was sooooo simple to deal with telecommunications conpanies like this do u think they would be sittin on millions or would it be the consumer. No disrespect to your bro ir father ttt but am quite sure o2 hve an equally able legal team and also vodafone. Vidafone hve stung me twice over the yrs so a know how it feels as usual we jst hve to take it. O2 wnt hold you to anither 18 months all they require is ur 30 days notice as long as u havent upgraded ur handset


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Their legal team is only of use if something is being earnestly contested. I have found my contract, what they have done is in breach of the terms agreed on. They do not have legal authority to create a new contract until i upgrade my handset. This has nothing to do with "beating" the phone company, i am not doing what most would do, the majority happily accept a new contract, that's why it's done, based on making life simpler, but i'm one of the few that would prefer to do things the complicated way but do them properly  I am fully within my rights to refuse them any payment and they are fully aware of this. 



> These are our Tariff Terms *for Pay Monthly customers after 29 March 2011*. They'll apply to you if you have joined Pay Monthly, upgraded your phone and signed up for a new minimum term or changed the tariff you're on (or elements of it) since 29 March 2011.* If you haven't done one of these things, the Tariff Terms when you signed up, last upgraded or changed your tariff will still apply until you do or until we contact you to tell you otherwise.*


My original tariff and terms and conditions (my contract) as such still stand, based on the order being made prior to 29th March 2011. This


> 3 Length of Agreement
> 3.1 This Agreement commences, following acceptance of your application by us, on the day on which you receive your SIM Card or, if you do not receive your
> SIM Card at the time of purchase, for example if you connect to an online tariff, on the day your SIM Card is dispatched.
> 3.2 At the end of any Minimum Period or following commencement of the Agreement *if you have selected a SIM Only tariff*, this Agreement will continue
> ...


As you can see, i'm completely in the green here  It's all rather straight forward, they're just trying to be sly, possibly as you say under the thought that we're a multibillion pound copmany who's gonna stand upto us and our lawyers. Meee 

Until they contact me to arrange otherwise, or i upgrade my handset, they're in violation.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Your not in a contract tho ttt and they haven't put you in a new on. But it will state you have to give 30 days notice to cancel, but if u make enough noise they will just cancel there and then.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I only have to give 30 days notice to cancel if i am cancelling prematurely. I am not, i have run my contract to it's end. Somehow my phone is still active and they are still trying to bill me, which wouldn't make sense unless i was indeed supposedly onto a new contract. what can i say, free phone service  whooo


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Read the terms and conditions again m8........


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Which part are you thinking i'm slipping up on then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

*2. Your Minimum Period​*​​​​&#8211; Your Pay Monthly
Mobile Agreement has a minimum contract term
called a minimum period. After that minimum
period, you can end the Agreement by giving us
30 days notice. If you want to end the Agreement
during the minimum period then you will have to
pay a fee of no more than your monthly charges
multiplied by the number of months left in your
minimum period. Details of how we calculate the
fee are on our Website. Details about the minimum​
period are in paragraph 8 of the Agreement.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Straight from your t's & c's. sorry big yin - http://www.o2.co.uk/assets2/pdf/2120%20CPM_TandCs_Booklet_LR_ONLINE.pdf


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 26, 2011)

Until it is terminated in accordance to paragraph 8. There will be a term tht they will bill you monthly until 30 days notice is given


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

The terms and conditions on 02's website do not apply to my contract  My terms and conditions do not include that, they are different.



> These are our Tariff Terms for Pay Monthly customers after 29 March 2011. *They'll apply to you if you have joined Pay Monthly, upgraded your phone and signed up for a new minimum term or changed the tariff you're on (or elements of it) since 29 March 2011*. If you haven't done one of these things, the Tariff Terms when you signed up, last upgraded or changed your tariff will still apply until you do or until we contact you to tell you otherwise.


o2's publicised terms and condtions do not apply to me  rather the ones i got when making the agreement, which state the only way a contract canb be continued or renewed is if it is a sim only agreement, which it isn't, or if you have upgraded the handset, which i havn't. Until i upgrade my phone it is their old etrms which apply


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Go for it TTT......anyway everyone should be on the new network Giffgaff. All my m8's r on it. Dodgy name, dodgy address. £10 top up get u unlimited calls to fellow giffgaff'ers, 250mins to any phone, unlimited txt's and unlimited internet. Brilliant


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I often think i should be a lawyer of some sort  i do enjoy the buzz off pissing copmpanies off haha. I don't think i'd become a rich layer using that business model though 

I'm just looking forward to not having a mobile phone, in the past 18 months it has proved itself pretty much useless. As a camera or mp3 player etc it's jsut great, but well, i do not accept phone calls, and do not ake them, so i always wonder why i have a phone haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Your a total fruit bat TTT. Every lawyer Ive met and dealt with is a bit nutty. Must be a requirement. lol Giffgaff is the way forward


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Watching old shcool Bond  love it! first he tries to force himself on her, and now he's using the idea of her getting fired to blackmail her into a bit of sex in the steam room 

Know exactly what you mean haha, as i say, my old man and my eldest brother are both london lawyers, they're both strange as fuck in their own special way. Well dads just nuts full stop i think, i'll make the effort to visit the folks house, and after dinner instead of sitting down to have a chat with our mugs of tea, he'll just bugger off, sit on a bench on his own and stare at a flower bed or a wall. I think i can see where my anti-social nature might be stemming from lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Watching old shcool Bond  love it! first he tries to force himself on her, and now he's using the idea of her getting fired to blackmail her into a bit of sex in the steam room
> 
> Know exactly what you mean haha, as i say, my old man and my eldest brother are both london lawyers, they're both strange as fuck in their own special way. Well dads just nuts full stop i think, i'll make the effort to visit the folks house, and after dinner instead of sitting down to have a chat with our mugs of tea, he'll just bugger off, sit on a bench on his own and stare at a flower bed or a wall. I think i can see where my anti-social nature might be stemming from lol


 he's maybe pulling bongs on the fly mate.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

hey bill just got a wee single white one from our mutual friend. two lines and ahm fuckin flying mate. christ that's
good gear.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> hey bill just got a wee single white one from our mutual friend. two lines and ahm fuckin flying mate. christ that's
> good gear.


U wanna see what I got......its fucking yellow


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U wanna see what I got......its fucking yellow


your talking about yer boaby again aren't you?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Still kinda brownie shitty colour after it being up yer maws arse. Anyway it proper, proper. 2k an oz. 80 for a .7. Flying out the door. All you need is a little whisker and thats u for hours. My m8 done a half decent line and had to drink a bottle of whisky to level out. lol said he could have drunk another nae bother. 1 line


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

The Christmas lights have certainly made a difference to my town.

Now it looks like a shit-hole with Christmas lights.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Still kinda brownie shitty colour after it being up yer maws arse. Anyway it proper, proper. 2k an oz. 80 for a .7. Flying out the door. All you need is a little whisker and thats u for hours. My m8 done a half decent line and had to drink a bottle of whisky to level out. lol said he could have drunk another nae bother. 1 line


 ah got fae one of his mates and we nipped over tae get it, the guy jumps in the car and hands me 4 wraps(it was 3 g for a ton) and he says im givin you 4 coz i do them at 0.6. fuckin unreal , ahm gonny have aword when ah see him next week, fucked if ahm payin a ton for 2.4 g. christ ahve always done 0.9s......and felt guilty about that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2011)

the proper, proper fucked me up yesterday.

out since 2 nee scran few lines and i was fine. toot wore off and i wasn't fine anymore. left the pub at about midnight then have a complete blank till this morning. after several phone calls from concerned friends i've found out. i walked home but somehow walked the wrong way into scotswood. probably the roughest part of toon west. my lass said she phoned and i couldnt tell her where i was i asked a random lad who told me he wanted money to tell me where i was. i obviously told him to get to fuck. then realised there was a fucking gang of the scrotes up the road. i told my lass i had to ring off incase i had to get lively then the battery died. luckily i didnt end up getting battered. 

my lass got her brother to drive her over from the other side of toon looking for me at 2am. periodically heading back to mine to see if i'd arrived. she came back at 4 and saw the door wide open and my shoes on the doorstep. 

she was supposed to be out trying on bridesmades dresses with her mates this morning.....

i am not flavour of the month. and i'm fucking black and blue just to top it off.



HOWAY THE TOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the proper, proper fucked me up yesterday.
> 
> out since 2 nee scran few lines and i was fine. toot wore off and i wasn't fine anymore. left the pub at about midnight then have a complete blank till this morning. after several phone calls from concerned friends i've found out. i walked home but somehow walked the wrong way into scotswood. probably the roughest part of toon west. my lass said she phoned and i couldnt tell her where i was i asked a random lad who told me he wanted money to tell me where i was. i obviously told him to get to fuck. then realised there was a fucking gang of the scrotes up the road. i told my lass i had to ring off incase i had to get lively then the battery died. luckily i didnt end up getting battered.
> 
> ...


they really should have put the border further south and incorporated you fuckers intae scotland. same idiocy.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 26, 2011)

updates UK growers 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472326-fuk-out-old-new-128.html


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey up lads!

Fucked off with soil grows thinkin of making the leap to hydro any suggestions for starter kits? Done coco before, same results yield wise?

Bear in mind id kill a fucking house plant so nothing too taxing please


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

DWC, it's a bucket of water with an airstone in the bottom. If you're not upto making one, then oxypots look like good value single units offering great results. You will get a monster yield in comparison to coco. I'm back in a coco autopot system, so better than normal coco, and while the plants are pretty, it really is pretty much plain dissapointment, can't wait to get my DWC girl in floering in a weeks time. DWC


----------



## wiimb (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> DWC, it's a bucket of water with an airstone in the bottom. If you're not upto making one, then oxypots look like good value single units offering great results. You will get a monster yield in comparison to coco. I'm back in a coco autopot system, so better than normal coco, and while the plants are pretty, it really is pretty much plain dissapointment, can't wait to get my DWC girl in floering in a weeks time. DWC


DWC is the BOMB!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I really want to find room to make a DWC setup that uses a controller tank. I'm not that fussed about RDWC, but i do tend to get a bit lethargic and let my totes run dry  The 100L res i got with the autopots has certainly proved useful if a touch cumbersome.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

im using a water farm , its a dripper system , you can stick a airstone in it aswell and make it a dripper DWC


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

New pic updates in my thread !
Flipping tonight 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/462086-my-lazy-arsed-grow-journal-47.html#post6687815


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

Yo robbie, from what i've read the addition of an airstone into the reservoir is essential for the hyped growth of the water and aqua farms. that's why i decided against buying the aquafarm, they are a fantastic size but need a long veg so that the roots get into the alrge reservoir and growth goes mad.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yo robbie, from what i've read the addition of an airstone into the reservoir is essential for the hyped growth of the water and aqua farms. that's why i decided against buying the aquafarm, they are a fantastic size but need a long veg so that the roots get into the alrge reservoir and growth goes mad.



i dont have a airstone in mine .... 

vegg'ed for 3 weeks , flipping to 12/12 tonight 

View attachment 1906494View attachment 1906495


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll try to keep an eye on it, the aquafarm and it's 45L res was just a dream. Couldn't fit em in my veg space though.

I always end up sat wondering, do Americans really enjoy budweiser? i mean it's their joke on foreigners right? I'd rather cough down a bottle of whizz


----------



## JRTokin (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, i was fancying the amazon aero system as well on greens. Anyone any experience with these? The water farm would be a bit pricey and really fancied a one res system, cant be arsed topping up individual res


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'll try to keep an eye on it, the aquafarm and it's 45L res was just a dream. Couldn't fit em in my veg space though.
> 
> I always end up sat wondering, do Americans really enjoy budweiser? i mean it's their joke on foreigners right? I'd rather cough down a bottle of whizz



mines the waterfarm not the aquafarm mate , the waterfarm has a 15ltr res so its abit easier to manage , if it performs im gonna get another 2 and just do 3 plants at a time


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

JRTokin said:


> Thanks guys, i was fancying the amazon aero system as well on greens. Anyone any experience with these? The water farm would be a bit pricey and really fancied a one res system, cant be arsed topping up individual res


Waterfarm cost me £30 with pump and claypebbles all brand new! not really pricey at all mate. got it off amazon , have a look theres quite a few shops that sell them on there


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

JRTokin said:


> Hey up lads!
> 
> Fucked off with soil grows thinkin of making the leap to hydro any suggestions for starter kits? Done coco before, same results yield wise?
> 
> Bear in mind id kill a fucking house plant so nothing too taxing please


 im on my first real dwc attempt and as the lads say its the fuckin business, im an experienced soil grower but i'll never go back to it. dwc is fuckin idiot proof, supersillybilly can do it so that should tell u all. when i first thought about it i was readin all sorts of shit about ph and using ppm meters, checking this that and the next fucking thing, its total bullshit. as tiptop says its a bucket of water wae an air-stone, end of story. empty the fucker once a week, fill it up and add the nutes. i'l never do soil again.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i dont have a airstone in mine ....
> 
> vegg'ed for 3 weeks , flipping to 12/12 tonight
> 
> View attachment 1906494View attachment 1906495


 
View attachment 1906500

vegged for 3-4wks, was expecting much faster growth from the hydro m8??? suprise's me tbh that pic is just plain ol bio-bizz soil and hadnt even had any nutes lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

3 weeks since i transplanted it into the waterfarm mate but if im honest the 1st 7-10 days it didnt grow much as it was in transplant shock and i was figuring out the ph etc so its only really been growing in there for 10 - 12 TRUE veg days


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

My BSBCB has been veged 4-5 weeks and well, it's bigger than my flowering plants  getting on a meter wide. There could infact be unintended genious in my grow  The wire mesh has just curled into a U keeping all growth around the buld so better node spacing, then when i put it into flower i can tie the mesh horizontal and it bends all of the stems out into a pretty fancy looking flat managed scrog


----------



## UKHG (Nov 26, 2011)

hey hey!

well just been to york to see relatives! suks
anyways on way ther took the dog to give to her mum after the missuc hanged her mind after we got it! women threw up on my hamnett jacket 5 times and coz we had starved her for the journey it was bile! bare in mind was fucking coldlast nite all i had on was shorts and t shirt ffs
so half a pak of baby wipes later and full tin of lynx gassed everyone on bus i was to wearing it inside out ffs.

SO the return journey on coatsliiner if i sed was ok id be a LIER fuksake NO chairs stadning fuk i got a feel for how the jews felt in ww2.
so expecting the flue to kik in anyday from the close cramped coffing bus conditions 
dont u think the oldies and foreigners are arrgoant bastards wont moove oh fuking no just stand ther wen i got pram to get on and fuk wen the bus stops wait ther turn? ohhhhh nooo! lol push past arrogant [email protected]'s

SO HOWS UR DAYS BEEN ?

think my next ones gunna be 2 or 3 dwc mine are getting fuking big 9 days and they STINK!" hurrah!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

some people get all the luck


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

UKRG said:


> hey hey!
> 
> well just been to york to see relatives! suks
> anyways on way ther took the dog to give to her mum after the missuc hanged her mind after we got it! women threw up on my hamnett jacket 5 times and coz we had starved her for the journey it was bile! bare in mind was fucking coldlast nite all i had on was shorts and t shirt ffs
> ...


in reference to your later statement; i was brought up to be very polite and always help and respect people but the older i get the less i care about it, got to point where if the fuckers dont so me respect they're not gettin it back.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 26, 2011)

dura72 said:


> in reference to your later statement; i was brought up to be very polite and always help and respect people but the older i get the less i care about it, got to point where if the fuckers dont so me respect they're not gettin it back.


yes they do take the piss i was brought up with respect and fuk if a old lady needs the chair she can have it! guess im old fashoined but nowayds the elders just tar eveyone with the "chav" stigma "hoodlum" ect ect piss take


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yes they do take the piss i was brought up with respect and fuk if a old lady needs the chair she can have it! guess im old fashoined but nowayds the elders just tar eveyone with the "chav" stigma "hoodlum" ect ect piss take


i remember an incedent from over 20 years ago where i was at the very front of a long bus queue and an old dear tried to walk right in front of to the very head of the line, i saw her from the side of my left eye and just stuck my arm out and grabbed the metal bar thats on buses to help you on, nearly 'clothes-lined' the old cunt. she stopped dead, looked at me and walked away. i would ave gave her my place had she asked but i was so angry at her bad manners. at that point i had a large green mohican and full on punk look so i wasnt a sorta fade intae the backround sorta guy.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with dura. I respect old folk, hell, i've even walked them down the step from the shop at work because they're bad legs, but i will not put up with an arrogant old codger that thinks they can just do as they please and folk will react accordingly. Manners go both ways  And i'll fuck with your head if you try it otherwise. So yeah, i should be a lawyer, and a psychiatrist. Both of which are purely for pissing people off and not actually benefiting mankind


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2011)

trimmed about 40-50oz this wk all livers and pyschosis shame it werent mine tho lol stil get snorted out so carnt complain.........


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 26, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yes they do take the piss i was brought up with respect and fuk if a old lady needs the chair she can have it! guess im old fashoined but nowayds the elders just tar eveyone with the "chav" stigma "hoodlum" ect ect piss take


thats because theyre mostly right. compared to when old people were growing up say the 40s, 50s, britain if not the world has gone down the pan. london is full of blacks and white people that wanna be black, thus knife and gun crime has gone through the roof. places like bluewater the shopping center is chav central to the point where theyve banned hoodies. and just respect for people in general has gone down. i dont blame them for stereotyping people because its all around. theres still no excuse for rudeness though.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> thats because theyre mostly right. compared to when old people were growing up say the 40s, 50s, britain if not the world has gone down the pan. london is full of blacks and white people that wanna be black, thus knife and gun crime has gone through the roof. places like bluewater the shopping center is chav central to the point where theyve banned hoodies. and just respect for people in general has gone down. i dont blame them for stereotyping people because its all around. theres still no excuse for rudeness though.


 my argument when the grey brigaid start bitchin about 'the youth of today' and how people were more polite and the violence wasnt the same is to point out the 1st and 2 nd world wars, glasgow razor gangs, the korean war, the vietnam war and so forth. everybody has the rose tinted specs of youth.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 26, 2011)

can i have your guesses please uk!!?!?!?!!https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/490500-can-i-have-you-guesses.html


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 26, 2011)

trouble wiv you young feckers is you dont know what hard work is LMAO everything handed to you on a fucking plate...during the war..... LMAO 

dont tar all us older feckers wiv da same brush... 60's. 70's was a good era and any fucker giving it large from that era about how twatty our youth of today are never toked or took acid or fuck all.. just pretended to be groovy well really they were squares... 

anyway tis nice to see spotty oiky feckerfaces growing their own percy.


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 27, 2011)

*




*

well they are 6 weeks in to 12/12 today last night i gave a good flush as of to much nuts plus gave them good pruning to let as much light in now as only got about 2 weeks to go how do they look to you all, i think they have stop growing as i'm not seeing anymore size going on them


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2011)

That's what i like to wake up to see  great work.

The indian family across the road are having some big celebration on the street today, i'm not sure what butit involves a big ol horse with what appears to be emergency blankets draped over it.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2011)

probably sellin a daughter to pay for chrimbo


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2011)

lol, this family is RICH. I'm sat grooving to their musi, they have drums and people going EIEIEIIEIEIEIEIIEIEIIII and the likes


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 27, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin nice pal but id advise ya not to flush with just plain water try half a dose but plenty of runoff if u gave en to much nutes some nicr donkey dicks there pal and the pruning should work wonders for you !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Flushing is a myth.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2011)

http://kiwi6.com/file/156tkmax4r

They have huge swords!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Flushing is a myth.


for billy washing is also a myth.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2011)

I heard flushing is a myth also. The plant stores its nutes and energy in it leaves so as long as you're trimming properly it dont make one bit of difference. You're actually starving the plant of the nutrients it needs when finishing. I've had plants with mold before flushing and i've smoked what was salvagable with no harshness or sore throat. (imo)


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2011)

i can t believe gary speeds tenure as welsh football coach has ended so abruptly, and just when he was starting to get the hang of it


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

Even I cringed at that dura. Fuck sake


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i can t believe gary speeds tenure as welsh football coach has ended so abruptly, and just when he was starting to get the hang of it


lol.....Aye he was a good bloke i liked him when he was the blades manager, good player too!....what a shame mate!


----------



## UKHG (Nov 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The indian family across the road are having some big celebration on the street today, i'm not sure what butit involves a big ol horse with what appears to be emergency blankets draped over it.


fuk if we did that we would get fines for disturbance and arrested for cruelty!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2011)

I was in McDonald's and this stunning young girl took my order.
"I can make it large for you for an extra 30p," she said sweetly.
"I'm afraid you already have," I replied, "but how about a wank for a pound?"


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 27, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i can t believe gary speeds tenure as welsh football coach has ended so abruptly, and just when he was starting to get the hang of it


At least let them cut the poor fucker down before commencing with jokes lol


----------



## Gik69 (Nov 27, 2011)

When the seed is cracked and the White bit is showing.. Do you plant the white bit face down or up?
Many thanks!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2011)

At the end of the day it doesn't really matter, but i believe the debate tends to say root facing up, it then grows down. I just chuck the seed in any old way. I've never bothered germinating prior to planting.


----------



## Gik69 (Nov 27, 2011)

So I'm best off planting it down in the first place.
Thanks dude.

Anyone else got any views?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2011)

i tend to plant down all the time, high success rate, although as tiptop says the plant kinda finds its own way anyway, not as if in the real world the plants all miraculously plant all seed root down or up


----------



## Gik69 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks peeps just trying to get things right and what's best for my plant.
Any good nutes people recommend?? Brand wise.. I got an auto AK47 if that's any help.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2011)

i like bio bizz for soil and im currently using Ionics for hydro. bio bizz is a good cheap all-round nute, watch out when ur buying nutes as you can spend stupid amounts of cash for no real benefit.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 27, 2011)

im using canna A and B for my coco grow i also used it it the final stages of my rockwool grow! no problems but before that i used vitalink max BUT i got to say im getting FAR better results with the coco

advise wise
dont overwater them seriously i thought i was doing thema a favour pik the tub up everyday and chek the wieght till feelis light then feed but dont flood,
and dont be afriad to handle them they wont bite!(hopefully) na seriouly get in ther and look around if ur unsure they wont just miraculasly die or get hurt.

lastly leave them to rest if nothing else dont disturb them in ther darktime not to show your pals how cool they are or to work in the room do that in ther lights ON time,

anyways just what my advise would be after my first grow and what i leartned


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 27, 2011)

many people here switch to 10/14 in last weeks?


----------



## UKHG (Nov 27, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> many people here switch to 10/14 in last weeks?


I've read about it with very diffrent results but thats about it  soz


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 27, 2011)

bio bizz also for soil. not a massive fan myself tho. glad i got the heaven and algemic as hey help with the cal n other mina nutes. boron i think is in the heaven to. i use the norm nutes but i swapped the veg ones for the fish feed stuff. slightly lower in nute level then the vegging ones. topmax and flowering nute do job well. but wen u notice a def the heaven seems sort it right out. also water 2 times to each feed is the way i do it.
and rip gary speed. hell off a player and seemed a good chap. bloody shock seeing he hung himself.he was doing well with wales


----------



## baklawa (Nov 27, 2011)

http://blog.imva.info/medicine/medical-marijuana-saves-babys-life


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 27, 2011)

Argh! Bloody pH! Farting about with the pH down, get my solution down to 5.9, leave it for a bit, stir, still 5.9, so I stir it leave it again. Still 5.9. So I put one tiny tiny pin point drop of pH down in it. 5.6, the bastard pH went down to 5.6. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 27, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Argh! Bloody pH! Farting about with the pH down, get my solution down to 5.9, leave it for a bit, stir, still 5.9, so I stir it leave it again. Still 5.9. So I put one tiny tiny pin point drop of pH down in it. 5.6, the bastard pH went down to 5.6. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


5.9 is all good no need to fuck with it any more than that 5.8-6.2 all good


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 27, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Argh! Bloody pH! Farting about with the pH down, get my solution down to 5.9, leave it for a bit, stir, still 5.9, so I stir it leave it again. Still 5.9. So I put one tiny tiny pin point drop of pH down in it. 5.6, the bastard pH went down to 5.6. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


what PH you trying to achieve and for what medium? i find it easier to mix a bottle of ph down with a 2 litre bottle of water and keep it in the bottle , then it doesnt drop as much when you add abit


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like coco? For coco i just aim anywhere ebtween 5.5 and 6.5 and couldn't really care, if the meter beeps and sais 5.6, i'll leave it like that for a week . With hydro i got for 5.5-6.5 but generally 5.5-6.0


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 27, 2011)

ah, I'm in coco for the first time. I'm following Pukka's grow journal, he waters at 5.8.
So it's cool to leave it once I enter the 5.5-6.5 range? Cool, I've often wanted to just leave it and water at 6.0, as 2 drops of KCL in 1L of solution will bring it to that.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 27, 2011)

UKRG said:


> I've read about it with very diffrent results but thats about it  soz


i saw more positive how about u bud


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

What up UK? from a bean in Vegas.
I've been doing so online research on a naturally occurring plant growth hormone that I recently learned about called triacontanol. The way I found out about this hormone was reading Collective Gardener's thread (specifically the last maybe, 10-20 pages of it) where he starts using this new fertilizer called 'Yellow Bottle Final Bloom'. He say's that adding it the last few weeks of flower has given him a 20% increase in _real _weight, meaning it's not water weight. Something about the calyxes stacking differently or something. 
This guy has been growing for 30+ years, and has tried a lot of the trick out there. He's totally blown away by this product.
So I looked into it and found out the active ingredient is triacontanol. The shit's expensive. I guess a kilo of pure triacontanol is like 500,000E. The Yellow Bottle stuff is $80 alone, so I started looking into organic sources of the hormone.
It turns out that if used in a tea, alfalfa pellets & alfalfa meal have the active ingredient triacontanol in it and can be used as a soil drench or a spray. It's been widely studied in the US and is already used in commercial cotton, rice and corn farming to increase yield and production. It can be used in veg to increase leafy vegetative growth and at the end of flower to increase bud size.

Treating Yourself forum conversation about triacontanol in alfalfa. Short.
http://treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php?t-3152.html
.doc by a private nutrient company, but has good info at the beginning. Very short.
http://www.carbonkick.fi/growingsyst...elease_eng.doc

Anyways, check out these short reads. They're light so don't give it a look.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> ah, I'm in coco for the first time. I'm following Pukka's grow journal, he waters at 5.8.
> So it's cool to leave it once I enter the 5.5-6.5 range? Cool, I've often wanted to just leave it and water at 6.0, as 2 drops of KCL in 1L of solution will bring it to that.


Eyup mate canna say 5.5 - 6.2 so any where in that an your sound i usaully just shoot for 5.8 cos its in the middle an if you ph meter is out by a point or 2 your still good, hope this helps mate
If you ever fuck up an go way to low you can use abit of rhiz to raise it back up if your runnin stuff low and no chance of burn, an if ya runnin high i just add some more tap till im back at least to 5.5, just means the plants are gettin a slightly weaker dose that 1 feed, so saves chuckin the mix mate.


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 27, 2011)

Sage advice and well needed, I usually just throw away the whole batch as adding baking soda on top of ph down is just the gateway to more problems (imo).

Also thanks for the awesome journal man, really helping me getting used to coco! I'm heading towards day 28 now, steadily lowering Rhiz and increasing A&B. I won't be using Cal-Max though as I believe I'm in moderately hard water area. Also, it's hard to find the one you used!!! They don't sell it in the uk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2011)

Razztafarai said:


> Sage advice and well needed, I usually just throw away the whole batch as adding baking soda on top of ph down is just the gateway to more problems (imo).
> 
> Also thanks for the awesome journal man, really helping me getting used to coco! I'm heading towards day 28 now, steadily lowering Rhiz and increasing A&B. I won't be using Cal-Max though as I believe I'm in moderately hard water area. Also, it's hard to find the one you used!!! They don't sell it in the uk


No probs mate glad i can help, i would get some calmag supp tho mate if i was you, or wait an see how you go, you'l no once your in flower if you need.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grotek-Calmax-1-Ltr-/220810076792


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah awesome! I've been searching for cal max and not calmax, no wonder I couldn't find it! I'll be buying one of those very shortly. I've held off buying Cal-Mag from the grow shop as the NPK is quite high, Cal Max with just 2-0-0 is perfect.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## gaztoth (Nov 28, 2011)

mornin uk hows everyone?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

Was having a crack at not smoking weed today survived an hour


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

make that 2 hours but im bored now and giving in


----------



## autopot grower (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi just woundering if any one knows what the strain is that comes from sheifield. Its smells really fruity and unreal known as blues and I don't think its all blueberry as my mate grow that and it dint smell anythink like the blues from shefield iv been looking around and not sure but think it could be one from underground originals but not sure so hope some one out there can help cheers


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i saw more positive how about u bud



well yes i here it has good results BUT it takes longer so u gotta weigh that shit up maybe experiment witha a seperate plantg if u got the space me personally from what i read wold have a go unlike the wet cure that dont osund cool


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 28, 2011)

autopot grower said:


> Hi just woundering if any one knows what the strain is that comes from sheifield. Its smells really fruity and unreal known as blues and I don't think its all blueberry as my mate grow that and it dint smell anythink like the blues from shefield iv been looking around and not sure but think it could be one from underground originals but not sure so hope some one out there can help cheers


Its called livers, its a clone only strain mate
You a new user or different name?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> well yes i here it has good results BUT it takes longer so u gotta weigh that shit up maybe experiment witha a seperate plantg if u got the space me personally from what i read wold have a go unlike the wet cure that dont osund cool


ah then ill pass on that these will be coming down early as it is need some pennys for xmas , smoking water cured bud atm , dont do it.


----------



## autopot grower (Nov 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its called livers, its a clone only strain mate
> You a new user or different name?



Hi yeh am new to the fourm just to fined out what strain it is soo there aint any seeds for this strain then


----------



## autopot grower (Nov 28, 2011)

autopot grower said:


> Hi yeh am new to the fourm just to fined out what strain it is soo there aint any seeds for this strain then


So is it poss to get hold of these livers
clones


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

only feminzed ones, which will never be quite the same as the original...



autopot grower said:


> Hi yeh am new to the fourm just to fined out what strain it is soo there aint any seeds for this strain then


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> smoking water cured bud atm , dont do it.



lol thanx for the heads up!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> lol thanx for the heads up!


haha no worrys its like your having a joint and uve forgot to put the weed in lol tasteless.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> haha no worrys its like your having a joint and uve forgot to put the weed in lol tasteless.



shit thats not cool! lmao did u do ur whole lot or like not muchcoz if u did ur whole crop thats a frikin wounder pal!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> shit thats not cool! lmao did u do ur whole lot or like not muchcoz if u did ur whole crop thats a frikin wounder pal!


ah i bought this from the local guru  mine still got 5 weeks left


----------



## baklawa (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody know if there's any kind of weed detecting mechanism in place (random sniffing or whatever) at train stations? How about X-rays?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Anybody know if there's any kind of weed detecting mechanism in place (random sniffing or whatever) at train stations? How about X-rays?


paranoia lol no , maybe old bill with dogs at some larger stations.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Anybody know if there's any kind of weed detecting mechanism in place (random sniffing or whatever) at train stations? How about X-rays?


You wouldn't believe how advanced the police weed detection program has gotten.





Can you explain why they let pigeons in stations otherwise? I cant!


----------



## baklawa (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> paranoia lol no , maybe old bill with dogs at some larger stations.


Snigger away. I invite suspicion. I think it's because I look too good to be true *polishing halo*


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 28, 2011)

Lads a gals updates on my journal


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Snigger away. I invite suspicion. I think it's because I look too good to be true *polishing halo*


ill be the judge of that just pm the pics


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

simple answer dont walk thru a train station with a Key in ur shoulder bag u know wat i mean lmao wtf stop being tite pay for a taxi or a lift

or are you one of those kids that see the police and MAKE yourself look suspicious?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> simple answer dont walk thru a train station with a Key in ur shoulder bag u know wat i mean lmao wtf stop being tite pay for a taxi or a lift
> 
> or are you one of those kids that see the police and MAKE yourself look suspicious?


haha i have a friend like that i tend not to go anywhere with him hahaha  gets a big panic on hes proper bait lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> haha i have a friend like that i tend not to go anywhere with him hahaha  gets a big panic on hes proper bait lol


U know wat a mean?wtf lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

i seem to remember a while ago we were chatting about giving plants syrup , well i found a massive can of the old skool stuff at work , so im well tempted to rob it , but i forgot the point of what syrup does


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> i seem to remember a while ago we were chatting about giving plants syrup , well i found a massive can of the old skool stuff at work , so im well tempted to rob it , but i forgot the point of what syrup does


molaases u mean? sorts the smell out i think and gives the plants extra nutriants


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

haha 4th grow ive still never check out nutes  just have this one bottle of apple juice filled with some shit my mate said to feed em lol

seems all to complicated to me ppm npk pk fuck all that lol.

maybe the syrup would be a good idea lol


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL! For real?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

yes for real lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> haha 4th grow ive still never check out nutes  just have this one bottle of apple juice filled with some shit my mate said to feed em lol
> 
> seems all to complicated to me ppm npk pk fuck all that lol.
> 
> maybe the syrup would be a good idea lol



hey man if it works GO for it u know wat i mean,y fix it if it aint broke sort of thing props to ya!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah pretty much RG  Wanna have a crack at doing it properly next time tho and defo wanna fuck this soil off , m8 should be linking me with a bubble pot , ive got lights falling out my ass , just need to get educated on nutes really. im down with lst super crop and all that bull. i just didnt care enough before but now im kinda looking at it as a challenge


----------



## Razztafarai (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> hey man if it works GO for it u know wat i mean,y fix it if it aint broke sort of thing props to ya!


Exactly! I wish I had a magic bottle of all purpose nutes! Seriously, props to you fella.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

yeh i did rockwool first and now moved to coco wich im far happier with, im thinking of getting one of these next http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Garden-Plants-/2032/i.html?_nkw=dwc&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538 
they seem to be mega popluar and the way to go atm for smplicity and pure results 
im gunna learn scrog and lst next
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Garden-Plants-/2032/i.html?_nkw=dwc&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a ouse and he doesn't have a house I don't know why I call him Gerald
He's getting rather old but he's a good mouse


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh i did rockwool first and now moved to coco wich im far happier with, im thinking of getting one of these next http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Garden-Plants-/2032/i.html?_nkw=dwc&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538
> they seem to be mega popluar and the way to go atm for smplicity and pure results
> im gunna learn scrog and lst next
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Garden-Plants-/2032/i.html?_nkw=dwc&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538


thats what im switching too m8


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have a ouse and he doesn't have a house I don't know why I call him Gerald
> He's getting rather old but he's a good mouse


made me lmao  you ok tt mate


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

Aye, got through the day of work, all new staff now, none of em trained in the slightest. Didn't manage to burn anything though  And amde up 75 cookies. Nom!


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I have a ouse and he doesn't have a house I don't know why I call him Gerald
> He's getting rather old but he's a good mouse


pmsl...............random or wat


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

Well if any of you had a bone of style and class in your bodies you'd recognise the lyrics


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well if any of you had a bone of style and class in your bodies you'd recognise the lyrics


when did i ever say i had a bone of style?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

Never, i was just previously being polite and giving you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

when did pink floyd have class exactly ttt?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

Surrounded by bloody northerners  Cavemen the lot of ya's!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

i'll have you know i am a man of style, culture and substance the likes of which you have probably never seen before. 

i wear a flat cap with my north face and flick tab ends at kids. what of it son. eh?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 28, 2011)

pink floyd where before my time ... i dont listen to that garbage  .... (runs and hides waitin for the shit storm to follow that comment)


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 28, 2011)

[youtube]YaPysXyndJ4[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Surrounded by bloody northerners  Cavemen the lot of ya's!


im a midlander , might be north compared to you but dont tar me with the same brush as the northerners lol .. at least my sentances are somewhat the queens english not geordie jock jibberish pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

careful, i'll blow a raspberry at you


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 28, 2011)

lol ... ill bite my thumb at thee


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

GLOYTS the lot of ya!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

ned's end of


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yow lot am fukin saft north east south west arm from the black cuntry so yow cur label me as non of dem lundon jock gordy lmfao robbie lad were in the mids yo from?


----------



## Airwave (Nov 28, 2011)

*This math test will determine your favourite movie.* 

1. Pick a number from 1-9.

2. Multiply by 3.

3. Add 3.

4. Multiply by 3 again.

5. Now add the two digits together to find your predicted favourite movie.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Movie List:

1. Gone With The Wind
2. E.T.
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Star Wars
5. Forrest Gump
6. The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly
7. Jaws
8. Grease
9. The Joy of Anal Sex With A Goat
10. Casablanca
11. Jurassic Park
12. Shrek
13. Pirates of the Caribbean
14. Titanic
15. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
16. Home Alone
17. Mrs. Doubtfire
18. Toy Story


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ow and wer im frum we like cookoos not dem saft marsh mellows or cola bockles


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 28, 2011)

well that the last joint smoked till friday unless i magic some money from somewhere gonna be a suck ass few days :/


----------



## UKHG (Nov 28, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> well that the last joint smoked till friday unless i magic some money from somewhere gonna be a suck ass few days :/


whats worse is having a few ounce in from ur grow AND ITS FUCKING SHIT and your skint and gagging for a "propper" joint lol



Airwave said:


> *This math test will determine your favourite movie.*
> 
> 1. Pick a number from 1-9.
> 
> ...




how do u add them together if ur last aswer is a single digit?


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 28, 2011)

UKRG said:


> molaases u mean? sorts the smell out i think and gives the plants extra nutriants


ive heard it used for few reasons but it can encourage pests. apparently it mainly used in the flush stage as a carb feed and sweetens the taste off the smoke. 
near finished my mini grow this time but on my next round(blue chedz i cant wait} im gunna get some local unpasterised honey and add that that in my mid flush and end off flowering. its ment taste great and if local it helps ya plants with local illnesses and diseases.plus the sugars work as a carb feed


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 28, 2011)

some early frost..

pics curtesy of a mate.. strain is TGA deep purple.. starting to get a few purp spots here and there...


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> some early frost..
> 
> pics curtesy of a mate.. strain is TGA deep purple.. starting to get a few purp spots here and there...


lookin good mantz  does your mate know if the purple comes out naturally or if temps are cooler ?? if its when temps are cooler tell him to stick some ice cubes into his water when he feeds or if in pots let some icecubes sit on the soil / coco and leave to melt and he will get amazing purple colors


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> some early frost..
> 
> pics curtesy of a mate.. strain is TGA deep purple.. starting to get a few purp spots here and there...


Fuckin looks mint mate!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 28, 2011)

night lads.. leave you with this..

[video=youtube;R95TeZ9jE0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R95TeZ9jE0Y[/video]

[video=youtube;B1PPdK1EMAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1PPdK1EMAA[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 29, 2011)

Original ad: 
WANTED - Microwave
I am looking for a used microwave. WHITE ONLY

*From Me to *********@************.org:*

I have a LG microwave that I want to sell for $30. I am aware that your ad said whites only, but I am an African American. I sincerely hope that this won't be a problem for you, and we can put race issues aside and just do business.

Thank you,
Jamal

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I am so sorry that you misread my ad. I meant the microwave should be white, because it would match my kitchen.

Amy

*From Me to Amy ******:*

Oh, so because I am black, you think that I can't read? It really is amazing that the world we live in is still so racist. I'm sorry, but your insults have left me feeling sick. I don't think I can sell my microwave to a bigot. 

Sincerely offended,
Jamal

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I wasn't suggesting that you couldn't read. I'm not racist. If you read my whole email you would see that the ad was looking for a white microwave, not a white person. I changed the ad to avoid any confusion.

Amy

*From Me to Amy ******:*

So now you think that because I am black, I am too lazy to read your whole e-mails. Your racism is overwhelming. You will never get my microwave from me. I will, however, sell you a burning cross for your next klan meeting. Does $20 for the cross sound fair?

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

I can't write anything without you being offended! I give up!

*From Me to Amy ******:*

So you don't want the microwave?

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

Will you still sell it to me?

*From Me to Amy ******:*

I would never sell anything to a racist. 

*From Amy ****** to Me:*

Ugh I'm done with you.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey up billy lad up early ay got any plans today?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mornin folks how's the gardens today?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 29, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Mornin folks how's the gardens today?


Mornin bru gardens lookin a little overcrowded but nothin a little trimming cant sort out yourself?!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lookin good matey had a little accident with ma cotton candy yesterday but nothin sum string and half a clothes peg couldnt fix lol


----------



## horn420 (Nov 29, 2011)

got a problem wiv one of my plants, here are some pics of the leaves. can anyone help me on what the problem might be?? thanks


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 29, 2011)

morning uk whats on


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 29, 2011)

My mates grow that i set up for him lol wish it was mine lol


----------



## UKHG (Nov 29, 2011)

horn420 said:


> View attachment 1910997View attachment 1910996View attachment 1910995View attachment 1910994View attachment 1910993got a problem wiv one of my plants, here are some pics of the leaves. can anyone help me on what the problem might be?? thanks
> 
> View attachment 1910992


yeh mate they look fucked!

hope it helps


----------



## UKHG (Nov 29, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh mate they look fucked!
> 
> hope it helps





gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1911042My mates grow that i set up for him lol wish it was mine lol


thats the cleanest grow room fan i have EVER seen


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 29, 2011)

ye his first grow so every things brand new(cropicannz orange)nice smoke likes


----------



## horn420 (Nov 29, 2011)

hope what helps?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> ye his first grow so every things brand new(cropicannz orange)nice smoke likes


looks well hungry that one to the left. last thing you want going into the home stretch.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 29, 2011)

UKRG said:


> yeh mate they look fucked!
> 
> hope it helps


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks well hungry that one to the left. last thing you want going into the home stretch.


Nice spot don!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

sup cheds man!? im full of cold and my deaf agoraphobic rap fan of a downstairs neighbour is about to get a fuckin wake up call. 

i reckon if i can make out the words to brian adams in my flat she's getting gabba or jungle at full tilt and i'm going out.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks well hungry that one to the left. last thing you want going into the home stretch.


thats only 2 plants in a 424 gro tray(nft)lol so they get the same feed ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

floorstanders are bouncing, no spikes on laminate flooring. overdrive engaged muahwahahahahaa

long throws kicking off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> thats only 2 plants in a 424 gro tray(nft)lol so they get the same feed ???


well all i can say is one is pale green the other isnt. tho looking at the pic closely it could be just the lighting they both look a bit pale actually.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> floorstanders are bouncing, no spikes on laminate flooring. overdrive engaged muahwahahahahaa
> 
> long throws kicking off.


Haha, the way it should be. Ive recently worked out that th new member of staff in the shop is my neighbour, i'm trying to work out whether that means i can or can't play my music at unsustainable levels 

Old school american pie haha, bit of a blast from the apt seeing all those folk on one screen, wuldn't say no to watching harold and kumar, althouhg fuck off with the 3D already, it's one of the biggest gimmicks i've come across. If you want to make a 3D movie, make a 3D movie, but no, there has to be the 2D alternative which in itself proves that the 3d version is just a gimmick. Boo. Make a decent film, stop checking your fucking bank accounts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

you know it fella. funnily enough it doesn't take many songs at 3/4 volume to give the deaf bitch the hint. i can't actually stand in the same room with it at full belt. i fuckin love my hifi. it's worth more than most of my mates cars and i ride the bus lmao. 

i can't stand 3D movies either. take dances with blue wolves er i mean avatar. the scenery is beautiful but you cant see it cos the gimp is running through it and is the only thing in focus!? 

just had some great news. I'm getting a 500 bar bonus for crimbo!!!!!! i'm going out to get fuckin trolleyed.


----------



## gaztoth (Nov 29, 2011)

no Don you are spot on mate they are pail and the first one is alot pailer,i added 10 lts of water and a full strengh dose of ionics bloom and some boost hope this sorts it outrep+ for that lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know it fella. funnily enough it doesn't take many songs at 3/4 volume to give the deaf bitch the hint. i can't actually stand in the same room with it at full belt. i fuckin love my hifi. it's worth more than most of my mates cars and i ride the bus lmao.
> 
> i can't stand 3D movies either. take dances with blue wolves er i mean avatar. the scenery is beautiful but you cant see it cos the gimp is running through it and is the only thing in focus!?
> 
> just had some great news. I'm getting a 500 bar bonus for crimbo!!!!!! i'm going out to get fuckin trolleyed.


500, not bad! Not quite the bankers million but getting there  Most i've ever had was 100 which went in my pocket as we all trudged down the fields to the pub, which was the last i saw of that one, not sure how i pulled it off given most of the evening was an open tab on work. I woke up on christmas day with a devoured lobster on a plate next to my bed 

I've no idea of the potential of my hifi, never even been able to crank my sub up from minimum unless i fancy a riot with the neighbours, but no way in hell i could live with some crappy sony hifi or such.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup cheds man!? im full of cold and my deaf agoraphobic rap fan of a downstairs neighbour is about to get a fuckin wake up call.
> 
> i reckon if i can make out the words to brian adams in my flat she's getting gabba or jungle at full tilt and i'm going out.


Haha lad a bit of jungle should do the trick bro? Had my man flu couple of weeks ago that should b me finish for this year lol i hope !! Hows the new place vomin on mate??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> no Don you are spot on mate they are pail and the first one is alot pailer,i added 10 lts of water and a full strengh dose of ionics bloom and some boost hope this sorts it outrep+ for that lol


 no probs man! that should do the trick. 


tip top toker said:


> 500, not bad! Not quite the bankers million but getting there  Most i've ever had was 100 which went in my pocket as we all trudged down the fields to the pub, which was the last i saw of that one, not sure how i pulled it off given most of the evening was an open tab on work. I woke up on christmas day with a devoured lobster on a plate next to my bed
> 
> I've no idea of the potential of my hifi, never even been able to crank my sub up from minimum unless i fancy a riot with the neighbours, but no way in hell i could live with some crappy sony hifi or such.


hahah it'll deffo do for me man. i was quite shocked to be honest. but works been going good of late so i guess the boss was feeling generous. 

i love lobster. its the ultimate surf and turf. but i dunno, seems a waste when your too drunk to enjoy it.

how can you not know how loud your hifi goes haahah first thing i did was crank up the giggawatts man. neighbours be damned man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad a bit of jungle should do the trick bro? Had my man flu couple of weeks ago that should b me finish for this year lol i hope !! Hows the new place vomin on mate??


well i'm not sure i am moving after all that. my gaffe is pretty sweet the landlord likes me and doesn't inspect. i'm thinking it over with the mrs over crimbo. 

didnt get to jungle the hip hop was bassy enough for her to pack in after 20 mins or so. i think she's only got a ghetto blaster, poor moo haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i'm not sure i am moving after all that. my gaffe is pretty sweet the landlord likes me and doesn't inspect. i'm thinking it over with the mrs over crimbo.
> 
> didnt get to jungle the hip hop was bassy enough for her to pack in after 20 mins or so. i think she's only got a ghetto blaster, poor moo haha


Haha so you ll be back onit after crimbo u mean don lol hip hop lol drum and bass next ay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2011)

Aye reckon so like! Not a moment too soon. DnB nah dubstep


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, the way it should be. Ive recently worked out that th new member of staff in the shop is my neighbour, i'm trying to work out whether that means i can or can't play my music at unsustainable levels
> 
> Old school american pie haha, bit of a blast from the apt seeing all those folk on one screen, wuldn't say no to watching harold and kumar, althouhg fuck off with the 3D already, it's one of the biggest gimmicks i've come across. If you want to make a 3D movie, make a 3D movie, but no, there has to be the 2D alternative which in itself proves that the 3d version is just a gimmick. Boo. Make a decent film, stop checking your fucking bank accounts.


true true 3ds mainly r terrible. was forced watch harry potter ages ago on 3d and it was terrible. the film wasnt made to b 3d they just put it out on it as a money spinner. but saying that i watch my bloody valentines on 3d at cinema and it was amazing. was made to b 3d could tell. some parts with a tree going through a car and a shotgun looking down the barrell was awesome. watched film on dvd after and was terrible the 3d on a huge screen made it good


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2011)

that's just it, 3D could be quite great. Like a lot of computer technical things, but the issue is that they do not build the thing around this concept, but rather keep profit as their goal, so any 3D film that could actually be great, they make a 2D version, and as such the 3D can never actually have an intrical part in the story. Same goes for games, only now are things like destructible environments slowly becoing useful and such, previously the games had to cater for all kinds of shit computers so any things such as physics were a perk but nothing to do with the actual story etc.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2011)

First time i've come across this show  It's entertaining my sizzled mind sufficiently.
[youtube]PfJ0cJoJ1H4[/youtube]


----------



## baklawa (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey TipTop, was just looking for something brief to watch before floating off to bed - cheers mate 
In Dorset. Very very quiet place, the area where my aunt lives. Even quieter than the wilds of the North. I heard my own eyelashes grow last night, the silence was so utter.
Anyone seen this? http://youtu.be/i47HoiM0Au8


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 29, 2011)

thought my luck was in earlier, was in the car with my mate nipping down the road when suddenly i spot what u thought was a wallet had to get out and check and it was , looks like itd be slung no cash , bank card , driver licence , hmrc cards and some othershit , just wondering what fun i can have here .......


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

wake up ya bastards


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mornin lad!!


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

Life ! fuck im bored got woken up well early , im slightly concerned my buds arent getting any bigger , but i look in the cab so damn often its hard to tell -.- lol

hows urs coming on dude


----------



## luckycatxxx (Nov 30, 2011)

eh up... 5 critical mass seeds have started on their journey... one of me muckers phoned me and asked about a prob he is having with his TGA Querkle.. at lights on the plants look good and healthy but an hour or so later the leaves droop down.. plants are still in veg and about 5 weeks old, he thought it was overwatering at first then thought it was underwaterting.. it has him stumped and he doesnt have internet so thought I would ask you guys for any possibilities.. 

hey up toptip.. first time you saw the Thin Blue Line? in for a treat mucker tis funny as fuck.. another comedy in the form of a docu drama you may like is called "Operation Good Guys" seriously funny funny shit but you need whole episodes not clips from youtube as it doesnt do it justice.. but for sure tis funny as yer like and should have your gut aching with laughter.


----------



## baklawa (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do posh people serve such tiny portions? This is not the right household to get the munchies in.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 30, 2011)

morning bitches!!!!N

well fuk u ait for summet to come of ebay and when they arrive(celing lights) no fucking brackets to fix the up u know the small one that goes inside the wire houising on the ceiling and u screw each end to the mount ffs even took the plastic wire connectors out NOW i paid 25 for these fuckers used so the tite arseholes

on a good note my reebok dmx hitops arrived today size 14 lmao the postie wont even carry my shoe parcels to my house ther that damn big! sometimes size 15 pends on make and my clothes are 4xl so he gets pissy at them to due to the size and girth!lol

AND IM NOT FAT ITS GLANDULA! LOL no im 6ft8 getting clothes for me is a fucking curse i swear to god!

anyway plants looking sweet digi humidity metre and 30x meg glass arrived today suppose i should get Ppm wand next

all ive heard about 3d is---ridiculously expensive glasses---headaches----HUGE fuking downloads


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 30, 2011)

Same here in the U.S. bloody foreigners.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

UKRG said:


> morning bitches!!!!N
> 
> well fuk u ait for summet to come of ebay and when they arrive(celing lights) no fucking brackets to fix the up u know the small one that goes inside the wire houising on the ceiling and u screw each end to the mount ffs even took the plastic wire connectors out NOW i paid 25 for these fuckers used so the tite arseholes
> 
> ...


6"5 bud i feel ya


----------



## UKHG (Nov 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> 6"5 bud i feel ya


indeed a fucking pain mate i only ever wanted to be 6ft the problem was i just never stopped got a 48 inch waist and 21 stone ffs a real fucker these midgets dont undertsnad


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your avatar man, you know they are back on with new shows in the states... Personally I like Southpark much better, but a different deal.


----------



## UKHG (Nov 30, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> Love your avatar man, you know they are back on with new shows in the states... Personally I like Southpark much better, but a different deal.


yeh ofc southpark rocks lol but ur rite its diffrent humour


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Why do posh people serve such tiny portions? This is not the right household to get the munchies in.


Because posh folk know that there are a couple more courses and a cheese board and port to follow  I always loved getting stoend with my upper class school mates, there would always be so much fantastic fancy food in their pantry 

I got new staff memebrs and things are beginning to rock, not much for me to do, i can just delegate most of my responsibilities hehe. Enough so that i think i'll have another lie in tomorrow  bloody heaven this morning, hitting the snooze button on my phone for over 2 hours


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone got any ideas of what i can do with this card ive found i wanna get some cash off it lol


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

if it was lost or stolen it's been cancelled..



Ontheball said:


> anyone got any ideas of what i can do with this card ive found i wanna get some cash off it lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> anyone got any ideas of what i can do with this card ive found i wanna get some cash off it lol


Prob will be cancelled by now


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thieving little goit


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

heh judge all ya like  karma handed me this  i know it hasnt been cancelled i know who it belongs too


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

you know what would be really fun? returning it to the owner...
if you lost all your shit i'm pretty sure you'd want it back..



Ontheball said:


> thought my luck was in earlier, was in the car with my mate nipping down the road when suddenly i spot what u thought was a wallet had to get out and check and it was , looks like itd be slung no cash , bank card , driver licence , hmrc cards and some othershit , just wondering what fun i can have here .......


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you know what would be really fun? returning it to the owner...
> if you lost all your shit i'm pretty sure you'd want it back..


innit ... if you know it hasnt been cancelled and you know whos it is why not give it em back , you never know they might give ya a tenner or sumit for returning the wallet ....


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

i returned some guys wallet and he gave me £100 ... he was so relieved he didn't have to try replace all the shit.. couldn't stop thanking me..
now that's karma..

also found a kindle on the train once.. traced the owner and returned it. no reward though.. just a good feeling of having helped someone



RobbieP said:


> innit ... if you know it hasnt been cancelled and you know whos it is why not give it em back , you never know they might give ya a tenner or sumit for returning the wallet ....


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

id of kept the kindle .... then again i d need to learn to read 1st ... lol


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

honestly.. i thought about it.. but it was an old shit one 

lol



RobbieP said:


> id of kept the kindle .... then again i d need to learn to read 1st ... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 30, 2011)

You do know karma is that thing highly related to you knowing it's usable and who's it is, and whether you use it or return it. If your thinking is that it's karma, think of the karma when you do the dirty deed. More logic to your reasoning i think.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

huh? say what???? 



tip top toker said:


> You do know karma is that thing highly related to you knowing it's usable and who's it is, and whether you use it or return it. If your thinking is that it's karma, think of the karma when you do the dirty deed. More logic to your reasoning i think.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

hahaha tt , you mashed mate , i had to read that post 3 or 4 times before i actually understood who it was aimed at and what it meant


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

who was it aimed at? lol .. me?
doing the deed.. hahaha wtf



RobbieP said:


> hahaha tt , you mashed mate , i had to read that post 3 or 4 times before i actually understood who it was aimed at and what it meant


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

hahah no its aimed at OTB ... in plain english TT put , if otb thinks its karma to keep shit thats not his even though he knows whos it is then its his own fault when he does the dirty on some one and karma bites him in the ass !!  correct me if im wrong tt


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

im high now so i didnt read any of that shit long and shit he's owed me a grand for donkeys , his sister give me the card.


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hahah no its aimed at OTB ... in plain english TT put , if otb thinks its karma to keep shit thats not his even though he knows whos it is then its his own fault when he does the dirty on some one and karma bites him in the ass !!  correct me if im wrong tt


i read that one , it always bites me in the ass , but i understand little naughty brings a little bad  its just how these things work


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

just wondering can we delete the pictures we upload on our accounts ?


----------



## Ontheball (Nov 30, 2011)

ok so answered my own question yes bbut only recent ones , would they go if we deleted accounts ?


----------



## UKHG (Nov 30, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ok so answered my own question yes bbut only recent ones , would they go if we deleted accounts ?


depends if its a delete or a block as ther is a diffrence when removing from server u can choose to delete all posts and saves along with everything or not but thast only in the admin c/p(site owner) as a user my guess would be if you delte YOUR OWN act then ther prolly would be a bakup from the act as it could make threads not make sence wer u have posted and used pics to show ur point or watver


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuckin jibberish cunts otb lad if the goon owes u money lad take it up with him not his inbred sister who gave u the card lmfao i mean dam man up and give the lad wots comin to him if u cant give it him man up a little more dam if a lad owed me a g id be givin him a few dayz pronto anf if there was fuck all at the end of the tunnel id sell his sorry ass after he d dug a hole bruv wots wrong with folk these dayz tbf u look a mug already id of done his ass by now !!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

she gave you the card but not the pin? the fuck use it that? i'd ave shoved it down her throat
if you using the card and he finds out its you.. you'll get done for fraud..
like chedz says.. if he owes you the money.. tell him to give it to you... if he doesn't .. start with a kneecap.. it usually helps the money flow..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin jibberish cunts otb lad if the goon owes u money lad take it up with him not his inbred sister who gave u the card lmfao i mean dam man up and give the lad wots comin to him if u cant give it him man up a little more dam if a lad owed me a g id be givin him a few dayz pronto anf if there was fuck all at the end of the tunnel id sell his sorry ass after he d dug a hole bruv wots wrong with folk these dayz tbf u look a mug already id of done his ass by now !!


You talkin about doin ass again?? lol......................an i aint changed shit tonight chedds lol


----------



## baklawa (Nov 30, 2011)

Deprived of my civilizing influence for a few hours and you boys are kneecapping people already?
OK me about to smoke with some weird binaural beats thing on my headphones - not one of the trippy beats but deep brainwave shit, meant to unlock the subconscious etc. - my subconscious is a messy, dark, slimy pit and I am not sure what brought on this urge to revisit it, but if you never hear from me again then I'm probably still in there somewhere, battling my own sick twisted perverted demons


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

Heres a little story for u ladz!! 

The start of this year i got to know a lad that is from my ends as i worked with him over the crimbo period for a few weeks !! Anyway to cut a long story short he got laid off after the work got shit at our place and me bein who i am felt sorry for the lad i thought fuck it he can handle hisself so ill give him wot he wants out of my personal !! SHIT did i drop a bollock the lad came to me sayin he had a freind that wanted 20 oz so i thought fuck it why not so gave it him after askin him to see if he was alright to do the deal on his own! Wot with me growing up in a rough area i knew how shit could pan out but he was sure he could sort it so i left it to him to do a deal half hour lateri got a call from him sayin he d bin run down and smashed around the face with a house brick and mugged lol so i thought wtf stormed out the house met the so called big man and took his phone off him to phone the lad who was stroking the deal with him in the end he could nt give me a proper name or addy for the lad who was doin the shit with so i have him 2 options either find a job were i could av 200 a week cash from him or he would av to sell all his shit out the house he owned with his misses or kids tbf the lad paid evey penny back every week without fail but boy was i pissed with avin to wait for 200 brick every week!! he got terrorised to get it faster lol shit those are the dayz ay to think id av killed him stone dead if he neva come up with the money


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You talkin about doin ass again?? lol......................an i aint changed shit tonight chedds lol


Hey lad i thought u were hidin lol i was only jokin with ya lad the other day about your burnt plant lmfao !! Haha u fucker been waitin for your break ay lad?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2011)

soz chedds dont want no trouble mate your 1 bad ass mo fo!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

U no the deal bruv when ya visiting the green side lmfao?!!


----------



## iwanttoroll (Dec 1, 2011)

alright lads, complete noob here when it comes to growin. But i was just wondering is it a stupid idea to buy a cfl grow light and some nute of growell with my credit card and to my house? or does it just me being paranoid lol, cheers for any help guys


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

I always use my card and my own address but its a stupid idea to buy cfl's. Why not HPS or HID?????


----------



## iwanttoroll (Dec 1, 2011)

Unfortunately im on a budget, and i've heard alot of good things about cfls. Im only planning on a small grow, about 3-4 plants so i think a 250w cfl with the sunmate grow reflector should be alright for starters


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

If your going to do something, I say do it right. U can get this - http://www.somhydro.co.uk/product.asp?pid=595

Get the 600w. Its only £100. U will thank me in 3 months for this advice. More light = more bud. CFL's are shite for flowering, no bad for clones and veg. The bulb u get with that light is a duel spec so can be used from start to finish


----------



## iwanttoroll (Dec 1, 2011)

spent about a month trying to look for something around this price lol cheers brooo, also what do you do about seeds? im planning on buying some of attitude but im not sure.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

iwanttoroll said:


> spent about a month trying to look for something around this price lol cheers brooo, also what do you do about seeds? im planning on buying some of attitude but im not sure.


Go something nice and easy like Nirvanas AK48. http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/820-ak48-feminized-5-seeds.html


What u growing in??? (look everybody, I'm HELPING someone)


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

I got a mate who wanted to buy a 200w cfl, I said to him if ur gonna burn 200w u may as well burn a 250w hps and gave him a spare i had laying around lol. Hes a happy camper now >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin jibberish cunts otb lad if the goon owes u money lad take it up with him not his inbred sister who gave u the card lmfao i mean dam man up and give the lad wots comin to him if u cant give it him man up a little more dam if a lad owed me a g id be givin him a few dayz pronto anf if there was fuck all at the end of the tunnel id sell his sorry ass after he d dug a hole bruv wots wrong with folk these dayz tbf u look a mug already id of done his ass by now !!


heh funny u say that she give me the card cuz the little fucker did a runner, so he doesnt know ive got it for shit.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

iwanttoroll said:


> Unfortunately im on a budget, and i've heard alot of good things about cfls. Im only planning on a small grow, about 3-4 plants so i think a 250w cfl with the sunmate grow reflector should be alright for starters


i want more light than that for 4 imo.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

Its like taking a knife to a gun fight using cfl's


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

doing my first cfl grow atm about 700w total , only done it for heat issues but seems to be going alright i do miss the buzz of the hps tho lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone use a ioniser for the smells?

yeh i got a 250 hps got a 600 builb innit tho sell that if u want pal if u live in the bradford/leeds area

ANYONE SELLING A 8POT WILMA OR TRADE?

or 2 -3 pot dwc?


Ontheball said:


> doing my first cfl grow atm about 700w total , only done it for heat issues but seems to be going alright i do miss the buzz of the hps tho lol


hows that going? and leki is it using basically the same as wat a 600 hps uses? i know ur using 700 watta but watts a 100 watts?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 1, 2011)

http://http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/30/carrier-iq-trevor-eckhart_n_1120727.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

Ive got 2x 8 pot wilma systems. Someone has first refusal tho. Ill get back to u


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got 2x 8 pot wilma systems. Someone has first refusal tho. Ill get back to u


Awrite billiam hows tricks??


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2011)

If someone who plays the guitar is guitarist and someone who plays the violin is a violinist then what do you call someone who raps?

A nigger.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

[youtube]/v/i47HoiM0Au8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]
Makes ya proud to be British lmao not.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2011)

the poor bitch got arrested for it, fuckin outrageous, there are times, especially within the bigger cities when as a white person you feel in the minority, makes ma fuckin blood boil. has anyone ever heard any body say that we need or want more fuckin immigrants? there only here so that the cunts who own business and factories can have cheap fuckin labour at the expense of the indigenous brits. im fucking sick of it, if those fuckers in power dont do sumthing real soon then coupled with the economic probs were already in due to the cunts giving their retarded cousins jobs in banks then were gonna end up with real fuckin problems on the streets, ive never been a tory but old Enoch Powell was spot on the money back in the 60s.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/i47HoiM0Au8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]
> Makes ya proud to be British lmao not.




i agree with her just not the way she went about it infront of the kids .... that golly behind her who stands up makes me laugh , like he is some kind of macho man then does nothing lol !


----------



## Airwave (Dec 1, 2011)

dura72 said:


> the poor bitch got arrested for it, fuckin outrageous, there are times, especially within the bigger cities when as a white person you feel in the minority, makes ma fuckin blood boil. has anyone ever heard any body say that we need or want more fuckin immigrants? there only here so that the cunts who own business and factories can have cheap fuckin labour at the expense of the indigenous brits. im fucking sick of it, if those fuckers in power dont do sumthing real soon then coupled with the economic probs were already in due to the cunts giving their retarded cousins jobs in banks then were gonna end up with real fuckin problems on the streets, ive never been a tory but old Enoch Powell was spot on the money back in the 60s.


The war is coming. You can't stop it, you can only prepare for it.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2011)

Something tells me she was pissed up good n propper, took the kid along to distract from any suspicion  That or she's got a case of heavy retardation in the language articulation section thingymajog 

Crappy phone pic i'm afraid, harvest today, final plant into flower on saturday. Romulan on left, exo on right, both chock full of black rose cross seeds


----------



## Griffta (Dec 1, 2011)

evenin all, soooo how do you create your own fem seeds?

those look nice ttt.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 1, 2011)

colloidal silver ...



Griffta said:


> evenin all, soooo how do you create your own fem seeds?
> 
> those look nice ttt.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Griffta said:


> evenin all, soooo how do you create your own fem seeds?
> 
> those look nice ttt.


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/78710-how-make-colloidal-silver-make.html
check that out


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

UKRG said:


> anyone use a ioniser for the smells?
> 
> yeh i got a 250 hps got a 600 builb innit tho sell that if u want pal if u live in the bradford/leeds area
> 
> ...


yeah going alright mate buds are starting to crystal up , had a few hiccups along the way my grow progress is in my sig , rather a ghost town tho, i cant comment on the electric with fact as ive never checked ive got inclusive bills so doesnt matter to me , but i do believe its cheaper to run the cfls over a 600hps.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck me just ripped a thug head of a shottie and the bastard tube wasnt quite in the water think ive just lost half my lungs in the hectic coughing fit that followed and breathe... phew !


----------



## Griffta (Dec 1, 2011)

cheers for the info on fem seeds, think I'll stick to buying 'em for the time being


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

ttt u running any fem seeds or , all reg ?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

right for the next 30 mins i shall be rolling myself a birthday blunt ready for midnight , god i wish i was still 18


----------



## iwanttoroll (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys, where woould i be better off buying seeds? attitude or everybody does it.com. If it wasnt for the fact everybodydoesit.com was based in the uk i would have bought from attitude already.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 1, 2011)

tbh i a fan of herbies pick n mix.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2011)

The woman on the front cover of Take-a-Break always looks fucking happy yet all the articles are about Rape, Domestic Abuse, and Cookery.

It would be much more realistic if she had a black eye and was holding a sponge cake.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 1, 2011)

normally id have a go at the lady on the tram and anyone approving of it because im not "racist", but shes right to a degree... not to mention very brave. london is full of everything except fucking whites, and thats our capital. just shows you what a joke immigration is in this country. im not gonna join the bnp but someone needed to say something to be honest. its about time the blacks got it, how often do we hear of people being stabbed by black youth? theyve got operation trident in london which is not just a gun crime unit but a BLACK ON BLACK gun crime unit... comes to a point where the uk needs something like that. a joke.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

What would have the Flinstones been called if they were black.................NIGGERS!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

morning humans and billy.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

Growing up I used to have a bath once a week on a sunday night with Mr Matey...

He was a widower four doors down, had the tap end, cracking fellow


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey troops!anyone got any likes on breeding your plants plz cheerz ladz!
as im going to try it,do you need to gey different rooms to keep the mate,collect pollan,omly a bud of a girl?with tights? sorry lads i know we all hate noob questions lol


----------



## x Scarface x (Dec 2, 2011)

@* WeedKillsBrainCells


*funily enough that woman on the trams from my area, infact, thats the tram service i take home from work each day.
It does get over crowded & at time's by majority of black people.
They keep to them selfs & do no harm so i really think there is no need for an outburst like that at THAT PERTICULAR MOMENT IN TIME.
It's true most street level crime is commited by black people but there are white people involved too, infact if you look things up you'll find that the more serious ORGANISED CRIME is done by white people. So what if they want to stab & shot eachother that is none of mine or yours business unless your involved in one way or another.
You can blame the government to some extent as this immegration system is way over due a revamp, the current pm was meant to do something but i havent seen anything yet.
The fact that the uk is a MULTI-CULTURAL country now but we will have to face it, that's how it will stay for many decades to come unless another hitler type regime takes over which i can hardly see ever happening LOL.
The area in which that tram leads to (my area) funily enough is a mainly white comunity, with asain steadily creeping in, NOT black by any means, the majority of blacks live in the council estate a couple stops back. 
i don't think the black's should be picked on just yet, first it's the asain's who gotta go, they populate faster than the chinese, have an awful smell, talk all the jobs & homes + seek benifits. 
Im not a fan of the bnp but i do side with them on some points that woman should of kept her mouth shut on the tram it wasnt the time & the place for it, shes lucky she didnt get hurt, if my wife did that i'd be the one to give her a good beating. LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

thank fuck it's friday. i've had me orders though nee boozer for donald.  

chelski on smash the morrow though early kick. estimate i'll be pissed by kickoff.


----------



## luckycatxxx (Dec 2, 2011)

whats with da politics of Hate? fuck racism in all its forms.. tis the politics of a twat endov innit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 2, 2011)

I aint no racist but people are entitled to say whatever they want, even NIGGERS! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 2, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> can ya use gh overdrive and pk 13/14 together???


I am..........tell u in a couple of days. lol


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 2, 2011)

God im so sick of bloody cheese i dont even rate it grrr just want some fruity smoke


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 2, 2011)

I seem to have developed a weird habit of reciting "Hubble Bubble toil trouble" when I'm mixing nutes lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ttt u running any fem seeds or , all reg ?


All reg unless i'd stuck for time or space. Not too fond of the idea of feminized seeds.


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 2, 2011)

up dates plus some new bits

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-38.html


----------



## UKHG (Dec 2, 2011)

BUT the yeild from using 1x 600hps is MCUH better than 2x300 dual spektrum cfls?

using 1x 600 on x8 plants atm would 2x 300 watt cfl do the same job?


----------



## JRTokin (Dec 2, 2011)

UKRG said:


> BUT the yeild from using 1x 600hps is MCUH better than 2x300 dual spektrum cfls?
> 
> using 1x 600 on x8 plants atm would 2x 300 watt cfl do the same job?


600w HPS = 90000 lumens

ive heard the 200w cfls produce around 12k lumens so x3 this would equal * 36000 Lumens* I think this is an optimistic guess though because the higher wattage bulbs do lose some light. 

So to answer your question The Hps will achieve around 2.6x the amount of light of the flouros and have much better light penetration producing bigger buds. Yes cfls will run cooler but imho thats nothing a cool tube couldnt take care of. Just my 2p

JR


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

A man goes to see the doctor complaining he has an orange cock. The doctor asks him to flop it out so he can have a look to see what the trouble is. The man duly gets his cock out for the doctor and, sure enough, it's bright orange.

The doctor is amazed by this and tells the man he has never seen anything like it before and asks him when he last had had sex?
"Never," says the man, "I'm a virgin and live on my own".
"Does anyone else in your family have this affliction?" asks the doc.
"Not that I'm aware of" replies the man.
"Do you work with any strong chemicals?" queries the doctor.
"No, I'm unemployed" states the man.
"Really," says the doctor, "what do you do all day, then?"
The man replies, "I sit at home watching porn films eating Wotsits."


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Off form tonight Dura. That was a bad joke even when i was a nipper in the school playground  that and the definitions of pain and impossible


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

i just found it there tip and i hadnt heard it for years so it was more a trip down memory lane.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol.

Irish inventions: The waterproof tea bag

steak anyone?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol.
> 
> Irish inventions: The waterproof tea bag
> 
> steak anyone?


#
tt's slaughter house! wanna play a game? (in the voice of jigsaw) lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

An older gentleman had an appointment to see the urologist who shared anoffice with several other doctors. The waiting room was filled with patients, as he approached the receptionist desk, he noticed that the receptionist was a large unfriendly woman who looked like a Sumo wrestler. He gave her his name.
In a very loud voice, the receptionist said, 
"YES, I HAVE YOUR NAME HERE; YOU WANT TO SEE THE DOCTOR ABOUT IMPOTENCE, RIGHT?"
All the patients in the waiting room snapped their heads around to look at the very embarrassed man. He recovered quickly, and in an equally loud voice replied, 
"NO, I'VE COME TO INQUIRE ABOUT A SEX CHANGE OPERATION, BUT I DON'T WANT THE SAME DOCTOR THAT DID YOURS."

MORAL OF STORY---DON'T FUCK WITH THE OLD FOLKS


----------



## Griffta (Dec 2, 2011)

Q: Why did the bakers hands smell?
A: Cos he kneeded a poo

childish I know.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 2, 2011)

Ssshhhh stop it, got a really respectable visitor and she mustn't know I'm stoned. Stop making me _laugh_....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Q: How do you put an elephant in a fridge?
A: Open the door put the elephant in and close the door

Q: How do you put a giraffe in a fridge?
A: Open the door take the elephant out, put the giraffe in, close the door

Q: If there is an animal meeting and every single animal is going to be there except for one, which one would it be?
A: The giraffe, It's still stuck in the Fridge

Q: If you had to get across a swamp and it was full of crocodiles how would you do it?
A: Just swim across, The crocodiles are at the animal meeting.

My evening is so far almost euphoric, just been clicking around putting dumb ass yanks in their place  I do love that section of the evening where it's not yet time to go out but there's not enough time to do anything of value, so you opt to be devils advocate and start pissing everyone off


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2011)

bah got a week til ive got to tear my shit down and move house, not the best timing either as my plants have still got a fortnight min to go, on the plus side though im moving from a 2 bed flat to a 3 bed house and its got a fully boarded out loft with power  , only drawback is im gonna have at max5ft height which im not looking forward to, why cant things be easy eh?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

3bed house you say  that could be fun. You taking on the whole thing or is it gonna be shared with someone? The things i could do if i had a spare couple of bedrooms. I'd buy a shark for one thing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 3bed house you say  that could be fun. You taking on the whole thing or is it gonna be shared with someone? The things i could do if i had a spare couple of bedrooms. I'd buy a shark for one thing.


yeah whole thing for me,gf n baby, cldnt resist it at only £50 a month more than what im paying for a 2 bed flat with cunts for neighbours
, also its only 100yards from the house i grew up in so thats kinda cool coz all the old neighbours still live there lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

What you paying for the new place out of curiosity? The place i have is 800 a month before any bills or council tax. If i lived near the folk who i grew up around, they'd probably think me some sort of drunk menace purely based on my childhood experiences with em  I used to get in so much trouble as a kid i remember having to have councelling with my brothers once, we were at a christian place and we were on a big high cliff walk, so me and my bro's ran around chanting commitment suicide for an hour or two


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

Why is it that pubs won't serve me if I'm drunk but McDonald's continue serving fat fuckers?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

You know what a fucking joke Islam is when they need their own dating website


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You know what a fucking joke Islam is when they need their own dating website


i quite fancy dating islamic women , i hear they often get stoned.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh god, if that was spontaneous you need to get into standup. Don't think my flatmate has ever heard me laugh that loud for so long, normally just a grunt of approval 

Have you ever watched Milton Jones, Dura? As simple as it is i find him very entertaining 
[youtube]FopcSCMIXY[/youtube]


----------



## Griffta (Dec 2, 2011)

Just watching Warrior. Dunno if any of you have seen it but it's pretty good so far (in a Rocky kinda way)


----------



## UKHG (Dec 2, 2011)

Griffta said:


> Just watching Warrior. Dunno if any of you have seen it but it's pretty good so far (in a Rocky kinda way)


yeh watchwed the retail version the otherday (well scrnr) damn awsome film


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh god, if that was spontaneous you need to get into standup. Don't think my flatmate has ever heard me laugh that loud for so long, normally just a grunt of approval
> 
> Have you ever watched Milton Jones, Dura? As simple as it is i find him very entertaining
> [youtube]FopcSCMIXY[/youtube]


lol, it was spontaneous. my head is probably tuned into comedy as a result of reading jokes all day long, i can literally spend hours each day in pursuit of laughter.
i know that milton character from mock the week, very tripped out but exceptionally funny due the truly unexpected punchline style of his humour, lateral thinkin appeals to me as i tend to think a little off key myself....funnily enuff so does my dad and my brother, must be genetic.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Oh god, if that was spontaneous you need to get into standup. Don't think my flatmate has ever heard me laugh that loud for so long, normally just a grunt of approval
> 
> Have you ever watched Milton Jones, Dura? As simple as it is i find him very entertaining
> [youtube]FopcSCMIXY[/youtube]


im watching milton jones tomorrow live its a small old world ent it


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol, that's where i know him off as well. Funny guy. My whole family are more of the P. G. Woodhouse variety of comedy, and while i absolutely love the stuff myself, I can never get enough of never mind the buzzcocks, mock the week, Q.i, all that pointless but great comedy.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 2, 2011)

anyone know where i can order me a scope online for checking me thrichs? guy in my grow shop is a complete rip off artist


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 2, 2011)

tink got my mini scope off ebay 2.99


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Just ebay jewelers loup. Loads of em for cheap, better than the funky microscope things, and lots come with lights built in, and for penies 

"I just phoned the spiritual leader of Tibet, so he sent me a large goat with a long neck, turns out i'd phoned dial-a-lama"

Such a bad joke but he somehow pulls em off so bloody well


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks got one sorted.....why didn't i think of ebay??? fs


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you know all Scotsmen start out as a scotch egg? Cold and gingery.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=currency+detecting+microscope&_sacat=See-All-Categories
l just got one, only a cpl of quid, its just small but very clear.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 2, 2011)

he reminds me off a dizzy tim vine. think its tim vine the one liner man out of not going out ,with lee mack. yeah milton jones is not to far from me tomorrow and mrs treated us to tickets. should b good. seeing mcintyre next year nov and will try get franky boyles tickets wen hes next touring


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Did you know all Scotsmen start out as a scotch egg? Cold and gingery.


lol, i think ive heard that one before. im still chuckling though.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> he reminds me off a dizzy tim vine. think its tim vine the one liner man out of not going out ,with lee mack. yeah milton jones is not to far from me tomorrow and mrs treated us to tickets. should b good. seeing mcintyre next year nov and will try get franky boyles tickets wen hes next touring



Tim Vine, now that name rings bells. For some reason i'm thinking of a dvd cover with someone holding a garden gate or soemthing. hmm, i think i might be thinking of someone else.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 2, 2011)

hes thin on top but blonde. think had lil spell with paul whitehouse aka harry enfields mate. funny but very simular milton jones but bit more cheesy. tim vine had the world record telling most jokes in hour till rescent.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 2, 2011)

not going out is on dave right now catch him in that. we went to see dave gorman last week, was ross noble before that and jus booked front row jimmy carr tickets for 2013. i'll forget about it by then i'm fairly sure


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

I havve no idea what Gorman is upto these days, last i ever watched was a googlewhack adventure and that was yearrrsssss ago, funny yes, but i coul name 10 people i'd rather watch standup, i just didn't think he quite pulled off his dvd as well as could have been done for the "stunt" he pulled


----------



## UKHG (Dec 2, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> anyone know where i can order me a scope online for checking me thrichs? guy in my grow shop is a complete rip off artist


ebay i just got one 2.99
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320670087588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 2, 2011)

he had a show on bbc2 for a very limited run of weeks where ppl thought up odd inventions and pitchen them to him and celebs, was good for a late night buckled laugh. i believed the googlewhack adventure, it'd be more effort than it was worth to fake it, he must know he's probably gonna try n make a show out of these things as he's doing them tho, i always throw away my plane ticket stubs lol
picked up a copy of I am dave gorman - the show previous to googlewhack - at the gig, that was a good series


----------



## Griffta (Dec 2, 2011)

I went to see Jason Byrne the other night and he was funny as fuck, the cock-eyed oirish cont.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

Powar!
[youtube]3mL_ga3M13w[/youtube]


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 2, 2011)

anyone answer this ? i want a grow that doesnt use soil or a pump suggestions ?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 2, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> anyone answer this ? i want a grow that doesnt use soil or a pump suggestions ?


 perlite or moss


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What you paying for the new place out of curiosity? The place i have is 800 a month before any bills or council tax. If i lived near the folk who i grew up around, they'd probably think me some sort of drunk menace purely based on my childhood experiences with em  I used to get in so much trouble as a kid i remember having to have councelling with my brothers once, we were at a christian place and we were on a big high cliff walk, so me and my bro's ran around chanting commitment suicide for an hour or two


£750 a month


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> anyone answer this ? i want a grow that doesnt use soil or a pump suggestions ?


Autopots m8 they use gravity


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

£750 a month for 3 bedroom! lol, not a bad price! 

By no soil are you also ruling out coco? Or? Autopots, well to be honest i don't like em, while the principal is great, one little nudge of the pots and half an hour later i find that the cab has been flooded. I don't like the idea of 50L of water being retained by a small plastic valve that regulates itself. Read up on hempy buckets. 

Why no pump? That rules out near all forms of hydro growing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywNheTibt4U


This is Dura


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 3, 2011)

fucking bugs have come back guess didnt get all eggs and im too skint to buy anything fml and fmg.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 3, 2011)

View attachment 1917039



Made me chuckle


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2011)

morning gents


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

Fuck I'm still pissed.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish i were, would be better than the hangover, meant to be taking all my grow stuff down and getting it in the attic.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

Final push  Second scrog screen in place, now to start trimming it down a bit, always a daughting task, where to begin  9 weeks from now and everything should be go!

Here's a typical scrog, yields 4-5 ounces with cheese that's done it's stretching.






So her's this scrog  Once that's stretched out it's gonna be rather monumental, really considering sticking the 400w hps in there as well.






Yay  big plant!. Although now might be a good point to consider that i own no hydro flowering nutes and have no ph down. Hmm.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 3, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> fucking bugs have come back guess didnt get all eggs and im too skint to buy anything fml and fmg.


bugs this time year? thats fecking unlucky man. cant u give them a shower for now to help reduce numbers if no money treatments?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Final push  Second scrog screen in place, now to start trimming it down a bit, always a daughting task, where to begin  9 weeks from now and everything should be go!
> 
> Here's a typical scrog, yields 4-5 ounces with cheese that's done it's stretching.
> 
> ...


yo hows do? im interested in scrogs. gunna do one with blue cheese next few weeks wen my older ladys r finished? any advice? is it best put screen on after the stretch?
is your screen floating as in not fixed? is it best to have two screens then?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 3, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> bugs this time year? thats fecking unlucky man. cant u give them a shower for now to help reduce numbers if no money treatments?


im guessing u literatly mean put them in the shower , mine would destroy them to strong lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2011)

me campin


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> yo hows do? im interested in scrogs. gunna do one with blue cheese next few weeks wen my older ladys r finished? any advice? is it best put screen on after the stretch?
> is your screen floating as in not fixed? is it best to have two screens then?


I'm no expert with scrogs, not by a long shot, think las or sambo, it's one of the two, would be ebtter person to ask. I use very small net cupos with DWC so the plants will fall over unless supported, so typically i would have a rigid scrogg frame connected to the tote. On this occasion it is BIG so i just opted to lay the scrnn over and tie it down if needs be. I've never done 2 scrog screens before, don't think any folk do, just sometrhing i'm trying cus why not 

Stretchy seedling that i found in one of the autopots 





And my small mountain of washing up. The majority of the hydro stuff is still in the attic, let the fun commence!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahhhaaaa, i solved a riddle. I have been waiting for my glassowkr to get shipped over to me for near a month now. I had originally received one bauble, and was annoyed that they hadn't sent the rest. The reality of the matter was that i emailed a completely different company my address and they just happened to have had someone with my name blow a bauble at their place, so they sent it to me. Now i just have to hope the place i acually went to haven't binned my glass


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2011)

The sickest football chants Britain has to offer:Be warned sum of these even made me wince, and thats not fuckin easy.

Ohh, I wish it could be Hillsborough everydaaaaay, where the fans start swinging and the fence begins to swaaaaaay! 
Ohh, I wish it could be hillsborough everydaaaaay,where they rob dead bodies and the fans refuse to paaaaaaay!

(Manchester United fans vs Liverpool, Hillsborough disaster)

Who's that lying on the ruuunway? Who's that lying in the snow? It's Matt Busby and the boys, making all the fucking noise, cause they couldn't get the aeroplane to go! 
(Liverpool fans vs Manchester United, Munich air disaster)

Don't blame it on Ade! Don't blame it on the injuries, don't blame it on the referees. Blame it on Eboue! 
(Arsenal fans mock their own player)

There's only one Davie Cooper, in his brain they found a tumour. What a wonderful way, to spend you day, watching Davie Cooper pass away.
(Aberdeen fans vs Rangers, Davie Cooper dies live on television)

Who's that lying by the seaside? Who's that lying by the shore? David Murray and his wife, cause he's paralysed for life! Oh, he won't be doing the bouncy anymore!
We've got Larsson, we've got Lubo! David Murray's shite at Judo!
(Celtic fans vs Rangers, sung at Rangers' chairman David Murray who has plastic legs)

Could you go a fucking sunbed Tommy Burns? Could you go a fucking sunbed Tommy Burns? Could you go a fucking sunbed, go a fucking sunbed, go a fucking sunbed Tommy Burns?
(Rangers fans vs Celtic, Tommy Burns died of skin cancer)

Could you go a chicken supper Bobby Sands? Could you go a chicken supper Bobby Sands? Could you go a chicken supper, you dirty fenian fucker! Could you go a chicken supper Bobby Sands?
(Rangers fans vs Celtic, Bobby Sands, Irish freedom fighter, went on a hunger strike)

Where's your Norrie gone? He left the heater on! Where's your Norrie gone? Left the heater on! ... Dodgy heater! Dodgy heater!
(Clyde fans vs Dunfermline, Dunfermline legend committed suicide by setting his house on fire)

IF YOU CAN THINK OF ANY MORE, ADD IT.

Blue is the colour,
football is the game, 
poor old Matthew Harding,
he should have caught the train!
(Rich Chelsea fan who died in helicopter accident) 

Adebayor! Adebayor!
His dad washes elephants,
And his mum is a whore!
(Derby fans)

What's that there coming out of your sock, is it an ankle? is it an ankle?
(everyone @ eduardo)

RVP
When the girl says no
Molest her
(to tune of that Craig David song, sung at Van Persie)

An M, a U, an N. An I, a C, an H
There was an air disaster in 1958!
They went to Red Star Belgrade and crashed the fucking plane
And when they play in Europe I hope they crash again!
(anybody to the Manc cunts)

It was the ice on runway made the aeroplane go down
The aeroplane go down, the aeroplane go down
It was the ice on the runway made the aeroplane go down
In the moooost delightful way!

Could you go and buy a stella Georgie Best
Could you go and buy a stella Georgie Best
Could you go and buy a stella, you're turning fucking yella
Go and buy a stella Georgie Best
(good riddance you cunt)

There's only one Bobby Charlton, one Bobby Charlton
With a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile..Charlton is a fucking paedophile!

Did the farmers, did the farmers, did the farmers burn your wives?
Did the farmers burn your wives?

(To Derby fans or any Welsh team after the foot and mouth outbreak.)

Hillsborough:

who's that choking on their vomit
who's that turning fucking blue
it's a scouser and his mate
crushed behind the hillsboro gates
and they won't be singing munich anymore.

people screaming are you listening
fences rattling bodies clattering
oh what a wonderful sight
we're so happy tonight
walking in a hillsboro wonderland.

1 scouse 2 scouse 3 scouse 4 all got crushed on a sheffield floor
96 dead bastards was the final score
but we're still not happy? cos' we all wanted more

(All Usually sung by mancs to liverpool)

Sit down tumour boy! (Arsenal fans to Glenn Roeder)

There's only one Gary Glitter, He done McGeady up the shitter, Maloney too and Big Jock Knew, walking in a paedo wonderland
(rangers fans to celtic fans)

?Sol, Sol, wherever you may be
You?re on the verge of lunacy
And we don?t give a fuck if you?re hanging from a tree
You Judas cunt with HIV.?

Spurs fans to Sol Campbell. Some people got banned for singing this!

We had larsson, We had Blinker David Murray's shite at twister

We had Larsson, We had Moravcik David Murray's legs are plastic

(celtc fans to David Murray about his plastic legs)

We'll have a party when thatcher dies, We'll have a party when thatcher dies
Jelly and ice cream when thatcher dies, Jelly and ice cream whent thatcher dies
We'll do the huddle when thatcher dies, We'll do the huddle when thatcher dies
We'll do the bouncy when thatcher dies, We'll do the bouncy when thatcher dies

(celtic fans chant their hatred of maggie thatcher)


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2011)

Scottish Romance: Lonely Hearts:

Grossly overweight Inverness turf-cutter, 42 years old and 23 stone, Gemini, seeks nimble sexpot, preferably South American, for tango sessions, candlelit dinners and humid nights of screaming passion. Must have own car and be willing to travel. Box 09/08

Aberdeen man, 50, in desperate need of a ride. Anything considered. Box06/03

Heavy drinker and chain smoker, 35, Glasgow area, seeks gorgeous sex addict interested in pints, fags, Celtic football club and starting fights on Sauchiehall Street at three in the morning. Box 73/82.

Bitter, disillusioned Dundonian lately rejected by longtime fiancée seeks decent, honest, reliable woman, if such a thing still exists in this cruel world of hatchet-faced bitches. Box /41

Ginger-haired Paisley troublemaker, gets slit-eyed and shirty after a few pints, seeks attractive, wealthy lady for bail purposes, maybe more Box 84/87

Chartered accountant, 42, seeks female for marriage. Duties will include cooking, light cleaning and accompanying me to office social functions. References required. No timewasters. Box 3/45

Bad-tempered, foul-mouthed old bastard living in a damp cottage in the arse end of Orkney seeks attractive 21-year old blonde lady with big tits. Box 40/27

Devil-worshiper, Stirling area, seeks like-minded lady for wining and dining, good conversation, dancing, romantic walks and slaughtering dogs in cemeteries at midnight under the flinty light of a pale moon. Box 52/07

Govan man, 27, medium build, brown hair, blue eyes, seeks alibi for the night of February 27 between 8pm and 11.30pm


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2011)

u joking it up 2night then dura? lol

see the toon had a good result today don lol bit different now ya playing a few real teams lol

nice plant ttt, whats these black rose seeds ya keep banging on about? is it proper black rose? i dont understand much about breeding.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> u joking it up 2night then dura? lol
> 
> see the toon had a good result today don lol bit different now ya playing a few real teams lol
> 
> nice plant ttt, whats these black rose seeds ya keep banging on about? is it proper black rose? i dont understand much about breeding.


alright sambo, tt has got some real black rose seeds mate but the ones he keeps going on about are his crosses , he has crossed the black rose with th exodus cheese and the BSB i think ... not 100% sure though.
hows everyone today , i only just got up , woke up at 9am this morning with a proper migraine been dying seeing flashing lights and throwing up whilst nodding in and out of the real world all day! just starting to ease off abit now ! yipee ! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

I meant to post. I've not posted anything out yet because the other two seeded plants are drying and figured i'd send out all 4 strains in one go.

I've done

Black Rose x Black Rose
Black Rose x BSB/Casey
Black Rose x Exo
Black Rose x Romulan

You can see the pastern, fuck careful dusting, just shov the male into the middle and forget about it  More than enough to go around, i deseeded enough of the cheese for 1 joint (only been drying for 2 days but smokable, just don't grind too well) and got 43 seeds from it, every single one of them viable  there's a whole plant of this. Many seeds!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> alright sambo, tt has got some real black rose seeds mate but the ones he keeps going on about are his crosses , he has crossed the black rose with th exodus cheese and the BSB i think ... not 100% sure though.
> hows everyone today , i only just got up , woke up at 9am this morning with a proper migraine been dying seeing flashing lights and throwing up whilst nodding in and out of the real world all day! just starting to ease off abit now ! yipee ! lol


fuck that m8 them migraines can be harsh! i havent had em but none people who have and not alot that you can do for them either.

yeah im all good m8 aint done fuck all today just watching tele got sky back at the missus's flat and been watching loads of shit, you ever seen pawn stars or storage wars??? love em luckys fucks making loads of cash especially that storage wars, they go buying storage units that havent been paid for so the storage company now owns, 1 lucky fucker paid $800 for a unit turned out to be 1 of the top 10 collections in the world of comic books which he then sold for silly money.

had a look at ya thread the other day has been some rapid growth recently.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 3, 2011)

Oright lads, hows this fine saturday night treatin yas?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I meant to post. I've not posted anything out yet because the other two seeded plants are drying and figured i'd send out all 4 strains in one go.
> 
> I've done
> 
> ...


all crosses sound good


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oright lads, hows this fine saturday night treatin yas?


alrite pukka, satarday nights end up watchin x factor with the missus nooooooooooooo help me lol 

nar fuck that i said i staying at me flat if that shites on i fucking hate it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

Second joint of cheese coming up, but can't start drinking for a bit, got a mate turning up at most likely 11pm so can't fall asleep 20 minutes after he turns up lol, beer knocks me into out like nothing else 

Yaself? Owt planned?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 3, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oright lads, hows this fine saturday night treatin yas?


not too bad , just recovering from a all day migraine and now missus has pissed off out with her mates for a few drinks to discuss someones hen night or some crap and iv left to look after the laddo , lol ... luckly he has just fell aslepp


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Second joint of cheese coming up, but can't start drinking for a bit, got a mate turning up at most likely 11pm so can't fall asleep 20 minutes after he turns up lol, beer knocks me into out like nothing else
> 
> Yaself? Owt planned?


on the vods m8 but its all finished now il be asleep by 10 lol 

whats the closest to just the proper black rose the black rose x black rose i assume lol ???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 3, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> alrite pukka, satarday nights end up watchin x factor with the missus nooooooooooooo help me lol
> 
> nar fuck that i said i staying at me flat if that shites on i fucking hate it lol


Wish i had a flat to fuck off to mate cos thats exacly what im doin  lol



tip top toker said:


> Second joint of cheese coming up, but can't start drinking for a bit, got a mate turning up at most likely 11pm so can't fall asleep 20 minutes after he turns up lol, beer knocks me into out like nothing else
> 
> Yaself? Owt planned?


Aye i fade early matey if i smoke and drink, end up in that cylce of dry mouth so constanly suppin, smokin, drymouth, suppin..........till im out lol



RobbieP said:


> not too bad , just recovering from a all day migraine and now missus has pissed off out with her mates for a few drinks to discuss someones hen night or some crap and iv left to look after the laddo , lol ... luckly he has just fell aslepp


Never had 1 tooch wood mate! lol....wank tho that, least ya sound na, get a huge spliff blazed lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

what's up biatches.. new show..

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

good man. Watching first episode now. Been trying to find something to do, true to form my mate has pushed it back just a bit later, tempted just to ignore him when he rings the bell.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

http://ovfile.com/b6fsrvqkuk8i

Not a bad link


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

+

http://beta.demonoid.me/files/details/2796196/?hl=weed wars


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

hey tt... where's your volcano going when you bugger off? have you found a home for it yet? or you going to try take it with you?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 3, 2011)

broke the key to my shed off in the lock. managed to pull the half key out but got no spare. FML. any ideas? plants in there obv


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

bolt cuttters?



WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> broke the key to my shed off in the lock. managed to pull the half key out but got no spare. FML. any ideas? plants in there obv


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 3, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> bolt cuttters?


 nah man its actually in the door a proper lock


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2011)

get a tungsten carbide drill bit and drill thru it and replace the lock?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd just go bat shit banana crazy and charge the door down. I've had to do it on a couple of occasions in my flat when i get locked in the bathroom etc  bloody dodgy door handles.

Dura's footy chants amused me enough that i figured i'd take em into the forum, figured i could hit two birds with one stone using the Munich chant  wonder what kind of backlash that'll receive, touchy americans 

My volcano is well, don't know, might have to be sold depending on my money situation, but the idea would be to take it with me, i got an email from ym mate over there last night, he is fully aware how muhc i gow and smoke and is a heavy one himself, but he stated "you would not believe the unhealthy amount of ganja that everyone in whistler smokes ALL THE TIME. so much fun." this sounds like fun to me, better get out there and represent the english massiF


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 4, 2011)

morning all. good night last night. milton jones was funny as feck. we ended up turning up at wrong place by 30 40 miles mrs had a funny moment and set tom tom all wrong. managed to speed there arrived ten 15 mins late and slunk in the side haha. bout ten mins after sat down another group arrived late and got heckled by the stand ups. so glad it wasnt me


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 4, 2011)

fly it high bro...


tip top toker said:


> I'd just go bat shit banana crazy and charge the door down. I've had to do it on a couple of occasions in my flat when i get locked in the bathroom etc  bloody dodgy door handles.
> 
> Dura's footy chants amused me enough that i figured i'd take em into the forum, figured i could hit two birds with one stone using the Munich chant  wonder what kind of backlash that'll receive, touchy americans
> 
> My volcano is well, don't know, might have to be sold depending on my money situation, but the idea would be to take it with me, i got an email from ym mate over there last night, he is fully aware how muhc i gow and smoke and is a heavy one himself, but he stated "you would not believe the unhealthy amount of ganja that everyone in whistler smokes ALL THE TIME. so much fun." this sounds like fun to me, better get out there and represent the english massiF


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

View attachment 1918792View attachment 1918791

few pics for u guys more in my sig


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

any 1 ave any info on pot of gold ?? i know its ment tb a heavy yeilder and a long flower ???


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 4, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> any 1 ave any info on pot of gold ?? i know its ment tb a heavy yeilder and a long flower ???


check this journal out mate--> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/14511-5-weeks-flowering-pot-gold.html


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd just go bat shit banana crazy and charge the door down. I've had to do it on a couple of occasions in my flat when i get locked in the bathroom etc  bloody dodgy door handles.
> 
> I got stuck in the bog once and had to kick the door through i overcooked it and kicked the door completely out of the frame and knocked the kitchen cupboard door off too, landlord wasn't happy but fuck him lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Wish i had a flat to fuck off to mate cos thats exacly what im doin  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thread killa strikes again,.....ignarant twats!! lol



mantiszn said:


> what's up biatches.. new show..
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/


mantz what times it on bro? just had a little look cant find it?

Mornin peeps!!!


----------



## Griffta (Dec 4, 2011)

i watched that link to weed wars last night. looks interesting but fuck me, the manager/brother is a right bell end (the one without the amish pig tails lol)


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

that's what i thought, his comment after the finacnial officer dude gave his draft speech, nob. I found it rather entertaining the amount they went on about how it was a 60 hour a week job etc. Uhhhhuh. If you're spending 60 hours a week to tend plants to pay for one person, ya doing it wrong


----------



## UKHG (Dec 4, 2011)

*



what's up biatches.. new show..

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/

Click to expand...

so just downloading the 1st episode i will tel u hwat its like 

robbie i will throw on server for u to donwload buddy (that new celebrity uice dvd too)
*


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an auto AK47 and the plant just come through the soil 6 days ago and now it's only 2" high it seems really slow for an auto can someone please tell me if theres a problem or that it's ok.
Many thanks.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 4, 2011)

6 days 2 inches that was about wat mine was in hydro mate


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 4, 2011)

yes the problem is we cannot see anything....



Gik69 said:


> I have an auto AK47 and the plant just come through the soil 6 days ago and now it's only 2" high it seems really slow for an auto can someone please tell me if theres a problem or that it's ok.
> Many thanks.


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yes the problem is we cannot see anything....


So is that a yes it is ok?


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 4, 2011)

UKRG said:


> 6 days 2 inches that was about wat mine was in hydro mate


Sorry it is 5 days, so this is normal growth then thew I thought it was a dud


----------



## UKHG (Dec 4, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Sorry it is 5 days, so this is normal growth then thew I thought it was a dud


mate its fine as long as its green and healthy just leave her be


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 4, 2011)

UKRG said:


> mate its fine as long as its green and healthy just leave her be


Thanks dude first time so I panicd, as another dude's is 11 days old and it's got loads of leaves on it.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 4, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Thanks dude first time so I panicd, as another dude's is 11 days old and it's got loads of leaves on it.



it dont matter mate seriously thers SOO many variabl,es that can affect things no 2 grows is the same


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

fucking A! Iran better stick to their stateement and attack america on their own turf. I wouldn't have any bad feelings about a big attack on america if it wiped the arrogant smile off their arses. Time they should learn some respect for the world.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 4, 2011)

Well it looks like one of our fine aztec warriors dispatched what you Brits are passing off boxers these days. Another limey sent to his little island in shame.
Viva Mexico!!

Aweeeeee no llores pobrecito JajajajaJAjaJAAJJA


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2011)

I had to take my Madeleine McCann Advent calendar back

All the doors were left open , and theres no cunt in the manger


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Well it looks like one of our fine aztec warriors dispatched what you Brits are passing off boxers these days. Another limey sent to his little island in shame.
> Viva Mexico!!
> 
> Aweeeeee no llores pobrecito JajajajaJAjaJAAJJA


ill give u wetbacks your dues , you do seem to produce some incredible boxers.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Well it looks like one of our fine aztec warriors dispatched what you Brits are passing off boxers these days. Another limey sent to his little island in shame.
> Viva Mexico!!
> 
> Aweeeeee no llores pobrecito JajajajaJAjaJAAJJA


Mexico does produce some fine boxers but they're all at the lower weights must be all the beans and spicy food keeping them small lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Mexico does produce some fine boxers but they're all at the lower weights must be all the beans and spicy food keeping them small lol


A nice manner of stating they're all impoverished and starving


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone after anything to watch, there is an R5 with great audio of In Time jut out. I just stuck a torrent going and it's charging away at 800kbs Looks like it oculd be an interesting film, it seems a good premise.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 4, 2011)

fuckign party !!!!!!1

someone bring some dsdank un get plaster d: D


----------



## Beansly (Dec 4, 2011)

I love you guys. You have a great sense of humor.
In any other thread there would've been at least on person who took it way too seriously. I'm jk anyways. Not a huge boxing fan anyways.
The main fight last night was between a Mexican and a Puerto Rican fighter, except the Mexican boxer was suspended for a year using plaster of paris in his wraps (the cotton wraps under the gloves).
It was a rematch between him, and the guy he beat with the bad wraps, Cotto. I could'nt root for the guy who cheated, even if he was Mexican. He a piece of shit and he lost last night. Face beaten to a bloody, swollen mess.





After he got his revenge and the judge called the fight, Cotto stood in the middle of the ring and starred down Margarito (the cheater) for what seemed like forever.
When asked why he said, "I wanted to taste my victory on him" lol 
Great fight.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, we'd all be banned for racial abuse and personal attacks anywhere else in the forum  gotta be a party of what ever minority to keep things even though  

I'm no real boxing follower either, last i heard of was the English lad being a cocky twat on tv and such and then getting flattened by that monster russian or whatever he was. Eastern bloc, hopefully that should hopefully over the nationality issue.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> fucking A! Iran better stick to their stateement and attack america on their own turf. I wouldn't have any bad feelings about a big attack on america if it wiped the arrogant smile off their arses. Time they should learn some respect for the world.


so its agreed iran attack america on ther own turf TTT give the order!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yes the problem is we cannot see anything....


secret codes are all good


----------



## Beansly (Dec 4, 2011)

UKRG said:


> so its agreed iran attack america on ther own turf TTT give the order!


 Lmao...
Aren't you folks long past due for a subway bombing?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

UKRG said:


> so its agreed iran attack america on ther own turf TTT give the order!


Hi ho Silver away!!? 




Beansly said:


> Lmao...
> Aren't you folks long past due for a subway bombing?



Dude, truth be told while i do not like the idea of people losing loved ones and all that, if some Libyan came and bombed the shit out of something, i would feel it completely and utterly justified and would simply mourn the losses, there would be no retaliatory or agresive thoughts.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 4, 2011)

Latest scrog update  

View attachment 1919484


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

Fucking yes boy! what size is that just for reference? I've always been curious on yields per scrogs, and truth be told i do terrible scrogs which are generally for support more than an even canopy.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 4, 2011)

each one of those little squares is 1.5inch so its roughly 12inch x 12inch at minute  

few more pics of the lady for you seeing as you dont read my journal  lol 

View attachment 1919494View attachment 1919495


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 4, 2011)

well strike me down and call me pukka , i killed the thread


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 4, 2011)

lovely looking scrog, also.. PINEAPPLE EXPRESS ON TV... 5


----------



## baklawa (Dec 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well strike me down and call me pukka , i killed the thread


No, that was just the usual hushed awe that ensues as I enter a forum


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2011)

well thast one plant chopped and the next one is ready and waiting. fuckin weird, i was gonna cut them on friday but couldnt be arsed so i thought i'd try the old 48hours of darkness routine and cut them tonite. sat down ready to chop thinkin here we fuckin go another 4 or 5 hours stuck doin this and lo and behold pineapple express and harold and kumar got the munchies, the lord is smiling on me!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha dura class films bruv if i were u id watch then trim wen stoned lol!!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had that Wilson Phillips - hold on (the one the sing in the truck they steal from the extreme guys)
Stuck in my head all day lol

[video=youtube;uIbXvaE39wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM[/video]




dura72 said:


> well thast one plant chopped and the next one is ready and waiting. fuckin weird, i was gonna cut them on friday but couldnt be arsed so i thought i'd try the old 48hours of darkness routine and cut them tonite. sat down ready to chop thinkin here we fuckin go another 4 or 5 hours stuck doin this and lo and behold pineapple express and harold and kumar got the munchies, the lord is smiling on me!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 5, 2011)

morning all hope you slept well, havent myself...

last night temps went down to 4 c and my plants are locked away from me outside  hope shes ok. gonna get that fucking bastard key cut today.

on another note, anyone got any opinions on deals like this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/120802491988?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c2063be54

50 quid for all that cant be bad can it. reckon itd do a 600 in a small closet? 40 cubic feet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> see the toon had a good result today don lol bit different now ya playing a few real teams lol


real team my arse sambo. david luiz is just a shit colochini. the ref and linesman had a fucking shocker on sat. the ref even told pardew at half time he should have been red carded. linesman was right on top of it too the fuckin knob.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> real team my arse sambo. david luiz is just a shit colochini. the ref and linesman had a fucking shocker on sat. the ref even told pardew at half time he should have been red carded. linesman was right on top of it too the fuckin knob.


Morning donald how are you pal??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

ah man, kanny still foaming over the chelski but trying to calm myself with crimbo tunes. think i need a spliff and a pint though. the locals already been on they've got the coal fire stoked and hot cider on the go. 

hows yaself fella!?


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have an auto AK47 but what is the ideal temp and what is too low and too high?
Many thanks!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

26-28o celcius is the optimum range for plants any more than 30 or less than 24 will start causing probs; lower yeild, nute lock, molds and rots etc. lower temps are less harmful than higher temps though.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 5, 2011)

hows people today?

same ol shite here grow dont take much looking after, missus is a cunt n im bored lol time for a wee smoke i think, 9wk livers too very nice.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man, kanny still foaming over the chelski but trying to calm myself with crimbo tunes. think i need a spliff and a pint though. the locals already been on they've got the coal fire stoked and hot cider on the go.
> 
> hows yaself fella!?


Tbf busy as always this time of year pal just glad the tube aint frosted over properly yet lol grow is comin on a treat and there looks to be just as good this than the last so cant complain really apart from misses dragging me round poxy shops clothes shoppin for her last thursday lol nearly 2 hours in river islanf is takin the piss i ended up sittin outside so she had a strop on her lmfbo!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 5, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> hows people today?
> 
> same ol shite here grow dont take much looking after, missus is a cunt n im bored lol time for a wee smoke i think, 9wk livers too very nice.


 haha sambo same old same old!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

hahahah you went wrong agreeing to go with her there cheds lad. schoolboy error  nee pubs near like?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha bruv if there was id have been there plenty of sport walkin round mind !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

hahah furry muff then not a total waste.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbf busy as always this time of year pal just glad the tube aint frosted over properly yet lol grow is comin on a treat and there looks to be just as good this than the last so cant complain really apart from misses dragging me round poxy shops clothes shoppin for her last thursday lol nearly 2 hours in river islanf is takin the piss i ended up sittin outside so she had a strop on her lmfbo!!


 a few years ago i had a full on major psycho strop at my then mrs after she spent over 4 hours dragging me all over Ayr town centre into every single clothes shop only to return to the first one and make her purchase, i went fuckin bananas in the middle of the street, i was gonna punch her cunt in and boot her up and down the high street. from that day on any time she went shopping i walked straight into the nearest pub and warned her that the longer she was then the more i would drink.....she was back in an hour.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 5, 2011)

Random i know but any of u guys got any 2 day trials for xbox live that are spare ? if so could u pm me them please 

whos close to the xmas chop then , im getting mroe n more tempted to harvest everyday but i know i got atleast 2 weeks left


----------



## UKHG (Dec 5, 2011)

fuk me im in a crap area got 10 oz of ice sat ere (weed) (not meth) gets u smashed and ther all like oh want "berries" and ther paying 220 per oz for that ffs this smashes u and im only asking 150 per or 1400 for 10 ffs they have no clue


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> Random i know but any of u guys got any 2 day trials for xbox live that are spare ? if so could u pm me them please
> 
> whos close to the xmas chop then , im getting mroe n more tempted to harvest everyday but i know i got atleast 2 weeks left


 i chopped my 4 last night and hung them up today, yeild isnt great but im content with it, it was only to teach me dwc and pay for chrimbo anyway, i'll be crackin sum new seeds at the weekend for my next grow, it'll be slightly longer veg next time and i'll up my light from 400 to 600, invest in better nutes( btw lads give me your recommendation on what nutes, boosters and feed schedule if ya dont mind) and generally learn a bit more about dwc. wasnt a bad first attempt but nuthin special.


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 5, 2011)

So is around 60f ok?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 5, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fuk me im in a crap area got 10 oz of ice sat ere (weed) (not meth) gets u smashed and ther all like oh want "berries" and ther paying 220 per oz for that ffs this smashes u and im only asking 150 per or 1400 for 10 ffs they have no clue


Haha pal its like that round mids they are exo cheese crazy they d rather pay 280 a oz than buy amnesia haze kush white for 140 a oz lmfbo


----------



## terrryh (Dec 5, 2011)

help out fellow uk guy man come on lads https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/493089-first-grow-barneys-lsd-bit.html chek the thread also UKRG sounds like my area lol berries or jak berries or jak berries or jak 190-220 is the standard procedure but wtf is berries round ere its fuck all smell or taste to the blueberry in dam just got a strong stench to it


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 5, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fuk me im in a crap area got 10 oz of ice sat ere (weed) (not meth) gets u smashed and ther all like oh want "berries" and ther paying 220 per oz for that ffs this smashes u and im only asking 150 per or 1400 for 10 ffs they have no clue


ur pm's are full matey


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i chopped my 4 last night and hung them up today, yeild isnt great but im content with it, it was only to teach me dwc and pay for chrimbo anyway, i'll be crackin sum new seeds at the weekend for my next grow, it'll be slightly longer veg next time and i'll up my light from 400 to 600, invest in better nutes( btw lads give me your recommendation on what nutes, boosters and feed schedule if ya dont mind) and generally learn a bit more about dwc. wasnt a bad first attempt but nuthin special.


im looking at getting into dwc myself , tbh i just want rid off soil its a fucking bug transporter lol. I could take mine down now but i know i could leave it atleast another 2 weeks just getting impatient and i dont like cutting things close and xmas is ever closing in lol.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fuk me im in a crap area got 10 oz of ice sat ere (weed) (not meth) gets u smashed and ther all like oh want "berries" and ther paying 220 per oz for that ffs this smashes u and im only asking 150 per or 1400 for 10 ffs they have no clue


Where abouts r u mate? id give u 1400 for ten buddy, ive got fuckers cumin out the woodwork round here lookin for it! btw i tried to pm u but your inbox is full.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> im looking at getting into dwc myself , tbh i just want rid off soil its a fucking bug transporter lol. I could take mine down now but i know i could leave it atleast another 2 weeks just getting impatient and i dont like cutting things close and xmas is ever closing in lol.


i could have went another week and i may have added a little but i needed the cash and i wanted it sorted in plenty of time for chrimbo. as for dwc i wont go back to soil, fuckin bugs,low yeilds, constant checkin the watering and then you gotta get rid of the dirt at the end, too much hassle. the veg cycle is fast as fuck, i went 3 weeks from seed crackin to flower, it should have had another week in retrospect but still a decent outcome.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i chopped my 4 last night and hung them up today, yeild isnt great but im content with it, it was only to teach me dwc and pay for chrimbo anyway, i'll be crackin sum new seeds at the weekend for my next grow, it'll be slightly longer veg next time and i'll up my light from 400 to 600, invest in better nutes( btw lads give me your recommendation on what nutes, boosters and feed schedule if ya dont mind) and generally learn a bit more about dwc. wasnt a bad first attempt but nuthin special.


 Heya Deezy. Check into Canna or House and Garden nutrients man. Very simple, but high octane. No _too_ expensive but it will put you out about $300USD (i think).
Canna and H&G are direct competitors but they're almost exactly the same. Both have a really high satisfaction rate.
Tbt though....advanced nutrients is doing some crazy stuff! Idk what it is, but I've heard all across the boards from ICmag, to Mr. Nice forums to RIU to grasscity....
people hate their pricing, ethics and their marketing tactics, but using Advanced Nutrients, people are saying they've gotten the biggest yields they've ever had growing. One guy I heard it from has been growing for 30+ years and has tried a lot of different brands. If you have the cash to blow, try advanced. The rick with advanced though, is figuring out which additives are bullshit and which ones you actually need. From what I've read;Connoisseur as the base flower fertilizer and b-52, Big Bud, bud factor X or kushie kush depending and overdrive as additives. The rest seems to be give or take.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

cheers beans old buddy.i,ll give them a look over when im down at the hydro shop at the weekend.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 5, 2011)

dura72 said:


> i could have went another week and i may have added a little but i needed the cash and i wanted it sorted in plenty of time for chrimbo. as for dwc i wont go back to soil, fuckin bugs,low yeilds, constant checkin the watering and then you gotta get rid of the dirt at the end, too much hassle. the veg cycle is fast as fuck, i went 3 weeks from seed crackin to flower, it should have had another week in retrospect but still a decent outcome.


im so tempted to start taking one of my plants down problem is i only have 2 in this cab so there not alot of bud as there is :/ so its probably going to worth my while to wait , but im feeling impatient , i might have the top colas and leave the bottom one to fatten up.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

i was gonna chop mine over a period of time as well but ive only one grow area at present and i needed the space to hang and dry the bud so they all had to come down at once.


----------



## Griffta (Dec 5, 2011)

So annoying trying to score some decent shit & having no luck when UKRG can't shift some fuckin stinking nice shit for 140 an oz.
On the plus side my 2 cataract kush girls are getting big! Gonna flip them to flower soon but with I'd planned it better for chrimbo bud


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 5, 2011)

wit r u expecting Dura. Can I still get mine????


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2011)

Sigh, i'm in the position of having to tell the business owner to stop trying to help me with my work because she does a shit job. One of those dys, everything went into the oven, everything came out of the oven, everything went straight in the bin, day wasted.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> wit r u expecting Dura. Can I still get mine????


havnt a clue billy but you will definetly be phoned if theres anythin after our mutual friend has been sorted, ahm no botherin keepin anything , fuck the score bags, ah need the readys up front. ahll gee ye a bell on friday and tell you wots happenin mate, it should be dry enuff by then.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 5, 2011)

Sound m8, no problemo. Fuck the mutal friend and give me it aw. lol U gingers stick together eh??? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 5, 2011)

Took me a few seconds.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 5, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> ur pm's are full matey


empty now


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 5, 2011)

tt you get my pm mate ???


----------



## UKHG (Dec 5, 2011)

ok robbie wat u done no posts for 4 hrs since ur last u the knackered the site!!ffs


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 6, 2011)

right my auto AK47 hasnt grown much in last 2 days and it seems the top little leaves are losing its green colour,anyone know why this is? it is 7 days since it poked through the soil.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 6, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> right my auto AK47 hasnt grown much in last 2 days and it seems the top little leaves are losing its green colour,anyone know why this is? it is 7 days since it poked through the soil.



cant do shit without pictures bruv! pissing in the wind comes to mind


----------



## JRTokin (Dec 6, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> right my auto AK47 hasnt grown much in last 2 days and it seems the top little leaves are losing its green colour,anyone know why this is? it is 7 days since it poked through the soil.


At a guess, rootbound? Possibly overwatered? check the bottom of pot for roots poking out, if youve got it in a seed tray it will need potting up


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 6, 2011)

JRTokin said:


> At a guess, rootbound? Possibly overwatered? check the bottom of pot for roots poking out, if youve got it in a seed tray it will need potting up


its not root bound as ive put it straight into a 3 gallon pot,ive not over watered it coz ive made sure.


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 6, 2011)

UKRG said:


> cant do shit without pictures bruv! pissing in the wind comes to mind


dont know how to put pics on.
do i need to do it through another programme?


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 6, 2011)

just a tester.


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 6, 2011)

UKRG said:


> cant do shit without pictures bruv! pissing in the wind comes to mind


will put pics up later so you can help me! many thanks.


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 6, 2011)

just a few pics from day 1 till now, i will take a close up pic later. day 1 is the last one.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

Do not use those little probes to gauge your watering. I often ended up overwatering despite the probe convincing me it was dry enough to water.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Do not use those little probes to gauge your watering. I often ended up overwatering despite the probe convincing me it was dry enough to water.


Just water wen pot is light enough !! Hows tricks ttt?


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> View attachment 1922230View attachment 1922229View attachment 1922228View attachment 1922227View attachment 1922225View attachment 1922224View attachment 1922222View attachment 1922220
> just a few pics from day 1 till now, i will take a close up pic later. day 1 is the last one.


 
Stop panicking, she has poked her head up and she is just getting a grip with her roots before she starts her thing. Growing weed is real easy. Chill out......and there is no such thing as being root bound. Just need to water more often. My m8 is growing 5ft trees in 5l pots


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

Everything is going wrong at work  Which is great, because it means i've bugger all to cook and lots of time to fart around listening to music and having cigarettes  If it's the same tomorrow, i'm gonna experiment making fresh stuffed butternut squash pasta 

That is the extent of my life, work. Although i just found out that i might not have to pay much if any tax at all. Tax is paid on profit made, and after i've paid off the appropriate phone bills and rent bills etc required for me to do my work, then there's not much profit to try and tax 

Good day yaself?

and billy, therre is most certaily a thing such as being root bound. It doesn't kill your plant but it will certainly have an effect on it's potential size.



> auxins, a plant hormone, are produced in significant quantities in the upper growth regions of plants, promoting cell elongation. Auxins travel from the shoot tip to the base when the plant is actively growing. It plays a key role in the formation of plant roots.
> 
> And at the same time cytokinins, another hormone, are produced in the plant&#8217;s roots and move upwards through the plant to the growing tips. As the roots system grows larger, it produces more cytokinins, which in turn, signals the plant to grow and branch more. As the plant continues to grow and branch, it produces more auxin in the growing points and auxins influences root development, so the plant grows more roots, producing more cytokinin to stimulate more growth.
> 
> So if you limit root space, like most growers do, to an area that is to small it keeps the plants from being capable of creating the various hormones needed to get full growth and full production.


Certainly not 7 days from seed though as suggested


----------



## hojoyy (Dec 6, 2011)

just a couple of pics of my hawaiian mawi wowie day 23 and red dwarf atomic day 21 just topped them a couple of days ago


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Everything is going wrong at work  Which is great, because it means i've bugger all to cook and lots of time to fart around listening to music and having cigarettes  If it's the same tomorrow, i'm gonna experiment making fresh stuffed butternut squash pasta
> 
> That is the extent of my life, work. Although i just found out that i might not have to pay much if any tax at all. Tax is paid on profit made, and after i've paid off the appropriate phone bills and rent bills etc required for me to do my work, then there's not much profit to try and tax
> 
> ...


Thats it TTT. COOK THE BOOKS. Never make anything over 7400 and no tax paid. Thats why I have 4 seperate companies and if you go limited you can pay tax free divi's at the end of every year. Just kidding if the HMRC are reading.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

hojoyy said:


> just a couple of pics of my hawaiian mawi wowie day 23 and red dwarf atomic day 21 just topped them a couple of days agoView attachment 1922389View attachment 1922390


Need more light......


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats it TTT. COOK THE BOOKS. Never make anything over 7400 and no tax paid. Thats why I have 4 seperate companies and if you go limited you can pay tax free divi's at the end of every year. Just kidding if the HMRC are reading.lol


I ent cooking the books for shit, all legit  The majority of my expenses can be written off as business costs. I cannot do my work without renting my flat, i cannot do my work without my phone contract, i cannot do my work without adequet nutrition, that essentially writes off 60-70% of my money. I'd keep roughly £3500 a year profit, the rest is invested back into my business requirements , no tax to be paid on £3500 now  Got a new lass at work who does all the taxes for her husband and is and old hand at it so is a good person for me to know


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I ent cooking the books for shit, all legit  The majority of my expenses can be written off as business costs. I cannot do my work without renting my flat, i cannot do my work without my phone contract, i cannot do my work without adequet nutrition, that essentially writes off 60-70% of my money. I'd keep roughly £3500 a year profit, the rest is invested back into my business requirements , no tax to be paid on £3500 now  Got a new lass at work who does all the taxes for her husband and is and old hand at it so is a good person for me to know


Are you over 25 m8???


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 6, 2011)

afternoon all finished work for the day  mega chuffed thought i was gonna be stuck there a while had todo 160 xmas dinners today bastards >.<


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha, enter the small print. What do the age barriers mean? I'm the good side of 25.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, enter the small print. What do the age barriers mean? I'm the good side of 25.


Well if your self employed and make less than 4k a year and are over the age of 25 your are entilted to working tax credits. £55 per week. Free money


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

haha, nah, no credits for me, i'd refuse them anyway.

All i need to do is convince the tax amn that my flat is wholly and purely for business purposes  Should be easy enough to do. Define business, i'm self employed, life is business


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> haha, nah, no credits for me, i'd refuse them anyway.
> 
> All i need to do is convince the tax amn that my flat is wholly and purely for business purposes  Should be easy enough to do. Define business, i'm self employed, life is business


You've got no chance of putting your flat down as a business expense. Do that and they WILL audit u. Get an accountant. When I was a sole trader my accountant cost me 200 a year and that is tax deductable


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You've got no chance of putting your flat down as a business expense. Do that and they WILL audit u. Get an accountant. When I was a sole trader my accountant cost me 200 a year and that is tax deductable


My colleague and neighbour state that they do it just fine. It's a while till tax returns, i'll just have to read up and see what's what. Besides, maybe it is a business expense, i pay for the use of a kitchen in someones house to cook in, there happens to be a spare room that i'm allowed to sleep in when i like  if only the tax man were that easy to dupe


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Its all about the invoices.......cant argue with invoices. Charity nights are good aswel TTT


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

I have no invoices for anything  Need to sort out getting one to work before too long.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

I claimed a quarter of my rent money as expense as I worked from home and had an "office" in the flat..
I'm Gunna need and accountant soon.. Sitting with about 4k of tax money in my business account..


supersillybilly said:


> You've got no chance of putting your flat down as a business expense. Do that and they WILL audit u. Get an accountant. When I was a sole trader my accountant cost me 200 a year and that is tax deductable


----------



## UKHG (Dec 6, 2011)

talking to a dude otgherday whop has to have a acttant and its truelly amazing what u can have as expensis


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

It appears that the hydro shop fellow's are rather retarded. Was in need for some flowering nutes so texted a friend the list of what i needed including a bottle of ph down, first funny thing was he went into the store and was too paranoid to ask so couldn't find anything, he doesn't even grow, but then when he showed em the text, they informed him there would be no need for using ph down as the nutrient buffer it. Sigh. No, it clearly states on the bottle that they buffer or such after the initial setting, so now i've lots of nutes and i'm not in the mood to start experimnenting with lemon and limes. Lost emselves a fiver the silly sods.

Interestingly though, i read the back of the canna aqua line propperly, whoops, meant to continue with flowering weeks for 3 weeks of 12/12 or there abouts, i just give em nothing but flower from first day fo 12/12  we'll see what happens.


----------



## trand (Dec 6, 2011)

W.Dragon advised me to lst my plants, have done so, watcha reckon? opinions welcome


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin just dandy there trand. Nice work! I've always tended to scrog rather than LST, although i've always had a feeling that LSTing prior to putting the screen in, could be a really good thing.

Only 32 posts and i've alreayd got to spread rep before giving it again, you're doing well


----------



## trand (Dec 6, 2011)

Only my 2nd grow, maybe next time I'll try a scrog, now I seem to be getting the idea of this LST,


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2011)

the steriod poweders for bear we miss u bear DAM U..... lolz just kidding


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

If you can LST, then you should be able to scrog without an issue. I personally can't propperly scrog for shit, but i just about get by


----------



## trand (Dec 6, 2011)

i've done some research , what are the benifets of scrogging? and to scrog mine, would'nt I have to release them a bit and veg them more?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, the idea would be LST to get a good plant shape and then veg more with a screen in place. The idea of a scrog is to obtain a big even canopy to make use of lesser light sources which don't have the penetration some do.


----------



## trand (Dec 6, 2011)

as you can see, i've pinned them down pretty tight, they comming into 5weeks veg, now in my d120, was in a dr600, under a t5 now under a hps600w, and seemed to have realy perked up . what i intend to do is let them grow up for a week or so, hopefully try and keep a levelish canapy, then flip them


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2011)

easy all? my ladys bin going purple of late? bout 7 wk flower i think may 6. its the lil leaves on the buds. got a thermo heater so tent never drops lower then 20 at night. im gunna run 10 wks i think as needs put on lil weight and the hairs r mostly white still. my strain is a mystery. r they many purple flowering ganja plants about then? i no off haze n purple power but wasnt sure on if purple flowers r common? looked online and my ladys look so simular to purple trainwreck, anybody tried this strain before?
if so does it take lil longer to flower then a standard strain?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 6, 2011)

Please sum1 tell me this pot of gold is a 8 to 9 week flowerin strain cant b done with flowering it on it own for any more!!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

could you grace us with some pics?




mad dog bark said:


> easy all? my ladys bin going purple of late? bout 7 wk flower i think may 6. its the lil leaves on the buds. got a thermo heater so tent never drops lower then 20 at night. im gunna run 10 wks i think as needs put on lil weight and the hairs r mostly white still. my strain is a mystery. r they many purple flowering ganja plants about then? i no off haze n purple power but wasnt sure on if purple flowers r common? looked online and my ladys look so simular to purple trainwreck, anybody tried this strain before?
> if so does it take lil longer to flower then a standard strain?


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

Flying Dutchmen - Pot of Gold

Flowering Time Indoor: 35 - 55 days (~45 days) 
Yield / Quantity Indoor: The crop of this strain is very high. 
General Impression Indoor: is all together extremely good and very recommendable. 
Strength / Lasting Effect: The weed is very strong and long lasting. 
Votings of our users: Pot of Gold gets 8.67 of 10 possible Points in the average!

but above that it says

Strain: Pot of Gold
Breeder: Flying Dutchmen
Location: indoor, outdoor
Type: mostly indica
Flowering: ~63 days
No feminized seeds.

more likely.. looking lush?



cheddar1985 said:


> Please sum1 tell me this pot of gold is a 8 to 9 week flowerin strain cant b done with flowering it on it own for any more!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2011)

35 days LOLOL


----------



## UKHG (Dec 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 35 days LOLOL


hmm seems short hmmm


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 6, 2011)

UKRG said:


> hmm seems short hmmm


EXACTLY ! lol , hows you ? i need to check your thread soon been real busy ! ill get there .... eventually lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ill tell yas now it ll be well over 35 days on my reckonin and ill be pleased if its done the same time as my cheese lol 29 cheese and 1 pog !! Fuck it looks out of place from wot i ve heard from a few lads who av grew it and the lad who supplied the clones say its a heavy yeilder and feeder with tennis ball size nugs all over it and main cola will be a monster from lookin at it now id say it will b 1 nice lookin plant and should easily produce more than the best exodus cheese plant in the room. Not wot i ordered but hey accidents happen and the lad was rushed to get them me so im partly to blame and its nice to see something diffrent after growin nothin but cheese !!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 6, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill tell yas now it ll be well over 35 days on my reckonin and ill be pleased if its done the same time as my cheese lol 29 cheese and 1 pog !! Fuck it looks out of place from wot i ve heard from a few lads who av grew it and the lad who supplied the clones say its a heavy yeilder and feeder with tennis ball size nugs all over it and main cola will be a monster from lookin at it now id say it will b 1 nice lookin plant and should easily produce more than the best exodus cheese plant in the room. Not wot i ordered but hey accidents happen and the lad was rushed to get them me so im partly to blame and its nice to see something diffrent after growin nothin but cheese !!



chedz you will be happy mate , POG is a killer smoke , strong as fuuuuuk even compared to the exodus standards  ill have a full 1 please


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> chedz you will be happy mate , POG is a killer smoke , strong as fuuuuuk even compared to the exodus standards  ill have a full 1 please


I here good things about it but u know folk over these sides love there cheese so im just gonna shot it out to a few lads i know at proper weights hopefully if its that good i might do a full grow after i setup next time but i ve people comin after chrimbo to re wire my yard so im gonna rip the whole lot out and start from scratch again but with 3 rooms so i can throw out 3lb a month hopefully its gonna b cramped in a 12x6ft shed but hey i can live with that!!


----------



## trand (Dec 6, 2011)

plant id? can any of you guys tell what strain this is? the fairy dropped it off 12mths ago, and forgot to leave... had it in veg for 12mths, and was thinking maybe I was given a dud??


----------



## Griffta (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Gik69 (Dec 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Stop panicking, she has poked her head up and she is just getting a grip with her roots before she starts her thing. Growing weed is real easy. Chill out......and there is no such thing as being root bound. Just need to water more often. My m8 is growing 5ft trees in 5l pots


Stop worrying you said well I woke this morning to see that the top is losing it's strength and colour but the stem looks healthy surely it's dyeing.
Any views ppls?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 7, 2011)

WOOOHOOO just woke up to a £1500 rebate letter


----------



## UKHG (Dec 7, 2011)

trand said:


> plant id? can any of you guys tell what strain this is? the fairy dropped it off 12mths ago, and forgot to leave... had it in veg for 12mths, and was thinking maybe I was given a dud??View attachment 1922908



HANG ON whhhhoooo ONE SEC

uve had a plant in veg for 12 months? what light u had that under a normal ceiling light? for a 12 month veg if u flowerd u will get buds the size of mini coopers! lmao seriously lol


----------



## bub kush (Dec 7, 2011)

how does one use the canna coco feed mls to litres thanks


----------



## Beansly (Dec 7, 2011)

how are you fucks posting so easily??? I keep getting this 'no cached version available' and I can't use the site except for in little spurts when it decides to let me in.
I use foxfire and linux btw...any comp nerds in here can help me out?


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 7, 2011)

One usually reads the label.. Start out about 1/4 strength for youngens and work your way up...



bub kush said:


> how does one use the canna coco feed mls to litres thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 7, 2011)

You're the one using Linux mate.. We would assume you're the nerd.. Or just a cheap Mexican...




Beansly said:


> how are you fucks posting so easily??? I keep getting this 'no cached version available' and I can't use the site except for in little spurts when it decides to let me in.
> I use foxfire and linux btw...any comp nerds in here can help me out?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> You're the one using Linux mate.. We would assume you're the nerd.. Or just a cheap Mexican...


 Can't I be both?
I great with old windows byut really don't know anything about linux. I just like the simple interface, and it's great for bootlegging.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm gettin it as well is there mayb work gettin done on the server?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 7, 2011)

*how does one use the canna coco feed mls to litres thanks

30ml per 10 litre lol says on the bottle and the measurerer at the top helps too! make sure u undo the top of the res side and squeeze GENTLY to fill it

yeh prolly ur crappy linux distro!lol

na ive been getting iffy shit on here all day long must be the weather

*


----------



## UKHG (Dec 7, 2011)

trand said:


> plant id? can any of you guys tell what strain this is? the fairy dropped it off 12mths ago, and forgot to leave... had it in veg for 12mths, and was thinking maybe I was given a dud??View attachment 1922908



thats a christmas tree NOT weed wtf BAHAHA


----------



## rainz (Dec 7, 2011)

hojoyy said:


> just a couple of pics of my hawaiian mawi wowie day 23 and red dwarf atomic day 21 just topped them a couple of days agoView attachment 1922389View attachment 1922390


Definately shouldn't have topped the auto your gona be lucky to get a quarter off it now. Read through the autoflower thread.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 7, 2011)

rainz said:


> definately shouldn't have topped the auto your gona be lucky to get a quarter off it now. Read through the autoflower thread.



ouch!!!!!!


----------



## nufc (Dec 7, 2011)

im in 7 weeks veg going to flower her on wednesday with a 300w red spectrum cfl and use some 45w cfls for the sides... the female pre flowers came about 2 weeks ago

View attachment 1923084

View attachment 1923087View attachment 1923084View attachment 1923090


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 7, 2011)

bub kush said:


> how does one use the canna coco feed mls to litres thanks


Quarter strengh = 1ml
half strengh = 2ml
three quarter strengh = 3ml
full strengh = 4ml


----------



## UKHG (Dec 7, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Quarter strengh = 1ml
> half strengh = 2ml
> three quarter strengh = 3ml
> full strengh = 4ml


30ml on 10 litres it says on bottle and measuring thingy


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 7, 2011)

easy peeps. ent bin able get on here all day


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 7, 2011)

when i typed the reply i got a server unavailable error... lol .. i thought it didn't post..



Beansly said:


> Can't I be both?
> I great with old windows byut really don't know anything about linux. I just like the simple interface, and it's great for bootlegging.


----------



## Griffta (Dec 7, 2011)

Beansly said:


> how are you fucks posting so easily??? I keep getting this 'no cached version available' and I can't use the site except for in little spurts when it decides to let me in.
> I use foxfire and linux btw...any comp nerds in here can help me out?


I'm a techie-nerd, that's the error message for the FBI are on your ass. chuck your shit and move house asap man.

I've been getting it too


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a sever side issue. Stick your feet up and try to exist without RIU for a few hours


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 7, 2011)

my coco canna A+B says 40ml per 10L too 



UKRG said:


> 30ml on 10 litres it says on bottle and measuring thingy


----------



## UKHG (Dec 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> my coco canna A+B says 40ml per 10L too


hmmm lol best chek my bottle but i ifll the top res and pour anyways but hmmm i must have had a brain fart when reading it or just b4


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 7, 2011)

Evening guys , yeah the downtime page was different to the ones i normally get thought riu got shut down lol.

No long till my grows are done now , well even if ive got the dates wrong there coming down on the 18th 

kc36 , bigbud #1 and whitedwarf auto ( which aint dwarfs lol )

that plus my rebate life hsould be getting a little more comfortable *sigh of relief* !

Im just about to have a browse over on herbies and see what im going to give a go next.

The autos i did came out so well im thinking of getting more auto , but i know alot of people here 12/12 reg from seed.

Is there any comparrison between an auto and a reg 12/12 of the same strain ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 7, 2011)

the perlight u use for ganja plants can u buy in local garden centre or do u need specailised stuff??


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 7, 2011)

perlite is perlite m8 , unless treated with wierd shit. yeah just get the local stuff


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 7, 2011)

UKRG said:


> hmmm lol best chek my bottle but i ifll the top res and pour anyways but hmmm i must have had a brain fart when reading it or just b4


No need to check bruv its 4ml to a litre i use roughly 5ltre of a b a grow av done for sum time 
canna a b 
rhizo 
boost are all 4ml full strength
The only thing diffrent is cannazyme which is 2.5ml a litre but im ditching that for h+g multizyme as its only a ml to a litre and i find it works just as good if not better!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

*




*


*If you cannot decipher anything, then try pulling **
the corner of your eyes as if you were Chinese. *​


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

Morning dudes. Check out my grow for some early morning bud porn. The top three are Plushberry.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright girls quite in here again u all round billys getting head off him again ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha otb just finished off kev av u lad?!! Lmfbo


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

chedder lmao...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha i knew ud catch that bru lol!


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

nah fucker couldnt get it up , guess he was wishing he was round billys too :/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> yeah after i got it up ,he was wishing he was round billys too :/


Fuck me bro keep it to yaself u fudge nuggers !! Lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me bro keep it to yaself u fudge nuggers !! Lmao


hahaha , looks around see no birds here .... looks like ur part of the sausage fest too cheddar lol.

On another not wonga are cunts , tried to get loan yesterday but needed £1 in account , so marched down the bank this morning with my 2p's.

Got accepted for my loan but its been like an hour it said 20 mins and fuck me im starving backs killing and i need a smoke grrrr , thought these fuckers were ment to be quick.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> hahaha , looks around see no birds here .... looks like ur part of the sausage fest too cheddar lol.
> 
> On another not wonga are cunts , tried to get loan yesterday but needed £1 in account , so marched down the bank this morning with my 2p's.
> 
> Got accepted for my loan but its been like an hour it said 20 mins and fuck me im starving backs killing and i need a smoke grrrr , thought these fuckers were ment to be quick.


 haha no arsehole engineer in me lad !!
Lol loan i thought kev had sorted u out for your batty lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

thats sumat i can always do hahaha let me know when the next party is ill let sambo and beansly know lol


Ontheball said:


> nah fucker couldnt get it up , guess he was wishing he was round billys too :/


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

chedder u know u do sum things that are strange for a piece of change lmao


cheddar1985 said:


> haha no arsehole engineer in me lad !!
> Lol loan i thought kev had sorted u out for your batty lol


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

God im stressy today there such cunts have a loan in 15 mins wicked i thought , hours later nothing , i wont need the fucking loan 2mrw so it better come through today. cuz there no way im paying interest on a loan which is no longer of use to me cuz there lieing cunts -.-


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 8, 2011)

It's official my Auto AK47 is dead I think when I give it 4hrs dark the room got too cold am I right in saying this as I can't see any other reason why.
Any views on this would be great.

Also what's big buddah x critical mass auto like?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> It's official my Auto AK47 is dead I think when I give it 4hrs dark the room got too cold am I right in saying this as I can't see any other reason why.
> Any views on this would be great.
> 
> Also what's big buddah x critical mass auto like?



id work on being able to grow before buying more seeds how the fuck did u kill an auto


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

new update on last page of mi thread growers...3 half weeks left of veg then it will be 13 weeks veg done then starite to flower..9 weeks has been long lol


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> id work on being able to grow before buying more seeds how the fuck did u kill an auto


You tell me mate! Would the 4hrs of coldness kill it? Help me out someone I need to find out why it died,
Below 50 in the dark is that too cold.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

u need to keep your lights on temps and lights off temps within 10c mate all the time pal..


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> thats sumat i can always do hahaha let me know when the next party is ill let sambo and beansly know lol


Does your butt-buddy NGG still suck you off for seeds?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

do you still suck people off and sell body parts for bud


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> do you still suck people off and sell body parts for bud


 Body parts??? 
You know dey is some po folk out in the woyld...
Were not all spoiled rich-boys with 14m in the bank pmsl!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

lmao beansly lad


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

autos.

24hr light
water every 3 days
DO NOT CUT THEM !

My temps range between 20-30c in 24hr light anymore than 30 will cook em.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

unless u have co2 supplimenting


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Just finished giving head to everyone on this thread. Now Im off to get pissed with the money Ive made. lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just finished giving head to everyone on this thread. Now Im off to get pissed with the money Ive made. lol


 Out of coke huh?


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Out of coke huh?


That will come into the equation, Im very sure of that


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> unless u have co2 supplimenting


im trying to keep it ultra simple for him shhhh.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok boys after crimbo im pulling my shit down and redesigning my set up im gonna be building 3 rooms in a 12x6ft shed
2X6ft for veg
4x6ft for first 4 weeks of flower
5x6ft for last 4 weeks of flower
Lights are 
3x600 hps for late flower
1X600 hps and 1x600mh for start to middle of flower
1x600 mh for veg
my question is i wanna be runnin my veg room 24/0 and wanted to use heat out of there into my flower rooms but obviously they are diffrent sizes so is it gonna work?!! Any ideas or feedback !!


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> u need to keep your lights on temps and lights off temps within 10c mate all the time pal..


Thanks ate that's what killed it then.
My normal temp was 70 and with lights off it goes down to 50,
It's all a learning curve and next time I will get it right.

So what's the big buddah x critical mass auto like? Or shall I do an auto AK47 again? Which ones a better yield and smoke.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

U know yourself chedz that u just have to do it and see how it goes. Your first grow in a new enviroment, your always tweeking and fucking about with things until u get it right. Ive just managed to get my temps to 26 with lights and 13 without. Took 2 months. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Thanks ate that's what killed it then.
> My normal temp was 70 and with lights off it goes down to 50,
> It's all a learning curve and next time I will get it right.
> 
> So what's the big buddah x critical mass auto like? Or shall I do an auto AK47 again? Which ones a better yield and smoke.


Dont think the temps are what killed them, Ive had mine go below 5. Why u determined to do auto's???? Right buy good genetics, AK48 from Nirvana is real easy, can take a power of abuse, yields well and packs a punch. Can also finish is 7 weeks. Now give your plant a good start to life. Use the paper towel method to germinate. Once about 1/2 inch of taproot has emerged put root down into root riot cube. Invest in a propergator(£3 out of B & Q) Once in the propergator, get under your light and mist daily. Once they show there first real leafs remove from the propergator. I need more info, what medium u using, what light etc


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> u need to keep your lights on temps and lights off temps within 10c mate all the time pal..


Keeping your temps within 10 degrees of each other is not essential but it will help


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

no but it always nice to keep it like that the plants then will be calm no strees weith heat fluxs and stems will stay green instead of goin purple


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 8, 2011)

i quite like letting my temps vary a bitta colour always looks nice lol


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont think the temps are what killed them, Ive had mine go below 5. Why u determined to do auto's???? Right buy good genetics, AK48 from Nirvana is real easy, can take a power of abuse, yields well and packs a punch. Can also finish is 7 weeks. Now give your plant a good start to life. Use the paper towel method to germinate. Once about 1/2 inch of taproot has emerged put root down into root riot cube. Invest in a propergator(£3 out of B & Q) Once in the propergator, get under your light and mist daily. Once they show there first real leafs remove from the propergator. I need more info, what medium u using, what light etc


If it's not the cold then the seed must have been s h I t!

I am using cfl bulbs as don't want the chopper seeing the heat,
This light is ok as my mates done loads with these lights.
I did germ in tissue then when cracked put it in a 3gl builders bucket(brand new)
Then put it on a 20/4 light cycle,
I've used this method with my full term cheese which is 8 weeks old now and goin strong still


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U know yourself chedz that u just have to do it and see how it goes. Your first grow in a new enviroment, your always tweeking and fucking about with things until u get it right. Ive just managed to get my temps to 26 with lights and 13 without. Took 2 months. lol


Fuck me bru 2 months lol your takin the piss surely mate ? I didnt want answers bro just some1 that is doin the same thing so i could pick there brains with pros and cons !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me bru 2 months lol your takin the piss surely mate ? I didnt want answers bro just some1 that is doin the same thing so i could pick there brains with pros and cons !!


Im a lazy cunt m8. Aye 2 months, up here in Scotland u get 4 seasons in one day, fucking nightmare to control temps but now solved with insulation, aircon when needed and a bit of luck. lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 8, 2011)

hope u got that shed roof insulated chedzcoz thats a lorra lorra lights and a lorra lorra heat


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol. You silly sausages worrying about temperatures  I never replaced my thermometer for a reason, it was a waste of time  I reckon the "art" of growing weed has been intentionally complicated by various people under the idea of making money. Seems 95% of what people say you need to have for your grow is in reality bollocks. Cracks me up listening to people talk about what supplements and boosters and additives they need to use to get rid of a bit of yellowing etc. While i'm pondering, i also think cigarette filters are simply a money making scam. Sure they filter a portion of the bad stuff out, but then you gotta have another one 20 minutes later. I can easily smoke a cigarette a day wihtout a filter, if i have straits or use filters, i can find myself chain smoking em, and the filters not doing THAT good of a job.

Afternon all!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Well said TTT......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. You silly sausages worrying about temperatures  I never replaced my thermometer for a reason, it was a waste of time  I reckon the "art" of growing weed has been intentionally complicated by various people under the idea of making money. Seems 95% of what people say you need to have for your grow is in reality bollocks. Cracks me up listening to people talk about what supplements and boosters and additives they need to use to get rid of a bit of yellowing etc. While i'm pondering, i also think cigarette filters are simply a money making scam. Sure they filter a portion of the bad stuff out, but then you gotta have another one 20 minutes later. I can easily smoke a cigarette a day wihtout a filter, if i have straits or use filters, i can find myself chain smoking em, and the filters not doing THAT good of a job.
> 
> Afternon all!


 haha ttt the heat isnt a issue but using heaters to warm flower rooms is pointless dont u think wen i have a room that is constantly havin heat pulled out there


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

good idea chedz.........until the summer. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha ttt the heat isnt a issue but using heaters to warm flower rooms is pointless dont u think wen i have a room that is constantly havin heat pulled out there


Using a heater to warm a flower room would not be pointless, just incredibly inefficient unless you are recycling the warm waste air into heating your property. Even a pissy little electric fan heater will run at at least 3kw/h which is just bonkers, buy 3 1kw lights and just grow auto's instead  Best thing to do if you have the space and the will, is simply to set up the rooms to be alternating light cycles so that when one is off, there is one that is on, you could even have the exhaust air from the light-on room being pumped into one of the light-off rooms to keep temps even.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> good idea chedz.........until the summer. lol


Bro anythin is fixable its just avin the know how


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 8, 2011)

Just fucking about chedz m8. Can u not get a small industrial unit m8. Especially with ure line of work. Perfect cover


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

U after 1?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Using a heater to warm a flower room would not be pointless, just incredibly inefficient unless you are recycling the warm waste air into heating your property. Even a pissy little electric fan heater will run at at least 3kw/h which is just bonkers, buy 3 1kw lights and just grow auto's instead  Best thing to do if you have the space and the will, is simply to set up the rooms to be alternating light cycles so that when one is off, there is one that is on, you could even have the exhaust air from the light-on room being pumped into one of the light-off rooms to keep temps even.


Ttt this is wot i was on about lol is it me or are u stoned lmfao?!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know what you may or may not have been on about  I was indeed stoned and for some reason your posts shape resembled a dictatorship for some reason, i stopped reading haha. Let me go read it properly  But yeah it's perfectly reasonable to vent warm air in if needed  Maybe have a passive intake vent as well as the warm air intake. I would explain my reasoning but it is reasoning of no scientific merit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2011)

Chedds why have 2 flower rooms mate?..............just have 1 an with the 2x 600w have 1 lower for the young uns an high for the older, will save you loads of work buildin an controllin temps an stuff in 2 rooms, and will be better for space and to get in there an shit. oh an bang the mh in there anall lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2011)

The counter argument could be that having two stops you having to fuck about with lights. 1st room deals with their stretch, 2nd with their budding, i've always found it a pain in the arse when doing a perpetual to continue propping things up on top of random objects from around the flat. Although a rebuttal to that could be that you still do a perpetual, but you keep the stretching ones clear to one side with their 1 light lowered, and the 4 week flowering ones to theother side. What a polava.

[youtube]B8LbZ-WgDsQ[/youtube]

This was an inspiration to me while at boarding school. All hail double sided sticky pads.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 8, 2011)

im on about the shed resembling the sun incase a chopper is overhead


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 8, 2011)

Heard its a bit windy up your way at the moment.. 



supersillybilly said:


> Im a lazy cunt m8. Aye 2 months, up here in Scotland u get 4 seasons in one day, fucking nightmare to control temps but now solved with insulation, aircon when needed and a bit of luck. lol


----------



## Griffta (Dec 8, 2011)

They were on about the wind in scotland on the news & they went to some footage of north ayrshire. Have to say dura has always painted a pretty depressing picture of them parts but it looks fuckin bleak man.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 8, 2011)

The before and after pics look the same?



Griffta said:


> They were on about the wind in scotland on the news & they went to some footage of north ayrshire. Have to say dura has always painted a pretty depressing picture of them parts but it looks fuckin bleak man.


----------



## JACQO (Dec 8, 2011)

GUYS and GIRLS we need to sign this.. 

Legalise cannabis - e-petitions
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petition...
A desire for the House of Commons to give a comprehensive debate regarding the merits of legalising cannabis. A need for Parliament to discuss the consequences of legalisation on health, the police force, the economy and our civil liberties. An aim to classify cannabis in line with drugs such 

0 of 0Choose a Thumbnail
No Thumbnail
*http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petition*
epetitions 

its getin the ball started we need 100 000 names signed for april..... Come on i want to go down my local cop shop and smoke a big fat spliff infront of them murdering scumbags that killed my bby girls...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 8, 2011)

UKRG said:


> im on about the shed resembling the sun incase a chopper is overhead


i have it covered pal not to worry 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Chedds why have 2 flower rooms mate?..............just have 1 an with the 2x 600w have 1 lower for the young uns an high for the older, will save you loads of work buildin an controllin temps an stuff in 2 rooms, and will be better for space and to get in there an shit. oh an bang the mh in there anall lol


early flower late flower pal and the door is at the centre of the shed so its easier for me to construct into 3 room 2 smaller and 1 big for late flowering bro should b quite easy and dialing it all in is gonna be tricky but can be done imo!!



tip top toker said:


> The counter argument could be that having two stops you having to fuck about with lights. 1st room deals with their stretch, 2nd with their budding, i've always found it a pain in the arse when doing a perpetual to continue propping things up on top of random objects from around the flat. Although a rebuttal to that could be that you still do a perpetual, but you keep the stretching ones clear to one side with their 1 light lowered, and the 4 week flowering ones to theother side. What a polava.
> 
> [youtube]B8LbZ-WgDsQ[/youtube]
> 
> This was an inspiration to me while at boarding school. All hail double sided sticky pads.


Your right ttt ive thought hard about doin it as pukka says but on the scale i wanna do it its gonna be easier as ive planned plus i wann keep all my lights to 1 height no fuckin about


----------



## UKHG (Dec 9, 2011)

sites gone to shit

like buttons gone and a mad orange slodge on bottom rite of screen ima have to adblok its ass!!! grrrr

morning guys well builders as [er turn up late doing the floor knockl on effect for the window guys clambering over furniture ffs STRESS joint time!
update me thread later me girls looking sweet as a nut,

how is everyone this shitty december morning


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

that feedbakc and support tool thing, it's not even part of the forum, just a 3rd aprty software add on, like fuck i'll be popping information into those boxes for some random site to keep hold of. Call me para but i like to keep things simple and not increase potential trouble. The forum has an admin and moderators, i fail to understand the requirement for a 3rd party site to deal with it all. 

Personally i just ignore things, they will change it as they wish to change it and other than getting ued to a new layout or feature, who cares, still works like any other forum at the end of the day. And oh well, no like button, i stopped reading my likes months ago, got 650 odd racked up in my notifications bar that i ca't be bothered to lcick on


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

I finished work and took home a chicken fajita with me, yummy  now it's the weekend so drinkypoooos.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm of the opinion the site has been hacked. I can't believe the admin would sign off on tracking by a 3rd party site. Plus idk if any of you guys got this, but in a certain thread, if you go to one of the pages it prompts you to download something called sti.php.
A member here told me the sti stands for sexual trasmitted infection but idk he was serious. He is a hacker though....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

It had been my thoughts that it might be a DDOS attack or such. Especially as rollitup was like "we'll let you know when we know"


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sti.php is malware i'm of the same opinion as beans RIU HAS BEEN HACKED


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Sti.php is malware i'm of the same opinion as beans RIU HAS BEEN HACKED


So whats that mean, were all fucked?? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

I already live on a hill so i don't think there's anything more i can do.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey mr feds-allow me to introduce myself
[video=youtube;3nhgfjrKi0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nhgfjrKi0o[/video]


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Basically malicious software,its used to disrupt the running of programs and also to steal private information. If u click the run to instal it'l put the mLware on ur pc. I would run ur anivirus if uv had the pop up jst to male sure


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey troops iv been tryin coco so been reading alot of your threads pukka,any way how do you get info on clone only strains any info would be app?cheerz


----------



## UKHG (Dec 9, 2011)

na thers no viruses i use fuilly legal kis 2012 and thats the best on the market
read this http://www.a2oc.net/forum/showthread.php?18314-sti-x-php-downloading-when-I-load-a-Forum-page
http://www.homebrewchatter.com/board/showthread.php?t=14393&

seems just to be adware
im assuming the site issues yesterday wer to do with the site upgrades(in ther eyes)




gaztoth said:


> Hey troops iv been tryin coco so been reading alot of your threads pukka,any way how do you get info on clone only strains any info would be app?cheerz



ther is no "real" info its just got to be word of mouth talk to people who actually kn ow ther shit and are in the "know"


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> Hey troops iv been tryin coco so been reading alot of your threads pukka,any way how do you get info on clone only strains any info would be app?cheerz


It would require you to tell us the strain name. But yeah, there is no "info" you basically have to search around and sift through the bullshit till you find something credible. I mean even the infamous exodus cheese photo, that in my mind has been taken to play with your mind, that's not a tree, it's a cola. And that's the best info there is to find on exodus, and it seems shaky. So yeah, if it's a fantastic smoke, to hell withthe real story, you have it growing  I've never found a strain that has drawn me away from wanting to open the cheese jar.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well am gettin that the sti.php file is malware. Fuck knows dnt seem to good anyways


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but the weather effects my high. I'm loving being sat out in te cold with a joint, but it might as well be a cigarette, more focused on the wind and whatnot than being high, till nice, but smoker one inside in warmth and hahaaaaaa  lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It would require you to tell us the strain name. But yeah, there is no "info" you basically have to search around and sift through the bullshit till you find something credible. I mean even the infamous exodus cheese photo, that in my mind has been taken to play with your mind, that's not a tree, it's a cola. And that's the best info there is to find on exodus, and it seems shaky. So yeah, if it's a fantastic smoke, to hell withthe real story, you have it growing  I've never found a strain that has drawn me away from wanting to open the cheese jar.


Ttt same here bro but just the growing cheese haha i ve really got an addiction of smelling it so the misses says lol nothin better than sittin in a clean room after just tending to them lol the smell is sweet and somethin i admire greatly can be a little over powerin wen its time to come down and after 3days trimming does my nut in but its to be expected after smellin nothin but for 72hours or more !! After quiting smokin weed is the same imo u can really get a good smell from a cheese joint if grown properly and if your a ex smoker like me u could smell it from a few hundred ft away easily!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt same here bro but just the growing cheese haha i ve really got an addiction of smelling it so the misses says lol nothin better than sittin in a clean room after just tending to them lol the smell is sweet and somethin i admire greatly can be a little over powerin wen its time to come down and after 3days trimming does my nut in but its to be expected after smellin nothin but for 72hours or more !! After quiting smokin weed is the same imo u can really get a good smell from a cheese joint if grown properly and if your a ex smoker like me u could smell it from a few hundred ft away easily!!


My flamates girlfriend got to work a week or so ago and sent him a text saying my gm clothes stink of your flat. That is to say i have a cabon filter, but, well, LOL, i don't really try and hide it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My flamates girlfriend got to work a week or so ago and sent him a text saying my gm clothes stink of your flat. That is to say i have a cabon filter, but, well, LOL, i don't really try and hide it.


And why should u its your flat mate how do u get on containing the smell ttt ive grown in quite alot of houses but had real hard time with the smell if i fucked around with extractor dimming it has it got a little cold and shit lol i had 1 place were the lad thought he could turn the extractor off completly wen lights turned out and fucked off out until his neighbour phoned to say there was a strong smell comin from his property lol and could he do sonethin about it haha needless to say i neva grew there again!!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 9, 2011)

just spent 9 hours in the fuking hospital !! stressed n tired n hungry ..... food , joint , cup of tea then ill post properly  
Hope everyones well today n having a better friday than me !!


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 9, 2011)

just wondering guys when u normally take ur plants down ? on the date its ment to be ( ive only the odd orange hair 2mrw is seed harvest date ) or wait for hairs to be 20% orange or is it as much as 80% orange , never really bothered to check before just got on with it , but ive pulled off some nice ones in secret , they should come down 2mrw but thinking i should wait , dont have a glass to check the gland thingiees.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 9, 2011)

Haha otb u lost bro? Has it lost its glass apperance?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 9, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha otb u lost bro? Has it lost its glass apperance?


ah mate im smashed just wondering when u guys recon a plants ready to take down all i have to my use is my eyes lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Whats happened rob,1 of.ur ladies got windburn? Lol oj m8 try lighten mood lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 9, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Whats happened rob,1 of.ur ladies got windburn? Lol oj m8 try lighten mood lol


had a nightmare mate , got a call at 12.30 lunch time to say my girlfriend had been rushed to hospital, i left work n went there straight away , she suffers from migraines but apparently she had a major migraine attack today and the new tablets the docs gave her wernt doing anything to ease it so she took some asprin and had a lie down, she couldnt sleep so got out of bed , her vision blurred then blakced out completly and she lost her sight , then she collapsed ! luckly her sister was on her way round and found her passed out on the floor ! thank god she had rang her gran parents earlier this morning to watch our little lad or he would of been there aswell !

She has spent hours in the hospital while they run tests etc on her to see whats wrong , her vision has returned but they think the combo of pills from the doc and asprin may of thinned her blood so much her blood pressure dropped dangerously low and may of caused a mild stroke !

they have kept her in and ill be back there in the morning ! luckly we have someone to watch our little un over night incase anything else happens and i need to get back to the hospital !! 

i prey she is ok


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> had a nightmare mate , got a call at 12.30 lunch time to say my girlfriend had been rushed to hospital, i left work n went there straight away , she suffers from migraines but apparently she had a major migraine attack today and the new tablets the docs gave her wernt doing anything to ease it so she took some asprin and had a lie down, she couldnt sleep so got out of bed , her vision blurred then blakced out completly and she lost her sight , then she collapsed ! luckly her sister was on her way round and found her passed out on the floor ! thank god she had rang her gran parents earlier this morning to watch our little lad or he would of been there aswell !
> 
> She has spent hours in the hospital while they run tests etc on her to see whats wrong , her vision has returned but they think the combo of pills from the doc and asprin may of thinned her blood so much her blood pressure dropped dangerously low and may of caused a mild stroke !
> 
> ...


Bad shit that rob, hope shes all right, keep ya chin up mate.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Fuck m8 soz bout the joke really really bad timing. Used to get migraines wen a wiz yoinger but fuck all as serious as that.

Our thoughts r with u mate,hope u get a peaceful nite.....


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

mornin uk growers hows things today..its freezin here...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> And why should u its your flat mate how do u get on containing the smell ttt ive grown in quite alot of houses but had real hard time with the smell if i fucked around with extractor dimming it has it got a little cold and shit lol i had 1 place were the lad thought he could turn the extractor off completly wen lights turned out and fucked off out until his neighbour phoned to say there was a strong smell comin from his property lol and could he do sonethin about it haha needless to say i neva grew there again!!


I don't really bother. I use my budget carbon filter i bought 3 years ago, and the same budget extractor fan. If the flat smells the flat smells. If i harvest, the entire building smells. Only comment i've ever hear is "he smokes a lot of weed". I rather got to the point in life where i thought fuck it, if people know then people know, we're not gonna spread this idea of weed being a peaceful harmless thing anyone can grow if noone knows about the nice normal non-dealers growing it  

Besides, if anyone ever comments on smell, i'll just point at the lounge. There is a wok of bud, 3 jars of bud, a table covered in scrapings and ashtrays and well, this is a cannabis flat!

[youtube]7J0b4PlFffM&[/youtube]


----------



## Beansly (Dec 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I don't really bother. I use my budget carbon filter i bought 3 years ago, and the same budget extractor fan. If the flat smells the flat smells. If i harvest, the entire building smells. Only comment i've ever hear is "he smokes a lot of weed". I rather got to the point in life where i thought fuck it, if people know then people know, we're not gonna spread this idea of weed being a peaceful harmless thing anyone can grow if noone knows about the nice normal non-dealers growing it
> 
> Besides, if anyone ever comments on smell, i'll just point at the lounge. There is a wok of bud, 3 jars of bud, a table covered in scrapings and ashtrays and well, this is a cannabis flat!
> 
> [youtube]7J0b4PlFffM&[/youtube]


AaHHHHHHHHHHHHH hogwash.
If you weren't a lazy twat you could make you place smell proof.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

And if i wasn't a lazy twat everyone would have their seeds, and my flat would be spick n span. Your point being? I'm happy to have it smell as it smells  it forwarns people about me


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> And why should u its your flat mate how do u get on containing the smell ttt ive grown in quite alot of houses but had real hard time with the smell if i fucked around with extractor dimming it has it got a little cold and shit lol i had 1 place were the lad thought he could turn the extractor off completly wen lights turned out and fucked off out until his neighbour phoned to say there was a strong smell comin from his property lol and could he do sonethin about it haha needless to say i neva grew there again!!


yankee candleas mate i shit you not!

18-20 each and i swear to god u only need maybe 2 for the whole grow one for upstairs and 1 for downstairs seriously they blitz any smell u throw at em
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=yankee+candles&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#q=yankee+candles&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=901&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=shop&ei=RkrjTqf3HtOYhQeAnbWDAg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=6&ved=0CGYQ_AUoBQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=c1f3da8cf07062c&biw=1024&bih=572


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

so wer can i get 1x exodus cheese fem? or blue dunno wich is the best? i just wanna do a 12 12 from seed with the cheese and i made a promise to myslef the otherday
only gunna do......jack,,,,berries,,,,cheese
for the 200-220 per oz i can get for good grade fuk it im in!

so anyone got a cheese fem seed to sell or wat?


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> so wer can i get 1x exodus cheese fem? or blue dunno wich is the best? i just wanna do a 12 12 from seed with the cheese and i made a promise to myslef the otherday
> only gunna do......jack,,,,berries,,,,cheese
> for the 200-220 per oz i can get for good grade fuk it im in!
> 
> so anyone got a cheese fem seed to sell or wat?


Try freeze cheese 89 very popular tasty strong and plentiful


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Try freeze cheese 89 very popular tasty strong and plentiful


well i got my kali mist down looking nice did the 12-12 form clone but anyways
wanna do ONE good plant just for me and wer to buy 1 seed for said plant lol


on another note i see they have abandoned the site orange blob and the like button is bak DAMN that experiment lasted long lmao

dont the OWNERS understand its a ganja site ffs were all stoners how the fuk we gunna deal with complex shit popping up on our screens,you know wat i mean lool


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> well i got my kali mist down looking nice did the 12-12 form clone but anyways
> wanna do ONE good plant just for me and wer to buy 1 seed for said plant lol


Not sure if you can buy just 1 but you can get 5 fems for 30, she's quite a heavy lady i'd def give it room again as i say very popular gear


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Not sure if you can buy just 1 but you can get 5 fems for 30, she's quite a heavy lady i'd def give it room again as i say very popular gear


thinkin maybe someone on here would sell me one and also il sort em on the backend wen done too

i just wanna do 1 for ME but summet nice and new/rare watever sik of the same ole same ole if u know wat i mean

not bad look
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hydroponic-set-up-kit-complete-set-up-grow-kit-cfl-set-up-bubbler-system-L-k-/170744939959?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c13105b7


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

Never heard of pick and mix seeds? Either on attitude or the actual site pick n mix. You'll find all the single cheese seeds you need.

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese

There you go, a single exodus seed, Greenhouses attempt seems no worse or better than everyone elses "exodus". Generally a strain is not rare if it can be bought in seed form.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Never heard of pick and mix seeds? Either on attitude or the actual site pick n mix. You'll find all the single cheese seeds you need.
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese
> 
> There you go, a single exodus seed, Greenhouses attempt seems no worse or better than everyone elses "exodus". Generally a strain is not rare if it can be bought in seed form.



no1 makes them then? thats what i was thinking to buy one of sum1 more than a shop u know


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

Lot of people make them, but they're all a joke, they may certainly be a nice smoke, but they do not appear to be as the exodus is, i mean the beans have different phenotypes, rather tells the tail. So just look at the other cheese strains around because anything with exodus is pretty much a marketing gimmick, even from the all high and might Dr greenthumb with his $100 seeds.

Exodus x Black Rose


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lot of people make them, but they're all a joke, they may certainly be a nice smoke, but they do not appear to be as the exodus is, i mean the beans have different phenotypes, rather tells the tail. So just look at the other cheese strains around because anything with exodus is pretty much a marketing gimmick, even from the all high and might Dr greenthumb with his $100 seeds.
> 
> Exodus x Black Rose



they all fems or just regs? i only ask coz i got room for 1 more wat i want for me and needing a garunteed female obviously

what about blue cheez? that any good


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 10, 2011)

The GHS exodus is a nice bit of gear but she stretches like fuck has small tops and lots and lots of little buds that apart she's a very nice tasty and smelly smoke


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

To hell with fems


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lot of people make them, but they're all a joke, they may certainly be a nice smoke, but they do not appear to be as the exodus is, i mean the beans have different phenotypes, rather tells the tail. So just look at the other cheese strains around because anything with exodus is pretty much a marketing gimmick, even from the all high and might Dr greenthumb with his $100 seeds.
> 
> Exodus x Black Rose


Is that your own cross TTT?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

My own in that yes i put the male next to the female, but it was just a siple cross one with the other for some F1's, no selective breeding has been done yet.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wish I had the space to try stuff like that


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

I took a malke and i shoved it into the middle of my flowering room, there wasn't a question of space, i just pollinated everything :/ something i wouldn't recomend unless you realy really need lots and lots of seeds 

I finally got my glasswork 





Not too shabby for a first ever time


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol no not something I would plan to do lol....

Glasswork looks good mate especially for a first time


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 10, 2011)

My best plant yet i recon 

View attachment 1927687


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

Not too shabby there OTB. I always find it a tiny dissapointing though, when you look at it while it's covered in leaves etc, looks stonking, then once leaves re gone the cola suddenly stops, i always want the whole thing to be buds but ney.

Slowly getting there, about 3 jars still to go through. Tell you what, trimming the plants is more fun and less time consuming than sifting out all the viable seeds, just lost an hour or two of my life.





Gonna end up with a bag of like 400 unknown black rose x seeds, once i'm smoking i tend to stop caring about keeping seeds in a certain place they come outta the bud and just roll around the table 

That's 100 seed vials ordered, now for some stamps and we're good to go. 320 for silly plastic vials, i need to find me a real wholesaler not some ebay shmutz


----------



## baklawa (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey all, been travelling a lot recently. Decided to get myself a UK license. Need a vehicle to practice the whole left-side-of-the-road thing. My subconscious has been programmed to react according to right-hand traffic (even when crossing the road as a pedestrian - I automatically expect oncoming traffic to come from my left).

Which of you has a decent bike?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2011)

Better a bike than a car, insurance these days is fucking nuts. It's all just a government sanctioned scam to pull in as much tax money as possible.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not too shabby there OTB. I always find it a tiny dissapointing though, when you look at it while it's covered in leaves etc, looks stonking, then once leaves re gone the cola suddenly stops, i always want the whole thing to be buds but ney.
> 
> Slowly getting there, about 3 jars still to go through. Tell you what, trimming the plants is more fun and less time consuming than sifting out all the viable seeds, just lost an hour or two of my life.
> 
> ...


no plans to sell this bud so couldnt be arsed to make it look all trimmed and nuggy lol , well thats depends on how it smokes i guess.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

fukin bollox otb makes me simk wen i see plants like that then my last grow how fuckin total bollox it was lmao first grow or not im not the type of guy who is happy with himself at doing shit ffs

NICE1 dude hope she smokes good as she looks 

:jealous:


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 10, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fukin bollox otb makes me simk wen i see plants like that then my last grow how fuckin total bollox it was lmao first grow or not im not the type of guy who is happy with himself at doing shit ffs
> 
> NICE1 dude hope she smokes good as she looks
> 
> :jealous:


thanks mate my first 3 grows were nothing on these its pulled some nice weight too , i only took a few colas from the kc36 so its still going


----------



## trand (Dec 10, 2011)

Livers, in 6.5 pots BB Allmix, been in them 18days, I know they need feed, was thinking 2ml Fish+Alga, any thoughts, anyone?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> thanks mate my first 3 grows were nothing on these its pulled some nice weight too , i only took a few colas from the kc36 so its still going


like i said FKING SIK BRO! lol

menew ones look and smell the bollox so heres hoping shit can only get better fft

yeh again dude nice 1 kudos on the sik looing girl


----------



## UKHG (Dec 10, 2011)

hey question for you#
i know ther is auction snipers forebay rite BUTim after one what will beat the currant winning bid in the ast seconds coz im sre ther is oneandim sik of making a bd in the last secnds yet sum tw wins so alli can ssume is they have asniper runing what beats the currant winnig bid in the last second
maybe a scripts couldbe wrote or something i duno any clues guys?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 10, 2011)

theres snipers out there but the decent ones cost unless theres cracks about but iunno


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooo, look at all the new shinies on the forum, that seemed like it was worth the downtime 

Try BayGenie ebay auction sniper, seems to be a popular one and easy to find if you catch my drift.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning all. Day for cocktails me thinks


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

Hahaha, not for me thanks Billy, cocktails and me are a big NOOOOOOOOO! It's just like fruit juice. Straight down the hatch and another please! I have however indulged in finishing off a bottle of wine for breakfast. Not one for drinking in the morning but not one to enjoy seeing alcohol left over from saturday


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

Sangria, just popped into my head. Ive got brandy and Morgans already. Just need someone to bring red wine......might as well right off Monday


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Sangria, just popped into my head. Ive got brandy and Morgans already. Just need someone to bring red wine......might as well right off Monday


You changed ur no or sumthin?? Lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> You changed ur no or sumthin?? Lol



No yet. Just was thinking about txting u back.lol Aye, if u fancy going tae the unit I can get them cubes and prop????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

sangria?!!? braver man than me billy. stuffs hangover bait for sure. ill stick to me gin. me pal was at a works do on friday n was telling me the barman was all about cocktails not having mixer in. he was dishing out pomegranate martini's.. 3 parts gin one part pomegranate liquor.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No yet. Just was thinking about txting u back.lol Aye, if u fancy going tae the unit I can get them cubes and prop????


Wen u fancy goin? Wiz thinkin on takin 1 of each dy as a practice run


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sangria?!!? braver man than me billy. stuffs hangover bait for sure. ill stick to me gin. me pal was at a works do on friday n was telling me the barman was all about cocktails not having mixer in. he was dishing out pomegranate martini's.. 3 parts gin one part pomegranate liquor.


love ma gin too Donny boy. Ive took a notion for that Hendricks, who the fuck am I kidding, Ill swallow anything(Dura will be on that quote) In fact, where is that ginger. Gets a harvest and vanishes like Kieser Sosi


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Wen u fancy goin? Wiz thinkin on takin 1 of each dy as a practice run


An hours time????? Practise run????? Ill need to order clonex, fucking left it in the last grow house. Jailbait


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuck sake jailbait n a half. Aye thats kl m8 jst gonnae make breakfast n then al pop.along bout 12.30


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

aye there's a lot of folk reckon it just tastes of perfume, and cheap shite does i always tell people gordons gin is like drinking bells whiskey. fuckin awful. 

i'll drink most things meself too. 

GIN for the win!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol, what's your preference then Don? Bit of Bombay Saphire?  I like that one purely for the look haha

I'm frustrated, i keep completing the mission and then flying me damned plane into the ocean.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

tanqueray number 10. its the rolls royce of gin


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

Expressive gin with distinct flavors of juniper, framed by notes of grapefruit, orange and lemon with a hint of chamomile.

LOL! Sounds good although a bit nore expensive than i'm accustomed to spending on booze. I won't ever buy spirits unless they're on a big offer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 11, 2011)

Im watching these 2 hairy bikers. Im no buying their cooking powers. Fuck their using chopstick but you don't see their hands and mouth at the same time. Clever editing. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Expressive gin with distinct flavors of juniper, framed by notes of grapefruit, orange and lemon with a hint of chamomile.
> 
> LOL! Sounds good although a bit nore expensive than i'm accustomed to spending on booze. I won't ever buy spirits unless they're on a big offer.


get what you pay for man  the normal tanqueray is pretty tasty too and a lot more reasonably priced.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

the%onthe sideof the bottle is what i pay for  My life of fine wines and spirits is long past. £5 a night is more than i can reasonably afford


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

to each his own fella. lifes too short to not enjoy what you can imo


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm nly 23, plenty of time still to live. I simply don't have the money to enjoy it as i've previously been accustomed. Before any bills i live on £12 a day. All i can is thank god i started growing  All my plans are set to rock into action before too long though  The work visa stuff has started to get rolling so need to find me a printer and start getting on top of that pronto.

24 months from now and i plan to be selling glass.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 11, 2011)

have i had a brain fart or as this reply box chnaged lmao wtf

well guess im looking for a new place to live cant coap with the constant moaning of the missus wouldnt mind if i got a shag every now and again y is it wen they get ther foot under the table they go all fucked jeez property with a celler me thinks?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

Easier solution would just be to tell her to fuck off 

And yeah, they made things shiny as i mentioned earlier.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 11, 2011)

ROBBIE UFC 140 from last nites on the server mate i aded the prelims too! all in glorious hd so u can really see the blood!

john jones lets av it!

and im sorry ttt for not noticing u mentioning the shiney shit earlier but thers not a lot what actually makes sence cumming from that keyboard of yours so i must have missed it 
[video=youtube;QMomI85fVbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMomI85fVbs[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

I speak in Kings English I'll have you know! Humph! 

Just did an oil run of all my trim and such into one big batch, should be a week of smoke there hopefully.


----------



## Vapourize (Dec 11, 2011)

does anybody know of any clones/cuttings knocking around the midlands or london area.....if so could you please pm me...many thanks in advance

vape


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

so wtf is this upgrade all about then ? just a fancy new reply box ??? 
mrs is doing alot better  

UFC 40  on the download now !! cheers UKRG  will talk to you on msn bro 

tt - fairy will be leaving tomoz for ya mate


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

Bloody hypochondriacs  Good to hear she's doing well.

The anouncement said that they were changing facility and i guess overhauling the software at the same time. 

Gravy baby! Let's see how royal mail are dealing with christmas so far  I ordered a fat bag of sweets and not seen a peep  I've lil vials in the post somewhere as well so there's a slim slim chance that i'll be able to get things out in time for christmas  Here's me, massive Scrooge, inadvertently playing stoner father christmas. Ffs.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Bloody hypochondriacs  Good to hear she's doing well.
> 
> The anouncement said that they were changing facility and i guess overhauling the software at the same time.
> 
> Gravy baby! Let's see how royal mail are dealing with christmas so far  I ordered a fat bag of sweets and not seen a peep  I've lil vials in the post somewhere as well so there's a slim slim chance that i'll be able to get things out in time for christmas  Here's me, massive Scrooge, inadvertently playing stoner father christmas. Ffs.



i dont need fancy vials , 50 of each in money bags will do fine for me  lmao !!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought vials i'll use vials  my and my whims  I can do you 50 of each but the rose x rose


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I bought vials i'll use vials  my and my whims  I can do you 50 of each but the rose x rose


hahaha i was only messing but ill take whatever mate lol , next grow after the scrog is going to be as many as i can get in my tent all 12/12 from seed anyway so more the merrier, gonna throw load of bubblebomb n Highlanders crosses in there so yours along side will be more than welcome  hopefully get some interesting crosses (there all regs so deffo gonna get some males  ) and some nice phenos


----------



## UKHG (Dec 12, 2011)

Vapourize said:


> does anybody know of any clones/cuttings knocking around the midlands or london area.....if so could you please pm me...many thanks in advance
> 
> vape



u a copper or what? no fuking way lol yeh orite mate we will meet you with 100 clones not knowing who u r or anything

seriously silly question being a n00b


----------



## UKHG (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hahaha i was only messing but ill take whatever mate lol , next grow after the scrog is going to be as many as i can get in my tent all 12/12 from seed anyway so more the merrier, gonna throw load of bubblebomb n Highlanders crosses in there so yours along side will be more than welcome  hopefully get some interesting crosses (there all regs so deffo gonna get some males  ) and some nice phenos


whens ures due ready im mid januarty very the kali but im moving out so i ts gunna be a real pain anyone got 500 qwid to lend for the bond?

and ttt how much u doing the seeds for?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I bought vials i'll use vials  my and my whims  I can do you 50 of each but the rose x rose


A few of each will do me ttt lol 
wtf they done to the reply box ffs i liked it just as it was lmbo


----------



## baklawa (Dec 12, 2011)

Hummph. Tis the season to be merry... but the dude I found locally has changed his number. Some smokers are so inconsiderate and selfish. Hmmph. And it's my BIRTHDAY next week *stamping foot petulantly*


----------



## Vapourize (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha i know sorry...it was very n00bish of me..


but believe me i aint no cooper to be honest im far from it .

just so dry around here theres nothing about at all no cutting/clones, buds nothing...WTF IS GOING ON WITH THESE PEOPLE.???

what about webites any know of any website that does cuttings ......... hope someone can help!!!

and sorry UKRG wont ask any n00b questions again ...scouts honour !! 


cheers 

vape


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2011)

Vapourize said:


> hahaha i know sorry...it was very n00bish of me..
> 
> 
> but believe me i aint no cooper to be honest im far from it .
> ...


There are more than enough seedbanks in the UK to sort out what you need. Why the fixation on them being in clone form? Unless a clone only, the clones came from the seeds that can be readily bought. 

And no money for the seeds UKRG, a name and address will more than suffice. Just drop me a PM, i've more than i know what to do with.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 12, 2011)

Anybody here with genuine geek status? Server/ network/ script issues.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Anybody here with genuine geek status? Server/ network/ script issues.


A handful of years ago certainly, i might still know enough to help depending on what it is 

Although i've jsut opened a bottle of chocolate wine, purely for the reason of tormenting a girl who loves chocolate, so you best make it quick


----------



## baklawa (Dec 12, 2011)

Last night was Stumbling health-related pages looking for blog inspiration when I was distracted by an article called something like "new research proves conclusively that marijuana kills brain cells". So I clicked on that out of sheer masochism, and it turned out that it was brain CANCER cells that MJ murdered, not the brain cells themselves. So now I'm thinking that all mobile phone manufacturers should look into this.


----------



## Griffta (Dec 12, 2011)

iphones with built in vaporisers, I like it baklawa.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

how do all. if u have a plant thats bottom heavy can that b a def or ph related? i put it down to light being to close but am starting to debate this as seen journals with same light 10 inchs closer then i have it and huge top buds?????


----------



## UKHG (Dec 12, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all. if u have a plant thats bottom heavy can that b a def or ph related? i put it down to light being to close but am starting to debate this as seen journals with same light 10 inchs closer then i have it and huge top buds?????


no 2 plants/growes are the same pal show us sum pics



Vapourize said:


> but believe me i aint no cooper to be honest im far from it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but if you was then thats what you would say isent it?
unlkess your in scotland then i think if u ask sum1 u bnelive to be old bill if they are old bill if they say no im not and they are then hey cant do shit......................parantly


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

i no dude but im a hater off all things electric. no pics no. but these plants am talking about r cloned off my last grow and i had issues with themto. do the clones turn out the same as parents as in if i had a lock out on the parent plants will the cutting do the same?
was mainly wondering can a plant produce good bottom growth and really slow shit growth on top half from lock out or ph issues? seems it couldnt to me as i wood thought the whole plant wood loch out and not just the top 3/4?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 12, 2011)

oh u mean like a genetehnic trait like wat the mom has the kids have kinda like tards 

if you had issues with the mommy i wouldent have done cuttings from here

and yes ive heard off traits being p[assed from one tard to another


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> oh u mean like a genetehnic trait like wat the mom has the kids have kinda like tards
> 
> if you had issues with the mommy i wouldent have done cuttings from here
> 
> and yes ive heard off traits being p[assed from one tard to another


cool. am just trying to narrow down the list off wot it could b. i no i shouldnt off cloned but i was only using a 150 hps before and i thought the lack off power was reason they froze on growth for near a month but now im thinking it cos was 1st run and i didnt have a clue wot i was doing. that and a high nute soil and a hot summer i think r reason y the parents messed up abit and the clones r just doing same asits in there make up now. all was for practise tho.wasnt expecting a big yeild was just trying iron out few issues and see if could do lil better each grow.
my blue chedz is a good way through veg and i would b crazy angry if i do same to them. 1 my favs but put off popping them till had couple grows under the belt. i had look at a pic on my phone off last batch i forgot i had pic and was simular to this grow just lil on smaller side then this round but i have over doubled the watts.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> oh u mean like a genetehnic trait like wat the mom has the kids have kinda like tards
> 
> if you had issues with the mommy i wouldent have done cuttings from here
> 
> and yes ive heard off traits being p[assed from one tard to another


thats last bit in ya message hadme in stitchs think ive had lil to much smoke. u no if just saw that last sentance u wood think we some nazi fecks. sounds like got a mentally handicapped hatred going on hahaha
. cheers tho man all info a help


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> thats last bit in ya message hadme in stitchs think ive had lil to much smoke. u no if just saw that last sentance u wood think we some nazi fecks. sounds like got a mentally handicapped hatred going on hahaha
> . cheers tho man all info a help



fuck the tards lmao !!
Lockout is caused by the medium not the plant ... if you took a cutting from a mother with a lock out deficiency then once you gave the cutting the right ph and amounts of feed it would recover.... lockouts are not genetic traits ...


----------



## UKHG (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> fuck the tards lmao !!
> Lockout is caused by the medium not the plant ... if you took a cutting from a mother with a lock out deficiency then once you gave the cutting the right ph and amounts of feed it would recover.... lockouts are not genetic traits ...


but its only half the plant wats fucked? so gotta be summet genetic more than lockou for the same issue with the same cuttings of the same plant

what medium u uisng pal

and shame ur not in north yorks i would have swapped a 250 hps with 600 watt bulb for ur 150 

and ttt ur profile page is one word FUCKED kinda like your mind lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> fuck the tards lmao !!
> Lockout is caused by the medium not the plant ... if you took a cutting from a mother with a lock out deficiency then once you gave the cutting the right ph and amounts of feed it would recover.... lockouts are not genetic traits ...


oh really? so most likely my issues was light distance? got the new mag plus led and it has a proper kick to it.
u ever heard off any kind offlock out or ph/temp issues which could cause a crap canopy growth and huge growth at bottom. im over 2 foot away with light was at 15 inchs wen noticed my probs. seen a journal or two which tastier looking plants then mine and light only ten inchs off. as u can tell im confused as a monkey without a tree to climb


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

UKRG said:


> but its only half the plant wats fucked? so gotta be summet genetic more than lockou for the same issue with the same cuttings of the same plant
> 
> what medium u uisng pal
> 
> ...


west plus soil it very high in nutes. i never over watered. the light i gave to a mate off mine. he did outdoor grow that got half eaten so i gave him the small unit i had get him learning indoors. safer and cant do outdoors in this shit winter weather


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

its hard to know what you mean without pics ?? does the top look weak and ill or just not as bushy? can you try bending the top over and let the sides grow out, or just cut the top and let the sides take over as main colas ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its hard to know what you mean without pics ?? does the top look weak and ill or just not as bushy? can you try bending the top over and let the sides grow out, or just cut the top and let the sides take over as main colas ?


all fan leaves r gone now and smaller ones r purple at the top. lil purple lower but still green also. guess will only truelly know on next round with fresh genetics . im on week 7 0r 8 so dont wanna cutt anything off as to late to do that, i have them bent over n held with string now but growth seems slow to me now. oh well ent end world u live n learn.
my blue cheese vegging looks perfect no def or problems and loving being topped, got more heads on one fecker then i did on last four plants combined. just wanting figure issues before flip the chedz in next 2-3 wks. using diff soil now and gun add lil perlight to help drainage. if can master this light should b good times ahead. just have a feeling it half to do with cloning crap parents that go t bit abused early on in grow


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> its hard to know what you mean without pics ?? does the top look weak and ill or just not as bushy? can you try bending the top over and let the sides grow out, or just cut the top and let the sides take over as main colas ?


to b fair also i see alot new growth on top buds alot white hairs popped out so maybe filling in late. i hope so as cant run much longer then couple more weeks. think on the blue chedz will figure out pics here so can show u wot im doing if run into same problems. cheers for ya time gents


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> to b fair also i see alot new growth on top buds alot white hairs popped out so maybe filling in late. i hope so as cant run much longer then couple more weeks. think on the blue chedz will figure out pics here so can show u wot im doing if run into same problems. cheers for ya time gents


no worries mate , im sure you'll get there


----------



## UKHG (Dec 12, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> west plus soil it very high in nutes. i never over watered. the light i gave to a mate off mine. he did outdoor grow that got half eaten so i gave him the small unit i had get him learning indoors. safer and cant do outdoors in this shit winter weather


west yorks??

ive got a 250 hps built in ballast

wanting a cfl to do 1 plant in that family airloume box i got ima stand it on its end so be about 4 foot tall and stik the cfl at the top 

so il swap a 250hps with ballast and il even throw in a crabon filter  bought not 
made

and have u seen all the mad froums on here dmt wtf shrooms

anyone actally tried to grow any of this stuff?

may try it 
http://www.shroomery.org/6255/Trip-Reports

level 5 thanx 
any thoughts guys? or u all to morlaxed


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

ohmygodohmygodohmygod
shitshitshitshitshitshit

Came downstairs this morning to get brat breakfast... To see that it'd opened the little spice jar I'd carelessly left on my computer desk last night... Pulled out the little bag inside... Somehow opened it and removed my last two buds, crumbled them into confetti - yay, so far nothing more than child labour for the preparation of drugs - then EATEN most of it.

It's nearly 9 a.m. When do I expect the stuff to get fully digested and hit the brat's bloodstream?


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

*breathing deeply*

OK it wasn't most of it. I think the kid literally only licked up a few crumbs out of curiosity. But still. But still. THAT WAS A CHILDPROOF JAR!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2011)

lmao 'brat' will be fine unless you cook the weed it wont have much effect at all.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao 'brat' will be fine unless you cook the weed it wont have much effect at all.


*frowning* Brat seems normal but it's hard to tell because it seems to have been on drugs since birth. As I type, "normal" equates to "chatting to a piece of stale bread".

I'll get worried if it starts munching on the only munchies in the house that I refuse to consume (bombay mix - yuck yuck yuck)


----------



## rainz (Dec 13, 2011)

bombay mix is just what they sweep up in the curry houses. They dont waste a thing.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 13, 2011)

yeh its ok our little en swallowed sum bud of mine sghes 19 months she swallowed like a gramme no effect on her at all SHE DID HOWEVER GET A EFFECT ON A SWIG OF 8.5 LAGER SHE HAD ONCE BUT SHHHHH
anyways yeh u gotta cook the weed to have any effect

rite new pc case arrived gotta set me liquid cooling up such a fooking pain c ya til later


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

new update on last page of thread growers let me know what u think/..


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

rainz said:


> bombay mix is just what they sweep up in the curry houses. They dont waste a thing.


Aha I wondered what nasty little squashed lentils were doing in the mix. But now I'm worried that the thing I munched a few nights ago really was a spice-coated cockroach  L&#305;terally the only creature I hate is the cockroach. Spiders, scorpions, snakes, giant centipedes - I have kept most of 'em as pets some time or another. But cockroaches? Urrgh. They're not normal. They're evil. And they're the only insect that smells of rotten meat when it dies. Bleurgh. Although I do know a species of caterpillar that smells of coriander when accidentally squashed...


----------



## rainz (Dec 13, 2011)

If you look closely at some of the bigger squashed bits you can sometimes pick out 'reebok' or 'adidas' lol, How is everybody anyway??? i havent said much in a while just been sorting out my new grow, got the cheesedawg and sleestack vegging and 2 barneys pineapple express autos just started flowering for a harvest end of january.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

How can the sun be setting? It's 3 o'clock!!

Thanks to all this talk of squashed spiced cockroaches I haven't had any lunch. And now the sun is setting. The logical next step would of course be to roll one, but I only have the crumbs left from the brat's breakfast. Anybody fancy a drive up to Cow Country tonight?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2011)

What a fucking awful day. Hail the size of peas. Where's cow country? This is cider country but we have lots of cows as well.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What a fucking awful day. Hail the size of peas. Where's cow country? This is cider country but we have lots of cows as well.


Oh you must live down south if your hail is only pea-sized *smugly* OUR hail is the size of cows' bollocks, according to the local weather report...

Cow Country is my polite edited censored euphemistic public epithet for Yorkshire.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2011)

A shit hole in other words  I am indeed a southerner.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> A shit hole in other words  I am indeed a southerner.


Ahem. A Cowpat Hole.

Born and bred down in Kent myself. Before I buggered off to Foreign Parts and picked up Foreign Ways* and had a Foreign Kid. 

*It's true. I can't get rid of the kiss-on-both-cheeks reflex. It's embarrassing.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I am indeed a southerner.


no1's perfect mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

we wont be united as a species until we get attacked from aliens lol


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

Stuck on phone with client who WON'T SHUT UP. Tell me a joke.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 13, 2011)

hi all , hows it going ?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2011)

HIHIHIHIHI still working my way through my chocolate wine alongside some peroni and a nice cheesey joint  watching Down to Earth, havn't seen it in years and years, Chris Rock is a funny man.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> HIHIHIHIHI still working my way through my chocolate wine alongside some peroni and a nice cheesey joint  watching Down to Earth, havn't seen it in years and years, Chris Rock is a funny man.


i was watching some chris rock standup the other day ... genius


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

Links to your favourite Chris Rock vids then please - can watch with headphones while client blethers on...


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 13, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Links to your favourite Chris Rock vids then please - can watch with headphones while client blethers on...


youtube or google work wonders ....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 13, 2011)

Eyup rob hows it goin mate? hows the mrs?....hope shes better geez!


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> youtube or google work wonders ....


Any idea how many Chris Rock vids are out there?! I asked for the best, your favourites, the defining Chris Rock moments. But thanks for the pointer, mate - only my client is now off the phone and I have work to do.

Which software do any of you use for video editing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 13, 2011)

easy all. how big r the holes on large air pots? random question i no


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 13, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Any idea how many Chris Rock vids are out there?! I asked for the best, your favourites, the defining Chris Rock moments. But thanks for the pointer, mate - only my client is now off the phone and I have work to do.
> 
> Which software do any of you use for video editing?


my favorites might not be your favorites ..... youtube "defining" chris rock moments if thats specifically what your after ;p lol 

dont really do video editing , i have a friend who does ... i think he uses a prog called adobe premier CS or something along those lines , not sure how user friendly it is though ... he's abit of a geek and prefers to use the more in depth complicated stuff ....


----------



## baklawa (Dec 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dont really do video editing , i have a friend who does ... i think he uses a prog called adobe premier CS or something along those lines , not sure how user friendly it is though ... he's abit of a geek and prefers to use the more in depth complicated stuff ....


You were saved from a long rambling geeky reply - by the server gremlins. To summarise: big fan of Adobe Premier myself but I didn't bring any of my software DVDs with me when I did my midnight flit, and I'm a little wary of the crack torrents out there for Premiere, probably because somebody who spends 400+ quid on a program CD is not likely to hang out on torrent sites anyway. all the Premiere torrent files I previewed seemed to vary wildly in size (from 900 MB to 4.5 GB) and all seemed to have been posted by new members without any ---

I'm doing it again, I'm rambling. Nite all


----------



## Nocturn3 (Dec 13, 2011)

baklawa said:


> You were saved from a long rambling geeky reply - by the server gremlins. To summarise: big fan of Adobe Premier myself but I didn't bring any of my software DVDs with me when I did my midnight flit, and I'm a little wary of the crack torrents out there for Premiere, probably because somebody who spends 400+ quid on a program CD is not likely to hang out on torrent sites anyway. all the Premiere torrent files I previewed seemed to vary wildly in size (from 900 MB to 4.5 GB) and all seemed to have been posted by new members without any ---
> 
> I'm doing it again, I'm rambling. Nite all


Pirate bay mate, look for:
ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS5.5 [thethingy] 

Works fine, plenty of seeds, and from a known, good uploader.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

I love this forum =) Cheers Nocturn, just what I needed - after a week of downloading a bunch of 4GB trojans =)



Nocturn3 said:


> Pirate bay mate, look for:
> ADOBE PREMIERE PRO CS5.5 [thethingy]
> 
> Works fine, plenty of seeds, and from a known, good uploader.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 14, 2011)

Nocturn3 said:


> Pirate bay mate works fine, plenty of seeds, and from a known, good uploader.


OMG wouldnt dare download from the most infamouse PUBLIC torrent site let alone even use a public tracker more balls mate or mental private trackers all the way if not go direct download much safer

http://torrentfreak.com/two-file-sharers-fined-total-of-725000-others-asked-to-pay-thousands-111213/

so anyone wanna swap the hps i got for a cfl?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2011)

I got a package today  I say boo though, fuck vials, i wanted my sweets to arrive. I've been pissed on bvy the big man so many time today i might go and burn his church down. My soup also exploded over the kitchen, kinda like Mt st Helens.  i left the mess and ran.


----------



## Vapourize (Dec 14, 2011)

UKRG said:


> no 2 plants/growes are the same pal show us sum pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i know thats what i would say if i was a copper.....but unfortunatly i aint and my criminal record prevents me from ever being one ...lol.....not that i would want to be one anyways ,apart from having there pentions, there pretty good.........!!!


----------



## Nocturn3 (Dec 14, 2011)

UKRG said:


> OMG wouldnt dare download from the most infamouse PUBLIC torrent site let alone even use a public tracker more balls mate or mental private trackers all the way if not go direct download much safer
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/two-file-sharers-fined-total-of-725000-others-asked-to-pay-thousands-111213/



I've been using TPB for many years, since the days of suprnova, and have never had so much as an infringement notice. The token gesture cases are very few and far between, and are almost always aimed at high volume or repeat uploaders.

The most you would usually expect in the UK, for torrenting a single copyrighted file, would be a letter or email from your ISP asking you to stop seeding it, and a warning not to do it again. Only after several of these notices will any further steps be likely to be taken, and even then, usually not.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

Me very happy =) Me just got Xmas bonus.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> My soup also exploded over the kitchen, kinda like Mt st Helens.  i left the mess and ran.


Hahahahaha I really want to be sure I'm picturing the scene correctly so please provide a few more details - was it a microwave incident or did some puréed veggies sort of belch out of a pot like a sludgy alien-type thing? I mean, how _does _soup explode?


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

Nocturn3 said:


> I've been using TPB for many years


 Yep me too, that and Mininova - where I used to live TPB was actually blocked by the local government (although it never stopped me - censorship annoys me) - whereas none of the other torrent sites were.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Hahahahaha I really want to be sure I'm picturing the scene correctly so please provide a few more details - was it a microwave incident or did some puréed veggies sort of belch out of a pot like a sludgy alien-type thing? I mean, how _does _soup explode?


it was a 30 liter pot, that it would appear i had forgotten to take off the heat, i went downstairs and there was soup everywhere, floors walls whole cooker. I think i would have to go with sludgy alien type thing.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> it was a 30 liter pot, that it would appear i had forgotten to take off the heat, i went downstairs and there was soup everywhere, floors walls whole cooker. I think i would have to go with sludgy alien type thing.


Perfect. Absolutely perfect. *lies back and closes eyes with euphoric smile*


----------



## UKHG (Dec 14, 2011)

na only would use tpb if i was hacked into a neighbours wifi or guess im just paranoid but i only use private trackers for speed and conveniance i donload a film in 3 minutes on private trackers u dont get that on public ones i assure u!
got sum invites liing around for ipt if anyone wants IF you can keep a ratio


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 14, 2011)

little pic for the uk massive 

View attachment 1934832


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2011)

I rarely use torrents, but if i do, there is no sense of paranoia, sod it  it downloads at the max my phone lines can handle, all gravy getting there!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 14, 2011)

nice shots robbie what strain is it


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice shots robbie what strain is it


Super Lemon Haze m8


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

My new buds are kinda sticky. Probably from resin. But they're basically not very dry... Impossible to crumble, anyway, so I've been snipping with scissors. Two noob questions to follow, first question being: 

1) Does it have to be bone-dry to be a good smoke? My throat actually felt like it was on fire but it could have been the smoke hitting a throat raw from singing (ok, from gulping overly hot coffee, but the singing version sounded better). Does the stickiness impede the combustion process?

2) And if dryness is the ideal, what would happen if I popped one of the little desiccant packets that come with binoculars and stuff actually among the buds themselves? Would the desiccant ruin the taste/ smell by absorbing too much or... or something?

Go ahead and take the piss... I forgot to mention that this stuff is mind-blowing


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2011)

It can be strain dependant The romulan i have curing, it doesn't want to go hard and rim, just farts arou/nd like a cloud. Pisses me off because it's full of seeds i need but are now hard to get out. Bah!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 14, 2011)

baklawa said:


> My new buds are kinda sticky. Probably from resin. But they're basically not very dry... Impossible to crumble, anyway, so I've been snipping with scissors. Two noob questions to follow, first question being:
> 
> 1) Does it have to be bone-dry to be a good smoke? My throat actually felt like it was on fire but it could have been the smoke hitting a throat raw from singing (ok, from gulping overly hot coffee, but the singing version sounded better). Does the stickiness impede the combustion process?
> 
> ...


id say it depends on strain , best thing to do is just leave it out overnight on some kitchen roll paper or if you have quite abit stick it in a shoe box over night, i like my weed to be dry enough to pick it into a joint but not that dry it turns to dust .... the harshness could be due to it being slightly damp, or it might just be harsh due to growing conditions , id let it dry it alittle more first then see how it smokes


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It can be strain dependant The romulan i have curing, it doesn't want to go hard and rim, just farts arou/nd like a cloud. Pisses me off because it's full of seeds i need but are now hard to get out. Bah!


Can't. Stop. Laughing.

****

I think I need to keep you in a little box in the basement next to my childproof jar. I'd pull you both out together in the evenings and stand you in the corner to listen to while I sit here and snip at the sticky buds with a pair of baby nail scissors.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> id say it depends on strain , best thing to do is just leave it out overnight on some kitchen roll paper or if you have quite abit stick it in a shoe box over night, i like my weed to be dry enough to pick it into a joint but not that dry it turns to dust .... the harshness could be due to it being slightly damp, or it might just be harsh due to growing conditions , id let it dry it alittle more first then see how it smokes


The second one went down a treat  Less harshness so maybe it was something else that made my throat sting before. I'll try the kitchen roll thing tonight, if I can find a draught-free spot that also happens to be out of the brat's reach.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> little pic for the uk massive
> 
> View attachment 1934832



dont tell me thats that 1 plant in the waterfarm robbie?

n yeh that stcky icky is a real pain but nice smoke 

and now missus wants one of them barbour jackets :O frik sake 200+ damn anyone know of any snides BUT GOOD ONES?

watching hostel 3 looking good so far


----------



## rainz (Dec 14, 2011)

Got enough seeds TT?? lol good work mate. Im off to have a shmoke and a pancake. Night all


----------



## UKHG (Dec 15, 2011)

afternoon guys so wtf why all so quiet?


----------



## baklawa (Dec 15, 2011)

UKRG said:


> afternoon guys so wtf why all so quiet?


Ssshhh. Don't you know? All smokers are observing a 24-hour silence in honour of--

*gunshot*


----------



## UKHG (Dec 15, 2011)

baklawa said:


> Ssshhh. Don't you know? All smokers are observing a 24-hour silence in honour of--
> 
> *gunshot*


duh huh!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2011)

Just shy of two thousand seeds there  watched the whole of Phonebooth before i got done divvying em up. And still 2 jars of cheese to deseed and a jar of romulan  

Pint of milk, hot cornish pasty and a joint of cheese, should be a nice way to cap off my work day


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 15, 2011)

UKRG said:


> dont tell me thats that 1 plant in the waterfarm robbie?


it is indeed 1 plant mate  added a few more pics to my journal late last night ... have a peek see what ya think


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2011)

Need to get her on some flowering nutes tomorrow i think.



The fuck is up with trying to make a picture bigger!? Can't seem to do it for the life of me, keeps telling me the url is not a valid url, yes it is fuckstick! Bah!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 15, 2011)

looks like than net pot flipped with the weight. Nice work


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2011)

Nah, the plant bent the scrog screen ebfore i had had it tied down, and as such the only ay the canopy would be horiontal would be to have the ent pot at 45 degrees or so, but the only way to stop it falling thorhg into the reservoir was to wrap it in some heavy duty cable ties. Just about holding together


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah im sad but this made me laugh


----------



## UKHG (Dec 15, 2011)

"My God. We've had cloning in the South for years. It's called cousins."


----------



## UKHG (Dec 15, 2011)

daaamn killed the thread LOL


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 16, 2011)

heelo peeps, my grow room seems pretty cold at the mo but i was wondering if i was to heat it up with a tortoise heat lamp would it be ok or will it do the plants some harm. many thanks in advance.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 16, 2011)

how do all. wot size air pots u recommend for a 6-8 wk veg on blue cheese plants? is 15 litre ok see it through flower or up it to twenty?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

15 litres should b more than enough pal


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

Fucking cunts and their SUV's in the middle of town. Walked out of the bank, started crossing the road and hey, let's shove it into reverse and run this dude over. Although truth be told i was more concerned about the well being of my case of stella than my personal safety  From parked on double yellows to hitting a guy down, they must be so fucking proud of themselves.

Other than that beer weekend beer!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha ttt redstripe for me tonight lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

Happens to my mrs all the time ttt probs because she's a bit vertically challenged lol. Still they think they own the roads!!

Al be having a few strongbows myself cheap n cheerful lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nothin wrong with strongbow scotia even better in a snakey mixed with braker lol


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> heelo peeps, my grow room seems pretty cold at the mo but i was wondering if i was to heat it up with a tortoise heat lamp would it be ok or will it do the plants some harm. many thanks in advance.


Any views anyone!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

If you put a heater in your grow room it will heat the grow room. Seems valid enough a theory to me. The only harm will be if it's too powerful or close and cooks your plants.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nothin wrong with strongbow scotia even better in a snakey mixed with braker lol


Lol no drank snakebite 4 yrs cheddz ur puttin bad ideas in ma head lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 16, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Any views anyone!


should b fine i have a thermo heater and keeps chill off. i point away from plants and the hotair mixes with cold air from desk top fan before gets to plants so it dont cook em


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

alright uk growers , you all ok ? 

had a right 'mare today , stupid security systems !! been playing with relays that control barriers and electric shutters spent 2 hours locked in a room with a shutter and then locked everyone in a carpark with a electric barrier !! lol 

tt just sent you a message mate ..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounds amusing as fuck


----------



## rainz (Dec 16, 2011)

@TT.........Fuck me you did alrite there mate! 2000!? lol wish i had the room to do some breeding. I really wana make my cross northern dickhead lol think i'll make a fortune down ere!


----------



## rainz (Dec 16, 2011)

For those who havent seen my idea before lol.......Northern lights x Moby dick x Headband. There my friends are the genetics of the Northern Dickhead lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

a little pollen goes a LONG way. I got 130 seeds from the black rose i grew and that wasn't even 3 joints worth of bud once harvested.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

yes indeed it does t
my pal just done a crop of ice 14 plants (started with 35 regs rather than fems oopps)
nayways rite ant the end like 2 weeks left found a small 1 ft tall male in the fukin middle couldnt get more central FUUUKKKKK lol so yes small plant in amongst the big ones can do a lot of damage OR good depends ofc on what your objective is

watching this tonite






its on server robbie if u want to watch it and this


and this looks kinda good


how is everyone anyways


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol, all i can say is your mate is a noddy!!  funny as fuck, didn't notice the seed swollen calyxs?  heehee

I'm just drinking smoking and watching weed wars right now  shitty but hey, it's about weed, i like weed.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, all i can say is your mate is a noddy!!  funny as fuck, didn't notice the seed swollen calyxs?  heehee
> 
> I'm just drinking smoking and watching weed wars right now  shitty but hey, it's about weed, i like weed.


yeh lol 2 wilma 20 pots side by side so gets p[retty bushy and hes a THER WEEDS type of guy and has everything on timers and cheks maybe once a week PLUS i orderd regs not fems like hes always done his SIG as it wer so bak to araura indica,

yeh weed wars 3 epsidoes so far skimmed thru the 1st seems cool how are the next 2?

AND ROBBIE

added them to the server too mate soz aint been putting much on i cant be arsed (tho i should be costing me 30 a month for it!)



OH and TT soz pal earlier dident realise was you when i nrly ran u over.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

Episode 2 and 3 are much like 1, trying to find something to make an episode about. It's really not fantastic watching ut it's killing the time from where i'm sat


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Episode 2 and 3 are much like 1, trying to find something to make an episode about. It's really not fantastic watching ut it's killing the time from where i'm sat


yeh think they made em to show how the usa is leading the way in legalistation like a big fuck you to all us disbaled folk watching who ihave to illigaly buy or grow your own never mind the backstreet dealing with little fuking dikturd CHAVS muppets
i just been putting my pals ounce out OLDSCHOOL tenner for 1.7gm 3.5 for 20 40 for 7 JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS lol sold 16 ounce in 9 days nicely done i think 

SO at last managed to get a sync lead for me iphone 99p free delivery on ebay but fuk i just never got round to it so heres a snippet of my kali mist 12-12 clone thread

 
ther about 4-4.5 weeks in 12-12 i veged under t5 for a few weeks in smaller pots til established then flowered i dont think ther looking bad and they STINK OF THE GOOD STUFF!
wat u reckon


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

Good plants and good karma man! I generally sell nowt, just tell people to help themselves, but last i had to sell to pay a bill, was £60 a half.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Good plants and good karma man! I generally sell nowt, just tell people to help themselves, but last i had to sell to pay a bill, was £60 a half.


yeh even when we do grade ima stil do he same everyone else does .6-.7 for tenner i do 1.7  fuk il do em .8 for 5 and .4 for 2.50 they call it a 2.50 DOOB! lmao

moneys money and as hes giving me it at 100 per oz im making 60 so i sold 8 straight up and then sorted the estate out,the youngens like 16 yrs old ect have NEVER seen eighths so big as a eigthth round here is generallly 1..6 LOL fuk but weve had this convo,

so chek ou the rest of my pics in my sig i think ther looking good for 4 weeks flower from what they was like but only my second grow just had to get a few yankee candles in as can smell them downstairs 
gunna start adding canna boost in next few days u think that will make em bigger,better#'?

and yeh good karma the kids round here wil burgle you in a second but u know what ive had em sat ther when ive come in before in my garden and told me you div you left your keys in the door so we waited for you so no1 robbed you and so you could get in

fuk they help the missus with shoppin so im kinda hoping ther some sort of respect ther coz belive me ther robbin little twats,asda vans wont even come here anymore catalogue delivery cars get robbed i swear you see em chasing the asda van around(before) catalogue cars bowt 5-6 smasgh the winder and grab all they cana nd run!lol wtf


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just in from a joint in the freezing cold, don't ask me why, i enjoy it, in the past any notion of wind and a joint was fuck that! So for now i say fuck you to your long post, i'll read it in a bit, or maybe better the morning  

You know you have a seed problem when every time you have joint, no matter thayou you try and get em in the jar, you stand up and there are 20 seeds where you were just sat. I've had thoughts of simply waterlogging my catpet and seeing what i can grow. It's being replaced in a few months anyway


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

qwik rundown last post
kids dont know shit
theyve never seen s a 3.5g eighth
iu think mine are looking ok for 4 weeks 12-12 clones
and going on about hope the kids dont rob me but i dont think they will and reason

so horseshit really!

anyways no fuking way am i standing outside with a spliff in this weather ur down south so should be warmer! unless yor over hill donw dale

TTT PM ANYWAYS MATE


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

hiya all again ... just got home AGAIN ... man i love being on call !! not ... some fuckin idiot i call a work college did a job today and forgot to tighten the screws up on a door release unit , the customer just rang me to say the door slammed and unit fell off !!! 
The said engineer is fucking useless and come new year he will be in the dole que .....


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

i dont normally sell and if i do its only to mates , my deals are the same oldskool deals as you used to get also ... 1.7g a tenner , 3.5g for 20 , 7g for 35 etc .... fuck the rip off prices ... most my mates grow anyway and they always sort me out the same price deals back  no need to rip people off imo ..... sometimes if friends are in need i just give it away but i know they will do the same for me 
got a q of power plant , psycosis and livers comming my way weekend after xmas free of charge from a friend i sorted out a few weeks back .... karma is good !!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> karma is good !!


yes hopefully im making up for all the bad karma from my D.R.U.G years


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 16, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> If you put a heater in your grow room it will heat the grow room. Seems valid enough a theory to me. The only harm will be if it's too powerful or close and cooks your plants.


I used this heater for an auto AK47 but it died so I wondered if this tortoise heat lamp done it?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

sod weed wars ... iv been told by a few US friends it aint that good ... its all about cowboy bebop for me , im slowly working my way through the eposodes , great manga series


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 16, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> should b fine i have a thermo heater and keeps chill off. i point away from plants and the hotair mixes with cold air from desk top fan before gets to plants so it dont cook em


As my above post says.
I defo need a heater of some sort as it's cold out here.
Also what size pots will I need for pineapple express & ak47 auto and what light cycle? Can I give it 24hrs light or does it need dark?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> As my above post says.
> I defo need a heater of some sort as it's cold out here.
> Also what size pots will I need for pineapple express & ak47 auto and what light cycle? Can I give it 24hrs light or does it need dark?


6litre square pots and 18hr light


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

*suppose it might die becuase diffrent types of heater put out diffrent types of heat,dry,wet ect ect 
so id say try get something in ther wat wont dry out the air your room or put out c02 or watever have u tried better insultaing your room i.e if its upstairs room insulate above the room like me a i got a grow tent cut it into panels and folded one in half and stretched over the rafters in loft above the room and nailed it down to stop heat escaping out the ceiiling *

* i use 11 litre atami wilma pots (ebay) i had 6 litre round ones but they wer crap*

* hey question rather than using a 11 litre TALL pot could i noy use a 11 litre low and wide pot? or equivalent height issues for percy 1 plant grow box*

* clones ive always been told start on 24hrs till established then put on watevr schedule u wish 12-12 or 18-6 then 12-12*

Y BUY AUTOS? y not just do 12-12 from seed witha fem?
*
HANG ON*
_*


Gik69 said:



I used this heater for an auto AK47 but it died so I wondered if this tortoise heat lamp done it?

Click to expand...


*_

_*u used a heat LAMP? yeh may have had summet to do with it*_


----------



## UKHG (Dec 16, 2011)

NOW IM PISSED OFF

won a nucholson hoodie on ebay the 3rd paid and they marked despatched on 6th no parcel yet..............
yesterday avvy they sed send me tracking number wen ther home they dident
it dident arrive today
emaild em
they gave me tracking number and the company says delivered but they aint and id have to sogn anyway with couriers
http://www.collectplus.co.uk/

wankers ffs this is gunna be a battle init lets home its signature only delivery pfft


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks ukrg I thought the heat lamp would have done it, I just needed some confirmation,
I hate living in a cold area what else can I use to keep the temps up on a low budget?
I'm not using hps lights as it's in my loft


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey UKRG the couries will mark as delivered or no answer if they havent had time to deliver it happened with ma new fne the bastards!!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 17, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Hey UKRG the couries will mark as delivered or no answer if they havent had time to deliver it happened with ma new fne the bastards!!




its fucking yodel

i just got a terribly nice scouse blond dumb as fuck bimbo on the line the main 08 number ofc the 0151 was enaged (aint it always)
so she said 3-8 days to trace it as they dont have a clue were it was delivered i was screamling like HOW THE FUK IS THAT THEN WHEN IT HAS MY NAME AND ADDRESS ON dont take a fuking genious does it! (i dare say give ttt a sat nav and a adress he could even find it!) but this is a scouse compnay rember lmao.
anyways did some research after thie hoochie urned to the oh well we can only discuss with the sender blah blah so i dutifuly demaded her name position (bra size ect ect)
she declined fucking whore,
anyway managed to find sum depot numbers WAHAY things are looking up hmm
so this time got a salt of the earth yorkshire lass in the morely depot i was sooo releeved thinking rite now well get some sence,

seems my dopey sender (who has just told me this has happened to sum1 else) wrpped the article in the same packaging as the yodel company use to send parcels to this specific warehouse called arcadia??)
so she gunna call me on monday wen they recollect and redliver tuesaday,

rite its the delivery company s fault rite? or the sellers i mean ther a trade seller i dont think some reimbursments gunna fly untill it dont arrive before christmas u think? its a trade seller so fuck em private sellers i wouldnt bother wanting a sorter even t ho it cam but very late if u get my drift?

fuk me to early in the AM for this shit
stated watching martina coles the take last nite same dude whos in warrior FUK me i forgo wat a good 4 parter that is!

enough of my rant
how are ya'll
*
OH AND YEH PAL A LAMP PRODUCES DRY HEAT so would have cooked ur ladies chalk it up as a lesson learned and dont do it again
u need some plyboard and somesort ov insulation OR some old duvets single dounble dont matter or take some of your attick floor
nail play over your ceiling rafters u know the roof ones and put insulation behind them between the beams on the roof part or duvets watver it will keep the heat in and stop it glwoing light a tree from above
as regards to that i thing otb did a good flir thread sumwer*


_*WHAT WAS WE SAYING ABOUT KARMA LAST NITE??lol*_


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 17, 2011)

Surprise surprise it was yodel with me 2 lol. Its all self employed van owners who deliver fir them mainly pick n chose what they do n when!! Imo its the sellers fault m8 yodel are still clowns though


----------



## UKHG (Dec 17, 2011)

scotia1982 said:


> Surprise surprise it was yodel with me 2 lol. Its all self employed van owners who deliver fir them mainly pick n chose what they do n when!! Imo its the sellers fault m8 yodel are still clowns though



FUK a yodel driver lives in the next street you would think he would have brought it to me since his kid gets joints of me! frikin wankers just coz it had the same wrapper as summet else wtf did the adrees not give a clue wer it was posted to? morons i swear to god


seems you can get allsorts from tesco nowadyas


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> FUK a yodel driver lives in the next street you would think he would have brought it to me since his kid gets joints of me! frikin wankers just coz it had the same wrapper as summet else wtf did the adrees not give a clue wer it was posted to? morons i swear to god
> 
> View attachment 1939759
> seems you can get allsorts from tesco nowadyas


Funny as f u c k!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 17, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Funny as f u c k!


maybe for u [email protected] but for me its a fukin pain in the left lower hanging nut mate!!  

BAHAHA wankers


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

Mantsn, Robbie, UKRG, Scotia, Pukka, Cheddar and Kev, fairy is on it's way. If anyone else was expecting the fairy then it means i've lost ya address, drop me a PM


----------



## UKHG (Dec 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> mantsn, robbie, ukrg, scotia, pukka, cheddar and kev, fairy is on it's way. If anyone else was expecting the fairy then it means i've lost ya address, drop me a pm :d


woot!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 17, 2011)

ttt you maxed on pm,guess the seeds going well haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

got you in time Mad Dog  fairy is ont it's way was rather a gross overstatement. They're all envoloped and addressed, just need to stick the stamps on  I have a feelig that 1 1st class stamp won't be enough so you might find yourself having to goto the post office an give em 50p or whatnot. For 68 seeds ya an't complain though


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Mantsn, Robbie, UKRG, Scotia, Pukka, Cheddar and Kev, fairy is on it's way. If anyone else was expecting the fairy then it means i've lost ya address, drop me a PM


Cheers TTT will look forward to crackin a few in the comin year


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a bit bummed about the whole situation. I spent quite a long time getting excited about the idea of the exo x black rose to the extent that i'm determined to give it a name  I'm gonna have to find some money for a little netbook to keep track of things while in Canada.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 17, 2011)

blinding cheers ttt


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 17, 2011)

UKRG said:


> maybe for u [email protected] but for me its a fukin pain in the left lower hanging nut mate!!
> 
> BAHAHA wankers


Woo woo chill dude! I meant funny as f u c k to the Tesco ad.
No need for the [email protected] was there!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2011)

awrite fuckers, broadband got cut coz im skin, ah well shit happens. gonna change to bt, fuck sky.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

Haha, the hairy cock lives! I'm the opposite, i've been into my bank and cancelled all direct debits, have explicitly requested that my contract e terminated as per the terms and conditions, but a month later and everything's still as it was. Free services, whooo!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2011)

The only reason my Bank ATM card is worth anything at this point is because it's covered in cocaine.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

couldn't resist youtubing a couple of video's 
[youtube]nN0-htStYXo[/youtube]


----------



## dura72 (Dec 17, 2011)

well folk s im outta here again, if i can con BT i'll be back soon. if not happy chrimbo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Mantsn, Robbie, UKRG, Scotia, Pukka, Cheddar and Kev, fairy is on it's way. If anyone else was expecting the fairy then it means i've lost ya address, drop me a PM


Fuckin pukka mate expect to see your product on the streets next year mate lol all i need to do now is buy me another shed haha thr misses will b pleased!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll have to think of some dope hip cool trendworthy name to give it then  Tell the mrs it's a new toolshed because you're planning on building her a Jane Austin gazeebo, then just buy her a pair of shoes a month down the line and hope she forgets  red shoes, red shoes tend to please.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 17, 2011)

best overall time to cure gents? or wen does the grassy taste go? 3-4 week off curing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 17, 2011)

how about black cheese for a name. kinda sounds like knob rot. hahahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'll have to think of some dope hip cool trendworthy name to give it then  Tell the mrs it's a new toolshed because you're planning on building her a Jane Austin gazeebo, then just buy her a pair of shoes a month down the line and hope she forgets  red shoes, red shoes tend to please.


Fuck the shoes she has enough lol i like top tokin black cheese mate has a nice ring to it lol
others are 
black cherry cheese cake 
Cheesey rosa
Black cheddar choker
roses cheese smile
Black mans cheese lol!!
Cant fuckin wait now ttt haha did i hear somethin about collectin from post office??


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 17, 2011)

Black exodus if it wiz mine sounds mind blowing lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2011)

Or i could go nerdy and call it black hole, if anyone catches my meaning  GEEK OUT!

And trip to the post office in tat i've only a single 1st class stamp for each envelope, not sure if extra postage will be required, know last time i posted sme seeds out think it might have been robbie who had to pop down an cover the extra postage. I'm good, but not that good!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 17, 2011)

black mans cheese!!!!lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 17, 2011)

how about going all technical , Dark Dairy sounds cool to me lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 17, 2011)

Black hole it is then ay??? 
I take it we will get notified by postal service if we av to mate? From the address we gave? 
Ttt i hate to think how many envelopes you ve had to lick lol pal your da man hopefully ill ave i few of my own crosses for u next year all being well !!
Av u eva grew bubble cheese? The lad i get my exo clones from has a mother of it and he tells me that its a cross with exo and someother strain and seems that its gonna be a keeper for commercial growers sticky sweet smelling buds and a better yeilder with a punch that is on par with it so im gonna b tryin a few next i thinks if i can get as much info on it!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 17, 2011)

HOW ABOut

black shit,rosey smell


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Woo woo chill dude! I meant funny as f u c k to the Tesco ad.
> No need for the [email protected] was there!


For you ukrg


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 18, 2011)

Snow. Yeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhhhhh fun fun fun


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely blue skies and nice weather. Hmm.

And i thought Black Hole, because an exodus is a mass departure, technically one could say that upon crossing into a black hole there would indeed be a mass departure from the world, mass as in a coherent, typically large body of matter with no definite shape. into the hole. Black hole  Who knows haha, i'm surprised i still remember the reasoning of it this monring  It's 11:12 and i'm on stella. Gotta make it count, from tomorow, no booze, no tobacco, no weed. I'd like the name to relate to it's characteristics not just a blend of the parents names


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

Black hole is a quality name mate, id go with that! like your thinkin on that 1 lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 18, 2011)

gotta say TTT very good reasoning from you im well impressed and you even remembered it,
very good i bet you went to bed with butterflies in your tummy going over what your gunna call it and why!



nice 1 so be a trip to the post office for our package that rattles!!!LOL


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 18, 2011)

man woke up today n my biggest blue chedz appears to b flowering. only prob is in night it grown some odd lumps on stems as well as white pistils. worried i gotta lady boy hermie. wot a wank mornin. even snow didnt last. spent all night cleaning kids sick n now gotta fecking hermie. any u guys had hermies? plants not people or its. can they polinate themselfs? do they produce fem seeds if pollinate selfs? any body got some clear pics off early hermies? hoping the lumps end up with white hairs comming ouy by morning n a false alarm but my luck with these seeds prob guna b a hermie. thats 1 male 1 prob hermie. 3 duds and 3 not showing sign yet.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 18, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> man woke up today n my biggest blue chedz appears to b flowering. only prob is in night it grown some odd lumps on stems as well as white pistils. worried i gotta lady boy hermie. wot a wank mornin. even snow didnt last. spent all night cleaning kids sick n now gotta fecking hermie. any u guys had hermies? plants not people or its. can they polinate themselfs? do they produce fem seeds if pollinate selfs? any body got some clear pics off early hermies? hoping the lumps end up with white hairs comming ouy by morning n a false alarm but my luck with these seeds prob guna b a hermie. thats 1 male 1 prob hermie. 3 duds and 3 not showing sign yet.


show us some pics dude


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2011)

For petes sake. My bed has snapped.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> For petes sake. My bed has snapped.


they weight of all those seeds?? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2011)

Probably because i'm always climbing around on it like a monkey. Who knows, certainly not me that did it, i don't even weigh 10 stone.

Bah, why is the forum still so fucky?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Probably because i'm always climbing around on it like a monkey. Who knows, certainly not me that did it, i don't even weigh 10 stone.
> 
> Bah, why is the forum still so fucky?


id say too much shaggin!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2011)

Not in that bed there's not. It sits a foot from my grow, only i go in my bedroom, noone else permitted.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not in that bed there's not. It sits a foot from my grow, only i go in my bedroom, noone else permitted.


HUH? YOUR bedroom? how old are ya man?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2011)

23 haha. I live in a shared flat, get a new random person every 4-6 months so gotta keep the grow in my room.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Not in that bed there's not. It sits a foot from my grow, only i go in my bedroom, noone else permitted.


too many shady knuckle shuffles lol .... i still think dark dairy is the best name for the strain lol ... black = dark , cheese = dairy  

been invaded by spider mites NOT impressed !!


----------



## Pihkal420 (Dec 18, 2011)

hey guys, i started an auto purple cheese from autoseeds grow. they popped up today, pretty standard stuff 250w hps pretty small tent only 60cmx60x120 but managed to get a pretty stable temperature.

anyone tried growing this or anything else from autoseeds?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2011)

http://ukcia.org/wordpress/?p=1018


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 19, 2011)

is this the right thing ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pure-Neem-Oil-100ml-bottle/dp/B002VA7PXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324305587&sr=8-1


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 19, 2011)

busy here today


----------



## UKHG (Dec 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> busy here today


has been for past couple days i guess coz its christmas everyones doing the real life thing.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2011)

how we all doing peoples??? 

all set for xmas? 1 fucking day and the country gos nuts for it loolol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

Ent bought a thing. Don't plan to.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ent bought a thing. Don't plan to.


ttt ur so fucking tight m8 u wont even sell ya weed so wasnt exepecting anytfing less lol how ya been anyway oldboy?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 19, 2011)

slow slow slow. yeah all sorted on the xmas stuff. duck for xmas dinner hate turkey. all kids stuff sorted and mrs. all good really. u sorted yet sambo or u a last min shopper? i do online month or so bfore big day and get lil bits through the year. hate going shops when busy i get in mini rages. people r so annoying shopping. i like get wot i want n feck off out there


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

I ent tight, i spend plenty of money on people, but i am not a christian and heavily dislike all organised religion, so the idea of presents on chrtistmas, you can all goto hell!  Christmas is a fucking sham.

I'm bored, that's pretty much the extent of life, get up, work, try and kill time before bed to repeat again.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 19, 2011)

easy ttt hows the posting going? u doing ya part keep the posties in work n all. how many seeds u end up with in end? that pic off jar full looked like will keep u busy for a while


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

Seeds all went in the letterbox this afternoon. I'm still picking the seeds out, probably between 4-5000


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2011)

Look for mighty wash



Ontheball said:


> is this the right thing ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pure-Neem-Oil-100ml-bottle/dp/B002VA7PXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324305587&sr=8-1


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> slow slow slow. yeah all sorted on the xmas stuff. duck for xmas dinner hate turkey. all kids stuff sorted and mrs. all good really. u sorted yet sambo or u a last min shopper? i do online month or so bfore big day and get lil bits through the year. hate going shops when busy i get in mini rages. people r so annoying shopping. i like get wot i want n feck off out there


yeah im all done mdb i carnt handle the shops at xmas far too many people in a small space lol dont work too good what with being stoned 24/7 lol had enough tho am really gonna try cut down in the new year.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, 24 stone is a bit excesive


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, 24 stone is a bit excesive


that is a hefty wallet weight ttt try spending some will help....................


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2011)

fucking trim!!!!

just coughed n spewed up a bit of leaf should have moved me drink out the way before hand lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Seeds all went in the letterbox this afternoon. I'm still picking the seeds out, probably between 4-5000


man thats insane. how many plants fems did it take produce that many seeds? 
cool i will keep my eyes out for mr postie.
and yeah cutting down in new year is the plan but easier said then done. keep busy best way with that


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

2 small and 2 tiny.


----------



## lancs (Dec 19, 2011)

were paying £225 per ounce of blue cheese in the northwest of england prices goto 250s at times and can rise to 300 ish for the haze#1 per ounce...


----------



## UKHG (Dec 19, 2011)

lancs said:


> were paying £225 per ounce of blue cheese in the northwest of england prices goto 250s at times and can rise to 300 ish for the haze#1 per ounce...


yeh i got sum haze#1 seeds lol and yeh here ive heard of 220-230 BUT 300!!LOL fukin mental


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

i dont get it me. im in the north east and people will just laugh at you trying to charge more than 180 if your buying from an unknown 200 is done but still a liberty. 

even the chink and vietnamese stuff is reasonably kanny its dry gets you wrecked for 115-120 on bulk. nowt flash. but when there's nowt else. what you going to do buy tac?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm southwest and never been asked or heard of antying more than 200 and people think that's taking the piss a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

it's all down to what you've got the cheek to ask for and get away with if you ask me.

that said the stuff i was doing compared to the crap about i should have been charging double. at least lol but i'm not greedy. greed only gets you ending up one way in this game.

anyone been watchin black mirror?


----------



## Griffta (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone been watchin black mirror?


Yeah! It was quality if you ask me. Thought it got better as it went on but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

aye it was class like but someone must have slipped the prime minister a bluey to have fucked a pig for an hour?!

others were class too


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey d how u doin pal u all set for the festive season?

Ttt u not celebrate crimbo mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 19, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey d how u doin pal u all set for the festive season?
> 
> Ttt u not celebrate crimbo mate?


Hell no! The only reason i visit the family is for a free nosh up and because they emotionally blackmail me until i relent, and then they start telling you there's gonna be a sit down with wine and nibles to relate christmas themed poems and stories. The fuck i am, i'm gonna spark up Robbies goods and jump ship.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

fuckin right i am Cheds lad. had a bit of a mishap ordering a bird in a bird in a bird. not that kind either  i thought it was £30 bar but that was just deposit its£23.5 a kilo fucking things going to be 4.5 k bout £105. a touch more than i wanted to spend as you can imagine, deffo one of my better fuck ups though. 

got my pressies done and the new year order which i'm trying not to dip... once your all squared away till crimbo though it's like why not just enjoy the festive season. 

yaself man? all set ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hell no! The only reason i visit the family is for a free nosh up and because they emotionally blackmail me until i relent, and then they start telling you there's gonna be a sit down with wine and nibles to relate christmas themed poems and stories. The fuck i am, i'm gonna spark up Robbies goods and jump ship.


what nee charades?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin right i am Cheds lad. had a bit of a mishap ordering a bird in a bird in a bird. not that kind either  i thought it was £30 bar but that was just deposit its£23.5 a kilo fucking things going to be 4.5 k bout £105. a touch more than i wanted to spend as you can imagine, deffo one of my better fuck ups though.
> 
> got my pressies done and the new year order which i'm trying not to dip... once your all squared away till crimbo though it's like why not just enjoy the festive season.
> 
> yaself man? all set ?


Lmfao pal i nearly choked then pal shit youll av meat for a few weeks atleast pal lol
yeah i ve been ready for a few weeks pal everythin done accept crimbo food that will b done friday got my beer sorted and paid all monthly bills friday gone so my wages are all mine to smash the new year wahoooo!!


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 19, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> is this the right thing ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pure-Neem-Oil-100ml-bottle/dp/B002VA7PXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324305587&sr=8-1


guys ?............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hell no! The only reason i visit the family is for a free nosh up and because they emotionally blackmail me until i relent, and then they start telling you there's gonna be a sit down with wine and nibles to relate christmas themed poems and stories. The fuck i am, i'm gonna spark up Robbies goods and jump ship.


Just spark the fatty in front of em pal lol u neva know they could just join ya hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

aye i got carried away with excitement well me and my lass did an just ordered it. feeds 10-12 peeps. theres only 6 for crimbo dinner and ones a fuckin veggie! already got the leftovers planned out lmao.

i'm the same get everything cleared for crimbo and whats yours is for blowing! fuck january it's a long month for everyone...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 19, 2011)

To rite d id b skint in middle of january if i nrva have my grow comin off but its worked out betta than i planned so ill leave this year with a bang and start the new with 1 to lol the inlaws think i ve won the lottery bless fuck it i say its there to b spent and its wot i work for and risk my freedom for bruv bollox to the struggle and the recession all out partying is my theme for this festive period haha


----------



## UKHG (Dec 19, 2011)

lol i only started shopping for xmas a week or so ago HOPEFULLY the shit will arirve tomorow its like spending money ON WHAT it needs to be spent on nothing else broke as a joke that last crop was shit mine i mean not my pals ice my kalis due in middle of jan and is looking good so should be all set for january sales!

looking at these
http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/

FOR ME OBVIOUSLY but she can use it too(on me) TTT odnt say u wouldnt love one of them for the night in YOUR bedroom just u r plants and that!

thinkin should put me equip away for a few months after this one thos coz that wil be 2 and half grows on the trot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

chedz, 

aye im feeling not having mine on the go but can't be helped. i'm the same fella, money is for spending. risk and reward

and aye all out fun is the order. ive had my orders for new year. last year i was that wrecked for the meal i had the menu upside down and ordered mussles, which i cant stand.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 19, 2011)

Easy come easy go bro stay green pal hold on in there you ll b onit in no time!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

aye true man, can't take it with ya. itching to get one going though.

know what your getting for xmas?


FUBAR aside


----------



## Beansly (Dec 20, 2011)

Top Gear is truly brilliant lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 20, 2011)

OI BITCHES !

need some neem is this link for the right thing ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pure-Neem-Oil-100ml-bottle/dp/B002VA7PXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324305587&sr=8-1


----------



## UKHG (Dec 20, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> OI BITCHES !
> 
> need some neem is this link for the right thing ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pure-Neem-Oil-100ml-bottle/dp/B002VA7PXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324305587&sr=8-1


pmsl dude how many times u asked now?
LOL herfes a like for u to make u feel ebtter coz idk never had bugs


----------



## rainz (Dec 20, 2011)

The american topgear is truly Shit though beans lol


----------



## rainz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hows it going chaps? heard one of you got caught slapping your cock off the window of high and mighty, whos been up to no good then lol


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 20, 2011)

UKRG said:


> pmsl dude how many times u asked now?
> LOL herfes a like for u to make u feel ebtter coz idk never had bugs


3 times or so seem people only reply to insults lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 20, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> 3 times or so seem people only reply to insults lol




^wat the bear sed!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 20, 2011)

£100+  you just got ripped the fuck off, we used to sell em for £49 odd. Tasty as hell though! 

And cheds, the family tried to kick me out of the house last christmas because i said i had some weed. My famiy is a bunch of nobs a lot of the time, next morning they're trying to wake me up with champagne. Bloody hypocrites. Cahmpagne in the morning goood, weed in the vening baaaad. Mhmm.


The street cleaner is bringing me some weed tomorrow from an old dude in the hills that has been growing for 20+ years, looking forward to it  

And OTB, it's neem oil, the hint is in the name 

And second that motion, top gear america is bollocks, even top gear australia is better than that tripe. The hell kind of name is Tanner faust, or Keith Rutlidge. Silly billies.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 20, 2011)

rainz said:


> The american topgear is truly Shit though beans lol


It really is...
They tried though...and it's not _horrible_, but it's not even in the same league as Top Gear UK. That show has me in stitches every time I watch it


----------



## Vapourize (Dec 20, 2011)

hi all...

gonna start my new grow in a week or so, but having trouble deciding what way to go?? im thinking wilma, or d.i.y dwc 110ltrs totes maybe some fogging to go with it ,, only ever grew in soil n r/w...but really fancy a change.
i have two 2x2x2m tents with 2x600w hps in each, but going to start 1 then the other 6-8 weeks later...


what do you guys think ..let me know .... be gentle


vape


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 20, 2011)

killed off the could b hermie. gutted had topped it great. looked proper bushy and healthy seems such a waste. anyways 3 more left. gotta b at least one healthy fem out them. 
anybody here used out date root gel? mine is 2 month odd out date. will it work still?
and top gear in every country is wank cos its pricks n cars neither interest me. clarkson is a knob head big time. he prob hangs round playgrounds the curly haired bellend haha


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 20, 2011)

I replied with mighty wash.. Which you chose to ignore...


Ontheball said:


> 3 times or so seem people only reply to insults lol


----------



## rainz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats a shame TT, im looking forward to sitting and smoking a joint with my old man on christmas day. Thats about all im looking forward to though......well and the grub!!!!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 20, 2011)

_*well christmas is upon us the delivery company lost my order im not impressed, the snide uggs mans coming on thursday got barbour jackets too! hell 30 a pair is easier than me going manch market!

just got sum cheese of a pal 1.7grm for 15 pff i just been knocking henrys out at 20 fuk no1 does propper measurements he laffed wen i asked for a q at 40 he sed 70 he paid 2 for the oz ffs gunna be toppin 250 soon greedy twats 
me clones looking awsome well not clones now ther propper little stinky ladies!
on that thought i need to tie em up aas ther leaning would stiking bamboo in the coco damage the roots or what?*_
#
_*SORRY EDIT----GOTTA CALL U ALL WANKERS SO I GET A ANSWER )*_


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

Big shout out to ttt my plane landed this morning bro safe and sound!! Nice 1 G!
Chedz!!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Big shout out to ttt my plane landed this morning bro safe and sound!! Nice 1 G!
> Chedz!!


mine dident P


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

give it time pal sayin that i sent sum1 a package through post the other week and they swore they neva got it!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 21, 2011)

nice one ttt for the parcel mate appreciate it ..dont remeber asking ya which makes it even better cheers bro..


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 21, 2011)

Am same boat as u ukrg,oh well should def b 2moz


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 21, 2011)

posty ent bin here yet but good things come too thos who wait. how is the uk today?
had bit off a mare order a load crap for the ladies and i mis ordered ph7 buffer soloution for my ph pen and got some aquarium ph shit powder thingy. no good man. any u no a household thing that has a ph7 or can think off something that u no the ph off and i can roughly see how off my pen is?
air pots came also and ph down. airpots look great,is it norm they have lil bit excess room between the bottom grid n edges? seems a lot soil will leak out if move too much? 15litres r huge cant wait get them on go n grow couple monsters. need sus how get light higher now tho so i wont cook the bitches


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 21, 2011)

tell a lie i just been informed a rattling packet has arrived this morning. i was out before postie came and was put aside for me n i didnt see it haha. good man ttt thanks kindly.perfect timing with most my babys turning boys


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 21, 2011)

defo a nice surprise lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kev im wrecked pal can u put that pm into english pal id appreciate it greatly lol!!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 21, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> posty ent bin here yet but good things come too thos who wait. how is the uk today?
> had bit off a mare order a load crap for the ladies and i mis ordered ph7 buffer soloution for my ph pen and got some aquarium ph shit powder thingy. no good man. any u no a household thing that has a ph7 or can think off something that u no the ph off and i can roughly see how off my pen is?
> air pots came also and ph down. airpots look great,is it norm they have lil bit excess room between the bottom grid n edges? seems a lot soil will leak out if move too much? 15litres r huge cant wait get them on go n grow couple monsters. need sus how get light higher now tho so i wont cook the bitches



tap water mate ph 7.0..............is here anyways? if u get stuk i can send u sum buffer


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 21, 2011)

lol tt sorted it chedder mate no worries


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 21, 2011)

UKRG said:


> tap water mate ph 7.0..............is here anyways? if u get stuk i can send u sum buffer


saying 7.2 tapp here.swear said 6.9 for tap water wen i tested it after calibrated last time. i will order some tonight dude get a big bottle last. ent bother ph b4. wots the ph ranges u wanna water in soil?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2011)

cheers for the package tt  just read your pm glad you enjoyed my xmas pressie to ya


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> saying 7.2 tapp here.swear said 6.9 for tap water wen i tested it after calibrated last time. i will order some tonight dude get a big bottle last. ent bother ph b4. wots the ph ranges u wanna water in soil?


easiest thing to do is go to tesco and buy a 2-3 ltr bottle of water that has the ph reading on the label .. calibrate your ph pen to what it says on the bottle


----------



## UKHG (Dec 21, 2011)

5.7-5.9 for coco 5.8 to b exact BUT that range is good 

ordering 35 araura indica seeds and saw we got sum rite freebies,blue widow,diesel,bubblegum and 2 others FOR FREE AL.L FEM gotta love attitude all good reports anyone?

http://www.grasscity.com/uk_en/snob-glass-black-and-orange-glass-bubbler-with-vapor-globe-set.html

_*^^^^^^^^^want one^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*_


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 21, 2011)

its between 6 n 7 ph in soil ent it?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2011)

pretty much. Can't go wrong with 6.5.

That glass looks nifty, but it's in no way £400 worth of niftiness


----------



## UKHG (Dec 21, 2011)

my bad fort he ment coco 
u dont need buffer for soil dont u? natural buffer inint?

just turned me lights on oops forgot! 1hr 50 late errr then realised forgot to feed em last nite err again one looked pretty droopy put just redone res so shel pic up by later on 

SO will putting a bamboo stik in to help the plant stay staright damage the roots? 
just mine are 12-12 clones so ther getting top heavy now coz not that fat stems so got a lean on BUT gootaa say they stinky and sticky


the few little ens are about 809 inches tall BUT BUD FROM TOP TO BOTTOM nice awww this is soo gunna make up for that shitty sensi kush


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2011)

UKRG said:


> my bad fort he ment coco
> u dont need buffer for soil dont u? natural buffer inint?
> 
> just turned me lights on oops forgot! 1hr 50 late errr then realised forgot to feed em last nite err again one looked pretty droopy put just redone res so shel pic up by later on
> ...



roots will be fine if u put a bamboo cain in m8


----------



## UKHG (Dec 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> roots will be fine if u put a bamboo cain in m8



was gunna pinch next doors metal stuff on a fence u know metal squres they use for fences gunna get the blotys out measure the width of me room and brace each side wire ontop issit a yew shelf? but im too late now i thinkdont wanna be feeding em thru the mesh and break em fuk it

getting sum canna boost and pk15-14 w/eva the fuk that is but its FREEEEE! and that boost is 50 qwid a litre so big props (if it turns up(messers))
how u diddlin robbie me man?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2011)

UKRG said:


> was gunna pinch next doors metal stuff on a fence u know metal squres they use for fences gunna get the blotys out measure the width of me room and brace each side wire ontop issit a yew shelf? but im too late now i thinkdont wanna be feeding em thru the mesh and break em fuk it
> 
> getting sum canna boost and pk15-14 w/eva the fuk that is but its FREEEEE! and that boost is 50 qwid a litre so big props (if it turns up(messers))
> how u diddlin robbie me man?



im good man im good  Boost and PH will make your plants have more dense and bigger buds


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

bubblegum 12-12 from seed style...............


----------



## Airwave (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblegum 12-12 from seed style...............



Nice.

Which Bubblegum is it?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 22, 2011)

What a hectic week its been everything coming down in stages im left with 2 outta 8 , but only got the cab that has damn bugs so just order some neem , take it u just mix with water and spray the fuck outta em ? gonna have a quite period once these 2 come down and sort my new equipment


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Nice.
> 
> Which Bubblegum is it?


its from marijuana.nl mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 22, 2011)

thats some crazy looking buds again del,impressive stuff.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> thats some crazy looking buds again del,impressive stuff.


cheers mate, its a mutant.............


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblegum 12-12 from seed style...............


wonder what its final weight will be ?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ontheball said:


> wonder what its final weight will be ?


my 2 biggest have been over 6 oz dry...i reckon this one will beat them by 3 or more............this is a pic of my last 6 oz + plant, bubblebomb..............


----------



## Airwave (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my 2 biggest have been over 6 oz dry...i reckon this one will beat them by 3 or more............this is a pic of my last 6 oz + plant, bubblebomb..............


It's so impressive what you can do with 12/12 from seed. I've never seen anybody else do it. What is it that everybody else is missing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 22, 2011)

del do u top plant just before flowers? huge top bud almost looks like 3 4 colas joined up.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 22, 2011)

how long do male plants live for? i no thet flower quicker but can they live as long? or soon as flower they die? or do they just keep living n always keep producin pollen?>


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

Mutant genetics and a nuclear powerplant nearby ?




Airwave said:


> It's so impressive what you can do with 12/12 from seed. I've never seen anybody else do it. What is it that everybody else is missing?


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my 2 biggest have been over 6 oz dry...i reckon this one will beat them by 3 or more............this is a pic of my last 6 oz + plant, bubblebomb..............


alwyas nice del what sort of system u using ? im looking to upgrade for the new year


----------



## Griffta (Dec 22, 2011)

just seen the offer on attitude in january. 7 free fem'd seeds of different strains when you spend 35 quid.
Think I might go for the ak48 from nirvana as recommended by billy & a critical + to make up the money. Sorted for fuckin years with my little grow


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

cocococololololololol.. i think...

did you ever look at the mighty wash i suggested.. works wonders...



Ontheball said:


> alwyas nice del what sort of system u using ? im looking to upgrade for the new year


----------



## UKHG (Dec 22, 2011)

Griffta said:


> just seen the offer on attitude in january. 7 free fem'd seeds of different strains when you spend 35 quid.
> Think I might go for the ak48 from nirvana as recommended by billy & a critical + to make up the money. Sorted for fuckin years with my little grow


ya were buying 35 fem arauras and getting 5 fems for free blue widow ect ect have they upped it to 7? im having them then!lol

well just been to iceland and asda done me food shopping cupple more bits tomoz all done FUK the turkey were having chiken thighs cant stand turkey its dank and orrible!! only grafted about 15 qwids worth of stuff tho got a parra on like wen i came home i could swear i could smell weed up the path? maybe just me lol

OH FUK LIKES ARNET ON OOPS 2 HRS LATE GRRRR LOL

SO HOWS EVERYONE EXITED?

*




Originally Posted by Ontheball  
alwyas nice del what sort of system u using ? im looking to upgrade for the new year

YEH I ONLY DONE 2 GROWS BUT THE DWC LOOKS LIKE THE WAY FORWARD? MY PAL SAYS IM DUMB I CAN GET GOOD IF NOT BETTER RESULTS WITH COCO DONE CORRECTLY/? HE MENTIONED AEROPOTS ARE OK SO DEFFO GUNNA UPGRADE IF CANT GET 8 POT WILMA




*


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> del do u top plant just before flowers? huge top bud almost looks like 3 4 colas joined up.


no mate i never top them.......anyway found rot in it tonight.....had to cut top off.......lost 135g...........saved 264g.....will leave the rest to finish..


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It's so impressive what you can do with 12/12 from seed. I've never seen anybody else do it. What is it that everybody else is missing?


i can only say luck because i dont have any special tricks..........plenty of air.......good food and 12000 lumens per square ft............


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

stage left...



UKRG said:


> SO HOWS EVERYONE EXITED?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i can only say luck because i dont have any special tricks..........plenty of air.......good food and 12000 lumens per square ft............


Is that seven plants under a 600w?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Is that seven plants under a 600w?


i got 8 under a 600 watt i think thats about the limit

still no rattley package 
fukin mail is scandalous in leeds
OH YEH

won a "eau da toillette" on ebay diesel summet or other
comes today its "eau da parfum"
says in the add that its toillette and the only clue its womens is its inthe womans section but as i just seen wat was ending obv i dident see the section it was in

now i emaild them and ther getting snotty
i sed LOOK YOU SED WAS TOILLETTE ITS PARFUM U FUCKED UP

even tho was in the perfume section the fact they titled it wrong then again in the descript id have a case no?

and that hoody stil laint arrived delivery company lost it~! wankers they cant seem to comprehend how i see it as the del companys fault? duh the clue is in the address ffs look im ranting TATA


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

Parfum is better.. It lasts longer and is usually more expensive than the weaker toilette version..



UKRG said:


> i got 8 under a 600 watt i think thats about the limit
> 
> still no rattley package
> fukin mail is scandalous in leeds
> ...


----------



## baklawa (Dec 22, 2011)

UKRG said:


> fukin mail is scandalous in leeds
> OH YEH
> 
> won a "eau da toillette" on ebay diesel summet or other
> ...


*Mentally noting the existence of a garden in Leeds, clearing throat and making melodrama out of it*

Parfum beats toilette. Why are you so annoyed exactly - because you were made to pay extra? Otherwise, toilette is just watered-down parfum.


----------



## baklawa (Dec 22, 2011)

According to the Law of Attraction, the more you creatively visualize something, the more it pops up in your life, seemingly at random.

It's true though. I only have to spend the morning obsessing about a particular bike for me to see it that afternoon on the road... Or, for instance, I'm just minding my own business, working all hours to meet Xmas deadlines, when a client directs me to the publicity agency for this book: http://heatherdonahue.com/

None of you - like, NONE of you bothered to click on that link, did you?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Is that seven plants under a 600w?


not when they get this big it isnt..........i got a 1m x 1.2m cab with a 600 and 400 hps side by side........


----------



## rainz (Dec 23, 2011)

Ive got a bike for sale 125cc scooter, white and black with chrome trims.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 23, 2011)

well i always thought toillette was for me
and parfum was for women?

since it was a dudes present im fucked(unless he has gay tendancies) but i very much doubt it!

went to shop this morning and just before i hit my path i SWEAR i could smell weed mite be me being parra but im sure i get this wind blown whiff of me shit hmm


TTT UR THE MAN THEY ARRIVED TODAY(stealth out the window LMAO)

now just gotta decypher ur writing u think the enigma machine would do it? anyone got a spare one?


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 23, 2011)

Many thanks TTT just arrived in perfect order,cheers again


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 23, 2011)

It's not meant to be stealthy  Perfectly legal heh  

I don't think Tracey Donahue is pretty enough to pull off that picture, maybe more nancy botwin


----------



## Griffta (Dec 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I don't think Tracey Donahue is pretty enough to pull off that picture, maybe more nancy botwin


true dat. could be an interesting read tho


----------



## UKHG (Dec 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> It's not meant to be stealthy  Perfectly legal heh
> 
> I don't think Tracey Donahue is pretty enough to pull off that picture, maybe more nancy botwin


yeh man ofc.
your a star though dude! cant wait to get em on go after xmas


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi guys I've just bought some tomorite plant food but what is the dilute to use with baby autos?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*merry crimbo uk growers..hope u and ya family have a good one *


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> *merry crimbo uk growers..hope u and ya family have a good one *


Yeah merry crimbo fellas hope santa brings yas everythin u wanted !!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

the postie better bring me sumat lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

balls to santa i know for a fact he's going to bring me a hangover in about 2 hours.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry crimbo uk'rs hope you all have a great 1


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 24, 2011)

My neem oil arrived this morning , so whats the score do i just dilute with water in a spray bottle ?


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 24, 2011)

What age can I start feeding autos and at what dilute measure(Tomorite)


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 24, 2011)

couldnt be arsed to wait for a reply just poured some in a bottle with some warm water n sprayed the shit outta the plants n cab, smells fucking horrible this shit , reminds me of something else but cant quite put my finger on it :/


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72158-how-do-i-use-neem-oil-without-getting-my-plants-all-oily.html


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 24, 2011)

morning and merry xmas ukers. hope santa visits u all haha. 
any yous no how u get the pollen out a male plant? and wot stage its ready to do this?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 24, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Hi guys I've just bought some tomorite plant food but what is the dilute to use with baby autos?


they say use it with molasses? for flowering rite?
even growing autos i would think that would go in the res towards the end liike normal start at 1/4 strength and work up(

(when i say quater i mean w/eva the bottle says use 1/4 and work up)

WELL guys just been sat at the kictehn table for about 30 mins fukin tears even started(any man what says they dont cry on occasion is a LIER)
got these ulcers in me leg flared up about 10 days ago and had gradually got worse serioously never felt pain like it in MY LIFE!!

nice christmas for me then anyone had ulcers b4? good treatment? am on anti-b's of the doc and canning tramadol and ibuprofen nothing seems to be working



mad dog bark said:


> morning and merry xmas ukers. hope santa visits u all haha.
> any yous no how u get the pollen out a male plant? and wot stage its ready to do this?



put foil round the plant pot over the soil so it kinda looks like a sttelite dish and wait till they pop the pollen will fall onto the foil and hey presto!"(and make sure its well away from your grow room not just in the next room coz it will get all over the grow house and you will have to disinfecteveryware


*merrrry christmas everyone!!!*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

Crate of carling check
crate of redstripe check 
crate of stella check
crate of bulmers check
crate of crabbies check
bottle of jds check 
bottle of champaine check 
lets get crimbo on the rd haha should last till wednesday atleast!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

nice lineup cheddar ave a gud one


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha it is sayin its only me that drinks bro!! Hav a good 2 mate !!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't do a dura mate 



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha it is sayin its only me that drinks bro!! Hav a good 2 mate !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha mate i hav nt an addictive personality lol!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Don't do a dura mate


hahah dont think cheddz was around when dura was a naughty boy ... lol 

dura got smashed , drove his car, got arrested and had his house raided all in a days work ... bloody alcoholic lol ... 

MERRY XMAS TO EVERYONE


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 24, 2011)

just stopping in to say high n have a good christmas sexpests!


----------



## Griffta (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah Merry Christmas all. to anyone else who has to go to their folks, good luck with the old "just nipping out for a 'ciggie' mum".


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Lads..


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

pop her in the post please mate.........


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 24, 2011)

happy xmas to all................


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 25, 2011)

merry crimbo sambo del and other ukers,....


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Shitting Shitmas.

Hope Santa enjoyed those pot brownies I left for him
lets see him fly straight after those..


----------



## del66666 (Dec 25, 2011)

merry christmas all...............now wheres my fucking presents


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 25, 2011)

*happy christmas lads hope you all have a good day*


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Cristmas guys. Eat, drink and sleep well


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ho ho ho kids an doin my headin already lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2011)

ba humbug! naaaah just kidding. 

merry crimbo everyone. thought i was going to die yesterday. had some proper nasty 24 hour bug had to get my lass to prep the dinner last night. i was too scared to touch the bait in case everyone else got it. 'the year Don killed Christmas' i was havin visions i tell you. 

stomach feels like i called tysons's missus a slag and i've burst all the blood vessels in my eyes chucking up. good excuse for a cheeky biff afore the inlaws arrive! 

bird in a bird in a bird is cooked got 4 types of stuffing. time for me xmas tail pull and a cocktail to follow. merry xmas


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ba humbug! naaaah just kidding.
> 
> merry crimbo everyone. thought i was going to die yesterday. had some proper nasty 24 hour bug had to get my lass to prep the dinner last night. i was too scared to touch the bait in case everyone else got it. 'the year Don killed Christmas' i was havin visions i tell you.
> 
> ...


Merry christmas fella hope u av a smashin dinner lol


----------



## An7h0ny (Dec 25, 2011)

merry chriastmas everyone!!!, good luck with 2012


----------



## dura72 (Dec 25, 2011)

merry chrimbo all, ahm fuckin stuffed and knackered. got to bed at 4 am and woken up at 6 am. think ahm gonna hit thr wankin chariot.


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Crimbo all


----------



## Griffta (Dec 25, 2011)

Foooookin stuffed! Now why is there shoite all on tele?!
merry Christmas to all


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 26, 2011)

mornin ukers up bright early....wakey wakey stoners


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 26, 2011)

You rough the dy kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 26, 2011)

no mate lol...just tired was along day yesterday lol...


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tell me about it a was cookin dinner for 7,long's not the word for it lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 26, 2011)

none of that got sumone do buffett andf cooking lol..fuck cooking myself lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 26, 2011)

Na den lads hows it goin?? dont feel half bad me sen today quite suprised lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 26, 2011)

morning guys well not hungover as i dont drink BUT FUK! my leg is croaking gotta go a&e today so netbook loaded up with porn and movies ho ho away we go go


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 26, 2011)

did everyone have a good one then


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 26, 2011)

My Critical jack day 83 of flower on the right and special kush on the right and third pic,this medium was a mix of coco hursk for reptiles,bq potting soil and hydro pebbles lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 26, 2011)

anyone got a dual spektrum 200 watt cfl for sale? with lead if possible ITS ONLY FOR 1 PLANT

making a grow cab and need one 

check out my artwork!!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 26, 2011)

Just trying out some settings on my new camera  .... some pics of my scrog ... more in my journal 

View attachment 1956111
View attachment 1956120View attachment 1956121View attachment 1956122


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 27, 2011)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 1955676View attachment 1955677View attachment 1955678My Critical jack day 83 of flower on the right and special kush on the right and third pic,this medium was a mix of coco hursk for reptiles,bq potting soil and hydro pebbles lol


my cj is away to get a test run of some overnight on top of the sky box dryed bit of bud lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2011)

I need to find a manner of getting home! Think that's the last time i ever visit my parents for christmas.


----------



## gaztoth (Dec 27, 2011)

smoke and fly ttt lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Dec 27, 2011)

hows everyone today?


----------



## UKHG (Dec 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I need to find a manner of getting home! Think that's the last time i ever visit my parents for christmas.


pmsl wernt too long ago i thought u LIVED at your parents still!!LOL

yeh sprout some gay fairy wings and fly as per your avvy


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2011)

Nowt to smoke but tobacco  I ent had a row like that with me mam in years and years. Wasn't even up half an hour and i had her storming out of the house shouting  Just about made up before leaving, i think. Ha. 

And i've lived in me own place for years, but i grow in my bedroom, so my bedroom is for me only, if i need a girl, well she'll have her own place so that's what the plan is  4 weeks to go and i'll not have a thing growing. 

Any of you lot tried using the forum with a smartphone of late? Since the update to the forum, i can read everything but it is not possible to enter any text, just can't bring up the keyboard when you tap the text area. Could just be that i refuse to let my phone update any of it's software so it could just be me 

Good haul of pressies then folk?  I got two balls of wool


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 27, 2011)

Fucking love Christmas. People just buy me lots of malt whisky. Nearly polished off an 18 year old Glenlivet. Got a few of the lads coming round for my legandary stew. Im bouncing off the walls. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2011)

That the sausage and spud stew they7 be lovin so much?  Stew sounds good thoughy  my brothers insisted that we had crappy frozen party food every evening instead of a leg of lamb etc, wouldn't mind some beef with dumplings  I made up a noodle soup for the family with pork and prawns, that was pretty spectacular, kicks the arse out of instant noodles  Christmas for me is detox time though, no alcohol at all, not even brandy sauce


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive made it from all the offcuts when I cut the fillets I get from the slaughterhouse. Just tried it there. The meat melts in your mouth and Ive mibby went overboard with the chillies. lol Going to make real chip covered in Paprika and rosemary. Mmmmmmmm......


----------



## UKHG (Dec 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Good haul of pressies then folk?  I got two balls of wool


missus got me a phillips shaver with big cleaning thing like 200 qwid wtf lol nice shave tho well worth it!"


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 27, 2011)

easy all. good chrimbo? mine was good. kids got spoilt. so to with mrs. kids bin bouncing off walls hyper n got everything they wanted and more. different wen i was a kid as we was so poor.
mrs got me the latest i pod. good bit off kit. got all my cypress hill sorted now for the drum n bass. gun take me a lifetime get all tunes i like. hate modern tech but this is handy.may even learn how use this proper haha
took kids to a play today thet loved it. am ready to drop tho


----------



## baklawa (Dec 28, 2011)

L&#305;ke the sound of chips with paprika and rosemary (but recommend garlic, chives and vinegar). England is spooky over crimbo. I went and SAT in the middle of what is usually pretty much a high street, and couldn't even feel the _vibration _of a car. It was cool, but lots of mental notes to self for next year - primarily DO NOT RUN OUT OF ANYTHING ON XMAS DAY.

I got a slobbery kiss from the brat for crimbo =) Beats an iPod any day... Nah, not very convincing, that, was it?


----------



## baklawa (Dec 28, 2011)

New Year resolutions, anybody?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 28, 2011)

Resoltion is to grow more and more lol


----------



## baklawa (Dec 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Resoltion is to grow more and more lol


The Queen thanks you all for your dedicated efforts to make England green again.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 28, 2011)

didnt mention did i about my near miss x mas morning? 
well after present opening i walked the dog up fields. on way home i gotta cut through a big old alley way. its got a blind corner half way down it. on this blind corner i approach two stocky looking meat heads who r pissed out there tiny minds and looked sniffed up to me. now one these chaps carrying a huge club. i see they spot me and they seem to block the alleyway. naturally i dont wanna get robbed n beating but im not type turn around and walk away either. so as get closer i eye ball the one with a club and say wot ? and wot u doing with that.u wanna move outta my way. my staffy starts barking detecting trouble n looking mean and they move out my way with a merry xmas and toddle off. i was shitting myself to be honest am glad they thought more off me then i did myself as arse was flapping and adrenaline pumping.
moral off story is am dam glad i fucked up my hair other week and had to have a skin head and glad it was wet weather n had go out in my steal toe boots rather then fuck up my trainers,think that look made them think twice. good job no oldies out at time as i do think they was wantin a easy victim.
new years resolution is to grow back my hair its fecking cold. got more hair on me chin at moment


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha mdb gotta love the staffies lad im sure if it did kick off the dogs would of caused more harm than the bat lol!!


----------



## Airwave (Dec 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> didnt mention did i about my near miss x mas morning?
> well after present opening i walked the dog up fields. on way home i gotta cut through a big old alley way. its got a blind corner half way down it. on this blind corner i approach two stocky looking meat heads who r pissed out there tiny minds and looked sniffed up to me. now one these chaps carrying a huge club. i see they spot me and they seem to block the alleyway. naturally i dont wanna get robbed n beating but im not type turn around and walk away either. so as get closer i eye ball the one with a club and say wot ? and wot u doing with that.u wanna move outta my way. my staffy starts barking detecting trouble n looking mean and they move out my way with a merry xmas and toddle off. i was shitting myself to be honest am glad they thought more off me then i did myself as arse was flapping and adrenaline pumping.
> moral off story is am dam glad i fucked up my hair other week and had to have a skin head and glad it was wet weather n had go out in my steal toe boots rather then fuck up my trainers,think that look made them think twice. good job no oldies out at time as i do think they was wantin a easy victim.
> new years resolution is to grow back my hair its fecking cold. got more hair on me chin at moment


I love the adrenaline rush that comes from shit like that. 
You ever purposefully put yourself in danger, just for the rush? Walk straight past a gang as close as possible without actually touching any of them, just to see what happens next? Take the dog for a walk over a field during the early hours of the morning, wondering if somebody might try to rob you?


----------



## baklawa (Dec 28, 2011)

People rob people who go for walks in the early hours of the morning across deserted fields here? How about if the walker doesn't have a dog? 

Been nipping out for solitary strolls pretty much every time I find myself awake before dawn, so long as it's not raining. Nobody so much as waggles a stanley knife at me. Beginner's luck? Or is it because my lithe athletic lope and muscular build screams of extensive martial arts training, and all the local gangs scuttle into the shadows like cockroaches, so intimidated that they don't even let me even see them?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 28, 2011)

baklawa said:


> People rob people who go for walks in the early hours of the morning across deserted fields here? How about if the walker doesn't have a dog?
> 
> Been nipping out for solitary strolls pretty much every time I find myself awake before dawn, so long as it's not raining. Nobody so much as waggles a stanley knife at me. Beginner's luck? Or is it because my lithe athletic lope and muscular build screams of extensive martial arts training, and all the local gangs scuttle into the shadows like cockroaches, so intimidated that they don't even let me even see them?


It's got more to do with the kind of area you live in.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 28, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha mdb gotta love the staffies lad im sure if it did kick off the dogs would of caused more harm than the bat lol!!


my dog is a short legged one old style hes as soft as shit man loves peeps. so was out blue him being all defensive but glad he did


----------



## Ontheball (Dec 28, 2011)

stressed >.<


----------



## UKHG (Dec 28, 2011)

been in hospital 2 days and i have to say the new modern NHS sucks ass and reminds me why i avoid hospitals BUT i aint gunna get into it coz itel be a long one~!

anyways left my pal to turn thelights on and when he has done so he has left the small ceiling light on in the room so when the hps went out after 12 hrs the ceiling light remained on its only a crappy free small cfl type bulb what they give u for free BUT i never noticed it till 7pm the following night?
i have turned it of and was going to leave them in darkenss til tomorrow 8pm then 12-12 as per usual issat the best method?

and getting amber hairs now but wernt due till 2-3 weeks? 12-12 clones

jailbreaking to ios 5.1 tonite anyone else done it yet wassit like?


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 28, 2011)

mad dog bark said:


> my dog is a short legged one old style hes as soft as shit man loves peeps. so was out blue him being all defensive but glad he did


Staffs will go for the aggressor normally, my old staff used to help me beat the wife up lol i'd pretend to rag her about and he'd run up and nip her to lol


----------



## delvite (Dec 29, 2011)

hello ppl hope all had a better time than me over the festive


----------



## Freddy7815 (Dec 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys and girls, heard about this and thought i might as well post it here.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/29

its got close to 15,000 signatures but needs about 100,000


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2011)

Freddy7815 said:


> Merry Christmas guys and girls, heard about this and thought i might as well post it here.
> 
> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/29
> 
> its got close to 15,000 signatures but needs about 100,000


i think its a joke how they need your address and post code to sign it , that will stop ALOT of people signing it ! it stopped me signing it !


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 29, 2011)

Why the fuck do we want weed legal??????


----------



## UKHG (Dec 29, 2011)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/24594


^^^thats a good one too firkin immigrants

so how is everyone?....me im housbound and in fukin PAIN my crop needs to hurry up,getting amber hairs nnow tho so shouldnt be long


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Freddy7815 said:


> Merry Christmas guys and girls, heard about this and thought i might as well post it here.
> 
> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/29
> 
> its got close to 15,000 signatures but needs about 100,000


Already done it


----------



## Beansly (Dec 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Why the fuck do we want weed legal??????


So we can put profiteers like you out of business you tit!!!
lol
what's up bill?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Why the fuck do we want weed legal??????


because there will always be a black market for us lot and id feel safer growing it legally !!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2011)

UKRG said:


> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/24594
> 
> 
> ^^^thats a good one too firkin immigrants
> ...


you cant sign that one its been rejected


----------



## UKHG (Dec 29, 2011)

even if they made it prescrition only sorta thing like the tstaes if u need it a doc gives u cert and u can grow i think 99 oz per yr
i mean for those of us who are disbaled in one way or another that would be FAB!



RobbieP said:


> you cant sign that one its been rejected


i just liked the wording n the descript i dint even try clicking it lol my bad

watched swamp people last night a tv series pmsl yokels or WHAT!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 29, 2011)

If growing and selling weed became legal everycunt and their dog will be growing it. Prices will drop. Not fucking good. As long as your not a fucking idiot, u aint gonae get caught. Enter Dura stage left. lol (driving drunk through a wall with 100 valium classes as a fucking idiot) lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If growing and selling weed became legal everycunt and their dog will be growing it. Prices will drop. Not fucking good. As long as your not a fucking idiot, u aint gonae get caught. Enter Dura stage left. lol (driving drunk through a wall with 100 valium classes as a fucking idiot) lol


well id deffo prefer it being legal , i dont give a shit if everyone was growing it or if prices dropped , id grow it for me then make money down other avenues


----------



## UKHG (Dec 29, 2011)

updated my thread i think ther finishnig off



supersillybilly said:


> If growing and selling weed became legal everycunt and their dog will be growing it. Prices will drop. Not fucking good. As long as your not a fucking idiot, u aint gonae get caught. Enter Dura stage left. lol (driving drunk through a wall with 100 valium classes as a fucking idiot) lol



hey SSB whats happening with that thing we pmd about?>


----------



## Beansly (Dec 30, 2011)

How did this thread get 5 pages back? Did the queen die or something?
Anyways, I saw this pic and it reminded me of you guys. I hate these cutsey cat pics, but any chance to take a stab at the protestants. Cheers.






Speaking of a stupid religion, did you guys see the Decoded: Vatican episode where they claim the pope was murdered by the mob and the free masons? Crazy shit, worth a watch though.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

Alright guy's, its been a while since ive been around alot of my sub. thread's, but now ive got thing's back up n running i thought i'd drop in with some Cherry Cheese x Liver's
http://


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

were they auto's UKRG ? Is that what size you like or have to keep them man ? Look's like their almost there, hope they smoke good for you 

cinder's


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright guy's, its been a while since ive been around alot of my sub. thread's, but now ive got thing's back up n running i thought i'd drop in with some Cherry Cheese x Liver's
> http://


Lookin good cinders were u find ya beans or were they clones? !


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 31, 2011)

Beansly said:


> How did this thread get 5 pages back? Did the queen die or something?
> Anyways, I saw this pic and it reminded me of you guys. I hate these cutsey cat pics, but any chance to take a stab at the protestants. Cheers.
> 
> 
> ...


So were gettin Bigotry and secterarian comments on RIU now??  FTP!!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> were they auto's UKRG ? Is that what size you like or have to keep them man ? Look's like their almost there, hope they smoke good for you
> 
> cinder's


 na 12-12 from esatvblished clone put 8 clones under 1 t5 for like 2 weeks dident do much but establcished ther roots then straight inder 12-12 they look small but the buds are dense CHEK OUT MY SIG FOR THEM FRM START TO FINISH

startind flushing liast night just ph adjusted water was gunna pk for a week or boios then flshush but ive heard the boost of pk takes 2-3 weeks to flush out so not enough left

AND MY FUKIN PAL LEFT THE LIGH ON AGAIN WTF!!! GRRR#

woke up in agony this morning.......again...its like i go to bed thinking fuk morning next the pain is unfukingreal

on a better note UFC 141 IS NOW ABOUT WOOT! BROK VS OVEREEM

robbie pal il add to server for you

hey anyone read this? 

NAYWAYS NEXT CROP WILL BE THSES.......ANY THOUGHTS?


  

 Nirvana Seeds Aurora Indica Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 35 Seeds 
 UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
UFO #5 Dinafem Seeds DieselUFO#1 Kannabia Seeds Auto Hobbit FeminizedUFO#2 Kannabia Seeds Auto Micromachine Feminized
UFO#3 G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

Never grown it can't comment. 

grow "bibles" in ,y opinion are a complete waste of money. For one, seems no two books can agree with each other, secondly all the information is available for free be it a sticky or simply a google search, thirdly, i read this that and everything i could find before growing, my own experience has been far more important than what i've tried to keep in my head from reading. Fourthly, cannabis is too easy to grow to require you to have a book about it 

02 would chose now to cut my phone off, think it's gonna be a quiet new years eve, cannae get in touch with anyone to organise anything, oh well. At the end of the day it's just any other day


----------



## Airwave (Dec 31, 2011)

Aurora Indica is a nice yielder, but isn't all that good as a smoke.


----------



## UKHG (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 02 would chose now to cut my phone off, think it's gonna be a quiet new years eve, cannae get in touch with anyone to organise anything, oh well. At the end of the day it's just any other day


never heard of a payphone?

lol like a junkie at 1am huddled up makeing a call!!!"hey man got sum weeeed man?!"


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

UKRG said:


> never heard of a payphone?
> 
> lol like a junkie at 1am huddled up makeing a call!!!"hey man got sum weeeed man?!"


Ent no payphones around my neighbourhood. The old toffs would get all pissy at the eyesore  and i can't be arsed to walk into town to buy a pay and go simcard or such. Sod it!  As i say, just any other saturday night.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ent no payphones around my neighbourhood. The old toffs would get all pissy at the eyesore  and i can't be arsed to walk into town to buy a pay and go simcard or such. Sod it!  As i say, just any other saturday night.


i agree , tis just another day closer to death


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

I did use it as a justification to buy silly priced alcohol and a fancy pizza though


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 31, 2011)

no point me wishin ya a happy new year then lmao...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope  I shun most celebrations. It's not even 5pm and someones already got their fireworks going. 

Btw Kev, are you aware that your signature is text and no links rendering it rather useless?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 31, 2011)

yea mate couldnt be arsed sorting it other day keep meaning to do it then i wrap another reef lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

corona corona  got some various white beers in the fridge as well  Maybe this year i'll do a tad better than last year  i don't recall to well but i recall getting too drunk to function so had a joint on a bench at midnight and called it celebrated


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> corona corona  got some various white beers in the fridge as well  Maybe this year i'll do a tad better than last year  i don't recall to well but i recall getting too drunk to function so had a joint on a bench at midnight and called it celebrated


we have to go to a friends of my girlfriends dad for a outdoor bbq ! oh the joys , they are all anti drugs aswell , so my plan is get there for half 6 - 7 , let our little laddo wear himself out and get in a grumpy mood then ill be the do gooder and offer to take him home for his bed about half 8 , 9 ish ... rather be at home and stoned anyway .... unsociable asshole i am and all that


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd just take drugs anyway and says fuck yououuuuuuu  that or do nothing but criticise the lot of em all evening for drinking booze or smoking fags  that's what i do at christmas, refuse all alcohol and just have a go at everyone for being piss heads


----------



## UKHG (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'd just take drugs anyway and says fuck yououuuuuuu  that or do nothing but criticise the lot of em all evening for drinking booze or smoking fags  that's what i do at christmas, refuse all alcohol and just have a go at everyone for being piss heads


#

such a way with words TTT lmao always brighten my day reading your posts


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> we have to go to a friends of my girlfriends dad for a outdoor bbq ! oh the joys , they are all anti drugs aswell , so my plan is get there for half 6 - 7 , let our little laddo wear himself out and get in a grumpy mood then ill be the do gooder and offer to take him home for his bed about half 8 , 9 ish ... rather be at home and stoned anyway .... unsociable asshole i am and all that


plan worked im hoooome  joint time !!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

UKRG said:


> #
> 
> such a way with words TTT lmao always brighten my day reading your posts


I think i'll take that as a compliment. Truth be told i've been getting rather confused of late, people laughing too much and telling me i'm funny, especially girls, and it certainly can't be my looks that are persuading them to laugh. Hell, i rarely say a thing and if I do it's normally some angry tirade about something political.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> plan worked im hoooome  joint time !!


Haha lad fair play bro fuck the new yrs eve bollocks id rather stop in myslf and av done for the last few yrs its all a fuckin rip off ive me freinds landing at mine about hlf 11 and i intend to b wankered by then lol thaz is if i can dump this chinky as its killin my beer room !!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't know how old this is but it has me in stitches every time i hear it 
[youtube]FRCa3XsO558[/youtube]


----------



## Airwave (Dec 31, 2011)

I love this: 
[video=youtube;FwouEG9Pvao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwouEG9Pvao&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Don't know how old this is but it has me in stitches every time i hear it
> [youtube]FRCa3XsO558[/youtube]


Haha ttt southpark used to kill it back in the day lol shit i used to watch that wid me little bro it seems only yesterday haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ttt the seeds u sent me bro ! U eva grew any out yaself?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Don't know how old this is but it has me in stitches every time i hear it
> [youtube]FRCa3XsO558[/youtube]



hahah yeah that gets me in stitches aswell .... i often come out with random south park comments to my friends such as fuck off you fuckin jew ... not good for a grown man lol , one day ill say it to a real jew .... ill tell him to fuck off n get a sense of humour fucking stupid jew pmsl !!

South park the movie has some great parts in it


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt the seeds u sent me bro ! U eva grew any out yaself?


i dont think tt has grown any of the crosses out mate , ive grown one of his exodus x dreamtimes seeds out and it was amazing , not had chance to do the others yet, i think theres going to be alot of phenos in those seeds so id stick to one strain , grow out say 10 seeds worth , kill the males and take a cutting from each of the females then you can grow the females out try each different pheno then turn your fav pheno into a mother from the clones you got and kill the other phenos off ..... 1st time will take awhile but it will be deffo worth it! 
Which one you planning on running Chedz? the exodus x BR ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tbf i leaning towords the romulan mate not heard much about it bro but it aint gonna be till maybe febuary gonna be alot of changes till then tho 1 being ripping my whole setup down and building me 3xrooms 1 for veg clones mothers


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbf i leaning towords the romulan mate not heard much about it bro but it aint gonna be till maybe febuary gonna be alot of changes till then tho 1 being ripping my whole setup down and building me 3xrooms 1 for veg clones mothers


sounds like alot of work , im sure it will all be worth it in the end though bro ! 
Id lean away from the romulan if i was you , i was really into finding romulan seeds awhile back because i love how there leaves turned red in flower after getting a few (i think they where from ttt aswell lol also from highlander  ) i grew it out and i got the same results as most other people its a great buzz but not a massive yielder and the taste is crap !, theres not much taste at all mate if im honest and if your going from the exodus cheese id say theres zero taste ! 
If you wanna try something other than the exodus cross id say try the BSB .... The original Sour Bubble female that was used in that lineup was a good yielder and you get great purple coloured buds even when dried , i think if you found the Sour Bubble leaning Pheno out those ones with the exodus strengh your onto a winner , easily pull 1.5 - 2 oz per plant in a SOG grow with little veg time , it has a real nice taste aswell not friuty but not skunky .... you ever seen the BSB nugs dry ??


----------



## RRain (Dec 31, 2011)

Alrite,

In my ends you pay 20 for an eighth, pretty bad deals we thought but looking at what some of you get it doesn't seem so bad! I get really decent tens with my new guy, I'm about to grow two pots of g13 labs Pineapple Express. I'll be growing for personal quality, not quantity. You get the rare kush around here, also 'standard english' is sold to people who get ripped off! My guy gets quite a bit of amnesia haze in from a local farmer which I bloody LOVE!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> sounds like alot of work , im sure it will all be worth it in the end though bro !
> Id lean away from the romulan if i was you , i was really into finding romulan seeds awhile back because i love how there leaves turned red in flower after getting a few (i think they where from ttt aswell lol also from highlander  ) i grew it out and i got the same results as most other people its a great buzz but not a massive yielder and the taste is crap !, theres not much taste at all mate if im honest and if your going from the exodus cheese id say theres zero taste !
> If you wanna try something other than the exodus cross id say try the BSB .... The original Sour Bubble female that was used in that lineup was a good yielder and you get great purple coloured buds even when dried , i think if you found the Sour Bubble leaning Pheno out those ones with the exodus strengh your onto a winner , easily pull 1.5 - 2 oz per plant in a SOG grow with little veg time , it has a real nice taste aswell not friuty but not skunky .... you ever seen the BSB nugs dry ??


Yeah lot of work but there are more pros about running it how i want to mate! 
Dont worry pal the cheese is going nowhere lol i could nt get rid tbf its wot the market is most and im just thinking popping a few a time to see if peeps like the change if im honest !! So its a no to the rom and the bsb will be my first beans i pop then you got any links so i can see these bitches grow and wot pheno im after!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be frank, i wasn't entirely impressed with the smoke from the romulan, so who knows what it'll turn out like, you might get a better pheno from your beans robbie. But bare in mind after a few years of nothing but cheese i found that most all strains weren't to my liking, so who knows  But no, due to the Canada idea, which i might be letting go on in place of finding an ideal house and getting growing on a FUN scale and also persuing glass blowing carpentry cats dogs and all that lot. Or i could just goto canada for a few years  who knows. The fairy is a kind lass, she took my exo x dreamtime seeds and returned some in bud form, absolute cracking smoke! Bit annoyed that i tipped a bunch of exo x black rose into the same bag out of not using my eyes as i sohuld have 

edit: read your post rob. Yeah, going from exo to the romulan was like a kick in the the head, boo. I've a huge BSB/casey plant going right now, great colours already coming through with a month+ left to flower. It wasn't too bad a smoke  (it's now my opinion that seeded bud isn't as potent per gram as normal bud despite debates)


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

try this one  you get this one your onto a winner  

View attachment 1966362


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'll be frank, i wasn't entirely impressed with the smoke from the romulan, so who knows what it'll turn out like, you might get a better pheno from your beans robbie. But bare in mind after a few years of nothing but cheese i found that most all strains weren't to my liking, so who knows  But no, due to the Canada idea, which i might be letting go on in place of finding an ideal house and getting growing on a FUN scale and also persuing glass blowing carpentry cats dogs and all that lot. Or i could just goto canada for a few years  who knows. The fairy is a kind lass, she took my exo x dreamtime seeds and returned some in bud form, absolute cracking smoke! Bit annoyed that i tipped a bunch of exo x black rose into the same bag out of not using my eyes as i sohuld have


the fairy will make sure you get abit more next time , there just wasnt loads to give her due to growing circumstances , but yeah it was a real good smoke  did you notice any of the exodus traits in that smoke tt even though it was only a small bit of a smoke ? it 100% had the northern lights smell to it , but i think the actual stone was the exodus side comming out ... with id took a cut ... then again it would of been destroyed like all my others by the borg !! hey ho plenty more to play with


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> try this one  you get this one your onto a winner
> 
> View attachment 1966362


Only 4 weeks into flowering and a crap camera, but it's showing signs 

As to the smoke, it made one nice 2 skin joint to have in the bath while reading the northern lights trilogy  Struck me in the exo sense in that it tried to steal sections of my face, but then there was a buzz on top of that that i'm not accustomed to. Needless to say i'm shit at describing weed haha


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

you growing that in a scrog or as is ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'll be frank, i wasn't entirely impressed with the smoke from the romulan, so who knows what it'll turn out like, you might get a better pheno from your beans robbie. But bare in mind after a few years of nothing but cheese i found that most all strains weren't to my liking, so who knows  But no, due to the Canada idea, which i might be letting go on in place of finding an ideal house and getting growing on a FUN scale and also persuing glass blowing carpentry cats dogs and all that lot. Or i could just goto canada for a few years  who knows. The fairy is a kind lass, she took my exo x dreamtime seeds and returned some in bud form, absolute cracking smoke! Bit annoyed that i tipped a bunch of exo x black rose into the same bag out of not using my eyes as i sohuld have
> 
> edit: read your post rob. Yeah, going from exo to the romulan was like a kick in the the head, boo. I've a huge BSB/casey plant going right now, great colours already coming through with a month+ left to flower. It wasn't too bad a smoke  (it's now my opinion that seeded bud isn't as potent per gram as normal bud despite debates)


Fuck canada ttt join the club lol!! Na its a hard 1 to call mate so who knows ay only yourself to decide tbf bro!! 
Cant wait to pop a few of the bsb now lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

right well new years is almost here ... do i roll up a hash plant joint , fruity chronic joint , strawberry cheesecake joint or a power skunk joint ????? whatcha think ?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

Big scrog taking up most of my cupboard  Here's Duchiemans grow of the same strain





Can but hope  I'm aiming at about 12 ounces without having properly grown it before haha 

I've about a joint of oil and that's me for new years  from then it's soberville until i decide on what i'm doing. canada would be fun but so would cats and a couple of big grow tents


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

Put the lot in robbie lad haha we used to do it years ago some fucked up flavas there id say lmfbo!


----------



## UKHG (Dec 31, 2011)

dunno the starwaberry cheesecake sounds kinda tastey!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Big scrog taking up most of my cupboard  Here's Duchiemans grow of the same strain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 days and mine will b comin down fella cant wait tbf then i ca start on my new project haha 
i might be able to sort u out on the 17th bro


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Big scrog taking up most of my cupboard  Here's Duchiemans grow of the same strain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking good , as soon as my SLH scrog is finished im taking tent down for awhile to sort some bits n bobs out, but i might have another tent full of the BR x BSB going very soon  ive also got my own special little strain iv been working on , if it turns out how im hoping then some trial growers will be needed in the not so distant future lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

Here was me thinking i was a boring sod Robbie. Choosing. CHOOSING! Beggars are choosers, tonight we are winners! Go with cheddars sensible notion. I dunno if any of you have watched Magic Trip, it's quite an entertaining film thing whatever it is.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

chedderz option it is .... lol .... gonna get fried ! might aswell start a new year how i plan to spend the rest of it ! MASHED lol


----------



## UKHG (Dec 31, 2011)

same shape and formation of bud as my kali mist that TTT just lot darker in colour


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Here was me thinking i was a boring sod Robbie. Choosing. CHOOSING! Beggars are choosers, tonight we are winners! Go with cheddars sensible notion. I dunno if any of you have watched Magic Trip, it's quite an entertaining film thing whatever it is.


Haha ttt sensible i was nt back in the day bru just loved to mix any weed to see how id turn out at the end of the white tunnel lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> chedderz option it is .... lol .... gonna get fried ! might aswell start a new year how i plan to spend the rest of it ! MASHED lol


Haha good lad make sure u stop online and give us a smoke report lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Here was me thinking i was a boring sod Robbie. Choosing. CHOOSING! Beggars are choosers, tonight we are winners! Go with cheddars sensible notion. I dunno if any of you have watched Magic Trip, it's quite an entertaining film thing whatever it is.


Magic trip lol dont tell me they ate the wrong shrooms haha


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

ill be back at 12 , just gonna blaze this mixed up monster


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year !


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year robbie m8 n to all in RIU


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

joint was a monster started smoking it in 2011 and didnt finish it till 2012 lol !

was a knee trembler man , hash plan kinda over powered the taste though , it was one of those joints you enjoy smoking but 3/4 of way down your looking at it thinkinging fuck me im mashed and theres loads left yet lol but you carry on smoking it hahah 

my eyes are heavy but im energetic lol its like a indica / sativa mashup in my brain  happy 2012 yipee


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2011)

I still have lots to drink before bed what ho!! I just had a 500ml tub of one of these fancy dairy free ice creams, £6 for a half liter, and well, it's shite, i think if i had allergies that caused that to be the food i had to eat, i'd jump into traffic. 4 fillets of smoked mackerel made up for it though  Next beer.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2011)

fucking fireworks need to shut up its been 15 minutes now for fucks sake ! humbug !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha ttt fuckin smashin it lad as per lmfbo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ow well 2011 thanks for avin me
2012 and cheese here we cum


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragon soops the dogs bollocks yeeeeeeeeeha!! Lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin good cinders were u find ya beans or were they clones? !


Cheers chedder! The bean's were from the Fairy bro.  About a year or so a go, some of the early work from the lad fi the Toon.
This was from a week or 2 ago
http://






Happy 2012 to all the lad's n lass's in the U.K, doing us proud!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new yr everyone!
well stated the yr as i mean to go on IN FUCKING PAIN! feels like a red hot poker is being slowley pulled thru my veins stretching and burning as it goes arrrgghhh!

yeh robbi know what u mean lol u wanna put it down but u dont wanna but ur sooo fucked up! lol
fireworks went to bad tbh BIG ones tho i thought i was flming them but alas i forgot to press ther ecord button!

and TTT smake mackeral EWWWWW you minger


----------



## UKHG (Jan 1, 2012)

OY KEVIN YA CHEEKY [email protected] like on my in pain post lmao!!grrr fucker 

happy new yr


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Had to lol..happy new year bro hope u have a good un mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 1, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Had to lol..happy new year bro hope u have a good un mate


fucking hope so bruv 2011 sucked ass!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Yea i know the feelin there mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 1, 2012)

i just wanna get this grow finished and get everything put away till summer then between now and then ima get sum new bits n bobs so im all ready for a 2x 600 watt grow for xmas was gunna veg for lke 5-6 weeks then flower em get em BEASTS!

gotta say tho ive had sum valuble help on this thread so guys thank you very much robbie and TTT specially 12 months ago i couldnt grow a fukcin tomato NOW i can grow shit wat gets u hi! muchos gracias
riu the place to be!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2012)

good to hear your feeling good about your ability to grow  Personally i have never grown a tomato so wouldn't feel just in saying i now can  What's this bullshit about packing down for the summer though?????


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 1, 2012)

Mouth feels like an alcoholic tramp threw up in it.. Welcome to 2012 bitches


----------



## jafooli (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year brits. Hope you all had a good night. can still taste jack d. Oh what a night. Good bye 2011 bring on 2012


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year all Uk'ers!!

me heads abit fuzzy this morn lads but feel pretty good tbh lol, lookin foward to 2012!!.. my boy will be born this year


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats bro...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> good to hear your feeling good about your ability to grow  Personally i have never grown a tomato so wouldn't feel just in saying i now can  What's this bullshit about packing down for the summer though?????


only putting the room grow away im going to concenrate on my grow cab to get lst and scrog and topping rite then come summer il ram the room with about 15 plants and do a big one for christmas topped scrogged and confident in my ability to do so, 
plus the lekki is expensive and i was lucky wen i got busted them 2 times so dont wanna tempt fate been getting real parra recently


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year all!
Any ideas how to get rid of the flys coming out of my soil and will they do any harm to me lady's?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 2, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Happy new year all!
> Any ideas how to get rid of the flys coming out of my soil and will they do any harm to me lady's?


u mean the tiny little ones? like reall tiney i found summo them floating in my rez untill i stated covering it i use coco im assuming they got in thru the extractor from the attick


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 2, 2012)

Cover your soil with sharp sand gik69.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 2, 2012)

nrly done]

thinkin ther ready ?


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 2, 2012)

Any views on the south yorkshire judge that has said that any grower caught from now on will face prison,he has said that no matter the amount been grown will not come into it all though the more you have the longer you will get.He has stuck by his guns since makeing this statement he has sentenced two growers one caught with 2 the other with 12.The grower with two was sentenced to 4 month,the one who had 12 got 18 month.I went to see both cases in court and just before the cultivation case was brought up a smack head was caught robbing a 86 year old woman liveing alone,she had a young girl 24 year old who was on heroin and crack got 18 month for robbing her purse and takeing her pension book sad bastard.What has happened to our justice system we all know the risk involved but some have no choice i do not grow for money i grow for medical reasons,so why cant our courts understand that cannabis has been proved to help certain illness.WAR ON DRUGS ITS A WAR ON THE WORKING CLASS........TYKE


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 2, 2012)

Well said tyke mate...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 2, 2012)

tyke1973 said:


> Any views on the south yorkshire judge that has said that any grower caught from now on will face prison,he has said that no matter the amount been grown will not come into it all though the more you have the longer you will get.He has stuck by his guns since makeing this statement he has sentenced two growers one caught with 2 the other with 12.The grower with two was sentenced to 4 month,the one who had 12 got 18 month.I went to see both cases in court and just before the cultivation case was brought up a smack head was caught robbing a 86 year old woman liveing alone,she had a young girl 24 year old who was on heroin and crack got 18 month for robbing her purse and takeing her pension book sad bastard.What has happened to our justice system we all know the risk involved but some have no choice i do not grow for money i grow for medical reasons,so why cant our courts understand that cannabis has been proved to help certain illness.WAR ON DRUGS ITS A WAR ON THE WORKING CLASS........TYKE



which judge was that? hoffman or anderson i bet

dunno why but recenly ium getting realll fukin paranoid prolly coz its getting closer to harvest if not already


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 2, 2012)

tyke1973 said:


> Any views on the south yorkshire judge that has said that any grower caught from now on will face prison,he has said that no matter the amount been grown will not come into it all though the more you have the longer you will get.He has stuck by his guns since makeing this statement he has sentenced two growers one caught with 2 the other with 12.The grower with two was sentenced to 4 month,the one who had 12 got 18 month.I went to see both cases in court and just before the cultivation case was brought up a smack head was caught robbing a 86 year old woman liveing alone,she had a young girl 24 year old who was on heroin and crack got 18 month for robbing her purse and takeing her pension book sad bastard.What has happened to our justice system we all know the risk involved but some have no choice i do not grow for money i grow for medical reasons,so why cant our courts understand that cannabis has been proved to help certain illness.WAR ON DRUGS ITS A WAR ON THE WORKING CLASS........TYKE


If they want to lock me up then so be it BUT while i'm away they will have to pay to keep me incarcerated they will have to pay my rent and council tax as my Mrs and children will still be here i will lose my job so on release they will have to keep me and my family they will have to pay for retraining for me to get another job, if i was sentenced to 18 months and done 9 it would cost over £100,000 and that's just me how many people can they do this to before people start work it out that their making a mistake and persecuting peaceful growers is not the way forward?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd love to get locked up in prison if there were 999 other people happy to come along for the holliday. One insignificant little riot in london and suddenly there are crisis talks about prison spaces and such. Just refuse council tax, then let em lock you up. if even 1000 people pissed around like that, they could cost the prison system £40million a year trying to reclaim a few hundred thousand of lost taxes  My parents and i are FOEREVER arguing about this, they keep telling me how selfish i must be to want to put my parents through an incarceration, so i simply ask them to tell me the story of Jesus again, and how it was all for the betterment of mankind or some bollocks. Let's all go on holliday courtesy of queeeeny


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 2, 2012)

prisons for mugs mate and believe me not the be all and end all i ve already got £££ ready for if i do eva get sent down for a few years so the misses and kids could carry on as normal and stick there fingez up to the system so i could nt give a fuck tbf infact i could do with goin away to get back into shape after this festive season lmfbo but tbh it d do me nut in not avin my freedom to do wot i liked and thats tending to me plants and graftin so i can get back and see my kids and misses but this is the risk we take sayin that i know the misses and kids aint goin far and id happily pay my dues in pen if it ment id be back out doin just the same after my sentence !! im in it for life and thats just the way it is were else can u make a grand a week without any qualifications and for tending to a few plant every other day for a hour or 2 and living a normal life and seeing the misses kids ect ect ill tell ya nowhere!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 2, 2012)

is thuis for whole of uk or just in yorkshire..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2012)

My thoughts on wishing to goto prison have little or nothing to do with cannabis. I just want to bankrupt this country. that or aquire a rifle and have some fun at downing street  I do not support terrorist organisations, in fact i have been brought up to want to destroy them


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 2, 2012)

TT , if i was to kill the queen would that make me the new ruler of the UK or would it be treason/ murder and be a prisonable offence? ? 

just a stoner thought ... love to hear your view on this


----------



## del66666 (Jan 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> TT , if i was to kill the queen would that make me the new ruler of the UK or would it be treason/ murder and be a prisonable offence? ?
> 
> just a stoner thought ... love to hear your view on this


off with your head...........


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2012)

Isn;t that just it though? Queeny and her family have no legal reason to call themselves owners of the world, or 6600billion acres that is, they just went to wart, killed by the thousands and called it theres. In todays world you'd be a terrorist. I've often wondered about finding a field and simply making it mine, full force to defend it and such. It would be to no avail but fuck, if she can do that then fuck it, so will i, i claim this grass weedville! 

The way i always phrase it is as such: If i kill a man, do i get to keep his house.

The simple answer is no, so why is it any different because some bitch sais she's a queen, she is no different to myself other than a title of ZERO meaning.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 2, 2012)

jail aint no big thing nowadays anyways u get 3 sqaare meals a day propper bedding games ocnsoles even small lcd tvs now with freeview
as much weed as you can get thrown over the wall too! wanna get pissed? brew some hooch 
ive been from a cat max all the way to c cat in max jaisl and shitty training jails tbh guys ud be buzzin for the rest


----------



## baklawa (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow.

I was going to go to bed 20 minutes ago but got stuck on this thread. I love you all. You're all awesome. I think I love TTT the most tonight. Or UKRG. I don't know. I should NOT have had that third joint. 

I've worked out what to do if I get jailed. I have to adopt a minority or disability or inequality. I'd probably get myself pardoned on the basis of discrimination, but if that failed I'd just relax and enjoy my cushy treatment.

I think I'd start a religious sect called Massagism. It's mandatory for Massagists to get an hour-long massage every evening after the gym. Depriving us of that is discriminating against members of a minority faith. So there.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 2, 2012)

tyke1973 said:


> Any views on the south yorkshire judge that has said that any grower caught from now on will face prison,he has said that no matter the amount been grown will not come into it all though the more you have the longer you will get.He has stuck by his guns since makeing this statement he has sentenced two growers one caught with 2 the other with 12.The grower with two was sentenced to 4 month,the one who had 12 got 18 month.I went to see both cases in court and just before the cultivation case was brought up a smack head was caught robbing a 86 year old woman liveing alone,she had a young girl 24 year old who was on heroin and crack got 18 month for robbing her purse and takeing her pension book sad bastard.What has happened to our justice system we all know the risk involved but some have no choice i do not grow for money i grow for medical reasons,so why cant our courts understand that cannabis has been proved to help certain illness.WAR ON DRUGS ITS A WAR ON THE WORKING CLASS........TYKE


The British Goverment can and will not legalize a drug that has been outlawed for so long in the UK , can you imagine any of those lieing fuck Politiical idiots actually being brave enough to change things , Or actually admit to the british public that the drug that has been outlawed for so long actually can be used for medical treatment ? it aint gonna happen , just because ciggerettes and alcohol have never done anyone any good , yet the tax's pour in , Why are headshops buying back auctioned grow equipment from the Police that has been snatched in raids ? because they are lieing c**** and a war on the middle class is exactly what is going on , I have evidence the the B*ristol Genuine seedbank* is undertaking such activity and it makes me sick!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

i think we signed up to a un treaty for war on drugs.....unless usa change things then we cant......................


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

ready for A LOL WTF MOMENT

some of you know im pretty messed up atm gotta have district nurses out................ANYWAYS
came ou thursday to do it 4 people came round 1 was my lodger 1 was my best pal and other was a pal and a old lady from round corner for a fiver i owed her for sum dank weed the nite b4
undid my bandaghes today looks worse! but my leg has shrunk so alls not as bad but they rang this morning our lass says wen u cummin?the nurse says we arenet now put me onto ian,

i get on the phone she says and i quote!"wwe are not comeing round anymore coz i suspect your DRUG DEALING coz of them 4 peole came round"

NOW im sorry im pracically housebound and in pain so my pals are now not allowed to come round?>
im sorry m not selling fucking anythign from here 
but they have a dutie of care rite? they expect me to walk up asteep ass hil to the surgery withj open wounds! fuk sake im complaining thats slanderous im sure!

anyways heres a pic of my issue just so u know im not talking shit as sooo many folks do

 now remember 3 weeks ago i was fine then these ulcers just appeasred if i was s mackhead far enough but im not and its fukin painful!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 3, 2012)

sue the fuckers mate


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 3, 2012)

happy new year all at last lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> sue the fuckers mate



yeh medical neglegance innit!
butg i can do without nurses ringing the local plod with ther suspicions not for a week or 2 anyways


----------



## finchyfinch (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;qPCCc1vPFFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCCc1vPFFo[/video]
What a video


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Those folk would be kicked out of the medical trade faster than you like for that attitude. So far as i am aware they are not judge and jury, refusing treatment based on a foundless suspicion,well, lolll

If they pulled that on me, i'd just get myself to hospital and cause absolute pandemonium.

Get it all recorded or in writing from them then once the grow is done, sue the pants off them. You could possibly walk away with a nifty compensation package for that kind of abusive treatment.


----------



## Turbo111111 (Jan 3, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ready for A LOL WTF MOMENT
> 
> some of you know im pretty messed up atm gotta have district nurses out................ANYWAYS
> came ou thursday to do it 4 people came round 1 was my lodger 1 was my best pal and other was a pal and a old lady from round corner for a fiver i owed her for sum dank weed the nite b4
> ...



Hey sorry to hear of your situation, Yes you are right, a breach on Duty of Care would be the way to follow this up, is this the first time the nurse has refused to attend


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably been discussed many times but anyone got any real ideas on sentencing for cultivation?

South of England with 4 plants on the go? My pal has it at his house but his brother has freaked worrying that he'll get a criminal record if caught?

Really? For 4 plants?

What say y'all?

GMC


----------



## theseeker247365 (Jan 3, 2012)

any ideas how i can reduce the temp in my grow room i am hitting 88 to 91 aqll the time and i can not get it any lower i have a 2.4x.1.2x 2.0 tent 8inch excrator and the same bringing fresh air in i have two 600 w dule soec lights running on 18/6 but i can not get the temp any lower and i seem to be getting light stress on my little ones i am really worried has any one got any idea that might help me thanxs guys


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.templetonrye.com/home/

cracking a bottle of this open tonite just delivered from usa 80% proof..gunna be blazed


----------



## Beansly (Jan 3, 2012)

finchyfinch said:


> [video=youtube;qPCCc1vPFFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCCc1vPFFo[/video]
> What a video


 Britishrappers....
I like it.

Really good camera work in that one.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

well been on the phone now the lady as changed her mind from suspicion to she saw me pass drugs! wtf was a dvd to a pal

anyways now ive got to make my own way to the docs half mile walk with open wounds.....best bit yet to come

coz she has lied and i dug my heals in and she now saying she saw me pass drugs shes reported it to the police!!!! so had to shut my whole grow donw throw the freshly roooted lemon haze and dismantle everythign and pull me plants and send em to a pals to dry im so not fucking impresees all coz sum whore is LIEING
whats me recourse on this? 
and the plus side they can bust me to ther hearts content thers NOTHING here, 
is this what the nhs has come to they see a 30 yr old EX drug user 5-6 yrs clean and they attaumatically assume im dealing? wtf is that all about

oh cut a bud last nite left on drier and then micros for a few seconds today and for a fast dry like that WOW fukin splendid GRADE! IMPRESSED


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Phone a lawyer. She will be out of her job for a practice like that. There shouldn't need to take the grow down either, her word means NOTHING. Phone a lawyer and reap the rewards  And make sure to get youra ss to hospital as well, that'll just add to the case agaisnt her. Record or document everything she sais. As i say, there is every chance you could come away from this with a nice chunk of cash  

demand that she quotes word for word the section of the NHS constitution which allows her to refuse medical treatment based on an ignorant assumption.

Phone 999 and tell them you have an open wound and are being refused medical help and are now in need of an ambulance. The NHS is NOT going to be happy that they have to send out an ambulance or car etc because a nurse has gotten ideas above her station. That might possibly cause an internal investigation to be launched against the bitch.

Alternatively walk into the A&E room and start pissing all over the place. Not sure what that would achieve, but you make your point damnit!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

yeh but ttt i had to dismantle to be on t he safe side! been busted just did that complaint and it may be the excuse they need to do me again OR not eitherway best be safe than sorry,

tyhey wer ready anyway thank fuk! just pissed that shes blatantly lieing and now im suffering
just emailed a medical solicitor see how i stand


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Grrr, how can it take 4 hours to fail to top up a mobile phone. stupid fucking orange. They've even gone for a stupid vocal phone system. "please state your first name" "abc" "I'm sorry, please state your first name only" Fuck off it's a perfectly normal name you useless cunts! So instead i try and create an account on their website, i enter the security code they text me, they tell me it's wrong, and simply text me another, and tell me it's wrong. Had to go into work at 3am or soemthing silly in the pissing rain and wind to leave a note to say I'm ill feel like shit and can't work the next day. And i've still got o2 refusing to close my account. Why is everyone so fucking retarded and uselesss bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Grrr, how can it take 4 hours to fail to top up a mobile phone. stupid fucking orange. They've even gone for a stupid vocal phone system. "please state your first name" "abc" "I'm sorry, please state your first name only" Fuck off it's a perfectly normal name you useless cunts! So instead i try and create an account on their website, i enter the security code they text me, they tell me it's wrong, and simply text me another, and tell me it's wrong. Had to go into work at 3am or soemthing silly in the pissing rain and wind to leave a note to say I'm ill feel like shit and can't work the next day. And i've still got o2 refusing to close my account. Why is everyone so fucking retarded and uselesss bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



02 or tesco mate tesco mibile u top up 20 40 goes on or 02 for the bundles 300 anytime to anything minutes unl;imited texts and web for 3 per month


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

02 have been commiting fraud with regard to my contract. They state "this is how it is" so i ask them to provide the source and they just send me a new bill instead or point me towards a set of terms and conditions that have nothing to do with me. I just cancelled my direct debit and have refused any furhter contact, i will also be cancelling my internet contract with them as well, i don't dfeal with crooked businessmen. I got an orange sim card as it was supposed to be a convenient thing, being that there's an orange shop next door to work, but no, bah, just need to send a single text damnit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ready for A LOL WTF MOMENT
> 
> some of you know im pretty messed up atm gotta have district nurses out................ANYWAYS
> came ou thursday to do it 4 people came round 1 was my lodger 1 was my best pal and other was a pal and a old lady from round corner for a fiver i owed her for sum dank weed the nite b4
> ...


nee offence but you sure your clean with sores like that man? ive been out the loop a while so excuse me if you've already said. i'd chop my shit and ring the law on your doc man.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nee offence but you sure your clean with sores like that man? ive been out the loop a while so excuse me if you've already said. i'd chop my shit and ring the law on your doc man.


very sure mate,
and yeh everythings out the house
parantly its vein damage from bak in the day what was never fixed dvt ect fuck me its painful like!

i understand what yer saying about been clean ect as fuk they are bad man im ashamed that my actions so long ago could cause this now i was on gear for long enough lost too much got off it and stayed of it just now cummin of them subutex things taken time bruv,
its just shit i never ever got dealt with i mean u never do till you ABSOLUTELY have to do u my bad but no need for em treating me like shit man,shit id thought id die on the crap!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

fuck me you should have worn the flight socks man! nah in all seriousness that looks fuckin painful. you got the nurse told then aye?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

UKRG said:


> i understand what yer saying about been clean ect as fuk they are bad man im ashamed that my actions so long ago could cause this now i was on gear for long enough lost too much got off it and stayed of it just now cummin of them subutex things taken time bruv,
> its just shit i never ever got dealt with i mean u never do till you ABSOLUTELY have to do u my bad but no need for em treating me like shit man,shit id thought id die on the crap!


hey man like i say nee offence and it was quite offensive, majority of the time i open the gob without engaging my brain. we've all done shit we don't want or like to admit, self included, believe me man. skeletons like fucking dinosaur remains me.

hope it sorts itself soon fella.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey man like i say nee offence and it was quite offensive, majority of the time i open the gob without engaging my brain. we've all done shit we don't want or like to admit, self included, believe me man. skeletons like fucking dinosaur remains me.
> 
> hope it sorts itself soon fella.


me too man its slowley getting better but shit its painful the best i can describe it is a red hot poker being used as a pipe cleaner in my veinsand a hammer smashing the inside of my ankle and heal?

an yeh dont worry about it man i know exaktly how it looks im ashamed of my past...sure i am but if sum1 sees that picture and thisnks twice alls good if i could get off it and turn my lief around have a family and nice home then believe me ANYONE can. 
micro dryed sum of me bud earlier only a little bit and it blew me fucking head off!LOL of to a pals to dry it for me and the buds are real dense but its out the house so now its a waiting game are they or arent they?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 3, 2012)

Id do exactly what tt suggested , ring a ambulance and say your doctor will not help yuo and also ring the police yourself and report her neglegence , id go fucking mad about it and kick off to fuck , can she prove you were selling drugs ?? NOPE ! your house is now grow free so take it all the way !!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

its not the doctor what wont treat me he rushed me in to get it bandaged up hes on my side its nothing to do with them its the district nurses team whats the issue and these are the only twats what can come to your home otherwise i have to struggle or pay the taxi fare when im regsitred disabled anyways for mobilty issues tp get to the doctors coz she has LIED im just in disbelief seriously,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds nasty man. to be fair i couldn't care what anyone does, that's their caper. i know plenty of people who've been on it off it and so on, it's the twats that are self righteous about it i can't stand. not saying you were or owt but some are. 

glad your on the right track now though fella. enjoy the smoke man, i'm just about to tuck into a few pot brownies. with all the xmas wreck i've not slept proper for weeks heads battered with it.


----------



## spitsbuds (Jan 3, 2012)

also remember that cures for cancer lie in cannabis answer to are fuel lie in cannabis and so on and so on. so a change in how its perceived by the uk society as a whole would only be a step in the right direction and if it takes it to be decriminalized or be made legal( 2 different things completely aslo been able to grow it with out breaking the law and been able to smoke it but not grow it so its taxed like cigs and so on so we have to as a community be careful what were singing for) then im in. i grow for the love of the plant no joke and we be gutted if it only became legal to buy it from a retailer and pay a fortune for shit. that would suite the growers for profit thou


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Am i the only one thinking commmmon iran, sink that fucker, we could all do with a laugh.
http://www.voanews.com/english/news/middle-east/Despite-Iran-Warning-US-to-Keep-Ship-in-Persian-Gulf-136602443.html


----------



## UKHG (Jan 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Am i the only one thinking commmmon iran, sink that fucker, we could all do with a laugh.
> http://www.voanews.com/english/news/middle-east/Despite-Iran-Warning-US-to-Keep-Ship-in-Persian-Gulf-136602443.html


hey ho hey ho its off to war we go.....
aint iran nuclear?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe yes, maybe no. We seem to have this idea that it's any of our business and we should sanction them till we know everything about them. Me, i couldn't give two fucks, the world is made up of multiple countries and not one huge confederate for a reason. But no, that reasons not good enough for the western woprld, we have to know about and control EVERYTHING. I can honestly say i would not shed a tear if there was a spate of terrorist bombings around london or new york etc, it';s the least we deserve. I'm just pissed off that Gadaffi never had a chance to blow up a bunch more airliners. 


I herby giveup! Without a big fat joint i don't think i can give my ball of wool the attention it deserves.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 3, 2012)

View attachment 1970856View attachment 1970857 now remember 3 weeks ago i was fine then these ulcers just appeasred if i was s mackhead far enough but im not and its fukin painful!![/QUOTE]

OMFG i nearly fainted , jeeeeez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I can honestly say i would not shed a tear if there was a spate of terrorist bombings around london or new york etc, it';s the least we deserve.


 either your trollin it good tonight ttt or you need to have a word with yourself son. i cant quite figure which but i'm expecting one of these faces on the next page.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing to do with trolling. Our lovely country is responsible for the slaughter of millions of civillians. We went into libya claiming it was a no-fly zone, next thing we're bombing women and kids to death in their sleep and couldn't even care to accept what we did, instead just say oh no, Gadaffi's loyalists are making up lies to discredit or what other shit they try and come out with. We have systematically destroyed country after country without a care in the world. We have our own civillians going hungry or cold because it's more important to spend what little money we have on cruise missiles. The western world needs a big ass lesson to have some bloody respect for human life. Anything that happens to our country, we absolutely deserve. I have held this stance for a LONG time. The US and UK are the biggest terrorist organisations the world knows. I mean fuck, the only one that comes even remotely close would be al quaeda and the US created that.

Sure i might be a little upset at people i know being killed, my brother was on the tubes on the day of those bombings. But at the end of the day it is completely deserved and i could hold no anger against anyone but our own governemnnt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

i'd say you are responsible for not doing anything other than complaining about it on a dope forum. where were you when they were having their anti uk/us protest.going to work paying your taxes and feeding the machine.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Who said anything about paying taxes?  I actually put a lot of time and effort into fighting the government, i do not protest on the street, the very fact that to protest you have to obey their criteria for protest completely invalidates any reason to protest, they just sit their laughing, we're doing exactly as they want for us to do. I look at legal avenues, be it wars, negligence, corruption, drug laws. Few people understand me though, so i won't hold it against you  And personally i do not like being a slave, we berate other countries for how they work, yet we're slves till we die, wait what? I thought the UK was a pleasant place to live, yet if i don't pay the government money i am legally forced to sleep on the street or get my ass sent to jail.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

too easy.

I actually agree with you for the most part.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2012)

i haven't the finesse at this trolling business. i need a sambo masterclass.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

all i can say is this isn't a subject to try and troll me on  This is the stuff that makes me shake with rage, i don't take jokes lightly in this area 

That or i am just kinda "Fuck you Jesus" intelligent and you can't touch this?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 3, 2012)

all i can say is they should nuke every last one of those fucking rag heads


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha, yeah, birmingham is a bit of a shithole innit.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That or i am just kinda "Fuck you Jesus" intelligent and you can't touch this?


Being told that the northern girl loves you gone to your head much?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahhaha... Fuck that really did make me laff oot loud


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 3, 2012)

Total fat bird on channel 4


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Being told that the northern girl loves you gone to your head much?


A northern girl loves me?  i'll let you have that one ta  only northern girl who "loves" me would be the one who wanted to put me in a box in her basement, i'm not sure i'm cool with that change in lifestyles


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

wait. box in the basement, was that a metaphor?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 3, 2012)

lol ttt, just fessin with ya bro. i was on about baklawa a few pages back anyways.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 3, 2012)

Our countries shit end of .... Government have fucked the country , foreigners have abused the country and we are all guilty of letting it happen , UK , Britain , England whatever you wanna call it , its still a shit hole and its gone too far to change it back .... the rich stay rich , the poor stay poor , scammers stay scamming and the whole country suffers .... simples


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol ttt, just fessin with ya bro. i was on about baklawa a few pages back anyways.


Haha, think she's the one i'm thinking of. Wanted to put me in a box in the basement so she could sit there and be entertained by me :d What did i do to deserve this! Stop thinking i'm fuinny goddamnit!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Our countries shit end of .... Government have fucked the country , foreigners have abused the country and we are all guilty of letting it happen , UK , Britain , England whatever you wanna call it , its still a shit hole and its gone too far to change it back .... the rich stay rich , the poor stay poor , scammers stay scamming and the whole country suffers .... simples


Haha robbie lad u got me there pal im 1 of the scammers haha i mean why should nt i be i pay my taxes and need to get them back sum how !!


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody that's stealing their neighbours internet but getting a weak signal needs to pick up one of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003YLF0N4

Works great.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Just make your own for about £1  If done right a home made antenna can grab you wifi from miles around, not just the typical 50 feet or so. So long as you get the curve to the correct scale, you're laughing.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 3, 2012)

you cheap skate Bastids


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

I can;t really consider it as being cheapskate. For £1 i could have supremely better performance for a 20th of the cost, that's just common sense to me.

I rather hate life today, why the fuck does the government tell me i have to pay them to take a day off sick. Fuck NI contributions they're not getting a penny from me. 1 slice of pizza and i feel rough, another day off work it seems, just taking yesterday off means i can't afford rent this month without somehow making the hours up.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey i just meant rolling on other people internet signal and anyways i was not being serious , trying to be sarcastic , i agree with you 2012 will be a nightmare because of those toffee nosed twats....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 3, 2012)

random question , any of you lot see any decent squidgy hash about any more ??? 

i know the scottish lads can get it but what about us lot ??


----------



## Clonex (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah lol , the travellers got it on their site , not cheap tho , coz it aint about no more their charging skunk prices !!! i personally cant smoke it anymore..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Hey i just meant rolling on other people internet signal and anyways i was not being serious , trying to be sarcastic , i agree with you 2012 will be a nightmare because of those toffee nosed twats....


aH, i get you now  i agree, you have to be a serious cheapskate no to be able to afford a boradband connection 

I'm just finishing off a playlist and then i'm off to work, gonna see if i can't get some stuff cooked up for tomorrow so as not to leave them in the complete shit a second day running. Fun! Hopefully there will be a carelessly speeding motorist between here and there. Not in the mood


----------



## baklawa (Jan 3, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Anybody that's stealing their neighbours internet but getting a weak signal needs to pick up one of these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003YLF0N4
> 
> Works great.


So it's you!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 3, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Yeah lol , the travellers got it on their site , not cheap tho , coz it aint about no more their charging skunk prices !!! i personally cant smoke it anymore..



haha its probably shit off them anyway , theres some shit stuff knocking about but i want some proper oldskool gold seal lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

Squidgy black is hard to find unless you know peeps that av dealt it for along time its gettin quite rare tbf robbie and its true sum cunts are charging skully oruces for it!!


----------



## Clonex (Jan 3, 2012)

It's red seal , real soft , my umbre gets it off the scruffy twats , it aint shite though , for sure or he wouldnt chong on it , he's 20 years my senior , old school enough lol , i cant smoke it , makes me to hungry...


----------



## baklawa (Jan 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, think she's the one i'm thinking of. Wanted to put me in a box in the basement so she could sit there and be entertained by me :d What did i do to deserve this! Stop thinking i'm fuinny goddamnit!


I'm so impressed that my lurved-up moments actually carry an element of consistency  Nah, it's not belly-laughs I want to cage you for *waggling eyebrows lasciviously* It's actually that you are one of three people I've met since I got here who have sparked any hope inside me that anybody can live in this country and not get completely mentally enslaved.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 3, 2012)

What weather phenomenon is it when you're pelted by what feels like hail and looks like hail but is actually mini powdery snowballs rattling out of the sky?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 3, 2012)

I may not be mentally enslaved but i'm mentally challeneged or something like that. That's what i'm told and it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest. I'm considering going to see a doctor before too long, i'm just about convinced now that i suffer bi-polar manic depression. 

That's 2 hours work in the kitchen done. Did enough quiches for 20 people or so and did all the washing up that was left over from today, hopefully that's enough for me to be able to take the day off tomorrow. I think my body is shutting down on itself. Do you reckon if i invented a kitchen robot they could hire it instead of me but pay me anyway? It's either that or i've seriously been considering looking into the possibility of studying how to make a fat ass electromagnetic pulse... don't ask


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

thinking of becoming a softcore urban terrorist cell like ttt? shutting down the highstreet for shits n giggles


----------



## antrky (Jan 4, 2012)

weed round my area is usualy from 180 to 240 for oz, some people sell homegrown standard wet for 180 round here and can get away with it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 4, 2012)

around here the only solid we get is some formula crap i only buy pollen.slate or sqwidgey i miss lebaneze black and gold!  the last commercial bar i bought had a fishtank with a fish half in half out stamed on top and that was nice,
since customs has tightened up post 9/11 and 7/7 soap is pretyy damn hard to get into the uk hence why weed has taken over before it was the optherway round soap everyware weed nower and expensive when you could get it,
ounces round here go for (weed) anware between 140-230 depending on grade and if its if a grower or a reseller this batch of mins just done il be putting it out at 180 ther paying 2-220 round here for worse,

but saynig that that sensi kusch i grew lol sold the last ounce of that for 40 qwid!!!LMAO

been prescribed nitrazipam coz i cant sleep coz of me foot ,had to rip bandages of this morning nurse put em on ot tite and my leg reswelled FUKIN OWCH! lol
how is everyone this fine back to normal wednesday morning?
stil no police knock yet,


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2012)

Another day in bed for me. Popped into work but they seemed to be surviving.

I've not bought anything in a few years, but when i was, the lil fella dealers were just slinging bunk weed but the slightly more sought after guys would sell nothing but good varieties of hash. I always try for weed if i can though, hash is great but it pisses me of having to break it down for a joint. Do like that way it tears your spine out of your arsehole though. That's what being paralysed should be all about.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 4, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> random question , any of you lot see any decent squidgy hash about any more ???
> 
> i know the scottish lads can get it but what about us lot ??


It's about, i had some given to me to try the other day really soft gold seal i think their asking £30 on the cube


----------



## baklawa (Jan 4, 2012)

UKRG said:


> been prescribed nitrazipam coz i cant sleep coz of me foot ,had to rip bandages of this morning nurse put em on ot tite and my leg reswelled FUKIN OWCH! lol
> how is everyone this fine back to normal wednesday morning?
> stil no police knock yet,


Sorry about your foot. Last night I was so horrified that I had to log out of the forum before I made too many inappropriate jokes (I nearly offered the ankle-biter's top bunk along with a reference to _Misery_). Healthcare in this country is crappier than anything I've ever seen anywhere else in the world. They don't fucking CARE about anybody's HEALTH. I had a graphic fantasy about what I'd have done to the nurse in your place - that's outrageous, mate. Erm, anyway, hope you get better really soon.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I may not be mentally enslaved but i'm mentally challeneged or something like that. That's what i'm told and it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest. I'm considering going to see a doctor before too long, i'm just about convinced now that i suffer bi-polar manic depression.
> 
> That's 2 hours work in the kitchen done. Did enough quiches for 20 people or so and did all the washing up that was left over from today, hopefully that's enough for me to be able to take the day off tomorrow. I think my body is shutting down on itself. Do you reckon if i invented a kitchen robot they could hire it instead of me but pay me anyway? It's either that or i've seriously been considering looking into the possibility of studying how to make a fat ass electromagnetic pulse... don't ask


I'm asking  

Don't persuade the doctor you're bipolar - tried that once (it's a long story), got prescribed lithium, actually took the freakin stuff for a few days like a good little girl - it was horrible, violent shaking, dry mouth, jumpiness, insomnia...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 4, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I'm asking
> 
> Don't persuade the doctor you're bipolar - tried that once (it's a long story), got prescribed lithium, actually took the freakin stuff for a few days like a good little girl - it was horrible, violent shaking, dry mouth, jumpiness, insomnia...



Sounds like the "coke" that goes around here. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuckin billy lad its cut how many times wot u expect lol it makes me laugh wen i hear lads say they brought a few gram and i wonder how much there really is coke there haha about 10% if your very fuckin lucky infact id rather smoke crack lmfbo !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 4, 2012)

tha medical solicitor rang me today she dont know if ther is a case maybe she says for pian and suffering,
as ttt says they cant refuse treatment on a assumption,

anyways she seaid i need to put a formal complaint in first then get her exakt statement of eventsm,
she reported it so thers gotta be summet on paper somewer,then when ive got a reply send it to the solicitors and they will see hwats what,
ther way i see it its not just the NOW its the wholle mis diagnosis of the dvts narrowed arteries over the last 2 yrs i told em i had a swollen leg and all i got is well u HAD dvt it will always be bigger,
so its the whole thing im pissed about, then they wont even give me propper painr releif coz ive been addicted to this n that yrs ago,got some nitrazipam of clinic doctor tho so looking to get fucked up later hopefully il get sum sleep tonite,
TTT,robie summet will be on its way to u soon


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Another day in bed for me. Popped into work but they seemed to be surviving.
> 
> I've not bought anything in a few years, but when i was, the lil fella dealers were just slinging bunk weed but the slightly more sought after guys would sell nothing but good varieties of hash. I always try for weed if i can though, hash is great but it pisses me of having to break it down for a joint. Do like that way it tears your spine out of your arsehole though. That's what being paralysed should be all about.


Haha ttt the shit that gets imported in diesal used to be the 1 fuck me you could get fucked off the fumes lol we used to smoke it pure in pipes lol needless to say it ripped our chests to pieces !! Now if u could smoke that pure in pipes you could smokr anythin haha the good ol dayz them!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha, i'm just talking about hash i make at home on the whole, it's a pain, but it caves your head in perfectly


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 4, 2012)

I can imagine bru on my last chop i smoked a nice joint of scissor hash and bboooiiii i was to wasted to catry on trimming that night i was literally monged in the corner holdin a cola and a pair of scissor which i could nt seem to work out haha fuck i could nt get up even if i wanted to so just crashed out in the corner for a few hours lyin there thinkin shit why did i av to try it lol with more than 40 oz still to be trimmed lmfbo!!


----------



## Ontheball (Jan 5, 2012)

Morning fuckers not been here for a while but saw this n thought of you all peace.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I can imagine bru on my last chop i smoked a nice joint of scissor hash and bboooiiii i was to wasted to catry on trimming that night i was literally monged in the corner holdin a cola and a pair of scissor which i could nt seem to work out haha fuck i could nt get up even if i wanted to so just crashed out in the corner for a few hours lyin there thinkin shit why did i av to try it lol with more than 40 oz still to be trimmed lmfbo!!


You know you shouldn't but you never learn. Everytime I trim I end up mashed on scissor hash and it slows production to a halt. All I wanna do is sit with me feet up and watch Seconds from disaster or Jesse Ventura, Conspiracy therioes. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> random question , any of you lot see any decent squidgy hash about any more ???
> 
> i know the scottish lads can get it but what about us lot ??


i got some bout 3-4months ago was 30 a Q looked the part smelt the part but tasted like squidgy soap bar lol buzz was shite too, aint had no good solids apart from brought online in about 2yr, think its still about tho and like ya say plenty up north.

i just made some kinda hash from the trim of me last batch, well just pressed kief really but its fucking easy,strong and taste of whatever weed it came from lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sounds like the "coke" that goes around here. lol


theres some seriously bad coke out there nowdays, really really bad 400 an oz says how bad lol central london you would prob pay close to that for a oz of decent bud lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 5, 2012)

My m8 has got good coke at 2k an oz. Its yellow and the smell of it makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up. People are makein 4oz out of it and selling for 800 an oz. Im finished with the coke now, just going to concentrate on the weed. Safer and less hassel


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> My m8 has got good coke at 2k an oz. Its yellow and the smell of it makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up. People are makein 4oz out of it and selling for 800 an oz. Im finished with the coke now, just going to concentrate on the weed. Safer and less hassel


ive heard of £100 g's going around for a while, ive not been into it for a long time and never was anything but a user. Too dangerous and far too much hassle for me.

Fuck Don must be buzzing, doing the mancs 3 nil lol

you have a good xmas n new yrs sbill?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 5, 2012)

Was up in Edinburger for the New Year. Was meant to meet up with cinders but I got totally wasted too quick, was in bed for 2am. lol

Ive just had a nice harvest m8 and expecting another in 3/4 weeks, so fingers crossed. I just potted up 8 livers, 8 blue cheese and 8 SLH(las pheno). Im going to just grow 4 mothers of SLH coz its all commercial for me and this is the strain Im sticking with. Grows like a motherfucker and packs a punch.

Whats happening with you m8. Take it the wee yin got spoiled for xmas. Still bickering with the Mrs????



Edit: I watched that game last night after a joint and was proper excited. Best game Ive seen in a while


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Was up in Edinburger for the New Year. Was meant to meet up with cinders but I got totally wasted too quick, was in bed for 2am. lol
> 
> Ive just had a nice harvest m8 and expecting another in 3/4 weeks, so fingers crossed. I just potted up 8 livers, 8 blue cheese and 8 SLH(las pheno). Im going to just grow 4 mothers of SLH coz its all commercial for me and this is the strain Im sticking with. Grows like a motherfucker and packs a punch.
> 
> ...


yeah that lemon is a real nice strain your do well with it, im all good got 1 down before xmas all pyscho n exo nearly all gone now tho need a break anyways aint been drinking half as much wanting to cut it all down in this year.

alls sweet with the missus at the mo but no doubt we will be argueing again some time soon lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 5, 2012)

Sambo + Glens Vodka = Baaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggg!!!!!!! Back staying at the grow. lol Im having murders with the Mrs the now. Never been so tempted to get on my toes. 

Has anyone heard fae Dura.......... I cany even get him on the phone. Might need to take a trip up to see him


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2012)

i told ya before no glens there was a load of fake glens going around the south i drink the other cheap shit lol IMPERIAL!

yeah spending too much money on the booze n even vodka well copious amounts off anyway makes me put weight on.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 5, 2012)

I seen that in the news, the were bleaching the purple out of meth spirit. lol I got 10 boxes(60 bottles) of Russian Standard for £5 a bottle. Sold most of it for a £10 a bottle. Got about 6 left. Your at the same age as me.........fucking anything puts the weight on. lol


Edit: Wish my buds would put weight on like me. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

Dura will probably be back on in a week or so talking about how he's getting back on the wagon again  Seems to be a bit of a cycle. that and a seeming inability to pay his broadband supplier lol. Hopefully he's fine 

I woke up, had a bath, started throwing up and am back in bed for another day.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 5, 2012)

easy ukers. hows thngs?
wen breedng ya plants do u need to do any thing with the male and its pollen or will it do its thing naturally? as in do i need put his pollen on the bitch plant?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

i put my male right in the middle, due to having a fan in your grow room you need do nothing more. Bam.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 5, 2012)

was hoping that would b the case. so wen the male flower opens,the pollen will kinda explode out?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

It's not quite like a spore in that it shoots out, rather it will simply fall. But it has so little mass behind it that the stuff will blow around your cab from the slightest breath of air. So if your fan is running, it's safe to assume it will pollinate EVERYTHING. When i did my chese x dreatime, i used a paintbrush and pollinated 2 nice buds. When i came to harvest, the enter plant had ended up seeded, guess i should have held my breath 

Personally i would try the sandwhich bag method if you can, just an 8th of pollinated bud might yield you100 seeds or so. I now have more seeds than i will ever know what to do with even if given 10 lifetimes. And that's only counting the exodus cross, let alone the other 4 bags of seeds.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's not quite like a spore in that it shoots out, rather it will simply fall. But it has so little mass behind it that the stuff will blow around your cab from the slightest breath of air. So if your fan is running, it's safe to assume it will pollinate EVERYTHING. When i did my chese x dreatime, i used a paintbrush and pollinated 2 nice buds. When i came to harvest, the enter plant had ended up seeded, guess i should have held my breath
> 
> Personally i would try the sandwhich bag method if you can, just an 8th of pollinated bud might yield you100 seeds or so. I now have more seeds than i will ever know what to do with even if given 10 lifetimes. And that's only counting the exodus cross, let alone the other 4 bags of seeds.


TTT inbox me a address to send u a prezzy pal  tried msn ing robbie but hes been IG! lol na busy i think but will be ready today or tomoz and wanna sort it all out at once


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck Don must be buzzing, doing the mancs 3 nil lol


the whole of toon is hungover but still smiling. 

best crimbo present ever 

christ we gave them some grief,

"Colleen is a slapper, she wears a wonderbra, and when she's shagging Rooney, she thinks of Demba Ba" 

he had a right strop on. fergie was busting blood vessels left right n center. i can't stop smiling


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

wow its menatl my id everyware else on the net is DON so everytime i hear it im thinking huh! lol


mad dog bark said:


> was hoping that would b the case. so wen the male flower opens,the pollen will kinda explode out?


what u breeding fella any good crosses?>


as for dura? bet hes with virgin? they always fuck u over with bills im sik of re-appliing in new names! gotta love the dodgy virgin dude



mad dog bark said:


> was hoping that would b the case. so wen the male flower opens,the pollen will kinda explode out?


yehy kinda like us wen were fukin a chik forst u get horney t hen ur balls swell and in the end(or in ttt case very fast) SQWIRT! JOB DONE


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 5, 2012)

hello i have a cheese on the go and it is 68cms high now and ive just noticed on the arms where it meets the fan leaves i have red/purple bits appearing! is this normal or is it lacking something?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

Stems will often go red/purple because of colder weather. My cheese frequently did this.


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Stems will often go red/purple because of colder weather. My cheese frequently did this.


So it's not harmful then? Will it effect the plant?
Also it's on 18/6 at the mo but when do I know to drop to 12/12?
1 more thing I don't Have much more height in my box for it to grow up so how can I stop it from rising?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

It is not harmful nor cause any adverse effect.
You can change to 12/12 at any point you like, you can start 12/12 from seed if so desired.
It stops growing in height once it's fully flowering. Switching from 18/6 to 12/12, expect the plant to double or triple in size. From the sounds of it you've vegged too long, if that is the case, then trim the plant down before you go into flowering, not while it is flowering.


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh no!
Umm not sure what you mean to trim it down I wouldn't know where to start so I don't ruin it.
It's 68cms now and I have about 20cms till it's at it's max.
Guess I better do 12/12 now then.
You say I've veged too long but will that effect the plant in any way?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

By veg too long i mean that you no longer have the space to actually flower it out. The rule of thumb is that in flowering it will double or triple in size, so you'd need at least another 50cm at least of headroom. 

By trim it i mean you take a pair of scissors and go a bit bonkers  If you have about 90cm of height to play with, then ideally you'd want your plant to be about 45cm tall at most before flowering. There are two options, you can either take the scissors and trim it, just lop the top half off it kind of ordeal  Or if you have the horizontal space as opposed to the vertical you can always bend and tie the branches down so that it grows out rather than up. As it is though, work out what your plan is before putting it into flowering, because as it stands, your plant will not fit.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

TTT pm pal


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Has anyone heard fae Dura.......... I cany even get him on the phone. Might need to take a trip up to see him


No he's not been on here, presume he's still hungover from new yrs!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

what are your favourite strains peeps? Dont give me any of that exo, livers b/s either, I'm talking about strains that are available on attitude. They've got that promo running tmrw so I'm trying to decide how to spend £35.
I'm totally open to suggestions. No seriously, what would be good?
Nirvanas AK48, Big Buddha Cheese and G13 pineapple express are all in the running.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

Why not spend nothing and i'll send you 60 seeds for free?  

If you are drawn to spend money for some free seeds though, I've heard nothing but good about Black Widow from Mr Nice.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

I wanted the black widow ttt, but mr nice only do regular seeds and tbh I cant be arsed wasting the veg time to find out its male. Long term I'll def get it tho as its one of those famous strains that everyone has to grow once.
Are yours femmed up?


----------



## ScotZ (Jan 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Why not spend nothing and i'll send you 60 seeds for free?
> 
> If you are drawn to spend money for some free seeds though, I've heard nothing but good about Black Widow from Mr Nice.



You can send me  ill happily pay P&P lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well im quite surprised i ve neva heard any1 on about bubble cheese !! i think this is the link from attitude.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-bubble-cheese-feminized/prod_692.html&ei=sAsGT97zGtP_8QOwmoW6CA&usg=AFQjCNFDtySKYdz5vUnqe-AyUco4DqEMJQ
just had a pal pull 20 down it looked impressive even by my standards lmfao no seriously tho griffta its worth a luck pal!!
And id be takin ttt up on his offer to pal very genrous indeed !


By the way ttt mine will be down in 7 dayz pal hold on in there!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 5, 2012)

ak48 from nirvana is a belter to grow. Finishes in just over 7 weeks and knocks you clean out. One of the best Ive grown


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> ak48 from nirvana is a belter to grow. Finishes in just over 7 weeks and knocks you clean out. One of the best Ive grown


whats the best you have grown?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> By the way ttt mine will be down in 7 dayz pal hold on in there!!


what u got down cheds??



del66666 said:


> whats the best you have grown?


this kali mist iver grown now is awsome lovely earthy smelll smokes loively and smooth and its dence and stciky full of crystals its hardley lost any weight or denceness and its a nice uplifting smoke too

i rek thers only gunna be 5 oz out fo the 8 but idc as long as i can get rid of sum for little ens birthday


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2012)

That bubble cheese sounds rather delicious! 

And my seeds are all reg's i'm afraid grifta.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 5, 2012)

my fav strains r blue cheese,chronic,super power plant,phycois , pot gold, g13 and jack frost and jack herrier.
ones i wanna try r super nova chronic, double berry, black berry and most importantly is medijauna. and bubble chedz is good as stated. also heard good thngs on the black widow


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That bubble cheese sounds rather delicious!
> 
> And my seeds are all reg's i'm afraid grifta.


Tbf bro its a cash cropper and its no joke every bud looked impressive tbh they had stems all over them that rivaled main cola no joke short and stoat just how i like to see em and had maybe 4 to 6 stems covered in bud that were thicker than my arm ideal for sog with say 1 plant every 18 inch sqaure mate with maybe a few days veg from rooted clones might just give em a bash not as strong as the exo smell but my freind says it packs more than a punch so i think ots worth a crack in all !! Wot have i to lose the lad is knockin the clones out at £5 a pop but i can av first lot for fuck all so he says bit there is always a fuckin catch with him haha!!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

OK cheers mate, thanks for offering. Gonna go have a look at that bubble cheese


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck me Cheds, ding, ding knockout blow! I like the look of that


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

del66666 said:


> whats the best you have grown?


yeah same question to you del. In fact, interested to hear everyones answers to this..
What strain was your best ever?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> t there is always a fuckin catch with him haha!!


yeh like u have to sell him ounces at wholesale 140's

like the dude i bought my clones of hes expecting me to give him the lot at 150's but thers only maybe 4-5 oz and its grade im gunna be asking 180 as thers shit going round here sprayed for 200+ i feel a cunt but i bought the clones so i dont owe him nothink in my eyes

yeh the clones tho already had the shite whiskers everyware too 

on another not any torrent users here? got usm invites for the hottest site IPT best and fastest private tracker about anyone who wants one and CAN KEEP A RATIO lemmi know


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

If u get them pal look for broad leaves not slender and i ve not seen this often but it had fanleaves oppisite each other from the top to middle of plant it was fucked up but it was a pretty nice plant this is the pheno my pal has tbf i ve seen my fair share of bud but they really have got my head twitching haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha pal he could take it at 140 a oz no problem but he would have to be takin the lot with cash upfront !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha pal he could take it at 140 a oz no problem but he would have to be takin the lot with cash upfront !!


yeh my pal wants to take it to the man he PARANTLY selles hundreds of ounces a week too then bring the coin bak?
now it took him 4 weeks to pay me 40 qwid? and never came thru with the boost he offred kept telling me not to buy it he will give me it
so hmmmm


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

UKRG said:


> what u got down cheds??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exodus cheese Ive around 70 to 90 oz ready to be chopped !! Ive pulled my bro inlaw in again for it as i possibly could nt do it on me tod he will av to work for his £500 notes tho should be down over 2 days hopefully!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh my pal wants to take it to the man he PARANTLY selles hundreds of ounces a week too then bring the coin bak?
> now it took him 4 weeks to pay me 40 qwid? and never came thru with the boost he offred kept telling me not to buy it he will give me it
> so hmmmm


Bro fuck that if he is sellin 100 ozs a week or so then im sure he can pay upfront for 5 oz lmfao somethin does nt add up there pal so tred carefully!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Exodus cheese Ive around 70 to 90 oz ready to be chopped !! Ive pulled my bro inlaw in again for it as i possibly could nt do it on me tod he will av to work for his £500 notes tho should be down over 2 days hopefully!!



damn i wish i had 80-90 oz lol oh well 10 weeks we will be rolling in it them 5 free from attitude look good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

Griffta said:


> yeah same question to you del. In fact, interested to hear everyones answers to this..
> What strain was your best ever?


Do i need to say lmfao!!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

haha I think I can guess yours mr exo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

Noooo lmfao!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

yeh i know fuk that il sell on the estate for 180's fuk him hes let me down at every turn


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 5, 2012)

Easy lads!......chedz you got some pics matey?? not seen much from your thread mate.
The barneys G13 Haze i grew was a beauty big big yielder smelled great an was tasty as fuck an it was fem grifta.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy lads!......chedz you got some pics matey?? not seen much from your thread mate.
> The barneys G13 Haze i grew was a beauty big big yielder smelled great an was tasty as fuck an it was fem grifta.


No computer yet lad still waitin for it to b repaired the littlen decided the knock it down the stairs and smashed the screen to pieces! it was coverd so no biggy tbf but the waitin is takin the piss


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

P send me your num pal ill send ya sum through pic message if ya can receive em pal? I know u like your porn haha cocks the lot lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 5, 2012)

cheers pukka, thats pretty impressive. I think Im gonna go with those as they've got the all important 5 leaf rating lol. Plus they're just over the £35 so I wouldnt have to buy anything else (haha - cheap arse!)


----------



## UKHG (Jan 5, 2012)

skinning up here dont u just love the weed u put in grinder and it just gets tighter i love the pulling t apart awwww yeh so impressed after the last crop turned ot to be fucking bobbins!!

you exo sounds nice chedz

yeh n my kali was 3 leaves not many leaves at all but they wer 3 leaves whats all that about?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No computer yet lad still waitin for it to b repaired the littlen decided the knock it down the stairs and smashed the screen to pieces! it was coverd so no biggy tbf but the waitin is takin the piss


Lol sounds like my house mate, absolute chaos!



cheddar1985 said:


> P send me your num pal ill send ya sum through pic message if ya can receive em pal? I know u like your porn haha cocks the lot lol


Fuck off chedz i no you'l do owt to get my num, ive told you im not up for it lmao!...will do tho mate cant recieve at min tho got shit phone till mines back. 



Griffta said:


> cheers pukka, thats pretty impressive. I think Im gonna go with those as they've got the all important 5 leaf rating lol. Plus they're just over the £35 so I wouldnt have to buy anything else (haha - cheap arse!)


No worries mate, you'l be happy, or i was anyway lol that plant was amazin still miss her lol thats why i got the pic of her in my avi now so i can reminisce, still got a bean im savin for a rainy day too!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 5, 2012)

UKRG said:


> skinning up here dont u just love the weed u put in grinder and it just gets tighter i love the pulling t apart awwww yeh so impressed after the last crop turned ot to be fucking bobbins!!
> 
> you exo sounds nice chedz
> 
> yeh n my kali was 3 leaves not many leaves at all but they wer 3 leaves whats all that about?


i hate to blow my own trumpet lad but im sure ttt could tell you wen it comes down!!


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi guys when you top a plant how long do you have to wait before you put it into flower?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

My fav plant to grow was my first. Iced Grapefruit but the best for flavour and strenght was...............Cali Hash. Not a big yielder but smelled, tasted and smoked brilliant. Pure Marvin Gaye weed. After couple of tokes your like "Whats Going On". lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> My fav plant to grow was my first. Iced Grapefruit but the best for flavour and strenght was...............Cali Hash. Not a big yielder but smelled, tasted and smoked brilliant. Pure Marvin Gaye weed. After couple of tokes your like "Whats Going On". lol


so what was going on then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

I dunno, whats going on with u????lol PM me where Ive to send these prizes m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

FUCKING FUCKITY CUNTY PISSING SHITTING BOLLOOCKS ARSE!!

Yet another day in bed, that makes it an entire week, which means i'm now in a pile of debt due to not being entitled to sick or holiday leave. Can't sleep, can't regulate my body temp, can't stay off the shitter, got a headache, my stomach sounds like a freight locomotive, can't stand up for more than a few minutes, can't eat without feeling nauseous. I would goto the doctor but he'd probably just tell me i'm dying and try and prescribe me an expensive and pointless chemical. and now i'm, getting messages from the boss basically saying get better or get lost. I've a feeling it's stress related and texts like that don't help me sleep. 

As to my fav strain, exo, nothing else i've ever grown has even been worth smoking while there is exo in the jar. It's nice, but it sure isn't exo. Although i did greatly enjoy my exo x dreamtime cross that robbie grew out


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't help being ill TTT. I smell a tribunal coming up. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm self employed. I have no rights so far as i'm aware, although i am a bit new to this, realise tax returns are due end of the month  i've no money to pay taxes . In the same way i can stop working for them at a minutes notice, they can decide they do not wish for to do any more work for them at a minutes notice.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

I forgot your SE. No rights at all unless u have a contract??? Make sure and do your tax return coz if late its 100 bar fine, then they start adding interest. Just make it look like youve earned less than 7k


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=you+are+a+wanker


lol, I like this


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

No contract, who do you think my boss is  They said either go self employed or jog on, they have no intention of paying the costs for PAYE or NI for staff, they are cheap cunts although i can in a way accept it, governments greed is ridiculous, "hey, there's a recession and rising unemployment and business closures, let's make it as expensive as humanly possible for a small business to operate, that seems the logical thing to do". I've only been fully employed for 6 months so that'#s only 5K, so i think i've only actually earnt about £7k the year as it is without cooking the books  They still have £300+ of my money from years ago so i'm not too fussed with a few quid tax. gonna get off my arse and print off all my visa applications today and at least try and make use of being stuck at home.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=get+out+of+bed+TTT


hahhahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 6, 2012)

easy all. got 2 oz off one plant dry and week curing so far. got oz n half on other one and other 2 was smoked before xmas as was shitty crap rejected plants i half killed.
buds great and smell proper so far. alot better then then last round. thick frosty buds, am cabbaged.
all with led and soil and biobizz range. never ph'ed had low heat probs and no air pots or perlight. next round after my dam trip gunna aim for 2 and half -3 oz a plant in a four plant scrog and four diff strains. got everything neeeded now cant wait. only got one lil fem blue chedz and a male for seeeds on go at mo with 6 weeks remaining


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> FUCKING FUCKITY CUNTY PISSING SHITTING BOLLOOCKS ARSE!!
> 
> Yet another day in bed, that makes it an entire week, which means i'm now in a pile of debt due to not being entitled to sick or holiday leave. Can't sleep, can't regulate my body temp, can't stay off the shitter, got a headache, my stomach sounds like a freight locomotive, can't stand up for more than a few minutes, can't eat without feeling nauseous. I would goto the doctor but he'd probably just tell me i'm dying and try and prescribe me an expensive and pointless chemical. and now i'm, getting messages from the boss basically saying get better or get lost. I've a feeling it's stress related and texts like that don't help me sleep.
> 
> As to my fav strain, exo, nothing else i've ever grown has even been worth smoking while there is exo in the jar. It's nice, but it sure isn't exo. Although i did greatly enjoy my exo x dreamtime cross that robbie grew out



hey TTT u want me to throw sum sleepers and GOOD painkillers with ur gift mate?

u know i dread going to bed man its a fukin liberty knowing im gunna wake up get halfway to the crapper then be in fukin agony for the next 30-40 mins till the blood pumps round my foot enuogh to open the veins bak up! wtf AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH

on the plus side the moggies the dock gave me are true;lly awspome

not touching them zimmers again ffs fell aslepp halfway thru rogering the missus LMAO i cant even remember starting it let alone faling asleep while in ther..........needless to say next day she wernt impressed im like wtf are u on about lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

lol. Thanks but no thanks man, i don't even take aspirin or paracetamol let alone any real drugs.

I'm pissed off. bought a printer so i could sort out visa forms etc, and they don't even sell it with a fucking usb cable included. Such a great start to a new year.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> lol. Thanks but no thanks man, i don't even take aspirin or paracetamol let alone any real drugs.
> 
> I'm pissed off. bought a printer so i could sort out visa forms etc, and they don't even sell it with a fucking usb cable included. Such a great start to a new year.


ok then do u want a usb cable thrown in? got plenty and should be going in post today? i mean if ur laid up in bed gotta help u out innit


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

If you have a spare one i can't say no  I need one of the ones with the square type connector on one end. Knowing me it's prbably just called a printer cable  I'm annoyed though, cus i have one of these mini photo printers, so i know there has to be one somewhere, been all over the attic but nooo. i'm gonna find a rally shitty film and have a banana. I watched Chuck and Dale vs evil the other night  Death by running into a stick, death by falling onto a stick, death by jumping into a wood chipper, death by strimmer to the face, death by fire, death by explosion, death by magnum to the face, death by nails to the head. Rather an entertaining film


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

one of them! lmao the that films is funny as fuk my funniest part was when the fat dude says look well just tell the truth! and the skinny yokels face lmao i pissed my self
watched full 1080p of warrior wikid on a 50 inch! awww yeh


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, funny film, i can imagine it being a treat on a pissed up stoned saturday night with ya mates  Thats the cable i'm looking for, fucking gnome have hidden it i'll bet, trixy little bastards.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, funny film, i can imagine it being a treat on a pissed up stoned saturday night with ya mates  Thats the cable i'm looking for, fucking gnome have hidden it i'll bet, trixy little bastards.



yeh i always do that shit put her purse in freezer hide 100 qwid but split it up round the house then cant find any of it? sure my minds going!LOL

well hes bringing that bak today now its dried he sed 24 hrs yesterday and brought me a bud yeserday and was a lovely smoke nice earthy and uplofiting! grt love the kali strain 
anyways yeh hopefully today il get ures and robbies in the post wont be loads theo only maybe got 4-5 out of the 8 from slworing from clones? but its littlens birthday in 4 weeks thats what the moneys for but never fear yours in here! lol ill bbs legs killing me gotta put it up and watch border patrol


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Hi guys when you top a plant how long do you have to wait before you put it into flower?


Can anyone help plz. Ty


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 6, 2012)

week -10 days mate just to be sure and let it grow pal befiore putting it into flower imo


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

You don't have to wait any time at all. Or you can wait a week, or you can wait 2 months. With cannabis there are 1001 methods, they all work, some have different preferences to others.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 6, 2012)

ill ave a update for ya in few days ttt on those seeds mate ive gewrmed all apart from the romulan and all are above soil apart from 1 ...nice work mate


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You don't have to wait any time at all. Or you can wait a week, or you can wait 2 months. With cannabis there are 1001 methods, they all work, some have different preferences to others.


So I can top it now and in a week drop to 12/12!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Certainly. Just consider topping as chopping part of your plant off and nothing more. If you've chopped it off, you've lowered your yield, because there is now less plant, so you can flower straight away knowing that you are flowering a smaller plant, or you can let it grow back to the kind of size it was except with more main stems this time.


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheers mate you've been a great help!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

just over 3 oz of 8 plants 

lol got yours vialed up TTT if i post to u will u send yhalf to robbie?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If you have a spare one i can't say no  I need one of the ones with the square type connector on one end. Knowing me it's prbably just called a printer cable  I'm annoyed though, cus i have one of these mini photo printers, so i know there has to be one somewhere, been all over the attic but nooo. i'm gonna find a rally shitty film and have a banana. I watched Chuck and Dale vs evil the other night  Death by running into a stick, death by falling onto a stick, death by jumping into a wood chipper, death by strimmer to the face, death by fire, death by explosion, death by magnum to the face, death by nails to the head. Rather an entertaining film


watched that the other day the lil blondie in that film is stunning man plus its funny. a good stoner film


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

I loved the dudes reaction when the kid jumps into the wood chipper 
[video=youtube;GqFG7pHYPnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqFG7pHYPnU[/video]

I could probably post it to Rob but well, i could probably roll up the lot of it , that seems like a big temptation to me


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 6, 2012)

there really no point in trying to pull him out might aswell leave him to it lol and put more logs in lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> just over 3 oz of 8 plants
> 
> lol got yours vialed up TTT if i post to u will u send yhalf to robbie?


something went wrong then m8? with just 3oz from 8???

oh yeah almost forgot il av ttt's sleepers n painkillers if he dont want em lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> something went wrong then m8? with just 3oz from 8???
> 
> oh yeah almost forgot il av ttt's sleepers n painkillers if he dont want em lol



na nowt went wrong i 12-12 em staright away fromm clone actually its 3 and a q but idc its a well nice smoke
yeh youcan have sum sleepers n pain killers wanna trade?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> na nowt went wrong i 12-12 em staright away fromm clone actually its 3 and a q but idc its a well nice smoke
> yeh youcan have sum sleepers n pain killers wanna trade?


what strain was it ukrg? 

aint got much to trade at the mo m8 was only aving laugh cause i see ya offered em to ttt and i dont think hes into anything but the booze n weed, saying that the nutter was on a laughing gas a few months back lol

i do love love prescription drugs tho what mg are ya zopliclone? and what painkillers ya got? might be able to russle up some trade lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

got a shed load of the old amatryptaline,,the bad boy 200mg tramadol---synthetic opiates )

the tramnadol capules are the last strongest thing b4 morphine i mite be able to sling u a couple subbies too parantly ther awsome to snort!

if ther is anything particular u want lemmi know il prolly be able to get em of docs!

just putting loads of nicorette stuff on ebay patches,inhilators al sorts sealed and new if anyone interested

the srain is kali mist


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> got a shed load of the old amatryptaline,,the bad boy 200mg tramadol---synthetic opiates )
> 
> the tramnadol capules are the last strongest thing b4 morphine i mite be able to sling u a couple subbies too parantly ther awsome to snort!
> 
> ...


tramadol make me feel sick i dont like em but 200mg they are fucking strong 1's, amatryptaline are good to keep ya asleep but not really buzzy 

zoplicone,tamazepam,valium, oxycontin, fetynal patch's was more what i was hoping for lol

you got ne pics of the kalimist m8? always intrested me that strain gets wicked smoke reports, how long did you flower it for?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> tramadol make me feel sick i dont like em but 200mg they are fucking strong 1's, amatryptaline are good to keep ya asleep but not really buzzy
> 
> zoplicone,tamazepam,valium, oxycontin, fetynal patch's was more what i was hoping for lol
> 
> you got ne pics of the kalimist m8? always intrested me that strain gets wicked smoke reports, how long did you flower it for?


yeh im on nitrazipam atm but i need them with this pain im in unfortuanaley 

chek my sig out thats kali mist

they finished 2.5 weeks early but iflowered from clone u can see how small they wer but the smoke is quality,

u mean the morphine patches dont u? yeh i can prolly get summo them like

and yeh the tramadols are frikin bad boys got the 50's too if its a buz u want u need to snort half a ml of subby mate they blow your fukin head of give u a rite rush!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh im on nitrazipam atm but i need them with this pain im in unfortuanaley
> 
> chek my sig out thats kali mist
> 
> ...


nitrazipam is the old mogadon thats a nice sleeper that, fetynal patches are the next step up from morphine, fetynal is alot stronger.

subby's are alrite but if ya got no tolerance ya spew too easily n thats no fun lol

them plants look alrite m8 especially considering ya went straight to 12/12 and didnt use no pk or boost, hows it smoking? is it a spicey flavour?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nitrazipam is the old mogadon thats a nice sleeper that, fetynal patches are the next step up from morphine, fetynal is alot stronger.
> 
> subby's are alrite but if ya got no tolerance ya spew too easily n thats no fun lol
> 
> them plants look alrite m8 especially considering ya went straight to 12/12 and didnt use no pk or boost, hows it smoking? is it a spicey flavour?


its like a earthy taste sticky big buds we smoke sum of the small top leaves and DAMN was fucked up
cant do anything now for a few months lke august maybe coz of that nurse reporting me for something i dident doo
so yeh auguest il do a 15 plant grow for a great christmasso only selling 2 and half ounce of this for new carpet underlay and prezzies for our wee ones 2ndbirthday 400 for 2.5 ounce and i bet they stil moan about the earthy smell ect il be like well i can make it smell like berrys if u want pop bak in a hr coz thats what ther all used to round here sprayed shit saying its the beez kneez


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> its like a earthy taste sticky big buds we smoke sum of the small top leaves and DAMN was fucked up
> cant do anything now for a few months lke august maybe coz of that nurse reporting me for something i dident doo
> so yeh auguest il do a 15 plant grow for a great christmasso only selling 2 and half ounce of this for new carpet underlay and prezzies for our wee ones 2ndbirthday 400 for 2.5 ounce and i bet they stil moan about the earthy smell ect il be like well i can make it smell like berrys if u want pop bak in a hr coz thats what ther all used to round here sprayed shit saying its the beez kneez


400 for 2.5oz of kalimist is a bargain m8 but yeah i no what ya mean if it aint ''cheese'' people who aint got a clue bout weed will moan not that the silly fuckers would even no what proper exo tastes like lol 

how come u got loads of meds n a nurse n that then m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

Na den sambo wtf is it with you comin on ere an not even givin me a hello in my thread you tart? lmao....................hows it goin old boy? you on the voddy tonight, im not out tonight so gunna have a few in house, you fancy gettin ya gloves on for some banter then??? lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 400 for 2.5oz of kalimist is a bargain m8 but yeah i no what ya mean if it aint ''cheese'' people who aint got a clue bout weed will moan not that the silly fuckers would even no what proper exo tastes like lol
> 
> how come u got loads of meds n a nurse n that then m8?


well im disabled (not that bad yet) got scholiosis (curvature of the spin) not accidental or anything but coz im like 6ft 7 and thats how it is!
so been on every diffrrent meds u can think of,used to be prescribed 120 mg of diazipam a day but they dont give them out anymore wankers! but if i was a elderly fucker id get em they dont see me as disbaled 30 yr old with rackies n trainers they see me as a chav prolly not fuckin handicapped! 
anyways yeh stopped these injections after 6 months for some old svts in my leg and almost instantly my leg blew up to the size of BOTH my pals legs and ulcers started to appear if u look bak u will c some pics iposted incase heres a link coz it loos nasty http://img4up.com/up2/66751015047932021076.jpg
lol fand fuckin painful anyways the long and short is they wont come out now coz of the nurse saying i did a drug deal in front of her lmao wtf yeh like i pulled out the scales and weighed it up while ther doing me bandages pmsl fukin whore

mite be able to get lorazipam or sum df118's


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den sambo wtf is it with you comin on ere an not even givin me a hello in my thread you tart? lmao....................hows it goin old boy? you on the voddy tonight, im not out tonight so gunna have a few in house, you fancy gettin ya gloves on for some banter then??? lol


alrite geezer, your thread is all serious n information etc lol i gotta stop winding people up in there threads is rude n bit out of order i suppose (aint had a drink yet lol)

ive actually cut down abit on the vod well 2 half bots in 5days lol gotta start somewhere hay.

changed over to coco today oldboy and canna too, planning on using ripen as the flush tho aint been that impressed with the flavour from coco grows that ive tried when comparing it to me organics but just carnt compete with the yields compared to coco.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well im disabled (not that bad yet) got scholiosis (curvature of the spin) not accidental or anything but coz im like 6ft 7 and thats how it is!
> so been on every diffrrent meds u can think of,used to be prescribed 120 mg of diazipam a day but they dont give them out anymore wankers! but if i was a elderly fucker id get em they dont see me as disbaled 30 yr old with rackies n trainers they see me as a chav prolly not fuckin handicapped!
> anyways yeh stopped these injections after 6 months for some old svts in my leg and almost instantly my leg blew up to the size of BOTH my pals legs and ulcers started to appear if u look bak u will c some pics iposted incase heres a link coz it loos nasty http://img4up.com/up2/66751015047932021076.jpg
> lol fand fuckin painful anyways the long and short is they wont come out now coz of the nurse saying i did a drug deal in front of her lmao wtf yeh like i pulled out the scales and weighed it up while ther doing me bandages pmsl fukin whore
> ...


fucking el geezer that leg looks painfull!

120mg of diazipam a day is alot to be prescribed, i was hooked on benzos for years use to order them from the net by the 1000s fucking hard to give that shit up ya have to come off em gently cause can cause fits.

why ja weigh it up infront of the nurse? 

lorazepam n df118s both would be very intrested in m8 if ya can get em.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el geezer that leg looks painfull!
> 
> 120mg of diazipam a day is alot to be prescribed, i was hooked on benzos for years use to order them from the net by the 1000s fucking hard to give that shit up ya have to come off em gently cause can cause fits.
> 
> ...


LOL thats the point I DIDENT do anything in front of the nurse i never had anything here its coz 4 poele came to the house 1 was me lodger 1 was me best mate 1 wasa apl to see how i was and 1 was a council man at first they said she had suspicions then when i caused a stink she said she SAW me and is reprting me to the police (soi she dont have to come) its fuckin bollox mate!

il make a phone call tonite see hwat i can get ya pal 

TTT u still need that usb lead? im endevouring to get it all togteher to post but cant walk much atm are post offcies open saturday?

just orderd these 


*Product**Code**Quantity**Price*Nirvana Seeds Aurora Indica Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
NIRQ72/NSFEM023£137.97FREE SEED T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE SEED Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice Feminized
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE SEED Eva Seeds Veneno (poison) Feminized
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE SEED G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE SEED Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#4 G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#5 G13 Labs Auto AK Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#3 G13 Labs Sour AK Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE SEED Dinafem Seeds OG Kush
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Moby Dick
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Critical + AUTOMATIC
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE SEED World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
Free Seed1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]  
  



Subtotal:£137.97 Discount Coupon
-£0.00  Total Tax:£0.00  Shipping:£4.50  *Grand Total:**£142.47*
 


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite geezer, your thread is all serious n information etc lol i gotta stop winding people up in there threads is rude n bit out of order i suppose (aint had a drink yet lol)
> 
> ive actually cut down abit on the vod well 2 half bots in 5days lol gotta start somewhere hay.
> 
> changed over to coco today oldboy and canna too, planning on using ripen as the flush tho aint been that impressed with the flavour from coco grows that ive tried when comparing it to me organics but just carnt compete with the yields compared to coco.


Fuckin hell 2 bottles in 5 days well done mate im proud of ya lol......i was only fuckin about we me thread i seen the like you gave lol made my day lol!
You wont be disapointed with the cana coco mate, its shit hot, any help you need mate just ask, ive been thinkin about gettin some ripen myself mate since you said it was good, all ive been usin all my grows to flush is the sucanat shit i got from morrisons for a quid lol dont even no if the shit works no other fucker users either. was skint at the time fuckin tight arse. lol
an my livers was nice, but ive had better tastin loads of times so im thinkin it must be somethin im doin or the coco.............was you havin a dig at my lemon then nob sack?? lmao
where you get that ripen from bruv??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> LOL thats the point I DIDENT do anything in front of the nurse i never had anything here its coz 4 poele came to the house 1 was me lodger 1 was me best mate 1 wasa apl to see how i was and 1 was a council man at first they said she had suspicions then when i caused a stink she said she SAW me and is reprting me to the police (soi she dont have to come) its fuckin bollox mate!
> 
> il make a phone call tonite see hwat i can get ya pal
> 
> ...


Nice selection of freebies there mate, but how come you ordered 3 10 packs? you doin a forest next?? lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice selection of freebies there mate, but how come you ordered 3 10 packs? you doin a forest next?? lol


yeh were doing this oe then doubling up to 80 per grow not here obviously!lol its a cash crop and the freebies are for US no1 else not for sale nofink OBV therl be summet for the riu guys but thats about it 

TTT hope ur good at pass the parcel u'll need to be to get into this!lmao

_*I WOULD PM YOU BUT UR INBOX IS FUL TTT YA GLOYT EMPTY IT LMAO*_


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell 2 bottles in 5 days well done mate im proud of ya lol......i was only fuckin about we me thread i seen the like you gave lol made my day lol!
> You wont be disapointed with the cana coco mate, its shit hot, any help you need mate just ask, ive been thinkin about gettin some ripen myself mate since you said it was good, all ive been usin all my grows to flush is the sucanat shit i got from morrisons for a quid lol dont even no if the shit works no other fucker users either. was skint at the time fuckin tight arse. lol
> an my livers was nice, but ive had better tastin loads of times so im thinkin it must be somethin im doin or the coco.............was you havin a dig at my lemon then nob sack?? lmao
> where you get that ripen from bruv??


lmao no nob-sack i wasnt although i will say honestly it didnt taste as half as nice as mine grown in organics but i never got no 4oz from a 9day veg either, im more than happy to give up some flavour for the yields and am hoping the ripen will make alot of difference, some like it some dont but i can 100% say it makes the final product taste better.

ripen is from GH its sold everywhere m8 and is cheap too, where do u get your calmag from?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao no nob-sack i wasnt although i will say honestly it didnt taste as half as nice as mine grown in organics but i never got no 4oz from a 9day veg either, im more than happy to give up some flavour for the yields and am hoping the ripen will make alot of difference, some like it some dont but i can 100% say it makes the final product taste better.
> 
> ripen is from GH its sold everywhere m8 and is cheap too, where do u get your calmag from?


You no the score mate it was better tastin earlier an that was quick dried so i must have fucked it some how  , im gunna order some ripen them mate to finish this grow off, any tips with the stuff??

You can get it from loads of places mate but you need to search Grotek calmax, i think its about a tenner, ebay i got mine off i think mate id get some but see how you go you might not need it mate all depends on your water.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

So what canna nutes you got an which coco did you go for geeze??


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> So what canna nutes you got an which coco did you go for geeze??


bit skint at the mo so just got some a+b and rhiztonic am gonna use it all tho m8 the boost n cannazym but they just little clones so didnt fink i needed anythin else yet? using the canna coco too.

the ripen ive only used with soil pukka but it can be used in anything hydro,coco etc im abit unsure tho meself with the coco cause it advise you ripen then next feed plain water, next ripen etc but i didnt think ya spose to give coco plain water?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

im pretty shore i got hard-water here will i need it ja reckon?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bit skint at the mo so just got some a+b and rhiztonic am gonna use it all tho m8 the boost n cannazym but they just little clones so didnt fink i needed anythin else yet? using the canna coco too.
> 
> the ripen ive only used with soil pukka but it can be used in anything hydro,coco etc im abit unsure tho meself with the coco cause it advise you ripen then next feed plain water, next ripen etc but i didnt think ya spose to give coco plain water?


Your sound with them 2 to start with mate, what you growin seed or cuts?...i started usin the calmax after a week now with my cuts keeps them green with seeds, about the start of week 4. You already got some pk13/14 ant you mate??. id recomend foliar feedin with the boost mate goes a lot further an seems to work good my girls are gettin frosty allready plus its fuckin pricey mate,...did you go for the standed canna coco or the pro mate?

Ill look into mate with the ripen in coco see what i can find GH should have some info on it, cos your right plain water aint good in canna coco but if its only for a week or so dont really matter mate, it fucks your ph buffers up an can kill your micro life, but if your about to chop then dont matter an if your not re-usin ya coco then let the little fuckers die lol



newuserlol said:


> im pretty shore i got hard-water here will i need it ja reckon?


You probly will mate most do in coco, but id still wait an see if you get probs then if you do just add a little an see how ya go, thats what i did with the g13 not intensional tho lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im pretty shore i got hard-water here will i need it ja reckon?


We got hard water around here, well i wouldn't fuck with it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2012)

they are cuts pukka all pyscho n exo, dunno what coco it is m8 its called canna coco plus??? didnt no there was 2 types what the difference?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they are cuts pukka all pyscho n exo, dunno what coco it is m8 its called canna coco plus??? didnt no there was 2 types what the difference?


Yeah you got same as me then mate they do just standed canna coco, then they do the canna coco proffesional plus the stuff is buffed better an prepared better an is presoaked so you can pot up an not have to water straight away mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Deleted a couple.

Looking at a just taken picture of my plant, i can tell you quite positively that it's fucking stupid 




The BSB/Casey pulled the same yellow stunt on me lat grow so upped her feed and added pk 13/14 and it seemed to stop that, might be worth keeping an eye out for with the BSB black rose seeds.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Deleted a couple.
> 
> Looking at a just taken picture of my plant, i can tell you quite positively that it's fucking stupid
> 
> ...


Fuckin hell ttt buds look mint mate but she needs a hair cut, watch out for mold in there it looks packed down below mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Aye, that's the plan for tomorrow, i've been holding off on it, one of those tasks where you just don't know how to proveed, too many leaves, tooo many leaves. The roots have grown enough to rip the net pot apart.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

ttt you no the black rose you used in your crossers whos is it?, did you buy it seed? or is it HC creation mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, that's the plan for tomorrow, i've been holding off on it, one of those tasks where you just don't know how to proveed, too many leaves, tooo many leaves. The roots have grown enough to rip the net pot apart.


Good luck mate gunna take a while lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ttt you no the black rose you used in your crossers whos is it?, did you buy it seed? or is it HC creation mate?


It's Heaths Black Rose which HC then bred out.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

what do you lot do when it gets all bushy by the stem like that? do you leave the fan leaves & just butcher random leaves off the branches to clear it out? 
I got a bit of rot on one of the plants on my last (and first) grow, probs cos I didnt trim much out. My current girls are 3 weeks into flower & bushing out big style.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 6, 2012)

great plant that ttt...


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Deleted a couple.
> 
> Looking at a just taken picture of my plant, i can tell you quite positively that it's fucking stupid
> 
> ...


bottom pic and bottom right bud can u see the intense green leafs curling down? the little leafs half way down the bud? wot causes that? i had that on my larger plant last round.
nice buds on that tho. looks tasty as feck


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> what do you lot do when it gets all bushy by the stem like that? do you leave the fan leaves & just butcher random leaves off the branches to clear it out?
> I got a bit of rot on one of the plants on my last (and first) grow, probs cos I didnt trim much out. My current girls are 3 weeks into flower & bushing out big style.


did u go with th scrog in end? if so cut all fan leafs below screen. 
if not scrog i wouldnt trim anything that is getting good light and healthy. anything half dead goes with me. depends if u need space and your way growing really. 
did u pick ya seeds in end?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> what do you lot do when it gets all bushy by the stem like that? do you leave the fan leaves & just butcher random leaves off the branches to clear it out?
> I got a bit of rot on one of the plants on my last (and first) grow, probs cos I didnt trim much out. My current girls are 3 weeks into flower & bushing out big style.


You just want to make sure air can pass through mate, if they get that dense like ttt's your gunna struggle an mold might come. just start at the bottom an trim all leafs, an then any bud sides on the colas that are tiny an gunna end up popcorn style or leave them on an make hash with them its up to you.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright lads , hows it going ?? 
Im using Canna A + B with my waterfarm this grow pukka mate , seems to be going ok , using canna boost and hesi pk13/14 aswell AND to finish iv got some GH Ripen  

Sambo when we spoke on fone last you said you used ripen for last 2 weeks with your SLH , did you give it JUST ripen or did you give it some nutes aswell ?? ive seen people do both but just wanted your advice ...

Scrogs looking good TT but man if thats how you like your ladies .... Large n untrimmed ... PMSL


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> bottom pic and bottom right bud can u see the intense green leafs curling down? the little leafs half way down the bud? wot causes that? i had that on my larger plant last round.
> nice buds on that tho. looks tasty as feck


Don't know don't care  Unless it's something large scale like the heavy yellowing in the middle of the plant, then i just ignore it, my yields have never given me reason to worry about a little curling or drooping. And any pale yellowing and drooping i can generally just peg down to me being a lazy bastard and letting the reservoir run dry. I don't keep it topped up and checked every day, i fill it once and ignore it for a week 

People make growing out to be way more complicated than it needs to be. They'll always come abck with some comment on "oh, well i want grow DECENT bud" or silly little things like that, well i'e never had anything but pretty high praise from people who've smoked my stuff so why fret  Hell, i even had a group of about 15 people trying to convince me that the exo was laced, i arrived around 8pm with bbq food and passed around a joint while i unpacked all the meat and fish from the poly boxes, didn't see any of em again till late morning. They won't even smoke with me any more. My flatmate won't even smoke with me any more


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you ever decide what u were goin to call ur exo x black rose ttt?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

It's not gonna be anything fancy i don't think. Cannabis advertising pisses me off to a degree, all these stupid stupid names that have nothing to do with the plant, otherwise i would just call it black hole, but it's so gimmicky and commercial. I love the names of the old school strains which were just based on their origins and appearance etc, Panama Red for instance. Thai stick. Not Cheese quake or Space Queen etc  

Fuck it, i made this strain, so maybe i'll name it as something relevant to where i live or something like that  Or simply big floppy donkey dick. Or maybe something politically controversial  maybe 9/11 "why's it called that" "cus it'll knock you to the ground "

I worry myself at times, i'm becoming one pessimistic motherfucker in my old age


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuck sake ttt ur 6 yrs ma junior n ur talking about old age lol. I think u should u go with what you fell suits it,probably one of the first that came into ur head


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha, i'm 5 years past my sell by date.

Now though, you have me wanting to breed something with a blue colour to it for a name i have in mind  Haha, breeding to fulfil a name, seems the wrong way to be doing it but hey ho


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol if only a had the room for that kinda thing. My limits a bit of percy n a few quid tae get by... Defo once av finished ma cotton candy goin to be doin some exo x rose,thats y i was interested in the name lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Call it whatever you like for now i say  you guys are the ones who're kind enough to try growing all these things out for me, i've not popped a single one of my creations and won't for a long long time by the look of things. As i say, i'd quite like to name it based on it's "origin" and maybe a characteristic be it smell taste or look, not because some dude made a film that you plan to capitalise off. These seeds ent for sale so who cares how hip and hop the name might be 

As harsh as it might be i'm rather entertained by the notion of calling it 9/11, knocks your ass back to ground zero, do not pass go, do not collect £200, you just got fucked up motherfucker.  But as i say, i like the idea of the name having something to do with the plant


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Call it whatever you like for now i say  you guys are the ones who're kind enough to try growing all these things out for me, i've not popped a single one of my creations and won't for a long long time by the look of things. As i say, i'd quite like to name it based on it's "origin" and maybe a characteristic be it smell taste or look, not because some dude made a film that you plan to capitalise off. These seeds ent for sale so who cares how hip and hop the name might be
> 
> As harsh as it might be i'm rather entertained by the notion of calling it 9/11, knocks your ass back to ground zero, do not pass go, do not collect £200, you just got fucked up motherfucker.  But as i say, i like the idea of the name having something to do with the plant


9/11 is a wicked name +1 vote


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Al second that m8 was a sort of mass leaving anyways. No offence or malice intented beansly


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> did u go with th scrog in end? if so cut all fan leafs below screen.
> if not scrog i wouldnt trim anything that is getting good light and healthy. anything half dead goes with me. depends if u need space and your way growing really.
> did u pick ya seeds in end?


No I didnt scrog this time mate, it was too late really before I realised how good it is. I still dont really get how the side branches grow long enough to stretch out, be fed thru a grid & be the same height as the main cola. I'll try & get me 'ead round it some day lol.
Yeah I went with pukkas recommendation of barneys G13 haze, plus all the free seeds UKRG listed earlier 



PUKKA BUD said:


> You just want to make sure air can pass through mate, if they get that dense like ttt's your gunna struggle an mold might come. just start at the bottom an trim all leafs, an then any bud sides on the colas that are tiny an gunna end up popcorn style or leave them on an make hash with them its up to you.


Cheers, I know I gotta get busy with the blades but Im just scared of fucking it up. tempted to take off most of the lower stuff & just leave the branch end buds


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Al second that m8 was a sort of mass leaving anyways. No offence or malice intented beansly


beansly is mexican , so fuck him lmao !


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> beansly is mexican , so fuck him lmao !


Haha is he,a thought he was one of those yankee doodles,speaks very good engliah for a mexican lmao


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the free seeds in the attitude promo is a Critical + Auto.
Automatics are 12/12 from seed aren't they? I hope thats as easy as it sounds as I cant deal with reading all 500+ pages of dels thread lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> One of the free seeds in the attitude promo is a Critical + Auto.
> Automatics are 12/12 from seed aren't they? I hope thats as easy as it sounds as I cant deal with reading all 500+ pages of dels thread lol


ive heard autos are menna be on 20-4 and i was just saying to robbie on msn im gunna do that critical auto y does it say + auto? the rest just say auto dunno
when did u order yours gif? il get mine in grow box soon as in coco we can compare results


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Call it whatever you like for now i say  you guys are the ones who're kind enough to try growing all these things out for me, i've not popped a single one of my creations and won't for a long long time by the look of things. As i say, i'd quite like to name it based on it's "origin" and maybe a characteristic be it smell taste or look, not because some dude made a film that you plan to capitalise off. These seeds ent for sale so who cares how hip and hop the name might be
> 
> As harsh as it might be i'm rather entertained by the notion of calling it 9/11, knocks your ass back to ground zero, do not pass go, do not collect £200, you just got fucked up motherfucker.  But as i say, i like the idea of the name having something to do with the plant


Tsunami Would sound cool .... hits you like a wave of destruction


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

18/6 or 24/0 for auto's, you won't do well with 12/12, hence why i've never opted to grow out my auto freebies from attitude.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

ffs now gotta undo ures ttt forgot ur usb lead lol fukin hate wrapping shit let alone doing it so it dont stink!lmao


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ive heard autos are menna be on 20-4 and i was just saying to robbie on msn im gunna do that critical auto y does it say + auto? the rest just say auto dunno
> when did u order yours gif? il get mine in grow box soon as in coco we can compare results




Ah shit, yep your right. 24/0, I would have double checked that obviously lol. I think the + is part of the strain, as in: 'Critical +'. I think its something crossed with critical mass (or big bud.)
I ordered mine early doors as last time they came the next day & I had to sign for my 'gift'. I wanted to give myself a good chance of them arriving sat morn as Im at work in the week.
Mine will be done in soil with my LED 





tip top toker said:


> 18/6 or 24/0 for auto's, you won't do well with 12/12, hence why i've never opted to grow out my auto freebies from attitude.



lol, yeah I know... who feels like a dick head? lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Ah shit, yep your right. 24/0, I would have double checked that obviously lol. I think the + is part of the strain, as in: 'Critical +'. I think its something crossed with critical mass (or big bud.)
> I ordered mine early doors as last time they came the next day & I had to sign for my 'gift'. I wanted to give myself a good chance of them arriving sat morn as Im at work in the week.
> Mine will be done in soil with my LED
> 
> ...


so ur doing that critical + what are you doing for ur cash crop?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

I only rock a little tent so can only grow my own percy. Believe me just growing my own & not buying it is enough of a cash generator for now.
I dont think I'll grow that one till last either, some of the other strains sound well nice and I wanted to try OG kush anyway


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I only rock a little tent so can only grow my own percy. Believe me just growing my own & not buying it is enough of a cash generator for now.


are the autos really worth it tho? i mean lights on 18-6 or 24-0 thats gunna be a killer on the lekki key metre! lol
wouldnt u be better doing the fem juicy one or summet?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

'delicious seeds, fruity chronic juice' how can that NOT be nice weed!?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> 'delicious seeds, fruity chronic juice' how can that NOT be nice weed!?


yeh thats the one! id rather do that than a auto sounds well scrummy


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I only rock a little tent so can only grow my own percy. Believe me just growing my own & not buying it is enough of a cash generator for now.
> I dont think I'll grow that one till last either, some of the other strains sound well nice and I wanted to try OG kush anyway


I'm the same generally. Once i started growing, i added over £300 a month to my living budget, that much extra cash, i had no need to consider upping the scale of things  When you have a budget laid out, and suddenly you have £300 a month on top of what you had planned, thing are good  although since i was made redundant an had to find a different job that notion evaporated and i occasionally find myself having to sell the odd quater here and there to make ends meet.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm the same generally. Once i started growing, i added over £300 a month to my living budget, that much extra cash, i had no need to consider upping the scale of things  When you have a budget laid out, and suddenly you have £300 a month on top of what you had planned, thing are good  although since i was made redundant an had to find a different job that notion evaporated and i occasionally find myself having to sell the odd quater here and there to make ends meet.


yeh i think im just gunna do 1 at a time now
use my mates crop for the earner as it all goes thru me


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh thats the one! id rather do that than a auto sounds well scrummy


yeah sounds well nice. The power of marketing lol. 
I think I'll prob start with one of them & a G13 haze or 2.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> yeah sounds well nice. The power of marketing lol.
> I think I'll prob start with one of them & a G13 haze or 2.


yeh im just gunna do one in my box i think il need a 250 dual spektrum cfl lol im not putting a hps in a small grow box! already coated in mylar so alls good a 250 dual spektrum cfl with the mylar ect will be enough wont it? 1 plants small box?

box is maybe 3 foot tall 1.5 foot wide and 1.5 foot deep thats on its end obviously


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm the same generally. Once i started growing, i added over £300 a month to my living budget, that much extra cash, i had no need to consider upping the scale of things  When you have a budget laid out, and suddenly you have £300 a month on top of what you had planned, thing are good


EXACTLY the situation, I went mental in the months after my first grow, buying hugo boss suits & shit with all the spare cash I had lol.
...I think I've always been too stoned to fully comprehended how much I spend on it!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

I just went nuts and bought lobsters, crab, fresh shrimp, sea bass, fillet steaks  One of the only reasons i would like to be rich would be o i could buy any foodstuff i set eyes on  I remember one christmas at work i got given £100 bonus that i had no real use for, so i bought and cooked the biggest lobster we had in the tank and took it to the pub with me to nibble on during the work do  I woke up the next day at home in bed with no recollection but the empty shell on the floor


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> EXACTLY the situation, I went mental in the months after my first grow, buying hugo boss suits & shit with all the spare cash I had lol.
> ...I think I've always been too stoned to fully comprehended how much I spend on it!


Haha griffta its there to be spent pal fuck the banks pal its better wen its burn t a hole in your pocket fella lol
how is all on this pissed up friday? Did i hear pukka and sambo on about gettin the gloves on lmfao?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> how is all on this pissed up friday?


depressed and in pain bruv!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just went nuts and bought lobsters, crab, fresh shrimp, sea bass, fillet steaks  One of the only reasons i would like to be rich would be o i could buy any foodstuff i set eyes on  I remember one christmas at work i got given £100 bonus that i had no real use for, so i bought and cooked the biggest lobster we had in the tank and took it to the pub with me to nibble on during the work do  I woke up the next day at home in bed with no recollection but the empty shell on the floor


Fuck me ttt i tell ya pal if u ever went and sin sum cunt about your head mate im sure they would need to sit and talk with sum cunt 2 lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Alright lads , hows it going ??
> Im using Canna A + B with my waterfarm this grow pukka mate , seems to be going ok , using canna boost and hesi pk13/14 aswell AND to finish iv got some GH Ripen


Sound robby lad hows you?
seems to be goin ok?? looked fuckin shit hot last time i seen it mate!



Griffta said:


> Cheers, I know I gotta get busy with the blades but Im just scared of fucking it up. tempted to take off most of the lower stuff & just leave the branch end buds


no worries mate, just try an see how you go thats the best way!



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha griffta its there to be spent pal fuck the banks pal its better wen its burn t a hole in your pocket fella lol
> how is all on this pissed up friday? Did i hear pukka and sambo on about gettin the gloves on lmfao?


Yeh you did................ding ding round 1 lmao!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha, i don't doubt, i consider it doing em a favour by not eeing them 

I'm sat here watching monsters inc, my flat mate tried to drink out a bunch of welsh and scots, he's pissed right up, his gf has popped oer, stone sober, he's currently sat around trying to amuse her by blowing farts into his armpit. He's 27.

Maybe if people around me were a bit more normal it would rub off on me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> depressed and in pain bruv!


Fuck the pain lad im sure i would nt put up with it id throw meself off the nearest bridge lmfao seriously tho i think theres somethin wrong with me i have nt felt physical pain for years haha i ve half a wisdom tooth and av done for a few years and tbf rotten to fuck but it does nt hurt haha now every 1 i know says zhey went hospital to have em out but im sure if i could id pull the cunt out i would but its like a razor and just breaks up into little pieces wen i tug at it to much lol!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

rite guys i gtg im fucked time for me nitrazipam i think fukin sik of this pain its just NONE stop and pissing me off good and propper

TTT,robbie thatell hopefully be in post tomozif i get up in time if not will be 1st thing monday


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound robby lad hows you?
> seems to be goin ok?? looked fuckin shit hot last time i seen it mate!
> 
> 
> ...


Mad cunt its no fun without samb lmfao !! u upset him again i suppose!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Im using Canna A + B with my waterfarm this grow pukka mate


You usin the aqua or coco mate??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You usin the aqua or coco mate??



coco workes in hyrdo too gotta love the little measurer on top


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mad cunt its no fun without samb lmfao !! u upset him again i suppose!!


He just did a runner mate, think it was all that talk with him an UKRG about prescription drugs was makin him rattle lmao!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> He just did a runner mate, think it was all that talk with him an UKRG abou t prescription drugs was makin him rattle lmao!!


pmsl LOL LOL


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha mate we know all about u and samb proper hard core junkies lol did u hear him actin up sayin na ukrg they am to strong lmfao i bet he was thinkin shit id cain em and probley o.d the saft old cunt!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> coco workes in hyrdo too gotta love the little measurer on top


Canna say tho, dont use the coco a&b in a recurclatin system cos you will get deffs!....guess there just full of shit so you buy there aqua range lol
yeh wonder why other companies dont copy, right handy init


----------



## UKHG (Jan 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha mate we know all about u and samb proper hard core junkies lol did u hear him actin up sayin na ukrg they am to strong lmfao i bet he was thinkin shit id cain em and probley o.d the saft old cunt!!


lol im not hardocre anymore i dont even drink mate just smoke thats it! the pills ive been getting for yrs for me twisted spine and they seem to be taking the pain away from me foot so alls good but taking em as regular as i am im gunna have to detox of them  never mind the benzo's im taking every night

yeh to strong lmao i take 8x 200mg a day then 3x 10mg nitrazipam (moggies) at night


anyways lads going to bed i dread it coz i know how much pain il be in when i wake up for about 30-40 mins til the bloods pumping round me foot its almost like i gotta wait for it to force the veins open


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol im not hardocre anymore i dont even drink mate just smoke thats it! the pills ive been getting for yrs for me twisted spine and they seem to be taking the pain away from me foot so alls good but taking em as regular as i am im gunna have to detox of them  never mind the benzo's im taking every night
> 
> yeh to strong lmao i take 8x 200mg a day then 3x 10mg nitrazipam (moggies) at night
> 
> ...


yeh yeh i ve heard it all pal lol u and samb love it pal tell the truth you ll be tellin me next the doctor gave u viagra to sort ya stiff neck out after takin all the sleepin tablets lmfao!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You usin the aqua or coco mate??


aqua mate .


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/484777-iran-kick-off-looking-iminant-10.html#post6886813

ahahahaha  there are few things better on the internet than pissing off a bunch of american patriots  Apparently suicide bombing is gutless but sending a drone to kill an innocent family is the stuff of warriors  ill as i might be that is making my evening  they really relaly don't like the idea that the world doesn't like them


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

U can use the full ghe range in soil,hydro & coco,helped me big time wae costs (fuckin goverment lol)


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

bbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> bbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


Haha bill ya big waaaaashooooot lightweight cunt fucker. Am 3 dragon soups n fuck knows how much chronic n Your away tae bed?? Hahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

no bed yet............might wet the bed....thats another story!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well if ur no away tae bed y u away home??? Plenty a booze n weed n shit a dick!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

Just smashed a bottle of wine off my teeth........nice


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just smashed a bottle of wine off my teeth........nice


I convinced myself that i could handle a pizza. I took one bight out of the crust and it shredded the roof of my mouth. Won't stop bleeding. 

I'm rather intrigued as to how you pulled that off. even if you'd mistaken it as a cock you're not meant to chew them.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;z5tZMDBXTRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5tZMDBXTRQ[/video]


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahaha ttt dnt tease bill wae cock lol... He loves it.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha billy lad could nt wait to get it down u ay lad lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yum yum yum cum.guzzlin slut he is lol.

Hows it goin cheddz never really spoke much,happy new yr bro,happy growin lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF billy? you oright? thought you were the normal one of the pair. Sounds more like a stunt your mate dura would try.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

fuck yeah uk ers. you guys are awesome . representing your country like you do . you guys are the best. 
maybe us americans can learn from you and spread the love like you do. 
peace
from the usa


----------



## Griffta (Jan 7, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I ordered mine early doors as last time they came the next day & I had to sign for my 'gift'. I wanted to give myself a good chance of them arriving sat morn as Im at work in the week.


 I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuck yeah uk ers. you guys are awesome . representing your country like you do . you guys are the best.
> maybe us americans can learn from you and spread the love like you do.
> peace
> from the usa



a yank on the uk t hread!"!!!!! hmmmmmm

hey grif did ya get your souveniers this morning?

TTT robbie was in too much pain to get to post office this morning b4 12 but its all packaged up ready so will be in post monday first class so u will recieve tuesday.....sorry pal but fuk im hurting atm

and im so fukin depressed im now 99% sure my so called pals had me over i sed to him before anything over 500 im happy he brings 3 and a q just over 500 worth so fukin bummed out
y did he do all the trimming? i would have known staright away if hed just brought the plants bak dried wouldnt i ffs depressed iaint the word harldey any smoke for me coz gotta be sold for the little ens birthday in feb


----------



## Griffta (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah I did fella, wish they grew as quick as they arrive in the post!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

Griffta said:


> yeah I did fella, wish they grew as quick as they arrive in the post!


pmsl so whats ur choice then? what u growin?...................souvenier purposes only mind


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

No rush whatsoever fella. Sorry to hear your grief. I'm 23, my older brother is 26(?) and we still have a £40 cap on christmas and birthday presents, we still have an enjoyable day. Kids do not need smartphones or playstations for their birthday. Keep the three ounces, sell the quater and buy him a scaletrix or soemthing  http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9363504/Trail/searchtext%3ESCALETRIX.htm


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

lol shes only 2 yrs old! its her second brithday lmao and she wants anew carpet and underlay fro the loung since council came fitted new tile floor as the old one had asbestos innit they ripped all our underlay to bit coz it was glued down!
im just gunna get me box going stash it sumwer in the shed mayeb!lol
need to oder 250 cfl first tho grr


----------



## Griffta (Jan 7, 2012)

Prob the G13. ive gotta finish my cataract kush first, they've still got 6 weeks to go.
what about you? the fruity juice burst kush or whatever it was? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 7, 2012)

how do ukers.
wot is a good light tight wood to use if building a grow area?. was gun use a large wardrobe but the wood lights up like a x mas tree. to thin i guess.want a wood that wont stretch to much in dif heats also so it stays light tight n want it look like a legal normal area. tents to obvious.
needing a good filler too think and need figure a way make the intake lighttight.and build a doorway in it. oh the joys a job for ths month i feel get sorted early doors


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

Just insulate the inside with a lightproof material. This will then tick off the need for painting it or buying reflective materials etc.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 7, 2012)

i wud but i have a light distance issue to. need light bout 30 inchs off early veg n flowering and wardrobe to close to call and no give. if build a wardrobe thing then i have the height to the ceiling or roof and alot more space. all hasle. ionly have 85cm deep and 95 cm wide a space too play with to. any ways i can sound proof it too? dont want it ghetto with egg boxes stuck to it as gotta look legit


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 7, 2012)

Either buy a silenced fan (expensive) or build a muffler box to contain the fan



mad dog bark said:


> i wud but i have a light distance issue to. need light bout 30 inchs off early veg n flowering and wardrobe to close to call and no give. if build a wardrobe thing then i have the height to the ceiling or roof and alot more space. all hasle. ionly have 85cm deep and 95 cm wide a space too play with to. any ways i can sound proof it too? dont want it ghetto with egg boxes stuck to it as gotta look legit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yum yum yum cum.guzzlin slut he is lol.
> 
> Hows it goin cheddz never really spoke much,happy new yr bro,happy growin lol


Same to u fella not really on here much lately pal after next week im gonna av plenty of time on my hands infact 6 days lol finished the 30x exo at pals and just waitin to hear wot we got either way ill be lookin at 60 oz from his split between the 2 of us and friday ill be choppin my own 30x which should pull me 70 to 80 oz so i can afford to take a wee break haha thinkin barbados for my first holiday this year!! any1 been?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats chedder well deserved mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

Total black out is shit hot and easy to staple mdb look it it up its a must if covering sheds with no light leaks believe i ve been growin in a shed for the last R years with multiple 600hps s and neva got a leak yet!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 7, 2012)

Just saw this thread and thot wow!!! In N.Ireland u can pay around £10 a gr, some folk are lookin 50quid for 3g, it's a fuckin joke


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Congrats chedder well deserved mate


Tbf kev my pal done most of it at his house as he is good enough to trust just needed lookin at now and then but hey i get half for supplyin equip food tents plants and his lekki so he had to earn it hisself!! 
This 1 to myself tho has been fuckin hard work fella i can see why now i gave up doin multiple ops all over the gaff its just to dam time killin with the work and shit so ill be glad wen i get them down and money is on the table !! The misses said fuck it so ill be takin the kids outta school and more than likelly end up in the carribean for a few weeks


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont blame ya mate fair play bring me back a prezzie lol..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha the misses just said we ll take the kids on 1of them centre parks lmfao i told her you take kids and ill fuck off on my own lol fuckin weather is not very good for britain atm to go places like that surely already goin devon cliffs in summer with the inlaws thats more than enough site seein in this country lol!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

None of that carribean and usa lol...disneyland for kids and missus las vegas and showgirls for you lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha u no the 1 bru pineacolade on the beach and shit i intend to av boils on my arse b4 i get back !


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

Make sure u dont get pinched by crabs lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

I would nt give a fuck as long as they are tropical crabs not wot u get in blackpool lmfao!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

in blackpool u get a added bonus of dirty nappys floating in the sea lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do ukers.
> wot is a good light tight wood to use if building a grow area?. was gun use a large wardrobe but the wood lights up like a x mas tree. to thin i guess.want a wood that wont stretch to much in dif heats also so it stays light tight n want it look like a legal normal area. tents to obvious.
> needing a good filler too think and need figure a way make the intake lighttight.and build a doorway in it. oh the joys a job for ths month i feel get sorted early doors


MDF is sound mate for grow rooms thats what i used for my wall an door in my room, it comes in all different thicknesses its easy to cut its strong, light proof an all you need to do is paint the inside matt white. for sound you can get sound block plasterboard its pretty pricey an i dont no if you can get single sheets but it works wonders you can get everythin in your grow coupboard with no sound escapin atall an that just paints aswell. hope this helps good luck mate!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

i ripped a xl big budgrow tent apart for my mylar fukin ghuge pieces


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> MDF is sound mate for grow rooms thats what i used for my wall an door in my room, it comes in all different thicknesses its easy to cut its strong, light proof an all you need to do is paint the inside matt white. for sound you can get sound block plasterboard its pretty pricey an i dont no if you can get single sheets but it works wonders you can get everythin in your grow coupboard with no sound escapin atall an that just paints aswell. hope this helps good luck mate!


good man good thinking. i like it . i will look into it during the week thanks dude
price no issue if its as good as usay. after all if built right will last a good ten year odd, money well spent if ask me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

A little bit ebtter  couldn't be arsed to do anything mroe than i have  Really liking the colour thouhg. Found a couple of seeds so far, which was to be expected considering as i cuoldn't be bothered to wipe down the grow room or owt after spluffing the black rose inside.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

Ul;l get a serious amount of that mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2012)

tipsy you are so fuckin creative. i was thinking about doing a side pot grow kinda like that too. vertical pot growing kicks ass mate.
very nice gardening, there must be at least a pound hidding in that forest.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Ul;l get a serious amount of that mate


I have doubts, naturally, but at the same tie, i watched weed wars, dude walks in with a couple of mason jars and apparently he's a pound. I've never weighed harvests other than by the simple rul of "that looks like an ounce to me" etc, so i don't really have much of a clue what i'm expecting. If i get 9 ounces off it though, that is my job done with regard to my needs, any more and it will simply serve to make life a bit easier while finding work in canada. That or it would pay for my tickets to get back to the UK should there be some form of RIU festivity 

All i do know is how depressing it is to buy an ounce and put it in your mason jar. Looks like diddly squat! 

Doc, i know that common sense would say hug the compliment close, but in reality, the whole thing was unintentional. It was busy scrogging and one day i looked in the veg tent and realised that if i straightened the net pot the canopy would be well past 45 degrees  I do try, but then i get stned and well, right now i'm watching big shrimpin!  texans have funny funny accents, fuck it, texans are funny plain and simple  If i get a pound i will have a smile the size of a medium sized umbrella.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 1979680
> 
> A little bit ebtter  couldn't be arsed to do anything mroe than i have  Really liking the colour thouhg. Found a couple of seeds so far, which was to be expected considering as i cuoldn't be bothered to wipe down the grow room or owt after spluffing the black rose inside.


That looks alot better mate, an yeah the colours are real nice, how longs left on it??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

hey question im really needing to get summet on the go but only like 1 im thinking ive got a 30litre pot maybe 40 and was gunna veg under a 250hps and then flower under the 600
just one plant in that size pot i should get a awsome yeild shouldnt i?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

My plant was vegged under a 125w cfl, you should indeed get a great yield  

Mine still has roughly 4 weeks to go pukka.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> My plant was vegged under a 125w cfl, you should indeed get a great yield
> 
> Mine still has roughly 4 weeks to go pukka.


ok then so what strain would u suggest out of the seeds u sent me as in yeild i really need to make some money after my so called pal had me over 

also can i do a auto like that 18-6 then 12-12 like a normal fem seed?


----------



## Airwave (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ok then so what strain would u suggest out of the seeds u sent me as in yeild i really need to make some money after my so called pal had me over


I got 5 1/2 oz of Cheese under a 250w in a DR60 and I didn't even scrog it. It was just a mother plant I put into flower.

1 plant under a 600w and a larger tent should get you plenty. Looking at a long veg time though. A couple of months at least.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I got 5 1/2 oz of Cheese under a 250w in a DR60 and I didn't even scrog it. It was just a mother plant I put into flower.
> 
> 1 plant under a 600w and a larger tent should get you plenty. Looking at a long veg time though. A couple of months at least.


ive got a walk in cupbooard mate 8ftx4ftx ceiling height its own light and power sockets already painted white and extractor in ceiling in the attick above is a panel of grow tent folded in half to stop the heat escaping
would a 250 hps use more than a 250 cfl? i just wanna try save as much on lekki on veg coz thats the killer i mean a 250 all the way thru wouldnt be as good?


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 7, 2012)

^ 250 hps dont use same as cfl


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 7, 2012)

250w is 250w.. provided the cfl is actual watts..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

I remember reading a thread a bit abck, i can't recall the specifics, but it was something long the lines of a 250w uses 170w of power or some such or other, i just recall that the claimed wattage of the bulb was not the same as the actual power consumption.

Here's a random gogoel result that kind of agrees that they use less than rated, seemingly based on their amp rating http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?2078-Envirolite-power-consumption

No scientific background to explain it myself, just laying it out as i read it


----------



## Airwave (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ive got a walk in cupbooard mate 8ftx4ftx ceiling height its own light and power sockets already painted white and extractor in ceiling in the attick above is a panel of grow tent folded in half to stop the heat escaping
> would a 250 hps use more than a 250 cfl? i just wanna try save as much on lekki on veg coz thats the killer i mean a 250 all the way thru wouldnt be as good?


I don't know if I'm honest. Never looked into the whole comparison thing between cfl and mh or hps.

I'd just go with the 250 hps. It's only a 250.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160w-Dual-Spectrum-CFL-hydroponics-grow-light-lamp-bulb-/280751233650?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415e13da72

would that do?

and wont qa cfl fit in the hps reflector? obviously not to the ballast but to the wall socket instead?


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jan 7, 2012)

There's virtually no diference between a 250 HPS and a 250 CFL, in terms of consumption. (the HPS ballast tends to suck a few more watts, but not enough to make a difference to costs).

Go with the HPS. You get much more light for your money.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 7, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 250w is 250w.. provided the cfl is actual watts..


i got an electic reader, 250w cfl dont use same as hps


----------



## Airwave (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160w-Dual-Spectrum-CFL-hydroponics-grow-light-lamp-bulb-/280751233650?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415e13da72
> 
> would that do?
> 
> and wont qa cfl fit in the hps reflector? obviously not to the ballast but to the wall socket instead?


In my opinion - cfls are only good for seedlings and young veg. Plants grow slow as fuck under cfls. You already need to veg for a long time as is.

A 250w hps and an extractor fan would only run you about £5 per week.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

Airwave said:


> In my opinion - cfls are only good for seedlings and young veg. Plants grow slow as fuck under cfls. You already need to veg for a long time as is.


yeh il sort it out then,
its a 45 litre post ive got so nrly a full sack of 50 litre coco is going in lmao hope its true the plants grows bigger the bigger the pot!
il veg under the 250 hps then flower under the 600

can i do autos the same way? veg the flower?


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jan 7, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> i got an electic reader, 250w cfl dont use same as hps


I have read somewhere that those plug-in readers are not very accurate when it comes to measuring HPS power, due to the way the lights work. I had it explained to me, but I was only half-listening lol. Something about "power factors" or something, i think.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh il sort it out then,
> its a 45 litre post ive got so nrly a full sack of 50 litre coco is going in lmao hope its true the plants grows bigger the bigger the pot!
> il veg under the 250 hps then flower under the 600
> 
> can i do autos the same way? veg the flower?


I don't know the first thing about autos.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

the only thing putting me off with the 250 is that it s a big white box with mirrored reflectors in with ballast built in with a vent for cooling so its rather heavey and i dont fancy hanging it on yo yo from pulgs in a platerboard ceiling il have to get upto the attick hang rope round a rafter 
cant belive im having to doo this im so fukin pissed off but if the worst happened 1 plant is fuk all int it


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 7, 2012)

Nocturn3 said:


> I have read somewhere that those plug-in readers are not very accurate when it comes to measuring HPS power, due to the way the lights work. I had it explained to me, but I was only half-listening lol. Something about "power factors" or something, i think.


possible, but ive been there the electric reader just back my point up


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 1979680
> 
> A little bit ebtter  couldn't be arsed to do anything mroe than i have  Really liking the colour thouhg. Found a couple of seeds so far, which was to be expected considering as i cuoldn't be bothered to wipe down the grow room or owt after spluffing the black rose inside.



How long u been vegging that thing for mate? And what Strain is it?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How long u been vegging that thing for mate? And what Strain is it?


LESS U KNOW THE LESS THE POLICE KNOW!!!! LMAO



joke


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How long u been vegging that thing for mate? And what Strain is it?


The grammar used would dictate that it is still vegging. That plant is heavily into flower 

It is black sour bubble crossed with casey jones. I've no real idea how long it was vegged for, i just let it go until the flowering cab was empty


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

Thing with the cfls or blue cfls like i use, the plants dont strech atall really i veg for like 4-5 weeks with my big plants and they only get to like 12-14" tall but have like maybe 10-12 sets of nodes which means 20-24 side colas which means more bud, veg under a hps for 4-5 weeks your gunna end up with a huge plant with probs the same amount side colas just more streched out which means everythin low down on the streched out plant doesnt get as much light an you end up with popcorn. with the cfls veg once you flip the plant streches out and you end up with a nice xmas shape plant with a nice main cola. thats what i noticed anyway when i vegged with my 600 hps last grow was my worst yield the plants got big that quick you have to flip if you ant got space, but you havent got enough colas to yield good.
the g13 i did got 8oz 5week veg in 11L standed pot, and the Blues cheeses 5 an a 6oz of them with a 4week veg in a 10L airpot usin blue cfls, 90W per plant


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG fuck the 30L pot mate your just gunna use shit loads of feed, get a 10L airpot for £3 an it will grow a plant just as big or bigger trust me, they work wicked with coco to mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> the only thing putting me off with the 250 is that it s a big white box with mirrored reflectors in with ballast built in with a vent for cooling so its rather heavey and i dont fancy hanging it on yo yo from pulgs in a platerboard ceiling il have to get upto the attick hang rope round a rafter
> cant belive im having to doo this im so fukin pissed off but if the worst happened 1 plant is fuk all int it


U can buy plugs in b&q for about 3 quid. U screw them into plaater thn screw ur hook in. They're really good and take diff weights


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U can buy plugs in b&q for about 3 quid. U screw them into plaater thn screw ur hook in. They're really good and take diff weights


yeh i got the plastic ones but unsure it is rather heavy also the ballast will be in my grow room i mite take it apart and adapt my currant refelctor to power from the 250 and then switch to the 600 ballast when ready

EDIT---just chewed up 5 nitrazipam so i may not make sence pretty soon!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

Teehee. Thi forum so frequently give me hours of endless amusement. I've just been hcatting with some fellow who thinks he ears more as a janitor than growing weed and the only reason people grow weed is because their criminal record won't get them a normal job. Tell that to cheddar and his 80 ounces and trip to the sunshine 

As much as we all hate em, imagine how dull the world would be without americans :


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Teehee. Thi forum so frequently give me hours of endless amusement. I've just been hcatting with some fellow who thinks he ears more as a janitor than growing weed and the only reason people grow weed is because their criminal record won't get them a normal job. Tell that to cheddar and his 80 ounces and trip to the sunshine
> 
> As much as we all hate em, imagine how dull the world would be without americans :


well im msorry but u really think i can get a job with firearms,drugs and supply and gbh ect ect so yeh growing is my only option

out of all thats my worst charge is opbtiaing pecuniry adavantive with decpetion ah aodn the theft by emplyeee charge


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well im msorry but u really think i can get a job with firearms,drugs and supply and gbh ect ect so yeh growing is my only option
> 
> out of all thats my worst charge is opbtiaing pecuniry adavantive with decpetion ah aodn the theft by emplyeee charge


I'm self employed, the people who contract me for catering work have no idea as to what my criminal record entails  

You're missing the point though. The fellow was insinuating that the vast majority of people who grow and sell cannabis aer doing it because it is their only option, not because it's damn easy money :d as i say, entertaining, damn, makes me want to go and up my criminal record just to limit me to growing weed


----------



## UKHG (Jan 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm self employed, the people who contract me for catering work have no idea as to what my criminal record entails
> 
> You're missing the point though. The fellow was insinuating that the vast majority of people who grow and sell cannabis aer doing it because it is their only option, not because it's damn easy money :d as i say, entertaining, damn, makes me want to go and up my criminal record just to limit me to growing weed


not ometion constant paranoia gunna strt a new one next week got no choide gunna veg with 25 hsp then flower with the 250 and 600 shoudl be afukin beats with a 23 month veg #



going to bed feel wobbly as a mofo love these pills !hopefull wont fall aslepp midway thru oohhlala lol

nite guys thanx for the advice and just remebr who ur daddy is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ME!

lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Teehee. Thi forum so frequently give me hours of endless amusement. I've just been hcatting with some fellow who thinks he ears more as a janitor than growing weed and the only reason people grow weed is because their criminal record won't get them a normal job. Tell that to cheddar and his 80 ounces and trip to the sunshine
> 
> As much as we all hate em, imagine how dull the world would be without americans :


Rofl ttt i nearly pissed myself readin that bru i work dam hard and more than any of you s might think im on price work anf before the recession i could easily clear a g in 5 days but as soon as it kicked in it dwindled to half of that atleast ! Last year i did 2 months without a break and towards the end of the first month i did really wonder why i was doin it but tbf i love my job and could nt give it up and we as a company need to hit targets to be successful in this trade so gettin out of bed to keep your job is the only way forward i could easily hang up my tools and just grow i could quite easily fill houses for organised crime and sum big boys but thats another story ! The only reason i grow is because i enjoy and love watchin them grow and feeling at 1 with them its like a place were i can go chill on me tod and av peace and it makes me feel a live ! You ve probley heard or do yourself talk to your plants and believe me i like nothin more than sittin in a middle of a room full to the brim of cheese and talkin to my ladies knowin they aint gonna talk back bit listen as i tell them they are amazin but could do with growing a little more haha!!

on that note morning all you bums fine sunday mornin it is no aches in this head lol!!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

morning all. love sundays, spliff & back to bed?? yeeeaaahh


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 8, 2012)

morning all. thats wot weekends r for grifta haha but i have kids weekends so i wont b doing same. i was up at 6.
80 oz chedz?? thats alot work ent it. rewards will b amazing tho. need some space for all them ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

second morning in a row my birds phone has gone off at 7am. not impressed. she can just go back to kip, that's me till the morrow now. wouldn't care normally but i had a skinful after the match yesterday.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha don the toon are on the march ay pal were u bin hidin?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Rofl ttt i nearly pissed myself readin that bru i work dam hard and more than any of you s might think im on price work anf before the recession i could easily clear a g in 5 days but as soon as it kicked in it dwindled to half of that atleast ! Last year i did 2 months without a break and towards the end of the first month i did really wonder why i was doin it but tbf i love my job and could nt give it up and we as a company need to hit targets to be successful in this trade so gettin out of bed to keep your job is the only way forward i could easily hang up my tools and just grow i could quite easily fill houses for organised crime and sum big boys but thats another story ! The only reason i grow is because i enjoy and love watchin them grow and feeling at 1 with them its like a place were i can go chill on me tod and av peace and it makes me feel a live ! You ve probley heard or do yourself talk to your plants and believe me i like nothin more than sittin in a middle of a room full to the brim of cheese and talkin to my ladies knowin they aint gonna talk back bit listen as i tell them they are amazin but could do with growing a little more haha!!
> 
> on that note morning all you bums fine sunday mornin it is no aches in this head lol!!


so chedz u sorting us lads out then or what? il send u sum kali mist for a trade if you want?
if i had 80-90 oz id sort all u lot out CUUUMMMOOOONNN be a nice guy


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 8, 2012)

great comeback by newscastle don when i saw blackburn winning i thought to myself don wont like that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

Just keeping a low profile. Busy with work and other boring shite. Toon were utter gash first half, as usual the gaffer kicked them up the arse at half time. I love the toon but fuck me the knob ends that only turn up to cup games do my nut. Why boo your own players ffs. 

Toon fans are mental.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

FUUKIINN football full of gay over paid wankers with shit attitudes!

throw em in a cage with junior dos santos make a man outa the bitch ass mofos¬!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

I seen the wee rapist scored against you Don. All day shot yesterday, feeling the pain today


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Rofl ttt i nearly pissed myself readin that bru i work dam hard and more than any of you s might think im on price work anf before the recession i could easily clear a g in 5 days but as soon as it kicked in it dwindled to half of that atleast ! Last year i did 2 months without a break and towards the end of the first month i did really wonder why i was doin it but tbf i love my job and could nt give it up and we as a company need to hit targets to be successful in this trade so gettin out of bed to keep your job is the only way forward i could easily hang up my tools and just grow i could quite easily fill houses for organised crime and sum big boys but thats another story ! The only reason i grow is because i enjoy and love watchin them grow and feeling at 1 with them its like a place were i can go chill on me tod and av peace and it makes me feel a live ! You ve probley heard or do yourself talk to your plants and believe me i like nothin more than sittin in a middle of a room full to the brim of cheese and talkin to my ladies knowin they aint gonna talk back bit listen as i tell them they are amazin but could do with growing a little more haha!!
> 
> on that note morning all you bums fine sunday mornin it is no aches in this head lol!!


Haha, i had to give up on it in the end before i got too tired and went lala  But yeah man, if i so wished, i could quit my job, and never have to wake up before 5pm again, and i'd still be eanring more than my legal income without even having to upgrade my grow  Maybe all these growers talk about how complicated and consuming it is because they get so bored they just tinker and poke their grows. I like a full time job because without it i'd go batshit mad sitting around all day with nothing to do  But no, i'#m afraid i've never gone as far as to talk to my plants, but hey, i won't even talk to babies  I like growing for the fact that i like the idea that it is nature and that lot. Plus it tickles me to think that by breaking a law i am being morally and intellectually more superior than these 100k a year fat cats in parliament. Such a shame that i have to break the law to better the local neighbourhood  

Morning folk


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 8, 2012)

utd or city today growers...and what score u reckon..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I want city jsut because it's fun seeing fergie squirm. What would i know though, i know as much about football as i do about tending a flock of albatross. 2-1 city!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope to fuck utd bounce back and beat city, been getting a hard time lately as a utd fan!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

U seem pretty helpfull tip top, I've a few pics of a couple of grows I'd like to get on here, do u know if u can upload photos from an iPhone? Posted this Q a few times on other forums and got no replies m8


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U seem pretty helpfull tip top, I've a few pics of a couple of grows I'd like to get on here, do u know if u can upload photos from an iPhone? Posted this Q a few times on other forums and got no replies m8


if its jailbroken ther is a image uploader!
otheriwse plug into pc and upload that way OR u can text me ur pics and il upload them for you


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

It's not jail broken m8, cheers for the offer but I think I'll try and get them on my laptop, I done my first grow about a year and a half ago and am just starting to flower my first scrogg attempt now, fuck what a difference a year makes, hoping to get pics up to see what u guys think


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I got really fed up of jumping from couch to computer plugging phone in and such. Just select the image and email it to yourself, takes like 5 seconds and you only have to lift a finger 

What is the reasoning behind not being able to upload directly unless the phone is jailbroken UKRG?

I need to start finding some money, i want to buy myself a netbook. The new asus transformer pad is looking like quite a funky little device.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Email them to ur own account? Once there in email how do u get them on to RIU?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

You can save it to your computer from your email and then upload to the forum. It is exactly the same as copying it to your computer via a cable, just means i don't have to stand up and plug my phone in  laaaaaaaaaaaazy


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Aww rite, get ya now, was just hoping I could go on RIU on my iPhone and do it all from there, lol I must be lazier than u m8!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> so chedz u sorting us lads out then or what? il send u sum kali mist for a trade if you want?
> if i had 80-90 oz id sort all u lot out CUUUMMMOOOONNN be a nice guy


Bru if i started that game they d b quein up at my door pal !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

just double dunted 2 barroca. Going to make a bacon and egg sambo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just keeping a low profile. Busy with work and other boring shite. Toon were utter gash first half, as usual the gaffer kicked them up the arse at half time. I love the toon but fuck me the knob ends that only turn up to cup games do my nut. Why boo your own players ffs.
> 
> Toon fans are mental.


Hey lad a win is a win


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i had to give up on it in the end before i got too tired and went lala  But yeah man, if i so wished, i could quit my job, and never have to wake up before 5pm again, and i'd still be eanring more than my legal income without even having to upgrade my grow  Maybe all these growers talk about how complicated and consuming it is because they get so bored they just tinker and poke their grows. I like a full time job because without it i'd go batshit mad sitting around all day with nothing to do  But no, i'#m afraid i've never gone as far as to talk to my plants, but hey, i won't even talk to babies  I like growing for the fact that i like the idea that it is nature and that lot. Plus it tickles me to think that by breaking a law i am being morally and intellectually more superior than these 100k a year fat cats in parliament. Such a shame that i have to break the law to better the local neighbourhood
> 
> Morning folk


with work and growin pal i live comfortably no worries id b a fool if i said i did nt do it for the money too but hey thazs life !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bru if i started that game they d b quein up at my door pal !



I hate quein.....Am I on the guest list. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

cummon man im not a dealer either but i do sort my pals out on e here depiste only been here a few months now stop being stingy with ur 80-90 or i maye have to spank you #:0


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> with work and growin pal i live comfortably no worries id b a fool if i said i did nt do it for the money too but hey thazs life !


Until recently I've just been growin for the fun of it, and yeah free quality smoke, but as times are getting a little harder i think I'm goina invest in a bigger setup and start doin a grow to make a few pound, it's one thing that's still in high demand during the recession lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dont worry lads i ve got to sort a peep out already but there will b a time wen u get somethin in the post 1 at a time ay lol!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

3g for £50 wer I'm at, is it any wonder people start growin lol!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> 3g for £50 wer I'm at, is it any wonder people start growin lol!


1 word ! greed!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> 3g for £50 wer I'm at, is it any wonder people start growin lol!


And so it should be


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, fuck off UKRG, January is all about meeeeeeeeeeee  Personally i like generosity that comes out of the blue as a surprise, not cus it was asked for. 

Lots of scots on this thread, might have asked before, but what are your views on the idea of Scottish independence? Sorry to turn things political


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 1 word ! greed!


FUK ME i just done 2 oz ant 140's
they charge 50 for a q of sprayed shit round here and they moan about my kali been too heavy il like 28 is 29 u dik! they wouldnt know grade if it knocked them out

im just unable to charge anmore than 150-160 i kinda feel tight!

and TTT gstfu tosser

scotland will self destuct on ther own


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a costly habit if ur smoking all the time, I agree pure greed. U can get stuff £10 a g but u may as well be smokin tea leaves!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> And so it should be


Billy u nearly made me choke on a hot cross bun u cunt lmfbo


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

i got a couple of netwbooks TTT i need to spend 30 qwid on the acer one and its sorted  mint immaculate little netty u wannit? make me a offer


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Dont know what to watch. Im a big Rangers fan and they are playing Abroath in the Scottish Cup, which will be shite to watch, then on the other hand Man U r playing Man City at the same time......

Real good, dry, trimmed to perfection weed will get £20 a g all day long and so it should. Sell in bulk for £250 an oz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> FUK ME i just done 2 oz ant 140's
> they charge 50 for a q of sprayed shit round here and they moan about my kali been too heavy il like 28 is 29 u dik! they wouldnt know grade if it knocked them out
> 
> im just unable to charge anmore than 150-160 i kinda feel tight!
> ...


Ukrg i av a lad come with money and take all that is there for 170 an oz no fuckin about  !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Supersillybilly, that sounds around the same as over here in N.I, around £250 bulk, and wen it's good shot they'll give there right arm for it!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Supersillybilly, that sounds around the same as over here in N.I, around £250 bulk, and wen it's good shit they'll give there right arm for it!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont know what to watch. Im a big Rangers fan and they are playing Abroath in the Scottish Cup, which will be shite to watch, then on the other hand Man U r playing Man City at the same time......
> 
> Real good, dry, trimmed to perfection weed will get £20 a g all day long and so it should. Sell in bulk for £250 an oz


Fair play lad fuck me the weed must be shite by u tho to get £250 an oz at bulk


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

I sell at 200 a oz. Im the only one in my town who sells it bone dry. Sell bulk to London 200 all the way for 20 oz. In London they sell 1.5g for 25 quid. I wouldn't like to live London area at that price


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

Right then, KO's in a min. United cant let city spank them again can they? Yeah they probably can, 3-0 to City


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

jafooli said:


> I sell at 200 a oz. Im the only one in my town who sells it bone dry. Sell bulk to London 200 all the way for 20 oz. In London they sell 1.5g for 25 quid. I wouldn't like to live London area at that price


Sounds about the same as here in N.I, £50 for 3g, but I usually get 300 an O, and to be honest mate it dosent even have to be bone dry, I get rid of as much as possible and the let the rest dry nicely for my self as I usually have a bit anyways and can afford to wait


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Right then, KO's in a min. United cant let city spank them again can they? Yeah they probably can, 3-0 to City


No chance mate, we've super sub Paul scholes back lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2012)

man city 4-2


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

50 for a 3g. fuck mate. I only pay 25 a eighth. Back when there was a drugs hald by the cops didn't have no solid coming in. A tenner would get a .7 bag


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

erm, I'd like to re-asses my prediction based on the first 12 mins lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

jafooli said:


> 50 for a 3g. fuck mate. I only pay 25 experience a eighth. Back when there was a drugs hald by the cops didn't have no solid coming in. A tenner would get a .7 bag


Must be pretty shit gear m8, no one would even buy solid here any more


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> erm, I'd like to re-asses my prediction based on the first 12 mins lol


Pay back time lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

fuck me was lait gettin the match on what the fucks happned lol?????


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

Gear i got at mo is phsycosis. Still 25 all the way. Yeah not as dry as i would of liked it but gets me licked after a smoke. Does the job. But compared to my own stuff just don't touch it. Yeah solid ain't been around since 06 bit of pollen now and again


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

After growin ur own it would break my heart to pay that for a bit again, hopefully now I'll never have to


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

Yep i hate buying it. If only mj was a 4 week flower lol i can only dream


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Come on fuckers whats gone off??????????????????????


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I do a grow and so does a mate, there about 4 or 5 weeks apart and we just split everything, works great


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

tossers!!!!..................ill fuckin rewind then! lol


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah it works out great like that had a guy up from the road from me wanted to do same but I've seen his stuff and not to be desired to say the least


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> tossers!!!!..................ill fuckin rewind then! lol


What up lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

I say sell it for as much as you can fucking get. Fucking weed junkies. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> tossers!!!!..................ill fuckin rewind then! lol



U shoud be watching the Rangers v Abroath game.............now thats football. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What up lad


Fuck all lad just asked what had gone off in match cos missed 1st 15min an herd sumut about a red card, then got ignored off you new comers!!!! lol

Bet kev has just cum in his pants lmao!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry m8 but Scottish football is wank, no offence


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Rooney scored, kompany got sent off, probly shouldn't have been but unlucky lol, then utd scored again and now it's pay back time, does that help!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sorry m8 but Scottish football is wank, no offence


Yes it is but its an excuse to drink Buckfast and kick shit out the Mrs if u get beat. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U shoud be watching the Rangers v Abroath game.............now thats football. lol


Watching who????? lol............................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Rooney scored, kompany got sent off, probly shouldn't have been but unlucky lol, then utd scored again and now it's pay back time, does that help!


would have 10min ago just rewinded an found out for me sen!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yes it is but its an excuse to drink Buckfast and kick shit out the Mrs if u get beat. lol


Buckfast mmmmm, it's been a while!


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

Im not greedy just bit of cash for exchange of decent smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> would have 10min ago just rewinded an found out for me sen!


Should have watched it from the start then, who the fuck am I, ur personal commentator!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 8, 2012)

pukka 3-0 so far mate...lol...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Craziest drink Ive ever drank. Violence in a bottle. I reckon that Dragon Soop will be banned soon


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Should have watched it from the start then, who the fuck am I, ur personal commentator!


dint ask you personally gob shite was askin all you tossers but got fuck all off any of yas!..............an who the fuck are you??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Craziest drink Ive ever drank. Violence in a bottle. I reckon that Dragon Soop will be banned soon


What is this dragon soup you go on about bill??................all i imagane is a thick green broth!!! lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Craziest drink Ive ever drank. Violence in a bottle. I reckon that Dragon Soop will be banned soon


Good gear, can't believe they actually call it wine tho, it is more like soup!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

pmsl at pukka goin buckwild mental at everyone lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

united HAVE to score 6 to get the most out of this.
hope they do it, fucking hate (jealous of) city


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> dint ask you personally gob shite was askin all you tossers but got fuck all off any of yas!..............an who the fuck are you??


Aww rite so it's not just me were all tossers here? Go and take ur face for a shite u cunt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> pmsl at pukka goin buckwild mental at everyone lol


Im only playin mate gotta test these newcomers out ant ya! lol......................all ment in jest, i just think im hard after a few shandys thats all lmao!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> united HAVE to score 6 to get the most out of this.
> hope they do it, fucking hate (jealous of) city


I'll agree with that!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im only playin mate gotta test these newcomers out ant ya! lol......................all ment in jest, i just think im hard after a few shandys thats all lmao!!!


no sweat m8, can I do live commentary on the rest of the match for ya lmao!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww rite so it's not just me were all tossers here? Go and take ur face for a shite u cunt


Thats the spirit old boy.................an ill take it for a shit once ive prised it from between ya mam's legs lmao!!!

So what part the country you from?, what you growin at the min??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

the craziest drink i drank is grass voDKA SMUGGLED BAK FROM POLAND 90% PROOF
in a litre bottle u have to pour half out and top up both half with water c oz ots like syrup its turns a whiskey colour then bak to clear truelly amazing stuf but it FUKS u up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> the craziest drink i drank is grass voDKA SMUGGLED BAK FROM POLAND 90% PROOF
> in a litre bottle u have to pour half out and top up both half with water c oz ots like syrup its turns a whiskey colour then bak to clear truelly amazing stuf but it FUKS u up


HA!... shot that for breky me!!! lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

yeh man mad stuff! i used to work in a old pub i found ORIGINAL 1800's jack daniels slammer(shot) glasses i gave em to a pal now cvant get em bak sooo not impressed!
anyonme tried that german white bear? hoogarden or sum shit?

well just searching ebay looking for some 4gm ddr3 ram only got 8gb atm pissing me off anyone used the g-skill ripjaw series on a amd system?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats the spirit old boy.................an ill take it for a shit once ive prised it from between ya mam's legs lmao!!!
> 
> So what part the country you from?, what you growin at the min??[/
> 
> Lol, northern Ireland m8, got a scrogg just goin into about 3rd week flower in a 1m2 tent, it's blue widow, and got another grow goin about 3 weeks, it's blackberry, goina scrogg it too


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What is this dragon soup you go on about bill??................all i imagane is a thick green broth!!! lmao


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Dragon+Soop


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh man mad stuff! i used to work in a old pub i found ORIGINAL 1800's jack daniels slammer(shot) glasses i gave em to a pal now cvant get em bak sooo not impressed!
> anyonme tried that german white bear? hoogarden or sum shit?
> 
> well just searching ebay looking for some 4gm ddr3 ram only got 8gb atm pissing me off anyone used the g-skill ripjaw series on a amd system?


Begining of ya post start well mate, but 2nd half you totaly lost me geek!!! lmao!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> PUKKA BUD said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the spirit old boy.................an ill take it for a shit once ive prised it from between ya mam's legs lmao!!!
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm an iPhone addict lol, can't upload pics off it tho, but hopin to get out the laptop one of these days and get them up...if I can be assed! Didn't know there was an Ireland thread


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

fucking geek. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> PUKKA BUD said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the spirit old boy.................an ill take it for a shit once ive prised it from between ya mam's legs lmao!!!
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha pukka lad load new play mates ay fella lmfao lets get the rod out rofl


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm an iPhone addict lol, can't upload pics off it tho, but hopin to get out the laptop one of these days and get them up...if I can be assed! Didn't know there was an Ireland thread


what iphone u got? u on msn i can walk tyou through the jailbreak process in about 5 minutes unterthered jailbreak NO MORE PAYING FOR APPS


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks mental that bill whats the taste like mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Only done a couple of grows so far, and the plants grew fuckin massive, weerent getting enuf light in the tent so decided to try scrogging, it's my first but looks pretty gud so far. This is a uk thread and the last time I read up northern Ireland was in the uk m8 lol!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Fuckin ninjas on u gotta love em haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Try it m8. 4 cans and yer fying


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha pukka lad load new play mates ay fella lmfao lets get the rod out rofl


They seem sound tbh chedz can take it an give mate, just how you like it lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Try it m8. 4 cans and yer fying


piss heds
should be like me clean body clean mind....................well most of the time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Only done a couple of grows so far, and the plants grew fuckin massive, weerent getting enuf light in the tent so decided to try scrogging, it's my first but looks pretty gud so far. This is a uk thread and the last time I read up northern Ireland was in the uk m8 lol!


I no it is mate but us an you's wish it wernt dont we??? lol

What light you got?...........how long did you veg um mate?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> piss heds
> should be like me clean body clean mind....................well most of the time


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Duty-Net-Pots-6-x-5-Hydroponics-/320813053282?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4ab1f2b562


would u thhink home made dwc would better results for 1 plant im really wanting to get just 1 done but i want a beast will canna coco feed wrok in dwc?

LOL JUST QUOTED MESELF WTF


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Vegged the blue widow for about 4 weeks, I've only two off them in the 1m tent, it's not completely full, about 80%, I reckon it's not bad for a first scrogg. 600w hps, and I'm quite happy bein part of uk, otherwise I'd be using euro and it's well fucked!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Vegged the blue widow for about 4 weeks, I've only two off them in the 1m tent, it's not completely full, about 80%, I reckon it's not bad for a first scrogg. 600w hps, and I'm quite happy bein part of uk, otherwise I'd be using euro and it's well fucked!


How far you in flower? you still weavin or you done now mate?...........im gunna have ago at a mini scrog soon i think.
Fuck the euro mate it sucks balls!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How far you in flower? you still weavin or you done now mate?...........im gunna have ago at a mini scrog soon i think.
> Fuck the euro mate it sucks balls!


yeh il do my fist scrog next just the one tho see if i can scrog and top porperly  thinking of that juicy one from attitude just goota blag my pal for it when they arrive or i mite just swap it for a tomato seed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Duty-Net-Pots-6-x-5-Hydroponics-/320813053282?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4ab1f2b562
> 
> 
> would u thhink home made dwc would better results for 1 plant im really wanting to get just 1 done but i want a beast will canna coco feed wrok in dwc?
> ...


Dont you listen to me boy?, get a 10L airpot veg for 5 weeks an you will yield loads mate with the right strain trust me, why spend more money, when you can spend £3 lol
Id even say get a 125w blue cfl an veg with that rather then the 250hps your just gunna end up with streched out plants an gunna have to flip the switch cos youve ran outa hight mate!.......or thats what id do anyways
the cfl will fit in your hood aswell mate, just wire a plug on the end instead of your ballast simples!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

3rd week from 12/12, so it ain't goin fill any more, no idea what I'm goina get off it, there growin in a willma 4 pot system, last grow I got 10 oz from the tent, but that was 3 plants and one only yielded about an 0 cos it got no light, the whole thing just got outta control that's why I went for scroggin this time


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh aye, no more weavin now, works all done just sit back and watch now m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Try it m8. 4 cans and yer fying


Im a fuckin light weight mate id probs be on my back off 2, ive only had 4 bottles of export an im givin it large on ere lmao!!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dont you listen to me boy?, get a 10L airpot veg for 5 weeks an you will yield loads mate with the right strain trust me, why spend more money, when you can spend £3 lol
> Id even say get a 125w blue cfl an veg with that rather then the 250hps your just gunna end up with streched out plants an gunna have to flip the switch cos youve ran outa hight mate!.......or thats what id do anyways
> the cfl will fit in your hood aswell mate, just wire a plug on the end instead of your ballast simples!!


yeh i know but im that bumd out about what happened ive got all the equippment i need! i mite take robbies advice and drilll 10mm holes all around a 11 litre wilma post same diffrence no?

i just need to get as good as possible yeild as fast as possible coz i feel like ive let everyone down with been fucked over  but ofc i got no proof so wtf can i do

*AND WTF U CALLING BOY?**YA GLOYT PMSL*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> 3rd week from 12/12, so it ain't goin fill any more, no idea what I'm goina get off it, there growin in a willma 4 pot system, last grow I got 10 oz from the tent, but that was 3 plants and one only yielded about an 0 cos it got no light, the whole thing just got outta control that's why I went for scroggin this time


Yeh mate less is more when youve got a small space, no point packin them in an them gettin fuck all light, ive grown 1, 2, 3 an 4 in my space an the 2 got me the most yield with the 1 in 2nd place.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

If u can see the floor, youre doing it wrong


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i know but im that bumd out about what happened ive got all the equippment i need! i mite take robbies advice and drilll 10mm holes all around a 11 litre wilma post same diffrence no?
> 
> i just need to get as good as possible yeild as fast as possible coz i feel like ive let everyone down with been fucked over  but ofc i got no proof so wtf can i do
> 
> *AND WTF U CALLING BOY?**YA GLOYT*


Ok lassy soz!! lol................no not really mate cos with the airpots the cone shapes direct the roots to the holes so every1 gets air pruned, with your method it will still work but some will hit the side an turn around an cirle abit, you get me??............its £3 mate not gunna break the bank, or just use a standed pot like the 11l i used for the g13 just get a nice long veg, but id defo go with blue cfls or mh not hps for veg


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I think if I do two the next time and let them go a little longer I'll be able to fill te space, I topped them once, it was my first time doin that and my first time tryin to train and bend them, so I'm quite happy with the way they are so far, the last grow they wer so big when I opened the tent they wer like fuckin trees, all I wanted to do was close the tent again but this time I could just sit and look at the little field of buds for ages, roll on the chop!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If u can see the floor, youre doing it wrong


That sounds about right, but hard to get it perfect first time


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ok lassy soz!! lol................no not really mate cos with the airpots the cone shapes direct the roots to the holes so every1 gets air pruned, with your method it will still work but some will hit the side an turn around an cirle abit, you get me??............its £3 mate not gunna break the bank, or just use a standed pot like the 11l i used for the g13 just get a nice long veg, but id defo go with blue cfls or mh not hps for veg



YEH BUT CANT FIND EM ON EBAY AND IM UNABLE TO GO OUT TOTALLY HOUSEBOUND AND CANT REALLY ASK ANYONE TO GET ME ONE U KNOW

THE CFL GUNNA BE ABOUT 30 QWID TOO id swap my hps for a cfl but no joy and im fucked if im putting it on gumtreee

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OXY-POT-DWC-BUBBLER-HYDROPONICS-GROW-KIT-IKON-/380275625154?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item588a318cc2


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Christ, I treat my plants like shite, for instance Ive not watered them since Wed night, will go over 2nite and give them a good drink. Its easy as fuck to grow this shit and they take some punishment. It makes me laugh when u see people on here especially yanks who fail time after time. lol Or the Americans who pull 1oz per plant and think they are master growers. Fuck I would give up if I was only getting an oz per plant


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 8, 2012)

3-2 what a game


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Christ, I treat my plants like shite, for instance Ive not watered them since Wed night, will go over 2nite and give them a good drink. Its easy as fuck to grow this shit and they take some punishment. It makes me laugh when u see people on here especially yanks who fail time after time. lol Or the Americans who pull 1oz per plant and think they are master growers. Fuck I would give up if I was only getting an oz per plant


well paranly i just gpt 3 and a q of 8 plasnts


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well paranly i just gpt 3 and a q of 8 plasnts


You've either been had or you aint doing it right. Everyone should flower with no less than a 600w light. If your onae do something, for fuck sake do it right


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I think if I do two the next time and let them go a little longer I'll be able to fill te space, I topped them once, it was my first time doin that and my first time tryin to train and bend them, so I'm quite happy with the way they are so far, the last grow they wer so big when I opened the tent they wer like fuckin trees, all I wanted to do was close the tent again but this time I could just sit and look at the little field of buds for ages, roll on the chop!


Yeh mate did you say you had a 1m tent?, id do 1 huge mofo or 2 not bad size bitchs in there, some veg till screen is full some veg till nearly an rest with the strech, its upto you but you wanna go for no floor like bill said to get the max outa there, but 10oz aint shabby atall mate with out any trainin!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> They seem sound tbh chedz can take it an give mate, just how i like it lol


Fuck me bru ill give it but you know the deal im receiving fuck all lol !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You've either been had or you aint doing it right. Everyone should flower with no less than a 600w light. If your onae do something, for fuck sake do it right


mate i did do it rits but had to send to a pal to dry after a security issue comes bak 3 and a q pure bullshit


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well paranly i just gpt 3 and a q of 8 plasnts


My second grow I got about 10 oz off 3 plants, and one of them only yielded just over an oz, the other two wer over 4 oz each, 3 and a q of 8 plants, wtf. Mines was just a basic 1m tent from kitbag shop growin in a 4 pot wilma, if I got that I'd be gutted m8, wer they in soil?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My second grow I got about 10 oz off 3 plants, and one of them only yielded just over an oz, the other two wer over 4 oz each, 3 and a q of 8 plants, wtf. Mines was just a basic 1m tent from kitbag shop growin in a 4 pot wilma, if I got that I'd be gutted m8, wer they in soil?


canna coco with canna nutes under 600 hps in 11 litre pots ther in my sig u can see how much ther was


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> YEH BUT CANT FIND EM ON EBAY AND IM UNABLE TO GO OUT TOTALLY HOUSEBOUND AND CANT REALLY ASK ANYONE TO GET ME ONE U KNOW
> 
> THE CFL GUNNA BE ABOUT 30 QWID TOO id swap my hps for a cfl but no joy and im fucked if im putting it on gumtreee
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OXY-POT-DWC-BUBBLER-HYDROPONICS-GROW-KIT-IKON-/380275625154?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item588a318cc2


Well thats funny cos i got my 1s, 6s an 10Ls off ebay

here you go mate, thought a geek would have no probs findin them! lmao

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p4634.m570.l1313&_nkw=Airpots&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate did you say you had a 1m tent?, id do 1 huge mofo or 2 not bad size bitchs in there, some veg till screen is full some veg till nearly an rest with the strech, its upto you but you wanna go for no floor like bill said to get the max outa there, but 10oz aint shabby atall mate with out any trainin!


Yeah m8 I'm goina keep it at two, I think I'd have to veg one for too long and time is of the essence lol, but ur right, no floor, nxt time it will be 100% full, this was more or less an experiment at scroggin, but I reckon after one go u should get the hang off it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG, you didnt veg atall tho mate that was your prob!.........least tell people that so we dont think your utter shite at growin!! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Im off for a roast lads, an its not what your thinkin chedz!

see thee inabit!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Gotta go to lads, hopefully nxt time I'll have pics for yas!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> UKRG, you didnt veg atall tho mate that was your prob!.........least tell people that so we dont think your utter shite at growin!! lol


 they wer under a t5 strip light 6400k iin my grow box for about 2 weeks till they were well established yeh maybe my fuk up but stil should have got more than that hence my pal bumping me
even with the risk of the police cumming im thinking fukit get one going hence why i only want to do one plant id fight it in court being diabled ect ect but my lodger said hell take the charge anyways
so yeh everything was done rite my first grow was shite strain this one good starin but small next one gunna do a 4-8 weeks veg under the fcl


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Hot cross buns  They said they were the diet version with 50% less fat so i used 100% more butter  Yummy. Would kill for a leg of lamb right now though and some good roasts tatters  

Been wasting a bit of my afternoon playing lego star wars 

I don't keep track of peoples grows, what light did you flower under UKRG? Scratch that, 600w hps i see. Well in my mind something either went badly wrong or your mate nicked half your crops. First grow i did i got 8 ounces from 4 plants under a 400w hps.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hot cross buns  They said they were the diet version with 50% less fat so i used 100% more butter  Yummy. Would kill for a leg of lamb right now though and some good roasts tatters
> 
> Been wasting a bit of my afternoon playing lego star wars
> 
> I don't keep track of peoples grows, what light did you flower under UKRG? Scratch that, 600w hps i see. Well in my mind something either went badly wrong or your mate nicked half your crops. First grow i did i got 8 ounces from 4 plants under a 400w hps.


yeh he deffo ripped me off the 600 hps is a gift works fine its up in the attick also so no sound at all pretty sweet  even got extractor mounted in the celing i need to get another upside down to bring fresh air in i think,

i just feel like ive let everyoe down its me little girls 2nd birthday i know it wernt my fault im 99% sure hes ripped me off but no proof i cant do shit plus his 40 pots atarting next week i get half the extras of attitude and he passes all the rest to me at 120 per oz to sell but thats not the point he know what i neede the money for
i sed anything iver 500 il be happy he brought me 540 worth without taking my percy or freinds bits out so ended up with 2 and a half sold 1 got 1 left and keeping the half i know i go on a bit sometimes but im needing to make up for this colossal cluster fuk with the stuff i walready gotu know
and why the fuk did he trim it i only asked him to dry it and bring it bak and he did all the trimming and even smoked that telling me how good the little leaves wer


and i was searchig aeropots not airpots DUH

and imnot a fuckin geek lol [email protected]

i was thinking of using ttt's seeds but it could take loads of seed before i get a fem with only wanting to do one it would be a waste of time u know
my lemon haze starting popping thru the day i found out shed said i was a dealer and i had to throw it that was the only fem i had ffs 

and damn them airpots are a little more than 3 qwid lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hot cross buns  They said they were the diet version with 50% less fat so i used 100% more butter  Yummy. Would kill for a leg of lamb right now though and some good roasts tatters
> 
> Been wasting a bit of my afternoon playing lego star wars
> 
> I don't keep track of peoples grows, what light did you flower under UKRG? Scratch that, 600w hps i see. Well in my mind something either went badly wrong or your mate nicked half your crops. First grow i did i got 8 ounces from 4 plants under a 400w hps.


Haha ttt had hot cross bun about half 11 just ate my dinner and guess wot meat lol lamb with mint sauce and rosties nom nom nom!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

afternoon lads and happy new year to all. my net's been cut and im only in for 5 mins. should be back on line in a few days.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

How do you start a rave in Africa?

Glue toast to the ceiling.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

I went to a party last night. I thought I looked pretty smart, but some Jewish cunt said, "The '70s called... They want their shirt back!"

I said, "The '40s called... Your shower's ready."


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

How do dura, thought you'd OD or sumut mate!

@UKRG yeh soz mate there are a little bit more then 3quid i bought a few so was cheaper.

Carvery was spot on went down a treat, had beef an ham an all the trimmins  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

fat cunt!!!!! Im just about to put min in the oven. Roast chicken wae chips. Just downloading that Super 8. Anyone seen it???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I was spot on the money, cunt forgot to pay his bills again  although knowing Dura refused might be a better word to use  

You're all making me hungry you bunch of tossers. I got nowt left in the house but a bag of chinese instant noodles.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fat cunt!!!!! Im just about to put min in the oven. Roast chicken wae chips. Just downloading that Super 8. Anyone seen it???


Ahh chicken an chips with loads of bread an butter an some mayo ummm sounds nice geez. nope i ant seen it mate.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

a bowl of crunchy nut for me the wife and kids gone to the kiddies indoor play place i cant go so im kinda pissed!P

oh yeh il be griwng that juice strain from attitude as soon as they come


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Can u not phone something in TTT.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I ent got not money thanks to that week off work. It'll take me a further 2 weeks of work jut to pay off the debt incurred. 

Noodles and cigarettes. WHooooo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> a bowl of crunchy nut for me the wife and kids gone to the kiddies indoor play place i cant go so im kinda pissed!P
> 
> oh yeh il be griwng that juice strain from attitude as soon as they come


Bit risky growin a new strain out mate if your after a big yield, it could be crap, sure you could get a SLH cut for gauranteed yield mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bit risky growin a new strain out mate if your after a big yield, it could be crap, sure you could get a SLH cut for gauranteed yield mate


y have u got one for me? no1 round here does them?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aye.billy super 8's good


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I was spot on the money, cunt forgot to pay his bills again  although knowing Dura refused might be a better word to use
> 
> You're all making me hungry you bunch of tossers. I got nowt left in the house but a bag of chinese instant noodles.


ive my girl phoning sky as we speak saying that she wants sky in my house under her name as a new tenant...fuck ruprt murdoch the aussie cunt


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive my girl phoning sky as we speak saying that she wants sky in my house under her name as a new tenant...fuck ruprt murdoch the aussie cunt


havent you got virgin in your house?

here what you do, as long as ur name doesent already owe at that adress
u apply for vrigin then google a remote location with NO virgin access so u can use that as a previous address they go on the address virgin NOT the name coz at the end of the day ther could be 1000#s pf john smiths born on the day u was


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> havent you got virgin in your house?
> 
> here what you do, as long as ur name doesent already owe at that adress
> u apply for vrigin then google a remote location with NO virgin access so u can use that as a previous address they go on the address virgin NOT the name coz at the end of the day ther could be 1000#s pf john smiths born on the day u was


my area doesnt have 'cable' in yet so i'd only get the phone and broadband mate, i did check it, its also the same with bt vision.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> my area doesnt have 'cable' in yet so i'd only get the phone and broadband mate, i did check it, its also the same with bt vision.


with bt and Sky u will only get around 6-9 mb even tho they say upto 20 thats hw they get away with it plus sky tv is shit no bbci player noffink
with viirgin u get exactly way it says on the tin 30mb i get 33 just remember what ever your max speed is you only get 10% of that speed for download like im on 33 mb i only get 3.3-3.5 mbps download speed still a filmm in 3 minutes but still not 30 meg lol,


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

What quality film do you download to get it done in 3 minutes at 3.5mbps? :/ at 8mbps it's only possibly to download around 180mb in 3 minutes, so at 3.5mbps you're looking at about 80mb of downloaded content.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What quality film do you download to get it done in 3 minutes at 3.5mbps? :/ at 8mbps it's only possibly to download around 180mb in 3 minutes, so at 3.5mbps you're looking at about 80mb of downloaded content.


n mate i can get a 500mb bluray rip in mkv down in ROUGHLY 3 mins and my max is 3.5mbps gotta love pravite trackers  if i go ftp i get even faster

and torrents down work exacltly like that they take small parts of the fuilm from diffrent seeders servers ect and put it together NOT start frm begining so i mite be getting bits from 30 diffrent seeds at 3.5mb

and no initernet company does a 80 meg package to get 8mbps donwload


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

What's made of wood and found everywhere?


Michael J fox's jenga set.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

might download that film & watch it meself, looks decent. nice one billy


----------



## Airwave (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> havent you got virgin in your house?
> 
> here what you do, as long as ur name doesent already owe at that adress
> u apply for vrigin then google a remote location with NO virgin access so u can use that as a previous address they go on the address virgin NOT the name coz at the end of the day ther could be 1000#s pf john smiths born on the day u was


I just signed up with Virgin online. They run a credit check now. I hate it when companies do that, the fucking swine.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I just signed up with Virgin online. They run a credit check now. I hate it when companies do that, the fucking swine.


my credit rating is totally fucked, i went around 3 years without paying gas or leccy by just bumpin the supplier every time they billed me. i swear to god i dont pay for anything apart from booze...admitedly thats because after ive paid for the booze im usually skint.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I just signed up with Virgin online. They run a credit check now. I hate it when companies do that, the fucking swine.


yeh thats fine as long as you dont owe money in your name from the same adress and have a bank card registred at that address to pay the 35 installation fee you can give them all real info and the 35 comes of your 1st bill


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

my birds just got me sky and braodband, £10 deposit and it'll be installed mid january. so i'll get anew dish and box and run the cable from the old one into the bedroom, sorted. and its in her bank account as well.....lovely.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> n mate i can get a 500mb bluray rip in mkv down in ROUGHLY 3 mins and my max is 3.5mbps gotta love pravite trackers  if i go ftp i get even faster
> 
> and torrents down work exacltly like that they take small parts of the fuilm from diffrent seeders servers ect and put it together NOT start frm begining so i mite be getting bits from 30 diffrent seeds at 3.5mb
> 
> and no initernet company does a 80 meg package to get 8mbps donwload


The mathematics do not compute. It isn't possible to download 500mb in 3 minutes on a 3.5mbps download. With an 8mbps download speed, that means you can download 1mb a second. 3 minutes is 180 seconds, so 180mb potential download in that time. It's nothing to do with what manner you download, such as http, ftp, torents, a rated speed is a rated speed. 3.5mbps means you download roughly 0.43megabytes a second. Around 22mbps in fact. 

I do not have an 80mbps internet connection, i have an 8mbps connection that downloads at 8mbps. If you're getting your content at that rate, then it's downloading a lot faster than 3.5mbps


----------



## Airwave (Jan 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> my credit rating is totally fucked, i went around 3 years without paying gas or leccy by just bumpin the supplier every time they billed me. i swear to god i dont pay for anything apart from booze...admitedly thats because after ive paid for the booze im usually skint.





UKRG said:


> yeh thats fine as long as you dont owe money in your name from the same adress and have a bank card registred at that address to pay the 35 installation fee you can give them all real info and the 35 comes of your 1st bill


I have no idea what my cradit rating is and I don't owe any money. It's the fact that every Tom, Dick and Harry has a file on you these days. Gets right under my fucking skin.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2012)

im off lads , mite see you all next week at sum point.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

From a speed to size calculator thingy

It will take *19 min. 2 sec.* to transfer a *500 MB* file on a *3.5 Mbps* network. 

http://www.mediaroad.com/products/speedcheck/free_tools/transfer_time/


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

lol ok il do one now just to give u a exact time as long as im not capped for the evening


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

2 week i will have 1 for ya UKRG or, theres a few others with the SLH cut now


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 2 week i will have 1 for ya UKRG or, theres a few others with the SLH cut now


nice 1 pal gimmi time to get me cfl bought


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol ok il do one now just to give u a exact time as long as im not capped for the evening
> 
> View attachment 1982025View attachment 1982026


I'm not denying that you do not get your downloads in a set amount of time, i'm saying that it is mathematically impossible to do that while at 3.5mbps download. Take a look at the statistics, it states you are downloading at 3.5 megabytes per second, not 3.5 mega bits per second. To download at 3.5 megabytes a second would off the top of my head require a 28mbps download speed.

Walked past work and saw the boss was in, they have cover for me tomorrow which is annoying but fully understandable, but figured i'd grab my wages while i was there. Either their system is so poor that they've forgotten that they have not paid me for christmas week yet, or they're hoping i've forgottena dn won't ask for it. The bosses husband is notorious for trying to scam money from his employees, in the first week that i was with the company 2 members of staff walked out because they were not being paid


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Did someone want a SLH...........Mmmmmm.......I wonder who has it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not denying that you do not get your downloads in a set amount of time, i'm saying that it is mathematically impossible to do that while at 3.5mbps download. Take a look at the statistics, it states you are downloading at 3.5 megabytes per second, not 3.5 mega bits per second. To download at 3.5 megabytes a second would off the top of my head require a 28mbps download speed.


in only 30 meg u only get 10% of what ever speed your on so if i went 100meg id get 10mb download speed max i know what ur saying about the math but 19 minutes it aint i can give u a invite to the site if you want 
and besides that all that mathematic shit is way over my head,
thinking of putting liquid cooling on my pc uv dye in the water look fandabizie


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> in only 30 meg u only get 10% of what ever speed your on so if i went 100meg id get 10mb download speed max i know what ur saying about the math but 19 minutes it aint i can give u a invite to the site if you want
> and besides that all that mathematic shit is way over my head,
> thinking of putting liquid cooling on my pc uv dye in the water look fandabizie


You'r missing the point.



UKRG said:


> i can get a 500mb bluray rip in mkv down in ROUGHLY 3 mins and my max is *3.5mbps*


Your screenshot shows that you download at 3.5 *megabytes *a second, a completely different thing to 3.5 *megabits *(mbps). Hence me questioning your statement. IT has nothing to do with your torrent site or your trackers or anything. Your screenshot is quite clearly indicating that you are getting far ore that 10% of your rated speed. you are getting 28mbps download, the screenshot states that.

I have plenty of spare liquid cooling stuff, drawers of it, let me know if you're in the market for a pump res block or rad etc.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You'r missing the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeh BUT that goes to proove virgin rocks


yeh i get what u mean now duh! silly me but it did go up to 3.7 mb i got the screen on that too qwite mad really


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> oh yeh BUT that goes to proove virgin rocks
> View attachment 1982071
> 
> yeh i get what u mean now duh! silly me but it did go up to 3.7 mb i got the screen on that too qwite mad really


I was never questioning whether virgin rocked, i was questioning the accuracy of your statement. Answer: inaccurate   

That is not a download speed to be laughed at, 8mbps is the max that my flat is capable of achieving, but it does it's job and only costs a fiver so can't really complain, wouldn't say no to 30mbps though


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I was never questioning whether virgin rocked, i was questioning the accuracy of your statement. Answer: inaccurate
> 
> That is not a download speed to be laughed at, 8mbps is the max that my flat is capable of achieving, but it does it's job and only costs a fiver so can't really complain, wouldn't say no to 30mbps though


i pay 70 a month for xl tv 30 mb fibre optic and a box in the bedroom and phone i could get the 100mb if i wanted ther trying out 1000mb lines in londen atm them will be fuun,
i had a server wat had a 1gbit upload/download speed that was truelly awsome getting it bak soon,
this place needs a chat room with diffrent channels for diffrent groups be much better dont ya think?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Just watched Super 8 and didny think there was much to it. Just munched Roast Chicken, chips all covered in loads of Mayo. Anybody got any good torrents for the new Mission Impossible???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

New mission impossible is still shitty camera versions. Waiting on an R5 or such before i give it a whirl.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

I know m8, just wondering if u PC geeks had found anything better. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just watched Super 8 and didny think there was much to it. Just munched Roast Chicken, chips all covered in loads of Mayo. Anybody got any good torrents for the new Mission Impossible???


http://on.iptorrents.ru/details.php?id=561637http://on.iptorrents.ru/details.php?id=560837


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

super 8 was shite! you seen kill the irishman yet? thats a good film.

im fucked vods is almost finished waiting on some weed n will prob av a few lines of so called coke lolol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> super 8 was shite! you seen kill the irishman yet? thats a good film.
> 
> im fucked vods is almost finished waiting on some weed n will prob av a few lines of so called coke lolol


yeh kill the irishman is mint! as is ironclad and the town ther my fave 3 of last 12 months


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> super 8 was shite! you seen kill the irishman yet? thats a good film.
> 
> im fucked vods is almost finished waiting on some weed n will prob av a few lines of so called coke lolol


Aye it was u that put me on to that film. So much for cutting back eh Sambo. U should have shares in Imperial. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://on.iptorrents.ru/details.php?id=560837
> 
> View attachment 1982112View attachment 1982115


That link no like me. Need passwords and shit


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That link no like me. Need passwords and shit[/QUOT
> 
> 2 mins il make a torrent from home


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

God bless PC GEEKS. Cheers m8


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> supersillybilly said:
> 
> 
> > That link no like me. Need passwords and shit[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> UKRG said:
> 
> 
> > lol gotta download it gimmi 5 miins heres the full tag see if you can download on a public site
> ...


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

fuck sake, i'm sitting thru dancing on ice with the misses so I can put 'the film' on after. 
Now your all saying its shit lol. I aint sitting thru it now!
If you haven't seen Warrior, thats decent.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> fuck sake, i'm sitting thru dancing on ice with the misses so I can put 'the film' on after.
> Now your all saying its shit lol. I aint sitting thru it now!
> If you haven't seen Warrior, thats decent.


yeh i watched the full 1080p the other nite 38gb download but damn was awsome!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> fuck sake, i'm sitting thru dancing on ice with the misses so I can put 'the film' on after.
> Now your all saying its shit lol. I aint sitting thru it now!
> If you haven't seen Warrior, thats decent.



Seen Warrior it was ok. Hoping UKRG's torrent for MI4 is a good one. Looking foward to seeing it. Dont see the point in fighting, u could get hurt. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

The quality looks piss poor from the screenshots he posted.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The quality looks piss poor from the screenshots he posted.


thats the best cam ther is tbh atm r5 wont be around till feb/march BUT its oscar season so a lot of screeners are popping up me peronslally i wont watch anything less than bluray


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

They look a bit better that what Ive found so far. All will be revealed TTT


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha, i try to go 1080p when i have the space, but at the moment i'm focusing on an itx server or handful of NAS units before i buy any more harddrives  Most of my stuff has been collected over the past 7 or 8 years, so about 90% of the film drives are just 500/700mb avi's


Doh


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

http://hotfile.com/dl/140686019/a82c052/mi4.torrent.html






im not quite as bad i got externals full of shit won some ddr3 ramon ebay for 4 qwid otherday BRUCIE


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

its no downloading m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

it is now. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

yeh takes a sec to regiosster the hash ect
fuk caps loc im off for a spliff thers a sample uinlcuded if u just wanna download that before the hwole movie to see if u like it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok whoes the n00b using utorrent 3.0?

Scarp it and get 1.8.5


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Ill just download the full fucker. The alcohol is starting to sweat out me. No sleep for me tonight


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> Ok whoes the n00b using utorrent 3.0?
> 
> Scarp it and get 1.8.5


Dont have a fucking clue what u mean m8. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dow ya just hate it wen you ve got a fat meat feast pizza but to hot to take a bite!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Dow ya just hate it wen you ve got a fat meat feast pizza but to hot to take a bite!


You smoking that cheese m8. Im sure you said you had a lamb roast earlier. Greedy cunt.lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

HMMMM i just saw a american in my peer list on utorrent the yankee sly dawg


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

there is an American guy on my torrent thing aswel. wits the cunt doing?????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You smoking that cheese m8. Im sure you said you had a lamb roast earlier. Greedy cunt.lol


Bacon egg sandwich for brekki hot cross buns for early snap lamb roast dinner with all the trimmings large family meat feast pizza to myself plus picking at chocolate crisps cakes fruit is a normal day for me bro !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> there is an American guy on my torrent thing aswel. wits the cunt doing?????


anyone here using a seedbox? 
it may be one of the trackers im using coz the name is 2 ip addresses ones mine and ones sum1 else but it aint in the usa maybe ther runing a proxy i dunno fuk it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bacon egg sandwich for brekki hot cross buns for early snap lamb roast dinner with all the trimmings large family meat feast pizza to myself plus picking at chocolate crisps cakes fruit is a normal day for me bro !!



Jesus, I wouldny like to see you with the munchies.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> anyone here using a seedbox?
> it may be one of the trackers im using coz the name is 2 ip addresses ones mine and ones sum1 else but it aint in the usa maybe ther runing a proxy i dunno fuk it



Good choice "Fuck it" my sentiments exactly


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> anyone here using a seedbox?
> it may be one of the trackers im using coz the name is 2 ip addresses ones mine and ones sum1 else but it aint in the usa maybe ther runing a proxy i dunno fuk it


its glasgow not the usa lol must have his settings to encryptred


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 8, 2012)

tinker tailor soldier spy is out r5...rampart is a good movie..texas killing fields...catch 44 supposed to be good....a good film to see if u can find it is the salton sea..fookin ace film...bout whizz addicts....got a nice twist in it....requiem for a dream...another junky type movie thats good


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

Im in Glasgow......Ill go and chap his door. lol

Check this out - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRItYDKSqpQ&feature=g-all-lik&context=G29dd0e7FAAAAAAAABAA


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Jesus, I wouldny like to see you with the munchies.lol


Tbf bro the lads at work take the piss sayin how much i eat but im say 14 stone ringin wet 6ft odd and love weights wen i get the chance so it looks like i look after myself haha until peeps see wot i eat at work lmfao 2 whole sandwiches with a packet of meat on em salad and salad cream 3x bags of crisps 4 or 5 chocolates all dependin on size apple orange cerial bar triffle cake Yougurt flask of hot chocolate wen cold and 2 litrs of squash ! I go home with fuck all lol id hate to work out how many calories i eat a day


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tiltswitch said:


> tinker tailor soldier spy is out r5...rampart is a good movie..texas killing fields...catch 44 supposed to be good....a good film to see if u can find it is the salton sea..fookin ace film...bout whizz addicts....got a nice twist in it....requiem for a dream...another junky type movie thats good


http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4548057/

salton sea^^

catch .44 is ok i suppose but a little pulp fiction type amny diffrent points of view
texas killing fields was slow
requim for a dream is a awsome film
as is midnight cowboy


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 8, 2012)

that new the thing is ok for a laugh...its onli short...

i never thought id like it but that change up is fukin hilarious


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

well whoever is grabbing that its over halfway  gunna download that salton thingy next i think if u ever want a movie go here to lok at my list 

http://pastebin.com/gN7NT5KS


ignore the spam stuf that when we are casuising shit on other websites! lol good for a read tho lmao


----------



## Griffta (Jan 8, 2012)

tiltswitch said:


> requiem for a dream...another junky type movie thats good


good film that, bit heavy for a sunday night tho.
Isnt tinker tailor supposed to be shit?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/aardvark-hydroponics-electric-bud-trimmer-hydro-nft-dwc-/110803452271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19cc66816f

wtf is that^^^ looks naff does anyone use one worth getting?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

i just got a ne t.v aint had a good t.v for years but just got a 40'' led and loving it with the ps3


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i just got a ne t.v aint had a good t.v for years but just got a 40'' led and loving it with the ps3


Hey sambo been lookin at the 55inch led smart tv samsung tbf it looks the bollox pal but already got a 55inch so its 60 or nothin so the misses said lol were u bin hiding you old haggard cunt? !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

you got that film now? can i remove saying my end its done?


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/aardvark-hydroponics-electric-bud-trimmer-hydro-nft-dwc-/110803452271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19cc66816f
> 
> wtf is that^^^ looks naff does anyone use one worth getting?


supposed to cut the trimming time down by loads...dont kno anyone that uses 1 but not hererd there crap either


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 8, 2012)

that real steel is out now too...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a pretty much accepted fact that all trimming machine are shit. Cannabis does not typically have the bud structure to allow a trimming machine to do anything beyond a truly mediocre job. People still use a pair of scissors for a very good reason.

I watched Real Steel the other night, pretty shit film tbh


----------



## tiltswitch (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's a pretty much accepted fact that all trimming machine are shit. Cannabis does not typically have the bud structure to allow a trimming machine to do anything beyond a truly mediocre job. People still use a pair of scissors for a very good reason.
> 
> I watched Real Steel the other night, pretty shit film tbh


lol...thanx for that....the mrs has me watchin the fooker in a minute..had a feelin it was gonna be shit....


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tiltswitch said:


> lol...thanx for that....the mrs has me watchin the fooker in a minute..had a feelin it was gonna be shit....


yeh i watched it last week got about 20 mins inand sacked it off

http://www.bumblebeeauctions.co.uk/XcAPSearch.asp


^police auction site


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Aye, i read comments saying it's like rocky with machines, bullshit. I had nothing better to do so watched it to the end, but damn, i would have been pretty damned mad if i'd had to pay to watch that. It has about as much substance as candy floss.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

This threads been over run with geeks!! wtf are you all on about?!?!, torrent this torrent that, i just buy my films for 5 for a tenner off the local chink, seems a lot easier plus he's always got loads of porn lmao!!!................and no chedz its not your fave animal farm or nuthin! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> This threads been over run with geeks!! wtf are you all on about?!?!, torrent this torrent that, i just buy my films for 5 for a tenner off the local chink, seems a lot easier plus he's always got loads of porn lmao!!!................and no chedz its not your fave animal farm or nuthin! lol


This is just a justification for ignorance  Your spending money on his pirated films, taken for a sucker 

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|268l33|408932150|Real.Steel.2011.BluRay.720p.850MB.rar|893777|R~8E9F208FEA0AB6C2F5EEDE0C98492142|0|0

two clicks and the film is downloading at full speed for free. No requirement to go chat to some chink, no need to hand over money or try and keep your disk in shiny working condition. Mugs the lot of yas  I'd rather be a geek than a mug


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> This threads been over run with geeks!! wtf are you all on about?!?!, torrent this torrent that, i just buy my films for 5 for a tenner off the local chink, seems a lot easier plus he's always got loads of porn lmao!!!................and no chedz its not my fave animal farm or nuthin! lol


Always new u was a weird fucker mate not to worry hey who can help ya for rackin off over sheep lol u sure u aint welsh pal? !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> This is just a justification for ignorance  Your spending money on his pirated films, taken for a sucker
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|268l33|408932150|Real.Steel.2011.BluRay.720p.850MB.rar|893777|R~8E9F208FEA0AB6C2F5EEDE0C98492142|0|0
> 
> two clicks and the film is downloading at full speed for free. No requirement to go chat to some chink, no need to hand over money or try and keep your disk in shiny working condition. Mugs the lot of yas  I'd rather be a geek than a mug


you dont get fulll speed at rapidshare unless u pay premium
i charge 1.50 each for dvds and yes plenty of PORN!lol#

 as u can see nower nr the speed i would get full speed


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I get full speed with rapidshare and i don't pay for premium. I long gave up giving them money for simultaneous downloads.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> you dont get fulll speed at rapidshare unless u pay premium
> i charge 1.50 each for dvds and yes plenty of PORN!lol


depends how fast fullspeed is free accounts will max out slower connections 
megaupload gives me fullspeed which for me is 1.8 MB/sec 1800 kb/s rapidshare gives me half speed on free accounts


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

i get 8mbps every time without an issue. That;s a film in about 20 minutes or so. Can't complain or see any reason to consider anything else  Or if i can't be bothered to wait, i simply stream it through 1channel.ch instantaneously for free 

And as a bit of info, the majority of these download sites are all the same company For example sockshare and putlocker are one and the same thing.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> This is just a justification for ignorance  Your spending money on his pirated films, taken for a sucker
> 
> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|268l33|408932150|Real.Steel.2011.BluRay.720p.850MB.rar|893777|R~8E9F208FEA0AB6C2F5EEDE0C98492142|0|0
> 
> two clicks and the film is downloading at full speed for free. No requirement to go chat to some chink, no need to hand over money or try and keep your disk in shiny working condition. Mugs the lot of yas  I'd rather be a geek than a mug


Blah blah, yeh i no how to fuckin do it just cant be arsed to do it you get me? i ant got fuck all memory on my laptop either plus its slow as fuck an i have the cheap freebie internet off sky, so id need discs or up grade it or sumut which cost you get me muggins?? how much you pay a week for that shit?? much rather pay my minimum wage chinky friend you no, do my bit for the imagrants lmao!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I pay nothing. I pay £5 a month for unlimited internet and that covers everything. If i don't have space to download a film i steam it for free and diskspace is not an issue and it doesn't really matter what your internet speed is. The whole point is that wathcing films and such for free REALLY isn't that difficult or consuming. 

It makes me do a double take though. You can't be arsed with typing "watch xyz online" into google, but you can be arsed to get down to the amrket or whatever and find and then buy your pirate film. seems rather backwards.

Im already doing my bit for the chinks, i'm paying for their benefit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Lmao my chinky friend nips in the local boozer!!! so i pay him go home an watch films instead of sittin in the house fuckin about on my comp like a geek!!
Maybe when i get my new laptop an upgrade to unlimited soon ill get some tips off you guys an get yas to explain it in english not geekish an have ago myself, probs will be alot cheaper an save me lining the pockets of them chinky gangs but at the min i cant be fuckin arsed!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Geeking around? If that is what you consider typing the name of a film into a search box, oh dear!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

yeh pukka il be getting new server soon ask robbie its fukin mint totally anonymous downloads not even you isp can see what your downloading il sort u out with logon details and instructions everythings max download speeed fuk torrents when thats running  i mite even put a small chat room on ther for us ukers real time chat maybe good maybe not im not bothered eitherway

here TTT http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/

best streaming site on the net! free unlimited and tv shows too

http://1man1jar.org/

^^ watch this from start to finish LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Geeking around? If that is what you consider typing the name of a film into a search box, oh dear!


You guys really dont like bein called geeks do ya?? lol....................im takin about all that chit chat on the last 3-4 pages! not typin the name of a film in ive got utorrent on my comp an downloaded karate kid when my neighber 1st put it me on an that was the last time it took hours, an thats what i did type the fuckin name in, its all the lingo you lot use and speeds an shit you obviosly no it from spendin hours on your comps dweebs!!! lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh pukka il be getting new server soon ask robbie its fukin mint totally anonymous downloads not even you isp can see what your downloading il sort u out with logon details and instructions everythings max download speeed fuk torrents when thats running  i mite even put a small chat room on ther for us ukers real time chat maybe good maybe not im not bothered eitherway
> 
> here TTT http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/
> 
> ...


Ill defo take you up on that mate cheers! bout time i joined geek land! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Well in terms of lingo and speed and such, it did seem that i was the only actual geek  

I'm absolutely happy to be called a geek, it's what i am, but typing a film name into a search bar has nothing to do with geeks, most every girl i know can do this stuff in their sleep  It would be rather like me calling someone a geek because they know how to use twitter.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You guys really dont like bein called geeks do ya?? lol....................im takin about all that chit chat on the last 3-4 pages! not typin the name of a film in ive got utorrent on my comp an downloaded karate kid when my neighber 1st put it me on an that was the last time it took hours, an thats what i did type the fuckin name in, its all the lingo you lot use and speeds an shit you obviosly no it from spendin hours on your comps dweebs!!! lmfao!!!!!!!!


well obviously u dont have scene access--i do  so ur gunna get shit speeds and depends who ur isp is sky and any other using phone line are fukin bobbins u ever want a movie ask me ul have it FAST



tip top toker said:


> Well in terms of lingo and speed and such, it did seem that i was the only actual geek
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wait u know some girls? lol fort u was gay with the fairy avvy!!
give it a few weeks TTT il have a nice netwbook for u and i mean propper nice we will sort summet pal
take it u got a iphone? jailbroken? if not ur no geek


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Im just new to it all my mate a few doors up is a whizz kid(geek) an hes always tellin me the new shit he's upto, an tbh it blows my mind what you can do these days its mental, he has every tv channel you can imagain, he has 1 thats hardcore porn in hd 24/7 all american channels, i go to his to watch football he can watch any match he wants madness i tell thee!! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in a fighty mood 

UKRG, you keep banging on about scene access and trackers and all this lot. We're now in the day and age where pretty much none of that is relevant any more. For example your talk about how you got films fast because of your torrent trackers, oh i laughed quite a bit as i read those posts  Your notion that your tracker allowed you to defy what was physically possible  Leave the geek stuff to the geeks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Out of curiosity, i'd love to learn what company you use that offers you a 1gigabit upload speed.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm in a fighty mood
> 
> UKRG, you keep banging on about scene access and trackers and all this lot. We're now in the day and age where pretty much none of that is relevant any more. For example your talk about how you got films fast because of your torrent trackers, oh i laughed quite a bit as i read those posts  Your notion that your tracker allowed you to defy what was physically possible


its all about seeds n leeches yes BUT when u use a PRIVATE racker 99% of the torrents are hosted on 1gbt line servers wer most public u.e piratebay,iso hunt act act fristly they are dodgy with viruses tpb is getting better and in public u dont have to keep a ratio like this


im not banging on im trying to educate u ive been a proffesional pirate for many yrs and some sites took me a few yrs to get into invites only kinda shit u gotta keep it save coz remember ur ip shows up in utorent and anyone can download a public torrent mpiaa watever and then ur fooked i got a infringment letter for sum cascada song 395 fine FUK U SED


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Out of curiosity, i'd love to learn what company you use that offers you a 1gigabit upload speed.


http://www.novalayer.com/
exellent service 
u can get a kimsufi server on 100mbit lines for 13.99 per month but u ghave to set it all up yourself and thats a pain#


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't have to keep a ratio at all. IF you're in anyway serious about downloading you'd be using usenet or such. Torrents re for kids.

Those speeds are the download speeds, not upload. I'd love to see where you aquire a 1gbit uplaod as claimed. Seems from googling that that doesn't exist, other than maybe in multi-billion pound companies.

you seemed to think your tracker allowed to you to defy the mathematics of transfer speeds. No offence but i'd rather you didn't try and educate me in this field.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I don't have to keep a ratio at all. IF you're in anyway serious about downloading you'd be using usenet or such. Torrents re for kids.


usenet will be blocked by all english isps soon bt already has blocked newzbin so unless u pay for a proxy ur fooked 



UKRG said:


> usenet will be blocked by all english isps soon bt already has blocked newzbin so unless u pay for a proxy ur fooked


and fuk paying for donwloads man i pay 70 per month anyways lol

snd i mainly use encrypted ftp NOT torrents


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Less Geekin more Freakin............BUD!!!!!

*Livers/Blues bud shot day 19 of 12/12

**




*


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2012)

Bt tried to block newzbin, and they failed.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats fuckin betta p keep em comin lad fuck these computer geeks haha i hate not avin my comp at hand got sum nice shots on my phone


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

what ever happened to kingsize chocolate bars/? its all fukin duo now i suppose u get 4 end pieces to have rather than the 2 BUT i prefer kingsize whats your thoughts on this serious subject because it is of some concern

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<awsome bluberry drink


----------



## jafooli (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude just smoke another. 4 ends better than two i guess


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

jafooli said:


> Dude just smoke another. 4 ends better than two i guess


yeh its all about nibbling the chocolate around the sides then end then the stuf on top mars bars ofc i dont even eat chocolate anymore ive lost nrly 2 stone in 3 weeks  

its coz a duo weighs less than a kingsize for the small gap between the bars

just bought a psp for a 10 of weed  nice il hack it later

fuk me im getting atticted to this fukin site~! all day been on here lol they need a radio

going for a spliff ttt il educate u sumore later bless ur cotton socks


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 8, 2012)

booom


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> booom


you in the 1000mb testing area or thats a server speed test

found this its exactly what ive got 

The symptoms of plantar fasciitis are:

Pain on the bottom of the heel

Pain that is usually worse upon arising

Pain that increases over a period of months

People with plantar fasciitis often describe the pain as worse when they get up in the morning or after they&#8217;ve been sitting for long periods of time. After a few minutes of walking the pain decreases, because walking stretches the fascia. For some people the pain subsides but returns after spending long periods of time on their feet.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

any1 still up???


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

ya me
gone quiet aint it


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ya me
> gone quiet aint it


fucking smashed geezer, just sent ya a reply to ya pm.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

think im gonna spew if i smoke a joint but really could do with going to sleep now lol might risk it lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> think im gonna spew if i smoke a joint but really could do with going to sleep now lol might risk it lol


yeh im the same ive smoked mayb ehalf oz in 36 hrs im getting fed up of it!lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh im the same ive smoked mayb ehalf oz in 36 hrs im getting fed up of it!lol


i get so fed up with the smoke if im honest, makes me lazy and i got no pain im trying to get rid off, just smoke it for a buzz but getting old now and sick of it tbh outa my last harvest of 17oz i kept 12grams for meself and donated the rest to local caregivers lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i get so fed up with the smoke if im honest, makes me lazy and i got no pain im trying to get rid off, just smoke it for a buzz but getting old now and sick of it tbh outa my last harvest of 17oz i kept 12grams for meself and donated the rest to local caregivers lol


yeh thsi one ife got is i think pretty hi in the cdb bit ain relief as its a mnediacal starin dont know how much is true about that but its a lovely smoke but no 1 will buy ounces coz its soo dence they cvant differentiate between wet and stciky the fukin morons 28g is 28g its the type wen u grind it gets tighter


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh thsi one ife got is i think pretty hi in the cdb bit ain relief as its a mnediacal starin dont know how much is true about that but its a lovely smoke but no 1 will buy ounces coz its soo dence they cvant differentiate between wet and stciky the fukin morons 28g is 28g its the type wen u grind it gets tighter


it aint cheese m8 the numptys dont want nuffing but lol kali mist tho is a top top strain, i didnt read in ya journal how long u let it flower for tho?

and the dryness n denseness is all about there gram/.8 selling they want fluffy shit that looks big or cheese thats stinking.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

this joint is just making me feel more charged up lol dont think the spew is far away tho lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

yeh loll is t her a iphone app for this site? i do jailbreaks if anyone interested 

yeh im just rolling one now loaded it gotta sit on a chair at the fronn t door coz cant stand ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh loll is t her a iphone app for this site? i do jailbreaks if anyone interested
> 
> yeh im just rolling one now loaded it gotta sit on a chair at the fronn t door coz cant stand ffs


legs keep ya awake with pain then geezer? they did look fucking painfull.

this joint is killing me deffo fink im gonna spew if i smoke the other half lol but fuck it.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 8, 2012)

found this its exactly whats wrong with me

*London Heel Pain Treatment | Plantar Fasciitis Specialist Clinic London*

Heel Pain & Plantar Fasciitis




Heel pain is most often caused by plantar fasciitis, a condition that is sometimes also called heel spur syndrome when a spur is present. Heel pain may also be due to other causes, such as a stress fracture, tendonitis, arthritis, nerve irritation, or, rarely, a cyst.
Because there are several potential causes, it is important to have heel pain properly diagnosed. A foot and ankle specialist is able to distinguish between all the possibilities and determine the underlying source of your heel pain.
*What Is Plantar Fasciitis?&#8232;*Plantar fasciitis is an inflammation of the band of tissue (the plantar fascia) that extends from the heel to the toes. In this condition, the fascia first becomes irritated and then inflamed, resulting in heel pain.
*Causes:*
The most common cause of plantar fasciitis relates to faulty structure of the foot. For example, people who have problems with their arches, either overly flat feet or high-arched feet, are more prone to developing plantar fasciitis.
Wearing non-supportive footwear on hard, flat surfaces puts abnormal strain on the plantar fascia and can also lead to plantar fasciitis. This is particularly evident when one&#8217;s job requires long hours on the feet. Obesity may also contribute to plantar fasciitis.
*Symptoms:&#8232;*
The symptoms of plantar fasciitis are:
Pain on the bottom of the heel
Pain that is usually worse upon arising
Pain that increases over a period of months
People with plantar fasciitis often describe the pain as worse when they get up in the morning or after they&#8217;ve been sitting for long periods of time. After a few minutes of walking the pain decreases, because walking stretches the fascia. For some people the pain subsides but returns after spending long periods of time on their feet.
*Diagnosis:&#8232;*
To arrive at a diagnosis, the foot and ankle surgeon will obtain your medical history and examine your foot. Throughout this process the specialist rules out all the possible causes for your heel pain other than plantar fasciitis.
In addition, diagnostic imaging studies such as x-rays or other imaging modalities may be used to distinguish the different types of heel pain. Sometimes heel spurs are found in patients with plantar fasciitis, but these are rarely a source of pain. When they are present, the condition may be diagnosed as plantar fasciitis/heel spur syndrome.
*Non-Surgical Treatment&#8232;*Treatment of plantar fasciitis begins with first-line strategies,:
*Orthotic devices.* Custom orthotic devices that fit into your shoe help correct the underlying structural abnormalities causing the plantar fasciitis.
*Injection therapy.* In some cases, corticosteroid injections are used to help reduce the inflammation and relieve pain.
*Removable walking cast.* A removable walking cast may be used to keep your foot immobile for a few weeks to allow it to rest and heal.
*Night splint.* Wearing a night splint allows you to maintain an extended stretch of the foot


anyway got to l;ie down mate footds throbbing and goto aput it up and dunno were me netwook is


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2012)

no worries geezer nice1 for listening to me wrecked self at 3am u get them legs up they looked fucking painfull.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 9, 2012)

Its a business fibre line actually. A lot of money is paid for it.. Not by me fortunately 



UKRG said:


> you in the 1000mb testing area or thats a server speed test.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2012)

i get this at work 

but my home line hahaha bt and sky  i could write a letter and post it to the server faster


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

mroning guys well anotgher morning fo absolute agony!
TTT ROBBIE SHES POSTING THAT WEN SHE GOES TO POST OFFFICE TTT URE USB LEAD IS INCLUDED  

I THINK IVECONVINCED THE MISSUS TO DO 1 PLANT GROW IN AIRPOTS VEG UNDER BLUE SPEC CFL THEN FLOWER UNDER THE 600 and 250 GOTTA BE A BEATS WITH THEM LUMANS NO?

FUKIN SICK OF THIS PAIN ITS A JOKE


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey mate get that grow on the go 

I just switched my first grow to 12/12 and I well excited!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeh i will do gotta order the aero pot and blue cfl i cant belive no1 wants to swapa 250hps for a 200cfl lol

its fine tho il buy one then its going 

seeds from attitude aint arrived yet ordered friday


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

I would if I had one dude! 

Dont worry about it them seeds should arrive soon.


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;8_gwCKd5U_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_gwCKd5U_U&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G266d477RVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

They're going to have had a hell of a weekend keeping up with all the orders due to their promo.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> They're going to have had a hell of a weekend keeping up with all the orders due to their promo.


yeh wassis faces turned up saturday when he orders friday! he did it early doors tho me was 4pm anyways fuk it ther here wen ther here


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

who on this thread owns a fire extinguisher?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

I do, but only because i was sawing some wood in the bathroom and didn't want the flat going up in smoke.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

sawing wood? wtf ttt lol hgows that gunna cxase a fire/? lmao

just out ur prezzie in the post for u and robbie )


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

Friction cause heat, increasing the friction increases the heat. Too much heat causes fire.

god to hear. Need to get my seeds in the post for peeps today, cant be bothered getting off the sofa though. Maybe i'll be able to persuade myself with the concept of going and buying some cheese.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

YO ttt ya noob that comment u posted last nbite about the movie on rapidshare lmao ITS FAKE
u need t visit a site to get the password which then wont work LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

I was not posting it because of it's legitimacy, i was posting it as a simple example of how easy it is to get something downloading. And no, it's not fake  password is r34lsteel it works just fine. So what're you gonna get wrong next?  

I did a very bad thing  I just found a website that does frozen seafood next day delivery. Think i'm gonna have to find £50 from somewhere and get a little bit silly. Mmmmm, brown shrimp.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I was not posting it because of it's legitimacy, i was posting it as a simple example of how easy it is to get something downloading. And no, it's not fake  password is r34lsteel it works just fine. So what're you gonna get wrong next?
> 
> I did a very bad thing  I just found a website that does frozen seafood next day delivery. Think i'm gonna have to find £50 from somewhere and get a little bit silly. Mmmmm, brown shrimp.




lol passwords suk ass i dident even bother visiting a website that always suonds fishy to me anyway the films pants i guess im just too paranoid


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't visit the website either. It was displayed right there on the page offering the download link, in the same way a torrent has a description you can read prior to downloading it. It tickles me though, you call something a fake and someone a noob without even knowing what you're talking about.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

You not got ya seeds yet UKRG? Are you sure you did it right? Its just your struggling to understand the whole downloading thing lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Right no more fucking nerdy computer talk. lol Im away to water my poles of bud. Every plant Ive grew in this grow has bud from the bottom of the main stem to the top with very few side branches. Strange as fuck. Going to blast the hell out them with Overdrive


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

what strain are you doing this time Billy?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

aww my heads fucked mate seriously too many tablets over the past week cqant think straight!lol
im not a dd dowonloader anwyays suppose its safer coz u dont need to seed of keep a ratio out of all of em megaupload is best
n yeh i did order them rite i even got the email confirmation as i rang them with the order sure they will be here soon enough


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> what strain are you doing this time Billy?


Space this one is. never a 6 week finisher tho. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

has anyone ever participated in the Soul Train before?
[video=youtube_share;vdGivpu3jlo]http://youtu.be/vdGivpu3jlo[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;BR7vjTigPm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR7vjTigPm0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

my pal just made this lol

and made this for me when i srat encding agin

[video=youtube;pCEro87FAEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCEro87FAEg[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

What's an endcode? 

They're not too shabby either of em though.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

thats the point a endcode coz ther a shity release group always out of focus ect ect LOL

ur inbox is full TTT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

i was wondering what UKRG stood for. i just signed up to the station.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i was wondering what UKRG stood for. i just signed up to the station.


united kingdome realease group we encode movies music all sorts and upload to various torrent site around the net(respected ones only)
had a bit of a break since b4 xmas so wen i get better il be bak n full force gunna use that ukrg logo as the intro to the filom sorta b4 the paramount thing!lol pretty cool

http://removelegendfrometgroup.blogspot.com/

lmao

[video=youtube;Fw9HcFDezgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw9HcFDezgM[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> united kingdome realease group we encode movies music all sorts and upload to various torrent site around the net(respected ones only)
> had a bit of a break since b4 xmas so wen i get better il be bak n full force gunna use that ukrg logo as the intro to the filom sorta b4 the paramount thing!lol pretty cool
> 
> http://removelegendfrometgroup.blogspot.com/
> ...


that is some crazy shit! that youtube cartoon is so wierd. the legend is very hated. i thought you were promoting the raggae music station.. lol..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Just back from watering the poles. Defo SOG is the way to go for me. Fuck trees


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

WTF is that link all about?? I've got literally NO IDEA lol, proper interwebz confusion going on. Legend? Camels?? Moustache!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 9, 2012)

how do nipples and gents. finally time too kick back and enjoy a fat reefa
u finished with being ill ttt? wot seafood site u found? they got seabass and rainbo trout? love that stuff man.
over week ccuring and smoke very tasty already. ent had buy any in ages is defo the way. all them dodgy car park meets or going peeps houses u ent sure off , all a thing off the past. saves so much time


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> WTF is that link all about?? I've got literally NO IDEA lol, proper interwebz confusion going on. Legend? Camels?? Moustache!


a prik backstabbing indian admin on extratorrent.com it used to be a great site till him and the indians moved in now its shit us long timers know what hes done banning folks for no reason and faking proof of stuf theyve done

heres the other one http://etscreenshots.tk/

he is a universally hated dude


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just back from watering the poles. Defo SOG is the way to go for me. Fuck trees


I need to get my head around/just try doing a scrog. Whats up with yer conifers?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Ive kept all these plant short and lolipopped from and early age, hence they all have one giant pole of bud from bottom of the stem to the top. No longer am I fighting with space and using wire to tie things up and they are easy as fuck to feed. This is my new method and Im sticking to it. Looking for about 2oz per plant and Ill be happy


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

Turn that Frankenstein you see in the mirror in the morning into a Frankenfine! Of course, you'll still be you in a legal sense, but think of it as a thinner, more attractive, better you.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey peeps, mouse coming out to play  Seeya all after my first smoke...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

yeh im dong a 1 plant grow next and my aim is to get 16 ounce of it! qwite possible with a long veg u think?(well thats what i told the missus anyways)

on another note is it normal to start seeing double when ur taking tramadols?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

Tolerance breaks suck, all for the best though  Just some ciggies for me. Bad man!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

yeh im finding my self banging the side of my head to get staright vvision again weird i really font wanna go bak to hospotal coz they wont gimmin ower nr as many meds as i need and its soo fuking boring expecially when tghey put u in a ward with 100+ yr olds dying on ventelators,no tv no phone fuk all 
anyway sik of talking bowt my problems hows everyone eles probl;ems?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

I dont really have any problems, except I'm smoking shit weed & my girls wont be done for a month.
cheers for asking tho, appreciate it man. Nice to know someone cares.

Hang on, I'm running out of rhizotonic. thats a bit of a bitch


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

evenin ring stretchers. im back, on ma spunk buckets new chrimbo lap top...its pretty good....she went in the huff with me the other nite for asking for sex....although tbh i did ask if she fancied me giving her fish bucket a little stir....no fuckin sense of humour that woman.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Tolerance breaks suck, all for the best though  Just some ciggies for me. Bad man!


Are you on a self imposed weed ban?

W.T.F


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

nice dura, a shiny new laptop. I give you an hour with it before it wont turn on cos its riddled with dirty porn virus' & shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Are you on a self imposed weed ban?
> 
> W.T.F


To a degree yes. I knew when i pollinated my plants that it would screw me over to a degree, and the one plant i do have growing is not for me. I not entirely fussed though, i've smoked all day every day for years now, given that i'm set to be hitting canada where i can get a pound for $1K from my mate, i rather decided that a 2 month tolerance brek before jumping over there would not be the wort thing in the world 

And having smoked just about nothing but cheese for two and a half years, a break will be godd, i'm pretty much incapable of enjoying any strain but cheese, everything else is just genearlly naff. Hopefully after a break, i'll enjoy other strains a bit more


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> nice dura, a shiny new laptop. I give you an hour with it before it wont turn on cos its riddled with dirty porn virus' & shit.


most likely mate, i do tend to hang around sum real dodgy sites..


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

A client called just seconds after I lit up. He fires me every time I don't answer the phone, and I wasn't in the mood to be fired tonight, so I answered. It was maddening. He talked for ages so I thought it was safe to inhale, at which precise point he would say: "What do you think?" Kept happening. Sinful waste of precious medicinal plant created by a loving generous God, that's what it is.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it just me or is England way more racist than it used to be, say, 15 years ago?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

lol. Your Ari Gold at the start of the call, by the end your more beavis & butthead.
I can no longer mix work & weed for this very reason.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Is it just me or is England way more racist than it used to be, say, 15 years ago?


I think it's probably relative to the increased opportunity to be racist  More poles i see, more opportunities i have to be racist


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think it's probably relative to the increased opportunity to be racist  More poles i see, more opportunities i have to be racist


You'd be like Alf Garnett round here then!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol. Your Ari Gold at the start of the call, by the end your more beavis & butthead.
> I can no longer mix work & weed for this very reason.


So you quit working. Very wise. I've only been in possession of my own stash for a couple of months now, so I'm still working out the boundaries and restraints I need to self-impose to prevent a major fuck-up. Any further ones, that is.

But it's a learning experience. Lesson of the month: never, ever, EVER get mashed before trying out Powerizers for the first time.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think it's probably relative to the increased opportunity to be racist  More poles i see, more opportunities i have to be racist


What's your problem with Poles? Does it include Pole-dancers as well? Because I was on the brink of offering to introduce you to my sister.

Seriously. How can anybody have a problem with Poles? That's like having a problem with... elderberry cordial. It's too bland to even be properly offensive.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

you probably cut racism by about 50% in scotland if you took me out of it.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

Quit work?! I wish! I enter the lottery for that. Just no toking until I get home.
Those powerisers look cool but I'd deffo end up breaking my legs


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

rhod gilbert is a funny man


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What's your problem with Poles? Does it include Pole-dancers as well? Because I was on the brink of offering to introduce you to my sister.
> 
> Seriously. How can anybody have a problem with Poles? That's like having a problem with... elderberry cordial. It's too bland to even be properly offensive.


I'm not a racist, i was in the supermarket just today happily talking with a half polish lad i knew from school 6 years ago, a chinese guy, and an indian looking fella who often serve me. I was simply putting a concept across. Maybe there is more racism because there are more opportunities for people to be racist.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Those powerisers look cool but I'd deffo end up breaking my legs


Nah, I reckon both my legs would have remained intact if I hadn't been so high. Either that, or the ceiling in my living room has a life of its own, the freaky bastard.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

im not so much racist as i can see my country going to shit with all the immigrants ect ect and the illigals what wen they catch them if they ainr git a passport they cant deport them ffs get the army out and deprt everyone of em


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> rhod gilbert is a funny man


please tell me someone else is watching him wine tasting on bbc2. priceless!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> please tell me someone else is watching him wine tasting on bbc2. priceless!


Don't have tv, sorry.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not a racist, i was in the supermarket just today happily talking with a half polish lad i knew from school 6 years ago, a chinese guy, and an indian looking fella who often serve me. I was simply putting a concept across. Maybe there is more racism because there are more opportunities for people to be racist.


I was joking, but congrats on your multi-cultural chat (sorry, it sounded really funny in my head and I swear you'd be laughing if you were in a box in my basement).

I dunno, man, I don't think it's increased opportunity so much as a secret but massive backlash against the PC-ness being rammed down everybody's throats. Like when you see an anti-smoking ad and immediately suck on a fag. That's my random theory anyway.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

im watching 'big bang' re runs....well thats me started another 4 seeds so back in the game.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> im not so much racist as i can see my country going to shit with all the immigrants ect ect and the illigals what wen they catch them if they ainr git a passport they cant deport them ffs get the army out and deprt everyone of em


Hmm don't think we can blame immigrants and illegals for the country going to shit mate


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im watching 'big bang' re runs....well thats me started another 4 seeds so back in the game.


Dammit dammit dammit! I _knew _there was something I meant to download last week, in preparation for my broadband-less week.

Which season?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I was joking, but congrats on your multi-cultural chat (sorry, it sounded really funny in my head and I swear you'd be laughing if you were in a box in my basement).
> 
> I dunno, man, I don't think it's increased opportunity so much as a secret but massive backlash against the PC-ness being rammed down everybody's throats. Like when you see an anti-smoking ad and immediately suck on a fag. That's my random theory anyway.


Wouldn't that make him Bi? Hurr  I think you might be right to a degree though


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im watching 'big bang' re runs....well thats me started another 4 seeds so back in the game.


What strains mate?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

im watching carfellas and hardcore pawn! awsome


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Dammit dammit dammit! I _knew _there was something I meant to download last week, in preparation for my broadband-less week.
> 
> Which season?


not sure, its just stuff on the sky planner my bird recorded, its not the new series.
@griffta...1 church, a white domina,a blue widow and a livers cross i got from don, its a re so no garauntee whether iot'll be a keeper yet. there all about 1 week old, sitting rockwool under a 250 cfl, around 1 to 2" tall and showing decent root, i'll proabbly put them into the dwc buckets tomorrow. i got the canna range of nutes to see what there like and im going with the ionics boosre ive still got and sum pk13/14 when thje hit flowering. my last, and first attempt, at dwc gave me around 3.5 oz per plant, not bad considering i was only using cheap ionics nutes anda 400 watt bulb witha 2 weeks veg cycle, im gonna twekk a bit on this one and up the light to 600.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

No TV. Now no broadband. Digging through my pathetic attempt at rebuilding my lost film archives: Watched it yesterday, watched it recently, shite, total rubbish, watched it last week, utter crap, this one doesn't work, total bollocks, watched it two days ago.

Which one should I go for?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> No TV. Now no broadband. Digging through my pathetic attempt at rebuilding my lost film archives: Watched it yesterday, watched it recently, shite, total rubbish, watched it last week, utter crap, this one doesn't work, total bollocks, watched it two days ago.
> 
> Which one should I go for?


my sky dish gor ripped off the bloody wall last week by the high winds and i had no broadband either, then my fuuckin pc went tits up as well, so ive been stuck scrounging dvds off every fucker fora week. i'll fix the pc this week, the dish got fixed earler and i'll be on line ina bouta week or two...but for 6 days tthere i felt like i had moved to the 1930s, or Wales


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

you love that church lol. might have to try it one day


----------



## dura72 (Jan 9, 2012)

it was my first grow and ive always liked it, no problems with it anda decent yeild...its also relatively rare so its a good seller.havea pop at griff mate, the seeds are dirt cheap, i think it was canna cup winnera few years ago.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

I grew church, piss easy to grow, decent yield, crap smoke though imo. Guess it depends what reason you're growing it for.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 9, 2012)

I only got the beans for the G13 haze pukka recommended the other day so I'm good for a while.
I'm interested to know what strains people choose & why and Ive heard Dura mention it a few times


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Munchies. Ice cream. Cold.

They keep blathering about local raids on local "marijuana farms" in the local rag. I'm bottling out on the idea of using the basement as my farm (with TTT in a box to take care of them). It's a draughty house; the smell would leak out all over the place.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Munchies. Ice cream. Cold.
> 
> They keep blathering about local raids on local "marijuana farms" in the local rag. I'm bottling out on the idea of using the basement as my farm (with TTT in a box to take care of them). It's a draughty house; the smell would leak out all over the place.


na basemnts are cool make the ducting inot the base of ur chimeny so it goes up and out he room and board the windows up from the inside therl be no heat signiture coze ur under 2-3 stories of building youll be fine i was parra all way through mine dint help when a helecopter was over my house shining the light on me and around wer i was lol paniccccc


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm beginning to feel this box in the basement concept is beginning to sound like lave labour. I want a lawyer. That or i want payment in the form of shrimp. Mmmm


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> na basemnts are cool make the ducting inot the base of ur chimeny so it goes up and out he room and board the windows up from the inside therl be no heat signiture coze ur under 2-3 stories of building youll be fine i was parra all way through mine dint help when a helecopter was over my house shining the light on me and around wer i was lol paniccccc


Eek! What were they doing up there?!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm beginning to feel this box in the basement concept is beginning to sound like lave labour. I want a lawyer. That or i want payment in the form of shrimp. Mmmm


No, the kid is the one I use for hard labour. You'll be a kind of permanently stoned court jester. But I've worked you all out - none of you could share sleeping quarters with a bunch of baby marijuana plants without cooing over them, lovingly tending to them, feeding them, washing them, singing to them... So your contributions would be voluntary (but I'm counting on them).

How do you like your shrimp?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol. Well mythbusters showed that plants like heavy metal. I hope your don't appreciate your sleep that much, i can growl with the best of them


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> eek! What were they doing up there?!


chasin a burgler my area ther always overhead they wont get no heat sigiture from my house


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> chasin a burgler my area ther always overhead they wont get no heat sigiture from my house


Ahh. Around these parts they use bicycles.

Do you have a link to some definitive article on heat signatures? My house is built on a steep hill so the basement is actually ground-level one end and underground the other...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Ahh. Around these parts they use bicycles.
> 
> Do you have a link to some definitive article on heat signatures? My house is built on a steep hill so the basement is actually ground-level one end and underground the other...


thez oneo n here about flir or sum shit il try find it


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> thez oneo n here about flir or sum shit il try find it


Thanks - wouldn't want to base my entire master plan* on some shite advice or inaccurate data, which is what I'd probably end up reading if I googled "how to hide heat signature of weed nursery". 

_*That's my master plan for world domination, not the other one._


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Ahh. Around these parts they use bicycles.
> 
> Do you have a link to some definitive article on heat signatures? My house is built on a steep hill so the basement is actually ground-level one end and underground the other...


A police/power company helicopter can pick up near everything. However a heat signature from a flir camera is not enough to grant a warrant, there are too many innocent reasons why the roof could be hot etc. In the same way the police cannot obtain a warrant for a power increase, unless of absurd proportions, because a simple electric heater to put under your desk will consume 3 kilowatts alone. There have been cases quite recently where the police have obtained a suspicious heat signature, but their only option was to knock on the door and try and talk themselves in, the one i remember best is the issue where they knocked on a persons house becaue of a heat signature in the garage, so the wife opened the door, and they asked if they could have a look around, so she phoned her lawyer husband at work, who told them what was what, but then agreed to let the wife show them around, to find a hampster heater in the garage  Most of that story was irrelevent but the point being they could not obtain a warrant, they tried to talk themselves in for a cup of tea like. oh sorry, this is the garage, i thought it was the bathroom, whooopseedaisy.

But while they can't obtain a warrant, that kind of thing can cause them to investigate further, which might in turn pull up enough factors to grant the warrant.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Thanks - wouldn't want to base my entire master plan* on some shite advice or inaccurate data, which is what I'd probably end up reading if I googled "how to hide heat signature of weed nursery".
> 
> _*That's my master plan for world domination, not the other one._


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/13183-secure-place-buy-c3-anti.html

http://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/outdoor-cultivation/27005-helicopters-thermal-detection-flir-cameras.html

http://www.onlinepot.org/misc/hidefromflair.htm


whats this about?
http://www.liquidlumens.com/store/


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/13183-secure-place-buy-c3-anti.html
> 
> http://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/outdoor-cultivation/27005-helicopters-thermal-detection-flir-cameras.html
> 
> http://www.onlinepot.org/misc/hidefromflair.htm


Cool thanks =)


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Cool thanks =)


all i done is stretched a large grow tent panel over the top ov my grow room folded in half nailed down to the rafters with a hile through the ceiling for the extractor so no neats showing up the gotta get a new extractor and turn it bakwards for fresh inlet air and i got 2 old outlet pipes going throu me roof in attick so coud attach one to the otlet and one to the inlet thats the lpant anyways got a crabon filter but fuk that yankee candles work much better


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A police/power company helicopter can pick up near everything. However a heat signature from a flir camera is not enough to grant a warrant, there are too many innocent reasons why the roof could be hot etc. In the same way the police cannot obtain a warrant for a power increase, unless of absurd proportions, because a simple electric heater to put under your desk will consume 3 kilowatts alone. There have been cases quite recently where the police have obtained a suspicious heat signature, but their only option was to knock on the door and try and talk themselves in, the one i remember best is the issue where they knocked on a persons house becaue of a heat signature in the garage, so the wife opened the door, and they asked if they could have a look around, so she phoned her lawyer husband at work, who told them what was what, but then agreed to let the wife show them around, to find a hampster heater in the garage  Most of that story was irrelevent but the point being they could not obtain a warrant, they tried to talk themselves in for a cup of tea like. oh sorry, this is the garage, i thought it was the bathroom, whooopseedaisy.
> 
> But while they can't obtain a warrant, that kind of thing can cause them to investigate further, which might in turn pull up enough factors to grant the warrant.


*frantically scribbling notes*

You know, an awful lot of different stories these days seem to end up with that same hamster heater :-/


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A police/power company helicopter can pick up near everything. However a heat signature from a flir camera is not enough to grant a warrant, there are too many innocent reasons why the roof could be hot etc. In the same way the police cannot obtain a warrant for a power increase, unless of absurd proportions, because a simple electric heater to put under your desk will consume 3 kilowatts alone. There have been cases quite recently where the police have obtained a suspicious heat signature, but their only option was to knock on the door and try and talk themselves in, the one i remember best is the issue where they knocked on a persons house becaue of a heat signature in the garage, so the wife opened the door, and they asked if they could have a look around, so she phoned her lawyer husband at work, who told them what was what, but then agreed to let the wife show them around, to find a hampster heater in the garage  Most of that story was irrelevent but the point being they could not obtain a warrant, they tried to talk themselves in for a cup of tea like. oh sorry, this is the garage, i thought it was the bathroom, whooopseedaisy.
> 
> But while they can't obtain a warrant, that kind of thing can cause them to investigate further, which might in turn pull up enough factors to grant the warrant.


There was another case over your way where the old bill kicked the door in only to find fuck all, the heat sig coming from the roof was because the attic door was missing and all the heat in the house was rising into the attic lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> all i done is stretched a large grow tent panel over the top ov my grow room folded in half nailed down to the rafters with a hile through the ceiling for the extractor so no neats showing up the gotta get a new extractor and turn it bakwards for fresh inlet air and i got 2 old outlet pipes going throu me roof in attick so coud attach one to the otlet and one to the inlet thats the lpant anyways got a crabon filter but fuk that yankee candles work much better


OK, details beginning to crystallise... But I'm still paranoid about that smell seeping up through the floorboards of my living-room and me not really noticing (the whole frog-boiling syndrome) and then one day the cops turn up to say my brat has committed its first criminal offence, and as I try to persuade them that I'm a nice posh respectable lady with a human child (and only you lot know the truth), one of the officers starts sniffing the air...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> OK, details beginning to crystallise... But I'm still paranoid about that smell seeping up through the floorboards of my living-room and me not really noticing (the whole frog-boiling syndrome) and then one day the cops turn up to say my brat has committed its first criminal offence, and as I try to persuade them that I'm a nice posh respectable lady with a human child (and only you lot know the truth), one of the officers starts sniffing the air...


well u need to get sum ply and put it over the rafters in your celler inbetween the rafters? then put sum insulation or cheap duvets inbetween the wood and floor underneath then ul be insulated and no light goinng throu the floor,
my pals grow u could light his lounge up with the amount of light cummin thru his floor boards hes gunna have to panel the floor in his lounge,
i con only semll my gange outside if the breoom window of the room wer the grow room is is open
its good to be paranoid but dont get TOO paranoid i got like that and it was shit and wen i pakdced it away the equipmnet i slept better (part from me foot)
but im just a real parra cunt so yeh in short dont get too parra a 600 aint gunna show up on a flir


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well u need to get sum ply and put it over the rafters in your celler inbetween the rafters? then put sum insulation or cheap duvets inbetween the wood and floor underneath then ul be insulated and no light goinng throu the floor,
> my pals grow u could light his lounge up with the amount of light cummin thru his floor boards hes gunna have to panel the floor in his lounge,
> i con only semll my gange outside if the breoom window of the room wer the grow room is is open
> its good to be paranoid but dont get TOO paranoid i got like that and it was shit and wen i pakdced it away the equipmnet i slept better (part from me foot)
> but im just a real parra cunt so yeh in short dont get too parra a 600 aint gunna show up on a flir


Hmm. I'm crap with suspense. Even as a kid I used to leap out of bed to confront the monster head-on rather than patiently wait for morning/ sleep. I'd have to find a way to acquire a split personality. Dr Jekyll would be the nice respectable lady who wouldn't recognize weed if it tumbled out of her spice cupboard. Ms Hyde would be the weird wild eccentric hermit who sings to her babies in her basement. So long as Dr Jekyll is unaware of Ms Hyde's existence, and Ms Hyde keeps the basement locked, I think I might pull this off in a freaky and psychologically unhealthy way. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hmm. I'm crap with suspense. Even as a kid I used to leap out of bed to confront the monster head-on rather than patiently wait for morning/ sleep. I'd have to find a way to acquire a split personality. Dr Jekyll would be the nice respectable lady who wouldn't recognize weed if it tumbled out of her spice cupboard. Ms Hyde would be the weird wild eccentric hermit who sings to her babies in her basement. So long as Dr Jekyll is unaware of Ms Hyde's existence, and Ms Hyde keeps the basement locked, I think I might pull this off in a freaky and psychologically unhealthy way. I'm looking forward to it.


lol ur as random and nutty as TTT lmao

SO TTT u going canada and leaving us pal or what?


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol ur as random and nutty as TTT lmao


Sticks and stones mate =)

How's the foot? New drugs working out for you, sleep-wise? *glancing pointedly at invisible watch*


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

no mate getting worse anytime i try walk anyware round the house i get immence pain like rocking bak and forth in complete agony cant do anything but rive in pain the sleepers r working but im low and dont see doc till friday im seriously thinking of telling them to ake the foot if thats a real option? but i maybe will have to bite the bullet and go to hospital il have to get a mobile dongle from sumwer tho coz cant go with no net or tv lol iuts expensive living in thehispital and il take my own meds fuk ther u can only have this much jargon


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds shitty. What exactly is wrong with your foot? Apart from the fact that it puts people off their food  I've got a few Xanax rolling around if they'd help you sleep or whatever, don't use them myself, too addictive =) Not quite sure why you'd feel obliged to check into hospital - superior pain meds?! The mere thought of a UK hospital makes my teeth water (and I was quite cool with a hospital where they had stood a real human skeleton in one corner of the geriatric ward - I mean, I'm fairly non-judgemental about hospitals on the whole).


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> evenin ring stretchers. im back, on ma spunk buckets new chrimbo lap top...its pretty good....she went in the huff with me the other nite for asking for sex....although tbh i did ask if she fancied me giving her fish bucket a little stir....no fuckin sense of humour that woman.


Forgot to say (and I'm the last man standing now so basically talking to myself) - mate there are many combinations of many words that can turn a girl into a porn-star sex slave, but that ain't ten of 'em. The fine art of dirty talk: learn it. You'll thank me and send me bouquets of buds and stuff when your bird starts waking you up minutes before your alarm with a blow-job.

I have just rolled a huge joint by accident. I was distracted. What happens if I smoke half of it later - will it taste shite by tomorrow if half-smoked then extinguished?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Forgot to say (and I'm the last man standing now so basically talking to myself) - mate there are many combinations of many words that can turn a girl into a porn-star sex slave, but that ain't ten of 'em. The fine art of dirty talk: learn it. You'll thank me and send me bouquets of buds and stuff when your bird starts waking you up minutes before your alarm with a blow-job.
> 
> I have just rolled a huge joint by accident. I was distracted. What happens if I smoke half of it later - will it taste shite by tomorrow if half-smoked then extinguished?


sorry was tabbing and eating crnuchy nut ive never tried xenex but ive heard of them? maybe would be good to try  only if your sure,
well its narrowing of the veins casuins deep ulcers and also
*What Is Plantar Fasciitis?&#8232;*Plantar fasciitis is an inflammation of the band of tissue (the plantar fascia) that extends from the heel to the toes. In this condition, the fascia first becomes irritated and then inflamed, resulting in heel pain.
*Causes:*
The most common cause of plantar fasciitis relates to faulty structure of the foot. For example, people who have problems with their arches, either overly flat feet or high-arched feet, are more prone to developing plantar fasciitis.
Wearing non-supportive footwear on hard, flat surfaces puts abnormal strain on the plantar fascia and can also lead to plantar fasciitis. This is particularly evident when one&#8217;s job requires long hours on the feet. Obesity may also contribute to plantar fasciitis.
*Symptoms:&#8232;*
The symptoms of plantar fasciitis are:
Pain on the bottom of the heel
Pain that is usually worse upon arising
Pain that increases over a period of months
People with plantar fasciitis often describe the pain as worse when they get up in the morning or after they&#8217;ve been sitting for long periods of time. After a few minutes of walking the pain decreases, because walking stretches the fascia. For some people the pain subsides but returns after spending long periods of time on their feet.
*Diagnosis:&#8232;*


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

You deleted the diagnosis. That sounds ominous... Go on.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

[h=2]London Heel Pain Treatment | Plantar Fasciitis Specialist Clinic London[/h] Heel Pain & Plantar Fasciitis




Heel pain is most often caused by plantar fasciitis, a condition that is sometimes also called heel spur syndrome when a spur is present. Heel pain may also be due to other causes, such as a stress fracture, tendonitis, arthritis, nerve irritation, or, rarely, a cyst.
Because there are several potential causes, it is important to have heel pain properly diagnosed. A foot and ankle specialist is able to distinguish between all the possibilities and determine the underlying source of your heel pain.
*What Is Plantar Fasciitis?&#8232;*Plantar fasciitis is an inflammation of the band of tissue (the plantar fascia) that extends from the heel to the toes. In this condition, the fascia first becomes irritated and then inflamed, resulting in heel pain.
*Causes:*
The most common cause of plantar fasciitis relates to faulty structure of the foot. For example, people who have problems with their arches, either overly flat feet or high-arched feet, are more prone to developing plantar fasciitis.
Wearing non-supportive footwear on hard, flat surfaces puts abnormal strain on the plantar fascia and can also lead to plantar fasciitis. This is particularly evident when one&#8217;s job requires long hours on the feet. Obesity may also contribute to plantar fasciitis.
*Symptoms:&#8232;*
The symptoms of plantar fasciitis are:
Pain on the bottom of the heel
Pain that is usually worse upon arising
Pain that increases over a period of months
People with plantar fasciitis often describe the pain as worse when they get up in the morning or after they&#8217;ve been sitting for long periods of time. After a few minutes of walking the pain decreases, because walking stretches the fascia. For some people the pain subsides but returns after spending long periods of time on their feet.
*Diagnosis:&#8232;*
To arrive at a diagnosis, the foot and ankle surgeon will obtain your medical history and examine your foot. Throughout this process the specialist rules out all the possible causes for your heel pain other than plantar fasciitis.
In addition, diagnostic imaging studies such as x-rays or other imaging modalities may be used to distinguish the different types of heel pain. Sometimes heel spurs are found in patients with plantar fasciitis, but these are rarely a source of pain. When they are present, the condition may be diagnosed as plantar fasciitis/heel spur syndrome.
*Non-Surgical Treatment&#8232;*Treatment of plantar fasciitis begins with first-line strategies,:
*Orthotic devices.* Custom orthotic devices that fit into your shoe help correct the underlying structural abnormalities causing the plantar fasciitis.
*Injection therapy.* In some cases, corticosteroid injections are used to help reduce the inflammation and relieve pain.
*Removable walking cast.* A removable walking cast may be used to keep your foot immobile for a few weeks to allow it to rest and heal.
*Night splint.* Wearing a night splint allows you to maintain an extended stretch of the plantar fascia while sleeping. This may help reduce the morning pain experienced by some patients.
*Physical therapy.* Exercises and other physical therapy measures may be used to help provide relief.

*When Is Surgery Needed?&#8232;*Although most patients with plantar fasciitis respond to non-surgical treatment, a small percentage of patients may require surgery. If, after several months of non-surgical treatment, you continue to have heel pain, surgery will be considered. Your foot and ankle surgeon will discuss the surgical options with you and determine which approach would be most beneficial for you.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 9, 2012)

Yikes. What's with your flesh wounds then?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Yikes. What's with your flesh wounds then?


that i dont know mate i think the said celulitus or summet im not even 100% sure whats wrong i dont thhink they are tbh maybe im diabetic?


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> that i dont know mate i think the said celulitus or summet im not even 100% sure whats wrong i dont thhink they are tbh maybe im diabetic?


OK well maybe you should sort of, umm, I dunno, _find out_?! Cellulitis sounds like a disease invented by manufacturers of gimmicky thigh creams. Can't google simultaneously while posting on this phone. Stupid phone. Otherwise I'd google it. And if you're diabetic surely you should be on the appropriate diet and/or medication? You know, to stop you from dying and such?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Yikes. What's with your flesh wounds then?


Enlighten me please on the secret of getting a blowjob as an alarm clock.(apart from the obvious one of getting yourself a fat bird that plays for the jersey. 110%. lol)


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Enlighten me please on the secret of getting a blowjob as an alarm clock.(apart from the obvious one of getting yourself a fat bird that plays for the jersey. 110%. lol)


You won't like it - too much hard work 

But ok. You take the trouble to talk to her like a lady in public, to sweet talk her in private and to dirty talk properly (no fish buckets) in bed or [insert relevant location].

That's why English girls turn into such sluts on their annual all-inclusive booze-up abroad. Foreign waiters all know this secret.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> You won't like it - too much hard work
> 
> But ok. You take the trouble to talk to her like a lady in public, to sweet talk her in private and to dirty talk properly (no fish buckets) in bed or [insert relevant location].
> 
> That's why English girls turn into such sluts on their annual all-inclusive booze-up abroad. Foreign waiters all know this secret.


How about you just don't talk to them and fuck their brains out. I would prefer that. I like you. Your humour makes me giggle. Long may it continue


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, I like to use Cocaine and Vodka. Works a treat. lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How about you just don't talk to them and fuck their brains out. I would prefer that. I like you. Your humour makes me giggle. Long may it continue


Omigod! *girly squeal of hysterical excitement* Supersillybilly _likes _me! I've got to tell the other girls!

 Not talking would work sometimes too, but my point was that one of the first things I noticed when I got back home was how fucking rude English blokes are to their wives/ girlfriends/ potential shags. Yeah sure, it's an intrinsic part of Englishness, a grand old tradition (my ultra-posh colonial old granddad used to call my beyond-posh gran "silly old bag" on a good day and "stupid cow" on an average one). But in today's age of multi-culturalism and stuff, English girls are realizing that they can shag blokes who are skillful with their tongues - and that's just down the telephone  Never underestimate the power of words - it's how those bollock-ugly blokes manage to seduce gorgeous women.

You all owe it to your country if you're seriously worried about it being taken over by foreigners


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Also, I like to use Cocaine and Vodka. Works a treat. lol


Oh, so you've met my sister then?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Oh, so you've met my sister then?


Im only messing, I like women and enjoy their company but hate talking about serious stuff. Women sure like a drama out of fuck all. lol

Where are u from. I get the distinct impression that your not from the UK. Im not either, Im from Scotland. lol

EDIT: Not met her yet but will try and get round to it. Also I see that u were worring about heat sig. Dont worry, Ive got 6 x 600w under a tin roof. lol


----------



## rainz (Jan 10, 2012)

This country is already fucked, i live in london AKA baghdadistan. Fuck the government for letting so many dirty muslims in. Get told im racist but how is it racist when muslims aint a fucking race!!! aaaaah well, only about 10years of oil left and then it extermination time, no muslims or arabs left in the world.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

rainz said:


> This country is already fucked, i live in london AKA baghdadistan. Fuck the government for letting so many dirty muslims in. Get told im racist but how is it racist when muslims aint a fucking race!!! aaaaah well, only about 10years of oil left and then it extermination time, no muslims or arabs left in the world.



Blood boiling this morning m8. Wakes u up eh. lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

rainz said:


> This country is already fucked, i live in london AKA baghdadistan. Fuck the government for letting so many dirty muslims in. Get told im racist but how is it racist when muslims aint a fucking race!!! aaaaah well, only about 10years of oil left and then it extermination time, no muslims or arabs left in the world.


You're a faithist.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im only messing, I like women and enjoy their company but hate talking about serious stuff. Women sure like a drama out of fuck all. lol
> 
> Where are u from. I get the distinct impression that your not from the UK. Im not either, Im from Scotland. lol
> 
> EDIT: Not met her yet but will try and get round to it. Also I see that u were worring about heat sig. Dont worry, Ive got 6 x 600w under a tin roof. lol


I am from the UK - by birth. But sometimes I lie awake and suspect I can actually _hear _those Irish genes talking to me - and about an eighth of my family _visibly _carry my Scottish ancestors' apparently un-dilutable blood - otherwise the rest is basically good old colonial English blood (i.e. my grandparents held dinner parties for visiting English ambassadors at their overstaffed colonial villa and exploited natives and stuff - and got rich off it). But I'm weird and eccentric so I spent my late teens and most of my twenties living and working abroad in various sunny countries (which is why my living family members won't really give me the time of day - they somehow seem to feel that I insulted England by preferring not to live there for so long - or something). 

On the other hand, I suppose I don't really feel very English sometimes. I've picked up foreign ways  I keep standing in the wrong queue, or not realizing that the two shifty-looking characters loitering near an ATM are actually queueing (and then wondering why I nearly get knifed for sauntering up to the ATM in front of them). I read international news _before _I read UK news. I put garlic in all my food. I even _smile _too much for this country - in public, too! *gasps of horror* It's like my mind and body are vibrating at a slightly different frequency from everybody else, and I often catch somebody giving me this narrow-eyed look, like "OK, she _looks _English, she _sounds _English, her name is English... But she can't fool me, the imposter! She has a sneaky foreign twinkle in her eye..."

Good luck with my sister  I'm going to enjoy this more than you could possibly guess.

Just trying to work out the logistics, and also if I can keep the paranoia under control. I've never had anything interesting to hide before, never had any reason to jump at the sound of sirens before.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Sibling rivalry eh!!!!! Everyone gets bouts of para when growing(anyone says different is a liar) but you got to have the most important attitude. The "FUCK IT" attitude. How many plants r u thinking of doing???? Have u got a good front???


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sibling rivalry eh!!!!! Everyone gets bouts of para when growing(anyone says different is a liar) but you got to have the most important attitude. The "FUCK IT" attitude. How many plants r u thinking of doing???? Have u got a good front???


Whoa whoa. Haven't got to the numbers and technicalities yet. Still working on the self-motivation and the general concepts. Also: Landlord comes for "visit" every coupla months, and tenancy agreement up for renewal in three months. Thinking of waiting to see if I get evicted or the rent gets put up or something _before _I start converting TTT's room. How many months should I have "guaranteed"?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Why not get a mother plant on the go just now(ask some kind gentleman for a cutting of a great strain) Then when your ready take clones and do your grow. Your 2 weeks ahead of seeds and you know its going to be a cracking plant???


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

How does one keep a mother plant happy while busy dithering over whether to grow or not?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Mother plants r easy. Get yourself a blue 250 CFL light(bout £50 off flebay) 11l pot, coco and perlite to fill pot(about 70/30 ratio) and some nutes(canna coco a + b) then give her 18 hrs of light per day. When and if the day comes, take clone(countless videos on youtube on how to do it) If you aint going to grow you could always sell clones?? Grow a set and get growing girl. lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mother plants r easy. Get yourself a blue 250 CFL light(bout £50 off flebay) 11l pot, coco and perlite to fill pot(about 70/30 ratio) and some nutes(canna coco a + b) then give her 18 hrs of light per day. When and if the day comes, take clone(countless videos on youtube on how to do it) If you aint going to grow you could always sell clones?? Grow a set and get growing girl. lol


Hah if it were just about balls then I'd have been growing years ago mate. My brat is only 3 and I don't want it to be taken away by social services because its mother is in jail. When that happens, I want it to be because I called them myself, to give myself a holiday.

But I've noted the shopping list. How aromatic are the mothers? I had one of those heart-stopping moments a few days ago over the delicate perfume of my teeny stash. I have the perfect hiding-place: inside a little recycled Dried Oregano Flakes shaker, among a dozen similar herb/ spice containers, inside an unnecessarily pungent spice cupboard (fenugreek is fabulously stinky but I never use it in food, for example). Anyway, a bloodhound-like visitor paused metres away from the cupboard, sniffed the air and smirked "How lovely, such an unusual smell, what is it again that I can smell, it reminds me of my teens...?" She DID smirk, it WASN'T paranoia, and it WAS because of that incident that the little green men colonizing my ceiling were whispering and giggling last night.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hah if it were just about balls then I'd have been growing years ago mate. My brat is only 3 and I don't want it to be taken away by social services because its mother is in jail. When that happens, I want it to be because I called them myself, to give myself a holiday.
> 
> But I've noted the shopping list. How aromatic are the mothers? I had one of those heart-stopping moments a few days ago over the delicate perfume of my teeny stash. I have the perfect hiding-place: inside a little recycled Dried Oregano Flakes shaker, among a dozen similar herb/ spice containers, inside an unnecessarily pungent spice cupboard (fenugreek is fabulously stinky but I never use it in food, for example). Anyway, a bloodhound-like visitor paused metres away from the cupboard, sniffed the air and smirked "How lovely, such an unusual smell, what is it again that I can smell, it reminds me of my teens...?" She DID smirk, it WASN'T paranoia, and it WAS because of that incident that the little green men colonizing my ceiling were whispering and giggling last night.



I really don't know your situation. 6 plants or less they aint going to fling away the key.lol I grow for the money and take a bit of a risk. I look to pull between 10-20k every 2 months. As for the mother plant and smell, well my SLH stinks, as do most good stains in veg so mibby not a great idea with bloodhound like visitors. lol

You can purchase a 1.2mx1.2mx2m, 600w light, 2 oxypot(DWC), nutes, carbon filter, 8inch fan and ducting and air mover for about £400 max. No smell and very little heat sig. Grow 2 plants, 4 weeks veg and pull about 15oz's. 3k every 2 months sound good???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2012)

Morning all, thought id chuck this up for you lot that like epic guitar solos lol


[video=youtube;DSi0gdnyHdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSi0gdnyHdI[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Play guitar and eat dog. What a life


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Fenugreek is great in Indian food and is also one of the many parts of Garam Masala. 

Perhaps you should just stash your weed in an old jam jar, then people will never smell it. 

Growing with a 3 year old child doesn't sound very chicken soup to me, brat or not, I am sure you would miss the little tike while playing the part of Madge in Prisoner Cell Block H. 

Since you possibly have some Turkishness in your sole, perhaps you should move to Amsterdam, you'll get lots of their lovely sweets here! Then you can grow 5 plants and never fear of loosing a little tike (well until they change the law).

DST, aka. "the old para fart from the continent!"


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

yeh we all get paranoid when doing a grow but atm im doing the fuk it attitude as in the nuse says shes reported me for so called dealing but im stil gunna get one on the go only the 1 tho like i dscussed aiming for 16 oz (seriously) be fun trying rite!

well the doctor actually came to see me today shes appalled at the district nurse team for what they are doing and luckily i was riving in pain on the cold leather sofa when she arrived, shes put me on gabbapentium? 300mg menna be hella cool 
managed to mod my psp now so impressed with my skills
how is everyone today?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

You NEED the fuck it attitude to get started, but your soon asking yourself why you didn't do this 10 years ago.
No idea on the rules with a little un in the house too (but I'm pretty sure you'd be fine with 1 or 2 plants)


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> You NEED the fuck it attitude to get started, but your soon asking yourself why you didn't do this 10 years ago.
> No idea on the rules with a little un in the house too (but I'm pretty sure you'd be fine with 1 or 2 plants)


yeh dont hotwire anything and make sure its all fused and plugged in properly and paid for lektricicy and a lock on the door otherwise they could have you for child endangerment 
but only a couple plants your fine


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Fenugreek is great in Indian food and is also one of the many parts of Garam Masala.
> 
> Perhaps you should just stash your weed in an old jam jar, then people will never smell it.
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that. I have an old turkish friend living in Amsterdam. But he went for the weed and the ladies, not the sweets, I think.

Hmm. Now I have a little scottish demon on one shoulder and a continental angel on the other. To grow or not to grow...

(P.S. I only _call _it a brat. I am of course like all mums a loving, maternal, nurturing type, besotted with my own offspring, growing my own chickens and milking my own cats and stuff. Speaking of brats... WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING UP THERE?! I'll be back in 5 seconds with my cross-bow...)

(EDIT - P.P.S. - I got the fenugreek just after the brat was born - was very much into herbal medicine and stuff back then - it turned out to be unexpectedly potent but my voice is already trailing away as I realize this is totally the wrong forum to be posting this on... umm... Fenugreek always reminds me of those gloriously stinky slabs of "cured" meat in the middle east that they cut into pastrami-like wafer-thin slices. Your sweat pongs for a week but YUMMMM it's delicious. It's also a really good way to make use of those dead dogs lying at the sides of motorways.)


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> *cheering*


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J46iT9a-5Y



How magic should be. lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Magic eh? Don't suppose they breed supersonic fairies in Scotland, do they? My dealer's car broke down or something, he's failed me miserably and I needed it by tomorrow evening. Or a magical owl, perhaps? Pigeon post? What's most reliable? The only time somebody tried to send me something, it never arrived


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Magic eh? Don't suppose they breed supersonic fairies in Scotland, do they? My dealer's car broke down or something, he's failed me miserably and I needed it by tomorrow evening. Or a magical owl, perhaps? Pigeon post? What's most reliable? The only time somebody tried to send me something, it never arrived



special delivery 24hrs garunteed

i was expcting summet today negver arrived and a thing of ebay 2nd time thyve posted it mised the postman so returning to sender!wtf the wankers il ringin the morning
TTT and robbie should get ther souveniers tomorrow


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2012)

I worked in London for a while and had a m8 post my own stuff over from Ireland all the time, never had a problem!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

pmsl at the 'street artist' and his 'top hat trick'.
plus he's got the monotone david blaine voice down.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

It was the "you guys r faggots" that got me. lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> special delivery 24hrs garunteed
> 
> i was expcting summet today negver arrived and a thing of ebay 2nd time thyve posted it mised the postman so returning to sender!wtf the wankers il ringin the morning
> TTT and robbie should get ther souveniers tomorrow


How are the doctor's new meds working out?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope that you didn't send it special delivery to me  that could be complicated for me to get hold of thanks to work and other things.

Today, first day back at work and i am utterly and royally pissed off. I'm no walking mop and bucket, but i keep my kitchen at work in good shape, i throw out old stock, i keep things clean, and i wash up everything that is used, at the end fo every day. So naturally i come into work today, every single item of cookware, dirty, riddled with bacteria, every quiche tin caked in burnt mixture, every saucepan burnt beyond use, machinery full of putrid rotting vegetables. The owner of the business, she is something else, it's like she's making it her life mission to get her shop closed down. Instead of it taking 2 minutes to clean each quiche tin, it took me an hour to do 4, so now all of the rest of that cleaning and washing is now waiting for me when i get in in the morning, during the period where i'm meant to be cooking. I cannot fucking wait to get out of that place and boogie over to canada. ANGRY!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

no lol i ididnet send special delivery to you just normal 2nd class i think she did u shoudl get it tomorrow


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

To be fair thats pretty shit tip top. So has this latest stunt from the cunt you work for finally made up your mind 100%?
Last I remember (and my memory aint the best) you were umming & aahing over the whole Canadian adventure ting?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

2nd class for a 2nd class citizen. lol (just fucking about)


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

hows your foot UKRG?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

Aye, i was umming and aahing to a degree around christmas time, partly because i was talking to my friend out there who is an ox, and he is being destroyed from exhaustion, i was hopeing to go out there for some fun. I've figured fuck it, if working and skiing in Whistler is too much like hard work, then i can always get into a big city and just live a normal life no different to how i live now, so where's the reason not to  Just waiting to get hold of a printer cable then i can get all me visa stuff sorted out


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

I was reading this thread in work earlier (on my phone before you ask!) baklawa was on about starting a grow & not being sure. I meant to tell you to have a look at a grow on here by 'research kitty'. Its fucking massive & certainly made me feel better about a couple of plants.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I hope that you didn't send it special delivery to me  that could be complicated for me to get hold of thanks to work and other things.
> 
> Today, first day back at work and i am utterly and royally pissed off. I'm no walking mop and bucket, but i keep my kitchen at work in good shape, i throw out old stock, i keep things clean, and i wash up everything that is used, at the end fo every day. So naturally i come into work today, every single item of cookware, dirty, riddled with bacteria, every quiche tin caked in burnt mixture, every saucepan burnt beyond use, machinery full of putrid rotting vegetables. The owner of the business, she is something else, it's like she's making it her life mission to get her shop closed down. Instead of it taking 2 minutes to clean each quiche tin, it took me an hour to do 4, so now all of the rest of that cleaning and washing is now waiting for me when i get in in the morning, during the period where i'm meant to be cooking. I cannot fucking wait to get out of that place and boogie over to canada. ANGRY!


Come and live in my basement. You'll never have to bake, eat or clean up after another quiche again in your life. Quiches are banned in this house.

Sinister creepy _Misery _jokes aside, sounds gross - remind me never to pop in for a bite of quiche. I'm no Mrs Mop myself - but my dread of cockroaches taught me to be fairly military about basic kitchen/ bathroom/ bedroom hygiene. So while you might never see me flitting around with a frilly apron and pink duster (sorry to disillusion you all), I'm a demon with the bleach and the black rubbish sacks. How come you resisted the overwhelming impulse to shove her into the putrid veg-filled machinery?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> hows your foot UKRG?


getting worse not been bad most of day but tonite it will start and this morning was in fuckin tears with it as the doc turned up shes put me on naproxen and gabbapentium wich are menna be hella cool

and ttt i included a printer cable in ur parcel remeber


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> getting worse not been bad most of day but tonite it will start and this morning was in fuckin tears with it as the doc turned up shes put me on naproxen and gabbapentium wich are menna be hella cool


sheeeeeiiit, sorry to hear that. Stick with it bro, dont like to hear a grown man cry


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> sheeeeeiiit, sorry to hear that. Stick with it bro, dont like to hear a grown man cry


 i know mate i feel like a pussy but the pain its unbearable i just dont know what do do withmyself apart from sqwirm and rive in pain fukin joke mate
its starting to take it out of me know menatlly and physically the constant pain is just fucking me up tired worn out and qwite a lot of the time seeing double


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

Remember pain is just weakness leaving the body, you'll be fucking solid when it finally gets better.
In the meantime I hope the new meds kick ass


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> i know mate i feel like a pussy but the pain its unbearable i just dont know what do do withmyself apart from sqwirm and rive in pain fukin joke mate
> its starting to take it out of me know menatlly and physically the constant pain is just fucking me up tired worn out and qwite a lot of the time seeing double


Did the doctor enlighten you as to the likely cause of the flesh craters?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone seen the rum diaries? I'm still struggling for a movie after downloading super8 at the wkend & everyone on here saying it was shit before I started watching it!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Did the doctor enlighten you as to the likely cause of the flesh craters?


nope just bad circulation been building up for months ai sed to her about that thing i meantioned last nite im getting the exact pains it suggests bu she was like na i dont think so then at the end she was like well u may have a little! A FUKINLITTLE GRRR but yeh if these gabbies dont work then its onto morphine but hey dont wanna give me that plaus i dont want it



Griffta said:


> anyone seen the rum diaries? I'm still struggling for a movie after downloading super8 at the wkend & everyone on here saying it was shit before I started watching it!



just watched bluray of johnny english 2 reborn lol cant remmeber what its about


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Which of you is the fitness/ health/ gym authority?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

Me without a question of a doubt. I am the epitome of good health 



Griffta said:


> Remember pain is just weakness leaving the body, you'll be fucking solid when it finally gets better.
> In the meantime I hope the new meds kick ass


That or


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Which of you is the fitness/ health/ gym authority?


Thats Dura


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

cummon guys be truthful IM the best specimen of good health in this thread and u know this!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Me without a question of a doubt. I am the epitome of good health
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pmsl nobhed


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmm... OK well my first fitness-related question is an easy one - cardio-related - when the goal is NOT fat loss or calorie burning but purely cardiovascular health, what is a good cardio program? Been neglecting cardio for months now due to very low body fat - ok, due to the skull-numbing boredom factor, too - and just kept up with glutes, abs and overall leg strength (this is because I can use the iPad while working the abovementioned muscle groups - not so easy when working the upper body - my toe-typing has gone downhill since I was 14). I experimented with the treadmill today and very nearly died - no point killing myself with forty minutes of steady cardio if all I need is a five-minute burst of 180 bpm, for example (this last said hopefully).


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

Cardio? abs? leg strength?

Get a grip lady, this thread is fueled by alohol and stuffing our pie holes whereever possible


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Just accessed TTT's attachment and put it together with UKRG's reply. It's not the treadmill that was destined to kill me today


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cardio? abs? leg strength?
> 
> Get a grip lady, this thread is fueled by alohol and stuffing our pie holes whereever possible


Tough. You'll have to put up with a token health freak, dude. I'm training to outrun the cops when they raid my future farm.

Actually the truth would just sound downright pornographic to you perverts, however innocent. But I DO have a specific goal in mind and it demands excellent overall body strength.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

Pornography is a good thing! 

I'm sat on my sofa humiliating some american kiddie as normal, with a chopping board resting under my chin and simply pushing my food into my mouth  Fuck knives and forks and small bites and all that lot  Right now i have red onion and balsamic flatbread with garlic butter, followed by prawn mayo with cognac, again, followed by a big wedge of Comte, all finished off by a big tin of salted anchovies


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Pornography is a good thing!
> 
> I'm sat on my sofa humiliating some american kiddie as normal, with a chopping board resting under my chin and simply pushing my food into my mouth  Fuck knives and forks and small bites and all that lot  Right now i have red onion and balsamic flatbread with garlic butter, followed by prawn mayo with cognac, again, followed by a big wedge of Comte, all finished off by a big tin of salted anchovies


Depends on the porn.

OK, what is it with you and prawns? Mind you, it means you're well-equipped to leave a truly devastating easter egg for the next tenant when you leave for Canada...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> pmsl nobhed


Amputation, problem solved


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Depends on the porn.
> 
> OK, what is it with you and prawns? Mind you, it means you're well-equipped to leave a truly devastating easter egg for the next tenant when you leave for Canada...


Blonde hair works for me haha

I'm bored so i'm just watching the new Jonny English film 

Shellfish is like the greatest thing ever to go enter the kitchen


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Depends on the porn.
> 
> OK, what is it with you and prawns? Mind you, it means you're well-equipped to leave a truly devastating easter egg for the next tenant when you leave for Canada...


I learned a new skill from internet porn. When your on the job, going hell for leather, just stop real sudden. Its called buffering. Its the rage at the moment I think


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Griffta, Im just about to watch Treasure Island, the new one with Eddie Izzard as John Silver. Looks good


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I learned a new skill from internet porn. When your on the job, going hell for leather, just stop real sudden. Its called buffering. Its the rage at the moment I think


Erm, right. OK. We girls have another term for that.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

piledriver is tricker than it looks as well


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Blonde hair works for me haha
> 
> I'm bored so i'm just watching the new Jonny English film
> 
> Shellfish is like the greatest thing ever to go enter the kitchen


Lobster is yummmm but my secret seafood weakness is smoked salmon. Prawns, shrimps, love 'em both. Anchovies - yeuch. Ever tried garlic-tossed samphire (sp?) with any kind of seafood?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

seafoods mingin propper shit all that sushi crap pff gimmi a steak anyday of the week urrrrghhh

paranormal ctivity 3 retail copy coming up soon guys anyone wtahced it yet? sounds like a load of shit


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Erm, right. OK. We girls have another term for that.


What's that then? Payback? lol

I used to have a huge thing about smoked salmon, but when i was a fishmonger i pretty much had an unliited amount available, entire 2kg sides at times. Lobster is one of the best, langoustine rock, i can't get enough of morcombe bay potte shrimp, and while crabs are nice, i prefere just making daisy chans with em. You let one grab onto your arm, then you get another, and he grabs onto that one with his feet, and repeat  i think 6 was my record before they start piercing ya skin from the weight 

Samphire is amaaazing, i'd just stand there eating it raw  We get huge quantities of it from the beaches and such a few miles away.

Whelks are pretty nice!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT your just plain nasty yukkkkyyy


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

First time I had samphire I ended up tipping the dish to lick up the last drops of dressing  The stallholder told me to soak away the sandy soil, lightly poach the whole plant, then remove the fleshy fronds from the woody stalks - and dress with nothing more than loads of crushed garlic, EVOO and a squeeze of lemon - mate it was the closest I've ever come to marrying a warm salad  Utterly delectable. Not sure how you'd eat it raw - unless there are several different varieties?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

And i now realise i told a lie baklawa  i used to dispatch lobsters ad crabs on a daily basis, knife tip on the top of their head and shank that fucker up. We also used to fillet live fish 

To eat raw, you wash it and pop it in your mouth  lovely salty flavour.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> TTT your just plain nasty yukkkkyyy


Somebody give the man some opium  

OK, who sees potential in number seven on this list? Adapted to specific plants, of course. Perfect way to get the kiddies involved in the family trade, too.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> And i now realise i told a lie baklawa  i used to dispatch lobsters ad crabs on a daily basis, knife tip on the top of their head and shank that fucker up. We also used to fillet live fish
> 
> To eat raw, you wash it and pop it in your mouth  lovely salty flavour.


I knew I sensed an undercurrent of bloodthirsty violence. I like it. You and the brat will get on fine.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Griffta, Im just about to watch Treasure Island, the new one with Eddie Izzard as John Silver. Looks good


I'm on it. I wanted to watch it over chrimbo but my sky has decided to stop recording (and no fucking knob'ed engineers are coming round here till mid to late feb lol)


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Im going to watch Treasure Island in bed. Need to go into the "cow center" tomorrow(my pet name for my call center) Taking on 2 new slaves, I mean staff. I love government schemes. We get 2 people for 6 months and the government pays their wages. I never interview them so hopefully they are ok. Im not allowed to interview anymore coz Im not PC enough. Last interview I told a girl that I didn't want her taking days off coz her "child is unwell". Nearly had a law suit on that one, hence it was agreed I will stay well clear of interviews


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im going to watch Treasure Island in bed. Need to go into the "cow center" tomorrow(my pet name for my call center) Taking on 2 new slaves, I mean staff. I love government schemes. We get 2 people for 6 months and the government pays their wages. I never interview them so hopefully they are ok. Im not allowed to interview anymore coz Im not PC enough. Last interview I told a girl that I didn't want her taking days off coz her "child is unwell". Nearly had a law suit on that one, hence it was agreed I will stay well clear of interviews


Well they have a point. You shouldn't discriminate against skivers, I mean the motivationally challenged.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Seeing as everybody is watching something and I'm feeling motivationally challenged, I may as well raid Pandora's Box, I mean the box of miscellaneous junk left behind by one of the last tenants - I'm sure I saw a bunch of DVDs glinting in there that first day when I had a superficial peep at the contents in order to be able to slap a label on top ("TTT's Future Home").


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Baklawa you remind me off Dr Amber T an how she writes, you no her??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2012)

" I knew a girl at school called Pandora. Never got to see her box, though."


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> " I knew a girl at school called Pandora. Never got to see her box, though."


 Fuckinell man, they told me the previous tenant was an elderly widowed lady... I thought the oven was a bit too overgrown with ectoplasm and fungus and stuff to gel with the widowed lady claim... anyway - Midget Gangbang? Midget _Gangbang_?!?! Is that, erm, a mainstream turn-on?!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey Baklawa you remind me off Dr Amber T an how she writes, you no her??


Not on a conscious, temporal level


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Fuckinell man, they told me the previous tenant was an elderly widowed lady... I thought the oven was a bit too overgrown with ectoplasm and fungus and stuff to gel with the widowed lady claim... anyway - Midget Gangbang? Midget _Gangbang_?!?! Is that, erm, a mainstream turn-on?!


she was a horny old lady, ruhspek


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wtf is goin on with this thread bal my body is a temple so you d think wot u need to know about cardiovascular and how does it come in to bein pornified lmfbo? Come on man spill the beans u kill me girl ! Did u eva get round to findin a viabrator ? Fuck if not ill post u 1 then again i aint sure wot would work for u haha !! 
Not long now boys and its friday again and another how many days stuck in my op got my freind and brother inlaw helpin out so should nt b to bad haha still aint lookin forward to it tho im alright growin the stuff but trimmin does nt turn me on 1 bit lmfbo!!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Cheddar mate first things first: the vibrator thing was a JOKE and communicated via PRIVATE message. Private. Secondly: yeah, this innocent-sounding place called Ann Summers is all over the place. Thirdly: not sure what would work for me either. Fuck, I'm not even sure _how _some of those things work. I turned this rabbit-like thing over for ages, trying to work out what was meant to go where.

Cardio thing is just for cardiovascular health, not fat burning, and I wanted to know the optimum duration/ speed/ bpm etc. for maximum heart/lung health improvement but minimum fat loss/ calorie burning (I'm trying to gain weight). Body strength is for my next road trip - I'm sick of being pillion but the bigger bikes are fuckin heavy and overall body strength/ fitness gives me more confidence with them. But as soon as any female mentions a bike passion men either get pornographic images in their head OR they assume she's a dyke. Anyway: if you know your cardio then hit me with your best advice please.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

dont no anything bout cardio didnt no you was a women either lol into bikes too must a dyke lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Ok Cheddar mate first things first: the vibrator thing was a JOKE and communicated via PRIVATE message. Private. Secondly: yeah, this innocent-sounding place called Ann Summers is all over the place. Thirdly: not sure what would work for me either. Fuck, I'm not even sure _how _some of those things work. I turned this rabbit-like thing over for ages, trying to work out what was meant to go where.
> 
> Cardio thing is just for cardiovascular health, not fat burning, and I wanted to know the optimum duration/ speed/ bpm etc. for maximum heart/lung health improvement but minimum fat loss/ calorie burning (I'm trying to gain weight). Body strength is for my next road trip - I'm sick of being pillion but the bigger bikes are fuckin heavy and overall body strength/ fitness gives me more confidence with them. But as soon as any female mentions a bike passion men either get pornographic images in their head OR they assume she's a dyke. Anyway: if you know your cardio then hit me with your best advice please.


shit wtf was that a tellin off lmfbo haha rofl 
as to your q ! Do yourself a favour and dont stick to a diet it does ok for me shit i think youd be sick if u knew wot i ate to day lol just get down argos and buy yourself the cheapest set of plastic dumb bells ya can find and train for an hour in mornin and hour at night you ll soon pack in on the thing is most people think you need to push yourself to the limit to gain weight but its totally the opposite !! I say dumb bells as its easier on your own and gives u more control over balance if you dont feel incontrol your liftin to much!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont no anything bout cardio didnt no you was a women either lol into bikes too must a dyke lmao


On it already ay pal lmfbo !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> On it already ay pal lmfbo !


aint even drinking m8 but couldnt resist that 1 lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck the rabbit sounds to me like u needs some girth to lol did u not know that pleasure is good for cardio exercise tbh im sure its 1 of the best so i keep tellin the wemon haha after i ve just wisperered sweet fa in there hear that is !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint even drinking m8 but couldnt resist that 1 lol


She loves it really pal wemon cant resist gettin turned on by abit of attention haha !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

u gotta push it hard at the cardio to be in the cardiovascular health zones the fat burning zones are below it on all i the charts i seen in the gyms ive tried in order to rid myself of the terrible disease known as fatbastardalitis lol

but cardio really aint the best thing to put on weight no matter what zones ya in, lots of reps of small weights (ya dont wana end up looking like arnie unless ya are a dyke lol? and eat more.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> as soon as any female mentions a bike passion men either get pornographic images in their head OR they assume she's a dyke.





newuserlol said:


> didnt no you was a women either lol into bikes too must a dyke lmao


Yeah either that or a poisonous, leather bound, rock vixen with a smokin hot body who likes to fuck whilst riding her harley...


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> shit wtf was that a tellin off lmfbo haha rofl
> as to your q ! Do yourself a favour and dont stick to a diet it does ok for me shit i think youd be sick if u knew wot i ate to day lol just get down argos and buy yourself the cheapest set of plastic dumb bells ya can find and train for an hour in mornin and hour at night you ll soon pack in on the thing is most people think you need to push yourself to the limit to gain weight but its totally the opposite !! I say dumb bells as its easier on your own and gives u more control over balance if you dont feel incontrol your liftin to much!!


Hmm well I'm ok for the resistance at the moment - got one of those medieval torture contraptions for that, using own body weight for resistance which means I'm not lifting very much at the moment  But although the idea is that it can work all muscle groups, like I said I tend to work out the lower half more, leaving my hands free for the iPad to pass the time  It's just general fitness I want to regain via cardio - the ability to run without going into cardiac arrest minutes later, for example


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah either that or a poisonous, leather bound, rock vixen with a smokin hot body who likes to fuck whilst riding her harley...


griff shes on ear talking to us lot most nights lol u can always dream but i highly doubt it.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

If your looking to build strength go heavy with low reps if you want to cut weight do the opposite simples


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> She loves it really pal wemon cant resist gettin turned on by abit of attention haha !


She hasn't got TV or broadband tonight. She's scraping the bottom of the barrel here.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> If your looking to build strength go heavy with low reps if you want to cut weight do the opposite simples


low reps with heavy weights is gonna make ya lose weight? u on the crack again 3eyes???


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> griff shes on ear talking to us lot most nights lol u can always dream but i highly doubt it.


I bet you tell little kids that Santa Claus doesn't exist, too.

Don't cry, Griffta, man. He's just being mean to you. In 3 months' time I promise you I'll be that smokin hot chick. You and me can go zooming past newuserlol giving him the finger. You'll have to fork out for the new leathers for my brand-new curves though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> low reps with heavy weights is gonna make ya lose weight? u on the crack again 3eyes???


Comon lad he has 3eyes he cant see wot were on about lol !


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> low reps with heavy weights is gonna make ya lose weight? u on the crack again 3eyes???


I beg to differ i used to be a 16 stone roider with a 48" chest, no crack tonight had a nose full for a week over xmas so i'm calming shit down again lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

@ W Dragon

fucking left my phone in markus car last night tabbd n stoned out me nut only got it back at 10pm the lazy fucker.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> She hasn't got TV or broadband tonight. She's scraping the bottom of the barrel here.


Thats shameless i mean lowerin your standard for tv and broadband lmfao


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Hitting heavy weights will add more weight to the body as muscle weighs more than fat


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

You wanna get big eat shit loads of protien an lift heavy, or get roided up!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I bet you tell little kids that Santa Claus doesn't exist, too.
> 
> Don't cry, Griffta, man. He's just being mean to you. In 3 months' time I promise you I'll be that smokin hot chick. You and me can go zooming past newuserlol giving him the finger. You'll have to fork out for the new leathers for my brand-new curves though.


either that or the gastric band wont work lol it dont for some ya no.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 10, 2012)

no worries shag i was calling earlier to let ya know i got that game and the tevo was put in aswell, nearly got caught our line runs through the spare room with the clones in and he wanted in, i went up and into the room to see if i could hide it the little tent (obviously not) and he came up the stairs and went to walk in, luckily the door was shut so as he started to open it i just slamed it on him and squeezed out i told him the was wardrobes n shit in the way so he couldn't go in there, my green light turned up aswell so i'll be back to working up there 2mo unless i can find another excuse to get out of it lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

More reps - low weights= easy on the weight and good for cardio come on its common sense i ve been round gyms all my life believe me i was around 11 wen i first got sum bells as its family tradition to keep in shape but eat wtf i like haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

I got somethin here i could put in ya love, would make you weigh a pound or 2 more


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got somethin here i could put in ya love, would make you weigh a pound or 2 more


Dont worry bal he is on about his head !


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 10, 2012)

2nd night sober for me time for some weed 2mo i think, i was still feeling hungover this mo aswell, i only started to shape up a couple of hours ago still couldn't finish me dinner


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> More reps - low weights= easy on the weight and good for cardio come on its common sense i ve been round gyms all my life believe me i was around 11 wen i first got sum bells as its family tradition to keep in shape but eat wtf i like haha


I love the idea of being exempt from cardio altogether  You sure? My heart and lungs can reach optimum health via weight training alone?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> 2nd night sober for me time for some weed 2mo i think, i was still feeling hungover this mo aswell, i only started to shape up a couple of hours ago still couldn't finish me dinner


u fucking lightweight still feeling ruff today was ya lolol just charging me fone up will bell ya ina mo.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Dont worry bal he is on about his head !


Went straight over my head until your clarification actually  This is when I switch on my live webcam and reveal that I am in fact a very gay guy. Or an 80-year-old crone. I haven't worked out the details yet.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah i was still suffering badly earlier lol lightweight is an understatement but like i said to the misses i'm just outta practice need to get another bottle of whiskey in lmao just 1 bell me main phone shagga


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

You aint exactly killin yourself with the weight thats my point ! Shit you can do say 30x more than you would do if u were tryin to lift max weight so in theory pushing more lighter weights equaling good for cardio bal try it and see for yourself !


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You aint exactly killin yourself with the weight thats my point ! Shit you can do say 30x more than you would do if u were tryin to lift max weight so in theory pushing more lighter weights equaling good for cardio bal try it and see for yourself !


Me very happy. Me sticking out tongue at treadmill's evil winking red lights. Me never have to repeat today's session again. Me a teensy bit stoned too, methinks.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Went straight over my head until your clarification actually  This is when I switch on my live webcam and reveal that I am in fact a very gay guy. Or an 80-year-old crone. I haven't worked out the details yet.


We know the truth dont let these cardboard cutouts run u down gal lol i ve got a good picture in my head so dont spoil it lmfao !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Me very happy. Me sticking out tongue at treadmill's evil winking red lights. Me never have to repeat today's session again. Me a teensy bit stoned too, methinks.


Lol yeah stoned aint good while trainin at cardio shit id be ready to pass out any min lol it is nt my strongest pount tbf but i know my shit through experience shit i ve probley tried most things through trainin and done a few weight liftin comps and won a few but tbh i just like to look good and feel better about myself until i get on a bender haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha and yes i had my back crack and sack waxed because of the comps before u start pukka haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

update to my foot i thhink its getting worse no?


fukin them pills are for post operation patients like when uve had a operation they give u em afterwards ffs i dont know if ther working or not its just mental and shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Went straight over my head until your clarification actually  This is when I switch on my live webcam and reveal that I am in fact a very gay guy. Or an 80-year-old crone. I haven't worked out the details yet.


Dont matter chedz would still put it in ya either way, he dunt discriminate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2012)

LMFAO....Can just imagain ya now chedz in ya speedo's all tanned up with ya tiny cock pokin out!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dont matter chedz would still put it in ya either way, he dunt discriminate!


You ought to know lad i dont mind givin but im recieving fuck all !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> LMFAO....Can just imagain ya now chedz in ya speedo's all tanned up with ya tiny cock pokin out!


Ya mamma was impressed lad haha


----------



## baklawa (Jan 10, 2012)

Nite all, I'm off to bed, enjoy the undiluted testosterone


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

looking at super lemon haze green house seeeds is it a good yeilder anyone?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> update to my foot i thhink its getting worse no?
> View attachment 1987101View attachment 1987102
> 
> fukin them pills are for post operation patients like when uve had a operation they give u em afterwards ffs i dont know if ther working or not its just mental and shit


aww man i can see through ya foot. nice love a bit off gore. must b hurting like a bitch. think hospital job ent it? if ent better in day or two or showing signs off improvement i wud b going in dude. rather week in hosp then loose ya foot. wot the feck is it? u bathed it salt water ? hurts like a fucker but does help healing. man i wudnt walk on it at all as the body weight will rip new growth and slow repair. u got anti biotics?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> looking at super lemon haze green house seeeds is it a good yeilder anyone?


it can be m8 but thats if ya get a good pheno theres lots of not so good phenos with the super lemon haze from greenhouse.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> aww man i can see through ya foot. nice love a bit off gore. must b hurting like a bitch. think hospital job ent it? if ent better in day or two or showing signs off improvement i wud b going in dude. rather week in hosp then loose ya foot. wot the feck is it? u bathed it salt water ? hurts like a fucker but does help healing. man i wudnt walk on it at all as the body weight will rip new growth and slow repair. u got anti biotics?


i was on antis but theyve stopped em doc but me on gabbapentium so im takimng 6 300mg gabbies-8 200mb tramadols-6x 600mg ibuprofen and 5 nitrazipam,,,,thats my daily pills and the hossy would nower nr give me that much i think im gunna have to bite the bullet and go bak to hozzy
yeh had it in salt water for the past few hrs starting to hurt now but no pain no game rite ARRRRGGGGHHHHH
I WILL TELLU ONE THING IT FUKIN SMELLS RANCID,
I WAS GOING MAD AT THE DOC SAYING COZ OF MY HISTORY UR BNIT HELPING ME SHE AGREED MY POINT AND GAVE ME THE GABBIES last thing before morphine post op drugs so fuk knows grr everyday all day im trying to keep it moving tho as much as i can



newuserlol said:


> it can be m8 but thats if ya get a good pheno theres lots of not so good phenos with the super lemon haze from greenhouse.


yeh as we was taking abut i wanna do 1 or 2 planst but i want a massive yeilder u know 2-3 month veg and stuff topped the job lot i dont wanna do a rake of plants but done rite i could make more on 2 that the 8 i normally do so wantnig a grade awsome yeilder u know like 4 foot buds


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

i prefer the pregabalin than them Gabapentin get a better buzz from the pregabalin ive found, love the 300mg but the person i get em off sometimes only gets the 150s now cause the 300s where too strong for her fucking lightweight lol i said just take half the amount of the 300s and give the rest to me lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i prefer the pregabalin than them Gabapentin get a better buzz from the pregabalin ive found, love the 300mg but the person i get em off sometimes only gets the 150s now cause the 300s where too strong for her fucking lightweight lol i said just take half the amount of the 300s and give the rest to me lol


u want me to try get the other ones then or u want some of these?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

UKRG said:


> u want me to try get the other ones then or u want some of these?


i get the pregabulin pretty easily m8 i like em but fuck do ya build a tolerance quickly can munch em like smarties unfortunatly, wanting the others the df's n the lorazi's if ya can get em? 

if ya gotta pay for em just say il sort the cash out.


reckon ya gonna end up in the hosp then? ya right no way ur get prescribed that amount in there.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i get the pregabulin pretty easily m8 i like em but fuck do ya build a tolerance quickly can munch em like smarties unfortunatly, wanting the others the df's n the lorazi's if ya can get em?
> 
> if ya gotta pay for em just say il sort the cash out.
> 
> ...


na no cash il trade mate 

just gotta get some wish i stil spoke to the mother she gets the 90mb dfs like 200 at a time

and whats up with breeders boutique?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

whatcha mean whats up with it? the page is still up n running i just checked it.

do ya mean what is it?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha mean whats up with it? the page is still up n running i just checked it.
> 
> do ya mean what is it?


well yeh its just a webpage u cant clik on noffink?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2012)

dunno why the full site aint up yet? but its the workings of 3 respected old members who have cross'ed uk clone-onlys with other strains and are now selling the seeds.

u just email the address on the page if u want more info i think.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dunno why the full site aint up yet? but its the workings of 3 respected old members who have cross'ed uk clone-onlys with other strains and are now selling the seeds.
> 
> u just email the address on the page if u want more info i think.


do they do singles?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 10, 2012)

anyway just made L joint so gunna go get smashed the missus bandaged me leg very imressed and these gabbies seem to be working along with the tramadol it took 5 300mb gabbies mind 
oh well pains a bitch im dreading tomorow morning when i wake up hurts even when i have a wank....not cool

nite eveyone god bless


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> update to my foot i thhink its getting worse no?
> View attachment 1987101View attachment 1987102
> 
> fukin them pills are for post operation patients like when uve had a operation they give u em afterwards ffs i dont know if ther working or not its just mental and shit


FuckinELL man, that looks like a friggin spider bite :-0 You sure you haven't been to central america recently? Heck, even an obscure Mediterranean species or two might cause that necrosis. In your place I'd have been so panicked a week ago that - no, you're right, not hospital, not here. Shit. Don't any of you know a friendly doctor to show these pics to? This is totally fucked up. How can England possibly claim to be a first-world country if they leave people's flesh to rot away like this?! Hobble into Lloyds (the pharmacy not the bank) and whip off your bandages, dude. Make some noise about it. Cry (but only if you look good when you cry). Shit man. Don't you have anybody to sling you over their shoulder (caveman stylee) and carry you off to a hut where a witch doctor is waiting with powdered blue clay and herbs and stuff to apply to your wounds, upon which you faint, waking fitfully from time to time over the next few hours/days, until eventually you regain consciousness fully and ask where you are, and they say... OK, I'm stuck.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

If my foot looked like that I'd get the hacksaw blade out.. some serious trench foot there..

No but seriously I would go to hospital and refuse to leave until it gets sorted.. If they really aren't helping you go to the papers.. It would be more interesting than half (actually more than half) the bullshit they print usually..

Pain killers are not going to fix that..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Advertise on the internet that you are selling the privledge of cutting your foot off. I reckon there is cash there......sorry just fucking about m8. A & E and like people say, it would take a SWAT team to get me out of there ubtil my foot looked like a foot again


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ukrg bru deffo hospital job fuck id get there and refuse to go out unless they sorted u out mate fuck me it looks like you have 3 eyes on your foot deffo get it sorted pal as the longer u leave it the deeper it will become it looks like it eatin a whole in ya mate if they cant sort it in hospital theb id say you need refering to some cunt that can fix you up pal yak i feel like spewing my sandwich bac up! And if it smells its deffo infected and that aint a good sign bru


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ukrg bru deffo hospital job fuck id get there and refuse to go out unless they sorted u out mate fuck me it looks like you have 3 eyes on your foot deffo get it sorted pal as the longer u leave it the deeper it will become it looks like it eatin a whole in ya mate if they cant sort it in hospital theb id say you need refering to some cunt that can fix you up pal yak i feel like spewing my sandwich bac up! And if it smells its deffo infected and that aint a good sign bru


Fucking eating again. lol Learn to put full stops in your rants ya cunt. Make it slightly easier reading. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha fuck off bill u can hardly read anyway u cunt ! Lol swat team id seriously consider chainin me to a bed if i was ukrg ay pal ? Jeez it looks like he needs it lopping off


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

Get your ass to A & E ukrg & get your misses to bake some space cookies & bring them in for you. 
You can't put a price on health bro & your foot looks decidedly unhealthy


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

How are Ahmed & Dave getting on Bill? Have they mastered the art of call center work yet?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha fuck off bill u can hardly read anyway u cunt ! Lol swat team id seriously consider chainin me to a bed if i was ukrg ay pal ? Jeez it looks like he needs it lopping off


Fuck off back to your trannies, ledgers, swivels and batons. Poof Scaff. Can hear u before we see u. Clink, clink, clink. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck off back to your trannies, ledgers, swivels and batons. Poof Scaff. Can hear u before we see u. Clink, clink, clink. lol


Just warmin up with a cup of cocco haha nice and warm in the wagon lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> How are Ahmed & Dave getting on Bill? Have they mastered the art of call center work yet?


Start at 10 m8. Rachel and........Ive lost the other girls CV. I had it 2 mins ago. Fuck. I had it on good auth that they are 2 lookers. Ones 19 and the other 21. Everyone is paranoid, coz I dont really go in much to the cow center these days, it kinda runs itself. Ahhhhhh there it is, Gillian. Ill keep u posted on how they look.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just warmin up with a cup of cocco haha nice and warm in the wagon lol



Im just warming up waiting on 2 birds starting today. Even my business partner has turned up for a perv. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im just warming up waiting on 2 birds starting today. Even my business partner has turned up for a perv. lol


Haha zhe pleasure of bein a gaffa


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2012)

fuck the hosptial prioritys come 1st and thats staying mullered! u no ya aint gonna get much in there drugwise compared to what ya already on and u got another foot whats the prob? 

just messing m8 u no ya own body and this shit with the foot aint nuffing new is it? 

Breeders boutique dont do singles that i no off ukrg just 10's i think?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

well fuck me these new tablets are frikin awsome! took 6x 3o0mg last nite and i swear to god like i was walking on air! fukin woke up with a mouth like gandi's flipflop

lmao

how is everyone? 
my nicholson hoddie turned up FUKIN TOO SMALL!! anyone want a xxl black nicholson hoodie or a gstar raw top?? trade the hoodies 80retail and the g star is 45

trade ofc


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2012)

what new tabs ya talking bout the gabbies??? 1st time u had em? mental buzz very hard to compare to much else well thats the pregabalin im talking bout which is basically the same drug as the gabbies.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

yeh the gabbies with 200mg tramadols on top mate fuk me it was like i was walking on air mate NO pain so frikin swome its hard to explain how nice and pain free i was FUK me lmao yeh wikid bowt time hye gave me summet wat works


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh the gabbies with 200mg tramadols on top mate fuk me it was like i was walking on air mate NO pain so frikin swome its hard to explain how nice and pain free i was FUK me lmao yeh wikid bowt time hye gave me summet wat works


6x300mg at once is a big dosage and ontop of the tramadol i bet u where smashed lol tolerance builds up real quick with the gabbies tho enjoy it while ya can.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 6x300mg at once is a big dosage and ontop of the tramadol i bet u where smashed lol tolerance builds up real quick with the gabbies tho enjoy it while ya can.


yeh i know mmate i was fucked up! lmao awsome

ROBBIE--TTT did ur prezie come today?
nothing turned u p here yet?

and thisis the propper working site for breeder boutique

grr they dont do clones grr i need A CLONE
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique



STIL HASENT ARRIVED ROBBIE ?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

seeds just come thought it was robbies! wounded anyway me freebies are
g13-bubblegum
eva veneno
og kush
northern lights x bi bud
fruity chronicc
mk ultra
bubba 76
auto ak
purple haze
sour ak
critical+auto
moby dick

and 35 araura incia

SO WHAT 2 WILL YEILD BEST ??


----------



## rainz (Jan 11, 2012)

Think i might be moving away from london ive had it with all these muslims, i spent 12 months shooting arabs in 08 best time of my life. Might have to look in scotland then billy lol whats it like finding flats round your way?? How are you all anyway?? ive got some pineapple express ready in roughly 18 days, im looking forward to that.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Moby dick and nlxbig bud for yeild from wot i ve seen with my own eyes mate!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG: really, really glad you had a relatively painless night. But don't let it stop you from taking that horrible spider bite necrosis thingy to a hospital. Yeah yeah I know you prolly think peglegs are cool and all that shite, but just imagine what it would be like to have no foot but a phantom itch between your non-existent toes or something 

SuperSillyBilly: I take it that females are a once-a-century rarity up your way then?

Cheddar: what do you think of PACE?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

ok then its a plan northen light x big but and moby dick! 2 month veg then flower i think wanna make a big fucking huge plant so 2 for percy but make up for having more 
looking farward to it 
i hope he dont say i have to have the autos has anyone tried a normal veg and flower with autos

im sat here all monged out like like im gouchin!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bal wot u need to know!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ok then its a plan northen light x big but and moby dick! 2 month veg then flower i think wanna make a big fucking huge plant so 2 for percy but make up for having more
> looking farward to it
> i hope he dont say i have to have the autos has anyone tried a normal veg and flower with autos
> 
> im sat here all monged out like like im gouchin!!


The first autos I tried wer ak and lowryder, after 4 or 5 weeks still no sign of flower so I switched to 12/12 and they flowered away, never done any again, was hoping they would have been quicker but they wernt, just stuck with normal seeds since


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2012)

If there good auto seeds u shouldn't be able to veg them, will they not just start flowering wether u like it of not?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

Autos mature with age not photoperiod. If it says 60-65 dys it'l pop tholrough the soil n b dne in 60-65 dys. The bigger the yield depends on what cycle u do ie 20/4 or 18/6,from what i've heard they dnt do to good under 12/12


----------



## rainz (Jan 11, 2012)

Autoflowers are fucking quality little plants, leave em in your veg room under 20/4 and you will get a shock. The beauty of auto's are the fact you have to be a complete spastik to fuck them up, plus there are a few out there that make a lot of photoperiod plants a waste of time. Nowadays its not unusual to pull 2 oz + from an auto.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bal wot u need to know!!


"Bal" - that a Brummie epithet then?

OK, the writer of PACE claims that cardio is actually bad for your heart and weakens it. He says treadmills can kill you. I knew it!!! But is it true or is it just another gym gimmick?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> "Bal" - that a Brummie epithet then?
> 
> OK, the writer of PACE claims that cardio is actually bad for your heart and weakens it. He says treadmills can kill you. I knew it!!! But is it true or is it just another gym gimmick?


Its full of bs bal your heart is a muscle and the morn you use it the stronger it gets exercise is good for your heart as long as your not over doin things and straining and pushin harder than your heart will give you ll be fine eg bodybuilders have bigger hearts and lungs than your normal jogger as liftin weights puts more strain on your heart than joggin would !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

And would u please not insult me im no brummie im a yam yam !


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And would u please not insult me im no brummie im a yam yam !


*blinking in bewilderment*

Translation please somebody. Yam yam meaning...?

BTW reconnected to broadband now - urgently need recommendations for a true mind-fuck of a film to download.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yamyam is a lad or lass from the black country haha
My favourite film is marked for death steven seagal quality old film and a must see if u have nt !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

im going with the nothern lights x big bud and the moby dick im gunna veg under a 250 coz its cheaper to run than a 600 then after a month or 2 il put the 600 in for flower
gunna have to put sum battons on each side of the room so i can sit wire mesh sqaure thing over and thread the branches through it gunna top em too i think but im sure u lot on here will walk me through the hows and whens 


NOW does that sound like a plan


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you ll find you wont need 8 weeks to fill a screen mate buz hey try it and see !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

rainz said:


> Think i might be moving away from london ive had it with all these muslims, i spent 12 months shooting arabs in 08 best time of my life. Might have to look in scotland then billy lol whats it like finding flats round your way?? How are you all anyway?? ive got some pineapple express ready in roughly 18 days, im looking forward to that.


I can put you in a flat. Shared accomidation with 32 young females that need constant attention


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> *blinking in bewilderment*
> 
> Translation please somebody. Yam yam meaning...?
> 
> BTW reconnected to broadband now - urgently need recommendations for a true mind-fuck of a film to download.



Chicks with Dicks 2 is.....shall we say a suprise of a film. lol @chedz - where the fuck is black country....U from Nigeria, r u the one been sending me emails. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I think you ll find you wont need 8 weeks to fill a screen mate buz hey try it and see !!


yeh i just wanna do 2 monster plants i was ttalking about aeropots ect but just dont have the mone atm bu ive got everyhting i need to star one of cannac everyting ph ect ect
hoping for 12-15 oz of the plant if i veg for long enough i just got to sus how to get this light up coz its a built in ballast and light so linda heavy not sure about on the yo yos on hooks in plastic plater plugs
im thing ima hae to ge me pal to go in attic put some wood over the room on the rafters and mak hole in the ceilin for the wire to hold the light thats my only concer i was gunna use cfll but like i said i dont have the finance

here watch these
http://extratorrent.com/search/?search=Banned+in+America+DVDRip+Xvid+BigPerm+LKRG&new=1&x=24&y=10


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i just wanna do 2 monster plants i was ttalking about aeropots ect but just dont have the mone atm bu ive got everyhting i need to star one of cannac everyting ph ect ect
> hoping for 12-15 oz of the plant if i veg for long enough i just got to sus how to get this light up coz its a built in ballast and light so linda heavy not sure about on the yo yos on hooks in plastic plater plugs
> im thing ima hae to ge me pal to go in attic put some wood over the room on the rafters and mak hole in the ceilin for the wire to hold the light thats my only concer i was gunna use cfll but like i said i dont have the finance
> 
> ...


To be honest m8, its not all about the veg. U could veg for 8 weeks under a 250w light and the most your going to get is 250g if your a real good grower. People aspire to get 1g per watt, its fucking hard. More light=more bud


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

so why do most peple veg under like 150 250 cfls? then and flower with a 600 and get a awsome yeild?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> so why do most peple veg under like 150 250 cfls? then and flower with a 600 and get a awsome yeild?


Well if u flower under a 600w and your skills are excellent, u can pull 600g. As I said everyone wants to pull a g per watt. Personally I just use a duel spec 600w hps from start to finish


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well if u flower under a 600w and your skills are excellent, u can pull 600g. As I said everyone wants to pull a g per watt. Personally I just use a duel spec 600w hps from start to finish


yeh thats what bulbs i use the dual spec ones its just shen on 18-6 it costs a frikin fortune on the leki! and the missus aint over keen on me doing it but its only 2 or maybe 1 now and 1 next dunno as long as i put love and care to them treat em rite im sure il do well

and for the veggin just use the canna a and b or is ther soething else u can use to make things better i know thers boost for the end i just really wanna do well on this one" lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck your fridge uses more power than 600w. Anyway if its yield your after get one of them oxypots. Ive never pulled less than 6oz per plant with them things. I remember I done 2 Nev's Haze and chopped at week 12 and pulled 17oz I think(would need to check) but if I had left them the full 16 weeks, well fuck me it would have been a crazy amount. Ill c if I can find a pic


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck your fridge uses more power than 600w. Anyway if its yield your after get one of them oxypots. Ive never pulled less than 6oz per plant with them things. I remember I done 2 Nev's Haze and chopped at week 12 and pulled 17oz I think(would need to check) but if I had left them the full 16 weeks, well fuck me it would have been a crazy amount. Ill c if I can find a pic


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Plant-Oxypot-bubbler-Pump-/150727229409?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item23180affe1

25 qwid im trying to go with wat i got and id need to new nutruants for that it is cool mind
couldnt i drill holes all around a wilma 11 litre pot to make a aeropot?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Plant-Oxypot-bubbler-Pump-/150727229409?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item23180affe1
> 
> 25 qwid im trying to go with wat i got and id need to new nutruants for that it is cool mind
> couldnt i drill holes all around a wilma 11 litre pot to make a aeropot?


I tried the DIY DWC method and ended up with 200l of water coming through my ceiling at 3am. The Mrs loved that. For the sake of £25 you will be blown away. The growth is crazy. All you need is IONIC grow, bloom, boost - all 3 will cost about £40 delivered. So for £65 you will be able to grow a monster that will pull u 10oz easy. Sell for £200 an oz. £1335 profit. Dont tell me your skint coz if you cant whip up £65 together by hook or crook u shouldn't be growing weed..........trust me for single plants DWC is by far the best method


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Was just watching the start of the Simpsons waiting on the princess gettin ready so I can...sorry we can go out and I can... I mean we can get smashed on red wine. Anyway the start of the Simpsons where Bart is writing on the blackboard(am I allowed to use that word) wrote "Vampire is not a career choice" lol Trying telling that to the bunch of undead who drink in my local. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheers for the apckage UKRG! although found it rather entertaining that the postie had just left it balanced on the a brass rail on the front of the door, could have been free smoke for anyone 

I've just read something that makes me feel rather sick. Guess who is just about set to foot the one hundred million pound bill for these stupid cunts to get their tits re-done? The tax payer. if they think that i am about to pay for these women to get them replaced, they have another thing coming, like a petrol bomb or such, or maybe we'll just rally up a possie and slay these vain bitches and problem solved. It is fucking ludicrous. And you know why, because the companies that put them in in the first place are now turning around and saying they refuse to do anything because it will put them out of business and that the NHS will just have to do it themselves.

Next time i see a woman with fake tits i'm gonna push her infront of traffic!


----------



## rainz (Jan 11, 2012)

@billy.. LOL but with that many wheres all mine gona go? : ( ahaha. I do need to get away from here though its doing my head in. You would genuinely think you was in a different country round here.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

rainz said:


> @billy.. LOL but with that many wheres all mine gona go? : ( ahaha. I do need to get away from here though its doing my head in. You would genuinely think you was in a different country round here.


I bet ten to a penny its not as bad as brum rainz id put money on the population being in the high 80% bein from a diffrent country and thats no joke it become a pain feeling like a forigner in your own country pal and id move abroad if it wer nt for misses and kids we ll av a paki pm soon


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> reconnected to broadband now - urgently need recommendations for a true mind-fuck of a film to download.


Have you seen Machete? 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0985694/


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> To be honest m8, its not all about the veg. U could veg for 8 weeks under a 250w light and the most your going to get is 250g if your a real good grower. People aspire to get 1g per watt, its fucking hard. More light=more bud


Yeah but in the same breath - longer veg = bigger plant = more bud. Surely?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Have you seen Machete?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0985694/


he gets the ladies machete. hah that film is funny funny. i was gun say fear and loathing in los vegas or triangle for a head fuck film. maybe dr pernaisis or how ever its spelt. any u seen a old classic ossie film called braindead? its funny as feck a tacky gore fest


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 11, 2012)

planet terror is another funny head fuck one


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember everyone at uni loved that film Braindead. I couldn't get into it at all whilst everyone else pissed themselves! Oh well, the world would be shit if we were all the same lol.
I thought these were ace in a bit of a head fuck way too:
Buffalo '66
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118789/
Requiem for a dream
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0180093/


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm watching Division 3 footballs finest, got a pretty good rating on imdb, gonna finish this and then see what this kali mist? is like  whoooo. You're the man UKRG, and many thanks for the usb cable  Although i'm still put off by the urine sample bottle and the sofsorb swabs and bandages


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm watching Division 3 footballs finest, got a pretty good rating on imdb, gonna finish this and then see what this kali mist? is like  whoooo. You're the man UKRG, and many thanks for the usb cable  Although i'm still put off by the urine sample bottle and the sofsorb swabs and bandages


yeh needed to pad the box out bruv it was at hand lol no prob ive hardley any left now anyways so wanna get one on the go coz im gunna be paying for it pretty soon and this stuff is lovely




Griffta said:


> Yeah but in the same breath - longer veg = bigger plant = more bud. Surely?



thats what i was thinking with a 8 week veg on this next one

[video=youtube;R3zP2nChPko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3zP2nChPko[/video]

look what my pal made me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't see nuthin.

MY first thought on the weed is that it could possibly do with more drying before you get it curing, i'll be able to kik Arnies arse by the time i've gotten it through my grinder


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Can't see nuthin.
> 
> MY first thought on the weed is that it could possibly do with more drying before you get it curing, i'll be able to kik Arnies arse by the time i've gotten it through my grinder


yeh im not great on the curing proces and it was sat dwon the side of my pc for 4 days so may have sweated in the tube


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2012)

Doesn't really matter any more, i blinked and now the tube is completely lost to the world, ffs.

Wtf, that has not been on the table infront of me the whole time, fucking poltergeist!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Doesn't really matter any more, i blinked and now the tube is completely lost to the world, ffs.
> 
> Wtf, that has not been on the table infront of me the whole time, fucking poltergeist!


wtf LOL ur a fukin madman heard anything of robbie been rather qiet for a few days?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2012)

I hadn't even lit the joint, that thing plain dissapeared. Although saying that, i now remmeber putting it there, right in front of me on the empty half of the table. Losing my mind


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Doesn't really matter any more, i blinked and now the tube is completely lost to the world, ffs.
> 
> Wtf, that has not been on the table infront of me the whole time, fucking poltergeist!


genuine lol!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I hadn't even lit the joint, that thing plain dissapeared. Although saying that, i now remmeber putting it there, right in front of me on the empty half of the table. Losing my mind


jointergeist

i just hope u enjot it mate, me personally i think its a lovely smoke i wish i could have sorted u wall out but after what heppend it just wasent possible next iem tho everyone gets prezziez


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm watching Division 3 footballs finest, got a pretty good rating on imdb


I'm watching premier league footballs finest, losing to liverpool! wtf?
Meanwhile everton continue to test my character, seriously, its not that we're losing to tottenham its that we're just, well, shit.
Still makes a man of you supporting this dross.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> jointergeist
> 
> i just hope u enjot it mate, me personally i think its a lovely smoke i wish i could have sorted u wall out but after what heppend it just wasent possible next iem tho everyone gets prezziez


I'm glad you said that cos I was 2 clicks away from pm'ing you a begging letter.
This weed is shit and its all I can get till I'm done in a month/5 weeks.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm watching premier league footballs finest, losing to liverpool! wtf?
> Meanwhile everton continue to test my character, seriously, its not that we're losing to tottenham its that we're just, well, shit.
> Still makes a man of you supporting this dross.


Haha, it's not a bad film, not too sure what's going on, this joint has had my multitask abilities shot. After a week odd without, this is not a bad smoke UKRG, not a bad smoke at all! has my teeth ringing.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm watching premier league footballs finest, losing to liverpool! wtf?
> Meanwhile everton continue to test my character, seriously, its not that we're losing to tottenham its that we're just, well, shit.
> Still makes a man of you supporting this dross.


come on lfc haha. and wot u mean wtf? check out our history we dont lose to mancity much. stevie gs back and the reds keep rolling on. lfc on a full strength team can play with the best off them


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

lol I mean wtf as in how are your lot beating city? I cant give you too much credit but if it stays like this then thats a great result and you do look a lot better with gerrard back.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

nursewas menna send sum charcoal and carbon wadding to stop the smell and they send like cotton wool bandage qwat goes over me leg first i sitting here can smell the wounds and it plain nasty
just eighed up got 7 grammes exactly left 1 3.8 bud and rest in bottom of the bag oh why did he doi it man he even smoked all the trim wtf grrrr im i wernt a gimp id stick it on his toes BUT i got this browing lark down now u wait till the next one its gunna be monumental 

glad u like it TTT earthy innit mate

n grif mate sorry pal seriously if i had it everyone would have had some 

been looking at one of these for me pc what do ya think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-25-LCD-Panel-Fan-Speed-Controller-CPU-HD-Temperature-Sensor-PC-Computer-/170703827480?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item27bebdb218


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Have you seen Machete?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0985694/


No. I thought it was another sequel to Saw (moving onto related tools).

Incidentally - UKRG, your recommendation? I never thought I'd say this to another human being but you fucking _deserve _to have bits of flesh melting away  I sat down to watch it with a trayful of freshly-prepared food (and I pretty much NEVER prepare food for myself - just eat the brat's leftovers).


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I hadn't even lit the joint, that thing plain dissapeared. Although saying that, i now remmeber putting it there, right in front of me on the empty half of the table. Losing my mind


It's lined up with something like a book, a notepad or a pen.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> No. I thought it was another sequel to Saw (moving onto related tools).
> 
> Incidentally - UKRG, your recommendation? I never thought I'd say this to another human being but you fucking _deserve _to have bits of flesh melting away  I sat down to watch it with a trayful of freshly-prepared food (and I pretty much NEVER prepare food for myself - just eat the brat's leftovers).


#


LOL what recomendation? remeber i was of me head an gabbies so fucked if i can remember


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> #
> 
> 
> LOL what recomendation? remeber i was of me head an gabbies so fucked if i can remember


Banned in America... No worries, I asked for a head-fuck movie anyway without clarifying the technical meaning of the term. Pray permit me to elaborate:

A HEAD-FUCK MOVIE

... has you turned on before it's even begun
... starts with toe-curling foreplay that leaves you literally drooling for more
... takes you to the next level after the next level, doesn't just broaden your horizons but obliterates them
... you don't want it to ever stop but you need to get to the end right now
... Oh and you'd probably go homicidal if it suddenly stopped
... Afterwards you feel gobsmacked by the finale, stunned, blown away
... and you keep mentally replaying scenes for the rest of the night
... and wake up still turned on by the movie.

That's a head-fuck movie. Any new recommendations?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

there's fuck loads of films like that, have a look on imdb you lazy bitch


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha bal believe me my reccomendation would do all of that even afta watchin it hundred times haha can u not find it? !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

So who on here lives in kent and got there door kicked in lol? Ment to be a nice little raid ok thats an understatement 3million in growin gear andolants take wot they say and divide by 3 haha its only a million! !


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> there's fuck loads of films like that, have a look on imdb you lazy bitch


The last time I trusted imdb's recommendations I ended up watching Oldboy. I started smoking weed that very night.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So who on here lives in kent and got there door kicked in lol? Ment to be a nice little raid ok thats an understatement 3million in growin gear andolants take wot they say and divide by 3 haha its only a million! !


thats what they get for being gready



Ch Supt Mark Nottage said:


> said: "We had identified a sophisticated organised crime group working in the east of the county who were living lavish lifestyles on the proceeds of drug crime. "These are people concerned in the production and supply of drugs, particularly cannabis, on a massive scale. The money they made was used to fuel an extravagant way of living well beyond their normal means.


SO AGAIN THAT WHAT U GT FOR BEING GREEDY AND FLSHING UR CASH


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha bal believe me my reccomendation would do all of that even afta watchin it hundred times haha can u not find it? !


Can't find your post


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

UKRG said:


> thats what they get for being gready
> 
> 
> 
> SO AGAIN THAT WHAT U GT FOR BEING GREEDY AND FLSHING UR CASH


Haha gread is most peoples down fall fella i feel a 2 month break comin up lol
And then its hittin it hard again !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bal page 3282


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha gread is most peoples down fall fella i feel a 2 month break comin up lol
> And then its hittin it hard again !!


yeh that was my plan but fuk it my lodger said hed take the charge anyways! lol hjust the missus who dont like it  mite give it a few weeks thens start what i been on about


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 11, 2012)

For 2 mate they aint even gonna take u to court bro but if thats how u feel then so be it mate !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm proper rubbered........going to suffer tommorow. Just bombed about 2gs of proper. Mongo her we come


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;3wUjua2e0yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wUjua2e0yo[/video]

HOW COOL IS THAT

WHICH ONE THO THE MOBY DICK OR THE NORTHERN LIGHTS X BIG BUD?

LOOK NOW IM GETTING THE TASTE FOR STARTING ANOTHER ONE!!!!LMAO

OK IL DO BOTH COULD I DRILL 10MM HOLES ROUND A WILMA POT TO MAKE A AIRPOT?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

go both man. 2 flavours come harvest time


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok then its a plan il get me lodger in attik to feed sum thik wire thru a hle for the 250 il veg for a few months then flower ther bitches u lot can help me guide me thou topping and butting square mesh over like how high above the bot should it be/? Il nee toput batton on the wall each side to sit it on


----------



## baklawa (Jan 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yamyam is a lad or lass from the black country haha
> My favourite film is marked for death steven seagal quality old film and a must see if u have nt !!


Downloading now thanks


----------



## Griffta (Jan 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm proper rubbered........going to suffer tommorow. Just bombed about 2gs of proper. Mongo her we come


chop chop?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

this guy..

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/24/festive-drug-grower-decorates-cannabis-plant_n_1168691.html?ref=marijuana







haha



cheddar1985 said:


> So who on here lives in kent and got there door kicked in lol? Ment to be a nice little raid ok thats an understatement 3million in growin gear andolants take wot they say and divide by 3 haha its only a million! !


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

rubberised vulcanicity 
say it



supersillybilly said:


> I'm proper rubbered........going to suffer tommorow. Just bombed about 2gs of proper. Mongo her we come


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

drugs tut tut tut



what a fucking nobhead i bet he posted the pic on facebook LOL

oh and like i said them three holes on my foot have all joined up so its one big curved hole with stinky white skin around it it fukin reaks!
just been given sum diazipam only 10x2mg but wats free is free rite!  them gabbies are frikin awsome


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

says he who is full of 1000mg pharmaceutamol haha...
i showed some girl with a weak stomach a picture of your foot and she threw up.. brilliant




UKRG said:


> drugs tut tut tut


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> says he who is full of 1000mg pharmaceutamol haha...
> i showed some girl with a weak stomach a picture of your foot and she threw up.. brilliant


lol my lass just been looking for new pak of cigs for a hr turns out i put em in the fridge next to the cathedralc ity~! duh huh

im keeping a diary of the wounds ther getting worse not better look



getting worse innit


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

lol everyones gone quiet you must all be being sik or looking at your tea thinking about the juicy foot!
i wounder if i can get orur las to figmmi a ankle lick!LOL


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

yeh its mank.. it doesnt look any better.. are you on any kind of anti biotic or just pain meds?\
you need something to stop it..

here's something gross to accompany your foot...
mmmm .. i'm still eating cheese..
skip to 40sec

[video=youtube;bF3r2HzcYus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF3r2HzcYus[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

yeh i seen that b4 its fukin ruthless u seen the 1 man 1 jar OUCH http://1man1jar.org/

seriously watch it all ul be shocked! lol

yeh im onclarithromycin antibiotics mate its fuking painfull but i take enough of them gabbies to take the pain away but im a fuking mongy on em so its like wtf eva
got sum naproxen too for the pain fuk knows wat they are


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

................................


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> lol did u watch it? imagine that
> 
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

i ain't clicking that...

it's my bed time.. i dont want nightmares..
some gross shit coming out someone's back is one thing.. but fuckin anal mutilation can fuck right off..


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i ain't clicking that...
> 
> It's my bed time.. I dont want nightmares..
> Some gross shit coming out someone's back is one thing.. But fuckin anal mutilation can fuck right off..


its not anal hes got a whole screwdriver diown his japs eye handle and evenything and not a small one neither lmao madness lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 11, 2012)

lol well i gotta get me leg redressed and get ready for bed hope robbies parcel shows up tomorrow he sent it saturday  
anyone heard from him havent seen him on msn for few days now
anyone else use msn?
just necked 10x5mg diazipam


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Downloading now thanks


Did u get to watch it bal? !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Did u get to watch it bal? !



Am I right in thinking u advised a chick to watch a Stevie Seagull film? lol "Im just a cook doing his job"


----------



## baklawa (Jan 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Am I right in thinking u advised a chick to watch a Stevie Seagull film? lol "Im just a cook doing his job"


Yeah Cheddar, what was that all about? We chicks only watch Meg Ryan masterpieces.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Did u get to watch it bal? !


Not yet. I'm not officially here today, shh. Being punished for wasting 3 days on a bunch of criminals and drug addicts - massive backlog of work, irate clients and red bleary eyes. Also, I can't walk today. AT ALL. Fucking treadmill, or was it the other torture device?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Not yet. I'm not officially here today, shh. Being punished for wasting 3 days on a bunch of criminals and drug addicts - massive backlog of work, irate clients and red bleary eyes. Also, I can't walk today. AT ALL. Fucking treadmill, or was it the other torture device?


Haha bal id hate to think!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

I was talking to Dura yesterday on the phone and he was harping on about "meeting up" again. Said he mentioned it before and got a good response. I would be up for that. Just pick a random town in the middle of the UK and invade it. Anyone fancy it?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Am I right in thinking u advised a chick to watch a Stevie Seagull film? lol "Im just a cook doing his job"


Haha billy shit i watched that film the other night undersiege is another gud en but his best has to b marked for death for me !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha billy shit i watched that film the other night undersiege is another gud en but his best has to b marked for death for me !!


All Stevies films are good, some are that bad there good. Wits the name of that one he plays a kinda Indian tribal doctor that kicks white bad guys ass?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ill need to look through me films mush got nearly all of his films there are that many to remember tbf!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

has anyone seen lawman with stevel seagal thats fairly good


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> has anyone seen lawman with stevel seagal thats fairly good


I certainly have m8. Did u watch that doc about Van Damme. Party animal. Apparently he was going through a kilo of coke every 3 months


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

not seen that one ill have a look for the download a kilo every 3 months lucky cunt lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> not seen that one ill have a look for the download a kilo every 3 months lucky cunt lol


His lifestyle is crazy. Constantly shooting low budjet movies and parties. Im pretty fucked today. Ill never learn, drinking on a school night. Has anyone tried that Kingsmill Doorstep bread, fuck me its good


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

What's the van damme doc called? Sounds like TV Gold


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Griffta said:


> What's the van damme doc called? Sounds like TV Gold


Behind Closed Doors or something. Google it ya lazy cunt


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Ill do it - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jean+claude+van+damme+documentary


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 12, 2012)

how do? woke plants up and having proper sneezing fits,shit me. that will b the pollen of the boys. its proper messes my nose up and eyes. alright round most flowers but these have to b my weekness.
right do any yous no if you can store male pollen up and if so how long willl it keep if airtight? should i seperate the pod from pollen or can i store it in the pods? also wot part off the fem bud do i need to get the pollen to produce seeds? is it a certain part or any part on bud? was thinking middle off v shape white hairs?? b glad for any help cheers peeps.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

Shit another fave film gotta b the business lmfao danny dyer kills it haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

"The fuckin Dutch ar 'ere" said in my best cockney accent. Innit blood


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

the business is sikk mate got to love it when he trailes through shit pipes lol


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

various options, wait until the pod is completely dry then give it a crush and the pollen will be released.

But make sure it is dry before sealing airtight otherwise it will mould.

I keep my pollen in tupperware boxes when I am storing it, or bags. I have kept them in the freezer, behind my computer in the dark, on a shelf, and it's all been good. Remember, Pollen can be found in bloody archeoligical digs that are thousands of years old, so storing it in a jar when it's dry for a while is totally chicken soup.




mad dog bark said:


> how do? woke plants up and having proper sneezing fits,shit me. that will b the pollen of the boys. its proper messes my nose up and eyes. alright round most flowers but these have to b my weekness.
> right do any yous no if you can store male pollen up and if so how long willl it keep if airtight? should i seperate the pod from pollen or can i store it in the pods? also wot part off the fem bud do i need to get the pollen to produce seeds? is it a certain part or any part on bud? was thinking middle off v shape white hairs?? b glad for any help cheers peeps.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

Na the best bit is wen he gives him sum money and says get sum evenin wear and comes back in sum shorts and a t shirt lmfbo and wen they are on zhe golf course and his misses gives him a mouthfull lol!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> various options, wait until the pod is completely dry then give it a crush and the pollen will be released.
> 
> But make sure it is dry before sealing airtight otherwise it will mould.
> 
> I keep my pollen in tupperware boxes when I am storing it, or bags. I have kept them in the freezer, behind my computer in the dark, on a shelf, and it's all been good. Remember, Pollen can be found in bloody archeoligical digs that are thousands of years old, so storing it in a jar when it's dry for a while is totally chicken soup.


blinding. thanks your the man.
any ideas on the part off fem plant i want to get the pollen? is it between the v shape white hairs?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

oh yea lol and them fuckin tracksuits when there broke and he trys pimping him out to the 2 old birds lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> oh yea lol and them fuckin tracksuits when there broke and he trys pimping him out to the 2 old birds lol


Haha quality lmfbo rofl tbf its a fuckin legendary film any1 who ay sin it miss out big time haha the peckham robbers lol cardboard cutouts lollol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

Best thing about that film is all the Sergio Tacchini & Fila trackies.
Danny Dyer is a right pwoper fackin mug - Norty!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> various options, wait until the pod is completely dry then give it a crush and the pollen will be released.
> 
> But make sure it is dry before sealing airtight otherwise it will mould.
> 
> I keep my pollen in tupperware boxes when I am storing it, or bags. I have kept them in the freezer, behind my computer in the dark, on a shelf, and it's all been good. Remember, Pollen can be found in bloody archeoligical digs that are thousands of years old, so storing it in a jar when it's dry for a while is totally chicken soup.



Wits wae aw this chicken soup patter m8.lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

IF UY WANT MOVIES LOOK HERE ILL HOOK U UP http://pastebin.com/HPcV8KKF


SO HOW IS EEVRYONE? im not in pain now kinda gutted as robbies gift stil aint turned up he posted it saturday hasent been online for a few days hops nothing bads happened? hes not even on msn hmmm
anyone spoke to him?

yah all segal films now are SHIT he pays for them himself a dangerous man was good though he was just killing folk for the sake of killing them lol----kill list is good too british flik
started cracking the moby dick and the nlxbig bud woot!

this place needs a chat room real time chat with image links working in real time WOULD YOU USE ONE? like uk only


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

it has a chat room mate it always on lol..


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm gonna have to watch some of these Seagal films, the only ones I remember watching are under siege & hard to kill (which is amazing!)
ONG-BAK is a quality Kung fu movie.
Just put my order in for a Q of local shite weed, ROLL ON harvest time


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2012)

fucking el lads steven seagal films lmao u lot need fucking help!

hes funny in the police doc he does tho on the crime channel on sky, aparently hes been a proper policemen for 20+ years its funny tho cause even in that he acts just like in the films lol like a nobjockey! got a fairly fit little chinky wife tho.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

i dont beilieve teh police thing coz no1 knew about it till the tv series u would think when hes nicked people theyd be like wow man got nicked my stephen segal buzzin!!
so y did we not here of him being old bill for 20 yrs? b.s all for the tele mate

and newuserlol that breeders boutizue is expensive for regulars and fems but i suppose ther only uk strains

started me moby dick and northern ligts x big bud dinafem and g13 i think  very samll seedss tho


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah that lawman is aload of shite. any one seen Weed Wars on discovery?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I watched W.Wars. Was there only 4 episodes?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2012)

UKRG said:


> i dont beilieve teh police thing coz no1 knew about it till the tv series u would think when hes nicked people theyd be like wow man got nicked my stephen segal buzzin!!
> so y did we not here of him being old bill for 20 yrs? b.s all for the tele mate
> 
> and newuserlol that breeders boutizue is expensive for regulars and fems but i suppose ther only uk strains
> ...


you want qaulity ya gotta pay for it, hold up for the trade anyway and ur have the real mcoy not just crosses.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah I watched W.Wars. Was there only 4 episodes?


ywh LOOK http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2110365/episodes

ALL EXITED STRTED ANOTHER ONE WITHJ PROPPER VEG THIS TIME! HOPING FOR 8 WEEKS VEG BIGGER BUDS NO?
ANYONE GOT A CANNA FEEDING SCHEDULE OR IS IT OK JUST TO STIK WITH THE A AND B?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2012)

fuck weed wars its all about storage wars! fucking love that programme yeeeeeeeeeeep lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ywh LOOK http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2110365/episodes
> 
> ALL EXITED STRTED ANOTHER ONE WITHJ PROPPER VEG THIS TIME! HOPING FOR 8 WEEKS VEG BIGGER BUDS NO?
> ANYONE GOT A CANNA FEEDING SCHEDULE OR IS IT OK JUST TO STIK WITH THE A AND B?


stop fucking SHOUTING!!! LOL


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck weed wars its all about storage wars! fucking love that programme yeeeeeeeeeeep lmao


YEH I GOT all OVE EM yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeppppp!!
id knock that dave tsaright out

coal is good too


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stop fucking SHOUTING!!! LOL



fukin caps lok mate all wobbley on these gabbys and tramadols lolw tf having to bang my hed on the side to see staright BUT im in no pain

and by the time ther reay of u il stil veg it for a month with the 2nd month of veg from these


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2012)

i doubt ya walking to good anyway but the gabbies in a high dosage make ya sway about like ya pissed bouncing off walls lolol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i doubt ya walking to good anyway but the gabbies in a high dosage make ya sway about like ya pissed bouncing off walls lolol


yeh and i keep falling asleep halfway through nookie if i can even get started! lol wtf they mongyfy me lmao i was sat in kitchen yesterday in like a gough head down dribbling sort of shi lmao but no pian

went to slepp on the sofa woke up all pain meds had worn of and fuk me the pain was nasty

just started germinating the 30 arauras and the other 10 dinafem and g13 seeds 

looking at this for air INLET

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-INCH-INLINE-EXTRACTOR-FAN-KIT-/190371169719?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item2c530185b7


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Hangover is clearing up. Blasted 2 Barroca. Fucking Scotcia gave me a bottle of white wine earlier. Its whispering to me......drink me u slag.....drink me!

Sitting on the couch playing fetch with the cat(I know strange beast) and coz I went on here and didn't fling the bit of paper for him, he proper hissed at me. Fuck messing wae him, he weighs 10 kilos and can fight for fun


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh Aye, Ive been watching that Drinking Made Easy. Its a bit like Man v food but with booze


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hangover is clearing up. Blasted 2 Barroca. Fucking Scotcia gave me a bottle of white wine earlier. Its whispering to me......drink me u slag.....drink me!
> 
> Sitting on the couch playing fetch with the cat(I know strange beast) and coz I went on here and didn't fling the bit of paper for him, he proper hissed at me. Fuck messing wae him, he weighs 10 kilos and can fight for fun


lol pur cat felix is like bigger than a small dog lol 
feeding him a half a tin of tuna EVERY night wont help lol and hes such a misrebel sod not a lapcat eats u if u touch his belly UNLESS HE WANTS SOME LOVE pfff cats so much easier than dogs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone else on here been pestered with private mails? Someone called highland keeps mailing me asking silly grow questions that u can find out anywhere in a few mins, keeps asking for my email address cos he says he can't navigate his way thru the site, anyway never gave it to him, after a few more questions he askin me for it again apparently cos he can't get online for a day, if he can't get online how the fuck can he email me??? Sounds a bit suspect to me lol, told him to get to fuck!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

​

Thats it............kick her in the face


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 12, 2012)

its quality how he goes back to writing in his notebook as if nothings happened. lo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2012)

Rubbing her own face inthe pavement after ain't goina help!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

gotta be a russion
u read about hat chick with 2 minges?
http://datedaily.mate1.com/articles/woman-with-two-vaginas/

and here is a video jan this

http://www.xvideos.com/video224607/woman_with_two_pussy

would u go wotha chick with 2 pussys? FUK YEH~!!!!


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 12, 2012)

that is insane!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2012)

and here is a video jan this

http://www.xvideos.com/video224607/woman_with_two_pussy

would u go wotha chick with 2 pussys? FUK YEH~!!!![/QUOTE]

Now that's two proper pussys, lol! Freak or unique?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

DUNNO BUT ITS BETTER THAN http://xhamster.com/movies/39567/two_real_hermaphrodite_vagina_and_penis.html


THIS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

Evening peoples, Friday tmrw & that.
Yo UKRG, is that a new TV series? when I downloaded treasure island the other night there was a comment mentioning a new series starring the rock that supposed to be good.
I'm not being lazy - I cant find any info on it!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

(Atlantis, not the 2 cocks thing)


----------



## baklawa (Jan 12, 2012)

UKRG said:


> would u go wotha chick with 2 pussys? FUK YEH~!!!!


Men are weird. Why? What conceivable use would be 2 (unless for a threesome with another man)?

It's like the way male snakes have two dicks. Some of them may alternate between the two during sex but generally they simply use whichever is closest to the female. Because... the female snake only has the normal quota of vaginas 

EDIT: somebody should find that lady a python


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

Griffta said:


> (Atlantis, not the 2 cocks thing)


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0425005/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1744825/ <<<<<<<<<<<<<<for the film above the rock aint in it

so how is everyone all been at work or [email protected]?


look at this one looks cool









not even on imbd yet

[video=youtube;dk0x_JDbS9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk0x_JDbS9U[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

wer is everyone??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Men are weird. Why? What conceivable use would be 2 (unless for a threesome with another man)?
> 
> It's like the way male snakes have two dicks. Some of them may alternate between the two during sex but generally they simply use whichever is closest to the female. Because... the female snake only has the normal quota of vaginas
> 
> EDIT: somebody should find that lady a python


Don't hate us for your own lack of an imagination 

UKRG, I'm busy sat on my sofa being grumpy with myself. I just had my working hours cut by 10 a week. That means i now have £35 a week give or take a few pennies to live off before i pay any bills. Life is about to become really fucking shitty.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

hey TTT whats your verdict on the smoke then? havent heard from robbie in days so cant ask him??

im on here a lot coz i cant walk so all i can do is sit and blag all your heads 







looks good only a cam atm BUT looks real good quality but its bak to the people making lots of films in 1 yr nicholas cage has done how many this yr now? this and tresspass of the top of my head


----------



## baklawa (Jan 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't hate us for your own lack of an imagination


I am sitting here literally crying with laughter.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I am sitting here literally crying with laughter.



women duh! dont figure


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I am sitting here literally crying with laughter.


See, now you're beginning to think outside of the box  



UKRG said:


> hey TTT whats your verdict on the smoke then? havent heard from robbie in days so cant ask him??


Who bred that strain mate? As i say, it was after 11 days straight, so naturally it would be great, but i had one joint and got to bedtime wihtout needing to roll another, well i rolled the other joint anyways, but yeah, damned good smoke


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> See, now you're beginning to think outside of the box
> 
> 
> 
> Who bred that strain mate? As i say, it was after 11 days straight, so naturally it would be great, but i had one joint and got to bedtime wihtout needing to roll another, well i rolled the other joint anyways, but yeah, damned good smoke



it was a clone mate from south yorkshire all i know was kali mist i love the stuff

just started germinating 42 seeds  cant wait tilll payday on em  got the 12 freebies of attitude down too  soo gunna have sum fruity strains all labeled up so when done all the ACTIVE TRUSTED members WILL get sorted out  why?? coz thats how i roll


and have u p[ulled ur finger out now u got ur printer lead or have u lost it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a couple a pics of ma Chronic, was only a little one about 14 inches tall View attachment 1991935View attachment 1991939View attachment 1991940


----------



## baklawa (Jan 12, 2012)

Nobody's ever managed to cram me into a box, TTT... Let alone slap a label on it  The box is for you, sugar  (oh gawd no wonder the poor kid is fleeing to Canada )

Health-freak housemate just turned up. The house stinks like a brothel - used every air freshener in the house a few minutes ago. I feel 15 again... Washing my hands with cologne after my first fag


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2012)

Sod that, cologne is for getting in the box  Your housemate sounds like he needs a right beating.

[video=youtube;T4BE-kJPHFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4BE-kJPHFk[/video]

Noone tells the dj what to play.


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey there people check out the link https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502485-83894-uk-signitures-needed-people.html#post6921337


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

i cant see many of the lads signing that petition, crazy the ca$h monies you can make from this if you've got the bollocks to fill a room.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2012)

Noone seems to understand, these petitions guarantee nothing more than a discussion, in essence, they mean sweet fuck all. The government has made it's laws for quite a specific reason, they have no intention of changing it because 100,000 people filled in an e-petition. How many thousand people went the step further and actually protested over student fees, the government don't give two rats arses. If anything all it is is a tool for them to stop us actually doing anything about the problem and rather get us thinking we can change things from our couch.

Every shred of advice from experts in the field to respected members of this country to politicians of the highest level have stated what a joke the drug war is, Westminster couldn't give a flying fuck, their incentives far outweigh a bunch of people unhpapy with how things are and as such will find any number of corruptable folk to state the contrary. I'm all for legalisation, but i long ago gave up caring, you know why? Because i happily grow cannabis, they failed.


----------



## rainz (Jan 12, 2012)

So close to harvest im nearly pulling my hair out


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 12, 2012)

rainz said:


> So close to harvest im nearly pulling my hair out


You'l b fine m8 hang in there lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

rainz said:


> So close to harvest im nearly pulling my hair out


Just to make u feel better pal i ve got 1 night and im pullin 30xexo down haha


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

Just to make you feel better.. Have fun trimming mate 

Well worth it though...


cheddar1985 said:


> Just to make u feel better pal i ve got 1 night and im pullin 30xexo down haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Just to make you feel better.. Have fun trimming mate
> 
> Well worth it though...


haha cunt lmbo!!

Another 3 days lost to my stupidness is not gonna be fun lol but yeah worth it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just to make u feel better pal i ve got 1 night and im pullin 30xexo down haha



:jealouse:


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

How do lads?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do lads?


orite till u turned up!

lmao

u ok fella?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

I dunno why but my phone always loads sambo's fairy as your avatar.. Confuses the fuck outta me!


PUKKA BUD said:


> How do lads?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

UKRG said:


> orite till u turned up!
> 
> lmao
> 
> u ok fella?


Sound tar geeza, hows ya gammy foot mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I dunno why but my phone always loads sambo's fairy as your avatar.. Confuses the fuck outta me!


Fuck nos mate mad that, but dont ever confuse me for that reckhead!! lol

Hows them canna beautys comin on mantz?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound tar geeza, hows ya gammy foot mate?




foots swoolen now ffs and m sure thats going up my leg the black blister is covering the ankle bone just took them today for the record lol on my complaint


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

Good mate.. Coming down this weekend!

Ukrg is down with the trench foot lol




PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck nos mate mad that, but dont ever confuse me for that reckhead!! lol
> 
> Hows them canna beautys comin on mantz?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuckin hell mate thats some fucked up shit, keep a eye on that mate if its goin up your leg now, you dont want bloosd poisonin or sumut you can die from that shit, you on antibiotics for it seems like its gettin worse by the day.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Good mate.. Coming down this weekend!
> 
> Ukrg is down with the trench foot lol


Sound mate bet ya buzzin, get some pics chucked up of the harvest 

Gunna lose his foot if he aint carefull!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

I know mate.. Ukrg if something happens promise us you'll get your bird or someone to give us an update.. If you disappear and we don't hear from you we won't find out the ending lol.. Until you get back of course .... Or something..

Ill throw some up of a deep purps that came down recently.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound mate bet ya buzzin, get some pics chucked up of the harvest
> 
> Gunna lose his foot if he aint carefull!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

yeh course she would BUT i wouldnt go hozzy without me netbook and mobile broadband anyways lmao

district nurse manager is ciomming out tomorrow about my complaint fukin skats


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

its poiple


----------



## Griffta (Jan 12, 2012)

'purple rain, purple raiinn'
looks lovely that, not that I've been looking but thats prob the poiplist bud ive seen


----------



## UKHG (Jan 12, 2012)

rite guys gtg bed wifes orders cya


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

ukrg. wot u playing at dude? get ya self hospital....... if i knew u n was a mate i would drag u there kicking and screaming if had too. ent ya mrs having a go at u and all? if its swelling up and black is over where ya bone is i would b in hospital making sure ent spread bones or blood poisioning. fuck the internet man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Mornin chaps, got up this morn got ready for work only for me gaffa to ring an say, were not in today! so ive ended up droppin the mrs off at work then the young un at school, just got back home so i think its SLH time!! 

@mantz...........looks yummy that mate hows it smokin??

LMFAO.......bill thats just made me piss, she goes down like a sack a spuds lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Ive got 24 of the SLH on the go and another 50 in about 3 weeks, all getting 1 week veg after 2 weeks of propergation. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Jeremy Vile has just started. Looks like its been done up


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Guys, u need to see these belters on this JK show. They look like brother and sister, I reckon they are. Im going to send JK an email asking to get a DNA


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got 24 of the SLH on the go and another 50 in about 3 weeks, all getting 1 week veg after 2 weeks of propergation. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it


Cough, cough!................ remember where that shit came from lad! lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

jezza show retards and social fuck ups is wot it should b called. i was watching a busty woman on bbc 1. for a tiny skinny bird they r huge tattys. 
best wake self up as got weekend off collecting blue cheese pollen so i can kill off my males as bin sneezing none stop for 2 weeks. these proper feck up my eyes and nose


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

wots slh?
do u chaps grow livers? is it a clone only strand still or anybody crossed it for seeds? how easy is it to get livers clones? r they pricey? wanting few april may time when built new grow chamber


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

U know it pukka, that guy las is a gem. lol Dura was going on about a few of us meeting up. I was thinking bout April time. Would u be up for it. Just pick a town kinda central to the UK and invade.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots slh?
> do u chaps grow livers? is it a clone only strand still or anybody crossed it for seeds? how easy is it to get livers clones? r they pricey? wanting few april may time when built new grow chamber


Super Lemon Haze. Its a pheno from a guy on her called las fingerez. Its a belter. Aye a few of us have livers. Breeder Boutique do alot of crosses but if you were going to buy off them I would go for the DOG


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U know it pukka, that guy las is a gem. lol Dura was going on about a few of us meeting up. I was thinking bout April time. Would u be up for it. Just pick a town kinda central to the UK and invade.


Twat lol..................if ya come to sheff i might be able to sneak out mate lol, but the mrs drops in april so no invasions for me mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Twat lol..................if ya come to sheff i might be able to sneak out mate lol, but the mrs drops in april so no invasions for me mate


Ahhh, I forgot about the small person growing in your girls belly. Fucking Sheffield, makes my town look like Prauge. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

had trouble sleeping yest. so was on laptop research strains and wot crosses makes wot strains etc etc. now on alot plants they say they had a fem then reveresed it. does this mean they hermie the fuckers? also w0t does f2 or f5 mean on plants? this mean it bin breed 2 or 5 times to get that plant ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> had trouble sleeping yest. so was on laptop research strains and wot crosses makes wot strains etc etc. now on alot plants they say they had a fem then reveresed it. does this mean they hermie the fuckers? also w0t does f2 or f5 mean on plants? this mean it bin breed 2 or 5 times to get that plant ?


Sorr mad dog, I aint got a scobby doo about that shit. Give me a seed or clone and Ill grow it. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

F1 f2 s1 etc means that the strain has been back-crossed against itself to male it more stable ie f2 more stable than f1. I tjink thats what it is anyway lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Wit aboot F U Scotty. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha same tae u billyboy lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Done a bong of that weed last night Scott. Proper confused I was. Weed hangover this morning. Thats me aff it. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol ur a fuckin lightweight matey. A think u should come for a puff wae me,al show you a proper smoke buold ur tolerance a bit lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

@ mdb i was lookin at breeders boutique yesterday,if u order any pack of breedsers boutique they're offerin a nice selection of freebies from sea of seeds. Ma choice would b engineers dream or pyscho killer


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol ur a fuckin lightweight matey. A think u should come for a puff wae me,al show you a proper smoke buold ur tolerance a bit lol


Ill just crash out on yer couch m8. I think you should come snorting and drinking wae me. Ill ruin your relationship. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Aye it certainly will ruin ma relationship,probly kill me tae lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

f1's are when you cross a strain with another like ive got on the way, then f2's are when you pick a male an cross it with a female of the same seeds an so on an so on lol
Its a lot more complicated tho then that, you start crossin the f1's back to the origanal female an shit forgot what thats called now, lol only just startin to get the jist of it me sen like!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Fuck if Pukka can understand it, then it canny be that complicated. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

any good books on breeding and crossing ganja plants? im starting think hermie plants was wasted being chucked as alot breeders reverse there plants??? wanna dabble moreinto this breeding gabble as looks interesting and i have too much time on my hands nowadays.
watching kev costner in water world. wot a shite film and actor funny tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> any good books on breeding and crossing ganja plants? im starting think hermie plants was wasted being chucked as alot breeders reverse there plants??? wanna dabble moreinto this breeding gabble as looks interesting and i have too much time on my hands nowadays.
> watching kev costner in water world. wot a shite film and actor funny tho


Everythin you need to no is on here mate just gotta find it or google, fuck books lol..............if a plant hermies on its own an got herm tendicies you want to bin it cos it will pass it on(unless containable an is worth it), if you fucked it an made it herm an its a stable strain then yeh defo save the pollen, anythin you cross it with the seeds will all be fems


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2012)

@cheddar...... trim some up for me chedz lol ive still got roughly 14 - 15 days and thats only my pineapples the cheese dawgs are only just going into flower. : (


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

WELL the manager of the district nurses camea out about my complaint she was apaulled at the other nurse shes made all the rleveant documents and coz of that nurse leavng me ive nwo got another infection
i could get summet out of this its getting passed to ther legal team i mite get summet out of this 

on another note im upset  robbie sed hed posted me sum hash n oils on saturday would have arrived by now evertime the postman comes im WOUNDED  pff
anyone heard from h im he aint been online for days i hope nothing bads happend to him i.e bust or ilness


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 13, 2012)

nice 1 billy pal got it this morn mate


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 13, 2012)

Good luck with that nurse bitch. Hope you get some bloody good compenstion UKRG!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Good luck with that nurse bitch. Hope you get some bloody good compenstion UKRG!


yeh i told em i wanted a written statement of her accusations and they had me sign sum paperwork to pass it onto ther legal team wops a daisy on ther parts  heres hopin for sum reason im getting real paranoid about the 42 germiniating in my airing cupboard every noise im looking out the window lol as if id even be able to get up the stairs that fat lol the nurse are coming out everyday now too! so i cann and troll on her e all day its frikin awsome


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 13, 2012)

lol nice one 

get a little web cam on your front door mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> lol nice one
> 
> get a little web cam on your front door mate


yeh il get him to take his today coz i just want my 2 and if one tails come out im fucked with 42

anyway i would use the t5 strip light BUT hes using it at the same time if its just to get it going gould i just use a normal cfl liki wat u get in the ceiling coz its only to get it growing aint it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Im off out to The Ruby Room. Best Indian around here. Debating if I should drink or not. Its my Mrs friends leaving doo, They're going back to NZ. One of the couples that is going, the guy is a copper. I can never really feel comfortable around police.....mibby best not to drink


----------



## baklawa (Jan 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im off out to The Ruby Room. Best Indian around here. Debating if I should drink or not. Its my Mrs friends leaving doo, They're going back to NZ. One of the couples that is going, the guy is a copper. I can never really feel comfortable around police.....mibby best not to drink


You're no fun any more


----------



## baklawa (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG - hope you get a nice fat lump of compensation. There are loads of bent solicitors who specialize in compensation claims - no win, no fee kind of thing - they're probably all total crooks but maybe it would help to have a soulless shark fight your corner and prove in court that it was due to the NHS that you have craters in your foot today...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

yeh hope so and FFS the wifes pregnant


----------



## baklawa (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh hope so and FFS the wifes pregnant


Pretend to be happy even if you aren't. And - congratulations if you are =) 6 weeks?

EDIT: just to clarify, I meant, pretend to the _wife _that you're happy. Do everything you can to help her chill. Otherwise, well, you don't want her to give birth to something like my Brat, do you?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Lordy be, not even 8pm and i have no idea what to do with myself. I should probably consider getting myself some friends, but keep going full circle and arriving back at "fuck em", i always just end up getting annoyed with people.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh hope so and FFS the wifes pregnant


Congrats Mate!!!!!.................how the fuck you managed that fallin asleep on the job all the time!?!?!?!? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Spermjacked.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lordy be, not even 8pm and i have no idea what to do with myself. I should probably consider getting myself some friends, but keep going full circle and arriving back at "fuck em", i always just end up getting annoyed with people.


You can't invite these so-called "friends" back to your box. What would you do with _friends _anyway? You're being ridiculous. Now, get back to tending your plants while I boil another bunny.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

That's why i don't bother keeping any  What would i do with them? Nothing, i'm not a talker so not sure what aid they would be in alleviating my boredom  The only person i know who can put up with my silent brooding nature i over side of the pond waiting for me to get on a plane, other than that, everyone jut wants to sit and talk. TALK! WTF do people talk about? I can talk about alllll manner of things, but they're nearly all serious, religious, political, i do.not.chitchat!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Congrats Mate!!!!!.................how the fuck you managed that fallin asleep on the job all the time!?!?!?!? lol


pmsl

doc just gave me 56 5mg nitrazipam! awww yeh gunna be fucked up!"

yeh mate we had a bit of a bad row and the make up sex over a week prolly did it! lmao
out of cali mist now not happy 
wens ures ready TTT?

oh yeh ttt accept my freinds request u ig [email protected]


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2012)

Ello tiptop mate u alrite? cant you get into call of duty or anything like that? cos theres only so many times you crack one off in a night lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

rainz said:


> Ello tiptop mate u alrite? cant you get into call of duty or anything like that? cos theres only so many times you crack one off in a night lol


they say 5 before it turns to a drop a tatty water! or blisters on each side ya knob!lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol, i don't accept friend requests because they're a stupid notion. I don't need someone to be in a list for them to be considered a friend. My plant won't be done for a bunch of weeks yet, i'll be keeping an 8th of it at most. I think the old is having an effect on my yield, and today it suddenly got realllly cold. Heating on fullll.

And no, i used to play computer games, not anymore, maybe 20 minutes at most an then i get overwhelmed by what a bunch of whining immature useless cunts they all are, especially on CoD. If i do play a game it's with my one friend who is almost the polar opposit of me, but for some reason we've always got on incredibly well, we jut sit around with a joint playing lego pirates of the carribean etc 

I'm an exception to life, born from depression, fueld by alcohol, driven by the madness, something like that. I have no interest in keeping friends and even less interested in keeping a woman. It doesn't make things too easy when the government restricts or bans any enjoyable hobby you can think of, motocross you say, get fucked, not on our fields you won't, hunting you say? Fuck off, that would mean letting you have weapons, driving you say, fuck off, we don't want you to be able to afford the insurance. This country sucks, can't wait for canada where i an just bugger off up into the mountains and have some harmless fun


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, i don't accept friend requests because they're a stupid notion. I don't need someone to be in a list for them to be considered a friend.
> 
> And no, i used to play computer games, not anymore, maybe 20 minutes at most an then i get overwhelmed by what a bunch of whining immature useless cunts they all are, especially on CoD. If i do play a game it's with my one friend who is almost the polar opposit of me, but for some reason we've always got on incredibly well, we jut sit around with a joint playing lego pirates of the carribean etc



nothing beats the super nintendo and the normal nintendo and megadrives dont care what you say


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Two of my all time fav games must be streets of rage on the megadrive, and super mario party on the n64. I'm young enough and from an arsey farty family that i never got a computer or console till around year 2000


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Two of my all time fav games must be streets of rage on the megadrive, and super mario party on the n64. I'm young enough and from an arsey farty family that i never got a computer or console till around year 2000



yeh manmario WORLD thwe onw with thw maps and when yoshi first appeared on the snes my fave game on the nes wat probotector fukin brill and mario 3,
sege mater system 2 was alex kid coz it was built in! lol remeber the mater system 1 with the card games OR the old wooden atari lol 
i used to love my spektrum 48k then up to the 128k! tape loader lmao or the amstrad cpc 464 green screen UNLESS yuo had the adapter box for the tele


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2012)

had all the consoles over the years and could i go back to playing a mega-drive,snes,gameboy could i fuck over my 360 or ps3, do you people have steven seagal movies on in the background whilst playing ya retro funk lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> had all the consoles over the years and could i go back to playing a mega-drive,snes,gameboy could i fuck over my 360 or ps3, do you people have steven seagal movies on in the background whilst playing ya retro funk lmao



no mate 56 nitraziz! lol

sorry 60


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Well the graphics are so shit on the 360 and ps3 that i wouldn't be bothered which console i play  i'll take n n64 over your ps3 or 360 any day o the year, i'd rather good games and bad graphis than bad games an bad graphis 

And yes, do you not enjoy a bit of Underseige?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well the graphics are so shit on the 360 and ps3 that i wouldn't be bothered which console i play
> 
> And yes, do you not enjoy a bit of Underseige?


a dangerous man was good he was just killing for the hell of it lol mega good and im sorry ps3 pisses all over a 360 me personallty got 2 psps and i love em shipped the whole 9 yards if i got a 1gb graphics card for my pc it would piss all over a ps3's chips


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> a dangerous man was good he was just killing for the hell of it lol mega good and im sorry ps3 pisses all over a 360 me personallty got 2 psps and i love em shipped the whole 9 yards if i got a 1gb graphics card for my pc it would piss all over a ps3's chips


I have a shitty old obsolete graphic card by general opinion, it cost me £30, it takes ps3's and jut rapes them into the earth like a horse does a beaver? BF3 and CoD look utterly shit on consoles for a reason, the consoles are utterly shit. Watching games played on em just makes me cringe and look away.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have a shitty old obsolete graphic card by general opinion, it cost me £30, it takes ps3's and jut rapes them into the earth like a horse does a beaver? BF3 and CoD look utterly shit on consoles for a reason, the consoles are utterly shit. Watching games played on em just makes me cringe and look away.



yeh man! i just got a perfect copy of immortals good watch for toniet! wel r5 anyways but it looks class!!!!!

and yeh i do like under seige

wens yours ready then TTT


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

As said, weeks and weeks away. Don't really know tbf, only grown the strain once before and that was on a seed run so had no concept of the actual harvest time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2012)

whatcha reckon of this new handheld from sony then? looks alrite from the little ive seen of it.

ur be 100 yr old ttt and never will you ever conform or be the norm lol this 2yr of reading ya posts make me fink this lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldn't deny that in a millisecond sambo  I often declare that i was born in the wrong century  wrong country, wrong world, wrong galaxy, fuck knows what it takes to make me happy  I hate handheld gaming devices, generally beacuse the games are a bit shit over than with the gameboy which was awesome, but i jut got hugely put off of em when i lived in hong kong. You'd walk into mdonalds a bit pissed up at 4 in the monring wanting some burgers, and it would ut be full of half asleep chinks every single one of em with a PSP in their hands, made me question quite a few things 

I gave up so downloaded Your Highness


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> As said, weeks and weeks away. Don't really know tbf, only grown the strain once before and that was on a seed run so had no concept of the actual harvest time.


WERS SUM PICS THEN YA LAZY [email protected]

mew user u want summa these or what? trade


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2012)

''mew user u want summa these or what? trade'' 

its new user to you lolol I SAID SORRY CAPS LOCK OR PERMENANENT MASHEAD LMAO


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> WERS SUM PICS THEN YA LAZY [email protected]


The irony amuses me


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

how do?
two hours scooping up pollen and tidying tent up today. got tiny bit pollen, seems a long draw out way getting it. cant i kill off the male let it dry and then split open all its balls r pollen pods ? or do u need it b alive and naturally opening before pollen any good?
just had a massive chinese meal feel fat as fuck. satay lamb meal with chick balls and a mixed starter. cheese cake next yum yum


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Fat as fuck for what, the next hour or so and then you'll be starving again  Good ol MSG.

Some folk get their pollen by doing just about exactly that, cut off a branch with balls on it and leave it to dry up, then shakr the fuck out of it inside a sandwhich bag and presto, bag of pollen.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Fat as fuck for what, the next hour or so and then you'll be starving again  Good ol MSG.
> 
> Some folk get their pollen by doing just about exactly that, cut off a branch with balls on it and leave it to dry up, then shakr the fuck out of it inside a sandwhich bag and presto, bag of pollen.


he pollen king!woot


and sorry its sambo innit duh!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

cool ta ttt. was wondering the balls dont need b open then for the pollen to be any good? i noticed wen the flower opens the pollen falls out. could i just cut the whole plant and shake reguardless to whether the flowers r open? also i could just cut the pods open couldnt i. stupid questions i no bit i want them dead asap so can breathe through my nose again. seem got some super hayfever off this.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cotton Candy day 87 12/12 from seed 

View attachment 1995907View attachment 1995908View attachment 1995909View attachment 1995910View attachment 1995911View attachment 1995912


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

what u think 
[video=youtube;WmIIBFQ_dsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmIIBFQ_dsQ[/video]


----------



## Pureblood89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Chilled with a limey couple today, smoked a bowl, had a few beers, ate some grilled fish, it was nice... You Brits are alright, peace from across the pond.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> what u think
> [video=youtube;WmIIBFQ_dsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmIIBFQ_dsQ[/video]


Good i guess, but utterly pointless none the less.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Me an the mrs chilled we a yank today, got bladded, smoked some bud then had some fish, was spot on!........................lmao!!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good i guess, but utterly pointless none the less.


no when im starting to encode movies and upload again il put that at the start of the movie like the paramount thing BUT only n 15 and above coz of the tits

and TTT wtf irony?

oh thers some more cones of the new motherplant of that kali mist if u want one dude?


----------



## jafooli (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys I've got a prob with my humidity. Lights are off and my temp is 22 with humidity 71%. Last week of veg for me so my question is have any of us brits recommend a de humidifier


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Irony in that you call someone lazy and then can't be bothered to type a whole word  (despite having to press the same amount of keys in order to use the @ symbol )

And i'#m aware what the little clip is for, and still see it as utterly pointless, noone but the encoder actually cares about that stuff. So long as it has say "axxo" or "UKRG" such in the file name, that's all anyone actually pays attention to. And when it come to films, noone really cares who the encoder is, a film is a film, a game being re-packed or cracked is a different matter.

Can't comment on using a dehumidifier mate, i don't have a thermometer let alone a humidity meter.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Irony in that you call someone lazy and then can't be bothered to type a whole word  (despite having to press the same amount of keys in order to use the @ symbol )
> 
> And i'#m aware what the little clip is for, and still see it as utterly pointless, noone but the encoder actually cares about that stuff other than the encoders. So long as it has say "axxo" or such in the file name, that's all anyone actually pays attention to.
> 
> Can't comment on using a dehumidifier mate, i don't have a thermometer let alone a humidity meter.


no coz il do it shen the film starts thats ther then the films starts so u cant not see it and dude screen shots of my work prove im awsome encoder


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> no coz il do it shen the film starts thats ther then the films starts so u cant not see it and dude screen shots of my work prove im awsome encoder


You miss the point, even if people see it, from everything i've experienced, they don't care. And you say you're an awesome encoder as if you created the software to encode it yourself, no doubt you use the same apps as everyone else out there, a film is a film. Encoding and filtering TS films is a different matter, but who cares about a telesync etc.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You miss the point, even if people see it, from everything i've experienced, they don't care. And you say you're an awesome encoder as if you created the software to encode it yourself, no doubt you use the same apps as everyone else out there, a film is a film. Encoding and filtering TS films is a different matter, but who cares about a telesync etc.


i use megui vdub audacity dvd shrink ect i NEVER encode other peoples work i awlys download dvd9 or dvd5's iso's i do have sum standards
and yes i do get ur point totally but im thinking it would be kinda cool


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

That's what i mean though. Everyone and their uncle also use thi software and many inbetween, and encode from iso's and such, heck, i use those tools if i have a dvd i fancy popping onto my harddrive in a one-click format, as such i don't easily see where the work comes in tha would warrant an intro, you select your parameters, click go and the software does as it was designed to do. An encoded film is an encoded film, i've never come across anyone who cares which copy they download, they all look and sound the same, that is to say they're all just dandy. Not trying to slag you or your work off, just saying that it means more to you that it does the general viewer.

Best way i can put it, is it's like a fancy graphic nfo file, sure, it's a pretty piture made of letters and symbols that advertises who did the work, it's cool the first time, after that it just get's ignored.

You'#ll have to learn to ignore me, i tend to be a cynical motherfucker


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Btw, Your Highness is a stupid if rather entertaining film  The dark wizzard just aught a little fairy in his hand, so he pulled it's wings off, ripped it' head off whene it ended up as dust in his hand, and then he snorted it and got high. Maybe it' the beer but that made me giggle


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 13, 2012)

as harry hill wood say theres only one way to settle this! FIGHT haha.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

no mate its maybe that simple for u usnig dvdfab lol but me i have to make scripts,strip the audio from the movie make it from 6 channel ac3 to mp3 2 channel 112kbps then join all the vobs and adjust coulr sharpness ect ect thenafter about a hr depending on how many filters u have used its ready shen i do a full bluray 50gb it takes approx 19 hrs to encode


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Each has their own method, but the point i that it's more for yourself than the viewer. The viewer doe not consider what is involved, or really care, they just want to watch a film, that's the end of it. Unless the user is extremely picky, they will download the first copy that is viable, be it your encode of Jimmy's, so long as they get a film to watch that's all their concerned about.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fuck a thought a few picks of ma plant would split them up lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Each has their own method, but the point i that it's more for yourself than the viewer. The viewer doe not consider what is involved, or really care, they just want to watch a film, that's the end of it. Unless the user is extremely picky, they will download the first copy that is viable, be it your encode of Jimmy's, so long as they get a film to watch that's all their concerned about.


yeh ofc they doo me personally wont watch anything new less that r5 as long as the good or the korean hd rips are frikin awsom!

yeh thats the thing i do it for the love of it and learnign scripts i make website forums chatrooms and all sorts keeps me thinking all the time

and your also sorrect they dont care it took 16 hrs and loads of shit togive it them for free


----------



## Airwave (Jan 13, 2012)

Body pump. Look it up on YouTube.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Body pump. Look it up on YouTube.



huh? random


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you know that its' perfectly acceptable to use this forum to openly sell weed, just so long as you state that it's "hypothetical" in your post?  moderators words, not mine  let' get this hypothetical market rolling.

Anyone in the market to buy a pound of BSB/Casey @ £170 an ounce, hypothetically of course?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

I for one would one would be interested hypothetically speaking lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Did you know that its' perfectly acceptable to use this forum to openly sell weed, just so long as you state that it's "hypothetical" in your post?  moderators words, not mine  let' get this hypothetical market rolling.
> 
> Anyone in the market to buy a pound of BSB/Casey @ £170 an ounce, hypothetically of course?


no but il take a sample 

im looking for sum1 who doesnet fuk around and will buy the weed i grow all in one set price no fuking about hyperthetacially ofc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

Howdy lads hows things in Geeksville tonight?


----------



## Airwave (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> huh? random


I'm addressing that woman that was asking about cardio and weights. Forgot to quote.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Feckin borin matey,hows u n the missus?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 13, 2012)

Whats up peeps? Had to leave the party early cos the bird got hammered drunk. Sat here watching candyman on 4 & thinking 'I'd love a line or 2 of nice chop'. Havent had any in years but really fancy it right now lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Feckin borin matey,hows u n the missus?


Sound mate shes been out since 10 ive just been fuckin about in the grow room got 2 bud shots of the livers 1 preggy 1 normal!
Ill get my arse over to yours, them pics on now??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

sat here trying to talk a mate throuhg some legal woes without knowing too much of the situation myself, short story being he sold his acr to a scrapyard without signing over ownership 

And the tables have turned, after 3 years of me giving him all the weed he can smoke, now it' his turn to supply me


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound mate shes been out since 10 ive just been fuckin about in the grow room got 2 bud shots of the livers 1 preggy 1 normal!
> Ill get my arse over to yours, them pics on now??


Out as in sleepin or out partyin lol... Yep pics up hope u likey lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Howdy lads hows things in Geeksville tonight?


il give u hgeek ya fukin spoontard


----------



## Griffta (Jan 13, 2012)

Free smoke for legal advice? Nice tip top. I'm gonna watch money ball & smoke some joints.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Out as in sleepin or out partyin lol... Yep pics up hope u likey lmao


Sleepin mate lol......id go chicken oriental if she was out partyin preggy the dirty stop out lol!!
Nice update mate that CC is a beast!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

I do not offer legal advice, just common sense, lawyers offer elgal advice  But i come from a family of extremely prominent lawyers, i can't help but pick up on how things tend to work  And no free smoke yet, that comes tomorrow, tonight it's just stella and cigarettes.

It's amazing how well a tolerance break works, however short it is. I went just a week odd without a smoke, and a skinny little dooie of UKRG's kali mist put me on my fucking arse, before christmas i could smoke joint after joint after joint after joint after joint after joint and be sober as a parrot, i rolled up the econd joint of the kali mist as a pure utterly unwarranted guilty pleasure.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

UKRG said:


> il give u hgeek ya fukin spoontard


Is that hebrew ya talkin or what??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha wish mine wiz sleepin lol... She grounded till birth then matey? Lol. Cant wait till a hve ma.first proper,2 miscarriages so far. Dnt get me wrong ma mrs wiz 4 month wen a met her our lil un's now 2,love the wee man tae bits but u know what a mean? A think lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wozs up lads 15 down 15 to go


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha wish mine wiz sleepin lol... She grounded till birth then matey? Lol. Cant wait till a hve ma.first proper,2 miscarriages so far. Dnt get me wrong ma mrs wiz 4 month wen a met her our lil un's now 2,love the wee man tae bits but u know what a mean? A think lol


Na she can do what she wants but, fuck goin out boozin propa fucks the baby mate sumut on telly other day about it!
This will be my 1st propa kid, got me step son to aye lass, been we her since he was a few month so treat him like me own boy anyway, so i totaly get ya!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wish a wiz u cheddar lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 13, 2012)

lol no ya spoontard its propper talk! na prolly trolling websites and spamming u tend to pik shit up!!!

GLAD you engoyed it TTT mate as you know see im a man of my word  wait till this next crops done damn cant wait 

did i tellu just found out the wifes pregnant again? found out today


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 13, 2012)

You dont pal up at 6 full days graft scaffoldin till 4 then straight to my op just avin a little break then back on it haha im fuked


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na she can do what she wants but, fuck goin out boozin propa fucks the baby mate sumut on telly other day about it!
> This will be my 1st propa kid, got me step son to aye lass, been we her since he was a few month so treat him like me own boy anyway, so i totaly get ya!


Didnt mean boozin matey,can still go out wae m8' a meant lol. Fingers crossed this mnth 4 me 

@ UKRG congrats matey hipe am in ur boat real soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You dont pal up at 6 full days graft scaffoldin till 4 then straight to my op just avin a little break then back on it haha im fuked


Least u workin bro fuck all round ma way,no worked since a won ma tribunal 2 yr ago n no got the balls for 30 lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lifes a risk pal 1 big fucker you know id rather be caught doin somethin worth doin than caught with somethin not worth doin at all haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats a jail term tho m8 a couldnae stand no.seein ma wee boy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 13, 2012)

Me lads and misses will always b looked after pal and will always know i love them even after the last breathe in my lungs they are my little apples and they know they daddy did everythin he could to bring all there wish to become true mate they ve neva wanted for nothin not money love nor health pal i know the risks i take but like i say life is a big risk so live it like today is your last and be gratefull u make it to see another day and if u pull risky shit off u get rewarded like i do


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Am no doubtin any of that for a min bro but 2 miss ma little mans 1st sentence or 1st potty cos a could do 30 plants n make 20k dnt add up tae me. If am goin tae get dne ad rather a hefty fine or comm ser. A toom ma.chamces yrs ago wae disco biscuits n sniff. Jst ended up wae bad habits bith times. Almost od'd in front of ma mum cos of E. A few quid n some tasty smoke'l do me. No dis to u matey like a said no bittle me typical jock lmao if only.rob the bruce had a set of balls lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah lad we got diffrent morrals bru no offence taken mate i just like the look of my 3 year olds face wen i can throw a few g on the bed for him to play with haha the first thing out his mouth wen i do it is poundland lmfbo fuck knows why but he does it all the time haha kids u gotta love em


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

True m8. Would.need tae sever ties wae a good lot a folk if a wiz even gonnae contemplate somethin like that. Too mamy jealous grasses around this way. A wnt the best for ma lad like any dad,jst gotta pick ur time to make ur move,fuck it we'l move dwn ur way n u cam set us up chedz,fuck it at least the weather'l b a bit beta lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Woken up this morning with serious bowel movment. Time to put the bog roll in the freezer. Got myself a South Indian Garlic Chilli. Ignored the warnings and powered through with lots of lager. Nothing like a good spicey dish for a spring clean


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Woken up this morning with serious bowel movment. Time to put the bog roll in the freezer. Got myself a South Indian Garlic Chilli. Ignored the warnings and powered through with lots of lager. Nothing like a good spicey dish for a spring clean


Dont feel sorry for ya mate, self inflicted an all that! lol.......i had a supreme burger from the new takeaway last night half a pound cheese burger with a chicken fillet on, bacon an more cheese, fucked my guts up big time was sat on bog till like half 3 feelin sick as a dog, was gutted cos it was 1 tasty burger anall mate!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

sounds good pukka. i like good burgers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> sounds good pukka. i like good burgers


Yeh me too mate, i wanna try 1 of those huge yank fuckers they have on man vs food! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill what strain was it you grew when the stalk went all wide like it was flatterned out or somethin?? an how did the buds end up on that branch?...just seen it on another thread, you still got a pic of it??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Do u have that NZ burger place in your area. Gourmet Burger. Fucking bangin. I would advise the Kiwi burger. 2 homemade burgers, cheese, fried egg, beetroot, relish, mayo, lettuice and pineapple, yes pineapple. Fucking dyno


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Do u have that NZ burger place in your area. Gourmet Burger. Fucking bangin. I would advise the Kiwi burger. 2 homemade burgers, cheese, fried egg, beetroot, relish, mayo, lettuice and pineapple, yes pineapple. Fucking dyno


Im not sure mate, ill look it up sounds good tho, ......kiwi ey?!? i dont like pineapple pizza so not sure if id like it mate, but with a burger all the flavours combine so bet its tastey mate!, got me wantin a burger for breaky now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2012)

had to pack everything away and get it out me place for the last couple of weeks hasnt been fun hiding all the equipment n plants etc, just set it back up couldnt be arsed to put the 2 tents up so going with 2x600hps cooltubes inside a 1.2x1.2 mtr tent with 5pyschosis and 4 exodus cheese and a 5-10day veg first time with the coco too.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh me too mate, i wanna try 1 of those huge yank fuckers they have on man vs food! lol


i love that programme man vs food thats a fucking job and half!

hows ya doing oldboy? not working today?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i love that programme man vs food thats a fucking job and half!
> 
> hows ya doing oldboy? not working today?


Mint init mate he makes me piss on it, propa over the top yank!!...you'd be in your element lol
Im sound tar mate, boiler int workin an its fuckin freezin in house, im sat in 2 pairs of trackers, thick socks slippers an 2 jumpers an my russion hat on lol, there on the way out to fix it, picked i right day to go lol

How come you had to pack up mate, thats wank!???


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mint init mate he makes me piss on it, propa over the top yank!!...you'd be in your element lol
> Im sound tar mate, boiler int workin an its fuckin freezin in house, im sat in 2 pairs of trackers, thick socks slippers an 2 jumpers an my russion hat on lol, there on the way out to fix it, picked i right day to go lol
> 
> How come you had to pack up mate, thats wank!???


had to pack up cause some dirty fuck in the block of 6flats had cockroaches they sent a letter saying cause they couldnt find the source that they wanted to inspect all the flats the bloke came in had a look in all me cupboards didnt find nuffing and was out in 5mins cost me a good few £££ that poxy letter cause had to chop early and had to throw away 2 big plants a week into 12/12.

yeah bit fucking cold for no heating lol 

some of the food on that programme looks soooooo fucking nice, i always seem to be stoned when watching it either that or im always stoned lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> had to pack up cause some dirty fuck in the block of 6flats had cockroaches they sent a letter saying cause they couldnt find the source that they wanted to inspect all the flats the bloke came in had a look in all me cupboards didnt find nuffing and was out in 5mins cost me a good few £££ that poxy letter cause had to chop early and had to throw away 2 big plants a week into 12/12.
> 
> yeah bit fucking cold for no heating lol
> 
> some of the food on that programme looks soooooo fucking nice, i always seem to be stoned when watching it either that or im always stoned lol


Fuckin hell mate that sucks arse, any of the people in there look like tramps? lol tell them they owe you cash lol.....1 week in is ruff mate bet you was gutted i would have been!...hows the coco goin mate you sound with it?
So apart from that you or8 pal??
An yeh im the same makes my mouth water that program, im always stoned too! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell mate that sucks arse, any of the people in there look like tramps? lol tell them they owe you cash lol.....1 week in is ruff mate bet you was gutted i would have been!...hows the coco goin mate you sound with it?
> So apart from that you or8 pal??
> An yeh im the same makes my mouth water that program, im always stoned too! lol


its mainly old people in the block but there is a trampy looking fucker in 1 downstairs and theres a african family my money would be on either of them 2 lol fuck it! its done now on with the next, didnt do to bad anyway even chopped at wk 6 and 7 lol it was the 2 biguns i had a wk into 12/12 that hurt lol

but yeah apart from that alls good, got a new tele the other week a 40'' led lcd am loving the ps3 on it havent had a decent tele for years.

coco is going fine aint had no probs deffo seems quicker too compared to me bio-bizz but all still early days will get some pics next week if i can be arsed to hunt out the camera lead.


----------



## jamiee (Jan 14, 2012)

where is a good place to get molasses in the uk?


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 14, 2012)

jamiee said:


> where is a good place to get molasses in the uk?


any holland and barret store http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2730


----------



## jamiee (Jan 14, 2012)

niceone cheers


mr.green123 said:


> any holland and barret store http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2730


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

Woop, that's the first and possibly mot important form printed out for Canada, time to get this abll rolling!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

I got bored enough lat night that i made a new ashtray. Exciting times!!!


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

Who would've thought there was anything newsworthy happening in Scotland?
[video=youtube;YiIiXjjEcjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiIiXjjEcjE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

beansly said:


> who would've thought there was anything newsworthy happening in scotland?
> [video=youtube;yiiixjjecje]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiiixjjecje&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


wtf???????


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

One of the more bizzare political themed video's i've seen


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Fucking strange that was. Go away Beaner, with your freaky shit


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking strange that was. Go away Beaner, with your freaky shit


Blame the Asians. They're just keeping track of all the countries for their coming world take-over.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

They're not keeping track very well if they think that Mel Gibson died 700 years ago 

Just reading and watching about that Italian cruise liner. Now that is some retarded shit, i reckon the captain deserves a medal for that achievement 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/rf/image_606w/2010-2019/Wires/Online/2012-01-14/AP/Images/APTOPIX Italy Cruise Aground.JPEG-0855b.jpg


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuckin sweet you bitches time for sess


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Im off out to Tiger Tiger in Glasgow. Getting the 18.08 train. Gonae get smashed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ttt drop me a pm


----------



## cboyuk (Jan 14, 2012)

PLEASE HELP?? WHAT IS GOOD FOR A FIRST TIME GROWER? MOST BASIC EQUIPMENT I CAN USE ? I CANT AFFORD 240 A z ANYMORE


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

B n q soil 10 quid nutes 25 quid 600w light 70 quid n a empty cupboard. Sorted!! Lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Boi do i feel fucked wots up lads ? Av u all signed the petition on this forum if u av more fool u haha they aint gettin my vote fuck to the legalisation of mj im happy as i am rant over haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Na am no givin the goverment ma name add email jst to let them no that i would be interested in legalisation fuck that shit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

It is nt just that pal its thick cunts that think that with it being legal it will become easier and somehow cheaper to buy lmfao not being funny but it aint neva gonna happen tbf they will kill people with the taxes they put on it bein growin or smoking or will become harder for people to get !!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

A hear ye m8. The minute its legal its totally under goverment control and you would probably still get dne with cultivation if u.got caught growing without a licence or somethin


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A hear ye m8. The minute its legal its totally under goverment control and you would probably still get dne with cultivation if u.got caught growing without a licence or somethin


Thats just it they aint lookin at the bigger picture mate they are seing that it could be legal and thinkin it will be the better for the people of this country haha wot a joke haha


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

I ain't been on here in ages anyway I just wanted to know what you lot are working with? I have run loads of stuff while I have been gone but I'm being drawn back to lemon haze, I would love to run some proper cheese but I can't get hold of it so what cheese seeds are the closest to the real deal? I know it's a skunk 1 pheno but I have not got the time to try and find it I'd have more chance winning the lotto I reckon how rare is the pheno was it a total 1 of or what? Oh yeah and if you haven't tried lemon haze run it, it's amazing! Anybody got any suggestions? Don't say a kush I have run loads (og kush, og18,headband etc) and I don't think they got anything on the lemon haze


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm doin big buddha blue cheese,livers & cotton candy at the mo. Dne barneys farm blue cheese but wasmt impressed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Big buddha bubble cheese is a nice cross of exo not the mccoy but close enough if its cheese wot your afta lemonz


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

dont u just hate it when ugo for a nap when ur that fucked on tables tey i took 8 amatryptaline as weel as 5 nitazipam and 4 gabbis! ffrs i was looking at the thinkin issit night or morning LOL


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

livers hey i bet you didnt get that from a seed lucky so and so! lol i dont want a blue cheese i want straight exo cheese or as close as i can get in seed, i ran the big buddha blue cheese i had a single seed i didnt rate it but it was a lazy grow and it was a pants pheno i think you need to run a good couple plants to judge it properly or be lucky enough to get a decent pheno from a single seed. where the cotton candy from then? whats it like or is it too early to tell how far in are you mate?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> I ain't been on here in ages anyway I just wanted to know what you lot are working with? I have run loads of stuff while I have been gone but I'm being drawn back to lemon haze, I would love to run some proper cheese but I can't get hold of it so what cheese seeds are the closest to the real deal? I know it's a skunk 1 pheno but I have not got the time to try and find it I'd have more chance winning the lotto I reckon how rare is the pheno was it a total 1 of or what? Oh yeah and if you haven't tried lemon haze run it, it's amazing! Anybody got any suggestions? Don't say a kush I have run loads (og kush, og18,headband etc) and I don't think they got anything on the lemon haze



i just did sum cali mist i dont knwo if u can get seeds for that strain but either way ot was a awsome smoke ask TTT and robbie(if he shows up thi millenium!loll
doing moby dick and nlxbig bud atm


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> dont u just hate it when ugo for a nap when ur that fucked on tables tey i took 8 amatryptaline as weel as 5 nitazipam and 4 gabbis! ffrs i was looking at the thinkin issit night or morning LOL


I take it u av nt had your foot off yet lad haha


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Big buddha bubble cheese is a nice cross of exo not the mccoy but close enough if its cheese wot your afta lemonz


i am after a cheese but its a risk mate i know 100 per cent that i will be happy with the lemon haze but i might not be happy with the bubblecheese and because im running from seed i want to run a few plants of just one strain so i have the best chance of finding a nice mother. what the yeild like on the bubblecheese like


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> i am after a cheese but its a risk mate i know 100 per cent that i will be happy with the lemon haze but i might not be happy with the bubblecheese and because im running from seed i want to run a few plants of just one strain so i have the best chance of finding a nice mother. what the yeild like on the bubblecheese like


 decent mate look it up


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> livers hey i bet you didnt get that from a seed lucky so and so! lol i dont want a blue cheese i want straight exo cheese or as close as i can get in seed, i ran the big buddha blue cheese i had a single seed i didnt rate it but it was a lazy grow and it was a pants pheno i think you need to run a good couple plants to judge it properly or be lucky enough to get a decent pheno from a single seed. where the cotton candy from then? whats it like or is it too early to tell how far in are you mate?[/QUOTE
> 
> Underground Originals Blues. Almost impossible to tell difference from the original blues/livers cut according to a grower whos grown the cut for years.
> 
> Just germed a load of bubble cheese from Big Buddha, what a load of shite 2 outta 10 cracked, and 7 outta 10 for their blue cheese. wont be buying thier beans anymore, all me freebie beans germed fine.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> lemonz said:
> 
> 
> > livers hey i bet you didnt get that from a seed lucky so and so! lol i dont want a blue cheese i want straight exo cheese or as close as i can get in seed, i ran the big buddha blue cheese i had a single seed i didnt rate it but it was a lazy grow and it was a pants pheno i think you need to run a good couple plants to judge it properly or be lucky enough to get a decent pheno from a single seed. where the cotton candy from then? whats it like or is it too early to tell how far in are you mate?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> jimmygreenfingers said:
> 
> 
> > Shame about the bubble cheese pal you could of had bad batch or your germination was nt up to scratch ! I ve seen wot bubble cheese turns out like and i was more than impressed tbf
> ...


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aye a wiz lucky enough to be gifted with the livers clone and also the blue cheese its a crackin pheno as well. The cotton candys a funny 1,think its more if the lavender in her than powerplant. Well thats the smell off her anyway. Got 2-3 wks left hopefully buds starting to foxtail real nice jst hope it fattens up good lol. Poor mans grow,problems with humidity but startin to look good now


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I take it u av nt had your foot off yet lad haha


na but im getting close to it


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

after hearing that 2 out of 10 cracked im swaying towards the lemon haze but i might just have to give the blues a go now bloody hell decisions decisions have any of you lot run lemon haze? how does it compare to underground originals blues?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Am swaying tiwards breeders boutique,goin to order me some psycho killer in the nxt fw dys


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yeah cheddah is that your dog mate? what is it a blue staff?


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

whats breeders boutique then i havent heard of em b4 there not on attitude are they?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

They're on sea of seeds should check a few of them out before makin any decisions got some belters and crossed from some clone only uk genetics or so av been told lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> after hearing that 2 out of 10 cracked im swaying towards the lemon haze but i might just have to give the blues a go now bloody hell decisions decisions have any of you lot run lemon haze? how does it compare to underground originals blues?


Probably the worst germ rate ive ever had, 2 outta 10 aint fucking good man lol, i bought two 10 packs so might as well see what the other lot do. Never done the lemon haze but if you cant get the blues cut then underground originals are your best bet. Theres a geezer on uk420 thats grown the cut for years, he grew out the UGOR blues beans and was blown away at how close they were to the original cut. I had some blues seedlings that were doing fine until i went away and left my old man in charge, came back and he had managed to kill the lot lol. Deffo gonna get me some more tho.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> oh yeah cheddah is that your dog mate? what is it a blue staff?


Yeah bro its my baby love her to bits like a little cuddle bears!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

Gotta love the staffys, mines snoring his head off next to me on the couch. He needs a bath tho starting to whiff abit.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

yeh staffys can be the best dogs bit its the chave who have gvven them a bad name

now rotties on the otherhand! fukin awsome and akitas!
wen my big one comes in im gunna get a golden retreiver or labrador(family dogs)
prolly cost me 5 with papers as a pup we trid a 12 monthh old we bought and was too p;d so passed her on as bad as it felt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha pal i wash my dog every week and afza a few days its like it neva had a wash !! Medicated shampoo seems to help betta but she just loves to be rollin in dirt and shit lol proper scrap yard dog she is


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh staffys can be the best dogs bit its the chave who have gvven them a bad name
> 
> now rotties on the otherhand! fukin awsome and akitas!
> wen my big one comes in im gunna get a golden retreiver or labrador(family dogs)
> prolly cost me 5 with papers as a pup we trid a 12 monthh old we bought and was too p;d so passed her on as bad as it felt


Agreed, fucking hate seeing a nice staffy with riff raff chavs, just gives the breed a bad name. Had staffys for years best dogs in the world, them and shepherds. Got me 3 big German shepherds as well, excellent dogs.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Agreed, fucking hate seeing a nice staffy with riff raff chavs, just gives the breed a bad name. Had staffys for years best dogs in the world, them and shepherds. Got me 3 big German shepherds as well, excellent dogs.


yeh thats WHAT im looking for

1xdog breeder
1x a no fucking around buyer who will LUMPS of weed like 10 oz minimum no fuss so fukin around il send a sample first sortav thin round here they take the piss mad show em grade but on las sed oh cant bu it its to stickY WTF!""(lol therotically ofc) :


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha pal i wash my dog every week and afza a few days its like it neva had a wash !! Medicated shampoo seems to help betta but she just loves to be rollin in dirt and shit lol proper scrap yard dog she is


Mine hates the water lol, give him a few baths a year he also hates the cold ....big poof. My shepherds jump in the river when im up the woods, not this little fart lol, just dont like the water, and bath time is a two man job otherwise hes out and running for his life.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 14, 2012)

tbh i wish i never asked for suggestions this always happens i will be broke soon lol i end up but a stupid amount of seeds. i love staffs but a blue one is extra special akita's are amazing but a bit too big for my house i dont trust rotties they look like they could flip at any moment lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> tbh i wish i never asked for suggestions this always happens i will be broke soon lol i end up but a stupid amount of seeds. i love staffs but a blue one is extra special akita's are amazing but a bit too big for my house i dont trust rotties they look like they could flip at any moment lmao


no mate rotties,infact all dogs are soft as shit mate its HOW THE OWER BRINGS THEM UP japanese akitas on the othernahd willl at sum pppoint try to domitae u like im the boss of this house my pal just was CUM ON THEN LETS AV IT U LIIITLE CUNT BACKED INTO a corner this is a 14 stone dog

never done it again


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

lemonz said:


> tbh i wish i never asked for suggestions this always happens i will be broke soon lol i end up but a stupid amount of seeds. i love staffs but a blue one is extra special akita's are amazing but a bit too big for my house i dont trust rotties they look like they could flip at any moment lmao



If your happy with the lemon just run with that man, im changing my whole grow around setup/strains the works but i'll only run one or two strains and keep mothers for cuts. When you find a strain you like i find its best just to stick with it. Got me atleast a dozen strains on the go, hopefully i'll find one or two that i wanna keep and just run them this year.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck mate my dog is as saft as fuck lets my lad ride on her back and gets pulled round by her tail haha see actually jumps in the shower wen she gets told to haha i ve neva had any other breed all my life i ve seen both good and bad in the breed but tue good out weigh the bad any day !! Infact i ve 2 and they cant stand each other i had to call a end to a holiday last year because they nearly killed each other fuck the holiday my dogs are more important than the break they are both seperated for life now as i would nt take the risk as they are wild as fuck wen avin a go so much so the 1 actually bit me wen i tried seperating them last year but hey i was the 1 stupid enough to put my arm inbetween them but as i say they are saft with peeps its just they hate each other tbf


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck mate my dog is as saft as fuck lets my lad ride on her back and gets pulled round by her tail haha see actually jumps in the shower wen she gets told to haha i ve neva had any other breed all my life i ve seen both good and bad in the breed but tue good out weigh the bad any day !! Infact i ve 2 and they cant stand each other i had to call a end to a holiday last year because they nearly killed each other fuck the holiday my dogs are more important than the break they are both seperated for life now as i would nt take the risk as they are wild as fuck wen avin a go so much so the 1 actually bit me wen i tried seperating them last year but hey i was the 1 stupid enough to put my arm inbetween them but as i say they are saft with peeps its just they hate each other tbf


well obvioulsy u love em BUT fuk must be graft keeping em apart all the time what u dont spit ur garden in two??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> no mate rotties,infact all dogs are soft as shit mate its HOW THE OWER BRINGS THEM UP japanese akitas on the othernahd willl at sum pppoint try to domitae u like im the boss of this house my pal just was CUM ON THEN LETS AV IT U LIIITLE CUNT BACKED INTO a corner this is a 14 stone dog
> 
> never done it again


all dogs try and dominate pal its in there blood to do it rotties can turn just at the blink of an eye i was walkin my freinds rottie before with the lads and decided to sit on a wall and drink a tinny now while avin the lead it sat between my legs as i stroked her head she glanced up at me and pounced up at my face mate in the blink of an eye to this day we dont know why it done it but it did fuck i had a brand new henri lloyd coat on £180 and she ripped it straight down the middle of the back as i tried to get away from her with the lead still in my hand haha shit it was scary but managed to fight her off me!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well obvioulsy u love em BUT fuk must be graft keeping em apart all the time what u dont spit ur garden in two??


My blue lives upstairs and has the run of front garden and my champaine has downstairs and run of the back mate it was the only way without gettin rid mate so this is the way its gotta b


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

Was sayin to the mrs i want a blue staff the other day, the guy that does my tatts has got 1 an its a beauty, an soft as shit, defo a short haired dog for me cant stand fuckin long dog hairs stuck or lor me lol used to have a german shep at me mums i was like a walkin dog brush lol.........staffs are wicked with kids thats what i want in a dog, its mad there a staff kenal place near me, you can get them for fuck all, just cos some cruel cunt dont want them no more!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> all dogs try and dominate pal its in there blood to do it rotties can turn just at the blink of an eye i was walkin my freinds rottie before with the lads and decided to sit on a wall and drink a tinny now while avin the lead it sat between my legs as i stroked her head she glanced up at me and pounced up at my face mate in the blink of an eye to this day we dont know why it done it but it did fuck i had a brand new henri lloyd coat on £180 and she ripped it straight down the middle of the back as i tried to get away from her with the lead still in my hand haha shit it was scary but managed to fight her off me!!


well i hoe ur mate paid for the coat!

i got a 400 qwid hamnett jacket id be fuking wounded


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was sayin to the mrs i want a blue staff the other day, the guy that does my tatts has got 1 an its a beauty, an soft as shit, defo a short haired dog for me cant stand fuckin long dog hairs stuck or lor me lol used to have a german shep at me mums i was like a walkin dog brush lol.........staffs are wicked with kids thats what i want in a dog, its mad there a staff kenal place near me, you can get them for fuck all, just cos some cruel cunt dont want them no more!


Bro tbh mate i could nt live without a staffie now pal my boys torture my dogs and neither av every even flinched or shown ther teeth at em i paid £900 for my blue and £700 for my champaine and u know i bet they ve cost me that in wot the av chewed up but i love em so wots a man to do without his best freind !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well i hoe ur mate paid for the coat!
> 
> i got a 400 qwid hamnett jacket id be fuking wounded


Mate it was 10 years back and top of the range coat back in the day guttes wor the word haha the cunt who owned the dog had to give me money


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

I once ad a scrap in me new paul smith coat was £210 ripped stright down the seem under the arm, was fuckin gutted, took it back to shop an they wont replace it but got there taylor to fix it for me, still got the old thing im my wardrobe! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bro tbh mate i could nt live without a staffie now pal my boys torture my dogs and neither av every even flinched or shown ther teeth at em i paid £900 for my blue and £700 for my champaine and u know i bet they ve cost me that in wot the av chewed up but i love em so wots a man to do without his best freind !!


Never had a dog of my own mate, always grew up with diff dogs at my mums but me fatha was there master if you no what i mean!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

im a cat man myself

looking at a bengal tiger cat damn thery look spitting of a tiger


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah mate the best is the excitement wen they hear u pull up outside the house in the motor haha crazy aint the word like you ve been away for years but only been gone for hour tbh me bluey is lyin right inbetween me and misses now lol she gets jelous if im givin misses attention haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> im a cat man myself
> 
> looking at a bengal tiger cat damn thery look spitting of a tiger


I like pussys me sen like lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah mate the best is the excitement wen they hear u pull up outside the house in the motor haha crazy aint the word like you ve been away for years but only been gone for hour tbh me bluey is lyin right inbetween me and misses now lol she gets jelous if im givin misses attention haha


ehrn i hear a car pull up my heart rate goes up paranoia i guess and if they wer gunna bust me then im sure i would here a diesel van pulling up outside!!ppaarraannoiiaa


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I like pussys me sen like lol


now thats NOT what i heard


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> now thats NOT what i heard


Shut thee trap before i come over an dry fuck them holes in ya foot!!!...................errrr no i take that back, thats sick!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Shut thee trap before i come over an dry fuck them holes in ya foot!!!...................errrr no i take that back, thats sick!



na mate not till im in jail!lmao

and youwould come round? make sure you got your 10 ninja's round the corner wee man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> na mate not till im in jail!lmao
> 
> and youwould come round? make sure you got your 10 ninja's round the corner wee man


Lol an what you gunna actualy do ya cripple?? lmao............how is the black hole comin on anyway mate??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol an what you gunna actualy do ya cripple?? lmao............how is the black hole comin on anyway mate??


getting worse bruv even all the new meds me on DO sort e out but i gotta be fucked mup monged all day like going to tilet othernit pissing everywer but the toilet then walking inot the lodgers bedroom going thru his clothes woke him up hr tunred light on and i was NAKED! wtf the hest part is i aint got a clue wtf they are talking about
took 4 gammbies
6 nitrazi's
6 amatritaile<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<shouldt have touched then but i was tired


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> getting worse bruv even all the new meds me on DO sort e out but i gotta be fucked mup monged all day like going to tilet othernit pissing everywer but the toilet then walking inot the lodgers bedroom going thru his clothes woke him up hr tunred light on and i was NAKED! wtf the hest part is i aint got a clue wtf they are talking about
> took 4 gammbies
> 6 nitrazi's
> 6 amatritaile<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<shouldt have touched then but i was tired


Lol bet the lodger thinks your a right reckhead pufta lol was you gunna fuck him??

Have they gived you owt for the infection mate not just the pain?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

Why not just cut out the middle of the story and just become the heroin addict you're bound to end up as? 

It's almost 1 and we're just getting ready to go out on the town, i am not ued to this format of madness! More vodka!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol bet the lodger thinks your a right reckhead pufta lol was you gunna fuck him??
> 
> Have they gived you owt for the infection mate not just the pain?


antibiotics and tinzaprin injections n=into my stomach 2 times a day nedless to say my stomachs bruised as a fucker

and ttt the only opiates ther are the tramadol and even ther synthetic u mongtard


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 14, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> lemonz said:
> 
> 
> > livers hey i bet you didnt get that from a seed lucky so and so! lol i dont want a blue cheese i want straight exo cheese or as close as i can get in seed, i ran the big buddha blue cheese i had a single seed i didnt rate it but it was a lazy grow and it was a pants pheno i think you need to run a good couple plants to judge it properly or be lucky enough to get a decent pheno from a single seed. where the cotton candy from then? whats it like or is it too early to tell how far in are you mate?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 14, 2012)

ufc 2 hours time.
face cracking arm breaking fun hahahaha cant wait,wanna see some serious blood tonight


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> antibiotics and tinzaprin injections n=into my stomach 2 times a day nedless to say my stomachs bruised as a fucker
> 
> and ttt the only opiates ther are the tramadol and even ther synthetic u mongtard


My point being that you're becoming so pilled up in this aim of controlling pain that you might as well just become a junkie. 

People wonder why i wish to have nothing to do with women and why i think they're a bunch of useless fucking cunts, spent the entire evening not getting pied under thi ocnept that we were all going out to have a good time, not even halfway through the first drink and they wantt o get taken home because they have no self control or are lightweight fucks or both. A bit of pussy doesn't justify what a fucking useless pathetic bunch of twats they are. Fuckit, i think i'd have a better evening watching some pissed up slapper getting hit by a taxi, i'll be first in the queue to push em infront of it.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> My point being that you're becoming so pilled up in this aim of controlling pain that you might as well just become a junkie.
> 
> People wonder why i wish to have nothing to do with women and why i think they're a bunch of useless fucking cunts, spent the entire evening not getting pied under thi ocnept that we were all going out to have a good time, not even halfway through the first drink and they wantt o get taken home because they have no self control or are lightweight fucks or both. A bit of pussy doesn't justify what a fucking useless pathetic bunch of twats they are. Fuckit, i think i'd have a better evening watching some pissed up slapper getting hit by a taxi.


yeh it can never just be sex neither women ALLWAYS have to get emotional and ruin shit not to mention the expence of wining and dinning em for a fuck ur rite TTT say at home watching porn witha box of kleenex


----------



## UKHG (Jan 14, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh it can never just be sex neither women ALLWAYS have to get emotional and ruin shit not to mention the expence of wining and dinning em for a fuck ur rite TTT say at home watching porn witha box of kleenex


and also benig a junkie is on another level to ebing a fukin [rescribed jinkie! on the plus sides ive managed to just about stop my real serious other meds so thats pretty awome!
ive just counted up ive taken 67 gabbappentin in like 4-5 days menna be a months supply of 84---oops no wonder i been slavering and monging,gouching like a fukin heroin user to look at me when on them would
anyway just chewd up some nitros so wanna gett the white rino rolled asap before i start seeing double!
nite all 


FUK QUOTED MYSELF AGAIN GRRR


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Im fuckin smashed. Went to a comedy club. All good. drinking tea and sniffing proper


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright troop's, thought i'd drop in with some bud pRon and show how how the good old Britih weather bring's out the beauty 

DOG Kush on left and ( Purple ) Liver's on right. With the cold temp's, my Liver's took an extra couple week's to come ready, but came super frosty and with a nice purple tint. " The DOG just come's super frosty regardless  "

Peace
cgg

http://


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Dog looks the bollocks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im fuckin smashed. Went to a comedy club. All good. drinking tea and sniffing proper


Pot of tea and a line of coke, love it  

I'm busy making up for a waste of a saturday night by trying to drink half a bottle of smirnoff in record time  Slice of cold leftover 4 seasons pizzza, just what i fancy  As much as i hate christmas, gotta love it for the fact that january pretty much means copious amounts of lush food reduced to pennies because everyone trying to stay healthy. Grabbed a half kilo packet of little cocktail sausages for 50p  Another reason why women cna get fucked, making folk all guilty about what's for dinner and such, fuck you, you starve yourself in order to keep that ass, i'm gonna ignore you an fucking enjoy myself  ahve to say though, few thing better than watching women running off bawling their eyes out because their bloke gave some fit girl a bit of a gaze in a club 

Dog does indeed look good, DST sent me a couple of seeds, but alas i made plans for Canada so won't have a chance to grow em out for along while yet. Although if "worst" comes to worst, i'll end up with my own house and an entire bedroom full of the stuff


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

tea tastes like shite. Ive no alcohol but loads of gear.........another line me thinks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha, while i've no intersted in gear, i'd kill for a joint right now. That friend i spoke about, who the tables had turned on, he came over with must have bee less than half a gram, not even a good joints worth, he left his PC and such at my flat so i told him not to bother turning up to collect it tomorrow unless he brings a good 8th fo us to smoke. A skinny joint between 2, why bother. 
#
And yes, tea tastes like shite, tea is a shite drink, i might well get done for treason for that opinion of tea, but fuck it. I ued to work for an incredibly high end loose tea company, every 20 minutes they were asking if i wanted a cup of tea, i told them fuck that, i'd prefer a glass of water, why would i even consider tea if i an get water out fo the tap? That job didn't last very long


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

I want to type lots of shite but my brain is working but its not, if u catch my drift. What the fuck r u doing up at this time???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sat up just about sober because my entire evening was planed around a bunch of women's plans who turned out to be a bunch of useless fucking cunts. Turned out? I knew before i left my flat that they'd end up being a bunch of cunts. Women are women after all. The only positive thing about the evening was bumping into a good friend and former colleague from when i was a fish monger, other than that, my evening has been a couple of shots of vodka, and a lonely pint at the club, pised off isn't the word. NExt woman i see i'm gonna douse in ph down just out of spite!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Im now totally away with the fairies. planet la la. TTT u should have gave them girls some TTT love


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd honestly rather not thanks  I gave up on women more than half a decade ago, they're all a bunch of self serving cunts. Cunts cunt cunts cunts cunts cunts cunts, don't think i can state that enough. The cunt would have to bleed diamonds for me to consider them in any kind of accepting manner.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

yo cindyguygrower u need delete some pm,s.
i wtched ufc on espn. its was in rio.
i no fox and espn share the events now.
1st fight off night had an amazing tko. spinning back kick i think was amazing. kaapooowwwww.
I made it till 3 last night and past out mid way through 1st fight. lightweight i no but ent as young as once was. woke with a reefer stuck to side face headache and taste kfc . man glad i recorded it now


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

morning fuckwits, hows all, just dropped in for a min using the spunk buckets laptop.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning all aint life fuckin great haha lovin it atm chilled to the bone no aches or pains plenty to do but aint doin it why cus i aint gotta lmfao

dura were u bin mucka thought you died ob us fella haha!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

Having a girl with a tattoo on the back of her neck is much like having a bathroom with a magazine in it - 

It gives you something to read while you're in the shitter.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Morning all aint life fuckin great haha lovin it atm chilled to the bone no aches or pains plenty to do but aint doin it why cus i aint gotta lmfao
> 
> dura were u bin mucka thought you died ob us fella haha!!


hi chedds, my broadband and sky were chopped just before chrimbo and i wasnt payin the bill, so im currently using my birds broadband, i'll be back full time in a week or two. ive phoned sky up witha false name and im just waiting on re-connection.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha u fuckin skally everythin good tho yeah?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

A woman ran up to me frantically screaming in the street today.

"My boy, I've lost my boy," she said.

"Was he wearing a green and orange coat?" I asked.

"Yes!" she panted with relief. "Where is he?"

"I'm not sure," I replied. "But his coat's jammed in the wheel trim of that bus over there."


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha u fuckin skally everythin good tho yeah?


yeah mate. off the booze and everything at the moment just to detox and recover for a bit and ive just started another grow. u?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Mornin geezers, an gals lol.............hows life treatin yas???.....fresh as fuck me today! 



tip top toker said:


> It's almost 1 and we're just getting ready to go out on the town, i am not ued to this format of madness! More vodka!


I thought you had no mates ttt????.....who are these women you speak of??? lol

UKRG......ive got 1 of them samsung G phones can you, blag that andriod for free apps mate???


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Im in need of junk food............rough! Was at a comedy club Dura.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

where abouts bill, glasgow?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

pukka yeh mate hwats the model number
il get u the shit and run u throuh it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Fuckin hell bill what time you got up mate? just seen you was on ere rabblin shit about half 2 or sumut!!.......get a full fry up down ya mate that'll sort ya out no dange!



supersillybilly said:


> Im in need of junk food............rough! Was at a comedy club Dura.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah mate. off the booze and everything at the moment just to detox and recover for a bit and ive just started another grow. u?


Yeah pal neva better could be off to caribean in a week or so not 100% yet but more than likely


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell bill what time you got up mate? just seen you was on ere rabblin shit about half 2 or sumut!!.......get a full fry up down ya mate that'll sort ya out no dange!


i was up till abuot 2 
NO TELLING THE UFC 142 REULST OR I WONT BE IMPRESSED IF ANYONE WANTS IT LEMMI KNOW IL MAKE A TORRENT AND SEND IT ITS IN HD


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> pukka yeh mate hwats the model number
> il get u the shit and run u throuh it


Its a galaxy S GT-I9000, is there a daft long model num inside the phone i need to give ya mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pukka u got samsung galaxy 2?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Just up. Ill pay 100 bar for a Big Mac meal right now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pukka u got samsung galaxy 2?


Do ya mean aswell or the 2nd 1 out mate lol???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just up. Ill pay 100 bar for a Big Mac meal right now


Aye bit late for a double sausage an egg mc muffin meal we a extra hash brown to whack on it mate arnt ya lol, thats what i have we a orange juice to wash it down.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just up. Ill pay 100 bar for a Big Mac meal right now


makes a change fae offerin sexual favours for chips.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

fuck u bawbag......u still ginger?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fuck u bawbag......u still ginger?


ahm still ginger. are u still fat? a hats cheaper than liposuction.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

I thought all you Scotts wa ginger????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Im sure on that pic of you fishin bill you was rusty up stairs anall, i could be wrong, but you was defo fat lmao!!


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I thought all you Scotts wa ginger????


only real scots are ginger, the rest are jist immigrants, over here tae steal our jobs and porridge


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was a little surprised when I learned "pain au chocolat" wasn't French for anal.

Not half as surprised as the girl serving me in Greggs.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its the galaxy s 2 pal look on the back of your phone at the camera wot mega is it pal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Its the galaxy s 2 pal look on the back of your phone at the camera wot mega is it pal


Its the 1st un mate had it about a year now not due a upgrade for another 6month yet!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its a galaxy S GT-I9000, is there a daft long model num inside the phone i need to give ya mate?


ok gimmi 10mins


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Im no ginger Pukka but I suffer from the same disease as Sambo. lol Got fry up material


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ok gimmi 10mins


Not gunna fuck me or me phone up is it mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im no ginger Pukka but I suffer from the same disease as Sambo. lol Got fry up material


Lol....you got the full works then mate? whats them potato things you tight fisted cunts have on your breaky? had um once in glasgow!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2012)

gonna get a new laptop 2mora got bout 350-380 ne1 no off ne deals at the mo?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/how-to-root-xwjw1-firmware-for-galaxy-s-i9000/

yu need to find out what version your on should be in settings and about or summet like that i do andriods but iphones are my fortay! lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> gonna get a new laptop 2mora got bout 350-380 ne1 no off ne deals at the mo?


what sp[ecs u after bruv i mean what u got n ow also

all i can do wth my pc is upgrade from 8gb to 16gb upgrade from quad to 8 core and a graphics card everything else is awsome FUK laptops


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Can u do ma fone mate LGIP-400N


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol....you got the full works then mate? whats them potato things you tight fisted cunts have on your breaky? had um once in glasgow!


tattie scones mate, lovely fried and perfect for mopping up egg yolk.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

tattie scones pukka


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Can u do ma fone mate LGIP-400N



pmsl thats the battery number not the model number LOL

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GENUINE-LG-BATTERY-LGIP-400N-SUITABLE/dp/B003QSB3UE


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> pmsl thats the battery number not the model number LOL


lol, what a muppet. and i ask actually associate with this window licker!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not gunna fuck me or me phone up is it mate?


no mate read through a few times then do it carefully then u install aptoid and never pay for apps again
shudda got a iphone 3gs mate if anyones got one
DONT UPGRADE TO IOS 5 ITS JAILBREAKABLE BUT NOT UNLOCKABLE SO WEN I TUNES SAYS UPDATE PHONE SAY NO

model number is in settings/about fone or watever

or under the battery on the sticvker


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> pmsl thats the battery number not the model number LOL
> 
> Ah I see..wel its a LG GT540


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, what a muppet. and i ask actually associate with this window licker!


Coming fae a guy thats jumping about wae a Nokia 3210.lol Set a gays on fire last night??


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> UKRG said:
> 
> 
> > pmsl thats the battery number not the model number LOL
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Coming fae a guy thats jumping about wae a Nokia 3210.lol Set a gays on fire last night??


its an lg touchscreen mokley boy...and no ah didny torch any fags...couldny get alift down tae your house.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> what sp[ecs u after bruv i mean what u got n ow also
> 
> all i can do wth my pc is upgrade from 8gb to 16gb upgrade from quad to 8 core and a graphics card everything else is awsome FUK laptops


spec at the mo is 500gb hardrive,4gb ram n dual core athlon p360 2.3ghz problem is i dropped the cunting thing after only having it 3wks lol smashed the screen which cost me 120 to get fixed but also fucked the power cause it wont charge nemore and it just runs shite now, fucking begrudge spending nemore getting it fixed so gonna give it to the missus n get a new 1 just want the best spec i can get for the money 350-380.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> UKRG said:
> 
> 
> > pmsl thats the battery number not the model number LOL
> ...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> spec at the mo is 500gb hardrive,4gb ram n dual core athlon p360 2.3ghz problem is i dropped the cunting thing after only having it 3wks lol smashed the screen which cost me 120 to get fixed but also fucked the power cause it wont charge nemore and it just runs shite now, fucking begrudge spending nemore getting it fixed so gonna give it to the missus n get a new 1 just want the best spec i can get for the money 350-380.


cash or online buy?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not racist. Racism is a crime and crime is for black people.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> its an lg touchscreen mokley boy...and no ah didny torch any fags...couldny get alift down tae your house.


U been tae cashconvertors and got yersel a new phone.lol Anyaway I see they are charging that captian of the cruise ship.. apparently he was the 1st cunt aff the boat


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> spec at the mo is 500gb hardrive,4gb ram n dual core athlon p360 2.3ghz problem is i dropped the cunting thing after only having it 3wks lol smashed the screen which cost me 120 to get fixed but also fucked the power cause it wont charge nemore and it just runs shite now, fucking begrudge spending nemore getting it fixed so gonna give it to the missus n get a new 1 just want the best spec i can get for the money 350-380.


here u go mate intel i5 

http://www.acerdirect.co.uk/ACER_tbc_A1-LX.R4F02.031/version.asp?refsource=adfroogle

direct from acer

or this even better but id swap your hdd for the 320 in this one but its awsome

http://www.sonicdirect.co.uk/catalogue--iID--6877--acer-lxrn502015-laptop-core-i3-24ghz-6gb-ram-320gb-hdd-156-w7hp.php


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll chip some money in for a big mac meal billy, although i wouldn't mind a couple of double cheeeburgers on the side. Might have to convince someone to go out and bring e some. 

Got into bed just before 6, got a good 3 hours sleep in there. I'm gonna try and find a bad film and curl up and quietly die.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://www.theandroidsoul.com/how-to-root-xwjw1-firmware-for-galaxy-s-i9000/
> 
> yu need to find out what version your on should be in settings and about or summet like that i do andriods but iphones are my fortay! lol


What version of andriod im on mate or firmware????



UKRG said:


> no mate read through a few times then do it carefully then u install aptoid and never pay for apps again
> shudda got a iphone 3gs mate if anyones got one
> DONT UPGRADE TO IOS 5 ITS JAILBREAKABLE BUT NOT UNLOCKABLE SO WEN I TUNES SAYS UPDATE PHONE SAY NO
> 
> ...


Im goin for the iphone once my upgrades due mate.

your gunna have to talk me through this im useless at owt like this! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What version of andriod im on mate or firmware????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read the link he posted me. Fuck it, Ill just pay for my Apps. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'll chip some money in for a big mac meal billy, although i wouldn't mind a couple of double cheeeburgers on the side. Might have to convince someone to go out and bring e some.
> 
> Got into bed just before 6, got a good 3 hours sleep in there. I'm gonna try and find a bad film and curl up and quietly die.


Ones belly is now full of fried meat.........good film sounds great...fuck knows what to watch tho


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't understand the point of paying for apps, that is to say any app that is actually worth having on your phone, well i've found a perfectly functional free version of it available. Me though, i don't really understand the allure of apps, the majority o those that i download, i end up removing a week later once i realise that it was just a novelty and in reality a waste of time.

And no ta on a good film, if it' good that just means i sohuld probably be trying to pay attention to it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Well the pink panther is on c5. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

No tv in this household thankyouverymuch


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Come on people, give me some ideas of what to watch, Mantz u like your TV series. Any suggestions


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG ive got to this bit which do i download once ive clicked the link??

http://www.multiupload.com/YG7L6NPNUS


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Pukka's gonae brick his fone


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Computer says no  ....................caput!!!! lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 15, 2012)

apparently the new seasons of sons of anarchy is good.. the first seasons was not great.. but season 2 is hardcore..
also mad men is supposed to be good.. haven't really watched it tbh..

game of thrones (drama)... still waiting for season 2
boondocks (comedy).. adult swim..
there's new weeds about..
family guy.. cleveland.. and american dad i think.. if you into that..

watching limitless again at the moment.. not a bad film.. on in the background..

you watched wilfred (us) yet billy? a le avatar..






supersillybilly said:


> Come on people, give me some ideas of what to watch, Mantz u like your TV series. Any suggestions


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> UKRG ive got to this bit which do i download once ive clicked the link??
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/YG7L6NPNUS


any ideas or what cock muncher???


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> UKRG ive got to this bit which do i download once ive clicked the link??
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/YG7L6NPNUS


rite pukka download and make a folderon ur desktop and unrar the files to that folder then go to step 2 whis is 
Turn off the phone completely (check button lights), then boot into Download Mode. (Press and hold the following keys in this order: Volume-Down + Home + Power, let go once the Download screen comes up) The phone will boot into Download mode and show a screen as shown below.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

its real easy just press the button combinatioins to get it into download mode its explained very easily on the tutorial


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> apparently the new seasons of sons of anarchy is good.. the first seasons was not great.. but season 2 is hardcore..
> also mad men is supposed to be good.. haven't really watched it tbh..
> 
> game of thrones (drama)... still waiting for season 2
> ...


Yeah seen a few episodes of Wilfred. I kinda seen the 1st season of SOA, I would need to re-watch. Games of Thrones was excellent. I believe Sean Bean is a ghost in season 2. Seen all the Weeds. I wouldny mind some of them clear tablets


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yeah seen a few episodes of Wilfred. I kinda seen the 1st season of SOA, I would need to re-watch. Games of Thrones was excellent. I believe Sean Bean is a ghost in season 2. Seen all the Weeds. I wouldny mind some of them clear tablets


my faves gotta be 24,oz,the wire,prison break,soprano's and the shield

do you use msn? huz up im about to start watching ufc 142 from last night the tut explains what u gotta do very easy just read section 2 when youv extracted the thing u upladed to that folder i told you to make


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> its real easy just press the button combinatioins to get it into download mode its explained very easily on the tutorial


Right done all that mate got to step 10 now what do i do???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

Step 11?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Step 11?


They aint 1 smart arse!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

well download superuser from android market


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

how do. yeah that breeders boutique or woteva the name is looks interestingas feck man. they have two strains crossed with blues or livers. think its stinky cherry and killer skunk.
how r we peeps?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do. yeah that breeders boutique or woteva the name is looks interestingas feck man. they have two strains crossed with blues or livers. think its stinky cherry and killer skunk.
> how r we peeps?



yeh and fucking expensive


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

did u donwload super user? 
then open it if it appears as a app then 


https://market.android.com/search?q=superuser&c=apps

do you use msn?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well download superuser from android market


Ive done that mate, then tried gettin a app wanted my bank details. do i go back up the page an do the big download in green before you do the pre-installation tips 1-10 mate?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive done that mate, then tried gettin a app wanted my bank details. do i go back up the page an do the big download in green before you do the pre-installation tips 1-10 mate?


you must download superuser from android market the one i linked you too then when installed set to superuser permissions and then il show you how rto install aptoid wer u get the free apps


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

once i open the super user app, it opens an just says no apps in list.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

scratch that i think its stinky cherry and deep blue. na just the dog looks pricey on bb.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> you must download superuser from android market the one i linked you too then when installed set to superuser permissions and then il show you how rto install aptoid wer u get the free apps


ive installed it opened it, how do i set to superuser permissions?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> once i open the super user app, it opens an just says no apps in list.


http://aptoide.com/cli_install.html

download it to your phone and install it from the files folder or werever it installs OR download to pc andput on sd card and install from t her

and what does it say when u have opened it and in options?

its much easier wen i got the phone in me hand lol iphones are much easier


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

no msn mate or dont use it lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

did u install aptoid?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 15, 2012)

im outta here lads, be back on tuesday


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im outta here lads, be back on tuesday


take care pal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://aptoide.com/cli_install.html
> 
> download it to your phone and install it from the files folder or werever it installs OR download to pc andput on sd card and install from t her
> 
> ...


Once ive opened it it just says no apps like i said then when i press the option button

you get,

go elite
clear log
preferences

click on preferences you get

Automatic response which is set to prompt......or you can have deny or allow
then you got some other stuff then,
enable loggin(permission creation an access will be logged) which is ticked
........................
...........................
then further down it says
Nortifications(show nortification when app is granted Su permiss) which is ticked
then some other bollox that int important


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

its says i can get apdoid from the market mate can i do it that way??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> its says i can get apdoid from the market mate can i do it that way??


yes you can do it that way


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

found it from the market mate there,
aptoide repos
apt......installer
apt......uploader

which 1 do i need?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> found it from the market mate there,
> aptoide repos
> apt......installer
> apt......uploader
> ...


installer one


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

Fucks sake. Just got roped into a roast chicken dinner with my flatmate and his girlfriend tonight. can't complain about free roast chicken, but i had group meals, i like to ram my food in my mouth and then sit down and stick some music on, i'm not a talker, so i generally hate being forced to sit around for an hour odd with nothing to do but be polite and chat.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

done that mate had to turn secruity of on phone to install it now its sayin

Looks like you dont have any added store.
We suggest you use ours.
Do you want to add store?
(you can search for more stores online)

http://apps.bazaarandroid.com/

should i install it??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> done that mate had to turn secruity of on phone to install it now its sayin
> 
> Looks like you dont have any added store.
> We suggest you use ours.
> ...



yes do that ther all repositories wer free apps are stored
look for a add button when its finsihed doing whatever its doin


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yes do that ther all repositories wer free apps are stored
> look for a add button when its finsihed doing whatever its doin


done that mate now what nothins seems to have happended lol

sorry for this lads blockin up the uker with this shit will just be fuckin glad when its done think im gunna have to have a kip after my heads gunna explode lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

It's like watching a bunch of retards trying to fuck a doorknob


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> done that mate now what nothins seems to have happended lol
> 
> sorry for this lads blockin up the uker with this shit will just be fuckin glad when its done think im gunna have to have a kip after my heads gunna explode lol


How about these: http://android-es.com/repo, http://apkrepo.co.tv, and http://repo.blackdroid.net. After adding the repos, grab a beer and watch teevee. It'll take a while to update the app, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Dont no what you mean mate lol an there in foriegn?, 
when i go to that aptiode on my phone now its installed, it come up but where its says,

Games
Apps
Others

theres none available, an what the fuck just happened to that other thing that bazaarandriod?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

How do you get that bazaar on ya phone the website on me comp works theres all the apps, i just wanna be able to go on my phone see a app an get it for free


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

think my eyes are bleedin lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

think ive sussed it with out your help geek, just updated that aptiode an now theres

1107 games
2006 apps
4 others

is that it sorted now then mate??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

yes mate ur buzzing and fyi go to them links with ur browser on the phone thers a install button ther at the site
just remember me on ur next harvest 

anyone got a iphone ther much easier


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

How do boys, it&#8217;s been a while. Bit of an update and some pics of the new lab in progress.
Out of 13 beans from Mr Toker I have 5 left in the fridge. From the rest 1 was non-viable and got chucked,1 grew it's taproot up instead of down and then turned to mush (chucked it),3 where males I wasn't keen on (chucked),1 was a male I like so far (kept) and the other 2 are both females I'm keeping until the end of this run to see which has the better effect, although I can pretty much tell already which is the better specimen. 
Oh and I have a 1 Nemesis from Seedsman Seeds (I don't recommend the strain. It's old stock, very fibrous, unstable with mutations a plenty and has massive variation in phenos). 


The wardrobe's getting a bit full and things have been running slow because half of my 250w CFL packed in about a month ago.

Nemesis, it got topped when the girlfriend dropped a hairdryer diffuser on it (fucking clumsy women!). 

Fem A, this one could be a fast finisher (I'm guessing?) as it showed sex a good 2 weeks before the other ones. 

Fem B, this one's a belter it's short squat,has dark green,blue and purple hues to the older leaves and it absolutely reeks of deep,musky skunk. 

It stands 10" from the pot and You can smell it when you walk in the front door,I've had to put a tray of Ona gel at the bottom of my stairs.
It also has visible resin on the leaves and if you run one through your thumb and forefinger just once they will stick together!



I have space for 9 plants at the lab so I took 8 clones of each on the 6th so they're now nine days old,no roots as yet.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yes mate ur buzzing and fyi go to them links with ur browser on the phone thers a install button ther at the site


yeh im buzzin mate just been lookin, ant got a clue what to get like lol any ideas??

whats fyi mean?................and do i need to go to them links? what they for? thought im sound na?

either way nice 1 mate sorted me out sound there old boy, i knew you geeks come in handy for sumut, ill be back in a few weeks to find out how to down load the films an that! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

It's taken me 2 hours to throw that post up,stolen Wifi is pain in the arse!
Lab pics next.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> yeh im buzzin mate just been lookin, ant got a clue what to get like lol any ideas??
> 
> whats fyi mean?................and do i need to go to them links? what they for? thought im sound na?
> 
> either way nice 1 mate sorted me out sound there old boy, i knew you geeks come in handy for sumut, ill be back in a few weeks to find out how to down load the films an that! lol


fyi mean for your information

go to them links with your browser and clik t he install button it will add more app repositories to your aptod so even more apps
DO NOT UPDATE THE PHONE IF U PLUG INTO PC,
and tom tom is good saves fukin buying one download some complete themes change all ur phone icons ect ect now u got super user permissions u can do anything ill check on a unlock for u


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How do boys, it&#8217;s been a while. Bit of an update and some pics of the new lab in progress.
> Out of 13 beans from Mr Toker I have 5 left in the fridge. From the rest 1 was non-viable and got chucked,1 grew it's taproot up instead of down and then turned to mush (chucked it),3 where males I wasn't keen on (chucked),1 was a male I like so far (kept) and the other 2 are both females I'm keeping until the end of this run to see which has the better effect, although I can pretty much tell already which is the better specimen.
> Oh and I have a 1 Nemesis from Seedsman Seeds (I don't recommend the strain. It's old stock, very fibrous, unstable with mutations a plenty and has massive variation in phenos).
> 
> ...


Eyup yorky all be lookin spot on mate nice an healthy, what medium you use??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's taken me 2 hours to throw that post up,stolen Wifi is pain in the arse!
> Lab pics next.


i had stolen wifi the dude was on the 100mb package i got 20  better than nowt tho silly sod dident realise i was nicking stuf of his pc coz i was on the same netwrok lmao i could have put a keylogger on his pc boot it up while hes alsleep(from my home0 insert a keylogger ADD aexeption in his entivurs and then shit his pc down again all from my pc at home!lol aint technology ace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

*How about these: http://android-es.com/repo, http://apkrepo.co.tv, and http://repo.blackdroid.net.

the 1st 1 comes up with a little box says choose or upload so what do i do on that un?
2nd un goes on a web page with loads a shit on it in forgein so dont no what to do on that un either
3rd dont work on my phone says forbidden mate!
*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup yorky all be lookin spot on mate nice an healthy, what medium you use??


Those 3 mothers are in a mix of cheap shitty (£3 for 25 litres) top soil,perlite,coco and garden lime I made myself but the clones will go into coco. I got a belting deal on coco from e-bay,I'll throw a pic up in a bit.



UKRG said:


> i had stolen wifi the dude was on the 100mb package i got 20  better than nowt tho silly sod dident realise i was nicking stuf of his pc coz i was on the same netwrok lmao i could have put a keylogger on his pc boot it up while hes alsleep(from my home0 insert a keylogger ADD aexeption in his entivurs and then shit his pc down again all from my pc at home!lol aint technology ace


Hell yeah,I'm in the process of partitioning the birds laptop so I can put Linux on it as well (windows is a hacking fail) and jack the whole street!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

eeyar Pukka,this has got to be the cheapest coco in the country.



5 bales expanding to 196 litres.
£17.50 delivered. Boom,deal!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

Snap Tip Top,the bird has just text me saying she wants roast chicken and Yorkshire Puddings for dinner when she gets home!
In the immortal words of Harry Hill "what are the chances of that happening,ey?"!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

Another deal I came across the other week was these Mylar emergency tents (the joys of living up north surrounded by fucking pound shops and random tat!).



They're 8 feet by 5 feet doubled over so you actually get 16 feet by 5 feet when laid out, £1.25 each!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

Right,the new lab.
Dads empty 2 bed house, I've got it for free until November 2013 then I can buy it outright for £16000.


This was an office that Dad built onto the cupboard under the stairs years ago. A timber frame with plasterboard walls and a chipboard roof, I come along and seal it with decorators caulk and paint it flat white.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't measure the dimensions but it's big enough for nine 15 litre trees! 


So I'm running six under a 600w in the main section, three under a 400w under the stairs with some space left over where height becomes an issue due to the sloping roof.
Nine big plants under 1000w, happy days!


Main floor in. Made from white, black, white sheeting.



I ran out of duct tape after getting one wall of Mylar up.


Work in progress.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Man on a mission


----------



## Griffta (Jan 15, 2012)

you ever watched breaking bad (tv series) billy?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Man on a mission


"This time next year"


----------



## baklawa (Jan 15, 2012)

Evening all 

Was that the chemistry teacher slash meth manufacturer?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. Up to date with it griff


----------



## baklawa (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.worth1000.com/contests/16614/them-there-eyes-2


----------



## Griffta (Jan 15, 2012)

Just thought Id read some of your 'journal entry' Billy. One fucking post?? hahahah seriously man? you gave up on that pretty quick.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 15, 2012)

I think my dealer has fired me too  My ex-client is making rumbling noises about contracts and NDAs and stuff. And today a small kid randomly kicked me hard in the back of the legs for no discernible reason. I already had it on its back making gurgling noises when its father charged up to me. The rest is a blur because I've successfully blocked the subsequent events out ever since.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

haha child beater shame on u. too b fair half parents r useless and dont no how raise kids with manners and to b resectful. half it down to parents being to soft to disapline kids. my kids r spoilt but r good kids and respectful and bright for ages.
slow here today. we all hung over? got lamb in oven few js after then a early one for me.
any bud porn tonight chaps?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

do buds darken wen seeding chaps. my hairs have changed on plant very rapid from white to yellow amber only 3 wk flower. smells nice tho


----------



## Griffta (Jan 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I think my dealer has fired me too


You mean the ungrateful little cunthorse wont answer his phone at 9pm on a sunday night, or has he gone off the radar?

The girls are going well cheers mad dog, they're 4 & 1/2 weeks thru flowering so a little way to go yet.
Me & the bird want to get a little dog & I might have to take everything down & pack it all away after this grow for a house visit by the dog shelter peeps. Obviously it'll be well worth it when we've got a fucking ace dog but still a right pain in the arse.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

good good. getting frosty? if u get chance through up a pic some time.
good move with the dog, i wood b lost with out my dog. cost enough on vets bills but well worth it. my dog is like my 2nd shadow


----------



## Griffta (Jan 15, 2012)

yeah they getting a nice frost-on. I've got 3 girls & they're completely different sizes, the big kush is about 1cm off my LED! It seems to have stopped growing in height tho so cant be arsed to try & tie it down.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

cm? ent that bleaching the bud? is the bud closet to light still growing as in getting fatter still? is it simular size to the other buds?
wot lens ya light using? 3 watters each led? 
wot weight u think u will b getting? and wot strain? cheese again?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

Just finished the last of the sherlock series thing. That was a bit of a headfuck.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 15, 2012)

Lights just came on & had a quick look & yeah there is a bit of a problem, the highest fan leaves are quite burnt. But its too tall with not enough space to try & bend it over. The bud/cols is similar size to the others so hopefully its not too effected.
Its 140w light, 3watters all the way. 2 cataract kush & one confidential cheese and I was hoping for 4 oz again (off one less plant this time!)
Think its gonna be a 2 plant scrog nxt grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2012)

Fucks sake, got to the shop like 2 minutes after they stopped selling alcohol. Rubbbish!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 15, 2012)

i wud b bout foot off if was u but if growing ok then sod it.
i got 3 n half oz 2 plants led and had gud few problems was a long way from being wot i hoped in yeild. smoke is dam good if do say so myself. had another two plants but i fried them figuring light distance was a harsh lession to learn.
never got into sherlock myself, the actor looks so odd i cant keep straight face looking at him so lasted 5mins


----------



## samld1984 (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Lights just came on & had a quick look & yeah there is a bit of a problem, the highest fan leaves are quite burnt. But its too tall with not enough space to try & bend it over. The bud/cols is similar size to the others so hopefully its not too effected.
> Its 140w light, 3watters all the way. 2 cataract kush & one confidential cheese and I was hoping for 4 oz again (off one less plant this time!)
> Think its gonna be a 2 plant scrog nxt grow.


hi griffta,
you got your light from plantphotonics/richard right? u don't have a phone number for him by any chance do you?
been trying to contact him for a week now with no joy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wots up bitches ttt your parcel will b wrapped up by tues wenes latest pal so u should have it thurs friday if my calculations are right with 1st class stamp !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

morning whiney ass mofos
ROBBIE 9 days stil aint showen up brutha? gues il have to take it as a loss.

so how is eveyone?
started my grow lost night got the mylar up and on the floow 2 post a 35 litre and a 11 litre tocompare the starighns got em under a 250 hps witha 600 bulb in ther looked kinda orange? but i guess thats just coz it aint been used for a while and was switched on
SO 8 week veg here we come gunna be beasts bruva's


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i wud b bout foot off if was u but if growing ok then sod it.
> i got 3 n half oz 2 plants led and had gud few problems was a long way from being wot i hoped in yeild. smoke is dam good if do say so myself. had another two plants but i fried them figuring light distance was a harsh lession to learn.
> never got into sherlock myself, the actor looks so odd i cant keep straight face looking at him so lasted 5mins


youd have got 3x more with hps brutha not worth the saving in electric for the loss in yeild wta whattage is ur light? any less that 300 watt led is NO GOOD

WHOS GOT SUM SMOKE FOR ME THEN :cheek:


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

samld1984 said:


> hi griffta,
> you got your light from plantphotonics/richard right? u don't have a phone number for him by any chance do you?
> been trying to contact him for a week now with no joy.


I haven't mate. He used to take a while answering emails so he's prob busy making lights lol. Sorry I can't be mOre help


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

dont u just hate getting blocked from sites when ur fuking around i maye have to load my proxy up and do sum spammin here is sum spam scripts for u to pmsl at http://pastebin.com/u/wprg

i judt gpt 4x af they say on the packet dual couler led's u think be any good as sidel lights or not worth the bother?

oh yeh wprg stands for--white power release group


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

no doubting it dude but i ent into hps. fire hazard plus in a family man i need stealth and no heat sig.
to be fair 2 oz is wot was aiming for. my next grow i will aim 2 n half 3 oz per plant and so on till i master led growing. am a quick learner
it 357 watts the mag plus led. it has a kick to it trust me. and the thc on my buds r amazing man. no lieing here but under led on same strain as i did with hps they looked different plants and the led tastes so much nicer.
i wood rather do ten small grows and not get caught with led then hps. plus my light will last 12 year and parts changable. no need new light and ballasts etc etc.
wont go back hps now man no way


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no doubting it dude but i ent into hps. fire hazard plus in a family man i need stealth and no heat sig.
> to be fair 2 oz is wot was aiming for. my next grow i will aim 2 n half 3 oz per plant and so on till i master led growing. am a quick learner
> it 357 watts the mag plus led. it has a kick to it trust me. and the thc on my buds r amazing man. no lieing here but under led on same strain as i did with hps they looked different plants and the led tastes so much nicer.
> i wood rather do ten small grows and not get caught with led then hps. plus my light will last 12 year and parts changable. no need new light and ballasts etc etc.
> wont go back hps now man no way


im a family mad too dude and 1x 60 wat dont make no heat signature its just the 1000+ plus doo
u need to cover the top of ur grow room in grow tent panels thats what i don in the attick packes as much fibre glass as i could under it and stretched and nailed it donw over the room  cushty chaver


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2012)

ukrg whats the difference with a i3 2330 and a i3 370?


----------



## samld1984 (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I haven't mate. He used to take a while answering emails so he's prob busy making lights lol. Sorry I can't be mOre help


no worries mate, thanks for the reply.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I haven't mate. He used to take a while answering emails so he's prob busy making lights lol. Sorry I can't be mOre help


wen i was researched that guy 6 month plus back it said he was opening a warehouse to keep up with demand. wood thought b easy find him???


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ukrg whats the difference with a i3 2330 and a i3 370?


get the i3 370 faster clockspeed bigger cache or try for a i5 as i3 anr triple core i5 are quad


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

also by summer time when u hps growers r complaining heat issues i will be ok with grow sat at 26 constant. within 3 more grows i will hopefilly b getting a g per wat so 357 gs my light can handle quite comfortable like. also my last grow my soil and light distance slowed down my plants and had no perlight or airpots which r a must with led. also cos soil was rich i only gave them nutes couple times and never phd. i winged it really. had some good mates try my bud and they lapped it up. all compliments and was a 10 a g so wasnt mates rates and went in 12 hours. so think grifta could easy get 4-5 oz off 3 plants maybe more if right conditions
led the future.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mdb fighting heat in the summer is pish with hps brutha just buy decent air cooled hoods and a decent extactor jobs a gooden ive not run no less than 1800watt for a few years know and not had much trouble with heat as i use extrators bigger than i need !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

that wot i mean the hooded hps r pricey man. if paying that kinda price i may as well go led for couple ton extra. i no hps grows bigger yeild but i do gen think the taste on led pisses on hps and from a great height. also i ent a mass producer off bud. just 3 4 plants no more at any time. and all tem extra fans n plugs for aircooled hoods and bigg extraction all to much hassle. i have 3 plugs used in my grow light, desktop fan and fan and filter. oh and heater at nights and thats it. its easy plug in and go for me and i can pack up set up away in 5 mins flat and move with no hassles. guess end day all growers like different things and have there different ways. wen i get back froms hols in march i will do a new grow using led and i will send few u chaps a sample so u can see wot i mean on the thc and taste. goota try to believe i guess which is fair enough really. 
my grow last summer using a 150 hps with two fans and extractor and windows open sat at30 plus all summer. wasnt good at all. i didnt have funds to up all fans and light to keep cool. the prob with leds i found is the cooling fans r loud as feck dude. im hoping they make a led with silent fans soon so i can have a veg room in garage and another section in there seperate to breed some crazy strains. me and mate r thinking off trying build a few r selfs to use and few to sell. hes into building and electrician


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

i have a wolf skinning up box. its a big fucker with loads cool sections to roll stash etc. its also got a big wire screen in it to grind weed into and it catchs the crystals underneath. i hjave the bottom tray full pure thc and am bout treat self to a small joint. this stuff is evil. tastes different to weed but my god u dont need alot off it. its my reward for going for run and doing weights this morning. prob should done little on punch bags to before smoking this beasty but heyho always tommorow


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that wot i mean the hooded hps r pricey man. if paying that kinda price i may as well go led for couple ton extra. i no hps grows bigger yeild but i do gen think the taste on led pisses on hps and from a great height. also i ent a mass producer off bud. just 3 4 plants no more at any time. and all tem extra fans n plugs for aircooled hoods and bigg extraction all to much hassle. i have 3 plugs used in my grow light, desktop fan and fan and filter. oh and heater at nights and thats it. its easy plug in and go for me and i can pack up set up away in 5 mins flat and move with no hassles. guess end day all growers like different things and have there different ways. wen i get back froms hols in march i will do a new grow using led and i will send few u chaps a sample so u can see wot i mean on the thc and taste. goota try to believe i guess which is fair enough really.
> my grow last summer using a 150 hps with two fans and extractor and windows open sat at30 plus all summer. wasnt good at all. i didnt have funds to up all fans and light to keep cool. the prob with leds i found is the cooling fans r loud as feck dude. im hoping they make a led with silent fans soon so i can have a veg room in garage and another section in there seperate to breed some crazy strains. me and mate r thinking off trying build a few r selfs to use and few to sell. hes into building and electrician


i nomally use a 600 in a sealed room one 4 inch rvk extractor in the ceiling going to the attick temp NEVER goes above 27 im veggin with the 250 hps atm and gunna flwoer with the 600 AND 250 on 2 plnats shuold be awsome!


hey anyone else had the freebies from attiuse they shorted me 2 seeds and ther takeing a hella long time to germinate?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ukrg whats the difference with a i3 2330 and a i3 370?


look for amd better specs cheaper price

for instance i got aphenom 2 black edition 3.2ghz cost me 150
a i7(wich is quad) 2.9 ghz ur looking at about 899 yes thats pouns NOT rupees

madness

nowdayas u need quad core minimum so maybe throw a extra 70-100 in and get summet wwhats gunna look after you
OR get a macbook air
once u go mak u never go bak............................paranlty


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

What's this nonsense about heat issues?  I broke my thermometer after about a week of growing, never bothered to replace it. If i were to say i don't have high temps, that's purely because i don't know what they are, but my plants ahve always done just great regardless so why worry i figured  Same story goes for humidity, folk getting all oh my oh my oh my my humidity is 21% is this ok blah blah  sod! that!

Top man cheddar!  

Anyone want to buy £70 of things from me? I have a nandos flower pot that might tempt you  I rather racked up a large shopping cart on this seafood website, the temptation is too much, even chucked a few kilo's of frogs legs in there 

Needing quad core minimum is utter and total bollocks UKRG, while i have a quad in one of my computers, all my other computers are old 2ghz dual core core2duo's and even an e2180 which is cellery i think, and they do everything just perfect including games such as L4D2 etc


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers for fighting the LED corner for us mad dog! There's loads of knowledgable growers in this thread so I'd never try to say what's best but my LED defo suits me & my Percy grow.
I GOTTA get me some airpots tho!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Cheers for fighting the LED corner for us mad dog! There's loads of knowledgable growers in this thread so I'd never try to say what's best but my LED defo suits me & my Percy grow.
> I GOTTA get me some airpots tho!


bored really haha and na i wudnt need to give most these chaps any advice as they have 100 times more the knowledge on growing then i do. but saying that i no wot i like and am more then happy with wot i have and how i do it. 
any biobizz user here? u ph ya water and feeds? i did other day 1st time and was amazed by how low a ph it puts ya feeds. only have ph down to so think i will need get ph up asap


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ph wot is that lmfbo!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ph wot is that lmfbo!!


u not bother with all that then chedz? u in soil too?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 16, 2012)

Na mate cocco all the way piece a piss no ph ppn ec cf woootttt !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Needing quad core minimum is utter and total bollocks UKRG, while i have a quad in one of my computers, all my other computers are old 2ghz dual core core2duo's and even an e2180 which is cellery i think, and they do everything just perfect including games such as L4D2 etc


you havent got a stock gpu in ther tho
u must have a pcie graphics card other than that thers no way on earth a stock pc has enough onboard gpu power to play left for dead


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/analysis.aspx?name=Left-4-Dead-2&id=10919&session=244a904f-c332-4be6-8f28-e469a836f562

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx

and ;eft for dead only needs dual core with 1gb ram anyways lol pittyful


u couldnt run cod 3 tho 

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/analysis.aspx?name=Call-of-Duty:-Modern-Warfare-3&id=11232&session=2ea54b25-6c66-4320-afc8-7c42c03052f9


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought we were talking about a processor :/ And i have a 4850 that i pop into the machine when taking it around with me, other than that it's just crappy GMA950 onboard. The graphics card used has nothing to do with requiring a quad core processor. There is absolutely no need.

And yes, those are the minimum requirements, i play at 1920x1200 with full settings. I haven't bothered trying any newer games because they're all pretty shit although it plays supreme commander 2 just fine which is a fairly cpu intensive game.

The entire point though is that sambo enquired about the difference between cpu's, not graphics cards, and your statement of quad core being a minimum requirement these days, it's a load of rubbish, absolute rubbish, unless you need quad core for a very specific purpose.

And the reason the phenom 2 is so much cheaper is that the i7 kicks the nuts off the amd lineup. Phenom 2 was designed to compete with ore2quad, not the i7's.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I thought we were talking about a processor :/ And i have a 4850 that i pop into the machine when taking it around with me, other than that it's just crappy GMA950 onboard. The graphics card used has nothing to do with requiring a quad core processor. There is absolutely no need.
> 
> And yes, those are the minimum requirements, i play at 1920x1200 with full settings. I haven't bothered trying any newer games because they're all pretty shit although it plays supreme commander 2 just fine
> 
> The entire point though is that sambo enquired about the difference between cpu's, not graphics cards, and your statement of quad core being a minimum requirement these days, it's a load of rubbish, absolute rubbish, unless you need quad core for a very specific purpose.


actually 8 core is going to be the new thing and one of them cpus he mentioned is a triple core and im not sure if its the one wats a quad what they lock the 4th core wchish is inllockable

windows 8 architecture it base on 4core minimum up to 8 core
but not many programmes are 8 core enabled
the black editioon cpus are best coz u can over clock them i even got a liquid colling system dont use it!lol

the end of the day its all about what u need to use it for


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

Irrelevant.. We're talking about a "minimum" and quad core is utter overkill no matter how optimized the software is. You are fully aware right that these are all just manners of getting people to buy new products right? Something being the "new" thing has nothing to do with whether it is required.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Irrelevant.. We're talking about a "minimum" and quad core is utter overkill no matter how optimized the software is. You are fully aware right that these are all just manners of getting people to buy new products right? Something being the "new" thing has nothing to do with whether it is required.



yes but ttt i do a lot of encoding and rendering which uses the full four cores and sumtimes i even have to overclock my cpu to 4ghz!
the most demanding thing u can do is encoing a movie i mean properly not like amateurs with dvd fab!lol

i can encode a dvd from avi to dvd with menus in 6 minutes bet ur piddly little dual core takes ages LOL

but if you happy with what uve got go with it im just lookingg at the 6 core cpus and going up to 16gb 32gb is just far to expensive


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yes but ttt i do a lot of encoding and rendering which uses the full four cores and sumtimes i even have to overclock my cpu to 4ghz!
> the most demanding thing u can do is encoing a movie i mean properly not like amateurs with dvd fab!lol
> 
> i can encode a dvd from avi to dvd with menus in 6 minutes bet ur piddly little dual core takes ages LOL
> ...


So basially your comment about quad being a minimum is based on nothing but your own personal requirements. When you state something as a minimum requirement this is generally meant an average minimum requirement, not an individuals specific high requirement. For the normal user, quad core is pointless.



> nowdayas u need quad core minimum


So i'll say it againn, this statement is false.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

haha ttt and ukrg at it again i see. if you lot keep waffling cores a cpus???? im gunna have start a football debate to balance things? u in don? good result other day eh? 
u been warned chaps haahaahaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whooooaaaa there lads, calm down... This is gettin to be a bit of a habit with you two!!! Lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a thing about people being told they have to buy something that they have absolutely no requirement to buy


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So basially your comment about quad being a minimum is based on nothing but your own personal requirements. When you state something as a minimum requirement this is generally meant an average minimum requirement, not an individuals specific high requirement. For the normal user, quad core is pointless.
> 
> So i'll say it againn, this statement is false.



no not at all its NOT based on my personnal requirements
most new games NEED quad most graphics apps NEED quad dual core are for n00bs cellys LMAO id throw in the bin tbh

so if ur a gamer whichc everyone know is better on a pc the cpu very much so come into it as i said most of the newest games and grphics software need quad minimum my pals got a product he need 6 core and 32gb of ram to even run it so like i said its not my personal nothing

Having said that,
a Quad Core is a smarter buy. The old paradigm of trying to scale performance by scaling CPU clock speed is dead. Applications are now depending on multi-threading, and not increased CPU clock speeds, to get more performance out of the hardware. A quad-core will give you a lot more headroom to multitask and run multi-threaded applications than a highly clocked dual-core CPU.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

ttt on a misssion off truth and no gimmics. u woodnt do well in an advertisement company or banking. " na no need buy this shite its all bollocks but looks pretty" or " no sir the insurance being sold with this loan isnt needed at all and is just a big scam and wen u do need to use the insurance the booklet sent to b filed in is to much hassle and made to pput people off persueing matters". haha p45 is in the post


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

battlefield 3
Minimum requirements.
Processor: Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Althon X2 2.7 GHz



There is no requirement. Quad core can make things run better, but there is no requirement, it'll still run just fine without.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

ok agreed on the games thing ther are no games actually optimized for quad core yet its that new!
im a mans man i admit wen i slip on summet but u can be a annoyin fucker sumtimes lmao 

There is no requirement. Quad core can make things run better, but there is no requirement, it'll still run just fine without.[/QUOTE]

so ur pc wouldnt be able to play battle field then coz uve only got a 2ghz cpu?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

Why dont you 2 meet up an have a geek vs geek mud wrestle or somethin an film it. would be a lot more entertainin for us lot!!! lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope you 2 are making a killing as programmers - massive waste of geek knowledge if your not


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Why dont you 2 meet up an have a geek vs geek mud wrestle or somethin an film it. would be a lot more entertainin for us lot!!! lol


hear theres high demand for that in japan. geek erotica haahaa


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

na im no programmer im a compuer engineer and i fukin hate soldering!
programming i aint got a clue i just know im a full time pirate and im running 8gb with quad 3.2ghz and that makesme able to do a dvd from a downloaded in aprox 5 mins AND im 3d enabled so i plug into the hdmi and i can go 3d how cool is that!
but tttt is correct my statement wasent well thought out and il let him win this one and to think i had a netbook for you too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha  S'all good, i'm just funny about inacuracies, you'll see me arguing all over the forum about this or that  

Bargain, southern fried chicken wrap, reduced from £2.65 to 65p! 

I could quite possbily make money as a computer busybody, but istead i opted to piss away my education and become a fish monger  I decided "fuck university" very early on, the social aspect could have been cool but other than that no regrets, if i'd gone off and become a lawyer as was initially the plan, then hey, i wouldn't get to grow cannabis without potentially jepodizing an entire career  Nope, i'll cook up some grub in the kitchn, earn pittence and try and enjoy life. A mercades does not justify the level of stress required to earn enough to buy insure and maintain it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha  S'all good, i'm just funny about inacuracies, you'll see me arguing all over the forum about this or that
> 
> Bargain, southern fried chicken wrap, reduced from £2.65 to 65p!
> 
> I could quite possbily make money as a computer busybody, but istead i opted to piss away my education and become a fish monger  I decided "fuck university" very early on, the social aspect could have been cool but other than that no regrets, if i'd gone off and become a lawyer as was initially the plan, then hey, i wouldn't get to grow cannabis without potentially jepodizing an entire career  Nope, i'll cook up some grub in the kitchn, earn pittence and try and enjoy life. A mercades does not justify the level of stress required to earn enough to buy insure and maintain it


you really have no tv in your house?
thats mental what do you do? listen to radio 5 live?

tbh i got a 50 but hardley watch it only for ufc ect i pay 3o per month vir virgin tv i dont use but the kids gotta hve certain cartoons and ofc ther on premium channels and she dont pay interest most the time anyways,,,,,,,,cant believe shes preggz again wtf wow


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2012)

i3 370,6gb ram and 750gb hdd, 15.6'' hd led lcd £389 hopefully i wont be dropping this 1 anytime soon fucking had enough with spending out on computers.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a 42" that is used for my main moputer, and a 32" that is used for the computer in my bedroom, when i say i don't have tv i mean i refuse to plug aerials in and become a zombie, i'll download and watch something because i want to watch it, not just leave a tv on in the background making noise and broadcasting bollocks  I have a fancy 24" h-ips tft but it just wasn't big enough 

Sounds like a good buy sambo, these days a "high end" netbook will set you back almost that much and it's still just a shitty netbook in comparisson. Only reason i want a netbook over a laptop is that a laptop can get mighty expensive if you're buying based on battery life, there are some sub-£300 netbooks to be had which offer upto 10 hours 

Haha, say good by to any spare income you thought you'd managed to tuck away  I can't udnerstand the idea of paying £30 a month for some tv, everytime i'm somewhere and i get given the sky remote, i swear it's just 75 channels of crap, 75 channels of shopping and 75 channels of old repeating tv shows


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

> Possible causes include, but are not limited to, the following pathologies: nerve entrapment, Multiple Sclerosis, strokes,migraines, Spinal Stenosis, diabetes, Raynaud's syndrome, arthritis and ulnar nerve dysfunction
> 
> ​




Oh dear, like hell i plan to see a doctor though. Diabetes is my number 1 hunch. ​


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh dear, like hell i plan to see a doctor though. Diabetes is my number 1 hunch. ​


huh?????????????


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2012)

whats the difference between a netbook and a laptop?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

i dont no wot is the difference between a netbook and a laptop?
this best b a good punch line after that build up haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

Burning sensation in thumbtips. It's intermittent but it's been around a while now, it's like someone is shoving a red hot needle straight into the tip of your thumb down to the bone, chewing on it is the best form of relief i have for it. still hurts like hell though.

From google: A small laptop computer that is smaller than a notebook, designed primarily for accessing Internet-based applications


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

netbook dont have dvd/cd drives laptops do,netbooks tend to have 10.1 inch screen obv laptops dont
the lower end nettys run on windows ce i do belive wich is pants if ur gunna get one get a good one i have 2 a acer and a eepc, the acer has 320gb and 4gb ram and the eeeeps has 250gb and 2gb
they all run on intel atom cpu's
so if ur gunna get one go decent with propper upgradable parts i. sata hddd ddr2/3 ram as the cheepy ones dont and are shit

*net·book*


Noun:
A small laptop computer that is smaller than a notebook, designed primarily for accessing Internet-based applications.


dint see ures ther ttt lol mine looks better tho


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 16, 2012)

and you lot wonder why i have been away ... read the last few pagers and you will see !! WTF you lot of retards on about ! lmao !


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

can anyone (UKRG?) find somewhere to download this?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1342875/


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

ukrg is there anyway u no off i can get 3 tunes on my ipod touch? without being technical or using computer waffle. i wanna do it straight off i pod not on computer as my laptop having real issues


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> can anyone (UKRG?) find somewhere to download this?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1342875/



http://bigdonald.org/the-green-rush/r61x2a


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Netbooks are crap (hence cheap as chips). They invariably can't do anything more than surf the web due to lack of hardware, no cd/dvd drive,very little hard drive space (usually just enough for windows to run with some left over for a few photos and music) and they don't usually run a full windows installation rather a chopped down purpose designed version or even basic Linux or Ubuntu. They mostly run Linux as basic is a shed load smaller than windows,cheaper and it's pretty near impossible to get a virus.
> If you want to do anything more than surf get a notebook which is basically a loptop with a slimmer form and smaller screen (10 inch as apposed to a 14/16 inch full size laptop).


i beg to differ i run windows 7 pro on mine not a problem but most do come with sum nerdy version of linux specialy the acers the old nettys are shit but they are betting better and soon will have the processing power of a laptop


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats the difference between a netbook and a laptop?


Fuckin hell even he's at it na!  lol.....are you on a netbook in your avi mate lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/7390A3998ACA25C1

Not a download but you can watch it as you would youtube videos. cheers for that, odn't think i've seen this one 

sat on a bottle of beer, i'd have to say he's scoffing a bacon buttie


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/0057BE37FF0232AE#

pmsl i can download the stream if you want then u can grab it from me 

good mind ttt


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ukrg is there anyway u no off i can get 3 tunes on my ipod touch? without being technical or using computer waffle. i wanna do it straight off i pod not on computer as my laptop having real issues


jailbreak it mate

gp to safari and go to www.jailbreakme.com

clik the slider at the bottotm woulla instant jailbreak! free apps forever
never update with itunes

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2344763/3herosoft+iPod+to+Computer+Transfer+3.7.4.1216+serial.html

if u dont wanna do that use that up ther no need for itunes anymore


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

View attachment 2001079

UKRG is manning the phones 24/7  I always get amused by that pic  what do you use to download videos UKRG? I tend to just use realplayer as it just pops a box up above the video you're watching that is one click and you're away.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> jailbreak it mate
> 
> gp to safari and go to www.jailbreakme.com
> 
> ...


and i can do all that straight from the ipod? good man i will get the mrs to do it for me all to fiddly for me i just like push the play button haha. i wont wipe memory doing any that will i


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

cheers ttt thats my coffee laughed over my computer and dog. near got the step kid in the face too. haha coffee out the nose aint the look i was going for. that was unexpected


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and i can do all that straight from the ipod? good man i will get the mrs to do it for me all to fiddly for me i just like push the play button haha. i wont wipe memory doing any that will i


nope wont delete anything but i alwsy recomend making a backup with itunes when u have done it you will have a cydia logo thats when u know its rite

and what software is it on settings/general/about then look for version before u do anything


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://bigdonald.org/the-green-rush/r61x2a


Cheers for that but unfortunately link leads to a dead end


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

Boys,anybody clone with Jiffy plugs? And if so how long till you see roots protruding,usually? TTT what do you put your clones in?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> UKRG is manning the phones 24/7  I always get amused by that pic  what do you use to download videos UKRG? I tend to just use realplayer as it just pops a box up above the video you're watching that is one click and you're away.


idm is good i install then donwload hwat i want then uninstall the thing does me head in trying to download everything it sees


and yeh i cant really do much apart fom sit here and get high fuk if im veggin in front of the t ele


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.putlocker.com/file/7390A3998ACA25C1
> 
> Not a download but you can watch it as you would youtube videos. cheers for that, odn't think i've seen this one


Cheers mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

You're doing better than me then  although i've someone coming over about 9 so we're gonna pop to his cousin for some weed and then divert past mcdonalds on the way back home


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> http://www.putlocker.com/file/0057BE37FF0232AE#
> 
> pmsl i can download the stream if you want then u can grab it from me
> 
> good mind ttt


Erm... is that a hassle? Its prob just easier for me to bookmark that link above & watch it that way after I've finished The union http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1039647/
I'm a bit too up to date with my yankee tv series' so started looking for things to download. I got some documentary on Jack Herer too but not sure how good that looks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

In one end and out the other in under 55 minutes. That boys and girls is why it cost 65p 

I have seen this one afterall but i fancy watching again. I think i've watched most all and any weed related films and documentaries out there. The Jack Herer one i watched was not too bad althouhg it was largely revolving around why he was persecuted by the authorities etc.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think i've watched most all and any weed related films and documentaries out there. The Jack Herer one i watched was not too bad althouhg it was largely revolving around why he was persecuted by the authorities etc.


Can you recommend any good ones? Or are they all lost from the memory in a haze of exo smoke?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

I tend to just google cannabis fils and then read various threads made on various forums, you'll see the same things oming up over and over, such as the Union, but every now and again you'll come aross a name you don't recognise


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

oh yeh tt my man rang me tonite he said that wasent cali hes sorry the next clones are kali this one was jack  how boriing

i mite get 1 clone of thim tho therl be ready in 3 weeks so coz im doing a 8 week veg i may just throw one in the for 5 weeks? then flower em under both lights


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Can you recommend any good ones? Or are they all lost from the memory in a haze of exo smoke?


thers no really good NEW ones apart from the ones wer ther shoing of ther this n that its a shame but thats how it isnowadays shows and morons

i myslef am a soldier mate no masks for me in a vid il show who the fuck i am whos scared of the big bad jail...not me gets me away from naggingwife be sweeeeet


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing boring about it  Jack Herer get's it's fair mentions, and as i said, had me grinning like a twat.

I don't understand how hard it would be for a bunch of UK folk to get off their arse, grab a dslr and make an uptodate amateur documentary about the indoor growing scene in england, that is to say not one produced by the BBC  Simply get a mate with a camera and tripod to film you while you show your garden, your techniques, talk about how you bypass the law and all that lot, fromm the tiny closet grows to the garden shed monters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

What do you put your clones in Tip Top?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

water  I just use 1" rockwool cubes or a pot of soil/coco, then just transplant to hydro once established. If rockwool i use either a bubbler with a pint glass over the top, or a heated prop, and if soil, just a pot of soil with a pint glass over the top and push a hole in the sopil to break the seal so air can get in and out.

I want to get another 7 years of growing under my belt before i tell my parents about it, i am looking forward to seeing their aces when i tell them i've been a pot farmer for over a decade, their lovely little boy, a cirminal, oh nose!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What do you put your clones in Tip Top?


the last i got wer in jiffy cubes they ready i think wen the cubes full size and u can see the roots anything upto 3 weeks


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> water  I just use 1" rockwool cubes or a pot of soil/coco, then just transplant to hydro once established. If rockwool i use either a bubbler with a pint glass over the top, or a heated prop, and if soil, just a pot of soil with a pint glass over the top and push a hole in the sopil to break the seal so air can get in and out.
> 
> I want to get another 7 years of growing under my belt before i tell my parents about it, i am looking forward to seeing their aces when i tell them i've been a pot farmer for over a decade, their lovely little boy, a cirminal, oh nose!


what would sopil be then?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Cheers for that but unfortunately link leads to a dead end


here u go mate this is wer u shoudl go https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/499298-grow-videos.html#post6856660

lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

So just clone em, bang em in moist jiffy plugs, leave em in a prop (I don't have a heated one) until you see roots?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

Might want to read back over your posts before criticising someone elses typo


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Might want to read back over your posts before criticising someone elses typo


#
irony i know thats why i said it

hey yorkshire man put em in prop box and put em on top of your boiler in the airing cupboard


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I tend to just google cannabis fils and then read various threads made on various forums


Yeah cant be fucked with that, but I'd listen to you lot if you said something was good. TO be fair I think I'll have had my fill of shit movies/docs about weed after the 2/3 Ive got lined up.
And to UKRG - I dont share your positive outlook when it comes to spending time at her majesty's pleasure.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 16, 2012)

I reckon we shuld rally a few thousand, get ourselves shipped off and have ourselves a volleyball tournament. That or we do it by the tens of thousands and they ship us to our own island where we promptly revolt and make it ours


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah cant be fucked with that, but I'd listen to you lot if you said something was good. TO be fair I think I'll have had my fill of shit movies/docs about weed after the 2/3 Ive got lined up.
> And to UKRG - I dont share your positive outlook when it comes to spending time at her majesty's pleasure.


lcd tv with dvd player built on u can rent dvds if u want,curtains.ur own duvet,porpper cups and plates,key for your cell say in bed as long as you want as many drugs as you wanna take of people aww cummon mate its cushty and agai best of all NO FUKIN NAGGING WIFE!

free gym free educution if your a tard and the list goesone i mean the scran aint that bad neither 

im skining this berries up its sat here stinking me out lol love it

my anke fukin stnks im sat here its veen over powering the weed yukk with 4 payer bandages and allsorts


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lcd tv with dvd player built on u can rent dvds if u want,curtains.ur own duvet,porpper cups and plates,key for your cell say in bed as long as you want as many drugs as you wanna take of people aww cummon mate its cushty and agai best of all NO FUKIN NAGGING WIFE!
> 
> free gym free educution if your a tard and the list goesone i mean the scran aint that bad neither
> 
> im skining this berries up its sat here stinking me out lol love it


My mate just gone back in today plugged up with a selection like a coffee shop lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> #
> irony i know thats why i said it
> 
> hey yorkshire man put em in prop box and put em on top of your boiler in the airing cupboard


This may sound retarded and no I'm not a noob,but in fucking darkness!?


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This may sound retarded and no I'm not a noob,but in fucking darkness!?



I think he thinks their seeds not clones


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I think he thinks their seeds not clones


just put a little strip light on the top of the prop box 6400k i had one like about a foot long or buy a heatmat from any petstore


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

I use the jiffy coco pellets, i soak them in a half strenght rhiztonic mix with a little calmag, then bang them in the prop, quickist so far is 6days till root, 
if you use the peat jiffys no need for the calmag, but id put somethin in for the roots if you got it yorky.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

I use the old root riots for my seeds, there mint!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I use the old root riots for my seeds, there mint!


ii had lots of old roots in my coco from last grow seeds will be orite innit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ii had lots of old roots in my coco from last grow seeds will be orite innit?


If you've started to use the coco all ready then it's tough shit I suppose but you should rake all the old roots out before you re-use your coco,so the old roots don't rot causing problems with the new plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

But with the price of coco why re-use it? I posted yesterday the stuff I got from E-bay, 196 litres £17.50.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ii had lots of old roots in my coco from last grow seeds will be orite innit?


You got any cannazym??? use that at double strength an you can reuse the coco upto 3 times mate, if you dont get rid of the roots they will rot an corse you grief mate, an if you havent flushed the coco well, your gunna burn the fuck outta them seeds mate


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> just put a little strip light on the top of the prop box 6400k i had one like about a foot long or buy a heatmat from any petstore


Yeah that would work


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But with the price of coco why re-use it? I posted yesterday the stuff I got from E-bay, 196 litres £17.50.


No offence mate but id never use that cheapo shit, you have to rinse the stuff before you use, there no micro life so more prone to mold its not buffed well so ph can swing like fuck, an some contain nasty creepy crawls, an you need to pre-load with a bit of nutes.

I use the canna coco pro tenner for a 50L bag, everythings done for ya, the stuff is shit hot, you dont even have water when you use 1st time cos it comes pre soaked!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh forgot to say if your re-usin coco its best to use for your final pots cos can be a little hot for the young uns!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

yeh i use canna coco 50 litre about 15 qwid or sum shit canna all the way for me

wen i say roots i mean the tiniest strands not whole root balls or anything i was told that would be fine to use coco again


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oh forgot to say if your re-usin coco its best to use for your final pots cos can be a little hot for the young uns!


yeh i made about 1/2 inch whole and put it in tap down and then lightley covered it with soil got the 250 about 4-5 foot above ther are already in the pots ther gunna stay in so heres another one started
fuk my leg stinks foystey


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i use canna coco 50 litre about 15 qwid or sum shit canna all the way for me
> 
> wen i say roots i mean the tiniest strands not whole root balls or anything i was told that would be fine to use coco again


you dont want no old roots att all mate, you want to siv out any big uns, then rinse with the cannaz, leave to dry out do again if needed then just give it a rinse with like quarter strenght a&b an your good to go, an if you flushed the coco with plain water before you cropped you probs fucked up your buffers so ph will be fucked, an you probs killed all your micro life you built up.

heres a little guide for canna coco mate stick with this an you cant go wrong!!

Canna Notes:

Rhizotonic: - Develops roots and can be used as foliar spray after transplanting or to reduce stress. Use the Rhizotonic at the high end of the spectrum (10ml-15ml per gallon) during the early stages of veg. Once the root system is big and established and you are in your final size container, then you can drop the dose down a bit, and once you are a week or 2 into 12/12, then u can drop it down to 2ml per gallon until about week 5 or six. For foliar feeding (until flowering starts), mix the Rhizotonic at 2ml per gallon. Spray it right when the lights come on, while the room and plant temps are still low, and so the leaves have time to dry before dark. Use it 3x per week, or every other day.

Cannaboost: - Kind of useless, but good as foliar spray. Use it at the low rate, 8 ml/gal applied every other day. It has little EC and will not affect the plant to much. Also, only adjust the pH if it is way out of bounds but if between 5.2 and 7.9 don't worry about it. Apply from the point of photoperiod change (12/12) to about 1 week prior to harvest if possible.

Cannazym: - Stimulates bio life - rinse coco with double dose cannazym after harvesting to use the coco up to 3 times. let it soak for a day, then replant. it decomposes old roots and stuff, then turns it into nutrients

PK 13/14: - Tends to be best used in a 7 - 10 day window starting about the time you see first flower formation. This typically, on an 8 week flower response group, to be about 5 weeks before harvest or 2-3 weeks after flower initiation (not light change). Adding it early will not advance or benefit flower initiation, only the amount of dark the plant sees will initiation flowering. Adding too early could result in phosphate accumulation and ratio issues involving Ca and Mg. If using A/B at full strength, cut it back a little as you introduce the PK. The best way to dial in the PK takes some trial and error work. This can be anything from 3 - 10 days after switching light cycle or the natural trigger for flower is received by the plant. Remember a plant has to convert to flower in most cases which takes a little time from the moment the dark cycle increases or decreases based on the species of plant being grown. Use PK for about a 3 week window at each irrigation along with the other components. Then you can stop. You really can not use PK too long except in the final week or so, or giving it too early. You want to use it when the buds are forming and just starting to kind of wrap around the branch (right before they start linking together)

Nutrient schedule for seedlings: - 1ml a+b and 1 mil rhizo - go a bit higher with every watering till you get to the normal chart level. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Canna nutrient chart: http://www.cannagardening.com/growguide

Nutrient schedule for clones: - Start with 8ml (each A/B bottle) per gallon and if there is no sight of burn, quickly move up to 10-12 ml per gallon. PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a safe spot). Use solution within 4 days.

Nutrient Mix Order: - Cal/Mag (if using), then Rhizotonic, then A/B etc.. - let sit for a couple hours or overnight if possible. Then adjust PH to 5.2-6.2 (5.8 is a good middle) and use it. Always add anything with Calcium first. Probably no need for cal mag until flowering if using non RO (city) water. If you use any product with silica in it then it should be added to your feed water before adding other nutes or you'll get nutrient lockout/dropout in the mix.

Watering: - Never use just plain water with coco. Use the A/B with EVERY watering except during the final flush. During the flush, just use Cannazym. If you want to reuse the coco (up to 3 times), then use a double dose of Cannazym during the flush. After plant removal, soak coco in double dose cannazym once more and let it soak for 24 hours, then it's ready to re-use. Re-using canna coco is good because the micro life gets built up from the previous grow.

PH: - Stay between 5.2 and 6.2. 5.8 is a good safe spot

Magnesium deficiencies: - Show as yellowing in-between the veins on the leaf and sometimes rust spots
Calcium deficiencies: - Show as brown edges on the sides of the leaves, and eventually twist and curl up and die. Calcium is important for cell density. A steady supply will increase yields.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you dont want no old roots att all mate, you want to siv out any big uns, then rinse with the cannaz, leave to dry out do again if needed then just give it a rinse with like quarter strenght a&b an your good to go, an if you flushed the coco with plain water before you cropped you probs fucked up your buffers so ph will be fucked, an you probs killed all your micro life you built up.
> 
> heres a little guide for canna coco mate stick with this an you cant go wrong!!
> 
> ...


ffs

no i dint flush i had to get em out fast


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Boys,anybody clone with Jiffy plugs? And if so how long till you see roots protruding,usually? TTT what do you put your clones in?


7-10days m8 with the heatpad on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No offence mate but id never use that cheapo shit, you have to rinse the stuff before you use, there no micro life so more prone to mold its not buffed well so ph can swing like fuck, an some contain nasty creepy crawls, an you need to pre-load with a bit of nutes.
> 
> I use the canna coco pro tenner for a 50L bag, everythings done for ya, the stuff is shit hot, you dont even have water when you use 1st time cos it comes pre soaked!


I can't comment on the Canna (I know the one you mean though) but I've only used regular pressed bricks (can't be lugging sacks about trying to be covert) from different brands and I haven't come across one yet that has been buffered right or has microlife (which I don't need anyway as I use raw fert salts), it's usually just plain sterile coco same as the stuff I got from E-bay. I understand you get what you pay for but for the 200 litres I need I would have to spend £40-£60 (my regular grow shop sells the Canna Pro for £15 and he's the cheapest in Yorkshire on medium), rather than short of £20 delivered and just have to chuck it all in a big Flexitub of PH'd water the day before,no need to nute until the next water anyway. 
If you remember that Vodka bottle bud of Skunk,they were done with cheap bricks. Each to their own but i'm not in the habit of spending more than I need to on marketing and ease.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

Who cares what u use, they are going to grow regardless. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't comment on the Canna (I know the one you mean though) but I've only used regular pressed bricks (can't be lugging sacks about trying to be covert) from different brands and I haven't come across one yet that has been buffered right or has microlife (which I don't need anyway as I use raw fert salts), it's usually just plain sterile coco same as the stuff I got from E-bay. I understand you get what you pay for but for the 200 litres I need I would have to spend £40-£60 (my regular grow shop sells the Canna Pro for £15 and he's the cheapest in Yorkshire on medium), rather than short of £20 delivered and just have to chuck it all in a big Flexitub of PH'd water the day before,no need to nute until the next water anyway.
> If you remember that Vodka bottle bud of Skunk,they were done with cheap bricks. Each to their own but i'm not in the habit of spending more than I need to on marketing and ease.


Yeh what ever works best for you mate, i was just sayin i wouldnt thats all, but i use the canna range, so its gunna work best with the canna coco init, might try somethin different 1 day like.

An i told a lie i pay 12 quid from here, not far from my place

http://www.greenspirit-hydroponics.com/canna-coco-professional-plus


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

just checked my seed they aint looking to hot tbh they wer in prop fr about 4 days and even then the tap roots wer only few mm and put em in coco last nite 250 hps above them and just checked and the tapes stil the same?

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD HAS ANYONE GOT ANY CLONES READY NOW???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> just checked my seed they aint looking to hot tbh they wer in prop fr about 4 days and even then the tap roots wer only few mm and put em in coco last nite 250 hps above them and just checked and the tapes stil the same?
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD HAS ANYONE GOT ANY CLONES READY NOW???


Mate best way for seeds in coco ive found is, but the seed in a cup of water cover, check next day if taps out quite abit an seed has sunk put it in a root riot cube tap up about 1/4 inch in put it in prop, usaully cracked the surface in 1-2 days then once youve got some nice roots pokin out the bottom stick it in ya coco.

an yeh i said tap up!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

so in essence get a glass ov water,
fill it halfway
get a lid
grab my seeds back out the coco
just drop then in the water 
then place in the airing cupboard
then
siv all the old loose roots out me coco
coz the tap roots are only a few mm after the tissue method for 3 days id did dry outonce tho when the lid came of but wasent for long and the roots white?
so is that a plan?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> so in essence get a glass ov water,
> fill it halfway
> get a lid
> grab my seeds back out the coco
> ...


Mate if youve had it in tissue an taps out dont fuck about with it leave it in the coco an pray it spouts any fuckin will just stress it an fuck it up, just keep the coco moist but not soaked an you should be sound as long as your cocos good.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mate if youve had it in tissue an taps out dont fuck about with it leave it in the coco an pray it spouts any fuckin will just stress it an fuck it up, just keep the coco moist but not soaked an you should be sound as long as your cocos good.


yeh its canna but like i say its very small tape root and it would enable me to get the old roots out maybe? whats that stuff u meantioned?
id kill for 2 clones about now


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

am just getting worried coz the first growi did from seed in rockwool cubes wer much MUCH bigger tape roots in a shiter time the weed was shite tho the second was clones in coco so this is my first from seed coco so just kinda worried


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sum pRon Cotton Candy - Day 90 somethin 12/12 from Seed 

View attachment 2001361View attachment 2001362View attachment 2001363View attachment 2001364


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

I left my seeds in bog roll between 2 plates for 5 days. When I got them the tap roots were bigger than the root riot cubes. I just snapped all the roots in half. Turned out fine.(AK48 grow) All this bullshit. Its fucking easy and if you can't do it, don't do it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

yes but what im asking is k=can i take them bak out of the coco and put them bak into prop in a glass of water or what not


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh its canna but like i say its very small tape root and it would enable me to get the old roots out maybe? whats that stuff u meantioned?
> id kill for 2 clones about now


If your really want to mate you could put it back in the tissue to keep it moist while you sort the coco out, ant you got any fresh stuff left?? the stuff is cannazym its from canna, its breaks down dead roots mate an turns them to food for the micro life,
my mothers wont be ready for at least aweek for cuts mate, there still small check my update out tomoz you'l see um.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

just ordered this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170740516491

what a fucking dickhead the sellers away til the 23rd ffs i didnt notice it neither damn il order another one after midnight from a diffrent seller il getthese bak in tissue bak in the dar airing cupboard the little plastic tub ther in gets well condensatioany


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> just ordered this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170740516491


get some root riots mate while your at it there mint for seeds
once you used that cannaz to rinse your coco you can use the rest later on in flower durin ya grow mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2012)

root riots

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-ROOT-RIOT-ORGANIC-PROPERGATION-CUBES-CUTTINGS-SEEDS-/140654849780?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20bfaeaef4


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

yeh cant belive i ordered of that seller when hes away till the 23rd fuk me il hav the full canna line soon!lol got sum pk and canna boost cummin also
the 250 aint nrly as bright as me 600 but its got a 600 watt bulb and fuk its heavy il order summor shit later i need it at the end of the day wtf they mite just be slow starters


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

so what do i do with the coco i got like a cullinder i could put it throu to catch most the roots u think?
aww this is gunna be a apin in the fuckin arse aint it roll on dwc jeez


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

i wont bother with the cubes but il order sum pk13/14 and order some boost later incase my pal lets me down which he prolly will so yeh ima take em out put em in the tissueagain snd leave for a few days then we should se whats the score is and if attitude send me summore to replace the ones they brok!
id use ttts but it could take me time and 10 seeds to find a felmale and atm i aint got the time for all that is it worth adding peralite?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-litre-medium-perlite-bonsai-soil-compost-mixes-/170760837107?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c22397f3


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

yadda yadda yadda tallikng to myseeeel :whistles to myself singing in thain"

anyone got a spare graphics acrd 1gb? if so lemmi know il get sum1 to giv u a rimjob for it!LOL
na serious anyone got one il here responce tomoz since ur all old boring fats going to bed early


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

are you getting the madness from your gammy foot? lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

*

60 Day Wonder*

Our commercial growers have kept asking us to produce a feminized strain that will yield and finish FAST. Well that time has come, we&#8217;re proud to introduce the 60 Day Wonder! It took us a bit longer to get this one released but it was...
IN STOCK *£11.02* $16.86

60 days damn but i bet the yeild shit or summet 


and no gammy lol il cum make u like it clean mate round edged mouldy skin anall


----------



## Griffta (Jan 16, 2012)

naaaaaaaaaaasty! 
60 day wonder? isnt that basically 8-9 weeks? As in, what most strains take?
I dont like it anyway, its got a shit name.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 16, 2012)

UKRG said:


> *
> 
> 60 Day Wonder*
> 
> ...


mouldy skin anal? am i in the wrong place here or things turned for the worse???? haha
how is the foot? any better yet?
and if u look on that site they have papaya for tenner a seed cheaper and sounds nicer


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

The space a dne.is supposed to b 42 dys but more like 49


----------



## UKHG (Jan 16, 2012)

yeh looks to green for me

beside ima veg these puppies for 8 weeks  so hopefully theyl pop i just orderd ANOTHER bottle of that calyme stuff coz the one i ordered the dudes away till 23rd and i need it NOW DAMMIT! na be here day after tomorow so il leave the seed in the soil on the 18-6 sched and see how they fair if no change il re prop them and sort other shit out i think ffs for the price of 2 bottles could have bought more canna coco OR profesional
oh well if anyone needs any lemmi know lol best make sure it dont swich about in the bag theyl think it s a bomb! lol

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2595031/Drugs+Inc+-+Season+1.html


looks good^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

View attachment 2002392

pyschosis at day 43, its no 60day wonder lol

how do ya make ur pictures big again use to be a pencil icon in the corner of the pic which u clicked on???


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

took me a while to get into it but almost finished the 1st season of boardwalk empire and enjoyed it, waiting for games of thrones season 2 now and also the second half of season 2 of walking dead.......

trying to stick to a diet but the £4.20 large breakfast from weatherspoons is calling my name again lol 2 sausage,2bacon,black pudding,2eggs,3hash browns,beans,tomato and 2 toast hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds tasty


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> sounds tasty


£4.20 aswel sbill ya carnt fucking go wrong m8 comes out on a big steak plate too so its not all chucked on top of each other is a bargain! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Why no go on the Atkins diet. Eat as much meat, cheese and eggs as u want, just cut out he carbs. You lose weight big time, fast. I lost a stone in a couple of weeks. Easy as fuck


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

All u would need to miss out there is the hash browns, toast and beans


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why no go on the Atkins diet. Eat as much meat, cheese and eggs as u want, just cut out he carbs. You lose weight big time, fast. I lost a stone in a couple of weeks. Easy as fuck


ive actually done half a stone in 14days just cutting back on the usual foods atkins diet can be expensive cause all id wana eat if steak lol remember a holiday yrs ago i had a few quid n was eating fillet steak n eggs most days for breakfast fuck i never been as constapated as i was at the end of that week lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2002392
> 
> pyschosis at day 43, its no 60day wonder lol
> 
> how do ya make ur pictures big again use to be a pencil icon in the corner of the pic which u clicked on???


double click the picture once it uploaded mate before u post it and nice plant mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just double click the picture after u upload sambo m8. T'l bring up a box to select diff pic sizes


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fuck kev u must b able to type quicker lol


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello fellow growers!
My cheese has just been droped to 12/12 about a week ago on some 2700k lights and today at the top of it I've started to see little ball shape things there single all over the plant except at the top where there is a clump of about 3.
This is all new to me but I'm convinced they are male balls or could it be the beginning of buds.
Please tell your opinions as and tell me it's fine.
Many thanks!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Hello fellow growers!
> My cheese has just been droped to 12/12 about a week ago on some 2700k lights and today at the top of it I've started to see little ball shape things there single all over the plant except at the top where there is a clump of about 3.
> This is all new to me but I'm convinced they are male balls or could it be the beginning of buds.
> Please tell your opinions as and tell me it's fine.
> Many thanks!


Sounds male m8,can u throw up a pic?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^no sorry I can't do a pic, I've been growing it for nearly 4 mths now so don't want to abandon it yet.
Is it male? Have I hermied it? Is it the start of buds as before I noticed little tiny leaves coming out of them a few days ago and now this.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> ^^no sorry I can't do a pic, I've been growing it for nearly 4 mths now so don't want to abandon it yet.
> Is it male? Have I hermied it? Is it the start of buds as before I noticed little tiny leaves coming out of them a few days ago and now this.


its male, youve hermied it, its fine is that what ya wana hear? cause how the fuck can any1 diagnose your plant problems without a picture and the clearly very limited growing knowledge you have.

now im all for helping newbs but without any pics it aint gonna happen and any1 who trys to is pissing in the wind.


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Someones grumpy 

Sounds like it could just be the calyx that are looking like balls tbh. Check them and see if there is little hairs coming out of them. 

A pic would be handy but its no biggy. I had the same problem. I will try and find the links people sent me to help


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Does Sambo have a hangover. lol I get annoyed when cunts start asking which way to put the tap root in, water tempeture, humidity.....bla bla bla bla fucking bla. ITS A FUCKING WEED. HARD AS FUCK TO KILL AND WILL GROW FUCKING ANYWHERE. Im sure if I can grow semi decent weed so can any cunt. Im sure people kill their plants with too much love. Oh Aye Noob, get a fucking picture up. lol Cheers Sambo you've started me. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Someones grumpy
> 
> Sounds like it could just be the calyx that are looking like balls tbh. Check them and see if there is little hairs coming out of them.
> 
> A pic would be handy but its no biggy. I had the same problem. I will try and find the links people sent me to help


pissing in the wind.lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 17, 2012)

is there any pistols or do you just have balls. sounds like a male but balls nomally come in pairs google how to determine sex of plant and have a look without pics thats your best bet


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

lol i aint grumpy or hungover just after 3yrs of seeing silly posts like that ya just carnt help but say it how it is, if ya gonna grow you should research and at least no the cunting difference from a bud n a pollen sack.


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

Will try and put pic on later tonight as there sleeping,
Thanks for all your help(some of you).
Billy & newuserlol omg chill what's with all the swearing, don't answer me if its annoys you like I said can't do pic at mo.
Have checked YouTube and net but getting mixed answers.
I have pulled it out of my room and got it all by itself to see what it does.
Pics will be up around 11 tonight!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

lmfao yeah no swearing please this the uk thread we like to keep things civil n sweet.

bet ya get more answers to ya problems come 11pm cuntface lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Help, I have a plant that has serated leafs, is it a boy or a girl. Ive had it under a 600w light for 206 days and she is only 3 inches tall. Do I need to plug the light in.....any advice would be great


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Will try and put pic on later tonight as there sleeping,
> Thanks for all your help(some of you).
> Billy & newuserlol omg chill what's with all the swearing, don't answer me if its annoys you like I said can't do pic at mo.
> Have checked YouTube and net but getting mixed answers.
> ...


your the one that needs to chill m8. Stick around this thread. You need to be tough tho. lol Its all in good fun


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol i aint grumpy or hungover just after 3yrs of seeing silly posts like that ya just carnt help but say it how it is, if ya gonna grow you should research and at least no the cunting difference from a bud n a pollen sack.


What's wrong in getting a 2nd opinion!!
At least there's some helpful ppl on this thread


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao yeah no swearing please this the uk thread we like to keep things civil n sweet.
> 
> bet ya get more answers to ya problems come 11pm cuntface lol


The only problem Ill have at 11pm is "how am I gonae fuck the Mrs without her knowing again" lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> What's wrong in getting a 2nd opinion!!
> At least there's some helpful ppl on this thread



Do they look like any of these - http://images.search.conduit.com/search?q=male%20weed%20plant&ctid=CT2786678&searchsource=1


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

wheres ukrg this morning? ja think him and pukka are making app babys lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

All in fun gik all in fun.... With pics you'l get help no probs minus the abuse lol.

There can be so many different answers without a pic. Like he said pissin in the wind lol


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Someones grumpy
> 
> Sounds like it could just be the calyx that are looking like balls tbh. Check them and see if there is little hairs coming out of them.
> 
> A pic would be handy but its no biggy. I had the same problem. I will try and find the links people sent me to help


A few weeks ago there were little leaves/green hairs coming out of balls and like I say at the top there is 3 sort of balls together which appeared this morning.
Will do you a pic tonight robotboy if your about?


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Sound mate anyone will help if you get a pic up 

As for the balls are they all together like a bunch of banannas?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sort of but only 3 together at 1 bit


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Im going to take a shot at pissing into the wind and say it defo sounds like baws. 3 clustered together and no fucking calyx thingys


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

What are calyx things? I know about pistles but not calyxs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wheres ukrg this morning? ja think him and pukka are making app babys lmao


Props searchin for a new netbook for you soppy bollox lol
hows it goin mate anyhow?


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds like a male if it does not have pistols if you have veged long enough you should have pairs of fine white looking hairs sprouting from the nodes or balls on males


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

google it m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Im off tae work.......perv on the girls at the cow center


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

goood morning the nurses just been round to redoo me bandages

so hows all u whoney wusseys this AM lets see if robbies gift tunrs up today wer onto day 11 of waitiing and its fuking killing me grrrr
dident bother removing the seeds i dint wanna fuk with em so ive orderd the calzym stuff x22 coz the 1st one i orderd hes away til 23rd and i need it now so orderd another one
on a plus side the nurses have told the doc to review my pain med! woot see wat i get next any rcommendations? NONE OPIAT BASED?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks peoples will do pics later and see how it goes in next few days


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Props searchin for a new netbook for you soppy bollox lol
> hows it goin mate anyhow?


lol all good m8 just been bored this morning, just finished whatching the 1st season of boardwalk empire, pretty good actually.

you not at work?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Thanks peoples will do pics later and see how it goes in next few days


LMAO if u got PROBLEM MATE U NEED TO DO EM FASTER THAN THAT!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ive actually done half a stone in 14days just cutting back on the usual foods atkins diet can be expensive cause all id wana eat if steak lol remember a holiday yrs ago i had a few quid n was eating fillet steak n eggs most days for breakfast fuck i never been as constapated as i was at the end of that week lol



What uve done half a stone of pies in 14days chunk?
an steak for breaky dont suprise me atall we you mate lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What uve done half a stone of pies in 14days chunk?
> an steak for breaky dont suprise me atall we you mate lol


i done 3 stone in 2 weks so FFUUKK UUU!!!!!LOL

abd wers that moron tip top twat this morning?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol all good m8 just been bored this morning, just finished whatching the 1st season of boardwalk empire, pretty good actually.
> 
> you not at work?


Im at work mate just on me phone.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What uve done half a stone of pies in 14days chunk?
> an steak for breaky dont suprise me atall we you mate lol


hmmmmm pie hmmmmmmmm

fillet steak n eggs is a tastey ol breakfast but eaten everyday ur soon think ya never gonna shit again lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

Just have a pint a fresh orange we it mate, that will get things movin lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

OH well fuk me then dont talk to me then u total set of twonkers!!!


----------



## Airwave (Jan 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> root riots
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-ROOT-RIOT-ORGANIC-PROPERGATION-CUBES-CUTTINGS-SEEDS-/140654849780?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20bfaeaef4


I've had bad results with seeds in those. Great for clones though.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I've had bad results with seeds in those. Great for clones though.


pukka recommended me to those last nite

so that stuff i orderd pukka do i just add to ther feed /.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I've had bad results with seeds in those. Great for clones though.


tbh mate ive only done 5 seeds intotal but all poped no probs an quick.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeh mate i start usin once i stop with the rhiz in flower canna on the feedin chart say use fron beginin. ill back at graft mate so will have to explain later. you wanna rinse your coco with double strength to get rid of the roots check that guide i postin mate, thats pretty much how i roll just with a few tweaks here an there.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate i start usin once i stop with the rhiz in flower canna on the feedin chart say use fron beginin. ill back at graft mate so will have to explain later. you wanna rinse your coco with double strength to get rid of the roots check that guide i postin mate, thats pretty much how i roll just with a few tweaks here an there.


ok man well i gtg bak to bed took a extra gabbie and im fucked so gtg bak to bed for a hr ffs JOINT fst ofc


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ukrg wot can u tell me about the new 59inch led tv made by samsung bru are they worth the bang ?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ukrg wot can u tell me about the new 59inch led tv made by samsung bru are they worth the bang ?


cash converters are doing 60 inch led 3d for 749.99 new in seal  if ur gunna go led go 3d mate and only go for the good makes panasonic ect ect
led rocks like fuk awsome tv even better for gamin cod on that and think when they adapt ps3 games that are 3d?> i got 3d street fighter on my pc inbs fukin mental lol imagine it on a 60

its gunna cost ya a pretty penny but ur cropping so im sure u can spend it and send me sumo ur gud stuf  lol


WHOS fone did i help root last night android u enjoying ur free apps.?

aqnyone do the jailbreak on iphone yet coz il need to ad your repos 
waking up a little now so guess im on 24/7 today for all your technical needs

u know what im a fukin geek aint i? shit......................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah mate its 3d pal ill pop a link up


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 17, 2012)

Her u go pal
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-ue60d8000-60-full-hd-led-3d-tv-09902306-pdt.html


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.purewell.co.uk/samsung-ue60d8000-60-3d-smart-led-tv-p-1170.html

2799 m8


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 17, 2012)

cod black ops was 3d and i assume mw3 will be aswell as a load of other games already out for ps3


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

that t.v looks the bollax, dunno bout 3grand on a t.v tho.

i just got a 40'' led lcd aint had a decent tele for years, am loving the ps3 on it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

any body here tried jackberry or jack hammer?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

So if my plants male or has hermied is there any point in keeping it alive or can I get some female seeds from it


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 17, 2012)

was it a female seed ? do you have any other females or was that your only plant? if its male bin it if its hermied and your only plant let it live you will get some bud to smoke although it wont be as potent.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 17, 2012)

not tried the jackberry or hammer but the jack herer i grew was da bomb great plant


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> http://www.purewell.co.uk/samsung-ue60d8000-60-3d-smart-led-tv-p-1170.html
> 
> 2799 m8



that indeed is a sick tv u must have sum grow op to be able to afford shit like that,wernt u on about going to the carribean the otherday?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> was it a female seed ? do you have any other females or was that your only plant? if its male bin it if its hermied and your only plant let it live you will get some bud to smoke although it wont be as potent.


I got the seed from a bit of nice bud I got,
I did have the plant in with my 2 autos but have now took it out so it's on it's own now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

It prob wont b a hermie then more likley male. Never kill a hermie, just use dutch master reverse. Good shit


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok Billy TY, seen as it's away from my autos now il leave it for a bit to see what it does.
My autos are on there 4th set of leaves and there isn't any pistles yet! Would I be right in saying that my cheese would t have affected them and I've caught it in time?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

No worries. Bawz dont mature that fast


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

olh i hope my seeds have done something by the time the lights cum back on if thers stil no change il have to order sum pik and mix or summet it seem no1 has got any clones so i hope pray fingers x'd

sik tv bro really is can i have one plz?

and that canzym stuff has been dispatched wwill get it tomorrow il follow the canna feeding schedule rite? do i have to ph adjust with coco i do normallt but its a batural buffer no>


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Any scottish guys on here?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 17, 2012)

English here.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Scottish so's Bill


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

More scots than are welcome!  I like them though, they make me feel better about how much i drink


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

think these seeds are dude they dried out one night when they was in prop the lid popped open they havent done shit tap root not changed not broke the soil niffink 
see if i can get sum clones or il order pick and mix


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

and swearing lol so hows everyone doing today?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

We're not all big drinkers TTT lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Where abouts you from.robotboy?


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> We're not all big drinkers TTT lol


Yeah I drink about once a month. Smoke everyday though


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Where abouts you from.robotboy?


"high"lands mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

fukin 4.50 to deliver 2 seeds wtf do they get ther prices plus they owe me 3 anyway

anyone got any fems for sale i cant believe thez no clones about?
stressin out here so fucked off lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> "high"lands mate


We're Ayrshire way


----------



## Airwave (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> fukin 4.50 to deliver 2 seeds wtf do they get ther prices plus they owe me 3 anyway
> 
> anyone got any fems for sale i cant believe thez no clones about?
> stressin out here so fucked off lol


No shops that sell seeds where you are?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

Airwave said:


> No shops that sell seeds where you are?



na he has to order them charges u more and then keeps the freebies and sells them on fuk that
and i wouldnt walk into a shop like that anyways police could be watching it coz i mean what other reason would u go into a seed shop?


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> We're Ayrshire way


Any thing good about down there? Feck all up here. Cant wait for my harvest!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

I drink alot........ain't never gonae change


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

this is a joke all there is up here is soap. theres been loads of nice green about but now its all vanished


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

you from west ayshire scott. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Any thing good about down there? Feck all up here. Cant wait for my harvest!


Feck all decent down here either really. Got some a fellow riu'r grew but nt much left now


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 17, 2012)

nice one  I have some strange thai reg seeds if any one wants to do a swap?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> fukin 4.50 to deliver 2 seeds wtf do they get ther prices plus they owe me 3 anyway
> 
> anyone got any fems for sale i cant believe thez no clones about?
> stressin out here so fucked off lol


http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/index.php?area=home

I've used these guys for about 3 years now. Free delivery on ALL seed only orders, always and forever. 
(my Nemesis fem came from them and it was £3 for the seed with free delivery!)
You can ring them up (the site is run from a headshop in newmarket) and place a debit card order over the phone (doesn't show up as seeds on your statement),orders made before 3pm go out the same day.
They're a safe bunch of lads and usually have mad tunes like some dirty Dubstep blasting in the office in the background,you get freebies after spending a certain amount (the current deal is spend £25 on seeds and get a free femmed widow) and even build up loyalty points as you shop.
When your shit comes you get a flyer stapled to the receipt (non traceable) and it tells you how many loyalty points you have at the bottom,when your account reaches a certain amount of points their computer automatically tells them to send you a £5 gift voucher that you can spend on anything or even save the vouchers up and use them together off a bigger order.
I'll never use anybody else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought my vapouriser from them. I ordered it at 5:00pm but wanted it at my house by 9:00am the next morning so I could take it with me on a trip to Scotland. I asked the lad if there was any way this would be possible and he said "I'll ring you back in 15 mins",after 25mins he rang me back on my mobile (I was on a train at the time) and said "I've been online and compared the prices of 6 possible ways to get that to you on time including Royal Mail and private courier,the cheapest is by local courier and it'll cost you £12?". Boom! Deal,stick it on my card! It came at 9:05am the next day. Now that's customer service!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

Good ol Dave and Sai

Yeh second that.. They are awesome.. Really great customer service.. 
Didnt know they did free delivery on seeds.. Handy that.

Also got my vape there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Good ol Dave and Sai
> 
> Yeh second that.. They are awesome.. Really great customer service..
> Didnt know they did free delivery on seeds.. Handy that.
> ...


LMFAO! We should see if we can cut some kind of affiliation deal, we could advertise them in our sig and they could stick up an "Officially endorsed by the RIU UK crew" banner!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2012)

.........


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

how do all. 
ukrg did u look at papaya on that site yest?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all.
> ukrg did u look at papaya on that site yest?


huh? remember mate im on lots of pills so i forget shit from 10 mins ago

AND WHO BROKE THE SITE LOL


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

u may need to read back bout 5 10 pages as i cant fully remember site. think u was looking up a 60 day strain called 60 day or something. it looked crap from wot i read and on the same page as the 60day strain there was papaya ten pound a seed cheaper and sounded nice for the price.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

and was me u recommended to pimp my ipod haha. ent done it yet to be fair had misssions today


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> huh? remember mate im on lots of pills so i forget shit from 10 mins ago
> 
> AND WHO BROKE THE SITE LOL


I blame the weed for my memory lo......what was i on about????


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I bought my vapouriser from them...


Just had a look at that alibongo website & didnt realise volcano vapes were that pricey. Are vapourisers any good? 
I always thought I wouldnt find it as satisfying as smoking a nice J and also that they looked kinda weird & shit. But I've got a long-term plan of giving up smoking so these could be my future.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

My volcano's been sat gathering dust for what, must be nearing 6 months or something, cost £300 i think it was, flightbox was another £100+. Same as my bong, same as my pipe, same as my flightbox, same as my vapebong. My thoughts are that if i'm used to greatly enjoying a nice joint, witha spot of tobacco in it, then a joint just shits all over these alternative options. Not in terms of how high you get, but just on how much you'll enjoy the experience. When i stopped smoking tobacco for a few months i realised that the large reason for me enjoying getting high from joints so much was because of how pleasurable the added tobacco made to em. I do need to stop smoking though


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah thats the vision I had - sat gathering dust at the back of a cupboard. Hmmmm maybe I'll quit for next new yrs resolution 
Sounds like you've collected a fair stack of smoking tools there. The shittest pipe I ever bought was this one

Cost a few quid & got clogged SO easily, think I was smoking a lot of soap bar back then lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

quite fancy a good qaulity ice bong, they are pretty fucking nice that ice cold smoke gos down a treat.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

black label smirnoff £12.50 for 70cl DANGEROUS lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

Solids can clog up pipes fairly easily. My collection is small by most peoples standards but it's still almost £600 worth that doesn't see the light of day, including an ice bong. I packed it with ice just the two times, didn't seem to be much different to not bothering in my mind  Packet of king skins and some amber leaf please! My little box of trinkets for when on the move.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah I had an ice bong a few years ago and couldnt *really *&#8203;tell the difference. it wasnt a nice, posh, glass one tho.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

i been looking at percolators most of them do ice too..
i'm not using my MFLB as much as i thought i would.. its a nifty little gadget.. but the female doesn't like it :/




newuserlol said:


> quite fancy a good qaulity ice bong, they are pretty fucking nice that ice cold smoke gos down a treat.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> black label smirnoff £12.50 for 70cl DANGEROUS lol


that is nice wodka.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i been looking at percolators most of them do ice too..
> i'm not using my MFLB as much as i thought i would.. its a nifty little gadget.. but the female doesn't like it :/


whats a MFLB mantz?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i'm not using my *MFLB* as much as i thought i would.. its a nifty little gadget.. but the female doesn't like it :/


Mother Fuckin Laser Blaster?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

Griffta said:


> that is nice wodka.


deffo is m8 gets ya so much more mashed than the cheap shit, not that im knocking the cheap shit lol its what i usually drink.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm gonna look after your volcano when you take your little holiday 



tip top toker said:


> Solids can clog up pipes fairly easily. My collection is small by most peoples standards but it's still almost £600 worth that doesn't see the light of day, including an ice bong. I packed it with ice just the two times, didn't seem to be much different to not bothering in my mind  Packet of king skins and some amber leaf please!
> 
> My little box of trinkets for when on the move.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

Magic flight launch box. One of these.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Mother Fuckin Laser Blaster?


that actually me me lol.. that rarely happens.. normally i just virtual lol



newuserlol said:


> whats a MFLB mantz?


magic flight launch box.. its a portable vape.. nice little contraption..


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

i want a roor piece.. but they not cheap :/
there's good stuff out there though.. its just there's not a lot of reviews on the stuff i seem to find..

heres a perc...







but i read there's a small glitch with the down.
also you need to keep the percs clean.. but i'm not heavy bong smoker so should be easy


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> My volcano's been sat gathering dust for what, must be nearing 6 months or something, cost £300 i think it was, flightbox was another £100+. Same as my bong, same as my pipe, same as my flightbox, same as my vapebong. My thoughts are that if i'm used to greatly enjoying a nice joint, witha spot of tobacco in it, then a joint just shits all over these alternative options. Not in terms of how high you get, but just on how much you'll enjoy the experience. When i stopped smoking tobacco for a few months i realised that the large reason for me enjoying getting high from joints so much was because of how pleasurable the added tobacco made to em. I do need to stop smoking though



yeh ttt i think u should give it to me brutha IM A DISABLED MAN cummon have a heart  the volcano im talking a about not a rogering


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

the lifetime warranty thing is a plus..
its a simple yet clever design..



tip top toker said:


> Magic flight launch box. One of these.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh ttt i think u should give it to me brutha IM A DISABLED MAN cummon have a heart  the volcano im talking a about not a rogering



im geting one of thos gas mask bongs they FUUUUK u up

draineys are good too spec i jail

and yeh i prefer rolling backi to cigs in joints ther fukin awful with real cigs in gotta be virginia tobacco tho like amber live g/v not shag backy eg samson drum tukky


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

i been looking at this for a while mantz £150 m8.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the lifetime warranty thing is a plus..
> its a simple yet clever design..


Yeah, they'll even cover the replacement for things like your dog eating it. Fantastic company really. The only flaw in the design is that i would like there to be some form of catch to keep it closed aside from relying on rubber bands. I like to head out with it already loade with a trench of weed and on occasion have found that instead, i have a pocket full of weed


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

ttt.. i agree i love joints..

i just got some raw papers recently.. man i will never smoke white bleached papers again ... taste was incredible improvement..


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

i saw some guy had been clever and carved out a bit of the perspex so that the clip the slides over the perspex screen would fall into the groove..
mine is still quite secure .. it kinda stays where you put it.. but i could see that coming loose eventually after some use..



tip top toker said:


> Yeah, they'll even cover the replacement for things like your dog eating it. Fantastic company really. The only flaw in the design is that i would like there to be some form of catch to keep it closed aside from relying on rubber bands. I like to head out with it already loade with a trench of weed and on occasion have found that instead, i have a pocket full of weed


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

Raws are nice, but i can never be arsed with an hour+ round trip into town for a packet, rizzla will suffice  I used to be a huge fan of the OCB x-pert wide papers, you could make truly monsterous cones with em  

[video=youtube;D44pyeEvhcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pyeEvhcQ[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

lovely..

i'm trying to decide between a straight or bulb base.. i had a killer straight tube piece but it had like a small bend in it.. was great..
also need to decide on size.. i want something more compact.. but not so compact it causes issues with the bubbler



newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2002968
> 
> i been looking at this for a while mantz £150 m8.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

since switching to raw the change in taste i think is phenomenal.. i kept tasting like loads chemicals in my green.. i thought it was the bud for the longest time.. so i ordered some different papers.. after the switch its fine... so i figure it has to be the bleach..

maybe the papers i had were dodgey fake skins or something.. they were terrible









tip top toker said:


> Raws are nice, but i can never be arsed with an hour+ round trip into town for a packet, rizzla will suffice  I used to be a huge fan of the OCB x-pert wide papers, you could make truly monsterous cones with em


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

TTT empy ur inbox mate need to pm you

i stil join 2 skins together and use the gum of another to seal it
silver rizla all the way cant be doing with kingis thers no art to it and no skill needed

but again ui guess im oldschool 

rips are good so is blunts


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> since switching to raw the change in taste i think is phenomenal.. i kept tasting like loads chemicals in my green.. i thought it was the bud for the longest time.. so i ordered some different papers.. after the switch its fine... so i figure it has to be the bleach..
> 
> maybe the papers i had were dodgey fake skins or something.. they were terrible



http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=raw+rizla&_sacat=See-All-Categories

12 qwid for 50 packets without even looking properly prolly cheaper


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

WELL THESE SEEDS AINT DOING SHIT so ive sorted sum clones for next week 2 x amnesia and s PROPPER cali mist lol he got it rite this time and u lot can walk me through scrog and topping il get a decent camera coz ul need to see


TTT empty yer fukin inbox man


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

People. stop bloody PM'ing me, this whole emptying the ibox lark is getting old! 

LAst big run of rizzla i did i ordered 50 packets of OCB experts for about £15, but they sent me 50 paks of OCB slims, and so they sent me 50 packs of the ones i ordered and didn't want the other back, i was smoking OCB's for quite a while  that's over 3000 joints  I do like rolling as you do UKRG, but once i'm stone or pissed i just tend to pull em apaert every time. And you say rolling with kings takes no skill or such, but i am forever amazed by what people hand to me, tis like a buritto or something else that quite definately does not reseble a propperly rolled joint.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

i saw someone the other day who did somethin clever..
they said in their sig don't PM me email me.. they had disabled private messages and had an email address especially set up for their riu account..

some of us are not as popular as you though tt  so doesn't matter...



tip top toker said:


> People. stop bloody PM'ing me, this whole emptying the ibox lark is getting old!
> 
> LAst big run of rizzla i did i ordered 50 packets of OCB experts for about £15, but they sent me 50 paks of OCB slims, and so they sent me 50 packs of the ones i ordered and didn't want the other back, i was smoking OCB's for quite a while  that's over 3000 joints  I do like rolling as you do UKRG, but once i'm stone or pissed i just tend to pull em apaert every time. And you say rolling with kings takes no skill or such, but i am forever amazed by what people hand to me, tis like a buritto or something else that quite definately does not reseble a propperly rolled joint.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

gary speed why ja fink he topped himself then??? bit random but this black label is working hard lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

I keep all correspondence within RIU where i can, keeping track of one palce is hard enough let alone of here and there.

I just deem vodka an evil drink period. You can double the amount of alcohol in your drink with a tip of a bottle and drink it in exactly the same time an go on to top it up again  Plus it gives me the most evil of hangovers.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> gary speed why ja fink he topped himself then??? bit random but this black label is working hard lol


Its been a few weeks now but its still weird. Presume he couldnt deal with not being one of the lads, playing footy every week. very sad though


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

so no body tried jack hammer or jack berry? no growers off these strains in here? was debating buying some.
vodka makes me angry. ent touched it in ten years. its th only booze that makes me act the twat tho.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh & cheers mantz & tip top for the info on MFLBs. watched a few youtube vids & some of those mini vapes are pretty cool. I'm sticking with the jays for now tho (small blue riz all the way - glued together ukrg stylee)


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Its been a few weeks now but its still weird. Presume he couldnt deal with not being one of the lads, playing footy every week. very sad though


theres rumors hes was gay and was about to outed by the papers who no's fucking strange tho...............


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

TTT pm mate 

anyways yeh the old rolling way why fic what aint brok! plus u get more for your money bigger joints better smoke not as much paper
only time i use kingeys is to mae tulips or windmills

this legs fukin killing me
i guess wer just oldschool then lol kids round here look at me daft wen i make a l out of 2 smsll rizla and u can always tell i its a goood joint if it stands up on the flat end(not the roach end)


is ther a iphone app for this placee
just been offered a ipod touch 3g for 30 qwid mite get it maybe


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres rumors hes was gay and was about to outed by the papers who no's fucking strange tho...............


Yeah but I reckon thats just horseshit. Quite a few players come out & say how difficult it is to deal with. That mental northerner Dean Windass said this week he's tried to top himself a few times recently (he never was a good finisher - ooooohhh)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> gary speed why ja fink he topped himself then??? bit random but this black label is working hard lol


his family and wife ent got a clue. they said he was happy in life and didnt show any sign being down. he was successful and well off and highly respected. did find it weird how few weeks after his death the fifa brought out a none related article saying how they worry for managers and players involved in match fixing. its a big buisness with gansters and international dodgy feckers. players and staff have bin killed through it before just not in england. i wood need to no all facts tho bout speed as is a strange case, wood b good to no if he had a dark side ir got envolved in something that got out control. hanging also isnt the cleanest way to go. i no if i was gun top self i wood try many things before try to hang self. if ent from a good height u wont break neck and the death wood take a long time and u wood naturally fight it and try free self on final few breathes. if he was killed tho n framed suicide the bruising from a normal hanging wood look almost identical


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah but I reckon thats just horseshit. Quite a few players come out & say how difficult it is to deal with. That mental northerner Dean Windass said this week he's tried to top himself a few times recently (he never was a good finisher - ooooohhh)


yeah you would think so the welsh love a good arse bandit look at that rugby bloke dunno his name? fuck nos why that crazy cunt topped himself but to hang yaself i would imagine ya in a very dark place and being welsh footy manager n loved by many just all dont ring true???


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah but I reckon thats just horseshit. Quite a few players come out & say how difficult it is to deal with. That mental northerner Dean Windass said this week he's tried to top himself a few times recently (he never was a good finisher - ooooohhh)


sorry call me heartless but seriously
WHO GIVES A FUCK?

hes a washed out footballer who played for leeds n the 90's he proly binged and took drugs and was a nereal prik
im sorry for his familys loss(if ther even botheres

in no way does his death affect our ligfes so why is it some big new?
but they dont put storys about our soldiers in afghanistan what get mamed and body parts missing from ieds i dont even think they mention ther deaths anymore its a fucking joke
you can work in a potatato factory and get paid more THAN PROTECTING YOUR COUNTRY


sorry have i gone on one what was this about again?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah you would think so the welsh love a good arse bandit look at that rugby bloke dunno his name? fuck nos why that crazy cunt topped himself but to hang yaself i would imagine ya in a very dark place and being welsh footy manager n loved by many just all dont ring true???


Your right mate, it doesnt ring true. Depression is a mental disease & its so hard to understand how someone who was so successful, wealthy and healthy would do something like that. It was weird that he was on footy focus the day before chatting away as normal too.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> sorry call me heartless but seriously
> WHO GIVES A FUCK?
> 
> hes a washed out footballer who played for leeds n the 90's he proly binged and took drugs and was a nereal prik
> ...


lmao ur only feeling the soldier love cause ya gonna be a peg leg soon yaself lol fuck em they wana fight for money then thats the risk you take cause end of day any1 with a half a brain no's we only fighting for oil,power n money!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> sorry call me heartless but seriously
> WHO GIVES A FUCK?


pop another pill fella lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

i could do with a moggie meslef, me mum gets a good script will be getting a few zopliclone of her 2mora when i see her fucking love me old mum, death is a fucked up thing i no it comes to us all but 30 in 3months and never lost any1 close thank fuck.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

Griffta said:


> pop another pill fella lol



im just about to u want any gabbies? i took nrly 84 300mb in 7 days lol so doc came today i told here what id done so she upped my dose
so i got sum 300;s spare if anyone wants any not loads butb elive me 3 and ur fucked up

and when they kick in i star seeing doucle my typings bad enough without erring couble"lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2012)

So far as i'm aware the death of every soldier is reported in the news unless the family requests otherwise.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> im just about to u want any gabbies? i took nrly 84 300mb in 7 days lol so doc came today i told here what id done so she upped my dose
> so i got sum 300;s spare if anyone wants any not loads butb elive me 3 and ur fucked up
> 
> and when they kick in i star seeing doucle my typings bad enough without erring couble"lol


ask for pregbulin very similar to the gabbies but they hit much harder, much better buzz.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

and u saying bout soldiers getting killed etc etc but wot about the innocent afghanis who have bin blown to shite and had there familys wiped out? now we dont hear about them as it aint good to admit the western world is a evil money making murdering group companys. u no the so called greart english army has bin sold off and privately owned. a big company. aint no wars about right or freedom its bout money and cheapness. if no profit in it no wars. think best pic i saw on afghan war was english troops guarding a massive opium grow. haha yeah really about terrorists.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ttt your package will be sent tomorrow morning pal enjoy
chedz!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and u saying bout soldiers getting killed etc etc but wot about the innocent afghanis who have bin blown to shite and had there familys wiped out? now we dont hear about them as it aint good to admit the western world is a evil money making murdering group companys. u no the so called greart english army has bin sold off and privately owned. a big company. aint no wars about right or freedom its bout money and cheapness. if no profit in it no wars. think best pic i saw on afghan war was english troops guarding a massive opium grow. haha yeah really about terrorists.


too fucking right!!! now i was brought up to be the most rascist fucker u can imagine but that was never me theres been 1000s of iraqi/afghan familys killed just cause they fink diferent what makes our lives so much more important??? 

they wonder why the wars never stopped ja fink me or you would be too willing to stop after a fucking cruise missle has killed half ya family, rag-head or not!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

yeh its bullshit the whole war thing why do we get involved in shit thats NOTHING to do with us i mean they used 9/11 as a reason to do iraq over its all about the oil,
thats it plain and simple now arent we invading sum other place?
oh yeh not to mention the new pm has just SOLD our last aircraft carrier in the navy fleet WTF!

i just dont see shy we have to ge involved afghans lasted long enough without our internvention,

OH AND how conveniant the man in the cave who ordchesrtrted 9/11 get kille and thrown in the sea WTF yes because they know he had NOTHING to do with 9/11 it was all bush and the nsa and letters wever never even heard of look if youve never seen loose change hres a link
http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2502515/Loose+Change+Final+Cut+2007+DVDRip.XviD.MP3-ART3MiS.html

if ur in anyway interested watch that movie it will flabagast you


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

sambo pm .... fat cnut


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> sambo pm .... fat cnut


lololol at the missus spose to be playing the family man, i was gonna ring ya last wk when people where flapping bout ya not being around but keep changeing me sim outa me phone n losing numbers, txt me ya num again geezer.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lololol at the missus spose to be playing the family man, i was gonna ring ya last wk when people where flapping bout ya not being around but keep changeing me sim outa me phone n losing numbers, txt me ya num again geezer.


ill pm it ya in a sec , lolz at people flapping , i was around people just needed to look harder pmsl ... i was doing the family thing tonight aswell but everyones fucked off to bed now so im back to the useless stoner twat everyones used to


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones.
> *Albert Einstein*


now how can we take anything seriously of a man with big floppy ears 

and TTT u lucky man ur getting a prezzy of chedz hope u enjoy it man it sounds like its gunna be sum geade a stinky shit! lol
any other week id have bought a q of you  lesson lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> ill pm it ya in a sec , lolz at people flapping , i was around people just needed to look harder pmsl ... i was doing the family thing tonight aswell but everyones fucked off to bed now so im back to the useless stoner twat everyones used to [/QUOTE]
> 
> evenin stranger stil aint arrived
> 
> ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

did u get any feed back to if theres apps for i pod for rui?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

its a v bulliten app
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/vbulletin-mobile/id401734344?mt=8


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> man i got the worse coke boogers ever and i aint even sniffed for about a week proper inside nose scabs that are hurting lol still 100 n 1/8th whatcha expect and 100 an 1/8th that i didnt pay for so can put up with em lol


yeh its all shit mate the suppliers have goten more greedy staming all over it
100 for a henry lol damn i remember 50 for a gramme


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

yeh his theory of relativity was complete nonsense! 



UKRG said:


> now how can we take anything seriously of a man with big floppy ears
> 
> and TTT u lucky man ur getting a prezzy of chedz hope u enjoy it man it sounds like its gunna be sum geade a stinky shit! lol
> any other week id have bought a q of you  lesson lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh its all shit mate the suppliers have goten more greedy staming all over it
> 100 for a henry lol damn i remember 50 for a gramme


you want anything decent in the south nowdays its 80-100 a gramme but can still get a 8th for 80quid the 100 shite is considered good lmao ive lived in the caribean (carnt spell it tho) and also africa n ya never getting qaulity like that in this country.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 17, 2012)

cheers dude


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;HUeY_hC2jqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUeY_hC2jqA[/video]
> 
> where ya from??? lmao i aint pissed until i started posting me same old songs! lol and dont say jockland remember we got a thread of ya own now lmao



im in leeds me mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 17, 2012)

cheese, amnesia haze, lemon skunk and amnesia x cheese
^^^ ther the clones im getting any good?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2012)

3/4 of that black label done and aint feeling too big or clever, need food, need a fry up of sorts.............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mornin bitches nice wet day 4 it haha !!

Ttt hope you ve got scalpal mate you asked for smell proof lmfbo !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Whats ure final weight chedz


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Its Space from WOS. Its 12/12 from seed. About another 3 weeks, some phenos quicker


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

2139grams lad not bad for a few days 24hours light then flipped bro stockiest plants to date as i did 30x in a space i usually do 20x mate but more work in doin the 30x as more waterin but paid off in the end
Still no computer loads of pics to put up cant wait to get it back they am takin the piss


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

how the fuck to u make pic big


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

View attachment 2004365View attachment 2004366


Mwhahahahaha.........I can now do big pics. Be afraid, very afraid


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 18, 2012)

when you upload the pics click on them befor you post them and then a options box will come up click large and centre and thats it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Many a camping trips to that Island


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha silly u cunt jealous aint the word been without comp for a few months now all they had to do was change the fuckin screen ggrrrrr !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

morning guys ROBBIE THAT STILL AINT COME PAL NRLY 2 WEEKS NOW i guess il just rite it off call it a loss

anyways hows u lot guys fukin voolox and shit these seeds stil aint popped the soil ones got like a half cm tap root and the other not even cracked im so bummed ther fukin g13 labs too

fuk me ther making it hard to get these seed bak they saying i gotta make another order to get tehm? i just spent nrly 200 qwid on seeds you would thingk they would sort you out wouldt you!? duh
chedz dude im so fuking jealous im sat here with sum dank shit at least its not sprayed but all the same yukky ure looks nice  i thik did i see a pic sumwer oh well if not it sounds NICE have fun with yer ,money pal

did u save amother plant for clones?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> morning guys ROBBIE THAT STILL AINT COME PAL NRLY 2 WEEKS NOW i guess il just rite it off call it a loss
> 
> anyways hows u lot guys fukin voolox and shit these seeds stil aint popped the soil ones got like a half cm tap root and the other not even cracked im so bummed ther fukin g13 labs too
> 
> ...


Dont wirry pal your time will come i promise to get round to you all but sending x amount of parcels out at once is not an option tbh mate its not that im a little tight its me bein me and gettin paroniod haha and i av every reason to be pal as it not easy tryin to keep 30x exodus cheese plants under the radar and keepin smell away tbh i struggled my ass off with smell this round and a few times ive got to my op and thought fuck but its all good know i ve fuck all lyin around!! U neva grew exo cheese pal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2012)

Chedz is that weight dry thought you only chopped other day mate?, still fuckin bangin either way, cant wait for them pics bro!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

how do. woke up proper late today fuck nos wots up with me. lazy bastard itis. had a prob today i woke my fem plant up and to my shock its took a beating in the night. bout 10 to 15 leaves shriveled up and brown. now yesterday they was fine. i removed them watered and hoping for best now. i sprayed them yest morning before lights on with some bio bizz fish feed and algimac or however u say it. not the algimac was bright light green wen i got it and its now turned dark dull green. hows that happened and could the algimac turned funny and hurt my leaves? should i just bin the algimac and hope for best? pls any ideas always handy. down to one fem which should b seeding and really cant afford this to die out


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

ukrg if i had more on go and wasnt seeding i wood done u few cuts of me blue chedz


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2004365View attachment 2004366
> 
> 
> Mwhahahahaha.........I can now do big pics. Be afraid, very afraid


looking good billy. how many plants and light u got in that room? looks a good lil op u got on go


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chedz is that weight dry thought you only chopped other day mate?, still fuckin bangin either way, cant wait for them pics bro!


Crisp mate yeah i could nt sell wet weed pal even if i tried  i used a space heater this time as the temp was gettin to low and the heater in question dries up the air and keeps humidity low as fuck but temp at around 15-18 degress i might have over done it tbh pal but no1s gonna complain about weed bein to dry are they


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

YES attitude is replacing the missing seeds fuksake they made it hard work its amazing wen u threaten to tell all the gwing fdorums ther wankers!


chedz pal put em in specimen bottles so send out i did to TTT and ROBBIEP and they never smelled at all its airtight 

yeh getting some clones end of next week 2 in post 2 of as pal im just stumped on these beans one has tap root not doing shit the other aint even cracked im very unimpressed considering ther g13,
got me cannazym today so all good for using the same coco 

chedz i understand mate if u can u can if u cant u cant thats fine but il still hook u all up wne this ones done 8 weke veg ther gunna be huge!lol

and ive never ever smoked exo cheese

u want one of thos dehydrators u can cut ur weed and have it dry in 5 hrs! so u flash dryed it then chedz? propper commercial grower get in out of ther! lol fuk jars for 2 weeks on 90 oz LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2004365View attachment 2004366
> 
> Mwhahahahaha.........I can now do big pics. Be afraid, very afraid


coming on kanny there billy, but whats with being able to see the floor?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

coffee has done its job ima go to the toilet for a shit while dreaming of exo!"LLL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

alreet chedz fella, bang tidy weight youve pulled again. how many watts you running?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha ukrg burpin all those jars would be a piss takr bro wen its dry its gone no point fuckin around if your gettin no extra for it but sayin that i ve cured for sum in the past with added money no problem


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> coming on kanny there billy, but whats with being able to see the floor?


Its a big room.lol 6x 600w in there. 12/12 fae seed Don. Next run is las's SLH wae 2 week veg. Goodbye floor.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet chedz fella, bang tidy weight youve pulled again. how many watts you running?


2400 pal as i added the extra 600 with 3 weeks still to go how u doin big fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its a big room.lol 6x 600w in there. 12/12 fae seed Don. Next run is las's SLH wae 2 week veg. Goodbye floor.lol


thats a big one las' SLH tarra floor  how many you thinkin?


cheddar1985 said:


> 2400 pal as i added the extra 600 with 3 weeks still to go how u doin big fella?


alreet fella , aye I'm doing ok feel a lot better knowing I'll be back growing within the month. can't wait. it's like I've had a limb cut off this last 6 months. 

glad to be back up north. london and me don't mix well.

hows yasell?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

fuk me u lot with ur million what ggwos lol the wife would go skitz if i tried that! if my pal wwernt going to jail wen the cops come for him id have him renting a house with a basemtn u know what i mean 
i only use 850 watts on what will be 4 plants, even tho 600 will be more than enough 

tellu what tho when my pals done his im looking for a BULK buyer no fukin about(theoretically) bulk il do em at 150's but hes gor 40 down in wilmas ph il have 2 20 pot wilmas for sale when hes done too


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha neva better bro was thinkin about goin on a cruise round the carribean for 2 weeks but that ship sank so misses ay steppin foot on 1 ffs so it looks like izs gotta b a plane again fuckin bores the life out of me and kids but i suppose we get there quicker lol been a long time ay u gettin back in saddle pal be like a virgin again and in and out every 5 min haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

HAHAHa watching jeremy kyle and sum paki fuk just got lie detected and failed his excuse was he was nervouse so the test is wrong lmao fukin dirty uckers they are

did u know 90% of nigggererians and them side are infected with the hiv/aids vire(i used to be a hiv support worker) but anyways ther coming into our country without even being testted? so ther fukin our women u kknow thetype the blond hair white girls walking round witha mixed race kid! but they both prolly hiv+

sorry about that but my point is shy oh shy dont they test em b4 they get let into the country? they do in aistralia this place is all fucked up shat i think they should do s mobalize the army and everyone of em gather em up throw em all on a ferry at gun point and sedn em home legal or not keep th uk white becae the white way is the rite way

sorry again sometimes i do tend to go one one think i shouldl make a slif of w/eva the fuk this is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

i'm just sat here at graft and i can feel the buzz creeping back i'm getting excited like santas coming. fitting that he was originally green till cockacola got a had of him.

aye i can imagine cruise tickets being well cheap now too. shitter!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 2400 pal as i added the extra 600 with 3 weeks still to go how u doin big fella?


wasnt far off the g per watt man.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wasnt far off the g per watt man.


Hahaha the joys of workin with 1 strain for years pal and nutes for that matta !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hahaha the joys of workin with 1 strain for years pal and nutes for that matta !


yeh i was telling my pal whos a cemmercial like you what you got and i sed thats around 1 gramme per watt! nice 1

hes the same as you useing the same strain for years araura indica in wilmas! swears by it so why fix what aint broke

u starting another straight away or giving it a rest for a few?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i was telling my pal whos a cemmercial like you what you got and i sed thats around 1 gramme per watt! nice 1
> 
> hes the same as you useing the same strain for years araura indica in wilmas! swears by it so why fix what aint broke
> 
> u starting another straight away or giving it a rest for a few?


Gimme a month ill b back on it pal hate not watchin my shit grow but i ve people comin to re wire my yard so i ve no option tbh but im sure ill enjoy the break while it lasts!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hahaha the joys of workin with 1 strain for years pal and nutes for that matta !


i no led users norm hit g per watt if done proper but thought was near impossible with hps. well done man am impressed b good see them pics geez.
right for the sake off sounding like a broken record any you lots use biobizz algamic? do nutes go off or funny? my plants took a beating last night and i had used some algamic in a spray form. now leaves r shagged. i noticed a different colour to norm in the nutes. is this sounding like the cause off me probs? i no leaves go in flower bit by bit but all them in 12 hours seems bit wrong to me and only a small lil plant cant afford same again


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i no led users norm hit g per watt if done proper but thought was near impossible with hps. well done man am impressed b good see them pics geez.
> right for the sake off sounding like a broken record any you lots use biobizz algamic? do nutes go off or funny? my plants took a beating last night and i had used some algamic in a spray form. now leaves r shagged. i noticed a different colour to norm in the nutes. is this sounding like the cause off me probs? i no leaves go in flower bit by bit but all them in 12 hours seems bit wrong to me and only a small lil plant cant afford same again


The only reason they would go off pal if u was storin them in wrong conditions eg to warm or to cold but yeah if your sayin that it was i light colour wen u first got them id chuck it !


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> The only reason they would go off pal if u was storin them in wrong conditions eg to warm or to cold but yeah if your sayin that it was i light colour wen u first got them id chuck it !


yeah was my thought. cheers man. had a proper stress on wen saw my girl. she looked abused bless her. binned that bottle now. i wanna use rest biobizz this round and after i build a new grow closet i will go coco all the way. wots best nutes to run in coco? i like the look off advanced nutes but they have so many different nutes it confuses my simple mind haha
was thinking i store nutes in own cabinet but the algamic is a algi feed and i think sun light can mess that up. mayb i left it on side one day and the light messed it up who knows but all other nutes seem ok


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah was my thought. cheers man. had a proper stress on wen saw my girl. she looked abused bless her. binned now. i wanna use rest biobizz this round and after i build a new grow closet i will go coco all the way. wots best nutes to run in coco? i like the look off advanced nutes but they have so many different nutes it confuses my simple mind haha
> was thinking i store nutes in own cabinet but the algamic is a algi feed and i think sun light can mess that up. mayb i left it on side one day and the light messed it up who knows but all other nutes seem ok



MAKE SURE U BUY CANNA coco its liek 13 qwid for 50 litres and get canna coco nutes 15 qwid for a and b and thats all u need for the grow from start to finish ad pk and boost if you want ther both 15 per bottle but coco dont go for the cheap shit


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i no led users norm hit g per watt if done proper but thought was near impossible with hps. well done man am impressed b good see them pics geez.
> right for the sake off sounding like a broken record any you lots use biobizz algamic? do nutes go off or funny? my plants took a beating last night and i had used some algamic in a spray form. now leaves r shagged. i noticed a different colour to norm in the nutes. is this sounding like the cause off me probs? i no leaves go in flower bit by bit but all them in 12 hours seems bit wrong to me and only a small lil plant cant afford same again


Take it you sprayed them when lights were on. If so Bad idea, 9 times out of ten u burn the leafs to fuck. Best doing that sort of shit just before lights go of and have a small fan on


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Take it you sprayed them when lights were on. If so Bad idea, 9 times out of ten u burn the leafs to fuck. Best doing that sort of shit just before lights go of and have a small fan on


i sprayed it left her with fans on in tent and no light for hour or so. im a led grower dude so after that hour i put on the blue light(veg mode) as doesnt have the ir nor uv in that mode. hour later wen dryed more i flipped to full spec which has the uv ir and red and blue specs. i no wot u saying but it didnt have any strong light or light that can burn wen was wet. got strong feeling it the algamic. just wa wondering really if anybody else had same prob with that nute. i have had bottle over year now


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Take it you sprayed them when lights were on. If so Bad idea, 9 times out of ten u burn the leafs to fuck. Best doing that sort of shit just before lights go of and have a small fan on


yeh i did that spillled sum water while lights wer on it acts like a magnifing glass to the lght
foilir feed UNDER the leaves with a spray mist bottle cant belive u threw a girl away ur mental u coulda brought her ak with tlc seriously post her to me il sort it 

oh that calzym stuff arrive today so all good for keeping the same coco il but fresh next time or mite go dwc or 4 pot wilma dunno?
veg under a 250 for 4 will be fine wont it? then il flower under that and the 600 so shuold get a good yelid witha long veg


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i sprayed it left her with fans on in tent and no light for hour or so. im a led grower dude so after that hour i put on the blue light(veg mode) as doesnt have the ir nor uv in that mode. hour later wen dryed more i flipped to full spec which has the uv ir and red and blue specs. i no wot u saying but it didnt have any strong light or light that can burn wen was wet. got strong feeling it the algamic. just wa wondering really if anybody else had same prob with that nute. i have had bottle over year now


yeh mate bin it send sum1 to the hydro shop to buy new


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i did that spillled sum water while lights wer on it acts like a magnifing glass to the lght
> foilir feed UNDER the leaves with a spray mist bottle cant belive u threw a girl away ur mental u coulda brought her ak with tlc seriously post her to me il sort it
> 
> oh that calzym stuff arrive today so all good for keeping the same coco il but fresh next time or mite go dwc or 4 pot wilma dunno?
> veg under a 250 for 4 will be fine wont it? then il flower under that and the 600 so shuold get a good yelid witha long veg


threw the bottle away matey never the plant. love blue chedz way to much to admit defeat. i dont ever give up on things man im a stuborn arsehole at best times. last round had to plants that fried to fuck under new lights as didnt have clue on distances on this unit. never binned them i just smoked them while the good plants finished off and dryed and cured. never throw aay a plant no ways no how unless hermie as i dont have any reverse shit at mo


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

yeh its a vuid up process im gathering stuff sloweley nutes boosts cannazymes ph up don bbuffer ph metre im gunna put a bathroom cupboard on the end of my grow room soon to put em all in 

im so inpatient so bummed about these seeds il see if attitues extra arrive tomorrow  but then imgetting clones so cant really use em got id have 6 and cant veg 6 under a 250 can i?

gunna take the vurrant seeds out and put em bak in prop for a few days see what happens


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh its a vuid up process im gathering stuff sloweley nutes boosts cannazymes ph up don bbuffer ph metre im gunna put a bathroom cupboard on the end of my grow room soon to put em all in
> 
> im so inpatient so bummed about these seeds il see if attitues extra arrive tomorrow  but then imgetting clones so cant really use em got id have 6 and cant veg 6 under a 250 can i?
> 
> gunna take the vurrant seeds out and put em bak in prop for a few days see what happens


y not? i vegged four under a 150 hps had to rotate them round daily but was all good. u got bigger light to flower right?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> y not? i vegged four under a 150 hps had to rotate them round daily but was all good. u got bigger light to flower right?



yeh il put the 600 in ther as well as the 250 for flower so il have 850 watts of bulbs but the 250 has a 600 bulb in thats fine aint it?
gladd the ballast is built into the light keeps the room warm a little and the 250 dont warm it up much il think il turn the extractor off maybe keep the heat in ther  dont really see the point like if ther not germinating its a waste of lekki int it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Canna cocco pro 
multizyme instead of cannazyme 
rhizotonic 
canna pro a-b
cannaboost and bud xl
advanced nutes pk hammerhead instead of pk13-14
Neva failed me yet cannazyme is ok but try a side by side with multi and compare diffrences multi wins hands down if your wanting to re use cocco then run cannazyme through it after run but its that cheap i buy new all the time !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Canna cocco pro
> multizyme instead of cannazyme
> rhizotonic
> canna pro a-b
> ...


how do i add the cananzyme just add to normal feed or what i cant read the fuking wroting on the bottle

my ankle stinks?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Canna cocco pro
> multizyme instead of cannazyme
> rhizotonic
> canna pro a-b
> ...


thats a shite load nutes and plant care. they all needed? aint the boost same as bud xl? wots the rhizotonic for? roots? and the multi wots that do?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thats a shite load nutes and plant care. they all needed? aint the boost same as bud xl? wots the rhizotonic for? roots? and the multi wots that do?


Haha mate no i use bud xl 1feed then boost another rhizo i use for plant strengh and stress multi to break down dyin roots and healthy root structure


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> how do i add the cananzyme just add to normal feed or what i cant read the fuking wroting on the bottle
> 
> my ankle stinks?


Finish your grow and run double of wot it says through your cocco mate so 5ml to a litre !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Finish your grow and run double of wot it says through your cocco mate so 5ml to a litre !


well im gunna get these seeds bak out so wat u think make a 10 litre res and just flush both pots before i put the new clones in

i thought u added with nutes? anyways ordring sum canna boost and pk this week 

CHEDZ PM MATE


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Uk mate they do a canna start which is for seedlings pal id of been usin that with seeds wot u bin usin ?
Pm bac at ya !


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 18, 2012)

im from the Uk but I live in Spain.... we got allsorts growing in these mountains... you can get a kilo of boomin bud round here for 2 euros a gram... to buy personal you're gonna pay 3 to 4 euros a gram... of nice lovely outdoor weed.... I can sell my Great White Shark at 3.5 or 3 a gram... love being a Ganja Farmer!... Grow MegaWeed outdoors round here!!!! Mmmmm CannabisChristmasTrees! LOLOL


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 18, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> im from the Uk but I live in Spain.... we got allsorts growing in these mountains... you can get a kilo of boomin bud round here for 2 euros a gram... to buy personal you're gonna pay 3 to 4 euros a gram... of nice lovely outdoor weed.... I can sell my Great White Shark at 3.5 or 3 a gram... love being a Ganja Farmer!... Grow MegaWeed outdoors round here!!!! Mmmmm CannabisChristmasTrees! LOLOL


whats the laws in spain for growing mate i'v got family that live there and i mite go stay there for a few months


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

hey chedz was just wondering if you thought the canna a+b is a complete feed mate? also how much does it cost you roughly a run? 
only asking because i had a run with coco about a year or so ago and used crappy coco and nutes (canadian express) after a few probs early on i switched to ionics and the prob was sorted i used grow/bloom and potash and they seemed to do really well i had them growing side by side with soil and didn't notice to much of a difference. i'm thinking of swapping back over for the faster veg growth to shorten cycles down the line but don't fancy to many nutes bottles. it's just my belief but i think if it's a complete feed all the extras shouldn't really be needed if the base feed is complete and not lacking? cheers for any insight mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Uk mate they do a canna start which is for seedlings pal id of been usin that with seeds wot u bin usin ?
> Pm bac at ya !


yeh fukin germed intissue in the airung cupboard in a tupperware tub BUT the fukin lid popped open one niet in themorning i checked and they was bone dryed out so i think thats whats fucked em
yeh i use canna coco a and b not using anythning atm just water keepimng the coco damp but nothing happending i ggues the ddry out fucked em wounded 


pm bak atcha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> im from the Uk but I live in Spain.... we got allsorts growing in these mountains... you can get a kilo of boomin bud round here for 2 euros a gram... to buy personal you're gonna pay 3 to 4 euros a gram... of nice lovely outdoor weed.... I can sell my Great White Shark at 3.5 or 3 a gram... love being a Ganja Farmer!... Grow MegaWeed outdoors round here!!!! Mmmmm CannabisChristmasTrees! LOLOL


Yeah lad i know a few that grow outside in spain there from benidorm sum killa smoke tbh mate cheap as fuck 2 last time i was there i got a q for 25 earos but this was a few years bac tbf !
Welcome to the thread mate
Chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> hey chedz was just wondering if you thought the canna a+b is a complete feed mate? also how much does it cost you roughly a run?
> only asking because i had a run with coco about a year or so ago and used crappy coco and nutes (canadian express) after a few probs early on i switched to ionics and the prob was sorted i used grow/bloom and potash and they seemed to do really well i had them growing side by side with soil and didn't notice to much of a difference. i'm thinking of swapping back over for the faster veg growth to shorten cycles down the line but don't fancy to many nutes bottles. it's just my belief but i think if it's a complete feed all the extras shouldn't really be needed if the base feed is complete and not lacking? cheers for any insight mate


id use canna a b with hammerhead if u did nt wanna use to many things bro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh fukin germed intissue in the airung cupboard in a tupperware tub BUT the fukin lid popped open one niet in themorning i checked and they was bone dryed out so i think thats whats fucked em
> yeh i use canna coco a and b not using anythning atm just water keepimng the coco damp but nothing happending i ggues the ddry out fucked em wounded
> 
> 
> pm bak atcha


gutted for ya lad defo killed the seeds the lid poppin off tho


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

cheers mate so far i'm thinking a+b cal/mag and gh ripen to finish, not sure if the exo needs cal/mag so might be able to drop that and i'll have a look at the hammerhead, i already got bud xl, growtech monster bloom


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Neva used calmag bro neva saw no need to


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

cheers mate i'm just trying to get things ready in me head, i'm in soil at the mo but need to change, i never needed cal/mag before either but the livers seems to need it in soil. the plan is exo and physco in coco and try and speed rotations up when everythings ready i want to do what you do and flip them whilst they're still small so as i can run my t5 24/7 and leave my hps lights running 12/12 and keep an 8wk rotation which will be harder in soil as they seem to take a couple of days to settle in soil


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah mate it took me a little less than 10 weeks from rooted clones to dry bud pal !!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah mate it took me a little less than 10 weeks from rooted clones to dry bud pal !!


that's what im hoping for mate, it took about a week for my last batch of clones to settle in soil, exo,physcosis,livers/blues and am thinking that can be speeded up i noticed when i ran with coco before there was nearly no settle time


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'm just trying to get things ready in me head, i'm in soil at the mo but need to change, i never needed cal/mag before either but the livers seems to need it in soil. the plan is exo and physco in coco and try and speed rotations up when everythings ready i want to do what you do and flip them whilst they're still small so as i can run my t5 24/7 and leave my hps lights running 12/12 and keep an 8wk rotation which will be harder in soil as they seem to take a couple of days to settle in soil


I never needed cal mag before but i'm using it now, i'm not sure if they've switched reservoirs of added or taken something out but the difference before and after is major


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I never needed cal mag before but i'm using it now, i'm not sure if they've switched reservoirs of added or taken something out but the difference before and after is major


funnily enough mate i've had the same thought, don't get me wrong my waters still shit lol but it has always been very hard and defo not lacking, now though it's a different story i'm just hoping it's just the livers, i'm south wales mate what abouts are you from?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

wtf i go for five mins and thers tons of people ive never heard of

hhi guys n gals


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_South_Park_episodes

#wiki blocked look tghats fukin mental
someone try


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> funnily enough mate i've had the same thought, don't get me wrong my waters still shit lol but it has always been very hard and defo not lacking, now though it's a different story i'm just hoping it's just the livers, i'm south wales mate what abouts are you from?


Near Caerphilly, they turned the water off to do maintenance or some shit a few months ago not sure if they done something then


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

It's not blocked, they have removed access to their own site for 24 hours in protest to the US governments SOPA legislation. Google are urrently running a petition along the same lines, basically "fuck off America freedom is a good thing"


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

Awrite bill o2 seems.to b dwn at the moment cant txt or fne or fuck all


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Awrite bill o2 seems.to b dwn at the moment cant txt or fne or fuck all


02 is fine here mate?? but for a few months now it has been going dodgy if ur using iphone try resteing it o2 dont like em for sum reason ? weird

hey anyone having issues with virgin tivo boxes>?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

Na defo o2 m8 mine ma girlfriend and ma mums aint workin not even diallin jat silent then cuts off


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Aye ma Giffgaffs down. they jump on o2's network


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

just playing nfs underground on me psp i modded fukin stuck on a level anyways i came bak on pc cliked me ab for here reading it thhingin wtf.........reliesed iwas on sum random 14 yr old thread LOL div

wounded mate lol guess u shudda agone to specsavers!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> just playing nfs underground on me psp i modded fukin stuck on a level anyways i came bak on pc cliked me ab for here reading it thhingin wtf.........reliesed iwas on sum random 14 yr old thread LOL div
> 
> wounded mate lol guess u shudda agone to specsavers!


your package will be with you before weekend i hope pal should sort ya foot pain out !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> your package will be with you before weekend i hope pal should sort ya foot pain out !!


mate you are the apitamy of awsomeness

you need ANYTHING nerd related lmao just say lol]]cant belive im classed as a geek ffs i done 39 prison sentences im a fukin SOLDIER MATE!!!

sweet chedx wait till mines done comes bak in spades


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> mate you are the apitamy of awsomeness
> 
> you need ANYTHING nerd related lmao just say lol]]cant belive im classed as a geek ffs i done 39 prison sentences im a fukin SOLDIER MATE!!!
> 
> sweet chedx wait till mines done comes bak in spades


no need for me to av back bro i ve enough weed or money 1 could wish for without bein bigheaded or on top fella hope u enjoy it mate and hope to see sone of your posts while you ve smoked sum haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Bollocks. Some form of lice or such living in my reservoir, scooped out any i see and done a res change, might have to order a lil bottle of peroxide or such. Not the bet of timing.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bollocks. Some form of lice or such living in my reservoir, scooped out any i see and done a res change, might have to order a lil bottle of peroxide or such. Not the bet of timing.


Any idea wot they are mate ? Put 2 first class stamps on your package pal just incase lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bollocks. Some form of lice or such living in my reservoir, scooped out any i see and done a res change, might have to order a lil bottle of peroxide or such. Not the bet of timing.



Bleach the fuckers TTT


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Good man.

From the looks of it, water lice, although could be fungus gnats. No real idea, first bug issue i've ever had. They're over 6 weeks into flowering so suppose it could hppened at a worse point in the grow, but it oculd explain why allll of the fan leaves have started yellowing.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any idea wot they are mate ? Put 2 first class stamps on your package pal just incase lol


yeh i do that all the time lol theyl skank u over a mg over the weight fukin wankstains how much is a stamp nowadyas lie 50p and them large envelopes oh no gotta use the bug 1 pound stamps!lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

What about trying Dynamite


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Semtex.......


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good man.
> 
> From the looks of it, water lice, although could be fungus gnats. No real idea, first bug issue i've ever had. They're over 6 weeks into flowering so suppose it could hppened at a worse point in the grow, but it oculd explain why allll of the fan leaves have started yellowing.


maybe time to think about an airstone and air pump maybe?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

I run DWC, airstones and pumps are rather a given...



Those're the cunts.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I run DWC, airstones and pumps are rather a given...
> 
> View attachment 2004928
> 
> Those're the cunts.


the mingin wtf i got tiny little fruit flies just change it man could be anything


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

It has been changed, they come back Could be springtails, could be symphilids. Either way i don't want them in there


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

looks like nymphs. little bastards. Your going to have to clean your roots if you can. In fact I remember an earlier pic, no chance of cleaning roots. Going to have to grin and bear this one out m8. Only a few weeks to go tho eh? Still like the idea of Semtex tho.lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

hey hey my 1000th post!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Still like the idea of Semtex tho.lol


yeh just to be sure u get all the buggers!lol

u aint got any houseplants nr by have u ttt?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 18, 2012)

Just in from work, walked into the living room & stood on a tube of the birds hand cream she'd left on the floor. fucking thing popped under my foot.
White shit squirted all up the wall, covering the tele & sky box like some sort of techy-porno money shot. FOR ABSOLUTE FUCK SAKE!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ttt if you d av posted last night pal id have sent u somethin with your package would of killed the fuckers no probs mate !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Just in from work, walked into the living room & stood on a tube of the birds hand cream she'd left on the floor. fucking thing popped under my foot.
> White shit squirted all up the wall, covering the tele & sky box like some sort of techy-porno money shot. FOR ABSOLUTE FUCK SAKE!


Readin that and bein in a pub eatin is not good nearly made me choke on a steak u fucker lol !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> bein in a pub eatin is not good nearly made me choke on a steak u fucker lol !



il show u a gammy pic of a ankle if u want


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

From reading it appears that i have a case of Symphilids, and sounds like i want to be getting rid of these fuckers pronto. Guess i'll just spend the £20 and buy a bottle of gnat off or such Damn damn damn.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

UKRG said:


> il show u a gammy pic of a ankle if u want


Haha pal if i choke your package might not get there infact im sure it wont !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> From reading it appears that i have a case of Symphilids, and sounds like i want to be getting rid of these fuckers pronto. Guess i'll just spend the £20 and buy a bottle of gnat off or such Damn damn damn.


Aint sure mate but a little plant vitilaty would of sorted u out in res


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Althouhg fter more reading it seems that these don't generally exist in hydro. what the hell are these things, they've got legs and can walk and look exactly like Symphilids, bubt can't find a seemingly reliable treatent when in hydro, just soils.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Other than the sudden yellowing, this is where i'm at. still a way off yet.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Althouhg fter more reading it seems that these don't generally exist in hydro. what the hell are these things, they've got legs and can walk and look exactly like Symphilids, bubt can't find a seemingly reliable treatent when in hydro, just soils.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A6003&rt=nc&_nkw=gnat+off&_dmpt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=2&_sc=1


17.50 so not 20 qwid


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

looks like a big bushy fucker id have trimmed that to death see hwat im dealing with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

looks hungry that TTT. kanny size tree


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

I had thought it might be hunger, but my water was chockablock of nutes, the last of this same plant i grew it yellowed as well, so i used more nutes this time around. It could quite possbily be hungry due to the bugs getting at the roots and countering it's ability to feed itself. I did a complete res change in an attempt to rule out it being hungry, and that was when i found the bugs, so hopefully if things don't get worse then it can all be pegged down to nutrient ratios in the water etc.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you add any calmag supp ttt?


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

Bang some H2O2 into the res see how much they like you then


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^^^fag^^^^^^


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Dam u 3 eyes, that was meant for pukka


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never added cal/mag in my life, never used anything in my growing experience but base nutes and maybe a booster or pk 13/14, never had a need to.

H202 is the easiest first step to take and can most likely be bought in one form or other from the chemist around the corner.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dam u 3 eyes, that was meant for pukka


Dim problem John i guessed that lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Dim problem John i guessed that lol


Say what - said in my American nigga accent


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

ttt buds look tasty tho. was that topped that plant? is that the black rose or bsb?


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Say what - said in my American nigga accent


Dim = 0 and John well everybody knows somebody called John don't they lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ttt buds look tasty tho. was that topped that plant? is that the black rose or bsb?


No topping or Fimming at all, just a scrog screen or two and not much attention paid to it. I guess it could be said i fully deserve what i'm getting right nnow haha. That's HC's BSB x Casey


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Dim = 0 and John well everybody knows somebody called John don't they lol


Still fucking lost............Anyway, how do the Welsh find sheep in long grass........sexy as fuck. boom boom


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

so a yewe shelve is basicaly scrogging?

just got a £8 rebate in my paypal act im itching tobuy summet of ebay for me grow dunno wat tho lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hows the UK lads tonight?

Hard times here I'm afriad.....
I had to buy some soap today  theres nothing at all up this way.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

ive seen many more a yellow plant on here and other sites and they had a good yeild. i thought some strains tended to do diff things.to be fair i like look that plant. loads bud so it seemed. u sure the bugs causing ya yellowing? if only just noticed the bugs i wood doubt its the cause if bin yellowing the 3 4 weeks its bin flowering? anyways good luck with it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

First time i looked in the res in a week  I'm not sure of anything, hence a full res change with fresh nutes to cross off the fact that they're just hungry.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ive seen many more a yellow plant on here and other sites and they had a good yeild. i thought some strains tended to do diff things.to be fair i like look that plant. loads bud so it seemed. u sure the bugs causing ya yellowing? if only just noticed the bugs i wood doubt its the cause if bin yellowing the 3 4 weeks its bin flowering? anyways good luck with it


yeh the jack i just done had like rusty leaves! messed up lil the clones came with pistols tho so that was pretty awsmome! week to go and im started gunna be a beast 2week veg lol na 8 gunna top it chop it piss innit have wank on em if i hav e to put ther gunna be monsters


so what for my grow can i get for 8 pounds of ebay! the calzym was only 7 ph pen 7 so its very possible?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No topping or Fimming at all, just a scrog screen or two and not much attention paid to it. I guess it could be said i fully deserve what i'm getting right nnow haha. That's HC's BSB x Casey


Ttt if u want fella i ve sum plant vitilaty left from a big bottle if u want its yours ? Let me know by tomoz it can b applied to root ball so its safe to b put in a res bro ! Relief for stress kills most bugs in 1 application im sure it con sort ur probs!


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt if u want fella i ve sum plant vitilaty left from a big bottle if u want its yours ? Let me know by tomoz it can b applied to root ball so its safe to b put in a res bro ! Relief for stress kills most bugs in 1 application im sure it con sort ur probs!


It's fucking good gear i haven't seen a mite since i used it, very impressed with it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt if u want fella i ve sum plant vitilaty left from a big bottle if u want its yours ? Let me know by tomoz it can b applied to root ball so its safe to b put in a res bro ! Relief for stress kills most bugs in 1 application im sure it con sort ur probs!


U think it would work on ma bawz. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Well if you're not going to use it yourself i wont say no


----------



## Griffta (Jan 18, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Hows the UK lads tonight?
> 
> Hard times here I'm afriad.....
> I had to buy some soap today  theres nothing at all up this way.


Fuck me robot, that IS hard times. I cant gloat mind as sat here with some weed that I presume was grown on a windowsill lol. Seriously shit. The birds gone to pick up our chippy tea. Cod, chips & mushy peas  so not all bad


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

yeh i thought i was out til i looked in my grinder found a nrly full joints worth!score lol

more than a single skin but less than a kingskin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

i'm near out of my last bits n bobs off the last crop. not bad eeked it out for 6 months or so. 

moved a few ounce of chink recently to feed the troops and was surprised at the quality. it's not shook to hell & has crystal on it and actually gets you high. stunned i was. was only 130 a pop and i think my mate put a tenner on. still smells like slope dope


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's fucking good gear i haven't seen a mite since i used it, very impressed with it


make sure ya wear a gas mask n bio-hazard suit tho lol dont beleive me ask chedz lolol


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> make sure ya wear a gas mask n bio-hazard suit tho lol dont beleive me ask chedz lolol


Sambo i spray it on the plants not do lines of it lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

pan fried gentle in butter and grilled seabass just to get skin chrunchy with jacket potatos cheese and topped with creamy spinach(basically with mascarpone sauce). dinner off champions


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

Wild or farmed? Line caught or from a trawler? Champion can be a subjective term


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pan fried gentle in butter and grilled seabass just to get skin chrunchy with jacket potatos cheese and topped with creamy spinach(basically with mascarpone sauce). dinner off champions


watever happened to propper council estate meals kievws chips n beans,pie n peas,sausage chips and beans 
its all gone pete tong with all this weird stuff


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Sambo i spray it on the plants not do lines of it lol


aparently it was banned??? is good shit agreed, kills everything, dunno bout the claims it can be used so late in flower tho.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aparently it was banned??? is good shit agreed, kills everything, dunno bout the claims it can be used so late in flower tho.


Yeah after i read up on it i just use it start of veg and start of flower and leave it at that, plants love it mites don't happy days lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Who asked you fatty in a squeaky childs voices! Seriously tho sambo i ve been told from a good source plsnt vitilaty is not to be taken lightly pal hence me sayin using sum sort of mask whilst sprayin in confined spaces ! i have on occassions thought fuck it and applied whilst not usin no respiratry gear but fuck kbows wot it is and fuck knows wot harm it does


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 18, 2012)

ttt -bsb,exo,brfz seedling update


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody watching the Barca game. Thrilling stuff


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 18, 2012)

was a tesco job ttt. tesco finest tho haha. it comes thin and boneless. i love it i eat two pack a week this stuff. fav with rainbow trout. this seabass comes nonefrozen in airtight packing. well worth a go.
ukrg i was brought up on council area. i lived on clothes handouts and family help as was so skint as a child. was the only kid at age 14 wearing adult hand me downs baggy as shit and getting hassles off other kids for being the poor boy. still hardens u and ya knuckles tho. i had to become a delboy trying earn few pennys anyways i could. i never forget my roots but wanted alot better for my kids like. i enjoy some nice things in life like nice foods like duck and cheese fresh from france as mrs family well off and have family holiday home south france with orchards etc. but gimme a british steak anydays or maybe argentininan steak yum yum
+


----------



## Griffta (Jan 18, 2012)

nice one bill I forgot.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 18, 2012)

Ronaldo scored the goal, he's such a tool. Amazing player but I love how he'll never be the best. Messi = genius


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2012)

ehyup sex pests


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2012)

ehyup scrotum breath.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

that u back bawbag??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck u know i ve wasted countless hours on this site and u know wot i ve learnt virtualy fuck all my brain needs to explode sum cunt help me !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

I like my women like Italian Cruise ships........Wrecked and ready to go down


----------



## Griffta (Jan 18, 2012)

you oright chedz? lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> that u back bawbag??


take it your talkin tae me scrote itch? naw, ahm on fudrots pc the now, i should be back on next week wae any luck.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 18, 2012)

Griffta said:


> you oright chedz? lol


Neva betta pal just realised all the time i waste on hear i could b helpin folkcout or helpin myself out and learnin somethin ! Jeez im wrecked haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> take it your talkin tae me scrote itch? naw, ahm on fudrots pc the now, i should be back on next week wae any luck.


Fudrot....Im stealing that. Im shattered. Getting ma heed burst from every angle


----------



## dura72 (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fudrot....Im stealing that. Im shattered. Getting ma heed burst from every angle


i actually call her fudrot and even write it on her birthday cards...she's no overly keen on it funnily enuff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Such a cute petname. Only in the West of Scotland. Anyway wit happening your end?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck u know i ve wasted countless hours on this site and u know wot i ve learnt virtualy fuck all my brain needs to explode sum cunt help me !!


same as chedz ive become addicted to the fucker i mean i cant walk or go out so im sat here all day its eithe be a couch potato try and watch films but cant coz the kids runs round or could be bed boud fuk that or sit on pc
look im going on agai yeh i agree with your comment

just incase u all thought im a lay fuk computer cabbage!!lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck u know i ve wasted countless hours on this site and u know wot i ve learnt virtualy fuck all...


you've learned how to turn seeds into a holiday in barbados lad, lets be fair.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

hey guys just got me self a new server woot! it will have all scene stuff on it and if anyone wanst to download from it at max speed via ftp not even ur isp can see what ur downlaoding

just ordered some canna start too! menna be good for clones maybe perlite to?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 18, 2012)

going bed lads like u all are cya


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Liking looking back on this thread everyone saying 120 an oz back when weed was weed english or skunk 120 an o back when i was 14 the good old days
120 o of english (not a strain this is what in the uk we call shit weed, the let down plants)
Cheddar or any other kind of what is now known as 'dank' use to be called skunk or the best weed about 'super skunk' is now about 210 - 250 an o


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Griffta said:


> you've learned how to turn seeds into a holiday in barbados lad, lets be fair.


Best reply lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Elliesdaddy said:


> Best reply lol


It would of bin if i used seeds haha sorry bro clone only please


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ur clones came.from seed originally though cheddz,back in the day lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It would of bin if i used seeds haha sorry bro clone only please


a concure no fucking seeds for me any more fuk them binned em yesterday CLONES ONLY

WTF u doing vhedz u shit the bed or wat a 7.13am post


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ur clones came.from seed originally though cheddz,back in the day lol



maybe a immaculate comception


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha what came first the clone or the seed??? Lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 19, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> whats the laws in spain for growing mate i'v got family that live there and i mite go stay there for a few months


unclear on the laws... like most people round here... the laws seem to change daily.... some say you can have 3 plants... some say 5 plants ... some say 10 plants.... I have asked a few lawyer thingys and they seem unclear also... but basically you will get into trouble if you have ALOTALOTALOT of plants... when you just have your personal grow it doesn't seem to aggravate the coppers! LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

In Spain its illegal to grow any plants. Get caught by the polica local and you will find out. Get caught by the nationals or guardia, they don't give a fuck and cant be fucked with the communication barrier or you can just bribe them. Stayed over in Costa Del Sol for a bit. When the Spanish wanna fuck you, they do it proper


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awrite bill am still no gettin a signal on this fucker!!!! Pop round the back of 11 Lura's no well so a need tae c tae the wee man


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Awrite bill am still no gettin a signal on this fucker!!!! Pop round the back of 11 Lura's no well so a need tae c tae the wee man


Cool. Im not to hot masel. C u soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 19, 2012)

Av no slept right for dys must b cos harvests close n soooo excited!! Na fucks know must b somethin in the water lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Tasty treat for u Sambo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha my clones came from clones and a seeds further down the line many moons ago but to b accurate id av said i ve learned out how to turn clones into a trip to barbados haha i did nt need riu to learn that tho brothers just commensence and alot of experimenting lol dont get me wrong ive failed like so many others but workin things out from problems u madr yoursrlf makes u a betta grower imo


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Right what all this fucking Exo Cheese talk. Ive never smoked it. Smoked Blue Cheese and it blew my head apart. Is the Exo stronger than Livers, if so I want a bit to try cheddar


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Eyup lads hows tings in UKer land, gettin pissed of we graft might fuck it off an go chedz style lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

yeh im going psycosis and exo next grow clones are being made and cali mist ths time labelly coreectly the last turned out o be jack the fukin whopper
so il have 2x cali 1 psycosis and 1 exo


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads hows tings in UKer land, gettin pissed of we graft might fuck it off an go chedz style lol


Fucking do it then....u got the balls? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

it's daft to just grow, puts you on the radar. don't get me wrong ive been down that road and it gets hard to put the cash places you can use it. lumpy mattresses are risky


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's daft to just grow, puts you on the radar. don't get me wrong ive been down that road and it gets hard to put the cash places you can use it. lumpy mattresses are risky


fucking need an enigma machine tae decode that. Luck has it I seem to be on your wavelenghth. lol Educational software, u need a large server in an offsite location for security. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> u need a large server in an offsite location for security. lol


i got one of them


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads hows tings in UKer land, gettin pissed of we graft might fuck it off an go chedz style lol


Lmfbo pukka we ll see how far u get fella i graft my bollox off every day mate no offence and its still dam hard to put money were i want it !! Cheeky fuckin coment that u cunt do wot chedz does lmfbo you would nt last a few hours with wot i do pal no offence from fuckin lashin it down to snow to minus 8 degress to over 30 degress pal i have to work in it and tbf there is times wen i think fuck me i could quit now but theres only so much time growin takes uo before it starts to get at u and family bro trust me i ve been there and nearly lost my nearest and dearest ! Thats wen u start to Q if its worth it all mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fucking need an enigma machine tae decode that. Luck has it I seem to be on your wavelenghth. lol Educational software, u need a large server in an offsite location for security. lol


and thats me sober.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's daft to just grow, puts you on the radar. don't get me wrong ive been down that road and it gets hard to put the cash places you can use it. lumpy mattresses are risky


Haha don true and u know there are that many jealous cunts oit there pal they ll do anythin to see u fail mate believe me jealousy is 1 evil bitch and hope neva to get caught out by the cunt !! Tbh they should b took off the earth pal the world would b a betta place


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> but theres only so much time growin takes uo before it starts to get at u and family bro trust me i ve been there and nearly lost my nearest and dearest ! Thats wen u start to Q if its worth it all mate


i know pal my missu aint happy at all im just trying to provide for my family and upcomeing baby though so its constatnt bikering about it sorta thing damn ionly done 3,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha don true and u know there are that many jealous cunts oit there pal they ll do anythin to see u fail mate believe me jealousy is 1 evil bitch and hope neva to get caught out by the cunt !! Tbh they should b took off the earth pal the world would b a betta place


in the words of B Real ' I only listen to my one OG, he said get money but stay low key'


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

hey attitude paid up sent me fruity juice cronic moby dick and northern lights x big bud!
just started germinating the juice and nl/bb


lol 2 seconds ago i was saynig clones only lol i just wanna get one going NOW!!!
#


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2012)

Massive respect to that man! That's what i call one hell of a welcome home from work  Couldn't smell a thing, had to hack it to pieces with a stanley knife


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2006837
> 
> Massive respect to that man! That's what i call one hell of a welcome home from work  Couldn't smell a thing, had to hack it to pieces with a stanley knife


No probs big man nuff respect for u 2 pal sorry about it being squashed to fuck lmfao quite hard tring to make arfa fit in a cd pack haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2012)

The house is stinking again, i can't complain in any way, oh i missed that smell


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No probs big man nuff respect for u 2 pal sorry about it being squashed to fuck lmfao quite hard tring to make arfa fit in a cd pack haha


your a good man chedz spect for ya! not many stick to ther word nowadays

im getting a juicy chronic and nlxbb going feminized but i wont let them dry out lol new tub for prop
then il get my 2 clones next week  loookin forward to the juicy and without question we all get fed 

orderd sum canna start and perlite and got boost and canazym so i ithink im all set 

umm wat do i do wth perlite?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The house is stinking again, i can't complain in any way, oh i missed that smell


Haha ttt i was quite worried about the smell pal the tape done its thing tho thank fuck hope i enjoy iz mate haha sorry about all the dusty stuff it was on newspaper so i thought fuck it throw the lot in haha as u do


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> your a good man chedz spect for ya! not many stick to ther word nowadays
> 
> im getting a juicy chronic and nlxbb going feminized but i wont let them dry out lol new tub for prop
> then il get my 2 clones next week  loookin forward to the juicy and without question we all get fed
> ...


Mate at the end of the day i dont smoke nomore and if i can help out i will like i said i would pal fuck why should some1 go back on there word if they got it for fuck all in the first place your package will b sent tomoz bro not had chance to go post office today no bs from my ends!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mate at the end of the day i dont smoke nomore and if i can help out i will like i said i would pal fuck why should some1 go back on there word if they got it for fuck all in the first place your package will b sent tomoz bro not had chance to go post office today no bs from my ends!


np fella u post it at a post office?lol

got all exited wen i seen bubble envelop arrive today thinkig robbie's turned up WOUNDED wen it stil hasent com 13 days now???hmm
it weouldnt have smelled so im puzzled TTT got his??? im baffled


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfbo pukka we ll see how far u get fella i graft my bollox off every day mate no offence and its still dam hard to put money were i want it !! Cheeky fuckin coment that u cunt do wot chedz does lmfbo you would nt last a few hours with wot i do pal no offence from fuckin lashin it down to snow to minus 8 degress to over 30 degress pal i have to work in it and tbf there is times wen i think fuck me i could quit now but theres only so much time growin takes uo before it starts to get at u and family bro trust me i ve been there and nearly lost my nearest and dearest ! Thats wen u start to Q if its worth it all mate


No offence chedz but id do that in my sleep mate, im a fuckin athelete, you think ya hard scaffolders an got shit on me. id run rings round de lad!! lmffbo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No offence chedz but id do that in my sleep mate, im a fuckin athelete, you think ya hard scaffolders an got shit on me. id run rings round de lad!! lmffbo


Plenty of jobs here bru lol ? !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Cant be that hard graft chedz your on here loads in day you tossin it off mate? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

1 job to another mate not job and knock !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvXo4sGB7zM


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

how long do you let your exodus go for chedz?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

On the Atkins diet again


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Now onto can number 2. Got 12 of them to go through. Need to tend to the girls about 8 tho. If Im half pissed Im less para. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how long do you let your exodus go for chedz?


All dependin bro but between 8 and 9 weeks mate !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> All dependin bro but between 8 and 9 weeks mate !


just grew it meself for the 1st time on the last run, is a strain n half the exodus, still prefer the extra fruitiness of the pyscho but for £££ and ease the exo wins, livers is gone now too fussy and weak at 8-9wks.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice Billy, Thursday is the new friday & all that


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Fuck I thought it was Friday


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

PS - I could watch that forever


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just grew it meself for the 1st time on the last run, is a strain n half the exodus, still prefer the extra fruitiness of the pyscho but for £££ and ease the exo wins, livers is gone now too fussy and weak at 8-9wks.


Ive got a NL x Bigbud on the go. Hopefully its a keeper. All in good time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Cough cough!!............ whats it like bill?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> PS - I could watch that forever


Thats zahia dehar, the call girl who slept with Ribery & half the french footy team when she was 17/18.What an amazingly filthy young lady & only 2 grand a night!



fuck knows how to make pics any bigger


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> On the Atkins diet again
> 
> View attachment 2007009





newuserlol said:


> just grew it meself for the 1st time on the last run, is a strain n half the exodus, still prefer the extra fruitiness of the pyscho but for £££ and ease the exo wins, livers is gone now too fussy and weak at 8-9wks.


yeah mate i ve picked at 8 9 and 10 weeks and tbh pal you would nt tell the diffrence as im sure ttt could tell u know lol were the ficks he gone lol dont av to cain it all in 1 night ttt lmfbo


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

fuckin lol at he idea of tip top cramming that gift into every bong, pipe & skin he's got


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a NL x Bigbud on the go. Hopefully its a keeper. All in good time


ive just put that down silly wats it like?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

@cheddar, the exodus cheese u grew m8 is it the one from greenhouse seeds or is it the Kaliman exodus cheese#1, I know urs wer clones but are any of these the same??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had a joint and nothing else  I'm being dare i say it, slightly sensible, might as well make it last a bit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @cheddar, the exodus cheese u grew m8 is it the one from greenhouse seeds or is it the Kaliman exodus cheese#1, I know urs wer clones but are any of these the same??


chedder only grows the greenhouse exodus cheese the origanal lol every1 nos greenhouse is the origanal lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chedder only grows the greenhouse exodus cheese the origanal lol every1 nos greenhouse is the origanal lol


Says on attitude that there good for scrogging and LST, anyone tried them this way?


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

one of my mates who buys says 2.2g for a bagged 1/8th is generous in Leeds area, anyone shocked by this? What are the deals like where you guys are? £250 an oz is bonkers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

Be lucky to get an oz for £250 over in N.I, unless ur looking to buy a few of them! 3g for £50!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> one of my mates who buys says 2.2g for a bagged 1/8th is generous in Leeds area, anyone shocked by this? What are the deals like where you guys are? £250 an oz is bonkers


im in leeds lad yeh ther paying daft prices but ONLY if the weeds fluffy i do at 150 all the way


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> one of my mates who buys says 2.2g for a bagged 1/8th is generous in Leeds area, anyone shocked by this? What are the deals like where you guys are? £250 an oz is bonkers


2.2g aint a bad scores unfortunaly,


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

no it aint for 15 here u get 1.2

they call the eighths........morons


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Be lucky to get an oz for £250 over in N.I, unless ur looking to buy a few of them! 3g for £50!!!


isn't NI 22.5% VAT on papers and baccy as well? you guys are fucked !


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> im in leeds lad yeh ther paying daft prices but ONLY if the weeds fluffy i do at 150 all the way


I had a lad offer me 180 on any amount


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> I had a lad offer me 180 on any amount


does he buy bulk


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

london ur get 1.6/1.8 for a score i.e £20 so 2.2 aint too bad like i said.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

There robbing the fucking lives out of us over here lad, that bad I gotta wrk in london to earn a half decent wage


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

bbi5 minutes


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cough cough!!............ whats it like bill?


dunno yet, ull be the 1st to know


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

i just cant charge 2 for a oz i feel tie as fuk 250 thats the asians


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> dunno yet, ull be the 1st to know


hows it looking ssb is it the greenhouse seedsone? howd she veg n that?


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> does he buy bulk


probably up to 1/4 or 1/2 lb


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

If cheddar moved over here for a year he'd be worth a fuckin fortune lol!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> probably up to 1/4 or 1/2 lb


in leeds? like uk


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've had a joint and nothing else  I'm being dare i say it, slightly sensible, might as well make it last a bit.


hope its smooth enough for ya pal 



newuserlol said:


> chedder only grows the greenhouse exodus cheese the origanal lol every1 nos greenhouse is the origanal lol


Yeah samb greenhouse is the dogs bollox bro cant beat thise fuckers ay lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Griffta said:


> fuckin lol at he idea of tip top cramming that gift into every bong, pipe & skin he's got


Haha just got the picture in me head lmfbo!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> hope its smooth enough for ya pal
> 
> 
> Yeah samb greenhouse is the dogs bollox bro cant beat thise fuckers ay lol!!


yeh mine are greenhouse seeds thought they was dinafem


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

Goina give the exodus cheese ago, have to wait four weeks for the hermied bluewidows finishing, I've no interest in them anymore but may as well let them finish, it's only four weeks!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

I stressed the fuck outta them I think, went a little mad with the scissors one day and cut off most off the undercanopy at once, ahh well we learn from our mistakes!


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

is there any other leeds? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I stressed the fuck outta them I think, went a little mad with the scissors one day and cut off most off the undercanopy at once, ahh well we learn from our mistakes!


is the mistake the scissor issue or thinking greenhouse exodus is the real deal? lmao


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

Don mentioned B-real & Cypress Hill earlier so Ive been taking advantage of having the place to myself & playing 90's rap loud as fuck. Notorious, Nas 1st album, Big L & Mobb Deep all getting a play for the first time in years 
fuckin ace


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is the mistake the scissor issue or thinking greenhouse exodus is the real deal? lmao


Haha mad cunt sambs lmfao neva a dull day round this thread ay lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Goina give the exodus cheese ago, have to wait four weeks for the hermied bluewidows finishing, I've no interest in them anymore but may as well let them finish, it's only four weeks!


The GHS exodus is tasty i wouldn't of thought it's as good as the original but it is very nice the colas are small but the buds are tight i would also recommend topping them for yield


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I stressed the fuck outta them I think, went a little mad with the scissors one day and cut off most off the undercanopy at once, ahh well we learn from our mistakes!


Haha mate trimmin sometimes makes mine hermi but fuck it more exo seeds then ay!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is the mistake the scissor issue or thinking greenhouse exodus is the real deal? lmao


????? You've confused me now u prick!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

chedz my area will go for 180-250 an o. depends who u r and goes rapid these parts. a gram a tenner.
standard bud or ronsil will go for 130-150 an oz. its normally good nicely dryed and cured but u get batch off shite now and again. twenty quid 3 gs. henrys or 8ths r a thing off past the full 3.5g ent bin bout for years.
if u gett off young uns they will try blag 1.6 for twenty of a high grade like pot gold or chedz.
this growing lark is so addictive man. dare say i enjoy growing as much as smoking the product now


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> ????? You've confused me now u prick!


thats the uk spirit nobjokey, keep growing ya greenhouse they rule!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> chedz my area will go for 180-250 an o. depends who u r and goes rapid these parts. a gram a tenner.
> standard bud or ronsil will go for 130-150 an oz. its normally good nicely dryed and cured but u get batch off shite now and again. twenty quid 3 gs. henrys or 8ths r a thing off past the full 3.5g ent bin bout for years.
> if u gett off young uns they will try blag 1.6 for twenty of a high grade like pot gold or chedz.
> this growing lark is so addictive man. dare say i enjoy growing as much as smoking the product now


Tell em ill meet them in the middle and ill sell it at £205 an o lad and we got a deal ttt should b able to tell ya the grade lol thats if he puts his valcano down that is lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha mate trimmin sometimes makes mine hermi but fuck it more exo seeds then ay!!


Was my first time scroggin, cleared everything underneath in one clean swoop!!!lol, yep, goina try this stuff sayin as u guys can't shut the fuck up about it lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> ????? You've confused me now u prick!


Dont worry pal he confuses every cunt lol!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> ????? You've confused me now u prick!


Real exo cheese is clone only pal.
WHAT?? He coulda spent hard earned on some shit seeds thinking he was getting cheddar style goodness


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Dont worry pal he confuses every cunt lol!


thats why ur growing the greenhouse fake opps ment version hay m8 lolol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never grown GH seeds so no idea if they're good or not.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Was my first time scroggin, cleared everything underneath in one clean swoop!!!lol, yep, goina try this stuff sayin as u guys can't shut the fuck up about it lol!!


Yeah mate cheese are real ladies they like to keep there bush trim tbf pal 1 clean swoop aint gonna hurt them mate they like it rough as fuck the meaner the keaner they say !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

So are these greenhouse exodus cheese seeds worth a look or not?? Looking for answers of anyone
But that knobend NEWUSERLOL!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats why ur growing the greenhouse fake opps ment version hay m8 lolol


Stop dissin gh fat boy i do that much of there cheese i get seeds for fuck all haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Real exo cheese is clone only pal.
> WHAT?? He coulda spent hard earned on some shit seeds thinking he was getting cheddar style goodness


yeah ajan is the god of weed! i hear leds are the the new hps too lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Stop dissin gh fat boy i do that much of there cheese i get seeds for fuck all haha


greenhouse rule m8, so does hardwork lol

u not noshing pukka 2night then?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So are these greenhouse exodus cheese seeds worth a look or not?? Looking for answers of anyone
> But that knobend NEWUSERLOL!!


lmao..............................


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So are these greenhouse exodus cheese seeds worth a look or not?? Looking for answers of anyone
> But that knobend NEWUSERLOL!!


I say yes i got 1 in now and some in the jar, not as strong as my urban nigel but she is tasty


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

hahaha fuck off sambo.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> greenhouse rule m8, so does hardwork lol
> 
> u not noshing pukka 2night then?


Na he fell out with me i think lol he want to try and compete with me but his head ay big enough


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> greenhouse rule m8, so does hardwork lol
> 
> u not noshing pukka 2night then?


Haha weres your mate kev dont tell me u fell out anall


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha weres your mate kev dont tell me u fell out anall


fucking el kev aint been giving out since i kept accussing him of every wrong thats wrong with riu lol ur fault aswel cahnging me posts that night! lool


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el kev aint given me head since i kept accussing him of every wrong thats wrong with riu lol ur fault aswel cahnging me posts that night! lool


Was he any good at it pal lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Was he any good at it pal lmfao


lmao CUNT..........................


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

given tho chedz u had me good n proper that night sounds like 1 of u and pukkas nights i no but only hading u had of me was changing me quotes lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tell em ill meet them in the middle and ill sell it at £205 an o lad and we got a deal ttt should b able to tell ya the grade lol thats if he puts his valcano down that is lol


unfortunately with holidays and mrs bday and xmas just bin i gotta b careful with my dough or wood meet for a bigger weight matey. ozs go to quick mate. wen i used sell ,2 ki aweek off standard green could go easy. but kids do slow u down. haha well some off us u crazy fucker. 2000 odd gs haha ya house must stank


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao CUNT..........................


Fuckin smashin lad will neva forget that lad quality u only come on to cause trouble and fuck up this thread u cunt fuck me id have loved to av seen your face that night u cunt haha kev


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> unfortunately with holidays and mrs bday and xmas just bin i gotta b careful with my dough or wood meet for a bigger weight matey. ozs go to quick mate. wen i used sell ,2 ki aweek off standard green could go easy. but kids do slow u down. haha well some off us u crazy fucker. 2000 odd gs haha ya house must stank


Fuck the house and being smart with money lol na bro i hear that tho kids do slow u down until u get the taste again lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the house and being smart with money lol na bro i hear that tho kids do slow u down until u get the taste again lmfao


haha yeah gimme a shout after ya next grow


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin smashin lad will neva forget that lad quality u only come on to cause trouble and fuck up this thread u cunt fuck me id have loved to av seen your face that night u cunt haha kev


thats why i stay in the uk thread nowdays cause end of if ya carnt grow weed as easy as it is after a bit off reading n research then ya shouldnt bother......................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats why i stay in the uk thread nowdays cause end of if ya carnt grow weed as easy as it is after a bit off reading n research then ya shouldnt bother......................


Haha very true but u know sum cunts gotta make it harder for themselves ay fuck me i ve done so myself abd made mistakes but i ve neva made the same 1 twice lad haha !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha yeah gimme a shout after ya next grow


Were u from lad?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> is there any other leeds? lol


south?>leeds if you got a bulk buyer we could both get fed


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

ok ya complete set of wankers whats the topic?? lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ok ya complete set of wankers whats the topic?? lmao


Topics are like squirrel shit en they................brown and full of nuts


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2012)

Trying to walk to the fridge for another beer stoned and with a completely numb right leg, makes for an entertaining few minutes.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Trying to walk to the fridge for another beer stoned and with a completely numb right leg, makes for an entertaining few minutes.


TTT dont be a pussy mate  thats pain bruv yours is just a inconveniance stop winging gand move ur ass


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

is that some sort of maggot/tape worm thats wriggling out of the hole on the left??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Get that foot tae fuck, Im sick of looking at it. GHS are pish, dodgy as fuck genetics and not the proper strain. Arjan = thief. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

Griffta said:


> is that some sort of maggot/tape worm thats wriggling out of the hole on the left??


ther all one hole now  fuking starting to go upy leg


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol, thot it was time for a foot update! Fuck m8 that's looking painful, what's the docs sayin now? Is it healin any at all?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Arjan = thief. lol


fyi its arjUn not an


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, thot it was time for a foot update! Fuck m8 that's looking painful, what's the docs sayin now? Is it healin any at all?


mate ive asked if il loose me foot they wont answer alli know is its not healing and stinks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

What was the whole cause? How'd it start?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

yeeeeeeeaaaahh there seems to be a bit of whiteish, yellow goo, oozing & seeping from the bottom. I'm not being funny fella but do you reckon you might lose your foot?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> mate ive asked if il loose me foot they wont answer alli know is its not healing and stinks


shit sorry to hear that. if it stinks thats not good.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> TTT dont be a pussy mate View attachment 2007407 thats pain bruv yours is just a inconveniance stop winging gand move ur ass



Numb is quite the opposit to pain :/


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2012)

lol sambos post has now magicly dissapeared !  

Didnt know if to laugh like fuck or cringe at that joke ..... i ended up laughing  lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> mate ive asked if il loose me foot they wont answer alli know is its not healing and stinks


Jesus man. U reckon you will lose it. Fuck that harsh. If it need to come off, I reckon u got a belter of a payout coz of the mental nurse. Neglect and all that shit. Them injury laywers will lap it up


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ther all one hole now View attachment 2007450View attachment 2007452 fuking starting to go upy leg


u nipple y u letting it get that bad? man get hospital . u b no use to ya family as a cripple


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lol sambos post has now magicly dissapeared !
> 
> Didnt know if to laugh like fuck or cringe at that joke ..... i ended up laughing  lol


thought i better delete it was abit near the mark lol thank fuck ya didnt quote it.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thought i better delete it was abit near the mark lol thank fuck ya didnt quote it.....


That Black label kicking in. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That Black label kicking in. lol


black label is killing me m8 different class to the cheap shit......


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thought i better delete it was abit near the mark lol thank fuck ya didnt quote it.....


didnt even no u could delete ya posts?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

A foots bouta be worth a shot load of money!
Maybe not enuf to lose a foot but it'll def make it a lot easier, I feel for u lad, seriously! Hope it starts healing cos them pics are fucking sic!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Were u from lad?


east midlands


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> black label is killing me m8 different class to the cheap shit......


you'll soon be squinting yer eyes about an inch fae the laptop screen. Wit u puffing Sambo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah UKRG, u needa get to the hospital lad!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> you'll soon be squinting yer eyes about an inch fae the laptop screen. Wit u puffing Sambo


nuffing sbill if i ad a joint now id spew, am waiting for a m8 to finish a family dinner n hopefully go sniff a load of free gluecose lol opps ment coke who cares aslong as its free........


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nuffing sbill if i ad a joint now id spew, am waiting for a m8 to finish a family dinner n hopefully go sniff a load of free gluecose lol opps ment coke who cares aslong as its free........


I was just over feeding the girls and done a line of proper. Im flying. Had to go buy 12 Stella


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive got a little puff there, might have a doob later, dunno if I got skins tho. CAN PIPE


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a little puff there, might have a doob later, dunno if I got skins tho. CAN PIPE


what is it bill???


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2012)

i got some good sniff at min 1800 a oz but its like 75% pure ... been knocking it out at £10 a point and people are loving it lol ... crack prices an all that


----------



## MrBigFoot (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi People  click below please. 

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/504391-boycott-certain-products.html#post6961899


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

The white is not white, its yellow and the weed I got is that Space


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i got some good sniff at min 1800 a oz but its like 75% pure ... been knocking it out at £10 a point and people are loving it lol ... crack prices an all that


Mines is 2k an oz. 100 bar for .8


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The white is not white, its yellow and the weed I got is that Space


good sniff aint always yellow in colour sbill not knocking urs but yellowness aint the decider oldboy......


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

the decider is when u all send me samples lmfao..........


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

fuk me got sum brand new sholifted shit here gotta confirm shit with ebay coz ther high end clothing wtf


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mines is 2k an oz. 100 bar for .8


75% pure yeh rite lol im not having that no clas a is that pure anymore


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> fuk me got sum brand new sholifted shit here gotta confirm shit with ebay coz ther high end clothing wtf


wot u doing here???? u need go docs/hospital get pumped full antibiotics etc. finish ya j n feck off n save ya foot y u can.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> good sniff aint always yellow in colour sbill not knocking urs but yellowness aint the decider oldboy......


Comes in 50g bullet thingys. Ill take a card payment and send a g down.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Gypsy Blood CH4. Guys fucking solid. U would need to shoot the cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> 75% pure yeh rite lol im not having that no clas a is that pure anymore


it is up north fella. and the rest you can get it better in fact but to be honest it's that strong you need to bash it or it just shuts you up for an hour while you space cadet. jittery sweats the lot. stuffs crackers. we call it the proper in the toon.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is up north fella. and the rest you can get it better in fact but to be honest it's that strong you need to bash it or it just shuts you up for an hour while you space cadet. jittery sweats the lot. stuffs crackers. we call it the proper in the toon.


wen i used to do it it was simular strength and price but called flake or another was pearl


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Comes in 50g bullet thingys. Ill take a card payment and send a g down.lol


u shore it wouldnt get lost in the post AGAIN lmao

and not at you sbill but even straight out the columbian jungles its far from 100% pure they just aint got the chems or the knowledge to do so most on my research is 80-90%


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is up north fella. and the rest you can get it better in fact but to be honest it's that strong you need to bash it or it just shuts you up for an hour while you space cadet. jittery sweats the lot. stuffs crackers. we call it the proper in the toon.


I go like a meercat.lol Time for another me thinks. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

This will be between 70-80. Washes back at .7 but benzo washes back. Best Ive had up here for a long time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

They call it the pures up my way, no some kids that wash it up to crack an dont lose hardly fuck all weight so gotta be up there with a high %, blows my tits off! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Cunts in the jungles are now cutting it wae benzo. Also these fucking chemists are making synth cocaine. 8k a kilo, we call it booster


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> They call it the pures up my way, no some kids that wash it up to crack an dont lose hardly fuck all weight so gotta be up there with a high %, blows my tits off! lol


wahing it up yeah or the acetone wash and ur see how pure it is......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> They call it the pures up my way, no some kids that wash it up to crack an dont lose hardly fuck all weight so gotta be up there with a high %, blows my tits off! lol


Benzo rocks up tho m8


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u shore it wouldnt get lost in the post AGAIN lmao


tell me about it

yeh good coke u ad 1/3 bicarbinate of soda norm grammes are .8 so wats that 50 qwid? so .3 of bicarb would be 1.1 we used to end up with .8

wen i got really good at t i was cooking ounces up fukin shittin if i fucked it! amonia is better


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of shiney crystals does me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen i used to do it it was simular strength and price but called flake or another was pearl


any man who's had his fair share of beak knows what the good looks like. i dunno bout you lot but i can see any bashing agent a mile off and taste most of them that you cant. i can tell you what your E's been cut with by the taste of it. the locals use that creatine stuff the body builder use as bash. not a bad mixer. 


supersillybilly said:


> I go like a meercat.lol Time for another me thinks. lol


atkins my arse fella your on the cokey bogey diet you lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm signing out before i ring the man. bunch of druggies in here


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any man who's had his fair share of beak knows what the good looks like. i dunno bout you lot but i can see any bashing agent a mile off and taste most of them that you cant. i can tell you what your E's been cut with by the taste of it. the locals use that creatine stuff the body builder use as bash. not a bad mixer.
> 
> atkins my arse fella your on the cokey bogey diet you lad


kreatin, yeh they do that in jail with smack

we always used paracetamol safe and no fears of hurting anyone not in grammes obviously wed add to unces then cut up and then rock it bak to a solid lump so the customers love solid coke


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

reformed me matey but nice to hear things still the same haha. right apple strudel time


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm signing out before i ring the man. bunch of druggies in here


Your on the spirits eh. Nothing like a fat line to wash it down wae eh. lol Get on the bat fone


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Gypsy Blood CH4. Guys fucking solid. U would need to shoot the cunt


Haha nothin a good kick in the bollox could nt sort out with maybe his nose chewed off fella haha just call me hannibal chedz lmfbo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> kreatin, yeh they do that in jail with smack
> 
> we always used paracetamol safe and no fears of hurting anyone not in grammes obviously wed add to unces then cut up and then rock it bak to a solid lump so the customers love solid coke


'hear this is pure off the rock this man, take ya head clean off '


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

piss heds the lot of ya


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Rollitup is called sniffitup tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Your on the spirits eh. Nothing like a fat line to wash it down wae eh. lol Get on the bat fone


you fuckin psychic or what? few brandies aye. i'm leaving the white for a good while. was borderline problem over the crimbo. missus was giving me too much aggro.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Used to bash it then triple bag it in a freezer bag, nip out, jack the motor up, put it between 2 books. That was my 1.5 tonne press. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you fuckin psychic or what? few brandies aye. i'm leaving the white for a good while. was borderline problem over the crimbo. missus was giving me too much aggro.


BorderLINE being the choice word. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

hahahah on form sir 

like hadrians fuckin wall some of them


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Just brain working overtime. Time for 3000 cigs


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

well enjoy ur shit lads me myself i wont do that stuff no more nothing means nothing just dont get a problem with it seriously been ther done that and its not cool u could loose everything despite u being doing it for yrs w/eva


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wahing it up yeah or the acetone wash and ur see how pure it is......


Listen mate there big time not a reckhead like you lol.....they no what there doin an its shit hot, probs same gear donnys on about, much better the higher up the country you go, not like that fairy bollox you southerners wiff an give it large lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 'hear this is pure off the rock this man, take ya head clean off '


''off the rock bruv'' does it have to be yellow aswell to qaulify as pure lol or just ''of the rock'' lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

30 paces handbags winner takes the other yem. lmfbo


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Listen mate there big time not a reckhead like you lol.....they no what there doin an its shit hot, probs same gear donnys on about, much better the higher up the country you go, not like that fairy bollox you southerners wiff an give it large lol


thats cause u northan monkey never been further south than birmingham lol dont tell me its yellow and '' off the rock'' lmfao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''off the rock bruv'' does it have to be yellow aswell to qaulify as pure lol or just ''of the rock'' lmao


Its as yellow as your fingers from all them special rollups. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''off the rock bruv'' does it have to be yellow aswell to qaulify as pure lol or just ''of the rock'' lmao



hhahahahah the yellow's off the cock not the rock


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

see what u cunts just done to me! just hit a water hazard!!! CUNTS


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 19, 2012)

If it was proper coke and you washed it back to crack say a g of coke would wash back to 1.1gram of crack lads use a 1/3 bi carb than u would coke and hey presto you got yaself a proper rock lmfao 15 year ago u paid 25k on a kilo of peng coke straight out the docks and u could mix 50/50 so u ended uo with 2kilo at the same price i ve saw a lad cookin a oz and the glass has smashed all over the cooker lmfao lets just say he got the next cunt right haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats cause u northan monkey never been further south than birmingham lol dont tell me its yellow and '' off the rock'' lmfao


This stuff aint rock, its like concrete before it hardens. Better to hotplate it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Ever seen that doc where there makin it in the jungle, they got that block an they just peel abit off with a knife an have the tiniest line, that shits yellow, as soon as its left them its bashed with the same amount so like 50% bollox we get as pure i reckon no more. more its bashed the whiter it gets!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ever seen that doc where there makin it in the jungle, they got that block an they just peel abit off with a knife an have the tiniest line, that shits yellow, as soon as its left them its bashed with the same amount so like 50% bollox we get as pure i reckon no more. more its bashed the whiter it gets!


yeah m8 keep watching youtbe u no best lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

cokes a bad drug neway i aint even gonna wind up nemore its fucking with me golf.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought u spilled a glass. U playing Tiger or something???


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I thought u spilled a glass. U playing Tiger or something???


yeah m8 2012 the masters.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

It was on the bbc you loon, it showed you how they make it, then they was cryin cos all the chemicals got pored into the jungle rivers, it was a good watch, 
you was only sayin the other day i should watch more docs, now fuck off we ya fake sniff lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

U online????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

was just thinkin same love abit of tigers me, im xbox tho, reckheads PS3!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U online????


dont know are u?

xbox 360+= bag of shite


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> It was on the bbc you loon, it showed you how they make it, then they was cryin cos all the chemicals got pored into the jungle rivers, it was a good watch,
> you was only sayin the other day i should watch more docs, now fuck off we ya fake sniff lol


m8 most i sniff nowdays if the 80-100 a 8th shit that i aint even paid for but have lived in trinidad and also south africa and trust me it wasnt always yellow or ''off the rock lol'' but i no nufffing lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U online????


the e.a servers are down sbill been trying to get on all night....


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 most i sniff nowdays if the 80-100 a 8th shit that i aint even paid for but have lived in trinidad and also south africa and trust me it wasnt always yellow or ''off the rock lol'' but i no nufffing lolol


yellow is the amonia used to bake the coke white is the other shit from the homeland


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

cokapedia in here the neet.

media white out


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

TTT pm mate if ur up


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

i gave up online. cunts r just too good. i was getting scores of 18 under and they were getting 26 and shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> was just thinkin same love abit of tigers me, im xbox tho, reckheads PS3!


had 4 360's over the years 2 missus smashed 1 sold for drugs and another sold cause had enough of paying for online, loving the ps3 tho so far is me 1st 1.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

my mate got that tiger woods and spent most of the time trying to crack the ball off the spectators swedes. he is a bit special mind.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cokapedia in here the neet.
> 
> media white out


stop winding yaself up and get on the fone ya no ya want a cheeky 1 lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive had bangin shit in mexico sambo that was white an that blew me nut off, all im sayin is them monkeys had just made the stuff it was still wet like they couldnt crush it they had to peel abit off an that was yellow as fuck, could dry white? who nos ey!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive had bangin shit in mexico sambo that was white an that blew me nut off, all im sayin is them monkeys had just made the stuff it was still wet like they couldnt crush it they had to peel abit off an that was yellow as fuck, could dry white? who nos ey!


i dont no all i no is ive had AMAZING shit that aint yellow or rock form and neither was in tourist ville cancun lmaoi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stop winding yaself up and get on the fone ya no ya want a cheeky 1 lol


nee chance man. im a stubborn twat at best of times. once ive set my mind to it thats that.

1 turns to a cheeky 100. why i never got into that game. there's just as much dollar as growing and more to be made there cos of fools like me who get carried away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont no all i no is ive had amazing shit that aint yellow or rock form and neither was in tourist ville cancun lmaoi


spring fuckin break yall!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

its oright these gypys. hopefully its gonna show that nutter get some revenge on the machete fuckers lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

fucking nuts innit giffta


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

looks good screen s dont look like a b movie


----------



## Airwave (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG, start soaking your foot in _colloidal silver_ before that rot spreads even further.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> UKRG, start soaking your foot in _colloidal silver_ before that rot spreads even further.


might even chuck out a few fem seeds too lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> might even chuck out a few fem seeds too lmao


best cheese u ever smoked


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

rite this is what i got if anyone wants anything

1x boxed new (obv) braun series 1 190 easy shaving shaver http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/120646485571?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

1 pair of size 10 ladies lipsy jeans tagges on not price tho but google em ther 120 a pair
1 paair of size 10 ladies miss 60 jeans size 27 so thats a ten i think
3 pairs of gap jogging pants dark blue rrp 29.99 with price tags

jeans 15 a a pair
jogging pants 10er each
shaver 15 qwid payapl accpted 


) lol ebay wont let me post hi end jeans gotta verify my fukin payapl takes 3-4 days


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> UKRG, start soaking your foot in _colloidal silver_ before that rot spreads even further.


yeh ive got _colloidal silver and carbon pad directly over it it still stinks tho_


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

Griffta said:


> its oright these gypys. hopefully its gonna show that nutter get some revenge on the machete fuckers lol


u seen a gypy film called knuckle( i think anyways ). good veiwing bout the joyces and flinns etc


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u seen a gypy film called knuckle( i think anyways ). good veiwing bout the joyces and flinns etc


is shite mdb watch some felony fights much better than the shite fights in knuckle.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u seen a gypy film called knuckle( i think anyways ). good veiwing bout the joyces and flinns etc


yeh the last fite was a faggot btich fight but he won 120 grand none of em could fite for shit just big fat cunts throwing ther weight around and every twat egging them on!LOL
http://www.1man1jar.com :O


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is shite mdb watch some felony fights much better than the shite fights in knuckle.


i liked it man i liked way the old boy was cleaver n got them paying big odds to fight him. his younger bro was an animal to be fair.
also the film was more about the family fueds then the fighting a documentry then a blood fest. i like no the history and shite.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 19, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh ive got _colloidal silver and carbon pad directly over it it still stinks tho_


The medical communiity is officially using coloidal silver now? The ppm needs to be really high. I'd just make my own.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

im wanted a weatherspoons 4.20 large breakfast allready n i aint even woke up yet lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> The medical communiity is officially using coloidal silver now? The ppm needs to be really high. I'd just make my own.


yeh they got carbon and carcoal in ther too menna suk the shit out and stop the smell................it stinks



newuserlol said:


> im wanted a weatherspoons 4.20 large breakfast allready n i aint even woke up yet lol


yeh n i want a blowjob tonite but i dont think its gunna happen so DEAL WITH IT!!!

haha


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u seen a gypy film called knuckle( i think anyways ). good veiwing bout the joyces and flinns etc





newuserlol said:


> is shite mdb watch some felony fights much better than the shite fights in knuckle.


Yeah I have seen that, kinda boring to be honest. It was like a 2hr you tube video. Whats felony fights? sounds quite good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2012)

Pic of the girls for ya lads enjoy!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah I have seen that, kinda boring to be honest. It was like a 2hr you tube video. Whats felony fights? sounds quite good


felony fights is qaulity but admittedly theres still a few shit fight try download felony fights the bloodiest battles...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah I have seen that, kinda boring to be honest. It was like a 2hr you tube video. Whats felony fights? sounds quite good


boodiest battles 
http://extratorrent.com/download/2228379/Felony.Fights.Bloodiest.Battles.DVDRIP.XVID.torrent

or if hotfiles your thing
http://www.filestube.com/ajfhJ0SGNFfrJzWnjxFTmi/F-F-B-B-YumYum.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

atching this Coppers on CH4. tv gold. copper reffered to people as snafu - sub normal and fucking usless


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

yeah i'm watching that. people are fucking bellends aren't they?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 19, 2012)

and there's ALWAYS some old tart screeching WHAAAT" at the rozzers lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

well im sat trolling and dunking a 25% extra fee pak of cgocolate digestives  got sum weed ealir is fukin wet i may micro it its been ni cupboard but not very dence sam as my last starin i did better and ges a ceteran! better as in qaulity not quantity wats free is free
if i was single it would be about the quality and genetics but i simply cant get into that only way to keep the wife sweet is gigeing her a wedge

single id quite happilyveg a plant for a yr before floweinr lol


----------



## Bonzo (Jan 19, 2012)

hello folks, 
considering ditching the dirt and going to hempy on my next batch of ladies. In the NW of england and the only real issue i have bug wise is fungas gnats.
Are there any bug problems associated primarily with hempy, anything in particular to look out for.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 19, 2012)

bit late mate pop bak tomoroow or ask here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-more-money-than-4439.html


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mornin uk'ers. Which one of TTT's crosses do u think would be the best yielder out if the exo n bsb? Not git much space n not got a clue??


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

I know u aint got a clue.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

Mornin geezar id say the exo cross but who nos with f1s mate might take a while to find that yielder


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aye a wiz thinkin it would take a while tae find a keeper but would rather start of wae a chance lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 20, 2012)

mine are seedlings at the moment mate the bsb is growing quicker than the rest i know that doesnt mean best yeilder but there looking good so far lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

How far in on them are you m8. Saw ur update but couldnt tell what was what lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 20, 2012)

threre labelled mate and about 1.5 -2 weeks mate from seed so far mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kl m8 usually on ma fneand its quite hard to see th pics sometimes. Could jst see a field of seedlings lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Mornin uk'ers. Which one of TTT's crosses do u think would be the best yielder out if the exo n bsb? Not git much space n not got a clue??


bsb i was told or the exo

them seed had em in a sealed tub in damp tissue in dar airing cupboard since sqay before yesterda y,,,,,,,,,,,,,,stil havent cracked..................................... greenhouse seeds from attitude


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

u [email protected] kevin wtf how can uput a like on that wanker l;ol

wtf is going on tho not even cracked


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 20, 2012)

lol ukrg...has the seeds not cracked at all how many is there pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

exo vs bsb are about the same to be honest. only going off what ive seen in journals and my exo days.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> exo vs bsb are about the same to be honest. only going off what ive seen in journals and my exo days.


Friday Donny boy. 4 pints after work........phone "the man"....lol Your Mrs get her place in Uni up here???(rumour has it - she has)


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 20, 2012)

whats happen uk?hows the grows iv just started a new one with a 400 for a first time


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> whats happen uk?hows the grows iv just started a new one with a 400 for a first time


A 400, you'll get a bigger yield, we will not hear from u for months when u harvest. lol Might pay for your septum surgery. lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> A 400, you'll get a bigger yield, we will not hear from u for months when u harvest. lol Might pay for your septum surgery. lol


billy i started on a 250 then went to 600 so i feel i o the 400 a wee blast lol and its in the cupboard so hope it wont get as hot as the 6 before i put it in ma tent.
I can help it lol every crop i sell most saying ill keep a few oz that will do....................wrong sitting smokin leafs(shacky)even thats going to be done by the morning lol great life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Friday Donny boy. 4 pints after work........phone "the man"....lol Your Mrs get her place in Uni up here???(rumour has it - she has)


nee chance matey, we're meeting the landlord at 5.30 for a brief chat and go round the new house. he's going away travelling and just wants to make sure were not knackers. 

looking like my lass has got a place at newcastle uni. went from us paying 5k for her to do her masters to them putting her through the masters and phd and paying her 13.5k tax free. 

am waiting for something to bite me in the arse...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> billy i started on a 250 then went to 600 so i feel i o the 400 a wee blast lol and its in the cupboard so hope it wont get as hot as the 6 before i put it in ma tent.
> I can help it lol every crop i sell most saying ill keep a few oz that will do....................wrong sitting smokin leafs(shacky)even thats going to be done by the morning lol great life


yeh i started on a 600 for my first 2 grows

now im veggig with a 250 and il flower with both the 250 and 600 for 4-5 plants that shoudl be a wikid yeild!

painted the room pure white mylar extractors allsorts im rather impressed everythings ready pots full nutes bought,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just need some clnes now lol
thses seeds stil not germinating wtf is goig on

tissue in a sealed plastic tubwith lid on in boiler cupboard? any other method i can try ive nevr had this isuse bfore its fukin crazy  err hmm


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

Are they in complete darkness m8? Did u gve them a good soak b4 the tissue?


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi growers I've a barnys pineapple express autoflower and it's 4wks old and on it's 5/6th set of leaves,
I noticed today that some of the stems have got some red/purple bits on them and I'm a bit worried so I give it some more tomato feed as I thought it might be a nute def.
Am I right of is it something else?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats the tomatoes starting to grow m8 lol

nothin to worry bout unless its the actual leaf


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok mate lol.
Thanks!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

ukrg i think in all my time i only had four seeds not pop. i put them in pot off water with an extra cup upside down over top keep it dark and in the airing cupboard. then if ent popeed in 36 hours i pop them in paper towel method


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 20, 2012)

While i don't know how the BR they're crossed with will effect yields, i think i'd probably have to say that the exo outyields the BSB in their non-crossed forms, so only advice would be a guess of exo based on that.


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 20, 2012)

All my seeds are done in tissue on a plate in the airing cupboard in the dark, I check them every few hrs to make sure they don't dry up and they have all sprouted within 48hrs my 2 recent ones were done in less than 24hrs.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i started on a 600 for my first 2 grows
> 
> now im veggig with a 250 and il flower with both the 250 and 600 for 4-5 plants that shoudl be a wikid yeild!
> 
> ...


try putting in tissue damp on a plate with clingfilm on top. just make sure u have goofd air pocket over top in clingfilm. put in air cupboard and open cling film n get fresh air every 12 hours ish and reseal


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> While i don't know how the BR they're crossed with will effect yields, i think i'd probably have to say that the exo outyields the BSB in their non-crossed forms, so only advice would be a guess of exo based on that.


is the br a low yeilder?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

yeh thats hwat i mean i do the paper towel methed NOT SCENTED TOILET ROLL BTW and never had a issue all my pals 40 in the same place at the same time popped in 48 hrs

ther in a plastic tub sealed with wet tissue on bottom and wet tiuuse over the top of them wtf are these seeds free from attitude ofr a reason? my mates juicy flowerd i mean cummin its geminating a seed its a day or 2 thing i just dont undertsand it unless im just having shit bad look


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh thats hwat i mean i do the paper towel methed NOT SCENTED TOILET ROLL BTW and never had a issue all my pals 40 in the same place at the same time popped in 48 hrs
> 
> ther in a plastic tub sealed with wet tissue on bottom and wet tiuuse over the top of them wtf are these seeds free from attitude ofr a reason? my mates juicy flowerd i mean cummin its geminating a seed its a day or 2 thing i just dont undertsand it unless im just having shit bad look


shit happens man, had my fair share of shitty beans of late, too many infact and you do wonder if its something you've done lol but my germ method hasnt changed and when some crack and some dont it can only be shitty beans. Ive a good selection now of seedlings 30 odd and a dozen or so strains so should find few keepers from this lot then i'll run cuts only.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> shit happens man, had my fair share of shitty beans of late, too many infact and you do wonder if its something you've done lol but my germ method hasnt changed and when some crack and some dont it can only be shitty beans. Ive a good selection now of seedlings 30 odd and a dozen or so strains so should find few keepers from this lot then i'll run cuts only.


yeh fukin outragious prolly coz they had to send me 3 free replcemnts theyve sent me shitters wat the prolly found under a dusty cupboard sumwer LOL thinking fuk him kinda like wen u return a meal in a retaraunt it gets spat in u know what i mean

well hopefully il have my clones next week then CLONES ONLY its crazy we orders 42 fems got 3 on top for rplacemenst(blagged) the 4 i take dont germ EVERYONE of the others do germed in the same cupbard same methed same time WTF attitude man they fukin shit up or what? fems my arse ther fukin imuptent id say slow starters but 36 hrs no tap fuk that lol

CLONES ONLY now thank you sir


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

£330 for a fuking living room carpet??

wat the fuk and shes paying it too :O


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

I hear ya mate, dunno what it is but over the last few years it seems shitty beans are more and more common, wether its down to breeders or seedbanks keeping them in shitty conditions i dont know but ive just bought me last lot of beans and there germing now, pineapple express and skunk#1 then its cuts only, cant be wasting dosh on crap beans anymore.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh fukin outragious prolly coz they had to send me 3 free replcemnts theyve sent me shitters wat the prolly found under a dusty cupboard sumwer LOL thinking fuk him kinda like wen u return a meal in a retaraunt it gets spat in u know what i mean
> 
> well hopefully il have my clones next week then CLONES ONLY its crazy we orders 42 fems got 3 on top for rplacemenst(blagged) the 4 i take dont germ EVERYONE of the others do germed in the same cupbard same methed same time WTF attitude man they fukin shit up or what? fems my arse ther fukin imuptent id say slow starters but 36 hrs no tap fuk that lol
> 
> CLONES ONLY now thank you sir


Some seed casings can be too thick for the water to get through. Try sanding them down a bit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG, you soaked the tissue with tap water? did you let it sit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Keep forgetting about you guys, Want something that finishes in 8/9 weeks that aint too tall (does well in a SOG) and knocks your head off. I'll take a look and see what ya got.


should have our own website up next week! we don't really have anything 8 weeks, it's pretty much all around 8.5-9.5 depending how you like your stone really. Deep Blue or the DPQ if you need them shortish. the Qrazy Quake is a taller but finishes a little faster( good SOGer) . the DOG is the strongest thing i've ever smoked, but you'll not be disappointed by the strength or flavour of any of them.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Shameless plug here but you could always pick up some seeds from breeders boutique! All the best clone onlies crossed to the best cuts and keepers you can get. At good prices. Available here: http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
> 
> Support your local top draw breeders
> 
> We also do cracking freebies


how do? so its u behind them is it? i tried going on site always seems down. had find bb on a diff seed bank. yeah like look that dog. wots the 3b promo u doing and is there a price reduction for us ukers ? haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> should have our own website up next week! we don't really have anything 8 weeks, it's pretty much all around 8.5-9.5 depending how you like your stone really. Deep Blue or the DPQ if you need them shortish. the Qrazy Quake is a taller but finishes a little faster( good SOGer) . the DOG is the strongest thing i've ever smoked, but you'll not be disappointed by the strength or flavour of any of them.



Cheers don, yeah that deep blue sounds ideal for what i want. And the dog for my percy stash. Good job ive a bigger grow area now...gonna need it.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> UKRG, you soaked the tissue with tap water? did you let it sit?


put sum folded tissue bottom of tub
wet it with tap water
put the beans in 
put anoher layer of tissue folder over the top 
wet that put the lid on then ontop of the boiler in airing cupboard


some starnger asking me for 36 clonses??? in pm


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

Supersillybilly pm mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> put sum folded tissue bottom of tub
> wet it with tap water
> put the beans in
> put anoher layer of tissue folder over the top
> ...


Could be your prob mate if your tap waters shitty or full of clorine!


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 20, 2012)

Hows everyone doing tonight?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

Regretting last nite. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do? so its u behind them is it? i tried going on site always seems down. had find bb on a diff seed bank. yeah like look that dog. wots the 3b promo u doing and is there a price reduction for us ukers ? haha


alreet MDB me and a couple of other fellows may have a hand in it   3B promo? news to me mate. unless it's a sea of seeds promo!? there'll be an introductory offer of some sort but not 100% sure what it is. probably not anything massive discount wise seeing as were half price or under what the big breeders charge but there'll be something 


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers don, yeah that deep blue sounds ideal for what i want. And the dog for my percy stash. Good job ive a bigger grow area now...gonna need it.


the dog is a real stinker, most of the guys i gave it to have had to keep it in two air tight jars. my gaffer had to keep his in the garage his lass was griefing him too much bout the stench.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet MDB me and a couple of other fellows may have a hand in it   3B promo? news to me mate. unless it's a sea of seeds promo!? there'll be an introductory offer of some sort but not 100% sure what it is. probably not anything massive discount wise seeing as were half price or under what the big breeders charge but there'll be something
> 
> the dog is a real stinker, most of the guys i gave it to have had to keep it in two air tight jars. my gaffer had to keep his in the garage his lass was griefing him too much bout the stench.


was just asking as u said they did good 3bs? was wondering if was if spent certain amount? 
also wen i look at dog seed it says 49 quid and all that but i cant see for how many seeds??


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Regretting last nite. lol


i am for u too


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was just asking as u said they did good 3bs? was wondering if was if spent certain amount?
> also wen i look at dog seed it says 49 quid and all that but i cant see for how many seeds??



packs of ten ive the eamails of breeders boutique ther all regs apart from one strain wich are fem


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi UKRG, 

I have attached a load of information sheets for you. 

You can actually order our stuff online at http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique and they are in th eUK and ship for free. 

We don't do clones I am afraid as this is not legal. 


If you have any more questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> Hi UKRG,
> 
> I have attached a load of information sheets for you.
> 
> ...



lol i asked for clones lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could be your prob mate if your tap waters shitty or full of clorine!


na my pal did his same water same everything np il chek em wen i get the courage to walk upsatirs wats the throw in a glass f water all about/?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

other day in a stoned hazy eyed internet browse i came across a site that did good strains. they had a great promo on. buy ten seeds get twenty free. i will refind it tnight n post the site.

good idea that don fair play to you and the others like. sure wen ya site is up will b able see deals or promos or how you aquire the good 3bies u was talking bout. if had the bucks wod buy a pack off each sorts. just to try the lot haha got some never heard off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> Hi UKRG,
> I have attached a load of information sheets for you.
> You can actually order our stuff online at http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique and they are in th eUK and ship for free.
> We don't do clones I am afraid as this is not legal.
> If you have any more questions please feel free to ask.


cheers for the recommend fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> other day in a stoned hazy eyed internet browse i came across a site that did good strains. they had a great promo on. buy ten seeds get twenty free. i will refind it tnight n post the site.
> good idea that don fair play to you and the others like. sure wen ya site is up will b able see deals or promos or how you aquire the good 3bies u was talking bout. if had the bucks wod buy a pack off each sorts. just to try the lot haha got some never heard off


sound fella, its early days yet but this year is ours!! were always tinkering with crossing good strains and looking for testers, thats usually what go out as freebies, all decent obv. between me n the other lads i reckon most of the uk mob have had a handful of strains to test from us all in all. some absolute corkers still yet to be tried.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sound fella, its early days yet but this year is ours!! were always tinkering with crossing good strains and looking for testers, thats usually what go out as freebies, all decent obv. between me n the other lads i reckon most of the uk mob have had a handful of strains to test from us all in all. some absolute corkers still yet to be tried.


may order some weekend infact. the dog the one you say? the quake or woteva looks good too.and cherry appeals to me. so gotta order from sea off seeds or woteva it is? 
shame no samples with a x amount seeds wood get peeps coming back if liked the 3bs. will defo keep eye on site in future . more appealing also now i no its from this thread.
good luck n wen ur rich dont 4get us The lil people haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

make your own site you could even do a selling forum i could set u up free domain or get ur own ther only like 5 qwid a yr for a .com

you could put alsorts of updates on ther the works u can even use free hosting to do it if it gets poular and big il clear some of my server
ILL do all the work for u  even put a ajax chat room best ones about none of that java crap u can show images the works

the offers ther mate i can make u website selling forum or like this one v bullited up to u


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

*




Originally Posted by mad dog bark  
other day in a stoned hazy eyed internet browse i came across a site that did good strains. they had a great promo on. buy ten seeds get twenty free. i will refind it tnight n post the site.
good idea that don fair play to you and the others like. sure wen ya site is up will b able see deals or promos or how you aquire the good 3bies u was talking bout. if had the bucks wod buy a pack off each sorts. just to try the lot haha got some never heard off


BUY TEN get twenty free? in my experiance with free seeds THER FUKIN SHIT and 20 free on 10 gotta be regs rite? reputable company? hmm

pm chedz


fuk i forgot wat i was gunna edit
*


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

yeh regs mate. 
i will have a look wen kids in bed


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> na my pal did his same water same everything np il chek em wen i get the courage to walk upsatirs wats the throw in a glass f water all about/?


I did my seeds in tissue like you the 1st time, now i put them in a cup of tepid water for the night they float at 1st then usaully by the mornin they've soaked up enough water then they sink an crack then i put them in root riots tap up, 1/4 a inch in an put them in prop. ive found it the best that way, i told you all this the other night mate lol an told you to order them root riots there only about a fiver for 20


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> may order some weekend infact. the dog the one you say? the quake or woteva looks good too.and cherry appeals to me. so gotta order from sea off seeds or woteva it is?
> shame no samples with a x amount seeds wood get peeps coming back if liked the 3bs. will defo keep eye on site in future . more appealing also now i no its from this thread.
> good luck n wen ur rich dont 4get us The lil people haha


aye dog's the dogs bollocks lmao the Qrazy quake is a lush citrus pink grapefruity type one. the cherry one will be back later this year.
how do you mean samples with X amount of seeds?! like a gram of dope? surely not?

won't forget our roots man, no chance RIU made me the grower I am today


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye dog's the dogs bollocks lmao the Qrazy quake is a lush citrus pink grapefruity type one. the cherry one will be back later this year.
> how do you mean samples with X amount of seeds?! like a gram of dope? surely not?
> 
> won't forget our roots man, no chance RIU made me the grower I am today


hahahahaha na man not on a legal enterprise no free grams haahahaha i ment say a dude buys pack dog he gets a free seed or few off diff typed like. so like buy ten dogs and maybe receive couple the quake and or cherry sample seeds so the buyer gets grow one see its his fav strain so far and returns to buy 20 off them seeds. hope explained self lil better. lil free sample seeds. like attitude and couple others do. buy two packs get couple extra samples if u see my meaning???more u buy more sample come along


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye dog's the dogs bollocks lmao the Qrazy quake is a lush citrus pink grapefruity type one. the cherry one will be back later this year.
> how do you mean samples with X amount of seeds?! like a gram of dope? surely not?
> 
> won't forget our roots man, no chance RIU made me the grower I am today


Ive been meaning to ask for ages.....what the fuck is your avatar. Rangers have just signed the hottest talent in Sweden. Mervan Celik. Me thinks hes using us as a stepping stone to the EPL


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been meaning to ask for ages.....what the fuck is your avatar. Rangers have just signed the hottest talent in Sweden. Mervan Celik. Me thinks hes using us as a stepping stone to the EPL


free transfer was it//?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> free transfer was it//?


Kinda, coz hes under 23 we will need to pay comp. Looks shit hot tho


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been meaning to ask for ages.....what the fuck is your avatar. _*Rangers have just signed the hottest talent in Sweden*_. Mervan Celik. Me thinks hes using us as a stepping stone to the EPL


I'm pretty sure the hottest talent in Sweden AINT a footy player lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been meaning to ask for ages.....what the fuck is your avatar. Rangers have just signed the hottest talent in Sweden. Mervan Celik. Me thinks hes using us as a stepping stone to the EPL


i thought swedens top future star is 14 yr old aviv?or is it aziz? lfc got him on 2 wk trial under noses real n city hahah snozze u loose


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i thought swedens top future star is 14 yr old aviv?or is it aziz? lfc got him on 2 wk trial under noses real n city hahah snozze u loose


Pissing on my parade ya cunt. lol We have no cash, no players, tax bill that could finish us, play in a shite league and out of Europe. He IS the hottest(football) talent in Sweden. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

soz man u right i think 2 year u b euro champs with celik being top scorer across euope haha. that better matey? haha
man dont his name sound like celtic hahahahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> soz man u right i think 2 year u b euro champs with celik being top scoer across euope haha. that better matey? haha
> man dont his name sound like celtic hahahahahaha


People actually call Celtic Celik up here. Just hope his wife isny called Mona. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

u b cheering celik all year in ya rangers kit. haha only the scots matey


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I did my seeds in tissue like you the 1st time, now i put them in a cup of tepid water for the night they float at 1st then usaully by the mornin they've soaked up enough water then they sink an crack then i put them in root riots tap up, 1/4 a inch in an put them in prop. ive found it the best that way, i told you all this the other night mate lol an told you to order them root riots there only about a fiver for 20


yeh i orderd the canna start and perlite getting 3 airpots on monday for the exo clones im getting 
if it sernt friday ad say send me 2 and il buy some n sen u em bak 

ok il put in a glass of water infact fuk it im getting clones ther of in the bin u think? il chek em now brb gtg few doors down

and pukka my heads fucked brah!lol brah fukin yanks anyways mate u kno0w im forgeting shit and loosing days u relly need to remind me of this stuff?
with a tail tho i could put straight in coco

fuk it anyways illeavein airing cupbord for the weekend if no joy fuk it im getting clones anyways i mite dry them off and pout em in the fridge


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

water trick or soak works 99 per cent time. if ent cracked 36 hour do paper towel trick


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 20, 2012)

Used to be a guy who played for Celtic called Erico Annoni. I was in the boozer watching a Rangers v Celtic game. Mixed crowd. Celtic bring Annoni on as a sub, they were getting beat 2-0. Somebody shouted "Aw naw theres Annoni oan anaw noo"(you will need to say that in a Scottish accent to get it) Ive never laughed so much. Only the Scottish patter


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

LMAO my pc has a huge outlet fanat the top my pal dropped me a fe g oflower bud of his crop tite cunt 56 planst and it weights 1 g with the bag! fuk me sort sum1 out and they take the piss i said well u can be getting me some of the toop bud then AND i want one of these cookies ur braging about.....................sometimes it works to be to the point,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
see ivf rogot
oh yeh
anyways put my bak of bud on top to dry and the fukin fan blw it clean of the top pff good job my arms work to catch

SUPERSILLYWILLY
HERES UR POP

 im no blagger me i do wat i say stounch mate stounch


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> water trick or soak works 99 per cent time. if ent cracked 36 hour do paper towel trick



fukit mate im getting exo clones ther going in the bin unles sum1 wants them il seal in tissue damp sealed dark container ther fems? greenhouse seeds


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Celtic



shame ther isent a unlike button

lol everytime i comment no1 talks for hrs LOL


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

veggy pizza for dinner with goats cheese and green veg cooked in mint sauce? asked the mrs if shes had a bang in the head? does she want one? wheres my MEAT??????? HAHA THINK I WILL STICK WITH THE COOKING


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 20, 2012)

I've someone coming over, he runs a chip shop so normally brings a few bags of battered sauasages and fishcake etc  If not, i've some camembert, gouda, and some instant noodles  Oh, and a tin of anchovies 

I know your pain mdb, i work in a veggie orientated workplace, tis a pain in the arse, so whenever i get the chance to cook up bacon and sausages for sanfwhiches etc, half the stuff doesn't make it out of the kitchen  Damned site better than a mouth full of beetroot to try and keep a hangover at bay.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> veggy pizza for dinner with goats cheese and green veg cooked in mint sauce? asked the mrs if shes had a bang in the head? does she want one? wheres my MEAT??????? HAHA THINK I WILL STICK WITH THE COOKING


pmsl i got sum spicy shit with chips n spaggeti tonite they forget my mouths enflamed coz of the med it burns my tounge smoke a cig and fuk seeing blurrd again i need to kearn to touch type


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

I meet her half way had a pot gravy over veg n quick done hotdogs thin sliced on the pizza. tricked my brain enough to at least eat it haha.
chippy sounds a winner tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been meaning to ask for ages.....what the fuck is your avatar. Rangers have just signed the hottest talent in Sweden. Mervan Celik. Me thinks hes using us as a stepping stone to the EPL


man in a bacon helmet.... duuuuuh


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 20, 2012)

Check out my new journal 400 cupboard nft grow lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

*hottest talent in Sweden. 

rofl thats not really saying much now is it

and nft is oldschool bruv the things is they need to be placed properly or sum wil get fed sum wont as much,
go dwc or waterfarms or hempy even nft is soo 10 yrs ago 

and u should have but them on opsite sides not in a line thats wat i mean the plant at the top will get fed more than the one underneth just moveone left and one right a bit
*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wots up niggas a little quite in here tonight haha
wer the fucks sambo and pukka im in the mood for a laugh tonite u bums 

ukrg ya got pm u crippled cunt stop fuckin ya foot and read the cunt haha
was thinkin just might set up a postal order on me weed cash through post with site name and posted out next day lol fuck i might aswell get somethin out of it ay lmfbo ! Sorry tho lads its only cheese haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots up niggas a little quite in here tonight haha
> wer the fucks sambo and pukka im in the mood for a laugh tonite u bums
> 
> ukrg ya got pm u crippled cunt stop fuckin ya foot and read the cunt haha
> was thinkin just might set up a postal order on me weed cash through post with site name and posted out next day lol fuck i might aswell get somethin out of it ay lmfbo ! Sorry tho lads its only cheese haha



commercial 120 a oz tho

AND CHED YA CHEESY BASTARD READ YER PM


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

3 day holiday in dam mid march 4 star hotel with canal cruises booked, cant wait. need blag mum look after house and my zoo off animals tho. 
no idea chedz? could they b off 4a meet up for lil debate on coke n methods off making it and purity or having a get to gether n debating best cheese strain? my moneys on lil back door action man love,1 on 1 but thats purely rumours hahahaah


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 3 day holiday in dam mid march 4 star hotel with canal cruises booked, cant wait. need blag mum look after house and my zoo off animals tho.
> no idea chedz? could they b off 4a meet up for lil debate on coke n methods off making it and purity or having a get to gether n debating best cheese strain? my moneys on lil back door action man love,1 on 1 but thats purely rumours hahahaah


MAKE SURE u come bak walking like a cowboy ionce got 2 mobiles phones usb chargers and 5 kinder egs ful or drugs up my arse ther was a little blood on mcdonalds floor nr court as i put it up but it was wirth it had to keep em ther foer 2 days til i got of induction lmao the 400 per fone  awww yeh worth been arse raped my nokia lmao LOL X10000000


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ukrg ya got pm u crippled cunt stop fuckin ya foot and read the cunt haha


fuckin lol. 
Have you tried germinating your seeds in there fella? nice & wet & warm..


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

you put HOW MANY kinder eggs up yer arse?? WTF man!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

Griffta said:


> fuckin lol.
> Have you tried germinating your seeds in there fella? nice & wet & warm..


trust u man hahahahahahaha thats fucking wrong,funny but wrong hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

UKRG said:


> MAKE SURE u come bak walking like a cowboy ionce got 2 mobiles phones usb chargers and 5 kinder egs ful or drugs up my arse ther was a little blood on mcdonalds floor nr court as i put it up but it was wirth it had to keep em ther foer 2 days til i got of induction lmao the 400 per fone  awww yeh worth been arse raped my nokia lmao LOL X10000000


and this post ent much better. u did wot to a kinder egg n phone????


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

hows your grow goin mdb? did she recover from that spray burn or whatever it was? How far in are you?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tbf fuck foot id do proper weights at a decent price pal

£10-1.1
£30-3.5
£55-7.0
£100-14.0
£195-28.0
No shit weed off the street ay just think of that wen u run out lmfao 
im really considerin setting uo a site ukrg pal you could sort it out im sure just think no more wet sprayed underweight and shit quality weed for hard earned cash lol or should i say dole money haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

the one i was on wen we last spoke was done by xmas dude. got 2 oz one plant one half other 1st run with led. fried two plants good was emotional. i then had 8 blue chedz seeds. out 8 i had one fem 3 male 2 hermies and two not pop i think. so dealt bad hand was free seed from a mate tho. so im collecting the pollen off males for future project and hopefully my one fem will b seeding loads. she was on 12 n 12 from seed so only got 4-6 weeks remaining on her. 4 wk on proper date but i like let run week or two longer.
u winning with yours grifta?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbf fuck foot id do proper weights at a decent price pal
> 
> £10-1.1
> £30-3.5
> ...


I just paid 90 for a half of sprayed nasty. I hate myself but its marginally better than nothing lol. Fuck me would I like to swap that for a half of proper exo, not that I need to tell you that chedz after I hit you up with the beggin letter pm-stylee last night lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbf fuck foot id do proper weights at a decent price pal
> 
> £10-1.1
> £30-3.5
> ...


being discreet enough not drop ya self in the shite wot part uk u from?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 3 day holiday in dam mid march 4 star hotel with canal cruises booked, cant wait. need blag mum look after house and my zoo off animals tho.
> no idea chedz? could they b off 4a meet up for lil debate on coke n methods off making it and purity or having a get to gether n debating best cheese strain? my moneys on lil back door action man love,1 on 1 but thats purely rumours hahahaah


I was gonna be really silly then and reply with wot coke i got dumped with then but thought better haha i aint postin any of it u druggie cunts lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> being discreet enough not drop ya self in the shite wot part uk u from?


Lets just say i no i can do next day delivery to any part of uk haha


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 20, 2012)

dammit lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

u do the driving any point uk? really. u want that paper chase dont u. weed out cash in haha. and wot ya last mess before mean chedz? got lost at coke??????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I just paid 90 for a half of sprayed nasty. I hate myself but its marginally better than nothing lol. Fuck me would I like to swap that for a half of proper exo, not that I need to tell you that chedz after I hit you up with the beggin letter pm-stylee last night lol


Pal if it was here pal id send u sum it gets ordered a few weeks before chop pal and as soon as its dry its gone pal its fuckin wank wot i grow anyway pal lol next time ay fella or if i get this site setup by ukrg you could purchase weed with confidence pal im a funny fucker and love to please so my garentee would b my word fella


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u do the driving any point uk? really. u want that paper chase dont u. weed out cash in haha. and wot ya last mess before mean chedz? got lost at coke??????


Put perivion before the coke ya said last night pal and you ll work it out haha


----------



## Griffta (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u winning with yours grifta?


Yeah its all good. I mentioned a while back how the big girl was 1cm off the light, well I managed to squeeze my filter up to the top of the tent more & got my light about 5cm higher. Typically I'd waited for the highest leaves to show problems before I did this so my biggest lady has nute burnt looking leaves at the top. Have to say I've got a hunch that the probs came from being too close & not getting the full spectrum of colours from the light, not nute burn, as the other 2 are just fine.
After getting the light that bit higher & giving her a good flush she seems fine now & she'll be back on the nutes tonight or tmrw. Im 5 weeks in today so should be looking at a decent bit of percy in a month


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

oh shit yeah the flake u mean i see haha. na bro i gave it up my mate died on it. not meaning to put a downer on peeps or preach u no. each to there own but i gave it up and tend to never touch stuff again. was bad on it also. ent had since bin a dad. 4 year now. hard work i tell u n do think bout doing it alot buut am a better man without it. family 1st in life me 2nd


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

ent asking for any but wot prices on the flake nowadAYS ON THE O N HALF B? WAS PRICEY BACK IN DAY


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

Tumble weed rolling past.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ent asking for any but wot prices on the flake nowadAYS ON THE O N HALF B? WAS PRICEY BACK IN DAY


Bro i dont really fuck with the stuff but the lad needed it gone they ask from anythin from 20k to 26k but u can double or triple your weight and still end up with stuff you neva get to see on the street pal at the same price 2 so on a kg u could double or triple wot u paid mate easlily but the fuckers near the end of the line seem to think they can do the same and still end up with good stuff but its not gonna happen tbh thats why its so shit on the streets tbh just greed were as if they sold it as they do without cutting they would still end up with a decent profit pal the lads at the top obviously av a bigger cut and rightly so as they are givin out money worth sum1s yearly salary in 1 go!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u do the driving any point uk? really. u want that paper chase dont u. weed out cash in haha


huh? lost me or that blueberry joints made me loose the plot?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

its to easy make money off that. but all u need do is get caught once with that shit n its game over...
im on last henry home grown. starting panic now. least got the dam keep me from going sideways. am thinking detoxing before i go so wen im there i will have no tolerance and b vegged like a schoolboy again


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah lad big risk= big money its the only way forward if your clever enough mate hence why big fish double there money in 1 move instead of 3 !


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

wen u shift more u seem sniff more and buy more shit u never needed and be to generous for own good. 
shit me am bored listening to self. where is every one. pukka put down sambo. billy put down ya yellow shite and stop meercatting it. ttt on the chips i bet and ukrg doing a line off dried footpuss. haha i need a new hobby


----------



## Airwave (Jan 20, 2012)

I suggest you remove that receipt. All the police have to do is track the ID number.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I suggest you remove that receipt. All the police have to do is track the ID number.


???????????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen u shift more u seem sniff more and buy more shit u never needed and be to generous for own good.
> shit me am bored listening to self. where is every one. pukka put down sambo. billy put down ya yellow shite and stop meercatting it. ttt on the chips i bet and ukrg doing a line off dried footpuss. haha i need a new hobby


Haha me im drug free and dont av an addictive personality mate so i ve no dangers haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2012)

u smoke weed tho?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u smoke weed tho?


Na back in the day i used to do many drugs the only fucker i have nt tried is smack tho bro i ve seen the shit it done to people so close to me so was lucky in a way !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I suggest you remove that receipt. All the police have to do is track the ID number.


ts a pair of jeans


----------



## Airwave (Jan 20, 2012)

Posted to somebody that grows?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Posted to somebody that grows?


oh i would assume he wouldnt use his real addy? umm i wouldnt but you correct il remove it duh! just wanted to show id done my job! im thik y dint i send a pm?? duhuh


----------



## UKHG (Jan 20, 2012)

wat fucking page is that reciept one ? grr ffs

arent amber leave generous



half ounce my left cheezy ball


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

What everybodys plans today? Im smashing someones head in, if I can set him up. The cunt won't leave his house. Went down last week and 1 - His lives in a dodgy scheme and there are cameras everywhere and 2 - When I chapped his door, someone held a kid up to the window. I don't care about the money, well I do but I know I aint getting it.....so batters up time


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

This is Dave the 2nd. My original m8 Dave let me down which involved an unfortunate incident with a 7 foot postman but thats another story. Call me old fashioned but I enjoy the old school feel of the wooden bat but in saying that you can't beat the PING of titanium


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

im gunna be watching a youtube slap happy vid by billy lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

morning nipples and gents. this thread woke up yet? see my gentle heckles didnt put any passion in the thread? arse ok newuser? i trust he was gentle haha.
sounds like a face cover job billy or a balaclarfa. haha wow i really need go bak school. get a sound allibye and dont let ya car reg b seen anyway near the scene. and if he likely go police dont bruise up ya hands. good luk billy and dont get nicked by all this. remember as annoying as it is ent worth a stretch inside so b smart


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

fuckin do im so he cant talk mate pull his tongue out with a pair of pliers and then go to work with a blade lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2010064
> 
> This is Dave the 2nd. My original m8 Dave let me down which involved an unfortunate incident with a 7 foot postman but thats another story. Call me old fashioned but I enjoy the old school feel of the wooden bat but in saying that you can't beat the PING of titanium


nice and old school billy. u not treated self to a telescopic style police batterns? now they r great and fits in any pocket. my fav is mt hand made lightweight but chunky metal knuckle duster. my mate made it for me and hes a martial arts expert. now that fucker is a orge killer. one hit on any fucker wood leave jaw hanging off.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

haha! serious? Get the baseball bat & go to work begbie style on him 

 

The misses is off out so I'm having a proper footy day, full english brekka & watch the games on sky. Oh & fuck sake everton, none of your usual shite against blackburn today please.

Good luck battering that lad lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning nipples and gents. this thread woke up yet? see my gentle heckles didnt put any passion in the thread? arse ok newuser? i trust he was gentle haha.
> sounds like a face cover job billy or a balaclarfa. haha wow i really need go bak school. get a sound allibye and dont let ya car reg b seen anyway near the scene. and if he likely go police dont bruise up ya hands. good luk billy and dont get nicked by all this. remember as annoying as it is ent worth a stretch inside so b smart


All percautions are being taken m8. Dody hoodie - check. ski mask - check. Alibi - check. Get away car - check. Just need to set him up


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> fuckin do im so he cant talk mate pull his tongue out with a pair of pliers and then go to work with a blade lol


Funny u should say that. My m8's got a fetish about cutting up someones feet. hands, knees and elbows. He was going on about it last night. lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

how much wedge does he owe bill?


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Morning Doggies  hows everyone today?

Im at work on a saturday


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> All percautions are being taken m8. Dody hoodie - check. ski mask - check. Alibi - check. Get away car - check. Just need to set him up



_*silly now now remember to do that before u start doing any section 18's plz *_

in a LOTof pain this morning undid my bandages last nite coz they had leaked thru and smelled rank 
anyway lol
fukin i sed ahh to tite loosen it...............wish i hadent ive now reallised i need i tite bastrd

hey robbie ya [email protected] u think ur ting wil turn up today day 14..................BOLLOX chattin

just about to watch ufc of fox last nite 480p thaing yu very much


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Griffta said:


> how much wedge does he owe bill?


Wouldny matter is it was £10 or £100000000. Principle innit. But for your noseyness(lol) £1900


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

dont get fox . ufc r dicks as i dont get watch half the fights now. ent missed one in years before this fox bollocks.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Funny u should say that. My m8's got a fetish about cutting up someones feet. hands, knees and elbows. He was going on about it last night. lol



aw mate u shoudl see wat i got her a 2 ffot 5lb machete in its sleeve il show u a pic later wen she gets up im now walking up them fuking satirs nurses are due and im in some loose fitting boxers wer i know my knobs just jut s shlong on the floor wile im on the sofa in fron of her


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats quite alot!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> _*silly now now remember to do that before u start doing any section 18's plz *_
> 
> in a LOTof pain this morning undid my bandages last nite coz they had leaked thru and smelled rank
> anyway lol
> ...


I aint going to get get caught so no searching my gaff


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dont get fox . ufc r dicks as i dont get watch half the fights now. ent missed one in years before this fox bollocks.


well FUKIN ASK ME THEN AND IL HOOK U UP]

UFC 136 PPV BEST UFC EVENT IN YRS I GOT FROM UFC 1-142


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Thats quite alot!


It warrents a bat m8, yes


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I aint going to get get caught so no searching my gaff


MAKE SURE U PAST A POSTBOX THEN LMAO

fukin mate dont say that always expecy the worst then if it hapens ur game
but if you done him a mace(layon) gotta do him mate BUT the rule is kicking or a payment u cant have it both ways thers a code for this shit
on the otherhand i hope u break his fingers do one for me fukin stik sharp lollipop stiks under and up his nails pull em with pliers i remember this dude whod nicked a q of stone of me fuk i had him by the nose with the mole grips(is shit u not) he paid


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

how u hook me up. which was 136? wasv that edgar maynaurd fight? my fav too date is frank mir breaking arm off nouguiara. alot knock outs on that one too.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wouldny matter is it was £10 or £100000000. Principle innit. But for your noseyness(lol) £1900



man i live n the same principles mate YES WERE OLDSCHOOL but fuk principles in this day and age can get u fukin jailed!belive me
for instance on principle i didnt wanna get arrested so i went for the copper head witha hatchet he ducked u took his hat of with it
point is they climed thru my windowws undecalring themseles...............hang on wtf ohh fuk it carry on


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

code u say? i say the code is ya pay wot owed wen owed or u take a kicking and have week extension too pay. no lets off. otherwise all custom will hear tick up few grands worth n do one expecting a kick in well worth a grand or few. do cash up billy no where u r with that then no risks no un paid bills


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how u hook me up. which was 136? wasv that edgar maynaurd fight? my fav too date is frank mir breaking arm off nouguiara. alot knock outs on that one too.


yeh thats the one bruv

u use torrents?
ftp? donwload this
http://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

kev not blaming you m8 but do ya no why links to breeder boutique have been taken out of my sig???


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

donwload zilla n let me know wen installed

AND BROK GOT RETIRED THAT DUDE WAS A ANIMAL...THE ONE THAT PAGGERED HIM


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh thats the one bruv
> 
> u use torrents?
> ftp? donwload this
> http://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client


a wot? torrent? u going all geeky on me dude/??? haha sounds technical to me


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> kev not blaming you m8 but do ya no why links to breeder boutique have been taken out of my sig???


lololololo Not blaming Kev.........lololololol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a wot? torrent? u going all geeky on me dude/??? haha sounds technical to me


fuck, even I know what a torrent is.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> donwload zilla n let me know wen installed
> 
> AND BROK GOT RETIRED THAT DUDE WAS A ANIMAL...THE ONE THAT PAGGERED HIM


overeem is british also. hes a fucking beast. eats horses that man haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> overeem is british also. hes a fucking beast. eats horses that man haha


overeem is dutch i think?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

yo billy if i cant get it working by hitting it with a club then its technical haha. im in dark ages dude


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> overeem is dutch i think?


na his dad is geez. mum english. he was raised in england till was 6 or 8 then trained muay ti or kick boxing in holland. goggle him swear am right on this one


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alistair_Overeem


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a wot? torrent? u going all geeky on me dude/??? haha sounds technical to me


na mate not torrents just download that and install trust me if that moron robie can do it anyone can

one of my best pals is in the top 10 in uk been offered the ultimate fighter show twice 

[video=youtube;VGuBkd7Va8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGuBkd7Va8A[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alistair_Overeem


u read his nationalitty on right??? british. his last fight he had was classed as english in ufc


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

dunno why pride shutdown i use to prefer it to ufc with the 10min 1st round n yellow cards for not fighting hard enough! and them tournements with no weight class!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

zuffa brought most out to own mma really and get best fighters in one comp. all money money nowadays. but ufc is alot better with the new fighters from pride and the others


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

i got ufc 1 mate fisrt site the due goes down and the other kicks him in face u see his teeth flieing out lmao 1st fight 1st ufs menta
only rules wer no biting or eye gouging or kicking in the nuts(but u could punch em() even head buts lmao no gloves

one blak dude wen i with 1 propper boxing glove on lmao like he was in streetfighter LOL got his ass wupped


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> zuffa brought most out to own mma really and get best fighters in one comp. all money money nowadays. but ufc is alot better with the new fighters from pride and the others


yeh they own strikeforce now too dana is one rich dude fuk why dint i think of that wen i was like 3

lmao im rabbiting again soz these fukin tablets make me buzz then crash

u donwloaded that or wat?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed..............


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb 12-12 from seed..............


thanx for gring it for me pal il be round in a bit to grab it 
il leave u r quater ounce payment OBV since u took the risk c ya soon


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> thanx for gring it for me pal il be round in a bit to grab it
> il leave u r quater ounce payment OBV since u took the risk c ya soon


no problem fella,..........


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What everybodys plans today? Im smashing someones head in, if I can set him up. The cunt won't leave his house. Went down last week and 1 - His lives in a dodgy scheme and there are cameras everywhere and 2 - When I chapped his door, someone held a kid up to the window. I don't care about the money, well I do but I know I aint getting it.....so batters up time


 cant do it wer the kids are m8


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> no problem fella,..........


roflcopter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2010064


nice drinks cabinet fella


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh they own strikeforce now too dana is one rich dude fuk why dint i think of that wen i was like 3
> 
> lmao im rabbiting again soz these fukin tablets make me buzz then crash
> 
> u donwloaded that or wat?


will tnight got my kid on way round


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

BB is still on the boys sig's. BB got plugged big time on here yesterday. I reckon some mod seen it and told potroast and hes looked through this thread and removed an ads in sig


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> will tnight got my kid on way round


pm me wen ur done il give u the details


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

why are my toes going white?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice drinks cabinet fella


Got it for my 30th. Always wanted one. U notced your BB plug is away


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

We are getting monitored Guys. My post are being changed. Fuck you American Bastards


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> We are getting monitored Guys. My post are being changed. Fuck you American Bastards


thats bullshit american tards man wtf go eat summor hamburgers ffs

PM SSB

was ttally gunna say summet then of world wide significance but for the life of me i cant remember


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> We are getting monitored Guys. My post are being changed. Fuck you American Bastards


put the BB link in your location


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha fuck, no I hadn't. Guess its more than kev keeping toot. Rules are rules...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

whos monitering what here ...whats happened


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

u shud know i wouldnt be removing them i didnt even notice that u had em..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

ill find out


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah beat me to it was gunna ask wtf was goin on just noticed mine an sambos links had gone outta our sign's!


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Any one on here sell for a living? Wish I could bloody sick of this job.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

I sell sea shells on the sea shore!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive been nown to sell my arse if ya interested??? lmao!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 21, 2012)

You are free... To do as we tell you...


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 21, 2012)

Na not keen on that bum sex! lol Rep +


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

well ive never had rep for offerin my arse out before!! lmfao!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

i bet sambo offered u more than rep for ya arse pukka lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2012)

it'll get you a rep fast that will.


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 21, 2012)

see its just the same old in here great!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2012)

right time to get my arse ready drunk and swearing at the box.... cockney boys on smash this after. 

ALLEZ LE TOON


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 21, 2012)

come on the cottagers hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck me fellas wot all this avin fun without me u cunts haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right time to get my arse ready drunk and swearing at the box.... cockney boys on smash this after.
> 
> ALLEZ LE TOON


Haha don the toon blow hot and cold fella no wonder you all looked fucked haha
wots the chances of ya gettin in europa haha?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2010064
> 
> This is Dave the 2nd. My original m8 Dave let me down which involved an unfortunate incident with a 7 foot postman but thats another story. Call me old fashioned but I enjoy the old school feel of the wooden bat but in saying that you can't beat the PING of titanium


hey billy lad my aunt has 1 of those drink cabinets pal exept this 1 is a globe of the earth pal nice bit of furniture there fella especially wen its full lmfao!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha don the toon blow hot and cold fella no wonder you all looked fucked haha
> wots the chances of ya gettin in europa haha?


lmao europe looking like a real prospect. i don't think were ready for it. we'll be fucked for next season. squads little more than threadbare as it is. nevermind. IN SHOLA WE TRUST!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao europe looking like a real prospect. i don't think were ready for it. we'll be fucked for next season. squads little more than threadbare as it is. nevermind. IN SHOLA WE TRUST!


Is that u and your kid there is your avi m8. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> hey billy lad my aunt has 1 of those drink cabinets pal exept this 1 is a globe of the earth pal nice bit of furniture there fella especially wen its full lmfao!!


It is a globe of the Earth m8. Its in Italian. Hand crafted in Italy. Cost the Mrs £300 and its never fool. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Awrite bill ma fnes still no workin rite wiz gettin txts but no anymore


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> It is a globe of the Earth m8. Its in Italian. Hand crafted in Italy. Cost the Mrs £300 and its never fool. lol


Sorry lad i neva clicked on the pucture tbh yeah it exatly the same i think wot wood is it? My aunt has had it for 13 14 years but i dont think it was brand new pal !


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive only got one can of Stella here. Im gonae fone someone to bring re-enforcments


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sorry lad i neva clicked on the pucture tbh yeah it exatly the same i think wot wood is it? My aunt has had it for 13 14 years but i dont think it was brand new pal !


Im no really sure chedz. The only one tree I know about. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me fellas wot all this avin fun without me u cunts haha



yeh N wat?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im no really sure chedz. The only one tree I know about. lol


No pal it is nt the same mate ill try and get a pucture on me fone and wen i get comp back ill show u pal nice bit of wood tho ay lad!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh N wat?


Hey pal your package come ay ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

ttt risen from his slumber yet? tried the cutting off branch n shake over bag to get pollen out. ended up with a bag off pollen pods n not much pollen. pod still damp so by time got pods out had hardly any pollen left.
so then i did as if it was coke. shook on newpaper. got card n broke pods down scooped pollen in pile and used one them pots u put seeds in and filled it bout 1 8th full. sneezing like a bitch man. glad thats over with


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey pal your package come ay ?


no mate you only posted lat nighht rmemeber!l

monday now like sillys

oh one of the seeds has germed got a nice white 1cm tap root courling bak round the seed!!! i think its the nlxbb bud not sure could be ther juicy one,
i think i identified the problem,was using a old ice crap tub and weve used it for spaggeti in microwave anyway so its been washed all the time but wen i cheked it had a foystey smell so im assuming the orange spag bol satin on the plasttic infected the seeds and fucked em
did the plate thing and wordked fresh everything


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> i bet sambo offered u more than rep for ya arse pukka lol


He offered but i let him for free mate, im kind like that lol............i thought maybe you wanted a go with all the gay pm's you send me all the time, wtf is wrong with ya?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol chek ur rep puk lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

*hey chedz u noticed MORON aint harldey been on here since he manna have done that? Coincidence or blatent shit talking mate!*


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

hey ukrg if ya having probs with seeds mate just chuck some water in some kind of container/glass etc let it sit out in the open over night then chuck ya seeds in it they'll float at first and after a few hours sink if they don't sink give them a little push down and then they'll sink just put them in a dark spot like a kitchen cupboard and leave them til they crack usually 24/36hrs and ya good to go i've had a 100% success rate this way. no tissue, no mess, no drying out just chuck them in and leave them to do their thing in room temp water


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

w dragon said:


> hey ukrg if ya having probs with seeds mate just chuck some water in some kind of container/glass etc let it sit out in the open over night then chuck ya seeds in it they'll float at first and after a few hours sink if they don't sink give them a little push down and then they'll sink just put them in a dark spot like a kitchen cupboard and leave them til they crack usually 24/36hrs and ya good to go i've had a 100% success rate this way. No tissue, no mess, no drying out just chuck them in and leave them to do their thing in room temp water


yeh ive had everyone saying to do that but they been in tissue 3 days ones got a nice tap i dont car bowt the other shes already gunna go skits with 5 clones and 1 seeded i was only menna be doin 2 but exo and phycosis clones i couldnt turn doiwn :_ only dealing with clones now


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh ive had everyone saying to do that but they been in tissue 3 days ones got a nice tap i dont car bowt the other shes already gunna go skits with 5 clones and 1 seeded i was only menna be doin 2 but exo and phycosis clones i couldnt turn doiwn :_ only dealing with clones now


happy days mate after smoking them strains you won't be looking at seed strains no more, i got a couple of packs of seeds somewhere i haven't even thought about them since i got me clones livers, physco, exo, haven't grown out the exo yet but tried it and they're top notch strains mate


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

CUMMON wtf u all gabbing on msn without inviting me or wat? facebook group lmao
oh yeh youl all be textin im not in the texting clan yet??:~


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ttt risen from his slumber yet? tried the cutting off branch n shake over bag to get pollen out. ended up with a bag off pollen pods n not much pollen. pod still damp so by time got pods out had hardly any pollen left.
> so then i did as if it was coke. shook on newpaper. got card n broke pods down scooped pollen in pile and used one them pots u put seeds in and filled it bout 1 8th full. sneezing like a bitch man. glad thats over with



Afternoon or whatnot. I got an equally unimpressive and small amount, but it worked, the toher way i collected pollen was to keep plants in a room void of any air movement etc, and then i created a tin foil bowl around the base of the main stalk and it fall in, white is very easy to see on foil and to pick up with a brush.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Afternoon or whatnot. I got an equally unimpressive and small amount, but it worked, the toher way i collected pollen was to keep plants in a room void of any air movement etc, and then i created a tin foil bowl around the base of the main stalk and it fall in, white is very easy to see on foil and to pick up with a brush.


I tried that but the fucka was that bushy most of it got stuck on its own leafs an woulnt come off, wasted loads, instead i started lookin for pods just about to open everyday an chucked them in a tub to dry once i had a few i just sived them onto paper worked pretty well just wished i did that sooner lost loads ffs!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Afternoon or whatnot. I got an equally unimpressive and small amount, but it worked, the toher way i collected pollen was to keep plants in a room void of any air movement etc, and then i created a tin foil bowl around the base of the main stalk and it fall in, white is very easy to see on foil and to pick up with a brush.


yeah think ukrg reccommended the foil over bottom pot. i did that to but as was really bushy it stuck to leaves on the way down. just had empty pods on foil and pollen on leaves. 
was ya pollen white mine was bright yellow and smells real skunky. is blue cheese tho


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah think ukrg reccommended the foil over bottom pot. i did that to but as was really bushy it stuck to leaves on the way down. just had empty pods on foil and pollen on leaves.
> was ya pollen white mine was bright yellow and smells real skunky. is blue cheese tho


just trim the fukin leaves of rite at the tip so ther nothing for the pollen to hit wen it goes donw...well be branches but cut em bak as far as u can then the pollen will drop foen
OR get one og thos microhoovers put a lil bag in wer the hoovered stif goes and ul be laffin!

soz me spellings real bad im seeing blurred n stif have been for a few says


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I tried that but the fucka was that bushy most of it got stuck on its own leafs an woulnt come off, wasted loads, instead i started lookin for pods just about to open everyday an chucked them in a tub to dry once i had a few i just sived them onto paper worked pretty well just wished i did that sooner lost loads ffs!


dont them fan leaves get in way pollen. all my leaves was bright yellow cudnt see the green as was stacked with pollen
ttt wen u say paint brush i guess u mean like an artists fine style brush rather then a decorating beastly one. 
guess fine n thin tip with real soft bristles


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dont them fan leaves get in way pollen. all my leaves was bright yellow cudnt see the green as was stacked with pollen
> ttt wen u say paint brush i guess u mean like an artists fine style brush rather then a decorating beastly one.
> guess fine n thin tip with real soft bristles


Yeh it fucked me big time mate, i noticed it stickin to the leafs but thought it would brush off, did it fuck just stuck there an kinda soaked in lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

i used a kids top trump card to gentle scratch off. alot thinner then standard cardboard and has alot more give then credit card, came off a treat in the end. i could let plant go longer but was making me sneeze and not enough room. reckon was loads pods unopened but i got enough for now.
wen u guys put pollen on ladies do u need alot ???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i used a kids top trump card to gentle scratch off. alot thinner then standard cardboard and has alot more give then credit card, came off a treat in the end. i could let plant go longer but was making me sneeze and not enough room. reckon was loads pods unopened but i got enough for now.
> wen u guys put pollen on ladies do u need alot ???


Not really mate if you can spread it well, every spec can turn to a seed.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

so pukka r u part the bb crew then? sambo too i guessing.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh it fucked me big time mate, i noticed it stickin to the leafs but thought it would brush off, did it fuck just stuck there an kinda soaked in lol


y not rub the leaves with pollen on to the plants you wanna inpregnate? or again cut off the leaves


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so pukka r u part the bb crew then? sambo too i guessing.


i got them beans too later on in the yr il put sum down atm i just need regular fems

what length of tap should i put the seed in coco ther perlite and the canna start is herefor seedlings


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

thing is i wanna try dog big time looks good also wanna try the quake tho. b good if ordered ten pack dog get couple quake to sample. if thats was th score i wood order some this coming week. im one these that wont buy seeds unless u get a sample or to. lfc on espn today. 3 points b good set us up for the scum nicely


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

awww look i'm looking at feeding schedules must meen IM ALL EXITED! clones next week thanking you VERY much justont dont know which strain it is unless attitude jusr slung 3 seeds found in the bak of the warhouse in bags labeled as summet else lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wooootttttt the fuckin gwan !! Haha mash up on de pon


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wooootttttt the fuckin gwan !! Haha mash up on de pon


Someone pls translate(fuck me Im Scottish, I never though I would ever say that)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

Neva mind fella u scottish cunts am as thick as they cum haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

so WTF guys shitty sat afternoon and your not chatting WTF


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so pukka r u part the bb crew then? sambo too i guessing.


Haha no mate me an sambo aint, don will fill ya in!



UKRG said:


> y not rub the leaves with pollen on to the plants you wanna inpregnate? or again cut off the leaves


Maybe could have mate but there gone now! lol............the males gunna need some leafs to do his job bro, still needs energy to do his thing choppin of all his leafs will fuck him!, suppose if you left some it could work, my guy was huge tho an bushy as fuck i potted it up to a 6L airpot thinkin he was female......lets just say he went mental an grew like fuck!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck me wots goin on with ttt he's not socailisin much ay he mush be huggin the cheese the fucker


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me wots goin on with ttt he's not socailisin much ay he mush be huggin the cheese the fucker


pmsl quite vert possibly  spacing it out like he said "oh il make it last" bed hes blazing grammes on the bong" 

wers ssb hope he aint been dun in by the missus of the dude hes of to go see 
lmao women!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> pmsl wers ssb hope he aint been dun in by the missus of the dude hes of to go see
> lmao women!


Haha u kno dat bru wemon are the root to all evil haha im glad mine just likes cock and money lmfaoa sum bitches like to take ya life!?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha u kno dat bru wemon are the root to all evil haha im glad mine just likes cock and money lmfaoa sum bitches like to take ya life!?



i agree been with myne 11 yrs a pain in the arse but i wouldnt be with anyone else sorta thing we dont even really argue and i been getting her intoo experimenting diffrent shit! lmao i will get my birthday treat more than once a yr!!! and no wer not talking blowjobs! pmsl shhh between us lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u read his nationalitty on right??? british. his last fight he had was classed as english in ufc


it says nationality dutch on the right??? lol says born in hounslow yeah but nationality on that page deffo says dutch, fights ive seen its said dutch, and didnt sound too english after he beat brok recently?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alistair_Overeem


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

the ufc man lol some rite fights!

silly mate pm its pretty important

well i need 825 parantly wer going dinsyland for 4 days


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

PM bakatcha supersillywilly


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it says nationality dutch on the right??? lol says born in hounslow yeah but nationality on that page deffo says dutch, fights ive seen its said dutch, and didnt sound too english after he beat brok recently?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alistair_Overeem


yeah i see that now swear this morning said hes british? u been editing wiki to prove a point??? hahahahaha
na im going on his last fight on ufc on his record height n weight they do nationality. said british? mayb he trying branch out get more fans like??? who nos either way hes a beast n i woodnt wanna fight him dutch british still a dangerous dude eh
and wot a waste 2 hour. 3 -1 bolton. vexed is the word off the day


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

HEY guys who was i talking about clones with in pms? i seriously cant remember asked sum people and it wernt them so whoever it was lemmi know plz


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

SO--CHEDZ OUT SPENDING HIS MILLIONS
PUKKA PROLLY WATCHING SUM GAY MIDGET PORN
MAD PROLLY ENGAING IN SOME SORT OF GAY DARKROOM LOVE JIZZFEST
ttt WELL HES JUST FUCKED UP ANYWAYS SO HE ON CLOUD 9
UKRG--TALKING TO MYSELF I THINK IM GOING MAD THIS THREADS TURNING INTO MY OWN FUKIN BLOG LOL DONT I GO ON I need top stop yping how i talk!lol
booorrrriiiiinnnggggg
anyone wanna talk sum shit or what


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

I just wanna know how Billy got on bouncing some poor cunts head down the street!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

ive returned from my love jizz fest was it? haha is slowed right down here ent it. think they trying tell ya something ukrg???


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Some saturday night pRon... The Livers and blue cheese are 2 weeks 12/12

Cotton Candy before the chop


Cotton Candy cut & trimmed
View attachment 2010769View attachment 2010770

Blue Cheese Livers
View attachment 2010768View attachment 2010767


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Right ive done wankin or them little people time for abit of riu lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

hows the blues/livers grow? fast grower? never tryed it nor heard off it till i visited riu. smell good? u smoked it before?
candy looks nice man v frosty looking
2nd glance i see its a blue cheese livers cross,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> SO--CHEDZ OUT SPENDING HIS MILLIONS
> PUKKA PROLLY WATCHING SUM GAY MIDGET PORN
> MAD PROLLY ENGAING IN SOME SORT OF GAY DARKROOM LOVE JIZZFEST
> ttt WELL HES JUST FUCKED UP ANYWAYS SO HE ON CLOUD 9
> ...



maybe you should just fuck off then , all you do is beg for clones / seeds , freebies anyway n talk random shit to people ... your getting boring now .... reply if you want i wont bother to reply back .


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hows the blues/livers grow? fast grower? never tryed it nor heard off it till i visited riu. smell good? u smoked it before?
> candy looks nice man v frosty looking
> 2nd glance i see its a blue cheese livers cross,


The plan was to keep the livers, bc & SLH as mothers but as usual my plans go tits up. Bills got the SLH to mother and I'm flowering these as gettin glazing done march time. First time growing Livers and this BC both seem to love lst'n got a lot of bud sites on very small plants from doing that. I was lucky enough that the fairy sent me them couldnt resist after seeing Pukka's efforts, never smoked it before either but its the talk of the UK thread so a cant wait. Ps no crosses matey...


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

aww cool na soz u ment bc one plant and livers/blues other plant. yeah soz wasnt paying attention. well they look real good man. u will have to let me no wen u dried n that n tell me if as good as i hear. thought it was u growing th space but guess must bin billy.
yeah that fairy gets about abit. must b good fairy dust haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> aww cool na soz u ment bc one plant and livers/blues other plant. yeah soz wasnt paying attention. well they look real good man. u will have to let me no wen u dried n that n tell me if as good as i hear. thought it was u growing th space but guess must bin billy.
> yeah that fairy gets about abit. must b good fairy dust haha


Thats the nationwide fairy for ye lol.... A dne space last summer and informed bill of the quick flowering time, so he copied me on a slightly larger scale lmao... Al defo let you know what it smokes like. A saw your thinkin on the DOG?? I was looking at that and the psycho killer,50 bangers is a lot of cash to me but on the other hand if your lucky enough to get the pheno that produces the seeds you can get your own feminized lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

im a led user so quick flower time wot i thinking bout as take least extra week using leds. is the space just a quick grow one or is it a tasty / charge top whack strain in ya mind?
i see in ya sig u do chronic too. u have sim taste to me in bud i think. 
will have a look through ya journal in abit i think. just the one is it?
yeah 50 is pricey but if as good as don says then prob well worth it, he seems no his stuff from wot i can see. n u right on the seeds from it, think the breeding the most interesting part other then being stoned. got myself some crazy ideas for strains i could create in future. starting easy on a plain blue chedz to breed. hoping 4 6 wk be brimming with seeeds. fingers crossed tho 1st time n all


----------



## PotSmokingJock (Jan 21, 2012)

hi folks im in a depresson situation and badly need some advice. from experienced folk. basically I posted a thread on genral as i never realised ther was a uk thread il copy paste ..
*



hi there, im posting this message as im at a point where i cant sleep or think of anything else with fear.​
​
*
*


a week ago i attended my dads funeral, just as i was feeling better after his long time with cancer.. the other day me and my girlfriend came back to my flat next thing we know the door burst in with police screaming. they went in the room and found my 2 small grow boxes, between them there wer 2 undersized root cramped clones couple of months into flower, 2 more mutated clones around 2 inches high and 2 dry mutated seedlings, i also had a jar with a couple of grams from my last plant. 

i have never delt or sold weed, i am a bad epileptic sufferer and weed has always been a god send in completely stopping me having fits. and ti put it simple the small amount i produced i wanted all for myself. 

they charged me with production of a class b drug and possession for what was in the jar, they claimed that the plants amounted up to £1000 odd worth, which i know from the state of these clones is absolutely rubbish, i was growing in 3 foot by 2 foot boxes with 4 cfls in each box which they confiscated for evidence also i used to take the fan leafs dry them and crush them into a powder which i used along with other herbs for baths etc, they produced in the interview this and said it was a class b drug aswell ?? They also took the box of asda powder plant food, and dobies potash i was using, as evidence

i was released from the police station around 7 hours later i never said much as i had a lawer, i was released with what they called an undertaker a type of bail where iv to attend court in February... but quite frankly at this moment with the stress im already under and the fact i have anxiety and epileptic probs along with no medication anymore... the idea of being jailed makes me see hanging my self less stressfull, i simply wouldn't survive in jail wi the mental probs i have..

I liv in Edinburgh Scotland and hav heard that scottish law is harsh on this subject.

if theres anybody out there that knows much about cannabis convictions in scotland and whats likely to be my fate could you please tell me, i have only ever been in trouble years ago for traffic offences and was once cautioned for breach of the peace.






cheers​
​
**



​
*


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mate it'l probs get dropped tae a cultivation, your lawyer'l do his job mate. Hefty fine or comm serv worst case


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

PotSmokingJock said:


> hi folks im in a depresson situation and badly need some advice. from experienced folk. basically I posted a thread on genral as i never realised ther was a uk thread il copy paste ..
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mate they always go on STREET value not wat ther actually is becose 1000 qwids worrth sounds more than 5 oz
be happy with the caution and think about how u got busted who snitched u

edit--plead to possesion percy due to mediacl cercumstances i know if was me?
id go not guilty and fight it all the way the condition im in but scotish law im unsure


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im a led user so quick flower time wot i thinking bout as take least extra week using leds. is the space just a quick grow one or is it a tasty / charge top whack strain in ya mind?
> i see in ya sig u do chronic too. u have sim taste to me in bud i think.
> will have a look through ya journal in abit i think. just the one is it?
> yeah 50 is pricey but if as good as don says then prob well worth it, he seems no his stuff from wot i can see. n u right on the seeds from it, think the breeding the most interesting part other then being stoned. got myself some crazy ideas for strains i could create in future. starting easy on a plain blue chedz to breed. hoping 4 6 wk be brimming with seeeds. fingers crossed tho 1st time n all


Yeah a had the chronic gifted as well but ran out of room and had to flower because I got the livers etc... It was nice,only 13 inches tall and still got jst under an oz lol... A dnt have the space for breeding, dnt think the mrs would be to happy either lol.. The space is advertised as 6 weeker, probs in perfect conditions yes in the uk more like 7-8 weeks. Its a lovely smoke, very like its parentage, fruity, deep heady stone... I like the couch lock weed, tastes like your gonnae be sick every time you take a toke, like the blue cheese, cheese, trainwreck. Although if its a proper fruity one I can be quite partial, on a medical side I've got arthritis in ma left foot so as long as it helps with that am no caring lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

man thats harsh. soz hear u having a shit time off it man.
1st chill. speak ya lawyer. he will no ya laws in and out iif any good.
sounds small scale n if no baggies or scales or tick lists/ computer high score sheats haha then u wont go jail. if court show med records and see a head shrink asap. not being funny but if he or she sees u r under a great deal stress and only smoke as a medical thing then may speak up for u. i think u b ok man. wnt c a jail i dnt think


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> So robbie in essence ur a freeloader innit? U simply cant be trusted??? U say ur guna send shit say youhave sent it say that aww fuk hasent it arrived then blank me for 2 weeks you shown ur colours aint ya pal if anyone has any repect or trust for u its prolly gone who can trust sum1 like you!!
> 
> hey lads whov ive sorted shit with have i offered to pay or trade everytime??? #
> 
> and moron random shit is what makes forums fun now go reorder sum cd songs and say ther your mixes u wanabe noffink u think coz u been here longer than me u can talk down to me? are u mad?




Mate im telling you NOW your fucking with the wrong geezer mate , im a respected member on here MORE RESPECTED THAN YOU by the way ! 
Guys off here have MET me , guys on here have had GEAR off me , so as for me being a freeloader then hahaha you dick , your weed was shit , i gave you abit of credit and told you it got me stoned but for like 10 minutes ! all spliffs worth lol .... so yeah im guessing you sending me a joints worth of some shitty weed makes me a freeloader dont it ...... 
Talk all the shit you wanna but dont be suprised when a van pulls up at your door ... im not talking about cops m8 ... fuckin smack head , i know plenty of people who smash skag fucks up for fun ..... 
Ex smack head my arse theres no such thing ... look at your fuckin foot for fucks sake ... whats up you rattling and need to vent it on here bro ... u joke


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

anyway thats all i have to say ... your soooo fucking bright you cant even spell check your own signature , your spelling is worse than a 4 yr old .... keep biggin yourself up mate ... like i said before see where it gets ya ... im not the only one whos fed up of you and not just in this thread !


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

and jock shit seem s worse wen u on a downer. u make things worse then they r in head. which puts stress on ya self. 
hanging ent eva right either. u got week or two too put together a solid defence. wanna check simular cases online if can n go from there and speak lawyer. oh theres couple smart feckers here who no way more then me on this type shite. sure as rest lads come on here u will get plenty advice. they r a piss taking lot tho so u will need a thick skin or at least not take everything to heart.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol course mate u bring anything to my familys home ur a fukin tool coz ul get cut up mate thats the point a van full u aint got the minerals to do it yourself coz ur a pussy,
> 
> yeh i am a ex junkie and the point is you lied why did u not say i aint sent it?
> 
> ...


hold on a minute .... i cant type properly from laughing so hard at your pitifull smack head existance .... wow you hack programs and have a SERVER ... fuck me i think im going to cry with jealousy .... so your a pirate and your now trying to grow weed........... and failing .... 
Why dont you fuck off and stop bringing this forum down , go hang about with ya pirate mates and ya shop lifting buddies , maybe chase the dragon or sumit ... bro you need to get the idea NO ONE LIKES YOU !
as for my 1 pot grow pmsl ! its yielding more than your last 8 plant grow combined .... go on bring the excuses ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I have to agree, your spelling offends me...


cheers bro , at least someone else here isnt scared to say something ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

wow you got logs of msn how fucking cool are you ... i dont give a fuck about chedz he wont take offence .. i said he bigs his grows up and the exo cheese ... he wont deny that , he loves braggin about his grows and his yields and the exo so fucking what !

its not my place to name name , but if you dont know you clearly cant read aswell as spell , try looking at the forums you post in , doggies nuts crew dont like you , uk boys dont like you , your a wannabe, trying to get people to like you by sending stuff WOW .... i sent you a sample of hash i couldnt give 2 fucks if you believe me or not , i have plenty more for myself anyway ... stuff ive sent to others has ALWAYS got there , i could quite easily say that your lying and got the hash , you just want to bash my name .... 

Im sure the lads here aint daft and know who to believe


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Im out ma tattie and trying to watch MOD. I feel anger in this thread.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

deleted all posts concerning it dont look good

PM robbie just read it and reply plz

TTT LOL couldnt u get it any bigger


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just smoked me some scissor hash in ma wee pipe..... Feeeeckin luuuuuuuuuvvvvvly


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

I was in the kitchen there and tried to switch of the light with the extractor fan.......thats how out ma nut I am.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> deleted all posts concerning it dont look good
> 
> PM robbie just read it and reply plz
> 
> TTT LOL couldnt u get it any bigger


thing is i havnt been active .. hence everyone asking where ive been or where i am , and 2nd thing is how many times did i have to tell you I SENT IT ... your saying thats all you wanted to hear , your heard it about 10 times , this all started cus of your rant on MY grow journal bro ! you should of sent me a pm if you didnt want it all open


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

i have no pm off you to reply to just like when you said you sent me one before !


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> thing is i havnt been active .. hence everyone asking where ive been or where i am , and 2nd thing is how many times did i have to tell you I SENT IT ... your saying thats all you wanted to hear , your heard it about 10 times , this all started cus of your rant on MY grow journal bro ! you should of sent me a pm if you didnt want it all open



MATE seiously if u havent noticed my head is toitally FUCKED ask anyone here BUT il man up and admit yes i was wrong to do that fair enough my bad il remove it

ive dlleted all my posts u do the same buddy put this shit behind us and get bak to the whole reason were on this forum

yeh my spelling suks ass but my hands are shaking a lot i have t rouble making a joint

and im on here because i cant walk bruv seriously il do a utube vid of the pain i am in mate seriusly i can walk to the toilet i just went din inn the loo gash in me arm of the pot toilet roll holder ffs

peace?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

u got one now just sent u another?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im out ma tattie and trying to watch MOD. I feel anger in this thread.lol


I'm really hoping you've got a story to tell us about you & your mate daves nice little saturday trip out


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

nope ... inbox aint full eithor , others are sending them me fine


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

just play it out in this thread, its car crash interwebz reading.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> nope ... inbox aint full eithor , others are sending them me fine


sent u 2#?

msn pal lets sort this shit out ive sent u request


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm really hoping you've got a story to tell us about you & your mate daves nice little saturday trip out


Naw nae dramas. Need to set the cunt up. He wont leave the house


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuck, no bevy left. Just arsed the last of my whisky


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 21, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm really hoping you've got a story to tell us about you & your mate daves nice little saturday trip out


yeh bill hes bin sat tight allday here waiting for a update from u haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

ive delted that of your thread
u get that pm ijust sent or u send me blank one and il reply try it that way OR msn


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh bill hes bin sat tight allday here waiting for a update from u haha


too right, I'm not leaving my house - theres some mental scotsman waiting out there to wallop me with a bat


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> sent u 2#?
> 
> msn pal lets sort this shit out ive sent u request


got no pms , you sure there going to me ? 
No "shit" to sort out man , i dont need to log on msn , i sent you some hash you didnt get it and dont believe me , thats your choice , its up to you what you think , just dont ever disrespect me ever again , you dont know me and you know nothing about me so keep your opinion of me to yourself , bro's on here know me , have been for drinks with me , have been trading with me for ages etc etc .........
ill take back what i said about you , i also dont know you and have no right to call you due to your past ....

thats it , over


PS , can you guess which i chose billy lol ... caaalm


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> got no pms , you sure there going to me ?
> No "shit" to sort out man , i dont need to log on msn , i sent you some hash you didnt get it and dont believe me , thats your choice , its up to you what you think , just dont ever disrespect me ever again , you dont know me and you know nothing about me so keep your opinion of me to yourself , bro's on here know me , have been for drinks with me , have been trading with me for ages etc etc .........
> ill take back what i said about you , i also dont know you and have no right to call you due to your past ....
> 
> ...



both ways dude seriously we donn know each other it was me whos been a dik it like,everyday i get exited waiting for postman seriuosly then im wounded coz ive never had that hash stuff b4 lol i hav no reason to say it dint arrive id have been to buzzing and yeh maybe i do say too much but people who know me elseware know that, 
cant be bothd with the edit thing

so ok fuk it good argument plenty of slander ive deled all my shit
why would u need to say dont dis spect u what are you talking about ? i don remeber noffink? now then robbie wer u been pal long tim no hear? been getting hi i rekon!

ROBBIE EMAIL--THE DNB HOTMAIL ONE

stil dont have a clue who i spoke to to get clones of this week? ffs


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Just bombed a large chunk of proper. Nearly chocked. Its just hit my stomach. Feel dodgy


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

u would think being a ex J that wen ur chatting about flake n stuff u would think it would wet my tastebuds u know wat it dont even intrest me,

have sum food billy it will setle ur stomach down


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 21, 2012)

I would be aswel as eating a cardboard box m8.......deep fryed cardboard box....Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I would be aswel as eating a cardboard box m8.......deep fryed cardboard box....Mmmmmmmmm


pmsl ur fukin nuts bruv HAHA ul get them on monday  look for big white dafty envelope! with bill sill b written on it
i delted ur addy mate i dont keep anyones address(yes robbie i was talking shit i dont have that addy)

anyway yeh ur fukin nuts

[video=youtube;NnAgEwSos3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnAgEwSos3g[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Fuckin hell missed the bitch fight  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Now deletin post thats not on, fuckin miss everthin me im sick of it!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell missed the bitch fight  lol


was me being a dik pukka hed fukked on pills i removed all my comments fs soz guys 

anyone watching currant tv channel on virgin some crazy shit


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

someone post some nice bud pron ffs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Be a pretty fare fight tho!.................robs a small ginger kid an your a 1 legged bagrat!!! lmao
seriously tho i could have told ya robs sound an he wunt mug you off, the hash could a been sniffed out..............an he should a let you no sooner end of!!! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

* G13-Haze. December 2010 - March 2011












Blue Cheese. Aprill 2011 - July 2011













Blues/livers, Blue cheese and SLH. August 2011 - December 2011 ( 2 grows over lapping )

































Livers/Blues, Psychosis and Exodus Cheese. December 2011 - Now 2012













*​


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Be a pretty fare fight tho!.................robs a small ginger kid an your a 1 legged bagrat!!! lmao
> seriously tho i could have told ya robs sound an he wunt mug you off, the hash could a been sniffed out..............an he should a let you no sooner end of!!! lol



yeh i know i fukin new he was a stounch geezer but my fukin pal doing me hed in blaggin my head mixed with 2hrs sleep a night mixed with shitloads of drugs and 24/7 pain

my head aint working rite mate u can tell by my posts im fucked i see blurry and shit
i got it wrong and im man enough to apologize and leave it at that. il make it rite with him trust me 

OHOH IVE REMEMBERED THE CLONES its of that dude i orderd pots for on ebay? now wats his name hmm OH on my ebay got it deliverd to his duh!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Griff wheres them pics just gone you posted??


----------



## Griffta (Jan 21, 2012)

I deleted it mate - my first grow, hardly pron. your fuck off big G13 is much more like it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i know i fukin new he was a stounch geezer but my fukin pal doing me hed in blaggin my head mixed with 2hrs sleep a night mixed with shitloads of drugs and 24/7 pain
> 
> my head aint working rite mate u can tell by my posts im fucked i see blurry and shit
> i got it wrong and im man enough to apologize and leave it at that. il make it rite with him trust me
> ...


yeh allright forget it na mate im just takin the piss!



Griffta said:


> I deleted it mate - my first grow, hardly pron. your fuck off big G13 is much more like it


Hahah i was just clickin on the 1st pic to enlarge it an it said some bollox about a dodgy link then when i got back it was gone, thought i was goin mad or sumut lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 21, 2012)

well one of me beans finally cracked ffs i gave it a extra 24 hrs on the tissue to make sure,

30 litre square pot
canna coco
3litres perlite(mixed in)
canna start at 4ml per litre i gave 2 ml
put the bean in the pot lightly covered in coco
250 for veg 
if all the cones cum thru i may have to swap it for the 600 and then put the 250 bak in in flower i dunno coz the 18-6 schedule is killer on electric
oh yeh i went thru the entire coco in the pot and got all the old roots out thers the odd strand but nor root balls now i was quite suprised considering ther size but i con cannazym or w/eva,

no more random posts or comments bak to buisness now 

soz about ealrier guys was a colossal cluster fuck on my part,had my pal in my ear blah blah hes mugging u of,pills,lack of sleep,loosing days forgetting things even my daughters name,housebound for 4 weeks,pain,THE HOLE IN MY FOOT,thinking im loosing my foot so my heads pretty fucked and ive been getting really snappy at EVERYONE including my lodger(best pal) got a grip of him otherday sum little cunt banging on me window and running of i got him dragged bak and scruff of neck bouced his hed of the wall wil i was hangin outa window,

my point is that aint me im the easiest kindest muther fucker out ther and thers no reason i should have disbelieved robbie and definately not flame his thread with that comment

i broupght the thread donw to a low level and for that i do apologise and robbie pal seriuosly fukin sorry bruv but my heds propper twatted no excuse but man if u only knew wat im going thru you would undertsand

im man enough to admit when im wrong so i understand if y'all want me to fuk off il leave that option to you lot to decide if u want me of the thread i will do so respectfully without question,

:eats humble pie:
UkRg
peace.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

wow pukka i see alot love went into them plants. wasnt midget porn was it really u bin singing to them plants.
they look geat man i no u dont need me to tell ya. the blues and slh and blue cheese pics look the best in my mind.
is the slh =super lemon haze?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

at least your team didnt get fucked over by a penalty decision so wrong even stevie wonder could have called it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at least your team didnt get fucked over by a penalty decision so wrong even stevie wonder could have called it.


haha stil think newcastle doing better then lfc this year man. bet u make euro. we wont n we spanked a shed load cash.
anybody here got kids? anybody brought a kids handheld computer called a mobi go. my daughter is on her 2nd since xmas and the poors kids speaker has gone on it again. now a learning game no good if cant hear it. 3rd one by later today since xmas. advice is a avoid them at all costs lasts a week or two.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

the ghost of grows past...

I know my plug of the BB ~Dog kush was deleted but if this doesn't make you want a dog of your own i dunno what will.

DOG purp pheno



































WOOOOOF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha stil think newcastle doing better then lfc this year man. bet u make euro. we wont n we spanked a shed load cash.
> anybody here got kids? anybody brought a kids handheld computer called a mobi go. my daughter is on her 2nd since xmas and the poors kids speaker has gone on it again. now a learning game no good if cant hear it. 3rd one by later today since xmas. advice is a avoid them at all costs lasts a week or two.



aye i reckon we will hit the euro qualifying point. kinda hope we don't like but thats pretty much what toon fans do, hope for the best lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

thats evil looking haha. tree trunk on it and all. is that the original dog then? in ya mind that ya fav strain??? bin so close to ordering some looks mint man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

nah that s not the original but its from the first batch of pips from me mate over in the dam. stuff is too strong for me to toke. the locals seem to like it though. all bar one who got it whitied first time smoking it. it's a step up from the grade A let alone the normal stuff going about.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

its from the dam? i thought u breed in uk. aww cool. u got any more info on it or bb?
dog being entered in any cannabis cups?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

QrazyQuake

















smells like citrus. pink grapefruity goodness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> its from the dam? i thought u breed in uk. aww cool. u got any more info on it or bb?
> dog being entered in any cannabis cups?


One lad in the Dam and 2 from the UK. all seasoned vets haaha

all the info sheets are on that site that was mentioned a few pages back sea of seeds under BB

next year i reckon DOG will be bagging the cup never mind entering it. but it's all a sham anyway it's down to who buys the judges more whores and coke than owt else really.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 22, 2012)

stella grow pukka and don well nice growers


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

u plum don!!!!! u had put the two pics up off the strains i want didnt u. haha
thats stone cold teasing haha
or just smart advertising
cant sop looking at them. love colours in last one the quake.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

no no, advertising ist verbotten!!!! Ein Volk Ein Reich Ein RIU......

cheers fellas


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 22, 2012)

Offfft! Talking of Dogs, im dog ruff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

Mornin chaps, dint grief no fucker to bad last night did i?? lol...........bill you was recked mate! lol



mad dog bark said:


> wow pukka i see alot love went into them plants. wasnt midget porn was it really u bin singing to them plants.
> they look geat man i no u dont need me to tell ya. the blues and slh and blue cheese pics look the best in my mind.
> is the slh =super lemon haze?


Cheers mate, yeh a lot of love!!!........the g13 pics are my fave an the slh, and yeh its the super lemon haze a wicked pheno!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Offfft! Talking of Dogs, im dog ruff


it is Sunday billy. surprisingly for the toon losing so badly i'm not that bad the day.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is Sunday billy. surprisingly for the toon losing so badly i'm not that bad the day.


I was watchin the results at home don you wa 2 nill up then i fell asleep lol woke up an thought what the fuck has gone off, was ya robbed dint see motd?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

aye penalty decision badly wrong, given against us then we fell apart, heads went down. like watching toon of old.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2012)

fuck that was some funny reading lmao

made some keif hash outa 9wk livers n pyscho wasnt my grow is hitting the spot but dont fink the trim was dried too well cause it aint tasteing that great still fucking strong tho n easy to make.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 22, 2012)

I watched it last night and you fell apart. Fancy a Burger King or 2. Starting to come round. 2 barocca and 2 Resolve mixed together seemed to have done the trick. Need to tend to my garden aswel. Not in the mood. Lashing with rain here


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha robbie lad talkin about others on msn pal big rep to u fella !!
I big up my grows and big up the cheese and big up my yeilds !! Haha wtf can you point me to were fella this is nt me attackin u bro but im strugglin to see were i do this shit so wot if i grow cheese so wot if i get good results so wot if the result are as good or as poor as any fuckers bro its not in my personality to b jel mate 
am i thaz fuckin good i need to be talked about pal if any1 has trouble with me send me a pm not bitch about me !
And tbf your right i dont care wot you ve said pal far from it tbh i find it rather amussing that sum 1 feels the need to bitch about me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I watched it last night and you fell apart. Fancy a Burger King or 2. Starting to come round. 2 barocca and 2 Resolve mixed together seemed to have done the trick. Need to tend to my garden aswel. Not in the mood. Lashing with rain here


hahaha billy my lass is sat here saying that fella sounds a lot like you, just needs to add a gaviscone chaser to that order and it could be you she chirped.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 22, 2012)

Meow. Put them claws away. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha billy my lass is sat here saying that fella sounds a lot like you, just needs to add a gaviscone chaser to that order and it could be you she chirped.


The chaser was 4 chewy, fruity rennies. If I had gavi, that would have been rattled aswel. lol Cracking day of football and my younger bro is at me to go out....I want to but don't if u know what I mean


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Meow. Put them claws away. lol


Haha no bitch claws here pal


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2012)

'' not in my personality to b jel mate ''

fink ya need to lay of the towie chedz lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The chaser was 4 chewy, fruity rennies. If I had gavi, that would have been rattled aswel. lol Cracking day of football and my younger bro is at me to go out....I want to but don't if u know what I mean


you need some grease in ya if your going for round two. you'll be fine after the second pint. get some scran down ya and cheeky whisker of the other you'll be fine....... till the morra


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> '' not in my personality to b jel mate ''
> 
> fink ya need to lay of the towie chedz lol


Heyup fatty towie wtf is that


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha robbie lad talkin about others on msn pal big rep to u fella !!
> I big up my grows and big up the cheese and big up my yeilds !! Haha wtf can you point me to were fella this is nt me attackin u bro but im strugglin to see were i do this shit so wot if i grow cheese so wot if i get good results so wot if the result are as good or as poor as any fuckers bro its not in my personality to b jel mate
> am i thaz fuckin good i need to be talked about pal if any1 has trouble with me send me a pm not bitch about me !
> And tbf your right i dont care wot you ve said pal far from it tbh i find it rather amussing that sum 1 feels the need to bitch about me


Fuck off chedz your always biggin ya sen up swell head!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off chedz your always biggin ya sen up swell head!


I know fella i need to get acupuncture to sort me out lol !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

WTF does "to be jel" mean???? lol..................sticky??? lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> WTF does "to be jel" mean???? lol..................sticky??? lmao


U know lad i get alot from u lmfao pmsl rofl !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

Talked to Mr Fingerez last night on the phone for the 1st time, propa sound bloke!........talkin to him an sambo tho is like bein in fuckin lock stock!! propa southern fairys lmao!!!.............bet they cant understand a word i say lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U know lad i get alot from u lmfao pmsl rofl !


What you talkin about tips on how to grow?? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Talked to Mr Fingerez last night on the phone for the 1st time, propa sound bloke!........talkin to him an sambo tho is like bein in fuckin lock stock!! propa southern fairys lmao!!!.............bet they cant understand a word i say lol


Haha pal i bet they could nt understand u either pal fuckin great how many diff accents we have in england haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What you talkin about tips on how to grow?? lol


Hey lad i would nt b ashamed if i did fella u know that mate theres fuck all wrong with the knowlodge you got pal hopin to see bigga things from u tho !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey lad i would nt b ashamed if i did fella u know that mate theres fuck all wrong with the knowlodge you got pal hopin to see bigga things from u tho !!


Cheers mate..............but what does that gel bollox mean??? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

Was 1 off on me goal rush yest for £487 propa gutted, reading 0-1 hull


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

It was ment to bw jealous pal haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there only me on ere today???? lol im gettin like UKRG talkin to me sen lol!!!
Get some sunday porn up peeps!!!............Q why do peeps put pron instead of porn on ere?? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It was ment to bw jealous pal haha


Ohh i get ya now mate


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 22, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/504670-free-nute-samples-arrived-uk.html#post6967367

house and garden and future harvest doing free sample packs to the UK atm if anyone is interested


----------



## baklawa (Jan 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is there only me on ere today???? lol im gettin like UKRG talkin to me sen lol!!!
> Get some sunday porn up peeps!!!............Q why do peeps put pron instead of porn on ere?? lol


Don't worry PB, I ain't got no life either


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey pukka u still got that slh cut bro?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey pukka u still got that slh cut bro?


Yeh chedz got it in the veg cab was ment to be takin cuts today but the slh an psyco could do with a little longer before a take probs be tues or wed now.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

hmmm dum im bored as hell. kids gone stables with the mrs. got hour to self.
feel proper lame today got real short fuse dunno wots up with me.
still no dura here then??? this thread needs his random jokes


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

so guys whats the verdict u want me gone? il leave without question or any arguments i was out of order last nite

i fell down in the toilet badley ripped my arm open oon the pot toilet roll holder now im having to sleep downstairs im fukin crying me eyes out on a regular basis i feel such a pussy,

anyway watever decicionn u make il accept it


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

wat do u call a paki in a fridge??

tough shit!

PM CHEDZ


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha robbie lad talkin about others on msn pal big rep to u fella !!
> I big up my grows and big up the cheese and big up my yeilds !! Haha wtf can you point me to were fella this is nt me attackin u bro but im strugglin to see were i do this shit so wot if i grow cheese so wot if i get good results so wot if the result are as good or as poor as any fuckers bro its not in my personality to b jel mate
> am i thaz fuckin good i need to be talked about pal if any1 has trouble with me send me a pm not bitch about me !
> And tbf your right i dont care wot you ve said pal far from it tbh i find it rather amussing that sum 1 feels the need to bitch about me


Are you fucking thick , it wasnt dissing you ... i said you like to big up your grows , your yields and the exo ... you do , you say the exo is super strong , that you have pulled big yields etc thats bigging it up imo , its not a flame on you , you back your claims up !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2012)

you know what lads ive had it with this forum , i aint explaining why but its the same reasons las is no longer here , sambo is no longer here , dragon is no longer here and alot of the other main UK guys dont post here anymore , ill still be on riu , just aint bothering with all the over drama of the uk thread ... man you lot call the yanks for drama ! 

my friends will know where to find me ... catch ya later.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Are you fucking thick , it wasnt dissing you ... i said you like to big up your grows , your yields and the exo ... you do , you say the exo is super strong , that you have pulled big yields etc thats bigging it up imo , its not a flame on you , you back your claims up !


cummon lads lets end this NOW were all fukin pals and a island race so its inevitable we argue ive admitted my part and ive left in all your hands put cummon guys its suicidel sunday...


CHEDZ PM U TOOL pp BAHAHA


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2012)

To hell with y'all and your squabbling. Someone make me this please!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> To hell with y'all and your squabbling. Someone make me this please!
> View attachment 2012067


THATS MY THOUGHTS


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Are you fucking thick , it wasnt dissing you ... i said you like to big up your grows , your yields and the exo ... you do , you say the exo is super strong , that you have pulled big yields etc thats bigging it up imo , its not a flame on you , you back your claims up !


Lad the way i see it is your fuvked up for not flamin about me but just chattin shit about me were do i big up my yeilds if anythin bru its every1 else as for the thick comment bru haha ill leave that to u i ve neva understood why peeps feel the need to be jealous of 1another wot is it i can do that u cant robbie ill tell ya fuck all the reason i go on about cheese so much is because its the only strain i ve actually grown pal i ve neva said cheese is the strongest weed out there as im sure it ia nt why with all the im leavin bollox to shit i said in my last post to u i was nt tryin to run you but then u come back with shit like this fuck lets all get our fuckin dummies out ay and snivel the way we know best ay fuck g up lads !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> To hell with y'all and your squabbling. Someone make me this please!
> View attachment 2012067


that looks tidy man. i wood make it ya fella but think the mrs wood nick it soon as saw it haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> To hell with y'all and your squabbling. Someone make me this please!
> View attachment 2012067


Haha ttt how was the smoke for u pal? Was it the strongest lmfao?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha, it's not too bad mate  flatmate came in yesterday saying that he could smell it 4 floors down, thumbs up from the rest of the household then and they've not even smoked it 

I just have a raving for seafood of late, especially shrimp, yes please! Supermarkets are silly expensive though, like £25-30 a kilo for mediocre prawns, to hell with that.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice ava ttt lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, it's not too bad mate  flatmate came in yesterday saying that he could smell it 4 floors down, thumbs up from the rest of the household then and they've not even smoked it
> 
> I just have a raving for seafood of late, especially shrimp, yes please! Supermarkets are silly expensive though, like £25-30 a kilo for mediocre prawns, to hell with that.


Haha ttt u know i can remenber bein a yout and me grandad takin me market to fetch sum prawns we used to get em wrapped up in news paper and on the way home we would rip them open and eat the lot the best part about a prawn is suckin the fuckers brains out


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 22, 2012)

what the fuck is happening to this thread it falling apart cum on growers u guys are what made this thread good get it sorted ..messy sunday i say


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ttt how was the smoke for u pal? Was it the strongest lmfao?


mate i cant wait my mouths watering at the thought


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2012)

Ey up. I pop my head round the door and folks are at each others throats, I thought we were all supposed to be chilled out pot heads?

It's fucking handbags at dawn around here!

[video=youtube;4-PIckHrZ0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4-PIckHrZ0o[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> what the fuck is happening to this thread it falling apart cum on growers u guys are what made this thread good get it sorted ..messy sunday i say


Fuckin who asked u lmfao ?
Na lad its true tho no need really if sum1 has a prob with me id expect a pm pal no bitchin behind my back cause u know if i had somethin to say id be man enough to tell whoeva ! 
Lads if me talkin about cheese does your fuckin head in im sorry but its the only stuffvi grow as for my yeilds you can all do it its not fuckin rocket science its just i ve grown and stayed with the same strain for so long if ever u gotta Q ask im all ears 
peace chedz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;J4aHrRocA3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=J4aHrRocA3E[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> what the fuck is happening to this thread it falling apart cum on growers u guys are what made this thread good get it sorted ..messy sunday i say


Fuckin who asked u lmfao ?
Na lad its true tho no need really if sum1 has a prob with me id expect a pm pal no bitchin behind my back cause u know if i had somethin to say id be man enough to tell whoeva ! 
Lads if me talkin about cheese does your fuckin head in im sorry but its the only stuffvi grow as for my yeilds you can all do it its not fuckin rocket science its just i ve grown and stayed with the same strain for so long if ever u gotta Q ask im all ears 
peace chedz


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 22, 2012)

double posting about cheese isnt aload cheeder first warning hahahaha lmao..i dont mind hearing about any cheese wether it exo or fuckin chedder cheese lol..fuck it ..lets just move on better things to bitch about like sambo still takin it up the jacksey for a bottle of wkd...hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> double posting about cheese isnt aload cheeder first warning hahahaha lmao..i dont mind hearing about any cheese wether it exo or fuckin chedder cheese lol..fuck it ..lets just move on better things to bitch about like sambo still takin it up the jacksey for a bottle of wkd...hahaha


That cunt will neva change lmfao


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 22, 2012)

lmao lol...nope but whod want im to


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 22, 2012)

No fucker haha he is a good lad we had times wen we neva saw eye to eye but you know thats life im not cunt and if there was a prob id tell him man to man o ve neva slated any1 behind there back be it pukkas wank growin sambo bein a junkie robbie bein shitt at scrogs ukrg bein a fuckin cripple and you not havin a clue as to wot your doin lmfao ill tell the fuckin lot of ya ow i nearly forgot 1 ttt for bein a shit cook to haha !!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

chedz i never knew u did cheese?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ukrg bein a fuckin cripple



[email protected] u spoontard


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 22, 2012)

fugas knats nothing to worrie about all though just let the medium dry out and they should get lower in numbers sticky fly catchers will trap them once they become air bound,sorry about the late reply................tyke


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

my lunch and my arm from last nite it stings like a cunt


----------



## baklawa (Jan 22, 2012)

UKRG said:


> my lunch and my arm from last nite it stings like a cunt


1) Scary women you know and
2) Do you have any intact limbs left?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

well one legs fucked,the others going,one arm has that my stomach is briused to hell after 8 month of 2 injections a day oh and a hernia and my heads fucked
so really got 1 limb wats ok

my arm not the hands they shake like a mofo


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

A little bit of hash I made from ice extraction. 40g Trim = 3.5g Hash lol

View attachment 2012346


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2012)

UKRG said:


> my lunch and my arm from last nite it stings like a cunt


It's nowt but a scratch, poof!

[video=youtube;k5reDsSIiAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=k5reDsSIiAk[/video]

...............


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A little bit of hash I made from ice extraction. 40g Trim = 3.5g Hash lol
> 
> View attachment 2012346


never got th taste for hash. pollen or double zero best i had before. oh no i had bubble hash from dam before. or was it jelly hash? was a while ago, it was oil/hash with mini skunk buds init. was awesome smoke infact near forgot that. the hash if i remember was more pricey then the skunk
scotia that looks huge for a 3.5 g. smoke ok??
right u old boys no ya smoke, ok in the dam wen i went they did something called royal scuff i think thats how its spelt but i am backwards so could b differently spelled. it was kinda like green dust. is this just skunk thc or something else completely different?????


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> never got th taste for hash. pollen or double zero best i had before. oh no i had bubble hash from dam before. that was oil/hash with mini skunk buds init. was awesome smoke infact near forgot that. the hash if i remember was more pricey then the skunk
> scotia that looks huge for a 3.5 g. smoke ok??
> right u old boys no ya smoke, ok in the dam wen i went they did something called royal scuff i think thats how its spelt but i am backwards so could b differently spelled. it was kinda like green dust. is this just skunk thc or something else completely?????


Smokes lovely mate totally baked after a j... The camera is deceiving, wish it was huge. Got all the trim from the cotton candy, not sure whether to do another run of hash or try makin butter.

I've never been to the Dam and at this rate doubt al make it before am 50 lol... Smoked hash for yrs back when it was hash and not some wheely bin, black bags n used johnnys lol. After smokin the herb tho there wiz no goin back


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2012)

thats a lovely looking bit of hash scotia, i just pressed some kief today so easy but not half as nice as gumby or bubblebag methods that ive tried that bit of yours looks niiiice tho.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just done it the gumby mate, with a seive n a bucket lol. Wish a had 60 squid for bag  lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2012)

@scotia, what method u use to make the hash m8? Was it bubble bags? I bought them and tried it once but the shit I got was pure fucking green, wasn't even smokable lol! I used a drill with a mixer paddle, maybe I mixed it too much or something


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @scotia, what method u use to make the hash m8? Was it bubble bags? I bought them and tried it once but the shit I got was pure fucking green, wasn't even smokable lol! I used a drill with a mixer paddle, maybe I mixed it too much or something


Used the gumby method from youtube. Bucket, Ice, Sieve and gravity. Used a food mixer thingy to agitate it for 10-15 mins


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2012)

Goina have too try it that way, used to love a bit of nice hash the shit u get nowadays is pure dirt!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 22, 2012)

"pure dirt" the description of a Saltcoats girl


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its definately a good way to use what would normally go in the bin. Am still trollied fae a couple of hrs ago lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2012)

Just watched the video, seems pretty easy


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

you can get the bags for hash on ebay 29.99 like the full set
im out me im paggered gunna lie down 4 hours sleep in 3days aint good

ttfn


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought the bags from eBay, but as I said it didn't really work out, dunno what went wrong! Followed the video from
YouTube, all I ended up with was pure green lookin shit, I used a good bit off trim cos I saved trim of another grow and froze it in the freezer so I'd have plenty to work with


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I bought the bags from eBay, but as I said it didn't really work out, dunno what went wrong! Followed the video from
> YouTube, all I ended up with was pure green lookin shit, I used a good bit off trim cos I saved trim of another grow and froze it in the freezer so I'd have plenty to work with


I've never tried the bags and dnt think al bother now. This seems to work just fine. Got all ma trim from ma cotton candy in the freezer jst now so may make more or try make butter for the first time


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen a 3D film where the 3D was actually anything worth watching? I can't understand the logic in spending more money either on cinema tickets or tv sets etc when all your paying for is to see some shards of glass fly towards you etc? What a joke.


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Has anyone ever seen a 3D film where the 3D was actually anything worth watching? I can't understand the logic in spending more money either on cinema tickets or tv sets etc when all your paying for is to see some shards of glass fly towards you etc? What a joke.


LOL me and a friend was just having this convo 2 mins befor i loged in i have seen about 10 now and the best one was a film called "My Bloody Valentine" it's was a shit flim but the 3d part was top......

Btw......How's eveyone doing?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I've never tried the bags and dnt think al bother now. This seems to work just fine. Got all ma trim from ma cotton candy in the freezer jst now so may make more or try make butter for the first time


If it ain't broke don't fix it! I gave a cousin a bit of trim a few months back, she made butter with it and made buns with the butter, a few mates wer at hers for a few drinks, I was away workin, one of my mates got greedy and ate four of them lol, they sent me videos of him lying curled up in the corner, sick as a dog he was, could hardly member anything the next day, they never even kept me any for wen I got home. Defiantly seemed like it done the trick tho lol!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not even one mate, sickner 

Quite fancy making butter heard a few people talkin bout it, av never tried ingesting it, only solid in a yoghurt years ago but fuck that wiz 10 year ago at least lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2012)

Just to see the videos of him was well worth it, that's what the cunt gets for eating all my buns lol!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Not even one mate, sickner
> 
> Quite fancy making butter heard a few people talkin bout it, av never tried ingesting it, *only solid in a yoghurt years ago but fuck that wiz 10 year ago at least* lol


Same, more like 15 years ago tbh but i'll tell you what me & my mates were laughing our tits off for hours after eating it. Seriously it was like we'd dropped acid or something, rolling around, tears of laughter the lot. Eating it deffo effects ya in a different way. In fact I really should learn what to do with a grows 'leftovers', quite like the idea of making butter too.

Also nice little sunday treat of an 8th of the nicest weed I've had in years - had to do an hour round journey in the car to get it tho!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 22, 2012)

Londonweed said:


> LOL me and a friend was just having this convo 2 mins befor i loged in i have seen about 10 now and the best one was a film called "My Bloody Valentine" it's was a shit flim but the 3d part was top......
> 
> Btw......How's eveyone doing?


spot on there man. that film was made to b 3 d wasnt a gimmick like most to charge more. watched that cinema and loved it. brought on 3d dvd few months later and was crap. 
but the effects and timing at the cinema made it so good. bit where the tree goes through car looked amazing also looking down the barrell off the shotgun looked so real like


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Has anyone ever seen a 3D film where the 3D was actually anything worth watching? I can't understand the logic in spending more money either on cinema tickets or tv sets etc when all your paying for is to see some shards of glass fly towards you etc? What a joke.


depends what type of 3d it is ther analgraph and another load ther all diffrent but if you download a 3d film i do belive it wont work becuse they have to be on b/r disks ar they may have found a patch for it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_film

in my opinion if ur gunna go 3d at home do it rite the first tome SPEND THE MONEY on a good one and decide from that wiki post wich is most conveniant for you


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Same, more like 15 years ago tbh but i'll tell you what me & my mates were laughing our tits off for hours after eating it. Seriously it was like we'd dropped acid or something, rolling around, tears of laughter the lot. Eating it deffo effects ya in a different way. In fact I really should learn what to do with a grows 'leftovers', quite like the idea of making butter too.
> 
> Also nice little sunday treat of an 8th of the nicest weed I've had in years - had to do an hour round journey in the car to get it tho!


Thats ma first attempt at anything, used to jst get rid of everything, glad I joined RIU lol.. What kinda a weed you get? A cant wait till mine's dry to get a proper taste of it lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> glad I joined RIU lol..



1000% agree theres loads of good people on here which is very rare nowadays because times have changed and the youth dont respect anything,


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah i walked out there well happy...if remember right that was one of the first 3d film? (Modern Day 3d anyway) There plan worked on me i went and watched about 9 more so called 3d films after that lol and thay was not 3d for what i could see anyway.... them smart film company bastards got my money lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

Londonweed said:


> yeah i walked out there well happy...if remember right that was one of the first 3d film? (Modern Day 3d anyway) There plan worked on me i went and watched about 9 more so called 3d films after that lol and thay was not 3d for what i could see anyway.... them smart film company bastards got my money lol



like i said u gotta spend money on the GOOD stuf like cheds buying a 3k tv  that will be quality


----------



## Griffta (Jan 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thats ma first attempt at anything, used to jst get rid of everything, glad I joined RIU lol.. What kinda a weed you get? A cant wait till mine's dry to get a proper taste of it lol


Had to go see a mate who lives in one of those fucked up english villages where you scratch the surface & realise everyones a fucking wreckhead.
Anyway all I got out of him was "cheese mate" - it could well be the sinkiest bud I've ever had so maybe it is. Anyways its lovely, shame it'll last about 48 hrs lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 22, 2012)

Been to see 2 or 3 3D films at the cinema & thought it was total shite. Basically no better than the old red & green glasses you got on the back of cornflakes in the 80s.


...but then I didnt watch avatar


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

At least it was worth the drive. Av lost coint the amoint of times av drove 30 mile for shit. Major bummer when that happens.

There's no been any tasty cheese or blue cheese around ma way for a long time,kinda miss it,ma.kinda smoke lol


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 22, 2012)

I never saw avatar i bet that was good in 3d i though it was good in HD


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 22, 2012)

There's a load of blue cheese around my way that's all i can get at the moment......Lucky me


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 22, 2012)

There will be or me in bout 7 wks (fingers crossed no problems.like usual) lol


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 22, 2012)

*Fingers Crossed for you*


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2012)

UKRG said:


> depends what type of 3d it is ther analgraph and another load ther all diffrent but if you download a 3d film i do belive it wont work becuse they have to be on b/r disks ar they may have found a patch for it
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_film
> 
> in my opinion if ur gunna go 3d at home do it rite the first tome SPEND THE MONEY on a good one and decide from that wiki post wich is most conveniant for you


This is nothing todo with home qualityor anything like that. this is to do with it being a gimmick. I just watched a film designed to be 3d, no, i watched it in normal mode, but it was plane to see that scenes were setup purely so that some in you face 3d effect took place, it was all very noticeable and well, no need. Like with many things, until it is the accepted standard and it's built around it from te ground up, it's just added as a gimmick so that they can retain their profits from regular viewers.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> This is nothing todo with home qualityor anything like that. this is to do with it being a gimmick. I just watched a film designed to be 3d, no, i watched it in normal mode, but it was plane to see that scenes were setup purely so that some in you face 3d effect took place, it was all very noticeable and well, no need. Like with many things, until it is the accepted standard and it's built around it from te ground up, it's just added as a gimmick so that they can retain their profits from regular viewers.


aww ttt u blag my head everytime pff ur one of those guys whos got a answer to everythinig and invariably ther are rite,
yes in normal mode u can tell wen the 3d parts are like shark cuming towards screen or a ball been thrown shit like that 
so yes u are correct it is a gimmik they chage exorbanate prices for tvxs that really are a bag on wank il stik with my 50 inch plasma she wats a 70 fuk that
how are u T anyways buddy u been in a cheez coma?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 22, 2012)

Watched the Masters golf in 3d ... Looked incredible on my tv...


----------



## UKHG (Jan 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Watched the Masters golf in 3d ... Looked incredible on my tv...


suppose its like anything its your won personal prefrence wat u like,dont like or as ttt says its a gimmik they do charge heavy prces tho for made inchina tv

they will be delivered to ures 2-3 days prolly weds or tues since ive orderd now 

night all


----------



## An7h0ny (Jan 23, 2012)

damn i feel far to stoned to go to work i hate mondays, gotta sort myself out


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

Am half way thru smokin a homemade hash dooby,strugglin tae finish it lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## baklawa (Jan 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Has anyone ever seen a 3D film where the 3D was actually anything worth watching? I can't understand the logic in spending more money either on cinema tickets or tv sets etc when all your paying for is to see some shards of glass fly towards you etc? What a joke.


Took the brat and its sidekick to the cinema a coupla weeks ago, me totally mesmerized by the trailer for 3D Star Wars - until I learned the price. Bad enough paying four quid for a few kernels of exploded corn. Yeah 3D is fun but a bit superfluous (not to mention confusing for brats), and I actually _like _not having shards of glass fly into my face - must be a girl thing. I reckon 3D would be perfect for interactive stuff like gaming or flight simulation though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

..........or Porn.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

3d porn u may get ya eye took out haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Well u would deffo get your japs eye out. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


a river is it?


----------



## finchyfinch (Jan 23, 2012)

Thai prostitute?


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 23, 2012)

morning guys, anyone from the uk here? got a quick question?? how many plants do you consider percy?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

i wood say 2 -4


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

60 lol...j/k hun persy it depends on circumstance ive seen people get away with a 100 or so and class as percy use


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

kev how the hell some1 blag 100 plants for percy? must b an amazing student off the law to get that? that or a stoner judge haha


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

Well its 5 i don belive depending on cercumstance like disabilities ect ect but thats summet ud have to fight in court


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.news2020.com/ukbusts.php


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 23, 2012)

this might sound noobish but last crop i had northenlights and it was strong as fcuk but does that mean that if i get it again will it be the same stone as before, with another seedbank as i dont know what bank it came from


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

no all seeds are different mate different phenios plus feeding and conditions


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 23, 2012)

thought so wish i kept a cut i bought the seed £5 a pop from the local head shop it was in a small silver tin thats all i can remember lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

ive got a silver baccy tin if that helps lol or a used baked bean tin it silver lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 23, 2012)

no wonder i cant grow iv been planting beans fuck sake wish you guys would speek proper


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

i cant im fucked up mate im sure alot of people on ere would agree lol...best way to be


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

AT LAST the docs are taking this shiht seriously put me on morphine patches the strength they give to cancer sufferers so get rid of this seeing double forgetting shit coz i wont be on the gabbies or tramadols thank fuk i may start making sum sence


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a river is it?


Aye it is smart cunt. Took me 2 days.lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

Pm silly...................


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;s1ZkgUA84hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZkgUA84hA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## baklawa (Jan 23, 2012)

http://losu.org/world/the-many-different-types-of-toilet-signs


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 23, 2012)

twat... spilt me tea


kevin murphy said:


> [video=youtube;s1ZkgUA84hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZkgUA84hA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wots happenin fellas ukrg got your pm but cant send 1 bac cus your full bro !
Haha 1 of me skallys got sprung from pen this mornin the mad cunt any1 got sky news on aint bin able to see if its true as im at work but had a few phone calls reportin so !!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

John anslow?? Mate if so then yes


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Asda are doing 10 or 15l black buckets for a £1. Perfect for growing


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 23, 2012)

nice one billy....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> John anslow?? Mate if so then yes


Johnny skitz anslow haha says it all


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Johnny skitz anslow haha says it all


Its on red button m8 somethin 2 do wae 3 people n sledghammers invloved lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Its on red button m8 somethin 2 do wae 3 people n sledghammers invloved lol


Yeah mate got sprung from van on way to her majesty crown court in stafford pal


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha jst shows u they cant hold everyone lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

afternoon guys hows all? im fucked still shaking like a pisshed rattlin making a spplif is ever so much fun lol
docs stopped most my pain meds and put me oon MORPHINE patches about god damn time they treated me as a pateint rather than on my past the strength the gave me was wat they give to cancer patience so lets see if you dont see me for a few its coz im monged on thee but i just got th iphone app for here so il try

eazy ches,scotia,kev,silly how are y'all


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2012)

bet old johnny boy is gonna well happy with you then chedz lol givin him ya shout out on a public weed forum lmao this thread is always good for a laugh lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

oh yeh lol my drug worker said watch u dont smoke too much weed wile on the patches? i sed WHAT im expectin sumof the good stuff so not a chance LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2012)

the whole point of the patch is slow release unless its a crazy high dosage or fetynal ya wont be buzzing no harder prob less than what ya was on.


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 23, 2012)

got some good mr nice strains,seeds from a fellow riu er lol cheerz you know who you are,cant wait


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the whole point of the patch is slow release unless its a crazy high dosage or fetynal ya wont be buzzing no harder prob less than what ya was on.


no what it is the coctail of what im on atm is really fucking me up wel as u know ive pmd kev 5 times asking him the same thing when its not even the rite person!
and my stomach feels like shit all the pills and with noi appetite i feel sik as a dog
off the subbies no YEY 5 yrs from 120ml peth all the way down and now im clear of evrything ..................part from patches
them gabbies are fukin crazy strong i been taling like 15 a day nedles to say the doc wernt impreesed he wanted to put me on 16ml of subbies i sed fuk that patches he sed no i rang my drug doc and he told him to give m ethem LOL fuk him wanker doctor

sent u a pm earlier cheezy ched

perfect copy of girl with dragon atato is out well screener so nr enough perfect

n sambo i dont wanna be buzzin mate thats the whole point i wanna be savvy no compas vegged i dont liek pils and shit now i got loads i was expecting the doc to ask for wat i got left

as long as im out of pain idc

getting a wheel chair and a comode as degrading as it is but i got a cupboard i can put it in  feel like a fukin spaztik


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't know if any1 answered the plant count question but the true answer is zero it is illegal full stop here!!! The only difference regarding plant count if your caught is what they'll charge you with


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Don't know if any1 answered the plant count question but the true answer is zero it is illegal full stop here!!! The only difference regarding plant count if your caught is what they'll charge you with


theyd rather catch u with the 90 oz that som plants!
and its all incourt then pends wat jusdge u get asnd your story...me personally id use my fucked upness as a reason to be growing my own


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Alright shag some1 asked a couple of pages back how many plants were classed as Percy and I was looking for an excuse to try and use me phone ever since I got the lappy working.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

I think ya wrong ukrg 90oz is prison time depending because their is no Percy involved with a number that high, a few plants on the other hand can be argued as chances are your not gonna be pulling commercial numbers 90 oz would be much worse than just a few plants which would probably end up with a slap on the wrist


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Alright shag some1 asked a couple of pages back how many plants were classed as Percy and I was looking for an excuse to try and use me phone ever since I got the lappy working.


I though you were allowed to grow as many as u want...........................just don't get captured


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Alright shag some1 asked a couple of pages back how many plants were classed as Percy and I was looking for an excuse to try and use me phone ever since I got the lappy working.


sorry m8 thought you was having a moment.......... lol

plant count for percy depends i should imagine on ya judge lol depends if e smoked da reefer lol back in uni as to weather ya fucked or not lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I think ya wrong ukrg 90oz is prison time depending because their is no Percy involved with a number that high, a few plants on the other hand can be argued as chances are your not gonna be pulling commercial numbers 90 oz would be much worse than just a few plants which would probably end up with a slap on the wrist


Is that not what he said or u trying to fuck with his head. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I think ya wrong ukrg 90oz is prison time depending because their is no Percy involved with a number that high, a few plants on the other hand can be argued as chances are your not gonna be pulling commercial numbers 90 oz would be much worse than just a few plants which would probably end up with a slap on the wrist


dont worry m8 i doubt it was 90 ya gotta take internet forum bullshite in to consideration lol now fuck off back to ya cave im trying to watch boardwalk empire lmao before i beat ya on pga 2012!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

@sbilly i don't know mate it read to me he was saying you'd be better off being caught with 90oz rather than a few plants i could be wrong though i cant understand half of what he types lol
i'm working under those don't get caught loopoles and grow what ya like at the mo even though i only got a few on the go at the mo

@sambo you noooos im ready the question is are you ready??? i'm feeling awful fucking lucky today


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @sbilly i don't know mate it read to me he was saying you'd be better off being caught with 90oz rather than a few plants i could be wrong though i cant understand half of what he types lol
> i'm working under those don't get caught loopoles and grow what ya like at the mo even though i only got a few on the go at the mo
> 
> @sambo you noooos im ready the question is are you ready??? i'm feeling awful fucking lucky today


I only grow 1 plant, thats hermied under a 2w cfl and Ill get about a g with seed.

U guys playing tiger 12. Im in on some of that


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

i finished boardwalk empire last night time to get back on breaking bad 2night


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i finished boardwalk empire last night time to get back on breaking bad 2night


fucking el can tell hows not had a smoke in a few days bit bored m8? on the uk thread lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I only grow 1 plant, thats hermied under a 2w cfl and Ill get about a g with seed.
> 
> U guys playing tiger 12. Im in on some of that


ya lucky cunt doing better than me mate, i'm rolling with half a plant and a flourescent glow in the dark wrist band, yeilds looking really rough but i had to cut it in half the wrist band just doesn't have the light penetration my candles did lol 2012 going on mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

I was fucking born ready. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I think ya wrong ukrg 90oz is prison time depending because their is no Percy involved with a number that high, a few plants on the other hand can be argued as chances are your not gonna be pulling commercial numbers 90 oz would be much worse than just a few plants which would probably end up with a slap on the wrist


lol your blaggin my head few plants sorry u cant get 7-8 oz per plant mayeb 11 or 12? thats a few now stop blaggin my head taking advantage of my vunreble mind

lmao

SILLLY?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bet old johnny boy is gonna well happy with you then chedz lol givin him ya shout out on a public weed forum lmao this thread is always good for a laugh lol


Haha sambo lmfao fella he us a aquiantance pal just a skally i ve dealt with at times and a tool i ve needed at times the shout is not so load on a forun that is nt british run so not a big deal tbh he is 1 lucky fucker if he reaches our borders but not impossible to acheive with a few decent contacts which he has!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @sbilly i don't know mate it read to me he was saying you'd be better off being caught with 90oz rather than a few plants i could be wrong though i cant understand half of what he types lol
> i'm working under those don't get caught loopoles and grow what ya like at the mo even though i only got a few on the go at the mo
> 
> @sambo you noooos im ready the question is are you ready??? i'm feeling awful fucking lucky today


Haha lucky !! Should of been my middle name


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

on form chedz i see had a good day pal?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah bro u need to empty your box you silly cunt


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah bro u need to empty your box you silly cunt


lol sorry on morphine now so i may start amking more sence than 35 tablets a day

emptied


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Taken today. Another 2 weeks I think


----------



## baklawa (Jan 23, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol sorry on morphine now so i may start amking more sence than 35 tablets a day
> 
> emptied


Good to hear the docs finally gave you the strong stuff  Is the foot's condition improving at all? Have they given you anything new to take for it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody tell me for a bonus point what can of lager is at the bottom left of my pic. lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Good to hear the docs finally gave you the strong stuff  Is the foot's condition improving at all? Have they given you anything new to take for it?


yeh im on anti biotics tramadol and 35mg patches thank fuk the tablets have been fucking me up
#
oy cheds ya tard ive emtied me box answer how about messaging me !


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

its stella
wot do i win? soft toy animal? haha


----------



## baklawa (Jan 23, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh im on anti biotics tramadol and 35mg patches thank fuk the tablets have been fucking me up


Good. Your poor liver though - that'll be next eh UKRG  But you didn't answer the most crucial part of my Q - is the foot improving?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> its stella
> wot do i win? soft toy animal? haha


There millions of empties kicking about the unit, left over from the tedious jobs. I fucking love Stella


PS- u win an empty can of......you've guessed it......STELLA


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

this is better then the generation game. got 2/2 now billy.
expect a bonus round by the weekend with a chance to win the rest off the million emptys ahaha.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah bro u need to empty your box you silly cunt


i have stop been ignorant u silly cunt....bruv
or il be doing thhis to ur head BE WARNED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Taken today. Another 2 weeks I think
> View attachment 2014395


I thought she'd have less side branches than that, especially when you called them 'the poles' lol.
Dont really see the difference between that & a normal plant... is there a downside to 12/12?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I thought she'd have less side branches than that, especially when you called them 'the poles' lol.
> Dont really see the difference between that & a normal plant... is there a downside to 12/12?


From seed the only downside is the shitty pheno's don't get a chance.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

well guys that seed 3 days never popped fukin attutude fuk them none of the replacements germinated and 4 of the other free ones
skanking bastards alll they say is it for novelty

WELL ordered me 10 clones so 10 days im bak ni buisness u watch thsi one guys its gunna be fukin awsome

im gunna plant one in the 30 litre with peralite in the rest aare n wilma pots 11 litres intrested to see if thers a diffrenc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

UKRG i wont bother with the 30L mate, just means you wont have to water as much, which you want the oppersite in coco, waterin more often is best!
means you wastin loads a nutes to soak it through aswell when there small!
just my 2pence!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't believe in root bound. My m8 grew fucking monsters in 5l pots, just had to water twice a day at the end and it was back breaking stuff just watching him. lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well guys that seed 3 days never popped fukin attutude fuk them none of the replacements germinated and 4 of the other free ones
> skanking bastards alll they say is it for novelty
> 
> WELL ordered me 10 clones so 10 days im bak ni buisness u watch thsi one guys its gunna be fukin awsome


I cant believe NONE of your seeds popped man, it must've just been bad luck or something cos I've only ever had one seed off them that didnt crack. Sorted with the clones tho, much better as they're a month down the line already.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

so id be fine using the 6.5 litres pots of got here and the 11 liitre wilmas?
i may order sum ner coco next week rather than usnig cannazym
anyone had experiance wuth canna start? i bought the full range lol it says its for seedlings and rootied clone??

too tru sillybilly lmao nice 1

remember stickle briks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

@UKRG , did I see u said earlier that u got the app for this site m8, is it on the app store, what's it under?


----------



## discodave69 (Jan 23, 2012)

howmany oz do u think il pull in of these 4 blue cheese


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @UKRG , did I see u said earlier that u got the app for this site m8, is it on the app store, what's it under?


http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vbulletin-mobile/id401734344?mt=8
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
this ones for this site and othe vbulliten sites

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/forum-runner-vbulletin-phpbb/id362527234?mt=8 
#
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
this one is for phpbb frums

and why have u not jailbroken ur iphone u enjoy paying for apps and having shitty ringtones and themes?
wat iphone issit and plz say u dident update with itunes to ios 5.01 its buggy as fuck


----------



## discodave69 (Jan 23, 2012)

oh an i get a z for 180 bone dry an smack on


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

discodave69 said:


> oh an i get a z for 180 bone dry an smack on


i think coz ive always sold it cheap they always expect it cheap i need a bulk buyer take the lot 160's


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

I would not sell lower than £200 in bulk cash. Its a sellers market and no Im not being greedy. Its business and anyone who sells less than 200 is off their fucking head


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I would not sell lower than £200 in bulk cash. Its a sellers market and no Im not being greedy. Its business and anyone who sells less than 200 is off their fucking head


well u cum get it of me at 160's and take the lot and make 400 per 10 oz(theoretically ofc

i like sticky icky weed but round here they all like touch n crumble


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

You just offered it at 150's hypothetically lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You just offered it at 150's hypothetically lol


sorry mistype duh! dikhed me


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

The dealers up in Glasgow who do score bits(1.2gs) are making £460 an oz. A firm I know are knocking out 100 bags per day and they cant get enough of the shit. They have paid £280 cash per oz for 50. Mental


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thought you were tryin tae make a fly ten spot lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

wow round here propper grade is 200-230 havent heard of 280 yet son its gunna get more expensive


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

Anything less than 200's mad,money's there to be made! The guys knocking out bags are making enough, sell it at less than
200 an they just be makin more, fuck that!


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 23, 2012)

lol send us one!



discodave69 said:


> oh an i get a z for 180 bone dry an smack on


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 23, 2012)

Its £280 an Oz up here for bags filled with half bud and half ground up fan leaves.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

UKRG said:


> so id be fine using the 6.5 litres pots of got here and the 11 liitre wilmas?
> i may order sum ner coco next week rather than usnig cannazym
> anyone had experiance wuth canna start? i bought the full range lol it says its for seedlings and rootied clone??
> 
> ...


Them 11L will be sound, your veggin for a long time arnt ya!



RobotBoy said:


> Its £280 an Oz up here for bags filled with half bud and half ground up fan leaves.


you been buyin off billy again??


----------



## baklawa (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to get very, very stoned tonight. Gravity-defyingly high. To the point of oblivion. The approximate alcoholic equivalent (in terms of detachment from surroundings and generally not giving a fuck) would be seven tequila shots in quick succession. But I don't drink any more. I've just got some weed (and half a packet of what looks like rat poison). Any tips?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 23, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I want to get very, very stoned tonight. Gravity-defyingly high. To the point of oblivion. The approximate alcoholic equivalent (in terms of detachment from surroundings and generally not giving a fuck) would be seven tequila shots in quick succession. But I don't drink any more. I've just got some weed (and half a packet of what looks like rat poison). Any tips?


what looks like rat poison? tip yeah dont move till u bong the lot haha


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 23, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Its £280 an Oz up here for bags filled with half bud and half ground up fan leaves.


cum buy off me foe 275 lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I want to get very, very stoned tonight. Gravity-defyingly high. To the point of oblivion. The approximate alcoholic equivalent (in terms of detachment from surroundings and generally not giving a fuck) would be seven tequila shots in quick succession. But I don't drink any more. I've just got some weed (and half a packet of what looks like rat poison). Any tips?


Say fuck the drinking, have said 7 shots and then a big 3 skin joint  I've been asleep on the sofa all evening and afternoon, i need to get really really really really really really high if i stand any chance in getting sleep tonigh.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2012)

i've got a tiny amount of really nice stuff, and a large bag of shit stuff.
Sunday night I promise myself I'll just smoke the shit stuff during the week & enjoy the rest of the nice nice at the wkend.
So what have I been smoking since I got in from work? yeah, the fuckin nice stuff, cant help myself lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2012)

just seen the pics in your thread pukka, very, very nice ol' boy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Griffta said:


> just seen the pics in your thread pukka, very, very nice ol' boy


Cheers mate, there comin on strong now, love this part of the grow!


----------



## THE STOLEN CHILD (Jan 23, 2012)

Ihave 5 widows growing now, and I expect to get around 7 oz from each..just grew them on coco a and b and 13 14


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 23, 2012)

£250 to £280 down here wtf has happen to the world lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 23, 2012)

Hummm that rat poison shit was yummy  (Seriously - what colour is rat poison in the UK? what's the blue pellets for? please say slugs)

You've all sorely disappointed me. You mean to say, after years and years of dedicated growing and rolling, not one of you has made single ground-breaking discovery in the field of smoking?


----------



## THE STOLEN CHILD (Jan 23, 2012)

hi you must friend me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2012)

We don't fiddle around with shitty weed you see  joint'll do just fine. My groundbreaking discovery was there there's a whole jar or 4 or 5 of it, why is your joint only that small? More boy!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

THE STOLEN CHILD said:


> Ihave 5 widows growing now, and I expect to get around 7 oz from each..just grew them on coco a and b and 13 14


7 ozs off each plant and this is ur only ur second grow, you started them under 12/12 and they've been budding just over a week and u reckon ur goina get 7 oz of each! Either someones telling porkys here or I'm doin something reli wrong lol!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

Ur not supposed to take into account the weight of the pot and soil!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> 7 ozs off each plant and this is ur only ur second grow, you started them under 12/12 and they've been budding just over a week and u reckon ur goina get 7 oz of each! Either someones telling porkys here or I'm doin something reli wrong lol!


Hi mate, when did he/she say it was 2nd grow an in flower a week?


----------



## Londonweed (Jan 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur not supposed to take into account the weight of the pot and soil!!


well he could if he knows someone who smokes pot's and soil lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

Went to his/hers profile and read his latest posts, it's says there


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Went to his profile and read his latest posts, it's says there


Lol.....oh i thought you was psychic!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this guy/girl bein serious lol, where ave they gone anyway!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

s'appnin dudes? 
these morphine patches w/eva im dure im feeling em


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wits.this everyone pickin on the jock???? Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Is this guy/girl bein serious lol, where ave they gone anyway!


Ive never really done it that ya no, just went on yours, ive seen you been on the Irish growers thread you traitor!! lol.........an you want the psycho! lol


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

THE STOLEN CHILD said:


> hi you must friend me


sorry but u sem like a lil strange dont ask for freinds they request you and dont beg for rep neither


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wits.this everyone pickin on the jock???? Lol


I wernt mate just incase you an hard bill new him lol............easy target really tho! lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I wernt mate just incase you an hard bill new him lol............easy target really tho! lol


Lol ano mate was about tae get stuck in. Jst thought ad throw a wee spanner in lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol ano mate was about tae get stuck in. Jst thought ad throw a wee spanner in lol


Your strong mate if you can throw billy!  lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your strong mate if you can throw billy!  lol


Na m8 feck messin wae baseball bat bill lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2012)

Im off to bed. im knacked see ya laters peeps!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 23, 2012)

tc pukka


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2012)

ross kemp folded. i've been chuckling for a good half hour.

http://t.co/dysJVXpx


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2012)

hahahha that is VERY good!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive never really done it that ya no, just went on yours, ive seen you been on the Irish growers thread you traitor!! lol.........an you want the psycho! lol


I'm from northern Ireland m8, I go on both, if that makes me a traitor then so be it lol! Not much happenin over there tho, and it fuck all te do with u anyways lol!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2012)

Does that make the scots on here traitors for goin on the scots thread them Pukka?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Morning whorebags. Fuckin long day ahead. Going tae Kircaldy. Totally like say eh likes


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol your blaggin my head few plants sorry u cant get 7-8 oz per plant mayeb 11 or 12? thats a few now stop blaggin my head taking advantage of my vunreble mind
> 
> lmao
> 
> SILLLY?


it doesn't work that way mate, if you were to get 7oz a plant the most you would get under a 600w hps would be 4 plants and even then you'd be lucky to get 7oz a peice working out at 28oz per light which really isn't the norm, most people under a 600 aim for about the 20oz mark give or take a couple of oz, so even if you were able to pull above average numbers like that you'd still be looking at a minimum of 3to4 lights and even then most growers who are good at what they do still wouldn't hit the 90oz mark with 3lights and even with 4 lights it would still take a seasoned grower to pull those numbers working out at 22.5 oz a light, which definitely wouldn't be percy. i know your still new to this but give it some time and you'll see for yourself mate it takes the likes of Heath robinson and his vert tube grows to pull monster numbers like that, if ya don't believe me do some research on the guy and his grows and then you will see what it takes to pull those above average numbers.
if any1 tells you different you want to ask for proof otherwise just assume they're chatting shit or simply weighing their shit wet.
their are also lots of grow journals on here with people growing indoors under a single light with all the time n the world that are very good growers that don't get close to those numbers and they only have to focuse on 1lights worth, when you start adding more lights the work needed multiplies the same aswell and the odds of hitting the higher numbers decreases


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

here's a couple of good reads to show you what i mean ukrg https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/429438-dyna-gro-vs-advanced-nutrients.html this ia a very good grower that pulls 20oz on average and he has his grow dialled in.
and Heaths flooded vertical flooded tube https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html this is the type of work needed to pull massive numbers but it also comes with a very high plant count. there's some good reading there mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

another Heath robinson grow with critical mass that the normal person just isn't going to achieve without atleast a few years practice https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html. i'm only putting these up so you can see what it takes to pull the numbers that you were talking about. and this guy truly is a master of his craft and puts the rest of us to shame


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> another Heath robinson grow with critical mass that the normal person just isn't going to achieve without atleast a few years practice https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html. i'm only putting these up so you can see what it takes to pull the numbers that you were talking about. and this guy truly is a master of his craft and puts the rest of us to shame


Is that an aquafarm he uses or dwc?? All it takes about is how many 600's lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

not taking anything away from heath, he's a grand master but that critical grow was around a gram a watt which is achievable by most of us with a bit of effort. and with a big yielder like critical it should be relatively easy to achieve. impressive on the grand scale though none the less. there's been plenty of guys on here over the few years ive been around that have smashed the granny out of a gram a watt. 

there was an ozzy guy called mammath who grew one plant under a 600 and consistently hit over 2gpw (aquafarm style grow) tho some how he managed to threaten RIU and got his journo removed for legal reasons. only user ever to manage it i know of. 

Rasclot's sage grow smashed the fuck out of 1 gram per watt.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Is that an aquafarm he uses or dwc?? All it takes about is how many 600's lol


i believe it's a hybrid system he made himself mate if memory serves me right he classes it as shallow water culture it's like a dwc but it's a container inside another container type system, he has pictures of it somewhere in an old thread regarding dwc that's on here somewhere, i don't have a link for it though sorry mate that 1 will require some digging


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not taking anything away from heath, he's a grand master but that critical grow was around a gram a watt which is achievable by most of us with a bit of effort. and with a big yielder like critical it should be relatively easy to achieve. impressive on the grand scale though none the less. there's been plenty of guys on here over the few years ive been around that have smashed the granny out of a gram a watt.
> 
> there was an ozzy guy called mammath who grew one plant under a 600 and consistently hit over 2gpw (aquafarm style grow) tho some how he managed to threaten RIU and got his journo removed for legal reasons. only user ever to manage it i know of.
> 
> Rasclot's sage grow smashed the fuck out of 1 gram per watt.


Was that with a lot of veg Don? Most av pulled is 0.75g p/w. GHS trainwreck with 3 weeks veg in an aquafarm. Aiming higher nxt time round, this ones been a bit of a disappointment


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not taking anything away from heath, he's a grand master but that critical grow was around a gram a watt which is achievable by most of us with a bit of effort. and with a big yielder like critical it should be relatively easy to achieve. impressive on the grand scale though none the less. there's been plenty of guys on here over the few years ive been around that have smashed the granny out of a gram a watt.
> 
> there was an ozzy guy called mammath who grew one plant under a 600 and consistently hit over 2gpw (aquafarm style grow) tho some how he managed to threaten RIU and got his journo removed for legal reasons. only user ever to manage it i know of.
> 
> Rasclot's sage grow smashed the fuck out of 1 gram per watt.


alright don how's things mate? i only put the critical grow up to show him what it takes to pull good numbers, i should have wrote about the big numbers in the post before rather than that 1 i think it took it out of text a little i was refering to his big1's lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i believe it's a hybrid system he made himself mate if memory serves me right he classes it as shallow water culture it's like a dwc but it's a container inside another container type system, he has pictures of it somewhere in an old thread regarding dwc that's on here somewhere, i don't have a link for it though sorry mate that 1 will require some digging


Will try have a look for it. I put an airstone into the res of my aquafarm on my 12/12, the roots that ended up in the res loved it lol, is that the same kinda thing he's done do you know?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

it may have been something similar mate i'm not too sure to be honest it was a while back when i saw it but from what i took away from it he had seperate rez's setup up with float valves working on a recirc system that kept the water level low in the bottom container, which was being top fed (dripper or line?) i don't know if he was using air stones in the bottom container or if the recirculating was what kept his o2 high, sorry mate it was sometime ago


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> it may have been something similar mate i'm not too sure to be honest it was a while back when i saw it but from what i took away from it he had seperate rez's setup up with float valves working on a recirc system that kept the water level low in the bottom container, which was being top fed (dripper or line?) i don't know if he was using air stones in the bottom container or if the recirculating was what kept his o2 high, sorry mate it was sometime ago


No probs mate, cheers for the info. Will have a dig, c what I can find....


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

if you click on the critical mass link mate and scroll down a few pics you can see the top of 1 of his pots and it defo looks like there's bubbles in it


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

alright lads hows everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Was that with a lot of veg Don? Most av pulled is 0.75g p/w. GHS trainwreck with 3 weeks veg in an aquafarm. Aiming higher nxt time round, this ones been a bit of a disappointment


it was about 2 weeks 3 tops. a lot of training and topping in the very early stages usually went with 6-8 main colas. don't be disappointing with .75 man thats a good ratio. i generally hit about .8 it's best not to worry about it really. so long as your plants healthy and getting what it needs youll hit the plants natural potential.


W Dragon said:


> alright don how's things mate? i only put the critical grow up to show him what it takes to pull good numbers, i should have wrote about the big numbers in the post before rather than that 1 i think it took it out of text a little i was refering to his big1's lol


alreet dragon fella, been a while. i'm good ta, touch of manflu but otherwise sound. hows tricks down the west side? 

you've got me trying to think of the other fella who grew nothing but trees like that hanging the bulbs bare and vertical. fuck what was his name. might have been big tomato grower i think.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> if you click on the critical mass link mate and scroll down a few pics you can see the top of 1 of his pots and it defo looks like there's bubbles in it


Could be bubbles or the drips from the root ball lol... It may be something like his aquafarms run off a main res or something, that would keep the water level lower in the individual res's.... God knows, lookin for anyway to increase the yield in ma farm without a 4-6 week veg


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2012)

Any of u guys heard on the news about the change in drug laws? They reckon if ur caught with 5kg of weed, 20 pills or 5g of coke ur only likely to get a community service, sounds good! Time we all started growin bigger I think!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was about 2 weeks 3 tops. a lot of training and topping in the very early stages usually went with 6-8 main colas. don't be disappointing with .75 man thats a good ratio. i generally hit about .8 it's best not to worry about it really. so long as your plants healthy and getting what it needs youll hit the plants natural potential.
> 
> Haha that was a one off so far mate, ma last I tried 12/12 from seed with a lot of lollipopping and lst/n, still waitin on it dryin to find out the weight. Think bill's goin to gve me one of las's slh cuts, so tryin to decide what way to go with it


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> alright lads hows everyone


Alright Gaz, am good, how tricks matey??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Any of u guys heard on the news about the change in drug laws? They reckon if ur caught with 5kg of weed, 20 pills or 5g of coke ur only likely to get a community service, sounds good! Time we all started growin bigger I think!


You sure its 5Kg


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2012)

That's what I read on the sky news app m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2012)

Here it is lad:
Friends socially sharing drugs and those using cannabis for medicinal purposes could escape jail under new guidelines for judges.
Drug runners and small-time dealers caught with heroin, cocaine or thousands of pounds worth of cannabis could also avoid prison.

Instead, low-level operatives caught with 6kg of cannabis, 20 ecstasy tablets, or five grams of heroin or cocaine are likely to receive a community sentence.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That's what I read on the sky news app m8


Yeeeehaaaa, fuck a hope so

So if your caught with a few oz u might only get a fine then???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2012)

6kg lol! What about that?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

@Don man flu lol u sure it ain't just a cold? my misses loves to ask me that as i'm sat there dying and feeling all sorry for meself it's one of the only things that really puts me outta action...bastard man flu....

all good this end mate moved house again so got all the setting up headaches, i went ahead with 1 lights worth before finishing just to help get the cash to finish it all up but wishing i hadn't now, been nothing but fucking stress (converted an attic) but will be done in about a month or so, so i'll be finishing it off when the plants are outta the way and should be golden then a couple of 600s with a large 8bulb t5 and 150w blu cfl for veg n clones, just gotta get off my lazy arse then n get it finshed only got about a short days work left


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Could be bubbles or the drips from the root ball lol... It may be something like his aquafarms run off a main res or something, that would keep the water level lower in the individual res's.... God knows, lookin for anyway to increase the yield in ma farm without a 4-6 week veg


i wish i could help mate but i don't really know much about the waterfarm, providing you can get it dialled in id start with a strain hunt mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeeeehaaaa, fuck a hope so
> 
> So if your caught with a few oz u might only get a fine then???


Hope so m8, probly all depends on ur previous too tho!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @Don man flu lol u sure it ain't just a cold? my misses loves to ask me that as i'm sat there dying and feeling all sorry for meself it's one of the only things that really puts me outta action...bastard man flu....
> 
> all good this end mate moved house again so got all the setting up headaches, i went ahead with 1 lights worth before finishing just to help get the cash to finish it all up but wishing i hadn't now, been nothing but fucking stress (converted an attic) but will be done in about a month or so, so i'll be finishing it off when the plants are outta the way and should be golden then a couple of 600s with a large 8bulb t5 and 150w blu cfl for veg n clones, just gotta get off my lazy arse then n get it finshed only got about a short days work left





W Dragon said:


> @Don man flu lol u sure it ain't just a cold? my misses loves to ask me that as i'm sat there dying and feeling all sorry for meself it's one of the only things that really puts me outta action...bastard man flu....
> 
> all good this end mate moved house again so got all the setting up headaches, i went ahead with 1 lights worth before finishing just to help get the cash to finish it all up but wishing i hadn't now, been nothing but fucking stress (converted an attic) but will be done in about a month or so, so i'll be finishing it off when the plants are outta the way and should be golden then a couple of 600s with a large 8bulb t5 and 150w blu cfl for veg n clones, just gotta get off my lazy arse then n get it finshed only got about a short days work left


Man flu can be fatal if not treated with hot toddies  I had one in bed this morning. Herds still like someone replaced the brain with cotton wool.(nowt new my bird chipped in) don't feel better but I've a nice rosy cheek on 

I've got all that setting up to come, looking forward to it tho. Missed growing big time, filled the time with shit I shouldnt have. 

Las' SLH is a banger fella, shouldn't have bother getting a cracking weight off it. I'll be doing a few meself


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

hot toddies in bed with ya rosey cheeks lol sounds like you'll be keeping ya misses on her toes mate, mine generally loses interest after about an hour of me moping she just doesn't understand the devastation man flu causes 

you gonna be rolling with ya tents mate? i wish i had stuck with mine but i just didn't have the headroom for them so i've had to cover the whole thing with thermal blanket, works out quiet expensive at £12 a roll and needing loads of them (i got my figures wrong lol) looks pretty good and helps hide your heat sig but does very little in insulating against the cold

what you planning on running altogether on ya next run then mate? i bet your spoiled for choice


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 24, 2012)

how do ukers. some good info here today i see. jolly good plenty to read. 
6kg? thats a good 2/3 sports bagS rammed full of weed and thats a slap on the wrist now is it? well prisons must b rammed packed then as i thought peeps dealing in the keys plus was who the old bill wanted to shut down?????
fuck it then i wont bother with a tent grow im gunna empty out my garage/gym and have A FOUR/FIVE LIGHT GROW.
WHERES THIS INFO MAN SKY U SAY I WILL HAVE A BUTCHERS


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 24, 2012)

ANY BODY HERE NO THE LAWS IN AMSTERDAM?? shit sorry didnt mean to shout. r the tourists still allowed in the coffee shops and buy small amounts weed still? or did they change the laws as i heard they was trying to change it?? any body nos let me no as im going in a month or so.cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> hot toddies in bed with ya rosey cheeks lol sounds like you'll be keeping ya misses on her toes mate, mine generally loses interest after about an hour of me moping she just doesn't understand the devastation man flu causes
> you gonna be rolling with ya tents mate? i wish i had stuck with mine but i just didn't have the headroom for them so i've had to cover the whole thing with thermal blanket, works out quiet expensive at £12 a roll and needing loads of them (i got my figures wrong lol) looks pretty good and helps hide your heat sig but does very little in insulating against the cold
> what you planning on running altogether on ya next run then mate? i bet your spoiled for choice


hahah my lass is a keeper for sure mate. ups an downs though. drives me mad leaving her shit everywhere. honest going out for a few drinks is at least a 2 hour operation before and and a clean up crew needed for the trail of destruction. 
i'm not going overboard first run but not too small either ( cagey fucker eh ) i'm going to run a load of stuff Las' SLH, a new one, westys' psycho killer crossed back to the livers which is so strong it's hurt a few peeps. probably a few livers and psycho and ive got some cracking testers from a load of lads on here. nothing but primo. check out gage green genetics on attitude. ill need another tent ion no time muahahaaaaaa


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2012)

@mad dog, the laws in Amsterdam is just pretty much the same as it was, ur just not supposed to smoke joints with tobacco in the coffee shops, I was there a few months back and when in the coffee shops I just asked the guy behind the counter was it ok to roll with tobacco and he said yeah just keep ur fag packets in ur pocket out of sight and they let us smoke away!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 24, 2012)

IM getting real paranoid no post at all today what if they sniffed it in the sorting office?
ebay shit and that arrived yeterday but nothing else/? 
fukin paranoid to fuckincase they have found it coz i should have recieved something by now

was expektin sum cash too so i guess its justpropper shit mail!!


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

i think just de crime would be fine


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Here it is lad:
> Friends socially sharing drugs and those using cannabis for medicinal purposes could escape jail under new guidelines for judges.
> Drug runners and small-time dealers caught with heroin, cocaine or thousands of pounds worth of cannabis could also avoid prison.
> 
> Instead, low-level operatives caught with 6kg of cannabis, 20 ecstasy tablets, or five grams of heroin or cocaine are likely to receive a community sentence.


all i found is drug mules r getting it easier if they been pressured into muling by gangs. other then that cant find anything else mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Its defo there m8 a read it this mornin tae on sky news


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 24, 2012)

A little read for all u guys that want it legal !
http://m.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/jan/24/cannabis-tax-branson-mps-virgin?cat=politics&type=article
Ukrg u cunt has the parcel cum !!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Things r lookin up in a way,not for the mass producers though,tough luck bill,chedz lol na only kiddin lads.

Is lookin up for the percy growers though


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 24, 2012)

You lads on about this
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/9033808/Caught-with-six-kilos-of-cannabis-and-you-could-still-avoid-jail.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anythin under 28 plants is a community punishment lol ill take that haha


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

@Don defo sounds like a keeper mate, mines the same with going out on the piss but i think it's just so she dont have to put up with me being smashed for as long lol livers x physcosis sounds like it would be a hell of a plant i love them both but absolutely love the livers smoke, aye does sound a little cagey mate but all i hear is MORE lol sounds like you got a good line up to welcome you back mate. just out of interest is the livers x physco going in your strain line up, i imagine that would be a massive money maker


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

anyone ever use http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/ for nutes and grow stuff?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

i haven't used them mate but have used growell with no probs a few times


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

I use grotec m8


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

i was gona use growtec but the site was down when I went to order it. Spent about £70 on nutes, timer and few other growthings I needed. Cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @Don defo sounds like a keeper mate, mines the same with going out on the piss but i think it's just so she dont have to put up with me being smashed for as long lol livers x physcosis sounds like it would be a hell of a plant i love them both but absolutely love the livers smoke, aye does sound a little cagey mate but all i hear is MORE lol sounds like you got a good line up to welcome you back mate. just out of interest is the livers x physco going in your strain line up, i imagine that would be a massive money maker


its actually Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis (BB's PSycho killer) male crossed back to Livers. it's fuckin brutal. real day wrecking stuff. so far I've only popped one pip and it's that good ive cloned her on and mothered it. it could stand side by side any of the uk clone onlies nee bother. i'll have to work it a bit more to get it ready to sell. which will deffo be worth the time and effort. 

more!?!? moi


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

aye more weed mate lol sounds like a winner to me, also sounds like ya gonna have a hell of a selection when ya done mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 24, 2012)

grotec is decent mate


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

al use growtec next time. If there was wasnt down they would have had a sale.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 24, 2012)

chedz ya whiney bitch PM


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 24, 2012)

was gunna do a 3 plant grow next. may up to ten. thats got the old head thinking now.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

Just watching the news, there's a 10 grand reward on cheddars mate. mental.
Right is there any truth in these new laws? this could be ace for my paranoia


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Ive been saying this from the start...........DONT GET FUCKING CAUGHT!


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been saying this from the start...........DONT GET FUCKING CAUGHT!


That's the easiest way of avoiding the justice system lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

got some nr nice seeds cumin tom scotty so might have some nice clones soon


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been saying this from the start...........DONT GET FUCKING CAUGHT!


the original, and still the best


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> got some nr nice seeds cumin tom scotty so might have some nice clones soon


what did you go for? I need to get the black widow in my life


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

An alternative to your black mamba u keep in your bedside drawer. lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

mango,haze,nevill,angel heart i think


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't give a fuck about doing time, its more the embarressment. Alot of people would be shocked, mind u alot wouldn't. lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

It'd probably be a big improvement for you fella (Ive seen trainspotting).


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

hahahahaah thats for the black mambo shit


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Naw your right m8. Fucking Beruit round these parts. lol No money, no jobs but hey, plenty of smack, so lots of cheap razor blades and coffee. Why do they always get caught stealing coffee. Mibby UKRG could answer???


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

sounds fucking desolate mate, now I understand why every other jock seems to be growing, saving up for their abramovich-style yachts to get the fuck out.
Isnt the life expectancy in glasgow 36 or something? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Aye with their 1 plant grows. lol If your going to do something.....do it fucking right. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Put that on my gravestone after Big Delroy fucked me to death in the jail. lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Naw your right m8. Fucking Beruit round these parts. lol No money, no jobs but hey, plenty of smack, so lots of cheap razor blades and coffee. Why do they always get caught stealing coffee. Mibby UKRG could answer???


And biscuits they must have tea and coffee mornings after selling the stolen shit for scag


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wits wrong wae a 1 plant grow??? Uv seen wit a.can.do wae 1 plant. U jst need to nurture it,sing to it n shit lmao


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

lol think ill go take pics of my lst in


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Went to the doctors earlier and he said I'll need to stop masterbating. I asked "Why?" Coz its putting me off writing this prescription. lol

Fucking singing to plants. Fucking shouting more like, "SEE YOU, YA FUCKER, SEE IF YOU DONT PULL 3 OZ IM GONAE BURN YE OR SEND YOU TO UKRG AND HE'LL PROPER KILL YOU. lol Only fucking about if your reading m8 but u dont half kill shit.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

i just thought o a horrible wee weegi shouting that made me spit tea all over the laptop cheerz billy!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats how it sounded in ma head too. Wait a minute, I am that horrible wee weedgie. lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2012)

who's close to harvest? I'm counting the days but still got at least 3 weeks lol.
& I cant believe crystal palace fucked it! knocked man utd out at old trafford then got twatted in the pissing rain in cardiff. I was hoping they'd get to the final.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 24, 2012)

evenin ladies

wer they orite for ya sillbilly?

*




Originally Posted by supersillybilly  
Naw your right m8. Fucking Beruit round these parts. lol No money, no jobs but hey, plenty of smack, so lots of cheap razor blades and coffee. Why do they always get caught stealing coffee. Mibby UKRG could answer???

PMPL
*


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

I got like 3 weeks on my little auto and 4/5 on my big exile


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

Rep for that man fucking pissed my self!



supersillybilly said:


> Went to the doctors earlier and he said I'll need to stop masterbating. I asked "Why?" Coz its putting me off writing this prescription. lol
> 
> Fucking singing to plants. Fucking shouting more like, "SEE YOU, YA FUCKER, SEE IF YOU DONT PULL 3 OZ IM GONAE BURN YE OR SEND YOU TO UKRG AND HE'LL PROPER KILL YOU. lol Only fucking about if your reading m8 but u dont half kill shit.lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont get it? :/ Must be too stoned lol



newuserlol said:


> its gone 11pm aint u spose to checking gikks plants lololol oh sorry just another flash fry thats gone quicker than a egg n bacon sarnie lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its gone 11pm aint u spose to checking gikks plants lololol oh sorry just another flash fry thats gone quicker than a egg n bacon sarnie lmao


He neva turned up that nite either. Fuck u offer to help some people lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> He neva turned up that nite either. Fuck u offer to help some people lol


they never do m8, i gave up helping people a long time ago in this site its pointless ur realise soonn enough...........


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 24, 2012)

Im so confused. What have I missed?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had a fair bit of help along the way,always nice to gve a little bk. Starting to tell those who r jst beyond help tho


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its actually Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis (BB's PSycho killer) male crossed back to Livers. it's fuckin brutal. real day wrecking stuff. so far I've only popped one pip and it's that good ive cloned her on and mothered it. it could stand side by side any of the uk clone onlies nee bother. i'll have to work it a bit more to get it ready to sell. which will deffo be worth the time and effort.
> 
> more!?!? moi


how do man flu cleared up abit?
i looked at that psycho killer on sea seeds and looks nice.
was the strain u was chatting bout in this post a new one soon to b added to ya listings as in the description of p killer doesnt mention the cross back to livers?? 
does sound a killer strain tho. or am i being a plum and not reading proper ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Think hes gettin it ready for sale m8


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

ukrg. one seed went into cup water yesterday. guess wot? it popped haahaa. big long white root poking out. yummy rom/blackrose. 1 out 1 so far haha. duno wot u bin doing but if i can pop em any fecker should b able too. u got a wooden peg leg yet anyways? or it clearing up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do man flu cleared up abit?
> i looked at that psycho killer on sea seeds and looks nice.
> was the strain u was chatting bout in this post a new one soon to b added to ya listings as in the description of p killer doesnt mention the cross back to livers??
> does sound a killer strain tho. or am i being a plum and not reading proper ?


man flu is in the wain ish, somehow managed to put my back out last night tho, i wouldn't care but i wasnt lifting anything or even stretching ffs. 

nah man your reading it right the psycho killer is there but the back cross isn't that's something new i've literally just popped one bean but i'm happy enough to mother it and keep it going it'll be a way off before i pop more to get a decent male tho i might be able to get a hold of some of the PK jizz and do a run of them. i'll ask westy n see. it's his strain in the first place.


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 25, 2012)

morning ish ladz,girls,trolls


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 25, 2012)

morning dude


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man flu is in the wain ish, somehow managed to put my back out last night tho, i wouldn't care but i wasnt lifting anything or even stretching ffs.
> 
> nah man your reading it right the psycho killer is there but the back cross isn't that's something new i've literally just popped one bean but i'm happy enough to mother it and keep it going it'll be a way off before i pop more to get a decent male tho i might be able to get a hold of some of the PK jizz and do a run of them. i'll ask westy n see. it's his strain in the first place.


was u giving your mrs some off ya best moves? n slip a disk haha.
aww cool thanks for the info i was just being a nosey troll really but it sounds good. look forward see it on the shelfs so to speak in next few years.
no the livers n pychois has a huge following in uk thread(ive not tried livers) but i think u can never go wrong with any off the jacks so a cross off all three these has gotta b a winner.
gaztoth morning??????? wot country u in mate?? ent morning where i am haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

hahahah aye a proper 9.9 dive off the wardrobe  i wish. 

i've asked westy if he's got some pollen so we'll see, failing that i'll pop some more and see what comes. i'll have a word with the lads n see if we can't come up with a competition for the opening of Breeders Boutique. thinking about a funniest caption sort of thing or maybe a closest guess to the final weight of a plant or something. i'm crap with ideas for shit like that. anyone got any ideas feel free to chuck them in the hat. no guessing what the prizes will be obv  

livers is totally different to the exo and psycho but not quite. it's all a bit of a mystery the roots of it to be honest.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well folks jst trimmed the last of.the stick off ma crop....

Final weigh in 181g, 1 cotton candy 12/12 from seed


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 25, 2012)

_*ttt exo,bsb,brfz seedlings *_


----------



## baklawa (Jan 25, 2012)

*dreamily* They're all... So beautiful...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 25, 2012)

looking forward to the flower already mate nice one ttt


----------



## UKHG (Jan 25, 2012)

good evening ukers 
KEV PM
SILLY PM

WAT THE FUK IS ROYAL MAIL PLAYING AT THE WANKING CUNTINGBOLLOXSACKINSTINKINGFUCKINGARESHOLGAYJEWTWATBTICHES


PFF

THER MY TOUGHTS


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

wot power hps wood u need to flower 10 good size girlies?
2 600s we think?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 25, 2012)

2 x 600 be nice mate


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot power hps wood u need to flower 10 good size girlies?
> 2 600s we think?


 are you joining the 600 club mdb?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

UKRG said:


> good evening ukers
> KEV PM
> SILLY PM
> 
> ...


Have you got a shifty posty? is he digging around in your post before delivering?
(shit have I just got some poor, innocent post man a beating?)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

Griffta said:


> are you joining the 600 club mdb?


thinking mid march double myamount plants. mayb 2 600s or one 600 and my led. not sure yet. mayb 2 led i ent sure. depends on few things like an angry mrs etc etc
ive just found mini cob webbs in my pollen pot. now never saw any signs on male plants wen was growing.
this spider mites then?never had them b4??
will they feed on the pollen and survive in airtight pot? should i bin the pollen so dont spread it to females wen i try breed? or will theyt die off in time?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

Liverpool v City tonight. Shame there's no Ballotelli as he's fuckin great value. never know if he's gonna have a blinder, sulk for the whole game or try & cave in someones skull. I'll go 1-3 to city because I cant have Liverpool winning a cup this year.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thinking mid march double myamount plants. mayb 2 600s or one 600 and my led. not sure yet. mayb 2 led i ent sure. depends on few things like an angry mrs etc etc


Someone noticed the new laws...


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

boooooo grifta backing the mega bucks team. wot eva happened to supporting the underdogs???? we both no theres only one true great team in liverpool and it ent the toffees. 
no worse player in world then rooney a dirty mancy toffee prick haha
wot channel match on?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 25, 2012)

what new laws griffta


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

anything less then 6 key no prison time


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)

Less than 6kg is your a mule. Uz r getting it all wrong


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> what new laws griffta





mad dog bark said:


> anything less then 6 key no prison time


Yeah it wasn't too heavily reported (surprise!) but they're fiddling with the laws because of all the obvious reasons (half the country smokes & our prisons are rammed full) Its all a bit foggy but reading between the lines it looks better for the grower, tho possibly not the uber commercial boys

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/street-drug-dealers-may-avoid-jail-000633115.html


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> boooooo grifta backing the mega bucks team. wot eva happened to supporting the underdogs???? we both no theres only one true great team in liverpool and it ent the toffees.
> no worse player in world then rooney a dirty mancy toffee prick haha
> wot channel match on?


Mate I think we both know there are NO truly great teams in liverpool lol, not at the moment anyway. You'll need a shit tonne more cash if your gonna spend £35m on the likes of andy carroll too. Match is on skysports1 I think.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Less than 6kg is your a mule. Uz r getting it all wrong


see thats wot i thought but i was told im wrong. glad wasnt just me who only found that on the news.
guess best to wait to see simular case in court and see ther punishment before dive in head 1st


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 25, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Mate I think we both know there are NO truly great teams in liverpool lol, not at the moment anyway. You'll need a shit tonne more cash if your gonna spend £35m on the likes of andy carroll too. Match is on skysports1 I think.


if carroll plays like did at newcastle then b a bargin. needs knuckle down n get with the one touch footy back. 
wheres ttt anyways i no he loves his footy debates haha.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

The laws for production/cultivation havent changed as far as im aware, cannabis is still a class b and if caught growing your still face the courts. I wouldnt go thinking its safe too start upping your grows and knocking out 6 kgs lol. As billy says....dont get fucking caught is still the best bet.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

*WHO'S SAT DOWN?*



And no, I cant figure out how to make pics bigger (on a mac)


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

when i just tried to connect me laptop to the tele through hdmi the screen displayed on the tele wasnt the full screen it was boxed how do i get it to go full screen???


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

dunno sambo, depends whay your trying to watch full screen.
control & F or View/full screen if your watching something in a media player..?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2012)

Change the resolution right click desktop screen res.. If its full HD should be 1920x1080


newuserlol said:


> when i just tried to connect me laptop to the tele through hdmi the screen displayed on the tele wasnt the full screen it was boxed how do i get it to go full screen???


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

nar that didnt work just going full screen on vlc player was just trying to watch broadwalk empire season 2, took me a while to get into it but liking it now. 

fuck nos??? i tried going into control panel and display but couldnt find nefing there, never mind cheers neway griff.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Change the resolution right click desktop screen res.. If its full HD should be 1920x1080


il give that a bash cheers mantz.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

have you tried going on the menu on ya remote and changing the screen aspect ratio yet?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah, lovin the boardwalk emp.
looking forward to more of that 'game of thrones' too, first series was class.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> have you tried going on the menu on ya remote and changing the screen aspect ratio yet?


no m8 i aint, gonna get it sorted once i get some t.v time again lol aint drinking or smoking 2night so no it will be a late 1 and was gonna bash through most of the second season on episode 4 already.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

Griffta said:


> yeah, lovin the boardwalk emp.
> looking forward to more of that 'game of thrones' too, first series was class.


games of thrones was 1 of the best shows ive seen and the books where deffo the best books ive ever read finished them all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 i aint, gonna get it sorted once i get some t.v time again lol aint drinking or smoking 2night so no it will be a late 1 and was gonna bash through most of the second season on episode 4 already.


So you can grow weed but you can't sort your fucking tele out lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

lol you'll get there shag we used to have to change the screen size sometimes when we did it on the old laptop coz we'd get a black frame around it or it would be in widescreen


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2012)

sambo, you might already know but you have to drag your mouse off the right side of your monitor onto the tv (so you can use the tv as a monitor). Or at least I do when I plug the lappy into the tele


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> So you can grow weed but you can't sort your fucking tele out lol


is the first decent tele ive had in ages i use to connect with a vga lead thats how long ago it was lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

walking deads back on the 12th of feb i think, the trailer for the up coming episodes looks good,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

Griffta said:


> sambo, you might already know but you have to drag your mouse off the right side of your monitor onto the tv (so you can use the tv as a monitor). Or at least I do when I plug the lappy into the tele


i just plugged the hdmi lead in and it came on the tele no probs but wasnt full screen was a wide black border, think it that screen aspect ratio thing drags said about.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> walking deads back on the 12th of feb i think, the trailer for the up coming episodes looks good,


the last episode was a gripper! they are smashing it with this second season.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2012)

looks like it's only getting better aswell, there's a trailer on IMD for it at the mo and it's looking good


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2012)

Most tv's nowadays will have a "just scan" style setting in the aspect ratio area where if your laptop is outputting the correct resolution and such, the tv will pick it up and fullscreen's ya uncle.

They're looing nice and healty there Kev


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is my smallest girl but she is carryin alot of weight


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 26, 2012)

looking nice at fat mate how long she been going for now im using the plug in my growroom lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive no idea how long Kev. Got about 10 - 14 days left I think. Fuck knows, its at that stage where it looks like its kinda stopped. Aye u can now plug you IPhone to charge while staring at your plants. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 26, 2012)

lol mate it a handy little plug lol cheers


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

I went and purchased an aeroponic cloner. Fucking Dynamite. Clone taken on Monday and most have roots this morning. Star Buy for 2012


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 26, 2012)

been looking at em for a few months which one u get the 120 site


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

105 site m8. Stuck a fish tank heater in the tank at 24 with some bloom nutes


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 26, 2012)

how many u sling in all 105 lol...what u reckoning of the new laws billy load of shit dont u think...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

wow im talking to 2 peeps who seem to think smoking weed cant give you cancer......how fucking thick can you get....and they are telling me im wrong.arrrgghh


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

I could only get 14 cuts off my mother but I have big plans. lol People are not understanding the supposed change. Its for the mules, ie your not dealing your just holding or transporting. Grows only get caught for a very few reasons. Grassed, smell or your mouth and finally your purchaser. Nothing else. Your at your most vunreable when your selling your weight. If your man is on the radar of DS or SCS you'll proberly get marked aswel. Treat it like a business, pay employess and do your best to keep the trail away from yourself but sometimes a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> wow im talking to 2 peeps who seem to think smoking weed cant give you cancer......how fucking thick can you get....and they are telling me im wrong.arrrgghh


Everything can give u cancer, everyone has the potential to get cancer. Its all your Donald Duck


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Everything can give u cancer, everyone has the potential to get cancer. Its all your Donald Duck


well they have pissed me off so i hope they get it fuckers...........


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I went and purchased an aeroponic cloner. Fucking Dynamite. Clone taken on Monday and most have roots this morning. Star Buy for 2012


1 of them for me? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

nice looking plant there billy. 

my swede's bouncing the day.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you try that bit a Cotton Candy last nite Billy???


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Naw i never. My m8 did and he watched the discovery channel for 4hrs and couldn't tell me what he watched.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

on the cancer front del is it the yanks u argueing with?
think they getting confused with cannabisis ment to stop brain tumours or should i say has the potential to stop brain tumours? dunno how true it is but i read an article last year about it in some yanky medicial paper. think its a new find and they r testing the therory as we speak. but in america cannabis is the biggest drug used in day to day medicine. they put it in everything man the yanks r way ahead off the brits in terms off using cannabis for medicial reasons. in uk its a band practise i do believe.
another way they might got mixed up with there ideas is maybe in usa cancer suffers r prescribed cannabis to stop sickness and lack appitite as the patient has keymo or radio theropy.( excuse my poor spelling )


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

That will be all them hot toddies Don. Any excuse for a bevy.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 26, 2012)

got kev
xxx


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Naw i never. My m8 did and he watched the discovery channel for 4hrs and couldn't tell me what he watched.lol


Thumbs up then?? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Couple a pics of ma livers approx 3 wks 12/12.... Battery died before I could take the Blue Cheese, posing bitch was gutted lol

View attachment 2019884View attachment 2019885View attachment 2019886View attachment 2019887


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

thats a beastie n a half there scotia. wot u think u will manage to pull off that monster?
did u top her?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

It aint no monster.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That will be all them hot toddies Don. Any excuse for a bevy.lol


extended afternoon work drink. was all going fine till the roofers arrived at 8 this morning to put a whole new roof on the bathroom.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thats a beastie n a half there scotia. wot u think u will manage to pull off that monster?
> did u top her?


That monster is approx 14 inches tall lol... I lst'd the fuck out off her, bill raped her of some clones & I'm flowering out the rest of her lol...

If a get an oz of decent nug al be happy, but the way she's filling out now a think a may get a little more


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Fucking roofers. Make them tea and give some roofies to roofers. Wont b long in quietin down


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> That monster is approx 14 inches tall lol... I lst'd the fuck out off her, bill raped her of some clones & I'm flowering out the rest of her lol...
> 
> If a get an oz of decent nug al be happy, but the way she's filling out now a think a may get a little more


really? it looks really bushy tho. oh well ignore me then i must need a smokey joe to sort my eyes out. 
did it look the wrong way at billy then n get wot is was begging for haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2012)

what ya growin that livers in scot? looks like ya having a few feeding probs with all them yellow leaves? ive found her to be a fucker to grow yes deffo is some of the stinkiest most flavoursome weed ive ever had in 18yrs of smoking but far too fussy and weak at 8wks, would recommend flowering it for 10wks to get the best outa her.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2012)

livers bit bigger than 14'' tho lol day 43 of 12/12 i think? the pic is old.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what ya growin that livers in scot? looks like ya having a few feeding probs with all them yellow leaves? ive found her to be a fucker to grow yes deffo is some of the stinkiest most flavoursome weed ive ever had in 18yrs of smoking but far too fussy and weak at 8wks, would recommend flowering it for 10wks to get the best outa her.


A had the docs on Tuesday morning then hospital, by the time a got back they were drooping tae fuck all the lower fans turning yellow. Gave them a good feed with plenty of run off (1st time coco with ghe nutes). Both the livers n blue cheese picked up after bout 20 mins, a put a little extra N in as well and doesnt seem to have got any worse. A shouldnt be so lazy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking roofers. Make them tea and give some roofies to roofers. Wont b long in quietin down



oh aye then ill have a leaky roof and a manslaughter charge


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh aye then ill have a leaky roof and a manslaughter charge


it would b raining men haha but funny for the sick minded like me


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

any you got a past with spidermites? can they survive in air tight containers? i scooped some pollen the other week and killed off my males. notice other day the pollen pot full mini cobwebbs? this spidermites yeah? wood it b best to chuck this pollen now. will the spidermites manage to feed off the pollen and live or wood the airtight container kill them off??


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

hey mdb i've had a run in with mites once in the past not a bad run in but not a good one either, my vote would be to ditch ya pollen rather than risking spread them if that's what you have it would be easier to get more pollen than battling with them imo and yeah they did create some very small webs at the bottom of my plant they gathered on


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

cheers w dragon. was my thinking too. many thanks.
weird how my female never got them? was in same tent. maybe lil luck on my side i guess


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

oh yeah should have added mate i never won my battle with them, i bug bombed them 3times and sprayed inbetween with organic pesticide (in flower) and only managed to keep there numbers down i didn't manage to get rid of them til i chopped everything down and went in there with a spray bottle full of bleach and even then wasn't 100% i'd got them all, i haven't used my tent since but everything else has been wiped down n sprayed or left to soak in the bath and even now a few months later i'd still give my tent and area it was in another bleach spray just to be sure, they really are a bastard of a pest once you got them you have to keep everything seperate and be very careful not to spread them turning the norm into an even bigger headache


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

i only had them on 2-3plants out of about 10 mate it seems they are drawn to certain strains over others, they took a real liking to the bluegum i had i didn't really bother with the other 3 strains i had on the go


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe they had just moved in when you caught them mate, i didn't know i had them til i saw a little web on the bottom of my 1 plant and even then i thought it was prob a just a spider then i noticed a little leaf damage hear and there and then about a week later i could actually see them, it was like they came out of knowhere and didn't make themselves known until they were settled in they were a fucking headache, bug bombing them was making me all paranoid incase any1 saw the smoke and thought i had a fire as i was in a large shed at the time i was setting off 2 bug bombs at a time and it looked like a had small camp fire on the go inside as i turned all the fans off etc


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i only had them on 2-3plants out of about 10 mate it seems they are drawn to certain strains over others, they took a real liking to the bluegum i had i didn't really bother with the other 3 strains i had on the go


yeah mine was blue cheese maybe they love the blue tint haha.
thinking about it i accidently nuked my female. i sprayed algamic over female only, in water but i never noticed it was off and had changed in colour. in a day or two i lost all the fan leafs they kinda went rusty and hard. i washed it off soon as noticed and managed to save her with a lil love but maybe i fried the bugs along with the fan leafs. yeah soon as killed the males off i disinfected the whole tent light fans etc flooring the lotto. if wasnt the off nutes in spray form then maybe they love the pollen more then the buds.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 26, 2012)

Heres a mystery seedling found in a bag of canna coco. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah mine was blue cheese maybe they love the blue tint haha.
> thinking about it i accidently nuked my female. i sprayed algamic over female only, in water but i never noticed it was off and had changed in colour. in a day or two i lost all the fan leafs they kinda went rusty and hard. i washed it off soon as noticed and managed to save her with a lil love but maybe i fried the bugs along with the fan leafs. yeah soon as killed the males off i disinfected the whole tent light fans etc flooring the lotto. if wasnt the off nutes in spray form then maybe they love the pollen more then the buds.


lol may have been a blessing in disguise mate i know the mites i had loved the 2 blue plants i had white russian on the go and the livers and physcosis and they were all pretty much left alone, sounds like you've done evrything right so far mate so fingers crossed for ya you won't have any more probs with them. there's a good chance you nuked them along with the leaves, seems a little odd though getting them in ya pollen jar but i wouldn't risk it either way i thought they'd be easy to get rid of once they were identified but were they fuck i see why the yanks refer to them as the borg now they're like mini terminators lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

@lilganjaprincess i can see its a very girlie pot there haha no idea on seedling tho doesn't look like the sort i like tho


----------



## BADMONKEY NO BANANA (Jan 26, 2012)

its 160 an oz in my neck of the woods for what can only be described as shit....... do away with these leeches and grow our own.........


----------



## baklawa (Jan 26, 2012)

Dammit, got 2 deadlines this evening PLUS flatmate arrives tonight PLUS gotta pick up brat from nursery at 5 (so gotta be in Earth Mother mode) - and what do I do? Roll a nice moderate little joint to test-smoke some new weed. The good and bad news is that it's good shit


----------



## Griffta (Jan 26, 2012)

Hows everyone doing this eve? its absolutely twatting it down with snow here. I'm obviously doing something wrong as never seen the bird so excited lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone watched a series called Jericho? any good?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

ffs just went up to water my plants and saw 2 very thin looking cobweb lines running down from my light to me plants, just praying the borg ain't back i cleaned and bleached everything before putting it up!!!! was on talking about mites earlier aswell, i'm just hoping there's a small spider up there somewhere as it did look like the start of normal cobweb with the 2lines very close together, i've done a full inspection but can't find nothing..... and now the wait begins to find out for certain


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> ffs just went up to water my plants and saw 2 very thin looking cobweb lines running down from my light to me plants, just praying the borg ain't back i cleaned and bleached everything before putting it up!!!! was on talking about mites earlier aswell, i'm just hoping there's a small spider up there somewhere as it did look like the start of normal cobweb with the 2lines very close together, i've done a full inspection but can't find nothing..... and now the wait begins to find out for certain


fucking el m8 what else can possibley go wrong with this run! fingers crossed it aint nuffing to serious.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

i'm fucked if know mate just waiting on the house to burn down now or the old bill to show up just for the cheery on the top lol i spent a good half hour looking them over but couldn't see anything so fingers crossed, i cant imagine they would be moving in up there with the cold temps etc but with my luck ya never know lol
what you upto tonight anyway mate? you staying sober?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i'm fucked if know mate just waiting on the house to burn down now or the old bill to show up just for the cheery on the top lol i spent a good half hour looking them over but couldn't see anything so fingers crossed, i cant imagine they would be moving in up there with the cold temps etc but with my luck ya never know lol
> what you upto tonight anyway mate? you staying sober?


yeah very fucking sober oldboy, its kinda a buzz of its own seeing how rare im sober at this time. 

i dont no much bout spidermite or mites in general but that web does sound like a house spider i dont fink ya get webs like that from spidermite could be wrong tho but hopefully not.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

lol high on life huh, that's what i'm hoping mate when i had them before the only webs i saw was on that bluegum shite and they looked different it's just with my luck at the mo i cant help but think the worst lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

i hate being sober i'm on about my 50th fag of the day and i still feel like i could do with another


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i hate being sober i'm on about my 50th fag of the day and i still feel like i could do with another


fucking great fun hay...... i no il be up half the night aswel can never sleep sober.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah very fucking sober oldboy, its kinda a buzz of its own seeing how rare im sober at this time.
> 
> i dont no much bout spidermite or mites in general but that web does sound like a house spider i dont fink ya get webs like that from spidermite could be wrong tho but hopefully not.


Yes mate the little fuckers get everywhere including hiding by the lights


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i hate being sober i'm on about my 50th fag of the day and i still feel like i could do with another


I'm outta weed again, back on the cigarettes, boo. 

Folk are well i hop?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wots a decent pain killer similar to 30mg codeine cocodamols. Doc gave me them for ma arthritis but they're givin me terrible constipation  lol when a told him he just gve me 8ml co's but they're fuckin hopeless.

Any suggestions lads/ladies?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

Vodka my good man.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sent u a pm ttt


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yes mate the little fuckers get everywhere including hiding by the lights


what do you want to do mate? ahead with the plan or wait n see?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm outta weed again, back on the cigarettes, boo.
> 
> Folk are well i hop?


absolutely sucks doesn't it mate. all good this end how have you been keeping mate all good?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

looks like man flu is spreading. feel like turd. had a mate swing by with henry cheds for me. worked well as ran out home grown.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> looks like man flu is spreading. feel like turd. had a mate swing by with henry cheds for me. worked well as ran out home grown.


Ya poor soul,good old friends lol..


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

had a big barny with him in nov n he been avoiding me since then. had a text come in saying on ya doorstep with a peacemaker haha. good old boy. all forgiven n forgotten haha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aye sparking up the peace pipe then lol. Weed does wonders for friendships and alike


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 26, 2012)

i wood off got the old pipe out but im feeling shite so built few lil js. good cheese tho. he brought his own also so extra gold star from me.

had to update holiday today got meals thrown in and upped to a super delux or super something room?? only 50 bucks more so y not. 

me mate is on suspension from work for failing a ganja test???? he dont smoke at work but they new he smokes n want rid off him. poor sod but he is a stressy fecker n tends to upset peeps.


----------



## wiimb (Jan 26, 2012)

evening uk!


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 26, 2012)

first uo early bird catches the cracked seed lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

morning ukers
. interesting night puking n all sorts. just cooked kids breakie n throwing up out the back door inbetweeen flipping bacon. am a picture off health. 
sorry wimb i had head over bowl most night. 
also snowed for a lil while yest. was hoping for knee deep snow and watching the country grind to a stop.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning ukers
> . interesting night puking n all sorts. just cooked kids breakie n throwing up out the back door inbetweeen flipping bacon. am a picture off health.
> sorry wimb i had head over bowl most night.
> also snowed for a lil while yest. was hoping for knee deep snow and watching the country grind to a stop.


Yikes. Booze or a bug?

That's funny *squinting out of window* We have absolutely no snow here at all. Still laughing @ Griffta


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont drink. its man flu with alittle sickness thrown in for good measures haha.
had a nice j n watching a shocking poor horror movie with the dog keeping feet warm so not all bad.
snowed for about ten mins here. just enough to get excited and disappointed shortly afterwards.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Head all over the place this morning. Went for a "quiet" pint down the masonic club with the father in law. I need to jump back on the horse or its curtains...........My clothes are in every room of the house and my fone is missing


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in an evil mood. Just got a txt saying "my wages are not in the bank". Usually I do them first thing but I haven't. Txt back saying there is a problem with the bank, will be in Monday. I'll do them in 5 mins though.lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

just finished season 2 of boardwalk empire not too bad a watch carnt say i was too suprised with the ending tho bit obvious it was gonna end like that, still enjoyed the 2 seasons but far from the best series that ive watched.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2012)

morning all, how are we all?
aint been around in a while coz i aint been growing coz of moving house,work etc, but only got a few days until i can start getting set-up again lol, got a rather few nice strains to get going as well so will keep ya posted, am thinking 12-12 from seed for the first grow to get started so does anyone know what BSB X CB is like for 12-12?


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

hey w dragon, not to bring a downer on ya lad, but mites often use webs (single lines) and air flow to move around....I would def be keeping a close eye on them. Good luck.




W Dragon said:


> ffs just went up to water my plants and saw 2 very thin looking cobweb lines running down from my light to me plants, just praying the borg ain't back i cleaned and bleached everything before putting it up!!!! was on talking about mites earlier aswell, i'm just hoping there's a small spider up there somewhere as it did look like the start of normal cobweb with the 2lines very close together, i've done a full inspection but can't find nothing..... and now the wait begins to find out for certain


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/latest-news/central-leeds/drug_maker_blows_up_his_own_home_1_4180676

TWAT................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/latest-news/central-leeds/drug_maker_blows_up_his_own_home_1_4180676
> 
> TWAT................


Haha....daft fucker, you wanna be outside or everythin open fuckin about we that!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mornin Uk'ers some BB Blue cheese 3-4 weeks pRon for a Friday morning lol.....

View attachment 2022052View attachment 2022053View attachment 2022055View attachment 2022056


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

did u say u use ghe nutes scot? i use there ripen alot and also the overdrive but never used the grow,bloom n micro is that what ur using?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u say u use ghe nutes scot? i use there ripen alot and also the overdrive but never used the grow,bloom n micro is that what ur using?


The full lot near enough, gro, micro, bloom, diamond nectar, bio roots, bio bloom & Ripen. Was goin to get the bio protect foliar spray but cash is kinda sparce at the mo, maybe nxt time round.. Its good cos u can use it in soil, hydro, coco & Aero. First time usin it in the coco this time but its the exact same mix as the hydro, although the BC & Livers are quite greedy on the N so still tryin to get the balance jst right


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 27, 2012)

hello growers!
my box is 4ft high 4ft wide and 2ft in depth but i was wondering how many full term plants could i get away with 2 or 3?


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say 2 mate  Have a look into super cropping and LST


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats what i thought cheers robotboy.


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 27, 2012)

No probs dude  Glad I could help


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 27, 2012)

View attachment 2022168View attachment 2022171


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely scrog matey


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lovely scrog matey


thanks mate she smells so good


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks mate she smells so good


Think am going to gve 1 a go,they jst look amazin never mind anythin else lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think am going to gve 1 a go,they jst look amazin never mind anythin else lol


its definitely worth ago mate its a easy way of growing in my view.. i found these on ebay as well which look good for a scrog --> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-net-scrog-hydroponics-/250968041280?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a6edc6740


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2012)

fuck me thats robbery. 15 quid for a bit of fencing, you can pick up a roll of it at BnQ for that man.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahhhhhh dear Donny, its hydroponic fencing. lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me thats robbery. 15 quid for a bit of fencing, you can pick up a roll of it at BnQ for that man.


yeah that's true lol good if you can't be bothered makeing a screen tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2012)

ahhhhh that hydro fencing i've heard you get a bazillion grams to each square of the net.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Sell, sell, sell. Must be a 1000% mark up that. Mmmmm.....its got my thinking. Hydroponic water, hydroponic scissors, hydroponic energy drinks. lol I reckon the hydroponic water though. My water is soft as shit and really good. I could sell 10l for a £5 plus P&P. Give your plants more of what they need. Proven to increase yield by 33.5%


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2012)

hahahah pre mixed hydro nutes ph balanced obv. for the noob who na's fuck all.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Ive just sold 40l to maself.lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hey w dragon, not to bring a downer on ya lad, but mites often use webs (single lines) and air flow to move around....I would def be keeping a close eye on them. Good luck.


cheers for the heads mate, no downers yer mate everythings been going that wrong lately that the only way is up lol i'll be keeping a close eye on them but there's not alot i can do now they're about 5 or so weeks in and my environment isn't decent enough to allow me to spray them with anything so chances are i'll be wiping the leaves over reguarly to try n keep them down if they're there which i think they are, my heart sunk deep into my stomach when i saw those 2 little web lines, oh well onwards and upwards mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

soz dragon i feel bad dude now, was only chatting to u about the evil lil bastard mites yesterday. i must b a bad luck omen or sumthing for u.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> soz dragon i feel bad dude now, was only chatting to u about the evil lil bastard mites yesterday. i must b a bad luck omen or sumthing for u.


lmao no need to be feeling bad mate if i ain't having grief from somewhere in my mind i ain't doing it right, i started growing a couple of years back and haven't had a single run yet that has gone smooth without some kind of stress


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 27, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> what do you want to do mate? ahead with the plan or wait n see?


Stick wit the plan my man, aint nothing that can't be remedied


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

wot u growing at the min dragon? u did say but ive been stoned out my little head today sleeping n memory ent quite wot it was. no blue strains ?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Stick wit the plan my man, aint nothing that can't be remedied


happy days mate, just don't want to be causing you any headaches, thought i'd won my battle with them up until last night. oh well here we go again lol i'm gonna spray the clones with some plant vitality later as a preventative n hope that helps i haven't seen anything on the little 1's but it would be harder to spot them as the leaves have a few little marks on them from where i been foliar feeding them


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot u growing at the min dragon? u did say but ive been stoned out my little head today sleeping n memory ent quite wot it was. no blue strains ?


lmao i'm exactly the same mate no short term memory left for me, i got a few livers/blues on the go at the mo so hopefully they'll be resilient and get through it


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

gonna be switching up to strictly physcosis and exo and just keep the livers for me percy it's my favourite smoke so i can't let it go


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 27, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> happy days mate, just don't want to be causing you any headaches, thought i'd won my battle with them up until last night. oh well here we go again lol i'm gonna spray the clones with some plant vitality later as a preventative n hope that helps i haven't seen anything on the little 1's but it would be harder to spot them as the leaves have a few little marks on them from where i been foliar feeding them


I got plant vitality ready too, haven't seen a mite since i 1st sprayed nearly a year ago so i keep it handy just in case


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

wots the livers like then??? the hype justified then? is it a proper strong head banging stone/gag wen u smell it kinda bud or a smoother more flavoursome bud?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I got plant vitality ready too, haven't seen a mite since i 1st sprayed nearly a year ago so i keep it handy just in case


good to hear mate, i bought mine on the last run just to be safe but by the time i got them i was into flower and didn't fancy risking it so went with bug bombs and an organic pesticide and it only managed to keep the numbers down so gonna hit them with the vitality a few times before flower and hope i have the same results as you. did you spray all your equipment with the stuff aswell mate? i used a light bleach for all my stuff and thought that would have done the job


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 27, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> good to hear mate, i bought mine on the last run just to be safe but by the time i got them i was into flower and didn't fancy risking it so went with bug bombs and an organic pesticide and it only managed to keep the numbers down so gonna hit them with the vitality a few times before flower and hope i have the same results as you. did you spray all your equipment with the stuff aswell mate? i used a light bleach for all my stuff and thought that would have done the job


i just filled up a spray bottle wooshed all the plants and the mylar on the walls and so far it's been job done


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots the livers like then??? the hype justified then? is it a proper strong head banging stone/gag wen u smell it kinda bud or a smoother more flavoursome bud?


i think the hype is justified mate i find it a smooth smoke with a strange flavour not fruity really, it's hard to describe but i think it smells beautiful, as for the smoke mate it depends on when you chop it at 8wks its a very light smoke at 9wks it has a really nice buzz that's not heavy but does the job and always puts a smile on my face and at 10wks it's pretty strong smoke i think mate and i been smoking for 14years now on an everyday basis, it also stinks when it's done and has good bag appeal etc i don't think you'd find many who would complain about it mate. in my mind the only downside to it is that it's not as strong as the physco n exo but it's deffo my favourite of the 3 so far to smoke i find its a happy buzz that doesn't drag you down to much when you smoke it


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

3eyes said:


> i just filled up a spray bottle wooshed all the plants and the mylar on the walls and so far it's been job done


cheers mate i'll do the clones later and blast the flower room when i chop the livers down before putting the others in and hope it does the job


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

slh (fingerz pheno) chopped day 59 grown in bio-bizz and a 20ltr airpot its had ripen only from day 42 and was some of the tastiest slh ive grown or smoked even being chopped that early, yield wasnt too shabby either lol

View attachment 2022642


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking great there!

but..

..about the upholstery of that chair, and the choice of colours on the wall, hmmmm.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

What do I do with twigs? Worth grinding and smoking or just binning?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

twig soup!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

my dog eats my sticks. leafs to if i ent careful


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

i brought that chair for 20quid in some charity shop every1 i offer it to if round i always remind that at least 3/4 grannies av prob died in it lol its a proper granny chair straight from a care home lol rocks n all lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

tried to lollipop i think thats what its called this livers its day 59 also

View attachment 2022719


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

£20 mate You got jacked, some old lass down the cornershop buying a big bag of mint humbugs cackling to herself  Old furniture is generally a lot more comfortable and sturdy than modern nonsense. 

I do declare that it is around 6:30 and that alcohol needs to be bought, think i saw that jaques was buy 1 get 1 free, mmm, fruity. ALCOHOL!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

hmmmm alcohol could do with a vodka..........


----------



## Griffta (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2022720


bird just saw that over my shoulder, pissed herself then raised her glass of wine & said "cheers". 

FFS!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Stupid bloody shop. Just my luck that they'd only have 1 bottle of jaques left. Bought some Katy instead, 7.4% goodness  and a shit ton of stella. Spend that money while you still have it i say! Need to start putting money aside by the hundreds for ACRO certificates and the likes.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

Oi, that was a genuine question - are the twiggy bits smokeable? 

And I have another question that's probably even more ridiculous, but I'm stoned right now so the idea of you finding me ridiculous is so hilarious that I can hardly type straight. OK, stupid question number two: what is the difference between weed and skunk? The difference in terms of high/ buzz has been explained to me at length but I'm really curious - botanically speaking, how is skunk different?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

And mine was a sincere response  although i had a hard time coming across a twig soup recipe :/

Simple answer is anything is smokable, bud, twigs, old newspaper, all depends on what you're looking to get out of the smoke and how strong your gag reflex is  Personally, trim doesn't do fuck all for me if smoked, let alone twigs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

twigs are not for smoking NO NO NO clear enough??? but ya still gonna try anyway so that was a pretty pointless post i suppose.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

god evoninfg guys
well the patches are shit `
goen bak on gabbis get this for the dose lol 4x 300mg 4 times a day lmao 16 300mg per day pmsl id be a fukin vegrable
got one 32 mg patch if anyone wants iit strong as a ducker
havent een on coz well kinda ill and be sofa bound but then woke up otday to virgin cut off! so now had to move the pc get upsatirs get the exterbnal arial out and crak sum1 wifi wat a fukin pain in the ass works ace ona sky dish 
no parcels have arrived yet even recorded shit so fuk knows what royal mails doing....getting hi on our supply maybe?

lol
how is everyone?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

was fucking skint so got some new jps bacci cause it was cheap i dont usually smoke bacci, only marlboro black or red but needs must when ya skint so got this bacci its fucking disgusting taste alot like old holburn fucking nasty.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> was fucking skint so got some new jps bacci cause it was cheap i dont usually smoke bacci, only marlboro black or red but needs must when ya skint so got this bacci its fucking disgusting taste alot like old holburn fucking nasty.



jps? wtf is that? g/v or a/l mate jps as in john player special ?


dunno wats worse than or marlboro!lol
clones dude in a week pals gunna show me how he does his walk me thru it like he sed he stopr the entire bottom half the plat? sounds interseting 
hows u new?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ur better off wae the gold leaf or amber leaf matey


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah amber leaf is good gold leaf i found fucking horrible


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ur better off wae the gold leaf or amber leaf matey


dont think gold leaf has nasty taste? i think its got this weird taste id ratehr pay the extra 20p for amber
im sure them new little packest they do dont hold as much as cubes? wats ur thoughts?

used to get rodeo or red bull in recpetion at jail fuk we called in fences and hedges it was that barkey lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

12.5g of tobacco is 12.5g of tobacco, doesn't matter how it's packaged. they were out of amber leaf at the shop so i bought a pak of GV, load of crap imo. At least amber leaf gives me a trippy headrush that tell me i've just ha a cigarette


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah amber leaf i can smoke also actually prefer amber leaf or a mild bacci in me joints instead of fags, but i was down the shop the other night pissed out me nut and see this jps as in john players yeah cheap so in me pissed up wisdom deceided to save meself a whole 60p and get this fucking jps bacci, its gross.

i like a strong cig dont even really like red marlboro that much ja no even reds have them stupid fucking holes in the butt, but the blacks are much stronger just quite hard to get in all shops, use to smoke embassy filter for yrs when i had abit more cash around but would do 40 a day of them little fuckers.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> 12.5g of tobacco is 12.5g of tobacco, doesn't matter how it's packaged. they were out of amber leaf at the shop so i bought a pak of GV, load of crap imo. At least amber leaf gives me a trippy headrush that tell me i've just ha a cigarette


if 12.5 bacci is 12.5 bacci now matter how its packaged then how come ya like amber leaf more than another 12.5 of bacci is after all just 12.5 of bacci no matter how it packaged lol fuck off ttt they all taste different and even then the same brand baccis will taste different brought in diff countrys.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Its Dumbarton you.get.in the jails up here n.its the same big.fuckin trees. Av no bougjt any tobacco in a long while,always makes me sick the nxt mornin lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if 12.5 bacci is 12.5 bacci now matter how its packaged then how come ya like amber leaf more than another 12.5 of bacci is after all just 12.5 of bacci no matter how it packaged lol fuck off ttt they all taste different and even then the same brand baccis will taste different brought in diff countrys.


My point was directed towards UKRG who stated that he doesn't think you get as much in the little packet as opposed to the brick thing, in that 12.5g in weight is 12.5g in weight, doesn't matter how it's packaged.. In fact the latter part of my post clearly indicates that i do find a difference between types of tobacco..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2012)

That Benson silver baccy aint three bad atall lads!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> My point was directed towards UKRG who stated that he doesn't think you get as much in the little packet as opposed to the brick thing, in that 12.5g in weight is 12.5g in weight, doesn't matter how it's packaged.. In fact the latter part of my post clearly indicates that i do find a difference between types of tobacco..


TTT i may have to spank you!

it was a queation bitchass!! even with a peg leg grr

na seriously them new little poutched just dont seem to have as much as the cubes do and ive noticed the cubes now use thicker foils the jailgowers will over that!

yeh lol receptionn paks suk ass!!!

g/v is good but you dont get much of it being very moits
virginia tobacco is much bteter than shag i hate shag tobacco(drum/sampson)

but on the othehand im talking total shit look


so i guess its juts more cmpact

and yeh i prefer bacci to cigs in joints allday long


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That Benson silver baccy aint three bad atall lads!


agreed that is a nice mild bacci real nice in joints.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

It was a question and i answered it. 12.5g of tobacco is 12.5g of tobacco, it doesn't matter how much you compress it.

Christ alive, i'm supposed to be one of the drunkards in thi place, wtf is going on with you guys?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It was a question and i answered it. 12.5g of tobacco is 12.5g of tobacco, it doesn't matter how much you compress it.
> 
> Christ alive, i'm supposed to be one of the drunkards in thi place, wtf is going on with you guys?


shut up ya piss head lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> TTT i may have to spank you!
> 
> it was a queation bitchass!! even with a peg leg grr
> 
> ...


is that bacci? or ya last harvest? lmao patches didnt work no good for then m8? told ya ask for fetynal patches..........


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It was a question and i answered it. 12.5g of tobacco is 12.5g of tobacco, it doesn't matter how much you compress it.
> 
> Christ alive, i'm supposed to be one of the drunkards in thi place, wtf is going on with you guys?


fuk me was only saying the new smaller packets loon like ther aint as much as the old cubes 
ALSO since wer nitpickicking YTF does everyone say its half ounce or 1 oz packast wen 12.5 and 25g is qwite clearly not half ounce and 1 ounce and such?


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is that bacci? or ya last harvest? lmao patches didnt work no good for then m8? told ya ask for fetynal patches..........


i did mate thats wat i have fentynol 32 mg for cancer sufferers got one left if you want it'?
these gabbies work better for me it seems i can acutally egt up and move now

chnaged from moggies to zimmers too the moggies are shit as fuk
7.5 zimmers yummy scrummy

just done a tramadol rattle too fuk not tuching them again

fentynoal are bupemorphine(subbies) but in a patch u know this rite?



newuserlol said:


> is that bacci? or ya last harvest?


fuk u lol was a nice smoke just not much of it ohh suhdda vegged this next ones gunna be epic u watch mate 8 clones dues in 7 he gunna strip all the bottom half of the plants w/eva that dies so should be fun


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Everyone would suggest everyone, i have never in my life asked for a half ounce or ounce packet, so i guess that means it's not everyone 

And yes, it does not lok like it is as much as the old cubes, that is because it is compressed more, if you compress somehting, it becomes smaller, this is rather an accepted scientific concept.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> i did mate thats wat i have fentynol 32 mg for cancer sufferers got one left if you want it'?
> these gabbies work better for me it seems i can acutally egt up and move now


u have morphine patches fetynal is different drug m8, i can get the morphine patches n like ya say they are shit, gabbies aint that great either its only cause ya got a low tolerance to them at the mo that ur buzzing so hard from em, pregbulin is the same but much stronger n faster hitting.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

because years ago before evrything came in it own packaging most things were generally bought by weight and then when mainstream packaging became the norm the weights stuck and then evolved, my old man still says an ounce of baccy etc because that was what it was for years


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> because years ago before evrything came in it own packaging most things were generally bought by weight and then when mainstream packaging became the norm the weights stuck and then evolved, my old man still says an ounce of baccy etc because that was what it was for years


u fucking want some aswel do ya!!! lmao was gonna go msn at 10 n maybe a roundaroo once this fucking big brother shite is finished!!!


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u have morphine patches fetynal is different drug m8, i can get the morphine patches n like ya say they are shit, gabbies aint that great either its only cause ya got a low tolerance to them at the mo that ur buzzing so hard from em, pregbulin is the same but much stronger n faster hitting.


well ya wannit or wat?

na im not getting any buz just cotton mouth and shit the dose they put me on is ridiculous obvously a error 16 300 mgs a day lol the max advised to deoctros does is 400 x4 daily lol fukin idyots


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well ya wannit or wat?
> 
> na im not getting any buz just cotton mouth and shit the dose they put me on is ridiculous obvously a error 16 300 mgs a day lol the max advised to deoctros does is 400 x4 daily lol fukin idyots


i dont want it m8 told ya only intrested in proper prescription drugs alot might not have a clue what ya talking bout but unfortunatly i do also oldboy after ya crazyness the other night i wouldnt give up the address for even fetynal patches and i dont mean no offence but most only no each other from post and what u make of them posts.........


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont want it m8 told ya only intrested in proper prescription drugs alot might not have a clue what ya talking bout but unfortunatly i do also oldboy after ya crazyness the other night i wouldnt give up the address for even fetynal patches and i dont mean no offence but most only no each other from post and what u make of them posts.........


lol fuk knows mate the last 3 weeks are a blur of pain madness and fuk knows wat else it amazing wat a lot of pain and taking to many fucked up drugs can do??

give up the address?? wtf u saying im a grass like?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Saying he doesn't trust you with confidential information. Private messages are private, it's in the name. You went rather AWOL the other day spouting stuff that had no right to be stated in public, that was between you and Rob but you ignored it and looked to make it public. You'll find it very very difficult to maintain respect or trust when you pull that kind of move. It's not something that can be debated, that's simply how life works.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol fuk knows mate the last 3 weeks are a blur of pain madness and fuk knows wat else it amazing wat a lot of pain and taking to many fucked up drugs can do??
> 
> give up the address?? wtf u saying im a grass like?[/QUOT
> 
> lmao who said grass apart from you??? what im saying is mess head and some grow abit more than others n dont need every1 aving there adress i aint even starting m8 if i was u would no and thats just cutting ya to pieces in posts i aint gonna threaten ya family n self like some lmao all im saying geezer is ya abit to messy for me to trust u with my address, seems like there abit to much trusting going on in riu recently with sends n recieves everywhere.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

ummm i delted my posts and i never said id do anything with anyones address?
i dont save addresses havent got yours kevs sillys no1's so thats how its is now then?
an argument and now u think im a fukin wrongen lmaa w/eva

thats the point sambo ive done the sending and recived fuk all? so that makes me the bad man>?

and trust? i gave sum1 here my bank details for a bank transfer so far hes the onle thing thats pulled thru but i dont piss and moan about it w/eva is w/eva


----------



## Griffta (Jan 27, 2012)

Its all about the cutters choice boys... SURELY??
oh & get in everton


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Its all about the cutters choice boys... SURELY??
> oh & get in everton


thats just as bad as old holburn griff, n everton are so poor n shit i aint even gonna wind ya up bout them lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ummm i delted my posts and i never said id do anything with anyones address?
> i dont save addresses havent got yours kevs sillys no1's so thats how its is now then?
> an argument and now u think im a fukin wrongen lmaa w/eva
> 
> ...


i aint gonna argue with ya m8 im no e-thug ya post crazy shit on the PUBLIC forum enuff said.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ummm i delted my posts and i never said id do anything with anyones address?
> i dont save addresses havent got yours kevs sillys no1's so thats how its is now then?
> an argument and now u think im a fukin wrongen lmaa w/eva
> 
> thats the point sambo ive done the sending and recived fuk all? so that makes me the bad man>?


It is not about you deleting the posts, the point is that they were made in the first place and everyone read them. It is cannabis, muchly illegal, and as we all know, some folk are pulling it in by the punds, not the odd ounces we get tucked away i our jars, and if someone should show themselves as slightly unstable, be it a mentality trait or because they're fucked up on some drug or other, some people just play it safe if they should feel any doubt etc. Better safe than in handcuffs 

I have my opinion of you, and it's certainly not a snitch or grass or that lot, but having seen the argument the otherday and what was said, i'd certaily consider what i state in any PM's exchanged between you and me. That's just how things work. takes an awful lot of work to re-build burnt bridges, so est to plan ahead so that they don't get burnt


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint gonna argue with ya m8 im no e-thug ya post crazy shit on the PUBLIC forum enuff said.



and you dont?


tip top toker said:


> Saying he doesn't trust you with confidential information. Private messages are private,.



like i give a fuk i was ben a nice guy offering summet for FREE if it just gunna get blown bak in my face well fuk you very much u know what i mean lmao

and u dint have a issue givving me a addy to sort you out?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> and you dont?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ava look through sambo020482 or newuserlol posts it aint that hard and you try find shit like youve posted??? 

m8 i really care very little uve already fuck up shit with the site im actually quite liked which is the big difference but like i say i dont wana argue just stating facts.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> twigs are not for smoking NO NO NO clear enough??? but ya still gonna try anyway so that was a pretty pointless post i suppose.


Like.

When I tried to Like this post a few minutes ago, a popup popped up (good engineering) to snap "Not logged in". So, after I got bored of that game, I decided to Like the post anyway out of sheer stubbornness.

Like like like.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 27, 2012)

Some of the lads spend shit loads on their set ups to not get caught, giving their address away to anyone is potentially very dodgy. The convo the other night was fucked up and some peeps have a lot to lose. dont take it personally fella, truth be told tip top offered me seeds a few weeks ago and kind as it was I couldnt bring myself to pass my address on to someone who I 99.9% believe is a top lad.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

UKRG said:


> and you dont?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will be aware that i gave you an address prior to this explosion of yours. When you started trying to argue your point through Instant message conversations and such, opinions changed a bit. If something is stated in confidence, it should stay that way. I am the type of character with firm principals. It's my thoughts that you were completely out of order with the way you spoke to Robbie and indeed completely out of order with our most recent PM exchange, i replied out or courtesy in the most minimal of ways. As i say, i don't consider you a grass or whatnot, but rather i've now been led t consider you as simply one of those people best not to tell you're growing jut in case you go down the pub on a saturday night and tongeus start wagging. It's nothing more than playing things safe. As i say, you burnt some bridges, they aren't repaired overnight.


----------



## UKHG (Jan 27, 2012)

i posted addresses? r u mad? i dont even have addresses?
this isent about anything of the sort this is coz i argues with your pal robbie plain and simple y dance around that fact? i never posted addres nore threaten to go to anyones address in a van? but im the out of order one? 
and ive ruined the SITE lol i only use this and one more thread and only here thers any complaints? wen the rest of the word say brits are bitches they aint wring? i mean wtf has any of that got to do with you? i delted all posts? end of finshed not to be mentioned again, are others incapable if such things whens its shit to do with them lol i dunno people these days

:as i sit here stoned watching waybullooo chuckling at this shit:

in a good modd first day ive walked in weeks 

anyways fukk it have it ur way i wont vist this thread again dead as bollox anyways going fora shower much more interesting,,in a bit


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

*climbing onto table and removing top*

Sorry, it's the only way we ever learned to lighten the atmosphere.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2012)

What's happenin ppl! Ain't been on here in a few days and last time i was on u guys were doin a lotta bitching, things ain't fuckin changed then lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's happenin ppl! Ain't been on here in a few days and last time i was on u guys were doin a lotta bitching, things ain't fuckin changed then lol!


who are you again?

whats ya address i got something good to send lol sorry m8 u was the easy target i still feel abit bad winding up a women lol saying that baka is prob some 20stone gay scot! it is the net after all...........


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not so much bitchin more like a slaughterin lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 27, 2012)

What's happening is Jaws 2 on itv. Oh & bakwala is stripping lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Griffta said:


> What's happening is Jaws 2 on itv. Oh & bakwala is stripping lol


Haha get it now,thot it was a bit of a random post lol... Can u post any pics baklawa lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> who are you again?
> 
> whats ya address i got something good to send lol sorry m8 u was the easy target i still feel abit bad winding up a women lol saying that baka is prob some 20stone gay scot! it is the net after all...........


Lol! Winding up a women ye say? Gone gimme ur address m8 so I can call over and wind up a right hook and knock some manners into ye!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i still feel abit bad winding up a women lol saying that baka is prob some 20stone gay scot! it is the net after all...........


The ONLY reason I come here is to get wound up. I grew up with brothers, and it's comforting and familiar to smoke in the cyber-company of a bunch of foul-mouthed crooks who take the piss in exactly the same way... Like listening to a Zen meditation tape in the background.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol! Winding up a women ye say? Gone gimme ur address m8 so I can call over and wind up a right hook and knock some manners into ye!


now thats the uk thread spirit i like! lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> *climbing onto table and removing top*
> 
> Sorry, it's the only way we ever learned to lighten the atmosphere.


While you say that, i'm not seeing any pictures.

Fail.

And fuck you i ent no crook, i might not pay tax due to ethical reasons, but i'm a run of the mill goddie two shoes


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> now thats the uk thread spirit i like! lolol


id love to stay for the crack but early start in the morning, guess ur goina have to find another victim, keep up the good work lol!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Early start? Saturday? What evil is this controlling your mind???? you grab it by the throat and you tell it to fuck off saturday is hungover morning in bed watchig trailer park boys  I'm near 10 stellas down, more to go and cider on top of that, and i've not even tarted my evening


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> While you say that, i'm not seeing any pictures.
> 
> Fail.
> 
> And fuck you i ent no crook, i might not pay tax due to ethical reasons, but i'm a run of the mill goddie two shoes


 "Crook" just sounded more complimentary than "junkie" or "loser".To be fair most of you just seem like perfectly normal businessmen and shit, but crook sounds more interesting. Let me have my fantasies, man


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Well you have your fantasies now let us have our realities! I ent got no money to pay for a real life dancer 

Now you have me vaguely remembering a babies story i used to get read about a pair of thieves, now i really want to know what it was. And can't. God damn you!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well you have your fantasies now let us have our realities! I ent got no money to pay for a real life dancer
> 
> Now you have me vaguely remembering a babies story i used to get read about a pair of thieves, now i really want to know what it was. And can't. God damn you!


Oi how the fuck did you pin that one on me?! How could my table-top entertainment remind you of a bedtime story about thieves?

The only thing I remember was a long narrative poem about a pair of thieves who broke into the house of a stubborn elderly couple who'd just had an argument and refused to speak to each other.

Ask your mum what the story was.

When are you coming to claim your box?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

How did i pin that on you? A sharp mind a a healthy upbringing by a lawyer and a vicar  Table top dancing and bedtime stories are two different points, deal with one, then the other, you'll find it easier  

Strong cider is good cider! I can't recall my childhood well other than the book "bye bye baby" but i do remmeber making paper aeroplanes at work and trying to fly them down the bosses daughters cleavage


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha get it now,thot it was a bit of a random post lol... Can u post any pics baklawa lmao


Not wishing to dwell on my own triumph or anything but I am dead impressed that what worked as a teen works over a decade later. As for the pics - nah man, number one rule for females who smoke in the company of males is NEVER STRIP.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

I never got a reply about my skunk question. Not even a snigger.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I never got a reply about my skunk question. Not even a snigger.


There is no difference  You've been watching too much of the BBC no doubt, as a mother, the least you can do is cut that stuff from your life so as not to harm your young one 

Skunk is a strain of weed, not something seperate, weed is cannabis, skunk, haze, kush, all just type of weed. Skunk won a few cups and gained a big reputation for it's strenght and smell, there's no denying, it stink to high heaven and has a great high, not unwordly, just better than most, and as such, people started selling it quite a lto. The government used it's propoganda machine to change skunk from eing a request for a good type of weed, to being a request for seemingly a different drug the way people make it out on television. But no, it is just a strain of cannabis, that the UK government has tried to take few words parents might have overheard, and try and blanket the whole affair with it. My father is one of the more important lawyers in the UK, and my mum a vicar, getting them to state things withouth them really belieiving or knowing specifically about it, it' a hard feat, but even they had been old into this cockamamy story of skunk being this magnificent 80% THC megaladon.

Free, um, thing, to whoever points out how many gramatical mistakes i made in that  I spent £130 on this keyboard, i have no intention of replacing it funky keys be damned!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing to do with BBC lol although come to think of it the person who always rants about the inferiority of skunk is a big fan of the Beeb =) He's my only real-life smoking buddy over here, so I'm picking up stuff through him and I just want to check that it's not all inaccurate. Took me nearly a year to learn all the terminology in a different language (the language spoken in the country I last lived in), and now I have to learn it all over again in English. Shame there aren't any well-paid jobs for people who know how to say "weed" in 13 different languages and distinguish between the different strains in 3 different languages. Unless you're a tourist guide in Amsterdam...


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

Your dad's a lawyer? Rats, I thought maybe you were a law student - vague memories of legal terminology in your posts, used in correct context etc - another hypothesis bites the dust.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

wow i missed abit here didnt i. funny funny. surely peeps dont give out real address or name for internet posts do they?? not hard to use a false name and a mates address is it??
can understand peeps not wanting mailed stuff if ent got few address to use safely.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Your dad's a lawyer? Rats, I thought maybe you were a law student - vague memories of legal terminology in your posts, used in correct context etc - another hypothesis bites the dust.


Haha, sounds about right, half of my family is law focused so chances are i'd have brought it up before. My dad is one of the most prestigious lawyers in the country, used to be a bit of a pain but these days, i just shout dad down the phone an i have a worldclass lawyer for free, and just to sprinkle a bit of icing sugar on that cake my older brother is a Londond lawyer currently working on employment law, me and my boss....... Ha, sometimes it's good having a boring fart of a brother like that  And i'm no law student, i am just bright dare i say it, while i opted out of law at school not wanting to end up like my father, rich but dead from stress, o read university law books in my lemon verbena scented bath 

And MDB, no, they don't give out real names and addresses, but in PM's and emails and such, things are often taken in a slightly more relaxed fashion. Not everyone is growing on the scale where secrecy is so important.

Speaking of which, anyone else read that cague stuff about the new alw coming into effect end of febuary about a cloudy legalisation of cannabis under a certain quantity? I've only read obscure news stories about it so as per now, i'm not taking it entrely seriously, but it doesn't sound like a far off notion given the recent guidelines about 6kg or whatnot being a non-jailtime quantity


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 27, 2012)

good good cos alot head cases out there ent that right supsilbilly and dave haha. jokes trying lighten the mood somewot.
yeah read couple things and couple things on drug mules. think it will b a trial period as alot other euro countrys r alot more chilled on drugs then us. we seem b slowly following suit. defo best c wot happens. b good see court case after feb drug related or cannabos growing related.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 27, 2012)

Everybody asleep? Where was ssBilly tonight? Why am I still awake? Or... am I?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

empty ure pm girl


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dnt think a could trust a m8 with new clones. Thats why a put prev occupiers name,same initial n everythin. Fuck it u kinda know on here who u can trust n who u cant certainly no that big billy bastard lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

morning ukers. anybody heard from sambo? seems his last message vanished again. or he had a change off heart?
how do u delete ya texts here then?
anybody no if the new underworld movie is out yet at cinema? could do with 2 hours off kate beckingsdale running round in skin tight leather. the mrs caught my flu so she wont b fulfilling me hopes and dreams tonight haha. its good to b prepared haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning ukers. anybody heard from sambo? seems his last message vanished again. or he had a change off heart?
> how do u delete ya texts here then?
> anybody no if the new underworld movie is out yet at cinema? could do with 2 hours off kate beckingsdale running round in skin tight leather. the mrs caught my flu so she wont b fulfilling me hopes and dreams tonight haha. its good to b prepared haha


was sobering up mdb and new id been a twat again lol winding people up for me own amusement aint really very big off me but truth is i get pissed n bored n av read all i need to no bout growing in soil n coco so i just wind people up.

then wake up n feel a twat..... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha, muppet  I woke up, had an appointment with the big white telephone and have had to cancel a lunch. feel like just a bit of a twat myself


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol, u are a twat m8! Shouldnt wake up and regret the things u done when drunk, all happens for a reason! All good humour anyway lol! Meant for NEWUSERLOL !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, u are a twat m8! Shouldnt wake up and regret the things u done when drunk, all happens for a reason! All good humour anyway lol! Meant for NEWUSERLOL !



lol thats the thing m8 i do i wake up n see what ive posted n fucking cringe with embarressment, not good but doubt il learn been at it quite a while now n posted a good few of these why do i do it posts lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2012)

Ahh well, u need a bit of humour, all that shit with UKRG was depressin, I reckon u cheered things up a bit! Anyways better get my ass of this toilet and get back to work lol!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> was sobering up mdb and new id been a twat again lol winding people up for me own amusement aint really very big off me but truth is i get pissed n bored n av read all i need to no bout growing in soil n coco so i just wind people up.
> 
> then wake up n feel a twat..... lol


haha its all part the parcel with riu fella. woodnt worry bout it. sure the peeps u pals with or the noobs u helped in past like me dont care wot u say to who. all who knows u like ya rants or pisstaking... uk thread ways n all.
apparently some lemon haze has hit my area. bout check it out. ment stink n b strong as a bodybuilder so mate says. never no may been some1 heres last grow.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

current grow 3 exodus cheese 6 pyschosis these have had a 7day veg and been in flower 4days is me first grow with coco only ever used soil before.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

nice looking shoe.. what genetics? nike?



newuserlol said:


> current grow 3 exodus cheese 6 pyschosis these have had a 7day veg and been in flower 4days is me first grow with coco only ever used soil before.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> nice looking shoe.. what genetics? nike?


foot-only that how i roll lol plain black airmax no colour at all but black dont see em that often n the fuckers where more expensive than all the rest with colour??? 92quid for a pair of trainers that last 2-3months fucking joke.


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 28, 2012)

got busted lads and never got charged mad ae! never even took ma stuff


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

WTF! what happened? how many plants etc..?

Great result for your lot mad dog!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Watch yersel m8. Must have other motives


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

E-labo-rate ...


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

sounds seriously suspect, do you mean they saw ya grow and simply left it alone plant(s)?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

it was dead because of him lol..



> i wont vist this thread again dead as bollox anyways going fora shower much more interesting,,in a bit


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

got busted boys! didnt get charged tho, left all me plants n equipment even trimmed me last harvest for me before they left lol

come-on gaz ya carnt just post that without some explanation????


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> it was dead because of him lol..


who were you quoting mate? i have my thoughts lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

aint even a release date yet for book 6 of a song of ice and fire bet its fucking yrs away, think season 2 of games n thrones is out in april tho?

ne recommendations for t.v series to download? dont like comedys and watched all of 24,boardwalk empire,oz,prison break,games of thrones,breaking bad,walking dead,lost sure theres a few more ive watched.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1124373/



newuserlol said:


> aint even a release date yet for book 6 of a song of ice and fire bet its fucking yrs away, think season 2 of games n thrones is out in april tho?
> 
> ne recommendations for t.v series to download? dont like comedys and watched all of 24,boardwalk empire,oz,prison break,games of thrones,breaking bad,walking dead,lost sure theres a few more ive watched.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

anyone got a link for a decent ghee cannabutter recipe? that they have tried..?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

swords life on the line (discovery) worlds toughest trucker (ch5) two half decent programmes i been watching


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> got busted lads and never got charged mad ae! never even took ma stuff


Quite a few people on this site seem to be getting busted lately, sounds a bit suspect to leave all ur shit tho!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> anyone got a link for a decent ghee cannabutter recipe? that they have tried..?


dont really need a recipe m8 its real simple, av ya got a slow cooker tho? u can defo tell the difference when using ghee i no butter is 82% fat but that extra 17% with the ghee makes a difference.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

just a ratio then.. how much trim to ghee you reckon?



newuserlol said:


> dont really need a recipe m8 its real simple, av ya got a slow cooker tho? u can defo tell the difference when using ghee i no butter is 82% fat but that extra 17% with the ghee makes a difference.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

ive made ghee cannabutter a good few times, best advice i could give would be make sure the trim is dry then also grind it up to as fine a dust as ya can be arsed to, use a slow cooker on 2hrs high then 2hr low av tried 12hr,24hr,6hr but see that 2hr high 2 low on riu n it worked the best.

also dunno how much trim ya got but quite often i will sieve that trim for kief before i make butter with it but depends how strong ya want it? cause it deffo still works even after a good sieving, i dont like the flavour of cannabutter and also dosage can be a fucker, have made butter before way too strong 2slices of cake and ya mongoed for 8hr+ or if eaten late still stoned in the morning lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> just a ratio then.. how much trim to ghee you reckon?


i go on plants worth cause i never weigh the trim, 8-10plants worth of trim i make 300-500gram of butter but if not sieved for kief beforehand can be a wee tad strong lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

another good way to make really strong cannabutter is to use cannabutter to make more cannbutter fuck that was a strong batch hay dragon lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2012)

yea blew my fucking head off mate, it left me in a hell of a mess lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

yes grifta wot a match. was screaming at that telly 1st half. haha wot a week eh. both mancy teams blown out water. just need do it against the lil teams.
saying that tho old side show bob did well for u lot and all


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Sooo bloody hungover, bahhhh. Everyone to blame but myself.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 28, 2012)

is this true...cant be they wouldnt leave the plants


gaztoth said:


> got busted lads and never got charged mad ae! never even took ma stuff


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

Evening all  Bonfire night tonight - got a ton of boxes to get rid of.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

How did my inbox get full so quickly?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

alrite baka bonfire night? them twigs ya smoking gone to ya head m8? lol

inbox holds 50 messages i think? some1 poplar lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like a few the lads was lonely haha
a woman with a full box normally has a smile haha


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

Sometimes I think putting 'Gastro' in front of 'pub' is a license to print money.
£19 for a steak with all the works!

...fair play it was fuckin gert lush mind.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Sometimes I think putting 'Gastro' in front of 'pub' is a license to print money.
> £19 for a steak with all the works!
> 
> ...fair play it was fuckin gert lush mind.


19quid aint that bad really what cut of steak was tho m8? i was watching man v food the other day he greedy bastard had a 60oz ribeye fucking near 2kg single steak looked pretty nice tho......


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

man v food? lol - I'll have to check that out.
Fillet steak and it was top, your right its not piss-taking prices & tbh I dont mind paying a bit more for perfection 

Did you find a new series to watch? I'm getting on this walking dead you've all been on about. I'd never heard of it so got the 1st series on the DL


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the smell of burning petrol.

So what happened to the Siberian cold and all that promised snow then eh?!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Love the smell of burning petrol.
> 
> So what happened to the Siberian cold and all that promised snow then eh?!


the smell of petrol & marker pens. 2 guilty smell pleasures lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

man v food is on dave channel mostly some yank going round eating all these mega sized meals is actually a good watch griff


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> Sounds like a few the lads was lonely haha
> a woman with a full box normally has a smile haha


 I was only surprised because I pretty much never get PM's. Reminds me of the time BT warned me that I'd exceeded my monthly bandwidth quota when I pretty much never managed to connect to the internet at all that month.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> the smell of petrol & marker pens. 2 guilty smell pleasures lol


Elaborate on the marker pens please


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

You know - big phat permanent markers that have that infectiously toxic stink.
Back in art class you knew it was burning your nasal hairs off but you couldnt help it lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> man v food is on dave channel mostly some yank going round eating all these mega sized meals is actually a good watch griff


You've probs seen, did you watch californication when it was on? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0904208/


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Evening UK'rs everyone playin nicely this evening?? Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;L4IL2415NK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4IL2415NK4[/video]
[video=youtube;HvSjiq1pLVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=HvSjiq1pLVY[/video]

I am easily amused


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2012)

We have rooted clones in the house, booyakasha!
The airing cupboard did the trick and gave them a kick up the arse, cheers UKRG.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> You know - big phat permanent markers that have that infectiously toxic stink.
> Back in art class you knew it was burning your nasal hairs off but you couldnt help it lol


It's a shame they took the solvent out of Tipp-Ex back in the day!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

Flushing your plants. Do you lot bother?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Flushing your plants. Do you lot bother?


what ya growing in griff?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to flush when using soil but now i use hydro drip system and usually just run water thru for a couple of days, lotta people don't bother with it. If u don't water them for the last few days will they not just use up all the shitty chemicals anyway?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Only bothered a couple of times, never noticed the difference other than rapid folliage deterioration, i stopped bothering a long time ago.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

i dunno so much i no people dont flush n say its fine but ive always flushed n my weed has always tasted very good that was always in soil and now in coco im gonna flush at the end even more so, dont think its worth the risk after all the effort to get the plant to the end then to risk it tasteing like shit for the sake of a few days flushing???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dunno so much i no people dont flush n say its fine but ive always flushed n my weed has always tasted very good that was always in soil and now in coco im gonna flush at the end even more so, dont think its worth the risk after all the effort to get the plant to the end then to risk it tasteing like shit for the sake of a few days flushing???


How long did you flush for when using soil?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How long did you flush for when using soil?


for the 1st year or so would flush for a whole week and was only using bio-bizz and there nute line up so all organics neway lol but it was how i was taught by some1 and the weed always tasted good, after a while tho i would use ripen for 10days then flush for 3-4days and now im growin in coco.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2012)

I done the same on my first grow, used bio grow bloom n boost cos someone gave me it and flushed for a week! What's this ripen I hear use talkin about? What's it for?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

I was told that the plant stores nutes in the leaves so u dnt need to flush unless ur into smokin the fans lol. Although a use ripen for at least the last wk


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I done the same on my first grow, used bio grow bloom n boost cos someone gave me it and flushed for a week! What's this ripen I hear use talkin about? What's it for?


it ghe ripen, improves taste n makes em finish a abit quicker i love the stuff has worked well for me.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what ya growing in griff?


Canna soil & canna nutes


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

Cheers guys, might do it for a day or 2 then. Didn't bother last time & all was good. 
What's this ripen stuff?? Who makes it sambo?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> What's this ripen stuff?? Who makes it sambo?


GHE (general hydroponics europe?)


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

GHE's full range seems pretty decent av used it in hydro and coco now. Dnt like coco its not as forgiving as the hydro imo


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Canna soil & canna nutes


That ripen looks interesting, I'm gonna get some. I know its recommended to use hammerhead instead of pk13/14, but are there any other nutes you lot use all the time? I'm already running the full canna range so my shit aint gonna pass as organic lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

canna A and B for me, maybe some pk13/14, from hat i've seen, mot companies seem to want to sell you 101 different products all of which they'll claim are useful and needed. Not for me thanks 

Sat in on a saturday night having wasted my evening sitting around to get bailed on without so much as a text saying plans are off. Sometimes I wonder why i bother being nice to people, that or i need to buy a machete and become so notorious that noone fucks with me


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> canna A and B for me, maybe some pk13/14, from hat i've seen, mot companies seem to want to sell you 101 different products all of which they'll claim are useful and needed. Not for me thanks
> 
> Sat in on a saturday night having wasted my evening sitting around to get bailed on without so much as a text saying plans are off. Sometimes I wonder why i bother being nice to people, that or i need to buy a machete and become so notorious that noone fucks with me


We goin 2 hear bout u in the tabloids ttt? Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Tabloids? Fuck small time, they'll have billboards up all over the cnoutry, they'll paint my face on the side of busses, mothers will take their childrens lives just on the off chance that i find them. MWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well if you're goin to do somethin do it right!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

When making cookies or muffins do you just geind up your bud n fling it in the mix?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

what a crazy day.......woke up and started drinking whisky. Just woke up on the sofa. Im sobar......ish


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

u been hitting it hard recently sbill,


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> When making cookies or muffins do you just geind up your bud n fling it in the mix?


It can be done this way, most would opt to make a butter or oil and use that to cook with, but so long as the cannabis get's heated sufficiently so it can lose it's carbon atom, then it should work in exactly the same manner.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It can be done this way, most would opt to make a butter or oil and use that to cook with, but so long as the cannabis get's heated sufficiently so it can lose it's carbon atom, then it should work in exactly the same manner.


How long n how hot if u dnt mind anither newb question?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

as always sambo


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> How long n how hot if u dnt mind anither newb question?


No idea really, i think it's about 170 degree's or so, as to time, i don't know the science behind it. Give decarboxylation a google search and it might shed some more light on it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2012)

make some butter scot, dont just crumble it in or heat it up although ttt aint wrong in that should still work but cannabutter is the way to go if ya wanting some edibles


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

dangerous game that butter. found a stella in the fridge. im shaking like a jakey


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Aye m8 was jst doin a vit of readin on that decarboxylation. Gonnae wait till the livers n blue cheese r ready n make some butter for baking lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

I love getting wrecked


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

how do chaps. ufc in an hour on espn.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2012)

I use raw fert salts in coco and don't bother flushing, decent cure gives bud a silky smooth smoke.
I personally think the need to flush is an old wives tale with no factual evidence to back it up, commercial agriculture has been using raw fert salts for years and they don't flush.
Nobody's complaining about the food we eat every day, unless it's GM of course!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Evening MDB, how's tricks??


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 28, 2012)

my nft tank lecked to down stairs ans i was fighting with the bird so they just walked in and said they dident need a warent for a damestic


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

So how did they then go on to find the grow?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening MDB, how's tricks??


good mate thanks finally shaken off the man flu so feeling up for a dust up on the old telly. how the chop and smoking going?? did u change mind in end on the cotton? do u now love it after smoking it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Cotton Candy is nice. I played the Wi for 4 hours


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So how did they then go on to find the grow?


bet followed the running water


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good mate thanks finally shaken off the man flu so feeling up for a dust up on the old telly. how the chop and smoking going?? did u change mind in end on the cotton? do u now love it after smoking it?


Aye its a nice smoke mate, just the buds kinda airy, mind you sum have dried quite dense 

Who's fighting on UFC mate, will need to stream if a can stay awake lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

we got a brit on card tonight boys. we have bispin vs sonnen and evans vs davis as the main events.
haha wot i liketo hear chaps glad u liked i had heard good things on it. heard the buds ment look wirey/like cotton haha so that may explain it alittle. billy seems like it haha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

A do to a suppose lol... Hopefully can stay awake and find a decent stream, a pay enough for sky without ESPN as well, dnt they realise its a recession


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 28, 2012)

ttt there was 4 and they seen the light threw the door,it vwas only 4" they put it in a dog shit bag lol think they will cum back,never touched anything exept the tank,lol got angel heary on the already in coco any tips


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ttt there was 4 and they seen the light threw the door,it vwas only 4" they put it in a dog shit bag lol think they will cum back,never touched anything exept the tank,lol got angel heary on the already in coco any tips


This is why people need to learn their legal rights..


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

its all a scam matey. all costs. i could give up all telly but me footy ufc and crime programmes. so wot we all up to tonight?? nursing poor heads eh billy n my old mucker ttt? i no ttt is suffering cos hes normally quick minded and i no after the post about leaking tank and police walking in he wasnt thinking right or he woodnt asked how they found it. joint time i think. lemon cheese. its ok not best but am stoned


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ttt there was 4 and they seen the light threw the door,it vwas only 4" they put it in a dog shit bag lol think they will cum back,never touched anything exept the tank,lol got angel heary on the already in coco any tips


guess u dont own house or u can sue them mate. if police turned up at my home they wanna warrent and it best b lawful and legal not a rush job n hope or they wood b ripped in court


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Im watching UFC. I would just headbutt


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm drinking my way through a sore head, no plans i have to bail on tomorrow 

And police found it due to light, not water  My brain ent mush quite yet  But without being insulting, you need to learn your rights as well, you could have 100 gallons of water pouring through the crack in the door, and the police would still have no authority to enter and search. They were there because of a domestic argument, not water leakage, light could have been for any legal reason, the police had no authority to search without consent. If they had searched because of smell, that's a different thing, but nto water or light.

Headbutting is the way to do things, you always here judges gaffing off about how it was such a brutal awful dastardly manner of attack, but fuck him, people headbut people cus it fucking works. Doesn't hurt or effect the person doing it, but puts the victim on the ground! Fuck breaking your wrist on someones chin


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

VIPBOX Scotty


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

fuck the police


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im watching UFC. I would just headbutt


id want a fucking gun against them or stamp on there nuts n run like a girl haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ufc dooby dragon soop


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm....ive nae bevy left.....I'll pop roud Scotty boy. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

so tt u still planning on the long trip over the big pond? is it looking good for u?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

You'l b lucky m8 got about a 3rd of a can left lol... If ur quick u can make the elms lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

I cany move m8......


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so tt u still planning on the long trip over the big pond? is it looking good for u?


Aye, still working on it, lots and lots of hoops to jump through but it should all be good  Jut keeping my fingers crossed that it'll all sort out early enoguh that i still manage to spend a few months with my old flatmate who's out there already, the cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2012)

A statute is NOT a law!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2012)

Lawful and legal are 2 very different things.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

indeed they r. some1 been reading the freeman movement haha???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Indeed they are, but you won't get a policeman or judge to accept that  Statutes are corporate rules, little more. One big bucket of corruption. I mean damn, the government can't even give me an explanation as to what the drug laws are for, it's factually proven that they have nothing to do with health, nothing to do with society, so what are they for? Who knows, they certainly don't wish to say.

I'm keeping my eye on this Febuary 27th deal on essentially decriminalisation of weed for personal users, they're even looking at accepting medical usage as a defense in court  not read much about it and it seemed to be more news stories as to actual sources, but i'm keeping my eyes open


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

I lawfully entered her, I legally entered her. Whats the difference??????????


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cotton Candy is nice. I played the Wi for 4 hours


still waiting on ma sample lol only joking scott


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Jan 28, 2012)

As uk growers you must all visit this thread to read what is happening its something you all need to know about the change of law in the UK on cannabis
https://www.rollitup.org/black-briefcase/506855-uk-growers-recession-cultivation-discussion.html


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

wot worrys is its politicians who make and pass the statures but they dont legally have to foolow these statures just basic laws. they r above the rules they have power to change. howw fucked is that


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Who the fuck are u!!! Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I lawfully entered her, I legally entered her. Whats the difference??????????


Not too easy to say, but think of "law" as a big wooden box, and "legal" and the contents of the box. The contents can change but they have to stay within the box. Kind of like how federal law trumps state law. Hahaha, fucking great way of wording it, you must now know exactly what i mean 

It is a fact though, everyone will try and convince you that they are the same thing, but just searh out examples of the court systems finding the governemnts legislation as unlawful. If they were the same thing, then it couldn't be found as unlawful, but for a statute to be found as unlawful means that there is a criteria that statutes have to abide by, meaning that as such, they are not the top of the list when it comes to authority.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not too easy to say, but think of "law" as a big wooden box, and "legal" and the contents of the box. The contents can change but they have to stay within the box. Kind of like how federal law trumps state law. Hahaha, fucking great way of wording it, you must now know exactly what i mean
> 
> It is a fact though, everyone will try and convince you that they are the same thing, but just searh out examples of the court systems finding the governemnts legislation as unlawful. If they were the same thing, then it couldn't be found as unlawful, but for a statute to be found as unlawful means that there is a criteria that statutes have to abide by, meaning that as such, they are not the top of the list when it comes to authority.


Im going to enter her regardless. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

law aka law off land. magna carter
legal aka statures n politician rules i always thought.or accepted contracts(many off which u aint informed off rights to reject) words in law have different meaning to normal english its a way from keeping peeps from learning it like


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Can u rape your wife??????


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

u cant rape mine no billy haha
i lock her away for safe keeping


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

How do u delete posts


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

click edit then select the delete option


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

thats a secret sambo wont share withme


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm gonna go get this spacesuit on then let's get this dirty cocksucker in the air!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Rape.......its not a laughig matter unless your raping a clown


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm gonna go get this spacesuit on then let's get this dirty cocksucker in the air!


And I thought I was fucked up. lol


----------



## kana (Jan 28, 2012)

probz a dumb question, but whats a co2 boost do and whats the benefits of it?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

ive had a lass laughing so hard she was crying. or thats wot i tell myself so i can carry on a normal life haha. ufc seems like all talk no fights had break already and no blood??? getting lil twitchy now


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> And I thought I was fucked up. lol


Trailer park boys  been on a bit of a marathon over the past few evenings  

C02 boost, well to me that imply means a boost of C02, adding more. It is not a necessity, but additional C02 can increase plant growth if conditions are right.

I watched some UFC stuff last weekend, i thought it was pretty bollocks to be honest, i could arrange a better fight with a £10 budget. Anyone read about the co-fonder bloke getting destroyed by Anonymous?  He made a right little dick of himself and got raped as a result


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

co2 works great with leds and sealed room. but i no these boys will tell me shut up with me led wank.
as ttt says good for plant growth. its heavy gas and so release high in chamber maybe mid way on plant or higher


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

i just sparked a fag the wrong end. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Trailer park boys  been on a bit of a marathon over the past few evenings
> 
> C02 boost, well to me that imply means a boost of C02, adding more. It is not a necessity, but additional C02 can increase plant growth if conditions are right.
> 
> I watched some UFC stuff last weekend, i thought it was pretty bollocks to be honest, i could arrange a better fight with a £10 budget. Anyone read about the co-fonder bloke getting destroyed by Anonymous?  He made a right little dick of himself and got raped as a result


eh? wots that chap? dana white or the owners u meaning? na i not heard and im on there sites alot


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with LED's at all!  my only negative thoughts on them are that a. they need lots of little annoyigly pitched fans to cool the circuitry, and b. if you buy a high quality model, as in a high end 600w equiv type model, you're looking at an absolutely absurd price, kinda like £800-£1000 for a light as opposed to £90, gonna have to grow for a hell of a long time to absorb that price :/


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

fucking just grow the shit


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

Dana White, that's the douchbag. Essentially it reads like he'd had a couple of drinks and then started kicking off on twitter, members of anonymous started talking to him and before too long the UFC website was hacked to fuck and all of Whites personal details and various addresses and those of his family were thrown out on pastebin, he suddenly went very quiet  dickhead  Basically UFC have been one of the corporations bribing, sorry, lobying for the SOPA bill over in the states. He got pissy because it looks to be failing completely and utterly


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

douchbag??????? Im an AMERICAN


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah mine was expensive. actual draw 357w. alot the 600w advertised run at 50 60 er cent so more like 300s. they work just less yeild then hps. 
think i will do a 400 w hps n me led n get them crossing light to get a amazing spec and cross lighting seems get good results
haha u will like this mine is mag plus n nicknamed by makers as the hid killer. says replaces a 1000w hps. problem is grows 4 good size gals or 5 6 lil uns at most. defo not a 1000w hps


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I love getting wrecked


with just one stella?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

The neighbours just came in.............proper arguement. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

baklawa said:


> with just one stella?


I wish.............


----------



## baklawa (Jan 28, 2012)

Just watched Hanna. Suddenly inspired to rear Brat as human weapon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Watchin this UFC....fucking poofs


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Just watched Hanna. Suddenly inspired to rear Brat as human weapon.


my lil un is the silent ninja. she is a warrior already. her older bros dont mess. shes tiny cute and very polite but if u hurt her or take her fav toy u better b prepared for a war ,man or child. she defo doing mma wen older


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my lil un is the silent ninja. she is a warrior already. her older bros dont mess. shes tiny cute and very polite but if u hurt her or take her fav toy u better b prepared for a war ,man or child. she defo doing mma wen older


Confident enough to bet money on her?  we'll see how tough she is once she's taken a bottle to the face


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Confident enough to bet money on her?  we'll see how tough she is once she's taken a bottle to the face


wot money we talking? could b tempted haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

I wouldn't say no to £50 right about now


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I wouldn't say no to £50 right about now


i say an infant. nu only confident enough for a 50 to win the fight hahahaha 
so u got time before u go away to do a grow? get some funds in before u go?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2012)

I could have gotten another grow in, but i didn't due to my plans, which in the end got shot, but it shold all work out anyways 

And i'm confident, in that i know you'll generally be unconcious before a wine bottle actually smashes over your head, but i don't have more than £50 to put in the pot


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I could have gotten another grow in, but i didn't due to my plans, which in the end got shot, but it shold all work out anyways
> 
> And i'm confident, in that i know you'll generally be unconcious before a wine bottle actually smashes over your head, but i don't have more than £50 to put in the pot


u got any pets we could add in to make the bet more worthy? old family members haha?
and u r right i will defo b asleep before a wine bottle smashes on my old head as this weeds working and im tiring haha
the brit got done was kinda expected tho.
sonnen silver rematch will b blinding


----------



## baklawa (Jan 29, 2012)

morning boys  

@madDog - yeah, little girls are absolutely blood-chilling (I used to be one). Yours seems to at least have technique and skill alongside the killer instinct - nice one. Cultivate her. We can pit her against the Brat - a combat to the death. Much more fun that dogfights.

@TTT - I would have given you regular pocket money if you'd come to live in my basement of your own free will. Things are different now. Hell hath no fury etc.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 29, 2012)

mornin ukers hows things.... balwaka how much pocket money lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

a death match haha u cold people haha.
man was it just me or was ufc pretty crap? dont think i can even remember a tko. was worst one i seen in years


----------



## Griffta (Jan 29, 2012)

Morning all, few early starters in here today lol.
Someone make us a bacon a sanie, I've just gotta water the girls.
start of week 7 pic


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

looking real nice mr griffta. how far u have light in the end from canopy?
have some sunday morning rep sir


----------



## Griffta (Jan 29, 2012)

oh cheers mate 
Its all a bit uneven in there but its about a foot off 2 of the girls & about 5cm (lol) above the tallest.
Have ordered some spring-loaded bonsai pruning scissors in preperation of the big chop


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 29, 2012)

griffta save a butty for me mate lol..with brown sauce


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

hows the babys coming along kev?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 29, 2012)

doin good mate really good ill put a few shots on ere for ya in 5 mins...they were taken 2 days ago mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

they the 911? did u try the rom ones too? how the roms fairing to the others? is it growing same time n size as the others?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 29, 2012)

exo and seeling shots 2 days ago..


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2012)

click on my sig for week 4 of flower............... dna sour cream tied and resticted


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2012)

uk growers know your rights...............http://www.ukcia.org/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2012)

We know our rights. 

If your names not down, your not coming in!

Nobody gets to see the wizard. Not no one, not no how!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a death match haha u cold people haha.
> man was it just me or was ufc pretty crap? dont think i can even remember a tko. was worst one i seen in years



ive been following it for years mdb but recently just aint been enjoying it like i use to, dont even bother to download most of em nowdays still dos santos is a good fighter i like him was it rashid evens last night?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

i just done a broadband speed test and im getting 16mb download speed how come tho my torrents that im trying to download are so unpredictable in speed some days they might be really fast some painfully slow, dusnt matter where i download em from extratorrent,piratebay,isohunt always the same, is it nefing to do with the download manager im using utorrent???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

torrents are peer to peer. You can only download as fast as the other people can upload it. So typically a torrent with more seeders will download faster as there is a greater combined upload speed from all these seeders, whereas if you only have say 2 people seeding a torrent, and they each only have an internet connection capable of 1mb upload, you could only download at say 2mb. 

My personal stance is fuck torrents, they're a load of shite, i've always kept them as an absolute last resort.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> torrents are peer to peer. You can only download as fast as the other people can upload it. So typically a torrent with more seeders will download faster as there is a greater combined upload speed from all these seeders, whereas if you only have say 2 people seeding a torrent, and they each only have an internet connection capable of 1mb upload, you could only download at say 2mb.
> 
> My personal stance is fuck torrents, they're a load of shite, i've always kept them as an absolute last resort.


thats the thing tho ttt the torrents i download have 1000s of seeders yet the unpredictable speeds are always the same? if not torrents where or how else can i download movies,t.v shows etc?

16.02mb was my download speed minits ago but the torrent which has 1000s of seeders is barely getting above 20kps???


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Are u ports forwarded properly sambo its in 1 of the preference settings


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Are u ports forwarded properly sambo its in 1 of the preference settings


dont really no what that means m8?

i no where the preference bit with the port stuff is but aint got a clue what it should be set too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats the thing tho ttt the torrents i download have 1000s of seeders yet the unpredictable speeds are always the same? if not torrents where or how else can i download movies,t.v shows etc?
> 
> 16.02mb was my download speed minits ago but the torrent which has 1000s of seeders is barely getting above 20kps???


well the truth is that few if any seeders will actually be allowing their oftweare to upload with the full bandwidth their internet provides, this would rape it and cause their general experience on the internet to suck, they normally cut it way bak to say 10% of the available upload etc. Simply put, torrent download speeds are unpredictable due to the very nature of what torrents are, there is no control over the peeds available unless you join a fancy webite which vets it's members etc.

everything i watch is generally just watched through 1channel.ch or similar streaming sites, else i simply use reputable warez forums. There's also the fact that movie companies and the lot, have all been found to have released films and games and such in torrent form for the sole reason of getting people to download it so they can track them and sue them for piracy. I don't like that, no no no.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ive been following it for years mdb but recently just aint been enjoying it like i use to, dont even bother to download most of em nowdays still dos santos is a good fighter i like him was it rashid evens last night?


u ent wrong mr sambo santos is a skilled boxer n has some power. was needed in heavy weights range as to many swing n hope merchants.
saying that tho i think last few been alright in ufc. had few arm snapps n loads tkos which i live for. but last nights just seemed like alot fights want well planned and alot of tired fighters not at there best. was a waste off staying up. u wanna check out frank mirs last fight with big nog. was amazing ground scrap. 
man was helping the step kid with homework n fell asleep. sneaky kid let me fall asleep pack away homework n decided draw a treasure map.
late sunday roast it is.
how is everybody?????
one j left haha best b saving for bed time or i will b a grumpy sod n wide awake all night


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

could murder a big ol roasty but just pork chops, chips n gravy for me.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

pork it is in this house too matey. cant go wrongwith lashes of apple sauce. hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm pork n apple sauce


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Packet of hula hoops, half a bottle of lucozade and a cigarette. avn't really eaten anything else since friday. I wouldn't say no to some roast pork for my dinner.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

hula hoops u living it up mr ttt. 
u ever forgot bout the fizzy original lucozade n accidently left it near a radiator n drink wen its warm?? holly shite its horrid man. how i imagine piss to taste haha
have to have the orange or lemon one now as put self off them.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Crispy chicken fajitas for me


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

mr scotia hows the toking going today? u stay up for the none eventfull fighting last night??


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hula hoops u living it up mr ttt.
> u ever forgot bout the fizzy original lucozade n accidently left it near a radiator n drink wen its warm?? holly shite its horrid man. how i imagine piss to taste haha
> have to have the orange or lemon one now as put self off them.


Ha, only because they were half price else i wouldn't have bothered. Not a big fan of hula hoop. Not a fan of lucozade original either, gotta be orange for me. I got drunk as i had to get last night ut still had the preesnse of mind to put the bottle in the fridge for the morning, right before i went and threw up, finish the day as you started it lol. 

Friday is my chicken fajita day, i always make 16 of em up and there always tends to be one left for me to take home  bit of cayenne, garlic, salt, pepper, paprika, handful of cheddar, some red and yellow roasted pepper and a few strips of onion. Mm


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

haha mr ttt u ever watch big bang theory? that shelldon in it with his set days for meals haha. u saying chic fajita friday reminded me off it haha.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Monday is meat free, tuesday i lasagne, wednesday is fish cakes, thursday is pie mash and gravy, and friday is chicken fajitas. The joy of working for a boss with zero imagination or business skills or in fact simply a boss who doesn't give two shits about how the business is going, she worries about thee takings yet doesn't give a damn about actually doing anythingto change them, just sais we need to earn more And i think i might have watched half an episode, but nothing more.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

meat 3 monday. oh they one off them fuckers r they. sick people if ask me.
im a chef to or used to be couple year back. my veggy option to peeps was to fuck off elsewhere. prob y i ent got that job now hhaha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mr scotia hows the toking going today? u stay up for the none eventfull fighting last night??


Aye its goin well mate takin it easy, try make it last tae the livers n blue cheese but looking doubtful lol...... Aye a sat up as long as the Bisping fight and after the 3rd lot of pish a called it a nite... Most boring UFC I've watched me thinks


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

I would tell em to fuck off, but well, it's a vegetarian food shop  so i say fuck it and cook up bacon and sausage quiches and such  vegetarianism is a silly thing, meat is good, good good good. Instead of telling em to bugger off, i just trick them, carrot soup you say? certainly ma'am, what they don't know is that there are 3 litres of chicken stock in it


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lmao nice one TTT bet its the best vegetarian soup they've ever tasted lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

u prob doing them a favour in the long run ttt. give there immune system a meaty boost haha.
was shocking scotia. saying that tho in my head i has sonnen winning in 1st round b4 fight so guess the brit did better then expected.
also i think no matter how much weed u put aside u will never have enough to last till next harvest. more u have the more u smoke


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u prob doing them a favour in the long run ttt. give there immune system a meaty boost haha.
> was shocking scotia. saying that tho in my head i has sonnen winning in 1st round b4 fight so guess the brit did better then expected.
> also i think no matter how much weed u put aside u will never have enough to last till next harvest. more u have the more u smoke


A wish a could smoke more mate not a thing seems to go as I plan just now


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

wot up fella? having tick problems?? u getting more cuttings lined up or is ya grow packed at min? poped my mates yesterday n he got a lil ufo led. his lady under it looks gorgeous, real bushy n tight nodes. may get couple as he won them 20 quid each n use as veg room to geta perpectual grow going, also i should go back to school learn how spell


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just usual bills mate piling up, cany get a job, arthiritis gettin worse, just usual shit lol... Just the livers n bc on the go jst now. See what happens in the nxt wk or 2, hoping to get a fixed date for ma double glazing


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

does get on top off ya from time to time matey. chin up n best foot forward n all that bollocks. least u got the gift off green fingers n good bud.
how is the foot or ankle? u not get help with bills as got medical prob?
i no a guy how has never worked a day in life has a 3 bed flat paid for n benifits out his arsehole. he just laimed his mad in the head and to b fair he isnt the full ticket. seems peeps who r fine get money n help thrust apon them n the ones who r generally struggle can go without. country run by muppets. if u was foriegn u wood b well looked after in uk. its just wrong man


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Its ma foot mate, crushed it in an accident 10 yr ago. Nothing but problems now, which have now rubbed off on ma back n neck cos av no been walkin properly for all these years. Ma m8 g me a wee yellow valium today so goin to have dinner, go for bath then pop that wae a couple a doobs, lol sound a bit like a woman. Dont get any help either still need to look for full time work with medical exceptions like, a dnt need to look for jobs where I'd be standing or walking about. I only need to look for jobs close to public transport that kinda thing. Doc told me to apply for DLA the other day but then said I'd probs not get it, so what the fuckin point. It is a fuckin joke the way this country's run, and yes if I were say Polish or some other sort of Eastern European ad be fuckin laughin, as for a house me n the mrs get housing ben for a 2 bedroom cos of the wee man, cos we stay in a 3 bedroom we now have to pay the difference in rent out of JSA, so even worse off  Rant over lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

harsh dude. u looked into pallet or bulk buying on internet? something u could do from home?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wouldnt know where to start or have the cash to buy anythin lol... Fuck it if things get worse al pimp out the mrs lol oj, ouch ad be a deadman if she saw that lol.

What's everyone's plans for this fine Sunday Evening?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out if its worth saving the sugar leaves & popcorn bud off my plants when I finally chop em. 
If anyone can be fucked, I'd appreciate a quick explanation of the simplist way to turn your good trim into something smokeable/edible.

Also, think top gear might be on later. Wish I was on top gear now, have to smoke so much of this shitty weed to get any buzz off it that I'm feeling a bit weird lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;haq3m4Dkz_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haq3m4Dkz_I[/video]

Nowt up for me this evening, try and get some food in me and see if i can get some lseep. Which pretty much means ill end up buying some beer and foregoing dinner.

Trim is definately worth saving  The easiest metyhods of turning it into a smokable is either an ice water extraction be it gumby or bubblebags, or a chemical extraction like BHO or ISO. If you don't want to spend any money though, then just youtube gumby hash, all it really requires is a bucket, bag or two if ice, and a length of airhose to siphong the water off (you can ue a syringe if you like but it atkes a while haha)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

yo ttt can u put up the bit where hes arguing about tuna taking down the lion?? that is best bit off film i love it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;s4wykeJBHdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4wykeJBHdE[/video]
Haha, definately one of the funniest dialogues i've seen in a while  Did that go the way you thought it was gonna go?....nope


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the one a use griffta

[video=youtube;Ro_-Y7wQqYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_-Y7wQqYo[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

that hash looks like takes a long time. bet tastes good tho


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Takes a day at least before you've even let it dry out, but ithe time i largely just waiting and not any actual interaction with the process, gravity does it's own thing


----------



## Griffta (Jan 29, 2012)

was it worth the effort tip top?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

I got hash when i didn't previously have hash, and it cost me £3 for a couple of bags of ice and no more, can't complain  The resulting produce will also rip your spine out your ears or arsehole or whichever is more blocked up at the time, lovely stuff 

In terms of actual effort, say 30-45 minutes of mixing (you mix the trim with hash mutliple times, there is plenty more to be gotten from the plant matter after the first wash. After that i just leave it for 4 hours odd, use some hoepipe to quikly siphon the majority out, pour rest into a big mason jar and leave for 4-6 hour, then just use an aquarium hose to siphon the rest of the water out, then i just leave the rest to evaporate off. Very little actual effort involved.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Its easy peasy and proper tasty, like TTT says its all about gravity... 2 dys to turn it around, 1st day to prepare, settle n drain off and another to dry out. Its worth it though especially if you were thinkin of gettin rid of it anyway. Last time I used 40g of trim n stem and got a henry of tasty hash


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

ISO and Bubble respectively (gumby and bubblehash are essentially the same thing, the only real difference is that bubblebags use filters to get around the long wait required with gravity settling but the process of removing the trichs from the plant matter i identical, it is simply the removal of the water which is a different process.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

When making gumby hash is it better to dry the trim first and then mix it or do u just freeze it straight after trimming and then mix it when u can be assed?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When making gumby hash is it better to dry the trim first and then mix it or do u just freeze it straight after trimming and then mix it when u can be assed?


Can do both as far as I'm aware


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed, will work either way. Although with dry trim you naturally increase the possiblity of contamination due to small bits of plant matter breaking up etc, wheras wet trim will tend to stay together. Tends to be advised to freeze the trim for an hour beforehand so that all of the trichomes can easily be knocked off the plant matter by the ice.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

I've a plant ready in about a week so I might freeze that trim cos I've another two ready in about 3-4 weeks then try this gumby hash


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds good, freeze it and wait for the trim from the other plants as well. even with bubblebags, i don't enjoy doing small runs that'll net me a gram or two of hash, easier ust to do it all in one big haul


----------



## baklawa (Jan 29, 2012)

Just realized I've never smoked hash (as far as I know). Is it a good smoke? How does it compare?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

I prefer smoking weed myself, but hash is a great smoke. It's a different taste and high to a joint of weed, but it'll knock you off your feet


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

My little attempt.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

wot causes the outside to darken on the hash? is it just oxygen?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot causes the outside to darken on the hash? is it just oxygen?


Dirt on your fingers mate lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Dirt on your fingers mate lol


did u press it get it that shape?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> did u press it get it that shape?


Aye just when its nearly dry n no more u can put it to what ever shape you want


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

@scotia that hash u made, was it nice and soft and bendy or was it pure hard? We get a lotta hash in N.I, but most of it's shit, pure hard as fuck, years ago there was always good hash about and it looked a bit like that gear u got in the pic, nice light colour inside, the stuff now we get is dark


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

The consistency of the hash is based purely on the manufacturing process, there isn't a direct correlation between consistency and quality.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

View attachment 2025982View attachment 2025983 made this ages ago it was made from dutch passion blueberry trim, thats a 7g ball and there was another 7g done after was 1st or 2nd time id ever made it, it goes black i think cause of too much heat n pressure being applied at the end, have made it a few more times since n friends have thats not come out black on the outside.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they make the stuff over here outta diesel and rubber tyres ffs, it does nothin but gimme a sore head lol, and weed that dear that the main reason I started growin


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I think they make the stuff over here outta diesel and rubber tyres ffs, it does nothin but gimme a sore head lol, and weed that dear that the main reason I started growin


its called soap bar Mg ya right it is hash thats then ad added extras like tires,old records,henna all sorts of shit added to bulk it out, didnt no u was from northan ireland ya poor fucker u boys got it rough over there weedwise.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

just picked up a nice 10 bag lol 



View attachment 2026019


just messing another old pic blueberry again.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Aye, soap bar they just find a skip at a construction site, throw a couple of grams of hash in and stir the whole lot up  I'd rather have no arms than consider smoking that crap


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just picked up a nice 10 bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gta lv it lol.......................


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, soap bar they just find a skip at a construction site, throw a couple of grams of hash in and stir the whole lot up  I'd rather have no arms than consider smoking that crap


used to until i watched that program when they wer mixin vynal n real shit in wiv it lol......................


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

Tell me bout it m8, the "so called" soap bars shite, the weed is shit compared to the stuff I can grow, usually sprayed like fuck so people think it's great and full of crystals and there no work over here either, I'm actually in London at the min for work, u guys wer laughin and thinkin I was mad cos I was workin Saturday lol, truth is I was workin today as well lol! Usually come over two weeks at a time then go home for 3 or 4 days, but got a good mate takin care of things while I'm gone. So yeah ur right, N.I is a shit hole!


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2012)

what do fink of these........................ http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/british-outdoor-mix.html


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

breeders boutique have a better price range. same price but for ten seeds rather then the 5. dunno if any good outdoors tho. sure few lads here will no tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

delvite said:


> what do fink of these........................ http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/british-outdoor-mix.html


i think it reads like most seed descriptions the best thing since slice bread until ya actually smoke the shite, is prob just them strains they ad out for ages that grow outdoor in holand, thing is pretty much any strain can be grown outside in the uk just get it to a decent size indoor first and put it outdoor at the right time.


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think it reads like most seed descriptions the best thing since slice bread until ya actually smoke the shite, is prob just them strains they ad out for ages that grow outdoor in holand, thing is pretty much any strain can be grown outside in the uk just get it to a decent size indoor first and put it outdoor at the right time.


 they could sell sand to arabs m8 lol.............


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

You get that email a sent back to you sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You get that email a sent back to you sambo?


yeah m8 i joined up too that site aswel nice1 for that.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

dogging site boys? haha


----------



## baklawa (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think it reads like most seed descriptions the best thing since slice bread until ya actually smoke the shite, is prob just them strains they ad out for ages that grow outdoor in holand, thing is pretty much any strain can be grown outside in the uk just get it to a decent size indoor first and put it outdoor at the right time.


Is there a right time to grow anything outdoors in this country?

***
Incidentally, what kind of a set-up is needed to grow outdoors in a country where it ain't legal to grow? A private island? A tent of invisibility?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

na baklawa just luck and sence. got a mate does in garden once a year. but his neighbours smoke so wen chops he drops them a lil bag keep them sweet like


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 i joined up too that site aswel nice1 for that.


How's your speeds on there, any better?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> How's your speeds on there, any better?


only slighty tbh m8, thing i dont get tho is i was at mine earlier i have a 20mg connection there and earlier was getting 16.02mb on a speed test yet downloads where super slow, now im at me birds and here have only got a 2-4mb connection (pay for 20mg tho) and im getting much better speeds, where as at me flat could barely get above 30kps here with the slower connection im hitting 300kps each is with different providers, but i dont fucking understand it!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

Any of u from in around London then?


----------



## baklawa (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na baklawa just luck and sence. got a mate does in garden once a year. but his neighbours smoke so wen chops he drops them a lil bag keep them sweet like


I love the whole neighbours thing here in the UK. Or rather, I would if I had the right neighbours.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Any of u from in around London then?


not there anymore but born n lived in east london for yrs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Is there a right time to grow anything outdoors in this country?
> 
> ***
> Incidentally, what kind of a set-up is needed to grow outdoors in a country where it ain't legal to grow? A private island? A tent of invisibility?


yeah u can grow pretty much any strain outdoor in the uk but ya need to veg it up to decent size 1st indoor before ya put it out i carnt find the pic but grew a blueberry outdoor a few yrs ago that yielded 5oz of tastey bud.

forget it tho unless its in a secure garden uk is far too small n crowded for gurilla grows.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> only slighty tbh m8, thing i dont get tho is i was at mine earlier i have a 20mg connection there and earlier was getting 16.02mb on a speed test yet downloads where super slow, now im at me birds and here have only got a 2-4mb connection (pay for 20mg tho) and im getting much better speeds, where as at me flat could barely get above 30kps here with the slower connection im hitting 300kps each is with different providers, but i dont fucking understand it!


Is this on your new laptop mate? Go into utorrent, click on options at the top, then set up guide. In the box it brings up click on the middle button at the botom that says run tests. It'l check your bandwith speed and make sure your ports are opened properly, think it will automatically map them if they're not.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the time i have to bring a bit over with me which usually has me shittin mysel or else get a m8 to post it to wer I'm stayin which is usually a hotel, it'd be good to get a bit over here but don't get out much when I'm here cos we do 11-12 hour shifts, and don't reli like goin about askin folk "here, do u know wer I can get sum weed" lol!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

no u lot will call me a liar but my mate grows them to top fence 6/7 foot drys for week no curing n gets 10/ 16 oz off each so he says. i seen them n they r huge. the leafs could wrap round my head easy


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Not at all, there was a fellow in here not too long ago from somewhere in dorset i think, he grew monsters outside in his garden.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no u lot will call me a liar but my mate grows them to top fence 6/7 foot drys for week no curing n gets 10/ 16 oz off each so he says. i seen them n they r huge. the leafs could wrap round my head easy


nar i beleive ya mdb its easily done if ya got a secure enough spot, the sun is pretty powerful uk or not av seen just hobby garden grows from america on here yielding kgs! fdd that old mod we had our difference over the years but at least he new what he was doing and was fair also he posted up a pic of a outdoor plant in his garden that yielded 100oz!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2012)

i grew monsters in my greenhouse but they were spotted by all the neighbours when they hit about the 7ft mark just going into flower so i had to chop them down and write it off which was for the best as they had already run out of head room still in veg


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Most of the time i have to bring a bit over with me which usually has me shittin mysel or else get a m8 to post it to wer I'm stayin which is usually a hotel, it'd be good to get a bit over here but don't get out much when I'm here cos we do 11-12 hour shifts, and don't reli like goin about askin folk "here, do u know wer I can get sum weed" lol!


stick to that neway mg london prices are crazy crazy high grade will go for 1.2-1.6 for £20 most parts.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Is this on your new laptop mate? Go into utorrent, click on options at the top, then set up guide. In the box it brings up click on the middle button at the botom that says run tests. It'l check your bandwith speed and make sure your ports are opened properly, think it will automatically map them if they're not.


it is me new lappy yeah, but had a m8 run me through all that earlier and it didnt make a great difference at mine, now im on a different connection it seems to workin abit but even last night before i done all them settings i was getting decent speeds here at me gf's.

1 is bt and here its sky what i have noticed with the bt that is the faster connection is that come nighttime late i mean it will run super fast mps not just kps but during the day nearly always mega slow??? can the service providor put caps on download speed at certain times?


----------



## baklawa (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey TTT, you're the fish freak - got a bunch of salmon steaks for 99p each due to being the last day they could be legally sold or whatever. Anyhow I thought I'd cook a couple tonight and put the rest to marinade in... something overnight. So: I need a mindblowing idea for tonight's fish and an equally gobsmacking recipe for a marinade. 

Otherwise I'll just do what I do with all veg, meat, pasta and pretty much everything else, and treat with some combination of olive oil, garlic and lemon juice


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stick to that neway mg london prices are crazy crazy high grade will go for 1.2-1.6 for £20 most parts.


Pretty similar to N.I prices then, think I'll stick to the posting, was in my workgear going thru the airport the last time, knee pads n all, got patted down like fuck then pulled over by the psni, they asked me 101 questions, wer,why,what,who, for how long etc, I was shittin a brick m8, thot that was it lol!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it is me new lappy yeah, but had a m8 run me through all that earlier and it didnt make a great difference at mine, now im on a different connection it seems to workin abit but even last night before i done all them settings i was getting decent speeds here at me gf's.
> 
> 1 is bt and here its sky what i have noticed with the bt that is the faster connection is that come nighttime late i mean it will run super fast mps not just kps but during the day nearly always mega slow??? can the service providor put caps on download speed at certain times?


Depends on what package you've got a think mate, its sky am with. Have you had it on a while, do you mean midnight nightime?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

mate asked 14 ladys wot hps should he go for? 2 x 1000 w?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Depends on what package you've got a think mate, its sky am with. Have you had it on a while, do you mean midnight nightime?


yeah the early hours m8 and like ya say after midnight, both my packages are the highest speed they do and both unlimited they aint laid no fibre optics in the parts i am yet cause virgin has been the best ive ever had paid for 20mg and got 20mg but like i say carnt get it where i am now.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah the early hours m8 and like ya say after midnight, both my packages are the highest speed they do and both unlimited they aint laid no fibre optics in the parts i am yet cause virgin has been the best ive ever had paid for 20mg and got 20mg but like i say carnt get it where i am now.


You'l find most providers have excellent speeds at that time mate, they'l jst put the during the day speeds dwn to other users and your distance from the exchange. A take it you've moved house recently?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You'l find most providers have excellent speeds at that time mate, they'l jst put the during the day speeds dwn to other users and your distance from the exchange. A take it you've moved house recently?


no i aint had virgin 3yrs ago, had both these i got now over a yr each it was the same with 2 other laptops at mine very unpredictable speeds i fink its something to do with bt but the prob is here on the sky connection i only get 2-4mb would like the other 20mb conection to run properly not this 1! here im getting 300kbs which for a 2-4mb connection aint too bad.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

is there a certain amount of watts u need per fem in flower using hpsor a rough guide go by? or a min amount per plant?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Typically 100w per plant. But there is no guideline set in stone, you can get away with anything if it's all you can do.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is there a certain amount of watts u need per fem in flower using hpsor a rough guide go by? or a min amount per plant?


i always like to have 100watt per plant and dont seem to have done my plants no harm, but its just a rough guide cause some will say 50watt some 150watt some depends on grow skill n style, but ive rarely ever done anything to me plants no topping,fimming,lst etc and always got decent yields from me 100watts per plant.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wots happenin fuckers? !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

wot ya views on 14 plants? wot hps wood u use. or amount watts / lights?
if 100 he wood want min off 1400 then?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot ya views on 14 plants? wot hps wood u use. or amount watts / lights?
> if 100 he wood want min off 1400 then?


nar 2x600 will be fine it justa rough guide m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd go for a minimum of 2 600w's for 14 plants.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

cheers chaps.


----------



## Mother Nature1 (Jan 29, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Where are you, maybe I will come for a visit and bring my weed with me. I think its kinda of expensive in Plymouth. I could never find anyone to sell me a 1/2 oz. And the 1/4 which aren't quarters was costing me £50 and not that good. But the kid that used to sale me weed at those prices...Happily gave me £90 for a half (a few times). I should say I am 80's Wild Child and American. I take my son to a lot of gigs. And lately paying for merchandise with green. Pay to get my garden done with green too....hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

Mother Nature1 said:


> Where are you, maybe I will come for a visit and bring my weed with me. I think its kinda of expensive in Plymouth. I could never find anyone to sell me a 1/2 oz. And the 1/4 which aren't quarters was costing me £50 and not that good. But the kid that used to sale me weed at those prices...Happily gave me £90 for a half (a few times). I should say I am 80's Wild Child and American. I take my son to a lot of gigs. And lately paying for merchandise with green. Pay to get my garden done with green too....hahaha


i was quite liking ya post till u said ur american lol just messing.

it expensive everywhere in the uk everywhere and long may it continue!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

Loves u lot 2 haha fuck it feels like im new again lmfbo any drama since ive been gone u sluts !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Loves u lot 2 haha fuck it feels like im new again lmfbo any drama since ive been gone u sluts !


thought u was sucking the puss outa ukrg's foot being bum buddys n all lol had a few dramas wouldnt be the uk thread without em..........


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

aside from UKRG dissapearing nowt but the ordinary.

And if you're wondering why weed is so expensive, that ballbag, what's his name, oh yeah, billy, he can explain the reasoning behind those prices


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was quite liking ya post till u said ur american lol just messing.
> 
> it expensive everywhere in the uk everywhere and long may it continue!


Yep, keep the prices up till I get a few big grows goin and make a few pound!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

chedz where u been hiding? or spending should i say??
haha think few lads had enough off he who shall not b mentioned haha. i logged on as he was logging off n had bin kicking off all evening.
man busting for piss n mrs was in bathroom so went in back garden. dark out there n went to me piss bush haha. started to go n fucking cat jumped out bush head to toe covered in piss. oh man scared me half death and dont think the cat will b coming in tonight


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thought u was sucking the puss outa ukrg's foot being bum buddys n all lol had a few dramas wouldnt be the uk thread without em..........


Same old here then weres your mate kev dont tell me youve fucked him off and found a new arsehole engineer lol come on u cunt spill the beans wtf happened while i ve been toppin up my tan


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> aside from UKRG dissapearing nowt but the ordinary.And if you're wondering why weed is so expensive, that ballbag, what's his name, oh yeah, billy, he can explain the reasoning behind those prices


Haha wots happened to him he had that foot off yet ?And yeah billy the cunt still rippin folk of with his wet weed at £300 an o haha!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Where ya been getting your tan mate? Got roped into something by the mrs or did you get to lay down the rules this time around?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> chedz where u been hiding? or spending should i say??
> haha think few lads had enough off he who shall not b mentioned haha. i logged on as he was logging off n had bin kicking off all evening.
> man busting for piss n mrs was in bathroom so went in back garden. dark out there n went to me piss bush haha. started to go n fucking cat jumped out bush head to toe covered in piss. oh man scared me half death and dont think the cat will b coming in tonight


Haha its there to b spent pal im only back for a week u cunt been in costa del sol for 4 days visitin a old mukka nice little break to wet my appetite befoere my real break haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

alright for some eh? wheres next hols then?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Where ya been getting your tan mate? Got roped into something by the mrs or did you get to lay down the rules this time around?


She always gets her way mukka even if i get mine lol and na no rules in my house anythin goes so long as i can av few beers and relax till im bored lol!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

and for all the animal lovers it was an accident. i put heater on in garage n collapsed few cardbooard boxes for it to dry on. after finished being a scared kid n laughing i felt bad haha. bath tomorrow for it as cant bring myself to do in front mrs n explain wot i did to her cat. accident or no accident she hits hard


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alright for some eh? wheres next hols then?


Tis that pal a week from now and i should b sippin pinacolades on a beach while i try and persaude the misses to rub sum lotion on me lmfbo or will it be the other way round


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

well now that you've pissed all over the thing, i don't think a blast with a hosepipe would be the biggest shock in the world for it


----------



## Griffta (Jan 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha its there to b spent pal im only back for a week u cunt been in costa del sol for 4 days visitin a old mukka


He wasnt called johnny was he? hahah
evening all


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah but i blast it again it will bolt n hide n prob freeze to death in cold. think b ok got a warm garage n boxes to chill on. think we may have a trust issue after this with the cat
fuck it i will hose it in garage n let dry in house is the least i could do.
fucking animals allways where u dont want them.
bet she bites the shit outta my hands now. wish me luck haha in abit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

Griffta said:


> He wasnt called johnny was he? hahah
> evening all


Ssshhhhh na mate he aint out there u mad cunt but it is 1 of his options lol sum good lads out there i know from time bac put me up in a big fuckin villa out there for fuck all even paid for our flights so could nt refuse tbh wish i could of gone straight to next destination from there tho but hey i cant complaine lol!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Sigh, i'm gonna be feeling like absolute shit at work tomorrow, noone to blame but myself i guess, i've substituted food with beer for the past 3 days. Might be able to scoff a pot noodle before i get to bed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sigh, i'm gonna be feeling like absolute shit at work tomorrow, noone to blame but myself i guess, i've substituted food with beer for the past 3 days. Might be able to scoff a pot noodle before i get to bed


Still hard at it then ttt wot ya drinkin?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Stella as per normal  I have to eat before i start drinking, can't eat while drinking, that just takes away from drinking time, but can't eat before drinking because i'm generally too hungover for food  I tend to get to work, have a couple of cans of semi-healthy fizzy drink and then have some beer in the evening. It's a rare occurence to find me eating much of anything. I'll snack on a bit of cheese etc, but rarely anything of substance


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Stella as per normal  I have to eat before i start drinking, can't eat while drinking, that just takes away from drinking time, but can't eat before drinking because i'm generally too hungover for food  I tend to get to work, have a couple of cans of semi-healthy fizzy drink and then have some beer in the evening. It's a rare occurence to find me eating much of anything. I'll snack on a bit of cheese etc, but rarely anything of substance


Talkin of cheese how was it mate? "


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty nice mate, although i will be honest in saying that i found it rather different to the exodus i've grown all theses years from smell to structure to high. worked none the less though  Lasted a week to the day which is almost exactly as i had expected


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

done n dusted. hands not eaten. result.
mayb time for last reefa.
ttt how u manage smoke n not get the munchies? im terrible after a reefa. ice creams, sandwichs,pizzas,cakes,nut clusters u name it i hammer it, n only 12 stone.
i do alot exercise tho to keep weight off


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm somewhere between 9 and 10 stone, and for someone well over 6 foot, it's not the best of looks  Smoking just doesn't give me the munchies, some strains do, but the majority of the time i have no interest in food. I probably throw away about £10 a week in food because i buy it and can't be fucked to eat it, just let it go out of date then bin it. (not much as a plain figure, but given how much money i have, that's now 33% of my weekly budget ). My daily routine is generally along the lines of i eat nothing. I eat if i'm tired or need energy, i never find i am tired or need energy so i don't eat


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good job mate! funny about diffrence tho neva heard any1 say other wise but hey diffrent grower diffrent nutes enviroment ect ect glad it done the trick tho ! Not even opened your package yet gonna wait till im back and pop a few bsbxbr i think !


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

things that tight dude? shame u dont sell or u could have a better weekly budget. shit am 5ft 10. i used b 10 stone wen on coke alot. food is awesome. am classed as slim by mates n that tho but only cos half them got the beer bellys. i dont drink unless v special occasion


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no need for more money, it tends to pay for my needs  If i had more money, it would just get spent on unwarranted extravagances, i do not live for excess, that is something that pisses me the fuck off about this world. If i had the choice i'd have NO money and just have a nice plot of vetables and a bow and arrow and live my life as a human being


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

living off the land eh. woodnt b a bad world
n ya herb garden dont forget that


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have no need for more money, it tends to pay for my needs  If i had more money, it would just get spent on unwarranted extravagances, i do not live for excess, that is something that pisses me the fuck off about this world. If i had the choice i'd have NO money and just have a nice plot of vetables and a bow and arrow and live my life as a human being


whilst on ya laptop lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

You've seen Gorge of the Jungle, solar power baby. That or a water mill. I can very eaily create electricity from nature if i need to  why should i spend my life working to pay for it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 29, 2012)

or an army off hamsters running a wheel to power up pc.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2012)

You think on such a small scale, i'm gonna steal her majesties swans!


----------



## baklawa (Jan 29, 2012)

I have detailed designs for an air-conditioned underground cave with broadband internet (recently updated as I had to add a grow room to the underground labyrinth blueprint - right next door to my soundproof shooting range).


----------



## Mother Nature1 (Jan 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was quite liking ya post till u said ur american lol just messing.
> 
> it expensive everywhere in the uk everywhere and long may it continue!


I am just saying I still remember the 80's and weed was cheap and good. Been over here nearly 20 years...


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

ma wee granny lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

what happened when bill left the cat alone with his stast hehe


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

haha buckets i ent done one them in years.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I have detailed designs for an air-conditioned underground cave with broadband internet (recently updated as I had to add a grow room to the underground labyrinth blueprint - right next door to my soundproof shooting range).


I often wonder about all the old airraid shelters dotted all over the country, surely most of em aren;'t kept under observation, thick enough concrete to block out a heat signature as well  

Personally, i have always wanted to build a submarine, not buy, build one, i am very very practical like that when i have the tool and equiptment i actually need, i was drawing up blueprints for various inventions when i was like 5 years odl, mum still has them somewhere  But the idea being that the ocean currently belongs to the nulear subs and everything is hush hush billions of making em silent and all that lot. I'm gonna take my sub and ping the fuck out of the ocean till the dolphins are swimming upside down!  A nuclear sub won't ping for another nuclear sub, because the ping works both ways. Me and my hand cranked wooden submarine though, we have nothing to lose, PING PING PING PINGPING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING!I think that might really really really piss off some snavy honcho's  I'm rather a fan of the Nautilus, so if anyone fancies raising a few million quid and finding a secret sea cave and uch, let's get crakcing 

Good day folk?


----------



## baklawa (Jan 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I often wonder about all the old airraid shelters dotted all over the country, surely most of em aren;'t kept under observation, thick enough concrete to block out a heat signature as well
> 
> Personally, i have always wanted to build a submarine, not buy, build one, i am very very practical like that when i have the tool and equiptment i actually need, i was drawing up blueprints for various inventions when i was like 5 years odl, mum still has them somewhere  But the idea being that the ocean currently belongs to the nulear subs and everything is hush hush billions of making em silent and all that lot. I'm gonna take my sub and ping the fuck out of the ocean till the dolphins are swimming upside down!  A nuclear sub won't ping for another nuclear sub, because the ping works both ways. Me and my hand cranked wooden submarine though, we have nothing to lose, PING PING PING PINGPING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING PING!I think that might really really really piss off some snavy honcho's  I'm rather a fan of the Nautilus, so if anyone fancies raising a few million quid and finding a secret sea cave and uch, let's get crakcing
> 
> Good day folk?


Haha  Yeah I used to have a thing for all things submarine (submarine life, caves, volcanos, diving bells etc.) but it was a video I once watched of somebody's head imploding from the pressure that gently persuaded me to seek out a subterranean cave instead 

Your inbox is full again mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Emptied 

And indeed, i'm terrified of open water courtesy of some really nice family friends and working as a fish monger. TEEETH, everything has teeeeth! sharp teeth and sharper spines. Fuck fish! Still want a submarine though


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

any yous no any good breeding threads. just found the NEED HELP FROM BREEDERS THREAD and bout start picking it apart n learning but any others good uns do please share with the rest off the class


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2788.html

Seems fairly substantial,. Lots of words so it must be a good article, to hell if i'm reading it to find out if my hypothesis is true thouhg


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

will keep me busy then cheers matey


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Just throwing some thoughts out here, anyone know of a cheap source for a heavy duty marine fog horn? 

I'm kinda thinking something like this 
[video=youtube;8OU5zrh1TQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OU5zrh1TQg[/video]
 Toot toot! They're like 150db a piece with over a 2 mile audible range


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

i want one for my door bell. haha that would b funny woodnt get any bible bashers knocking again nor door 2 door sales men


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2012)

that's nowt i can put that to shame after a beef madras


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol, my emails are away, should get some quotes in a few days  I want my skoda to be like this 
[video=youtube;V4ZbpEWa_3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4ZbpEWa_3s[/video]

Essentially i just want to tear through a small village in the conutryside and raie all kinds of hell  i'm such a thoughtful person


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 30, 2012)

hoping for plenty females of em ttt nice one for looking not to far away now before sex maybe week or 2


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

if worst came to worse kev always clone the good fems if u get alot males. boost numbers back up like


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening uk'rs hows everyone today?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Annoyed. They want me to get on the phone with them an supply lots of details, think i'll have to quickly whip up soe story about me creating an off-shore trawler company  They don't seem to trust my request for a horn  Can't blame em to be perfectly honest


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

slowly getting cross matey. ran out percy now. aaaarrrrggggghhhhh. it ok tho do me good end day. few days or weeks off will do me wonders.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm good cheers scotia, hope monday wasnt too painful for everyone.
Well, well, well. Everton haven't spent a fucking bean for years & years, then come transfer deadline day & we're chucking millions at Rangers for some striker I've never heard of! Seriously this has turned football exciting again - well happy! Billy, Dura, or any rangers fans - is this Jelavic any good? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> slowly getting cross matey. ran out percy now. aaaarrrrggggghhhhh. it ok tho do me good end day. few days or weeks off will do me wonders.


Tell me bout it,thats me runnin low if only had another coupla oz lol. Got 4-5 wks on ma blue ched n 5-6 on livers so there gonnae seem like months not wks lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> slowly getting cross matey. *ran out percy* now. aaaarrrrggggghhhhh. it ok tho do me good end day. *few days or weeks off* will do me wonders.


 weeks?!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah month for me too dude. but am trying positive thinking n if i sing to me plant she may grow quicker haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm good cheers scotia, hope monday wasnt too painful for everyone.
> Well, well, well. Everton haven't spent a fucking bean for years & years, then come transfer deadline day & we're chucking millions at Rangers for some striker I've never heard of! Seriously this has turned football exciting again - well happy! Billy, Dura, or any rangers fans - is this Jelavic any good? lol


He certainly is mate Top scorer for rangers this seasin and will be sadly missed


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice one! Sorry for your loss, hopefully he'll do well for us. 
This has come so out of the blue its fucking ace.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

griffta ya team spanked ten mill in 2010 on that winger guy u sold yesterday. bit luck this one will b better tho. he had alot clubs keen on him so cant b too bad a player
anyWAYS gents n nipples im off for few days get this craving out me system. i get a right grumpy fecker without and being on a ganja forum ent going b helping haha but will b back wen i have bud or need some help on grows. happy growing


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> griffta ya team spanked ten mill in 2010 on that winger guy u sold yesterday. bit luck this one will b better tho. he had alot clubs keen on him so cant b too bad a player


true but if you sold Gerrard & bought Henderson with the money you wouldnt be happy. 
This is the first time in a long time we haven't had to sell our best players in order to buy someone else.

Then again, I wouldnt put it past everton to flog off half the team tomorrow!
Good luck with the fast!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah month for me too dude. but am trying positive thinking n if i sing to me plant she may grow quicker haha


feel sorry for your neighbours lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck MDB am sure you'l get a bit a puff


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

did i tell ya the bad news?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

Whats that m8?


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

bust
lol ha ha


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

hit my sig new grow need info on coco thought all uu stick togethrt lol joke


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2012)

evening sex offenders, every body still wanking the dog?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I took my 12-year-old son camping at the weekend.

As we sat around the fire he said, "Dad, I need a shit."

"Go and have one then," I said. "That's the beauty of camping, you can shit anywhere you want and you can't get into trouble."

He walked off and came back a few minutes later.

"Where did you have one?" I asked.

He said, "In your car."


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

blood hound nose sniffed some out. much happier. still tho gun have a wee break from it i seem never get stoned now just seems make me not stressy now.
wanking the dog dura? haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> blood hound nose sniffed some out. much happier. still tho gun have a wee break from it i seem never get stoned now just seems make me not stressy now.
> wanking the dog dura? haha


Knew you'd be back lol. U get some tasty?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

u no us addicts haha. just standard stuff. bone dry n tasty tho.
how the pill go yest? sleep better?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u no us addicts haha. just standard stuff. bone dry n tasty tho.
> how the pill go yest? sleep better?


Funny you should say that, took it bout 10.30 then decided I was going to stream the Royal Rumble. Made it through the 1st fight the KO!!! Woke up this mornin fresh as a daisy, couldnt find ma glasses. Mrs says 1 min a wiz awake then zonked, glasses in ma hand mouth open catchin flies lmao. So aye m8 great sleep


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

good man do u world good. bet made change not waking in pain.
do i see pukka back? u missed abit fella. hows them gorgeous ladies off urs? we missed the bud porn


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Woop woop. And yet another day without a bite to eat BRing on oblivion, i'm surely eanring it.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good man do u world good. bet made change not waking in pain.
> do i see pukka back? u missed abit fella. hows them gorgeous ladies off urs? we missed the bud porn


Aye it was good mate, back to normal today though, -2 outside last night so feelin the nip!!

Mr Bud's about somewhere was on his threat earlier, think he's helpin Gaz with his Coco know how....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Woop woop. And yet another day without a bite to eat BRing on oblivion, i'm surely eanring it.


Am surprised you've no collapsed yet m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't seem to require food, rarely eat. But to be hoenst, i wouldn't reall care either way, if i could have a wish it would be not to exist  Resident suicide case in the house  7 year and counting


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good man do u world good. bet made change not waking in pain.
> do i see pukka back? u missed abit fella. hows them gorgeous ladies off urs? we missed the bud porn


The ladies are some sexy bitchs mate, ill get some porn up for ya tomoz!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

ttt im guna beat u with a burger n eat the evidence. haha 
u need a good meal in ya, worlds better with a full belly.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol. My world is biter and cold fo reasons far beyond an empty stomach  I think i gave up on eating as a result of giving up one life. People keep telling me to eat more fruit and veg else i'll get ill, fuck that, i'm having mcdonalds, bring it bitch!  I sat down and considered my life completely forfeit when i was 18, every day since i have firly considered as nothing but bonus time. I enter sharp corners at 95mph for a reason, i have that secret desire just to plough straight off and be done wiht it


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 30, 2012)

@pukka look 4ward to pics fella. 
scotia how u blag other half share ya interests? bet u could blag world peace n all.
my mrs hates it neva shows interest in it. u do have some skills or a very awesome mrs
ttt u on the stella fella? u drive that fast i thought to get back flat n grow that skunk haha
wheres billy then ent seen him day or so? he busy chopping? plants or peeps fingers for late payment haha


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

My miss is a toker thank fuck lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. My world is biter and cold fo reasons far beyond an empty stomach  I think i gave up on eating as a result of giving up one life. People keep telling me to eat more fruit and veg else i'll get ill, fuck that, i'm having mcdonalds, bring it bitch!  I sat down and considered my life completely forfeit when i was 18, every day since i have firly considered as nothing but bonus time. I enter sharp corners at 95mph for a reason, i have that secret desire just to plough straight off and be done wiht it


*obligatory big sisterly nag etcetera*

But hypocrite I ain't, so I have to add that my eating habits are utterly crap too. On days when I feel suddenly and uncharacteristically affectionate and friendly towards myself, I might eat loads of healthy stuff like salad and fish and vitamin pills - but generally I feel totally detached from my own flesh and blood, only fuelling it when it breaks down, collapses or otherwise fails me. Or when there are people around, prising my mouth open with a crowbar and force-feeding me  It's just very low priority, eating is. All that food money is much better spent on drugs and fags and stuff anyway.

But entering sharp corners at 95 mph is different. Starving or otherwise harming yourself is what pretty much every adolescent girl does and they generally come out the other end alive - but if you do happen to die, who cares, nobody else gets hurt, right? With a car or bike you might possibly kill a bunch of babies or a puppy or something, which takes all the carefree-ness out of careless living.

Nag over. Go back to killing yourself. Bet I beat you to it


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 31, 2012)

wasted does even cut what i was last nite 3.75mg x 6 zimovane few whiskeys and 30-40 bag of bud was out like a light last nite


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 31, 2012)

yow troops how do you delete your privet msgs?


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 31, 2012)

whats it worth for a pic o my sexy bird with leafs on her neeps,only saying coz some give free seeds lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 31, 2012)

what do you think its a real good smoke 30 a q tho just thought i would share with the boys,laddys to,thats it been rolled ov lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2012)

What part of the country u getting that in gaz? Been a while since I had a smoke of that!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

He's easst coast scotland matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

squidgy worms. great fun.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> squidgy worms. great fun.


And they accuse _me _of being obscure.


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 31, 2012)

5 a gram tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

soft black hash is fun to squidge into shapes like plasticine. thought you spent time in countries where soft black hash was common or maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

anyone ever had proper charas hash? it's like hens teeth even in the dam. if you ever get chance to try it get some.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jan 31, 2012)

Best hash ive ever had was in Kolkata, black squidgy shit that was fucking amazing. Always get me stash from the same shop whenever im over there. Next visit which will be the end of the year im off to the hills with a family friends, gonna hunt me down some local smoke and see if i can get me some beans.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 31, 2012)

any one tried jelly hash? its real oilly n has skunk lumpos in it. was the most expensive smoke i found in dam but was back in2002 i think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

i'm after doing a dry ice hash run. bitch is getting it over here is a specialist thing costs the earth. over in the states you can pick up bricks of it at the corner shop. supposed to be better return than bubble bags and a fuck load easier/ less mess.

[video=youtube_share;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://youtu.be/1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 31, 2012)

the colour off that dry hash is simular to some green pollen i got off some travellers. was great smoke but i doubt the travellers had the ability to get the dry ice tho.
things travelers swap for mercury eh haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks fuckin marvelous that don!.....i want a go!!!..............ive got a load of trim from my last 2 grows an then im gunna use this lots aswell an do some gummy hash, as im to tight to buy any bags.
Or i was thinkin about makin a butane extracter thingy outta some 50mm condiut, weve got the threader at work so just means cuttin to size threadin both ends get 2 caps for either side an drillin some holes, sounds simple just need to copy a design size an what not so it works right.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks fuckin marvelous that don!.....i want a go!!!..............ive got a load of trim from my last 2 grows an then im gunna use this lots aswell an do some gummy hash, as im to tight to buy any bags.
> Or i was thinkin about makin a butane extracter thingy outta some 50mm condiut, weve got the threader at work so just means cuttin to size threadin both ends get 2 caps for either side an drillin some holes, sounds simple just need to copy a design size an what not so it works right.


Make me one lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Make me one lol


Mate if mine turns out ok, ill make ya 1 no probs, they hardly use the 50mm stuff usually 20-32mm but now an agian they do, anything under about a meter goes in the scrap bin so not like im nickin really  lol its just the caps an stuff but they fit in my sky rocket lol, me cuz has got a conduit threader aswell might see if he want to go in business makin um on the wknd lol..........the 50mm steel conduit will be pricey i reckon tho!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

Its all just a dream in the pipe line lmao!!............but if you was gunna make um you'd want stainless steel, the stuff at work is galvanized so dull an not all smooth, but would be sound just for us low lifes lol

This kinda stuff you want, wonder if they'll send me 1 length lol

http://www.jamesalloy.com/products/stainless-steel-conduit.php


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey boys, looks like Virgin actually came through for me, highest consistent connectivity since moving here 4 months ago. Now I need to try a torrent download. Yay and hooray, time to roll a celebratory one, but before I settle down... Help please: Favourite laugh-out-loud, pee-in-your-pants comedy suggestions needed...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks fuckin marvelous that don!.....i want a go!!!..............ive got a load of trim from my last 2 grows an then im gunna use this lots aswell an do some gummy hash, as im to tight to buy any bags.
> Or i was thinkin about makin a butane extracter thingy outta some 50mm condiut, weve got the threader at work so just means cuttin to size threadin both ends get 2 caps for either side an drillin some holes, sounds simple just need to copy a design size an what not so it works right.


you've just detailed the design there man. one hole at the end and a few small ones the other and your halfway to blowing yourself up! just make sure the tubing you use wont degrade with butane  pvc does and copper stainless steel should be fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its all just a dream in the pipe line lmao!!............but if you was gunna make um you'd want stainless steel, the stuff at work is galvanized so dull an not all smooth, but would be sound just for us low lifes lol
> 
> This kinda stuff you want, wonder if they'll send me 1 length lol
> 
> http://www.jamesalloy.com/products/stainless-steel-conduit.php


your local plumbers merchant will have that stuff no bother


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your local plumbers merchant will have that stuff no bother


Thinking about it m8 my local elect hsalers will have the stuf. You think the 50 the right size? Or would the 32 be better? What length aswell 8" or smaller?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Not tried charas, but if i had enough plants not to wory too much about how much weed i had in the jar, i think it's something i'd consider doing. Although to be fair, charas is essentially just finger hash so far as i'm aware, the only real difference being the origin of the herb. While we all know what strainhunters are like, they have a video about a visit to india where they're taught all about how to make it etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thinking about it m8 my local elect hsalers will have the stuf. You think the 50 the right size? Or would the 32 be better? What length aswell 8" or smaller?


I'd say the 32 will be enough i think my glass one is inch an a quarter. 50 and youll be putting 3 tins of gas in to fill it.


tip top toker said:


> Not tried charas, but if i had enough plants not to wory too much about how much weed i had in the jar, i think it's something i'd consider doing. Although to be fair, charas is essentially just finger hash so far as i'm aware, the only real difference being the origin of the herb. While we all know what strainhunters are like, they have a video about a visit to india where they're taught all about how to make it etc.


aye very true man. id deffo have a go if i ever were daft enough to get myself to the foothills of nepal


----------



## UKHG (Jan 31, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hey boys, looks like Virgin actually came through for me, highest consistent connectivity since moving here 4 months ago. Now I need to try a torrent download. Yay and hooray, time to roll a celebratory one, but before I settle down... Help please: Favourite laugh-out-loud, pee-in-your-pants comedy suggestions needed...



as im no longer particpating is this forum i shouuldnt reply but ur not part of anything so here
enjoy pmsl movie
owt else u need that related hun just pm me

tucker and dale vs evil http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2540315/Tucker+and+Dale+vs+Evil[2010]BluRip+Eng+900p-{PopcornRG}.html

pmsl


use only that torrent site fully vefied no virsuses fook th n000b sites like piirate bay and iso hunt only tue n00bs go ther


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

cuttings???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

Scrapbook or newspaper?


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

lol @ Don.. Any will do pal...: )


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 31, 2012)

think you need nore than 22 posts m8


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

i know im new, sorry gaz but ive just never known it so dry, theres like a major shortage...ive had no smoke for over 3 weeks now, apart from half a J of hash and that wasnt the best either...theres just nothing about...is it just where i am or are any of yous having trouble too?????? ive tried on here before for cuttings but everyone seems to be so far away from where i live......what am i doing wrong?????  hahahaha....never mind


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

where bouts u ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

I looked into dry ice hash and as you say Don, shit ent cheap. That does indeed seem a mad amount of kief for 2-3 ounces of trim.

If your area is dry for weed, why are you so eagre for cuttings? Those cuttings are gonna take another 2-3 months before they're anything smokable. You do know that you can legally buy cannabis seeds in the UK yeah?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not tried charas, but if i had enough plants not to wory too much about how much weed i had in the jar, i think it's something i'd consider doing. Although to be fair, charas is essentially just finger hash so far as i'm aware, the only real difference being the origin of the herb. While we all know what strainhunters are like, they have a video about a visit to india where they're taught all about how to make it etc.


I've seen that dvd its quite interestin what a big part it plays in Indian culture and how the police are paid to destroy the fields by money sent from european governments but the fuckers r smokin it as well,part of their "culture"! How does that one work??


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

looked at that myself amazing amount of hash for what he put in the bucket seems unlikely amount you didnt see if he had anything in the bucket before hand tho!! would like to try it tho whats dry ice fetching here in uk???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

In no different a way than my tobacco box telling me i'm gonna die and get cancer and my skins gonna age and my throat gonna go fubnky and my lungs are gonna be black and i'm gonna die  cannabis laws have nothing to do with health, it's all due to lobbyists and this that yada yada, i say ignore it  I asked the home office to explain what drug laws are for given that it's factually proven they are not for the benefit of people and their neighbourhoods, or for their health. They refused to reply


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

leics, you having trouble too???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

You're looking at around £35 odd before postage for less than a cubic foot package (does not specify weight or quantity just package size)


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

i know the cuttings are gonna take 2.5 - 3 months, but at least i can have a decent amout of burn or even an endless stash...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

So why havn't you just bought seeds upon failing to obtain cuttings? That's what most everyone in the Uk does when they want to grow cannabis.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried Charas hash many years ago, seemed soft with weird white chunks in it. No idea if thats what charas actually is lol. The same old hippy who had it used to bang on about 'templeball' or it might have been 'dragonball' being the best smoke in amsterdam. No idea as I was too busy with the different bud strains when I went over there lol.
whats the weird hash that turns to liquid when you burn it? A mate brought a tiny bit of that back from the dam a few years ago, certainly had a kick to it!
In general though I'm not arsed about hash, probs too much dirty soap bar as a teen.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Charas is quite literally finger hash on a bigger scale. they simply wait till just ebfore harvest time, grab a fresh nug (cannot be dried) and roll it ebtween their hands. The resin comes off onto their palms (mmm, sweaty palms) and repeat and repeat, once hands are sticky enough, it's just gathered into one ball.

I very much enjoy smokeing hash, but to fuck with preparing it, i'll stick some weed in a grinder thanks


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> i know the cuttings are gonna take 2.5 - 3 months, but at least i can have a decent amout of burn or even an endless stash...


whatcha want? exodus cheese, pyschosis, livers maybe some some slh oh sorry no1 nos ya for shit youve just jumped into a thread begging for clones fat fucking chance! all u peoples shouting out send this ive received that your most the cause of twats like this, there is a private message function numptys!!!

o yeah sorry what clone-only from my selection would u like cuttings from again? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2012)

here's some fresh cuttings i can send over to you immediately..


----------



## Griffta (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The resin comes off onto their palms *(mmm, sweaty palms)* and repeat and repeat, once hands are sticky enough, it's just gathered into one ball.


LOL!
I'm just gonna chuck the trim from my grow, decided I cant be fucked with making hash. Just need to make sure I grow more herbal so I never run out


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha want? exodus cheese, pyschosis, livers maybe some some slh oh sorry no1 nos ya for shit youve just jumped into a thread begging for clones fat fucking chance! all u peoples shouting out send this ive received that your most the cause of twats like this, there is a private message function numptys!!!
> 
> o yeah sorry what clone-only from my selection would u like cuttings from again? lol


You want owt sambo while im takin um old boy???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Griffta said:


> LOL!
> I'm just gonna chuck the trim from my grow, decided I cant be fucked with making hash. Just need to make sure I grow more herbal so I never run out


No point in binning it, hell, you can make butter with it and have some edibles  And if you can't be bothered making hash, you can still just baggy it up and leave it in the freezer should the time come when you do want hash. If you've not made your own hash before, it's definately worth doing, it'll make you wonder what in fuck people have been selling you when they said it was hash, it' a high you don't want to miss out on


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> here's some fresh cuttings i can send over to you immediately..


You're just plain _nasty_. I like you, very much


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Why's he nasty  He can compost it with some leftovers from dinner and make some great fertilizer


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2012)

BBC4 - Botany: A Blooming History (Photosynthesis)


----------



## Griffta (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No point in binning it, hell, you can make butter with it and have some edibles  And if you can't be bothered making hash, you can still just baggy it up and leave it in the freezer should the time come when you do want hash. If you've not made your own hash before, it's definately worth doing, it'll make you wonder what in fuck people have been selling you when they said it was hash, it' a high you don't want to miss out on


Fuck sake man, your a salesman of the highest calibre!
I'd like to do butter/cooking with it but apparently it reeks your whole place out


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine smelt for a day, wasn't that bad. And i can't really base any point on smell of butter and weed cooking being a bad thing given that the flat is generally full of cannabis smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Fuck sake man, your a salesman of the highest calibre!
> I'd like to do butter/cooking with it but apparently it reeks your whole place out


it does griff, i use a slow cooker and the 2hr high 2hr low method n done it plenty of times can 100% stinks!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Amuses me every time 

[video=google;-2571356290787812475]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2571356290787812475[/video]


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

lmfao leicester and you cant get nothing i smell bullshit or u just dont know no fucker which raises susspision anyway. im in leicester and the place is full of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone can anyone tell me what they think of these and which would be the best one if any of them at all or which is the best Hood to get??? Cheers

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-cooled-reflector-hydroponics-cool-tube-grow-lights-HPS-MH-cooltube-/350492257310?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item519af76c1e#ht_985wt_1037

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AEROWING-AIR-COOLED-REFLECTOR-GROW-LIGHT-SHADE-5MCORD-HYDROPONIC-COOLTUBE-600W-/320820866925?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4ab269ef6d#ht_2395wt_1037

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COOLTUBE-150-600-6-INCH-EXTERNAL-REFLECTOR-/110813702128?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19cd02e7f0#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Griffta (Jan 31, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> lmfao leicester and you cant get nothing i smell bullshit or u just dont know no fucker which raises susspision anyway. im in leicester and the place is full of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha that is painful to read when you cant score! think you should expect a pm fella lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

na smells too fishy to me leicester is boomin
lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to agree tbh. Hence my question about why he hasn't just bought a packet of seeds seeing as he's already tried and failed at obtaining cuttings. (also notice how the reason for not getting cuttings was distance, as if it wasn't possible to post em) Not to push a new guy away but my foot is telling me popo or small child.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

they all look like they would do the job prety nicely but couldnt comment on performance of any. 
is anybody using a parabolic reflector?? i have a friend using 1 and i must say the plants seem to love it he has grown the same strains for yrs but after changing to a parabolic reflector the plants seem to be more bushy.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

No experience with reflectors i'm afraid, i've jut had a cooltube from the get go. If i had the space though i think i'd buy one of these http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=clss

Jut not from that hop, basement lighting are utter and total shit. I've never had a single order from them arrive as placed. Every single time they just seem to send whatever the hell they happen to have in stock as opposed to what you paid for. avoid em i say.

I'm having a healthy healthy day, i had one bottle of lucozade for my breakfast and lunch, which was 76% of my daily sugar intake, and now i'm eating 99.2% of my daily fat intake in a single 200g bag of cashews


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No experience with reflectors i'm afraid, i've jut had a cooltube from the get go. If i had the space though i think i'd buy one of these http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=clss
> 
> Jut not from that hop, basement lighting are utter and total shit. I've never had a single order from them arrive as placed. Every single time they just seem to send whatever the hell they happen to have in stock as opposed to what you paid for. avoid em i say.
> 
> I'm having a healthy healthy day, i had one bottle of lucozade for my breakfast and lunch, which was 76% of my daily sugar intake, and now i'm eating 99.2% of my daily fat intake in a single 200g bag of cashews


Thanks for that, im using a cooltube at the moment and thought i'd get something that spreads the light a bit better. Can you suggest anywhere to get one from other than basement lighting


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> lmfao leicester and you cant get nothing i smell bullshit or u just dont know no fucker which raises susspision anyway. im in leicester and the place is full of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm moving to Leicester


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Thanks for that, im using a cooltube at the moment and thought i'd get something that spreads the light a bit better. Can you suggest anywhere to get one from other than basement lighting


Ebay will probably have one.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

lol ill hook u up lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm having a healthy healthy day, i had one bottle of lucozade for my breakfast and lunch, which was 76% of my daily sugar intake, and now i'm eating 99.2% of my daily fat intake in a single 200g bag of cashews


And now get 100% of your daily calcium intake via a tub of dairy ice cream (along with 10000% of your daily calorie intake).

Yummy I love cashews. Ever made cashew nut butter? Same as peanut butter but basically 13 times more palatable.

More South Park vids please.


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

listen im sorry to piss everyone off, it wasnt intended, my bad, in my defense i am new to the area.... and only new to guys doing it - the BEST guy has gone off radar..and the other dude has stopped doing it...listen i know im a newbie and should have thought twice about asking silly things on here..sorry again..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Cashews get eaten as cashews! Lat cashew derivative i had was that god awful ice cream, no thankyou! 

And i misread the packet, it's not 99.2%, it's 99.2 grams, that works out at over 150% of my fat intake  but it i 100% of my salt intake


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ebay will probably have one.


Yeah just found a few cheers. And why such a unhealthy diet lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

why you new to town? new job? police???


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Healthy diets are for suckers who got conned into the whole concept of expensive fruit and veg and excersize machines and gym memberships  Twats


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2012)

evenin all. everyones fingers smelling of their sisters tonight?


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

moved up here from london, to be with the misses...come on now dude less of the copper,,pls,,lol....im a caretaker at the min for a fairly big school up here..its better than my last job tho ...which was a copper..hahaha only joking!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

If by sister you mean brother, can't deny it


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Healthy diets are for suckers who got conned into the whole concept of expensive fruit and veg and excersize machines and gym memberships  Twats


Oh right lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 31, 2012)

evenin tip, im only in for 5 mins, my new pc is comin next week and my broadband should be going by a week on friday.....got some new plants on the go but i'll post details and pics next week.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

hmmmm what school might that be? sorry but if your not known to anyone you can understand the cautiosness!!!


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

im not putting the name of the school , but its a stones through from magna park..


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No point in binning it,... it' a high you don't want to miss out on


OK that does it, I have to try some homemade homegrown hash. Actually I've thought of something involving much less effort, risk and mess on my behalf. OK, it's an entirely self-serving idea but one side-effect would be challenging the horticultural and culinary skills of UK thread-ers and, erm, encouraging/supporting the development of superior drugs.

Right: everybody makes a batch of hash according to the method they feel is superior. Then they all send it to Me (as this is such a self-serving idea I've capitalised My Self, AKA Me). As the only resident hash virgin (presumably), I'll have no preconceived ideas about what I'm smoking. I'll note down each batch's code number, plus grade the high from 1 to 10, and .... other stuff relevant to hash. The maker of the best hash gets recognition, acclaim and notoriety on the thread, and I spend the next 6 months permanently stoned.

I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

throw even..lol


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> listen i know im a newbie and should have thought twice about asking silly things on here..sorry again..


 Relax, I've paved the way for you.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll go curl some out for you.


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

cheers baklawa..


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

lol cool thats other side of leicester if you live out that way good poss it would be dry


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

mate its dry as a bean..lol, plus i was only getting 2 -3 Js from a £20 buy..is that the norm up these ways????


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

thats the other reason why i want to get another grow on the go...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> thats the other reason why i want to get another grow on the go...


So buy some seeds..


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

i know but there so bloody expensive, i just couldnt afford the £150+ the 20+ seeds... and im rubbish @ starting them off, they just dont work out for me.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

What the hell are you talking about £150+ for seeds. You can pick up a cannabis seed for under £5 and take cuttings from that. See why i'm not quite buying the whole story


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

well the seeds i was looking at was the great white shark fems x10, cheese wreck fems x10 and the super silvar haze fems...or the super lemons.. but i have never had luck with seeds..and if you buy just 1 or 2 you cant be sure there fems, i heard even the labelled fems seeds you cant be sure, thats why i was thinking in getting so many..??


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never done clones but I reckon if u can't start a fuckin seed u ain't goina have a lotta luck with clones!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> well the seeds i was looking at was the great white shark fems x10, cheese wreck fems x10 and the super silvar haze fems...or the super lemons.. but i have never had luck with seeds..and if you buy just 1 or 2 you cant be sure there fems, i heard even the labelled fems seeds you cant be sure, thats why i was thinking in getting so many..??


Have you never in your life head the phrase "beggars can't be choosers" i'll change my opinion from cop to child, jesus.

And you do know there is a huge market of feminized seeds. Sorry, but i can't buy any of your story.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say u can be pretty sure the fems are fems and u aint goina need 20 to get one plant goina I say go buy urself some fuckin seeds and dnt be miserable!


----------



## Vapourize (Jan 31, 2012)

im obviously pissing alot of people off, its prob best to just keep my mouth shut lol. sorry folks didnt mean to stir up a shit storm...think im outta my league here..sorry and see ya.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

Or you cpuld ust buy the £5 feminized seed and clone it out as suggested


----------



## Nocturn3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Plenty of decent femmed beans around that don't cost a packet. You could get a 5 pack for around the 20 or 30 quid mark, then clone the shit out of it. Even at that price, there's good strains to be had.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems to me he has no desire to take that piece of advice onboard (he's out of his depth yet won't take advice? ). CAll me a cold hearted cunt but i don't trust that guy as far as i can throw the roof of my flat, good riddance from here and every thread on the forum. Someone who actually wanted to grow would accept advice on how to do so, not try and make an excue for every good bit of advice given to him


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/

10 thc bomb seeds £19 and you get 5 free seeds as well...



Vapourize said:


> i know but there so bloody expensive, i just couldnt afford the £150+ the 20+ seeds... and im rubbish @ starting them off, they just dont work out for me.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

You're all nasty, cruel boys  Especially mantiszn (still laughing at his cuttings).


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

No, we're just old enough to have a shred of intelligence between us. Just a shred mind, but it's more than we need to see things fo what they are


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It seems to me he has no desire to take that piece of advice onboard (he's out of his depth yet won't take advice? ). CAll me a cold hearted cunt but i don't trust that guy as far as i can throw the roof of my flat, good riddance from here and every thread on the forum. Someone who actually wanted to grow would accept advice on how to do so, not try and make an excue for every good bit of advice given to him


OK then your a cold hearted cunt!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

It was a package deal. The socks would have cost me twice as much if i'd tried to buy separately.


----------



## baklawa (Jan 31, 2012)

Me cold. Incidentally what causes the sudden drop in body temperature a few minutes after smoking?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm the other way aorund. 2 minutes after i light up a joint i can sit in a freezer and feel comfortable


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 31, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Me cold. Incidentally what causes the sudden drop in body temperature a few minutes after smoking?


Drop in blood pressure most probably


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

Sneak peak of pukka land!

[h=2][/h] * *​


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2012)

How much for an adult day pass?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How much for an adult day pass?


Its free to all UKers good sir! lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2012)

licky boom boom down...



PUKKA BUD said:


> Sneak peak of pukka land!


----------



## Vapourize (Feb 1, 2012)

after all that i took your advice ttt, after ripping me to shreds and more..but it was well deserved on my behalf..so i got 3 x great whites fems and 2x uk cheese fems plus a free ufo#1 what ever that is and all from attitude....so i might start a grow journal if i may, aslong as i dont get terrorised by yous lot in the process
. hahaha...


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

A dont think they were tryin to tear u apart m8. As u well know it is illegal in the UK,some people have been growing for years without gettng caught so you must understand the caution and suspicion of most


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> licky boom boom down...


It's been 9 hours and nobody's managed to come up with a snappy comeback to this?! 

Me finally dry, not very happy about it. I mean obviously I have no problem being hyper-alert at 9 a.m. - I have an urgent to-do list consisting of stuck-together to-do lists that trails off my desk onto the floor - but the mere prospect of dealing with a certain issue today without the prospect of forgetting about it afterwards... Yikes. Damn all psychotic freaks who have nothing better to do with their evil genius than to pick on innocent hermits and their spawn.

Who do you guys hire to saw off horses' heads and stuff? Is there a directory or craigs list for this kind of thing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

morning spunk bubbles.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> after all that i took your advice ttt, after ripping me to shreds and more..but it was well deserved on my behalf..so i got 3 x great whites fems and 2x uk cheese fems plus a free ufo#1 what ever that is and all from attitude....so i might start a grow journal if i may, aslong as i dont get terrorised by yous lot in the process
> . hahaha...


Getting terrorized by us is half the point of hanging out here (the other half is absorbing expertise by osmosis)  There are a few UK-ers who terrorize with wit, pizazz, class and style - not me, mind you (I'm here for purely decorative purposes, the token brainless bimbo) - enjoy! You will wake up in the middle of the night laughing at some of their crueler posts. Or no wait sorry maybe that's just me  Welcome to the thread, congratulations on your upcoming grow, and don't for fuck's sake betray any weakness here or you will be torn to shreds by the pack


----------



## Vapourize (Feb 1, 2012)

yes i can fully appreciate that, no doubt......but i still gotted ripped lol,,


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

u will grow to love it n if not u in wrong thread haha
if u do a journal just post the link here n show us a few nice bud shots wen they getting close chop. the guys here will advise u but prob after a lil banter


----------



## Vapourize (Feb 1, 2012)

cheers mate and thanks for having me....and after last nite i know to keep all stupid Q's to myself lol.......


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mornin MDB how's tricks?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> some people have been growing for years without gettng caught so you must understand the caution and suspicion of most


... and they are all heroes. The Queen was telling me just the other day, she wishes she could give them all an OBE or something for their contributions to peace in the British Empire, working day and night to keep the UK stoned. 

Seriously though. Heroes.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

na sometimes the stupid questions need b asked but i must warn u thats my job. haha
whey up scotia hows u doing this morning?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> .....but i still gotted ripped lol,,


Not really, but you did inspire some strokes of genius *still laughing at mantiszn's cuttings*


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

mornin ukers quick updates

1 x exo confirmed female 
3 x bsb confirmed female 

and a exo plant that is defo a mutation and the stem is a leaf at the top im hoping for that to be a female it be interesting lol


----------



## Vapourize (Feb 1, 2012)

must admit baklawa, i wasnt expecting that..it made me chuckle too..


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

kev u got a pic off the freaky plant?
my bt broadband light keeps flashing at me. these feckers take micky end up being called out every couple months. gets to point i have tell them get here tomoz or im canceling service. always next day then. i still think if u cant fix it with a swift kick then its to dam tricky for a caveman.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

yea ill stick a pic on when missus gets back with my camera the stem is a fan leaf lol..seriously


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

sounds cool. look forward to it. is it the exo/br? or just exo?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

just exo mate theres only one its a 4-5 finger fan leaf at top and the stem runs all way down and there 2 side nodes thats it lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

so u put them in flower to sex them? u gunna keep them in flower now or go back veg to fill them out some?
how many u planning or hoping to run? guessing 30-50 per cent will b boys? if so u gunna clone any or just run with the girls u get?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

yea the female bsb and exo are gunna be cloned and hopefully brfzs my cotton wool grow experimnts are working i have 2 tiny leaves on it so far and it 5 days my critical clone is also still alive 2 days after cut in same posistion


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

it looks like a lillypad at the top lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

may end up being some superbreed haha. week or two n mass growth n early thc build up wood b nice
any1 here tried that alien weed i think its called. the plant n buds look weird/crap. any1 no if this was a mutant plant that got put into mass sales rather then killed off? here the smoke isnt great either off it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

Kev what ya saying its the exo cut? An its mutated mate?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

yea mate u gunna love the pic when i post it it funky as fuck mate lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> yea ill stick a pic on when missus gets back with my camera the stem is a fan leaf lol..seriously


Mate that happened.tae.me wae a fruity chronic got 1st set of nodes then 1 big.fan leaf on top????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> yea mate u gunna love the pic when i post it it funky as fuck mate lol


What the fuck have ya done to it mate???? lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine jst grew with 2 main colas n lots of little 1's got bout 80g


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

couple from this mornin will upload properly laters


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

mines just a stem pics will be on within 20 min


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> View attachment 2032386View attachment 2032387
> 
> couple from this mornin will upload properly laters


Lookin nice bruda!.....they propa pongin yet??


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> View attachment 2032386View attachment 2032387
> 
> couple from this mornin will upload properly laters


looks nice and dense mate nice work


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin nice bruda!.....they propa pongin yet??


They're fuckin stinkin m8 carb arrived yesterday wae a clip missin so will need tae grt 1 to stick the ductin onto the fan lol. Always feckin problems wen i try to do somethin quick


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

my clip was missing to so i cowboyed it with duc tap. sealed closed it does job for now no smell


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 1, 2012)

hows the uk then?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

homemade airpot and clone/seedling...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> View attachment 2032386View attachment 2032387
> 
> couple from this mornin will upload properly laters


is this the livers and blue cheese? was the bc also from the same source of the livers or a seed/clone of ya own?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is this the livers and blue cheese? was the bc also from the same source of the livers or a seed/clone of ya own?


Both kindly given matey n yeah 1st blue cheese 2nd livers


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> homemade airpot and clone/seedling...


Same as mine mate. U shoud still get 2 colas but hard to tell from the pic


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Both kindly given matey n yeah 1st blue cheese 2nd livers


was just asking cause ive smoked a fair bit of that blue cheese if its that cut, is some really potent stuff go to sleep weed not as flavoursome as the livers but not a fair comparison cause they very different in highs n flavour, how long u planning on letting them go for?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> was just asking cause ive smoked a fair bit of that blue cheese if its that cut, is some really potent stuff go to sleep weed not as flavoursome as the livers but not a fair comparison cause they very different in highs n flavour, how long u planning on letting them go for?


Probs 8-9 on bc n 10 livers


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta ask kev, what you mean by the exo turned out female. Exo is ONLY female, unless you're talking fake exo from GHS etc?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

the exo cross mate i mean lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah, thought when you said it wasn't exo/br you meant it was plain exo. What's it crossed with?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

its yours lol...


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/
> 
> 10 thc bomb seeds £19 and you get 5 free seeds as well...


we got sum thc bomb from that place mate the freebies at the time was sensi kush the thc wernt that clever neither tbh fast stealthy delivery but tbh the seeds aint of the best quality
lol TTT ur priceless lmao
clones due in 5 days if anyones bovved

* CAll me a cold hearted cunt but i don't trust that guy as far as i can throw the roof of my flat, good riddance from here and every thread on the forum

pmsl
*


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

TTT never misses a chance to stomp GHS, lol.



tip top toker said:


> Ah, thought when you said it wasn't exo/br you meant it was plain exo. What's it crossed with?





kevin murphy said:


> its yours lol...


Funny. 

Howzit UK growers!

Peace, DST


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah  so is that the dreamtime cross then?

And any chance to stomp on GHS  Or any other con artist for that matter. And i've seem good phenotypes from from GHS, 16 weeks for 2 different phenotypes of strawberry haze to finish as utter shite, left a sour taste in my mouth lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 1, 2012)

yea mate there doin good pal...


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

so wots ghs?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Green house seeds.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

isnt that a coffee shop in the dam also? gren house?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup, Ther've a bit of a controversial back story, but even without taking that into account, they are more advertisers than breeders.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

been one then the smoke was ok i think. memory serves me right and it doesnt always i swear they had a great silver haze there. but also some orange bud? which was like weak uk weed. looked part but didnt effect ya. never tried there seeds. seems b the thing there the coffee shops seem double up as seed sellers/breeders.
wot dna then make up daydream ttt? neva heard off it. u say exo crossed? crossed with wot other strain? or am i being nosey n misreading?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Dreamtime is unkown genetics really. It's a Mr Nice strain, but when i say strain, Dreamtime is labelled as a mix of strains. Couldn't afford anything better, jut fancied trying one of their strains. The fairy dropped me off a nug or two not too long ago, and i most certainly enjoyed it, although now a little annoyed that i accidentally chucked 100 of assorted crosses into the same bag as the DT crosses accidentally  Doh. It's exo crossed with a dreamtime male.

I think that the breeders, who in the process of breeding were growing copious amounts of cannabis, figured why simply sell the cannabis to coffee shops, we'll open our own coffee shops.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

y not indeed money to b made.
cool. any u lot tried ak48? i loved the 47 n at one point was one my favs but not tried this 48. anygood? wots the difference in the two?


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Talking of Breeders, lol. a new strain coming from Breeders Boutique coming soon: Sour Cherry, grapefruit and citrus dank.






Peace, DST


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Most people seem to give great reviews about AK48 (nirvana) personally i wasn't very impressed. It grew just great, great yields, but like with the church which was claimed to be fantastic, i found the high pretty mediocre, and this was before i got spoilt when i got given the exo clones.

You guys are rocking out great strain after great strain  There's that small voice in the abck of my mind telling me "sod Canada, get those Dog on the go"  First time i've made a big decision and stuck to it, great timing lol


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

all these strains with people yielding kilos per plant....nothing substitutes dank, and dank doesn't come in 2 litre Cider bottles for 99p does it, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Talking of Breeders, lol. a new strain coming from Breeders Boutique coming soon: Sour Cherry, grapefruit and citrus dank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i asked bout the cherry think they r waiting for more off them? or so the last i heard.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

was u a fan of the ak47 fella? or just try the 48?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Indeed, quantity over quality. I think most young folk enter into growing thinking about yield and not the high, it's only once you've smoked out a bunch of plants that you start to realise that maybe there's more to cannabis than simply a pound per plant


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

all depends if u grow for love of smoking or bash it out door n make as much as u can. im a smoker so gotta agree rather oz or two peng then kilo weak assed standard bud.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

Bah. Why does shit always rain onto my life the instant I run outta weed? Fucks sake, being bombarded by crap from all sides today. Been getting creepy anonymous emails since yesterday, weird ominous ones - somebody knows a shitload more about my current location and life than my own mother - and the worst of it is that there's no target, nothing visible or audible or in any way tangible that I can kick the crap out of. I hate invisible threats. As I'll be insomniac all night tonight I may as well set up a little "bird hide" in the garden and park myself there all night with the goggles and a rolling-pin.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Bah. Why does shit always rain onto my life the instant I run outta weed? Fucks sake, being bombarded by crap from all sides today. Been getting creepy anonymous emails since yesterday, weird ominous ones - somebody knows a shitload more about my current location and life than my own mother - and the worst of it is that there's no target, nothing visible or audible or in any way tangible that I can kick the crap out of. I hate invisible threats. As I'll be insomniac all night tonight I may as well set up a little "bird hide" in the garden and park myself there all night with the goggles and a rolling-pin.


if its hotmail clik rite in between senders name and the subject and select message location and inbox me the wjhole thing il give u a location of the sender maybe help u out if sum1 fucking with yuou



tip top toker said:


> Most people seem to give great reviews about AK48


according to the poeple on my estate no such thing as ak48 just ak47 wat a complete set of fucking idiots
me myself noever smoked it a as it never arrived


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> if its hotmail clik rite in between senders name and the subject and select message location and inbox me the wjhole thing il give u a location of the sender maybe help u out if sum1 fucking with yuou


Sent from Hotmail to my Gmail. I did the usual thing of viewing message source, but major email providers these days seem to scramble or hide locatable IPs - nothing sent from Gmail can be traced back to a geographical location, for example - and the sender is either in the same general area as me or they're at the Hotmail HQ in the States  My own stupid freakin fault, I've been getting sloppy recently, even invoiced a client with a UK address and number this week, only realized after I'd sent the invoice that I'd accidentally written my current address on the invoice (I have 2 alternative UK addresses for exactly this kind of situation - one of them a warehouse and the other a lady I basically dislike so I don't mind if her house gets raided by a pack of human dogs ).

What freaked me out is that they seem to know I never bothered getting curtains for one of the windows as it just overlooks the garden and the wilderness beyond. This kind of shit is fun when high, but a total head-screw when you've had a rubbish day and the sun is about to set and you're prone to insomnia and you've got nothing to smoke and you foresee an unnecessarily long vigil in the freezing cold


----------



## Vapourize (Feb 1, 2012)

i can be pretty sure that all emails can be traced 1 way or another, if it turns out im wrong the other best idea i have is to buy yourself a prezzie from gunstar.co.uk....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Stella is flowing. My working hours have changed dramatically and ent no way i'll be in bed early enough to be up at 4/5 wihotout a little push in the right direction


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> i can be pretty sure that all emails can be traced 1 way or another, if it turns out im wrong the other best idea i have is to buy yourself a prezzie from gunstar.co.uk....


I used to be pretty good at tracing emails but these days I'd probably need a subpoena or something =) yeah I've been itching for one of those prezzies myself, but I promised myself to only stock one illegal article in my house at any given time =) Probably have to make do with an air pistol or something  The trick is to prevent things from ever progressing to that stage though


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Build a moat and fill it with swimming knives


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Build a moat and fill it with swimming knives


Got a moat of sorts actually  If it werent so fast-flowing I would have filled it with a whole bunch of defensive measures, but most of them would end up in the Thames by nightfall unless tethered (and where's the point in that?!).

Still, I like the way your mind works dude  You're a sad loss to our basement....


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

id show the message old bill if u got kid in house and no grow going? mayb not threats but sounds like they admitted in mail they stalking ya. best b safe. i wood say if u a bloke wait in bushes outside n wen turns up bury a axe to their face. but thats just me. not saying chicks cant do that but mayb not if u wanna b around as kid grows older


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 1, 2012)

anyone used reptile brick coco?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> id show the message old bill if u got kid in house and no grow going? mayb not threats but sounds like they admitted in mail they stalking ya. best b safe. i wood say if u a bloke wait in bushes outside n wen turns up bury a axe to their face. but thats just me. not saying chicks cant do that but mayb not if u wanna b around as kid grows older


Axe! I knew there was something missing from my tool shed *manic axe murderer cackle*

Actually blokes are better at bush-lurking than chicks (because men have larger bladders? because they have thicker hairier skin so feel the cold less? nope! because they are very very good at sitting still and staring blankly at the same spot for hours - expert mono-taskers). But I have been feeling like a fully-exposed sitting target ever since the sun went down, so any "action" is preferable to that feeling.

No cops until the house has aired for at least a week  Also, preferably no cops ever, full stop. Telling the cops that I got a two-line email in a foreign language today that basically asked me how I expected to hide when I didn't even have any curtains?! How overstaffed would they need to be before they even listened to me?! At best they'd note my complaint so that it would pop up on screen when they get the emergency call at 4 a.m. from my neighbours to say that the weird hermit lady down the road has just slaughtered a bunch of foreigners with an axe - would that help me to get off on manslaughter?!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah thats my point once u have warned them u r intitled to defend yaself without to much off a worry off police hitting u with a gbh charge. my mrs had trouble with her ex n had do the whole police thing before i came to live here. i no her ex infact used b one my good mates. he was a twat to his kid too n turnrd up wen out nick pissed n kick door and shouting abuse outside. didnt expect me to answer the door n didnt expect to b carried off by flashy blues. didnt no he had a heart condition haha but bollocks u get wot u deserve if u bully women but again thats just my thoughts.
right i got a fairy to see. laters all


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i wood say if u a bloke wait in bushes outside n wen turns up bury a axe to their face. but thats just me. not saying chicks cant do that but mayb not if u wanna b around as kid grows older


FUCKING LOLZ MDB! hahaha love it.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> ...I got a two-line email in a foreign language today that basically asked me how I expected to hide when I didn't even have any curtains?!




Spam mail gets real.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Axe! I knew there was something missing from my tool shed *manic axe murderer cackle*
> 
> Actually blokes are better at bush-lurking than chicks (because men have larger bladders? because they have thicker hairier skin so feel the cold less? nope! because they are very very good at sitting still and staring blankly at the same spot for hours - expert mono-taskers). But I have been feeling like a fully-exposed sitting target ever since the sun went down, so any "action" is preferable to that feeling.
> 
> No cops until the house has aired for at least a week  Also, preferably no cops ever, full stop. Telling the cops that I got a two-line email in a foreign language today that basically asked me how I expected to hide when I didn't even have any curtains?! How overstaffed would they need to be before they even listened to me?! At best they'd note my complaint so that it would pop up on screen when they get the emergency call at 4 a.m. from my neighbours to say that the weird hermit lady down the road has just slaughtered a bunch of foreigners with an axe - would that help me to get off on manslaughter?!


u dont have curtains? its like you almost inviting stalkers to stalk with no curtains lol

mdb got it right just hide in the bush with a axe and ne1 that looks at ya house abit funny do em with the axe,


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> No cops until the house has aired for at least a week  Also, preferably no cops ever, full stop. Telling the cops that I got a two-line email in a foreign language today that basically asked me how I expected to hide when I didn't even have any curtains?! How overstaffed would they need to be before they even listened to me?! At best they'd note my complaint so that it would pop up on screen when they get the emergency call at 4 a.m. from my neighbours to say that the weird hermit lady down the road has just slaughtered a bunch of foreigners with an axe - would that help me to get off on manslaughter?!


Seriously WTF is going on here? You got an email in a foreign language (the language of the country you lived prior to here presumably?) saying 'how can you hide without any curtains?'
Who the fuck is after you? Lawrence Lewellen-Bowen??


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

Get a red laser pen & a cap gun lol.
point the pen out the window & pop off a couple of 'rounds' now & again


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

Lock all doors & windows & chill the fuck out in one of the rooms with curtains?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

Reply to the email saying 'bring the mother-fuckin ruckus - I've got a crew of nasty c*nts in hats & hoods ready to fight the fight for the non-curtain-brigade'.

WE DEMAND THE RIGHT TO HAVE BLINDS


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah fuck it, you've probably been killed & skinned by the mental c*nt who's been living n your garden for the last week. Was nice havin ya on the thread Baklawa, see ya on the other side


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Ah fuck it, you've probably been killed & skinned by the mental c*nt who's been living n your garden for the last week. Was nice havin ya on the thread Baklawa, see ya on the other side


taklin to urself again griff thats a sign of insanity u know!






back dont get to paranoid its one of them divvy emails how can u hide with no curtains sounds paki style to me u trued googling the sender and phrases from the email? get the ip from wer the email was sent and geoip the location then u gopogle that location for other tits n bits and u will start to gather wether its real or not prolly not dont worry about it OR its a pal fucking with u?


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/507974-i-have-found-way-legalize-2.html

^^^^^^^^lol course he has
grif mos prolly lmao


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u dont have curtains? its like you almost inviting stalkers to stalk with no curtains lol


 It's the middle of winter in the middle of nowhere. (a) I don't walk around the living room naked (another of Griffta's fantasies bites the dust), and (b) even if I was masochist enough to do so, a distant sheep of two on top of a distant hill would be the only witnesses to my metaphorical bollocks turning blue and dropping off from the cold.

I do like the ring of "axe". Axe... axe... even more soothing than my usual mantra of Ommm


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

I genuinely hate all this shit about "regulate and tax cannabis"

It's a plant, i'm not paying a penny of tax on it you useless bunch of inbred cunts.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I genuinely hate all this shit about "regulate and tax cannabis"
> 
> It's a plant, i'm not paying a penny of tax on it you useless bunch of inbred cunts.


pmsl thought ud be the first to bite on that one HAHAHA fukin found it on crapbook tbh i dont even know if found its the corrent term scraped up more like! bottom of the barrel


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> It's the middle of winter in the middle of nowhere. (a) I don't walk around the living room naked (another of Griffta's fantasies bites the dust), and (b) even if I was masochist enough to do so, a distant sheep of two on top of a distant hill would be the only witnesses to my metaphorical bollocks turning blue and dropping off from the cold.
> 
> I do like the ring of "axe". Axe... axe... even more soothing than my usual mantra of Ommm


fuck that then m8 being in the middle of nowwhere with no curtains and a stalker lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that then m8 being in the middle of nowwhere with no curtains and a stalker lol



mate? shes a chick?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I genuinely hate all this shit about "regulate and tax cannabis"
> 
> It's a plant, i'm not paying a penny of tax on it you useless bunch of inbred cunts.


u eaten today ya fucking anorexic? what happend ttt i member u use to post wicked recipes n food etc nowdays ya sound like a somalian 8-9stone at 6ft+ eating a packet of cashews for fucking dinner?!?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> mate? shes a chick?


i no shes a women ukrg, i aint trying to pull her tho thats why shes a m8?!?

what u doing here anyway? u finished with ya self banishing lol stopped with ya spaz attack? lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Lock all doors & windows & chill the fuck out in one of the rooms with curtains?


 The cap-gun and laser pen - genius 

Nah the whole point is I mis-timed stuff and now I'm suddenly smokeless, hence treble paranoia and zero chilling  I'd be pacing all night even if I hadn't got that email - I've had insomnia for a long time now, hence my firm (and admirable) dedication to nightly smoking. My freakin local dude seems to have developed an attitude, always claims to be "busy" when I get in touch with him, makes me run after him for days before finally producing the goods - whereas the first coupla times I scored off him he would turn up early and apologize for it


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u eaten today ya fucking anorexic? what happend ttt i member u use to post wicked recipes n food etc nowdays ya sound like a somalian 8-9stone at 6ft+ eating a packet of cashews for fucking dinner?!?


I had a bottle of lucozade for breakfat and half a fish cake for lunch and dinner. I still cook all of the same stuff, just don't eat anything, think it's largely to do with stress atm though, my week off at new years was due to having a breakdown, and work has just taken a big turn for the worse, they're no longer even paying me because they can' afford to, paying all the other members of staff, not me though. I'm self emplyed so i don't have to give a days notice if i figure fuck getting out of bed i'm not working any more (legaly i'm an employee so any time i fele i can land a 350-100K fine on them )


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no shes a women ukrg, i aint trying to pull her tho thats why she a m8!?!??!


Yeah what does mate have to do with gender? Who do you think girls hang out with if not their girl mates? (apart from me of course).

You don't fool me, newuser  I can see right through your flimsy mask of feigned indifference....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Yeah what does mate have to do with gender? Who do you think girls hang out with if not their girl mates? (apart from me of course).
> 
> You don't fool me, newuser  I can see right through your flimsy mask of feigned indifference....


20 stone ent that flimsly  heehee, couldn't resist that opportunity sambo haha, just jessin with ya


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

@baklawa, love if i were you i'd be improvising a cattle prod for down the side of ya bed just be on the safe side, power lead with a plug on the end, sweeping brush, some type of tape and a glass of water could be very useful wink wink


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Yeah what does mate have to do with gender? Who do you think girls hang out with if not their girl mates? (apart from me of course).
> 
> You don't fool me, newuser  I can see right through your flimsy mask of feigned indifference....


i got no match for your clever wit not when i carnt resort to low tones seeing as ya a women n all that lol doesnt matter that ya 36stone aint seen daylight for 3yrs now cause ya housebound due to the 20000cals a day still ya internet lies of stalkers and pretending u can grow when ya dont even grow keep ya sane at least lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @baklawa, love if i were you i'd be improvising a cattle prod for down the side of ya bed just be on the safe side, power lead with a plug on the end, sweeping brush, some type of tape and a glass of water could be very useful wink wink


Might be better to keep it away from the bed, don't want her mistaking it for something else now


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeh I thought he said he wasn't coming back and that this place was shit and dead?


newuserlol said:


> i no shes a women ukrg, i aint trying to pull her tho thats why shes a m8?!?
> 
> what u doing here anyway? u finished with ya self banishing lol stopped with ya spaz attack? lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Might be better to keep it away from the bed, don't want her mistaking it for something else now


lmao i just chocked n snorted a bit of coffee outta my nose then mate, didn't expect that.........though i should have mate


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Might be better to keep it away from the bed, don't want her mistaking it for something else now


Nah, Cheddar let me down badly there


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Nah, Cheddar let me down badly there


dont worry chedz has that affect on people................ ask pukka lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm just thinking about her safety, after wathchint the Mythbusters Holy Arc electric fence parank, i can only imagine what a cattle prod might be like 

[video=youtube;fIQU2K6KlsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQU2K6KlsA[/video]


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

took a small hit of a broken lead on a 6" angle grinder running on 240 and it definitely made me jump, i couldn't imagine how bad a long shock would be or having something like that stuck on you for more than the briefest of moments


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

''took a small hit of a broken lead on a 6" angle grinder running on 240''

for a moment i was finking whats that crazy fuck doing for a buzz now then lolol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''took a small hit of a broken lead on a 6" angle grinder running on 240''
> 
> for a moment i was finking whats that crazy fuck doing for a buzz now then lolol


lmao things ain't that bad just yet mate, although the talckem powder is starting to look awful appealing


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-16845841

now thats some footy violence lol no crushing just violence lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I had a bottle of lucozade for breakfat and half a fish cake for lunch and dinner. I still cook all of the same stuff, just don't eat anything, think it's largely to do with stress atm though, _*my week off at new years was due to having a breakdown*_, and work has just taken a big turn for the worse..


Shit mate, you oright?
<guess who's seen the ad on tele about 'talking about it'>
Na seriously, hope your feeling better like


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm self emplyed, it' all good, once it get's bad enough i cna just not beother going into work again, i do not have to give any notice  Boss screws you over, well the counter is that it gives me the ability to screw them over. That and i can perk my spirits by landing a £50K fine on their laps the cunts.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

Your a chef aren't ya? you can always get other work in that business? 
I admire the motivation of peeps who can get out of bed & do days work without getting paid.

Baklawa your alive!! put some clothes on FFS and stop dancing in front of the window lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Cook is more aprpriate. I do fuck all that any resterant would take me on for, nor would i want a job in a resterautn kitchen, that' just a silly stressful life. I don't have any qualifications, i don't know the first thing about food safety and hygene etc


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

To all my fellow uk growers .... BLAH !


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Evening Uk'rs hope all is well with everyone  Some pics of my BC & Livers approx 5 wks

View attachment 2033175View attachment 2033176View attachment 2033177View attachment 2033178


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

nice them scotia, like that last pic. lookin weighty


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Griffta said:


> nice them scotia, like that last pic. lookin weighty


Cheers mate, they're gettin there. Puttin some extra beef on every day, gettin real thirsty now wish a had them in bigger pots, twice a day's gettin quite annoyin now


----------



## baklawa (Feb 1, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Your a chef aren't ya? you can always get other work in that business?
> I admire the motivation of peeps who can get out of bed & do days work without getting paid.
> 
> Baklawa your alive!! put some clothes on FFS and stop dancing in front of the window lol


  Tell ya what, seeing as I probably won't see any of your avatars ever again... Just dusted off me old webcam, just for you, Griffta-who-still-believes-in-fantasies... Go check out my profile to see what the boys in the bushes can see at this very moment


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

haha cheers for the heads up sambo, I dont know & I dont wanna know what lurks behind the dragonfly lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

so i talk n get ignored .. tossers ...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> so i talk n get ignored .. tossers ...


what u say BLAH!!! who are you anyway???


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

me ? im nobody ... just passing through n thought id say BLAH !!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

And W Dragon ... stop spreading the love my way ... its a nightmare to get out my clothes ya dirty fecker


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry mate don't mean to put ya in a sticky situation lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

anyway aint you 2 poofs got a round of golf to be on with  .... im all seeing and all knowing me


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> anyway aint you 2 poofs got a round of golf to be on with  .... im all seeing and all knowing me


drags aint ready for my skills yet............... even resorting to fake illness to get out of a round lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

easy all. how do rob. dragon how did the borg situation go? false alarm im hoping?
grifta wheres the bud porn fella? haha bin back read this thread n no pic todaay?? u tease u


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

lolol the all seeing robbie knows the truth my skills are just to great for mere mortals


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

hey mdb i'm still keeping an eye on them at the mo mate i can't find fuck all on the 1's in flower but found another line so i think it's confirmed and my little 1's in veg have spots on them from where i've been foliar feeding them and neglecting them whilst feeling rough, still haaven't spraqyed them either i can't find my spray bottle, seems to have vanished even though i been using it to foliar feed them?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

anyway im out of here , dont want to out stay my welcome in the uk growers thread lol ... your all welcome to come rip my thread apart though  even mr sambo


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

illnes? u had the man flu too? bin about i was throwing up n all sorts other night n morning. 
u got long for the flowering ladies too finish?
u tryed that neem oil is it?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

i don't know mate i don't think so just been rough as fuck, they got a couple of weeks left not sure exactly they been having it rough since they been in the new room, all sorts been going wrong had freezing temps and a light leak for the first few weeks so i'm amazed they're still going was gonna chuck them and cut my losses but was talked out of it. not gonna spray with the conditions as they are i'll just wipe the leaves down if i can find anything, i'll use plant vitality because i have it to hand and have never tried neem oil mate but will be picking some up at some point


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

u outdoor grower? shed style/barn set up like? not get a heater out there? na never bin it something better then nothing
good luck with it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u outdoor grower? shed style/barn set up like? not get a heater out there? na never bin it something better then nothing
> good luck with it


in a shed is not a out door grow is it


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> grifta wheres the bud porn fella? haha bin back read this thread n no pic todaay?? u tease u


Dunno about porn after pukkas latest pics, more like a cheeky wink off a fit, chavvy girl on the bus lol.
Sorry the pics are so shit, was on my phone plus was trying to get in before lights came on so the pics werent completely bleached out with the pink LED light. These are 7 weeks on friday.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> in a shed is not a out door grow is it


What you got your shed in your living room?????


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u outdoor grower? shed style/barn set up like? not get a heater out there? na never bin it something better then nothing
> good luck with it


in an attic now mate n thought it would be a bit warmer up there i got a heater up there now n sorted the light leak but never realised how bad it was up there during lights out as i never went up there during there dark period, it'll be sorted for the next run just gonna take a few hours work. looks like it'll be a really bad run though but like ya said it'll be better than nothing


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Dunno about porn after pukkas latest pics, more like a cheeky wink off a fit, chavvy girl on the bus lol.
> Sorry the pics are so shit, was on my phone plus was trying to get in before lights came on so the pics werent completely bleached out with the pink LED light. These are 7 weeks on friday.
> View attachment 2033342View attachment 2033343View attachment 2033344View attachment 2033345


There looking spot on for 7 weeks Griffta mate, they LED's dnt seem to perform half bad.. You always grew with them??


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> in an attic now mate n thought it would be a bit warmer up there i got a heater up there now n sorted the light leak but never realised how bad it was up there during lights out as i never went up there during there dark period, it'll be sorted for the next run just gonna take a few hours work. looks like it'll be a really bad run though but like ya said it'll be better than nothing


not be long befor the cops are at your door with the heat


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> There looking spot on for 7 weeks Griffta mate, they LED's dnt seem to perform half bad.. You always grew with them??


Yeah, but this is only my 2nd grow mate. Had a really badly timed 2 weeks in greece last september that really fucked with my growing schedule! From now on all holidays are planned around crop times lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> not be long befor the cops are at your door with the heat


if that was the case nobody wood grow wood they? y do th police in your area do door to door with a heat gun or cam? dont believe everything u read matey


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> in a shed is not a out door grow is it


be more or less same temp in a shed id off thought as was outside. my garage is freezing at night n that got doors windows wall cavitys etc. wood struggle grow there with out a thermo heater


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

looks nice grif one them shots looks superfrosty. u ya worst critic they r doing really good


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> if that was the case nobody wood grow wood they? y do th police in your area do door to door with a heat gun or cam? dont believe everything u read matey



lol no its not that but now the cops have no money,every time the helicopter is out thay have the thermal imaging on from start to finish...i no this for fact


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> be more or less same temp in a shed id off thought as was outside. my garage is freezing at night n that got doors windows wall cavitys etc. wood struggle grow there with out a thermo heater


lol its still not an out door grow as if its pissing down out side your plants dont get wet,all you have is a cold grow room simples


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you ever watched road wars m8 or somethin with sy99. Do you see any of the roof tops glowing cos of a coupla 600's. Get a fuckin grip. you would need to be runnin 2000-3000w before they'd catch a sniff. Thats what insulation is for stops heat escaping


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol its still not an out door grow as if its pissing down out side your plants dont get wet,all you have is a cold grow room simples


Again you dnt keep your shed in your fuckin living room/indoors do you????????????????????????????????????????????????? seeemples


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol no its not that but now the cops have no money,every time the helicopter is out thay have the thermal imaging on from start to finish...i no this for fact


Haha if thats the case id of been fucked time ago lmfbo were u get this info cuz were ever it is the source is fuckin far fron the truth


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> looks nice grif one them shots looks superfrosty. u ya worst critic they r doing really good


cheers bro, cant wait to have a choice of weed! seriously thats a luxury. I'm gonna do 4 different strains next, when I was doing all the reading up on this shit they said doing a few different types at once was a challenge. But fuck it - variety is the spice of life!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

aint we a no it all haha. was just trying help u out dude as u was speaking to a well respected chap here. most time peeps least say hi or friendly chat n not try tell peeps they getting raided. think u playing things wrong fella that all...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Again you dnt keep your shed in your fuckin living room/indoors do you????????????????????????????????????????????????? seeemples


an out door grow is out doors in the elements not out doors in my shed


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> aint we a no it all haha. was just trying help u out dude as u was speaking to a well respected chap here. most time peeps least say hi or friendly chat n not try tell peeps they getting raided. think u playing things wrong fella that all...


i too am helping out...got to cover your ass and im no fella


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

You are putting up with the elements in a shed though bar rain as long as the felts good lol.. Anyways we'll agree to differ


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha if thats the case id of been fucked time ago lmfbo were u get this info cuz were ever it is the source is fuckin far fron the truth


hello cheese, my x is a cop fact


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello cheese, my x is a cop fact


Good for your ex, had the time to fill you in on all procedures n policies then. My cousin's in the counter-terrorist unit in london does that mean I can hunt taliban????


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> You are putting up with the elements in a shed though bar rain as long as the felts good lol.. Anyways we'll agree to differ


no your not its just cold thats it...its not like that growing out side...you have to put up with it pissing down to fucking windy and no sun


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Good for your ex, had the time to fill you in on all procedures n policies then. My cousin's in the counter-terrorist unit in london does that mean I can hunt taliban????


no my x is a wanker


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

i bet u cud scotia if they nicked ya stash.
y u go out with the filth???? that defo not wot u wanna state on this type forum. mayb time get a newuser account eh???? hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello cheese, my x is a cop fact


Cop or not they aint runnin shit over my op if they were id have been fucked like i said and believe me im runn 3000watts everyday do you know wot its like to suck that heat out ? ! Trust me now its no joke trying to keep things in tap and i ve had my op like this for the last 3 4 years and not a sole has been yet is it luck haha ? !!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i bet u cud scotia if they nicked ya stash.
> y u go out with the filth???? that defo not wot u wanna state on this type forum. mayb time get a newuser account eh???? hahaha


he was no filth wen i was with him and ones i new what he wanted to do....ggggrrrr well thats why he is the x


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cop or not they aint runnin shit over my op if they were id have been fucked like i said and believe me im runn 3000watts everyday do you know wot its like to suck that heat out ? ! Trust me now its no joke trying to keep things in tap and i ve had my op like this for the last 3 4 years and not a sole has been yet is it luck haha ? !!



i to grow in the loft with 8 600w hps but i spent 3k on insulating it..all the heat gets blown to the celler and that keeps the living room warm ..... you might just be lucky or in a posh place where the cops are not going


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

X or not the only reason you d b fucked over is if u was brazen as fuck and every1 knew or there was a snitch very close to u that was informing them ow and being very well known in your activities as in been a small time drug dealer that was knew to the police why would they bother to raid a shed when it could be anythin heatin up the space eg heaters tools generators reptile houses ect ect ect there are fuckin millions of things for there to b a image of thermal sources wot they gonna start investigatin every house goin ? Na i did nt think so the helichopper is fuck all to worry about fact!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i to grow in the loft with 8 600w hps but i spent 3k on insulating it..all the heat gets blown to the celler and that keeps the living room warm ..... you might just be lucky or in a posh place where the cops are not going


Im sorry that u wasted 3k as im sure id have found betta things to spend my well earned money !! Fuck roll on barbados cant wait to get back and get a fucker on hehe maybe av sum surprise visitors lmfbo


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

newbie u got pics?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> X or not the only reason you d b fucked over is if u was brazen as fuck and every1 knew or there was a snitch very close to u that was informing them ow and being very well known in your activities as in been a small time drug dealer that was knew to the police why would they bother to raid a shed when it could be anythin heatin up the space eg heaters tools generators reptile houses ect ect ect there are fuckin millions of things for there to b a image of thermal sources wot they gonna start investigatin every house goin ? Na i did nt think so the helichopper is fuck all to worry about fact!!



it was not about a shed cheese bell its about the heat in a loft,its just better to cover your ass


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> newbie u got pics?


U get ma email m8?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> newbie u got pics?


of what ? mad dog


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> it was not about a shed cheese bell its about the heat in a loft,its just better to cover your ass


And id have said in a shed was worse would nt u ? Fuck me there are sum right newbs about this place sorry but its bed time soon haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im sorry that u wasted 3k as im sure id have found betta things to spend my well earned money !! Fuck roll on barbados cant wait to get back and get a fucker on hehe maybe av sum surprise visitors lmfbo


lol ive not wasted fuck all ive coverd my ass ....... cheese bell tut tut


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And id have said in a shed was worse would nt u ? Fuck me there are sum right newbs about this place sorry but its bed time soon haha


yes defo and id cover my ass on that to


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> of what ? mad dog


What do u really think he'd b askin 4 a pic of,ur tits?? Ur grow,ur buds etc


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

alright guys just popped back in is this coz of my attic grow??? if so i have no worries it's been insulated (200ml) had a layer of damp proof coursing added over that and then added a double layer of thermal blanket. everything has been hung so there will be no heat transference to the joists and i have an 8" extractor drawing the air from the room via my filter and air cooled hood down into the house. the old bill would have the same probs looking at my roof as they would looking at someone's walls of their house, they would have to be able to see through 5 layers and my room is passive and isn't as warm as the rest of my house. they would have a hell of a time getting a warrant from looking at my roof.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> What do u really think he'd b askin 4 a pic of,ur tits?? Ur grow,ur buds etc


lol yes lots of pics of my tits lots of pics of my grows and lots of pics of mu sticky green buds


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol yes lots of pics of my tits lots of pics of my grows and lots of pics of mu sticky green buds


Well get them uploaded then


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> alright guys just popped back in is this coz of my attic grow??? if so i have no worries it's been insulated (200ml) had a layer of damp proof coursing added over that and then added a double layer of thermal blanket. everything has been hung so there will be no heat transference to the joists and i have an 8" extractor drawing the air from the room via my filter and air cooled hood down into the house. the old bill would have the same probs looking at my roof as they would looking at someone's walls of their house, they would have to be able to see through 5 layers and my room is passive and isn't as warm as the rest of my house. they would have a hell of a time getting a warrant from looking at my roof.


ass coverd well done you....but cheese bell thinks there is no need and money better spent on going on his hols


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha im off to count my spendin money i ve gathered from not coverin my arse lol come on your paronia is killin me lmfao im sorry but do u understand that if your usin 8x600s in a loft your gonna b glowin under the flir anyway regardless of wot u spent on insulation hence why the wasted money lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

i always rather see good bud then tits. got a mrs for that and she a cracker. bud porn please lets see wot ya got?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well get them uploaded then


i do what i wanna do not what im told so ram that in your sliff and smoke it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha im off to count my spendin money i ve gathered from not coverin my arse lol come on your paronia is killin me lmfao im sorry but do u understand that if your usin 8x600s in a loft your gonna b glowin under the flir anyway regardless of wot u spent on insulation hence why the wasted money lol


you dont no what your chatting about cheese bell chow get to bed


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i always rather see good bud then tits. got a mrs for that and she a cracker. bud porn please lets see wot ya got?


make your own then


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well stop.jurmpin on a thread where people hve been growin for years tellon them they're goin 2 get caught!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ass coverd well done you....but cheese bell thinks there is no need and money better spent on going on his hols


Lassy ive been around grow rooms long enough to know that choppers are fuck all to worry about believe me !! And stoo huggin those pics and get them uo im sure we could all do with seein the pron unless that is u think your gonna get nabbed for that lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

oh i see u just here for the wind up. okey dokey. time off month?? or truncheon rammed up ya arse?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well stop.jurmpin on a thread where people hve been growin for years tellon them they're goin 2 get caught!!!!


first rule of growing cover your ass...it dont sound like that what thay have been doing to me.......simples


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lassy ive been around grow rooms long enough to know that choppers are fuck all to worry about believe me !! And stoo huggin those pics and get them uo im sure we could all do with seein the pron unless that is u think your gonna get nabbed for that lol


you not in bed yet cheese bell end ?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

i didn't insulate to stop the flir cams so much as once it gets hot up there the heat signature will obviously change depending on a few things, my main concern was to insulate against the cold outside and the heat in the summer. and i do believe chedz is right 3grand is a bit overkill unless you have a large attic and you paid someone to do the work for you?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh i see u just here for the wind up. okey dokey. time off month?? or truncheon rammed up ya arse?



did i ask you to get ya little cock pics out no i never and no im not here for the wind up....... hey what you do with your truncheon is up to you...lol ok ok get youe pics out


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

I think unlucky is a big ass FAIL !! 
Im sorry but i aint this forward but your just another wannabe big game playa but from the start it was a fail lol 
you ll learn if u stick around long enough but untill then i dont see u usin 1x600 neva mind 8 lmfbo


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i didn't insulate to stop the flir cams so much as once it gets hot up there the heat signature will obviously change depending on a few things, my main concern was to insulate against the cold outside and the heat in the summer. and i do believe chedz is right 3grand is a bit overkill unless you have a large attic and you paid someone to do the work for you?


no 3k was a good price and me and my man did the work yes its a big house and as 3lofts but can get from one to the others


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

fucking hell by the time i've wrote 2 replys after coming back on you've managed to piss off just about every1 currently on here, if you don't like what ya reading why not move on, as mentioned for alot of us on here it's not our first rodeo, being told this and that simples isn't gonna get you nowhere. if we wanted propaganda we'd watch bbc1


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I think unlucky is a big ass FAIL !!
> Im sorry but i aint this forward but your just another wannabe big game playa but from the start it was a fail lol
> you ll learn if u stick around long enough but untill then i dont see u usin 1x600 neva mind 8 lmfbo


 i dont give a shit what you think after the shit you have just told me about going on your hols with the money....rrrrrrrrrrrrr whats not up cheese bell


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell by the time i've wrote 2 replys after coming back on you've managed to piss off just about every1 currently on here, if you don't like what ya reading why not move on, as mentioned for alot of us on here it's not our first rodeo, being told this and that simples isn't gonna get you nowhere. if we wanted propaganda we'd watch bbc1


 well then man up boys its as simple as that


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you not in bed yet cheese bell end ?


Lass u could nt smoke this dick girl neva mind my cheese haha 
im countin and keep gettin it wrong because of laughin at your post but hey it does nt matter as it covers my bed so i guess its enough !!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lass u could nt smoke this dick girl neva mind my cheese haha
> im countin and keep gettin it wrong because of laughin at your post but hey it does nt matter as it covers my bed so i guess its enough !!


good for you cheese bell


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

damn bath of weed!LOL nice avvy unlucky 



cheddar1985 said:


> I think unlucky is a big ass FAIL !!
> Im sorry but i aint this forward but your just another wannabe big game playa but from the start it was a fail lol
> you ll learn if u stick around long enough but untill then i dont see u usin 1x600 neva mind 8 lmfbo



pmpl. straight to the point chedz lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i dont give a shit what you think after the shit you have just told me about going on your hols with the money....rrrrrrrrrrrrr whats not up cheese bell


Haha terrored lol fuck me BIG IN DA GAME is at it again


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

hahaha u make me laugh. r u 12 n on ya mums pc? run along school tomorrow.
u ex is a cop if anybody getting busted its u.
i ent that interested in u or ya pics was being friendly n trying welcome u here, but u wanted b charlie big spuds so enjoy ya friendly welcome from the rest off the chaps n lasses here.
good luck


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> damn bath of weed!LOL nice avvy unlucky


yes and it was off one seedling only two weeks old had a chance of getting more off it but ran out of moth balls


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hahaha u make me laugh. r u 12 n on ya mums pc? run along school tomorrow.
> u ex is a cop if anybody getting busted its u.
> i ent that interested in u or ya pics was being friendly n trying welcome u here, but u wanted b charlie big spuds so enjoy ya friendly welcome from the rest off the chaps n lasses here.
> good luck


scroll bak a few pages is needed me thinks


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hahaha u make me laugh. r u 12 n on ya mums pc? run along school tomorrow.
> u ex is a cop if anybody getting busted its u.
> i ent that interested in u or ya pics was being friendly n trying welcome u here, but u wanted b charlie big spuds so enjoy ya friendly welcome from the rest off the chaps n lasses here.
> good luck


lol love you to mad dog  wink wink


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hahaha u make me laugh. r u 12 n on ya mums pc? run along school tomorrow.
> u ex is a cop if anybody getting busted its u.
> i ent that interested in u or ya pics was being friendly n trying welcome u here, but u wanted b charlie big spuds so enjoy ya friendly welcome from the rest off the chaps n lasses here.
> good luck


It sounds like she need capital Punishment and yes its the capital P haha she uses 8x600 to tan more like haha


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

1 seedling for a bath full of weed you just jacked that pic off the net and chatting shit all over the place. whats ur game??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ukrg you not replied to pm ya cunty cripple haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

Shadow u not know how to grow weed like that haha dam were u been its all over the gaff lmfbo


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

wot that ukrg??? ya foot still on ankle?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> 1 seedling for a bath full of weed you just jacked that pic off the net and chatting shit all over the place. whats ur game??


whats it got to do with you shado wanker ????????????


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

i can grow it green but to get that from 1 indoor girl ?????? i smell super bull lololololololololololol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

lol big mouth no game typical women


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It sounds like she need capital Punishment and yes its the capital P haha she uses 8x600 to tan more like haha


yes i do get a tan if im in there for to long...wanna see my tan lines or will you only be asking with pm like last time cheese bell end


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It sounds like she need capital Punishment and yes its the capital P haha she uses 8x600 to tan more like haha




got no pms mate havent had opne of you in ages ive sent u one or 2 but no reply? fuk knows
but if ur on about that thing before my midweek madness other week thgen nothing mate nicksies mate 3 parcels and 1 letter not arrived cant be a coincidence?
dunno wats up with PM was doing it with robbie the otherday too?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes i do get a tan if im in there for to long...wanna see my tan lines or will you only be asking with pm like last time cheese bell end


u chattig shit or wat? 3k on loft insulation?
i happen to know the best is kingspan and i qwite recently sold a lofts worth robbed from b and q and the rrp was NOWARE nr that money just tell the truth u grow with a desklamp buying hempseed form the fish tackle shop cummon now lad

aand shadow darker ummm y is ur hotm,ail on my msn?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

4800watts in england in a house undetected now thats big the elecric company will be asking questions and may just pass that onto your ex be carefull lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

defo uk thread ent it. haha none stop verbal sparing. whos in next haha. defo next newbie here i ent gunna b all nice n welcoming. strangers fuck off.
unlucky ya name n u advising peeps b careful or telling they gun get busted? seem lil ironic dont it?????


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> 4800watts in england in a house undetected now thats big the elecric company will be asking questions and may just pass that onto your ex be carefull lolol


well my pal works for b/g and he says they ONLY ask questions wen large amounts are going to a certain grid but not being covered by key top-ups and estimates if its way out they look inot the source of the drain
so unless hes not paying hed be unlcukcy to get sussed on that my pc runs at 1000 watts then my 850 lamps and washer ect 4800 aint that much

anyway meds time unless sum1 wants to dance cummon lets av it!!!LOL


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> u chattig shit or wat? 3k on loft insulation?
> i happen to know the best is kingspan and i qwite recently sold a lofts worth robbed from b and q and the rrp was NOWARE nr that money just tell the truth u grow with a desklamp buying hempseed form the fish tackle shop cummon now lad
> 
> aand shadow darker ummm y is ur hotm,ail on my msn?


yawning yawning yawning time to sniff a line


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yawning yawning yawning time to sniff a line



druggie 

pot n kettle lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

off the cops knob no doubt? then rub it in ya eyes n headbutt through a wall u the bollocks, wen i grow up i wanna b just like u


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

it isnt alot on its own but aswell as running everything else in a house that supposed size 3 attics questions would be asked upto esstimated 7kw p/h its alot for anyone to use..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes i do get a tan if im in there for to long...wanna see my tan lines or will you only be asking with pm like last time cheese bell end


Haha u seem to think im after u lol dam your 1 silly girl i know the crack wen i see 1 and i sure has hell dont need pushin towards it lmfbo you see to get respected here u need to stick around and take the flak which im sure u wont has you ve no proof of growin so fuck off and play silly fucker all u like but makin peeps paro is nt gonna happen as your a joke and yes u deserve a big FAIL for that hahahahaha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> defo uk thread ent it. haha none stop verbal sparing. whos in next haha. defo next newbie here i ent gunna b all nice n welcoming. strangers fuck off.
> unlucky ya name n u advising peeps b careful or telling they gun get busted? seem lil ironic dont it?????


sniff sniff thats better, now its time to roll a full on chubby ..is that ironic or ionic..yawning


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

my hotmail on ur msn??? wtf unless we met in another place????


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> it isnt alot on its own but aswell as running everything else in a house that supposed size 3 attics questions would be asked upto esstimated 7kw p/h its alot for anyone to use..


supppose BUT it wouldnt be on 24/7 
anyway fuk it hes talking shit and aint growing nowt prolly grabbing all our porn now posting on garassity as his own


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha u seem to think im after u lol dam your 1 silly girl i know the crack wen i see 1 and i sure has hell dont need pushin towards it lmfbo you see to get respected here u need to stick around and take the flak which im sure u wont has you ve no proof of growin so fuck off and play silly fucker all u like but makin peeps paro is nt gonna happen as your a joke and yes u deserve a big FAIL for that hahahahaha


lol yawning jog on baby cheese bell end


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> my hotmail on ur msn??? wtf unless we met in another place????


ur the shadow_darker hml ect ect?
notuced few days ago thinging who the fuk is that


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol yawning jog on baby cheese bell end


look show us images next tio todays paper and we will believe you?

JOG ON? lmao jail chat on the uk thread??? well i very dare you


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

possibly dont know pal no matters


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> supppose BUT it wouldnt be on 24/7
> anyway fuk it hes talking shit and aint growing nowt prolly grabbing all our porn now posting on garassity as his own


he is a she and i dont pay for the lecky as ive told you all in the past....yawning getting sleepy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yawning yawning yawning time to sniff a line


The only thing your sniffin is ya duty muff seems to av got you were you are today lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he is a she and i dont pay for the lecky as ive told you all in the past....yawning getting sleepy


u dont pay for lekki? 
types like u that bring it ontop for all of us me myslef? i pay
or u live at your moms and she pays everything


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> look show us images next tio todays paper and we will believe you?
> 
> JOG ON? lmao jail chat on the uk thread??? well i very dare you


ok i will when i have the time but im not doing it so you believe me, i will do it as im nice like that  still yawning right at ya


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 1, 2012)

free leccy got to get me some of that start building a water wheel tomoz anyone got any blueprints lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> The only thing your sniffin is ya duty muff seems to av got you were you are today lol


its better than a cheese ball


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> free leccy got to get me some of that start building a water wheel tomoz anyone got any blueprints lol


innit mate


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> u dont pay for lekki?
> types like u that bring it ontop for all of us me myslef? i pay
> or u live at your moms and she pays everything


lol shut up, or ye i dont pay so thay pop round to your house and bust you and bust you for me by passing...yawning get a life


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol shut up, or ye i dont pay so thay pop round to your house and bust you and bust you for me by passing...yawning get a life



lol no mate we get done for percy or w/eva you get done for eletricity fraud theft loose your council house for suking with the electric and the police walk out with everthing OF Value wen u cant proof you paid for it NOT out of your electric money lmao have fun flaming 

CHEDZ PM


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> free leccy got to get me some of that start building a water wheel tomoz anyone got any blueprints lol


can i have the blueprints too


----------



## unlucky (Feb 1, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol no mate we get done for percy or w/eva you get done for eletricity fraud theft loose your council house for suking with the electric and the police walk out with everthing OF Value wen u cant proof you paid for it NOT out of your electric money lmao have fun flaming
> 
> CHEDZ PM


3years on and the flame is hot yawning yawning yawning


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 3years on and the flame is hot yawning yawning yawning


and that means wtf?
u a asian?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2012)

hang on, your lecturing on police avoidance whilst re-routing your lecky?
fair enough. welcome to the thread


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

u tired? is a school night u should get some sleep. u no u will only b a grumpy pants in morning, sweet dreams dont let the copper bite


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

shizzz? to much snoop dog i think.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

Griffta said:


> hang on, your lecturing on police avoidance whilst re-routing your lecky?
> fair enough. welcome to the thread


lmao grif ya loon


----------



## UKHG (Feb 1, 2012)

im currantly watching jack the reaper and i think i just spotted u unlucky 

damn that was a fast screen shot

goddnight


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 1, 2012)

is that the thread dead for the night. newbie look wot u did.


----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2012)

rise n shine uk look out your window and tell me what is like


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunny with snow capped mountains


----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Sunny with snow capped mountains


 sun? whats that lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

bright and sunny but fucking freezing hot todie for breakfast me thinks


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

that was funny reading, unlucky seems like a nice girl lol really nos her stuff.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Sunny with snow capped mountains


wooaaaa one minute grif? u changed ur id?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you took your time :-/


Probably hung over lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

would hazard a guess at a old member/ current member with a second account on the windup n bored, still gave me something to read this morning so carnt complain.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> wooaaaa one minute grif? u changed ur id?


That's because i'm not Grif you been taking the wrong pills again?


----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes sunny but cold


 wheres all this sun comin from and how come i dont get any --------> ( because your 2 miles under a big city in the uk, in a top secret testing facility trying to create radioactive super bud men ) <------- now back to work!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That's because i'm not Grif you been taking the wrong pills again?


same avvy mate
nope been keeping them pills regimented went of me nuts a bit bak

and yeh sambo most definately a EX/CURRANT member fucking around


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> same avvy mate
> nope been keeping them pills regimented went of me nuts a bit bak
> 
> and yeh sambo most definately a EX/CURRANT member fucking around


Different avi i got Howard Grif got Rhys playing Howard lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky o yeah i member and i member who it was too.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye but not his head just the belly


That would be quite a big hangover then lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what....you still hight from sniffing your ass


still running ya good clones lol fuck off back to the hills rolla................................


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> il get the flab out when u get the pics of 8x600watts or whatever bullshit was being spoke last night, ladies i give you rollajoint an old member from wales, maybe u and 3eyes could make some little valley people together lol


I've made 4 not sure if i could cope with any more lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure but i think the wife has plans for number 5, no fucking wonder i'm bald lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2012)

is away wiht the mixer...............peace out peeps ( handbags away sambo + unlucky lol )


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

how do uk. we playing nice today? haha
2nd day no smoking for me so bin gym all morning am fecked.
massive fry up on the go now so i dont feel to healthy.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do uk. we playing nice today? haha
> 2nd day no smoking for me so bin gym all morning am fecked.
> massive fry up on the go now so i dont feel to healthy.


so what was the point of the gym then ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its not bull shit at all and the 8x600wat light are in one room only but have the same in 3rooms and im not in or from wales ya fat fucker........


so there 24 600s then oh right my mistake lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

when the bullshits so blantantly bullshit its just not fun, wasnt you the same person who was begging for clones not too long ago? now ya got a factory lol ok u win.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> so there 24 600s then oh right my mistake lol


you got there in the end but there are more lights 2x250wats and 2x400wats in my clone rooms


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

cos me not smoking is like poking a lion up the arse with a red hot poker. im a moody wanker without. n its good to burn off all anger n frustrations before mrs n kids come home.
i could buy some but am fussy and im trying only smoke wot i grow and im 3 wks away. it cool tho cos 5 weeks am in the dam and i want my tolerance down abit for then.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Funny stuff peeps, very entertaining, keep it up please!

peace from sunny Amsterdam,

DST


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> when the bullshits so blantantly bullshit its just not fun, wasnt you the same person who was begging for clones not too long ago? now ya got a factory lol ok u win.


i dont beg for fuck all i asked only to see how many dickheads where on here saying yes to what i was asking,i tell theee there are lots...your one too


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Funny stuff peeps, very entertaining, keep it up please!
> 
> peace from sunny Amsterdam,
> 
> DST


lol its a true brit thing lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

where is the regs other then 3 eyes n sambo? they on another thread now? u still upsetting peeps newbie ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you got there in the end but there are more lights 2x250wats and 2x400wats in my clone rooms





mad dog bark said:


> cos me not smoking is like poking a lion up the arse with a red hot poker. im a moody wanker without. n its good to burn off all anger n frustrations before mrs n kids come home.
> i could buy some but am fussy and im trying only smoke wot i grow and im 3 wks away. it cool tho cos 5 weeks am in the dam and i want my tolerance down abit for then.



where you staying in the dam...i stay in the bull dog and trip my ass off as its so cool in there


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> where is the regs other then 3 eyes n sambo? they on another thread now? u still upsetting peeps newbie ?


lol no just chatting


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i dont beg for fuck all i asked only to see how many dickheads where on here saying yes to what i was asking,i tell theee there are lots...your one too


yeah i sent ya loads didnt i, ja want samples out me next batch too? 

u was begging for clones u got told where to go and now ya all pissy n claiming to have more lights than most of riu combined.

but u have fun rolla, its entertaining at least.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

i've got a poly tube in the outhouse with 10 000watts. only 4 plants but they're 10 ft wide a piece. nee pics cos i'm para i'll reveal too much


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

i got 4 star hotel n supa luxury sweet with canal cruise n meals inc 200 quid. was 170 but upped the deal to get better rooms. going with the mrs show her how beautiful dam is. esp at night wen u fly in over canels n its all lit up. theres 2 or 3 bulldog isnt there in dam? 
being honest wen i went bulldog the dude in there was rude as fuck so i found a tiny lil shack style coffee shop just round corner from bulldog in the centre dam not far from the shopping centre part was full rastas so i new wood b banging smoke.... found the bikes wen i was stoned a real hazard there fucking mental on them. they got a massive bike lane n tiny footpath


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

its lucky or unlucky that i like this thread lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

it certainly is any pics to back up these wild claims ive been seein lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

easy day for u don...


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Like a lot of things that get popular the Bulldog is just that, a place where everyone wants to visit, it was one of the first after all. They have recently ramped up their weed offerings by all accounts (I don't go there myself to be honest) and threatened to take all the prices at the HTCC this year (they obviously didn't spend enough in advertising to achieve that though, lol).

Mad Dog, I agree, the Dam is as romantic, if not more so than Paris (plus there isn't as many French people, k-niggits!) Plus I always find Paris a bit dirty.

If you want any recommendations give me a shout. There are still some cracking places where you can go and have a beer and smoke at the same time, and a lot of good shops that don't get their due. e.g The Kashmire Lounge, and other out of centre places.

As for tripping in the Dam, play safely please, it was some Brits that got the laws changed here when they decided to get too fukked up and cause a scene on one of the major tourist streets...changed a lot of the laws for the Headshops as well.

Peace and blonde pigtails,

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

aye, after he had a shower in his slippers, hahahaha.....what a dronky!


kevin murphy said:


> easy day for u don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u got ba n cisse back yet don?


back in training today. but as last night proved we can still bag 3 points away with half our team out. we looked a bit shake. no shape to us but 3 points is 3 points. eee aye ee aye oh it's up the premier league we go.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

depends how u look at it it not in ya house so yea id class it as growing outdoors..theres many forms of outdoor growing


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

the garage was an example if u read bak about how cold it is at mo. u really should read more. maybe instead gobbing off n trying flex u should sssshhhhh n learn some respect. things u say if u ent a kid then u have the mental age of 12. look at me look at me n if u dont im gunna spit out my dummy n insult peeps? haha
dst it great place. i dont ming going out at night to b fair. im a mma junky not pro but done kick boxing karate n kung fu, train at least once a week, my mrs is a very good kickboxer too and we ent the typicial brits who wanna get pissed n fight. im a peaceful sol with weed n just wanna see all the dam has to offer n not just the weed even tho is my main reason. dam has culture flowing out its arse n i want some hahahaha.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

me and my friend were having a chat about outdoor growing, he said he didn't really consider my outdoor plants as being outdoor, as I finished them for the last 4 weeks in a greenhouse......I don't know, they were still growing under the sun. any thoughts or opinions uk'ers?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

didnt your mother ever tell you if you haven't got anything good to say shut the fuck up. all you seem to want to do is piss people off, chat shit about your 24 600w lamps and back absolutly nothing up with proof that you even grow. smart people tend to think more than they talk and i dont think you fit into that part of society. there are other forums for people like you. maybe a bored housewife forum would suit better


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im a mma junky not pro but done kick boxing karate n kung fu, train at least once a week, my mrs is a very good kickboxer too and we ent the typicial brits who wanna get pissed n fight. im a peaceful sol with weed n just wanna see all the dam has to offer n not just the weed even tho is my main reason. dam has culture flowing out its arse n i want some hahahaha.


my wife faught in the South African national championships, but Muay Thai. I have had the pleasure of her training in many different ways.....(fighting I am talking about, you dirty minded lot!!!)


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

man u in dam? icould have a spar partner there to. awesome hahah
i was lucky enoughto have a dad who was fighting mad. karate black belt body builder n soldier. so u see i had no choice. hes a novelist now tho how things change haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

lmao dst spot on watch out though it not really classed as outdoor its more outyindoor


DST said:


> me and my friend were having a chat about outdoor growing, he said he didn't really consider my outdoor plants as being outdoor, as I finished them for the last 4 weeks in a greenhouse......I don't know, they were still growing under the sun. any thoughts or opinions uk'ers?


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

This is not intended as a poke or whatever at anyone, but peeps, there is an ignore button, or you simply move on and talk about something else, easy problem solved.

Seriously, it's like watching kittens trying to swipe at a ball of string out of their reach, lol.


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm from Yorkshire and prices are pretty steep, £20 for an eighth usually not bad buds though, I'm 3 weeks into flowering my plant but have no idea what the strain is


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

A man after my own heart, I have also penned/typed a few novels in my time.

I started with judo when I was 8, all got a bit too much for me when I had to learn Japanese, football seemed easier. No fighting for me though lad, I got more dodgy bits removed from my body than a Mark1 Fiesta in a scrap yard, it's lucky I can stand up, hahaha.




mad dog bark said:


> man u in dam? icould have a spar partner there to. awesome hahah
> i was lucky enoughto have a dad who was fighting mad. karate black belt body builder n soldier. so u see i had no choice. hes a novelist now tho how things change haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

sounds like my 1st run spenner11. was gifted some beans n ended up being so good i cloned them n done a 2nd run on them. wot lights u using?


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aha yeah kinda hoping my buds are as fat as a sheep when it's done, a man can dream  and I'm using a single 400 watt sodium lamp  there's a few pics in another post if you guys would be kind enough to give me some feedback


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> me and my friend were having a chat about outdoor growing, he said he didn't really consider my outdoor plants as being outdoor, as I finished them for the last 4 weeks in a greenhouse......I don't know, they were still growing under the sun. any thoughts or opinions uk'ers?


you mind on that weed wars program on the telly? the harbourside medical place biggest one in cali, call their outdoors 'sungrown'


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

where spenner?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

and where did me rep come from??? thanks whoeva was?


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's in the general thread mate 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/508255-hows-my-plant-doing-first.html


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

it tells you on the end of the rep which user repped you......seems you were lucky!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

u mean on the green bar fella? soz im useless on computers ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky keep ya pics. sure the threads lil bored off it now.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

keep searchin google and use photoshop to edit..just a thought


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

wheres supsilbill anyways been near week without him here?
anybody heard from him?


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't ask to see any photos or for you to take any. Just being polite and acknowledging the good photo.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

looking good mate for a random bagseed ++rep


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

the good photo dragged off the net lol.... all that green from 1 indoor plant lmfao is that what sog is?????????? lolololol


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha I didnt pm you I just posted on your profile, all it said was nice photo.. Sorry anyway. Only here for advice and feedback on my plant.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

spenner dont b put off by unlucky shes only on day release haha


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 2, 2012)

i can do sumat better how about disappearing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 2, 2012)

BOOM! £1400 Housing benefit in my bank (cheers for the reimbursement Mr Government!) and waiting on £400 to clear from the council for a tax over payment!

Methinks it's time to finish the lab and get my clones in!


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aha I'm just a happy stoner and grower


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

ok fukwads whos pinched me grinder?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> i can do sumat better how about disappearing lol


bout time too, we all like a wind up but she/he the heshe is just getting annoying.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/460025-mg-def-nute-lock-pictures.html#post6181515 check out the pros plants lmao


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Be kinda cool if you just turned your computer off


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol removed


was quite big yeah not as big or free flowing as the shit that comes out ya mouth tho.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

hahahahaha i was waiting for that newuser hahahaha glad th thought came to u too ahahahahahahahahahahaha
i was gunna put at least he uses the bog and not a forum for his shite but again u beat me too it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

aye aye bobby big bollocks. pipe down


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bout time too, we all like a wind up but she/he the heshe is just getting annoying.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/460025-mg-def-nute-lock-pictures.html#post6181515 check out the pros plants lmao



Fucking classic, hahahaha LMFAO


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not really sure what your problem is, I mean my first impression was that you got one of those fat buds stuck up your arse and that's what's making you so bitchy. Now I'm kinda just thinking your not actually a girl but a lonely fat guy that doesn't actually smoke bud, and this is the only form of human contact you have


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Spenner11 said:


> Not really sure what your problem is, I mean my first impression was that you got one of those fat buds stuck up your arse and that's what's making you so bitchy. Now I'm kinda just thinking your not actually a girl but a lonely fat guy that doesn't actually smoke bud, and this is the only form of human contact you have


jog on dickhead


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not the most creative of the replies but il take that /)


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

we got a newbie fight haha my moneys on spenner. tko in 1st round haha


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> jog on dickhead


hang on whoooaaaa just one second
last niter wenrt u on about using like 45x600 watt lights and spent like 3k on ur attick?
if so you would think with brags like that u would be experiancerd
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/460025-mg-def-nute-lock-pictures-3.html#post7042078

so HOW THE FUK DID U MANAGE TO DO THAT TO SUCH A YOUNG PLANT/?
i think ur just talking shit meself either new user old old w/eva u dont have talk sum shity shit shit rofl
plastic gangsters with the A cat strut in da HOOOOWWWSE
have a nice day.

[video=youtube;2WNrx2jq184]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184[/video]



mad dog bark said:


> we got a newbie fight haha my moneys on spenner. tko in 1st round haha


handbags at 10 paces


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> hang on whoooaaaa just one second
> last niter wenrt u on about using like 45x600 watt lights and spent like 3k on ur attick?
> if so you would think with brags like that u would be experiancerd
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/460025-mg-def-nute-lock-pictures-3.html#post7042078
> ...


lol more lights than i have but hey ok 500 x 600 watts is good, ye i did over nute them but was down to mixing wrong but all sorted ages ago...we live and learn and move on....chop chop more shit please as ive just had a bud bomb...bring it on  and i must be a man who loves nail varnish on my man hands


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol more lights than i have but hey ok 500 x 600 watts is good, ye i did over nute them but was down to mixing wrong but all sorted ages ago...we live and learn and move on....chop chop more shit please as ive just had a bud bomb...bring it on  and i must be a man who loves nail varnish on my man hands



NO FUKIN NUTRIANTS AT THAT AGE never mind a mix of jiz and salt piss and flowers* no nutrients* now dont u think uve *hurt *em enough omfg its a *travestly* sum1 go take them ladies now while theyr stil livin


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Some guys are just into that sorta thing, don't be ashamed dude, I'm sure your hands look really pretty typing away being a keyboard warrior.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

Spenner11 said:


> Some guys are just into that sorta thing, don't be ashamed dude, I'm sure your hands look really pretty typing away being a keyboard warrior.


i bet he walks to the p.o for his jobseekers with that A-cat STRUT
if ur a jailhead you will know EXAKTLY wat i mean pmsl


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> NO FUKIN NUTRIANTS AT THAT AGE never mind a mix of jiz and salt piss and flowers* no nutrients* now dont u think uve *hurt *em enough omfg its a *travestly* sum1 go take them ladies now while theyr stil livin


ye what ever


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> the garage was an example if u read bak about how cold it is at mo. u really should read more. maybe instead gobbing off n trying flex u should sssshhhhh n learn some respect. things u say if u ent a kid then u have the mental age of 12. look at me look at me n if u dont im gunna spit out my dummy n insult peeps? haha
> dst it great place. i dont ming going out at night to b fair. im a mma junky not pro but done kick boxing karate n kung fu, train at least once a week, my mrs is a very good kickboxer too and we ent the typicial brits who wanna get pissed n fight. im a peaceful sol with weed n just wanna see all the dam has to offer n not just the weed even tho is my main reason. dam has culture flowing out its arse n i want some hahahaha.


fuck i wish you folk/ youths would speak english .. i am doing a crash course in ebonics and jafaican .. i did try to enroll in the class of stupid cunts, but its was fully booked  

i hope to be with you soon once i am able to decipher your codez


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

kids who u talking too?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> kids who u talking too?



U bitch n wat!

:says as sucking me gums:LOL


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

ukrg u r a royal plum hahahahahahah


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

"iz it doe" .. the childen love saying that where "i iz from"


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ukrg u r a royal plum hahahahahahah


ive been told this on many an occasioan can u belive that shocking!!

brat brat
wtf is up with youtube its all fucked up
il bust a cap in ur ass homi! 
wassup maddoog u regereting getting thuglife tattoo'd on ur stomach now

BOVVA'D?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

the name actually suits unlucky thats what them plants are to have you as a keeper lol all this chatter and you got plants looking like the living dead maybe all that wattage burning your plants lololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> "iz it doe" .. the childen love saying that where "i iz from"


looks like u having trouble too. if u guna pick some1 posts least spell ya insults right u numpty hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

na ukrg u the wanna b ganster. re read ya posts here hahahahahahahaha oh yeah u deleted them didnt u


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> the name actually suits unlucky thats what them plants are to have you as a keeper lol all this chatter and you got plants looking like the living dead maybe all that wattage burning your plants lololol



YEH rather than cap'n we dunno hav theee powa

its cap'n weee havee taaa much powa'!

damn bet u regret buying 500x 600 watt ballasts now pal dont u


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

fucking el its all go in here today.............

think i actually do need that shit now, egg on toast with beans on the side just went down a treat but thinks its about to exit lol 

see some breakfast in the paper other day 12bacon,12sausages,12toast,4 slice black pud,beans,mushrooms,toms,6eggs and 8egg pot n cheese omlette is called the baby cause it weighs 9lb cost 15quid but if eat it in a hour is free from some cafe in great yarmouth think they been watching too many episodes of man v food lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> YEH rather than cap'n we dunno hav theee powa
> 
> its cap'n weee havee taaa much powa'!
> 
> damn bet u regret buying 500x 600 watt ballasts now pal dont u



pal is dog food ya silly fucker.....no ive just got 800 more 4,000000000000 watts to try and get my seeds to go pop


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el its all go in here today.............
> 
> think i actually do need that shit now, egg on toast with beans on the side just went down a treat but thinks its about to exit lol
> 
> see some breakfast in the paper other day 12bacon,12sausages,12toast,4 slice black pud,beans,mushrooms,toms,6eggs and 8egg pot n cheese omlette is called the baby cause it weighs 9lb cost 15quid but if eat it in a hour is free from some cafe in great yarmouth think they been watching too many episodes of man v food lol


its fuck all for you to down that in one chubs


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I love great Yarmouth I go on the Norfolk broads every year  anyone know of a good dealer down that way?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

i was thinking i could do it but i dont like tomatos lol dont much like bullshiters either, why dont ya stick around the thread seems ya really well liked and them plants of yours with skills like that u could teach us all lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

Spenner11 said:


> I love great Yarmouth I go on the Norfolk broads every year  anyone know of a good dealer down that way?


use to live there for yrs m8 not in yarmouth but a small village bout 3miles away from, not many if any good dealers anywhere ya gonna pay silly prices for small bits of qaulity anywhere in the country nowdays unfortunatly.


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean mate, hopefully my plant will be done and dusted and il have some bud left over by the time I go down in July


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was thinking i could do it but i dont like tomatos lol dont much like bullshiters either, why dont ya stick around the thread seems ya really well liked and them plants of yours with skills like that u could teach us all lmao


you like all food fatty dont bull shit a bull shitter


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you like all food fatty dont bull shit a bull shitter


i love fatty food hmmmmmm fucking love it.

ark u anyway with fucking hands that size your no slim jim well jim but definatly not slim.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i love fatty food hmmmmmm fucking love it.
> 
> ark u anyway with fucking hands that size your no slim jim well jim but definatly not slim.


im a size 10 and toned as i keep fit,your fat and flabby as you shit all day going to the bog is your work out


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im a size 10 and toned as i keep fit,your fat and flabby as you shit all day going to the bog is your work out


lmao are we spose to believe this aswel, u really should stick around your pure entertainment.


----------



## Spenner11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ha. Prove it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha fuck me from 8x600s to 24x600s fuck me you might aswell call the national grid they would give u discount for sure lmfbo i smell sick and shit !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

skunk doc i see u r modifying ya posts? feel alitttle silly? we all have slip off hands in messaging and/or talk or write in slang or short hand??? but to call some1 a cunt over internet is weak esp wen u dont no them nor have a clue wot u waffling. to my face wood work alot better fella but then that wood mean u needed a backbone wouldn't it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

christ it's national piss in the porridge day today eh. good chuckles though


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

you got fat fingers in your pics wouldnt say they size 10 hands lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha fuck me from 8x600s to 24x600s fuck me you might aswell call the national grid they would give u discount for sure lmfbo i smell sick and shit !!



its more than that now...keep up


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> you got fat fingers in your pics wouldnt say they size 10 hands lol


well dont compare then to your little willy then


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Spenner11 said:


> Ha. Prove it.



as soon as you prove you have a willy


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

i wasnt comparing to anything just making an observation!!!


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 2, 2012)

ive got cock and balls to match my plants big and lush not small chubby and and fucked up like yours lolol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> i wasnt comparing to anything just making an observation!!!



like i say your observation was with your little willy


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> ive got cock and balls to match my plants big and lush not small chubby and and fucked up like yours lolol


 and thay all fit on your head...yip hee well done you


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

i wont liei got no cock and balls wiith these meds more of a innie than a outie


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

View attachment 2034351

size 10 lol whats that ya finger size?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

shoe size more like


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2034351
> 
> size 10 lol whats that ya finger size?


cant fit a pic of you on here fatty,,,go on put a pic of that fat ass of yours on here...i no you will have to chop and crop but go on give it a go fatty


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shoe size more like


whats up ? little willy not getting hard these days


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

im a size 14 and u know watthet say about peeps with big feet


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

lolol i want you in my belly lolol

your gonna av to come up with something better than ya doing girl to get to me, maybe hide the bacon i mite bite excuse the pun lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> im a size 14 and u know watthet say about peeps with big feet



ye got a big nose too


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i want you in my belly lolol
> 
> your gonna av to come up with something better than ya doing girl to get to me, maybe hide the bacon i mite bite excuse the pun lol


same as as this is nice chit chat to me...bring it on


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye got a big nose too


i know ask this lot i can sit here all day and talk shit


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> same as as this is nice chit chat to me...bring it on


i would but its no challenge ur obviously an extreme bullshitter, il just let u tear yaself to pieces with the lies.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> il just let u tear yaself to pieces with the lies.



suprised TTT aint popped up to do that for her

*chedz pm*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> whats up ? little willy not getting hard these days


this started out as fun but it's getting a bit out of hand. bashing new members isn't really my thing. sorry for the comments, i got carried away with it all. we're a canny bunch normally.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i would but its no challenge ur obviously a extreme bullshitter, il just let u tear yaself to pieces with the lies.



lol ok thankyou, but ive got jobs to do like feed my plants with moth balls, burn some cuttings, pop some seeds with my 5000 x10.000000 watt lights...but its ok as i will be back for more, im a troll not a doll....chow wankers


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

OH all exited clones due monday got be bin bag plant pots today
so wer havin

KALI MIST--propper this time not jack!LOL
5x 8 litre bin bag pots VS 3x 11 litre wilma pots
canna everything
9834x34,0000watt lights--lol---600 and 250 actually
let the games commence.......................on monday

HIK don gimmi indijestion been all nice n that weres me rennies


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this started out as fun but it's getting a bit out of hand. bashing new members isn't really my thing. sorry for the comments, i got carried away with it all. we're a canny bunch normally.


lmfao.......


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

leave it out don you go into any thread on hear sprouting bullshit or claiming crazyness with no proof ya gonna get called out new or old!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this started out as fun but it's getting a bit out of hand. bashing new members isn't really my thing. sorry for the comments, i got carried away with it all. we're a canny bunch normally.


it still is fun but if its getting to you jog on


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

More like stickin your fucked up hand up ya dutty muff and shit for some1 that runs multiple lights you sure as hell know how to fuck your nute mix up ay wot happened you drink your own piss too ? !! Lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> More like stickin your fucked up hand up ya dutty muff and shit for some1 that runs multiple lights you sure as hell know how to fuck your nute mix up ay wot happened you drink your own piss too ? !! Lol


yawning yawning fucking yawning...jog on


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> More like stickin your fucked up hand up ya dutty muff and shit for some1 that runs multiple lights you sure as hell know how to fuck your nute mix up ay wot happened you drink your own piss too ? !! Lol


got such a way with words chedz bet yer a real charmer with the ladies


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

oh my days i cant top laughing at todays posts. hahahahahahahaha any newbs reading will b like wot the fuck?
we ent all nasty just wen rubbed the wrong way insults will b returned ten fold.
any growing news or this just a fighting thread now hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

nicely now lads where usually a right ol canny bunch alreet lmao


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

yeh new members will be like shaking hands hovering over the keys like wtf do i write to that LOL
n yeh wer normally orite(OTHER THAN THAT DOZEY CUNT NEWUSER)
crazy shit

shudent talk shit

swings n roundabouts 
my bests on old/currant member fucking about?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh my days i cant top laughing at todays posts. hahahahahahahaha any newbs reading will b like wot the fuck?
> we ent all nasty just wen rubbed the wrong way insults will b returned ten fold.
> any growing news or this just a fighting thread now hahaha



lol ye time to get back to growing threads


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh my days i cant top laughing at todays posts. hahahahahahahaha any newbs reading will b like wot the fuck?
> we ent all nasty just wen rubbed the wrong way insults will b returned ten fold.
> any growing news or this just a fighting thread now hahaha


u growing anything at the mo mdb? went n watered mine today am loving this coco so far.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u growing anything at the mo mdb? went n watered mine today am loving this coco so far.


I AGREE FROM THE ROCKWOOL TO THE COCO thers no comparison coco outrules rockwool 10 to niffnk
everyone does what ther most comfortable with i usppose but me im coco all the way now only other change would be dwc but not yet im not savvy enough


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy fuck thats sum catch up.... I moved shit bout today redesigned ma makeshift tent n got the carb up n runnin. Then mixed up 2 diff sets of nutes and hve now sat on ma arse with some nice cotton candy 

How's everyone else??? Lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> I AGREE FROM THE ROCKWOOL TO THE COCO thers no comparison coco outrules rockwool 10 to niffnk
> everyone does what ther most comfortable with i usppose but me im coco all the way now only other change would be dwc but not yet im not savvy enough


rockwool and roots is easier to get shut of if growing lots of plants


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

Final reminder





 *Hello Ian,*  

 
You may remember we wrote to you a few weeks ago as your broadband contract has ended and you haven't signed into your Sky Email account for more than five months. Unfortunately, as you didn't sign in after that message, access to your Sky Email, Calendar and Chat services has been suspended. Don't worry though, we're writing again to remind you that you can still re-activate it by signing in within the next 2 weeks. After this, access will be de-activated and deleted in-line with your Sky Tools contract. 

To keep your Sky Email account, simply sign in to your Sky Email, Calendar or Chat or go to Sky.com and select the Sky email link on the top right of the page. 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

FUK U TOSSBAGS


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Holy fuck thats sum catch up.... I moved shit bout today redesigned ma makeshift tent n got the carb up n runnin. Then mixed up 2 diff sets of nutes and hve now sat on ma arse with some nice cotton candy
> 
> How's everyone else??? Lol


alrite m8, nice bit of gear that cotten candy whats the genetics of it? very uplifting high and taste's abit like the slh well the haze part anyway.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

sambo wot????? i thought u was mr soil? better taste? hows coco going? is it harder? more nutes needed?
i got one blue chedz female. is my practise run on breeding. 3 4 weeks left.
got a dog in water hoping pops cant wait fella


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

I JUST GOT SUM NICE BERRIES DUNNO BOWT GENtics but its real fruity
makes a change frmo the sprayed shit wats round here normally


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> sambo wot????? i thought u was mr soil? better taste? hows coco going? is it harder? more nutes needed?
> i got one blue chedz female. is my practise run on breeding. 3 4 weeks left.
> got a dog in water hoping pops cant wait fella


was m8 but people getting much better yields with the same clones from the coco, i aint for 1 minit finking its gonna taste better than me organics but if the yield is improved that will do me.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

u getting on ok wit the coco? i wanna try it but lil worried? is it harder?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u getting on ok wit the coco? i wanna try it but lil worried? is it harder?


its easy m8 aint having no probs at all, prob finding it just as if not easier than the soil, i put up a pic the other day of em after 1 wk veg and 4day flower never would have been that size in such a short time in soil.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8, nice bit of gear that cotten candy whats the genetics of it? very uplifting high and taste's abit like the slh well the haze part anyway.


Its lavender x powerplant m8 from delicious fast sativa range although not very fast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

was a funny ol read hay pukka lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> whats up ? little willy not getting hard these days


nah i'm not into fatties


newuserlol said:


> nicely now lads where usually a right ol canny bunch alreet lmao


fuck off sambo  bit early for the vods innit?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

cool i may give it a go. wot nutes u need from start to finish? and any plant care products?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

WTF have i been missin ere? tried readin back but looks like posts are missin! whos the married bird  ?? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha ukrg charm lad you dont know about dis man lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> WTF have i been missin ere? tried readin back but looks like posts are missin! whos the married bird  ?? lol


Some unlucky cunt if u ask me p lmfao!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah i'm not into fatties
> 
> fuck off sambo  bit early for the vods innit?


u asked for it don, and now look at ya after ya remorsefull im sooooo sorry for the comments im just off to grow a pair post now ya calling her a fatty lolol

new/old i dont discrimate........... lol 

nar no vods yet m8 could do with 1 tho, and some fucker upstairs is smoking something nice could do wit some of that too.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

whos been wiping messages? sambo??? hahah joking fella
so wots best full nutes run on cococ? any takers?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whos been wiping messages? sambo??? hahah joking fella
> so wots best full nutes run on cococ? any takers?


Id say canna mate


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Id say canna mate


no problems so far so couldnt agrue with that, del seems to do really well with the hesi nutes tho.

im skint so all mine are getting is a+b, pk13/14 wk 4-6 and ripen will work out a very cheap nute line-up too.

oh yeah i did use the rhiztonic at the start aswel, that wasnt too cheap n soon ran out.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

that cana a+b
pk12 13 or woteva n hammerhead and over ride?
that it or few others?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u asked for it don, and now look at ya after ya remorsefull im sooooo sorry for the comments im just off to grow a pair post now ya calling her a fatty lolol
> new/old i dont discrimate........... lol
> nar no vods yet m8 could do with 1 tho, and some fucker upstairs is smoking something nice could do wit some of that too.


just on the wind up man. just the thought of drink today is making me feel queasy.

not the sort of neighbours you can knock on eh?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

You got the rhiztonic, a&b, cannazym, pk13/14 and there boost.......overdrive is advanced nutriants mate

You ever got any cal/mag sambo?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that cana a+b
> pk12 13 or woteva n hammerhead and over ride?
> that it or few others?


Dnt ask me why but a spat out a mouthful of peanuts when a read over ride am still gettin giggles just now,must b the cotton candy. Its some overdrive u wnt m8


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 2, 2012)

Here you go Dr, this is for you


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just on the wind up man. just the thought of drink today is making me feel queasy.
> 
> not the sort of neighbours you can knock on eh?


nar shes a nutjob upstairs, proper loon at least shes stopped hanging out the window threatining to jump everytime shes had a few drinks so prob best i leave the smoke to her seems to keep her quiet.

trying to get me lazy fucking m8 awake nearly 4pm and still snoozing, hes got livers,pyscho,blue cheese but doubt he will be up till 6-7pm lazy bastard!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

haahaha can u tell only used biobizz range. all new to me hahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

good afternoon UKers! 
big HELLLLLOOOO from Washington State USA sunrise.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You got the rhiztonic, a&b, cannazym, pk13/14 and there boost.......overdrive is advanced nutriants mate
> 
> You ever got any cal/mag sambo?


nar m8 aint got none but no probs at all so far with it if i notice anything il get some, needed a new laptop n spent all me last pennys on it.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haahaha can u tell only used biobizz range. all new to me hahah


Just had a mental image of u abusin yiur plants in some depraved way lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

howdy doc, nice pics.

hows ya been? did u enjoy the dam?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haahaha can u tell only used biobizz range. all new to me hahah


There topmax is good got a 10L bottle for fuck all mate!



newuserlol said:


> nar m8 aint got none but no probs at all so far with it if i notice anything il get some, needed a new laptop n spent all me last pennys on it.


what are ya 2 weeks im flower mate? probs woulda noticed summut by now.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> There topmax is good got a 10L bottle for fuck all mate!
> 
> 
> 
> what are ya 2 weeks im flower mate? probs woulda noticed summut by now.


2wks into 12/12 now yeah m8 all still green n nice, only prob is that lil bit of the claw but that was me own fault i was way overwatering at the start.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Here you go Dr, this is for you


thanks vioator.. thats ridiculously funny. its true , a bunch of bloody wankers..lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

haha u prob not far wrong geeza 
dr amb that looks amazing
tell u scotia if i didnt get the help i have here thats wot i wood b doing. trying all the old wifes tales n getting nothing to smoke.
glad this site is here or peeps like me. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nar shes a nutjob upstairs, proper loon at least shes stopped hanging out the window threatining to jump everytime shes had a few drinks so prob best i leave the smoke to her seems to keep her quiet.
> trying to get me lazy fucking m8 awake nearly 4pm and still snoozing, hes got livers,pyscho,blue cheese but doubt he will be up till 6-7pm lazy bastard!


right haha probs best not knock then lmfao.

6-7pm that's nocturnal ffs dealers hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right haha probs best not knock then lmfao.
> 
> 6-7pm that's nocturnal ffs dealers hahaha


 i aint paid for green for ages m8, hes just a friend who ive helped out but said friend has a rather bad coke habit thats why hes in bed all day.

still aint my nose or money just wish he would fucking wake so i can loan some smoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

hahah been there, got the t shirt... extra wedge leads to extra excess eh


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no problems so far so couldnt agrue with that, del seems to do really well with the hesi nutes tho.
> 
> im skint so all mine are getting is a+b, pk13/14 wk 4-6 and ripen will work out a very cheap nute line-up too.
> 
> oh yeah i did use the rhiztonic at the start aswel, that wasnt too cheap n soon ran out.


well i would offer you some canna ryz and boost but since.............................................well u know the rest

*The Government suggest that anyone travelling in the current icy severe winter conditions should make sure they have the following:

Shovel
Blankets or sleeping bag
Extra clothing including hat and gloves
24 hours worth of food
De-Icer
Rock Salt
torch with spare batteries
Road Flares or Reflective Triangles
Empty petty Can
First Aid Kit
jump cables

I looked like a friggin' idiot on the bus this morning!*


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

!

Wtf did i just miss  

I know none of ya's will believe me but i just went out for lunch with me mam and ate not one, but two, TWO courses!  Went to Cote Brasserie. I would really recommend visiting one if there's one in your town. we both had a nice big bowl of whitebait with tartar followed by steak and chips with garlic butter. Only £11.95 for both courses. certainly one can find better food, but for the price i was very very impressed, and steak normally has me moaning as it's generally some tasteless shite 

I just lost even more hours at work today, fun times! I don't think it cover bills any more. Cannae wait for Canada, went and got my apssport photo's for various applicatations so not uch stopping me now  

Will have a new flatmate in a months time thouhg  although it's gonna feel really nice "welcoming" someone into my flat and knwoing i won't have a grow to worry about


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

*
W.T.F??!!*
Seriously, WTF?


A mate suggested we all take our birds to 'the fat duck' heston blumenthal's pub for some dinner later in the year.
"Its about £250 a head"

Told him to fuck off unless desert comes with a free trip to Hawaii, 500 notes for dinner for the 2 of us!? Ridiculous

<starts plan of living in the bathroom & turning whole place into 5000 plant grow op>


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> !
> 
> Wtf did i just miss
> 
> ...


Glad the steak was up to your standards  And happy you ate


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Waiting on a fairy text  Flatmate at home ahead of schedule so I'm gonna have to fake a supermarket dash and that's gonna be tricky to pull off convincingly because I did a shop this afternoon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2012)

HAPPY GROUNDHOGS DAY!!!!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> No idea WTF you're talking about man, you tell us


I'm talking about wtf happened in this thread today lol.
Good luck with the fairy, I'm thinking of chopping a plant early just to get my filthy paws on some decent tweed.

Evenin all!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> got no pms mate havent had opne of you in ages ive sent u one or 2 but no reply? fuk knows
> but if ur on about that thing before my midweek madness other week thgen nothing mate nicksies mate 3 parcels and 1 letter not arrived cant be a coincidence?
> dunno wats up with PM was doing it with robbie the otherday too?


apart from when it was doing it to me , it was my fault and when your parcel didnt arrive it was my fault aswell ... maybe you should of just fuckin believed me then rather than starting a shit storm !!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

Griffta said:


> *
> W.T.F??!!*
> Seriously, WTF?
> 
> ...


I used to do the butchery for the Fat Duck. All i really think about it is 1. he is a gimmick and 2. he buys the exactly the same meat as most well-to-do £20 a course resteraunts/gastropubs, I'm not one for paying an extra £130 because it came with bacon flavour porridge on the side and a fancy television personality doing the prep in the kitchen. I'll take the £20 lamb shank and mash with gravy in the pub with a pint any day  I have the majority of the London Michelin star resteraunts cook books and handful more from various world class chefs, most of the recipes are pretty cack, half of them seem to add fancy ingredients purely so it can have fancy ingredients, doesn't actually do anything for the dish.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

That is one big beaver you've got there doc.

<You should get that looked at lol>


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

Ding ding ding! 

[video=youtube;3nqbo8v259w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nqbo8v259w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I used to do the butchery for the Fat Duck. All i really think about it is 1. he is a gimmick and 2. he buys the exactly the same meat as most well-to-do £20 a course resteraunts/gastropubs, I'm not one for paying an extra £130 because it came with bacon flavour porridge on the side and a fancy television personality doing the prep in the kitchen. I'll take the £20 lamb shank and mash with gravy in the pub with a pint any day  I have the majority of the London Michelin star resteraunts cook books and handful more from various world class chefs, most of the recipes are pretty cack, half of them seem to add fancy ingredients purely so it can have fancy ingredients, doesn't actually do anything for the dish.


hahaha bacon porridge - my thoughts exactly! Can you recommend 1 or 2 of those books? I'm bang into my cooking but have gone through my jamie oliver books to death lol. I got one by Ottolenghi (or similar) and couldnt find half the ingredients needed, let alone cook any of it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

how do all. bit cold out. brrrrhhhh. how long this freeze ment b lasting. heard few over eastern europe dropped dead in the bad weather


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

lol, I've watched that tool trying to ring that bell 3/4 times now. WTF is he doing LOLol

Oright MDB? Yeah something like 100 people have dropped dead over europe. Think its about -30 in poland.
FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

i thought he was bashing one off hahaha
yeah grand grif ta fella. got wee smoke arriving in hour or so cant wait.
-30? something not right there surely.
ttt glad u had a good meal in ya.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 2, 2012)

no round 2 mate , just proves my point innit , after i got completly slated , it seems i was telling the truth after all ....


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i thought he was bashing one off hahaha
> yeah grand grif ta fella. got wee smoke arriving in hour or so cant wait.
> -30? something not right there surely.


Im jealous mate, just cant source anything nice at all. I shouldnt whinge as Ive got some that works if you smoke enough of it. But god do I miss the smell, taste & stone of top grade shit. Thinking of chopping the smallest a bit early for this reason.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

can u not just cut one big branch n bud and leave the rest to mature? i do on odd time but not the whole plant esp wen u so near haha.
is a hard thing tho not b tempted with plants on go


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

U for Amsterdam mad dog bark? Found this on YouTube, it'd be good to check out if u wernt just goin with ur bird
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=MkulQvz-efw
Never posted links so dunno if that just worked lol!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

not sure wot i looking at matey? haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out hill street blues when you're there, they let u graffiti all over the walls, bring a big marker and leave ur stamp!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a beer bike! A bar on wheels and they pour pints for ya


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

cool.ta . hows u master grower?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm good, just bouta catch a flight home from London, can't wait te check out how my plants are! M8s been lookin after them while I was gone


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

where u been?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

London? 

I wouldn't reccomend many of these fancy chef cook books. As you say, mos tend to require you to take out a econd mortgage just to buy the ingredient list, let laone actually finding the ingredients. I do tend to like Michel Roux Jr, i quite enjoyed some of his food and wine book and the gavroche cookboook is again, full of some over the top stuff but some greate recipes none the less. Have you ever looked at any of the Moro cookbooks by Sam and Sam Clark? Some interesting things in those. mine were all free, i wouldn't go spending 325 for a book i'm gonna ue a handful of recipes from, if in doubt, i just goto a bookstore and take photo's of the pages i like with my phone


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrkni in London, I'm from NI


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

oh shit yeah haha soz. am struggling today. as normal just ignore me. b ok wen i blaze up haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

I was in the dam a few months back with a m8, his first time there, I knew about the bikes and trams , it was soo funny watching him near get ran into by the bikes, it's like that the first time ur there, like a dif world lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

same as that. soon as out coffee shop u forget bout them nutters on bikes haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, a women on a bike ran into my m8 lol, she sorta fell off the bike and started given out to him bigtime, he didn't know what to say! She calmed down tho once she realised he really didn't have a clue!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

Gotta go here, jst bouta check in, chat to u folks later!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Griffta said:


> hahaha bacon porridge - my thoughts exactly! Can you recommend 1 or 2 of those books? I'm bang into my cooking but have gone through my jamie oliver books to death lol. I got one by Ottolenghi (or similar) and couldnt find half the ingredients needed, let alone cook any of it.


Oh sorry must've stumbled onto the wrong thread. Desperate Housewives, this one, is it?

 Nah it's cute. You're all more girlie than I am.

EDIT: TTT, I don't mean cooking is girlie, OBVIOUSLY. It's just that usually it's the women's forums that involve lots of recipe recommendations and stuff. Erm. And stuff. Oh dear. The Political Correctness Police are about to come bursting through my door yelling "Hands on your head where we can see them!" aren't they?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

You can't put a price on health Miss B, and the only person bursting through your door is that stalker you keep in the garden. Poor fuckers probably freezing out there, invite him into your warm, curtainless home.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> looks like u having trouble too. if u guna pick some1 posts least spell ya insults right u numpty hahaha


oi ya pikey cunt, watch your tude son < i think i am learning the lingo, gosh


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

imn gunna sit here and say TTT wait bait thats just plain nasty,but ive nevver tried it?

closet i come is crab sticks and lobster rings at the tappas bar in which is was pretty pissed and if i remember ritely wen i learned they wer not onion rings it put me off?

i think its more the slimey look and that sushi dont look too healthy neither

tjhis enflamed mouth of the gabbies the docs got me on is ruthless burns ur tongue like a fucker wen smoking......rite on the tip top bit LOL


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> oi ya pikey cunt, watch your tude son < i think i am learning the lingo, gosh


oi oi haha yeah u getting it.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

White bait is just small fish typically deep fried.. I'm lost as to why crab sticks and slimey sushi is being mentioned.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> White bait is just small fish typically deep fried.. I'm lost as to why crab sticks and slimey sushi is being mentioned.


 when its me who's posted being lost is very common ive heard. i was just sayig crab stiks is the closest ive come to stuff like that and was refring to ttts post the other week wer he had sushi or sum shit......................
u see i do remember some things 

white fish,jellied shit,,,just doesent appeal to me but im just a muppet sumtimes so i prolly dont know WHAT im missing but everrytime them words are mentioned in tandem im a celebrity withhh jordan aand that fish eye pop comes to mind..puts me rite off .









​


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Griffta said:


> You can't put a price on health Miss B, and the only person bursting through your door is that stalker you keep in the garden. Poor fuckers probably freezing out there, invite him into your warm, curtainless home.


Health?! You're a pair of foodies, you and TTT  (I'm a shameless foodie so I'm not judging ya)

Hey TTT - this one's for you [link]

You may mock, O Griffon, but behind one of the thickest bushes were some takeaway wrappings and a couple of soda cans and stuff this morning. Mind you, to give a balanced view of this, I should add that I've probably nosed around behind that bush no more than twice since we moved here. Could have been there for 4 months. But I reckon at least the paper wrappings would fall apart pretty quickly in the rain. Anyway. Who cares? I saw my fairy for a very teeny tiny sample taste of his new harvest. Not bad. Ferocious munchies. I'm going to foodgawker.com ...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> when its me who's posted being lost is very common ive heard. i was just sayig crab stiks is the closest ive come to stuff like that and was refring to ttts post the other week wer he had sushi or sum shit......................
> u see i do remember some things
> 
> white fish,jellied shit,,,just doesent appeal to me but im just a muppet sumtimes so i prolly dont know WHAT im missing but everrytime them words are mentioned in tandem im a celebrity withhh jordan aand that fish eye pop comes to mind..puts me rite off .
> ...


I ent had sushi in a long long time. Are you saying you've never eaten fish and chips? Battered deep friend fish is a hell of a lot closer to whitebait than crab sticks given that they are essentially the same thing just one is a big fihs one a small fish.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I ent had sushi in a long long time. Are you saying you've never eaten fish and chips? Battered deep friend fish is a hell of a lot closer to whitebait than crab sticks given that they are essentially the same thing just one is a big fihs one a small fish.



well yteh ive obvioulsy eaten fish n chips what self respecting yorkshireman aint? DUH!

so essetially ur saying this white bait stuff is just a smaller version of cod or haddock? i always thought the only diffrence between cod and haddock was thers no bones in the cod and ther is in haddock?

and sushis fukin orrible the sheer thought of that and yup the jordan eyeball comes to mind

looking at this for tonite havent seen the 1st but they say sequels suk so if this is good the 1st will ber awsome no?
[video=youtube;TCIEAqdu1QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCIEAqdu1QE[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> well yteh ive obvioulsy eaten fish n chips what self respecting yorkshireman aint? DUH!
> 
> so essetially ur saying this white bait stuff is just a smaller version of cod or haddock? i always thought the only diffrence between cod and haddock was thers no bones in the cod and ther is in haddock?
> 
> and sushis fukin orrible the sheer thought of that and yup the jordan eyeball comes to mind


Um, cod and haddock are different fish.... Like salmon and shark.

And yes, whitebait i a small fish that get' battered, tempuraed, breaded, and then fried.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Um, cod and haddock are different fish.... Like salmon and shark.


yeh but the only diffrence is one has bones and one dont,,thats what the chippy(asian) says?

bloody hate my home town i wanna get bak home to york/scarborough sides  yes i grew up les than 20 mins from scarborough and know absolutely fuck all about fish
before u all jump on that one!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

ukrg if u wanna tasty fish go for thin sea bas. its the nuts man. everybody ive cooked it for hammers it n half my mates n family dont normally eat fish


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I used to do the butchery for the Fat Duck. All i really think about it is 1. he is a gimmick and 2. he buys the exactly the same meat as most well-to-do £20 a course resteraunts/gastropubs, I'm not one for paying an extra £130 because it came with bacon flavour porridge on the side and a fancy television personality doing the prep in the kitchen. I'll take the £20 lamb shank and mash with gravy in the pub with a pint any day  I have the majority of the London Michelin star resteraunts cook books and handful more from various world class chefs, most of the recipes are pretty cack, half of them seem to add fancy ingredients purely so it can have fancy ingredients, doesn't actually do anything for the dish.


Heston doesn't actually cook at The Fat Duck, he has 15 chefs working there for him. It has a £2.000.000 a year turnover and doesn't break even, it makes a loss!


My dad is a Chef of over 30 years who trained at The Box Tree with Marco Pierre White. My good friend Sam Wilson is the dessert chef for the Gordon Ramsey restaurant 
at Claridge's Hotel, London.
The finest meal I have ever eaten, hands down was from the Alain Ducasse restaurant at The Dorchester Hotel, London. 
You don't earn 3 stars for having fancy ingredients just for the sake of it. Having 3 stars means exactly what it should, you have achieved culinary perfection. This is why there are only four restaurants in England with 3 stars (The Fat Duck, The Waterside, Claridge's and The Dorchester), Marco Pierre White gave his back.


I'm a Master Bartender myself, I'm 32 and I've been in the industry seventeen years (I started waiting silver service tables at 15 years old). I've just spent the last seven years training staff for Europe's largest casino chain. I specialise in Molecular Mixology (what Heston does but with booze) and I'm the fastest, working Bartender in the north of England. 
I can do amazing things with drinks and take great pride in my chosen field but I know there are MANY more Bartenders all over the world that are far better than I'll ever be, I'm good but I'm no Eben Freeman!

I would happily pay £250 a head for a meal and an evening I will never forget, no matter how many cookbooks and recipes somebody has they'll never be able to cook those recipes like a 3 star chef and THAT is what you pay for.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ukrg if u wanna tasty fish go for thin sea bas. its the nuts man. everybody ive cooked it for hammers it n half my mates n family dont normally eat fish


OH OH I had scate once froma chippy in london asked for 1 of each like proepper yorkshirman does and the chipp(yup u guessed it asian again) gives me it,its looked like cod, tasted like shit

y do asians take oru age old methods and fuck em up i mean do u see many british owned indian takeaways? no coz we just cant do that shit they should leav the fish n ships to the ones that know it best

cuee.....TTT with his crytz


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

So you simply believe him? LMAOAs i say, they are different fish, like a dolphin is different to a shark.I'm sorry but i'm having a hard time working out whether to call you ot for trolling like a retard or simply being a retard 

do you know what skate is UKRG?


Skate looks NOTHING like cod..


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

ttt wots roe?or row? had it once wen was a kid at a chippy? is it a type off fish or a style u prepare and cook fish??
thought i wood jump on the fish bandwagan haha


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So you simply believe him? LMAO
> 
> As i say, they are different fish, like a dolphin is different to a shark.
> 
> I'm sorry but i'm having a hard time working out whether to call you ot for trolling like a retard or simply being a retard


not propper noticebly diffrent like seahorse and cod tho?

to a fish n00b like me i woulldnt tell the diffrence,well as i say that my limit 1 has bones the other dont call me uncultured w/eva il stik to me steak n chips blue thanking u very much

yes thats another question how do u like ur steaks i like its blue i dunno why tried it once and loved it

TROLL TROLL I'll TROLL you rite on the kisser!"!"seriously i dont know fuk all about fish apart froom the chippys and deadliest catch


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ttt wots roe?or row? had it once wen was a kid at a chippy? is it a type off fish or a style u prepare and cook fish??
> thought i wood jump on the fish bandwagan haha



reue thats that thing u put over ur sauce while cooking innit? greaseproof its a method if i remember ritely from collage

HAHA IM talking shit again http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roux

got the sauced bit rite


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Heston doesn't actually cook at The Fat Duck, he has 15 chefs working there for him. It has a £2.000.000 a year turnover and doesn't break even, it makes a loss!
> 
> 
> My dad is a Chef of over 30 years who trained at The Box Tree with Marco Pierre White. My good friend Sam Wilson is the dessert chef for the Gordon Ramsey restaurant
> ...


To each their own mate, i've eaten far better from far lesser chefs.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So you simply believe him? LMAOAs i say, they are different fish, like a dolphin is different to a shark.I'm sorry but i'm having a hard time working out whether to call you ot for trolling like a retard or simply being a retard
> 
> do you know what skate is UKRG?
> View attachment 2034761
> ...



it was battered so i wouldnt have a clue what it looked like under the batter tbqf


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So you simply believe him? LMAOAs i say, they are different fish, like a dolphin is different to a shark.I'm sorry but i'm having a hard time working out whether to call you ot for trolling like a retard or simply being a retard
> 
> do you know what skate is UKRG?
> View attachment 2034761
> ...


You aint thinkin a dolphins a fish are ya ttt? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

Mammal, but it's name doe mean fish with a womb


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

SHIT OMFG

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2012/02February/Pages/airborne-flesh-eating-mrsa-superbug.aspx


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

Am i reading that right? The NHS are using the Metro as a source??


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Am i reading that right? The NHS are using the Metro as a source??


lol seems so dunnit on the OFFICIAL nhs site thatel make the public feel all warm and cuddly wen watching underworld at the cinima this month flesh eating virus hmmm


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nar m8 aint got none but no probs at all so far with it if i notice anything il get some, needed a new laptop n spent all me last pennys on it.


lol skint flint fucking chav


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Mammal, but it's name doe mean fish with a womb


I watched summut on the discovery channel an there was a dolphin fetus and a human fetus, an there both identical up to so many months, mad it was, us mammals come from the sea...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

uk growers thread, what you sad fuckers growing fish.... ?????


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> _*Health?!*_ You're a pair of foodies, you and TTT  (I'm a shameless foodie so I'm not judging ya)


Ready meals... Trans fats... salts... I'll stop, I'm boring myself. 
Oh & a crisp packet in your garden is hardly evidence lol, if you find the holdall with the balaclave, gun & rape tape then you should start to worry.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> uk growers thread, what you sad fuckers growing fish.... ?????


Well they are making groundbreaking strides with GM foods
Could happen in the future, 'petri dish fish'. Fuck me I'm a marketing god.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

Rape tape? Is that something like this?

You know it was a good rape if you're till lying around when the police cordon you off


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Well they are making groundbreaking strides with GM foods
> Could happen in the future, 'petri dish fish'. Fuck me I'm a marketing god.


ye but its not the place lol its not the place


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

heres hoping for the first fish flavour weed thinking of sum names hmm

haddock haze
super kipper bubble bomb?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 2, 2012)

smoked kipper headtripper. But lets be honest, fishweed sounds RANK lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

Griffta said:


> smoked kipper headtripper. But lets be honest, fishweed sounds RANK lol


yeh prolly why no1 done them yet haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> heres hoping for the first fish flavour weed thinking of sum names hmm
> 
> haddock haze
> super kipper bubble bomb?


lol might need more carbon filters...sniff sniff whats that smell.... cod kush


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol might need more carbon filters...sniff sniff whats that smell.... cod kush


or u could just say u got a skank renting the spare room unlucky LOL


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Griffta said:


> smoked kipper headtripper. But lets be honest, fishweed sounds RANK lol



them girls smell fishy


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> them girls smell fishy


eyye ud know


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> or u could just say u got a skank renting the spare room unlucky LOL



lol now thats funny


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol now thats funny



i do aim to please.
watching that ferris buellers day of on comedy hd hm,mmm hd dint look as good from a 1986 movie


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> eyye ud know


its true but it dont stop you chaps from eating from the fluffy cup


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its true but it dont stop you chaps from eating from the fluffy cup


yeh and uz dont stop us either!
but i think thers qwite a diffrence between a fluffy cup and a dirty dish u know wat i mean


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its true but it dont stop you chaps from eating from the fluffy cup


They ain't all fluffy!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> They ain't all fluffy!



lol yeh good point masterbator
me? cant be doing with hacking thru the undergrowth if u know wat i mean i like it ther like WHAM! lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh and uz dont stop us either!
> but i think thers qwite a diffrence between a fluffy cup and a dirty dish u know wat i mean


still it dont stop you, dirty fuckers you lot are  if you leave a dirty dish for to long it ends up fluffy


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> They ain't all fluffy!


dont stop it stinking and it dont stop you dirty fuckers at all


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2012)

Whats with the masterbator? U cripple, still hangin onto that foot of urs lol!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats with the masterbator? U cripple, still hangin onto that foot of urs lol!


HAHAHA yeh man can hobble a little know now much tho 
got to grips with the meds to fukin loosing days going mental on sumonline forum sumwer? dont figure 

still sleeping on the sofa like after that tumble in the bathroom and very hard to get upstairs but the main point is im semi MOBILE again without my veins feeling like ther full of acid.....not for a little while anyways,
io think the shock of using a camode for the first and last time kicked the badness outa me well started to anyways fukin camodes lol not very nice and will NEVER use one againn ffs


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

stinky pink is good for sog growing lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2012)

this neighbourhoods a lot safer since the Blacks moved out.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> this neighbourhoods a lot safer since the Blacks moved out.


and about time too


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

hmm nicely chilled finally, wot a hard old day


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hmm nicely chilled finally, wot a hard old day


The fairy stop.by tonight the m8?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

na i sent the mrs to a local toe rag n got some tasty smoke haha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na i sent the mrs to a local toe rag n got some tasty smoke haha.


Haha sent the mrs, bet u she was pleased lol..... Thot ur mate Dave was swinging by??

Notice I use the name Dave, hasnt everyone got a mate dave?? You know one of those get u anythin guys lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

yeh thats it dave haha. but got a call "im at so n so n i cant b arsed to move".
so off she trots haha she was visiting a mate who just had a kid and its on the way back home so no option haha.
plus dave is one them in an hour types. then its the next hour? u no the ones. wanna shake em by the scuff by time they finally arrive


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah well if its on the way she cant really complain... At least you wernt left hangin altogether, a had someone tell me 2nite that a should take them a bit dwn even though a had no petrol because he stays right nxt to the petrol station, a thought you cheeky c**t.... Feckin fumin matey!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

haha they will try it matey. 
any excuse eh?
u should filled up with petrol n hung hand out window with the bud n drove off,wait for them run n catch up and repeat till u back at home n they stranded. haha lil revenge always good.
hows the foot doing? weed keeping pain down abit?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha they will try it matey.
> any excuse eh?
> u should filled up with petrol n hung hand out window with the bud n drove off,wait for them run n catch up and repeat till u back at home n they stranded. haha lil revenge always good.
> hows the foot doing? weed keeping pain down abit?


Killin today, on the go fixin the grow "area", puttin the farm back in, SLH cut arrived got under a t5 n gve a tiny dose of nute with some GHE bioroots, their biobloom is real good so hopin it has the same effect. Candy's helpin, so's the cocodamols but they play havock on the old bowels lmao. Got a few extra ingredients for the farm run this time. Jst need to save for my over-ride (hehe) and pk13/14, couldnt afford that when a ordered everythin else.

You'l need tae get a wee pic of your stilton up, stick on ma thread if you dnt wnt everyone lookin lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

What's going on here then 25 fucking pages since this morning, this thread is usually easy to keep up with lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

shes ugly . i fried her with some funky nutes in foliar. sprayed crap out her n then noticed the fan leafs looking bit ill. ended up lossing most leafs. nutes had changed colour too n i didnt notice.stoned to much i guess. she recovered but not a great plant. wish had pic off last round i did. had funky plants as my led was new and i didnt no how close to have it.
was to close in end, but didnt bleach it just made the bottom buds huge and main colas way smaller. 
only 2 oz yeild tho but was very tasty n looked mental.
my next grow after dam i will throw up a lil journal for u all too see n help n rip to shreds haha.
well i will prob get the mrs do it as i ent computer friendly hence no av pic hahahaha
u got clones today u say? cool b good see them in few weeks after some tlc


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

3eyes said:


> What's going on here then 25 fucking pages since this morning, this thread is usually easy to keep up with lol


UNLUCKY, thats what happened lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah thought as much him and sambo were having a rite chops before i left for work lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> shes ugly . i fried her with some funky nutes in foliar. sprayed crap out her n then noticed the fan leafs looking bit ill. ended up lossing most leafs. nutes had changed colour too n i didnt notice.stoned to much i guess. she recovered but not a great plant. wish had pic off last round i did. had funky plants as my led was new and i didnt no how close to have it.
> was to close in end, but didnt bleach it just made the bottom buds huge and main colas way smaller.
> only 2 oz yeild tho but was very tasty n looked mental.
> my next grow after dam i will throw up a lil journal for u all too see n help n rip to shreds haha.
> ...


U can stil throw a pick up, we wnt be cruel, well Sambo, TTT etc mite be lmao... Just got the 1 but its a belter, root a little damaged but the bioroots should repair that. JSt hopin she'l spurt once in the farm n fill ma screen, if not the fairy's goin to drop some bad ass seeds ma way in a day or 2, a no 12/12 from seed in the farm will fill the screen and with the scrog it will spread the light more evenly meaning bigger yield than the cotton candy, or at least not so much popcorn nugget... NEver dnt a scrog so the SLh if works will be a good practice run.... Jst got the bug mate dnt wanna pack up even if it is for a few wks, a no its goin to be a few wks more to get back up n runnin n its pissin me off.... Me thinks hypothetically I will send u some cash to post some weed back from the DAM lol (I wish)


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yeah thought as much him and sambo were having a rite chops before i left for work lol


As far as a know its wnt from a him, to a her, to a him, to a past member to a her again. I gave up after the 1st 10 pages, think everyones retreated to individual threads for some respite lol


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 2, 2012)

steamin' pile of shit comes to mind...


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

yours prob ent far off the quality off the dams smoke. wen i went only handful strains was better then wot i could buy here. 
na i like the ttt comments n sambos and mantiszns etc etc comments, they r normally needed to b honest. 
rather b told if im doing something braindead then having smoke blown up my arse haha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yours prob ent far off the quality off the dams smoke. wen i went only handful strains was better then wot i could buy here.
> na i like the ttt comments n sambos and mantiszns etc etc comments, they r normally needed to b honest.
> rather b told if im doing something braindead then having smoke blown up my arse haha.


Too true m8, fairy stole a coupla bits of mine n took them to certain RIU's, was kinda weary cos a wasnt impressed with the bud quality but a suppose in the end its not all about that if your smokin it yourself, its more the flavour n the high.... Still am loving the denseness of the livers n blue cheese n if correct and the bc is the ronnie biggs pheno I CANT FUCKIN WAIT!! hehe!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 2, 2012)

like u say a true smoker likes to try all sorts,dont have to cabbage ya to be a good smoke.
sometimes just a change off smoke for a day is the spice off life haha
i bet they b happy matey, just with the token like let alone the weed.
wots this ronnie biggs u talking?? wasnt he one the train robbers. is this some super pheno or sumthing?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> like u say a true smoker likes to try all sorts,dont have to cabbage ya to be a good smoke.
> sometimes just a change off smoke for a day is the spice off life haha
> i bet they b happy matey, just with the token like let alone the weed.
> wots this ronnie biggs u talking?? wasnt he one the train robbers. is this some super pheno or sumthing?


Haha a like bein a cabbage though..... But yeah nice to have weed you can function on rather than sit on the couch and stare at the telly not even watchin it. 

Yeah mate something like that read about the Biggs pheno on here when a was growin Barney's Farm Bc, but from what am lead to believe its from Big Buddha and it should be the Ronnie Bigs if it came from the same place as me livers. Super excited, been told grown properly n rite out it'l send u to sleep so should do ma foot wonders & ma relationship cos al be too stoned to argue,brucey bonus lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol only me


U really r quite.the wind up merchant,u plannin on keepin it up or u goin to end the thread?? Lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i did fuck all just stuck up for my self,it was only a bit of chit chat on the wild side lol .......lol... to many bud bombs


Haha,hello & welcome hope uv settled in well. At least u can gve as good,u'll feel rite at home. Drink ran out n hangova kickin in so off to bed. Jaha ma dog's jst started cryin at aleksander the meerkat on the telly,av neva seen a dog that loves telly as much as mine haha

night night riu


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i was at home in this place the first day on it...ok night night


U sound like.u were lookin 4 another round of banter? Dnt think av got it.in me.jst now,u tried dragon soup yet?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Push wot harder n al get it in maself????


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aint got a.clue.wot ur talkin bout


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yaaaaawn. Get u now hahahaha dnt.stick much in me apart fae the old thc. Sweet dreams cant b bothered now!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> man up sleepy head get a spliff on the go and we will have a chat about your grow...tell me all about it


That depends on wot ya wanna know? Lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> To each their own mate, i've eaten far better from far lesser chefs.


TBH I think that so long as the ingredients are top quality, and the dish is fairly simple, it'll be the ingredients that do it for me. The best fish I ever ate was prepared by a shepherd up in the mountains somewhere once - he caught several and cooked them over a fire and sprinkled them with a little bit of salt and lemon and that was it. Don't even know what the fish was. 

Or, for example, a perfectly ripened fig. Surely the most amazing dessert chef in the world couldn't improve on that?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> TBH I think that so long as the ingredients are top quality, and the dish is fairly simple, it'll be the ingredients that do it for me. The best fish I ever ate was prepared by a shepherd up in the mountains somewhere once - he caught several and cooked them over a fire and sprinkled them with a little bit of salt and lemon and that was it. Don't even know what the fish was.
> 
> Or, for example, a perfectly ripened fig. Surely the most amazing dessert chef in the world couldn't improve on that?


Shepherd,mountains,fish??? Somethin not quite right there??


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Everybody's avatar has changed...

The subject has changed...

What happened? How long have I been asleep? What year is it?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> all of it from start to finish...chop chop dont hold back now give it here


Click on ma sig,there's a.good 30 odd pages to keep u busy lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Shepherd,mountains,fish??? Somethin not quite right there??


Hmmm dunno how it works in the UK but in some countries they have shepherds who herd sheep and goats from fresh pastures to fresh pastures up in the mountains =) Waterfalls, rivers, streams and so on are the natural habitats of certain freshwater fish. And, erm, when you put these together, you get my scenario... Unless I'm missing something here? *sudden moment of grave self-doubt*


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

goat herders .. interesting .. are you in the third world ? 







this guy makes the most fantastic toad-in-the-hole


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> goat herders .. interesting .. are you in the third world ?


Hahahahahaha almost  And I used to live somewhere that called itself second world I think - aspirations of grandeur  Yummy creamy yoghurt and stuff you get from goats mind you.

@Unlucky:it was a chef's thread a few hours ago unless I was hallucinating. I might have been. I remember wondering at the time.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hmmm dunno how it works in the UK but in some countries they have shepherds who herd sheep and goats from fresh pastures to fresh pastures up in the mountains =) Waterfalls, rivers, streams and so on are the natural habitats of certain freshwater fish. And, erm, when you put these together, you get my scenario... Unless I'm missing something here? *sudden moment of grave self-doubt*


Thot ur shepherd was herding fish.for a min n captured 1 for dinner lol. To much bevy


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> who gives a fuck.... jog on up the mountain


U always like this?? Gettin quite annoyin


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> sad twat


he does look rather sad, bit strong calling him a twat though


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no its never been a chefs thread , you keep wanking your yoghurt away


it's an illiterate cunts thread .. but its ok


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U always like this?? Gettin quite annoyin


  

Poor bastard sounds like s/he had a really unlucky day


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no its never been a chefs thread , you keep wanking your yoghurt away


Excuse me but baklawa is female.jst like urself!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Poor bastard sounds like s/he had a really unlucky day


if only he had a goat farmer to cook him some trout!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> it's an illiterate cunts thread .. but its ok


Just a couple of nights ago I was raving about the quality of the humour on this thread actually.

Seriously, how long was I passed out for?! It's like I woke up to a parallel thread.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Just a couple of nights ago I was raving about the quality of the humour on this thread actually.
> 
> Seriously, how long was I passed out for?! It's like I woke up to a parallel thread.


nah, m8 goatboy slipped you a roofie and some acid in that fish


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

And they say sarcasm is the lowest form of whit/humour, seems it can get lower


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> if only he had a goat farmer to cook him some trout!


Or a really good hard.... smoke.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> And they say sarcasm is the lowest form of whit/humour, seems it can get lower


who is "they"


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> And they say sarcasm is the lowest form of whit/humour, seems it can get lower


Oscar Wilde?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wot u think cos u kid on ur runnin 18 600's ur a gangsta?? Fuckin jog on ya prick some of us grow for other reasons. U jump on a thread cos a fuss for a few dys n think ur it n a bit!!! Ur the fuckin wannabe. Ur ex is a copper,this that n the nxt. Googles a gr8 thing cos thats where ur patter comes fae. U no fuck all bout anythin or any cunt so fuck off back tae the smelly wee hole u.crawled out a!!!! Grrrrrr small minded wanks like u do ma fucki box in!!!!!


can someone translate this into english


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wot u think cos u kid on ur runnin 18 600's ur a gangsta?? Fuckin jog on ya prick some of us grow for other reasons. U jump on a thread cos a fuss for a few dys n think ur it n a bit!!! Ur the fuckin wannabe. Ur ex is a copper,this that n the nxt. Googles a gr8 thing cos thats where ur patter comes fae. U no fuck all bout anythin or any cunt so fuck off back tae the smelly wee hole u.crawled out a!!!! Grrrrrr small minded wanks like u do ma fucki box in!!!!!


Whose ex is a copper?! On this thread?!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Whose ex is a copper?! On this thread?!


Unlucky's ex man supposedly!!!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> so fuckin witty!!! Nae need for racism is there. Show's u wot a small minded nazi wee slag u r!!!


Don't we have any bouncers? Can't be arsed to get up off my bean-bag at this precise moment.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

"They" would be the people from my past namely my english teacher, and baklawa i believe so but could be wrong it's been along time since my school days


@scotia beautifully put mate


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky is a mole or a rat


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Unlucky's ex man supposedly!!!


Ah... well take a look at the poor girl's avatar... beggars can't be choosers and all that


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> unlucky is a mole or a rat


Hi. I don't think we've met, but I like you


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

We'l c,reported post. Will put up wae a lot but racism is out of order ma niece is mixed race. So i take that comment very personally. Wnt b bk on uk'r till that skank's given the boot!!!!! Take it easy my friends peace out!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> "They" would be the people from my past namely my english teacher, and baklawa i believe so but could be wrong it's been along time since my school days
> 
> 
> @scotia beautifully put mate


repeating the opinions of others is a necessary skill that all great followers pride themselves upon


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> We'l c,reported post. Will put up wae a lot but racism is out of order ma niece is mixed race. So i take that comment very personally. Wnt b bk on uk'r till that skank's given the boot!!!!! Take it easy my friends peace out!!


Mixed race girls are stunners


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> but its better than a twat like you


nothing lower than a rat .. you win


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

scotty just put the numpty on ignore mate, looks like that'll be the way to go and just let her troll on, on ignore. with nothing more than fuck off, jog on and the ramblings of a child everyone else will soon to do the same til she goes back under her bridge


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> id send you a map of a clit but you will still slip in the shit......shitter _


i would presume on your map, all roads lead to the chocolate factory
so you are not only a rat, but a toilet mouthed skank too, fantastic


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hay you wanna play in your bouncer and do you want your dummy too.... cry baby


That would have been lame coming from a six-year-old. For a 12-year-old like you it's beyond pathetic. Glue sniffer?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> That would have been lame coming from a six-year-old. For a 12-year-old like you it's beyond pathetic. Glue sniffer?


mmmmmmmmmm glue sniffing them was the days


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

you're*.. maybe you should be  
why are you pretending to be female, that is rather odd


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

dont hold back now give it here


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> you're*.. maybe you should be
> why are you pretending to be female, that is rather odd


lol pretending mmmmmmmmm born this way, are you pretending to be a man ??????


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

an illiterate troll .. he blends in so well, i didn't know he wasn't in the crew lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol pretending mmmmmmmmm born this way, are you pretending to be a man ??????


being born that way is no excuse for your learning disabilities lol .. rat


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> an illiterate troll .. he blends in so well, i didn't know he wasn't in the crew lol


and your all women and dont blend in no matter where you go


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Leave it Skunk, this is fun, it'll the the UK thread's first and only cat fight


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

poo is that it...not one of you can call your selfs a man...now man up and bring it on


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Leave it Skunk, this is fun, it'll the the UK thread's first and only cat fight


it has taken me some time to work out who are the trolls and who are not, you folk here are so quirky + illiterate 
but i think i am getting there now


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> it has taken me some time to work out who are the trolls and who are not, you folk here are so quirky + illiterate
> but i think i am getting there now


fucking hell your quick...lol bet your like that in bed...well done you


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

yawning yawning fucking yawning...3rd bomb i do be thinking


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive not got any......but can tell you have a very small willy the size of a clit and thats why your all women


No way sister, I can assure you that all the UK-ers on this thread have dicks like baseball bats - newbie privileges, I got to test-run each one along with free smokes - highly recommended, all excellent shags, all you have to do is PM them for a meet, really generous boys, these ones. PM me for my secret Top 5 list - one of them has two dicks but he's a bit shy about it, doesn't like too much public acclaim.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> it has taken me some time to work out who are the trolls and who are not, you folk here are so quirky + illiterate
> but i think i am getting there now


Don't think there are any other trolls actually. Yours and Unlucky's were the only 2 new names I noticed tonight.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

troll me up,troll me up,troll me up up up....yawning aaahhhhh


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hey if thats what your in to then hay you go and get all the dick you need..... shitter


Hey us girls have to stick together - I'm happy to share, they've got plenty of energy to spare


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

The troll has been placed on ignore .. now that the weasel has been identified without it's audience it will fade away 
with no one left to seek approval from to help raise its self esteem .. the troll/parasite will move on to another host


----------



## unlucky (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hey us girls have to stick together - I'm happy to share, they've got plenty of energy to spare


go and have a wank.....


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> troll me up,troll me up,troll me up up up....yawning aaahhhhh


Sweetheart, just PM them. They don't understand subtle hints, darling, they're men


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> The troll has been placed on ignore .. now that the weasel has been identified without it's audience it will fade away
> with no one left to seek approval from to help raise its self esteem .. the troll/parasite will move on to another host


Roger that. Dammit I was just drinking some tea, getting revved up (like I said, we haven't met - but I'm the quiet well-behaved member, the peacemaker, the subject-switcher... but I'm having a very bad week)


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Sweetheart, just PM them. They don't understand subtle hints, darling, they're men


PM = pre menstrual
PM = powdery mildew 

baklawa you are EVIL


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Feel like watching a movie. Any recommendations for one to start downloading now?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

what seems to be the trouble .. sorry to hear about your bad week

what type of movies do you like ?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> PM = pre menstrual
> PM = powdery mildew
> 
> baklawa you are EVIL


 Thank you, thank you, I've been watching and learning


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> what seems to be the trouble .. sorry to hear about your bad week
> 
> what type of movies do you like ?


  You're a skunkdoc, not a shrink, right? Just the usual kind of bad week - stalkers and axe murderers and stuff - but it just felt worse than usual because I was out of weed for a couple of days. During which time, bizarrely, it was this thread that kept me sane, so I'm feeling kind of defensive towards it tonight, albeit in a very half-hearted miaowing kind of way 

Mind-fuck movies. I explained the concept a while back on this thread, and will explain in detail in a few minutes if you're still awake, but this new weed is giving me raging munchies, gotta go and raid the kitchen...


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

i am a headfuck specialist by nature  and a skunkd0c  
erm not seen too many films lately, i tend to watch typical "male"kinda films, not too much thinking involved plot wise lol 

i liked drive, that was good 
in time was good, the woman in that wow lol 
johnny english, i watched with my son the other week was ok, bit silly
an old film called bad santa, has a little black midget in it, was funny my boy liked it too lol

dwarf* don't want to offend any midgets reading this


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> dwarf* don't want to offend any midgets reading this


Oh gawd I need to roll up a fresh one   I knew I liked you. Join me for a spliff in 5 =)


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

will do, last one before bed .. 4:25 am


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> will do, last one before bed .. 4:25 am


Somebody has to get up in the morning?

*ponders*

OK, so do I, I suppose, but not until 7 a.m.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

ahh you are a night owl too, for a moment i assumed you was a yank .. i am terribly sorry about that


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> ahh you are a night owl too, for a moment i assumed you was a yank .. i am terribly sorry about that


Haha apology accepted 

I was torn between watching a quick comedy sketch or logging onto this thread - needed a quick belly-laugh to dissipate the remnants of a nightmare - and I chose this thread. Finally got my belly-laugh a few minutes ago, cheers mate


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

all the illiterate cunts are sleeping, just YOU and me, this thread has never seen "proper" english before .. how do you understand them baklawa, you must share your system with me 

you're welcome, and so right, laughter is such a great tonic , i make a point of laughing at people all the time
it will increase the longevity of my happy life


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

So, where have you been lurking? Different thread? Parallel universe?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> all the illiterate cunts are sleeping, just YOU and me, this thread has never seen "proper" english before .. how do you understand them baklawa, you must share your system with me


Oh that's easy, so long as you're alone in the room. Just read the post out loud, under your breath if you like, and suddenly it'll all make sense


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

hmm i will give that a try, lol 
yeh i don't normally use this place as a chat room , normally just post update on my thread every week or so .. i guess i have been getting into it a bit more lately, still i'm not so keen on "chatting" on forums with a browser, its such a clumsy way of doing "chat"


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

But also a chilled, relaxed way of holding a conversation when stoned  Just drift in and out when you feel a little spurt of mental energy


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

That's a positive way of looking at it, your glass is half full


----------



## baklawa (Feb 2, 2012)

Listen mate, there's a 3-year-old in the house who gets up at 7 a.m. on the dot. As one needs to keep ones back to the wall and mentally alert at all times around it (picture an adorable weapon of mass destruction), I'd better get horizontal for an hour or so to conserve energy. Nice meeting you, speak later


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

okies have a good sleep .. i'm gonna do the same, was nice meeting you too
another native english speaker


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

skunkdoc u slag wot u doing "ere" haha. how r u?
morning mis bak
howdy uk


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Fuck its froze me tubes the slag fuck off jack !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

busy night again here?? glad i had an early one n missed the bullshit
morning cheds


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mornin fella fuck me its cold bbbrrrhhhhhh !!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2012)

scrap that i carnt be arsed...........


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

hell yeah. even my dog ent wanting a walk in this. i put him on leed and he just sat at door n looked at me as i opened the door.
normally hes dragging me out th door but today he thought fuck that n now snoozing the lame fecker
sambo sounding alittle pissed off now. did u get some smoke in end yesterday fella?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hell yeah. even my dog ent wanting a walk in this. i put him on leed and he just sat at door n looked at me as i opened the door.
> normally hes dragging me out th door but today he thought fuck that n now snoozing the lame fecker
> sambo sounding alittle pissed off now. did u get some smoke in end yesterday fella?


i aint pissed off m8, but was just reading last nights events and its just annoying now, yeah it aint the most serious of threads but there a limit mdb and from the look of every1s replys i think its been passed.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2012)

Because I was known to have a way with the ladies my mates all nicknamed me ''Mr Lover Lover'' until one night I shagged a Downs Syndrome bird up the arse.
Now I'm "Mr Bum Spastic." 

Morning all​


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2012)

morning 3eyes 

not working today then m8?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint pissed off m8, but was just reading last nights events and its just annoying now, yeah it aint the most serious of threads but there a limit mdb and from the look of every1s replys i think its been passed.


Haha sambo i found it rather amusin pal seems like unlucky need to find some cock if u ask me lol !!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like the weather has stayed frosty just like the thread......morning UK'ers!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2012)

i carnt be arsed chedz it aint banter m8 its annoying.

banter would have been me replying well your a big enough cock for all the ladies of the thread ukrg included lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> morning 3eyes
> 
> not working today then m8?


Later on mate afternoons today, got a new settee coming today with any luck i'll be in work when it comes so her old man will have to help them lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

3eyes how do.
na i agree sambo, it is boring now. fun having banter time to time but does feel like we got a child in the thread now whos determinded to slag anybody off at any givin time. just ignore them as she reads this n will b feeling like shes getting that attention her parents never gave her haha n carry it on


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

cold in the dam too is it dst? all over europe isnt it? u got any snow or ought there?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky will be goin on holiday today...flight info says no return flight available


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> unlucky will be goin on holiday today...flight info says no return flight available


my moneys on kev gets the post with the most likes hahaha


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2012)

Any of you guys see this the other day? It's funny as fuck and yes before you ask it is a fair reflection of Newport
http://www.channel4.com/search/?q=bouncers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt be arsed chedz it aint banter m8 its annoying.
> 
> banter would have been me replying well your a big enough cock for all the ladies of the thread ukrg included lol


Hey pal your right im even considerin re entering porn films and settin up a escort agency lol it seems to me that i could nt lose fuck all lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Any of you guys see this the other day? It's funny as fuck and yes before you ask it is a fair reflection of Newport
> http://www.channel4.com/search/?q=bouncers


lmfao............. wel ard...............

it was shamefull, really bad.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao............. wel ard...............
> 
> it was shamefull, really bad got a good friend who not a happy camper about that programme lol


I've worked the doors in the port and other areas around here and it is a fair reflection of the shit you got to put up with but the doormen were very poor and inexperienced somebody needs to teach them how to deal with people before they get hurt (which won't be long death threats have already been issued lol)


----------



## nasar (Feb 3, 2012)

any guys here working with the haze strains like amnesia, slh, g13 or tangerine dream?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

nasar said:


> any guys here working with the haze strains like amnesia, slh, g13 or tangerine dream?


wot u wanna no fella? sure theres afew who dabble haha


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Snowing as I type lad. It's going down to -16 by all accounts, with wind chill taking it down to -23,ffs. Coldest I have ever seen it in the Dam. Still Jamaica in the cabinet though )



mad dog bark said:


> cold in the dam too is it dst? all over europe isnt it? u got any snow or ought there?





3eyes said:


> Any of you guys see this the other day? It's funny as fuck and yes before you ask it is a fair reflection of Newport
> http://www.channel4.com/search/?q=bouncers


Sooo frustrating, iplayer and all the other catch ups don't let me play cause I am in cloggie land...grr.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Any you guys ever heard of a strain called Pepe? (refrain from the denim jokes please, lol) Supposedly a Haze, I have been asked to test out a batch. Any info let me know guys?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2012)

nasar said:


> any guys here working with the haze strains like amnesia, slh, g13 or tangerine dream?


I have a G13 x bluecheese aka sogouda close but no cigar


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pukka's dne G13 was his pride n joy (pic in his ava). Am waitin for a SLH to show a bit more root before a start it but not any prev experience. Best to ask Pukka he's dne slh also


----------



## nasar (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot u wanna no fella? sure theres afew who dabble haha


what strains you working with lol? which haze do you think is the best? around my ends there's mostly amnesia and slh but i wouldn't mind mind trying tangerine dream


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

nasar said:


> what strains you working with lol? which haze do you think is the best? around my ends there's mostly amnesia and slh but i wouldn't mind mind trying tangerine dream


They're all good mate,if grown properly and you get a good pheno, bit like pot luck. A think a would go with the tangerine dream persinally


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

So Pepe is a G13skunk pheno from what I can see. Anyone with any furthe rinfo please let me know? cheers, D


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

im not the haze man fella. i like my chese,blue cheese, ak,jacks, chronic, powerplants, pot gold,n old school skunk really. 
I prob need get with the times abit tho as all sorts new tasty crosses about. the dog springs too mind haha
i have a blue cheese on the go at the min and a baby rom/blackrose. will up the count in month or so and have a dog kush all ready


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im not the haze man fella. i like my chese,blue cheese, ak,jacks, chronic, powerplants, pot gold,n old school skunk really.
> I prob need get with the times abit tho as all sorts new tasty crosses about. the dog springs too mind haha
> i have a blue cheese on the go at the min and a baby rom/blackrose. will up the count in month or so and have a dog kush all ready


If you like blue cheese try the sogouda the mother i got is mental and good for 3-4 O's i'll post some pics again when the buds are a bit bigger


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

g13 cross u say? heard goods things on g13. may keep eye out for it cheers.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> g13 cross u say? heard goods on g13. may keep eye out for it cheers.


Whats happenin MDB your dog seed still fightin?


----------



## nasar (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog clear your inbox need to pm you, what strain you working with now?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 3, 2012)

@scotia is that a pic of rangers new investor lol! Suppose they could be doin with her cash an all that!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha a like bein a cabbage though..... But yeah nice to have weed you can function on rather than sit on the couch and stare at the telly not even watchin it.
> 
> Yeah mate something like that read about the Biggs pheno on here when a was growin Barney's Farm Bc, but from what am lead to believe its from Big Buddha and it should be the Ronnie Bigs if it came from the same place as me livers. Super excited, been told grown properly n rite out it'l send u to sleep so should do ma foot wonders & ma relationship cos al be too stoned to argue,brucey bonus lmao


Eyup matey, your on about ronnie biggs what lass named his BC mate, thats the cut you got he reckons its BigB i think, its a nice 1 mate got the stink an taste but strong with it!!

@nasar
Barneys G13 haze is a nice strain mate id recommend it massive yielder!....the SLH is better taste an smell, but you need to get a good pheno!

Mornin peeps or just about!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

whey up scotia yeah shes fighting hard,seed made to b tough so i think she will battle through it.had slight crak on side.
nasar i have a blue cheese. a seedling of br x rom and a dog seed im playing with
whey up pukka hows them frosty girls?


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

[youtube]yK0N9aaXRGY[/youtube]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whey up scotia yeah shes fighting hard,seed made to b tough so i think she will battle through it.had slight crak on side.
> nasar i have a blue cheese. a seedling of br x rom and a dog seed im playing with
> whey up pukka hows them frosty girls?


Easy geez, doin good cheers, hows yours? you gettin any pics up or what! lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

im thinking throwing journal up after hols matey. may also switch to coco so i will need to put up some photos to identify my mistake haha.
b good show peeps wot there seeds r doing this end too.
just been bit paranoid about stick photos here


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pukka empty your pm box u fucker


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whey up scotia yeah shes fighting hard,seed made to b tough so i think she will battle through it.had slight crak on side.
> nasar i have a blue cheese. a seedling of br x rom and a dog seed im playing with
> whey up pukka hows them frosty girls?


Glad to hear it matey, the crack'l just make it easier for the tap root lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Glad to hear it matey, the crack'l just make it easier for the tap root lol


yeah was my thinking too. haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah was my thinking too. haha


Whats your plans for today??? I'm on the couch nursing a hangover


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

haha is that y u was in the uk thread late? drinking haha
gotta clean house top to bottom got my daughter coming round for the weekend.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats the one mate, few cans of dragon soop blows the nut off u..... Should have jst watched tv instead of sittin on here listenin to that muppet!!

Could do with cleanin the house as well but that will be tomorrows task now


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah i new i was going to be stoned today when i found a cheesy reefer on my fish tank.
must been there couple week i think. wood come in handy if found it yesterday instead haha
so bin watching some docu about the 2012 end world all that and the mayans and getting stoned. i should get started really day is slipping by


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

We're watchin Ice Road Truckers Deadliest Roads, fuckin nutters who in their right mind would drive a HGV up a dirt track mountain road in Bolivia with 1000+ vertical drops at the side and obviously no guard rail?? No me anyway lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

baklawa said:


> No way sister, I can assure you that all the UK-ers on this thread have dicks like baseball bats - newbie privileges, I got to test-run each one along with free smokes


think the wife mite have objected o that but...OK



skunkd0c said:


> unlucky is a mole or a rat


yeh a mole from the irish thread to see how us EWNGLISHMEN get it right all the time


scotia1982 said:


> Wot u think cos u kid on ur runnin 18 600's ur a gangsta?? Fuckin jog on ya prick some of us grow for other reasons. U jump on a thread cos a fuss for a few dys n think ur it n a bit!!! Ur the fuckin wannabe. Ur ex is a copper,this that n the nxt. Googles a gr8 thing cos thats where ur patter comes fae. U no fuck all bout anythin or any cunt so fuck off back tae the smelly wee hole u.crawled out a!!!! Grrrrrr small minded wanks like u do ma fucki box in!!!!!


Nicely said me, i grow for myself not profit if i can cover the lekki at the end and throw a few qwid towards the little en then im happy as a pig in shit



baklawa said:


> Seriously, how long was I passed out for?! It's like I woke up to a parallel thread.


 and hopefully the next time u awaken it will be the awaking at HOME!



mad dog bark said:


> haha is that y u was in the uk thread late? drinking haha
> gotta clean house top to bottom got my daughter coming round for the weekend.



yeh gotta get rid all othem stella tins and pipe gauses the ex's who bring the kids dont appreciate that shit! have fun doing the family thing buddy! u know its gunna be a expensive weekend....................for u

OMFG THIS UNLCERS BEEN ITCHING ALL MORNING AND ITS BADAGED UP on one side its good coz if the shit was dead then it wouldnt itch but on the other wat a fukin nitemare havibg to rub me fingers over the bandages and wen i hit the sweet itchy spot OMFG AWWWWWW yeeehhhh

pains wer weird last nite foot was hurting but my shoulder was throbbing 
lol the human nervous system is one fucked up peice of kit!

morning guys n gals see shits stil flying from last night


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

Just realised in the apst 6 months i've paid out over £1100 on bills for services in the flat, gas water internet etc, and havn't received a penny from the flatmate. Bit of extra cash in the pocket, wooo 

I enjoy deadliest catch a lot, i like crabs  But i tried getting into Ice road truckers but just found it rather lame, one episode i wathed there was twenty minutes of buildup culminating in one truck trying to overtake another and stalling. Exhilaration stuff


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know the one u mean m8. Its usually better than that,the Andes one on jst now on history channels good


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

not gunna spend it all on drink r ya ttt?
get some grub in the fridge


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just realised in the apst 6 months i've paid out over £1100 on bills for services in the flat, gas water internet etc, and havn't received a penny from the flatmate. Bit of extra cash in the pocket, wooo
> 
> I enjoy deadliest catch a lot, i like crabs  But i tried getting into Ice road truckers but just found it rather lame, one episode i wathed there was twenty minutes of buildup culminating in one truck trying to overtake another and stalling. Exhilaration stuff


pawnstars a fav of mine ttt or any ww2 docs,the loggers were ok too?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> pawnstars a fav of mine ttt or any ww2 docs,the loggers were ok too?


hardcore pawn and storage wars )
pawsnstars is allbout memorabilia hardcore pawn is more like cash converters wen they dont get ther own way(customers) lmao some crazy fuckers on ther

swamp loggers and ice road truckers deadliest roads (irt deadliest roads)

coal is also good fuk doing any of them jobs
ufc 143 this weekend cummon diaz!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

My fridge is packed to bursting with food, i just can't be fucked to eat any of it, normally just let it all go out of date  still got about a week to eat the fresh pasta if i fancy it though  Booze sounds pretty tempting though  Nah, any money i get now needs to be put aside for future electricity bills as my income can no pay for them, only water and internet.

Pawnstars i found ok although the main dude ust annoyed me a bit, i quite liked the intrigue behind some of the products but I never really found much of a conclusion, oh, what would you know, he offered the bloke a shit price for his item and the guy ended up taking the cash  Although on the flip side i did occasionally enjoy it when a guy would walk in all sure of himself and firmly set in stone "i can't afford to acept anything less than $1000 for this, els it's just nto worth me selling" etc, 10 minutes later he's walking away with 200 bucks in his pocket 

When i'm really bored i just like to wikipedia things like old war planes and tanks and famous ships and such and learn about their history and such  WW2 naval ships were pretty wicked, i spent quite a bit of time walking around old school submarines when i was younger, really loved the espadon s637 although was a bit miffed that it was caked with bird shit


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 3, 2012)

theres one about restoring things iv not seen it


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> theres one about restoring things iv not seen it



yeh off the side of pawnstars its the dudes who did his restorations same ddue own programme


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2012)

Evening boys.
I found this vid again that I meant to throw up ages ago, don't know if anybody's seen it before but my bird found it on a Polish news site and translated the article for me.

[video=youtube;yg24SVqBF74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg24SVqBF74&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

The "industrial launderette" was purpose built to hide the Room and act as a cover.
10,000 plants perpetual harvest, the coppers found 140 kilos of finished bud in the drying room.
The maximum sentence for the whole operation under Polish law is 8 years, they'd been at it at least 5 years before they got caught!

Those nute tanks are just obscene!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

filthy police


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

breaking bad comes to mind with that factory


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2012)

Am I wrong in aspiring to have such a beautiful and efficient set up one day? (he says whilst daydreaming!)


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Am I wrong in aspiring to have such a beautiful and efficient set up one day? (he says whilst daydreaming!)


na u ent wrong was a proper pro grow op.
i liked the secret door. all electric very james bond haha
anyways have good weekend ukers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na u ent wrong was a proper pro grow op.
> i liked the secret door. all electric very james bond haha
> anyways have good weekend ukers


Lol, I new you lot would sympathise with the "kid in the sweet shop". If my bird really knew what went on in my head she'd fuck off sharpish, she's already a paranoid curtain twitcher thinking I'm gonna get her deported or chucked in a dirty lesbo prison!

And same to you mate. .


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> she's already a paranoid curtain twitcher thinking I'm gonna get her deported or chucked in a dirty lesbo prison!


yeh i get that shit of mine EVEN when nothings going on she made me actually go thru my coco in that 30 litre pot to finnd that taled seed wat wouldnt germ properly just so that yeh the house would be burned but at least we wont all got to jail for life!!LMAO women,,,,,but she dint have a issue with it wen she told me she wants to go dinsney fuking land u know wat i mean lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

Dinner!  I bought some corona, some mini peperamis, some chocolate mouse pots, and a camembert  although my mate will be round later on, and being that he runs a fish shop, basically means by 10pm i'll be eating battered sausgaes till they come out of my ears


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Dinner!  I bought some corona,


how weirds that ther was a empty bottle of corona on my kitchen island and fucked if i knew who's it was lmao

greasy food b4 bed have fun in the mroning mate! never mind eating battered sausuage ul be sqwirting em

just amping myself up for the shower missiongot a plaggy thig for over the leg but it fukin hurtss!!!! cummon lad i can f do it!!hahah pain suks ass


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

After an evening of alcohol i think that's rather a given mate 

You call it grease, i call it nourishment. "oooo, but you really should grill your bacon, it's much healthier" fuck that i'm gonna fry mine in a bucket of oil with a big dollop of butterr 

I was doing the washing up earlier and punched a saucepan in a fit of rave and now my hand won't stop bleeding, bloody muppet lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> After an evening of alcohol i think that's rather a given mate


pmsl yeh mate haha i dont drink so have fun in the AM!,
at least u can sit ther in peace with a spliff i cant get of and bak downstairs fast enough to get my leg elevated plus no smoking in the house...............oh im going on about nothing again lol

watching old emps of bullseyey lol awsome the prisez suk ass!

anyone remember this?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

Spliff? lol, no chance, i'm dry till canada, although i'll have the trim from the plant to make up a small batch of hash with


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Spliff? lol, no chance, i'm dry till canada, although i'll have the trim from the plant to make up a small batch of hash with


wounded u smoked all that off chedz?? wat hapened to spacing it out? lol as if!!haha

10 weeks for to me be able to sort ya out fella kinda pisses me off having to pay for it mind spec wen u grow the stuff my mans 40 pots fully up and running so all gunna eat in 10 get healthy again phheeww


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

I did space it out, half an ounce lasted me a week exactly, Couple of joints a day and it was gone. I'm not fussed though, no weed sucks right up until about a week later when you don't really care any more, sure a joint would be nice but the cravings vanish rapidly. 10 weeks and i'll be getting ounces for less than a steak at the pub


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I did space it out, half an ounce lasted me a week exactly, Couple of joints a day and it was gone. I'm not fussed though, no weed sucks right up until about a week later when you don't really care any more, sure a joint would be nice but the cravings vanish rapidly. 10 weeks and i'll be getting ounces for less than a steak at the pub


i get bad tempered as a mofo and sweats if i dont smoke i guess thats pretty shitty  missus dont smoke anymore more for me :0
so this canada buisness ur serious then? its like gunna happen? fuk i wish i wasent tied down commitments ect etc id be gone so jealouse...
shower time bbiab

half in a week...suppose yeh


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

sure it's happening, it's all ust a case of sending of various applications. I'll be a few months behind schedule so will likely be the case that i pass on getting in on the end of this ski season and doo 6 months travelling around Canada and maybe America (might try and get a bike license before i get out there) and then get on the ski season come November this year 

If all the plans fail once out there, i'll jut walk around with a sign saying i'll trim for free weed  Really wouldn't mind getting some experience in some outdoor growing over there, gonna be taking all my lights and such over as it is


----------



## Griffta (Feb 3, 2012)

Tip top, out of interest, whats your thoughts on the strainhunter videos. you said something about them on here a week or 2 back, think you said something along the lines of "we all know about the strainhunters". Just wondering what you meant lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

Well they're a bit of a gimmick and don't really tech you much about too much and they make up shit at times, in one video they walk into a cannabis plot in the mmiddle of India i think it was and immediately go "hey, that's church". They're a fun little hour but don't take em too seriously  Arjans's voice also pisses me off, although i think that could just be the Dutch accent lol I'll watch anything weed related though ::


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well they're a bit of a gimmick and don't really tech you much about too much and they make up shit at times, in one video they walk into a cannabis plot in the mmiddle of India i think it was and immediately go "hey, that's church". They're a fun little hour but don't take em too seriously  Arjans's voice also pisses me off, although i think that could just be the Dutch accent lol I'll watch anything weed related though ::


yeh VERY commercialized i.e gimmicky its more about the money now than the science/love of weed growing and smoking the shit


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

DAMN THAT WAS ONE PAINFUL SHOWER
fuk caps lok

so TTT wat u looking to do? up sticks permananttly i mean can u get a visa if your not offering anything to the country i.e proffesion or w/eva? bet criminal record fuks ya tho if ya got one
canada oh il dream tonite of hop,skip and jumping down cana main street with a joint going hahaha fuk u poolice its LLEEGGAALL!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm getting myself a 2 year work visa whih basically means i move there an life is no different to here in how things get done, but after those two years i've no idea, i'd just like the change, i certainly don't want to be away from the UK forveer, lots of nice people, and family and such. But who knows, 2 years is a logn time away, i could fall in love with the mountains and become and illegal immigrant  As i said, i like the notoin of getting a bike license so that should it be possible, i do a oast to coast tour around ameria etc.

I just need a holliday and a change  I've been working non-stop for the past 5 years, i've taken a weekend off to visit amsterdam but other than that i've not had a holliday or even a break in that time. Last company i worked for refused to give me my statutory holliday leave saying they'd pay it and then refused to pay due to administration. I'd like me some sun and snow


----------



## Griffta (Feb 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just need a holliday and a change  _*I've been working non-stop for the past 5 years, i've taken a weekend off to visit amsterdam but other than that i've not had a holliday or even a break in that time.*_ Last company i worked for refused to give me my statutory holliday leave saying they'd pay it and then refused to pay due to administration. I'd like me some sun and snow


Fuck off! Holidays are important mate, rest mind, body & soul lol. they put the silly, pathetic shit we worry about everyday in perspective.
Na seriously, after 5 years your due a long break & I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Fuck off! Holidays are important mate, rest mind, body & soul lol. they put the silly, pathetic shit we worry about everyday in perspective.
> Na seriously, after 5 years your due a long break & I'm sure you'll love it.


dam right bro,we all need a good holiday


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

yeh i need to start going on holiday need a break from the shitty council estate


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh i need to start going on holiday need a break from the shitty council estate


id never live on a council estate ever again


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> id never live on a council estate ever again


some of us have no choice my man


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

UKRG said:


> some of us have no choice my man


im a women :-/ ye i know, i lived on one till i was 17...had some good times but lots of shit times too.... what do you think about b cheese and ice widow as thats what ive got on the go now ?


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 3, 2012)

Away to put up updates have a peek keep me right lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

i do like the b cheese but my ice widow is the one i want to get in my bud bomb as i have been told its one hell of a smoke


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

3weeks to go and it will be ready....let the good times roll  ha ha top shit happy mondays will be back....bring it on helleluja


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 3weeks to go and it will be ready....let the good times roll


what will be ready? last i knew ur plants looked like a scortched blade of grass?
new grow? u the user whos spent like 300k on her attick and has like 365 ballasats or sum shit?

if so



really?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

lol...ice widow will be ready, ive got 8lights per room x3rooms and yes i over nuke some in the past so what ? happy mondays bring it on..love that band fucking happy happy


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol...ice widow will be ready, ive got 8lights per room x3rooms and yes i over nuke some in the past so what ? happy mondays bring it on..love that band fucking happy happy


im sorry nice avvy n all u just dont seem savvy?( I KNOW SAYS ME RITE!!>?? LMAO)


do u find youself trying to eat your own ear when hungry rubbing ur belly whilst unstoppably dribbling? sortov vacant stare to the celing? nodding your head to type on a lappy gaffa taped stick on your forhead to hit the keys whilst in a weelchair?

 
tosser 
here i hope this helps






PS thats one BIG fucking attick for 3 grow rroms and 96 ballasts


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

UKRG said:


> im sorry nice avvy n all u just dont seem savvy?( I KNOW SAYS ME RITE!!>?? LMAO)
> 
> 
> do u find youself trying to eat your own ear when hungry rubbing ur belly whilst unstoppably dribbling? sortov vacant stare to the celing? nodding your head to type on a lappy gaffa taped stick on your forhead to hit the keys whilst in a weelchair?
> ...


96 ballast wtf, its not that big, i dont live in a small poxy house and yes 3k in the loft so what ?...... happy mondays...bez your the fucking best...you make this manchester girl very happy happy happy 







ps 6oplants per room 15/20k every 9/10 weeks per room so whats 3k on covering my ass


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

happy mondays will be back, 11 days in madchester....... i want it now. wish the hacienda was still going...now them are days i do miss...sob sob


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> make this manchester girl very happy happy happy


say it all flmain manks







ps 6oplants per room 15/20k every 9/10 weeks per room so whats 3k on covering my ass [/QUOTE]


----------



## Griffta (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 3weeks to go and it will be ready....let the good times roll  ha ha top shit happy mondays will be back....bring it on helleluja


Already got our tix for the manchester gig 
Goin to the stone roses too

fokin ave it <does a manc swagger>


----------



## UKHG (Feb 3, 2012)

Griffta said:


> fokin ave it <does a manc swagger>



:chuckles queitly:


----------



## Griffta (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> happy mondays will be back, 11 days in madchester....... i want it now. wish the hacienda was still going...now them are days i do miss...sob sob


haha with yer there kidda.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Already got our tix for the manchester gig
> Goin to the stone roses too
> 
> fokin ave it <does a manc swagger>



i be there too madchester rocks


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

Griffta said:


> haha with yer there kidda.


lol my man and his mate use to take there pit bulls in,made me giggle...sad day the day thay shut it down in 1997, it still hurts


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2012)

g'day ppl hope your day has been green n smokey  thought id inject pics into the uk room dna sour cream x5 and my ladyburn top


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

looking good bro


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> looking good bro


 smells better lol 4 weeks till i sink my teeth, start flushin in 2


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

happy days an tha............


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2012)

wish it was quicker im almost out lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

yes i know that feeling only to well, i split my growing room up in to 3 so did away with that running out shit as thats sucks big time


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

happy mondays...... the boys are back in town


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 3, 2012)

kev.. fail mate...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

happy mondays wrote for luck.... top tune


----------



## unlucky (Feb 3, 2012)

ice widow mmmmmm smelling fucking yummy and looking frosty........ happy happy happy


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

i see the uk thread been busy the last couple of days lol 

must be all the usefull info and trustworthy members........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 4, 2012)

removed

You know im not gonna be funny with ya no more !! Haha but i wanna see this grow of yours as the way i see it there is nt a house less than 750k thats gonna have 3 lofts and believe me wen i say this its fuckin almost impossible to find 1 then especailly in manchester unless you built the fucker yourself that is how do i know this i hear u say well i ve sum top notch freinds from up that way and they are surveyors at top agencies in the country and wen told about your amazin 3 lofts they seemed to laugh and snigger then gently tell me it would b near impossible unless it was a country estate worth millions or you actually built them yourself in which they were built for purpose some how im thinkin its a little far fetched l


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the part about the inside information about FLIR choppers from her ex boyfriend who is a cop.. Who she then says only became a cop after they broke up.. Fucking genius...


cheddar1985 said:


> You know im not gonna be funny with ya no more !! Haha but i wanna see this grow of yours as the way i see it there is nt a house less than 750k thats gonna have 3 lofts and believe me wen i say this its fuckin almost impossible to find 1 then especailly in manchester unless you built the fucker yourself that is how do i know this i hear u say well i ve sum top notch freinds from up that way and they are surveyors at top agencies in the country and wen told about your amazin 3 lofts they seemed to laugh and snigger then gently tell me it would b near impossible unless it was a country estate worth millions or you actually built them yourself in which they were built for purpose some how im thinkin its a little far fetched l


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 4, 2012)

lolz

[video=youtube;7oH5Qc2zTrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oH5Qc2zTrs[/video]




UKRG said:


> and ive ruined the SITE lol i only use this and one more thread and only here thers any complaints? wen the rest of the word say brits are bitches they aint wring?
> 
> anyways fukk it have it ur way i wont vist this thread again dead as bollox anyways going fora shower much more interesting,,in a bit


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

the 24x600watt without a single bit of proof is the best lol or the fact certain members are all pally with it lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

Snowy morning to you all.

Sour Cherry out making snowmen....
















Happy weekend my happy farming friends.
DST


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

damn that last one looks like it tastes of cherry. delicious!
morning all...


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 4, 2012)

removed ...[/QUOTE]

priceless haha.
thats wot the uk thread about some well thought out humour. hahah made my morning that has. encore more more haha
dst that is lovely is that the smelly cheery or woteva name is from bb range? or diff cherry strain?
mantiszn where that message go??? crime to delete it


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

What's happenin folks! See this bitch been on bullshittin again, ain't said much on this thread in a few days, tryin to keep up with readin it ffs lol! Just woke up with a severe hangover, ain't had a drink or smoke in two weeks but tried to make up for that last nite, sufferin today, might ave to go for a bottle of southern comfort to bring me round lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

aint had a drink in 3nights now lol i no its not that great but ya gotta start somewhere, thought it might be time for a liver break after doing 2 bottles of black label smirnoff in 3nights, not good.

is gonna be a boring ol saturday aint doing nowt but should be helping a friend trim later on this afternoon, will get some green for helping so its good.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

My mate trimmed a plant about 5 days ago, confidential cheese, hopin to get a bit of that later if it's anywhere near dry, if there's one part of growin I hate it's gotta be trimmin!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint had a drink in 3nights now lol i no its not that great but ya gotta start somewhere, thought it might be time for a liver break after doing 2 bottles of black label smirnoff in 3nights, not good.
> 
> is gonna be a boring ol saturday aint doing nowt but should be helping a friend trim later on this afternoon, will get some green for helping so its good.


Thought its been quiet old sambo's off the booze!!! lol
Hows it goin old boy?? cuz's 30th tonight im gettin bolloxed lmao!!


mornin peeps see it was a fun night again!!


DST that SC looks tastey as! how long till the smoke report?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Flashback from last nite; my m8s got a wee dogue de bordeux pup, only about 5 mnts old, we were walkin from the shop last nite and it went to jump up a step and missed it, the dog started squealing in pain so we took it to the vet, they think it broke it's humerus bone, keepin the dog in over the weekend and goina have to do an operation on Tuesday, never heard a dog squeal like that before in my life! Lucky he's got insurance on it, probly goina cost a few pounds!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thought its been quiet old sambo's off the booze!!! lol
> Hows it goin old boy?? cuz's 30th tonight im gettin bolloxed lmao!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah been trying m8, im all good tho just got me sister n niece round babys running aroud going nuts, got the lappy up on the kitchen side cause the lil monsters will av it if down at there level lol

you aint got long left now av ya m8? 11/12wks? missus is only 8wks from the drop lol shes getting a c-section tho.

2wks into 12/12 now only 6wk left lol can see its gonna be a nice yield.

you getting mingled 2night then ya lucky fucker! what do ya drink pukka?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My mate trimmed a plant about 5 days ago, *confidential cheese,* hopin to get a bit of that later if it's anywhere near dry, if there's one part of growin I hate it's gotta be trimmin!


I did that in my last grow & got one on the go at the moment - tasty!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I did that in my last grow & got one on the go at the moment - tasty!


He showed me some of it last nite, looks nice, few of the leaves turned purple on it, it's been in an empty house with no heat on for the last two weeks tho, and temps been pretty low!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol yeah been trying m8, im all good tho just got me sister n niece round babys running aroud going nuts, got the lappy up on the kitchen side cause the lil monsters will av it if down at there level lol
> 
> you aint got long left now av ya m8? 11/12wks? missus is only 8wks from the drop lol shes getting a c-section tho.
> 
> ...


Its like that at me mums mate when i go up, kids everywhere lol hetic gotta love it though!

Yeh around 11week mate, cant wait now, gettin everythin sorted out an that!...has she chose the c-section then mate?

Get some pics up in a week or so then when youve got some nice buds on show!!

If im suppin lager i like calsberg export mate not many places have it, where im goin to night does kronenburg on pump thats a nice pint!, but could be on owt tonight lol, like some jd an cokes later on once im gased up or voddy redbulls


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

So any of u lot ever heared of a dog break it's humerus bone?, or know any dog that has, seemed to be in real pain, think it's goina have to get a few screws in it or something!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its like that at me mums mate when i go up, kids everywhere lol hetic gotta love it though!
> 
> Yeh around 11week mate, cant wait now, gettin everythin sorted out an that!...has she chose the c-section then mate?
> 
> ...


yeah i will get some pics up in a wk or so, missus choose c-section with the 1st and after ya had c-section u get offered it again well ya do here neway.

i sat in on the 1st c-section was like something outa a horror movie they where sliceing the missus up then had the hands inside trying to get the baby out! was rough m8 almost spewed lol then the baby as soon as she got out done the biggest balckest shit ya ever seen lol 

i dont drink anything but vods no beer,lager,wine,cider etc nuffing but the vods lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't think I could watch that myself m8, u goina sit in this time or give it a miss?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Think I'd need the bottle of vod with me lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't think I could watch that myself m8, u goina sit in this time or give it a miss?


yeah il be going in again m8, at least i no what to expect this time!

that thing with the dog sounds rough, will cost ya m8 alot! oh yeah ya said hes got insurance, dont ya have to pay it yaself tho then claim back the money?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah il be going in again m8, at least i no what to expect this time!
> 
> that thing with the dog sounds rough, will cost ya m8 alot! oh yeah ya said hes got insurance, dont ya have to pay it yaself tho then claim back the money?


Don't really know m8, maybe ya do have to pay and then claim back, hope not cos it could cost a few grand! He had to pay £65 last nite straight up, the insurance says u gotta pay the first £95 and they take care of the rest tho. When we told the vet he had insurance the vet just tutted and said "which one"! But when we told her which insurance it was she says that it was the best one so hopefully it covers it all


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

When my m8s bird took the insurance out we told her she was fuckin mad too, £22 a month or something, looks like it was the wise thing to do now tho!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i will get some pics up in a wk or so, missus choose c-section with the 1st and after ya had c-section u get offered it again well ya do here neway.
> 
> i sat in on the 1st c-section was like something outa a horror movie they where sliceing the missus up then had the hands inside trying to get the baby out! was rough m8 almost spewed lol then the baby as soon as she got out done the biggest balckest shit ya ever seen lol
> 
> i dont drink anything but vods no beer,lager,wine,cider etc nuffing but the vods lol


Fuckin hell nearly put me off me bacon sarny thinkin a that mate! lol!

surely ya drunk sumut else in ya younger days mate? or you been on the meth since birth? lol

i used to drink shit loads of voddy when i was off me tits used to be bang off it, wait till the corner shop opened at 8am an get a few bottles an all shot it till it had gone lol.....once supped a full bottle at blackpool after id all ready been out 16hours on sess, that got real messy lmao

Do you mix it with owt then geez? or just stright? even thinkin about it is makin me gag lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell nearly put me off me bacon sarny thinkin a that mate! lol!
> 
> surely ya drunk sumut else in ya younger days mate? or you been on the meth since birth? lol
> 
> ...


yeah i mix it ya nutter i couldnt drink it straight i carnt even drink it without ice lol have to have me ice and tonic lol

it was after i done a bottle of black label an 1/8th of so called coke n a load of back pain tabs of me sis that i thought maybe i neeed a break lol that was a very messy night.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

im off lads enjoy the day peoples.........


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Same here m8, defiantly need the ice!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

Afternoon boys,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a Vodka man myself. Ice cold, straight from the freezer in shots.
It has to be good gear though, none of that Smirnoff shite!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im off lads enjoy the day peoples.........


See ya pal!



The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boys,


How do mate!


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 4, 2012)

afternoon peeps!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do mate!


Easy Pukka, not bad actually. Got a couple more rooted clones to pot up in party cups shortly then only 3 to go (a day or two maybe) till I've got the 9 I need for The Lab. Ticking along nicely!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> afternoon peeps!!!!


....Dude,


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

@ Yorkshireman what vod u drink then lad? When I do drink the stuff I drink nothin but the smirnoff!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> trustworthy members........


i know been busy aint ya

afternoon ladies 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/508670-ultra-stealth-shoebox-grow.html

^%^pmsl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ Yorkshireman what vod u drink then lad? When I do drink the stuff I drink nothin but the smirnoff!


Belvedere mostly, and a lot of it!

I'm a bit of a Vodka connoisseur and I have the rare ability of being able to taste the charcoal in the massed produced stuff, especially Smirnoff.
And my bird's Polish so I import a lot of unusual, traditional Vodka.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Easy Pukka, not bad actually. Got a couple more rooted clones to pot up in party cups shortly then only 3 to go (a day or two maybe) till I've got the 9 I need for The Lab. Ticking along nicely!


Good good mate,......... you wanna try the 1ltr aipots mate instead of the party cups they kick arse! if ya not fussed about the big 1s at least give them ago, there spot on for veggin an are tiny aswell can veg for months in um with out gettin root bound!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm a bit of a Vodka connoisseur


u tried grass vodka?(poilish) its that thik its like syrup u have to pur half out and mix with water give it a shake it goes cloudy then clears up (unless u wanna be drinking 90+ proof syrup
evil shit that is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Good good mate,......... you wanna try the 1ltr aipots mate instead of the party cups they kick arse! if ya not fussed about the big 1s at least give them ago, there spot on for veggin an are tiny aswell can veg for months in um with out gettin root bound!


I've had my eye on those for a while then thought they would just add a step I don't need. The party cups are only the little half pint jobs just to get a bit of a rootball (fortnight tops) on the go so I can transport them to The Lab safely and then veg them in their final 15L pts under the 400w MH, then under 1000w HPS for production.
I think some of those big 20L Airpots are going to be top of the shopping list for next time though and replace the standard pots that I've got now.




UKRG said:


> u tried grass vodka?(poilish) its that thik its like syrup u have to pur half out and mix with water give it a shake it goes cloudy then clears up (unless u wanna be drinking 90+ proof syrup
> evil shit that is


Yes but your actually thinking of two different drinks, the Vodka with grass in it is this stuff.



It's called Zubrowka (pronounced Szhe-bruff-ka) and it's sort of the Polish national Vodka, they say it's supposed to be drunk in shots with an Apple Juice chaser.
mind you they drink all Vodka in shots,same as the Russians. It's only really western pussies who mix Vodka with coke/lemonade/tonic and stuff, to them mixing Vodka is like drinking shandy or a lager top!

The drink that goes cloudy when mixed with water and is usually an evil 80% or so is Absinth.


The more cloudy it goes the better quality it is, it should be drunk diluted with filtered water that has been dripped through a sugar cube in order to dissolve it into the drink slowly.
That particular bottle was an imported present, it's from the Czech Republic and it's 70%.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

This stolen WiFi is taking the piss today!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

DIAZ all the way on tonite cant wait awww yeh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2012)

Is that Nick Diaz guy Mexican? he used to street fight in garages and stuff? If it's the same guy I'm thinking of fuck me he's put some weight on, last time I saw him fight he was a skinny little dude of about 10-11 stone!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is that Nick Diaz guy Mexican? he used to street fight in garages and stuff? If it's the same guy I'm thinking of fuck me he's put some weight on, last time I saw him fight he was a skinny little dude of about 10-11 stone!


yeh thez 2 bothers nick and nate diaz ther both frikin little animals and some of the look mean faces they pull are fukin well funny

just got ah heap of nicortte stuff in sealed boxes patches and inhilators going on ebay if anyone wants any lemmi know 

got this neat little lcd tele 300 qiwd! who cares if its waterproof lmao for sailing aparantly and camping n shit...well it came of sum pikeys so its deffo caranvan ebaled lmao


----------



## Vapourize (Feb 4, 2012)

afternoons peeps...anyone know what the free madness seed from attitude are like, got 1 with my great white shark seeds ???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had my eye on those for a while then thought they would just add a step I don't need. The party cups are only the little half pint jobs just to get a bit of a rootball (fortnight tops) on the go so I can transport them to The Lab safely and then veg them in their final 15L pts under the 400w MH, then under 1000w HPS for production.
> I think some of those big 20L Airpots are going to be top of the shopping list for next time though and replace the standard pots that I've got now.


Mate you should see the amount of roots you get with the 1ltrs in 2 weeks its crazy, then they unrap easy as owt an are ready to go stright inyour final pots!
If youve been growin in standed 15Ls mate id say go for the 10L airpots will do the same job as the bigger pots, well even better an will grow bigger plants then a standed 20L easy.... I got 6oz of a BC in the 10L.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mate you should see the amount of roots you get with the 1ltrs in 2 weeks its crazy, then they unrap easy as owt an are ready to go stright inyour final pots!
> If youve been growin in standed 15Ls mate id say go for the 10L airpots will do the same job as the bigger pots, well even better an will grow bigger plants then a standed 20L easy.... I got 6oz of a BC in the 10L.


yeh im doing-10litre wilma pots VS 8 litre blag bag pots w/eva ther called VS couple 10 litre airpots
all same genitics conditions everything lets see hwat happens 



cummon then guys whats the snow like up your end?

and NO thats not my front door or even my street or even near it im not that silyy......................i try not anyways


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 4, 2012)

Not me mate.. One of the mods...


mad dog bark said:


> removed ...


priceless haha.
thats wot the uk thread about some well thought out humour. hahah made my morning that has. encore more more haha
dst that is lovely is that the smelly cheery or woteva name is from bb range? or diff cherry strain?
mantiszn where that message go??? crime to delete it[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 4, 2012)

i removed the posts cant have it both ways unlucky was sayin racists remarks and if people on ere dont agree with it then they wont agree with the quotes either..


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

I cant believe UKRG has the front to post. I sent him 20 bar for jeans and they never arrive. Pure fuckin brass neck. Im finished with this site


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I cant believe UKRG has the front to post. I sent him 20 bar for jeans and they never arrive. Pure fuckin brass neck. Im finished with this site


u ahving a laugh i sent em recorded even showed u the reciept? ive not recieved anything of anyone mail wise either?from u or anyone?cash also,

cant belive uve just sed that mate  ive pmd u like 50 times to make sure theyve arrived u havent repied whats your game m8?

i trust you with my bank details and you think im out to rip u of? lmao thats out of order man


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I cant believe UKRG has the front to post. I sent him 20 bar for jeans and they never arrive. Pure fuckin brass neck. Im finished with this site
> 
> can't ya take ya little friend woody out for a day trip and add the cost of the trip on lolol ya could look at it as an all expenses paid holiday lmao


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

your out of order silly man just got that of ther tracking website you shoulda just pmd me or sum shit







da ja vu comes to mind dont i feel sheepish about now


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 4, 2012)

smokin some nice afgan haze


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> smokin some nice afgan haze


well BULLY for you lmao

issit nice? 

i think i got sum variation of berrys deffo aint sprayed and does the trick so hmff 

u think it makes the smoke better/worse knowing the strain how good/bad it is?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint pissed off m8, but was just reading last nights events and its just annoying now, yeah it aint the most serious of threads but there a limit mdb and from the look of every1s replys i think its been passed.


Hiya, been off sick for a day or two, may as well start out by apologizing for the cat fight the other night, but I thought it would go unnoticed as everybody else was asleep and I was the only one left awake and I had to say something (or so I felt at the time). Sorry for lowering the tone of the thread etc. Won't happen again.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I cant believe UKRG has the front to post. I sent him 20 bar for jeans and they never arrive. Pure fuckin brass neck. Im finished with this site


But it's snowing. You can't go anywhere. You're stuck here for the night.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This stolen WiFi is taking the piss today!


Sorry mate, I was downloading a movie. Lemme pause uTorrent for you.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Sorry mate, I was downloading a movie. Lemme pause uTorrent for you.



LOL its ok he wil know ur not downloading....you having no curtains and all



The Yorkshireman said:


> This stolen WiFi is taking the piss today!


i know until i sorted the virgin out otherday i was using the same and ffs i nrly went round a few times to tell him to get a better package!
get a external wifi arial man they look like tv ariels and pik up bloody eevrything onthe chimney!
i mount a smaller one in the centre of my unused sky dish pretty great!

stolen wifi!!:snoffle:


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hiya, been off sick for a day or two, may as well start out by apologizing for the cat fight the other night, but I thought it would go unnoticed as everybody else was asleep and I was the only one left awake and I had to say something (or so I felt at the time). Sorry for lowering the tone of the thread etc. Won't happen again.


dont be silly she was a troll, id say a kid or a very distured adult.

you didnt lower the tone tho and there was no need to say sorry.

people use this thread to have a laugh and theres also some good growers that give good advice in here just dont need all that sillyness from unlucky etc, i also agree that racist remarks n posts should be deletd theres no place for it in society and the uk thread......................

am feeling pretty mingled that post took me fucking ages to write lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 4, 2012)

just started raining thank fuck, hopefully now my house won't be the only one in the street with no snow on the roof


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> just started raining thank fuck, hopefully now my house won't be the only one in the street with no snow on the roof


lol i just thought shit gotta hobble outside and check..................then realised nothing growing yet lol silly fucker i am


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

_'With so much drama in the LBC, its kinda hard bein snoop D, O double G. But I, somehow, someway, keep coming up with funky ass shit, like every single day...'_

Saturday night peoples! Wahhhhhoooooo!! I'm going for a MENTAL one, blaring some old skool & about to have a bath & then gonna watch the rum diarys lol.
Hope your all doing something more exciting than that!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> _'With so much drama in the LBC, its kinda hard bein snoop D, O double G. But I, somehow, someway, keep coming up with funky ass shit, like every single day...'_
> 
> Saturday night peoples! Wahhhhhoooooo!! I'm going for a MENTAL one, blaring some old skool & about to have a bath & then gonna watch the rum diarys lol.
> Hope your all doing something more exciting than that!


Hah me been out in snow with pyjamas


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> _'With so much drama in the LBC, its kinda hard bein snoop D, O double G. But I, somehow, someway, keep coming up with funky ass shit, like every single day...'_
> 
> Saturday night peoples! Wahhhhhoooooo!! I'm going for a MENTAL one, blaring some old skool & about to have a bath & then gonna watch the rum diarys lol.
> Hope your all doing something more exciting than that!



lol how weird i just added full snoop disc to the server fuk me thats weird! we must all be along somewer on the same wavelegth maybe on sum parralel plain fuk knows

sounds good griff lemmi know wat its like i tried but fell asleep 20 mins in 
all about ufc in the morning pal anyone want fast links lemmi know il hook u up 

watching hoarders its set in the usa ther sum dirty selfish fuckers over ther THE PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO HELP U YA TRAMP ba fuk it

hope u have fun grif sounds like u is already!

just found gangland season 1-5 sounds interesting give it a go

our kids just been arrested came to the house too! ffs sat ther stressin i dont even hav out on the go lol ffs i hate prison visits


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 4, 2012)

how do. kid gone home bin throwing up all night. had hour sleep. ended up going docs. shes gone home now. i watched the worst film ever today called drive.
DONT WATCH IT half the film is a bloke staring???
had a nap n woke to well deep snow. snow ball fight hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

Evening UK'rs how's everyone, just trying to pop me a DOG Kush, anyone done/tips??


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening UK'rs how's everyone, just trying to pop me a DOG Kush, anyone done/tips??


is that ya 3rd avy pic in 3 days? couldnt make up mind or trying confuse us haha?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do. kid gone home bin throwing up all night. had hour sleep. ended up going docs. shes gone home now. i watched the worst film ever today called drive.
> DONT WATCH IT half the film is a bloke staring???


#yeh ther saying its how the film was made very arty farty won some awards too,
u watch the bigninng title sequence and it looks promising then from ther its just waiting for summet to happen


----------



## Beansly (Feb 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> scrap that i carnt be arsed...........


Hey sam, long time no see. I see things haven't changed much. Still piss and vinegar and fighting with SOMEONE.
Speaking of such, where Dura been? I miss that fool.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

SORRY GUYS my pal just made a image im not gunna post the image,but the link instead,
LOL
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_Rqdw-qKrLs/Ty2hWSrgv7I/AAAAAAAACeU/PZ25se7a1ss/s720/SN.png infact maybe not sum1 will winj


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> _'With so much drama in the LBC, its kinda hard bein snoop D, O double G. But I, somehow, someway, keep coming up with funky ass shit, like every single day...'_
> 
> Saturday night peoples! Wahhhhhoooooo!! I'm going for a MENTAL one, blaring some old skool & about to have a bath & then gonna watch the rum diarys lol.
> Hope your all doing something more exciting than that!


isnt that the same dude from fear n loathing? not meaning actor johnny depp i mean dr hunter or woteve th dude was??? if so im dying see it let me no if its worth the watch please


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> isnt that the same dude from fear n loathing? not meaning actor johnny depp i mean dr hunter or woteve th dude was??? if so im dying see it let me no if its worth the watch please


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120669/

very on form ther mdb obviouslynot high enough


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening UK'rs how's everyone, just trying to pop me a DOG Kush, anyone done/tips??


cup of water then root riot mate!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> cup of water then root riot mate!


Haha a can pop a seed, a meant in the actual growin, is it a greedy bitch, prone to any deficiencies that kinda thing lol...

U no at ur party?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

hows all you funky growers this cold white night


----------



## UKHG (Feb 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/UFC?sk=app_247211121995467

prelims live NOWWWWWWW


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh well.. It was good whilst it lasted.. Unsub'd 

Laters


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Oh well.. It was good whilst it lasted.. Unsub'd
> 
> Laters


fuckin joke m8 honestly


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> fuckin joke m8 honestly


lol dont be like that


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> removed
> 
> You know im not gonna be funny with ya no more !! Haha but i wanna see this grow of yours as the way i see it there is nt a house less than 750k thats gonna have 3 lofts and believe me wen i say this its fuckin almost impossible to find 1 then especailly in manchester unless you built the fucker yourself that is how do i know this i hear u say well i ve sum top notch freinds from up that way and they are surveyors at top agencies in the country and wen told about your amazin 3 lofts they seemed to laugh and snigger then gently tell me it would b near impossible unless it was a country estate worth millions or you actually built them yourself in which they were built for purpose some how im thinkin its a little far fetched l


you dont know what your chatting about.how much room do you need to grow 60 plants ? then x3 lol get a grip. yes my house was gutted when we got it and was just what we wanted as we have boxed in all the vents from the loft down to the celler, you can get a terraced house £15k x3 £45k big money not.. i live in a detached house it had one extention on the left of the house and we had the 2nd extention on the right side of the house built both extentions 2 story...thats why its got 3lofts. extention cost £55k...... read and weap mr know it all


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> fuckin joke m8 honestly


[email protected] i needed to do this way your full


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 4, 2012)

edit delete m8 should hve put in ma thread or urs lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> edit delete m8 should hve put in ma thread or urs lol


lol...................


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

the £3k on the loft insulation (xtratherm) is working well as rooms up and running to the max and we still have snow on the roof, did i cover my ass or what  *hi 5*


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

This threads just dying a slow and painful death by the look of things! Some folk just dunno when to give up


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> This threads just dying a slow and painful death by the look of things! Some folk just dunno when to give up


i never started it but im sure of one thing i will never back down, i can chill out if others chill but till then....it stays the same


----------



## Beansly (Feb 4, 2012)

There's always one asshole in the bunch that has to ruin it for everybody isn't there?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Beansly said:


> There's always one asshole in the bunch that has to ruin it for everybody isn't there?


yes defo,glad its not me


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i never started it but im sure of one thing i will never back down, i can chill out if others chill but till then....it stays the same


Fuck ur an irritating bitch, u getting cheap thrills pissin everybody off!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck ur an irritating bitch, u getting cheap thrills pissin everybody off!


im very sorry...i dont want to piss anyone off....ok, you can all take the piss out of me and call me all the names under the sun/snow and i will just sit her and cry......im so so sorry


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

UKRG said:


> sounds good griff lemmi know wat its like i tried but fell asleep 20 mins in





mad dog bark said:


> isnt that the same dude from fear n loathing? not meaning actor johnny depp i mean dr hunter or woteve th dude was??? if so im dying see it let me no if its worth the watch please


Yeah its another Hunter S Thompson book, and a quality film I thought. Well acted, funnier than I expected and Puerto Rico makes a gorgeous location. Difficult as not everyone likes the same thing but I thought it was very enjoyable, but then Withnail & I is one of my favourite films.

What times this UFC on then??


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do. kid gone home bin throwing up all night. had hour sleep. ended up going docs. shes gone home now. i watched the worst film ever today called drive.
> DONT WATCH IT half the film is a bloke staring???


lol, I liked that film! Very little dialogue, bit like bullet with steve mcqueen. Less talking, more driving & looking cool lol.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol, I liked that film! Very little dialogue, bit like bullet with steve mcqueen. Less talking, more driving & looking cool lol.


im with mad dog bark,not alot going on but staring...not a good film at all.......sorry if ive pissed you off as i dont want to do that at all :-/


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah but your not _supposed_ to like it, its not a girls film. They make films about vampires with robert pattinson in for you & your kind.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol, I liked that film! Very little dialogue, bit like bullet with steve mcqueen. Less talking, more driving & looking cool lol.


I downloaded a dud file for the first time in my entire career of illegal downloading, so I took that to mean that it was a sign from the universe that Drive is crap 

Now revising interpretation. Loved Bullit. McQueen is the bollocks


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah but your not _supposed_ to like it, its not a girls film. They make films about vampires with robert pattinson in *for you & your kind*.





baklawa said:


> ..Loved Bullit. McQueen is the bollocks


There's ALWAYS an exception to the rule LOL


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah but your not _supposed_ to like it, its not a girls film. They make films about vampires with robert pattinson in for you & your kind.


my kind ............ ?


----------



## BudBeast (Feb 4, 2012)

where i live its complete and utter bullshit 280 pounds an Oz and its the dirtiest weed you will ever see it smells like shit and tastes even worse thats why i dont even buy it. Its been 2 month since i had a smoke and my plant isnt ready for harvest for another month . wow i just went on a rant lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah - you ARE a girl aren't you?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

BudBeast said:


> where i live its complete and utter bullshit 240 pounds an Oz and its the dirtiest weed you will ever see it smells like shit and tastes even worse thats why i dont even buy it. Its been a month since i had a smoke and my plant isnt ready for harvest for another month . wow i just went on a rant lol


I hear ya brother, its 200 notes here but it sounds like the same phenotype! lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

BudBeast said:


> where i live its complete and utter bullshit 240 pounds an Oz and its the dirtiest weed you will ever see it smells like shit and tastes even worse thats why i dont even buy it. Its been a month since i had a smoke and my plant isnt ready for harvest for another month . wow i just went on a rant lol


it might be time to move then ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah - you ARE a girl aren't you?


no im a women


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

like twins?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> like twins?


 what??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I hear ya brother, its 200 notes here but it sounds like the same phenotype! lol


madchester £150 oz good stuff and dry


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

couple of pics. cataract kush, 7 weeks & 2 days old, aaaaaah.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> madchester £150 oz good stuff and dry


I know, last time I was there I had nice bud coming outta my ears. 
love manchester.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no im a women





Griffta said:


> like twins?





unlucky said:


> what??????????????????????????????????????????


lol. excuse me its 3am & I'm not tired. Women is plural, woman is singular.
"I am women" conjurs up an image of some fucked up siamese twins or something.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I know, last time I was there I had nice bud coming outta my ears.
> love manchester.


lot of my weed on the streets,the good stuff


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol. excuse me its 3am & I'm not tired. Women is plural, woman is singular.
> "I am women" conjurs up an image of some fucked up siamese twins or something.


lol ye very funny mr


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

How long have you gotta wait till your ice... what strain are you growing again?
I'm just quick dring a little bud, weeks early but fuck it its still much nicer than my bag of 'orrible local shite


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> How long have you gotta wait till your ice... what strain are you growing again?
> I'm just quick dring a little bud, weeks early but fuck it its still much nicer than my bag of 'orrible local shite


ice widow will be ready in the next 3weeks


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

Just taken a few "e" . Vision going flickery and jaw swining


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

hhahaha we've missed you billy. haven't done them in years, thought it was all mdma powder these days


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just taken a few "e" . Vision going flickery and jaw swining


get them tunes blasting


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> like twins?


Siamese (hence the "I")


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

Im using ma fne. Just somehow managed to snap the power to the rueter


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

Ground control to major tom


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Siamese (hence the "I")


chill out and be nice


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ground control to major tom


genuine lol. you always do this to me you fucker, come on here at this time & start talking about how your flying or lines of 'proper'... makes me want in on some horrible tasting, class A madness. Open a beer & have a cig, you'll feel better


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

No beer but got fags. Good shout. Hitting hard


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

haha.. how many you done?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> No beer but got fags. Good shout. Hitting hard


you got me in the mood for a little sniff sniff...i will be back...... dillinger...ive got cocaine


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

4 bad idea tho.. big yawns and sicky feeling


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

Im sick of charlie. Got enough to flood columbia.lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ground control to major tom


Major Tom to ground control


----------



## Griffta (Feb 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you got me in the mood for a little sniff sniff...i will be back......


Tell me your not growing that in the attic too 
have a good one you lot, i better go to bed. Gotta be up at 8


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Tell me your not growing that in the attic too
> have a good one you lot, i better go to bed. Gotta be up at 8


lol i wish, night night


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

Is there a Dr in da house.lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sick of charlie. Got enough to flood columbia.lol



i cant stand chop down days without it,got to have a sniff just to stay with it


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Is there a Dr in da house.lol


Yes. Is there a jacuzzi in da house?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i cant stand chop down days without it,got to have a sniff just to stay with it


Do u know me.lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

im off as i got to dance....chow for now..have fun


----------



## unlucky (Feb 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Do u know me.lol


lol dont no


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

full screen this , and get down everybody. 
[video=youtube_share;2EgO2TH_Vxo]http://youtu.be/2EgO2TH_Vxo[/video]


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

Yo... you alive still?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuking hell dr. I need to veg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

ok i will find you something more relaxing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;muYaOHfP038]http://youtu.be/muYaOHfP038[/video]


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Doc, we haven't met but I'm a huge fan of your work.

Billy, entertain me. I can't sleep. Do a handstand against the wall. I dare you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks baklawa, watch this very very entertaining video. i think you will likey very muchy
[video=youtube_share;wdAwbEDME10]http://youtu.be/wdAwbEDME10[/video]


----------



## baklawa (Feb 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks baklawa, watch this very very entertaining video. i think you will likey very muchy


That has to be the most disturbing thing I've seen all night. Excellent. And here was me worrying that my dreams were going to be boring when I go to bed in a few minutes.

Me rolling a fat one and going to bed. Brat alarm goes off @7 on the dot.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Oh well.. It was good whilst it lasted.. Unsub'd
> 
> Laters


unsubbed.

enjoy the lies........................

pukka,scotia,robo sorry but ya gonna av a new regular in ya threads il apologising now for any future behavior lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

u cant go wrong with lil bit prodigy on a sunday morning...morning all. uk on its last legs? so it appears all the regs leaving one by one.
tis a shame has to b said but understand where u r coming from
hope if i get a journal up in month or so u will all pop in to rip my grows apart n lil banter haha
glad recorded ufc i didnt make it past half two, was it any good?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

probably not the best thread to ask in, I hear most UK'er diss the DOG on the under, lol.


scotia1982 said:


> Evening UK'rs how's everyone, just trying to pop me a DOG Kush, anyone done/tips??


And by golly, how is the Bipolar UK thread today? Always producing laughs with it's madness.

Peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 5, 2012)

Unsubbed also


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> probably not the best thread to ask in, I hear most UK'er diss the DOG on the under, lol.
> 
> 
> And by golly, how is the Bipolar UK thread today? Always producing laughs with it's madness.
> ...


really??? me n few others from here have been dying to try growing the dog. who r these shameful people u speak off? lol


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I talk ill of no one mad dog, lol....I just say what I hear. I am working on Regular DOG seeds at the moment, give or take a quarter or two and they should be available to all. Or you risk a fem route which if you are carefull can work out wonderfully and will not give you a better smoke.....period. It has been grown by enough people to vouch for me on that one...it gets not a lot better, honestly.


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 5, 2012)

can someone fill me in as i feel im a uk er also,a reg lol


----------



## Djedani (Feb 5, 2012)

wow in my area im paying 250 for cheese 260 amnesia is ridiculus


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

im trying grow the dog now dst i cant wait. loved the pics don threw up in uk thread it looks a crazy plant.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah its another Hunter S Thompson book, and a quality film I thought. Well acted, funnier than I expected and Puerto Rico makes a gorgeous location. Difficult as not everyone likes the same thing but I thought it was very enjoyable, but then Withnail & I is one of my favourite films. What times this UFC on then??


 just dealing with it now pal u want a link or what? hi speed like


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im very sorry...i dont want to piss anyone off....ok, you can all take the piss out of me and call me all the names under the sun/snow and i will just sit her and cry......im so so sorry


lmao ur fukin nutz......and heres me thinking im the fukin crazy one! 
ufc links anyone gimmi 5 and il hook u up 
NO FUCKING SPOILERS
OR IL BE FORCED TO BEET YOU WI TTT'S PEG LEG OK SUNNY


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you dont know what your chatting about.how much room do you need to grow 60 plants ? then x3 lol get a grip. yes my house was gutted when we got it and was just what we wanted as we have boxed in all the vents from the loft down to the celler, you can get a terraced house £15k x3 £45k big money not.. i live in a detached house it had one extention on the left of the house and we had the 2nd extention on the right side of the house built both extentions 2 story...thats why its got 3lofts. extention cost £55k...... read and weap mr know it all


Any1 else here smell the shit lmfao girl u aint gotta fuckin clue jog on chubby lol!! Owe and by the way we am still waitin for pics or u still pussy !! How longs it take to water 180 plants? Seriously im lovin the dribble !!


Dont worry all u lads that are old timers here she wont b hear long as ill sniff the bitch out and show her for wot she really is a big fat ugly twat that could nt grow to save her life like the last pic showed ill make it my mission to show how she s a FAIL !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/462588-residual-salt.html

told ya u know fuck all u silly little girl a nice read for the lads that u pissed off lmfao !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/462563-very-dark-green-leafs.html

fuck me from 5 to 6 to 180 thats alot of diffrence unlucky 
owe and wots that i hear your not used to this lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

You know i hate being a prick but you leave me no choice as alot of good peeps are un subbin to this thread


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

pm chedz ....



cheddar1985 said:


> You know i hate being a prick


LMAO really?

and chedz THIS is commercial unlike ur piddly effort lmao
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/508670-ultra-stealth-shoebox-grow.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 else here smell the shit lmfao girl u aint gotta fuckin clue jog on chubby lol!! Owe and by the way we am still waitin for pics or u still pussy !! How longs it take to water 180 plants? Seriously im lovin the dribble !!
> 
> 
> Dont worry all u lads that are old timers here she wont b hear long as ill sniff the bitch out and show her for wot she really is a big fat ugly twat that could nt grow to save her life like the last pic showed ill make it my mission to show how she s a FAIL !!


I read through ALL 20 pages of her previous posts yesterday just to see how much contradiction I could find, and I know for a fact she talks utter bullshit.
That muggy cunt's mucked her ticket, I've got more ammo for my gun than a fucking Afghan insurgent!

I'm just waiting for the perfect time and then she's getting it militant!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I read through ALL 20 pages of her previous post yesterday just to see how much contradiction I could find, and I know for a fact she talks utter bullshit.
> That muggy cunt's mucked her ticket, I've got more ammo for my gun than a fucking Afghan insurgent!
> 
> I'm just waiting for the perfect time and then she's getting it militant!



fuk that all my journals are gone ima remove all my othershit soon too

just took me shaver apart to put it in cleaner machine and thought huh lets tidy me pc desk 
I SHIT U NOT

truned me keyboard upside down gave it a few bangs and lmao about a ounce of shit came out,bakki,weed,dust,general nasty shit lol

fuk me i need to keep on top of that my buttons seem easier to type too so my spelling may improve!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

UKRG said:


> fuk that all my journals are gone ima remove all my othershit soon too
> 
> just took me shaver apart to put it in cleaner machine and thought huh lets tidy me pc desk
> I SHIT U NOT
> ...


Why remove your shit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

Hoovering up with a blunt while blasting some 2-step, fucking posh neighbours love me! 

[video=youtube;IwNO09dRu1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=IwNO09dRu1E[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why remove your shit?


gone on a big paranoi trip recently dunno maybe these meds or what I KNOW ther to do with my mood swings so maybe the paranioa too?

need to get my id changed i think

lovemy status "teaching how to roll"

lol i couldnt teach shit going thru my previous posts LOL
think i need a new graphics card my thingys stuggling at 1080 on the 50 hmff


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 5, 2012)

_have you all gone batty..........? _


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _have you all gone batty..........? _


lol think so summet yorkshire water have done BLAME THEM~!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2012)

I've a pair of lungs full of sawdust, won't be getting much sense from me this weekend.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've a pair of lungs full of sawdust, won't be getting much sense from me this weekend.



LOL

yorkshireman OM

so not upto much then TTT?whatcha bin building like? or community service


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

UKRG said:


> gone on a big paranoi trip recently dunno maybe these meds or what I KNOW ther to do with my mood swings so maybe the paranioa too?
> 
> need to get my id changed i think
> 
> ...


Lol, mine's about right. 
I don't really want it to change, it's why all my shit is in a personal blog linked to my sig and not a public thread. I like being in the shadows all Ninja!

Me too, I've got crossfire HD 3870'S that are getting a little tired now. And one of my hard drives failed on me this morning, I've got to try and back up 650GB of games by tomorrow cos I've got a lads night in planned and if there's no Pro-Evo the boys won't be impressed!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2012)

Just building some bits and pieces for the kitchen, house maintenance, that kinda thing  It's either that or i waste the afternoon on RIU, might as well be productie while i'm in the mood 

Get yaself a 4850, £40 off ebay and it'll play the likes of BF3 etc at 1920x1080 high settings without an issue


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

UKRG said:


> lol think so summet yorkshire water have done BLAME THEM~!!!!


That'll be the fluoride then!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, mine's about right.
> I don't really want it to change, it's why all my shit is in a personal blog linked to my sig and not a public thread. I like being in the shadows all Ninja!
> 
> Me too, I've got crossfire HD 3870'S that are getting a little tired now. And one of my hard drives failed on me this morning, I've got to try and back up 650GB of games by tomorrow cos I've got a lads night in planned and if there's no Pro-Evo the boys won't be impressed!


hdd faillure stinger! may just be the board on the bak u can get replacements on ebay for cheap
im looking into a 60-120 SSD for my o.s should tare ass on encoding then!

PM MATE

na wouldnt take much to find out my real name like a DIK i use this tag not thinking il get involved so much in the site pmd potroast on wether i should just getet his act delted and make new or wether he will change my id?
pain in the ass too tru

im not a gamer mate so i just use the 1080 port on bak of moboeven though its 3d enabled blah blah bollox and 8gb stil struggling il just get a 1gb ddr3/5 one of ebay cheap cant be arsed with all that crossfire sli bollox im a pirate not a gamer! graphics are less of a issue been looking into some 4gb ddr3 chips thing sare much cheaper than i remember them lol you can buy corsair 1666mhz 1x4gb ship for less than 45 BRAND NEW crazy man lol been looking into the new amd 8 core cpu too il wait tho sems pretty buggy atm

:yawn: sundays suk ass


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've a pair of lungs full of sawdust, won't be getting much sense from me this weekend.


mr ttt u haven't been giving old pinocchio a blowy have ya? haha.
did u make him lie haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 else here smell the shit lmfao girl u aint gotta fuckin clue jog on chubby lol!! Owe and by the way we am still waitin for pics or u still pussy !! How longs it take to water 180 plants? Seriously im lovin the dribble !!
> 
> 
> Dont worry all u lads that are old timers here she wont b hear long as ill sniff the bitch out and show her for wot she really is a big fat ugly twat that could nt grow to save her life like the last pic showed ill make it my mission to show how she s a FAIL !!



you are one big tit, it was only the other day you was saying you cant get a house with 3lofts for less than 750.000...you dont know fuck all....ps go on your hols ya 4plant wanna be....and i will put pics up as and when i want ok stinky bell end ....... yawning, pps i will be here as long as i want


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just building some bits and pieces for the kitchen, house maintenance, that kinda thing  It's either that or i waste the afternoon on RIU, might as well be productie while i'm in the mood
> 
> Get yaself a 4850, £40 off ebay and it'll play the likes of BF3 etc at 1920x1080 high settings without an issue


I can. The dual 3870's have that licked, they're overclocked and have Thermaltake Duorb coolers with 4gig of Geil Black Dragon RAM to back them up.
I'm waiting for something like the 6890's to get a little cheaper and I'll slap a couple of those straight in then E-bay the others.
It's a shithole at the moment I haven't cleaned it out in over a year!






UKRG said:


> hdd faillure stinger! may just be the board on the bak u can get replacements on ebay for cheap
> im looking into a 60-120 SSD for my o.s should tare ass on encoding then!
> 
> PM MATE
> ...


I'm just gonna back it up bin it and get a new one 1TB drives are less than £50 now. When I upgrade my cards I've got to look for a particular model Phenom x4 CPU, it's the same wattage as my Athlon x2 64bit and it'll slot into my AM2 Mobo saving me doing a full overhaul.


Nothing wrong with a bit of piracy mate! 



I've been chipping Nintendo Wii's for a couple of years as well. I was in a cash converters type place the other day that sells them with no cables or controllers for £30. I'm thinking of buying up 20 or so and sorting them with cables and a controller, pre chipping them and knocking them out with a couple of games for £100.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

AH HA! Just the muggy cunt!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You know i hate being a prick but you leave me no choice as alot of good peeps are un subbin to this thread


good, new blood and less clicky fuckers is good, now get back to your 4plants stinky bell


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd personally swap the 3870's out on a temporary basis even if just for efficiecy reasons, that looks like a 1kw supply wihtout reading anything, those cards are hogs. Only reason i'd consider upgrading to a newer socket (currently s775 ddr2) would be for the cheap ddr3 prices and for the power efficiency, my Q6600 B3 uses quite a lot in coparisson to what can be bought theses days. Although personally i'd just love to buy a itx board and a good sata controller for a big file server, and then keep a small shuttle as my main rig.

Loving the duplicator btw  always fancied buying one, even while knowing that it would end up as just for shits and giggles. Have a friend up in co. durham who kept offering me his at a rather tantalising price  Couldn't quite justify it to myself alas.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/462588-residual-salt.html
> 
> told ya u know fuck all u silly little girl a nice read for the lads that u pissed off lmfao !!


did i say i grow with no problems at all, its how it is,we learn and move on...my grows are all good now thanks to the help of other users on here..kev  thanks for your help.... now cheese bell jog on


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/462563-very-dark-green-leafs.html
> 
> fuck me from 5 to 6 to 180 thats alot of diffrence unlucky
> owe and wots that i hear your not used to this lmfao


5 t0 6 plants wtf, the last time i had 5/6 plants on the go was like over 5/6 years ago you need to get your head out your ass and stop trying to pick on me as your defo not getting to me and im not the one who says shit then deletes it as your full of crap......silly fucker....bring it on


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/462588-residual-salt.html
> 
> told ya u know fuck all u silly little girl a nice read for the lads that u pissed off lmfao !!


ha ha lol lmfao ive pissed some off...lol good times an tha........... bring it on


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm fed up of this sqabbling tbh. If people have issues and they're not resolved after a few posts, gtfo and fight it out elsewhere. Noone wants to read all this utter bullshit. You have done nothing but disrupt this thread and cause arguments from what i've seen. It obviously is getting to you because you don't seem to be able to not reply, so fucks sake, either have an argument through PM's or the Live chat, or just hold your tongue and let things slide. This thread is known for it's cheeky and sometimes insulting banter, that is to say calling someone a cum bucket, not to read 10 pages of arguing every time i log on. I am no angel myself but i known when enough is enough and that it is now simply disrupting a thread and annoying eveyone no matter the intentions or whether i'm in the right etc. 

Don't make me accept the modship offered to me and start enforcing the rules on you guys  a handful of posts, cool cool, page after page after page after page of bitching and it achieves nothing but pissing off all of the people who have nothing to do with it or care either way.

And hint. There is an edit button, there is no need to post multiple times in rapid succession.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm fed up of this sqabbling tbh. If people have issues and they're not resolved after a few posts, gtfo and fight it out elsewhere. Noone wants to read all this utter bullshit. You have done nothing but disrupt this thread and cause arguments from what i've seen. It obviously is getting to you because you don't seem to be able to not reply, so fucks sake, either have an argument through PM's or the Live chat, or just hold your tongue and let things slide. This thread is known for it's cheeky and sometimes insulting banter, that is to say calling someone a cum bucket, not to read 10 pages of arguing every time i log on. I am no angel myself but i known when enough is enough and that it is now simply disrupting a thread and annoying eveyone no matter the intentions or whether i'm in the right etc.
> 
> Don't make me accept the modship offered to me and start enforcing the rules on you guys  a handful of posts, cool cool, page after page after page after page of bitching and it achieves nothing but pissing off all of the people who have nothing to do with it or care either way.
> 
> And hint. There is an edit button, there is no need to post multiple times in rapid succession.


no thanks i will post and say what ever i want at any old time as its the way some of the know it all wanna beeeeeeee`s roll on here...if thay wanna stop then cool so will i,but till that day...let the good trolls roll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'd personally swap the 3870's out on a temporary basis even if just for efficiecy reasons, that looks like a 1kw supply wihtout reading anything, those cards are hogs. Only reason i'd consider upgrading to a newer socket (currently s775 ddr2) would be for the cheap ddr3 prices and for the power efficiency, my Q6600 B3 uses quite a lot in coparisson to what can be bought theses days. Although personally i'd just love to buy a itx board and a good sata controller for a big file server, and then keep a small shuttle as my main rig.


Nearly, it's an Enermax Galaxy 850w TTT. Good eye mate. 
They are actually not bad less than 120w each maxed.
If I upgrade the socket then I'm better off building a whole new rig, that's not likely for another 2 years or so yet. I built this when all the parts were brand new about 4 years ago, the 3870's I had on pre-order and they'd been on retail sale for only 3 days when I got them (fucking sods law the 8800GT came out 2 week later, but I wanted ATI anyway) and I paid £165 a piece for them then the coolers cost another £35 each. I've got about £800 in this (£400 just in the graphics), it's been through 3 motherboards (I have a discontinued Asus board, the only one in the world at the time that gave full 16x16 PCI-E bandwith to both cards) in the 4 years.

If I get hold of the 95w Phenom x4 that fits this socket to replace the Athlon 64 x2 6400+ that I have and replace the cards with something like the 6890's I'm good for a while. The rest of the rig is fine. I don't really need DDR3 as the Black Dragon is the fastest 800mhz DDR2 available and their isn't a game out yet that utilises it all or even makes it sweat. At the time I built this Specifically to play Crysis which it does and they've yet to give us something even close!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss i say, troll away but without any reply's who you going to annoy?


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 5, 2012)

madness lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2012)

If you're just here to troll as you appear to indicate then i don't think you'll remain here for long Unlucky  Why not try getting on with people instead of pissing everyone off.

I'm pretty much the same Yorky, althouhg when i bought my present computers they were mid of the range at the time and i just watercooled and clcoked em to shit. Before that i used to have to have the latest and greatest  It was a complete addiction, me and my dorm mate were both geeks and we'd spend half our time benchmarking and tweaking and buying this and that just to oust each other from the top spot by a couple of points  I once sunk almost £800 into a pair of 7800gtx's for my SN26P sli shuttle, and then got bored so spent about £600 watercooling the thing with two seperate loops all fully contained. That was a really fun challenge ha to be said, money aside. You say good eye, i simply noted that it was fucking massive  Like you say, there is no justification these days in upgrading, nothing requires the power companies are making availbale, that i think is why the computer modding and on the whole the custom pc scene has nearly become extinct, those with the know realised there was fuck all pint anymore, i remember "back in the day" when i HAD to upgrade to the greatest so i could play doom 3, simply not the case any more, any shit will do.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Ignorance is bliss i say, troll away but without any reply's who you going to annoy?


I'm getting pretty bored with it now. I don't often call by and when I do pop my head round the door I only really talk if I've got something to say or if something in particular catches my eye. 
This Pleb is really starting to test my patience though, there's only so long I can let a blatant "Billy Bullshitter" slide before they're are just given it straight and somebody's close to getting clamped!

"To be a good liar you've got to have a good memory" - The Yorkshireman.


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 5, 2012)

what page was all this i missed lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm getting pretty bored with it now. I don't often call by and when I do pop my head round the door I only really talk if I've got something to say or if something in particular catches my eye.
> This Peb is really starting to test my patience though, there's only so long I can let a blatant "Billy Bullshitter" slide before they're are just given it straight and somebody's close to getting clamped!
> 
> "To be a good liar you've got to have a good memory" - The Yorkshireman.


I'm the same i drift in and out, the banter and the abuse i can handle it's all good  the blatant bull shit i can ignore i just wish everybody else was the same there's some good guys on this thread always good to read when you want a laugh just gotta thumb past the shit to get to the better bits now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If you're just here to troll as you appear to indicate then i don't think you'll remain here for long Unlucky  Why not try getting on with people instead of pissing everyone off.
> 
> I'm pretty much the same Yorky, althouhg when i bought my present computers they were mid of the range at the time and i just watercooled and clcoked em to shit. Before that i used to have to have the latest and greatest  It was a complete addiction, me and my dorm mate were both geeks and we'd spend half our time benchmarking and tweaking and buying this and that just to oust each other from the top spot by a couple of points  I once sunk almost £800 into a pair of 7800gtx's for my SN26P sli shuttle, and then got bored so spent about £600 watercooling the thing with two seperate loops all fully contained. That was a really fun challenge ha to be said, money aside. You say good eye, i simply noted that it was fucking massive  Like you say, there is no justification these days in upgrading, nothing requires the power companies are making availbale, that i think is why the computer modding and on the whole the custom pc scene has nearly become extinct, those with the know realised there was fuck all pint anymore, i remember "back in the day" when i HAD to upgrade to the greatest so i could play doom 3, simply not the case any more, any shit will do.


Doom 3, don't even get me started! My first comp had a shitty ATI card (I don't remember what but I know it only had 4 pixel shaders!) so I went and shelled out £120 on 6600GT and the only card that was faster at the time was a 6800GT and they couldn't get hold of one. I took the 6600 home fitted it, overclocked it by about 30% and It STILL only ran DOOM 3 at 30-40fps!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

@ ttt i do feel your kind words will be as unwelcomed as my pinocchio joke back few pages haha. i tried being nice to the same person n offer lil advise on not winding peeps up n got it chucked back in my face with insults. 
i like a banter like the rest but seeing good growers being slated by a nobody was lil to much to take even by my standards.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

The Peb in my previous post SHOULD read Pleb but the intelligent people would get it anyway.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If you're just here to troll as you appear to indicate then i don't think you'll remain here for long Unlucky  Why not try getting on with people instead of pissing everyone off.
> 
> I'm pretty much the same Yorky, althouhg when i bought my present computers they were mid of the range at the time and i just watercooled and clcoked em to shit. Before that i used to have to have the latest and greatest  It was a complete addiction, me and my dorm mate were both geeks and we'd spend half our time benchmarking and tweaking and buying this and that just to oust each other from the top spot by a couple of points  I once sunk almost £800 into a pair of 7800gtx's for my SN26P sli shuttle, and then got bored so spent about £600 watercooling the thing with two seperate loops all fully contained. That was a really fun challenge ha to be said, money aside. You say good eye, i simply noted that it was fucking massive  Like you say, there is no justification these days in upgrading, nothing requires the power companies are making availbale, that i think is why the computer modding and on the whole the custom pc scene has nearly become extinct, those with the know realised there was fuck all pint anymore, i remember "back in the day" when i HAD to upgrade to the greatest so i could play doom 3, simply not the case any more, any shit will do.


think you need to say that to others not me as i give shit back as when i get shit thats all.....and i do get on with others and have night after night of good chats on here


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> @ ttt i do feel your kind words will be as unwelcomed as my pinocchio joke back few pages haha. i tried being nice to the same person n offer lil advise on not winding peeps up n got it chucked back in my face with insults.
> i like a banter like the rest but seeing good growers being slated by a nobody was lil to much to take even by my standards.


lmfao....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

As the late Bill Hicks said "It's a good job I'm fucking strapped in!".


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

ive only got one problem in my grow rooms and that is my intake fans for fresh air have ducting on and where the ducting enters the room it gets condensaition on it and it starts to drip...ive got a tub under it but want toknow if there is any way to stop it,its only like this now its so cold out side


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive only got one problem in my grow rooms and that is my intake fans for fresh air have ducting on and where the ducting enters the room it gets condensaition on it and it starts to drip...ive got a tub under it but want toknow if there is any way to stop it,its only like this now its so cold out side


If it's advice you want then your posting in the wrong thread, you need to be in Newbie Central or Grow Room Design & Setup.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If it's advice you want then your posting in the wrong thread, you need to be in Newbie Central or Grow Room Design & Setup.


but its ok for others to ask or post what thay want in here lmfao..mmmmmmmmm yes it is advice im after ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> but its ok for others to ask or post what thay want in here lmfao..mmmmmmmmm yes it is advice im after ?


Random people don't ask for help here, they go to Newbie Central or Grow Room Design & Setup. 
The only people asking for help in this thread would be friends asking other friends. A bit like "eya mate, give us a hand with this".


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

eya mate give me a hand with this condensation problem


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello uk growers, i thought id inject this lovely uk sour cream into the thread 5 weeks into 12/12............


canopy and bud veiw............

and a single greenhouse seeds - ladyburn 1974 also 5 weeks in.............
all these ladys ( 5 x sc and 1 x lb ) are 9-10 weekers bt mmmmmm they look good enough to eat ​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> eya mate give me a hand with this condensation problem


Mate!? Who the fuck are you!? JOG ON!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> Hello uk growers, i thought id inject this lovely uk sour cream into the thread 5 weeks into 12/12............
> View attachment 2040392
> View attachment 2040394
> canopy and bud veiw............
> ...



looking good mate


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mate!? Who the fuck are you!? JOG ON!


lol lmfao.........  shitter


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol lmfao.........  shitter


 lol unlucky unlucky lol whats up wiv ya condensation then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol lmfao.........  shitter


I'm not shitting anybody!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol unlucky unlucky lol whats up wiv ya condensation then lol


now its very cold im getting drips off my air intake ducting in my rooms...just wanna know to stop it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not shitting anybody!


good keep it that way


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

it sounds like you haven't insulated aswell as you thought unlucky


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> it sounds like you haven't insulated aswell as you thought unlucky


lol or to good as thats what you get when cold air hit warm air, its how rain is made lol :-/


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> now its very cold im getting drips off my air intake ducting in my rooms...just wanna know to stop it


What is needed is a vapor barrier outside the insulation. What I mean by that is some kind of waterproof/airproof layer completely surrounding the insulation. 

The moisture in that warm air is drawn toward the cooler duct straight through the porous insulation. It still condenses just as much as it did without the insulation because the moisture-rich air goes right through it.

With a water and air proof layer completely surrounding the insulation (with no leaks - all seams taped), no condensation will occur as long as the insulation is adequate to ensure that the ouside of the duct is the same temp (or nearly so) as the surrounding air. Whew! There's a sentence for you!

It doesn't matter what you use for the outer layer as long as its waterproof. Plastic sheeting, tarp, etc. Maybe something reflective.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> What is needed is a vapor barrier outside the insulation. What I mean by that is some kind of waterproof/airproof layer completely surrounding the insulation.
> 
> The moisture in that warm air is drawn toward the cooler duct straight through the porous insulation. It still condenses just as much as it did without the insulation because the moisture-rich air goes right through it.
> 
> ...



spt on mate i like it, i will look in to getting it sorted and let you know how i get on...big thankyou


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> What is needed is a vapor barrier outside the insulation. What I mean by that is some kind of waterproof/airproof layer completely surrounding the insulation.
> 
> The moisture in that warm air is drawn toward the cooler duct straight through the porous insulation. It still condenses just as much as it did without the insulation because the moisture-rich air goes right through it.
> 
> ...


Haha pal this girl has it down trust me she has it insulated and has a damp proof course already haha or she should have for 3k work on insulation lmfao


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol or to good as thats what you get when cold air hit warm air, its how rain is made lol :-/


i understand how it works, i'm making my assumption because your in a loft, i'm assuming your bringing air in from the house and venting back into the house somewhere else and if this is the case the air in your house wouldn't be cold enough, the outside air though???? is another story.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

seems delvite has nailed it down for you, did you not add a damp proof coursing? 

B n Q do 1000 gauge damp proof coursing for £40 a roll


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i understand how it works, i'm making my assumption because your in a loft, i'm assuming your bringing air in from the house and venting back into the house somewhere else and if this is the case the air in your house wouldn't be cold enough, the outside air though???? is another story.


yes its air from out side thats way i only get this problem in very cold times


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> seems delvite has nailed it down for you, did you not add a damp proof coursing?
> 
> B n Q do 1000 gauge damp proof coursing for £40 a roll


its got nothing to do with damp proofing my room its the cold air from out side hitting the warm air inside my grow room


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

i typed the second response straight after the first 1 you lot type to quick for me i'm a bit of a caveman and miss alot whilst typing.
do you have your lights on a seperate loop to the rest of your room? or is it the room intake having the probs?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i typed the second response straight after the first 1 you lot type to quick for me i'm a bit of a caveman and miss alot whilst typing.
> do you have your lights on a seperate loop to the rest of your room? or is it the room intake having the probs?


i have soom lights in cool tubes but i cool them with air from the house but the other light just have reflectors on them...in summer its all ok but in winter i get the drip drip lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> good, new blood and less clicky fuckers is good, now get back to your 4plants stinky bell


Haha nothin wrong with 4 plant grows imo but its not the way i roll im sure if you click through my journal you d realise this you mug not shit back down and learn alittle


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

well my first suggestion would be to change your intake and have the whole room as passive, which shouldn't be a problem with the amount of inline fans your running, how many filters are you running with how many fans?


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky ---------> do u have your intake to the floor? ( cold air bottom - hot air extraction at the top )


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 5 t0 6 plants wtf, the last time i had 5/6 plants on the go was like over 5/6 years ago you need to get your head out your ass and stop trying to pick on me as your defo not getting to me and im not the one who says shit then deletes it as your full of crap......silly fucker....bring it on


Haha so your callin yourself out jog on u muppet and read wot u write u silly little girl haha and who deletes wot u faggot full of crap lmfao thats why peeps on here have seen my work and have seen how i roll u mug and fuck me who are u to call any cunt a wannabe lmfao jeez u should b on jezza in the mornin !!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> well my first suggestion would be to change your intake and have the whole room as passive, which shouldn't be a problem with the amount of inline fans your running, how many filters are you running with how many fans?


i carb filter per room, i will try re rooting my air intake from the house instead of getting it from outside, i take the air from outside in summer as the room temp can get a tad high


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i have soom lights in cool tubes but i cool them with air from the house but the other light just have reflectors on them...in summer its all ok but in winter i get the drip drip lol


Hahahahaha wot a fuckin mug lmfao lol shit the lads are lovin this for sure !!


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i carb filter per room, i will try re rooting my air intake from the house instead of getting it from outside, i take the air from outside in summer as the room temp can get a tad high


 or et an air conditioning unit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i carb filter per room, i will try re rooting my air intake from the house instead of getting it from outside, i take the air from outside in summer as the room temp can get a tad high


Wtf are u for real lmfao if i were u id go back to newbie central and fix up you obviously av no clue about wot the fuck your doin im sorry but im sure u aint foolin no cunt any more lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

no think if i get the air from the house it might be ok then,but will have to keep my eye on the temp..thanks mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> well my first suggestion would be to change your intake and have the whole room as passive, which shouldn't be a problem with the amount of inline fans your running, how many filters are you running with how many fans?


She uses 1x6inch to 8x600s lmfao


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

you should be fine, running passively in this weather will be alot easier with temp control rather than drawing in freezing cold temps. what size fans do you run?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> you should be fine, running passively in this weather will be alot easier with temp control rather than drawing in freezing cold temps. what size fans do you run?


ye was thinking this my self,just trying to get out of some work lol..or well looks like i will be in there with the tool box..thankyou


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

easy dragon u up and about now and on top the grow? going alright?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im sorry i dont know wtf im doin anythin i say is full of shit and will continue to do so for the remainder of the time im here haja-)


Fuck me wot a joker


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> easy dragon u up and about now and on top the grow? going alright?


yeah much better now cheers mate, you?
the grows still ticking mate but still gonna be a shit 1 i can't wait to get it down n out of the way and crack on with the next, but lessons learned on this 1 will mean the new room won't have any more surprises for me, still haven't found any mites yet but found another line from my light to my plant and couldn't see anything so fuck know's, maybe there waiting to ambush me lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> you should be fine, running passively in this weather will be alot easier with temp control rather than drawing in freezing cold temps. what size fans do you run?


12 inch on the carbon outlets and 6/8 on lights and 12 on fresh air in to the room


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

haha yeah do ya for ya weed. chav borgs haha
good u on it. yeah am good thanks looking forward to my next run to. looking good line up for sure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> good keep it that way


ROTFPMSL!

If you came round our manor with an attitude like that you'd be feeling the back of my hand wench!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

12"in-take and 12" exhaust with the majority of the lights running separately running on a separate line?


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

i am growing a field in england outdoor this year its gonna be located in slough


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> 12"in-take and 12" exhaust with the majority of the lights running separately running on a separate line?


yes ............


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha yeah do ya for ya weed. chav borgs haha
> good u on it. yeah am good thanks looking forward to my next run to. looking good line up for sure


lol chav borgs, what you running on ya next round mate? i'm not to sure on mine yet it depends on how many clones i can take and if i'll be better running the clones or the small mothers


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2012)

fence said:


> i am growing a field in england outdoor this year its gonna be located in slough


Best of luck with that lol


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

come and help me please i have a field of my own and i have about 1000 seeds of cheese lets do this


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

are you running your exhaust 24/7 aswell then aswell as your intake?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

im trying the infamous dog. woof woof 
maybe if get my order in time may try the quazy quake i think name is also from bb
cant wait fella haha im hoping my blue cheese plant seeds 1st tho. n soon as tent cleared out i will fill with the dog


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

fence said:


> come and help me please i have a field of my own and i have about 1000 seeds of cheese lets do this


wtf lol say cheese and click this please---------------------- http://www.gardenerforhire.com/


----------



## Griffta (Feb 5, 2012)

fence said:


> i am growing a field in england outdoor this year its gonna be located in slough


whereabouts in slough mate? Sounds interesting.


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> are you running your exhaust 24/7 aswell then aswell as your intake?


 no i have a field ,it is 3 acres big fence all around barb wire etc i have 8 guard dogs all rotweilers pitbulls etc and i have 1000 cheese seeds


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> are you running your exhaust 24/7 aswell then aswell as your intake?


no only run them just befor lights on and then for 30mins after lights out, i keep a oscillating fan going 24/7


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

Griffta said:


> whereabouts in slough mate? Sounds interesting.


manor park area closer to iver heath and that if your a grower come help 50/50 split we can be the new scarfaces of slough


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2012)

fence said:


> no i have a field ,it is 3 acres big fence all around barb wire etc i have 8 guard dogs all rotweilers pitbulls etc and i have 1000 cheese seeds


They won't finish the weather is shit in this country if you want to grow outside in the UK go for autos and put them out in may or june or just don't expect to much in return


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

scarfaces of slough pmsl  sorry lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 5, 2012)

lets do this mayne!


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> They won't finish the weather is shit in this country if you want to grow outside in the UK go for autos and put them out in may or june or just don't expect to much in return


http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/british-outdoor-mix.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no only run them just befor lights on and then for 30mins after lights out, i keep a oscillating fan going 24/7


Hahhahahahhaha


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/british-outdoor-mix.html


Have you tried any of these?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 5, 2012)

Oi unlucky ive figured out the perfect way to solve your problem.. Suicide lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

outdoors fine in uk as long as u do in right time year like not now haha.
my mate uses the council rectangle recycle boxes with extra few holes drilled in it as a pot. gets huge. he puts them in shed at night if cold with heater n out in day. this keep warm but also so he can manipulate wen it flowers n doesnt let natural control it all. he gets huge yeilds so it is possible and u could get banging weed


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Oi unlucky ive figured out the perfect way to solve your problem.. Suicide lol


yip heeeeeeeeeeeeee cool get on with it then..shitter


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> scarfaces of slough pmsl  sorry lol


why not i could run this shithole easily


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Have you tried any of these?


not yet m8 bt who knows what the future holds.......................did u notice they dont tell you what ur getting


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

fence said:


> why not i could run this shithole easily


 lol wana play wuff


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im trying the infamous dog. woof woof
> maybe if get my order in time may try the quazy quake i think name is also from bb
> cant wait fella haha im hoping my blue cheese plant seeds 1st tho. n soon as tent cleared out i will fill with the dog


sounds like good things are coming mate, what did you pollinate your bc with? 
lmao the infamous dog, will be good to see someone grow it out are you gonna journal the grow? i'm sure you mentioned it before mate or maybe i'm getting confused again as i often do lol


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lets do this mayne!


 cool i'll message you the co-ordinates of my field


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

say hello to my little freind


----------



## fence (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol wana play wuff


say hello to my little freind


----------



## duncan1965 (Feb 5, 2012)

up in sunny Scotland it is £200 an ounce. Good stuff too.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

i went really creative n breed bc with bc haha. i had 8 seeds n one was fem. lil gutted but thought make best out of a bad situation n give breeding a run. helps with later plans also.
yeah will start journal mid- end march will post all the thread link at the time


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

think i better get my ass up in the loft and do some work but hitting the bud bomb makes me wanna stay put


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i went really creative n breed bc with bc haha. i had 8 seeds n one was fem. lil gutted but thought make best out of a bad situation n give breeding a run. helps with later plans also.
> yeah will start journal mid- end march will post all the thread link at the time


 sweet  im doin my own purple widow this year


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> think i better get my ass up in the loft and do some work but hitting the bud bomb makes me wanna stay put


 hehe call me cheeky.................[video=youtube;zbks0I02h-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbks0I02h-M[/video]


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i went really creative n breed bc with bc haha. i had 8 seeds n one was fem. lil gutted but thought make best out of a bad situation n give breeding a run. helps with later plans also.
> yeah will start journal mid- end march will post all the thread link at the time


that is bad luck mate seriously shitty odds, but like ya said mate making the best n all that and atleast you'll have plenty of seeds to guarantee better odds next time ya run it, with a bit of luck you'll find a keeper in the dog and not have to rely on seed runs n just do them for a change up either way sounds like you'll have plenty of options coming up very shortly mate, and i'll follow along when you do ya journal, i follow quiet a few but tend to stay in the background, i find typing a chore especially while stoned im not a natural on a keyboard


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

r u a caveman too? i cant even figure out how put up avy pic haha. think the mrs will b sorting pics on ma thread or there wont b any pics haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> hehe call me cheeky.................[video=youtube;zbks0I02h-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbks0I02h-M[/video]



ha ha cheeky .........


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> outdoors fine in uk as long as u do in right time year like not now haha.
> my mate uses the council rectangle recycle boxes with extra few holes drilled in it as a pot. gets huge. he puts them in shed at night if cold with heater n out in day. this keep warm but also so he can manipulate wen it flowers n doesnt let natural control it all. he gets huge yeilds so it is possible and u could get banging weed


That'll work but 1000 cheese in a field is a tad bit harder to put in a shed at night lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That'll work but 1000 cheese in a field is a tad bit harder to put in a shed at night lol


alot of heaters lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> r u a caveman too? i cant even figure out how put up avy pic haha. think the mrs will b sorting pics on ma thread or there wont b any pics haha


lmfao yeah i'm fucking useless to mate, definitely a caveman i've been dragged into the 21st century kicking and screaming my misses did mine for me to, if she didn't i would have had to have it explained to step by step and still wouldn't understand i'm shocking when it comes to all this modern technology the only thing i have half a clue about is my ps3 i've managed that with many hours of hard graft lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

1000 cheese plants? holly fuck that b a mare off a task for anybody pro or not. the smell will b the guys downfall unless its miles away from roads peeps farms etc etc n helicoptors b big risk too. wow i should read that lil better


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmfao yeah i'm fucking useless to mate, definitely a caveman i've been dragged into the 21st century kicking and screaming my misses did mine for me to, if she didn't i would have had to have it explained to step by step and still wouldn't understand i'm shocking when it comes to all this modern technology the only thing i have half a clue about is my ps3 i've managed that with many hours of hard graft lmao


thank fuck i thought it was just me.
if u cant fix it with a good hard kick then its to complex for me haha


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thank fuck i thought it was just me.
> if u cant fix it with a good hard kick then its to complex for me haha


Are You Are Becoming A Technology Dinosaur? 
by Dr. John Sullivan May 2, 2011, 5:11 am ET
in
Share

198



Technology is evolving at the fastest rate in recorded history, and tools relevant to recruiters are not exempt. Every day a new piece of hardware, software, or service is announced that could be used to better support world-class recruiting. Staying abreast of evolving technology is difficult but essential for any savvy recruiter hoping to stay on top of efficiency and effectiveness expectations.

Technology by itself is never a solution, but it often enables leading-edge solutions and approaches. When someone becomes aware of a new tool or service that makes an activity easier or cheaper or faster, they naturally see how that tool could work in other parts of their life even if that tool wasn&#8217;t created with those other purposes in mind. Hiring managers, candidates, and savvy recruiters forge such expectations, so failing to be aware of and address how emerging technologies could impact your recruiting operations is akin to saying &#8220;I am happy being a laggard.&#8221;

While there are numerous indicators that that you may be on your way to becoming a &#8220;technology dinosaur,&#8221; some of the more obvious are highlighted below.

If you don&#8217;t text, tweet, own a smartphone, or know what OMG means, it might be a good idea to take the self assessment and see where you stand on the dinosaur scale.


The Technology Dinosaur Scale

The following top 10 indicators provide you with some insight into how far you are behind the times. If you are falling behind on more than five of the factors, you need to consider yourself a potential technology dinosaur.
You wear a watch &#8211; the first and most obvious indicator that someone is &#8220;old school&#8221; is a watch on the wrist. Most individuals under 25 have become accustomed to using their mobile phone to check the time. A wrist watch is a redundant &#8220;single tasker&#8221; that is often wrong.
You carry a camera -- for anyone other than a photography enthusiast, owning a separate digital camera or &#8212; gasp, non-digital camera &#8212; is evidence of life in a bygone era. The cameras embedded in smartphones and tablets often shoot general purpose photos/video at quality levels akin to consumer cameras. In addition, embedded cameras are not likely to be forgotten and can share the captured memories with friends and family instantly. Even the national media have begun to use pictures and videos captured by mobile devices because of their quality and the fact that such devices are almost always present at the seen of a newsworthy event. If you need further proof that the stand-alone video camera is becoming obsolete, look no further than the recent announcement by Cisco Systems that it will shutter its Flip business unit which produces standalone high-definition camcorders, even though it just acquired the business two years ago for $590 million.
You still use a fax machine &#8211; if you use a fax machine on a regular basis and have the fax number listed on your business card, you are sending an instant message that you live in the past. Desktop scanning solutions offer far better options for transmitting hard-copy documents electronically. The fax machine has joined the pager and the VCR in the technology antique shop.
You use printers and file cabinets &#8212; typewriters, long ago headed toward extinction (there is only one producer left on the planet) should have been an indication that print in general was on its way out, but many missed that. Printed documents are expensive to produce, to duplicate, to store and to distribute. Digital documents are far superior because they can be stored, backed up, updated, and accessed more efficiently. As Internet access grows even more pervasive and digital document creation, collaboration, and sharing services evolve, print will disappear. The technology-savvy have already abandoned file cabinets and printers. Even books will fade away; Amazon now sells more e-books than hard copy books.
You make telephone calls &#8211; communicating by a telephone is rapidly becoming passé. Today there are so many alternative/asynchronous communication channels including text messages, tweets, social network messaging, video conferencing, etc., each of which offer distinct advantages over the sometimes dreaded phone. You might still hold the notion that phone calls provide the &#8220;personal touch,&#8221; but the data is in, and fewer and fewer people are answering!
You rely solely on e-mail &#8212; if you have an e-mail account with an old-school provider like AOL or Hotmail, most already know you are old-school. While e-mail itself is still alive, it has many faults that will soon doom it to the history books. Techno-savvy individuals are shifting to communication channels that restrict access, don&#8217;t transmit viruses, and offer 24/7 access.
You carry a day planner &#8211; worse than wearing a watch, nothing sends a message that you are not techno-savvy more than a paper-based leather bound &#8220;Daytimer&#8221; or calendar. Few under 25 even know they once existed. The technology alternatives are loaded with capabilities the antiques simply can&#8217;t rival including electronic alerts and CRM integration. Losing a paper-based day planner can literally be a disaster; electronic alternatives on the other hand provide numerous safer and even encrypted backups.
Your language &#8212; those that openly embrace technology realize that it brings with it its own language. For example, you can&#8217;t possibly text or tweet without knowing the latest acronyms like OMG, WTF, LOL, etc. But you should also know that this new language is gaining usage in all forms of communications and messaging. Even the length of typical messages is changing and becoming shorter to better fit the size limitations of tweets and the miniscule keyboards of smartphones.
You listen to CDs &#8212; if you still buy or listen to CDs, the world has already passed you by. Most newer cars have switched to MP3 technology, but even carrying an MP3 player is an indication you are falling behind the times. That insane multi-tasker called the smartphone can not only play MP3 files, but also access audio streamed live over the Internet or by satellite radio stations.
Miscellaneous factors &#8211; in addition to the previous factors, there are some indicators that are hard to categorize. For example, MySpace and Friendster might have been &#8220;cool&#8221; a few years ago, but today they are considered the domain of laggards. If you watch 100% of your TV shows on TV as opposed to TV.com, Hulu, Joost, or iTunes, you are lagging. If you play video games on a standalone home console versus on an Internet gaming network or even more recently on your mobile phone (i.e. Farmville and Angry Birds) you are also not &#8220;with it.&#8221; If you can&#8217;t walk fast while texting or if you participate in meetings without your mobile phone or laptop on the table, you may be falling behind the technology trend.

Falling Behind in Talent Management Technology

Technology designed specifically to support talent management or that is relevant to the things talent managers do is evolving just as fast as that for other domains. New software-as-a-service offerings, Internet applications, desktop software extensions, mobile applications and social media platforms, are making more advanced talent management solutions not only possible, but also economically feasible for even firms with the tightest financial controls in place. Some of the technological advances you as a recruiter should be knowledgeable on include:
Collaboration tools &#8212; if your company experimented with collaboration products in their early years, chances are you have grown to hate the category of collaboration software, but the offerings of today are easier to use, much more powerful, and in many cases integrated with the desktop applications you rely on. Basic services like Google Docs and Zoho and more advanced products like Microsoft Sharepoint allow talent managers to build technology-empowered processes that deliver exceptional internal and external customer (candidate) experience.
Social networks &#8211; while most in recruiting still look at social networks as a playground for sourcing, the capabilities of the major platforms themselves and the applications that extend them can be used to empower activities throughout all stages of the recruiting lifecycle. By incorporating document sharing and live chat, your careers fan page on Facebook could very easily become a real-time candidate support application.
Software-as-a-service offerings &#8212; the sheer volume of software-as-a-service solutions available today is overwhelming. While enterprise solutions can still be costly, pricetags often pale in comparison to licensed software. Advanced CRM solutions, workforce planning tools, collaboration websites, and even full blown applicant tracking options abound. For companies really lagging behind the times, many service providers now offer free/low cost personal accounts that you as an individual could leverage.
Desktop plug-ins and services &#8211; Plug-ins extend the functionality of the desktop applications you use every day. From plug-ins for your browser that let you organize your Internet research or automatically monitor websites for changes, to e-mail application plug-ins that let you send/receive messages to all of the major social networks, this category of technology is immense. If you can imagine it, chances are it exists. One of my favorite tools is Contact Capture from Broadlook Technologies; it parses the text of web pages extracting identifiable contact information and makes it available to a variety of contact databases, no more cutting and pasting.
Knowledge domains (ideagoras) &#8211; first coined by author Don Tapscott in Wikinomics, ideagoras are online places where large numbers of people gather to exchange ideas and solutions. Like it or not, one of the key labor types that will dominate the workforce in the future if the contingent resource engaged through any one of several dozen engagement models. Great examples of ideagoras relevant to recruiters include Slideshare, Wikipedia, and InnoCentive.
Mobile applications &#8211; I have said it before and I will say it again, the smartphone is without a doubt the most powerful tool in the modern recruiter toolbox. Not only can the smartphones of today support unified messaging across all channels of communication, they can also run a bevy of applications aimed at making the modern recruiter more effective an efficient. Online document sharing applications, social networking applications, remote access to enterprise applications, mobile CRM tools, location-aware applications, and productivity tools let recruiters do almost everything that could be done in the office outside the office.

Final Thoughts 

This quick assessment is meant merely to be a wake-up call to those that have been too busy to keep up with the latest technology. If you find yourself slipping behind, I recommend that you adopt the approach that Jack Welch used on his technology lagging executives at GE: acquire a technology mentor (probably a recent college grad) to guide you through your upgrading process. Set as a goal to learn one new technology each month until you become the technology leader within your department. 

lmao technological dinosaur


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know about a dinosaur according to that i'm more primordial soup lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

delvite said:


> Are You Are Becoming A Technology Dinosaur?
> by Dr. John Sullivan May 2, 2011, 5:11 am ET
> in
> Share
> ...


 did u know u could have gotten your cpu or lap top to read this to you lol shuda put that in there lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 5, 2012)

to b honest as soon as i saw the word technology my brain switch to auto. built a reefer instead to settle the dinosaur down


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> to b honest as soon as i saw the word technology my brain switch to auto. built a reefer instead to settle the dinosaur down


the reefer is a great peice of technology


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2012)

goooooooooooooood night uk room


----------



## erbzy (Feb 5, 2012)

*

Hello, Im a beginner to the indoor growing scene, been checking out the forums and v.good advice.

Im planning on exodus cheese i have ten fem greenhouse seeds, here is what i have bought 
1 x 600 watt Complete Euro Magnetic Lighting system with Grolux dual spectrum bulb
1 x Contactor 
1 x Grasslin Analogue Timer
2 x Easy Roll Light Hangers 
2 x Gro Tank 424 NFT System 
2 x Spreader mat, pump & delivery tubing. 
1 x 2 litres Canna Aqua Vega
1 x 2 litres Canna Aqua Flores
1 x 250ml Canna Rhizotonic
32 x 3" Grodan Cubes 
24 x Root Riot
1 x pH Down 
1 x pH Test Kit 
1 x Essentials pH Meter
1 x pH Buffer 7 Calibration Solution
1 x pH Buffer 4 Calibration Solution
1 x pH Probe Cleaner
1 x Bluelab EC Truncheon
1 x EC 2.76 Calibration Solution
1x 1.2x1.2m secret JARDIN tent (Secret Jardin Dark Room 120 MK2 - Grow Tent) http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=sec...1t:429,r:9,s:0
1xcarbon filter and ducting + CLIPS
1x rvk 125mm l1 fan
1x rvk 125 a1 fan

INSIDE MY 'SECRET JARDIN' I HAVE THE LIGHT SET UP, I HAVE THE CARBON FILTER POSITIONED AT THE TOP OF THE TENT (ABOVE LIGHT) TIGHT TO THE ROOF BARS WITH A SMALL LENGTH OF DUCTING CONNECTING TO FAN WITH DUCTING ON OTHER SIDE OF FAN WHICH LEADS OUT OF SECRET JARDIN AND OUT OF ROOM WHICH HOUSES SECRET JARDIN, ON THE OUT SIDE OF TENT I HAVE ANOTHER FAN WITH DUCTING EITHER SIDE WHICH BLOWS AIR FROM THE ROOM THE TENT IS STATIONED INTO THE TENT(AT A LOW LEVEL) LIGHT IS SET UP TO TIMER ETC.... I AM USING SYSTEMAIR RVK 125MM FANS 1X L1 MODEL AND A1 MODEL) I AM USING CANNA NUTES!! PLEASE HELP!


i think i have messed my first attempt up, i have had tent set up with all fans blowing, light on for 18 off for 6 , had the light high on chains to keep away from propagator (fans are on timer with light at the mo or will be too cold for seedlings when lights off), i brought root riot and didnt pre soak (should i?) i placed seeds into root riots and have sprayed once a day with water with ec level 1.0 ph level 6.5-7? its been six days now and nothing, admitidly i rushed into the project after spending weeks looking into everything. Its has been really cold in my area recently and at night temps are low (-6 outside this morning) so wondering if low room temps could be issue. 

If you have any info that could help me succesfully germinate, or any info about tent set-up i would be really grateful as i trying to keep a hat on this and do not wish to ask any of my friends etc. 

THIS IS MY FIRST ATTEMPTS EVER SO PLEASE USE BASIC TERMINOLOGY LOL!!!!! STEP BY STEP WOULD BE GREAT FROM OPENING THE ROOT RIOT PACK TO SEEDLINGS SPROUTING.

CHEERS

ps any info on the following basics would be great

- temperatures at the different stages
- nute/water temp for nft grows
- keeping tent warm at night (when lights off and fans are on)
- ph levels through out
- germinating out of root riot
- anything else that will be of great help to a newby who has spent a few £££!

I SPENT WEEKS RESEARCHING AND NOW IM THERE I GOT A BIT NERVOUS AND FORGOTTEN MOST STUFF!! - STARTING TO DOCUMENT EVERYTHING NOW FOR FUTURE!

and yes i have spent quite a bit of money for a newby but if it helps me sleep at night then so be it!​
​
*


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

air intake now moved from getting the air out side and now getting the air from in the house....will look 2moz see if its working well and if the temp in the room is ok  thanks for all your help


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2012)

as any one on here used or no if the bigred bud trimmers are any good as im thinking of getting one ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mornin bitches


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin bitches


lol mornin cheddar


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2012)

lol this thread is great i can wish good mornin and good night on the same page  elo ppl


----------



## RobotBoy (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning growers! Hows everyone?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol this thread is great i can wish good mornin and good night on the same page  elo ppl


lol ye was a chilled night on here, hows you this cold day ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Morning growers! Hows everyone?



good good but cold and dont wanna go out,hows you ?


----------



## RobotBoy (Feb 6, 2012)

Not too bad just at work but wishing I was at home checking on my grow and smoking out.


----------



## delvite (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol ye was a chilled night on here, hows you this cold day ?


alls good, i think a couple of extra layers is in order today


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Not too bad just at work but wishing I was at home checking on my grow and smoking out.


ye i get like that, being in ya grow room can be the best place to be full stop


----------



## RobotBoy (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah theres nothing better


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> alls good, i think a couple of extra layers is in order today


wooly knicks i do be thinking , ive got to go out and its to cold zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

got to go to work see how the work force is getting on , love to stay and chat,, you all have a nice day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

christ the toon need to stop having early kick off's on sundays. my heeds like a shit house door.


----------



## erbzy (Feb 6, 2012)

erbzy said:


> *
> 
> Hello, Im a beginner to the indoor growing scene, been checking out the forums and v.good advice.
> 
> ...


ANy brits wanna help with this?? ive had two likes ... no advice .. thought we pulled together thru hard times!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

Never used root riot cubes so don't know anything about them, everytime I germinate I more often than not get 100% success, side plate outta the cupboard, paper towels(kitchen roll) onto the plate, splash some tap water onto the paper towel, pop the seeds onto the paper towel, cover with more paper towel, wet this as well, cover the plate with another one the same size and stick it under the quilt on a bed with an electric blanket turned on underneath it, usually between a day or two, BANG, a germinated seed with a root about 1-2cm long. In ur case temps could be the problem, I give mine plenty of heat from the electric blanket and I reckon this speeds it all up


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

Once my seeds are rooted, straight into small rockwool cubes and into the clay pebbles on a wilma drip system, making sure the drip is just hittin the rockwool and keepin it wet, one thing I never have a problem with is getting them started


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

So you have afew beans in riot cubes that are not sprouting after 5 days. Do you know what the temps are when the lights are off? 

Beans are hardy and will eventually germinate over time no matter what (unless they get soaked, split, rot or something). Get one of the cubes and have a little root around (pardun the pun) see what's happening with the little pip. As long as it hasn't turned dark brown/blackish (which means it has probably rotted) you should be okay. Like Mastergorw said, you need to give them a little bit of a warm temps if forcing a seed to grow (otherwise you pop it in the soil outside and let the sun and nature do it's job which can take a whole season in some instances). However we are inside and need to force things a bit (hence the constant cozy temps).

Get them out of the ground first (sometimes can take more than 5 days when put straight into soil/substrate) and then deal with your other worries moving forward.

Give em time, good karma and they will come good.

Peace, DST




erbzy said:


> ANy brits wanna help with this?? ive had two likes ... no advice .. thought we pulled together thru hard times!


----------



## finchyfinch (Feb 6, 2012)

"A NORML LIFE" 
http://www.sockshare.com/file/AB575B63676E537F#
Well worth a watch, real food for thought.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

How often do any of u folk change your carbon filter? I've a couple of bluewidows in there last 2-3 wks and just realised this morning that the smell as soon as lights come on stinks the house out, later on in the day it's not too bad. Had the filter for nearly a year was thinking this could be the problem, needs sorted soon. I've a couple of ona air blocks comin tomoro hopefully, hoping they do the trick and once this grows done I'll change my filter, so how often does anyone change there's?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

erbzy said:


> ANy brits wanna help with this?? ive had two likes ... no advice .. thought we pulled together thru hard times!


wait u dudnt geerninate the seeds in the tiitue before putting em in riots?
they should be i coimpete darkeness til you get a nice tap root then put them in the root riots undercool lighting till thyve srpouted properly the worste all being well u should see results by now



3eyes said:


> That'll work but 1000 cheese in a field is a tad bit harder to put in a shed at night lol


LOL


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How often do any of u folk change your carbon filter? I've a couple of bluewidows in there last 2-3 wks and just realised this morning that the smell as soon as lights come on stinks the house out, later on in the day it's not too bad. Had the filter for nearly a year was thinking this could be the problem, needs sorted soon. I've a couple of ona air blocks comin tomoro hopefully, hoping they do the trick and once this grows done I'll change my filter, so how often does anyone change there's?


buya yanke cadle or 3 wouldnt need any filter then!

cuple yrs sum told em to have to re-activtae the carbon i think u have to put it in th oven or sum shit imnot sure just google how to reactivate carbon ina carbon filter

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=62215


----------



## 00ashoo (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How often do any of u folk change your carbon filter? I've a couple of bluewidows in there last 2-3 wks and just realised this morning that the smell as soon as lights come on stinks the house out, later on in the day it's not too bad. Had the filter for nearly a year was thinking this could be the problem, needs sorted soon. I've a couple of ona air blocks comin tomoro hopefully, hoping they do the trick and once this grows done I'll change my filter, so how often does anyone change there's?


i use a homemade one and change the carbon every 6month or so
ive done blue widow n a few ona gels wont help much with the pong, candles n ona aint no replacement
best thing off top of my head is keep temps a bitt lower if possible


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

Yankee candles lol, brings back memories....a few aunts of mine burned these all the time, big ones £20 a piece, a local theif I know realised he could sell them a tenner a pop, he called round one day after just stealing 10 of them lol! There pretty big to get outta a shop with ten of them! Needless to say the nxt week when he went back for more he was caught in the act lol! Think I'll give them a go till the ona blocks arrive, u ever used them UKRG?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> i use a homemade one and change the carbon every 6month or so
> ive done blue widow n a few ona gels wont help much with the pong, candles n ona aint no replacement
> best thing off top of my head is keep temps a bitt lower if possible


Temps are pretty low at the min, it just seems to be first thing in the mornin tho as soon as lights come back on, I will change the filter in a couple of weeks, I'll maybe look into this reactivating carbOn first tho


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yankee candles lol, brings back memories....a few aunts of mine burned these all the time, big ones £20 a piece, a local theif I know realised he could sell them a tenner a pop, he called round one day after just stealing 10 of them lol! There pretty big to get outta a shop with ten of them! Needless to say the nxt week when he went back for more he was caught in the act lol! Think I'll give them a go till the ona blocks arrive, u ever used them UKRG?


do we ever user em! are u serious!lol man we got cupbrads full so many half used one ect ect weve los 6 full ones amongst em,
round here they are 6-7 qwid of the grafters i get loads of old dears who buy em of me but hes in jailn ow soLOL il get em of my other pal the vannilla lime is great for killing the smell of weed in the house i think we had cleat cotton upstairs and mango and chutney downstairs and you couldnt smell nowt but clean bedding andsummet fruity! yeh the bigus are 20 each but DAMN ther worth it u get the smell ur asking for not like the b and m specials

NICE PC THAT yorkshireman im running the phenom ii x4 black edition 3.4ghz think thats 1.45vlts neevr overclocked it paranrantly these black editions can be O'C pretty well i mean like well over 4.2ghz,
been looking at the new x8 fx cpu's 3.2ghz i thng they are amd fx pretty slick! 150 i think
i mite sell my cpu and upgrade been wantning a x6 black ediditon,
had sum issues in past with using u know no name parts to save money? i paid 100 for 8gb ffs i can get corsair or wotnat ram for cheaper
got a nice ezcool psu running now temps never go above 30-33 new ezcool heatsink big fuk of thing hels tons and 4x 1400mm fase vented making it high airflow!

got a nice custion luquid cooling kid loads of cpu mounts and gpu mounts chipset n all that just cant be arsed may but on gumtree swap liquid cooling system for a 1gb graphics car....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

@UKRG i meant the ONA BLOCKS lol! I know the Yankees candles, I think there in every relatives house!


----------



## 00ashoo (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Temps are pretty low at the min, it just seems to be first thing in the mornin tho as soon as lights come back on, I will change the filter in a couple of weeks, I'll maybe look into this reactivating carbOn first tho


my fav hour of the day haha

try hook something like this up i made one like it few year back with neutradol good quick fix with shit lying around :

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/485359-diy-odor-control-bucket.html


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

man im sat here like a fukin zumkie head on the keyboard waking up like wtf!!lol

took 3x 7.5 mg zopiclone at 3amm and im fucket still! guas 3 aint my magik number mite go to 2

yeh iv heard shit about ona blocks how long the last and hwo much are they?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

There about £8 each, I read somewhere that if you pull all the foil paper off they last 15-30 days or if you just poke holes in it it'll last longer, I've two comin and just goina rip the lids off them both, I'd say they'll only last about two weeks, but that's a I really need anyway, quick fix!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah, all hail the new lord of leisure. from now on tueday wednesday ad thursdays are 3 hours working days, i'm back home by 10am, wtf am i supposed to do with myself without any weed in the house?  

Ona blocks are really good, but as said, they don't last that long (they'll still smell but stop removing the smell) and at £8 a pop it can add up real quick. Type of thing you want to crack open come harvest when all the weed is lying around the bedroom etc.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, all hail the new lord of leisure. from now on tueday wednesday ad thursdays are 3 hours working days, i'm back home by 10am, wtf am i supposed to do with myself without any weed in the house?  Ona blocks are really good, but as said, they don't last that long (they'll still smell but stop removing the smell) and at £8 a pop it can add up real quick. Type of thing you want to crack open come harvest when all the weed is lying around the bedroom etc.


That's all I need them for, last 2 weeks of flowering cos the carbon filter just not doing it's job, think it needs replaced but can't afford one for a week or two!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had my budget filter for 3 years now, it still keeps the cheese at bay


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

yeh i got a 5-4 inch carbon filtter................never use it FUKIN SOLDIER ME WHO CARES IF U CAN SMELL THE SHIT DOWN ME PATH!!!!BAHAHa

JUST CHILLIN to the doggystyle album damn forgot how long since ive had snoop pumpin on the 265's gotta love jamo 

MORNNIG TTT u kn fella?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't remember who suggested getting the silver star hood but cheers for that she's a beast


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

had my 4 inch weak arsed fan n filter for over year. still works as good as it did day i brought it.
they the shop recommended i change filter every 6 month or 2 grows. i will change it wen it needs it tho but still going strong


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, all hail the new lord of leisure. from now on tueday wednesday ad thursdays are 3 hours working days, i'm back home by 10am, wtf am i supposed to do with myself without any weed in the house?
> 
> Ona blocks are really good, but as said, they don't last that long (they'll still smell but stop removing the smell) and at £8 a pop it can add up real quick. Type of thing you want to crack open come harvest when all the weed is lying around the bedroom etc.


wot should you do?
a little devil on your shoulder says do a rush grow before u piss off and abandon the uk hahaha lucky sod


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot should you do?
> a little devil on your shoulder says do a rush grow before u piss off and abandon the uk hahaha lucky sod


most definately 10 weeks? we'll stil be sat here debating wether your gunna go or not and you could have had one ready cummon tt pul yer finger out


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm rather looking forward to a grow free house  bunch of addicts the lotta ya's  Dunno which hole you pulled 10 weeks from, i could be out of here within 7. I've also stated uncountable times that i am going but that it's simply a matter of waiting on various applications to be processed, little bit of reading goes a long way


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah i no the feeling on grow free house. ive had my bedroom windows n blind shut all last year to hide my tent and cover the jumbo jet sounding fans on my led unit.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Not to mention i am looking forward to getting a bit of peaceful sleep  HAvn't slept propperly in 3 years now thanks to fans and bubbles.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

r they that noisey the bubble hydro set up. wots the proper term dwc?
only ever hand feed feels more personal like haha


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Pumps are loud and airstones are loud. My flowering cabinet is a foot from my bed os it is very noticeable. It is also behind wall and wooden door, not just flimsy tent fabric.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

my desk top fan has started squeeking too. i got thumped in the back about 3 am n told to shut it up or loose it. 
haha mrs isnt the most understanding if u mess with her sleeping time
took it apart gave clean seems sorted it out now. mayb lil oil if comes back


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my desk top fan has started squeeking too. i got thumped in the back about 3 am n told to shut it up or loose it.
> haha mrs isnt the most understanding if u mess with her sleeping time
> took it apart gave clean seems sorted it out now. mayb lil oil if comes back


yeh mines like that too had me ion the grow rrom at 5am making holes in the ceiling to plug and hang the fan from! shes a winey bitchwen thers a grow on then towards the end its.is it ready te,no luv it int ,well how long,wen its done,yeh but then how long ,a week or 2 after i pull it,THEN ITS LIKE WELL THATS 4 grows in a row nrly lost 1 st its all going away i say OK(ME TAKING THE CHARGE IF THE WORSTE HAPPENS)
cue LITTLE MISS SO CALLED BEST MATE---wer going disney world

IAN I NEED 1K IM like well i can do it but u wont be happey i dont care she says just get it,day laters heres me on phone cancelling the 1 clone ir odered asked for 8-10 instead she went NUTZ im like DO U WANNA GO FUCKING DISNEY WORLD OR NOT,:missus: humph stomps out the room,
lucky thing is i get 120 qwid on me key FREE of lekki company on the 31st feb so il go top me fiver up and get 125 apear on the mter! u know both ligghts will be running wen that kicks in 2x lights fr 12 hrs 1 light for the last 6 in veg
12-12 both of em so shoudl get a good yeid
my pal whos gunna run the thru everythihng start to finish says hes gunna fully strip the bottom half the plant at sum point(he does this as hes a commercial grower) but im thinking i could make clones outa the branches he cuts no??

these ARE kali mist unlike last time eneded up being jack

look im chatting on again lmao ffs
so wil hook u up in 10 TTT coz if your waiting for paperwork all that beuricratic bullshit takes years! ul stil be here to be sorted out and be sat ther thinkkng fuk why didnt i just do one!



tip top toker said:


> Pumps are loud and airstones are loud. My flowering cabinet is a foot from my bed os it is very noticeable. It is also behind wall and wooden door, not just flimsy tent fabric.


umm silent pumps?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

You have no idea how long paperwork takes UKRG, best not to run around making assumptions. I sent off paperwork a week or two abck that stated it would take upto 6 months to be dealt with, it was returned within the week. Don't bother yourself and jut smoke it yaself. you can try hook me up all you want but it's not gonna get delivered to me..


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You have no idea how long paperwork takes UKRG, best not to run around making assumptions. I sent off paperwork a week or two abck that stated it would take upto 6 months to be dealt with, it was returned within the week. Don't bother yourself and jut smoke it yaself. you can try hook me up all you want but it's not gonna get delivered to me..


 yeh i do i just applied for sum1 a merican visa it took fukin ages I SHIT U NOT so


tip top toker said:


> You have no idea how long paperwork takes UKRG, best not to run around making assumptions.


 likewise since uve never applied u wont ACTUALLY know how long they do take ul stil be here u'll see

and since i dont have any addy for u lol ofc it wont be delivered to u


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

My next application to post off is guaranteed to be returned within 2 days of receipt.... the final application guaranteed in 6 weeks. It always pays not to make assumtpions based on your own unrelated experiences


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

haha ukrg u still on strong medication? not being funny but i got disney land only from that post??
now i can speak good german and u defo not talking german nor english there.
sure ttt nos wot hes doing, u not seen in this posts hes itching to get out there? 
uk ent country was 60 year ago. not many breaks like was back in day. tax massive here, i mean u get taxed wen u die now so i can understand wanting better then the chances u face in uk.
my parents worked hard all there life n dont have a great deal to show for it.
ive just had lil luck on my side n doin ok, but i sure do worry about the next generation and the lack off jobs wen my kids r adults.
thats y im determined set up own company next year. so kids defo got future. mrs from good family so i dont need worry bout money but like i said im 1 in a 1000 who has that to fall back on


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha ukrg u still on strong medication? not being funny but i got disney land only from that post??
> now i can speak good german and u defo not talking german nor english there.
> sure ttt nos wot hes doing, u not seen in this posts hes itching to get out there?
> uk ent country was 60 year ago. not many breaks like was back in day. tax massive here, i mean u get taxed wen u die now so i can understand wanting better then the chances u face in uk.
> ...



NO what im saying is im getting told to be queit coz i know NOTHING abot wat he says thats my assumption just like he assumed(wrongley) that ive never applied for a visa? to the states? yes i have and a legthy p[rocess it was started it auguest and only just got the knockbak now (for a freind) i wont even waste my time apply therd do one big LOL and id be out the door! be like is this dude serious he aint stepping foot on the us soil!

no i was agreeing with you about a nagging moaning missus,
mine had me up at 4am making holes in the grow room roof to hang the fan coz it was making a noice stood up

and

how shes a moaner wen the grows going but as soon as it comes to 7-9 weeks and smells me stinking of the stuff shes all ok with the stuff then!LOL
women!

n yeh wernt gunna do a grow until her MATE told he shes of disney world 4 days all inc for £825 so she went nuts wen herd me order 8 clones just stomped out the room when i sed WELL WHO WANTS FUCKING DISNEY WORLD!>?

sorry about my earlier confusin my spelling suks and my grammer is worse lol i admit it and am seeking treatment

AND ACTUALLY ive cut the medication down because it was turning me into a arsehole whic some cant seem to forget? damn hard been adult about shit lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

News flash. I'm not going to the states. I never made any mention whatsoever about thinking you'd never had a visa, you are making yet more assumptions. My point was this is my situation, not yours, you don't even knnow what applications i'm still waiting on, how could you, i've not detailed my plans online and what i've ticked off so far. You have no idea how long paperwork takes because you have no idea what paperwork i'm waiting on


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> News flash. I'm not going to the states.


u know what TT canada he states w/eva uve had this condisending tone and been talking down to me for a bit now? if uve got a problem spit it out i gave all u lot time to do so and NONE did so if uve got a fucking problem lets have it out caz as far as I was aware we was cool obviously i was worng


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

That's because every time in the past you have tried arguing with me you have shown you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Sorry to put it so bluntly.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

dont need b sorry to me i ent the spelling or grammer police. haha
just didnt get wot u was saying. i do now tho


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey UKRG, tip top was wiping the floor with you during your little disagreements a few weeks ago. I wouldnt bother starting it with him again as he hasnt smoked in weeks. Brothers sharp as a fuckin razor right now.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That's because every time in the past you have tried arguing with me you have shown you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Sorry to put it so bluntly.


ARGUING WITH YOU? wtf weve had some minor bitches about when uve nitpicked thru my converstaion to pull out a fukkin comma in the worng place then tried making me look a dik

SO that gives u the rite to talk donw to me like im a sum sort uf mug and condisend and patronise me when you can?

no picking a fight fyi grif just wanting to know why everytim i type anything i get jumped on do u really think i care i kinda take it as a laugh tbh butno need for the patronising stuff menna be a laugh


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

how do griffala haha u had a good day at the office?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do griffala haha u had a good day at the office?


Evening! Yeah good cheers mate, bit of a gloomy monday to be honest. Would love to get comfy, open some crisps & watch ttt slaughter ukrg but think i'm gonna watch your boys against tottenham instead. 
How you on this fine february eve?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Um, how about when you were trying to argue how fast you could download a film stating quite clearly that you downloaded at a certain speed yet simultaneously stating that you didn't understand the numbers that i was quoting you. You then posted a screenshot to try and prove yourself and i pointed out how completely wrong you were in what you were claiming., You seemed to think that you could defy physics. Or how about the little debate about computer games and system requirements?

I'm quite happy to talk civilised, but if someone states something that is blatantly incorrect or something they obviously don't or can't know about, then yes, i will pick up on it and make my point. I patronize people when they deserve it, not for the hell of it. Tonight i'm talking down to you because you are trying to tell me "how it is" in regard to something you don't know anything about, that is to say you have no idea what paperwork i'm requiring for canada or who i'm going through for the paperwork and as such you don't know how long it will take for me to receive it.

Tottenham all the way, go on boys, when i was a little kid just able to walk my older brother bought a tottenham hirt with his christmas money and i supported them ever since, that was one cool club logo! I'm on the prawn cocktail crisps, nowt better


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

good thanks fella. match on sky sports? swear last season espn had most lfc matchs.
this year seem only get watch cup games n motd.
heard today they think we gunna have a month shite weather n snow.
anyways got suarez back n stevie g so should b good match. hear spurs missing half there team esp there forwards so no better time to play them


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

Play nicely, boys  

TTT, what applications are you referring to?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

lol i think othe orginal bitch was u sed i couldnt download a film in like 5-7 mins or sum shit ? saying i dont get 3.5mps to home?i think it was im on 30 and uncapped i get about 3.5 to home donlwoaded the sed size file wile wer talking in the time stated but i was still wrong? dont figure maths be dammed it happeded while i watched? guess was the meds? we call that t rolling ripping sum1's posts apoart evertime yeh wernt it i can donwload a film in like 6 mins and u sed i couldnt and quoted sum mathmatical palava then i went and did it and u stkl sed i was worng? guess ur just one fo those knows everyting about everything your not wrong about anything guys? fukin nitemare even when ur wrong ur rite! bloody women are like that lol

heser a idea why dont u jump of my bak onto sum1 elses been nowt but rite with u and vice versa totally NO need for it thank you very much

fyi the persons i helped out was thru global visas had allsorts of online shit to fill in and some through the post did u take me saying your gunna take longer as sum sort of attack? klol u need to lower the trheat level in your cockpit to defkon 5 mate just saying it CAN take time beurocracy dont ruch for no1? or does it? coz it damn wel dont for me,,,,,well cps dont anyways LOL


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice to see things back to normal lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

ACPO police certificate. Got my photo the other day after that lunch with me mam and got it back from her this morning signed off by a relevant person, so after sending that off i get it returned within 10 days or if i double the fee within 2. after that it's just the 6 week wait on the work visa which again, the company guarantees. My time scale for leaving for Canada is now based on when i'm ready to go, not on applications.

I guess you've forgotten the screenshot you posted as proof, that in fact showed you were downloading at over 25mbps aye  You stated you could download a film in 5 minutes at 2.5mbs, you tried to argue that you were right, i quoted the maths, maths is maths, and you still tried to argue you were right (enter the screenshot) while at the same time saying you didn't understand my numbers. It is impossible to download a film in 5 minutes at 2.5mb in 5 minutes, are we really going to go through this again?? If i'm not right, then i dont argue a point, why would i, someone will just prove me wrong based on the fact that i'm wrong, and yes, with computers i am a know it all, sorry about that.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> ACPO police certificate. Got my photo the other day after that lunch with me mam and got it back from her this morning signed off by a relevant person, so after sending that off i get it returned within 10 days or if i double the fee within 2. after that it's just the 6 week wait on the work visa which again, the company guarantees. My time scale for leaving for Canada is now based on when i'm ready to go, not on applications.


yeh the watermarked criminal cert took 4 weeks from me ORDERIG and paying fro it but the person did have a record
had to do the non usa migrant application form asking shit like have u ever been a terrist and have u ever people trafficed have u ever tried pnanting bombs SERIOUS questions i have the forms here to proof the shit if u was alkieeda LIKE ud say so lol

obviuosly companys viries ive got to say global visas suk ass and i wished theyd have let me do some research before they shelled 550 to them

stil love ya T one fo them few stounch to ther words guys on here! u cant ust be a annoying [email protected] sumtimes and i think u know that and i also think u know how to lush my buttons
as i sed stil got love for you and i reckon ul stil be hrer at the end IF you are then ul get a bonvoyage prezzie if not GOOD LOOK,could been said 5 pages ago then we could have all dance round a mayberri poll and eat crumpetts(thats what yanks thik we do)


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

up date my grow rooms are good and no more fucking dripping from the air intake ducting, i like it i like it a lot


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good thanks fella. match on sky sports? swear last season espn had most lfc matchs.


If you havent got it on, yes its on skysports!!
oh & i'm to cheap to pay for espn too lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

radio 5 live it is then.
cheating parker hows he still on? haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

its been a long day and im glad im home and only started to feel warm in the grow rooms and sparking up a bomb


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> radio 5 live it is then.


watch it online buddy? what match is it? or game?

clones arrive tomoz cant wait to be doing sumthing! anyone used canna start before?

PM TTT



unlucky said:


> its been a long day and im glad im home and only started to feel warm in the grow rooms and sparking up a bomb



I bet hun 45 lights 30000 plants and 3 atticks damn girl its a fulltime job no?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

liverpool vs spurs


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

dont think i will get the bigred bud trimmer as it looks like its a tad vicious for my little fingers


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> liverpool vs spurs


http://www.sport24.me/streams/CreepyTV2.html

just incase this is the home link down here for the above link 

http://liverpool vs spurs

shutdown all other network traffic remember(torrents ftp htp w/eva)


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

buds getting big on the ice widow and might have to put more netting over them for the 2nd time..and its smelling well lush  high times an tha....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;jBZ5OLy2EDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBZ5OLy2EDg[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> watch it online buddy? what match is it? or game?
> 
> clones arrive tomoz cant wait to be doing sumthing! anyone used canna start before?
> 
> ...


lol its 45 lights now is it and only 30000 plants...hope thats in every grow room...no its easy in nft but i do like to spend a lot of time in the grow rooms for sure


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> buds getting big on the ice widow and might have to put more netting over them for the 2nd time..and its smelling well lush  high times an tha....


WELL NEXT TIME U DO TAKE SUM PICTURES I KNOW FACT THAT WOMEN KNOW HOW TO USE MOBILE PHONES (wen they want to)


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol its 45 lights now is it and only 30000 plants...


yes it varies because so does you story


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> WELL NEXT TIME U DO TAKE SUM PICTURES I KNOW FACT THAT WOMEN KNOW HOW TO USE MOBILE PHONES (wen they want to)


or i will be getting pics sorted as and when im ready to do so


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yes it varies because so does you story



like what ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yes it varies because so does you story



yawning still .......... like what ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## erbzy (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> wait u dudnt geerninate the seeds in the tiitue before putting em in riots?
> they should be i coimpete darkeness til you get a nice tap root then put them in the root riots undercool lighting till thyve srpouted properly the worste all being well u should see results by now
> 
> 
> LOL


thanks man makes sense!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

erbzy said:


> thanks man makes sense!


yeh i thought thats what uou waould have done anyways even it riots u wanna tap root as the diagramme on the bak of this months canna magazize sayz anwyas lol( a monent of craity that help was)

TTT PM WELL MORE A ESSAY BUT SAME FING

MDB link ok for ya? i assume sice ur quiet it does! have fun good look me? football aint my gam


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

erbzy said:


> thanks man makes sense!


he is one of many on here who just like to take the piss,but its just a bit of banter so give it them back as thay love it.......


----------



## erbzy (Feb 6, 2012)

DST said:


> So you have afew beans in riot cubes that are not sprouting after 5 days. Do you know what the temps are when the lights are off?
> 
> Beans are hardy and will eventually germinate over time no matter what (unless they get soaked, split, rot or something). Get one of the cubes and have a little root around (pardun the pun) see what's happening with the little pip. As long as it hasn't turned dark brown/blackish (which means it has probably rotted) you should be okay. Like Mastergorw said, you need to give them a little bit of a warm temps if forcing a seed to grow (otherwise you pop it in the soil outside and let the sun and nature do it's job which can take a whole season in some instances). However we are inside and need to force things a bit (hence the constant cozy temps).
> 
> ...


thanks for help!


----------



## erbzy (Feb 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Once my seeds are rooted, straight into small rockwool cubes and into the clay pebbles on a wilma drip system, making sure the drip is just hittin the rockwool and keepin it wet, one thing I never have a problem with is getting them started


cheers master grow!!!!!!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

erbzy said:


> thanks for help!


glad you can make sence of it!lol

this looking good for when she takes the baby upi think!
http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=8664355&style=ice


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG........ like what ????????????????????????


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> UKRG........ like what ????????????????????????


?? dont shout at me mrs! unlike most,i will knock a woman out and aint ashamed to say i will lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he is one of many on here who just like to take the piss,but its just a bit of banter so give it them back as thay love it.......


banter we love bullshit not, and without a argument or sniping thats all your talk is without any kind of proof, bullshit or not u seem a pretty savvy girl u can give as good as u take but shorely even u must see that without any proof ur claims are seen as just lies.

some of us been on this thread for years and seen many a claim like urs.

and until proven many like me will continue to stay away cause ya just carnt entertain lies or so-called lies unless proven.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> ?? dont shout at me mrs! unlike most,i will knock a woman out and aint ashamed to say i will lmao


thats big of you but hey your one of them and one of them that dont even say boo to a man...softy ass


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 6, 2012)

if there is no pics it never happened,my case im lazy


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> banter we love bullshit not, and without a argument or sniping thats all your talk is without any kind of proof, bullshit or not u seem a pretty savvy girl u can give as good as u take but shorely even u must see that without any proof ur claims are seen as just lies.
> 
> some of us been on this thread for years and seen many a claim like urs.
> 
> and until proven many like me will continue to stay away cause ya just carnt entertain lies or so-called lies unless proven.



wow did you get a blow job 2day ????????? its not like you not to give me shit, as ive stated i will post pics as soon as im ready...ok so till then give me shit...its cool..... you make me feel un easy now being nice lol :-/


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> wow did you get a blow job 2day ????????? its not like you not to give me shit, as ive stated i will post pics as soon as im ready...ok so till then give me shit...its cool..... you make me feel un easy now being nice lol :-/


im not being nice lolol just trying to make people see that ya carnt entertain liers and all that have even talked or given u advice should be ashamed of thereselfs especially the regs, i carnt fucking stand ya or bullshit but not looking for more arguments i can just leave u to that.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

"when i'm ready" what the fuck does that mean?  you take a picture and you post it, what's to get ready?

I don't think anyone on this thread beleives a word you say, this is the internet. the phrase "pics or it never happened" get's used for a very good reason


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

and fat chance of a blow job i aint seen me nob in 10yrs with a belly this size lmao


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

its put up or shut up time!
you found your camera OK when u needed help with your plants? cummon stop being gay u must have trwled google archives for some OLD grow pictures to pass of as yourse cummon show u ur efforts lmao i may be a dik BUT at least i admit it,you say your a grower but aint showed shit

and unfortunately sambo found that pile of weed pic for his avvy before you so u CANT say look at my last harvest
so yeh my 2 cents


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> "when i'm ready" what the fuck does that mean?  you take a picture and you post it, what's to get ready?
> 
> I don't think anyone on this thread beleives a word you say, this is the internet. the phrase "pics or it never happened" get's used for a very good reason


i do thing when i want not when im told....im no push over


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> and fat chance of a blow job i aint seen me nob in 10yrs with a belly this size lmao


I don't think she was referring to self-inflicted blowjobs 

Is it true what they told me about Prince BTW?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> and fat chance of a blow job i aint seen me nob in 10yrs with a belly this size lmao



lol now that is funny...go on in your own time post a pic


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice to see a shit load of uk growers!

Im from the uk, near the leeds area, at the moment buying bud is shit, some nice blues going round but shit bags, like 1grma 10a, 2grm an eigth, im currently groing some chem valley's, not tried it yet, done lemon haze in the past, want to do some blue cheese/dream any sort of blues, but struglin to find cuttings as dont do from seed, if anyone from near me can get some nice cuttings let me know please can travle close to home, lets spread some proper plants about the uk, share the good stuff lol, like I say let me know of any nice cuttings going in the bradford leeds area

Nice one


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

UKRG said:


> its put up or shut up time!
> you found your camera OK when u needed help with your plants? cummon stop being gay u must have trwled google archives for some OLD grow pictures to pass of as yourse cummon show u ur efforts lmao i may be a dik BUT at least i admit it,you say your a grower but aint showed shit
> 
> and unfortunately sambo found that pile of weed pic for his avvy before you so u CANT say look at my last harvest
> so yeh my 2 cents



lol i will put pics up and thay will be of my weed not others but like i say in my own time and when im ready


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i do thing when i want not when im told....im no push over


You're not being tol, you're being asked. Don't worry, you just post them when you're ready lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

well how about you come back and shut all us 4plant losers to shut up when they are ready and urs?!? until then carnt ya see maybe ur not welcome? not being rude but are u feeling that love? 

come back and shut us all up, untill then im shore a 60plant grow must keep ya busy or maybe uk420.com grasscity.com???


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Nice to see a shit load of uk growers!
> 
> Im from the uk, near the leeds area, at the moment buying bud is shit, some nice blues going round but shit bags, like 1grma 10a, 2grm an eigth, im currently groing some chem valley's, not tried it yet, done lemon haze in the past, want to do some blue cheese/dream any sort of blues, but struglin to find cuttings as dont do from seed, if anyone from near me can get some nice cuttings let me know please can travle close to home, lets spread some proper plants about the uk, share the good stuff lol, like I say let me know of any nice cuttings going in the bradford leeds area
> 
> Nice one


well erro pal lot of lads from my nek of the woods recently il ask this first

ARE YOU A POLICEMAN?

and wtf in leeds u getting a full g for a tenner? we get teenth her for 20 lol ruthless then wen i get a grow in the moan my weeds too dence and sticky so wont buy it even at 150's fukin morons
thez good good members and help to be given can get a lil mad here sumtimes but dont worry wer ukers its to be expekted,
n yeh i get cuttings but NO1 will hook you up pal seriously in this day an age gotta be savvy,sum dude from our area asking for 38 last week (seriously) gotta be careful man



newuserlol said:


> well how about you come back and shut all us 4plant losers to shut up when they are ready and urs?!? until then carnt ya see maybe ur not welcome? not being rude but are u feeling that love?
> 
> come back and shut us all up, untill then im shore a 60plant grow must keep ya busy or maybe uk420.com grasscity.com???



u watch shel cum bak with sum legit monster ass grow! video link with newspaper next to it the lot hav us in aww propper do our clamp lmao


on another note u seen on news that terrosist dude released on bail!!WTF


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well how about you come back and shut all us 4plant losers to shut up when they are ready and urs?!? until then carnt ya see maybe ur not welcome? not being rude but are u feeling that love?
> 
> come back and shut us all up, untill then im shore a 60plant grow must keep ya busy or maybe uk420.com grasscity.com???



no i feel the love from this thread so im here to stay


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no i feel the love from this thread so im here to stay


well im shore our great mod has seen that love too, so welcome to the thread unlucky hope ya here to stay.............


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol me a bizzi? Nice, nah lad, just want some good clones, im frm bradford, blues goin round at like gram bags for a tenna an 02gram for ur henry'z, can get clones bt propa shite, want some gd shit, only after 4 like, bt get ya wi da careful shit, I dnt mind me m8, dealin with 4 clones is a tap on thewrist init


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

There are hundreds of great strains all available in seed form. If you want to grow go buy some seeds..  that's what we do.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

maybe if i was able to walk id come meet you intown for a spliff and a macdonalds to weigh you up but unforntely i cant 
my advice buy a single pick and mix feminzed top strain 12-12 her from seed til shows sign of her sex t hen bak into veg mate then do ur cuttings of that



prochilla said:


> Seed aint 4 me pal, clonage the way forward I say, share an share a like init aha, just thought some one near bradford would wanna share :-/


not about not wantin g to share mate i can sell u as many as you want its about TRUST and liking our liberty u gotta understand i cant sign up to a growing website oneday and be asking sum poor fucker to come out and sell u clones?
supply class b cultivation aint a charge wer happy to be stuck with over rushing shit


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Seed aint 4 me pal, clonage the way forward I say, share an share a like init aha, just thought some one near bradford would wanna share :-/


Where do you think clones come from..  seeds. buy some seeds and make your own clones.

You're not going to get yourself any clones from here so either buy some seeds and be happy or jog on  Clones are illegal, seeds aren't, you have to be a really special kind of stupid to think you can just join a forum and have someone put themselves on the line for a jonny nobody stranger. Grow up or smarten up


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

yo anybody here wanna give me an oz dried cured weed??
share n share alike hahah na im just messing geeza welcome to the thread
lil heads up tho it is against forum rules to swap cuts or seeds.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well im shore our great mod has seen that love too, so welcome to the thread unlucky hope ya here to stay.............


thankyou newuserlol..... hope your here to stay too  can ya feel the love from all the uk growers,i know i can


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Plenty of love among us  you however are a self confessed troll


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thankyou newuserlol..... hope your here to stay too  can ya feel the love from all the uk growers,i know i can


i been around for a few yrs unlike even our great mutual friend mr mod................

but am glad ya feeling that love and if u really do look like the profile pic not the avatar the profile pic looks more real then il be more than happy to 4give all for a nosh along as u hold up the belly my chubby arms just aint up to it anymore............


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Seed aint 4 me pal, clonage the way forward I say, share an share a like init aha, just thought some one near bradford would wanna share :-/


you will get some from bradford nick as lots of drug raids going on...go on fill your boots plenty to choose from  just pop in and ask at the desk


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i been around for a few yrs unlike even our great mutual friend mr mod................
> 
> but am glad ya feeling that love and if u really do look like the profile pic not the avatar the profile pic looks more real then il be more than happy to 4give all for a nosh along as u hold up the belly my chubby arms just aint up to it anymore............


fooking hell mmmmmmmmmmmmm let me think about that....im just looking at my arms and i dont think im up for the work out.....ok roll over and let me see that little fat chubby none fucker


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

I no wer clones cum frm u nugget lol, an trust iz a big fin yh, dint expect u 2 jus giv me an addy n I cum by lol, called getin to no peeps init, like da man sed, meat up ava j, ya no da score, mayb u cum my gaff, no am no coppa den sort shit, am nt daft m8, want expectin a 'yh lad cum get em I live eya aha'


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> I no wer clones cum frm u nugget lol, an trust iz a big fin yh, dint expect u 2 jus giv me an addy n I cum by lol, called getin to no peeps init, like da man sed, meat up ava j, ya no da score, mayb u cum my gaff, no am no coppa den sort shit, am nt daft m8, want expectin a 'yh lad cum get em I live eya aha'


in english please .................... ??????


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> I no wer clones cum frm u nugget lol, an trust iz a big fin yh, dint expect u 2 jus giv me an addy n I cum by lol, called getin to no peeps init, like da man sed, meat up ava j, ya no da score, mayb u cum my gaff, no am no coppa den sort shit, am nt daft m8, want expectin a 'yh lad cum get em I live eya aha'


Or just buy some seed and get growing  People are accusing you of being a cop for a reason, you don't make any sense. If someone wants to grow weed because they can't justify the price on the streets they will find a way to grow weed, that is to say buy seeds, not fart around trying to gain trust over time so they can finally get a clone of something that they could have simply bought in seed form. Either offer a justifiable explanation as to why you won't grow with seeds or i'll risk getting a shout from a mod, and tell you to fuck off  And while you say you're not daft, everything else you've posted certainly makes you look like a daft twat.


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol my lingo man, on phone, used to textin, u get me tho init aha


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, i get you, you're either 15, dumb as ditchwater or a policeman, take your pick  you get to pick two, the middle one is rather a choice by default i'm afraid.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Lol my lingo man, on phone, used to textin, u get me tho init aha


mae ur harder to read than my writing and i KNOW thats bad
no mate i got leg ulcers ant do shit 
and asking for clones is agaist site rules!
mate honest by the ttime uve earned the rep and done yor journals u cudda bought that 1 seed and done your won clones
wounder i know but that is how it is


arrgh hate moving man legs on fire grr not liertally either TTT


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> fooking hell mmmmmmmmmmmmm let me think about that....im just looking at my arms and i dont think im up for the work out.....ok roll over and let me see that little fat chubby none fucker


looking forward to that fucking el girl u got me sweating like a fatman dus lol

aint gonna get rid of u easily and for that alone il give it to ya, keep the banter friendly or as friendly as ya can no grow questions for me please until ya shown some proof that u can grow and we should get along just dandy lmao

i use this thread so much cause it moves fast unlike alot of journals and i got kids that stop me having much of a socail life, now i no ya understand the kid elemant from the cow n gate plus 3 in the background of the kitchen pics of them fried plants in the kitchen 5 months ago.... unless of course they werent ur plants???


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Argh ite man chill, dont wanna do from seed as, only got gear for a small grow, 600w hps set up, only used to doing from clne, and soundz lazy bt takes 2 much time to do from seed, take cuttin an sex it plus would nead another space for mother an dnt have, plus mor equipment n such, its juz easia for me to get clones an do 3-4 munth thing init, like I say can get some gud shit, just nt the stuf I know flying round, had s.l.h, c.v.k witch I got at the mo, dun blue dream bt cant get anymor, ww, northan lights, an sum unknown shit, think was powerplant and its bollnx, just thought someone have some better gear and in time want to share the shit, no need to be funny an shit, im not daft, just asking about for future refrence, maybe swap babiez, nev mind


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Argh ite man chill, dont wanna do from seed as, only got gear for a small grow, 600w hps set up, only used to doing from clne, and soundz lazy bt takes 2 much time to do from seed, take cuttin an sex it plus would nead another space for mother an dnt have, plus mor equipment n such, its juz easia for me to get clones an do 3-4 munth thing init, like I say can get some gud shit, just nt the stuf I know flying round, had s.l.h, c.v.k witch I got at the mo, dun blue dream bt cant get anymor, ww, northan lights, an sum unknown shit, think was powerplant and its bollnx, just thought someone have some better gear and in time want to share the shit, no need to be funny an shit, im not daft, just asking about for future refrence, maybe swap babiez, nev mind


speak english, use paragraphs and stop begging for clones would be a good fucking start!!!

see unlucky a new victim already thats how sincere i am lmao


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Argh ite man chill, dont wanna do from seed as, only got gear for a small grow, 600w hps set up, only used to doing from clne, and soundz lazy bt takes 2 much time to do from seed, take cuttin an sex it plus would nead another space for mother an dnt have, plus mor equipment n such, its juz easia for me to get clones an do 3-4 munth thing init, like I say can get some gud shit, just nt the stuf I know flying round, had s.l.h, c.v.k witch I got at the mo, dun blue dream bt cant get anymor, ww, northan lights, an sum unknown shit, think was powerplant and its bollnx, just thought someone have some better gear and in time want to share the shit, no need to be funny an shit, im not daft, just asking about for future refrence, maybe swap babiez, nev mind


600 is not SMALL u can do 8 with that quite nicely no grow is SMALL the size does not matter its the education and how smashed u get!!LOL

WOWZER just found half a joint hiding under the ash n dips NOW thats fuking awsome..................you watch wil be a cig i made with a ripped up silver,

thats a thing am i oldfashoidenend stil joining small rizla to make a joint?>


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Nah pal 25, been growin frm clone bout 3year nw, no a fair bit about it, drop at leart 6oz per plant, veg 5 week, no 15year old, or copper or gras, juz a chhiller init


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope, sorry but your "justifications" ring through the register as bullshit. Better luck next time. Growing from seeds makes no difference on grow size, by the time you've gained trust to obtain a clone you could have germinated cloned sexed and had a harvest and no more equiptment is required, technically less. And it's obvisouly not easier for you to get clones because you don't seem to be able to get any. Do not pass go and do not collect £200 you seem mentally incapable of doing either if you're truly not a policeman. If you're 25 years old i would SERIOUSLY consider seeing a doctor of the mental fucked in the head variety. Because the answer you were looking for is there is NO justification for not growing seeds if you;ve nothing else available.

You do know you can buy fem seeds yeah?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> looking forward to that fucking el girl u got me sweating like a fatman dus lol
> 
> aint gonna get rid of u easily and for that alone il give it to ya, keep the banter friendly or as friendly as ya can no grow questions for me please until ya shown some proof that u can grow and we should get along just dandy lmao
> 
> i use this thread so much cause it moves fast unlike alot of journals and i got kids that stop me having much of a socail life, now i no ya understand the kid elemant from the cow n gate plus 3 in the background of the kitchen pics of them fried plants in the kitchen 5 months ago.... unless of course they werent ur plants???



he he dont start sweating just yet ive no water wings, lol you did have a good old look at them pics...no ive no kids as yet but yes there is cow and gate tin in the pic but its my sis as at that time she had split from her x but is back with him now...your on the ball mr......gulp well done you...wink wink....


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> speak english, use paragraphs and stop begging for clones would be a good fucking start!!!
> 
> see unlucky a new victim already thats how sincere i am lmao



ye ive been spanked right up many times but i like it and thats why im never gona go.... .....feel the love


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

No difrence in grow size, wtf u chatin? If I go frm seed, I nead seprate space to keep mother, after taking first cutin and sexin in a difrent spce on 12/12? Rite? Cant keap a mother in the same space as flowering plants! Do u even grow, sure ur nt a copper?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

yes i did just like a unlucky post!!! 

bullshitter or not the girl can take it, give it, and still come back for more..........

dragon ur still a nobhead tho...........


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> No difrence in grow size, wtf u chatin? If I go frm seed, I nead seprate space to keep mother, after taking first cutin and sexin in a difrent spce on 12/12? Rite? Cant keap a mother in the same space as flowering plants! Do u even grow, sure ur nt a copper?


You do not need to keep a mother. Good attempt though. Again, never heard of feminized seeds?  For someone who has grown for years you certainly seem to be utterly and completely clueless about growing


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, never garantead female tho lad, and price on the fuckers just to flower pointles u should know that, if ur spemding that amount on gud seeds, u want to keep a mother!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yes i did just like a unlucky post!!!
> 
> bullshitter or not the girl can take it, give it, and still come back for more..........
> 
> dragon ur still a nobhead tho...........


lol yes this is true, pitty i cant swim as id love to blow you right now .... im off as got shit to do....play well boys love you all


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

No, i've never grown a plant in my life, i'd have no idea what exodus cheese clones are  

A good seed will cost you a fiver and net you £1000+  Come on man, you're 25, let's hear a justification that holds water better than a colander


----------



## UKHG (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Yeah, never garantead female tho lad, and price on the fuckers just to flower pointles u should know that, if ur spemding that amount on gud seeds, u want to keep a mother!


GO to a good solid retailer and buy a femmed seed veg for a good 5-6weeks so you get all ur cuttins say 24 plus the mom thats 25 as u wanted then veg them all(monther included) as normal then flower


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Lmao ok! You think what you like pal, at the end of tie day, was just stating I was wanting to get to no peeps as to in time share sum gud bud, rather than all the shit going round these days, not every one can and wil grow, hens they get left with smoking shite frm plastic dealers, we all work together and spread gud bud through the uk, then thex be no shit, maybe you dont care long as you gave good bud, but one day wil cum wen u buy frm street dealers an such, with wank weed, and u wish your weed was going round, from people frowing around al over the uk,


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 6, 2012)

shit dont bite ladz


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, and you mention all this bollocks about space to keep a mother. Well what's the difference between getting a fem seed and a single clone. Either way you will end up harvesting one plant unless you find space to keep a mother. Good effort 

And it's fun to bite fella, make the guy feel like the dumb shit he is, for someone trying their hardest to try and get a "special" clone, he sure must feel fucking great about his life  I'd have jumped infront of a train years ago if i were him and saved the parents the grief of seeing him grow up to become this special


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

25? Aha only want 4, wtf?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Lmao ok! You think what you like pal, at the end of tie day, was just stating I was wanting to get to no peeps as to in time share sum gud bud, rather than all the shit going round these days, not every one can and wil grow, hens they get left with smoking shite frm plastic dealers, we all work together and spread gud bud through the uk, then thex be no shit, maybe you dont care long as you gave good bud, but one day wil cum wen u buy frm street dealers an such, with wank weed, and u wish your weed was going round, from people frowing around al over the uk,


As i thought. No justification. Good luck getting your clones  My weed is going around thanks, i gave people seeds as they are perfectly legal, my weed is all over the UK now  

And no, you were not stating you wanted to get to know peeps, you were asking for clones  fucking bozo  Jog on back to the station and tell your boss you were too retarded to pull anything off.

Why can't you grow out a seed again?


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Eh? If I buy a fem seed, plant it, I would want to keep as mother, its just coman sence yh! Then to take clones ofroot an veg in same space, then move to place to flower so can keap the mother, why fuck about buying seeds every 6 month, just keep a mother, round here its all clone, I am looking into keeping a mother just to much hassle, and yh been growing a while and never heard of buyin single GUD seed for 5pound!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

Oi. I pop in to share my favoruite spliff of the week - my Monday evening one after the chaos of the weekend is over - and I find newuserlol liking Unlucky's posts and admiring her guts. Realize I must be hallucinating, panic, drink some water, and listen to music instead. Just come back to find TTT slaughtering yet another newbie  So, everything back to normal again then?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Exodus! Lmao, only cheese u grow or grown in from the rim of ur litle cock, fukin noggin


Yeah, he caught it from your mum, poor bloke.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wtf ttt wot goin down now haha u see another newbie lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Oi. I pop in to share my favoruite spliff of the week - my Monday evening one after the chaos of the weekend is over - and I find newuserlol liking Unlucky's posts and admiring her guts. Realize I must be hallucinating, panic, drink some water, and listen to music instead. Just come back to find TTT slaughtering yet another newbie  So, everything back to normal again then?


bullshiter or not and until proven like i said thats all i can think, but theres no denying the staying power even i carnt..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Oi. I pop in to share my favoruite spliff of the week - my Monday evening one after the chaos of the weekend is over - and I find newuserlol liking Unlucky's posts and admiring her guts. Realize I must be hallucinating, panic, drink some water, and listen to music instead. Just come back to find TTT slaughtering yet another newbie  So, everything back to normal again then?


You d b bored to fuck without us lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

Racists who theres nowt of them in here u fool !!


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

no? Thatz y u delete his post yh? Aha nice, who ratled ur litle grow box anywho?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You d b bored to fuck without us lmfao


Not at all, you boys are my wind-down entertainment, like mindless TV or white noise CDs before going to bed


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Nah m8 edl, but c ur racist tho yh? Like a sed, waster! Keep growin ur nob cheese, sure it buzzez ur tiny fucked up mind,


look ya carnt come on to a weed forum and just straight out ask for clones weed is illegal i will remind so when a new member comes out just asking for clones they get this response, u could have been white,black,pink,fat,thin,or gaunt and u still would av got the same replty but when u start talking of bradford n lil sisters well i say no more................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> no? Thatz y u delete his post yh? Aha nice, who ratled ur litle grow box anywho?


Sorry pal i grow in a cage no fuck box rand these ways haha wot a cunt lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> look ya carnt come on to a weed forum and just straight out ask for clones weed is illegal i will remind so when a new member comes out just asking for clones they get this response, u could have been white,black,pink,fat,thin,or gaunt and u still would av got the same replty but when u start talking of bradford n lil sisters well i say no more................


Haha u mist ginger u ugly cunt lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

wow the uk thread is back with a bang. hahahahaha n i was worried it went belly up
mindless u say baklawa- u mean like reality tv garbage? how very rude hahahahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha u mist ginger u ugly cunt lmfao


u racist bastard! u! im telling kev!!! lmfao.................


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Cage? What u grow fucking downsers?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Not at all, you boys are my wind-down entertainment, like mindless TV or white noise CDs before going to bed


Haha we live to entertain and u know this !!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> look ya carnt come on to a weed forum and just straight out ask for clones weed is illegal i will remind so when a new member comes out just asking for clones they get this response, u could have been white,black,pink,fat,thin,or gaunt and u still would av got the same replty but when u start talking of bradford n lil sisters well i say no more................


Shhhh I was flattered... "little" sister, he said... nicest thing anybody's said to me all week (to be fair it's only Monday today)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

prochilla said:


> Cage? What u grow fucking downsers?


Obviously lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wow the uk thrad is back with a bang. hahahahaha n i was worried it went belly up
> mindless u say baklawa- u mean like reality tv garbage? how very rude hahahahahaha


yeah thats cause i decided to feel some pity on ya poor bored souls lolol

nar the uk thread moves the quickest mdb dus me nut in waiting for replys n trying to be nice in peoples journals............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u racist bastard! u! im telling kev!!! lmfao.................


He s behind u ya cunt so pull him out and get him to do his duties on here lol!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Shhhh I was flattered... "little" sister, he said... nicest thing anybody's said to me all week (to be fair it's only Monday today)


u been learning chedz tricks!!! il not forget that night that bastard had me good n proper changing my posts........


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

haha i like it. may it long continue


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya all soft cunts thats all im sayin!!


----------



## prochilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice! Al take 2 of them aswell then init


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats cause i decided to feel some pity on ya poor bored souls lolol
> 
> nar the uk thread moves the quickest mdb dus me nut in waiting for replys n trying to be nice in peoples journals............


Hahaha i nearly choked on my cocco then u freak ! Nice and sambo does nt go so pull anuva u funny fuker


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

has ttt started a shit storm n slunk off laughing ? hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya all soft cunts thats all im sayin!!


Haha sambo your in for trouble now ya cunt!! Lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha sambo your in for trouble now ya cunt!! Lmfao


Ya all no what im on about your all guilty, set off puffs, give it large but soft lads really lmao!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> has ttt started a shit storm n slunk off laughing ? hahaha


Nothin new there then dont worry ttt ill save u pal haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 6, 2012)

haha ttt the puppet master.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya all no what im on about your all guilty, set off puffs, give it large but soft lads really lmao!


Did i hear large ! U not still talkin about your head again ay p? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya all no what im on about your all guilty, set off puffs, give it large but soft lads really lmao!


no m8 just bored of ya yanky filled i wana grow the next super strain threads lolol give up dreamers............. except what riu is and that just entertainment........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 just bored of ya yanky filled i wana grow the next super strain threads lolol give up dreamers............. except what riu is and that just entertainment........


U cruel cunt ! Thats more like it pukka get rippin u fucker it sounds like he drank the bottle of voddy now!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 just bored of ya yanky filled i wana grow the next super strain threads lolol give up dreamers............. except what riu is and that just entertainment........


Always take it to for sambo when youve had a drink is it somethin ive done to you?..........dont worry ill be waitin for the pm tomoz you sayin sorry you was drunk again like usual. inabit!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U cruel cunt ! Thats more like it pukka get rippin u fucker it sounds like he drank the bottle of voddy now!!


u want full bottle lololol at least pukka shows the full 4plant grow instead of the full 10plants of the so called 30 lmao


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 6, 2012)

lol........lol...lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

Weirdest thing you've ever used for a roach?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u want full bottle lololol at least pukka shows the full 4plant grow instead of the full 10plants of the so called 30 lmao


Ginger ill not rise to that pal as i know you spied on the start of my journal pal haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ginger ill not rise to that pal as i know you spied on the start of my journal pal haha


im sooo fucking bored il spy on anything m8 lol


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello Roomies, Sort of a newbie here. Anyone grown Exodus Cheese and could tell me what they think of it. I usually grow White Russian and just fancied a change. Ive got 2 White russian and a Northern Light, and Lemon Amnesia 2 weeks away from harvest


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Hello Roomies, Sort of a newbie here. Anyone grown Exodus Cheese and could tell me what they think of it. I usually grow White Russian and just fancied a change. Ive got 2 White russian and a Northern Light, and Lemon Amnesia 2 weeks away from harvest


not good time to post lolol pukkas still abit upset lets just get him calmed down first n get past chedz claims then maybe we can answer ya posts lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 6, 2012)

Another newbie in for a bashing lol!!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

sweet jesus, the thread is back. good times lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

if ya carnt take this site with a huge dosage of salt really shouldnt be on here...................................

im off with unlucky to start a new forum lmao

and to all the dumbarse's yeah that was a joke.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

2 weeks to go, thank god!


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers mate, ive got 4 Exodus Cheese at 5 weeks old, just letting them get abit bigger before i top them them.

Just wondered if they will be as good as the white russian, there the best plant so far.

Heres a pic of the cheesy fuckers!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Cheers mate, ive got 4 Exodus Cheese at 5 weeks old, just letting them get abit bigger before i top them them.
> 
> Just wondered if they will be as good as the white russian, there the best plant so far.
> 
> ...


is that the clone-only or the ghs fem exo?


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is that the clone-only or the ghs fem exo?


GHS Fem mate


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

ill start a journal when i put them into flower


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

wow wtf my laptop sceen still dripping ive got wet knicks and tears rolling down my face, your a mad bunch of 4plant wanna bbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeesssssss, wtf started you lot off, dont tell me is was clone boy from bradford....... im shocked...tut tut you just cant play nice can you ?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> sweet jesus, the thread is back. good times lol


Like

(the Like button is failing to load tonight for some reason)

Dammit I'm feeling low tonight. High but low. Oh oh oh guess what, we have curtains now 

Hmm maybe that's why I'm feeling low? I'm missing my nightly adrenaline rush?


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> wow wtf my laptop sceen still dripping ive got wet knicks and tears rolling down my face, your a mad bunch of 4plant wanna bbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeesssssss, wtf started you lot off, dont tell me is was clone boy from bradford....... im shocked...tut tut you just cant play nice can you ?





Pics or STFU

dddddddddreamer


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Like
> 
> (the Like button is failing to load tonight for some reason)
> 
> ...


u got curtains!!! thats a high time at least..........


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont get too comfy, your one email saying 'like the new red curtains' away from your, slightly scared former self


----------



## baklawa (Feb 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Dont get too comfy, your one email saying 'like the new red curtains' away from your, slightly scared former self


OK that was fuckin NASTY man, it hadn't even occurred to me (and why hadn't it?!). Actually it was so funny that I accidentally regurgitated some already-swallowed liquid.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 6, 2012)

lol, enjoy your new found safety. Im having a one skin of this duuuuurty local shit weed & bed. 
a week & a half till chop chop time and it cant come soon enough. night all


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol, enjoy your new found safety. Im having a one skin of this duuuuurty local shit weed & bed.
> a week & a half till chop chop time and it cant come soon enough. night all


enjoy a new found decent bud oh shit i forgot u go with led's my mistake lmao


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> enjoy a new found decent bud oh shit i forgot u go with led's my mistake lmao


Just had a look at his grow, thats not bad for LED's they look nice and frosty, im impressed.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> glad im back in the uk thread fuck the journals far too many my shit is the best-heads in there should av nown that really after close to 3yrs lol even people u fink are cool once there weed is slated they crumble lol



your too chilled 2night,are you sure you never got your willy sucked ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 6, 2012)

see all that falling out as burnt you all out....ffffffoooooooooookkkkkkkkiiiiiinnnnngggggg light weights


----------



## unlucky (Feb 7, 2012)

chop chop time to get up scratch your ass and start thinking mmmmmm what am i doing this cold day  ok 4 plant wanna beeeeeessssss im not on here for long as ive got to clean up one of my grow rooms after a good old grow and re stock with new plants and just for you 4 plant wanna beeeeessss i will take pics 2day but not shure if i can post them on her 2day as ive got lots to do and the only way i can get to the end of my days work will be to sniff sniff my way to the end.... but i will defo get some pics on here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

That's me back in the game. 

OG18 x Sour diesel x chem dawg
Larry OG x chem valley kush
Psycho killer x panama
Cherry cheese x livers
Psychokiller x livers
Livers x blueberry
Psychosis
Livers

Let the good times roll.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's me back in the game.
> 
> OG18 x Sour diesel x chem dawg
> Larry OG x chem valley kush
> ...


SLH by the wknd aswell mate. Nice line up, do I no 1 of them top uns?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's me back in the game.
> 
> OG18 x Sour diesel x chem dawg
> Larry OG x chem valley kush
> ...



thats a good mix bag there happy happy times. hows you 2day


----------



## erbzy (Feb 7, 2012)

DST said:


> So you have afew beans in riot cubes that are not sprouting after 5 days. Do you know what the temps are when the lights are off?
> 
> Beans are hardy and will eventually germinate over time no matter what (unless they get soaked, split, rot or something). Get one of the cubes and have a little root around (pardun the pun) see what's happening with the little pip. As long as it hasn't turned dark brown/blackish (which means it has probably rotted) you should be okay. Like Mastergorw said, you need to give them a little bit of a warm temps if forcing a seed to grow (otherwise you pop it in the soil outside and let the sun and nature do it's job which can take a whole season in some instances). However we are inside and need to force things a bit (hence the constant cozy temps).
> 
> ...


well its been really cold here -6 at night,, so the room whihdc my secret jardin is in falls to about 15-17 at the mo... sorting a heater for room this week less anyone else got any advice/ideas on heating a 1.2x1.2 secret jardin when lighhts off?... next time im going to srpout tap root from towels the transfer to root riot trhen onto 3" rockwool then into the gt 424!

Get high, get high results


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> SLH by the wknd aswell mate. Nice line up, do I no 1 of them top uns?


Maybe man, came from a good lad over the pond. Tester for gage green genetic. 


unlucky said:


> thats a good mix bag there happy happy times. hows you 2day


Mornin pet, aye am champion ta. Bacon n egg on the go with a cuppa. Plotting the new setup. Fuck I've just burnt the fuckin bacon. Txtin this  just bloody cleaned it too.

How's you?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 7, 2012)

glad to see u growin again don lad


----------



## unlucky (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Maybe man, came from a good lad over the pond. Tester for gage green genetic.
> 
> 
> Mornin pet, aye am champion ta. Bacon n egg on the go with a cuppa. Plotting the new setup. Fuck I've just burnt the fuckin bacon. Txtin this  just bloody cleaned it too.
> ...


sorry about the bacon gulp ..... im ok just trying to get my ass up in my grow room give it a glean re stock with plants and take pics...but just cant get in the mood


----------



## unlucky (Feb 7, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> glad to see u growin again don lad



hows you kev...hope all is well ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 7, 2012)

yea doin good hows u ...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 7, 2012)

ye im good thanks...trying to put my bud bomb down so i can get up in my grow room and get it sorted out and take pics as im a none grower lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Just had a look at his grow, thats not bad for LED's they look nice and frosty, im impressed.


i no, griff nos i like a dig at the leds once a month lol 

feel rough............. still all good fun tho.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no, griff nos i like a dig at the leds once a month lol
> 
> feel rough............. still all good fun tho.



hows you this fffffffooooookkkkiiiinnnnggggg cold day....hope all is well....i will take pics 2day but dont no if i will get them on here 2day as got lots to do...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows you this fffffffooooookkkkiiiinnnnggggg cold day....hope all is well....i will take pics 2day but dont no if i will get them on here 2day as got lots to do...


feeling ill prob is cold out there but right now im pretty hot that hot sicky im gonna spew feeling lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows you this fffffffooooookkkkiiiinnnnggggg cold day....hope all is well....i will take pics 2day but dont no if i will get them on here 2day as got lots to do...


Make sure and take pics off the attic with plants in it and not the one you've just cleaned out lol!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

so much for twenty four hour bug. 3rd day now. that breaky sounds amazing don i can near smell it. couldnt even manage a youghurt today. well i ate it but ended up splattering the toilet bowl with it. dare not see wot weight ive puked n sweated off
thats a very sexy line up u got there don.
sambo hows the sorry messages going today???? haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so much for twenty four bug. 3rd day now. that breaky sounds amazing don i can near smell it. couldnt even manage a youghurt today. well i ate it but ended up splattering the toilet bowl with it.
> thats a very sexy line up u got there don.
> sambo hows the sorry messages going today???? haha


lolol feek off, no sorry messages although i did txt pukka this morning to call him a big fanny.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 7, 2012)

Oi sambo you fat cunt, waiting for me to hit the sack before laying in with all the low blows on LEDs haha!
Mornin all!


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

i could do with a fanny right now. mrs wont let me near last 3 days.
balls r getting angry now eveywhere i go am leaving drag marks on the carpet haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

2eggs on cheese on toast, with 2 sausages and beans on the side hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

0-0 was no good for any1 last night..


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

whey up griffala. his eyes r orange his tongue is black he has purple prickles all over his back,
oh help oh no its a griffalo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

Aye was no good for the impartial. Had goalfest or boredraw all over it. You see the moggy? Lucky it wasn't a black cat eh...


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

more from the pothole gardener....
http://www.designindaba.com/news-snippet/fixing-holes


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye was no good for the impartial. Had goalfest or boredraw all over it. You see the moggy? Lucky it wasn't a black cat eh...


, 
the cat was the most interesting part of th match other then parker some how remaining on field, u thinking harry doing ref bungs too now? in an off shore account hahahahaha

carroll is starting look the player off old so thats one positive.
lfc needs some good wingers, b happy with mat jarvis from wolves n the two swansea wingers sinclair n dyer. downing is hopeless. all he does is run forward n loose the ball his crossing this season is crap. 20 million my arse


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

leave it out mdb that kung-fu kick from ya rascist was rough.

downing use to be a good player once lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

i thought so but think lfc is a step to high for him.
racist? u wanna read the report mate he ent no racist. evra was talking him n calling his sis a dirty cunt. so saurez returned fire n the term saurez used u=isnt an insult in south america.
parker needed that kick as he should been off in his 1st two tackles. he is my kind player that likes get stuck in, kinda paul ince n roy keane a type player.
u no all man u players backed saurez? none complained.bar evra n fergie n they just wanted to weaken us for upcoming matchs. its just a witch hunt. nor any public complaints?
notice tho how members public complained bout j terry to police and so did qpr team but yet there no ban for terry? i seen the clip n he defo uses racist remarks but that ok hes english jokes ent it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i thought so but think lfc is a step to high for him.
> racist? u wanna read the report mate he ent no racist. evra was talking him n calling his sis a dirty cunt. so saurez returned fire n the term saurez used u=isnt an insult in south america.
> parker needed that kick as he should been off in his 1st two tackles. he is my kind player that likes get stuck in, kinda paul ince n roy keane a type player.
> u no all man u players backed saurez? none complained.bar evra n fergie n they just wanted to weaken us for upcoming matchs. its just a witch hunt. nor any public complaints?
> notice tho how members public complained bout j terry to police and so did qpr team but yet there no ban for terry? i seen the clip n he defo uses racist remarks but that ok hes english jokes ent it


i no m8 i was just messing with ya never liked john terry although a few yrs n lbs ago alot of people use to say i looked like the cunt, was in a east london tube station yrs ago n the kiosk vender looked up n said o sorry thought u was john terry lmao yeah m8 thats why im using the tube and buying 10 embassy filter lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

seems all english players get it easy. rooney had international ban reduced also after violent conduct.
saurez just puts 110 per cent effort in he will cheat to win. but his saving grace is hes everywhere twisting n turning. best player in league. bet spurs r kicking them selfs as they pulled out saurez race to sign him cos hes to simular to van der vart? no who id rather have.
u think harry will get the england managers job after this tax scandal? b a shame if he dont as defo best man for the job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ,
> the cat was the most interesting part of th match other then parker some how remaining on field, u thinking harry doing ref bungs too now? in an off shore account hahahahaha
> 
> carroll is starting look the player off old so thats one positive.
> lfc needs some good wingers, b happy with mat jarvis from wolves n the two swansea wingers sinclair n dyer. downing is hopeless. all he does is run forward n loose the ball his crossing this season is crap. 20 million my arse


hahah aye you can see the sun headline now, Howard webb under investigation after receiving a pallet load of pedigree chum from labrador with cockney accent...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

DST said:


> more from the pothole gardener....
> http://www.designindaba.com/news-snippet/fixing-holes


wonder if the dutch versions smokable!


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 7, 2012)

erbzy said:


> well its been really cold here -6 at night,, so the room whihdc my secret jardin is in falls to about 15-17 at the mo... sorting a heater for room this week less anyone else got any advice/ideas on heating a 1.2x1.2 secret jardin when lighhts off?... next time im going to srpout tap root from towels the transfer to root riot trhen onto 3" rockwool then into the gt 424!
> 
> Get high, get high results


Paper towels on a plate with clingfilm in the airing cupboard always work for me


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

sambo u deleting shit again ent ya? the post count is reducing hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2012)

That's my working day finished lol. Time for a cigarette and a bowl of sugar puffs  I just poked my plant and it was so heavy it broke the lid of the tote and fell into the reservoir, cable ties away


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

ive always just put the seed in a cup of water waited for it to pop open then put it in a rootriot cube and in the prop, tap root 24-72hrs later, took me a few fuck ups tho not with germing them but not taking out the prop soon enough to harden off if left in they will go all stretchy.

aint cracked now seeds in a long time tho, much prefer to use clones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Paper towels on a plate with clingfilm in the airing cupboard always work for me



just out of interest, how long a tap root do you guys like before transplanting. i've let mine go till the shells popped off and it's got the two training leaves. don't think it makes much difference just curious.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 7, 2012)

anone used the basement light company 

http://www.basementlighting.com/home.htm

what they like


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Make sure and take pics off the attic with plants in it and not the one you've just cleaned out lol!


 dont forget the T&A


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 7, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> anone used the basement light company
> 
> http://www.basementlighting.com/home.htm
> 
> what they like


Excellent, done me a good deal on the 5l canna's


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just out of interest, how long a tap root do you guys like before transplanting. i've let mine go till the shells popped off and it's got the two training leaves. don't think it makes much difference just curious.


i do till its slightly poking out. shell still on. i worry if i leave it too long


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> anone used the basement light company
> 
> http://www.basementlighting.com/home.htm
> 
> what they like


hahah i use them all the time and seems i'm the only one they get the order right or give two fucks about when it goes wrong. always been spot on with me. adam there even remembers my address which is a bit scary.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2012)

Basement lighting are useless if you ask me. They have never once shipped me the items that i have ordered. Last time they were kind enoiught to phone me and tell me that an item was out of stock and they could change it to something else for no extra charge, so to compensate this act of generosity they fucke up with the rest of the items on the order. Take your money elsewhere is all i have to say.

I';ve never once germed a seed prior to planting, has always just gone straight into it's medium.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just out of interest, how long a tap root do you guys like before transplanting. i've let mine go till the shells popped off and it's got the two training leaves. don't think it makes much difference just curious.


I usually leave the shell on as i find it hard to plant it without (clumsy chubby fingers), usually after 48hrs the root is 10/15 mm and i plant.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2012)

I leave till the roots 1-2cm then straight into rockwool cubes


----------



## 00ashoo (Feb 7, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> anone used the basement light company
> 
> http://www.basementlighting.com/home.htm
> 
> what they like


i like how there 'shop' is right behind the cop shop
alright company though some there prices are tad ridiclous though, check the s&p silent fans 100 pound more expensive then other shops


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> i like how there 'shop' is right behind the cop shop
> alright company though some there prices are tad ridiclous though, check the s&p silent fans 100 pound more expensive then other shops


oh yeah, jokers.

much better prices for them fans here http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> sambo u deleting shit again ent ya? the post count is reducing hahaha


no m8 aint deleted none of last nights larfs, i aint the only person who can delete mdb ur just the only 1 left who dont no how to lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Basement lighting are useless if you ask me. They have never once shipped me the items that i have ordered. Last time they were kind enoiught to phone me and tell me that an item was out of stock and they could change it to something else for no extra charge, so to compensate this act of generosity they fucke up with the rest of the items on the order. Take your money elsewhere is all i have to say.
> I';ve never once germed a seed prior to planting, has always just gone straight into it's medium.


hahahah aye they did the same to DST if memory serves. got to speak as you find eh, i hear grotec are pretty canny. 


00ashoo said:


> i like how there 'shop' is right behind the cop shop
> alright company though some there prices are tad ridiclous though, check the s&p silent fans 100 pound more expensive then other shops


if anyone's looking for decent priced fans check out fantronix.com


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

Eyup sambo me old mukka how's tings? Done 2 fuck ups already today, you keeping me up late! Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

A couple have been deleted geez dont tell porkys lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup sambo me old mukka how's tings? Done 2 fuck ups already today, you keeping me up late! Lol


alrite geezer lol

feeling ill m8 and even me eggs on cheese on toast with beans n sausage on the side didnt help lol actually thought i was gonna yak whilst eating it lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

haha i do now matey. mr ttt was explaining some1 other week and i stole the no-how
or yeah i still wouldnt have a clue otherwise


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> A couple have been deleted geez dont tell porkys lol


1 has not a couple and its the uk thread porkys are what we all about in here lol

1 about the bradford n asains n another where i was getting really pissed n lairy, so ya right a couple i was telling porkys lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

Chill out don't go on 1 again lad lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chill out don't go on 1 again lad lol


i wont aslong as u promise not to sulk again lol

u on ya break m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

I promise luv lol..... ya gettin like me Mrs gunna have to stop chatting for a while I think. Lol
Yeh I'm on me break mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

good too see the bro mance back on, haha
u2 near the make up sex stage yet?? haha
soz boys but i couldnt resist was just there to b said


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good too see the bro mance back on, haha
> u2 near the make up sex stage yet?? haha
> soz boys but i couldnt resist was just there to b said


lmao ya funny fucker gotta admit that made me lol

i never go mdb throw a paddy now n then, get the arse stay away for a few days,wks but never go unfortunatly many will say lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

Just read back mate bit harsh them posts


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just read back mate bit harsh them posts


they where i carnt deny that, could always apologize but aint gonna change i told ya m8 the vods turns me into a TWAT!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll take it as all said in jest mate but if it wernt then we're not as good mates as I thought.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 7, 2012)

DST said:


> more from the pothole gardener....
> http://www.designindaba.com/news-snippet/fixing-holes



love it, if i germinate a male or hermy, thats what im going to do with it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'll take it as all said in jest mate but if it wernt then we're not as good mates as I thought.


pukka u getting ya knickers in a twist AGAIN everything i say on the whole site is said in jest and last night jest also included a 70cl bottle of russain standard........


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

alright lads just finished catching up on last night's shenanigans, seems there were some low blows going on lol did i see a dig at me newuser? 
eitherway gotta love it and lads i'll apologise now i just can't help myself i have to help out when i see a prob i could possibly help with, the way i look at it is you'd have to upset me in the real world before i'd just sit back and watch when i could possibly help, i'd like to think it makes me the bigger man probably not though but i can live with that after all i'd have to really hate some1 to stand by and see them struggle when i can help, unfortunately that includes trolls, inbreds, and illiterate cunts that don't make much sense. after all a little education can go along way


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> alright lads just finished catching up on last night's shenanigans, seems there were some low blows going on lol did i see a dig at me newuser?
> eitherway gotta love it and lads i'll apologise now i just can't help myself i have to help out when i see a prob i could possibly help with, the way i look at it is you'd have to upset me in the real world before i'd just sit back and watch when i could possibly help, i'd like to think it makes me the bigger man probably not though but i can live with that after all i'd have to really hate some1 to stand by and see them struggle when i can help, unfortunately that includes trolls, inbreds, and illiterate cunts that don't make much sense. after all a little education can go along way


had a pop at every1 last night and im all sorry'd out, so u can feek off too....... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2012)

These new working hours are great, get to cause havoc and then bugger off to bed and leave you guys to enjoy the mayhem


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> These new working hours are great, get to cause havoc and then bugger off to bed and leave you guys to enjoy the mayhem


yeah i called u out on that yesterday. you r the puppet master


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> had a pop at every1 last night and im all sorry'd out, so u can feek off too....... lol


lmao the day you apologise to me mate, we will fall out!!!! 
apologies are for people with feelings and i ain't the emotional kind.........i love reading the banter it's the only thing that keeps drawing me back in, if it wasn't for the entertainment on here i'd be stuck watching the soaps with the misses, i fucking tevo soaps available 24/7 it's turning into a womans world we need to take it back and lock them back in the kitchens..........said very quietly so the misses doesn't hear lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmao the day you apologise to me mate, we will fall out!!!!
> apologies are for people with feelings and i ain't the emotional kind.........i love reading the banter it's the only thing that keeps drawing me back in, if it wasn't for the entertainment on here i'd be stuck watching the soaps with the misses, i fucking tevo soaps available 24/7 it's turning into a womans world we need to take it back and lock them back in the kitchens..........said very quietly so the misses doesn't hear lol


shut it ya numpty u could never fall out with me ya love me too much lol

tevo box not seeming like such a good idea now then? i loved it m8 when i used it at me mums, dont u watch any off tv on demand stuff? virgin kicks arse compared to sky imo


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> shut it ya numpty u could never fall out with me ya love me too much lol
> 
> tevo box not seeming like such a good idea now then? i loved it m8 when i used it at me mums, dont u watch any off tv on demand stuff? virgin kicks arse compared to sky imo


lol like a fucking hole in the head

yeah the novelty has worn off now mate, i've run out of bear grylls episodes and all that's on there now is the misses programmes, by the time she's watched 1 thing another 2 seem to take it's place it's fucking never ending, she only used to watch a few things but now she can record them she watches the lot, it almost feels like an endurance test....who's gonna break first me or the tevo box? i'm betting on the tevo i got a lovely hammer lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> had a pop at every1 last night and im all sorry'd out, so u can feek off too....... lol


Normal service has been resumed then i see


----------



## UKHG (Feb 7, 2012)

FOOT UPDATE 


WAYYA RECKON took that yesterday morning?

think ima hae to get sum beans my clne mans fucking about owes me a quater ounce and a tenner and these clones are not owed was menna gerrem yersday last nite he told me then just rang him he sed she gone away till friday,
u know what ive had sum gabbies this morning so IF he does ring bak im inthe fuk u and ur clones type fo mood? or u think that me just being pissed off that i aint got the cloones? 

pisses me off tho he meese like this BUT did i mess him wne he wantid his iphones and ipads jailbreaking for free ? ffs wanker

ANYONE got any fems for sale? if not wtas the best yeilder i could go and buy from seedbank?

or was thinking of putting 16 of TTTs seeds down hopefully get 8 fems anyones used any of em? wat are the best to find fems? and yeild?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2012)

fuckin ell man, i'd be askin to be admitted you want to watch out you don't get blood poisoning. looks fuckin sore that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2012)

@UKRG I cam smell that from here lol!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

UKRG said:


> FOOT UPDATE
> View attachment 2043939
> 
> WAYYA RECKON took that yesterday morning?
> ...


Looks fucking terrible mate cut it off and burn it lol, if your going to buy some seeds try big buddha's freeze cheese 89 i hit between 4 and 5 per and it's strong gear very popular it was tastes a bit like lemon zest/hash


----------



## UKHG (Feb 7, 2012)

yeh its sore as a mutha BUT at least the burning veins isent as bad i can semi hobble around AND my dicks working again!LOL

the wound itself ITCHES like a bastard so im rubbing it with the flat of my hand its like shooting ur muck wen u hit the sweet spot!LOL

stil stinks but no1 else can smell it and at leats it loks FRESH rather than mouldy and rotton beofre anyone who seen the pics from before knows that dont look as bad.....well in my opinion anyways
my bro has just got 50 weeks got arrested coz he was cought oncamera sumwer! heres the funny part untill they arrested him for this thing he supposedly being cought on camera they dident know he was wanted by coutrs SO in essence he got arrested for summet that wasent him they realised that as soon they walkied him into the custody suite and was just about to say rroy seeya and the warrent for non appearnce and breaches showed upWOUNDED lol 
he gets 50 weeks FFS he was gunna take the charge of the worste happened fuk it 8 plants is sum minor crap anyways il make the pigs carry me hahaha make em earn ther doe rite im rabbiting again
peace.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree m8, docent look as bad as it was, actualy looks like part of ya foots growin back, dosent look as much of a hole as it did


----------



## UKHG (Feb 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I agree m8, docent look as bad as it was, actualy looks like part of ya foots growin back, dosent look as much of a hole as it did


i know its nower near as deep as it was and not as much festering dying shit around it!
and the fact i can now hobble speaks volumes
IM cutting the meds down tho like only using the gabbies SPARINGLY dont wanna be a cuntlike i have been the past weeks mood swings galore!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

how we all doing then??? im starving as always lol gonna go get a chicken shish me thinks.......


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how we all doing then??? im starving as always lol gonna go get a chicken shish me thinks.......


u knob. rub it in y not, hmmmmm food. 
held down a jaffa cake today only. that was forced too. i miss my food


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how we all doing then??? im starving as always lol gonna go get a chicken shish me thinks.......


Fat fucker lol i have 1 of them every Sunday lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u knob. rub it in y not, hmmmmm food.
> held down a jaffa cake today only. that was forced too. i miss my food


whats up? why ya not eating?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Fat fucker lol i have 1 of them every Sunday lol


where i am tho its all kebab vans theres only 2 i think actually shops, im origanally from london where ya got a kebab shop on most corners took me a while to get use to a fucking kebab van??? ad never really seen em before.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2012)

Just after chicken with mango and sweet chilli sauce, sounds exciting.... just about managed to peel the film off and fuck it in the oven lol, gotta love Asda!!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> where i am tho its all kebab vans theres only 2 i think actually shops, im origanally from london where ya got a kebab shop on most corners took me a while to get use to a fucking kebab van??? ad never really seen em before.


Any of them go by the name of Jason's Doner van lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

just some evil bug. headaches hot n cold shivering puking eyes hurt. all round in tip top shape haha
im dying to eat man got a chic casarole hmmm but the smell is making me gag
feeling sorry for myself ent i


----------



## Griffta (Feb 7, 2012)

FUCK ME!! I'm happy as a pig in shit! Just got my filthy mitts on an oz of blue cheese. Been fucking months since I've had any decent bud (bar a hen a coupla weeks back). I thought I was gonna have to chop a branch off one my girls but this will see me through to harvest time. 
Anyway, hope your all good. 
UKRG, that foot looks pure dirt but its much better than it was. Happy for you fella, fingers crossed you make a full recovery.
Mad Dog - WTF have you given up food for?

edit: too busy rolling a jay to notice the above post. Get well soon ol' boy.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 7, 2012)

foods one my fav hobbys haha. i will b back on it, hoping sooner then later


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> foods one my fav hobbys haha. i will b back on it, hoping sooner then later


And there was me thinking you were fasting for rub a dub


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 7, 2012)

hows the room then?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how we all doing then??? im starving as always lol gonna go get a chicken shish me thinks.......


Pizza in the oven beer in the hand. What a fucked up afternoon though, i sat down in my beanbag listening to some classical music and woke up 2 hours later, moved from the beanbag and next thing i knew i was waking up again another 2 hours later. I'm normally an insomniac let alone napping during the afternoon


----------



## baklawa (Feb 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Pizza in the oven beer in the hand. What a fucked up afternoon though, i sat down in my beanbag listening to some classical music and woke up 2 hours later, moved from the beanbag and next thing i knew i was waking up again another 2 hours later. I'm normally an insomniac let alone napping during the afternoon


Hmmm sounds like the first month of pregnancy to me...

Howdy boys, me feeling in an oddly rebellious mood tonight, about to settle down with a tub of ice cream and Fight Club to see if that'll get it out of my system... Why do I never, ever remember to buy corn (the popping variety)?

Howzit goin' Grif, how was that jay then?


----------



## tactile (Feb 7, 2012)

What did you pay for that? enjoy bud.



Griffta said:


> FUCK ME!! I'm happy as a pig in shit! Just got my filthy mitts on an oz of blue cheese. Been fucking months since I've had any decent bud (bar a hen a coupla weeks back). I thought I was gonna have to chop a branch off one my girls but this will see me through to harvest time.
> Anyway, hope your all good.
> UKRG, that foot looks pure dirt but its much better than it was. Happy for you fella, fingers crossed you make a full recovery.
> Mad Dog - WTF have you given up food for?
> ...


----------



## Griffta (Feb 7, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Howzit goin' Grif, how was that jay then?


I'm chaining them lol, very nice tasting bud.



tactile said:


> What did you pay for that? enjoy bud.


225 & cheers!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 7, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm chaining them lol, very nice tasting bud.


I was supposed to be restraining myself today, learning the meaning of that alien notion known as "moderation" - but it would be rude to leave you to chain-puff solo, hold on, lemme skin up and I'll be with you in 5....


----------



## delvite (Feb 7, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm chaining them lol, very nice tasting bud.
> 
> 
> 225 & cheers!


 180s my way m8


----------



## Griffta (Feb 7, 2012)

delvite said:


> 180s my way m8


Nice though to be honest fella, its not even about the money at this stage. I prob would of paid 10'er a g all the way up the oz lol.
To get some nice smoke that'll see me thru to harvest was almost priceless.
Thats the last time I ring that number on my phone for a while


----------



## tactile (Feb 7, 2012)

delvite said:


> 180s my way m8


Good quality bud?


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 7, 2012)

got my updates up at last lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 7, 2012)

Forgotten how freakin amazing this film is. Soap made from liposuctioned fat, sold back to the ladies the fat was sucked from  Genius...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the appeal of the film was more the brutal fighting and the crazy twist than the notion of the irony of the soap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 7, 2012)

Got some bud last night from the guy who usually buys all mine.
I walked in and he gave me a nug to fill a water pipe bowl, it was really gooey. I said what's that mate "Lemonade" he says, so I take a sniff and it smells just like lemonade "fucking hell it is" I say. A nice big hit from a clean pipe and it tastes like lemonade too, a fresh lemon blast then a slightly vanilla after taste.

The high has no ceiling, to the point that after about 6-7 pipes my vision has gone blurry and I can't focus on 1 point for longer than around 15 seconds because my face is all screwed up with red eye. I woke up today at noon still baked with an awesome dope hangover! This stuff is the best bud I've had in ages possibly THE best weed I've ever had, amazing taste, amazing smell and a high that smashes your head in a really nice fresh way. I'm literally blown away with every aspect of it, maybe MY idea of the perfect weed. I'm going to try and get some more in the next few days and post throw some photos up, I can't find seeds of it anywhere and very little reference to it.
Anybody know it, smoked it, can get seeds of it?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 7, 2012)

yeh 160 (if you know a grower) otheriwse 180-200 round here and all the way up to 240

and wen i do my weed THEY STIL FUKING MOAN AT 150'S divvys have no clue get pissed wen i say ther shit is sprayed most is nowadays,

just watching this tv series rome on virgin central bloody damn awsome if yourinto stuff like spartacus blood and sand/ect

nite guys i cant be arsed


----------



## Griffta (Feb 7, 2012)

marketing fella. you price it at 150's when others charge 240. It screams 'my weed is cheap shit'. If your confident that its nice weed then charge the going rate.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2012)

tactile said:


> Good quality bud?


bone dry n stinky lol my m8 just paid 200 for some kinda k2 strain its ok but tastes of fish tank lmao


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> marketing fella. you price it at 150's when others charge 240. It screams 'my weed is cheap shit'. If your confident that its nice weed then charge the going rate.


depends on who ur chargin tho m8s r8s n that


----------



## tactile (Feb 8, 2012)

delvite said:


> bone dry n stinky lol my m8 just paid 200 for some kinda k2 strain its ok but tastes of fish tank lmao


Nice price then. Can't wait for my crop... this patience thing is a pain in the arse!


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2012)

tactile said:


> Nice price then. Can't wait for my crop... this patience thing is a pain in the arse!


 lol know wt you mean ive got about 2 weeks nd then mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sticky sticky


----------



## 00ashoo (Feb 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Got some bud last night from the guy who usually buys all mine.
> I walked in and he gave me a nug to fill a water pipe bowl, it was really gooey. I said what's that mate "Lemonade" he says, so I take a sniff and it smells just like lemonade "fucking hell it is" I say. A nice big hit from a clean pipe and it tastes like lemonade too, a fresh lemon blast then a slightly vanilla after taste.
> 
> The high has no ceiling, to the point that after about 6-7 pipes my vision has gone blurry and I can't focus on 1 point for longer than around 15 seconds because my face is all screwed up with red eye. I woke up today at noon still baked with an awesome dope hangover! This stuff is the best bud I've had in ages possibly THE best weed I've ever had, amazing taste, amazing smell and a high that smashes your head in a really nice fresh way. I'm literally blown away with every aspect of it, maybe MY idea of the perfect weed. I'm going to try and get some more in the next few days and post throw some photos up, I can't find seeds of it anywhere and very little reference to it.
> Anybody know it, smoked it, can get seeds of it?


you cant get seeds of lemonade or cola clone only pal. if you know someone in the nottingham area...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 8, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> you cant get seeds of lemonade or cola clone only pal. if you know someone in the nottingham area...


So do you know where to get the Lemonade seeds from?


----------



## 00ashoo (Feb 8, 2012)

its clone only, midlands strain. but you want find much info on it not many people have heard of it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah carnt say ive heard of it before, sounds nice tho.

ever heard of a clone-only called tutti? have tried to get a cut of that for years is some of the stinkiest,tastiest smoke i ever had.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> marketing fella. you price it at 150's when others charge 240. It screams 'my weed is cheap shit'. If your confident that its nice weed then charge the going rate.


Works both ways fella. Certainly on the outward appearance cheap would suggest it's crap, but all you need is to make one sale and make one buyer happy and it all goes from there so long as you are a consistent grower. That one sale though, he'll tell his mates, they'll tell there's, and soon the entire neighbourhood will know that great weed can be bought for a great price. It's simply a matter of doing the marketing to get the first guy interested in buying, which could be in the form of say selling on someone elses weed for the going rate, and then throwing in a free 8th of your own better stuff and mentioning that it will be available soon, they'll smoke it, ask what you'd be charging and you say £160  It's not hard to undercut competition if you have the willpower to do it. What am i saying though, i know all you lot, you'd sell it for £300 if given the chance


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Works both ways fella. Certainly on the outward appearance cheap would suggest it's crap, but all you need is to make one sale and make one buyer happy and it all goes from there so long as you are a consistent grower. That one sale though, he'll tell his mates, they'll tell there's, and soon the entire neighbourhood will know that great weed can be bought for a great price. It's simply a matter of doing the marketing to get the first guy interested in buying, which could be in the form of say selling on someone elses weed for the going rate, and then throwing in a free 8th of your own better stuff and mentioning that it will be available soon, they'll smoke it, ask what you'd be charging and you say £160  It's not hard to undercut competition if you have the willpower to do it. What am i saying though, i know all you lot, you'd sell it for £300 if given the chance



well TTT that what u got of me for instance they wer moaning at 150's.....................NOW i know fact theyve paid 2+ for worse and that was nice i reckon lovely earthy taste and nice hi!


and yeh grif i know wat ur saying but i aint got the heart to charge 200 and so-on lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

I've paid £160-£200 for ounces, it was all of near identical quality, just depended who i was buying from, and was generally pretty damned naff, the stuff you sent would have kicked anything i could get off a dealer out of the water. If i ever move my own stuff i never let an ounce go for anything over £160 to strangers, or £100 to friends. If i had more, i'd sell for even less. You read the likes of Mr Nice and it makes you pretty depressed about how society and people have changed over the years.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> the stuff you sent would have kicked anything i could get off a dealer out of the water.


exaktly and they stil moan prolly coz they know im a soft fucker and know my thoughts on the whole pricing thing lol

they sed that was too dence the oz's wer too smal lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

hello all uk growers hows you bad boys 2day then ?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

thats the thing if i hhad 20 for sale id do em at 120's all the way up even if i could get 2...i guessim either extrememly dumb or just dont have enough of the "rote type" of buyers no questions sortov thing im not from wer i live so only deal with priks


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> exaktly and they stil moan prolly coz they know im a soft fucker and know my thoughts on the whole pricing thing lol
> 
> they sed that was too dence the oz's wer too smal lol


The key i in the term, ounce  if they wanted to buy cannabis based on size then they should have askedd for 10cm cubed, not an ou/nce, an ounce is weight, not size. Some people are just dumb fuckers  You've got to be a real weed virgin to get psyched because the ounce looks huge, that jut means it's fluffy airy and with a higher ratio of stalk to bud


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The key i in the term, ounce  if they wanted to buy cannabis based on size then they should have askedd for 10cm cubed, not an ou/nce, an ounce is weight, not size. Some people are just dumb fuckers  You've got to be a real weed virgin to get psyched because the ounce looks huge, that jut means it's fluffy airy and with a higher ratio of stalk to bud



yeh roundhere aits all about HOW IT LOOKS not wat it weighs 28 g is a oz i do em at 30 for loss on drying ect 
they only use certain baggies to make them look bigger ect one guy bags up then goes thru every bag plitting buds to make em look bigger!LOL
fukin mugs 45-50 out of 1oz (10 pound shots)

OH i got last time "its too sticky" lol wtf fukin morons


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

see that's the whole fucked up thing these days no one has the patience to let weed dry. greed and short sightedness imo. let the weed mature, dry it properly & cure it, charge more for it. should be a no brainer that really


----------



## dura72 (Feb 8, 2012)

afternoon fuckwits, just stuck my nut in for a second. i should be back online full time from friday..btw thats me a fully fledged alki, got the doc lines and and everything, passed the medical(irony or what?) and gettin the extra cash on my giro as well as a nice little back dated lump sum....sweet.....god bless the well fare state.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> see that's the whole fucked up thing these days no one has the patience to let weed dry. greed and short sightedness imo. let the weed mature, dry it properly & cure it, charge more for it. should be a no brainer that really



yeh it was dry but u know a stciky dry? took about 10 days or sum shit dark room fans blowing i need to find a good bulk buyer no fucking around cash ther n then coz round here ther all muppets who are so used to the smell of spray they think thats the good stuff and anything less is crap fukin douchebags lol kids mainley piss me rite off


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> see that's the whole fucked up thing these days no one has the patience to let weed dry. greed and short sightedness imo. let the weed mature, dry it properly & cure it, charge more for it. should be a no brainer that really


all my weed is dry befor it hits the street and i let it go for £150 oz and the oz is always over...no come backs and get shut all day long, but i dont do it in oz`s only keys at 37,oz to the key as it keeps my man wanting my weed


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> all my weed is dry befor it hits the street and i let it go for £150 oz and the oz is always over...no come backs and get shut all day long, but i dont do it in oz`s only keys at 37,oz to the key as it keeps my man wanting my weed



A KLIK????
wer yet to see a bud of you!!!never mind a KLIK


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

a klik ??? what


----------



## tactile (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> all my weed is dry befor it hits the street and i let it go for £150 oz and the oz is always over...no come backs and get shut all day long, but i dont do it in oz`s only keys at 37,oz to the key as it keeps my man wanting my weed



Good price man. who is that in your avatar??? lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

tactile said:


> Good price man. who is that in your avatar??? lol


ye im all man.............. :-/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

wait they pay you to be an alchy?!?!? why the fuck have i been working all these years. 

you seen billy of late?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye im all man.............. :-/


How about a recent photo


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> yeh 160 (if you know a grower) otheriwse 180-200 round here and all the way up to 240
> 
> and wen i do my weed THEY STIL FUKING MOAN AT 150'S divvys have no clue get pissed wen i say ther shit is sprayed most is nowadays,
> 
> ...


If they grizzle at 150's tell them to fuck off and pay more some where else commercial slant crap is 160 around here even buying bulk you expect to pay more than 150


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How about a recent photo


lol it was only 5/6 years ago...cheeky


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2012)

hello fellow uk growers, just interjecting a lil update of mine on doggies thread > check this out ......... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-more-money-than-5257.html


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

You just carry on pulling those images off the internet


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

we still on for that blowy then unlucky???

pic aint that recent ive put a few more pounds on since....... lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2046135
> 
> we still on for that blowy then unlucky???
> 
> pic aint that recent ive put a few more pounds on since....... lol


yes defo but you need to try and chuffle to the end of the bed if you can lol  yak now thats fat as fooookkk


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> a klik ??? what


u say u sell weed and u dont know wat a klik is? oh my deary me watever next

fort u was doing these photos yesterday LOL sambo's rite ur so ful of shit


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

ill shuffle newhere ya want me to baby lol

il even share my deep fried mars bar if ya swallow........


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> u say u sell weed and u dont know wat a klik is? oh my deary me watever next
> 
> fort u was doing these photos yesterday LOL sambo's rite ur so ful of shit


lolol ive made me peace with unlucky ne1 who can take that amount of abuse n still come back for more i carnt help but have a smidgin of respect for bullshiter or not.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You just carry on pulling those images off the internet


lots of my pics on the internet.got lots of pics in soft secrets too.....and i earn money with my pics but ive got a nice body and keep my self fit unlike you


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ill shuffle newhere ya want me to baby lol
> 
> il even share my deep fried mars bar if ya swallow........


lol i dont eat that junk but yes i defo swallow


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lots of my pics on the internet.got lots of pics in soft secrets too.....and i earn money with my pics but ive got a nice body and keep my self fit unlike you


the only way u make money of pics of yourself is when u weigh waste paper into the recylcing yard


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> u say u sell weed and u dont know wat a klik is? oh my deary me watever next
> 
> fort u was doing these photos yesterday LOL sambo's rite ur so ful of shit


no pics of my grow room yeserday ya muggy cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

here we go again


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> the only way u make money of pics of yourself is when u weigh waste paper into the recylcing yard


ye ye what ever......... yawning again plaaaaaaaa


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> here we go again


im playing nice alreet! lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no pics of my grow room yeserday ya muggy cunt


BAHAHA  tosser


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> u say u sell weed and u dont know wat a klik is? oh my deary me watever next
> 
> fort u was doing these photos yesterday LOL sambo's rite ur so ful of shit


A klik i thought was a kilometre not a kilo, keys and boxes i understand


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> A klik i thought was a kilometre not a kilo, keys and boxes i understand



3eyes gets the prize tosater

ya kilik= kilo


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> here we go again


lol im getting excited......bring it on


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> 3eyes gets the prize tosater


Happy days i could do with a new 1, any chance you could throw a microwave in to?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol im getting excited......bring it on


na i aint as smart as sambo and others id only type myslef into a corner lmao surrounded by himself and TTT throwing grammar at me FUK that


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> BAHAHA  tosser


bring it on needle dick


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> bring it on needle dick



oy easy now thats down to the meds i told u already

and 3eyes lol no mate sorry prizes cannot be transfered and ther is no cash alternative

AWW MAN BANDAGES CHANGED 3 HRS AGO LEAKED THRU ALREADY WTF i bent my foot wen they was here and a big buddle of goo came up crazy shit lol u fancy licking it clean UNLUCKY?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

UKRG said:


> oy easy now thats down to the meds i told u already
> 
> and 3eyes lol no mate sorry prizes cannot be transfered and ther is no cash alternative
> 
> Gutted oh well next time lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

lol so you say wink wink


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye im all man.............. :-/


ppppppppppppricelesssssssssss! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im playing nice alreet! lol


who died and made me the RIU po po like?!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

i better get my pics on here then,,,,i do be thinking


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> here we go again


good as last night was boring as fuck on here


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

you all love me as i can feel your love


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> 3eyes gets the prize tosater
> 
> ya kilik= kilo


is that all he gets a toaster, now thats UNLUCKY!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

damn gone for 2 mins for a religous debate with a moron and 2 pages


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

lol ok maybe not only half of one(dident seem my post lmao


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i better get my pics on here then,,,,i do be thinking



Please do, as us 4 plant wannabeeeeeeessssssssssssss got to have someone to look up to  and i dont mean while your down between her legs newuserlol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

chop chop 4 plant wanna beeeeeeees bring it on


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Please do, as us 4 plant wannabeeeeeeessssssssssssss got to have someone to look up to  and i dont mean while your down between her legs
> newuserlol


im no one to look up to and dont make any claims my weed or plants are the best...i just grow as i like to smoke some good clean smoke and get some money for doing it...but if fatty lifts his big belly up and over to one side i can defo look up to him as one sucks hard


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im no one to look up to and dont make any claims my weed or plants are the best...i just grow as i like to smoke some good clean smoke and get some money for doing it...but if fatty lifts his big belly up and over to one side i can defo look up to him as one sucks hard


now thats what i call liposuction for the over weight! do you have to go private to get that!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> please do, as us 4 plant wannabeeeeeeessssssssssssss


_*8 actually*_


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> _*8 actually*_


8 lol plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  4plant wanna beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> now thats what i call liposuction for the over weight! do you have to go private to get that!


no i can do a street party  chop chop fat chubby ones its now or never


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i better get my pics on here then,,,,i do be thinking


and don't forget to include a piece of paper with "unlucky" on it


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> and don't forget to include a piece of paper with "unlucky" on it



or that days newspaper!!!LMAO smart thinking


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Well she's already been pulling pics of women from the web and saying they're her, so might as well just put some proof in to keep us all quiet 

How'd you go and get your name changed out of curiosity?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How'd you go and get your name changed out of curiosity?


lol sou noticed then golly we are on form,

explained to the ADMIN i should never have used the id i did explained the whys and how easy it would have been to track my real name...from then,im fucked lol

so we passed a few names round and came up with the id im using now
so in answer to ur question
bloody nice manners and the acceptance from the ADMIN im indeed a dumbass and should have known better! lol one off mate tbqf

adited my sig too!

wanted a diffrent id coz made sum gif avvys and sigs but had to be close to my currant id so gotta get on with rendering and stuf,........maybe in 2 weeks il get round to it,

trying to cut the weed out for a while! is it right to get sweats ect wen uve qwit?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah, sounds about right. Know loads of members who join then try and get their account deleted ebcause they used their facebook name etc 

I'm still jut sat chuckling that this girl thinks she's pulling weed by the kilo yet doesn't even know how to feed her plants or how seedlings grow


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, sounds about right. Know loads of members who join then try and get their account deleted ebcause they used their facebook name etc
> 
> I'm still jut sat chuckling that this girl thinks she's pulling weed by the kilo yet doesn't even know how to feed her plants or how seedlings grow


lmao yeh

na never use FB name just the name from my release group wat a dik! lol
fuk y am i even posting whys and hows lol thats been even more of a dik i may as well explain how to track me step by step post my ip address maybe!LOL

wernet wantring to delte my act painin the ass

yeh shes a jam tard for sure i think sambo just got bored tbqf
so these sweats are they rite wen u try qwit smoking weed or wat? fukin orrible eather way

internets slow as fuk atm donwloading 68gb of teen porn ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Any time I've been of it for a while I don't get sweats r anything just can't sleep right for a few days then I'm alright!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

aye, like with drinking, it can give you the sweats and sleepless nights no trouble. I got over not being able to moke weed without too muh of an issue after the firt few nights, beer's the one i can't kick


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> aye, like with drinking, it can give you the sweats and sleepless nights no trouble. I got over not being able to moke weed without too muh of an issue, beer's the one i can't kick


i dont drink .lPERIOD i guess im fullyaware im a addictive guy! i used alcohol to get of that other shit but then qwit the alcohol tbqf its bloody orrible! spirits are worse:yukky:

yeh feel like shit i suppose only reason im qwitting im broke as a joke,dont help wen a pal(so called) owes a q quater and a tenner lol and his 80 plant grow harvest was ready dryed last monday but his"mate" has been out on a bender so cant get to it!hmmmmmm shit talkin me thinks fukin didnt take me 3 weeks to do his jailbreaking on ipad 2 iphone 4 and 4s now did it! i hate that 

going to send for some weed soon belly aches n allsorts fuk feels like a rattle lmao fukin nuts i best try cutting down 1st rather than cold turkey,,,,,,wait this is weed WTF


AHHHH thats how u always show offline ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

right, im after making my own oxy pot thing. ive found plenty of buckets the right size but they're like 6 bar plus a fiver postage. may as well buy a oxypot for the extra. anyone made their own, can point me toward a cheap option. 

before you lot tell me to stop being a tight cunt, i want to make my own for something to do.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right, im after making my own oxy pot thing. ive found plenty of buckets the right size but they're like 6 bar plus a fiver postage. may as well buy a oxypot for the extra. anyone made their own, can point me toward a cheap option.
> 
> before you lot tell me to stop being a tight cunt, i want to make my own for something to do.


U TITE GO BUY ONE!!!


6BAR HMMM thats sum term for money innit


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 8, 2012)

Don i got mine from basement lighting pal complete for 26 mate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

lol, that is indeed how it is done 

And yeah, i rarely if ever do favours for mates on the "tick", mates thing the relationship is good enoguh that they can screw you over for a bit and it's o trouble. I bought a friend a graphics card about 2 or 3 months ago, it was only £40, still waiting on £20 of that. He asked me to give him an ounce and he'd pay me back right away i told him i wouldn't give anyone a ounce on the tick ESPECIALLY not to him. The guy has full time employment, pays no tax, owns his house and has lodgers paying off all bbills yet somehow i have more oney than he does when only working 25 hours a week at minimum wage. Wouldn't trust him a second with anything financially related lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

aye 6 bar or 6 bin lid, or an irish pearl diver....... ok i made the last one up.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right, im after making my own oxy pot thing. ive found plenty of buckets the right size but they're like 6 bar plus a fiver postage. may as well buy a oxypot for the extra. anyone made their own, can point me toward a cheap option.
> 
> before you lot tell me to stop being a tight cunt, i want to make my own for something to do.


I don't think that you can make an oxy pot for cheaper than they sell it for without buying items in bulk at wholesale prices. From my experience the price advantage of maing your own only really comes into play when you're talking multiple units or larger units. I got my tubs from sainsbury's from the household department for about a fiver each. While i love the oxy for what it is, functional, the instant you get a decent sied plant in one with a good sie root system they're gonna need frequent attention, with a 40L tub you can go a long time wihtout having to worry about water levels. I'd alos be a little bit wary of water temp with the blak oxy buckets, maybe not wary but it would caue me to actually moniter it. i bought the rest of my items in large quantities to save money and save on postage, got like 100L of hydroton still in the attic, bought about 4 airpumps in one go and the rest i picked up from the local hydro shop to save on postage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Don i got mine from basement lighting pal complete for 26 mate


hear that kev but i'm wanting to make my own cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I don't think that you can make an oxy pot for cheaper than they sell it for without buying items in bulk at wholesale prices. From my experience the price advantage of maing your own only really comes into play when you're talking multiple units or larger units.


beginning to think that.

ive got the pump and air stone. mop buckets looking like the best option so far.


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 8, 2012)

howz the mad house then today!!!!


----------



## mr.green123 (Feb 8, 2012)

£20 delivered ----> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLER-POTS-deep-water-culture-BEST-PRICE-NO-LEAKS-AIRPUMP-CLAYBALLS-NETPOT-/170764553257?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c25c4c29#ht_1284wt_1054


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 8, 2012)

I fucking hate paying £10 a g


----------



## xyla (Feb 8, 2012)

any one from the staffs area hit me up


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beginning to think that.
> 
> ive got the pump and air stone. mop buckets looking like the best option so far.


Dunno if you read the rest of my post, i've a bad habbit of editing and re-editing  I found large sainsbury's stores to be the best place to buy the tubs for a good price. Mine had to be a specific size due to my cupboard and after some looking around i hit jackpot. very durable, have about 6 -8 of em, not sure why, only experienced one crack adn that was because the plant and netpot are growing at 45 degrees due to a rather retarded grower


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 8, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> £20 delivered ----> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLER-POTS-deep-water-culture-BEST-PRICE-NO-LEAKS-AIRPUMP-CLAYBALLS-NETPOT-/170764553257?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c25c4c29#ht_1284wt_1054


Hey that looks like a well good deal likes if i was looking for a bubbler i would go for it lol thats jus me tho


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

The only but important thing to be aware of with these cheap pre-built bubble pots is that the majority of them use the cheapest shittest pumps on the market. Given that that no air means no plant, it always pays to buy a reliable and high quality pump.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Don i got mine from basement lighting pal complete for 26 mate


I'm sure them's the jokers DST and 1 or 2 others have had problems with


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Some are luckier with them than others. That is to say Don lol. Maybe they just find his newcastle accent too adorable to want to screw him around lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

i know TTT fukin joke mate this dude is single has a ratehr nice batchelor pad top knotche verything
no kids no nothing the flats even council well on his feet grows going off all over!
i think im too soft infact I KNOW I AM he did it with the nutes 2 grows it took him to bring me em telling me NOT to buy my own ect
im starting to think its more a reliabilty issue thers always sum excuse
AND LOL this is the dude who expects me to give him ALL my weed when grown for 150's BUT its give him it take it to his man and bring the mojney bak,
now it took him 4 weeks to pay me 40 qwid what i sold him my last ounce for of that shit i was ready to throw in the binm even tried but again he was like NOO il get u summet for it then he told me he sold it hed bring me the 40 down 4-5 weeks atleast i was waiting and got that in 2 halfs,

fukin pain i feel a [email protected] asking feels like im a pest so i just dont ask then he says look u have to break my balls then m,oans when i doo

staright messer

and don its lady gediver=5er

6bar ect is what i say and im from york orginally and i dont hear it anyware else

fuk this twitching i feel like i got tourettes fukin nerve tablets


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 8, 2012)

already think i have all diff pheno types of my angel heart


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLER-POTS-deep-water-culture-BEST-PRICE-NO-LEAKS-AIRPUMP-CLAYBALLS-NETPOT-/170764553257?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c25c4c29#ht_1284wt_1054

that shineyness does make it look VERY flimsey u get wat u pay for innit


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 8, 2012)

ordered yesterday aftenoon and got here today not bad what probs have gowers had with em


3eyes said:


> I'm sure them's the jokers DST and 1 or 2 others have had problems with


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> ordered yesterday aftenoon and got here today not bad what probs have gowers had with em


I'm pretty sure DST ordered from them and they fucked him about something chronic i think someone else on the 600 thread suffered by their hands to might have been don G&T


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm sure them's the jokers DST and 1 or 2 others have had problems with



wat equipment issues OR supply issue i.e the actual place not the qeuipment


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

We chatted about this just yesterday i do believe. DG&T get's great service from them, but others havn't, DST got screwed around and will refere to em as basementshiting, i myself have never once had a correct order sent to me, it seemed they preferred to just send me whatever they had in the warehouse as opposed to what i'd actually ordered, every time. Made things pretty darn inconvenient at times.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> wat equipment issues OR supply issue i.e the actual place not the qeuipment



Just the place, got fucked about as regards delivery and things if i remember correctly


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> i myself have never once had a correct order sent to me, it seemed they preferred to just send me whatever they had in the warehouse as opposed to what i'd actually ordered, every time. Made things pretty darn inconvenient at times.


LOL so y would u repetedly order from them?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Best price for the items i wanted and the vain hope that it was just a one off mix up  not the case though it seems, my busness goes elsewhere nowadays.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

Heya TTT and 3eyes. How've you crusty bastards been?
Haven't said hey to my favorite brits in a while, thought I'd just do that.
While I'm here I might as well shamelessly plug new grow. Give it a look see when you get a min.
https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/508316-vert-beansly-style.html


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

word to your mothers, bitches! hope everyones feeling righteous this evening


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Best price for the items i wanted and the vain hope that it was just a one off mix up



and duh! course its best prices THEY NEVER SEND U WAT U WANT!!!LOL,,like order a ipad 2 and theyl send u a fukin kindle!lol

LOL fuk send your money my wayim sure i can rake summet out the shed that will come closer to ure request!!LMAO next time u ask for a usb lead il send u a dustbin lid!!!hahaa

and how the fook im geting 3eyes and grifta mixed up now ther bothon same pag ther avvys are NOWT alike wtf.....its the pilllllllls!!honest


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Heya TTT and 3eyes. How've you crusty bastards been?
> Haven't said hey to my favorite brits in a while, thought I'd just do that.
> While I'm here I might as well shamelessly plug new grow. Give it a look see when you get a min.
> https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/508316-vert-beansly-style.html



Where ya been beaner locked up for people trafficking?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the Most Effective And Safest Way To Enlarge Your Manhood
Get Incredible Gains Even While You SLEEP!
Gains Of 3-4 Inches Are Not Uncommonm, Try for yourself Risk Free 100% Guaranteed to Work

CLICK BELOW NOW AND GET THE SIZE YOU AND YOUR PARTNER WILL BE VERY SATISFIED WITH


LOL fukin spam


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

howdy peoples.........

ne1 been watching the new series of drug inc on nat geo? aint been too bad the hash 1 was ok.

just cracked open a bottle of finlanda not a bad bit of vodka actually, went round a m8s for a smoke last night but was already well pissed by the time he picked me up, had 2 joints n passed out lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol

Cheers for the heads up sambo  i'll get onto that once i finish Howard MArks Video diary.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Where ya been beaner locked up for people trafficking?


people trafficking? thats a taxi driver isnt it?

wish they would lock them up as their all fucking immigrants here.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy peoples.........
> 
> ne1 been watching the new series of drug inc on nat geo? aint been too bad the hash 1 was ok.
> 
> just cracked open a bottle of finlanda not a bad bit of vodka actually, went round a m8s for a smoke last night but was already well pissed by the time he picked me up, had 2 joints n passed out lol



The ketamine episode was a bit of an eye opener


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol
> 
> Cheers for the heads up sambo  i'll get onto that once i finish Howard MArks Video diary.


no problem m8, whats that howard marks video diary??? never heard of it.

i went to his talk/show thingy nearly 10yr ago, couldnt understand a fucking word he was saying cause of the accent n him being extremely stoned walked out after 10minits....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The ketamine episode was a bit of an eye opener


whatcha mean?

i use to love the ol special k, bit fat line of coke with a lil ketamine tip at the end of the line or pilled out ya nut n then doing lil bits of a key/card etc never liked it on its own tho.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

I think its during his push to be elected to represent Norwich. I watched a few of them the other day, cant believe some of the old hippies he used as his campaign manager & shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no problem m8, whats that howard marks video diary??? never heard of it.
> 
> i went to his talk/show thingy nearly 10yr ago, couldnt understand a fucking word he was saying cause of the accent n him being extremely stoned walked out after 10minits....


Lol, so that was you, 3eyes is off to see him soon, i was telling him that a member had not found it the ebst eevning due to a communication breakdown  I've noticed he's doing a talk not too far from me, for a tenner i'm gonna go see what it's like.

I just youtubed his name and there are a bunch of hour long documentary type things, not a bad watch if you've nowt else to do


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

i really enjoyed the book mr nice read it a few times, but that show/talk thing was shite as was the film...........


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Ha, in all fairness if he was from the north i'd consider it shit, can't understand a word northerners say half the time. Had a lad round who had been to uni with my flatmate and had to get him to repeat literally everything


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, so that was you, 3eyes is off to see him soon, i was telling him that a member had not found it the ebst eevning due to a communication breakdown  I've noticed he's doing a talk not too far from me, for a tenner i'm gonna go see what it's like.
> 
> I just youtubed his name and there are a bunch of hour long documentary type things, not a bad watch if you've nowt else to do


best thing about it was they let ya smoke in the audience people just skinning up everywhere, that was near 10yr ago tho and was in hackney lol now with the smoking bans etc doubt it will be like that.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes is thinking edibles, i think he's onto something


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

the mr nice FILM was ok with rhys ifans
anyone catch this? http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-30664

them ganglands are menna be good wil give them a bash wen i can be arsed getting me FAT+ 

OH lol just sat here having a full on conversation with myslef all of a sudden i shit meself fukin few lads outside been stood ther nose to the window for like 10 mins watching me ppissing ther selves LOL going insane i tell yi


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah take edibables cause highly doubt they will let ya smoke during it anymore, might be a good thing actually cause he may not be quite sooo stoned when i went he was chain smoking spliffs on stage i say chain smoking i only see 2 1 after the other cause didnt stay long.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i really enjoyed the book mr nice read it a few times, but that show/talk thing was shite as was the film...........


is mr nice seeds anything to do with him????


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Where ya been beaner locked up for people trafficking?


Oh just cooking meth, getting my girlfriend pregnant for the 5th time, eating beans and collecting food stamps. 
Te usual mexican stuff. 

Have you guys heard of the Obama phone by chance?
It's a program where people of low income get a free cellphone from the government. Anyone on foodstamps automatically apply so.....
I'M GETTIN' MY OBAMA-PHONE NYAGGA!

haha lol 
Gotta love this country


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha mean?
> 
> i use to love the ol special k, bit fat line of coke with a lil ketamine tip at the end of the line or pilled out ya nut n then doing lil bits of a key/card etc never liked it on its own tho.



I used to smash a bit here and there but with long term abuse it really fucks up your bladder and the pipe in your knob there was a guy on there that has something like %23 function in his 1 kidney the other is fucked he's also had a bladder reconstruction including all new pipework to his knob and has to syphon his piss out because he can no longer piss any more (just like pills but permanent lol)


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

First off, lets have it right - the film is good! "Not as good as the book" yeah, yeah, yeah. Thats cos the book is amazing.
He's a very interesting talker (if you can understand his gravely welsh drawl!) I'd def check his show out.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> is mr nice seeds anything to do with him????


jus the name m8, its owned n run by the 2 best breeders there is in the weedworld but i think they brought him on board to use the name.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Oh just cooking meth, getting my girlfriend pregnant for the 5th time, eating beans and collecting food stamps.
> Te usual mexican stuff.
> 
> Have you guys heard of the Obama phone by chance?
> ...


na our policy is the porest imigrants get car,house,benfits,healthcare,fooststamps and full healthcare,education,everything wat comes with it and full healthcare
then wen they rape our women they dont kick em out ohhh no the jail em then loose em after release,
our governmant loves stuff like that

id rather hav an obama phone!!!

gotta love the uk


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> First off, lets have it right - the film is good! "Not as good as the book" yeah, yeah, yeah. Thats cos the book is amazing.
> He's a very interesting talker (if you can understand his gravely welsh drawl!) I'd def check his show out.


that film was gash! super shite griff u need to sort ya film taste out m8.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> First off, lets have it right - the film is good! "Not as good as the book" yeah, yeah, yeah. Thats cos the book is amazing.
> He's a very interesting talker (if you can understand his gravely welsh drawl!) I'd def check his show out.


I haven't read the book. That's probably why I liked the film. Fuckin Nordle. 
I'd like to grow that one.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

i could imagine the show would be good if ya could understand a fucking word he says lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> is mr nice seeds anything to do with him????


Indeed he is. He's not the owner etc, but he does collaborate with them to degree

http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/history.php​


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I used to smash a bit here and there but with long term abuse it really fucks up your bladder and the pipe in your knob there was a guy on there that has something like %23 function in his 1 kidney the other is fucked he's also had a bladder reconstruction including all new pipework to his knob and has to syphon his piss out because he can no longer piss any more (just like pills but permanent lol)



Have only ever done a couple of lines of special k but still...


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed he is. He's not the owner etc, but he does collaborate with them to degree
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/history.php​


Any interesting vids on shantibaba? he seems like an interesting character.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

damn u lot are stone cold drug abusers lmao fuk and i thought i was bad.......at least i stuck to only ONE thing u lot take fuking anything white and powedery


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> na our policy is the porest imigrants get car,house,benfits,healthcare,fooststamps and full healthcare,education,everything wat comes with it and full healthcare
> then wen they rape our women they dont kick em out ohhh no the jail em then loose em after release,
> our governmant loves stuff like that
> 
> ...


California is about the same as that. California is also nearly bankrupt and can't afford to fix it's main water source or fix the school. That's bullshit man. I mexican but, fuck we need some the money for roads and schools too.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Any interesting vids on shantibaba? he seems like an interesting character.


Just the one, 'Who is Scott Blakey?'

[video=youtube;i85wn9MmLNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i85wn9MmLNY[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I used to smash a bit here and there but with long term abuse it really fucks up your bladder and the pipe in your knob there was a guy on there that has something like %23 function in his 1 kidney the other is fucked he's also had a bladder reconstruction including all new pipework to his knob and has to syphon his piss out because he can no longer piss any more (just like pills but permanent lol)


yeah it fucks ya bladder up m8 dunno how but i did already no that, carnt say it was from when i was on the shit but must av read/seen it somewhere along the years.

ketamine is also still used in hospitals etc aint just a horse tranq...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

I've smoked weed and drunk alcohol. Nothing ele and have no intention of taking anything else.

And i've not seen much on shanti, seems quite reclusive when it comes to publicity, doesn't mean there isn't anything about though, havn't looked that hard


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> California is about the same as that. California is also nearly bankrupt and can't afford to fix it's main water source or fix the school. That's bullshit man. I mexican but, fuck we need some the money for roads and schools too.


fuk we;'d rather feed the illigals in detention centres OR DONT LOCK THEM UP if theyve burned ther passport we even got em blagging doctors with ilnesses and sending em home
in my eyes if they do the meds thing of gp you shoudl be imidiantly blacklisted from ANY nhshealthacre

u hear about that KNOWN terrorist radical dude we are actually releasing on bail! fuk that deport him,,ive got the perfect sollution with the immigranst but i dont think it will fly!

i mean fuk the uk is tiny why do we hav to hav em all? ffs send em to texas i mean thez desert theyl feel at home build ther own town the usa is huge BUT NOO theyisist on cuming here.....u cant balme em they get treated better than its own citizens ffs lol im going on one with the immigrant thng i best shhhhhhh


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that film was gash! super shite griff u need to sort ya film taste out m8.


Do you know what, I saw him doing a talk about 6 months ago & he was proper interesting. But thinking back, at one point he was going on about the best book about drug smuggling and how he thought it should be a film. When he said the name of the book & author, neither me or the bird understood what he said. We asked a few of the people around us & they couldnt make it out either lol. Maybe your right, he is impossible to understand sometimes.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Just the one, 'Who is Scott Blakey?'
> 
> [video=youtube;i85wn9MmLNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i85wn9MmLNY[/video]


fuck me i thought we were looking at UNLUCKY's grow then!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Do you know what, I saw him doing a talk about 6 months ago & he was proper interesting. But thinking back, at one point he was going on about the best book about drug smuggling and how he thought it should be a film. When he said the name of the book & author, neither me or the bird understood what he said. We asked a few of the people around us & they couldnt make it out either lol. Maybe your right, he is impossible to understand sometimes.


hes just anpother ex-drug smuggler w/eva who's trying to scrape a living on his 20 yr old rep a GOOD smuggler howeever would NOT have had a film made about him,,,,he would never have been cought


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Do you know what, I saw him doing a talk about 6 months ago & he was proper interesting. But thinking back, at one point he was going on about the best book about drug smuggling and how he thought it should be a film. When he said the name of the book & author, neither me or the bird understood what he said. We asked a few of the people around us & they couldnt make it out either lol. Maybe your right, he is impossible to understand sometimes.


was he smoking on stage at your show griff???


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i could imagine the show would be good if ya could understand a fucking word he says lolol



He sounds just like me but talks slower so i should understand him no probs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

gonna watch kill the irishman again 2night fooking love that film.....


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> gonna watch kill the irishman again 2night fooking love that film.....


damn rite!!!!! is ther not a directors cut?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> was he smoking on stage at your show griff???


nah. as you say smoking ban & that


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> fuk we;'d rather feed the illigals in detention centres OR DONT LOCK THEM UP if theyve burned ther passport we even got em blagging doctors with ilnesses and sending em home
> in my eyes if they do the meds thing of gp you shoudl be imidiantly blacklisted from ANY nhshealthacre
> 
> u hear about that KNOWN terrorist radical dude we are actually releasing on bail! fuk that deport him,,ive got the perfect sollution with the immigranst but i dont think it will fly!
> ...


Well Texas _does _know how to deal with undesirables heh. They'll either lock them out with an electric fence or put them in the electric chair.
Idk if it's the same in the UK but here, locking people up is big business. I think they make around $100 a day per inmate and now the jails are now even working with the pharmaceutical companies to supply them with all their meds for the inmates. There is a lot of powerful people making sure that people are still being locked up for non-violent and petty crimes, and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuck me Capello has resigned as England manager!! Fuck YEAH!!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Well Texas _does _know how to deal with undesirables heh. They'll either lock them out with an electric fence or put them in the electric chair.
> Idk if it's the same in the UK but here, locking people up is big business. I think they make around $100 a day per inmate and now the jails are now even working with the pharmaceutical companies to supply them with all their meds for the inmates. There is a lot of powerful people making sure that people are still being locked up for non-violent and petty crimes, and illegal immigrants.


yeh i thnk its about £97 per day for our inmates its ridiculous best jail i did was A-cat durham the food was awsome 23hr bangup but i prefer it bang up hate being out the cell all day

u mean elektrik wire em IN rote?
replied to ur post beans/thread even


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> nah. as you say smoking ban & that


yeah mine was years ago m8, he was puffing hard up there dont think that helped with understanding him, he was sooo stoned i dont fink he was actually even talking just mumbling lol

was in hackney aswel i dont think any1 could understand him lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> hes just anpother ex-drug smuggler w/eva who's trying to scrape a living on his 20 yr old rep a GOOD smuggler howeever would NOT have had a film made about him,,,,he would never have been cought


Good smuggler? read up fella i think your missing some info lol it was his own fault he got caught you know what it's like just 1 more


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

nefing nice for dinner then boys? i had a fish n chips werent too sad batter was abit soggy tho........


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Fuck me Capello has resigned as England manager!! Fuck YEAH!!


Were'd you hear that from?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Fuck me Capello has resigned as England manager!! Fuck YEAH!!


u joking griff??? please so yes cause now they gonna go after harry!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nefing nice for dinner then boys? i had a fish n chips werent too sad batter was abit soggy tho........


BBQ chicken beans sausage onion rings wedges and cheese coz i'm a fat bastard like you


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

Sambo's a spurs supporter then?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u joking griff??? please so yes cause now they gonna go after harry!


No jokes good buddy  Fucking great news tbh. Harry in charge for the euros.


edit: Harry in charge is something I want to happen, not something thats been confirmed lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> Were'd you hear that from?


I work High up at the F.A.




Nah, I'm sat at home in my joggers watching sky sports news lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;vZpY7XxHg7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vZpY7XxHg7M[/video]

Check it out the GLC have been busy again lol


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 8, 2012)

lol would be good if harry took over, doubt it some how though...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Sambo's a spurs supporter then?


yeah m8, am from the area origanally aint been down there for years tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> lol would be good if harry took over, doubt it some how though...


yeah im hoping all this tax evasion shite will av put the f.a off, he was cleared off everything today tho......


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

quid, octopus, and cuttle fish.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

any1 seen limitless? a film about a new drug that makes ya super brainy, fucking good movie been out a while.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8, am from the area origanally aint been down there for years tho.


My mate that go's over to the dam with me is a spurs supporter he's mad for his spurs and Harry lol there's a load of lads from his area that make the journey up to Laandaaan but will he fuck go with them strange boy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Hate football but fair play to capello! Stand up for what's right!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im hoping all this tax evasion shite will av put the f.a off, he was cleared off everything today tho......



I was at the cash point earlier, you'll never guess who was in front of me in the Q only Harry redknapp's dog lol


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 8, 2012)

Dont rate capello at all he's being abit of a baby resigning imo
he hasn't even done us much good while he was in charge


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

Capello was shit. The foreigner in charge thing hasn't worked & was wrong from the start (Eriksson). Put 'Appy 'Arry in & we might actually be able to enjoy watching England at the euros.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

SAUSAGE BEENS ANC CHEESE pastys aunt bessies ships and mushy peas for my tea

LOL just got one of these for sum tv series brand new in box anyone interested before it goes to ebay?
http://bhsdirect.net/product/sony-clie-nx70v-pda/

ankle throbbing bbiab


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll jsut put it out there and say who gives a fuck about seeing England at the Euro's, football is an utterly shit game to watch on tv  bunch of overpaid faggots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

Hahaha your doing your best samba impression tonight eh ttt. Stella talkin.  6months you'll be kicking off at ice hockey matches


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 8, 2012)

Limitless is brilliant. the first time i watched it, didnt like it. second time, thought is was good. after that everytime i watch it, it just gets better!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Ice hockey is a fun sport to watch, always loved it, football however is not. This ent to do with causing argument for the sake of it or owt, i genuiely think that professional football is a pathetic sport, i can't comprehend watching 90+ minutes of the stuff. I'll play it all day long, love playing the game, watching it though, lol, to hell with that. The best thing about the world cup is that the supermarkets are empty


----------



## Airwave (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> hes just anpother ex-drug smuggler w/eva who's trying to scrape a living on his 20 yr old rep a GOOD smuggler howeever would NOT have had a film made about him,,,,he would never have been cought


Scrape a living? The guy's fucking loaded.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'll jsut put it out there and say who gives a fuck about seeing England at the Euro's, football is an utterly shit game to watch on tv  bunch of overpaid faggots.


yeh football is GAY! we never win fuk all and none of our players have grasped the concept of TEAM PLAY
ON PAPER WE should be able to win any team on the planet...................then they all have to play with each other

come bak sven 

fukin nice pda stands me at........well cheapanyways lol buzzin!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Scrape a living? The guy's fucking loaded.


NOT compared to what he was or/should be though!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> Limitless is brilliant. the first time i watched it, didnt like it. second time, thought is was good. after that everytime i watch it, it just gets better!


fucking el i ive thought for near in 2yrs i wonder why the origanal op never posts here nemore lol

yeah agreed limitless is a class film.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el i ive thought for near in 2yrs i wonder why the origanal op never posts here nemore lol
> 
> yeah agreed limitless is a class film.


that was the 1st bluray rip i ever encoded that was!  stil havent watched it LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahaha your doing your best samba impression tonight eh ttt. Stella talkin.  6months you'll be kicking off at ice hockey matches


hide ya weed the riu police are back ''like'' lol

who died again??? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sure you have plenty of experience in the smuggling of millions of pounds of hash to be able to criticise him UKRG  But of course you are aware that everything about his arrest and extradition was completely illegal and bought about by the corrupt nature of the US authorities  If it had all been dealt with in a legal manner then he'd have been able to just walk off.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> NOT compared to what he was or/should be though!


He made his money illegally and everybody knows it, including the authorities. Back when he was a smuggler the authorities didn't track down and freeze your bank accounts like they do today. He doesn't show his wealth because he isn't a fool.

The guy is loaded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ice hockey is a fun sport to watch, always loved it, football however is not. This ent to do with causing argument for the sake of it or owt, i genuiely think that professional football is a pathetic sport, i can't comprehend watching 90+ minutes of the stuff. I'll play it all day long, love playing the game, watching it though, lol, to hell with that. The best thing about the world cup is that the supermarkets are empty


horses for corses eh. Someone tried telling me cricket was an epic battle between Batsman and bowler. Looks like paint drying to me. Good excuse for drinking all day. Dressing up like a twat is optional. 

Football is same as most sports athleticism and skill mix. Saying its pathetic is like not recognising dj'ing as a skill. Just my two bob tho


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'll jsut put it out there and say who gives a fuck about seeing England at the Euro's, football is an utterly shit game to watch on tv  bunch of overpaid faggots.


lol I appreciate its not for everyone geez. But yeah, there's one or two of us who do give a fuck how we get on. I love the idea of watching us play champagne football while knocking old enemies like germany & france out the competition. I think there's a game the same wkend I'm going to see the stone roses play. An all dayer on the sauce, england flying in a tournament for the first time since 1990, roasting hot sun & one of my favourite bands playing live. Its what summers are all about 

Anyway we can dream, the reality is we'll be knocked out in the 1st round by luxembourg.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

What better pudding can a man ask for than a jar of crunchy peanut butter and a spoon 

And of course, everyone has an opinion, to me cricket isn't about a battle, just that i enjoy watching it because there's a chance for something to happen every bowl, they ent jogging around kicking it backwards  Football to me seems to be 85 minutes of farting around followed by 5 secnds of excitement followed by 4 minutes 55 seconds of celebrating  

And after seeing england here and there in africa, well i wold have to say, no, it's ont a skill they have 

luxemburg, lol, wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hide ya weed the riu police are back ''like'' lol
> 
> who died again??? lol


Reet pieman watch Yasel or ill be down to beat you senseless with a stale stottie.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

''What better pudding can a man ask for than a jar of crunchy peanut butter and a spoon ''

u ever tried a brand of peanut butter called skippys? best peanut butter by a mile.....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't say i have. I just nabbed this jar from work cus they take the piss, it's not too bad 

And as Pukka sais, Mr Marks is undoubtedly stinking rich, his whole book, talks, dj'ing etc, it's no different than AnnaBelinda, he's laundering and legitimising his money.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> it's no different than AnnaBelinda, he's laundering and legitimising his money.


whats that about??


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

His dress making business he created while smuggling to launder his illegal cash through. One minute he has cash by the box load under his bed, next minute he's in jail claiming he's broke.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

nar imo for once i would have to agree with ukrg ukrb ukrh whatever hes called nowdays lol but howard marks if he didnt have that oxford education be from the time he was i.e when drugs where free the love hippy shit then he wouldnt be famous like he is plenty of drug smugglers out there who done better and where also caught but they aint got no talk shows no films etc

if he earnt soooo much money like the claims in the book which i also dont really beleive ya wouldnt be trudging all over the country doing half arse talks or selling ya name left right n center.

and yes ive seen the film,read the books and seen the show.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> His dress making business he created while smuggling to launder his illegal cash through. One minute he has cash by the box load under his bed, next minute he's in jail claiming he's broke.


yep just done a google about it....


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

who's the other breeder at mr nice with shantibaba? sambo you said the 2 best breeders run that place


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> who's the other breeder at mr nice with shantibaba? sambo you said the 2 best breeders run that place


neville schoemaker i think his name is...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Australian called Neville.

And it was nly half arsed in your opinion because you didn't understand him


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Australian called Neville.
> 
> And it was nly half arsed in your opinion because you didn't understand him


oh arr. as in Nevilles Haze. Such a shame they only do regular seeds. I'd love to do some white widow but deep down I know mr nice's is the true widow. 
I guess in a few grows being femmed wont be so important.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> oh arr. as in Nevilles Haze. Such a shame they only do regular seeds. I'd love to do some white widow but deep down I know mr nice's is the true widow.
> I guess in a few grows being femmed wont be so important.


medicine man, black widow and there g13xskunk hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i wont!

tried the critical mass and got a unopened pack of shit in the cupboard.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Hell with it being a shame. I have almost zero respect fro breeders that try and cash in off fem beans under the pretence of making it more convenient for the grower. All it takes with reg seeds is a bit of patience and planning in advance, once you've your fem you're laughing, and have the ability to make a thousand more seeds at your pleasure. Fem "breeders" just want you to have to go back and buy more. Look at Dr Greenthumb, he's just a greedy profiteer, the legitimacy of his genetics aside. I've a small small grow that can't really justify having males in it, but it's easy as pie to grow some out in advance and flower from seed in order to get that female.

I've also seen a lot of threads and grows depicting the difference between a reg and fem seed of the same strain, the reg fem always kicked the arse out of the feminized plant. No science to back that up, just what i've seen fro supposedly respected growers.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> oh arr. as in Nevilles Haze. Such a shame they only do regular seeds. I'd love to do some white widow but deep down I know mr nice's is the true widow.
> I guess in a few grows being femmed wont be so important.


Last year i grew a lovely dutch passion white widow, the yeild and smoke was excellent. 
This was her at 8 weeks,


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Monsters! Fucking fantastic work mate!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> medicine man, black widow and there g13xskunk hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i wont!
> 
> tried the critical mass and got a unopened pack of shit in the cupboard.


what the fuck does that mean?! You working through that bottle of vodders you were on about earlier?




tip top toker said:


> Hell with it being a shame. I have almost zero respect fro breeders that try and cash in off fem beans under the pretence of making it more convenient for the grower. All it takes with reg seeds is a bit of patience and planning in advance, once you've your fem you're laughing, and have the ability to make a thousand more seeds at your pleasure. Fem "breeders" just want you to have to go back and buy more. Look at Dr Greenthumb, he's just a greedy profiteer, the legitimacy of his genetics aside. I've a small small grow that can't really justify having males in it, but it's easy as pie to grow some out in advance and flower from seed in order to get that female.
> 
> I've also seen a lot of threads and grows depicting the difference between a reg and fem seed of the same strain, the reg fem always kicked the arse out of the feminized plant. No science to back that up, just what i've seen fro supposedly respected growers.


Yeah I get you tip, I agree with what your saying. I'm still just loving growing and keeping it simple as poss. No doubt once I've got a few jars in reserve I'll get more into that shit. I've def read that normal seeds that turn out fem produce better plants then fem'd seeds too.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

she was grown in a 37l airpot with coco and canna nutes


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Last year i grew a lovely dutch passion white widow, the yeild and smoke was excellent.
> This was her at 8 weeks,
> 
> View attachment 2046847
> View attachment 2046853View attachment 2046854View attachment 2046857View attachment 2046858View attachment 2046851View attachment 2046849


fucking el a newbie who can actually grow its a rarity in the uk thread nowdays lol

where they reg or fem seeds m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

I call someone a newbie based on the way they talk about growing cannabis, not on their post count. Weedingsprout seems to know what the fuck he's doing


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> what the fuck does that mean?!
> 
> its strains from mr nice selection ya led growing, expensive steak eating fool lmao


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah themz looks well noiiiice weedling... mmmmmm widow....


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Griffta said:
> 
> 
> > what the fuck does that mean?!
> ...


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el a newbie who can actually grow its a rarity in the uk thread nowdays lol
> 
> where they reg or fem seeds m8?


fem seeds mate, as i hate reg seeds as the last lot of serious seeds bubble gum and mr nice black widow ended up as males, retards or didnt yeild much, i think i ended up with 4 fems out of the lot. None were keepers.
so i stick with fems now.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha and the packet of shit in the cupboard bit? Do you mean the seeds were shit?
> ...


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I call someone a newbie based on the way they talk about growing cannabis, not on their post count. Weedingsprout seems to know what the fuck he's doing



if it wasnt for this site, i would still be a fucking retard....lol


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> yeah themz looks well noiiiice weedling... mmmmmm widow....


cheers mate, i wish i had left her in the dark for 2 weeks like what they say, but i didnt know if you were still to feed her in that time, so she got the chop at 9


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Griffta said:
> 
> 
> > no *nutter* he called his skunk1 seed the ''shit''
> ...


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you really think there's anything in that dark period stuff? 2 weeks? I've heard of 48hrs but not 2 weeks


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Do you really think there's anything in that dark period stuff? 2 weeks? I've heard of 48hrs but not 2 weeks


i was only going by this, wouldnt mind doing another just to try.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-white-widow-feminized/prod_286.html


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Do you really think there's anything in that dark period stuff? 2 weeks? I've heard of 48hrs but not 2 weeks


A study was carried out under laboratory conditions and they found that a 48 or 72 hour dark period, i forget which, produced a 33% odd increase in THC production. But it's just the one study i'm aware of, you'd have to ask Brick Top for the link but it was seemingly reputable from all appearances. Perosnally, my weed seems to be good enough that i don't really worry about that kind of thing.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Do you really think there's anything in that dark period stuff? 2 weeks? I've heard of 48hrs but not 2 weeks


on my white russian im chopping in 2 weeks im going give that 48hrs ago. Be hard to tell as shes one sticky bitch already


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> on my white russian im chopping in 2 weeks im going give that 48hrs ago. Be hard to tell as shes one sticky bitch already


That wa my experience, i once chopped one and left another of the same clone in darkenss, it was already a good enough smoke that i could not decern a difference between the two whether statistically there was or wasn't.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Do you really think there's anything in that dark period stuff? 2 weeks? I've heard of 48hrs but not 2 weeks


Griff, if your going to give white widow a go, you should try this one.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-white-widow-x-big-bud/prod_1421.html
it dont grow as big as the dutch passion, i usually grow 9 of these in a wilma big 9 pot to get the same yeild as the dutch passion single
but the smoke is a killer. Mates that have been smoking for years were throwing up on this stuff lol, they love it


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheers, to be fair I change my mind & easily swayed on strains all the time, but that does look nice. Anything crossed with big bud always catches my eye lol. I have got a few lined up already after the recent attitude promo though so it'll go on the 'to do' list


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What better pudding can a man ask for than a jar of crunchy peanut butter and a spoon


na mate

SMOOTH PEANUT BUTTer(packet NOT orange bread smartass!!)
warburtuns orange bread
propper butter
ymuuy


or on toats OR on toatsed teacakes!!!th best peanut butter is morrisons own or tesco as its the same just with tesco lable OR mirrosn is same as tesco with diffrent label?? sunpat suks ass!
my pal recently stole me a jar of peanut butter 4.99!!! ffs its peanut butter and only small jar too, it had kinda sweet taste

lol ive opend a keg of worms with that smuggler dude! who gives a fuk if it was legal the main point is HE GOT COUGHT hes prolly earned more money selling his story than he ever did smuggling ,but u must remember

theres his version.the courtes version.....then thers the tructh and i doubt its as glamorous as he makes out ferreris and yachts,bet ther was some hard times,

FUKING TIVO BOX turn over on its own all the fucking time wtf i was watching about how yorkshire nhs has spent 9.4 million pound on translaters the past yr and heres a comparision

my home sweet home york spent 2,000 on traslaters in yr 07/08 the following yr 24k........need i say more..................were fucked i think WERE the minority now,
sorry for long speel but beeen doing shit,skiniing up ect,lasted 23 hrs 



Griffta said:


> Cheers, to be fair I change my mind & easily swayed


tell me about it


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Cheers, to be fair I change my mind & easily swayed on strains all the time, but that does look nice. Anything crossed with big bud always catches my eye lol. I have got a few lined up already after the recent attitude promo though so it'll go on the 'to do' list


yeah im murder for that, or go by what the breeders say, the worst plant i grew was barnys farm tangerine dream.... they should call it tangerine nightmare. She was so unfucking stable it was a joke. Put me off barnys now.
even the lemon amnesia hasnt done good this time. bit gutted as thats a nice smoke


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

guess we was rite about that lad wanting clones,
u would think if serious he would have made a effort to get stuk in with us lot? TTT u scared him away,or he snitch eitherway fuk it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> or that days newspaper!!!LMAO smart thinking


or ive gone one better lol  4 plant wanna beeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> or ive gone one better lol  4 plant wanna beeeeeeeeeeee



lol wtf i cant even reember saying that in forum terms that was sooooo 7 yrs ago keep up slowmo

im a 4 plant wannabee? ur not even a grower (yet to be proven)


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> guess we was rite about that lad wanting clones,
> u would think if serious he would have made a effort to get stuk in with us lot? TTT u scared him away,or he snitch eitherway fuk it


no no and no! any1 that comes into the thread just talking bout sending n recieving shit needs fuckin GONE and u need to stop getting so mashed n talking the same shit!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> so mashed n talking the same shit!


its me peelz man the piillllzzz

lol i thinki im starting to comouta this enduced coma i been on for past month or not dunno gotta get nurse out tonnite the hole is now propper pissing gumnk but now its got blood in it within 8 hrs of replacing bandages its seepin through the bandages eww nasty stinks,but what im concerned about is can infection get from the exteriro of the bandage and thru the damp bit into the wound? started stinging and getting half a numb foot? or that may be a good thing showing its starting to get feeling bak in to it i.e repairing? id take a nsap of the bandage but shes fucked of with the phone, i hate phones but i guess i should bite the bullet and get one 

watching prosoners wifes wats been shwoing on bbc,downloaded it,forgot i had iplayer on the cable box wat a fuking moron i am


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> yeah im murder for that, or go by what the breeders say, the worst plant i grew was barnys farm tangerine dream.... they should call it tangerine nightmare. She was so unfucking stable it was a joke. Put me off barnys now.
> even the lemon amnesia hasnt done good this time. bit gutted as thats a nice smoke


Yeah I heard that tangerine dream was a bit of a bitch. Shame as I'm a sucker for the citrus shizzle. Think I should keep my flavour flavs varied & live up to my 4 plant wannabe status by squeezing a lemon/white/blue & pineapple in my little tent. Aaah thinking out loud lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Yeah I heard that tangerine dream was a bit of a bitch. Shame as I'm a sucker for the citrus shizzle. Think I should keep my flavour flavs varied & live up to my 4 plant wannabe status by squeezing a lemon/white/blue & pineapple in my little tent. Aaah thinking out loud lol


fuck off griff u aint just 4plant its 4plants under led lol ur gangster m8 next up for u oldboy is 6loft house n 4000 600watters lmao


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

grow room looking lush and all re stocked all going well and ive put in 4 of THE DOCTOR from seed high times yum yum


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

@unlucky so did ye manage to get any pics(of ur own!) today then??


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off griff u aint just 4plant its 4plants under led lol ur gangster m8 next up for u oldboy is 6loft house n 4000 600watters lmao


140watt pure OG ghetto superstar lol.
Hmmmm the doctor? Not heard of it but as long as it aint Dr Shipman.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @unlucky so did ye manage to get any pics(of ur own!) today then??


lol i took the pics the other day and then took a pic 2day of a thread on here that made me giggle...lol you 4 plant wanna beeees do chat some shit..... good job i love you all


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @unlucky so did ye manage to get any pics(of ur own!) today then??


alrite mg how the cause lol

nar how ya doing geezer u still in the big smoke? aint planting no bombs tho i hope..........

sorry m8 picking on unlucky is too easy lol

im just messing.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> 140watt pure OG ghetto superstar lol.
> Hmmmm the doctor? Not heard of it but as long as it aint Dr Shipman.


THE DOCTOR its a very strong indica , strain great white shark x south indian x super skunk not for soft ass 4 plant wanna beeeeeeess


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Pics?? Where r they, did I miss them??


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

yo anyone around here nos where i can get me some sick ass clones ????? only want grade tho


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

lmao .......................haha


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> lmao .......................haha


can you get me some clones buddy ?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> can you get me some clones buddy ?


yeh man how many u want?

meet u with sum stuff of the garfters too if you want?
got tons of razor blades


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

not guilty before any1 says anything test what ya want that aint me.................


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite mg how the cause lol
> 
> nar how ya doing geezer u still in the big smoke? aint planting no bombs tho i hope..........
> 
> ...


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not guilty before any1 says anything test what ya want that aint me.................


LOL

hey just found a new series on tv not aired over here yet


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

you got razor blades ? i dunna get ya ?

im being serious i want some pukka bad clones. bin told uk thread is where them clones are at 
need some grade though like some liver n onions or sumit i think it called . tried it once it was phat blud


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Pics?? Where r they, did I miss them??


i will be putting them on soon, but like i say i will put them on as and when i want.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> you got razor blades ? i dunna get ya ?
> 
> im being serious i want some pukka bad clones. bin told uk thread is where them clones are at
> need some grade though like some liver n onions or sumit i think it called . tried it once it was phat blud



pmsl yeh macdonals in huddersfield il bring 30 tomorrow 12am 8 qwid each this ones liver on mash hybrid OG


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > alrite mg how the cause lol
> ...


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> pmsl yeh macdonals in huddersfield il bring 30 tomorrow 12am


i dont get up till 1pm blud 
why u got razors you into slitting your wrists?
im just after some blud clot clones


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> can you get me some clones buddy ?


look ya cunt its illegal no1 in here even grows weed we all just wannabeeeeees


----------



## UKHG (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> i dont get up till 1pm blud
> why u got razors you into slitting your wrists?
> im just after some blud clot clones


ya these is bangin clones blood ok 4pm

gtg get me foot up for the nurse bbiab!! 4pm tomorrow..be ther or be a potato


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

UKHG said:


> ya these is bangin clones blood ok 4pm


mans say blud not blood

huddefield near luton ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Uk threads too much fun m8 lol! Lucky I Ain't gotta buy any weed, my m8 cut a confidential cheese nearly a week ago and gimme about 20gs.. So I'm workin my way thru that! Got my own blue widow ready in two weeks so I won't be buy fuck all
Over here!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> THE DOCTOR its a very strong indica , strain great white shark x south indian x super skunk not for soft ass 4 plant wanna beeeeeeess


lol yeah, yeah, yeah. Well I hope they turn out more Bupa than NHS for you.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> look ya cunt its illegal no1 in here even grows weed we all just wannabeeeeees



im not and yes dude how many clones you want lol


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

i bin told ya can getz dem phat liver n onion clones they get likez 3 oz a plant in 6 week on 12/18


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Griffta said:


> lol yeah, yeah, yeah. Well I hope they turn out more Bupa than NHS for you.


what ? .................................. :-/


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im not and yes dude how many clones you want lol


as many as i can get girl do i have to pm and beg tho? lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> i bin told ya can getz dem phat liver n onion clones they get likez 3 oz a plant in 6 week on 12/18


ye its all true how many you want ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> as many as i can get girl do i have to pm and beg tho? lol


you can try  ............... its not food tho big belly boy


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye its all true how many you want ?


i dont want no clone off no skanky ass bitch


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> i dont want no clone off no skanky ass bitch


sorry 4z bein rude , i iz smokin sum proper phat dove soap bar


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

And the fun begins lmaof!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> i dont want no clone off no skanky ass bitch


lol skanky skanky you fucking nob rot i will fuck you up


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> sorry 4z bein rude , i iz smokin sum proper phat dove soap bar


chop chop suck your own cock


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

wherz my huddersfild hook up gone brah ? 
u iz talkin dem shit , i see urz thread n dat , you got like henry off nuff plantz ... dem clones you wanna give me be shit ya no diz


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

what i dont get tho is a profile pic is deleted but thats cock in dead blokes mouth is allowed??? u modding it up again mr mod lmao

so if thats allowed shorely u can manage some fanny pics unlucky, pornhub gets boring girl even for a super fatty like me male or not at least i can pretend ya all girl lolol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> wherz my huddersfild hook up gone brah ?
> u iz talkin dem shit , i see urz thread n dat , you got like henry off nuff plantz ... dem clones you wanna give me be shit ya no diz


yawning yawning fucking yawning no no its aa aaahhh sneeze mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yawning yawning fucking yawning no no its aa aaahhh sneeze mmmmmmmmmm


you sneezin den skank? 
maybe uz shud try dat doctor shit uz on about .... get some muchies n eat sum pussy like a gud skank


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what i dont get tho is a profile pic is deleted but thats cock in dead blokes mouth is allowed??? u modding it up again mr mod lmao
> 
> so if thats allowed shorely u can manage some fanny pics unlucky, pornhub gets boring girl even for a super fatty like me male or not at least i can pretend ya all girl lolol


its not my doing if the mods take my pics...bet it was you chubs wanking your life away......mmmmmmmmm bet it was


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> you sneezin den skank?
> maybe uz shud try dat doctor shit uz on about .... get some muchies n eat sum pussy like a gud skank


lol pmsl ye what a good idea .................


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its not my doing if the mods take my pics...bet it was you chubs wanking your life away......mmmmmmmmm bet it was


true im not digging u about the pics at all...

but girl u look like that i could wank over ya all day even whilst eating me deep fried snickers...........


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> true im not digging u about the pics at all...
> 
> but girl u look like that i could wank over ya all day even whilst eating me deep fried snickers...........


girl dem look like a skanky ass white pigeion bitch


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> girl dem look like a skanky ass white pigeion bitch


dont be getting all rachislist in here mofo!!! we got mods who ban/delete shit like that ya black cunt!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Pigeion?????


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> true im not digging u about the pics at all...
> 
> but girl u look like that i could wank over ya all day even whilst eating me deep fried snickers...........


pitty you only need one finger and thumb to do it....... stick to food wibble wobble...im not having a go im just fucking with you but i cant get the little chubby fucker to go in...move your fucking belly mmmmmm right fuck off as its pissed me off now....light me a fag up and ye i dont smoke but all that huffing and puffing as done my head in


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont be getting all rachislist in here mofo!!! we got mods who ban/delete shit like that ya black cunt!


i iz not black you racist mofo , i iz brown wiv a hint of yellow , dem black man can go fuk dem selv , but fuk dem white skanks


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> pitty you only need one finger and thumb to do it....... stick to food wibble wobble...im not having a go im just fucking with you bit i cant get the little chubby fucker to go in...move your fucking belly mmmmmm right fuck off as its pissed me off now....light me a fag up and ye i dont smoke but all that huffing and puffing as done my head in


sorry unlucky i didnt mean to offend please still love me...........


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Pigeion?????


demz a bird dat fly in da sky


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry unlucky i didnt mean to offend please still love me...........


im here to be offended so bring it on...dont hold back now give it here


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont be getting all rachislist in here mofo!!! we got mods who ban/delete shit like that ya black cunt!





notnewuserlol said:


> i iz not black you racist mofo , i iz brown wiv a hint of yellow , dem black man can go fuk dem selv , but fuk dem white skanks


 Ur the boy gone all racist! Why don't u fuck off u brown with a hint of yellow cunt!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> demz a bird dat fly in da sky


yawning yawning fucking yawning..............


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

id be offended if i waz dat white pigeion skank like uz iz


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur the boy gone all racist! Why don't u fuck off u brown with a hint of yellow cunt!


nah bro rastergrow you iz safe , der no need for diz anger


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im here to be offended so bring it on...dont hold back now give it here


its boring girl giving it to ya cause every1 is on the same vibe what would make me larf more than anything is u post up a load of pics of the mega grow, and i dont even mean that badly it would make me larf more than ne funny post for u to show people ya not bullshiting and make em me including fink oh fuck she wasnt talking shite.........


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its boring girl giving it to ya cause every1 is on the same vibe what would make me larf more than anything is u post up a load of pics of the mega grow.


60 p`s in one room is no mega grow now is it


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 60 p`s in one room is no mega grow now is it


60p ? iz got £1


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah get these pics up!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 60 p`s in one room is no mega grow now is it


it would be by uk thread standard and thats no joke, most are 4planters me i only do 9-12 a go but each show proof of there grows........


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah get these pics up!!


i will later if i get plenty of shit off you boys as its not fun to night...fucking 4 plant wanna bbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it would be by uk thread standard and thats no joke, most are 4planters me i only do 9-12 a go but each show proof of there grows........


no no as i no of plenty in the uk that grow 150/200 p`s at a time up and down the uk....fact....now stop being nice and fuck me hard


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

current grow 9 plants 6 pyschosis 3 exodus cheese under 1200watt wasnt hard to post that............


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

@ unlucky if you do take pics can you take 1 that shows how you finished off your attic, or an edge detail or something i just like to see how people do things differently i finished mine off with thermal insulation the silver bubble wrap looking stuff to give you an idea


----------



## Griffta (Feb 8, 2012)

these pics have been built up so much you better have fucking hay bails of ganj up in that roof or your gonna get it hard.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> yo anyone around here nos where i can get me some sick ass clones ????? only want grade tho


Boba Fett is into clones so i hear


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i will later if i get plenty of shit off you boys as its not fun to night...fucking 4 plant wanna bbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss


U fuckin love it don't ye lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no no as i no of plenty in the uk that grow 150/200 p`s at a time up and down the uk....fact....now stop being nice and fuck me hard


id have a ashtma attack before i do anything hard lol u talk shit m8 and until proof no1 willl fink different.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 8, 2012)

*

[h=2]This message is hidden because unlucky is on your ignore list.[/h]View Post
Remove user from ignore list​

*i see your resident troll is still shit talking LOL


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

they're looking good mate, how come your still up? thought you'd be at the popeye stage by now lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

what the fuck just realised since i last looked in this mo about 20pages have gone by................looks like the threads alive again for now


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> they're looking good mate, how come your still up? thought you'd be at the popeye stage by now lol


stopped the smoking n carried on the drinkin popeyeness solved lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ unlucky if you do take pics can you take 1 that shows how you finished off your attic, or an edge detail or something i just like to see how people do things differently i finished mine off with thermal insulation the silver bubble wrap looking stuff to give you an idea


pics will be up 2night befo i log off but only if you pussy fuckers stop being nice, im on my 3rd bomb and im in need of your love...chop chop........i will defo put the pics on befor i go 2night or im the bull shitter you all say i am....lol im to high....ive burnt my self on my fucking neck taking pics for you 4 plant wanna beeees...it fucking hurts to.... ggggrrr


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Ffs just rolled the joint with the skin the wrong way round!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> *
> 
> This message is hidden because unlucky is on your ignore list.
> 
> ...


resident troll its the uk thread is expected.....

fucking nice outdoor grow tho m8 i see.


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

any of you manz dem got clones or wot ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U fuckin love it don't ye lol!


yes it brings out the best in me.....dont like all the soft ass shit ..i toot on a bud bomb not a pussy spliff


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

manz got dem seedz but we no dem tings take long time


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs just rolled the joint with the skin the wrong way round!!


fucking pussy.....plaaaaaaaa


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs just rolled the joint with the skin the wrong way round!!


youz iz a dick bruh ! you gotz any clones ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

where is cheese bell end,now he is one that dont give up easy....still a dick tho ..... and you feel my love


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Ur the fuckin dick m8, on here thinking begging goina get u clones lol, fuck off u prick and grow urself a set of balls


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

well if the trolling and cock in dead bloke mouths pic aint a ban then well maybe u are kevs sister lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Not meant for u unlucky, meant for that other prick..for all I know u have a set of balls!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> current grow 9 plants 6 pyschosis 3 exodus cheese under 1200watt wasnt hard to post that............
> 
> View attachment 2047059


looking good and no its not hard to put a pic on here but like i say in my own time, you just going for the big buds on top then ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well if the trolling and cock in dead bloke mouths pic aint a ban then well maybe u are kevs sister lmao


you never know he he.....mmmmmmmmmm got me thinking now....she shouts mum


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Not meant for u unlucky, meant for that other prick..for all I know u have a set of balls!


i have got a set of balls but he is away for the week...or well out with the toys


----------



## notnewuserlol (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur the fuckin dick m8, on here thinking begging goina get u clones lol, fuck off u prick and grow urself a set of balls


you iz a angry man but do not worri Jah will still luv uz and will bring u dem peace


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> you iz a angry man but do not worri Jah will still luv uz and will bring u dem peace


ye but he will not bring you dem clones


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i have got a set of balls but he is away for the week...or well out with the toys


So cos u can't bust his balls all week ur goina be on here busting ours instead lol!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

I iz def nt bringn dem clones lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 8, 2012)

can't be a ban remember that link ukrg put up of that fucking be-heading video? i thought i was gonna watch something funny on youtube, i sat there waiting for it to get interesting whilst watching the tv with the misses and then BAM human butchering............................i really didn't like that was one of if not the worst thing i've ever seen in my life, no warning nothing, admittedly i did think it was gonna be a fight vid or something once it started but not that, good job he wasn't local or i'd have popped around and broke his other foot lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So cos u can't bust his balls all week ur goina be on here busting ours instead lol!


wtf ive been nice on here with you all from day one.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> wtf ive been nice on here with you all from day one.....


What's up? Gone all soft now or what!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's up? Gone all soft now or what!


plaaaa me no never, just had to get some buds but ive got the munches now and dont no what to pig out on, stop being nice as im still the bull shitter as yet but not long to go now and i will put my pics up just for all you 4plant wanna beeees...i remember the first time i called all you lot that...ha ha the shit you all give me was lush  shitter


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

notnewuserlol said:


> any of you manz dem got clones or wot ?


I just tried getting you one of them doggie nuts ones that they rave on about


But i gave up as he didnt look to happy!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> plaaaa me no never, just had to get some buds but ive got the munches now and dont no what to pig out on, stop being nice as im still the bull shitter as yet but not long to go now and i will put my pics up just for all you 4plant wanna beeees...i remember the first time i called all you lot that...ha ha the shit you all give me was lush  shitter


Yyyaawwwwwnnnnn, stop bullshittin then and get the pics up..lol!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yyyaawwwwwnnnnn, stop bullshittin then and get the pics up..lol!


 cant yet my sis and her friend are still here and thay dont no i grow and if i start with the camera thay will come over and look what im doing..thay will be going soon as ive give them a good hit on the bomb


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> cant yet my sis and her friend are still here and thay dont no i grow and if i start with the camera thay will come over and look what im doing..thay will be going soon as ive give them a good hit on the bomb


How do they think you and your partner get money to buy all them toys???

Money dont grow on tree's you know


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

ha ha lmfao, ive just posted in the irish thread and the thread number is 666 lol fucking love it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> How do they think you and your partner get money to buy all them toys???
> 
> Money dont grow on tree's you know


lol i run 2salons and my sexy man is a sparky and has a garage for doing up vintage cars, my sis works for me


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha lmfao, ive just posted in the irish thread and the thread number is 666 lol fucking love it


so how long roughly for this bud porn, as its nearly bed time and i dont want to bang one out to babestation!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> so how long roughly for this bud porn, as its nearly bed time and i dont want to bang one out to babestation!


hey i dont do porn sorry now jog on 4plant wanna bbeeeeeee


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

lol i made this and took a pic of my laptop so you no its defo no bull shit pic one of many


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

its a set up for 60 plants so keep up lol 

1st pic as you can see its a set up for 8 lights 

in the 2nd pic you will see 2 trays to right thats for 16 plants. next pic will be of them plus the 2 lights over them keep up


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

the 16 plants plus 2 lights one in a cool tube hps dual spectrum 600 little watts in all my lights  keep up 4 plant wanna beeeeeeess


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

so we are up to a 16 plant set up,now we will go round to the left of this pic 

sorry but im shit as i never took a pic of this tray but as you can see in pic one the 2trays we have just been looking at but then to the right of it is one more tray thats the same as the rest its for 8 plants

the 2nd pic is the light in a cool tube over the single tray, right so now we are on a 24 plant set up  keep up

next pics we move to the left again  and you will see the end of this single 8 plant tray...and one for you lot a 4plant set up lol you fucking 4plant wanna beeeesss  love you x god i need my bud bomb


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

lol end off the 8plant tray and your 4plant wanna beee with light in cool tube 

as you can see in pic 2 thats the 8plant single tray. 1st pic 4plant wanna bbeeeeee lol with cool tube. right so thats 28plant set up  keep up

now we go round to the left again from the 2 small trays 

in pic 2 you will see a small carbon filter that one is only for lights out to take moisture out the room and fits on an outlet high up just in front of the cool tube ........ cheese bell end...hahahahaha  love ya


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2012)

4 trays each tray with a set up like the others for 8plants per tray pic 1/2/5 are to the left of the 2trays with the 4plant set up, as you can see in pic 4 the netting to hold the buds up on the last grow 4 trays with a 8plant set up 4x8 plants 32, 32 + 28= 60 plant set up and im the one you call the unlucky bull shitter. pics 1/5 is the start of the re stock after a good chop down, i never took any more pics as i burnt my neck on a hps and yes it fucking hurts. right now fuck off 4plant wanna beeeeeeeesssss as its time i was in bed...ps no more pics till i say and defo no T&A pics dirty buggers night night all uk growers love ya lots x 

pps pic 6 if you dont no, is what you put in the trays for the roots.....  chow shitters xx


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

how do gents and toss pots?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2012)

Unlucky were are these plants at we see a setup but no plants? Lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do gents and toss pots?


morning m8


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a pity you killed off your plants because you don't understand how to feed them  Your started thread list is an entertaining one to say the least for someone supposedly selling by the kilogram lolol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Kit looks pretty new to me. If this is your second run you deffo didn't take enough cuttings


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

also see how the rockwool cubes are sitting half above the top cover letting light get to the roots is a big mistake.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

who ja reckon will get the england job then???


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Hopefully Harry for the England job m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

@unlucky, that setup don't look too bad but docent look anything like the 8x600ws per room x3 rooms I was hoping to see!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Hopefully Harry for the England job m8


im hoping not being a spurs fan but its looking the most likely, if so would like david moyes from everton n reckon we will get him.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd be gutted if I was a spurs fan too m8, was reading up on sky sports and he says his minds completely on spurs so ya never know, but there all goina say that anyway!


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 4 trays each tray with a set up like the others for 8plants per tray pic 1/2/5 are to the left of the 2trays with the 4plant set up, as you can see in pic 4 the netting to hold the buds up on the last grow 4 trays with a 8plant set up 4x8 plants 32, 32 + 28= 60 plant set up and im the one you call the unlucky bull shitter. pics 1/5 is the start of the re stock after a good chop down, i never took any more pics as i burnt my neck on a hps and yes it fucking hurts. right now fuck off 4plant wanna beeeeeeeesssss as its time i was in bed...ps no more pics till i say and defo no T&A pics dirty buggers night night all uk growers love ya lots x
> 
> pps pic 6 if you dont no, is what you put in the trays for the roots.....  chow shitters xx




must have taken him/her ages to pick some big fat buds off them the other night....!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd be gutted if I was a spurs fan too m8, was reading up on sky sports and he says his minds completely on spurs so ya never know, but there all goina say that anyway!


yeah u no it they always say that lol what team are you mg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Man utd m8, always have been, I've a m8 who's a big spurs fan he goes to a lotta the matches, I never bother with that...suppose what some people call an armchair supporter lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Man utd m8, always have been, I've a m8 who's a big spurs fan he goes to a lotta the matches, I never bother with that...suppose what some people call an armchair supporter lol!


i aint been to white hart lane for years, last time tho a friend had a 10er on a scorecast i think thats what its called? where ya guess the 1st scorer and also final score neway it came in at 60-1!

phoned up a few yrs ago to buy some tickets was only vs norwich tickets where 39quid but ended up being in the millenium suite was well nice.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint been to white hart lane for years, last time tho a friend had a 10er on a scorecast i think thats what its called? where ya guess the 1st scorer and also final score neway it came in at 60-1!
> 
> phoned up a few yrs ago to buy some tickets was only vs norwich tickets where 39quid but ended up being in the millenium suite was well nice.


Dunno how the m8 affords it, he's away every other weekend to a match and it ain't cheap when you've to pay a hotel and a boat as well, the cunt only works in sainsburys! 60-1, nice wee lifter, they don't cum up too often!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Dunno how the m8 affords it, he's away every other weekend to a match and it ain't cheap when you've to pay a hotel and a boat as well, the cunt only works in sainsburys! 60-1, nice wee lifter, they don't cum up too often!


yeah its way too expensive 50quid a ticket most match's i think well that was a few yrs ago most prob gone up quite a bit now.

i had a better scorecast than that was spurs v chelsea semi's or qauter final of the league cup, had berbetov fgs and 3-3 draw came in at 450-1! i only had 50p on it tho lol still 225 was nice for a 50p bet.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah its way too expensive 50quid a ticket most match's i think well that was a few yrs ago most prob gone up quite a bit now.
> 
> i had a better scorecast than that was spurs v chelsea semi's or qauter final of the league cup, had berbetov fgs and 3-3 draw came in at 450-1! i only had 50p on it tho lol still 225 was nice for a 50p bet.


I ain't had a good bet up in ages! I used to bet a lot more, one of my m8s used too bet on fuckin anything, then he got a £9000 claim, he'd planned on doing so much with it then a few weeks later had to tell his bird that hed lost it all gambling online! He says it wasn't like real money cos it wasn't in his hand lol, he says it was like playin with points or something. Then man hasn't made a bet since!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't had a good bet up in ages! I used to bet a lot more, one of my m8s used too bet on fuckin anything, then he got a £9000 claim, he'd planned on doing so much with it then a few weeks later had to tell his bird that hed lost it all gambling online! He says it wasn't like real money cos it wasn't in his hand lol, he says it was like playin with points or something. Then man hasn't made a bet since!


yeah gambling can be naughty, had a uncle lose his house,family everything.

i only do lil small bets and even then not very often, them roulete machines can be bad tho av done a few £ in them, seen people in central london bookies win n lose thousands on the machines, they are most of a bookies earnings nowdays.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Christ my season tickets only 500 odd I reckon Jose till end of summer for England job might put a daft few quid on Carlton palmer. Doubt pearce will get a look in and as for old melty chops he's too wise for a career end like the England job.

Best for the jobs gotta be gus hiddink imho


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

gus hiddink yeah i wouldnt mind that but dont ya fink they gonna go with a english manager?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah gambling can be naughty, had a uncle lose his house,family everything.
> 
> i only do lil small bets and even then not very often, them roulete machines can be bad tho av done a few £ in them, seen people in central london bookies win n lose thousands on the machines, they are most of a bookies earnings nowdays.


Yeah m8 ther fixed to fuck, watched a guy one time a few years back, he had five blacks in a row so kept thinkin the next ones goina be red, the more blacks that came out the more sure he was the next would be red so his bets kept getting higher, next thing he knew he was skint, there musta been about 20 blacks out one after another, hes gotta stuck a good few ton in it lol! That's one thing I stay away from now is machines, there all fixed to fuck!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, it's def gotta be an English manager this time round, just hard to find a good one that actually wants it. If I was Harry I don't think I'd take it, ending ur job at England when he's doin good with spurs!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah, it's def gotta be an English manager this time round, just hard to find a good one that actually wants it. If I was Harry I don't think I'd take it, ending ur job at England when he's doin good with spurs!


yeah i agree m8 like don said hes abit too wise to finish his career on the england job also i dont think the f.a will have been too impressed with that tax evasion stuff, well im hoping neway lol

i think it will be a english manager but fuck nos who?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Get Jose mourhinio, that would take him up nicely till Fergie retires and then he can come to utd, that'll do me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Never know with blatter hes probably after tax tips off harry. 

I reckon harry will pass and FA will think the rest of English not up to it and go for Jose. God knows how the FA think mind


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Get Jose mourhinio, that would take him up nicely till Fergie retires and then he can come to utd, that'll do me!


hes so gonna be man utd manager 1 day is mourhinio, just been readin the bbc news every1 is banging on about redknapp and how he should be the new england manager...fuck

how long ya back in NL then mg?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> also see how the rockwool cubes are sitting half above the top cover letting light get to the roots is a big mistake.


you dont know what your chatting about shitter 

don gin and ton i will take that as a compliment as its over 3years old but as you know a good clean up after a good grow is the way to go


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hes so gonna be man utd manager 1 day is mourhinio, just been readin the bbc news every1 is banging on about redknapp and how he should be the new england manager...fuck
> 
> how long ya back in NL then mg?



Yeah m8, everyone's shouting for redknapp! Back here till Sunday, then down to the south of Ireland for a two week job, which means I'll be back home for a harvest lol! Then probly back over ur side of the water as far as I know


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

dont know what im talking about have grown with nft for a couple years now and know the rockwool should be beneath your top cover.. letting light get to your roots is not good but if you dont like taking advice and know better carry on....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

In 3 year you never took a pic of them in full bloom? Your either very smart or not.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

im guessing 1 run and just starting the second hence why all the trays are empty. and cloning obviously never worked out or all trays would be full a comercial grower would never make a newb mistake like that.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> dont know what im talking about have grown with nft for a couple years now and know the rockwool should be beneath your top cover.. letting light get to your roots is not good but if you dont like taking advice and know better carry on....


go back and look at the pics but this time have a look...the ones higher than the top cover are longer rockwool cubes than the rest this stops the light getting to the roots, the one that is lower than the top cover is the one that will let light in as its lower than the cover,its only like that as the cover as just been put back on and now is over the rockwool, how can the top cover holes be smaller than the fucking rockwool you dickhead ? start off in small cubes ones roots you plant in to bigger cubes,ones you have roots on the bigger cube you then put them in your trays...so how the fuck do you get ya plant in that little hole mmmmmm all 8 of them...all i can say is you fit the big cubes befor you have roots...pluss this is not my veg room its a 12/12.....read weep and jog on  shitter


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> In 3 year you never took a pic of them in full bloom? Your either very smart or not.


(smart).........................................


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> im guessing 1 run and just starting the second hence why all the trays are empty. and cloning obviously never worked out or all trays would be full a comercial grower would never make a newb mistake like that.



all trays full 9 cuttings left over but will soon be dead as ive no need for them....shitter


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

very easily when plants are young and transplanted you only need a hole big enough to fit the stem through cutting a diagnol x shape instead of cutting a big hole for the rockwool cube to slot staright in. now go back and do your homework little girl. maybe even read the instructions you get with the kits you dumb fucking blonde


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

@unlucky, have u done 12/12 before? What sort of yield u getting per plant then from 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

what strains you got unlucky? 

carnt be arsed wit another round of bitching, setup looks big and the 4 plant wannabee card lol was ya bored..


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> very easily when plants are young and transplanted you only need a hole big enough to fit the stem through cutting a diagnol x shape instead of cutting a big hole for the rockwool cube to slot staright in. now go back and do your homework little girl. maybe even read the instructions you get with the kits you dumb fucking blonde


Never done nft, but I'd have to agree with that, a small hole cut for the stem and an x around it to let it bend down and let the cube in! Common sense really! But hey, each to there own way!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

ne1 watch pawn stars? new series has started, also walking dead is back on the 11th.........

ukry u got a good torrent link for hardcore pawn?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> very easily when plants are young and transplanted you only need a hole big enough to fit the stem through cutting a diagnol x shape instead of cutting a big hole for the rockwool cube to slot staright in. now go back and do your homework little girl. maybe even read the instructions you get with the kits you dumb fucking blonde


lol what ever didckhead..your putting in cubes with no fucking roots and small plants, is your set up veg and flower in same tray...get some pics dickhead


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what strains you got unlucky?
> 
> carnt be arsed wit another round of bitching, setup looks big and the 4 plant wannabee card lol was ya bored..


mix bag of kush, vanilla/king kush/8 ball kush...ive put 4of the doctor in but them will be just for me


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

check out my profile for pics i aint got noting to hide. and no i dont transplant baby plants without roots they wouldnt survive and yes i do veg and flower in same trays as its very hard and not worth the risk of shocking the plants when they have grown root systems into spreader mats.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> check out my profile for pics i aint got noting to hide. and no i dont transplant baby plants without roots they wouldnt survive and yes i do veg and flower in same trays as its very hard and not worth the risk of shocking the plants when they have grown root systems into spreader mats.


so how do you put your plants in the tray,tell me if im getting you right.....you put the top cover over your plants and down on to the tray yes ?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

yes thats right sit your rooted clones seedlings onto your spreader matt and then bring your top cover down over the top and feed the plants through can be a bit fidly but alot better in general for the roots not getting hit with light. its no rocket science and i was only trying to help.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

@unlucky....so what u getting off these in the nft under12/12? Just interested, and was that a pic off ionic nutes I seen, is that all the nutes u use or u using anything else? I use ionics as well...see ur buying the big drums, saves a lotta money that does!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-set-up-an-hydroponic-garden-2

lol now fuck off  shitter lol i say shitter fuck off


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> yes thats right sit your rooted clones seedlings onto your spreader matt and then bring your top cover down over the top and feed the plants through can be a bit fidly but alot better in general for the roots not getting hit with light. its no rocket science and i was only trying to help.


ye you fiddle away...and i was only showing my pics but then you had to put your fiddle shit on...its ok as i love this shizzle... love you toooooooooo


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> In 3 year you never took a pic of them in full bloom? Your either very smart or not.


Smart enough to post a picture of her face on the internet and then brag around about her awesome wholesale grow for all the police in the land to see. Unless of course it's not her...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @unlucky....so what u getting off these in the nft under12/12? Just interested, and was that a pic off ionic nutes I seen, is that all the nutes u use or u using anything else? I use ionics as well...see ur buying the big drums, saves a lotta money that does!


the blue cheese will give me over 2oz dry per plant, i use the ionic as i get them for next to nothing all off the back of lorry wink wink i have all the ionic for hydro, i need the big tubs of nutes as i have 3x grow rooms and thay eat the fucking stuff


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Smart enough to post a picture of her face on the internet and then brag around about her awesome wholesale grow for all the police in the land to see. Unless of course it's not her...


or its all fun and games, just love this banter........


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

wow you found a video non mj specific. i have done all the fucking about wondering why you get problems with roots algea and slime everywhere and with a couple simple steps probs solved. people on this site come for a laugh and some help with knowledge from experienced growers. you still stirring up shit storms and because you watched 1 video you know it all i been studying this shit for about 10 years and have some experience under my belt. so when you have probs in the future you can think back to this and think oh fuck the guy was right and was only trying to help. good luck


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

im the bitch you all wish you had as then all you will have to do is sit back get high and let me get on in the grow room and when i do come out the grow room you can fuck the sexy lilly ass off me......dam my sexy man is so dam lucky to have an unlucky bitch like me......


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> mix bag of kush, vanilla/king kush/8 ball kush...ive put 4of the doctor in but them will be just for me


whats the doctor then never heard of it?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im growing 6plants in a hydroponics gt 604nft tank and my water pump is on a timer,how long do you feed for and how often ?





unlucky said:


> hello just want to know how long from seed till the plants get to 10 inches and is it better to keep them on 24hour light or 20h or 18...ones i get them to 10inches i will turn the lights to 12/12........ any info ?





unlucky said:


> im growing in a nft system all i need to no is...if you put the nutes in the tank as it says on the bottle but then you test it with a ec meter and it needs more nutes do you add more or leave it at the amount the bottle says ?


what an utter noob lol  I thought you were some pro large sale grower?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks ttt im done now let her help herself....


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> wow you found a video non mj specific. i have done all the fucking about wondering why you get problems with roots algea and slime everywhere and with a couple simple steps probs solved. people on this site come for a laugh and some help with knowledge from experienced growers. you still stirring up shit storms and because you watched 1 video you know it all i been studying this shit for about 10 years and have some experience under my belt. so when you have probs in the future you can think back to this and think oh fuck the guy was right and was only trying to help. good luck


lol ha ha ha ha ha ok 4plant wanna be you keep up the struggle with them plant in them holes...bet you partner is thinking he is like that in bed...now jog on as im yawning fucking yawning

ps what do you do with left over cuttings...i fuck about with them...ive shoved them in coffee/ph down/beer and on and on......its all good fun....and if i ever need to no how to grow or need help with my plants i just google it as i dont need to get it on here as im only here for the banter...chop chop i will suck you off if you get hard


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the blue cheese will give me over 2oz dry per plant, i use the ionic as i get them for next to nothing all off the back of lorry wink wink i have all the ionic for hydro, i need the big tubs of nutes as i have 3x grow rooms and thay eat the fucking stuff


First time I started hydro I was using the 1l bottles cos it's all was in the nearest hydro store, they were nearly £10 a bottle, soon realised u could buy 20l of the stuff for £40, big fuckin difference! Ionics don't fuck around with the ph either too much, but the ionic boost is salty as fuck, within a week of using it everything is covered with salty lookin shit, u find this too?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im hoping not being a spurs fan but its looking the most likely, if so would like david moyes from everton n reckon we will get him.


Fuck off!!! Anyway Harry would do both jobs I reckon


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> thanks ttt im done now let her help herself....


thank fuck for that...jog on lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Time will tell eh. But I reckon you'll unravel faster than you can say 'what's this green stuff in my tank'


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and if i ever need to no how to grow or need help with my plants i just google it as i dont need to get it on here as im only here for the banter...chop chop i will suck you off if you get hard



That's not what your thread history indicates


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> First time I started hydro I was using the 1l bottles cos it's all was in the nearest hydro store, they were nearly £10 a bottle, soon realised u could buy 20l of the stuff for £40, big fuckin difference! Ionics don't fuck around with the ph either too much, but the ionic boost is salty as fuck, within a week of using it everything is covered with salty lookin shit, u find this too?


on top of the rockwool can have a little build up but that not to bad, i have to fill my tanks every 2days so no build up in the tank....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im the bitch you all wish you had as then all you will have to do is sit back get high and let me get on in the grow room and when i do come out the grow room you can fuck the sexy lilly ass off me......dam my sexy man is so dam lucky to have an unlucky bitch like me......


If I had u, yeah...I'd fuck the sexy little ass of u, if ur as fit as u make out, but....you'd be stayin the fuck out of my grow room lol, that shits for me!!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Time will tell eh. But I reckon you'll unravel faster than you can say 'what's this green stuff in my tank'


lol no green in tank only some on the top of the rockwool but the cover stops it going down the rockwool....... i take the piss i dont no why....or yes i do im a bitch and love it......3years of growing with this set up 3xgrow rooms x 60 plants....i dont need help....lol yes i do....lock me up...... hey and im the bull shitter on her..... chin up lad


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> If I had u, yeah...I'd fuck the sexy little ass of u, if ur as fit as u make out, but....you'd be stayin the fuck out of my grow room lol, that shits for me!!


lol i dont think so...you will be out on your ass


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> on top of the rockwool can have a little build up but that not to bad, i have to fill my tanks every 2days so no build up in the tank....


So u reckon your 60litre 604 NFT tank needs refilling every two day? Fuck me them plants are thirsty, either that or u gotta leak lol!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats the doctor then never heard of it?


you was in bed but ive been over this 2 or 3 threads back...its a trong ass plant, look it up if your in to strong weed


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> can't be a ban remember that link ukrg put up of that fucking be-heading video? i thought i was gonna watch something funny on youtube, i sat there waiting for it to get interesting whilst watching the tv with the misses and then BAM human butchering............................i really didn't like that was one of if not the worst thing i've ever seen in my life, no warning nothing, admittedly i did think it was gonna be a fight vid or something once it started but not that, good job he wasn't local or i'd have popped around and broke his other foot lol



bahaha i heard sum1 had a winge about that vid CUMMON 2 guys sat down tied up in mexico..it was never gunna end pretty lmao

MORNING GUYS WOKE UP IN FUKING AGONY!LOL LOVE IT

and unlucky that aint a attick thats a basement or celler or sambos loveshak i dunno but that dont look like a attik



Mastergrow said:


> If I had u, yeah...I'd fuck the sexy little ass of u, if ur as fit as u make out, but....you'd be stayin the fuck out of my grow room lol, that shits for me!!


yeh chiks+grow room= not cool



unlucky said:


> no i dont reckon at all...i grow in them and fucking know i have to fill them back up every 2days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NFT aint that soooo 10 yrs ago?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So u reckon your 60litre 604 NFT tank needs refilling every two day? Fuck me them plants are thirsty, either that or u gotta leak lol!



no i dont reckon at all...i grow in them and fucking know i have to fill them back up every 2days... ..... it keeps me in the room and thats what i love


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no i dont reckon at all...i grow in them and fucking know i have to fill them back up every 2days... ..... it keeps me in the room and thats what i love


This is better than Jackanory!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> This is better than Jackanory!


lol ye but with one hell of a bitchy bull shitter


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol ye but with one hell of a bitchy bull shitter


you sed it P u ok then? i take it so?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

I never grew NFT before, but 60l in two days for what? 6-8 plants? Does seem a bit much!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

But hey...this chick knows it all!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

lol im just a poor 60 plant bull shitter but i fucking love it.......... now its defo bud time.......  poor lol i think im in love with you all.... and in need of a good spanking....


----------



## mr.green123 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> But hey...this chick knows it all!


LOL yeh innit fuk i been SOOOO board cant wait for me clones to land,be even sweeter if the cunt pays up on the weed to,broke as a joke atm its NOT cool lol,fukin debtheads hate it grrr and ya cant pest can ya! lol
see ive just competely forgotton wtf i was gunna say lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol im just a poor 60 plant bull shitter but i fucking love it.......... now its defo bud time.......  poor lol i think im in love with you all.... and in need of a good spanking....


Let me know where this 3 loft house is and I'm sure well all call over and give u a good spanking, leave it till round harvest time tho lol!!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I never grew NFT before, but 60l in two days for what? 6-8 plants? Does seem a bit much!


its not empty but its defo on the low level marker

its a tad slower this time of year but in summer my room runs a tad high in temp that might be why lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

lol 56 weeks for sum pics then all we get is sum empty tanks wtf lol 

love ya tho unlucky like a mankey peice of vd fungus on my anal passage NOW THATS big love


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

at what point did i say my room is the best/my plants are the best/ i know it all.... not ones but hey i do very well and it keeps me well in pocket...now stop being jealous just because im a bitch with more plants on the gow than you....man up and get ya dummys back in.... la la tity baby


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> lol 56 weeks for sum pics then all we get is sum empty tanks wtf lol
> 
> love ya tho unlucky like a mankey peice of vd fungus on my anal passage NOW THATS big love


id love ya fungus tooooooooooooo lol


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> at what point did i say my room is the best/my plants are the best/ i know it all.... not ones but hey i do very well and it keeps me well in pocket...now stop being jealous just because im a bitch with more plants on the gow than you....man up and get ya dummys back in.... la la tity baby


but we put up proof 

now show me yours


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> View attachment 2048330





unlucky said:


> at what point did i say my room is the best/my plants are the best/ i know it all.... not ones but hey i do very well and it keeps me well in pocket...now stop being jealous just because im a bitch with more plants on the gow than you....man up and get ya dummys back in.... la la tity baby


I'm sure if we all had a big house with 3 lofts then we'd all be doin big fuck off grows, but unfortunately at the min some only have the space for a few plants or so, but trust me love, gimme a few months to get funds sorted and I'll be pulling About the same as u only using half the plants


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

dont be silly.....might put pics of my buds drying in my 2x tower racks that are 6ft tall and will be full  you know i have 60plant set up so thats all for now


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

I think reading about ukrgs anal fungus is enough for anyone to call it a day & get back to work. Play nice afternoon posting peeps


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

.................................................


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

And we also know you don't know how to grow cannabis


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 9, 2012)

looking good sambo....


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2048353
> 
> .................................................


gotta love them cool tubes


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment 2048360

...........................................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 9, 2012)

RIU Standards!



Photos or it didn't happen, END OF!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2048353
> 
> .................................................


looking very good...well done  and im not taking the piss at all


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

G13 Skunk No1#

gotta grow that again, forgot how good it was


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> G13 Skunk No1#View attachment 2048381
> 
> gotta grow that again, forgot how good it was


nice m8 u should make the pic big tho them buds deserve it....


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

G13 Skunk No1#


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

ive just had the best time ever as ive just had a spanking off one of the mods and now i have to play nice.....gulp thats me fucked as i just cant do it...... mmmmmmmm :-/


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> G13 Skunk No1#


yum yum sniff sniff,now thats some fucking good buds man  happy happy...well done you


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive just had the best time ever as ive just had a spanking off one of the mods and now i have to play nice.....gulp thats me fucked as i just cant do it...... mmmmmmmm :-/


What was the spanking for? Cock and balls pic? Haha guess what?? UNLUCKY lol!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What was the spanking for? Cock and balls pic? Haha guess what?? UNLUCKY lol!


was over babys on this thread going off crying as thay cant take a good fucking off a bitchy bitch, but it was ok as i poked my finger up his ass befo he had time to get his lush yum yum willy out  ....... oj


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> If I had u, yeah...I'd fuck the sexy little ass of u, if ur as fit as u make out, but....you'd be stayin the fuck out of my grow room lol, that shits for me!!


id fuk her spit on her and throw out the door personnally



newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2048360
> 
> ...........................................................


thats not a BIG BAK TV IS IT? wtf


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> id fuk her spit on her and throw out the door personnally
> 
> 
> 
> thats not a BIG BAK TV IS IT? wtf


but that never going to happen as id kick your lardy as up and down the streets and piss on you but hey you will be able to have a good look at a tight pussy, that will make a nice change for you


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> And we also know you don't know how to grow cannabis


wats cannabis then?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Better put my waders on the bull shit is getting deeper and deeper by the day


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> wats cannabis then?


canofpiss is a lazy mans bog .................. lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Better put my waders on the bull shit is getting deeper and deeper by the day



lol ................................. only me


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

thats not a BIG BAK TV IS IT? wtf

whats a big bak tv? that was just a cheap tele 30quid aint been turned on for months.........


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

And what's wrong with big back TV's? i had my tv given to me 7 years ago 2nd hand and it's still going strong


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats not a BIG BAK TV IS IT? wtf
> 
> whats a big bak tv? that was just a cheap tele 30quid aint been turned on for months.........


pitty your miles away as id turn you on


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe Unlucky should start growing mushrooms, as you keep them in the dark and feed them bullshit!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Maybe Unlucky should start growing mushrooms, as you keep them in the dark and feed them bullshit!


no thanks i will stick to my little 60plant grow thanks


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

damn unlucky ur like a shit magnet anytime ur online it just comes to u LOL 
fukin bonkers

YO get me a pair of the waders too

lol big bak tele tbh ther wer sum nice 1's but fuk moving one lol 2 man job buy a lcd u tite fuker lol

and whata bag of wank t his fukin sony clie thing is fuking pda getting shot in the loft forver i think lol 

so unlucky wtf that aint no attik like u sed u had set up?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

@ukhg. Just plugged in my laptop there now, first te it's been on in months, I connected to my network , but it won't let me on Internet, it's says "there might be a problem with one or more network adapters on this computer" it's not the router cos I can get a connection fine with my iPhone, any ideas???


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ukhg. Just plugged in my laptop there now, first te it's been on in months, I connected to my network , but it won't let me on Internet, it's says "there might be a problem with one or more network adapters on this computer" it's not the router cos I can get a connection fine with my iPhone, any ideas???



yeh go to network settings/adapter settings

disbale and restart the wifi
if dont work connect the wire to your router go to ur iternet browser and type http://192.168.0.1
it will ask for a username and password let me know who ur with sky ect il giya the password


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> damn unlucky ur like a shit magnet anytime ur online it just comes to u LOL
> fukin bonkers
> 
> YO get me a pair of the waders too
> ...


lol why is it not an attik ??????????????????????????


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol why is it not an attik ??????????????????????????



coz them pics DONT look like a attik more a basement or celler


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> coz them pics DONT look like a attik more a basement or celler


lol if you look at the pics you will see it is an attik


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol if you look at the pics you will see it is an attik



ok im not looking il just choose to belive you  so wtf happened to ur plants then?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> ok im not looking il just choose to belive you  so wtf happened to ur plants then?


what do you mean what happened to them ?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> damn unlucky ur like a shit magnet anytime ur online it just comes to u LOL
> fukin bonkers
> 
> YO get me a pair of the waders too
> ...


It's not me being tight lol i've offered to buy her a new TV but she says there's nothing wrong with the 1 we've got so i blasted the money up my snout lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

soz had a nap.im good mr sambo hows u??? did i see some1 here with a simular user name to u????
been ill last few days was bad, come back n u all still playing games with the tranny i see. y wood anybody post a pic of self on a ganja forum??????????????
wen i see comments like i need a spank or i wanna suck whoever off makes me cringe. anybody going along with it r out there tree, its a dude in a frock. says got bf but wot bf wood let there mrs online all day bragging bout there secret grow op n begging for attention?????? madness i say. man or a small child defo or a beastly looking chic. i mean if an adult woman speaks like this then they should b on the jeremy kyle show with the rest off the backwards folk. or just quickly put out there own nightmare and misery hahaha 
some cracking bud pics here tho today. got me taste buds buzzing.
if pukkas online n reading then i got seeds in end fella. i hacked a bud off today. was tiny bud but got 20 seeds out it. am week or two to early but i wanted to see wot was going on in the middle of the bud.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

finally got the laptop on the go, thot id through up a few pics of recent grow: 2 bluewidow, topped, LST, and scrogged, 400 hps, ionic range of nutes in a 4 pot big wilma. first scrogg attempt, didnt fill the rack but hoping for 8-10 oz of it, 2 weeks or so left


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Heres one for Newuserlol, gotta love the pic in the background lol! had no time whatsoever for this plant with working away, just had a m8 top up the tank and just let the bitch grow, ended up with about just over 4 oz of this bitch


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> finally got the laptop on the go, thot id through up a few pics of recent grow: 2 bluewidow, topped, LST, and scrogged, 400 hps, ionic range of nutes in a 4 pot big wilma. first scrogg attempt, didnt fill the rack but hoping for 8-10 oz of it, 2 weeks or so left


lol 4pot wanna beeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> soz had a nap.im good mr sambo hows u??? did i see some1 here with a simular user name to u????
> been ill last few days was bad, come back n u all still playing games with the tranny i see. y wood anybody post a pic of self on a ganja forum??????????????
> wen i see comments like i need a spank or i wanna suck whoever off makes me cringe. anybody going along with it r out there tree, its a dude in a frock. says got bf but wot bf wood let there mrs online all day bragging bout there secret grow op n begging for attention?????? madness i say. man or a small child defo or a beastly looking chic. i mean if an adult woman speaks like this then they should b on the jeremy kyle show with the rest off the backwards folk. or just quickly put out there own nightmare and misery hahaha
> some cracking bud pics here tho today. got me taste buds buzzing.
> if pukkas online n reading then i got seeds in end fella. i hacked a bud off today. was tiny bud but got 20 seeds out it. am week or two to early but i wanted to see wot was going on in the middle of the bud.


lol if i was on that show i too will move the fucking chair ...................


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol 4pot wanna beeeeeeeeeeee


As I said b4, some of us ain't got 3 attics or the funds at the min, but give it 2-3 months and theres goina be a whole lot more, at least I tell mine how it is and don't make it out to be some sort of monster grow when it fucking not!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said b4, some of us ain't got 3 attics or the funds at the min, but give it 2-3 months and theres goina be a whole lot more, at least I tell mine how it is and don't make it out to be some sort of monster grow when it fucking not!


i say it how it is ive, put no bull about my rooms...... so whats that about ? 4planter


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see 60plants or 3x8 600ws all I see is a few plants a few trays and A cooltube, go and take ur bullshit else where, what's wrong?...fanny eating the leg of ye cos ur boyfriends away!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's not me being tight lol i've offered to buy her a new TV but she says there's nothing wrong with the 1 we've got so i blasted the money up my snout lol


#

lmao women! wish ine would say no shes after a 60 inch! ffs as if 50 int enough she wants the 50 in the bedroom the 42 out the bedroom ima use as me monitor til littlen get sbigger then she can have it
42 inch monitor lol be awsome

and unlucky brag w/eva u want im bored with you and your shit get intouch when you got some "real"pictures or proof as i said im bored with your claims

so you got the lappy working then wat was up?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Dunno m8, just had to connect to the router with the cable, wouldn't work wireless, done the job anyway, took fuckin ages tho!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't see 60plants or 3x8 600ws all I see is a few plants a few trays and A cooltube, go and take ur bullshit else where, what's wrong?...fanny eating the leg of ye cos ur boyfriends away!


in my pics you see a grow room for 60plants just because i dont take pics of 60 plant, wtf.....just fucking jealous as im a women and got more on the go...ive told no bull shit but not one of you lot can say...ok unlucky fair play your a grower too....no its just shit from day one and so it will stay that way...you fucking 4plant wanker.....


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Dunno m8, just had to connect to the router with the cable, wouldn't work wireless, done the job anyway, took fuckin ages tho!



reset your router,ifd that dont work connect6 with the wire and enter that ip i showed u and reboot from the AND change the password that often helps


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> #
> 
> lmao women! wish ine would say no shes after a 60 inch! ffs as if 50 int enough she wants the 50 in the bedroom the 42 out the bedroom ima use as me monitor til littlen get sbigger then she can have it
> 42 inch monitor lol be awsome
> ...


lol fuck off wanker...i grow more plants than you will ever do....ye fuck off


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol fuck off wanker...i grow more plants than you will ever do....ye fuck off


That's why it ain't goina change cos u just keep givin constant shit lol! And 4plant wanker? If u looked at the pics it's only 2 in there and that's exactly how I'd pull the same weight as u only off half the plants!...yeah go ahead "2 plant wanker" lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Unlucky how long have you been growing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

according to u tho ur learning to b a pilot( which by the way is fucking expensive and hard hard tests, my mate did his tests years ago) so surely u will b able to state all the different exams and whos ya pilot instructor? pilots r a close knit group. my mate only got do his exams as his grandad is an old ww2 pilot and a hero to many. his funeral had pilots from all over the world there young and old, the same mate also his uncle is a pilot and teaches and his other uncle runs a airport abroad. they r a big family in raf n known too all respected pilots as he prob taught half them if not then his sons did
2 u also apparently own two saloons?? grow 60 odd plants per go and on a forum half the day????? soz but there just ent time do all that.
3 u say u got bf n act like a school yard bike 
4 nobody gives a fuck . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
i ent even gunna waste my time chatting this shite its like talking to a kid...
if any body else does then more fool them


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky how long have you been growing?


from a baby but im well over 18 so ive stopped growing now ...... oj wink wink...... a long time........ right you lot look im not that fucking daft to put pics of my grow rooms on here fully stocked like i say you have to cover your ass....what the fuck is it with you lot..... ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

4 nobody gives a fuck . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
i ent even gunna waste my time chatting this shite its like talking to a kid...
if any body else does then more fool them[/QUOTE]

Enuf said! Anybody hear anything else on the new England manager?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol fuck off wanker...i grow more plants than you will ever do....ye fuck off


LOL your a proper nobhed! hahaha prolly not evena chik who gives a fuk go onto the irish thread were you'll be more at home you dikturd hahaha you talk more shit than.....well sumone who talks a lot of shit
who gives a fuk if you grow more plants than me,ur growin(supposedly) in a antquated sytem hardley anyone uses,you yet to shiow us a pic of 1 BUD never mind a grow,them pics you showed are prolly your pals grow or sum old cached images youve pulled up i dont know but your definately full of shit lmao ffs u couldnt even look after your plants at ther young age let alone throughout a fullgrow
anyways chat on hunnybun we all know your full of shit and YOU KNOW IT TO! u prolly grow a beard better than a fukin ganja plant
as i was was saying yeh i may only do 8 pot grows BUT ITS FUKIN QUALITY and ive prooved my worth here good and bad!lol
yeh iknow i can go of on one and fuk shit up but at least i admit my downfalls!

anyway cure the cut my dik of and eat it coz im a wanker an wannabee grower comment of your stretched vocabulary! ya [email protected] fuk off 

anyone else all love n bubbles


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> from a baby but im well over 18 so ive stopped growing now ...... oj wink wink...... a long time........ right you lot look im not that fucking daft to put pics of my grow rooms on here fully stocked like i say you have to cover your ass....what the fuck is it with you lot..... ?


And policemen don't incriminate themselves when undercover, you boast but you don't back yourself up how are we to know if your a legit grower? As you stated you have to cover your arse


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

i was offered the job of eng manager but i couldnt fit it in with my hollywood films and rock album soon to b released and my latest trip to mars, i just couldnt fit it in hahah


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i was offered the job of eng manager but i couldnt fit it in with my hollywood films and rock album soon to b released and my latest trip to mars, i just couldnt fit it in hahah



Aww gutted for you mate lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> according to u tho ur learning to b a pilot( which by the way is fucking expensive and hard hard tests, my mate did his tests years ago) so surely u will b able to state all the different exams and whos ya pilot instructor? pilots r a close knit group. my mate only got do his exams as his grandad is an old ww2 pilot and a hero to many. his funeral had pilots from all over the world there young and old, the same mate also his uncle is a pilot and teaches and his other uncle runs a airport abroad. they r a big family in raf n known too all respected pilots as he prob taught half them if not then his sons did
> 2 u also apparently own two saloons?? grow 60 odd plants per go and on a forum half the day????? soz but there just ent time do all that.
> 3 u say u got bf n act like a school yard bike
> 4 nobody gives a fuck . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> ...


ye we all have mates who knows a mate, i can put pic after pic up on her.as for what i do in my private life has mank all to do with you, as for me getting my pilots licence i will get it this year its a private licence not a boeing 747 commercial pilots licence you fool..and as for running 2salons..yes i own them but i dont work in them but my sis and her mates do......at the end of the day......what has it got to do with you....nowmove on as you know 4plant wanna be....we can all veg a plant and top it tie it back veg it for months to get lots of oz...so what...its not my way and i dont give a damn lol ha ha ha ha ride off....chop chop next muggy weather aint it


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i was offered the job of eng manager but i couldnt fit it in with my hollywood films and rock album soon to b released and my latest trip to mars, i just couldnt fit it in hahah


Hard old life ain't it!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

i think unlucky is the new manager innit?

im sure with the salons x2 and the 600 pot grow u can fit it in


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> And policemen don't incriminate themselves when undercover, you boast but you don't back yourself up how are we to know if your a legit grower? As you stated you have to cover your arse


lol wtf..... ok how do you know all the ones you chat to on here are who thay say thay are....its the same thing for fuck sake....ggggrrrrrrrr mmmmmmmm chill chill time for a bomb


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> i think unlucky is the new manager innit?
> 
> 
> im sure with the salons x2 and the 600 pot grow u can fit it in


and thats just me but then there is my man who i live with....... what the fuck does he do lol......mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> i think unlucky is the new manager innit?
> 
> im sure with the salons x2 and the 600 pot grow u can fit it in


At least she speaks English and has a bit of a temper lol, that's what England need!


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 9, 2012)

It's actually quite funny watching this arguement going on while having a nice smoke, do continue!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> It's actually quite funny watching this arguement going on while having a nice smoke, do continue!



LOL whos rattled you cage! AND NO we dont have any clones for u its illigal everything on this thread is fantasy only all the pictures are google cache images tyfv


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

wots ya piont on the private licence???????????????
u need do private license b4 commercial anyways u daft tit.
ppl , instrument rating, night rating,twin rating and 100 hours fly time 1st.
wot is the adiabatic lapse rate? u no that i may believe? oh i forgot u online google search can tell ya ya bullshiting plonker


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots ya piont on the private licence???????????????
> u need do private license b4 commercial anyways u daft tit.
> ppl , instrument rating, night rating and 100 hours fly time 1st.
> wot is the adiabatic the lapse rate? u no that i may believe? oh i forgot u online google search can tell ya ya bullshiting plonker



its a muppit innit lmao i think i actually would feel sorry for IT if i didnt think IT was sum1's dupe id fucking around!LOL


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol wtf..... ok how do you know all the ones you chat to on here are who thay say thay are....its the same thing for fuck sake....ggggrrrrrrrr mmmmmmmm chill chill time for a bomb


Back up the boasts then not a lot to ask is it? how do i know who's telling the truth? i don't BUT everybody else has shown something at different stages and i have been on this forum for a few years now if any of these guys were the po po i think i would of found out by now, then you kick the door in with your cock wedged between your legs and tell everybody that their grows are shit because they only grow so many plants.
Me personally i don't care if you grow 4 or 4000, whether you show pics or not i really couldn't care as i will continue to grow as many as i think i'll need or want.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

lol kev your a funny bugger i will give you that..... wink wink  x


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm lurking, I dont mean to but I'm just assessing the battlefield since I was last in at lunchtime & everyone was happy as fuckin larry then.
what the fucks happened? presume the mouth from manchester been kicking off again lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Back up the boasts then not a lot to ask is it? how do i know who's telling the truth? i don't BUT everybody else has shown something at different stages and i have been on this forum for a few years now if any of these guys were the po po i think i would of found out by now, then you kick the door in with your cock wedged between your legs and tell everybody that their grows are shit because they only grow so many plants.
> Me personally i don't care if you grow 4 or 4000, whether you show pics or not i really couldn't care as i will continue to grow as many as i think i'll need or want.


no no not me ive never called one weed plant in my life as i love you weed plants i do i do, but might say 4plant wanna bbeeeeeesssss to you lot lol 

ive backed up my bull and will back up more as the time is right for me thats all...so all you uk growers need to chill on down now....


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm lurking, I dont mean to but I'm just assessing the battlefield since I was last in at lunchtime & everyone was happy as fuckin larry then.
> what the fucks happened? presume the mouth from manchester been kicking off again lol



Yes mate i to detect some tension in the air lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 9, 2012)

didnt know i need permission but thanks unlucky lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm lurking, I dont mean to but I'm just assessing the battlefield since I was last in at lunchtime & everyone was happy as fuckin larry then.
> what the fucks happened? presume the mouth from manchester been kicking off again lol



no not me never its not my way....hell im just pulling them weeds


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> didnt know i need permission but thanks unlucky lol


 lol ...........................................


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no not me never its not my way....hell im just pulling them weeds


You've pulled em all by the look of those pics


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no no not me ive never called one weed plant in my life as i love you weed plants i do i do, but might say 4plant wanna bbeeeeeesssss to you lot lol
> 
> ive backed up my bull and will back up more as the time is right for me thats all...so all you uk growers need to chill on down now....



I'll take your word for it at the moment as i have no other alternative at this time but be aware as i have all 3 eyes watching you!!!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

All I'm saying is, if there is a god then he'd blatantly make is snow tonight. Heavy, phat flakes so its all nice & settled tomorrow making it impossible to get to work & a nice 3 day weekend for all!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'll take your word for it at the moment as i have no other alternative at this time but be aware as i have all 3 eyes watching you!!!



i feel them, all silky and smooth but give me the shivers lol.......


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

half hour no answer? u either dont no or google search is failing u. if u gunna pass this year thats an important question u will b asked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya silence says it all. thank u and goodnight. i will b here all week no refunds tho.
wasted enough my time on pretend make believe now. must say tho i ent a pilot n i no the answer as i do lil reading mayb u should research wot u speak about


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> All I'm saying is, if there is a god then he'd blatantly make is snow tonight. Heavy, phat flakes so its all nice & settled tomorrow making it impossible to get to work & a nice 3 day weekend for all!



It's forecast for tonight met office says be aware, they said that last year and 12" came down lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

word up mdb, hows it growin geez? did I see your seed experiment working?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> You've pulled em all by the look of those pics



lol hell im going back for the rest


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

it is fella. 20 odd beans from a bottom tiny bud. resul,t bet b hundreds all together. ive forgotten dates i flipped n pollenated so im going by eye now.
im good ta grifta. wots new with u? bc any good?? how far ya ladies now??


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

whats the flavour in the bud bomb this evening unlucky?


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ive forgotten dates



fuk im always forgetting weeks,
i mean does it pay to actually use a calender or just play it weeks by week?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> it is fella. 20 odd beans from a bottom tiny bud. resul,t bet b hundreds all together. ive forgotten dates i flipped n pollenated so im going by eye now.
> im good ta grifta. wots new with u? bc any good?? how far ya ladies now??


Ladies are 8 weeks tomorrow, WAHOOO! The bird is going away next weekend so I think I'm gonna chop them then. It'll have been 9 weeks so unless the jewellers loupe says otherwise, they'll be coming down.
the BC is fucksin mayzin


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> whats the flavour in the bud bomb this evening unlucky?


its cheese with a hint of blue..if it was a bigger bud bomb id put cheese bell end in it and smoke the hell out of him lol


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> fuk im always forgetting weeks,
> i mean does it pay to actually use a calender or just play it weeks by week?


always use calendar mate, its good for referance too. But dont write to much info on it incase you get your door kicked down by the old bill


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Ladies are 8 weeks tomorrow, WAHOOO! The bird is going away next weekend so I think I'm gonna chop them then. It'll have been 9 weeks so unless the jewellers loupe says otherwise, they'll be coming down.
> the BC is fucksin mayzin


Nice sir, chop chop for me too then


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> what an utter noob lol  I thought you were some pro large sale grower?


Hahahahahaha 60 plants shes a 6 plant wannabe lmfao unlucky ya got yaself a new name from me girl pmsl !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its cheese with a hint of blue..if it was a bigger bud bomb id put cheese bell end in it and smoke the hell out of him lol


Somehow i dont think you were brought up on a circus darlin so jog on ya 6plant wannabe


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> Nice sir, chop chop for me too then


Good man! I like that lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hahahahahaha 60 plants shes a 6 plant wannabe lmfao unlucky ya got yaself a new name from me girl pmsl !


and at last...shitter is back...got any thing at all nice to say... ? ...no same old same old.....yawning fucking yawning...fuck im in need of my meds


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Somehow i dont think you were brought up on a circus darlin so jog on ya 6plant wannabe


no im the 2plant wanna bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeee if i can just get to that weed...cheese bell stay there.....


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

@ukrg i never complained on here about that vid but i did moan in the real world about it, i didn't know they were mexicans or what was going on me n the misses was watching the tv and i just clicked on the link as i often do when the lads put links up as they're usually funny or weed related, that 1 got my blood boiling pretty good though you should have put some type of warning up with it, i don't watch shit like that and never have


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your in need of some help 2 by the look of it lmfao !!
Yeah im back like a bad penny to u ay lol sorry but im here to stay say u know like it or lump it ya 6plant wannabe


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ukrg i never complained on here about that vid but i did moan in the real world about it, i didn't know they were mexicans or what was going on me n the misses was watching the tv and i just clicked on the link as i often do when the lads put links up as they're usually funny or weed related, that 1 got my blood boiling pretty good though you should have put some type of warning up with it, i don't watch shit like that and never have



dident i put only clik if you got a good stomach or sum shit?

dunno fuk it that was TIIIME ago!LOL sum crazy shit tho innit?

evening chedz out of nower you come! im bored of ITS claims mate tbqf
how are ya anyway man?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Your in need of some help 2 by the look of it lmfao !!
> Yeah im back like a bad penny to u ay lol sorry but im here to stay say u know like it or lump it ya 6plant wannabe


dont be like that cheese bell end as all this is getting to me now...i keep coming back to look only to see if ive got a new friend or to but no its just shit after shit and im hurting baby im real hurting....


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

i don't know you might have done i wasn't paying alot of attention like i said was watching the tv with the misses but a warning would have been nice, i haven't clicked on any links since just to be on the safe side as it took me a while to calm down after watching that one, i don't like dirty videos like that


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i don't know you might have done i wasn't paying alot of attention like i said was watching the tv with the misses but a warning would have been nice, i haven't clicked on any links since just to be on the safe side as it took me a while to calm down after watching that one, i don't like dirty videos like that


DIRTY? i prefer to call it a true story!

imagine been the fucker who went 2nd lol ffs man hahaha
yeh a i heard it upset a few people n/m il make sure i put big fuckoff letters next time WARNING u know like channel 4 used to have the red triangle in the corner with programmes with adult content bak in the day? u remember that that traingle?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

well time to go sort the plants out, 1-2wks left so gonna start them on the ripen


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i don't know you might have done i wasn't paying alot of attention like i said was watching the tv with the misses but a warning would have been nice, i haven't clicked on any links since just to be on the safe side as it took me a while to calm down after watching that one, i don't like dirty videos like that


[video=youtube;UXoNE14U_zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/video]

what vid was where there do em with a chainsaw n knives??? neway ya still a big girl lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> DIRTY? i prefer to call it a true story!
> 
> imagine been the fucker who went 2nd lol ffs man hahaha
> yeh a i heard it upset a few people n/m il make sure i put big fuckoff letters next time WARNING u know like channel 4 used to have the red triangle in the corner with programmes with adult content bak in the day? u remember that that traingle?


true or not i'm sure there's sites for that shit and i'm pretty sure this aint it!!! a big warning would be good so atleast you know whats coming. are you on about back when there was only the 4-5 terrestrial channels on the tv? don't remember the warnings but do remember wheen there was only 4 channels back when i had my first tv in my bedroom it was a small b/w portable tv the larger colour tv's were expensive back then and i had younger brother n sisters so had to stick with the cheapy b/w until they were old enough not to pull the buttons off etc lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> dident i put only clik if you got a good stomach or sum shit?
> 
> dunno fuk it that was TIIIME ago!LOL sum crazy shit tho innit?
> 
> ...


evenin all uk im in need of a site to download tunes got any advise lol i used to use bt junkie or limewire so needin somethin to fix me haha


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;UXoNE14U_zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM[/video]
> 
> what vid was where there do em with a chainsaw n knives??? neway ya still a big girl lol


yeah that was the one mate proper got my blood boiling i was on about it you wasn't I? big girl my arse that shit is twisted, wouldn't have been so bad if i was looking for it or even new it was coming but never thought i'd be seeing shit like that on here and it sounds like i wasn't the only one who didn't like it, good job he wasn't local or i really would have been locked up, never seen anything like that before they were fucking animals. be back in a bit gonna sort the plants out n spray the clones now i got my spray bottle back should only take half hour to do it all.........................laters all


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> evenin all uk im in need of a site to download tunes got any advise lol i used to use bt junkie or limewire so needin somethin to fix me haha


I use that vuze chedz. you gotta download it and then search within the program.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

has biggles gone now? the pilot who dont understand flying talk??? haha u decide not to get into ya bull with me as i called u out n u ent got a clue on flying???????
must b banging pilot if ya blood has thc n coke in it? sure the instructor just gives planes for peeps to fly with drugs in there blood. y u not answer my piloting question if u near to getting license??
right im off finish building my light speed travelling spaceship now. and i got a photo shoot in morning for playboy. hahahahahahhaahahahahahahahaha
night night ukers its been emotional


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Playboys just not what it used to be lol!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I use that vuze chedz. you gotta download it and then search within the program.



vuze LOL i say lol but if you dont know then i suppose its more i wouldnt mate !
fyi more people have had infrngment notices of using vuse than any other client for torrents,now its all comercial and ads n shit,
use this dont let it update coz the nwer versions are crap!
http://www.oldapps.com/utorrent.php?app=97674ad10c95902d4f1cccc8953c753c


sat here looking at sum weed cant be arsed skining up!

my pals rang me says hes gunna sort me everything he owes me tomorrow! lets see i want my clones


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

dunno wtf happened ther^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lol

looks intersesting this 
[video=youtube;x5htuLcaj7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5htuLcaj7U[/video]

*ITS OK MATE NO BEHEDINGS.....I DONT THINK!*


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Just checked my little ladies before lights on.

Bit of bud porn for you guys


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> View attachment 2048817View attachment 2048818View attachment 2048816
> 
> Just checked my little ladies before lights on.
> 
> Bit of bud porn for you guys


how many u got down ther m8? they looking nice,nrly done? wat strain?

lol so many questions but they do look nice pal 

fish in parsely sauce,mash,spaggetti and apple crumble and custard for pud,il get a spliff down me so i getthe muchies fucking pills make my appetite vanish


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> how many u got down ther m8? they looking nice,nrly done? wat strain?
> 
> lol so many questions but they do look nice pal
> 
> fish in parsely sauce,mash,spaggetti and apple crumble and custard for pud,il get a spliff down me so i getthe muchies fucking pills make my appetite vanish



Front left Nirvana Northern Lights Fem, Rear Left Serious Seeds White Russian, Front Right S,s White Russian, Rear Left Barny's Farm Lemon Amnesia (shes not a good one, not like my mother that i dumped!) Bugger!

Yep im a 4 plant wannabeeeeee


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

fucking timers i bought one from bnq a couple of weeks back and it's already packed in it says it's rated up to 3000 watts i was running a 2000watt heater on it and it's already packed in it means that the last day or 2 my plants have been back in cold temps i run the lights at night so as it aint so bad but the days here have been freezing, the plants should have needed watering tonight but looks like it'll be 2mo now maybe even the day after, fucking bnq everything electrical i've bought off them breaks and has to be returned within a week or 2. also that plant vitality stinks just covered myself in the stuff and stunk out my bathroom with it hopefully it'll work out as i don't fancy using that shit to often, i thought the bug bombs n organic bug killer was bad they don't even come close to that plant vitality it smells like some type of catalyst or acetone mix


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

use ares chedz. its exactly the same as limewire. that or isohunter, awesome for whole albums. you need a program like vuze to use iso hunt tho, or any other torrents.

i never post on this thread anymore cos i get so lost! i just had to search limitless in the thread search bar cos i couldnt remember the page i last saw! its great this thread is so active!


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

7 weeks at the mo, but ive got to chop at 8 as my replacements are getting abit big as this grow wasnt really planned.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

did u not get the police knocking on your door giving you 2 timers? everyone in our area did? guess that shows what the crime rate is?
i will say of the bak of them knocking on the door they seen my brother who was wanted at that time also and 3 hrs later they showed up so lol wounded!

BUT if a mixed lot then pal? looking nice tho


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking timers i bought one from bnq a couple of weeks back and it's already packed in it says it's rated up to 3000 watts i was running a 2000watt heater on it and it's already packed in it means that the last day or 2 my plants have been back in cold temps i run the lights at night so as it aint so bad but the days here have been freezing, the plants should have needed watering tonight but looks like it'll be 2mo now maybe even the day after, fucking bnq everything electrical i've bought off them breaks and has to be returned within a week or 2. also that plant vitality stinks just covered myself in the stuff and stunk out my bathroom with it hopefully it'll work out as i don't fancy using that shit to often, i thought the bug bombs n organic bug killer was bad they don't even come close to that plant vitality it smells like some type of catalyst or acetone mix



Timers £3 from asda i've been using them for 5 years never broken down so far and the plant vitality is shit hot, only reason i had mites this time is because of clones from outside and me being a tired fucker and not spaying them so you should be sorted


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

i got sum spare if u need but ud proly be able to op down shop and buy one by the time it arrived and ther cheep as shit too

i dont think a few days would fuk em up too bad? surely not?

and unlcuky give it a rest every post u make your thrwoing abuse just putup or FUK.OFF or simply fook all the bragging of and just hav a fukin giggle tbh i dont care if you grow or not but giving everyone a hrd time n shit wen all u have to do is a simple 2 minute job is beyond me now go fly your little plane into a fuking mountin OR get over it and just be a normal person...................IF YOU CAN,stil love ya tho


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> i got sum spare if u need but ud proly be able to op down shop and buy one by the time it arrived and ther cheep as shit too
> 
> i dont think a few days would fuk em up too bad? surely not?
> 
> and unlcuky give it a rest every post u make your thrwoing abuse just putup or FUK.OFF or simply fook all the bragging of and just hav a fukin giggle tbh i dont care if you grow or not but giving everyone a hrd time n shit wen all u have to do is a simple 2 minute job is beyond me now go fly your little plane into a fuking mountin OR get over it and just be a normal person...................IF YOU CAN,stil love ya tho



lol what is the 2min simple job, dont tell me to pipe down as i never do as im told.....  might love you might not...


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Timers £3 from asda i've been using them for 5 years never broken down so far and the plant vitality is shit hot, only reason i had mites this time is because of clones from outside and me being a tired fucker and not spaying them so you should be sorted


cheers mate i'll pop down tomorrow and grab one but i'm going to go to bnq and get money back first just out of principal it's only £9 i think but even still, i've been lazy with mine aswell mate couldn't find my spray bottle but went n got my other one from my parents house and done it now so fingers crossed it'll all be sorted, i'm gonna treat them with it again in 3 days just to be safe and then gonna have to chop them up for the next run, gonna be in root riot cubes so should suite.............. so there will be some choices coming up in the next 2-3wks mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

@ukrg i'm good cheers mate i got an asda 10mins down the road and i'll be out and about 2mo anyway, but thanks for the offer mate


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> use ares chedz. its exactly the same as limewire. that or isohunter, awesome for whole albums. you need a program like vuze to use iso hunt tho, or any other torrents.
> 
> i never post on this thread anymore cos i get so lost! i just had to search limitless in the thread search bar cos i couldnt remember the page i last saw! its great this thread is so active!


WAHEY! The OP. you created a monster geez lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

PM chedz



no worrys man i figured that by the time it was posted and arrived ugonen to collect it lol cudda spent the 3qwid less fuking about lmao + u get warrenty

look, ISOHUNT suks TPB,,,GETTING BETTER BUT STIL SUKS,BT JUNKIE r.i.p full of fakes but stil a major indexer,even bloody mininova was full of fakes,they aint modded properly, 
i dont use public trackers anymore only private,foor torrents safe,no viruse and a properly modded public and open site use these 2 they have the best release times OF ANY public torent site

http://www.extratorrent.com

http://1337x.org/

these 2 are fully modded and truelly awsome u dont need to reghister or fuk all,99% of the uploads ther have screenshots so u cans ee exaktly the quality your donwloading


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2012)

Im confused........ UKHG????????? thought it was UKRG????


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate i'll pop down tomorrow and grab one but i'm going to go to bnq and get money back first just out of principal it's only £9 i think but even still, i've been lazy with mine aswell mate couldn't find my spray bottle but went n got my other one from my parents house and done it now so fingers crossed it'll all be sorted, i'm gonna treat them with it again in 3 days just to be safe and then gonna have to chop them up for the next run, gonna be in root riot cubes so should suite.............. so there will be some choices coming up in the next 2-3wks mate


i had spider mites last year and didnt have any luck with that vitality plus, they kept on getting reinfected.
i ended up using spray safe, i think it was from canadian express, and that shit killed the fucking lot.
everytime i start a grow, i always spray the tent with this stuff and also the plants when they go in.
touch wood never had them since.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im confused........ UKHG????????? thought it was UKRG????



NO mate always been ukhg lol what planet you on? lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> i had spider mites last year and didnt have any luck with that vitality plus, they kept on getting reinfected.
> i ended up using spray safe, i think it was from canadian express, and that shit killed the fucking lot.
> everytime i start a grow, i always spray the tent with this stuff and also the plants when they go in.
> touch wood never had them since.


cheers for the suggestion mate i'll see how i get on with them over the next week or 2 and if i don't have any luck i'll grab a bottle and try it, i already have a few options i got some bug bombs and some organic pesticide ready to go but thought i'd bring out the big guns and see how i get on as the bug bombs aand organic stuff seemed to kill everything off but they just seemed to keep on trucking


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

they dont suk as in site i m ean iso hunt is a great forum and a masive userbase,its just FULL of fakes and viruses it comes bak to propper modding,they just dont

demooid is ok but its used to be GREAT i hear its getting better again but its not fully open u have to register,,,ok modding tho not many fakes OR they get caught qwikley,,,u just dont get screenshots and such as much


my last grow i had sum propper tiney bugs i think i saw sum REAL small webs on my plants but jujst got them off found sum bugs floating in rez too, they got intru my extractior in the loft round the edges and wen it wasent on, u know going thru the plaster board into the attick taped all the edges up this t time so they will only get in when its off i may just hang the filter off it to stop things getting in, i dont get heat issues so il see what i can be arsed doing


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

i find extratorrent is a good site boys, screen shots and very little in the way of fakes


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i find extratorrent is a good site boys, screen shots and very little in the way of fakes


yeh it is ive had a act ther yrs,used o be a mod lol that was fun! no shit sorry iu was ADMIN for a while too..even more FUN


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

funnily enough i thought i recognised your name mate, i think i downloaded one of your films or one with your name on it not sure but think it was dreamcatcher maybe? the steven king film? with the group of friends and the aliens was a while back mind


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> funnily enough i thought i recognised your name mate, i think i downloaded one of your films or one with your name on it not sure but think it was dreamcatcher maybe? the steven king film? with the group of friends and the aliens was a while back mind



amte i cant remember last week let alone a while bak LMAO hope u enjoyed it tho fuk knows tbh i dont watch 99% of what i download or encode


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

too true, have found a lot of fakes on iso hunt. the key is the uploader. demonoid is great for random things. iv been so lucky with them, ive been on loads of times when theyre open to registering users.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

TTT raises a good point mate i never even noticed you had changed it


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

is it only me, or does the page jump from 3719 straight to 3721..........where the fuck has 3720 gone???


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> too true, have found a lot of fakes on iso hunt. the key is the uploader. demonoid is great for random things. iv been so lucky with them, ive been on loads of times when theyre open to registering users.



yeh thats the thing with demonoid the best for raandom never hear d of never find again shit

stik to et and 137x

or reg up at scene underground good site free cimima
ipt and torrentleech are the big dawgs or scene dumpsites via ftp


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

lovely, is it any good


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> TTT raises a good point mate i never even noticed you had changed it


i know thats what i mean hmmf its gunna hav to go innit grr rep and these statuses mean fuk all i mean not like u get a free toaster but it blows to start again 

il crank up the vpn later and deal with it i think get this act and all posts deleted


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

UKHG said:


> LOL y is it your way of putting things is soo FUKK YOUUU but ther bang on rite evrytime? fukin nutz lol
> 
> ud all stil call me uk tho
> 
> bbs panty pops 5 just finished downloading lmao


Haha, blame my father. Sitting down to dinner with a lawyer for 20 years get' you thinking and acting in a certain way. No piont in pussyfooting around the subkect, make the point and make sure it is understood


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, blame my father. Sitting down to dinner with a lawyer for 20 years get' you thinking and acting in a certain way. No piont in pussyfooting around the subkect, make the point and make sure it is understood


indeed sioliciotor lol thought it sound familior 

rules of engagement just strating on sky 2 lads

OK BUT WEN I RESIGN UP NO1 CALL ME FUKING UK IL PM ya and let u know...or not

i kinda liked my new sig too


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll try my hardest, no promises though lol, still can't call sambo newuser, he's still sambo 

I'd sy ya fucked mate, might as well just lube up and prepare yourself for the inevitable 

How's shit with that nurse whore gone down? You got her fired and raped yet?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/the_doctor_seeds.html

4 of these bad boys in my room, wish i had the buds off them now.....


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/the_doctor_seeds.html
> 
> 4 of these bad boys in my room, wish i had the buds off them now.....


for a short plant, the yeild looks good. Have you seen anyones grow on here with them?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

Word has it the mods are still (still, it's been how many months?) learning the ropes and are being thinned out. I agree though, how is posting video's of decapitation or photo's of mutilated corpses not a bannable offence, yet talking bak to a mod can be. There is cheeky, and then there is unacceptable.


----------



## UKHG (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'll try my hardest, no promises though lol, still can't call sambo newuser, he's still sambo
> 
> I'd sy ya fucked mate, might as well just lube up and prepare yourself for the inevitable
> 
> How's shit with that nurse whore gone down? You got her fired and raped yet?


#
exaktly my point lol

well the nurse , i had a call of the place saying it had been passed to ther legal team i wanted and request a written staement of her accustations i'm stil to recieve it ther manager siad shed do it,
i kinda been out of it the past few weeks if you hadent noticed lol but im cutting down on the meds and my foot actually goes flat to the floor,the pains not so bad nither,,,,barable just

so coz i been fucked up i havent got on to it
the end ofthe day she left me untreated for a whole week and the inefction worsed/or may not have,,but they cant proov that it dident thats gunna be my point 
ther dragging ther feet for sure,maybe there worried thinkin i may have a small case?

the wound itself looks cleaner buit its pussin through the bandages within hrs of putting ew ones on blood in ther too so its def repairing,

i need to learn grammar


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol, no chance of me being a responsible mod, to fuck with being impartial and "professional"  maybe when i quit drinking lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, no chance of me being a responsible mod, to fuck with being impartial and "professional"  maybe when i quit drinking lol


just be like FDD used to be , rule with a iron fist ... lmao .... id vote for ya


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/the_doctor_seeds.html
> 
> 4 of these bad boys in my room, wish i had the buds off them now.....


Oooh Greenhouse


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> for a short plant, the yeild looks good. Have you seen anyones grow on here with them?


not on here,i got the seeds early last year in the dam but not from the green house, the plant was lush and very stinky and the smoke is hard hitting, ive 6 seads left so when i get to the end of this grow i might use the seeds as mother plants as thay are good for the sides of my grow room with being a little plant...and yes not a bad yield for a little plant...i was chating to newuserlol about them last night but he new fuck all about them


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Oooh Greenhouse


you dont like the green house, ive never got seeds from them so dont know a thing about them at all :-/


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2012)

GHS are essentially scam artists. They have a good few pheno's and an overwhelming amount of crap. Arjan is an advertiser, not a breeder, that is why MNS exists.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 9, 2012)

i was thinking an actual greenhouse by the response


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you dont like the green house, ive never got seeds from them so dont know a thing about them at all :-/


I haven't either tbh, but Ive seen loads of posts cursing them and with the history of the company & all that. Not sure but I think most of the probs are germinating them, so if yours are going well then I'm sure they'll be all good


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I haven't either tbh, but Ive seen loads of posts cursing them and with the history of the company & all that. Not sure but I think most of the probs are germinating them, so if yours are going well then I'm sure they'll be all good


ye thay was as quick as the kush,but i do give the pointy end on the seed a rub with sand paper to speed things a long,dont no if that speeded the seed up but ye all going well as yet


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 9, 2012)

ask ttt he will give you the info u need for sure about greenhouse seeds


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> GHS are essentially scam artists. They have a good few pheno's and an overwhelming amount of crap. Arjan is an advertiser, not a breeder, that is why MNS exists.


ye its looking that way,im just reading some old post on here about them..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> ask ttt he will give you the info u need for sure


is this for me kev about the green house ? who is ttt mmmmmmmm sorry :-/

lol its ok im blonde it was for me and its ttt tip top lol mmmmmmm hum hum


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

so wot u saying unlucky is u dont no answer to question? its a basic pilot question. u ent got a clue love at all and everybody here nos it.
y wood kev delete a pilot question?? u weak arsed jibbering fool.
n u wanna wash ya mouth out lil girl, u talk shite and all that comes out ya vile lil mouth is slag remarks n play groung tactics.
so wots the answer then smart arse???????????????????????????? n u keep going on bout commercial flights not me as i no u need a private license 1st.u dont seem able grasp that either? i no all exams and the exstensive medical checks, seems u dont. 
cannabis stays in blood stream 28 days to so wot u do lession once every 4 months as u always saying u high or sniffed? my mate gave up weed for a year or two to get his training n u seem think u can wing it hahahahahahahahahah foolish girl.
this thread has gone shite fellas. was a pleasure but god dam i cant come on here now without numpty waffling shit. if i waanna hear shite i'll put on my mrs music. like banter but pointless shite ent for me...


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> GHS are essentially scam artists. They have a good few pheno's and an overwhelming amount of crap. Arjan is an advertiser, not a breeder, that is why MNS exists.


So who are the better seedbanks/breeders? I know you've got MNS and obviously breeders boutique 
But are there any others you recommend ttt?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> GHS are essentially scam artists. They have a good few pheno's and an overwhelming amount of crap. Arjan is an advertiser, not a breeder, that is why MNS exists.


so the seeds i have will thay have come from them as i never got them from there ? and all going ok with the 4 i started off with....mmmmmm up to now


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah presumably if its a greenhouse strain, then the seeds of that strain will always have the same genetics. I might be rambling complete horseshit here, but that sounds right.


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

haha u do look silly. " i did answer the question". u tell me answer n i will leave u b. i like u showing wot a horrid fake u r


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

so write it polite like? is that hard???
tell u wot i will check in morning give ya kids brain a chance to research on web hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

think that says it all about u. wen called out u ent got a clue. child


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 9, 2012)

that wont be tollerated on this thread unlucky no more posts like that stay peaceful if u want to stay on riu


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> that wont be tollerated on this thread unlucky no more posts like that stay peaceful if u want to stay on riu


what did i do ??????????????????????????


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 9, 2012)

to b fair im sure rest lads dont need hear me on one but u wind me up proper. soz guys i stop now. i hate liars n fakes.
i ent eva complained bout any messages eva. y wood i ? u ent got the brain power to waste my time on.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

right im chilled and im not going to give any shit any more ever ever........ its true


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

who was posting pics of corpses ttt?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

where was i or yes, so ttt you say the seeds from the ghc are a bit naff then ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> who was posting pics of corpses ttt?


now that was defo not me ........................ no not me at alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 9, 2012)

alot of good plants from greenhouse seeds unlucky but theres just as many bad stories about them , the breeders are scam artists but tbh some of there strains are great , shame its the ones they stole of other breeders ... id still grow them and see what you think


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alot of good plants from greenhouse seeds unlucky but theres just as many bad stories about them , the breeders are scam artists but tbh some of there strains are great , shame its the ones they stole of other breeders ... id still grow them and see what you think


i was going to say thay seem ok and looking good and if i get the smoke off them like i did in the dam i will be happy, ive never heard of them befor untill i put the link up on here mmmmmm we live and learn robbieP


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats the worst thing about breeders, and the write up that they give. I only buy seeds of strains now that i know people have had good results with. Most of last year i wasted my time growing hyped up shit.
I only grow now what i know lives up to its report


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

What are you gonna do next weedling?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

ive been ok but was just starting to step away from the blue cheese and kush but after a good chat and a read i think i will stay with what ive got and play the waiting game with the doctor seeds mmmmmmmm bit gutted now


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> What are you gonna do next weedling?


ive got 4 white russian going in straight after chop chop

there ready to go now but ive got to wait another week



and by the time their done ive got 4 exodus cheese to go in as they will be super cropped by then and ready to go


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive been ok but was just starting to step away from the blue cheese and kush but after a good chat and a read i think i will stay with what ive got and play the waiting game with the doctor seeds mmmmmmmm bit gutted now


If you treat em right I'm sure you'll get some lovely bud for your bomb. Didnt mean to take the shine off lol


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

theres 6 there but 2 in the smaller 10l pots are going to be my new mothers


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> ive got 4 white russian going in straight after chop chop
> 
> there ready to go now but ive got to wait another week
> 
> ...


Nice mate, you've got em lined up 
Ive just bought some of those airpots. I wasnt in for the delivery so gotta pick em up at the wkend but I'm looking forward to using them next grow.


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

oh and unlucky, greenhouse seeds use f2 genetics. shantibaba had the original white widow, white rhino etc, he used to own ghs with arjan,but they fell out, and shanti took his mothers with him. having said that, ive used ghs trainwreck, and found it a lovely plant.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> oh and unlucky, greenhouse seeds use f2 genetics. shantibaba had the original white widow, white rhino etc, he used to own ghs with arjan,but they fell out, and shanti took his mothers with him. having said that, ive used ghs trainwreck, and found it a lovely plant.


did shanti start back up again do you know ? thanks for the info lozac123 ...its not looking to good then for gh mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

These are my best strains ive grown, all with high yeild and excellent strength.

Serious Seeds - Bubble Gum (amazing yeild its a real cash crop) ive tried others but nothing comes close to this.
Serious Seeds - White Russian (good yeild, usually 18oz dried from each plant)
Dutch Passion - White Widow (amazing yeild, but not as strong as the white russian, but still good (27 oz dried from single plant) dont know what it will yeild with 4 in a tent but thats what i got for 1
Female Seeds - White Widow x Big Bud (good yeild for size, but really strong just like the white russian.
Barny's Farm - Lemon Amnesia (the strongest thing ive grown yet) but buy 10 seeds as you will get a keeper out them, but some will be shit!!!!..... lol
G13 - Skunk No1 ( what can i say, its an oldy but it still gives a fucking good yeild and its a lovely smoke. Old faithfull is what i call it.


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

oh yeah, shanti colaborated with mr nice, and neville something (he created nevilles haze), and they came up with the mr nice seeds company. seeds seem expensive, but its cos you get 18 in a pack, so its cheaper per seed than some companies. google mr nice seeds and their website is fairly informative.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Nice mate, you've got em lined up
> Ive just bought some of those airpots. I wasnt in for the delivery so gotta pick em up at the wkend but I'm looking forward to using them next grow.


there the best things ive bought, especially the tiny little 1litre ones, i use them for my clones and up to topping. bloody brilliant.


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 9, 2012)

nighty nite guys, i hope i cant memo the last post i put on here.

key word: choast


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds/cat_127.html

http://www.headsite.com/ice-seeds--female-seeds-344-p.asp

lol i see where my ice widow is from now......... looks a good site, so you rate them yes ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> nighty nite guys, i hope i cant memo the last post i put on here.
> 
> key word: choast


night night and thankyou


----------



## Griffta (Feb 9, 2012)

seriously now, keep snowing you absolute bastard!


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> night night and thankyou


so what have you really got growing at the moment then?? and at what stage??


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> seriously now, keep snowing you absolute bastard!


Goina have to go to work in the morning lol!


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Goina have to go to work in the morning lol!


its snowing and laying here, i just walked my dog and was looking back at the roof to see if i had the same amount of snow on it as the others in the street!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> its snowing and laying here, i just walked my dog and was looking back at the roof to see if i had the same amount of snow on it as the others in the street!


And do ye?


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> And do ye?


na im just going up there with some white emulsion, fuck i only got magnolia, do you think anybody will notice the difference lol


yeah its the same


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> so what have you really got growing at the moment then?? and at what stage??


blue cheese full room 3weeks in to flower/ice widow 7weeks full room/mix bag of kush/vanilla/8ball/king full 56 of and 4 the doctor going on 12/12 over the weekend


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> blue cheese full room 3weeks in to flower/ice widow 7weeks full room/mix bag of kush/vanilla/8ball/king full 56 of and 4 the doctor going on 12/12 over the weekend


what breed is your vanilla kush??? 
i grew 10 barny's farm and they were all shit, and people raved on about them??


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

the blue cheese looks a nice one, i may try one later on in the year


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> what breed is your vanilla kush???
> i grew 10 barny's farm and they were all shit, and people raved on about them??


same barny's farm, from seed but kept some back for mothers and thay have been good, the only ones ive had shit with was big buddas blue cheese but same again i took the best ones and made them my mother plants....my ice widow was from cuttings and ive never looked back with them, but now i know i can get them in seeds so might get some seeds see if thay are better than my mothers as my cutting are from cuttings


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> the blue cheese looks a nice one, i may try one later on in the year


ye its good for the cash but i do like my kush and widow better,as i dont smoke tobacco the cheese is not as nice in the bomb or bong but thats just me


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> same barny's farm, from seed but kept some back for mothers and thay have been good, the only ones ive had shit with was big buddas blue cheese but same again i took the best ones and made them my mother plants....my ice widow was from cuttings and ive never looked back with them, but now i know i can get them in seeds so might get some seeds see if thay are better than my mothers as my cutting are from cuttings


maybe i had a bad batch from barny's, ive noticed their seeds do vary from batch to batch.

good luck with the grow


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2012)

night night to all  x


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2012)

another night of arguments i see lol

i peaked abit early i think passed out around 8-9pm just woke up fucking freezing.......


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

The snow let me right down  
But I've thought about lazing around smoking bud all day too much and so I'm gonna take the day off anyway


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

I ordered without the guaranteed shipping and it arrived in 3 or 4 days


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

Out of interest, how safe is it to put a journal on here? anyone ever been nicked cos of it? (p a r a n o i a )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

apparently it's not cricket to talk about you know who/ what and delivery times. even though they advertise on nearly every page!?!? wtf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

tactile said:


> Out of interest, how safe is it to put a journal on here? anyone ever been nicked cos of it? (p a r a n o i a )


long as your not posting shit that will get you caught like name address or using your facebook info as a username etc. be sensible don't use your iphone to take the pics. just have a bit of common n youll be fine.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 10, 2012)

'ello, 'ello, 'ello.........whats going on here then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

casual racism, bickering and not enough bud porn. hows you ya fuckin porridge wog. 

john terry for england player manager.....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 'ello, 'ello, 'ello.........whats going on here then


alrite sbill thought maybe ya drunk yaself to death or somethin lol where ya been m8? aint seen ya on in ages been some good laughs in the uk thread recently......


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 10, 2012)

Site was kinda doing ma nut in. Just had a tasty harvest m8 but today is operation clean up. Hows u m8


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Site was kinda doing ma nut in. Just had a tasty harvest m8 but today is operation clean up. Hows u m8


yeah ya need them breaks from time to time gets abit much, i aint been up to fuck all just causeing on here,drinking too much usually stuff.

only 2 n half wks into 12/12 so got a way to go before i harvest.


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

i need to go change my avitior


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 10, 2012)

Im having issues with cold temps during night time. Slowing everything down. Got 2 livers, 2 slh and 4 blue cheese nearly 3 weeks into 12/12 and another 8 slh a few days into 12/12


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> blue cheese full room 3weeks in to flower/ice widow 7weeks full room/mix bag of kush/vanilla/8ball/king full 56 of and 4 the doctor going on 12/12 over the weekend


Lemme look haha lol lmfao rofl pmsl !!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im having issues with cold temps during night time. Slowing everything down. Got 2 livers, 2 slh and 4 blue cheese nearly 3 weeks into 12/12 and another 8 slh a few days into 12/12


sort that out m8 the cold temps can be just as bad if not worse than hot, slooooooows it down badly.


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> long as your not posting shit that will get you caught like name address or using your facebook info as a username etc. be sensible don't use your iphone to take the pics. just have a bit of common n youll be fine.



nice one pal.


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone here grow outdoors?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 10, 2012)

More fucking lights.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive got a heater that comes on 10mins every hr but its about 13 with lights off and 18-20 when on. When more lights come on it will be better


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

In the summer I do.


FarmerWiz said:


> Anyone here grow outdoors?


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

What's the best temp for night time? mine drop to about 14 degrees C. Around 25's with light on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

dunno how costly they are to run for big spaces but red spec heat bulbs are fairly cheap to buy. any light leaks and the neighbors might think you've opened up a knocking shop tho!


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> In the summer I do.


Only in the summer? I was thinking about just banging a few seeds out as soon the snow goes.. bad idea?


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

Would it not be too cold in this weather to grow outdoor? I'm worried about the cold temps INSIDE the house!!


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely a bad idea....you want to see what happens to plants in these temps? I have 5 dead males in my greenhouse....the cold freezes the cells inside the plants branches, the soil freezes and the plant roots die, all in all, games a bogey!


FarmerWiz said:


> Only in the summer? I was thinking about just banging a few seeds out as soon the snow goes.. bad idea?


And here is a pic of them, this was only 1 day into the frost. When the cells freeze, the plant just snap in two....poor lads, lucky I got clones of them


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

that picture says it all, i think i'll wait till the summer now then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

resat of your greenhouse stuff cream crackered too?


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Aye mate, everything is pretty much fukked to be honest. Lost a whole load of potatoes that I was running over winter (they had got proper big as well (was in a compost sack, just kept filling it up as they grew and the sack was nigh on full - 50l).....frozen solid, fukked tatties! Strawberry starts look fukked, as do my jasmines, my Lemon tree I rescued and brought inside. The only thing that still looks alive is the Oregano for some reason.....pretty bummed but I got tom clones, and a new start of tatties in the house...and of course the wife's Birds of Paridise are all hunky dorey, as are her Avacado plants. Her plants for some reason get to come in when it's cold, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2012)

Morning boys.
The tin's full, the bubbler's loaded and I'm doing sod all today!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

What's happenin folks, Friday again...where does the fuckin week go lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2012)

Cmon then who's got some bud porn I aint seen, no nicking it from google either.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.dealec.co.uk/acatalog/Deal_Electrical__Tubular_Heaters_181.html


I like the look of these fuckers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.dealec.co.uk/acatalog/Deal_Electrical__Tubular_Heaters_181.html
> 
> 
> I like the look of these fuckers


Good find them, I like the 120w's for £20.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.dealec.co.uk/acatalog/Deal_Electrical__Tubular_Heaters_181.html
> 
> 
> I like the look of these fuckers


 They look a good job, they wouldn't be too sore on the leccy either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye mate, everything is pretty much fukked to be honest. Lost a whole load of potatoes that I was running over winter (they had got proper big as well (was in a compost sack, just kept filling it up as they grew and the sack was nigh on full - 50l).....frozen solid, fukked tatties! Strawberry starts look fukked, as do my jasmines, my Lemon tree I rescued and brought inside. The only thing that still looks alive is the Oregano for some reason.....pretty bummed but I got tom clones, and a new start of tatties in the house...and of course the wife's Birds of Paridise are all hunky dorey, as are her Avacado plants. Her plants for some reason get to come in when it's cold, lol.


ah well at least alls not lost. how are the avacado's coming on? shame about the jasmines too they were nice


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Avacados are fine now that we have sorted out the water issue. I am convinced something is up with my water tank/rain water...ffs. Back to the tap and leaving it out for 24hours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

excessive salts from the fat pigeon shitting on the roof??!?! you still see him? i've got a magpie the size of a seagull knocks about my new gaf. bullies the spuggies he does.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

The pidgeon left, but I have seen the odd one up there, just not sure it's the real Fattie! We also got Magpie, fukkin screachers they are.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

they do that. your not saluting them are you. they hate folk not showing respect.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cmon then who's got some bud porn I aint seen, no nicking it from google either.



my first ever grow, which was serious seeds bubble gum, she was fucking huge.... every time i opened the tent i would have to push her back, like fighting a fucking triffid!


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

is buy putting a man holding a sheep coz im scottish?????


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

not quite sure what you mean? you must be an Aberdonian, lol...



gaztoth said:


> is buy putting a man holding a sheep coz im scottish?????


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

SILLY

royal mail stil says theyv got it as it wouldnt have fit through your letter box THEY MUST BE at ur sorting office pal id give em a bell in the AM to see wats wot dude

morning guys wat i miss then ther seems to b a lot of posts delted


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

hello uk growers, have any of you got baby's, small toddlers or children still in nappyies ?

if you use reusable nappies and reusable liners you can get money back every month, you will need to look online at your local council and type in (money back for reusable nappies)

dont know how thay know your using them but you can get any thing from £50 a month up £150, its an incentive scheme


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello uk growers, have any of you got baby's, small toddlers or children still in nappyies ?
> 
> if you use reusable nappies and reusable liners you can get money back every month, you will need to look online at your local council and type in (money back for reusable nappies)
> 
> dont know how thay know your using them but you can get any thing from £50 a month up £150, its an incentive scheme



yeh i got a 2 yr old,,

did everyone apply fpr the freee £120 on ther electrik key?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 10, 2012)

free money on electric key???? who is doing that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello uk growers, have any of you got baby's, small toddlers or children still in nappyies ?
> 
> if you use reusable nappies and reusable liners you can get money back every month, you will need to look online at your local council and type in (money back for reusable nappies)
> 
> dont know how thay know your using them but you can get any thing from £50 a month up £150, its an incentive scheme


Wrong on so many levels!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wrong on so many levels!


go on then do tell ?


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> not quite sure what you mean? you must be an Aberdonian, lol...


lol im not as far up as that they get called sheep shaggers lol,your spot on tho bout it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 10, 2012)

and i thought it was only us welsh that liked to take a dip into the fluffy sheep.............hhhhhhmmmmmmmmm fluffy sheep


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

na ppl from aberdeen also lol


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

did you ever get pics of thr grow up unlucky lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> did you ever get pics of thr grow up unlucky lol


been there done that .............................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

dont u lot just GO ON AND ON ur like a broken record


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

its 2012 

go on like a skipping cd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its 2012
> 
> go on like a skipping cd


LOL i dont even use cd's all on removable media for me flash drives and dongles,cds and dvds get expensive when u just use them once and throw in the bin,

how is everyone this glorious friday morning?


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Cold and in the Dam....
http://schlijper.nl/


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

just want to be sure lol is there more than the nft with cuttings in the tray?sorry if im cuming across as a prick but you got to see where im cuming ftom loland im a nft grower also and you seem to come across as a grower so.......


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

DST you are lucky man i have been to the dam over 10 times but not in the last 5 6 years ago lol,iv been told that i will see a big differance,lol,im planing to go soon,also with my lass lol a first also.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

I've only been one but really loved the place, even given that it was pissing it down with rain the whole week so couldn't get out and about too much. I'd love to live there if i could find a line of employment i could take over there. While i know the language barrier is not the biggest issue given that it's a tourist city and lots and lots and lots of folk speak English, i like to know languages even to a fractured degree before residing in foreign lands.

Almost quit my job today, gotta send off some job appliaitons before i do, the business owner is a cunt, if she wants to be my boss and tell me exactly how what when and where i get things done, then she can employ me, but as it is, she wont, i am self employed, i am my own boss and she can go and get absolutely fucked. Among other things she had a huge shout at me because last week when i went out for my steak with my mum, i had asked her if she minded if i left 10 minutes early, she cheerfully agreed, now she's shougitng about how disrespectful i had been. Time to call EHO and the taxman on her arse, i feel safein sayning that EHO WILL shut her business down and the taxman WILL fine her £50K for violation of employment laws. She ent getting a days notice from me when i leave, another benefit of being self-employed  burn bitch burn.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> just want to be sure lol is there more than the nft with cuttings in the tray?sorry if im cuming across as a prick but you got to see where im cuming ftom loland im a nft grower also and you seem to come across as a grower so.......


no im a smart grower no more pics


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've only been one but really loved the place, even given that it was pissing it down with rain the whole week so couldn't get out and about too much. I'd love to live there if i could find a line of employment i could take over there. While i know the language barrier is not the biggest issue given that it's a tourist city and lots and lots and lots of folk speak English, i like to know languages even to a fractured degree before residing in foreign lands.
> 
> Almost quit my job today, gotta send off some job appliaitons before i do, the business owner is a cunt, if she wants to be my boss and tell me exactly how what when and where i get things done, then she can employ me, but as it is, she wont, i am self employed, i am my own boss and she can go and get absolutely fucked. Among other things she had a huge shout at me because last week when i went out for my steak with my mum, i had asked her if she minded if i left 10 minutes early, she cheerfully agreed, now she's shougitng about how disrespectful i had been. Time to call EHO and the taxman on her arse, i feel safein sayning that EHO WILL shut her business down and the taxman WILL fine her £50K for violation of employment laws. She ent getting a days notice from me when i leave, another benefit of being self-employed  burn bitch burn.


lol love it...go go girl power he he


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello uk growers, have any of you got baby's, small toddlers or children still in nappyies ?
> 
> if you use reusable nappies and reusable liners you can get money back every month, you will need to look online at your local council and type in (money back for reusable nappies)
> 
> dont know how thay know your using them but you can get any thing from £50 a month up £150, its an incentive scheme


its hard times in the uk and there is money to be had if you use these


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've only been one but really loved the place, even given that it was pissing it down with rain the whole week so couldn't get out and about too much. I'd love to live there if i could find a line of employment i could take over there. While i know the language barrier is not the biggest issue given that it's a tourist city and lots and lots and lots of folk speak English, i like to know languages even to a fractured degree before residing in foreign lands.
> 
> Almost quit my job today, gotta send off some job appliaitons before i do, the business owner is a cunt, if she wants to be my boss and tell me exactly how what when and where i get things done, then she can employ me, but as it is, she wont, i am self employed, i am my own boss and she can go and get absolutely fucked. Among other things she had a huge shout at me because last week when i went out for my steak with my mum, i had asked her if she minded if i left 10 minutes early, she cheerfully agreed, now she's shougitng about how disrespectful i had been. Time to call EHO and the taxman on her arse, i feel safein sayning that EHO WILL shut her business down and the taxman WILL fine her £50K for violation of employment laws. She ent getting a days notice from me when i leave, another benefit of being self-employed  burn bitch burn.



well thats what u get being a avon rep TTT LMAO


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Do smart growers post pics of themselves as avatars?



unlucky said:


> no im a smart grower no more pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Do smart growers post pics of themselves as avatars?


google image m8 its not IT


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

haha, too funny. Time for a walk along a canal with a big fat joint and my camera....may be Jesus did walk on water, it was probably just a cold day.


----------



## mr.green123 (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, too funny. Time for a walk along a canal with a big fat joint and my camera....may be Jesus did walk on water, it was probably just a cold day.


leaving the dream


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Do smart growers post pics of themselves as avatars?


only if thay are blonde..................


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont think the language barrior would ne a problem ethor as i was bassed in gremany for a few years and being only 45 mins drive from holland itwan as i would say as .......no words as how good it was lol,but Don im sure 4or5 guys can get the money no probmlem to do it lol
Its not as easy as that lol but we can dream,i dont think you can just get a work visa and open a cafe,do you know anything about it as you see educated?lol


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Bottle or cuffs and collars blonde?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Bottle or cuffs and collars blonde?


lol blonde from birth .........................................................


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

funny, these days they are getting all serious about the Dutch language. When I first moved here you could phone up the tax office and speak in English, now no one will speak to you in anything but Dutch. If you are a non EU citizen you need to do an "Inbergering" course, basically learn the language and the culture then sit a test to be able to continue staying in the country. A lot of the first generation Moroccans for example do not speak Dutch and they have been here for decades....as do a lot of the Brits as well to be honest. Right, this time, more than any other time, lol...I am off.




gaztoth said:


> I dont think the language barrior would ne a problem ethor as i was bassed in gremany for a few years and being only 45 mins drive from holland itwan as i would say as .......no words as how good it was lol,but Don im sure 4or5 guys can get the money no probmlem to do it lol
> Its not as easy as that lol but we can dream,i dont think you can just get a work visa and open a cafe,do you know anything about it as you see educated?lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> I dont think the language barrior would ne a problem ethor as i was bassed in gremany for a few years and being only 45 mins drive from holland itwan as i would say as .......no words as how good it was lol,but Don im sure 4or5 guys can get the money no probmlem to do it lol
> Its not as easy as that lol but we can dream,i dont think you can just get a work visa and open a cafe,do you know anything about it as you see educated?lol


Oh, as i say, it might not be too much of a problem, when i was there, everyone spoke English, but i do like to be able to speak the language to a degree, i've a funny thing about feeling it good manners to be able to speak to them in their native language and not just think that if they speak English then English will be good enough. I'm a bit potty like that  

I just wanna go be a fishmonger or something


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

yep im hearing ya dst,totally diff culture that in britian but if you can speek and pass this test can you open a shop?


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> yep im hearing ya dst,totally diff culture that in britian but if you can speek and pass this test can you open a shop?


Probably not, only in england


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's changed, but last i read they were not issuing any new licenses in Amsterdam for coffee shops.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not sure if it's changed, but last i read they were not issuing any new licenses in Amsterdam for coffee shops.


they are,
u gotta have a hash pass and shops are ONLY allowed 1,500 members each 
hash passes can only be given to holland/dam residents and last a year,

ther gunna loose SOOOOO much revinue from doing this,
my pals going over this weekend shes taking orders 13 qwid in advance of people for w/eva you get for 13 qwid prolly a teenth lol 

anyone used this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIGGA-BUD-PLANT-FOOD-BIG-BUDS-FLOWERING-PLANTS-/140578463496?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item20bb211f08


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

I am not talking about weed passes. I am talking about business licenses.

And so far as i'm aware, and from reading things such as items published by the cannabis Retailers Assosiation, the weed pass doesn't exist, they have drawn out plans and such, but it has not been implemented and won't even be discussed until some later point this year.

Not to mention that if they had a 1500 member limit then there would only be about 450,000 resident legally allowed to use coffeeshops and the rest of the population would be descriminated against.

Do you have any reliable sources of information to back up these statements or is it a bit like RIU members running around saying that weed is banned to foreigners throughout Holland purely because they tried a trial in one city on the border?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

And for £5, you get 12.5 liters of nutrient solution once diluted, for around £15, the average high quality organic commercial nutrient will make you say 500 liters of solution. seems like a complete rip off to me..

As an example, Bio-bizz, a great organic nutrient will set you back £10 for a litre, and will make 500 liters. That is a cost of 2 pence a litre, the stuff you have linked to makes 50 litres for £20 per liter of nutrients, so it is costing you 40p a litre of micted solution. Absolute and complete scam.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I am not talking about weed passes. I am talking about business licenses.
> 
> And so far as i'm aware, and from reading things such as items published by the cannabis Retailers Assosiation, the weed pass doesn't exist, they have drawn out plans and such, but it has not been implemented and won't even be discussed until some later point this year.
> 
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1392205/Dutch-ban-foreigners-cannabis-coffee-shops.html

^^^source and yes thats what i mean they will loose HEAPS of revenue

and yeh i thought that stuff was homemade by the bottle! looks so it does lol silly me

i use canna anyways as u know
i was just looking thru boosts and seen that stuff


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, that news story is a load of tosh. There has been no law introduced yet. They have thought about changes in law and voiced possible new laws, but nothing has changed yet.


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> And for £5, you get 12.5 liters of nutrient solution once diluted, for around £15, the average high quality organic commercial nutrient will make you say 500 liters of solution. seems like a complete rip off to me..
> 
> As an example, Bio-bizz, a great organic nutrient will set you back £10 for a litre, and will make 500 liters. That is a cost of 2 pence a litre, the stuff you have linked to makes 50 litres for £20 per liter of nutrients, so it is costing you 40p a litre of micted solution. Absolute and complete scam.


.. looks like a bottle of cough medicine to me.. someones just taken the prescription label of and stuck a different label on in its place 
maybe it will stop plants from getting sick in this cold weather? 

Just on note of your post though toker, you could always just send it back, even if it did work..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, that news story is a load of tosh. There has been no law introduced yet. They have thought about changes in law and voiced possible new laws, but nothing has changed yet.


OK next time dont have a go i was just repeating a story i was reading today,next time its ya legs!



FarmerWiz said:


> es just taken the prescription label of and stuck a different label on in its place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeh like that jamy oliver stuff looks home made lol


and is that the one that says GARUNTEED but tbh i wouldnt wanna be getting bak in touch saying OY be buds are shit spec wen they got ur addy!lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OK next time dont have a go i was just repeating a story i was reading today,next time its ya legs!


Eyup UKRG hows ting bro?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

As most members will testify to, i will ALWAYS have a go when something is stated as a fact or a requirement when it is not the case  Gotta means got to which means have to, there is no have to. Stating that they are looking into the idea of it is a completely different matter.

I have lawyer tendanices, i have a thing about inaccurate information being passed as fact 

Ahhaaa, i see what's going on here  howdy fella.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup UKRG hows ting bro?


who?

pfftffspfftfffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have lawyer tendanices.


gay tendancies more like


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Lmao....loving the disguise lad!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

FFS ok then shhhhh ffs clever bollox


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Big welcome for the newbie, hoorrraaayyyy! Ic3male...does that mean ur African/caribbean??


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao....loving the disguise lad!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFfVaDFjeAM

hes in disguise


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

mastergrow said:


> big welcome for the newbie, hoorrraaayyyy! Ic3male...does that mean ur african/caribbean??


yeh................................

here ya goo weedling do it properly the 1st time 
[video=youtube;JFfVaDFjeAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFfVaDFjeAM[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

someone called? :O


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 10, 2012)

i love that film, the others were total pants.....


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

on another note this looks quite good )
http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2613208/Machete+Joe+Unrated+2011+LIMITED+DVDRip+Xvid+AC3+UnKnOwN.html


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

removed.. 

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2613208/Machete+Joe+Unrated+2011+LIMITED+DVDRip+Xvid+AC3+UnKnOwN.html
[/QUOTE]

Sounds like he takin the piss m8!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like he takin the piss m8!


he is i know he is but i know theyre fuking ready but i also know the gearbox has gone inhis car so hes relying on them being dropped of



TBH



i think he forget he told me hed bottled it up for me,he brought a 5litre over with sum left in so hes blatantly talking shit,

on the other hand he'd knock ,me clean out lol i cant fukin walk so goota be nice! il. have a go later via txt


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 10, 2012)

removed 

I wouldn't give a fuck if he could knock me out or not if it was my mate and he fucked me about like that he would be told how much of a cunt he is!!!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I wouldn't give a fuck if he could knock me out or not if it was my mate and he fucked me about like that he would be told how much of a cunt he is!!!


i know mate i guess im just too fuking soft for my own good, i know i am people take the piss al the time,me and the missu row about it all the time,i think its coz all the jail i done seg and hi risk A-cat u get used to being on your own and not dealing with folks

u dont even wanna know what im owed of this estate lol fukin leeds i hate the place wanna go home now 

ther all muppett buyers who dont know shit and like this joker
he fuks around like this and expects me to give him my full harvest at 150's......wait for the cracker.................to drive away with and pop me the money bak!!LOL LIKE FUK

il cane a load of gabbies later and giv him sum shit.lol

+ he's a sted hed dont want him taking that rage out on me unless im comatozedm

just realised its hit me,,,im a 6ft 7 22 stone fairy HAHAHA i just aint got a bad bone in me unless me familys threateed then il cut u up!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I wouldn't give a fuck if he could knock me out or not if it was my mate and he fucked me about like that he would be told how much of a cunt he is!!!


I agree, and I'm fuckin sure he wouldn't be getting no DVDs, he's a fuckin neck on him even asking for DVDs!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I agree, and I'm fuckin sure he wouldn't be getting no DVDs, he's a fuckin neck on him even asking for DVDs!



i know, im buying em by packets of 10 to survive atm lol its that bad so a few qwid buys a packet and she gets the rest for shop shit i woudlnt have minded if hed sed il pay or w/eva but ther wasent even a offer ther ffs ther only a qwid each uknow what i mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

UKHG said:


> i know, im buying em by packets of 10 to survive atm lol its that bad so a few qwid buys a packet and she gets the rest for shop shit i woudlnt have minded if hed sed il pay or w/eva but ther wasent even a offer ther ffs ther only a qwid each uknow what i mean



He's DEFINATLEY TAKING THE PISS MATE FUCK HIM OFF!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

There was a chat on here earlier about people posting pics of themselves on here....u not see it UKHG? take that photo down m8 lol!

Yeah get them gabbies in ye and give him a load of shit, that's if the cunt even calls!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> He's DEFINATLEY TAKING THE PISS MATE FUCK HIM OFF!



i would mate but hes the only clone guy i know il tell him later a week or im ordering seeds

HE EVEN had a winge wen i told him yesterday i cant pay for em til next week WTF lol


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> There was a chat on here earlier about people posting pics of themselves on here....u not see it UKHG? take that photo down m8 lol!
> 
> Yeah get them gabbies in ye and give him a load of shit, that's if the cunt even calls!


mate the doctors got me on 16x300mg gabbies a day,,,a slight cluster fuk ther as the max dose os 1500mg a day lol so im takin 3x the amount but ive cut myself rite down 

so got a abundance of gabbies noway im taking 16 a day maybe or 2 lol 
got rakes of the fuckers



Mastergrow said:


> There was a chat on here earlier about people posting pics of themselves on here....u not see it UKHG? take that photo down m8 lol!


TOSSER
POSTED TTT'S PIC EARLIER FEW PAGES BAK POSING IN HIS SUPERMAN COSTUME


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

lol lads in there pms.......spark up a spliff and sit back and chill


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

The gabbies r workin lol! God help this guy when he calls later, maybe he'll leave with the DVDs up his ass lmao!!!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The gabbies r workin lol! God help this guy when he calls later, maybe he'll leave with the DVDs up his ass lmao!!!


haha roid rage vs gabbie rage till the death!

he tells me to breakhis balls then i do and he moans lol fukin nutz i need to find a buyer for BULK in my area me thinks


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

So your a dealer & have no one you can call on to do some dirty work.. you>


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> So your a dealer & have no one you can call on to do some dirty work.. you>



um im not a dealer

2ndly---if i wanted to do summet id do it meself? jails no big thing fukin lcd tvs and ps2's all day long!

*I grow for me and to cover lekki costs i would do 12-18 plant grows if i was a dealer ive got the room to do so,but i dont coz its not needed sonext time get your facts rite before u start saying dealer blahblah coz im 







my pal who does the cage fighting just semnt over sum casserole or stew or sum shit,,eaithway its nice,,,,its what he lives on when training for a fight and its fukin lovely jubbley ​ 


​ now she wants too move house to so endless trawling on the exchange site for the council grr wat a fukin pain i hate having people in my house looking il have to camofalge the room door i use

*


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Firstly, TTT is correct in everything he say's, and I am not going to read that Source (lmao, the Daily Gash, sorry, do not believe what you read in papers, that is about the only true thing about papers.)
The Christian Democratic party have announced plans to introduce this membership, however this will probably be a very hard thing to implement as it would need to be done at local Govt level, and just like the testing of the 15% THC, a lot of them A/ Don't have the resources to do it, and B/ the inclination too.
I believe there will be an election this year and hopefully those religious right wing idiots will bolt!
There are some place with restrictions, like Maastricht I believe, and they will only serve certain people, but I think that is even daft, as they still serve you if you are part of the Shengen area! And that was kind of why people were complaining, ie traffic from neighbouring countries.
Anyhoo, I digress, some shops in Amsterdam (more neighbourhood Coffeshops) will not let you in to smoke unless you are a member, but you can still purchase before you go into the shop in a sort of anti room/hallway, lol.

Onto opening shops and sitting tests. If you are a European passport holder the test does not apply. You can open a shop anytime you want, but not a coffeeshop. At the moment I believe there are a fixed number of licenses and the only way to open one is to purchase a shop, which can be hard as they are reasonably profitable if you have a good one, and there are not that many for sale.

IF YOU HAVE A SHORT ATTENTION SPAN AND DO NOT LIKE READING, LONG STORY SHORT>>>DON'T WORRY, I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED IF IT CHANGES, YOU CAN STILL COME AND SMOKE YER BRAINS OUT WITHOUT FEAR OF GETTING COLLARED.




gaztoth said:


> yep im hearing ya dst,totally diff culture that in britian but if you can speek and pass this test can you open a shop?





FarmerWiz said:


> Probably not, only in england





tip top toker said:


> I'm not sure if it's changed, but last i read they were not issuing any new licenses in Amsterdam for coffee shops.





IC3M4L3 said:


> they are,
> u gotta have a hash pass and shops are ONLY allowed 1,500 members each
> hash passes can only be given to holland/dam residents and last a year,
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> I am not talking about weed passes. I am talking about business licenses.
> 
> And so far as i'm aware, and from reading things such as items published by the cannabis Retailers Assosiation, the weed pass doesn't exist, they have drawn out plans and such, but it has not been implemented and won't even be discussed until some later point this year.
> 
> ...





IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1392205/Dutch-ban-foreigners-cannabis-coffee-shops.html
> 
> ^^^source and yes thats what i mean they will loose HEAPS of revenue
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> Yeah, that news story is a load of tosh. There has been no law introduced yet. They have thought about changes in law and voiced possible new laws, but nothing has changed yet.


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

UKHG said:


> um im not a dealer
> 
> 2ndly---if i wanted to do summet id do it meself? jails no big thing fukin lcd tvs and ps2's all day long!
> 
> ...


*​​* 
- alright sorry mate just thought after all that talk about being owed money you were a dealer, i don't know what your trying to imply by saying jail's no big thing? but i#m pretty sure it is.. no matter how comforting us tax payers make it 
All this rage talk, i think you need a nice fat one to take all that stress away!


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> [/INDENT][/B][/B][/INDENT][/B][/B]
> - alright sorry mate just thought after all that talk about being owed money you were a dealer, i don't know what your trying to imply by saying jail's no big thing? but i#m pretty sure it is.. no matter how comforting us tax payers make it
> All this rage talk, i think you need a nice fat one to take all that stress away!



na mate im a pirate not a dealer i do the weed for myself to save me money as in a lot of pain normally not like my foot more athritic so the weed helps

2nd owing money,,,,dvds hun and jailbreaks if ud read through my posts properly you would have seen it was for 1xipad 2 break
1x42 break
1x42 break and unlock
1x3gs break and a heap of dvds

dont like been called a dealer mate not cool


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

From the horses mouth.

I went to the shop and did a very sensible groery shop. Like hell i did lol. Crab meat, peperamis, creme caramels, stella, grolsch, dorito's, anchovies, camembert. I feel like a bit of comfort food following the little tiff at work


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> From the horses mouth.
> 
> I went to the shop and did a very sensible groery shop. Like hell i did lol. Crab meat, peperamis, creme caramels, stella, grolsch, dorito's, anchovies, camembert. I feel like a bit of comfort food following the little tiff at work



man im gunna sit here and say thats sum nasty shit! but alli can accually verify is shit is,peperamis lol havent had any of the others

u ever drank tiskys TT? polish i think of hand, i dont really drink....well i dont ever but when i did tiskies was lovely jubbley!

sum1 just orderd mcviver and ive lost my movie list so gotta donwload it i mmite watch it tonite tbqf bloody good movie

IYM A LONDANAR IYM A LANDANAR

WELL been watching fuking dora allol day and big bad barry the ship eating fish!LOL id say coz of the kid BUT she been out qwite a lot...im just sad arernt i :O:

and since when did facebook turn into fuking ebay/gumtree? menna be freinds n shit its now a fuking indoor market thers even pages dedicated to stopping scammers lmao wtf just ban seling group and pages coz they gotta be a apian in facebooks arse wen sum1 gets ripped and ther contacting facebook blaming FB dfor it


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

UKHG said:


> man im gunna sit here and say thats sum nasty shit! but alli can accually verify is shit is,peperamis lol havent had any of the others
> 
> u ever drank tiskys TT? polish i think of hand, i dont really drink....well i dont ever but when i did tiskies was lovely jubbley!
> 
> ...


Tyskie? It's not bad stuff at all for the price, that is to say it's the supermrkets "cheaper" beers, and a good 6.something alcohol content which is nice to see  Pepperami fucking rules, i don't ever buy it unless it's on offer though, not gonna spend £3 on 5 little sausages. I like to troll the supermarkets till i find one doing 5 for a quid  then it's go time baby! I'll eat 5 of em in as many minutes  

I don't use facebook for a good reason, it's a fucking joke, started off as a very nice and very useful website, now it has turned society into a bunch of useless wankers, i was stood in a queue at the bank the other day, 3 people in a row, all with a phone out checking updates and such. Quite sad to see that people have become so incapable of simply living their life for a few hours without having to check on what people are doing etc, to think people have a go at me for not having more friends or keeping in touch regularly, i'd rather a bit of a loner than incapable of going 5 minutes without needing to find out where their "friend" just drank coffee (and friend as it is is a joke, people generally have a few handfuls of friends, not 400, those are called acquaintances). I still personally like the concept of hand written letters and postcards etc. Not gonna find me using a Kindle in my lifetime. I think all the new market and shopping stuff might quite possibly be due to facebook reently going public and selling shares, but dunno, don't follow things with it, but i do love how fucked up the world is becoming that radio 1's new jingle thing is "share, take care". Take care, lol, well yeah, they probably do need to because they're all fucking useless, identity theft and credit fraud and the likes happen for a reason, because people are becoming a really dumb bunch of fuckers lol 

As you can tell i don't have much love for facebook, don't even get me started on twitter


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> As you can tell i don't have much love for facebook, don't even get me started on twitter



lol yeh i took a look at googles responce to facebook cant remember wtf its called but eitherway its crap,they all are too easy to hack into even though facebook is a lot harder now hideen profiles lol indeed yeh w/eva

i remember bak ages ago ther used to be this beer made by monks a good 9% but not like special brew or anything,hoogarden is nice too that german white beer,
fukin peperamis and NAAAASSSTTTYYY i feel sik thinking of the foot long little bastard sik on a stik i call em(stik as in shape NOT like a lolly tyvm) ther fukin awwwribble but your into all that shit what no1 else on the PLANET WOULD GO NEAR TTT opens with welcome arms lmao!
wen i envision u i see a old dude witha beard sat on the rocks at a rockpool long beird and flatcap eating crab direct from the rockpool your chilling on! no shit seriously lol popeye sorta thing hahaha

yeh facebookblows now no privacy or FUK all my act got hacked sum time bak they snifled sum images of me little girl and then made sum paedo pics out of em,needless to say every photo is gone i only use FB now for talking shit and doing peoples hed in,i got like 20 freinds on FB (most are websites)and only 3 on msn 

like these torrent sites making facebook groups and such WTF i thought torrents wer illigal oh well they will learn wen site gets closed divs,
twitter? never used it i dont think load of bollox n yeh i feel ya with the fukin standing in a cue lark the missus pays 10 pewr monnth just to 02 so she can have intnernet on the go (NOW WEN I SAY 10 ITS ACTUALLY 8 but close as innit)even tho we got net at home she HAS to have it on the go FFS lol all u see nowadays is people ther faces in ther phones tap,tap,tap staus ect ect ect
me? i dont use mobile phones one my heds messed up enough without radiation from a mobile and tbh i cant fukin stand mobiles even wen people ring for me i tell her to take a mesage or get her to reply to sms i really cantstand mobiles ther totally uneccesary i mean wtf did the world do for the 20000 years before phones? im sorry but i think we got on just fine even better BEFOR FUKING FACEBOOK we now call fightbook like on jeremy kyle its allways about fuking facebook lol.

just had a henny dropped of as he called it,£15 i darnet stik it on the scales i know its nower nr 2g let alone 3.5 

thats my thoughts make sence of what u can iv tried t ostik TO EXACT answers just so the resident hall monitor dont moan!

guess wer the saddo duo TT mate sat here ona friday nite wen we shud be AVVIN IT LARG!!LOLZ too fukin loud in clubs nowadays lol yeh i know ur thinking old fart haha


----------



## UKHG (Feb 10, 2012)

anyways logging of for the nite, i may logon later and honor you with my presence 

cya


----------



## duncan1965 (Feb 10, 2012)

200 an ounce in sunny scotland.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha, sat on a rockpool eating fresh crab and mussles over a little fire, that would be a dream lifestyle to me man, i'd love to ove down to the sea, just not the english sea lol, or maybe just for the sunny part of the week of summer, fuk the rest of the year lol. I love peperami because they're suprisingly good quality, most all supermarket salami's etc will be made with pretty much the exact same ingredients, i've no complaints  and i spent 3 years of my life piggin out on the highest quality harcuterie Italy and spain had to offer, part o why i love the food trade, when you offer a customer some to taste, you get to taste it at the same time so that you can offer an opinion from that piece as it is then, and when you work there all day you get to eat lots  nomnomnomnom  I'm now considering going to Canada for the end of this years ski season so i'm looking at the feasibliity of this frozen food website again  just gotta find £70 from somewhere, i say £70, i could just one or two bags of stuff for a tenner but i like the idea of free shipping lol i'd kill for some garlic snails right now  that or some brown shrimp so i can make some potted shrimp on toast  i generally eat fuck all but i know what i like when i want it 

And i've actually disussed this with a ot of people and most these days seem to agree, if "AVVIN IT LARGE" means spending £4 on each pint, i'd rather be a boring sod  £4 a pint is complete extortion, even the shitty clubs down town will charge £3 upwards a drink these days unless you want to be drinking some bollokc awful vodka and fake red bull with the students


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top ,you wana come to ireland. often a 330ml bottle of miller is &#8364;5 bout £4.5!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol, to hell with that! I feel that  Only reason i'd want to goto island is or the scenery, to meet a chick with a cute irish accent (like luna lovegood's from harry potter lool) but most importantly to drink real guineas. So many people i meet say how they've had a can of guiness and hated it, let alone of the tap, let alone from where it's brewed. Such a gooood drink!

Let me skip back a second though, bottle? bottle? what what what? PINT!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

another friday night saddo here lol think i might go get another bottle tho to really make it a friday night lol but got some weed too and no if i drink much more then have a spliff il spew so thinking either get another bottle n save the green for 2mora or not get another bottle n smoke, decisions decisions lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to the party, if we get enough in here then it's the pub goers that become the losers  antisocial fuckers lol. I sy have a joint on the way to buying anothe bottle, then you'll all be set for a good drink and some smoke when you get back home  I'd kill for a good half ounce of soemthing to smoke on, i fancy getting bollocked up, but alas, just some cigarettes for me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

I do a bit of work in the south of Ireland, and yeah....the price of drinks a fuckin joke lol. We stay in hotels and u can pay &#8364;6 for a pint


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 10, 2012)

nope,exactly what i said. 4.5 for the bottle. a pint of guiness is &#8364;3.90 most places. ah, it is nice over here though, i only like guiness in ireland. smithwicks is another drink, and bulmers cider is great if you like cider.


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 10, 2012)

where bouts mastergrow?>


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

I've worked all over the south m8, quite a bit in Dublin, headin to rathmines on Sunday night. Hotels r dear as fuck tho for drink m8, I found one that done miller on draft, over 5 fuckin &#8364; a pint!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Asda wer doin them a while back £6 for 15 bottles!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> nope,exactly what i said. 4.5 for the bottle. a pint of guiness is &#8364;3.90 most places. ah, it is nice over here though, i only like guiness in ireland. smithwicks is another drink, and bulmers cider is great if you like cider.


I was born and bred in somerset, cider country, i have drunk far too uch cider in my short time on this planet, there is so muhc utter shite going arou/nd these days it's a bit sad. I love heading into the hills and finding random home brewers who'll just sell it to you £5 for 5 liters in any old container  A schoolfriends boyfriend was such a cider brewer, so come school parties and such we'd always just smuggle a big ass keg of fantastic cider into the boarding houses and get absolutely hammered


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

love how the origanal op is back posting i been in the thread over 2yr n always wondered where he went, was ya using the ireland thread lozac? or had a break from the site? i no ya said it moved to fast to keep up, but neway good to have ya back.


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 10, 2012)

yes! that sounds awesome tt! ah man mastergrow, im in dublin loads, up this weekend too!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

alrite mg hows ya doing m8? smoking nefing nice?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

did i see you post saying ya jacked ur job in ttt?


----------



## lozac123 (Feb 10, 2012)

i tend to stick to growing outside. so come oct onwards im not on the site much, and when i am, the uk threads gone about 100 pages on. but the ireland thread only ever moves about 4-5 pages when i go for a few days. having said that iv missed this thread! its great to actually talk to people rather than just ans qs!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

sitting here thinking fuk y is my foot hurting so much arrgghh swer to god man al chop the fucker off!

fiished of rome season1 on virgin sentra last nite..bloody good series donwloading season 2 now glad ther is one tbqf


yeh 4 qwids a piss take ya can get 8 pint tins of 5% orangaboon or 4x 9% orangaboon or 8.5% not sure for the pirce of 1 pint lol,not to mention the admission to get into the club,
ther al viloncwe now anyways look the wrong way at sum1 ur in a fight ther n then,no respect the youth of today AND IM ONLY 30 ffs wats the world coming too,

so what the TT wens the end of the eki season? end of year or what?

eving userlool ya complete winker

and avnin matergrowbator how ar ya man>!?

^^gay but the besti can think off wen stoned


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did i see you post saying ya jacked ur job in ttt?


Was within a couple of minutes of doing so, the business owner is an absolute cunt. Fair enogh her dad is on his deathbbed, don't take that out on me though. I've applied for one job in the area this evening and have another to apply to in the monring, both same fields of work, just great pubs/deli's, ust figured best not to quit just yet considering i need to pay rent. I've played nice and bent to their beck and call for 20 months, now they fucked me arou/nd so i fully intend to go and talk to mr tax man, it's pretty muh a 50K fine by default for voilating employment law as they are  I play the odl "oh i' so confused, ca you explain where i stand" to them, but the short story is i ahve a family of lawyes and i know exatly the fuck where i stand lol. I can get quite vindictive when i have to


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 10, 2012)

alright lads .... you alright sambo mate , ive had a fuckin nightmare week !


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you tried pinching yourself? I know i know, it's an old wives tale, but i swear by it.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads .... you alright sambo mate , ive had a fuckin nightmare week !


why whats up m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Was within a couple of minutes of doing so, the business owner is an absolute cunt. Fair enogh her dad is on his deathbbed, don't take that out on me though. I've applied for one job in the area this evening and have another to apply to in the monring, both same fields of work, just great pubs/deli's, ust figured best not to quit just yet considering i need to pay rent. I've played nice and bent to their beck and call for 20 months, now they fucked me arou/nd so i fully intend to go and talk to mr tax man, it's pretty muh a 50K fine by default for voilating employment law as they are  I play the odl "oh i' so confused, ca you explain where i stand" to them, but the short story is i ahve a family of lawyes and i know exatly the fuck where i stand lol. I can get quite vindictive when i have to


they been fucking you around for too long m8, go to town fuck there shit up with a 50k fine...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite mg hows ya doing m8? smoking nefing nice?


What's up lad, still smoking a bit of that confidential cheese I got, nt much left mind ye..got half a bottle of southern comfort left here and a few beers!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they been fucking you around for too long m8, go to town fuck there shit up with a 50k fine...........


The owner seems to be having a complete breakdown  spent 15 miutes with my parents while my chicken was cooking, went back down to the kitchen and she was in floods of tears because of how innapropriate i had apparently been


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm going to Ireland for the first time this year, really looking forward to it. Gonna be a right royal piss up.
Evening to all in friday night club, I've got a confidential cheese finishing this week mastergrow


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

@IC3M4L3, less off the mastergrowbator u cunt or I'll cut ur foot off for ye!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The owner seems to be having a complete breakdown  spent 15 miutes with my parents while my chicken was cooking, went back down to the kitchen and she was in floods of tears because of how innapropriate i had apparently been


fuck the owners m8 unfortunatly alot have had breakdowns, if she wants to run a business during it then she needs to get a grip n sort it out.

u not having a bevvy 2night then?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why whats up m8?


loads of stuff lol , i aint posting my private life on this shit though lol ... 

what you been up to ?

ttt you wanna push her to the brink of a breakdown then just disapear and never go back lol 

or ..... 

plant maggotts in the kitchen to co-inside with a "convinient" health n hygiene visit


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

That's my thoughts as well, either deal with it, hire a manager to run the place or sell it 

I'm polishing off a case of grolsch before moving onto the stella  re-watching american dad and trailer park boys from start to finish  See those kids? potential barbells, now rock me two hundie!

And robbie, no need for that  I'm rather confused in that i've been there this long yet we've not had one H&S or EHO check, that simply makes no sense to me, but no need for maggots, they'd just have to take one look and give her a final warning  We've a big grating machine, it doesn't ever get cleaned unless i go out of my way to do it, she'll happily run carrots through it regardless of the fact that it's full of putrid completely rotten veg, it's a horrible kitchen to work in.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the owners m8 unfortunatly alot have had breakdowns, if she wants to run a business during it then she needs to get a grip n sort it out.
> 
> u not having a bevvy 2night then?


Think you should finish your smokes tonight and get some more tmrw geez. Its the wkend ffs plus its Man Utd v Liverpool


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I'm going to Ireland for the first time this year, really looking forward to it. Gonna be a right royal piss up.
> Evening to all in friday night club, I've got a confidential cheese finishing this week mastergrow


Stuff pretty nice m8, it was a big stupid lookin plant grew in like a cupboard, wasn't really looked after, buds were a bit fluffy, but hey it gets me wiped!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's up lad, still smoking a bit of that confidential cheese I got, nt much left mind ye..got half a bottle of southern comfort left here and a few beers!


southern comfort i no many claim it to be a girls drink but apart from the vods is about the only other drink i can drink, like mine with lemonade n lime i no even more girly lol 

wont buy it much tho too expensive, im smoking some pyscho/livers mix call it that cause gave me friend clones of each ages ago he got em mixed up n now has no idea whats what lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> southern comfort i no many claim it to be a girls drink but apart from the vods is about the only other drink i can drink, like mine with lemonade n lime i no even more girly lol
> 
> wont buy it much tho too expensive, im smoking some pyscho/livers mix call it that cause gave me friend clones of each ages ago he got em mixed up n now has no idea whats what lolol


Only two Spirits I can drink too, southern comfort and vod, no
Lemon an lime tho lol, White lemonade and loadsa ice


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> re-watching... trailer park boys from start to finish  See those kids? potential barbells, now rock me two hundie!


LOL Ive only watched a couple but got a 3 disk set of that sat here to watch.
-Smokes, lets go!



Mastergrow said:


> Stuff pretty nice m8, it was a big stupid lookin plant grew in like a cupboard, wasn't really looked after, buds were a bit fluffy, but hey it gets me wiped!


Yeah I'm using up the last seed from my first grow when I did 4 of them. Nice as it was I'm more looking forward to the cataract kush I've got finishing up.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not much a fan of mixing spiits, it just becomes a glass of sugar and alcohol, but i do like a nice glass of good whisky or shot after shot of zambuca or ouzo  love visitng greece 

Trailer park boys has to be one of the best shows i've ever seen i think.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

1.2 for £20, I feel like ive just been raped


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 10, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> 1.2 for £20, I feel like ive just been raped


with a username like serial violator id be thinking rape is right down your alley  lmao


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

hows everyone 2night then ?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> with a username like serial violator id be thinking rape is right down your alley  lmao


I was going to say i feel violated but it seemed to easy


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha, set yaself up for that one  but yeah, does indeed sound like you got raped a teeny tiny bit. Round these ways folk are dealing 1.1's for £10 and even that makes me feel like i'm getting raped, luckily i have smoked my mate out enough over the past 3 years that he does all the buying now i'm out, he even pay's for the KFC as well


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows everyone 2night then ?


I've had the slackest day after taking the day off work. smoked a lot of blue cheese & watched a film called 'my cousin vinny' bit old school (had the karate kid in it!) but was pretty funny.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I've had the slackest day after taking the day off work. smoked a lot of blue cheese & watched a film called 'my cousin vinny' bit old school (had the karate kid in it!) but was pretty funny.



lol ye that is a tad old school but still better than doing a days work


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

I was expecting 1.6 and only got that because he was getting some thing white which is cheap and really good and it was convenient . he said he a j out of it but fcuker nearly took half lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

was having a good chat on here last night about the green house seed shop and there seeds,not a lot had anything good to say about them and thats where i think my seeds are from the doctor ones, ive got 4 on the go and look like thay are doing well but its early days


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

Planted 5 slh from GH and they all sprouted BUT 1 died straight away 3 look weak runty with really wrinkly leaves and 1 last 1 that i planted last week but that doesnt look too bad at the moment . 3 of them seemed to have a real problem shedding their shells and need a little help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

My bongs chillum broke. I've no skins. Or baking materials. The shops shut its ok though My lass is offering to shove it up my arse?!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My bongs chillum broke. I've no skins. Or baking materials. The shops shut its ok though My lass is offering to shove it up my arse?!


 tin can pipe .............................


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

No empty beer cans Don? Not the best but will work just fine, plus means you get to drink beer in order for it to be empty


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

Empty a plazzy bottle of squash, tin foil with pin holes for a gauze. home made drainer! I know its a bit uncivilised but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do lol.
not smoked anything like that for about 10 year lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

Neither me, I'm bout to fire up the hot knives. No tin cans I'm on a diet...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Neither me, I'm bout to fire up the hot knives. No tin cans I'm on a diet...


wow not had them in years, water bongs in the bath with a big plastic bottles mmmmmm lol now that was a blast .... how many you going to have ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Green house seeds? That's wer I was goina order my next seeds from!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Green house seeds? That's wer I was goina order my next seeds from!


nar m8 go with the fem range of dutch passion im hearing good things about the bluemoonshine n blueberry especially lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 10, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> 1.2 for £20, I feel like ive just been raped



That's because you have, 1.2 for £20 = 1 cheeky fucker


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nar m8 go with the fem range of dutch passion im hearing good things about the bluemoonshine n blueberry especially lmao


id go with this, not good news from the green house , hows you newuserlol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nar m8 go with the fem range of dutch passion im hearing good things about the bluemoonshine n blueberry especially lmao


I asked u cunts weeks ago was the exodus cheese from GHS a good thing to go for and yous said aye, now yous talking all the blueberry And moonshine shit, blueberry stinks too much! So is the exodus from GHS any good or what ??????


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

I never said Aye. exo fron greenhouse is a joke. I've never grown a plant from greenhouse i was impressed with, i grew out their strawberry haze and that was a waste of 16 weeks of my time and grow space, 2 different pheno's, both utter and total site, noone including myself wanted to smoke it.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> id go with this, not good news from the green house , hows you newuserlol


im all good unlucky bit pissed out me nut but all good.

@mg i was joking m8 ghs as well as dutch passion most there fem range anyway havent got the best of reps, i aint bashing all there strains but from experience especially dutch passion fems are prone to hermi, speaking with 1st hand experience with there bluemoonshie n blueberry still like i say not bashing all there strains.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I asked u cunts weeks ago was the exodus cheese from GHS a good thing to go for and yous said aye, now yous talking all the blueberry And moonshine shit, blueberry stinks too much! So is the exodus from GHS any good or what ??????


deffo wasnt this cunt that ever recommended ghs or dutch passion although u did get the cunt part right lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I asked u cunts weeks ago was the exodus cheese from GHS a good thing to go for and yous said aye, now yous talking all the blueberry And moonshine shit, blueberry stinks too much! So is the exodus from GHS any good or what ??????



I've grown GHS exodus and i've got it running now and i'd say it's good very tasty and quite smelly


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im all good unlucky bit pissed out me nut but all good.
> 
> @mg i was joking m8 ghs as well as dutch passion most there fem range anyway havent got the best of reps, i aint bashing all there strains but from experience especially dutch passion fems are prone to hermi, speaking with 1st hand experience with there bluemoonshie n blueberry still like i say not bashing all there strains.


you like your drink dont you


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 10, 2012)

..............


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I asked u cunts weeks ago was the exodus cheese from GHS a good thing to go for and yous said aye, now yous talking all the blueberry And moonshine shit, blueberry stinks too much! So is the exodus from GHS any good or what ??????


i love the smell from blueberry...you dont like it ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've grown GHS exodus and i've got it running now and i'd say it's good very tasty and quite smelly


thats cause ya dont taste much real exo lol ya valley numpty get out them hills theres another whole real world outside lol

big bald or a bouncer im behind a screen a keyboard lmfao

even tickled meslef with that post lolol

sorry m8 vodkas flowing..........


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i love the smell from blueberry...you dont like it ?


dutch passion blueberry is about as far away from ne blueberry smell or taste as u could get it crap honestly.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> deffo wasnt this cunt that ever recommended ghs or dutch passion although u did get the cunt part right lol


Obviously now I know u wer takin the piss!, well now I'm at a loose end, dunno what to grow, anyone any ideas, lookin something to keep short, 4 of them in a tent, someone recommend something and I'll maybe go with it, maybe a WISE answer this time lol!


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats cause ya dont taste much real exo lol ya valley numpty get out there hills theres another whole real world outside lol
> 
> big bald or a bouncer im behind a screen a keyboard lmfao
> 
> ...


Big bald AND ex bouncer and unfortunately you are correct Sambo son BUT i have got a sogouda mother which would hold it's own against the exo it's strong and stinks just like it should


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Obviously now I know u wer takin the piss!, well now I'm at a loose end, dunno what to grow, anyone any ideas, lookin something to keep short, 4 of them in a tent, someone recommend something and I'll maybe go with it, maybe a WISE answer this time lol!


I'd say pretty much anything from Mr Nice is worth a shot, some of the strains seem expensive but you get like 18 seeds. A lot of folk on the forum would say TGA but tbh, i've grown a supposedly great strain of his, and while the yield was great, the smoke was naff, seems that this forum just sucks his cock, i really can't understand why, maybe they think that they are hip and cool and in the loop because he's a member here or something.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Big bald AND ex bouncer and unfortunately you are correct Sambo son BUT i have got a sogouda mother which would hold it's own against the exo it's strong and stinks just like it should


yeah yeah send a sample il send exo back, give a sample to a mutaul friend cause i dont beleive fucking el m8 u 38 or 18 lol or been hanging in the uk thread too long? 

do u need a doggies nuts time out lmao


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Obviously now I know u wer takin the piss!, well now I'm at a loose end, dunno what to grow, anyone any ideas, lookin something to keep short, 4 of them in a tent, someone recommend something and I'll maybe go with it, maybe a WISE answer this time lol!


widow or kush good strong hits


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Tahoe og kush? It was either that or the fake exodus lol!


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

I've got a GHS exodus growing now, also had the exodus cut. Will compare.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah yeah send a sample il send exo back, give a sample to a mutaul friend cause i dont beleive fucking el m8 u 38 or 18 lol or been hanging in the uk thread too long?
> 
> do u need a doggies nuts time out lmao



No problem it comes with a personal guarantee haven't found anything to touch it yet mate.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

tactile said:


> I've got a GHS exodus growing now, also had the exodus cut. Will compare.


lol go compare go compare hhhmmmmmmmmm sorry.......


----------



## wiimb (Feb 10, 2012)

just thought id pop in and see how the uk's friday night is going???

popped half a E dont feel it  smoke down on some reasonable street weed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

wiimb said:


> just thought id pop in and see how the uk's friday night is going???
> 
> popped half a E dont feel it  smoke down on some reasonable street weed lol


wow buddy thats awesome dude u took a whole half a e sorry that was me best yanky voice didnt no if u spoke ukish anymore lol

nar hows ya doing wimb? what ya got growing at the mo then last batch looked fucking nice m8.


----------



## wiimb (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wow buddy thats awesome dude u took a whole half a e sorry that was me best yanky voice didnt no if u spoke ukish anymore lol
> 
> nar hows ya doing wimb? what ya got growing at the mo then last batch looked fucking nice m8.



cant grow no more mate, the filth busted me


----------



## gaztoth (Feb 10, 2012)

just put up some pics lads


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

wiimb said:


> cant grow no more mate, the filth busted me


who are you??? i never spoke with u in me life lmao

how ja manage that ya fool u only had 2 plants lol u been to court yet?


----------



## wiimb (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> who are you??? i never spoke with u in me life lmao
> 
> how ja manage that ya fool u only had 2 plants lol u been to caught yet?


this happended a while ago and i never made any misstakes etc...... i think someone grassed me i dont knw lol its a mystery! 
only got a caution first proper affence in 6-7 years


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Obviously now I know u wer takin the piss!, well now I'm at a loose end, dunno what to grow, anyone any ideas, lookin something to keep short, 4 of them in a tent, someone recommend something and I'll maybe go with it, maybe a WISE answer this time lol!


go with something from serious seeds if ya wanting fems either the white russain or the bubblegum

or cheap options seeds man has a few good seeds the nemesis or the northan soul


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

So whos goina win tomoro?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Liverpool or utd??


----------



## duncan1965 (Feb 10, 2012)

can you help, I am a first time uk grower. i have ten lovely ladies. but a couple of them have curly leaves, by the way; love the avatar. I want to be a leaf


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

That's such a tough one, i want to say manchester so i can say fuck youuuuu ya talentless cunt to my twin, but at the same time, who the fuck would want those manc bastards to win the bunch of overpaid pricks lol

Best to post a picture mate, curly leaves come in many shapes and can mean many things.


----------



## duncan1965 (Feb 10, 2012)

and it has to be liverpool


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

duncan1965 said:


> and it has to be liverpool


Fuck Liverpool and ther curly leaves lol, man utd, goina hammer them!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

whats it matter neway neither of ya northan twats will win the league................. that will be 1 won by another northan numpty!!! with more money....


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats it matter neway neither of ya northan twats will win the league.................


your gonna lose your manager to england! man utd to win tmrw, suarez might get a watm reception


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

tottenham? Yeahhhhhhh. Fuck you griffta


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats it matter neway neither of ya northan twats will win the league................. that will be 1 won by another northan numpty!!! with more money....


Your half right m8 Liverpool have know chance, but you can never rule united out?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> your gonna lose your manager to england! man utd to win tmrw, suarez might get a watm reception


then ur gonna lose ur manager to us!!! i aint that pissed u are everton aint ya??? lmao


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> tottenham? Yeahhhhhhh. Fuck you griffta


lol. you dont give a shit haha, you'd swap gareth bale for a truckload of fresh lobster


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Ha ha Harry for England lol!! Honestly I don't think he'll take the job, at least until the end of the season!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> then ur gonna lose ur manager to us!!! i aint that pissed u are everton aint ya??? lmao


I am, but tottenham will go for some foreigner with champs league coaching experience. I'm sure ol' moyesie wont even be on their radar.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd swap him for 1 fresh lobster lol. I know nothin about current football, last time i watched a tottenham game it was Lenon or somesuch kicking arse on the wing  Supported them since i could talk though, and hated mancs since i was born, so yeah  lol, think glory supporter was the term of choice back then.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I am, but tottenham will go for some foreigner with champs league coaching experience. I'm sure ol' moyesie wont even be on their radar.


moyes has been on the radar a few times for spurs he proved himself n also had enough of u lot and ur whingeing at £19 steak dinners lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Have some friday night slightly alternative get up and move music guys  Been really digging this mix of late. rizzlekicks mix is ok but the song after that just rocks, my neighbours must be HATING me right about now 

http://soundcloud.com/duttymoonshine/dutty-moonshine-something


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

As I said earlier, Jose for England until Fergie retires and then the jobs his


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmmmm we'll see. I'm still not convinced. spurs like to play champagne footy & moyes seems to like a bit of hoofball followed by the old 'try & nick one off a corner'.
And it was £19 pub dinner, not even a restaurant! Your always banging on about food! lollol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said earlier, Jose for England until Fergie retires and then the jobs his


Hate to be racist but unless your an Englishman with a grandfather who fought for queen & country and you like your HP sauce then your off the shortlist.
Jose wouldnt take it/isnt the right man anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

@NEWUSERLOL 
You's boys like ur food lol!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Have some friday night slightly alternative get up and move music guys  Been really digging this mix of late. rizzlekicks mix is ok but the song after that just rocks, my neighbours must be HATING me right about now
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/duttymoonshine/dutty-moonshine-something


its shizzz and if you was next door to me id knock your door off and kick the shizz out of ya music box full stop..... its shizzz


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @NEWUSERLOL
> You's boys like ur food lol!


thats cause us yids are rich m8...............

i dont wana upset u too much incase ya start another bombing campaign at least all i gotta worry about griff is him nicking me tele lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Hate to be racist but unless your an Englishman with a grandfather who fought for queen & country and you like your HP sauce then your off the shortlist.
> Jose wouldnt take it/isnt the right man anyway


Well I'm not, but I like hp sauce...was only a thot!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll have yer plants away while I'm havin tha' tele off ya


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats cause us yids are rich m8...............
> 
> i dont wana upset u too much incase ya start another bombing campaign at least all i gotta worry about griff is him nicking me tele lmao


Well m8 I ain't into bombing and I ain't interested in big fat back teles, more LCD man myself!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Cos I'm from NI , don't mean I'm a fuckin gypsy lmao


----------



## Griffta (Feb 10, 2012)

If Harry Redknapp doesnt take the job Id consider giving it to an ex player like Alan Shearer. He's not ideal but we haven't got many options.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Well m8 I ain't into bombing and I ain't interested in big fat back teles, more LCD man myself!


i eat bacon n far from rich lol but even then could alway leave them plants to watch the fat bak only person who would be lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Well m8 I ain't into bombing and I ain't interested in big fat back teles, more LCD man myself!


no plasma for me 50"....................


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its shizzz and if you was next door to me id knock your door off and kick the shizz out of ya music box full stop..... its shizzz


well yeah, we all know you could knock a door off, sure are large enough to pull it off lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i eat bacon n far from rich lol but even then could alway leave them plants to watch the fat bak only person who would be lol


U drinking again m8, u ain't making sense, I'm sure I won't be either shortly, bed early and up for the match


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no plasma for me 50"....................


 Nothing but the best, sure we ain't got a home cinema?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> well yeah, we all know you could knock a door off, sure are large enough to pull it off lol


ye but thats all there is to pull off


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U drinking again m8, u ain't making sense, I'm sure I won't be either shortly, bed early and up for the match


lolol no ya fool i eat bacon unlike most jewish people i.e yids??? and i dont stay at the big bak tv location very much lol u been drinking??? lolol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Nothing but the best, sure we ain't got a home cinema?


lol no i wish...may be one day but not yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol no ya fool i eat bacon unlike most jewish people i.e yids??? and i dont stay at the big bak tv location very much lol u been drinking??? lolol


Only a few m8, and wers this big bk tv location at, is it any good lol!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol no ya fool i eat bacon unlike most jewish people i.e yids??? and i dont stay at the big bak tv location very much lol u been drinking??? lolol



BAHAHAHA ya winker!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Only a few m8, and wers this big bk tv location at, is it any good lol!


location is good tele not so great lol still for 30quid couldnt complain, not that im even that into me teles have only recently got a half decent tele after yrs.....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAHAHAHA ya winker!


im a cunt,wanker,tosser many other unnameable slang terms but never a winker u keep that for the kids m8 i wont none off lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im a cunt,wanker,tosser many other unnameable slang terms but never a winker u keep that for the kids m8 i wont none off lolol


well i understand most of you on here are elderly or infirm so i try to keep it pg13 ya fooknut


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAHAHAHA ya winker!


U cryin about yer foot again lol!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2012)

Sambo whos started a profile as notnewuserlol?....seen it the other day


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo whos started a profile as notnewuserlol?....seen it the other day


honestly wasnt me m8 and thats the truth.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2012)

yeh is ther any my mans fuking about/? lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

try this link, looks like your a man in need  http://www.gmfa.org.uk/sex/bettersex/index



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh is ther any my mans fuking about/? lol


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 10, 2012)

My sleeping patterns so fucked up atm 
Falling asleep at about 8pm waking up at like 5am, it's ridiculous specially when im too tired for a good'ol friday night down the pub


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

mine too wiz. fuckin sucks eh

m tempted by a a half a sleeper but i'll be groggy till noon if i do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

Griffta said:


> If Harry Redknapp doesnt take the job Id consider giving it to an ex player like Alan Shearer. He's not ideal but we haven't got many options.


christ no. Al's happy warming the sky sports sofa making shit jokes with that tosser lawro. mans a class goal scorer but bout as charismatic as a cold piece of toast


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Alan Hansen for English manager!!!!! lol..

EDIT: After all, we can't play, but the Scots sure can manage!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2012)

all this drama over the next manager it's pointless we'll be knocked out by switzerland or some other rubbish a few rounds in


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all this drama over the next manager it's pointless we'll be knocked out by switzerland or some other rubbish a few rounds in


So true  
even if we were to get a top new manager or not i think just wearing a england shirt onto the pitch carries a curse of bad play


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Curse, nah mate, that's just cause they are bad at football, kind of like Scotland but we admitted it many years ago, hehehe.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 11, 2012)

Fuck England. No offence


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2012)

just an excuse to go out for a bevvy really. the summer of discontent my lass calls it. no break from the football all year round lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Stomper OG cross (with chemdawg and something else CC...??)


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks dangerous


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

Mmm, it's nice to wake up to find an invitation to steak waiting for you.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

hows the chaps in the uk thread 2day ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 11, 2012)

Sober! But I do have tequilla, triple sec, limes, ice and salt. I wonder what cocktail i can make


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sober! But I do have tequilla, triple sec, limes, ice and salt. I wonder what cocktail i can make


wow a tad early for drinking mmmmmmmmmmm saying that i am on my 2nd bud bomb.....lol each to there own and that


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 11, 2012)

3 draws of a joint I start talking backwards...fuck if I done a bong it would be bed time. Going shopping for new carpets this afternoon. Life on the edge


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

lol funny man, mmmmmmmmmmmm shopping now i like that, what colour carpets you thinking of going for ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 11, 2012)

I have no input whatsoever and no choice in the matter. I just pay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2012)

morning ladies,

wtf u lot shit the bed or what? 8am posts n shit lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I have no input whatsoever and no choice in the matter. I just pay


lol girl power  good man ,bet she loves every bone in your body


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> wtf u lot shit the bed or what? 8am posts n shit lol


no point in sleeping your life away is there lol  good afternoon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like me billy, just done a ton in matalan on bedspreads. What colours?! Fuck nows. It's ages to kick off too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no point in sleeping your life away is there lol  good afternoon lol


zit afternoon? ohh yeh lol duh! did i mis owt last nite then? i started watching that gangland bloody ruthless them american jails..and our guys bitch about or prisons lol uk prisons are NO big thing fucking holiday camps its ridiculous,1 gang of them aryans or mexican mafia could come over here and take over our country on the street! seriously ther fukin crazy peopls



supersillybilly said:


> I have no input whatsoever and no choice in the matter. I just pay


I think thats the same for 99% of us blokes mate! any man who says diffrent is a LIER!!! lmao


anyone used a dehydrator for drying ther weed? ther menna be good 
this one is sweet for 700 watts pretty cheap too they use the for the watercure method but ud be able to use it for normal too
http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-75PR-700-Watt-Food-Dehydrator/dp/B000FFVJ3C/?tag=verofthedayb-20#_=_


----------



## Griffta (Feb 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> wtf u lot shit the bed or what? 8am posts n shit lol


had to be up early to go pick up my airpots  looking forward to the next grow already.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Griffta said:


> had to be up early to go pick up my airpots  looking forward to the next grow already.


yeh if i can ima get 2 of them to compare so il have
2x airpots 2x wilma and 4 x blag bag pots all same starin same everything...be interesting to see the/if any diffrence.
up early to ollect pots? wat SAS stylie to the grow shop! lol 
u ok man yeh?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

lol dads not happy  http://www.litefm.com/cc-common/mainheadlines3.html?feed=421220&article=9738000

lol this is some funny shit its long winded but worth it lol pmsl


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol dads not happy  http://www.litefm.com/cc-common/mainheadlines3.html?feed=421220&article=9738000
> 
> lol this is some funny shit its long winded but worth it lol pmsl


that was fucking brilliant, parents these days are way to soft and that's why we have little terrorist now instead of troubled teens, i would have made the misses bitch slap her into shape but that was a funny way to go about it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> that was fucking brilliant, parents these days are way to soft and that's why we have little terrorist now instead of troubled teens, i would have made the misses bitch slap her into shape but that was a funny way to go about it


lol ye this is true, still i did like the way he shot the fuck out of it....bet she not happy lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol ye this is true, still i did like the way he shot the fuck out of it....bet she not happy lol


yeah would have been good if he'd have filmed her as she come home to find it full of holes.............this is what you get ya little bitch lmao


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> yeah would have been good if he'd have filmed her as she come home to find it full of holes.............this is what you get ya little bitch lmao


think he might of got carried away and shot her the mood he was in lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

that' what good parenting should be about, pay for what the child needs, and anything on from that is a gift and not something simply to be accepted as normal or such. I guess the mentality of "my child has to be as good or have the same things as other peoples" comes into play, which is partly for the childs sake but also because the parent wants people to see their kid and as such think good things about the parent. If the kid needs a mobile phone say because the parent likes the security and safety and ability to make sure the child is ok, cool cool, buy them a Nokia 3310, fantastic phones, if the kid wants an iphone though, tell them to start saving. 

I'd have called her bluff though, sure honey, here's some money for your chores, now where's my money for rent, gas, electricity, and groceries?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> that' what good parenting should be about, pay for what the child needs, and anything on from that is a gift and not something simply to be accepted as normal or such. I guess the mentality of "my child has to be as good or have the same things as other peoples" comes into play, which is partly for the childs sake but also because the parent wants people to see their kid and as such think good things about the parent. If the kid needs a mobile phone say because the parent likes the security and safety and ability to make sure the child is ok, cool cool, buy them a Nokia 3310, fantastic phones, if the kid wants an iphone though, tell them to start saving.
> 
> I'd have called her bluff though, sure honey, here's some money for your chores, now where's my money for rent, gas, electricity, and groceries?


as i said last nite th eyouth of today have ZERO respect p[fft


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2012)

well ladies thats me back on line


----------



## Beansly (Feb 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well ladies thats me back on line


Damn glad to see you homie  Where've you been?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

hows the uk thread 2day ? hope you have had a good day


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

chop chop you stone heads lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2012)

remember u guys who is on beneift ther rollijng out the cold wetehr payments only 50 qwid but wats free is free rite!
go here enter your postcde see if your going to get one

ONLY PEOPLE ON BENEFITS AND OVER 50 (soo TTT expekt yours u old fart no get on yer rock!).I.E--INCOME suport--disbailty ect im noy sure if it covers jobseekers 

http://pensions-service.direct.gov.uk/en/cold-weather-payment/home.asp

and with the 120 going on lekki key end of feb wat a lovely freebie month,well not free but been given 170 qwid is always nice


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

Well no, what's free is not free, it eventually comes back to you in the form of more expensive services and price tags due to the recession caused by unmanagable government debts. the government is completely clueless when it comes to benefits, they're trying to change family allowance stuff whatever it is called so that it makes more financial sense for parents just to take the dole instead of trying to up their working hours. I do not really know much about benefits and such to be honesst, i flat refuse to accept a penny from the government, but what i do know is that it seems to make no sense, they tax poor people on their incomes, and then pay it abck in the form of benefits, why not just change the tax system and just not tax them in the first place Who knows lol.

You tempted me so, i went to co-op and filled my basket with tyskie, i could have sworn it used to be 6%+, seems it's just 5.6%, better than nothing but please sir, can i have some more? I remember reading about ome scottish brewers that were producing 25% alcohol beers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2012)

[video]http://video.uk.msn.com/browse/news/week-in-video?VideoID=2gz3a1sj&amp;PlayerSize=Small[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

wtf lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lots of fun


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2012)

Proper tinternet again!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2012)

Clones are going under the big light this week Tip Top.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool cool dude, good to hear  I'm in the last week of my final grow and i will admit it seems very strange and a bit sad not to have anything going in there afterwards, it'll e strange to have a cupboard that is once again a cupboard, it's been a while lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2012)

What have you grown for the last run?
When do you go?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

BSB/Caseyband. I've yet to make my choice on when i'm leaving, ideally as soon as is possible but i have to be sensible in booking my flights, doesn'tmake much sense to arrive middle of the ski season, else means i then have to return to the UK i the middle of a ski season, so it could possbily be that i have time to do a quick 12/12 from seed run, but i do like the idea of some peace and quiet, especially given that there's a new flatmate arriving in 3 weeks or so. I'm qute liking the idea of not haing to be sneaky and stealhty


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ow well lads im off tomoz hope ya all play nicely till in back haha no drama without me aload ya no that lol ttt your in charge pukka keep sambs on his best behaviour ukrg sort ya foot out ya fuckin cripple and unlucky i hope to see bigger things from u lmfao if its not possible to do these things peeps ill forgive u i know us english are fuckin crackers haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2012)

12/12 from seed and bubblebag the lot into cannabutter, take a shitload of cookies with you!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

HAve a great one mate  bring me back a hat


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ow well lads im off tomoz hope ya all play nicely till in back haha no drama without me aload ya no that lol ttt your in charge pukka keep sambs on his best behaviour ukrg sort ya foot out ya fuckin cripple and unlucky i hope to see bigger things from u lmfao if its not possible to do these things peeps ill forgive u i know us english are fuckin crackers haha



lol i will try my best cheddar1985,where you off to


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd love to live in the sea, i could make friends with a whale and we could live in a sunken pirate ship. That would show global warming.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol i will try my best cheddar1985,where you off to


Nowere nice haha


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 12/12 from seed and bubblebag the lot into cannabutter, take a shitload of cookies with you!


Don't thik there's any need for that  My mate is already out there picking up weed on the pound at ike $1000 canadian or so. What a cunt, right up util i land there, at which pint he becomes a hero


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nowere nice haha


london ? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> HAve a great one mate  bring me back a hat


If i can remember that is lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> london ? lol


Bradford lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> If i can remember that is lol


I'll keep my fingers crossed. everyone has always said they'll send me a gift from their travels, every single time i just tell them to buy me a fuck off big sombrero that i can fill the rim with nacho's, guacamol, sour cream, and salsa, it's not happened yet  I wanna be a walking talking apetiser.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bradford lol


lol hhhmmmmmmmm ye just as bad....there is a seed shop over there  why you wanna go to bradford ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol hhhmmmmmmmm ye just as bad....there is a seed shop over there  why you wanna go to bradford ?


I love there culture lmfao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ttt ya mad fucker ill miss the banter in this place lol u just made me feel a little sorry for ya now pal ill grab u a hat out there pal no probs but i aint fillin it with shit to lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I love there culture lmfao!!


lol is there one over there, the seed shop is ok ish, well ive perfected the art of fucking things up and got it off to a t....mmmmmmm will post some pics 2moz see if any of you chaps can help me out as ive took all your advice and my plants one's again dont look to prity :-/


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds good to me  For someone else to fill it with nacho's, well morals would htne dictate that i then have to share said nachos with them, to fuck with that, i just want to sit on the sofa drinking corona and eating nacho and dip off my head 

You fucked up your plants Unlucky? Somehow i don't think any of us will be surprised by that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2012)

"Wolf, Wolf, WOLF!" - Unlucky.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> [video]http://video.uk.msn.com/browse/news/week-in-video?VideoID=2gz3a1sj&amp;PlayerSize=Small[/video]


I looked into the whole big cat thing years ago. There are some out there.

Back in the day keeping a wild animal like a panther used to be legal, and it was something that people with money used to do. It was a trend. Then government passed a law disallowing it unless you had a licence from....the Home Office, I think it was. People that already had wild animals when the law was passed had to pay a lot of money to have the animals removed from their property and placed elsewhere. Some people weren't prepared to pay the expense, and some people weren't able to find a placement which meant that the animal had to be put down, so what some people did was to release the animal into the wild. Some of the animals simply escaped captivity.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I looked into the whole big cat thing years ago. There are some out there.
> 
> Back in the day keeping a wild animal like a panther used to be legal, and it was something that people with money used to do. It was a trend. Then government passed a law disallowing it unless you had a licence from....the Home Office, I think it was. People that already had wild animals when the law was passed had to pay a lot of money to have the animals removed from their property and placed elsewhere. Some people weren't prepared to pay the expense, and some people weren't able to find a placement which meant that the animal had to be put down, so what some people did was to release the animal into the wild. Some of the animals simply escaped captivity.


yeah pal your needing a dangerous animal licence now pal and rightly so it fucked up wot harm these creatures can do to peeps or themselves if not kept or housed properly it does nt become tame once incaptivity once wild they stay wild for life i ve kept hawks eagles falcons and let me tell ya birds yes feathered birds can cause serious harm just the same as all wild animals tbh there needs to be a licence to all creatures that are not pets imo as there are many a folk that can get the hands on thse animals which hav nt a clue about the husbandry involved to care for em which makes my blood boil!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

You'll get no support from me on this one  Lemme have a fucking big cat  I'm not talking lock it in a Chelsea flat etc, propperly look after it and give it a wild outdoor life, but fuck yeah, big cats  kittttttttttttttttty cattttttt  hehe, fucking black panther please!  Just kidding thougn, i'd kill to be able to keep or look after big cats, but not if it means endangering others..

I fully agree, animals like those need to be treated with full respect and moreso they need to be kept in locations that give them what ehy need without endangering the public. Just the addiciton of pitbulls and those kinda dogs rather makes me a bit annoyed, anyone can claim it's all todo with how you bring them up or try and put them up against an alternative breed with regard to attack statistics, but it doesn't take away from the fact that if they do throw a hissy, they are often fucking lethal, they have no buisness in society if you ask me  keep em secluded where they're not gonna maul some baby thinking it's chew toy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 11, 2012)

Exactly ttt!! On that note hope u all miss me night night sleep tight brothers haha unlucky lmfao!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2012)

.........laters.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 11, 2012)

bit of lights on bud porn


----------



## unlucky (Feb 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Exactly ttt!! On that note hope u all miss me night night sleep tight brothers haha unlucky lmfao!!


right im not putting my pics up then, i new you lot was not going to help me and all you will do is take the piss,gutted....chow cheddar1985 have fun


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

@unlucky put ya pics up you'll get some help, you'll also get a bit of a ribbing but you've set yourself up for that just a little bit. may aswell get it over with and help ya plants out now whilst they're still small, especially your greenhouse strains if they're having probs from what i understand about the company their hermie prone at the best of times never mind if they're getting stressed. my vote is bite the bullet and get it over with whilst your plants are still alive and salvageable


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

wake up ya useless fuckers, ahm jist back on the net and theres nae cunt tae talk tae!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> wake up ya useless fuckers, ahm jist back on the net and theres nae cunt tae talk tae!!


alrite dura back online then m8, how been? still caining it? got anything on the grow?


----------



## Airwave (Feb 12, 2012)

Walking Dead season 2 continues tonight.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody ever watch Top Buzzer? FaF


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite dura back online then m8, how been? still caining it? got anything on the grow?


hi mate, ah was on the piss wednesday and thursday all day, still fuckin sufferin, just got a formal warning for missing comm service for the 3rd time and the council are going for an eviction coz i got busted last year, although there claimin i was dealing although i wasnt charged with that. yeah mate ive got 4 adults on the go and 4 seedling, the adult are church, white domina, blue widow and and livers cross.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 12, 2012)

So Whitney Houston is dead & Everton beat Chelsea, not your average weekend.


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 12, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its &#8364;350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


FFS,dude why are you lineing the pockets of these little plastic gangster,i would rather stop smokeing then pay that much for crap,I only get rid to a few mates but do it at 185 for barnsley blues,this shit is the smellyest stickes nicest pukkaridodars you have ever seen,all though i have heard of it been banged out for 345 in london.But everthing is more down there in it,My advice to you would be get the gardening side of things down to a t get good genetics once you got em;took me 6 year to find the strain i have now there going mad for it but i wont part with it its mine,i do give my brothers a few oz,and get shut of bit to mates to pay for electric.The rest last me till my next grow is ready,2 x 600 hps lights 2 plants per light min 7/8 oz per plant, but most throw me 10/12 oz per plant bone dry not like some uk selt bud still sticky,i like it crispy..................tyke


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

is that livers/blues? ''barnsley blues'' same as london blues or sheffield blues lol

amazing flavour n smell but find it abit weak..... prefer pyschosis to blues just as pungent a flavour n smell n much heavier stone but its all personally taste i suppose, aint knocking the blues its some of the nicest,smelliest smoke ya get but just find it more a daytime smoke.


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 12, 2012)

tyke1973 said:


> FFS,dude why are you lineing the pockets of these little plastic gangster,i would rather stop smokeing then pay that much for crap,I only get rid to a few mates but do it at 185 for barnsley blues,this shit is the smellyest stickes nicest pukkaridodars you have ever seen,all though* i have heard of it been banged out for 345 in london*.But everthing is more down there in it,My advice to you would be get the gardening side of things down to a t get good genetics once you got em;took me 6 year to find the strain i have now there going mad for it but i wont part with it its mine,i do give my brothers a few oz,and get shut of bit to mates to pay for electric.The rest last me till my next grow is ready,2 x 600 hps lights 2 plants per light min 7/8 oz per plant, but most throw me 10/12 oz per plant bone dry not like some uk selt bud still sticky,i like it crispy..................tyke


What?! 345 for a Oz  .. who ever got sold that got mugged off big time!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

Breaking news!! Bobby Brown found dead in his hotel room with a suicide note stating..
"Two can play that game"


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> What?! 345 for a Oz  .. who ever got sold that got mugged off big time!


not really m8 when theres enough people paying £20 for a 1g/1.2g of good weed, so there still earning a good amount even at 345, its not that unheard of crazy prices like that, would i pay em meself no but it aint nothing new.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is that livers/blues? ''barnsley blues'' same as london blues or sheffield blues lol
> 
> amazing flavour n smell but find it abit weak..... prefer pyschosis to blues just as pungent a flavour n smell n much heavier stone but its all personally taste i suppose, aint knocking the blues its some of the nicest,smelliest smoke ya get but just find it more a daytime smoke.


it was sum reg beans i got from don g&t its livers/qq( cant remember what the qq is again though.


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 12, 2012)

BudBrain said:


> hey guys i pay 20 an 8 in da east but usually sum stiky shit man. dyin for a nice smoke lol


Get a room togeather,and all you wishes will come true go for something like exodus cheese or jack herer.Don't just jump in head first because you will know how the courts are treating growers in the uk at the minute.Do you research and make sure that you get it spot on 1st time.Stay clear of tents un less you have no other option.Tell no one about your grow,no one but there is more to growing then just reaping the rewards,sometimes you can't have friends round not even family.That is one of the down sides of growing,that a lot of people don't even think about,I did it in a flat for a while this is not recomended,the flats stunk.Far better if you know some one with a house that you can rent or someone you trust who has a house that will do it with you.This is the only way i would ever let anyone know about my grow,and this is only because there involed in the grow has you are.........tyke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> hi mate, ah was on the piss wednesday and thursday all day, still fuckin sufferin, just got a formal warning for missing comm service for the 3rd time and the council are going for an eviction coz i got busted last year, although there claimin i was dealing although i wasnt charged with that. yeah mate ive got 4 adults on the go and 4 seedling, the adult are church, white domina, blue widow and and livers cross.


WHOOOOOO hang on a minute dura

u got busted...and you got anothe rgrow on? ummm aint that house burned now?

yeh my lass was worried about that for evicitng us if we got cought,
so my asnwer is look,we pay for electric and EVERYTHING is properly fused and nothing is dangerously wired up(bowt rite innit)
how can they proove you been dealing,surveilinanc? more to the point WHY did they bust you in the first place? 
3rd brreech on CS wounded felle u get the old RED letter in envelope of C>S? lol

wish u look man



Airwave said:


> Walking Dead season 2 continues tonight.


i cant stik waiting watcheing each week il wait till it finishes and download the lot OR download 5 at a ime

can get the 1st 6-10 eps of that new alcatraz NOW that looks good

also that other alien one cant remmber the name OH falling skies its name



dura72 said:


> Breaking news!! Bobby Brown found dead in his hotel room with a suicide note stating..
> "Two can play that game"



lmao loove it haha


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> Breaking news!! Bobby Brown found dead in his hotel room with a suicide note stating..
> "Two can play that game"



A blind man went for a job in a woodyard, saying he could identify any wood by it's smell. They tested him on different types and he guessed right every time. To try and catch him out, the secretary lay naked on the floor with her legs open. He sniffed and said he wasn't sure and asked for the wood to be turned over, he gave it a good sniff again and said " you cant fool me, it's an old shithouse door off an old fishing boat"!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Believe he got busted pissed up in a crashed car with a pocketful of pills or something. If the courts did not convict him for dealing, then the council can not accuse him of having been dealing. They can certainly accuse him, but it is a foundless accusation so far as the legal aspect goes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Believe he got busted pissed up in a crashed car with a pocketful of pills or something. If the courts did not convict him for dealing, then the council can not accuse him of having been dealing. They can certainly accuse him, but it is a foundless accusation so far as the legal aspect goes.


Ha ttt this one i DOO have pretty goo dknowledge on  law and dealing out of 39 sentences and countelss remands i got a ank for this shit,,,,,even represented sum1 once in a mag thing and won haha! blaggers UNITE!


unlucky said:


> right im not putting my pics up then, i new you lot was not going to help me and all you will do is take the piss,gutted....chow cheddar1985 have fun


zat mean uve got bored and fucking off?

AS MUCH s thers love dura......drink driving? NOT cool


AND TTT you can get accused of allsorts look at that nurse with me? but hes in scotland no? diffrent rules ect


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah tip i wasnt exactly caught because of my behaviour within my flat and there wasnt a supplying charge against me; no scales, cash, tick list etc. and im not growing in my own pad now either becaues it woyld just be too much of a risk.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

your spot 1c3m4, the drink driving was well out of order, no excuses for it just plain fuckin stupidity.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> your spot 1c3m4, the drink driving was well out of order, no excuses for it just plain fuckin stupidity.



RESPECT bruv most would have come out firing both barrles it was thiw as that blah blah excuses why he was correct to drive drunk ect.

nice to know u KNOW u was in the rong man takes A REAL DUDE to amit his faults and miostakes JUST DONT DO IT AGAIN.

so what they busted you with the chickers in your sky rocket and then did a section 18 search found ur grow?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd love to learn how you represented someone in a magistrates court without being a certified solicitor or barrister


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

was a jailcase been thingied by a outside magistate

in jail cases ur allowed another inmate to represent you...we was pals i had to try balg the judges head

i was his makenzie friend


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> RESPECT bruv most would have come out firing both barrles it was thiw as that blah blah excuses why he was correct to drive drunk ect.
> 
> nice to know u KNOW u was in the rong man takes A REAL DUDE to amit his faults and miostakes JUST DONT DO IT AGAIN.
> 
> so what they busted you with the chickers in your sky rocket and then did a section 18 search found ur grow?


the drunk driving was a total fuck up, i regret it massively, having to use peasant transport sucks donkeys balls, i will NEVER repeat that mistake. yeah i crashed thru a garden wall, got dragged/scraped out the car , bag of blues in my pocket and then they raided my pad, tent with 8 plants in it( one was dead). 18 month ban, years probabtion and 160 hrs com service. only losing the licence really bothered me although at least i didnt get hit with a resit.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was a jailcase been thingied by a outside magistate
> 
> in jail cases ur allowed another inmate to represent you...we was pals i had to try balg the judges head


thats good to know, if i get caught i might get Peter Sutcliffe to represent me, he might get my sentence slashed or maybe cut a deal! 
sorry!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> the drunk driving was a total fuck up, i regret it massively, having to use peasant transport sucks donkeys balls, i will NEVER repeat that mistake. yeah i crashed thru a garden wall, got dragged/scraped out the car , bag of blues in my pocket and then they raided my pad, tent with 8 plants in it( one was dead). 18 month ban, years probabtion and 160 hrs com service. only losing the licence really bothered me although at least i didnt get hit with a resit.


only 8? u got a ongoing criminal record like? or been outa trouble for a while?



weedlingsprout said:


> thats good to know, if i get caught i might get Peter Sutcliffe to represent me, he might get my sentence slashed or maybe cut a deal!
> sorry!


no shit! lol yeh u can have ANY pronoser represnet you and IF ur in durham A cat the magistrates is connected to the jail so they do all the outside charges ect ther in the name of formaily n shit kinda WEIRD BUT FUN! Tthem coutrhouse sandwiches crisp n a biscuit suk ass

just weird wen u and ur represntative walk into the courts from the cells like

tell u wjhat TT i deffo cant download a movie in 3-4 mins with fukin rapidshare lol wat a pain that place is


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

got an extensive record for violence, disorder etc but it was all over a decade ago, did a few sentences , remands etc back in the day but this was my first drug charge. that was miracle in its own right though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> got an extensive record for violence, disorder etc but it was all over a decade ago, did a few sentences , remands etc back in the day but this was my first drug charge. that was miracle in its own right though.



na if you been out of trouble that long NOWAY they will send u away for 8 plants id say 7 but they wil stil charge u for the 8 and yeh i got the same type opf record including drugs BUT never cannabis only supply and poss with intent on class a 
n i wont go to jail but saynig that id laugh in ther face if they sed community service FUK THAT send me to jail

walking around hi viz vest on saying comminuty paybak..i think not! lol degrading shit

nurses having to come evryday now  il show a pic wen they been of me foot i think its going bad again...well thats what the smell is telling me anyways


TTT did u ever get round to lollipopping? thats what my next grow is getting done to it?

got a yew shelve too its like a arch shape does the arch go pointing up or down?

gotta go to the grow room and move the light for the 2nd light and put braces up for the yew shelf...how far above the pot tops do i put it?

my next grow ima have this reslut
[video=youtube;M2KGJYsQ_7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2KGJYsQ_7A&amp;[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

What's blue and fucks old ladies?

Me in my lucky blue coat!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;f0GpjmYHSYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0GpjmYHSYw&amp;[/video]

Whitney Houston to star in her new film. The Bodybag.


_*I cannot wait to try the Whitney Houston sex position.

I force feed my wife a load of drugs until she's completely fucked on the floor.



*__*well dura it seems these broing farts have gone to lunch.....hmmf

FOUND A WSOME GAME YESTERDAY CALLED---ethnic clensing*__* tiz rather good tbh

hahaha look at this crackhed nigga lmao
*_<font color="#008000"><span style="font-family: comic sans ms;"><em><strong>[video=youtube;wUmyuDDnkBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUmyuDDnkBI[/video]


haha who let sambo out his box found him look
[video=youtube;r0abFoHZDZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0abFoHZDZY&amp;[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @unlucky put ya pics up you'll get some help, you'll also get a bit of a ribbing but you've set yourself up for that just a little bit. may aswell get it over with and help ya plants out now whilst they're still small, especially your greenhouse strains if they're having probs from what i understand about the company their hermie prone at the best of times never mind if they're getting stressed. my vote is bite the bullet and get it over with whilst your plants are still alive and salvageable


i will take pics one;s all the house guest have gone,but please dont give me a very hard time as im upset, i know i will get some but do try not to give me a very hard time


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure why but the colour seems to get a little paler the furhter up the plant you go, although when you turn the lights off it's not as bad as it initially seems, HPS washes out all the colours. This is some of the bud underneath the scrog screen  pretty colours.


And to think i'm only thinking 160 an ounce lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not sure why but the colour seems to get a little paler the furhter up the plant you go, although when you turn the lights off it's not as bad as it initially seems, HPS washes out all the colours. This is some of the bud underneath the scrog screen  pretty colours.
> 
> View attachment 2054261
> And to think i'm only thinking 160 an ounce lol


looks well lush .......................


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i will take pics one;s all the house guest have gone,but please dont give me a very hard time as im upset, i know i will get some but do try not to give me a very hard time


i won't give you a hard time love, i imagine some of the others will though with all the banter you've been exchanging but don't worry about it shit happens and this site would be worse off without it. get ya pics up and don't worry about the comments the plants come first and damn near everyone on here has had some problem or other at some point, i know i have not so much plant health but just about everything else you can think of including nearly being caught and the neighbours around me blatantly knowing, this run in the new room has gone pete tong aswell, like i said shit happens to the best of us and all you can do is learn from it and move on it's part of the game and most of us have been there and done it. DON'T worry get ya pics up love


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 12, 2012)

TTT when your scrogìng, how long did you veg for? do you wait until the screen is totally covered then flip into flower? how many plants do you think i could scrog in a space thats 25inch by 25inch?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Think mine was vegged for about 2 months under a 125w cfl, don't know tbh. I've really not very good at doing scrogs at all really, there is no method to my madness, i never really come out with an even canopy as is desired etc, so might be better to ask someone else about this one lol. I'm a lazy grower that just let's things happen without really knowing the outcome.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

TTT looks like you have some lovely colours going on there mate,have you tried the smoke previously or is this a bit of a gamble? either way though mate if the smoke is good when it's finished i'd raise the price slightly even if it's only £20 more, i imagine the novelty of those colours alone will have the locals loving it at that price


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

SO TTT

did u ever get round to lollipopping
and my pal just gave me a yew shelfe well 2 theyve got a curve in them does the curve point upwards or down AND how far above the plantpot tops do they go? fitting em today like


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i won't give you a hard time love, i imagine some of the others will though with all the banter you've been exchanging but don't worry about it shit happens and this site would be worse off without it. get ya pics up and don't worry about the comments the plants come first and damn near everyone on here has had some problem or other at some point, i know i have not so much plant health but just about everything else you can think of including nearly being caught and the neighbours around me blatantly knowing, this run in the new room has gone pete tong aswell, like i said shit happens to the best of us and all you can do is learn from it and move on it's part of the game and most of us have been there and done it. DON'T worry get ya pics up love


cool thats made me feel better, right ive got to go but will be back with pics  x


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

As you say, in the UK coloured bud is unheard of it seems other than to growers, i showed some of the black rose to my flatmate who basically lived and breathed drugs for 15 years and he'd never seen anything like it. Only chance i've had to smoke it was the seeded plant i grew, and once you've removed seeds, i found that none of the strains including the exo were really any good as a smoke, no substance to the calyx's so quite stalky joints etc. At the end fo the day, it'll end up in a neighbourhood where they smoke nothing but wet shite and call it the best stuff they've ever smoked, they'll put like 0.1g into a joint and it'll get them mashed so i am not too worried. As you say, i think it'll move because of the colour alone.

I've lollipoped, but i wouldn't really class it as "something" it's just logical pruning of the plant at the end of the day. I'm never fussed whatsoever with what yield i pull so i've never bothered trying to put effort into getting the maxium gpw etc. If my yield lasted me till next harvest then that was my job done sucessfully


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i won't give you a hard time love, i imagine some of the others will though with all the banter you've been exchanging but don't worry about it shit happens and this site would be worse off without it. get ya pics up and don't worry about the comments the plants come first and damn near everyone on here has had some problem or other at some point, i know i have not so much plant health but just about everything else you can think of including nearly being caught and the neighbours around me blatantly knowing, this run in the new room has gone pete tong aswell, like i said shit happens to the best of us and all you can do is learn from it and move on it's part of the game and most of us have been there and done it. DON'T worry get ya pics up love



sorry its only ment to be fun, im a dumb ass blonde


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the reactions of near everyone who wasn't simply gawking at a photo of some tits not indicate that noone found you fun? It always helps not to troll around and piss off the entire grow forum if you plan on later asking for peoples help. Just a friendly word of advice. And i have to ask how a mutilated corpse is deemed as "fun", it's not fun it's utterly and completely fucked up and will not do anything positive for your friend count or peoples respect for you as a person. Again, just a helpful bit of advice.

My plant had a fight with the tote and netpot and well, it kicked their arse.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> sorry its only ment to be fun, im a dumb ass blonde


I like that saying alot!!!, never heard it before. my days of pushing anything to the limits are behind me now, well that's what the misses says anyway lol yeah that's right my misses is the boss now and keeps me on the straight n narrow or atleast tries her best to do so


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

TTT that looks like it's hanging on by a prayer and some hope lol is it a common problem for the net pots to struggle with the weight? either way i'd be looking at it as a good thing all that bud bearing down, i imagine it's an easy fix for you mate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Less than a prayer and hope. The cable tie is the fix, the buckle bit of the cable tie is the only thing keeping the plant out of the reservoir lol  Never grown a plant this large before so never had this problem before, every bit of common sense would have said buy a propper side net pot but i tuck with the 3" job  the scrog also went at 45 degrees during veg for some reason ,so as it was, the entire weight of the plant was placed on one side of the netpot, the plastic tu could only take so much lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

oh yeah back to the pricing Tip Top i think you should charge a little more mate i charge 180's and that's still at the low end of the market, i know your thoughts on pricing as you've mentioned in the past mate but this is the money for your trip isn't it? at £180 your still doing right by who ever takes it off your hands in todays market


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> . And i have to ask how a mutilated corpse is deemed as "fun", it's not fun it's utterly and completely fucked up and will not do anything positive for your friend count or peoples respect for you as a person. Again, just a helpful bit of advice



what did i miss?

anyways more importatnt shit LEG UPDATES HAHAHA



and just bought this 

i think the stalk weighs ..4


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Less than a prayer and hope. The cable tie is the fix, the buckle bit of the cable tie is the only thing keeping the plant out of the reservoir lol  Never grown a plant this large before so never had this problem before, every bit of common sense would have said buy a propper side net pot but i tuck with the 3" job  the scrog also went at 45 degrees during veg for some reason ,so as it was, the entire weight of the plant was placed on one side of the netpot, the plastic tu could only take so much lol


lol well hopefully you'll make it to end without having to do to much, she looks like she maybe coming up close to the end have you got much more time left on her? she really does look lovely mate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah back to the pricing Tip Top i think you should charge a little more mate i charge 180's and that's still at the low end of the market, i know your thoughts on pricing as you've mentioned in the past mate but this is the money for your trip isn't it? at £180 your still doing right by who ever takes it off your hands in todays market


aye, all depends on finding a buyer willing to pay. It's at a time like this that i am rather regretting not having a greater social circle lol. As you say, my next 2 years are pretty much dependent on this plant so yeah, my morals on greed are not being applied in this circumstance. Was a pretty stupid thing to do though, grow a single unknown plant as your lifeline cash crop lol, i literally woke up one day thought right, canada it is and realised i only had one plant in the veg tent and nothing else. Should come down around tuesday wednesday it think. Only working till 10am on those days so plenty of time to get some trimming done. It's ready to chop now (given what the ragamuffins are used to, i could have chopped it 3 weeks ago and they'd have thought it killer lol) but i figured that as i'm not entirely sure what the smoke is like, i'll give it 5-7 days flush just in case and give yself every chance


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 12, 2012)

anyone grown black widow before? is there much maintence on her? much to watch out for?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> aye, all depends on finding a buyer willing to pay


shit im having issues finding sum1 willing to pay more than 150 these are the same people who go and pay 110 for half and 2-240 for a oz!!!

nurses having to come in everyday now,,as long as i saty moderatly does up i can deal with the pain



PM TTT

WELL WE JUST FLIPPED THE 40 PLANT GROW 8-9 WEEKS AND COUNTING AWWW CANT WAIT A PROPPER FUKIN PAYDAY

* [h=2]




[/h] anyone grown black widow before? is there much maintence on her? much to watch out for? 



we got sum blue widow down mate seems to be doing well atm​ 

*


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 12, 2012)

oz of the sugar dusted crap goes for 300 euro here, and if you can find decent home grown the price goes up....


your spoilt over there...


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Fillet for dinner tonight boys. TTT Ill give u 200 per oz if u can deliver


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what did i miss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloody hell and that dont even look nice and dry


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> bloody hell and that dont even look nice and dry


nope is it fuk gotta pull the shit apart...grinding lol not a chance they paid 200 for that damp as a fucker



cartman^^??LOL


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> aye, all depends on finding a buyer willing to pay. It's at a time like this that i am rather regretting not having a greater social circle lol. As you say, my next 2 years are pretty much dependent on this plant so yeah, my morals on greed are not being applied in this circumstance. Was a pretty stupid thing to do though, grow a single unknown plant as your lifeline cash crop lol, i literally woke up one day thought right, canada it is and realised i only had one plant in the veg tent and nothing else. Should come down around tuesday wednesday it think. Only working till 10am on those days so plenty of time to get some trimming done. It's ready to chop now (given what the ragamuffins are used to, i could have chopped it 3 weeks ago and they'd have thought it killer lol) but i figured that as i'm not entirely sure what the smoke is like, i'll give it 5-7 days flush just in case and give yself every chance


good man get what they're worth mate, nothing greedy about it especially when you see what others are paying. you shouldn't struggle to shift it mate, if the people you are selling to can't afford oz's break it down and add a couple of quid for the extra risk and headache also you could get the numbers of the people they're buying off and see if they want it? i only know a few people off the top of my head that are trustworthy or realise the consequences if they were to try and screw me but if they didn't want what i have there is plenty of others out there i could get numbers for just through friends of friends and that's the way i'd go if the worst were to come to it, just have to make sure your not too nice or soft when you speak to them, and like you said they're getting ripped off and think the shit they're buying is the bollax, yours will be remembered well after your gone regardless of the price you charge


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

@U.....cough cough i mean ice3mal3 hate to say this mate but there's only 2 reasons they would be complaining about 150's it's either because they're taking you for a mug or your stuff simply is bunk? might be an idea to find out which one it is and if the answer is they're taking you for a mug just sell it to others surely living on an estate you can find some candidates


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @U.....cough cough i mean ice3mal3 hate to say this mate but there's only 2 reasons they would be complaining about 150's it's either because they're taking you for a mug or your stuff simply is bunk? might be an idea to find out which one it is and if the answer is they're taking you for a mug just sell it to others surely living on an estate you can find some candidates


mate my stuff is grade ask ttt nothing worng with it lol u should red bak a few pages dude u would have seen

dont worry though ur reasoning is spot on but na its coz ther muppets and KNOW im a soft cunt they said the last lot was too dence! wtf lol let em go pay 2+ for sprayed shit it goes bak to my p[revious comment i need a regular bulk no fuking about buyer,but im not from wer i live so dont really know the people i need to know

gunna skin sum of this shit up il giya the smoke report

oh 

what do u prefer guys joints with ciggarettes or rolling tobacco?

me its amber leaf all the way fuk fags ther bloody awful


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate my stuff is grade ask ttt nothing worng with it lol u should red bak a few pages dude u would have seen
> 
> dont worry though ur reasoning is spot on but na its coz ther muppets and KNOW im a soft cunt they said the last lot was too dence! wtf lol let em go pay 2+ for sprayed shit it goes bak to my p[revious comment i need a regular bulk no fuking about buyer,but im not from wer i live so dont really know the people i need to know



Then W Dragon is correct then lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Then W Dragon is correct then lol



yeh trying to take me for a mug lol hey im the first to admit im far to placid i really am unless i get really fucked of or my home is threatened(family) then im realy soft

these are the people who cant grow and have the gaul to tell me i know fuk all about weed,lol there all in the IF ITS NOT BERRIES THEY DONT WANT IT THING,fuk next grow il just buy sum berries spray if thats how they like it!!haha fukin idyots


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate my stuff is grade ask ttt nothing worng with it lol u should red bak a few pages dude u would have seen
> 
> dont worry though ur reasoning is spot on but na its coz ther muppets and KNOW im a soft cunt they said the last lot was too dence! wtf lol let em go pay 2+ for sprayed shit it goes bak to my p[revious comment i need a regular bulk no fuking about buyer,but im not from wer i live so dont really know the people i need to know
> 
> ...


I must have missed the earlier convo you had about it then mate, but somethings obviously going wrong. If your that soft they're not just taking the piss but borderline robbing you, if i were to produce commercial crap i'd still get between £100=£120 for it so need to stand up to them and tell them how it is X amount like it or don't and fuck off. baccy all the way haven't smoked a fag in years


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

just finished my cooked dinner and now feel fat as fuck i was beaten by the half way point but just kept on chewing managed to eat all of it apart from 2 sprouts, time for my last joint i think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I must have missed the earlier convo you had about it then mate, but somethings obviously going wrong. If your that soft they're not just taking the piss but borderline robbing you, if i were to produce commercial crap i'd still get between £100=£120 for it so need to stand up to them and tell them how it is X amount like it or don't and fuck off. baccy all the way haven't smoked a fag in years



yeh thats the point they dident buy it at 150's lol the ounces wer small they sed.........um this cummin of a guy who sells 1.4gramm eighths u know wat i mean lol and oz is a oz

if id sed gimmi 80 it would hav been fine i guess
i wouldt take less than 150 so fuk them
the next big grow we got going its gunna be 160's all the way up wen i find a buyer or 10 oz for 1500

OH and that lad lol wouldnt even come for the dvds sent his pal,,,,sunday now stil waitingf ro me clones


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i won't give you a hard time love, i imagine some of the others will though with all the banter you've been exchanging but don't worry about it shit happens and this site would be worse off without it. get ya pics up and don't worry about the comments the plants come first and damn near everyone on here has had some problem or other at some point, i know i have not so much plant health but just about everything else you can think of including nearly being caught and the neighbours around me blatantly knowing, this run in the new room has gone pete tong aswell, like i said shit happens to the best of us and all you can do is learn from it and move on it's part of the game and most of us have been there and done it. DON'T worry get ya pics up love


ok my plants that are not looking to good 

plants 4weeks and 2days old


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ok my plants that are not looking to good
> 
> plants 4weeks and 2days old


1 word

UNLUCKY!!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1 word
> 
> UNLUCKY!!


thankyou


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

you need to sort and have solid buyers before you go doing a big grow mate, if they're not taking it at 150's compact or not there must be something going on because no dealer in his right mind would turn it down at those prices, usually when the sprayed stuff makes the rounds the good home grown goes up in price not the other way around. either way i'm not busting your balls mate just stating the obvious that if someone walks away at 150's there's a problem


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ok my plants that are not looking to good
> 
> plants 4weeks and 2days old


whats your temps like at lights out??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @U.....cough cough i mean ice3mal3 hate to say this mate but there's only 2 reasons they would be complaining about 150's it's either because they're taking you for a mug or your stuff simply is bunk? might be an idea to find out which one it is and if the answer is they're taking you for a mug just sell it to others surely living on an estate you can find some candidates


what where they doing to you then with 11wk blue cheese at 160s/170s lol or was it bunk lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> you need to sort and have solid buyers before you go doing a big grow mate, if they're not taking it at 150's compact or not there must be something going on because no dealer in his right mind would turn it down at those prices, usually when the sprayed stuff makes the rounds the good home grown goes up in price not the other way around. either way i'm not busting your balls mate just stating the obvious that if someone walks away at 150's there's a problem



they aint bulk buyers and they go buy smell mainly fuking kids tbh thats what i mean
ther 40 pot wer doing hes being doing it 10 yrs BUT has only dealt with his pals in a another area and he's sick of them tbh and pulled away doing his own thing and if he went ther its alwsy 100 all the way up,
he gives me it at 130/40 i pass it on did his last 22 oz in 4 days so i can get rid of it but i like 1 man he takes the binbag full away job done
ther just little fucking idiots who only know about blueberries ect and the main one dont even smoke it himself he just goes by smell dont know shit but says he knows it all type of guy 

so i have go the buyers but thats more than 1 person id rather sell 20 to 1 man than 20 to 10 men if you know what i mean


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ok my plants that are not looking to good
> 
> plants 4weeks and 2days old


looking at them they don't look to bad, they look healthy. they do look very small though for their age but that could be due to a few things and so could the slight claw you have. I'm in soil and that's what i know so you'll need to put some details up love, nutes and strength, ppm, ph the size rez and the lights above them. the nodes on them look fine


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> whats your temps like at lights out??


was at 51 f but got the heater in there now so will look again 2moz


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> was at 51 f but got the heater in there now so will look again 2moz



sounds like a plan, as they look like there suffering from the cold.

otherwise they dont look to bad.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what where they doing to you then with 11wk blue cheese at 160s/170s lol or was it bunk lol


no just my first grow and i wanted shot of it mate also a couple of years back when i did that grow i could get OZ's at that price so i was getting in at the lower end, a couple of years later i'm charging 180's still at the low end and get rid of it in one go, i will be raising my prices on the next grow aswell when it's all phsyco and exo will be 190's maybe 200's depending on what the prices are


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

@unlucky sounds like you got your answer (temps) should have been my first thought as thats partly what screwed my grow up


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

HAhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaaaaa

TAKE THAT YOU USELESS GINGER CUNTS!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> sounds like a plan, as they look like there suffering from the cold.
> 
> otherwise they dont look to bad.


i was thinking it was the cold as the temp with lights out is low, all the rest is spot ph ppm nutes...... hhhhmmmmmmmm so not as bad as i was thinking then ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @unlucky sounds like you got your answer (temps) should have been my first thought as thats partly what screwed my grow up


ye and big thankyou to all for all your help, and ive had no bashing wow...............  lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2012)

welli made a pliff and now i feel smashed shame it wasent bigger lmao

wassp TTT? who ginger what?


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye and big thankyou to all for all your help, and ive had no bashing wow...............  lol


try and keep your light out temps above 65, and i dont know if your res tank has a thermostat in it, but if not maybe you should fit one as thats one of the biggest things that can shock the plant is cold nutes


----------



## f1bud (Feb 12, 2012)

just read post there saying from 27th feb 2012 9 plants or less wont be prosicuted in uk , just on spot fines and caution ?


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

f1bud said:


> just read post there saying from 27th feb 2012 9 plants or less wont be prosicuted in uk , just on spot fines and caution ?


i bet they count your clones and cuttings as full plants, so you will still be fucked over by them as i always take more cuttings than i need incase i loose any. ;(


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> i bet they count your clones and cuttings as full plants, so you will still be fucked over by them as i always take more cuttings than i need incase i loose any. ;(


The only advantages i see to it is hopefully they won't be investing in catching the smaller growers now as much and it's a step in the right direction, other than that you'd have to grow real monsters to stay under the mark with out growing from seed all the time and even then i suppose you'd be on the mark or over it at the earlier stages selecting the strongest, m/f, ect


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

someone put a link up before with richard branson in it, something to do with him talking in the house of commons or something similar with him calling for it to be legalised and taxed, I can't imagine it'll be too much longer until the laws are really relaxed on it especially if the recession continues the way it has, eventually greed will get the better of them ar atleast that's what i'm hoping for


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> try and keep your light out temps above 65, and i dont know if your res tank has a thermostat in it, but if not maybe you should fit one as thats one of the biggest things that can shock the plant is cold nutes


water temp is 68 f with water heaters in them, in summer if very hot i have to put in ice cold bottles as the res gets a little low  big thankyou


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> someone put a link up before with richard branson in it, something to do with him talking in the house of commons or something similar with him calling for it to be legalised and taxed, I can't imagine it'll be too much longer until the laws are really relaxed on it especially if the recession continues the way it has, eventually greed will get the better of them ar atleast that's what i'm hoping for


i wish they would let people grow an area of 1.2m2 for personal


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> i wish they would let people grow an area of 1.2m2 for personal


that sounds like it would be a fair idea mate i'd be happy with that, i'd probably still grow more though but would be a nice size to not have to worry any more. I've not really been about on yer for a while what system/style you growing wit mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

weedlingsprout said:


> i wish they would let people grow an area of 1.2m2 for personal


I'd just buy a house with a nice hall and stairway and stick tents one on top of another upto the top of the stairs


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> that sounds like it would be a fair idea mate i'd be happy with that, i'd probably still grow more though but would be a nice size to not have to worry any more. I've not really been about on yer for a while what system/style you growing wit mate?


i grow with canna coco, and canna nutes. And i usually grow one monster in a 37l airpot or 4 in 18l airpots


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'd just buy a house with a nice hall and stairway and stick tents one on top of another upto the top of the stairs


lol i had already thought about that


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

right its a sunday so a little help with these plants 

please dont tell me thay are dead as these are my best plants and think i will get over 4oz per plant one's i get them to flower, the ones in front of bottles are what thay have had from being a cutting at full 100% strength ...the very lush plant on the right as had no food or water and was put in the dark from day one and this is the one im thinking to use as a mother plant....... ive took all the good advice from all you funky growers and as you can see things are going very well 




ps these are left over clones that i dont need, i did knock on neighbours door to see if thay wanted them but thay just slamed the door in my face, think these are to bushy for them..............  ps its just a bit of fun so try and make any reply;s as funny as you can  if its not funny to you then give me a bashing


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

they look exactly like the plants im planning on putting on thatchers grave, as im sure that having the biggest bag of shit known to mankind to feed off will cause them to attain the stature of giant redwoods


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol, my flatmate is trying to explain to me how awesome his new netflix account is and how he has used a proxy so he can access the US american dad and southpark content and how there is so much more there. I was like dude, i have every item of each ever released shared on the network, greate use of money there  I love seeing people being sperated from their money because they know no better


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> no just my first grow and i wanted shot of it mate also a couple of years back when i did that grow i could get OZ's at that price so i was getting in at the lower end, a couple of years later i'm charging 180's still at the low end and get rid of it in one go, i will be raising my prices on the next grow aswell when it's all phsyco and exo will be 190's maybe 200's depending on what the prices are



You can get 200's on bulk around here there's a couple of fellas that will take it to


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You can get 200's on bulk around here there's a couple of fellas that will take it to


it's the same down yer aswell mate the only reason i do it a little bit cheaper is because the guy i sell to i can trust to come to mine and not worry about it, I price it depending on the risk if i have to move it the price goes up, if i can sit around and not worry with the money coming to me i'll do it cheaper, I hate leaving the house with it, i used to do other things and never worried because you couldn't smell it etc but with the green i feel the paranoia when moving it and done it a few times now and rather would lose a few quid rather than risking it on the move and hand over mate


----------



## baklawa (Feb 12, 2012)

Mummy's home =) Hi boys, girls and non-specifics, sorry to have deprived you of my scintillating contributions for so long but I've been busy busy busy, and besides, I like observing you unsupervised in your natural habitats from time to time, with no interference from a superior intelligence (i.e. me).

Hey unlucky - I see you've survived the first week and claimed your place on the thread  Congratulations sounds patronizing but you know what I mean.

UKRG around tonight?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> it's the same down yer aswell mate the only reason i do it a little bit cheaper is because the guy i sell to i can trust to come to mine and not worry about it, I price it depending on the risk if i have to move it the price goes up, if i can sit around and not worry with the money coming to me i'll do it cheaper, I hate leaving the house with it, i used to do other things and never worried because you couldn't smell it etc but with the green i feel the paranoia when moving it and done it a few times now and rather would lose a few quid rather than risking it on the move and hand over mate



I don't worry about transporting it because in my head i'm doing no wrong and some of the things i've moved and sat on in the past would of seen me away for a few years, i've boosted 5000 puckers and a key of phet from the scene of an accident rite under the old bills nose before now lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Mummy's home =) Hi boys, girls and non-specifics, sorry to have deprived you of my scintillating contributions for so long but I've been busy busy busy, and besides, I like observing you unsupervised in your natural habitats from time to time, with no interference from a superior intelligence (i.e. me).
> 
> Hey unlucky - I see you've survived the first week and claimed your place on the thread  Congratulations sounds patronizing but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



UKRG is under cover lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> they look exactly like the plants im planning on putting on thatchers grave, as im sure that having the biggest bag of shit known to mankind to feed off will cause them to attain the stature of giant redwoods



I'll help fertilise her grave by curling the biggest turd that i can on the old slag!!!


----------



## baklawa (Feb 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> UKRG is under cover lol


That's OK, I was going to ask him something torrent-related but I've already forgotten what it was. I've been chain-smoking today. In fact, this is the first day I haven't done any work at all since... since... well since I was about 8 years old, and speaking of which.... nah, I've forgotten again.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

av lost the thread but was just reading that old mod fdd got arrested a while ago n is still in nick, carnt say i ever got on that great with him but he could grow some serious weed.......


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I don't worry about transporting it because in my head i'm doing no wrong and some of the things i've moved and sat on in the past would of seen me away for a few years, i've boosted 5000 puckers and a key of phet from the scene of an accident rite under the old bills nose before now lol


lmao, I wish i was the same mate, for the most part it's because i can't afford to take the loss if anything were to happen, i've had bad luck in the past and had gaps between grows because of having to move house and grows 3 times now so for the most part i've been playing catch up and by the time we have caught up we've had to move again because somethings gone wrong and then the cycle starts over, in the last house i payed out to build a proper room had the electrics put in aswell as the floor and insulation etc and then had to have work done on the house so shut down and months later they still hadn't sorted it so i'm just starting back up again really after a 6month break but had to fork out here again and it's put me on the back foot with it really. I liked doing the powder when i was doing it an ice cream tub in the freezer and a couple of boxes in the cupboard and jobs a gooden only problem was the people i had to put up with after about 18months i couldn't handle dealing with them anymore they're just to erratic for my liking mate.
you're definitely a braver man than me mate most i would have got would have been 2yrs i reckon


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

any news on walking dead lads i been looking on the tv and can't find what time it's on? is it gonna be a torrent job?


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I don't worry about transporting it because in my head i'm doing no wrong and some of the things i've moved and sat on in the past would of seen me away for a few years, i've boosted 5000 puckers and a key of phet from the scene of an accident rite under the old bills nose before now lol


Legend


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Mummy's home =) Hi boys, girls and non-specifics, sorry to have deprived you of my scintillating contributions for so long but I've been busy busy busy, and besides, I like observing you unsupervised in your natural habitats from time to time, with no interference from a superior intelligence (i.e. me).
> 
> Hey unlucky - I see you've survived the first week and claimed your place on the thread  Congratulations sounds patronizing but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



lol thankyou


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmao, I wish i was the same mate, for the most part it's because i can't afford to take the loss if anything were to happen, i've had bad luck in the past and had gaps between grows because of having to move house and grows 3 times now so for the most part i've been playing catch up and by the time we have caught up we've had to move again because somethings gone wrong and then the cycle starts over, in the last house i payed out to build a proper room had the electrics put in aswell as the floor and insulation etc and then had to have work done on the house so shut down and months later they still hadn't sorted it so i'm just starting back up again really after a 6month break but had to fork out here again and it's put me on the back foot with it really. I liked doing the powder when i was doing it an ice cream tub in the freezer and a couple of boxes in the cupboard and jobs a gooden only problem was the people i had to put up with after about 18months i couldn't handle dealing with them anymore they're just to erratic for my liking mate.
> you're definitely a braver man than me mate most i would have got would have been 2yrs i reckon



Most i've sat on is 1/2 box of posh 20000 pukkers and 10 boxes of phet the guys that i was looking after it for 1 got out friday after 5 years and the other is on remand looking at 10 or more years so i'm glad i stood down when i did now it's just the weed and maybe some mdma and posh now and again


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Most i've sat on is 1/2 box of posh 20000 pukkers and 10 boxes of phet the guys that i was looking after it for 1 got out friday after 5 years and the other is on remand looking at 10 or more years so i'm glad i stood down when i did now it's just the weed and maybe some mdma and posh now and again


definitely sounds like you picked a good time to get out mate, that's quiet the list above to have at any one time, the most i've had to worry about is 3 kegs of base and that was made from one from the manufacturer, was a while back now but that would have got me 2yrs i can't imagine what your list would come in at lol. as strange as it's gonna sound i've never tried mdma had the choice a couple of times but never bothered coz i was already wrecked and haven't heard about it or seen it for a while is it popular up your end mate? i don't leave the house much these days and have been off the scene just sticking to the green the last couple of years, i don't bother with the sniff no more either because it's just to shit down yer now the days of getting good gear have dissapeared for me it's all 3 for a ton now and all in that range of shite for the most part


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Happenin! Best place to store drugs.......in your system


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happenin! Best place to store drugs.......in your system


x2 on that one wink wink


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Fuckin hate it when u fancy some tea and toast and theres no bread. If I had a dog, Id kick it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

im going to have to confiscate all drugs for testing, its only cause of my love for fellow members that i put my brave self forward for this task lol


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuckin hate it when u fancy some tea and toast and theres no bread. If I had a dog, Id kick it


have some biscuits!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous opening a packet of Digestives. Im a greedy cunt and would eat the lot


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

its the hob-nobs that get me, 1 nibble and u really are nobbled lol


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dangerous opening a packet of Digestives. Im a greedy cunt and would eat the lot



im a cookie and bourbon man


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dangerous opening a packet of Digestives. Im a greedy cunt and would eat the lot


just open them and eat them you knows your gonna do it sooner or later mate


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> just open them and eat them you knows your gonna do it sooner or later mate


from one stoner who likes biscuits to another lmaoooooo


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuckin hate it when u fancy some tea and toast and theres no bread. If I had a dog, Id kick it


lol i love stuff like this, your a very funny man, made me spit mu coffee out


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol i love stuff like this, your a very funny man, made me spit mu coffee out


sorry but!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

wiimb said:


> sorry but!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


now that made me laugh, sorry but................


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Settled on a packet of hula hoops. U seen Walker have brought out mystery flavour bags. Great idea for the indecisive....ie women. Why do they have to be reassured on every descision they make.........why do women fake orgasms......coz they think we give a fuck


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Money has been contributed to him on behalf of Breeders Boutique, if anyone wants to know how to send donations for bail and a lawyer feel free to get in touch. He's had all his money frozen by the Feds so needs help...I know we all have our own problems but just wanted to mention it since n.u.l brought it up.


newuserlol said:


> av lost the thread but was just reading that old mod fdd got arrested a while ago n is still in nick, carnt say i ever got on that great with him but he could grow some serious weed.......


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

I see yer full of the usual West coast cheer Bill, lol.


supersillybilly said:


> Settled on a packet of hula hoops. U seen Walker have brought out mystery flavour bags. Great idea for the indecisive....ie women. Why do they have to be reassured on every descision they make.........why do women fake orgasms......coz they think we give a fuck


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Its called alcohol DST.lol What did fdd get fucked for? Guy was sound


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its called alcohol DST.lol What did fdd get fucked for? Guy was sound


dunno what exactly it was for but the thread reads like hes pretty fucked...............


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Settled on a packet of hula hoops. U seen Walker have brought out mystery flavour bags. Great idea for the indecisive....ie women. Why do they have to be reassured on every descision they make.........why do women fake orgasms......coz they think we give a fuck


men, been to the gym,had a nice hot shower and ive just picked up a bottle of home brew off a neighbour for this afternoon.ive got a few spliffs rolled up for the xbox tournament with the lads,after which i'll muck about online with some porn and gambling sites then its a nice blow job befor i head off to bed. i fucking love prison !


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Cant do the time dont do the crime. Im for a lie in 2morrow


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dangerous opening a packet of Digestives. Im a greedy cunt and would eat the lot


bill ya fuckin hideous troll like mutation! whits happenin tomato face?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Settled on a packet of hula hoops. U seen Walker have brought out mystery flavour bags. Great idea for the indecisive....ie women. Why do they have to be reassured on every descision they make.........why do women fake orgasms......coz they think we give a fuck


And my circle of grace and beauty is complete. Hi Billy


----------



## baklawa (Feb 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> now that made me laugh, sorry but................


It's contagious


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cant do the time dont do the crime. Im for a lie in 2morrow


im for a lie in everyday coz ahm a benefit scrounging fucker....fuckin lovely...with my extra cash for being an alcoholic i can eat chinese food every night now....god bless the welfare state


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Just watching Ghost Rider on CH5 Dura. U get CH5 in Cumnock?? Need to meet up m8


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im for a lie in everyday coz ahm a benefit scrounging fucker....fuckin lovely...with my extra cash for being an alcoholic i can eat chinese food every night now....god bless the welfare state


u can get extra money for being a alcoholic??? where do i sign.............. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Mind and sign with a shakey hand.lol Fishing season starts March 15th Dura....sorry poachin season


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Evening balaclava. Hows tricks? Hows the brat?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u can get extra money for being a alcoholic??? where do i sign.............. lol


i dunno bill i dont watch cooncil telly, i only watch babestation on sky...aye bill jist geez a shout and we can have a drink together at sum point.
yes mate i get an extra 40 or 50 quid a giro for being an alki and i got a nice little back datted lump sum of about 800 notes.....sweet.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mind and sign with a shakey hand.lol Fishing season starts March 15th Dura....sorry poachin season


cant wait broth pot head, i hardly did any fishin last year coz i'd lost my licence but im gonny get the finger out and get stuck in this year, need tae start really doing the fly fishing


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

U aff the antibuse tablets? First person to answer gets a g of weed......What channel is babestation?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U aff the antibuse tablets? First person to answer gets a g of weed......What channel is babestation?


ahve been aff them for about 2 weeks i was sober from the 2nd o january tae about the first o feb, ahm goin back on them in a week or so for another month jist tae get sum stuff sorted out; grow, possible eviction, uni essay etc. then off them again after that, i kinda came tae realise that i need chemical support ALL the time....ah well thats life....channels 900 and up mate...like ye dont fuckin know! check yer favourites ya cunt.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Best of the Best is on CH5. Result. My wee bro asked a bird if she had a pen. She said yes. Well get back init then ya pig was his reply. Comedy gold


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

i was watchin Scrubs earlier and the old doctor kelso asked the blonde bird elliot if she could do a lecture coz the guy that was supposed to do it couldnt make it, the speech was on 'the fear of public speaking' she says 'cant he do thru fear of public speaking,haha', the old boy replys ' no, his depressions came back and he hanged himself'....i nearly swallowed a cushion.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Wit about tuesday dura.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 12, 2012)

it wouldnt let me post without typing some words. blunted, end of the weekend. saw this & lmao


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

lol grifta....canny this week bill..ahm busy as fuck....got uni stuff tae do, then try and fight my eviction and then my comm service( jist got my first formal warning coz ahve no showed face for 3 weeks)and tuesdays valentines day( ahll no enquire too deeply why you asked me tae go for a drink on that particular day), following week wid be sound though if yer free.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 12, 2012)

Made me giggle there griff. I know a guy who is know as "THE GRIFF". Hes hard as nails. Anyway this unlucky grower, if you are a chick, your the first British female grower Ive came across(Aye I know what i said.lol) Anyway I want proof. GET YER RAT OOT. LOL


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

yer a silver tongue'd devil bill. nae wonder u were askin for the number for the babestation.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Made me giggle there griff. I know a guy who is know as "THE GRIFF". Hes hard as nails. Anyway this unlucky grower, if you are a chick, your the first British female grower Ive came across(Aye I know what i said.lol) Anyway I want proof. GET YER RAT OOT. LOL


get your C&B pics out with a card with unlucky on it and then i will put lots of my pics on  chop chop


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

lol chop chop ok me first i did these picks for this dude


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

sniff sniff is that chicken shit i smell lol...chop chop lets get it hot as hell in here


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm tap tap tap with my finger, defo chicken yellow :-/


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

he's probably tryin to find a magnifying glass to glue onto his webcam.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2012)

nice cleavage btw.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

lol think your right, defo chicken, hhhmmmmmmm he will be on google getting pics then editing them lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

lol the uk nocturnal thread, get up you bunch of lazy bbbbbbbbbbbbbb growers


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

im up, just talked to sillybilly on the phone, he fell asleep before a postin a pic of his happy sack...although, and i quote, 'it looks like the last chicken from sainsburys'..end quote... i personally have no knowledge of this as my own gentlemans package is a wondrous and beautiful testament to all things masculine, it would not be out of place adorning the heroic sculpture of david. a truly sublime and magnificent sight to behold. awe inspiring and a living metaphor to virility.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im up, just talked to sillybilly on the phone, he fell asleep before a postin a pic of his happy sack...although, and i quote, 'it looks like the last chicken from sainsburys'..end quote... i personally have no knowledge of this as my own gentlemans package is a wondrous and beautiful testament to all things masculine, it would not be out of place adorning the heroic sculpture of david. a truly sublime and magnificent sight to behold. awe inspiring and a living metaphor to virility.


lol dont give me all that,get your pics on here then mr  pmsl....funny bugger


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

ah would love to be my heating conked out and as a result the house is wee bit chilly, the resultant picture would not do it justice.....so its with tearful regret that on this occasion i must sadly decline madam although as soon as one is physically able one shall undoubtedly furnish your self with wondorous and myriad images aplenty. a gentleman, such as my good self, is always willing, nay duty bound, to respond to a fair damsels pleas. rest assured it has not fallen upon deaf ears.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm ye ye time will tell and may be in summer but only if its very hot hey wink wink


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i personally have no knowledge of this as my own gentlemans package is a wondrous and beautiful testament to all things masculine


BAHAHAHAHA WTF LOL 

i wake up,log on,the see this funny shit omfg hahaha dura ya fukin NUTJOB


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA WTF LOL
> 
> i wake up,log on,the see this funny shit omfg hahaha dura ya fukin NUTJOB


lol he is off to warm up for some pics...pmsl


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

morning ic3. i just had post delivered and ive got a tax rebate!!!!wtf?? ive been on the dole for fuckin years, havent worked full time in around 5 years, just got registerd an alki and the govts giving me money?? christ, it makes you proud to be british, rotflpmsl. wot a fuckin country....and no i shant be returning it on any point of principle.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning ic3. i just had post delivered and ive got a tax rebate!!!!wtf?? ive been on the dole for fuckin years, havent worked full time in around 5 years, just got registerd an alki and the govts giving me money?? christ, it makes you proud to be british, rotflpmsl. wot a fuckin country....and no i shant be returning it on any point of principle.


roll on the good times dude


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning ic3. i just had post delivered and ive got a tax rebate!!!!wtf?? ive been on the dole for fuckin years, havent worked full time in around 5 years, just got registerd an alki and the govts giving me money?? christ, it makes you proud to be british, rotflpmsl. wot a fuckin country....and no i shant be returning it on any point of principle.



fukin dole lol

im a income supprt and dla type fo guy myslef,should be looking at getting a mobility car soon, how much ya get then? isit party time in ya local wmc? haha

yeh its ace wen wen they come unnanounced all ive got to look forward too is the 120 rebate on lekki end of month and 50 cold weather payment tomorrow

i think its dla day tomorrow thogh so should be ok,bloody better be grr broke as a joke atm,my pal stil aint showed up with the fukin clones OR the q and a tenner now thats a fukin joke

hows u unlucky,sporting a nice 40yr+ cleavage ther!!:O

AND

dont this stuff look FUKIN SEXYYYYY

http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk/monin-chocolate-sauce-1-89ltr/p13?source=froogle&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=comparison_shopping_feeds&utm_nooverride=1

YOUR CLEAVAGE CAME TO MIND UNLUCKY DUNNO Y!lol

http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk/monin-chocolate-sauce-1-89ltr/p13?source=froogle&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=comparison_shopping_feeds&utm_nooverride=1


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

it was only 50 quid but it was totally unexpected. no partying for me though as ive got a politics lecture at uni later so im off to glasgow for my night class. i will be spending it on booze though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> it was only 50 quid but it was totally unexpected. no partying for me though as ive got a politics lecture at uni later so im off to glasgow for my night class. i will be spending it on booze though.


an alchi studant??? now thats unusual


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> an alchi studant??? now thats unusual


im almost 40 and i was an alki student at 18 as well....im in for the long haul mate!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im almost 40 and i was an alki student at 18 as well....im in for the long haul mate!



so a MATURE student then,,,,,i dont drink at ALL ever ever EVER been ther done that i used it to get me of the shit and then the missus moved over and got me of the alcofrol fuk that the thought of a drink makes me bork

so whatt hen your missue taken the 50 saying thanx


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

i used to be a very heavy drinker but im actually trying to cut down on it a bit, i still have the occasional psychotic episode when i live on a barstool for a few days but its becoming more infrequent as time passes. just too fuckin expensive and painful.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i used to be a very heavy drinker but im actually trying to cut down on it a bit, i still have the occasional psychotic episode when i live on a barstool for a few days but its becoming more infrequent as time passes. just too fuckin expensive and painful.


so your not one of these special brew types on a park bench using mcdonalds wifi?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

dura pm..................................


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so your not one of these special brew types on a park bench using mcdonalds wifi?


nah mate im a barfly, ive beena regular pub drinker since around 15 years old, i know the names of most of the barmaids in my home town and the surrounding village. its handy when i run outta cash coz i always get credit, im just too good a customer to refuse it to. got your pm btw.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank fuck I crashed out last night or u all would have got a close up of ma junk.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh aye....no bad tits unlucky for a 40 year old trucker named Bert.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Thank fuck I crashed out last night or u all would have got a close up of ma junk.lol


eww not while im eating cheese on toast lmao haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html



lmao fukin random userlol innit? haha and what? ur getting one,we should all get one? cummon giz a clue?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Airflow-Aventa-150mm-High-Power-Mixed-Flow-Inline-Fan-/230646787110?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&var=&hash=item7b683d9692

^^more powerfull half the price

go for ventaxia real good fans/extractors as thats the only thing they make so more to focus on rather than these other makes what make everything so dont just focus on 1 thing i.e fans


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao fukin random userlol innit? haha and what? ur getting one,we should all get one? cummon giz a clue?


was a link for a m8 i was just speaking to on the phone, hows u anyway that gammy foot fallen off yet, looked rough in the last round of gammy foot pics, u cut down on ya tabs or getting a tolerance? ya dont seem as wasted as a few weeks ago.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey peeps, anybody care to join me for the first jay of the day? (This is of course simply me patting myself on the back for having held out till now )


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> was a link for a m8 i was just speaking to on the phone, hows u anyway that gammy foot fallen off yet, looked rough in the last round of gammy foot pics, u cut down on ya tabs or getting a tolerance? ya dont seem as wasted as a few weeks ago.


yeh im not half as fucked up!lol docs got me on 16x300mg gabbies a day he's fucked that up good and propper!lol needless to say im NOT taking nower fuking near that amount and them patches well ffs mosh you out for a few days granted but still got a 32 mg one in the cupboard not using them cowies again

took sum pics this morning look


well this or yesterday morning anyways

not taking moggies nomore got the doc o swap me onto the 7.5 zimmers,ther getting doubled this week to 2 daily fukin clinics wont just wak u on the top dose!LOL

n yeh i was a wee bit of a mess fukin 4-5 weeks are a total blank all i know is ive had to sort shit out with pals after having a major go at them but theyve all understood what state i was in,what with the painand the amount of fuking meds i was caning(shame others cant)! i was a complete arse but i admit that lol i know im a fucking cunt,
fresh id fresh start(thats my excuse the truth is im a fuckin idiot for using the old id so long lol

so if i was abusive to you soz bruv but seriously i cant remember fuk all i was that much of a prik i was even banished to the sofa...still am


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hey peeps, anybody care to join me for the first jay of the day? (This is of course simply me patting myself on the back for having held out till now )


SAME AS ME DUDE JUST GOT IT DELIVERED LIKE THIS SECOND IT JUST GO THROWN THRU MY WINDOW ONTO MY PUTER DESK LOL

that prik stil aint paid up im getting hella fucked off


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SAME AS ME DUDE JUST GOT IT DELIVERED LIKE THIS SECOND IT JUST GO THROWN THRU MY WINDOW ONTO MY PUTER DESK LOL
> 
> that prik stil aint paid up im getting hella fucked off


u never been abusive to me m8 but them FUCKING CAPS ALL THE CUNTING TIME ARE ANNOYING UR INTERNET SAVVY ITS SHOUTING lol

whatcha get to smoke nefing nice?


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 13, 2012)

mate.. what the hell happened to that foot?


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im not half as fucked up!lol docs got me on 16x300mg gabbies a day he's fucked that up good and propper!lol needless to say im NOT taking nower fuking near that amount and them patches well ffs mosh you out for a few days granted but still got a 32 mg one in the cupboard not using them cowies again
> 
> took sum pics this morning look
> View attachment 2056872
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

elenor.rigby said:


> mate.. what the hell happened to that foot?


please dont start him off on the foot again thing needs chopping off n done with lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like u could dip ur sandwhich in that foot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u never been abusive to me m8 but them FUCKING CAPS ALL THE CUNTING TIME ARE ANNOYING UR INTERNET SAVVY ITS SHOUTING lol
> 
> whatcha get to smoke nefing nice?


smell slike berries but this is central leeds so tbh could be fucking anything!LOL

n yeh im always catching the caps lok next to the A innit fat fingers and i stil gettig the shakes of the gabies so FUKING STOP BEING A NASTY TWAT AND ACCEPT IT lol

smells pukka this weed but gotta roll one and light it before i know if its sprayed u know for that oily residue in your mouth

our 40 pot gets flipped to flower tomorrow i think
35 araura indicas and the rest in freebies from attitude be interesting to see how the autos do under normal 18-6/12-12

smells earthy this weed so i dont think its sprayed coz that demolished the earthy smell

OH FUKING LOVELY wifes going to the kids fair and just told me no joint till i wash the pots,,,,been putting them of since sunday tea last nite i thik i gotta bit the bullet wheel my office chair in and do the dishes she'l be pissed if i dont

IL swap my keyboard to another one see if that helps my typing

wat u smokin? or should i say snorting,drinking,analy taking?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Looks like u could dip ur sandwhich in that foot


aww thats just plain NAYSTEY billy lmfao ewww like tomoato and veg soup mixed up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

elenor.rigby said:


> mate.. what the hell happened to that foot?


lol ulcers mate to cut a long story short 6 weeks not been out and been in a rite old state mate seriously but like userlol said fuk it dont get me starte

AND I KNOW i could have but these in 1 post but
1 cant be arsed
2 well i just cant be arsed

lemmi do these dishes........................services will resume shortly


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

A foot like that and you're letting the wife tell you how shit is going to be. Grow up man!
[video=youtube;6EElqrgk4N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EElqrgk4N0[/video]

The caps are almost as annoying as the huge coloured caps YOU GOT PM posts, we know we have PM's, our control panel tells us


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking quality sambo. 120 bar delivered and only 22db. Like a mouse fart


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww thats just plain NAYSTEY billy lmfao ewww like tomoato and veg soup mixed up


Nasty? Try reading that over a steaming plate of freshly-baked homemade pizza, oozing pinky red tomato sauce and pale yellow cheese and EEEUUURRRGH me gonna smoke, come and join me on the balcony... but for fuck's sake wear a sock


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

''wat u smokin? or should i say snorting,drinking,analy taking?''

lolol 

ya cunt had me lol tho il give ya that, not smoking nefing at the mo geezer aving a vod as per usual me m8 should be picking me up soon tho ive kindly offered to smoke all his pyschosis n livers for him the nice guy that i am........


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A foot like that and you're letting the wife tell you how shit is going to be. Grow up man!
> [video=youtube;6EElqrgk4N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EElqrgk4N0[/video]
> 
> The caps are almost as annoying as the huge coloured caps YOU GOT PM posts, we know we have PM's, our control panel tells us



Afternoon TTT. A man who can spot a fatty over the internet.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Nasty? Try reading that over a steaming plate of freshly-baked homemade pizza, oozing pinky red tomato sauce and pale yellow cheese and EEEUUURRRGH me gonna smoke, come and join me on the balcony... but for fuck's sake wear a sock



Happenin Balaclava(thats how i read ur name) Did the eagle land? Hows the brat


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

im hungry its no fun being this fat and hungry..........

kebab,burger or more vodka that is the question lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Afternoon TTT. A man who can spot a fatty over the internet.lol


I have fantastic powers of perception  that or it's just painfully obcious lol

I found myself rolling up a cigarette every twenty minutes of late so it's day 2 without a smoke, go me! Although there seems to be a negative correlation between smoking and drinking. I'll try get the soking under controla gain, that is to say quit, and then i'll work on the alcohol  Went out meaning to just spend £4 on beer, spent 6, not that it's that much money, and then thought beer would go well with sushi and that's a £10 gone like a snap of ya fingers  I manage to live within my budget but that's not to say i lack common sense here and there lol

Eating just means you have less time to be drinking sambo  That's how i've always viewed it. Do ya eating once the booze has run out. Why i like beer, if i feel hungry at the end of a days work, i can just have a beer and everythings peachy once again


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

More voodo. U know it makes sense


----------



## Griffta (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hey peeps, anybody care to join me for the first jay of the day? (This is of course simply me patting myself on the back for having held out till now )


Oooooh - I'm probs way to late but just about to light her up


----------



## Griffta (Feb 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html


One of them is my next 'grow purchase'. They're supposed to be brilliantly quiet at the moment it sounds like I keep hurricane katrina in the spare room lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

OK TTT obviously ur a single boy so u dont understand how relationships work and as i DONT rule with a backhand i guess im just gunna have to do wat any other 99% of the male populous does and do as hes told,

bak i would join u but just done the dishes and me hands are fucked for rolling

smokeing al ur pals livers and pycosis awww LOL such a nice guy dont i wish i had a pal like y0u

fucking legs throbbing now,well foot but its same thing AND i was begging them to cut it off no shit they woudlnt

baklawala-balaclava lol gotto ask WTF does bkalawla mean or w/eva,tempted to have a line opf subby hmmm maybe get rids of my pain i dunno but even im gettig bored with the everyday manotony now ffs i wanna go OUT just a walk to the local paki shop would be nice,my dvd shops ripping my lass of with prices for blanks my pals taking the piss with just sbout everything he only lives over the carpark n i can even get to him,
id order seed but id end up wioth 16 planst under 850 watts and that wouldnt be good? have i already sed that? fuk knows


t


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happenin Balaclava(thats how i read ur name) Did the eagle land? Hows the brat


Sup Bill  Nah (and it's only now I can say that without bursting into tears and wailing WHY?! at the sky). It's fine, got some kind of flu/ fever/ plague thing but otherwise fine, nothing a bit of calpol can't fix  What've u been up to apart from exposing yourself to middle-aged truck drivers?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> what've u been up to apart from exposing yourself to middle-aged truck drivers?



snoffle chuckle


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> then thought beer would go well with sushi and that's a £10 gone like a snap of ya fingers  I manage to live within my budget but that's not to say i lack common sense here and there lol


Peanuts and crisps go pretty well with beer too, and they only cost about 25p per pack

EDIT: This is of course nothing but Sour Grapes syndrome - sez me morosely poking at my horrible stale unsalted nut stash (the only munchies left in the house, for very good reason)


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Oooooh - I'm probs way to late but just about to light her up


Perfect timing, I'm off for a second already


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

I already have pistachios and dorito's and dip, i thought i'd buy sushi as well lol. I don't do cheap munchies, to hell with that. Why did i bothe with sushi if i have a tin of white crab meat yet to be eaten  As i say, sometimes common sense is lacking, but it's ALLLLLLLLL for the best 

You're obviously not much of a man if you think 99% of us do as the woman sais  not being in a relationship has nothing to do with not understanding how one works  they are seperate concepts. This concept however is called being pussy whipped.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I already have pistachios and dorito's and dip, i thought i'd buy sushi as well lol. I don't do cheap munchies, to hell with that. Why did i bothe with sushi if i have a tin of white crab meat yet to be eaten  As i say, sometimes common sense is lacking, but it's ALLLLLLLLL for the best


and you wonder how man on a rock chewing a fukin stik using bamboo as a fishing pole comes to my mind when ur describing sum nasty sounding shit for MCUHIES ther menna be nice not plain ewww TTT cummon now lad sort it out

god i feel sik now i may have to clik the report buitton on that last comment TT


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone thinking pistachios, dorito's and crab are akin to chewing a bamboo stick and make them feel sick can only really be classed an uncultured chav lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Someone thinking pistachios, dorito's and crab are akin to chewing a bamboo stick and make them feel sick can only really be classed an uncultured chav lol


ETF u calling a chav LOL fukin scandalous now wers that report button?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

just thought i would drop in and say hi to all the uk growers im new but not so new a name change was needed


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

I just inhaled roast chicken, homemade chip, mushroom and onion gray and loads of mayo and bread. Tasty shit. I might have a few draws of a joint tonight. Just bought LA Noire for ps3. Wee spliff will enhance the gameplay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> just thought i would drop in and say hi to all the uk growers im new but not so new a name change was needed


yer not getting no lcones neither!!!!LOL

welcome haha


supersillybilly said:


> I just inhaled roast chicken, homemade chip, mushroom and onion gray and loads of mayo and bread. Tasty shit. I might have a few draws of a joint tonight. Just bought LA Noire for ps3. Wee spliff will enhance the gameplay


lol sounds srummdidlyumcious


i just added that noire to the server was gunna donwload for pc dunno if its any good tho for a 15gb download


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Me thinks something is a miss here TTT, I guess this is cultured then, lol


tip top toker said:


> Sunday lunch


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> just thought i would drop in and say hi to all the uk growers im new but not so new a name change was needed


U that trucker Bert. U want to see ma cock


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking belter DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Me thinks something is a miss here TTT, I guess this is cultured then, lol


GHAHAH fukin awsome man +rep LOL fukin hell hahaha :long chuckle:


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2012)

come-on ttt av another stella n open a can of riu whooparse on em lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

no clones. thats what i joined for only want the bomb strains tho who can help lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

banging dinner lol brown sauce instead tho. thats a council estate speciality


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> come-on ttt av another stella n open a can of riu whooparse on em lol



U shutup u instigator


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Me thinks something is a miss here TTT, I guess this is cultured then, lol


Eating cheap and easy food has nothing to do with not appreciating good food


----------



## Griffta (Feb 13, 2012)

lol at DST. fuck 5 a day, that dish is overflowing with vitamins & goodness.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Never eaten a fish finger but Ive licked a few.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;8tHuIyxiNco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tHuIyxiNco[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;DYwC39LyUFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYwC39LyUFw&amp;[/video]

this ones awsome


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

FFS

missis went to the kiddies fair up round the corner,anyways,fukin 3.50 PER RIDE on some of the rides ther charging for the kid & the parent,even the slide is £2 FFS ITS A SLIDE not like it uses lekki or anyhthing wtf is the world coming to charging them prices FUUKIN pikeys


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 13, 2012)

theres just one thing wrong with this pic, wheres the fucking bread and butter??


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha, i have a terrible habbit of buying a loaf of bread telling me i'll love some marmite and toast, entire loaf ends up getting binned a month later lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I already have pistachios and dorito's and dip, i thought i'd buy sushi as well lol. I don't do cheap munchies, to hell with that. Why did i bothe with sushi if i have a tin of white crab meat yet to be eaten  As i say, sometimes common sense is lacking, but it's ALLLLLLLLL for the best


Ah well you see I ran out of cash a few days ago so I've been steadily munching my way through anything in the fridge/ freezer/ cupboard that the Brat won't eat (and as it's been plague-ridden, it hasn't really eaten much except for bogeys and calpol). I do actually have some mouldy pistachios but they've been re-roasted too many optimistic times to be edible now  Otherwise I'm another posh muncher (even my chocolate is organic fair trade stuff) - that is, if I have the foresight to shop ahead of smoking. The only thing about expensive munchies is scratching your head over two empty packets of smoked salmon the next day - seems such a waste not to have a vivid memory of the food


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i have a terrible habbit of buying a loaf of bread telling me i'll love some marmite and toast, entire loaf ends up getting binned a month later lol


OR getting home getting mad sarnie muchies and then realiseing u got no marmite (in your case) or peanut butter so ur ther bread butter nowt else lmao

smooth peanut butter for me!

AND BAK your's got that bug too? our littlen just getting over it,its her 2nd birthday on the 18th....MORE expence


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

fairtrade is a scam, guarantees fair prices, nowt more, they still get abusive working conditions.

I do to a degree know what you mean about eaiting all the fancy stuff while out of your mind, but hey, i enjoy it at the time, to fuck with needing to remember enjoying it 

And no, we got jars and jars of marmite in the cupboard, whenever i get a bit peckish i like to stik a spoonful in me gob or dip some carrot sticks into it  Expensive stuff thouhg, bloody hell, like £3 a jar or some nonesense, i do enjoy 90p jrs of jam


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> smooth peanut butter for me!


me to, but i picked the wrong one up at Tesco's the other night and got the whole nut one, now that stuff is pure squirrel shit i swear.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OR getting home getting mad sarnie muchies and then realiseing u got no marmite (in your case) or peanut butter so ur ther bread butter nowt else lmao
> 
> smooth peanut butter for me!
> 
> AND BAK your's got that bug too? our littlen just getting over it,its her 2nd birthday on the 18th....MORE expence


If it ain't crunchy it ain't peanut butter.

If your brat is leaking creamy goo from her eyes and lurching around with a fever of about a zillion degrees, then yeah, my brat must've sneezed while the wind was blowing in your direction, sorry about that mate  Expense? Make her drink onion juice (just bung one in the blender) - can't taste any worse than calpol and it's a brilliant antibiotic, weirdly enough - my Brat used to projectile vomit all forms of medicine until it was 3, so I had to treat it with onions and honey and lemon and garlic and shit like that if it ever got really ill


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> me to, but i picked the wrong one up at Tesco's the other night and got the whole nut one, now that stuff is pure squirrel shit i swear.


What's wrong with you both?!

EDIT: just realized you said "whole nut" - ok, that would be weird, kind of like a handful of peanuts sloshing around in salty oil? Isn't whole nut peanut butter a kind of oxymoron?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> me to, but i picked the wrong one up at Tesco's the other night and got the whole nut one, now that stuff is pure squirrel shit i swear.


YAHHHH tesco smooths the bomb bruv NOT FRIDGE temperature tho when its been in the cupbord abov the kettle for a few days loovy runny smooth

and BAK na not that bad shits infections sik for no reason that kinda shit u what liquidized onion??u cant give that to a kid onions a no no

AND TTT bet u like bread and rippin too dont ya fukin dish of it in the fridge freshly scraped from the grill pan..............eeeeewwwwwwwww ya minger

OH and love how youcall the kiddie IT haha


----------



## DARKDONZ (Feb 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I don't worry about transporting it because in my head i'm doing no wrong and some of the things i've moved and sat on in the past would of seen me away for a few years, i've boosted 5000 puckers and a key of phet from the scene of an accident rite under the old bills nose before now lol


now thats a fuckin class stroke fella


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking hate peanut butter. Very dangerous when eaten while starving


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What's wrong with you both?!


it could be 2 of these things i guess, no teeth or cavities in our teeth, or sensitive bowel syndrome as them nutty bits sure hurt as they make there way out!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> it could be 2 of these things i guess, no teeth or cavities in our teeth,



bowt rite mate haha but it does taste fucking lovely

and y so billy?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

Fac u man, that was TMI


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 13, 2012)

DARKDONZ said:


> now thats a fuckin class stroke fella



Had to be done my mate was on a suspended sentence when some fucking idiot arsed his car, couldn't let them take the car and all the goodies could i now lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Everyone musta chocked on a peanut butter sarnie. Biting more off than u can chew


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone else having trouble posting on here tonight. Just been trying to upload a few pics and it keeps quitting.


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

Is that study true, that a water bong filters out more THC than it does tar? So actually meaning you need to smoke more rather than less (as some claim)?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 13, 2012)

I doubt it, I feel wrecked after a bong.


----------



## Griffta (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Everyone musta chocked on a peanut butter sarnie. Biting more off than u can chew


lol you fucking window licker. stop shoving the whole thing in your mouth & take normal, mouth-sized bites


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Well theres Griffta admitting hes done it.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Is that study true, that a water bong filters out more THC than it does tar? So actually meaning you need to smoke more rather than less (as some claim)?


Dunno. Don't use my bong for a reason, bongs are shite. I grew up smoking joint with tobacco so weed without tobacco holds aboslutely no apeal to me, when i stop smoking tobacco i stop smoking weed as it's a waste of my time


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Last time i hit a bong fucking 2 riot vans pulled up outside...anyone whos been on here a year plus knows the story. Funny now but proper shiting masel at the time


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know that story. Only close shave i know of was the one when i told you you couldn't just tell your landlady to fuck off if she wanted to look int eh spare room and it got a bit hariy for a minute lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

Griffta said:


> I doubt it, I feel wrecked after a bong.


Cool, then you can help me get wrecked now  OK, we're talking about a teeny bong picked up at a joke shop or pound shop or something. Basically a small glass jar with a rubber stopper to make it airtight. Stopper has two holes: one holds the bowl's stem and the other holds the other tube - mouthpiece thingy. OK so far? OK. Now, there's no carb or similar hole that can quickly be opened up to let the air rush into the smoke chamber, so how do I empty that last smoke into my lungs?

*pauses* ah who gives a crap, me going to try (I've been muttering about it for weeks but I guess I've been too intimidated by the fact that it's a real live bong and not a coke can with a straw jammed in the side


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Stripped a large grow down in record time. The room was roasting for about 2 weeks. The walls were hot to touch.lol I hit a bong. It was a strain called ice. I was sitting chillin watching tv with 16 girls upstairs. I heard the unmistakable sound of the desiel engine. Peeped out the window and 2 riot vans with about 20 coppers all in the gear equipped with door basher thingy. I think I pee'd a little. After a frantic 60 secs of running round in circles and worrying if I would get a smack habit in jail, I peeped out again and they were carrying 2 guys by all limbs from accross the street. Fuck bongs and paranoia.lol


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well theres Griffta admitting hes done it.lol


OK what does "doing it" mean when you're not 14 any more? Smoking a bong or choking on a sarnie?


----------



## baklawa (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Stripped a large grow down in record time. The room was roasting for about 2 weeks. The walls were hot to touch.lol I hit a bong. It was a strain called ice. I was sitting chillin watching tv with 16 girls upstairs. I heard the unmistakable sound of the desiel engine. Peeped out the window and 2 riot vans with about 20 coppers all in the gear equipped with door basher thingy. I think I pee'd a little. After a frantic 60 secs of running round in circles and worrying if I would get a smack habit in jail, I peeped out again and they were carrying 2 guys by all limbs from accross the street. Fuck bongs and paranoia.lol


LIKE  Friggin Like button failing to load again. Started laughing at "door basher thingy", stopped breathing altogether at "peed myself a little" and woke the Brat up when I got to the bit about your imaginary smack habit  And I haven't even moved from my seat to fill my bong up (I think I prefer talking about it to actually doing it - I'm a bong-tease)


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chop chop tonight boys 

Nirvana Seeds Northern Lights 






ps im in disguise to, as i hated my last name


----------



## Griffta (Feb 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> OK what does "doing it" mean when you're not 14 any more? Smoking a bong or choking on a sarnie?


he meant glueing your mouth together with peanut butter lol. And, like the rest of the forum, I have no idea how billy has almost killed himself with a peanut butter sarnie lol. 
As for smoking a bong, not for a couple of years as like ttt, I much prefer a joint. I always needed a reef after a bong anyway so its kinda saving weed not having one... kinda.

fac33 - that looks lovely. yummers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Stripped a large grow down in record time. The room was roasting for about 2 weeks. The walls were hot to touch.lol I hit a bong. It was a strain called ice. I was sitting chillin watching tv with 16 girls upstairs. I heard the unmistakable sound of the desiel engine. Peeped out the window and 2 riot vans with about 20 coppers all in the gear equipped with door basher thingy. I think I pee'd a little. After a frantic 60 secs of running round in circles and worrying if I would get a smack habit in jail, I peeped out again and they were carrying 2 guys by all limbs from accross the street. Fuck bongs and paranoia.lol


LOL yeh that paranoi suks as hahaha thats nopt as close as me when they searched my house and MISSED A WHOLE FUKIN GROW ROOM fans runing everything they searched a box rite niex to the ballast wires coming out the attik down through the ceiling(extraktor) when they first came in we nrly sed ok mate its upstairs NOW THATS SHITTING!!lol



tip top toker said:


> Dunno. Don't use my bong for a reason, bongs are shite. I grew up smoking joint with tobacco so weed without tobacco holds aboslutely no apeal to me, when i stop smoking tobacco i stop smoking weed as it's a waste of my time


yeh same as i grew up joining 3 normal rizla together now its all fuking kingsize silver rizla wer the fuk did they come from ?

and peanut butter is clacky as fuk but fucking awsome!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Just be careful with the peanut butter. Dont say u weren't warned. Anyone ever ate a crisp and its like swallowin a knife.lol

Anyway did u hear about that guy that drowned in a bowl of musley......pulled under by a strong current


----------



## James87 (Feb 13, 2012)

lol the first thing that worries you is the smack habit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

James87 said:


> lol the first thing that worries you is the smack habit



lol i know my first thought!Lol

anyways found the coolest thjhing for your pc EVER 
http://www.shatters.net/celestia/

heard the dude mention it on NCIS i thought yeh rite watever qwik google search and its cool as fuk



supersillybilly said:


> JAnyway did u hear about that guy that drowned in a bowl of musley......pulled under by a strong current


WA WA WAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa

HAHAHA WTF im a large 3 bed semi and got this of the exchange site
WHAT PLANET IS THIS DUDE ON

I'm writing to you,because I saw your add on house exchange and I am very interested in your property. I have a 2 bed flat in XXXX, on 16th floor,nice view,laminated floors,nice decor,kitchen and bathroom need a bit of work. if you are interested,please reply to my e-mail or call me on XXXXXXXXXX

[video=youtube;SlbFgFnzRwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlbFgFnzRwM[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

lol sorry for 40+ busting in your chat but im in need of some info on the jack herer seed f1...best place to get my hands on them(the seeds not duds) as anyone grown them ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Last time I got remanded a guy gave me "jimmys" said they were a downer. Not for me they weren't. Fucking up aw nite, my head bursting. I believe there real name were tems or temgesics or something


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Last time I got remanded a guy gave me "jimmys" said they were a downer. Not for me they weren't. Fucking up aw nite, my head bursting. I believe there real name were tems or temgesics or something


temmy (tem-el-gee-zik)m8 disolve under your tongue,,,,that MUST have 1 been a long time ago and 2 up north(subbys are temmys)


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for pointing my age out m8. It was over a decade ago in my mental days


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

i believe its sensi seeds that carry the jack herer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Why waste ur time on seeds if your a commercial grower. Thought u would have the "one" by now


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

god, tem gee's, not heard of that in a long time. those things would make you sick if you even ate or drank anything, fukin weird.

The only thing I would may be buy from Sensi is there Black Domina, but it's a 100 euro I think for a pack of regulars. They are semmingly the ones where you can get real unusual phenotypes. The rest of their stock is probably like a lot of other genetic houses, sorry to say this, but stuff riddled with Power Plant.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Unless you are scheming cash through the system, (which not everyone can do) producing seeds does bring legal revenue in.


supersillybilly said:


> Why waste ur time on seeds if your a commercial grower. Thought u would have the "one" by now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why waste ur time on seeds if your a commercial grower. Thought u would have the "one" by now



hec my man who does the 40 pot he wont use clones full stop never ever he kills em....now give him a seed hes a diamond lol crazy

everygrow i get him 80 qwid in medium(rockwool) 160 in seeds LOL crazy i told him get amother plant hes got the room fuk hes doubling to 80 soon and stil got another room i told him to use as a mother under a 123 cfl but he wont lol


and on the age NP anuytime

[video=youtube;KJleJbn9G6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJleJbn9G6Y[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

I know DST but shes got a big op and why take chances with seeds and not to mention cost


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

i work from clones, i want these seeds for me, im after the f1 jack herer and not a hybrid, ive been told about sensi have them but over the last 2 years or so have gone down hill a tad and some of there seeds are getting shizzy hhhmmmm its a hard little fucker to get my hands on  he he


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 13, 2012)

Get the DOG if u want something for yourself. Am I on commision DST?. Go to seaofseeds unluck and look at strains from Breeders Boutigue. I say the DOG is the most potent strains from seed out there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i work from clones, i want these seeds for me, im after the f1 jack herer and not a hybrid, ive been told about sensi have them but over the last 2 years or so have gone down hill a tad and some of there seeds are getting shizzy hhhmmmm its a hard little fucker to get my hands on  he he



my last was jack herer turned out nice as fuk  was told it was kali mist but they fucked up
this next one if i ever fucking get them IS kali mist so lets see  fort you had some donw lucky? u getting summor sorted or wat?


billie wat would u says a good commercial grop NOT dence as fuk nice big ounces crsyatlly as a fooker?
and anyone thig 850 wattts hps aint enough for 16 plants?
looking at ordering sum beans coz i shoulda been flowring by now so gunna order sum fems BUT if he turns up il have to take them in too so 8 beans 8 clones il only buy em if 850 is enough for a good yeild on 16 JUST incase


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Get the DOG if u want something for yourself. Am I on commision DST?. Go to seaofseeds unluck and look at strains from Breeders Boutigue. I say the DOG is the most potent strains from seed out there


cool thankyou i will go and take a peek, ps love the pics billy  oj xx


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my last was jack herer turned out nice as fuk  was told it was kali mist but they fucked up
> this next one if i ever fucking get them IS kali mist so lets see  fort you had some donw lucky? u getting summor sorted or wat?
> 
> 
> ...



ye ive got plenty down but just want these seeds for me to play about with  chow for now you sexy funky growers...play well


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 13, 2012)

Just cut down one of my auto Northern Lights. Left a few clusters at the bottom to finish off, but so far 64.3g wet buds, 57.6g usable shake for hash.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 13, 2012)

ahm fuckin minced, fuck the pope and aw the papish cunts


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

not bad for an auto just over an o dryed and cured any pics ?


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

not everyone thinks like that funnily enough. We have a new customer that will only take seeds and aims for around 150-200 at a time out of 300. He just wont take clones....


supersillybilly said:


> I know DST but shes got a big op and why take chances with seeds and not to mention cost


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ma m8 used to only grow big budda cheese from seed. 180 at a time, well this is his last time. Harvest time in 2 weeks. I gave him livers and SLH. He got a 105 site aeroponic cloner. Proper converted he is. He planted the SLH in a huge black bin for a giggle. Its a monster. Ill get some pics.


Getting Sky in today. Its only took 3 years of moaning on my part. They have always maintained they wanted 70 bar install coz the type of flat im in. Finally I won. Free install.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2012)

heya all, long time no see, how we all been?

Havent been around for a while due to moving an work etc but gonna start getting my new grow area put together this week and get back in the game,been over 4months since last grow so missing it a bit lol

got a new loft area to grow in roughly 5x6 so will post some pics up when ive been an bought some insulation and plasterboard lol

going to start up again with BSBxCB, Qrazyquake and Dog metinks but will post a pic up of the seeds ive got an ya can all help me pick as this time will be all about making enough money to pay off my debts an having some constant percy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

fine choices Saer!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ma m8 used to only grow big budda cheese from seed. 180 at a time, well this is his last time. Harvest time in 2 weeks. I gave him livers and SLH. He got a 105 site aeroponic cloner. Proper converted he is. He planted the SLH in a huge black bin for a giggle. Its a monster. Ill get some pics.
> 
> 
> Getting Sky in today. Its only took 3 years of moaning on my part. They have always maintained they wanted 70 bar install coz the type of flat im in. Finally I won. Free install.lol


#3years coz your girl wouldnt LET you??? hahahahahahahaha....truly pussy whipped. ah can jist imagine it. like a 3 year old askin his mum for sweets, please,pleaseplease please please please please!! ya fud


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 14, 2012)

Well seen someone is full of cheer or drink and drugs more likley


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ma m8 used to only grow big budda cheese from seed. 180 at a time, well this is his last time. Harvest time in 2 weeks. I gave him livers and SLH. He got a 105 site aeroponic cloner. Proper converted he is. He planted the SLH in a huge black bin for a giggle. Its a monster. Ill get some pics.
> 
> 
> Getting Sky in today. Its only took 3 years of moaning on my part. They have always maintained they wanted 70 bar install coz the type of flat im in. Finally I won. Free install.lol


if your in flats they should have given u a shared dish i.e 4 people can connect to 1 dish the thingy has 4 outputs IF NOT buy urself a 4 way l and b and wire it up yourself so u get sky in the bedroom to so when u go to bed all u do is take the card 

morning bitches
looking at sum seeds fuking 25 qwid for 5 fems wtf lol anyone know of any cheaper sites or is 25 ok for 5 fems?

got these of TTT so im just wondering whats the best yeilder? was gunna throw 15 in prop i should get at leats 5-7 fems wayya reckon

N billy u been intouch with your local sorting office yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> View attachment 2057703View attachment 2057704View attachment 2057695View attachment 2057687View attachment 2057689


looks a little early harvested that mate...sure ul get high but it looks early VERY green and fresh the colour normally changes end of harvest

like this View attachment 2058969

was thinking of getting one of those old sunbeds fasten it to the celing of my grow room use for veg just dunno if the bulbs would be viable


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2012)

So I went and had a root around and this is the selection ive got to choose from, think im gonna do 12/12 from seed for the first grow,take cuttings from them and then from 2nd grow onwards will be SOG from clones so come on people help me pick what ones to crack first, going to aim to have about 15-20 in there for the 12/12 grow

10x BSBxCB (these will be definetely part of the first grow)
10X Lowlife seeds Auto AK47 x Auto Blueberry
8x DOG selfed
10x Black sour bubble
10x DOGx Artic Express (ICExCB)
10x Calizharx CB

Also have got 10x Qrazyquake but it appears the missus has stored them in such a safe place she cannot find em so atm im classing them as lost for good.


Also got these singles, 
1x Dinafem Critical +
1x T.H. seeds S.A.G.E.
1x Kannabia Afrodite
1x Female seeds Easy sativa
1x Kannabia Special
1x Female seeds Purple Maroc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

well

just put down

5x bsb
5x exo
5x black rose f2 i think
5x summet else cant remember and i aint hobbling bak into the bitchen

cant reember the names but w/eva TTT sent me haha fuk the clones 

one thing wen they popped ima send em to my pals for prop he uses them small rockwool cubes,,i use coco,,theyl be ok to but in the coco in the cube wont they? once established ofc


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

im bored shitless.....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

I just washed everything in the kitchen and re-oiled all the surfaces.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just washed everything in the kitchen and re-oiled all the surfaces.


oiled? u got wooden tops? nice 

put 5 ov each of those beans down TT hoping for good things pal 

anyone got a dual shock control pad for the pc( u know with the 2 stiks like ps2 pads)for sale or WOULD sell one? need to get more use outa this pc lol if im just gunna troll this is FAR to muvhj wanna get sum games going


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 14, 2012)

bit of bud porn for ya, its just taken 2 hours to chop chop this sticky smelly little lady 



Serious Seeds - White Russian 5 weeks veg from rooted clone under t5's then 8 weeks 600w hps


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 14, 2012)

ive got this bitch to chop now...... i think shes gonna take more like 3 hours


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

You do pretty damned good work fella


----------



## Griffta (Feb 14, 2012)

What a sexy little russian tart - love it fac33.
Evening Uk'ers, hope alls good under ya hoods. Final week for my girls, I'll have a look at lights on but if alls going to plan I'll finish them on thursday & give them 48 hours darkness before hacking them up on saturday.

I see the new avatar Dura, its fucked up whats happened to Rangers, didnt see that coming at all.
Weird that a club with such a massive fanbase & european footy could go into administration. Apparently had something to do with some weird tax avoidance scheme but seems to have come back to bite em in the arse. 
Amazed it hasnt happened to some of the English clubs who spunk millions up the wall, Andy *cough £35 mill* Carol etc..


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You do pretty damned good work fella


cheers sir


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You do pretty damned good work fella


lol i wasnt going to show this one but you usually get a runt to any litter....



Barney's Farm - Lemon Amnesia she was a seed that i had laying about and to be fair she went straight into 12/12 when she was about 6" high.

but shes still a runt and nothing like the mother that i had, just goes to show how they differ from seed to seed.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Bahaha. Fucked up my flatmates valentines evening a touch lol  He just got home with his girlfriend with the idea of cooking up dinner for the two of them. Not on my freshly oiled surfaces he ent. lmao


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

Griffta said:


> What a sexy little russian tart - love it fac33.
> Evening Uk'ers, hope alls good under ya hoods. Final week for my girls, I'll have a look at lights on but if alls going to plan I'll finish them on thursday & give them 48 hours darkness before hacking them up on saturday.
> 
> I see the new avatar Dura, its fucked up whats happened to Rangers, didnt see that coming at all.
> ...


 it was sum sort of issue with how they were paying wages to players and other employees, hmrc claim that they did it improperly and therefore they need to pay the back tax and enourmous penalties, craig whyte the owner had no real option but to do what he did as the club could have been liquidated, as it is we lose ten point immediately( we're still in 2nd place!!!!shows just how fuckin bad the rest of the scots premier is) and we will probably lose sum players when the transfer window opens, its gonna be painful for the next few years but after that we're debt freee and it'll all even itsself out. i also heard that various english clubs are actually helping to pay for rangers fight with the tax man( this is still an on going court case), rumour has is that all the big clubs were doing it and if rangers are successfully prosecuted there are many more clubs in line to get shafted.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh so im fuking invisible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

I always see cases of the taxman going after people for using loopholes to avoid paying tax. I don't udnerstand. If it's a loophole, then where is the issue, loophole seems to me like they fucked up on their laws and people found the cock up, taxmans fault for being an incompetent bunch of bellends.

How'd you pull that one off? Think you could get quite some money if you patented that shit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I always see cases of the taxman going after people for using loopholes to avoid paying tax. I don't udnerstand. If it's a loophole, then where is the issue, loophole seems to me like they fucked up on their laws and people found the cock up, taxmans fault for being an incompetent bunch of bellends.
> 
> How'd you pull that one off? Think you could get quite some money if you patented that shit.


taxmen suk ass,,,,,,,,,,,,unless u get a unexpected tax rebate thru ur door,,,,,,,,,,,,,ther awsome then


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

No tax rebate through my door. They owe me around £300 but they seem to have no intention with helping me get it back. So i just plan to move over the pond and say fuck paying any of the tax i owe on current wages  Sorry, but i will not fund terrorism.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No tax rebate through my door. They owe me around £300 but they seem to have no intention with helping me get it back. So i just plan to move over the pond and say fuck paying any of the tax i owe on current wages  Sorry, but i will not fund terrorism.


so whats the plan with the canada thing then? soon or not? put 20 of your seeds down today buzzin!! haha since i did em much happier now i know summets going


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Great to hear man 

No idea on when to goto canada just yet, gotta book my flights for a date that makes logistic sense, don't really fancy my visa running out halfway through a season so i'm contemplating booking them for the end of this current season, although work is pissing me off enough that i really just want to get out there as soon as possible really. But if i were to get a later flight, then i could buy say 10 fem seeds do a fast 12/12 ru and get an extra grand or so of spending money, would kinda make sense to do that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Great to hear man
> 
> No idea on when to goto canada just yet, gotta book my flights for a date that makes logistic sense, don't really fancy my visa running out halfway through a season so i'm contemplating booking them for the end of this current season, although work is pissing me off enough that i really just want to get out there as soon as possible really. But if i were to get a later flight, then i could buy say 10 fem seeds do a fast 12/12 ru and get an extra grand or so of spending money, would kinda make sense to do that


yeh ofc but do u have the coin for the fems? AND im sorry but if none of the boys on here with 5000+ fems kicking about(and they have shown lists) dont sort you out the 10 rather than u spending 50 notes then.............................they can suk my gunk hole on me ankle! toungue i ther the job lot!!!haha

yeh man TP;D youu'd be here for wen the next round of grows are done dint i! dunno wether im smart or just a jinx 

yeh get one done man fuk it ul regret not doing it and the longer u put it off umming and arring you could have been fliping to 12-12 thats why i put 20 of yours down im sure to end up with 8 fems this nobheds taking the piss bruv swer to god and the loner i wait.....................u get the picture,

yeh visa canceling hafway would suk ONLY if u was trying to get over a border and tbh once in ontario or w/eva smoking u wont wanna move a inch let alone a fukin border


(notuice i start every limne with "yeh" lol guess we actually agree for a change


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

What is 50 notes for a thousand odd return? I've already got arou/nd 10 or so in my tin as it is, would ust make sense for em to all be same type.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What is 50 notes for a thousand odd return? I've already got arou/nd 10 or so in my tin as it is, would ust make sense for em to all be same type.


mate if ihad the fems you could have em 

and yeh i know wat yer sayin but if yer broke or whoever that initial 50 CAN BE hard to find like me atm id propper struggle,,fact of life you always need the shit or get a good idea wen you cant afford it

fort u only did 1 plant like?
thinking of getting this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HAND-PAINTED-GLASS-BONG-Marijuana-Leaves-/230742506431?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6329576878698625803


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

I've done 8 plants at times. I do one plant right now bevuase it's an absolute monster, a 12/12 from seed plant will not be a monster so i can fit many in the cab. I've plenty fo spare money to be buying seeds with if i feel like it.


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

what would you reckon a 4 plant grow under 400w hps would yeild, ballpark even?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've done 8 plants at times. I do one plant right now bevuase it's an absolute monster, a 12/12 from seed plant will not be a monster so i can fit many in the cab. I've plenty fo spare money to be buying seeds with if i feel like it.



cool

so whats your plan buy or use what you got,do u actually know what uve got in the tin?lol
when you planning on pulling what u got now? shes stil going is she? damn seems like forever haha and yeh i agree she is rather on the large side anyways huz up get them beans propped man



ae86 grower said:


> what would you reckon a 4 plant grow under 400w hps would yeild, ballpark even?


gram a watt done correctly innit TT


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

any1 ever eaten a ostrich egg? are they even edible? ive had ostrich meat but never the eggs, biggest eggs in the world neway.......


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> what would you reckon a 4 plant grow under 400w hps would yeild, ballpark even?



To many variables to comment on final yield


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> any1 ever eaten a ostrich egg? are they even edible? ive had ostrich meat but never the eggs, biggest eggs in the world neway.......



Their dinosaurs mate watch it don't hatch and chase you around the kitchen lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> any1 ever eaten a ostrich egg? are they even edible? ive had ostrich meat but never the eggs, biggest eggs in the world neway.......


werd u cum from haha havinga nice chat with TT and then u burst in about fucking ostrich egs....errr...random!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Their dinosaurs mate watch it don't hatch and chase you around the kitchen lol


wish i had 1 just think of all that yolky goodness hmmmmmm 

could av shot 1 a few yrs ago in S.A just was abit expensive n i wasnt that fussy what i shot as long as got to shoot something lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wish i had 1 just think of all that yolky goodness hmmmmmm
> 
> could av shot 1 a few yrs ago in S.A just was abit expensive n i wasnt that fussy what i shot as long as got to shoot something lol


here should anser your questions, u see now i need to go abroad never been SA sounds awsome shooting shit ect 

http://www.tryostrich.com/TOegginfo.html


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

ever eaten kangeroo??? aint a bad munch lived in oz years ago n had it, fink ya can get it in the walkabout pubs in the uk......

now crocodile i would love to give that a go is spose to be soe nice meat.


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool
> 
> so whats your plan buy or use what you got,do u actually know what uve got in the tin?lol
> when you planning on pulling what u got now? shes stil going is she? damn seems like forever haha and yeh i agree she is rather on the large side anyways huz up get them beans propped man
> ...


so gram a watt per plant, gotcha, well it`ll do as a guide thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Not ostrich but emu 



Gram a watt is at the very best of times, if you have say 4 plants under a 400w, you might reasonably expect 2 ounces a plant. As has been said, way too many variables for any form of acurate answer, your level of experience could make it 1/2 an ounce for each of the 4 plant or 4+ ounces for each of the 4 plants


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

is that ur hand in the pic tt? what that egg taste like?

dynamo magician impossible some lil bloke from bradford best tricks ive ever seen........


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Aye that was my last workplace. Just egg really. everyone sais that eggs taste different, i've never noticed much difference myself lol. Was a lady who kept em to make clothes so sold us a bunch of eggs out of the bue. No ustomers wanted to buy em so i took one home. We did get ostrich meat though, i thought it of no real difference to a fillet of beef. Local butchers sells alligator and kangaroo etc.

I'm now sat here looking at that pic lauging a little at the product placement we had, picled mussels, pickled winkles, coconut milk and baked beans!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye that was my last workplace. Just egg really. everyone sais that eggs taste different, i've never noticed much difference myself lol. Was a lady who kept em to make clothes so sold us a bunch of eggs out of the bue. No ustomers wanted to buy em so i took one home. We did get ostrich meat though, i thought it of no real difference to a fillet of beef. Local butchers sells alligator and kangaroo etc.
> 
> I'm now sat here looking at that pic lauging a little at the product placement we had, picled mussels, pickled winkles, coconut milk and baked beans!


yeah the duck n qail eggs ive had didnt taste much different than er egg lol

agreed ostrich wasnt much different than fillet steak, although when i asked for mine well done i got a funny look n told it would be too tough lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

MnS do scotch eggs made with black pud instead of sausage meat with a quail egg inside. Yolk still runny. But only on a Friday. 

Pricey but fuckin lush


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah the duck n qail eggs ive had didnt taste much different than er egg lol
> 
> agreed ostrich wasnt much different than fillet steak, although when i asked for mine well done i got a funny look n told it would be too tough lol


Duck is meant to be richer or soemthinng, i couldn't tell much difference. I cooked my own meat, so no idea if i did it right lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> MnS do scotch eggs made with black pud instead of sausage meat with a quail egg inside. Yolk still runny. But only on a Friday.
> 
> Pricey but fuckin lush


I won't use black pudding, fuck that, but i sued to ake my scotch eggs with a runny yolk, all the customers complained claiming they were uncooked the fucking heathens. Never bothered making a scotch egg since, fuck them!

My flatmate wa bragging about how his gf had lush "americajn" rib-eyes delivered to his work as a surprise for cooking this evening, wtf is an american rib eye? to me that means nothing short of him getting a shitty quality meat that's been flown thousands of miles. Rib-eye is rib-eye unless it's kobe.wagyu etc which it wasn't


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuckin heathens is right. 

I've always wanted someone to invent an egg Yolk sauce like ketchup. I imagine its near impossible


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it would be possible but it would have like a 3 day shelflife lol. that or they fill it full of chemicals till you might as well be eating poop. I swear there are few things better than having a bacon sarnie with a fried egg in that whe you take a bite, yolk starts dripping everywhere  yummmmy.

People who overcook their fried eggs should be fucking hung drawn and quartered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

Simple pleasures eh. I'm proper fussy with eggs if I break a Yolk in the frying pan ill chuck it and do again. 

Aye preservatives and E numbers I try and stay clear off. Cancertastic


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

I might have menioted it a while back, but the government is looking at pressuring kids into "safe" vaccines due to oral sex causing cancer. These days it eems anything in the world is cancerous, i don't avoid E numbers and shitty chemicals because of cancer, i avoid em cus they taste like crap


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> so gram a watt per plant, gotcha, well it`ll do as a guide thanks


ive done few grows like that, both hydro and soil, various strains as well, usually bout 3 to 4 oz per plant.


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 14, 2012)

Job done!........





Just repotted the gh exodus into my empty pots.
You got to love them 1litre airpots, the root formation on theses are excellent. I germinated them on the 31/12/11 so 6 weeks from seed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> Job done!........
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059922
> ...



sik bruv!!!!!!

damn i cant ait 12 weeks im cookin!!!HAHA
had a sofa nap99% pretending to be aslepp to stop kid jumpin on me on sofa lol
i miss out good?


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive done few grows like that, both hydro and soil, various strains as well, usually bout 3 to 4 oz per plant.


that would be perfect for me so, just painted up the grow room well the first of a few coats, finish it in the morning and hopefully have my lights and fans going soon, have gone for black widow from the irish seed bank, so once i`m through the germ stage and into a bit of veg i`ll get back to it, for now tho..

i`ll be growing in typical compost so will ph etc be a problem?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is that ur hand in the pic tt? what that egg taste like?
> 
> dynamo magician impossible some lil bloke from bradford best tricks ive ever seen........


IF ytou donwload it sambo make sure u get the full version i think ther 8 parts to the FULL version anything like 3 or 4 parts thats the worng one


just download akon trouble album damn memories

sorry doing multiple cooments rather than edit got 3 laptops on me desk and me pc got sum work to catch up on so fuk no room to be fukin around with edits


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> IF ytou donwload it sambo make sure u get the full version i think ther 8 parts to the FULL version anything like 3 or 4 parts thats the worng one
> 
> 
> just download akon trouble album damn memories
> ...


got a link for 8part version av only seen the 4parter.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> that would be perfect for me so, just painted up the grow room well the first of a few coats, finish it in the morning and hopefully have my lights and fans going soon, have gone for black widow from the irish seed bank, so once i`m through the germ stage and into a bit of veg i`ll get back to it, for now tho..
> 
> i`ll be growing in typical compost so will ph etc be a problem?



mate spend a tenner on coco ffs compost LOL suppose if it works then great! but seriously spend a tenner mate lok for blocks of coco u add 15 litres per block to make into the coco we know and love  fuk compost to many bugs n shit


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

so the coco is a type of compost then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got a link for 8part version av only seen the 4parter.......


2 secs mate 

http://on.iptorrents.com/details.php?id=545072





here all 8 in one 

if u need me to download and qwiley make u a torrent lemmi know u may not have a ipt act lemmi know OR il find it public

bonus disk

http://on.iptorrents.com/details.php?id=546579


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> so the coco is a type of compost then?


just ground up coco shells mate so yeh basically


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the info, one step closer to the knowledge..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks for the info, one step closer to the knowledge..


 wat we are here for pal  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-Grow-Room-Coco-Block-9-Ltrs-/200583680034?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2eb3b81022


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

OH if anyone wants to watch that new underworld and see's the r5.................wait,,, THE FORST 5-10 MINS ARE FUKIN russion as per r5 as r5 is russion retail lol then after that u get 3-4 mins of cam audio then propper line

AUDIO - SIC + BIDA THANKS
underworld 4 awakening 2012 CAM Arbic THANKS


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

You do know that compost is some of the best stuff you can possibly use with plants if it's of a good quality? Why do you think gardeners keep big compost piles that they use for their flower beds and not sacks of coco? Compost ontains a fantasti range of elements and minerals and such, coco is essentially an inert nutrient-free medium.

There is a reason i often speak in a curt and sometimes unfriendly manner with you IC3M4L3, you have a habbit of talking rubbish. A bit back you told me not to skirt around things but to say it loud and clear for you, so there it is, you seem to have a habbit of talking shit. You seem to have a habbit of talking about stuff you know fuck all about. Straight up enough? good night!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 14, 2012)

I watched that R5 earier and it was easily watcheable, should be one with full line any day though it usually don't seem to take long once they start popping up


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

so compost once decent would be fine to grow in ttt...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I watched that R5 earier and it was easily watcheable, should be one with full line any day though it usually don't seem to take long once they start popping up



yeh il wait fell asleep anyways!LOL ffs always tired OR im just fukin real pickey i only donwloade em for customers  u got a ipt act dragon? can u keep a ratio? got a few invites if anyone wants em



tip top toker said:


> There is a reason i often speak in a curt and sometimes unfriendly manner with you IC3M4L3, you have a habbit of talking rubbish. A bit back you told me not to skirt around things but to say it loud and clear for you, so there it is, you seem to have a habbit of talking shit. You seem to have a habbit of talking about stuff you know fuck all about. Straight up enough? good night!



wat about the bugs n shit people are always going on about TT?
all i ever hear with compost is bug issues use coco or ur own special mix if u wanna use soil


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hence why i used the word "quality" fella. compost is some of the best stuff you can possibly use with plants. Never heard of compost tea? The notion that you are telling someone to avoid compost and to go with coco instead completely and utterly boggles my mind.

compost once dencet would be one of the best things you could grow with, if i had the option of keeping compost, i would ditch hydro faster than i could throw the water into the bath tub.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hence why i used the word "quality" fella. compost is some of the best stuff you can possibly use with plants. Never heard of compost tea? The notion that you are telling someone to avoid compost and to go with coco instead completely and utterly boggles my mind.
> 
> compost once dencet would be one of the best things you could grow with, if i had the option of keeping compost, i would ditch hydro faster than i could throw the water into the bath tub.



no i ment it as his option lol going off what people always say about compost and as he was asking yeild ect I EXPECTED him NOT to evolved into making his own tea,i know yeils and even i aint onto tea yet? 
the lad can do wat the fuk he wants lol idc but i was just repeating wat i hear all over and unsure if he mentioned wat make he uses for sum1 who is asking yeild and is abvi9ously new id say the cheapness and conveniance of coco would be much much better less to contend with

anyway wtf nobend jamturd wind yer nek in and get the seeds propped u shoudl be busy sorting your shit out not berating every comment i make LOL nob  

least sum1 on here keeps me inline

that new tv series alcatraz looks great!! gunna donwload the first 7-8 eps for toniteme thinks

anyways dude WHAT COMPOST U USING id say your name but dont know it


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 14, 2012)

and to continue..

once popped what height would be ideal for the light, 400w hps, to stop strech and prevent burn etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> and to continue..
> 
> once popped what height would be ideal for the light, 400w hps, to stop strech and prevent burn etc


at first? pretty high (if your cracking the seed then in soil straight away) then wen established hold ur hand under the light(its on yoyo's rite?) if it burns your hand it will burn the plant having the light high will stretch your plants?

me? i crack in tissue then in rockwool cubes,small ones,in prop box with 6400k stip light,its about a foot long till looking nice then under the hps they go

is that ok TT?lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 14, 2012)

just on the compost/soil thing, I use the canna stuff.
http://www.growell.co.uk/canna-terra-professional-soil-mix.html

Never had any problems and would deffo recommend.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Griffta said:


> just on the compost/soil thing, I use the canna stuff.
> http://www.growell.co.uk/canna-terra-professional-soil-mix.html
> 
> Never had any problems and would deffo recommend.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^thats what i should have sed^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

much more expensive at growell grif ther mark up is crazy,
my pal used them for like 10 yrs bulbs wilmas the lot i showed him ebay he was fukin seething on how much hes overspent in the yrs haha lesson

hangon missus went to put bin out and left the door wide fuking open does she notunderstand its fukin cold and gas is damn expensive,2hrs heating gone in 2 mins of door open

TTT DUDE PROPS ON THE GENETICS fukin 6 hrs already got tails one or 2 )


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

what happening in here tonight, you lot all sitting at yer pcs dressed in yer mums clothes again masturbating furiously at inter racial gay goth bukkake porn.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> what happening in here tonight, you lot all sitting at yer pcs dressed in yer mums clothes again masturbating furiously at inter racial gay goth bukkake porn.


sumfink like that hahaha

this looks good i think sambo should watch it and learn






dont ya think that dude looks like that dude peterkay


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 14, 2012)

Evening guys and gals. Freaky looking film on film4. Fucking bastards Sky are, after sitting in all day the cunt turns up, looked about 12 and said he couldnt do it. I said whats the matter u got homework to do. Cunt stormed out the house and 10mins later gets a call from sky saying I was abusive. I told the story and had a giggle wae the chick on the phone. Sending out a high height team on Sat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Evening guys and gals. Freaky looking film on film4. Fucking bastards Sky are, after sitting in all day the cunt turns up, looked about 12 and said he couldnt do it. I said whats the matter u got homework to do. Cunt stormed out the house and 10mins later gets a call from sky saying I was abusive. I told the story and had a giggle wae the chick on the phone. Sending out a high height team on Sat


did they not ask wether it was over 2 stories? they have done everytime ive asked? fukin wankers happened to me theycame after i told em and they rang another team and came out thera and then,came and decided fuk that cant be arsed and said they couldnt do it,i explained if they hung out the window theycould reach,true to form british workforce pulled health and safety on me

i think u must have intimidated em with ur silky smooth ways!!LOL

man cant u get virgin?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 14, 2012)

Virgin in Ayrshire.lol Thats how Jesus wasnt borm here, Nae chance of finding 3 wise men either


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

the only way billy could get a virgin is with chloroform and a transit van


----------



## Fac33 (Feb 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> the only way billy could get a virgin is with chloroform and a transit van


dont forget the cable ties, oh and a spade for when youve finished.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

noticed that 'The Bodygaurd' is on the nite, got me thinkin she might have been better off wae a lifegaurd.​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> noticed that 'The Bodygaurd' is on the nite, got me thinkin she might have been better off wae a lifegaurd.
> 
> ​


lol sum1 on the joke sites



Fac33 said:


> dont forget the cable ties, oh and a spade for when youve finished.


lmao


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, actually that wasnt from a website ah jist made it up as i really saw the bodygaurd on the tv lol. it was cut and paste from ma facebook status that why the text font is different.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 14, 2012)

Roses are red, violets are blue.....get in the fuckin van Ive got a blade cow.lol

The only virgin Dura could get, well we all know what happens to cunts from round his parts. Involve petrol and lamposts.lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

Roses are red
The Celtic are bitter
Keep Facebook for Prods
The Papes can have Twitter​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, actually that wasnt from a website ah jist made it up as i really saw the bodygaurd on the tv lol. it was cut and paste from ma facebook status that why the text font is different.


nrly sed was that a facebook copy too lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

well anyone whoes eligable my 50 qwid cold weather payment just gone in bank so i guess everyone elses will too  aint free money great


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well anyone whoes eligable my 50 qwid cold weather payment just gone in bank so i guess everyone elses will too  aint free money great


whats the criteria for getting the payment?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> whats the criteria for getting the payment?


http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/moneytaxandbenefits/benefitstaxcreditsandothersupport/inretirement/dg_10018668

click on the postcode finder see if your areas got them

http://pensions-service.direct.gov.uk/en/cold-weather-payment/home.asp

^^ ther just incase

i mentioned this time ago as i did the free 120 qwid of ur lekki company straight onto your key/act, or sum just send u a cheque

ite ima roll a boff and chill watch these 1st 6 eps of alcatraz
peace love and bubbles


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

im sure i qualify coz i get income-related Employment and Support Allowance (ESA) but the postcode checker says there hasnt been a qualifying spell of weather...ah well, still time yet.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 14, 2012)

cya later mate, im for an episode of big bang theory and then im off beddy byes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Just ordered 10 DOG seeds from BB. Im going to do a journal. A certain kinda Scotsman talked me into it.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2012)

this should be good. when did you last refresh your filters? stay on top with that those are stinkers billy. my mate had to keep it in a glass jar in another glass jar. his bird was making him skin up in the bog ffs


----------



## dura72 (Feb 15, 2012)

morning sex offenders.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this should be good. when did you last refresh your filters? stay on top with that those are stinkers billy. my mate had to keep it in a glass jar in another glass jar. his bird was making him skin up in the bog ffs


Got a fucking mamoth Rhino bout 3 months old. Hope she can handel it. If not Ill invite Dura up for 9 weeks, he will mask the smell


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Should be a link in my sig


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice Billy, I am sure you will get a real good keeper from one of those.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

yeh il start a journal too got 20 down to sex then bak into veg


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

@ic3 was just skimming through last night when i commented on that R5 and didn't stick around after due to being curled up on the settee with the misses. What did you mean when you asked if i had an account and could keep a ratio? I usually just download my stuff from extratorrent and occasionally piratebay, not to clued up if i'm honest mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

also from what i understand starting to flower and then reverting back to veg can take time and cause stress, might be an idea to take cuttings put them in bottles of water black them out and cover the tops and just throw them into 12/12 before rooting to see of they tell you there sex before rooting, I haven't done it personally but it's the way i'd go if i didn't have time to wait for them to root mate


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I am not sure a clone is going to start throwing our pre flowers without roots. For something to grow it needs roots.....imo.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 15, 2012)

If a cutting is taken that is in flower and it is put under a light it will keep growing in water without roots


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

you could very well be right DST, there is a bit of reading material that suggests that a clone will survive long enough to show it's sex and may even possibly root but i haven't tried it so can't give a solid verdict eitherway mate, I would try it myself though if i were under time restraints i just haven't been in the position to have to try it yet thankfully


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

from someone over at I.C mag..I top, removing a cutting, leaving 4 pairs of leaves on the plant. This topping makes the side shoots branch out. I LST the heck out of my plants and I like having 8 leaders to train. 
Meanwhile the 2-3 inch cutting has been put in water and stuck under 12/12. Some develop roots easily, others take a while, and a few sexing clones just rot- never developing roots. They do root slower than my clones in the 24/7 cabinet. (I just figure the poor little clones are "confused" as to which to do first, root or make flowers... so they "dither around for a bit" before "deciding" to do one, or the other, or both.) 

While the clones are making up their minds, the original seedling is branching out and being bent over with weights. 

As soon as sex shows, the vegging plant is either transplanted, or culled, and the "sex clone" is moved to the 24/7 cabinet. I don't have enough room to grow unnecessary males in my 1 gallon pots- so they gotta go. The remaining females vegged until they are large enough and then are given their final transplant into a 19 gallon tub. 

The sex clones, if rooted, are put into soil and treated like a normal clone. If they are unrooted, but sexed, I keep them in water and move them to 24/7 and hope they decide to root. I never depend on the "sex clones" surviving (they usually do), but they will flower, with, or without roots. I consider the survivors as "bonus plants".






Granny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ic3 was just skimming through last night when i commented on that R5 and didn't stick around after due to being curled up on the settee with the misses. What did you mean when you asked if i had an account and could keep a ratio? I usually just download my stuff from extratorrent and occasionally piratebay, not to clued up if i'm honest mate


have u EVER had a acount at a private site? like ratio? seed what you donwload? i.e leave it running in youtirrent even after it hots 100% so uve seeded what youve downloaded


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

like this look


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> have u EVER had a acount at a private site? like ratio? seed what you donwload? i.e leave it running in youtirrent even after it hots 100% so uve seeded what youve downloaded


No mate never had an account anywhere before, and with the seeding it depends on when i download it, usually i download when i go to bed and remove them when i get up i've never really paid attention to how much i've uploaded so don't really know, for the most part in the day i'm a hit and run man if there's loads of seeders if not i'll leave it for a little while most of what i dl is small size episodes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No mate never had an account anywhere before, and with the seeding it depends on when i download it, usually i download when i go to bed and remove them when i get up i've never really paid attention to how much i've uploaded so don't really know, for the most part in the day i'm a hit and run man if there's loads of seeders if not i'll leave it for a little while most of what i dl is small size episodes


 with private trackers u MUST download and then seed what you download,in return you can download a film qwiksmart like me i get a 700mb film down in 3-4 mins(as long as virgin aint capping me) look


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

awsome site mate i sorted robbie a invite out and hes doing OK at keeping his ratio not hard just when it hits 100% leave it seeding,,,but ur a hit and run assassin lol

i can stil hook you up ifyou want,,u get banned u get banned idc lol

oh look underworld FULL LINE is out gladf i waiteed

sat here waiitng for the little chavs to walk past n get a weed lol fucking outragious haha fuk phonig em


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

cheers for the offer mate i'll say to the misses about it when she's back from work she's the brains of the outfit in our house when it comes to computers, i'm still haven't evolved passed riu, porn and extratorrent literally all i know how to use lol would be good though mate even if just for certain things so i may take you up on the offer, is it a complicated process to get started? also who's the uploader with the line audio i'll delete my other version


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

How does it manage to do that Kev? Roots are there to take nutrients, waters and salts to convert into auxins, carbs, etc, to let the plant grow.

If that was the case cut flowers would grow which I have never seen happen before. A plant in flower if a snip is taken roots no problems, but continue to grow?? Develop new plant matter, I don't know chemically how it would do that.

I would like to see it happen for sure......I enjoy the odd hat sandwich.



kevin murphy said:


> If a cutting is taken that is in flower and it is put under a light it will keep growing in water without roots


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers for the offer mate i'll say to the misses about it when she's back from work she's the brains of the outfit in our house when it comes to computers, i'm still haven't evolved passed riu, porn and extratorrent literally all i know how to use lol would be good though mate even if just for certain things so i may take you up on the offer, is it a complicated process to get started? also who's the uploader with the line audio i'll delete my other version


sec il see if its hit public sites yet
infact 2 more secs il give the torrent file to u

me 10ers wed showed up

1.3gramm he must have got this stuf cheeeep


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

http://hotfile.com/dl/146628203/f149dee/UAawakenings.torrent.html

thers the torrent file
download and use as normal

the terg release is on et but wil be slow as fuk this one is directly from me to u,,,,just wat p2p was origianlly designed for


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

@DST when i suggested it earlier it was only for sexing,not to grow the clone out and the same as you i would be very doubtful you could take it very far but I do believe it would work for sexing alone with foliar feeding I only come to this assumption because my first time cloning i lost a few clones due to them growing and not rooting i was foliar feeding them and after a couple of weeks the ones that hadn't rooted either flopped or started to mould but they had definitley grown, it's how i learned that too much light can be bad for cloning


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://hotfile.com/dl/146628203/f149dee/UAawakenings.torrent.html
> 
> thers the torrent file
> download and use as normal
> ...


do i just click on the normal download button mate i've never seen it layed out like that before, oh yeah cheers mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> do i just click on the normal download button mate i've never seen it layed out like that before, oh yeah cheers mate lol



ive just made that torrent and thats the easiest way to get it,
just download it and open with utorrent then its all the same ur just downloading the torrent file from me rather than the site

OR download it save it and drag onto your utorrent window


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never in my short time growing seen a clone grow in any shape or form other than the growing of roots.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have never in my short time growing seen a clone grow in any shape or form other than the growing of roots.



see TTT has spoken so ur all talkin shit end of story!!:LMAO:

anyone got a smoke for me? got weed,rizla,no smokes haha fuk shes at the fair too so gunna be a long wait

OH smoke to a ebay dude hes going to blow me my own hand made bong with a stand on the bottom only gunna be about 4-5 inches tall and he asked what i want painting on it! obvioulst ic3.... and im gunna try incoperate riu in ther too


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

roll it up down for hours??? fdd nicked??? very dodge............


----------



## Griffta (Feb 15, 2012)

what the fucks going on? there's been loads of 'been busted' threads recently too...


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah taught it was my laptop....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2012)

god you're all a bunch of paranoid sods  rollitup goes down for hours here and there plenty of times.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

lol i been parra lmao loading up me VPN see if was me who was blocked for sum reason

TTT ther cracking well man about 25% has tails not bad ~)


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 15, 2012)

room all painted up, cfls in, ready for veg, should have my lights up by the weekend..

sorted an exhaust into the attic space so think a run with the lights on anyway to check temp and were ready..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> room all painted up, cfls in, ready for veg, should have my lights up by the weekend..
> 
> sorted an exhaust into the attic space so think a run with the lights on anyway to check temp and were ready..


sweet dude 

did u do as i did put the extractor through hole in ceiling mounted above? does you house have any old pipes going out through the roof? if so(mine has 2) get sum ducting from extractor to that

i done that and gunna get another extractor turn it baklwards and get ducting to the othe rpipe as fresh air inlet 


good luck man hope it goes well


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

day 21 of 12/12 with only a 7 day veg

View attachment 2061204


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 15, 2012)

that a scrog grow?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> that a scrog grow?


no m8 no topping,fimming or scrog just el natural lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

how manys in ther man? they doo looke all snug and cosey! 1k lite i take it


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet dude
> 
> did u do as i did put the extractor through hole in ceiling mounted above? does you house have any old pipes going out through the roof? if so(mine has 2) get sum ducting from extractor to that
> 
> ...



thanks dude, at the min its just ducting to the attic, as budget allows i`ll get an inline fan, 

question: is it ok to run the light without a fan running through it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks dude, at the min its just ducting to the attic, as budget allows i`ll get an inline fan,
> 
> question: is it ok to run the light without a fan running through it?


what u mean like cooltube fan or just a fan in the grow room? fuk i have no light with a fan,,600 and a reflector and a 250 and reflector suppose it depned on your temps dunnit


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how manys in ther man? they doo looke all snug and cosey! 1k lite i take it


9 in there m8 6 pyschosis and 3 real exo, 1200watts in there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 9 in there m8 6 pyschosis and 3 real exo, 1200watts in there.


 looking good then, 7 days? from clone i take it or no?

looked more than 9 fuk i hope these of TT dont mostly end up been fems itel be like a fukin jkungle in my room lol
well i do hope theyl ALL be fems lik but u know wat i mean haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

''looking good then, 7 days? from clone i take it or no?''

yeah 7days veg from rooted clone, 7days with 1200watts lol and also 1st time wit coco.......


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2012)

If they're mainly fems, then that just gives you the luxuary a lof of folk would like in being able to select the best looking. If you were gonna bin males anyway then better that you can bin the worse looking females


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If they're mainly fems, then that just gives you the luxuary a lof of folk would like in being able to select the best looking. If you were gonna bin males anyway then better that you can bin the worse looking females



yeh havent told the [email protected] yet to forget about the clones,,i may not then il just keep em in laeu of what he owes me i know its only 20 qwid for the 8 and he owes me 50 but owts betetr than nowt of a whopper whos a real fukin messer innit tt just i think ive got enough room if i used the full length but i never have

il have to get the bathroom wall cibinate out the attik for me nutes and hang the osceling fan upside down from the celing then il have the whole room to play with its about 8 ft long and if i end up with 20 sumthing plants il need it,had to order extra pots and coco today,orderd blocks of coco anyone used them b4 i mean add water to get it rite?

thinking of topping a few of these wen shown sex bak in veg..only a coup[le incase i kill em and my yew shelf wil only cover about 8/12 maybe more if postitioned closer

was thinking of getting sum funnels and legths of hose to sit the funnol on the yew shelf and hav the hose fastened to the bottom and go to the pot on each pot coz wen big i wont be able to get in and down to feed them so if i hav funnels sitting on the shelf be much easier to feed no?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2012)

I will be honest and say that the first paragraph was double dutch. Speak English or dont speak at all  I've never criticised you on yuor grammar before despite accusations, but now i am. Don't know what the fuck that meant


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Evening guys and Dura. Just went on a run with my brother. Its £1400 per kilo of solid up here at the moment. Proper dry up. Fucking cannabis junkies.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I will be honest and say that the first paragraph was double dutch. Speak English or dont speak at all  I've never criticised you on yuor grammar before despite accusations, but now i am. Don't know what the fuck that meant


hang on i best re-read that my self

rite i was saying that dude who has been fucking me with clones i havent toldhim i dont want them, so if he truns up on top of the 20 ive cracked i am gunna have fun,,,,i was going to texxt him saying i dont want them BUT he owes me that quater and a tenner so il just keep the clones in leau of what he owes me innit?>

and i was saying my grow room is 8 foot long i think and ive never used the whole rooms o sum light adjusting ect has to be done i i think wats the room needed for upto 20 plants like?


and ive ALWAYS sed my speling suks and my grammers worse haha gives u summet to do reading my shits like trying to workout the countdown cannundram


mash potato and lasagne coming up awww yeh get wsum salad creamon that bich



supersillybilly said:


> Evening guys and Dura. Just went on a run with my brother. Its £1400 per kilo of solid up here at the moment. Proper dry up. Fucking cannabis junkies.lol


would u not travel for it no?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Depending on price. Used to go to Manchester and Liverpool but yes if the price was right


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

arsenal 4nil down! lololololololol gooner cunts!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Depending on price. Used to go to Manchester and Liverpool but yes if the price was right



whats the rite price? per oz i mean/?10 minimum obviously



aww yeh that tea was frikin awsome


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

If i could get 40 KILOS of soapbar at 900 per k, I would drive anywhere


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 15, 2012)

evening lads, thought i'd just pop on to see if there's any arsenal fans here & how there feeling


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If i could get 40 KILOS of soapbar at 900 per k, I would drive anywhere



lol not talking soap tho haha fuk me i aint had any soap that isentr forumula in yrs how much is a bar nowadays last itme i bought a 9 it was about 200 sqwid i remember 5-600 per bar but it was decent


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Your on to a good yield there Sambo. Big difference in the coco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

FarmerWiz said:


> evening lads, thought i'd just pop on to see if there's any arsenal fans here & how there feeling


newuserlol is a arsnel fan most def INNIT SAMBO


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Its 1400 a k just now. Any scousers on the boards or Mancs. Could get rich in a week.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> arsenal 4nil down! lololololololol gooner cunts!!!!!!


you out ya bed yet fat boy slim


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you out ya bed yet fat boy slim



u know i was just thnking wers unlucky haha then u pop up how weird is that

watched first 6 episode of alcatraz last nite VERY GOOD if u aint watched it its well wrth the watch heres the storlylie

in 1963 alcatraz was closed due to infa,ltiing costs and bad condidtions so alcatraz inmates wer shipped out..................but thats NOT what happened

fukin great series so far


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 15, 2012)

Spurs like myself


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite unlucky hows ya doing? where ya been?


kicking little trolls heads in, the dog seeds you were chatting about are kush yes ? and very stinky lol 

i want some for me to smoke but might use them in my grow rooms to put out, am i better growing some for mother plants and then take some cuttings ? or grow some seeds then take cuttings from my best plants and turn them in to my mother plants ? 

im good thanks,had lots of telling offs from mods and some of my threads deleted but apart from that im good  hows you ? i see you have some dog seeds on the way too


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know i was just thnking wers unlucky haha then u pop up how weird is that
> 
> watched first 6 episode of alcatraz last nite VERY GOOD if u aint watched it its well wrth the watch heres the storlylie
> 
> ...



lol funny man, hows you ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its 1400 a k just now. Any scousers on the boards or Mancs. Could get rich in a week.



lol its all good times and that im a madchester lass


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol funny man, hows you ?



still not walking if thats what you mean?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty tired for no reason. Ive nailed the temps in my newish room. 26 with lights on and 16 off. That will do me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

1ST whitney housten diez,,then that bloke from steps







supersillybilly said:


> Pretty tired for no reason. Ive nailed the temps in my newish room. 26 with lights on and 16 off. That will do me


tireing doing nowt mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive just made that torrent and thats the easiest way to get it,
> just download it and open with utorrent then its all the same ur just downloading the torrent file from me rather than the site
> 
> OR download it save it and drag onto your utorrent window


Thanks for sorting that movie out for me mate it is appreciated didn't take long at all to download, i'll be watching later on +rep for the help


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> still not walking if thats what you mean?


no more pics sorry as it makes me feel sick...thats one fucked up foot you have there  sorry hows you apart from the bad bits lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1ST whitney housten diez,,then that bloke from steps
> 
> 
> View attachment 2061423
> ...


lol funny pic funny man


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

as fat boy slim gone back to bed or is he eating the contents of the fridge lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Prob away chocking it thinking about eating the contents of ur gash.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Thanks for sorting that movie out for me mate it is appreciated didn't take long at all to download, i'll be watching later on +rep for the help


no worrys mate sum1 else grabbed it too!lol

that copy is MUCH better than the other one u think the 1st is watchable till u watch that one!

not bad speed was it that was direct from me to u uy would have got it halfthe time but sum1 else pinched it too stil runing in my utorrent 

u ever want anything lemmi know il hook u up

sambo and unlucky a true riu love affir

_*UFC night lads!!!!!!! role on morning*_


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

sambo and unlucky a true riu love affir


fucking el m8 if we can accept u in the thread then i fink unlucky should be alrite lol

but yeah deffo whould spunk all over them fake google pics of the tits......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sambo and unlucky a true riu love affir
> 
> 
> fucking el m8 if we can accept u in the thread then i fink unlucky should be alrite lol
> ...


#


hahaha u fukin letch lol


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Was downa boozer in the Pijp (area in Amsterdam) All of a sudden about 20 meat wagons pull up, full fucking Asterix and Obelix riot gear, trunchens, marching into a supermarket where I believe a few of the Man U and Ajax boys had been having a tussle. A beer or so later and they have two buses pull up, public transport. One gets loeaded up with Man u, one gets loaded up with Ajax, all tied up, hands behind back. lol. nay footie for you the morrow. Mind you, the cells in Holland are 10x better than those in Scotland I can assure you of that.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 15, 2012)

lol sad sad sad......... tut tut


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Funny thing was, we were saying as we rubber knecked on from the warmth of the pub, it's very hard to distinguish the Dutch from the English (in dress sense anyway). At least when we were being silly on the terraces, half the fun was turning up wearing something no one else had...kids these days eh, just can't seem to fight and look good at the same time!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

al football is is violence nowadays lol fucked if im going down elland rd on a matchday get gerotted without even been involved in shit,setting cars on fire n all sorts wat a load of shit watever happened to the GAME i mean its more about going for a fight than watching OR supporting the team,,well the youth of today NO respect


facebook ufc fights start NOW live

http://t.co/04ToB72T


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

send the football fighters to eygpt lmao violence over football lmao fuck that il save it for people who really diserve it....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> send the football fighters to eygpt lmao violence over football lmao fuck that il save it for people who really diserve it....


i know if im gunna get my 1st EVER kicking id like it to be over something more than a fukin air filled ball of leather u know wat i mean wtf this is why i dont do football il stik to the manly shit ufc mma not a bunch of over paid pansies doing FUK ALL for ther coin

MAD FER IT!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know if im gunna get my 1st EVER kicking id like it to be over something more than a fukin air filled ball of leather u know wat i mean wtf this is why i dont do football il stik to the manly shit ufc mma not a bunch of over paid pansies doing FUK ALL for ther coin
> 
> MAD FER IT!!!!


1st ever kicking lmao what that cause they see the foot n feel sorry for ya lol i got a glass jaw m8 first punch i been knocked out a few times lol good thing is ya dont feel nothing after ya been sparked out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

all u lightweights sleepin then!!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 1st ever kicking lmao what that cause they see the foot n feel sorry for ya lol i got a glass jaw m8 first punch i been knocked out a few times lol good thing is ya dont feel nothing after ya been sparked out lol


noi have been banged out BUT never 1 on 1 always ben 2 or 4 handed last time I ended up on a sect 18 while incustody charge...try take my baki u eat peanut butter jar!!!LOL

sambo im 6ft7 22 stone teeth missing so parantly i look like a thug so not many people fuk with me 1 2 1


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

alright slags?

@ic3 cheers mate i'll give you a shout if i ever get stuck, I may take you up on that offer yet, what site is it for and does it work the same as ET? have a good connection so seeding through the night etc wouldn't be a prob


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> noi have been banged out BUT never 1 on 1 always ben 2 or 4 handed last time I ended up on a sect 18 while incustody charge...try take my baki u eat peanut butter jar!!!LOL
> 
> sambo im 6ft7 22 stone teeth missing so parantly i look like a thug so not many people fuk with me 1 2 1


6ft 7'' ya lanky fuck lol

22 stone ya fat bastard lol makes me feel better anyway at 15stone lol

u got anything nice to smoke 2night? nothin worth smokin round ear at the mo but shitloads of pyscho,livers n blue cheese ready nxt week always the way not mucn qaulity around here then shitloads at once.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> alright slags?
> 
> @ic3 cheers mate i'll give you a shout if i ever get stuck, I may take you up on that offer yet, what site is it for and does it work the same as ET? have a good connection so seeding through the night etc wouldn't be a prob


what u doing up still ya dirty slaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

you knows me mate just sat yer watching all the soaps the misses has saved up, loving it lol sorted the plants and now got fuck all to do, i'm debating having wank at the mo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 6ft 7'' ya lanky fuck lol
> 
> 22 stone ya fat bastard lol makes me feel better anyway at 15stone lol
> 
> u got anything nice to smoke 2night? nothin worth smokin round ear at the mo but shitloads of pyscho,livers n blue cheese ready nxt week always the way not mucn qaulity around here then shitloads at once.



dunno wat im smokin mat tbh i think whoever grew it mite had hav issues at the end the buds are very pale and wen i pulled on apart was allmost dusty mist wen i did so im thinkin theyhad the start of budrot....it stil tastes great and wrecks you so im thinkin early stages 1.3 for a tenner gotta be summet going down

just had sum subby,and sum gabbies stil aint touched that 32mg patch fuk that wastestes me for about 3 days lol 

just orderd another 12 pots and more coco in blocks this time tho buzzin to be getting shit sorted again


and yeh always like that ther having problems round here scoring lol theyve evn rang me see if i had any oz's in lol wen ther desprate mines good enough even though its grade,,,,fukin know it all know nothing fukwads,,,tbh i dont think they wanna admit that i do shit better than they can find if u get me?

dragon if im up il sort u 720p ufc from tonite if youwant

and ipt yes same as et BUT u must seed bak what you download so yeh i see ur with virgin same as me so leaving all nite is fine u get mega speeds tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> you knows me mate just sat yer watching all the soaps the misses has saved up, loving it lol sorted the plants and now got fuck all to do, i'm debating having wank at the mo



mate the amount of meds im on im lucky if my dik even works hahaha hmmm should i just have admitted that?

and sambo im 6ft 7 so its spread out i mean did my foot look like i was fat?
u may be 15 stone but ur about 2ft tall so fat u most def IS


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate the amount of meds im on im lucky if my dik even works hahaha hmmm should i just have admitted that?
> 
> and sambo im 6ft 7 so its spread out i mean did my foot look like i was fat?
> u may be 15 stone but ur about 2ft tall so fat u most def IS


ya foot looks like it needs chopping off m8 lol 22stone n 6.7 n also u aint doing much exercise cause of the foot ur FAT lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

lmao there is worse things you can admit to mate, how did you know i was with virgin? or i did i mention it? i'm on 10meg at the mo but will be going up to 20 soon, there upping it in the area for free, so should be getting 2+ when downloading, i can get 1.1-1.2 at the max now if the seeders are good


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

oh yeah i don't know what ipt means mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah i don't know what ipt means mate?


ipt just site name u want the invite uinbox me a valid email u get everything full speed

i seen ur isp in utorrent..public trackers u see private no1 sees shit haha

im on 35 mb u get 10% of your max speed as donwload so 10-11 mb youl get 1.1-1.3 Mx I GET 3.5-3.9 ON A NIGHT after midnight so iptorrents no matter if thers 1 seed 99% of uploads are on 1gbit dedi servers (1000mb) im not going into the holw i get a movie in 3-4 mins routine(but i do)
youl be on 20 soon so you will get about 2mb untill virgin cap ur ass down to 10mb like they doo me on a daily basis

AND SAMA YA JELLY BELL TWERP il have u know ive lost weight so as one great man sed *FUUKKK YOUUU!!!*


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

happy days i'll give you a shout 2mo mate and we'll sort it then if that's ok gotta go to bed now i feel fucked plus it'll be easier if the misses is yer as she knows what she's doing i'm a dull cunt at the best of times never mind when it comes to computers and she's already legged it up to bed now her soaps have finished, they haven't slowed down my speeds yet and i used to DL loads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> happy days i'll give you a shout 2mo mate and we'll sort it then if that's ok gotta go to bed now i feel fucked plus it'll be easier if the misses is yer as she knows what she's doing i'm a dull cunt at the best of times never mind when it comes to computers and she's already legged it up to bed now her soaps have finished, they haven't slowed down my speeds yet and i used to DL loads


lol im talking 50-100gb a day im talking about them capping me


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 15, 2012)

Can anyone here recommend lighting for a 2'3 x 2'7 x 6'5 closet? With links or what stores you got the stuff cheapest from. And not sure about hps because there's solid walls all around the closet except for the door which makes venting near imposs


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

morning bitch's i was mingled last night but a nice mingled dont think i upset 2 many people lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning m8. I feel like getting hammered today. First of all Im going to have toast and scrambled egg with a massive mug of tea


----------



## JAMES.BOND.007 (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.idmu.co.uk/sentencingguidelines2012.htm
*New Sentencing Guidelines for Drugs Offences in England & Wales*

_24 Jan 2012
__dont know if someone allready posted this but makes interesting reading , seems less but bigger plants are the way forward ?




the guidelines restore to Judges the option to impose community sentences for non-commercial scale growers (e.g. heavy users or those involved in small-scale social supply).

Click to expand...





There is a potential issue with the number of plants which will require clarification via case law. Thresholds of 9x plants and 28x plants would, if they refer to all the plants within a system rather than mature plants or those plants capable of being brought to maturity, potentially restrict the capacity of user-growers to achieve self-sufficiency.9x mature plants could generate around 1oz per week over a cycle, sufficient for the consumption of all but the heaviest users in the UK, however if the total includes immature plants the production capacity could be halved. A continuous system would thus be limited to 1x mother plant, 4x cuttings and 4x mature plants, sufficient to sustain only moderate levels of use over a cycle.28x plants, if including immature plants, would in a continous system be limted to 10-12 flowering plants, 12-16 cuttings or immature plants and possibly 2x mother plants. This could well represent a personal-scale cultivation for a typical heavy user.By limiting the number of plants rather than the available space or wattage of lighting, growers will be incentivised to grow fewer but larger plants to maximise the potential yield.

Click to expand...

_​


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 16, 2012)

Greed will be the downfall of man!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

u wana delete posts at least give a reason???


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

wheres my reason for deleting it??? people need to no shit like this.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

ive gave u a reason above pal..


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> ive gave u a reason above pal..


where?????


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

its on the post were i deleted...it says not helpful towards riu..


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

there are no feds involved on riu..simple as that sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> there are no feds involved on riu..simple as that sambo


u talking to yaself? looks like it with all me posts that u have deleted....................


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

i get more sense talking to myself lol..especially when the missus around


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Bold statement to make Kev, saying there is no cops on here. Now I do believe the DS or SCS in the UK don't have the manpower or time to police weed/grower fourms but these fucking Americans. They have more departments to their police than UKRG has teeth. was moving major amounts and by the sounds of it, not giving a fuck and became lazy/relaxed and thought what alot of big players do - he thought he was untouchable. Just be careful and trust your instincts. If something dosen't feel right 9/10 it isn't


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 16, 2012)

im sure there have been policemen treated better than noobs on here..


----------



## Airwave (Feb 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Bold statement to make Kev, saying there is no cops on here. Now I do believe the DS or SCS in the UK don't have the manpower or time to police weed/grower fourms but these fucking Americans. They have more departments to their police than UKRG has teeth. was moving major amounts and by the sounds of it, not giving a fuck and became lazy/relaxed and thought what alot of big players do - he thought he was untouchable. Just be careful and trust your instincts. If something dosen't feel right 9/10 it isn't


Yep. Complacency is one of your worst enemies in this game.
Also, he was shifting it across state lines, which makes it a federal crime. If the FBI got involved he's looking at a lot of bird.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2012)

afternoon zoo dwellers , another community service shift completed.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2012)

were u trying to get a hold of me Billy? i was just heading out the door wae ma son tae go tae his mums when ye phoned.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Bold statement to make Kev, saying there is no cops on here. Now I do believe the DS or SCS in the UK don't have the manpower or time to police weed/grower fourms but these fucking Americans. They have more departments to their police than UKRG has teeth. was moving major amounts and by the sounds of it, not giving a fuck and became lazy/relaxed and thought what alot of big players do - he thought he was untouchable. Just be careful and trust your instincts. If something dosen't feel right 9/10 it isn't


lol sily dont bring my teeth into shit my name in the same sentence and police aint good tyvm 

lol just seen a didgy stain on my finger thought id got sum poo on it after my morning crap,,,,,,was not poo just summet of the child LMAO



dura72 said:


> afternoon zoo dwellers , another community service shift completed.


FUK u 3 hrs ahead of the uk? our CS dont finih till 3/4pm


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2012)

comm service usually doesnt finish till 3 pm mate but the works van needed some mechanical attention and they had to bring a specialist mechanic in to do it, the local transport office guys arent allowed.....new wipers, oil and power steering top ups...i kid you not!! we had two experienced mechanics in the van today but due to liability insurance shit its gotta be done by a specifically appointed tradesman....fuckin nuts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> comm service usually doesnt finish till 3 pm mate but the works van needed some mechanical attention and they had to bring a specialist mechanic in to do it, the local transport office guys arent allowed.....new wipers, oil and power steering top ups...i kid you not!! we had two experienced mechanics in the van today but due to liability insurance shit its gotta be done by a specifically appointed tradesman....fuckin nuts.


mate i belive you seriously ive seen it happen summets fucked up and is the simplest of fixes 1-0 people OVER qualified to repair but wont due to insurance or health and safety lmao

on anothe rnote
my rumble pad turned up for pc today gunna get sum games going see how she fairs on the 22 hd screen make me decide wether a new gpu is in order


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

I am only aware that he discussed and never actually shipped which is why the charge is Conspiracy....



Airwave said:


> Yep. Complacency is one of your worst enemies in this game.
> Also, he was shifting it across state lines, which makes it a federal crime. If the FBI got involved he's looking at a lot of bird.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

yeh i was ona conspiric to supply charge once its fuking amamzing what they get

my deps had a diagramme on the front with all our mobile numers wth arrows and the amount off calls made between each,,,,in the deps EVERY etxt meesage sent,,, the othe rmorons got slammed i got 3 yr the text messages man fucked us up never again...hence why i dont use a mobile phone EVER


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

hows this for bad luck.

a guy i knew that grew for years in toon, like at least 8-9 years and never got pinched for growing downed tools and gave it up said the paranoia was too much for his head. he now works in a local hydro shop that got a visit from the plod the other month. 5-0 raided a grow house and found his prints on a load of panda film roll. obviously he'd been touching it in the shop but they were adamant and raided his house n found a half ounce percy. nowt will come of it probably but a caution for weed. right shitter tho having not been collared for that long.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows this for bad luck.
> 
> a guy i knew that grew for years in toon, like at least 8-9 years and never got pinched for growing downed tools and gave it up said the paranoia was too much for his head. he now works in a local hydro shop that got a visit from the plod the other month. 5-0 raided a grow house and found his prints on a load of panda film roll. obviously he'd been touching it in the shop but they were adamant and raided his house n found a half ounce percy. nowt will come of it probably but a caution for weed. right shitter tho having not been collared for that long.



lol sorta like my pal who got pinched for finding his prints on sum blak bags he gave his m8,,,his mate used em for disposing stalks and the main plant and cuttings lol


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

that's why it's good to recycle, lol.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 16, 2012)

elenor.rigby said:


> im sure there have been policemen treated better than noobs on here..


Oh jesus are you still crying about how_ much riu sucks and how the mods are all meanie-heads who won't let me talk shit??? 
Boo-hoo....

_


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck me, Im ultra safe with my grow room. I raid petrol garages for them plastic gloves and everythings bleached when I leave. Don't mind getting caugh with my hands in the cookie jar but fingerprints or DNA would be a fucker. Its cheating. lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2012)

tell the truth...the plastic gloves are for your saturday nite raping sessions and yer mid week rubber fetish masterbation marathon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Listen I saved someone from getting raped one night.........I stayed in. Boom Boom.

Never understood that gimp, rubber fetish and getting high heels into yer baws. I like to hurt them not the other way about. lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2012)

ahm the same mate, that whole 'beat me till i scream' number isny for me, ive been handcuffed and battered enuff times no tae think its kinky, and then presented with a bill for the 'pleasure' of it by a Judge....


----------



## Gik69 (Feb 16, 2012)

hi i have some autos that are 3 weeks away from the stated 11 weeks that they should be done and i know that i need to flush them 2 weeks before harvest but my Q is do cfls make the plant take longer?
as i need to know when to flush them. many thanks!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Listen I saved someone from getting raped one night.........I stayed in. Boom Boom.


lol u wrongen


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 16, 2012)

What's black wrinkly and floats in the bath?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

Too easy. I hear kev costners lookin for work


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 16, 2012)

Answer Trevor McDonald's ball bag


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha I honestly thought it would be Whitney


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 16, 2012)

how do gents n nipples
week left on bc n it stinks man. plenty seeds in her to which is a plus.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

i was not expecting this when it was labeled muslim pussy lmao



wer the fuk is everyone? watching gay midget porn i my guess,,,spec them wrongens sambo and sillyblly


----------



## Griffta (Feb 16, 2012)

Quiet in here tonight. Has someone robbed sambos vodka, is Dura locked up, is billy sniffing some 'proper', is pukka fucking around with his plant pics in photoshop to make em look bigger lol, is bakwala's stalker currently eating her liver, has unlucky been banned, has tip top fucked off to canada? WTF people?! 

...your all just blazed the fuck out aren't ya. Well I'll fucking skin up then


----------



## Airwave (Feb 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> View attachment 2063153
> 
> Quiet in here tonight. Has someone robbed sambos vodka, is Dura locked up, is billy sniffing some 'proper', is pukka fucking around with his plant pics in photoshop to make em look bigger lol, is bakwala's stalker currently eating her liver, has unlucky been banned, has tip top fucked off to canada? WTF people?!
> 
> ...your all just blazed the fuck out aren't ya. Well I'll fucking skin up then


I'm waiting for a very garlic curry to be delivered to my door by an illegal immigrant.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> View attachment 2063153
> 
> Quiet in here tonight. Has someone robbed sambos vodka, is Dura locked up, is billy sniffing some 'proper', is pukka fucking around with his plant pics in photoshop to make em look bigger lol, is bakwala's stalker currently eating her liver, has unlucky been banned, has tip top fucked off to canada? WTF people?!
> 
> ...your all just blazed the fuck out aren't ya. Well I'll fucking skin up then


Haha made me chuckle that griff!


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

nice comment griff. When was the last time someone got pelted with hailstones. I used to be involved with alot of encounters with them fuckers but along time ago. Im stoned out ma cunt.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> View attachment 2063153
> 
> Quiet in here tonight. Has someone robbed sambos vodka, is Dura locked up, is billy sniffing some 'proper', is pukka fucking around with his plant pics in photoshop to make em look bigger lol, is bakwala's stalker currently eating her liver, has unlucky been banned, has tip top fucked off to canada? WTF people?!
> 
> ...your all just blazed the fuck out aren't ya. Well I'll fucking skin up then


well i dunno wether im happy NOT to be included or wounded?

just got given a money bag with wat they say is weed(fir free) well he was given it then gave it too me

on 1st glances it looks like soil or summet,,smells earthy,,,but upon CLOSE inspection i can see leaves n shit in ther? hash maybe? never had hash so i wouldnt have a clue,

put a lil in a msall single rizla and smoking it my eyes felt heavy hmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i dunno wether im happy NOT to be included or wounded?
> 
> just got given a money bag with wat they say is weed(fir free) well he was given it then gave it too me
> 
> ...


oh yeh and waiting for last nites ufc to finish donwloading ffs capped by virgin to 6 mb LOL wankers i now only gett 600kb download speed til morning and for a 3gb file thats slow


----------



## Airwave (Feb 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh and waiting for last nites ufc to finish donwloading ffs capped by virgin to 6 mb LOL wankers i now only gett 600kb download speed til morning and for a 3gb file thats slow


Is that what's happened to my speed? I started off with 150 Mbps and now I'm down to 65.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Is that what's happened to my speed? I started off with 150 Mbps and now I'm down to 65.


yeh ther ALWAYS A fair usage policy in the small print i.e over so much u get slowed down in peak hrs i.e 8-10am 4pm-midnight


----------



## Airwave (Feb 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther ALWAYS A fair usage policy in the small print i.e over so much u get slowed down in peak hrs i.e 8-10am 4pm-midnight


So what's the point in paying for the different size packages in the first place if they are going to cap it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> So what's the point in paying for the different size packages in the first place if they are going to cap it?


i know mate the faster the speed the LOWER the fair usage policy so wen they say unlimited,,,they mean within reason BUT if you do go ver they wont charge u per gb like other ips's do

stuff like BT and SKY they do offer treully unlmited BUT they say UPTO 24mb u only get 6 so at 600kb lol u can download for a yr and still not get very much
us are on dsl we can download at warp speed so get a lot,me,recently been eptying me server so 100gb plus daily,

they say they slow you down because your hogging the areas bandwidth


AND in the hours wer u do get full speed that makes up for the few hrs ur not geting full speed like i say oonly peak hrs u will se at like 1am roughly it boost bak to normal till morning


----------



## Airwave (Feb 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate the faster the speed the LOWER the fair usage policy so wen they say unlimited,,,they mean within reason BUT if you do go ver they wont charge u per gb like other ips's do
> 
> stuff like BT and SKY they do offer treully unlmited BUT they say UPTO 24mb u only get 6 so at 600kb lol u can download for a yr and still not get very much
> us are on dsl we can download at warp speed so get a lot,me,recently been eptying me server so 100gb plus daily,
> ...


I took a look at the router page the other day and on there it keeps track of your downloads and uploads. Think if you reset it, it might go back to normal speed?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> View attachment 2063153
> 
> Quiet in here tonight. Has someone robbed sambos vodka, is Dura locked up, is billy sniffing some 'proper', is pukka fucking around with his plant pics in photoshop to make em look bigger lol, is bakwala's stalker currently eating her liver, has unlucky been banned, has tip top fucked off to canada? WTF people?!
> 
> ...your all just blazed the fuck out aren't ya. Well I'll fucking skin up then



lol not yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I took a look at the router page the other day and on there it keeps track of your downloads and uploads. Think if you reset it, it might go back to normal speed?



NA dsl have updates to ther stuff every 30 seconds change encryption keys ect its thru ur ip mate hang on gimmi 2 secs il see if vpn works


na vpn donwt work duh~! obviously it goes on router ect ect mac maybe? dunno il clone my mac address tomorow see if it works BUT i doubt its anything that simple lol
wen the uk isps blok certain sites like bt did or are going to blok newzbin thats easy to get round,,,,try reseting ya router m8 cant hurt


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

Griffta said:


> View attachment 2063153
> 
> Quiet in here tonight. Has someone robbed sambos vodka, is Dura locked up, is billy sniffing some 'proper', is pukka fucking around with his plant pics in photoshop to make em look bigger lol, is bakwala's stalker currently eating her liver, has unlucky been banned, has tip top fucked off to canada? WTF people?!
> 
> ...your all just blazed the fuck out aren't ya. Well I'll fucking skin up then


no griff just scared away by your amazing led grow yields and expensive steak eating qaulitys lolol

i was out helping a m8 trim.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> nice comment griff. When was the last time someone got pelted with hailstones. I used to be involved with alot of encounters with them fuckers but along time ago. Im stoned out ma cunt.lol


stoned out ya nut?!? u aint gone fucking crazy n smoke a whole joint av ya lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stoned out ya nut?!? u aint gone fucking crazy n smoke a whole joint av ya lol



what a whole FULL one damn i hear at his age thats not good


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2012)

Holly shit, I did go crazy and smoked a whole joint. Had 3 strong Margiritas first. Totally monged trying to focus on the Man City game, wondering about hailstones. Anyway good morning


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2012)

morning mutants .


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2012)

Wits happening Dura. U getting on it tonight. I am


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2012)

morning morning i was cabbaged again last night, liver needs a break............... not good.

i watched that man city game was pretty good, first time porto lost at home in 3/4yrs i think i heard being said.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been a good lad since new year. only one slip up on the marching pooda. but not the full blown wreck i usually get. missus is happier at least. i on the other hand could murder a Szechuan. at least i've packed the tabs in. week an a half today. not been the easiest to get along with as you can imagine.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2012)

Aye it was a good game. I was pretty rubbered last night. Someone is coming to see me. They have got a load of macbooks for £150, apparently retail at 700 bar.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been a good lad since new year. only one slip up on the marching pooda. but not the full blown wreck i usually get. missus is happier at least. i on the other hand could murder a Szechuan. at least i've packed the tabs in. week an a half today. not been the easiest to get along with as you can imagine.


I love smoking. Fuck quitting. I love sniffing. Fuck quitting. I love eating. Fuck quitting. I love drinking. Fuck quitting...........the list is endless. Your a long time dead


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wits happening Dura. U getting on it tonight. I am


nah, not the nite. the bird wants tae go tae the big smoke the morra so ahve gotta watch the pennies also it'll mean ahm no draggin a hangover round Glasgow wae me. jist for a quiet yin ah think.....famous last words fae me.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2012)

any o you lot thought any more about a possible get together for the denizen of riu?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I love smoking. Fuck quitting. I love sniffing. Fuck quitting. I love eating. Fuck quitting. I love drinking. Fuck quitting...........the list is endless. Your a long time dead


smoking tabs is gash. never said id quit the rest. haha me? i'm a long time dead hahaha your a soon time dead fella


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 17, 2012)

Aye long time dead. Fast women and nice cars....or is that the other way about. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

im a fat fucker with a borderline drink problem. i was just trying to feel good bout giving up the tabs. got me thinking bout a cheeky g now though.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

you are funny Donald!!!

edit, they flyers arrived btw. looks dandy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2012)

morning ukers!!!! just had a chuckle watching kevin and perry LOL awsome movie, nurse just been round and a big fuk off chunk of flesh fell of me fooot? eww naystey 

sent them 20 to my pals to get em in prop last nite this morning the all stood up,,,well i was told ther sum cushty gentics ther 

texted that moron who's been messin g me with the clones telling him to forget about em im going in a diffrent direction fromnow on........no reply wat a fag ffs lol

how is everyone this GLORIOUS morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

DST said:


> you are funny Donald!!!
> 
> edit, they flyers arrived btw. looks dandy!


sweeet as me nuts fella, cant wait to see one in the flesh. i printed one at graft but it wasn't much cop on normal paper. think i'll sneak a stack of the gaffers photo paper n have a gan.

TFI FRIDAY pubward bound


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2012)

yer just a bunch of pissheds innit!!! hahaha makes me think why dont i drink? thr muct be summet good about it iwth you lot raving on about it all the time,,u lot single men or what? i know my missus wouldnt let me go out alone pubbing it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2012)

My lass complains. If I'm out long enough, i can't hear it


----------



## unlucky (Feb 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My lass complains. If I'm out long enough, i can't hear it



thats not nice mr.......... lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> any o you lot thought any more about a possible get together for the denizen of riu?



I'm still up for it just got to find possible dates and locations UK or Dam i'm there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm still up for it just got to find possible dates and locations UK or Dam i'm there


haha i camnt even get out the house.......all round mine then yeh! haha,,wait til summer tho il gtthe pool built in the agrden we can have a big gay riu partaaay


----------



## dura72 (Feb 17, 2012)

ahm so bored wi usa


----------



## delvite (Feb 18, 2012)

g'day growers uk grow - 8 new pics ............... https://www.rollitup.org/members/delvite-298715/albums/tie-me-bitches-down-26536/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2012)

_*I woke up with a boner this morning and since the missus, is out of town I wasn't quite sure what to do with the damn thing. I could tell it was going to hang around for awhile so I figured I'd put it to use. Here's a few ideas I came up with...

First, I took an old wooden tv tray, the kind you use for breakfast in bed, and placed a checker board on it. Then I positioned the board between myself and the erect penis. See where I'm going with this? Me and the penis are playing checkers! I wanted to make him look more like an opponent so I painted some eyes on him and fashioned a crude sombrero out of cardboard and placed it on his head. He almost passed as a swarthy little Mexican dude, staring across the board at me, waiting for me to make my move. We played for awhile and I beat him three games out of four.

Next was our deep sea adventure. I took an old fish aquarium I had and painted some fish on the side. I also threw in a few octopi, just for flair. Then I dressed the erect penis as a deep-sea diver, and by turning the tank upside down and moving it back and forth, I created the illusion of a deep sea diver investigating the mysteries of the oceans floor.

Eventually the excitement became too much for the poor erect penis, and it curled down to take a nap.

I'm already formulating plans for the next erect penis adventures.

Ideas? 

Please share*
_


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

hows all the uk growers 2day then ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

a liitle pic of my 10 finger leaf


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 18, 2012)

The livers/blues Im growing, most leafs are just 3 fingered. Its weird


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2012)

ive just ordered a takeway online at that just eat place pretty damn impressive....now lets see if they get the order rite cripy beef n spare rib heaven :gargggle:


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 18, 2012)

my first grow  not done a bio yet just hoping i dont kill them lol any hints or tips will be appreciated


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The livers/blues Im growing, most leafs are just 3 fingered. Its weird


put some pics up


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive just ordered a takeway online at that just eat place pretty damn impressive....now lets see if they get the order rite cripy beef n spare rib heaven :gargggle:


my man uses them and says there spot on and you get lots of free stuff......... let us know how you get on ......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> my man uses them and says there spot on and you get lots of free stuff......... let us know how you get on ......



fuckin awsome!!! food was estimated at 11pm came at 10.40 orderd at about 10 so thats great! free prawn cracks(as always) and 2 free bannanna fritter puddings  awsome will be using again beats being held up by the language barriar and i gave a 50p tip so i feel good i mean 50p thats like a yr wages bak home init


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuckin awsome!!! food was estimated at 11pm came at 10.40 orderd at about 10 so thats great! free prawn cracks(as always) and 2 free bannanna fritter puddings  awsome will be using again beats being held up by the language barriar and i gave a 50p tip so i feel good i mean 50p thats like a yr wages bak home init



lol glad all went well.....


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

.................... lol defo


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 18, 2012)

choco swirl cake n custard for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> choco swirl cake n custard for me



yeh man!!! haha i couldntty eat all m e take away SO for 3am mucnhies i got----bbq psare ribs---egg fried rice---chicken curry---crispy beef strips in OK souce awwww god thats soo sexy i could just rub it all over me and have a manly 30 mins !lmao haha

yeh unlucky i was pretty suprised fort it would all be fucked up,,thats the way forward coz at the end of the day ther only gunna have decent takeaways for this shit i cant see the local greasy chicken trotters express doing it,

gunna chillax and watch the gray just noticed a unwatermarked version follwed by that film" brake" looks good too one of them u aint heard of coz aint bee nadvertised over here yet 

anyways wats with the 10 leave ganja? they tards or what? lol never seen a 10 leave ganja plant BUT id never seen a 3 leave til my last grow fuk with all the breeding soon be just 1 spike for the leaf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> my first grow View attachment 2067064View attachment 2067066View attachment 2067068View attachment 2067069View attachment 2067070View attachment 2067067View attachment 2067065 not done a bio yet just hoping i dont kill them lol any hints or tips will be appreciated



they all female mate or u sexing em?

n what light u got the 16 under?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh man!!! haha i couldntty eat all m e take away SO for 3am mucnhies i got----bbq psare ribs---egg fried rice---chicken curry---crispy beef strips in OK souce awwww god thats soo sexy i could just rub it all over me and have a manly 30 mins !lmao haha
> 
> yeh unlucky i was pretty suprised fort it would all be fucked up,,thats the way forward coz at the end of the day ther only gunna have decent takeaways for this shit i cant see the local greasy chicken trotters express doing it,
> 
> ...


lol no not tards, thay look healthy as fk its vanilla kush and thay have 7/8/9's all over them but this one had 10 and it looks like one is going to have 11, mad as fk but like i say looking very good, the pic i put up is not the biggest on the plant,,, its mad lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 18, 2012)

Ha ha go go joey555..... He is on a roll......i fucking love you joey555.......... Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 18, 2012)

just got in, caused mayhem lol fuck em people who sit around boasting about violence like its fucking cool!!! i fucked em all off told em exactly what i fink of there boasts didnt go down to well.................


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

Some fucking mods on this fucking site piss me right off big time....no good fucking wankers and dirty sluts


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 19, 2012)

sure u do same for them unlucky. haha
so what happening peeps?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> sure u do same for them unlucky. haha
> so what happening peeps?


i fucking will be doing soon


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 19, 2012)

wow this thread is slow as now. been rereading it. everybody seems to off done one.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just got in, caused mayhem lol fuck em people who sit around boasting about violence like its fucking cool!!! i fucked em all off told em exactly what i fink of there boasts didnt go down to well.................


Must have been nose candy being consumed. Turns people into proper wankers especially if you don't know them that well. I always find if I dont know them they talk about how hard they are and what dodgyness they are up too. Me, I tell people fuck all. It will come back and bite you on the arse. Im feeling fresh for a Sunday. Unlucky, thought you were getting back to me


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Must have been nose candy being consumed. Turns people into proper wankers especially if you don't know them that well. I always find if I dont know them they talk about how hard they are and what dodgyness they are up too. Me, I tell people fuck all. It will come back and bite you on the arse. Im feeling fresh for a Sunday. Unlucky, thought you were getting back to me


its a no..he dont wanna no at all


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've just played the Nigerian version of Cluedo.

It turned out to be Abasiama Dideoluwakusidede, in the mud hut with somebody else's bank details.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone into boxing? derrick chisero is a fucking bellend http://youtu.be/MWQs8nMsZNg 

annoyingly though david haye is probably not good enough to give him a pasting. both are an embarrassment to the uk


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 19, 2012)

He glassed me he glassed me, what a whining little bitch didn't even have a scratch on him haha


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2012)

lol....... mornin ppl .................. [video=youtube;MWQs8nMsZNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=MWQs8nMsZNg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

i'm gonna shoot him hahaaha aye right oh. what a tool.


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm gonna shoot him hahaaha aye right oh. what a tool.


lol he such a spanner lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

that's being unfair to spanners. i miss eubank classy and mental. i reckon he'd be class to go on the pop with


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's being unfair to spanners. i miss eubank classy and mental. i reckon he'd be class to go on the pop with


 shots with eubank? count me in lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

i used to be right into the boxing but heavyweight fighting is fuckin shit now, klitschko's a decent boxer but theres no one out there that can give him a real challenge. ive kinda lost track of who's worth watchin though to be honest. i alwys prefered watchin mid weight fighters like eubank, he was a pure asshole but very entertaining.


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2012)

i think all sports nowerdays have some sort of fix to them?


----------



## mad dog bark (Feb 19, 2012)

must b if united manage win prem with how shite they played this year haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

hahahahahahaha. fucking tit. Bawbags at 10 paces


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

its been so downhill for a few years. pudgy hatton, audrey harrison. haye it goes on. apparently amir khan is no mug anymore being trained by old man mayweather. 

pacquiao is blatantly full of roids so we wont see him and mayweather. not surprising you've stopped following it dura


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

Chisora gave a good account of himself for guy that's had less than 20 pro fights he did better than princess haye, Haye is a fucking pussy as the link proves


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

I liked the Dark Destroyer. He was nuts and got more nuts. lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

Nigel Ben was a fucking warrior every time he climbed in the ring you knew a war was about to start the guy is a legend.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2012)

that fight against gerald mclening i think that was his name the bloke who got brain damage after the fight, but the fight its self was fucking wicked ben was knock down in the 1st round n a few more times but came back n won qaulity, sad that the other got brain damage after but the fight was 1 of the best i seen, was so long ago was just on channel 3 lol


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Sour Cherry>>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-53.html#post7143457


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

afternoon ukers how is everyone today?
whats the subject?


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like the boxing or if u really into it the haye n chisora spat lol afternoon all


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they all female mate or u sexing em?
> 
> n what light u got the 16 under?


fem mate as far as i can tell an 600w will be going on 12-12 in a couple of weeks im being taught as i go as there only so much readin up i can do before i had 2 say ok time 2 grow a set an give this a go


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;glhtMGmr4Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=glhtMGmr4Us[/video] lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> fem mate as far as i can tell an 600w will be going on 12-12 in a couple of weeks im being taught as i go as there only so much readin up i can do before i had 2 say ok time 2 grow a set an give this a go


lol just dont tell to cunt AND make sure ur mate dont tell no 1 pissed up or anything not even his missus thats the only way ur gunna get cought using a 600 
ther looing ok too man just reember dont fuss over em too much n leave em to grow n ul be well impressed

anyways good look man )


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol just dont tell to cunt AND make sure ur mate dont tell no 1 pissed up or anything not even his missus thats the only way ur gunna get cought using a 600
> ther looing ok too man just reember dont fuss over em too much n leave em to grow n ul be well impressed
> 
> anyways good look man )


no he wont an i defo wont my mate grows his own hes just educating me on the points i have trouble understanding lol 

only thing that concerns me at the moment is tht some of the leaves have yellow tips is this too much water or too little ??? or perfectly normal


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> no he wont an i defo wont my mate grows his own hes just educating me on the points i have trouble understanding lol
> 
> only thing that concerns me at the moment is tht some of the leaves have yellow tips is this too much water or too little ??? or perfectly normal


lol, dont worry about it, when everybody first starts growing they drive themselves insane worrying over ABSOLUTELY every single issue. leaf colour is an indicator of problems but the colours change at various times thru the grow cycle , if it become s worse then post sum pics( we cant tell without pics) otherr than that just chill and let it be. half of us in here really dont give a shit these days coz we've been growing for a while, christ unless my leaves turn black and fall off i dont bother my arse.


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> my first grow View attachment 2067064View attachment 2067066View attachment 2067068View attachment 2067069View attachment 2067070View attachment 2067067View attachment 2067065





dura72 said:


> lol, dont worry about it, when everybody first starts growing they drive themselves insane worrying over ABSOLUTELY every single issue. leaf colour is an indicator of problems but the colours change at various times thru the grow cycle , if it become s worse then post sum pics( we cant tell without pics) otherr than that just chill and let it be. half of us in here really dont give a shit these days coz we've been growing for a while, christ unless my leaves turn black and fall off i dont bother my arse.


pics mate....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, dont worry about it, when everybody first starts growing they drive themselves insane worrying over ABSOLUTELY every single issue.


lol yeh i remember my firts one never mind my self i drove everyone else insane slightest thing and i was making posts lol

yeh just chillax with it man ther called weed for a reason your just ther to help em along  hope it goes well mate keep us updated,

il be starting my journal end of week 19/20 all nicely stood up in the pro box thank TTT u d man for the seeds no lets see what happens

foot update coming soon guys!!LOL,,shoulda done a journal shoudlnt i


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

What a fucking buzz. Just went thro a door and smashed anything that moved. Best buzz Ive had in years


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

sumbody knick 50p fae you?


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

just a query but in summer do any of yous meet up? or go on days out not wanting to go to ppls houses an not wanting to become there new best mate but to share bit of first hand knowledge ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

Aye something like that. Cunts robbed the wrong person. Some rush so it was


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> pics mate....


the plants look fine mate, not too easy to make anything out coz the lights are on although i could see the small yellow tips, dont worry about it . just keep an eye that it doesnt increase, if it does then a flush should sort it.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye something like that. Cunts robbed the wrong person. Some rush so it was


I hope all that was left was blood stains and body parts lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

Some of us know each other personaly(unfortunatley). We should meet up but I think alot of guys on here smoke too much weed and would b para


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> no he wont an i defo wont my mate grows his own hes just educating me on the points i have trouble understanding lol
> 
> only thing that concerns me at the moment is tht some of the leaves have yellow tips is this too much water or too little ??? or perfectly normal


Maybe nute burn but without pics can't be certain but as the other guys said no panic


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

cheers dura 

an yeah billy maybe if made it a meet up at daft oclock in mornin we would all prob turn up only half stoned


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye something like that. Cunts robbed the wrong person. Some rush so it was


ahhh, was it that issue wae yer nephew we spoke aboot?


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats it exactly Dura. Just had a bt warrior on the fone saying im going to be taken out. I said thats nice. I like Indian food. Time and fucking place skid mark.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol, ahve had few o those calls over he years. christ at yin point ah was getting death threats weekly, a jist laffed and told them tae cum tae ma door....fuckin samurai sword behind the door, axe next tae the bed. its always made me chuckle when folk fone tae threaten ye, it just gives u a warning and time to prepare. if ahm out tae get ye, the first you'll know about it is when ye wake up in hospital. Fuck warning cunts or givin them the opportunity tae square go you, dark alley wae a fuckin hammer. nae witnesses, nae warnings, nae worries.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone who rings you telling u ther gunna kill you aint gunna do i t frikin pussies

hearing ya dura on the sleepin with shit all over the house just in case,,bak in the day like couldnt do it now with a family i just dont get involved in that shit no more,every car pulls up u chek every fucking noise your all over it...na man to much paranoi for this cat


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

i dont think about it tooo much myself now but old habits and all that, i try not to get involved coz ah just dont need it in my life. that incident last year kinda pissed me off, i almost died as a result and i kinda stepped back and asked maself what wid the effect have been on those around me, christ ive got a 3 year old son so its time tae chill a bit and step back. plus im almost 40 so theres no real need for it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i dont think about it tooo much myself now but old habits and all that, i try not to get involved coz ah just dont need it in my life. that incident last year kinda pissed me off, i almost died as a result and i kinda stepped back and asked maself what wid the effect have been on those around me, christ ive got a 3 year old son so its time tae chill a bit and step back. plus im almost 40 so theres no real need for it.


yeh ther comes a point in your life u gotta think its not just abnout you,its about those around you,wwen you young and get told that ur like yeh w/eva but wen u get 30+ with family who live with you,you gotta know that it does reflect on themand they feel the tension too, and not just that but what if yur kid got hurt in the x fire?

suks man but big peops for knowing thi, i know people who got familys and trouble isa daily thing not good,having guns and weapons around the house and a child lives ther but he has too incase thers shit, not cool

so again props man for realising that and u aint one fo these fella who teach ther kids how o skin up and steal cars going to arrange starightners with ur kid in tow,
dont gte me wrong im gunn aget my littles to a gym start her fighting or sum shit but that sport not street bullshit,
luckily wer in the generationwer we wont see it all goes tits up so trying to teach our kids respect and oldskool ways is the best we can do to prepare them for the mad max type shit thats going to happen the way shits going OR when that meth hits the uk it will be fucking chaos

won some bitsd on ebay tonite rater good day new ram coming my way so hopefuily replacing what ive got will be good


anyone need any 2gb ddr3 stik for ther pc? wil have 2


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

i just bought 2 x 1 gig sticks for mine two weeks ago, thats all this m/board can handle, think i mite need a wee graphics card just to help it a bit, tbh my pc is just for basic surfing and writing essays on so i dont need anything to clever, if i wanna play games i'll use my ps3 .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just bought 2 x 1 gig sticks for mine two weeks ago, thats all this m/board can handle, think i mite need a wee graphics card just to help it a bit, tbh my pc is just for basic surfing and writing essays on so i dont need anything to clever, if i wanna play games i'll use my ps3 .



yeh i need a graphics card got a full liquid cooling setuo i may sell to buy one,i mean u can get em for under 30 qwid for a 1gb but its 30 qwid we just aint got,,just won sum sik ram on ebay for a tenner biidded even tho he said collection early,offered a extra 5er for him to post em

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170782343093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

tbh dont know why i bidded lol i should be going for gb sticks x4 so il have 16gb in the puter

well if anyone does want these 2gb stik i got 2 of em so just lemmi know il send em werevr


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

ok guys, need help, im goin banana's here, cant post pics of my 2 girls.

1st grow..

leaves are yellowing, dont wanna go thru it if i dont need to, if you can read a thread already put up any help grateful...tnx guyz


----------



## Airwave (Feb 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i need a graphics card got a full liquid cooling setuo i may sell to buy one,i mean u can get em for under 30 qwid for a 1gb but its 30 qwid we just aint got,,just won sum sik ram on ebay for a tenner biidded even tho he said collection early,offered a extra 5er for him to post em
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170782343093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


Why so much?


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

if the leaves are drooping towards the soil, is this underwatered?? under 600w soduim bulbs and temp was up at 30c and think she needs a good water, wasnt sure if it was ovre water, but now leaves are dry i gave her like 50ml 2day she was great last night, the other since i have left a day is picking up a little.. some one said it was my soils ph, i use all mix and was told it had a ph of about 6.8??? they are about 10days old and 4" high so were doing ok, then i stuck in the 600w duel spec...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Why so much?


encoding and rendoring mate,,,sum of the adobe stuf i use u ned 16gb to even run it(well wanting to use)
and that will make me sweet for wen i swap from amd phenom11 to a intel i7 the cpu im after as i7 is 899 i dont think the missus will let me so im going for the i7 3.3ghz extreme edition i think ts abot 2-250


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> if the leaves are drooping towards the soil, is this underwatered?? under 600w soduim bulbs and temp was up at 30c and think she needs a good water, wasnt sure if it was ovre water, but now leaves are dry i gave her like 50ml 2day she was great last night, the other since i have left a day is picking up a little.. some one said it was my soils ph, i use all mix and was told it had a ph of about 6.8??? they are about 10days old and 4" high so were doing ok, then i stuck in the 600w duel spec...



na drooping leaves in underwatered if i remember ritely?

just leave em til the pot is really light let em search for water otheriwse it wil tsump ther growth as they wil get lazy sat in moisture all the time


heres a wuestion

got um 9 litre blocks of coco how much water per block do i add to make it coco soil?


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.fertilefibre.com/coircocopeat/coir-blocks-bales-discs/


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na drooping leaves in underwatered if i remember ritely?
> 
> just leave em til the pot is really light let em search for water otheriwse it wil tsump ther growth as they wil get lazy sat in moisture all the time
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > na drooping leaves in underwatered if i remember ritely?
> ...


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

http://forum.grasscity.com/absolute-beginners/987297-first-grow-lots-pics-help\input-please-4.html man this is how mines is kinda looking and he said tht was underwatered?? im leavin mines to dry rite oot b4 drownin them till some runs oot aboot a pint for a 4" pot be ok.?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

What's the difference between marmalade and Jam?

You can't marmalade your cock up a birds arse


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

soz guys, really need advice..REALLY dry feeling leaves...?


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

this is how mines kinda looks...

but not quite tht bad yet?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> http://forum.grasscity.com/absolute-beginners/987297-first-grow-lots-pics-help\input-please-4.html man this is how mines is kinda looking and he said tht was underwatered?? im leavin mines to dry rite oot b4 drownin them till some runs oot aboot a pint for a 4" pot be ok.?


that sounds about right. is this your first grow ah take it? dont worry about it so much, you'll drive yourself insane, lol. every single one of us in here has been exactly where you are right now. its fuckin murder, ye get paranoid as fuck ower the slightest wee thing. it usually turns out fine in the end, sure you will have failures, thats just life but you will get there. pics are always the best way tae get replys, so many problems sound the same when described so its much better tae see the problem. like i said to you before there are all levels of growers in the uk thread, and we're all pretty sound guys, hang about long enuff and you'll get tae meet us all, sum of know each other personally and the patter in here is pretty funny at times.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> soz guys, really need advice..REALLY dry feeling leaves...?


if your really worried then just water it, or if its dry right now why dont you just pop it out the pot and check the roots are developing . have you tried re-potting yet?


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

ive got a fan on them also, but was told draughts were bad, well i cant keep them at right temp without doing so..


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if your really worried then just water it, or if its dry right now why dont you just pop it out the pot and check the roots are developing . have you tried re-potting yet?


no, not got soil with me here rite now or i would, dont wanna shock them, im trying to use a fan just above plant height lvl and they are getting a little breeze aff this, is this bad?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> ive got a fan on them also, but was told draughts were bad, well i cant keep them at right temp without doing so..


you need a fan on them for a few reasons; it helps the stalk thicken when its young by putting pressure against it, bit like lifting weights ; it reduces heat by pushing the air around; when they get bigger it helps by drawing fresh air and giving a good breeze throughout thick foliage, this reduces mould and other shit from developing. i always have a fan going.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

i didnt mean to actaully repot right now but if you wanna check the roots you can take the whole plant and soil out the pot and you'll see if there are roots all thru the soil, i dont mean by poking into it just squeeze your pot all the way round to loosen the soil, turn it up side down with one hand supporting the plant and then tap the bottom, it should just slide out. have a quick look that alls developin as it should be i.e lots of visible roots all around the soil. then pop it back in and water it. your not gonna shock it too much. try youtube or sumthin and you'll probably find a video on re-potting. its a piece of piss mate.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

hows every body in the uk thread 2day.....


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

think there all away having a midnight shuffle, its only me and a newbie called greenthumbs. apart from that its been quiet for a bit. hows you?


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

*yep, what i did was 1st mistake.... i compacted medium tightly into pots, only potted the plant half-way dwn maybe 2/3rds and still lot of space on top...i just took them out pots to check roots and because iv planted them so low into tightly packed soil, the roots are already at the bottom and clogged with sodden soil.... well ive took each one out. had a little soil, dry/ there so loosely filled pots 3/4's way up lossened all the sodden soil from roots, and repotted right to the top and covered with soil again.. hope this works going into 10-12" pots asap........ not going to water coz still plenty moisture in the soil already, fingers crossed...*


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Now got my rH up2 32% from 25%.. hope it goes ok, think i might ve just found out wat was wrong...!! hoping so... only 10 days old from sprout, didnt think it'd root rite thru a 4" pot in tht time, maybe the way i did it fucko'd it.. YEAH IM THE NEWB


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows every body in the uk thread 2day.....


aw well, dont wanna ask, have u here all nite askin q's...kiddin..doin ok.. 1st bash at it so gonna expect a few hiccups...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

me to oman...on and off anyways


FFS just donwload the need for speed pak and itsl ke 100gb+ some of the games dont work arrgh for fuk sake

on a + not nfs hot pursuit works very well even with my onboard ggrpahics and thats new game!!! awsome graphics and gameplay haha fuk u xbox 360


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> *yep, what i did was 1st mistake.... i compacted medium tightly into pots, only potted the plant half-way dwn maybe 2/3rds and still lot of space on top...i just took them out pots to check roots and because iv planted them so low into tightly packed soil, the roots are already at the bottom and clogged with sodden soil.... well ive took each one out. had a little soil, dry/ there so loosely filled pots 3/4's way up lossened all the sodden soil from roots, and repotted right to the top and covered with soil again.. hope this works going into 10-12" pots asap........ not going to water coz still plenty moisture in the soil already, fingers crossed...*


STOP WATERING THEM already mate seriously u want that pot light asw air before u water it let the soddent shit dry out and ive never compacted anything wen u water it does that for you if you havent noticed

yeh ur new but wont take long mate ul soon get the hang of it


OH guys my clne manshowed up parantly they lost 250 clones BAHAHAHA and it couldnt have happened to a nicer guy, he gave me a score and will give me summor coin soon
hahaha and hahaha and HAHAHA and BAHAFUKINGHAHA


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> Now got my rH up2 32% from 25%.. hope it goes ok, think i might ve just found out wat was wrong...!! hoping so... only 10 days old from sprout, didnt think it'd root rite thru a 4" pot in tht time, maybe the way i did it fucko'd it.. YEAH IM THE NEWB[/QUOTE
> what you've done sounds ok. just let them dry out over the next couple of days and then re-pot, its easier and a fuckin whole less messy to repot when the soils dry. did u use perlite when u originally potted up, if not then go and buy a bag, it helps with drainage, stops the soil compactng and allows air to get into the roots, cannabis roots like oxygen, thats why we flood them and then allow it to dry almost totally. i worked with 75% soil to 25% perlite. i dont grow in soil anymore, i prefer hydro but i was a soil guy for my first cpl of years.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me to oman...on and off anyways
> 
> 
> FFS just donwload the need for speed pak and itsl ke 100gb+ some of the games dont work arrgh for fuk sake
> ...


i just got need for speed hot pursuit limited edition( fuck knows what that means though!) for my ps3 today. got it off a guy for a quarter of hash. only had 1 shot so far, seems ok, a bit 'arcadey' for my usual taste, i prefer my driving games a wee bit more realistic but it looks fun.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just got need for speed hot pursuit limited edition( fuck knows what that means though!) for my ps3 today. got it off a guy for a quarter of hash. only had 1 shot so far, seems ok, a bit 'arcadey' for my usual taste, i prefer my driving games a wee bit more realistic but it looks fun.


YEH WEN ITS BLAK EDITION OR W/EVA ITS JUST A DIFFRENT SELECTION OF CARS or ETRA ONES LIKE SUPERCARS

nfs the run looks good too donwloading atm its a 15gb downnload for the pc lmao so its gotta be good
and u pai d a q for a game? lolz wtf so street value of 50 qwid? r u mad

so these coco blocks ive just threw sum water in and left em gunna have o play this one by ear i think? or anyone else know


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> mr greenthumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Now got my rH up2 32% from 25%.. hope it goes ok, think i might ve just found out wat was wrong...!! hoping so... only 10 days old from sprout, didnt think it'd root rite thru a 4" pot in tht time, maybe the way i did it fucko'd it.. YEAH IM THE NEWB[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> think there all away having a midnight shuffle, its only me and a newbie called greenthumbs. apart from that its been quiet for a bit. hows you?


ye it is a tad quiet, im just on with looking on eu.seedfinder, looking for a good cash cropper think i will go with a kush x skunk as i do like the kush  ive got some kush on the go and thay are all looking lush


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

just chillin before i hit the sack


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

vanilla kush/8ball kush/violator kush 60 on the go


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye it is a tad quiet, im just on with looking on eu.seedfinder, looking for a good cash cropper think i will go with a kush x skunk as i do like the kush  ive got some kush on the go and thay are all looking lush


yep im on my 1st grow n started wif tha vanilla kush, as told its a keeper, n its really trial and error, tho mostly error just now.....


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

nice unlucky


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> nice unlucky



meant the plants


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

mines nuffin like dat, mines look lame, i think iv boobed on potting it up in the 1st place......so tryin a re-pot to see if dis wrkz...finga'z x'd


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> yep im on my 1st grow n started wif tha vanilla kush, as told its a keeper, n its really trial and error, tho mostly error just now.....


the vanilla kush i have going are going to be big plants as im a week and 3days in to flower and there over 2.5 ft now...big leafs on them to, im a hydro grower so cant help you sorry


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

will take new pics of my first grow tomoz there a cpl in journal


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> meant the plants



lol its ok .........................


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

wasnt sayin u not nice just meant plants 


< stfu an going to make a joint


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> mines nuffin like dat, mines look lame, i think iv boobed on potting it up in the 1st place......so tryin a re-pot to see if dis wrkz...finga'z x'd


thay do start off a little slow but then shoot off like wild fire, the pics i have up there are 2weeks ago but thay dont look like that now, my branches look as thick as a stem...think your on to a good plant to stick with, the 10 finger leaf i took that pic 2days a go..... got 7/8/9/10's finger leafs all over them and looks like some will go to 11... mad plants and worth the time...... you will get there with it im sure


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

ach no worriez, its all about the learning curve, n well, i hope this pulls them thru, as i tried germing/propagating my 1st 3, they all failed, took my last 2, sowed them, 3 dayz later they sprouted, so now went got the lights n shiz, so im damned if ima let em die without a fight... looks like 2 fem's too, so we'll see, got 1o blu cheese seeds too but didnt wanna ruin dese 1's 1st.. yours look lush, im using a closet with 600w dual spec, so temps quite high, till i get me extractor nxt wk...argh


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH WEN ITS BLAK EDITION OR W/EVA ITS JUST A DIFFRENT SELECTION OF CARS or ETRA ONES LIKE SUPERCARS
> 
> nfs the run looks good too donwloading atm its a 15gb downnload for the pc lmao so its gotta be good
> and u pai d a q for a game? lolz wtf so street value of 50 qwid? r u mad
> ...


no, lol a quarter of resin. only 20. well it costs me lot less, maybe bout 8 or 9 quid.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 19, 2012)

im off to watch the box then its bed time, btw greenthumbs i always used bio bizz nutes, great nutes to begin with, they produce good weed and are idiot proof to work with. dont worry mate, you'll get there.
cya all the morra.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

mr greenthumbs said:


> ach no worriez, its all about the learning curve, n well, i hope this pulls them thru, as i tried germing/propagating my 1st 3, they all failed, took my last 2, sowed them, 3 dayz later they sprouted, so now went got the lights n shiz, so im damned if ima let em die without a fight... looks like 2 fem's too, so we'll see, got 1o blu cheese seeds too but didnt wanna ruin dese 1's 1st.. yours look lush, im using a closet with 600w dual spec, so temps quite high, till i get me extractor nxt wk...argh


ye you have to do your best to keep it all spot on, i use the same lights some in cool tubes, 600 x 8 in one grow room...... love growing weed its the best...your in the right place to get all the help you need...just keep asking and do lots of reading and all will be good.... ive killed more plants than a lot on this site but i dont no more...lol its all fun


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im off to watch the box then its bed time, btw greenthumbs i always used bio bizz nutes, great nutes to begin with, they produce good weed and are idiot proof to work with. dont worry mate, you'll get there.
> cya all the morra.


yes and im off to bed to...night night  x


----------



## mr greenthumbs (Feb 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im off to watch the box then its bed time, btw greenthumbs i always used bio bizz nutes, great nutes to begin with, they produce good weed and are idiot proof to work with. dont worry mate, you'll get there.
> cya all the morra.



yea man, sick o payin this 10r a g even more, just paid 25 bucks for 2g of super silver, im gettin into a wee bit o this maself. FA else to do, hate watching paint dry, or watching a boiling pot, but i love watchin green grow...!

thnkz 4 help bro..peace outty. ima blaze diz bad boi check ma temps n shit n hit the sack tae...j


----------



## rob.htid (Feb 19, 2012)

few quick pics as said will take better tomoz am told im 2-3 weeks from flowering so long ways to go yet lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 20, 2012)

rob.htid said:


> View attachment 2069399View attachment 2069400View attachment 2069401View attachment 2069402View attachment 2069405few quick pics as said will take better tomoz am told im 2-3 weeks from flowering so long ways to go yet lol


Who TOLD you that you were 3 weeks away from flowering. When I do 12/12 from seed I pull an average of 2oz per plant. Remember they will nearly triple in size. Flower when u want. As I say, I dont use veg time at all. My SLH are 12/12 from clones which are smaller than yours and my DOGS from seed are 12/12, saves money on leccy, easier to control temps and quicker turnaround. How many u got and whats your lights?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 20, 2012)

Daddys bac hahahaha!!
Pukka nice 1 fella big big kudos to i fella shit i was more excited about comin back than goin lmfao.
Ttt got ya fuckin hat but they lost me suitcase the fuckers just waitin to hear wot they are doin about finding the fucker !!
How is every1 hope you ve all been good little dickies haha? !!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Daddys bac hahahaha!!
> Pukka nice 1 fella big big kudos to i fella shit i was more excited about comin back than goin lmfao.
> Ttt got ya fuckin hat but they lost me suitcase the fuckers just waitin to hear wot they are doin about finding the fucker !!
> How is every1 hope you ve all been good little dickies haha? !!



its all good good cheddar, hows you how was bradford


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its all good good cheddar, hows you how was bradford


Lookin like a bronze god haha bradford was the bollox haha 30celcius+ everyday clear waters plenty of exotic fruits and alcohol haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin like a bronze god haha bradford was the bollox haha 30celcius+ everyday clear waters plenty of exotic fruits and alcohol haha


lol that dont sound like the bradford i know.................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol that dont sound like the bradford i know.................


Lmfbo !! yeah believe bradford is the bollox


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 20, 2012)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


go for a strain that is grown in the higher climate like himalayan gold,the kush strains do well to but the best i have ever done is arjons ultra haze 1


----------



## dura72 (Feb 20, 2012)

and a happy morning to all you catamites out there cyberspace.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

What's going on? Where is everybody? Is this this end of the world?


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What's going on? Where is everybody? Is this this end of the world?


It's a time warp!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

looks like we've lost a few weeks of posts and ive dropped sum rep and lost some likes. wonder how long we've got before it fucks up again.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 16, 2012)

that new sponser wont be getting a penny from me...

cant be that good a security company lol


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 16, 2012)

it seems they have gone back, like a roll back...

No like button etc


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah but it's an UPGRADE, it's got to be better, right?!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

just like vista was better than xp...cant wait, im sooooo lookin forward to it.


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 16, 2012)

I didnt know that "vista" and "better than" could be put in the same sentence.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

i still use xp, christ vista was the worst os since windows 2000. thank fuck i never actually pay for software.


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i still use xp, christ vista was the worst os since windows 2000. thank fuck i never actually pay for software.


I agree 100% Vista was a fucking joke. I went back to XP SP3 a week after...

If I had actually paid for Vista I wouldve been upset. Glad the last OS I actually paid for was Windows 95. (Which WAS an upgrade!)


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

lol, i dont even think i paid for that, in fact i honestly dont think ive EVER bought an os. i tend to buy second hand computers and just go robbing or scrounging stuff. im scottish, the idea of payin for anything other than booze makes me ill.


----------



## Gamer621 (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, i dont even think i paid for that, in fact i honestly dont think ive EVER bought an os. i tend to buy second hand computers and just go robbing or scrounging stuff. im scottish, the idea of payin for anything other than booze makes me ill.


Lol. Those fuckers at MS got me like 3 times for Windows 95. Think I bought several computers that year and everyone had that OS pre installed! 

You download windows 8 yet?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> just like vista was better than xp...cant wait, im sooooo lookin forward to it.


LIKE LIKE LIKE


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 16, 2012)

there seems to be quite a few pages missing from the thread, oh well its back at least.......


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gamer621 said:


> Lol. Those fuckers at MS got me like 3 times for Windows 95. Think I bought several computers that year and everyone had that OS pre installed!
> 
> You download windows 8 yet?


no mate, i just downloaded linux abuntu but ive not installed it yet. im kinda sick of bill gates and all his crap so im lookin at alternatives, im wantin more security from cunts following my footprint and im sick of slowing my pc down with totally irrelevant packages. im using an old pc with only 2gig of ram and a celeron prcessor so it clogs up quickly. tbh i dont tend to use it for anything special, just general surfing and porn.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Do u think they stole ip addys n shit.or jst changed the.posts?


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 16, 2012)

new journal my old 1 got deleted --> https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=513119&p=7149700#post7149700


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

My little flowering girls been 12/12 since tues


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Do u think they stole ip addys n shit.or jst changed the.posts?


 fuck knows mate, im sure we'll find out soon enuff, lucky for me i just downloaded that tor thingy to cut down on the odds of gettin spyed on. not sure if its fully working as i dont really know what to check, i got the info from sillybilly yesterday.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

are u using the tor browser instead of internet explorer????


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> are u using the tor browser instead of internet explorer????


He was using Internet Explorer? lol


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no mate, i just downloaded linux abuntu but ive not installed it yet. im kinda sick of bill gates and all his crap so im lookin at alternatives, im wantin more security from cunts following my footprint and im sick of slowing my pc down with totally irrelevant packages. im using an old pc with only 2gig of ram and a celeron prcessor so it clogs up quickly. tbh i dont tend to use it for anything special, just general surfing and porn.


Fedora.

Whaddya mean, message too short?!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

i use the google browser, havent used internet explore for years, i used to use mozilla firefox but its full of shit and clogs the bloody screen up. i thought 'tor' was just a background program i didnt realise it was a just a browser. i'll just open it up the now and have a look.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> are u using the tor browser instead of internet explorer????


You die.

What, this message is too short too?!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wtf is gwarn here then we am back on and up and runnin lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Do u think they stole ip addys n shit.or jst changed the.posts?


a few of us got on last night, some1 i carnt remember who actually click the link lol i wasnt fancying it, but they said it was some anti-drugs malarky, and if they took ips then the police are gonna be busy lol theres how many members??? lol


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i use the google browser, havent used internet explore for years, i used to use mozilla firefox but its full of shit and clogs the bloody screen up. i thought 'tor' was just a background program i didnt realise it was a just a browser. i'll just open it up the now and have a look.


You must have downloaded too many add-ons or something then. I've been using Mozilla Firefox for years without any problems. The add-ond are great though. APB, Dictionary, etc.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> You die.
> 
> What, this message is too short too?!


Clam yourself there my blonde bombshell friend


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> looks like we've lost a few weeks of posts and ive dropped sum rep and lost some likes. wonder how long we've got before it fucks up again.



Yeah same here looks like they been spring cleaning again


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> a few of us got on last night, some1 i carnt remember who actually click the link lol i wasnt fancying it, but they said it was some anti-drugs malarky, and if they took ips then the police are gonna be busy lol theres how many members??? lol


I clicked the link like a muppet. lol A load of shite bout drugs then the cunt wanted u to send $20. Dunno I was stoned as fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I clicked the link like a muppet. lol A load of shite bout drugs then the cunt wanted u to send $20. Dunno I was stoned as fuck


lol u nutter, i thought it was mdb but couldnt remeber, was pissed n stoned.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

thats me using tor now, it just reconfigured my original browser and set up an new ip addy...............i think.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

IP addy harvesting? Really? This forum?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 16, 2012)

Question for any smokers on the dole etc. - somebody got me on child benefits or single mum support or whatever (my mind glazed over as I listened), and I opened a bank account for it to be paid into. My question is, do the benefits people have the right and/ or means to monitor incomings and outgoings? Like, if I saved up 6 months worth of child benefits would they be informed that I'm not actually withdrawing the money? And then if I bought a firearm online, paying for it with that bank account or associated card number, would this be purely my own business or is the UK BB further reaching than I feared?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Question for any smokers on the dole etc. - somebody got me on child benefits or single mum support or whatever (my mind glazed over as I listened), and I opened a bank account for it to be paid into. My question is, do the benefits people have the right and/ or means to monitor incomings and outgoings? Like, if I saved up 6 months worth of child benefits would they be informed that I'm not actually withdrawing the money? And then if I bought a firearm online, paying for it with that bank account or associated card number, would this be purely my own business or is the UK BB further reaching than I feared?


No they dont have the power to monitor your bank account unless they get a court order. Very unlikley


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> thats me using tor now, it just reconfigured my original browser and set up an new ip addy...............i think.


Naw ya fucking nugget. Just use the tor browser


----------



## dura72 (Mar 16, 2012)

the benefits agency can ask for a bank statement to see what funds you have but they cant go in or monitor it, they only tend to ask for statements when you first sign on in order to check your not over the savings threshold, this doesnt apply to child benefit though as its not means tested(yey). as for the second part, buying firearms may be monitored , its probably gonna depend how you do it and what sites you use, but if you commit a gun crime and the track you they will get the info by taking your pc and following the digi footprint.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 16, 2012)

I've just noticed that i've lost rep points but regained about 800 posts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2012)

I've just logged in and noticed I've lost rep points also, the rep I don't care about but about 15 PM's have gone missing aswell!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

you actually get points for rep? lol....do they give you cash when you have a certain amount of points?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

DST said:


> you actually get points for rep? lol....do they give you cash when you have a certain amount of points?


Lol dst sum wishfull thinkin lad lad i cant give 2 monkeys about my lost data and shit but i do feel for the 1s that put time and effort into em !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2012)

I think the removal of PM's is a fucking liberty!

They have all these sponsers on the site yet obviously can't afford a server big enough to host it, fucking Mickey Mouse set up!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

I could totally go on the piss all day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2012)

I just tried to "LIKE" that Billy, But guess what........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Aye it got proper hacked the site. There last backup was the end of feb. So everythings lost after that. Its a cider day me thinks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2012)

Singing Cider or fighting Cider?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Lets see what happens. lol Got money to collect. Ive let things slip last couple of weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2012)

ROTFPMSL! Billy is not yet sure if he wants to fight or sing, priceless!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

I could sing about fighting or fight while I sing....lolololol Either way Im going to drink cider


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I could sing about fighting or fight while I sing....lolololol Either way Im going to drink cider


lol sounds great


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

get on the fighting and you will get more money in lol


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

what the hell happend my journal haz lost about 5 pages the last 3 months?????anyone


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I could sing about fighting or fight while I sing....lolololol Either way Im going to drink cider


I'm getting pissed off with this lack of "LIKE".


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

20 minutes until the blond beer dispencary opens...anyone for a 9%? This stuff just makes you happy though, this Dutch girl once told me they used THC in their brwering process...lol.
http://www.brouwerijhetij.nl/index_en.htm


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

I always pref Rep anyway, Likes reminded me of FB too much....need I say more.


The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm getting pissed off with this lack of "LIKE".


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

dst said:


> i always pref rep anyway, likes reminded me of fb too much....need i say more.


ok like.................rep+


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

YOUR REP CANT GO UP ANY MORE CAN IT dST


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

lol cap lock


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what the hell happend my journal haz lost about 5 pages the last 3 months?????anyone


riu had to load a backup of the site m8y..........check the forums for info


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

No, and I am still waiting for my prize, they told me there would be a PRIZE!!!!!!
4 minutes to pub.



gaztoth said:


> YOUR REP CANT GO UP ANY MORE CAN IT dST


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2012)

DST said:


> No, and I am still waiting for my prize, they told me there would be a PRIZE!!!!!!
> 4 minutes to pub.


.......................likes this


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

Dst do you know where en scheda is lol think thats how its pronounced lol its in Holland on the German border?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

SO WTF THE LIKE BUTTON GONE AGAIN LMAO

ffs oly a control in the seetings guess sum1's got pissed with ther lack or likes and disabled em lmaouahahaha

so how is everyone? im working on a lappy to get sent into hospital with,got the lappy,,gotta fasshoin a charger then load the bastard up with first and most imprtantly PORN
then tv series from the p0ast 20 yrs 

and havent sum pages of thread gone missing?oh just read they did sum backups.lol wtf u dont loose threads doinwg a backup lmao u need sum1 who knows what the actually doing as a code r or sum shit the got my PM address lol
seems our names are like a burgundy colour too



supersillybilly said:


> Some of us know each other personaly(unfortunatley). We should meet up but I think alot of guys on here smoke too much weed and would b para



id meet up with y'all complete set of wankers or not,,,,and yeh im a parra cunt but its not like we would be bringing our grows with ur now is it?lol

yup ther blaming all loss of posts and threads,likes,reps on a mysql attackk lol il belive em,
so ther saying the only backuptheyve got is from middle of feb lmao even worse this is such a badly managed site hahaha ffs wer all bak to lame stuases now


The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm getting pissed off with this lack of "LIKE".


your bak to a stoner lmao


been upto plants, realised i didnt have extractor or fan pluygged into the time curcuit oops so 40 degrees again ffs recitifed and fixed and ther not looking heatstressed thank god

anyways seems theyve got legs and im stil waiting for me clones 
chedz sed he got all fems from ttts genetics lol lier but if he aint i hope i do to,,noticed they look like noot even like leaves layout?>


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

justnoticed AL our new grow journals have gone/threads


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Dst do you know where en scheda is lol think thats how its pronounced lol its in Holland on the German border?


Yes, I do impending Enschede, look up.Google fireworks, and Enschede, big old disaster there. And Yeh, its on the border. The first I knew I was I'm Germany was when I noticed the pizza shops had Duits writing, and the roads where a lot better, lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Yes, I do impending Enschede, look up.Google fireworks, and Enschede, big old disaster there. And Yeh, its on the border. The first I knew I was I'm Germany was when I noticed the pizza shops had Duits writing, and the roads where a lot better, lol.


same here when i was in Germany for 2 years it was 40 min drive lol i loved the place like a small dam no one knows about lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2012)

so im in birmingham at an education fair thing with my graft. guest stars today included the worlds tallest man. and peter andre. 

worlds tallest man at 8ft3 was a fucking travesty poor fucker was being mobbed by urchins with camera phones like an old freak show. poor fucker was being asked to stand up all the time on crutches. pure exploitation, was sickening to see.

peter andre didnt even get into the fair. the security turfed him out on health and safety cos all the squealing birds with a wide on for the 4ft nowt greaser were mobbing the doors. place was like fucking hillsbrough i tell ya. 

can't wait to get yem. the midlands are fucking gash. 

hotels got a sauna jacuzzi pool n all that but hanging out a fuckin window to have a smoke is doing my swede in.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey donny lad you down my ends lad are you there for the night if so hit broad street lad should be sum nice gash down them ways lad or hitch a taxi and go glass always buzzin in there !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2012)

I've just landed in Birmingham today for work mate, staying for two weeks...first impressions, shithole lol...and I'm from NI!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe it's just the hotel the tight fisted cunts booked me lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Check this out! Awesome little site 
http://www.priceofweed.com/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Check this out! Awesome little site
> http://www.priceofweed.com/


im not clikcing on a link wats registered to a freeway? warrisit ownder by a hobo?--

Address: 11251 Northwest Freeway


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not clikcing on a link wats registered to a freeway? warrisit ownder by a hobo?--
> 
> Address: 11251 Northwest Freeway


Why would you not click on that.............put it in easy to understand lingo pls


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why would you not click on that.............put it in easy to understand lingo pls


na just fucking around,,just looked up the regitsra,,norm thing for me lol regsitred to a freeway so was saying wassit owned by? a hobo?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

I said make it easy to understand


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I said make it easy to understand


basically a dicreetly registered unanemd person has made a site,every time sum1 cliks to t he site he sees wer they have cliked from .ie riu,, then u fill the questions in,,thats it uve letsum complete strangerk now.1 ur REAL IP, 2 u have a active qct on a growing forums,2,ur rough location(even tho he has ip so no diffrence) 4 he knows ur shit,


call me parra but fuk that


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lmfao yo pair am off it lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone got a decent link to download 21 jump street (torrent)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone got a decent link to download 21 jump street (torrent)


not about yet mate only fakes so if u do find it it WILL DEFOO be fake so dont even waste your time


yeh chedz its like piaintg with numbers having to explain stuf to SSB bless his cotton socks oh hes scottish, i mea nylon socks


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 16, 2012)

kind of spoils it movies.net


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cheers lads will wait, hate watchin cams


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Happenin motherfuckers!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuck all mush just chillin and havin a beer  yourself?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

ya man i hate cams too,fucking bollox,
just chillin meself enjoyin a few days pain free,put a 32 mg fentynol patch on thye only last 2 days but the relief is worth it,only got 1 tho 
looking at admitting meself to hospital so getting laptop and how to feed m y plants directions for the missus ready lmao,hope fully i wont be in tooo long,heres hinking few weeks if they decide to operate
heres sum pics


so im thinking,time to put em on A and B now and take them of canna start?
oh and foot update----not soo cool


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happenin motherfuckers!


Trying to wipe all the info from my old pc before I give it to my neighbour. I don't want her to know how much of a pervert I am. lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuck sake m8 that foot looks as if.it.belongs on a dead body


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake m8 that foot looks as if.it.belongs on a dead body


i know mate got all infected again. loks like il have to go into hospital  not cool


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Nasty foot shit.....I fucking love u Airwave(said in a cockney accent.lol)


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ya man i hate cams too,fucking bollox,
> just chillin meself enjoyin a few days pain free,put a 32 mg fentynol patch on thye only last 2 days but the relief is worth it,only got 1 tho
> looking at admitting meself to hospital so getting laptop and how to feed m y plants directions for the missus ready lmao,hope fully i wont be in tooo long,heres hinking few weeks if they decide to operate
> heres sum pics
> ...


What's happening, exactly? Is the flesh dying due to collapsed veins?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake m8 that foot looks as if.it.belongs on a dead body


i was gonna say like something from walking dead but dont fink that foots doing much walking..........lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was gonna say like something from walking dead but dont fink that foots doing much walking..........lol


Lol only if in shaun of the dead lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

fucking GADZ..... Im rubbered ya fannys. Get yer RAT OOT


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What's happening, exactly? Is the flesh dying due to collapsed veins?


yeh and lack of blood the pressure as normal in my arm i s120 my foot its 40, so lack of blood and colllapsed veins or w/eva + infection is fucking shit up was looking ok not a week or 2 back,cant belive it,the pain is fucking ruthless i never slept a wink last nite tossing and turning coz its on inside of foot its hard to position it spec wen ur heel feels like it gunna drop of,
wish theyd just cut the fucker off


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and lack of blood the pressure as normal in my arm i s120 my foot its 40, so lack of blood and colllapsed veins or w/eva + infection is fucking shit up was looking ok not a week or 2 back,cant belive it,the pain is fucking ruthless i never slept a wink last nite tossing and turning coz its on inside of foot its hard to position it spec wen ur heel feels like it gunna drop of,
> wish theyd just cut the fucker off


I'd make my own coloidol silver with a high ppm content, put it in a bowl and soak that foot for an hour every night.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

This laptop keeps making a clicking noise. I'm sure somebody is using my webcam to take pics of me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

i thought u were sexier.lol


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> This laptop keeps making a clicking noise. I'm sure somebody is using my webcam to take pics of me.



They been watching you knock one out lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I'd make my own coloidol silver with a high ppm content, put it in a bowl and soak that foot for an hour every night.


yeh ive the them silver patches on ther get replaced everyday,the ifection only started again after the hospital said stop having compression bandages coz of the low blood pressure ,then strate away a fukin infection,unbelieavable bak to hurting like a motherfucker all day and all night,,,,,,,,again


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> They been watching you knock one out lol


It's been happening since I bought it yesterday, so they've been watching me knock 10 out.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> It's been happening since I bought it yesterday, so they've been watching me knock 10 out.



Just 10, Mrs been going to bed late have she?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ive the them silver patches on ther get replaced everyday,the ifection only started again after the hospital said stop having compression bandages coz of the low blood pressure ,then strate away a fukin infection,unbelieavable bak to hurting like a motherfucker all day and all night,,,,,,,,again


I bet those patches are a low ppm and won't compare to soaking your foot. You've got nothing to lose by doing it.

Coloidol silver is amazing stuff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

That noise is prob the sheeps legs knocking against your shins. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Just 10, Mrs been going to bed late have she?


Wits happenin. Im useless. Easy to get pissed off innit. Im too nice


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

Just ordered some vials to store my seeds.

Mr. Nice
26 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
4 x Critical Haze - Mr Nice - Reg


Top Shelf Seeds
10 x Exodus 99 - Top Shelf Seeds - Reg


Cannaventure Seeds
10 x PurpleBerry BX - Cannaventure Seeds - Reg
5 x Mothers Mix - Cannaventure Seeds - Reg


Dank House Seeds
13 x Alien Fire - Dank House - Reg
13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
7 x Fire O.G - Dank House - Reg
7 x Cheesey Sak - Dank House Seeds - Reg



Immortal Flower
13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower - Reg
10 x Pre 98 Buuba Kush BX - Immortal Flower - Reg
10 x Jaffa Cake - Immortal Flower - Reg


TCVG SHIT
10 x Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
10 x Home wrecker - TCVG SHIT -Reg
6 x 09 Shit Mix - TCVG SHIT - Reg
5 x Mix Pack - TCVG SHIT - Reg


JAWS
3x Chocolate Bannana Kush - Jaws Gear - Reg



Sure Fire Seeds 
5 x Firestarter - Sure Fire Seeds  Fem


Kingdom Organic Seeds 
10 x Shish99 - Kingdom Organic Seeds - Reg


Sannies
10 x Jackberry F3 - Sannies - Reg
10 x Chocolate Rain - Sannies - Reg
10 x Kolossus - Sannies - Reg
10 x Selene - Sannies - Reg
5 x Jackberry x K.O. Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Killing Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Free Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Amnesia x Chocolate Rain - Sannies  Reg
Bros. Grimm
10 x Cindy 99  Bros. Grimm - Reg

Breeders Choice
10 X TrainWreck IBL  Breeders Choice  Reg


Gooeybreeder
11 x You Want This (mix) - Gooeybreeder  Reg


Bohdi Seeds
10 x Little Blessings 2  Bohdi Seeds - Reg


Cannaseur Seeds
21 x Pablo Cheese F2 - Cannaseur Seeds - Reg
10 x Pandoras Box F2  Cannaseur Seeds - Reg
10 x Third Dimension F2  Cannaseur Seeds - Reg

Dynasty Seeds
11 x Critical Mass F3  Dynasty Seeds  Reg


Sensi Seeds
10 x Skunk #1 - Sensi Seeds - Fem


EVA Female Seeds
1 x Veneno - EVA Female Seeds  Fem


TGA Subcool Seeds 
10 x Cheese Quake - TGA Subcool Seeds  Reg
2 x Chernobyl - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
2 x Dairy Queen - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg


The Cali Connection
24 x Mix pack - The Cali Connection  Reg
13 x Buddha Tahoe OG  Cali Connection - Fem
10 x California Dreaming  Cali Connection - Reg
6 x Tahoe OG Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem
6 x Pre-98 Bubba Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem


Breeders Boutique 
10 x Deep Psychosis f3 - Breeders Boutique - Reg 
2 x Casey Jones - Breeders Boutique - Fem


Afro pips 
10 x Senegel Haze - Afro pips - Reg


Dinafem
7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem *
1 x Diesel - Dinafem - Fem *
1 x Critical Jack - Dinafem - Fem *
2 x Cheese - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Power Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x California Hash - Dinafem - Fem
1 x OG Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Moby Dick - Dinafem  Fem
1 x White Widow - Dinafem  Fem
1 x Super Silver  Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical + Automatic - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Fruit Automatic - Dinafem - Fem


Greenhouse Seeds 
5 x Super Lemon Haze - Greenhouse Seeds - Fem


G13 Labs 
5 x Pineapple Express - G13 Labs - Fem
2 x Super Skunk - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour Candy - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour AK - G13 labs - Fem
1 x Blueberry Gum - G13 Labs - Fem


Seedsman
5 x Big Bud - Seedsman - Reg
5 x OG#18 X Skunk#1 - Seedsman - Reg


Barneys Farm 
5 x Tangerine Dream - Barneys Farm  Fem


Connoisseur Genetics
1 x SSSDH - Connoisseur Genetics - Reg



T.H Seeds
5 x Bubblegum - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x DarkStar - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x Heavy Duty Fruity - T.H.Seeds - Reg
2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Burmese Kush - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x S.A.G.E - T.H.Seeds - Fem
1 x MK Ultra - T.H.Seeds - Fem
1 x MKade  T.H.Seeds  Fem


Emerald Triangle
1 x Bubba 76 - Emerald Triangle - Fem


Delicious Seeds
1 x Fruity Chronic Juice - Delicious Seeds - Fem


World Of Seeds
1 x Northern Lights x Big Bud - World Of Seeds - Fem



Eva
1 x Veneno  Eva  Fem


Spliff Seeds
2 x Purple Power - Spliff Seeds - Reg
2 x Haze#1 - Spliff Seeds - Reg
1 x Jack F1 - Spliff Seeds - Fem


Reserva Privada 
2 x Purple Wreck - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Cole Train - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Kandy Kush - Reserva Privada - ?
1 x The OG x 18  Reserva Privada  Fem


DNA
2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
1 x Sour Kush - DNA - Fem
1 x Sleestack - DNA - ?



Dutch Passion 
1 x Blueberry - Dutch Passion - Fem *
1 x Mekong High - Dutch Passion - Fem*


Homegrown Fantaseeds
2 x Cheese - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Armageddon - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Northern Lights - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem


Magus Genetics 
1 x Motivation - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Warlock - Magus Genetics - Fem


Royal Queen Seeds 
1 x Special Queen #1 - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Blue Mistic - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Ice - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Auto Northern Light - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem


KC Brains 
1 x Crystal Paradise - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Haze - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Brazil x KC - KC Brains - Reg


La Blanca
1 x Kannabia - La Blanca - ?


Paradise Seeds
1 x Sensi Star - Paradise - Fem
1 x Wappa  Paradise - Fem
1 x Delahaze  Paradise  Fem


Nirvana
20 x Pure Power Plant - Nirvana - Reg


Miscellaneous
12 x Exodus x Dream Time - ttt - Reg
10 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg
5 x Indiana Bubblegum  Reg
4 x Unknown  Unknown - ?
4 x Sleeskunk - Reg
3 x SSH x C99 - Fem
3 x Larry O.G - Fem
3 x Sour Kush x Cheese#1 - Reg
3 x Malawi Gold - Reg
3 x Cheese x Haze F2  Reg
3 x Super Silver Haze F2 (Short pheno) - Reg
2 x G13 Haze x NYCD - Reg

Everybody can have some seeds. Everybody except Billy that is.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

What u doing wae aw that m8. If u get a good one with the critical mass, Ill beg a snip.lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 16, 2012)

@airwave: thats some shopping list...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What u doing wae aw that m8. If u get a good one with the critical mass, Ill beg a snip.lol


I might give you a snip, as long as you don't start importing into my territory, and if you do, I'm gonna have the taffia blow you away.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

I've just realised, that clicking noise happens whenever somebody else makes a post.

Sharp as fuck me, honest.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2012)

eh soaking always is better these are 
actsorb silver 220 activiated chaROCAL DRESSING IMPREGNATED WITH SILVER(33UG/CM2)..THIK THATS THE AMOUNT,

be expesnvie to buy it buy the bottle no? do damage putting to much in n that or is it relativly safe? u seem to know about this stuff lol



Airwave said:


> I've just realised, that clicking noise happens whenever somebody else makes a post.
> 
> Sharp as fuck me, honest.




clicking noise? huh?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Wits the taffia??


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eh soaking always is better these are
> actsorb silver 220 activiated chaROCAL DRESSING IMPREGNATED WITH SILVER(33UG/CM2)..THIK THATS THE AMOUNT,
> 
> be expesnvie to buy it buy the bottle no? do damage putting to much in n that or is it relativly safe? u seem to know about this stuff lol


Way too much to type out.

Short version: Coliodol silver is just tiny particles of silver in water. No danger at all. Been used for hundreds of years as an anti-viral and to speed up healing.
I drank half a pint every day for a couple of weeks 2 years ago and haven't been ill since.
Cured my dogs skin condition, which the vet's pills failed to do. 
I used to have a reocureing infection from a removed molar. Not any more though. 

The pharmaceutical companies don't want you to know the medical benefits because if people start using it instead of buying their drugs they will lose billions. The same reason they don't want people using cannabis.

You can buy a maker and silver rods off the net for about £100. But all it is, is a battery with a wire going from the positive and negative and connected to two silver rods.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2012)

this is where I bought mine colloidaal silver, for reversing and making Fem seeds as well. 3 x 9 volt batteries are required.
http://regelmaat.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=54

35 euro, enough to make gallons of the stuff....


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Morning peeps.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

good fucking morning cunts , i hop you all catch your foreskin in your zips. ive got fuckin comm service, the bastard.


----------



## goten (Mar 17, 2012)

good mornin ukers.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> good fucking morning cunts , i hop you all catch your foreskin in your zips. ive got fuckin comm service, the bastard.


Nae luck mate i will be dreaming aboot you. NOT


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

goten said:


> good mornin ukers.


Sup mate ?


----------



## goten (Mar 17, 2012)

not much just trying to sort out my threads.hows everything


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 17, 2012)

goten said:


> not much just trying to sort out my threads.hows everything


Thought you had jumped ship tae trichcentre or whatever its called??


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

goten said:


> not much just trying to sort out my threads.hows everything


Am good ma man geez a pm sometime.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

Morning people, does anybody know the seaofseeds promo code??


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Morning people, does anybody know the seaofseeds promo code??


https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/467345-promo-code-all-riu-members.html


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah what is it?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> yeah what is it?


Look at the link m8


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

ah sweet cheers mate


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> ah sweet cheers mate


Nae bother


----------



## numbnuts (Mar 17, 2012)

mornin dudes .....whats occurin then


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Not much mate


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

ah well back again, sent hame from comm service coz there were too many people, 2 and half hours knocked off ma total. sweet.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

Think they are out of date codes


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah well back again, sent hame from comm service coz there were too many people, 2 and half hours knocked off ma total. sweet.


hahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## numbnuts (Mar 17, 2012)

dura .. 

bonus eh lol ....loved it when i got sent back when i did mine lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> dura ..
> 
> bonus eh lol ....loved it when i got sent back when i did mine lol


Sup nutsack ???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> dura ..
> 
> bonus eh lol ....loved it when i got sent back when i did mine lol


yeah, that about the 4th time its happened. i was only given 6 months to complete my 160 hours, that was last fucking June! because i'm on a permanent Docs line for a dodgy back and alcoholism i can pretty much take the day off when i feel like it,usually a result of serious hangovers, but a couple of weeks ago i decided i'd just get the head down and plough through it, im off the booze right now so i mite as well get it done. i like to sober up every now and then for a month or so just to get the finances and liver back on track. im about 3 weeks from harvest and there's a cpl of other things like university essays and shit i need to sort out, after there all sorted i can go mental without worrying. im a bit erratic and need that kinda discipline to keep it together.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Luck to ya bro


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 17, 2012)

If you have sobered up get to work and get some pics up lol.morning pervs,growers if half of us can even class ourselfs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

How do boys.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> If you have sobered up get to work and get some pics up lol.morning pervs,growers if half of us can even class ourselfs lol


I am at work.......


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How do boys.


Chillin like a villan mate


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 17, 2012)

Yorkky man everytime i look at your pic i just see a wee perv flashing,lol,do you hang around parks,trainstations,carparks,ect ha ha


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Yorkky man everytime i look at your pic i just see a wee perv flashing,lol,do you hang around parks,trainstations,carparks,ect ha ha


Maybe he likes big nanners lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Yorkky man everytime i look at your pic i just see a wee perv flashing,lol,do you hang around parks,trainstations,carparks,ect ha ha


Lol, no mate but I'm a Yorkshireman.

Yorkshireman = Stoney faced, Dry, Sarcastic Twat!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

Monty Python - The Four Yorkshiremen.

[video=youtube;Xe1a1wHxTyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Xe1a1wHxTyo[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

A Yorkshiremans advice to his son.

1) See all, hear all, say nowt.
2) Eat all, Sup all, Pay nowt.
3) And if ever tha does owt for nowt, allus do it for thisen.

..........


----------



## tailslide76 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! Has anyone ordered anything from this site: http://www.growkitking.co.uk/grow_kit_king_012.htm ? I want to buy this grow tent kit but I don't know if they are reliable or not. Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone ordered anything from this site: http://www.growkitking.co.uk/grow_kit_king_012.htm ? I want to buy this grow tent kit but I don't know if they are reliable or not. Thanks a lot for any help.


Not me buddy. Sorry.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2012)

ok , desperate measures ! im 4 weeks off harvest, & its dry as fook up my way, any 1 in south wales area on here i could hook up with ?thanks all .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone ordered anything from this site: http://www.growkitking.co.uk/grow_kit_king_012.htm ? I want to buy this grow tent kit but I don't know if they are reliable or not. Thanks a lot for any help.


What do you mean by reliable, why wouldn't they be?
Buying grow equipment and even Cannabis seeds in England is completely legal, just because you buy equipment to grow "plants" indoors does NOT necessarily mean said plants are illegal. This is not America!

You can buy Cannabis seeds with no problems, once you germinate said seeds then it becomes illegal.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What do you mean by reliable, why wouldn't they be?
> Buying grow equipment and even Cannabis seeds in England is completely legal, just because you buy equipment to grow "plants" indoors does NOT necessarily mean said plants are illegal. This is not America!
> 
> You can buy Cannabis seeds with no problems, once you germinate said seeds then it becomes illegal.


Easy on the guy man.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone ordered anything from this site: http://www.growkitking.co.uk/grow_kit_king_012.htm ? I want to buy this grow tent kit but I don't know if they are reliable or not. Thanks a lot for any help.


Way to expensive mate. E-BAY


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Easy on the guy man.


No hostility intended, just saying.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No hostility intended, just saying.


No way man. I am always cool as a muvva sucka


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFFDpvk_fEM


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;VRivTANDeZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRivTANDeZo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 17, 2012)

what's the best to go with lads canna coco natural or canna coco professional plus and whats the difference


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> what's the best to go with lads canna coco natural or canna coco professional plus and whats the difference


Apparently the Professional is buffered better and doesn't have to be preloaded with nutes the first water, Pukka swears by it.


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Apparently the Professional is buffered better and doesn't have to be preloaded with nutes the first water, Pukka swears by it.


thanks mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 17, 2012)

A use bio nova preloaded coco bricks biut £2 fir a 10l brick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2012)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone ordered anything from this site: http://www.growkitking.co.uk/grow_kit_king_012.htm ? I want to buy this grow tent kit but I don't know if they are reliable or not. Thanks a lot for any help.



ebay mate,,most ebay BUSINESS seleers allow u o ring with a order rather than using ebay system/hence no record of what u have bought,
my pal used growell for YRS showed him ebay,,hes never looked bak

afternoon bitches!gunna give me plants 1st does of A&B today,temps sorted lights licked and loaded,clones havent arrived rofl, Y did i expect anything less, no who was saying they had sumcuttings for me?,i forget fuckin pills im on,
[video=youtube;FgSQSVMBQNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgSQSVMBQNQ&amp;[/video]

CHEDZ^^^^^^^^^^^???????????????LOL


----------



## numbnuts (Mar 17, 2012)

hey up geezas....

just been up into the ol room n thought id give ya a few pics bein as its saturday n not alot doin lol 

all three are 2 weeks into flower cycle and seem to be doin loooovely


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;lCFlC9rvI-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCFlC9rvI-U&amp;[/video]
^^^^^^^think sambos been busy pmsl

look at the cunts face as hes about to swallow it just at the fat gangster part


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

ROTFPMSL!

Got myself banned from Trichome Central by some "Joey555" cunt, I didn't even last 24 hours!

"A ban has been placed on your IP" - Tor browser will be circumventing that then, thick twat!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

not the best quality pics.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not the best quality pics.


Fuck me I've been here 2 years and that's the first time I've seen your stash Dura!

Nice mate, I like the big one that's yellowing off.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2012)

Some Erl for the Weekend.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

lol, i dont tend to post pics coz im a lazy fucker, theres a few pics of sum of my early grows on my profile and others earlier on this post. there around 5 weeks in, i think the big one may have been burned abit with pk 13/14 , either tha or its just a very fast flowering strain, blue widow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, i dont tend to post pics coz im a lazy fucker, theres a few pics of sum of my early grows on my profile and others earlier on this post. there around 5 weeks in, i think the big one may have been burned abit with pk 13/14 , either tha or its just a very fast flowering strain, blue widow.


I don't think you will have burned it with the PK 13/14 (how much you using?), I boost with raw Mono-Potassium Phosphate salt @ 0-52-34!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Some Erl for the Weekend.


What the fuck is that?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

Your burst bannana.......... lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

mmmm, not too sure, think it was about 3ml to the litre. along with 40ml of a + b canna flores and a bit of ionics boost, and a wee spray of plant magic seeweed shit. i tend not to be too heavy with feeds but i forget what exactly i use.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> Got myself banned from Trichome Central by some "Joey555" cunt, I didn't even last 24 hours!
> 
> "A ban has been placed on your IP" - Tor browser will be circumventing that then, thick twat!


Just change you IP mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Just change you IP mate.


Tor Browser = Job done.

It took me all of about 3 mins to log back in and laugh at him!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Your burst bannana.......... lol


......Like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tor Browser = Job done.
> 
> It took me all of about 3 mins to log back in and laugh at him!


LOL WHO BANNED U ? yorkshireman id? lol 2 mins


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2012)

@dura. I finished a couple of blue widow about 2 weeks ago m8, I let them flower for 10 weeks from flipping 12/12, they had yellowed a fair bit could probly have cut them at 9 weeks but I was away so they had to go to 10, good yield, big fat and dense buds, hard as fuck.


----------



## nuglets (Mar 17, 2012)

3800+ pages of posts!!! Just wanted to say hello to my fellow growers across the pond. Have a great day!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not the best quality pics.


nice pics m8, looking big them buds, how many u got there? how far from finish?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2012)

awww look feeling sik all ya'll talking about finished harvests and mne are stil small piddley little things lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

works out about 40quid

1g Afghan Gold Seal

1g Highest Quality Yellow Pollen

1g Flat Pollen

1g Indian Pollen


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> Got myself banned from Trichome Central by some "Joey555" cunt, I didn't even last 24 hours!
> 
> "A ban has been placed on your IP" - Tor browser will be circumventing that then, thick twat!


whatcha get banned for m8? ive been sent 4-5 invites to the site from various people but dont think they will apreciate a vodka swilling pisshead on the wind up lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> works out about 40quid
> 
> 1g Afghan Gold Seal
> 
> ...


I will have 4g m8


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I will have 4g m8


not me cataract silk road m8..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2012)

is ther any actual confirmed delivery of stuf of this hidden web?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

The CAT is now a MJ toker. hahhahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not me cataract silk road m8..........


What the fuck happened to your rep ?????????


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is ther any actual confirmed delivery of stuf of this hidden web?


the silkroad is on the ball m8, theres a escrow system i dont understand it too well but basically the bitcoins are held in escrow by the silkroad until u receive what uve ordered.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

bye people im off to chop me plants reckon a good 4-6hr trim arrrrrrghhhhhh il get some pics up 2mora ava good night all.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is ther any actual confirmed delivery of stuf of this hidden web?


Yeah, Billy got a G of 97% lab tested Fishscale. 
He posted a photo.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, Billy got a G of 97% lab tested Fishscale.
> He posted a photo.


lolol that photo was taken from the vendors page.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bye people im off to chop me plants reckon a good 4-6hr trim arrrrrrghhhhhh il get some pics up 2mora ava good night all.........


Keep me one.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol that photo was taken from the vendors page.


Fair enough!

I'm up for getting a G or 2 to test it out though, when I get round to it.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nice pics m8, looking big them buds, how many u got there? how far from finish?


just the 3 mate; a blue widow, white domina and a church. the small ones are clones, 3 white domina and blue widow. the big ones are on week 5 and lookin pretty good in terms of potential yeild, bud site are numerous and swelling nicely. i had a livers in there but the fucker hermied quite badly so i got shot of it. at this stage the blue widow thats yellowing at back will be getting chopped early, its showing a helluva lot of yellow even though im supplementing with grow nutes to push sum extra nitrogen into it, if it takes fine if not it'll be chopped at 7 weeks. the 2 clones ast the back are about 4 weeks freom actual clone, and the front two are only bout 10 days, not showing roots yet but im pretty confident.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2012)

Ill take a cutting of that widow m8, looks a bit yielder. Could be a cash cropper. Are u getting the blueberry smell???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill take a cutting of that widow m8, looks a bit yielder. Could be a cash cropper. Are u getting the blueberry smell???


ahll bring a cutting or two with me when ah next come tae c u? havny really noticed a smell other than jist general 'weed' smell. have you taken those cuttings ah asked you about btw?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahll bring a cutting or two with me when ah next come tae c u? havny really noticed a smell other than jist general 'weed' smell. have you taken those cuttings ah asked you about btw?


Ive got 2 spare livers I could give u. If u want more, I could just give u the snips unrooted if u want???


----------



## baklawa (Mar 17, 2012)

48 hours smoke-free and hating every lucid raw moment of it  Why does this have to happen during my most major personal crisis since I came to this country?!

OK moan over - still feeling a bit raw I guess - any and all crass insensitive jokes will be highly appreciated


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

if you can ma bro's looking for 8 in total, he'll hang off until there rooted. jist geez a bell. ahll just get a livers snip off him, keep one as a mother and grow out 3. ah really dont wan any more than 3 in ma grow room due tae limited space.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

baklawa said:


> 48 hours smoke-free and hating every lucid raw moment of it  Why does this have to happen during my most major personal crisis since I came to this country?!
> 
> OK moan over - still feeling a bit raw I guess - any and all crass insensitive jokes will be highly appreciated


Bacon flavoured sex lube - because just raping Jews and Muslims doesn't degrade them enough


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

I suggested to my wife that she'd look sexier with her hair back. 

Which is apparently an insensitive thing to say to a cancer patient.


----------



## goten (Mar 17, 2012)

anyone pressed the security team banner at bottom of page yet lol..it a arabic site terrorists


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2012)

How many Mexicans does it take to change a light buld.......Wan. lol


----------



## goten (Mar 17, 2012)

like..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2012)

What do u call an obese kid with an eye patch, buck teeth and special shoes.......................Names


----------



## baklawa (Mar 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What do u call an obese kid with an eye patch, buck teeth and special shoes.......................Names


  
But these days I guess you'd call that kid privileged - he gets all the special PC treatment and support...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2012)

What's better than winning an Olympic gold at the Paralympics?

Not being disabled.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 17, 2012)

Yorkshireman, check your PM inbox 

EDIT: That was fun, I love synchronity


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Yorkshireman, check your PM inbox


I'm ahead of you chick, check yours.....


----------



## baklawa (Mar 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's better than winning an Olympic gold at the Paralympics?
> 
> Not being disabled.


Hmmm. I've been pondering this for the last 5 mins and I'm not convinced - at least they'll all have achieved some kind of immortality and recognition etc. - whereas what do the rest of us non-disabled losers do?!

Oh my gawd somebody get me a smoke, I'm actually taking crass jokes seriously :-0


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

Fabrice Muamba has collapsed on the pitch at White Hart Lane. The game has been abandoned.

John Terry is especially upset, saying moments ago, "I had money on the black cunt scoring"


----------



## baklawa (Mar 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm ahead of you chick, check yours.....


Not meaning to give you nightmares or anything but every time I see your avatar I think of banana + blender + milk = milkshake.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Not meaning to give you nightmares or anything but every time I see your avatar I think of banana + blender + milk = milkshake.


Nightmares? I'm a Yorkshireman, It's grim up north lass!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I'd rather have a working body, ie..legs, rather than a gold medal lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2012)

Back soon, Asda time.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wots happenin fuck faces !!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin fuck faces !!



fuck, chedz , have u shot your load and let your sister go home?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha dura ya cunt na not yet y the Q ya mad fucker?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

wot ye up tae mate? im fuckin bored, 2 weeks totally clean and its begining to get on my tits. the plan is another 2 weeks but my palms are getting itchy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just chillin lad with a few cans of breaker bro grafted all day and in tomoz so bein a good lad meself lol well tryin that is but sum fucker keeps puttin sum yellow powder under my nose haha tbh im sure the cunt is tryin to get me a bollockin off the misses and gaffa haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry lad day mean to rub it in lmfao!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 17, 2012)

lol, its cools mate, my misses was with me earlier and she begged me to let her go to her sisters to have a drink and a sniff, even left me with our kid but tbh im glad shes away, the wee ones snoozing so dads just gonna chill in front of the box and enjoy the peace.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, pussy munchers. Thats what you are.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

Let the tash meet the gash ay billy boy haha


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning peeps.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

morning folks.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup dura ?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

hehe, is that like "Hammer Time", everyone doing the Hammer dance in Asda would be a giggle me thinks.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Back soon, Asda time.


So who broke the Sea of Seeds website, lol?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

hi cat and dst, just headin out to get the mothers day card ah think, stop my mum being in the huff for the rest of the year.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> hi cat and dst, just headin out to get the mothers day card ah think, stop my mum being in the huff for the rest of the year.


Good luck wi that m8


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

1 wk veg from rooted clone, the yellowing is because they had nuffing but gh ripen for the last 2wks.

day 56


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

woops, missed that. I'll phone her. EDIT: And I mean my Mum, not yours, lol....


dura72 said:


> hi cat and dst, just headin out to get the mothers day card ah think, stop my mum being in the huff for the rest of the year.


sweet grow n-user. look like fat fukers fae here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

my mothers day has been cancelled, grandad went in the night with a brain tumor. think i'm goign to get myself in a state and forget who i am for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

nce trees sambo lad.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my mothers day has been cancelled, grandad went in the night with a brain tumor. think i'm goign to get myself in a state and forget who i am for a while.


Best of luck mate. Hope all turn out good for ya.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Don......


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my mothers day has been cancelled, grandad went in the night with a brain tumor. think i'm goign to get myself in a state and forget who i am for a while.


fucking el sorry to read that m8, get wrecked at least ya can forget for a day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

cheers lads, he had a good innings, just fucks me off to think of the man he was going out to something like a brain tumor. still at least he didnt feel owt.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers lads, he had a good innings, just fucks me off to think of the man he was going out to something like a brain tumor. still at least he didnt feel owt.


Sorry to here that m8


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my mothers day has been cancelled, grandad went in the night with a brain tumor. think i'm goign to get myself in a state and forget who i am for a while.


sorry tae hear about that buddy, go and get minced pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

big gin already in hand.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

Y
I Y
I Y I
Y I Y I Y I

A Geordie eye test.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

"Come on kids," I said, "It's time to give mummy her Mother's Day surprise."
"But mummy's gone to the gym," one of them replied.
"Doesn't matter... Let's all jump in the car. We'll go and see her."
They both seemed excited at the prospect, but a bit puzzled when I stopped the car a few minutes later.
"This isn't the gym daddy. Why are we at Uncle Dave's house?"
"You'll fucking see.."


----------



## Airwave (Mar 18, 2012)

Fuck. I forgot about Mothers Day. And I'm staying in her house while waiting for my new place to be renovated.

Goanna have to give her money out of my stash. Shit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2012)

Who has taken a shit in my mouth


----------



## E M (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all i have 5x packs of 5 godberry regs to give away. The breeder has asked me to give them to people who can do a journal on here Pm me if you would like to try them out.......

info http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=freedom-of-seeds&prod_url=freedom-of-seeds-godberry

Have a good day


----------



## baklawa (Mar 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Who has taken a shit in my mouth


That would be the Brat. Sorry mate, it was an emergency.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy mothers day balaclava. I need more sleep


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happy mothers day balaclava. I need more sleep


Ma heed is hittin the pillow soon.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;QvOQxeQKrdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvOQxeQKrdw[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wot agwarn bumlicks? Lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

celtic just got fucked over. hahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha. ya fuckin kiddy fiddling taig bastards, get it right fuckin up ye.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha dura ya mad cunt lovin the football score of today ay pal lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Mar 18, 2012)

oh yeah chedz, the rangers have had a bad few weeks but all those septic fuckers have been sniggering away like fuck, sublimely convinced that they were gonny walk away with all the scottish silverware, absolutely convinced that they were unbeatable, well a wee team fae ayrshire that runs its team onna fuckin shoestring budget have just brought them down tae earth with a bump. its fuckin lovely. no doubt they'll be whining about the 'penalty' they didny get, another chorus of 'masonic' refereeing, the constant waft of putrid paranioa that seeps from the green swamp, conspiracy theory overload . the reality is they never scored one single goal. end of story.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 18, 2012)

Well that's the last of the celebratory gear gone now do i still feel hungry enough for a chicken shish mmm not sure but i'm off for a shit to think it over


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2012)

anyonebody watched that series gold rush alaska? blitz season 1 and 15 eps of season 2....real fucking good lol they all look like hard nutz but ther pansie ass fags lol

so hows everyone? dont come on much nowadays,ther more i do the more my post count goes down lmao bovvad?me? lol
haven been to chek on the plants for a few days mite pop up later if me fucking legs ok,
smoking this laos satuva smashes ya man nice shit,,,smells lovely too


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 18, 2012)

seen season one been waiting for season two, thats where the other guy takes over there stake and they go further in to alaska?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

to all the Celtic fans on the morning after, ahve listened tae you'se whine about all the Gers fans suddenly becoming Killie supporters, well heres a bit of info,myself and damn near every other Gers fan wid support ANY team playin against you, personally ah'd support a Taliban XI wae Osama as captain and fuckin Saddam Hussain as manager if ah thought they could shaft you fuckers. noo away and lie in yer pish.​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2012)

Just so long as its not sunderland Dura!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

or arsenal! lol


----------



## baklawa (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning peeps  Today is the first day of the rest of my crappy, horrible, ridiculously melodramatic life. How can one smallish quiet person attract sooo much drama all the time?!

BTW what's with all the VOTE LABOUR posters all over the place? *suddenly remembering there is life beyond domestic drama*


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Mornin. UK'rs how's everyone today?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

knackered but happy coz those fuckin taig cunts got there baws handed tae them yesterday


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Morning peeps  Today is the first day of the rest of my crappy, horrible, ridiculously melodramatic life. How can one smallish quiet person attract sooo much drama all the time?!
> 
> BTW what's with all the VOTE LABOUR posters all over the place? *suddenly remembering there is life beyond domestic drama*


Better that then no drama. My lifes like groundhog day at the mo it's shit


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> knackered but happy coz those fuckin taig cunts got there baws handed tae them yesterday


Aye it wiz worth the watch. Couldnt stop laughin at neil lennon when they got denied the penalty the wee monkey prick


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

ahve been creating fuckin havoc on facebook since yesterday winding the fuckers up, great fun!


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha aye they can dish it but by fuck they hate gettin it back lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

aye, they've fell back fae 'treble winners' tae 'bitter and twisted' .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> seen season one been waiting for season two, thats where the other guy takes over there stake and they go further in to alaska?




yeh dekota dave or w/eva fucks em over BIG time lmao got well into sn2 now,welll worth a wattch mate thers like 18 eps i think



wtf

WERS ME POSTS GONE?

lol ures has been halfed too sambo lol wtf how can i be bak to 0 wen my most recent posts are in my profile wtf ohh this place is all fucked up

and now kevs bak and mod?? have i missed a yr in time or sum shit lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2012)

I think you missed the English lesson IC3, I really struggle understanding what you type, lol.

Always funny to see the current buns laughing at the Tic and vice-versa, the comedy never ends when you are a non old firm supporter.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2012)

DST said:


> I think you missed the English lesson IC3, I really struggle understanding what you type, lol.


cheeky [email protected] lol im more english than most mate!


----------



## FarmerWiz (Mar 19, 2012)

afternoon lads, i aint been on this for awhile.. had few issues to sort out but anyways how is everyone?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2012)

DST said:


> I think you missed the English lesson IC3, I really struggle understanding what you type, lol.
> 
> Always funny to see the current buns laughing at the Tic and vice-versa, the comedy never ends when you are a non old firm supporter.


We nearly put your club under a few weeks back coz we never paid u £70k gate money. Just shows how fucked the Scottish game is. The country need re-educated. If only children would play football instead of smoking smack. I haven't seen jumpers for goalposts for many a moon


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 19, 2012)

What the fuck is going on with this site or is it shite? the hackers still got control?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

Every cunt is a newb lmfao


----------



## Dai dogg (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope i don't have to fuck about with that image shit every time i post because that shit is really going to do my fucking head in!!!


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Leave the noobs alone cheddz ya big bully lmao


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

Is the site fucked up again ???


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck this shite i'm off until they sort this fucking abortion out!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Fuck this shite i'm off until they sort this fucking abortion out!!!


Whats happening now my man ?????
I have been on my own website and dont know the latest.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

hahahaaaaaaa I just noticed every cunt is a newb. lolz


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

The first time this shit happened my website went bonkers ??????


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Fuck this shite i'm off until they sort this fucking abortion out!!!


2 posts since 2008 LMFAO


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Fuck this shite i'm off until they sort this fucking abortion out!!!


Who are u m8, you only have 2 posts and start slating the site. lolololololo


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Who are u m8, you only have 2 posts and start slating the site. lolololololo


sup ma man ????


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

bananarama


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> bananarama


What the fuck is going on with this site. It doing my box clean in. I will trash this pc loloollllllllllloooooooooo


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

I might be a MJ toker today but could be a stranger tomorrow ???????????


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2012)

Im just in from work...going to watch that US series called Luck wae Dustin Hoffman. Looks good. U still trapped in the 80's Dura. lol(or are u on the sauce)


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im just in from work...going to watch that US series called Luck wae Dustin Hoffman. Looks good. U still trapped in the 80's Dura. lol(or are u on the sauce)


am on the chippy sauce.........lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha trash it cataract wtf is wrong with the borin ol fuck faces today then nothin new rand these ways ya borin mugs ill gett sum monster veg pics on for you all laters avin to feed the cunts everyday know haha good job there is only a few of em this round lmfao runnin 3x600s already wont b long till i change the bulbs for fresh fuckers and hit em with the 5x600s the slh is still bein a tight bitch with the nodes and the psychosis is well and truely under wraps with the suppercropin ive done to the fucker lol she must av over 100 knuckles on her and tbh its bein a bitch to keep her tidy !! any1 know wot the longest any1 has vegged in 6litre airpots ? Think the slh psychosis and 2 of the exos would of had 6 weeks veg by next friday and ill be flippin if all is well and i think the rest is ready just hope i dont av to repot the 1s that av had 6weeks veg into bigger standard pots so if any1 knows if they are good enough????


----------



## tailslide76 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What do you mean by reliable, why wouldn't they be?
> Buying grow equipment and even Cannabis seeds in England is completely legal, just because you buy equipment to grow "plants" indoors does NOT necessarily mean said plants are illegal. This is not America!
> 
> You can buy Cannabis seeds with no problems, once you germinate said seeds then it becomes illegal.


Hi! Thanks for the input.  
What I meant by reliable was if they send what you paid for. And yes, I know it is legal to grow "plants" and buy cannabis seeds but that doesn't mean there aren't pirate websites that take orders but never send anything. That's why I asked if anyone had experience with them. I thought it was obvious what I meant, since there are shitload of topics everywhere about seedbanks as well, which one of them is "reliable" and which one is not. Was it clear this time? ))) Happy growing everyone!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha trash it cataract wtf is wrong with the borin ol fuck faces today then nothin new rand these ways ya borin mugs ill gett sum monster veg pics on for you all laters avin to feed the cunts everyday know haha good job there is only a few of em this round lmfao runnin 3x600s already wont b long till i change the bulbs for fresh fuckers and hit em with the 5x600s the slh is still bein a tight bitch with the nodes and the psychosis is well and truely under wraps with the suppercropin ive done to the fucker lol she must av over 100 knuckles on her and tbh its bein a bitch to keep her tidy !! any1 know wot the longest any1 has vegged in 6litre airpots ? Think the slh psychosis and 2 of the exos would of had 6 weeks veg by next friday and ill be flippin if all is well and i think the rest is ready just hope i dont av to repot the 1s that av had 6weeks veg into bigger standard pots so if any1 knows if they are good enough????


Fuck knows mate. I have my own site to look after and just here for a little time out.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lol cataract get the fuck outta here wot sort of responce was that ya fuckin numpty lol!!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol cataract get the fuck outta here wot sort of responce was that ya fuckin numpty lol!!


Excatelly what i said bawbag


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

Deal wi it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol cataract get the fuck outta here wot sort of responce was that ya fuckin numpty lol!!


how are yer TTT beans going dude?
mine actually looking nice now,,stil young but nice il get sum pics up later

no point in adding to journal as its no longer ther and fuk making another prolly get delted again

my old id stil about with 1k+ posts so fuk knows wat ther playing at


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how are yer TTT beans going dude?
> mine actually looking nice now,,stil young but nice il get sum pics up later
> 
> no point in adding to journal as its no longer ther and fuk making another prolly get delted again
> ...


2 accounts ?????


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;1zQX7ta_rC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zQX7ta_rC8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Fuck knows mate. I have my own site to look after and just here for a little time out.


isnt kev in disguise yet again is it??? only kev can could post as many times as u do in a day lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

whatcha reckon then ya fucking yam-yam 80oz??? lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> isnt kev in disguise yet again is it??? only kev can could post as many times as u do in a day lol


Who the fuck is this "KEV" c*nt ??


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im just in from work...going to watch that US series called Luck wae Dustin Hoffman. Looks good. U still trapped in the 80's Dura. lol(or are u on the sauce)


im trapped in the fucking twilight zone, ahm absolutely gagging for a drink and a sniff but ahm still on those fuckin pills. ahm stoppin them on friday so ah can get fuckin minced the following weekend, that'll have been me sober for a month by then. btw you wanny gee me a decent offer for sum quality green? have you still got sumbody willing tae pay 280?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

230 and i am in


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Who the fuck is this "KEV" c*nt ??


it is you then m8 just checking lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it is you then m8 just checking lol


Na man i dont know who the fuck kev is ???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

fuck yer popes XI


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Any one.of us noobs could be kevin murphy Muuuhaahaahaahaaa only.kiddin


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Any one.of us noobs could be kevin murphy Muuuhaahaahaahaaa only.kiddin


are kev aswel??? lolol

was just the ive got a site of my own comment and the shitloads of post all day since joining that got me finking bout CAT and also the insistance that he aint lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> are kev aswel??? lolol
> 
> was just the ive got a site of my own comment and the shitloads of post all day since joining that got me finking bout CAT and also the insistance that he aint lol


The Cat aint the murph a defo know that lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha reckon then ya fucking yam-yam 80oz??? lol
> 
> View attachment 2077149View attachment 2077151


Ive told ya lad 20+ easy now ya can see how it was 70 odd hangin ya ginger fat scottish cunt lmfao how long it take ya to trim from start to finish mush?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha reckon then ya fucking yam-yam 80oz??? lol
> 
> View attachment 2077149View attachment 2077151


Fuck me ya cunt those on the floor lmfao wot ya do just snip the branch haha i take it ya dont give a fuck about the sugar leaves !!
Look custy anyway mate start to finish in under 10 weeks = over 2 oz a week just imagine if u had a room full ?!! I take it u like the cocco ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Deal wi it


Lol typical shit outta cats mouth lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive told ya lad 20+ easy now ya can see how it was 70 odd hangin ya ginger fat scottish cunt lmfao how long it take ya to trim from start to finish mush?


7hrs start to finish m8, i do usually care but that aint much to hide within the rest lol aint so much the sugar leaves im caring about more so it will be flat on 1side lol 

location of the grow aint great m8 neither is my paranoia lol although i do fink a upgrade to 16 and a 2.4mrt x 2.4mtr tent is needed i like the tents cause at least some of that smell is contained.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

haha ya mad cunt lol wot u thinkin it is then?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha ya mad cunt lol wot u thinkin it is then?


i think what i said last wk chedz 15-18oz n il be happy, but i aint really got a clue is me 1st bash with coco.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Do u think u could get away wae 9 under a 600?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Is that the bsb m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Do u think u could get away wae 9 under a 600?


yeh 10 MAX


and fuk me chedz ya goon learn to rotate your images got a krink in me kneck now



dura72 said:


> im trapped in the fucking twilight zone, ahm absolutely gagging for a drink and a sniff but ahm still on those fuckin pills.


and wat self resecting druggie wont drink wile on meds/ lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

How do lads, just been on kevs site joined up! lol 

ukrg ive got that sky go on my phone its andriode, wont let me watch owt keeps sayin its not supported on rooted android devices what up?

sambo im sayin 23oz geezer!

Lookin sweet chedz!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think what i said last wk chedz 15-18oz n il be happy, but i aint really got a clue is me 1st bash with coco.





RangersWillNotDie said:


> Do u think u could get away wae 9 under a 600?


All depending if your veggin or not and wot style of growin you wanna perform?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 10 MAX
> 
> 
> and fuk me chedz ya goon learn to rotate your images got a krink in me kneck now
> ...


Ill learn to rotate wen ya learn to spell ya cunt lol just thought id throw sum up as no journal now!! Pukka wot the longest you ve vegged in the 6litre airpots bru?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think what i said last wk chedz 15-18oz n il be happy, but i aint really got a clue is me 1st bash with coco.


15 to 18 lmfao its either they aint as dense as i like or you ll fuckin cramate the cunts ya soft wally told ya over 20 piss infact ill tell you in grams roughly ay my guess is 632 gram dry lad !! How long u reckon till its done?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 10 MAX
> 
> 
> and fuk me chedz ya goon learn to rotate your images got a krink in me kneck now
> ...



not these meds mate, ive done it b4 and its absolutely brutal, i am not kidding here, full body convulsions, chills and sweats, head pounding , face swells , skin sunburned red, eyeballs scarlet, bloody pressure thru the roof, you can hear the blood pumping in your ears.....its the most uncomfortable and painful experience ive ever went thru................ive done it 4 or 5 times, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill learn to rotate wen ya learn to spell ya cunt lol just thought id throw sum up as no journal now!! Pukka wot the longest you ve vegged in the 6litre airpots bru?


No longer then 3 week mate i veg in the 1Ls dont i so there only in the 6s for a week or 2 mate but ive flowered them last lot for 9 an they had 4week veg the exo was big mate nearly 3ft with no probs mate you'l be sound you dont get root bound in them, you just might have to water more that all.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No longer then 3 week mate i veg in the 1Ls dont i so there only in the 6s for a week or 2 mate but ive flowered them last lot for 9 an they had 4week veg the exo was big mate nearly 3ft with no probs mate you'l be sound you dont get root bound in them, you just might have to water more that all.


I think ill be throwin the phsvho slh and 2xexo s in sum 11litre standard pots tomoz then na bother it seems to have slowed them down the last few days so ive sum extra cocco and bigger pots so thats my job for tomoz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I think ill be throwin the phsvho slh and 2xexo s in sum 11litre standard pots tomoz then na bother it seems to have slowed them down the last few days so ive sum extra cocco and bigger pots so thats my job for tomoz


I wont bother mate you'l be sound them 6s will perform just as good if not better than them 11s and you should still get away with waterin once a day mate trust me.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 19, 2012)

U reckon p they are bushes already pal and dense as fuck they are drinkin maybe 1.5 to 2 litres a day already im warterin everyday already so can see me runnin into trouble if im not carefull lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2012)

fuk me i feel lazy going to my garden once every 3 days to feed and u lot feed daily fuksake my leg best be better soon,


so wassis LSH the greenshouseseeds slh i take orone of ur clone olny jobs?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 19, 2012)

Pic of my bsb x br


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Pic of my bsb x br
> View attachment 2077850


same as what ive got down innit/?
eitherway looks nice


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 19, 2012)

Alrite ladies just a quick pit stop , got a massive cannabis problem now , i cant get any ! lol so on the germ. any exciting discovery's whilst i've been away ?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as what ive got down innit/?
> eitherway looks nice


Yip ttt's pips. The SLH is greenhouse seeds,it is a pheno that riu member las fingerez found and kept... Here's a pic of ma battling clone lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Your SLH looks nothing like mine. lol Strange that. She can take some amount of feed though. Im leaving the chop till monday Scott, that will be 10 weeks and 14 days of Ripen


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

ic3m4l3 said:


> and fuk me chedz ya goon learn to rotate your images got a krink in me kneck now


  
How goes it, how's the foot?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Your SLH looks nothing like mine. lol Strange that. She can take some amount of feed though. Im leaving the chop till monday Scott, that will be 10 weeks and 14 days of Ripen


Will b worth it m8. Livers wiz banging at 10. Pulled ma bc at 9,it could hve dne wae another few dys at least. Still strong n tasty though


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Yip ttt's pips. The SLH is greenhouse seeds,it is a pheno that riu member las fingerez found and kept... Here's a pic of ma battling clone lol
> 
> View attachment 2078638


las never found that pheno, it was clones that was brought/given and the guess is its greenhouse's........... he doesnt no for 100%


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mornin bitches  took another 10 psycho and 4exo cuts last night left em in a glass of water till tonight the slh sure is a greedy fucker bill its cainin the most out of the exos and psychosis and the bitche needs a good haircut might get round to doin it tonight and takin a few cuts of that to veg for next round gonna be partin sum of me grow room out in the next 7 days so i can veg em till these are done


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 15 to 18 lmfao its either they aint as dense as i like or you ll fuckin cramate the cunts ya soft wally told ya over 20 piss infact ill tell you in grams roughly ay my guess is 632 gram dry lad !! How long u reckon till its done?


like i say hope u are right for once lol will weigh it thurs/fri i reckon.

u working this morning then m8?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah just on the way into brum fuckin traffic is murder ya cheeky cunt lol!!


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh well nearly right lol,av only heard the myths


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

Plenty of myths around were ganjas involved scottie mate it all grows the same tho haha!!


----------



## lozzypot (Mar 20, 2012)

hi there [:
me and my fiance are thinking about growing in the summer, and hydroponics are out of the question.
any tips on indoor growing without them? we don't really want to ask anyone around here because it's a small place with crap green, haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

coco m8........google it, read some shit


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

yep coco like hydro(is)use it like soil.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Plenty of myths around were ganjas involved scottie mate it all grows the same tho haha!!


lol myth and fibbs same thing????????


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2012)

fuckin giro day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah can eat.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

on you go dura man get right doon the post office get that bad boy cashed and get you 6 pack o super and yir bottle o wine(bucky)lol


----------



## Nocturn3 (Mar 20, 2012)

lozzypot said:


> hi there [:
> me and my fiance are thinking about growing in the summer, and hydroponics are out of the question.
> any tips on indoor growing without them? we don't really want to ask anyone around here because it's a small place with crap green, haha.


I get good results with soil indoors (JAB +JI3), using PM nutes and granules. Not quite hit 1gpw yet, but i've come close.

What size setup are you planning?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

while i was away working this week vigrin have taken 3 months advance payment and the install fee put me a ton+ over and the bank have done me a tenner each fuckin day for 8 days. wounded 

fuckin quiet week for don. honest if it wasn't for bad luck i'd have none.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> fuckin giro day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah can eat.


fuck eating get the tennants super on. it's almost food.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> fuckin giro day!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah can eat.



hahhaaaaaaa

Morning peeps.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference


http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/35.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

unfuckin believable some cunts cloned my card, trying to put 400 quid to a subscription site. sure i was fuckin hitler in a previous life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference


all the time. dries faster. no noticeable difference


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference


Degrades your bud bill would nt risk it mate! You not made your dryin box?!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all the time. dries faster. no noticeable difference


Huh im sure i read an artical from this site about hps bulbs degradin the trichs or some shit once its cut from the plant ill try and find it its a good read tbh but goes on in detail about how it occurs !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Too many rooms and too much wattage. Im just going to dry it in the flower room. Less fucking hassel


----------



## Nocturn3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Not sure about the light being a problem (light does degrade thc, but I reckon it's a slow process), but if your grow room is warm, your bud might dry too fast, which locks in that horrible leafy taste from the chlorophyll.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference


yep just to smoke myself tho,takes away taste all that but you loss alot as well with the rappid shrink lol think we have all done it


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep the drying area dark, the air well circulated and exchanged with fans, the temperatures in the lower 70's and the humidity between 50-60% with a dehumidifier, if necessary. The bud will smoke smoother if it takes around a week for the moisture to evaporate, quicker drying will harshen the taste and degrade the burning properties.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2012)

lol, ah wish ah could( seriously i REALY REALLY REALLY wish i could) but ahm still on the fuckin ant abuse pills and it take s a week tae get them out your system. im gonny hold off to a week on saturday before i go for it, its a mates 40th. that about 17 days sober so far, the first few weeks is always difficult. ive actually got the money sitting if i wanted too, virtually debt free, so instead of blowing what ive got ive just spent 40 quid on bloody fireman sam stuff for my kid. ah well, ho hum, just another 11 days to stay sober.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

thats good dura just try say off it if you can or want to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Huh im sure i read an artical from this site about hps bulbs degradin the trichs or some shit once its cut from the plant ill try and find it its a good read tbh but goes on in detail about how it occurs !!


i've dried both ways and now do it in the tent for convenience and the filter. doing it in the room around the tent wor lass was going off it, house absolutely stank. 

chlorophyll will degrade in the cure, if it's just dried and out the door, it'll be a bit harsh to smoke, aye.

i use cooltubes though so my tent isn't too hot. at 24c it generally takes about 4 days to get it crisp on the outside but spongy on the inside. bit like armadillo's  a day or two outside and its ready to jar.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Ultimately you want it dark as possible, but having smoked Don's weed I can say it was top drawer. The Moroccans have also been drying their weed in bails in the sun for ever.....Hand rolled Nepolese charras are also put in bags in the sun to cure before being made hash, if my memory serves me right (see The Great Book of Hashish).


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Ultimately you want it dark as possible, but having smoked Don's weed I can say it was top drawer. The Moroccans have also been drying their weed in bails in the sun for ever.....Hand rolled Nepolese charras are also put in bags in the sun to cure before being made hash, if my memory serves me right (see The Great Book of Hashish).


In the sun? OK so that means basically they cook it (an egg cooks in about 3 minutes under the Moroccan sun). I would have thought that cooking it kind of releases the THC and then loses it, basically (unless you eat it in a cake).


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, in the sun. Tomatoes, Fruits of many types are dried in the sun and all that happens is the taste intensifies...I can't imagine why weed would be so different to other fruits.

And some happy Moroccans drying weed....in the Sun. Funny, the Moroccans in Amsterdam all have satellite dishes as well!
[youtube]X7-ckdm-_A0[/youtube]

peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

anyone ever see that aussie grower Kog's video's? he sweat cures his in a massive plastic sheet for 2 days in full sun. i thought it was mould bait myself but it works apparently. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyk0KBoGaB8

about 3:47


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference


my pals done that for yrs its known as "flash drying"

depends what u want dude? commercial then yeh get it dried and out, percy dry ur own properly or not eitherway but my mans swears buy it,,,but i guess ul get 10000 people saying NOOOOO but eitherway like they saying the morrocans do it so why all this must be in darkness palava is beyond me


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

like sun-dried tomatoes *nods wisely*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> like sun-dried tomatoes *nods wisely*


lol yeh

but what would i know being a stranger and all )


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh
> 
> but what would i know being a stranger and all )


Did you loose all you posts ??????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Did you loose all you posts ??????


yeh mat 3 fucking times

first one i gave up a id( 30x times asked to get it delted but hasent)
then the doggies thread took 1k posts then otherday again lost a few hundred then otherdaY WENT TO 0 POSTS lmao
not that i give a shit but wen u make journals ect its kinda pissin that they get delted so fuk that no doing one again

but wen ur giving advice out people are lke wtf do u know ur a stanger lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever see that aussie grower Kog's video's? he sweat cures his in a massive plastic sheet for 2 days in full sun. i thought it was mould bait myself but it works apparently.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyk0KBoGaB8
> 
> about 3:47


I just wasted 52 mins of my life watching his full DVD.....I was meant to be doing man chores. lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mat 3 fucking times
> 
> first one i gave up a id( 30x times asked to get it delted but hasent)
> then the doggies thread took 1k posts then otherday again lost a few hundred then otherdaY WENT TO 0 POSTS lmao
> ...



Its all fucked up. I hit you up anyway.


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I just wasted 52 mins of my life watching his full DVD.....I was meant to be doing man chores. lol


the blokes fucking nutts lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I just wasted 52 mins of my life watching his full DVD.....I was meant to be doing man chores. lol


that is a man chore


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Its all fucked up. I hit you up anyway.



LOL NP MATE

ssb u seen that tv series
the scheme set up in kilmlarnoc k or w/eva ?any good?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scheme_%28TV_series%29


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL NP MATE
> 
> ssb u seen that tv series
> the scheme set up in kilmlarnoc k or w/eva ?any good?
> ...


Aye i seen it a while a go but i think they pulled the plug on that for some reason.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Aye, the guys not all there......cunts drinking homebrew and smoking bushweed 24/7. Hes madder than Dura. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL NP MATE
> 
> ssb u seen that tv series
> the scheme set up in kilmlarnoc k or w/eva ?any good?
> ...


Have I seen it.......I fucking live it every day. lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye, the guys not all there......cunts drinking homebrew and smoking bushweed 24/7. Hes madder than Dura. lol


funny as fuck lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> funny as fuck lol


Now Im a bit cowboy and lazy when growing weed but that cunt takes it up a notch. Just wrap this 30lbs of weed in this big tent thingy and Ill just sell it over 6 months for $20k Aussie dollars bout 6.5k our money. hahahahaha I get more than that for 2lbs ie 1kg.hahahah


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

​


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> ​


You worry me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> You worry me.



I could watch that silly cunt all day


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I could watch that silly cunt all day


I rest my case.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Which reminds me, I haven't went junkie fishing latley


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

Junkie fishing?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Junkie fishing?


Just a sport me and a couple of mates invented. Best fishing time is around 9am and location is also key. Ive found that our local chemist which is also next to the job centre is a prime location at 9am. You have pools of junkies exceeding 50. The trick is to heat 50p's with a clipper lighter until they are glowing red, walk past them and drop. There is always 1 or 2 who will instinctly react and grab the 50p. Rather strange noise a junkie makes when badly burned. Now the fun part, hopefully the junkie will react and shout at you and act "hard" junkie. Then you have the great pleasure of sparking the cunt out. We used to have a few crackers on our phones but have been lost over time, think my wee bro has one where the police come over and arrest the junkie after he has smashed him. Sick but fun


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 20, 2012)

lol fucking great the trick by is to glue a pound to the floor with the strongest glue you can find and watch them try get it up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA5_hlF3v6Q


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody ever dried bud in their flower room. ie wae the lights on. Does it really make a difference




Don't do it Bill it'll taste like shit and smell like hay


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Don't do it Bill it'll taste like shit and smell like hay


FFS.....I don't know what to fucking do. I was going to buy one of them net thingys and build a room and get a small fan and carbon filter but its fucking burning electric there like a motherfucker and I cant be fucked building a room. AAAAArrrrrrggggggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

your crop smelling and tasting like shit isn't defined by how you dry it 3eyes. like having a bairn it doesn't one day just become a cunt its how you raise them


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Right its livers, blue cheese and SLH so I defo kno the smell won't go. My room with lights on sits at 23-24 and humidity is below 45. I was thinking about 4-5 days in tent, 2-3 days in paper bag(Billy cure) then out the door. lol


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just a sport me and a couple of mates invented. Best fishing time is around 9am and location is also key. Ive found that our local chemist which is also next to the job centre is a prime location at 9am. You have pools of junkies exceeding 50. The trick is to heat 50p's with a clipper lighter until they are glowing red, walk past them and drop. There is always 1 or 2 who will instinctly react and grab the 50p. Rather strange noise a junkie makes when badly burned. Now the fun part, hopefully the junkie will react and shout at you and act "hard" junkie. Then you have the great pleasure of sparking the cunt out. We used to have a few crackers on our phones but have been lost over time, think my wee bro has one where the police come over and arrest the junkie after he has smashed him. Sick but fun


Almost lost for words here. Almost. You've excelled this time  Just when I was losing my faith in the innate depravity of mankind...


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Right its livers, blue cheese and SLH so I defo kno the smell won't go. My room with lights on sits at 23-24 and humidity is below 45. I was thinking about 4-5 days in tent, 2-3 days in paper bag(Billy cure) then out the door. lol


if ya worried mate get yaself a couple of these and chuck them in the corner out of the way, I dried mine in the corner in one of these and just chucked some thermal blanket up against the side of it to help block the light and it was done with no probs or worries...........http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUMBO-DRYING-RACK-NET-8-LEVELS?item=180829990018&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7137294838437838312#ht_500wt_1123......also each one of those will hold about 40oz, more if ya start by pushing ya storks up through what should be the floor to each level so ya can hang dry and lie ya bud down mate


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your crop smelling and tasting like shit isn't defined by how you dry it 3eyes. like having a bairn it doesn't one day just become a cunt its how you raise them



Try drying it with the lights on then, drying is just as important as growing if you don't do it rite it's not going to end up rite i've tried lights on and off and guess which was better taste and smell? 

Also is it just me or does everyone have to enter a code before they post?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

a code before you post.......there on to you m8. lol I always have dried in the dark m8 but the attic Im growing in has more rooms than his house and hes cracking up .lololol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> if ya worried mate get yaself a couple of these and chuck them in the corner out of the way, I dried mine in the corner in one of these and just chucked some thermal blanket up against the side of it to help block the light and it was done with no probs or worries...........http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUMBO-DRYING-RACK-NET-8-LEVELS?item=180829990018&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7137294838437838312#ht_500wt_1123......also each one of those will hold about 40oz, more if ya start by pushing ya storks up through what should be the floor to each level so ya can hang dry and lie ya bud down mate


Thats what I was going to get a build another room with fan and carbon filter but see above answer to 3eyes


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Also is it just me or does everyone have to enter a code before they post?


What are your browser's cookie settings?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm cookies


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> a code before you post.......there on to you m8. lol I always have dried in the dark m8 but the attic Im growing in has more rooms than his house and hes cracking up .lololol


As long as their in the dark you should have no probs especially if it's off out the door



baklawa said:


> What are your browser's cookie settings?



Cookie settings? i'm fucked if i know but it only started doing this shit yesterday and Bill if they are after me i'll be here waiting for them, there's only 1 um and that's fuck um!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats what I was going to get a build another room with fan and carbon filter but see above answer to 3eyes


I'm stoned outta me nut mate so not really following whats been going on, I've used my drying rack a few times now, the last time about 2wks ago I just chucked it in the corner hung by a small screw in hook and it did brilliantly mate, I usually dry my stuff away from the grow in an old welsh slate roof attic but couldn't be arsed driving around with it and went with the lazy safer option and will stick to it, the only difference is I will hang a plastic sheet curtain for blocking the light mate much easier than building a new spot and can be taken down n moved in minutes if the space is needed


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

was meant to add there's prob no need for a seperate filter as what's drying at the time would prob be dry within a week and chances are ya next round that will be in flowering won't smell enough to over run ya filter if they're just starting 12/12. If i'm miles off the mark just ignore me I feel proper mashed lol, will prob be on a para soon and debating what to eat first lmfao another bonus the drying rack would go down easier than the ballasts n lights


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As long as their in the dark you should have no probs especially if it's off out the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to steal that "um" m8. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> was meant to add there's prob no need for a seperate filter as what's drying at the time would prob be dry within a week and chances are ya next round that will be in flowering won't smell enough to over run ya filter if they're just starting 12/12. If i'm miles off the mark just ignore me I feel proper mashed lol, will prob be on a para soon and debating what to eat first lmfao another bonus the drying rack would go down easier than the ballasts n lights


hahahahaha........almost like a pudding. Your right, I could cover with black sheeting. You dont needto fully extend them drying things m8, do u?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

they don't come with anything to hold up the layers you aren't using but I use a little green garden wire just push up the layers not being used and push a little garden wire up and twist off, you can use as many layers as needed easily mate with the netting it makes it easy to adjust in a few seconds


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Try drying it with the lights on then, drying is just as important as growing if you don't do it rite it's not going to end up rite i've tried lights on and off and guess which was better taste and smell?
> 
> Also is it just me or does everyone have to enter a code before they post?


That shit happened to me before ???


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

I've done something not sure what but it seems to have worked and normal service has resumed lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Try clearing your browsing history.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahaha........almost like a pudding.


You really are hungry aren't you  Nothing in the fridge?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Did u bang the mouse until fixed.....works for me 99% of the time


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> You really are hungry aren't you  Nothing in the fridge?


I have one of them cracking pizza's from Sainsburys thats been whispering my name for the last 30mins


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> That shit happened to me before ???



Yeah and me now i try to grow varieties that are around 10 weeks so they all finish at the same time,i quick dried a cheese a while ago with the light on and the taste and smell was lost i was so looking forward to a tasty smelly smoke but fucked it rite up


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I have one of them cracking pizza's from Sainsburys thats been whispering my name for the last 30mins


Ah. I once knew a little green man that did that to me.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Did u bang the mouse until fixed.....works for me 99% of the time



No i can't kill my mouse yet it's a new 1 the last 1 died last week so now i've got a brand new pink 1 lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yeah and me now i try to grow varieties that are around 10 weeks so they all finish at the same time,i quick dried a cheese a while ago with the light on and the taste and smell was lost i was so looking forward to a tasty smelly smoke but fucked it rite up


Its a dark room slow dry for me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Pink to make the boys wink. lol How come the letter g is always incomplete when u post.....its bugging me


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> No i can't kill my mouse yet it's a new 1 the last 1 died last week so now i've got a brand new pink 1 lol


I have a WI-FI mouse that keeps running away but CAT always gets the mouse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Try drying it with the lights on then, drying is just as important as growing if you don't do it rite it's not going to end up rite i've tried lights on and off and guess which was better taste and smell?


I have done it both ways. in boxes in dark and above the lights. found curing made more difference. I just don't believe light makes any great significance. light degrading THC is bollocks or everyone's dope would be gash. if anything heating the dope will make it stronger. look up decarboxylation. cooking your dope before you extract it with butane or cook with it etc will make it more psychoactive.

horses for courses man. you do your way i'll do mine. unless you wanna clone swap and put your money where your mouth is with an independent judge? even then it'd be an unfair comparison unless we use the same nutes.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Its a dark room slow dry for me.



And me pitch black filter running 24-7, RH 50%, temp approx 15c (depending on time of year) takes about 2 weeks or there abouts


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> And me pitch black filter running 24-7, RH 50%, temp approx 15c (depending on time of year) takes about 2 weeks or there abouts


Same deal with me m8. 2 weeks.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

JUST GOT A SOGGY GRAM £10 RRRRARRRR,bust is its good weed,even better the persons getting it for260 lol,roll on harvest time


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> And me pitch black filter running 24-7, RH 50%, temp approx 15c (depending on time of year) takes about 2 weeks or there abouts


If I hung mine for 2 weeks they would be too dry. 5 days dry and a 3 day cure does me fine. Ive just ordered one of them net things and Im going to cover with black sheeting. Im thinking it will draw moisture from the middle of the buds aswel. We will find out soon enough. Chop day Monday coming. Ill post some pics of the SLH


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If I hung mine for 2 weeks they would be too dry. 5 days dry and a 3 day cure does me fine. Ive just ordered one of them net things and Im going to cover with black sheeting. Im thinking it will draw moisture from the middle of the buds aswel. We will find out soon enough. Chop day Monday coming. Ill post some pics of the SLH


Nice..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Its my shitty camera phone. Its is covered in shiney trichs and smells amazing. Hardly any hairs left, just huge fat calyx thingys all bunched together. Amazing pheno of a plant


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Lookin nice m8


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have done it both ways. in boxes in dark and above the lights. found curing made more difference. I just don't believe light makes any great significance. light degrading THC is bollocks or everyone's dope would be gash. if anything heating the dope will make it stronger. look up decarboxylation. cooking your dope before you extract it with butane or cook with it etc will make it more psychoactive.
> 
> horses for courses man. you do your way i'll do mine. unless you wanna clone swap and put your money where your mouth is with an independent judge? even then it'd be an unfair comparison unless we use the same nutes.



The strength i found no difference but the taste and smoothness of the smoke was a big difference but like you say it's houses for courses if it works for you crack on


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2012)

ive just munched the 2nd half of last nites indian, chicken korma, garlic nan, poppadoms and spiced onion, finished witha can of coke.it was great. well another day doing absolutely fuck all, got a new library card, paid rent arrears, spent money on books(for me) and on toys(for my son), flogged no dope at all, got no tic in, watched top gear, had two wanks earlier( considering a third but need to put the heating as it a bit cold to drop the jeans just now), went and saw my shrink and was informed that my sessions are now over and im on my own from here on in. gagging for a fucking drink.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Even the big fan leafs are covered in visible crystal. Just wish it was quicker. All about timescales for me. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive just munched the 2nd half of last nites indian, chicken korma, garlic nan, poppadoms and spiced onion, finished witha can of coke.it was great. well another day doing absolutely fuck all, got a new library card, paid rent arrears, spent money on books(for me) and on toys(for my son), flogged no dope at all, got no tic in, watched top gear, had two wanks earlier( considering a third but need to put the heating as it a bit cold to drop the jeans just now), went and saw my shrink and was informed that my sessions are now over and im on my own from here on in. gagging for a fucking drink.


Need to watch wae that wanking m8, any more than 3 a day and jizz becomes sparce which then leads to the Mrs thinking your pumping something else. lolololol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive just munched the 2nd half of last nites indian, chicken korma, garlic nan, poppadoms and spiced onion, finished witha can of coke.it was great. well another day doing absolutely fuck all, got a new library card, paid rent arrears, spent money on books(for me) and on toys(for my son), flogged no dope at all, got no tic in, watched top gear, had two wanks earlier( considering a third but need to put the heating as it a bit cold to drop the jeans just now), went and saw my shrink and was informed that my sessions are now over and im on my own from here on in. gagging for a fucking drink.


Am chillin with some nice cold budweiser's and som fattys of papaya. I watched the last episode of top gear a few hours a go with slash in it.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Billy, why the fuck are you building a room to dry weed in. Stick it in a big brown box hung on string if you think light will degrade your weed so badly. honestly, unless you are drying the weed directly under a light I do not see the great harm in it, imo. If you do think light degradation is a key, then throw some sheeting around the area you are drying in. Lights leaks don't make weed that is hanging upside down hermy or anything, lol....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Billy, why the fuck are you building a room to dry weed in. Stick it in a big brown box hung on string if you think light will degrade your weed so badly. honestly, unless you are drying the weed directly under a light I do not see the great harm in it, imo. If you do think light degradation is a key, then throw some sheeting around the area you are drying in. Lights leaks don't make weed that is hanging upside down hermy or anything, lol....


I just got one of them netting thingys off flea bay and Im just going to hang it in the stinky room. Im just going to hang black paper now in front of it. Drama over. lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/building-materials/damp-proof-courses-membranes/damp_proof_membranes/NDC-Damp-Proof-Membrane-Black-1200-Gauge-4m-x-15m-9273075 
works well in an attic mate if you can staple to your joists, very strong stuff that is light proof to. The 1000gauge works just aswell mate but it costs the same on the bnq website so thought better put the better link up, even cheaper at ya local builders merchants mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice one Dragon, already got some at a five finger discount. lol


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive just munched the 2nd half of last nites indian, chicken korma, garlic nan, poppadoms and spiced onion, finished witha can of coke.it was great. well another day doing absolutely fuck all, got a new library card, paid rent arrears, spent money on books(for me) and on toys(for my son), flogged no dope at all, got no tic in, watched top gear, had two wanks earlier( considering a third but need to put the heating as it a bit cold to drop the jeans just now), went and saw my shrink and was informed that my sessions are now over and im on my own from here on in. gagging for a fucking drink.


Maybe your shrink has a problem with curry breath.

How can you have flogged no dope at all? You need to spend a little time doing market research. Demographics change. It's the quiet respectable mums you want to target these days.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

hahahahahahahahaha respectable mums in Cumnock....Single mums aye. hahahahahahaha really cheered me up


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahahahahahaha respectable mums in Cumnock....Single mums aye. hahahahahahaha really cheered me up


Don't let appearances fool you.

Still Cumnock sounds like a fun place to raise a kid


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Fucking trust me Cumnock is not for the light harted and NOT a place to raise a child.....a place to raise a criminal, yes


----------



## baklawa (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking trust me Cumnock is not for the light harted and NOT a place to raise a child.....a place to raise a criminal, yes


The Brat is closer to criminal than child


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 20, 2012)

how do? wot happened to the like button?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 20, 2012)

lol, aye its not a place for those of a nervous disposition. scotland is considered an bit mental, glasgow is considered worse, the glaswegian think ayrshire is nuts and the people in ayrshire consider cumnock to be the roughest bit of ayrshire. and im considerd a bit of a lunatic in cumnock. so that kinda explains it all.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 20, 2012)

wot a welcome back eh? still a chatty friendly bunch i see haha.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wtf you s lot av spent the entire day talkin about dryin weed lmfao bill do as dst said and get a few boxes with sum string woven through the fuckers peice a piss lad those net are ok but u still tend to flatten the fuckers if over crowded and they are fussy rand these ways so i hang from string or coat hangers as long as the bud is movin with air movement it should nt take no more than 5 or 6 days quick dried fuck the cure if u aint smokin it yaself unless your chargin extra £50 on the oz lmfao at the end of the day no 1 likes to sit on weed so the faster the better imo just dont do yaself out a money haha not that you d eva do that lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2012)

The site got hacked Mad Dog, they had to roll back.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wtf again neva lmfao


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 20, 2012)

Something weird is going on ????????


----------



## jaskism (Mar 20, 2012)

Police van was hanging outside my house for about 30 minutes, saw about 4-5 police scoping out the area and looking at my house. Two of em kept walking by and looking at my house and my neighbors house. I start to damn near have a heart attack so I quickly and chopped and flushed my babies (also my first grow.) 10 coppers are now at the van and they start marching towards my house with a big box and plastic looking bags. I'm shitting bricks, at the last minute they turn and raid the house next door to me.

Not totally sure what they got busted for, I know the police were also searching their cars and came out of their house with several bags/big envelopes of stuff.

I have never been so god damn scared in my life before... I feel a bit sad now, I watched those little plants grow from a tiny seed and killed them due to my own paranoia


----------



## Rory Gallagher (Mar 20, 2012)

now thats what i call a first post

head over to the attitude & start again i guess


----------



## jaskism (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I'll just call it a day for now, the 3 weeks I was growing them I was paranoid every time I heard a siren pass by (which was quite often since I live near a main road,) and it's not enjoyable living like that. Obviously sitting here now I realize that I only had 4 baby plants, the most I would get is a slap on the wrist and a fine... But when you see a bunch of policemen lurking outside your house, it's a bit like "fuck the weed I don't want policemen banging my door down at 1am"

I was growing to help with my insomnia and anxiety, but in retrospect growing brought me way too much added paranoia.

I  enjoyed my grow while it lasted, I really wish they would decrim it. It was also good to find out I could successfully germinate and vegetate without any major issues.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

You should def not be growing if you are this para. If you don't tell anyone, and you are living life legitimately then really why would the police know you are growing? Police get most of their info from people who phone up and grass on other people. Why the hell when there is something difficult to solve do you think they stick it on Crimewatch? And if the police are checking our houses for heat sources they have been flying over my house for years and never came to my door (he say's, now he'll get a chap on the door, lol). And generally if they bust you it's first thing in the morning....probably got to do with paying them night shift....I wouldn't imagine our police forces have enough money to be running around in the middle of the night busting down people for a few plants....Hopefully you can find weed to score off someone and not get busted when doing so (which is actually way more likely than getting busted for growing).


----------



## jaskism (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I completely agree with you, I was thinking about ending my grow due to the paranoia. But to be fair I've only got about 10 hours sleep in the last week, so I'm not always shitting myself when I see police. 

Like I said, I can sit here now and rationally understand that they wouldn't waste their time busting someone with 4 baby plants at midnight unless I was telling everyone I knew. But last night as I saw that police van, my sleep deprived mind said "they're coming for you man, THEY KNOW"

I'm not bitching or complaining, just needed to tell someone really. Nobody knows about me growing, so obviously I can't talk to someone I know irl about what happened. But I can happily say that even though I killed my plants it was a fun experience watching them grow.

EDIT: Managed to restore a 2-ish week old picture of my Norther Lights plant.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

If they are coming for u, u wont see them. Like D said, grasses are the enemy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

I had the porkchopper go over the house slowly last night. The bird made me jump up and knock the light off. I normally wouldn't worry at my last place the thing went over 3times a night. But this is the first I've seen in the new place.

Switched lights to 12 in the day for now. 

the lads are right tho jaskism, loose lips sink ships.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck I live next to the coast so you always here choppers in the air. I say just go ostrich style. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2012)

Gotta admit i feel a lot more chilled when i here the choppa now days with the empty cab. fuckin things over all the time, supose thats what ya get for livin on 1 of the biggest council estate in europe.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha i av to admit ive been cuttin down and had a chopper over head for a good 2 min fuckin thing thought it was clever and just had me thinkin shit lol so ive downed scissors and started to act like a plonker and pretended to paint the inside of the shed lmfao imaginary paint brush the lot haha it was nearly 3 in the mornin tho and it must av looked fuckin proper suspicous with me in a shed at that time lol the good old paint brush must av sorted it tho as they fucked off and left me paro the whole time i was down there lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

"biggest council estate in europe"........what the whole West of Scotland. lol Chedz ya fucking nutter....Can see the Headlines now. Black Grower found with green fingers from Imanginary Paint


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> "biggest council estate in europe"........what the whole West of Scotland. lol Chedz ya fucking nutter....Can see the Headlines now. Black Grower found with green fingers from Imanginary Paint


Hey lad it was the only thing i could think to do lol black grower lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

Lmbo I flicked the wall switch off n pretended to have a piss. 

Shit you think will work when your baked eh.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

When we were chopping at the unit we were all para. Some boys were refusing lines coz they were too edgy. Best to get pished when chopping = don't give a fuck mode. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

It's a fine line eh


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

prefer fat line............I feel like getting smashed today. Why do women fucking nag. They could find anything. Shit that doesny matter, just to fucking nag. If they didny have a fanny, I reckon I wouldny talk to them


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Pissed or not wen u got a chopoer over head and the cunt is goin on like he wants to land the fucker ontop of yas your heart gets racey lmfao imagine if the cunt got on the microphone lmfao im sure id av had a turtles head by that time haha infact it would deffo of been touchin cloth and makin butterflies


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Wouldny give a fuck if I was drunk chedz. Would prob start flinging stones at the fucker. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha i thought the same until the cunt was ontop of me it was fuckin scary to say the least it woke most of the neighbourhood up lol every cunt sayin did u hear that heli over ya pad last night lmfao na wen lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck I remeber taking a chaser coz we were all carrying. I had a half bar of white and we got out the car and I hid in a hedge.....I was a bit pished and had to bite my hand to stop me from laughing. When I met up with one of my mates later he said he could see the copper shining his torch in the hedge I was hiding. lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

morning fuckity fuckers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tbh bill i dont av to touch the white but ive sum good lads down here so all i do is grab with the lads and its neva put on me lol fuck that bein banged up for green is pish but i would nt like to be sent down for that stuff dont get me wrong i earn a tidy prof but if i had to sit on the fucker id close that shit down for sure haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning fuckity fuckers


Mornin pope dura lmfao!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

ahll pope ye ya cunt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Are an ill poke ya you nutter lol!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2012)

Morning Lads.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

picked up some real nice green last nite, dunno what strain but dried and cut perfectly, no leaves or stalks lovely smell, 160 an oz. nice wee bit of business. the guys a professional horticulturalist and does a wee grow on the side, should make a nice wee turn off it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey lad a proper nice bargain there ay ? You only get it that cheap down these ends if your buyin bulk so you should make a nice bit of coinige there pal


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

usually up here its about the 2 ton mark an oz but this guy isny a full on grower so he's just out tae make a quick profit, ahll probably knock it out at 2 the ton, 60 the q, or score bags.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

some nice if a bit leafy cinderella going round up north 170. got a couple today wrapped in birthday paper. looks almost like a present till you realise there's no card and it's taped with electricians tape. 

stoners


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

better than the time I got a g of proper in bog roll


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuckin misers !! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

aye toot in bogroll is fuckin shite like. the coin sniff dealers are making you'd think a food bag wouldn't be out of the question. I know having scales and bags is a no no but what kitchen doesn't have a food bag ffs.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

hey guys with the talk of wrapping shit up what do you guys use to bag ya stuff up??? I usually use mason jars the 2oz ones go for about £1.80 a pop in asda and do well at holding the smell, the only prob is the space they take up and a bag full of them isn't exactly discreet, have used smelly proof bags (the brand name) aswell in the past but don't like ordering loads of them and also think they're a bit pricey once you start double and triple bagging to help contain the smell


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys with the talk of wrapping shit up what do you guys use to bag ya stuff up??? I usually use mason jars the 2oz ones go for about £1.80 a pop in asda and do well at holding the smell, the only prob is the space they take up and a bag full of them isn't exactly discreet, have used smelly proof bags (the brand name) aswell in the past but don't like ordering loads of them and also think they're a bit pricey once you start double and triple bagging to help contain the smell


Dont have it about that long m8. Usually one of them big primark brown bags and in my trusty red holdall when transporting. lol Last time we vac packed using them bags and a hoover. Worked a treat but just make sure its proper dry. lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont have it about that long m8. Usually one of them big primark brown bags and in my trusty red holdall when transporting. lol Last time we vac packed using them bags and a hoover. Worked a treat but just make sure its proper dry. lol


I don't keep mine around either mate I get rid usually within a couple of hours of deciding it's good to go, I've wrapped mine up a few different ways and found the jars to be the best for smell so far but can't be arsed with going out and buying them all the time, I haven't seen the primark bags mate but will have a look, i'm thinking I spend too much time and money on bagging it up when I don't even take it out anywhere any more. fuck vac sealing anything id probably end up with more green in my dyson than in the bags lmao i'm usually stoned outta me nut weighing it up as i'm a strong believer in testing everything that goes outta the door or atleast that's my excuse to myself lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

i use them jars on a dragon. not ideal but i rarely move about with weight on me. occasionally i have a jar amnesty haha bit like getting 20p back off the glass bottles of pop. 

got me wanting a bottle of bru now.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i use them jars on a dragon. not ideal but i rarely move about with weight on me. occasionally i have a jar amnesty haha bit like getting 20p back off the glass bottles of pop.
> 
> got me wanting a bottle of bru now.


lmfao a jar amnesty........ I been offered a few of them back a few times but don't want to bother with the guy between grows just for the sake of a few quid not to mention I don't really like him all that much so unless he's giving me cash i'd rather not clap eyes on him. 
haven't had a bottle bru for time now, been drinking that new mountain dew energy drink if i fancy some pop but as stupid as it sounds the stuff makes my hands all shakey, all the drugs in the past and a bottle of mountain dew makes me shakey lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

bring a jar take a jar lol. the gaffer banned me from bringing it in to the office unless it was air sealed. the neighbours were heard saying 'smells like their at it again...' 

mountain dew giving you the rattles hahaha them energy drinks do my guts in nee end.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bring a jar take a jar lol. the gaffer banned me from bringing it in to the office unless it was air sealed. the neighbours were heard saying 'smells like their at it again...'
> 
> mountain dew giving you the rattles hahaha them energy drinks do my guts in nee end.


lol I do like them for keeping the smell down, sounds like a good gaffer, can't bring ya drugs to work unless air sealed lmao. 
those drinks do my guts in aswell I don't usually drink pop or any fizzy drinks anymore but got me a soft spot for mountain dew might just be because it makes me shake lol but do like the taste aswell, thinking on the next round I might just but a load of those cheap freezer bags and see how they do gotta be better than a cupboard full of empty jars that cant be used coz i like to make sure they stay clean


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Two cows were standing in a field.

First cow turns and says "Moo".

The other cow turns and says "fuck, I was about to say that"


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol I do like them for keeping the smell down, sounds like a good gaffer, can't bring ya drugs to work unless air sealed lmao.
> those drinks do my guts in aswell I don't usually drink pop or any fizzy drinks anymore but got me a soft spot for mountain dew might just be because it makes me shake lol but do like the taste aswell, thinking on the next round I might just but a load of those cheap freezer bags and see how they do gotta be better than a cupboard full of empty jars that cant be used coz i like to make sure they stay clean


I use sandwich bags when getting rid of ounces. There's a certain size with a zip lock that holds an ounce nicely. Looks nice and professional.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol I do like them for keeping the smell down, sounds like a good gaffer, can't bring ya drugs to work unless air sealed lmao.
> those drinks do my guts in aswell I don't usually drink pop or any fizzy drinks anymore but got me a soft spot for mountain dew might just be because it makes me shake lol but do like the taste aswell, thinking on the next round I might just but a load of those cheap freezer bags and see how they do gotta be better than a cupboard full of empty jars that cant be used coz i like to make sure they stay clean


aye he's a good lad, was a mate before my boss and is a customer so it's all good in the office. one of the best pubs in the country just over the road with a canny beer garden, they don't mind a smoke either haha. it's a wonder we get any work done. 

cheap freezer bags will leak the smell. most plastic is porous unless you get the thick stuff. i looked at getting a food sealer a while back but the rolls of plastic were a bit pricey so i binned the plan. 

I've fucked up with the jars a few times, in the beginning i put two oz in one of them fuck off jumbo hot dog jars. after a day in there the dope stank of brine! even though i'd washed the fucker out about 3 times.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I use sandwich bags when getting rid of ounces. There's a certain size with a zip lock that holds an ounce nicely. Looks nice and professional.


I'm gonna go n have a look down asda over the next couple of weeks and see if they have anything of use, I might see if I can find something that will hold a few at a time as I usually shift it in one go and don't really need to be bumping it out in singles but been doing them in jars that hold 2oz so wouldn't be much of a difference to me, I just thinks if he were ever to get caught it would prob be better to not have a load of singles bagged up but really I shouldn't care once it's left my hands just like to make things as easy as possible with as little risk as possible but like i said it's not really for me, just thinking it might be better and easier using something that holds more? saying that every time i've bought in the past it always came in crappy bags that leaked smell pretty badly


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye he's a good lad, was a mate before my boss and is a customer so it's all good in the office. one of the best pubs in the country just over the road with a canny beer garden, they don't mind a smoke either haha. it's a wonder we get any work done.
> 
> cheap freezer bags will leak the smell. most plastic is porous unless you get the thick stuff. i looked at getting a food sealer a while back but the rolls of plastic were a bit pricey so i binned the plan.
> 
> I've fucked up with the jars a few times, in the beginning i put two oz in one of them fuck off jumbo hot dog jars. after a day in there the dope stank of brine! even though i'd washed the fucker out about 3 times.


lol sounds like a hell of a boss mate, defo a lucky man, my local boozer was a good one been caught sniffing loads of times in there with nothing more than a "can you do that out of sight please the middle of the pub is a bit obvious" lmao was great for smoking aswell nobody would say anything because they knew they couldn't afford to lose all the custom from us druggys on the piss lol. I'm gonna go n have a look in asds see what they got mate those jars seem a bit suspect buying them 10 at a time lol the next lot will prob end up in jars though as i'm a lazy fucker, lol did ya manage to shift the stuff smelling of brine? can imagine the smell of hotdogs on ya bud lmao the stuff is BARKING


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just go biy ya sum thick plastic sweet jars they hold 6 oz nicely i get mine from wilko £2 a jar fuck i dont even ask for em back they are that easy to get my boy keeps the cunts i think untill his is done lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.sourcingmap.com/plastic-wired-plug-bags-packaging-impulse-sealer-p-142970.html?currency=GBP&utm_source=google&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=ukfroogle

that's what i was looking at.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just go biy ya sum thick plastic sweet jars they hold 6 oz nicely i get mine from wilko £2 a jar fuck i dont even ask for em back they are that easy to get my boy keeps the cunts i think untill his is done lmfao


cheddar ya fucking star, that sounds like a damn good suggestion, i'll have a look in my wilko's to see if they do them mate, could be the answer to all the jars and cheap aswell at that price


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just go biy ya sum thick plastic sweet jars they hold 6 oz nicely i get mine from wilko £2 a jar fuck i dont even ask for em back they are that easy to get my boy keeps the cunts i think untill his is done lmfao


i thought they used glass jars coz plastic sweats? i got sum of those big plaggy jars they use for pik n mix in the corner shops but was told not to use em coz they sweat unlike glass?


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 21, 2012)

listen to the lyrics in this song funny as fuck

[video=youtube;7xQe45qdv1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xQe45qdv1c[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheddar ya fucking star, that sounds like a damn good suggestion, i'll have a look in my wilko's to see if they do them mate, could be the answer to all the jars and cheap aswell at that price


Mate at the end of the day once its dry its gone and i aint into chasin my man for stupid jars of they cost me a wack i would bit for thaz cheap who gives a fuck id look a right tool askin for em back after the lad had just gave me over 10k lmfao


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.sourcingmap.com/plastic-wired-plug-bags-packaging-impulse-sealer-p-142970.html?currency=GBP&utm_source=google&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=ukfroogle
> 
> that's what i was looking at.


fucking hell that's cheap mate, thought it would have cost a bit more than that, looks like there's some potential there defo will have to have a look and see what the bags go for, thought it would start getting expensive to hot seal but at that price it would pay for itself in very little time, shit the jars cost more than each crop


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought they used glass jars coz plastic sweats? i got sum of those big plaggy jars they use for pik n mix in the corner shops but was told not to use em coz they sweat unlike glass?


They sweat if they are in there long enough haha same as bags and that if its warm enough it can sweat in glass but why would you keep em in a warm place? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> They sweat if they are in there long enough haha same as bags and that if its warm enough it can sweat in glass but why would you keep em in a warm place? Lol


last harvest ihad 10 ounces in plaggy bags with the tops twisted just in a shoebox in a cupboard over night it sweated but i guess ur rite why would u keep it in a warm place,,,,,but im not fucking stashing it in the shed outside in my estate lmao the kids round here can sniff a joint at 10000 yards lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mate at the end of the day once its dry its gone and i aint into chasin my man for stupid jars of they cost me a wack i would bit for thaz cheap who gives a fuck id look a right tool askin for em back after the lad had just gave me over 10k lmfao


I'm not so much worried about the price as I could just throw it in carrier bags if i wanted and it would cost me nowt, but I do like to think i'm not adding to anyone's headaches with shit packaging that stinks whilst on the move. as for getting stuff back i'd rather not see the dude til he has money for me and by that time everything is packaged and ready to go out the door, and would rather he didn't meet me with jars covered in thc, once it's left my hands i'd rather not see it again


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

well me thing is pretty much dry, 26oz! am well happy, chedz u was right il give u that u said closer to 30 a long time ago.

smokes nice too, 2wk ripen has deffo done the job not quite that soil flavour but deffo not tasteless.


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well me thing is pretty much dry, 26oz! am well happy, chedz u was right il give u that u said closer to 30 a long time ago.
> 
> smokes nice too, 2wk ripen has deffo done the job not quite that soil flavour but deffo not tasteless.


very nice result mate fairplay


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> last harvest ihad 10 ounces in plaggy bags with the tops twisted just in a shoebox in a cupboard over night it sweated but i guess ur rite why would u keep it in a warm place,,,,,but im not fucking stashing it in the shed outside in my estate lmao the kids round here can sniff a joint at 10000 yards lmao


I'm pretty sure your buds will sweat no matter what they're in if they still have moisture inside them, I know it happens in glass jars if there's still moisture in the buds that's why they need burping during the curing process to help distribute the little moisture that's still there inside mate, temps have little to do with it but obviously a hot spot isn't going to help mate


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well me thing is pretty much dry, 26oz! am well happy, chedz u was right il give u that u said closer to 30 a long time ago.
> 
> smokes nice too, 2wk ripen has deffo done the job not quite that soil flavour but deffo not tasteless.


good result mate, does that mean it's mongo time in the newuser household lol, I been going crazy and mixing weed with mountain dew energy drink, the bastards will never catch me now I'm fueled up lmfao


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 21, 2012)

anyone in here using these plastic reducers are they ok to use with a cool tube or should i go with the metal ones


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> anyone in here using these plastic reducers are they ok to use with a cool tube or should i go with the metal ones
> View attachment 2080486


I've used (use) the metal ones mate I found the measurements to be out slightly with the plastic ones 8"-6" and had to use alot of duct tape to seal the joint but I only bought 1 plastic one so might have just been unlucky but either way wasn't a problem just had to use more tape


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've used (use) the metal ones mate I found the measurements to be out slightly with the plastic ones 8"-6" and had to use alot of duct tape to seal the joint but I only bought 1 plastic one so might have just been unlucky but either way wasn't a problem just had to use more tape


thanks mate I should ov really asked before ordering them off the net lol I'll see what I can do with some magic tape


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got me wanting a bottle of bru now.


Made with real girders!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well me thing is pretty much dry, 26oz! am well happy, chedz u was right il give u that u said closer to 30 a long time ago.
> 
> smokes nice too, 2wk ripen has deffo done the job not quite that soil flavour but deffo not tasteless.


Get in me son fuckin well chuffed for ya sambo im shit at guessin my own but if i have to look at sum1 elses lad im na to far away i take it the cocco is for keeps with the ripen then pal?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Made with real girders!


or as the jocks say 'made fae guddas'


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Made with real girders!


Ay i quick few pints of stella is in hand later im fuckin parched lop been a hot 1 today down here!!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks mate I should ov really asked before ordering them off the net lol I'll see what I can do with some magic tape


should be fine mate, I'm thinking I was just unlucky, mine came from my local hydro-store the cheeky bastards even asked if I had my set-up done properly when I mentioned the dimensions were wrong, like there is a wrong way lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

likewise i'm going for a few jars and shoot some pool a bit later. been a rough few days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2012)

If you bag your shit up in sealable sandwich bags then wash the outside of the bags with a weak bleach solution then it will take longer for the smell to permeate.

The bleach kills the micro organic matter that will have become stuck to the outside of the bags while handling.

Seal in a bag, wash outside of bag, seal in another bag, wash outside of bag, job done!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

ah really, really , really , really , reall, really, really , really , really want tae get fuckin off ma face and hump a fuckin munter o a barmaid


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha dura ya fuckin nutter no wonder there no munters rand these ways lol duras killin the cunts off lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise i'm going for a few jars and shoot some pool a bit later. been a rough few days


U get round to sortin that out with the bank mate?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

ah used tae have real habit o shaggin older women, ah picked more grannies up than a bingo bus driver, they called me Harold Shipman in the pub for a while.only problem was that sumtimes it was like openin up a cheese toastie.


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2012)

just a little video journal...........................https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514581-delvites-video-journal.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U get round to sortin that out with the bank mate?


haha which issue!? the credit card i've to wait for them to rob me the charges they dropped n gave me 80 squid back. hence me going for a few britneys


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Result then pal id b goin for more than a few with that money and tellin the misses i neva got it back lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2012)

haha it was my coin anyway. either way i'm gannin out


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

A bloke goes into an antique shop and asks how much the brass cat in the window is. The owner says, "£50 for the cat and £50 for its story."

The bloke says he'll just have the cat and sets off home.

As he leaves the shop, a cat starts following him, then ten cats, then a hundred cats, then a thousand cats, so he hoys the brass cat in the river and all the other cats dive in after it.

The bloke goes back to the shop and the owner says, "Back for the story, eh?"

The bloke replies, "No. Got any brass Pakis?"


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 21, 2012)

Whats happen ladz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just finished time to see the dragon lol then a quick few cheeky ens !


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

The questions below about Australia are from potential visitors. 

They were posted on an Australian Tourism Website and the answers are the actual responses by the website officials, who obviously have a sense of humour. 

Does it ever get windy in Australia? I have never seen it rain on TV, how do the plants grow? (UK). 

We import all plants fully grown and then just sit around watching them die. 

- - -

Will I be able to see kangaroos in the street? (USA) 

Depends how much you've been drinking. 

- - -

I want to walk from Perth to Sydney - can I follow the rail-road tracks (Sweden)? 

Sure, it's only three thousand miles, take lots of water. 

- - - 

Are there any ATMs (cash machines) in Australia? Can you send me a list of them in Brisbane, Cairns, Townsville and Hervey Bay? (UK) 

What did your last slave die of? 

- - -

Can you give me some information about hippo racing in Australia? (USA) 

A-fri-ca is the big triangle shaped continent south of Europe. Aus-tra-lia is that big island in the middle of the Pacific which does not ... oh forget it. Sure, the hippo racing is every Tuesday night in Kings Cross. Come naked. 

- - - 

Which direction is North in Australia? (USA) 

Face south and then turn 180 degrees. Contact us when you get here and we'll send the rest of the directions. 

- - -

Can I bring cutlery into Australia? (UK) 

Why? Just use your fingers like we do. 

- - -

Can you send me the Vienna Boys' Choir schedule? (USA) 

Aus-tri-a is that quaint little country bordering Ger-man-y, which is ... oh forget it. Sure, the Vienna Boys Choir plays every Tuesday night in Kings Cross, straight after the hippo races. Come naked. 

- - -

Can I wear high heels in Australia? (UK) 

You are a British politician, right? 

- - - 

Are there supermarkets in Sydney and is milk available all year round? (Germany) 

No, we are a peaceful civilization of vegan hunter/gatherers. Milk is illegal. 

- - -

Please send a list of all doctors in Australia who can dispense rattlesnake serum. (USA) 

Rattlesnakes live in A-meri-ca which is where YOU come from. All Australian snakes are perfectly harmless, can be safely handled and make good pets. 

- - -

I have a question about a famous animal in Australia, but I forget its name. It's a kind of bear and lives in trees. (USA) 

It's called a Drop Bear. They are so called because they drop out of Gum trees and eat the brains of anyone walking underneath them. You can scare them off by spraying yourself with human urine before you go out walking. 

- - -

I have developed a new product that is the fountain of youth. Can you tell me where I can sell it in Australia? (USA) 

Anywhere significant numbers of Americans gather. 

- - - 

Can you tell me the regions in Tasmania where the female population is smaller than the male population? (Italy) 

Yes, gay night clubs. 

- - - 

Do you celebrate Christmas in Australia? (France) 

Only at Christmas. 

- - - 

I was in Australia in 1969 on R+R, and I want to contact the girl I dated while I was staying in Kings Cross*. Can you help? (USA) 

Yes, and you will still have to pay her by the hour. 

- - - 

Will I be able to speak English most places I go? (USA) 

Yes, but you'll have to learn it first.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Three dead bodies turn up at the mortuary, all with very big smiles on their faces. The coroner calls the police to tell them his results after the examination.

"First body: Frenchman, 60, died of heart failure whilst making love to his mistress. Hence the enormous smile, Inspector", says the Coroner.

"Second body: "Scotsman, 25, won a thousand pounds on the lottery, spent it all on whisky. Died of alcohol Poisoning, hence the smile."

The Inspector asked, "What of the third body?"

"Ah," says the coroner, "this is the most unusual one. Paddy from Belfast, 30, struck by lightning."

"Why is he smiling then?" inquires the Inspector.

"Thought he was having his picture taken."


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Get in me son fuckin well chuffed for ya sambo im shit at guessin my own but if i have to look at sum1 elses lad im na to far away i take it the cocco is for keeps with the ripen then pal?


yeah im fucking sold m8, 26 im well happy 9wks work lol well 2 n half waterings a wk lol

am just gonna do the same again chedz but this time 3 livers, 3 psychosis and 3 exo.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

got no rizla!!! this pipe is gonna hurrrt lol

livers gumby hmmmmmmmmmmm bit coughy tho lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got no rizla!!! this pipe is gonna hurrrt lol livers gumby hmmmmmmmmmmm bit coughy tho lol


 Nice harvest sambo matey.... cant grumble at that  Where's best place to get bitcoins for silkroad???


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 21, 2012)

Left hand side


Right hand side

Not long now


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 2080636
> Left hand side
> 
> View attachment 2080639
> ...


very nice m8.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2012)

you sambo what you yield fella?....ill read back an see must be good ey lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you sambo what you yield fella?....ill read back an see must be good ey lol


26oz m8 and prob another half in fluff n shitty bits.

fucking well happy geezer.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuckin quality old boy! pleased for ya mate, what did i say at scottys 23-24??? surely i win for closeness lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2012)

Just seen you say the ripens done its job mate, think im gettin some then for when im back up runnin, 
read that txt i sent you back the other day dont even make sense lol ment to say i told you when i 1st tried some the tastes wernt there but it wernt harsh pretty smooth an since a cure its gettin better an better but wernt worth sendin for you to slate lol so ill send it down when its done curin let me no what ya think mate the psycho is gettin there an the exo is in last place taste wise, an the blues not much kop, but i always got high standeds for that cos get propa nice tasty all the time round ere.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> surely i win for closeness lol


yup free toaster for u ..............wait do u have elctirc over the border yet?

and wtf now my posts gone bak up lmao this place is sooo messed up


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin quality old boy! pleased for ya mate, what did i say at scottys 23-24??? surely i win for closeness lol



yeah im well happy m8, i didnt think there would be that much i was hopein for 20.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Buzzin wen ya set yaself a target and cain it you ll be on the voddy for the next few days then ay sambs lmfao


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2012)

that's top drawer lad, great when someone pulls weight out of a small space. What size of tent was it? 1.2m, 600w?


newuserlol said:


> yeah im fucking sold m8, 26 im well happy 9wks work lol well 2 n half waterings a wk lol
> 
> am just gonna do the same again chedz but this time 3 livers, 3 psychosis and 3 exo.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

DST said:


> that's top drawer lad, great when someone pulls weight out of a small space. What size of tent was it? 1.2m, 600w?


thank DST yeah im well happy, gonna just do the sane again wk veg under 1200 then flip.

1.2x.1.2 m8 they had 2x600 in there tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

....................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

How big were your clones wen you flipped em sambo? 8 to10inch


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> How big were your clones wen you flipped em sambo? 8 to10inch


they where pretty big chedz, i dont take large clones but the 7days under the 1200 made em grow quite a bit.


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Lads, its been a while, i got a bit paranoid with the site and what was going on a couple of weeks ago!!!.....

5 weeks tonight into 12/12 of my new grow.

4 x serious seeds white russian, 18L airpots, coco pro plus and canna nutes 



Getting that lovely smell when i open the tent now..... 3 weeks till chop chop.


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 2080636
> Left hand side
> 
> View attachment 2080639
> ...



Nice one mate, they look well heavy.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 21, 2012)

Find out soon going to put them on water soon


----------



## baklawa (Mar 21, 2012)

Fac me but I've actually missed you  Must be stoned. Welcome back


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 21, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Fac me but I've actually missed you  Must be stoned. Welcome back


Cheers mate, have I missed anything good?

Have you got anything on the go at the mo?!?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 21, 2012)

how do. good harvest sambo. wot weight is that per plant? coco u sticking with i bet. taste half as good as soil?
3 eyes nice pics how long it got?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ....................


now thats a council floor if ever i saw one!

is that the before and after snaps sambo? or 2 what ur about to deal with?
flipping mine now ther looking pretty be efectively a 12-12 from seed but id say more established seed lol
eitherway a few weeks and il know how many males im pulling
UnLIKE CHEDZ OFC WHO GOT ALL FEMS hmmhmmm


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 21, 2012)

i popped one rom x br and that a fem.
gpt 3 exo x br on go will see wot wot out them but am hopeful one or two b fem.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i popped one rom x br and that a fem.
> gpt 3 exo x br on go will see wot wot out them but am hopeful one or two b fem.


yeh ive got 7 donw a mixture between all ove em,started with 13 but they dident pull thru,,,fuk i killed 15 before that,,,so i tlc'd these an ended up with 7 healthy looking plants,flipping em to 12-12 tomoz coz im not one of these who can sex plants without flowering,
so wen ther looking nice we will be bale to compare and se what of mine are hwat strains,,, my mans 30x AI and 10 attitude freebies are looking great parantly,,havent been able to get ther,,but rest asure wne it comes to harvest time il fukin crawl lmao,sorters will be issued,guys u know who u r  5-6 weeks left,

oh sambo put that 32 mg patch i had left KNOCKED MY FUCKIN HED OF MATE for 2 days lmao,finished that and felt shit for 3 days while levelling my self of on the bupermorphine under tounge pills that theyve got me on for the pain,which i must say now ive regenmtned my paills ect is much more managable,,not to mention i dont go off on one anymore...if u havent noticed like 


SO mdb how old ures pal? mine are about maybe 2 weeks and on full strength nutes tiny tip burn on 1 plant on one leaf but nothing to worry about


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 21, 2012)

Where's these pics u were goin to post MDB???


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 21, 2012)

will try sort pics tomaz. i will take them in morning n see if mrs can put them up for me haha.
b 3 exo x br and 5 blue cheese i think. one my bc is looking very very tight n compact hope it a fem b a keeper or one to pollenate.
not sure age on plants 2 3 weeks i guess? seeds popped different times over a 3 wk stretch.
got one tiny n rest simular in size. the exo ones was the 1 st popped i think by a week i will see if wrote any times/dates down.
couple look lil stretched but i ent ajusted light from last run yet. will b ok ent nothing serios or even stretch alot yet am being fussy really


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Im pissed. Just spent a night with a guy explaining the benifits of a grow. Billy has new grow room.


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

billy i got as far as " just spent the night with a guy"... and i spat my rice crispies all over the laptop...

its this amnesia i got, best weed i smoked in ages has me laughing at practiclly anything, so whats the early plans for the new spot? have you a strain in mind?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

You know I thought that when I typed that.....but I thought intelligent people wouldn't jump the gun. lol


Strain I have in mind is Exo and livers


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 21, 2012)

hahaha. yeah had that amnesia haze in dam n was very nice. got me eyes well bashed to.
was alot that n cheese it seemed


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

is that exo a cheese? 

hows the dog`s doing i lost alot of sub threads just lately..

have just ordered more bulbs today, 365 actual wattage 2700k, there the biggest cfl`s i`ve ever seen they must be 14 inchs tall and about 5 inchs wide..


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

DOGS's doing good. Really fat leafs and the hungriest plant Ive had the pleasure of feeding. Yes exo cheese


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

just found the thread and sub`d again, have my heart set on a silver haze for the next round, won`t be starting for a week or two i have some work to do to finish and stealth the flower room...

but might give the dogs a go if they work out for you..

also the cloneing thing isn`t hugh in ireland as we were saying to chedz the other day got me thinking, any basics for a lad that was thinking of it?

whats the process? do you wait until the plant shows sex then take cuttings?
fem seeds then clip?

suppose i should say explain like you would a ten year old...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Its really easy..............just get a pheno u want and make her your mother and tak snips.. Its fool proof...........fuck I can do it. lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

so how long can you keep a mother before they get to big or useless?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> so how long can you keep a mother before they get to big or useless?


aboot 3 yrs m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Well Im 32...........thats a joke...........Well u can take snips until....well I dont know. My SLH looks like a hedge> U could take more but Im gonae flower the cow. Just do what u wanna do. lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

you have to be takeing the piss..?


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well Im 32...........thats a joke...........Well u can take snips until....well I dont know. My SLH looks like a hedge> U could take more but Im gonae flower the cow. Just do what u wanna do. lol


cheers billy, be cheaper that buying seeds all the time for sure, might give it a go soon, get this grow out the door first...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

If u gonae take clones, heres my tip - buy an aeroponic cloner or make one if your that way inclined. Me...£100 for a 36 site. Minted, heated res and everything


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 21, 2012)

i like to tink i`m that way inclined but in reality anything i take apart unless its a car, either goes back together and i have a handful of nuts left over or it never goes together atall..

defo have a look into it, may get my ducks in a row first tho and get me flower room sorted, keep meaning to do it then the blasted weed gets me..

motivational theif...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

Morning lads...


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do. good harvest sambo. wot weight is that per plant? coco u sticking with i bet. taste half as good as soil?
> 3 eyes nice pics how long it got?


26oz+ nearly 3oz a plant m8, am really pleased with the yield and the coco in general found it much easier and better than soil, people been telling me to change to it for 2yrs+ on here but gotta say it was me ol mucker pukka lol who got me to change seeing his grows with the same clones done it.

so a BIG thank you to that northan monkey lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ive got 7 donw a mixture between all ove em,started with 13 but they dident pull thru,,,fuk i killed 15 before that,,,so i tlc'd these an ended up with 7 healthy looking plants,flipping em to 12-12 tomoz coz im not one of these who can sex plants without flowering,
> so wen ther looking nice we will be bale to compare and se what of mine are hwat strains,,, my mans 30x AI and 10 attitude freebies are looking great parantly,,havent been able to get ther,,but rest asure wne it comes to harvest time il fukin crawl lmao,sorters will be issued,guys u know who u r  5-6 weeks left,
> 
> oh sambo put that 32 mg patch i had left KNOCKED MY FUCKIN HED OF MATE for 2 days lmao,finished that and felt shit for 3 days while levelling my self of on the bupermorphine under tounge pills that theyve got me on for the pain,which i must say now ive regenmtned my paills ect is much more managable,,not to mention i dont go off on one anymore...if u havent noticed like
> ...


shore is a council floor m8, i aint gonna spend 1000s on carpet when im constantly spilling nutes n shit, plus i dont really stay here much.

u getting the fetynal patches yet then???


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

any of you lightweights still up??????


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> any of you lightweights still up??????


am the heavy weight. Still banging.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2012)

am wrecked can hardly see the keys but i might just be able to roll another lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

My brain is tryin to get out my eyes.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

quick, get a pair of speedo goggles on....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Or a johnny over your head lmfao!!

Old journal is back on for u fucker seems as i lost my other1 through the wackers lol here you are 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under.html


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Mar 22, 2012)

UK sucks... blow it up


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Get the fuck outta here u prick !! Weres your invite u mug ? lmfao


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Mar 22, 2012)

wtf is a mug!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lmfao haha


----------



## baklawa (Mar 22, 2012)

Ryandoe11 said:


> wtf is a mug!?


A vessel for bearing the sacred first cuppa in the morning (mine's a coffee - thanks).

Mmmmmm. Morning all.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha baklawa you nearly made me choke on a nice salmon sandwitch lmfao!!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2012)

morning pole greasers, is that a yank troll thats wandered in??? can we keep him???? please please please !!! ive not had anyone to play with in ever so long.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning pole greasers, is that a yank troll thats wandered in??? can we keep him???? please please please !!! ive not had anyone to play with in ever so long.


like like like


----------



## baklawa (Mar 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha baklawa you nearly made me choke on a nice salmon sandwitch lmfao!!


Today is my abs day and I hate abs days  Tell me mate - do you work your lower abs separately or do you belong to the school of thought whereby anything that works the upper abs (like crunches) also works the lower abs?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2012)

i belong to the school of thought that says alcohol will get me laid easier than excercise.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tbh baklawa crunches work a whole lot of muscle groups not just your stomach muscles i found that out by pullin muscles in back and neck so yeah why would nt it work both?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i belong to the school of thought that says alcohol will get me laid easier than excercise.


Haha dura you never found your munta last night then lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2012)

nah mate, ah stll cant drink coz ahm on the bloody ant abuse pills, most of the time its fine but every now and then the desire to get wasted is overwhelming.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2012)

its a fuckin crackin day up her and ive got fuckin comm service, bastard. ah could go a day at the fishing.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol yeah mate nice and warm down these parts also at fuckin work as per could do with a few days off but av no chance as the boss as just won another contract work 2half mill with solar british gas and g purchase aaahhhhhj !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

morning all. got another appiontment today at dentists,seems they tugged wrong toooth as mouth been in agony since they tugged tooth. appears i have a split tooth which was behind the tooth they tugged. told them wasnt the tooth they thought. cunts they wont b pulling out anymore i tell ya i love eating steaks n beef n not changing diet cos they wanna tug me teeth out.
sometimes i wonder wote the point brushing flossing n mouthwashing 2 3 times a day to get a shite dentist whos tooth pulling mad happy.
can see today gunna b one them days n bet i get chucked out dentist after i express my disappiontment.
still b nice eat a whole meal without being in pain n eating like a goon.
least suns out today. may have a crafty spliff on dog walk.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 22, 2012)

whatcha smoking mdb anything nice?

fuck they grow alot in 6wks, pics are wk 2 and wk 8


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah sambo they look incredible mate with tranformation ay did u get a nitrogen difficency or is that through the flush mate ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

Amnesia Haze for wake n bake, mmmm.......


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i belong to the school of thought that says alcohol will get me laid easier than excercise.


I belong to the school of thought too, duck tape and zip ties gets me laid easier than both of the above.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

i could murder a pint right about now. work gets reet in the way sometimes


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha smoking mdb anything nice?
> 
> fuck they grow alot in 6wks, pics are wk 2 and wk 8
> 
> View attachment 2081908View attachment 2081909



nice chunky buds sir.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

boom they look handsome. bet u been stoned off ya nut soon as was dry haha.
yeah i got some cracking bud. a mate offa mate grows near me. my mate brought an oz n its pukka. i nicked a twenty off it, simular to amneasia haze i had in dam but not cured or as dry as the dam stuff.
this friend off a friend had his house raided by a group asians so is his last grow. seems wen he went to work this gang kicked his door in n thratened his kids n mrs. wen the gang searched house n saw grow was moved on they left. some real scum sround nowadays gos show u tell no1 u grow
n sambo that is in our area matey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> boom they look handsome. bet u been stoned off ya nut soon as was dry haha.
> yeah i got some cracking bud. a mate offa mate grows near me. my mate brought an oz n its pukka. i nicked a twenty off it, simular to amneasia haze i had in dam but not cured or as dry as the dam stuff.
> this friend off a friend had his house raided by a group asians so is his last grow. seems wen he went to work this gang kicked his door in n thratened his kids n mrs. wen the gang searched house n saw grow was moved on they left. some real scum sround nowadays gos show u tell no1 u grow
> n sambo that is in our area matey


To some it's a full time business. I agree mate, nowt but scum!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

my friend off a friend is lucky as he had sent off to the next house in his grow co op to cure. if was week or two before he wood been fucked. hes a big lad so i no he will find out who was and how or who had leaked it.
he has a mate starts seeds or clones then next house vegs n he flowers n another drys n cures. alot moving about these boys r as paranoid as me. lucky they all have massive vans n have garages to unload in. 
but yeah guttted as is one my supplys down now. fucking always a bad group mess things up for others
and the standard weed he was peddling at 100 an oz. money maker for me gone.,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> the standard weed he was peddling at 100 an oz. money maker for me gone.,


......Wounded!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

now mine need grow quicker haha.
so u got amneasia haze too yorkshireman? u grew or brought? seeems abit off it about in uk as well as the dam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

really fighting the urge to go for a livener at opening. suns scorching down the tyne today.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

Bought it mate, it smells nice but it's not a patch on that Super Lemon Haze.
The Lemon smells nice, tastes nice AND fucks you up royal!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> really fighting the urge to go for a livener at opening. suns scorching down the tyne today.


Don't Don, you've just made me look out the window and I've all ready agreed with you in my head!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

i'm fucking going!

[video=youtube_share;ObJw_NyvaZQ]http://youtu.be/ObJw_NyvaZQ[/video]

turn it up & get your funk on


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

u men or mice? go on do it do it do it do it haha peer pressure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune.....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahaaaa!................A strawberry Kopperberg in the fridge from last night, that's deffo singing Cider. I'll start with that, it'll go nice with the Haze (he says, tipping the coffee).


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

the lemon haze bin in my area is a bag off gash.
guess not the las pheno i heard all about.
but yeah i not been a big fan off lemon haze nor lemon cheese i tried before.
was a lemon strain around wen i was a kid good ten 15 year ago and the locals called it leh man( sounding simular to lemon n yeah man???)
prob just something the local wreck heads came up with but i remember being mighty stoned on that
the only hazes i tried n liked was silver n amnesia. didnt rate the lemon nor purple alot. ok like nothing great but thats just me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 26oz+ nearly 3oz a plant m8, am really pleased with the yield and the coco in general found it much easier and better than soil, people been telling me to change to it for 2yrs+ on here but gotta say it was me ol mucker pukka lol who got me to change seeing his grows with the same clones done it.
> 
> so a BIG thank you to that northan monkey


No worries geezer glad i could help an about time you southen fairys catched up! lmbo


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

soutern fairys eh haahaa. how r ya pukka u northern monkey hahaha?
think im classed as north midlands so bollocks your all a bunch red neck inbreads haha
11 toes n 3 thumbs, brothers ya wife hill dwelling lot off ya hahaha


----------



## baklawa (Mar 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbh baklawa crunches work a whole lot of muscle groups not just your stomach muscles i found that out by pullin muscles in back and neck so yeah why would nt it work both?


*rubbing neck*
You got that right, only I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Community Service to Ab crunches, the UK Growers thread has it all, lol. Sunny day in the Dam. Brewery is opeing in 40 minutes, the Sun is tempting me.....(and I has already done me crunches and tings!)


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Some joker on the internet with shakey hands put this together...
[youtube]etEw0zzmPvc[/youtube]


----------



## baklawa (Mar 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Community Service to Ab crunches, the UK Growers thread has it all, lol. Sunny day in the Dam. Brewery is opeing in 40 minutes, the Sun is tempting me.....(and I has already done me crunches and tings!)


Hey I can't possibly admit ignorance anywhere else but here, I have a know-it-all arrogance to maintain in the real world  Yeah I know there are a zillion YouTube vids out there if you search for "lower abs" but why spend two days comparing and contrasting the claims of a zilllion anonymous "experts" when Chedz can give me the tried-and-tested version within seconds?!

What is it with the sun and alcoholic urges then? The last time I combined scorching sun and alcohol I woke up on a beach in a different country with wet feet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

it's a doggy dogg world!

big things from small places D.


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 22, 2012)

hows the uk the day then?,do you think there will be anymore frost or snow?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

plenty snow round billy nose haha


----------



## welshsmoker (Mar 22, 2012)

its 17 degrees here today, might do a bit off acclimitization shortly, good weather predicted...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hey I can't possibly admit ignorance anywhere else but here, I have a know-it-all arrogance to maintain in the real world  Yeah I know there are a zillion YouTube vids out there if you search for "lower abs" but why spend two days comparing and contrasting the claims of a zilllion anonymous "experts" when Chedz can give me the tried-and-tested version within seconds?!
> 
> What is it with the sun and alcoholic urges then? The last time I combined scorching sun and alcohol I woke up on a beach in a different country with wet feet.


thats it just abuse me just as the misses would lol


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

the Sun just makes you want to go outside, and when you are outside, what better to do than have a beer! or a spliff if you can get away with it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2012)

View from the beer garden.

Nee snow in the toon


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Right, fuk that, I'm off for a triple brewed, unpasteurised, unfiltered beer mind fuk. Bong first though. Catch yeez ron.


----------



## welshsmoker (Mar 22, 2012)

DST said:


> the Sun just makes you want to go outside, and when you are outside, what better to do than have a beer! or a spliff if you can get away with it!


guess what im doing?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2082058
> View from the beer garden.
> 
> Nee snow in the toon


Gonna kill a few newky browns tonight after ive eaten my rib eye That is wooossshhhh  !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=The-Doggies-Nuts-Seeds&prod_url=doggies-nuts-g13-haze

have i had a brain fart or is that 443 qwid for 10 seeds? lmao


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=The-Doggies-Nuts-Seeds&prod_url=doggies-nuts-g13-haze
> 
> have i had a brain fart or is that 443 qwid for 10 seeds? lmao


Doggies Nuts is a total rip-off.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

hahahahaha CIA


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Doggies Nuts is a total rip-off.


i was thinking like 445 for 10 seeds is fucking ridicluous,,,has anyone actually paid that price,,wer do they get that price from? wtf is it gold ganja?

i think just coz u can get 2+ for a oz dont mean i can charge nrly half a grand for 10 beans of which a few mite not even germinate? madness mate



supersillybilly said:


> hahahahaha CIA


huh?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahaha CIA


As if lmfbo! Its sum fucked up bullshit ukrg even better is oeeos acttualy pay for it lmfbo


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was thinking like 445 for 10 seeds is fucking ridicluous,,,has anyone actually paid that price,,wer do they get that price from? wtf is it gold ganja?
> 
> i think just coz u can get 2+ for a oz dont mean i can charge nrly half a grand for 10 beans of which a few mite not even germinate? madness mate
> 
> ...


Yes, people pay that price. He name is Kevin Murphy. That's why the Doggies Nuts thread was called the Doggies Nuts thread. Thing is, if you actually go to the Doggies Nuts website it states at the bottom, in small print, that they are lying their arse off and the prices are not to be taken seriously. But guess what? People still buy them. lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was thinking like 445 for 10 seeds is fucking ridicluous,,,has anyone actually paid that price,,wer do they get that price from? wtf is it gold ganja?
> 
> i think just coz u can get 2+ for a oz dont mean i can charge nrly half a grand for 10 beans of which a few mite not even germinate? madness mate
> 
> ...



Read the description about the G13


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Read the description about the G13


Let me guess - They're stating that G13 was developed by the American government, right? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Total bollocks innit!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 22, 2012)

G13, amnesia haze and super silver haze all the same gear apparently


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

yeh my pal sed ages ago wen i metioned g13 he sed it was developed by us government,,,i take it thats a load of shit?

so anyne actually been silly enough to buy them beans?

i mean how the fuk do they get to that price for 10 seeds?


and read description? never do mate ther all full of shit,,,go with what ur pals recomend or what u know


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my pal sed ages ago wen i metioned g13 he sed it was developed by us government,,,i take it thats a load of shit?
> 
> so anyne actually been silly enough to buy them beans?
> 
> ...


Did you even read my post?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

airwave said:


> did you even read my post?





airwave said:


> let me guess - they're stating that g13 was developed by the american government, right? Lol


umm yeh^^^^^^


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm yeh^^^^^^



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-3889.html#post7179409


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 22, 2012)

I grew doggies chronic, the seeds i wanted were out of stock so they sent them instead of a refund didn't find them any better than any other breeders to be fair


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)

Afternoon lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Airwave said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-3889.html#post7179409


dident see that m8

what kev charges them prices like ther his beas/company

yeh i knew about the doggies thread but ididnt realise it was him who actually wons the brand or w/eva 

fucking crazy prices


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2012)

ive got a plant thats gettin chopt tonite, fucker is ready after 5 and a half weeks. anybody ever had a plant finish that quick? its a blue widow, fuck knows what the breeder is. i got it from billy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive got a plant thats gettin chopt tonite, fucker is ready after 5 and a half weeks. anybody ever had a plant finish that quick? its a blue widow, fuck knows what the breeder is. i got it from billy.


them clones i did last was finished in 6 weeks,remember? killer smoke too was jack herer clone

u heardon the news about putting minimum prices up,,,notice scotland are doing thers first, been reeding riu comments from the scotish members no doubtlmao



keyno said:


> hiya uk guys, i hv a few issues with posting my grows on forums and i hopeing u guys might convice me.
> reason i wont try just do it because i thought riu ws under attack with irsus and hacking
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/513873-hi-dudes-new-site-game.html


yeh mate ive lost a few journals and about 2k+ in posts TWICE!! 
best be safe mate imnot doing ANY more jhournals if ur not legal fuk it not worth the risk,,and ther saying was a sql attack we wont everknow for sure tbh
but they dropped the ball on regular backups so we all got fucked over lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

keyno said:


> its a ok i think have found a place that is safer, you might of heard of it??? lmao Pal


lmao really?


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 22, 2012)

Their safer because there's next to no fucker on them lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive got a plant thats gettin chopt tonite, fucker is ready after 5 and a half weeks. anybody ever had a plant finish that quick? its a blue widow, fuck knows what the breeder is. i got it from billy.


DINAFEM i think m8. Ill pop upand geta snip


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Their safer because there's next to no fucker on them lol


pmsl 

time bruv avery site started sumwer,,the problem with new sites lie in expecting to get heeps paid within a shirt time, new sites take tiiime to establish and get donations in without evectively begging for donations,,one site i used to frequent used tomass pm more than once a day to every member to donate lol

if u build it they will come,,,,,,,,,,,,well if i build it anyways haha


supersillybilly said:


> DINAFEM i think m8. Ill pop upand geta snip


if itsoff the attitude then yeh its the dinafem freebies,,think we got one down but cant remember if its one i killed or not?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 22, 2012)

sound billy, ahve already got a well estabalished clone of it anyway mate so jist gimme a shout and ahll take a snip for you.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 22, 2012)

Just checked my girls and their ready to go onto water so not long now.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if u build it they will come,,,,,,,,,,,,well if i build it anyways haha


If you built it IC3, I would be checking every freaking nuke and cranny, lmao.....

And what was that you said, you don't read seed desciptions because they are all bullshit....well at least the seed bullshit I write it understandable!

If you want to read, or order some seed bullshit, there's this great new site, also available at sea of seeds of course.....http://breedersboutique.com/site


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

DST said:


> If you built it IC3, I would be checking every freaking nuke and cranny, lmao.....
> 
> And what was that you said, you don't read seed desciptions because they are all bullshit....well at least the seed bullshit I write it understandable!
> 
> If you want to read, or order some seed bullshit, there's this great new site, also available at sea of seeds of course.....http://breedersboutique.com/site


na anyone can make this sound better than they are,,,thats thepoint in sales no? embelisgh the truth get the sales,

me i suk with seeds, gunna get a good clone guy and stik to them lol fukin seeds bane of my life,i shit u not.

yeh just checked ur site out,seems is working or finsihed now,,rather cool matey look the layout and the general all about site it screeems class compared to other online shops

well done 

OY cheeky cunt lol my sites work rather well il have u know


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)

keyno said:


> hiya uk guys, i hv a few issues with posting my grows on forums and i hopeing u guys might convice me.
> reason i wont try just do it because i thought riu ws under attack with irsus and hacking
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/513873-hi-dudes-new-site-game.html


Its up to you mate.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

what is your technical speciality?

I am good at rebooting, lol. I have been working in the IT industry for over 10 years now, and the only thing that actually excites me is getting a deal in, lol...what a ca$h whore!

The site is thanks to other people, not me, I just point and try and be bossy.



IC3M4L3 said:


> na anyone can make this sound better than they are,,,thats thepoint in sales no? embelisgh the truth get the sales,
> 
> me i suk with seeds, gunna get a good clone guy and stik to them lol fukin seeds bane of my life,i shit u not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dident see that m8
> 
> what kev charges them prices like ther his beas/company
> 
> ...


He don't own the business, or at least I don't think so. He's just stupid enough to buy from there. If I remember correctly, he bought the most expensive one's too. Armageddon - £900 and something.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2012)

im baaaack bitches .....


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

easy rob hows the move going?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2012)

moves going ok mate , boxes everywhere , wtf os going on with the forum ? my messages about not going to be online for abit have dissapeared from my thread also i got pms from ages ago showing as new etc ???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> moves going ok mate , boxes everywhere , wtf os going on with the forum ? my messages about not going to be online for abit have dissapeared from my thread also i got pms from ages ago showing as new etc ???


said site got hacked or summet,and admins never backed anything up after mid feb,and post count gone twice
all fucked up


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 22, 2012)

Evening MDB, Robbie U enjoyin the new house Rob?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Happenin Guys! Chop time this weekend. Got some zero zero hash and some nice proper sent via silk road for the occasion. Its only 8 plants so it wont take 2 of us that long. Where u been robbie


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

site got hacked bad last week. wiped the site everything. so site coming back slow. u spotted the like section gone to?
n bad boy scotia been banned hahahahaha


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> site got hacked bad last week. wiped the site everything. so site coming back slow. u spotted the like section gone to?
> n bad boy scotia been banned hahahahaha


Banned for what?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

zero zero? u mean double zero geeza haha the solid? or hash should i say?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

trying cause a riot haha na i dont no really prob argueing. plenty plums on site after all haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

keyno said:


> so the site has been hacked ????


so they say,,,not hcaked so much more sql injection,redirected the site elseware lol..p[arantly


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2012)

billy me old muka you get the zero zero off silk road ? how much if so mate ? i been offline for abit , been moving house mate 

Rangerswillnotdie , whos you ? lol people change there names so much on here i dunno if your new or if i know you ... hahah 

MDB whys scotia been banned ? 

UKRG (its easier to type than your new name) you sorted all the shit with kev n ya new forum ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Its advertised as zero zero....yeah it smells good. My m8 had a j of it earlier and he said it made his body really heavy and he ate 3 whisper ice cream bars.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

advertised?? this cannabis?? advertised?? im confused dude? help
this some dutch online store or something?? or the local dealers run billboards or something haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Works out bout 8 squid a g off the Road. I really have opened pandoras box. Real tempted to try ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> billy me old muka you get the zero zero off silk road ? how much if so mate ? i been offline for abit , been moving house mate
> 
> Rangerswillnotdie , whos you ? lol people change there names so much on here i dunno if your new or if i know you ... hahah
> 
> ...


not my forum man, i just help build it,add tweaks ect, i thik hes moving house again tbh,

heads sorted now too like,

basically mysql ingection is sum team of dudes,person,company,,has got into the sites database and had access to everything,pull data of the istes database,,site database consists of EVERYTHING,usernames,passwords,threads,images,and more worrylinngly IP addresses. they sed got attacked but havent sed what info got taken, but ass theyve lost everything bak till 18th of feb u gotta figure its all recent shit,IF they got anything at all, so kinda crap ,


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> advertised?? this cannabis?? advertised?? im confused dude? help
> this some dutch online store or something?? or the local dealers run billboards or something haha


Silk Road m8. U can buy anything. It arrived in a condom like rapper and the return address envelope looled like it had been sent from a dutch law firm


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

silk road this a internet site?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Silk Road m8. U can buy anything. It arrived in a condom like rapper and the return address envelope looled like it had been sent from a dutch law firm


shit so it actually arrived the,and it was what it said it was weighed rite and quality,,,ffs wow


MDB
hidden internet pal

http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 22, 2012)

@ Robbie u know me matey, as far as a know scotia's ban's off lifted 2moro


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

That 6 orders ive made and everyone arrived and does exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That 6 orders ive made and everyone arrived and does exactly what it says on the tin


shit man lol thats nutz nice 1 :shakes head in amazement:


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Its like Christmas when the envelopes arrive.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

hiden internet wtf? this sounds all a little james bond here? details wot u mean secret internet?
wot u order billy ? was all good u say?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hiden internet wtf? this sounds all a little james bond here? details wot u mean secret internet?
> wot u order billy ? was all good u say?


instructions here man no shit its real 
http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX

have fun


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive ordered coke and hash. Mainly coke. Best of the best. U can buy loads of shit. Ukrg can u put a link up to download tor, im on ma fone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive ordered coke and hash. Mainly coke. Best of the best. U can buy loads of shit. Ukrg can u put a link up to download tor, im on ma fone



https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en

first time ive looked at it mate thats sum crazy shit im in fucking shock how much is $1 bitcoin to the pound then?

http://ianxz6zefk72ulzz.onion/index.php

^^^silk rd only works with tor
wen entering captahca look carefully at capitals and the o from 0 or O make a id no email needed and im looking now thers sum mad shit


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Bout 3 squid, at most 3.50


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Aye 3 squid for 1 bitcoin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye 3 squid for 1 bitcoin


fuk so for 3.63 bitcoins (about a tenner) i can get 1g of NLX weed from germany...thats nuts,, even got fukin review of sellers,why dident i look at this b4,,and the purity isbang on toom ate on the harder stuff?
fuk u could make a killing

and who do u recomend as a bitcoin seller? u can use payapl to buy em or credit card? i rek a prepayed ccard would be safer and recomended no? shit silly ur the authority on tghis one buddy lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Dutchabods charlie is minted. Really euphoric and a g lasted me all night


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dutchabods charlie is minted. Really euphoric and a g lasted me all night


sum of this shit has got me thinkinig,,,the acid sounds fun,,not really into coke,,mite get sum oxy's see what ther like, make a small order then see whats what


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Mar 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning pole greasers, is that a yank troll thats wandered in??? can we keep him???? please please please !!! ive not had anyone to play with in ever so long.


Come at me bro...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

keyno said:


> are you guys saying that you can buy drugs ofline???


no mate that would be buy em online reed a few comments bak see hwat wer on about follow the steps and see for urself,


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

Ofline as well as online.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ofline as well as online.lol


actually yeh ur rite lol im deffio gunna order summet get a sample ordered sum lf that pollum sounds and looks fucking lovely and thers a uk seller its aboyt 30 qwid for a eighth i used to pay 25 for top shelve pollum yrs bak


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 22, 2012)

I use intersango to buy my coins. Usually take a couple of hours and the same again to transfer to silk road


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

just had a cracking lamb kasanda n naan. got awesome mrs got me some exo for desert haha


----------



## Nocturn3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how the sellers turn their bitcoins back into cash without it looking too dodgy? I hear that bitcoins are pretty traceable, and a lot of places won't touch them if they have been through silk road.

All theoretically, like.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> just had a cracking lamb kasanda n naan. got awesome mrs got me some exo for desert haha


eww 
naaa mate chinese i fuking hate indians make sure u save me 2's u fukker and no wet roach

OH 
has anyone seen them prerolled blunts with a wooden roach and a pkey stik? qwid each? fukin awsoem


Nocturn3 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the sellers turn their bitcoins back into cash without it looking too dodgy? I hear that bitcoins are pretty traceable, and a lot of places won't touch them if they have been through silk road.
> 
> All theoretically, like.



i noticed a bitcoin section mate to exhcnage for cash n shit on silk rd.,,,maybe take a look,,or that company silly uses theyl buy em bak im sure,,,failing that buy sum drugs,,sell em and get ur cash bak that way..............theroritcally of course


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Uk send us a link to this aladins cave lmfao can i see it on me galaxy s 2 ya fucker? Lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Uk send us a link to this aladins cave lmfao can i see it on me galaxy s 2 ya fucker? Lmfao


https://www.torproject.org/docs/android.html.en

ther mate,tahst the android instructions now gtfo lol

who is this ukrg then?> ffs


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ill do it on comp wen i get 5 lad its easier lol wot do the acids work out at on the 100? !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

hows the plants going cheds? still vegging n cloning?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 22, 2012)

hey who can get acid.... ? thats a blast from the past,not had acid in ages  do tell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

*10x 100mcg Black LSD MicrodotPrice:*

&#3647;23.05
*Ships from: *United States of America
*Ships to: *Worldwide
*Description:*
10 black microdots of LSD. They were originally advertised as 150mcg but source says they are probably closer to 100mcg. Enjoy!

lots of diffrent types,,,which do u want chedz
Psychedelics(243)
LSD(16)
Blotter(13)
Microdots(1)
2C Family(94)
4-AcO-DET(2)
4-AcO-DMT(
4-HO family(5)
5-MeO-DiPT(5)
5-MeO-DMT(
5-MEO-MIPT(1)
AMT(
DMT(22)
DOB(5)
DOC(2)
DOI(2)
Ibogain(11)
LSA(1)
Mescaline(9)
NBOMe(16)
Salvia(3)
Shrooms(17)

none of them links will work i just copied n pasted em to show u wat types


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 22, 2012)

junkys the lot off yas. wots wrong with good old skunk eh?? hahah


----------



## unlucky (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> junkys the lot off yas. wots wrong with good old skunk eh?? hahah


he he i do like a bit of lsd from time to time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> junkys the lot off yas. wots wrong with good old skunk eh?? hahah


thez uk sellers on ther seeling allsorts m8,,amnesia haze,swazi red,pollum(loks awsome that pollum) allsorts pal its fuking crazy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2012)

rite im going to bed to dream about sum sweeet pain kllers mayeb lol

peace all and GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Mar 22, 2012)

Whats the website? Send it me plz....


----------



## unlucky (Mar 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rite im going to bed to dream about sum sweeet pain kllers mayeb lol
> 
> peace all and GOODNIGHT!


night night mr


----------



## unlucky (Mar 22, 2012)

or do tell ...................................................


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Got this off the LOL thread. Nothing like starting the day with laughter


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2012)

top of the morning to you all.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2012)

ive found the best weed in the world....its called Koran...burn it and you'll get totally stoned. popular with yanks in afghanistan.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have u chopped that blue widow yet dura???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2012)

naw bill, leaving it tae sunday.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Can u get a pic up......Im chopping Sunday or Monday but the thought crossed my mind to just do it today. See what the day brings


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 23, 2012)

Billy lad wot was the charlie like off the road did it get to ya?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Billy lad wot was the charlie like off the road did it get to ya?


Its the real deal....I use dutchanbod.....heres some crazy russian drum and bass to get u started - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x55w7InD9a0


----------



## dura72 (Mar 23, 2012)

i suspect the airstone wasnt workin properly and that mibbe caused it to lose leaves quickly. the hairs are all brown/orange and it looks fine, yeild isny goin tae be great, mibbe 1/ 12 to 2 oz. but considering the time scale thats acceptable. ahll post dry weight next week.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

I think they can only exchange them for rides on the fun fare....or for large stuffed animals!


Nocturn3 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the sellers turn their bitcoins back into cash without it looking too dodgy? I hear that bitcoins are pretty traceable, and a lot of places won't touch them if they have been through silk road.
> 
> All theoretically, like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2012)

that's blowing the cobwebs out billy


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah so the silk road works  I was reading about this last week. Any sellers in the UK?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

DST said:


> I think they can only exchange them for rides on the fun fare....or for large stuffed animals!


or buy AK47's for 400. lol Ill post a pic of this zero zero I have left. My m8 smoked it last night, crashed out and woke up at midnight and munchied like a motherfucker. He reckons about 6 Kitcats, 2 whisper golds and two large bowls of Frosties caked in sugar. Says he was like a man possesed. lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 23, 2012)

oh nice! Is it real 00? I havent seen that in years.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Real 00 doesn't normally make it past the farmers mits. But the 00 we use to get in the UK back in the 80's was lovely. There was some pretendica 00 bars going around in the 90's, but they were never the same. People in Eastend of Weeg Land always called them Specs or Glasses Bars....lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Not a great pic......fucking keeps going out of focus...........u see my panther in the backround. He weighs 9kgs. Beast


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

​
hahahahahahahaha........


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 23, 2012)

likes lol to short


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2012)

So has anyone actually ordered a decent sized bit of weed from this site, like an ounce upwards as im wondering how they mask the smell enough to post it into the UK from abroad without it getting detected??


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 23, 2012)

there is UK sellers from what I can see. They also vac pack the weed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2012)

well the gaffer has decided on a whim to go to blackpool on the 3pm train. no prizes for guessing where i'm going


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

Not to Blackpool!


----------



## Rory Gallagher (Mar 23, 2012)

whats the smoke like of the zero zero


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2012)

suns beaming, be a shame to waste it eh. time for a zoot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> So has anyone actually ordered a decent sized bit of weed from this site, like an ounce upwards as im wondering how they mask the smell enough to post it into the UK from abroad without it getting detected??


use these for post mate
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Smell-Proof-Bag-11cm-X-12cm-Smelly-Bags-Baggies-/170807784191?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item27c4eff2ff

i got half oz thru(not silk rd) however u could not semll fuk all, says on silk rd ther could be 8-10 layers between ur shit and the outside world,,

bet ur cat aint as big as mine bill m8,,,big fat fucker he is lmao,tin of tuna a night(the missu not me) plus normal biscuits


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

G13 was an Afghan/Northern Lights seed creation of Nevilles, the female clone lost it's vigor and died years ago.

Doggies Nuts has no legit G13 genetics at all, or original Haze genetics for that matter because they were Nevilles aswell. SSH, NH and Mango ALL came from the same genepool which no longer exists according to Neville.

I have a forum post from Neville somewere explaining the genetics and the breeding program behind the Hazes, I'll dig it out and throw it up at some point.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats happening suckers


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Pure indian gear.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Pure indian gear.


just coz ur weed man is a paki treenager of your local estate that dont make it indian gear!!lmao


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just coz ur weed man is a paki treenager of your local estate that dont make it indian gear!!lmao


I brought this back from GOA. (2oz). So yes its directly from india where i paid my rupees.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

How do Cat.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How do Cat.


Am good ma man hows you ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Not 3 bad. 
I like that hash pic, haven't had any squidge since some Afghan lads over here managed to hustle a ton or so last year.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not 3 bad.
> I like that hash pic, haven't had any squidge since some Afghan lads over here managed to hustle a ton or so last year.


Cheap as fuck over there mate. I usually go for a month each year for my holidays and an oz is about 30 quid. Problem over there is its a automatic life sentance for possesion and i have see the jail in aguada and its not a nice place.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just coz ur weed man is a paki treenager of your local estate that dont make it indian gear!!lmao


I dont live in an estate and i dont have a weed man and pakis dont use rupees.........hahhahaaaaaaaaa Fool.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Cheap as fuck over there mate. I usually go for a month each year for my holidays and an oz is about 30 quid. Problem over there is its a automatic life sentance for possesion and i have see the jail in aguada and its not a nice place.


Life sentence for something that grows at the side of the street in that part of the world, Fucking irony alert!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Life sentence for something that grows at the side of the street in that part of the world, Fucking irony alert!


Yes there is a lot of backsheesh going on over there and the cops are all at it. Bent as fuck. If you dont pay those fuckers backsheesh then they will just plant shit on you or trash your shack.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I dont live in an estate and i dont have a weed man and pakis dont use rupees.........hahhahaaaaaaaaa Fool.


lmao mate only breaking ur balls HAHA fool 
does look rather nice n oily like


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao mate only breaking ur balls HAHA fool
> does look rather nice n oily like


Its heavy gear mate. No burning reqd.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

So guys get on this.
My grow is now at the house of a mate from back in the day. He's an ex junkie and lives like a tramp, but hey it's his life.

I went yesterday to check on the plants and he says to me, "Dude look at this, I had some weed a few months ago that had some seeds in the bag. I threw them away without a thought and one has started to grow from the ashtray in the kitchen!".



...............................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

I will build a joint of it later and show some pics.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats funny as fuck............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So guys get on this.
> My grow is now at the house of a mate from back in the day. He's an ex junkie and lives like a tramp, but hey it's his life.
> 
> I went yesterday to check on the plants and he says to me, "Dude look at this, I had some weed a few months ago that had some seeds in the bag. I threw them away without a thought and one has started to grow from the ashtray in the kitchen!".
> ...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

I picked up a pure stretched out plant a few days a go to fuck about with. I will get it repotted and see what happens. Its alrady 2 weeks into flowering but is a pure retard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

I swiftly cut it out with a teaspoon and transplanted it into a little pot of Coco.

Mate says "So what you gonna do with that?", I say "well if it turns out to be male we'll put it across my Cheese and see what happens, if it's female then we'll clone the fuck out of it and crop it. Who gives a shit either way!"

So IC3M4L3, the moral of the story is................................leave em the fuck alone, they WILL grow!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I swiftly cut it out with a teaspoon and transplanted it into a little pot of Coco.
> 
> Mate says "So what you gonna do with that?", I say "well if it turns out to be male we'll put it across my Cheese and see what happens, if it's female then we'll clone the fuck out of it and crop it. Who gives a shit either way!"
> 
> So IC3M4L3, the moral of the story is................................leave em the fuck alone, they WILL grow!


so u got the plant in coco with a spoon of ash n dank shit as the seedling medium LMAO

wat u gunna name the strain??gammy haze? ,,eitherway good luck with the breeding,fucker will prolly die now u put it in fresh medium


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so u got the plant in coco with a spoon of ash n dank shit as the seedling medium LMAO
> 
> wat u gunna name the strain??gammy haze? ,,eitherway good luck with the breeding,fucker will prolly die now u put it in fresh medium


Gammy Haze, lol! 

Well I can't call it "The Shit" cos Shanti has claimed that one. I dunno, maybe I'll let it grow up and then open a competition to find a fitting name. The winner can have a couple oz of it's bud!
Mate says he has about another 4-5 beans from the same weed somewhere so I'll grow those up and we'll see how they turn out, massive bagseed run coming up stay tuned!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Gammy Haze, lol!
> 
> Well I can't call it "The Shit" cos Shanti has claimed that one. I dunno, maybe I'll let it grow up and then open a competition to find a fitting name. The winner can have a couple oz of it's bud!
> Mate says he has about another 4-5 beans from the same weed somewhere so I'll grow those up and we'll see how they turn out, massive bagseed run coming up stay tuned!


lol just odnt kill ur clones this time cunt! my mans stil messing me on mine its a fucking joke,if ther not ther why dont he just tell me? fukin weirdo

yorkhireman yer inbox is full m8


----------



## Rory Gallagher (Mar 23, 2012)

i like cake


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol just odnt kill ur clones this time cunt! my mans stil messing me on mine its a fucking joke,if ther not ther why dont he just tell me? fukin weirdo
> 
> yorkhireman yer inbox is full m8


I didn't kill any clones only my mothers but I did it deliberately, they were at deaths door anyway. 

Cleaned the inbox


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

shit this strain sounds ace

http://www.thseeds.com/pages/chocolatechunk.html


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit this strain sounds ace
> 
> http://www.thseeds.com/pages/chocolatechunk.html


This green is a great smoke from the dam. chocolope


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


nice!,,yeh i was just cheking the seedstore in that dudes sig ther sum nice strains,,never heard of the shop before though,fuk tho u can get em on silk road a damn site cheaper than any normal seedbank like


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice!,,yeh i was just cheking the seedstore in that dudes sig ther sum nice strains,,never heard of the shop before though,fuk tho u can get em on silk road a damn site cheaper than any normal seedbank like


Whats silk road all aboot ????


----------



## Airwave (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice!,,yeh i was just cheking the seedstore in that dudes sig ther sum nice strains,,never heard of the shop before though,fuk tho u can get em on silk road a damn site cheaper than any normal seedbank like


No way would I buy seeds from some anonymous guy. You could end up with any old bagseed shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Airwave said:


> No way would I buy seeds from some anonymous guy. You could end up with any old bagseed shit.


I'll take bagseed and grow it up into sticky sensi all day long!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll take bagseed and grow it up into sticky sensi all day long!


You tripping again lol


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3 why don't you throw some bag seed down on your foot, if that bean popped in that ash tray i think your foot will be a wicked grow medium lol and chocolope is some very nice gear smoked it a few times in Dam might stick it in myself 1 day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> IC3 why don't you throw some bag seed down on your foot, if that bean popped in that ash tray i think your foot will be a wicked grow medium lol and chocolope is some very nice gear smoked it a few times in Dam might stick it in myself 1 day


lmao yeh,nurses came today as usual and wen the bandages cam of ther wasent as bad a dank horrid smell and all the yellowey brown gloop has gone,,maybe your rite pop a bean under the pads see what happens OR save on ofg the absorbant pads full of leaked goo and rip a hole put the sead in and put in airing cupboard,,,,,,,,,lol im soo overthikning this hahaha


....well just bought a eighth on the estate 15 qwid~!! bargain,,,til i see it weighs 1.4gramme

wt the fuk y do they call em eights y not just 15 qwid shots fucking morons


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> You tripping again lol


Not at all, peoples perception of the genetics within their seeds is all wrong. 
Bagseed doesn't come from shit bud, it comes from bud that has been pollinated.

Unless your bagseed came from industrial Hemp (which by the nature of the beast is impossible) then it's just as good as the seeds the Dam charges you £5 for, it's all in how you grow it.

And with my ashtray Dank I'll prove it!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

I've grown some bad ass weed from bag seeds, we had some bag seed years ago the smell and taste of the weed was fucking awesome proper old school gear it can be hit and miss but buying seeds from breeders can be the same to IMO


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not at all, peoples perception of the genetics within their seeds is all wrong.
> Bagseed doesn't come from shit bud, it comes from bud that has been pollinated.
> 
> Unless your bagseed came from industrial Hemp (which by the nature of the beast is impossible) then it's just as good as the seeds the Dam charges you £5 for, it's all in how you grow it.
> ...


If its from a seeded fem then ok but 90% of the time its gonna be hermie seeds.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've grown some bad ass weed from bag seeds, we had some bag seed years ago the smell and taste of the weed was fucking awesome proper old school gear it can be hit and miss but buying seeds from breeders can be the same to IMO


Did you try Dr Grinspoons gear.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 23, 2012)

Why 90% hermi Cataract what if all females n a male let loose,then its jst normal pollenation is it not??? Reg seeds???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> If its from a seeded fem then ok but 90% of the time its gonna be hermie seeds.


No, think about that statement for a moment.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've grown some bad ass weed from bag seeds, we had some bag seed years ago the smell and taste of the weed was fucking awesome proper old school gear it can be hit and miss but buying seeds from breeders can be the same to IMO


Exactly, Cinderella was bagseed!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, think about that statement for a moment.


Fem seeds come from fem plants or pollinated fems as in breeding. Forgive me i am smoking that indian gear.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Fem seeds come from fem plants or pollinated fems as in breeding. Forgive me i am smoking that indian gear.


Pollinating a feminised plant does not necessarily give feminised seeds, and how would that plant BECOME pollinated if using fems?

The chances of having hermie seeds are very slim.

So in conclusion, 90% of bagseed is from regular pollination by inexperienced growers.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Why 90% hermi Cataract what if all females n a male let loose,then its jst normal pollenation is it not??? Reg seeds???


no........................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pollinating a feminised plant does not necessarily give feminised seeds, and how would that plant BECOME pollinated if using fems?


You brush the pistils of the stable fem with the pollen from the pure male. The X+Y chromosones


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Other wise you can grow a fem plant past the harves time and it will become seed set giving you fem seeds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> You brush the pistils of the stable fem with the pollen from the pure male. The X+Y chromosones


Like I said where does the male come from if using fems?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pollinating a feminised plant does not necessarily give feminised seeds, and how would that plant BECOME pollinated if using fems?
> 
> The chances of having hermie seeds are very slim.
> 
> So in conclusion, 90% of bagseed is from regular pollination by inexperienced growers.


Yes it does mate. How do you think people breed plants and have you never heard of a fem turning seed set. You need a stable male to extract the pollen from to brush the stable fems pistils thus creating a stable fem with the chromosones of only X+Y.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

We are discussing where bagseed comes from....



CATARACT said:


> If its from a seeded fem then ok but 90% of the time its gonna be hermie seeds.


How is a feminised plant gonna get pollinated unless it's deliberately? (I bet you don't find many growers who run regs AND fems)

If deliberately pollinating feminised plants (maybe to gain fem seeds) then why the hell would you bag up the seeded bud and sell it on? It defeats the object, no?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

To get fem seeds u need to force a true female to hermie then use the pollen on another true female. Just pollenation with male pollen will give u regs


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We are discussing where bagseed comes from....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nae idea what you are on aboot mate. The fem has to be pollinated intentionally. I dont deal with bagseeds mate. I only grow sensi.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> To get fem seeds u need to force a true female to hermie then use the pollen on another true female. Just pollenation with male pollen will give u regs


Fuck this read about genetics its really quite simple biology.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Hahahahaha....wtf u guys. Everyones idea of the conversation is different.lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> To get fem seeds u need to force a true female to hermie then use the pollen on another true female. Just pollenation with male pollen will give u regs


I have tried everything to hermie a stable fem and it does not work.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hahahahaha....wtf u guys. Everyones idea of the conversation is different.lol


Am too stoned for this shite hahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Fuck this read about genetics its really quite simple biology.


Thats how u get 100% fem seeds tho


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I have tried everything to hermie a stable fem and it does not work.


That silver shit works


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That silver shit works


What silver shit billy ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Other wise you can grow a fem plant past the harves time and it will become seed set giving you fem seeds.





CATARACT said:


> I have tried everything to hermie a stable fem and it does not work.


..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> What silver shit billy ?


http://growweedeasy.com/how-to-make-your-own-feminized-marijuana seeds

COLIADOL SILVER
shit caps


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://growweedeasy.com/how-to-make-your-own-feminized-marijuana seeds
> 
> COLIADOL SILVER
> shit caps


Nice link. Gonna bang that on ma website.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

colloidal silver......best way but i know fuck all about it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Nice link.


i can get shit rite,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sumtimes

well its about 7.30 so time to get prepeared fro the missions that is.......................going and unhiding my grow room, goptta do it fast or my leg kills


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i can get shit rite,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sumtimes
> 
> well its about 7.30 so time to get prepeared fro the missions that is.......................going and unhiding my grow room, goptta do it fast or my leg kills


Its only 7.08


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Its only 7.08


thats hwat im talking about lol i have to prepare,,,its a fucking mission


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats hwat im talking about lol i have to prepare,,,its a fucking mission


hahahaaaaaa I just trasplanted my runt in 5 mins.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2012)

That blue widow I chopped that turned hermie..the cunts over here r still paying £50 for 3g lmao, they think it's the dogs bollocks!!!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That blue widow I chopped that turned hermie..the cunts over here r still paying £50 for 3g lmao, they think it's the dogs bollocks!!!


Fuck me are you jack the ripper or robin hood hahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm telling u chedz needs to cum over here with his 80+ oz, he'd leave a rich man! They don't seem to know what good weed is but there still shelling out the 50's!! Am I bad, don't fuckin think so lol!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuck it m8, jaelousy??


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck it m8, jaelousy??


If i sold weed i would feel guilty as fuck at 50 quid for 3g ??????? Thats just not right. I can get a half of sensi for 50 quid.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> If i sold weed i would feel guilty as fuck at 50 quid for 3g ??????? Thats just not right. I can get a half of sensi for 50 quid.


1) Sensi is NOT a strain mate.
2) If you can get a 1/2oz of ANY cannabis bud for £50 I and most guys on here would take as much as you can get hold of.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Sensi is NOT a strain mate.
> 2) If you can get a 1/2oz of ANY cannabis bud for £50 I and most guys on here would take as much as you can get hold of.


I do know sensi is not a strain. Its pure kush and thats my mates rates. I dont grow anymore but set somebody up for the job and i do a good bit of work in his garden so i get bits and bobs for fuck all.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 23, 2012)

sensi-sensimellia =without seeds or seedless


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> sensi-sensimellia =without seeds or seedless


Spanish.....


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Spanish.....


Welsh.................the others will understand


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Wear a condom please Billy. Its cool chick im Sensimellia


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2012)

Just watchin this sport relief.....least these kids are working.lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2012)

U wouldn't make a good businessman then cataract!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I do know sensi is not a strain. Its pure kush and thats my mates rates. I dont grow anymore but set somebody up for the job and i do a good bit of work in his garden so i get bits and bobs for fuck all.


Fuck me if we're being pedantic about it in that case I can get an oz of Nuristan Cheese for around £15, because that's about how much it costs me in electricity and nutes to grow it!

....................


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U wouldn't make a good businessman then cataract!!


I am a very good business man mate. I am a wide stoner not a rock head.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> IC3 why don't you throw some bag seed down on your foot, if that bean popped in that ash tray i think your foot will be a wicked grow medium lol and chocolope is some very nice gear smoked it a few times in Dam might stick it in myself 1 day


tried it other weekin dam n is a tasty smoke. not strong mind or head tripper just a casual day time smoke with a nice taste.
hadit in the days as didnt wanna b paranoid in the dam n amnesia in the evenings help wit th zzzzzzzzzzs.
how did the plants turn out 3 eyes? u chop chopped them beasties?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me if we're being pedantic about it in that case I can get an oz of Nuristan Cheese for around £15, because that's about how much it costs me in electricity and nutes to grow it!
> 
> ....................



Moving on now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wear a condom please Billy. Its cool chick im Sensimellia


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to supersillybilly again.





*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

lil update,,,wanted to top em but flipped em otherday,,on 30ml per 10 litre of canna a and b been on 12-12 for only 2 days but i can see the boost from adding the propper nutes and not starter nutes


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

oh its a fucking boring ol life.............


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> oh its a fucking boring ol life.............


Do as i do an DTP


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Ma rep is fucked ????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2083833View attachment 2083834View attachment 2083835View attachment 2083836View attachment 2083837View attachment 2083838View attachment 2083839
> 
> lil update,,,wanted to top em but flipped em otherday,,on 30ml per 10 litre of canna a and b been on 12-12 for only 2 days but i can see the boost from adding the propper nutes and not starter nutes


Scruffy twat, get yer room cleaned up! lol.

You could put em back under veg regime and still top em but then you'd need to keep em in veg for about another week before flipping back to 12/12.

Topping really goes hand in hand with a long veg.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

not when u have a big bag home grown??? wots up wit ya sambo? u need me smoke some with ya n cheer ya up hahaha.
am on last few exos now. was damp yest lil annoying but still does the job


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Boring? U wana be in my shoes m8, headin to work now for a 12 hour shift Shopfitting!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Ma rep is fucked ????


Eye, how ya get that much in less than 23 days stumps me!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, how ya get that much in less than 23 days stumps me!


haha n he ent even growing at present haha funny old world. i think hes a rep whore haha
bj for rep n all that scandal


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, how ya get that much in less than 23 days stumps me!


Because i am that fucking good..............


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha n he ent even growing at present haha funny old world. i think hes a rep whore haha
> bj for rep n all that scandal



I dont tell anybody anything.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Did you try Dr Grinspoons gear.


Didn't smoke the Grinspoon as it was selling out quickly BUT i have smoked quaze in the bluebird which is the same gear a 16 week flowering heirloom sativa smoked it the last 2 or 3 years running very nice gear



mad dog bark said:


> tried it other weekin dam n is a tasty smoke. not strong mind or head tripper just a casual day time smoke with a nice taste.
> hadit in the days as didnt wanna b paranoid in the dam n amnesia in the evenings help wit th zzzzzzzzzzs.
> how did the plants turn out 3 eyes? u chop chopped them beasties?


Going to check on them now looking like they might be going over to water for a week before i execute every last 1 of them!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Because i am that fucking good..............


u like pretty woman then? a high class whore? haha am messing with ya dont blow ya lid hah or anybody elses


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Scruffy twat, get yer room cleaned up! lol.
> 
> You could put em back under veg regime and still top em but then you'd need to keep em in veg for about another week before flipping back to 12/12.
> 
> Topping really goes hand in hand with a long veg.


mate i cant get in ther to tidy up properly,,i know im a tidy freak too but i just cant do it,,and thers 2 lights up 1 is one of those big white box fuckers with ballast built on so haging from a plastrerbord celing i dont wanna fuk with it too much,,,not that its even plugged in,

yeh id like to reveg for another week but finances say otherwise on veg i use about 8 qwid a day on the leki meter and as i dont sell weed or anything,i dont have that daily income to not be bothered i may be in a diffrent position in a week so might put em bak into veg then,u think?
cant tell whats starin is what,ther all TTT genetics,whats everyone elses like,coz a few of us have his down atm dont we?

tell u what U cum round tidty up,,,il make u a cup of tea,,,now THATS a offer


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha n he ent even growing at present haha funny old world. i think hes a rep whore haha
> bj for rep n all that scandal


I have my own site and there is no rep system. I couldent give 2 fucks about the rep. I lost 421 posts when this place melted.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not when u have a big bag home grown??? wots up wit ya sambo? u need me smoke some with ya n cheer ya up hahaha.
> am on last few exos now. was damp yest lil annoying but still does the job


i got plenty of weed m8 but i smoke this shit 24/7 most days anyway its fucking boring, been shopping most the day think i just got the been spending to much blues lolol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u like pretty woman then? a high class whore? haha am messing with ya dont blow ya lid hah or anybody elses


I am a natural at blowing peoples lids off. Lets just say i am and old timer with a quick and clever way to go about things.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

baby gear u shopped for? as in things for soon to b newborn not meaning theres child coke or weed available haha.
yeah always sad see money in one hand out the other. did u flog some exo local. my area is caked in it again


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I am a natural at blowing peoples lids off. Lets just say i am and old timer with a quick and clever way to go about things.


im just teasing mate am bored. waited all day for daughter to arrive n she turns up asleep so im killing time. guess should roll one really b rude not too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Because i am that fucking good..............


Oh really?





CATARACT said:


> Other wise you can grow a fem plant past the harves time and it will become seed set giving you fem seeds.





CATARACT said:


> I have tried everything to hermie a stable fem and it does not work.


I rest my case.......


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im just teasing mate am bored. waited all day for daughter to arrive n she turns up asleep so im killing time. guess should roll one really b rude not too


I know mate i never take anything personally.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back to school for you mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Back to school for you mate.


ROTFPMSL!

Go back to sleep.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> Go back to sleep.



Beat it idiot. Lay aff ma nuts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Beat it idiot. Lay aff ma nuts


Don't hand em out on a plate then!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

The end is nigh for my sweet ladies their leaning into each other and i think my filter is starting to die i just hope it lasts long enough to finish this lot off


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't hand em out on a plate then!


I have to plonk the in a wheel barrow just like buster gonads. hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The end is nigh for my sweet ladies their leaning into each other and i think my filter is starting to die i just hope it lasts long enough to finish this lot off


Nice jobbies.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

if it aint kev then its gotta be unlucky??? either way just dont ask yorkman he aint got a fucking clue lol

@mdb yeah m8 baby bit,debts same old shit everything but what i fucking want which is grade A drugs lmao got some nice airmax,some clothes n new phones but i carnt fucking sniff of pop any of that now fucking can i, aint so much the supply thats there but not the qaulity.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;VRivTANDeZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRivTANDeZo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if it aint kev then its gotta be unlucky??? either way just dont ask yorkman he aint got a fucking clue lol
> 
> @mdb yeah m8 baby bit,debts same old shit everything but what i fucking want which is grade A drugs lmao got some nice airmax,some clothes n new phones but i carnt fucking sniff of pop any of that now fucking can i, aint so much the supply thats there but not the qaulity.


Who the fuck is this KEV cunt as i am going to kill this fucker. I am pissed off with people asking if i am KEV ??. I dont know who the fuck this fucking cunt is. I AM NOT KEV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Who the fuck is this KEV cunt as i am going to kill this fucker. I am pissed off with people asking if i am KEV ??. I dont know who the fuck this fucking cunt is. I AM NOT KEV !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok kev chill out go have a doggies nuts break or sumfing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I have to plonk the in a wheel barrow just like buster gonads. hahahaaaaaaaaa


Eye, must be shit when your riddled with Epididymitis![h=1][/h]


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

IC3 is Kev isn't he lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

haha u not using that site ssb on? seems u can get alsorts sent to ya door.
how long u got till kid arrives now then? u all sorted for it?

3eyes that mean its flush week then? do u drown ya roots or standard flush?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ok kev chill out go have a doggies nuts break or sumfing lol


Aye ya fuckin retard call me kev if you want. I really dont give a fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if it aint kev then its gotta be unlucky??? either way just dont ask yorkman he aint got a fucking clue lol


........Scuse me?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, must be shit when your riddled with Epididymitis!


Lay of the smack ya fuckin junkie.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Aye ya fuckin retard call me kev if you want. I really dont give a fuck.


u sound like ya dont give a fuck lol

i miss the like button it was so much easier...........


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u sound like ya dont give a fuck lol
> 
> i miss the like button it was so much easier...........


I am so laid back i am on the floor and i dont give a fuck but i dont like being called KEV as i aint fucking KEV and dont know or have ever heard of him. Ask potroast.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ........Scuse me?


 u was asking me if i was kev the other day.........


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha u not using that site ssb on? seems u can get alsorts sent to ya door.
> how long u got till kid arrives now then? u all sorted for it?
> 
> 3eyes that mean its flush week then? do u drown ya roots or standard flush?



I have drowned them the last 2 grows but i won't be able to this time as i'm using air pots  unless i shrink wrap the pots which might work mmm something to look into me thinks


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

so cataract is kev then? oh n he did say he had a site off own. i think the penny has finally dropped, god i must been stoned to miss that.
ic3m is infact a tranny, the bad foot is a resulting injury caused by a high heel fall on the dancefloor haha imagine a 6 foot 3 tranny at 20 odd stone. scares even me that haha
we all no unlucky is a man haha
dunno y all cloak n dagger here haha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2012)

''6 foot 3 tranny at 20 odd stone''

21st now and 6.7'' shel av u no! lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u was asking me if i was kev the other day.........


Thats because he is a junk bag needle head. He probably calls everybody kev. hahahahhaaaaaa


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I have drowned them the last 2 grows but i won't be able to this time as i'm using air pots  unless i shrink wrap the pots which might work mmm something to look into me thinks


na all them holes n ridges n bumps b a right hassle. u not got a bigger pot filled with water u cud put airpots in? hassle 3.
thinking the bottom airpot b the hassle as the grid bottom not sat flush at bottom pots. my 15 litre has good inch or two insert before grid bottom
did that make any sense?


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so cataract is kev then? oh n he did say he had a site off own. i think the penny has finally dropped, god i must been stoned to miss that.
> ic3m is infact a tranny, the bad foot is a resulting injury caused by a high heel fall on the dancefloor haha imagine a 6 foot 3 tranny at 20 odd stone. scares even me that haha
> we all no unlucky is a man haha
> dunno y all cloak n dagger here haha



IC3 is closer to 7 feet tall in his heels lmfao and i'm inclined to agree with you unlucky is indeed a bloke named Dave or something lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuckin rocket launcher...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Lay of the smack ya fuckin junkie.


Lay off the junkie or I'll fuckin smack ya.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u was asking me if i was kev the other day.........


Ahhh............


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na all them holes n ridges n bumps b a right hassle. u not got a bigger pot filled with water u cud put airpots in? hassle 3.
> thinking the bottom airpot b the hassle as the grid bottom not sat flush at bottom pots. my 15 litre has good inch or two insert before grid bottom
> did that make any sense?



Don't got bigger pots BUT have got trays for them to stand in which will take care of the grid at the bottom and i can get the wrap discounted (five fingered variety lol)


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lay off the junkie or I'll fuckin smack ya.



Nae worries mate. its all just banter but i am not kev and if you find out where he lives i will cut his hands aff.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

haha let me no how u get on.
so u see benefits on quicker curing if flood? u flood all week? u do in light or dark? any more thc on plants if flood?
u get the idea off that riddleme or something i think his username was? think thread something like the truth off flushing. i cant remember really
seems weird asking growing relate question on this thread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Nae worries mate. its all just banter but i am not kev and if you find out where he lives i will cut his hands aff.


Apparently he's got "more money than sense" so may well just get some Steve Austins thrown on!

Mind you if he lived round my way it'd be more Abu Hamza!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha let me no how u get on.
> so u see benefits on quicker curing if flood? u flood all week? u do in light or dark? any more thc on plants if flood?
> u get the idea off that riddleme or something i think his username was? think thread something like the truth off flushing. i cant remember really
> seems weird asking growing relate question on this thread



Resin stays the same as far as i can see or tell but i do think that the finished product cures quicker, if i do drown them i'll keep the lights on as normal i've just turned them down to 600w and 400w might even swap 1 of the lamps for metal halide for the next week to see if there's any difference in resin production. I can'twait to try some cheese dawg they're smelling sweet as fuck


----------



## asap (Mar 23, 2012)

not been for a long time but read a story today on bust of 800 plants in a warehouse and the kid got bailed, people not getting remanded or big time for growing commercially these days?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Its all good mate.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

I am going for the 420 again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

asap said:


> not been for a long time but read a story today on bust of 800 plants in a warehouse and the kid got bailed, people not getting remanded or big time for growing commercially these days?


Well they've changed the sentencing guidelines but they should still get fucked for big grows.
I see no reason why he shouldn't get bailed, how is he a danger to society for growing weed?
A danger of re-offending if not remanded is unlikely, 3 months to crop a warehouse of 800 plants!


----------



## asap (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well they've changed the sentencing guidelines but they should still get fucked for big grows.
> I see no reason why he shouldn't get bailed, how is he a danger to society for growing weed?
> A danger of re-offending if not remanded is unlikely, 3 months to crop a warehouse of 800 plants!


yeah fair play didnt think of it that way, when did they change the guidlines? I havent grown anything for about 18 months so may be out of touch a little


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;EFw9h-L4Az8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFw9h-L4Az8&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

asap said:


> not been for a long time but read a story today on bust of 800 plants in a warehouse and the kid got bailed, people not getting remanded or big time for growing commercially these days?



A mate of mine got nicked for 50,000 pukkas and 10K of phet he got bail had to put up money but got bail all the same


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

asap said:


> yeah fair play didnt think of it that way, when did they change the guidlines? I havent grown anything for about 18 months so may be out of touch a little


End of Feb. 

9 plants is the cut-off point for persy growers. My paranoid girlfriend found it on the Home Office website after some rumours floated around, then we started looking into court reports to find judges kicking off cos their hands are tied.

9 plants suits me fine, fuck the numbers I grow trees! big pots + big plants = big money


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> End of Feb.
> 
> 9 plants is the cut-off point for persy growers. My paranoid girlfriend found it on the Home Office website after some rumours floated around, then we started looking into court reports to find judges kicking off cos their hands are tied.
> 
> 9 plants suits me fine, fuck the numbers I grow trees! big pots + big plants = big money


I am too lazy i get others to grow for me. I hate growing now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> A mate of mine got nicked for 50,000 pukkas and 10K of phet he got bail had to put up money but got bail all the same


Wounded............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like the uk thread getting trolled lol


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wounded............



Just got out after 5 years and got another 4 left on licence he thinks he's famous now coz he made it onto the TV lol


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;_MjxF04WlQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_MjxF04WlQQ[/video]

Sambo is this you lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

big difference in eire, depends on who you are full stop....

if your a pikey your going down, know one lad got 6 months for haveing few yolks in his car, and i mean a few like 3, same with the weed...

death on drug charges unless its smack heads them cunts walk..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I am too lazy i get others to grow for me. I hate growing now.


People grow for you? You'd get told to go fuck yourself in the real world!

I have 9 plants at one spot and shortly will have 9 at another, if they yield 4oz per plant (not hard) then that's shy of £14.000 every 10 weeks (ish).
For that £14.000 it costs me an hour of labour per grow every 3 days!

I don't know what you do for a living Cat but I bet my left bollock you're not pulling a grand a week!

If you hate growing Cannabis then you're either crap or not growing enough to get paid!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> People grow for you? You'd get told to go fuck yourself in the real world!
> 
> I have 9 plants at one spot and shortly will have 9 at another, if they yield 4oz per plant (not hard) then that's shy of £14.000 every 10 weeks (ish).
> For that £14.000 it costs me an hour of labour per grow every 3 days!
> ...


Try 2 grand a week and you are getting warm and i dont have time to grow. I make and design websites.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2012)

What coke u recommend of that site bill m8


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

The fact super trolls are even allowed here is just ludacris


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

In fact if I took my motorbike and made a full time, 40 hour week job of just riding round 9 plant tent grows stashed in apartments then I could quite easy pull over £10.000 a week!

The problem would then be what to do with all that raw cash.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> the fact super trolls are even allowed here is just ludacris



roflmfao..


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

post like the yorkshire mans is why we need the like button back...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> roflmfao..


I know! You know! That i know whats up with you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Try 2 grand a week and you are getting warm and i dont have time to grow. I make and design websites.


Web design for 2k a week? 

Facepalm!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> post like the yorkshire mans is why we need the like button back...



........Like


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I know! You know! That i know whats up with you



Not got a clue what you mean mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

r they eva gunna return our beloved like button???? does mr mod know??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Not got a clue what you mean mate.


Thought thats what you would say lol


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

420.............


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thought thats what you would say lol


What would you like to hear ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> What would you like to hear ??


The truth? lol!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The truth? lol!


Regarding what ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

The truth but i know thats not going to happen!

Im out uk friends watch out for the black cat!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> What would you like to hear ??


i wood like hear meg fox beg me to smash in her back doors haha but dont think u can help with that haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The truth but i know thats not going to happen!
> 
> Im out uk friends watch out for the black cat!


The truth regarding the truth eh? I like where your heads at!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The truth but i know thats not going to happen!
> 
> Im out uk friends watch out for the black cat!


See you later


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> End of Feb.
> 
> 9 plants is the cut-off point for persy growers. My paranoid girlfriend found it on the Home Office website after some rumours floated around, then we started looking into court reports to find judges kicking off cos their hands are tied.
> 
> 9 plants suits me fine, fuck the numbers I grow trees! big pots + big plants = big money


Hello mate, where you grow 9 and grow them big, what size tent do you use?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> Hello mate, where you grow 9 and grow them big, what size tent do you use?


About 4 square metres with 15-20l pots but I want em bigger!


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> About 4 square metres with 15-20l pots.


nice one, as i struggle growing 4 big in 18l pots in a 1.2m2 tent under 2 600w hps. Ive nearly got the same results growing one big one in a 32l airpot under 2 600w hps, she was a monster as even all the side branches were big and chunky with nuggets.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> nice one, as i struggle growing 4 big in 18l pots in a 1.2m2 tent under 2 600w hps. Ive nearly got the same results growing one big one in a 32l airpot under 2 600w hps, she was a monster as even all the side branches were big and chunky with nuggets.


Four 18L pots are too big for a 1.2m tent. Four 9-10L pots in that space will grow you plants that are perfect for the space.

This is a 1.2m tent with four 9L pots using Coco under a 400w HPS.



And this is a naked shot of one of those plants on chop day, the roots didn't really challenge the pot size.
They finished around 4 feet tall (from the top of the pot) yielding about 4oz dry each.
 


The misconception is that bigger pots = bigger yields but it's not true, bigger plants = bigger yields.
I think with a 600 in there I could have pulled 6oz per plant.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 23, 2012)

Kitty Kats back.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah i agree..


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

plus they have to have a nice surface as well...


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

yorkshireman....them`s some pretty awesome results..

wish i had the space for a grow to 5ft, is it easier to maintain 4 or 5 samller plants than look afer 2 or 3 monsters? like feeding and stuff?


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Four 18L pots are too big for a 1.2m tent. Four 9-10L pots in that space will grow you plants that are perfect for the space.
> 
> This is a 1.2m tent with four 9L pots using Coco under a 400w HPS.
> View attachment 2084068
> ...



photo just taken now, 5 weeks into 12/12

4 x 18l airpots under 2 x 600w cool tubes


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 23, 2012)

bursting at the seems there fella. nice bushy plants tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> yorkshireman....them`s some pretty awesome results..
> 
> wish i had the space for a grow to 5ft, is it easier to maintain 4 or 5 samller plants than look afer 2 or 3 monsters? like feeding and stuff?


No mate it's the same work load and it's all relative. 
Think about it, You can have four 10 litre pots with 3-4 foot plants or two 20 litre pots with 5-6 foot plants. they'll still need to be watered every 3 days or so, if your watering once a week then the pots are too big for the plants.


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate it's the same work load and it's all relative.
> Think about it, You can have four 10 litre pots with 3-4 foot plants or two 20 litre pots with 5-6 foot plants. they'll still need to be watered every 3 days or so, if your watering once a week then the pots are too big for the plants.


Mine are watered daily, at the moment there taking 2.5 litres a day each and every 3rd day they have an extra litre each so i get alittle run off out of the bottom of the pot. Every day the coco is dry on top so these must be thirsty bitches!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> photo just taken now, 5 weeks into 12/12
> 
> 4 x 18l airpots under 2 x 600w cool tubes
> 
> View attachment 2084100


Dude with the airpots you can go even smaller on the pot size. A 10L airpot will yield the same (if not more) as a 15L regular pot.
And the 2 600s you have in there are overkill for the small stature of the plants you have, they need to be twice that height.

lets do away with another growing myth.

Plants can only produce as much bud as their genetics allow.
MORE LIGHT WILL ONLY GIVE MORE BUD PROVIDING THE PLANTS ARE BIG ENOUGH TO DO SO!

Why do you think we don't all grow 1 plant 12/12 from seed in a shot glass under a 1000w!


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

grow in soil myself and the girls are only about 18inchs at the min so water with feed every 3 days or so, they get about a litre each, be uping this soon to 1.5 litres..

have only started nutes so weak strenght at the min and i haven`t a clue about ppms and stuff i just mix as bottle says...

experimenting with growing in bags at the min so getting run off is tricky to see hence the slowly increasing watering schedule..


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> the 2 600s you have in there are overkill for the small stature of the plants you have, they need to be twice that height.
> 
> 
> Plants can only produce as much bud as their genetics allow.
> MORE LIGHT WILL ONLY GIVE MORE BUD PROVIDING THE PLANTS ARE BIG ENOUGH TO DO SO!



Yeah i understand what your saying, I do usually grow them bigger but I needed to get them in as ive got others vegging that are bigger ready to go straight in when these are done.


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

this is where i`m at so far, have to change the bulbs in the homemade hood the two 2700k are temp, had only 4 lights but last night wired in 4 more and have 4 more 6500k 36w bulbs comeing monday and some of the biggest spiral 2700k`s i`ve ever seen aswell, the spirals are 365 actual watts so should be good...


----------



## unlucky (Mar 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> IC3 is closer to 7 feet tall in his heels lmfao and i'm inclined to agree with you unlucky is indeed a bloke named Dave or something lol


same old shizzzzzzzzzz yawning yawning fffucking yawning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> Mine are watered daily, at the moment there taking 2.5 litres a day each and every 3rd day they have an extra litre each so i get alittle run off out of the bottom of the pot. Every day the coco is dry on top so these must be thirsty bitches!



They are dry on top because they are under 1200w of HPS and the cab is warm, the top of the Coco will dry naturally in a day.

There's no way they need watering daily in 18L airpots, especially at that size. If you keep topping them up then the air/water ratio in the Coco is crap affecting your growth rate and yield (regardless of what you think, no offence).

Try drying them out between waterings. Let them wilt a little then water, if it takes say 6 days for them to wilt then you know they need to be watered every 4-5 days.
Sticking your finger in the pot to judge watering is a load of bollocks because the roots are still piss wet through. it's obvious the top of any medium will dry out but the roots are not at the top are they?

Water when your plants need it, not when you THINK they need it.


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> this is where i`m at so far, have to change the bulbs in the homemade hood the two 2700k are temp, had only 4 lights but last night wired in 4 more and have 4 more 6500k 36w bulbs comeing monday and some of the biggest spiral 2700k`s i`ve ever seen aswell, the spirals are 365 actual watts so should be good...


They look nice and healthy mate, what are they?!?


----------



## Fac33 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They are dry on top because they are under 1200w of HPS and the cab is warm, the top of the Coco will dry naturally in a day.
> 
> There's no way they need watering daily in 18L airpots, especially at that size. If you keep topping them up then the air/water ratio in the Coco is crap affecting your growth rate and yield (regardless of what you think, no offence).
> 
> ...


ill try that then, give it a miss for a couple of days and see.
but i will say my temps are well under control, as ive gone overkill with the ventilation too!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> ill try that then, give it a miss for a couple of days and see.
> but i will say my temps are well under control, as ive gone overkill with the ventilation too!


I didn't say the temps weren't under control, I said the cab is warm!


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

ministry of cannabis "shanti" and nirvana "blackjack" haven`t a notion which is which as the markers feel down the side (i think) but either way have disappeared....

and thanks its only the second time grow so i`m still feeling things out so to speak, was putting together a flower room with 400w hps but neighbour doing a bit of building so no go for a while so have to finish them under cfl, with the 5 and decent cfls i think i could get some smoke from it, massive yeild not important but i would like some kind of return from them...

any ideas on yeild while i bring it up?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> ministry of cannabis "shanti" and nirvana "blackjack" haven`t a notion which is which as the markers feel down the side (i think) but either way have disappeared....
> 
> and thanks its only the second time grow so i`m still feeling things out so to speak, was putting together a flower room with 400w hps but neighbour doing a bit of building so no go for a while so have to finish them under cfl, with the 5 and decent cfls i think i could get some smoke from it, massive yeild not important but i would like some kind of return from them...
> 
> any ideas on yeild while i bring it up?



??????????


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

would say 4 or 5 oz dry be to optimistic?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> would say 4 or 5 oz dry be to optimistic?


.........Very!


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 23, 2012)

hahahaha.....come on don`t skimp on the info now ....

what would you think off the 5?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

unlucky said:


> same old shizzzzzzzzzz yawning yawning fffucking yawning


the man is back! the man is back!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What coke u recommend of that site bill m8


Dutchaanbods gear is good, infact too good. 1 line last night and i never spoke for 2hrs and smoked bout 20 cigs


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

morning scrotes n trannys n the odd few gents haha. wot a sunny day.gunna b a cracker here.
so how come these companys sending to uk aint getting busted? esp if it over net? cant b legal in holland coke?
seems a odd one.
u no in bristol they had a weed selling firm there. they hung flyers n posted cards round the unis for weed deliverery. different guy everyday dropping off was a sweet set up. think name on cards was high way or something


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Its untracable m8.....As long as you dont go over a certain wait limit, its just your average joes on the street doing the mail....do they give a fuck.....check out the purple Im getting off the SLH


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

nice dude. been cold in the cab?
was gunna ask u billy as i thought the site wood get closed down?
how do u mean untraceable fella? if u found site surely most could if look in right place? or is this secret web or woteva made so police cant trace ip addys etc etc
it all real to ? as in ent erbal versions or legal drugs simular to the coke n that. like meow meow was legal once.
years ago before ket was a big thing my mate got busted with a bag ket. now in them days wasnt on the banned list so he got released after they checked his bag n sent lab or tested.
haha wouldnt happen nowadays tho hed b cuffed n jailed. its shite that ket just a rape drug in my mind


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Aye its all incripted and shit m8.....I reckon its safe...its on that hidden web....Im sure the feds are on to it but are they really wanna catch people with the odd gram or two


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

they do coyote cactus on these sites? or is it poyotey cactus?
watched them crazy welsh fuckers other day dirty sanctez n they went round world find the ultimate high, funny as fuck n some interesting lsd mushroom style things out there


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Think they do mesculine....same shit I think


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Peyote Cactus your lookin for m8. Some really intense shit


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

mesculine always reminds me off fear n loathing in loss veags haha
may have get a mate have a look these sites as he loves his trips bless him(old scholl hippy) haha. wot hed give for it b dropped through his letter box.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

morning rangers. yeah i seen the damage it does haha not for me tho im to much off a control freak for them intense trips haha.
theres a shroom id like try tho. think its in brazil n called mushroom off the gods or eye off the gods. seems intense but could b a great laugh if u with good peeps n relaxed. think thats the name all i no is jimmy hendrixs went there to sample it n was inspired so cant b all bad


----------



## djlifeline (Mar 24, 2012)

What's this website? Went back few pages couldn't see it ha. PS UK grower here gonna squeeze 400w hps in 0.6x0.6x1.5m tent with 4 plants. Mwahaha


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Mornin everyone. Av had tabs n smoke some salvia but never the peyote. Would try it tho. Goin to order me some squidy fae SR once av got money. Gold seal 10 a g. Looks super tasty lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a warning guys.......fucking make sure there is no smell at all from your grow space at all.....nothing, nada, nante. Even if u cant smell it other people will. Bastard


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Whos caugjt u now,ur neighbour again lol


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> same old shizzzzzzzzzz yawning yawning fffucking yawning



All right Dave how's ya been?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Here is a warning guys.......fucking make sure there is no smell at all from your grow space at all.....nothing, nada, nante. Even if u cant smell it other people will. Bastard


Yeah, I always go over the top when it comes to scent control. You get so used to the smell that you just don't notice it any more.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

3eyes said:


> All right Dave how's ya been?


pmsl you only think your funny


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Here is a warning guys.......fucking make sure there is no smell at all from your grow space at all.....nothing, nada, nante. Even if u cant smell it other people will. Bastard


whats up billy have you let a stink out ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the man is back! the man is back!


uncle no fuck how did you go with the links i sent you, still not getting hard mr softy ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

21 days in to flower and my small buds have got nice new little branches and single finger leafs starting to grow.......looking good 

i made a hydroponic system from a baby bath all by my self ....he he and its pink


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

wot a joke. wigan beat lfc. wounded pride now.
least that kid sterling finally got some minutes, if we manage keep him then wot a player he will b.
wheres grifta then? hiding with his home grown??
ttt not been bout still?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

is this a good way of doing it ?[video=youtube;kr0X-C2C_3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr0X-C2C_3g[/video]

its a bit like the gumby way


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 24, 2012)

looks good likes


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> looks good likes


there is one with gumby with a hand drill but i cant see it on youtube now, think i might give this a go this time as plenty of clippings from 60plants


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 24, 2012)

wot a day me phones died too. just had get a cheapo android. wots the ap i need ic3m4l3( man in drag in heels haha) to get on riu?


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 21 days in to flower and my small buds have got nice new little branches and single finger leafs starting to grow.......looking good
> 
> i made a hydroponic system from a baby bath all by my self ....he he and its pink


pic`s please, and details....intrested...

and if i make a pink one the wife might use it


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

this girls going good for a lowly cfl grow, gave them a feed of baby bio two days ago and there likeing it, it seems..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sup bitches fuckin wasted 21 days with no break from work is killin me off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> this girls going good for a lowly cfl grow, gave them a feed of baby bio two days ago and there likeing it, it seems..


Lookin good lad nice an healthy


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks chedz, i`m well chuffed with there progress thus far, i`m far from an experiecnced grower and think it shows even with a little love these plants go far...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

Proper hard bastard to kill these fuckers went out on the lash last night thinkin my 6 week veg plants would b sweet till early this morn i look in and the fucker had wilted fuckin proper so i gave the fuckers a quick feed as o had work and get home to night and straight in there and they are fuckin pukka again lmfao i knew they would be but it neva stops me worryin lmfao only ukrg can kill so many of these fuckers lol!


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

germing the last two blackjacks tomorrow for outside grow, was thinking of giveing them a week or so inside then popping them out, have to get more beans in for the rest of the outside grow but haven``t had a chance to go get them yet, plan on ten in total, so if even half survive i should get some puff off them...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah mate give em a week or so inside its still abit chilly outside durin the night so you wont grow em to they best potentual get em off to a good start is the way forward imo


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2012)

hows we all doing then peoples?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

U get ma email ok sambo?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> pic`s please, and details....intrested...
> 
> and if i make a pink one the wife might use it



he he i will, it makes me giggle as me and drills and them big spanners that move at the end don't go well together, its early days and i just had to give it a go 

all good here slim boy kiss-ass


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> U get ma email ok sambo?


only just got back in m8, just checked n got it fine.

il reply to that email ina mo oldboy.


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> only just got back in m8, just checked n got it fine.
> 
> il reply to that email ina mo oldboy.


Kl kl matey,u out anywhere nice?


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

any one seen any good movies lately?

save yourselfs the hasstle and give wanderlust a miss....load of cac, but had alot of potential..

seen the fighter the other day taught that was a crackin film...


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> this girls going good for a lowly cfl grow, gave them a feed of baby bio two days ago and there likeing it, it seems..


yes have to agree with smegma1985  defo looking tip top


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

my stoned brain just looked at the tip top part and instantly added toker to it hahaha....

has ttt been on lately?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> my stoned brain just looked at the tip top part and instantly added toker to it hahaha....
> 
> has ttt been on lately?


Not been on for a long while now, AWOL... lol

Have you seen Jack and Jill? goin back to your prev post lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

and thanks unlucky its nice too hear from other growers that they look good, ease`s the second guessing myself


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah got few laughs out of it, but i`m an adam sandler fan for years..

hear the devil inside me is crap aswell, but i can`t wait to see it, i think it look decent in the trailers....


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> yeah got few laughs out of it, but i`m an adam sandler fan for years..
> 
> hear the devil inside me is crap aswell, but i can`t wait to see it, i think it look decent in the trailers....


Dwnloaded a cam cos was desperate to see it, ma advice wait for a rip lol... Insidious, Machine Gun Preacher, Ghost Rider 2?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Dwnloaded a cam cos was desperate to see it, ma advice wait for a rip lol... Insidious, Machine Gun Preacher, Ghost Rider 2?


the music on insidious gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the music on insidious gives me the heebie jeebies


Just a scary film through n through, well scariest av seen for a long while... The Devil Inside, I've been waitin since December when a first saw the trailer to see that and its the biggest let down ever (sorry ae86)


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

chidish i know but i love the super hero stuff... and theres a stock load of them on the way, iron man, the avengers, spidey4, new hulk ...

was downloading them on letmewatchthis, but it was hit a few weeks ago and theres just shit on it now, have you any decent free veiw sites?

also about the plants, i have them vegging now for i think a little over three weeks i rewired the hood the other eve and added 4 more light fittings, i had only a few of the warm white 2700k so put them in with the 4 6500k, now would this be enough to flip them into flower? 

i want them to veg for a little longer but they seem to be showing signs of flower, well i think there signs.. 

i think i got a pic earlier i`ll have a look..


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

RangersWillNotDie said:


> Just a scary film through n through, well scariest av seen for a long while... The Devil Inside, I've been waitin since December when a first saw the trailer to see that and its the biggest let down ever (sorry ae86)


like a scary one, same here.... paranormal activity series of films..opinions?

taught they were ok couple good moments, like the kitchen furniture falling....


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> chidish i know but i love the super hero stuff... and theres a stock load of them on the way, iron man, the avengers, spidey4, new hulk ...
> 
> was downloading them on letmewatchthis, but it was hit a few weeks ago and theres just shit on it now, have you any decent free veiw sites?
> 
> ...


You do get strains that show which sex they are before they start flowering, you've got the stretch period once you flip which is a kinda veg period under 12/12 lighting so you should be good to go matey... Depends on how much space you got as well, it'll double if not treble in size once you flip.

A like the super hero films as well, cant wait for Spid4 and Hulk, quite like the pixar films, got more n more into them cos of ma little boy lol


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> like a scary one, same here.... paranormal activity series of films..opinions?
> 
> taught they were ok couple good moments, like the kitchen furniture falling....


I've liked them all, every one has bits that get your heart racing for a minute, the mrs is shit scared of them, especially the bits in the 2nd with the little boy. 8/10 from me lmao


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

husk i don't like that film, i still get nightmare's and its well over 6months ago hhhmmmm.


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

best pics i have, what you think, am i worried for nowt?


----------



## RangersWillNotDie (Mar 24, 2012)

Dnt look like they're showin sex mate


----------



## unlucky (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> best pics i have, what you think, am i worried for nowt?


yes you just have to sit back and chill...all is good


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0EjLVGDJxQ&feature=related


now this is a ghost rider..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0EjLVGDJxQ&feature=related
> 
> 
> now this is a ghost rider..


I've got the dvd collection, one missing I think.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mornin folks, at last ma fuckin bans been lifted lol


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 25, 2012)

what were you banned from scotty lol?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 25, 2012)

Mon the Gers.......Fuck the Hoops.....6 bottles of Budweiser so far


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got the dvd collection, one missing I think.



some man to drive.... 

some say he`s the`black stigs evil twin...


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

I decided to stick up for another member who was bein abused by a mod!! So i got banned for wk


----------



## welshsmoker (Mar 25, 2012)

happy daze boys, the chinks have come good..


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 25, 2012)

not here... place is filled with this shit....


there are rumors the turkish are at it tho, so could be theres...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 25, 2012)

Smashed!!!!!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 25, 2012)

hows the uk lot on this sunny day


----------



## unlucky (Mar 25, 2012)

&#8203;3days in and ive got roots in my home made hydro baby bath he he looking good


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mon the Gers.......Fuck the Hoops.....6 bottles of Budweiser so far



Am well ahead m8


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Smashed!!!!!


hahaahaaaaaaaaa Trashed.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Fully Operational Death Star http://breedersboutique.com well actually, just a working website. Please peruse, they don't mind window lickers....I mean shoppers.

EDIT: By all accounts, those pesky Jedi's have been in an messed things up, so the Death Star is not quite operational...boohoo for the noo.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sup me niggas wot a day !!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sup me niggas wot a day !!


Whats cracking m8


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 25, 2012)

sup chedz, any strange in your neck of the woods?

had a chill day here with the kids, there gone to bed now so time for a cuppa and a spliff


----------



## unlucky (Mar 25, 2012)

what a hot sunny day,don't ya just love this time of year


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 25, 2012)

and its to last until mid week....


----------



## unlucky (Mar 25, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> and its to last until mid week....



lol as long as that,i better get out in it in the morning then


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 25, 2012)

got me thinking about this years outside grow...

has anyone got any on the cards themselfs??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 25, 2012)

[h=6]*Superb 4 berth caravan for hire... This superb holiday home is close to local attractions (sewerage works and abbatoir) has running water (when it rains) air conditioning. Places are selling fast with only april, may ,june july aug and sept available. Price is 35.00 per week for everyone with 50p deposit. candles are supplied*[/h]


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> pmsl you only think your funny


Funny, i'm not trying to be Dave just wondering how your keeping? how are things progressing your girls coming on well are they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

toon won, i'm hungover & my lass isn't speaking to me. great start to the week


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> toon won, i'm hungover & my lass isn't speaking to me. great start to the week



Gers won, i'm hungover & my lass isn't speaking to me. great start to the weel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

Spooky eh 

Worse still she caught me having a cheeky smoke out the back of the boozer. Went ballistic infront of all the blokes. Well collared.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

hahaha, still acting like yer on Biker Grove Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

Well aye! Even tried that 'I'm just holding it for Dave' who also had a bine in his chops.

Byker grove is actually just 5 mins from me. They're trying to flog it to some Asian consortium to turn into a school.

Locals calling it burkha grove.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

hehe, Burkha Grove. 

My Gran use to call "Leith Walk", the Kyber Pass, lol....that was when it was ok to be racist. My Gran always use to say, "need to sort ma curtains, it's looking like the Paki's!!" I wasn't aware that Pakistani's had bad curtains that were badly drawn but hey, there you go!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spooky eh
> 
> Worse still she caught me having a cheeky smoke out the back of the boozer. Went ballistic infront of all the blokes. Well collared.


Chop day for me today.....You meant to be aff the fags Don??? Fucking hate it when women give you a row in front of people.....makes for an interesting discussion when u get back in the house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

lucky you! another 9 weeks for me  

aye the annoying thing is i'd wrapped them in january but went away with work for a week and out of sheer boredom got on again. honestly it was fuckin hilarious for everyone except moi. 

my lass pulled my mothers favourite line when i was a kid. 'I'm not angry, just disappointed'


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lucky you! another 9 weeks for me
> 
> aye the annoying thing is i'd wrapped them in january but went away with work for a week and out of sheer boredom got on again. honestly it was fuckin hilarious for everyone except moi.
> 
> my lass pulled my mothers favourite line when i was a kid. 'I'm not angry, just disappointed'


Do u really give a fuck though Don. Be honest with yourself. lol Just waiting on my paper suits getting dropped off, then time to start


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

not really if i'm honest. she's just trying to look out for me though, so i should. 

nearly 4 bar for 10 now though so i'm gonna wrap again. 

fuck me i need a gaviscon chaser this morning.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Fucking well happy this morning, just got a tax rebate from 2006/7 for £1074.00. Fucking belter


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Funny, i'm not trying to be Dave just wondering how your keeping? how are things progressing your girls coming on well are they?


yes all is well with the kush but THE DOCTOR all 4 of them are going to be very good on the yield and stink big time...hows things with you Abbie


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking well happy this morning, just got a tax rebate from 2006/7 for £1074.00. Fucking belter


bet that put a big smile on your face billy, hows the dogs doing ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

i foresee the silk road gettin an order


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i foresee the silk road gettin an order


what you thinking of getting ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Naw Im actually going to................who the fuck am I kidding......thats 300 bitcoins. lol

DOGS are doing great unlucky. Just starting their stretch


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Naw Im actually going to................who the fuck am I kidding......thats 300 bitcoins. lol
> 
> DOGS are doing great unlucky. Just starting their stretch


you got any new pics of them and how old are thay now ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

Ill get some pics up tonight or tomorrow....Im not the best at keeping time, 3 weeks from seed possibly


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill get some pics up tonight or tomorrow....Im not the best at keeping time, 3 weeks from seed possibly


have you got them on 12/12 now


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

12/12 from seed chick


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 12/12 from seed chick


wow, ye get some more pics up billy, what lights have you got over them ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

pics of my home made hydro baby bath with cuttings from 3plants in flower, some cutting from kush and THE DOCTOR, love the smell of clones with thc on them lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

600w over 8 DOGS. Looking for 2oz per plant


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 600w over 8 DOGS. Looking for 2oz per plant


you will get that from a 600 im sure


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you will get that from a 600 im sure


fingers crossed, nice pink bath. lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fingers crossed, nice pink bath. lol


he he do you like it, ive set it up so it can be all striped down and my sis can have it back as she is pregy again.......its doing the job i want it to and it cost me nil....


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

im off to do fuck all in the sun all day.....chow for now  x


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 26, 2012)

another cracking day in the uk. love it.
unlucky u not trim down ya clones alil? seems some bushy clones matey.
i only ever took lil one stalk clones with 3 or 4 leafs before n had good success rate. i trim them few leafs down if needed to.
not doubting u or saying u doing wrong as never tried big clones b4
and wots this doctor u chatting bout? any good?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cooked bollox aint fuckin good man could kill of a newky brown !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

the thought of a bottle of Dog right now is tempting but it might actually kill me.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cooked bollox aint fuckin good man could kill of a newky brown !!


Am killin some buds. Ice cold.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

Aye donny i drank over 20 bottles of the stuff the weekend and im feelin as fresh as eva the fuckin lagers are the cunts that are killin me lmfao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Am killin some buds. Ice cold.


Lucky bastard i hope they give ya the shits haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Aye donny i drank over 20 bottles of the stuff the weekend and im feelin as fresh as eva the fuckin lagers are the cunts that are killin me lmfao!!


lager and gin and tonics did for me yesterday. the lads i was with wanted to carry on after the match so we ended up with a half crate of oranjeboom super strength. it's surprisingly lovely for an 8+% lager and devastatingly effective. 

think my missus will want words when i land home so no sneaking off for a livener today. could murder a smoke tho


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lucky bastard i hope they give ya the shits haha


The fridge is loaded. Get yourself over. hahhaaaaaa


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> The fridge is loaded. Get yourself over. hahhaaaaaa


Hot girls in bikinis and we av a deal!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lager and gin and tonics did for me yesterday. the lads i was with wanted to carry on after the match so we ended up with a half crate of oranjeboom super strength. it's surprisingly lovely for an 8+% lager and devastatingly effective.
> 
> think my missus will want words when i land home so no sneaking off for a livener today. could murder a smoke tho


No smokin for yous then pal i heard she caught ya avin a cheeky puff lmfao


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hot girls in bikinis and we av a deal!!


Fully inclusive.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im on it like a car bonnet lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

think the whole of the pub and next door heard that one mate. think some weed milk to soothe me aching tum is in order. 

think i'm writing today off early.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes all is well with the kush but THE DOCTOR all 4 of them are going to be very good on the yield and stink big time...hows things with you Abbie



Abbie? no love i'm Angela lol my lot are on water their falling into each other like a bunch of piss heads so they'll be getting the chop very soon


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im on it like a car bonnet lol!!


Faster....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think the whole of the pub and next door heard that one mate. think some weed milk to soothe me aching tum is in order.
> 
> think i'm writing today off early.


I fuckin so wish i could lol just had me ear bendin off sum cracked up american bird about scaffold still bein up lmfao eyes rollin out hear head lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

thankfully we don't see too many crack heads up north.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yo this american bitch was fucked up i just wanted to nut her on the nose to shut her the fuck up lol she was proper whining on and fuck all i wanted to do was fuck off from the moment she open her mouth haha fuckin lads were laughin and found it funny she collered me lol i wont be goin back to strip that fucker down haha and if i do im ontop !!


----------



## baklawa (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear everybody had a riotous weekend

*sulks*

Mine was crap. Luckily the crappest part just ended - flatmate just left, gone for a couple of days - but now I have a weed crisis on my hands. Typical. 

I think tomorrow I might do something rebellious. I haven't stepped out of line for weeks.

*glowers at the world in general... the world doesn't even notice*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

ditch the flatmate for some green leafy flatmates!?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ditch the flatmate for some green leafy flatmates!?


Dude believe me I've thought about it but I can't afford the rent by myself, plus the arsehole is now saying that me and Brat have to leave, not him.

Mind you I am _this _close to going to live in a box in SSB's basement now that I've given up on the idea of replacing Arsehole with TTT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

honestly it's worth considering properly. save up for a while. enough to afford a basic set up and the extra rent for 3 months. get a grow on live frugal for a while and before you know it you'll have a crop off and be rid of the arsehole.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> honestly it's worth considering properly. save up for a while. enough to afford a basic set up and the extra rent for 3 months. get a grow on live frugal for a while and before you know it you'll have a crop off and be rid of the arsehole.


Don I've been considering it seriously for months now, but it was FM's existence that made me hesitate, law-abiding health freak that he is. Well maybe I might be able to afford the rent with all the money I'll save on air freshener with him out of the picture  

OK boys, help me brainstorm here - name a county/ city/ village somewhere in the UK where rent is cheap and it's easy to find a nice isolated cottage and stuff. I'm open to all suggestions except for my current location (not that I don't adore frolicking with the sheep and cows all day long - strangely idyllic, actually, once the sun comes out - but it's too claustrophobic for somebody as paranoid as me. So I either need a large unfriendly city OR a remote isolated spot.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Don I've been considering it seriously for months now, but it was FM's existence that made me hesitate, law-abiding health freak that he is. Well maybe I might be able to afford the rent with all the money I'll save on air freshener with him out of the picture
> 
> OK boys, help me brainstorm here - name a county/ city/ village somewhere in the UK where rent is cheap and it's easy to find a nice isolated cottage and stuff. I'm open to all suggestions except for my current location (not that I don't adore frolicking with the sheep and cows all day long - strangely idyllic, actually, once the sun comes out - but it's too claustrophobic for somebody as paranoid as me. So I either need a large unfriendly city OR a remote isolated spot.


Plenty isolated spots in the west


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> another cracking day in the uk. Love it.
> Unlucky u not trim down ya clones alil? Seems some bushy clones matey.
> I only ever took lil one stalk clones with 3 or 4 leafs before n had good success rate. I trim them few leafs down if needed to.
> Not doubting u or saying u doing wrong as never tried big clones b4
> and wots this doctor u chatting bout? Any good?



the doctor is lush just under 4ft but bushy as hell and as got lots of good size buds on it and it is stinking to high heaven, there genetics great white shark/south indian/super skunk, some of them clones was from a plant 21days in to flower and some a week later...i did trim but as there from a flowering mother i like to leave them with plenty on as thay dont root as quick with buds on. If the doctor smokes as good as she smells then i will take more cutting on chop down day


----------



## unlucky (Mar 26, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Abbie? no love i'm Angela lol my lot are on water their falling into each other like a bunch of piss heads so they'll be getting the chop very soon


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_the_name_Abbey_mean

there you go mr 

your on a flush then, do you shorten the light cycle on your last week or 2 ?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Plenty isolated spots in the west


I'm a stranger around these parts, Cat. What does The West mean in England?

Just had a flashback to the first time I saw that whopping great sign above the motorway - 

THE NORTH

with a big arrow pointing north.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I'm a stranger around these parts, Cat. What does The West mean in England?
> 
> Just had a flashback to the first time I saw that whopping great sign above the motorway -
> 
> ...


Are you from england or living here ?????


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I'm a stranger around these parts, Cat. What does The West mean in England?
> 
> Just had a flashback to the first time I saw that whopping great sign above the motorway -
> 
> ...


The west is the west whatever country you are in mate.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Are you from england or living here ?????


Originally from, then lived abroad for years, now back again and a little disorientated =)



CATARACT said:


> The west is the west whatever country you are in mate.


Yeah but depending whereabouts you are on the north-south axis, we could be talking about west yorkshire or west midlands or ummm southwest england.... I just wondered if there was an unspoken consensus (which happened while I was abroad) about a particular region referred to as "the West" - a bit like the one that seems to exist about "the North" etc. Stop sniggering, I know I sound like an alien because that's exactly how I feel 

On a brighter note, I've decided to whack my flatmate  Then I can bury him in the basement and convert it into a grow-room and he can become fertilizer and make people smile for once


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 26, 2012)

anybody else popped some the exo x br crosses?
r they a lil stretched in growth?
two mine out three r n the bc with it is fine? thinking mayb lower light down a lil but dont wanna stress th bc as growing great,short n stocky.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Originally from, then lived abroad for years, now back again and a little disorientated =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I am in SCOTLAND mate.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody else popped some the exo x br crosses?
> r they a lil stretched in growth?
> two mine out three r n the bc with it is fine? thinking mayb lower light down a lil but dont wanna stress th bc as growing great,short n stocky.


I would be glad to help if i knew what the fu*k you were saying.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I would be glad to help if i knew what the fu*k you were saying.


was just asking if anybody had a stretch problem with the exodus cheese and black rose cross??f1s?


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was just asking if anybody had a stretch problem with the exodus cheese and black rose cross??f1s?


Cool i did not get what you were on about before.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi folks, Need a little help with my nutes. Im on week 4 of flowering BBC in soil and was wondering which nutes to use together? Plagron Terra bloom,Plagron Green sensation,Plagron PK 13/14. im in UK and found that a lot of folks on here dont use these nutes? Any advise would be grateful.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought the BBC was a television channel. Anyway, I have used Plagron before (the Bloom nute). I just used that the whole way through flower and didn't bother with any boosters or anything else, and I had great results. I would say you can probably add the pk13/14 in small incremental amounts, or in a boost about half way through the flower period. I take it the Green Sensation is a product they have for plant problems? or is that the Veg nute?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Well half way through the chop. 2 liver and 2 Blue Cheese down. Trimmed to perfection. Totally different bud structure. The blue cheese has foxtails all over it and rock hard bud. The livers is slightly less dense but smells the shit....I still stink this morning and thats me wearing paper suit. Just got 4 SLH to go today, then its chop time every 2 weeks. These fucking DOGs stink aswel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I'm a stranger around these parts, Cat. What does The West mean in England?
> 
> Just had a flashback to the first time I saw that whopping great sign above the motorway -
> 
> ...


Further north you go the friendlier it gets. If you still want village life Durham is nice.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 27, 2012)

@SSB I'm still looking to get these bit coins m8, I tried to registered to that site intersango a few days ago and have had no reply, that's is the site u used? I'm lookin to get an order in to silkroad and get some stuff for the weekend cos it's my birthday, how long did it take for your package to come when u ordered? Do u have to use that TOR to get ur bitcoins or just use it for ordering on the silkroad? Desperately needing some good stuff for the weekend, anything about here is just plain dirt!


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

What did you do to the Livers Bill? It's normally rock solid I find. I gotta wait 8 weeks before I got any Livers......doh!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2012)

I 2nd that donny boy!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

It is solid m8, just not as solid as the BC, its a cracker of a pheno, a certain Mr Fingerez had it


@mastergrow- do not use tor to buy bitcoins from intersango, you wont get them. If you want send me the cash via internet banking and Ill fire them to your bitcoin wallet on Silk road. If you want it for the weekend I think you will have to use a UK vendor coz its 4 business days from NL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2012)

All my blues have been like diamonds lol what ya done bill? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> All my blues have been like diamonds lol what ya done bill? lol


Fuck off, Its done to perfection. Buds are solid but not as solid as the BC. lolololol Ill get some pics later


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I thought the BBC was a television channel. Anyway, I have used Plagron before (the Bloom nute). I just used that the whole way through flower and didn't bother with any boosters or anything else, and I had great results. I would say you can probably add the pk13/14 in small incremental amounts, or in a boost about half way through the flower period. I take it the Green Sensation is a product they have for plant problems? or is that the Veg nute?


LOL! no the BBC is Big Buddha Cheese. Well the bloke in the shop said to use the green sensation all the way through veg and bloom. And the terra bloom and PK 13/14 in flowering. He also said to only use the PK 13/14 in week 5 of flower?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> LOL! no the BBC is Big Buddha Cheese. Well the bloke in the shop said to use the green sensation all the way through veg and bloom. And the terra bloom and PK 13/14 in flowering. He also said to only use the PK 13/14 in week 5 of flower?


I use pk13/14 in week 4........and use overdrive for the duration but just recently I used Ripen and Ripen alone for the last 10 days or so....once the shits dry, Ill see if its improved taste


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

What's with the UK and all this freakin sunshine and birdsong and stuff?

Morning all, it's the forum's favourite Scrooge, here to spread Spring cheer and goodwill


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What's with the UK and all this freakin sunshine and birdsong and stuff?
> 
> Morning all, it's the forum's favourite Scrooge, here to spread Spring cheer and goodwill


Good Morning blonde bombshell........Nice clear day for eagles to fly


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Week 4, or 5, give or take. And if you have green sensation then cool, use it. I just found I was sweet with the Bloom only from Plagron. But my medium also had some goodies in it as well which helped me thinks.
I have used PK13/14 in both incremental way, I have previously added 0.1ml / litre and upped that each week until at 1ml/litre over a 7 week feed regime. Also worked perfectly. I am not quite sure why plants will all of a sudden want massive amounts of pk. Canna also advocate doing the pk13/14 for one week only. Personally I don't use it anymore.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Pics from the cab....coming up to week 2 of 12/12.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

How the fuck do u water them.....


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Good Morning blonde bombshell........Nice clear day for eagles to fly


[blonde hair looking like it's been the victim of the blast from a bomb] Morning mate, reeeeeally hope so - it's not the scottish eagles that pose a problem but the english rats this end *fuming*


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Is that a rhetorical question....with water of course! lol.

Seriously, it's a piece of piss. There are two big plants at the door. They get moved out of the way for watering. Then I just reach in an water individually.

Let's put it this way, you find a way, lol.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

@DST: like like like


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Is that a rhetorical question....with water of course! lol.
> 
> Seriously, it's a piece of piss. There are two big plants at the door. They get moved out of the way for watering. Then I just reach in an water individually.
> 
> Let's put it this way, you find a way, lol.


I know, I know....Im crawling about on all fours, stretching like a game of twister trying to water mine. In fact its time to do it. Time to lumber up. lol


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I know, I know....Im crawling about on all fours, stretching like a game of twister trying to water mine. In fact its time to do it. Time to lumber up. lol


This is why they should never have abolished child labour.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

cheers baklawa, the doggies are a happy we bunch.


baklawa said:


> @DST: like like like





supersillybilly said:


> I know, I know....Im crawling about on all fours, stretching like a game of twister trying to water mine. In fact its time to do it. Time to lumber up. lol


actually, it's a tad easier with the pots up on shelves. It's really only the ground floor which can be a bit of a pain. And if you don't mind the odd trickle of water running down your sleave then the upper shelves are easy too. What I can pull out of this 1.2m squared cab is a no brainer as far as style of growing. Vertical all the way. Who cares about g/watt. Where I come from its g/m squared.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What's with the UK and all this freakin sunshine and birdsong and stuff?
> 
> Morning all, it's the forum's favourite Scrooge, here to spread Spring cheer and goodwill


Yeah said could be snow next week! lol lol!


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Is that a rhetorical question....with water of course! lol.
> 
> Seriously, it's a piece of piss. There are two big plants at the door. They get moved out of the way for watering. Then I just reach in an water individually.
> 
> Let's put it this way, you find a way, lol.


Looks like you definately know your shit? 
This is only my second grow so still learning i suppose.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

how many u got in there dst?
morning uk


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Yeah said could be snow next week! lol lol!


Huh, my first winter in the UK for over a decade and I only got one proper snowfall - I'm still gutted


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh another question (Sorry) Does it mean anything when the bottom leaves go yellow cos dont know if this should happen or not? some say it does,others say its a lack of something?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

If u can keep them green its better but leafs die.....I really dont give a fuck, as long as its the bottom ones


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

5 of course, that's the legal limit, lol......


mad dog bark said:


> how many u got in there dst?
> morning uk





chuckles01 said:


> Oh another question (Sorry) Does it mean anything when the bottom leaves go yellow cos dont know if this should happen or not? some say it does,others say its a lack of something?


Can be a number of things, normally means a Nitrogen deficiency, if it continues look for something with a decent N value. Or you can buy N in nute form. However, here is the tricky things with plants, when they show a deficiency it can actually be due to something else. So do an MOT, check PH of medium, give leaves a check out (underside as well (for critters). Give a foliar spray, a good water with asomething that helps with the uptake of nutrients and helps leaves start photosynthesising....stuff like Iron, Zinc, Molybedenum, Magnesium, Calcium, trace elements that are 100% essential for nutrient uptake and plant development.

Alternatively, pull the yellow leaf off. Give the plant a bit of scran/food and monitor.....


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Personally I am with Bill, I would do the 2nd option I suggested (fuck all really, lol). But then if you are new to growing, it's always good to go through these exercises. Good luck.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Personally I am with Bill, I would do the 2nd option I suggested (fuck all really, lol). But then if you are new to growing, it's always good to go through these exercises. Good luck.


geniune LOL....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

lmao professional procrastinating...

could be overwatering if there's a load of yellowing leaves


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

there you go, could also be overwatering......sheesh, this growing lark is a mind field, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Just crawled out from watering. This one is going to be the death of me. Fucking DOGs stink and not a flower on them yet!!!!! Im going to move my ozone gen to this grow...Its pretty bad. Got gallons of pear drop flavoured gel everywhere and a huge CF and I can still smell weed. The problem with quality genetics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

its a hard knock life eh. lol did tell ya she's a stinkin bitch that Dog

wait till you smoke the fucker


----------



## unlucky (Mar 27, 2012)

its hot hot hot....time to play outside..............working hard at doing fuck allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a hard knock life eh. lol did tell ya she's a stinkin bitch that Dog
> 
> wait till you smoke the fucker


I suffer from Cynophobia


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

just seen the updated pic`s on the thread..... some hugh leaves on the dog`s


mine are flying under the cfl, really chuffed with them...


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

few pic`s... should have my flower cfl`s today, can`t come quick enough, the biggest girl is touching 2ft tall, way higher than i want really, space is an issue as is getting light to smaller ones..


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Top the big fucker.....It will be a pain in the arse when it get too big and I mean when. lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

never done it before billy, is there any draw backs to topping them? will it cause it to shoot up with new growth?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Where u top it, 2 more branches will grow but its better than dealing with a 6ft monster outgrowing your lights


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

seems like the solution to the height problem, and i`m flipping them to flower in few days so better get it done today, so when i top should i top to height of the others or a node lower to allow for the growth spurt?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Try and get an even canopy m8 for best results. Looking at your grow space I would look at either doing a SCROG or SOG next run. Me personally like lots of small plants. Easier to deal with all round


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

me too dude, and for the same reason, easy to deal with..

to be honest i don`t have the experience to grow big plants yet, and i just want to get the growing down before i really worry about yeild and all that jazz, if i can get a nice bit of smoke that actually gets me stoned i`ll be a happy bunny.

popped my last two seeds yesterday, so the perpetual growing has started


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ppe for today haha scaff belt shorts and boots lol that ll do nicely !!


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

no hi-vis chedz!!!

health and saftey are slippin`.......hahaha


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> there you go, could also be overwatering......sheesh, this growing lark is a mind field, lol.


Well i was told to do Water,water,feed schedule on every other day, I reckon someone will say thats wrong? but like you said im still a bit new to all this and hope that practice will make perfect!!!

Most of the yellowing leaves are at the bottom but there is one that its moved further up so could this be nutes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

a picture would be helpful if ya can man. when your watering is the soil wet still or bone dry ? in the middle? tell us a bit about your setup. what your growing in lights feeding them etc. a pic of your wife etc.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a picture would be helpful if ya can man. when your watering is the soil wet still or bone dry ? in the middle? tell us a bit about your setup. what your growing in lights feeding them etc. a pic of your wife etc.


Well its under 600w HPS in batmix soil, and im feeding with plagron terra bloom on the schedule i said before. Oh and by the way i'm a she so havnt got a wife got a hubby. lol lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

haha well can't blame a lad for trying. 

so how old are the plants? have you flipped 12/12? when you're watering, is the soil wet still or bone dry ? in the middle?

if your following a schedule its more likely you're overwatering rather than the mix being too hot. when you next go to water stick your thumb into the side of the soil if its wet about 2/3 of an inch down leave the watering another day. roots love oxygen just as much as water/food


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha well can't blame a lad for trying.
> 
> so how old are the plants? have you flipped 12/12? when you're watering, is the soil wet still or bone dry ? in the middle?
> 
> if your following a schedule its more likely you're overwatering rather than the mix being too hot. when you next go to water stick your thumb into the side of the soil if its wet about 2/3 of an inch down leave the watering another day. roots love oxygen just as much as water/food


Im just into week 4 of flowering so flipped to 12/12 4 weeks ago. I always check the soil before i water and they are always dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

could just be the strain then. like DST said you could be lacking in something. 

what are your temps like? i was finding i was overwatering to compensate for evaporating when it was really hot.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

the temp never goes above 28c and i have a Rhino filter running and a fan to circulate the air. So roughly how often would they need watering then?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

haha i see dst. then i must b growing none being a law fearing uker haha.
not seen many vertical grows. is it set up so u can fit more in a small space in general? do the bottom plants get enough light with the shelf unit in there?
another 7 pips in water today hoping they pop. its another four bc i promised few pals, i bsb and two dodgy looking bubblegum pips for me. 
for the breeders here i got hps 150 arriving back in few days n wanna use to seperate me males. how many small male plants could that help along for me collect some pollen? 3 should b ok for few weeks shouldnt it?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Well its under 600w HPS in batmix soil, and im feeding with plagron terra bloom on the schedule i said before. Oh and by the way i'm a she so havnt got a wife got a hubby. lol lol


I like you


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

any body struggling with temps yet?
if so hahahahahaha. 
my tent sat at 26 with no extraction needed so far. haha gotta love led vegging.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> the temp never goes above 28c and i have a Rhino filter running and a fan to circulate the air. So roughly how often would they need watering then?


28 is the upper end of comfortable, if it's that hot now though come summer it might be a prob. water as and when they need it. some use the thumb in technique  some lift the pots, wont take long to get a feel for how heavy they are dry and wet.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> no hi-vis chedz!!!
> 
> health and saftey are slippin`.......hahaha


Na no hi viz no hard hat no harness for me bollox to the health and safety regs haha cant wait to finish gonna have a few more dogs i thinks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

i'm going to beat you to it cheds man


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder what the nute %'s are on the baxmix soil? Perhaps with that and the mix of bloom nutrients that are going in, there is a bit of a nute lock out, or not enough N. Pics for help assessing could be in order, it may just be the strain. Often a strain will sacrifice fan leaves if they are on a part of the plant that is not supporting a branch, used for leaching out nasties.


chuckles01 said:


> Well its under 600w HPS in batmix soil, and im feeding with plagron terra bloom on the schedule i said before. Oh and by the way i'm a she so havnt got a wife got a hubby. lol lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm going to beat you to it cheds man


Haha nooooooo way donny boy im sweatin like a bitch and i can just picture you now lol!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Well thats all 8 plants chopped and hangin. Pleased with the results. We just done the last 4 SLH and decided we are going to keep it. Smells fucking amazing and buds are quality. I took a pic but the fucker wouldn't focus right, then my battery died. Ill get better ones once they are dry. All buds were like this on the lemons, even the popcorn had substance

Also this is a pic of Largs when I was pissed on Sunday, its where the guy won 160 million on the euro. Prick. lol


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I wonder what the nute %'s are on the baxmix soil? Perhaps with that and the mix of bloom nutrients that are going in, there is a bit of a nute lock out, or not enough N. Pics for help assessing could be in order, it may just be the strain. Often a strain will sacrifice fan leaves if they are on a part of the plant that is not supporting a branch, used for leaching out nasties.


I was thinking that too about the batmix cos exactly the same happened with my first grow. Apparantly its suppose to have 6 weeks worth of nutes so the first time i didnt feed but the leaves did exactley the same only worse. If i dont use the same soil again what is the best soil to use? could i just use a john Innes soil from the garden shop? Oh by the way its BBC/Big Buddha Cheese.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Why not ditch the soil and go coco? Then u can stay on top of what they r getting


----------



## delvite (Mar 27, 2012)

hope every1s day is gooooooooood, fkn temps are killin me lol had 31 but dropped to steady 27  music any1........................................[video=youtube;p-CBheQYJjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-CBheQYJjg[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

There is always the route that Billy is saying. coco is dead easy, and you decide what nutes they get. Again, you just need to ensure you don't build up to much nutes in the medium. But yeh, you could use John Innes, just check what the feed in the mix is, then feed according to that. Either way requires you to understand what you plant wants, which is something that will come with experience. Good luck, chuckles.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why not ditch the soil and go coco? Then u can stay on top of what they r getting


i wouldnt know where to begin with coco,any advise would be grateful.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Im a kinda wing it as u go along type of guy but saying that i do understand what my plants need....
well more that the wife.lol

I just mix up coco with perlite bout a 70/30 mix and pack it in. Canna coco a+b right through with a bit of pk13/14 about 4th week of flower and overdrive boost for the duration. Simple as can be


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_the_name_Abbey_mean
> 
> there you go mr
> 
> your on a flush then, do you shorten the light cycle on your last week or 2 ?



I thought about lowering the light cycle but that's as far as i got because i forgot don't see much point now just for 3 days lol i have turned the lights down a touch though dropped 1 from 650 to 600 and the other from 650 to 400W start chopping Fri or Sat hopefully


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> i wouldnt know where to begin with coco,any advise would be grateful.



Coco is easy you can use 100% or mix it with perlite, hydroton or pretty much anything else doesn't have the taste that soil does but the yields can be decent


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 27, 2012)

Afternoon lads.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im a kinda wing it as u go along type of guy but saying that i do understand what my plants need....
> well more that the wife.lol
> 
> I just mix up coco with perlite bout a 70/30 mix and pack it in. Canna coco a+b right through with a bit of pk13/14 about 4th week of flower and overdrive boost for the duration. Simple as can be


ok so is coco like a type of peat then? and you put it in pots like soil? with perlite? How is this better than soil,is it because it has no nutes and you can ccontrol what you give them? sorry to sound dumb but this is only my second grow.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> ok so is coco like a type of peat then?
> and you put it in pots like soil?
> with perlite?
> How is this better than soil,is it because it has no nutes and you can ccontrol what you give them?
> sorry to sound dumb but this is only my second grow.


Coco is made from coconuts.
Yes.
If you want to. 
Yes. Coco is a neutral medium, which means it has no nutrient content. So you are in control of what your plants get and when.
I forgive you.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> ok so is coco like a type of peat then? and you put it in pots like soil? with perlite? How is this better than soil,is it because it has no nutes and you can ccontrol what you give them? sorry to sound dumb but this is only my second grow.


Coco is fibre from the coconut plant. Yeah u just shove it in like soil(I add perlite for airiation, if thats a word) and you hit the nail on the head, its nute free. You lose a little taste but if u use something like Ripen for the last couple of weeks it helps with flavour. Its also real fucking hard to overwater and alot easier to flush if u overfeed


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Coco is fibre from the coconut plant. Yeah u just shove it in like soil(I add perlite for airiation, if thats a word) and you hit the nail on the head, its nute free. You lose a little taste but if u use something like Ripen for the last couple of weeks it helps with flavour. Its also real fucking hard to overwater and alot easier to flush if u overfeed


well chaps that sounds good to me. Can you by it at normal garden centres or do you have to go to hydroponics shops? Also can i still use all the Plagron nutes i have or do you have to buy another type?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

I would just order the coco online. Mostly it comes in blocks and u have to soak in water but recently I bought shit already broken up. Ill see if I can find the link. Personally I would use canna coco a + b, which u use from start to finish and chuck in a couple of boosters in flower. Think its about £60 for 10ls of each which will last ages.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=37&products_id=107


£16 for 60l delivered


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Coco is fibre from the coconut plant. Yeah u just shove it in like soil(I add perlite for airiation, if thats a word) and you hit the nail on the head, its nute free. You lose a little taste but if u use something like Ripen for the last couple of weeks it helps with flavour. Its also real fucking hard to overwater and alot easier to flush if u overfeed



You can mix in some bat shit for flavour to works wicked makes the bud stink to


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Ive seen that batshit m8. Billy and shite dont really get on m8. Blood and guts no problem....cat takes a shit in the litter tray and I need to clean it up. Billy whitey. lol


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

[QUOTE=supersillybillI. 

This looks great,thank you very much i will have a go with it on my next grow.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=37&products_id=107
> 
> 
> £16 for 60l delivered


So whats canna A&B then? is it A for veg and B for flower?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> So whats canna A&B then? is it A for veg and B for flower?


Fuck, where do u stay and Ill come and grow for u. lol Just jokin......No u use it from start to finish together, think its 40ml each per 10l of water. I just guess. lol U can get it off fleebay for decent prices


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Right what fucking nutter is going to try this......https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/193516-hot-butter-bhang-drink.html


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck, where do u stay and Ill come and grow for u. lol Just jokin......No u use it from start to finish together, think its 40ml each per 10l of water. I just guess. lol U can get it off fleebay for decent prices


Oh would you come and grow it for me??? lol lol lol yeah i have just had a look on fleabay and its decent prices.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=37&products_id=107
> 
> 
> £16 for 60l delivered



I get 195L of sterilised Coco bricks on E-Bay for £17 delivered, It's the cheapest in the country. I'll sling up a link when I get home.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

If u break it all down for me, ill buy 65 for £16. Lol. Thats cheap m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

He does smaller deals, that's just the biggest/cheapest.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

is it goood coco yorkie? u not had any probs with it? does it come discreet like?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey boys and girls (finally I can use the plural form of girl!!!) - first meal since last thursday: soup and breadsticks. TTT would be proud of me  Any news from him?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If u break it all down for me, ill buy 65 for £16. Lol. Thats cheap m8



195L for £17.50 delivered.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coir-Coco-Peat-Organic-5-x-Bales-Expands-195-litres-/120879054542?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DDLSL%252BSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D120831022510%252B120831022510%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7302032747575102602

78L for £11 delivered.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coir-Coco-Peat-Organic-2-x-Bales-Expands-78-litres-/120879054541?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo=DLSL%2BSIC.NPJS&its=I&itu=UCI%2BUA&otn=10&pmod=120831022510%2B120831022510&po=&ps=63&clkid=7302065889690572866

..................


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

na i sent couple pms n he not replied to me. y u not eating for woman? u want a eating disorder? soup??? hope as a starter only n u got a beefy steak sizzling


----------



## Airwave (Mar 27, 2012)

I've written TTT off as a suicide.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is it goood coco yorkie? u not had any probs with it? does it come discreet like?


They just sling it in a cardboard box with a printed label and send it, if you do some online snooping the gaff that sells it is actually a pet supplies/garden furniture shop!
I tell you straight mate it's a million times better quality than those "Ikon" and "Bio-Nova" bricks you get from the growshops, slightly thicker fibre and it doesn't turn to flakey dust. No rusty bolts or rocks/stones to be found in the middle of bricks either!

I haven't come accross the same quality in ANY grow shop bought brick yet, the Canna stuff will obviously be better (pre soaked and nuted) but do you really want to shell out £12-£15 for 50L of substrate just to save an hour or two labour!


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Right what fucking nutter is going to try this......https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/193516-hot-butter-bhang-drink.html


1 of the guys i used to work with said that the Bhang is some potent gear he tried some in India drink 1 1st thing in the morning and it'll sort you rite out for the day lol


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 27, 2012)

but do you really want to shell out £12-£15 for 50L of substrate just to save an hour or two labour![/QUOTE said:


> Yes...........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They just sling it in a cardboard box with a printed label and send it, if you do some online snooping the gaff that sells it is actually a pet supplies/garden furniture shop!
> I tell you straight mate it's a million times better quality than those "Ikon" and "Bio-Nova" bricks you get from the growshops, slightly thicker fibre and it doesn't turn to flakey dust. No rusty bolts or rocks/stones to be found in the middle of bricks either!
> 
> I haven't come accross the same quality in ANY grow shop bought brick yet, the Canna stuff will obviously be better (pre soaked and nuted) but do you really want to shell out £12-£15 for 50L of substrate just to save an hour or two labour!


so after an hour or 2 my shit should be as good as canna's cocco pro? with it buffered as the cocco pro is ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> so after an hour or 2 my shit should be as good as canna's cocco pro? with it buffered as the cocco pro is ?



It's not pre-buffered Chedder It's just pure sterilised Coco. I just soak it in Buffered and nuted water to expand, job done. but after that, yeah just the same.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

But does it perform the same ive neva used a ph pen or nothin neva used ppm truncheon neva used fuck all exept my own judgement on wot is reliable or not!! So i find it a very sincere understatement of wot canna cocco already does for u straight out the bag there is no gimmick to it and it does wot it says on the tin!! Now to get wot canna does for u that others dont is more than a few hours graft imo ive seen lads try and do the same countless times and its neva as straight forward as u put it! Were as im already growin and maybe a few days infront than they are and even more so come time for me to reap wot of sowed !! Why and how is wot im askin if its as easy as u say ill try for sure but i think it more work than its worth imo i pay £10 for 50 litres from my local growell and its the cheapest ive found usually £12 £15 if your goin once in a blue moon for a single bag !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

I use House & Garden for my roots, BioGrow for my N and BioBloom as my flowering base, then I have Pure Epsom salts for the Mg, Canna Cal, Canna trace and I boost with Mono-Potassium Phosphate salt.

I have the recipes for Cannas entire range so I can synth my own Canna nutes if I want but I find my cocktail is far better, especially boosting with the salt over PK13/14 (although it's made from the same stuff).

I'm about to pot up into the big buckets soon so I'll take photos and let you see, you'll all get to see the work in progress anyway so you can make up your own mind.

Pukka grew a pint of bud in the Canna. The Vodka bottle size bud of Skunk #1 I had was using the same nute regime as above but in the shitty Bio-Nova bricks.


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

Where's jack? Tell him to check his emails for promised nude pics. Hiya Yorkie, nice to see you and your banana back on the forum... Mmmm bananas, are there any bananas at home? back in a bit...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Where's jack? Tell him to check his emails for promised nude pics. Hiya Yorkie, nice to see you and your banana back on the forum... Mmmm bananas, are there any bananas at home? back in a bit...


jacks hit the road and he wont b coming back no more no more no more haha
man i need get stoned. 1st day in a while i not had any n its fecking boring


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

Fuck Jack! Bloody favouritism!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 27, 2012)

cunts
monkeys


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck Jack! Bloody favouritism!


Ah man you need to stop making me laugh like this, particularly when I'm drinking something hot


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

spunk bubble


----------



## baklawa (Mar 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cunts
> monkeys


Thank you for calling cunts and monkeys. I'm their lawyer. How may I help you?


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

cocks
sloaths
...........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I use House & Garden for my roots, BioGrow for my N and BioBloom as my flowering base, then I have Pure Epsom salts for the Mg, Canna Cal, Canna trace and I boost with Mono-Potassium Phosphate salt.
> 
> I have the recipes for Cannas entire range so I can synth my own Canna nutes if I want but I find my cocktail is far better, especially boosting with the salt over PK13/14 (although it's made from the same stuff).
> 
> ...


fuck messin around and kiss is all im sayin shit it would take me weeks to fuck around with that lot wen all im needin is cann a+b multizyme rhizotonic bud xl or boost pk13/14 is shiiite so its hammerhead for me so no fuckin around its fairly simple and neva let us down the question is!! is it as simple your way with no ph pmm/ec meter with straight tap water? Im feedin everyday and mixin over 60 litres a time at the start of veg with lass's slh i thought id got a cal deff but i carried on regardless with the routine i already av and it sorted itself out hence why i question your routine ! you could mix thousands of shit together but why wen u only need a few? !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, We'll do it like this.

BioGrow = A
BioBloom = B
Canna Cal =Cal }
Epsom Salts = Mg} ( A+B have these allready added so no worry)
Mono-Potassium Phostphate (1tsp per 10L) = PK 13/14

Believe it or not Ched but PK 13/14 is made from pretty much the same stuff as Hammerhead (I'll give you the recipes mate).

If your tap water comes out at the right PH then yes but I use Brita so I have to adjust.

To let plants reach full potential then you need each ingredient of the nute plan seperate so you can tailor intake according to each crop. I have found out for example that the 2 phenos of TTT's Cheese Cross that I'm doing now are really picky with PH resulting in deficiencies, this gives the plants crazy purple striped stems but no other visible symptoms for weeks and weeks untill maybe the day before it goes tits up fast and they're dead before you can sort it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2012)

And that's with a 0.3 of a point margin either way!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 27, 2012)

Its made from the same minerals but not in the same amount this is why i ditched pk and moved to hammerhead they av the ratios fucked up on the pk for cannabis imo were as ive found hammerhead more suitable for its needs i run pk for a few grows and tbh i lost in weight compared to hammer with me usin less hammer than i did pk it was a no brainer imo! i think ive read sumwere else theres a flaw in the ratios they ve mixed it to which brought me to ditch it check it out!


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

how soon after topping can i flip into flower?

and as i can`t get cloneing gel to easy, what other methods are there to root the top?

can i root it and re grow like a clone?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

if its big enough yeah. iseen a dude break plant in half by mistake n root the top half n had two plants. heard also if no rooting gel or powder water can do job but not tested it. put bottom stalk in water and hope i think.
anyways rooting gel like 3 quid dont b tight treat ya self n plants.
u no how cut the clones yeah? the angle u ment to do n how much surface to trim for roots to grow??
alot footage on topping n cloning on utube.
oh yeah n ya plant will b stressed for 3 -7 days after topping i found so after that i wood flip it if u in a rush? if not i wood let bush up abit 1st


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

i had a look about the town today (small town) and couldn`t find any gel, i`ll keep looking, yeah i`ve seen some vids on topping but never done it, the plants are ft tall well the three that need topping, and only need like a couple inchs removed ideally, just as billy said to even the canopy...

i can wait a week or so for flower as i`m still waiting on my bulbs to arrive for flower...

thanks for the input dude..


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

just me and wot i wood do. sure half the lads will disagree or have a different view. its wot makes growing fun other then the weed. different ideas n ways.
after u done ya topping u will prob wanna try it differently next go or try a different method all together. im chopping n changing my mind all time n figuring things out. alway s nice have riu to fall back on n help from pro growers, is never a bad thing.


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah its always nice to have you lads to fall back on when i mess up....

well as discussed here earlier a sog will be on the cards next time just cause it suits my grow space, first time to try but i`ll give it a go and see how it works out, i`m not after sale and supply type weight but i`d love to fill a couple of jars for myself to have some variety of weed to puff on, can`t get stoned off the chinq stuff these days...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

home grown is the way go. i dont really sell my weed im to selfish for all that now im getting old haha.
i ent no pro grower like half these chaps n i learnt 90 per cent my grow knowledge from here. most the other weed forums r full yanks n i cant deal with all there talk. everything has got b all sciencey with them n growing weed isnt that hard really wen master the basics. the yanks seem try make things harder for them selfs n all there probs r a cal mag def so they say for everything. that or its all ph this n ppm that or ec woteva the gabble is?
i say keep temp right. dont over water nor feed n u b on a winner. 
u had look at scrog style too. im a fan off that style n may give it a go this run??


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 27, 2012)

really just looked into sog today, had seen stuff but payed no attention to it really, then billy mentioned it and as i`m planning the next grow not just throwing a few cfl`s in a press it looked perfect for my grow space, easy to set up easy to manage no real setting lights every couple hours and stuff...

i think same as you,i`m not into the science side of it, heat water etc, sorted... don`t get me started on the yanks ahahaha....

also i foolishly popped 5 girls when really i should have only popped 3 for the lights i have and space in flower, think a sog is also going to help here...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 27, 2012)

guess better have to much then to less haha. i may gone over kill on plants to this run but i will fit them al in tent even if i have do little forcing haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuckin sunbathin 500 ft up lol wot a day! no stress no gaffas just me and me mukka haha can my day get any better lmfao how is every1 on this fine glorious day?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2012)

DOGs about to do their thang


----------



## unlucky (Mar 28, 2012)

dogs defo love to do there thing lol 

off to the dam for the weekend.....fly over friday then back sunday night..............hhhmmmmmmmmmm what seeds to bring back :-/


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

dam u lucky cow.
avoid cheap seeds on market. i had a bit of nightmare wen was there as mrs phone died n i couldnt meet some1 had arranged meet there for pips. as couldnt ring or email them.
so on way back mrs popped market n got me some bubblegum seeds for 17 euros. ten fem in a pack. problem is the seeds look pretty funny in pack they look like 3 diff types seeds. 1 sort looks almost like a veg seed haha
also the attitude or sensi seed bank there(think it was)in the dam hasnt got many good strains in it. seem they stuck in a time warp n only have old school seeds other then ed rosental(or wotever that dudes name is) has some seeds there called thcbud or something simular(was very stoned at that point) but its selling for 100 euros a pack?? for that id rather get a goody pack from bb as they got alot new tastey strains.
oh n avoid the hash muscieum half its closed at min n bit that open is just for hemp n not very interesting if u me as u read bout it before in more detail


----------



## unlucky (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dam u lucky cow.
> avoid cheap seeds on market. i had a bit of nightmare wen was there as mrs phone died n i couldnt meet some1 had arranged meet there for pips. as couldnt ring or email them.
> so on way back mrs popped market n got me some bubblegum seeds for 17 euros. ten fem in a pack. problem is the seeds look pretty funny in pack they look like 3 diff types seeds. 1 sort looks almost like a veg seed haha
> also the attitude or sensi seed bank there(think it was)in the dam hasnt got many good strains in it. seem they stuck in a time warp n only have old school seeds other then ed rosental(or wotever that dudes name is) has some seeds there called thcbud or something simular(was very stoned at that point) but its selling for 100 euros a pack?? for that id rather get a goody pack from bb as they got alot new tastey strains.
> oh n avoid the hash muscieum half its closed at min n bit that open is just for hemp n not very interesting if u me as u read bout it before in more detail


he he hell no im the unlucky cow 

i have good friends out there that have been growing for years and will defo get me some good seeds, i like to spend time in the jordan side as i think its lush and will defo be chowing down on some mushrooms for sure


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

i wood end up in canal if had mushys. prob trying talk to the ducks or something daft like trying save them from drowning hahah n i cant swim so u see the problem, sure b funny for passer bys tho.
shit me checked me seeds n one the dodgy bubblegum has popped. wonder if it will end up being orange bud or thai weed knowing my luck.
if memory serves me right n it doesnt half the time is the jordan side town the part with ann franks huis? if u at dam centre station(back to it) its off centre on right hand side


----------



## unlucky (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i wood end up in canal if had mushys. prob trying talk to the ducks or something daft like trying save them from drowning hahah n i cant swim so u see the problem, sure b funny for passer bys tho.
> shit me checked me seeds n one the dodgy bubblegum has popped. wonder if it will end up being orange bud or thai weed knowing my luck


lol yes i can see that being very funny........just get the water wings out .

ones im tripping i like to hit the streets and always get lost but think its a good way of meeting others all doing the same thing and you know what that is as we have all done it and seen others do it.......its the time you scratch your head as you look up at the street name thinking where the fuck am i lmao. i got my cam out and filmed for just over 15mins and got over 20people all doing the same thing on the same corner looking at the same street name, some of them back at the same spot less than 10mins doing it again......i love shizz like that


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah took me a day get plan off city. mrs was taking me opposite way 1st night so 2nd day onwards i was in charge route n maps. i was awesome didnt get lost again. trams cool way geting bout there.
after 3 4 days there my hips was pounding all them high curbs n muscium steps took it out me. the mrs was worse tho her calfs still aching hahah


----------



## unlucky (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah took me a day get plan off city. mrs was taking me opposite way 1st night so 2nd day onwards i was in charge route n maps. i was awesome didnt get lost again. trams cool way geting bout there.
> after 3 4 days there my hips was pounding all them high curbs n muscium steps took it out me. the mrs was worse tho her calfs still aching hahah


i just spend my time saying sorry all the time as i cant tell where some of the roads are and have cars beeping at me and all them bikes freak me out, yes can defo be a good work out but its a fun way of doing it, my man walks round with a spliff no matter where he is and if he gets stopped he just says its ok its legal here then gets a lecture on where he can smoke his weed, he then walks off and sparks it up again lol


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 28, 2012)

i dont think getting seeds from the dam would be any diff on odering them online?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 28, 2012)

off out on a girly day out to the one and only SHOPS ................ ITS TO NICE TO STAY IN FOR SURE


----------



## unlucky (Mar 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> i dont think getting seeds from the dam would be any diff on odering them online?


im not getting any from the shops just of my friends  have a nice day and chat later


----------



## baklawa (Mar 28, 2012)

The Brat has a crazy fever, can't get it down with bucketfuls of Calpol, its eyes are glazed and sunken and it keeps passing out all over the place (it got sent home from nursery for passing out in a corner - I'm a Bad Bad Mother for sending her to nursery when ill, but come on, at least there she has 3 women watching over her instead of half a mother, and the Brat BEGGED to go)...

Oddly enough I'm in an almost euphoric mood. Stunning weather, feels like being back in Them Foreign Lands again 

OK quick consumer poll: what product is embarrassing enough for you to buy on eBay rather than in a local pharmacy or supermarket? I need to ask you boys because I personally lack the delicacy etc. to feel embarrassed buying anything (sheesh - if they sell it then when should I be embarrassed to buy it?!). But I'm thinking of stuff like impotence/ premature ejaculation products (ones designed to cure rather than cause, that is) or, I dunno, inflatable dolls or anti-balding lotion or smelly feet spray or anything that people who've lived in the same town all their life might not want to buy in a local shop.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2012)

all i want for xmas is bitcoins lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

im perfect so no products needed hahah.
let me get this right then u want peeps here to list there in perfections on wide wide web?
hahaha good luck, like any red blooded male will pipe up with yeah i cant contain my balls during sex? or yeah i wear a wig? or yeah i put suppositories up arse or even i have nob rot n need cream hahah. even thinning hair isnt a good un. im 30 n i worry dailey am thinning on top even with mrs saying i ent cos i look a thug with skin head or bold.
that did make me chuckle well done u


----------



## baklawa (Mar 28, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA noooo no MDB, I swear the added bonus of learning all your flaws never even occurred to me (TBH I'd rather not know, yeuch). I was actually talking hypothetically or generally, but asking for a male perspective (I already know what products girls are embarrassed to buy ). For example, a mate of mine sold about a zillion male products in a week (a spray to stop them prematurely ejaculating or something). Now, any bloke I've asked to his face has given pretty much the same response as you, MDB =) But I'm not asking any of you if you regularly buy inflatable sheep to shag (regularly because you keep bursting them). I'm asking you if you can give me a general idea of what blokes in general would prefer to buy online as opposed to at a local shop, even if they're slightly technophobic - like, I knew this old guy who asked me to set him up an eBay account, and later found out that it was for the sole purpose of buying a viagra-like product for his new girlfriend.

Anyway I can tell from the reactions so far that some of you might possibly have problems getting it up or holding it in, so I will tactfully withdraw (pun not intended until afterwards actually) until your paranoia passes and you realize that there's no way I could have actually known about your wigs and butt plugs...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

haha riu is on form today n u leadin the way baklawa.
to b honest think the viagra n all sex help items i.e stiffy problem pills, pills stop from bolting ya load n all sorts like that. mayb hair spray stuff stop baldness n like u said foot sprays, suppositories for piles n all that stuff.
wot bout mini johnys for the shrimp dicks haha?
i think tho by time a man is 40 he dont give a shit wot peeps think off him as beer belly n hair loss makes them give up hope getting that 20 year old model gf
y anyways? u thinking opening a male online store for all those type items?
if so let sambo n billy no hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha pm the web site hahahahahah i have heard they have alot bitcoins to use up so make sure u accept them for payment hahahah


----------



## baklawa (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha riu is on form today n u leadin the way baklawa.
> to b honest think the viagra n all sex help items i.e stiffy problem pills, pills stop from bolting ya load n all sorts like that. mayb hair spray stuff stop baldness n like u said foot sprays, suppositories for piles n all that stuff.
> wot bout mini johnys for the shrimp dicks haha?
> i think tho by time a man is 40 he dont give a shit wot peeps think off him as beer belly n hair loss makes them give up hope getting that 20 year old model gf
> ...


 Not exactly, but I'm doing in-depth research on eBay (because I'm a total novice, given that the only shopping I ever do is bread-and-milk shopping from the local supermarket and umm weed shopping) and the mere idea of researching why women buy a particular cheap-looking handbag for 50 quid but not the expensive-looking one for 5 quid - gives me palpitations just thinking about it. The IT and gadget bit has occupied me most of this past week, and I'm pretty confident I now know what sells IT-wise and why... But I want to know, who are the shoppers who would deliberately not buy a product in a pharmacy or shop, but then go home and search for the same product on eBay and buy it there. With women it varies hugely - some women are hideously embarrassed to be seen buying condoms, even in a foreign country where nobody knows them, whereas other women will happily discuss the pros and cons of mint-flavoured condoms with the pharmacist. But for the delicate sensitive women it's usually contraceptives, "intimate" feminine products like vaginal deodorants, medicine for cystitis and thrush, "naughty" products like vibrators and french maid costumes, and any product that if bought in a normal local shop advertises a deep secret to the local community (so a secret alcoholic might buy booze online, a secret smoker might get her bong online, and a woman with hairy nipples might get her special sensitive nipple hair removal cream online). Now I'm curious about blokes, but of course they won't tell me cos I'm a girl, so I thought I'd try my luck here, not because I think you're any less blokey, but because I'm less of a girl here


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2012)

Some 1 fill me in about this silk road, an bitcoins bollox thats all im seein everywhere i go.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 28, 2012)

i to buy hairy nipple cream remover hahaha.
pukka its some hidden web thing u can buy all sorts drugs from. ssb n sambo ya men for details
 idea for u baklawa check out back few pages men mags for ideas fruitcake. they r full weird things for guys who dont wnna buy from shops


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all i want for xmas is bitcoins lolol


All I want for xmas is you tae move here


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Some 1 fill me in about this silk road, an bitcoins bollox thats all im seein everywhere i go.


Its underground internet through tor browser mate, you go on to silk road and can order near enough anythin you can imagine, illegal wise lol... CAn email you links if you want


----------



## baklawa (Mar 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i to buy hairy nipple cream remover hahaha.
> pukka its some hidden web thing u can buy all sorts drugs from. ssb n sambo ya men for details
> idea for u baklawa check out back few pages men mags for ideas fruitcake. they r full weird things for guys who dont wnna buy from shops


You're a genius  But how would I know if they sold well or not? Could be their first attempt at advertising. Anyway - me off to buy ludicrously overpriced men's glossy with half-naked woman on cover caressing the focus of the main feature (car, celebrity, hi-tech gadget, whatever).

No hold on. Do men really buy Esquire and GQ etc. regularly in this day and age? Would you? Or would you (at most) check out the online version?

Incidentally you've just accidentally inspired me to make my first eBay purchase  When you said you bought hairy nipple cream, I almost came back with "and I get my XYZ from eBay" - as a joke (I don't use XYZ) - then I suddenly thought, hey, why not?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wa blowin lads lasses not been gettin on much but hey im on the raise with work and shit wots every1 upto?


----------



## baklawa (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Chedz  Work? Come ooonnn, you've been lazing around in the sun all day, bird-watching


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

And sum hahaha


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 28, 2012)

well lads, got my bulbs today, and MDB got some of the clone powder you were on about, but question is what you guys think of the flower nutes? will they cut the mustard?

oh, the bulbs are 165 actual watts, 365 equivillant. have 4 for flowering....


----------



## Dr Jones (Mar 28, 2012)

Where'd you get the pocket-sized remote control, that's awesome


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 28, 2012)

makes it look small alright...hahahaha....


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2012)

i am ill..............this will continue for some time i imagine...5 days drunk outta 6 and i really ahm far too old for it. can barely walk coz ah fucked for scotland last nite.....oh god ....and where the fuck did i sore the coke from???


----------



## dura72 (Mar 28, 2012)

A young woman goes to the doctors complaining about pains and headaches. Upon examining her, he notices large bruises scattered around her body.

"Miss Jones," he said "Is there something you're not telling me?"

After hesitating for a moment, the woman broke down into tears.

"I can't take it anymore!" she sobbed, "It's my boyfriend, he's abusive to me all the time, especially when drunk. He told me that if I mentioned anything today then he would give me the beating of my life!"

"That is outrageous" exclaims the doctor, "Please excuse me while I make a phonecall"

The woman dries her eyes and perks up a little.

"Hello? Yes this is Doctor Stevens. Looks like you owe her another beating mate."


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i am ill..............this will continue for some time i imagine...5 days drunk outta 6 and i really ahm far too old for it. can barely walk coz ah fucked for scotland last nite.....oh god ....and where the fuck did i sore the coke from???


Wit was his name???


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi folks, well here are some pics of my Big Buddha cheese - in 4th week into flowering under 600w hps and in batmix soil. Just wanted to know if the yellowing of the leaves is normal at this stage or are they lacking something?

All help most grateful.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like a little grow nutes would do them good, but I aint no soil grower.....I wouldn't worry too much, instead of flower nutes next feed just give her grow. Before I went coco I always gave my plants grow nutes for week 1 & 2 of flower, then 50/50 for week 3, 70/30 week 4, 100% flower and boost for the remainder


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Hi folks, well here are some pics of my Big Buddha cheese - in 4th week into flowering under 600w hps and in batmix soil. Just wanted to know if the yellowing of the leaves is normal at this stage or are they lacking something?
> 
> All help most grateful.View attachment 2096492View attachment 2096493


If its all at the bottom a wouldnt worry. Start worryin if it spreads right through the plant. Dnt look.like much light is gettin into some of it either??


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> If its all at the bottom a wouldnt worry. Start worryin if it spreads right through the plant. Dnt look.like much light is gettin into some of it either??


i have fed them pk 13/14 once this week along with Terra bloom. as for the light not getting to some of them please what is the solution?? i have 600w HPS but how would i get to the lower branches?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

A little haircut could be in order


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2012)

trim some leaves or get sum extra light in


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2012)

christ ah feel bloody lousy, ahm gaun back tae ma wanking chariot. toodle pip.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ma thoughts exactly Bill...

Give it a bit of a lollipoppin m8. Cut the popcorn from the lower third away,anythin not gettin light. This'l make the plant focus on the bud sites which are gettin light. It will improve airflow as well n reduce the risk of mold


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, I am not a great advocate of trimming off leaves. Yes to removing some lower crap though. And pull all that dead leaf matter off the bottom of them as well. If that gets wet from watering or something its mold time-arrama, that's just general plant maintenance. I give leaves that look dodgy a gentle nudge, if they feel like they are coming off they get pulled. Some plants are hungry nitrogen monsters, which may be the case in your one. When growing in soil you can almost just stick to the same nute throughout your whole grow. 
How much pk did you use? Go easy with that, try a gentle build up.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Requires reading, but does make you smile that there are some real twits out there......
Sports stars that blew fortunes....>>>http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/the-rundown/top-10-sports-stars-blew-fortunes-160454537.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Requires reading, but does make you smile that there are some real twits out there......
> Sports stars that blew fortunes....>>>http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/the-rundown/top-10-sports-stars-blew-fortunes-160454537.html


Im good at making money, but great at spending it. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

id love to see if old oliver reed could outdrink gazza.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd like to see if both could outdrink u!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

id have fun trying but those lads were pro's


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id have fun trying but those lads were pro's


Was it Mr West that made Dean Gaffney aka Robbie Jackson spend a night hugging the toilet bowl. lolololol

Few lines of proper I can keep up with the best. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

budbushy said:


> good morning ukers.thought id make my first post here hows all the grows goin


My tomatoes start this week and my sweet chilli's 2 weeks time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

aye lad i believe it was. 

bit of sniff i'm the same. drink me body weight with peruvian helper


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

FUCK!!!!! Seed has been planted. (the only thing thats stoppin me is Im scared of the grief......thats right I'M SCARED EVERYONE....YOU HEAR ME.....ITS NOTHING TO BE ASHAMED ABOUT. lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

i'm glad we don't live near each other


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm glad we don't live near each other


Ive got enough maniacs to contend with over here. My m8 went to Diamond Dolls on Sat night. Got his cock out and tried to get one of the girls to get in about it......resulted in him being thrown 10ft in the air head first into a cobbled street. Went beserk and steamed into the bouncers. Woke up in hospital handcuffed to the bed, 10 staples in his head and couldn't see out his left eye. Police later informed him he had to be tazered. lol Was up at court on Monday and only got a £150 fine. Lucky the Old firm was on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

hahah thankfully i learnt a long time ago fighting the plod ends one way. i'm a reformed character these days, calm as a coma.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Same here m8...too long in the tooth. My m8s only 25 and nuts into the bargain. Had been on proper all day and drinking Havana No 7 rum.........can't take the cunt nowhere.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

i can pretty much write the script here all day boozin watching the fitba, nee dinner few cheeky pick up lines. fancy a bit of one of them jack the rippers, the bouncer steps in, FF to hospital. 


i'm in the orifice on me tod thinking a cheeky bifta and slippin over to the local for one.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

We are dead like doorknobs here, nobody in the World wants to do business just now unless you are selling drugs, lol, but I'll be waiting until around 420ish....for beer, lol. Breaky bifta already out the way though, and itching for a second. Timesheets will be in tomorrow and Monday so until then.....lah de dah...


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Forgot the best bit....he told the coppers his name was Rick Flair. lololol Another m8...an eye witness said just before he got tazered they were shouting "Calm down Richard" lolololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

hahah classic. 

i'm not normally racist but i'm getting well sick. the only people who try to swindle our company out of money are of non english descent. or whatever the pc way of saying your a thieving ripoff foreign bastard is these days. 

this countries fucked. i'm going for a beer


----------



## Gik69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi chaps just a quick rough Q to ask.
I chopped my 2 plants last night and got 8 3/4 OZ from them (wet)
I have them drying in a box well ventilated in the dark, but was wondering what sort of weight am I lookin at when there dry (roughly)

Any thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Fuck it!!! Lets all go get hammered!!!! Ive got a few man chores to do about the house. Wheres this fucking delivery aswel.....Everyone report on the hour every hour. lol Blue leader over and out. lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Divide by 4 matey, 3 if your really really lucky lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Hi chaps just a quick rough Q to ask.
> I chopped my 2 plants last night and got 8 3/4 OZ from them (wet)
> I have them drying in a box well ventilated in the dark, but was wondering what sort of weight am I lookin at when there dry (roughly)
> 
> Any thanks


Bout 3oz if your lucky but it all depends on the pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

blue leader this is red baron, commencing bombing run. 

see you back at the mess for bacon and eggs


----------



## Gik69 (Mar 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Divide by 4 matey, 3 if your really really lucky lol





supersillybilly said:


> Bout 3oz if your lucky but it all depends on the pheno


Thanks guys  sorry but whats the *pheno*?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Thanks guys  sorry but whats the *pheno*?


It's a word Billy has been using lately.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^^hahahaha...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

I canny be fucked explaining....

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=weed+phenotype


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> A little haircut could be in order


well now i really am confused. Some say to leave all the leaves on untill they drop of on their own and the some say crop em?? confused .com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

those crispy yellow ones are just a drain to your plant. i usually just go by if it's 50% dead pull the leaf. otherwise let them be.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those crispy yellow ones are just a drain to your plant. i usually just go by if it's 50% dead pull the leaf. otherwise let them be.


Ok and what about the light not getting to all the buds as someone earlier said?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

look up, lollipopping, basically by removing the lower branches that won't ever see much light and just yield wispy buds. forces the plants energies up to the bits that do get light. or alternatively get yourself a cfl fitting and a big red spec to hang in the lower sections.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look up, lollipopping, basically by removing the lower branches that won't ever see much light and just yield wispy buds. forces the plants energies up to the bits that do get light. or alternatively get yourself a cfl fitting and a big red spec to hang in the lower sections.


Yeah i was thinking putting a cfl light in there lower down. As this is only my second grow i dont really want to start cropping and chopping leaves at this stage and i end up killing them.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I missed my hourly report into Blue leader (had to be Bloody Blue) Well this is Black and White stripey leader reporting that his cheese toasties are great and he hopes they provide a decent initial lining for the subsequent beer oclock coming up, which is looming closer and closer. Tax documents sorted, chores over for me!!! Wife is working late......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

my lass is away out tonight too! beer o clock yet D?


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Brewery opens in 10 minutes, but I think I'll have a bifter first, lol.

Hey, isn't the tractor beam or deflector shield fixed on the Death Star now? >>>>>http://breedersboutique.com


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

@chuckles, a soil grower here, if I were you on your second grow i'd try and keep it simple love. I'd add a little N (grow nute) and leave them be, 4 weeks in and they look like they're doing fine in my opinion there's no need to be adding stress or any possible recovery time as you could be as far as half way through flowering already (strain dependant), do as the lads said and remove any dead leaves you see, after you have a couple of grows under your belt you'll start seeing things that you would like to change and experiment with but for now I'd concentrate on the basics (environment, water-feed schedule and plant health) when you have these sorted and feel comfortable with the above the rest will fall into place and be worry free, after all if you manage the basics in soil you will end up with a great end product, I honestly believe growing in soil is so easy for the quality you get at the end especially if your using organic nutes, it's hard to rival the flavour and quality of the end product with very little work needing to be done to achieve easy results. rambling on now i'm a bit too stoned to have to be thinking aloud but the message should have come across as kiss (keep it simple stupid) and all will be good


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @chuckles, a soil grower here, if I were you on your second grow i'd try and keep it simple love. I'd add a little N (grow nute) and leave them be, 4 weeks in and they look like they're doing fine in my opinion there's no need to be adding stress or any possible recovery time as you could be as far as half way through flowering already (strain dependant), do as the lads said and remove any dead leaves you see, after you have a couple of grows under your belt you'll start seeing things that you would like to change and experiment with but for now I'd concentrate on the basics (environment, water-feed schedule and plant health) when you have these sorted and feel comfortable with the above the rest will fall into place and be worry free, after all if you manage the basics in soil you will end up with a great end product, I honestly believe growing in soil is so easy for the quality you get at the end especially if your using organic nutes, it's hard to rival the flavour and quality of the end product with very little work needing to be done to achieve easy results. rambling on now i'm a bit too stoned to have to be thinking aloud but the message should have come across as kiss (keep it simple stupid) and all will be good


Thanks so much W Dragon this is what i wanted to here. seeing as your a soil grower aswell,what soil are you using as i dont like the plagron batmix that i am using now as i cant judge when to add nutes etc?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

should have added, add a little N (grow nute) along with your bloom nutes. I feed grow nutes all the way through flower at about a quarter strength of what they were on at the end of veg


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> should have added, add a little N (grow nute) along with your bloom nutes. I feed grow nutes all the way through flower at about a quarter strength of what they were on at the end of veg


ok, i gave them some PK13/14 a couple of days ago with my bloom nutes and was told to only do this for 1 week with the pk13/14?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Thanks so much W Dragon this is what i wanted to here. seeing as your a soil grower aswell,what soil are you using as i dont like the plagron batmix that i am using now as i cant judge when to add nutes etc?


No worries love, I use plagron light mix and bio-bizz all mix 50L bags of soil about £10-£12 a bag, I also use bio-bizz nutes £10 grow,£10 bloom and £20 micro a litre and they're idiot proof, just have to adjust the ph a little, most strains out there will do fine with the nutes mentioned but some will need a little cal/mag supplementation, this may depend on your local water, I never needed to use it before the last 6-12months and that maybe due to my local water


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No worries love, I use plagron light mix and bio-bizz all mix 50L bags of soil about £10-£12 a bag, I also use bio-bizz nutes £10 grow,£10 bloom and £20 micro a litre and they're idiot proof, just have to adjust the ph a little, most strains out there will do fine with the nutes mentioned but some will need a little cal/mag supplementation, this may depend on your local water, I never needed to use it before the last 6-12months and that maybe due to my local water


my water ph has to be adjustedas normally 7-8 ph.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> ok, i gave them some PK13/14 a couple of days ago with my bloom nutes and was told to only do this for 1 week with the pk13/14?


I don't use it, I've experimented with boosters and additives and have mixed feelings about them. If I were to be using it I would start at a quarter strength and slowly work my way up and see how things go, if your plants look healthy and keep producing, just keep doing what your doing with minor adjustments that you feel comfortable with, minor adjustments are easy to rectify should you do something that your plants dont like so much


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I don't use it, I've experimented with boosters and additives and have mixed feelings about them. If I were to be using it I would start at a quarter strength and slowly work my way up and see how things go, if your plants look healthy and keep producing, just keep doing what your doing with minor adjustments that you feel comfortable with, minor adjustments are easy to rectify should you do something that your plants dont like so much


ok so with this grow shall i keep using the PK13/14 and the bloom? or the bloom and the grow together?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> my water ph has to be adjustedas normally 7-8 ph.


Could be a little lower, I run my between 6-7 and vary it with every water for example if I water at 6.2 the next watering would be 6.4-6.5 then 6.6-6.8 and then back down adjusting a couple of points at a time, the reason I do this is because different nutes are better available at different ph ranges, I haven't run a side by side to see if minor adjustments up and down all the way through make any real difference but it's how I started and have continued on since then and it has done me well so far


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

This is blue leader.....under enemy fire(mrs is txtn me) on second bombing run


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> ok so with this grow shall i keep using the PK13/14 and the bloom? or the bloom and the grow together?


Sorry love I can't really answer that for you as I haven't used it myself personally, If you want to keep using it I would say crack on for the recommended amount of time and then go back to what you were doing before with the exception of adding a little N (grow nute), If your adding small amounts of nutes you could possibly add a little grow now and cut back on the others slightly so as to avoid over feeding (burn) but it's hard to judge over the net not knowing how they been fed up until now and not knowing how nute sensitive the strain is your growing, Unfortunately these decisions are the ones you need to make based on how your plants are doing and learning to tell if your plants are healthy and what they can and can't take is part of the process, the only thing I would suggest when adding anything your not sure of is to think is it needed? and if so what will it actually do? and always start off under the recommended dose at maybe a quarter to half strength and work your way up slowly and watch carefully for any changes


----------



## fence (Mar 29, 2012)

when shall i plant outdoors? this season i am new to growing outdoors i am a indoor grower any tips advice please help i am using 50 litres pots is that enough? growing cheese


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Tomato season starts bout now..not sure bout cheese.....thought that came from cows


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

If you have privacy 50 litre pots should be enough....I grew in 60 litres last year and they would easily have gone above 7 foot.

If you don't have privacy, then get them trained early on. You can start plant anytime. Weathers got a bit cold here so I'll may be just wait a week or so to see whats happening.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 29, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Sorry love I can't really answer that for you as I haven't used it myself personally, If you want to keep using it I would say crack on for the recommended amount of time and then go back to what you were doing before with the exception of adding a little N (grow nute), If your adding small amounts of nutes you could possibly add a little grow now and cut back on the others slightly so as to avoid over feeding (burn) but it's hard to judge over the net not knowing how they been fed up until now and not knowing how nute sensitive the strain is your growing, Unfortunately these decisions are the ones you need to make based on how your plants are doing and learning to tell if your plants are healthy and what they can and can't take is part of the process, the only thing I would suggest when adding anything your not sure of is to think is it needed? and if so what will it actually do? and always start off under the recommended dose at maybe a quarter to half strength and work your way up slowly and watch carefully for any changes


Thanks for letting me have some of your knowledge and i might have to ask some more questions in the future if you dont mind?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Thanks for letting me have some of your knowledge and i might have to ask some more questions in the future if you dont mind?


no worries love feel free to ask away with Q's you feel you made need some help with, were a helpful bunch on here and will do our best to steer you in the right direction. If time is an issue you can pm me and i'll get back to you as soon as I come on, I have the privacy setting on and so do alot of others so it might look like were off-line when were not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2012)

afternoon ladies, so what the fuck? anything good?
my plants looking nice i think,il get sum pics up later when lights come on


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo ice ive just got that sky go app on me phone, an when i try watchin somethin it says not supported on a rooted andriod device, wtf is it on with mate?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2012)

2 oz bone dry from the blue widow chopped at 6 weeks. not bad ah suppose.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> 2 oz bone dry from the blue widow chopped at 6 weeks. not bad ah suppose.


Not bad atall mate, you tried some yet?.........................


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not bad atall mate, you tried some yet?.........................


no mate i dont smoke anymore, gave it up years ago but ive had a couple of pals that have , said it was pretty good. tbh i was only expecting about an oz so its not bad.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no mate i dont smoke anymore, gave it up years ago but ive had a couple of pals that have , said it was pretty good. tbh i was only expecting about an oz so its not bad.


Id still be tempted for a little taste, doubled up then mate ant ya always nice when it suprisers ya, some solid buds then?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Id still be tempted for a little taste, doubled up then mate ant ya always nice when it suprisers ya, some solid buds then?


ahll probably have a wee toke later jist tae try it, yeah it looked kinda poor when i chopped it down, not a big cola or anything but a lot of decent tops all the same, going by what i got i recon my other two are gonna give me about 3 or 4 oz each, in fact the Church mite give out 5 its got some seriously heavy and dense buds.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

how do all?


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

how do mdb, topped at 8 nodes today, hope i didn`t mess it up..

the tops were dipped in rooting powder and re-potted but after about an hour they looked wilted, suppose time will tell..


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> how do mdb, topped at 8 nodes today, hope i didn`t mess it up..
> 
> the tops were dipped in rooting powder and re-potted but after about an hour they looked wilted, suppose time will tell..


cool. u got clones in a prop? sprayed inside prob n plants? as plants got no roots they need take fine mist through leafs stop them drying out.
the clones will go through all types droppy sagging til roots pick up n grow, but keep leafs moist n that.
need do topping on a couple mine that have gone all leggy.


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

oh yeah and helps if u trim the clones down alittle if u have alot leafs or big fan leafs then trim em down a wee bit. and making more room for roots to grow by cutting bottom stalk at a 45 -65 deg angle so more roots n others things to do.
loads footage on u tube on topping i found a right old help, also plenty off supercropping ,lst, pinching n all sorts off tecniques u may find useful


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

no just wet the soil well before they went in, have no fancy gear here... 

will keep them moist, thanks...

hope they take off now save me money on seeds...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

a garden propigator(cant spell) cheap as chips. couple quid n keep in moister matey, kinda like a mini green house. u no th thingy i mean ?haha?


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah done some youtubeing before i clipped them, done it at an angle to get more roots, watched some supercropping but i don`t think i fully understand it yet,


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

hahaha... yeah i know the thingys... 

can`t wait to get them flowering this veg is so boreing...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

is that the squeeze n bend stalk footage? hah its easy just takes lil time get used to how much give th branches have. i broke few branchs on 1st few attempts now im ok at it n only break if im to stoned.( dont supercrop wen pissed) haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

thats the one, but whats the benifit of the bending of the plant stalks?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

if u need keep in moister u could use plastic bottle to go over top each clone. like cut in half tap couple small holes in each n like ya own mini domes


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^like...


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> thats the one, but whats the benifit of the bending of the plant stalks?


canopy management and helps stop plants gettin close to light. 
the sqeezing is to weaken the middle plant branch so it bends without breaking. as the side still holding stem together. few days later it grows again n grows a thick knuckle join which plants does natural like, repair work so the bend isnt as week. takes while get it tho


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

It promotes growth on the lower nodes as well m8


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

this could help me bigtime...

growing with big cfl`s issame as small ones there still right on the plants, trouble is within a couple of hours if the tops haven`t grow into a bulb some fan leaves will so i might give it a go on one plant to practice...

can you do it in flower? just i`m flipping in a few days so don`t want to put them under too much stress?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

i do believe so but i woodnt on 1st few times. i wood myself practise on vegging plants till its easy n no damage. 
mabe do lst (tieing them down or out way) a lil if unsure n break branchs supercropping


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lst them m8 tie all the tops level n u should b fine. A wouldnt recommend SC without a bit of practice thats jst me though lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

i spoke some 1 other day who supercropped there gals think was cheds in his thread. he b a good un ask wen he on here
yeh n wot scotia said in his couple posts spot on
how u doing scotia? livers smoking r we?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

A supercropped ma psychosis mother its the last oic in ma thread uploaded today not sure if u'l c it.

A will say tho as long as u dnt completely break the branch you should b fine 

Am smokin some chronic ma m8 grew lol,psycho finished  al tell u though it dnt taste like any chronic av grew or.smoked lol. How's u matey? U got puff?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

yeh no name to it haha but it is nice smoke.
i do like me chronic its a nice one.
hasnt that pic got lst on it also? think me eyes ent seeing straight at present
just looked yeah she looks nice man.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tied the main stem dwn after first week of veg,then supercropped the tallest branches back to canopy level... 

Aye the chronics nice if it is chronic lol.. Cant wait till av got ma own stuff 6wks+ to go  its miles better than the crap around here


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

defo need add chronic seed to the collection i feel. at some point.
6 weeks will fly by matey. i prob got 10 - 14 weeks depends how long i veg n how many fems i will have.


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

so i just had a go on one girl, and by jove i think i got it....

just bent the fan leaf stem until it bent over and hey pesto it worked so tried another and so on until i had one girl done, will do another tomorrow and give them another few days in veg to make up for it...


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ like lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

if not bent proper by the morning will b back to where it was. just a heads up haha. 
check in morning n see if held postion n if so u on a winner fella haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> defo need add chronic seed to the collection i feel. at some point.
> 6 weeks will fly by matey. i prob got 10 - 14 weeks depends how long i veg n how many fems i will have.


A hope it does mate. Got to go in for an op on ma foot now gettin referred to consultant bone man cant remember his title lol. Had a look on internet at rhe procedures that were mentioned n looks like al b 12 wks in cast then a yrs worth of swelling n physio n shit


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah but if u put it off and have later on in life it will take longer to recover. best get it done eh.
get plenty smoke in for the recovery. start storing it haha.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Fuck knows mate dnt think a fancy gettin bones fused together n shit. What if goes wrong? The usual u can find more horror stories than anythin on goole lol. Will need to get dne though. Mrs to go in for op as well cos of her scan results


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah i saw u saying that in ya thread. hope mrs b ok fella.
on your op u saying wot if something goes wrong but wot better place then a hospital? i mean if u got weak heart or bad lungs then best u find out wen u in op then asleep one day stoned or had few beers at home n miles away hospital? they pros they no wot they doing.
i wouldnt fancy it at all fella but if it helps n stops the pains u get n helps the artritis then can only b good n benifit u also wen u older.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wots happenin lads ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Should google foot bone fusion n read some of the stuff it defo puts you off m8 wish a hadnt bothered lol.. Fuck it al b gettin ma cupboards full befre it anyway lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 29, 2012)

story chedz...

i gave supercropping a go, i think its right, i`ll check them in the morning to see if there still bent, you have done a bit, any tips?

what exactly happens to make it yeild more?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 29, 2012)

haha u winding ya self up with it all dude. there horror storys in all medical ops but more positive results happen . the bad ones r few n far between.
how do chedz?????????????????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah aero grower done a bit but its not for the faint hearted lol take it easy on em and dont do to much at rhe same time and make sure you pinch hard enought to bend them easily but not hard enough to brake em off youll get the feel for it its good to get them into bushes without losing any veg material and you can do it up to the 3rd week of flower if strain permits u to !!Im good mdb neva any diffrent pal just chillin out with the dragon watchin chaos with a few glasses of jd and im off to sleep lol this hot weather is killin me at work im a little burned but its all good gotta get ya practise in for the summer again ay lmfao!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin lads ?


1lamo
having a good nite til u opened yer mouth ya tard


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Suck ya manky foot clean ya batty lmao


----------



## peckham.tel (Mar 29, 2012)

Guys I want the best amnesia haze and best cheese what should I go for and by what breeder. in soil und two 600w plan to do SOG in soil And grow out mumsPlus what's best yielding auto, Ive done well with biodiesel mass and critical mass


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah aero grower done a bit but its not for the faint hearted lol take it easy on em and dont do to much at rhe same time and make sure you pinch hard enought to bend them easily but not hard enough to brake em off youll get the feel for it its good to get them into bushes without losing any veg material and you can do it up to the 3rd week of flower if strain permits u to !!Im good mdb neva any diffrent pal just chillin out with the dragon watchin chaos with a few glasses of jd and im off to sleep lol this hot weather is killin me at work im a little burned but its all good gotta get ya practise in for the summer again ay lmfao!!


Burned.....didn't think black people could burn. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha ya cheeky cunt !! Pm billy big bollox


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2012)

morning scatologists


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2012)

The Archbishop of Canterbury claims that all homosexuals are just confused about a strong friendship they have.He then shut his eyes and stopped the interview, so he could talk to his bearded friend sitting on a cloud in the sky.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mornin pope dura lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 30, 2012)

morning chedds you horrible cunt, hows life?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

fuck i love that fairy g of charas and a g of pollen am now bout to tuck in, started the day with a goldseal wake n bake, i do love good hash hmmmmm


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha sambo ya soft cunt were ya bin?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Neva betta dura thanks for askin lol how do?


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 30, 2012)

hows everyone the day then?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweet as fuck lol!! Would like the sun to come outta play tho haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i love that fairy g of charas and a g of pollen am now bout to tuck in, started the day with a goldseal wake n bake, i do love good hash hmmmmm


sweet jesus you can get charras on the silk road!?!?!? i'm fuckin there. whats the smoke like sambo lad? thick creamy and leaving you in a plight?


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 30, 2012)

i got 3 £120 Fines yesterday for electric lol sill cunt lesson well learned sill cunt i am


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

its spot on don just wish id got more lol from ordering to recieving it today has been 36hrs! the pollen aint the greatest but its there lowest grade i only got it to spend me last couple of coins, am gonna get some of there yellow pollen n nepalese ordererd today its uk to uk this vendor im talking bout.but i have got a lil order coming from india of a sample gram of a certain charas oh and a g of opium lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i love that fairy g of charas and a g of pollen am now bout to tuck in, started the day with a goldseal wake n bake, i do love good hash hmmmmm


One would like to know what charas is??


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> One would like to know what charas is??


glad some1 else asked.
i was feeling left out haha
is it hand pressed hash?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

its hash lads from india,nepal,afghan,pakistan different types different places, hand made.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

I looked for opium on the silker and couldnt find it. Is the guy on stealth??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

indian hash, been years since i had a taste. deffo gettin a few grams. 

chuck a pic up if you can sambo.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

no pics m8 im just lieing this is the uk thread after all lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

no seriously where the icons gone from this quick reply box so i can upload pics???


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

this site is fucked, carnt ya even upload pics now???


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 30, 2012)

Are u on through tor m8?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

i can see it like?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

how do ya make pics bigger when doing from the manage attactments?the pic of the small piece is the charas don, i only got a gram. the bigger bit is the goldseal and the green looking shit is just some dirty kief of me own id pressed.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

no im just on internet explorer??? it keeps crashing aswel if i try reply with quote???


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks nice Sambo matey, think al need to be ordering some first time a got some cash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2012)

looks like a bag of 'fuck you right up real quick' there fella. 

noice!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

charras are the traditional first pressing of hash that normally nepolese women do, not sure about india or paki versions. a lot of times you will get plant material in the charras. normally, from my understanding, charras are then cured (normally done in plastic bags left in the sun!), and further pressing is done to create the exportable blocks of hash that you would be lucky to get a hold of these days. Traditional charras will mould very easily, and are often thrown away if not used in time. But hey, when you got trees all around you it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

its bloody nice m8, i been smoking cheese n pyscho non stop for a few wks n 1 joint of the charas just fucking killed me, had to go get a half pounder with 2 cheese slices n a milkshake to recover lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

nowt like a bit of old shool hash to smoke lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

how much would a g of caramello or nepalese cost in the dam dst?


----------



## ae86 grower (Mar 30, 2012)

my internet explorer crashs the whole time when replying too sambo, so wonder if the techies on here could shed some light on that?


----------



## nattybongo (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice lookin hash u got there. I can't wait to get bk to the Dam at the end of April. Gonna get me some Nepal hash. 
Check this site out Newuserlol: http://www.coffeeshopmenus.org/CoffeeshopMenus.htm it's got pictures of coffeeshop menus. Some are upto date but u get a good idea of the prices.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

i have not see real nepolese for years.

the proper caramello is called Tbisla in the Dam. That's the top Morrocan hash, and you can get it for around 10/gram if you go to the right place....



newuserlol said:


> how much would a g of caramello or nepalese cost in the dam dst?


----------



## nattybongo (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> i have not see real nepolese for years.
> 
> the proper caramello is called Tbisla in the Dam. That's the top Morrocan hash, and you can get it for around 10/gram if you go to the right place....


Where is this place pls? I wouldn't mind some Tbisla


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> my internet explorer crashs the whole time when replying too sambo, so wonder if the techies on here could shed some light on that?


most sites are ff or chrome optimised i.e is so like 10 yrs ago,,,,,no shit,change yer browser u wont have problems plus ff is way better than ie anwyasy


----------



## Airwave (Mar 30, 2012)

Internet Explorer. lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its spot on don just wish id got more lol from ordering to recieving it today has been 36hrs! the pollen aint the greatest but its there lowest grade i only got it to spend me last couple of coins, am gonna get some of there yellow pollen n nepalese ordererd today its uk to uk this vendor im talking bout.but i have got a lil order coming from india of a sample gram of a certain charas oh and a g of opium lolol


that uk pahrm pollum 3.5gramm for about 30 qwid u mean???looks fucking awsome dunnit sambo that stuff u can see by the pic its gunna be lush,
wenn my mans harvests in hes got allsorts of plans to order shit hahaha lcd blotters to 88% flake sniff to indian pakistani hash ffs its nuts


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Cheech and Chongs, De Clerqcstraat. They always have good tbisla.



nattybongo said:


> Where is this place pls? I wouldn't mind some Tbisla


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

ive only ever had the nepalese in dam but that was 13yrs ago, apart from it being very dark n super strong how would ya no its proper nepalese dst?the goverment of nepal use to make n sell it i think up till the early 70s.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

@ukrg yeah m8 im getting all this from ukpharm, hes fuckin on the ball the charas i got 2day is TOP the pollen is just there flat pollen the cheapest on the menu its got a good stone but flavour aint that great but i wasnt expecting much for 7quid its still decent, i just ordered a 8th of the yellow pollen n a 8th of the high grade maroc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> @ukrg yeah m8 im getting all this from ukpharm, hes fuckin on the ball the charas i got 2day is TOP the pollen is just there flat pollen the cheapest on the menu its got a good stone but flavour aint that great but i wasnt expecting much for 7quid its still decent, i just ordered a 8th of the yellow pollen n a 8th of the high grade maroc


yeh that high grade yellow looks fucking lush pal, remids me of the odl days, and its not far from the same prices,,i used to pay 25 a eighth for good pollum and his is about 28 or sum shit so really mate its a fucking steal,,ive noticewd most of the pirces are infact the same BUT its better quality,

wat was 7 qwid? like a sample or summet?


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

it wouldn't smell rubbery and waxy like all the black you get these days........

I think most of the hash comes out of morocco, and even the afghan hash is coming out of morocco these days (they are just growing afghan strains there from what I heard).



newuserlol said:


> ive only ever had the nepalese in dam but that was 13yrs ago, apart from it being very dark n super strong how would ya no its proper nepalese dst?the goverment of nepal use to make n sell it i think up till the early 70s.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh that high grade yellow looks fucking lush pal, remids me of the odl days, and its not far from the same prices,,i used to pay 25 a eighth for good pollum and his is about 28 or sum shit so really mate its a fucking steal,,ive noticewd most of the pirces are infact the same BUT its better quality,
> 
> wat was 7 qwid? like a sample or summet?


the 7quid stuff was just the cheapest on the menu and i had a couple of coins left, it was the charas i was wanting.

its more like 35 a 8th m8, and the more exotic like the charas etc is closer to 50 for a 8th.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

if yer in the Dam this weekend, you can get free onions, lol. And spuds on Sunday in Dam square for free as well.
http://www.mediamatic.net/249251/nl/uien-feest


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the 7quid stuff was just the cheapest on the menu and i had a couple of coins left, it was the charas i was wanting.
> 
> its more like 35 a 8th m8, and the more exotic like the charas etc is closer to 50 for a 8th.


yeh mate if its quality dont mind paying it,


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi folks, was just wondering if anyone one on here has done a re-veg before? Its when you harvest and then wack the lady back into a veg cycle. would love to know how its come out?


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> if yer in the Dam this weekend, you can get free onions, lol. And spuds on Sunday in Dam square for free as well.
> http://www.mediamatic.net/249251/nl/uien-feest


i think unlucky was saying she in the dam this weekend so look out for a 6 ft lorry driver from bradford hahahaa
also i think she/he has few spuds already hiden under the skirt area hahaha joke lady dont get all 4 plant wonder on me again hahah and all that chow chow wink wink hahahahaha


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

ok, will watch out lol.

and chuckles, I normally reveg with a clone. If somethings in flower and I think it's great and needs keeping,(and hjave not already taken a clone) I will snip one of the lower small branches, then into get roots in rooting soil and rooting powder. I find clones taken in floor root really quickly normally. Then the clone will eventually finish growing whatever calyxes it has on it, they will then be replaced with new growth. Simples, and controllable, rather than having a massive pot with a stick and a few fan leaves and a couple of buds. This way you make a clone basically. You get mad single bladed leaves, but eventually they come through with normal leaf sets. I've got one just now if you want a picture?


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> ok, will watch out lol.
> 
> and chuckles, I normally reveg with a clone. If somethings in flower and I think it's great and needs keeping,(and hjave not already taken a clone) I will snip one of the lower small branches, then into get roots in rooting soil and rooting powder. I find clones taken in floor root really quickly normally. Then the clone will eventually finish growing whatever calyxes it has on it, they will then be replaced with new growth. Simples, and controllable, rather than having a massive pot with a stick and a few fan leaves and a couple of buds. This way you make a clone basically. You get mad single bladed leaves, but eventually they come through with normal leaf sets. I've got one just now if you want a picture?


yes a picture would be good please


----------



## Airwave (Mar 30, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> yes a picture would be good please


Have you done any research at all?

Question after question.


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 30, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Have you done any research at all?
> 
> Question after question.


On re-vegging? yes and there is a few that show you how to do it. Sorry is this not a thread for UK users? where you can get tips and advise? because i seem to be pissing you of!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Bit grouchy airwave, lol. You could say that the poster has actually done some research otherwise they wouldn't know what a re-veg was. And there was me thinking that it was actually lovely to answer a question.for once, lol......

Edit, is


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Bit grouchy airwave, lol. You could say that the poster has actually done some research otherwise they wouldn't know what a re-veg was. And there was me thinking that it was actually.Jove to answer a question.for omce, lol......


Exactly DST!!!! seeing as its only my second grow still loads to learn. I have read so many journals sooooo many times and still think its best to actually ask someone for advise.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Hi folks, was just wondering if anyone one on here has done a re-veg before? Its when you harvest and then wack the lady back into a veg cycle. would love to know how its come out?


yeh just if you do then give em 24-36 hrs dark to reset them


----------



## Airwave (Mar 30, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> On re-vegging? yes and there is a few that show you how to do it. Sorry is this not a thread for UK users? where you can get tips and advise? because i seem to be pissing you of!


No, this is not a thread for UK users, this is a thread for me and others that know the top secret codeword and the super secret handshake. 

You don't know either, so fuck off!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh just if you do then give em 24-36 hrs dark to reset them


where did you hear that statement above to mate? never heard that before, I would have thought that 36hrs of dark at the end of the cycle would have been a bad idea due to the plant thinking the end of it's life is looming and you want it to think the complete opposite.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

I think IC3 is talking about a computer re-boot, lol.

Handshakes, bummer, should have went to that first Masonic meeting.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> I think IC3 is talking about a computer re-boot, lol.
> 
> Handshakes, bummer, should have went to that first Masonic meeting.


What age is your great granny. lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

boom boom basil.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 30, 2012)

5 down 6 to go and i stink (in a very nice way of course lol) fucking bud rot has taken about an ounce to 1.5 so far but i should get a good pull with what's left and the rotten bud will be used to make oil with the rest of the trim i'm not going to dry the trim this time just give it a quick wash with some ISO


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive never had bud rot .....sometimes Im glad I live in Scotland


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive never had bud rot .....sometimes Im glad I live in Scotland



Your buds are not big enough then Bill lol i dropped the RH down to 40% and below but it still gets started last crop it took a couple of O's and this lot will be the same i've got some huge crowns that look wicked until you grip them then they turn to shit


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive never had bud rot .....sometimes Im glad I live in Scotland


only for the climate and fuck all else lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Your buds are not big enough then Bill lol i dropped the RH down to 40% and below but it still gets started last crop it took a couple of O's and this lot will be the same i've got some huge crowns that look wicked until you grip them then they turn to shit


getting ya trim on then 3eyes, budrot fuck that never had it m8..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

Fuck even bud rot doesn't wanna come to Scotland even though we grow small bud. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck even bud rot doesn't wanna come to Scotland even though we grow small bud. lol


at least the budrot might bump it down to less than 280s lolol might even be dry too considering the rot lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2012)

well i survived the half joint of exo whilst pissed just needed a bag of walkers crinkle crisps to even it out lol i aint holding much hope for this charas joint tho fink this will be a spewer but fuck it. night all lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 30, 2012)

genuine LOL....


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 30, 2012)

Bud rot or to give it it's proper name botrytis is a serious pain in my arse i used to get it when i grew in a cupboard upstairs and still getting it in the cellar next grow i'll invest in a bigger fan and see if that improves it


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 30, 2012)

have u got an inlet or intake fan 3 eyes?
it only on the main cola the bud rot?u
in a tent or against a wall growing?(like a home made closet ?
if in a old big house with damp on ceiling that wood b my guess if in two differnt rooms?
or maybe a wall in house (same structure as outside wall with a slight weak point n letting in dampness or condensation??)
do u have same trouble mid summer or is it a winter thing cos wasnt that long ago it was cold as hell
or can that mold/rot not spreed to plants(is it a different kind rot)
more like knob rot like i3m has on his foot? hahaha


----------



## chuckles01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Airwave said:


> No, this is not a thread for UK users, this is a thread for me and others that know the top secret codeword and the super secret handshake.
> 
> You don't know either, so fuck off!


oh go and have a puff and fucking chill!!! i thought it was only the yanks on here that had their heads up their arses????


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^ like


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Airwave is just being affectionate. lol http://www.dafk.net/what/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckin knackered.com


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckinsummersover.com


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckin sunstillshininghere.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuckinbaropenyet.com


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Aye, its a minted day again.......Just pulling ma heed oot ma arse. How did the livers go down Scotty?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

blackbagsatfrontdoor.com


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dwn a treat m8 need tae top up the bat fne lol. Get new pales as well canny find the instructions tae calibrate the fuckers


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

naesaemintedhere.nl need some more of the .co.za me thinks.

anyhoo. here's those OG kush reveg clone that I am doing at the minute, that I promised to our inquisitive chuckles.











i've never had any problems with revegs. Some say they don't yield well if ran again, that's why I like to do the clone thing. Not sure how correct that is, I just find the clone method a hole lot easier. And people often ask, how late in flower can I take a clone. Realistically I would say up to the last couple of weeks if you get the snip from the right place. Often the little fluffy bits down below are good to go. Often surprising how quickly they root.

Peace and praying for sun....it was here for a minute at 7.

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Dwn a treat m8 need tae top up the bat fne lol. Get new pales as well canny find the instructions tae calibrate the fuckers


Ive got pales here m8....Pop along and get them if u want


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

i had lots them single odd leaves before on clones. i thiught was a crap strain haha or id messed up with the nutes to get them tho, put mind rest a lil seeing yours dst with single leafs.
old scotia happy got some high grade in then hahahha.
freezing in me house today had throw on heating bbbbrrrrrhhhhhh
rom x br poped this morning takes count up to 15 different plants i think haha, half males i bet n will gift a couple of the blue cheese to couple mates wanna do an outdoor grow


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

DST said:


> naesaemintedhere.nl need some more of the .co.za me thinks.
> 
> anyhoo. here's those OG kush reveg clone that I am doing at the minute, that I promised to our inquisitive chuckles.
> 
> ...


That Kush looks similar to the DOG m8.....u think?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

This clone is from a seed i planted 2 runs ago, the offsrping of that is in flower just now. The seed came from a bag of OG kush I bought many years ago in the Grey Area. The other parent in the DOG was a previous seed that I had germed from the same set of seeds I found in that bag. It has turned out very similar which I am extremely happy about since I lost the other strain back in 2010 when my mate killed all my clones when i was at the World Cup. A headband was used to pollenate the og kush which in essence is a backcross, since headband has og kush in it as well.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

After reading 5 times I now understand. lol What is it with "mates" who kill shit. I cany believe how useless people are. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2012)

some people just have black thumbs. if only you could give them black thumbs as punishment for killing your prized plants.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

all set back up 5exo 4pyscho same again, 1wk veg under 1200watt then flipped will be back into flower by sat lol

oh and me temazepam arrived from belgium this morning 4days lol aint had em for years......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all set back up 5exo 4pyscho same again, 1wk veg under 1200watt then flipped will be back into flower by sat lol
> 
> oh and me temazepam arrived from belgium this morning 4days lol aint had em for years......



You do love your downers m8. Are they the Roche ones..... Im going to put an order in with the Silker. Im getting opium. Assume the fetile position


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2012)

wobbly eggs!!!!!!! green jellies?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wobbly eggs!!!!!!! green jellies?


Them green and yellow eggs turned me into a fucking crazed mental case. Thank fuck they vanished. I actually stole a car once wrecked on them eggs.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

20mg gelcapsules made by the top company i carnt member the name activis i fink.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You do love your downers m8. Are they the Roche ones..... Im going to put an order in with the Silker. Im getting opium. Assume the fetile position


roche dont make em m8, and ya gotta be carefull with roche soooooo many fakes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 20mg gelcapsules made by the top company i carnt member the name activis i fink.


Fuck m8, your gonae be fucking wrecked......won't be seeing u on the boards for a few days then. lol I thought it was vallium u were getting.....but no them fucking eggs. No alcohol. lololol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Your nuts m8....proper nuts. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

i 2nd that notion. hahah more nuts then a squirral has stored up.
valium?
sod that i lke my body n mind to much put that in meself haha


----------



## Airwave (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Airwave is just being affectionate. lol http://www.dafk.net/what/


http://www.meatspin.com/


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

out of order


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 31, 2012)

billys a good driver on the blues lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2012)

ahm fuckin not, hence sittin here in the middle of an 18 month ban.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2652721/Gang.War.USA.Documentary.kz.html looks like it's worth a watch lads


----------



## fabzz (Mar 31, 2012)

hey guys ,
wilkinsons are doing a greenhouse for cheap http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/mini-greenhouses+propagation/wilko-walk-in-greenhouse-with-staging+pe-cover/invt/0260896/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==
my first babys since 2 years are doing well . the greenhouses are good as they hide whats inside  throw in a few tomatoes and an ioniser and my neighbour´s are unaware. miss my old grow room but mabey this year its retirements up lol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 31, 2012)

"Knock knock." "Who's there?" "Don't fuck around, Buzz. Who the hell do you think it is?" "Sorry, Neil."


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ho are out for a meal with misses and kids with me mukka at half5 just called him said leave ya wallet at home haha dont mind if i do lol i take it he is earnin a killin off the white ive got him lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2012)

morning bitches!


looks tastety today dont it :O

so just had 3/4 of a ounce of mushies arrive so ive tripping me tits tonite OHHHH YEHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

that foot dont look any better to me then few months back.
hows the plants going now? stretch stop in end? or they starting in bedroom and going into attic now? hahah


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

@ic3 defo looks a little better to me mate, doesn't look as pussie and sore, have they said anything about it? regarding it getting better?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

whos up for a hash joint??? oh yeah me lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

they look fucking lovely m8, like a pick n mix for stoners lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> they look fucking lovely m8, like a pick n mix for stoners lol


got 2 new 1s today come it wasnt the vals, was a 8th of yellow pollen n a 8th of high grade maroc both look n smell soooooo fucking nice m8, i aint smoked any of either yet tho.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

is anyone else having probs posting? getting an error and the not enough characters one aswell??? then the same message is fine the next time, might just be something my dumb arse is doing but don't think so


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> is anyone else having probs posting? getting an error and the not enough characters one aswell??? then the same message is fine the next time, might just be something my dumb arse is doing but don't think so


change ya browser m8, i switched to google chrome and aint had no probs since.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got 2 new 1s today come it wasnt the vals, was a 8th of yellow pollen n a 8th of high grade maroc both look n smell soooooo fucking nice m8, i aint smoked any of either yet tho.
> 
> that's good timing, bet it won't take ya long though til ya do? gotta go n fix a light for 5mins, should be fun


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> change ya browser m8, i switched to google chrome and aint had no probs since.


I'm already running google chrome mate, it's happened a few times now seems to be every couple of posts


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

fucking gooners lost today hahaha and looks like man u for the title now............


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 31, 2012)

Man u for the title easy m8, bring it on!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice selection of stuff u got there m8, I ain't managed to get on silkroad yet, waitin on getting bitcoins sorted yet, its a bastard!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Nice selection of stuff u got there m8, I ain't managed to get on silkroad yet, waitin on getting bitcoins sorted yet, its a bastard!


use the vendors m8 who also selling lots of drugs, they are selling 1000s so aint gonna rip ya for 200quids worth of coins, most are min order of 250/500$ but aint had a prob yet and coins have been in me account within 24hr of paying.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a bastard when u know how


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Not a bastard when u know how


i told ya already m8 u should be carefull with intersango, if they even suspect where them coins are going ur get ur account froze, is the same with mt.gox


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

The most Ive ever done is only 500 m8......I send it to another ewallet then to silk road. Kinda covered my bases but it might just be quicker doing it on the silk road


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The most Ive ever done is only 500 m8......I send it to another ewallet then to silk road. Kinda covered my bases but it might just be quicker doing it on the silk road


i can personally recommend Googleyed and W007 both are selling alot of shit and also bitcoins and ive used them both.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh aye, the fucking Lemon is well tasty and a nice uplifting, kinda trippy buzz(had my first ever vap yesterday with the lemon, shit was great until I had to cross a road.....fuck I was fucked. lol)


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Oh aye, the fucking Lemon is well tasty and a nice uplifting, kinda trippy buzz(had my first ever vap yesterday with the lemon, shit was great until I had to cross a road.....fuck I was fucked. lol)


lol

its some nice weed hay m8.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Proper nice stuff....the quality genetics come through. Had a joint of the livers last night after a right good few drinks. It was a close one.......luckily I crashed out before the spins took control. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Proper nice stuff....the quality genetics come through. Had a joint of the livers last night after a right good few drinks. It was a close one.......luckily I crashed out before the spins took control. lol


i was the same last night m8, was pissed up and had a charas joint rolled but whussed out n rolled a goldseal instead cause i knew the charas would push me over the edge, the goldseal almost did tho anyway lol but i held strong had another bag of crisps n passed the fuck out


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

funny how eating kinda counteracts the stone eh!!! Right Im off out to the local tapas place. Last time I went it was total shite but Ive heard new glowing reports


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> funny how eating kinda counteracts the stone eh!!! Right Im off out to the local tapas place. Last time I went it was total shite but Ive heard new glowing reports


enjoy m8...........


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

just finished my 5min job...................yeah it took over half hour lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

feeling gooooood lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

how do chaps. its reefer time for mad dog. kids in bed finally.
ow r we all. jeez newuser u got a right old goody bag ent ya? is that a sambo pack up for the hospital stay?? hahahaha good old boy


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do chaps. its reefer time for mad dog. kids in bed finally.
> ow r we all. jeez newuser u got a right old goody bag ent ya? is that a sambo pack up for the hospital stay?? hahahaha good old boy


nar m8 thats me birthday prezzie mum actually brought me the coins lol i do love me ol mum.......


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

new grow


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

that tube that joins lights that vent outside tent yeah?
haha yeah my mum brought me a quarter skunk n lil spending cash in dam for b day. goota love mums eh hahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> new grow
> 
> View attachment 2099851View attachment 2099852


Haha we avin bets wot yas pull this time lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sambo forgot to add cained.com lmfao belly full of protein haha steak lamb sausage egg chips garlic shrooms onion rings and 2gallon of larger niiiiccccee haha wot u upto boys !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Mar 31, 2012)

fucking hell cheds n i thought i ate like a fucker. wow im impressed. u the sort chap to go for a full mixed grill with ent ya haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah mate we can eat for fun haha tbh we all can misses and kids included but put us all on scales and were not over 25stone lol but we all av fast motabalisim the whole pub looked on in amazement wen it came out and even the barmaid asked if we were takin any home lmfao the cheeky cunt like i dont av fuck all in the fridge or freezer !! We do but its full of kids shit chocolates of all cakes fruit yogurts trifles ect ect haha socail services would av a field day if we ad to eat healthy so you can just imagine us all with our scran sat in a posh pub avin a free for all lol ow and for desert we add the whole chocolate fudge cake with squirty cream between me misses and mukka the kids stuck to ice cream thank fuck lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sambo forgot to add cained.com lmfao belly full of protein haha steak lamb sausage egg chips garlic shrooms onion rings and 2gallon of larger niiiiccccee haha wot u upto boys !!


dunno bout the lager but the rest hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2012)

looking at these mushies and thinking should i? shouldnt i? lmao just the kid int it and i cant remember wen i last did mmushies like no recolection

will smoking weed after ive caned sum fuk the trip? was just gunna eat a gramme or 3 wen she goes to bed with the child

yeh plants are looking nice,,,i thik i can tell the bsb from the best diffrent leaves,yeh they stretched dint they lmao yeh i put a stop to it,left em on 12-12 flower the bitches got 7 under a 600hps lets hope ther all fems LIKE CHEDZ lol

and got a apt at the hozzy for mri on the leg on wednesday,,the pain is more barable but it suks ass stil cant go out and walk anwyare,i dread going upstairs for a shit let alone walking to the shop,,

so that pollum tastes as nice as it loks sambo? wasome buddy u enjoy it,,,seems this silk rds got rather popular

and no not queite at the celing yet mate lmao cheeky fucker but yeh u can tell sum had stetch


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha ukrg ive not all fems but 7 outta 9 aint bad lol i was only jolin the other day aswell ya soft cunt lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ukrg ive not all fems but 7 outta 9 aint bad lol i was only jolin the other day aswell ya soft cunt lmfao


7 out of 9 is awsome buddy,,il get sum pics sorted


----------



## cheddar1985 (Mar 31, 2012)

I know pal shame really only gonna keep 2 at most if ya lived closer id give ya zhe rest as im stickin with the exo pshcho slh and the livers wen i get it mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

What was the name of that band that sang that song tiger feet?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that tube that joins lights that vent outside tent yeah?
> haha yeah my mum brought me a quarter skunk n lil spending cash in dam for b day. goota love mums eh hahah


yeah m8 vent outside the tent then outside the room, temps a constant 78f but i do have to leave the top corner of the tent a lil open.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 vent outside the tent then outside the room, temps a constant 78f but i do have to leave the top corner of the tent a lil open.


How were the eggs m8? See the coppers have got noise detectors now. Apparntly if there is over 35db its enough to warrent a search of your property. Mental


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How were the eggs m8? See the coppers have got noise detectors now. Apparntly if there is over 35db its enough to warrent a search of your property. Mental


they are spot on m8, there in blister packs with expiry date,batch number etc 200% the real mcoy, i could only manage 4 before i passed out lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2012)

silent fans in order then hahahahaha none these turbo jumbo jet engine led fans hahahahha blockplasterboard cubby needed i feel.
anyways how r we all then? suns back here, was frozen tho this morning 1st thing


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they are spot on m8, there in blister packs with expiry date,batch number etc 200% the real mcoy, i could only manage 4 before i passed out lolol


You will be eating everything in the house today then. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> silent fans in order then hahahahaha none these turbo jumbo jet engine led fans hahahahha blockplasterboard cubby needed i feel.
> anyways how r we all then? suns back here, was frozen tho this morning 1st thing


Dont know what we are going to do. They say they are just sending out local cops with the machines and walking around estates


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 1, 2012)

aww fuck em just more scare tactics. my house has a telly on near most day or music and got mini zoo so anaimals make enough racket haha, i keep the important windows closed so not alot noise if any ever gets out.
plus isnt it against the law scanning for noise from a private owned property without a complaint being made?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Whats the date mad dog today???


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

lmfao......


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well done Bill done him like a kipper lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Surprised they were no more biters.lol just imagine our scouse friend checking db levels.......everyone shut the fuck up. lol


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Surprised they were no more biters.lol just imagine our scouse friend checking db levels.......everyone shut the fuck up. lol



I thought about it and put it down to some silly Jock law that don't mean fuck all to me lol, Just finished the chop thank fuck off for a shower back later


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Everyone should download that Draw Something app. My name is supersilly80. Great laugh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2012)

looking better no? had to leave the hps on as i taken the light bulb out the room,,sik of leasving it on by accident lol

BULLI u mean that app wer u can have draw off competitions? seen it on click this morning at 5am on bbc news 24 l;looks fun and its free iniiit?

did i read sum1 got sum wobbly eggs? shit


----------



## dura72 (Apr 1, 2012)

fuck the pope. bjk


----------



## chuckles01 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Im in week 5 of flower and have had an accident. A fan has fallen on a plant and smashed some of the colas stalks is there anything i can do to try and salvadge it?
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
*


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

how bad are the breaks,completely snappd or still hangin on?


----------



## chuckles01 (Apr 2, 2012)

Still hanging on, just propted em up against the wall at the moment.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

try put a splint to support the break and tie up. should heal itself as long as its no hanging by a thread


----------



## chuckles01 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok, No just split straight down the stem. so is it salvidgable? Im absolutely GUTTED!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

a topped a skywalker n wen 2 close 2 light i bnt the top 2 colas apart splittin the main stem right dwn the middle. all i dne was tape it back together. finished in 9 wks. its not called weed for nothing they're strong clever plants


----------



## chuckles01 (Apr 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> a topped a skywalker n wen 2 close 2 light i bnt the top 2 colas apart splittin the main stem right dwn the middle. all i dne was tape it back together. finished in 9 wks. its not called weed for nothing they're strong clever plants


yeah i know just hope mine are super cleaver lol! you get so attached and when something happens like this its gutting. Oh well will give it a go and hope for the best. thanks for your advise.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> yeah i know just hope mine are super cleaver lol! you get so attached and when something happens like this its gutting. Oh well will give it a go and hope for the best. thanks for your advise.


Lol no probs they defo r hardy, as long as not lyin on the floor snapped off u should b fine


----------



## chuckles01 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shall i water it when done the repair job even though they are not due?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Whats the date mad dog today???


haha u fecker. good one i didnt even notice the day. fuck i love aprils fools too and i forgot and didnt get do a prank myself.
next year billy boy hahahahahahaaha
ended up passing out like a shelia didnt i early doors.
shit day yest and well done to dons toon,lfc was ripped apart, gutted


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

anybody see the news yest? bout the new legislation being introduced.
all internet activatitys are being monitored. thats all forums ,facebook, even things u buy off e bay.
alsp emails and texts r to b monitored also.
its to tackle organised crime.
bad news if u ask me i been waiting for the 1st internet law n rules for while knew it wood b coming sooner or later


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

chuckles01 said:


> Shall i water it when done the repair job even though they are not due?


jst carry on feeding as norm m8.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

lmao............


mad dog bark said:


> anybody see the news yest? bout the new legislation being introduced.
> all internet activatitys are being monitored. thats all forums ,facebook, even things u buy off e bay.
> alsp emails and texts r to b monitored also.
> its to tackle organised crime.
> bad news if u ask me i been waiting for the 1st internet law n rules for while knew it wood b coming sooner or later


----------



## chuckles01 (Apr 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody see the news yest? bout the new legislation being introduced.
> all internet activatitys are being monitored. thats all forums ,facebook, even things u buy off e bay.
> alsp emails and texts r to b monitored also.
> its to tackle organised crime.
> bad news if u ask me i been waiting for the 1st internet law n rules for while knew it wood b coming sooner or later


Yeah find this a bit worrying to say the least. Suppose this will mean they will be monitoring RIU?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

They do that mate they take away democracy. They tory bastards'l never get this through. 

Fuck it am stickin up on carrier pidgeons lol


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

They are probably already monitoring, but sounds like another April fools to me. That would be like saying, we are phone tapping the whole country, like it or lump it. Load of gash.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

DST said:


> lmao............


u laughing at paranoid me again hahaha u fecker hahah.
i cant see it being a april fools prank as news was on in the night time last night.
man im still stoned i think from last night my eyes look terrible.
gunna walk dog, ave breakie, take a titantic shite, sort the grass in garden out, hang washing then get stoned again


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

more info than required......


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 2, 2012)

the reasoning behind this latest attempt at breaching civil liberties was, i heard, 'terrorism'.

the word used to scaremonger people into going to war, getting people to show their bollocks on airport security scanners, and now this.

im far from a conspiracy nut, but what with USA trying to get power over the internet via copyright laws, and people being put in jail for things theyve said on twitter, we're not far off a big brother here in the uk.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

oh think forgot say also emails will b checked so news said and also text messages???? surely thats illegal in it self.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17580906

It's been tried before. I think more riots in the streets will ensure if they push this..


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

well i wanted peeps to see wot goverment thinking bout doing. is always nice to b informed.
bit luck the house lords will chew it up anyways.
gota hate our goverment. 
wot wood happen if nobody in the country voted? come next election?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it.....are you reading this motherfuckers....I dont give a fuck. Got to jail, you make more contacts. lol They should be locking up the pedos, rapists a j walkers not us inoccent pot growers. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

They'll never catch the red baron!

Mild hangover, very mild considering the absolute battering the toon lashed out to the scousers yesterday. 

My grow lies in pieces having not put the lights fan etc back together after the match.48 hrs dark won't hurt them too much lol. 

E I E I O up the premiere league we go!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> They'll never catch the red baron!
> 
> Mild hangover, very mild considering the absolute battering the toon lashed out to the scousers yesterday.
> 
> ...


I like that wee nutter you got in the middle of the park, you'll be hard pushed to hold on to him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

That wee Ed the duck looking chap is check tiote. Collects yellows for fun. Rumour has it he pushes nails into blocks of wood with his tongue to relax. 

I wouldn't call his granny a slag that's for sure.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nothin betta than seein the scousers get battered by a team punchin above there weight ay donny lol fuck me reina the knob head the misses as gave me a better head butt lol wot a sausage lmfao!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That wee Ed the duck looking chap is check tiote. Collects yellows for fun. Rumour has it he pushes nails into blocks of wood with his tongue to relax.
> 
> I wouldn't call his granny a slag that's for sure.


My kind of player.......nutter

@mantiszn - delete me from the app m8, fuck knows whats happened. I'll add u. Anyone else wanna join in. Download Draw Something App.....my name is supersilly80


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha and carrol got wot he deserved fuckin eatin grass the knob as he knew he canny score lol the goal was waitin to bulge but na he had to fall like a donkey fair play to the reff he was avin none of it yesterday and yo its very rare i praise a reff but he did a fuckin crackin job!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Did anyone take my advice and bet the mighty Glasgow Rangers......great price at 11/8 and I doubled up wae Newcastle. Tidy sum of 208 bangers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Billy you lucky fucker


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

oi oi oi. less off the lfc battering. bet half yous dirty mancs ent ya?
as common as rats united supporters n this is the time off the year they come out ent it? trophy time now all the die hard united fans come out off the closet hahahahaha#


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mdb ive said all along united are the 1s to beat if they smash rovers tonight you might aswell give us the trophy now haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oi oi oi. less off the lfc battering. bet half yous dirty mancs ent ya?
> as common as rats united supporters n this is the time off the year they come out ent it? trophy time now all the die hard united fans come out off the closet hahahahaha#


Clam down, clam down (said in my best scouse accent. lol)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

true but then agin one trophy out a possible four ent all that is it? esp for united. 
brit teams stuggling in europe now, shows the prem getting weaker each year.
shame as few year back the top four in prem was beating real,barca,milans for fun in euro comps.
and na man city fluffed it this year, man u ent played great at all this year. man city had the points to win it easy but pressure got to the players, also africain cup nations didnt help with the toures bros going for couple months.
always next year eh and i cant see united beating man city then. 
i mean united had call out scholes from retirement as was so far behind city at time. that hardly shows united in a good light if ask me.
teams need start investing for future not living in past


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

LFC have been no more than a cup team this year. oh and a bunch of racist apologist cunts.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

anyways im off to have a good cry hahaha
dream off years gone by wen the toon and lfc results used b like 4 3 and both teams giving it some. lfc yest was so piss poor i hardly knew it to b a lfc team sob sob. time for reefer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

my joy at seeing the toon smash lfc was equalled only by how appalled i was seeing the mackems do man city. wtf happened there ?!

my coupon well fucked


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> true but then agin one trophy out a possible four ent all that is it? esp for united.
> brit teams stuggling in europe now, shows the prem getting weaker each year.
> shame as few year back the top four in prem was beating real,barca,milans for fun in euro comps.
> and na man city fluffed it this year, man u ent played great at all this year. man city had the points to win it easy but pressure got to the players, also africain cup nations didnt help with the toures bros going for couple months.
> ...


Hey the ninjas still got it if u ask me !! There is nt a player in the prem that can spray a ball round like him in prem and his tacklin seems to av got betzer lol so i can see him bein around for abit if u ask me !! Man city are still a fair bit off winnin prem yet and if it wer nt for joe hart they d b in middle of prem ! As for europe its a funny old game and u need abit of luck which no team of prem av had i still say its gonna be hard to topple barca but ot can b done as it showed v milan !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> LFC have been no more than a cup team this year. oh and a bunch of racist apologist cunts.


yeah ok. u been reading them man united medias darlings papers again owned by the murdochs.
u wanna read the report mate on saurez. i did and it stated in there suarez ent no racist.
look at his skin man? hardly the whitest man is he hahahahaha
it ok evra talk bout saurezs sis n call her a cunt ent it? how come all united players was on saurezs side and none complained???? wanna check terry for racist but its ok hes fucking english. bollocks hahaha
i remember newcastle fans including ya self don crying over naming rights st james n saying ya chairman shite. and needs go. and manager.h
ahaha good job newcastle fans dont run the club eh or u b nowhere as good as have been this season


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

The only thing u can do against Barca is to stop them playing....only thing is they are also amazing at stopping other teams playing.....you just need to catch them on an off day


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

na city have a much deeper and better squad then united. they just a new and young squad. next year fella u will see
i never rated schole. i look at his international record and not impreesed at all. was good for united but that was down to roy keene being the hard mo fo he was in midfield. he ran that midfield for years.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah ok. u been reading them man united medias darlings papers again owned by the murdochs.
> u wanna read the report mate on saurez. i did and it stated in there suarez ent no racist.
> look at his skin man? hardly the whitest man is he hahahahaha
> it ok evra talk bout saurezs sis n call her a cunt ent it? how come all united players was on saurezs side and none complained???? wanna check terry for racist but its ok hes fucking english. bollocks hahaha
> ...


hahahahah your having a giraffe if you honestly believe that greasy shortarse isn't a racist. i don't read the daily arsewipes. just cos he's not white doesn't mean he's incapable of being a racist. 

and aye it's not ok to call the lads sister either. john terry should have got jail time. the lad who abused muamba last week got 56 days. the kid who did the same on twitter to young sammy ameobi got 2 year suspended. 

toon fans weren't crying over the name change fella. to us it will never change. 

our owner is a twat simple as. but give him his due he's cut the deadwood wage bill players. turned a tidy profit with K-K-K enny. in all walks not everyone will like their gaffer. just one of those things.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

ya chairman and manager done wonders.
u and swansea done amazing this year on ya budgets.
ya chairmans saved ya team. but u will sell players if get great offers. always will unlessu get top 4. way off football.
have dis agree on suarez. hes no angel at all, infact a c*nt really, handballs,cheats,bites, is rude but i after reading reportand alot wot players said who was there and ref i cant see it at all.
but each to there own and all.
i b happy with being a cup team this year nice get lil silver ware n reach uefa.
im happy compared last season, defo got a bigger n better squad just need few new faces in summer n build.
few year back lfc was almost owned by the bank and bankrupt, to to b where we r now in short time is good . wasnt far off relegation zone last year before kenny returned. and lfc spent a net of 30 mil since kenny return so all this hype overspending is crazy


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh aye, I forgot to say, ended up with just shy of 16oz from my 8 plant harvest. No veg just 12/12 from rooted clones. That'll do pig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2012)

aye very true fella, as much as i hate the owner he's turned us round 180 into a profitable outfit capable of challenging big clubs. pardew is a cracking manager gps stats the whole team. every man is fighting for their place, which we haven't seen in time. only downside is he doesn't have final say on who stays and goes. why keegan left.

were no where near challenging for top 4 though. haven't the depth of squad. one key player out and we look shaky as fuck. especially at the back. 

aye there's nowt wrong with being a cup team fucksake we've not won silver since WWII


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na city have a much deeper and better squad then united. they just a new and young squad. next year fella u will see
> i never rated schole. i look at his international record and not impreesed at all. was good for united but that was down to roy keene being the hard mo fo he was in midfield. he ran that midfield for years.


Name most of the young players to come through the team mate? They av a good squad bit to reckon they av more depth than united is silly we ve pogba cleverly jones silva twins smalling de gea lindergard and a few on the edge that could get in the team next year we sold more quality than any other team last window so its gonna be a shock to the system i agree we are 1 or 2 players from dominating the prem again and mark my words it will come from strenghning midfield we need sum1 that can boss midfeild a little betta than carrick or park dont get me wrong they are decent players but i would nt say world class city av pushed us hard all season but dont know how to win scrappy games hebce why i cant see em winn prem for a few more seasons !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Oh aye, I forgot to say, ended up with just shy of 16oz from my 8 plant harvest. No veg just 12/12 from rooted clones. That'll do pig


2 a plant from rooted clone mate cant complain there how long ya flower?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

10 weeks m8......cany grumble at all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Na lad bit of pocket monry ay or misses already spent it ? Lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 2, 2012)

2 a plant for rooted clones is pretty sick


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Quality genetics and good old 600 watts of light. If i can pull 16oz every 2 weeks im a happy man. 3.5k between 2 of us. Thats 3.5 each a month thats over 40k tax free every year. Makes me feel like giving up the graft


----------



## Airwave (Apr 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Quality genetics and good old 600 watts of light. If i can pull 16oz every 2 weeks im a happy man. 3.5k between 2 of us. Thats 3.5 each a month thats over 40k tax free every year. Makes me feel like giving up the graft


When you say rooted clone, do you mean rooted in rockwool, then straight into coco and straight into 12/12?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

Basically m8. I get roots after bout 7 days, then transplant into small pots of coco and in about another 7 days once they have got a grip, straight into 12/12


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

do flowering plants still grow roots or does the roots stop growing in veg?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

they grow roots until they dead


----------



## artofit (Apr 2, 2012)

NEED HELP !!!!! My Fruity Chronic juice is in 3ed week of flowering but there are no trichomes anywhere on the plant despite all I read about how fantastic this strain is. This one is grown in MG potting soil+ worm casting under 400W MH for vegging and now under 400W HPS for 3 weeks. Plant was fed blood meal at first and bone meal at flowering + MG plant food with every watering. Other plants of different strains have done well but this Fruity Chronic Juice has produced no trichomes. What have I done incorrectly? Or am I being impatient? Anyone with experience with this strain? When do they start producing the trichomes?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 2, 2012)

artofit said:


> NEED HELP !!!!! My Fruity Chronic juice is in 3ed week of flowering but there are no trichomes anywhere on the plant despite all I read about how fantastic this strain is. This one is grown in MG potting soil+ worm casting under 400W MH for vegging and now under 400W HPS for 3 weeks. Plant was fed blood meal at first and bone meal at flowering + MG plant food with every watering. Other plants of different strains have done well but this Fruity Chronic Juice has produced no trichomes. What have I done incorrectly? Or am I being impatient? Anyone with experience with this strain? When do they start producing the trichomes?


Give it time m8.....pics would b good


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

first day of flowering today... small victorys is what its all about.. oh and done some pruening for the first time aswell so well happy with the light getting down to the lower branchs now.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

some pic`s of my handy work...

got n.p.k 3-10-10 bloom nutes any good? going to give them another veg feed tho prob on thursday or friday as they feel heavy still...


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

I would hold off a bit until wacking them with 3-10-10. Perhaps mix it with the veg nute you use.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah i was going to veg feed next time, but you would recommend the feed after to mix it with the veg? would only start with a small amount anyways and work up to any kind of strenght.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

heres the veg nute i use


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

drastic changes are never good for your soil medium or plant. Like you said, just slowly build it up, and please, don't prune any more leaves off your plants...i cried at your last pic up there (I am not a purveyor of leaf removal, but each to their own).


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

cfl growing requires some pruneing, didnt go mad at it i just took some that had got previous burn from lights and a couple of healty ones from the top to let that precious light down...



also how many lumens does a 400w or 600w put out?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

lumens is aload guff dude. the light u read in lumens isnt wot the plant uses to grow. think lumens sxplains visable light to humans or some waffle simular to that


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

cheers mdb, ah i never paid much attenttion to it, just looking at the box the new bulbs came in and taught i`d ask....

the gram per watt is what everyone goes by generally anyway isn`t it?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 2, 2012)

haha im not to sure really. think the more and better quality r the two main things, id rather a lil something great then alot of shite hahah.
alot peeps on the led forums talk about the gm to watt ratio. i dont hear it much here.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

this is too true, i would be in the same line of thinking, o couple of oz of couch lock smoke to a big bag of crap..


not that i`ll get anywhere near it.. but heres hopeing..

if the watt per is the way to gauge it then i`ll have 520 true watts on them for flower so should still be in the running..


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 2, 2012)

gest got a g of(killa)/ anyome had it?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 2, 2012)

mmmm my angelheart is cumming along ill get some pics oup is anyone even looks mow lol


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

A 400 is about 45-50,000 lumens, and a 600w is around 90,000 lumens give or take.


ae86 grower said:


> also how many lumens does a 400w or 600w put out?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 2, 2012)

cheers dude, think we have it sorted tho that the gram per watt is a better gauge, i was just wondering as i got my flower bulbs out and the lumens were on the box, just couldn`t figure out what the lumens had to do with it, if you get me...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone got any tips for the Grand National?? A wiz thinkin Ballabriggs might do it again big price 16/1.

Mad Dog ya mad scouser yiu must hve some good tips???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ill give ya a tip scotty keep the hard earned money you ll lose more than you ll gain haha i wish id av bet on united to win the prem now tho lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

Always hve a flutter on the big races mate maybe not much but a hve a go.

Pucked the winner of Lincoln 25/1 Braehill 2 squid each way


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mate i av ago most weeks with fam and shit i put football on every week but ill say it again ive lost more than i ve won lol every week i av a team let me down it was man city this week for £289 on accumilator the lottery is the same so is bingo for the misses i and the misses must gamble over £50 a week lol and av done since we ve been together haha most is cained on lotto and u know ive only ever won probley £400 pound if that haha ive come to the conclusion money goes into money so the more i save the more odds i av of gettin the big1 lmfao its not worked yet so obviously ive not saved enought money haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2012)

lol aye m8 u'l jst need tae keep savin lol. prefer the flats to the jumps,less chance of a fall or bein pulled up. We'l c with ma luck jst now a should probs jst keep ma money lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 2, 2012)

so what are we saying here?
mad dog supports luton fc yes we got that
sum other silly wazzak had a fan improperly fastened to the top of his room ABOVE HIS PLANTS lmao lesson buddy bet u wont do that agaim,
billys been shady with the clones lmao
the usa are trying yet again to take over the world
OH and sum mad christian fuckers gone and shot loads of kids in the USA

andnot a comment about them lovely pictures of plants ive posted even though most of us are growing the same?? what a bunch of complete WANKERS!
:O

CHEDZ PM BAKATCHA


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Went out to watch that bastard of a team Man Unt last night. Went down the local masonic club via the bookies. Put a pound on number 32 on the roulette....about £40 back......£5 trap 3 on the 7.53 race, came in at 9/4...£17 back......£5 on Rovers to win at 7/1..........2 out of 3 aint bad. I thought Blackburn were unlucky, that Unt goalied De Gea had some great saves. Necked a few Buds and a few cheeky Jonny Walker Black Label. Im in to do some staff training today, in at 10 till 12 then Im coming straight back and getting a few Lemon doobies with a bit of FIFA


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hahhaha blackburn to win lol id rather wipe me arse on the money lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

......................


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Its fucking snowing here......Only in Scotland it can be sunny as fuck.....then snow


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

morning hoe bags
im not a horse man scotia. my mrs used do some type national jumping or something and her family close with jockys and horse trainers. she nos the horse tips i can ask her for u see wot she betting on.
should put a tenner on man u squirming another win in the last ten mins eh hahahahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

bill mymrs made me do the lawn last night as was ment snow here. looks alright out there so far. sun out the lot. i told the mrs dont listen weather men.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ment to get snow here too wtf it was hotter than the med last week!!
Mdb united are the best at late finishes lad it was on the cards all night tho haha de gea is comin on a treat to made some terrific stops and a few that might get him the save of the season !! I can see him surpassin all old united keepers if he keeps gis head down and works as he has done peeps were writin him off after a shaky start but he had neva played in prem and didnt know wot to expect which in all fairness any young keeper would !


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

prem takes some players a while fella to settle in prem. ya keeper needs butch up a lil, looks like a teenager kid hahah but he is gifted. #
na cheds i will neva say a good word bout united not even if i had a gun to my head hahaha
to old school for that shite united r the enermy haha. 
but i will say de gea is a talent but goalies dont hit top form, till 30s so he got plenty time to improve and ent bad a keeper now. never b a schmichael tho, the big racist had proper save hands(funny schmichael never went through bans for racist remarks each season to ian wright tho ent it hahaha)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 3, 2012)

Same as lad always taught the reds were enemy and neva to show em any weakness haha schmichael was in a class ov is own mate but not as vesatile as de gea as wot ive seen of him your right about him put on a few pounds tho but if he does he still needs to b as flexable as he is now ! Liverpool need to fuck there strikers off and buy better talent fuck know wot they were thinkin wen they paid that for caroll he is shit and cant hit the net enought for me dont get me wrong he is a threat but not in the same class as ian rush or torres of late lmfao!! As for surez he is fucked the lads teeth put him of wen a sight of goal comes his way he is lucky to still av em playin in the prem im sure id av to try and av an airiel dual with him and accidentally knock a few out lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

carroll should b our 3rd choice striker. heard alot rumours lfc going in for adebayor, ba, teixiero ,tello, junior hiollett,dempsey. i mean any them i b happy.
he will b a 20 a season forward wen he settles n gt comfy at club. he has alot talent that boy, wen was at newcastle he single handed ripped the top four teams apart, but he never wanted leave the toon. he a lifer there life long fan anyways.
for lfc i have been saying since last year we need get a new top class keeper, reinas been wanting to leave since torres his gay best friend left haha and now his performances r telling off this. need new right mid, a pacey tricky winger then i b happy.
thing with lfc is peeps forget they was nearly wiped off football map two year ago with old owners. we come a good way in that time and each year will improve. lfc now a long term team. as in we investing alopt in youth and owners have said they want more homegrown talent before spending and instant glory. they got right idea


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ! As for surez he is fucked the lads teeth put him of wen a sight of goal comes his way he is lucky to still av em playin in the prem im sure id av to try and av an airiel dual with him and accidentally knock a few out lol


LMAO, shergars homosapien cousin.

When it comes to England I shout for Liverpool, but Suarez I just can't get my head around.....I think Carrol (along with the hair cut) just needs a big hug, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

DST said:


> LMAO, shergars homosapien cousin.
> 
> When it comes to England I shout for Liverpool, but Suarez I just can't get my head around.....I think Carrol (along with the hair cut) just needs a big hug, lol.


Could eat an apple through a tennis racket. lol Behind every tail there is an arsehole


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Just been to the barbers and asked for a Liverpool FC haircut, ended up with a mess at the back, nothing on the sides and fuck all on top and he charged me 138M


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 3, 2012)

View attachment 2104094


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice looking bush there m8


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2012)

afternoon sex offenders, well my net was cut off coz i didnt pay the bill but mummy let me use her credit card...my mummy loves me coz im her wee cheeky soldier..............40 years old and still scrounging off my parents!!


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2012)

lmao^^^^^

Week 3 on the dogs


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Woof fucking woof


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Woof fucking woof


lol ya nob
PM mate

so any recvomendations on fast finsihhing starins NOT autos?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 3, 2012)

Hows the grows ppl?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Hows the grows ppl?


good mate by the looks iveonlty got 1 possibly 2 males out of the 7 i got down :O awsome


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ya nob
> PM mate
> 
> so any recvomendations on fast finsihhing starins NOT autos?


i just cropped a 'blue widow' at just under 6 weeks, not the biggest yeilder and maybe it couldve gone another week but as far as i was concerned it was ready. ak48 and white domina and the church are all pretty fast between 7 and 8 weeks and there ready.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 3, 2012)

everything looking good in here then


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 3, 2012)

come on lads thought we stuck together think im the only person that posts on my journal lol im poor and sad ,lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2012)

i dont even have a journal, i started one a cpl of years back but my digi-cam at time got fucked and i lost all interest. mite do one for the next grow though


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Always next time. lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2012)

lol, ah know mate but ahm jista lazy fucker.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 3, 2012)

evening all, got 4/7 females with my BSBxCB in the end so to console myself ive chucked 12 Caliband into germ lol, hows everyone been?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

story lads, got my flower bulbs fitted in so there now running along with the veg bulbs, (4 of each)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

look at u and ya mini home made domes haahaa. 
how r we ukers?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

and there doing well under them to mdb....

any strange with you?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

good good. any strange? wot u mean chap?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

anything new? any craic? must be just a saying here in ireland like hey whats up...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

i see. all good over here. smoking some high grade bout sample the mrs home baked cakes . think need start watching waste line or running more.
u no i think strange round my way means sex with stranger or something? was the text i got off a mate wen i got back uk from the dam.
"did u have any strange " i think it went hahaha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

hahahaha....can see why you were concerned so hahahaha..

started training about 3 weeks ago myself, so started walking 3 miles now running 3 miles and pushing up to 5 in a couple of weeks when the weather improves..

don`t do much other exercise or food watching, eat like a horse, shit like a lion, run like a hare hahaha...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

smoke like a train , choke like an old man hahahaha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

so how do you like to smoke the weed mdb? you a joint smoker, vape, bong?

always stick to the joints myself, joint and a cuppa, heaven..


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah a j or joint for me n a coffee haha. mayb use pipe time to time and enjoy a good bong finish the night but mines broke. i will do most methods smoking really but my norm is joint.
never got into cooking with it tho.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

gave up the beer about ten years ago so few spliffs is my only unwinding tool since then..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2012)

_*im the same joints only fuk bongs n shit im too old,,i dont smoke to get smashed or fucked up i smoke to relax and get rid of the daily pains,
i dont even use kingsize rizla i stil use small ones and join em,i dont drink or take any hard drugs, so chillaxing in front of me telle after the missus and babies gone to bed witha good ole movie si heaven to me
*_
*oh no CHEDZ pictures leaked his real one too mfg look*


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 3, 2012)

hit the nail on the head there ic3, and i have to admit i`m loveing the growing of it now, to be self sufficent with some kickass weed would be ideal for me, don`t know if it makes the news over there but couple of days ago they caught a couple of millions worth comeing in, so its going to be dry here for a while, and the stuff thats about now is like sand or some shit on it...


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't smoke to get fukked up either, but I am sure smoking my bong, it's a quality way to medicate, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Dont smoke to get fucked up!!!!!! Who the fuck are you kidding!!!!!! Please dont start talking Americano


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

Yall not like Americans, lol......

I be smokin ma bong and hittin dem squares 24/7.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Im having nightmares with odour control.....Ive got an ozone gen(replaced carbon filter), ona gel and air freshner everywhere and next doors attic is a bit smelly, now they are brand new about it but this is now 3 times they have complained. Im going to seal the wall that joins onto their attic with silicon and rape tape. Its not as bad as it was but there is still a wiff. I put the small ozone gen I had in their loft today just to look as if I was doing something......anyone got any input.....dont say move the grow coz it aint gonae happen


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Use sum expansion foam bill i know a few lads that had same problem and they used that or kingspanned the departing wall between the 2houses


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im having nightmares with odour control.....Ive got an ozone gen(replaced carbon filter), ona gel and air freshner everywhere and next doors attic is a bit smelly, now they are brand new about it but this is now 3 times they have complained. Im going to seal the wall that joins onto their attic with silicon and rape tape. Its not as bad as it was but there is still a wiff. I put the small ozone gen I had in their loft today just to look as if I was doing something......anyone got any input.....dont say move the grow coz it aint gonae happen



Is there another attic on the other side Bill? if there is maybe a grow in there too lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Is there another attic on the other side Bill? if there is maybe a grow in there too lol


lol.....Big fat NO on that one m8.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Use sum expansion foam bill i know a few lads that had same problem and they used that or kingspanned the departing wall between the 2houses


foam is on route


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2012)

Not much more you can do about the smell by the sounds of things. Except find a low scent strain next time around.

The smell is probably travelling while the lights are off, so put another fan and filter in there for when lights are off. Don't extract the air, just recycle it, that way you won't lower your temps too much.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Airwave has probably got it. If you are running extraction during lights on then effectively air should be coming from your neighbours loft. I discovered that when running my dehumidifier at night (lights off and having all extraction fans off) that because it was blowing out extracted air, this was also pushing air out of the cab into the house. So I now run extraction all night as well. You could just recycle if you are in an actic but I think this could possibly still push air through to the neighbours loft (depends on a lot of air pressure factors I would guess). If you have the dog in there it is only going to get stinkier.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Not much more you can do about the smell by the sounds of things. Except find a low scent strain next time around.
> 
> The smell is probably travelling while the lights are off, so put another fan and filter in there for when lights are off. Don't extract the air, just recycle it, that way you won't lower your temps too much.


Its doing my nut in m8.....I cant go back to growing "shitty" strains. lol Ive got the fan on 24/7 m8. Ive moved the oscilating fan so that its blowing away from the next door attic. Ill fill the gaps with foam, tape it all up. There is a small attic between the 2. Ive just found some pipes that go from my attic into the small one between the 2. There is a big ass hole for the pipes. I think Ive found the problem


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

250 quid there a 9 filter air con unit. it ment so ive read others say ment to b so good u can smoke a j in a sealed room and whack this filter thing on and in 5 mins u couldnt tell a thing. is it worth throwing one these in there loft? cant remember the name company, let me check my history on lap top as i wanted treat self to one b4


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I think Airwave has probably got it. If you are running extraction during lights on then effectively air should be coming from your neighbours loft. I discovered that when running my dehumidifier at night (lights off and having all extraction fans off) that because it was blowing out extracted air, this was also pushing air out of the cab into the house. So I now run extraction all night as well. You could just recycle if you are in an actic but I think this could possibly still push air through to the neighbours loft (depends on a lot of air pressure factors I would guess). If you have the dog in there it is only going to get stinkier.


Does the dog smell worse than livers or exo???? Im totally sealing the room today


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

or how much wood u pay to have the neighbours moved on haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> or how much wood u pay to have the neighbours moved on haha


I just gave them a ton and said to buy the kid something and have a night out on me!!! They have a 2 year old kid and I reckon they will need to move soon.Ive already asked to buy their house. Im going to make my flat into a penthouse. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

bap1700 smokestop =air quality sensor. there loads these gadgets out at min. some r better then this model. this was an example. i found a site before which had one these designed for grow rooms and had 9 or 12 different filters and ran silent but was 3 4 ton. i no u ent short cash at min i wood try treet self to one these and run for day or two. if improves wood keep if dont then return to shop.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

am glad i have 3 bed DETACHED house. these problems wood keep me up at night man


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

You ll b surprised how much the foam does for sealing your room mate just go crazy onit haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wtf is wrong with the reply box now keeps scrollin down a line haha fuck me this place is fucked up lmfao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

I reckon its this big hole with the pipes........but aye im going mental with it. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

keeps crashing for me wen i edit posts


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

My financial solution company just got a good mention on BBC1.....they asked our permission 6 months ago. They were wanting to interview but I said fuck no. Got it on record. lol We are famous


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol this place is enough to send ya crazy lmfao billy is the floorin in attic between the 2 house joined also? If so drill a few holes along the floorin and use the foam there also a freind nearly packed his op up until he figured that problem out but its not that common tbh usually the floorin is seperated but in his was straight threw and he never realised until the very last minute and last resort haha


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its doing my nut in m8.....I cant go back to growing "shitty" strains. lol Ive got the fan on 24/7 m8. Ive moved the oscilating fan so that its blowing away from the next door attic. Ill fill the gaps with foam, tape it all up. There is a small attic between the 2. Ive just found some pipes that go from my attic into the small one between the 2. There is a big ass hole for the pipes. I think Ive found the problem



Also, 3 complaints. They're gonna be pissed by now. You don't need pissed off neighbours when they know what you're doing. I'd knock the door and explain that I've done all I can and offer them £500 to put up with it - to be paid at harvest. If this grow is a one off and if they need the money, then it should be enough, but if you are going to grow there on the regular you might need to take it up to £1000.
If that isn't enough, I simply wouldn't grow there any more.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2012)

So Ozone gens aren't much cop then Billy?


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So Ozone gens aren't much cop then Billy?


Yeah they are, I've used one before, but that was in the hallway outside the grow room. In the actual grow room itself might be too much for it to deal with though.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2012)

it'll just be a different dank smell to add to the already humming exo and livers.



supersillybilly said:


> Does the dog smell worse than livers or exo???? Im totally sealing the room today


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Yeah they are, I've used one before, but that was in the hallway outside the grow room. In the actual grow room itself might be too much for it to deal with though.


Lol, So no then!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Aye they are Yorkie, just when u grow these really fucking smelly plants your having a constant battle.....sealed everything with foam and the small gaps with caulk. I can smell fuck all and I hav checked the middle attic and can smell fuck all. Mind u the lights are off. Ill check 2morrow morning in their loft after lights have been on all night. Fingers crossed problem is no longer


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye they are Yorkie, just when u grow these really fucking smelly plants your having a constant battle.....sealed everything with foam and the small gaps with caulk. I can smell fuck all and I hav checked the middle attic and can smell fuck all. Mind u the lights are off. Ill check 2morrow morning in their loft after lights have been on all night. Fingers crossed problem is no longer


The problem should b sorted if you sorted the gaps out mate im sure the neighbours would nt mind the extra income everytime u throw 1 out if they are cosha that is lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2012)

But I don't get permeation with the filter?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^^stop using fancy words What do u mean?????


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol.

......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But I don't get permeation with the filter?


It all depends on wot your growin with which size can! As he said its growin smelly as fuckweed that is causin the problem !! 
Billy wot carbon filters u using? I am havin to run a 6inch an a 4 inch together to mask the smell outside growin the same as you are pal and i get a whiff now and then so in a attic id be scrubbing with 2x6inch for deffo mate are u usin a intake at all?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

are the dog smelly billy?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds promising gaz!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> are the dog smelly billy?


depends wot part of the dog ur sniffing i guess lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

............................afternoon guys/gals/growers whats up today


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> ............................afternoon guys/gals/growers whats up today


Everybody's fine except for Billy. He's busy looking through the dictionary for the word *permeation.*


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Everybody's fine except for Billy. He's busy looking through the dictionary for the word *permeation.*


..........................http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permeation .........there ya go, just sittin makin pollen block


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Wiki'd it earlier.....still no idea.lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wiki'd it earlier.....still no idea.lol


................... what to do is find a round room and sit in the corner


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2012)

welll been for mri,fukin 6 hrs takes the piss and i fee l like a pin cussion ffs
doc rushed all my shit and brought my apps forward after seeig the leg today(wasent ment to but they called the specialist in wen they seen it)
so nect fridsay is the day amputate or ooperate ARRGGHHH


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuck me lad amputee is no jokes fuck id tell em under no uncertain terms could they lob my foot off fuck thats bollocks surely they can save it its not like u cant use it is it! and im tellin you know if u think your in pain now i know a few lads that ave amputee just under there knee and the sores are unreal it gets better so they say but hey they had no choice in it wot so eva


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

whats happening troops/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad amputee is no jokes fuck id tell em under no uncertain terms could they lob my foot off fuck thats bollocks surely they can save it its not like u cant use it is it! and im tellin you know if u think your in pain now i know a few lads that ave amputee just under there knee and the sores are unreal it gets better so they say but hey they had no choice in it wot so eva


i know mate its scarug the shit out of me tbh but another yr or so of this if it evengets better,thast the thing do i go thru a liong time of shit for em to say at te end its fucked or get it off now IF they say thats what they think,JUST GOTTA WAIT FOR MRI RESULTS soz caps lock

eazy gaz how goes it mate?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

good just back from the hydro shop(i love it in there)and i need my softsecrets to win seeds with the lass lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> good just back from the hydro shop(i love it in there)and i need my softsecrets to win seeds with the lass lol


.................... its like toys r us is to kids isnt it lol, ive just picked up a maxibright digital ballast to add to my collection


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

lucky you lol ill need to wait till cropmas lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> lucky you lol ill need to wait till cropmas lol


............lols, like it (cropmas) 6-7 weeks il have my big bomb, wheres a good time machine when u need one


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

if i had a quid every time i thought of a time machine lol rich isent the word lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> ............lols, like it (cropmas) 6-7 weeks il have my big bomb, wheres a good time machine when u need one


what you got on the go?


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what you got on the go?


 greenhouse auto big bang and dna sour cream


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2012)

mine are looking sweet veged for about a week to get em established then flipped em il maybe loose 1 or 2 max being males ive loked and it looks like i got 1 male deffo and 1 unsure and im pretty sure the rest are females,,anyone grown out and of TTT'S genetics yet as far as yeilds and quality goes?


what did ya get from hydro shop m8?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 4, 2012)

my mouths watering you got pics ?


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

having to start again with all the moving but the dna genetics are 3rd generation..............................https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514581-delvites-video-journal.html


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

i temprature stressed them to get the purple colour..........................cant wait for the taste again


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine are looking sweet veged for about a week to get em established then flipped em il maybe loose 1 or 2 max being males ive loked and it looks like i got 1 male deffo and 1 unsure and im pretty sure the rest are females,,anyone grown out and of TTT'S genetics yet as far as yeilds and quality goes?
> 
> 
> what did ya get from hydro shop m8?


Am 22 days into flower on 1 Exo x BR and 1 BSB x BR, the exo is quite a lanky fucker and the bsb is short n bushy, probs 5-6 wks to go, will be postin pics in my thread 2moz


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine are looking sweet veged for about a week to get em established then flipped em il maybe loose 1 or 2 max being males ive loked and it looks like i got 1 male deffo and 1 unsure and im pretty sure the rest are females,,anyone grown out and of TTT'S genetics yet as far as yeilds and quality goes?
> 
> 
> what did ya get from hydro shop m8?


 fingers crossed for u m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am 22 days into flower on 1 Exo x BR and 1 BSB x BR, the exo is quite a lanky fucker and the bsb is short n bushy, probs 5-6 wks to go, will be postin pics in my thread 2moz


im pretty sure the bsb is the one with roudn leaves aint it and i think ive got exos thru too cos ther are sum wat are FAR bigger than the others,mad how we all decided to do the same shit at same time,,did u do 12-12 from seed>?



delvite said:


> fingers crossed for u m8


nice 1 wen they start to look bigger(already growing well) il post sum pics,,,started adding rhiz yesterday so hopefully it hasent killed em lmao i only go up every 3 days so il see in 2 days,,,such a alzy grower i am


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Wit a fuckin mongo i am. As i was putting the ozone gen in a new place the front lid came down... the fucking ozone wasny turned on.lol

Now the full attic has a slight bleachy smell with no weed smell. I really should read destructions


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya stoner hahhaaaa


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 4, 2012)

three days in and starting to flower... well happy with these cfl`s...


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im pretty sure the bsb is the one with roudn leaves aint it and i think ive got exos thru too cos ther are sum wat are FAR bigger than the others,mad how we all decided to do the same shit at same time,,did u do 12-12 from seed>?
> 
> 
> 
> nice 1 wen they start to look bigger(already growing well) il post sum pics,,,started adding rhiz yesterday so hopefully it hasent killed em lmao i only go up every 3 days so il see in 2 days,,,such a alzy grower i am


.................ooooo i lv pics 


supersillybilly said:


> Wit a fuckin mongo i am. As i was putting the ozone gen in a new place the front lid came down... the fucking ozone wasny turned on.lol
> 
> Now the full attic has a slight bleachy smell with no weed smell. I really should read destructions


lol airiated cleanness, get the extraction on........................



CATARACT said:


> Ya stoner hahhaaaa


............................ slaps the cat 


ae86 grower said:


> three days in and starting to flower... well happy with these cfl`s...


lookin good m8y


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont really smoke the shit.....just think i know everything.lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im pretty sure the bsb is the one with roudn leaves aint it and i think ive got exos thru too cos ther are sum wat are FAR bigger than the others,mad how we all decided to do the same shit at same time,,did u do 12-12 from seed>?
> 
> 
> 
> nice 1 wen they start to look bigger(already growing well) il post sum pics,,,started adding rhiz yesterday so hopefully it hasent killed em lmao i only go up every 3 days so il see in 2 days,,,such a alzy grower i am


A wnt 12/12 to sex them then vegged for a few wks before transplanting into a 6ltr airpot for flowering


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I dont really smoke the shit.....just think i know everything.lol


lol i remember the first time i asked for advice in here and all i got was chop chop chop lol remember that bill


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol i remember the first time i asked for advice in here and all i got was chop chop chop lol remember that bill


slap slap slap. lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> slap slap slap. lol


 picks the cat up by the tail and................................[video=youtube;CILnksdTCZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CILnksdTCZE[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wots happenin lads just finished my hour an half feedin the girls haha i fuckin stink to high heaven 9 days in flower so far and already got the misses moanin about the smell on the bed sheets lmao ow well!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin lads just finished my hour an half feedin the girls haha i fuckin stink to high heaven 9 days in flower so far and already got the misses moanin about the smell on the bed sheets lmao ow well!!


 if your sick of whats comin out her mouth put sumthin in, works with mine lol  gotta feed mine tomorrow happy days....................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

This Cat will do you over like a fried kipper.


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> This Cat will do you over like a fried kipper.


......................stick to catchin tuna kitty


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> ......................stick to catchin tuna kitty


I am ripping a pigeons head of right now.....


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I am ripping a pigeons head of right now.....


hehe poke poke poke........here kitty kitty............[video=youtube;bz93tqCh6sA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz93tqCh6sA[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> if your sick of whats comin out her mouth put sumthin in, works with mine lol  gotta feed mine tomorrow happy days....................


I do but its fuckin money else she ll cut me balls off through the night haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I do but its fuckin money else she ll cut me balls off through the night haha


 their all the same m8, they all got the rollin pound signs for eyes. ive just spent 600 this weekend to keep mine sweet


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> hehe poke poke poke........here kitty kitty.......


I see the deal with you.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol i remember the first time i asked for advice in here and all i got was chop chop chop lol remember that bill



1st rule of THE UK GROWERS THREAD is don't ask for advice!
2nd rule see above lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I see the deal with you.


 u see my dealer with me where


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> 1st rule of THE UK GROWERS THREAD is don't ask for advice!
> 2nd rule see above lol


True............


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> 1st rule of THE UK GROWERS THREAD is don't ask for advice!
> 2nd rule see above lol


its all good m8 it was just a baggy n the smoke was dis-fkn-gusting lol ended up givin it away literally  uk thread has always been good crack tho i always nip in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha 4eyes fuck knows why i joined this thread its fuckin saft sum of the shit we talk about its bollox but hey its betta than talkin to the dragon lol i want i want i want thats all i eva hear atm but darlin the recession i keep tellin her lmao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Or its darlin money does nt grow on trees lmao then i get well get that shit outta me shed haha she is a darlin fo sure but im sure i could of been a millionaire without her lmfao


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha 4eyes fuck knows why i joined this thread its fuckin saft sum of the shit we talk about its bollox but hey its betta than talkin to the dragon lol i want i want i want thats all i eva hear atm but darlin the recession i keep tellin her lmao!!


 lols and ha, myns makin me pay for the fkn resession. they would have us walkin round in barrels if they could


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

It ay funny lad its a piss take i reckon why cant she grow her own haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 4, 2012)

same story chedz, shes set her heart on a new kitchen... i want a new tele as the screen on the bravia is wanked ...

when the summer grows in guess who`ll get what they want...


and it won`t be fuckin me...


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> True............


hey furball this can be arranged lol.........................[video=youtube;gUYOTIqZQpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUYOTIqZQpQ[/video]


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It ay funny lad its a piss take i reckon why cant she grow her own haha


haha i say the same thing "if you can grow it quicker you do it"


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha 4eyes fuck knows why i joined this thread its fuckin saft sum of the shit we talk about its bollox but hey its betta than talkin to the dragon lol i want i want i want thats all i eva hear atm but darlin the recession i keep tellin her lmao!!



Some? i think most of the stuff we talk about on here is bollocks it's all good though


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> same story chedz, shes set her heart on a new kitchen... i want a new tele as the screen on the bravia is wanked ...
> 
> when the summer grows in guess who`ll get what they want...
> 
> ...


 bury some.......................i did and now i have a new ballast lol ( dont tell the other half )


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Fucking pussys. Just pull rank.lol (lookin over ma shoulder)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> haha i say the same thing "if you can grow it quicker you do it"


Lol my misses is anti drugs lmao hence why i dont smoke anymore if her family knew half the shit i got upto they would dissown her lmfao the best of it is we only live a stones throw away from her perents and they av nt the clue lol i like to keep my options open i tell her haha and she comes out with the as long as u make sure no1 finds out haha as she knows im good for the money and i wont mess with it meself lol as u cant be to carefull nowadays so the young skally love it wen im on 1 and shiftin woteva i can lol little cunts earn a killin and it does me head in knowin i could do as they do if it wernt for here fam lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking pussys. Just pull rank.lol (lookin over ma shoulder)


Haha trust me i sleep with 1 eye open im sure the cunts try to fleece me haha if only she knew wot i was worth with life insurance lmfao


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol my misses is anti drugs lmao hence why i dont smoke anymore if her family knew half the shit i got upto they would dissown her lmfao the best of it is we only live a stones throw away from her perents and they av nt the clue lol i like to keep my options open i tell her haha and she comes out with the as long as u make sure no1 finds out haha as she knows im good for the money and i wont mess with it meself lol as u cant be to carefull nowadays so the young skally love it wen im on 1 and shiftin woteva i can lol little cunts earn a killin and it does me head in knowin i could do as they do if it wernt for here fam lol


lifes similaritys...............gtg peeps. peace out for now


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> same story chedz, shes set her heart on a new kitchen... i want a new tele as the screen on the bravia is wanked ...
> 
> when the summer grows in guess who`ll get what they want...
> 
> ...


anythin for a quite life ay pal lol just chain the fucker in there after she gets it done !!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 4, 2012)

delvite said:


> lifes similaritys...............gtg peeps. peace out for now


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol my misses is anti drugs lmao hence why i dont smoke anymore if her family knew half the shit i got upto they would dissown her lmfao the best of it is we only live a stones throw away from her perents and they av nt the clue lol i like to keep my options open i tell her haha and she comes out with the as long as u make sure no1 finds out haha as she knows im good for the money and i wont mess with it meself lol as u cant be to carefull nowadays so the young skally love it wen im on 1 and shiftin woteva i can lol little cunts earn a killin and it does me head in knowin i could do as they do if it wernt for here fam lol



My Mrs complete opposite lol she told her mam an dad that i was a dealer after only 2 weeks of seeing her i was like what the fuck you go and tell them that for she said don't worry they think weed is no worse than tobacco because nearly everyone around here puffs lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


...............................sould say "jesus crist i am a troll"..........do i have a troll here lols..................slaps the cat again


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> My Mrs complete opposite lol she told her mam an dad that i was a dealer after only 2 weeks of seeing her i was like what the fuck you go and tell them that for she said don't worry they think weed is no worse than tobacco because nearly everyone around here puffs lol


bin with mine 6 years but always bin in the game, as soon as i srted explainin what it exactly was they started wantin lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

how do slag bags?
shite weather again. went and watched the latest titan film yesterday. was alright if u like ya cheesey hollywood version mythology


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do slag bags?
> shite weather again. went and watched the latest titan film yesterday. was alright if u like ya cheesey hollywood version mythology


 mornin m8y, alls good  lol totally cheesey they try and bring things from way back in the past to far into the future lol but hey thats hollywood - lights/flashs/cheese


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

i went stoned off my pickle so th 3d was wasted on me, alot fights was A BLUR. kfc on way home so was a 5 star evening for me hahaha


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

i dont think id stay awake trough it lol they all have gotten the same to me.................now kfc mmmmmmmmmmm have you tryed the reggae box meal, a defo must


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah few weeks back, nd the bbq one. i went for safe option last night a fully loaded box meal with a zinger towel burger and corn on cob for side also a orginal recipe meal i think it called. was awesome.


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah few weeks back, nd the bbq one. i went for safe option last night a fully loaded box meal with a zinger towel burger and corn on cob for side also a orginal recipe meal i think it called. was awesome.


..........................gr8 now i want kfc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2012)

[video]http://share.weedportal.com/audios/1/yes-im-growing-marijuana-xd.html[/video]

Yeee Haaaaw...................


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

I worked in kfc when at Uni, hence why I rarely eat it, I need to be very drunk.

Been a while since I heard that song Yorshireman, nice one!...."I can't grow prozac in my yard", lol.


----------



## maryjane*88 (Apr 5, 2012)

between £200 and £260 an O depending on how much a**holes wanna make off us at the time, hence how just about everyone around here is starting to grow their own cos sick of getting ripped off. quality differs depending on who ur buying from lol. Growing your own- fool proof way of getting decent smoke. Up in scotland btw


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

maryjane*88 said:


> between £200 and £260 an O depending on how much a**holes wanna make off us at the time, hence how just about everyone around here is starting to grow their own cos sick of getting ripped off. quality differs depending on who ur buying from lol. Growing your own- fool proof way of getting decent smoke. Up in scotland btw


..........................please take a seat in the waiting room and we shal be with you shortly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2012)

.

...........................


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

he he iv been sitting for years now lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

going to town today to have a look at the new 60" bravia tv`s....


anyone got an new tele lately want to help me out here, have a bravia 50" and its back light projector, these suffer with purple blobs on screen, so kind aprehensive about getting another, the new ones are lcd but you know yourself once bitten....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

dst man no insider info on kfc needed fella. haha i wanna stay ignorant to the grime truth.
its a small pleasure i hold dear.
.
cheers mate haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> going to town today to have a look at the new 60" bravia tv`s....
> 
> 
> anyone got an new tele lately want to help me out here, have a bravia 50" and its back light projector, these suffer with purple blobs on screen, so kind aprehensive about getting another, the new ones are lcd but you know yourself once bitten....


If your source input is through an HDMI cable then get an LED lit set. far, far superior picture quality to any other tech with less power draw.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

my mate got a 32" smart tv and wow thats what i want£600 tho for a 32" smart as tho!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If your source input is through an HDMI cable then get an LED lit set. far, far superior picture quality to any other tech with less power draw.



good man thanks, the LED are in and around the same price so could go for either, haven``t a clue tho till i get in there and see whats in stock, had seen the 55inch but looked pixelated, so upon reveiw it turned out to be the dvd it was playing was actually off a usb stick , now thats a smart tv hahahaha........


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

no worries lad, best quality chicken from any fast food place.....



mad dog bark said:


> dst man no insider info on kfc needed fella. haha i wanna stay ignorant to the grime truth.
> its a small pleasure i hold dear.
> .
> cheers mate haha


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 5, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> my mate got a 32" smart tv and wow thats what i want£600 tho for a 32" smart as tho!


i got the same size for £175 incl delivery. Not full HD just HD ready but full hd is only worthwhile like 40 inch plus. havent really seen anything cheaper since, dont see how the quality could get £400 better tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2012)

DST said:


> no worries lad, best quality chicken from any fast food place.....


Fuck KFC, There's only 1 branch in this city (or anywhere near) and it's dead. Bradford's got Chicken coming out of it's ears! 

My Halal butcher does 20 Drumsticks for £3, Knock some batter mix up to your own taste.........


(4 Kilos of Southern Fried Chicken Mix)

Egg wash your Chicken, Roll in mix, Fry, Eat!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

That was of course said with tongue in cheek.......

The Islamic Poeliers here also have the best and cheapest chicken. Having specific butchers (Poeliers) that deal with just chicken (or birds) is quite common in NL.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

So anyone gt this draw something game app on iPhone? Silly umentipnex ur username for it buddy ?
anyone else gt a username?

My username is Ic3m4l3


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2012)

DST said:


> That was of course said with tongue in cheek.......
> 
> The Islamic Poeliers here also have the best and cheapest chicken. Having specific butchers (Poeliers) that deal with just chicken (or birds) is quite common in NL.


"Islamic Poeliers"........ROTFPMSL! How PC?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Islamic Poeliers"........ROTFPMSL! How PC?


Lol


How are them things pal? Stil on for a week today?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Lol
> How are them things pal? Stil on for a week today?


Shit dude I forgot about them, I have to go today to drop off a roll of light proof and water em after a re-pot but won't have time do those for you.

I'll sort em as soon as I can and I'll chuck you a couple for the wait.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

There ain't much PC in Holland....they still have white Duchies that dress up as gollywogs at Xmas and deliver sweets to kids, or if they been bad, smack them on the head and stick them in their sack and take them away to Spain/Morocco (which I always though never sounded too bad actually!?) The infamous Zwarte Piet's....
lots of examples like that in Clogland.


The Yorkshireman said:


> "Islamic Poeliers"........ROTFPMSL! How PC?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit dude I forgot about them, I have to go today to drop off a roll of light proof and water em after a re-pot but won't have time do those for you.
> 
> I'll sort em as soon as I can and I'll chuck you a couple for the wait.


lol

PM MATE


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

mmmm what can i do?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> mmmm what can i do?


watch sum porn mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

so ic3 can imagine u doing it haha. your just a wrong un haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

ic3 you see my Qs the other day i asked ya?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

iv got a stunning bird thats better than any porn lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

there we go got it DST lol


----------



## budbeer (Apr 5, 2012)

does any one actually know when the best time to do an outdoor grow is? ive been told end of this month?? please help.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ic3 you see my Qs the other day i asked ya?


sorry mate no,go on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yo ice ive just got that sky go app on me phone, an when i try watchin somethin it says not supported on a rooted andriod device, wtf is it on with mate?


http://androidforums.com/galaxy-s2-international-all-things-root/512243-sky-go-has-anyone-managed-beat-rooted-block-yet.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://androidforums.com/galaxy-s2-international-all-things-root/512243-sky-go-has-anyone-managed-beat-rooted-block-yet.html


Nice 1 mate ya a fuckin gem


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheak out my updates lads


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

left the tops that i took in the room but i had added my flower bulbs and now the tops although only taken last wednesday have showed signs of flower, can i re veg them or just let them go with the rest?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well im takin clones and avin em root under 12/12 light and potting em up and just throwing em into flower as ive not a veg room to veg the fuckers haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well im takin clones and avin em root under 12/12 light and potting em up and just throwing em into flower as ive not a veg room to veg the fuckers haha


im doing the same,,,wers mine ya tight fucker?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

whats monster cloning?28 days in flower when you take your cut?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> whats monster cloning?28 days in flower when you take your cut?


some people do em like that yeh so its clearley shoing nodes


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

mmm might try it as i got some goodies today lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

cool 
last lot i got wer coverd in tite nodes the day i got em


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 5, 2012)

did it work,did you re veg or flower?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

so i can just leave then so thats grand....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> did it work,did you re veg or flower?


yeh mate i revegged for a few days(ina fassion) then flowered,basically thats hwats been done anyways the momma plants been flowered for sum time then put bak into vveg

all u goota do it put under cool fluresent on 24-0 for a day or 2 then dark for 24 hrs wen ur read then put into flower or veg inur main room


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

ic3, how big did they grow, mine are just the top`s i had to take to even the canopy for flower, there about 5 inch tall, were yours much bigger?

i cut them last week so they had a few days veg, and must be growing as they showed pistils, am i right?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

mine wer jak herer here look

View attachment 2108245

thats atharvest time very short but dence and solid buds 

just been up to my grow room. for FUK SAKE pulled 3 males so 4 or 5 left and tbh i thhink ther ALL males too

WTF that shouldnt happen even with regulars,theyve all got preflowers but no white hairs just bulges growing I CANT FUCKING BELIVE IT wtf man i soo need sum clones now guys stop bin tight and sort a man out i think i feel worse about this than my leg wtf


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

i had forgotten about the leg... last time i seen a pic you were missing half you ankle.. hows it now, and do you find a few puffs to be a good medicne? seen doc lately and it works for cancer patients other chronic pain almients...

and when shipping clones whats needed to keep them alive? do you send them in rockwool cubes and stuff?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> i had forgotten about the leg... last time i seen a pic you were missing half you ankle.. hows it now, and do you find a few puffs to be a good medicne? seen doc lately and it works for cancer patients other chronic pain almients...
> 
> and when shipping clones whats needed to keep them alive? do you send them in rockwool cubes and stuff?


upsode down robinsons juice bottle with bottom cut off clone in cube put inside and a lid taped on top,make sure its nice and moist the rockwool to be enough for the journey, then put 1 clone per bottole but en in a box and pak round with screwed up newspaper if ther gunna bounce around,,if they fit snug leave em

was at mri scan yesterday and doc looked worried
bak next friday and wer discussing operate or amputate HIS WORDS not mine so im kinda shittin it


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

cool..

think theres a few guys on irish thread miight swap clones, now we have have the knowhow..

i`ll let my clones go as is for now, and if they get like yours i`d be well happy... yeild is all good and all, but i`d prefer stronger weed to more weight of weaker stuff...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> cool..
> 
> think theres a few guys on irish thread miight swap clones, now we have have the knowhow..
> 
> i`ll let my clones go as is for now, and if they get like yours i`d be well happy... yeild is all good and all, but i`d prefer stronger weed to more weight of weaker stuff...


yeh i got 4.5 of 8 clones 12-12 from the day i got em

BUT IT was grade propper nice smoke and smached u all over lol im the sdame id rather have a small bag or top shelve than a big bag of shit


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 5, 2012)

i`m growing with cfl`s have just over 500 true watts and well impressed with how there doing under them, there flowering well even tho its day 4 only, plenty of hairs on all 4 even the runt no.5 is flurishing, and the two clone, so should be able to supply myself for a while, as said a few joints of strong weed will do me each day so a few oz will get me to next harvest, so cloneing will take what off the whole prosess?


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2012)

evening peeps.................... im telly watchin, mj smokin, kfc munchin all green n good and happy  hows all


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 5, 2012)

y the need for dark wen u flip back flower wen u reveg?
surely that wood confuse them more and take longer to go into veg mode. but each to own we all have r own ways, best do wot works for u i guess.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> y the need for dark wen u flip back flower wen u reveg?
> surely that wood confuse them more and take longer to go into veg mode. but each to own we all have r own ways, best do wot works for u i guess.


same as wen u put imto flower u 24 hr dark em its resets ther internal clock dont it,
not my thing my pal whos been growing commerically for yrs thats hsi thing and as he tought me i just do it
for teh finer help i come here as hese just a plant it and it will grow guy buiys fems wont use clones type of deal


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

Good morning uk howz it going today?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Good morning uk howz it going today?


I am good m8


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 6, 2012)

Hows you this fine morning ??


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

goooooooooooooooood mornin uk.........the white has gone and the gray has landed ( sounds like lotr in reverse lols )


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

morning one and all.
looks warmer today


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

always good with wake and bake,mad man if none lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

buckets/gravity bong is the way to wake..........................................oh yeh


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

My RooR helps me kick start the day....Sour Cherry and bubble hash, got to get my 5 a day, or whatever the fek it is...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

weekend for me so sobber time haha, ran out smoke but got my kids round later so i b busy enough haha.
monday i will get more unless i get stressed, then i wil treat self.
cant think if my team r playing this weekend? wonder who we can loose against today haha.
ic3 my way off thinking if it in flower mode and u give it 24 hour darkness it may think summer at an end and rush into flower harder, and as we no the longer or further in flower ,the hard or longer it takes go to veg again?
like i said tho just my way thinking.
u say bout ya foot yesterday? not good man hope it ends up being simple op and not take the foot off. 
must b a right worry for ya. good luck with it all and next time if ever i hope u go hospital in 1st few days and miss out months pain and sofa sleeping. with your height u must mash up back from sofa sleeping
so on a lighter note u dont wanna b a 23 stone 6,7 foot , one footed tranny, the only one in the uk do ya hahahaha. i mean where wood u buy ya schoes from? and the dancing gigs will dry up as drag artists (so i hear ) r ment b entertaining not depressing, becos they lost there best moves and cant wrap leg round pole haha hahaha.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> My RooR helps me kick start the day....Sour Cherry and bubble hash, got to get my 5 a day, or whatever the fek it is...


...........i follow that advice -1. bucket - 2. bong - 3. pipe - 4. lung - 5 vape = your 5 a day  mmmmmmmmmmmm sour cherry ( mimics homer aaarrgggggg )


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Good man Del, a bong a day keeps the doctor away, and it's better than a fukkin apple.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Good man Del, a bong a day keeps the doctor away, and it's better than a fukkin apple.


they grow apples we grow weed............... or better yet--------an apple pipe


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

is the bb site having teething problems? or is my lappy on final legs as i cant click on the products to get more info. i was trying see wot breeds went into the two cherrys on the menu.
the sour looks alot more colourful in pics looks near like a cherry where the other pic not so colourful.
was just trying see which one b better for my needs and thought if im having trouble then sure others might b also.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is the bb site having teething problems? or is my lappy on final legs as i cant click on the products to get more info. i was trying see wot breeds went into the two cherrys on the menu.
> the sour looks alot more colourful in pics looks near like a cherry where the other pic not so colourful.
> was just trying see which one b better for my needs and thought if im having trouble then sure others might b also.


bb....... m8?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

show offs lol,DST


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

I just went through it and got onto all the relevant screen mad dog....I was using FF browser.

Let me try with IE as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

www.breedersboutique.com 


delvite said:


> bb....... m8?


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

i use ff and dnt have probs browsing............................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

hey another plug for u haha. i will have another go fruit and looksey


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

yup, it's IE explorer that is the problem. I just tried and same thing, the descriptions do not expand in the Seed section. Don's man was having problem with IE so I'll let him know. Cheers and sorry on behalf of BB for the pants usability .


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hey another plug for u haha. i will have another go fruit and looksey


...............................needs an avi...............http://www.sherv.net/lol.moving-emoticon-9.html


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

i managed get on it now. was the section on right on seed section. couldnt click on it to get the details, but its fine now for me.
no need for sorry i just thought wood let u no,may slow down few orders for the bb collective.
wow the cherrrys seem very different, think the sour is for me. has alot nice strains in it, am suprised with all them tasty strains its descibed as a day time smoke hahah, bet wood rip my head off hahahaha
and the cheery assasin in the stinky cherry? never heard that before.
many more new ones on way out soon?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...............................needs an avi...............http://www.sherv.net/lol.moving-emoticon-9.html


i like to b different matey. makes me more unique here not having avi here. haha makes the air mystery around me hahahahaha


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

I actually think the non coloured Sour Cherry pheno has a bit more power to it, and the Redish one as well. But I chopped the purple one a bit earlier.

There are always new things happening.....I got a Kush x Exo Cheese just popped out of the ground. Maybe do something with that if it turns out to be something nice. The lads at Devils Harvest have done well with their Kuchi, which is a SFV og kush x exo.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

devils harvest? this another seed company or another part bb? wots sfv?
cool nice no the menu is ever expanding. u must spend alot time day dreaming up new strains. must b a great.
right cant put it off any longer i need a full english.
hahah oh yeah dst wot is it with the dutch having chicken sausages with a fry up??
was 1st thing i did wen i got back was cook a pork sausage sandwich. god how i missed them.
spicy chicken sausage wen u not expecting really makes ya breaky taste crap.
my hotel did a all u can eat type thing, had fry ups,cerials,pancakes,fruits,youghurts,cold meats and cheeses,muffins and loads more and it was good food bar the chicken sausages.
also next time u have a meeting at the hotel i was at u wanna try the lamb if u havent already. comes in balls on a skewer. some most tender and tasty lamb ive had


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i like to b different matey. makes me more unique here not having avi here. haha makes the air mystery around me hahahahaha


but i like little movin thingys on the screen lol...........................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

Ey up lads,
I've no Friday porn but you can see how the girls are coming on after The Lab's been moved 3 times in the past 2 months.

Just a little veg cupboard until I build the big tent some time next week.


And check out the dirty ashtray bagseed, coming along nicely!

(Then)



(Now)

And I found these in Homebase so I had to have some.
Purple Haze Carrots!


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

nice pics m8y......... are they the f1 carrots i was gonna get them.....................have you thought of purchasing a tent 1 x 1 x 2 is only £50


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

i always thought carrots wasnt that colour originally. thought they was breed or modified to b orange to b more pleasing on the eyes. that or was some crap i heard many moons ago


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

lol so they are...................im so stoned i didnt read the packet


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i always thought carrots wasnt that colour originally. thought they was breed or modified to b orange to b more pleasing on the eyes. that or was some crap i heard many moons ago


rainbow carrots lol..........................http://www.grow-it-organically.com/carrot-varieties.html


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

carrots had something added to them eons ago, I am sure it was the Dutch for the bloody Royal family, who are the Oranje....I may just be talking shite,


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

na think your right i remember something along them lines


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> carrots had something added to them eons ago, I am sure it was the Dutch for the bloody Royal family, who are the Oranje....I may just be talking shite,


[h=1]Carrots Used to Be Purple Before the 17th Century[/h]

Today I found out, before the 17th century, almost all carrots cultivated were purple. The modern day orange carrot wasnt cultivated until Dutch growers in the late 16th century took mutant strains of the purple carrot, including yellow and white carrots and gradually developed them into the sweet, plump, orange variety we have today. Before this, pretty much all carrots were purple with mutated versions occasionally popping up including the yellow and white carrots. These however were rarely cultivated and lacked the purple pigment anthocyanin, which gave carrots back then their distinctive purple color.
It is thought that the modern day orange carrot was developed by crossing the mutated yellow and white rooted carrots as well as varieties of wild carrots, which are quite distinct from cultivated carrots.
Some think that the reason the orange carrot became so popular in the Netherlands was in tribute to the emblem of the House of Orange and the struggle for Dutch independence. This could be, but it also might just be that the orange carrots that the Dutch developed were sweeter tasting and more fleshy than their purple counterparts, thus providing more food per plant and being better tasting.


Bonus Factoids:


It is actually possible to turn your skin a shade of orange by massively over consuming orange carrots.
Orange carrots get their bright orange color from beta-carotene. Beta-carotene metabolizes in the human gut from bile salts into Vitamin A.
The origins of the cultivated carrot is rooted in the purple carrot in the region around modern day Afghanistan.
When cultivation of the garden style orange carrot lapses for a few generations, the carrots revert back to their ancestral carrot types, which are very different from the current garden variety.
In ancient times, the root part of the carrot plant that we eat today was not typically used. The carrot plant however was highly valued due to the medicinal value of its seeds and leaves. For instance, Mithridates VI, King of Pontius (around 100BC) had a recipe for counteracting certain poisons with the principle ingredient being carrot seeds. It has since been proven that this concoction actually works.
The Romans believed carrots and their seeds were aphrodisiacs. As such, carrots were a common plant found in Roman gardens. After the fall of Rome however, carrot cultivation in Europe more or less stopped until around the 10th century when Arabs reintroduced them to Europe.
British gunners in WWII were able to locate and shoot down German planes at night due to the invention of radar, which the Germans knew nothing about. To cover up the invention and extreme effectiveness of radar, the British spread about an urban legend that said that they massively increased the night vision of their pilots by having them consume large amounts of carrots. This lie not only convinced the Germans, but also had a bonus effect of causing many British people to start planting their own vegetable gardens, including planting carrots. This urban legend has persisted even to this day.
The largest carrot every grown was 19 pounds; grown by John Evans in 1998 in Palmer, Alaska.
The Vegetable Improvement Center at Texas A&M recently developed a purple-skinned, orange fleshed carrot called the Beta Sweet. This carrot is specialized to include substances that prevent cancer. It also has extremely high beta-carotene content.
Almost one third of all carrots distributed throughout the world come from China, which is the largest distributor of carrots in the world. Following them on gross production is Russia and then the United States.
Although the orange carrot was not cultivated before the 16th and 17th centuries, there is a reference in a Byzantine manuscript around 512AD which depicts an orange rooted carrot, suggesting that at least this mutant variety of carrot could be found at this time......................woohoo 
​


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

say somthing like that ^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> nice pics m8y......... are they the f1 carrots i was gonna get them.....................have you thought of purchasing a tent 1 x 1 x 2 is only £50


I have a 1.2m square Hydrogarden but it's for kids really, I'm not fucking around with change this time. 
I need 4 square metres, They'll be trees in 15L pots by the time they flower.

The pheno with more Cheese in it is viney as fuck, It'll be a challenge keeping up with them when they get big


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have a 1.2m square Hydrogarden but it's for kids really, I'm not fucking around with change this time.
> I need 4 square metres, They'll be trees in 15L pots by the time they flower.
> 
> The pheno with more Cheese in it is viney as fuck, It'll be a challenge keeping up with them when they get big


 2 x 2 x 2 is £120............. i think of my tent as an ozone buffer > more controll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> 2 x 2 x 2 is £120............. i think of my tent as an ozone buffer > more controll


I haven't got £120, I've got about half that spare but to be honest if I was gonna buy a 2x2 then I'd be looking to pay around £300+ and get quality with metal corners.
I spent £120 on my 1.2x1.2 and the corners split after 2 extractions, you get what you pay for and £50 for a 1x1 wouldn't even enter my head.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

im really tempted to over dose on carrots now and see if i can become mr tango.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im really tempted to over dose on carrots now and see if i can become mr tango.


Holland and Barrett sell Carotene tablets for a few quid, you can do it quicker with those.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

how long wood it last for? as in how long wood u b orange?
anybody been stupid enough to do it before?


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I haven't got £120, I've got about half that spare but to be honest if I was gonna buy a 2x2 then I'd be looking to pay around £300+ and get quality with metal corners.
> I spent £120 on my 1.2x1.2 and the corners split after 2 extractions, you get what you pay for and £50 for a 1x1 wouldn't even enter my head.


 i woulda sent them back lol played hell bloody plastic bits lol ive got nylon  i get a new 1 every time ( just in case ) and sell the old 1


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how long wood it last for? as in how long wood u b orange?
> anybody been stupid enough to do it before?


......................this could be an interesting/funny experiment but ask yourslf this - whys bugs bunny gray lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how long wood it last for? as in how long wood u b orange?
> anybody been stupid enough to do it before?


Don't know how long it would last but young birds do tons of the stuff for that reason.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im really tempted to over dose on carrots now and see if i can become mr tango.


was gonna tango slap u but outa rep bro................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> i woulda sent them back lol played hell bloody plastic bits lol ive got nylon  i get a new 1 every time ( just in case ) and sell the old 1


Yeah Plastic/Nylon same shit, Still crap.

I got some better quality replacements from a guy down south but they're £5 each and you need 8!

Next time I buy a tent It'll be metal all the way.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah Plastic/Nylon same shit, Still crap.
> 
> I got some better quality replacements from a guy down south but they're £5 each and you need 8!
> 
> Next time I buy a tent It'll be metal all the way.


 suppose lol but i aint complainin yet.........................although threre was this 1 tent i got which was utterly pathetic........even had plastic clips on the ends of the main light support bar.....................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

i just found a site some bird did it for 29 days straight, only ate carrots n drank carrot juice. yeah it just makes u look tanned really. wasnt the effect i was hoping for. 
woodnt b a good a prank spiking ya mates and they all looking tanned up. rather they was all mr tangos. make a great picture or a stag do event so the grooms bright orange on his weddinbg snaps hahahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> suppose lol but i aint complainin yet.........................although threre was this 1 tent i got which was utterly pathetic........even had plastic clips on the ends of the main light support bar.....................



Lol, My bars just have the ends bent into hooks and sit on top.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i just found a site some bird did it for 29 days straight, only ate carrots n drank carrot juice. yeah it just makes u look tanned really. wasnt the effect i was hoping for.
> woodnt b a good a prank spiking ya mates and they all looking tanned up. rather they was all mr tangos. make a great picture or a stag do event so the grooms bright orange on his weddinbg snaps hahahahaha


 mr bean trick - 1 cherrybomb + 1 tin of orange paint


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i just found a site some bird did it for 29 days straight, only ate carrots n drank carrot juice. yeah it just makes u look tanned really. wasnt the effect i was hoping for.
> woodnt b a good a prank spiking ya mates and they all looking tanned up. rather they was all mr tangos. make a great picture or a stag do event so the grooms bright orange on his weddinbg snaps hahahahaha


He says whilst trying to find the LD50 of Beta-Carotene!


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, My bars just have the ends bent into hooks and sit on top.


......................mine too, thank fk


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

is everyone into softsecrets?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

site keeps c rashing for me


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> site keeps c rashing for me


me two its a pain


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

i know man and i dont want to move forums as it takes long enough to get trust lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok lads alot off ppl are asking if i have room 2 try sample,journal there seeds coz they have 2 much and no space,so if anyone has same idea then give me a pm or [email protected](this is 2 help as i have over 20 seeds and cutts cuming on tues)thanks you know who you are,ov the samples go with out saying peaceand happy growin
ps hope this isent taken the wrong way(tribute grows lol)


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

my rhm%HUMIDITY keeps going from 0 to 30 lights on and 50 off,iv even been soaking towels hanging them up?????????any ideas iv no cash ither so need to be cowboy lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

havent bothered with humidity or ph yet.
will do as get more grow toys to collection soz cant help


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> my rhm%HUMIDITY keeps going from 0 to 30 lights on and 50 off,iv even been soaking towels hanging them up?????????any ideas iv no cash ither so need to be cowboy lol


 ...............................whats your room made of if you dnt mind me askin m8?


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

*efficient humidity fix*

try this...get a 1L pot, and a good piece of heavy cloth approx 12"2, soak the cloth in the water, and use it like a wick, so the cloth is 50/50 in/out of the water, and spread the bit out of the water out, you want to maximise the surface area to get the moisture in the air quickly, that way it has a chance to build up, and effect the air - waiting for it to evaporate from a liquid mass would be, and is too slow of a process to be efficiect.
est................3 of those 1l pots and cloths and get 60% rh.......... also use a fan heater, that makes for quick dry/evap, however 60% is perfect for veg because you can also spray too, a good misting takes it up to 80-90% ..............​


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

Its a closet grow bud


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

Is it ok to spray or not when lights are on,iv had burned leafs before lol?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

no no no , no spraying with lights on dude, water will act as a magnifier glass and burn ya leafs.
u will get lil white or see through spots to start with ,which can encourage disease and will get worse and slowly die off in some cases.
do it in morning before lights on or at night after lights off.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no no no , no spraying with lights on dude, water will act as a magnifier glass and burn ya leafs.
> u will get lil white or see through spots to start with ,which can encourage disease and will get worse and slowly die off in some cases.
> do it in morning before lights on or at night after lights off.


totally agree, after lights off when they thirsty


----------



## godzilar (Apr 6, 2012)

jesus up in scotland we´r sellin at 250 a oz,,iv got a wee tent 1.2 sq it does me 4-6 plants,,,i am lookin for an invester iv got a massive room not beín used would love to put it to good use,,24pot iws system would do 12000´14000 quid,,any1 intrested????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

Buy sum dutch masters penertrator and your good to soray wen lights are on gaz mate biy there liquid light to go with it and you ll see the magic work!! No ns it astonished me


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Buy sum dutch masters penertrator and your good to soray wen lights are on gaz mate biy there liquid light to go with it and you ll see the magic work!! No ns it astonished me


wots this chap?sounds interesting?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

godzilar said:


> jesus up in scotland we´r sellin at 250 a oz,,iv got a wee tent 1.2 sq it does me 4-6 plants,,,i am lookin for an invester iv got a massive room not beín used would love to put it to good use,,24pot iws system would do 12000´14000 quid,,any1 intrested????


yeh dude il invest you want my name and addy? il even bring u 30 clones if u want LMAO

ill invest the grand total OF,.........3 dimps and 1 rizla with the gummissing


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

ic3 there u r. hows th male count going?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 there u r. hows th male count going?


pulled 3 last nite or 4? cant remember,,,im going up to take sum pics when the wife goes out so il post when done,,not feeling very warm and fuzzy about it like

just gunna donwload r5 of man on a ledge and contraband


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

how many plants u got in total now still? na sounds bit rough but way it goes sometimes chap.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

were they clones or reg seeds ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> were they clones or reg seeds ic3?


was that last batch TTT did dunno i may be wrong about 2 but heres sum pics soz i got the best ones i could iphone cameras suk


5 plants left 4 i took puics off agan sorrys about qaulity wen im stood up shakling in pain hard to get a clean shot,,,il buyy camera next week


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

dont think they showing yet mate from wot i can see. one looked lil on fem side i think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dont think they showing yet mate from wot i can see. one looked lil on fem side i think


thers 2 with a pile of balls on the top, the rest arent so much white spikes ther like spikey green bushels going in a circle pointingu p up kinda hard to see on them pic
photo 1 is male no doubt its like a little pyramid of balls but the preflowers on 7 and 9 are what im talking about and 1 plants so spindley its not doing anything,,so maybe not all males but im only gunna be left with 2 and under a 600 hps thats wayy overkill so im just counting on my man(he knows who is is the stoner)


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

i c male.....................good evening uk


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

pics 1-2 male, 3 nt sure and cant tell with the rest..................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> pics 1-2 male, 3 nt sure and cant tell with the rest..................


yeh the rest the preflowers are like a round cirlce of spikey green spikes lol never seen preflowers like that,,i just normally see the white hairs cumming out of spikes


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots this chap?sounds interesting?


Shit u lads are in the dark look it up ill out it uo against any foliar soray goin its that good its like your plants are on steds with 1 application per week u can do Twice a week but im to busy tbh and i find that 1 is enough!!

Fuck me ukrg your not avin any luck are you ya unlucky cunt let me get on me feet with this perpetual and ill get ya sum clones down to ya ive threw 2 male and 3 female bsbxbr so far got 4 female left but only gonna keep the 1 so im gonna av to take the jump and choose which pheno im gonna grow out and maybe take sum clones be4 its to late!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Shit u lads are in the dark look it up ill out it uo against any foliar soray goin its that good its like your plants are on steds with 1 application per week u can do Twice a week but im to busy tbh and i find that 1 is enough!!
> 
> Fuck me ukrg your not avin any luck are you ya unlucky cunt let me get on me feet with this perpetual and ill get ya sum clones down to ya ive threw 2 male and 3 female bsbxbr so far got 4 female left but only gonna keep the 1 so im gonna av to take the jump and choose which pheno im gonna grow out and maybe take sum clones be4 its to late!



i know mate my luck goes from good to better dont it lmao fuk me im having a bad yr,,,havent told the missus yet shel be pissed and have a rite go about teh leki weve paid for all males lmao fukity fuk clones only for me know,, u got any of the exo left?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pic 4 is female ya donkey quick clone the cunt lmao and dont kill em ya fuckin butcher haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate my luck goes from good to better dont it lmao fuk me im having a bad yr,,,havent told the missus yet shel be pissed and have a rite go about teh leki weve paid for all males lmao fukity fuk clones only for me know,, u got any of the exo left?


I av mate but not took any clones of em yet im gonna wait till 4th week of flower just befor i use hammerhead and take a load


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

i think number 7 is a female too

never done clones mate,,,and its not like i interfere with em and turned em male lol i only go up twice a week..told u im shit iwth seeds

should be getting 4-6 clones in a week or 2 so all shoudl be well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2012)

anyways gtg get me leg up its fucking twanging

started with 10 il end up 1ith 2 max i bet ya lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

why nt do feminised? after my big bomb ive gt my sour cream then after that im gonna look for a tangarine dream clone to work with


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Buy sum dutch masters penertrator and your good to soray wen light?s are on gaz mate biy there liquid light to go with it and you ll see the magic work!! No ns it astonished me


so let me get this straight as had trouble reading matey. there twos sprays/foliar feeds here?


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

....................... dont you just lv m8s, jut got a supernova hood for nothing


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 6, 2012)

cant go wrong then


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

you can take clones in week four of flower? wow i didn`t know that...

and ic3, got the lecky bill today, she was on one about it until i showed her how much it takes to run my few cfl`s, then how much it takes to run the dryer for 4 hours each day......

that ended it there and then...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so let me get this straight as had trouble reading matey. there twos sprays/foliar feeds here?


No the penertrator acts so u can spray with lights on like a soapy mix would and the liquid light is foliar spray that make your plants thrive and act like they arevon steriods !! Ive been usin the stuff for over 2 years maybe 3 and i saw a diffrence a few hours after applying it the first time just raise your lights to as far as u can and you ll be sweet it makes ya leaves stretch for the light and a 600 is maybe a 650 to your plants as they seem to think


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

just got to wait to hook it up m8 its gonna get rid of some heat and humidity from the bud room. im gunna have to re-setup my extraction now tho  gonna have it goin from bud room to mother room and filter from there......................but on the upside the humidity is gonna go up in the mother room


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> you can take clones in week four of flower? wow i didn`t know that...
> 
> and ic3, got the lecky bill today, she was on one about it until i showed her how much it takes to run my few cfl`s, then how much it takes to run the dryer for 4 hours each day......
> 
> that ended it there and then...


Take em as late as u want you ll end up with clones that will produce more bud than a clone took from a vegging plant imo


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

think myself and ic3 were talking about the same thing yesterday, but i was on about a clone that was taken at end of veg and flipped to flower itself with the rest of them, they were in the room and i had put in my flower bulbs, he was showing me pics of what his looked like on harvest, but to take then late in flower will they stay flowering or revert to veg to grow roots?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

All clone will revert to veg to sum degree regardless of it being in 12/12 they need to grow enough of a root structure to flower so you ll get alittle veg no matter wot u do to em im rootin clones under 12/12 also and not had 1 not root tbh if i were ukrg id be clonin those females now saves fuckin around and he knows wot he got i hate beans and tbh i think im just gonna crack em and plant em at random spots all round town haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

been scouting spots for summer gurilla grow and its harder than it seems, when you consider traffic and stuff....

have a spot in woods thats very very private but its a trek to get up there each time they need a feed...


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> been scouting spots for summer gurilla grow and its harder than it seems, when you consider traffic and stuff....
> 
> have a spot in woods thats very very private but its a trek to get up there each time they need a feed...


LOL......................tryd a couple white widow clones out about a week ago, i bet they white now  i kept a couple of clones of some hermie ww gen and put them out


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuck the feedin bollox just find a spot next to a canal haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

ah i`d like to keep my eye on them every now and then, thing is tho theres so many lads about shooting and stuff they`d be found...

but in the forrestry no one would be even near there... decisions decisions...


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pulled 3 last nite or 4? cant remember,,,im going up to take sum pics when the wife goes out so il post when done,,not feeling very warm and fuzzy about it like
> 
> just gunna donwload r5 of man on a ledge and contraband



Your like Jeffrey Dahmer with all those blokes in the cupboard lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

only after haveing a good smoke do i realise how much reality sucks....

been sober for only a day and i hate it..... roll on harvest....

and thats not for weeks yet... god dawm it...


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 6, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> only after haveing a good smoke do i realise how much reality sucks....
> 
> been sober for only a day and i hate it..... roll on harvest....
> 
> and thats not for weeks yet... god dawm it...


There is a seedbank website that has a hidden link you click to buy weed from in vancoover buddy it works i done it once before but it took 2 weeks to reach me in the uk were i was at the time. Its super dry and compressed in faxpaper to hide it but it is still really potent stuff! They even give you an encrypted email site to use were your emails (inbox and sentbox)are deleted after 24 hours haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks a million bigjoint, ah its a cash issue aswell as local area been wiped clean by the coppers, theres a guy local that sells to few lads, he`s a grower also but he wants top dollar for like 2 grams of weed, that lasts me about a day....

not to worry harvest is comeing in few weeks i`ll eek by till then, and again thanks...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wakey wakey fuck faces!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Your like Jeffrey Dahmer with all those blokes in the cupboard lol


 ........................pmsl lol, mornin uk ( big yawn )


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Think I might run an exo outdoors this year. The exo's on the right, been vegging a few weeks already, so I reckon if I put it out for the summer it should be a fekkin tree by the end of the season. Mr West reckons cheese should be vegged to washing machine size, think I'll go for industrial washing machine size. (or at least try...)






Morning UK. Happy Easter weekend.


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2012)

lookin good, i like the leatheryness of the leaves shows she been treated gooood


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Cheers Delvite. I've had em packed into the veg tent for a bit too long, cleaned a lot of the shit from the bottom that wasn't getting much light. But all in all, they should be rocking for a good flower. Getting them out soon is good training for the amazing sun we will be getting soon (lmfao).


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2012)

never to long to veg as long as you take care of them, i can just about see the sun your talking about.........nope eye floater sorry


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

I reckon if you can get them through the season in Europe you get quality, its the mold, pm, and bugs - which if you think is hard to control indoors - I was fighting every freaking day with my outdoor last year. The sun was shit the whole season, we had around 1 1/2 weeks of amazing sun in September (or was it October..?) and my girls just exploded. The resin you get on them is amazing, I got some of the best bubble hash ever from the outdoor. Smelled like sour sweeties (cola bottles).

I think what I am trying to say is, them just being outdoors and getting sun (it's still there, even though we don't see it often) is enough to get good herb. It's just the elements around them that need controling. But that's not impossible.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

good morning uk and all lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

shite weather i see. rain the whole shebang. dont think its a day for the park today.
how r we all?
cheds so wot u say the penetrator thingy was for? do me a favour right down the products and the makers and i will web search it n do lil research if thats ok dude, cheers.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

found a mini flying bug in my tent today? kinda like a fruit fly i guess? these a hazard to my plants or they harmless?
1st case i had with any bugs so wanna get it sorted asap
will go through tent later and look for damaged leafs, just on full spec(the light) and havent been up for long so dont wanna fry my eyes looking in tent


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Think I might run an exo outdoors this year. The exo's on the right, been vegging a few weeks already, so I reckon if I put it out for the summer it should be a fekkin tree by the end of the season. Mr West reckons cheese should be vegged to washing machine size, think I'll go for industrial washing machine size. (or at least try...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin healthy as fuck d nice shine to em after a soak imo nothin looks as good as a mj plant after a good mistin down they sure do look happy +rep

sorry bro ive gotta spread my love !! Piece a shit


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> I reckon if you can get them through the season in Europe you get quality, its the mold, pm, and bugs - which if you think is hard to control indoors - I was fighting every freaking day with my outdoor last year. The sun was shit the whole season, we had around 1 1/2 weeks of amazing sun in September (or was it October..?) and my girls just exploded. The resin you get on them is amazing, I got some of the best bubble hash ever from the outdoor. Smelled like sour sweeties (cola bottles).
> 
> I think what I am trying to say is, them just being outdoors and getting sun (it's still there, even though we don't see it often) is enough to get good herb. It's just the elements around them that need controling. But that's not impossible.


i keep playin with out but am stickin n studying in atm lol, rudarallis is good fo europe can grow a 10c+ some strains


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

good morning uk and all lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

i must be wrecked doubble posting lol


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

morning gaztoth,

cheers cheds, and they hadn't actually been sprayed this morning 

I think a lot of weed can go outdoor Delvite. Genetics these days are so varied and hybrids have more strength and vigour in some cases. I have had weed out way below 10 and it's been fine (and not ruderallis). I am not syaing you would want prolonged periods at that temp, but as long as there is daylight they will grow. Happy studying.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

i just thought you were feeling ignored, lol......



gaztoth said:


> i must be wrecked doubble posting lol


----------



## Airwave (Apr 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Take em as late as u want you ll end up with clones that will produce more bud than a clone took from a vegging plant imo


Where did you get that from?


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Where did you get that from?


From his opinion>>>*




Originally Posted by cheddar1985  
Take em as late as u want you ll end up with clones that will produce more bud than a clone took from a vegging plant imo

*
Saying that, I also find a revegged clone from flower produces, like a reveg plant, wacky and bushy plants that can actually produce very well indeed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

Defo creates more bud sites. Morning guys/girls/Dura. Bit of a stone over today. Big fryup in order


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

Eeya Chedder, 

*CANNA Part A
*N-P-K = 4-0-1
Calcium is 4.5%
Density 1176 g/l
Derived from Calcium Nitrate and Potassium Nitrate
4 Litres of concentrate
16.72 grams of Potassium Nitrate
526.0 grams of Yara Calcium Nitrate
72.3 grams Iron DPTA 7%*

CANNA Part B 
*N-P-K = 1-4-2
Magnesium 1.2%
Sulphur 1%
Density 1108 g/l
Derived from: Magnesium Nitrate, Magnesium Sulphate, and Potassium Phosphate
4 Litres of concentrate
82 grams Magnesium Nitrate
136 grams Magnesium Sulphate
135.2 grams Mono-Potassium Phosphate
Trace minerals which are:
11.1 grams Zinc Sulphate 
7.8 grams Manganese Sulphate 
9.9 grams Copper Sulphate 
14.5 grams Boric Acid 
.1 gram Sodium Molybdate 

Also if you use Canna Coco, you more than likely will not need CalMag. This is because Calmag is composed of 1.2% Mg and 3.2% calcium, Ingredients are Calcium Nitrate and Magnesium Nitrate. The exact same ingredients already in Canna Coco, and Canna already has them in larger quantities than the Calmag. So adding the Calmag is redundant.
*
CAL MAG PLUS
*N-P-K = 2-0-0
1.94% Nitrate Nitrogen
.06% water soluble nitrogen
3.2% Calcium
1.2% Magnesium
.1% chelated iron

Derived from: Calcium Nitrate 15.5-0-0
Magnesium Nitrate 15% MgO (9.5 Mg%) and 11% Nitrate Nitrogen
Iron DPTA 6%

For 3.8 Litres
143.0 grams Magnesium Nitrate
43.4 grams Yara Calcium Nitrate
16.1 grams Iron DPTA 6%
1.2 grams Sodium Benzoate (as a preservative)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

Here we have Advanced Nutrients Hammerhead PK 9/18.
Hammerhead contains Mono-Potassium Phosphate and Potassium Nitrate but as I don't want any extra Nitrogen in MY bloom booster, I have substituted this for Potassium Sulphate (the plants benefiting from the extra Sulphur).

(This analysis is from 4/10 but that's AN changing the ratios 3 times, Regardless of this it has the same ingredients as 9/18 ).

Recipe as follows for 1 Litre size....

MonoPotassium Phosphate (0-52-34) 78.2g
Sulphate of Potash (0-0-41) 91.8g
Distilled or RO water, to top up to the 1L mark
As a preservative you can add 1g of sodium benzoate if you wish (food preservative).


Knock yourself up a makeshift lab in the kitchen and your good to go!


The ingredients (minus water) to make more than 10 litres of Hammerhead cost me about £12,a kilo of potassium sulphate is less than £4!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

Easy Billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

Awrite Yorkie boyo. Happenin! Im just about to get ma shit together and head out wae the birds dad. I forsee Moscow Mules


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> i just thought you were feeling ignored, lol......


ye that 2 no one looks at my journals lol poor me he he constructive criticism welcome well any lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

how does the rep thing work(points thing)?iv 1853


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Awrite Yorkie boyo. Happenin! Im just about to get ma shit together and head out wae the birds dad. I forsee Moscow Mules


Busting Cocktails early doors!............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ye that 2 no one looks at my journals lol poor me he he constructive criticism welcome well any lol


You need to post bigger pictures mate, can't see fuck all in a thumbnail.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You need to post bigger pictures mate, can't see fuck all in a thumbnail.


i dont know how 2 do it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

When u insert double click the image and make it full size.

Vodka, ginger beer and lime is hardly a cocktail.........goes down like juice though. I fancy a bet today as well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Vodka, ginger beer and lime is hardly a cocktail


Well by definition........But then again your Scottish!

What's a Cocktail to you Bill, a Magaluf Fishbowl?!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

hahahahaha....fishbowl. Brings back memories. I like my mojitos and margaritas and the ocassional singapore sling.

Is lager and lime a cocktail. Got my not so little bros house warming tonight. Im going to take my fav new toy....the Vaporiser. lol

What u doing today/tonight yorkie?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

right troops just added 4ml grow 3 bloom per ltr and gave them 1 ltr each after a 2 day water flush,think that will help,what way do you uplode pics there is that many ways lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> right troops just added 4ml grow 3 bloom per ltr and gave them 1 ltr each after a 2 day water flush,think that will help,what way do you uplode pics there is that many ways lol


Just the RIU uploader. When u put the pics into your reply, double click and a menu will appear and select full size. Simples. Time for a shower


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

No wanking guys thinking about me going for a shower, especially that guy Bert aka unlucky


----------



## skillian (Apr 7, 2012)

im from south london aswell i pay 250 a ounce so 130 is a bargain to me mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahahaha....fishbowl. Brings back memories. I like my mojitos and margaritas and the ocassional singapore sling.
> 
> Is lager and lime a cocktail. Got my not so little bros house warming tonight. Im going to take my fav new toy....the Vaporiser. lol
> 
> What u doing today/tonight yorkie?


My Mojitos are the best. A good dark rum and Lemonade with ground Muscavado , not that Bacardi and Soda shite!

By definition a Cocktail is an Alcoholic mixed drink containing two or more ingredients - at least one of which must be a spirit. (I professionally disagree and maintain it should have at least three ingredients)

So no, Lager and Lime isn't a Cocktail BUT a Jagerbomb is!

Probably sod all tonight for me Billy.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

thats still not it lol im hopless


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

no lol im baked he he


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2110830thats still not it lol im hopless


It's OK that, we can click on it it and it opens in a bigger window.

Your others stayed as thumbnails.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

cool ill do it this way in future lol
Does anyone think a spray with plant vitiaty will do good iv no spidermite tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

...................Facepalm!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yo yorkie sum rep headin your way bro pm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo yorkie sum rep headin your way bro pm


.........


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

coppers cleaned the place out this week, they got 2.2 million worth of herb and solid a week ago, and another 700,000 last night along with a grow house..

going to be nothing here for weeks, and i`m at least 5 or 6 weeks from harvest...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

how r we all. 
asked earlier but thought ask again do fruit flys do much damage ganja plants????????
alot raids on where u r then ae86


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> coppers cleaned the place out this week, they got 2.2 million worth of herb and solid a week ago, and another 700,000 last night along with a grow house..
> 
> going to be nothing here for weeks, and i`m at least 5 or 6 weeks from harvest...


That won't even skim the surface, there's plenty about. 

The word "Drought" doesn't exist in Bradford!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

mdb, there seems to be a raid each day, and there getting the big loads so someones talking... and yorkshire man, its dry as here, can get bits of homegrown but lads are looking mad money for it, 2 grams is 50 euro, think thats about 40 pound


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

euro? where u then ae86?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

ireland, and its a killer, as said can get a few grams no one will sell oz there looseing to much money on it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah well thats where u tip the balance then. expand the grow op hahahahaha keep ireland in weed for the year and get rich.
do they (irish) use euros then


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

yes its here unfortunatly..

its like monopoly money tho.. and as for expanding, well i have my mothers for summer going, two fem blackjacks, going to take about twenty clones for harvest on end summer that should bring in few quid.....

also 20 from 2 girls, this too many?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> morning gaztoth,
> 
> cheers cheds, and they hadn't actually been sprayed this morning
> 
> I think a lot of weed can go outdoor Delvite. Genetics these days are so varied and hybrids have more strength and vigour in some cases. I have had weed out way below 10 and it's been fine (and not ruderallis). I am not syaing you would want prolonged periods at that temp, but as long as there is daylight they will grow. Happy studying.


sorry d im usin this poxy fone while it was oncharge lol lookin superb non the less bru


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cheds how long do u flower your exos for?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> yes its here unfortunatly..
> 
> its like monopoly money tho.. and as for expanding, well i have my mothers for summer going, two fem blackjacks, going to take about twenty clones for harvest on end summer that should bring in few quid.....
> 
> also 20 from 2 girls, this too many?


Ive just took about 20 from 1 slh which is in flower and could of took more but had nt the time so if its a decent size of course you can!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheds how long do u flower your exos for?


Anythin from 8 weeks and your good to go longest was 10 which the boys and myself did nt find any better tbh i just look for em to change from there glassy look to dull and its bangin lad not very scientific but works all the same !! Try it and find wot u like best


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Anythin from 8 weeks and your good to go longest was 10 which the boys and myself did nt find any better tbh i just look for em to change from there glassy look to dull and its bangin lad not very scientific but works all the same !! Try it and find wot u like best


Cheers m8,am bout 18 dys in lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Cheers m8,am bout 18 dys in lol


And countin lmfbo!! I just do it so i start chop on a friday but i makr sure its passed the 8 week mark mate son if i switch on a monday it ll be 8 weeks on a monday but i wont chop till the friday after that!!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive just took about 20 from 1 slh which is in flower and could of took more but had nt the time so if its a decent size of course you can!!


 thanks chedz...

i`d say i can just about fit it in... time wise i mean...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks chedz...
> 
> i`d say i can just about fit it in... time wise i mean...


Na probs mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2012)

u taken ur cuttings then chedz? which did u do slh?? never grown it but heard great things 

PM chedz


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 7, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> cool ill do it this way in future lol
> Does anyone think a spray with plant vitiaty will do good iv no spidermite tho lol



You don't need to wait for mites just spray the fuckers they will suck it in and the mites won't touch em after


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

3 eyes i hear u r the man with no how on the bugs.
fruit flys? r they a problem to ganja plants? can they damage them?


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like you got fungus gnats mdb, and generally you can get through grows with em no problem. Are you using coco? Seems to be like OAP's and buses the gnats and coco. Saying that, I have not seen many around in my cab.



mad dog bark said:


> 3 eyes i hear u r the man with no how on the bugs.
> fruit flys? r they a problem to ganja plants? can they damage them?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fungus gnats wtf are they d ive neva seen 1 in my garden 2 but yeah spray with pv you ll be good and your plants will luv you for it


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

It's mad, every bar you go into in the Dam has bloody Fruit flies. The mens toilets are always particularly bad.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Evening UKrs everyone having a chilled oot Saturday night??

I's smokin a nice SLH dooby so shall b sleeping jst shortly lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

spare a taught for us poor souls waiting on harvest...lol..

how things this fine evening, the girls are flowering away no problems thank god, there only couple days in and there getting hairy...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry mate read your post earlier thats a bummer n a half!! Am a good 5 wks off harvest so got a wait on as well. Got some in 5,6 & 7 wks tried to spread it out a bit this time. Goin to get ma nxt run ready in the comin wk.

Its good when they start showin sex really early,you'l b hopin fr a good yield to keep you goin then? Lol


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 3 eyes i hear u r the man with no how on the bugs.
> fruit flys? r they a problem to ganja plants? can they damage them?



I've had a few little fuckers flying around my grow a few times with no problems not sure what they were though just squash them if your not sure if they start to spread just hang a sticky strip and that'll keep them busy


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

well the best i can get from cfl`s, have to admit tho i am impressed so far, have little over 500 true watts on them so should be ok, and as long as its strong with some flavor i`ll be happy...

i went for a one shot grow to supply me for a while i didn`t think about a second lot as space is an issue, its a veg and flower room, could work out tho have two popped there a couple days old, going to use them as mothers for summer crop and next indoor aswell, i think the summer crop will go later, so theres the indoor lot as backup..


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

U should get a decent amount jst try keep them as close to your lights as poss. Am sick of runnin out n havin tae pay a fortune for crap so a plan to never run out again. Well hopefully lol.. Kinda perpetual but not quite. U plannin on growin outside? Was talkin to a m8 bout it but am no so sure it would go quite as easy as thought


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

plan on it but same its not so easy.... i have a spot in woods but as i was saying to chedz its a trek to get up and feed them and check them over, coud be done but i can see it being a pain in the arse at times with work and stuff....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

cool i will throw some up tomoz cheers


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Aye m8 careful planning will be needed first lol

alrite mdb hows u?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

how do chap. am good thanks , kid asleep so having a crafty j b4 my lamb shank is cooked.
out doors u wanna find land where peeps away on hols all year or a bit land been forgotten about. in amoungst thorny, stinging nettles kinds place, or in between thick greenery and make a lil opening from top for the sun and try keep as much cover on sides.
hows u dude?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

forgot i seen a utube vid where a guy puts plant in a hollowing off a tree and makes a auto drip feeder for it and in a few months th roots grew into the tree. was mad idea


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

na am a soil grower at min. wots pv cheds? fungus gnats. sound horrid. its like a tiny fly. near impossible squash without damaging plants


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

Fuck theres sum proper dumb mother fucker rand this site spoutin shit they know fuck all about !! Im not 1 for losin my rag but sum cunts do push it sometimes lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na am a soil grower at min. wots pv cheds? fungus gnats. sound horrid. its like a tiny fly. near impossible squash without damaging plants


Plant vitilaty mdb i use it as a precation for many a bug!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

link to thread we mess with his head a little....???


the 4 guys caught yesterday are heading for a special sitting of the court now, coppers didn`t hang about on that one...

they were got with 650,000 street value, there was 2 million in herion got last week they only seen court today... so sell weed your more of a threat than a scummy smack dealer....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

thank u fella.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

ill go ho some pv since the lights are ouy lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 7, 2012)

Aye am sound as a pound. SLH is keepin the pain levels real low lol. Watchin that film Inception,what a crazy fucked up film!!

Think a might jst stick to indoors seems to much hassle this yr wae ops n shit


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 7, 2012)

window sill? hahaha...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 7, 2012)

not seen it ,i dont think i have anyways.
wee bit stoned tonight then r we? haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ill go ho some pv since the lights are ouy lol


Wtf lmao???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 7, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ill go ho some pv since the lights are ouy lol


Wtf lmao???


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2012)

evening peeps, kickin bk with a bucket n a film  got the supernova ( heavy fkr ) up but gonna fit the fan tmoz.....................hows all


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf lmao???


Since the lights are out ill give them a spray with plant v plus lol


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 7, 2012)

Sup guys ??


----------



## nasar (Apr 7, 2012)

hi everyone at RIU advice on average and maximum lights that can be used safely in a 2 bedroom house? i would like to know the safest amount of light that can be used in a op...


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

That is a bit of an open question to be honest. Depends if you are running anything else electrical (i.e do you live in the house).

Most houses in the UK that I am aware of have a standard 100AMP main fuse. You can put a lot of lights in there safely with that supply.

Now, if you were to ask, how many lights would you recommend for someone with a 2 bed house who wanted to just grow for himself, and smokes X amount a month?
Or/
How many lights would it be safe to have so as not to have the electrical bills go through the roof and keep me in supply. Keep me and my mates in suply? 

...........more variables are needed to answer your question.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 8, 2012)

lol DST your up early mate,you know what the early bird gets lol,morming uk and all


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Aye mate, body clock my age doesny let me sleep in anymore I am afraid...wife sleeps like a bairn on a whiskey dummy.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 8, 2012)

like me 645 every day lol need sleepers lol,can you re pot at 3,4 weeks flower?and any jobs over there?lol its so hard to fond work lol,my gf has never been abroad so the dam for a weekend looks close lol a few weeks lolfew weeks lol in a few weeks for a long weekend try for a 3 some lol(i dident write that)o ye i did he he


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 8, 2012)

whats the weather like and how much is a cheep house 2 let there mate?thanks
GMAN lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 8, 2012)

cant wait for my lights to go on see if the feed worked and the plant v lol easy pleased


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Of course there are jobs here, depends on what you do. You can get a small place o/s (subburbs) Amsterdam I reckon around 600 euro/month. 

Inside, furnished you can pay a lot more...depends on what you want.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 8, 2012)

where im from there is NO work im ex army and worked on rigs for 3 years mate,even bar,laboring,anything,growin lol,want a new start m8


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 8, 2012)

First day off in over 6 weeks and guess wot no lie in for me either fuck im that used to gettin up its a joke ow well ill sleep enough wen ive gone to the fairies haha mornin lads gaz the pv will of worked mate ive not had bugs in my op since findin the stuff !! I had a scare the otherday mind we have sum strong winds that blew sum leaves off a willow tree from next door and into my garden and it must of knocked a big ass caterpillor in my garden with them lol the cheeky fucker found its way into my shed wen i left the door ajar and luckly i found it sittin on the entrance door to my garden on the total black out so it was easy to spot !! Fuck it would of been carnage with the size of the fucker haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

gaztoth there a good demand for male escorts there hahah.
u watched amsterdam nights? hahahaha
weirdness
also gaz most house there so narrow u cant get furniture threw doors. that y most places there have a massive hook and pully device there outside top windows, so u can lift the furniture threw windows, madness.
the steps in some the house r ankle breakers and so steeeeeeeep


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

gaz, you just need to make the step. I came here without any work and got into the industry I am in and now have my own company....impossible is nothing!

and I have done many a house move with the winch and pulley system. I can tell you it's a 100% easier than having to carry anything. You just park the van (or lorry) directly under and stuff goes straight in. Washing machines, couches, the works, none of this...To me, to you, to me, to you shit, lol. We done one from the 8th floor but used an elevator ladder instead.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

What industry do u recruit for DST? Any need for english speaking debt collectors? Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

am shit with heights so most my stuff wood stay hanging out window as i ent hanging out it haha.
but still think a year in the dam with the family in few years b in the cards. me and th mrs have spoke few times bout it since we returned from long weekender.
we see finaces in few years. b good learn good bit the lingo too, i no they all speak english but wood make me feel less ignorant.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

I do fairly niche IT stuff, but can always point people in the right direction. Languages are always good to learn here, and it's getting harder for non Dutch speakers to get along easily. There is a reluctancy to speak English these days outside of tourist areas.

Met a lad from Linburg on Friday, he can't buy weed from coffeeshops down there anymore as they have the pass system on trial. Seemingly they are only letting Dutch BORN people buy weed, lol. What a fukin joke. I can never see Amsterdam doing that. He said street sales are already available!!!

Oh, and what with how the world is, Debt collectors jobs will be around I am sure (Deurwaarders = Bailliffs). Dutch would be a requirement for that job, but you could always get a job in one of the companies as a heavy, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

morning all! i'm mucH the same, 7am or 7.30 if i'm having a 'lie in' ha...

still if it weren't for us old geezers getting up to piss at the arse crack of dawn we'd have nee peaceful morning smoke and a catch up on RIU. 

inlaws for dinner today. think i'll still have a cheeky bongo or two. dinners a fair way off


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haha a heavy,u should c the size of me lol. Worked as a telephone debt collector for 7 yrs. Then screwed him in a constructive dismissal case,but bow the.fuckers stopped me from gettin bk into it here 

So what ur basically saying is learn dutch and u should b fine. Think a coupla grows n some evening classes n we're offski,oh aye n a coupla passports lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i'll still have a cheeky bongo or two. dinners a fair way off


would be rude not too!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

You don't necessarily need to learn Dutch. Just some normal industries that you might think of getting a job in at home, wouldn't apply here, because they want you to be able to speak to the public (and a lot of Duchies from outside of Amsterdam do not speak Dutch).



scotia1982 said:


> Haha a heavy,u should c the size of me lol. Worked as a telephone debt collector for 7 yrs. Then screwed him in a constructive dismissal case,but bow the.fuckers stopped me from gettin bk into it here
> 
> So what ur basically saying is learn dutch and u should b fine. Think a coupla grows n some evening classes n we're offski,oh aye n a coupla passports lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 8, 2012)

Rough as fuck. That whisky is a killer. Inlaws for dinner. Got a tenner on Bubba at 50/1. Would make up for what I rattled yesterday


----------



## nasar (Apr 8, 2012)

DST said:


> That is a bit of an open question to be honest. Depends if you are running anything else electrical (i.e do you live in the house).
> 
> Most houses in the UK that I am aware of have a standard 100AMP main fuse. You can put a lot of lights in there safely with that supply.
> 
> ...



Lol i know DST as im a noob i would like to use some lights safely was thinking of 4x600 for my 9x9 room and keeping up with keeping me an my friends supplies, any help would be acknowledged, i am in a 2 bed room house work during days so wont be using much els electric wise.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

If you are a newb then I would say best bet is to get yourself a tent (there are cheapers ways - depends if you own the house). A 2mx2m tent will be good with 4x600's, in a 2 bed it will be quite noticable consumption wise, but then it all depends on other consumption I guess. The UK guys will be able to tell you cost on that front. 
If you have a reasonable strain and are working with 4 600's then you should be pulling enough weight to keep more than you and your friends happy, unless of course you become a very popular person which is not advisable.
How much cash do you have to invest? Do you own your house? Do you have inspections? just a few things to consider.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you live in the house your quarterly power bill from runnin 4x600s will be in the region of £550 to £700 from my experience with payin the robbin cunt lmao but wot you pull from that far out weighs the bill so its all good


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

dunno but i do think these new home job solar panels on roofs is a cracking idea ad something else me n mrs debating getting soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

morning ladies how is everyone? im same as fucking painand suffering,
CHEDZ PM MATE BAKATCHA


suicidle sundays,,,i dunno lol,,what amazis me is how many shops are open,,just shows u how the times have changed when i was lil NO shops was open,,

everyone get easter eggs then? yukky nast chocolate u have fun guys lmao

were geting them slar panals and a experient of the council, free like but the rent goes up like tenner a week which is HB anyways,

im in a council house and dont use a tent and im running just under 1k watts i went into the atticjk and stretched a doubled over panel ove grow tent over the room in the attick and packed insulation under it between the rafters no problemo :O awsome


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

u due hosp this week?? u no wot they got plannede? is it off with th foot? or they wanna try a less drastic approach 1st?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u due hosp this week?? u no wot they got plannede? is it off with th foot? or they wanna try a less drastic approach 1st?


had the mri last week, the nurse took my bandage of and called the specialist after she seen it,,,he had a talk weith me and said was sympathetic to my concerns of going thru 2 yrs of ops and pain for the end to say soz cant be fixed,so pulled all my apopintment to friday next week, wer we will discuss operation or amputation no cool


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

bruv id do the two years pain if ment was even slight chance keeping me foot.
all jokes aside man i hope it goes well and u get a lucky outcome


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> bruv id do the two years pain if ment was even slight chance keeping me foot.
> all jokes aside man i hope it goes well and u get a lucky outcome


i 1000% understand mate but the pains fucking unbearable,,havent been out the house since xmas cant walk or do shit,,in the night i piss in a bottle coz it burts too much to get to the toilet its not the hoole what actually hurts ints neuropathic nerve pain up my leg and its fucking rithless,,its hard to expalin unless u see the state of me,,i mean i hardley sit at the pc now coz as soon as the legs lowered its agony time,,u remember how much i used to be obnline right talking shit on here lol not anymore just cant do it,,

thanx for the good luck mate its appreciated and tbh im fucking shitting myself,,and its undertsandable u to say 2 yrs of pain but fuk bro its hard


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

u talking shite???? na i woodnt believe it haha. yeah i remember u wazzed off nut on all sorts painkillers.
na i cant speak for u nor say u a pussy cos it gettin unbearable as i never been through an infection/ rot like that before nor am i that much off a cant to think some1s weak cos they had enough off pain.
i imagine it to b unreal the pain and i woodnt wanna swap places for all cash in world.
guess u n docs will no wot best man and best route to take.
is amazing tho how good the false limbs r nowadays. u cant tell half peeps now with em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

ussed to have a apl with fake leg,,,we used to stash shit in it on the old drug runs got pulled many times and never found shit,,,he even used to smuggle shit into jai for me lmao so it has its perks i suppose


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

double up as a dildo to , so the mrs can get pleasure the nights u smoked too much hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> double up as a dildo to , so the mrs can get pleasure the nights u smoked too much hahaha


lmao like i havent mentoined that pmsl coat the leg in ky lube hahaha

well fuck that other site im sik of it promise to get paid but weeks later nothing lmao,
what makes it worse is that kev fucked me of for asum other wannabee coder and when he couldnt do it after a week he came running bak to me who sorted it in 4 hrs and then barking orders at me lol wtf treating me as a mug fuk him and that site can go to fucking hell as far as im concerned not doing fuk all till im paid so i cant wait till oe of em fucks it up again LOL


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah i visited there once but the yellow writing on it did my eyes in so i ent been back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah i visited there once but the yellow writing on it did my eyes in so i ent been back.


yeh we changed to vbulliten and the MASTER coder he fucked me of for didnt and couldnt do shit so wen he couldnt he came running bak to me ohhh dear spent days and days on that site in fucking agony too and all i get is orders and wanting shit done NOW sortov deal i wouldnt mind if id been paid only half ounce let him go pay a propper coder it willl cost hima fucking fortune and bne a hourly rate too so fuk it lesson learned i aint doing shit till half ounce comes thru my door and tbh i know it wont so lol wen the site fucks up innit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2012)

Beat that Dura!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

hahaha yorkshire man thats cold...

ic3, hope it comes good for you, surgeons can do some great things these days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

lol yorkie thats cold lmao hahaha

i reckion the mother killed her or had a accindent and killed her eitherway shes got that look in her eyes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, so has fucking Maddie! 

Badoom boom tish!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, so has fucking Maddie!
> 
> Badoom boom tish!



OOHHH hes on form today must be having choccy rush of too many easter eggs


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

all i no is if my daughter was snatched from a forign country
1 I wood never leave my kid with any1 im not sure off or on own with hotel checking them
2 if i was trying track down kid i woodnt b jetting off to see the pope or other countrys, i wood search till my body collapsed and i died off exhaustion.
3 i woodnt off spent some the charity money on my morgage like they was ment too i wood spend rest days searching.
4 y go on hols with family friends/ other familys and decide good idea leave all kids in rooms and go for a meal???? i mean these r professional people, they should and did no better. was enough them to go out each day and night and rotate who looked after kids at night time.
sumthing very wrong with them peeps if u ask me and they no more then they saying, if was a por family they wood faced charges off neglect soon as landed back in uk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OOHHH hes on form today must be having choccy rush of too many easter eggs


The Synapses are firing mate! 

My mate has just joined the Army (Dumb fuck) and he posted the "This is my rifle" speech from Full Metal Jacket on facebook, Which I proceeded to destroy culminating in a shedload of abuse towards me from squaddies that are barely old enough to drink let alone rationalise world politics! 

It boggles me how little these lads actually know about why they are in somebody elses back yard!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2012)

Them: "He's a Soldier, He's one of our heroes!"

Logic: "And what exactly has he done as a Soldier that makes him a hero?"

Fucking lost em!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> all i no is if my daughter was snatched from a forign country
> 1 I wood never leave my kid with any1 im not sure off or on own with hotel checking them
> 2 if i was trying track down kid i woodnt b jetting off to see the pope or other countrys, i wood search till my body collapsed and i died off exhaustion.
> 3 i woodnt off spent some the charity money on my morgage like they was ment too i wood spend rest days searching.
> ...


you forgot that they had given her a sedative to sleep as she was a hyper kid, and if you or i did that we defo would be up for neglect for sure, its a sad thing to happen to a kid, even if her parents are fuckin hoity toity numbskulls...


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Them: "He's a Soldier, He's one of our heroes!"
> 
> Logic: "And what exactly has he done as a Soldier that makes him a hero?"
> 
> Fucking lost em!



last night a friends kid posted a pic of a hugh joint and a cola to be proud of.....

but he posted them on facebook!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> but he posted them on facebook!!!!


[video=youtube;_cw7Pcshero]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_cw7Pcshero[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> you forgot that they had given her a sedative to sleep as she was a hyper kid, and if you or i did that we defo would be up for neglect for sure, its a sad thing to happen to a kid, even if her parents are fuckin hoity toity numbskulls...


They're both Doctors, She's a GP and he's a Cardiologist.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

my kids super hyper and i woodnt give my kid one them. na way


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

same here, i don`t even smoke in my house mdb...

so my girls are about 2 and half foot tall, how much do you think they should be drinking? i water them only when they seem dry which is about ever two to three days and they get a litre each time, this sound right to you? 

growing in soil, but heres the thing growing in bags so can`t get run off out the bottom... there doing fine so i`m not worried per say, just wondering if i should up the watering to litre and half.....

as there flowering would under watering affect the production of flowers and resin etc?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 8, 2012)

yep same as me 3 days then a ltr??


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

sound gaz, should it be upped or just stick with the whenever its dry at the top? 


now she`s flowering she should use more water produceing buds?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

stick with wen the top inch or two dry. wnt over water and as ihear it better underwater then over water


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

i`ll stick to that so, better the devil you know as they say....

just hear lads growing in hydro and there girls although the same size drink 4 litres a day..


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

haha i just go by wot the plant tells me. yeah my mate who did an outdoor grow wood feed them a crazy amount. his open greenhouse(which was so tall n big) was half full bottles from feeding two huge plants. said it took him ages measuring and filling them up, wood use a shopping trolley to carry them down bottom garden(but he ent no spring lamb) and pour in pots.
he used a recycle box. the big rectangle sytle ones with extra holes in them and pram wheels on bottom so could wheel them in shed at night for 12 hour total darkness and if cold put heater on in shed keep the chill off them


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

is it me, or does these plant bring out the inventor in everyone  

i would love to grow hugh plants like you see them grow in the states, but for now i`ll stick with lots of small ones....

just thinking of yeild, i have 500w on 4 girls so apart from the variables soil etc etc, what kinda yeild am i looking at? would i get an oz a plant?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

i weigh the pot if its light i feed tbh the plant tells u anyways ima relative noob in this to a lot of you BUT i can tell wen a plant need watering,,,as a rule i water every 3 days a 2 litre jug between the 4 or 5 cant remember BUT if i chek em and they look hungry il feed em,,,thinking of nigga riggin a waterpump to the pots like a wilma system BUT have it set down stairs to my pc with cam in room so if they look thirsty i can hit a button and on the pump goes for 5 mins,,,,i water that little my rez tends to seperate i.e nutes and water,

the more u leave the plant to search for water in its pot the better it will grow,,feed to much they get lazy :O



ae86 grower said:


> is it me, or does these plant bring out the inventor in everyone
> 
> i would love to grow hugh plants like you see them grow in the states, but for now i`ll stick with lots of small ones....
> 
> just thinking of yeild, i have 500w on 4 girls so apart from the variables soil etc etc, what kinda yeild am i looking at? would i get an oz a plant?


500? watt hps or cfl? 4 plants u should be looking at 1.5-2 if its hps i thik they say a gramma a watte


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

i grew 2 oz a plant on one and 1 n half on 3 using 357 w led power and i messed up alot on that grow. so ae86 u should smash that as i was new to light and had out date nutes on leafs that took all fan leafs away early flower. was a struggle get them through them hard days hahaha but still got great buds.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh we changed to vbulliten and the MASTER coder he fucked me of for didnt and couldnt do shit so wen he couldnt he came running bak to me ohhh dear spent days and days on that site in fucking agony too and all i get is orders and wanting shit done NOW sortov deal i wouldnt mind if id been paid only half ounce let him go pay a propper coder it willl cost hima fucking fortune and bne a hourly rate too so fuk it lesson learned i aint doing shit till half ounce comes thru my door and tbh i know it wont so lol wen the site fucks up innit


I'd crash the whole fucking site.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

ic3, i use cfl`s ...

vegged them under 4 36w, and flowering under 8 65w.. have a little over the lumens a 400w puts out. If i get an oz a plant then happy days, should do me until the next lot are ready, depending on if there 9 or 10 week flowering strains..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I'd crash the whole fucking site.


belive me its fucking tempting lol BUT itsnot him issit its the rest of em who would suffer,,whats right is right and all the fucking time i put in ther in pain and not even till early hours i deserve to be paid or otherwise hed have FUK ALL, so fuk the site let em have it they will fuck it up soon snough anyways im sik of fixing shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2012)

well my pals getting rid of his 2x20 pot wilam sytems after next grow and buying a 24 pot dwc its about 650 qwid,

anyways he wants to do a fast as fuck strain to test the system so wer thinking autos but wats a good yeild coz autos arent that good are they?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i grew 2 oz a plant on one and 1 n half on 3 using 357 w led power and i messed up alot on that grow. so ae86 u should smash that as i was new to light and had out date nutes on leafs that took all fan leafs away early flower. was a struggle get them through them hard days hahaha but still got great buds.



two oz a plant is my goal, and i`d be well chuffed if i got that each and every grow, be me sorted, i`d never have to buy again....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

easy to do matey. its the 4 oz plus a plant b my target soon


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

maybe after a few grows mdb, are you a hydro man or soil? i have limited space and budget at the min so can`t buy tents or hydro systems just have to work away in my little press..

going to try a scrog next as ssb suggested...

eh while i mention it, wheres everyone gone these days/ no del no ttt now no ssb?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

ttt has done one, which is a shame.
billys prob on the town tonight or meercatting it up somewhere with a sore nose
del b in his 12/12 thread i bet ya.
my 1st grow was all ghetto or cowboy haha. curtain pinned covering up under stairs, a repaired fan blowing and a 150 hps,4 plants, got bout 3 oz i think mayb 3 n half.
had heat probs tho and smoke wasnt greatest. had alot worse which ive brought tho so was happy.
am in soil at mo but next grow b coco. use airpots sometimes(they boost yeild n plants seem happy in them.)
other then my light my grow is basic. one desktop fan, 1 fan/filter kit(5 inch) and a cheap tent think was a drs90 or something(the new design) and alot diff type pots and biobizz nutes and lil perlight and a green house thermo hahah.
if brought a hps instead led i wood had alot money spare n got rest kit i needed , but as it is i will buy a new toy or two every 3 month hahah


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

fuck a duck dude how r ya?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

what ttt has gone, shame, he was a sound skin...

think i`ll have to stick to my cfl`s for another little while, they loose light over time so if i get two lots of clones out of them it will give me enough to get a tent and a 600w hps ballast etc, just need to get me some smoke out of them first, think i`ll stick with the soil for awhile its very forgiveing and if in coco i would have killed mine by now i`m sure of it....

at least with a tent i could set up away from the house in the shed and it would be fine, do they let out a heat sig? like would it show up on a flir should i be unlucky enough for one to fly by?

want to hear a sickener... friend was in earlier, left a joint here for me, but no skins.. and i live in the country so like a half hour drive to shops...


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

edit...... hows things ttt...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

make a tool to smoke it in? shotty ,bong,lung?
yeah tent ent flir proof but it easy to control temps with right fans in a tent
and no tt has returned haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

should have said theres a concrete roof on the shed, its a 8ft by 8ft, i had planned on just useing some ply and building a small room in there, but haveing a tent might be better, should i have to move them i would only need a plug for the lights like...

i have found that with kids and family its hard to keep my press grow a secret, theres always a reason for them to be noseing about and when you have doors locked there wondering why...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ttt ya old goose were ya bin?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

so found two rizzla papers in the press, and used the paper off the johnny blue as the third one.. want to hear another sickener..

it tastes like its been soaked in detergent, so a joint of lenor anyone!!!

its in the bin, so not that i want to tempt fate but can it get any worse...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

wot weed tastes off or the rizla. id get weed out n pipe it or handmake a device.
ttt man off few words eh? not a helo then? haha


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

the weed i`m afraid, ah well might get couple grams later in the week, its gone mental the price of it these days..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2113057
> .


Lmfao yas aint changed then haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 8, 2012)

ya kids been bouncing off walls today cheds? sugar rushing it?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

so at what stage can you take clones from a plant, wheres the best place to take a clone from?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> so at what stage can you take clones from a plant, wheres the best place to take a clone from?


You can clone at anytime.

[video=youtube;6yxYCiUvo7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yxYCiUvo7U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks cat, hows kitty today?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks cat, hows kitty today?



Been better m8 hows you.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;L-jZvg_qCQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-jZvg_qCQ8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

pretty much same, sitting watching tele, can`t sleep have no weed to help that along..

and when i do get some sleep have the weirdest dreams, lucky the weed normally stops that...

that happen to you cat? ever dream when stoned? or is it just me?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> pretty much same, sitting watching tele, can`t sleep have no weed to help that along..
> 
> and when i do get some sleep have the weirdest dreams, lucky the weed normally stops that...
> 
> that happen to you cat? ever dream when stoned? or is it just me?


Man i have some mad dreams but i smoke everyday. Its weird as i can remember my dreams to a T.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

well i smoke everyday i have it, in the last few weeks the cops have made it hard to get, so i have started to dream again, remember them next day and its scary how vivid.

about the video, second one, he uses alot of additives and i will be growing them in potting compost to get them going, simply dipping in root powder, after being clipped, may get the mothers under lights quick to get them big enough..

also why does he clip the leafs like he does?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> well i smoke everyday i have it, in the last few weeks the cops have made it hard to get, so i have started to dream again, remember them next day and its scary how vivid.
> 
> about the video, second one, he uses alot of additives and i will be growing them in potting compost to get them going, simply dipping in root powder, after being clipped, may get the mothers under lights quick to get them big enough..
> 
> also why does he clip the leafs like he does?


The first video explains why you clip the leaves m8. It helps the clones root.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

would have watched both but my internets is slooowww, even at this hour of the night, broadband my arse...

on another note tamed a wild cat the other day, he`s been showing up since christmas, been feeding him, think someone chucked him as hes a scrawber, and a biteing son of a bitch...

he`s asleep with the other two at the other end of the couch now..

two rescued cats, one has excema on injections the rest of his life and a big red tabby, fond of fighting the big fella is...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> would have watched both but my internets is slooowww, even at this hour of the night, broadband my arse...
> 
> on another note tamed a wild cat the other day, he`s been showing up since christmas, been feeding him, think someone chucked him as hes a scrawber, and a biteing son of a bitch...
> 
> ...


Nice i am an animal lover but have no pets.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 8, 2012)

lucky you, bloody cats scald me for food all the time, or in middle of the night there in through the window, and land on me each time....

catch you tomorrow dude, bed calling..


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 8, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> lucky you, bloody cats scald me for food all the time, or in middle of the night there in through the window, and land on me each time....
> 
> catch you tomorrow dude, bed calling..


No worries m8. Have a good kip.


----------



## Wafflebuds (Apr 9, 2012)

Im paying 325 a oz in tha US!!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> well i smoke everyday i have it, in the last few weeks the cops have made it hard to get, so i have started to dream again, remember them next day and its scary how vivid.
> 
> about the video, second one, he uses alot of additives and i will be growing them in potting compost to get them going, simply dipping in root powder, after being clipped, may get the mothers under lights quick to get them big enough..
> 
> also why does he clip the leafs like he does?


 less leaf time = more root time, so the plant dnt need to use so much energy up top. i do the same...................mornin growers...............cat slap


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

Wafflebuds said:


> Im paying 325 a oz in tha US!!!


.......................glad i dnt live there


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

$325 is around £200, and it's probably dried and cured though, unlike most UK street weed. I will honestly eat my fukkin hat when someone in Scotland pops up with a nicely cured (at least 2 weeks - + 1 weekd dry) weed that they bought from a dealer.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats what mines like D lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

DST said:


> $325 is around £200, and it's probably dried and cured though, unlike most UK street weed. I will honestly eat my fukkin hat when someone in Scotland pops up with a nicely cured (at least 2 weeks - + 1 weekd dry) weed that they bought from a dealer.


 .................lol glad im not up there, 160s nicely dry  thats why i am where i am


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Thats what mines like D lol


And I am sure not many get their hands on it...



delvite said:


> .................lol glad im not up there, 160s nicely dry  thats why i am where i am


When I was back in Scotland we generally done oz of homegrown for £100. People always swapped oz at harvest time as well so there was always a little bit going around. But not enough peeps grew back then, and most of the ones selling put it out wet, and from what I hear from old mates, not a lot has changed up there, you need to be in a growing circle.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

man i cure min 3 weeks all in all before i would even think off selling or giving any away. im a fussy sod myself with smoke tho and woodnt expect some1 smoke something i woodnt.
i will never buy weed off some1 who grew it and doesnt smoke and breathe weed.
i only buy from peeps who love th plant as much as i do , as they tend to do it well and dont skim on time and effort to get a quick buck....
remember few year back (maybe 10 year ago or there abouts was a massive weed drought ands a mate mine brought an oz just picked off plant oz? wot a fool how i laughed and laughed at him in couple days wen lost most weed through drying


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Fucking thieves! 

Pretty much the only constructive input i can offer up this lovely morning.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

Learn the wet way...


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

oz swapping is good if you find good growers, i got some moby dick for some sour cream last year  160s all day with the odd 180, its generally commercial but i know how its grown, if i want anything special i do it myself  .........................you cn fk off with yer wet shite unless it £30 ozs


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Fucking thieves!
> 
> Pretty much the only constructive input i can offer up this lovely morning.


 ...........................and good mornin to you to


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2012)

£300 an o all day long, if that makes me a fucking theif then so be it! Why would I charge £160-£180 when every other cunt is charging 300. I'm on my last few bags outta 9 oz and it all went at 3.5g for 50, maybe that makes me Robin hood...Robin hood with plenty of notes in his pocket!!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 9, 2012)

People are not willing to wait for it to be cured. They want it after a five day dry.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2012)

Most of mine was dried for 7days then cured for 2weeks before I got rid of it, if it wasnt then they wouldn't pay big doe for it, they pay good money cos there is loads of other guys sellin pure shit


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> £300 an o all day long, if that makes me a fucking theif then so be it! Why would I charge £160-£180 when every other cunt is charging 300. I'm on my last few bags outta 9 oz and it all went at 3.5g for 50, maybe that makes me Robin hood...Robin hood with plenty of notes in his pocket!!


 ..................all to our own lol, theres alot about here goes to 220s-240s but ive got personal freinds so......................



Airwave said:


> People are not willing to wait for it to be cured. They want it after a five day dry.


............................ i know what you mean but some ppl like sticky sticky and you get a lil weight


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Airwave said:


> People are not willing to wait for it to be cured. They want it after a five day dry.


Hit the nail on the head there pal its a struggle to get em to wait the 5days haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

recon i should change my avi or leave it? hmmmmm


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

wot a jokeski. me highgrade not coming till tomoz now. bloody easter hols and shite dealers, am as gutted as a fish. 
oh well am tired enough sleep through anything hahah could b worse i guess...


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot a jokeski. me highgrade not coming till tomoz now. bloody easter hols and shite dealers, am as gutted as a fish.
> oh well am tired enough sleep through anything hahah could b worse i guess...


..........................dnt worry - be happy


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

time to raid the grinder and see if many crystals in the crystal catcher, then check me wolf skinning up box and see wot i dropped, lil luck and i have few js in there hahah


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

It' just not quite the same


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It' just not quite the same
> View attachment 2113725


 tut tut.................such a waste


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Well it was either that or i grew em all out to harvest only for them to be stolen.


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well it was either that or i grew em all out to harvest only for them to be stolen.


................ i know the feelin.........my mistress is an aluminium base ball bat but the wife dont mind her stayin with me  gtg guys.......................peace out


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Well i'm kinda living with a possible thief. 2 days after he moved in and all my cash and all my weed vannished.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

site still crashing alot then. keeps throwing me off


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 9, 2012)

whats the uk up ti UPDATES TO FOLLOW LOL,ILL LOAD THEM UP NOW


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well i'm kinda living with a possible thief. 2 days after he moved in and all my cash and all my weed vannished.


same here but i call my theif the wife, she can reduce any amount of money in a few seconds and can smoke me under the table, bitch won`t buy or roll it tho....


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> site still crashing alot then. keeps throwing me off



taught it was my lappy, its really annoying, you have a reply typed out then bang frozen..


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah that the one i get too, i was blaming lappy to till mrs said it the site. i dunno i just press the keys and hope hahah
mate if my mrs was smoking my weed i wood never have enough. am glad she gave it up or has lil on odd night she cant sleep. and it once a year at best


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 9, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> same here but i call my theif the wife, she can reduce any amount of money in a few seconds and can smoke me under the table, bitch won`t buy or roll it tho....


i guess being forever alone has its benefits if thats the alternative


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

i wish mdb... my missus would smoke say three four spliffs a night, and she refuses to learn to roll...

shes same with charlie, never buys but nose like a dyson.. ahahaha what was it yesterday on here, like a prarie dog hahahahahaha....

weedkills braincells....wtf man, a wank is never as good as a ride


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

sod that man. me mrs used smoke but wood get hammered off a toke its unreal. 
she can roll but i like my own j.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

same here, i`d rather roll my own, no one else can quite rollèm like me....

always to hard to get a pull off them, i like to use a full or near full cigerette where as others like to roll a prison type, you know the j as thin as a match...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

dst have i seen in ya journal u use pure weed in ya reefas?
i use a sprinkle at most bacci and pack the weed in as much will go in rizlas. haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't stand people who refuse to learn to roll, it's even worse when they can roll but just think you'll do it every time. I've a friend who will actually not smoke if i tell him he has to roll his own he's that much of a lazy cunt. If i ent gonna be smoking the majority of it myself then i ent rolling it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

fuk me TTT wer u been buddy? not been tha same without u puttig me right every comment!lol

u ok bro?

just red ur shit got pinched wtf,,,the harvests due in 3 weeks pal il hook u up

so wazs that all ur canada money and everything gone?? fukin hell id tie em all up in the house and give em pain and suffering till u found out andf yes it would come under cruel and unusual punishemnet ARE YOU DONW WITH THAT?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2012)

TTT Duuuuuuude! 

So come on then tell this fucking story, Who, What, Why, Where, When?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> TTT Duuuuuuude!
> 
> Come on tell this fucking story then, Who, What, Why, Where, When?



LOL YEH tell us the goss hahaha

PM yorkie


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

mdb hit the nail on the head, pack the sucker out...

i don`t mind rolling, and to be honest i like a splif to myself, don`t ike passing around as the cunts just wait till i skin up all the time, so they now know ae is a greedy fuck that smokes it all...hahahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Aye, all Canada money and weed gone, but in a way i guess that wasn't so much an issue in that a few days later i received the letter telling me as i had expected that i was still persona non gratis and to bugger off till i was deemed a good little boy again. couple of days after he moved in i noticed it was all missing, naturally he claimed no knowledge of it and that he hated thieves with a passion. Issue being that the night he moved in he was pissed off his face and bragging about how he and a friend had found a grow in a building they lived in so had ripped off the entire thing.. Hates thieves yet steals peoples grows. Hence why my cupboard is full of suits and not flowering exo-br plants. I pulled those down a few days ago and cleaned up shop, as i say, not gonna grow it all out just for him to walk in and nick it all.

So now i'm back to square one wihtout money to buy the glassblowing stuff i had planned should canada have fallen through, so trying to find a new job (Makro are offering a permanent position for a fish monger, not the best company but a full time job is a full time job until i find what i want to do with my life). I jsut want/need to be in a position where i can rent an entire flat or a whole house somewhere, currently paying £400+ just for 1 room.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2113021
> .


You must spread some reputation blah blah blah.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

rule in my house is ya roll ya own no sharing at all. a j is just right amount for me.
dont get me wrong if a mate here and he ent got smoke then ill hand him a bud and say roll one cos u ent sharing mine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, all Canada money and weed gone, but in a way i guess that wasn't so much an issue in that a few days later i received the letter telling me as i had expected that i was still persona non gratis and to bugger off till i was deemed a good little boy again. couple of days after he moved in i noticed it was all missing, naturally he claimed no knowledge of it and that he hated thieves with a passion. Issue being that the night he moved in he was pissed off his face and bragging about how he and a friend had found a grow in a building they lived in so had ripped off the entire thing.. Hates thieves yet steals peoples grows. Hence why my cupboard is full of suits and not flowering exo-br plants. I pulled those down a few days ago and cleaned up shop, as i say, not gonna grow it all out just for him to walk in and nick it all.
> 
> So now i'm back to square one wihtout money to buy the glassblowing stuff i had planned should canada have fallen through, so trying to find a new job (Makro are offering a permanent position for a fish monger, not the best company but a full time job is a full time job until i find what i want to do with my life)


fucking devod for u pal TBH im speechless,,chared house rite? move dude or do the cunt but then ud have to move also WOW is all i can say sorry pal i know how much u was lookking forward to the canada excursion agaon sorry bro##on

andother note i knocked a poker site together if anyone likes playing,,,i cant play for shit bvut anyways

http://trichomechat.x10.mx/index.php


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

ttt thats a bastard... feel gutted for you man, i was off to canada same as you last year, but fell through on the cash side, would have been sorted should it worked out, hardly worth your while to get a summer crop going? the other dude would never know where your plot is like?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Me and poker? LOL 

While the theft made no difference to Canada, it is indeed a big bummer. I got myself a nice 4 day weekend and i've been prety much comatose from stress, same kind of thing as happened in January. Can't eat can't sleep can't drink, hell, i can't even take a dump! 

Due to the fact that nothing can be proved, me and the folk are looking at getting him out on a breach of contract such as smoking in the flat etc. It is so shit though, this is my home and has been for 3 and a half years, i don't want to have locks on my bloody bedroom door, what kind of home is that! For now everything of value has just been moved into my bedroom leaving him a boring empty flat which seems o have annoyed him, and i'm looking along the lines of finding a new job and home as opposed to just getting him out and finding a new flatmate. I want me a spare bedroom with 2 or 3 tents in it, DST's Dog seeds have been poking me in the eye for long enough now!

Due to the lie of the land around here and a lack of a car, it would be a very very long walk to find a suitable grow site and even then pretty much every bit of green land is fields or well walked national trust land.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

is it a free site? i like my poker, i may have a goose later on.
seems pointless poker without a payout at the end haha.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

get ic3 round in his heals and cross dressing gear and let him flirt with new man haha. sure after few minutes off uncomfy feelings he b packing his bags haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Me and poker? LOL
> 
> While the theft made no difference to Canada, it is indeed a big bummer. I got myself a nice 4 day weekend and i've been prety much comatose from stress, same kind of thing as happened in January. Can't eat can't sleep can't drink, hell, i can't even take a dump!
> 
> ...


Rape Tape, Rip Ties, Balaclavas and the boot.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 9, 2012)

updates at last lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rape Tape, Rip Ties, Balaclavas and the boot.


i like your style lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rape Tape, Rip Ties, Balaclavas and the boot.


and thats just his pulling kit haha, u wanna see wot he uses wen hes upset hahahahahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> get ic3 round in his heals and cross dressing gear and let him flirt with new man haha. sure after few minutes off uncomfy feelings he b packing his bags haha.


well nice to be asked first i do suppose its best i dress up nice beofre i get FUCKED lol il make him like my leg,,,infact the sheer smell of me hole will make him run a mile lmao


yeh free site mate, got bored so coded it last nite just sign up u dont need emails or anything just username and password i disbaled email verifiaction coz its a fucking painu and ur pals or whoever and play, unfortunately u cant play vs computer so 2 players minimum

i cant play for shit but i know a lot of folks do so fuk it go for it guys ahve fun 


AND TTT cant u get sum pills to relax u a bit,get sum diaratics then u will shit mate,,i do feel for u coz i know how much u was holding out on that grow leavibng it as long as u can ,,,sorry pal,,, bt like i said wen mine comes in a few weeks il send u a smoke dudecant see you with nothing ,,,i fucking hate theifs even worse when its in your own home FUCK that locks on your door and shit like a fuking prison and it dont feel like home


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

I have and always will flat refuse any pills and medications and such. I see no reason to fill my body with shitty chemicals if it can be voided, i'd rather have the stress


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2012)

IC3 clear ya box. 

Ooh er missus!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have and always will flat refuse any pills and medications and such. I see no reason to fill my body with shitty chemicals if it can be voided, i'd rather have the stress



lol see thatsthe TTT i remember :O

box emptied yorkie


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 9, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> i wish mdb... my missus would smoke say three four spliffs a night, and she refuses to learn to roll...
> 
> shes same with charlie, never buys but nose like a dyson.. ahahaha what was it yesterday on here, like a prarie dog hahahahahaha....
> 
> weedkills braincells....wtf man, a wank is never as good as a ride



you havent seen how i wank mate... well play your cards right


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have and always will flat refuse any pills and medications and such. I see no reason to fill my body with shitty chemicals if it can be voided, i'd rather have the stress


.....................................ditto........rep when i can


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
sorry just lil on happy side. i collected post from old address today and guess wot i found???
a tax rebate from 06-08. late i know but who cares.
thank u mr taxman and i thought u had forgotten me.
perfect timing also as was facing a month hard times...
must been sat there since other week too.


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> sorry just lil on happy side. i collected post from old address today and guess wot i found???
> a tax rebate from 06-08. late i know but who cares.
> thank u mr taxman and i thought u had forgotten me.
> ...


 gotta like this lol...................mine gone already haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Oooo, totally forgotten about my tax rebate. I think i'm due one that is to say, i'm no accountant. My P60 end of year certificate states my total earnings for the year was £4500 and tax paid was just shy of £300  Sounds within my taxable allowance to me!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Fuck me jeez ttt i thought id neva hear from u again pal do u av a suitable address to recieve like last???????


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

oh i was expecting it. it came in letter form saying 06 total over or under pay 500 then 07 total over or under was 1200, then 08 said more shall i say . 
so wasnt sure if was mistake and they thought i owed them. then opened next letter saying heres your cheque sir and enjoy more or less.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;lwESraWEpSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwESraWEpSU[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 9, 2012)

mate i love ren n stimpy. my kids got me the usa boxset off them and few unseen footage. they need bring them back on telly.
beaver fever is the one sayings i always remember or stimpy u fool hahaha
well dunno y excited thinking bout it i owe out more hahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2012)

Magical singing golden cheeses! 

Ren and stimpy lost disk is worth a download if i remember correctly, quite adult amterial, i recall one episide was soley based around cartoon women with huge breasts and "motorboating" 

And howdy cheds, hope alls well. Don't feel you gotta hook me up just because things went a bit pear shaped. But while i am on the subject, you must be a mind reader. everytime i start an intentional dry spell you jump out of the shadow offering me smoke


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ttt Got a few of ya bsbxbr in the garden pal ive 2 phenos 2xbsb phenos and 2xbr phenos pal take ya pick wen ripe mate im sure you d appreciate a little stress free time haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Magical singing golden cheeses!
> 
> Ren and stimpy lost disk is worth a download if i remember correctly, quite adult amterial, i recall one episide was soley based around cartoon women with huge breasts and "motorboating"
> 
> And howdy cheds, hope alls well. Don't feel you gotta hook me up just because things went a bit pear shaped. But while i am on the subject, you must be a mind reader. everytime i start an intentional dry spell you jump out of the shadow offering me smoke


yo lad ill helo any fucker out mate im that way inclined lmfao na mate believe me i know your not a charity case bro just wandered if you d like to sample ya genetics pal afzer all its your creation pal!!

Ps ya know me pal im always good haha shit is rockin as always lol!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;pd5BMP_41bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd5BMP_41bI&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

WELL,, just been to the grow rom and pulled anothe r3 males so that leaves me with 2 defoo fems and unknkon coz its the runt of the batch so nothing showing yet,,should see a real boost in the growth 2 plants under a 600 well 2 and a runt eitherway they should be FAT lol is itw orth the leki im thinking 2 plants under a 600 oh well hopefully shit will come together inn next few weeks wen i get sum clonezs
2 fems out of 10 plants lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

i had to toss the clones and the runt to make room, like a mini rainforesst in there, had to remove fan leafs aswell to get the light down, on the up side i`m 6 days flowering and the shanti are showing frost on top few nodes.....


ooohhh also got a joint or two thats not lenor....


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZJwC_vp-_Q


if you don`t get republic of tele over here, you should check out these guys.... they have loads of vids, i find them hilarious....


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WELL,, just been to the grow rom and pulled anothe r3 males so that leaves me with 2 defoo fems and unknkon coz its the runt of the batch so nothing showing yet,,should see a real boost in the growth 2 plants under a 600 well 2 and a runt eitherway they should be FAT lol is itw orth the leki im thinking 2 plants under a 600 oh well hopefully shit will come together inn next few weeks wen i get sum clonezs
> 2 fems out of 10 plants lol


all i takes is 1 fem m8, i lv clonin.............im gonna pop some new genetics soon


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bliss lyin in bed smellin of oeng weed after feedin the greedy fuckers can it get any better 

The 5x600s are rockin the shit outta my plants they are goin fuckin crazy haha cant wait till they start puttin on there weight i smell sum of the biggest colas comin from the slh the bitch is somethin else all are drinkin more or less 3ltres a day and thats pushin it with the slh and psychosis im avin to keep a little extra nutes mixed up in there so before lights out they get a little top up else the fucker are wilting wen lights turn back on i knew i shoulda re potted the pair a few weeks back !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2012)

What size of room ave u got chedz with the 5 lights and what size of fans u got?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 9, 2012)

I love how all the uk ers stick together(fairys lol) ice ill get some cutts when thet get a bigger(fem)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

12x6 gaz with a 4 and a 6 extraczin and a 4 pullin in bruv


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

are left are pretty distiguishable comapered to the rest at a guess ther the exo with the like pikey crown at the top,,,cant do cloning and dont wanna fuk my shit up,,yorkies menna be calling round sometime soon so by then my plnats will have been in flwoer for about 20-28 days so maybe take sum cuttings while hes here show me whats what,,,ill have to get the cule flur tube light out for my box for em to go in like
but from 2 days ago the 3 i took out today ther was a huge fucking diffrence in size ther was seed stacks everywar,,i guess the m ore light on fewer plants u get faster better results,, now im not gunna get that 60 inch led 3d tv now with 2 plants its 999£ lol,,,all should be well tho if you guys clones cum thru  and getting a wage f the 40 pot arauras that are in flush now


havent dared tekll the misus yet she never goes in ther so as far as shes concrenerd thers 10


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2012)

I've a room around the same size, in a house tho, goina have 18 oxypots in there and just bought an 8" TD silent fan and an 8" mountain air carbon filter but worried about the smell still, much smell getting outta urs?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha not atm but i can see me runnin into a wall with it pal ive a few spares lyin about so its all good !! I ve run a few ops as big in a house and all i can say is its a fuckin nightmare with exo cheese the smell is the biggest issue wen your rollin in houses especially with that many lights and plants !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha not atm but i can see me runnin into a wall with it pal ive a few spares lyin about so its all good !! I ve run a few ops as big in a house and all i can say is its a fuckin nightmare with exo cheese the smell is the biggest issue wen your rollin in houses especially with that many lights and plants !!


chedz get a pic up of ur exo pal for me to compare coz i didnt keep track on the strains and im thinkig the 2 ive left are exo but not sure


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 12x6 gaz with a 4 and a 6 extraczin and a 4 pullin in bruv


say in english m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2012)

Wrong answer lol!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm goina ave 3 600ws in there, there's a fourth if needed, main things are smell an noise, hopin the TD silent 8"extractor does the job


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Id be bangin the extra 600 in mate and gettin another 5 or 6inch can


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

mornin fkrs ............bad situation - where the fk did i leave that weed ;(


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yesterday I decided to climb a moutain. Didn't realise how hard it would be. 6 hours up and down


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

talk about a nice veiw m8, hope you went prep't n had a jakey up top


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

It was a cracking view and my phone does no justice. I was actually eating clouds. lol No intoxication involved. Too dangerous. Did manage to twist my knee half way down the fucker. Another chop day for me today


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2012)

Ben Nevis?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha billy 6 hour climb and decent lmao fuck that id av sat at the bottom and looked at the veiw above haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> It was a cracking view and my phone does no justice. I was actually eating clouds. lol No intoxication involved. Too dangerous. Did manage to twist my knee half way down the fucker. Another chop day for me today


 doesnt matter where i go m8 i have a joint when i get there, its like sticking a flag to claim it lol. was up the lake district last year av gotta get bk sometime


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Ben Nevis?


Ben Something.....think it was A'Nan


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

gonna throw a vid up of my rooms soon, be nice with your comments ive had to start from scratch again lol.......................sour cream n auto big bang on screen soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ben Something.....think it was A'Nan


Ben Arfa?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ben Arfa?


Some goal at the weekend. Must be due a callup for the frogs. Whats new with you?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

I mean the goal against Bolton


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

aye man cracking run, quality goal. he's still a greedy fucker though. if we can teach him to pass we'd score 3/4 more goals a game. couldn't be happier with the results this weekend mackems hammered were equal on points to chelsea. keep having to pinch myself at the thought of champions league footy lol.

i'm canny, chucked some pollen about yesterday. invented a new drink on sunday. The Apache Sour.

equal parts gin, vodka, malibu.
mashed up brown sugar, ice and raw rhubarb
topped up with tonic and a dash or apple cordial

quite good even if i say so myself.

View attachment 2115414


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man cracking run, quality goal. he's still a greedy fucker though. if we can teach him to pass we'd score 3/4 more goals a game. couldn't be happier with the results this weekend mackems hammered were equal on points to chelsea. keep having to pinch myself at the thought of champions league footy lol.
> 
> i'm canny, chucked some pollen about yesterday. invented a new drink on sunday. The Apache Sour.
> 
> ...


I reckon that would go well with some proper and a few bongos of dank........


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

wont let me upload wtf lol..................................[video=youtube;atGxpZKRSXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atGxpZKRSXY&amp;context=C4cd16a9ADvjVQa1PpcFMM YgkTrJhIxGCmJ9n3p_Ax96yy-UWWtP8=[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Fuck....every kid will take their sunflower back to school looking shit......your daughters will be massive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> wont let me upload wtf lol..................................[video=youtube;atGxpZKRSXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atGxpZKRSXY&amp;context=C4cd16a9ADvjVQa1PpcFMM YgkTrJhIxGCmJ9n3p_Ax96yy-UWWtP8=[/video]


fuck me i had me pc turned up loud, thought you'd kicked a chainsaw up at first lmao.

didn't realise you were a northerner Del. 

nice perpetual fella.


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck....every kid will take their sunflower back to school looking shit......your daughters will be massive


 lol i know hehe, its a comp aswell  every1 else is fuckt compaird to my girls nucular one hehe  all clones are from 1 plant in less than 2 months


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me i had me pc turned up loud, thought you'd kicked a chainsaw up at first lmao.
> 
> didn't realise you were a northerner Del.
> 
> nice perpetual fella.


 lol wey aye m8  just try n keep tha lingo proper or ppl dnt unda stand us lol  thanks m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^^^what the fuck did u say. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol wey aye m8  just try n keep tha lingo proper or ppl dnt unda stand us lol  thanks m8


aye reet lad nee botha! 

wisht lads had ya gobs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> ^^^^^^what the fuck did u say. lol


your nee sassonack ye should ken.


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> ^^^^^^what the fuck did u say. lol


a divnt nar how many times av wantd ta say that t yer lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye reet lad nee botha!
> 
> wisht lads had ya gobs


.......................sound m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

sassonack.....no heard that word in a while. lol Aye geordies fur me are well easy to understand.....any further down than Southport, Im like wtf pal! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to delvite again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2012)

.........Boys,


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> sassonack.....no heard that word in a while. lol Aye geordies fur me are well easy to understand.....any further down than Southport, Im like wtf pal! lol


 lol my gramps was a southerner so im multi-lingual england wise lol..........thanks fr tryn rep mate



The Yorkshireman said:


> .........Boys,


..................yorkie


----------



## Airwave (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ben Something.....think it was A'Nan


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1tJJO_pVvQ


----------



## Airwave (Apr 10, 2012)

"That's a lovely Sun Flower!"

"I know, Miss. My dad put it in his tent with his special plants."


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yo lot dow arf gu on bart wer yom from an the accent like haha wer arm from we luv ar fuckin cookhoos an bags lmfao

shit thats nearly as bad as ukrgs writen lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yo lot dow arf gu on bart wer yom from an the accent like haha wer arm from we luv ar fuckin cookhoos an bags lmfao

shit thats nearly as bad as ukrgs writen lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Airwave said:


> "That's a lovely Sun Flower!"
> 
> "I know, Miss. My dad put it in his tent with his special plants."


Haha like


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

Airwave said:


> "That's a lovely Sun Flower!"
> 
> "I know, Miss. My dad put it in his tent with his special plants."


 lols lets hope not she only 3 and their my beasts to her lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo lot dow arf gu on bart wer yom from an the accent like haha wer arm from we luv ar fuckin cookhoos an bags lmfao
> 
> shit thats nearly as bad as ukrgs writen lol


.........................
[h=3]fi angen help gyda fy phlanhigion[/h]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

welsh and geordie!?!?!?! bet your a lost cause after a few pints lad


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welsh and geordie!?!?!?! bet your a lost cause after a few pints lad


 ......................im a laugh m8 lol, its mint when you order an indians in welsh


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 10, 2012)

afternoon slag bags...


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

whats better, wilma 4 pot system or autopot 4 system, im using a dr100, or even waterfarms (but i hear these require a lot more attention than the other 2?)


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> afternoon slag bags...


 "Look mean you hairy ****er"
... poke him with a stick.. you watch his bollocks grow.. afternoon m8  .............................yeeeeeessssa i am hardcore............................[video=youtube;p-CBheQYJjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-CBheQYJjg[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been using a wilma 4 pot, last grow I only put 2 in it inside a 1m tent with a 400w light and pulled 16 oz off the 2 plants, it was my first attempt at a scrogg, the wilma is a good job, dosnt take a lotta work, just top it up about once a week


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

kana said:


> whats better, wilma 4 pot system or autopot 4 system, im using a dr100, or even waterfarms (but i hear these require a lot more attention than the other 2?)



leaning towards the auto pot system, no pumps to go wrong, can still use soil (so no ph'ing or ec'ing just mix n go)  but read into it


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> leaning towards the auto pot system, no pumps to go wrong, can still use soil (so no ph'ing or ec'ing just mix n go)  but read into it


 this is what ive read im a soil grower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

aint as plain sailing as all that Del, i had quite a bit of hassle with mine. but once you've got it sorted it can be sweet


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

I've no hassle with the wilma system, I use ionic nutes, ph'd the first time I filled it and it was spot on, never ph'd since. The wilma with ionic nutes, just fill with what it says on the bottle an ur good to go


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought the proper scrogg shelf for the 1m tent, for around £20 u can't go wrong


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I've been using a wilma 4 pot, last grow I only put 2 in it inside a 1m tent with a 400w light and pulled 16 oz off the 2 plants, it was my first attempt at a scrogg, the wilma is a good job, dosnt take a lotta work, just top it up about once a week


thats a nice pull of 2 plants i was gona do something along those lines, i've read a lot of good things about the wilma 4 pot system, except the noise level of the pump would you say its loud?


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> leaning towards the auto pot system, no pumps to go wrong, can still use soil (so no ph'ing or ec'ing just mix n go)  but read into it


yeah the no pump is a good factor of the autopot, but apparently the yield of the wilma systems are better. I have been doing so much reading all over the net but there are so many diff opinions lol so i thought id come to good old riu uk growers thread and find out what every1 reccommends the most from here


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aint as plain sailing as all that Del, i had quite a bit of hassle with mine. but once you've got it sorted it can be sweet


what hassle did you have with yours don? and after sorting it whats your opinion on the autopot and which autopot system u use?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not that loud m8, my 4inch extractor makes more noise but u wouldn't here it outside the room the tents in, the only problem I had was the pump didn't seem strong enough, I upgraded to a bigger pump to get a good flow out of the drippers, since I fixed that I've had no problems. If ur goina go for the wilma m8 u should definitely try scroggin with two plants in it, just filled the screen nicely with only a few weeks veg


----------



## dura72 (Apr 10, 2012)

afternoon gents, im back from the dead again. 3 week binge, damn near killed me this time, lotta fun though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

yeh wilmas rock the grow monsters,,,the only viable upgrade to a diffrent SYTEM no like airpots or w/eva wuld be DWC like i sed my mans going from 2x20 pot wilmas to 24 pot dwc

BUT a wilma with airpots,,,that would be nutz


----------



## Rory Gallagher (Apr 10, 2012)

hello i have a dr120 tent (120x120) just got a 600w hps will i need a cooltube?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rory Gallagher said:


> hello i have a dr120 tent (120x120) just got a 600w hps will i need a cooltube?


just depends on the temps of the room youve got the tent in, outside temps due to weather and the extraction kit your using and where the out-take ducting leads to. personally ive never used a coooltube and ive had 2 of those tents


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2012)

kana said:


> what hassle did you have with yours don? and after sorting it whats your opinion on the autopot and which autopot system u use?


blockages in the tubes and valves but that was mostly due to me using various nutes that turned the tank into a witches cauldron. provided you use proper hydro nutes it's a great system. i left mine for 2 weeks while i went to corfu, no bother at all. 

i got a series of 1 pots as the 2 together are a bit close. http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AUTO1B&Category_Code=

if your going that far i'd probably just go hydro, in hindsight.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yesterday I decided to climb a moutain. Didn't realise how hard it would be. 6 hours up and down
> 
> View attachment 2115364View attachment 2115365View attachment 2115366


wheres that bill


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> It's not that loud m8, my 4inch extractor makes more noise but u wouldn't here it outside the room the tents in, the only problem I had was the pump didn't seem strong enough, I upgraded to a bigger pump to get a good flow out of the drippers, since I fixed that I've had no problems. If ur goina go for the wilma m8 u should definitely try scroggin with two plants in it, just filled the screen nicely with only a few weeks veg


yh that person was probz going ott regarding noise, what pump did you get so i dont make the same mistake? and yeah im defo gona do scrog probz gona have the same set up as u m8, how many weeks veg would u say 3-4?


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> blockages in the tubes and valves but that was mostly due to me using various nutes that turned the tank into a witches cauldron. provided you use proper hydro nutes it's a great system. i left mine for 2 weeks while i went to corfu, no bother at all.
> 
> i got a series of 1 pots as the 2 together are a bit close. http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AUTO1B&Category_Code=
> 
> if your going that far i'd probably just go hydro, in hindsight.


what nutes did u start using after ur cauldron experience lol? and yeah im gona go hydro as well as soil thought its about time i give hydro a try


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 10, 2012)

Howa the growers then lol,think mi yellowing is going lol cheak if any of yous have spare time


----------



## dura72 (Apr 10, 2012)

"Jesus loves you."

A nice gesture in church.

A horrific thing to hear in a Mexican prison


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought the maxi jet 1000, the pump that came with it didn't seem powerful enough to get a good flow outta the flood drippers, it just ran down the side of the dripped rather than squirt out, the bigger pump done the trick


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> "Jesus loves you."
> 
> A nice gesture in church.
> 
> A horrific thing to hear in a Mexican prison


.................................................View attachment 2115684


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I bought the maxi jet 1000, the pump that came with it didn't seem powerful enough to get a good flow outta the flood drippers, it just ran down the side of the dripped rather than squirt out, the bigger pump done the trick


kk thanks m8, wana make sure everythings proper when i start, how would you say the wilma is for space can the 4 pots been moved or do the plants have enough room as they are?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

with wilmas the black drippers are ment to only drip if ur using rockwool u use the blue one if ur using coco our pump awork fine,,but watever works for u i spooose


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

The pots can't be moved, there's not a lotta roomfor the plants I don't think that's why I only grew two and scrogged them, u get more scroggin two than u would growin four in there normally. I use the blue drippers with small rockwool cubes and pebbles, the bigger pump definitely gives a better flow, it squirts out both side covering more of the pebbles


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

@ ic3, has ur m8 got the dwc unit yet? I'm goina get the 18 pot in 3-4 weeks, they look a good job


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

...................... my white widow survived the snow, didnt think it would


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The pots can't be moved, there's not a lotta roomfor the plants I don't think that's why I only grew two and scrogged them, u get more scroggin two than u would growin four in there normally. I use the blue drippers with small rockwool cubes and pebbles, the bigger pump definitely gives a better flow, it squirts out both side covering more of the pebbles


ok yeah that makes sense, so ur using the normal wilma 4 pot system not the wilma big 4 system? and do you just have the plant sitting in the rockwool cube and the rest of the medium as pebbles?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

It is the wilma big4 I have an yeah, 1inch rockwool cubes to get them started and then bury them in pebbles


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wtf are you lost lmao? !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

i should buy a wilma mite get a 8 pot deffo needs to be bought much neater and all u have to do is turn the pots if they need moving and wilmas grow monsters of plants,,,i mite get sum airpots for when i get one that would be awsoe


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> It is the wilma big4 I have an yeah, 1inch rockwool cubes to get them started and then bury them in pebbles


cool, thanks 4 all the help mate appreciate it! how many weeks did u veg for when you done your 2 plant scrog?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ ic3, has ur m8 got the dwc unit yet? I'm goina get the 18 pot in 3-4 weeks, they look a good job


no in about 3-4 weeks wen harvests done and sold hes getting this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-POT-DWC-MULTI-POT-BUBBLER-SYSTEM-HYDROPONICS-IWS-/130675835025?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e6ce30091

what u usingnow? 4 or 8 pot wilma? u seeling it when ur done?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

I vegged for about 4 weeks when I done the scrogg, if I had time I'd scrogg again

I'm using the big4pot wilma at the min, goina be keepin it tho, the 18 pot dwc I'm getting is for a different house, hoping to have it up and running in about 6 weeks or so


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 10, 2012)

Evening ladies how's tings been? Tried some of my cheesedawg the other night she's some sweet tasting fuel fair play she'll be getting some space again next crop


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I vegged for about 4 weeks when I done the scrogg, if I had time I'd scrogg again
> 
> I'm using the big4pot wilma at the min, goina be keepin it tho, the 18 pot dwc I'm getting is for a different house, hoping to have it up and running in about 6 weeks or so



well if you hear of anyone sellig one let me know a four or 8 but these 2 if got now are gunna be huge under a 600 just 2 plants lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Right guys there is no right way or wrong way of growing but this is what my findings are after using several methods. For most bud use DWC but taste isnt great and its noisey and u need to be on the ball. Wilmas are the lazy man systems, produce well, noisey, not much space for plants, total nightmare if u need to dump the res. Coco is quiet, decent yield, decent flavour, can re use easily. By far the best allrounder. If I had a choice though it would always b DWC


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

When emptying the res in my wilma system I just connect a hose to the pump that's already in the res and let it pump out, not much of a nightmare!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

It is if its in an attic and they are both 140l tanks. lol Fuck if I need to trim a leaf its a nightmare. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

True bill, anythings a nightmare if there in the attic lol my m8s is in his attic, he fills his tank up by pumping water directly outta his water tank up there lol!


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

evening uk, glad this day is nearly done....................


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol Liverpool lost another keeper!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Wish there was a watertank up there. Jaws 4 is on. I didny even know there was a fourth


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When emptying the res in my wilma system I just connect a hose to the pump that's already in the res and let it pump out, not much of a nightmare!


yeh but ures is only a 4 pot wilma my mans is a 20 pot now thats a fucking pain lol,,ive heard loads of shit about atticks mites mould ect and not to mention the space u dont have to manouver :O fukin shit we go thru eh! all good fun


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha ukrg you think thats bad u dont see wot im puttin up with now and theres no tank or fuck all they av all the floor space on a 12x6 and im still strugglin lol i av to litrerally crawl on the floor wen feedin and after the first 6waterin cans your back is fucked haha ive even hung the big as ocilating fans as i was gettin a little wind burn on the fuckers  but its my own fault i said i was nt gonna grow any trees again and i fell for it again haha theres somethin about big plants i like haha id love to see berts 60 plant gre to the size thats for sure haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Fuck trees, u get about the same m8 with fat small plants and much easier I may add


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ukrg you think thats bad u dont see wot im puttin up with now and theres no tank or fuck all they av all the floor space on a 12x6 and im still strugglin lol i av to litrerally crawl on the floor wen feedin and after the first 6waterin cans your back is fucked haha ive even hung the big as ocilating fans as i was gettin a little wind burn on the fuckers  but its my own fault i said i was nt gonna grow any trees again and i fell for it again haha theres somethin about big plants i like haha id love to see berts 60 plant gre to the size thats for sure haha


well i seen a setup once made from hosepipes linked together with adapter and a plastic funnel fasted to the side of the gorw room with hose cumming of the bottom and then slits to each pot so all the guy did was poure water into the funnel and the water went to each pot thru the hoses so no need for crawling,,,fuk i cant crawl anyways witha ggimpy leg BUT what i am thinking is these 2 ive left are gunna be fucking huge under a 600 ther big now so im assuming te ther exo IM STIL WAIITNG FOR A PIC CHEDZ to compare to make sure


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Singin to the choir mate  ill add your not gettin sent down for 15 tho bill 30+ and they might just do so haha ive grew all ways exept scrog and its the trees that really get me excited like a kid in a sweet shop haha +your limiting the size of the colas wen in sog were as the nodes are countless on the fuckers wen u have a nice veg if i could id go vert but ill stick to mixin it up for now lol i think after this ill do a sog tho let me back and knees recover !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Singin to the choir mate  ill add your not gettin sent down for 15 tho bill 30+ and they might just do so haha ive grew all ways exept scrog and its the trees that really get me excited like a kid in a sweet shop haha +your limiting the size of the colas wen in sog were as the nodes are countless on the fuckers wen u have a nice veg if i could id go vert but ill stick to mixin it up for now lol i think after this ill do a sog tho let me back and knees recover !!


Also if shit hits the fan, u can get them moved rapid and into a transit. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

u and ur transit vans bill lmao u got a fixiation with them,,,im worried for u pal!lol

OH you got link for the guns on TOR mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha guns lmfao theres enough flyin rand without buyin from there lad lmao 
billy you d neva get the chance to move em mate if they are gonna get ya they will lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha guns lmfao theres enough flyin rand without buyin from there lad lmao
> billy you d neva get the chance to move em mate if they are gonna get ya they will lol


few boys round my way got done with 300 to begin with....when they done their count the next day there were only 200 odd. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha guns lmfao theres enough flyin rand without buyin from there lad lmao
> billy you d neva get the chance to move em mate if they are gonna get ya they will lol



just to take a look innit man be interesting,wen harvests in gunnaorder allsorts my mans already wittena list of what he wants pmsl


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 10, 2012)

hows all tonight, got a few grams of tutti frutti so sorry if i rant a little..

what size holes in the mesh works best for a scrog or sog, and i`ve seen some stuff on raiseing the sides of the mesh as theres a curve to the light or something..

silly question but is there any adjusting lights in scrog, a little when the buds are growing i was guessing?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Also if shit hits the fan, u can get them moved rapid and into a transit. lol


This ones is for you mate.....


[video=youtube;pBsQVP-Olmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBsQVP-Olmw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers Cat....seen them at the liquid rooms in Edinburger when they first came out. Minted band


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cheers Cat....seen them at the liquid rooms in Edinburger when they first came out. Minted band


I was listening to tracks on my site and remembered you like them. So i stuck it in for you. What else you in to m8 ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Golf, fishing, football and midget porn.lol


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Golf, fishing, football and midget porn.lol


hahahahaahaaa Ya fuckin spaz


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2012)

would ne1 be intrested in exotic drugs anything u want pm me


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

think i might go for the autopot this time round, as they seem more flexible with regards to being able to move each autopot around instead of being stuck next 2 each other like the wilma system, might get two of em and do a scrog, not sure whether to stick with soil or try out pebbles, ne1 reccommend?


----------



## delvite (Apr 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Golf, fishing, football and midget porn.lol


 ...................... bills hobbies


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...................... bills hobbies


Midget porn comes first though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2012)

kana said:


> think i might go for the autopot this time round, as they seem more flexible with regards to being able to move each autopot around instead of being stuck next 2 each other like the wilma system, might get two of em and do a scrog, not sure whether to stick with soil or try out pebbles, ne1 reccommend?


A couple of inches of pebbles with coco on top, bit of perlite in the mix


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

good morning soapaphobes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Whats your bill at Dura. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

is it any good dura? i take it its bills and i no u no ur white


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is it any good dura? i take it its bills and i no u no ur white


I take no responsibility for Duras bill......Nothing to do with me. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

my 55 a full 1.0 shit


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

its actually no bad, paid most of it off as i was sniffin, so its just over a ton although i fuckin destroyed my profits totally, the quality varied as i was using different suppliers due to location and time, average kinda stuff, nuthin tae write hame about. ive got a supplier that i owe quite a bit but ive still got plenty of product so thats all covered. just means that im on the wagon for a couple of weeks till i build resources and then its off on one again. needed tae square up anyway tae finish ma uni course off and sort a few other issues out, like comm service which ive not been near for weeks, if ahm not real careful its gonny be bed and breakfast at her majestys pleasure. it was a fuckin helluva few weeks though, kidneys wrecked and jingly paranoia in large measures!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mornin fkrs  another loverly day.....................................


----------



## baklawa (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello boys  My postman finally brought me my new mouse so I'm once again fully equipped to face the cyber world. What have I missed? Has anyone been busted yet? Papers were full of busts going on just down the road, cops getting anonymous tips about the SMELL of smoking, so of course me got über-paranoid about the über-stinky stuff I'm smoking... Anyway kids, looks like my imminent move is even more, umm, imminent, so come on - asking a second time - where in the UK would you recommend I hunt for a remote isolated tiny poky cheap cottage? The more isolated the better. I dance nude at full moon.


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

Oi IC3........I'm sat having wake n bake with the fairy!



..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2116947
> 
> my 55 a full 1.0 shit


Fuck off you Italian prick. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> ................................View attachment 2116974


..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Hello boys  My postman finally brought me my new mouse so I'm once again fully equipped to face the cyber world. What have I missed? Has anyone been busted yet? Papers were full of busts going on just down the road, cops getting anonymous tips about the SMELL of smoking, so of course me got über-paranoid about the über-stinky stuff I'm smoking... Anyway kids, looks like my imminent move is even more, umm, imminent, so come on - asking a second time - where in the UK would you recommend I hunt for a remote isolated tiny poky cheap cottage? The more isolated the better. I dance nude at full moon.


Postman? Mouse? If you can't pick up a mouse in this city for £2 then there's something wrong. 

Hell I'd give you one for free!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I take no responsibility for Duras bill......Nothing to do with me. lol


Hope you got a good commission deal on that Herbies banner Bill!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Hell I'd give you one for free!







So would I Yorkie.....lol All night long


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hell I'd give you one for free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

There you go see.

The friends you have Baklawa!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There you go see.
> 
> The friends you have Baklawa!


_im talking about the length_


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> A couple of inches of pebbles with coco on top, bit of perlite in the mix


thanks don, ne recommended nutes? dnt want turn mine into a cauldron like u did lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> _im talking about the length_


Fucking lost me!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking lost me!


Lmfao!! yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao!! yorkie


Now I'm LMFAO!

Not a fucking clue, It obviously passed me on both lanes!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was arrested for having sex with a 15 year old girl. I thought she was a couple of years older than that.

I suppose that makes two reasons why I'm a bad father.


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oi IC3........I'm sat having wake n bake with the fairy!
> 
> View attachment 2116975
> 
> ..........


 nice clones m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> nice clones m8


They will be when they've got roots!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

................................................i know dwc and wilma have better yeilds that autopots, dont you think you could push the autopots with a co2 rich enviroment they could match yeild?


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They will be when they've got roots!


 i do mine the same, lv my jiffys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> I was arrested for having sex with a 15 year old girl. I thought she was a couple of years older than that.
> 
> I suppose that makes two reasons why I'm a bad father.


*

Yep, that's on par with Maddie McCann 404 not found!​
​

*


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

ahve jist invented a new psychological term...'harvest psychosis'..it begins with the stress of havin to deal with the serious guff cumin fae yer grow room near chop time, progressing tae alternate states of worry about diseases, yeild, gettin yer door kicked in , then onto highs about potential smoke, financial solvency, ...flips again tae the sheer tedium of actually chopping the fuckers then into a limbo state of brain shutdown as you can only wait to the damn stuff dries and finally culminates in the sale of product and descends into a fuckin full period of sheer lunancy as you react to all the aforementioned shit while you've got a couple of spare grand to throw around. and then comes the hangover.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> i do mine the same, lv my jiffys


Well the quality of Jiffys varies, the last bag I got had a fishing net type material and the Coco cracked exposing the clone roots.

These have like a cotton wool type material and the Coco stays squashed when you pack the clone in.

I can see myself doing a Jiffy plug field test!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahve jist invented a new psychological term...'harvest psychosis'..it begins with the stress of havin to deal with the serious guff cumin fae yer grow room near chop time, progressing tae alternate states of worry about diseases, yeild, gettin yer door kicked in , then onto highs about potential smoke, financial solvency, ...flips again tae the sheer tedium of actually chopping the fuckers then into a limbo state of brain shutdown as you can only wait to the damn stuff dries and finally culminates in the sale of product and descends into a fuckin full period of sheer lunancy as you react to all the aforementioned shit while you've got a couple of spare grand to throw around. and then comes the hangover.


 pmsl......this shoud be in the book


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahve jist invented a new psychological term...'harvest psychosis'..it begins with the stress of havin to deal with the serious guff cumin fae yer grow room near chop time, progressing tae alternate states of worry about diseases, yeild, gettin yer door kicked in , then onto highs about potential smoke, financial solvency, ...flips again tae the sheer tedium of actually chopping the fuckers then into a limbo state of brain shutdown as you can only wait to the damn stuff dries and finally culminates in the sale of product and descends into a fuckin full period of sheer lunancy as you react to all the aforementioned shit while you've got a couple of spare grand to throw around. and then comes the hangover.


I 100% agree Dura, Lets get banged in the Urban Dictionary!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

ive had a couple that burst, usually happens when im soaking them so if i spot it its bin time. jiffy test would be good.........whats the smallest you use?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuck me if "Va Va Voom" can get into the Oxford!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> ive had a couple that burst, usually happens when im soaking them so if i spot it its bin time.


Yeah I get that as well, only one of these did it but most of the last lot.

Hmm..........Intrigued!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

gotta order some more, peat or coir hmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

I've sussed it!

My grow shop has it's Jiffy plugs loose in boxes underneath a shelving rack, he has some bagged up in 10's or you can just get however many you want it doesn't matter cos they're all 10p each.

I think he is now just filling those boxes up with whatever plugs he has bought that time round, not necessarily being Jiffys.

Defo a Jiffy plug field test time!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've sussed it!
> 
> My grow shop has it's Jiffy plugs loose in boxes underneath a shelving rack, he has some bagged up in 10's or you can just get however many you want it doesn't matter cos they're all 10p each.
> 
> ...


you can get them in 200s for about a tenna on the bay


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> gotta order some more, peat or coir hmmmm


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coir-Coco-Peat-Organic-5-x-Bales-Expands-195-litres-/120879054542?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c24f3fece#ht_500wt_1282

..........



delvite said:


> you can get them in 200s for about a tenna on the bay


They'd last forever!

I know a guy who sells more clones then he does weed though, going rate is £8 and he does around 2000 a year!

I might get into the clone business.


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coir-Coco-Peat-Organic-5-x-Bales-Expands-195-litres-/120879054542?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c24f3fece#ht_500wt_1282
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...


 same here mine are £5 tho 9 fr 40  seeds is the biz now m8.


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

peat..........................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200-x-Jiffy-7-18mm-x-42mm-deep-Peat-Plug-Propergation-Pellets-/170772605474?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c2d72a22


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> same here mine are £5 tho 9 fr 40  seeds is the biz now m8.


Eye it is but I'm not sending mine out until they're bang right and that takes time and space.

Kids can chuck pollen about and knock out seeds from any old first cross, I think it's insulting to charge money for unstable strains but then if I was to buy "White Widow" seeds they'd be the proper one!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> peat..........................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200-x-Jiffy-7-18mm-x-42mm-deep-Peat-Plug-Propergation-Pellets-/170772605474?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27c2d72a22


The ones in that photo are the fishnet ones that crack, shite!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye it is but I'm not sending mine out until they're bang right and that takes time and space.
> 
> Kids can chuck pollen about and knock out seeds from any old first cross, I think it's insulting to charge money for unstable strains but then if I was to buy "White Widow" seeds they'd be the proper one!


 ive had dna sour cream genetics for a year ( clones of clones ) think i may change tho cause there is tangarine dream kickin round my area


----------



## baklawa (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Postman? Mouse? If you can't pick up a mouse in this city for £2 then there's something wrong.
> 
> Hell I'd give you one for free!


Ahhh but mine has to be wireless optical, due to the weird way that I work, and I saw this awesome one on eBay ummm shaped like ummm a car so I ordered that =))

Plus we've only just come out of quarantine for the bubonic plague. Haven't been able to roam far from the Brat this past week.


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The ones in that photo are the fishnet ones that crack, shite!


lols cheapys, these more ur style..............................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peat-Plug-Propergation-Pellets-200-x-Jiffy-7-38mm-/220679794819?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item33618a7083


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> lols cheapys, these more ur style..............................http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peat-Plug-Propergation-Pellets-200-x-Jiffy-7-38mm-/220679794819?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item33618a7083


And they're the ones that I have now.

How the fuck can they BOTH be labelled as Jiffy plugs? Jiffy is a brand name!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

"Abu Hamza facing up to 50 years behind bars."

If the authorities have any sense of humour they'll make them strongly magnetic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> "Abu Hamza facing up to 50 years behind bars."
> 
> If the authorities have any sense of humour they'll make them strongly magnetic.


.....Funny!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And they're the ones that I have now.
> 
> How the fuck can they BOTH be labelled as Jiffy plugs? Jiffy is a brand name!


 i know i wish they would label them "shite" n "perfect" lol would be easyer but try try try


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> i know i wish they would label them "shite" n "perfect" lol would be easyer but try try try


i hope they try that with birds. it'd save me lot o hassle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Ahhh but mine has to be wireless optical, due to the weird way that I work, and I saw this awesome one on eBay ummm shaped like ummm a car so I ordered that =))
> 
> Plus we've only just come out of quarantine for the bubonic plague. Haven't been able to roam far from the Brat this past week.


I'm professional!



Teflon feet, 3G laser optics, 1800dpi. hmmm sexy!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i hope they try that with birds. it'd save me lot o hassle.


 lol potatoes and kangaroos


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i hope they try that with birds. it'd save me lot o hassle.


Bags of weed!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

play with these...........................http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2374831,00.asp


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> play with these...........................http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2374831,00.asp


Most of those are shit, the two Razers are waaaaaaaay overpriced and if anybody can actually move their wrist in the minuscule amounts needed to warrant a 6400dpi mouse then they're a fucking Cyborg!


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Most of those are shit, the two Razers are waaaaaaaay overpriced and if anybody can actually move their wrist in the minuscule amounts needed to warrant a 6400dpi mouse than he's a fucking Cyborg!


 lol im a laptop man i just keep my hdd  had the pc set up but the kids got into it


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

well thats another grow been and ( almost ) gone, i finished off with 3 plants after 1 hermied, 1 blue widow which for sum strange reason finished off at under 6 weeks gave me 2 1/2 oz( i think, mite have been 3), 1 white domina which gave me just under 4 oz that was chopped at just over 7 weeks and an ever trusty church which i only chopped 2 days ago( round about the 8 weeks), the church looked really good, it gave me two large meaty colas although it wasnt topped, it just grew that way, and a good few heavy side buds, im optimistically goin for 4 oz although it could be more. all done dwc 10 litre pots under a 400 hps and fed with ionics veg, canna a +b grow, anda mix of ioics boost and pk 13/14. i didnt put much effort into them, i rarely do, as regular readers will confirm im not the most stable of people. i reckon they all had about 4 weeks from seed before the flip although i mite be a week out with that. so all in all im quite happy 10 oz minimum from 3 plants under a 400 is reasonable. im supposed to be starting a cpl of share grows with 2 friends using tents but im just too fuckin lazy and theyve got NO experience at all so it'd be all me....ah well im back on the wagon for a bit so i mite review that and just give it a go.


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well thats another grow been and ( almost ) gone, i finished off with 3 plants after 1 hermied, 1 blue widow which for sum strange reason finished off at under 6 weeks gave me 2 1/2 oz( i think, mite have been 3), 1 white domina which gave me just under 4 oz that was chopped at just over 7 weeks and an ever trusty church which i only chopped 2 days ago( round about the 8 weeks), the church looked really good, it gave me two large meaty colas although it wasnt topped, it just grew that way, and a good few heavy side buds, im optimistically goin for 4 oz although it could be more. all done dwc 10 litre pots under a 400 hps and fed with ionics veg, canna a +b grow, anda mix of ioics boost and pk 13/14. i didnt put much effort into them, i rarely do, as regular readers will confirm im not the most stable of people. i reckon they all had about 4 weeks from seed before the flip although i mite be a week out with that. so all in all not im quite happy 10 oz minimum from 3 plants under a 400 is reasonable. im supposed to be starting a cpl of share grows with 2 friends using tents but im just too fuckin lazy and theyve got NO experience at all so it'd be all me....ah well im back on the wagon for a bit so i mite review that and just give it a go.


sounds like a good turnout, lazy fkrs and a sound plan lol


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> ................................................i know dwc and wilma have better yeilds that autopots, dont you think you could push the autopots with a co2 rich enviroment they could match yeild?


what would be the best way to do that, buy one of the co2 boost and inject it every now and then?


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

kana said:


> what would be the best way to do that, buy one of the co2 boost and inject it every now and then?


 i was thiking of supplying with the intake but co2 is heavyer than air so im thinkin over the tops at about 1600 with good circulation and extraction  im still reading tho......................http://scholar.google.co.uk/scholar?q=co2+and+cannabis&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart&sa=X&ei=zXmFT-i7G9Gq8AOQvbjQBw&ved=0CB4QgQMwAA


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> sounds like a good turnout, lazy fkrs and a sound plan lol


 ive averaged about 3 almost 4 oz every plant ever since i started, ive went from dr120 tents to larger purpose built chambers to stuff just launched in wardrobes, at first i was super anal about it all writing down in a little note book exact feeds/dates/temps...the whole fuckin lot but the longer i do it the more i realise that its pretty fuckin idiot proof...ive had a few hermie issues but only lost 1, ive had few other bug/overfeeding probs but i think i only ever lost 1 thru the overfeeding....probably the worst grow experience was losing 20 clones the 2nd time i tried cloning( just a begginers mistake not having them in my own house so they got ignored when i hit the booze)...the only real hassle was gettin busted, and tbh it was just an annoyance( apart from losing my driving licence that REALLY,REALLY, REALLY fuckin stings)...its been a decent few years , made sum good cash, met sum funny and entertaining people....met couple of assholes but fuck it, if you cant handle that then the internet is NOT the place to come...so whilst im a currently balanced and reflective state of mind its been a lotta fun.


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> i was thiking of supplying with the intake but co2 is heavyer than air so im thinkin over the tops at about 1600 with good circulation and extraction  im still reading tho......................http://scholar.google.co.uk/scholar?q=co2+and+cannabis&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart&sa=X&ei=zXmFT-i7G9Gq8AOQvbjQBw&ved=0CB4QgQMwAA


ohh yeah il do some also, so like don said if i was to get the 2 auto pot system with coco, pebbles n perlite would i just get who the whole coco nutrient kit e.g. canna start, cannazyme, rhizotonic, coco a&b, boost and pk 13/14?

or i was thinking maybe just Canna A+B, Ferro Enzyme Plus and Ferro PK Bloombooster


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

wot u bunch knob rotters waffling about? dont u no its a sunny sunny day? get out there and play nice. mayb catch some butterflys or make a daisy chain haha. 
plants today r basking in bit natural light below window while they dry off from foliar feeding. stanking well haha.
think today will build me scrog screen now. using old rabbit run. mr recycle haha. 
any yous do scrog? wots a good size have the spaces in the grid/screen?


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

damm..............left the dome off the third take for a bit and dome shock lol, misted the fk out of them and they pickin up tf


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

OG Kush.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2012)

[h=6]BBC News: Parts of Glasgow are to be made to look post apocalyptic for Brad Pitt's new film.

Residents are said to be elated with the renovation of their houses[/h]
morning bitches


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot u bunch knob rotters waffling about? dont u no its a sunny sunny day? get out there and play nice. mayb catch some butterflys or make a daisy chain haha.
> plants today r basking in bit natural light below window while they dry off from foliar feeding. stanking well haha.
> think today will build me scrog screen now. using old rabbit run. mr recycle haha.
> any yous do scrog? wots a good size have the spaces in the grid/screen?


 sizes from chicken wire to pea pod net m8, pesonally id go chicken wire ive used the net, had big holes but kept the cannopy level............................................................... i only had a small space and 3l pots but did ok


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> OG Kush.


 nice pic m8, lv the sharpness


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

nice mr delvite. judging by pics a big hole is needed then, cool cheers. think way rabbit runn is it should b ok without messing to much with it. just need trim it down to fit it in and maybe give it a coating. awesomeness


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice mr delvite. judging by pics a big hole is needed then, cool cheers. think way rabbit runn is it should b ok without messing to much with it. just need trim it down to fit it in and maybe give it a coating. awesomeness


 google dome scrog or 3d scrog m8, interesting..............................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

will do flower cheers (am watching max and paddy haha)


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> will do flower cheers


.............................call me bud lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

haha u sure? could been worse near wrote petal hahahahah


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha u sure? could been worse near wrote petal hahahahah


lols am used to "pet" but bud is an all rounder


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

haha na its this max and paddy it has me in stitches, my mate reminds me off paddy, even the accent is there hahah poor sod


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

will be selling bitcoins soon for all u pussys who to scared to buy em all ya have to do is open a account n i can send em instantly, bit better than paying some dodgy fuck in china through western union lolol pm me if ya want


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

meow says this pussy hahah.
where u open account?


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha na its this max and paddy it has me in stitches, my mate reminds me off paddy, even the accent is there hahah poor sod


........................ha ha lv that - tricky to get hold of them plasmas  my mate used to do great impressions


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> meow says this pussy hahah.
> where u open account?


......................http://bitcoin.org/


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> ......................http://bitcoin.org/



wrong m8 dont talk bout what u dont obviously no about


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

he wonts to open a silk road acount not a bitcoin acc


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> ......................http://bitcoin.org/


 so this isnt what your selling?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> so this isnt what your selling?


yes but u replied to mdb saying to open a bitcoin account not a silk road account which is what he want to do


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yes but u replied to mdb saying to open a bitcoin account not a silk road account which is what he want to do


 so let me read up ya speedy t**t lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> so let me read up ya speedy t**t lol



lmao...................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.gwern.net/Silk%20Road there ya go ya speedy twat lolool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2012)

u doing the same rates sambo 3 qwid for 1 coin? how do we pay u like? paypal?
i got a silk rd acount called myself doggiez lmao

wen u see the price like 9 bitcoins on silk rd does that include the poastage like? was thinking of ordering a little sample of summet see whats what lemmi know how ur working it


----------



## baklawa (Apr 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm professional!
> 
> Teflon feet, 3G laser optics, 1800dpi. hmmm sexy!


Dude if I'd known you were in the teflon-footed mouse business I'd have called for a home delivery last week   How's the turmoil and upheaval going?


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.gwern.net/Silk Road there ya go ya speedy twat lolool


 ffs m8 dnt prepare me to use it lol.............im flicking between tabs atm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Dude if I'd known you were in the teflon-footed mouse business I'd have called for a home delivery last week   How's the turmoil and upheaval going?


teflone footed mice? do u do human ones? seems i mite bee needing a new foot and teflons none stik so wont even need to wash it!HA


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

led grow light 50 bucks( wood been 2 - 4 ton brand new), dont mind if u do. thats the breeding room sorted then(with my 150 hps).
good things coming i feel


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u doing the same rates sambo 3 qwid for 1 coin? how do we pay u like? paypal?
> i got a silk rd acount called myself doggiez lmao
> 
> wen u see the price like 9 bitcoins on silk rd does that include the poastage like? was thinking of ordering a little sample of summet see whats what lemmi know how ur working it



m8 thye rates at the mo are 3.25 mine will 4quid im taking all the fucking risk buying em, paymeant will be through paypal,cash.WU


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> teflone footed mice? do u do human ones? seems i mite bee needing a new foot and teflons none stik so wont even need to wash it!HA


does that mean u dont wash ya non stick pans? yukkk man get a hose on them haha , oh i forgot this mini island sandwiched between massive seas has a lack off water and a hose bann???!!!!!!!!!
funny shit


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

.............................like what i read so far m8 but i send through paypal email addys


----------



## ferrarismoke (Apr 11, 2012)

I will be traveling to london next month are there any major head shops where a tourists cn safely smoke the mota?????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 thye rates at the mo are 3.25 mine will 4quid im taking all the fucking risk buying em, paymeant will be through paypal,cash.WU


?
4qwid? wat happened to mates ratez?? ur starting a racket lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

u dont make money having alot mates haha.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> few boys round my way got done with 300 to begin with....when they done their count the next day there were only 200 odd. lol



Check this out http://www.pencilmethod.com/2011/05/03/part-of-merthyr-cannabis-haul-stolen-after-seizure/ funny as fuck


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u dont make money having alot mates haha.


 too true but when you have money you have alot of mates


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

Gotten ot the point where i NEED more income so i have decided that i will be quitting my job within the next month in favour of doing ome actual training with regard to cheffing it up. £3k per month though, not the cheapest! Hopefully in the long run it means i can rent either a pair of bedrooms or a whole house etc 

I'm basically my friends unofficial accountant and well, he's fucking broke as shit, and it suddenly occured to me how potentiall pussy whipped he is (by a 16yr old no less ) How many of you let your gf's simply live off your back? His gf moved in with him a while back and he won't stop complaining about his mortage, yet he doesn't charge her rent, bills, food or anything. Most couples i know split bills and rent regardless, are these folk exceptions or are blokes really this pathetic? My thinking is if she's sleeping in my bed and using my hot water she can pay half the damned bills.

It is good news today. The axe is now swinging. We can't evict him because of the theft due to well, we have no legal ground to stand on, but he should hopefully be out within the next 2 weeks. The downside is that 4 weeks after that and i'm being kicked out as well unless i can cover rent for the whole flat. Time to find a new place to call home! I'm tempted by Cornwall. Go catch me some fish! Wit a straw hat on no less


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gotten ot the point where i NEED more income so i have decided that i will be quitting my job within the next month in favour of doing ome actual training with regard to cheffing it up. £3k per month though, not the cheapest! Hopefully in the long run it means i can rent either a pair of bedrooms or a whole house etc
> 
> I'm basically my friends unofficial accountant and well, he's fucking broke as shit, and it suddenly occured to me how potentiall pussy whipped he is (by a 16yr old no less ) How many of you let your gf's simply live off your back? His gf moved in with him a while back and he won't stop complaining about his mortage, yet he doesn't charge her rent, bills, food or anything. Most couples i know split bills and rent regardless, are these folk exceptions or are blokes really this pathetic? My thinking is if she's sleeping in my bed and using my hot water she can pay half the damned bills.



real good to see ya back m8 sorry bout all that shit m8 i was pissed as per.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gotten ot the point where i NEED more income so i have decided that i will be quitting my job within the next month in favour of doing ome actual training with regard to cheffing it up. £3k per month though, not the cheapest! Hopefully in the long run it means i can rent either a pair of bedrooms or a whole house etc
> 
> I'm basically my friends unofficial accountant and well, he's fucking broke as shit, and it suddenly occured to me how potentiall pussy whipped he is (by a 16yr old no less ) How many of you let your gf's simply live off your back? His gf moved in with him a while back and he won't stop complaining about his mortage, yet he doesn't charge her rent, bills, food or anything. Most couples i know split bills and rent regardless, are these folk exceptions or are blokes really this pathetic? My thinking is if she's sleeping in my bed and using my hot water she can pay half the damned bills.
> 
> It is good news today. The axe is now swinging. We can't evict him because of the theft due to well, we have no legal ground to stand on, but he should hopefully be out within the next 2 weeks. The downside is that 4 weeks after that and i'm being kicked out as well unless i can cover rent for the whole flat. Time to find a new place to call home! I'm tempted by Cornwall. Go catch me some fish! Wit a straw hat on no less


Kick her in the fud


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gotten ot the point where i NEED more income so i have decided that i will be quitting my job within the next month in favour of doing ome actual training with regard to cheffing it up. £3k per month though, not the cheapest! Hopefully in the long run it means i can rent either a pair of bedrooms or a whole house etc
> 
> I'm basically my friends unofficial accountant and well, he's fucking broke as shit, and it suddenly occured to me how potentiall pussy whipped he is (by a 16yr old no less ) How many of you let your gf's simply live off your back? His gf moved in with him a while back and he won't stop complaining about his mortage, yet he doesn't charge her rent, bills, food or anything. Most couples i know split bills and rent regardless, are these folk exceptions or are blokes really this pathetic? My thinking is if she's sleeping in my bed and using my hot water she can pay half the damned bills.
> 
> It is good news today. The axe is now swinging. We can't evict him because of the theft due to well, we have no legal ground to stand on, but he should hopefully be out within the next 2 weeks. The downside is that 4 weeks after that and i'm being kicked out as well unless i can cover rent for the whole flat. Time to find a new place to call home! I'm tempted by Cornwall. Go catch me some fish! Wit a straw hat on no less


 defo m8 my ex grow partner was the same, get set up................................[video=youtube;JgGA-hHWxtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgGA-hHWxtA[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> real good to see ya back m8 sorry bout all that shit m8 i was pissed as per.


Little to do with you mate  



supersillybilly said:


> Kick her in the fud


That's what i keep telling him. I went over to his house one saturday night and it wasn't even midnight before she was moaning that she wanted to goto bed, that is to say i'm going to bed so you have to come to bed as well. So i told him that he was whipped like a little bitch and to drive me all the way home. Bloody women, know your place!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Check this out http://www.pencilmethod.com/2011/05/03/part-of-merthyr-cannabis-haul-stolen-after-seizure/ funny as fuck


Now THATS a room. Your arse would be twitching everytime u were there though

West Dragon just booked flights to Panama after reading that. lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

women............................in front of the sink lmao oj


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

I dont really know what going on TTT but if u want him out your house why not search and download Maddie McCann porn on his pc/laptop/phone. Goodbye problem person


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

He nicked all of my money and weed and tried to blame it on a former flatmate. Irony being that all former flatmates have been in different countries at the time of the incident  That and he got pissed first night he arrived and bragged about how he and his mates had nicked someones entire grow in their last building. I figured i'd make the flat very inhospitable for him by telling him i had to sell anything entertaining such as TV and computer etc, he had the cheek to offer to buy em off me, with my own money! Ha!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Motherfucker! Smash 7 shades of shite out him with a pole/bat/ec meter(lol, I know u dont use yours) while hes asleep. I dont mind people that rob(people have to put food on the table) but not off your own kind


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

mdb u just sent a a blank pm again it was just all the pms we been sending nuffing else lololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

fucking shite site man. keeps going funky on screen and freezing... will pm u in abit im going for a fag as im tempted to stamp on me crappy lappy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He nicked all of my money and weed and tried to blame it on a former flatmate. Irony being that all former flatmates have been in different countries at the time of the incident  That and he got pissed first night he arrived and bragged about how he and his mates had nicked someones entire grow in their last building. I figured i'd make the flat very inhospitable for him by telling him i had to sell anything entertaining such as TV and computer etc, he had the cheek to offer to buy em off me, with my own money! Ha!


invite him in , make him dinner, lace it with sleepers....once asleep .....have fun.... video it and then onto youtube. alternatively a big fuckin hammer.
as for your mate with the spongebird. any man that allows that is no man.if its the sex he'd be cheaper with a hooker.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2012)

btw hi ttt....long time buddy....you been inside for teabagging sheep again mate??


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

helping out a m8 set up his dr240 he got 2x600 and 2x400 how many u fink e shut put in there?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

I would have all of em in there, but at least the 2 600s and 1 400. (I would suggest getting MH for the 400's) He will have the hardest, frostiest buds ever with the combo.

EDIT: What am I thinking. He will def need them all. 2.4m x 2.4m.....


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

ferrarismoke said:


> I will be traveling to london next month are there any major head shops where a tourists cn safely smoke the mota?????



Very doubtful


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

kana said:


> helping out a m8 set up his dr240 he got 2x600 and 2x400 how many u fink e shut put in there?


i got 1200 in a 1.2 x 1.2 and its working a treat m8


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Very doubtful


did u get my pm 3eyes???


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u get my pm 3eyes???



If it's old i got it if it's new then no love


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> If it's old i got it if it's new then no love


bout the sr m8 u pm me a few wks asking for info


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah  And the parents now know i've been growing cannabis  Tumteetum. Not in their flat of course


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

on the roof was it then haha


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bout the sr m8 u pm me a few wks asking for info



Yah man that's the 1 i got it, i've opened an account but that's as far i've got so far was thinking of getting me some mud as all you can around here is £10 pukkas or miaow don't get me wrong those pukkas are supposed to be really nice but i still see me eating to many of them to be paying tenners and the miaow i would't even feed my lawn with


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yah man that's the 1 i got it, i've opened an account but that's as far i've got so far was thinking of getting me some mud as all you can around here is £10 pukkas or miaow don't get me wrong those pukkas are supposed to be really nice but i still see me eating to many of them to be paying tenners and the miaow i would't even feed my lawn with


whats mud?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats mud?



Mud aka Molly aka MDMA lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Mud aka Molly aka MDMA lol


cheap as fuck on the m8 i just ordered some defqons 180mg a pill lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> on the roof was it then haha


That's what my dad asked  Right now it is hailing, i don't think id' be growing much weed  Of coure it was in their flat. I couldn't care, my contrat sais i can't do a plethora of things, i will do as i damned well please if they do not know about it  The only issue is the big hole in the wall and ceiling  Talk about good timing to take the grow apart  It' rather a blessing in disguise. Was thinking i'd have to bin all of my gear like autopots etc when i went back to theirs come May, as it is, the notebook was 3 years old that they looked through (they do not have the term privacy in their vocabulary) and as such i can just claim that it is just all my old growing gear. I'm certainly not growing now. For the the only issue is that of where it is grown, they love the notion that i might one day be able to grow my own so as to avoid nasty dealers and dodgy parts of the city lol


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> cheap as fuck on the m8 i just ordered some defqons 180mg a pill lolol



Sweet.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

can get Nikes at 60p and proper ones at £3(cant remember stamp but they are brown n green)................Need to buy 10000 tho


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> can get Nikes at 60p and proper ones at £3(cant remember stamp but they are brown n green)................Need to buy 10000 tho


whats the mg in them these defqons are dutch lab tested m8 lolol


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

1 not enough fur ya lad....lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> 1 not enough fur ya lad....lol.


1 of what m8??? u lost me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

Bunch of damned junkies


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> can get Nikes at 60p and proper ones at £3(cant remember stamp but they are brown n green)................Need to buy 10000 tho



The days of ordering amounts like that are well gone lol i just get what i want these days


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

i didnt wana say before cause i new u would all give me gib but that last harvest of 26oz the bulbs where 18mnths old well 1 was the other bout 9months lolool whatcha reckon ill get out these fresh bulbs????


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> I would have all of em in there, but at least the 2 600s and 1 400. (I would suggest getting MH for the 400's) He will have the hardest, frostiest buds ever with the combo.
> 
> EDIT: What am I thinking. He will def need them all. 2.4m x 2.4m.....


lol sorry i ment how many plants, im defo making him put all lights in there that would b a waste of space without em all


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bunch of damned junkies


Whoop whoop lol



newuserlol said:


> i didnt wana say before cause i new u would all give me gib but that last harvest of 26oz the bulbs where 18mnths old well 1 was the other bout 9months lolool whatcha reckon ill get out these fresh bulbs????


How clear was the glass in the lamps? i've used lamps for 18 months with no noticeable loss of yield but i do run digi ballasts though


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got 1200 in a 1.2 x 1.2 and its working a treat m8


thats most def looks like a treat haha, how much u reckon u will have once all dry, n how many plants u put in urs?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

I've not changed my bulbs since i started growing  Not changed anything since i started growing really. Same budget carbon filter, same ph meter.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i didnt wana say before cause i new u would all give me gib but that last harvest of 26oz the bulbs where 18mnths old well 1 was the other bout 9months lolool whatcha reckon ill get out these fresh bulbs????


26 and a half m8. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> 1 not enough fur ya lad....lol.



Cant make coinage on 1 m8. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

kana said:


> thats most def looks like a treat haha, how much u reckon u will have once all dry, n how many plants u put in urs?


thats all finshed it was 26oz from 9 plants under1200 with a 1 wk veg from rooted clone.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Whoop whoop lol
> 
> 
> 
> How clear was the glass in the lamps? i've used lamps for 18 months with no noticeable loss of yield but i do run digi ballasts though


it was clear m8 i didnt no they could last so long i thought u had to change em every 3months or so


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

i aint naming no name but any1 who threatens to grass is no better than a real grass.................

dont ever reply to a message of mine again


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it was clear m8 i didnt no they could last so long i thought u had to change em every 3months or so



The lamps start to get sooted up on the inside and that's when you should change them, i personally don't see the point in changing them every grow it's just an avoidable expense i check them at the end of each grow if their crystal clear keep them going if they look smokey bin them and get new.
They can last 10,000+ hours but will look like their shining through sunglasses after all that time lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint naming no name but any1 who threatens to grass is no better than a real grass.................
> 
> dont ever reply to a message of mine again


Interesting.............


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Interesting.............



Not good.....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint naming no name but any1 who threatens to grass is no better than a real grass.................
> 
> dont ever reply to a message of mine again


Fucking tease! Im gonna grass you up if you don't tell us who's threatening to grass you up!  D:

I fully agree though, just making the statement is proof enough that the person is an insufferable cunt who should fall off a cliff and well, die very slowly on the rocks below! With a pack of seaguls pecking your face mercilessly!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint naming no name but any1 who threatens to grass is no better than a real grass.................
> 
> dont ever reply to a message of mine again


grasses need to b mowed down, haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

snitches get stitches...


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Some people take this place to fuckin serious. As long as we dont go fucking crazy on this thread mr rollitup will leave us alone. The guy knows us brits are a different breed from across the pond. So whoever it is, stop acting like a wank, i mean yank or both


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Ill turn that swagger into a stagger with a dagger. Heard that one in a YO


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

that oxy is lovely m8................. buzzzzzzzzzin


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Fucking bet it is ya lucky cunt.....
Im off for a few stellas


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking bet it is ya lucky cunt.....
> Im off for a few stellas


m8 hes sending em out as samples i paid 2coins delivery and he chucked in 2 vicodin lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Watch ur head on the stairs m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bill u still gettin those emails from Pukka??


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Watch ur head on the stairs m8


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wtf goin down tonight then ? !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Bill u still gettin those emails from Pukka??


Fuck so it wor only me then?!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Aye scotty. I pm'd him bout it. Fuck all happenin chedz. Was thinkin a few stellas but cany b fucked movin


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Its just his email be hacked. Lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuck a thot he knew,he wiz on ma thread earlier but a hadnt xhecked ma emails


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lmfao u ad sum fucked up emails from pukka mush? done me head in all day stressin bout them lmfao i know how u feel lmfao just jumped outta the bath fuck i hate gettin out all u wanna do is chill and the baby wants to fight lol

did i hear grasses  should i be in this thread?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Loose lips make for a shite ride.lol Its fuck all chedz


----------



## delvite (Apr 11, 2012)

..................................lol "catch me if you can" lv that film


----------



## kana (Apr 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats all finshed it was 26oz from 9 plants under1200 with a 1 wk veg from rooted clone.


u smashed it 260z! wat strain was it? cant get clones round here so were gonna have to use seeds, will probz veg for 3-4 weeks then flower


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

kana said:


> u smashed it 260z! wat strain was it? cant get clones round here so were gonna have to use seeds



exodus cheese 3 and 6 pyschosis


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

How u finding lookin at the screen sambo. Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How u finding lookin at the screen sambo. Lol


hard................. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 11, 2012)

Watch u dont fall awkward sambs lmfao if i were u id be on a bed haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2012)

Sambo you reckhead thought you was ill? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo you reckhead thought you was ill? lol


told ya mate been sick all week loads better now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive got 2 morphine tabs of me sister they say I10 on um are they strong m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive got 2 morphine tabs of me sister they say I10 on um are they strong m8?


strong m8 but they will make ya feel sick


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Good buzz tho after the whitey.lol Assume the fetile position


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2012)

wat are them vikos and ozys like sambo? heard great things from across the pond,,

and ur 260z how long was the full harvest like the full 10>?eaitherway nice result mate just shows u wat a good starin and planty of lighting gets u

what thers snitches??? wtf fukin morons hate that your rite even threatnings the same shows uve got it in your mind to do it so prolly will a true criminal wouldnt even entertain the notion let alone threaten sum cunt i mean wtf


jkust downloaded that tulisia sex vid,,well blow job,,,shes fucking shite no wonder she was pissed at the video leaking she cant suk cok for love nor money lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat are them vikos and ozys like sambo? heard great things from across the pond,,
> 
> and ur 260z how long was the full harvest like the full 10>?eaitherway nice result mate just shows u wat a good starin and planty of lighting gets u
> 
> ...



will reply proper 2mora m8 feeliinmg gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha sambo the screen doin the wobble for ya ay lol?!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

I think i might be countering my sleep deprivatoin (he sais at 11:45) if i don't eat anything then i don't have the energy to stay awake  result!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think i might be countering my sleep deprivatoin (he sais at 11:45) if i don't eat anything then i don't have the energy to stay awake  result!


Doesn't weed send you to sleep?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2012)

No weed for me. Weed got stolen and grow had to be shut down as a result of the thief. And no, i am bred from an entire family of insomniacs. My parnts have had to have seperate bedrooms since before i rememvber due to how badly they sleep. While living at home the rule of the house was at any given hour there will be at least one person sat around in the kitchen unable to sleep


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 11, 2012)

hows all, little update, sorry about picture quality the phone can`t cope with the lights....

trichs at 6 days of flowering, well chuffed, intrested to see what you lads think, there under 500w true watts at that of cfl`s in soil


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

morning jobby pokers.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lmfao dura u mad cunt !! haha worthy goal rofl


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

lol, jobby, what a great word. I use to go out with this lass who's Granparents were fae Aberdeen. The Old guy was always goin on about getting his Jobby's out the way before having a whiskey, meaning, cutting the grass, cleaning windows, jobs to you and me....jobby's to him, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Morning guys.........from Aberdeen to South African.......I see your logic here..........cant fucking understand what they are saying. Good move DST. lol Me on the other hand, I just dont listen and have loads of generic answers which work well in most situations. Got my grunt down to a tee. lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

well ahm just getting ready to fuck off to community service, first time in 3 weeks due tae ma 'bad back'...when i drink heavily i just cant seem to get the fucker off the bed the next morning....im gonny have to be really fuckin careful or ma arse is heading back intae the jail and i REALLY dont have the patience for that.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

that oxy was the bollaxs last night.

my good buddy mr postman just popped round with some deligths fucking love that oldboy lmao`


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha how is the comedown sambs?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

got more hardco0re prescription drugs here than fucking jacko did i think lolololol best get the supple down and take some. lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha how is the comedown sambs?



feel fine m8 woke up abit late tho lool


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha not bad tho ay fella fuckin things give ya a proper kick in the head ay haha


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

hi troops is scotty up yet lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha not bad tho ay fella fuckin things give ya a proper kick in the head ay haha


im not saying this funny but do u no what oxycontin is chedz, im asking not taking the piss.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hi troops is scotty up yet lol


ill txt him for ya say u asking for him


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah lad i was given em wen i dislocated my pelvis and ripped my thigh muscle into playing footy a few years back its a drug not to be fucked with thats for sure makes ya feel sick like morphine does and its mostly used for servere pain mate i didnt want anymore after the first lot it fucked my head up completely and it knocked me about tbh lad they popped my hip back into place wen the cunts stuck an air bag around us while i was screamin me head off and blew the cunt up to get me on a stretcher and it done more damage that there already was hence why i got them pain killers !!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah lad i was given em wen i dislocated my pelvis and ripped my thigh muscle into playing footy a few years back its a drug not to be fucked with thats for sure makes ya feel sick like morphine does and its mostly used for servere pain mate i didnt want anymore after the first lot it fucked my head up completely and it knocked me about tbh lad they popped my hip back into place wen the cunts stuck an air bag around us while i was screamin me head off and blew the cunt up to get me on a stretcher and it done more damage that there already was hence why i got them pain killers !!



that sounds painfull

yeah very dangerous drug m8 easy to od and extremely addictive.

u not working today???


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

But your ok sambo, coz u dont have an addictive personality.......just like me. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> But your ok sambo, coz u dont have an addictive personality.......just like me. lol



lmfao

i just ad 40mg of valium for breakfast lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao
> 
> i just ad 40mg of valium for breakfast lolol


Oh Shit............mind the stairs, watch when crossing roads and remember to watch out for blue tounge. lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao
> 
> i just ad 40mg of valium for breakfast lolol


........................lol them blues are nowt but a wrap sheet ta me  al stick to my bucket


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that sounds painfull
> 
> yeah very dangerous drug m8 easy to od and extremely addictive.
> 
> u not working today???


Am i eva not sambo? Lol!!

Yeah mate 3weeks bed bound is not somethin i enjoyed and i did that twice with my pelvis pal they canna do fuck all either so i had to do the rip on drugs all through and slowly wormed me off the drugs lad put it this way wen i first did it i ripped my whole thigh muscle into 2 and it felt like sum cunt was burnin my leg over a fire while i was alive its some fucked up thing to do and wen my pelvis was popped back into position by the air bag iz chipped my bone as they crushed against each bone they told me if it happens again im up for plastic hip and im not even 30 so i just look after meself no more footy thats for sure unless its just playin with the kids lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Am i eva not sambo? Lol!!
> 
> Yeah mate 3weeks bed bound is not somethin i enjoyed and i did that twice with my pelvis pal they canna do fuck all either so i had to do the rip on drugs all through and slowly wormed me off the drugs lad put it this way wen i first did it i ripped my whole thigh muscle into 2 and it felt like sum cunt was burnin my leg over a fire while i was alive its some fucked up thing to do and wen my pelvis was popped back into position by the air bag iz chipped my bone as they crushed against each bone they told me if it happens again im up for plastic hip and im not even 30 so i just look after meself no more footy thats for sure unless its just playin with the kids lol


fucking el chedz thats sounds PAINFULL how did u do it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el chedz thats sounds PAINFULL how did u do it?


Wanking over gay porn.lol or carryin that 70oz


----------



## kana (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wanking over gay porn.lol or carryin that 70oz


lool u guys r 2 funny haha!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el chedz thats sounds PAINFULL how did u do it?


Haha silly u cunt lmfao!!

I was playin footy lad and went for a mid airvolley and smashed it that hard my hip just popped out pal very hard to do that sort a damage after just smashin a ball but hey thats life an i neva even scored the cunt lol!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

opium is niiiiiiiice!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

whats the best way to smoke it im smoking it like crack on ash, ne other ideas????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> opium is niiiiiiiice!!!!


Fuck that lad its not as good as a whitey haha


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They are dry on top because they are under 1200w of HPS and the cab is warm, the top of the Coco will dry naturally in a day.
> 
> There's no way they need watering daily in 18L airpots, especially at that size. If you keep topping them up then the air/water ratio in the Coco is crap affecting your growth rate and yield (regardless of what you think, no offence).
> 
> ...


I tried what you said, and my end yeild was down by nearly half!..... If you read up on the canna site it actually tells you how much a plant needs, and on the area that they quoted my feeding program was spot on! (Regardless what you think, no offence)


----------



## asap (Apr 12, 2012)

Hows everyone doing today? Does anyone have any good ideas to make a few extra quid. Been trying to do the whole straight thing, not growing or selling or anything, got a nine to 5 and things have never been tighter in my life! Got a few days off with the little one and to skint to do anything! Fucking hate it and never been like this. So has anyone got any decent ideas on how to change the situation? I cant even get a small grow going due to budget at the minute which is a bastard cause I sold all my gear over a year ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

get back growing ASAP! 

no one i know got anywhere playing life with a straight bat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> opium is niiiiiiiice!!!!


Bastard...................Billy want


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best way to smoke it im smoking it like crack on ash, ne other ideas????


................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bang it in a splif sambo ive been told its better smoked that way


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get back growing ASAP!
> 
> no one i know got anywhere playing life with a straight bat.


Never a more truthful word spoken.............Gotta do a turn


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Just pipe it m8 with ash or steel wool, pref steel wool............or get yourself a set of tools and some citric acid. lol


----------



## asap (Apr 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get back growing ASAP!
> 
> no one i know got anywhere playing life with a straight bat.


That is the plan but its getting to a point where I can buy the basic kit again. Got a couple of bits I hope to sort out in the next day or so then it will be seeds and bang at it again from seed to start with. I have never been a legit person but gave it a go and fucking hate it! The richest are the most corrupt bastards around and look after their own! Whats the best UK based seed bank to use. I have previously used attitude but seen a bit about the Sea of Seeds going around the board especially their DOGS. Was also thinking of critical jack. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never a more truthful word spoken.............Gotta do a turn


Yep our goverment is as bent as a five bob note, you dont get anywhere in this world by being straight.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Always good to have a "straight" income though..........Ive got 2 Landrace seeds asap Ill give u as long as you send me a snip off the best one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

asap said:


> That is the plan but its getting to a point where I can buy the basic kit again. Got a couple of bits I hope to sort out in the next day or so then it will be seeds and bang at it again from seed to start with. I have never been a legit person but gave it a go and fucking hate it! The richest are the most corrupt bastards around and look after their own! Whats the best UK based seed bank to use. I have previously used attitude but seen a bit about the Sea of Seeds going around the board especially their DOGS. Was also thinking of critical jack. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


http://breedersboutique.com/

all the strains are cracking.

and they do good freebies too


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> hows all, little update, sorry about picture quality the phone can`t cope with the lights....
> 
> trichs at 6 days of flowering, well chuffed, intrested to see what you lads think, there under 500w true watts at that of cfl`s in soil


Looking good mate, what are they?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2118629................


iwouldnt no how to make it????


----------



## asap (Apr 12, 2012)

I always have had straight (ish) incomes. But I knocked everything on the head when I split up with my ex as she knew too much after beng with her for so long. So thought I would take time out on everything and just get a 9-5 mon to friday. That is now doing my head in when I used to be able to earn in a week what i do a month now, whilst making others that little bit more well off. Just wish I didnt used to have such tastes in clothes etc when I was coining it in before.....Lessons learnt though but time to change a few things I reckon.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

My bad, they are not Landrace, they are Shoreline from Devil's Harvest.....Heard good things about these boys - heres the link - http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest&prod_url=devils-harvest-shoreline


----------



## asap (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Always good to have a "straight" income though..........Ive got 2 Landrace seeds asap Ill give u as long as you send me a snip off the best one


I have dropped you an inbox about those seeds mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> iwouldnt no how to make it????


hahah clue's in the picture fella! http://vaporizer.org/homemade/lightbulb/


----------



## asap (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> My bad, they are not Landrace, they are Shoreline from Devil's Harvest.....Heard good things about these boys - heres the link - http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest&prod_url=devils-harvest-shoreline


Nice and stinky  Sounds like a good strain from the sales write up on them.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> I tried what you said, and my end yeild was down by nearly half!..... If you read up on the canna site it actually tells you how much a plant needs, and on the area that they quoted my feeding program was spot on! (Regardless what you think, no offence)


Dude think about what you just said! 

I'm sorry but your yield certainly wasn't halved by what I told you regardless of what you think!

I didn't say your feeding program was wrong, I said your 18l Airpots are too big for your plants and you are also watering them too often. Where on Canna's site does it tell you how much to water hmm?

http://www.canna-uk.com/growguide

IT DOESN'T!

If you can't see the logic behind having to adjust the strength of your nute solution around how much water you feed the plants then it's your own fault your yield was down!

(No offence)


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

I tend to agree with Yorkie here. Only water when they need it(Im a lazy cunt) Canna are going to say water more often so u use more nutes.....its all sales, sales, sales


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Sambo, dont reckon its a good time to be messing about with lightbulbs. lol Mibby use one of your old 600's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2118629................


Primitive mate, primitive. I've got one of these!

[video=youtube;Dc1kSZc82v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Dc1kSZc82v4[/video]

Perfect!

You can even buy a car cig lighter attachment and a rechargeable battery pack. I put it inside a McDonalds's milkshake cup with the battery pack and the tube sticking out the top so I can take it to the Cinema and get baked![h=3][/h]


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Sambo, dont reckon its a good time to be messing about with lightbulbs. lol Mibby use one of your old 600's


yeah fink im either just gonna go get a cheap vaporizer or just keep smoking it like crack done about .1 maybe .2 am fuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate the way people say herb..........it starts with a fucking H


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dude, i have been growing the same way for well over a year and my yeilds stay the same depending on what strain im growing.
This time i cut down on the feeding, i done what you said waited for the plants to wilt, it took 3 days which peed me off abit as one fell over in the night and i had to stick it up in the morning with bamboo as the nugs were now to heavy for the branches to support them, and after that the plant never really recovered. And the plant didnt fall over because of heat stress as my temps with lights on run at 76.
I think you should read the canna site again mate as it does.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I hate the way people say herb..........it starts with a fucking H


By people you mean *Americans

It does sound fucking stupid when they say it. It's like they're Jamaican or something. Pass tha 'erb mon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Primitive mate, primitive. I've got one of these!
> 
> [video=youtube;Dc1kSZc82v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Dc1kSZc82v4[/video]
> 
> ...


6o clock news: 'Man seen entering local odeon with suspect device, emitting smoke and giggles'


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just pipe it m8 with ash or steel wool, pref steel wool............or get yourself a set of tools and some citric acid. lol


I remember tooling an "E" on my 25th Birthday! 

Hands down the most intense rush I've ever experienced, not even 10 seconds after I pulled out was the top of my head blown clean off whilst being violently sick and sweating buckets!

I was a silly, silly boy back in the day but fuck do I know my bodies limits because of it. Long gone are the times of washing down 10 pukkas with a half pint of Vodka reducing me to a messy serotonin stripped wreck in the corner!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://breedersboutique.com/
> 
> all the strains are cracking.
> 
> and they do good freebies too


If I bought every strain in one go it would come to £260. Would I get any kind of discount or free packs?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Are Americans people?????? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

Airwave said:


> If I bought every strain in one go it would come to £260. Would I get any kind of discount or free packs?


There's always freebies with every order! experimental crosses etc. new lines in the works. bigger the order bigger the freebies.


----------



## asap (Apr 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Are Americans people?????? lol


Not since the 1600's mate!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember tooling an "E" on my 25th Birthday!
> 
> Hands down the most intense rush I've ever experienced, not even 10 seconds after I pulled out was the top of my head blown clean off whilst being violently sick and sweating buckets!
> 
> I was a silly, silly boy back in the day but fuck do I know my bodies limits because of it. Long gone are the times of washing down 10 pukkas with a half pint of Vodka reducing me to a messy serotonin stripped wreck in the corner!


well as u know im 6 yrs with no class a drugs iv had pals who dug chickas before and they sed its mad now if u want a rush pin sum MDMA or coke not crack just coke,,ive never had a rush like that,i shit u not


yorkie did u get them done u stoner or did u forget again?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> Dude, i have been growing the same way for well over a year and my yeilds stay the same depending on what strain im growing.
> This time i cut down on the feeding, i done what you said waited for the plants to wilt, it took 3 days which peed me off abit as one fell over in the night and i had to stick it up in the morning with bamboo as the nugs were now to heavy for the branches to support them, and after that the plant never really recovered. And the plant didnt fall over because of heat stress as my temps with lights on run at 76.
> I think you should read the canna site again mate as it does.
> View attachment 2118661


*1)* I never told you to cut down on feeding I said water less, which is not the same thing! 

*2)* Let them wilt a little doesn't mean let them get so dry that the branches lose all strength and the plant collapses! 

Wilting, the loss of rigidity of non-woody parts of plants

Leaves mate, fucking leaves!

*3)* The wording in that paper is not exactly helpful.

"A rule of thumb for watering fully-grown plants is 4-6 litres per square metre, per day"

It SHOULD say "for every square metre of canopy you have it will CONSUME 4-6 litres per day" not that you need to give it that amount every day!

What if your plants are in 40L pots? Do you STILL think you need to water them 4-6 litres a day? What about the litres and litres of water still left in the pots?

Think about it.

In the immortal words of Bill Hicks, "I can explain it on an Etch-A-Scetch"!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well as u know im 6 yrs with no class a drugs iv had pals who dug chickas before and they sed its mad now if u want a rush pin sum MDMA or coke not crack just coke,,ive never had a rush like that,i shit u not
> 
> 
> yorkie did u get them done u stoner or did u forget again?


I posted a photo yesterday I think, must of just missed you.

Give me 5 mins and you can have a photo update.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ill txt him for ya say u asking for him


cheerz got him sam cheers mate hes on this trolling as much as me lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

afternoon sodomites, well thats another 6 1/2 hours knocked off my total comm service, should be around 60 hours left i think. went down this morning expecting a bollocking, formal warning mabye even a breach of service which would most likely have landed me in the pokey, all coz ive not done a shift for 3 weeks ,thats 6 shifts, and only bothered phoning in once to give them a reason.....not one word mentioned about it, not a single mention....young retard next to me had one day off and they make him go the office to explain, demand a sick line and threaten to put him back in court!! hahahahahahahahahahahaha...very funny.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1)* I never told you to cut down on feeding I said water less, which is not the same thing!
> 
> *2)* Let them wilt a little doesn't mean let them get so dry that the branches lose all strength and the plant collapses!
> 
> ...


Talkin of wiltin were is pukka the cunt lmfao!!
I vegged the psycho and lemon for over 5 weeks in sum 6litre airpots and the bastards are doin me fuckin nut in now i av to water every fuckin days once in the mornin and once of the night else the cunts are wiltin before lights out i wont be fallin for that again lol they avrage about 3 1/2 litres a day and its gettin worse lmfao ill be fucked if im upsettin the fucker now tho zhey are lookin sweet and only 17days into 12/12. They are ruthly 3ftwide and atleast that tall haha


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1)* I never told you to cut down on feeding I said water less, which is not the same thing!
> 
> *2)* Let them wilt a little doesn't mean let them get so dry that the branches lose all strength and the plant collapses!
> 
> ...


1, Well i dont ever just give them water unless its in the week that they are being cut down. You always put feed in the water for coco.
2, Like i said the plant wilted in the night, if the leaves had wilted when the lights were on and i saw this i would have watered it then.
3, The wording is clear, you always take the measurement from the canopy unless your a real thick fucker, I took a measurement from the first node on the plants to the average highest bud and worked out the m2.

Like is said, the plants were hungry. I never ever got 20% drain (runthrough) out from any of the pots by giving them 2 litres a day in 18l pots, the coco was always dry ontop and a pushing down a finger length into the pot.
The pot was also never heavy with water saturated coco, and would always feel light when lifting it, thats why ever 3 days i would give it more water so i would get a little runthrough.
I never ever suffered with over watering deseases, fungi, or yellowing leaves.
The only changes i done this time was what you advised, and my yeild was significantly different, even though i used the same clones and same vegging time that i have done on all of my other grows.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Talkin of wiltin were is pukka the cunt lmfao!!
> I vegged the psycho and lemon for over 5 weeks in sum 6litre airpots and the bastards are doin me fuckin nut in now i av to water every fuckin days once in the mornin and once of the night else the cunts are wiltin before lights out i wont be fallin for that again lol they avrage about 3 1/2 litres a day and its gettin worse lmfao ill be fucked if im upsettin the fucker now tho zhey are lookin sweet and only 17days into 12/12. They are ruthly 3ftwide and atleast that tall haha


Time for a re-pot then Chedder or are you just gonna work harder until harvest?


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1)* I never told you to cut down on feeding I said water less, which is not the same thing!
> 
> *2)* Let them wilt a little doesn't mean let them get so dry that the branches lose all strength and the plant collapses!
> 
> ...



Ive just started another grow but with exodus cheese, but after that i will do another white russian, and do it how i always do it and i will post up the difference in yeild from the way you said. And we will see the results.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember tooling an "E" on my 25th Birthday!
> 
> Hands down the most intense rush I've ever experienced, not even 10 seconds after I pulled out was the top of my head blown clean off whilst being violently sick and sweating buckets!
> 
> I was a silly, silly boy back in the day but fuck do I know my bodies limits because of it. Long gone are the times of washing down 10 pukkas with a half pint of Vodka reducing me to a messy serotonin stripped wreck in the corner!



Sounds like my weekends of old lol (minus the vodka)


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

you saue cheds got any more info in new ti coco as most know ans im giving 1 ltr of water food every 3,4 days??? no wonder there going yellow on thw low fan leafs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

yeh my 2 plants are looking nice :saying 2 plants with tears in my eyes:


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my 2 plants are looking nice :saying 2 plants with tears in my eyes:



Grow them big it won't sound so bad then eg:-

My 2 8 foot trees are looking sexy lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

how r we all?
been booted off lappy by step kid and lil sister.
had a enjoyable evening yest, i got sample some livers and slh and ronnie biggs bc.
slh won i think haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Grow them big it won't sound so bad then eg:-
> 
> My 2 8 foot trees are looking sexy lol



yeh im jsut fucking wounded from 10 to 2 she wanted a new tv and its 999 and i aint gunna get that of 2 plants lmao hopefully the local neighbourhood stoner comes thru and all should be well in a few weeks


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im jsut fucking wounded from 10 to 2 she wanted a new tv and its 999 and i aint gunna get that of 2 plants lmao hopefully the local neighbourhood stoner comes thru and all should be well in a few weeks


germ more seeds then chap??????


----------



## Airwave (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im jsut fucking wounded from 10 to 2 she wanted a new tv and its 999 and i aint gunna get that of 2 plants lmao hopefully the local neighbourhood stoner comes thru and all should be well in a few weeks


£999? Holy shit. Even large screen TVs are pretty cheap these days. Got a link?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Airwave said:


> £999? Holy shit. Even large screen TVs are pretty cheap these days. Got a link?


http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sharp-lc60le636e-full-hd-60-led-tv-11909226-pdt.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> 1, Well i dont ever just give them water unless its in the week that they are being cut down. You always put feed in the water for coco.
> 2, Like i said the plant wilted in the night, if the leaves had wilted when the lights were on and i saw this i would have watered it then.
> 3, The wording is clear, you always take the measurement from the canopy unless your a real thick fucker, I took a measurement from the first node on the plants to the average highest bud and worked out the m2.
> 
> ...


*1)* No you don't feed every watering in Coco (especially if you don't have any run off), you use Cal-Mag with every watering.
"Drain to waste" does not mean "feed every time".


*2)* You need to pay more attention to your plants, they don't just collapse.


*3)* LMFAO! OK, The wording is clear but the information is WRONG! It should say "for every square metre of canopy you have it will CONSUME 4-6 litres of water per day" NOT that you should give it that amount every day! .........


*4)* "You always take the measurement from the canopy unless your a real thick fucker,I took the measurement from the first node on the plants to the average highest bud and worked out the m2." ...........


And yes you are a real thick fucker, m2 (metre square) is 2 dimensional it measures the FLAT FLOOR SPACE. What you have just described is m3 (metres cubed) and that measures VOLUME!

Correct me if I'm wrong but your tent looks like it is 1m x 1m x 2m? 
So you have a canopy of 1 m2, this means your plants will consume 4-6 litres of water in total per day. This brings us to the conclusion that you are watering too much!



You didn't only do what I said, you fed them less nutes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) No you don't feed every watering in Coco (especially if you don't have any run off), you use Cal-Mag with every watering.
> 
> 
> 2) You need to pay more attention to your plants, they don't just collapse.
> ...



i made that mistake first grow,,overwater,underwater,,now im in coco i just use A and 'B and rhiz got pk and boost for later on

im a less is better feededr the plants roots look for the water i.e grow better, feed too much the plant gets lasy and down do fuck all apart form droop from to much water so i guess thats what this guys done yorkie mate,

pictures btw>?

watcvhing jezza these scvottish folks are a bucnh of wallys arent they L;OL


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 12, 2012)

do you really have to water with cal-mag every watering with coco. I've only just switched to coco for the first time and is don't know alot about it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i made that mistake first grow,,overwater,underwater,,now im in coco i just use A and 'B and rhiz got pk and boost for later on
> 
> im a less is better feededr the plants roots look for the water i.e grow better, feed too much the plant gets lasy and down do fuck all apart form droop from to much water so i guess thats what this guys done yorkie mate,
> 
> ...


Lol, 2 mins.
Too busy with "basic mathematics 101"!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

drama in the uk is it haha, u gettin every1 to kill there plants again yorkie haha, u have some messed up sense humour haha.
i use advice as aguide and reseach all bits info i hear and do lil testers here n there. if anybody messes there grow up by mis hearing or reading then only self to blame. 
peeps should no there own grow and plants better then the next maan anyways so take everything u hear with a pinch salt.
yorkie is a good grower and nos wot hes saying and doing.
i have taken advice from him before with no bad effect on plants.
he is a lil slag bag tho haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> germ more seeds then chap??????


i owuld but no fems mate and i ant diong regulars no more ,, was menna be getting sum sent from sum1 on kevs site but since ive been fucked over and not paid i guess none of his llittle cronies will do as they say now

fukin bollox should have waited a few days then fucked it off lol after they was in the post BUT tbh the guy sed hed posted em on firday and that was before so hes either talking shit or hes just taljking shit lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> do you really have to water with cal-mag every watering with coco. I've only just switched to coco for the first time and is don't know alot about it


Well actually that depends on how hard your water is, if you use straight tap water that's been left out overnight so the Chlorine evaporates then it depends on how much Cal-Mag is in your water.

If you use Reverse Osmosis water or a Brita filter (like me) then yes, every time (the filters remove all Cal-Mag).

But then again if you use Canna's A + B nutes then you don't need to worry as they both have Cal-Mag all ready added.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> drama in the uk is it haha, u gettin every1 to kill there plants again yorkie haha, u have some messed up sense humour haha.
> i use advice as aguide and reseach all bits info i hear and do lil testers here n there. if anybody messes there grow up by mis hearing or reading then only self to blame.
> peeps should no there own grow and plants better then the next maan anyways so take everything u hear with a pinch salt.
> yorkie is a good grower and nos wot hes saying and doing.
> ...


Ha Ha Ha.............Fuck You!
.......................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Here Ya IC3,






TA DAAA!


----------



## Fac33 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1)* No you don't feed every watering in Coco (especially if you don't have any run off), you use Cal-Mag with every watering.
> "Drain to waste" does not mean "feed every time".
> 
> 
> ...


my tent is 1.2x1.2x2.0
and i did mean m3 not m2.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

haha
so wots up peeps ? hope the grows going well? warming up abit this side uk, sun is out n its bloody warm.
any ideas on cheap material to make a grow chamber? mdf i guess? is there any softer material i can use to block in / out light? kinda like a curtains style grow if that makes sense?
also wot b cheapest way making sound proof grow chamber(seperate from curtain style one?) blockboards or woteva they called r well expensive and sticking aload that block foam wood use up to much room? any ideas for me to add to me daily research b a big help cheers...


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well actually that depends on how hard your water is, if you use straight tap water that's been left out overnight so the Chlorine evaporates then it depends on how much Cal-Mag is in your water.
> 
> If you use Reverse Osmosis water or a Brita filter (like me) then yes, every time (the filters remove all Cal-Mag).
> 
> But then again if you use Canna's A + B nutes then you don't need to worry as they both have Cal-Mag all ready added.


thanks for the info mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well actually that depends on how hard your water is, if you use straight tap water that's been left out overnight so the Chlorine evaporates then it depends on how much Cal-Mag is in your water.
> 
> If you use Reverse Osmosis water or a Brita filter (like me) then yes, every time (the filters remove all Cal-Mag).
> 
> But then again if you use Canna's A + B nutes then you don't need to worry as they both have Cal-Mag all ready added.


no shit? i fill a 10 litre bucket withw ater,,40 ml of a and b and then the porpper dose of riz 30 ml or w/eva give it a whisk and then feed,,levae the bucket in the room witha lid on and every feed give it a whisk to get air in thr and remiz the stuff then water,,,got a ph pen and ph up and down but never used it with coco only hydro do i need to? fukin chew if i do

and yorkie cummon we all nkow ur SHIT at maths


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha
> so wots up peeps ? hope the grows going well? warming up abit this side uk, sun is out n its bloody warm.
> any ideas on cheap material to make a grow chamber? mdf i guess? is there any softer material i can use to block in / out light? kinda like a curtains style grow if that makes sense?
> also wot b cheapest way making sound proof grow chamber(seperate from curtain style one?) blockboards or woteva they called r well expensive and sticking aload that block foam wood use up to much room? any ideas for me to add to me daily research b a big help cheers...



2 panels of thn plyboard with egg trays betweern makes very soundproof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Fac33 said:


> my tent is 1.2x1.2x2.0
> and i did mean m3 not m2.


Then you have a canopy of 1.2 square metres and your calculation is wrong!

Why are you using m3?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

is there some super sound proof discount store any1 no off? or some builder no off some site that sells it cheap????
or somebody get sound proofing at store discount or at factory price? mayb wrangle a deal with me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

fuk me 10 pages of yorkie and fac goung at it over m3 or m2 but really enither of em know wtf ther on about lol



mad dog bark said:


> is there some super sound proof discount store any1 no off? or some builder no off some site that sells it cheap????


http://www.porthale.co.uk/products.asp?partno=24U-WOOD-EFFECT

^^^^^ther u go mate not to bad on price lol

THIS LOOKS BETTER LIKE
http://uk.ebid.net/for-sale/acoustic-foam-treatment-sound-proofing-tiles-efoam-42587461.htm?from=googleshop_uk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha
> so wots up peeps ? hope the grows going well? warming up abit this side uk, sun is out n its bloody warm.
> any ideas on cheap material to make a grow chamber? mdf i guess? is there any softer material i can use to block in / out light? kinda like a curtains style grow if that makes sense?
> also wot b cheapest way making sound proof grow chamber(seperate from curtain style one?) blockboards or woteva they called r well expensive and sticking aload that block foam wood use up to much room? any ideas for me to add to me daily research b a big help cheers...


Foam ducting then,

Silencers on the end of your fan like this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110766896573?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19ca38b5bd#ht_500wt_922

Or acoustic fans like this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vents-KSA-Accoustic-fan-5-530m3-hr-runs-nearly-silent-/120630685721?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c16263019#ht_500wt_922

Once you've built your room from a wooden frame and plasterboard sheets.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Foam ducting then,
> 
> Silencers on the end of your fan like this.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110766896573?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19ca38b5bd#ht_500wt_922
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=acoustic+foam+&_fscr=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m19


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me 10 pages of yorkie and fac goung at it over m3 or m2 but really enither of em know wtf ther on about lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ex-fucking-scuse me!

I can tell plant sex at around 3 weeks and while we're at it how many seedlings have you scuppered hmmm?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Foam ducting then,
> 
> Silencers on the end of your fan like this.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110766896573?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19ca38b5bd#ht_500wt_922
> ...


got led panels and they make more noise then rest fans, so need chamber silent more then the fans and filter kit.
may have bite bullet and get the block boards i foam tile thingys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ex-fucking-scuse me!
> 
> I can tell plant sex at around 3 weeks and while we're at it how many seedlings have you scuppered hmmm?




lol bite bite BITE


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> got led panels and they make more noise then rest fans, so need chamber silent more then the fans and filter kit.
> may have bite bullet and get the block boards i foam tile thingys.


foam tiles are overkill, a room made from plasterboard will do you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol bite bite BITE


Well stop being a cunt and put that fishing rod away!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> foam tiles are overkill, a room made from plasterboard will do you.



na only fucking with u yorkie LOL yeh i telled sex in mine after 3 weeks shame they wer mostly male humff oh a nd sedling ummm about 22 i think,,,i neevr said i was a seed guy im shit with em welll fine in hydro but never done from seed til this grow but all will be well wen u pop them thru il have to get my legs box ready with tube light for when u pop em thru to make em nice stong n sexy


am sat here looking at the satte of the kitchen thinking OFR FUK SAKE wer do i start


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

plain plaster board u think dude yeah, well b alot cheaper. wood that cover noise off 4 small fans and one larger led fan(thats wot my one panel has got on it and i now have two panels and one 150 hps and fans/filter. need to cover that so can move half the grow out in garage.
at present am sat in front room and can hear a slight mumour off fans from upstairs behind closed doors ,over the booming tv. so defo v loud mini op i have.
guess if still leaks lil noise i can stick something over outside i.e egg boxes or something lil more pro looking.
ic3m u see them cabinets on link u put up? 3 grand? for that cash id rather turn house into a silent grow op hahahahahahahah


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

So I haven't done any Steroids in about 5 years.
I've put around 2 stone on naturally since xmas (through not working and eating loads).

I've had to book an appointment with the Doc as I seem have a spot of Gyno behind my left nipple that's starting to grow me a tit, my pec has changed shape and everything!

Natural Gyno? FUCKS THAT ALL ABOUT!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> plain plaster board u think dude yeah, well b alot cheaper. wood that cover noise off 4 small fans and one larger led fan(thats wot my one panel has got on it and i now have two panels and one 150 hps and fans/filter. need to cover that so can move half the grow out in garage.
> at present am sat in front room and can hear a slight mumour off fans over the boomoing tv. so defo v lud mini op i have.
> guess if still leaks lil noise i can stick something over outside i.e egg boxes or something lil more pro looking.
> ic3m u see them cabinets on link u put up? 3 grand? for that cash id rather turn house into a silent grow op hahahahahahahah


It should block the mechanical noise of running fans but then your problem is the noise produced by exhausted airflow, hence silencers and foam ducting.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-125MM-INSULATED-ACCOUSTIC-ALUMINIUM-DUCTING-X-10M-BOX-/130594354086?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e6807b3a6#ht_3033wt_1167


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

the loud fans r built in the led units, i dont wanna fuck about with them and they more like pc fans. i think it b ok with sound proof cabby.
cheers for ideas chaps


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2012)

Mdb, if u can hear fans outside the door look up acoustic door seals, most of the noise is probly comin thru gaps in the door, also u can get acoustic plasterboard, they use it in cinemas, slightly more expensive than normal plasterboard but definitely a better job, I'd also go with two layers of acoustic plasterboard if te first layer isn't enough, we used to use three layers on both sides of the Walls in cinemas


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Mdb, if u can hear fans outside the door look up acoustic door seals, most of the noise is probly comin thru gaps in the door, also u can get acoustic plasterboard, they use it in cinemas, slightly more expensive than normal plasterboard but definitely a better job, I'd also go with two layers of acoustic plasterboard if te first layer isn't enough, we used to use three layers on both sides of the Walls in cinemas


wots the damage on these then? pricewise?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Mdb, if u can hear fans outside the door look up acoustic door seals, most of the noise is probly comin thru gaps in the door, also u can get acoustic plasterboard, they use it in cinemas, slightly more expensive than normal plasterboard but definitely a better job, I'd also go with two layers of acoustic plasterboard if te first layer isn't enough, we used to use three layers on both sides of the Walls in cinemas


Yeah yeah I forgot about that, I use rolls of that window draught excluder from Wilkinsons for about £3-£4 and it does two doors I think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

They do different shapes for different thickness's and different foam compositions.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Here Ya lad, get on that.

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/insulation/setfast-door-and-window-draught-seal-self-adhesive-white-6mapprox/invt/0097192/?htxt=PsAGyAqy%2FDSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG%2FxTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB%0AtDs76aYYKg%3D%3D

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/insulation/setfast-door-and-window-draught-seal-self-adhesive-brown-6mapprox/invt/0097185/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/insulation/setfast-door-and-window-draught-seal-self-adhesive-brown-6mapprox/invt/0097160/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/insulation/setfast-door-and-window-draught-seal-self-adhesive-white-6mapprox/invt/0097157/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/insulation/setfast-door-and-window-seal-self-adhesive-white-15mapprox/invt/0097190/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/insulation/setfast-door-and-window-seal-self-adhesive-brown-15mapprox/invt/0207588/?htxt=PsAGyAqy/DSGVBgOHPBfATKVETOKIWHcwqoICuDrG/xTcDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==

Happy days!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

In a bit boys, bird wants telly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

I might nick the laptop later.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

i can highly reccmend malana cream charas wit a small bit of opium on top in a pipe, highly recommend lmaooo


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i can highly reccmend malana cream charas wit a small bit of opium on top in a pipe, highly recommend lmaooo


fuck that, haha i stick with me bc haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2012)

pink blueberry kush nxt wks smoke lolol


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 12, 2012)

Any of you lot had any experience with Blue Chronic, need some info, peace


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2118816
> 
> pink blueberry kush nxt wks smoke lolol


looks good, wots the damage for that?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i can highly reccmend malana cream charas wit a small bit of opium on top in a pipe, highly recommend lmaooo



That's pretty much real deal temple ball from what i've read in Mel Frank's book and pink kush is lush haven't tried the blueberry pink kush but it looks nice


----------



## Airwave (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sharp-lc60le636e-full-hd-60-led-tv-11909226-pdt.html


Nice. Don't know if I'd be willing to spend 1k on it though.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Nice. Don't know if I'd be willing to spend 1k on it though.


If i had that kind of cash floating around, i'd happily pay it out. That is a seriously large and seriously good television for £999. I paid around £700 for my 42" about 3 years back and i thought that that was worth the price. How could i not buy a 60"  Although i'd be interested to learn if the "smart tv" and "wi-fi internet connectivity" do much in tem of upping the price, those are two of the biggest gimmicks i've yet to come across. 

It's a double whammmmmmmy of theft  i've my flatmate nicking half a grand from my home, and my boss trying to nick half a grand from my wages. Time to get the lawyers involved


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Nice. Don't know if I'd be willing to spend 1k on it though.


i know mate but weve never spent that much on summet so,,,welll its a luxury int it we got a 47 now but its just lcd and i want summet nice to go on lounge floor and since everythings gping 3d im thinking fuk it BUT if i went in with cash id get a deal or summet thrown in like bluray player ro summet



tip top toker said:


> If i had that kind of cash floating around, i'd happily pay it out. That is a seriously large and seriously good television for £999. I paid around £700 for my 42" about 3 years back and i thought that that was worth the price. How could i not buy a 60"  Although i'd be interested to learn if the "smart tv" and "wi-fi internet connectivity" do much in tem of upping the price, those are two of the biggest gimmicks i've yet to come across.
> 
> It's a double whammmmmmmy of theft  i've my flatmate nicking half a grand from my home, and my boss trying to nick half a grand from my wages. Time to get the lawyers involved


shit TT mate your going thru "the bad times" wer everything that can go wrong will go wrong and its just never ending,, dont know what to advice mate maybe get a new gaff and take that other job you wasa talking about? fresh start n all uy cant live with sum1 who is a theif ffs he'll be thru all ur stuff evertime ur owt the house,,fuking liberty


that is a pretty awsome tv the first K i get im getting it trust


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't have a choice in that matter mate  I'm being evicted end of the month as the aprents can't be arsed with the hassle of finding new flatmates every 6 months, so they're letting it as a whole flat. Lock on my door now. As you say though, everything that can go wrong is going wrong within the space of a week  Gotta laugh and roll with it  Looking for a house in cornwaaaaal. Then i can sell some weed and buy me a boat!  Hereeee fishy fishy fish!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

this was ma facebook post of 2 mins ago but ah feel it should be repeated in her as well.
ahve never ever understood why anybody takes what said in here seriously or gets upset about it, its the FUCKIN INTERNET...its foo o fuckin loonies..thats what makes it fun, if ye want serious discussion then yer really really needin tae try anither avenue, aye ye mite get a serious conversation but on a virtually open platform you will see stuff ye dont agree wae..deal wae it or shoot yersel...ye'll never change that.....ah think its like goin catholic seminary tae learn tae be a priest , you may learn to love god, experience the real meaning of the words of jesus and understand mankinds place within the universe....but your mare likely tae get fucked up the arse. hard.​


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

My fiancée had spent a fortune on bridal magazines so she could plan the perfect wedding.

But she went mad with me when she caught me masturbating over one of the pages.

And little Oliver's parents weren't pleased either.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't have a choice in that matter mate  I'm being evicted end of the month as the aprents can't be arsed with the hassle of finding new flatmates every 6 months, so they're letting it as a whole flat. Lock on my door now. As you say though, everything that can go wrong is going wrong within the space of a week  Gotta laugh and roll with it  Looking for a house in cornwaaaaal. Then i can sell some weed and buy me a boat!  Hereeee fishy fishy fish!


Let us know when your sorted in a new pad dude, there's a sack full of seeds and as many clones as you want with your name on em sat here!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 12, 2012)

get a job at a hotel ttt or somewhere that have live in job till u find a place


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

ttt watver happens u know we'll all look after ya m8

before u mooove out hide sum kiddy porn,and a showr bag with duct tape,poppers liquid,and lube,,,stash it in he other guys room and ring the old bill anonymously saying he does kddie porn


and wtahc the fun lmao

seriously man its shit but it happens i thik we all go thru small peroids of time wer evrything goes wrong

yorkie bro wtf u lost or camera or stil doing maths?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

small periods of time??? christ ive had bad decades....best of luck whtever you do tip.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ttt watver happens u know we'll all look after ya m8
> 
> before u mooove out hide sum kiddy porn,and a showr bag with duct tape,poppers liquid,and lube,,,stash it in he other guys room and ring the old bill anonymously saying he does kddie porn
> 
> ...


Fuck me not very "Mr current affairs" are you? .............

That's 2 updates you've missed now, pull ya fucking head out ya arse! 

4 pages back, 8th post down!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-4078.html#post7285990


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me not very "Mr current affairs" are you? .............
> 
> That's 2 updates you've missed now, pull ya fucking head out ya arse!
> 
> ...



ther looking nice matey how old they now bowt a week? eitherway looking nice and green the last lot i fgot had burned tips ect,, but i got starter nutes in and box with 6400k tube in ready for them wen they arrive


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

And yeah Tip Top we could allways sniper some deep web, 25 to life nasty shit and plant it on his comp, in his room, in his DVD player.

They'd be no explaining it I can tell you! 

Shit find out his email and we'll just bomb him with the stuff!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther looking nice matey how old they now bowt a week? eitherway looking nice and green the last lot i fgot had burned tips ect,, but i got starter nutes in and box with 6400k tube in ready for them wen they arrive


Lol, 2 days old in about 20 mins!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's some pics for you TTT, BRxExo at 30 days

View attachment 2119108View attachment 2119109View attachment 2119110


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Here's some pics for you TTT, BRxExo at 30 days
> 
> View attachment 2119108View attachment 2119109View attachment 2119110


Oh yeah kick a guy while he's down why don't you! lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha. computer? Dvd player? No such things for him  His life is his iphone  paid out almost a grand for it  if i were really going to do soemthing against him i'd just carve a large penis into the screen with a screwdriver  That' why i "got rid" of the big tv and the 2kw hifi and the computers and the films and everything. Now the flat has nothing to offer him but a big GTFO! By got rid i of course mean they're just at in my room under lock and key. I'm not about to get rid of my fun things because of some thief  

To be quite frank though, at the end of the day, i',m pissed that he is potentialy a thief (could be a friend of his) but as to the weed and money, well i'm really not too bothered, if i have a roof above my head and food to put in my belly i have absolutely no interest in money. frives my parents fucking nuts though  They want to see me making thousands and thousands and buying nice thing and living a fancy life, i couldn't give two shits. Let me grow some dope, sit on a riverbank with a book some music and a fishing rod and who the fuck needs a million pound retirement home?  They've been millionaires since they graduated, i think they have lost the ability to understand how life can work without cash falling out of ya pockets each step you make  I mean hell, they're now essentially emotionally blackmailing me to take this £3K cooking course. I'm gonna take it even if just so that i can say fuck you, that was worth it, told you i should have spent more time thinking about it 

That looks fucking delicious mate, makes me warm and bubbly, who's the daddy!  I had to chop down my 20 odd BRxExo's  And not at all Yorkshire, i'd rather see something great to convince me that they were worth it regardless of what i have or don't have


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I haven't done any Steroids in about 5 years.
> I've put around 2 stone on naturally since xmas (through not working and eating loads).
> 
> I've had to book an appointment with the Doc as I seem have a spot of Gyno behind my left nipple that's starting to grow me a tit, my pec has changed shape and everything!
> ...


thazs wot u av to put uo with the rest a ya life mate !! Fuck the gear the lads down hear love there dekka and suss fuck that for a game of poker i love to train but if a canna do it naturally then why bother i reckon fuck its hard work but hey so is life i was neva out hear to get a easy ride even tho id love it lmfao!! Wot trade was ya in pal


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha. computer? Dvd player? No such things for him  His life is his iphone  paid out almost a grand for it  if i were really going to do soemthing against him i'd just carve a large penis into the screen with a screwdriver  That' why i "got rid" of the big tv and the 2kw hifi and the computers and the films and everything. Now the flat has nothing to offer him but a big GTFO! By got rid i of course mean they're just at in my room under lock and key. I'm not about to get rid of my fun things because of some thief
> 
> To be quite frank though, at the end of the day, i',m pissed that he is potentialy a thief (could be a friend of his) but as to the weed and money, well i'm really not too bothered, if i have a roof above my head and food to put in my belly i have absolutely no interest in money. frives my parents fucking nuts though  They want to see me making thousands and thousands and buying nice thing and living a fancy life, i couldn't give two shits. Let me grow some dope, sit on a riverbank with a book some music and a fishing rod and who the fuck needs a million pound retirement home?  They've been millionaires since they graduated, i think they have lost the ability to understand how life can work without cash falling out of ya pockets each step you make  I mean hell, they're now essentially emotionally blackmailing me to take this £3K cooking course. I'm gonna take it even if just so that i can say fuck you, that was worth it, told you i should have spent more time thinking about it
> 
> That looks fucking delicious mate, makes me warm and bubbly, who's the daddy!  I had to chop down my 20 odd BRxExo's  And not at all Yorkshire, i'd rather see something great to convince me that they were worth it regardless of what i have or don't have


Hey ttt the bsbxbr is a fuckin stunner pal ive been in flower from 3weeks monday pal and its got a shit load of colour already on flowers pal not much smell yet other than its got a peppery smell to it i reckon its 1 for. 12/12. From. seed aswell mate it is mostly just 1 stalk as i neva topped the fucker haha send us ya email addy pal and ill send ya sum pics pal canna do it threw hear as im not on comp but on me phone haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

nice pics scotia.......shocking wallpaper, next time get a professional in and he should advise as well as just put it up....shocking, oh dear, ahm away for a lie down.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol a no m8 last time the mrs gets to decorate


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 12, 2012)

evenin you lot 


hows the heck is we all !!!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 12, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Lol a no m8 last time the mrs gets to decorate


im a decorator myself mate and you would not believe sum of the things ahve seen! those fuckin home improvment shows were crazy, made evry cunt think they could decorate..ahd get fone calls wae folk beggin me tae go and sort out all sortsa fucked up shit, it was pretty fuckin funny at times.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> thazs wot u av to put uo with the rest a ya life mate !! Fuck the gear the lads down hear love there dekka and suss fuck that for a game of poker i love to train but if a canna do it naturally then why bother i reckon fuck its hard work but hey so is life i was neva out hear to get a easy ride even tho id love it lmfao!! Wot trade was ya in pal


It can't be from the gear 5 years ago, it's not possible for any traces of supplementation to be left in my body.

I stopped the juice because I was doing an insane amount at once (younger and dumber) causing a bit of Gyno. I only really got a small lump of gristle forming under my nipple about the size of half a pea, once I stopped juicing the lump shrank until I couldn't feel it any more and I haven't done any since (I came off cold turkey, no HCG no nothing. I crashed through the floor for about 4 months!).

Now since I've started to put weight on naturally since xmas the lump has comeback, started irritating again and is getting bigger. It's no longer a just spot of gristle, it's starting to form breast tissue and change the shape of my Pec. Not massively but even my bird can see the difference!

I'm a Master Bartender for what it's worth nowadays mate, I've spent the last 7 years training staff for Europe's largest Casino chain.
I've been unemployed since last August (fucked over by so called family) so now I've turned my hand to "Urban Farming" full time rather than just as a top up.

I've all ways been a Hustler though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 12, 2012)

I can hear the hustler in ya mate hahaha nothin any better imo av bin around the block once a twice 
i was on about the gear makin ya turn to water pal its na good and yeah if u did it for time you av to get the grizzly (gristle) looked at pal it harbourin tissue as u know its all the hormones in the stuff!! av seen sum fucked up shit from the gear and nothin id like to av done to me lol i spend maybe 10 hours a week lookin after me shape and tbh its nice to know i neva turned to steriods to get there i won a few comps along the way to and got to as far as sum major tournament but it was nt to be but ive no regrets from pushin it further shit i know lads that eat sleep and shit gym bit fuck that im glad to av a life now tbf i dropped the time to spend time earnin and spendin time with me fam and tbh i could nt do the shit i did back then it d kill me lol!!

And yeah pal anythin to do with fam and money or fam and work does nt work in my experience mate i donna talk to me perents and bro and av nt done for a few years but hey its na bother imo and there loss they could nt even be bothered to c there granchildren so fuck em its a big hole lost in there life and they ve only thereselves to blame as i know ill neva forgive em for it!!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 12, 2012)

same here on the family front chedz, i`ll never forgive them for it, haven`t seen my girls in 3 years, last time they seen my smallest one she was a month old, shes just turning three soon..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2012)

Just for the laugh Chedder I'll give you the shopping list of juice I was doing, you run it by your "Hench" mates and see how many raised eyebrows you get!

*50mg of oral Dianabol per day. 
50mg of oral Anapolon per day. 
2 1ml vials of intramuscular Sustanon 250 per week. (one 1ml vial containing 250mg every 3 days)
400mg of intramuscular Deca-Durabolin per week, Greek yellow tops. (1ml containing 200mg every 3 days)
*
And just for good measure I was doing Ephedrine to get myself rocked for the gym! (fuck that stuff though, it's more lethal than the speed!)

I did that lot for about six months with no break and only a couple of Tamoxifen thrown in as a safety net.

Like I said younger and dumber but I know a whole lot better now!


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 12, 2012)

whats the sus 250 and deca a m8£


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just for the laugh Chedder I'll give you the shopping list of juice I was doing, you run it by your "Hench" mates and see how many raised eyebrows you get!
> 
> *50mg of oral Dianabol per day.
> 50mg of oral Anapolon per day.
> ...


Thats one hell of a cycle! did you do the correct pct and cycles or did you just blast and cruise on it all for a while?

I don't bodybuild myself but I box and alot of my friends and family are all bodybuilders. I like to keep mobility and not bloat up with retained water which has kept me away from test based gear.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Your postman arrived yet m8???? I messed about with roids years ago. I could smell a bird on her period from a mile. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> whats the sus 250 and deca a m8£


Sust is a steriod that ll give ya max amount of muscle mass pal it not somethin to be fucked around with thi and can cause all sorta problems from anger to loss of sex drive mate and if your wantin to take it make sure u do ya course or it ll be no good to the body and will not work


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just for the laugh Chedder I'll give you the shopping list of juice I was doing, you run it by your "Hench" mates and see how many raised eyebrows you get!
> 
> *50mg of oral Dianabol per day.
> 50mg of oral Anapolon per day.
> ...


Fuck me pal i donna need to ask to know about me sauces pal lol imo u wasted alot of shit fuck u need to be a horse to make use of all that bro trust me u must of loved the shit no wonder u slumped while comin off it


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

No the posty aint been yet, there a little slack around here but I am practically waiting at the door.

People make so many mistakes on the gear. So many people disregard diet which is the key part to making the gear work properly because all steds do is make the body repair itself quicker and if there aint the nutrients to use up (Just like the plants) they just retain water and end up walking round with pretend carpets under their arms and shrivelled bollocks lol I have seen all the pros and cons of the stuff, but so many people get it wrong with them and think there getting bigger and stronger but its 95% water weight and not muscle.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

Roids, wtf guys, lol. I would never have taken you lot for being vain......


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

"Now then" said the Doctor, "if you can remove your trousers and slip your underwear off for me... Thank you. And jump lightly on the spot.. good, good. Nice swing. Now if you can bend over this desk.. place your hands on top. Excellent. Hold still please, you will feel a little cold gel on your anus."

"Doctor?"

"Hmm?"

"Do you do this to all your assistants when they first visit the Tardis?"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

'Your honour, not only do I deny all of the charges, I am actually seriously offended. At no point did I tell him to "fuck off back to India". I am not ignorant - I am well aware that the greasy little cunt is a Paki.'


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

I was getting a hot shave yesterday and the turkish guy whos name is Archie put some paste on my face. Nearly fuckin cracked him. I said wtf is that. His reply was priceless......Donkey pish, special import. 2 of us were reduced to tears..

..well i already was


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

Did he singe yer ear hair away? I've seen the Turk barbers do that before, really weird.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Naw m8, Im no really that hairy but ma m8 got the turp treatment. lol


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

Cotton bud with turps or just a candle?


----------



## delvite (Apr 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Roids, wtf guys, lol. I would never have taken you lot for being vain......


 .........................................[video=youtube;qWq7PovjRLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWq7PovjRLg[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Purple turps with metal stick with cotton stuck on the end........... My m8 said he smelled like a fag burn on a carpet. lol


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL thankfully im not that hairy so dont have to do that yet. Think the mrs would just pull them out if I started growing big dark hairs in my ears just so she could take great pleasure the sadistic bitch. :S


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

I do drugs to alter my mental state, not my already olympian physique.


----------



## brettsog (Apr 13, 2012)

lol take yourself to a turkish barber. they do the flaming cotton bud when you get a trim.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

roid? fuck that its the lazy mans way, who wants tiny nuts a raging temper and false body mass. fuck that u seen the state off ex body builders time they pass there peak? well it aint pretty man.
to me roids is cheating just like boob jobs for women. or a knob extension for peewees.
u wanna get hunch then work out


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I do drugs to alter my mental state, not my already olympian physique.


Olympian Pie Eater.........lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Knob extension.........If you look deep into your soul...........you want one. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

haha u fecker ssb. i get the drag marks already on the sand wen i visit the beach. drag marks and all hahaha. na i wouldnt do any cheating mate am a blessed man hahahahaahaha
only roids i took was through asthma attack. n that just made me starey and lil tripy, not pumped up but they different sorts i guess? dunno as not a roid pro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Olympian Pie Eater.........lol


I'll have you know i lift weights almost every day!

usually 5 to 10 reps( sometimes more on a good day)

20oz curls


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Girl once said to me "who you meant to satify with that", I said "ME". lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll have you know i lift weights almost every day!
> 
> usually 5 to 10 reps( sometimes more on a good day)
> 
> ...


hahahahah....by the sounds of it MDB lifts weight every time he goes to the toilet. lol Wheres the fucking postman


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

I am not that hairy either, but for some reason hair wants to grow in my ears!!!!! wtf.

A few hairs here and there on this vid......
[youtube]oJzU3Hve_Cs[/youtube]

Not sure why I called the vid week 5, since it's only week 4, oh well. It was early when I done it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Tune has made me feel good D..........Im off golfing at 1. 4 hours of hell. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

still amazes me what you pull out of that tardis D. i've got way too much weight hanging on my tent frame as is without thinking of going vertical. but seeing yours always makes me think i'm missing out on a load of weed.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

Little Dragon is the shizz!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

d in the verticial grow style have u ever noticed any difference in yeild or quality smoke from the top plants to the bottom plants?


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think you would need to weigh your tent down much mate. The only thing that hangs from my roof is the lights and the fans.

I saw these great boxes at the garden centre. They basically sit on top of each other with 3 holes on the front of each box. You plant in the holes and then you can simply stack the boxes on top of each other. Effectively you can make a wall of plants. Now if you done that in a tent you would probably only need one light hanging vertically anyway (and you could probably do it bare buld if you wanted. All you are doing is changing your canopy from the metre squared on the base, the the metre square that runs around the walls of the tent/cab/room......no brainer really.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> still amazes me what you pull out of that tardis D. i've got way too much weight hanging on my tent frame as is without thinking of going vertical. but seeing yours always makes me think i'm missing out on a load of weed.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

No mate, the DOG is all top quality. lol.

Apical dominance still applies, that you cannot change in a vertical set up, but it does help with lower nugs. All my so called popcorn is more than smokable and I never hash any of it.



mad dog bark said:


> d in the verticial grow style have u ever noticed any difference in yeild or quality smoke from the top plants to the bottom plants?


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think I want to watch that video, the pic on it's enough, lol...is that a girl thing?


delvite said:


> .........................................[video=youtube;qWq7PovjRLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWq7PovjRLg[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Dont like the idea of birds that can kick my ass..............bit nervous with the golf today. Playing with my "man". He wants to play for a monkey


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

cool. looks a good way doing it/ u really can fit a few in that sytle.
haha dont think an led panel wood quite do that good a job hahah, i wood need two back to backto get simular effect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't think you would need to weigh your tent down much mate. The only thing that hangs from my roof is the lights and the fans.
> 
> I saw these great boxes at the garden centre. They basically sit on top of each other with 3 holes on the front of each box. You plant in the holes and then you can simply stack the boxes on top of each other. Effectively you can make a wall of plants. Now if you done that in a tent you would probably only need one light hanging vertically anyway (and you could probably do it bare buld if you wanted. All you are doing is changing your canopy from the metre squared on the base, the the metre square that runs around the walls of the tent/cab/room......no brainer really.


I know it's a no brainer lol but i also know my habit of bowling in the tent pished. this is also why the boss has said i am not allowed a chip fryer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont like the idea of birds that can kick my ass..............bit nervous with the golf today. Playing with my "man". He wants to play for a monkey



mind games billy, tell him you want play for a bag of sand


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cool. looks a good way doing it/ u really can fit a few in that sytle.
> haha dont think an led panel wood quite do that good a job hahah, i wood need two back to backto get simular effect


Im sure they could design a light for verticals.....good selling point

Fuck I forgot, I had this mental dream last night that I became a millionare......TXT LOTTERY.....U heard it here first. Pick 4 numbers, txt them to a number(which costs £1.50) and the draw is made every Sat. Im really thinking of doing it. Next to no outley, apart from advertising. I would just tell all my m8's(whole 2 of them) facebook/here etc and then when the money rolls in TV ads


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mind games billy, tell him you want play for a bag of sand


U fronting it, u seen me play. lol When he asked if I wanted to make it interesting, I thought possibly 20 bar......or £5 a hole


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

knobble him with some of that proper


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sure they could design a light for verticals.....good selling point
> 
> Fuck I forgot, I had this mental dream last night that I became a millionare......TXT LOTTERY.....U heard it here first. Pick 4 numbers, txt them to a number(which costs £1.50) and the draw is made every Sat. Im really thinking of doing it. Next to no outley, apart from advertising. I would just tell all my m8's(whole 2 of them) facebook/here etc and then when the money rolls in TV ads


That is do able! You would really need the relevant licenses to make it public  but yeah a hell of an idea mate. If it were public you would need an independant auditor and all that crap. But a good idea none the less


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

Maddog, they already do like a 500w or something like that, LED vertical light. Goes in one of those Omega systems....will find the vid.

Billy, slip the guy a mickey!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sure they could design a light for verticals.....good selling point
> 
> Fuck I forgot, I had this mental dream last night that I became a millionare......TXT LOTTERY.....U heard it here first. Pick 4 numbers, txt them to a number(which costs £1.50) and the draw is made every Sat. Im really thinking of doing it. Next to no outley, apart from advertising. I would just tell all my m8's(whole 2 of them) facebook/here etc and then when the money rolls in TV ads


not a bad idea, no body else has done it yet. think need some1 lil more electric wise and some1 who isnt a tech hater. if has a plug on it i struggle hahah


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

My mistake, it was a Volksgarden.......

[youtube]5QefgR5YbvU[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

christ that thing looks like marty mcfly's disco light.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Maddog, they already do like a 500w or something like that, LED vertical light. Goes in one of those Omega systems....will find the vid.
> 
> Billy, slip the guy a mickey!


really? well that blows that idea then haha. 
mrs lost her job yesterday, they was really rude to her, said shes highly intelligent and can do the job fine but she doesnt fit in. wen she asked y the woman replied it doesnt matter now? the bitch.
mrs really down bless her. so looking like me 2600 tax rebaite is being blown on morgage and my grow extension is to b shelfed for now, proper gutted but the house is most important, b nice leave kids something wen i finally pop me clogs.
is so tempting right now get back in the swing selling the naughtyness


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

na i dont like look that. limited space for plants. i think u wood need a tube shape with leds mounted all over so shines in all directions


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about yer lady loosing her job. Did they not give her any notice? Sounds like a right load of....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

sounds rough MDB and unjust, get down the citizens advice. face doesn't fit is nee excuse for the boot in these days of political correctness.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Unless she has a huge face and couldnt get in the front door


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about ur lass, she has grounds for wrongful dismissal only if she has been there more than 6 months. My mrs has just started a new job and she hates it, so no doubt she will give it the shove pretty soon, which will put more strain on me to provide whilst she looks for more work, looks like the only way forward is back to my old ways.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

well she gave up her job ft to get an agency job. it paid more and they was desperate to get me mrs as shes a smart lass and promised she wood get it full time. she been there 3 wk i think and was told she doing great, but one the bosses returned off hols and it seems they lied to get my mrs to cover this boss while she was on her hols, and sod off if they care bout she got kids or gave up a perm job for it. i was furious with way they treated her and spoke to her. i still wanna go in her old job and voice my rage haha.
tempted to see if this silk road and dutch yayo is all ment b and see if can make lil money while my plants r vegging.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Unless she has a huge face and couldnt get in the front door


how uncanny, have u met her before haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

I was only messin m8. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

well u wasnt far off. u remember the drag comment i said, well big face to match me big balls hahahahaahahahaha
me mrs saw ya comment billy and she replied haha, she thought u was funny


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I was only messin m8. lol


bill that was abit out of order.

sorry to hear bout that mdb.

think i need a val or 6 before i get on the train and give bill a slap lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

na its uk thread i like abit banter here. i dont take offence easy.
worked to many building sites to care lil banter haha.
how r ya new user?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na its uk thread i like abit banter here. i dont take offence easy.
> worked to many building sites to care lil banter haha.
> how r ya new user?


theres a banter n theres banter u having a shit day and shits gone on banter has a time n place.

im just fuck as per usual, them fucking oxycontin no wonder half the yanks are hooked they are the bollax


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bill that was abit out of order.
> 
> sorry to hear bout that mdb.
> 
> think i need a val or 6 before i get on the train and give bill a slap lolol


Im getting a row from the ultimate shite stirrer on here. lol pot, kettle black. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im getting a row from the ultimate shite stirrer on here. lol pot, kettle black. lol



i dont call peoples missus dogs when they are obviously upset it was out of order fact!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

fellas now chill haha. 
smokers unite and all that haha
u getting that blue/pink kush soon newuser?
is that stuff 200 odd an oz? or can u just get grams and henrys?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont call peoples missus dogs when they are obviously upset it was out of order fact!


Cool yer jets there. I never said anyone was a dog. Her face didn't fit, thats the reason she got the bullit. I was just messing. Im never a cunt to no one on here and Im just joking.......


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fellas now chill haha.
> smokers unite and all that haha
> u getting that blue/pink kush soon newuser?
> is that stuff 200 odd an oz? or can u just get grams and henrys?


its coming this wk a reckon its from canada, i just got G sample but oz go for about 210


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cool yer jets there. I never said anyone was a dog. Her face didn't fit, thats the reason she got the bullit. I was just messing. Im never a cunt to no one on here and Im just joking.......



end of then how billy boy this morning????

wana buy a 80mg oxy? if ya take 2 it will do us all a favour lololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

let me no if its all good dude i may get abit. bit risk i guess getting big bits incase gets stopped in transit.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> let me no if its all good dude i may get abit. bit risk i guess getting big bits incase gets stopped in transit.


lifes about risks m8, i aint ad nuffing not get through yet touch wood lololol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> end of then how billy boy this morning????
> 
> wana buy a 80mg oxy? if ya take 2 it will do us all a favour lololol


hahahaha.....I'd be nodding like a churchill dog in the back of a car. I would need a couple af days of doing fuck all to recover. Alcohol and sniff you can do shit the next day. 10 vals and heavy prescription drug.........what day is it. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> hahahaha.....I'd be nodding like a churchill dog in the back of a car. I would need a couple af days of doing fuck all to recover. Alcohol and sniff you can do shit the next day. 10 vals and heavy prescription drug.........what day is it. lol


i was joking m8 2 real 80mg oxy will kill most people with no tolerance lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

well as much as i dont wanna i feel it time to come out retirement and see wot i can buy to sell if u no my meaning.
nightmare will give the job hunt a week 1st tho.
escorting looks alright haha mid aged women bored, i could do that all day long hahah


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well as much as i dont wanna i feel it time to come out retirement and see wot i can buy to sell if u no my meaning.
> nightmare will give the job hunt a week 1st tho.
> escorting looks alright haha mid aged women bored, i could do that all day long hahah



theres plenty of ways apart from fucking dry old flaps lololol good example opium in the uk gos for nefing between 50-120 a g depends where u are or if ya lucky enough to get it, can be brought from india for 9quid a G


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

opium good money spinner but i wood worry bout kids fiding it and eating it or something u no.
i think green, hash and odd bit yayo at a push.
i will have go round few old contacts houses as i ent seen any then since become a dad


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> opium good money spinner but i wood worry bout kids fiding it and eating it or something u no.
> i think green, hash and odd bit yayo at a push.
> i will have go round few old contacts houses as i ent seen any then since become a dad


i got a 10g block of benzocaine ordered last night, lololol got bad teeth honest guv lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

3 weeks sunday

View attachment 2120038


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

chop chop time new user. bash it up to make it nice pop goes ya nostrils haha.
i never choped it down before but seen afew who have. dog wormers do the job well but not numbing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

Morning boys,

People generally don't know what they are talking about when it comes steroids and a lot of what people THINK they know is actually myth!
Most of that video is of photoshopped models and Synthol users, Greg Valentino for example used Synthol which is not a steroid. It's an oil that you inject between the muscle fibres directly into the site for enhancement, this oil sits between your muscle fibres preventing them from contracting thus giving the muscle a constant pumped up look. The more oil you inject the bigger the muscle looks, the problem is Synthol takes about 25 years to break down so if you fuck it up then your gonna look a twat for a long time!

Greg Valentino and Synthol.


Other Synthol idiots.


And this silly bastard deserves a double facepalm!



And all that shrunken dick/balls, roid rage, muscle turns to water/fat when you stop, heart attacks, bad for your health is all a load of bollocks.

I've not done steds to be vain, I've done it so I've actually got some muscle to lose when I get older!
Ever wondered why little old men are actually little old men?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcopenia

I'm sorry but I'm 6 feet tall and my natural body weight is around 9.5 stone (I now weigh 11.5 through sitting on my arse and eating), I don't have 1/2lb of muscle to lose every year! 

Roids aint cheating either, you can't just sit on your arse and get big you have to put the work in and you actually work harder with supplementation. Yes you can get twice as big in half the time as natural but a middle aged man on a mild course of test is only going to have the same test levels of a 16-20 year old lad. It's why they get Acne, too much free test in the system.

In the commercial world it's not called "steroid use" it's called "Hormone Replacement Therapy" and the industry is worth billions!

It's been scientifically proven that small courses of anabolic steroids (nothing more than synthesised testosterone) through out life is beneficial to health and can help you life longer and stronger.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> chop chop time new user. bash it up to make it nice pop goes ya nostrils haha.
> i never choped it down before but seen afew who have. dog wormers do the job well but not numbing


fuck dog wormers when i can get benzocaine,lindocaine or novacaine lol

yrs ago i use to use beechems flu tabs its a shiny white powder n aint ever making ya nose blocked lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning boys,
> 
> People generally don't know what they are talking about when it comes steroids and a lot of what people THINK they know is actually myth!
> Most of that video is of photoshopped models and Synthol users, Greg Valentino for example used Synthol which is not a steroid. It's an oil that you inject between the muscle fibres directly into the site for enhancement, this oil sits between your muscle fibres preventing them from contracting thus giving the muscle a constant pumped up look. The more oil you inject the bigger the muscle looks, the problem is Synthol takes about 25 years to break down so if you fuck it up then your gonna look a twat for a long time!
> ...


.

have u ever seen a doc called bigger,faster,stronger???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

bunch of druggies in here....


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bunch of druggies in here....


well fuck off then would be the simple answer lolol

hows ya doing anyway m8?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

have say yorkie i was 9 n half stone few years back wen was a coke head.
im 12 odd stone now and toned up. i got that threw eating and taking care wot i put in body and alot bag work. but i always been involved in martial arts(had ops to fight in comps for kung fu and karate) or before that i used just love fighting as was bit off a twat.
i myself dont believe in putting chems in body like roids. but each to there own like. i woodnt say u shouldn
if roids wasnt cheating then they woodnt b banned from 99 per cent all sporting events/comps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres plenty of ways apart from fucking dry old flaps lololol good example opium in the uk gos for nefing between 50-120 a g depends where u are or if ya lucky enough to get it, can be brought from india for 9quid a G


Cheaper than that since the occupation of Afghanistan in 2001-2002, I live in Bradford and the Pakis are buying Kilos for £400 and then bringing back here to process into Heroin.
Apparently they get less time if caught with a K of Opium rather than a K of Heroin.

£400 a Kilo is around 39p a gram!

To put that into perspective I was at my grow house the other day and my mates brother walked in with 2 bags of gear (yes my mates brother is a junkie).
I said how much is that shit nowadays? he said 0.2 for £10 or 2 bags for £15. That's 0.4g of heroin for £15!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

roids are a myth done correct and the right 1s its a very safe drug.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> .
> 
> have u ever seen a doc called bigger,faster,stronger???


No but I know of it.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheaper than that since the occupation of Afghanistan in 2001-2002, I live in Bradford and the Pakis are buying Kilos for £400 and then bringing back here to process into Heroin.
> Apparently they get less time if caught with a K of Opium rather than a K of Heroin.
> 
> £400 a Kilo is around 39p a gram!
> ...


bit more dosh in the south m8, ur get a .1 for a 10er and no chance of .4 for 15quid a Q of proper coke will cost ya fucking 450=500 its abit different than bradford here m8 lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

WEN I USED DO IT FLAKE WAS 1200- 1500 AN OZ. shit so was shouting. pub food(cheap coke) 300-600 an oz.
seems in these four years prices have snow balled.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

can get pub shit for 400 n oz proper proper 1800 lolol shows the difference hay lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah man it a world off difference


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No but I know of it.


av a watch is very intresting basically what u just said in your post bout roids.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Good old Levamisole.........aka dog worming tablets.........looks exactly like "proper coke"


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

right stomach lined bacon,cheese n egg muffin homemade no mcd's shit, now for some drugs loloolol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Good old Levamisole.........aka dog worming tablets.........looks exactly like "proper coke"


that shit aint good for ya read up, that 10g block of benzocaine cost me 6quid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well fuck off then would be the simple answer lolol
> 
> hows ya doing anyway m8?


oooooooh touchy today aren't ya sam lad lol.

am grand fella grows on, equilibrium restored. missing the extra dollar to chuck about but aint like i'm not used to being skint. toon are flying high. so can't grumble!

you all good?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

It aint good for u but it does "look" the part. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> have say yorkie i was 9 n half stone few years back wen was a coke head.
> im 12 odd stone now and toned up. i got that threw eating and taking care wot i put in body and alot bag work. but i always been involved in martial arts(had ops to fight in comps for kung fu and karate) or before that i used just love fighting as was bit off a twat.
> i myself dont believe in putting chems in body like roids. but each to there own like. i woodnt say u shouldn
> if roids wasnt cheating then they woodnt b banned from 99 per cent all sporting events/comps


"Chems in my body like roids". See that's the thing they are all ready in your body as testosterone, you're just putting more in that's all!

If everybody was allowed to use them then it wouldn't be cheating would it? The only problem would be the athletes that chose not to would be at a disadvantage, so they just blanket ban the lot.

It says nothing for oral steroids that have a half life of a few hours though, they can't be detected by tests because as soon as the half life of the compound has peaked the drug starts to leave your system. For example if say tablet X has an active half life of 4 hours, then you can take a tablet at 8am and your body be free and clean for a piss test at 4pm!

That's were the words "Designer Steroid" comes from.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

new user out interest wot does a g off the flake reach at your area? as in how much can a g flake sell for?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooooooh touchy today aren't ya sam lad lol.
> 
> am grand fella grows on, equilibrium restored. missing the extra dollar to chuck about but aint like i'm not used to being skint. toon are flying high. so can't grumble!
> 
> you all good?


will be when i finished rolling this malana cream charas joint lololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

mayb the ufc fighter who just got bann should read label better then haha
overeem.


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

The postman has finally been! * Billy u legend! 

*


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Chems in my body like roids". See that's the thing they are all ready in your body as testosterone, you're just putting more in that's all!
> 
> If everybody was allowed to use them then it wouldn't be cheating would it? The only problem would be the athletes that chose not to would be at a disadvantage, so they just blanket ban the lot.
> 
> ...


i woodnt want extra testostarone fella. i get quite stressed as is. defo me on them i wood b in the nick.
but doesnt each person produce different levels of the stuff? some peeps max the limit natural and some peeps levels r so low they have take boosters?
isnt that chael sonnen and nate the great (cage fighters) on the booster progamme as they have low levels?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

asap said:


> The postman has finally been! * Billy u legend!
> 
> *



fucking el pigs do fly something bill sent actually arrived and wasnt ''lost'' in the post lolol

i almost spilt me joint then reading that was so shocked lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

Im not biting..........but I reckon your post is being watched. lol After you eat all them valium you better move onto the ballasts and lights. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

Funny you should mention banned from major sporting events, I was watching a Doc the other day about the kit and tech the Olympic "Team GB" camp have (I'm into athletics and used to run the 100-110m Hurdles for Yorkshire when I was at school).

They were talking about how they train runners for pure sprinting power and stamina.
What they do is wrap the athletes thigh muscles in very tight bandages that act as a tourniquet, restricting the blood flow to the muscles. They then make the athlete train at full intensity until the muscles become fatigued, when the muscles stop working they then remove the bandages resulting in a massive rush of blood into the muscles letting the athlete then power through muscle exhaustion.

I was sat thinking well that concept is EXACTLY the same as "Blood Doping" without actually removing the blood!
Can this not be considered an unfair advantage?

Just something to mull over!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> will be when i finished rolling this malana cream charas joint lololol


hahahah 2's on


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im not biting..........but I reckon your post is being watched. lol After you eat all them valium you better move onto the ballasts and lights. lol


bollax m8 been sending n receiving for over 10yrs never had a single problem when ya promised shit dont arrive its a simple fact of it aint been fucking sent!!!!!!!


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im not biting..........but I reckon your post is being watched. lol After you eat all them valium you better move onto the ballasts and lights. lol


No need to bite, you are man of the day in my eyes, unless some mate of mine randomly drops a few oz off round mine on tick to get rid of then they will take the title. But so far your winning!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah 2's on



aint u got ne cure dog kush???


thinking swapsy lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Funny you should mention banned from major sporting events, I was watching a Doc the other day about the kit and tech the Olympic "Team GB" camp have (I'm into athletics and used to run the 100-110m Hurdles for Yorkshire when I was at school).
> 
> They were talking about how they train runners for pure sprinting power and stamina.
> What they do is wrap the athletes thigh muscles in very tight bandages that act as a tourniquet, restricting the blood flow to the muscles. They then make the athlete train at full intensity until the muscles become fatigued, when the muscles stop working they then remove the bandages resulting in a massive rush of blood into the muscles letting the athlete then power through muscle exhaustion.
> ...


Im going to try that with ma cock


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

50mg of vals and a charas joint the breakfast of champions lolololol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i woodnt want extra testostarone fella. i get quite stressed as is. defo me on them i wood b in the nick.
> but doesnt each person produce different levels of the stuff? some peeps max the limit natural and some peeps levels r so low they have take boosters?
> isnt that chael sonnen and nate the great (cage fighters) on the booster progamme as they have low levels?


Yes he probably is, when administered by a doctor it's called "HRT" when I administer it myself because I *KNOW* I have low levels then it's called "Steroid Abuse".

Seen as we have the shitty NHS in England the chances of getting a Doc to prescribe Anabolics for HRT reasons are practically nil, the Government let us import our own substances for personal use! That's why the importation and possession of AS in England is legal.

The Americans on the other hand have a multi billion dollar HRT industry, Anabolics are illegal over there because it takes tax out of their pockets!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

i see wot u saying but it doesnt break any sporting rules.
it same as ufc fighters wen get injuries they use stuff like shark extract that heals ligament and cartlidge 2ce as fast.
and footballers using oxygen treatments. its nothing banned(substances) so it allowed, but yeah is an advantage to have if the other athletes cant afford it.
there was a thing few years ago bout italian footballers being pumped with sports performing inhancing drugs, i think chelsea also was involved wen raneri was in charge years ago. it was a treatment which they had get foriegn staff to administer as the uk docs point blank refused.
excuse me spelling mistakes n grammer but bollocks haha
even weed is classed as sports inhancing as it can calm an athlete before an event so nerves dont get in the way??? to me if some1 can win a race stoned then they should b knighted haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im going to try that with ma cock


Lol. Billy you fucking div, I have expected that kind of response from Dura!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol. Billy you fucking div, I have expected that kind of response from Dura!



cheers mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate.


ROTFPMSL! 

Fuck me, don't sneak up on people that Dura you scared the shit out of me!

Are you being sarcastic or did you actually take it as a complement you twisted sod?


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

Has the site been down today? I couldn't get on for hours!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

well today i learnt theres no jobs haha.
found some cheap cheap sound proof plasterboard tho hurrayyy.
got plants in veg but males look near to opening there pods up? thought they only did this on 12 and 12??
can i cut open there closed sacs now and reep there pollen? or is the pollen in closed pods dud or not mature ?
not sure i will build cubby before they open up and dontt want my fems to b all seeds


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

asap said:


> Has the site been down today? I couldn't get on for hours!


yeah it was off for ages matey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Evening peeps, how are we all this fine Fri evening?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

alright fella, u?
did lil supercropping today,went well.
me plants looking solid and nice and dark green(not in same league as dsts dark green leaves tho the swine haha) but im working on it.
will email few snaps wen mrs back.
hows u dude?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alright fella, u?
> did lil supercropping today,went well.
> me plants looking solid and nice and dark green(not in same league as dsts dark green leaves tho the swine haha) but im working on it.
> will email few snaps wen mrs back.
> hows u dude?


Am not too bad mate, sold car today but will be few dys till money hits ma account which is bit of a bummer but hey at least its sold.. Ah the old supercropping you runnin out of head room, or plannin for the future? lol


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah it was off for ages matey


cheers, i had a bit of paranoia setting in, thinking only been back around 2 days and had my ip banned for some stupid reason, then tried another proxy and couldn't get on either so realised it must have just been down.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

gettiong preped for the scrog screen dude. limited height and all that.
they been topped and two been supercropped also while the others catch them up abit
good news on motor u get a good price or wot u hoped for?
my clone attempt is still green and healthy. got it in pot with a clear plastic bag over top but with holes on side( like a thin mini green house). fingers crossed she takes as her mums a stunner


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> gettiong preped for the scrog screen dude. limited height and all that.
> they been topped and two been supercropped also while the others catch them up abit
> good news on motor u get a good price or wot u hoped for?


More or less what a was hopin for. The back bumpers held on at one side with cable ties, the 2 front alloys are leakin air cos of me kerbin it (they're all scratched to fuck), front windscreens scratched but looks like dirt cos a didnt wash it right (hehe) new wiper blades, 1 new tyre. Thats all the shit they dnt know about lmao... Was becomin a bit of a liability mate so better of rid!!

Forgot about your scrog cant wait to see how that turns out, after seein the stretch in the farm think am goin to try that nxt time, keep it a bit tidier than my lst'n attempts lol..... 

Got plans for wknd?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> Fuck me, don't sneak up on people that Dura you scared the shit out of me!
> 
> Are you being sarcastic or did you actually take it as a complement you twisted sod?



a compliment old friend!!lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah fix turtle tank filter, figure out wot do with male plants and got my daughter round tomoz.
yaself? 
mrs should have lil temp work mid next week so fingers crossed i will still have little bit cash upgrade the grow a lil
good on motor u got the replacement now?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 13, 2012)

Thought i`d chuck up somepics of my new grow area now ive moved, still a work in progress so it still looks a bit shabby atm, shitty pics as well which dont help lol,

Got 4x BSBxCB under a 600HPs on the left and 10 Caliband on the right under a a 400HPs will get some better pics up in the week when i put a proper light in there for taking pics lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Some Fri nite porn folks.....

Black Rose x BSB @ 30 dys


Super Lemon Haze (las pheno) @ 30 dys


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought i`d chuck up somepics of my new grow area now ive moved, still a work in progress so it still looks a bit shabby atm, shitty pics as well which dont help lol,
> 
> Got 4x BSBxCB under a 600HPs on the left and 10 Caliband on the right under a a 400HPs will get some better pics up in the week when i put a proper light in there for taking pics lol
> 
> View attachment 2120194View attachment 2120195View attachment 2120196


likes this. ent shabby at all the plants look real healthy. is that a hole room to grow in? am bit jealous now haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

doesnt look shabby at all mate...every grow room ive ever seen looks like bob the builder and percy thrower had a scrap in it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> likes this. ent shabby at all the plants look real healthy. is that a hole room to grow in? am bit jealous now haha


nah its a section in the loft next to the chimney, thought id build it there to help hide any heat signature its about 5x5`ish an all plasterboard with a skin of rockwool insulation covering every outside surface, jus gotta few things to finish off like buying something to cool it down in there,more big flowering potsand getting my cloner setup so im not too late to take some clones off the BSBxCB that have been in 12/12 for about 7-10days now and need to get a 6" filter as well so i can get the 6" fan setup to try n help cool it down in there lol

BSBxCB 7-10 days in 12/12


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

Go to Google Maps

Search for 'Dennett Place, Delta, BC, Canada'

Look at the Postal Code

Laugh


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> Go to Google Maps
> 
> Search for 'Dennett Place, Delta, BC, Canada'
> 
> ...


Ha Ha I actually did it, the mrs doesnt find it funny


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

ohhh ah jist rememberd ah customer dropped offa shit load of tramadol!!! and heres me sittin with a trapped nerve and sciatica.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 13, 2012)

Thought i was on the wrong thread for a minute then sambo telling billy off for being offensive WTF lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

asap said:


> Ha Ha I actually did it, the mrs doesnt find it funny [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> women..just no sense of humour.
> ...


----------



## asap (Apr 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> asap said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha I actually did it, the mrs doesnt find it funny [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

thats probably a very very good thing, all things considered....i use this place to put up stuff i wont use on facebook...and trust me my fuckin facebook page is far from subtle.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Thought i was on the wrong thread for a minute then sambo telling billy off for being offensive WTF lol


mdb loves his missus bigtime and good for him i didnt like people taking the piss, when i wind up when do i get on people missus but its sorted anyway end off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sambos a prick and takes the piss outta any fucker lmfao but he does av a soft side and i think we just touched onit abit lmfao so the new battys are sambs and mdb shit wtf this place gets as bad as sum of the yanks at times hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sambos a prick and takes the piss outta any fucker lmfao but he does av a soft side and i think we just touched onit abit lmfao so the new battys are sambs and mdb shit wtf this place gets as bad as sum of the yanks at times hahaha



loves u too chedz lolol hows ya day been mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fuckin shit threw out 3 bsbxbr about hour ago as i just av nt the room for em kept a keeoer tho


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin shit threw out 3 bsbxbr about hour ago as i just av nt the room for em kept a keeoer tho



why ya fuck around with these strains when u got the exo,livers,pyschosis


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why ya fuck around with these strains when u got the exo,livers,pyschosis



Variety is the spice of life mate or so it is said


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sambos a prick and takes the piss outta any fucker lmfao but he does av a soft side and i think we just touched onit abit lmfao so the new battys are sambs and mdb shit wtf this place gets as bad as sum of the yanks at times hahaha


this is my view


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

1st pic on riu is to u cheds hahahahahahahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why ya fuck around with these strains when u got the exo,livers,pyschosis


Not done any beans since fuckin around as a tenager pal tbh i should nt of threw em but those strain take priority over the beans lad hence why i threw em haha in all fairness i just saw em in the corner and thought why av i still got the 4 of em wen i only wanted to keep the 1 anyway haha and obviously the more room i got for the other strains the better the lemon and psycho i vegged for over 5weeks am takin up more than a quarter of my room and i can see me gettin over 6oz or more outta em if i manage my space a little better ive got plants in all stages of flower atm and its gettin rather confusingas i did nt tag any of the fucker with date or strain haha i can tell the strain pish but were im at with em is a diffrent story mate lol!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeeeeahhh MDB's figured out how to upload, or was it your dearest??? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1st pic on riu is to u cheds hahahahahahahaha


Ha knew yad get there eventually haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeeeeahhh MDB's figured out how to upload, or was it your dearest??? lol


Always sum cunt put a downer on it in here ay scotty lmfao hows tricks lad?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeeeeahhh MDB's figured out how to upload, or was it your dearest??? lol


check ya thread matey more pics to follow


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Am good chedz matey, gettin a bit a peace on the laptop. Its the mrs bday this wk so her mum, wee sis n wee bro are in AAAAAAAARRRGGGGHH!!!! lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why ya fuck around with these strains when u got the exo,livers,pyschosis


Talkin of livers !! Were the fucks billy the cunt ? Your right about this 1 sambs lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

hows wants see me low budget grow then??????????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am good chedz matey, gettin a bit a peace on the laptop. Its the mrs bday this wk so her mum, wee sis n wee bro are in AAAAAAAARRRGGGGHH!!!! lmao


Nothin like avin the inlaws rand ay lad id be gettin em all sloshed so they go uo the wooden hill 2be2 lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hows wants see me low budget grow then??????????View attachment 2120314
> 
> View attachment 2120315


Quick mdb turn em green lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 2120318View attachment 2120320View attachment 2120324View attachment 2120325View attachment 2120328View attachment 2120333View attachment 2120334View attachment 2120335View attachment 2120336View attachment 2120337


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

soz me ipod i used for pics and isnt best i no


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> soz me ipod i used for pics and isnt best i no


They look healthy lad thats all that matters pal how gives a fuck about quality as long as there green shit u oughter see sum of the ous i got on me fone lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sweet pics MDB, might need to look into one of those LEDs for veggin, your ladies seem to love them


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

they look good for led mdb 

imwankered


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

haha oh and ttt one supercropped bigger plants is exo x br. scotias threaad has the pic. its a keeper she stanks me room out. rest bcs, got two diff looking bc fems, one broad straight leafs the other is thin leafs and curl outwards, cant wait see how my seeds do


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

cheers chaps they my babys. i wood never shown my other atempts as this pisses over me other grows. yeah leds awesome for veg but not best for flower, well i will keep u updated with pics and u can all say how much slower then hps it is so i get idea if need add extra lights.
the mini led is new and unused here.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they look good for led mdb
> 
> imwankered


Wots the medicine for tonight ya mad cunt???


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots the medicine for tonight ya mad cunt???


g of costaricon white, few eggs and a a very vals.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wtf lad your gonna end up like a mongol lol wtf are eggs? !


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf lad your gonna end up like a mongol lol wtf are eggs? !


its my final blowout im going home monday to look after me boy i wont even be drinking joint a night max

eggs are 20mg temazepam


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

u back with mrs sambo? really glad u getting see ya kid matey , sure its been a real nightmare for ya fella


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very vals ?? Neva heard tams be called eggs lad thats a new fucker for my uk thread dictionary lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

the eggs were fuckin nuts in scotland, back in the late 80s Glasgow was the only city in the World whos main drug problem wasnt heroin, it was fuckin eggs....i used to take them back in the day but its a fuckin quick jog to the jail...used to wake up drenched in blood without a mark on yourself, you could kick sumcunt to death and have absolutely NO memory at all, crazy stuff, lotta fun but fuckin mental.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Trust u jocks ay dura ive seen it knock a few lads to sleep haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u back with mrs sambo? really glad u getting see ya kid matey , sure its been a real nightmare for ya fella


Fuckin nightmare an half id kill any cunt if they took the privlage of me seein me kids off me i reckon even the mother would be do able !!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

it was absolutely crazy for about 4 years , cunts kicking the bucket, stabbings every weekend, it was like a holocaust round my area....ive never seen anything like it before or since...after they stopped making them all the heavy users hit the smack, only ones ive seen in years came in from abroad, mostly India ah think.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Very vals ?? Neva heard tams be called eggs lad thats a new fucker for my uk thread dictionary lol


they are old school mate not been seen in the uk for over 10yrs cause they are like cod liver tablets n junkies would just draw the liquid out n i.v that why they where pretty much banned in the uk a long time ago


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tams were out wen i was in me teens pal i just neva tried the fuckers haha i remember me uncle takin 2 while we were stayin in a caravan down bridge north and it put him on his arse after about an hour the fecker had ad a load a beer im guessin i dont need to tell ya the rest lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 13, 2012)

cheds u got a pic off the bsb u got on go?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

Catch ya laters lads up early tomoz so early night for me by the way sambs give ya lad a squeeze from us ay pal nothin like a nice bear hug from ya baby wen ya see em ay mate !! And its a certain fact you ll not be gettin on here for long that is anyway pal so if i dont catch ya lad stay green and atay safe !!

Dura ya cunt ill be waitin for me good mornin from u lol as per and nothin any diff !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheds u got a pic off the bsb u got on go?


Send me your email addy through pm mate and ill send em ya in mornin mate 1st thing!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Catch ya laters lads up early tomoz so early night for me by the way sambs give ya lad a squeeze from us ay pal nothin like a nice bear hug from ya baby wen ya see em ay mate !! And its a certain fact you ll not be gettin on here for long that is anyway pal so if i dont catch ya lad stay green and atay safe !!
> 
> Dura ya cunt ill be waitin for me good mornin from u lol as per and nothin any diff !!



ahll be up mate, av got comm service so i'll be up wi the larks....or rather the junkies shoutin at the methadone dealer down the stairs....although tbh they kinda stopped that when ah took a pool cue to the fucker last year.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

same old dura lmao, been a wee while since i popped in the u.k thread. Been an on/off year but good to say im back on my feet.
Ive got a current grow with some of the clone only's and a few other strains ive gathered.
Good to see some of the old troop's still lurking around  I'll jump in every now n then with me update's, Dura what's the word on the dutch swag for stopping a plant from reversing ? ( anti-hermie ) D.G.T and Scotia were saying you and bill swear by it. Ive got a super tidy Casey Jone's i'd like to keep. The mum put out the nannar's in week 5, and the snip i have look's good so far......

Peace
cgg


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

morning spunk bubbles


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

good morning wank socks
@cindyguy; its called Dutch master revers and its used with dutch master penetrator(i know it sounds like a fuckin Ann summers product) the penetrator is actually just a soapy water that allows the reverse to penetrate the leaves. stuff cost bout 15 quid a litre, and you just pull the plant out, remove all the balls , nanners, etc mix the stuff up, btw it must be used within 15 mins of mixing, and then just spray the utter fuck out of it until its dripping, job done, repeat about 10 days later. can be used as both cure or preventative. bloody good stuff and i'll always have it in my grow room, probably saved about 10 plants with it so far, both my own and my mates....for 30 quid you really cant go wrong...the science behind it was sumthing to do with blocking the production of male hormones so it probabl;y got sum metallic stuff in it like copper or silver, heres a cpl of links.
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html
https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

far too much yday 6eggs 20vals line of naught naughty,.7 of high grade, 1 oxy and a vicodin got abit sick in the end lolol woke up feeling like shit but a lil key of costarican sorted that out, im now have a bath then going to post office to send me friends a few goodies the rest of ya are bullshitting wankers lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

haha sambo on form i see. u off see ya kiddo today?
mines got the chicken pox poor sod.
was the white off the silkroad? any good?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha sambo mornin all!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha sambo mornin all!!


morning m8 work no doubt for yopu?? today


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

easy cheds
did u get me pm with email ok


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Gooooood Morning everyone! Its semi final day today  just hope im happy at 3 o clock. My prediction is Liverpool 3-0 Suarez to get 2 and the donkey carroll to get one. Whats everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Gooooood Morning everyone! Its semi final day today  just hope im happy at 3 o clock. My prediction is Liverpool 3-0 Suarez to get 2 and the donkey carroll to get one. Whats everyone elses thoughts?


wow im not the only lfc supporter here. u the man. come on liverpool. hammer them toffees


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wow im not the only lfc supporter here. u the man. come on liverpool. hammer them toffees


If my daughter wasnt here for the weekend I would be on a train to wembley right now, but time with the little one is about the only thing that would keep me away from Liverpool, I would also prob have to sell a kidney to get there at the min but I would of done it somehow. Although I will be streaming the game online so won't miss it. Plus got the little one up and singing all the kops songs for me which is putting me in an even better mood for it.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the Reds.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah my daughter lfc mad. she hisses at united shirts it so funny.
she prob over today to watch match with her daddy, but she gotta see doc 1st s rash came up last night and could b the dreaded chicken pox, poor sod.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

mornin peeps  today is bloom n boost day for big bang


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

yo asap, nice sig bt i went 1 better lol.......................................https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/519357-delvite-disclaimer.html


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah my daughter lfc mad. she hisses at united shirts it so funny.
> she prob over today to watch match with her daddy, but she gotta see doc 1st s rash came up last night and could b the dreaded chicken pox, poor sod.


Chicken pox is horrible for them but its good to get it out of the way, My little girl is 4. She has the Gerrard song down to a T! just without the "fucking hard" she sings really hard. The Suarez song and the maxi song. She knows some of you'll never walk alone too. She sings them at school when they ask her what songs they want to sing. She hates United as she says that glory glory song is very naughty. I did get in trouble once because she called someone an inbred for having a united shirt on when she was with her mum! oooops.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Fingers crossed for the Reds.


what broken fingers???? LOL


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> yo asap, nice sig bt i went 1 better lol.......................................https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/519357-delvite-disclaimer.html


Like it but there is some spelling/grammatical errors in there. haha.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Like it but there is some spelling/grammatical errors in there. haha.


 lol quick chop n edit m8, it was supposed to be a disclaimer for website use but it does fr a laugh


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

hes big hes hard he cn pass from 50 yards, hes stevie gerrard, thats me kiddy version haha.
my daughters mums bf is a united fan and she rip him if wears shirt in her house, her uncle a villa fan and gave her a villa shirt. she went" no up the pool" and didnt take it, i ws so proud hahah


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol quick chop n edit m8, it was supposed to be a disclaimer for website use but it does fr a laugh


*party websites to which i link (Capitalisation on the I)

Sorry im just a twat that notices small things. 
This 2 and half hours before kick off is going to be a killer 
*


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

my hope in football ended after keegan left in 96  any ideas ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2012)

He cheats, he dives, he hates the Jackson five! Luis suarez Luis suarez.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> my hope in football ended after keegan left in 96  any ideas ?



In Shola we trust, Del.


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Don Suarez was a scapegoat  If you want me to delve into it further I will happily go on and on with my points, but I liked that banter when I first heard it sung.

Delvite does that make you a Newcastle fan? Sorry not good with dates and cant be arsed to google it.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> In Shola we trust, Del.


ahh the torch still burns in this 1 



asap said:


> Don Suarez was a scapegoat  If you want me to delve into it further I will happily go on and on with my points, but I liked that banter when I first heard it sung.
> 
> Delvite does that make you a Newcastle fan? Sorry not good with dates and cant be arsed to google it.


 yes it does m8


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

u wanna read few articles bout the shit lfc have been through by rupert murdoch and his hate compains and even the british goverment on the hillsborough.
lfc r the most picked on team but yet one the best for charitys and injecting cash in local comm.
u think united , gang raping , keane ending a footballers career, eric caantona kung fu kick, giggs twitter and imogen incident shall i carry on? and y is united the media darling after just these few incidents? cos murdoch runs the media. 
education is need i see hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

So Delvite needs us to win to get in Europe next season 

The murdochs don't like us because of the whole S** newspaper in merseyside never being bought etc. This will always be like that, also the media all just serve their own needs and none mentioned once in any report about the 8 game ban, the piss poor reasons and the statement that said Suarez is not a racist. Knowing full well 99.999999% of people wouldnt read the full report on the incident because it would have gone against the grain and sold less papers!

Also John Terry is worth much more to the FA than Suarez, so when JT spends thousands on the best barristers to clear his name in court, the FA will say he was innocent all because a court said so!! EVEN WITH IT ON FILM!! So the only person to receive a ban will be Suarez. And the FA can continue to use JT for an income.

I can go on forever about it all, but the best way to fuck them over is to win trophies then they cant say fuck all apart from finding another scapegoat


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

like like like like like


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

whats the pre match predictions then


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

3-0 Liverpool Suarez (2) Carrol will get the other


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

2 2 normal time, then 3 -2 extra time to lfc or is the fa semis replayed if no winner? been a while since lfc got to this stage in fa cup.
if pens then the toffees will win as we ent got r top2 goalies. our forwrds r gunna have b on form today n not waste as many chances.
sambo is the spurs playing today? chelsea isnt it? if so thats gunna b a tight match too. think this years fa cup has been alot more enjoyable as few top teams took it serios for a change nd rightly soo


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

im goin 3-1 liverpool  footballs all about money these days and not the game


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

No other final is tomorrow, cant have 2 games in one day at Wembley. Old bill would cry too much at the hard work lol. No replays anymore for the semis. I think we will be alright within 90 mins though. Well I fucking hope so!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

don,dragon n pukka all sent boys recorded too.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit

Grass's are scum


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

WTF! Well you send that on my ways lol. Why on earth would you threaten to grass someone for offering you some kush  nob.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit
> 
> Grass's are scum


Stop pedaling drugs on this forum.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

We can do whatever the fuck we like  Sounds to me like you're on the wrong forum 

You have just admited and agreed that you are a grass though, from here on out i don't easily foresee you receiving any kind of attideu or response from users but FUCK YOU

I think this stuff will have to be going into some signatures. Grasse are the bigger pieces of shit in this world, not quite as bad as politicians but well, fuck off 

Oh, and to peddle is to sell, not to give away, genius...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> We can do whatever the fuck we like  Sounds to me like you're on the wrong forum
> 
> You have just admited and agreed that you are a grass though, from here on out i don't easily foresee you receiving any kind of attideu or response from users but FUCK YOU
> 
> I think this stuff will have to be going into some signatures. Grasse are the bigger pieces of shit in this world, not quite as bad as politicians but well, fuck off


I aint no snitch.......


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I aint no snitch.......


So you'll have no issue if newuser just posts a copy of the conversation?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So you'll have no issue if newuser just posts a copy of the conversation?


Nope.............


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So you'll have no issue if newuser just posts a copy of the conversation?


newuser is his old name lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Where's MDB at? Got the tissues out yet lol, Liverpool 0-1 Everton!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit
> 
> Grass's are scum


Always knew people sent clones and samples around, but never heard of anyone sending shit, especially urs mate the prescription drugs u been takin, cany be too nice lol!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

apart from the slagging can we see proof, don`t seem like cat to be a snitch....


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by newuserlol 
The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit

Grass's are scum



Stop pedaling drugs on this forum.​
​

*


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

The last line (stop pedaling drugs on this forum was posted by cataract on the page 4106) no denial just his response, obviously trying to justify his scumbag actions!!!!! dirty grassing cunt!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Stop pedalling drugs lol! I smoke a brave old bit but if I cant smoke it all before nxt harvest wot the fuck am I suppose to do with it! Aww aye..and how the fuck will I pay my mortgage


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> The last line (stop pedaling drugs on this forum was posted by cataract on the page 4106) no denial just his response, obviously trying to justify his scumbag actions!!!!! dirty grassing cunt!!!!


Exactly, you would think he would refute the claim, not offer a justification.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

The first thing that crosses my mind with cataract is if he threatens to grass on an internet forum how bad is he in the real world???
must be a real piece of shit in real life.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Exactly, you would think he would refute the claim, not offer a justification.


He must be ready to be banned........AGAIN!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Exactly, you would think he would refute the claim, not offer a justification.


Exactly mate if you take anything other than that away from his statement you must be really stupid, he just admitted it with that statement, is there really any need for proof after that?

On a side note hope ya good mate it's been a while, I haven't been around much myself I wish I had a reason but I've just been being lazy as usual


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i`d still like to see the messages to get the whole story tho.....


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> i`d still like to see the messages to get the whole story tho.....


Seriously mate does the message matter??? no matter the discussion threatening to grass just goes to show how much of a snake the guy is. It's not like newuser was offering to pimp out his mum or talking about kiddie porn it was about pot the details don't matter just the fact that he threatened to grass.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

just like all the info is all, on another note i watered yesterday they got 2 litres each, two of the four girls are still heavy and have damp soil, but the other two are nearly dry and are light to lift, think they should get another drink later, the two dry ones are the bushiest, there all about 3 and half foot tall if that helps


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Happenin.........Was proper wasted last night....Feeling it today


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

hahahaha bad head today billy?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Liverpool 2-1 up


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

afternoon skidmarks all, anothere shift of comm service over and on a brighter note an nice wee bird on the squad, pretty and friendly although she did say she had a boyfriend...not that that would stop me tryin...unusual to get a good lookin chick on the service the usuall look like a blind joiners thumb with an arse like a bag of spanners...and half a dozen brats all with different surnames. 
bill ya cock jockey ah hope you feel like you look. nae sympathy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Shes wantin tae go tae Silverburn shoppin center. Im right on the edge......think i need a bevy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

she can drive mate, hand her a ton and she'll be happy........dae ye really think she wants tae go wae you, tell her tae phone a friend.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

my missus the same, just give her the keys to the car and the cash, won`t see her until its gone..



she is the most powerful money reduceing agent known to man tho...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2012)

afternoon ladies! beenbusy snitches etc

lol who says il grass u if if ur offered a free smoke lol ffs thats nutz IL HAVE her portain sambo lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Stop pedaling drugs on this forum.





CATARACT said:


> I aint no snitch.......


..............


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Where's MDB at? Got the tissues out yet lol, Liverpool 0-1 Everton!!


need i say anything? haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2012)

U dirty rat, u dirty rat. (Said in my best tally accent)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

why a tally accent mate? it was a james cagney quote? well actually he never fully said it but its always attributed tae him.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2012)

American tally accent I meant. Stop being pradantic


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Whatever the fuck that means


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> why a tally accent mate? it was a james cagney quote? well actually he never fully said it but its always attributed tae him.


James Cagney, best movie gangster ever!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;xOjgz_zpZHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xOjgz_zpZHA[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> need i say anything? haha


Lol, fair play m8, that donkeys actually scorin for you's now. Plenty of singin in ur house then!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> American tally accent I meant. Stop being pradantic


pedantic you fuckin mongo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yorkie empty ur inbox u popular fucker


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

When I die, I want to die like Darth Vader did.

In a Darth Vader costume, getting my helmet tugged off.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Any bets on the national?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

So it's Grand National day.

Normally if you want to see this many Irish midgets you have to go Leprechaun hunting


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

i wont b hating carroll always rated him, just a big step up. he should been 3rd choice forward to ease pressure for 1st season or so. was thrown in heads 1st and wasnt used all the attention and hatred bout price tag, the kid will come good.
rather him then kuyt 100 per cent.
lfc need a experienced or pacey forward a right midfielder or two and job done for another year, mayb if maxi goes then a good left/attacking mid who can play on left off a front 3.
chuffed as was on edge seat through that. dunno y i watch football i swear it will b the death off me. heart goes up and down. dont get it with other sports.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2012)

wow 33-1 wins thats nutz lmao bet sum people who better willbe like SHIT why didnt i bet more lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

I've a m8's a die hard Liverpool fan too, his wee boys second name is gerrard lol, he got a new dog when Torres was playing good at Liverpool, he called it nando lol, Always gets a slagging for that cos he's still got it! Aww aye, he has another wee girl called risse (John Arne risse) lol!


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Well im proper buzzing after the game. I will call my next son Andy Carroll if he scores the winner in the final!! Haha That 35 mill had to pay off at somepoint tho. Just hope we get the Chavs in the final dont fancy spurs tbh.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

who u support fella? united?


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a m8's a die hard Liverpool fan too, his wee boys second name is gerrard lol, he got a new dog when Torres was playing good at Liverpool, he called it nando lol, Always gets a slagging for that cos he's still got it! Aww aye, he has another wee girl called risse (John Arne risse) lol!


Thats a good cause to take it to the vets for that final trip, I chucked my torres shirt on the fire when he left us the Judas cunt, I hope Terry gets balls deep in his wife every friday night


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

I do m8, league ain't over yet, city playing good stuff and scoring some goals, just prayin united don't slip up, definitely ain't over


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

My m8 won a united shirt in our local one night, him one of the only pool fans there, the cunt threw it in the fuckin fire


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i wont b hating carroll always rated him, just a big step up. he should been 3rd choice forward to ease pressure for 1st season or so. was thrown in heads 1st and wasnt used all the attention and hatred bout price tag, the kid will come good.
> rather him then kuyt 100 per cent.
> lfc need a experienced or pacey forward a right midfielder or two and job done for another year, mayb if maxi goes then a good left/attacking mid who can play on left off a front 3.
> chuffed as was on edge seat through that. dunno y i watch football i swear it will b the death off me. heart goes up and down. dont get it with other sports.


Im the same my throat is killing and my hands hurt from punching the sofa when Carra gaffed again. As much as I respect carra he is now past it and a liability. Dagger and Skerts are our best cb's and coates looks a talent. 

I just hope we get a right mid in and a top striker in over the summer. If we converted our chances at the rate of bolton this year we would have the title wrapped up, which is the worst thing about this season.


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I do m8, league ain't over yet, city playing good stuff and scoring some goals, just prayin united don't slip up, definitely ain't over


Well i hope united slip up and end up with fuck all, If they do it will be a downward spiral with your current owners  borrowing on future success will only work for so long


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

^^pure fiction for humour purposes


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I do m8, league ain't over yet, city playing good stuff and scoring some goals, just prayin united don't slip up, definitely ain't over


i knew haha i have a man u radar. no joke either.
man city turning on the charm in final corner


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

i just dont understand you English lads with all your bitter football rivalry...ah mean ahm a Rangers man thru and thru and you never hear me say a bad word about those dirty, stinkin, bead rattling ,mysogonistic, terrorist supporting ,cowardly, civilian killing, soap dodging , thieving , giro scrounging, spud thick mick,paranoid, priesty, siege mentality, work shy, in-bred, nun fucking , fish eating, dress wearing , un-educated, fuckin dog raping bastard kiddy fiddling black stinking immigrant turds.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely are, just hope it's too late


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> ^^pure fiction for humour purposes


lmao good banter I will give you that, But in all seriousness if United dont keep winning the banks close in. It happened the same to Liverpool until we got took over. The glaziers wont take the hint and sell up tho. They are coining it in no matter what and wont care if the club goes tits up in the end. Its an unfortunate fact and I would only target my humour of the situation at the united fans that have tried to rip liverpool apart when our club was in the mess.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

asap same as wot i said, chelsea pls as spurs 1st eleven is 2nd best behind citys in my opinion. spurs could beat any team if have fit 1st eleven.
yeah lfc ent as far behind as peeps thinks and they build great foundations in reserves and u18 downwards, the way smart peeps ru a club i think really. one or two top signings a year and promote youth


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just dont understand you English lads with all your bitter football rivalry...ah mean ahm a Rangers man thru and thru and you never hear me say a bad word about those dirty, stinkin, bead rattling ,mysogonistic, terrorist supporting ,cowardly, civilian killing, soap dodging , thieving , giro scrounging, spud thick mick,paranoid, priesty, siege mentality, work shy, in-bred, nun fucking , fish eating, dress wearing , un-educated, fuckin dog raping bastard kiddy fiddling black stinking immigrant turds.


That has made this day even better! You could use that same sentence to describe a united fan.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

and then theres the Aberdeen fans.........................


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

All big clubs are the same, as long as the owners are coining it in they don't give two fucks, maybe say they do but do they fuck..it's all about the money


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> asap same as wot i said, chelsea pls as spurs 1st eleven is 2nd best behind citys in my opinion. spurs could beat any team if have fit 1st eleven.
> yeah lfc ent as far behind as peeps thinks and they build great foundations in reserves and u18 downwards, the way smart peeps ru a club i think really. one or two top signings a year and promote youth


Some of the youth we have is amazing. The best thing rafa left was the new acadamy that he set up, its exactly the same acadamy coaches from barca that developed their current first team, messi etc. You dont get a better resume than that! Thats the reason all the best youngsters are choosing us over united, city arsenal etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> That has made this day even better! You could use that same sentence to describe a united fan.


I ain't black u cunt and I don't eat fucking fish


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> lmao good banter I will give you that, But in all seriousness if United dont keep winning the banks close in. It happened the same to Liverpool until we got took over. The glaziers wont take the hint and sell up tho. They are coining it in no matter what and wont care if the club goes tits up in the end. Its an unfortunate fact and I would only target my humour of the situation at the united fans that have tried to rip liverpool apart when our club was in the mess.


we're goin thru the same as you undoubtedly know but the celtic fans arent really giving it large coz they went bust and were re-branded in the early 90s...back then it was kept a lot quieter, probably because the money wasnt anywhere near the same , christ i think rangers as a club were bought for 6 million in the mid 80s.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just dont understand you English lads with all your bitter football rivalry...ah mean ahm a Rangers man thru and thru and you never hear me say a bad word about those dirty, stinkin, bead rattling ,mysogonistic, terrorist supporting ,cowardly, civilian killing, soap dodging , thieving , giro scrounging, spud thick mick,paranoid, priesty, siege mentality, work shy, in-bred, nun fucking , fish eating, dress wearing , un-educated, fuckin dog raping bastard kiddy fiddling black stinking immigrant turds.


celtic? hahah
i respect all good teams even if it a big rival. i wood never call a team shite if struggling nor insult other fans but i have had all that from united fans for years so it b perfect if united fluffed it, ggot alot mates i wood shut up and wood watch them cry or hide away for few weeks. my facebook all season has been filled with lfc banter and insults by united fans esp soon as they over took city they came out hiding and went on that glory hunt as always. hahhaahhaahah


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> All big clubs are the same, as long as the owners are coining it in they don't give two fucks, maybe say they do but do they fuck..it's all about the money


Well I like the new Liverpool owners, they dont need to borrow to invest in the squad but they don't use their sports teams as a toy that they will get bored of eventually, its all about developing the winning formula on the pitch which in turn generates the real profit off the field. They said that when they took over us and redsox which is respectable in my eyes.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Again fiction and humour lol, get rid of that man I can't take anything u say seriously!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

i would watch the lot of them burn and i would just stand back and pull a smoke out my packet and benefit sum more... i dont hate celtic....that word in no way, shape or form describes my feelings about the club, the team, the fans and most especially the manager. i would gas chamber every single last one of the taig bastards and then ahd cross the water and start on the rest of them.


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> celtic? hahah
> i respect all good teams even if it a big rival. i wood never call a team shite if struggling nor insult other fans but i have had all that from united fans for years so it b perfect if united fluffed it, ggot alot mates i wood shut up and wood watch them cry or hide away for few weeks. my facebook all season has been filled with lfc banter and insults by united fans esp soon as they over took city they came out hiding and went on that glory hunt as always. hahhaahhaahah


Your fb is like mine, worst of all I have one arsenal fan that loves his "stats" even though they are all wrong! But he chases his own tail in arguments and its fucking annoying. Oh and hes ginger and fat, never been laid either I dont think lol. Yet they win fuck all year after year. 7 or 8 now i think it is, but he keeps piping up £35 million for champions league 15 years in a row. Fucking Knobhead! Liverpools new kit deal is worth more a season but he wont recgonise that!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Bring it on dura lol, u wouldn't lasts two seconds over here m8


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Bring it on dura lol, u wouldn't lasts two seconds over here m8


NIBBLE NIBBLE  One thing I do know is finances and business and the current model employed by the Glaziers is very short sighted.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Some of the youth we have is amazing. The best thing rafa left was the new acadamy that he set up, its exactly the same acadamy coaches from barca that developed their current first team, messi etc. You dont get a better resume than that! Thats the reason all the best youngsters are choosing us over united, city arsenal etc


yeah i keep up date with all the res and u18s results n get see odd bit on lappy time to time


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

While fergies ther united will always be up there, it's not the owners am worried about it when he leaves who the owners bring in, time will tell


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> While fergies ther united will always be up there, it's not the owners am worried about it when he leaves who the owners bring in, time will tell


Fergie is a top manager no disputing that, but he has always had the money to spend, when that aint there anymore he will struggle and he aint got a crop of youngsters like beckham, giggs, scholes etc to fall back on. But he has got big shoes to fill


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Bring it on dura lol, u wouldn't lasts two seconds over here m8


lol, probably not. funny thing is ive got quite a few mates that are celtic fans and we enjoy the banter but theres a core of them that are pure anti-everything i stand for, and the songs about a terrorist organisation that murders woman and children make my blood boil. to be perfectly honest id quite happily give them ulster on condition that every single one of the fuckers over here just fucked off back there and took there child raping religion with them. im not anti irish (christ we're the same bloody people) or even anti catholic(in a sense) but i am very anti vatican...its a religion controlled in such a manner as to slaves of its flock and demands to know every single aspect of there lives and then condems them to eternal damnation if ever they question any aspect of the bosses word. ah can laugh and joke about damn near anything aprt from the vatican and margaret thatcher...both subjects make me burst into flames mate.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Fergie is a top manager no disputing that, but he has always had the money to spend, when that aint there anymore he will struggle and he aint got a crop of youngsters like beckham, giggs, scholes etc to fall back on. But he has got big shoes to fill


you gotta remember ferguson took aberdeen and won the eufa cup with them with NO money, he then went on to challenge and beat both the old firm. under him at aberdeen he produced some of the finest players to come out of scotlland, guys whpo went on to create a solid part of the scotland national team, back when we actually had a half decent national team


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

agreed on thatcher
shes a bitch bag


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

In the last 3 seasons united ain't spent a lotta money on transfers, in 3 seasons Fergie is actually about 12-13 mil in profit from transfers


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

@dura, I'm only havin a laugh m8, I'm a Celtic fan myself but most of my m8s are rangers fans


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

@ mgrow. lol, its cool mate. ive irish and scottish mates of both religions and a even a few mixed marriages, here and there.


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you gotta remember ferguson took aberdeen and won the eufa cup with them with NO money, he then went on to challenge and beat both the old firm. under him at aberdeen he produced some of the finest players to come out of scotlland, guys whpo went on to create a solid part of the scotland national team, back when we actually had a half decent national team


His dominance at united was built around The quality young lads whilst adding many big money signings to them players like rio, rooney, berba, veron, ronaldo was 16 million for a kid (good business that one tho) carrick etc. But I agree he is a top manager. Still think Paisley just nudges it for what he did in 9 years with us, compared to how long its taken fergie at United to amass the trophies he has.

People could argue Kenny took blackburn from bottom of division 2 to premiership champions in 3 years. But all top top managers. 

I also dont get the whole religious thing, each to their own I guess and if Im judged by a higher power when I die, all claim forgiveness is key in life so they can forgive me for not giving a shit then


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> In the last 3 seasons united ain't spent a lotta money on transfers, in 3 seasons Fergie is actually about 12-13 mil in profit from transfers


Agreed but your also playing the worst football in years, its like your just scarping by which wont last forever whilst other teams are making progress


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> @ mgrow. lol, its cool mate. ive irish and scottish mates of both religions and a even a few mixed marriages, here and there.


Mixed marriages lol, my parents r mixed marriage m8, my bro turned out a fuckin rangers fan for fuck sake, when we was kids one bedroom was Celtic and one rangers lol, the fighting never stopped


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Evening fuck faces lol and the topic of the night is Football haha love it


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

lol, i know some families like that...not in my home though, every one of us had blue bedrooms and during an old firm game the language from every room in the house was incredible, my dad probably being the worst, although apart from the game its no issue....i wasnt raised with any anti catholic, black, asian bigotry at all..first time i EVER remember hearing my dad say a word relating to it was when watching an old firm game and paul mcstay got the ball and my old man just muttered 'wee priesty bastard'..and that was it , when me and my bros grew up he started showing his true colours though, joined the orange lodge , goes on the marches, even took my wee boy with him when he had just turned one....my old man turned out to be a raving bigot .....fuckin funny as fuck!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nothin wrong with bein a bigot dura haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2012)

fookin football what a complete set of boring bastards!





ufc facebook fights

https://www.facebook.com/UFC/app_247211121995467


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fookin football what a complete set of boring bastards!


Haha its only cus ya cant fuckin play ya soft cunt theres more to football than just kickin a ball rand a fiels tho its addictive and the banter is second to none were else can ya get 100000 people with so much emotion and hatred towards another team fuck i remember cryin wen we won the treble in 99


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol UFC is alright still prefer the skill of boxing tho, much better than blokes spending 5 mins hugging each other on the floor, thats just like rugby! 
Plus every knobhead who thinks he can have a tear up is now a "cagefighter" or when someone is bigging someone up they become a "cagefighter" fucking jokers.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fookin football what a complete set of boring bastards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ic3 were you ever into the k1, the daddy of the now mma and cage fighting....

was always a fan of alexi ignorshov or the red scorpion..


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

i personally wasnt particularly good at football, i enjoyed it though, my dad had been school captain and overall sports champion and could probably have went semi pro at least to this day i cant get a ball off him and hes damn near 70, i had a decent turn of speed and aggression in spades, i could also read a game, my ball skills were very poor though , no real silky stuff from me, i could pass well and to a running man though so i always ended up at right back. suited me coz i got to kick utter fuck out of wingers and strikers...i went on to do muay thai and shotokan karate, never bothered with belts or anything just the training, was real fuckin fit and solid at one time, ah keep promising to go back coz ive still got all my gear. maybe one of these days


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Lol UFC is alright still prefer the skill of boxing tho, much better than blokes spending 5 mins hugging each other on the floor, thats just like rugby!
> Plus every knobhead who thinks he can have a tear up is now a "cagefighter" or when someone is bigging someone up they become a "cagefighter" fucking jokers.



hahaha i hear where your comeing from but its harder that it looks, they don`t just roll about, headers, face pounding knee`s to ribs and the rest, it really is a contact sport, theres broken arms , legs, noses, torn ligaments lad the list goes on......


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 14, 2012)

i mixed up the 3 seeds. these are 2 of the 3 , the third is not ready for camera time yet. but these are 12 days after germinating . they are on a 16/8 schedule fan on stays 77.8-81.0 degrees & 42-48% humidity daily and during the night a good 65.8-69.0 degrees & 30-45% humidity at night. no nutes yet will start monday (4/16) it will be the beginning of the 2nd week. pointers or anything is welcomed. if anything negative keep it constructive tho this is my very first grow. and the seeds are from a seedbank in amsterdam near barneys and the dampking (ms?). CAM PROBLEMS. PICS COMING SOON. BOTH PLANTS ARE 8INCHES TALL, BOTH HAVE 2 SETS OF 3 LEAF(FLOWER?) AND BOTH HAVE 2 SETS OF BIG BOTTOM LEAFS ( I WOULD ASSUME THAT IS THE 1ST NODE AND THE ONE WITH 3LEAF(FLOWERS) IS THE 2ND NODE)


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

_Give me a reason not to bust your ass.


_
_because im 16 stone 6.3 a d would knock u the fuck out good enough reason???_

_want a address???_

_twat_


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

Hehehe, FIIIGHT! I loved my time in boarding shcool, you'd just manipulate some scrawny bugger into a fight with some mentalist chinaman 

8.5% beer is gooood beer


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> hahaha i hear where your comeing from but its harder that it looks, they don`t just roll about, headers, face pounding knee`s to ribs and the rest, it really is a contact sport, theres broken arms , legs, noses, torn ligaments lad the list goes on......


Yeah but 95% of the stuff is rolling round on the floor especially the cage fighting outside of the ufc. 

I was pretty good at football and had a wicked childhood because of it, played at a centre of excellence which became an academy. Traveled all over Europe playing so was really lucky and still know a few of the lads that made it professional. I played there from being 8 up until I was 15. Got Osgood schlaters when I started growing so had to sit out 2 years of sport apart from swimming to keep fit and never caught up with the lads as they progressed over the time I was out.
I have also boxed since I was 14 and still do although been laid off the training for 7 months cause someones head made a wreck out of my wrist, then the tendons healed short so its painful to put any real pressure through my right hand.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

_Give me a reason not to bust your ass.



because im 16 stone 6.3 a d would knock u the fuck out good enough reason???

want a address???

twat

_

I told you i wouldent say fuck all.


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> _Give me a reason not to bust your ass.
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Are you arguing with yourself there?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Are you arguing with yourself there?


fuck off ya twat thats the pms from your grassing mate. twat


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ya twat thats the pms from your grassing mate. twat


? No idea what the fuck your on about


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> _Give me a reason not to bust your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha... whats going on there????


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

That's the PM u wer lookin for


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> apart from the slagging can we see proof, don`t seem like cat to be a snitch....


are u stoned or just a retard im gonna go with retard.

now dont fuckin respond to me posts again


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Somebody's on one lol! Liking the new sig m8, this really getting on ur tits then


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

only thing worse in my eyes are rapist n peodos...............


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

you serious!!!! i think you`ll find this is an open forum i am am free to respond to whom i like, what have i done here, asked to see the messages you yourself said you`d post, and for that i`m a retard, i think you sir need to grow up a little, are we not all in the same game here....

i haven`t abused or belittled you, i ask growing questions and have a banter, if you have a problem with another member thats hardly anything to do with me...


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> are u stoned or just a retard im gonna go with retard.
> 
> now dont fuckin respond to me posts again


Well I have no idea who the fuck cataract is! Please enlighten me to my connection to them or the reason im a twat? I dont want no aggro with anyone especially on the net because its pointless as fuck!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yo sambo i turn me back for 10 min and wtf goin down bro fill me in if there is grasses on this thread we all deserve to know ya not think? I think am off if it carries on like ive to much ta lose  why with the grassin whoeva it is ?????


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

That's it, no-one likes a grass but unforuntatly the fuckin worlds full of them, round my ways full of the cunts


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> you serious!!!! i think you`ll find this is an open forum i am am free to respond to whom i like, what have i done here, asked to see the messages you yourself said you`d post, and for that i`m a retard, i think you sir need to grow up a little, are we not all in the same game here....
> 
> i haven`t abused or belittled you, i ask growing questions and have a banter, if you have a problem with another member thats hardly anything to do with me...



no u took a grass;s word over mine thats the problem my ''friend''

reply all ya want u want get answered


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

i`m the same i was in the white game for years, lost everything because of a grass...

it was pure luck (and a good brief) that kept me out...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo sambo i turn me back for 10 min and wtf goin down bro fill me in if there is grasses on this thread we all deserve to know ya not think? I think am off if it carries on like ive to much ta lose  why with the grassin whoeva it is ?????


Cateracts justification with threatening to grass was that sambo shouldn't be peddling (peddling is the act of selling just to point out the inaccuracy of his supposed justification, let alone the inaccuracy of his spelling )

I've known sambo for long enough on this forum to know that yes, there is a 50/50 chance that he's pissed 10 feet up the wall at any given time, but also that i trust that what he sais is not some fancy daydream


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

oh looks like it gonny be one of THOSE kinda nites, ahll jist sit back and watch coz ahm sober!


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

The world is full of grasses, thats why no one around my way knows my game, no one apart from the mrs but she kinda has to. I love to discuss the hobby & business but wouldnt do it with anyone with the knowledge on how to grass me up. Rapists, Paedos and grasses deserve to be hung drawn and quartered!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo sambo i turn me back for 10 min and wtf goin down bro fill me in if there is grasses on this thread we all deserve to know ya not think? I think am off if it carries on like ive to much ta lose  why with the grassin whoeva it is ?????



chedz u no i put the any want exotic drugs post up the other night just pm me,

cataract pms me asking pirces for kush i tell him it cost me 225 and of course i gotta take the risk it even arrieving from canada so i say 280s min then the cunt threatens to grass me up lololol


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

well if thats how you feel sambo, so be it, i think the guys here know my salt, i am not nor every have been a grass, i asked you to show the messages as it stops all the shit comments ,its out there and then, i took no ones side i just wanted to know thefull story when o logged on, this will be the last i speak of it too, i don`t need the drama


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cateracts justification with threatening to grass was that sambo shouldn't be peddling (peddling is the act of selling just to point out the inaccuracy of his supposed justification, let alone the inaccuracy of his spelling )
> 
> I've known sambo for long enough on this forum to know that yes, there is a 50/50 chance that he's pissed 10 feet up the wall at any given time, but also that i trust that what he sais is not some fancy daydream


very true ttt yeah im a pisshead carnt deny but im a man of my word and plenty on here no that


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

.........................am i in the right place? i need some new violin strings  hows the uk apart forom the last 6 pages lols


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuckin bellend is all im sayin yo wot e expect to get it the same price u paid lmfao yo im a straight up guy and id tell ya straight if im gettin ya somethin im makin a drink end of and thats how the cookie crumbles


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

i was cutting grass all day at community service, which i got partly for growing grass...i know ive mentioned it before but i do enjoy the irony...all the way up until ive gotta get outta bed and fuckin do it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

We took our children to meet their great-grandfather. After a while, they asked if they could go and play on the local park. Grandfather said 'I wouldn't, you get a lot of niggers on that park'.

The kids look stunned and my wife dug me in the ribs. I said 'We'd rather you didn't say that in front of the children, please'.

He looked bewildered, shrugged, then pointed out of the window and said 'You get a lot of niggers on yonder park'.​


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin bellend is all im sayin yo wot e expect to get it the same price u paid lmfao yo im a straight up guy and id tell ya straight if im gettin ya somethin im makin a drink end of and thats how the cookie crumbles


people gotta eat chedz.....hahaha....

my plants sre after takeing over the room, nearly out of head room already and still around 6 to 8 weeks left on them.....


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i was cutting grass all day at community service, which i got partly for growing grass...i know ive mentioned it before but i do enjoy the irony...all the way up until ive gotta get outta bed and fuckin do it.


...............................................gotta cut or grow


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

right im off home to get wrecked this aint over lmao


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> right im off home to get wrecked this aint over lmao


 reading of you.........................we know m8y lol  peace out


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Tonites lookin interesting lol! Love it lmao


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

few pic`s... what you guys think..


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah it seems like it could be interesting! Think my username appears to be too similar to ae86....Surely thats the case cause! Im not easily confused but I am right now!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> few pic`s... what you guys think..


reminds me of my first closet grow  alls lookin well m8


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i was cutting grass all day at community service, which i got partly for growing grass...i know ive mentioned it before but i do enjoy the irony...all the way up until ive gotta get outta bed and fuckin do it.


Haha classic. Irony is usually lost on people if they're the ones that have to fucking live it, good you keep your spirits up lol


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> reminds me of my first closet grow  alls lookin well m8



thanks dude, i`m happy witht the results so far, the cfl`s are surpassing where i taught i`d be, going to have to get a bigger room next time ...


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks dude, i`m happy witht the results so far, the cfl`s are surpassing where i taught i`d be, going to have to get a bigger room next time ...


 get a space cleared n get a tent ordered


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

Christ alive. Mate came over yesterday and just grabbed a quick eight off his cousins mate. Hands down the best weed i have ever smoked in my life. My joints are normally 90% weed, 10% tobacco, last night we has one toothpick sized joint between 3 of us, we were stoned to the point that 3 out of 3 people were incapable of moving or talking from 6pm till 2am. Gonna roll up a fatty and pour a pint of Duval  Never experienced anything like it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Christ alive. Mate came over yesterday and just grabbed a quick eight off his cousins mate. Hands down the best weed i have ever smoked in my life. My joints are normally 90% weed, 10% tobacco, last night we has one toothpick sized joint between 3 of us, we were stoned to the point that 3 out of 3 people were incapable of moving or talking from 6pm till 2am. Gonna roll up a fatty and pour a pint of Duval  Never experienced anything like it.


b a crime not ask the strain if u can


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Christ alive. Mate came over yesterday and just grabbed a quick eight off his cousins mate. Hands down the best weed i have ever smoked in my life. My joints are normally 90% weed, 10% tobacco, last night we has one toothpick sized joint between 3 of us, we were stoned to the point that 3 out of 3 people were incapable of moving or talking from 6pm till 2am. Gonna roll up a fatty and pour a pint of Duval  Never experienced anything like it.


 no name? sounds delectable


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> b a crime not ask the strain if u can


 got there b4 me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> right im off home to get wrecked this aint over lmao


Like hahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> ? No idea what the fuck your on about


i AM SOOOO sorry asap i was mixed up the a86 something really sorry mate.

ae86 ur a mug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> b a crime not ask the strain if u can


Aye, his famiy and extended family are very close friends of mine, so hopefully i'll be able to find out. Nugs like fucking diamonds, you'd be hard-pressed (lol) to compact them down in and form, fucking bullets of weed. definately got to try and learn where that hails from  Most weeds i've smoked and grown, sure they smell nice, but i just smells nice, this is just the 3rd one i've ever come across where you smell it and know it's one of the finer points in life.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

@MDB, you got that plasterboard then, what sort is it, is it blue? How much it sting u?


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i AM SOOOO sorry asap i was mixed up the a86 something really sorry mate.
> 
> ae86 ur a mug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No worries buddy, dont want to be labelled as a potential grasses mate under any circumstances!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> apart from the slagging can we see proof, don`t seem like cat to be a snitch....


.....................

it wasnt u asap real sorry


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> No worries buddy, dont want to be labelled as a potential grasses mate under any circumstances!!


carnt apologise enough i will be taking some exo n pyscho clones in a few days pm me if ya want em free of course


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i AM SOOOO sorry asap i was mixed up the a86 something really sorry mate.
> 
> ae86 ur a mug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rotflpmsl...hahahahahahahahahaha...that just made my night mate!!!

well done for the apology though buddy.


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> .....................
> 
> it wasnt u asap real sorry


yeah I know it wasnt me! haha but thanks for the apology many a man wouldnt


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @MDB, you got that plasterboard then, what sort is it, is it blue? How much it sting u?


nope holding cash till i see if me or mrs gets work next week. i found some for 15 quid and lil lower. 
was shocked as 1st time i looked wen pukka reccommended them(ages back) i was looking at 100 quid a board? blew me mind i thought f that.
i may have do with windows closed in summer haha and hand fan me plants at this rate, may selll lights and use a candle haha(jokes).
but seems wont take much build a closet at all so could b up in 2 weeks with lil luck on my side.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

hmmm tangarine dream..............................................................................


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just dont understand you English lads with all your bitter football rivalry...ah mean ahm a Rangers man thru and thru and you never hear me say a bad word about those dirty, stinkin, bead rattling ,mysogonistic, terrorist supporting ,cowardly, civilian killing, soap dodging , thieving , giro scrounging, spud thick mick,paranoid, priesty, siege mentality, work shy, in-bred, nun fucking , fish eating, dress wearing , un-educated, fuckin dog raping bastard kiddy fiddling black stinking immigrant turds.



You have them around for dinner often? LMFAO


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

so where ya hiding grass lover ae86????


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Naw m8, shouldn't be £100, the stuff they use in cinemas is about £20 a board I thought, it's got blue paper on one aide if it's the acoustic stuff


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

right here dude, why tell me not to post replys, then come looking for me????


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Naw m8, shouldn't be £100, the stuff they use in cinemas is about £20 a board I thought, it's got blue paper on one aide if it's the acoustic stuff


found good site 10 but delivery on top. chuffed can do on cheap. cheers for making me look again haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> right here dude, why tell me not to post replys, then come looking for me????



cause ya a grass loving cunt thats why!


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

...................how exactly did the grass situation come about? i read somthing about turning down clones? grass or paranoid that ur out to get him? hmmmmmmmmmm  just my thought


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chedz u no i put the any want exotic drugs post up the other night just pm me,
> 
> cataract pms me asking pirces for kush i tell him it cost me 225 and of course i gotta take the risk it even arrieving from canada so i say 280s min then the cunt threatens to grass me up lololol



................... this is how it started


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

there was this grass thing when i logged on delvite, i asked for proof, sambo posted proof, job done, now i`m a retard and grass for asking for proof?

if anyone makes a statement i think i`m entitled to ask, i don`t know cat or sambo, so make up your own minds lads..


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> there was this grass thing when i logged on delvite, i asked for proof, sambo posted proof, job done, now i`m a retard and grass for asking for proof?
> 
> if anyone makes a statement i think i`m entitled to ask, i don`t know cat or sambo, so make up your own minds lads..


go chat with ya boyfriend cateract hes got his own site....................


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

bahahahaha would you ever give it a rest mate.......


----------



## doc111 (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ................... this is how it started


I fucking LOVE your sig bro! lmfao!!!!!

I'm glad more people are seeing the light with this "cat"! lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> bahahahaha would you ever give it a rest mate.......


best put me on block ya muggy cunt cause il hound u in this thread, my word is good maybe if u read the site abit more u would no that and wouldnt asking for proof! ololol


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> bahahahaha would you ever give it a rest mate.......



Not often lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

we need the like button back


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ................... this is how it started


ive read that lol  


ae86 grower said:


> there was this grass thing when i logged on delvite, i asked for proof, sambo posted proof, job done, now i`m a retard and grass for asking for proof?
> 
> if anyone makes a statement i think i`m entitled to ask, i don`t know cat or sambo, so make up your own minds lads..


 ..................i beleive if any of us get caught its from our own actions so we think about our thoughts very carefully


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I fucking LOVE your sig bro! lmfao!!!!!
> 
> I'm glad more people are seeing the light with this "cat"! lol!


............................get the ammo load the gun aim and fire


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

i got caught coz of my inabilties................my inability to drive round a fuckin corner on blues and booze


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> best put me on block ya muggy cunt cause il hound u in this thread, my word is good maybe if u read the site abit more u would no that and wouldnt asking for proof! ololol


when i joined you were sambo, it gets confuseing keeping up with usernames, again i toòk sides just wanted it out there, think ttt said to cat would he have a problem with you posting the messages, you won`t hound him ....


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

wheres that cat @...................................?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2012)

There's loads of dodgy fuckers trying to bust us on here, I've had a good 3-4 people try and ask me loaded questions trying to get info/deal within the past year.

2 through this thread and 2 have PM'd me that I can remember. People should open their eye's and ears more and read between the lines, it's rife!....


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> when i joined you were sambo, it gets confuseing keeping up with usernames, again i toòk sides just wanted it out there, think ttt said to cat would he have a problem with you posting the messages, you won`t hound him ....



i been speaking with ttt for near 4yrs hes me friend u fucking aint!


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> ive read that lol
> ..................i beleive if any of us get caught its from our own actions so we think about our thoughts very carefully


I couldnt agree more but sometimes people do go all queens evidence on people, I just prefer to take that side of things out of the equation by being extra vigilant. 

Everyone knows around me that I have connections in many places all over the UK and when it was havest time it all came from a mate "up north". Not one person other than the fucking silly bastard tart I call an ex knew I was growing and I plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's loads of dodgy fuckers trying to bust us on here, I've had a good 3-4 people try and ask me loaded questions trying to get info/deal within the past year.
> 
> 2 through this thread and 2 have PM'd me that I can remember. People should open their eye's and ears more and read between the lines, it's rife!


..........or just tell them to f.o. n get a manual


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> I couldnt agree more but sometimes people do go all queens evidence on people, I just prefer to take that side of things out of the equation by being extra vigilant.
> 
> 
> 
> is the best way m8 tell no1


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

i`ve made my case i`ll be leaveing at that now sambo...


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> I couldnt agree more but sometimes people do go all queens evidence on people, I just prefer to take that side of things out of the equation by being extra vigilant.
> 
> Everyone knows around me that I have connections in many places all over the UK and when it was havest time it all came from a mate "up north". Not one person other than the fucking silly bastard tart I call an ex knew I was growing and I plan on keeping it that way.


.............in the middle is the only place to be..................and the best smoke is your own  any good grower with an argumentative nature will say the same - nothing is an issue when you take what is onboard


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> asap said:
> 
> 
> > I couldnt agree more but sometimes people do go all queens evidence on people, I just prefer to take that side of things out of the equation by being extra vigilant.
> ...


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

The way I see it aswell is if I tell no one, no one can grass me up but also if none of my "mates" know then if it goes tits up then I aint gonna go looking for them and ruin friendships


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

my quesion.....................why do need more? is our shit not good enough?............................mine is


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

so we`ve all heard of sprayed weed, have you guys ever heard of weed injected with oil or something, theres a load of weed going about here, when you smoke it, and rub the ash its like used oil on your finger, feels dry to touch but when you crush it up your finger would be slighty oily..


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> so we`ve all heard of sprayed weed, have you guys ever heard of weed injected with oil or something, theres a load of weed going about here, when you smoke it, and rub the ash its like used oil on your finger, feels dry to touch but when you crush it up your finger would be slighty oily..


 there was some proper dry shit goin round by me but the ppl started injectin it to get the weigt up............................dont buy it grow it  im fkt by the way lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> there was some proper dry shit goin round by me but the ppl started injectin it to get the weigt up............................dont buy it grow it  im fkt by the way lol


Fucking dubious if you ask me, Why not sell it wet/sprayed.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 14, 2012)

i`ve given it back, thats a first here tho, have our fair share of sprayed stuff but injected ... 

and of course the shit they inject is prob cancer causeing toxic crap....


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking dubious if you ask me, Why not sell it wet/sprayed.


............the methods have been passed down in history, if we dont know how to smoke it now theres somthing wrong with us  dry/sticky mmmmmmmmmm .................... but i still say my shits better its just a question of evolution


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

specially for sillybilly


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Seriously sick jokes, (Don't join if easily offended!)

On facebook had that picture on a few days ago, made me laugh then and it still does, good old rape tape


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

Riiiiight here goes ... CATERACT YOU NEED TO FUCK OFF YOU PIECE OF SHIT FUCKING WORTHLESS MAN SUCKING WHORE !!!!!!!!!
YOU WANNA GRASS ON PEOPLE THEN GO DO ONE YA FUCKING STUPID MUGGY CUNT!!!!

Sorry guys but this is pissing me off its been going on all fucking day ! its fucking wankers like this cateract cunt that have made me hate RIU and look elsewhere for another forum !

SAMBO / NEWUSER is a nob head BUT he is a nob head that ALWAYS tells the truth , ALWAYS comes through and is a genuine man of his word and a VERY good friend ! 

AE86, Sambo doesnt talk shit you dont need to ask him for proof he is established enough that his word should be taken as gold and if you dont believe what he says then go send Cateract a gram of weed and watch yaself get a knock on the door .... 

MAN I REALLY HATE GRASSES AND FUCKING LITTLE WHINNY KIDS LIKE CATERACT !!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK RIU AND FUCK CATERTACT !!!

WE got your back sambo !

:: ROBBIE OUT ::


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Seriously sick jokes, (Don't join if easily offended!)
> 
> On facebook had that picture on a few days ago, made me laugh then and it still does, good old rape tape



just went and had a look, ahm surprised facebook allows that....fuckin funny though!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Riiiiight here goes ... CATERACT YOU NEED TO FUCK OFF YOU PIECE OF SHIT FUCKING WORTHLESS MAN SUCKING WHORE !!!!!!!!!
> YOU WANNA GRASS ON PEOPLE THEN GO DO ONE YA FUCKING STUPID MUGGY CUNT!!!!
> 
> Sorry guys but this is pissing me off its been going on all fucking day ! its fucking wankers like this cateract cunt that have made me hate RIU and look elsewhere for another forum !
> ...


the last bit reminded me of ...................................[video=youtube;olZwOtk-7aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olZwOtk-7aw[/video]


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> just went and had a look, ahm surprised facebook allows that....fuckin funny though!!


I know someone even put a pic of the page owner with summat about "Makes Jokes about dead people blah blah blah"

Some of them crack me up, but Im a dad and since becoming one I dont like anything about child cruelty because if anyone lifted a finger to my little girl I would slaughter them and their family in the most painful ways i could dream up, and im a sick bastard at times!

One that did make me laugh tho was about the Mcanns who have spent 9 million looking for her......Would of been cheaper to just spend a tenner on a babysitter. 

Dont see why they get so much sympathy because they were in the fucking wrong in the first place!


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> the last bit reminded me of ...................................[video=youtube;olZwOtk-7aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olZwOtk-7aw[/video]





hahaha .......... ya fucking mug , go fuck yaself !


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> Seriously sick jokes, (Don't join if easily offended!)
> 
> On facebook had that picture on a few days ago, made me laugh then and it still does, good old rape tape


Fantastic.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> hahaha .......... ya fucking mug , go fuck yaself !


 now now, take yourself to a corner and have a word with yourself  it wasnt a prod m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;09m0B8RRiEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09m0B8RRiEE[/video]


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

[h=2]Sticking your dick in a Bread Bag 'cos Condoms don't fit[/h]Another good fb page


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

TTT you get my PM .....


Delvite i took myself in a cornor n had a word ... now im even more pissed off ... shut ya fucking face ... no one was talking to you ... this was about sambo and cateract !


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> [video=youtube;09m0B8RRiEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09m0B8RRiEE[/video]


..................................that was gr8 pmsl, jim carrey is always good, time a bucket


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> hahaha .......... ya fucking mug , go fuck yaself !


 so who u talkin to


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> so who u talkin to


im talking to you ya fucking mug , for sticking ya nose in where its not needed .. i made a statement aimed at cateract not for you to make light of .... get fucked bro !

seriously RIU has gone to shit in last 18 months !!


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> im talking to you ya fucking mug , for sticking ya nose in where its not needed .. i made a statement aimed at cateract not for you to make light of .... get fucked bro !
> seriously RIU has gone to shit in last 18 months !!​



1. - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mug
2. this is the uk thread, u want to argue make a thread
3. you prodded me with your little statement when i found somthing humourous (get an SOH)
4. i do every night but sounds like you need to its good stress relief 
5. r.u.i is made of its members
.................................now enjoy the rest of your evening BRO!​


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

.................................................. ......[video=youtube;2zql2t8uC4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zql2t8uC4M[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> 1. - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mug
> 2. this is the uk thread, u want to argue make a thread
> 3. you prodded me with your little statement when i found somthing humourous (get an SOH)
> 4. i do every night but sounds like you need to its good stress relief
> ...



1. - http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mug
2. - this is a uk thread correct genius ... im talking about issues RAISED in the uk thread so why would i want to start another ... MUG (see above for the meaning)
3. - i didnt prod you at all , i have no SOH when im pissed off with GRASSES ... its not a funny subject !
4. - your hand doesnt count
5. - RIU IS made by its members thats why so many have/are leaving cus at present most its members are a fucking joke 

..... Now you enjoy the rest of ya evening AND I AINT YA BRO !


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

did any1 see the ali-g harvard speech in 2004? man that wuz wickid


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

ah wots up fuckwits...have ah missed anything?


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> 1. - http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mug
> 2. - this is a uk thread correct genius ... im talking about issues RAISED in the uk thread so why would i want to start another ... MUG (see above for the meaning)
> 3. - i didnt prod you at all , i have no SOH when im pissed off with GRASSES ... its not a funny subject !
> 4. - your hand doesnt count
> ...


.................................................i get stoned and grow weed  veiws of self reflection and others anger and frustration do not bother me....................but this is a uk forum for uk grow advice, take your shit home and stamp your feet there


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah wots up fuckwits...have ah missed anything?


 i think the phrase is "storm in a tea cup"


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................................................i get stoned and grow weed  veiws of self reflection and others anger and frustration do not bother me....................but this is a uk forum for uk grow advice, take your shit home and stamp your feet there


it aint a UK THREAD FOR UK GROW ADVICE .... ITs a UK thread for UK growers to talk ... Ive been in this thread alot longer than you mate and im well respected with alot of the UK growers , just cus you popped in last few months while most the "proper" uk growers thread posters went away for abit doesnt mean you run the fucking show ... 

I was sticking up for a friend , it had nothing to do with you ... do one ! 

You wanna keep carrying it on then go ahead, your the one replying to stuff not anything to do with you ....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

best scouse accent 'calm down, calm down, calm down'................visualise mid 80s Souness.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wots happenin lads? everythin good?
Weres sambo not like him to run from a fight lmfao !!
Fuckin work again tomoz quite nite for us haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> it aint a UK THREAD FOR UK GROW ADVICE .... ITs a UK thread for UK growers to talk ... Ive been in this thread alot longer than you mate and im well respected with alot of the UK growers , just cus you popped in last few months while most the "proper" uk growers thread posters went away for abit doesnt mean you run the fucking show ...
> 
> I was sticking up for a friend , it had nothing to do with you ... do one !
> 
> You wanna keep carrying it on then go ahead, your the one replying to stuff not anything to do with you ....


 yes its the uk growers thread not the robbiep and newuserlol thread.......................this is where we are different, im not sticking up for no1 i just want peice in the thread, please point out a post before you started with me that i was doing anything wrong?  if you want to argue take my advice from my last post


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin lads? everythin good?
> Weres sambo not like him to run from a fight lmfao !!
> Fuckin work again tomoz quite nite for us haha


 no1s fightin m8 i think robbie got the wrong end and is havin trouble lettin go


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> no1s fightin m8 i think robbie got the wrong end and is havin trouble lettin go


See ya still runnin ya mouth ...... whos the one who cant let go then ?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> please point out a post before you started with me that i was doing anything wrong?


so i guess you think grasses are ok ?? cus you mocked me for what i said ..... .


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

ok mr robbiep  can we chill or not


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wtf sum1 close the thread and we ll av a invite only thread hahaha deffo keepin all the old crew all you new fuckers need to earn ya stripes lmfao


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> so i guess you think grasses are ok ?? cus you mocked me for what i said ..... .


i think if a grass is suspected report it to admin dont rant and gang thats just bad vibes for all


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf sum1 close the thread and we ll av a invite only thread hahaha deffo keepin all the old crew all you new fuckers need to earn ya stripes lmfao


hahahah cheddz you wernt in the old crew pmsl  lol ill let you in though  lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wots happenin rob ?!! Not spoke for abit wots in the garden?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey all av ya know most my post in this gaff ya cunt im no immagrant that comes from journal section ya cheeky cunt lmfao and who put u at the head lol? Sambo were ya at lad come on we need entertainin so leave the eggs alone haha


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin rob ?!! Not spoke for abit wots in the garden?


got a new hydro setup running with some exo's , Psycos , NL#5 and some C99's  

Did you get any purple phenos out ya new seeds ? ?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey all av ya know most my post in this gaff ya cunt im no immagrant that comes from journal section ya cheeky cunt lmfao and who put u at the head lol? Sambo were ya at lad come on we need entertainin so leave the eggs alone haha


dunno if your a immigrant or not , most foreigners nowadays have that brummie drone  had to +rep your comment though lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

What exactly are admin goin to do about a suspected grass??????????????????

We all have a right to know, we live in the uk where it is currently illegal. Some of us trust one another and favours could happen hypothetically. A forum like this where we are participating in an illegal activity requires a certain amount of openess. 

Now from what I see cataract aka ludacris (a former banned riu member) has threatened to grass and Sambo has kindly informed us of that. Now everyone else is goin hammer n tong, why???? Talk to cataract if u wnt, jst dnt talk to us, it was a simple statement!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Only done a few bsb so far got 7 fems outta 9 bsbxbr culled 6fems kept1 !! guess wot its gotta alottta colour haha send us ya addy lad ive no comp atm ill send ya pics of em if ya want? !!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> got a new hydro setup running with some exo's , Psycos , NL#5 and some C99's
> 
> Did you get any purple phenos out ya new seeds ? ?


What happened to your persian limes????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> dunno if your a immigrant or not , most foreigners nowadays have that brummie drone  had to +rep your comment though lol


Staight back at ya you mad cunt lmfao


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> What exactly are admin goin to do about a suspected grass??????????????????
> 
> We all have a right to know, we live in the uk where it is currently illegal. Some of us trust one another and favours could happen hypothetically. A forum like this where we are participating in an illegal activity requires a certain amount of openess.
> 
> Now from what I see cataract aka ludacris (a former banned riu member) has threatened to grass and Sambo has kindly informed us of that. Now everyone else is goin hammer n tong, why???? Talk to cataract if u wnt, jst dnt talk to us, it was a simple statement!!!


 thank you................. i hope admin keep banning suspect accounts


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

know stupid question but who was the cat then? old username they used?
edit soz i see that answered above.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> know stupid question but who was the cat then? old username they used?


 the 1 who started the meaningless plus rep thread


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Only done a few bsb so far got 7 fems outta 9 bsbxbr culled 6fems kept1 !! guess wot its gotta alottta colour haha send us ya addy lad ive no comp atm ill send ya pics of em if ya want? !!


sent cheddz


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

no idea who that was but cheers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

You get em rob?


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> know stupid question but who was the cat then? old username they used?
> edit soz i see that answered above.





mad dog bark said:


> no idea who that was but cheers


....................................https://www.rollitup.org/members/cataract-421657.html


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 14, 2012)

whats up you wankers.....just kidding.........seems like a lot of shit going down over here.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

Scotty ya cunt only jus realised your avy pal !! My fuckin sayin were ya pinch that from lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2012)

aye , got it mate , looking nice , gonna be some proper color on that ... did you also have the BR x EXO seeds ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got it off the Mrs fne mate. Could remember someone sayin that on here but couldnt think who lol... Fun n games as usual on here.... Did u get ma email addy mate defo out a here very soon, checkin out a new forum 2moz but a think am jumpin ship.... To many Rockets on here now +Rep cunts need to earn it first


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

well the fights in here tonight were more entertaining than Tyson Fury's, even if I did suffer mistaken identity, also just seen the city game on MOTD and fuck me city look strong now they have thrown it away!! Bottling bastards


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

asap said:


> well the fights in here tonight were more entertaining than Tyson Fury's, even if I did suffer mistaken identity, also just seen the city game on MOTD and fuck me city look strong now they have thrown it away!! Bottling bastards


presure on united now tho nd they gotta ply city. up in air i hope, if united win it i will never hear end off it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Got it off the Mrs fne mate. Could remember someone sayin that on here but couldnt think who lol... Fun n games as usual on here.... Did u get ma email addy mate defo out a here very soon, checkin out a new forum 2moz but a think am jumpin ship.... To many Rockets on here now +Rep cunts need to earn it first


Haha yeah lad ill be fucked if im lookin through me posts but im sure i was talkin to u wen i said it lol om me the new gaff lad ill b on it like a sky rocket haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Who do u reckon tomoro, spurs or Chelsea, I reckon spurs can have em!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> aye , got it mate , looking nice , gonna be some proper color on that ... did you also have the BR x EXO seeds ?


Yeah mate not even opened any others tho wots the verdict do i need a purp exo haha


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> presure on united now tho nd they gotta ply city. up in air i hope, if united win it i will never hear end off it


anyone but united!! Yeah i hope they fuck it up, city are coming strong though so yeah the pressure is well and truely on now. I wont ever hear the end of it again until we win it which i think will happen in the not so distant future. 

But fuckem all we can still end up with 2 trophies this year!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

exo x br in veg
2nd pic it the one on the right


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> presure on united now tho nd they gotta ply city. up in air i hope, if united win it i will never hear end off it


Ya soft cunt mdb united a playin silly buggars pal ill eat me fuckin hat if we donna win it lmfao


----------



## asap (Apr 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Who do u reckon tomoro, spurs or Chelsea, I reckon spurs can have em!


As a liverpool fan I want chelsea o win it, fancy our chances against them more than I do a fully fit spurs 11 and spurs have done thier usual harry trick and fallen off the wagon a bit just lately.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ya soft cunt mdb united a playin silly buggars pal ill eat me fuckin hat if we donna win it lmfao


and i will bring the brown sauce me old mucker. haha. uniteds to lose. nd yeah i want chelsea. wanna line up against torres and let agger fuck him up again.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

ah well gonna go and set up a new grow this week, in amtes house, thats a year since i was busted and theres not even been a sniff of the cunts around so im gonna kick it all off again, last years been kinda boring , just growing 3 or 4 plants at a time and not really doing much , learned how to do dwc and even made a little dwc cloner thats had 100% success so its not been totally wasted. so fuck it all im back inna game for real. gonna start a 4 or hopefully 8 plant soil grow, not sure if im gonna have to supercrop or lst as it mite be loft bound. havent had a soil for over a year!! feels kinda weird knowin ahm gonna have to go and get perlite and shit. after i start this ive got another project or 2 possible, gota message on face book from a bird i know saying she desperately need to make money (yes of course that idea was first thru my head, its me for fuck sake and ive yet to c any cunt in hear even close to takin the sick man of riu title away) so i suggested a grow, now this bird is drop fuckin dead gorgeous, absolutely stunning and i think i can combine business with pleasure...almost certain...and then theres another barmaid that wants to start up, and possibly a fourth....yeah i know 4 barmaids all thinkin bout growin...this would seem unlikely apart from the fact that other than my dear old mum and the mrs, there only fuckin women i ever meet....plus im a devilishly handsome and witty fella....with a horse cock..( its in the fridge next to the haggis)


----------



## dura72 (Apr 14, 2012)

any of you fuckin up hill gardeners thought anymore about the uk growers maybe meeting up? i still fancy blackpool as a venue, can almost garauntee billy would join me


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 14, 2012)

My m8 got his silk road account set up the other day, I sent him sum coins and he went to order stuff, he forgot his fuckin withdrawal pin, they now told him he has to wait 7 days before he responds to the message for a new pin, the fuckin coins are now froze for over a week and he can't order fuckall! Silly fuck!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

Get up u sausage jockeys lol its a bright but cold mornin lmfao could just get bac in bed ow well best get crackin!!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning Soap fans....wagwan?

Chedz, moring to you lad.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8 got his silk road account set up the other day, I sent him sum coins and he went to order stuff, he forgot his fuckin withdrawal pin, they now told him he has to wait 7 days before he responds to the message for a new pin, the fuckin coins are now froze for over a week and he can't order fuckall! Silly fuck!!


Just got mine setup the other week thanks to someone here and my curiosity. Got my first order yesterday. Damn good stuff... You pay a bit more for the service but in all fairness some of the stuff you won't see on the streets. Gonna get two mates to buy off one guy see if I get future discount for recommending


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> View attachment 2121837View attachment 2121838exo x br in veg
> 2nd pic it the one on the right


 lookin good mate, when u flippin? height/age  good mornin uk................man i hammered a half after i got off here last night


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

well mde my scrog screen yest, so just gotta wit til mid week to buy my perlight nd good soil, then repot, give week or two fill screen and let roots start take new pot then flip me beasties. see how many will fit the tent and ramm them in.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

good morning to the crusty bell end brigade


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

whey up dur, hows the barmaid idea going? my a button is broken so if my post make less sence then normal just imagine few extra a in sentances hhaha
u in soil this go dura?


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

mornin dura...................sounds good mdb


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

stupid question but how u go bout strting a thread?


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

forum....sub genre.........post new thread


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

coolio, i will get on it in the week wen i havent got the kids.


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

tday is the last day of the easter hols  peace n quiet


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

not here its tue they go bck. also mine is only 3 so no school for tht one


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

mines 3 atm 4 this year and ive got her in already


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whey up dur, hows the barmaid idea going? my a button is broken so if my post make less sence then normal just imagine few extra a in sentances hhaha
> u in soil this go dura?


yes mate, id prefer to go dwc but as im not gonna be there every day and they have absolutely no experience its gonna be soil, quite lookin forwad too it tbh, havent ahd a soil grow fora a while


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> tday is the last day of the easter hols  peace n quiet


yeah, quite sad really , now ive gotta get the binoculars out coz the schools so much farther away than the park.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah soil if they new to it. more forgiving.
3 and at school? mdness. mine same age group and gos to nursery but it a good un and they have uniforms and do alot work rather then all play. im tempted home school my kids, wood have stop being lazy with my own writing haha and stop the slang and text tlk short hand style( retarded style dura wood say or was it mongo u said to bil yest)
plus tech them useful things rather then the pure shite u leARN AT SCHOOL AND NEVER USE IN LIFE.


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

.....................................[video=youtube;P842Tmi6lrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P842Tmi6lrc[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

think itw as mongo, my two are 3 and 7, the wee one is starting nursery after the summer but i sit and read to him every nite and the big one (although shes not mine) is doing pretty well at school, she's a bit dippy at time but then again she's her mothers daughter and blonde. goods kids but bloody manic when you put them together, i bring the wee one down tae my own house to stay to give mummy abit of peace. i love spending time with him, he's a funny as fuck.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah kids r great. always a laugh. yeah put my two together nd they go mental. tag team any1 them to hhaha the lil one is the hardest and she a girl. the boy twice the age doesnt wind up his lil sis as he had learn the hard way a few times.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 15, 2012)

MDB what size a tent u got and how many u scroggin in there?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

90 x 90 nd 160 tall i think. to low to grow beasts with my led as u need a good 20 inch between light and plants.
ive got 3 bigger bushier plants 1 exo x br rest blue cheese i breed. i hve 3 mid aged bcs so 6 in total but 1 i think will b a male by way it growing. then i got one clone trying take root nd 3 babys now.
so in short i need new tent or cubby as to many for scrogg in that tent. will prob breed the best looking couple blue cheese.
still not 100 per cent matey but need make up my mind soon


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

just waitin fr my youngest to start next year and it will be bliss


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 15, 2012)

The scrog I done was a 1m x 1m tent and I had 2 in it, I probly went for a little longer veg than u tho, the 2 Nearly filled the screen, if I had the time I'd scrogg all the time, I had great results first time


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Go big or go home! Just applied for an apprenticeship at a michelin star restaurant


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

go for it mate, i worked i few very good quality hotels in ayrshire when iw as younger and it makes so much difference when your workin in a well though out and set out environment....chefs are stll wanker and egotistical fuckers that seem to believe that their all fuckin creative culinary gods but a few compliments and youve got the fuckers eating out of YOUR hand. cant say i miss the fuckin hours though.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Go big or go home! Just applied for an apprenticeship at a michelin star restaurant


nice1 m8 hope ya get it, u no what it like with jobs nowdays dont feel bad if it dont work out.

hows u mornin?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Aye, just applied because why not, wouldn't be fussed if i didn't get it, although it not too far from here so is good. Still focusing on the cookery course though, reckon that will be the best course of action as it should enable me to then get chef work without too much hassle, especially in ski resorts etc. As you say Dura, the working hours for a chef are not quite my cuppa tea, but hey, the comfortable hours i currently have, well they ent paying, so gotta do what i gotta do 

I am good this morning, it's a sunday and i'm really gonna try and go for a positive output! I do not intend to buy no smoke any tobacco or weed, nor drink any booze on a work night. Also want to get into shape even if it's just doing some weights or whatnot at home for 20 minutes every might. Be all that i can be and whatnot  Feeling positive!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Go big or go home! Just applied for an apprenticeship at a michelin star restaurant


 seems to much work for me lol, im relaxin then goin bk to studyin


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

im kinda in the same frame of mind mate, ive been sober a week and ive sorted out a few problems and yesterday i kinda ran the idea of stopping smoking thru my head so i mite just go and see about it, i wanna try those champix tablets. ive tried all the other approaches. also ive been thinkin about gettin fit again, only problem there is that the local muay thai class is on at awkward times. ive got my last essay to finish up tonight and thats my access course almost complete apart from a small exam in about a month. the only fly in my ointment is not havin may driving licence back, so im just gonna have to deal with that.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> seems to much work for me lol, im relaxin then goin bk to studyin


Man's gotta eat somehow. Last week i took home £3.60 after rent. Needless to say i need a new job. I just want 40 hours a week, none of this 16 hour shift stuff, but atm, i'll take anything new  The one thing i've learnt from my year in the kitchen at work, even at that absic level, is that when you're cooking on a deadline, time just goes missing.



dura72 said:


> im kinda in the same frame of mind mate, ive been sober a week and ive sorted out a few problems and yesterday i kinda ran the idea of stopping smoking thru my head so i mite just go and see about it, i wanna try those champix tablets. ive tried all the other approaches. also ive been thinkin about gettin fit again, only problem there is that the local muay thai class is on at awkward times. ive got my last essay to finish up tonight and thats my access course almost complete apart from a small exam in about a month. the only fly in my ointment is not havin may driving licence back, so im just gonna have to deal with that.


Aye, i've a lot in my life i should be doing but just don't bother, i end up sitting down with a smoke and some beer and well 6pm onwards nothing get's acomplished whatsoever, even something so simple as emptying the washing machine or posting a letter. Luckily i may be getting my car back next month should i do this cookery school, and then come august i no longer have to declare my drink driving to my insureres  yaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

think i can get mine back in october or november. how long before you dont have to declare? 5 years or sumthin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

work to live TTT not the other way round! 

growing full time sounding better by the day?

little part time on the side.


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

yes they do m8  my survival is down to my industrious side its always seen me trough


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, for insurers it is 5 years after the date of conviction.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> work to live TTT not the other way round!
> 
> growing full time sounding better by the day?
> 
> little part time on the side.


Aye, gotta work myself into the position where that is an option. So todo that i basically need a new job that will cover rent on a nice place and then once things get up and running i can then scale down work in place of more trees  I do want to get this experience in food though, i do enjoy cooking and eating tasty things. Which is another reason i want to stop smoking and drinking. I don't eat a thing when i drink, typically a day might involve a sausage roll, i get all my calories from beer and it bloats me to the point of not eating. Long live a positive lifestyle lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey all av ya know most my post in this gaff ya cunt im no immagrant that comes from journal section ya cheeky cunt lmfao and who put u at the head lol? Sambo were ya at lad come on we need entertainin so leave the eggs alone haha



@ all me proper ru friends thanks boys for having my back u no im a messhead but i dont lie or let people down.

@chedz nar m8 i worked out how to smoke the opiun proper last night OMG


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> @ all me proper ru friends thanks boys for having my back u no im a messhead but i dont lie or let people down.
> 
> @chedz nar m8 i worked out how to smoke the opiun proper last night OMG


 g'day g'day............you aint upset with me also are you? i found the end of robbies rant post funny and it all went from there lols.....page 4121 onwards


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, gotta work myself into the position where that is an option. So todo that i basically need a new job that will cover rent on a nice place and then once things get up and running i can then scale down work in place of more trees  I do want to get this experience in food though, i do enjoy cooking and eating tasty things. Which is another reason i want to stop smoking and drinking. I don't eat a thing when i drink, typically a day might involve a sausage roll, i get all my calories from beer and it bloats me to the point of not eating. Long live a positive lifestyle lol


im the same with the food thing, i love cookin although im not as knowledgable as you seem to be mate, only because of where i live, i just dont have access to all the things ive sen you mention. i can go 3 days without eatin though , after my 3 week binge id lost over 9lbs, although ive put it all back on since monday, its just the way my body works.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

nar m8 i worked out how to smoke the opiun proper last night OMG

sweet dreams? what the crack then?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> g'day g'day............you aint upset with me also are you? i found the end of robbies rant post funny and it all went from there lols.....page 4121 onwards


i couldnt give a fuck about ya m8 we dont exactly talk lol

Rob P is a Good friend of my mine tho not just on weed forums either...........................................


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im the same with the food thing, i love cookin although im not as knowledgable as you seem to be mate, only because of where i live, i just dont have access to all the things ive sen you mention. i can go 3 days without eatin though , after my 3 week binge id lost over 9lbs, although ive put it all back on since monday, its just the way my body works.


problem solved .....................................http://dot-job-descriptions.careerplanner.com/FOOD-TESTER.cfm


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nar m8 i worked out how to smoke the opiun proper last night OMG
> 
> sweet dreams? what the crack then?


chased the dragon m8 it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice 30quid a g yes please.

u should av took it yday when i offered.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im kinda in the same frame of mind mate, ive been sober a week and ive sorted out a few problems and yesterday i kinda ran the idea of stopping smoking thru my head so i mite just go and see about it, i wanna try those champix tablets. ive tried all the other approaches. also ive been thinkin about gettin fit again, only problem there is that the local muay thai class is on at awkward times. ive got my last essay to finish up tonight and thats my access course almost complete apart from a small exam in about a month. the only fly in my ointment is not havin may driving licence back, so im just gonna have to deal with that.


Champix really does work.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im the same with the food thing, i love cookin although im not as knowledgable as you seem to be mate, only because of where i live, i just dont have access to all the things ive sen you mention. i can go 3 days without eatin though , after my 3 week binge id lost over 9lbs, although ive put it all back on since monday, its just the way my body works.


I have a good knowledge of food, and in the past have had anything i could want at my fingertips due to the company i worked for, but these days, i'll be hard pressed to get some prawns in a frying pan. When i get my tax return i'm buying a freezer so that i can start making use of a good frozen seafood website i found. I like real food, the type of stuff you see on man vs food, albeit not in those quantities, I've been watching the Great British Cookoff with my flatmate of late and sure, it will probably taste nice, but to hell with that style of cooking. I like shrimp and ribs and steak and fish, none of this horseraddish icecream and beetroot mirangue bollocks.

That is one dark avatar Airwave


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chased the dragon m8 it was soooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice 30quid a g yes please.
> 
> u should av took it yday when i offered.


aaaah righty. i should have maybe aye... my lass would go bananas, again. she wasn't too keen when i had the poppies growing at the last place. still got thousabds of seeds tho. might sneak a few in the tent.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Champix really does work.



i got up at 11.45 had beaky then had a opium hit bout 5mins ago so was sober 32mins. gotta start somwhere lmao


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2012)

..................................is off to get a sun tan, peace


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> ..................................is off to get a sun tan, peace


i here sunflower oil is good for protection from the sun try some. have fun ..............................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaaah righty. i should have maybe aye... my lass would go bananas, again. she wasn't too keen when i had the poppies growing at the last place. still got thousabds of seeds tho. might sneak a few in the tent.



i got me own flat m8 or id be the same she would go mental n i mean mental lolololol


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got me own flat m8 or id be the same she would go mental n i mean mental lolololol


Drop the signature mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Drop the signature mate.


go fuck yaself with a large donkey dick ask mr hands he nos his shit

fuck off grass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah life's been a lot quieter since we moved in together. i keep telling myself it's for the best. then thinking i could murder a sesh


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> go fuck yaself with a large donkey dick ask mr hands he nos his shit
> 
> fuck off grass


Yer just a junkie mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

hold on 2 mins while i set some popcorn away.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah life's been a lot quieter since we moved in together. i keep telling myself it's for the best. then thinking i could murder a sesh



lmao....................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wotagwarn lads smashin day down these ends shame im graftin me bollox off to be fair i can here a few dogs calllin later from beer garden lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Yer just a junkie mate.


would rather be a junkie than a grassing muggycunt


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> would rather be a junkie than a grassing muggycunt


Who is a grass ?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wotagwarn lads smashin day down these ends shame im graftin me bollox off to be fair i can here a few dogs calllin later from beer garden lmfao





working ona sunday oldman?????


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Who is a grass ?[/QUO
> 
> you! and the whole site nos it now.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 15, 2012)

Prove it...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Prove it...


u threatened to grass thats a grass 

ive already proved ya cockmunching,donkeyraping,arsebandit!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Prove it...


You already did


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

i no the address of ur site too expect to see me soon lolololol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You already did


i no m8,

hows u today? u been eating proper?

im alrite had a lil baby boy last wk 9lb 9oz well the missus did lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

ttt u see the exo x br pics?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ttt u see the exo x br pics?


i did m8 n for led fucking looking sweeeeet

hows u today

whats ya scorecast on tot v cel today im gonna put a few on


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no the address of ur site too expect to see me soon lolololol


What site ?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> What site ?


LMFAO the one you been banging on about since you popped up, better stop typing until you can get ya lies in order ya daft cunt, ya obviously getting confused by all ya own bullshit!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

good genetics to tho newuser. the exo lwys looks solid in the pics i seen, plants love the led in veg mtey its the flowering side they lack that lil extr. i will veg will led till i see something newer and more scientific haha.
cheers tho means alot.
am good got wee kiddo over over so having a good laugh, shes just gone off watch the lizards eat at the pet shop haha i thought wood get ten mins on here.
hows u matey?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

stickygreen.org


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> LMFAO the one you been banging on about since you popped up, better stop typing until you can get ya lies in order ya daft cunt, ya obviously getting confused by all ya own bullshit!!!!!


I dont have a site ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

no u just done him a plug...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good genetics to tho newuser. the exo lwys looks solid in the pics i seen, plants love the led in veg mtey its the flowering side they lack that lil extr. i will veg will led till i see something newer and more scientific haha.
> cheers tho means alot.
> am good got wee kiddo over over so having a good laugh, shes just gone off watch the lizards eat at the pet shop haha i thought wood get ten mins on here.
> hows u matey?


yeah im all good m8 fucked alreadu but whats new, going to the missus 2mora so will all stop then part from a night spliff


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stickygreen.org



...............................................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im all good m8 fucked alreadu but whats new, going to the missus 2mora so will all stop then part from a night spliff


she letting u see the lil man?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> LMFAO the one you been banging on about since you popped up, better stop typing until you can get ya lies in order ya daft cunt, ya obviously getting confused by all ya own bullshit!!!!!



lmfao.............


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> she letting u see the lil man?



its not like that bro day i got home from the birth i started being sick couldnt keep anything down for days, so thats why ive stayed away a simple sickness bug could kill a newborn.

shes still a cunt tho................. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

www cool i got the wrong end off the stick. i was gunna offer us climbing up big ben doing a fathers for justice protest hhaha
glad i was wrong as i hte fucking heights im a land lover who htes anything above 10 foot hahha
yeah sickness never a good un around new borns, worst timing for u to gett it really.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> www cool i got the wrong end off the stick. i was gunna offer us climbing up big ben doing a fathers for justice protest hhaha
> glad i was wrong as i hte fucking heights im a land lover who htes anything above 10 foot hahha
> yeah sickness never a good un around new borns, worst timing for u to gett it really.


u funny fucker lolol

talk bout timing!!! yeah from mon i already said i wana do all night feeds for a wk, then altertanate.

we got a 17mnth old aswel m8.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

whole week? good luck i rotated dailey. one night she did it next night i did it. so u ent a zombie every day.
hows the grow going?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I dont have a site ?


and the bullshit just keeps flowing, you must think were all as retarded as you, why don't you just fuck off to ya site ya grass or have they seen you for the scum you are aswell? either way take the hint and jog on you won't get no friendly convo's round here ya toss pot


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> whole week? good luck i rotated dailey. one night she did it next night i did it. so u ent a zombie every day.
> hows the grow going?


im not a big sleeping especially when im not on anything which i wont be, im well looking forward to it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im not a big sleeping especially when im not on anything which i wont be, im well looking forward to it


haha good man, better man then me i need 6 hour a night or i get like a mini hilter, well minus the gas chambers and lil gay boy tash haha. 
how do dragon? hows ttricks


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

the whole thing bout this cat is unreal.
i mean some1 offers u something u either accept or say na thanks but thanks for the offer.
course some1 putting up th cash and risk is gunna wnt a reward to mke it worthy to do.
if didnt like the price y not say fuck u very much? y the need to threaten to grass? 
mayb i was raised different but u dont grass even on ya most hated enermy, let alone some1 offering a service off sorts.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no m8,
> 
> hows u today? u been eating proper?
> 
> im alrite had a lil baby boy last wk 9lb 9oz well the missus did lmao


Ah, big congrats to the both of you  Although i never know why people tell em what it weighed, means nowt to me 

I'm all good, and i been eating like a champion this weekend. Friday i used up all the leftover ingredients from my lunch at work and made a 3lb chicken fajita, and last night i had homemade lasagne, a sushi "feast" and a big charcuterie platter  Don't think i've any money left in the bank for some cooking tonight though, might have to go rob work of some eggs and make omlette. 



mad dog bark said:


> ttt u see the exo x br pics?


Someone showed me some pictures about a week ago, could have been you, could have been anyone  By all means throw em up though, not enough porn in this here thread!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

just vegging but look strong i feel.
View attachment 2122494exo x br fem. will take some snaps the males exo x br wen no kiddies here.

if u sw exo x br budding it b scotias. our two looks very different, so defo two types phenos at least. i took a clone off mine as i think shes a lil stunner and wnna breed her to f2s and cross another with bc, just for fun really as im a sad fecker haha

oh and this had been topped once and i hd supercropped it that day too


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

hey MDB i'm good cheers mate, just being a lazy fucker would like to say because it's sunday but it's sunday 7days a wk for me lol plants are looking nice mate, how you been?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

not to bad ups and downs but im still here hahah, hd a whopping cheque from taxman and same week mrs lost her job. had change plans abit but it all good. morgage comes 1st after all.
yeah this run going alot better with the plants man, touch wood.
every day a sundy haha u must b a very highly religous man haha
hows the grow going? temps better now i hope for them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im not a big sleeping especially when im not on anything which i wont be, im well looking forward to it



What a mini-sambo? u sure buddy? all the shit u put in your system im supirsed u cvan stil shoot ur much,,,maybe a luccky bit of pre-come coz we ALL KNOW the missus did far more the work that YOU did ya moocher :LOL:

DONT LET THE MISSUS CONVINCE U haveing the kid sleeping with u is a good things IT IS MOST CETAINLY NOT put your foot down mate or ul get to 26 months like me with stil in bed and wakes up knowing uve left the bed no shit its the worst thing u can do,we went from double to king to super king and dunno how many matresses due to the child spewing and piss leaking out fo nappies

get a cot mate and stikl to it and ty not to bother with a dumbie,,,,well suppose shel have on just sucking on YOUR thumb but p,lastic one i mean :O

grats dude


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

My landlord wants me to move out for a month so he can do some work i've told him to fuck off and he'll have to wait until i buy somewhere next year, he basicly wants his house back but as i'm a sitting tenant with no contract i'm going to be hard to shift he must think i'm as thick as him fucking clown lol move out for a month then he moves in i don't think so fucking clown been sending messages down through his mam an sister's because he won't come and face me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> My landlord wants me to move out for a month so he can do some work i've told him to fuck off and he'll have to wait until i buy somewhere next year, he basicly wants his house back but as i'm a sitting tenant with no contract i'm going to be hard to shift he must think i'm as thick as him fucking clown lol move out for a month then he moves in i don't think so fucking clown been sending messages down through his mam an sister's because he won't come and face me lol



hope he doesent do a while your out insepction buddy and if he does........................................u know what i mean


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry to hear about the misses job mate seems to be the norm these days, whilst your up n running i wouldn't worry too much mate the expansion will come along. religous lol i'm just a proper lazy fucker, yeah the temps are much better mate I went out and bought a tidy heater and then the weather changed and I haven't even taken it out of the box lol I flipped yesterday after waiting over 2weeks for an inspection that still hasn't come yet so things aren't really going to plan but hopefully they'll turn up soon coz i have to hit the extraction fan off when they come so if it isn't very soon will be a squeaky arse job whilst they're here with liver,physco and exo in flower lol


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hope he doesent do a while your out insepction buddy and if he does........................................u know what i mean



He built my groom and takes a percentage he open's his mouth and i'll shut it for him he knows my past why do you think he hides behind women


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

haha smelly as hell with filter off. exo will stink out neighbours to if not careful.
alot plug ins and fabreeze is it then wen they visit??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He built my groom and takes a percentage he open's his mouth and i'll shut it for him


.........


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He built my groom and takes a percentage he open's his mouth and i'll shut it for him he knows my past why do you think he hides behind women



he built ya grow room, thts a landlord i woodnt mind, well bar the wnting kick u out part. so u looking new place now or gunna ride the storm?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> he built ya grow room, thts a landlord i woodnt mind, well bar the wnting kick u out part. so u looking new place now or gunna ride the storm?



I'm 40 next year so the plan was always to buy again before then he told me i can stay until his mortgage ends in 3 years time but next year i'll be off as i see it'll take him a few month's and quite a few £'s to get me gone or wait 12 months and i'm out of here for free and he won't have to worry about the dark and what might be lurking in it lol there's things he attempted when pissed that a lot of peeps would take great offence to if they were to find out also so my case for staying is strong shall we say


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

got him by the short n curlys then. fuck him and his moaning


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha smelly as hell with filter off. exo will stink out neighbours to if not careful.
> alot plug ins and fabreeze is it then wen they visit??


I'm praying they come around later on today mate, give it another week or 2 and I don't know what i'll do, been thinking about having the radio blasting and doing some decorating upstairs to try and drown out the noise, luckily I don't have to worry about the neighbours any more but I know without the 8" running the smell will take over the house in nearly no time and they chat for ages when we see them we went over theirs the other day and was there for a couple of hours coz the misses loves to gas to them, we already got smellys in every room of the house to be safe so couldn't really add any more without causing breathing probs lol just another hurdle mate which is to be expected I haven't ahd any serious grief in a few weeks so it's over due lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

opium and cocaine the breakfast of champions lmao lolololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

breakfast? u go back to bed did ya haha
i like my coco pops matey.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

need more coke and need to get cleaning av got a lil birthday present to meself round later lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> breakfast? u go back to bed did ya haha
> i like my coco pops matey.


my balls are tied come monday m8, i did have a egg,bacon n seriously strong chedder muffin before the opium and coke tho lololol


----------



## tailslide76 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a moby dick on the go, it's about 10 inches tall. I want to slow down the growth because there are three autos in the tent as well that still need some time to finish and the moby is gonna be too big by the time I switch the light to 12/12. And I don't want to do that because of the autos yet. I haven't done cloning yet so I was wondering if instead of cutting a small branch I would cut the plant in half at the main stem, and use the top part as a clone. Would it work? In this case I could give the autos enough time to finish, and I'd have two moby dicks. If this process would work of course.
Thanks for any answers!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He built my groom and takes a percentage he open's his mouth and i'll shut it for him he knows my past why do you think he hides behind women


lol y the fuk would he want you to moove out?
ure doingall the risk ect ect even though its his house nothing would come bak on him,UNLESS he wanst to take the whole OP over from you?


well got a nvidea geforce gt520 evga thingy graphics card and is playing via hdmi to my 50 no problems,,,its even got all the diffrent 3d antropsic sterostipsical or wat ever the fuk thercaled

so in esence shoudl be abl e to watxch the lower end 3d dunno which is the worste one? eitherway if i decide to thet tele i showed it would be MINT"

last nights ufc to wtach now and sherlock holmes 2 bluray to watch tonite so goo day of tele


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

I thought fuck it and spent my rent money on some food. I love getting staff discount in the supermarket  What to make for lunch, i've garlic kievs, english breakfast, plate of pork pies or spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a moby dick on the go, it's about 10 inches tall. I want to slow down the growth because there are three autos in the tent as well that still need some time to finish and the moby is gonna be too big by the time I switch the light to 12/12. And I don't want to do that because of the autos yet. I haven't done cloning yet so I was wondering if instead of cutting a small branch I would cut the plant in half at the main stem, and use the top part as a clone. Would it work? In this case I could give the autos enough time to finish, and I'd have two moby dicks. If this process would work of course.
> Thanks for any answers!!


Certainly it would work.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> need more coke and need to get cleaning av got a lil birthday present to meself round later lmao


u got a escort round?? good man haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

i have done this m8 i cut 2 biggish plant in half scraped the bottom stem bit HARD covered in rooting powder then planted in wet bio-bizz soil and just put into my veg tent both of them rooted in about 2-3 wks.......................................



..............................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a moby dick on the go, it's about 10 inches tall. I want to slow down the growth because there are three autos in the tent as well that still need some time to finish and the moby is gonna be too big by the time I switch the light to 12/12. And I don't want to do that because of the autos yet. I haven't done cloning yet so I was wondering if instead of cutting a small branch I would cut the plant in half at the main stem, and use the top part as a clone. Would it work? In this case I could give the autos enough time to finish, and I'd have two moby dicks. If this process would work of course.
> Thanks for any answers!!


i do that. or lest top it nd reuse the cut. shame to waste it after all the growing


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol y the fuk would he want you to moove out?
> ure doingall the risk ect ect even though its his house nothing would come bak on him,UNLESS he wanst to take the whole OP over from you?


I don't think this is actually the case. Due to the fact that there is no tennancy contract, i think that the owner could get in a lot of shit for it. So far as things are concerened, it's his private house that he is allowing someone to grow in, not his house that he has legally rented to someone and as such removed his culpability.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

ttt pics r couple page back fella


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

i agree with ttt the day i get sooo wrecked and question ttts brain over ukrg please come kill me plenty have my address lmao


----------



## tailslide76 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. I'll go ahead with this then. Thanks again!


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol y the fuk would he want you to moove out?
> ure doingall the risk ect ect even though its his house nothing would come bak on him,UNLESS he wanst to take the whole OP over from you?
> 
> 
> ...



He's split from his bird so got to rent and i only give him 10% not the 50% he wants as i keep telling him i take the risk i take the reward i grow with my equipment my genetics i chop and dry and move on he collects a wage and does fuck all so he's lucky he gets anything if i'm honest he's a shit landlord apart from the growing to


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

10% of something's better than 50% of nothing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He's split from his bird so got to rent and i only give him 10% not the 50% he wants as i keep telling him i take the risk i take the reward i grow with my equipment my genetics i chop and dry and move on he collects a wage and does fuck all so he's lucky he gets anything if i'm honest he's a shit landlord apart from the growing to


FUKING RITE he gets a cut NOT a percentage offer him 33% then he cant moan i mean he dont fucking know how much uve got does he,,,if he does thro u out ive got a perfects hed for u mate power pioint the lot" even got its own lightbulb now howcan u refuese


find sumwer else coz if u become a pianin his arse hel prlly go all cataract on u and grass u up OR rob ur shit tread carefully coz jealouse poeple are fucking dangerouse


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i agree with ttt the day i get sooo wrecked and question ttts brain over ukrg please come kill me plenty have my address lmao


likes nhaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I don't think this is actually the case. Due to the fact that there is no tennancy contract, i think that the owner could get in a lot of shit for it. So far as things are concerened, it's his private house that he is allowing someone to grow in, not his house that he has legally rented to someone and as such removed his culpability.


i would have thought all legal documents and shit went out fo the window ass soon as they consipriated to make a grow house,,,sureley


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> likes nhaha



i miss the likes button.................


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKING RITE he gets a cut NOT a percentage offer him 33% then he cant moan i mean he dont fucking know how much uve got does he,,,if he does thro u out ive got a perfects hed for u mate power pioint the lot" even got its own lightbulb now howcan u refuese
> 
> 
> find sumwer else coz if u become a pianin his arse hel prlly go all cataract on u and grass u up OR rob ur shit tread carefully coz jealouse poeple are fucking dangerouse



He wouldn't dare grass or rob me he's scared of large blokes and i am a large bloke that knows lots and lots of even larger blokes and i know where he lives lol he can't get away from me


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He wouldn't dare grass or rob me he's scared of large blokes and i am a large bloke that knows lots and lots of even larger blokes and i know where he lives lol he can't get away from me


i bet hes 4'9 and 6 stone really lmao

jk jk i no people on the site have met ya


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

right boys n girls best pull my finger out n walk the dog.
poor sod is gunna ware a hole in carpet pacing around and i cant handle him wen he puts his head on my lap and does the bambi eyes at me.
emotinal black mail off the worst kind , who ever said dogs r stupid animals no nothing. haha


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i bet hes 4'9 and 6 stone really lmao
> 
> jk jk i no people on the site have met ya



The landlord is lol if you want to know what i look like ask DST he can tell you when i walked in the coffeeshop to meet him the dealer thought for a minute that i was a certain wrestler a stone cold wrestler lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i would have thought all legal documents and shit went out fo the window ass soon as they consipriated to make a grow house,,,sureley


It's about culpability/liability. If there is a tenancy contract and it's all official and legal, then the landlord can claim that he knew nothing about the grow. However without a legal contract, then it means he has no real way of prooving that it's nothing to do with him. For example without a contract, 3eyes could gather up his bags and leg it leaving the plants there and then phone the police. When the police arrive and find the grow, they will only have one person to whom to turn, the house owner. If they ask if anyone else has been living there, he has no way to prove that there has, and as such all suspicion will be on his shoulders as it's his house and evidence states that he has not rented it out to anyone. Simply put the contract would open an avenue to allow him to blame it on someone else other than himself, without a contract it was his house, his responsibility. (also why all tenancy contracts will specifically state that there are to be no activities that violate any laws, landlord is no longer liable)

Oh, it' spelt conspired  that spelling did make me chuckle a little


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The landlord is lol if you want to know what i look like ask DST he can tell you when i walked in the coffeeshop to meet him the dealer thought for a minute that i was a certain wrestler a stone cold wrestler lol


i no m8 i was joking ya angry roid head lololol

did u get my pm a min ago


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

asap do u like seeds i no people get para bout clones in the post i got a unopend pack of mr nice shit good stuff worth 35-40quid 18 reg seeds they are urs if u want them i really do feel bad bout yday.

all i would want is a good clone if u find a keeper.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no m8 i was joking ya angry roid head lololol
> 
> did u get my pm a min ago


Yah man and no roids in 5 years i'm a belly builder now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

lol 3yeys is a 4,6 miget lmao
so this was the first uk thread meeting picture wassit?







from right to left anyone gunna spill the usernames


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol 3yeys is a 4,6 miget lmao
> so this was the first uk thread meeting picture wassit?
> 
> 
> ...



crouching is MDB above him is Sambo then me and last but not least chedz wid hiz fro LMFAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

66


3eyes said:


> crouching is MDB above him is Sambo then me and last but not least chedz wid hiz fro LMFAO


lmao 
LIKE!


TTT^^HIS PAL^^
LMAO


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

big jock knew


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> crouching is MDB above him is Sambo then me and last but not least chedz wid hiz fro LMFAO


u fucker haha u should warned me just spat me coffee over screen hahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

In the intererst of being fair and joining everyone in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> crouching is MDB above him is Sambo then me and last but not least chedz wid hiz fro LMFAO


Wtf like like like im to tired to laugh !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf like like like im to tired to laugh !!


lazy arse..........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> working ona sunday oldman?????


Nothin new mate in 70 days ive ad 2 days off i think ive hit a brick wall now tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nothin new mate in 70 days ive ad 2 days off i think ive hit a brick wall now tho


yeh mate i remember when i used to be able to work manually you do hit a preverbiale brock wall,,i think you just need to learn that to works lots is great but in moderation if u know what i mean but its fucking hard i know need the money or need to get the job done or a dedline ther s always a reason why u cant just have a day of or w/eva


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> crouching is MDB above him is Sambo then me and last but not least chedz wid hiz fro LMFAO




lmfao....................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate i remember when i used to be able to work manually you do hit a preverbiale brock wall,,i think you just need to learn that to works lots is great but in moderation if u know what i mean but its fucking hard i know need the money or need to get the job done or a dedline ther s always a reason why u cant just have a day of or w/eva


prison jobs dont count m8 lololol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nothin new mate in 70 days ive ad 2 days off i think ive hit a brick wall now tho


i hit one last year about this time funnily enuff.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

lol...

Gah, it's once the day starts to come to a close that you think hmmm, a beer or two would be lovely right about now  Bad man! bad bad man! Pretty hard trying to give up something you don't want to give up. Don't mind the cigarettes, don't want to be a smoker, but beer, fuck, beer!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah bliss ice cold pint can of stella and off in the bath bliss


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the willpower of a mooose!


....

New plan! Get pissed but excersize willpower so that i still eat lots, not eat lots as a means of distracting myself from beer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> prison jobs dont count m8 lololol



pmpl................


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

4 pints of stelllla  I did however make a compromise and also bought an onion and 2 garlics


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> LMFAO the one you been banging on about since you popped up, better stop typing until you can get ya lies in order ya daft cunt, ya obviously getting confused by all ya own bullshit!!!!!


lmfao!!!!!!! 


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to W Dragon again.

*Bravo sir!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wtf quite in here tonight ay the onky time i get to get on and look at it a fuckin shambles if theres no cunt rowin you ve all fuck all to say come on sambo were u at ya mad fucker lmfao ttt you read my mind mate ive polished off 4pint cans a stella since finishin work and im just gonna tuck into the next 4 hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't blame me! I'm here, it's the rest of the useless cunts who're the problem. I've got some meatballs and spaghetti bubbling away to be ready in 4 minutes time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

:when u go to ur growroom and it hits you"" damn i knew i should have watered them last nite,one of the plats is real thirsty the other is fine fuk lol ok

so took the big yellow famn leaves of and most the wornkley ones, left the nice green droopy ones as i guide to see that theyl look nice again now watered 
OH
remember i said i had 2 and 1 spindley fucker?, well gues what my lucksa NOT chaging was another male had a lovely set of balls stacking up at the top
WANKER!
lol so down to 2 but def fems

battleship and cold light of daya re up but th quality is bollox lol

AND YES WE WILL BLAME U ttt


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

how do cock noses. had a domestic today. lost the rag today big time. broke few things


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

FUCK YOU! I've stella pint cans, cheds has stella pint cans, i say that's 2 to 1 you fucking divvy! 

Is it just me or do the grow gods ust have a beef against you? all i really recall is utter failure trying to germinate, an now i ust seem to be reading about large male ratios? I chucked just under 30 exo/br seeds in about a month ago and i think the ratio was almost exactly half half. Then i had to bin the lot


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

ttt sambo wot happened to spurs?? glad they out fa cup as they r a real threat. how chelsea manage win that game by such a margin??


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha, aye man, just saw the headline, flattened! Another time and another place to taunt my older brother, he wins this round


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

im proper stunned by it. u must had some injurys man as chelsea bunch old fuckers and your team has the two most wanted players in prem. bale, modric.
must been one them days.
well i hope u saw photo of the exo ttt, put up 3 times now hahahahaha
so where is every1? sambo out taking the rage out on some poor chelsea fan??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

ic3m4l3 u no my saying??? its goes, a cow knows it cant fly so it does bother trying.
think it fits u and reg seeds. dont even try them u must have the ganja gods cursing u hahahahaha
clone the feck out the girls u got n boost ya numbers.
sod waiting on others wen u got few on go


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> FUCK YOU! I've stella pint cans, cheds has stella pint cans, i say that's 2 to 1 you fucking divvy!
> 
> Is it just me or do the grow gods ust have a beef against you? all i really recall is utter failure trying to germinate, an now i ust seem to be reading about large male ratios? I chucked just under 30 exo/br seeds in about a month ago and i think the ratio was almost exactly half half. Then i had to bin the lot


i dont drink so u go guys lol 1 can would mash me


i cant undertsant it T matey like i say this is my first run seed from start with coco clones im fine with and hydro with seeds im fine with its fucking nuts,,its just been a shitty yr full of bad luck so tbh im not that supised,i hear in weed less is more so lets wee how 2 do under s 600hps, well if my clone fairys come thru should be as bad and my mans pulilng his 40 pot tomorrow so should have summet on its way to you in the next few weeks T,ul have to send me that address again we used bofore buddy ok?

MDB just red ur commment and yeh i should do say 5 cuttings but ive never done them NOR do i have the stuff u need to put on them hormone shit,,i have the clone box and 6400k ready and waiting but never taken em,,,yorkie was on about coming around fro a cuppa so hopefully i can get him to show me whats what before they been in flower to long tbh i wouldnt be thatbothered if all these was cut for clones 

OR use all the bottom half for clones and just flower the main coloa coz ive no intentions of keeping mother plants


deffo cursed b ganja gods opn regular seedsclones and fems only now im afraid


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Most the guys are probably out fucking a family member or two, they';re a bunch of incestuous bastards like that.

And aye, i saw the photo, looked rather good, even without a closeup looked like she had a pretty good structure


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

christ im bloody bored although happy coz ive just finished my final essay before my exam-1200 words on the causes and distribution of poverty...what a fucking load of shit, a subject i could not care less about, absolute tedium writing it. and i also applied for my student loan, oh joy , more debt to look forward too. not that actually pay any debt other than bar bills and product bills.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

cool glad ya saw it matey. 
promised wood show ya so had make sure didnt break my word even if was down to us not being on thread same time haha.
rom and bsb babys on go and will throw a snap my mates fem rom in few days, his is in a window so dont expect a tree but it alright, budding and boy does it stink.
so over next few months i will throw up the flowering shots.
was any the br cross not liking scrogs anyboby no? or have any strange nute needs?
they all seem dark and dank for veg but my males r playing up a lil.
i left them in spare room yest and wen went in this morning a few leaves crinkley and lil hard on the touch??? baffles me but least they males only? mayb need more nutes as they bigger then the girls


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> :when u go to ur growroom and it hits you"" damn i knew i should have watered them last nite,one of the plats is real thirsty the other is fine fuk lol ok
> 
> so took the big yellow famn leaves of and most the wornkley ones, left the nice green droopy ones as i guide to see that theyl look nice again now watered
> OH
> ...



I would like to remind a certain user that harassment is not tolerated on our site.

We are here to help each other not harass each other.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

eh?? have i missed something?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Roids, wtf guys, lol. I would never have taken you lot for being vain......


right ladz pics wee tops off t wind up dst lol ha ha


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> eh?? have i missed something?


It's his signature, nothing to do with his post.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac, are you seriously gonna stand there and try and protect a grass? 

I'll break every law this countries governemtn has made, let alone those of the forum, before i go and stik up for a piece of shit grass.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Balzac, are you seriously gonna stand there and try and protect a grass?


I don't really care about this or that. 

I'm here to Mod not to pick sides. 

Harassment is against forum rules. I don't pick and choose.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I don't really care about this or that.
> 
> I'm here to Mod not to pick sides.
> 
> Harassment is against forum rules. I don't pick and choose.


So what would Rollitup's reaction be if he learnt that there was a member running around threatening to grass other members up? That is a long way ebyond simple harasment, and i don't see anyone doing sweet fuck all. Maybe i should grass on you? I mean i do have your full name and location  but i guess that's all right so long as the mods jump in and make sure none atatcks me for it...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

christ we're not talkin about me are we?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

lol power mad coz u can do it u ARE doing it 
no1 else has said a thing now grass runs to u and u send u mails sayig wer harrasing sum1 lmoa wat about him threatening to GRASS SUM1 up surely thats bad no?

OR its one of kevs little buddys from shitholecentral and got him to single ME out lol sure stand up for a grass lets have lots of that

and anyway ur new york wat u doing on uk thread lmao we dont normally get harrased by mods....usuaully


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 15, 2012)

not want to be a dick bur allGRASS s should be named shamed,its the uk and cun fuck our lifes rant over,i dont know who s on about but......


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So what would Rollitup's reaction be if he learnt that there was a member running around threatening to grass other members up? That is a long way ebyond simple harasment, and i don't see anyone doing sweet fuck all. Maybe i should grass on you? I mean i do have your full name and location  but i guess that's all right so long as the mods jump in and make sure none atatcks me for it...


Well maybe people shouldn't be putting their info out there.

And as far as threatening me joking or not, you think thats funny kid?

I haven't seen this.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

haha thats strange as i been harressed by mods before, and that same group put up with a certain usa member making death threats ??? the mods was in same thread and they was egging him on??
i understand ya role but does seem some get to pick and choose
i maen i complained admin and was promised this guy wood b banned as he has a habbit doing this and been warned many a time. but yet he never got banned and still posting today??


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol power mad coz u can do it u ARE doing it
> no1 else has said a thing now grass runs to u and u send u mails sayig wer harrasing sum1 lmoa wat about him threatening to GRASS SUM1 up surely thats bad no?
> 
> OR its one of kevs little buddys from shitholecentral and got him to single ME out lol sure stand up for a grass lets have lots of that


Sorry I do my job kid.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 15, 2012)

fuck the adddy well 3 transits .....mm ballas


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha thats strange as i been harressed by mods before, and that same group put up with a certain usa member making death threats ??? the mods was in same thread and they was egging him on??
> i understand ya role but does seem some get to pick and choose
> i maen i complained admin and was promised this guy wood b banned as he has a habbit doing this and been warned many a time. but yet he never got banned and still posting today??


I'm generally known as one of the fairest Mods on here and I'm not here to pick sides.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

but u can see my point tho? i have no prob with u at all but riu needs get a grip its already lost alot good growers through the mods


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Well maybe people shouldn't be putting their info out there.
> 
> And as far as threatening me joking or not, you think thats funny kid?
> 
> I haven't seen this.


Funny? HA! Why do you this there are people with that statement in their signature... because a member has been threatening other folk with grassing them up..  And yeah, i now find it very funny becaue you don't even seem to undertand what you're "moderating" here. You're trying to defend a forum ruile against harasment while not giving two shits about the notion of grassing someone up.

And you talk about not putting their info out there, i'm not sat on your facebook page for no reason, YOU gave me your full name and locatoin whether you know it or not. oh, and "kid" you act like you know something about me, jog on..._son_


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Sorry I do my job kid.


so why the fuk do u reply to sumthing totally nothing to do with anything your whinging about>?

hes a grass and everyone should know that OR how about we make a thread grass list? uve come out of nower slinging ur mod power about thats not cool buddy
lol i just had a chuckle about family guy and the new york leafers coming to town and everyone runs LMAO ahahhaha


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The grass i was talking bout the other day is cateract i offered him kush and the cheeky mug threatened to grass me up! I see any of my riu friends talking to that cunt dont ever expect a reply from me, a clone, sample or shit
> 
> Grass's are scum



Another friendly reminder sale of anything is strictly prohibited by our forum rules.


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

seems there's gonna be a few pulled up for harassment then, as long as he keeps showing up we will warn others about him!!! also talking about sigs are you gonna chase down everybody that has quoted some stupid shit someone has said? the snide comments? and everything in the sigs that may upset someone? and now most know him for what he is you will have your hands full and will have to follow him around warning lots of others and then also be sure to do the same to all the others on here including the mods especially if something as trivial as this gains mod attention.
looks like he's been grassing again lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

ah well ahve just phoned for a chinese, 'duck chinese style' whatever the fuck that means? probably comes with bird flu and side order of communism and over population either that or its a badly made copy , and then ahm gonny sit on ma arse and watch smokey and the bandit.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Funny? HA! Why do you this there are people with that statement in their signature... because a member has been threatening other folk with grassing them up..  And yeah, i now find it very funny becaue you don't even seem to undertand what you're "moderating" here. You're trying to defend a forum ruile against harasment while not giving two shits about the notion of grassing someone up.
> 
> And you talk about not putting their info out there, i'm not sat on your facebook page for no reason, YOU gave me your full name and locatoin whether you know it or not. oh, and "kid" you act like you know something about me, jog on..._son_


I'm glad I put myself on a higher standard than you do. Or I would tell you how I do feel about you.

As for cataract his response would be the same as mine, So 

I'm a grass too,

what of it

Play your childish games.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Another friendly reminder sale of anything is strictly prohibited by our forum rules.


he dident offer to sell it btw and it was in pm NOT public forum

so your telling me u never get sent anytihg by your pals on here LMAO dont lie buddy


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

One more snide comment and or signature below this and I will close this thread and a further determination will be made on its future.

Whos drunk with power now?


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he dident offer to sell it btw and it was in pm NOT public forum
> 
> so your telling me u never get sent anytihg by your pals on here LMAO dont lie buddy


You want to know about buying and selling on here lookup FDD and you will learn your lesson.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah well ahve just phoned for a chinese, 'duck chinese style' whatever the fuck that means? probably comes with bird flu and side order of communism and over population either that or its a badly made copy , and then ahm gonny sit on ma arse and watch smokey and the bandit.



dont envy to be you tmorrow mate ur ass gunna sting ur shit will be known as a ringer stinger lmao u go pebble dash that basin



Balzac89 said:


> You want to know about buying and selling on here lookup FDD and you will learn your lesson.


well he was fucking stupid then wasent he


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Another friendly reminder sale of anything is strictly prohibited by our forum rules.


u seem forget we a small island. where does it state selling? where does it state we dont no each other well already? ive meet a few from uk thread and new couple before came on site. u r assuming dealing or swapping over riu but u far from the truth, its easy send wot we want without breaking rules???? so really u r now harrassing us by making assumptions ? and threatening us now??? really? ban me if u want but i will speak my mind reguardless who says i cant.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 15, 2012)

fuck the adddy well 3 transits .....mm ballas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u seem forget we a small island. where does it state selling? where does it state we dont no each other well already? ive meet a few from uk thread and new couple before came on site. u r assuming dealing or swapping over riu but u far from the truth, its easy send wot we want without breaking rules???? so really u r now harrassing us by making assumptions ?


now THATS wen u need a fucking like button lmao

OH ttt thanx for the rec ona graphics card got one and works mint on the 50 now,,,full bluray and everyting smooth as hell

wil try a game tomorrow


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 15, 2012)

ha ha.....................


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

careful billy don't want to mess with the signature police lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

I think he's buggered off after he worked out that i know who he and his employer are  know how i worked it out, becaue he's a bit retarded and emailed me all of his information  The notion of grassing suddenly became a lot more serious for him when he realised that suddenly he had soemthing to lose and it wasn't simply an issue of upholding forum rules.

I'm no grass or anyone who would threaten to grass, but maybe you understand now how other members feel when there is someone running around making quite serious threats


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm here to protect you people from each other not to take side like you people choose. 

Hate me cause I do my job.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

a job is wer u get pai, ur a volunteer mate

and were all big enough and ugly enough to look after ourselves HONEST im sure thers plenty of other whoppers u can be throwing your preverbiable moderator hammer down on than us,wer the good guys ..................mostly but i can think of some donuts and they know who they are HAHAHA


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> One more snide comment and or signature below this and I will close this thread and a further determination will be made on its future.
> 
> Whos drunk with power now?


and this is doing your job?? swear that was the excuse for many a war crime also through out history?


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> seems there's gonna be a few pulled up for harassment then, as long as he keeps showing up we will warn others about him!!! also talking about sigs are you gonna chase down everybody that has quoted some stupid shit someone has said? the snide comments? and everything in the sigs that may upset someone? and now most know him for what he is you will have your hands full and will have to follow him around warning lots of others and then also be sure to do the same to all the others on here including the mods especially if something as trivial as this gains mod attention.
> looks like he's been grassing again lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



so will the above questions be inforced then? because you're going to be very busy if that is the case and I would also like to hear some justification for defending a grass as threatening someone with grassing is also threatening their freedom!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and this is doing your job?? swear that was the excuse for many a war crime also through out history?


SEE again wers that fucking lik button ahahaha


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and this is doing your job?? swear that was the excuse for many a war crime also through out history?


Yes, because enforcing forum rules and genocide are the same thing. Brilliant deduction


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

One thing that should also be considered is that a lot of us know each other in the real world, meet up, talk on the phone and even visit each others homes and familys


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Typical american, thinks that it is his job to look after everyone and protect everyone from everyone. Typical american, failing in his job


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

also where did billys post go?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Typical american, thinks that it is his job to look after everyone and protect everyone from everyone. Typical american, failing in his job


taking over the world 1 thread at a atime,,obama already trying to WON the net so very valid poitn TTT



W Dragon said:


> also where did billys post go?


them wer my thougts wen i saw u wed wummet then it had gone lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Listen Ive spoke to rollie and to b honest this thread doesnt need moderated. U yanks dont understand our banter. Just fuck off m8 and tell Cataract not to come back. U will also know cataract is ludacris. Total fuckin idiot of a guy. I gave him a chance. Pls m8, just leave us alone


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

defending banned members aswell? gets better by the minute, the MODS really do know there jobs huh lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Fucckkk yeah!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2123213
> fucckkk yeah!


like........................


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Balsac u were always decent, dont change now m8


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2123213
> Fucckkk yeah!


Hey now! Don't lump us all in together! I disagree with protecting snitches as well.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

As long as this is in my section it is under my Mod power. 

If you would all like I'll move you to a different section and you will never see me again.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Balsac u were always decent, dont change now m8



balsac LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> As long as this is in my section it is under my Mod power.
> 
> If you would all like I'll move you to a different section and you will never see me again.


One would think that a moderator's job was to make sure that a thread is in it's correct location, not move it around for hi own reasons... INTEGRITY, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> One would think that a moderator's job was to make sure that a thread is in it's correct location, not move it around for hi own reasons... INTEGRITY, FUCK YEAH!


hwl prolly move it to sum lame ass gay section to try make us look idyots!
and why type Mods wih a capital m thats the kinda shit that fucked me of at kevs site taling in caps all lord like ffs


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

lol, balzac. as billy said we dont really need mod'd in here. we are all big boys and can deal with this stuff ourselves. i understand youve recieved a complaint and have to approach us and remin us of the rules, so thats been done. the clown in question was an absolute spunk bubble and he'd already been banned under a different name , yes? so do you really want to defend a known asshole , who made threats and subsequewntly runs off and tells tsles??? doesnt seem like the kinda cunt id bother a fuck about myself. and tbh most americans just dont get our sense of humour, its much more blunt and aggressive, but we like it and this is OUR thread. we made it we police it we like it. that guy just didnt fit in. ...and fuck me even im gettin involved and it takes a fuckin shit load to annoy me....the rules that are applied to riu arent really required in the uk thread...its adifferent appraoch and philosophy in here


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

is there a we dont like grasses section? if not best we stay here i think haha


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by W Dragon 
seems there's gonna be a few pulled up for harassment then, as long as he keeps showing up we will warn others about him!!! also talking about sigs are you gonna chase down everybody that has quoted some stupid shit someone has said? the snide comments? and everything in the sigs that may upset someone? and now most know him for what he is you will have your hands full and will have to follow him around warning lots of others and then also be sure to do the same to all the others on here including the mods especially if something as trivial as this gains mod attention.
looks like he's been grassing again lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




so will the above questions be inforced then? because you're going to be very busy if that is the case and I would also like to hear some justification for defending a grass as threatening someone with grassing is also threatening their freedom!!!​
​

*


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Listen balsac I dont mind u moddin in here but what exactly is the problem. Cataract is a grass, tell him never to come on here again and its problem solved. Why u back, thought u were gone for good


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> defending banned members aswell? gets better by the minute, the MODS really do know there jobs huh lmfao


also wondering about this aswell????


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, balzac. as billy said we dont really need mod'd in here. we are all big boys and can deal with this stuff ourselves. i understand youve recieved a complaint and have to approach us and remin us of the rules, so thats been done. the clown in question was an absolute spunk bubble and he'd already been banned under a different name , yes? so do you really want to defend a known asshole , who made threats and subsequewntly runs off and tells tsles??? doesnt seem like the kinda cunt id bother a fuck about myself. and tbh most americans just dont get our sense of humour, its much more blunt and aggressive, but we like it and this is OUR thread. we made it we police it we like it. that guy just didnt fit in. ...and fuck me even im gettin involved and it takes a fuckin shit load to annoy me....the rules that are applied to riu arent really required in the uk thread...its adifferent appraoch and philosophy in here


He's been banned under a shitload of names as well, and probably has a shitload more! He's been stalking and threatening me for almost 3 years now. Be careful of that fucker!


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Listen balsac I dont mind u moddin in here but what exactly is the problem. Cataract is a grass, tell him never to come on here again and its problem solved. Why u back, thought u were gone for good


I had some family issues I had to deal with. I was only gone about a month. I thought it was gonna be alot longer.

Say as you please fellas you are no longer under my power.

I'm sure Potroast will enjoy this when hes on this evening.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't like being harassed just for enforcing rules that no one else see's fit to enforce.

I'm sorry if I stepped on anyones toes, but I would stand up for you guys just like anyone else.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

OH so now wer in noobie central lol fukin pathetic

TTT PM MATE


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

ok lads what site are we all goin to if we get kicked . rattle sum out now and lets take a vote, ah canny be fucked wae this pish ony fuckin motrre...too many fuckin yanks anyway and the cunts dont know how tae fuckin sort anythin out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ok lads what site are we all goin to if we get kicked . rattle sum out now and lets take a vote, ah canny be fucked wae this pish ony fuckin motrre...too many fuckin yanks anyway and the cunts dont know how tae fuckin sort anythin out.




well g/city u cant talk in red and if its not to the point u can talk about it so not weed related ur screwed lol

then thers the site i made for him lol
or could whip a site up in no time


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ok lads what site are we all goin to if we get kicked . rattle sum out now and lets take a vote, ah canny be fucked wae this pish ony fuckin motrre...too many fuckin yanks anyway and the cunts dont know how tae fuckin sort anythin out.


Damn! Easy bro, we aren't all daft cunts! lmfao!!!! Look, I feel your pain, but there's no need to go elsewhere. Some of us "Yanks" love you kilt wearin', bagpipe playin', haggis eatin' mofos, in spite of the fact that one of your own countrymen is a grass!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I had some family issues I had to deal with. I was only gone about a month. I thought it was gonna be alot longer.
> 
> Say as you please fellas you are no longer under my power.
> 
> I'm sure Potroast will enjoy this when hes on this evening.


hopefully he will ask himself why you were stupid enough to come on here threaten to close the thread defending a previously banned member that was banned for making threats and has been called out for the same offence??? If you were really doing your job you would have banned him again but you didn't you defended him and then made threats yourself, maybe you should think about what you type and how you phrase things whilst making a double standard. and you still haven't answered the questions I asked? I'm wondering if your going to be doing YOUR job at every opportunity presented to you? or just in this thread with your awsome mod powers.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

christ man this is a chat and weed area, always has been..sum of the biggest posters are in here. sumcunt re-name the bloody thread uk growers only..and no cunts.( we make an exception for sambo and billy)


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 15, 2012)

opengrow on sannies seeds is alright


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 15, 2012)

What a fuckin balsac! He soon change his tune, pathetics spot on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

stil been moved to noobie section tho lol dont say much for us does it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> christ man this is a chat and weed area, always has been..sum of the biggest posters are in here. sumcunt re-name the bloody thread uk growers only..and no cunts.( we make an exception for sambo and billy)


haha. is it time trade emails and leave this shitty site? let cat have a free run with the noobs and his mod mate?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Damn! Easy bro, we aren't all daft cunts! lmfao!!!! Look, I feel your pain, but there's no need to go elsewhere. Some of us "Yanks" love you kilt wearin', bagpipe playin', haggis eatin' mofos, in spite of the fact that one of your own countrymen is a grass!


lol, yeah mate yous arent all cunts but the ones that are seem to be massive cunts and that kinda overshadows the rest..one bad apple and all that...personally i wasnt really aware of the original hassle, ah think i was still on the booze when it started so as a result i just stayed outta it. but ive been posting in here for a bloody long time , longer than balzacs been on the site so i got a bit pissed off.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> stil been moved to noobie section tho lol dont say much for us does it


like...... lol 

I'm just fukin with you guys. I'd move it back but I dont have power in Newb section.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> like...... lol
> 
> I'm just fukin with you guys. I'd move it back but I dont have power in Newb section.


ahh well if u have no powers here just leave us hear then and u go on ur merry way innit


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

What about that time the stupid Americans saved your asses from the Nazis?


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh well if u have no powers here just leave us hear then and u go on ur merry way innit


As soon as it stops raining I'll be off till then


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 15, 2012)

What a fucking prick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> What about that time the stupid Americans saved your asses from the Nazis?


umm na mae u GOT INVOLVED wed have won in the long run,,u dont understand island races mate quiet obviously


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> What about that time the stupid Americans saved your asses from the Nazis?


wot after hiding for most it? come on read ya history. u jumped ships wen u knew nazis out it. russia we thank and our pilots.
wasnt the yankie banks funding the nazis??????? oh i think so.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Potroast, thats rollie innit? Guy is sound. Dont think he will have any issues. Unless he meant potpimp thats the guy that closed the thread but he hates Cataract with a passion. Anyone wanna buy GREEN paint.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

henry ford? another nazi yank do ya reading man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Potroast, thats rollie innit? Guy is sound. Dont think he will have any issues. Unless he meant potpimp thats the guy that closed the thread but he hates Cataract with a passion. Anyone wanna buy GREEN paint.lol


wassat then billy that good stuff i hear its around 200 a tn? that rite?



mad dog bark said:


> henry ford? another nazi yank do ya reading man


i think 99% of americans would say THEY won the war and the rest say they helped us win coz we would have lost LOL W/EVA


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Funny Im watching the patriot......America are the biggest terrorist on the planet and they will fuck this world up


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah the French were doign pretty good to right?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> henry ford? another nazi yank do ya reading man


 walt disney as well


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

who gives a shite bout them? y do i always feel like united supporters and yanks go hand in hand? they really remind me off each other haha.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> walt disney as well


spot on. the list is never ending man


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

i kinda would ve like the germans to win, they make better cars and have legal brothels..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Funny Im watching the patriot......America are the biggest terrorist on the planet and they will fuck this world up


U WANNA WATCH HOW CHADY THE AMRICANS ARE

wactch loose change 1 and 2 and little man,,,, THATS how fucked up the anks are wen u watch them films and ask y nothings been questioned


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

id b ok im blonde n blue eyes. id b a god dam baron or something haha


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow! You guys really don't like Americans at all do you? I knew we weren't liked very much by most of the planet but the UK too???? Well, I would like to apologize to you for whatever "wrongs" you feel we're responsible for.


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i kinda would ve like the germans to win, they make better cars and have legal brothels..


the germans did win, the winners always write the history books and siemens is a company that was helping the nazi's probably why it has an s at the beginning and end, nothing like a joke at the people...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

its a fucking joke get sum mod powers on a website and goes mad lol i heard u was ok?


eithereway just relised im out of baki and just made me last spliff so gunna takke sum zimmers and GOODNIGHT!

READ THAT PM TT MATE

NIGHT N00BS LMAO


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

na just bit banter matey. thick skin needed here haha. but the history part all true tho.
plus you have meg fox ,cam diaz,jes alba b hard hate the whole race haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Wow! You guys really don't like Americans at all do you? I knew we weren't liked very much by most of the planet but the UK too???? Well, I would like to apologize to you for whatever "wrongs" you feel we're responsible for.


YOU see thats why our thread dont get modded u dont undertsand its all love really


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Now what does Yanks rhyme with.......Anyway im sure they are a couple, mibby 3 decent ones.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

yank
wank
tank
bank
thank
rank
plank


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

and of course 
skank


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Number 2 6 and 7 MDB


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm.......skanks


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

ohhhh yank you might be called hank, either way your a fucking plank go have a wank or get hit by a tank cause being rank is what your known for skank
oh yank oh yank oh yank maybe thats why it rhymes with wank


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

also flank


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Wow! You guys really don't like Americans at all do you? I knew we weren't liked very much by most of the planet but the UK too???? Well, I would like to apologize to you for whatever "wrongs" you feel we're responsible for.


its not all yanks , there are sum good and funny guys, ive met a few in here. but theres a massive difference between the way we communicate and the attitude that seems to come out the US where they just bull doze every one outta the way coz they dont agree with the american ideal is terrible, its just plain arrogance, and very badly educated arrogance at that. the world does NOT need america to act as its daddy, we all manged quite well for centuries without it. thats whta annoys everybody else in the world...and your sports are totally shit.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

prank
hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

dank
god im doing me own nut in now


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YOU see thats why our thread dont get modded u dont undertsand its all love really


I'm just fucking with you guys! lol! I worked with plenty of Brits and the like when I was in the military. My liver now functions at 1/3 capacity as a result! Hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> its not all yanks , there are sum good and funny guys, ive met a few in here. but theres a massive difference between the way we communicate and the attitude that seems to come out the US where they just bull doze every one outta the way coz they dont agree with the american ideal is terrible, its just plain arrogance, and very badly educated arrogance at that. the world does NOT need america to act as its daddy, we all manged quite well for centuries without it. thats whta annoys everybody else in the world...and your sports are totally shit.


I agree with you on the arrogance thing. It drives me nuts too! I SINCERELY wish we would stop acting like the world's "daddy"........and I totally agree with you on the sports thing (with the exception of American football! lol!).


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 15, 2012)

ufc a pearler to i must add
another word for the list frank haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

oh run jiggy jiggy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

right ladies so is it potroast we need to speak to about getn put bcak on our usual spot.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

Here it is! And I knew him and GW were m8's! lol!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> right ladies so is it potroast we need to speak to about getn put bcak on our usual spot.


Don't worry, I'm sure he or one of the Newbie Central mods will take care of it.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn. That Balzac guy just got terrorized in here. I almost feel sorry for him. Almost.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

we didnt create the largest empire in the history of the world by being nice!!


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> we didnt create the largest empire in the history of the world by being nice!!


i thought scotland didnt want to be apart of the uk or are you refuring to secret societies


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure he or one of the Newbie Central mods will take care of it.



doesnt realy bother me as such but it was a bit out of line, if he had just admitted he was defending the undefendable we would all have slagged the shit out of him for 5 mins and then let it go...THAT is British way....instead he comes on all high and mighty( read that as American) and in here thats just total provocation, and with the guys in here your gonna get a lot of shit coz we wont back down.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> we didnt create the largest empire in the history of the world by being nice!!


but didnt yall give it all back......


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

hmmmmm..... said:


> i thought scotland didnt want to be apart of the uk or are you refuring to secret societies


 some dont want to be otheres do, it more a question of having our own parliamnent as many believe that with the seat of power being in england then they have too much control up here, its supposed to be a partnership but some , minly the conservative party ( kinda republicans) seems to view scotland as a bit of the English empire.
as for the British empire, basically the english told us what they wanted and we went and killed everyblody and took it, the empire relied on the scottish infantry...great big hairy bastards in kilts playin bagpipes and choppin every body up.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> doesnt realy bother me as such but it was a bit out of line, if he had just admitted he was defending the undefendable we would all have slagged the shit out of him for 5 mins and then let it go...THAT is British way....instead he comes on all high and mighty( read that as American) and in here thats just total provocation, and with the guys in here your gonna get a lot of shit coz we wont back down.


You're preaching to the choir bro. Potroast told all of us a while back to just leave the UK growers thread alone (with the exception of spam and shit like that).........Balzac must've just forgotten about it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> but didnt yall give it all back......


some places rebelled but mostly it became whta is known as the common wealth, the queen is still head of stae but they have their own governments, still close ties with britain and preferred trading partners....after the 2nd world war we were economically fucked so we couldnt afford to control these countries by force.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

doc111 said:


> You're preaching to the choir bro. Potroast told all of us a while back to just leave the UK growers thread alone (with the exception of spam and shit like that).........Balzac must've just forgotten about it.


i'd noticed that we seemed to get away with alot more than most other threads and i'd kinda assumed we were just ring fenced and left to eat each other, kinda Escape from New york kinda thing....it suited us...we are a different breed and we tend to play verbally very rough.


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

[h=1]Queen's bank Coutts fined £8.75m for taking 'dirty money' from despots[/h]
​


----------



## dura72 (Apr 15, 2012)

right im off to bed, it midnight over here and ive got university tomorrow, cya.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i'd noticed that we seemed to get away with alot more than most other threads and i'd kinda assumed we were just ring fenced and left to eat each other, kinda Escape from New york kinda thing....it suited us...we are a different breed and we tend to play verbally very rough.


Well, you're all ok in my book and I respect what you guys are doing in regards to the "cat".

He's bad news.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2012)

anybody up???????


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

I am up and high always mate.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

i was up but the mrs helped it back down hahah.
morning ukers


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah, would you look at that, a moderator abusing his powers, who'd have thought  Perma ban threats though, maybe he'll put the two together and start to understand the point to my rhetoric. He'll protect a grass, who cares, it's just a grass, nothing to do with me, right up until hey, maybe he could be grassed then he's happy to start thinking about perma bans. This is what we would call double standards  

Morning all


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

mornin alls.................. the skys lookin better from angle  newuser - thanks fr the tip im golden brown lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

The lot of ya am cunts wtf it all goes off without me again lmfao ow well atleast im a newbie haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, would you look at that, a moderator abusing his powers, who'd have thought  Perma ban threats though, maybe he'll put the two together and start to understand the point to my rhetoric. He'll protect a grass, who cares, it's just a grass, nothing to do with me, right up until hey, maybe he could be grassed then he's happy to start thinking about perma bans. This is what we would call double standards
> 
> Morning all


lols double mate...........look whos in the cats thread


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

wot to have for breakie? got odd hunger for eggy bread with cheese melted in the middle. hhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning all, was gone for a day to take the little one home and the thread gets moved, really cant be arsed to read 19 pages, so can someone give us a quick summary as to whats happened please.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Morning all, was gone for a day to take the little one home and the thread gets moved, really cant be arsed to read 19 pages, so can someone give us a quick summary as to whats happened please.


lol dnt know dnt care but sum1 will


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol dnt know dnt care but sum1 will


Oh well if the old bill ever bring the website up if it ever goes tits up, I will just say yeah im a newbie look 
I have just had a quick scan through some of it and it seems like a yanks power as a mod has gone to the soft lads head.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol dnt know dnt care but sum1 will


yeah me. haaha right in abit fuck nuggets im off do the rounds


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

morning sphincter rippers.. basically a mod came on and said we had been outta line over the cataract business...everybody went nuts...the mod put us in here and threatened possibility of annhiliation and perma bans...was basically told to get to fuck and leave the uk thread alone...everybody accused mod of supporting a known grass and prevously banned member...mod went away leaving us ,apparently under the jurisdiction of the newbie central mod (potroast, i believe)....think that kinda sum it up..every body fucked off and i was left chatting to a couple of yanks, nice guys actually. think that kinda sumarises it.....


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Oh well if the old bill ever bring the website up if it ever goes tits up, I will just say yeah im a newbie look
> I have just had a quick scan through some of it and it seems like a yanks power as a mod has gone to the soft lads head.


 if their good enough to get to me i will applaude them as they walk through the door but i im proud to be a grower and what ive done and am going to do  it seems that way mate, i was gunna drag a picture of a big wooden spoon up.....................................................oh there it is, seems like he bored


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning sphincter rippers.. basically a mod came on and said we had been outta line over the cataract business...everybody went nuts...the mod put us in here and threatened possibility of annhiliation and perma bans...was basically told to get to fuck and leave the uk thread alone...everybody accused mod of supporting a known grass and prevously banned member...mod went away leaving us ,apparently under the jurisdiction of the newbie central mod (potroast, i believe)....think that kinda sum it up..every body fucked off and i was left chatting to a couple of yanks, nice guys actually. think that kinda sumarises it.....


 thanx dura ......... i dnt care because its been pointed out................. its got fuck all to do with me


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 16, 2012)

morning lads, aye the docs a good guy for a yank lol made for a bit of entertainment though, I wonder if the mod or the cat will be back? hopefully they'll both fuck off, the irish lads have been telling him to do the same aswell lmao


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

well i just wondered if they were gonna get our original thread back from newbie central where we were dumped yesterday after a slight moderator issue. not gonna go into the details but the mod was in to give us a warning about abusive behaviour , the problem was the guy he was defending was a previously banned member, having been banned under a number of different name, and i dont think the mod was aware of this. anyway it all went tits up and we got launched into newbie central. so lets try again.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

any1 workin new strains? im gunna get somthing new from pyramid when my mate herbie gets some bk


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning sphincter rippers.. basically a mod came on and said we had been outta line over the cataract business...everybody went nuts...the mod put us in here and threatened possibility of annhiliation and perma bans...was basically told to get to fuck and leave the uk thread alone...everybody accused mod of supporting a known grass and prevously banned member...mod went away leaving us ,apparently under the jurisdiction of the newbie central mod (potroast, i believe)....think that kinda sum it up..every body fucked off and i was left chatting to a couple of yanks, nice guys actually. think that kinda sumarises it.....


Sound thanks for that, how is outing a grass so NO ONE else falls into their trap a bad thing? Some yanks are decent but those with power seem to let it go to their head. Mind you that happens all over the world! 

Right now onto the core business of growing, I have very limited funds so gonna go out and put together a bit of a small operation until payday when I will get everything else I need to get it running properly, due to the lack of hydro shops in my area Im going to start my seeds in soil then when I take the clones move the clones into hydro, gonna have to start the veg process with CFL's. Gonna have a look round to find some 6500k bulbs in my area. Do you think I should start ghetto just to get them going or should I wait until payday to just start them all out in hydro? decisions decisions.....I just wanna get going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

did someone say cataract is actually ludacris?! thought we'd seen the last of that divvy


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> any1 workin new strains? im gunna get somthing new from pyramid when my mate herbie gets some bk


pyramid seeds is so under rated, easily best bang for buck


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning guys, potroast is sound. Trust me business as usual. I got headbutted on Sat night by a huge fat cow. Broke my nose and Ive got 2 massive panda eyes.lol There was a guy standing next to her, fuck know if he was anything to do with her but I delivered the best punch ever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Right now onto the core business of growing, I have very limited funds so gonna go out and put together a bit of a small operation until payday when I will get everything else I need to get it running properly, due to the lack of hydro shops in my area Im going to start my seeds in soil then when I take the clones move the clones into hydro, gonna have to start the veg process with CFL's. Gonna have a look round to find some 6500k bulbs in my area. Do you think I should start ghetto just to get them going or should I wait until payday to just start them all out in hydro? decisions decisions.....I just wanna get going



ghetto fabulous Del! i started out with a fire hazard in an alcove. sheet to cover it and no filtration or extraction. those were the days....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did someone say cataract is actually ludacris?! thought we'd seen the last of that divvy


apparentlly so, and supposedly a few other names as well, think he's just a fuckin serial troll....btw ive just started a new uk thread in to see if any mod bites....jump over and say sumthin inflammatory...in fact come over and lets havea pretend fight...give it large about shagging each others moms....dont say mums ....jist moms...should get a reaction


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did someone say cataract is actually ludacris?! thought we'd seen the last of that divvy


.................ive been told off a few he is mate but???


00ashoo said:


> pyramid seeds is so under rated, easily best bang for buck


just fancied somthing new is all..................

*Pyramid Seeds - *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Tutankhamun
*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]This plant is an AK-47 selection, as you know, a very expected variety in the market of feminised seeds.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]With an intense Skunk flavour, it has one of the highest percentages of THC, that's why Pyramid are pleased to present this strain to everyone.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]A perfect variety to be used as a mother plant; because of its small and compact size and the quantity of branches you can get lots of clones. It is easy to cultivate indoor. Outdoor you should try to avoid areas with high humidity to prevent fungus problems that may arise due to its compact buds. [/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Type:* Sativa / Indica [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Genetics:* Feminized Pyramid Seeds [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Flowering Time:* 60 - 65 days[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Outdoor Harvest:* October [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Height:* 80 - 110cm [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Characteristics:* Super strong (up to 22% THC)[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
..................but ive read and heard she grows a dream and aint as nute sensative as i thought [/FONT]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys, potroast is sound. Trust me business as usual. I got headbutted on Sat night by a huge fat cow. Broke my nose and Ive got 2 massive panda eyes.lol There was a guy standing next to her, fuck know if he was anything to do with her but I delivered the best punch ever


here's me thinking you had a bad hooter off the sniffle haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys, potroast is sound. Trust me business as usual. I got headbutted on Sat night by a huge fat cow. Broke my nose and Ive got 2 massive panda eyes.lol There was a guy standing next to her, fuck know if he was anything to do with her but I delivered the best punch ever


mornin bill.................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes dura you arse bandit wots goin down i saw ya mom last night and all was goin well untill she said she wanted to shag me up my bum hole haha


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> just fancied somthing new is all..................
> 
> *Pyramid Seeds - **Tutankhamun
> *


that AK is grade and it grows so quick you would think its a male...had there white russian 4 couple year is amazing too better than serious seeds original


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

i don't think the shermans are going to get the humour. butt fuck it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................ive been told off a few he is mate but???
> 
> 
> just fancied somthing new is all..................
> ...


rather get the dog myself


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys, potroast is sound. Trust me business as usual. I got headbutted on Sat night by a huge fat cow. Broke my nose and Ive got 2 massive panda eyes.lol There was a guy standing next to her, fuck know if he was anything to do with her but I delivered the best punch ever


Birds are the fucking worst mate, I could never find it in me to chin one. But glad to see you dropped the nearest male to her.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> that AK is grade and it grows so quick you would think its a male...had there white russian 4 couple year is amazing too better than serious seeds original


ive had a white russian  done the nivana ak a couple bk


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...put sum pic up your face tattie head, ahd have fuckin paid tae see that!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

Hear Hear! I put 5 dog into coco just yesterday.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> rather get the dog myself


 im still at trial or error of whats best for me mate - pain releif durin the day without the mash ( or nt to much  ) and relaxed mashed for the night so i can sleep  im readin tho


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...put sum pic up your face tattie head, ahd have fuckin paid tae see that!!! lol


 he sent me the 1 i put up lol


----------



## chrisopher (Apr 16, 2012)

Sort out that racist avatar you stupid pig!! You give us Brits a bad name.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

what ho chaps, ive been thinkin about doin yer mom till her bum gets ragged and gaffa taping your dad to a chair so he can watch. he seemed awfully keen on the idea last nice don the pub where we hat sum fine pints of ale and played darts, we were playin for your sister, or at least who got to go first. he won, again. but your sis was quite happy....im of for sum tea snd muffins for breakfast.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2012)

this thread is "winning"


----------



## baklawa (Apr 16, 2012)

Wotcha boys... Does anybody know an onion site (deep web/ Tor browser etc.) with email addresses for top civil servants in the UK?


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> ive had a white russian  done the nivana ak a couple bk


the pyramid are female selections so the hard work of finding good phenos all done it, will blow nivana's out the water



how you keep a black man in the air... tell him to lick his lips n stick him to a window


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

ill post coz criss is a plonker hi all you old ukers
WHATS going ON???????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

chrisopher said:


> Sort out that racist avatar you stupid pig!! You give us Brits a bad name.


Hahahahaha lmfao were the fuck u cum from ya mug? Do we know u? I guess not so fuck off ya whiney little prick and fuck ya momma


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

well I dont see the point in covering old ground, so gonna leave all your mom's out of it and move onto the family dog


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

weve got sum cunt biting on the other great thread ,and hes from the uk. he said my avatar was racist and i was " a stupid pig"....im cut to the bone with his devastating rapier like wit!..ahm away for a lie down and a cry.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

So we all noobs then?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

more like knoobs


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 16, 2012)

*Wait a minute!!! These posts are PURE GOLD!!! Why on Earth would this stuff get shoveled in with Newbie posts??? *Maybe you guys should just get the pissing contest over with and just start tossin' each other's salads. 

Why you gotta come onto a STONER site and get all pissy? Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahahahahhahahahahahahah...ah knerw sum fuckin retard wid jump...didny expect a fuckin brit though....what a fuckin bawbag...het chrisppher or whatever yer fuckin name is away and have a wank intae yer grannys knickers drawer ya fuckin bell end muncher


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

ballsack started it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

someone ring sambo n tell him to get his aggro on


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> So we all noobs then?


 hell yeah  can any1 tell me what strain my bagseed is please  heres a pic.....................


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh good grief...here we go again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

looks a bit overwatered to me. needs N


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Cancelled my subscription to Cable TV, just tuning in 24/7 to the UK Growers thread now, entertainments is soo much better......giving BBC drama a run for their money.

LMFAO at Panda eyes....decked by a bird Billy eh, it must be love then?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

shame on u all giving stoners a bad name hahahahahah. whoever dont like the banter fuck off .
oh and cheds me mom said u gt a small cock and cheds was a nickname due to ya smelly bell hahahaha


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> hell yeah  can any1 tell me what strain my bagseed is please  heres a pic.....................View attachment 2124079


Nice lollipopping action going on though.......perhaps some cfl'sunder that canopy might help.


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

This site seems easier to get bites than it is by sitting on a lake for 3 days! Fucking hell never quite realised the lack of banter from around the world or their understanding of it.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

so far the score is two...it would appear we are in the wrong site after all,lol. no wonder i dont come outta the uk thread too often...captain im using my tri-corder and this place has an unusually high level of spastic with residual mongo in the background


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

that other thread i just kicked off seems to be going rather well, so far two muppets have bitten...it mite get better...i think im gonna get a warning soon though lol, ones just gotta run to 'mommy' and tell her about the bad men.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice lollipopping action going on though.......perhaps some cfl'sunder that canopy might help.


might need a fan?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................ive been told off a few he is mate but???
> 
> 
> just fancied somthing new is all..................
> ...



Cracking choice mate run it last year an it was a stunner, definetely on my "to buy again" list


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> hell yeah  can any1 tell me what strain my bagseed is please  heres a pic.....................View attachment 2124079





Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks a bit overwatered to me. needs N


thanx dude ill go 90 - 50 - 50 on the next feed 


DST said:


> Nice lollipopping action going on though.......perhaps some cfl'sunder that canopy might help.


.................................ive had some pest problems (beetus-beaver-munchious) but it only effects the lower part..........................


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Cracking choice mate run it last year an it was a stunner, definetely on my "to buy again" list


 you swayed me with yours m8


----------



## Airwave (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys, potroast is sound. Trust me business as usual. I got headbutted on Sat night by a huge fat cow. Broke my nose and Ive got 2 massive panda eyes.lol There was a guy standing next to her, fuck know if he was anything to do with her but I delivered the best punch ever


I can't stop laughing.

You get fucked up by a woman, so you decided to take it out on some guy that may or may not be with her? And you didn't do anything to her? I would have beat that bitch like she was a man.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I can't stop laughing.
> 
> You get fucked up by a woman, so you decided to take it out on some guy that may or may not be with her? And you didn't do anything to her? I would have beat that bitch like she was a man.


....................pick her up by the feet n hit him with her


----------



## skipbifferty (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think your avatar is either funny or interesting. I'm not one for being overly pc but why set out to offend people?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> that other thread i just kicked off seems to be going rather well, so far two muppets have bitten...it mite get better...i think im gonna get a warning soon though lol, ones just gotta run to 'mommy' and tell her about the bad men.


Link???????


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

coz i like too. doesnt the US pride its-self on freedom of speech and freedom of expression???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

hhah and who might you be mr first post?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

and we have number 3.lol
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/521042-uk-growers-thread-no-under-2.html#post7302695


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhah and who might you be mr first post?


Haha you neva know lmfao could be the queen lmfao


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

chrisopher said:


> Sort out that racist avatar you stupid pig!! You give us Brits a bad name.


 now now christina............dont get ur nicks in a twist


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

so thats how they learned to run


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> shame on u all giving stoners a bad name hahahahahah. whoever dont like the banter fuck off .
> oh and cheds me mom said u gt a small cock and cheds was a nickname due to ya smelly bell hahahaha


Mdb ya soft wally my dick is always cheesey lmfao your mother would know see always gets stilton stuck in her throat and she always gives us a taste of her pickle haha and for desert its chocolate fudge for both lmfao


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> This site seems easier to get bites than it is by sitting on a lake for 3 days! Fucking hell never quite realised the lack of banter from around the world or their understanding of it.


.................lol like it 



skipbifferty said:


> I don't think your avatar is either funny or interesting. I'm not one for being overly pc but why set out to offend people?


.................stop being ratially over-sensative any would think you believed in the word racist


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Am startin to like the new place already hahaha i think the newbs are a little intimidated by us over there


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Am startin to like the new place already hahaha i think the newbs are a little intimidated by us over there


 oh dear oh dear .......................


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

now no one can say i dint put a clue in the title...i specifically asked that no fuckwits be allowed in....and it would definetly appear that sum fuckers just cant read.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

They must of just thought fuck it i wanna join lmfao dear ow dear


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I would officially like to be separated from all the racist stuff please. Because I am no racist and to prove it I have a colour TV.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> now no one can say i dint put a clue in the title...i specifically asked that no fuckwits be allowed in....and it would definetly appear that sum fuckers just cant read.


im a fuckwit n a knobhead when im pissed but i dont drink that often lols...........peace for now


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Well I would officially like to be separated from all the racist stuff please. Because I am no racist and to prove it I have a colour TV.


 im not racist "aye iz blak or me finks me iz"..................................[video=youtube;V9BqjhyeHrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9BqjhyeHrs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> coz i like too. doesnt the US pride its-self on freedom of speech and freedom of expression???


Ah bullshit dura, you're a drama queen and that's all there is too it. You're an attention whore ya fuckin sheep shaggin jock, jus admit it it!
Btw, howve ya been?


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

......................yo me nt finished....................................[video=youtube;XY3QQV1JiT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY3QQV1JiT0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

I wont have this sorry excuse for a thread bringing down my newbie section.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol, its the mad mexican!!!!! christ buddy where ya been???


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I wont have this sorry excuse for a thread bringing down my newbie section.


 hi beans, nice to see you kickin


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

"Jesus loves you."

A nice gesture in church.

A horrific thing to hear in a Mexican prison


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

Been kidnapping white women and ruining them with my mexicanness. lol

That and I went crazy and got a job.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Ah bullshit dura, you're a drama queen and that's all there is too it. You're an attention whore ya fuckin sheep shaggin jock, jus admit it it!
> Btw, howve ya been?



ive been good my lil' wetback friend. long time no read , ive been doin the usual mate...far too much booze and coke although ive taken up a new sport...its called spastic fishing, you just throw in sum bait and watch them bite. very amusing.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Been kidnapping white women and ruining them with my mexicanness. lol
> 
> That and I went crazy and got a job.


THUD! <------(my jaw job) uno mass beans av been tryin with my woman for ages


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

....................................................bbl delvite ooooooooooooooooot


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Threads like this make me want to move back to the UK (can you fukkin imagine!!!!). I would join in with El Cheeky Bantero but I am afraid I am a bit out of practice...........carry on, I am off to clean the piss from under my chair as I canny stop wetting myself. 

More Brits need to rise up and get with the Cheeky Banter. In fact everyone just needs to get with cheeky banter.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

ah job, well its the spring and those lawns wont trim themselves and with the sun coming back out we're all gonna wanna go for a swim in our clean pools....your sister still walking the streets beans or is your mum workin split shifts with her at the cathouse?


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive been good my lil' wetback friend. long time no read , ive been doin the usual mate...far too much booze and coke although ive taken up a new sport...its called spastic fishing, you just throw in sum bait and watch them bite. very amusing.


I wish I had a coke habit... My life might be more interesting. 
Nope. Still single. Still live alone. Still suicidally lonely. But working so....eh.

btw
fun that internet spastic fishing innit? Takes such a small amount of bait these days.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

single ,suicidal and lives alone???? mmmmm???now youve got extra cash you can become a"real" american buy going out buying a gun and shooting up the local mall or high school. i hear its very popular stateside.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> single ,suicidal and lives alone???? mmmmm???now youve got extra cash you can become a"real" american buy going out buying a gun and shooting up the local mall or high school. i hear its very popular stateside.


yeah but I'm not white remember? American terrorists are white man..
I'd rather drink on the corner and complain about life and the government while perpetuating my own mediocrity. You know, like a scott.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

ah that sounds about right...i was on the piss for three weeks there spent about $3000 i guess on coke and booze...it was hard work. now im back to sobriety and sorting shit out...no doubt i'll revert to type and go and drink whiskey beat up sum small immigrant and roger a haggis.....btw scot is spelled with only one 't', you fuckin illiterate lawn-mower jockey.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah that sounds about right...i was on the piss for three weeks there spent about $3000 i guess on coke and booze...it was hard work. now im back to sobriety and sorting shit out...no doubt i'll revert to type and go and drink whiskey beat up sum small immigrant and roger a haggis.....btw scot is spelled with only one 't', you fuckin illiterate lawn-mower jockey.


God-damn it I knew it...
I was wrestling with that but was too lazy to google it. Score one for the guy from the country no one gives a crap about, and the co-founder of the the EDL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

not one to nit pick but shouldn't that be SDL!?


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah job, well its the spring and those lawns wont trim themselves and with the sun coming back out we're all gonna wanna go for a swim in our clean pools....your sister still walking the streets beans or is your mum workin split shifts with her at the cathouse?


Well you know, we can't all beat our wives and masturbate for a living.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not one to nit pick but shouldn't that be SDL!?


Im grasping at straws man. lol
No one around here gives enough of a shit about Scotland for me to have learned anything about it other than the women are ugly and that Mel Gibson single-handedly won their independence.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

'edl' ---that would be the English Defence League...christ you bloody Bolivians are dumb...as for my country we gave the world the TV, the telephone, the pneumatic tyre, vulcanised rubber, tarmac that you make your roads from , well we do you fuckers are still driving on sand, oh and created the US navy. amongst many other things. whats your lot given us??? oh mariachi bands and sombreros. and more or less built the US, or at least told you fuckers what we wanted and whipped you into doing it? ever noticed the amount of black people with scottish second names??? and of course it was scots that invented the klan.....all in all we're a pretty productive bunch. so cheeco go and clean the pool.


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not one to nit pick but shouldn't that be SDL!?


Hahaha yeah that just made me laugh more than it should have done!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

im not married....and i sell weed for a living . the masterbating is just a hobby.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Can we keep all grassers and all peeps from usa outta her from now lmfao only jkes on usa peeps bit fuck the dirty scum outta here ay!!
Beansley your allowed pal even tho your an inbred lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

they don't need defending. the english built a wall to keep the fuckers in. I live on it. 

*off to sharpen my pitchfork*


----------



## Beansly (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't forget scotch tape....Awesome.

Calm down ma'am, your country is relevant.....pfff hahaha.
Sorry. Couldn't say it with a straight face.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Weed anyone?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

ah beansly, ive missed you!!!! your one of the very very few people from over the pond that i can barely tolerate. well done my little sandal wearing friend.


----------



## iamaaror (Apr 16, 2012)

Why hello there.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice dst pal


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

beanslys oriental cousin


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

iamaaror said:


> Why hello there.


Gotta be irish lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they don't need defending. the english built a wall to keep the fuckers in. I live on it.
> 
> *off to sharpen my pitchfork*


the walls got a big door on it with sign that says 'only open in the event of a world war'..apart from that they just throw the occasional paki over for us to eat, poor fuckers have plenty down there.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

Who's this 'Rooney Pen' that plays for Man Utd nearly every week?


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> Who's this 'Rooney Pen' that plays for Man Utd nearly every week?


Oh thats the guy the Ferguson Association sends every week to give them a little help, oh wait sorry its the Football Asscociation apparently


----------



## doc111 (Apr 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> apparentlly so, and supposedly a few other names as well, think he's just a fuckin serial troll....btw ive just started a new uk thread in to see if any mod bites....jump over and say sumthin inflammatory...in fact come over and lets havea pretend fight...give it large about shagging each others moms....dont say mums ....jist moms...should get a reaction


lol! Mornin' tossers! Did someone say somemthing about shaggin' my mom? She's easy! So, where's the "cat"?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

I like to rob American tourists. Stoating about Ayrshire with their "fanny bags" bulging wae cash


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol, as long as there not female you'll be ok. ah heard ye got yer cunt kicked in by a bird and took it out on sum skinny wee boy that was wae her.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

No more noobie section, back where it belongs!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

pmsl, now there two uk threads..


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

I sent Don a pic of panda eye. Think hes gonna post it


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretty much m8.lol Didny expect it fae the bird. A total cracker


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

what she skelp ye for anyway?


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

come on Donald, get it posted........



supersillybilly said:


> I sent Don a pic of panda eye. Think hes gonna post it


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah, it's the time of day when all the American inbred retards swarm the site and think, "Don't get that. Must be crap. Vote it down, down, down."

I have visited American so-called 'Sick Joke' sites and the wankers actually apologise after posting a sick joke! Strange how they find sick jokes offensive, but don't mind bombing the fuck out of innocent human beings (us British included)!

Well, here's a little friendly fire for all you God-fearing, nappy-wearing, sister-shagging retards:

Fuck off and find a knock-knock joke site. That will be much more to your shandy-drinking style, I think.
Don't be takin offence doc lol!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

gold old sicki!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

Thot it fitted right in!


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

How does it feel to be back under my power drunk ass?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

thought it'd be worse. musta clocked you square on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> How does it feel to be back under my power drunk ass?


much the same as before, no one really cares.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Balsac u r a decent guy and i know u got balls coz u grow large. Pls dont be a prick on here and just join in. U will prob find u will enjoy and make friends


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 16, 2012)

so what's the story then bill ya nutter? did ya av a cheeky grope or something? lol can imagine ya back in wanking chariot after pulling ya pud wiv tears rolling down ya cheeks lmfao atleast ya didn't have to pay for it this time!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder this is a moderated forum and will be such while you are in my section.

Everyone has the right to post wherever they want on this forum.

But for the most part i'll leave you limey bastards alone


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

The cow hit ma bird.....aload of drama. Bullshit m8. Just had a txt from a number saying shes really sorry and doesnt want trouble. Offering me 500 as compensation. Musta done her homework


----------



## doc111 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ah, it's the time of day when all the American inbred retards swarm the site and think, "Don't get that. Must be crap. Vote it down, down, down."
> 
> I have visited American so-called 'Sick Joke' sites and the wankers actually apologise after posting a sick joke! Strange how they find sick jokes offensive, but don't mind bombing the fuck out of innocent human beings (us British included)!
> 
> ...


Well I nevah!!!!!! J/K! It takes a lot to offend me!


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mastergrow I'm trying to put this down, but you like to make petty insults because you have nothing better to do. I find it hilarious that you can't drop it, did I ruin your day that bad sweetheart?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats it now get the fuck outta our thread u yank plank rank skan. lol na as billy said we na need u to look out for us we ll police this thread ourselves and were all a good bunch tbf so chill smoke a bowl u might just like the humour lmfao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Cheers m8......


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The cow hit ma bird.....aload of drama. Bullshit m8. Just had a txt from a number saying shes really sorry and doesnt want trouble. Offering me 500 as compensation. Musta done her homework


the cheeky bitch, you ought to haggle her up some for the mental trauma of sniffing bloody coke lol and there was me thinking you'd stuck a finger somewhere you shouldn't av lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mdb ya soft wally my dick is always cheesey lmfao your mother would know see always gets stilton stuck in her throat and she always gives us a taste of her pickle haha and for desert its chocolate fudge for both lmfao



haha well wen i finish with her i will ask her hahahaha. wanna make a lil bro/son 1st tho with 11 toes


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Mastergrow I'm trying to put this down, but you like to make petty insults because you have nothing better to do. I find it hilarious that you can't drop it, did I ruin your day that bad sweetheart?


You see your in the wrong section here mate its a little tiring all this uptight bollox u yanks seem to luv the doc is sweet so why not take notice


----------



## iamaaror (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Gotta be irish lmfao


I'm sorry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

now we've two threads full of tosspots talking gash. sweet


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

Nothing better to do m8, I've a proper fuckin job that I actually get paid for


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha well wen i finish with her i will ask her hahahaha. wanna make a lil bro/son 1st tho with 11 toes


yo MDB if ya find a sock and a watch inside her they belong to me mate, ya can keep the sock but i'd like me watch back!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Told her I dont want cash but ma bird lost her diamond earing which cost 280. Replace them and ill not burn your house down


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> yo MDB if ya find a sock and a watch inside her they belong to me mate, ya can keep the sock but i'd like me watch back!!!!


haha no worrys, handy that sock saved me cleaning self on curtains again.
o hello found some1s moms earrings in me pubes haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Im now the new unofficial mod...........all i want in return is 2g of everyone harvest


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Nothing better to do m8, I've a proper fuckin job that I actually get paid for


Let's turn this into a big dick contest, now get back to the market before your mum see's you're not stocking the shelves.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

u wood b the biggest dick haha


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've got two jobs I'm a Laser Technician and I also do house remodeling on the side.

I also have 6 years of higher education.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha no worrys, handy that sock saved me cleaning self on curtains again.
> o hello found some1s moms earrings in me pubes haha


On form today ay lad lmfao


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know if we can have duplicate threads here guys.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but one of these has got to go


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I've got two jobs I'm a Laser Technician and I also do house remodeling on the side.
> 
> I also have 6 years of higher education.


Wot a sausage lol me knobs 3 inches big wen semi but 10inch wen rockin lmfao do u see me cryin lmfao


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Nae worries, I spill more than 2 grams when I am skinning up.....



supersillybilly said:


> Im now the new unofficial mod...........all i want in return is 2g of everyone harvest


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im now the new unofficial mod...........all i want in return is 2g of everyone harvest


Fuck me mate its not that bad is it lol


----------



## Airwave (Apr 16, 2012)

Come on then, Billy. Tell us why this woman fucked you up.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 16, 2012)

well thats the new thread been scrubbed....it was fun while it lasted though. so lets get back to where we all were, at lets hope to fuck we get left in peace. sum cunt put a bloody adult supervision notice on it with a fuckin disclaimer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Fuck me this SLH sells rapid........


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

Well my afternoons work is complete, made a small setup in a built in cabinet for now, over the next 2 paydays it will be tent, 600 digi hps, fan & filter & intake, plus canna nutes. Gonna go for a hand watered coco set up before I can add my old wilma systems after first havest I think. Just waiting for the beans to crack. ITS GOOD TO BE BACK!!

Oh might get a couple of oz to shift around these dry parts in the mean time. Fuck the straight game it don't work


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Well my afternoons work is complete, made a small setup in a built in cabinet for now, over the next 2 paydays it will be tent, 600 digi hps, fan & filter & intake, plus canna nutes. Gonna go for a hand watered coco set up before I can add my old wilma systems after first havest I think. Just waiting for the beans to crack. ITS GOOD TO BE BACK!!
> 
> Oh might get a couple of oz to shift around these dry parts in the mean time. Fuck the straight game it don't work


did u see my post about them seeds asap?


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u see my post about them seeds asap?


no what seeds?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> no what seeds?



i got a pack unopended of mr nice shit spose to be real nice pack of 18 they are urs if u want them free of course if u find a wicked mother tho i would like a snip.

my apology for the other niight.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got a pack unopended of mr nice shit spose to be real nice pack of 18 they are urs if u want them free of course if u find a wicked mother tho i would like a snip.
> 
> my apology for the other niight.


Lmfao mad sambo wot u up2 pal?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

heard much from pukka newuser?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha fuck em lad they all got double standards lad just a pity they av double dicks too and still cant please there wemon


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> heard much from pukka newuser?



yeah m8 hes just busy bro


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 hes just busy bro


fair play just wanted no if he the daddy yet?


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 hes just busy bro


Empty your inbox a little mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Ha, while i loved my time as a fish monger, i don't miss the STINK! 

How's everyones day going?


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ha, while i loved my time as a fish monger, i don't miss the STINK!
> 
> How's everyones day going?


Good mate, got my ghetto grow set up for now, its good to be back in the game again


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Graftin as per ttt yourself?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-dreamtime/prod_1240.html

there ya go asap


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fair play just wanted no if he the daddy yet?


stll a wk or so left m8


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-dreamtime/prod_1240.html
> 
> there ya go asap


Awesome, never known it by that name before just Skunk #1. I will get them going & sexed asap. Muchly appreciated.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-dreamtime/prod_1240.html
> 
> there ya go asap


Sum frosty lookin weed there sambo!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Graftin as per ttt yourself?


Finished with work, spent a fair bit of it scratching my head, boss is a dosey cunt  she figured that she would waste my time in the kitchen and a such her money, getting me to scale and fillet and pinbone some salmon without any of the right tools, as opposed to simply asking the fishmonger to do it as is his job  Back home now though, so gonna have a soak in the bath and then get some bacon under the grill


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sum frosty lookin weed there sambo!!


looks lovely, real white look all thAT THC COATING.
ON A WINNER THERE ASAP.
bet u loving being back here ent ya haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

so it seems wer not b00bs no more and we can hav cat is a garss bak in our sigs LMAO

just noticed that silly yank Y do they always have to ring mommas into things? guess its natural thing to say with al the yokel inbeddeding the stattes u know pmpl


yeh checked my plant and was coz i didnt water her,seems ther very thirsy this lot...well these 2 anyways im thinking ther exo,il juxst keep flowering em till the clone fairy arrives(theroetiaclly of course)

yanks have to ruin eveythig grr

oh and mine are now shing sik white spikes qwite tight spacing too( herd me like i know wtf im on about) so hoping for 600 grammes of the 2 plants a gramme a watt innit!LOL


----------



## doc111 (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so it seems wer not b00bs no more and we can hav cat is a garss bak in our sigs LMAO
> 
> just noticed that silly yank Y do they always have to ring mommas into things? guess its natural thing to say with al the yokel inbeddeding the stattes u know pmpl
> 
> ...


lol! Who's talking about shagging moms again?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, you do know that balsack stated that harassment was not tolerated. Well harassment might not be tolerated but it's not in the rules  Give them a read. Balsack seems to think that threatening to grass does not constitute a threat and as such there have been no rules broken


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

its the oldest skunk1 u can get and mr nice are the best breeders FACT i always had these hopes of finding another exo or pyscho but got em now so just never popped em. and fuck i do owe asap a favour after the other night.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, you do know that balsack stated that harassment was not tolerated. Well harassment might not be tolerated but it's not in the rules  Give them a read. Balsack seems to think that threatening to grass does not constitute a threat and as such there have been no rules broken



m8 if im about n he shows im going to town on the cunt..............


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its the oldest skunk1 u can get and mr nice are the best breeders FACT i always had these hopes of finding another exo or pyscho but got em now so just never popped em. and fuck i do owe asap a favour after the other night.


Yeah I know they are shit hot breeders. Looking forward to getting them going, Im just glad you put your reading glasses on in the end haha! I'm gonna owe a million and one favours at this rate tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Yeah I know they are shit hot breeders. Looking forward to getting them going, Im just glad you put your reading glasses on in the end haha! I'm gonna owe a million and one favours at this rate tho.



lol make shore theres a name u have id for incase u miss the package and also do not pm that address mail it certain mods can read pms


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> looks lovely, real white look all thAT THC COATING.
> ON A WINNER THERE ASAP.
> bet u loving being back here ent ya haha


Yeah I am loving it and missed it more than I thought I would, the one thing Im good at is being bad and making money, never realised just how good at it I was until the bills started coming in and now im like fuck, council tax, csa, water, gas, leccy etc.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

wot happened on the footy yest sambo? i no the results but missed the highlights and match through a domestic.
had a proper twat moment and lost the rag.
broke the clothes rack, dvd rack, few dvds and a piano stall. soon as calmed down i felt pretty ashamed as the arguement was over desert for the kids haha
even packed up me bags the lot hahahah wot a twat


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol make shore theres a name u have id for incase u miss the package and also do not pm that address mail it certain mods can read pms


Yes mate, that address I have emailed you is a safe addy that I use and there will be someone in to sign for it if its needed. Its good to have a few properly straight people around you to have certain things sent to etc.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Yes mate, that address I have emailed you is a safe addy that I use and there will be someone in to sign for it if its needed. Its good to have a few properly straight people around you to have certain things sent to etc.


pm me if ya ever need ne smokeables they are exotic but not cheap and will come with a tracking number


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 if im about n he shows im going to town on the cunt..............


Whats up guy?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot happened on the footy yest sambo? i no the results but missed the highlights and match through a domestic.
> had a proper twat moment and lost the rag.
> broke the clothes rack, dvd rack, few dvds and a piano stall. soon as calmed down i felt pretty ashamed as the arguement was over desert for the kids haha
> even packed up me bags the lot hahahah wot a twat


i like u more than most in here but FUCK OFF lolololol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Whats up guy?


gonna shut the thread are ya?????


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

i gotta go soon so was gonna shut the thread then muggly????????


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

PM I received from balbag


hello
You need to chill out man. I don't want this to continue. 

-Balz

What a loada balz, if he dosnt like the humour why does he post in this thread!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

i gotta go mg but he dares happened before with a shiteating other mod was soon back ina few hrs tho, how many post we uk guys do a day fink of all that advertisin at the bottom of each of our post


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

was tot spurs hit with alot injurys as i wood off bet on them over chelsea.
and thanks man haha u r a softy at heart.


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pm me if ya ever need ne smokeables they are exotic but not cheap and will come with a tracking number


I will do mate, im lucky I know faces up and down the country so never dry myself, just need to get some money to buy a few at once then I can turn a profit on it and increase the quality of my set up.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> PM I received from balbag
> 
> 
> hello
> ...


I have had similar words said to me. Don't start what you can't finnish, that's how i was brought up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

i haVENT had any mails,,,he knows who hes fucking with thats why he aint got the minerals or im not par of the clik aprantly so fuk it

just been over ther the trichome shitesite.com the cheek fucking idoit banned me lol delting my pposts n shit
i soo cnt wait to take that site down be funny as fuck all he has t o do is pay wat was agreed how hard is that he offerd me a job,,i did the jb,,now i want paying

innit TTT


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

Take it down to fuck ic3, what u waitin for, I'd have fuck it up long time ago. I work in the building trade an if I done work in someone's gaff and they never paid up I'd be back in ther fuckin house and rip it all back out, I'd take it as a loss but they wouldn't be getting fuckall for free, fuck I hate ppl that don't pay up ther debts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

yeh hes tried phoning me but i just silent the phone

dont wanna sit ther arguing with him over summet thats his problem,
il think il be leaveing hear too soon fuk it thoght we was past all the past bullshit wen i was really pooorly and went off one bak in january but obviously wer not

im sorting a ddos attackj out now mate all i wanna hear of kev is a text message witha tracking number or how about his members all chip in and pay the half after all its for them innit

so anyways il decode what to do as regards to staying here or w/eva prolly not tho as a few pms have just made me realise that maybe i should stay


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have had similar words said to me. Don't start what you can't finnish, that's how i was brought up.


You all started with me when i requested you to stop harassing members in open forum. 


Then you all attacked me, if you like flip back a few pages and remind yourself who started this


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> You all started with me when i requested you to stop harassing members in open forum.
> 
> 
> Then you all attacked me, if you like flip back a few pages and remind yourself who started this


u moved us to a noobie forum and u started it with pming me and standing me out from the rest with no excuse or apology,,,not like i expected one anyways


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

You started it  you know, when you started trying to protect a grass 

You certainly don't pick and chose, you just make things up out of thin air 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-1037.html#post7300146

"against the rules"

No it's not. please go and find me the part of the rules where it states harassment. IT doesn't. Typical moderator making rules up to suit his situation. You're not the only one.

Let me refresh your memory a second time 

"By clicking the Agree button, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws."

Where in those rules does it state that harassment is against the rules. Obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hmm, strange, i just can't seem to locate where it states harassment. Yet at the same time you are trying to argue that threatening to grass someone up does not constitute "threatening" as per the rules of the forum. Looks like you do pick and choose lololol.

And yeah, then you went and move the thread to a different forum in a little pissy fit highlighting just how inapable you are of being a responsible moderator. I know RIU stated he was weening out those incapable of holding the title of moderator but never realised it was going to take this long.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay guys I will admit I was being an arse.

I was unaware of the situation you all have been having with this Cataract character.

But it is no excuse for attacking me for doing my job.

I am going to Mod whether you guys like it or not.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

U should stay here m8, don't think it'd be the same if any of u guys left


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You started it  you know, when you started trying to protect a grass


I was protecting a member of the site which I do for everyone. Right or wrong.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

I think most of the lads would respond and give you an idea of what is happening in the thread if a polite PM was sent to them, Balzac. I really think the only thing that needs moderated in this thread are people who come in and cause trouble. Problem being, no one here is going to go to a Mod and say, "Hey, that person is causing trouble, please come and ban him?" That ain't the way.....anyway, just a suggestion. Ask questions, stick the boot in after if required. Having an easy life is all about having open communication channels. Just thought I'd stick my grey haired opinion in....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> I think most of the lads would respond and give you an idea of what is happening in the thread if a polite PM was sent to them, Balzac. I really think the only thing that needs moderated in this thread are people who come in and cause trouble. Problem being, no one here is going to go to a Mod and say, "Hey, that person is causing trouble, please come and ban him?" That ain't the way.....anyway, just a suggestion. Ask questions, stick the boot in after if required. Having an easy life is all about having open communication channels. Just thought I'd stick my grey haired opinion in....



yeh i got such a lovely pm

and anwyay wtf is a yank doing bak in here looking to vause shit or threaten to close the thread wat doesent even need moderating?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

U were protecting a snitch. Do u work for the feds.lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U were protecting a snitch. Do u work for the feds.lol


yes..........


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> I think most of the lads would respond and give you an idea of what is happening in the thread if a polite PM was sent to them, Balzac. I really think the only thing that needs moderated in this thread are people who come in and cause trouble. Problem being, no one here is going to go to a Mod and say, "Hey, that person is causing trouble, please come and ban him?" That ain't the way.....anyway, just a suggestion. Ask questions, stick the boot in after if required. Having an easy life is all about having open communication channels. Just thought I'd stick my grey haired opinion in....


That just about sums my thoughts up on the situation


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol......i know your one of the good guys m8. Just take a back seat. An insult on this thread means u r liked


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Lol......i know your one of the good guys m8. Just take a back seat. An insult on this thread means u r liked


I like how you guys treat me like a troll because i'm one of the Mod's that does his job instead to instigating fights.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I like how you guys treat me like a troll because i'm one of the Mod's that does his job instead to instigating fights.


in the uk we dont call trolls trolls we call em.......................knobs

lmao j/k hahaha


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 16, 2012)

Go knob somewhere else


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

so thats everyone speekin now and thisIS the right thread lol???????


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

so where do all the cool kids hang then lol..im bakef


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Can u not fuckin mod the thread and keep ur fuckin mouth shut, do ur JOB and fuck up for a while, the thread was alright till u opened up ur fat mouth!


hows u mg u in the big smoke? been on the sr yet to order?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

did u get my pm ukrg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm working at home m8, Silk road, what a fuckin nightmare lol. My m8 set me up an account on it on his laptop, took about a week to get the bank to transfer funds into my sango account cos of easter, when I finally got the bitcoins into the SR account my m8 forgot the fuckin withdrawal pin! That was last tuesday, they make u wait 7 days for a new pin now so hopefully get my first order in tomoro. Couldn't beleive it when he said "what pin?" after all this waitin could've killed him


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

Likin the sound of the yellow polm from the uk vendor, says it's like the smoke older ones remember from
80s 90s, that and some nice coke. My m8s lookin for 100 acid lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u get my pm ukrg?


yeh replied


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

answer my latest pm asap please ukrg


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Likin the sound of the yellow polm from the uk vendor, says it's like the smoke older ones remember from
> 80s 90s, that and some nice coke. My m8s lookin for 100 acid lol



ive had 3 8th of the yellow pollen fucking beutiful is all i can, all weighed 3.6 n all delivered in 48hrs


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> answer my latest pm asap please ukrg



...............................................


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> answer my latest pm asap please ukrg


was just thinking what fucking pm haha


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Billy i took your word for it lad but ya gotta be kiddin me this balzac89 dude is a cock suckin penis eatin bollock chewin super champion fuck were they found this lad from i dont know but he sure as hell dont take the hint so ill spell it out for ya u cunt G E T T H E F U C K O U T T A H E A R U M U P P E T! !


Sorry Cheds, but my OCD is taking over and I cant resist any longer, if your gonna spell it out at least spell it correctly. "HERE" not "hear"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> answer my latest pm asap please ukrg


sorry pal yehs orted now chel yer shit


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

sorry m8 i was getting confused again lol its that fucking spelling lol defo not these vicodin lololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry m8 i was getting confused again lol its that fucking spelling lol defo not these vicodin lololol


yeh sure NOT the vicodin lol tosser


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sure NOT the vicodin lol tosser



lmao it sorted now anyway lolol ya git


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Sorry Cheds, but my OCD is taking over and I cant resist any longer, if your gonna spell it out at least spell it correctly. "HERE" not "hear"


Sorry lad thats the stella spellin there hahahahahaha ow well on to the next pint can lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ive had 3 8th of the yellow pollen fucking beutiful is all i can, all weighed 3.6 n all delivered in 48hrs


Yeah m8, looks and sounds like stuff I got round here years ago, thot I'd never see it again and then SR came along and it's def the first thing I'm ordering, hopefully I get all sorted tomoro. Nxt time I top up think I'm goina thro a good few quid on and treat myself


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sorry lad thats the stella spellin there hahahahahaha ow well on to the next pint can lol


chedz pissed up spelling is uk legand lololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

my spellings perfectil have u know


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sorry lad thats the stella spellin there hahahahahaha ow well on to the next pint can lol


Haha Stella from human to wife beater serving 6 years in 8 pints.

Whats this SR &Yellow Pollen, prob just me being a thick cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

dont post too much bout it boys pm


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

just got 4 of my blue cheese cracked1/2"(cheerz 2 all involved)lol got them in the jiffys and poropegator easy pleased im doing themm 12/12 from???????


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> just got 4 of my blue cheese cracked1/2"(cheerz 2 all involved)lol


see how nice are in here gaz we even help thick cunts who dont no how to germ seeds lmfao


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> see how nice are in here gaz we even help thick cunts who dont no how to germ seeds lmfao


know man and all we get is slated lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chedz pissed up spelling is uk legand lololol


Fuck off sambo your just a junkie lmfao


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

he did admit to being an ass.......

and it is just the internet......lol.


IC3M4L3 said:


> and anwyay wtf is a yank doing bak in here looking to vause shit or threaten to close the thread wat doesent even need moderating?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

Evening guys, just waiting on Game of Thrones coming on..............Ive had a bag of frozen peas on my eyes most of the day and the swelling has went down big time......


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Evening guys, just waiting on Game of Thrones coming on..............Ive had a bag of frozen peas on my eyes most of the day and the swelling has went down big time......


what episode m8?

no 3 of season 2?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Pussy... what the fuck kind of manly man needs to attend t their bruises. Wear em proud!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> he did admit to being an ass.......
> 
> and it is just the internet......lol.



always sitting on the fence is old dst,

i dont give a fuck how respected u are the bloke was a nobhead fact.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lmfao billy ya soft cunt how did a women get to do rhat ri ya fella fuck id hold me head in shame ya wally lmfaolooks like she caught ya a gooden to lmfao you nothern lads need to start beatin the wemon by the look of thimgs


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what episode m8?
> 
> no 3 of season 2?


Thats the one, just about to start.....hate fucking adverts though


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> always sitting on the fence is old dst,
> 
> i dont give a fuck how respected u are the bloke was a nobhead fact.


LIKE.....lol


and cheds u cheeky fucker lol im clones only now andnoeve do more than 9



supersillybilly said:


> Thats the one, just about to start.....hate fucking adverts though


shoulda donwloaded it mate saves teh fucking adverts coz they TAKE THE PISS


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

thats why im asking cause i already got 1n 2


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

I never said he didn't need a caining lad. And I also mentioned he should go about his moderating with better communication channels (I shall re-quote myself if thee wisheth). I also said the thread didn't really need moderating.......fence? Me? What with my medical history?

I am just not going to start calling people cunts and all the rest of it when all you young jedis are doing such a fine job. These are the things you will learn as you grow older with the internet force young padawan. When my jedi internet writing skills are required I am but a mere thought away.....

And I know you don't give a fuk, you don't need to clarify that...


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahahahahaha.



IC3M4L3 said:


> LIKE.....lol
> 
> 
> and cheds u cheeky fucker lol im clones only now andnoeve do more than 9
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> I never said he didn't need a caining lad. And I also mentioned he should go about his moderating with better communication channels (I shall re-quote myself if thee wisheth). I also said the thread didn't really need moderating.......fence? Me? What with my medical history?
> 
> I am just not going to start calling people cunts and all the rest of it when all you young jedis are doing such a fine job. These are the things you will learn as you grow older with the internet force young padawan. When my jedi internet writing skills are required I am but a mere thought away.....
> 
> And I know you don't give a fuk, you don't need to clarify that...


fair enough m8, finished.

im30yr old by the way aint just started using the net lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fair enough m8, finished.
> 
> im30yr old by the way aint just started using the net lmao


NO it took u 10 yrs to work out wat a mouse and keyboard was for
seems like ive been given a invite of mytorrent site thanx but wankers they took 10 off me not so long bak summet tells me the math dont work out here


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

na powering me im wrecked and always clone lol....still propagate your seed like cuttings lol


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

I know, you mentioned your age before otherwise I wouldn't have referred to you as being younger. And I know you haven't just started using the internet, lol.....I am also not really a Jedi! Although I am still trying to use mind tricks on the Mrs...if I learn any, I'll be sure to send some your way, sounds like you need the power too.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

i know all the bird shit i think,or do any off us lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

nothing id like more than to do sum cuttings of what ive got but
1--never done em
2--no hormone stu or that jel
3 dont get the strip light till tomorrow 6400k


but the main issue is the hormone power or jel stuff

ima go and take sum pics


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nothing id like more than to do sum cuttings of what ive got but
> 1--never done em
> 2--no hormone stu or that jel
> 3 dont get the strip light till tomorrow 6400k
> ...


Remove the signature please.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

what u think




CATARACT said:


> Remove the signature please.




can u hear sumfink???? dindet know shit talked


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey cateract, best you don't have a look at the thread tags then  fucking grass.

UKRG, no need for hormones, people have been cloning for year and years prior to the availability of homrones and suhc, i often just shove the thing in some coco or soil, shove a pint glass over the top and bingo, it's my opiion that hormones and suhc are not a requirement, they just speed things up, nothing more.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hey cateract, best you don't have a look at the thread tags then  fucking grass.
> 
> UKRG, no need for hormones, people have been cloning for year and years prior to the availability of homrones and suhc, i often just shove the thing in some coco or soil, shove a pint glass over the top and bingo, it's my opiion that hormones and suhc are not a requirement, they just speed things up, nothing more.


yeh knowing what branches to cut tho int it and sient mine to far into flower now was thinking of using the number 6 plant,,,

phtoto 6 and stil havent a clue wich strain is shcih out the 2 any idead maytey


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

ive cloned a bud that snapped off before and it only had a tiny stick on it. the bud hairs or pistils or woteva the term is just die off and leafs grow. it easy do really


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

You can cut ANY branch  and doesn't matter if it's flowering, once it roots out (a clone taken from a flowerin plant in my experience will root a lot faster) it will then just reveg if you put under propper lighting and bam 

cloning is piss easy, so long as you keep your humidity up it's hard to go wrong, hell, first clones i ever got were my exo cheese and that was before i even had a grow under my belt and they di just great even without humidity domes  ust sat em in their peat pellets ontop of the soil of some pots with seedlings in


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nothing id like more than to do sum cuttings of what ive got but
> 1--never done em
> 2--no hormone stu or that jel
> 3 dont get the strip light till tomorrow 6400k
> ...


interesting signature wish we had a like bottom 
well rep work the same for u ?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, don't take the sig as true F A B, there is no proof so to speak, other than a paste o cateracts PM and cateract defending grassing and not refuting the accusation made agaisnt him


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You can cut ANY branch  and doesn't matter if it's flowering, once it roots out (a clone taken from a flowerin plant in my experience will root a lot faster) it will then just reveg if you put under propper lighting and bam
> 
> cloning is piss easy, so long as you keep your humidity up it's hard to go wrong, hell, first clones i ever got were my exo cheese and that was before i even had a grow under my belt and they di just great even without humidity domes  ust sat em in their peat pellets ontop of the soil of some pots with seedlings in


well i made that box dident i with a 6400k strip in the top(getting bak tomorrow)

what u suggest to keep the muidiy up coz obv its to small for a radiator,
i stil got the pop bottles from before
and is ther a angle i should cut at as close to the branch yeh


and i take it NOT a fan leaf lol


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, don't take the sig as true F A B, there is no proof so to speak, other than a paste o cateracts PM and cateract defending grassing and not refuting the accusation made agaisnt him


oh i didnt take it as true just for signature 
seen him around enough in past to form my own opinion


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> oh i didnt take it as true just for signature
> seen him around enough in past to form my own opinion


is the enermy off my enermy truely my friend?
hahahaha u calmed down now fab then? not wanting any the uk lot to fly usa so u can shoot them now and bury them in ya vast acres?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

I believe you actually can root out a fan leaf 

As to the angle of cutting, i just chop mine off anyold how with some scissors, and then just use an old stanley blade and cut at a roughly 45 degree angle to make it pointy, and then slice up the middle of the stem about 1cm if that makes sense. As to humifdity, i often just stick an upturned pintglass over the top and make a small hole in the soil so that air can get in and out. I'll draw you a shiny happy picture in the mornig if i'm not making sense


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i made that box dident i with a 6400k strip in the top(getting bak tomorrow)
> 
> what u suggest to keep the muidiy up coz obv its to small for a radiator,
> i stil got the pop bottles from before
> ...


You can technically clone from the stem of a leaf, seen it done in floating water but not with an mj plant (so dont quote me on that for us). One good tip I have always found handy is to disturb the cells that will be below ur medium, best way I have found is to slit the stem in 2 and use the reverse of the scaple blade and "rough up" the part that will be in the medium.


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I believe you actually can root out a fan leaf


Beat me to it!


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

As for humidity I used a £9 propergation tank from B&Q, I know its normally frowned upon but I had sitting water in the bottom of it and never failed to root a clone. Just kept the medium moist and under 24hr light


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3, if you want to make a natural and organic rooting hormone, go out and find a willow tree, cut some branch off (preferably newer growth - and it needs to be alive). Steep in hot water fro 20 minutes and then leave overnight. The following day remove all the material and your liquid is a natural rooting tea. Dip clone in that before planting. Use to feed clones as well (use equal parts of water though. Don't keep for too long as it goes a bit rank after a month. Willow bark contains loads of auxins which is the hormone used for plant growth. This is also what is contained in the shop bought products (auxins).


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, and you can also root a cutting in a shot glass in a shaded corner. I have one going the now actually, lol. It's just showing stubs for the start of roots


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is the enermy off my enermy truely my friend?
> hahahaha u calmed down now fab then? not wanting any the uk lot to fly usa so u can shoot them now and bury them in ya vast acres?


calmed down i thought i was always calm ?
dont have gun might just have to trow rocks or we could just get fucked up and forget about it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

ok then tomorrow il post some better pics and u can tell wer to cut


DST willow tree? really? obvioulsy uve not red the posts on wat its like wer i like willows ......not CHACE

i was thinking if getting a small pot,taking the cutting and stikking it into the medium in the cum and putting a upside down pop bottle on top,,,and then have the light on constantly il try one at first il use a lower branch

does the split up the middle and roughlt the endges work anyone?

i also herd of taking a glass fill half way with water clingy on top with small hole and sit the clone stalk thru the hole into the water and thats it until u see roots growing out then u pot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

this thread is bgetting ever do popular

OHHHH a heatmat like they use in lizardgwareums

i think i can get one of them


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Seriously, it wil take a while longer, but you can get cuttings to root in a glass jar. It just takes ages. Just make sure you don't put them in the direct sun. In fact mine is on my bookshelf (my shot glass dog cut experiemnt, lol).

And if there is a park anywhere near you with water, there will be a willow tree.


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

The idea is to maximize the amount of cells available to sprout roots, so when you cut at an angle and split the stem you are increasing the surface area available for the roots to start sprouting from


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> The idea is to maximize the amount of cells available to sprout roots, so when you cut at an angle and split the stem you are increasing the surface area available for the roots to start sprouting from


ok cool il use a small bottom branch tomorrow put into a small pot of moint coco under the 6400k 24-0?

cut on a angle to maximaise root growth and ruoghen the flat surface made from the cut


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> calmed down i thought i was always calm ?
> dont have gun might just have to trow rocks or we could just get fucked up and forget about it



haha wasnt me fella u said it too so im cool. no issues with me haha. plus the only stoning i like is with a pipe or reefa sod the throwing stones haha
was all fun really always is to me wen it over internet, alot more serious issues in the world after all.
seems the cat has alot unfriendlys out there, now this i like. the plot thinkens...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

OH look now sigs are being altered lol what fun


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

Time for a little rant, the mrs is watching that fucking Made in chelsea bollox and I think the 1 thing that infuriates more is having to watch the essex cunts, what a load of bollox this is, all these twats with rich mummy and daddies that think they are top business men that need pa's etc need a good fucking slap. Take all their money away and they wouldnt have a fucking clue in business or life infact! I would love to be left in a room with all the blokes so I could smash fuck out of every single one of them! What a bunch of cunts!

Rant over and the only reason its on is so I can watch the football in peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Time for a little rant, the mrs is watching that fucking Made in chelsea bollox and I think the 1 thing that infuriates more is having to watch the essex cunts, what a load of bollox this is, all these twats with rich mummy and daddies that think they are top business men that need pa's etc need a good fucking slap. Take all their money away and they wouldnt have a fucking clue in business or life infact! I would love to be left in a room with all the blokes so I could smash fuck out of every single one of them! What a bunch of cunts!
> 
> Rant over and the only reason its on is so I can watch the football in peace


you do know its fake rite? i.e they go on the storys theyve been told but then propper embellish them lol so fake and gay and most imortantly AMERICAN well we copied the americans show for the essex on

mate i poty u haveing to suffer that torture


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Time for a little rant, the mrs is watching that fucking Made in chelsea bollox and I think the 1 thing that infuriates more is having to watch the essex cunts, what a load of bollox this is, all these twats with rich mummy and daddies that think they are top business men that need pa's etc need a good fucking slap. Take all their money away and they wouldnt have a fucking clue in business or life infact! I would love to be left in a room with all the blokes so I could smash fuck out of every single one of them! What a bunch of cunts!
> 
> Rant over and the only reason its on is so I can watch the football in peace


rather smash the fuck out the women from that show mayb from the back so i could abuse them for offending my ears and mind.
that shite is pure evil and i woodnt allow it in my house at all hahahahaha. feeling ya pain


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok cool il use a small bottom branch tomorrow put into a small pot of moint coco under the 6400k 24-0?
> 
> cut on a angle to maximaise root growth and ruoghen the flat surface made from the cut


I mean not the surface from the cut but about an inch up the stem, so roughen upwards from the bottom about an inch (the part that will be under the soil or in the rockwool etc)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> I mean not the surface from the cut but about an inch up the stem, so roughen upwards from the bottom about an inch (the part that will be under the soil or in the rockwool etc)


7
i get ya now like the up the bottom of the stal part rouchen it up so it can root out more freely

cool summet to do tomorow and if its gunna dies im sure id know in a day or 3


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is the clone in a shot glass on book shelf. Works if you have to do it.....






Roots starting...slowly


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you do know its fake rite? i.e they go on the storys theyve been told but then propper embellish them lol so fake and gay and most imortantly AMERICAN well we copied the americans show for the essex on
> 
> mate i poty u haveing to suffer that torture


Yes I know its all fake cause there shit fucking actors in both the bullshit programmes! but the people are real and I would still wanna break each and everyones jaw for just breathing oxygen the daft twats!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Yes I know its all fake cause there shit fucking actors in both the bullshit programmes! but the people are real and I would still wanna break each and everyones jaw for just breathing oxygen the daft twats!


and break each and every burds back doors in too no doubt


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and break each and every burds back doors in too no doubt


no comment, the mrs can see what im writing


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Here is the clone in a shot glass on book shelf. Works if you have to do it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guessing its the bookshelf that makes it a successful way to clone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> no comment, the mrs can see what im writing


well ask her if you can give a demonstation to make the point :O LOL

how long that been in the glass mate? and in daylight but not direct i take it


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 7
> i get ya now like the up the bottom of the stal part rouchen it up so it can root out more freely
> 
> cool summet to do tomorow and if its gunna dies im sure id know in a day or 3


yeah the roots start from the disturbed cells. give it a bash and let us know how you get on.
I also found rooting hormone powder is better than the gels for some reason


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ask her if you can give a demonstation to make the point :O LOL
> 
> how long that been in the glass mate? and in daylight but not direct i take it


If I disturb her watching this bollox I will get stabbed and will never get to watch a game on tv in peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> yeah the roots start from the disturbed cells. give it a bash and let us know how you get on.
> I also found rooting hormone powder is better than the gels for some reason


yeh yorkie told me that too and only about 8 qwid on ebay or less

il do it tomorrow dunno wich to try as ive got the box lined with thick mylar(grow tent panels) and a 6400k to clip to the lid that wil be fine u reckon? take the cut rough the edges and put into coco and a inch? NO nutes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> If I disturb her watching this bollox I will get stabbed and will never get to watch a game on tv in peace


we ahem we know who the man of that household os then dont we lol ,,,,,is any house hols any difffrent


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we ahem we know who the man of that household os then dont we lol ,,,,,is any house hols any difffrent


same way here in usa mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> same way here in usa mate



lol same all over the globe then
il say it agan
ANY man who says its HIS house and THEY run the house is a out and out LIER lmao


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh yorkie told me that too and only about 8 qwid on ebay or less
> 
> il do it tomorrow dunno wich to try as ive got the box lined with thick mylar(grow tent panels) and a 6400k to clip to the lid that wil be fine u reckon? take the cut rough the edges and put into coco and a inch? NO nutes


Its pointless using nutes when their isnt a root system to absorb them, I would personnally use the box with the light as I think letting it do it naturally in daylight would take longer.

yeah bury the bottom in your medium about an inch or so and you will be spot on.

I think the powder works better because when it gets moist it turns it into a paste type of thing where as gels could wash away easier (possible but thats just my logic)


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol same all over the globe then
> il say it agan
> ANY man who says its HIS house and THEY run the house is a out and out LIER lmao


I can honestly say my mrs is the boss in this house! she keeps my feet on the ground and never a truer saying that behind every strong bloke is a stronger woman!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol same all over the globe then
> il say it agan
> ANY man who says its HIS house and THEY run the house is a out and out LIER lmao



step up lads and b counted hahaha. no no no. has the world gone mad??? women in power?? women running house holds ? 
next you will b saying they can drive well haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> Its pointless using nutes when their isnt a root system to absorb them, I would personnally use the box with the light as I think letting it do it naturally in daylight would take longer.
> 
> yeah bury the bottom in your medium about an inch or so and you will be spot on.
> 
> I think the powder works better because when it gets moist it turns it into a paste type of thing where as gels could wash away easier (possible but thats just my logic)


sahme self rasing fire wont work 

anyways il give it a go witha lowe rbranch tomorrow the worst case ive losta lower branc no big deal best case i got a extra plant! but im thinking the box closed iwth the think mylar and the 1ft strip light its only 7 watts will be heat enough i rekon or u think pop bottole too


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol same all over the globe then
> il say it agan
> ANY man who says its HIS house and THEY run the house is a out and out LIER lmao


what they really mean by that is they work and pay for the house but dont run shit
and people who say that always do it when not in presense of the real boss running house 

like saying my money 
no it is hers u just carry it in your wallet for her


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> what they really mean by that is they work and pay for the house but dont run shit
> and people who say that always do it when not in presense of the real boss running house
> 
> like saying my money
> no it is hers u just carry it in your wallet for her


exaktly its like i open my wallet wat do u need hun? she jjust takes the wallet

ASAP sz for the divvy questions but im new to clones and coco from seed so il get sum coco out me bag tomorrow and flush it thru to get any old nutes out and let it dry for a bit inder the 600


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> I can honestly say my mrs is the boss in this house! she keeps my feet on the ground and never a truer saying that behind every strong bloke is a stronger woman!


thats awesome


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sahme self rasing fire wont work
> 
> anyways il give it a go witha lowe rbranch tomorrow the worst case ive losta lower branc no big deal best case i got a extra plant! but im thinking the box closed iwth the think mylar and the 1ft strip light its only 7 watts will be heat enough i rekon or u think pop bottole too


I used to have a box with a T5 110w prop light mounted in it over the top of a propergation chamber to keep the humidity up, so add the pop bottle if you dont have a proper chamber.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Clear-Plastic-Full-Size-Seed-Propagator-Lids-for-seed-trays-/170824768838?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item27c5f31d46

that would do the same job


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> exaktly its like i open my wallet wat do u need hun? she jjust takes the wallet



i know guys here give their whole check to old lady and she gives them $5 a day 
hell one guy i worked for his wife even picked up his check he never even gets to see it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> thats awesome


being from usa u tried ghost train wreck? is it as good asall the hype?
wots the best strain there at mo?


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> I used to have a box with a T5 110w prop light mounted in it over the top of a propergation chamber to keep the humidity up, so add the pop bottle if you dont have a proper chamber.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Clear-Plastic-Full-Size-Seed-Propagator-Lids-for-seed-trays-/170824768838?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item27c5f31d46
> 
> that would do the same job


i just use a sterite 16 qt clear plastic sweater box with a sheet of plexiglas over top with 2 cfl bulbs 
works everytime


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

Ukrg I'm not trying to be a cunny funt, but how the hell can you program, yet type like that ^^^???


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> i know guys here give their whole check to old lady and she gives them $5 a day
> hell one guy i worked for his wife even picked up his check he never even gets to see it


my mrs just empties my wallet and also nicks my bank card when she knows money is going into the account, i dont mind tho I know she sorts all the bills out with it and stops me going out and blowing it all on random useless shit.


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> being from usa u tried ghost train wreck? is it as good asall the hype?
> wots the best strain there at mo?


havent had a chance to yet mate
atm i got blackjack, green poison, and mindbender going 
as for one i would most like to try is plushberry but whenever i have funds it is always sold out 
but maybe can score it with the tude 420 promo 
but that usally when all the good stuff is sold out unless u got lightning fast relaxes when promo starts


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ukrg I'm not trying to be a cunny funt, but how the hell can you program, yet type like that ^^^???



what?...........


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

evening chaps  hope your day has been as productive as mine, a tangarine dream seedling and made a new scrog net....................................


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> evening chaps  hope your day has been as productive as mine, a tangarine dream seedling and made a new scrog net....................................View attachment 2125010



nice but who's football goal did u nick that from ?


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> nice but who's football goal did u nick that from ?


 lol pea net m8 and bits from a canvas wardrobe, its gonna be for a single sour cream scrog im planning...............worked ok on the last one ( check my sig ) keeps the canopy level


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> nice but who's football goal did u nick that from ?


wow a yank that knows what real football is! nice screen tho delvite


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> wow a yank that knows what real football is! nice screen tho delvite


 ..............................he ment to say soccer  thanx bud, if i want smaller holes i just add another layer  it 4" atm but add another it becomes 2"


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

wot size u think best del? for scrog holes


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> wow a yank that knows what real football is! nice screen tho delvite


hey i like u UK lads kind of a rough lot but good mates
i dont even watch usa football 
fucking overpaid jocks


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol pea net m8 and bits from a canvas wardrobe, its gonna be for a single sour cream scrog im planning...............worked ok on the last one ( check my sig ) keeps the canopy level


got to run mates got school but i will for sure give it a look tonight 
peace mates


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> hey i like u UK lads kind of a rough lot but good mates
> i dont even watch usa football
> fucking overpaid jocks


I havent been back on here long but they are full of banter but welcoming too! Most in the US just dont get banter or our sense humor.

I will have to keep an eye out for some pea nets! always considered a scrog grow but never done it yet


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot size u think best del? for scrog holes


 i use between 4 n 2 inch but ive read of ppl usin 1inch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ukrg I'm not trying to be a cunny funt, but how the hell can you program, yet type like that ^^^???


i know mate can do java and html,php,mysqland the shitw orks wen im done so in answer to ur question 

i dont have a fucking clue but it works,,like that poker site i just made no real money but u can play and chat and it works fucking brilliant

here,,i cant play for shit lol

http://trichomechat.x10.mx/index.php

like the chatroom i put on the side of it(if u use chat dont need password just eneter username and clik submit
http://trichomechat.x10.mx/chat/


dunno how but shitw orks lol


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate can do java and html and the shitw orks wen im done so in answer to ur question
> 
> i dont have a fucking clue but it works,,like that poker site i just made no real money but u can play and chat and it works fucking brilliant


ok now i understand 
i thought he was talking about me lol
i was like wtf


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

well do ya still propagate you seeds and treat them clones?????????ie humidity need 2 be same? dome,heat plugged on it


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> I havent been back on here long but they are full of banter but welcoming too! Most in the US just dont get banter or our sense humor.
> 
> I will have to keep an eye out for some pea nets! always considered a scrog grow but never done it yet


 i wanna do a 16 oz single in a 15litre council bin  after my big bang i got goin of course .........5-6 weeks left and then ive got the tange to work with but im mothering her


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> I havent been back on here long but they are full of banter but welcoming too! Most in the US just dont get banter or our sense humor.
> 
> I will have to keep an eye out for some pea nets! always considered a scrog grow but never done it yet


i dont know about that 
my usa mates we have same kind of threads like this but we just steal someones thread and throw a party 
like ?? thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/515902-a-148.html#post7304681


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> well do ya still propagate you seeds and treat them clones?????????ie humidity need 2 be same? dome,heat plugged on it


...............you lost me m8


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...............you lost me m8


i could be wrong but i think he means do you treat your seedlings as clones 
same hum and other stuff


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> i dont know about that
> my usa mates we have same kind of threads like this but we just steal someones thread and throw a party
> like ?? thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/515902-a-148.html#post7304681


good luck throwing a party in this one, you will all get ripped to pieces and leave with your tail between ur legs, we are a sick bunch of fucks and an island race that loves to fight haha

what 16oz off a single plant under a scrog screen?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

fuck the fuck of fab ur nothing but a shit stiring mug thats all u done since u joined this site

watch this cunt boys hes a wrongon


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> i could be wrong but i think he means do you treat your seedlings as clones
> same hum and other stuff


ah  pop the usin the paper towel then just soil them, my humiditys always up 60% in my mother/clone tent because i extract from the bud room into there  only dome the clones for a lil while


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol pea net m8 and bits from a canvas wardrobe, its gonna be for a single sour cream scrog im planning...............worked ok on the last one ( check my sig ) keeps the canopy level


might want to go easy with the nutes on the sour cream..heres a pis of my sour cream on the left before i killed it with nutes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

was gunna loggof but i suppose il wait a while lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> good luck throwing a party in this one, you will all get ripped to pieces and leave with your tail between ur legs, we are a sick bunch of fucks and an island race that loves to fight haha
> 
> what 16oz off a single plant under a scrog screen?


like this m8....................................[video]http://storage.inbradley.com/2012/03/07/watch-400w-hps-scrog-1plant-450gr-harvest/[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the fuck of fab ur nothing but a shit stiring mug thats all u done since u joined this site
> 
> watch this cunt boys hes a wrongon



see i got a fab fan


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> see i got a fab fan


F.A.B.

lolzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> might want to go easy with the nutes on the sour cream..heres a pis of my sour cream on the left before i killed it with nutes


ive worked with the gen for a year m8, i tested the purple by temp drop theory last time > check my sig


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> see i got a fab fan


...................he gives gr8 tanning advice


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

asap said:


> good luck throwing a party in this one, you will all get ripped to pieces and leave with your tail between ur legs, we are a sick bunch of fucks and an island race that loves to fight haha
> 
> what 16oz off a single plant under a scrog screen?



never would consider that mate 
this is your guys thread im just trying to tag along 
but if u dont want me here especially after what other posted thats understandable


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

going to bed just managed to get sum weed delivered,,thoud i was gunna be in for a swaety night

does anyone else get sweats n stuf wen not had weed? fuk im a weed junkie
anyways thanx for all the help guys il rep u all tomorow,,,,well apart from FAB he removed my sig so hes a smelly bannana
#
take care and 

BOO!


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> ive worked with the gen for a year m8, i tested the purple by temp drop theory last time > check my sig


just thought i mention it...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

alot of u boys have a bit more of a life than my sad existence lol u dont want fab ''tagging along no''

so do 1


----------



## asap (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> never would consider that mate
> this is your guys thread im just trying to tag along
> but if u dont want me here especially after what other posted thats understandable


Im cool with whatever aslong as no one tries to cause me or anyone I respect on here problems.

Delvite that is fucking epic, I would get a set up in a tent just to do that once I have got off the ground with my set up.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> just thought i mention it...


thanx m8 i take all info on board, im an overcautious grower or i will be with this 1 all eggs in 1 basket


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

fuk me what happened to this been a uk t hread,,,like bradford been a uk town i sppouse

HELLO UKERS WER HAV U GONE LOL wtf


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> going to bed just managed to get sum weed delivered,,thoud i was gunna be in for a swaety night
> 
> does anyone else get sweats n stuf wen not had weed? fuk im a weed junkie
> anyways thanx for all the help guys il rep u all tomorow,,,,well apart from FAB he removed my sig so hes a smelly bannana
> ...


who removed your sig?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> wow seems like u got me confused with u
> since u the only one starting shit


because most dont read nuffin but this thread i seen ur shit in many a thread........................


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

*New thread un known bag/auto 250hps coco grow
hows this no going as a link?

*


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

buckets, bongs n pipes......................................just a thought


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> who removed your sig?


dunnomate u moaned about it then it was gone,,,or did i remove it? oh i dont know mate tbh i aint gta c lue eitherway ur a smelly bannana


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> because most dont read nuffin but this thread i seen ur shit in many a thread........................


so u took it upon your self to follow me around and start shit on threads im on ?
or was it u just couldnt stand me and UK mates were getting along?


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunnomate u moaned about it then it was gone,,,or did i remove it? oh i dont know mate tbh i aint gta c lue eitherway ur a smelly bannana


dude i wasnt moaning about it i loved it even repped u for it 
put it back up ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> *New thread un known bag/auto 250hps coco grow
> hows this no going as a link?
> 
> *


https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/513200-new-thread-un-known-bag.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> dude i wasnt moaning about it i loved it even repped u for it
> put it back up ?


cant remmber what it said now and thats noshit,,,look u sit here hhinkine yeh w/eva but mate belive me wen i say i dont remmber NOTHING let alone a hr ago but i can code a websiste with my eyes closed lol :O

peace out guys im going to masturbate over slut pupppies 6


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> yep 12 inchs ask your mom


WA wa WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

U KNOW LIKE A BAD JOKE ON TELE


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant remmber what it said now and thats noshit,,,look u sit here hhinkine yeh w/eva but mate belive me wen i say i dont remmber NOTHING let alone a hr ago but i can code a websiste with my eyes closed lol :O
> 
> peace out guys im going to masturbate over slut pupppies 6


.......................peace out bud, im gunna bang the bitches from slut puppies 6  gotta repot n start the lst'ing tmoz night peeps


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/513200-new-thread-un-known-bag.html


cheerz man!!


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 16, 2012)

this angel hearts really impressing like


----------



## F A B (Apr 16, 2012)

well i didnt mean for it to post all that but its ok i remember u from before
peace out mates


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no u twat i see the shit u caused in threads i didnt have no part of it didnt even post but i see it!
> 
> ''or was it u just couldnt stand me and UK mates were getting along'' lmfao are u 12


Remove the signature please.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

asap got that email will get sent 2mora recorded so theres proof of it being sent m8, enjoy maybe ur find the next exo,pyscho??? who nos they are some of the oldest skunk#1 u can buy.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah fab u should just fuck off.
> you in with all the mods, u there lil tool they use to cause shit or defend them.
> can b polite keep peace but if others dont want u here then do one.
> any1 doubt newuser he ent talking rubbish. this fella as slippery if not worse then the cat, he gets passes by admin also. threatens shoot peeps and follows a group cluster fuck mods. me cheds and ssb had a wee run in a while a go.


thanks mdb u no i dont talk no shit, and get some bloody credit lolol


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thanks mdb u no i dont talk no shit, and get some bloody credit lolol


Remove the signature please.

Thanks.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

how unrelated is our run in with the mods yest to fab turning up getting chummy?
im a poor man til midweek.but i will get that credit man.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> shit man ur bro looks ALOT like ur mum poor guy, he liked it deep anyway 2 hands at points the dirty mum looking boy................


Please remove the signature.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

why what ya gonna do cat go grass me again to some mod saying i threatend to grass now the dirty dog is saying im a grass lmao


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no problem always here to help stickygreen.com see ya soon grass



You wont be seeing me. Just remove the signature and i am asking nicely now.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> You wont be seeing me. Just remove the signature and i am asking nicely now.


ask un nicely for all i give a shit its staying ur a grass


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ask un nicely for all i give a shit its staying ur a grass


I dont think so mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I dont think so mate.


well most the site do.............................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 16, 2012)

this thread is temp locked... this is wot im expecting to see in the morning, dont let me down hahahahahhhahahahahahahah
bed is calling for now tho..........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 16, 2012)

Gold is the the potty ..pot


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Please allow me to ask a favour if you don't mind, stop feeding the trolls the stinky bananas, and you will be more than a wee bit happier.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

morning wankers.........................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Please allow me to ask a favour if you don't mind, stop feeding the trolls the stinky bananas, and you will be more than a wee bit happier.


dont worry riu we dont feed trolls we chew em up,call them out n fuck em off!


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> morning wankers.........................



same to you wanker


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> same to you wanker


fuck off troll.................


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

lmao^^^^^

you been to bed yet lad? Or you been up all night staying guard on the thread? lol.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 17, 2012)

DST said:


> lmao^^^^^
> 
> you been to bed yet lad? Or you been up all night staying guard on the thread? lol.


you need a better guard..he might not be up to the task...........


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> you need a better guard..he might not be up to the task...........



you ready to stitch some more kippers mate ?

may have to go up in his Arsenal 
cheers mates


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

DST said:


> lmao^^^^^
> 
> you been to bed yet lad? Or you been up all night staying guard on the thread? lol.


i got a 17mnth old lil girl n 10day old boy i dont get much sleep m8


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> you ready to stitch some more kippers mate ?


i thought it was wankers mate


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got a 17mnth old lil girl n 10day old boy i dont get much sleep m8


Come on now. Lets get that signature off please.

Thanks.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

if i can get high with a pair of frogs to night im sure i can hang here


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

that any better????


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i thought it was wankers mate


stitch or wank all the same 


and could some one for the love of king and country please remove cat is a snitch so he will stfu up
he is distracting


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Come on now. Lets get that signature off please.
> 
> Thanks.


i think you pissed the man off..


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

If you don't have a bookshelf, don't bother trying it......


asap said:


> Im guessing its the bookshelf that makes it a successful way to clone





IC3M4L3 said:


> well ask her if you can give a demonstation to make the point :O LOL
> 
> how long that been in the glass mate? and in daylight but not direct i take it


Good question, must be at least a week or so....I totally forgot about it and saw it the other day and luckily enough topped it up with water in time.....


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that any better????


reads about the same to me 
but fitting


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that any better????



Lets see the proof then. You really need to grow up.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

^^^^ the sig just keeps getting better lol

Morning newuser,Just a wee quick look on here before work


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

That'll be a couple of years without sleep then......lol. It's no wonder nature automatically makes you love em...




newuserlol said:


> i got a 17mnth old lil girl n 10day old boy i dont get much sleep m8


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Lets see the proof then. You really need to grow up.


every1 has seen the proof as u no


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> every1 has seen the proof as u no


Grow up. Its over and done with. If i had so called grassed on you. You would not be here.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Grow up. Its over and done with. If i had so called grassed on you. You would not be here.



you threatened to grass that was more than enough, the sig will be going nowhere and see how welcome u are in here.............


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you threatened to grass that was more than enough, the sig will be going nowhere and see how welcome u are in here.............


That signature is going. Believe that.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> That signature is going. Believe that.



gonna grass again lmao.................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

gettin threats of violence now from cat lmao smooth..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning guys. Everyone who is not a regular on here or doesn't have any decent input, just fuck off. Especially u FAB. Remember u threated you were going to shoot me and bury me in your acres of garden. Seriously fuck off internet warrior. Cataract you really are a fucking idiot m8. Just leave and stick to your own site


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Everyone who is not a regular on here or doesn't have any decent input, just fuck off. Especially u FAB. Remember u threated you were going to shoot me and bury me in your acres of garden. Seriously fuck off internet warrior. Cataract you really are a fucking idiot m8. Just leave and stick to your own site


Fuck sake billy chill the fuck oot man.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Everyone who is not a regular on here or doesn't have any decent input, just fuck off. Especially u FAB. Remember u threated you were going to shoot me and bury me in your acres of garden. Seriously fuck off internet warrior. Cataract you really are a fucking idiot m8. Just leave and stick to your own site


i dont rememebr saying i would plant someone but 
the right asshole i might


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Fuck sake billy chill the fuck oot man.


but he said he stopped smoking and is better then us


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 17, 2012)

cat ,fab, go back over to ?? please.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> cat ,fab, go back over to ?? please.


woohoo fucking free for all


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> cat ,fab, go back over to ?? please.


I aint on that thread mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

Now that's what I reckon mods should be doing getting rid of the fuckin assholes that no1 else wants in there thread


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> cat ,fab, go back over to ?? please.


dont invite that bitch or others over there


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I aint on that thread mate.


guess not after your troll attempt on me there fail so horrible tomight 
seems u aint welcome here muchg more then me
but at least i got heart and stick up for self


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

you bitches said i got mods in pocket 
nope i got friends but its just me i can get banned as fast as you 
i tried to hang with u folks but u are hateful bitches


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> you bitches said i got mods in pocket
> nope i got friends but its just me i can get banned as fast as you
> i tried to hang with u folks but u are hateful bitches


go to bed fab....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> you bitches said i got mods in pocket
> nope i got friends but its just me i can get banned as fast as you
> i tried to hang with u folks but u are hateful bitches


Lmfao get the fuck outta here u batty !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

good morning ukers.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> you bitches said i got mods in pocket
> nope i got friends but its just me i can get banned as fast as you
> i tried to hang with u folks but u are hateful bitches


You can hang here but your attitude needs to change. You are the ultimate internert warrior, bites at fucking everything. Alot of "speech" from fellow UK'ers on here gets lost in translation to you guy over the pond. Its a close community we have her and when someone distrupts that, the UK'ers will let you know. Also there is no point in having an American mod, moderating us. Its just crazy if u ask me. I like this site and have meet good people and learned alot. My mission today is to sort this shit out with a bag of frozen peas on my eyes. lol


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao get the fuck outta here u batty !!


Come on chedz lets drop the signature. I did fuck all and you know it.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao get the fuck outta here u batty !!


not going anywhere mate


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You can hang here but your attitude needs to change. You are the ultimate internert warrior, bites at fucking everything. Alot of "speech" from fellow UK'ers on here gets lost in translation to you guy over the pond. Its a close community we have her and when someone distrupts that, the UK'ers will let you know. Also there is no point in having an American mod, moderating us. Its just crazy if u ask me. I like this site and have meet good people and learned alot. My mission today is to sort this shit out with a bag of frozen peas on my eyes. lol


Did you smash your heed billy boy. lol


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> asap got that email will get sent 2mora recorded so theres proof of it being sent m8, enjoy maybe ur find the next exo,pyscho??? who nos they are some of the oldest skunk#1 u can buy.


Awesome thanks! Well nothing like getting up realising I cant be arsed to go to work, ringing in "sick" then popping on here to find WW3 or is it WW15 now?? I havent been back around long and I werent an active user before really, just a reader back then, but since I have come back the old guard have been nothing but seriously fucking helpful and welcoming. So all the shit stirrers and keyboard warriors need to fuck off and leave the greatest thread on this whole site alone. This thread must be worth a few $$ to the site in advertising alone so Im surprised the powers that be don't give the fucking idiots the heave ho.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You can hang here but your attitude needs to change. You are the ultimate internert warrior, bites at fucking everything. Alot of "speech" from fellow UK'ers on here gets lost in translation to you guy over the pond. Its a close community we have her and when someone distrupts that, the UK'ers will let you know. Also there is no point in having an American mod, moderating us. Its just crazy if u ask me. I like this site and have meet good people and learned alot. My mission today is to sort this shit out with a bag of frozen peas on my eyes. lol


dude or mate u need to go back a few pages i was feeling the vibe and getting along till trolls started shit 

then another guy turned on me
if u want to sort shit out read back and see i was attacked first and left thread till u called me out 
dude and all u dudes or mates we can get along or do this all night til the ban
would rather get along


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> not going anywhere mate


FAB, Ive just read that last 10 pages or so and you seemed to be a sound guy......but the longer the conversation went the more of an arse u become. R u driking. lol


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Did you smash your heed billy boy. lol



you really should stfu up


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Right come on guys Drama stops here. Im going to get some pics o my DOGs......WOOF WOOF


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

For everyone who wants to know, a fat fucking cow headbutted me a cracker.....broken nose, 2 massive panda eyes. lol


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Did you smash your heed billy boy. lol



u really should stfu


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Is that like the Eastenders drum roll then Billy?


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> dude or mate u need to go back a few pages i was feeling the vibe and getting along till trolls started shit
> 
> then another guy turned on me
> if u want to sort shit out read back and see i was attacked first and left thread till u called me out
> ...


So what your saying there is you will happily sit and bitch until the thread gets locked? Im not looking to start another keyboard bashing contest but that seems like a threat when you read between the lines.


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> For everyone who wants to know, a fat fucking cow headbutted me a cracker.....broken nose, 2 massive panda eyes. lol


How are the eyes this morning buddy? can you open them yet?


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> FAB, Ive just read that last 10 pages or so and you seemed to be a sound guy......but the longer the conversation went the more of an arse u become. R u driking. lol



hey assholery brings it out in me


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> So what your saying there is you will happily sit and bitch until the thread gets locked? Im not looking to start another keyboard bashing contest but that seems like a threat when you read between the lines.


no i wouldnt want that and they wont lock u guys thread 
worse is they ban me 
but to u guys not worse
but i can play nice 
u seemed cool before and still seem that way


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> For everyone who wants to know, a fat fucking cow headbutted me a cracker.....broken nose, 2 massive panda eyes. lol


Ouch. I hope you beat that bitch to death m8.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

man this shit again. wot not enough threads on riu now.
if peeps wanna stay here then u need toe the line.
99per cent this forum bands together. lot friends here.
b honest think i will b back wen settles a little. enjoy lads and lasses im off shag ya mums/moms


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wtf this was the uk heaven but look wots happened its full of fuckin illegal immagrants shit we cant av a fuckin thread without the cunts now !!


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> How are the eyes this morning buddy? can you open them yet?


wtf a cow assualted him
or is that more uk slang


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> man this shit again. wot not enough threads on riu now.
> if peeps wanna stay here then u need toe the line.
> 99per cent this forum bands together. lot friends here.
> b honest think i will b back wen settles a little. enjoy lads and lasses im off shag ya mums/moms


that should fuck em off rolf


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

Landed in fuckin wrk today, no safety boots, Fuckin cunts makin me drive home and get them, goina take about an hour an a half


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> u really should stfu


Leave the scotts alone m8. they will chew your asshole.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf this was the uk heaven but look wots happened its full of fuckin illegal immagrants shit we cant av a fuckin thread without the cunts now !!



still is mate dont u welcome tourist ?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> man this shit again. wot not enough threads on riu now.
> if peeps wanna stay here then u need toe the line.
> 99per cent this forum bands together. lot friends here.
> b honest think i will b back wen settles a little. enjoy lads and lasses im off shag ya mums/moms


I am towing the line m8. I just done your ma. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Cow = not nice lady


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Leave the scotts alone m8. they will chew your asshole.



i didnt mention scots u retard 
stop trying to use me to draw heat off the fact u been called out as a snitch


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

Bed time little boy.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

1 question before i go. y r yanks in general so arrogant that they think they can chnge a old language i.e color =colour? mum =mom.
to b honest am to tired to think off more exaamples but u get my drift.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cow = not nice lady



oh i got u 
damn why she do that mate


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> oh i got u
> damn why she do that mate


You aint welcome here fab.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1 question before i go. y r yanks in general so arrogant that they think they can chnge a old language i.e color =colour? mum =mom.
> to b honest am to tired to think off more exaamples but u get my drift.


I aint no yank m8


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1 question before i go. y r yanks in general so arrogant that they think they can chnge a old language i.e color =colour? mum =mom.
> to b honest am to tired to think off more exaamples but u get my drift.


couldnt agree more! The other question has to be why do they think that their way is always the best way too? that stands with everything, they think they can save the world but half the time its the US that needs saving from itself


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> couldnt agree more! The other question has to be why do they think that their way is always the best way too? That stands with everything, they think they can save the world but half the time its the us that needs saving from itself



^^^^^^^^^^^^^ like


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1 question before i go. y r yanks in general so arrogant that they think they can chnge a old language i.e color =colour? mum =mom.
> to b honest am to tired to think off more exaamples but u get my drift.



u got me wrong mate i lived all over the world and different cultures 
i cant change shit
i can just try to adapt

i dont want to say usa ways are right and yours are wrong 
shit going by whati seen we have been so wrong 
yes im a yank and proud of it cause my forefathers stood along side yours in 2 wars to fight someone trying to tell people what to do


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> You aint welcome here fab.


never have bothered to look and see if there was a fucking welcome mat on door before entering
as for u grasser i dont think they got much love for u here either


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> u got me wrong mate i lived all over the world and different cultures
> i cant change shit
> i can just try to adapt
> 
> ...


One of my forefathers actually colonised the US! So another thing that fucking annoys me is that the US think history only goes back 100 years or so!! What a joke we have buildings that have been standing for a 1000 years or more.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;PeQAZsyucbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeQAZsyucbQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> couldnt agree more! The other question has to be why do they think that their way is always the best way too? that stands with everything, they think they can save the world but half the time its the US that needs saving from itself



cuz ourgovt is run by pimps
dont condem us we cant change out govt 
it was once for the people by the people now its just fuck you
our country shit on us


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> One of my forefathers actually colonised the US! So another thing that fucking annoys me is that the US think history only goes back 100 years or so!! What a joke we have buildings that have been standing for a 1000 years or more.



no i almost posted we whooped your ass jk 
but didnt want to be a ass
more so then u think
im not your foe


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> One of my forefathers actually colonised the US! So another thing that fucking annoys me is that the US think history only goes back 100 years or so!! What a joke we have buildings that have been standing for a 1000 years or more.


Haha, it is sometimes funny to think that i lived in a house that was build 400 years before the USA even existed


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Bed time little boy.


after u give me a proper yanking mate


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;y11f8Oc25AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y11f8Oc25AI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> cuz ourgovt is run by pimps
> dont condem us we cant change out govt
> it was once for the people by the people now its just fuck you
> our country shit on us


I think this i true of most countries now. few things that happens in this world seem to be fcused on what is best for the people but rather what is best for the countries coffers under the pretence that this in turn means it is good for the people.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think welsh was right you guys are fucking up the uk thread better to just open another thread and come to terms


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, it is sometimes funny to think that i lived in a house that was build 400 years before the USA even existed


Thats exactly what I mean, there whole constitution is based on OUR magna carter (something I know u know something about) yet they have the cheek to pipe up about helping us out blah blah blah, that does my nut in!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think welsh was right you guys are fucking up the uk thread better to just open another thread and come to terms


Exactly +rep


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> You aint welcome here fab.


and neither are u!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think welsh was right you guys are fucking up the uk thread better to just open another thread and come to terms


I am a scotts man.


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think this i true of most countries now. few things that happens in this world seem to be fcused on what is best for the people but rather what is best for the countries coffers under the pretence that this in turn means it is good for the people.


Bang on, if all the governments stopped paying money out all the currency would end up back in their coffers through the taxes we pay on fucking everything. What the world needs is some normal person to stand up and lead from the front for the people and make decisions on whats best for the people not make a "conservative" or "liberal" decision etc, but to address each problem and issue in its own merit.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Thats exactly what I mean, there whole constitution is based on OUR magna carter (something I know u know something about) yet they have the cheek to pipe up about helping us out blah blah blah, that does my nut in!!



i cant speak for my govt they dont speak for me but i can try to help with a grow or say nice plants 
damn good thing im not from germany or u guys would call me a nazi?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Thats exactly what I mean, there whole constitution is based on OUR magna carter (something I know u know something about) yet they have the cheek to pipe up about helping us out blah blah blah, that does my nut in!!


They could nt help there self neva mind us lmfao


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;5up8kJoCsJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5up8kJoCsJM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Thats exactly what I mean, there whole constitution is based on OUR magna carter (something I know u know something about) yet they have the cheek to pipe up about helping us out blah blah blah, that does my nut in!!


Oh, i wasan't meaning anything by it. Just voicing a thought that tickled me. with regard to America's age, well i don't know what is being tauight at school but i think it would be interesting to go around asking a bunch of teenagers how old they believe the USA is and how it was formed. I'm always interested to see how our education system is failing us


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> i cant speak for my govt they dont speak for me but i can try to help with a grow or say nice plants
> damn good thing im not from germany or u guys would call me a nazi?


I think u need some new history teachers, the NAZI was a Austrian! 

The Germans are just a strange buch without a sense of fucking humor but hey do build good fucking cars!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Exactly +rep


fuck off chedz we been running this thread for yrs we will get rid of these cunts trust me


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, i wasan't meaning anything by it. Just voicing a thought that tickled me. with regard to America's age, well i don't know what is being tauight at school but i think it would be interesting to go around asking a bunch of teenagers how old they believe the USA is and how it was formed. I'm always interested to see how our education system is failing us


true m8, thats why we gotta teach them the truth


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Bang on, if all the governments stopped paying money out all the currency would end up back in their coffers through the taxes we pay on fucking everything. What the world needs is some normal person to stand up and lead from the front for the people and make decisions on whats best for the people not make a "conservative" or "liberal" decision etc, but to address each problem and issue in its own merit.


[video=youtube_share;NOzR3UAyXao]http://youtu.be/NOzR3UAyXao[/video]

Debt has been created for a very good reason  I don't like the notion of shouting NWO NWO NWO at everything like a lot of folk, but seems that one would have to be fairly naive to think that nothing untoward is happening and that this is simply an economic recession. It's happening as it was planned to happen.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think this i true of most countries now. few things that happens in this world seem to be fcused on what is best for the people but rather what is best for the countries coffers under the pretence that this in turn means it is good for the people.


we get blamed as a country but do the people here want this shit 
hell no

my cousin died to fight for a fairy tale spun by govt


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;pBsQVP-Olmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBsQVP-Olmw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> I think u need some new history teachers, the NAZI was a Austrian!
> 
> The Germans are just a strange buch without a sense of fucking humor but hey do build good fucking cars!


and some seriously twist porn, still gives me nightmares haha


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

f a b said:


> we get blamed as a country but do the people here want this shit
> hell no
> 
> my cousin died to fight for a fairy tale spun by govt


gtfo..............


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and some seriously twist porn, still gives me nightmares haha


gives me hardon.................... lololol


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> [video=youtube_share;NOzR3UAyXao]http://youtu.be/NOzR3UAyXao[/video]
> 
> Debt has been created for a very good reason  I don't like the notion of shouting NWO NWO NWO at everything like a lot of folk, but seems that one would have to be fairly naive to think that nothing untoward is happening and that this is simply an economic recession. It's happening as it was planned to happen.


Yeah I understand the whole situation, just wish more people could read between the lines. think we had a convo about the freeman movement a year or 2 ago.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> gtfo..............


haha u cant piss me off
snitch
least my cousin wasnt


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and some seriously twist porn, still gives me nightmares haha


....................mmmmmmmm hairy


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

These are the DOGs....think about 3 or 2 weeks into flower. Looking sweet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

my gaffer just phoned to say he wasn't going to work and if i fancied working from home i can. FUCK YEAH

bongo time!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

what war did ur cousin die in fab? what was he fighting for oil,gas power???


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

View attachment 2125768...............................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my gaffer just phoned to say he wasn't going to work and if i fancied working from home i can. FUCK YEAH
> 
> bongo time!


did ya have a nice sleep lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good billy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did ya have a nice sleep lolol


hahaha like the dead buddy. got up for a slash n nearly fell into the netty.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2125756View attachment 2125757View attachment 2125758These are the DOGs....think about 3 or 2 weeks into flower. Looking sweet


 very fookin woof m8, what lights you runnin in the cools


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what war did ur cousin die in fab? what was he fighting for oil,gas power???


Were gonna wake up to another massacre at a school in the us if you get started


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2125756View attachment 2125757View attachment 2125758These are the DOGs....think about 3 or 2 weeks into flower. Looking sweet


ok thats what im taking about everybody including me stfu up and look
thats what we are supposed to be here for 
nice grow really 
i got pics but dont think others care but isnt that why we came here?
want to see a pic or u going to say fuck u?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Were gonna wake up to another massacre at a school in the us if you get started


im off to post office in a couple of hrs m8 will be tracking number will be sent recorded so theres proof its sent


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what war did ur cousin die in fab? what was he fighting for oil,gas power???


yes he was 
he was fighting for greed and money 
but not his greed or his money 
he just believed the hype
god and country
what bullshit


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im off to post office in a couple of hrs m8 will be tracking number will be sent recorded so theres proof its sent


same here m8.......enjoy


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

.......................hmmmmm vid update tday me thinks


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

end day i dont care who here if they not shit stirring, fab u no u will b watched like a hawk till u earn ya stripes here
and any plans here cause shit storm will result in a free for all. mod back up or not really doesnt carry here like other threads where every1 backs the mods.


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im off to post office in a couple of hrs m8 will be tracking number will be sent recorded so theres proof its sent


just bang them in first class or even second mate, i dont need to see proof they are sent. I am getting them for free remember. Cant show my appreciation enough! Same as the other 2 peeps helping me out with beans (they know who they are)


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> ok thats what im taking about everybody including me stfu up and look
> thats what we are supposed to be here for
> nice grow really
> i got pics but dont think others care but isnt that why we came here?
> want to see a pic or u going to say fuck u?


I think the DOGs Im growing is crossed with OG Kush and Headband, Im sure you Yanks have heard of them. lol Get some pics up then


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck you!
> 
> pics?


Like......................you bouncing this morning. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone up for a big RIU reunion, snitches and yanks welcome, I'll bring my transit.....loaded with rape tape and fuckin Stanley blades


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn bro harsh things to say about a dead man that u know nothing about
> and btw didnt u fucks fight in same war so shove your usa is bad shit up your ass
> fucking hypocrites


 ................................dont take it personally m8, the whole world is goin to shit


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone up for a big RIU reunion, snitches and yanks welcome, I'll bring my transit.....loaded with rape tape and fuckin Stanley blades


im game lol can i bring me tazer tho please lolol


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I think the DOGs Im growing is crossed with OG Kush and Headband, Im sure you Yanks have heard of them. lol Get some pics up then


green poison mom and kids


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone up for a big RIU reunion, snitches and yanks welcome, I'll bring my transit.....loaded with rape tape and fuckin Stanley blades


hahahaaaaaaaaaaa I will take a chainsaw to your heed m8.


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn bro harsh things to say about a dead man that u know nothing about
> and btw didnt u fucks fight in same war so shove your usa is bad shit up your ass
> fucking hypocrites


? That wasnt a pop at you! That was me saying to newuser that if he gets started how I have seen he can then you may actually snap and do something that seems to happen an awful lot in america when kids snap! You see you just dont get our humor.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> ................................dont take it personally m8, the whole world is goin to shit


no take it personally u cunts kills millions for oil,gas n power.................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

kevs bitches? oh so u still retarded then fab. i for one wood love meet u in real world u child. squash u like the flea u r


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

What the chances of seeds being female if there off a plant that hermied, will they hermie too??


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im game lol can i bring me tazer tho please lolol



how about me have it at my place i got acrees to bury bodies on


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What the chances of seeds being female if there off a plant that hermied, will they hermie too??


Will be m8


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no take it personally u cunts kills millions for oil,gas n power.................


 every person in the world has different ways of running it.................this way will pass aswel


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> kevs bitches? oh so u still retarded then fab. i for one wood love meet u in real world u child. squash u like the flea u r


damn bro i didnt mention your name u just gave yourself away


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> just bang them in first class or even second mate, i dont need to see proof they are sent. I am getting them for free remember. Cant show my appreciation enough! Same as the other 2 peeps helping me out with beans (they know who they are)


no it will be recorded i dont send any other way that way people carnt claim it didnt arrive, not that u would m8 im not saying that.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> how about me have it at my place i got acrees to bury bodies on


.......................plant weed you will feel better lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im game lol can i bring me tazer tho please lolol


Only if it's extremely high voltage m8


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

bill - bill - bill - you still ere? what ya runnin in yer cools m8


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

haha acres again, careful lads he had a drink and is super fucking hard. uk mate we use our hands u fucking ratting pussy


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> anddoesnt this bitch use gasd and oil in his car or is he a useless fuck and has no way ?
> fuck off hypocrite and come back when u have a valid point


.............it takes longer to get here and we get taxed t fk lol


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> .......................plant weed you will feel better lol


i do got to have something to do in spare time


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> how about me have it at my place i got acrees to bury bodies on


now ur just starting for the sake of it, i dont like to get involved with keyboard warriors. 

start spouting bollox about burying bodies on your Mummy & Daddies acres then we will just rip the shit out of you so much verbally that you wil be pushed over the edge and we know u americans are a sensitive bunch. I could seriously see you doing us all a favour and jumping off a bridge after shooting up a few of the people that more than likely bully you at school. so pipe down before you disturb an island race that is born to fight in any which way we can!


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> i do got to have something to do in spare time


ha spare time = plant more


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha acres again, careful lads he had a drink and is super fucking hard. uk mate we use our hands u fucking ratting pussy




makes for good nutes as u guys ot nutz


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

fab y in ya sig have u got talk trash and we will pull ya card? u back to talking bout ya self as if u r more then 1 person or as a 3rd party,? or u talking bout u and ya mod gods? ya crew fuck nuggets.
this boring me.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

.................................................. ...[video=youtube;mXY3p2K-IyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXY3p2K-IyQ[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> ? That wasnt a pop at you! That was me saying to newuser that if he gets started how I have seen he can then you may actually snap and do something that seems to happen an awful lot in america when kids snap! You see you just dont get our humor.



ok im on edge on how i was welcomed here most u mates seem cool and i really didnt come here to rock your boat
but i felt fucked with but walked away from thread earlier then i seen hours later me name still thrown around 
i make a better friend then a enemy


ask others and that aint me being cocky yank


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;7TcKiC2yB0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TcKiC2yB0s&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

scary mary. wot ya gunna do?? like before u said me u my worst nightmare and u gunna dog me on riu? do it do it do it.
b a good excuse to laugh at ya pathetic threats. internet got to many kids and trolls


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> ok im on edge on how i was welcomed here most u mates seem cool and i really didnt come here to rock your boat
> but i felt fucked with but walked away from thread earlier then i seen hours later me name still thrown around
> i make a better friend then a enemy
> 
> ...


Ok so explain the last part of your post, you make a better friend than an enemy?

That is a threat to me, but just how do you think you can do me any real damage? what ruin my reputation on the boards? I only care about this thread and I get on well with everyone I want to get on with! You gonna grass me up? good luck on that one!

So what do u mean by that point of your post, how can you be a bad enemy from 000's miles away without being a grass?


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

...............i fookin love the clash ..................[video=youtube;rJkNstUF3GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJkNstUF3GA[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Like......................you bouncing this morning. lol


fuckin rights lad, bongo down thinking i might have a brandy chaser just for shits n giggles. 

you good?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin rights lad, bongo down thinking i might have a brandy chaser just for shits n giggles.
> 
> you good?


im waiting to go back to me flat for a line or 12 lol and maybe oxy?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;lotkzHsIuoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lotkzHsIuoA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...............i fookin love the clash ..................[video=youtube;rJkNstUF3GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJkNstUF3GA[/video]


 .................... my bros dad was a ...............................but he hurt everybody haha


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bn1Ca8izXto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn1Ca8izXto&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im waiting to go back to me flat for a line or 12 lol and maybe oxy?


hahaha couple of blues and a big wobbly egg staring at me too....

mrs heard my gaffer telling me i didn't have to go in and quick as a flash said 'do the hoovering if your of then' cheeky moo.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin rights lad, bongo down thinking i might have a brandy chaser just for shits n giggles.
> 
> you good?


After all that shite on Sat night I went to my m8's drinking n sniffing. Took about 30 blues. Still a bit wobbly. Just going to hibernate for a few days. Im just downloading that John Carter film and I crashed out trying to Watch Game of Thrones, so ill catch that aswel. Im really surprised by one of the DOGs. Its drinking everything I give her faster than the others. She is going to need special attention. Oh Aye, no more signs of baws either. People who may be put off coz of this shouldnt. 10mins per day for first 3 weeks of flower, I reckon it will be worth it


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;hiQoq-wqZxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQoq-wqZxg&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AUJdqfLbbKKTPskvU2_GNq&amp;lf=list_related[/video]


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha couple of blues and a big wobbly egg staring at me too....
> 
> mrs heard my gaffer telling me i didn't have to go in and quick as a flash said 'do the hoovering if your of then' cheeky moo.


On my days off I get up to a note with a list of fucking chores!! But the mrs knows how to get me to do them by adding that if there all done when she gets home she might put out that night! Thats one way to get me to do fucking anything


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha couple of blues and a big wobbly egg staring at me too....
> 
> mrs heard my gaffer telling me i didn't have to go in and quick as a flash said 'do the hoovering if your of then' cheeky moo.


 just make one of them robots off that lazy song lol ive tryed


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

.................enough vids now cat or il find a new stick


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;bL0CCphgmZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL0CCphgmZ8&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9AUJdqfLbbKKTPskvU2_GNq&amp;lf=list_related[/video]


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................enough vids now cat or il find a new stick




Nae bother m8. Thats the last one from me.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;tpJfupC9n7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpJfupC9n7Q[/video]


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Ok so explain the last part of your post, you make a better friend than an enemy?
> 
> That is a threat to me, but just how do you think you can do me any real damage? what ruin my reputation on the boards? I only care about this thread and I get on well with everyone I want to get on with! You gonna grass me up? good luck on that one!
> 
> So what do u mean by that point of your post, how can you be a bad enemy from 000's miles away without being a grass?


no i mean that i have nothing against you 
and have no reason to be hostile
and dont feel i have been to u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> After all that shite on Sat night I went to my m8's drinking n sniffing. Took about 30 blues. Still a bit wobbly. Just going to hibernate for a few days. Im just downloading that John Carter film and I crashed out trying to Watch Game of Thrones, so ill catch that aswel. Im really surprised by one of the DOGs. Its drinking everything I give her faster than the others. She is going to need special attention. Oh Aye, no more signs of baws either. People who may be put off coz of this shouldnt. 10mins per day for first 3 weeks of flower, I reckon it will be worth it


sniffing with a broken shneck must have been a fuckin task man. i was lookin at that john carter thing not sure if i fancy it. got the sherlock one to snooze through later haha 

aye the baws on my last dog were just the same, thrid week i puled them off after that no more. the clone offspring only had the odd selfed pip inside the buds. bonus if you ask me. free fem dog seeds. errrr fuckin cheers!


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................enough vids now cat or il find a new stick


he is on a roll now
next it wil be eminem vids


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Nae bother m8. Thats the last one from me.


thank u was ready to rip my fucking ears off


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

F A B said:


> thank u was ready to rip my fucking ears off


 now now fab u didnt have to click them all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> On my days off I get up to a note with a list of fucking chores!! But the mrs knows how to get me to do them by adding that if there all done when she gets home she might put out that night! Thats one way to get me to do fucking anything


hahaha my lass knows better than that. we split house shit even. i cook all the time n keep the kitchen and my grow room tidy, put the bins in and out recycle etc, she does washing and cleaning. works well itll she wants me to do shit on my days off. 

bitches be crazy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off chedz we been running this thread for yrs we will get rid of these cunts trust me


Haha ya mad cunt i trust all u fuckers tbh they can do as they please anywere else but the grassin cunts reply to me and am gonno go into 1 rand site haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

poision some tuna best way to end a cat i think


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha my lass knows better than that. we split house shit even. i cook all the time n keep the kitchen and my grow room tidy, put the bins in and out recycle etc, she does washing and cleaning. works well itll she wants me to do shit on my days off.
> 
> bitches be crazy


Were pretty much the same mate, although she does the cooking more than me. She also does the washing because I dont do it her way apparently! I have just been allowed to take over the spare room for my grow op, just gotta keep it locked to keep little one out when she is here. Will be working out the space later today and making my plans


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

this place is startin to remind me of..........................................[video]http://www.mojvideo.com/video-eminem-8-mile-battle-b-rabbit-vs-lotto/c478846541a8a434d161[/video]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Good to see nowt has changed in the UK thread, still cunting each other off lol and now theres a grass.....................not good.

Heres some bud porn, Had a good result this grow and found 3 good phenos that are worth running again so atleast i can now fill my tent up with cuts. Its chop chop chop today, gotta get through the skunks first so i'll do this lot tomorrow.


Group of the 3 potential Pineapple Express keepers



Pheno1


Pheno2


Pheno3


Bud shot


Remaining skunks which are comming down first, chopped 2 yesterday and 2 lanky PE phenos so these are todays job.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sniffing with a broken shneck must have been a fuckin task man. i was lookin at that john carter thing not sure if i fancy it. got the sherlock one to snooze through later haha
> 
> aye the baws on my last dog were just the same, thrid week i puled them off after that no more. the clone offspring only had the odd selfed pip inside the buds. bonus if you ask me. free fem dog seeds. errrr fuckin cheers!


Im keeping the small fat bitch, got a couple of snips in my aeroponic cloner. Real waxy OG look about her. I was talking to DST and he says in his opinion that it stronger than Exo.....I really am putting it out for £300 an oscar and Ill sit on it till it goes.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i wouldnt be giving it to chedz he really will fuck u up!



fuck i woudnt mind taking that for a spin myself


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

jgf - defo plus rep for you m8, i like number 3


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Good to see nowt has changed in the UK thread, still cunting each other off lol and now theres a grass.....................not good.
> 
> Heres some bud porn, Had a good result this grow and found 3 good phenos that are worth running again so atleast i can now fill my tent up with cuts. Its chop chop chop today, gotta get through the skunks first so i'll do this lot tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Fucking nice Jimbo, fancy a swap of some snips, always fancied PE. I got Exo, psyco, SLH, Livers and DOG


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Good to see nowt has changed in the UK thread, still cunting each other off lol and now theres a grass.....................not good.
> 
> Heres some bud porn, Had a good result this grow and found 3 good phenos that are worth running again so atleast i can now fill my tent up with cuts. Its chop chop chop today, gotta get through the skunks first so i'll do this lot tomorrow.
> 
> ...


that is awesome
nicely done 

thanks for sharing


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmy have some rep great work fella. am off laters boys


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

.....................im out to, peace out uk ( please put the handbags away )


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Cheers lads

@ Delvite yeah 3 looks the best, no1 looks like it will yield better and 3 smells amazing so i'll keep all 3 and decide after ive smoked some.

Cheers Billy boy. That sounds like a plan me old mucker always fancied some proper exo. As soon as me mothers are ready ill take some snips.

Cheers FAB mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

fuckin nice pe jimmy. i dont think i've seen PE that fat. 

@billy it's deffo stronger than the exo imo too. strongest ive run for sure.


----------



## F A B (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> @ Delvite yeah 3 looks the best, no1 looks like it will yield better and 3 smells amazing so i'll keep all 3 and decide after ive smoked some.
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing mate 
im a sodden bloody yank cunt but nice grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> jimmy have some rep great work fella. am off laters boys


Cheers Maddog


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin nice pe jimmy. i dont think i've seen PE that fat.
> 
> @billy it's deffo stronger than the exo imo too. strongest ive run for sure.


Cheers don. Like i say recon i got lucky here with these phenos the other two were pretty shite...tall lanky fuckers with small nugs. Not bad for just under 8 weeks tho.


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Good to see nowt has changed in the UK thread, still cunting each other off lol and now theres a grass.....................not good.
> 
> Heres some bud porn, Had a good result this grow and found 3 good phenos that are worth running again so atleast i can now fill my tent up with cuts. Its chop chop chop today, gotta get through the skunks first so i'll do this lot tomorrow.
> 
> Remaining skunks which are comming down first, chopped 2 yesterday and 2 lanky PE phenos so these are todays job.


Shit hot mate, nothing much comes close to the satisfaction of a good grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Shit hot mate, nothing much comes close to the satisfaction of a good grow


Thanks man. Yeah its sweet when it goes to plan, new setup so this was just a trial run to see what temps were like and get the gear in the right position... fans and shit like that. Need to rig up a drip sytem now, not hand watering anymore that much i have figured out this grow.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sum lads down my way av a nice cut of PE seeing those jimmy makes me wanna grab a few see how they fair upto the exo slh


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

Who is from chorley ??


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thanks man. Yeah its sweet when it goes to plan, new setup so this was just a trial run to see what temps were like and get the gear in the right position... fans and shit like that. Need to rig up a drip sytem now, not hand watering anymore that much i have figured out this grow.


Not bad for a trial run! my first grow was hand watered and its such a bitch but now im back to it again.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

top class jimmy wouldnt expect anything different from ya m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Its all about stealth for me now....hand watering all the way. Its not that bad. If I had a choice I would go DWC all the time. Great method, infact the best


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its all about stealth for me now....hand watering all the way. Its not that bad. If I had a choice I would go DWC all the time. Great method, infact the best


Its a method I have always fancied dabbling with but right now I cant take any gambles. DWC & SCROG is on my hitlist to try at some point in the future.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its all about stealth for me now....hand watering all the way. Its not that bad. If I had a choice I would go DWC all the time. Great method, infact the best


i no its easy to make but im useless with making shit im gettin a dwc bucket, gonna do 1 dwc 1 soil and 2 coco i sold me 9 10day vegged clones for 360 to a m8.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no its easy to make but im useless with making shit im gettin a dwc bucket, gonna do 1 dwc 1 soil and 2 coco i sold me 9 10day vegged clones for 360 to a m8.



£25 for an oxypot m8. Ive never pulled anything less than 4oz per plant with them. I would love to see the SLH in one. Honest yield is fucking awsome. I reckon I could also keep flavour since Ive learned a little over the last few years. lol


Sold to a m8. lololollolooolol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> £25 for an oxypot m8. Ive never pulled anything less than 4oz per plant with them. I would love to see the SLH in one. Honest yield is fucking awsome. I reckon I could also keep flavour since Ive learned a little over the last few years. lol
> 
> 
> Sold to a m8. lololollolooolol


they have been vegging 10days under 1200 ready to flip he will get 4-5k outa them i didnt think 360 was too bad.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Hahaha, I use to hang around Chorley when I was a nipper. My old dear sent me there everytime I got nicked by the police to stay with my plastic Aunt. Funny times, Chorley, Lostock Hall....down t' pub for pint, lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sum lads down my way av a nice cut of PE seeing those jimmy makes me wanna grab a few see how they fair upto the exo slh


supposed to be a very good smoke from the little grow info i can find about it, dunno about the the exo and slh tho been years since ive even smoked the real deal exo. But they do smell fucking tasty i'll give them that.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> top class jimmy wouldnt expect anything different from ya m8


Cheers sambo mate.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ya pussy hole if your serious enought just send addy and ill sort it ya mug either that or stay the fuck off our thread


Waverly station anytime you want.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

..................lol same subject i see  this is goin against your progressional evoloution  just finished the feed and the bb are kicking off  might do 2 sc for my scrog ive weeded trough and cant decide between the 2


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats me out. PM me if you want to be tossed in the forth with concrete wellies.

Have a nice day now.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

*Internet Troll*

The Internet Troll is a feared creature that cannot be escaped. They spread through the internet annoying everything they come into contact with. 

​
*Just The Facts*



The history of the internet troll can be traced back to 397 B.C. when people began following Plato around and making fart sounds after everything he said 
Trolls feed off of negative energy in a way akin to vampires. Also like vampires they are opposed to sunlight. Numerous attempts to kill them by stabbing them through the heart with wooden stakes have also proven successful. 
Any attempt to communicate with a known troll may lead to violent diarrhea and vomiting. If you've come into contact with a troll, call poison control immediately. 
Any attempts to use logic on a troll will be met with violent outbursts 
Trolls are people, too. Horrible, angry people. 
Trolling people on the internet is a great way to blow off steam and let others know you are an asshole. 
 *How a Troll Works*

The trolls appearance is grotesque and their stench is foul, meaning they can rarely leave the confines of their stepfathers basement. Years of online gaming have made them forget how to interact with other humans in anything but the most rudimentary ways.



[FONT=&amp]Except when they want to stage reenactments of Gulliver's Travels

[/FONT]​ Though oft associated with the mythical trolls of Scandanavian descent, the term comes from the way in which they attempt to harness their prey. By baiting the internet and "trolling" through the waters, they catch people who will respond to their idiotic comments. Unlike a real fisherman, though, once they catch you they will just throw you back after calling you stupid for a while.




Sometimes the troll can't conceal the fact that they are trolling, so they must resort to drastic measures. They will create extra accounts on a forum so that they can present opposing views to whatever it was they were trying to troll for, thus hoping to catch innocent bystanders in their net of deceit. These are known as sock puppet accounts, and if it sounds like the saddest waste of time in human history, it's only because it is.





[FONT=&amp]Like this, but less arousing[/FONT]​ *How To Avoid Trolls: A Users Guide to the Internet*

The technique known as "never interacting with anyone on the internet. Ever." Has proven to be the only way to avoid trolls.


However, if you'd like to actually use the internet for anything other than quietly crying and masturbating alone in your room, there are some basic rules to follow:


1.DNFTT - Do Not Feed The Trolls - They feed off of negative vibes, like anti-hippies. In fact, trolls and hippies have been at war for eons. If you know a hippy, have them sit near your computer. Their positive vibes and access to marijuana should make dealing with trolls much more enjoyable.


2. IP Blocking - the troll never knows when to leave, so blocking their IP is the best way to get them to go away. If you don't have the ability to block IP's, threaten the network administrator with sharp objects until they ban the trolls IP or the police arrive (they are probably there to help you). It should be noted, though, that it is ridiculously easy to find an IP mask on the internet, so this will not actually get rid of the troll.


3. Giving in to the Dark Side - trolls hate competition, so if you became a troll, it would force them to move to more fertile hunting grounds. Of course you'll have to keep up the trolling even after they leave as a deterrent to other trolls.


Read more: Internet Troll | Cracked.com http://www.cracked.com/funny-5111-internet-troll/#ixzz1sINUH26u
​
​


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

*

i got a sample today of the QQ and dog from don ur gonna be a happy lads its goooood.

fuck the tude use BB...............​
​

*


----------



## kana (Apr 17, 2012)

settin up a new grow, using autopots, with coco and adding clayton pebbles for better drainage guy in grow shop said i dnt really need perlite, using ferro coco a & b nutes, would u guys say i need a ec pen/tds or is not really needed?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

kana said:


> settin up a new grow, using autopots, with coco and adding clayton pebbles for better drainage guy in grow shop said i dnt really need perlite, using ferro coco a & b nutes, would u guys say i need a ec pen/tds or is not really needed?


Ive neva used a fucker so!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

kang420 said:


> let me be very fucking crystal clear ---- WE DON'T WANT ANY PART OF THAT RAT BASTARD CATARACT ---- send him anywhere but the irish thread


Haha let me be crystal fuckin clear you ll be avin the cunt as your all soft cunts lmfao


----------



## kana (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive neva used a fucker so!!!!


lol so is that a no?


----------



## kang420 (Apr 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha let me be crystal fuckin clear you ll be avin the cunt as your all soft cunts lmfao


I am no soft cunt and have nothing to prove, but send rats elsewhere dont shit where you eat


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kang lmfao fair play send him packin bro lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 17, 2012)

kana said:


> lol so is that a no?[/QUOTE
> Yeah thats a no lol


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

This is right place?weed grown,and shit lol o ye its the uk site


----------



## Rory Gallagher (Apr 17, 2012)

marijuana loves coco trust me im a coco nut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rory Gallagher said:


> marijuana loves coco trust me im a coco nut


yeh i gotta say from hydro to coco thers no comprison cc rules but getting used to coco from hydro and seedling lol dont get me started


----------



## kang420 (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Damn i aww in my wmno exellence made a new avatar
> 
> View attachment 2125990


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA Plus rep sir


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

Rory Gallagher said:


> marijuana loves coco trust me im a coco nut



speed,yield yes agree 100% but aint a touch on taste compared to organics


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

Some pics off my wee baby s lol and thought i would throw in some of my angelheart,thankks 2 all involved in the BC


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats a belter UKRG, made me LOL even though Im full of trammies


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

afternoon ya goits! I must have just read about 200 of your posts, and you know what conclusion i have arrived at?

[video=youtube;7pdWAcK6Eh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pdWAcK6Eh8[/video]
what in fucks name is the argument about anymore  all you guys running around with all this weed and still having the energy to get this fiesty over what seems to me, well nothing  If you're not gonna smoke it and chill the hell out, then damn, post it all over here 

Lol UKRG, gotta spread some rep arou/nd


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> afternoon ya goits! I must have just read about 200 of your posts, and you know what conclusion i have arrived at?
> 
> [video=youtube;7pdWAcK6Eh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pdWAcK6Eh8[/video]
> what in fucks name is the argument about anymore  all you guys running around with all this weed and still having the energy to get this fiesty over what seems to me, well nothing  If you're not gonna smoke it and chill the hell out, then damn, post it all over here


sounds good to me


----------



## doc111 (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i gotta say from hydro to coco thers no comprison cc rules but getting used to coco from hydro and seedling lol dont get me started


I love your new avatar!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

:O awsome lol my artististic prowes whone thru ther on that one i think

wer is everyone ffs


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

You know me, I'm no grammar nazi and all that lot, but well, "whone"..... people should be put the fuck down for spelling like that  summary execution!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You know me, I'm no grammar nazi and all that lot, but well, "whone"..... people should be put the fuck down for spelling like that  summary execution!



eww ur such a knobhead lmao

SHONE mate SHONE is that better lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

So that's what you were trying to spell 

Don't mind me, i'm just in a cheeky mood  gonna send the boss an ultimatum later on today and see just how badly i can piss her off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So that's what you were trying to spell
> 
> Don't mind me, i'm just in a cheeky mood  gonna send the boss an ultimatum later on today and see just how badly i can piss her off


thin ice bitch!


how about this
dropped 140 towardsa carpet from carpet right in january,,,since then got real skint so couldnt pay it ,the dude told us wed loose 20% fine we thought just incase,,,,anyways skint so rang em saying canel it and il loose 20% of the 140 no problems be in totay to ceollect the money

OHHHH NOOO its 20% of the FULL value they now sayin and the fuill valu was 280 so wer now losing 59 qwid

WAT A COMPLETE SET OF BASTARDS


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2012)

just been having a catch up and why is that catarct cunt still in the thread??? he must be friends with that ballsack twat otherwise he must be retarded coming back on here at the same time, my vote is they're both grassing cunts. 
and a cat ya little grass I'LL take you up on a meet and see what happens, been a while since i had a good bout of stress relief and shed some blood, see how ya threats work with me, after all i know where ya live ya faggoty arse bandit!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> after all i know where ya live ya faggoty arse bandit!!!


do share wel get massive pizza orders to his home repteatedly and taxis,,,dont take long for him to get banned from deliveries LMAO
and not even e mention of my artwork WELL FUUKK U WDRAGON!tosser


----------



## wezza57 (Apr 17, 2012)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a out'door grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


i have grown outdoors for a number of years now and i find that dutch passion's frisian dew 50/50 copes very well with the english climate


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do share wel get massive pizza orders to his home repteatedly and taxis,,,dont take long for him to get banned from deliveries LMAO
> and not even e mention of my artwork WELL FUUKK U WDRAGON!tosser


sorry mate can't pass on his address as well would make me as bad as him, but that bit of art work is classic I didn't even notice then whilst looking through. he only lives a couple of mins from the train station he was wanting to meet at maybe a 5 min walk, he been making threats in pm to peeps, so thought i'd take him up on his offer and see if he has the balls to show, threating one of my best mates is unacceptable coz he isn't the naughty type! me on the other hand could beat him to within an inch of life and not lose a minutes sleep over it. time will tell and if he does show i'll make sure it's filmed for the boys to watch win or lose makes no odds to me


----------



## kana (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i gotta say from hydro to coco thers no comprison cc rules but getting used to coco from hydro and seedling lol dont get me started


yeah im trying out coco, originally a soil man hopefully my 1st run with coco goes well


----------



## doc111 (Apr 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> sorry mate can't pass on his address as well would make me as bad as him, but that bit of art work is classic I didn't even notice then whilst looking through. he only lives a couple of mins from the train station he was wanting to meet at maybe a 5 min walk, he been making threats in pm to peeps, so thought i'd take him up on his offer and see if he has the balls to show, threating one of my best mates is unacceptable coz he isn't the naughty type! me on the other hand could beat him to within an inch of life and not lose a minutes sleep over it. time will tell and if he does show i'll make sure it's filmed for the boys to watch win or lose makes no odds to me


lol! That's a film I would pay GOOD MONEY to watch!!!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! That's a film I would pay GOOD MONEY to watch!!!!!!


I'm no hard man mate so would prob make for some good viewing-battle of the bitch slaps lmfao would be a free view job one of the lads on here would be able to sort out the technicalities, I'm a cave man when it comes to modern technology and the misses doesn't like me fighting so wouldn't do it for me, she told me years ago NO MORE!!!! lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2012)

its resulted in my avatar gettin noticed and removed, give ME his fuckin address and ahll fuckin sort the cunt, permanently. fuckin grassin shit stirring cunt. that has REALLY pissed me aff.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 17, 2012)

Just checked the visitors to my profile page and the last 3 have been mods and an admin i think we're all being watched lol if this thread really has to be moderated there is no point sending anyone other than 1 of our own in as peeps from other parts of the world just won't understand our humour lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Im already on the case 3eyes


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2012)

simple as this , if theyre gonna try and mod and change it im off. no point in being here. im here for the patter.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Listen boys I'm on it. Hopefully be sorted tonight. Chill


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

Evening Fellas!

IC3 Best Avatar by a mile! Even better than duras new one 

Hows everyone doing it seems things have calmed down a little


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2012)

ok bill, i'll leave it to you but tell potplant to leave my bloody avatars alone. fuckin yanks and there so called fredom of speech, its about as truthful as there fuckin war history. clowns.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

In Billy we trust. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> this fuckin shit has ended up with potroast coming in here and fuckin removing my avatar!!! so much for the fuckin usa bill of rights eh??? where the fuckin freedom of speech or expression?? these clowns bang on about how proud they are of it ALL THE FUCKIN TIME...turns out its only ok if they happen to agree with your speech or expression....was i offending anyone in here??? trust me i dont care anyway as you all know well enuff i expect.. i mean i FUCKIN hate hippys, id build anew aushwitcz specifically for the cunts and i wouldnt pay for gas, id just beat each one to death with a fuckin hammer, christ if the fuckin world was left to there dippy fuckin ideas we'd be gettin humped by chinamen and the muslims. CHEEKY BASTARD!!


Haha, old news, "americans" have always been full of shit when it comes to their precious constitution. Just look at guns, everyones getting all pissed off at cops raiding their houses and a martial law and cannabis being illegal and everything, yet isn't part of the point of their gun laws so that they can stand up against a tyrannical government, so that they can be free, blah de fucking blah. So what do they do when all this shit hits the fan, they don't pick up their guns and us them as they are meant to be used, they do absolute fuck all and then start crying about how the government is in violation of their precious constitution. If Obama breaches the constitution or violates someones rights as laid out in the consitution, shoot that fucking nigger.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Listen boys I'm on it. Hopefully be sorted tonight. Chill


u rolling the tranny van out mate?pmpl


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 17, 2012)

calm down boys, we got to put up with these everywhere, nothing like a good troll hunt though.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> :O awsome lol my artististic prowes whone thru ther on that one i think
> 
> wer is everyone ffs


did ya get my e mail m8???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did ya get my e mail m8???


had no email pal since 12.27 i replied like? and no messages on here


lol no ive forgotton what i was gunna post?

oh dura LOL u nigger hahaha

oh yes was a comments on TTT police in ameirca pots

yes indeed its martial law over ther,over ther you get busted they pul the front of your fucking house off!lol


just told virgin to make my media package smaller 
GIFT saved 30 qwid a month by loosing 100 channles i never fuckng watch! score
on another note

fukin carpet shop first fucked me out of 59 qwid now ther saying gotta be refunded in check from head office IF I COULD FUCKING WALK i had the missus hold her phone up on speaker and u may have used one or 2 expletives lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> calm down boys, we got to put up with these everywhere, nothing like a good troll hunt though.


Thing is m8, everyone in this thread knows each other well and we dont suffer fools gladly. If someone new comes along they get a bit of a ribbin to see if they can hack it. Most do and have become part of our little community. Then u get stupid american mods that don't understand us and haven't earned an ounce of respect with any of us. Im speaking to rollie. I have a plan


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> had no email pal since 12.27 i replied like? and no messages on here
> 
> 
> lol no ive forgotton what i was gunna post?
> ...


I know a couple of lads that work in their retentions department based in sheffield, ring to cancel and they will/should offer you a better deal, even better than just removing channels. My mates used to have £30 they could put onto an account as a good will gesture, i had that a few times randomly off them.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2012)

just tell them to ring fence us like escape from new york and bloody well leave us, inall the time this thread has been here the only real bit of bother has been from a known liar and rat, a cunt that has long previous of shit stirring and back stabbing. and ahm the cunt that gets his fuckin avatar removed, coz of a fuckin bullshit merchant and ah suspect sum wee poofy fucker taht ive offended, get rid o the fuckin2 of the fuckers, ah suspect it was wee wank called chrisopher that ran tae fuckinpotroast wae his complaint, so what if ahm a nazi, dont i get fuckin freedom of speech as well ??? fuckin poncy liberal wankers.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, paying sky for their shitty tv channels, taken for mugs  There was a time not too long ago when i thought hey, maybe it's worth getting sky in the flat. I went and stayed with a friend for a week or two, he had sky with all the bells and whistles, after realising that out of a few hundred channels there was absolutely fuck all worth watching, and anything that was worth watching was a 5yr old repeat that oculd be watched on yourutbe or the likes for free, well i changed my position on sky for the flat quite definitively


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

yeh its ridiculouse and even if you dont want the phone u have to pay a spcial fee not to pay line rental fukin unreal,,30mb is now the minimum and the phone had to keep the 24/7 free landline calls
so i loked online foun a deal 25 qwid i though WIKID then rang em and yes thats fine 25 pounds per month.................with addition to 15 pound line rentals....BASTARDS

lol 49.95 is better that 75 per month so atm thats guuna help sumwhat,

this threads gone nuts ffs

was hoping to take a cutting today but i think he forgot the ligt GRRRRR


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

Cuttings need next to no light, they can just be popped in a windowsill if needs be, or just with a sidelamp next to it in a cupboard. It's only once it's rooted and growing that you need an actual grow-worthy bulb.

Oh, and don't worry yaself about line rental, everyone has to pay it one way or another. 02 is my broadband supplier and yet i have to pay BT £15 a month line rental. I assume your line rental would be for virgins fiober optic cables. I'd hapily pay £15 line rental for 30mbs internet than £15 line rental for crappy 8mbs internet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cuttings need next to no light, they can just be popped in a windowsill if needs be, or just with a sidelamp next to it in a cupboard. It's only once it's rooted and growing that you need an actual grow-worthy bulb.


OH

so take the cutting roughen the edges and put in a pot of coco with a dome over it,wer would you sujjest bathroom window wats all weird glass so u cant see through it or in a airing cupbord er its warm but dark


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

pretty much. I'd go for theairing cupboard simply because of how up and down the weather has been of late, and i'd just bung any old cfl alongside it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> pretty much. I'd go for theairing cupboard simply because of how up and down the weather has been of late, and i'd just bung any old cfl alongside it.


guna be awkward puttign a light in ther
how about leave a crak in the door? if i had a heat mat id use my box or maybe cover it ina duvet for the heat hmm all the choices

and the liht is a 1ft long tube 6400k only 7 watts but seems to do plants great

its ok ive a loft light u know long wire with a light on a clip to clip to ratfters ima use that with a diffrent type fo cfl bulb


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

hello uk  potted the sc to 10litres for the scrog, now for 1 month veg  took 8 cuts off her twins and the tange is pickin up........................vid update on the big bang soon


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

cataract is a grass yes and i wont be changing my sig but all the extras boys lets leave it aint worth the nicking...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> cataract is a grass yes and i wont be changing my sig but all the extras boys lets leave it aint worth the nicking...........


no1 sed shit to me mate until they do..............


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no1 sed shit to me mate until they do..............


il mail u whats been going on...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> il mail u whats been going on...........


k....................................

fukin 10 carachters in reply bollox


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

vid update............................................ ........[video=youtube;F37fELhJpdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F37fELhJpdA&amp;context=C4cd16a9ADvjVQa1PpcFMM YgkTrJhIxGCmJ9n3p_Ax96yy-UWWtP8=[/video]


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

damn bro yall hella bash americans. sad tho i have a few friends in the uk. i think we get along just fine.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

very nice delvite  Seeing vids like that just makes me really really wnt to get growing in some tents  The idea of having a grow where i can actually move things around and all that lot, heaven. My closet was 45cm deep, it was just a pain in the arse.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 17, 2012)

moneytalks420 said:


> damn bro yall hella bash americans. sad tho i have a few friends in the uk. i think we get along just fine.



We don't discriminate against Americans we hate pretty much everybody (including each other) if you can get past all that then you'll get along fine on this thread lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> very nice delvite  Seeing vids like that just makes me really really wnt to get growing in some tents  The idea of having a grow where i can actually move things around and all that lot, heaven. My closet was 45cm deep, it was just a pain in the arse.


 lol i know mate just get a single size, ive started from scratch again but it just shows what you can do in a month


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

As 3eyes sais  Fucking scots, fucking northerners, fucking scousers, fucking brummies, fucking cockneys! We don't like our own kind let alone your kind  Noone does it right but meeee so fuck off the lot of ya


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

..............................................delvite likes himself only ( he told me this himself )


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol i know mate just get a single size, ive started from scratch again but it just shows what you can do in a month


All part of the waiting game  Got a very good friend who i am looking at acquiring a cottage with. It's allll go from there


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol i know mate just get a single size, ive started from scratch again but it just shows what you can do in a month


Nice vid mate, coming on nicely. How much did you pay for your rotating fan? Cant be arsed to check argos site. Yes Im that lazy tonight


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> All part of the waiting game  Got a very good friend who i am looking at acquiring a cottage with. It's allll go from there


 now im jelous, hmmmm what could i do with a cottage.................. good things come to those who wait


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Nice vid mate, coming on nicely. How much did you pay for your rotating fan? Cant be arsed to check argos site. Yes Im that lazy tonight


 15 feken quid...............i shoulda bought 1 in winter they were 7.50


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> now im jelous, hmmmm what could i do with a cottage.................. good things come to those who wait


Aye, although tbh, still wanna cottage of my own. 1. he would be bringing his gf with him, she's a 16yr odl annoying bitch, would rather not live with her. and 2. last time i lived with him, he bailed after 3 months because he's too retarded (not a slur, i genuinely think he is retarded, inbred, austistic, something) to keep on top of any of his finances. although hmm, if he sticks around for 3 months then that gives me time to get a grow going so's that i cn cover the entire properties rent once he does have to bail, so scratch that, his retardation could be a very positive thing


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

One of the Tester DOG regulars I am running, from seed. Very sticky. Went slightly heavy on the nute mix, but no big issue.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, very nice looking girl, nice work  All this talk about Dog being stronger than the exo, they're gonna be the first things i pop once i get back up and running


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

What is this DOG then lads?


----------



## HELPMEGROWWEED (Apr 17, 2012)

HELLO PEOPLE

NEED HELP

growing 3 diesel ryders. i just plan on putting them in large enough pots with some biobizz. can someone please tell me if they will take if i put them on the windowsil. i get a lot of light. I dont care about getting the most out of it, as long as i get a descent smoke at the end. i thought the thing about auto was they they are simple to grow. 

Thanks guys


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

master grow? 2nd post on the breeders showcase thread. or look at ssb thread. don has some cracking pics there also or im sure dst may no a thing about the dog.
or look at breeders boutique site


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

Cheers ttt, I'll take a look


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Its basically a backcross of two strains, headband and OG kush. The headband is og kushxeastcoast sour diesel.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

HELPMEGROWWEED said:


> HELLO PEOPLE
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> ...


Auto's are supposed to be grown under near 24 hours of light. It's not really advised to try growing them in sunlight due to the diminished yields. and at the moment, there ent fuck all sun so they're gonna stretch like mad i would have thought. Auto's are really for people who have a specific reason for groing them, or for people who don't understand how to grow cannabis, auto's are no easier to grow than photoperiod plants.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, although tbh, still wanna cottage of my own. 1. he would be bringing his gf with him, she's a 16yr odl annoying bitch, would rather not live with her. and 2. last time i lived with him, he bailed after 3 months because he's too retarded (not a slur, i genuinely think he is retarded, inbred, austistic, something) to keep on top of any of his finances. although hmm, if he sticks around for 3 months then that gives me time to get a grow going so's that i cn cover the entire properties rent once he does have to bail, so scratch that, his retardation could be a very positive thing


kick the tard and get some gaffa tape for his bitch...................better off on yer own bud


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

..............................nice pics dst


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> kick the tard and get some gaffa tape for his bitch...................better off on yer own bud


Aye, basically his thinking is that i'm just gonna grow all the pot in the world and he'll mulch off me. I told him straight up that not 1g would be for sale, he was utterly miffed, asked if not even here and there to ease costs, i told him that if that was his intention he could fuck off (basically because it will be me doing the growing because he's thick as shit )


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Auto's are supposed to be grown under near 24 hours of light. It's not really advised to try growing them in sunlight due to the diminished yields. and at the moment, there ent fuck all sun so they're gonna stretch like mad i would have thought. Auto's are really for people who have a specific reason for groing them, or for people who don't understand how to grow cannabis, auto's are no easier to grow than photoperiod plants.


 24hr best for yeild m8 but can be grown anytime any where lols, ive thrown some in while im waiting for my scroggy


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, basically his thinking is that i'm just gonna grow all the pot in the world and he'll mulch off me. I told him straight up that not 1g would be for sale, he was utterly miffed, asked if not even here and there to ease costs, i told him that if that was his intention he could fuck off (basically because it will be me doing the growing because he's thick as shit )


 they usually do and usually are lols


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a look there, is the dog u guys are growin mostly clones? Never on breeders boutique before, u guys recommend it?


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, although tbh, still wanna cottage of my own. 1. he would be bringing his gf with him, she's a 16yr odl annoying bitch, would rather not live with her. and 2. last time i lived with him, he bailed after 3 months because he's too retarded (not a slur, i genuinely think he is retarded, inbred, austistic, something) to keep on top of any of his finances. although hmm, if he sticks around for 3 months then that gives me time to get a grow going so's that i cn cover the entire properties rent once he does have to bail, so scratch that, his retardation could be a very positive thing


I dont see how anyone can have a relationship with a 16 year old, way to young to understand life in my opinion. Still a kid really lol. Plus if she gets the hump with the retard she could turn grass if she gets wind of your op. She prob wouldnt understand the consequences.



delvite said:


> 15 feken quid...............i shoulda bought 1 in winter they were 7.50


sound mate I will get one when I got the tent, ideal for the ocd in me at keeping it all neat and tidy.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> I dont see how anyone can have a relationship with a 16 year old, way to young to understand life in my opinion. Still a kid really lol. Plus if she gets the hump with the retard she could turn grass if she gets wind of your op. She prob wouldnt understand the consequences.


You odn't know how right you are  She has him (he must be what, 22 or 23 himself) completely and utterly pussy whipped. IT's really depressing to see him acting in such a pathetic manner. She moved in with him, but is too lazy to get a full time job (bailed out of school) yet he doesn't make her pay any rent or bills, she saw a cat on the street so made him take it in, only for it to be pregnant, now he has 6 cats, she asked for gerbils so he had to buy her gerbils for her birthday. Again, without a thought for consequenses. The cat had her kittens not 3 weeks ago, the two of them are presently abroad on holliday, have just decided that if they ask a housemate to make sure he feed them it should all be gravy. Irresponsible as fuck. I certainly wouldn't want any form of grow going with her around. He even asked to use all my gear now my grow is down, i told him he could get fucked if he thought i'd help him get growing with his gf living with him, i'm not about to help a mate get busted and lose my kit in the resulting kafuffle


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> I dont see how anyone can have a relationship with a 16 year old, way to young to understand life in my opinion. Still a kid really lol. Plus if she gets the hump with the retard she could turn grass if she gets wind of your op. She prob wouldnt understand the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> sound mate I will get one when I got the tent, ideal for the ocd in me at keeping it all neat and tidy.


 clenliness is next to godness .................. my tents arnt that clean are they


----------



## dura72 (Apr 17, 2012)

well spent a few quid today, soil, perlite, accoustic ducting, easy roll, bio bizz grow and bloom along with ionics grow, some sorta plant magic spray coz it was on special offer, new prop tray, eazy rolls, rockwool cubes, sum new cable for my extractor, spray bottle, timer, fuckin all adds up but apart from a carbon can thats me ready to roll for two grows. quite nice to get organised, fuckin shits alot easier when your sober. and at the present time all my debts are manageable and ive even paid into the kids and birds holiday fund<<<sensible dura......take note of the date coz this man dose not appear often or hang around for long....only fly in the ointment are those dole office cunts saying they want me in for a back to work interview...ima fuckin registerd alki for fucks sake....leave me in peace to drink ya cunts...mite just turn up at the interview drunk.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You odn't know how right you are  She has him (he must be what, 22 or 23 himself) completely and utterly pussy whipped. IT's really depressing to see him acting in such a pathetic manner. She moved in with him, but is too lazy to get a full time job (bailed out of school) yet he doesn't make her pay any rent or bills, she saw a cat on the street so made him take it in, only for it to be pregnant, now he has 6 cats, she asked for gerbils so he had to buy her gerbils for her birthday. Again, without a thought for consequenses. The cat had her kittens not 3 weeks ago, the two of them are presently abroad on holliday, have just decided that if they ask a housemate to make sure he feed them it should all be gravy. Irresponsible as fuck. I certainly wouldn't want any form of grow going with her around. He even asked to use all my gear now my grow is down, i told him he could get fucked if he thought i'd help him get growing with his gf living with him, i'm not about to help a mate get busted and lose my kit in the resulting kafuffle


.......................... keep talkin like that and il keep callin you a wise man


----------



## Airwave (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/Budbox-Titan-2-/

Gonna by forking out for one of these soon for my new grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

I know what you mean dura! When i had my comfy job, i'd find myself spending £150-£200 a go each time i started replenishing or re-doing something in my grow. Now time to use those 50 odd seeds i sent ya


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well spent a few quid today, soil, perlite, accoustic ducting, easy roll, bio bizz grow and bloom along with ionics grow, some sorta plant magic spray coz it was on special offer, new prop tray, eazy rolls, rockwool cubes, sum new cable for my extractor, spray bottle, timer, fuckin all adds up but apart from a carbon can thats me ready to roll for two grows. quite nice to get organised, fuckin shits alot easier when your sober. and at the present time all my debts are manageable and ive even paid into the kids and birds holiday fund<<<sensible dura......take note of the date coz this man dose not appear often or hang around for long....only fly in the ointment are those dole office cunts saying they want me in for a back to work interview...ima fuckin registerd alki for fucks sake....leave me in peace to drink ya cunts...mite just turn up at the interview drunk.


 nice shoppin list m8  just walk in with your bottle


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

Airwave said:


> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/Budbox-Titan-2-/
> 
> Gonna by forking out for one of these soon for my new grow.


 white or mylar m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> .......................... keep talkin like that and il keep callin you a wise man


Wise man, fool, simple common sense. I go by many names. All i know is that pussy is rarely worth the asking price  Not unless it's a 2 for 1 offer then you generally know there will be no strings attached


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Wise man, fool, simple common sense. I go by many names. All i know is that pussy is rarely worth the asking price  Not unless it's a 2 for 1 offer then you generally know there will be no strings attached


only one love m8y..........................xxx mary jane xxx  she will see you right, pussy = 10 - 1p


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

peace in the thread. thats nice change.
hows the grows guys? nice vid del awhile bac


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

thanx bud, its quiet aint it ................................this avi dnt look right...............damn so many movin smileys


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You odn't know how right you are  She has him (he must be what, 22 or 23 himself) completely and utterly pussy whipped. IT's really depressing to see him acting in such a pathetic manner. She moved in with him, but is too lazy to get a full time job (bailed out of school) yet he doesn't make her pay any rent or bills, she saw a cat on the street so made him take it in, only for it to be pregnant, now he has 6 cats, she asked for gerbils so he had to buy her gerbils for her birthday. Again, without a thought for consequenses. The cat had her kittens not 3 weeks ago, the two of them are presently abroad on holliday, have just decided that if they ask a housemate to make sure he feed them it should all be gravy. Irresponsible as fuck. I certainly wouldn't want any form of grow going with her around. He even asked to use all my gear now my grow is down, i told him he could get fucked if he thought i'd help him get growing with his gf living with him, i'm not about to help a mate get busted and lose my kit in the resulting kafuffle


My mrs is most certainly the boss in my house so technically whipped myself but she aint no kid althougha couple of years younger than me. She knows loose lips sink many ships which I made even more clearer to her when I took the decision to grow again. I know she wouldnt crumble in front of the old bill either which is hard to find in a woman. I wouldnt even mention growing if I didnt think she was anything less than 100% sound.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

ghost town? wheres the troops tday haha?
no tourists then?
guessing we being watched like dogs now by wot im reading back.haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

Good to hear that yours is the exception to the rule  Not many in that situation it seems, all i read about is wives or partners going apeshit oer increased plant numbers or mess or this that and the other  I myself play the easy game and don't give women the time of day in my life. I'll be polite and courteous but anything more tha that and they can fuck off. Plent of other guys who's lives they can fuk around with, they can stay outta mine thouhg  Women are snake with tits.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

n pulled the 40 plants last nite and some are under 3x600 flash drying the rest are in pure darkneess and the freedbies from attitude are all purpple he says but ther percys not for sale

cant fuking wait coz paying for weed and not eing paid for work i do for people is killing me LMAO


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

Was anyone else aware that there was a UK section for this forum?  Joke being that it's moderated by a bunch of foreigners who don't understand our lsang let alone humour


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good to hear that yours is the exception to the rule  Not many in that situation it seems, all i read about is wives or partners going apeshit oer increased plant numbers or mess or this that and the other  I myself play the easy game and don't give women the time of day in my life. I'll be polite and courteous but anything more tha that and they can fuck off. Plent of other guys who's lives they can fuk around with, they can stay outta mine thouhg  Women are snake with tits.


i get that off mine TT mate going mad coz af to many lol i was dreading telling her im down to 2 so lol women huh!


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

i read somthing like that


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good to hear that yours is the exception to the rule  Not many in that situation it seems, all i read about is wives or partners going apeshit oer increased plant numbers or mess or this that and the other  I myself play the easy game and don't give women the time of day in my life. I'll be polite and courteous but anything more tha that and they can fuck off. Plent of other guys who's lives they can fuk around with, they can stay outta mine thouhg  Women are snake with tits.


a snake with tits? tell me more haha
na some women can b trained well haha. some can b convinced should i say, plus some mrs wood rather u grew a few then have see mates and hang with them more hhahahahah its depends the way u play ya hand.
oh by way police r doing alot chopper spots for grows. lets just say some1 i no is a magistrate and serving more chopper spotted raids this month then wot he can remember in a while.
last one he did was a house and the top off it was glowing like a flair all top off house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone use one of these b4? any good?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-PARABOLIC-GROW-LIGHT-REFLECTOR-CFLs-HPS-METAL-HALIDE-BULBS-/230680224288?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35b59ce220


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

...............................thats better


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

Pfffft, keep em if you want em, the women are all yours mate  I don't have the time of day for em. 

I have to say it's rather nice not growing, i can do and say what i like and i know there's fuck all trouble i can get into other than being arrested under terrorism harges for encouraging every one of you to start throwing knives at David Cameron should you ever see him and to start excersizing in the Thames come the olympics. That aussie geezer who stopped the boat race is a fucking HERO! I am going to do my best to get yself in that river come the olympics  I've paid my taes i'll use my river as i fucking well please


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Pfffft, keep em if you want em, the women are all yours mate  I don't have the time of day for em.
> 
> I have to say it's rather nice not growing, i can do and say what i like and i know there's fuck all trouble i can get into other than being arrested under terrorism harges for encouraging every one of you to start throwing knives at David Cameron should you ever see him and to start excersizing in the Thames come the olympics. That aussie geezer who stopped the boat race is a fucking HERO! I am going to do my best to get yself in that river come the olympics  I've paid my taes i'll use my river as i fucking well please



for that ur more likely to get a warrent issued in the states then them come over and collect u and charge u LMAO modern days mad a tell ya


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a snake with tits? tell me more haha
> na some women can b trained well haha. some can b convinced should i say, plus some mrs wood rather u grew a few then have see mates and hang with them more hhahahahah its depends the way u play ya hand.
> oh by way police r doing alot chopper spots for grows. lets just say some1 i no is a magistrate and serving more chopper spotted raids this month then wot he can remember in a while.
> last one he did was a house and the top off it was glowing like a flair all top off house


My mrs wouldnt mind if I had 100 in my room aslong as im careful and she could go shopping after the dry & cure stage, also after reading that I was pleased in the knowledge the old bill around here are skint, no motorways so they have to buy all their own vehicles so not a fucking chance of them having a chopper anytime soon!  So no flying pigs around here.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

always good b safe tho matey. i heard bout it n thought glad am led as one less issue i need battle with.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

my mrs knows it saves me spendin my money on it so it saves us in the long run and also its a very interesting hobbie


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> always good b safe tho matey. i heard bout it n thought glad am led as one less issue i need battle with.


I am always extra safe mate, I used to vent all my hot air into a box that cooled it down and then vented the air out of the box through a second carbon filter to make sure the smell was all gone and the air was cooled.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> always good b safe tho matey. i heard bout it n thought glad am led as one less issue i need battle with.


 whats ur led wattage bud


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

why did u go with led mdb m8?


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

is watching.................................[video]http://www.zort.tv/DaK_AP9aSdU2_[/video]


----------



## HELPMEGROWWEED (Apr 17, 2012)

HELLO PEOPLE

NEED HELP

growing 3 diesel ryders. i just plan on putting them in large enough pots with some biobizz. can someone please tell me if they will take if i put them on the windowsil. i get a lot of light. I dont care about getting the most out of it, as long as i get a descent smoke at the end. i thought the thing about auto was they they are simple to grow. 

Thanks guys


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

HELPMEGROWWEED said:


> HELLO PEOPLE
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> ...


......................get urself light


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> whats ur led wattage bud


357 wata actual daw. and another 120 watter(i think) i just got


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why did u go with led mdb m8?


was so mrs woodnt worry with heat sig. that or not grow to b honest. u remember i used a 150 hps before and was kicked out by th bird for abit bout year ago wen i was new here


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

HELPMEGROWWEED said:


> HELLO PEOPLE
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> ...


I have already answered this. what makes you think that by repeating it that i will answer it in a different manner? 

Here's my former answer in short though. You're wasting your time at this time of year.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 357 wata actual daw. and another 120 watter(i think) i just got


 nice, i read that they may be the future  have you had buds yet ...........................[video=youtube;UUZXk0CFR00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUZXk0CFR00&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2012)

You heard the woman! Potheads piss themselves on the regular  I've shit myself more times than i've pissed myself


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

del. i only done one grow with it 2 males 1 fem.
i didnt feed it much either and got bout4 hunder seeds. bud was whispy but that due to no feeding.
was an experiment. got few mates on other forums who do some cracking grows with the mag plus.
i willpost pics in flower and show u guys see wot u think.
future mayb but only if lower prices on them. mine wood been 1300 usd and import tax on top. i got a good deal tho so was happy, im sort who trys haggle on everything,a tight arse haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> del. i only done one grow with it 2 males 1 fem.
> i didnt feed it much either and got bout4 hunder seeds. bud was whispy but that due to no feeding.
> was an experiment. got few mates on other forums who do some cracking grows with the mag plus.
> i willpost pics in flower and show u guys see wot u think.
> future mayb but only if lower prices on them. mine wood been 1300 usd and import tax on top. i got a good deal tho so was happy, im sort who trys haggle on everything,a tight arse haha


u are a grower arnt you? get some leds and resistors n make 1 .............................................[video=youtube;UieOXfQn00Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UieOXfQn00Q&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have already answered this. what makes you think that by repeating it that i will answer it in a different manner?
> 
> Here's my former answer in short though. You're wasting your time at this time of year.


he must be from the U.S thread lmao


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

just somthing i read...............................http://www.ehow.com/how_5031122_make-led-grow-light-panels.html


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

nice idea but id blow myself up messing with things like that.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

HELPMEGROWWEED said:


> HELLO PEOPLE
> 
> NEED HELP
> 
> ...


 .....................................whats you country and basic budget?


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice idea but id blow myself up messing with things like that.


 thats not a can do attitude..................................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

r u an ameriCAN or an ameriCANT?
HAHA dunno y that came to mind


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

...................that makes us uk-ans lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

and the last 1...........................................[video=youtube;ZlgIsmOdbE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlgIsmOdbE8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> r u an ameriCAN or an ameriCANT?
> HAHA dunno y that came to mind


i was thinking more american or ameriCUNT


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> just somthing i read...............................http://www.ehow.com/how_5031122_make-led-grow-light-panels.html


 mdb you do know you can make a 200 led board for £30  do you want me to throw links together?


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was thinking more american or ameriCUNT


Have you taken them clones tonight pal?


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> mdb you do know you can make a 200 led board for £30  do you want me to throw links together?


Do u get leds that emit purely 6500k spectrum


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

poss if that was wot u wanted. places do custom made ones but v expensive
na im ok for links but cheers for offer.
i seen alot them vids matey and im to stoned make sense any off it just now haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Do u get leds that emit purely 6500k spectrum


 says just red and blue on the e-how  i may just have to have a go


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

got some blonde polin lovely


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

my light has 11 diff specs apparently?
2 diff sorts blue,2 diff sorts red,ir ,uv,white orange r the ones i can think off,i think hahah 
THERE R BETTER PANELS OUT THERE THO


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> poss if that was wot u wanted. places do custom made ones but v expensive
> na im ok for links but cheers for offer.
> i seen alot them vids matey and im to stoned make sense any off it just now haha





gaztoth said:


> got some blonde polin lovely


...................all this talk of stoned n pollen is makin me hungry -------------------BUCKETS


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my light has 11 diff specs apparently?
> 2 diff sorts blue,2 diff sorts red,ir ,uv,white orange r the ones i can think off,i think hahah
> THERE R BETTER PANELS OUT THERE THO


 i like to read m8, il read a lil more but gunna make 1 to test


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

asap said:


> Have you taken them clones tonight pal?


na mate the legs killing me,plus i cant get into the loft for the long extension needed to put a old cfl in the airing cupbard with the cutting,

gunna get the prop box out and make a small pot with coco for it and put t with the cutting in the airing cupbard and the lead was needed to put a old celing cfl in ther so thers a dim light and t he airing cupboard should keep the box humid
IF my pal stil has his heat mat then il be able to use my grow box instead


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

did my bird no just drop the glass bong gutted


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> i like to read m8, il read a lil more but gunna make 1 to test


mine has a switch to so can have all blues on in veg and couple blues i think.
red mode and full spec all lights on inc uv, ir and rest colours? if that helps haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate the legs killing me,plus i cant get into the loft for the long extension needed to put a old cfl in the airing cupbard with the cutting,
> 
> gunna get the prop box out and make a small pot with coco for it and put t with the cutting in the airing cupbard and the lead was needed to put a old celing cfl in ther so thers a dim light and t he airing cupboard should keep the box humid
> IF my pal stil has his heat mat then il be able to use my grow box instead


..........................................ahh you have just solved a lil prob of mine w/o trying  i need a heat mat, i knew i forgot somthing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> did my bird no just drop the glass bong gutted


now are the hard time when u have to remind them of consiquenses now bea man and do what they would ave done in the 1700's


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

if i made led panels to sell id make them run silent as well. that a big selling point for me and stealth reasons


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mine has a switch to so can have all blues on in veg and couple blues i think.
> red mode and full spec all lights on inc uv, ir and rest colours? if that helps haha


 im thinkin a big one of these.......................................


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

its cool i stabbed her with the remains lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> im thinkin a big one of these.......................................View attachment 2126586


for fruit and veg mayb. not weed unless u use the proper cree,bridgelux and another one i cant think off led chips


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> for fruit and veg mayb. not weed unless u use the proper cree,bridgelux and another one i cant think off led chips


.............................a test is in order, il have £30 spare and a day somtime in the near future


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

oh and unless u can make it run cool to and not run leds at 100 per cent power. so u need do bit planning matey but easy do able.
panels in that pic u can buy on ebay all day cheap as chips but nobody manages grow weed with them. need heatsink or somethin and fans galore to keep leds cools.
or so i think


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 17, 2012)

right im off laters all


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2012)

im out guys but il leave you what il be readng.....................................http://www.myhydroponicgardening.com/cannabis-growers-guide-to-led-grow-lights/ ......................peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2012)

no way on earth xmas tree lights wil do anything i mean just coz sum are blu and red dont mean thats ther spectrum as all it is is white light with coloured glass
PLUS noware nr pwerful enough,,,,,sidelighting MAYBE
for the sake of 23 qwid buy this and add extra holes for desired lights

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-LED-Hydroponic-Plant-Grow-Light-Panel-Red-Blue-E27-/150754674266?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2319adc65a

or i have 2 new paks of these if anyone wants em not as big tho but blue and red all the same


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-10-W-168-PCS-LED-Plant-Lamp-Plant-Grow-Light-Blue-Red-/230759269693?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35ba53053d

goodnight guys legs fuking killing me and i need a spiff last one so been saving the fucker I WOULD HAVE BEEN OK IF ID BEEN PAID FOR AS CERTAIN JOB but hey wat can ya do


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 17, 2012)

na dont think xmas lights would cut it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2012)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzin


----------



## asap (Apr 17, 2012)

Think I might look at building a couple of my own LED boards and just use the wavelengths needed for vegging, imo there is nothing that will ever come close to HPS for developing those nice dense buds.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mornin shit heads!  fuckin nice day for ducks down these ends GREAT!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah bin pissing it down for hours here. still got hose pipe ban tho hahahahaha
i like the rain tho the noise off it hitting the window has sent me asleep since was a kid. i find the rain relaxin dunno y? mayb its an english trait
anyways best getup and get to the bank hurraayyy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

You d feel diffrent about it if u had to work in the rain all day bro trust me its a scaffolders most hated weather lol fuck id rather it snow all day


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

haha cheds me up scaffolding hahahaha. id kill every1 in a panic up there? that or body wood freeze up and id b up there for a week.
used b a steal erector before and i had b stoned to go up in the scissor lifts haha. used put up steal ware house racking and mezzing floorings. think the proper job title was a storage technician or something. wasnt my best job o had.
yeah must b alot more dangerous matey in rain and slows down work for u lot no end. bet your th old school sorts tho who dont ware harnesses. they the ones in risk in this type weather. hang on eh cheds instead haha. anyways hows them beastie plants?


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 18, 2012)

alright lads whats happenen?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

its raining? haha
how do g u alright fruit cake?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha cheds me up scaffolding hahahaha. id kill every1 in a panic up there? that or body wood freeze up and id b up there for a week.
> used b a steal erector before and i had b stoned to go up in the scissor lifts haha. used put up steal ware house racking and mezzing floorings. think the proper job title was a storage technician or something. wasnt my best job o had.
> yeah must b alot more dangerous matey in rain and slows down work for u lot no end. bet your th old school sorts tho who dont ware harnesses. they the ones in risk in this type weather. hang on eh cheds instead haha. anyways hows them beastie plants?


No hatness for me pal they are more of a danger if u ask me just me clothes and scaff belt and im sweet it is nt that it slows me down its more of gettin soaked and workin all day in wet fuckin clothes haha i cant fuckin stand it proper downer wen your soaked on first job and ya gotta work in em all day 
The beasts lol they are pukka mate just on day 23 12/12 they am lookin fuckin huge and ive already started to clean oit the bottom of the fuckers so itsa little easier to water they are drinkin over 3litres a day and suckin everythin ive threw at em atm no tips burned yet so ive abit to increase until then but ill hold of till its time to hit em with the hammerhead which will be in the next few weeks so all is good!! Gotta start thinkin of knockin up a box to clone in aswell as they dont seem to be takin in 12/12 any more but i av nt the time tbh but its deffo on the to do list which is neva endin atm!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuckin piece a shit weather got out the wagon light rain started bangin it up and bam pissing down first job soaked great start hope all is the same lol mdb u cunt get outta bed you lazy scouser cunt lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no way on earth xmas tree lights wil do anything i mean just coz sum are blu and red dont mean thats ther spectrum as all it is is white light with coloured glass
> PLUS noware nr pwerful enough,,,,,sidelighting MAYBE
> for the sake of 23 qwid buy this and add extra holes for desired lights
> 
> ...


 seen these, ive a lil space spare so why not aye 



gaztoth said:


> na dont think xmas lights would cut it lol


................................. depends what leds the supplier uses or if they know at all, which im finding most of the uk doesnt but china does 

.............................................good mornin uk


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

heres some more info for knowing your lights if any1s interested.............................................................http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grow_light#LED


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin piece a shit weather got out the wagon light rain started bangin it up and bam pissing down first job soaked great start hope all is the same lol mdb u cunt get outta bed you lazy scouser cunt lol


lazy me? yeah u ent wrong haha.
i been awke since half 6 mucker am an early morning man.
done me perlight shopping, treated mrs to some roses bushes and some asparagis plant.
walked dog or should i say ran in this weather. bout have some lunch as hungry as feck today. 
then sort out banking, sort out turtle filter then repot plants then collect kid from school. tell u wot i did less in a day wen i worked hahaha


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

Good morning everyone, the weather is fucking shite here and trhe bird gets me up to go to the shop for some fags! THANKS LOVE!!! 

Does anyone get hold of baccy of the duty free variety anymore. My parts seem to have been dry for ages


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha im just chillin in wagon till it passes then bac at it again lmfao

ive been readin a few threads of late and i cant believe how complicated sum peeps make there grow in cocco is it me or am they that silly they want to make it harder for therselves????


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

well going by ya pics i saw it does appear some make it harder then it is. mr no phing haha woodnt b able tell by way they r growing wud ya


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> Good morning everyone, the weather is fucking shite here and trhe bird gets me up to go to the shop for some fags! THANKS LOVE!!!
> 
> Does anyone get hold of baccy of the duty free variety anymore. My parts seem to have been dry for ages


any post m8???


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> any post m8???


not yet mate, the postie is probably swimming his rounds this morning.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah just the normal bills newuser haha bit nosey ent ya hahaha
how r u? ya old tart!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> not yet mate, the postie is probably swimming his rounds this morning.


post use to so reliable 8am every morning or earlier nowday the cunt dont show till 2pm!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah just the normal bills newuser haha bit nosey ent ya hahaha
> how r u? ya old tart!


pissd off m8 missus is being a cunt yet again........................


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> post use to so reliable 8am every morning or earlier nowday the cunt dont show till 2pm!!!


And they wonder why the business is going downhill!! I did think about applying for a postal license and offering a postal service in the area (only £50 to get one) charge less than a first class stamp and all the local businesses would jump at the chance to save a couple of quid when sending local post out.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

not good fella. it her hormones ,she having trouble since kid born? they tend go bit on odd side. i was booted out after month after my kid born
cocaine for breakky today?


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> Good morning everyone, the weather is fucking shite here and trhe bird gets me up to go to the shop for some fags! THANKS LOVE!!!
> 
> Does anyone get hold of baccy of the duty free variety anymore. My parts seem to have been dry for ages


backy runs me thinks


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not good fella. it her hormones ,she having trouble since kid born? they tend go bit on odd side. i was booted out after month after my kid born
> cocaine for breakky today?


it aint her hormones she just a fat ginger CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not good fella. it her hormones ,she having trouble since kid born? they tend go bit on odd side. i was booted out after month after my kid born
> cocaine for breakky today?


watch for the depression m8 trust me when i say they dont know they got it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

crack? fuck that.
man dont do ya self in on that shite either.
u been on nights with kid last few days? how they going?


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

delvite said:


> backy runs me thinks


Wish I could fund a run mate, plus everytime I go through customs I get pulled apparently I fit their standard "lets pull him and search the fuck out of everything" mould. I used to do a bit of proper couriering and did runs onto the continent and got pulled everytime both ways!!


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

delvite said:


> watch for the depression m8 trust me when i say they dont know they got it


I second that mate, my ex got hit hard with the depression when she had the little one.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 18, 2012)

So here are some pics i have just taken for the uk section, (ANGELHEART) is deffo a keeper just hope it smokes as well as it grows???,o and the BC in the jiffys 12/12 from seed so this my first time trying that hope all goes well there is a 12?12 thread is there not?
and a poster of a seedling breaking threw lol.....morning all also!


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

learn a bit of french, grow a good beard, get some reading glasses that suit you and change your last name via deed poll sorted lol - all because we want cheap backy


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah the best 12/12 thread is del666. the man is a 12/12 weed growing god. good chap also
oh and he also likes his patios hahah


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2127179View attachment 2127180View attachment 2127181View attachment 2127182View attachment 2127183So here are some pics i have just taken for the uk section, (ANGELHEART) is deffo a keeper just hope it smokes as well as it grows???,o and the BC in the jiffys 12/12 from seed so this my first time trying that hope all goes well there is a 12?12 thread is there not?
> and a poster of a seedling breaking threw lol.....morning all also!


 mornin m8y, nice spread


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

bacci is over my way. i dont get it anymore as the guys who do it r piss heads and have no time keeping skills. u order a box and can take them a week to walk up the road to mine so i buy from shops haha.
but plenty truckers still sell it and fags(for u yankie mods i mean cigs not a gayboy)


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 18, 2012)

there all cumming together now lol,thanks lads ill go cheak out del666 12,12 thread


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> bacci is over my way. i dont get it anymore as the guys who do it r piss heads and have no time keeping skills. u order a box and can take them a week to walk up the road to mine so i buy from shops haha.
> but plenty truckers still sell it and fags(for u yankie mods i mean cigs not a gayboy)


 im paying £6 for 50g il stick with that


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

i showed a pic from that thread to a mate pic was called seasick steve i think and its a monsterous giant bud/ plant.
my mate thought it was a trick plant or a doctored pic haha the fool.


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

delvite said:


> learn a bit of french, grow a good beard, get some reading glasses that suit you and change your last name via deed poll sorted lol - all because we want cheap backy


Wish I could, there is coin to be made from it again with the recent tax hikes.


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

delvite said:


> im paying £6 for 50g il stick with that


Thats what I was paying around here, but then some old dude got done with 2 millions worth and it seems to have gone dry since


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> Thats what I was paying around here, but then some old dude got done with 2 millions worth and it seems to have gone dry since


 sounds like the provider has gone bust and there is an opening in the market to me  if you fish you can find 50g for £4 or 100g tubs for £10.....................i can see profit


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

right time for a cheeky cheesey j as mrs gone job interview haha then with the banking.
wots best soil to use for ganja plants that u can buy at garden centres?
anybody here tryied garden pest control sprays on there indoor plants???
found a good un and it says use on plants veg flowers fruit and herbs and it says u can use up till day before harvesting? will get the name later as forgot.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well going by ya pics i saw it does appear some make it harder then it is. mr no phing haha woodnt b able tell by way they r growing wud ya


Trust me lad they fraggle my fuckin nut proper lol ph this ppm that ec cf fuck me if i had to do all that it would nt be worth me growin tbh it must zake foreva to feed the cunts !! Kiss which to me means add nutes and feed the fuckers ive neva seen a defficency in my grow op and dont intend to shot if i can do it why cant every1 else is it it that my plants and bud looks shit lmfao? And no u cunts no sarky comments rofl


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

delvite said:


> sounds like the provider has gone bust and there is an opening in the market to me  if you fish you can find 50g for £4 or 100g tubs for £10.....................i can see profit


Yeah I know the opening is there, just the capital mate and I have no chance of funding a run to belgium especially with setting up the grow. If only I could find a wholesaler that would post them lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

i like to use a simple potting soil / perlite mix  dont have pests...........................( dueling banjo's plays )................


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2012)

..................................gotta go uk bbol  peace out


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> crack? fuck that.
> man dont do ya self in on that shite either.
> u been on nights with kid last few days? how they going?


dont ask again bout the kids mate its all abit upsetting


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

seem all the soils have high nutes i came across. i heard the tomato sack bags r good? u no the flat ones u throw ya toms in?
i been using john west i think they called. the green bag as low nutes. think called peat free seedling soil or something, its a lil barky(lil bits wood chip i think )
doing alot better then the high nute one john west flowering soil or something, that fried my 1st run.
this one seems b keeping them just right but can only get in lil bags at locl garden centre. 
yeah i got a giant bag perlight today. 30 quid but it will last me years


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

there was a g of paki hash there too smell the bollaxs n weighed 1.16


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont ask again bout the kids mate its all abit upsetting


not a problem and sorry hear that fella.
on a lighter note u no u was thinking doing course? u thought bout secruity work? 140 quid do license and course


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not a problem and sorry hear that fella.
> on a lighter note u no u was thinking doing course? u thought bout secruity work? 140 quid do license and course


i already got the sia m8 door superviser, nar im gonna do a crash course in 10wks n go for a support worker or pest control


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

cool man. u still cant decide?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cool man. u still cant decide?


prob pest control but a license can get ya many a job


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah driving is a must for that matey. unless u lucky enough get a job with some old boy who wants some carry the shit and he does the driving ahahaha


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i already got the sia m8 door superviser, nar im gonna do a crash course in 10wks n go for a support worker or pest control


I did 7 years on the doors, my last badge expired in January and not renewing it, the industry is a joke and too many jacket fillers that cant handle taking a shit let alone handling a shitty situation on the doors. Plus its the only industry it would seem that you get more experience in and you earn less.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

no post bro????


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no post bro????


not yet mate, normally arrives around 2pm I think, fucking hate royal mail!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pest control is hard work and alot of travellin sambo but it pays well wen i used to fly my birds (hawks falcons) i used to get 200 for landfill sites a day +travel expenses and tbf it was piss easy the hardest part is keepin the birds weight down its a job worth doin if your willin to put the work in!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

im soo upset at the mo thats why im on a binge boys 

fuckingwankered already lololol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im soo upset at the mo thats why im on a binge boys
> 
> fuckingwankered already lololol


Hey lad stop feelin sorry for yaself and man up ya cunt your startin to sounf like a yank lol


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im soo upset at the mo thats why im on a binge boys
> 
> fuckingwankered already lololol


Check your email mate, 

Sorry to hear its all a bit on top at the min dude, but chin up, chest out and crack on if you cant just do whats best for you to get through it all.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey lad stop feelin sorry for yaself and man up ya cunt your startin to sounf like a yank lol


leave it out chedz n i mean it kid involved n im hurting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

whats up like sambro?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2012)

whos the electrician in here again?? got a dishwasher issue.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats up like sambro?



dont wana talk bout it m8 il end up crying yet again 

enjoy that parcel bro???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

ah sorry get ya now man. hope its sorted soon


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> whos the electrician in here again?? got a dishwasher issue.


pukkabud.................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont wana talk bout it m8 il end up crying yet again
> 
> enjoy that parcel bro???


fuckin right i did. mrs isn't speaking to me like but aye i enjoyed it! apparently i did the washing, hung it up hoovered top to bottom and mopped the floor. fixed her puncture on the bike and made chicken wraps for tea. i can't remember a fucking thing about it though!?!?!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin right i did. mrs isn't speaking to me like but aye i enjoyed it! apparently i did the washing, hung it up hoovered top to bottom and mopped the floor. fixed her puncture on the bike and made chicken wraps for tea. i can't remember a fucking thing about it though!?!?!


lolol glad u enjoyed bro


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol glad u enjoyed bro


Just had the post, cheers pal looking forward to getting both bits going  Top man!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> Just had the post, cheers pal looking forward to getting both bits going  Top man!


no prob u got email too


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no prob u got email too


yeah I did mate and sent you another.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

morning bitches!!

email sambo m8


how is everyone this fine day? fucking doc had a go for using to many injections fro thinnning me bklood at 50 qwid a day for em i guess hes rite to be pissed lol
BUT on a plus note im getting a wheelchiar one with big wheels push meself along like lol funny shit hahah
and at hozzy o moday for pre op assesment for this anjioplast op i got to have

fuking bollox its gunna hurt innit


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning bitches!!
> 
> email sambo m8
> 
> ...


Dont know the full score on your medical story mate, but that don't sound too pleasant. Good luck at the hospital and take as many fucking injections you need cause if they aint going in you they will prob end up in some european who aint paid a penny in tax before.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanx pal yehther was only blood tinners but ther real fucking expensive

and yeh we get that here the pakis making up ilneses see the gp and then send the meds home to paki land

FOOT UPDATE WOOT WOOT



yum yummy scrummy that was taken about 10 mins ago


----------



## kang420 (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx pal yehther was only blood tinners but ther real fucking expensive
> 
> and yeh we get that here the pakis making up ilneses see the gp and then send the meds home to paki land
> 
> ...


Holy shit! were u attacked by a zombie? what the fuck happened to you


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx pal yehther was only blood tinners but ther real fucking expensive
> 
> and yeh we get that here the pakis making up ilneses see the gp and then send the meds home to paki land
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but FUCK THAT!! I feel for you pal.

My ex had chrones disease (thinks that was what it was) oh she was also suffering with fucking cunt behaviour syndrome at some point and she was on warferin everyday.

The foreigners go to our doctors for paracetamol mate, 15p a pack from tesco's but the refuse to pay for them what a joke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

yeh i went thru january suffering cunts behaviour thru this,,i was suffering with real bad infectiion and went on one for,well a little more than wat was called for ,others will remember lol

fukin painfull mate gotta have a anjio summet or other but thers stil a fucking good chance i can loose the limb according to the doc ther just doing the op in hope it will fix shit but if not OFF WITH HIS LEG!
na the paind horrendus from morning til night and even thru the nite im on more bupermoprhine than what i get presscribed and sleepeers,well ther been wankers about them and will only gimmi zimmers i was onn temazipam but i swapped em for zimmers coz ther shit


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i went thru january suffering cunts behaviour thru this,,i was suffering with real bad infectiion and went on one for,well a little more than wat was called for ,others will remember lol
> 
> fukin painfull mate gotta have a anjio summet or other but thers stil a fucking good chance i can loose the limb according to the doc ther just doing the op in hope it will fix shit but if not OFF WITH HIS LEG!
> na the paind horrendus from morning til night and even thru the nite im on more bupermoprhine than what i get presscribed and sleepeers,well ther been wankers about them and will only gimmi zimmers i was onn temazipam but i swapped em for zimmers coz ther shit


I hope it dont come to that and the op is a success!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

fuck me mate get that thing chopped off and have done with it. looks fuckin sore that.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me mate get that thing chopped off and have done with it. looks fuckin sore that.


got some proper paki black today m8 even better than the charas lol best hash ive seen...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

am just having a look on silkrd now funnily enough...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

what kind of prices do you pay mate? Guessing this is this silkroad gig.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> what kind of prices do you pay mate? Guessing this is this silkroad gig.


12quid the paki black cost me 4 a g which weighed 1.16


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

silk rds not to far from outr street prices BUT the quelsitys spot on,,,,ive noticed

u get ur email sambo m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, i've no real intention of buying anything due to the fat that i'm poor as piss, but interesting none the less, just having a gander now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i've no real intention of buying anything due to the fat that i'm poor as piss, but interesting none the less, just having a gander now.


ur not the only poor man TTT mate seriously lol

a bad thing looking at that silk rd makes u fucking drool u want this and this and this and this and the list goes on


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

Pfft, i think i'll manage. If i can go into the supermarket and not buy tobacco, i can probably pass on cannabis which i have no chemical urge for.

Not that it matters, never encountered such a slow thing, can't even access silkroad, just times out every time.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

wot the fuck is that orange shit coming out ya foot?
urrrggghhh dude wtf????
that looks like thsat sauce u have on fish haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> silk rds not to far from outr street prices BUT the quelsitys spot on,,,,ive noticed
> 
> u get ur email sambo m8?


aint u got no cred m8 it was so long n im wankered would be easier to explain in txt, il email ya now actually but it ain bout the cloning.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Pfft, i think i'll manage. If i can go into the supermarket and not buy tobacco, i can probably pass on cannabis which i have no chemical urge for.
> 
> Not that it matters, never encountered such a slow thing, can't even access silkroad, just times out every time.


shut everything else down and restart ur comp it will work then m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2012)

U get ma txt Sambo?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> shut everything else down and restart ur comp it will work then m8


Something about my computer. Works just fine on the other computer in me room  I thought $30 seemed cheap for 10g of weed and then remembered that it was bitcoin price and that it's not a 1:1 exchange  I can certainly see this as being useful if nights are planned in advance. Normally Friday rolls around and we all have to jump in the car and drive around for an hour or so until some punk can be bothered to get off his arse and sort us out, with shitty weed most of the time no less. could prove very useful  Do you guys look for UK sellers or just anywhere with a good reputation? Might need to get some advice on this lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Something about my computer. Works just fine on the other computer in me room  I thought $30 seemed cheap for 10g of weed and then remembered that it was bitcoin price and that it's not a 1:1 exchange  I can certainly see this as being useful if nights are planned in advance. Normally Friday rolls around and we all have to jump in the car and drive around for an hour or so until some punk can be bothered to get off his arse and sort us out, with shitty weed most of the time no less. could prove very useful  Do you guys look for UK sellers or just anywhere with a good reputation? Might need to get some advice on this lol.


that ukpharm is a good seller TT ask sambo and silly ther the main druggies on here lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha, yeah was just looking at the SSH from ukpharm. Was also looking at the ounce of swazi sativa for £88 ha. Think i'd be a bit more comfortable with a UK seller than hopeing some darky doesn't screw me over


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, yeah was just looking at the SSH from ukpharm. Was also looking at the ounce of swazi sativa for £88 ha. Think i'd be a bit more comfortable with a UK seller than hopeing some darky doesn't screw me over


you should see the pollum that ukparm sell 3.5 gramme of top class yellow pluum worked out at about 28-32 qwid if i remember ritely i remember paying 25 aq henry for pollum bak in the day so thats bloody good

and the seeds for sale are mega cheap compared to the main seed banks,,,u missed ur calling TT coulda sold ures on ther mate!:O


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

Now i just have to work out how to buy some bitcoins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Now i just have to work out how to buy some bitcoins


sambo sells em mate im sure hel do u a deal
or get him to makethe order and forward to u wen arrives then no need for worry TT


SAMBO EMAIL BAK MATE

the V2 of battleship loks good for all those who actually watch cams

just waiting for a poxy tenenrs worth f weed to be dropped of WOULD BE OK IF SUM DEBT HEAD PAID DEBTS


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Now i just have to work out how to buy some bitcoins


Im the same as you TTT Intersango for coins apparently, Just gutted counterfeit currency isnt allowed on their after getting my hopes up lol. Gonna be placing an order or 5 when I get paid.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

Just setting up a Mt.Gox account now. Hopefully should all be good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just setting up a Mt.Gox account now. Hopefully should all be good


just buy some of sambo man fuk all that bollox thats what im doing wen the cash comes in


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

Would anyone on here become a seller on there?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> Would anyone on here become a seller on there?


yes.................


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yes.................


if you do........let us know how it goes lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> if you do........let us know how it goes lol


u saving that joint for 2night are ya m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> if you do........let us know how it goes lol


u wouldnt wana no m8 id be charging 300 a oz lol 15 a g for exo,livers,pyschosis


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u saving that joint for 2night are ya m8?


yes mate, got a woman bringing a puppy round to see if the house and we are all ok here. Dont want her to meet a mess stuck on the sofa because from the smell of it its gonna be a shock to the system compared to the shit available around here (at the minute)


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll bet you would sambo  Sounds pretty good to me though, much safer so to speak. Although i guess you need to keep active in order to get the reputation that will get people buying off you, as opposed to just for shifting the odd ounce or whatnot.

Having had a look around, doesn't seem cheap tbh, £30 for 3.5g of weed, although the charas 1g for £15 doesn't seem to bad for a rainy day. Will have to give it a go at some point.

As to the hassle of buying bitcoins, well it isn't, once you understand how it works, it's not really any different from buying a product from any other website, you just select how many you want and roll through the checkout. Where's that tax return


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u wouldnt wana no m8 id be charging 300 a oz lol 15 a g for exo,livers,pyschosis


I think when I get the strains I want I will be sold out locally to get a chance to get any on there tbh. But we shall see and it all seems too far away atm. Even pay day seems a million miles away


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u wouldnt wana no m8 id be charging 300 a oz lol 15 a g for exo,livers,pyschosis


yeh fuk that 15 including postage for a full g well we only get ilke .7 or sum shit here for a tenner and hats sum shitty weed so 5 deliverds not so out of order bowt right

email bak mate


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

email back m8 please


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

wot do u need to download to look at this site then? can u pay as it arrives?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot do u need to download to look at this site then? can u pay as it arrives?


http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX

SAMBO emailed u bak m8


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX
> 
> SAMBO emailed u bak m8


ur 1 behind m8 theres another


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

next question. wen u got males and pod or two is opening up can u not just speed things up and pull all the pods of ,let them dry and then force pods open and scoop pollen??
as in will the pollen b good to breed with or do u need it to open natural?
just makes me squeeze like fuck and dont wanna risk poleenating all my fems also as they in neighbouring bedroom to males
surely it wood work wudnt it?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX
> 
> SAMBO emailed u bak m8


just aload mumbo jumbo there? do i need download the vids there or something?????? come on help the caveman


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> just aload mumbo jumbo there? do i need download the vids there or something?????? come on help the caveman


pm me
.............................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX
> 
> SAMBO emailed u bak m8


mail..........................


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems to be down at the minute


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> It seems to be down at the minute


its not im on it m8


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

u see that lil green icon on the left click and click new itendity then try load it again


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its not im on it m8


I just tried getting on and it said down for maintenance, will try again


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

Its still doing it even after selecting "new identity"

You have email Sambo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

orite sorry was cooking me lunch
SDAMBO EMAIL
everyone else im out for food starving and gunna watch this bluray of hayware looks good bb in 2 hrs


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

I swear you people must be retarded in one manner or other. I have never understood all this "email mate" "you got PM fella" nonsesnse. We know we have an email or a POM, it sais so in the inbox! get's on my tits lol. Bloody amateurs 

MDB, if you want to use TOR, download from here: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en and then just watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFenRWPw0mo


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I swear you people must be retarded in one manner or other. I have never understood all this "email mate" "you got PM fella" nonsesnse. We know we have an email or a POM, it sais so in the inbox! get's on my tits lol. Bloody amateurs
> 
> MDB, if you want to use TOR, download from here: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en and then just watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFenRWPw0mo


I have sent a proper email not a pm and some dont check their email that regularly.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

restart comp then run nothing but tor everything off u should be able get on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

how would u know uve got a EMAIL unless ur running messenger to get the notifications on your desktop? you wouldnt without checking so THATS why i tell him i got a email

and what a bag of shite that haywire is,,like a fucking B movie slow broing and badly excted way over the top fighting pff


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my pin reset for SR, happy fuckin days


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

And he doesn't know he's got email unless he manually checks RIU  So instead of just checking his emails, he has to check RIU, which means reading each post to see if there is a post telling him he's received an email, as opposed to simply opening your email page and it telling you clear and simple you have email.. You have added a more complicated second step into the practice of checking your email  I'll stick to my notion of retarded


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Got my pin reset for SR, happy fuckin days


SWEEEEET how many u got?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

hmm, is it just me or does this whole forum literally just wake up and start sucking on subcools dick? I can't understand it, from what i've grown, his gear is average at best, and that was without any of the well known hermie issues.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

no idea who he is haha
and cheers looked at that vid


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no idea who he is haha
> and cheers looked at that vid


Subcool is TGA genetics.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

am i showing wot a boring sheltered life i led now?
wots tga genetics? some seed bank?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> am i showing wot a boring sheltered life i led now?
> wots tga genetics? some seed bank?


TGA is a breeder, like breeders boutique or greenhouse or Mr nice etc. basically everything about his company is shrouded in controversy as to the quality of his work, yet this entire forum seems to hang on his every word and only remove his dick when they feel a need to shout something in support of him  It just amazes me is all.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

show how good they r i never heard off them.
they done any special strains or all a bag off wank?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> SWEEEEET how many u got?


Just enough for 3.5 of the yellow pollen, didnt want to put to much on it, just wanted to try and get it goin. I'll be makin another deposit at the weekend tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

yeh lol i was reading ur comment TT like wtf is tga lol gues we must be noobs or not bothered about reading up on banks and such
eitherway fuk that if i go brands id stik with nirvana my mans used em for 10 yrs and no problems so ther obv doing summet rite arent they
(well i assume hes used em for ten yrs coz its all he ever orders and ever talks about how long he's used em)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

anybody tried order ozs weed from there? did it get through ok?
is it royal mail?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody tried order ozs weed from there? did it get through ok?
> is it royal mail?


Dunno, but I reckon I'll get greedy after a while and maybe order something nice


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody tried order ozs weed from there? did it get through ok?
> is it royal mail?


No reason it shouldn't, i got a half ounce through the door from cheds no trouble.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No reason it shouldn't, i got a half ounce through the door from cheds no trouble.


hmmm cool. mayb worth getting few ozs then


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2012)

There's so much to choose from, I can spend fuckin ages on it no trouble lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd be tempted by an oz of south african for £80 odd, but since i've started growing, like fuck i'll spend £200 odd on an ounce o weed. Absolute fucking joke. I can buy a dirt bike or a car for that money, hmm, dirt bike that will last years or ounce of weed that will last a couple of weeks. Doesn't seem like much of a decision to me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2012)

Naw I'll not be buying any weed either, fuck that, but I'm definitely goina try a fair bit of the hash on ther, stuff u can't get normally


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

im thinking making free bit smoke rather then having the lot haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

Aye, the paki and charas and such certainly semed intersting, and while i've never paid for solid before so don't know what it's worth, £15 a g doesn't seem toooo bad considering that you'd need like 1/4 an ounce of weed to make up that much solid. as i say, maybe for a rainy day 

Weed is just one of those things, however much i love it i can easily just kick it and not need it for a few months. Had a couple of joints last friday, other than that i've not smoked in a few months and it really doesn't bother me, makes me aware how little it really has to do with my life. It saved me from my suicidal depressionn, but it saved me and that is all in the past  Won't say no if i'm offered, and if i'm offered i might a well do it right, and it suddenly get's expensive


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

u c i not had alot hashess i think better then class a weed. alot the so called top hash comes from 3rd world countrys where it grown wild and the plants r scraggly and not well keey. i mean its mountains off hash plants so the thc on them ent gunna match the thc on well keep ,feed and maintained plants but thats just my view? i off course talk alot off shit as we all no


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2012)

well ive had an unusually productive couple of days, kinda strange for me, amazing just what i can get done when im sober. managed to complete and hand in my last uni essay on monday as well as attend the lecture, then filled in my application for my student loan, went and stayed with my bird for 2days so i got to spend sum time with the kids, screwed the mrs a couple of times, so thats all the family stuff sorted and she's in a good mood. went into town and spent about 150 notes on grow stuff so im sorted with almost everything im gonna need for the next few months( need a new carbon can though, they had just run out). Bought the mrs a new bed coz the old one was fucked, so shes even happier, got home did all the housework and then did all my work in the grow room, new acoustic ducting up and re-positioned the extractor so the noise has dropped, fed my 3 plants and scrubbed out the chamber. took 8 or 9 cuttings and set them all in my new prop....and sold a shit load of solid and brought in a few quid, so i can pay my guy about half what i owe him. is quite chuffed with ones-self. tomorrow i'll box the ducting in and then go and discuss my forth-coming grow project with the joiner who's gonna floor the loft and check out what electrics i'm gonna have to run.. happy chappy........bloody weird feeling being this organised.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u c i not had alot hashess i think better then class a weed. alot the so called top hash comes from 3rd world countrys where it grown wild and the plants r scraggly and not well keey. i mean its mountains off hash plants so the thc on them ent gunna match the thc on well keep ,feed and maintained plants but thats just my view? i off course talk alot off shit as we all no


Nah, i agree and am the same, they're looking for £30 odd quid for 3.5g of weed, i'd rather spend my money on either fancy hashes or genuinely fancy weeds. As you say, it's all very well being able to grow A B or C, but to be able to smoke A B or C when they are supposedly from actual mou/ntains and such, that does interest me  I don't imagine for a seond that my X grown ina cupboard would compare to X grown in it's breeding grounds


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

wanna laugh ? another thing puts me off the hashess is some it hand picked then they rub the thc off end day and that the special expensive stuff.
now these 3rd world countrys where disease is big. do i really wanna b smoking something that been on some1s hands who has a chance having some contagous illness??? no i will pass on that. show me it clean n i b on it. id have dutch hash but hand made hash from idia or pakistani na keep it ta


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well ive had an unusually productive couple of days, kinda strange for me, amazing just what i can get done when im sober. managed to complete and hand in my last uni essay on monday as well as attend the lecture, then filled in my application for my student loan, went and stayed with my bird for 2days so i got to spend sum time with the kids, screwed the mrs a couple of times, so thats all the family stuff sorted and she's in a good mood. went into town and spent about 150 notes on grow stuff so im sorted with almost everything im gonna need for the next few months( need a new carbon can though, they had just run out). Bought the mrs a new bed coz the old one was fucked, so shes even happier, got home did all the housework and then did all my work in the grow room, new acoustic ducting up and re-positioned the extractor so the noise has dropped, fed my 3 plants and scrubbed out the chamber. took 8 or 9 cuttings and set them all in my new prop....and sold a shit load of solid and brought in a few quid, so i can pay my guy about half what i owe him. is quite chuffed with ones-self. tomorrow i'll box the ducting in and then go and discuss my forth-coming grow project with the joiner who's gonna floor the loft and check out what electrics i'm gonna have to run.. happy chappy........bloody weird feeling being this organised.


sounds like u been dura cell bunny today , busy busy busy


----------



## Airwave (Apr 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> hmm, is it just me or does this whole forum literally just wake up and start sucking on subcools dick? I can't understand it, from what i've grown, his gear is average at best, and that was without any of the well known hermie issues.


What strains of his have you grown?


----------



## Airwave (Apr 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well ive had an unusually productive couple of days, kinda strange for me, amazing just what i can get done when im sober. managed to complete and hand in my last uni essay on monday as well as attend the lecture, then filled in my application for my student loan, went and stayed with my bird for 2days so i got to spend sum time with the kids, screwed the mrs a couple of times, so thats all the family stuff sorted and she's in a good mood. went into town and spent about 150 notes on grow stuff so im sorted with almost everything im gonna need for the next few months( need a new carbon can though, they had just run out). Bought the mrs a new bed coz the old one was fucked, so shes even happier, got home did all the housework and then did all my work in the grow room, new acoustic ducting up and *re-positioned the extractor so the noise has dropped*, fed my 3 plants and scrubbed out the chamber. took 8 or 9 cuttings and set them all in my new prop....and sold a shit load of solid and brought in a few quid, so i can pay my guy about half what i owe him. is quite chuffed with ones-self. tomorrow i'll box the ducting in and then go and discuss my forth-coming grow project with the joiner who's gonna floor the loft and check out what electrics i'm gonna have to run.. happy chappy........bloody weird feeling being this organised.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

1 nil chelsea come on you southern fairys lol now thats somethin you ll not c from me everyday haha wots happenin lads hooe all is sweet in the gardens not long finished feedin the beasts as mdb would say lmfao i smell like a nice jar of cheese haha
ttt the bsbxbr is producin well lad im quite surprised tbh nice and colourfull 2 how long does bsb usually run? !! You know ill be that half oz over again for the beans lad ill be popin em every run till there gone so i reckon they ll be lastin afew yrs lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

u no i nearly put a ton on munich winning start year as final in munich. how its starting to like likely now. wonder wot the odds was now?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 18, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Care to elaborate?


the fan was hanging up with bungee cord from a horizontal pole but it was close to a door so i moved it into a corner of the chamber onto a shelf and then put sum boxes around it to muffle the sound, just a small temporary job but tomorrow when i box the ducting in im gonna box the fan in as well but cram the space around it with loft insulation. it all just small changes but i'm hoping they will amount to almost silence from the grow room.


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

Im surprised drogba was there to tap it in, he has spent 43 minutes rolling round on the floor the faggit! Barca will smash them at the nou camp and chelsea are lucky its not 2-1 to barca already


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

i think and always have barca easy to beat. u gotta get in there faces n constant pressure and keep shape n then u half way to winning. i think they over rated b honest.
great team but nit un beatable, far from it


----------



## Airwave (Apr 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> the fan was hanging up with bungee cord from a horizontal pole but it was close to a door so i moved it into a corner of the chamber onto a shelf and then put sum boxes around it to muffle the sound, just a small temporary job but tomorrow when i box the ducting in im gonna box the fan in as well but cram the space around it with loft insulation. it all just small changes but i'm hoping they will amount to almost silence from the grow room.


I might have to do something similar. I've just moved into a new downstairs flat and if the fans are too loud I'm going to make a box (probably out of mdf) for each fan.


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i think and always have barca easy to beat. u gotta get in there faces n constant pressure and keep shape n then u half way to winning. i think they over rated b honest.
> great team but nit un beatable, far from it


certainly beatable, but over 2 legs they will beat anyone I rekon, they play some amazing football. If you get in their face and they are in the mood they will pass it around you, real tried it and got spanked 5-1. All the press will be saying chelsea will go through if they finish 1-0 tonight, but in reality going to the nou camp is a totally different matter and no one keeps a clean sheet there!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck u lot and ya football lmfao who in here as any specs for a clonin chamber im needing to build 1 bit i need it kept in the same room i flower so its gotta be a sealed unit and kept up high above flower canopy!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck u lot and ya football lmfao who in here as any specs for a clonin chamber im needing to build 1 bit i need it kept in the same room i flower so its gotta be a sealed unit and kept up high above flower canopy!!


alrite m8

hows the day been?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

i remember the days lfc used spank them haha oh memorys.
well i think barca have that rep and unbeatable aura around them that has teams beaten before match like united had late 90s.
all takes is some1 think different and not let them play there game n they doable. few teams in la liga have made barca unstuck and they soon run out ideas.
fancy munich myself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck u lot and ya football lmfao who in here as any specs for a clonin chamber im needing to build 1 bit i need it kept in the same room i flower so its gotta be a sealed unit and kept up high above flower canopy!!


plastic bottom,seethrough lid,,rubber to seal round the endges,,silicon would do it put the lid seal it round and then score witha blad wen set so everytie u put the lid on ur sealed

just saying like never built one but i have done other things and used silcicone in that emthod to make it watertight


well justw atched that act of valour fuk me nrly blubberin at the end,,,il put that down to the tablets lol

and yeh FUK football bunch of overpaid pussys


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

asap said:


> certainly beatable, but over 2 legs they will beat anyone I rekon, they play some amazing football. If you get in their face and they are in the mood they will pass it around you, real tried it and got spanked 5-1. All the press will be saying chelsea will go through if they finish 1-0 tonight, but in reality going to the nou camp is a totally different matter and no one keeps a clean sheet there!


did u enjoy ya joint m8 wasnt my own weed or scissor hash was a friends grow...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

and just cheked me plants and FUK ther drinking a lot of water everynite nr enough ther needn feedin so im guessing ther the exo as i remember sum else saying ther hungry girls
and got to say for 2 weeks flower and not even on full nutes yet ther looking spankingly awsome


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2012)

havn't smoked anyting since saturday! While i would LOVE something to huff on, know there's no need to do so. Doesn't stop me wanting it though! although very happy about kicking tobaco, means that hwen i do next get smoke i can just throw it straight in the volcano. Had that thing for what, a year+ now and only used it maybe 10 times.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and just cheked me plants and FUK ther drinking a lot of water everynite nr enough ther needn feedin so im guessing ther the exo as i remember sum else saying ther hungry girls
> and got to say for 2 weeks flower and not even on full nutes yet ther looking spankingly awsome


u cloned them yet or not bothering now?


----------



## asap (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u enjoy ya joint m8 wasnt my own weed or scissor hash was a friends grow...........


Not had a chance yet, been watching the footbll, had a woman bring a dog round that were having, a pointer x english bulldog.
The mrs has just gone to bed and now I have some time to myself I will be enjoying it shortly. Been tempted all fucking day by it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u cloned them yet or not bothering now?


i was gunna yeh but tbh been feeling kinda rough, and now im bak on my blood thinnners i dont get in as much pain,really should have done i t while the woman and child been in york at the parents but i guess im just lazy,,just to clarify white hairs ok i know i can take clones but ther all small buds now imassuming i stil can clone with a branch and a bud on?

and my pal didnt show with the small prop light so BUT i did clean out my big box and raked out the propergator box
for the heat as i cant get a heat mat ima just throw a folded up duvet over the box to keep the heat in the box,just dont wanna fuk shit up, was hoping to get sum done so ther at the same age as the cloneswen the fairy delivers them coz theyl go in the box for a week before i put em under the hps

i do thinsg soo difficulty i know but i gotta work shit out in my own hed slowely lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8
> 
> hows the day been?


Fuckin wet lmfao!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin wet lmfao!!


yeh chedz we know your wet tell us summet we dont know!


watching southpark and even tho i aint met ya chedz u remind me of cartman and sambo of kyles dad 
and TTT of mr garrison pmpl

^^^just posted that on sum random thread lol ooops glad i noticed or theyd think imloosing my mind,,,,,,,,,,,which wwe all know i lost long ago


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

ahhh yah boring set of bastards ya!
im going to bed got slut puppies 5 to watch later

sambo il message u wen thats sorted tormorrow mate

peace all

im thinking il try stuffing food up my arsesee if i can take a shit out me mouth

worthwhile experiment no? i mean my mouths enflamed so i wont taste shit lol
AND i wont need to worry bwt the pain in me leg of going upstairs coz i could just mouth-poo into a tesco bag! awsome
ist called introrectrojestion il posta tuirial later
or watch southopark sn6ep08


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahhh yah boring set of bastards ya!
> im going to bed got slut puppies 5 to watch later
> 
> sambo il message u wen thats sorted tormorrow mate
> ...


yeah me too m8 mine will be early bout 10-11am


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah me too m8 mine will be early bout 10-11am


fuk that shit god int even up that early lmao
soon as she goes to postie il get her to do it same time lmao 10-11 am wtf



sambo emailed ya mate read it and reply before u fuk off







^^^^^^^LOL^&^^^


sambo after a heavy night^


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk that shit god int even up that early lmao
> soon as she goes to postie il get her to do it same time lmao 10-11 am wtf
> 
> View attachment 2127868
> ...


yeah no prob


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

wake up ya lightweights


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2012)

sleepings cheating lolololol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mornin bitches wots on the cards today then ???? Great rain as i put my head round the blinds !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, suns shining over here chedz which is a fuckin change, probly start pissin down now before I get to wrk


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Just get an old kitchen cupboard unit and attach it to the wall. I am sure you could make it light proof fairly easy. Should give you enough height and space to do well over 100+ clones.



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck u lot and ya football lmfao who in here as any specs for a clonin chamber im needing to build 1 bit i need it kept in the same room i flower so its gotta be a sealed unit and kept up high above flower canopy!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Just get an old kitchen cupboard unit and attach it to the wall. I am sure you could make it light proof fairly easy. Should give you enough height and space to do well over 100+ clones.


Nice 1 d ill be on the look out lol always goin to jobs wer they are ravampin houses so should be easly getable lol did think of knockin 1up but i av nt the time


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, suns shining over here chedz which is a fuckin change, probly start pissin down now before I get to wrk


I hope it does wih a reply like that ya cunt lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, just arrived outside the job and u know what....the sun just seemed to get a bit brighter up here lmao, dry up chedz!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

i was going to say in my reply, you may be able to find one at a place you are working.....fuk, my mate in Glasgow, he has about 10 kitchens flat packed in his garage, lol.....HE knocked a kitchen together for me, came over to the Dam in a van and fitted it, lol. 1 1/2 days it took him and his mate....and that was with a joint in his mouth the whole time!



cheddar1985 said:


> Nice 1 d ill be on the look out lol always goin to jobs wer they are ravampin houses so should be easly getable lol did think of knockin 1up but i av nt the time


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> ...and that was with a joint in his mouth the whole time!


saying that, I always wondered why none of my cupboards close properly.....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

well another day another drain on the state, morning ring piece violators.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

got alot gardening to do by weekend so this weather needs cheer up alil.
fell asleep sofa back is aching like a bitch.
sunny in dam dst or u got our weather?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

shite in the Dam mate.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha ya mad fucker dst gettin the lads stoned while sortin the kitchen out for ya lol why does nt that surprise me lol 

yay the sun is comin out mg u must over gave us sum i aint wet yet so no need to dry out just yet lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

well it stopped raining bout 5/6 here and looks like the sun slowly breaking out.
fingers crossed should dry up by this afternoon and then to build my large green house and level bottom garden off.
bit luck cheds ur area b dry bit later on.
we see tho as april showers ent no myth hhaha.
u no last 2 yers had hardly any rain in april here. year we do get alot rain we get a hose pipe ban??
just cant get my head round it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuckin hose pipe ban wots that lol if i wanna use my hose pipe i fuckin would lol wot they sayin theres a shortage of water in the world lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Aye, they can get fucked if they think they can stop me using a hosepipe. If they think they can ban me under threat of legal actionn then they better not be expecting any money from me until it's lifted


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, they can get fucked if they think they can stop me using a hosepipe. If they think they can ban me under threat of legal actionn then they better not be expecting any money from me until it's lifted


Mornin pal wots on the cards today !? Anythin interestin? !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

mad tho ent it my aresa has leaking pipes, stacked res and still a ban?? bin raining loads more then last few years, plus we an island in big sea and we out water? yeah right just to put up prices man


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

and the heavens open again. pissing it down now. thats my plans pissed on haha.
mayb time to get out the exo then hahah


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin pal wots on the cards today !? Anythin interestin? !!


Gotta finish making up a big steak pie, cook up some quiches, other than that bugger all really. Getting the bins out and telling my boss that i won't be working for her anymore unless she coughs up my wages will be the high point of the day. Anyone can replace a shop assistant or cover for them on short notice, not so easy to replace and re-train a chef with a days notice  Let the fun commence.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

agencys will cover that matey if ya boss is clued up. i wood keep job while get in the cash. get a pro sounding letter from lawyer. that get them thinking


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

What's the bets cos of me boasting about the sun bein out here it changes and fucking pisses it down and you's fuckers get sun the rest of the day lol! 

Only problem with agencys m8 is they cost a Fuckin fortune, but if she hasn't paid u shell prob not pay them either


----------



## delvite (Apr 19, 2012)

mornin guys  ...................bin up since 4, bloody lekky trippin <----------------its killin me and my ballst


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Any good agent will do a credit check on their client, and by the sounds of this women that won't come up very good. No credit, no service.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

What have you got your ballast hooked up to? Check your grouping and perhaps move it to one that is not running loads of appliances....although if it's during the night it sounds like you may have a loose connection somewhere. 

I had a water leak in my temp veg set up and the house tripped. Flipped the trip switch but it just kept going out. Wasn't until I had removed the plug that was damp that it came back on. 



delvite said:


> mornin guys  ...................bin up since 4, bloody lekky trippin <----------------its killin me and my ballst


----------



## delvite (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> What have you got your ballast hooked up to? Check your grouping and perhaps move it to one that is not running loads of appliances....although if it's during the night it sounds like you may have a loose connection somewhere.
> 
> I had a water leak in my temp veg set up and the house tripped. Flipped the trip switch but it just kept going out. Wasn't until I had removed the plug that was damp that it came back on.


 its a transformer in the area m8, its tripped 4 times so far  im using a digital so im givin it 15mins after each trip to cool things n not overload it, my cfls r ok but this fkr cost me enough


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 19, 2012)

delvite said:


> mornin guys  ...................bin up since 4, bloody lekky trippin <----------------its killin me and my ballst


I purchased a 13amp Relay for my 250w ballast, solved my trippy problems, peace


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 19, 2012)

How are we all this morning? Day off work for me, wake and bake, peace


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

this being sober nonsense gets a bit boring after you've run out of stuff to do. housework done, grow room and plants done, appointments done, uni stuff done, breakfast done. ...if i only had a fuckin driving licence ahd be away fishing. bugger.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Did u lose ur licence dura?
I lost mine a good few year ago, disqualified for 18 mnths for dangerous driving.
When it was up I applied for my provisional again to do lessons then go for test, there must have been a mix up or somethin cos they sent me out a full licence and I been drivin on it ever since, had someone check it out and apparently it's ok


----------



## delvite (Apr 19, 2012)

.................................................. ................[video]http://www.flowgo.com/funny/1785_negative-effects-alcohol.html[/video]


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone, pissing it down here too! My 4th Day off this week fucking hate my mind numbing job, but like the fact that I get my full salary for the first 4 weeks im off sick (this virus is a killer)

Sambo thanks for the treat it went down a treat and put me out for the night. Alot nicer than the shit going around here.

DST didnt you keep the electric bits way above where any water could get to them?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u lose ur licence dura?
> I lost mine a good few year ago, disqualified for 18 mnths for dangerous driving.
> When it was up I applied for my provisional again to do lessons then go for test, there must have been a mix up or somethin cos they sent me out a full licence and I been drivin on it ever since, had someone check it out and apparently it's ok


 yes mate, put the car thru a brick wall last year, when the scraped me out the front seat i was twice the limit witha bag of valium in my pocket, sthis gave the fuckers the right to search my house and the found my grow, 8 plants. got 18 months ban, comm service and probation, no resit though so that was a bonus. i hadnt been in bother for years and i'd neither drugs or driving previuos so it was no big deal, but not having a licence sucks donkey dick. its really fucked up my fishing and camping.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

asap said:


> DST didnt you keep the electric bits way above where any water could get to them?


I know I know, schoolboy stuff, lol. Thing is I had a tent on top of a makeshift veg area. All the electrics where to the side of the tent and the makeshift area, but had slipped down to below the level of the tent. Problem was there is/was a fan in the tent and the lead ran out of the bottom port. This port just happened to be next to a pot, and when I spilled water down there the water naturally followed the lead straight to the plug, lol......woops. Anyway, I resolved that issue after my mate had also done it when he was looking after my grow. Text on holiday from mate:The house electrics are tripping and I can't work it out!!! not exaclty what I wanted to hear as I applied sun tan lotion to the Mrs.


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> I know I know, schoolboy stuff, lol. Thing is I had a tent on top of a makeshift veg area. All the electrics where to the side of the tent and the makeshift area, but had slipped down to below the level of the tent. Problem was there is/was a fan in the tent and the lead ran out of the bottom port. This port just happened to be next to a pot, and when I spilled water down there the water naturally followed the lead straight to the plug, lol......woops. Anyway, I resolved that issue after my mate had also done it when he was looking after my grow. Text on holiday from mate:The house electrics are tripping and I can't work it out!!! not exaclty what I wanted to hear as I applied sun tan lotion to the Mrs.


Yeah I can imagine, I had 2 tents side by side in my old garage and they fit perfectly, couldnt get to the back of the garage tho so had to run all the electrics out the front, ended up having to put all the plugs raised up on a bucket as I had 2 wilma systems that liked to leak from the joint on the dripper arms sometimes.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

asap said:


> Good morning everyone, pissing it down here too! My 4th Day off this week fucking hate my mind numbing job, but like the fact that I get my full salary for the first 4 weeks im off sick (this virus is a killer)
> 
> Sambo thanks for the treat it went down a treat and put me out for the night. Alot nicer than the shit going around here.
> 
> DST didnt you keep the electric bits way above where any water could get to them?


no worries that was the shit stuff me mate grew wait til ya taste mine......................


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yes mate, put the car thru a brick wall last year, when the scraped me out the front seat i was twice the limit witha bag of valium in my pocket, sthis gave the fuckers the right to search my house and the found my grow, 8 plants. got 18 months ban, comm service and probation, no resit though so that was a bonus. i hadnt been in bother for years and i'd neither drugs or driving previuos so it was no big deal, but not having a licence sucks donkey dick. its really fucked up my fishing and camping.


At least uve no resit lad, usually me and a few m8s go away fishin for a weekend in summer, not reli into the fishin part although it's good crack, plenty of swally and smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

been nice knowing u lads if any1 wants to visit il prob be in woodhill or peterbourgh cause im off to kill that fuck that of a ex 2day! nice n slow acid bath im finking might take a few bottles of 1shot to fill a bath for that fat cunt but yeah acid bath sounds goooood


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no worries that was the shit stuff me mate grew wait til ya taste mine......................


Yeah I cant wait to get my own sorted too! It did the trick and was nicer than whats knocking about in the area so was chuffed with it. Cheers.

Whats everyone got planned for the day?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

email sambo mate sent u it last ite u plantpot

and u wont kill her mate it will be makeup sex lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> email sambo mate sent u it last ite u plantpot
> 
> and u wont kill her mate it will be makeup sex lmao


im off to postie in a 10mins, mail that tracking code please


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> been nice knowing u lads if any1 wants to visit il prob be in woodhill or peterbourgh cause im off to kill that fuck that of a ex 2day! nice n slow acid bath im finking might take a few bottles of 1shot to fill a bath for that fat cunt but yeah acid bath sounds goooood


Rule number 1 if your gonna kill someone....Tell no one haha!

Sounds like you have the same attitude to your ex as to what I have for my little girls mum. I swear the only reason why she is still breathing is because of my little one! FUCKING WOMEN!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ukrg mail me ur address asap im off out in a min


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ukrg mail me ur address asap im off out in a min


.............................................


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

m8 u need to answer me or it wont get sent till 2mora.......................


----------



## stickygreenthum (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the site and growing. Been puffin for years tho.

Got a couple of realy unhealthy looking plants, im going to take some pictures later and post. Any ideas or recomendations welcome...please!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ukrg mail me ur address asap im off out in a min[/QUOTE
> 
> ......................................
> 
> u got 8mins bro then im off and it wont be sent till 2mora


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

and i asked you for proof sambo, tut tut tut, sorry mate..... following is from the cat..


Your Irish mates told me you have given them my phone number. Thats a really bad move as i know your address and i will make sure you have a visit from the police.

Very bad mistake buddy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

What a fuckin cunt, is this guy for real, I know some guys on here know his address, they wana pay him a visit

Should've took his word lad, don't know sambo that well but from what I do know and just from readin he dosnt seem one to fuck about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > ukrg mail me ur address asap im off out in a min[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2012)

fuck me this intersango lark isn't exactly easy to work like.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me this intersango lark isn't exactly easy to work like.


well it cant be made too simple now can its don? otherwise every tom dik n harry would be doing it
AND the harder it is the more unpopular it is hence less knowlendge


i wanna smash ma snitch up slap ma snitch up!prodigy haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

I found it easy enough m8 and I'm pretty fuckin shit on computers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2012)

oh well i'm just being a fucktard then haha


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> and i asked you for proof sambo, tut tut tut, sorry mate..... following is from the cat..
> 
> 
> Your Irish mates told me you have given them my phone number. Thats a really bad move as i know your address and i will make sure you have a visit from the police.
> ...


I havent had anything to do with the grass, dont even acknowledge his posts on here. What a fucking bellend.
Just as peace had broken out on the thread.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

If u can't get the intersango working for ye try mtgox, I set accounts up on both of them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

asap said:


> I havent had anything to do with the grass, dont even acknowledge his posts on here. What a fucking bellend.
> Just as peace had broken out on the thread.......


ignore the fuckin idiot hes a snitch plaina nd simple hes now resorted to threatening private messages thinking hes summet hes NOT fuking fag he is wont even meet anyone but talks a big game wat a muppett


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

asap said:


> I havent had anything to do with the grass, dont even acknowledge his posts on here. What a fucking bellend.
> Just as peace had broken out on the thread.......


ur right m8, I reckon just ignore the shit, can't be assed with all that bullshit starting up again


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 19, 2012)

Trolls feed on responses, no responses, no food = Death!


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ignore the fuckin idiot hes a snitch plaina nd simple hes now resorted to threatening private messages thinking hes summet hes NOT fuking fag he is wont even meet anyone but talks a big game wat a muppett


Your avatar rocks man!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

CashCrops said:


> Trolls feed on responses, no responses, no food = Death!


cashcrops? now that id sounds familior

and its worse thana troll mate its SNITCH


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ignore the fuckin idiot hes a snitch plaina nd simple hes now resorted to threatening private messages thinking hes summet hes NOT fuking fag he is wont even meet anyone but talks a big game wat a muppett


Thats what I do lol, keyboard warriors are nothing but fucking annoying. Hows that leg of yours today any better?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

threats ? really? y ? cos he called out for wot he was threatening?
AE GROWER Y THE HELL U PASSING ON HIS GIRLIE MESSAGES?
I THOUGHT U WAS ALRIGHT FELLA AND U SEEM LET ME DOWN .
Fuck him and his rambleing u better then that i hope ae grower, stop being his bitch and tell him man up.
so let me get this straight hes so upset by being labeled a grass that hes gunna grass newuser up to police???? so in all fairness he is a grass then???? his own message proves that


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

sambo and me both it seems mdb....

as for manning up, well its all sorted now so i was just letting sambo know that i got my proof, and to apoligise for asking, as i didn`t know him as well as you lot ....

job done, now on with the growing.. girls have put on some weight on the flowers only week 3 but looking good, i`ll stick up pics later....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Il sort a screeen shot of the m,essage hang on


----------



## asap (Apr 19, 2012)

Im just looking through that deepnet network and there is so fucking much on there its unreal. Where has all this been all my life!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

lol what a fag


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

i for one bored the cat thing... banned or not y not just move on and use the whole experience to learn from????
trust no1 if u wann b safe. just cos ur paranoid doesnt mean they aint coming for u haha.
where u get that post from ae86?


----------



## delvite (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2128729
> 
> lol what a fag


....................lols


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

it was a pm sent to me mdb.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

SAMBO MATE email

SO WHAT WE ON ABOUT THIS FAG STILL? LOL I HEAR HE WONT EVEN MEET FOR A STRAIGHTNER BUT HE GIVES OUT THE SHIT ON THE KEYBOARD LMAO PUSSY

caps lock soz


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> agencys will cover that matey if ya boss is clued up. i wood keep job while get in the cash. get a pro sounding letter from lawyer. that get them thinking





DST said:


> Any good agent will do a credit check on their client, and by the sounds of this women that won't come up very good. No credit, no service.


Even with the credit check she won't have a chance (i will be the 4th member of staff including two managers to leave due to issues with being paid among other things)

She has run the shop into the ground to such an extent that the only way they can afford to employ people for more than 15 hours a week (they can't afford to pay PAYE costs, NI, tax etc, my position is 25 hours, any less and i wouldn't be able to do what would be needed)so in order to hire me i was "made" to become self employed, as such they save money at my expense. I do not get time off, i do not get sick pay, i do not get holliday pay. I do not get ANY of the entitlements that come with being self employed such as control over your job, when you work, where you do the work, whether you get someone else to do the work for you etc etc. She's gonna have a hell of a time finding an agency who will think that it's worth their time, nor will she find someone willing to work for a boss who is screwing them out of pocket. 

It is pretty much a foregone conclusion that she is fucked. And if i do feel like it i have two very high end lawyers waiting in the wings and all of the documentation including that of former employees to land them with a minimum of a £50,000 fine from the tax man for tax evasion 



Mastergrow said:


> Did u lose ur licence dura?
> I lost mine a good few year ago, disqualified for 18 mnths for dangerous driving.
> When it was up I applied for my provisional again to do lessons then go for test, there must have been a mix up or somethin cos they sent me out a full licence and I been drivin on it ever since, had someone check it out and apparently it's ok


I got done for drink driving, when the ban was up i didn't have to do anything at all, just sent them a letter and they sent me my full license. One would think you'd be asked to re-prove that you're a safe and responsible driver  They really shoulda, nearly crashed into the airport statue/spire thingy racing a random bloke first day back in the car lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Even with the credit check she won't have a chance (i will be the 4th member of staff including two managers to leave due to issues with being paid among other things)
> 
> She has run the shop into the ground to such an extent that the only way they can afford to employ people for more than 15 hours a week (they can't afford to pay PAYE costs, NI, tax etc, my position is 25 hours, any less and i wouldn't be able to do what would be needed)so in order to hire me i was "made" to become self employed, as such they save money at my expense. I do not get time off, i do not get sick pay, i do not get holliday pay. I do not get ANY of the entitlements that come with being self employed such as control over your job, when you work, where you do the work, whether you get someone else to do the work for you etc etc. She's gonna have a hell of a time finding an agency who will think that it's worth their time, nor will she find someone willing to work for a boss who is screwing them out of pocket.
> 
> ...


shit TTT u need to kick her in the cunt mate


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

if your banned for 18 months does it mean 18 x 4weeks or 18 full months? and how can you find out when your ban date is due? can you just phone them?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Driving bans are calendar months so far as i am aware else you'd be banned for a number of weeks. Months are based on dates not days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if your banned for 18 months does it mean 18 x 4weeks or 18 full months? and how can you find out when your ban date is due? can you just phone them?


u can appeal after half the time to get it bak but u may have to do a test type thing to proove ur drivings improved NOT a propper test just a court appointed one,,,ive never done one i just heard of this in jail sumtime mate so chek up on it with ur solicitior


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

So far as i'm aware the reason behind appealing a driving ban is that the banned driver deems the ban too severe, such as their income depends on being able to drive, or that they had pleaded guilty in hope of a lighter sentence etc. something tells me that the details of Dura's crash and arrest will not really qualify him to get a lighter sentence


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> and i asked you for proof sambo, tut tut tut, sorry mate..... following is from the cat..
> 
> 
> Your Irish mates told me you have given them my phone number. Thats a really bad move as i know your address and i will make sure you have a visit from the police.
> ...





posted it earlier too sambo, i wasn`t makeing threats either, but was threatened like you were, hence the mail i sent you, that also has an apoligy on it.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> posted it earlier too sambo, i wasn`t makeing threats either, but was threatened like you were, hence the mail i sent you, that also has an apoligy on it.


sorted m8 u got a pm too


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Time to pop that quote in my signature  As you said, previously it might have been debated, it's hardly up for debate anymore. 

Google "cataract snitch" and he comes up 5th search lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

peace in the thread then is it u bunch pussy weed smoking hippys hahahaha. na just joking.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorted m8 u got a pm too



got that mate, we cool?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> got that mate, we cool?


all snorted out now bro.......... we cool.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all snorted out now bro.......... we cool.


sambo u get ur email matey


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

i cant appeal as youve gotta be banned for over 18 months to do so, i went and saw my solicitor about it, he told me appeals are very very rarely granted anyway, all the evidence as to hardship is usually presented to the court at your sentencing anyway. im gonna get my conviction date from my probation officer tomorrow anyway so i can count it from that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Awrite guys, did I just read that Cataract said he knows someones address and will be sending the police. To someone who fucking grows. Right cunt I really have your address and Im just in the mood with all the shit thats been happening with me. You lowlife wanker. Be seeing you


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

pics as promised, what you think?

you can see the shanti that got burned by the lights, hope she recovers these are meant to be awesome smokeable..

this is half way through week 4 flower..(i think)


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice and healthy looking m8. Keep it up


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo u get ur email matey


yes bro and sent 1 back geezer


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

last pic is new room, should be finished this weekend, few bits left to get


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice and healthy looking m8. Keep it up



thanks billy, well impressed so far, just got delivery of the next batch thanks to fellow irish grower rory gallagher, merlot og kush and zenfadal og...


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

they are even friendly towards short sighted folks, lol......


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

It's paypal so I think you should be okay to pay with CC.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

DST said:


> It's paypal so I think you should be okay to pay with CC.


as long as yer payapl linked to CC be awsome,,,may even get airmiles? do they even do them anymore lol

nice one sambo m8 got that,,not needed like but eitehrway thanx


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as long as yer payapl linked to CC be awsome,,,may even get airmiles? do they even do them anymore lol
> 
> nice one sambo m8 got that,,not needed like but eitehrway thanx


always needed bro so no 1 can say it didnt arrive...............

wht strain are these mushies?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> always needed bro so no 1 can say it didnt arrive...............
> 
> wht strain are these mushies?


havent a clue ca$scropper sent em from usa and ther fukin mental strong i know nothing about them tbh price,weights nowt lol
u shudav sed ive have added em for u to deal with


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> havent a clue ca$scropper sent em from usa and ther fukin mental strong i know nothing about them tbh price,weights nowt lol
> u shudav sed ive have added em for u to deal with


i dont take em m8 but if new strain could have maybe got rid of em for ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont take em m8 but if new strain could have maybe got rid of em for ya


ok call em goldtops lol
knobheds banned e from over ther so i cant ask anyways id swap em for a smoke anyways dont want cash but il endevour to find out innit

(hyperthetically of course)


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok call em goldtops lol
> knobheds banned e from over ther so i cant ask anyways id swap em for a smoke anyways dont want cash but il endevour to find out innit
> 
> (hyperthetically of course)


how much u got???


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

ahm feckin bored


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm full.

Parents ent gonna be best pleased. Found a bad leak in the roof about 2 years ago in the flat, we never bothered fixing it due to the cost of getting scaffolding put up, now there's a second leak on the other side of the building meaning 2 sets of scaffolding  Time to be hush hush and throw it onto the market i say  Cheddar fella, mates rates nudge nudge? If i knew how to fix a leaky roof i'd just tie a piece of rope around my waist and do it the manly man way, but noooo, roofers need to have scaffolding, too scawwwy. Useless sods!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

go up into your loft and turn the lights out ttt. where you see a peek of light go and geta tube of silicon and fill it in. lazy bastard style.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> go up into your loft and turn the lights out ttt. where you see a peek of light go and geta tube of silicon and fill it in. lazy bastard style.


Nah, it's more complicated than that. Big row of houses and each house is divided by huge chimney stacks, say 1-2m tall that run as a whole row from one side of roof to other. The initial leak is a result of where the roof comes into contact with the chinecy stack wall, it is a very old building and the stone that was used as the seal between roof and stack (no lead etc) has cracked away about 5 inches up from the join. Basically needs a whole heap of work. I did go for the lazy option first time around and just went in the attic and chucked a couple of towels against the wall where the water was running down


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Im pretty stuffed myself. Anyone got any movie suggestions


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraid not, just looking around trying to find something to watch myself, can't find owt and don't really have any desire to watch the new sherlock holmes. 

My intenet it such a pile of wank of late, it's so fucking slow it can't even connect to speedtest.net to tell me how slow it is lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuck it Im going to watch that John Carter........U ever seen the book of eli m8, really liked that


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck it Im going to watch that John Carter........U ever seen the book of eli m8, really liked that


u well yet? whens me sample getting lost in the post lololol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

I got done for drink driving, when the ban was up i didn't have to do anything at all, just sent them a letter and they sent me my full license. One would think you'd be asked to re-prove that you're a safe and responsible driver  They really shoulda, nearly crashed into the airport statue/spire thingy racing a random bloke first day back in the car lol.[/QUOTE] (from TTT)


Aye, I lost mine for being caught racing about with a m8, we were both caught doing about 80 odd in a 30, both lost them for 18 mnths but I didn't have to do the test again cos they sent me a licence but my m8 had to sit his test again lmao, they musta made a fuck up somewhere


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u well yet? whens me sample getting lost in the post lololol


Getting there m8.....Theres no chance of me sending 2morrow.....prob b mon or tues or even wed.......Im off up to Shetlands for a few days


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Getting there m8.....Theres no chance of me sending 2morrow.....prob b mon or tues or even wed.......Im off up to Shetlands for a few days


is it lambing season up there already?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Infact this could be a job for u


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Whoooooooooooooohooooo for double sided tape


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Very neat and tidy lol!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

I gave up and decided to torment myself by watching super high me and house hunting  So far i'm looking at around £1300 a month for rent for a semi-suitable property, think £1500 is going to be more realistic though.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuckin hell £1500 a month, ur average house over here is about £500 a month


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not looking for some terrace or semi-detached. I want a farmhouse/cottage with a garden and if possible outbuildings. But yes, it's an expensive area. I pay £400 rent for my 1 bedroom as it is, let alone a whole house, and that's renting off my parents!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely expensive, yous earn a lot more over there tho, over here u rent a room for about £50 a week


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't earn fuck all, minimum wage all the way. I earn £155 a week, £100 of that is rent, most the rest is bills. I just opted to live in what is probably the second most expensive street in the city  A 1 bedroom flat will set you back £240K


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm on sort of the same boat myself, most of the wages go to the mortgage, bought a house at the wrong time and paying a fuckin fortune for it, that's one reason for growin


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm on sort of the same boat myself, most of the wages go to the mortgage, bought a house at the wrong time and paying a fuckin fortune for it, that's one reason for growin


I had complete free reign over where we bought the flat, so i opted for here  At the time i was on a very comfy salary while managing all the admin and accounts at my fishmonger/butchers/deli, it went downhill and now it's not the smartest place to live  I'd love for a £500 rent on a house, but i just really really want a detatched house so i can listen to music as loud as i feel like  Plus i want a nmice size garden for animals and fruit and veg 

I'll find something eventually. I'm taking this cooking course in july now, and once i've got that experience, it'll enable me to find work wherever i like and as such, find cheaper parts of the conutry to live in  although as i was saying, i really fancy the idea of getting to the coast, selling a pound of weed and buying me a small putt-putt fishing boat and some lobster pots


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

christ lads. i get extra money from the government coz im an alki and they pay my rent, and i have small ahem' business and i grow. im must be earning bout 4 or 5 a week tax free all in all. why in the name of fuck would anyone work???


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 19, 2012)

slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> christ lads. i get extra money from the government coz im an alki and they pay my rent, and i have small ahem' business and i grow. im must be earning bout 4 or 5 a week tax free all in all. why in the name of fuck would anyone work???


Sometimes I wonder. But I dunno I like to have steady job man, always have worked since I left school


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> christ lads. i get extra money from the government coz im an alki and they pay my rent, and i have small ahem' business and i grow. im must be earning bout 4 or 5 a week tax free all in all. why in the name of fuck would anyone work???


I'd feel ashamed of myself if i lived off handouts. Might as well be the hairy homeless guy who asked me for change last night. Not anything against you, everyone has the choice to live as they like, choice is the beauty of life, but i would much rather pay my own way. All i can say is don't say a word when petrol get's expensive or they introduce minimum alcohol pricing or incraesed car insurance or higher ciggy prices or increased VAT, people on the dole shuldn't have a right to complain about the price of ANYTHING, they are the cause of it at the end of the day. But as i say, choice is the beauty of life, we don't live 500 years, so fuck, do what you want to do while you can 

Not to mention i would fucking hate my life if i didn't have a job to keep me occupied. I can;t recall the name of the film but the quote was "i don't know what to do with my hands" (shush dura ) i am practical, i live to do things, why i enjoy cooking, i love using my hands in a productive manner.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'd feel ashamed of myself if i lived off handouts. Might as well be the hairy homeless guy who asked me for change last night. Not anything against you, everyone has the choice to live as they like, choice is the beauty of life, but i would much rather pay my own way. All i can say is don't say a word when petrol get's expensive or they introduce minimum alcohol pricing or incraesed car insurance or higher ciggy prices or increased VAT, people on the dole shuldn't have a right to complain about the price of ANYTHING, they are the cause of it at the end of the day. But as i say, choice is the beauty of life, we don't live 500 years, so fuck, do what you want to do while you can
> 
> Not to mention i would fucking hate my life if i didn't have a job to keep me occupied. I can;t recall the name of the film but the quote was "i don't know what to do with my hands" (shush dura ) i am practical, i live to do things, why i enjoy cooking, i love using my hands in a productive manner.


A while back you were going on about how you chose to live in poverty. Don't need money, etc. Some kind of fucking political statement or something. Now you can't even afford to live in a flat.

You make me feel completely sane.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> A while back you were going on about how you chose to live in poverty. Don't need money, etc. Some kind of fucking political statement or something. Now you can't even afford to live in a flat.
> 
> You make me feel completely sane.


I can afford it just fine  I don't goto pubs, i don't pay for fancy holidays, i survive just fine  And no, i still have no need for extra money, i'll accept it so i can buy fancy food, but i've no need. I will have aneed for money once i start trying to set up my carpentry and glass blowing business, because while it is possible, carpentry i the lounge has proven to be slightly impractical, using leather chairs as work benches while cutting wood 

When i was young i used to HATE my mum for using the phrase do you need it or do you want it, these days that's how i live. I could certainly buy some new jeans, but i simply want new jeans, i have absolutely no need for them, so as such i have no need to earn that extra £50


----------



## dura72 (Apr 19, 2012)

nd paid tax, absolutely hated it, why should i pay for a corrupt government(s). its not the guys on the dole that've fucked the world economy or even caused any of the social probs. its the cunts at the top of the tree that've robbed and shafted society. i feel no guilt or shame. my parents, aunties , uncles , cousins etc are all aspirational workin class i.e they all own their homes, are tradesmen, business men , school teachers etc... as far as im concerned they've all paid into the bank that is the uk economy and now im makin a withdrawal. my family have hailed from the uk for centuries if not millenia, so its them and people like them that built this bloody country, and now its full of poles and pakis. well the government can kiss my hairy scots arse coz im alright jack.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

It is to each their own and i won't gudge others on their choices  everything you say can certainly make sense if that's how one feels. My dad has been on the 50p tax bracket for the past 20 years, yet not one of his kids has taken a penny back. I just don't personally like the idea of it, i like to work hard, i feel good getting my money knowing i've put effort into getting it. 

If i were to be gudgemental against others, then i'd end up getting pissed at people who drink beer or smoke cigarettes or eat fast food, or well, pretty much do anthing  so i do as makes me happy and i do not judge anyone for doing what makes them happy 

I thnk airwave is probbaly quite right though in that i'm quite probably not sane


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nd paid tax, absolutely hated it, why should i pay for a corrupt government(s). its not the guys on the dole that've fucked the world economy or even caused any of the social probs. its the cunts at the top of the tree that've robbed and shafted society. i feel no guilt or shame. my parents, aunties , uncles , cousins etc are all aspirational workin class i.e they all own their homes, are tradesmen, business men , school teachers etc... as far as im concerned they've all paid into the bank that is the uk economy and now im makin a withdrawal. my family have hailed from the uk for centuries if not millenia, so its them and people like them that built this bloody country, and now its full of poles and pakis. well the government can kiss my hairy scots arse coz im alright jack.


My grandfather is the straightest guy you'll ever meet. So straight that if he was a copper and he broke the speed limit, he would pull himself over and write himself a ticket. 
Worked hard all his life and paid a ridiculous amount of tax into the system. What's he got to show for it? A small house, a shitty car, a shitty pension which he can just about manage on, and an arthritic hip that the hospital won't see him about till next year because they don't deem it bad enough, even though he's in near constant pain.

I call that being screwed over, and they are not going to do that to me! Fuck that!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2012)

Nothing like free money and Im telling you, life is alot happier "wedged up". Try it TTT. Great just saying things like, fuck it, Im buying a jet ski today. Life is for living not just surviving


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

*

So straight that if he was a copper and he broke the speed limit, he would pull himself over and write himself a ticket. 


lmfao really now come on m8 u aving a giggle​
​

*


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> *
> 
> So straight that if he was a copper and he broke the speed limit, he would pull himself over and write himself a ticket.
> 
> ...


Seen your kids lately?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Seen your kids lately?



are u being funny? or was that a serious question?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

I was trying to work that out myself 

With regard to his old man pulling himself over, well tbh, my old man would be exactly the same if he was a police office. One time when i was about 17 i took a train, and it was in the days when they could only take credit cards not solo cards, so i ended up not paying for my fare, all £5 odd of it. Upon learning that i had got off cheap he hponed up the train folk and paid it over the phone. He could not conceive of the notion that i had travelled on the train but not pai for a ticket


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

well airwave????


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sambo mate dnt even bite tae that!! Its cos of stupid cunts like that a dnt post in here anymore (this post the exception!!)

TTT al pm u some pics of ur creation


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

all im gonna say is airwave if u was taking the piss i got good friends in wales who would be happy be smash your fucking roidhead face in ANYTIME the address u have of mne is a nothing address i hope yours was for your sake if u was taking the piss?

if not i apologise.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well airwave????


It isn't me being funny or me asking a serious question. It's me sticking you where I know it hurts because I'm sick of you mouthing off. Don't like it? Don't reply to any of my posts. Simple.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 19, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Sambo mate dnt even bite tae that!! Its cos of stupid cunts like that a dnt post in here anymore (this post the exception!!)
> 
> TTT al pm u some pics of ur creation


i can see why you stay out of here mate. i cant belive there are cunts like that around!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> It isn't me being funny or me asking a serious question. It's me sticking you where I know it hurts because I'm sick of you mouthing off. Don't like it? Don't reply to any of my posts. Simple.


TWAT

ur a sick fucker.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all im gonna say is airwave if u was taking the piss i got good friends in wales who would be happy be smash your fucking roidhead face in ANYTIME the address u have of mne is a nothing address i hope yours was for your sake if u was taking the piss?
> 
> if not i apologise.


Oh please. Internet threats? 

That's a safe addy I use to have stuff delivered to. I use that address because I know if the post man leaves a package outside nobody is going to touch it. Not with the guy that lives there they wont.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Oh please. Internet threats?
> 
> That's a safe addy I use to have stuff delivered to. I use that address because I know if the post man leaves a package outside nobody is going to touch it. Not with the guy that lives there they wont.



no more internet threats if both addys are fake fair play.

your sick. i say no more.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wtf av i just read that right !!
Airwave lad mouthin off or not that was well below the belt and ill say this once if ever that was said again you horrible cunt ill personly send sum hench fellas there tonight i know the addy and believe u and me i know some seriously dangeruos mother fuckers how on earth could u be so cruel u stupid little cunt believe you and me if i was nt so busy id be draggin sambo there with us know and id find ya lad na probs and this isnt a threat lad its a promise why the fuck any1 would say that i dont know !!!!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

So, two things to be taken from this:

1. Sambo likes to pass around other peoples addies.
2. Send people a few clones and you get their tongue so far up your arse you can't even shit in peace.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> So, two things to be taken from this:
> 
> 1. Sambo likes to pass around other peoples addies.
> 2. Send people a few clones and you get their tongue so far up your arse you can't even shit in peace.


ive never sent chedz a fucking fing u fool

and whos address have i give out???


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

no ur just pissed cause u grow shite weed and was begging me too buy clones but i ignored u 

the kids fings is just uncalled for tho u sillyboy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> So, two things to be taken from this:
> 
> 1. Sambo likes to pass around other peoples addies.
> 2. Send people a few clones and you get their tongue so far up your arse you can't even shit in peace.


Wtf are u chattin shit for u fuckin waster ill tell u again ya mug and believe me im no keyboard worrior u was below the fuckin belt lad and id smash ya myself if i was nt busy ya horrible cunt not to worry tho im well known and its nice to be nice no cunt gave me your addy ya thick cunt you gave it me yourself so wtf i tell ya somethin now lad id be watchin wot your sayin as you ve got me fuckin goat up and u know ill happily drop the fuckin lot to call around a few peeps not far from you or the addy !!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> So, two things to be taken from this:
> 
> 1. Sambo likes to pass around other peoples addies.
> 2. Send people a few clones and you get their tongue so far up your arse you can't even shit in peace.



only thing i took from it was your an asshole....... asking a man about his kids like that, just to get a dig in....

i have the same shit with my ex and she makes my life miserable over seeing the kid..

sambos never sent me an addy or a clone, so i have no reason to be up his hole as you say, but you sir are a grade A fool, you must not have kids if you did you`d know that any man worth his salt would kill for them...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf are u chattin shit for u fuckin waster ill tell u again ya mug and believe me im no keyboard worrior u was below the fuckin belt lad and id smash ya myself if i was nt busy ya horrible cunt not to worry tho im well known and its nice to be nice no cunt gave me your addy ya thick cunt you gave it me yourself so wtf i tell ya somethin now lad id be watchin wot your sayin as you ve got me fuckin goat up and u know ill happily drop the fuckin lot to call around a few peeps not far from you or the addy !!



chill m8 hes obviously just a horrible cunt..............


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> only thing i took from it was your an asshole....... asking a man about his kids like that, just to get a dig in....
> 
> i have the same shit with my ex and she makes my life miserable over seeing the kid..
> 
> sambos never sent me an addy or a clone, so i have no reason to be up his hole as you say, but you sir are a grade A fool, you must not have kids if you did you`d know that any man worth his salt would kill for them...


cheers m8 but its cools like i say i aint even gonna bite im upset enough wit it all anyway...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuck that, I'm not even taking my coat off.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

chill lads hes jus a keyboard warrior and obviously a nasty cunt.

but chill lads...........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Usually am but fuck that its serious shit that lad and fuck all to do with him so wtf i zell ya he as nt i child or you could neva say shit like that trust me he has gotta be trippin as has already been said any man wirth his salt an all that jeez why did i log in


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

i got boys in wales if he wants a meet but hes jus a key-board nasty fuck.


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

think i`m going to up my feed this week, there getting a litre and a half with bloom nutes at about 40% so up both water to 2 litres and feed to 50% for next two feeds then up the nutes to 60% for feeds after and see how they take it...

bloom nutes are n.p.k 3-10-10..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yo im off to get sum zzzzzz before sum cunt does somethin silly ill be back tho and i swear i hooe sum prick is nt the cunt needs mowin down cruel or not its how im feelin!! Nuff love the rest of yas sambo ill mail ya tomoz for me clones lmfao wot a waster!!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.thejournal.ie/3000-cannabis-plants-found-in-wexford-house-422720-Apr2012/


cops cleaned the place out again, they got a 2 million shipment couple weeks ago then another 2 million week after now a big grow....

thank god i`m only couple weeks from harvest..


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> http://www.thejournal.ie/3000-cannabis-plants-found-in-wexford-house-422720-Apr2012/
> 
> 
> cops cleaned the place out again, they got a 2 million shipment couple weeks ago then another 2 million week after now a big grow....
> ...


its just chink sht tho m8


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

at this stage of the game, i`d take anything....

last lot that was here was sprayed or injected with oil, and had sand like builders sand all over it, hear theres big bud comeing in next few days, and i know a guy with some great silver haze but the cunt is asking top dollar for few grams.... sellers market and all that...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> at this stage of the game, i`d take anything....
> 
> last lot that was here was sprayed or injected with oil, and had sand like builders sand all over it, hear theres big bud comeing in next few days, and i know a guy with some great silver haze but the cunt is asking top dollar for few grams.... sellers market and all that...


ur in ireland aint ya?

i 4get, hard to get shit through irish customs.......


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

its the one thing you wouldn`t get through the post.....

the ira even kidnapped the best of there sniffer dogs a few years back..


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> its the one thing you wouldn`t get through the post.....
> 
> the ira even kidnapped the best of there sniffer dogs a few years back..



yeah loads wont sell to ireland on the sr, prices are high over there too aint they?


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 19, 2012)

oz of good smoke can go for 400euro, about 340 pounds, and the chinq stuff is 300 euro, thats always the same price, and your lucky if you get a full oz....

now theres more lads growing its only going up in price... but the quality is getting alot better, the chinq gear you could smoke 2 or 3 joints before you get a stone out of it.


just watching phone jacker, fuckin hilarious.. especially the arab fella.. think its alot funnier than face jacker, works better....


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 19, 2012)

happy 420 ya dirty cunts


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> happy 420 ya dirty cunts


u too m8 what ya got to smoke


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2012)

Ha, think AW just alienated himself from this thread for good 

Happy 4/20 and such to ya's as well, not that i really subscribe to that stuff (hell, i don't subscribe to y own birthday ). I been up since 3am, one of those sleepless nights, running up and down the stairs at work is gonna be FUN!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy April the 20th Day UK-ers....going to be a day of heavy chiefing me thinks. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm starting in about 3 mins.


Happy 420 all. 

Remember

BB 50% off code: 420

Happy toking.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Back at it again happy 420 boys get them bongos filled heres sum rep to all of yas for stayin safe !!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning folks, happy 420 and all that! Well chedz, how's the weather over there today lad? Suns out here again today, probly piss down over the weekend when I'm off!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Morning folks, happy 420 and all that! Well chedz, how's the weather over there today lad? Suns out here again today, probly piss down over the weekend when I'm off!


Fuckin suns blazin bit chilly on the old sausages tho lol


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Gonna be pissin it down all weekend here by all accounts.....partly sunny at the minute. Hope the UK can send us some decent weather, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin suns blazin bit chilly on the old sausages tho lol


Aye although suns out over here it's still a bit chilling specially first thing in the mornin and in the evening


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

@DST I only ever heard of this 420 lately, what way do they celebrate it over there m8? Apart from the obvious lol, is there anything big on worth maybe goin over to sometime?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ay canna give a shit about about the cold as long as i stop dry and i dont need to swap the gear for ducks feathers haha gonna wank here the weekend dst and ive got graft to do which is shot bit hey you cant have it all the time 
Yo lads that gpt no rep blame this fucked up site lol


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Wot, no fukkin REP. I WANT MY REP NOW!!!! lol....oh, a cuppa tea will do nicely instead, lol.

If the suns out it can be minus 20 for all I care, as long as it's no raining. In law went into buy cycling gear in a shop in South Africa before we cycle across Austria last year. They asked the guy if he sold waterproofs. This hard core Afrikaans oak says to them "Wet is NOTHING"....aye, well maybe wet is nothing if you are in the African sun, but when yer wet and it's frikkin freezing in Europe it's a whole different kettle of fish numbskull. lol.

Mastergrow: To be honest it's nothing really official. It's more just that some of the coffeeshops seem to get ram packed. My local the Grey Area does it's huge joints, or gives bits and bob away for free. It's just a really nice atmosphere to be honest. Much better than when the Cannabis Cup is in town, and a little bit less busy. Lots of Americans come over. I have a mate from Texas and another from East in town at the minute.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Please tell me that Amsterdam is lovely and sunny in august! I can't really be fucked with going again just for it to piss all over me for the duration.


----------



## baklawa (Apr 20, 2012)

From where I'm looking you've all got superior reputations, the least reputable of you having double what I have. I'm honoured - nay, humbled - to be allowed to rub cyber-shoulders with such greatness... Morning UK


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Unless aristocratic, one must request permission to rub shoulders with this toff


----------



## baklawa (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Unless aristocratic, one must request permission to rub shoulders with this toff


omigod! omigod! *excited girlie squealing, jumping up and down*


----------



## baklawa (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome back TTT =) =) You've been sorely missed... What have you been up to, and are you still up to it?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> From where I'm looking you've all got superior reputations, the least reputable of you having double what I have. I'm honoured - nay, humbled - to be allowed to rub cyber-shoulders with such greatness... Morning UK


Ill be back for you baklawa lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Welcome back TTT =) =) You've been sorely missed... What have you been up to, and are you still up to it?


Lol the man wishes he took you up on the offer of your basement now !!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Welcome back TTT =) =) You've been sorely missed... What have you been up to, and are you still up to it?


As Cheds sais, sohulda accepted the offer at the time. I've spent a week or so of late pulling my hair out, all my money and weed got nicked from my flat which wasn't very helpful, and then my former flatmate buggered off without paying almost £500 of ills which was not too helpful either  Other than that just formulating my escape from the kitchen, into, well, a better kitchen!  Maybe i'll become a pizza person at ziizi's  Although my best friend is converting his fish shop into a take-out rib place so i'd be tempted to try find some work there and see just what kind of monumental man vs food madness i could cook up. RIBS! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd love to tell you it was sunny lad, but August has a pretty piss poor rep for weather in NL. May is always ok. June, July can be okay-ish, then august it rained the whole of last year for example....fuk knows, it's like booking a holiday in Bangor, don't expect it to be sunny!



tip top toker said:


> Please tell me that Amsterdam is lovely and sunny in august! I can't really be fucked with going again just for it to piss all over me for the duration.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

morning subhumans, well im off inna bit to probation today. total waste of time( the fact im in here kinda supports that notion) proation officers a decent guy and hasnt given me any grief but thats over a year since the offence and im gettin kinda pissed off with the comm service and shit still lingering about. ah well cum june it'll all be gone then its just a few more months till my licence is back.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

wow some below belt comment last night. this thread has took a right nose dive last few months.
where the growing help and friendly banter gone?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

DST said:


> I'd love to tell you it was sunny lad, but August has a pretty piss poor rep for weather in NL. May is always ok. June, July can be okay-ish, then august it rained the whole of last year for example....fuk knows, it's like booking a holiday in Bangor, don't expect it to be sunny!


Last i went was in september i believe, and wet wet wet wet wet wet wet wet wet wet wet. Most i remember is buying up a load of random weed from the bluebird and raiding the supermarket for many many packets of bugels and lighting up one of those 20cm pre-rolled cones in the hotel room  That and legging it from coffee shop to coffee shop with a distinct lack of waterproofs or umbrellas, think we went into the grey area, if we did then my mind is simply telling me someone had written all over the wall, might have been grey area, little bbit hazy.

Have a fun day dura


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

haha, and I was gonna say September can be okay.....sometimes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm celebrating every 20 today. just had my second bongo for the day hahah actually 8:20 was ages ago it's nearly time for 9:20 yeeefuckinhaaaaw boys i'm on it today.

can't believe we discuss the weather so much in this thread it's either shit or shitter in the uk barring the 1 week of sunshine we now are accustomed to calling summer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Aw fuck, Im gonae be there Aug 12th. Half expected decent weather. Nasty comments last night. Fuck I have a conversation with Rollie and ask the Yank Mod Balsac to back off to which he agrees and we are going to get something going to mod this thread. Sooner rather than later me thinks. Nasty horrible personal attacks are not permitted. I like your Airwave but that would have cut Sambo to the bone.

Going to a speakers night.......with the legend/pisshead Andy Goram


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

i caught the airwave/ sambo issue last night but i just stepped away from it. im like you bill,airwaves a sound guy usually but i really dont like that kinda stuff, and you know me i kinda throw any comment/joke out but there IS a line i wont cross. and that was it.
i used to work with Gorams mrs in a factory. she used to come in all dressed up with the wee short skirt , tight top , make-up on a 4" stillettoes. bit over dressed for a factory but she was sexy looking milf, knocked a few off the wrist in factory bogs thinkin of her....i do like a wank at work, amuses me that sum1's payin me to chug.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah airwave always been sound to me but there is a point u dont cross. and no for record i aint took no clones off no cunt here so i m speaking as a dad only.
b nice for just a day or two not have a drama here... ent ever gunna happen now tho is it


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

definetly feels that way. of recent it just seems everybodys havin problems, ah well even the tightest of families have there fall outs, as long as it gets put to bed and we can get on with it. i know this thread is more than just a grow thread, growings just the common ground, and i think more than a few friendships have resulted in here. hope the thread doesnt go to shit.
just found out ive only 32 hours left of comm service..5 more shifts and thats it!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorams ex mrs own the boozer at the bottom of my street. I'd still hammer it, but it would need to be up the shitter coz everycunt has battered her blurt. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Blurt..........I love that word. "Here Hen, geez a swatch at yer blurt"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

must be the same woman bill, she owned a boozer in Ayr...
jist worked out my bans up in mid december but ah can get it back 56 days earlier so wae any luck it'll be late october early november/....at least now ah know .


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Blurt, lmfao....haven't hear that in a minute.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 9:20


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> must be the same woman bill, she owned a boozer in Ayr...
> jist worked out my bans up in mid december but ah can get it back 56 days earlier so wae any luck it'll be late october early november/....at least now ah know .


It is m8, we have had this conversation. Mirriam(spelling) her daughter is a belter tae. fucking lovley. Went for a neck, shoulder and back massage yesterday(no happy ending) first time Ive ever had a professional massage. Fucking right good. Cunts have got me hooked. Going for an Indian Head massage next week, if the beak is awrite


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy 9:20


ur a bad man indeedy. i gotta wait till i been bank before i can get stoned. gutted as u seem b having fun.
so whos on the bb promo today? think its a must for me. qq, engineers dream, sour, dpq,deep blue and deep pyscho and pyscho killer is the order i believe. get on it ya tight cunts haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

guess i should get around to buying seeds. must be about a year since i made a purchase, i, just taking clones all the time now and thats from seeds i got fromm billy. my wee bro owes me sum seeds and new bulbs but he's kinda skint just now so im not hassling him..tbh the clones are white domina and blue widow although ive lost track of whats what, they're pretty good plants pulling over 3 oz per grow each under my 400 so no complaints but i fancy sumthing different. ive still got a load of regs that i got from tt and sambo( or was it you don?) and i think i mite give them a bash. im not used to doing regs but theres no point in them just sitting there although i mite do a wee guerilla grow at some point, just bring them on in rockwool and then go a walk.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

was gunna say dura 4 -6 ton a week untaxed u should b on the ordering haha
regs have more appeal to me for the breding aspects.
man been doing the dog shite pick in garden and found two mice minus heads in back lawn haha pyscho cat been earning her keep .
fuck nos y she eats there heads? i think its to fuck withthe rest off the mice a message of impending doom for all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ur a bad man indeedy. i gotta wait till i been bank before i can get stoned. gutted as u seem b having fun.
> so whos on the bb promo today? think its a must for me. qq, engineers dream, sour, dpq,deep blue and deep pyscho and pyscho killer is the order i believe. get on it ya tight cunts haha


aye, am having a grand morning had me bacon and eggs a handful of bongs, done all my work for the day apart from whatever will come in, being nowt much as its friday hahaah 

fuck the accusing stares, get some eye drops banged in and get out there. that visine stuff is a belter! 


dura72 said:


> guess i should get around to buying seeds. must be about a year since i made a purchase, i, just taking clones all the time now and thats from seeds i got fromm billy. my wee bro owes me sum seeds and new bulbs but he's kinda skint just now so im not hassling him..tbh the clones are white domina and blue widow although ive lost track of whats what, they're pretty good plants pulling over 3 oz per grow each under my 400 so no complaints but i fancy sumthing different. ive still got a load of regs that i got from tt and sambo( or was it you don?) and i think i mite give them a bash. im not used to doing regs but theres no point in them just sitting there although i mite do a wee guerilla grow at some point, just bring them on in rockwool and then go a walk.


aye think the fairy sent ya a load of different ones i can't mind on what exactly, some experimental ones.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, am having a grand morning had me bacon and eggs a handful of bongs, done all my work for the day apart from whatever will come in, being nowt much as its friday hahaah
> 
> fuck the accusing stares, get some eye drops banged in and get out there. that visine stuff is a belter!
> 
> aye think the fairy sent ya a load of different ones i can't mind on what exactly, some experimental ones.


sod the stares fella, im a proud stoner and i dont often get more perenoid smoking im always a lil paranoid but that keeps ya on ya toes and stops lazyness.
i was more worried time i build a exo reefer and smoke it im gunna b to stoned to b arsed to move for hour or so and time i smoke a joint a dvd wood seem a good idea and i got lists to do haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

morning boys 

happy 420 im bout to spark a paki bkac n polloum mix up.

airwaves is just a nasty little keyboard warrior ive offered a meet more than once close to his home but dont want none of it do ya u lilttle muggycunt.....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> sod the stares fella, im a proud stoner and i dont often get more perenoid smoking im always a lil paranoid but that keeps ya on ya toes and stops lazyness.
> i was more worried time i build a exo reefer and smoke it im gunna b to stoned to b arsed to move for hour or so and time i smoke a joint a dvd wood seem a good idea and i got lists to do haha


manafter me own heart,

just topped off with 10:20 bong and am half way through the new sherlock


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Them fucking DOGs can drink like fuck, usually I can leave plants a couple of day without watering. Went up this morning and about 5 out the 8 had sucked nutrients out their leafs. Aint a biggy but it just means its gonae be a daily watering now. Fucking cunt bastard


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

I potted 4 exodus seeds from GH seeds about 10 days ago, so far 3 are looking like there fine bit one looks a little fucked up. Few weeks before that I planted 4 purple cheddar, I had to get a bottle of grow of a m8, after using the grow for a few days I noticed the plants looking shrivelled up a bit and loads of salt build up on my drippers, the silly cunt had boost in the grow bottle and it killed the fuckin things, so I got everything washed out and now I've these exo seeds on the go, the one that looks fucked looks sorta the same shape as the grandaddy purple did, I think there musta still been a bit of boost or salt build up in the pebbles, so now I reckon I'll be left with 3. Fuckin seems like ages since the last harvest and I ain't even got anything in flower, goina have to look a bit more into doin clones, never done them before, seeds just seem to be takin too long


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is the DOGs.....


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

empty ya inbox chedder


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sick of emptying the cunt done for yo tho sam haha


----------



## asap (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning  Hows everyone doing today? finally the rain has fucked off around here.

Well Airwave is another cunt on the boards, good job there is the core of gooduns cause this place wouldnt be worth it without you lot.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got word that the post has just been, nice bit of yellow pollen, goina have to finish work early me thinks, only about 36 hours till it got here, just got word today that the taxman sent me a cheque for around £800, only thing is it was sent to the wrong address about 1 month ago, should get another cheque sen in the post in a week or so, this 420 lark is actually turnin out to be quite a lucky day for me


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

asap said:


> Morning  Hows everyone doing today? finally the rain has fucked off around here.
> 
> Well Airwave is another cunt on the boards, good job there is the core of gooduns cause this place wouldnt be worth it without you lot.


yo mr scouse how r ya?
just bout walk post box with them things. soz mad busy week


----------



## asap (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yo mr scouse how r ya?
> just bout walk post box with them things. soz mad busy week


Im good thanks mate, no worries pal, will look forward to getting them going in the near future.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

thats the call i been waiting for mrs looks like got a new job. they gunna confirm mon wen the director or something is in ti sign it off. awesome news for my household. plus mrs just put in money from my account to hers so now it time do seed shopping haha 
wot a good day b a stoner haha
@DELVITE thanks for idea on pea netting, brought one today, infact spent near 200 on shit from garden centre over past 2 days haha.
gunna have some banging fruit and veg tho haha vitamins galore


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thats the call i been waiting for mrs looks like got a new job. they gunna confirm mon wen the director or something is in ti sign it off. awesome news for my household. plus mrs just put in money from my account to hers so now it time do seed shopping haha
> wot a good day b a stoner haha
> @DELVITE thanks for idea on pea netting, brought one today, infact spent near 200 on shit from garden centre over past 2 days haha.
> gunna have some banging fruit and veg tho haha vitamins galore


congrats mate. is that pea netting any good for a scrog?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> congrats mate. is that pea netting any good for a scrog?


why up mr t. u get lost or something? haha na messing good see ya.
apparently it does the job well indeed


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia i need to spk with you???


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

just picked up 2 1/2 oz of cheesy dick from a mate, stll a wee bit damp although it could be better described as being very stick, its fuckin reeking though, helluva bloody smell off it. paid 350 fopr it so pretty good bit of business. he got kinda busted last nite, by kinda i mean the health visitor turned up to see his 2 year old, he siad i cant let you in coz the mrs is sleepin and its her house, so the health visitor calls social work who turn up and spot his grow, they take the kid away( and tbh i see this kid maybe once a fortnite and she s ahealthy happy kid) claiming that theyre contacting the polis and the kids in danger due to a small grow, 8 plants, dozy cunt tells me about this morning and i ask if the cops have been , hes says no, i ask what have you done with the gear, he says its still sitting!!! i strong;ly advise him to get shot of. he only had one plant ready for harvest but the rest were only weeks away. so he's cleared it out, cleaned the house and is now sitting waitin on the result. i told him just to deny everything, cant see the cops actually even tryin to charge him with no physical evidence, half decent lawyer would get that chucked out...hes a bit of a geeky goth type, totally harmless but doesnt know shit....i just despair at times.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 20, 2012)

thinking of taking down my AF today?


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> why up mr t. u get lost or something? haha na messing good see ya.
> apparently it does the job well indeed


yesterday was the first time i popped in here for a look. i usually just follow a grow journal to avoid the trouble makers you get in a main thread like this lol.
cheers i want to try a scrog on the next grow or the one after depending on when they come to do my windows. ill find a way of beating the piss test


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> just picked up 2 1/2 oz of cheesy dick from a mate, stll a wee bit damp although it could be better described as being very stick, its fuckin reeking though, helluva bloody smell off it. paid 350 fopr it so pretty good bit of business. he got kinda busted last nite, by kinda i mean the health visitor turned up to see his 2 year old, he siad i cant let you in coz the mrs is sleepin and its her house, so the health visitor calls social work who turn up and spot his grow, they take the kid away( and tbh i see this kid maybe once a fortnite and she s ahealthy happy kid) claiming that theyre contacting the polis and the kids in danger due to a small grow, 8 plants, dozy cunt tells me about this morning and i ask if the cops have been , hes says no, i ask what have you done with the gear, he says its still sitting!!! i strong;ly advise him to get shot of. he only had one plant ready for harvest but the rest were only weeks away. so he's cleared it out, cleaned the house and is now sitting waitin on the result. i told him just to deny everything, cant see the cops actually even tryin to charge him with no physical evidence, half decent lawyer would get that chucked out...hes a bit of a geeky goth type, totally harmless but doesnt know shit....i just despair at times.


they could check up on the electric bill to see how much hes using and when. he'd be better off putting fruit or veg in there and say hes growing that. just a thought


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

i suggested that to him after he told me had sum chilli pepper seeds sitting. i cant see much coming out of this anyway. its not as if the guys a major growers or even a dealer. he's just a pure pot-head x-box freak. he gotta serious deteriorating eyesight problem so he's on the sick. spends all day onna couch with a joint and x-box controller. think his previous is one or 2 possesion charges from years ago. he should be sound after he gets the kid back.......i'd love to see them try that with me! they have to bring a van of coppers and tazer me down, id stab utter fuck outta anyone that got in my way.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

i dont understand why they give smokers such a hard time. they leave the smack heads the rob old ladies in the cemetery alone.
a change of subject but could anyone tell me the best breader for a good cheese strain please?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> they came all armoured up for mine mate, cheif inspector whos known me since childhood thinking hed talk me down fukin arseholes
> 
> MORNING BITCHES
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Seen your kids lately?


ur a fukin PRIK MATE i for one have hadbad shit with kids and for u to even say that shit is FUKIN OUT OF ORDER and no its not coz im pals with sambo its coz ur out of fukin order u little cunty prik now get a fuking life u dirty lowdown fukin JOKE
grr i hhate guys like u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

bit friday pr0n lads?!

View attachment 2130110


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit friday pr0n lads?!


they lok nice don that one in the middle looks a little sad like?

and SAMBO EMAIL YA DOSEY FUCKER lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

hhahah aye it does that, its a bit droopy eh. i popped half a dozen sativa pips and ended up with only one female. the last male took 4.5 weeks and is only just showing tiny balls. i was raging. 

dunno how well it's going to do if i'm honest, the pips are from a sativa that lives on the side of a mountain in fuckin Laos. probably not going to well in newcastle's climate lmfbo


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

don u sure the one in middle isnt a seed ic3 popped for u and been struggling from early abuse? hahahahahahahaha
how long the pips take come through then big fella from bb? am as excited as a kid in sweet shop


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> don u sure the one in middle isnt a seed ic3 popped for u and been struggling from early abuse? hahahahahahahaha
> how long the pips take come through then big fella from bb? am as excited as a kid in sweet shop


u shutup to ya div lol

mine are looking nice ow il have u know,,better bloody be as well 2 plants under a 600 hps overkill methinks but should get a good yeild
the big harvests been dried so the fairy will be making visit wen its ready :wowzer:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

deffo not from ic3...... it's alive!

depends what you order but should be about a week tops mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo not from ic3...... it's alive!
> 
> depends what you order but should be about a week tops mate.


alot matey haha. cool i will b like a dog at the window waiting take down postie all week haha


----------



## asap (Apr 20, 2012)

Who is it on here that can code a website?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo not from ic3...... it's alive!


lol u shutit too ya mong lmao,,,i did say ive never doen from seed in coco jeez give a lad a break hhahaa


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

ic3 but he struggles with english hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

asap said:


> Who is it on here that can code a website?


me mate y wats up?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 but he struggles with english hahaha



OHHH its jump on ic3 day issit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u shutit too ya mong lmao,,,i did say ive never doen from seed in coco jeez give a lad a break hhahaa


awwww lmao well if at first you don't succeed germ another 20 eh


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

na i just gunna give u odd bit off banter till u go germ some seeds and then tell me to shut it, it so easy u will laugh at the bad luck u had


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> guess i should get around to buying seeds. must be about a year since i made a purchase, i, just taking clones all the time now and thats from seeds i got fromm billy. my wee bro owes me sum seeds and new bulbs but he's kinda skint just now so im not hassling him..tbh the clones are white domina and blue widow although ive lost track of whats what, they're pretty good plants pulling over 3 oz per grow each under my 400 so no complaints but i fancy sumthing different. ive still got a load of regs that i got from tt and sambo( or was it you don?) and i think i mite give them a bash. im not used to doing regs but theres no point in them just sitting there although i mite do a wee guerilla grow at some point, just bring them on in rockwool and then go a walk.


I sent you 50 exo x dreamtime. I was sent a sample of the finished product from robbie and i have to say it was damned fucking tasty stuff


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OHHH its jump on ic3 day issit lol


ukrg came through for me today proper so give him at least half hour break pleases boys.......... lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

timer is on haha no longer unless he gums my plums to hahahaa.
this promo on sr newuser? any details? it just today? u get the kush yet fella?
did u get my text?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> timer is on haha no longer unless he gums my plums to hahahaa.
> this promo on sr newuser? any details? it just today? u get the kush yet fella?
> did u get my text?


thats n 400 fags is all im waiting for kush has been 9days but 2 where wkend and it did say up to 21day

fags has been 5day but they say up to 15

and neither av i payed for yet anyway lol

420 is just 2day lots of 10%/20% off stuff and freebies with orders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I sent you 50 exo x dreamtime. I was sent a sample of the finished product from robbie and i have to say it was damned fucking tasty stuff


have a deeks at Wbw's exo x dreamtime, looks proper sativa cheesey

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/404048-wbw-indoor-kush-thread-122.html


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> timer is on haha no longer unless he gums my plums to hahahaa.
> this promo on sr newuser? any details? it just today? u get the kush yet fella?
> did u get my text?


got the tt bro no fucking cred apart from to 02 numbers tho thats why i aint replied geezer


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats n 400 fags is all im waiting for kush has been 9days but 2 where wkend and it did say up to 21day
> 
> fags has been 5day but they say up to 15
> 
> ...



was th kush canadian posting? or uk fender bender? haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got the tt bro no fucking cred apart from to 02 numbers tho thats why i aint replied geezer


cool new phone/touch screen my texts seem go where ever they want. am o2 by way. that y i text with unlimited texts,saves me a packet on credit


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was th kush canadian posting? or uk fender bender? haha


no m8 canada


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

risky to get through surely?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cool new phone/touch screen my texts seem go where ever they want. am o2 by way. that y i text with unlimited texts,saves me a packet on credit


i need to call n change my free o2 nums


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I sent you 50 exo x dreamtime. I was sent a sample of the finished product from robbie and i have to say it was damned fucking tasty stuff


wasnt sure just what you'd sent mate, there all still sittin as i didnt have the room to bring on regs and i needed to make sure all my plants were profit making at the ttime. i think ive got plenty of time and space to get them started inna couple of weeks though so ill give them a bash and send you a bit when its up and ready mate. ill go with 4 of yours and four of dons and hope to get a 50/50. probably do the same as im doing just now and just pull clones off them for a few months as well. mite geta couple of mothers goin.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> risky to get through surely?


no m8 aslong as it aint a Key even if found all u would get is a letter from customs ive had a couple lol on the sites they call em LL's love letters lollol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 canada



and i just got something from canada today actually took bout 12days


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

wot u had stopped so far then?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot u had stopped so far then?


nuffing from SR but benzos from the phillippines a few yr ago i then scanned n sent the letter they sent a reship and that got through lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nuffing from SR but benzos from the phillippines a few yr ago i then scanned n sent the letter they sent a reship and that got through lmao


phillippines u say? u wasnt ordering mail order lady boys again was u? havent my warnings sunk in yet? not clean, not clean haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Why is it saying that it's an hour until 420? it's 420 already darn it! 

I somehow blocked my account on thingy so just set up an intersango account. Trying to figure it out, guessing i add pounds into the intersango account and then use those pounds to buy bitcoins. Thinking a gram of hash might be a treat if there is such 20% promo's and whatnot going on, or are the discounts for bigger orders?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

think may figure out this bitcoin on monday get in an order to a uk fender for there best weed or best priced weed. dry here at mo


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm on top of it i think. Seems like a bit of effort walking the 25m out of the front door and making a money transfer to instgram or whtaever they;'re called, so have set up online banking but have to wait upto 15 days to receive a card reader. Think i'm gonna go halves with a friend on 5g of gold seal once he get's back from his hollidays  Should make for a fun evening. Anybody want to buy me some in the meantime  Only seems fair seeing as i'm paying the tax to pay your benefits which are paying for it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think may figure out this bitcoin on monday get in an order to a uk fender for there best weed or best priced weed. dry here at mo


pm or txt me if ya need ne help........................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pm or txt me if ya need ne help........................


will do matey


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think may figure out this bitcoin on monday get in an order to a uk fender for there best weed or best priced weed. dry here at mo


get an account at mt gox you can transfer money into their account to get a bitboin exchange then just transfer them on


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> get an account at mt gox you can transfer money into their account to get a bitboin exchange then just transfer them on



NO NO NO stay away from mt.gox guys

if they even get a whiff where them coins are going then ur lose ya money......

use intersango.com and do a internet transfer rather than go into the bank, ur money will be on intersango in 1-2hrs then u buy the coins 30mins, then u send them coins to the address in the account part at the top of ur SR page.


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> NO NO NO stay away from mt.gox guys
> 
> if they even get a whiff where them coins are going then ur lose ya money......
> 
> use intersango.com and do a internet transfer rather than go into the bank, ur money will be on intersango in 1-2hrs then u buy the coins 30mins, then u send them coins to the address in the account part at the top of ur SR page.


dont you need a card reader to do an online bank transfer?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> dont you need a card reader to do an online bank transfer?


u need a online banking account yes most have them or jus go to ur banks site and ask for 1 will take bout a wk tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

ill sell some1 15coins for 100 can put them in ur account in seconds yes its double price but u getting total anomity


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 20, 2012)

i got one, say i need to confim transfer by putting card into card reader


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Sod that man, i'd rather broadcast my name loud and clear than pay that rate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

Sambo what fags are ye waitin on m8, take it there the ones from Moldova? Didnt know which ones to order cos some cheap gags are just pure fuckin dirt!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

so it takes a weekto get bitcoins 1st time u set up??? man they throws my monday order haha. it ok i will sniff some out i always do


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

.........Boys.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo what fags are ye waitin on m8, take it there the ones from Moldova? Didnt know which ones to order cos some cheap gags are just pure fuckin dirt!


i got red lm's n gold marlboro just to test cause like ya say fakes n some forign 1 are dirt


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so it takes a weekto get bitcoins 1st time u set up??? man they throws my monday order haha. it ok i will sniff some out i always do


do u have a internet banking account?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got red lm's n gold marlboro just to test cause like ya say fakes n some forign 1 are dirt


Aye, I think I'll order a couple and see, can't be that bad for the money. Right must go and pick up my first parcel, enjoy ur evenin lads!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that was interesting reading.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

well thats the phone number changed, too many fuckin idiots out there with my old number. gettin all sortas weird cunts fonin me coz theres a dry up round here. fuck that. im shuttin shop for a bit. dont need the increased traffic and as im on the wagon dont really need the cash right now.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wots happenin lads? 
Airwave ill pretend i neva seen that unless u wanna be called a grass!!!
Get the fuck off our thread your not welcome here and im sure every1 that did have respect for u lost it last night u prick so go and fuck about with ya little boys as ya do !!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

75 gram joint, (nae baccy!) Silver Bubble.....Happy 420.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol DST, i remember the last one you posted up. Madness  Of the very best kind though!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin lads?
> Airwave ill pretend i neva seen that unless u wanna be called a grass!!!
> Get the fuck off our thread your not welcome here and im sure every1 that did have respect for u lost it last night u prick so go and fuck about with ya little boys as ya do !!


Yup, respect is no longer even a hazey possibility. I thought cataract was bad...

Where the fook are people tonight  I just watched the latest episode of southpark, there are some pretty crap episodes in this new series.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

im just sittin watch big bang theory and scrubs re-runs. being sober is bollocks at the weekend, its barely tolerable thru the week but its fuckin chinese water torture during fri, sat and sun. its gonna be a long weekend


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah, fuck that man  I had great plans of being mr boring cuntymcballbag, and then i thought fuck it, i'm giving up weed and tobacco, gotta have something going for me, so i'm still drinking  I'm just about to open a nice cold bottle of Chang  I must have watched every episode of scrubs about 30-40 times each, one of my all time fav shows, but it'll be a good 4 or 5 years before i feel i can watch it again, same story with red dwarf  Just downloading a copy of Haywire, looks like it might be a bit of a laugh, basically run of the mill special operative get's betrayed and beserk, except it's a hot looking chick for once instead of matttttt damon!

Been looking at cars and car insurance for when i no longer have to decalre my drink driving come august. 1.2L 3 cylinder skoda fabia class 1 insurance, £600. 2.4L V6 audi A4 petrol, £800. Seems bizarre. Could prove to be some. Had a look around to see what kind of money i'd be looking at to buy another citroen 2cv and fuck me, kinda looking at around £3K for one in good condition, and that's before you add central locking and a fancy stereo. One day i'll get her back though!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2012)

some pics of the BSBxCB


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely man, that's some canny colour for what, 3 weeks flowering? Having sampled some of the exo-dreamtime, i really really pissed myself by accidentally chucking a mix of about 100 of the three BR strains into the same bag while not quite thinking straight. Tis now my lucky dip bag. Anything with real exo in the genetics has me wanting to grow it  Not gonna pop my dog's till i know i've got something funky to cross em up with.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> some pics of the BSBxCB View attachment 2130295View attachment 2130296View attachment 2130297View attachment 2130298View attachment 2130299


Very nice lad.Flower structure looks quite like one of the phenos I got form the sour cherry, but with that the whole leaves were going purple as well as the calyxes, it spread quite wide over the plant. Top notch geezer.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

I only grew out one pheno, but leaves all stayed green (i say that, most of mine went yellow due to pesky jumpy swimy bastards, it all went wrong once they showed up )


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Just a thought sambo. Have you read the terms and conditions of mt.gox? If they ban your account for simply using SR then they have done nothing more than mugged you. Anything can be traded on SR legal or illegal. Unless they can prove that the exchange of the coins was specifically for an illegal item, which appears pretty fucking difficult to do given what TOR is, then they do not have any legal grounds to suspend your account. They might well suspend it, but you can sue the shit out of them unless they can prove you were buying illegal drugs etc. To put into an alternative context it would be like the police convicting you for owning an HPS despite not having any proof that it was used to grow anything illegal. They have no legla grounds to suspend an account simply because the user has been attributed with using SR. There has to be proof of a purchase of an illegal item, not simply using the site.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin lads?
> Airwave ill pretend i neva seen that unless u wanna be called a grass!!!
> Get the fuck off our thread your not welcome here and im sure every1 that did have respect for u lost it last night u prick so go and fuck about with ya little boys as ya do !!


What are you talking about now? Seen what?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you not understood that NOONE considers you welcome on this thread any more?


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Have you not understood that NOONE considers you welcome on this thread any more?


lol. So you're speaking for every poster here now? 

Keep taking your meds.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe you haven't read the past couple of pages  Seems to be a fairly unanimous consensus of you being a cunt..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Rebecca Waller's Violin improv over the Chasing Shadows remix of Damian Marley's - It Was Written.

Dubstep on a Violin!

[video=youtube;BEj6V5hFu6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BEj6V5hFu6o[/video]

Happy 420!............


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

FUCK OFF AIRWAVE!!!!!!

High 420 everyone else.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lmfao jeez the cunt still here do 1 ya muggy cunt and yes wen ttt said your not welcome he was sayin it for the rest of us now fuck off


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

For any SR users, i can confirm that the whole restarting and running is nosense. If the site and such is up and running and not timing out simply due to response time, you can do whatever yo like with any browsers while still using the tor/firefox bundle and accessing SR


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> FUCK OFF AIRWAVE!!!!!!
> 
> High 420 everyone else.......



I second that motion, was dirty dig that was well below the belt and seriously uncalled for!!!!!!!! &#8203;jog on ya sad pathetic little cunt


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll keep taking those meds airwave, but hang on a minute, to count not one person has responded saying they want you here, quite the opposit, to date every response with regard to you, following my statement, is ewll, telling you to fuck off  early days though, i'm sure you're right and that an army will soon decend on this thread proclaiming you are a lovely frinedly reasonable chappy what what


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Soon to be trees of Cheese TTT. 

Looking a bit worse for wear after sitting in too low a PH for a week then a big flush to fix it but they'll pull through.




Topped and tied Nemesis, this is destined for the Bubble Bags.


But look how nice and Indica the "Dirty Bagseed" is turning out, this is going to be interesting.
This............


To this............


----------



## W Dragon (Apr 20, 2012)

whatever MOD changed my sig is the type we need modding this thread......cheers????


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

Airwave said:


> lol. So you're speaking for every poster here now?
> 
> Keep taking your meds.


u would be needing a few meds for pain if u wasnt just a nasty little keyboard warrior, i told ya tea or coffee your choice at said train station.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Soon to be trees of Cheese TTT.
> 
> Looking a bit worse for wear after sitting in too low a PH for a week then a big flush to fix it but they'll pull through.
> View attachment 2130379
> ...


Yes boy!  As i said earlier, having sampled some of the dreamtime exo, i'm just dying to get some of em planed  I don't really have many hopes for the BSBxBR, but the EXOxBR certaily has my interest, fancy crossing either of those with my dog seeds  I like buying genetics, but i like making myself a thousand not-seen-before beans for nothing even more


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would nt av the cheek to cum back on here and post the knob head i mean come on it probley the most wrong rwply ive seen from sum1 on here and thats sayin somethin im in this thread more than anywere else and the banter is second to none but that made me shiver just readin it sambo is proble the biggest wind up merchant on here but no1 deserves any remark like that!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yes boy!  As i said earlier, having sampled some of the dreamtime exo, i'm just dying to get some of em planed  I don't really have many hopes for the BSBxBR, but the EXOxBR certaily has my interest, fancy crossing either of those with my dog seeds  I like buying genetics, but i like making myself a thousand not-seen-before beans for nothing even more


So having sampled some of the Exo x DT in your opinion what traits do you think the DT father brought to the table, how is/isn't it different to the Exo in effect?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would nt av the cheek to cum back on here and post the knob head i mean come on it probley the most wrong rwply ive seen from sum1 on here and thats sayin somethin im in this thread more than anywere else and the banter is second to none but that made me shiver just readin it sambo is proble the biggest wind up merchant on here but no1 deserves any remark like that!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So having sampled some of the Exo x DT in your opinion what traits do you think the DT father brought to the table, how is/isn't it different to the Exo in effect?


I honestly can't say, it was a while ago and i was only sent enough for one nice joint. All i really remember about it was that i can normally soke a joint in the bath and get throuhg 100 pages of a book, and if it's cheese, well it's that musty cheesey smell/taste (i don't taste too well on the whole, huge aversion to smoke) but when i lit this one up in the bath, it tasted fruity and floral, i'd go as far as to say divine in comparisson to what i was used to with the exo, and well, i had to put the book down, it fuckmed my mind over, had to chip it out half way throuhg and start it up again an hour later  Due to the amou/nt of exo i smoked and nothing else, i generally found any other strain to be pure gash and not worth smoking, this however, POWPOWPOWPOWPOWPOWPOWPOW. Need to see if robbie has any photo's of it so that i can possbily see which pheno he grew out. I would kill to grow that one out myself 

As to identifying strains and characteristics, i've smoked pretty much nothing but exo since i started growing o i have always found it veryhard to say "this strain is for mornings, and this one is for relaxing" etc.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

i really dont like the exo much APART from making £££ it yields to fuck in 8wks and is rock solid bud wise at 8wks especially if given ripen, but is soooooo fucking strong that after smoking it heavy for a few days/wks makes me depressed.

thats my only gripe just too strong for a regular percy smoke, thing with the exo,pyscho,livers too is even once just dry they STINK no curing bullshit,yes i have had seed strain that smell not much less stronger n also taste nice but this is after a 6-8wk cure.

clone onlys all the way for £££


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i really dont like the exo much APART from making £££ it yields to fuck in 8wks and is rock solid bud wise at 8wks especially if given ripen, but is soooooo fucking strong that after smoking it heavy for a few days/wks makes me depressed.
> 
> thats my only gripe just too strong for a regular percy smoke, thing with the exo,pyscho,livers too is even once just dry they STINK no curing bullshit,yes i have had seed strain that smell not much less stronger n also taste nice but this is after a 6-8wk cure.
> 
> clone onlys all the way for £££


Haha, to be honest, that has been EVERYONES opinion. Every flatmate to date has had literally 2 or 3 puffs on one of me exo joints and never accepted a joint off me again due to how much it fucked them up, for me, i could smoke the exo like cigarettes, i was on about 2-3g an hour


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-XlYj1iyAlk]http://youtu.be/-XlYj1iyAlk[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

exo is odd for me. i like it but i dont find it all that strong sfter the 1st day smoking it. by next day i can smoke it allday long.
find same on most weeds, that y i like smoke something different most days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm stuck as to what to name it once I've stabilised it.

I was going with "Nuristan Cheese" but after doing more research into the Dreamtime I can't be sure of how likely the father is to be Afghan or Northern Lights.
Now I'm thinking either "Mature Cheese" (Because it's Cheese that has evolved a little) or "Chimera" (A thing of immortal make, not human, a monstrous fire-breathing female creature composed of the parts of multiple animals).

Any suggestions?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Can sum cunt send there email adyy to us ive sum pics on me phone of ttt's bsbxbr but i dont av a como atm so i can only send em on phone so some1 can bang em up for us please lmfao!!! And wot the fuck is all the double post about i just write a reply bangin on about how promising the cross was and it came up as wot i wrote earlier aaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

mate i tried before for u but the pics wasnt in jpeg form and i dont have programme to shrink them. sorry or i wood if i could. they r nice plants tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Can sum cunt send there email adyy to us ive sum pics on me phone of ttt's bsbxbr but i dont av a como atm so i can only send em on phone so some1 can bang em up for us please lmfao!!! And wot the fuck is all the double post about i just write a reply bangin on about how promising the cross was and it came up as wot i wrote earlier aaahhhhhhh!!


PM Ched, I'll give it a go.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Aye, it's hard to say due to dreamtime jut being a mix of strains. If it were gonna keep cheese in the name i'd go for cheddar as opposed to cheese due to how well the aroma of cheddar evolves as it ages (evolves, so long as we're talking unpasteurised cheddar ) And cheese supposedly gives you dreams (scientifically disproven but shhhhh) so maintaining the cheese in the name seems appropriate.

As the pollen chucker i demand final naming right  but you seem to have better ideas than me  i just keep reverting to black mans nob cheese. I hate the idea of naming strains for publicity. "super mega dominator cheese". I don't like all the strain names of late, seem to be a name that is eye catching as opposed to do with anything about the train.


----------



## herbal crow (Apr 20, 2012)

hello im new to growin but giving my best im growing power kush in my grow tent and growing blueberry in my greenhouse for the first time im usin coco pro plus in all plants is there anything i should be watching out for the power kush is doing supreme but the blueberry that are growin in green house are very tall with big gaps between stems is that normal for blueberry as it i am just after some advice please will add pics at some point i have grown with liimited success before in tent but im confused about the growing outside


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 20, 2012)

i have the like button, if u wanna see it again u will recieve a postcard in the post. follow the instructions u will b contacted soon hahahahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, it's hard to say due to dreamtime jut being a mix of strains. If it were gonna keep cheese in the name i'd go for cheddar as opposed to cheese due to how well the aroma of cheddar evolves as it ages (evolves, so long as we're talking unpasteurised cheddar ) And cheese supposedly gives you dreams (scientifically disproven but shhhhh) so maintaining the cheese in the name seems appropriate.
> 
> As the pollen chucker i demand final naming right  but you seem to have better ideas than me  i just keep reverting to black mans nob cheese. I hate the idea of naming strains for publicity. "super mega dominator cheese". I don't like all the strain names of late, seem to be a name that is eye catching as opposed to do with anything about the train.


u cant be namin it after me ill be wantin copy rights lmfao na seriously tho ttt ill only give it a bad name lol 

yorkie did u get em pal?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

TTT's "BSB X BR", courtesy of Chedder.





.......................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheers pal sum rep wen ive spread sum lol
sorry bout quality ttt just sum quick snaps taken just to show u how your smokes comin on lad 3weeks 5days in so far mate im thinkin 9 atleast but we ll see ay


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a worry at all on the quality fella  I just like being kept upto date with how my bairns are doing  You guys all grow such healthy looking plants  Just make sure you throw a bud over the rainbow and into my lap so i can runit through the bong or vape  (1 week no tobacco, yeah baby yeah! and i ahve no intention of putting it into my joints when i do start toking again )

I'm not quite sure what the fuck i'm playing at this evening. I'm knocking the beer abck like a champion (did you know Leffe wheat beer is 6.6%, that's a fucking good number!) and fully aware that while i'm not meant to be at work tomorrow i agreed to singlehandedly cater for a veyr large and very prestigeoud charity event  Can't see myself rolling down the stairs into the kicthen before 12 tbh  think i'm just gonna take a bottle of wine with me and ease the hangover out and do as best as i can, always work better when i'm pissed, it get's me singing, and when i'm singing, i cook fucking fanctastic food 

Herbal Crow: I'm not ignoring your post, i'm just pissed up like a faggot, i'll see if i can reply to you in some sensible manner in the morning 

Wimb: You are of course aware that we now get all of those discounts and have no need to sign upto this new forum whatsoever, thanks for the codes  i thnk must of us are hppy here thanks


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

Since chedz is doin it heres some BRxExo for ya TTT



There you matey pics from 4 dys ago goin into 6th wk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

wiimb666 said:


> http://www.trichomecentral.com/content/
> new forum launched ..new members wanted..spread the link to other people u know in the community
> 
> attitude discount code is tc420 12%
> ...


Wiimb you seem to forget that it all started here!

Where's my prize for the SUBSTANTIAL amount of info I've contributed since day 1? And all original work I might add, not cut and paste plagiarism like your posts.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not a worry at all on the quality fella  I just like being kept upto date with how my bairns are doing  You guys all grow such healthy looking plants  Just make sure you throw a bud over the rainbow and into my lap so i can runit through the bong or vape  (1 week no tobacco, yeah baby yeah! and i ahve no intention of putting it into my joints when i do start toking again )
> 
> I'm not quite sure what the fuck i'm playing at this evening. I'm knocking the beer abck like a champion (did you know Leffe wheat beer is 6.6%, that's a fucking good number!) and fully aware that while i'm not meant to be at work tomorrow i agreed to singlehandedly cater for a veyr large and very prestigeoud charity event  Can't see myself rolling down the stairs into the kicthen before 12 tbh  think i'm just gonna take a bottle of wine with me and ease the hangover out and do as best as i can, always work better when i'm pissed, it get's me singing, and when i'm singing, i cook fucking fanctastic food
> 
> ...


Told ya lad half an o is yours already regardless of wot it pulls if its all then so be it lets call it a trial run and tbh im fuckin excited to say the least about this the nodes are just as tight as las's lemon and just as fat but less branchin so i think ive choose the best female there was there im gonna be afzer a purple/red exo afzer this run and im positive i can find a fucker with how many i got lol just hope it stones like the exo does if i can find that then ill be £££ in as it ll deffo be a keeper and clone only afzer ive finished lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

wiimb666 said:


> hahahaha no bother m8 thnks for your work


.........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Since chedz is doin it heres some BRxExo for ya TTT
> 
> View attachment 2130484View attachment 2130485View attachment 2130486
> 
> There you matey pics from 4 dys ago goin into 6th wk


Deffo a exo pheno there mate wots it smellin like nice count on the trichs also


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha, you're too good to me cheds  not too many folk like you in this world. I'll have to make it upto you in some way or other, even if it is in as meagre an act as making you a basket of macaroons  Fuck, if we're still pulling this summer shindig, then well, as you're aware i'm around for it counter to previous plans so maybe i'll try and cook up something truly wicked for everyone! Although knowing me, it'll be well, shrimp cocktail starters, fried shrimp in a shrimp sauce with a shrimp salad on the side with shrimp for pudding  SHRIMP! Down a few beers, say shrimp out loud a handful of time and i'm convinced i made the word up. shhhrimp. shrimp shrimp. Lol, bring on tomorrow 

And thoe were my thoughts on scotias plants eactly, leaves like razors, that's the exo traits coming throuhg without a doubt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Somebody tell me about Las's SLH pheno (is this the best one?).
I want the most Lemonadey SLH going, I had some a month or so ago and it was awesome. Smelled like Lemonade, tasted like Lemonade and fucked me up royal!

I want to put it across this Exo x DT for some "Lemon Cheesecake" action!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Now that is a name i can endorse! FUCK YES!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

You na need to give me nothin lad believe me i dont do it for anythin but the love of growin but hey i do well outta it already and like ive said if it was nt for you id av no seeds to practise with lol 
yeah scotia found the exo alright its sticks out like a sore thumb i fuckin hope i find a purple fucker now scotia youve got me goin now hahaha i take it no 1s found 1 yet?? It ll be gods will if i do as i hate fuckin around with seeds lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Somebody tell me about Las's SLH pheno (is this the best one?).
> I want the most Lemonadey SLH going, I had some a month or so ago and it was awesome. Smelled like Lemonade, tasted like Lemonade and fucked me up royal!
> 
> I want to put it across this Exo x DT for some "Lemon Cheesecake" action!


A few words from me (fuckin beasts) check your emails


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Now that is a name i can endorse! FUCK YES!


And don't nobody be jumping on that concept/name either, that's mine!

It sprung to mind that first time I exhaled a SLH pipe, I thought to myself "I know exactly what should be done with that!".

..........


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

evening fellas, don`t think i can take much more of this sober craic....

don`t drink or do any other drugs so the lack of smoke is takeing its toll, and sooooo far away from harvest.... only at end or week 4 of flower...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A few words from me (fuckin beasts) check your emails


Send it again Ched, it's given me a bad HTML file.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah well fuck it, i'm gonna be hungover and drunk by the end of work tmorrow, but i've a 1kg faita sat in the fridge waiting to be cooked. Salt, pepper, cayenne, garlic, paprika, cumin, nutmeg, cinnamon, fuck yes! 

Not entirely sure what is going on in this film, Haywire, but i'm enoying it in that it's not overdone. No 100mph car cahses in the snow, everything is very keyed down and seemingly mor realsitic than most flims. nothing spectacular but certaily worth a watch i'd say.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

U got mail yorkie!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah well fuck it, i'm gonna be hungover and drunk by the end of work tmorrow, but i've a 1kg faita sat in the fridge waiting to be cooked. Salt, pepper, cayenne, garlic, paprika, cumin, nutmeg, cinnamon, fuck yes!


U lucky fucker ive not drank a drop tonite as work tomoz and sunday and tbh im bisy as fuck so cant be dealin with the hangover lol we ll see how i feel tomoz nite but u know the stella up the shop just jump at me wen i get in there haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Super Lemon Haze via Chedder.



Is that Las's pheno ched? How Lemonadey is it?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm no different t you other than than i figured fuck it  I've a hell of a lot of fod to be aking up tomorrow, but well, i'm quitting in the next week r so, and well, i'm my own bos motherfucker, tomorrow i'm going into the kitchen drukn, and i'm gonna stick on some Neto Rivera and i'm gonna go nuts  It'll alllllllll be fine, that is the plan at least 

Come my cheffy course though, i'll be in the same kinda boat, it's a 4 week straight course of pretty much 8amish till 9-10pm hardcore 2 years of training in a month course. gonna be a challenege. Every night culminates in cooking a meal for 30+ people followed by a formal wine and cheese tasting, gonna takee that opportunity to get SMASHED


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

great looking plant chedz...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Exo x Br (Exo pheno) dnt smell like exo lol. Gots.got a.very fruity smell a jst cant pit ma finger on lol

as for las pheno it dnt taste like.lemonade m8 tastes like uv squeezed sweet lemon juice in ur mouth n 10 mins later ur on ur arse


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2012)

las pheno at day 58 i think its tastey as fuck and yields


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> The Exo x Br (Exo pheno) dnt smell like exo lol. Gots.got a.very fruity smell a jst cant pit ma finger on lol
> 
> as for las pheno it dnt taste like.lemonade m8 tastes like uv squeezed sweet lemon juice in ur mouth n 10 mins later ur on ur arse


Isn't that what lemonade is? lemon and sugar?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2012)

3.55grms of yellow pollen for 4.72bits, did u see that sambo


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dunno how to describe its not sour but is very lemon lol. A got one on go jst now but pics r on laptop... U would get ur lemon cheesecake from it defo


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> las pheno at day 58 i think its tastey as fuck and yields



how long was the veg on that? or is she 12/12 from seed?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> The Exo x Br (Exo pheno) dnt smell like exo lol. Gots.got a.very fruity smell a jst cant pit ma finger on lol
> 
> as for las pheno it dnt taste like.lemonade m8 tastes like uv squeezed sweet lemon juice in ur mouth n 10 mins later ur on ur arse


How does that pheno differ from others?

I've only had SLH once and it tasted like lemonade to me so I'm trying to track it down if I can. It tasted like Lemon but the Silver Haze added the signature "fizzy" Haze aftertaste as it does.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

Think its the yield n bud quality thats the difference. Dnt think GHS SLH comes close to that one not sure who else does it


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> las pheno at day 58 i think its tastey as fuck and yields


You've probs been told this many tim over, most likely by myself a few times, but you need to shoot your decorator in the face with a cannon!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Think its the yield n bud quality thats the difference. Dnt think GHS SLH comes close to that one not sure who else does it


Nobody mate, only GHS!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

> Remove the signature idiot.




Hahahaha, the ppooooor little baby is getting fed up that your and my signatures are chasing him around the forum


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Anybody fancy sending the Fairy round my way with a snip of Las's Lemon for the cause?

I'm sure a rather large sack of cured "Lemon Cheesecake" could find it's way back at some point!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> great looking plant chedz...


Haha those were a while back you wanna see em now loo its a fuckin joker of a plant lol hence why i and mdb call it the beast lol im thinkin its gotta be close or over the 6oz mark time will tell


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

6oz... oooohhhhh think i just wet myself..hahahahaha...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Ttt accidentally snapped a little branch off the bottom of the exo. Jst smoked it there a bit damp. Could tell it was damp weed but fuck me am baked n its only 6 wks  think am goin to pump it full of ripen for nxt 10-14 dys n pull the bitch.

Of course am sure the fairy will visit u. Cheers for ur creation matey


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

"accidentally"
lol, fuck off  you're no better tham me  "oh, thi branch just doesn't look lke it's going to be worth the bother, might as well lollipop it to improve my yield" 

Good to hear it's kickiing you any and which way though


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm seeing an awful lot of users wihtout a warning about the snitch that is cataract in their sig. Step up the game lads  I'm now the fellow at the receiving end of his PM's. It's amusing as flying fuck  he PM'ed me asking me to remove it then got all bitchy and upset and told me to stop being so immature and to stop PM'ing him back  I say let's do away with maturity and follow every single post he makes with something related to snitching, such as a picture of a snitch from harry poter  He seems to be getting REALLY upset that people are putting "so and so" in their signautures, personally, it' amusing the FUCK out of me


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> "accidentally"
> lol, fuck off  you're no better tham me  "oh, thi branch just doesn't look lke it's going to be worth the bother, might as well lollipop it to improve my yield"
> 
> Good to hear it's kickiing you any and which way though


Yeah definately m8 only wish ad let it dry a bit more naturally for a taste test bit needs must, got the mother of all toothaches. Can only imagine.what it goin to be like in a coupla wks.

Take it easy folks,isnt it nice the uk thread almost back to normal 

Nitey nite


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

just comeing into week 5 of flower, was thinking of takeing a bud to sample but there sooooo imature would i get a high off it?

there frosty and all, but very white looking flowers still..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck the snick twinkle twinkle little bitch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

evnin
YORKHIRE PM BUDDY
hows everyone? went up checked me plants and feed em on full strength now and rhiz tehr not dying so i guess im doing summet rite checked em like and had to raise me light theyve shot up about 4/5 inches in past 2 days :wowzer:
this grassing fuck still sending remove signitare messages lol tekll him to gotofuck
got me first smoke of the 40 pot we just done andi got to say nice smoke stnky weed haha wikid guna get sum pennys earned


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2012)

bedtime i think. sig changed. knicked yours ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> bedtime i think. sig changed. knicked yours ic3


theifing cunt,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,typical scot lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> bedtime i think. sig changed. knicked yours ic3


Along with the spelling mistake!  


Gotta love plagiarism..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Along with the spelling mistake!
> 
> 
> Gotta love plagiarism..........


yeh lol i noticed that too haha


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Morning All!

I was wondering if I could pick your brains about power consumption worries I have. Currently running 220w veg (18/6) and 420w (12/12 obviously) across two flower rooms. Currently my electric is fairly reasonable, about £50 per month for a mid sized bungalow.

I'm considering dumping my 2 CFL flower rooms for a 600w bigger tent, as i've got too many clones (it's a hard life), but worried about being too obvious on the bills. I know that I can circumvent the meter, but in rented property and don't really wanna mess about too much. Anyone been running a 600 regularly, through the meter, problem free?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I was wondering if I could pick your brains about power consumption worries I have. Currently running 220w veg (18/6) and 420w (12/12 obviously) across two flower rooms. Currently my electric is fairly reasonable, about £50 per month for a mid sized bungalow.
> 
> I'm considering dumping my 2 CFL flower rooms for a 600w bigger tent, as i've got too many clones (it's a hard life), but worried about being too obvious on the bills. I know that I can circumvent the meter, but in rented property and don't really wanna mess about too much. Anyone been running a 600 regularly, through the meter, problem free?


fuk me 50 a month? i run a 600 on 12-12 costs me 30 a week and on veg about 7 qwid a day no shit dang wish mine was 50 a month


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

i`m a cfl grower too, but theres plenty of lads growing with more than one 600w so i`d say you should be fine, think i seen a post that pukkabud is a sparkie (electrician) i`m sure he`ll be able to give you a more direct answer on it, or indeed one of the other lads here running a hps ...


are you not happy with yeild or something that you want to change?


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Hahaha, so it sounds like I have no worries, being a tight git and cutting the plug of the TV has payed off


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> i`m a cfl grower too, but theres plenty of lads growing with more than one 600w so i`d say you should be fine, think i seen a post that pukkabud is a sparkie (electrician) i`m sure he`ll be able to give you a more direct answer on it, or indeed one of the other lads here running a hps ...
> 
> 
> are you not happy with yeild or something that you want to change?


I'm happy with my CFL budds, tasty, dense, absolutely covered in trichs. I have a small fan running on the bulb and can keep the plants within an inch at places, and its still cool as you like.

I'm just looking at upping my yields. One wizard per harvest just isn't lasting me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Hahaha, so it sounds like I have no worries, being a tight git and cutting the plug of the TV has payed off


yeh it adds up mate wer in a house not bungelow but with a kid too and washer runnig the laki is a contanst battle spesh wen ur skint 50 a month in my fucking dreams


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

i`m running little over 500w(true watts) and cost me about the same in leccky (50 pounds), well happy with both cost and results from the cfls..


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh it adds up mate wer in a house not bungelow but with a kid too and washer runnig the laki is a contanst battle spesh wen ur skint 50 a month in my fucking dreams


I figure in nice middle class suburbia, even paying £80 quid a month isn't too fishy. And as long as I'm paying, why would they complain anyway.

Its just i'm planning on being a teacher, and increasing my record would not be good


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I'm happy with my CFL budds, tasty, dense, absolutely covered in trichs. I have a small fan running on the bulb and can keep the plants within an inch at places, and its still cool as you like.
> 
> I'm just looking at upping my yields. One wizard per harvest just isn't lasting me



ah yes i see, i have yet to harvest so can`t comment on that yet, but there growing like mad under them so i expect an oz to oz and half, i could be way off but thats my aim...


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me 50 a month? i run a 600 on 12-12 costs me 30 a week and on veg about 7 qwid a day no shit dang wish mine was 50 a month


mine works out an extra £30 a month on the 12/12 and £40 on 18/6


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you talking per plant, or total dry harvest? I've found from about 200w and 4 plants, I'm only getting an oz dry for the lot. Which is nice and all, but think I could be gettng more


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> mine works out an extra £30 a month on the 12/12 and £40 on 18/6


Thanks, i'll keep vegging with my cfl's, but can easily swallow £30 per month without worrying. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Are you talking per plant, or total dry harvest? I've found from about 200w and 4 plants, I'm only getting an oz dry for the lot. Which is nice and all, but think I could be gettng more


You SHOULD be getting more!

With 4 plants under a 400w HPS in a 1m square tent I can pull 3oz per plant EASY!


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

hahahahaha... i do laugh at these posts sometimes..

if you were back at school theres no way any of us would put the time in to work these maths out, just goes to show the motivation the growing gives you, helps you work the head and the hands makeing up stuff and stealthing the rooms etc....


anyone else have an elec cooker and stuff? ours is like 9000w and set to max power, so its a leccky eater, cook a stew and cost a fortune....


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe I should veg longer, my plants are tiny


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

And that's after it's been dried and cured for a month!


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Are you talking per plant, or total dry harvest? I've found from about 200w and 4 plants, I'm only getting an oz dry for the lot. Which is nice and all, but think I could be gettng more



yep, per plant..... hopefully...


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You SHOULD be getting more!
> 
> With 4 plants under a 400w HPS in a 1m square tent I can pull 3oz per plant EASY!



yorkie i`d love to be getting that, as said first harvest in few weeks so theres still hope...


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> hahahahaha... i do laugh at these posts sometimes..
> 
> if you were back at school theres no way any of us would put the time in to work these maths out, just goes to show the motivation the growing gives you, helps you work the head and the hands makeing up stuff and stealthing the rooms etc....
> 
> ...


After increasnig my wattage, I worked out the previous yield, and multiplied by the wattage differnce to get an idea of what to expect. I remember sitting in class thinking "i'll never use this after I leave school" looks like i was wrong. Thank you education system for aiding my cannabis grows


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks, i'll keep vegging with my cfl's, but can easily swallow £30 per month without worrying. Thanks for the advice!


no problem, did you say you got 1 and a half oz a plant with cfl? i only got that last grow with my 600w hps lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

No fucking about!


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that's after it's been dried and cured for a month!


My plants at week 3, about 14-18" tall


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> no problem, did you say you got 1 and a half oz a plant with cfl? i only got that last grow with my 600w hps lol



do strains have much to do with the yeild or is it down to growers capability? or a mix of both?


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No fucking about!


That's pretty, especially seeing it with the fan leaves off. I need HPS


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No fucking about!
> 
> View attachment 2130655View attachment 2130656View attachment 2130658View attachment 2130659




thats either a tiny bottle of voddie, or a hugh cola...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> do strains have much to do with the yeild or is it down to growers capability? or a mix of both?


Both but 90% is strain genetics.

A good grower can help a plant produce according to the limits of it's genetic potential.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> do strains have much to do with the yeild or is it down to growers capability? or a mix of both?


its got to be a bit of both. i done white widow and it said it was a low yeilder and it was my first grow. i didnt train them or anything, i think i fucked them up a bit with nute burn and had the light too close towards the end but i learned from it


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> do strains have much to do with the yeild or is it down to growers capability? or a mix of both?


mix of everything, power, capability and strain


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> My plants at week 3, about 14-18" tall


Remove all tinfoil objects from your grow room with immediate effect, Tinfoil absorbs light! 



Hettyman said:


> That's pretty, especially seeing it with the fan leaves off. I need HPS


Yeah, I like naked shots to really show a girl off!



ae86 grower said:


> thats either a tiny bottle of voddie, or a hugh cola...


Yep, a huge Cola next to a standard 70cl!


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Tinfoil absorbs light? Really? Can you explain?

And i'm not looking for an argument, but from what I see as a novcie, it looks like t reflects?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a little late for me to get really techy about it but in short, because it's made of metal. It absorbs more light than what it appears to reflect and it also causes massive hot spots.


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a little late for me to get really techy about it but in short, because it's made of metal. It absorbs more light than what it appears to reflect and it also causes massive hot spots.


Good enough. I have some mylar sheetng on order. I'll use the off-cuts and swap the foil out


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a little late for me to get really techy about it but in short, because it's made of metal. It absorbs more light than what it appears to reflect and it also causes massive hot spots.



i`d agree with that statement as a rule of thumb to growing, best get a can of flat white and slap it on if you can`t afford fancy mylar and stuff...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

I had this same discussion just the other day on a rival site, we were comparing a dimpled surface vs a flat surface.
I'll sniper my posts from there for some brain food.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

You should never ever use foil (as in Aluminium foil that you use for the Sunday Chicken) to line your grow room, foil may look reflective but because it's made from metal it will actually absorb more light than it reflects. Mylar sheeting on the other hand is not made from metal.

Light being reflected up, down and all over is called light "diffusion".
A Perfect (Reflecting) Diffuser (PRD) is a theoretical perfectly white surface with Lambertian reflectance (its brightness appears the same from any angle of view). It does not absorb light, giving back 100% of the light it receives.

So the best thing to for your grow room walls is actually, 

1) Matt white paint, NOT gloss. 
2) White plastic sheeting.
3) Perfectly flat Mylar. 
4) Diamond Dimpled Mylar.

Mylar is only ever beneficial over paint/plastic if it can be hung PERFECTLY FLAT and I challenge anybody to stick Mylar up flat, the ONLY way it can be done is with spray glue to bare plasterboard even then it's practically impossible!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

*The Laws Of Reflection

If the reflecting surface is very smooth, the reflection of light that occurs is called specular or regular reflection. The laws of reflection are as follows:

1) The incident ray, the reflected ray and the normal to the reflection surface at the point of the incidence lie in the same plane.
2) The angle which the incident ray makes with the normal is equal to the angle which the reflected ray makes to the same normal.
3) The reflected ray and the incident ray are on the opposite sides of the normal.

This is not the case with dimpled surfaces as the light becomes diffused not reflected.*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

This explains it better than I can.

http://www.physicsclassroom.com/class/refln/u13l1d.cfm


Enjoy!.............


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 20, 2012)

off to the bed lads, thats some spot on info there yorkshireman...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> off to the bed lads, thats some spot on info there yorkshireman...


Don't let the bugs bite!


----------



## Hettyman (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all of that Yorkie, i'll be sure to make some adjustments over the weekend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2012)

No worrys........


----------



## SBsnypa (Apr 20, 2012)

HELPP ISS THIS READ?? 9 weeks flowerrView attachment 2130891


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Not quite I would say, another week maybe. The stigmas should have receeded and the calyxes will start swelling. You could take it now, I just think it will add on some if you leave it go.....


Morning UK-ers, hope you all had a stoney day yesterday.

Peace, DST


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

morning troglodytes....another comm service shift looms on the horizon but its ok coz a hot chick started with us last week, bloody nice change from the wheely bin dwellers we usually have.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Don just told me the 420 Promo on www.breedersboutique.com has been extended until the 28th. 50% off, code = 420.

And yes, I know some peeps don't buy seeds, but just passing info on, lol....


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Don just told me the 420 Promo on www.breedersboutique.com has been extended until the 28th. 50% off, code = 420.
> 
> And yes, I know some peeps don't buy seeds, but just passing info on, lol....


now, would that be a wee dig at me ya cheeky bastard!!lol


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

hehe, not at all lad, it was actually at newuser. but same applies to you in retrospect then since ya felt it in yer heart, lol......


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

New thread. Lets see how long this one lasts before someone gets their nickers in a twist (last one stayed up about 3 days, lol)
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/522219-week-long-420-promo.html


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

herbal crow said:


> hello im new to growin but giving my best im growing power kush in my grow tent and growing blueberry in my greenhouse for the first time im usin coco pro plus in all plants is there anything i should be watching out for the power kush is doing supreme but the blueberry that are growin in green house are very tall with big gaps between stems is that normal for blueberry as it i am just after some advice please will add pics at some point i have grown with liimited success before in tent but im confused about the growing outside


Right then HC, good morning 

With regard to the spacing between the nodes. This is due to 2 possible things. Firstly, the node spacing is very much strain and phenotype dependent. Typically you want to find a phenotye with very tight node spacing, it generally means that there will be more budsites and as such more bud  The second reason for larger gaps between the nodes is stretching, this is when the plant is not getting enough light and it stretches upwards in search of it. If you are in the UK and in a greenhouse well, the sunshine has not been what you would call fantastic of late, mostly grey and sunny spells here and there, so the chances are that it has been stretching due to this. Might be an idea to grow it under artificial light until the weather really picks up and we get rid of these bloody april rain clouds


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

morning ukers. another fine day rants and dramas is it?
anyways have good weekend


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Morning mdb.I for some reason feel fucking fantastic today  Well no, it does feel like i have a razor blade stuck under my right eyelid, 1 minute it's fine, the next minute i can't open it. Other than that though, woooo, weekend.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

never good to have eye pain. is it start off conjuctivitis/?? sticky ? red ? sore? if so get to docs as can spread both eyes n then u b fucked


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 21, 2012)

Out last night to see Mr Howard Marks and to be fair he was funny as fuck and well worth the effort of arranging everyone lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Out last night to see Mr Howard Marks and to be fair he was funny as fuck and well worth the effort of arranging everyone lol


sound as a pound. u tak plenty stock with u haha?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 21, 2012)

I took 3 fat cones that was enough to fuck a few of us up and the rest of the guys were smoking their stash of my gear to, i popped outside for a smoke when i returned to my seat some stranger commented on the smell of my weed lol the guanokalong makes the difference makes it STINK big time lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

i will give it a go next run in coco and let u no wot i think fella. mayb try one with and 1 without the bat turd haha


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 21, 2012)

You can smell the difference within a couple of days of using it and the taste of the weed is really rich and thick


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

rich and thick just how i like my women haha. na i will defo give it a go fella. does it attract bugs tho? or it in liquid form ?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> rich and thick just how i like my women haha. na i will defo give it a go fella. does it attract bugs tho? or it in liquid form ?



Haven't seen any increase in bugs and you can get pellets or tea i use the tea 10ml per litre per week then ramp it up at the end to make it really stink you can still smell it through a sealed coffee jar lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

good good. yeah i got a biobizz fish mix, that stuff stinks as i use in foliar spray. mrs goes mad wen i spray it in house haha.
sod it tho all for the greater good for the plants


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

morning lads how is everyone?
well another weekend,the harvests nrly dry so thank fuk time to get sum pennys in me pocket,,checked on me 2 girls last nite and ther shooting up in size bloody awsome id say nrly week 3 but tbh i dont know wen they was started flower or anything ,wen ther ready ther ready init, now of to canna to see wen to add boost ect :wowzer:

and does this mean i should be adding boost now?i rek im in gen period 1 or at the end of it anwyays


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

ic3 hows the seed germing practise going hahaha.
u gunna throw up a pic ya plants? see how they getting alng or u off ya feet today??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

haha just brought the boy a new hamster as his old one was put to sleep. well he picks a white one and goes "can i call him octomus prime please?" haha i dunno y i found a hamster being called that so funny but i been laughing since we left pets at home. kids eh and there crazy thinking


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha just brought the boy a new hamster as his old one was put to sleep. well he picks a white one and goes "can i call him octomus prime please?" haha i dunno y i found a hamster being called that so funny but i been laughing since we left pets at home. kids eh and there crazy thinking


ok il get sum pics now gimmi 10 mins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

sow hat do u thnk guys both obviously diffrent strins but i have no clue wich is which,any ideas whats what anyone?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

no idea wot is wot? but they look alot better then earlier on in grow. u not clone them in the end then?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking good mate  Although i have to ask what in the name of the red billed flying fuck is up with your wall 

Think i just got something big and lumpy stuck under my eyelid while sleeping, fuck going to doctors  Didn't even bother when i broke my wrist, went fishing instead


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> no idea wot is wot? but they look alot better then earlier on in grow. u not clone them in the end then?


na leg was giving me shit so didnt do it,,,got sum clones on way from a fairy anyways be about 2 weeks so il get another veg box ready


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Looking good mate  Although i have to ask what in the name of the red billed flying fuck is up with your wall
> 
> Think i just got something big and lumpy stuck under my eyelid while sleeping, fuck going to doctors  Didn't even bother when i broke my wrist, went fishing instead


spare room mate,,started stripping but its got sum old plastic coated teflon 70's wall papper under it and its like plastic coated so a complete bastard to get of and as its a spare room i fucked it off and made the otehr one the kids room as not having the kid in the bedroom next to the grow room,obviously

wals wer that colour wen moved in

cant u tell which is shich stran TT as they are your beans


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope, i handed out 5 strains, never grew a single one of em out so would be pretty much me taking a crapshoot. Random guess would be that there are some exoxbr in there, can't really remember what the romulan grew like. Maybe it's the bsb, who knows


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Drop the signature kiddie.


who exactly are you calling kiddie mate, ahm fuckin 40 years old. and although i didnt get involved in the crap while it was happenin theta was thru choice, i'll tell you right now, i think your a fuckin grass. whether you actually did it or just threatened makes no difference to me. its the same thing. now why the fuck are you actually back in this thread? or is it just to try and wind people up? coz im pretty certain that theres not ONE person in here that wants to read any comment of yours. now im not gonna chase all over the site bad mouthing you , basically coz i just cant be bothered, so why dont you go elsewhere and just leave everybody in here in peace.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning lads how is everyone?
> well another weekend,the harvests nrly dry so thank fuk time to get sum pennys in me pocket,,checked on me 2 girls last nite and ther shooting up in size bloody awsome id say nrly week 3 but tbh i dont know wen they was started flower or anything ,wen ther ready ther ready init, now of to canna to see wen to add boost ect :wowzer:
> 
> and does this mean i should be adding boost now?i rek im in gen period 1 or at the end of it anwyays


Yes, give them some boost. I'd give em a large shot of PK 13/14 as well.
When I come over I'll bring my digital EC pen and some "Magic Pixie Dust" that'll throw some weight on em, I've also got a litre of homebrew Hammerhead that you can have (I use raw salts).


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GZgp3heqCik]http://youtu.be/GZgp3heqCik[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Awrite dura. Happenin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes, give them some boost. I'd give em a large shot of PK 13/14 as well.
> When I come over I'll bring my digital EC pen and some "Magic Pixie Dust" that'll throw some weight on em, I've also got a litre of homebrew Hammerhead that you can have (I use raw salts).


nice 1 man just lemmi know wen ur poppin over


----------



## asap (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy Weekend everyone, Well I have now got a solution to my money issues thank fuck, So will be able to kit my grow out properly before payday. Good times


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Whooo, payday loans  good to hear you've sorted that out, nothing worse than needing new gear and knowing that you won't be able to afford it for a week or two.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Awrite dura. Happenin


awrite mate, was at comm service earlier, only got 2 weeks to go btw ive gotta new phone number, call my house number and i'll tell you it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

ey i got one fo ythem time ago and belive me n matter what they get that mnoey bak they keep trying in pennys like 10 qwid here and ther 5 times a day to get ther shit bak,,ther relentless

and yeh il add bosst ive just changed res so ill add later


----------



## asap (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Whooo, payday loans  good to hear you've sorted that out, nothing worse than needing new gear and knowing that you won't be able to afford it for a week or two.


No mate not a payday loan fuck that!! Just had a touch with some cheap ciggys that im moving on at a tidy profit


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

this made me smile


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2012)

..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2012)

.........


----------



## SBsnypa (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Mr. Ganja whats up with the Nazi symbol? FUCK YOU!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

His name is dura.. and if you have to ask you do not yet undertand this thread, or scottish humour  Or would you prefere him to revert back to his klu klux klan avatar? 

I myself have no issue with it  people can say and post what they like, that is freedom of speech and expression, and i personally couldn't really give two damns if someone sais it is offensive, anything and everything is offensive depending on the viewer or listener  

Or are you under some belief that he is actually a nazi, who's family was smuggled into ayreshire on the U-21?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2012)

SBsnypa said:


> Hey Mr. Ganja whats up with the Nazi symbol? FUCK YOU!


Morals are subjective.


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 21, 2012)

where should I book a hotel in Amsterdam so i can be close to the cafes ??


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

There are coffeeshops everywhere, anyones in particular that you wish to visit, there are great ones there are bad ones  And depends on what you want to spend. A friend of mine who goes once a year swears by the Ibis due to it's location, i stayed in one that i forget the name of a short walk from the bluebird coffeeshop. It's not the largest city in the world and it's fun to walk around getting completely lot and finding new coffeeshops to visit and things to see  There is a lot more to amsterdam than simply coffee shops. I found i could only sit smoking in them for so long before i got bored and wanted to explore. Kinda akin to going on holliday and spending all of your time in a pub. You get to the point where you want to go walkies


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 21, 2012)

nowhere specific mate somewhere nice but close enough to the coffee shops me and the wife are going to book for a few days in june but have no idea where to go


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.coffeeshop.freeuk.com/Map.html

Anywhere in the middle then lol

I recall now that we stayed at the falcon hotel. Nothing facy, prices were good, didn't really need to be anything more than a roof for the night.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

> *
> 
> Kinda akin to going on holliday and spending all of your time in a pub.​
> ​
> ...





now thats my kinda holiday...ever see the Carry on thats set on a cruise ship, i think it was called Carry on Cruising where at every port the barfly just sits there but tries the local drink? thats me that is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

high UKers! this place was fuckin awesome to stay at in DAm. 
nice big garden to kick back in . apartment style . convient local.. 
link below
http://www.bedandbreakfast.nl/bed-and-breakfast/amsterdam/ap.gardenhome-2-4-pers/5617

cheers robbie p whereever you are! super lemon bubblebomb! a UK original new bomb ass strain.well done mate!


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.coffeeshop.freeuk.com/Map.html
> 
> Anywhere in the middle then lol
> 
> I recall now that we stayed at the falcon hotel. Nothing facy, prices were good, didn't really need to be anything more than a roof for the night.


thanks mate


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> high UKers! this place was fuckin awesome to stay at in DAm.
> nice big garden to kick back in . apartment style . convient local..
> link below
> http://www.bedandbreakfast.nl/bed-and-breakfast/amsterdam/ap.gardenhome-2-4-pers/5617
> ...


thanks it looks really nice and i'd prefer a little apartment for a few days


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> now thats my kinda holiday...ever see the Carry on thats set on a cruise ship, i think it was called Carry on Cruising where at every port the barfly just sits there but tries the local drink? thats me that is.


Haha. My folk used to drag us around the palce with Master Sun, a christian package holliday company, free watersports all that lot, and evening worship adn seminars. Needless to say every day i would wake up, go sailing or whatnot, and then just hit the local taverns every night after everyone failed at coercing me to join in the worship  

And Amber, that place looks awesome! Not a bad price AT ALL, especially if you're splitting it with friends or partners. I mean damn, if 4 of you go, you're looking at 30 euro's a night, to quote southpark, You got good eye, _You so clehhvahh. I getting taken advantaaage! You rike to fuck an Asian lady?_


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

pmsl, that southpark quote made me laugh like fuck mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks it looks really nice and i'd prefer a little apartment for a few days


your going to love it! let me know all about your trip when you come back.!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

tipsy your a crack up! we fuckin rocked that pad last September. Dst even checked it out.lol.. he taught me how to roll a big fat j on that kitchen table. lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks it looks really nice and i'd prefer a little apartment for a few days


Im staying there. Guy is gay and sound. 800 euro for a week


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

haha, yeah thats right silly, i hooked you up ..hahah, its kinda wierd to think you will sleep in the same bed.lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

U just gave me a boner Ambz.lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

billy ahll send you a pm wae ma new number.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

lmao.
im embarrased now. let me know how your trip turns out and dont molest my auntie who lives across the street!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

To hell with staying there after billy's been there  I'll have to move my trip forward lol. 

The timing of my trip, should it happen, would be almost as i finish my cookery course, meaning that well, if i see a vacancy in a restaurant then well, i might never come back  No fucking language barrier when it comes to cooking a steak


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor Auntie Dr Trichome, doesn't know what the fuk is going to hit her straat, lol.........


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Mmm, strawberry and lime cider


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

I am sure Amsterdam would not miss another good chef (there are so many gash ones around lad!)


tip top toker said:


> To hell with staying there after billy's been there  I'll have to move my trip forward lol.
> 
> The timing of my trip, should it happen, would be almost as i finish my cookery course, meaning that well, if i see a vacancy in a restaurant then well, i might never come back  No fucking language barrier when it comes to cooking a steak


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Im no having a mad one. Dam for a week then going tae Germany, Belgium then back to the Dam. However im going to ersel for dominator. Mental


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> However im going to ersel for dominator. Mental


Wit?........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes an arsehole is going to Ersel in Holland for a mental rave


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

"noise of penny dropping".


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

U fancy it old yin.......chewin yer ears aff.lol 50 euro a ticket


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

huh? what? bit quiet in ere innit


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe it is, maybe it isn't?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Maybe it is, maybe it isn't?


well? is it or int it?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

run rabbit run rabbit run run run


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 21, 2012)

evening fellas, got my new tele today, panasonic 50", had the bravia 50" but the projector was dull, and some fuse went in it so happy days, have the kid this weekend so can`t go check the girls, he`s like glue to me, never far away from my side....

i`ll throw up few pic`s tomorrow eve when he goes home..


----------



## Cheese2011 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320892409084?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 bargain 

i also have 2 more packs from dinafem diffrent sorts moby dick and industrial plant all feminised


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, ebay aren't gonna let you sell cannabis seeds, only unrefined hemp


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeh ur ads been removed on ebay lmao weed seeds on ebay lmao be awsome haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Gonna stick Paul on just because i enjoy Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. Seth Rogan has to be one of the most un-funny comedy actors i've ever seen though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gonna stick Paul on just because i enjoy Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. Seth Rogan has to be one of the most un-funny comedy actors i've ever seen though.


that the one with the little alien~? shit yeh thats sum funny shit
tell u wat is also funny shit
ax men season 4 man if uve ever seen sum dumb southern americans play with TNT and dynamite with NO experiance for a alugh watch this show haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, i recall watching it a while abck and well, don't remember anything uch at all about it  

I'm working my way through a fridge of Leffe, fucking 75cl bottles take a good while to get to the bottom! My mental capacity is certainly going down the drain  Went onto ebay and bought an IMCO lighter of a seemingly better model than the streamline 6800 i have (fuel evaporates fairly fast). Not much reason to do it given that i can't afford weed and have given up cigs lol, but they're like £5 and well, i use my IMCO over my zippo every day of the week, fucking fantastic things  Definately worth a buy for a smoker  Interesting history as well. Just the flint mechanism seems like it should cost £5 alone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i recall watching it a while abck and well, don't remember anything uch at all about it
> 
> I'm working my way through a fridge of Leffe, fucking 75cl bottles take a good while to get to the bottom! My mental capacity is certainly going down the drain  Went onto ebay and bought an IMCO lighter of a seemingly better model than the streamline 6800 i have (fuel evaporates fairly fast). Not much reason to do it given that i can't afford weed and have given up cigs lol, but they're like £5 and well, i use my IMCO over my zippo every day of the week, fucking fantastic things  Definately worth a buy for a smoker  Interesting history as well.


my man u wil have sum weed THIS WEEK ok


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Not gonna find me saying no lol!  I hope to buy that 5g of afghan gold seal at some point this week, seems like one of the few reasonable items on SR, the weed prices are a joke, bunch of sambo's lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not gonna find me saying no lol!  I hope to buy that 5g of afghan gold seal at some point this week, seems like one of the few reasonable items on SR, the weed prices are a joke, bunch of sambo's lol.


lol cool sum mentiones the wer dong grammes for 7 qwid of sum pollum or summet
thatpaki hash is nice remoded me of sqwdgey

well hes brininging me the ounces on onday all being well so il sort u out wen i get that T


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Top man  One i saw was around £30 for 5g of gold seal which yeah, is black squidgy so far as i'm aware, although given SR it's PROPER as opposed to the shite a dealer will sell you under the name of squidgy. I've only ever bought hash once, but 5g for £30 seems like a hell of a good deal. 

I'm still just rather pointlessly happy about my new lighter purchase lol. It cost so little i thought i have no need for it so fuck it.

These: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IMCO-PETROL-LIGHTER-ALL-MODELS-JUNGLE-SURVIVAL-CAMPING-/200576231192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item746b0e9861#ht_4368wt_1066

Not me selling em or anything, just thought i'd tell you about em, for the price it's silly not to. BUY ONE!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm such a fucking charity case lol. 

Abuot to ask my mate to employ me once i quit work  Although i don't see that as being a charity case, well it is, but he's converting his fnchippy into a rib place, i want to make kick ass racks of ribs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> i want to make kick ass racks of ribs


hell yeh il have sum of that 24 hr delivery stil be sushty lemmi know! lol
nice lighter bit old man style for me il just stik to throw aways in pieces as they A fall to pieces as u use em or B flint goes and u have to take em apart or C uve lit em to long and the top pops
eitherway lol didnt know u was a lighter specialist fuk to me a lighter is alighter 20 for 15p is good to me

UFC TONITE GUYS THE ONE IVE BEEN WAITING FOR jones vs evans i think fukin mint donwload teh 720 in the morning,,,prelims maybe on facebook again il try find link


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha, i'm no specialist, i just end up collecting things  lighters, vaporizers, glassware, computers  You name it. These fucking rock though  Part of the reason i like these is that well, anyone and everyone ends up pocketing disposables, NOONE pockets "fancy" lighters 

I fucking love beer with champagne type corks and twist things. Near took my head off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

yehi need to get myself a glass bong or summet i fucking hate smoking makes me feel sik n horrible and the taste is rank,,,i can quit in jail no problems and just spend me money on munch but atm i think its the boredome of been stuk in bakis £8.50 for 50 grammes now amber leaf so the price is getting bad too
anyways yeh in shirt i shoud get a galss bong/pipe to save smoking baki have a bong rather than spliff

so ur a hoarder then lmao drawers full of everything and anything

oh yeh my pal had a sterling silver clipper NOT a sleeve the full lighter it was awsome was always trying to pnch it lmao he always missed it tho the wanker


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

You would not believe it man  i mean fuck, i have 3 different computers and 3 stero's in my bedroom alone  

As to buying shit to quit smoking, i found that it didn't work. I spent £120 on a bong, £30 on a pipe, £120 on a portable vape, £320 on a volcano, didn't stop me smoking tobacco for shit, and that was why i ohught em. You need to quit the cigs straight up. Vapes, bongs, pipes, NONE of em compare to a propper joint. Amber leaf was my poison, the they went and sold a pack of rizzla with each pack and got to raise their price to accomodate the papers, ended up spening upto £10 a week on tobacco, more than i was happy with. 1 week without topbacco yeahhhhhh. Once i get weed i'll be using ym bong and vape for the fact that i don't want that shitty taste and such, just weed, not ebacuse it'll stop me smoking that shite  I used to smoke for no other reason than it made me dizzy lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 21, 2012)

i gave up smoking using that allen carr easy way. it was the best way i found. i started back tho through joints. im going to give it another go soon cos ive had to give the green up for a bit cos of an interview coming up. when i start back ill just do it through a vapouriser or pipe


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

I just gave up by stopping. Figured that if i want to quit, then i'll quit. As opposed to beer where i tell myself i should quit, but i have no desire to quit, so i am unable lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

how doddle do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You would not believe it man  i mean fuck, i have 3 different computers and 3 stero's in my bedroom alone
> 
> As to buying shit to quit smoking, i found that it didn't work. I spent £120 on a bong, £30 on a pipe, £120 on a portable vape, £320 on a volcano, didn't stop me smoking tobacco for shit, and that was why i ohught em. You need to quit the cigs straight up. Vapes, bongs, pipes, NONE of em compare to a propper joint. Amber leaf was my poison, the they went and sold a pack of rizzla with each pack and got to raise their price to accomodate the papers, ended up spening upto £10 a week on tobacco, more than i was happy with. 1 week without topbacco yeahhhhhh. Once i get weed i'll be using ym bong and vape for the fact that i don't want that shitty taste and such, just weed, not ebacuse it'll stop me smoking that shite  I used to smoke for no other reason than it made me dizzy lol.


yeh its menna be fact that u heal qwikker to being a none smoker,weird but anwyays yeh need to qwit the missus is trying too shes on propper cigs tho so pff it gets expensive, and yeh them volcanos seem cool as fuk big plaggy bag on top,wikid the child would hvae a feild day with it,the little cowbag

aww so 27 of everything and uve stil not got enought ha i know people like you everything nigga rigged up dolby 27 stero tape and wires everyware lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Evening MDB, what's the happyhap if that's the phrase i'm after


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

And man, tell her to ger the fuck off the straights the useless cow! I swear to god they're a scam. I can have 1 rollup and be good for half the day, if soemone gives me a pack of straights i can can chain smoke them and get absolutely ZERO fufillment from em. They are a joke. They're for lazy fucking chavs! As is also my opinion of filters though. I roll with a roach, if i use a filter i finish my ciggie and i think fuck, i need another 2 or 3. 

And yeah, i'm a hoarder, i love owning things  ends up costing a fair whack though, i mean i'm looking at almost 2kw of power ust to listen to some music loud  I rencetly bought a shuttle x100 off ebay for £80 because it meant that i could power it on wiht my big tv and it would use 45w instead of near 650w for nothing more than listening to music and browsing the web. Not gonna sell the old one thouhg, she's my baby, i can't sell my TJ07, toooo pretty


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Imagine a 1kg bag of flour. And now imagine that it is a chicken fajita..

fuck yes?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just gave up by stopping. Figured that if i want to quit, then i'll quit. As opposed to beer where i tell myself i should quit, but i have no desire to quit, so i am unable lol



Best way i just stopped to, the volcano came in handy though took a few days to get used to but it helped no end


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

we all ready for a night face pounding, blood splattering, bone breaking family fun?? haha ufc tonight boys the light heavy weight belt up for pinchs. jones vs evens former training partners.
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh u cud cut the tension with a knife its so thick.
weed ready, kids in bed, dinner cooking am getting warmed up as we speak
haha how do ttt. am good thanks ready for a good punch up on the telly


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

ye'd have mare chance getting my wife to go, lol.....you bringing mrs supersillybilly?


supersillybilly said:


> U fancy it old yin.......chewin yer ears aff.lol 50 euro a ticket


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

DST said:


> ye'd have mare chance getting my wife to go, lol.....you bringing mrs supersillybilly?



Tae the mental rave at Ersel, eh Naw.....Im getting right out ma tattie. lol When I come over to the Dam in Aug 12th, yes she will be there. Normal Billy(kinda). Looking forward, last time I was there it was guilders.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

hahaha, Normal Billy! WTF!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Mrs sillybilly? LMAO Last time billy got close to a bird she nutted him one  I think that if there had actually been words invovled prior to the ass whooping it would have sounded somewhat similar to this 

oh ok! Framing Dragon; fuck face; first, take a big step back and littarly FUCK YOUR OWN FACE! Now I don&#8217;t know what kind of pampas hitten bullshit power play your trying to pull here, but agent Jack is my territory, so whatever your thinking; you better think again; otherwise I&#8217;m going to have to head down there and I will rain down in a godly fuck&#8217;n fire storm upon you, your going to have to call the fuck&#8217;n United Nation to get a fuck&#8217;n binding resolution to keep me from fuck&#8217;n destroying you! I Am Talking Scorched Earth Mother Fucker! I will Massacre You! I WILL FUCK YOU UP!

Beaten the fuck up was our billy.... by a girl  Although i say that lightly DST, i know what your mrs is like lol, not gonna try fucking with her ​


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah u see I have more faces than Big Ben.......All will be revealed when I come over D.......Didn't know u liked yer malts. Interesting. Mibby just in time for some DOG pollen. lol Here TTT, I like a scrap, well did like a scrap(Im too lazy now, I use weapons)but the bitch caught me unawares. lol Fucking quality headbutt. lol Im going to watch John Carter, 3rd attempt


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

lol, i'll let you off  every single time i've been smacked up, it ws because i told them to lol. 

Is JC really as bad as all the news stories made out, disneys biggest flop of all time kinda thing  I'm still wokring my wy through P express and yet another bottle of leffe 

Dinner gonna be cold tonight asshole!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

One look forwards to it.....and I do quaff the odd malt or 3.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

bunch piss heads on a weed forum, something unholly about that. haha
right dinner time for me,am starving could almost eat ic3s foot haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

lol. 2/3 through my fajita and starting to struggle badly, might end up being breakfast as well. I've cranked the swing-hop upto unfriendly levels in the hope the bass might empty my stomach so i can eat more 

And well, you post that weed this way and i'll happily cut back on the booze lol. I've a few rather fancy wine cellars within spitting distance from ym house, i always find it a fucking nightmare not to walk in and throw away £100 on a bottle of rather fine whisky, most spirits can get fucked, whisky though, i will happily sip on some whisky in the bath!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2012)

think i mite just go to the dam, never been. mite jist gee ye wee surprise bill....did it wae a mate 2 years ago .we'd been talkin about how far it was tae blackpool, next mornin ah phoned him and gave him the exact distance , he says did you google it or use the AA website, ah says no ahm sittin in a carpark near the tower blitzed behind the wheel of my car...i drove down at 5am after a full on booze and coke session, sneaked out my bros house leaving the girl with her sister, nipped into my own house lifted a shit load of cash a clean t-shirt and a tin of deoderant


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha, i'm all up for that  I'm often fairly simliar, although granted not quite to that extent, 4am and i'll suddnely find myself pissed as a fart cycling my way to some random city 20 miles away for no explainable or rational reason


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

i think if there ever is a uk growers meet up it should b held in the dam


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Really? I want it to be in the UK so then everyone can bring their finest produce and we can then all sit around laughing at the guy with the bunk  I'm up for any kind of meetup so long as it's affordable and fun


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

course it wood b affordable we could put up tents in dsts green house hahahahahahahahaha. just the plane and the weed needed then hahahahaahaahahaa
na but i wood do u dam meet up not to sure a uk meet up wood go down to well hahah.
could see it either being a great night or alot off arrests hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

lol, indeedy. But man, i havn't been to the dam in maybe 5 years, and even then it was FUCKING expensive for weed even before the exchange rate went to absolute shit.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 21, 2012)

weed is expensive everywhere matey,well nowadays it is. 
that is the stumbleing block.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Henec why i like the idea of a tent-it-up in the lake district  Weed costs bugger all when you're growing it yourself  So long as care is taken with organising and who is invite there should be no issue of arrests, and the worst case scenario is that you're arrested for smoking pot


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cashcrops? now that id sounds familior
> 
> and its worse thana troll mate its SNITCH


Thanks for the warm welcome, I expected better from UK'ers oh well.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

He's not calling you a snitch........ He's informing you that it is not a troll as you suggested but a snitch. 

[video=youtube_share;4OrVrrsjqwQ]http://youtu.be/4OrVrrsjqwQ[/video]


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He's not calling you a snitch........ He's informing you that it is not a troll as you suggested but a snitch.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;4OrVrrsjqwQ]http://youtu.be/4OrVrrsjqwQ[/video]


Then I apologize, just looked like he was saying it to me. I was going say, how can I do that when I'm in the US? lol Sorry np!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Nooo need to appologise  I;m just quite often rather anal about accuracy  Pissed as a fart, but i'm still on top of the game  god knows why i've been single for 23 years lol  Maybe that's the issue, state of inebriation be damned i'm still capable of deciphering what is what and who is who and just what is going down and as such know to keep em out of my life  Well i either tell myself that or that i just have to accept i'm ugly as sin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nooo need to appologise  I;m just quite often rather anal about accuracy  Pissed as a fart, but i'm still on top of the game  god knows why i've been single for 23 years lol  Maybe that's the issue, state of inebriation be damned i'm still capable of deciphering what is what and who is who and just what is going down and as such know to keep em out of my life  Well i either tell myself that or that i just have to accept i'm ugly as sin


bullshit as usual... word on the street is that you are smokin hot!


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nooo need to appologise  I;m just quite often rather anal about accuracy  Pissed as a fart, but i'm still on top of the game  god knows why i've been single for 23 years lol  Maybe that's the issue, state of inebriation be damned i'm still capable of deciphering what is what and who is who and just what is going down and as such know to keep em out of my life  Well i either tell myself that or that i just have to accept i'm ugly as sin


Dude, been single for bout as long! lol It's the life we chose ah? It's all good. Glad you guy's are cool. Someday I plan on traveling Europe and I'd like to meet some of you blokes and I'd love to hit Amsterdam! Sorry for there recent train tragedy!


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nooo need to appologise  I;m just quite often rather anal about accuracy  Pissed as a fart, but i'm still on top of the game  god knows why i've been single for 23 years lol  Maybe that's the issue, state of inebriation be damned i'm still capable of deciphering what is what and who is who and just what is going down and as such know to keep em out of my life  Well i either tell myself that or that i just have to accept i'm ugly as sin



Single for 23 years? You must bare some resemblance to your avatar!


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> think i mite just go to the dam, never been. mite jist gee ye wee surprise bill....did it wae a mate 2 years ago .we'd been talkin about how far it was tae blackpool, next mornin ah phoned him and gave him the exact distance , he says did you google it or use the AA website, ah says no ahm sittin in a carpark near the tower blitzed behind the wheel of my car...i drove down at 5am after a full on booze and coke session, sneaked out my bros house leaving the girl with her sister, nipped into my own house lifted a shit load of cash a clean t-shirt and a tin of deoderant


dura you must be some whopper chopper ive seen you write about coke 1 too many times when i've been trawling this thread LOL


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> lol, indeedy. But man, i havn't been to the dam in maybe 5 years, and even then it was FUCKING expensive for weed even before the exchange rate went to absolute shit.


Weed in amsterdam is far cheeper then you think the most i payed in a shop was 45 euro for 4 grams of amnesia, there is a few places that sell it cheap as chips, the highly recommended places you go2 on coffeshop tours rip you off before u even walk in the door!

Almost 4got to mention to read up about the cannabis cup before you go, its a great talking point to start off getting info outta the locals! one dude set my buddy up with an ounce of White widow for 90 euro!


----------



## CashCrops (Apr 21, 2012)

BigJoint7 said:


> Weed in amsterdam is far cheeper then you think the most i payed in a shop was 45 euro for 4 grams of amnesia, there is a few places that sell it cheap as chips, the highly recommended places you go2 on coffeshop tours rip you off before u even walk in the door!
> 
> Almost 4got to mention to read up about the cannabis cup before you go, its a great talking point to start off getting info outta the locals! one dude set my buddy up with an ounce of White widow for 90 euro!


Dude your avatar is freaking me out. I just got done smoking some OG Kush and your avatar is making laugh so hard it hurts!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

how do all? how many off u r going church today to praise our lord? hahahah na me neither thanks
only worship im doing is to the exo cheese gods haha


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Europe is a big place, and I think the train crash you were talking about was in Germany......one thing not to do when in Holland, is EVER CALL A DUTCH PERSON GERMAN....not only did they steal the cloggies bikes, they also starved them and shipped quite a lot of the circumcized ones off to camps to either gas em or work em to death.
Dutch can sound like German, but they love the Germans nearly as much as they love the Belgiums.....oh what a happy place Europe is (lets not get started on the French now.)

As far as weed is concerned, just to correct a few things. Good weed is not really available for 11 euro a gram anymore. Unless you go out of the centre of Amsterdam.

90 euro for White Widow.....no offence, but that sounds like bulk Dutch weed to me at that price. (which they basically just call White Widow - it's actually Power Plant!)

Go to the GREY AREA, they will show you some good weed. Got to try some Kosher Kush on 420, was actually real nice.

Peace, DST



CashCrops said:


> Dude, been single for bout as long! lol It's the life we chose ah? It's all good. Glad you guy's are cool. Someday I plan on traveling Europe and I'd like to meet some of you blokes and I'd love to hit Amsterdam! Sorry for there recent train tragedy!


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 22, 2012)

grey area's got all the good buds, probably the best shop i found if it was a bit bigger like


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

yer not wrong there, small as a postage stamp....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> bullshit as usual... word on the street is that you are smokin hot!


Did you get a good look at him? Could you see his face? Could you spot him in a parade?
I don&#8217;t think so. It could have been anyone.



mad dog bark said:


> how do all? how many off u r going church today to praise our lord? hahahah na me neither thanks
> only worship im doing is to the exo cheese gods haha


Haha, not for me  Still never once hear one of me mums sermons lol, gonna take a hefty bribe to get me through those doors.



DST said:


> Europe is a big place, and I think the train crash you were talking about was in Germany......one thing not to do when in Holland, is EVER CALL A DUTCH PERSON GERMAN....not only did they steal the cloggies bikes, they also starved them and shipped quite a lot of the circumcized ones off to camps to either gas em or work em to death.
> Dutch can sound like German, but they love the Germans nearly as much as they love the Belgiums.....oh what a happy place Europe is (lets not get started on the French now.)
> 
> As far as weed is concerned, just to correct a few things. Good weed is not really available for 11 euro a gram anymore. Unless you go out of the centre of Amsterdam.
> ...


Aye, i just remember nice weed being fairly expensive when i was there, and know that well, today you're only looking at 1.2 euro's to the pound, not too great.

I'm still trying to recombobulate my memory to see if i ever did actually go into grey area lol, i could swear i did, but well, i'm a uselsss stoner like that at times.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

i went, smoked a gram spliff of some quaze then had to pass on the hitman bong this lunatic was stuffing high grade, weed oil and hash into the bowl. smoked that much the weekend i was there i was still baked for two days when i got back.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol, i wonder which lunatic that might have been


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

I am completely sane so couldnae have been me.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

and i'm tea total.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning guys, just a couple of cans for me last night and refrained from hitting the Malts, so Im pretty sharp. Going to chop 8 lemons today. First things first, Bacon Rolls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

i've just chucked a lamb shoulder in he slow cooker, recipes a belter

http://slowcookerrecipes.org.uk/honey_lamb_shank_recipe.htm

potting up some Dogs this morning smoke a bowl or 3. and contemplating just how fucking unreal the toons goals were yesterday.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

morning butt plugs...fuckin nuthin to do. bored tae fuck....ah fuckin HATE being sober rite now


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've just chucked a lamb shoulder in he slow cooker, recipes a belter
> 
> http://slowcookerrecipes.org.uk/honey_lamb_shank_recipe.htm
> 
> potting up some Dogs this morning smoke a bowl or 3. and contemplating just how fucking unreal the toons goals were yesterday.


I had them on m8, fucking Reading let me down. Think your manager should be up for the manager of the year award. Really has transformed a shitty team(sorry) into a team who will give any team a game


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

hahahah nowt to be sorry for man, it's true he chopped the wage bill players right out, bought cheap good players and sold the naff semi good ones to knackers with too much money. 

he'll never get manager of the year for the same reason as none of our player will ever get an england call up. we aint from laaaaaaaahndaaaaaaahhhn. 

i so wanted to see mark lawro on MOTD last night. eating humble fucking pie.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Guys is a prick. You'd think he English the way he goes on. Fucking Redknapp has done fuck all the last few months but your right he will win it. I like the fellow though. Loved how he had a bank account in his dogs name. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

aye old wobbly chops will get it of course. FA will give him the england job, should have already if he's to get the team whipped into shape for the summer. i like him to, begrudgingly.


----------



## asap (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning! Newcastle deserve 4th in my opinion, redknapp has done his usual flying start then fucked it up. The only thing is if newcastle get 4th they wont be seeded in the champs league qualifying so they could face the big boys that have to qualify.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've just chucked a lamb shoulder in he slow cooker, recipes a belter
> 
> http://slowcookerrecipes.org.uk/honey_lamb_shank_recipe.htm
> 
> potting up some Dogs this morning smoke a bowl or 3. and contemplating just how fucking unreal the toons goals were yesterday.


sounds rather tasty!  Been meaning to buy a slow cooker for years now. When you spend all day cooking and washing up at work, when you get home the last thing you want to be doing is another couple of hours of it just for the sake of dinner. What size would you recommend? I'm only feeding myself but i like the idea of a 6.5L so that i can cook whole chickens etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

asap said:


> Morning! Newcastle deserve 4th in my opinion, redknapp has done his usual flying start then fucked it up. The only thing is if newcastle get 4th they wont be seeded in the champs league qualifying so they could face the big boys that have to qualify.


morning fella, redknapp plays for fourth has even said so this season in interviews. i see no point in aiming low!? then again as a toon fan anywhere above the mackems will do me just fine.

play offs will suit me. we aint ready for the champs league man, not got a big enough squad.


tip top toker said:


> sounds rather tasty!  Been meaning to buy a slow cooker for years now. When you spend all day cooking and washing up at work, when you get home the last thing you want to be doing is another couple of hours of it just for the sake of dinner. What size would you recommend? I'm only feeding myself but i like the idea of a 6.5L so that i can cook whole chickens etc.


aye fella, thats the size i got, they're not that expensive, though i doubt id put a whole chicken in it. chicken is soft enough. beef & lamb are best, not to say you shouldn't but i wouldn't. i've got loads of class recipes for the thing too. Moroccan tagine. curries etc. 

if your after a good chicken recipe. i got one a while back from a yardie lad. take the op shelf out your oven, get a whole chicken, open a can of red stripe, shove it up its arse and stand it up in the oven. cook for the normal time.


----------



## asap (Apr 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning fella, redknapp plays for fourth has even said so this season in interviews. i see no point in aiming low!? then again as a toon fan anywhere above the mackems will do me just fine.
> 
> play offs will suit me. we aint ready for the champs league man, not got a big enough squad.


I think you have played some stunning football to this year. Just hope old cokney mafioso dont sell all your best players. The qualifying round for champs league could be a tough one and the actual competition will be hard without a deep squad, playing the cups, league and champions league is a hard task with a bare squad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

never know the fat cockerney barsteward might cough up some cash now were not in debt and there'll be a good bit from the telly rights.

not holding my breath like.


----------



## asap (Apr 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never know the fat cockerney barsteward might cough up some cash now were not in debt and there'll be a good bit from the telly rights.
> 
> not holding my breath like.


Yeah I had the same convo with a mate who is a necastle fan, He was chomping on about the TV money but he didnt realise that you wont be seeded in qualifying draw because you haven't played in Europe for quite a while lol so qualifying will be a big task in itself. But he too dont hold much hope for the fat cunt opening his wallet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

morning guys just donwloading ufc from last nite gunna be SPANKIN!

question,,canna boost its like a dark green yeh? with little white things in ther? its NOT out of date and has been stored properly i added boost and fed em last nite but used syringe so no little white bits went in but its just weird? never gave em full dose like the chart said just gave em a little dose and build up

just weird very dark green with like little white things in ther?

how is everyone this pissy sunday afternoon? WHY is no1 running the marathon in aid of legalise cannabis? HUH? u lazy set uf fuckers lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Drought my fucking ass! It sounds like there is a miniature world war taking place on my roof!

And fraid not UKRG, the colours right, but the white shit certainly isn't. 


Let me know if you're in need of any, i have one of the 250ml bottles about 3/4 full that i won't have any use for for a very long time.

I'm just sat around listening to some classical music and reading a seafood cookbook. I'm gonna need a hefty loan if i want to kit my kitchen out in a manner that might be deemed acceptable. As it is i have a fucked up frying pan and a destroyed baking tray


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Drought my fucking ass! It sounds like there is a miniature world war taking place on my roof!
> 
> And fraid not UKRG, the colours right, but the white shit certainly isn't.
> View attachment 2132501
> ...


yeh it looks like that but with lil whte bits in im thinkin possibly mould? i dident get any of it in the feed,
and yeh mate if uve got sum spare be great!
il sort u addy for some out when im sending ur stuff over T that ok?,unless u stil got it from b4? i havent got that one u gave me before so il let u know wen i need it mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Drought my fucking ass! It sounds like there is a miniature world war taking place on my roof!
> 
> And fraid not UKRG, the colours right, but the white shit certainly isn't.
> View attachment 2132501
> ...


yeh it looks like that but with lil whte bits in im thinkin possibly mould? i dident get any of it in the feed,
and yeh mate if uve got sum spare be great!
il sort u addy for some out when im sending ur stuff over T that ok?
and whois this ukrg fella u kep mentioning i think ur havinga brain fart mate


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha, more than brain farts today lad, those bottles of Leffe kicked the crap out of my system lol I would call you something else but i do not like your username, i can never remember what it is with all the numbers and such, yeah, lazy, shhhhhhhhh  Maybe i'll just call you IM, i'm crap at remembering names lol

By all means pop me an address and i'll chuck that bottle in the post for you.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Mon the Everton. Fucking hate Man U............Drinking Tyskie. Polish lager. Real nice, reminds me of proper lager from years ago(when u nicked your dads cans. lol)


----------



## asap (Apr 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mon the Everton. Fucking hate Man U............Drinking Tyskie. Polish lager. Real nice, reminds me of proper lager from years ago(when u nicked your dads cans. lol)


A bomb to go off in the middle of the pitch would be the best outcome today!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha......great game of football. Just need City to do the business


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Bacon, grill, bread roll, tommy K...Done! Mr Ramsey always amuses me in the way he narrates his tv shows


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bacon, grill, bread roll, tommy K...Done! Mr Ramsey always amuses me in the way he narrates his tv shows



yeh he comes out with sum random funny shit,,well not so funny for the poor fucker he's wailing on BUT for us its awsome haha
got a housefull atm everyone jumped in to get out the hail ffs lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice quiet house for me today  gonna stick some music on in a bit and give the kitchen a good going over. Other than that just sitting around doing some reading, might give the windows 8 preview an install, did it last week on a different computer but they didn't support the graphics card meaning that it couldn't launch a single app because of screen resolution.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nice quiet house for me today  gonna stick some music on in a bit and give the kitchen a good going over. Other than that just sitting around doing some reading, might give the windows 8 preview an install, did it last week on a different computer but they didn't support the graphics card meaning that it couldn't launch a single app because of screen resolution.


lol yeh stil in beta i think il wait,,8 is primarily for touchscreen tho aint it? i cant see touch screen taking off tbh maybe theyl laaunch 8 for mobile? 
but yeh touch screen,i think mous and keyboard been around to long maybe for the younger generation whos comoing into modern pcs n that but for us odler chaps na i cant see touchscren been popular


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Well it's kinda beta but it's now a consumer preview as opposed to a developer preview. I installed it on my other computer and while it is designed for use with tablets, it's by no means been designed without a keyboard and mouse in mind. Meant to be faster, better with memory, lots of features that are supposed to make it better than 7, although some features like the removal of the start button etc have been a bit annoying. Spent my afternoon sorting out all my harddrives, amazing how much shite there is floating around, already free'd up almost 500gb  The keyboard will never dissapear, typing on a touch screen has to be one of the worst things ever conceived.

Now the question is to beer or not to beer. Hmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Beer, always.......Ive just went and got another 4 Tyskie. Got a bottle of Diablo red wine there to. Think Im going to have chips, sausage and egg for dinner.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

I've spaghetti and meatballs to cook up. Think i'm gonna go buy a couple of bottles of something. Not much reason not to when i'm not saving for anything and only work 5 hours a day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

s awww ur alwasys cooking summt that sounds nice, 500gb nice 1 more room for porn,im looking at some 2tb drives or 1.5 miniimum get 5 of them and il be sorted sik of running out of room,
fuking seagate thatre+ meda player for tele plays anything its bloody awsome,,,wont read anything plugged into usb,went to seagate rma site and 62 days out of the 3 yr warrenty wat piss take pff 100 qwid for a new one NOT impressed.
il have sum of that meatballs mate pop it round see you in 10 mins lmao

as for beer u go for it i dont drink bad for ya


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Got some bath Ales Gem  Yummy.

I've no money for harddrives at the moment but i am badly in need of a 3tb for my new computer and 2x3tb drives for my shuttle so that i can copy the majority of my films onto it. Don't like having a 600w monster just for music and films when the new computer uses just 55w. Also fancy a 3tb drive for my tv series, found i've been having to just delete all the stuff i download at the moment as my tv drives just aren't big enough. Just top gear on it's own is almost 100gb.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Got some bath Ales Gem  Yummy.
> 
> I've no money for harddrives at the moment but i am badly in need of a 3tb for my new computer and 2x3tb drives for my shuttle so that i can copy the majority of my films onto it. Don't like having a 600w monster just for music and films when the new computer uses just 55w. Also fancy a 3tb drive for my tv series, found i've been having to just delete all the stuff i download at the moment as my tv drives just aren't big enough. Just top gear on it's own is almost 100gb.


lol your like me tv series over anything else im curranlty into termiator the sarah conner chrnicles but ive done em all,wire,heroes,24,oz, and the list goes one
most of the best tv series get fucking cancelled stargate universe for example,4400,sopranoes fukin devastating,

wont the 3 tb externals be usb 3.0?
and yeh im thinking them caddies are kinda good all u need if youve got a media player saves disks damn i used to b urn to a disk the trow it away after the media player must have been the best thing ive bought,but now ima have to buy a seagate GO hard drive to slot into mine since the usb sockets have stopped working,cant see how was fineffs more expence lmao
they made it with ONLY the go hdd wat will fit in bitches and 62 days out of warrenty too how unlucky

i been thinking of a 120gb SSD for my pc operating system make it mega faster
and let me know wat the 8 is like may be worth sum fun


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Not a chance in hell i'd use external drives. They just beg to get kicked and knocked over and dropped and such. My current case can hold 15 hard drives, but if i start using bigger drives, then it means i can start relying on my shuttles more which use a hell of a lot less power. If i had the money i would be tempted to buy a pair of high end NAS boxes, but well, not for the asking price lool. Aside from shuttles which i have always been in love with, i never buy anything that uses proprietary standards or parts. Apple for example  I buy things knowing if they break then i can fix it. Generally i make sure only to buy something of the highest quality for the sole reason that i know it won't break. Only ever had a couple of electrical items simply fail that wasn't due to my own fault.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

ive never used shuttle drives the most i did was a acard dvd copy box 6 to 1 to 7 dvd drive bays so pulled em out and stuk hdds in ther instead disbaled a few things on the box and yippy worked but i doubt the data transfer rate was anything compared to a porpper drive,

maybe get urslef a older rack and server T then u can build it up with odls erver parts and get shit loads of drives

and yeh i do dvds and got a new 650 in the pc excool psu silent as fukbut at 650 thats more than my hps so try not to have it on much so i totally get wat ur saying about 600 too much juice just for movies and games,,i got a graphics card a nividea 5470 or sum shit 1gb anyways swapped fora old liquid cooling system need to send it though but havent had the coin and it weighs a ton lmao but never used it so fuk it, but yup streams to me plasma wikid now on 1080 and can convert and encode with no glitches on the screen,but like u sed 650 watts just to stram to the tv is nuts spec wen its a divx tv so ca plug usb into bak but only xvid with mp3 so no fukin ac3 audio thats a pain,
if u want ive got a ipt invie if u wannit i had 10 but they took everyones and now only got 1 thers sum awsome tv series,if ur into retro stuf try signing up at merlins loft great for the retro tv series
fuk im rabbiting on again lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

is geek sheek back in or something????? wot all this computer waffle? haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is geek sheek back in or something????? wot all this computer waffle? haha


who the fuk ratled ur cage get bak in yer hole!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

and this students is why these two grown men have no female company.....im visuallising you both sat at the pc , one dressed as obi wan kenobi and the other with a hobbit outfit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> and this students is why these two grown men have no female company.....im visuallising you both sat at the pc , one dressed as obi wan kenobi and the other with a hobbit outfit.


lmao ive been with the ball n chain for nrly 12 fuking yrs il have u know,im no fucking nerd ima criminal who happens to know a thing or 2 ya jock [email protected] ,,,,well until TTT pulls me up on summet haha wanker he is


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

indeed, and mine is 650w before you consider the 240w subwoofer or the 430w AV receiver or the 42" tv which is probably 100-200w under load. Fucking lot of electricity for a bit of entertainment  And i'm not talking about shuttle drives, don't even kow what those might be, i'm talking as in shuttle xpc's, shoebox computers. Small, low power, high performance, but typically 4 harddrives max. My current ones can take 1 and 2 hdd's hence the wish for some 3tb drives. If i ever need to download smething via torrents etc, i just use pirate bay, always maxes out my connection, and i'm not fussed one bit about keeping private and such. Alternatively i just head to a lan party i've frequented for about 8 years, there are around 60tb of films and tv to pilch  Last server i built was a multi-cpu watercooled xeon job that i built into a cabinet with a 15" tft mounted into the front face, and that was for no other reason than [email protected] lol

I'm sat here listening to my flatmate in the other room talking to his iphone, such a fucking useless function, rarely ever actually works, 1 sound in the background and it just falls flat on it's face.

I gotta get to the butcher and ask him for a few kilograms of pork rind, scratchings in the supermarkets are FUCKING expensive, it's like £2 for like 15 little pieces.

I'm a master at rabbiting


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

hahahahahhahahaha
whos the hobbit tho?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

And i've plenty of female company to have should i ever want it, but i generally refuse it, might talk to em on messenger, but can't be fucked having em around the flat  

Nothing wrong with computer talk, stop being so retarded, this is 2012 

Oh, and my nickname at school used to be hobbit/frodo because of my hair (crazy chinese girl started it, despite me being 6'2")


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> indeed, and mine is 650w before you consider the 240w subwoofer or the 430w AV receiver or the 42" tv which is probably 100-200w under load. Fucking lot of electricity for a bit of entertainment  And i'm not talking about shuttle drives, don't even kow what those might be, i'm talking as in shuttle xpc's, shoebox computers. Small, low power, high performance, but typically 4 harddrives max. My current ones can take 1 and 2 hdd's hence the wish for some 3tb drives. If i ever need to download smething via torrents etc, i just use pirate bay, always maxes out my connection, and i'm not fussed one bit about keeping private and such. Alternatively i just head to a lan party i've frequented for about 8 years, there are around 60tb of films and tv to pilch  Last server i built was a multi-cpu watercooled xeon job that i built into a cabinet with a 15" tft mounted into the front face, and that was for no other reason than [email protected] lol
> 
> I'm sat here listening to my flatmate in the other room talking to his iphone, such a fucking useless function, rarely ever actually works, 1 sound in the background and it just falls flat on it's face.
> 
> ...


waht the flatmate who robbed ya? fuk man its shit,,pinch hs iphone he obviously loves it paybak
and dura ya Glaikit lol


bet that tower looked nifty with the lcd mounted i mean was it a neat job or screws n gaffa tape nigga rigged job? lol
i think i can put 5 sata drives without raid so get sum 2tb drives or 3tb id get what 15tb bwe good but fucking expensive n the other thing si waiting for the bigger dirves to load up wen u select em i hear mine whistle up as it cranks


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

2012 thats my point u can order women on computers nowadays win win for yous hahahahahaah
for me i just twat them round the head with me club drag them to the cave and have my wicked way all animalistic like haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

haha tt taking the hobbit name haha which makes ic3 a jedi off sorts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 2012 thats my point u can order women on computers nowadays win win for yous hahahahahaah
> for me i just twat them round the head with me club drag them to the cave and have my wicked way all animalistic like haha


lol....no like button no more

and we know TT has plenty of female company....his boss for instance we know thers BIG love ther

and FUK yeh im a jedi knight


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

well my pc is technically known as 'that slow peice of shit i scrounged'...its an old celeron 2.6 processor witha 160g harddrive and 2g of ram...thats it....and im running xp..lol...its a fucking banger and i have to kick it at times....but all it cost me was the two ram sticks. fuck it , it gets me in here and facebook and i can type essays on it. thats all i need.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well my pc is technically known as 'that slow peice of shit i scrounged'...its an old celeron 2.6 processor witha 160g harddrive and 2g of ram...thats it....and im running xp..lol...its a fucking banger and i have to kick it at times....but all it cost me was the two ram sticks. fuck it , it gets me in here and facebook and i can type essays on it. thats all i need.


yeh tahst what it comes down too what u need it for,i do lots of movies so needed more procesing and ram power, but yeh iget ya as long as u can do what u need fuk it

essays wtf u a STUDDENT OF FUCKING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry lads, lack of weed pics, so well, you asked for it!  Well IM did


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sorry lads, lack of weed pics, so well, you asked for it!  Well IM did


nice neat job that,,i take it thats a lcd monitor,,what exaclty did u use that for just movies? eitherway looks nice mate shoulda done summet with the front some nice wax maybe? dunno but good job
just had another look never noticed that rak at teh top,wats that fan control? does look nice tho on the iside u need to get some UV dye for the water as it heats they glow like mad looks sik brirv


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

No, for nothing but sharing some files, it was a good while back, those are smallish IDE drives, and it built it purely for running [email protected] lol Most of my other jobs were not that neat lol i used to spend hundreds upon hundreds of pounds on watercooling, often over £100 for a single block.
View attachment 2133197
That was my most ridiculous project. watercooling 2 graphics cards, chipset and cpu, but with two seperate loops. So 2 pumps and 2 radiators and 2 sets of tubing all in a tiny little shuttle  £800 of graphics cards in there alone  Flooded EVERYTHING  it all survived though.

Before anyone else sais anything fuck youuuuuuuuuuuu, i don't see you bringing anything of interest to the thread right now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

ttt cant wait till u get growing again. change off pics b good haha.
how long did u veg for in ya scrogs?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice neat job that,,i take it thats a lcd monitor,,what exaclty did u use that for just movies? eitherway looks nice mate shoulda done summet with the front some nice wax maybe? dunno but good job
> just had another look never noticed that rak at teh top,wats that fan control? does look nice tho on the iside u need to get some UV dye for the water as it heats they glow like mad looks sik brirv


Fan controller and 2 dvd-rw on the top, and yeah, lcd moniter. I had dyed UV water but that pic is of the dry loop. 

And fuck youuuuuu MDB, computers are aprt of my life, you odn't know how lucky i've let you all have it lol. Won't be growing again until at least august or september.

And yeah IM, i do nigger rig some things when i have to 
View attachment 2133218


----------



## herbal crow (Apr 22, 2012)

ok nice one thank you ive got power kush under my light will it matter if i put blueberry under aswell sorry but still learning about this wonderful enjoyment in my life im usin a 400w light im usin coco as never failed me yet this is my second year of growin and loving every minuete of it im usin hydro flores with canazyme and boost the nodes on the kush are sweet close together but not blueberry i grew blue cheese last crop look forward to more help and understandin of it


----------



## herbal crow (Apr 22, 2012)

im smokin cheezel at mo 230 oz and 25 quid for 2g thats why i grow my own


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

230 an oz is cheap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

yeh for class tarins like cheese 230 is about rite,i put mine out at 160 no matter hwat strain, hope fully these i have donw and the clones should give me sum nice shiz

yeh TTT that uv looks great but ruins ur tubes,i used blue anti-freeze on mine looked mint but ih ad no proppe rknowledge of liquid bak then

and wtf is [email protected]? never used it,ive heard of it like but for handmade that looks fuking wikid bruv nice work


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Folding at home is like seti, it's one of these porjects that usese the power of millions of private computers to analyze how proteins fold, by which i essentially mean why they fold and as such create diseases. Basically a huge collective medical study, finding explanations to how things like autzeimers and such occur and as such, with the hope that understanding how they occur, find ways in which to stop them occuring.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-Diseases

You can even run the thing on your PS3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Folding at home is like seti, it's one of these porjects that usese the power of millions of private computers to analyze how proteins fold, by which i essentially mean why they fold and as such create diseases. Basically a huge collective medical study, finding explanations to how things like autzeimers and such occur and as such, with the hope that understanding how they occur, find ways in which to stop them occuring.
> 
> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-Diseases
> 
> You can even run the thing on your PS3


ahit man thats wayyy over my head all that stuff,,,u have fun m8! lmao

just been reading this https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/520049-reveg-vs-starting-seed.html

what do u think? im reckoning its wen harvest is done u just cut the buds of rather than pulling the plant then re-vegin what do u think? viable idea or no?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

To re-veg you HAVE to leave buds on the plant. That is how it works. cut all the buds off and you'll soon notice that fuck all is happening  re-vegging is good or it is bad, all depends on your situation. Once reveg kicks in you will get tens of new branches as opposed to having to grow out a seed and top many times, but at the same time it means you HAVE to have a carbon filter in your veg tent, wheras with seeds you can quite often get away with not bothering.

And as to it being over your head, it's over mine, i'm no Stanford medical professor. It is siply the act of installing a program which runs in the abckground doing what they need it to do and it simply uses your computers free resources to run it and scales with your use. So basically it means your computer is always running at full load, but if you can afford it, why not, might as well see if you can make a difference


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

so really then ud say its not propper viable [email protected]? i mean from seed wuold be what 3 weeks from start to flower on 18-6 but a re-veg will take longer wont it as thepalnt has to repai? why wouldu have to leave buds on if ur re-veggin and then bak to flower new nodes wold come no? fuk not like ima do it any time soon but i just wondered if ts work doin to save time

sow hat that thing wiorks in the background how does it work on ur brosing history? then it pos up ur in risk of getting altezmers? lol seems mad to me pc on full load 24/7 for summet like that now if they was paying leki! thats another matter

logginf of for a bit mite get me head down soon hozzy pre o;p assesemnt at 8am wat a fuking joke


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Re-veg is completely viable. If i had had the carbon filter in my veg tent i'd have done it every time. It takes about a week to go from flowering back to veg, say another week to go from basil leaves to normal growth, and after that you're laughing, depending on how many popcorn buds you leave on the plant, you can end up with 10-20 new stems growing within a fortnight. You have to leave the buds on, because that is where the new odes come fro, they grow out of the buds. I did it a few times and was HUGELY impressed wiht the results in comparisson to waiting for seeds to grow up, topping them, waiting for them to grow, then topping, and so forth.

Oh, and MDB, i'd typically veg my plant till it filled the screen, and then flower, so that there was no growth above the screen prior to flowering. I think that this was a little bit too long though as your hundreds of tops end up being quite tall, practice makes perfect, i never had any real need for a set yield so i never bothered aiming for perfection


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

cool i may have a go then coz i mean fuk i'd normally kill the plant after a grow well not kill but throw away so even if i do it wrong and they die its no loss since id have thrown em anyways shit id be able to get the nw grow going by the time my previous has dried! sounds good

BILLY PM BAKATCHA M8


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Evening lads. All is well on the Isle I see.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Evening lads. All is well on the Isle I see.


yup...was till u turned up lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

hehe, too right, I always leave a nice dank odour wherever I go mate...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool i may have a go then coz i mean fuk i'd normally kill the plant after a grow well not kill but throw away so even if i do it wrong and they die its no loss since id have thrown em anyways shit id be able to get the nw grow going by the time my previous has dried! sounds good
> 
> BILLY PM BAKATCHA M8


Excellent  But this is the retardation that i do not in any way understand. You may just abotu be able to jsutify it when it comes to having sent someone an email, but if you have sent him a PM, the forum will have notified him that he has a PM before he has even read this thread. Utterly fucking retarded  When he opens his user control panel to click on his subscribed threads, there's a fuck off big notification telling you you have a PM


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe, too right, I always leave a nice dank odour wherever I go mate...


yeh that tends to happen when u dont shower


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Excellent  But this is the retardation that i do not in any way understand. You may just abotu be able to jsutify it when it comes to having sent someone an email, but if you have sent him a PM, the forum will have notified him that he has a PM before he has read this thread. Utterly fucking retarded


sometimes i dont get the on screen notifiaction hence why i tell epople lol u have to start at least onced a day pmsl


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Do we really want to start with how our bodies smell at the moment UKRG? lol.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh that tends to happen when u dont shower


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

I have to control the idiots  The popup window might not happe to everyone depending on their settings, but when entering user control panel it states plain and clear that you ahve received a PM EVERY time  Think of it like phoning someone's mobile to tell them they have a text on that mobile, they have a big notification on their phone telling them they have a text. Do you not udnerstand why i see it as rather retarded  It's either that or you take us for retards


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Do we really want to start with how our bodies smell at the moment UKRG? lol.....


Like.............


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 22, 2012)

CashCrops said:


> Dude your avatar is freaking me out. I just got done smoking some OG Kush and your avatar is making laugh so hard it hurts!



It took me ages to get that picture taken! And lots of vaseline!.....


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 22, 2012)

As far as weed is concerned, just to correct a few things. Good weed is not really available for 11 euro a gram anymore. Unless you go out of the centre of Amsterdam.

90 euro for White Widow.....no offence, but that sounds like bulk Dutch weed to me at that price. (which they basically just call White Widow - it's actually Power Plant!)

Go to the GREY AREA, they will show you some good weed. Got to try some Kosher Kush on 420, was actually real nice.

Peace, DST[/QUOTE]

Whats the prices now then? I'm going back to the dam for a stag due in the next couple of months, the white widow actualy was white widow the reason they sold it for that prices was because the buds weren't that compact at all. But after comparing the ww we bought to some we smoked in a shop, it was very similar in many ways.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Next time KY Jelly


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

is that what yer wantin on your gravestone bill?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Here lies supersilly wae a dry willy


----------



## sgadan (Apr 22, 2012)

hi all anyone know where to get aquashield in uk?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

sgadan said:


> hi all anyone know where to get aquashield in uk?


what the roof waterproofing stuff?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

I went into see the wife there and she gave me "the look" you know that one?

The let me out the washing machine you bastard look.​


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what the roof waterproofing stuff?


lol, i was gonna ask that but i didnt want to look stupid!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

2 seconds on google. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTANICARE-Aquashield-Compost-Solution-qt-/280553379752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415248d7a8#ht_2207wt_1168

Given the postage it might be better looking for a UK shipped alternative.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> 2 seconds on google. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTANICARE-Aquashield-Compost-Solution-qt-/280553379752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415248d7a8#ht_2207wt_1168
> 
> Given the postage it might be better looking for a UK shipped alternative.


u had to add the 2 seconds on google u smartass! lol well could have been the roofing stuff,,like any of us had even heard of it till we searchede ebay after him asking pmsl
next donwload pissibly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2012)

anyways going to bed lads got that pre-op assesement tomorrow and my apt is at 8am what a fucking joke,so got to be up at 6am to make sure my pain killers have kicked in ect FFS 8am jesus dont evn get up that early
bastad~!


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 22, 2012)

What are you guys paying for your weed?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

i sell it for 200 an oz and buy it in at 160 usually


----------



## BigJoint7 (Apr 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i sell it for 200 an oz and buy it in at 160 usually


Can you not be fucked making an extra 80 quid selling it by the gram or do you shift those ounces like a lord? Too much local homegrown gear floating about these days but them chinese chinks can definitely grow it right, pity there growhouses keep getting found out they sell good gear


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2012)

ah do sum score bags but it tends to attract the poor and the stupid, so i try to just deal with quarters, halfs and oz's. i also punt solid , not alot of profit in each deal but over-all it earns me a wage, relatively small select customer base. ive sold all sortsa stuff but dope's easy , less credit therefore less hassle. i hate workin and im startin uni after the summer so i just need sumthin to pay the bills and finance my frequent booze and coke binges.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah do sum score bags but it tends to attract the poor and the stupid, so i try to just deal with quarters, halfs and oz's. i also punt solid , not alot of profit in each deal but over-all it earns me a wage, relatively small select customer base. ive sold all sortsa stuff but dope's easy , less credit therefore less hassle. i hate workin and im startin uni after the summer so i just need sumthin to pay the bills and finance my frequent booze and coke binges.


Funding coke on a weed salary u ain't gonna be making much


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2012)

All depends on how much weed u can sell dosnt it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

.............or how much coke u sell. The chinks are defo getting clued up, but still flash dry. I remember u could get a box(kg) off them for 3k a few years ago. Now they are charging 5.5k.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

Dont see much chink gear my way anymore, infact there are times you dont see any green. Dropped off 30 oz last night to my mate, fucking hate driving about with alot of weight on me. He normally does the pick ups but his motor is off the road so i had to do the drop. Last time i do it, im para as fuck driving about with all that lol. Just got a nice fat wedge last night and its gone today on a new sofa...what aload of bollocks lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Dont see much chink gear my way anymore, infact there are times you dont see any green. Dropped off 30 oz last night to my mate, fucking hate driving about with alot of weight on me. He normally does the pick ups but his motor is off the road so i had to do the drop. Last time i do it, im para as fuck driving about with all that lol. Just got a nice fat wedge last night and its gone today on a new sofa...what aload of bollocks lol.


Why not pay a nugget a couple of hundred squid Jimbo


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u had to add the 2 seconds on google u smartass! lol well could have been the roofing stuff,,like any of us had even heard of it till we searchede ebay after him asking pmsl
> next donwload pissibly
> View attachment 2133543


Alcohol often turns me into a smartarse  I just figured that it would be plant related so put plant after botanicare in the search 

Clean shaven, now time to go make some risotto


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

Its finding the right nugget bill. I dont really know anyone so its down to my mate, we have talked about a driver and he was supposed to sort it but dont look like its happened. Hes gotta sort something out as that was the last time i do it mate, i get caught its game over. Chance is slim but still dont fancy taking it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its finding the right nugget bill. I dont really know anyone so its down to my mate, we have talked about a driver and he was supposed to sort it but dont look like its happened. Hes gotta sort something out as that was the last time i do it mate, i get caught its game over. Chance is slim but still dont fancy taking it.


I know what u mean....You not got any family members????? Getting caught with 30oz isn't so bad nowadays but it gives them the excuse to search your house. Game Over. Sometimes the coppers are just lucky, like the other day I got stopped on foot and got a random search. Had fuck all on me apart from a couple of crumpled skins in my jonny pocket. All was cool. Had they stopped me the day previous, I'd be looking at 5 years. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

billy i wood point refuse a random on foot stop search. 1st id ask y they intend to do it 2nd id ask has there been a complaint made about me 3rd i wood say i want my lawyer 4th id swear them on there oath to serve and protect and see how much off there job is served doing just that and not being a taxman and looking to fine every1 like the goveerment has made them and 5th id b asking wot part off this search is to serve and protect me a free citizen and also there employer off sorts. then i wood refuse to speak or do anyting till lawyer there. they only dare arrest u once for this if u no ya rights as they cant harrass peeps and police nowadays dont no laws from legislations. the later being agreed by yaself unknowingly
i seen many a things done to annoy cops. few my mates love law and love to fuck with police. this terror act they have is there only near unbreakable trick they have now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

oh and morning u bunch ladies pouches


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

5yrs fuck that bill lol. Yeah i aint worried about getting lifted with 30 zips but like you say thats all they need to search your pad then your fucked. Nah i really dont have anyone to do it, need someone sensible and most i know are divvys, he's gotta sort it. Just one of thos things moving the product, know one wants to do it lol, my mate does normally but i know he'd rather not.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

M8 whats the point in being a cunt when I had nothing to hide. It wasn't normal coppers, it was plain clothes, just along from Scotias house.lol Remember Im walking about with panda eyes and as Scotia's Mrs said, I do look like a drug dealer. lol cheeky so and so. They were sound, think they were just bored and wanted something to do. I had my bank card on me with my pin number on a piece of paper. They were taking the piss. But Ive still ditched the pre pay


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 5yrs fuck that bill lol. Yeah i aint worried about getting lifted with 30 zips but like you say thats all they need to search your pad then your fucked. Nah i really dont have anyone to do it, need someone sensible and most i know are divvys, he's gotta sort it. Just one of thos things moving the product, know one wants to do it lol, my mate does normally but i know he'd rather not.


What kinda distance we talking Jimbo. Good old parcel monkey or tnt. They dont give a fuck as long as they get paid


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2012)

if you were local jimmy i'd do the work, doesnt bother me mate...tbh very little does..im a pure mercenary...for the rright pay im pretty open to anything...its just business to me.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2012)

oh and good morning winky munchers


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> M8 whats the point in being a cunt when I had nothing to hide. It wasn't normal coppers, it was plain clothes, just along from Scotias house.lol Remember Im walking about with panda eyes and as Scotia's Mrs said, I do look like a drug dealer. lol cheeky so and so. They were sound, think they were just bored and wanted something to do. I had my bank card on me with my pin number on a piece of paper. They were taking the piss. But Ive still ditched the pre pay


that ent being a cunt fella , thats exercising your rights? shouldnt u b doing that all times? being a cunt wood b putting one on the pigs chin haha,
and to b honest if u not got anything on u best time to do it as result wood b, u wood b arrested for having nothing on u and refusing b searched which is your right and resulting in u putting in a complaint through lawyer and all police in your area wood avoid u like the plague as they woodnt wana b done for harressment and no u clued up and not to b bullied or searched again. alot compo also if u no law by wrongful arrests etc etc
we ent in the judge dred time yet where police r unaproachable and all powerful judge jury and executioner. well not yet anyways


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive had many a fight with the Police.........never won yet. Honest m8 if you get one up on them, they get a pure hard on for you. Fuck that. Under the radar as much as possible. I know we have rights.........but do u think the police think we have rights


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

fighting plod only ends one way. as my dad always says you can slide farther on bullshit than gravel


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

genuine LOL.........


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

nope thats y they need reminding. im polite as pie police matey but i wood never let them search me cos they dont like i got black eye. or i look dogdy thats discrimation and they wanna put that in writing for me if they want me play ball, need more then that for me. i hate police and i hate way peeps so afraid off them or not knowing there own rights.
nor wood i allow police to get me to waver my rights through not challenging things.
there a reason y law isnt taught at schools, because its easier police peeps and control them when they dont no there rights.
power to the people hahahahahahahaha
rant done with sorry but fecking police and there nazi ways.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2012)

im the same as bill, under the radar these days. from my teens till i turned 30 i'd fight the fuckers at every opportunity, i'd even go out my way to create havoc.fuckin thrived on it. but after gettin my teeth rattled and my rib cage softned, not to mention a fair amount of time, community service and fines i just gave up. i wont take shit from them but i cant be arsed with the fall-out after wards. like i said for me its just business and fuckin with 5-0 is just an unneccessary overhead i dont like paying.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2012)

now now mad dog , nuthing wrong with nazis!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

and don have disagree i seen many a cases where peeps have got rich through police not understanding laws and rights off peeps. and polise harrassments.
y u think rich n famous get away with stuff? cos they have best lawyers who no law inside and out. oj simpson for example. murder weapon prove but got away with killing wife? y? cos they searched house before had warrent.
anyways on a lighter note told u start year ya team moving up n wood make euro don, never expected champs league tho. i said ashley was wise and running the club way it needed to or u go bust. manager and chairmen got u debt 3 great group players and euros. i bet u been proper happy with them. pisses all over keegans time there if u ask me


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Listen they are decent coppers out there.(been caught a few times and its a fair cop, just doing their job) If u wanna engage in illegal activities you got to keep a front as a decent law abiding citizen. They are the biggest gang in the country and if they want you they will get you. If you flaunt it right in their faces and do not respect or fear them, then your fucked


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

dura72 said:


> now now mad dog , nuthing wrong with nazis!!


haha i bet u been having some right fun with hate pms i bet that avi gets u hahah.
i bet u go all uni on them dont ya , unexpected educated responses haha blur of info and re-ajust the arguement.
whey mrs got full time job again. 
wot the strongest weed known to man chaps? is it a kush? if so which one? guessing it b a yank strain or canadian as they seem leading way last few years


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice one, congrats to Mrs Mad!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Well done Mrs Mad Dog Bark......


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice one, congrats to Mrs Mad!


tar man. u get the email tis morgan?
still got few hundred from cash so b upping the grow this week now. am chuffed i get but few toys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and don have disagree i seen many a cases where peeps have got rich through police not understanding laws and rights off peeps. and polise harrassments.
> y u think rich n famous get away with stuff? cos they have best lawyers who no law inside and out. oj simpson for example. murder weapon prove but got away with killing wife? y? cos they searched house before had warrent.
> anyways on a lighter note told u start year ya team moving up n wood make euro don, never expected champs league tho. i said ashley was wise and running the club way it needed to or u go bust. manager and chairmen got u debt 3 great group players and euros. i bet u been proper happy with them. pisses all over keegans time there if u ask me


life would be boring if we all thought the same eh. all i'm saying is being nicve to plod is much easier than calling them a cunt. i don't exactly look like a hardened crim but i deffo look dodgy on some days. i've actually stunned several coppers by giving them the queens english instead of the usual here ya fuckin numpty bacon cunt get to fuck. i actually like proving prejudices wrong. 

grats on the job front for your lass!

end of the day, your house gets burgled, your car nicked who do you call, it aint fuckin ghost busters is it.

as for les toon and alaine de pardeux, couldn't be happier mate. papisse cisse is going to be a goal machine next season. if we can get him and ba on form together we'll be seeded for champs next year. ...... famous last words...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha i bet u been having some right fun with hate pms i bet that avi gets u hahah.
> i bet u go all uni on them dont ya , unexpected educated responses haha blur of info and re-ajust the arguement.
> whey mrs got full time job again.
> wot the strongest weed known to man chaps? is it a kush? if so which one? guessing it b a yank strain or canadian as they seem leading way last few years


yeah ive had few reactions to the avi....ive been doin this for years, ive been into politics since school and ive always made sure i knew what i was talkin about , as a result none of my mates or anybody in the pub will take me on in an argument, although every now and then sum clown will start spoutin off and i usually just lead them in a certain direction and give them enuff rope, then i slowly tear them to peices....its fuckin amazing tearing a carefully built up belief into shreds and explaining each and every point whilst your doing it....personally i know that all political viewpoints are just bullshit and totally subjective but most people just dont get it it....im just an argumentative cunt.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

haha im polite as hell police also but i still keep all my rights intact. woodnt ever swear or act the cunt to them but i still stand ground and still stand by if everybody new there rights b alot less peeps in jail or fined out there arse.
alot criminals in this country have restraining orders or harressment cases against police now and that y they get away with shit. i wood love to get raided between grows wen house had no weed in it, trust me i woodnt get raided again no way.
haha i like the toon and i really rate that ben arfa and cabaye, he is the unspoken hero i want him in the red shirt off lfc next year b alonso replacement hahaha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah the less i have to do with plod the better, keep a low profile and always have a story if your carrying. I swear the longer i do this the more para i become lol. Mines gotta go about 40 odd miles away and the area is rough as arse holes, i wouldnt wanna live there. Lots more coppers than my way. But like i said to the fella, "last time i do it, you want it you get it". Its not like he aint getting it at a good price.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha im polite as hell police also but i still keep all my rights intact. woodnt ever swear or act the cunt to them but i still stand ground and still stand by if everybody new there rights b alot less peeps in jail or fined out there arse.
> alot criminals in this country have restraining orders or harressment cases against police now and that y they get away with shit. i wood love to get raided between grows wen house had no weed in it, trust me i woodnt get raided again no way.
> haha i like the toon and i really rate that ben arfa and cabaye, he is the unspoken hero i want him in the red shirt off lfc next year b alonso replacement hahaha


man there's a load of unsung hero's at the toon this season. i slated perch all season didnt think he was good enough then all of a sudden he's making goal line clearances left right an centre, 7 in total this season if memory serves. cabaye and young ryan taylor are going to be hard for a lot of defences to handle next season.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

no net at mine i changed from bt to sky get tv and net 15quid cheaper a month!

hope all is good i aint gonna be on much over the next month or 2 stay safe people.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

laters old boy u go steady


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

1 more annoying qu before i sod off and do my worshipping to the exo gods, any yous big on the chronic? i loved the original one and had some off a chap who grew it and it was potant as u like, now any yous grown the newer chronics like the supa nove, fruity chron etc etc? any as good or better then the original?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

stick with serious seeds man, guaranteed bang for the buck


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

will do then cheers.
60 quid there with regs chronic seeds.
arse raping price if u ask me
think they planning early retirement


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yo sum cunt av sum right cheek ay !!!!!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> will do then cheers.


yeah the bubblegum i got on the go seems really nice. i was thinking of trying the chronic or white russian next time but i got those plants coming. ive asked the boy what the chances are of getting all chronic off him but he didnt label them, he said he'll have a look when thier vegged up a bit to see if he can tell


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 23, 2012)

i done chronic a few times think its great and real fast to


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 23, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> i done chronic a few times think its great and real fast to


ive smoked it a few times and thought it was really nice. i got 5 plants coming in 3 weeks ready to flower but i wont know exactly what they are. thier either chronic ak47 or ak pot of gold. ive been told that pot of gold is shit but ive never tried it myself


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 23, 2012)

can anyone in here recommend me some nice autos


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Just go 12/12 from seed m8. Better yield, better genetics. Bigbomb is a huge yielder and loves 12/12. Im doing BB's DOG 12/12 from seed and I also say its a good idea coz they sure do love their stretch. If u dont mind picking the odd nanner or 2 off them I would defo recommend


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

the pot off gold i smoked was great. guess any strain can taste shit if grown badly.
yeah defo need chronic in the seed collection


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just go 12/12 from seed m8. Better yield, better genetics. Bigbomb is a huge yielder and loves 12/12. Im doing BB's DOG 12/12 from seed and I also say its a good idea coz they sure do love their stretch. If u dont mind picking the odd nanner or 2 off them I would defo recommend


its not for me mate its a mate that just wants 1 or 2 plants that he don't have to look after to much because he works away and his girlfriend will be watering them lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

12/12 is better......autos are getting better but still shitty yields. Cheaper leccy aswel. Honest 12/12 all the way. Bigbomb, AK48, Lemon Haze(not super) all respond well and finish about the same time as autos. The AK48 I done was finshed in 10.5 weeks 12/12


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 12/12 is better......autos are getting better but still shitty yields. Cheaper leccy aswel. Honest 12/12 all the way. Bigbomb, AK48, Lemon Haze(not super) all respond well and finish about the same time as autos. The AK48 I done was finshed in 10.5 weeks 12/12


sounds good mate i'll tell him to give it a shot


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

This is the DOG I'm making a mother out of. Sexy plant and short and fat. Just the way I like them


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

its a beast matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

nice exfoliator billy, bet that keeps ya skin all silky smooth


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice exfoliator billy, bet that keeps ya skin all silky smooth


I wiped ma arse wae it on more than 1 occasion when theres nae bog roll......don't tell the Mrs. lol

12/12 from seed MDB. The strain does like it


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 23, 2012)

nice work mate she looks sweet


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

I was at the hairdressers yesterday and the guy starts laughing. He tells me that he's just watched his boss shave his beard with a pair of clippers that the night before he had shaved his armpits and baw-hairs with....nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

i'd be changing barbers !


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

who the fuck shaves their baws


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

porn stars and modern men.
i let the mrs graze on the hanging garden instead hahaha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> who the fuck shaves their baws


your girl-friend


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> porn stars and modern men.
> i let the mrs graze on the hanging garden instead hahaha


hahahahahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

dura72 said:


> your girl-friend


She gonae kick your baws


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 23, 2012)

anyone watching the snooker?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> who the fuck shaves their baws


........Me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2012)

And my deep throat action has improved no end as a result, sometimes you got to speculate to accumulate Billy.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

lmao, my old boss use to imac fae head to toe.....mind you, he thought he was in a 24/7 porno, spent all the company profits and more on coke and hookers....I would imagine shaved baws being a tad on the itchy side, but each to their own and all that.



mad dog bark said:


> porn stars and modern men.
> i let the mrs graze on the hanging garden instead hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2012)

If you shave em bald wi a Bic then they itch like a bastard for about a month and you end up walking like John Wayne while the hair grows back (school boy error made once and only once).

If you just do em a #1 with the clippers all over then your OK, it's comfortable.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Fuk taking a bic razor to my baws with ma shakey hands..........lol, yer braver than me lad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2012)

Your still a man if you shave em. Immac and your gay, standard!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha


The Yorkshireman said:


> Your still a man if you shave em. Immac and your gay, standard!


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...




220 per oz like wtf?! sometimes around 240/250! and its usually poo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> 220 per oz like wtf?! sometimes around 240/250! and its usually poo


1) That post is 3 years old.

2) 240/250 They're having your pants down!

I begrudge paying £200, I refuse any more.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Not if you are getting it from Billy, he's wanting 300! lol, or has it just gone up to 400!!! wot a soap dodger! lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw that, is he actually getting £300 for it though?

Realistically I could only see somebody buying it at that for headstash/percy, how the fuck are you supposed to sell it on paying that?

Paying £10.71 a gram on Oz's you'd have to be knocking out 1.5g £20's and that's generous!

If he does get £300 a pop then good look to him and I think I'll be partaking in some of the Dog myself.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

300 all the way. Dont want it dont take it. Cypress Hill smoke it for fuck sake


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Yorkie, I reckon I would enjoy a few jars wae u.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2012)

fuking nhs transport didnt show up how bad is that letter said had been booked bt wen i rang it hadent so now rebooked for friday and to think been up since 6am fuking joke


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2012)

That's it Billy, £300 all the way lad, 3.5 for 50 notes, it used to be 3g for 50 but I've started feeling a bit more generous lol!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That's it Billy, £300 all the way lad, 3.5 for 50 notes, it used to be 3g for 50 but I've started feeling a bit more generous lol!


fuk me i give 7 g for 40 ,i cant belive how mcuh prices have changed i remember wen bak in the day we got 10 oz for 800 but that was mates rates too but oz er stil only hundred qwid uf not damn man i say its the pakis putting the normal prices up,connesuir starins for ur collection then yeh but shit 300 for a oz WOW is all i can say lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

The most ive sold an oz for is 380...use yer fucking heads guys. Get a contact in the sticks or island. Call yersel drug dealers. Ffs. Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2012)

£380 fuck, you got me thinkin I'm too cheap now at £300, right that's it....prices just went up to £350 lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Its all relevant. If the market is flooded you need to lower your price and vice versa. Business 101


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The most ive sold an oz for is 380...use yer fucking heads guys. Get a contact in the sticks or island. Call yersel drug dealers. Ffs. Lol


do you send it special delivery with a tracking number lmfao

u talk verbal diarrhea m8,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Why do u always cause trouble m8. I WAS going to send that until you started being a bellend m8. Ive sent loads of stuff to people on here.....just fuck off and dont reply to my posts and vice versa


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why do u always cause trouble m8. I WAS going to send that until you started being a bellend m8. Ive sent loads of stuff to people on here.....just fuck off and dont reply to my posts and vice versa


bolllax you have done it to too many people remember the hash to robbiep??? all the promise's to pukka? u talk shite FACT.

remember the promise of the opium u was growing lmao well i do u talk SHITE simple

but yes i will not be replying to u again carnt stand people who lie like u do


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

bla bla fucking bla......just fuck off m8. Ill repeat - dont reply to my post and vice versa


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha, got my chair primed, beer opened, let the fight begin


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 23, 2012)

i aint even gonna bother the bloke talks shite constantly its finished.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite, shite


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Got to admit the english championship is far better than our pishy league. This West Ham game is really good


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

id still like see rangers n celtic in the prem. adds another angry derby to it all


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Never happen tho. A British cup would be good


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah wood work revamp the league cup to a uk or british cup. get them all in it. b good laugh that


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never happen tho. A British cup would be good


I find it utterly silly that the leagues are separate. Is that the countries choice or the English being nobs? Are we the UNITED Kingdom, or England Ireland Scotland Wales Northern Ireland? Or is it the english trying to rpotect themselves? Manchester versus the scots, I think they'd have the heavily re-negotiate their players insurance policies  Oh, Hiiiiiiii Rooney, careful you don't get.... BAM!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2012)

fuk me first u scots want your own governement now u want in OUR league,,,wed outclass u guys its would just be to painful to watch our teams vs yours so it wont happen

this cummin from the guy who doesent even follow footbal so wtf do i know


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Just the boxing is the problem...you would need to ban away fans. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2012)

hmm im sure that wall was bult for a reason?onders:


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Well the Romans were to scared to come up here. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah, they just been skewing ya history books mate. What really happened was the romans got as far as building the Antonine Wall and then figured why the fuck do we want this place and fucked off.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, they just been skewing ya history books mate. What really happened was the romans got as far as building the Antonine Wall and then figured why the fuck do we want this place and fucked off.


lmao

anyways just been and checked me girls after them dodgy nutes and ther fine and ive got to soy looking sweet as fuck! i think ther gunna be mint haHA


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wotagwan u lazy bums lmfao billy ya sausage i tell ya lad if they pay wot u do on cokea i can easily see em payin that on the oz lmfao me and me mukka cant get over that shit lol me mate asks everyday to c if ya pullin our legs lmfbo im sortin addy for u lol jusz a little hitch in the road atm !!
And wtf goin on wid yo pair of mugs thought we was all good in here lately now i ay on here as much lol
billy stop ya bullshittin and sambo take a few eggs lmfao ill wait in response!%
Hows the rest?!!
Ttt u know i found a keeper with the bsbxbr lad believe me it produces well and will be a nice pheno for a12/12 from rooted clone lad the nodes on the cunt is as good if not better than the lemon but shorter fuckin sweet as im thinkin plenty of smaller girls next time theses trees are doin me fuckin brains in lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha wtf u all dead shadow demons higher higher higher an i respect u all tight the mayday benanza were haha sounds of the fuckin calibre hhhhaaawwwww mister wwwhhhooossshhhh wake up u niggas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha wtf u all dead shadow demons higher higher higher an i respect u all tight the mayday benanza were haha sounds of the fuckin calibre hhhhaaawwwww mister wwwhhhooossshhhh wake up u niggas


u pissed up my man?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 23, 2012)

Na mate just listenin to a little dnb on fone while on here lol ya mad head were is every cunt lol wot av i missed??? !!


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 23, 2012)

so boys how much are clones going for if u had to buy any? a fairy is saying 10quid a clone, does that sound right?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

I reckon 10-20 is probably the ball park figure (at a guess, lol)


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

yeAG 8 QUID A CLONE MY MATE DOES EXO SO 10 QUID SEEMS GOOD TO ME


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2012)

MDB, I've got exo seeds from GH in veg at the min, would u or ur m8 be interested in sendin me a few exo clones for some of my final product when it's ready to compare them??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

you guys pay for clones?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Ive got DOG clones, they cost £1,000,000............I talk shite though. lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

do i fuck matey.i dont grow out clones as a rule really.
im a seed man. pretty plants helps my ocd hahaha
mastergrow ent u a united supporter? not sure can help u out now hahahaha.na joking matey.
to b fair i can ask my mate for u but u b better off getting them for free matey from another riu member.
i got a young exo plant at my mates that i ent bothered picking up yet. no room in the inn.
tell u wot i will have a look at that plant for u. wot part uk r u?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol, com on mate, need somethin to cheer me up the way united are playin haha! I hear yous on about exo all the time so I thot I'd try the seeds, just wouldn't mind tryin the clones to see the difference, I'm in northern Ireland m8


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

I am growing an OG Kush at the moment and me and my mate down the Grey Area are calling it the Steve Austin cut, cause its a 6 Million Dollar cut, lmao.....actually, I am crossing it with my male kush and thinking of calling the resulting pips, KB Kush after my good friend who just passed away last year.


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

mornin growers  hows our bubbles today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

just deciding if i should go to work or have a bong. or both. you good?


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

just deciding....you on flexi lad? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

always 

I've done all the work that came in overnight, phones diverted to my mobile. got my prop all sorted and the bits n bobs for snips.


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

bong then work then quaterly toilet breaks (pipe pipe pipe) ..........................flexi?  got up to a nice txt today my 2 mates have over watered/under watered + heat treated their batch of seeds and expect me to do somthing lol muppits


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> always
> 
> I've done all the work that came in overnight, phones diverted to my mobile. got my prop all sorted and the bits n bobs for snips.


Busy Bee m8 eh! I went mental yesterday and ripped the wallpaper down on the feature wall. Ive went a bit mental with the colour. Big change. Ill get a photo up and u guys tell me what u think......painted the hall this morning. Im away for 4 or 5 days thursday so Im trying to soften the blow. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

sounds like a plan, no smoking in the building though. no biggie. 

sounds like your mates need to go away n do some reading. amazes me the amount of people who just expect to be able to do something without knowing the first thing about it. 

like me saying right i'm off to have a go at brain surgery, can't be that tricky eh. what could go wrong...

right bong n gone. laters


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

What u guys think.....


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like your mates need to go away n do some reading. amazes me the amount of people who just expect to be able to do something without knowing the first thing about it.
> 
> like me saying right i'm off to have a go at brain surgery, can't be that tricky eh. what could go wrong...
> 
> right bong n gone. laters


.............................. haha that sounded like my answer but yours sounded more pleasant lol i said "haha check out bill and ben the fk up up men, you guys have 2 sides to the same prob but guess what your waste or money on the beans i suggest you read you dumb shits" so yeh


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What u guys think.....
> 
> View attachment 2136166


 looks like u ad fun m8


----------



## ae86 grower (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What u guys think.....
> 
> View attachment 2136166



looks good billy, alot better than before hand..


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

haha, I think I would have sent the same text I had received that first thing in the moring, lol....

And Billy, I don't know, what the fuk is it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Its my living room, the wallpaper is the new feature wall and the new colour is burnt autum


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

delvite said:


> looks like u ad fun m8



Fun!!!!! Still got it to do, just making sure it matches....its different but I think it will work. Not only a master grower but also a master decorator. lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its my living room, the wallpaper is the new feature wall and the new colour is burnt autum


 well i must say it looks errrrr.......................................( insert answer here ) .........................................bt seriously i like burnt autum m8 its a nice warm colour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice Bill!? I think. Pressures on to get it done afore you leave now


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

ireland? wood clones make it to there ok?


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

Wood clones might make it, depends on what type of wood though lad.....Oaks can be quite sturdy...lol.

Longest I seen a clone in the post is over a week and it was okay......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

i thought about creating a small led mini prop for posting for long times but binned the idea as it would clearly look like a letter bomb.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't see why they wouldn't make it over here, it only takes about a day in the post m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't make it over here, it only takes about a day in the post m8


Aye they would get there fine.


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

dont know how you guys pack but............................................http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/1202/


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

These girls are going into the stinky room as soon as I finish this decorating pish


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

nice bill, how long they bin potted? all i have left are 8 sc clonewise but workin on the new batch new gens atm


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Ive got one of them heated aeroponic cloners. They are 10 days from cut. Totally rootbound in them pots. Straight into 12/12. Get about 1.5 - 2 per plant. Does me fine. Im totally converted to SOG


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> looks good billy, alot better than before hand..


some council house wallpapaer rite ther billy lmao



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you guys pay for clones?


yeh 5er each as a rule



supersillybilly said:


> who the fuck shaves their baws


i dont shave i trim fuk a hairy jungle PLUS makes ya tackle look bigger!haha

i mean i expect her trimmed so why shouldnt she me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

decorating, horticulture, and ball shaving. uk threads got it all


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

yorkie and cheds shave each others balls is the rumour im hearing haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got one of them heated aeroponic cloners. They are 10 days from cut. Totally rootbound in them pots. Straight into 12/12. Get about 1.5 - 2 per plant. Does me fine. Im totally converted to SOG


im lst'ing a sc atm last one its gunna be a scrog, been trough 22 clones to find a 1 i like  got some auto big bang for in training time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yorkie and cheds shave each others balls is the rumour im hearing haha


no doubt use a cutthroat to so they have to be close,slow and tender i mean shaving gingers is fun FUN FUN


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Had a slight issue with the wallpaper stripper. Who would of thought you could burn out the element is you dont put water in it. lol

Im going to make a cheese, chopped pork and branston pickle sambo while I wait for a new steamer to be brought round


----------



## delvite (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Had a slight issue with the wallpaper stripper. Who would of thought you could burn out the element is you dont put water in it. lol
> 
> Im going to make a cheese, chopped pork and branston pickle sambo


.................................accidently on purpose ay lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................................accidently on purpose ay lol


Mibby my little person with a pitch fork on my shoulder was speaking to me again


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

ahm fuckin bored, thats 16 days sober and im losing the will tae live........ma heads full of double vodkas and big fat lines o chaz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2012)

im on it. leaving for the pube.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yorkie, I reckon I would enjoy a few jars wae u.


.....Like



supersillybilly said:


> The most ive sold an oz for is 380...use yer fucking heads guys. Get a contact in the sticks or island. Call yersel drug dealers. Ffs. Lol


.....Like more



Mastergrow said:


> MDB, I've got exo seeds from GH in veg at the min, would u or ur m8 be interested in sendin me a few exo clones for some of my final product when it's ready to compare them??


No comparison whatsoever, I'm a Bengal Tiger if GHS have any real Exo genetics!



mad dog bark said:


> yorkie and cheds shave each others balls is the rumour im hearing haha


Oi...............You wanna get that fucking notion right out of your head!



IC3M4L3 said:


> no doubt use a cutthroat to so they have to be close,slow and tender i mean shaving gingers is fun FUN FUN


Both of you!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im on it. leaving for the pube.


One has a bottle of Diablo sitting......Ill crack that shortly


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 24, 2012)

Happenin Yorkie..... All good in the hood I hope


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2012)

Eye, not 3 bad Billy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2012)

Have u grew both seed and clone yorkie?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

Clydebank entered Administration: December 2000
Deduction(s): None

Airdrieonians entered Administration:
Exited Administration: 21 May 2002 - Liquidated
Deduction(s): None

Motherwell
Club Entered Administration: 24 April 2002
Exited Administration: 20 April 2004
Deduction(s): None

Dundee
Club Entered Administration: 25 November 2003
Deduction(s): None

Livingston
Club Entered Administration: 03 February 2004
Exited Administration: 13 May 2005
Deduction(s): None

Gretna
Club Entered Administration: 10 March 2008
08 August 2008 - Liquidated
Deduction(s): &#8722;10 pts & Demoted to Scottish Third Division

Livingston
Club Entered Administration: 24 July 2009
Exited Administration: 13 August 2009
Deduction(s): Demoted to Scottish Third Division

Clachnacuddin
Club Entered Administration: 27 October 2009
Exited Administration: - Present 
Deduction(s): None

Dundee
Club Entered Administration: 14 October 2010
Exited Administration: 12 May 2011
League(s): Scottish First Division
Deduction(s): &#8722;25 pts

Rangers
Club Entered Administration: 14 February 2012
Exited Administration - Present 
Deduction(s): &#8722;10 pts & £50k fine for entering administration, plus a £160,000 fine and a 12 month transfer embargo, plus the threat of relegation to Third Division, plus threatened ongoing points deductions

Corrupt, biased, without precedent, disproportionate.​


----------



## sgadan (Apr 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> 2 seconds on google. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTANICARE-Aquashield-Compost-Solution-qt-/280553379752?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415248d7a8#ht_2207wt_1168
> 
> Given the postage it might be better looking for a UK shipped alternative.


thanks guys hav already looked all over google amazon etc but am fucked if a can get it in this country or the e.u. need it for root rot on ma d.w.c bucket.

thanks anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u grew both seed and clone yorkie?


Yes, from seed on previous grows and from my own clones this time round.



dura72 said:


> Clydebank entered Administration: December 2000
> Deduction(s): None
> 
> Airdrieonians entered Administration:
> ...


The bird told me this morning and the first thing I said was "Dura'll have summat to say about that".


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet none of those team where due the Tax payer gazzillions in PAYE though Dura.

I am sorry to say, but as a small business owner (I was just talking to my business partner about this today) but big businesses get it too easy. Banks give them too much cash, and meanwhile the little man has to work his arse off, pay his VAT, PAYE, blah de blah...go behinn one month and they are on top of you calling you out and making you feel like a fukkin criminal (lol).

I have no sympathy for football teams...they should learn how to balance books or fuk off. Simple. And to think they fukkin rob fans of 100's for replica tops, 1000's for season tickets, and they still can't pay the bills....ffs, somethings wrong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2012)

Eye, the fucking tops are a joke.

The new England shirt that's designed on saville row costs £45-£50 in the shops.
http://www.jjbsports.com/england-mens-home-shirt-2012/13-ss-/home/shop/fcp-product/28431

I can get em out of the back door of the factory in China that makes em, shirt and shorts for £12!
I was doing £35 full strip deals last world cup, made a mint!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

the tax thing is not the spl or sfa's business. it has nothin at all to do with them and the tax case isnt settled, its not been proven that rangers are liable, at this point its just an accusation. i agree that if found guilty they should be subject to any penalties a judge imposes. but those fuckin wankers at hampden park are being totally unfair. i hope rangers never give another player the chance to play for scotland, they're a bunch of corrupt and incompetent fuckers, we expect to be sanctioned for going into administration but to change the fuckin rules halfway thru is out of order. our punishment is way beyond any other clubs and out of proportion. i hope we get relegated to the 3rd division and personally id never go to another away game, without travelling rangers fans the whole of scottish football will go into financial meltdown, apart from celtic all spl clubs rely on old firm fans, and even celtic will get fucked because without us no-one will want to buy the tv rights...who the fuck wants to watch aberdeen playing st johnstone or motherwell playin hibs??


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2012)

Guess I'm goina have to get me some exo clones for nxt time then, only if some of u nice chaps are feeling generous tho, I'll make it worth yer while

Yorkie how do u think the exo seeds will do in a scrogg? Is there plenty of branches? Tight nodes?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Guess I'm goina have to get me some exo clones for nxt time then, only if some of u nice chaps are feeling generous tho, I'll make it worth yer while
> 
> Yorkie how do u think the exo seeds will do in a scrogg? Is there plenty of branches? Tight nodes?


Haven't got a clue mate, I've never grown Exo seeds (cos they're not).

I've grown other strains from seed and my clones now are from Exo cross seed plants.

The real Exo is viney as fuck, "tight nodes" isn't in it's vocabulary!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Guess I'm goina have to get me some exo clones for nxt time then, only if some of u nice chaps are feeling generous tho, I'll make it worth yer while
> 
> Yorkie how do u think the exo seeds will do in a scrogg? Is there plenty of branches? Tight nodes?


 na dont do clones for unknown n00bs IM afrid LMAO

just downloaded a pack of all the topgear specials lmao top watching thanx tt for reminding me of top gear :WOWZER)


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

What the fuck kind of butcher doesn't have any pork rind!? Force me to buy my pork scratchings from the supermarket will they! At £17.50/kg ffs! for pork rind! Sirloin steak is only like £19.50/kg. Gonna have to get some car insurance and go visitng every butchers in the city.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

ic3 just rub salt in wound 4 out 5 my bc r fems hahahaha. 1 still to show yet but looking more fem.
will throw up some more snaps later for those who had few bc pips.
and the exo cross is bushing up lovely


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 just rub salt in wound 4 out 5 my bc r fems hahahaha. 1 still to show yet but looking more fem.
> will throw up some more snaps later for those who had few bc pips.
> and the exo cross is bushing up lovely


tosser
no cutings for u then LOL shit id kill the cutting if it WAS M who took it lol im good at that


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

well fuck it, just thrown my plants into 12/12..two are well vegged and supercropped heavily so they should be fine the other one is just a baby bout 6" tall. got a load of clones under my cfl as well so i hop at least 10 of them make it, sum are lookin a bit roapy though. kinda goin through that boredom stage with growin right now, just goin through the motions. think i need to try a new method to keep the interest up.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

no room for cuttings thanks matey. am bursting with seeds at the min
got more plants then room also at mo.
was offered a pyscho cut other day i had to refuse for lack space


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na dont do clones for unknown n00bs IM afrid LMAO
> 
> just downloaded a pack of all the topgear specials lmao top watching thanx tt for reminding me of top gear :WOWZER)


LMAO, who are you! Someone bouta be willing to send me sum over this side of the pond, not goina be lookin them for a while yet, ill give u a shout then in a lotta weeks UKRG!!lol!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

This whipped friend of mine with the sixteen year old girlfriend, well he only went and proposed to her on her 17th birthday a few days ago. I think i need to knock him the fuck out! If i can't knock some sense into him the next best thing will be to knock the living daylight out of him, seems the only logical choice to make.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> This whipped friend of mine with the sixteen year old girlfriend, well he only went and proposed to her on her 17th birthday a few days ago. I think i need to knock him the fuck out! If i can't knock some sense into him the next best thing will be to knock the living daylight out of him, seems the only logical choice to make.


when ur that age logic and common sense are only theoretical concepts. just let him fuck it up, it'll be a painful but ultimately helpful lesson.....what a fucking idiot though, lol, its great being older and watchin muppets .


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

He's my age! That's why it seems so fucked up. I know he's dumb as shit on the whole but not this dumb. He's old enought to know that a 17yr old doesn't have the first fucking clue as to what they really want.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

this is one happy happy happy tip top toker! I just got an email back from an old boss and friend who owns a place in town and he's able to get me pork rind and is happy to sell it to me at cost price. YESSS! Not much goes ebtter with a pint


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry tip i musta mis read an earlier post , i thought that he was 17 as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

SFA = Fukkin Buffoons!! Always have been, always will be.......a wee bit of cash injection into clubs in the 3rd division might do the Scottish game some good, you not think Dura? hehehe......As a Pars fan I have been round most shitty grounds in Scotland, and perhaps it's something everyone should do, lol. When someone scored a goal at Alloa's stadium, you ended up not seeing the game for the next 5 minutes while all the dust settled. Gravel terraces, lmfao.

And TTT, it's the small victories in life eh!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

Small victories? Given what i presently earn, this is like i've won the battle of Agincourt!


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2012)

Well enjoy Sir Tip Top Toker!!!! Feast on those scratchings!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

I've asked for 2 kilo's to start with just so i can play around with recipes  To hell with my health


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

health?? c'mon tt considering the amount of beer and weed ye've consumed do you really think a wee bit of cholesterol is gonna make much difference tae your life-span??lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

I figure given what i eat and drink i'm already into extra time  I ama alas the type of person with ZERO self control. I wouldn't ust cook that 2kg of pig skin and say yeah, bit for now, bit for tomorrow, and some for the weekend, i would eat it ALL  
Happy days


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

christ mate , your preaching to the converted here. ive gotta take pills to stop me drinkin, ive been using them for about 5 years and i still go nuts when i come off them....no will power what so ever.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

and a years therapy hasnt helped much either


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright U.K gang, just in to drop a few U.K clone only's for your fine selfs

Liver's/Blue's
http://






Exodus Cheese
http://






S.L.H ( las pheno )
http://


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

I i want to quit soemthig , i'll quit, fuck taking pills and therapy and this and that and nonsense  I quit tobacco just fine, no porblem at all 

Pork scratchings however, i shall eat, i will justify it under the notion that a kilgram of fruit salad and a kilogram of pork scratchings must logically balance each other out


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

your logic is unassailable good sir... in much the same way as i ive fathered a child i must therefore be entitled to murder some-one...methinks neil lennon shall be my choice


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

nice plants cindy


----------



## dura72 (Apr 24, 2012)

When I masturbate in front of a mirror, I always wear a wig and lipstick... 

so it doesn't get weird.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2012)

dura72 said:


> your logic is unassailable good sir... in much the same way as i ive fathered a child i must therefore be entitled to murder some-one...methinks neil lennon shall be my choice


Haha, i've emails coming in from my mother pleading with me not to kick the bucket before she does  Personally i'd rather die within ten years as a result of eating fantastic fod than live a furhter 80 eating rice and peas.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yorkie and cheds shave each others balls is the rumour im hearing haha


As if u cunts are avin the banter without me u sausage jockeys mdb sucks cock for rock lol and then scratches is dirty scouser balls lmfbo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright U.K gang, just in to drop a few U.K clone only's for your fine selfs
> 
> Liver's/Blue's
> http://
> ...


Yes cindy big up all the uk clone onlys lad nice bushes


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> As if u cunts are avin the banter without me u sausage jockeys mdb sucks cock for rock lol and then scratches is dirty scouser balls lmfbo


haha new u2s wood like that. thread was to quiet for my liking hahahah
how r ya mucka?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sweet lad busy as fuck atm tho and feedin the ladies everyday aint helpin much they are suckin up ovet 60litres a day atm and only in week 4 so youll be sein less of me lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice plants cindy


Cheer's M.D.B, Woooooooof !!
http://


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

don wheres the qq on the breeders showcase thread? cant find many grows on it and looks a cracking strain. get some info out there please fella cheers dude


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

looking real nice cheds


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> don wheres the qq on the breeders showcase thread? cant find many grows on it and looks a cracking strain. get some info out there please fella cheers dude


There you go man  She's a cracker, DANK!!!
http://


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

niiiiiice cindy keep it mean n green lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2012)

good morning hoover molesters


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

Cheer's man!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> There you go man  She's a cracker, DANK!!!
> http://


wow cinders that a work off art man.
real nice colours in that strain.
any advice or tips for growing that strain? how it smoke? is it a easy or tricky grower?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

Real easy mate, it grow's nice big and strong! Color's come therself's, and would be a great S.O.G. Grow's with a large spear like main cola, this one i was moving so it got flowered early in a small pot but i just done a BIG one at my mate's, No Pic's sorry, but the Bud's were the same! Realy Sparkling.


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

mornin guys, the big bang is startin to yellow on the bottom ( naturally not def ) but 3 or 4 weeks and they are mine  nice pic once again CGG  hows all today?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

All's good Bro, just getting some catch-up time! Had a rough year so just back in the saddle, 3-4 week's you say! Sound's like a good date for me too


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Good morning good morning good morning! I'm buy terrorising the neighbours with some angry brass and percussion


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> All's good Bro, just getting some catch-up time! Had a rough year so just back in the saddle, 3-4 week's you say! Sound's like a good date for me too


 good to see you riding high again bud, 3-4 weeks till i get a decent smoke


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good morning good morning good morning! I'm buy terrorising the neighbours with some angry brass and percussion


 lol i went through that stage, had front stage concert speakers - 4 x 12" subs and a 1000w chinese amp off ebay - i lasted 2 days and the council and police were out


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2012)

My mate died after taking an E.

Countdown's security staff don't fuck about.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol i went through that stage, had front stage concert speakers - 4 x 12" subs and a 1000w chinese amp off ebay - i lasted 2 days and the council and police were out


I'm just good, i've been doing it for 3 and a half years with only one knock on the door  The key is to chose music that the whole world will appreciate no matter the time or volume  ENTER THE TROMBONE! PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARP!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

C'mon dura, its no 10 bell's yet n yir at it awready! How's the C.S coming ? Hope your no litter picking man!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> C'mon dura, its no 10 bell's yet n yir at it awready! How's the C.S coming ? Hope your no litter picking man!


no cs today mate, grass cutting tomorrow though and saturday only got 4 more shifts to go and that me finished. just gettin ready to go fishing with my mate, he's a civil servant and has that flexi time shit so if he fancies goin fishing he juts fucks off...and as the weather is pretty good, warm but overcast, we've decided to go drown a worm. it'll be my first of the year. lookin forward to it.


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm just good, i've been doing it for 3 and a half years with only one knock on the door  The key is to chose music that the whole world will appreciate no matter the time or volume  ENTER THE TROMBONE! PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARP!


 all my mates liked tiesto at the time but the rest of the street didnt > 35 noise complaints within 2 days.............oh and cracked the surrounds of my window lintal with vibration, ccg"s right mate wheres the yellow vest


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

.................................................. .....................[video=youtube;aSP5vmXLo5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSP5vmXLo5g[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

shity rain seems wont ever stop.
just had hair cutt and dam im loking sharp today hahaha
cindy wot the smoke like on the qq? is it a strong un or a more tasty chilled one?
gunna have pop few qq i think soon they look stunning on the eye


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> There you go man  She's a cracker, DANK!!!
> http://


looking good. how do you get the buds fat like that?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 25, 2012)

*




High !!*

Hello friend






Can i politely ask u pick a new avatar, some members find such images offensive, not asking u pick ponies and rainbows but something a smidge less nazi would be more appropriate




Thank u in advance

Toke and Talk Mod 

April






i was sent this today , i replied that i would be delighted to do so....ye see all i really needed was a polite and respectful request. lifes so much easier when people are nice to each other.
ah do love the ' a smidge less nazi' line...​


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

dura72 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol less nazi .....................................................


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> shity rain seems wont ever stop.
> just had hair cutt and dam im loking sharp today hahaha
> cindy wot the smoke like on the qq? is it a strong un or a more tasty chilled one?
> gunna have pop few qq i think soon they look stunning on the eye


Its deff. got a sweet berry like taste but its also K.O, the reek from it wipes out a room in 2 puff's off a s.s lol



mrt1980 said:


> looking good. how do you get the buds fat like that?


This one was done small like i said before, but i use canna P.K 13/14 and all my plants swell up like that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

dura72 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people need to educate themselves before jumping to conclusions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika

I'd have dragged that out for ages Dura, just for arguments sake.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

i think my temps might be fucking mine up. its in the 80s when the lights on but drops to 60s when lights off. i might get a heater for my next grow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

that isent a nazi symbol its the wrong way round? wtf are they talking about dura tell em to gtfo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think my temps might be fucking mine up. its in the 80s when the lights on but drops to 60s when lights off. i might get a heater for my next grow


get sum extractors in ther mate or open the grow room door wen lights are on if u can,,,thats fr too hot


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> get sum extractors in ther mate or open the grow room door wen lights are on if u can,,,thats fr too hot


i was thinking of getting 1 of those air cooled reflectors but im just trying to find out which is the best a diamond 1 or the tube for a 1.2m square tent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking of getting 1 of those air cooled reflectors but im just trying to find out which is the best a diamond 1 or the tube for a 1.2m square tent


well most use a tube but opthers are going towards the spudnick type hood, depends how ur row is layed out mate tbh one is long and narrow the other hood is not ,,,get tgoogling reviews on each hood then make ur choice and go go go

chedz on here uses the spdnick one but i think ur talking about the ones on ebay,,i was lookig at the same ones,,,me personally id for the tube but thats just becase would be ideal for my room,,i dont use any tipe of cooling on my hood and my temps are fine so atm buying a new hood would just be a luxury as ts not really needed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

few more snaps of the QQ for you MDB



[h=2]Qrazy Quake[/h]
*Type:*Hybrid indica/sativa*Sex:*Regular F2*Genetics:*Hybrid: Qrazy Train (Black Trainwreck x Trinity x Purple Urkle x Space Queen) x Cheese Quake (Exodus Cheese x Querkle)*Flowering Time:*9 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Sept/Oct*Height:*Medium*THC Level:*High*Characteristics:*Glistening THC crystals & beautiful autumnal colours, this hybrid is sure to please.

Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Hybrid: Qrazy Train (Black Trainwreck x Trinity x Purple Urkle x Space Queen) x Cheese Quake (Exodus Cheese x Querkle).
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : high

A truly great hybrid of many amazing strains. The perfect example of the archipelagos theory, A melting pot of the best genetics will only produce equally amazing offspring.

The mix of parents give this hybrid a seductive fruity flavour with hints of that famous musty almost rank cheese under-stench. The resulting flavour is a citrus overload with a hint of berries, strong tones of pink grapefruit and blood orange, sweet yet tangy with the trademark resin profile TGA/Subcool are famous for. The strain grows strong and fast with great vigour.

A very social, uplifting buzz from the mix of indicas and sativas in the make-up. Purple Urkle combined with Querkle gives something for the indica couch surfers, balanced nicely with the cerebral buzz from the Exodus, JTR and Space Queen. A strong but pleasant high great for relaxing with good company. Both phenos display a fantastic resin profile and will be fully mature by 9 weeks. A great candidate for SOG gardeners, this fruity lady will please novice to connoisseurs easily. Glistening THC crystals & beautiful autumnal colours, this hybrid is sure to please.​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

dura72 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IC3M4L3 said:


> that isent a nazi symbol its the wrong way round? wtf are they talking about dura tell em to gtfo


Exactly! It's very, very different.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_the_NSDAP_(1920%E2%80%931945).svg





Fuck the ignorant Yanks, sling it back up Dura!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 25, 2012)

grow will be continued oh yeah ill come back to it 2wks into flower............ mix up of pyscho n exo going back to soil for taste coco taste like dirt weed lol compared to organics.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly! It's very, very different.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_the_NSDAP_(1920&#8211;1945).svg
> 
> View attachment 2138139
> ...


yeh the fucking uneducate yokels ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> grow will be continued oh yeah ill come back to it 2wks into flower............ mix up of pyscho n exo going back to soil for taste coco taste like dirt weed lol compared to organics.


does it bollocks. you are what you eat and the same applies to plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

I think we all should display a Swastika of some description but not "that" one just to see what happens, they'd be FORCED to educate themselves then!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> does it bollocks. you are what you eat and the same applies to plants.


......I concur.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

i prefer coco to hydro taste ANY day of the week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

it should be the same uk, coco is lazy mans hydro. coco is inert it wont hold nutes

though i don't use hydro nutes in my coco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it should be the same uk, coco is lazy mans hydro. coco is inert it wont hold nutes
> 
> though i don't use hydro nutes in my coco


first grow i did was hydro with vitalink max 
then i did coco with canna everything

gotta say the coco tastes MUCH better and very easy to grow with and what u callin me lazy bitch!!! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

Erm......Pick one!






Or just lay your cards on the table with this.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it should be the same uk, coco is lazy mans hydro. coco is inert it wont hold nutes
> 
> though i don't use hydro nutes in my coco


first grow i did was hydro with vitalink max 
then i did coco with canna everything

gotta say the coco tastes MUCH better and very easy to grow with and what u callin me lazy bitch!!! lol


il take the jamesbond esq one with the red chik!

infact il take the bottom one since i just noticed it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

Moi?! pot calling the kettle, no sir


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Moi?! pot calling the kettle, no sir


yeh better not bee too il stik me foot in yer mouth!! lmao looks like tomato soup!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

just the thoughts making me stomach turn. you manky git


it getting any better?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just the thoughts making me stomach turn. you manky git
> 
> 
> it getting any better?


is it FUCK gettin worse bruv propper liberty its takin,, was menna have pre op apt monday but they neevr showed up so re-booked for friday BUT the best part is wen they do the assement they have upto 18 weeks to do it WTF 18 weeks ffs and menna be getting a wheel chair,,they rang up for me weight height ect then they sed ok come in to clnic 12th june! aghain wtf i need it now not in 2 months fukin idiots,

got the health and safety manager from distirct nurse team round last week saying that i acted in a threatening mannnor and smoking and swore happens again theyl refer me to crown prosecution and police

AND IM LIKE ARE U SERIOUS maybe u can scare little old ladies but not me im a fucking criminal,,,one second he was like trying to be me pal then reading me shit psycology 101 fukin mongols

wat are the police and cps gunna do for me saying fuk lol laughable gave me a formal etter tho wanted me to sig it i told him NO not signing shit

i swore coz the nurses wer tryng to CUT my banadages off wille im rocking n pain i was like fuckingw ait for 5 mins,,,that was it,, next ther stood over me saying how i SHOULD get up earlier wat time fo day do i call this ect ect who the fuk are they to tell me what time to get up and talk down to me lol fuk sake


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it should be the same uk, coco is lazy mans hydro. coco is inert it wont hold nutes
> 
> though i don't use hydro nutes in my coco



It holds as much nutes as are in the water it absorbs, you can soak some compressed Coco with nute water and leave it for a few weeks before it all evaporates and even then the salts wont evaporate, they get left in the Coco (the same with Rockwool but it dries quicker). Can't do that with Hydroton, or perlite.

Inert really means it has no biological value to start with does it not?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

nice pics the qq don. think it needs b put up in the breeder showcase if isnt already. i skimmed through over 100 pages n couldnt find her. i think she will b sad if not aloud join the rest of strains in the thread haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It holds as much nutes as are in the water it absorbs, you can soak some compressed Coco with nute water and leave it for a few weeks before it all evaporates and even then the salts wont evaporate, they get left in the Coco (the same with Rockwool but it dries quicker). Can't do that with Hydroton, or perlite.
> 
> Inert really means it has no biological value to start with does it not?


yeh id didi that with the coco briks i ordered wen sum1 recomended em ages bak
for suk sake gotta plum a oven in wat a fucking chew grr

SAMBO EMAIL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It holds as much nutes as are in the water it absorbs, you can soak some compressed Coco with nute water and leave it for a few weeks before it all evaporates and even then the salts wont evaporate, they get left in the Coco (the same with Rockwool but it dries quicker). Can't do that with Hydroton, or perlite.
> Inert really means it has no biological value to start with does it not?


aye i used to get a salt build up on the top of my pots after about 6 weeks of watering. aye inert just means it has no value, no ph to it soil will fluctuate as to what you put in.


mad dog bark said:


> nice pics the qq don. think it needs b put up in the breeder showcase if isnt already. i skimmed through over 100 pages n couldnt find her. i think she will b sad if not aloud join the rest of strains in the thread haha


man i'm 99% certain there was a load of pics of it in there. though it might have gone when they had the data loss or the previous time RIU fucked up and switched all our photos about. 



IC3M4L3 said:


> is it FUCK gettin worse bruv propper liberty its takin,, was menna have pre op apt monday but they neevr showed up so re-booked for friday BUT the best part is wen they do the assement they have upto 18 weeks to do it WTF 18 weeks ffs and menna be getting a wheel chair,,they rang up for me weight height ect then they sed ok come in to clnic 12th june! aghain wtf i need it now not in 2 months fukin idiots,
> 
> got the health and safety manager from distirct nurse team round last week saying that i acted in a threatening mannnor and smoking and swore happens again theyl refer me to crown prosecution and police
> 
> ...


they'll have read your records and taken the moral high ground and just been cunty for the sake of it. i badly burnt my foot a few year back and in the end after the fucking bandages healed into the wound with me having to hold the chair instead of battering the wife i got the nurse to teach my lass how to do the daily dressing. much less hassle. suggest it to your nurse they'll probably be glad not to have to make the journey and you'll not have them being arsey


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone doin Trainwreck at the moment???


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

IM, boost is away, should be with you on the morrow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> IM, boost is away, should be with you on the morrow.


cushty mate il get urs in post in morning fucking hate relying on other poeple for shit they promise lol,,(as in my man who im menna be getting it off,,il get in post tomorrow no problems il just take it out of the score if he dont sort it out so eithway its sorted fuking hate bein the person who takes ages


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

anyone got a set of grips to lend me cant plumb the new oven in without it? just pop it round whoever has one only take me 5 mins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

OOOHHHH well fuck u very much guys pff lol il use the remaining teeth i have left yeh? hahaha im talking shit again aint i?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Again......i thought it never stopped, lol!!!

upskirt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Again......i thought it never stopped, lol!!!
> 
> upskirt.



lol ya nobhed

plumed ni the oven fine! thanx now just wait for the gas leak and BOOM! lol na im not that stupid


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

lol, i'll hold my breath. See what i did there? I played along with the idea of the leak AND made a subtle slur against you  good luck with the oven though, nothing like starting the day with a gas explosion.


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

.....................................still lvn that setup dst


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

wot happening peeps?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Q.I, pint of stella, bag of scratchings, oven of southern fried chicken


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> lol, i'll hold my breath. See what i did there? I played along with the idea of the leak AND made a subtle slur against you  good luck with the oven though, nothing like starting the day with a gas explosion.


lol trying soo hard not to be a smartass

me myself i think its a ratehr nice oveen not sure wat that thing on top is hotplait or griddle


what do u think it is hotplait for ya plates or griddle thing? had a teflon sticker on it and its heavy, fukin 500 qwid for a oven scandalous


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Griddle i would have thought. Wouldn't mind one of those, except i rather fancy a propper job, the kinda 2 meter wide restaurant jobs  

As to scandelous, well, repeat that to yourself after you've had some experience with a shitty £200 oven  When buying an oven, splash out and buy a good one  My one at work is so crap that there is not only the variance in temperature between the bottom and the top of the oven, but the fron and the back, it's near impossible to cook anything evenly


----------



## asap (Apr 25, 2012)

Ayup people! hows everyone doing?

Been back at work since Monday and fucking hate it, really just wanna quit and make more money off the radar!


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

i would say griddle as well m8, bet you get some nice munchies oot of that  whats ur oven capacity?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

Pics pics pics

groups shots


done lil supercropping today on the bigger bc and the exo x br so pics not doing them justice as they r huge compared to rest bcs

1st tho the babys.black pot baby bc orange pot in mid br x rom and orange pot outside with no tray is bsb
and exo x br cuting in make shift g house haha

home breed bcs


exo x br 



two bigger plants together exo x br right/bc lefty(look lil sorry for selfs been trained alil but trust me they r twice as bushy as the others)


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

asap said:


> Ayup people! hows everyone doing?
> 
> Been back at work since Monday and fucking hate it, really just wanna quit and make more money off the radar!


Haha, don't share that thought mate. I'd be pulling my hair out if i didn't have a job. Saying that, if i didn't have a job i wouldn't be able to use work as an excuse not to fold any of my clothes or clean the bathroom or get things in the post lol

Did you even look at those blue pictures before posting em?  can't make out a bloody thing lol. The other pics looks pretty damned good though, liking the look of the exo br `


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

nice line up mdb  +rep................................................work work work no work lol gotta find a j.o.b soon


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> Pics pics pics
> 
> groups shots
> View attachment 2138499View attachment 2138500View attachment 2138501View attachment 2138502View attachment 2138503View attachment 2138504View attachment 2138505View attachment 2138506View attachment 2138507
> ...


Lookin good matey, ladies are loving that LED, think a need to move to a bigger house so a can hve a led tent lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Whoooooooooooooo, i might have a new job  Rib house. Fuck yes!

I am such a fucking loser, i'm sat here happy and content with my new lighter knowing i won't relaly have any chance to use it other than lighting insense lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

.............................................oh yes a rack o ribs with bbq sauce damn im starvin now, ganja scented m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

delvite said:


> .............................................oh yes a rack o ribs with bbq sauce damn im starvin now, ganja scented m8


BBQ sauce among other things. Ide being to create some truly fucking epic rib rub recipes and such. Take it to the next level, none of this "that'll do pig" (sorry, had to ) mediocre effort, make em as good as they'll ever get made. I don't know of a SINGLE rib restaurant in the city, so i'm very much ecited about this potential opportunity even if it is just for a few months


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah tt i looked at them haha, im used the blue light now so 2nd natyre to me haha think ive fried my eyes over the year hahahaha
cheers chaps. few days and add mini screens to the chuckier monkeys


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> BBQ sauce among other things. Ide being to create some truly fucking epic rib rub recipes and such. Take it to the next level, none of this "that'll do pig" (sorry, had to ) mediocre effort, make em as good as they'll ever get made. I don't know of a SINGLE rib restaurant in the city, so i'm very much ecited about this potential opportunity even if it is just for a few months


 the bbq just makes my day m8, so the master-rib-craftsman is bourne.........i wish you joy and luck in your new found profession  im thinkin more cpu/arty job for me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Not a profession mate, not yet  Jut a part time job until july when i start my intensive chef course. at the end of the day i want nothing more than to be a seafood chef!  mmmm, seafooood. Althouhg can't cmplain to a rack of ribs topped with a pile of griled shrimpm


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not a profession mate, not yet  Jut a part time job until july when i start my intensive chef course. at the end of the day i want nothing more than to be a seafood chef!  mmmm, seafooood. Althouhg can't cmplain to a rack of ribs topped with a pile of griled shrimpm


................................put your all into everything but take bk twice as much,............................................. thanks very much lol im now ringing the pizza shop


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha, i love cooking up a smell that get's people hunry. That and the fact that i'm a feeder, i reckon food is just in my blood 

Big bang theory. Worth a watch? Just downloaded the first season. (season, season? fucking americans, they're called fucking series!)


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

nice bbq chicken pizza, pepperoni stuffed crust with 2 cheese n chips mmmmmm 45 min  lol season/series its their way of changing our lingo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

um i m unsure of the capacity of the oven but its got a shleve in the door i think it looks loveley,dont like them new slimline ones ,so i can just throw shit no that and griddle it! how george foreman wikid!!
just got 4 nemesis clones in the box theyve gone get em nice n stong to flower them puppies


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

stuffed crust is just making me think domino's or some similar shite  Better than nowt i suppose


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> stuffed crust is just making me think domino's or some similar shite  Better than nowt i suppose


em pizza hut stuffed crust n that ther fuking nasty the cheese aint real its some processede shit just like a long piece of rubber and they roll the crust round it u should taste the stuff before its been cooked with the pizza,,,fuking nasty i tell thee


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Basically any for of catering cheddar then lol. Cheddar should not have potato starch in the ingredient list!


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

.................fills a hole for now m8, cant be arsed to cook atm am mashed lol am usually pretty good though


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Basically any for of catering cheddar then lol. Cheddar should not have potato starch in the ingredient list!


read the smart price asda ingredients...................n thats why i dnt buy it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

delvite said:


> read the smart price asda ingredients...................n thats why i dnt buy it lol


Haha, you think their ingredients are bad, we were sent some vegetarian cheddar cheese by mistake one time, basically it's a blend, 50% is just normal shitty cheddar, the other 50% is literally just vegetable oil. Made me feel quite sick.


----------



## delvite (Apr 25, 2012)

foods here guys catch all l8r, stay green n peace out


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

delvite said:


> foods here guys catch all l8r, stay green n peace out


got salmon cooking myself. hmmm.
laters matey


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2012)

Hate pink fish. If it aint battered and deep fried I cant eat it


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a friendly warning to anyone thinking of growing the DOG. Renew ur carbon filter and buy an ozone gen. Buy loads of onagel and move to the moon and u might, just might not get caught. Somehow its finding its way into my bathroom. Shes cracking up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just a friendly warning to anyone thinking of growing the DOG. Renew ur carbon filter and buy an ozone gen. Buy loads of onagel and move to the moon and u might, just might not get caught. Somehow its finding its way into my bathroom. Shes cracking up


pmsl....................


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

haha i look forward to getting mine n popping few in few months time. finish off wot i got and few others im planning on doing before tho and do a all dog scrog run


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2012)

Its fucking crazy the smell. Honest, fuck yer exo, livers, psyco. Ive still got bout 4 weeks left. I might need to move them to the other stinky room


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

wot is it again 8 weeker or more the ten weeker?
u cloned the lil fatty one yet?


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its fucking crazy the smell. Honest, fuck yer exo, livers, psyco. Ive still got bout 4 weeks left. I might need to move them to the other stinky room


got sour diesel in aint it? shit pure reeks
i had a sour diesel x bubba kush mom, after 3 grows struggling with the smell had to get rid


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2012)

think its headband and og kush?? but i could b wrong


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive lost count but the boys say 9 so its always better to go abit longer. I have now learned, its ready when its ready. Nothing set in stone. I think its headband crossed with og kush. DST will pop in on q


----------



## Defuzed (Apr 25, 2012)

ez, whats weather been like for you boys this last month, shit yeh?
need to put mine outside sooooon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> got salmon cooking myself. hmmm.
> laters matey





supersillybilly said:


> Hate pink fish. If it aint battered and deep fried I cant eat it


Salmon, Haddock, Lemon Sole and Dab in me fridge. Late night shopping while baked, eye's bigger than the belly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck, I fancy some trout now.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Yawn, morning fuckers. Got woken up at 2:30, and once i'm awake i am generally awake, can't fucking wait till i don't have to live with inconsiderate POS housemates. 

that sounds like a pretty darn tasty shopping trip Yorky  Can't stand salmon due to it being all me mam would ever cook, in an aga, BADLY, but lemon sole and dabs, good god yes!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

(OG Kush X EastCoastSourDiesel) = Headband backcrossed to OG Kush = DOG. 

You can take it at 8 weeks if you want.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2012)

Be careul guys if growing this. None of yer budget filter shite


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Did u get a hold of him mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2012)

U no getting txts scotty boy. Bet superman couldny see through yer walls. Hell be doing school run. Phone just after 9


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Still fuck all m8. Got 1 early hrs bout the chopper n u couldnt get him


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

mornin uk, does any1 else like this weather


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2012)

Dunno, don't care, i work in a basement  Which currently floods with sewage every time i take the plug outta the sink


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Dunno, don't care, i work in a basement  Which currently floods with sewage every time i take the plug outta the sink


 this rain is brill no cooling before intake sweet  saves me 1 job lol..........................leave that plug alone lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

enjoy............................................. ......[video=youtube;VZbM_MIz4RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZbM_MIz4RM[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2012)

morning all, 

so the papers are full of sob stories for john terry if chelsea win the final he won't be allowed to lift the cup. well boooo fuckedy hoo HAHAHAHAHAAH what a plum

fuckin british daily arsewipes, IF chelsea win. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yawn, morning fuckers. Got woken up at 2:30, and once i'm awake i am generally awake, can't fucking wait till i don't have to live with inconsiderate POS housemates.
> 
> that sounds like a pretty darn tasty shopping trip Yorky  Can't stand salmon due to it being all me mam would ever cook, in an aga, BADLY, but lemon sole and dabs, good god yes!


The Lemon Sole I usually make goujons with, cracking nibbles!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning all,
> 
> so the papers are full of sob stories for john terry if chelsea win the final he won't be allowed to lift the cup. well boooo fuckedy hoo HAHAHAHAHAAH what a plum
> 
> fuckin british daily arsewipes, IF chelsea win. lol


........Like


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

morning chaps and retards. 
off to the cinema today haha mrs blagged me take her to see the new avenger movie(thought it was for kids and teenagers haha but apparently mrs wants see it,im glad it ent a harry potter or twight movie or i wood have to refuse)
scrogs have waut till tomoz or after weekend now. to many lil eyes and ears around on weekends for me to do that then.
yorkie u cant go wrong with a bit rainbow trout.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

buyern will do real matey that i have said since i knew it in germany the final. trust me i think munich got a bang on team and there subs r also awesome players. they under rated cos they german but they beenon amazing form all year.
i think chels wont win a bean this year.
fa cup for lfc and munich for champs league.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

Eye wild Trout grilled with roasted Almonds, the bollocks!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye wild Trout grilled with roasted Almonds, the bollocks!


my dad was a head chef at one point in his life and i nicked the raosted almond idea off him. infact i wrote it in that post but deleted it as thought u lot wood say i like weird shit.
i like make the almonds look like the scales on the trout. haha big kid i no but does taste the nuts. glad u had same thought nd some1 else does it other then me


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 26, 2012)

U should come to Scotland and fish with the fly for wild brown trout. Great fight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> buyern will do real matey that i have said since i knew it in germany the final. trust me i think munich got a bang on team and there subs r also awesome players. they under rated cos they german but they beenon amazing form all year.
> i think chels wont win a bean this year.
> fa cup for lfc and munich for champs league.


well, owt can happen on the night but i'd have to agree with you munich have an excellent team, the bundesliga is one of the most well supported leagues in the world almost every team gets a 40k average turnout. but they hardly ever show it on sky?!? 

this roasted almonds on trout, is that flakes or the powdered ? recipe?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah the thin shavings u get off almonds in a pack i use. they like slices almost


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my dad was a head chef at one point in his life and i nicked the raosted almond idea off him. infact i wrote it in that post but deleted it as thought u lot wood say i like weird shit.
> i like make the almonds look like the scales on the trout. haha big kid i no but does taste the nuts. glad u had same thought nd some1 else does it other then me


Mine too, and guess what...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well, owt can happen on the night but i'd have to agree with you munich have an excellent team, the bundesliga is one of the most well supported leagues in the world almost every team gets a 40k average turnout. but they hardly ever show it on sky?!?
> 
> this roasted almonds on trout, is that flakes or the powdered ? recipe?


Flakes mate, always.

Like Mad Dog said just cover your fish (whole) on the side facing up in Almond flakes before you wrap it in tin foil to poach, half poach it then unwrap it and stick it under the grill to finish it off toasted.

Or cover the fish in Almonds and very slowly grill all the way without burning the nuts.


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning chaps and retards.
> off to the cinema today haha mrs blagged me take her to see the new avenger movie(thought it was for kids and teenagers haha but apparently mrs wants see it,im glad it ent a harry potter or twight movie or i wood have to refuse)
> scrogs have waut till tomoz or after weekend now. to many lil eyes and ears around on weekends for me to do that then.
> yorkie u cant go wrong with a bit rainbow trout.


im busting to see that. i loved harry potter too, it took me ages to watch it


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> slowly grill all the way without burning the nuts.


Are dems shaved nuts? lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Are dems shaved nuts? lol.


Touche!


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

afternoon growers, new video updates here............................................https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514581-delvites-video-journal.html#post7274706


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

so you watchin The Great British Menu Yorkie? The lad from Yorkshire can sure cook up a treat (i thought he was robbed the other night, his beef dish looked amazing!). The other guy I find a bit of a tool though......quite like the ladies cooking as well.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't managed to catch it yet, the bird might have done and not mentioned it (she's learning and into everything at the moment, she's makes an awesome baked cheesecake).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

See yers in a bit boys I'm off to sleep, I went to bed after running errands at 4:00am and was up at 7:30am to go out again.
Life of a hustler eh......who'd ave it?!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Night night, welterusten.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

DST said:


> welterusten.


Cheers mate, incidentally what's Bed Bug in Dutch?


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See yers in a bit boys I'm off to sleep, I went to bed after running errands at 4:00am and was up at 7:30am to go out again.
> Life of a hustler eh......who'd ave it?!


 lol i bet we all look like zombies at sum point m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol i bet we all look like zombies at sum point m8


When that dumper truck full of pukka's I consumed while doing my rounds as an urban chemist about 10-15 years ago catches up with me I'm fucked!


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When that dumper truck full of pukka's I consumed while doing my rounds as an urban chemist about 10-15 years ago catches up with me I'm fucked!


...........................................lol im just fucked  did my time with the dabbling and overdone it lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

put sum pics up of the delicious i was telling about in my thread


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Bedwants.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate, incidentally what's Bed Bug in Dutch?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

avenger movie is funny as fuck. well worth a watch. cheesey but v amusing.am quite shocked really.
pissing it down tho here. not a nice day at all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

dvdrip of chrnicle is about
IF u donwload any download the sparks release as the rest are out of sync

morning bitches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

must see .................................................[video=youtube;_XIyJO6vf3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XIyJO6vf3c[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

eww no delv,,,u into that shit m8? not fuking human, naaaaa il take my women of the council estate pal none of that musley shle knock me out if i accidently-on-purpose slip it up the arse,
u know what i mean?lmao

so clones are in me box got 2 plants in me grow room what acording to a visitior last nites 1 is gunna be a huge donkey dik!lol cant wait

TTT pm mate


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eww no delv,,,u into that shit m8? not fuking human, naaaaa il take my women of the council estate pal none of that musley shle knock me out if i accidently-on-purpose slip it up the arse,
> u know what i mean?lmao
> 
> so clones are in me box got 2 plants in me grow room what acording to a visitior last nites 1 is gunna be a huge donkey dik!lol cant wait


 its gunna be a big-titted-bloodbath lol should be funny..............................pass me my legs pmsl  just imagine ur lass being able to bench youi lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> its gunna be a big-titted-bloodbath lol should be funny..............................pass me my legs pmsl  just imagine ur lass being able to bench youi lol


NO imagne me being able to press my lass u mean LMAO shhh dont tell her i said that


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO imagne me being able to press my lass u mean LMAO shhh dont tell her i said that


you musnt be stoned enough lol  im like popeye with weed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> you musnt be stoned enough lol  im like popeye with weed


lokl no dont smoke during daytime now

TTT 2 PMS BAK
SAMBO EMAIL AND PM


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lokl no dont smoke during daytime now
> 
> TTT 2 PMS BAK
> SAMBO EMAIL AND PM


 oh i see  im a morn til morn man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> oh i see  im a morn til morn man


i used to be but 
1,,,cant walk so cant get outside for a joint when i want to
2,,got a 2yr old..see number 1
3,,fucmking expensive
4,,pff just got bored of being moshed out all day everyday


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

afternoon chutney ferrets


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> afternoon chutney ferrets


nok eye mee NOOO ,mmatey


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

what was that meant to say mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

think he just ordered the crispy duck or something haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

nokeyemenew

duh!


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nok eye mee NOOO ,mmatey


................................................. och aye tha nooo lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2135434/Outrage-Egypt-plans-farewell-intercourse-law-husbands-sex-dead-wives-hours-AFTER-death.html&h=CAQFd0Gw-AQH72DeLIBLCKcf7H26LELKr9DMPxfEgJxNDKw


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, gotta love Islam, the worlds best dark joke


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

the scotland national team mascot...Hawkeye the Gnu.


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymail.co.uk%2Fnews%2Farticle-2135434%2FOutrage-Egypt-plans-farewell-intercourse-law-husbands-sex-dead-wives-hours-AFTER-death.html&h=CAQFd0Gw-AQH72DeLIBLCKcf7H26LELKr9DMPxfEgJxNDKw


dude no.....thats necrophilia isnt it?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> dude no.....thats necrophilia isnt it?


What if she's still warm though?


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What if she's still warm though?


 lets all bung 1 in the microwave


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2135434/Outrage-Egypt-plans-farewell-intercourse-law-husbands-sex-dead-wives-hours-AFTER-death.html&h=CAQFd0Gw-AQH72DeLIBLCKcf7H26LELKr9DMPxfEgJxNDKw


fort that was just a southern american thing?


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What if she's still warm though?


............................... but seriously they would still be dead, who would want to hump a corpse


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> ............................... but seriously they would still be dead, who would want to hump a corpse


Who would want to abstain from bacon rolls and wipe their arse with their bare hand? Bloody Mozzies!


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Who would want to abstain from bacon rolls and wipe their arse with their bare hand?


 errrr yes i see your point lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Evening fellow UK'rs. Chopped dwn the BRxExo today here's a couple of the harvest shots n a coupla pics of my exodus cheese in aquafarm....

View attachment 2140123View attachment 2140124

And the Exo

View attachment 2140126View attachment 2140127View attachment 2140128View attachment 2140129


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 26, 2012)

looking good fella, heres my nl i took down last night.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening fellow UK'rs. Chopped dwn the BRxExo today here's a couple of the harvest shots n a coupla pics of my exodus cheese in aquafarm....View attachment 2140124the Exo


Now that just looks fucking tasty if i do say so myself  lovely job. I'm still more entertained by your choice of platter though  Chin Chin Chin! Now that's my kind of talk  Chiz chiz!


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

...........................................scotia ur +repped  thanks for the show


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> looking good fella, heres my nl i took down last night.


looks mmmm tastey, lv the light colour


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers lads, cant wait for it to be dry now, your done with the long wait n then you need to wait again lol.... Couldnt find anythin else to sit it on TTT, dnt buy newspapers as they're full of shit lol...... Was a good sing along while I was trimming lmao....


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL, i can honestly just picture you with joint in the corner of your mouth singing your heart out like a buffoon while trimming plant  

Where do you live? I'm gonna ahve to come and smoke that, by which i mean rob you of all of it


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

scotia is the th cats feet i see by the weed? watch that interest carefully. cars r cunts with drying weed


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> scotia is the th cats feet i see by the weed? watch that interest carefully. cars r cunts with drying weed


 any animals are lol ...................dude my dogs a stoner


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

nice pics lads...and welsh that an awfully wooly jumper in pic 4 ...take it like all welsh folk u like the feel of lambs wool on your skin buddy??


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

my dog eats sticks and leaves from plants but i wont let him on my bud nor passive smoke as hes hyper and dim as is haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

ahhh now u see i want mine to be finsihed ffs only no wek 3 i think not too sure but i rrekon about 3 weeks, i really need to start being more organized


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my dog eats sticks and leaves from plants but i wont let him on my bud nor passive smoke as hes hyper and dim as is haha


lols i wish myn would toke a bong 


IC3M4L3 said:


> ahhh now u see i want mine to be finsihed ffs only no wek 3 i think not too sure but i rrekon about 3 weeks, i really need to start being more organized


.................................grrrrr i know that feeling


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................................grrrrr i know that feeling


i know mate spec wen its looking to be a stonker of a plant! u just wannit NOW NOW NOW DAMMIT! but then ur bak to square 1 to take the ride all over again,

my next are guna be scratty as hell,got the 2 now in flower under the 600,,just got sum clones last nite,,few weeks in box under cfl then il put em in flower room,so ther gunna be about a month after,,THEN im getting some more clones in a few weeks so again a month later,,lol ok i suppose but 1 big 1 id better,,heres hopin for good yeilds


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

fingers crossed for you m8, ive got the big bang x 5 then a sourcream scrog ( i better get ten oz off it lol ) and then the tange so my future is full for now  i have a purple train wreck i may pop n mother


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> scotia is the th cats feet i see by the weed? watch that interest carefully. cars r cunts with drying weed


Yeah mate the cats paws lol, didnt touch anythin though jst had a nosey lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

.................................................. ..[video=youtube;jJNVsBvlEVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJNVsBvlEVc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Porn has ruined my life.

My boiler has gone and I'm scared to call the plumber.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

new rangers top,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice!lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

that is quite funny haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 26, 2012)

lol.....cunt


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

pmsl mint lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol.....cunt


lmao had to share haha


got to the end fo termiator sarah conner last nite,,,wtf cant belive they cancelled it

just downloaded complete deadliest catch,,should be good,,ax men next maybe?


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

lol be glad dura mate it could be worse.......................................deportivo. wanka home shirt


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

hahahaha unlucky fans


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 26, 2012)

ne one else in da uk tried heath vert flooded tube grow?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> new rangers top,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice!lol
> 
> View attachment 2140247
> 
> ...


U tryin to be a cunny funt????????????????????


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hahahaha unlucky fans


 id say lol........................................... brighton nobo's.................. clydbank .......................
 dont know lol.................. lyon 69s............................... dont know..........................................and our very own


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Like


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

so who here likes riding sluts ...................................................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U tryin to be a cunny funt????????????????????


yeh man or u been hit by the misrebele bus?lmao

[h=6]There's an Englishman, a Scotsman and an Irishman all talking about their teenage daughters.The Englishman says, "I was cleaning my daughter's room the other day and I found a packet of cigarettes. I was really shocked as I didn't even know she smoked."
The Scotsman says, "that's nothing. I was cleaning my daughter's room the other day when I came across a half full bottle of Vodka. I was really shocked as I didn't even know she drank."
With that the Irishman says, "both of you have got nothing to worry about. I was cleaning my daughter's room the other day when I found a packet of condoms. I was really shocked. I didn't even know she had a cock."[/h]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2012)

tokeintuckz said:


> ne one else in da uk tried heath vert flooded tube grow?


not here mate maybe um1 else ul have to bear with us it seems scotia has spat his dummy clean out the pram LOL

ive just realise sum of u actually give a fuck about football lol wtf how gay and yes MDB this means YOU too not just the crazy jocks

lol seen this looks like a till
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herb-Vaporizer-Herbal-Pollen-Press-3PC-Herb-Grinder-Mini-Portable-Vaporizer-/230781483441?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item35bba5f9b1


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

u plum. haha nothing wrong with football. u just jealous they can run for 90 odd minutes hahah


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

When it comes to Rangers yeah am on the miserable bus. Its a fuckin travesty whats happenin to a club like that especially with the clubs history... Fuck it might b able to afford a season ticket if we're in the 3rd division lol


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

RIU PM system is not PRIVATE at all. The internal system monitors your messages BTW.

If you have questions relating to BB. PLEASE PLEASE only PM me at the private email account linked to BB. 

Thanks,

DST

EDIT: actually, you can't PM me anymore anyway.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

I take it they are stoppin u from advertising and givin usefull info out to peeps that want info on beans this place really needs to luck az there site rules its becomin a joke


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

not sure chedz, they said the spam filter had cottoned on and froze my PM privileges. I mean come on, when do spam filters have the ability to recognise someone is talking about a particular subject. It can obviously detect words, but then making sense of the conversation and deciding, yup, this is a PM that is against site rules just beggars belief. So basically the spam filter has Artificial inteliigence, yet there is no like button!!! lmao. People are reading PM's as far as I am concerned....otherwise the Rise of the Machine has started early.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Shit,,,, time to start munching another laptop. Pass the garlic mayo pls.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

One business man to another D (or call it nosey cunt syndrome) what do they charge?


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nice pics lads...and welsh that an awfully wooly jumper in pic 4 ...take it like all welsh folk u like the feel of lambs wool on your skin buddy??


dont knock it till youve tried it. one sheep, one cliff and a set off wellies, happy daze...


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I asked (on behalf of BB) last year for prices for advertising and was told they were putting a new pricey book together. Which was going to be available in September. I asked again after Septmber and was given basically the same reply but without a date. I asked for them to contact me when this was sorted and never heard anything. From what I understand, it costs about 8 grand to be one of their mentioned seedbanks...but don't quote me on that, it's just what I think my stoned memory remembers someone telling me, lol.



supersillybilly said:


> One business man to another D (or call it nosey cunt syndrome) what do they charge?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

8 fucking quid......chase yersels


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's the page I think it costs 8 grand to get on. Although they say here....Let RIU review your seedbank. It recommends Nirvana (although as far as I am aware you can only buy wholesale directly from Nirvana)....perhaps BB should ask to be reviewed.








[h=2]Seed Bank Review




[/h] [h=3]Gain Exposure[/h] [h=4]Become A Top Reviewed Seedbank[/h] 
[h=2]Let Rollitup Review Your Seed Bank[/h] 

In this industry trust is everything, let Rollitup.org Review your seedbank and make it safe and comfortable for the users to use your site.
Get Reviewed Here and take a step in the right direction!

 [h=2]Marijuana Seed Banks[/h] Finding and choosing a suitable seed bank among hundreds of websites can be a difficult task, Rollitup as put together a helpful list to provide you with as much information as possible about these companies so when ordering you feel safe and realize that you will be growing the best possible genetics you can. This rating system was designed to help you make a decision, we only review secure,friendly and above all reputable sites.
[h=2]Marijuana Seed Site Reviews[/h] We aim to make our seed site reviews as objective and unbiased as possible. Rollitup.org is in no way associated with the seed sites we review. In order to offer a fair evaluation of each seed site we review, we rank several criteria, including: quality of the strains, pricing, security, packaging, shipping and customer service.
[h=2]United States Shipping[/h] As the US tightens the noose on marijuana it is getting harder and harder to find companies to that will ship to the USA. However there are still many other seed companies out there who will be happy to accommodate people from the USA. Our site that we recommend at the moment is Nirvana. If you're from America you'll want to ensure that you are purchasing your seed that will ship to Americans. Look for the US flag that will ensure you package will arrive safely to your drop site. 
[h=2]Free Marijuana Seeds[/h] Free ? Yes I said it everyone loves things for free and seed banks are happy to give away *Free Marijuana Seeds* They do this because they hope you will like growing/smoking the strain that they give you, sort of an upsell. Take them up on it, send them an email after you place an order to see what they can toss in. The best thing about ordering seeds from a reputable seed bank is they always have extra's kicking around!
[h=2]Different Types of Marijuana Seeds[/h] Do not take this decision litely, the strain you choose will be your baby for the course of its life, do your homework on which strain fits your growspace and smoking needs. Select from the list above and do some reasearch within the forums on the different aspects of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

i'd rather chew my balls than give money to this place. seriously 8k for a few banner ad impressions on every other page, which most users have blocked anyway as they're annoying as fuck. no ta Rolli...

morning you pillars of society, gentlemen, peers of the utmost moral upstanding, and Dura.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

Morgen Donald.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

.....................
[video=youtube_share;WiX7GTelTPM]http://youtu.be/WiX7GTelTPM[/video]


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2012)

mornin uk, happy chappy today  hows all?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmfao 8k for wot exactly its not like u need to advertise as good seeds spread fast so really all your payin that for is a fancy fuxkin banner on here rofl fuck dat you ll find that the only people that pay that are peeps that are conn artists and sell all sorts of shit beans which i can see u dont do so leave it to em d im sure your beans and many others like them will dominate the market once peeps start to realise that its dank they wanna grow with stable genes not sum fuckin gimmick that is wot most are !!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm happy, feeling bright, i've got sunshine..

Time to go whip up some fajita's yet again, i had had plans of making kinda a chick pea and salsa burrito type thing, but um, tip top, pressure cooker, lack of attendance, the easiest way i could put it into context would be for you to google mt st helens.


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm happy, feeling bright, i've got sunshine..
> 
> Time to go whip up some fajita's yet again, i had had plans of making kinda a chick pea and salsa burrito type thing, but um, tip top, pressure cooker, lack of attendance, the easiest way i could put it into context would be for you to google mt st helens.


 sounds like my hillbilly destiller


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

you would think that letting people know they can get cheap product from a company is good for the site, but they make the rules so we must play along. Once must not uniformly look at situations you have to look deeper and ultimately what with recent happenings with FDD I can also see their point of being uptight with the site. But it doesn't seem to be a blanket rule, it's applied sporadically. Ach I don't know, and slowly loosing the will to care



cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao 8k for wot exactly its not like u need to advertise as good seeds spread fast so really all your payin that for is a fancy fuxkin banner on here rofl fuck dat you ll find that the only people that pay that are peeps that are conn artists and sell all sorts of shit beans which i can see u dont do so leave it to em d im sure your beans and many others like them will dominate the market once peeps start to realise that its dank they wanna grow with stable genes not sum fuckin gimmick that is wot most are !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well im sure bb gets metioned to all peeps anyway wen the hunt for seeds is on !! tbh if i could be arsed with seeds bb is the only place id go hopefully wen ive done these seeds that were gifted to me ill hit up on the bb product for sure that can run along the clone onlys to see wot the customers like!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

morning seat sniffers


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

when exactly do you lot use pk13/14? ive only used it on one grow and the bottle instructions are badly translated so what do you think?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

wot a crock off shite. pms being read kinda takes the private part away from private messaging.
careful pms in future then.


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> when exactly do you lot use pk13/14? ive only used it on one grow and the bottle instructions are badly translated so what do you think?


 week 5 onwards m8


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 27, 2012)

*rare* Blue Chronic Clones available guys, doin' my good deed for the day, peace


----------



## DoctaGreen (Apr 27, 2012)

delvite said:


> week 5 onwards m8


I use it for one week only, the week before i flush. My pals use it all the way through flowering, but that aint my gig. I find one weeks use is adequate. I use it along side my Canna Flores. Peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> when exactly do you lot use pk13/14? ive only used it on one grow and the bottle instructions are badly translated so what do you think?


go here mate
http://growguide.info/
enter your shit and it tells u wen and what

reading private messages? LOL thats bad,,i guess theyv e loaded the vbulliiten product for reading private messages soooo bad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

DoctaGreen said:


> *rare* Blue Chronic Clones available guys, doin' my good deed for the day, peace


lol w/eva man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> When it comes to Rangers yeah am on the miserable bus. Its a fuckin travesty whats happenin to a club like that especially with the clubs history... Fuck it might b able to afford a season ticket if we're in the 3rd division lol


well going by ther new shirts ul be able to afford oone of them too!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> when exactly do you lot use pk13/14? ive only used it on one grow and the bottle instructions are badly translated so what do you think?


I'd use it all the way through flower Dura, I use Mono-Potassium Phosphate @ 0-52-34 (it's the stuff PK 13/14 is made from) three times through flower (and they'll take more) for vodka bottle sized buds.



So your plants do need and will use the PK 13/14 all the way through in my opinion, nutrient companys make products weaker than what is actually needed so you use more and buy more. Give em as much as they can use, your yield can only improve.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

cheers for the info lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd use it all the way through flower Dura, I use Mono-Potassium Phosphate @ 0-52-34 (it's the stuff PK 13/14 is made from) three times through flower (and they'll take more) for vodka bottle sized buds.
> 
> View attachment 2141270View attachment 2141271
> 
> So your plants do need and will use the PK 13/14 all the way through in my opinion, nutrient companys make products weaker than what is actually needed so you use more and buy more. Give em as much as they can use, your yield can only improve.



THAT STUFF U LEFT HERE FOR ME YORKIE?
caps soz

dang that one of mine will be nice if that bottle u left does that kinda shit innit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> THAT STUFF U LEFT HERE FOR ME YORKIE?
> caps soz
> 
> dang that one of mine will be nice if that bottle u left does that kinda shit innit


Yes mate, the first bag I gave you (it has the smallest grains I think) is the Mono-Potassium Phosphate.

Those vodka bottle buds only got BioGrow for the nitrogen and 2 teaspoons of the Mono-Potassium Phosphate per 10 litres of water 3 times through flower.

1) on the first day I switched 12/12.

2) at the beggining of week 3.

3) at the beggining of week 6.

8 week chop, no flush, job done.



400w, 4 plants. 3 oz rock solid bud per plant after being dried and then cured for a month.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dang that one of mine will be nice if that bottle u left does that kinda shit innit


I'd get some into that potential donkey dick as soon as mate. 2 teaspoons per "bucket", keep em moist and you'll see the difference in about 2-3 days.
They'll just explode through having an abundant supply of clean, instantly available Phosphorus exactly when the plant needs it the most.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

just got my sudent loan confirmation letter detailing how much they're gonn give me, christ its no a lot...thak fuck ive got an alternative cash supply...ye couldny fuckin have a decent lifestyle on that. admittedly its better than a fuckin giro.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

That's why most students look like skip jumpers and live off beans on toast and pot noodles.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's why most students look like skip jumpers and live off beans on toast and pot noodles.


aye mate thats true, and of course there's the middle class daddy sponging brigade...ahm no that bothered , the loans and grant will pay for ma rent, travel and food... ahl just have to earn ma own party cash...but ahve been doin that for years so its no a big deal....its abot 650 a month but ahve rent of 250 off that...not sure what ma travel expenses will be though, hopin around the 30 mark. ahve a pal that gets an extra 2 or 3 ton a month from the hardship fund so ahll be tappin that too.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I got about 2.2 grand for the year student grant (back when they gave you money for nothing)....saying that, when my old dear went to uni she got about the same level of grant but 20 years earlier!!! Good luck with the course Dura, whatever it is you are doing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Students smoke plenty of bud though Dura. It's Strange that, they can't afford to eat or buy clothes but they can drink and smoke till the cows come home?

You want to get some stock ready lad!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

ba in politics mate, ive always been into politics although i did consider history. not really lookin for ajobout of it, im kinda hoping i prove good enuff at it to remain at uni for post grad stuff and research work. just lookin at making enuff to buy a house to leave to my kid and just get myself thru life....other than world travel ive no real ambitions.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Students smoke plenty of bud though Dura. It's Strange that, they can't afford to eat or buy clothes but they can drink and smoke till the cows come home?
> 
> You want to get some stock ready lad!


lol, yeah mate, i was kinda thinkin about that...its an ever growing market.


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

hey can ne one tell me how long i can keep mothers vegging for in a hydro system and how many cutting do you think i could take from each plant at a time


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

indefinetly or until the root ball has outgrown the pot....as many as the plant can handle, theres no exact number coz it depends on plant size...i usually take about 10 or 12 a plant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably as long as you want if you look after them but why not just sling em in a pot of soil out of the way with a shitty little 30w cfl and water it like once a month?

I'd say about 10 clones from a 1-1.5 feet tall plant the first time.


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

cool well im a newbie and intend to do some thing similar to heaths vert flooded tubes im willing to veg 3 ta 4 mother plants of blueberry cheese for 4 months n hopefully be able to take all the available clones off each ill send a quick shitty paint picture of roughly what i shall be doign let me know what you think


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

these r just some quick rough drawing of what i plan to do one is birds eye view othe rpic is the entrace for the watter and also the exit where it returns to the resivour


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

i want to basicaly fill one wall every month which is roughly 50 ta 60 odd clones i have 3 walls to cover n hope to expect a harvest every couple of months if i can getthe amount of clones i need each month


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a mother that if pushed would produce about that many clones a month. And mothers you can keep going as long as you want. Good luck, it's a lot to take on for a new grower.


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

cheers well i only intent to do one wall to begin with ive helped with friends grow the last couple yeares n decided to do it my self rather than do other peoples grows for them lol but they allways grow straight from seed never clones thts the only diff


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 27, 2012)

Wot u hopin to get from each plant m8?


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wot u hopin to get from each plant m8?


ounce dry weight would be over the moon with ne thing over that


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

I am growing vertically, if you have any questions please feel free to ask, just not by pm, lol.....


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I am growing vertically, if you have any questions please feel free to ask, just not by pm, lol.....


 how is your vert grow set up buddy any pictures? what do you think of the way im setting up?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

If you click on my name it will give you an option to find threads started by me. My journal is Headband and Cali Orange. It's a big one, but it's all in there. Skip the first few hundred pages, lol. Things have changed since then. Hold on, I'll bore everyone with one of my pics....

I would just be a tad worried that the 4.5 (which I assume is feet) may be a little tall for 1 600....I don't know. I have walls that a 2.7m and have 3 lights in a tower.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

BLUE PIT - new cross I am working on>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-53.html#post7357306 Skunk crossed with Kush basically, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> BLUE PIT - new cross I am working on>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-53.html#post7357306 Skunk crossed with Kush basically, lol.


That should be interesting.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

3 cool tubes 1x400 (interchangable with an hps and mh) and 2 x 600 HPS. Cool tube tower. 1.2metre square, 2.67 metre high.
I grow organically and will not say how many plants I put in there, lets just say 5 for arguments sake, lol......I have the ground, and 2 levels of shelving. I run 1 8inch ruck for the lights, and a 5inch ruck for extra cab air flow. Numerous oscillating fans and 2 intake ports.















the ground






I have pics of it being built as well somewhere.....


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That should be interesting.


I reckon so lad, I have tried The Devils Harvest Kuchi before and thought it was quite nice (Exo cheese x SFV kush - i think!) But I reckon with the bite of the DOG and the Jake Blues cut (which has some Livers among others in it) will be like the kuchi on roids!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> 3 cool tubes 1x400 (interchangable with an hps and mh) and 2 x 600 HPS. Cool tube tower. 1.2metre square, 2.67 metre high.
> I grow organically and will not say how many plants I put in there, lets just say 5 for arguments sake, lol......I have the ground, and 2 levels of shelving. I run 1 8inch ruck for the lights, and a 5inch ruck for extra cab air flow. Numerous oscillating fans and 2 intake ports.
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of weight do you pull from that?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

blue pit sounds good. like the male db hes got some purple balls on him poor sod


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 clear ya inbox mate, I've sussed which is which chem and you don't want to mix em up!

The Mono-Potassium Phosphate (the good one) is the one with clear/transparent grains like tiny shards of glass.

The Potassium Sulphate is the one that looks like washing powder.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

old yorkie the chemist. haha kaboom


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

i ment 4.5 feet form the floor to ceiling all in all it will be 48inches square so the light hung verticaly centre of the plant should do the equivilant to the light being over the top of a 48inch square if u get me?


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

see you grow looks liek its twice as tall as mine is going to be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2012)

looking good dst, bet it's a fanny to change to the mh eh?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

It's not too bad, but it does require removing duct tape and the wiring that I have holding them together...I need to do it this weekend!

And yes, 4.5 feet is about half the height of my wall. My third light (as do the top and bottom) run intermittently as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

i've been running perpetual ever since I started it and this is actually the first run that I am doing full wack. But each 4 weeks at least an elbow I would say.


The Yorkshireman said:


> What kind of weight do you pull from that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> old yorkie the chemist. haha kaboom


Master Bartender, Freelance Consultant to the Licensed trade, PC Technician, Console Hacker, Urban Chemist, THC Farmer, Transporter, DVD Guy and all around Hustler!

I'm what's known up North as a "Jack of all trades", I think the PC term is an "Entrepreneur".
I was born in Beeston for fucks sake, what do you want from me! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> at least an elbow


...........Scuse me?


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> It's not too bad, but it does require removing duct tape and the wiring that I have holding them together...I need to do it this weekend!
> 
> And yes, 4.5 feet is about half the height of my wall. My third light (as do the top and bottom) run intermittently as well.


here is a picture of how the light set up will be u can see back wal only the 2 sides but think ur get the idea


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

each aircooled hoob will hold a 600w hps bulb and a extractor fan on each of the hoods


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........Scuse me?


eLBow, pounds i think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> eLBow, pounds i think.


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Right, on a mission to The Lab.

Some photos in a bit lads.


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

whos gna grass for what lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........


That's what the tinternet told me  http://www.internetslang.com/ELBOW-meaning-definition.asp

What a rubbish day at work, decided i'd unwind from the mania with a basket full of asian beers, some octopus and squid, and a marmite vegetarian scotch egg 

How's everyone days been? God forbid anyone was outside during that little drizzle at 3pm, we've a glass roof at work and even that started leaking!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That's what the tinternet told me  http://www.internetslang.com/ELBOW-meaning-definition.asp
> 
> What a rubbish day at work, decided i'd unwind from the mania with a basket full of asian beers, some octopus and squid, and a marmite vegetarian scotch egg
> 
> How's everyone days been? God forbid anyone was outside during that little drizzle at 3pm, we've a glass roof at work and even that started leaking!



nice!" lol that went in post today 1st class m8 sorry for dealy i guess im just a disorganised [email protected] lol,,,that boost came today too,,nice 1


yeh yorkie gunna do a fresh res tonite with that stuff in ther too,see hwat happens pal,hopefully she'll do well shes looking pretty sweet,well havent been and looked since u was here but she looked nice that day at least,im soo fucking disorganized i dont ven know what week im on,,sure im about 3 now tho


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

what in the name of all thats holy is a marmite vegetarian scotch egg?? sounds disgusting!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

UKRG u about.....ma father in law is in hospital and hes gave me his mp3 and wants Adele's album, can u put up a link for me to download pls. Im lost since BTjunkie has gone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> UKRG u about.....ma father in law is in hospital and hes gave me his mp3 and wants Adele's album, can u put up a link for me to download pls. Im lost since BTjunkie has gone


http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6121313/Adele_-_21_PROPER_320kbps_VRTX


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Cheers m8....much obliged


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> what in the name of all thats holy is a marmite vegetarian scotch egg?? sounds disgusting!


Essentially marmite and cheese on toast with egg. Instead of the sausage around the hard boiled egg it's breadcrumbs (2.5 loaves of bread make 6 of the things) raw egg to bind it all, cheddar cheese, and in this case, a pot of marmite between the 6 of em  Fucking lovely  they're then baked in the oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

sounds ok tip apart from the marmite...i hate the bloody stuff


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds Fucking Disgusting..!!!!! How are ya Dura..??


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

not bad mate. hows yourself?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

A football lost by a Japanese teenager in last years tsunami has been found by walkers on a beach in Alaska,
The boy has now asked the same people to keep an eye out for his sister.


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Wrong..!!! Good Bud..!! I know this is old, (but I'm shit aT technology) have you been chatting with the guys over there..???


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

over where? japan? no, it was just a joke i found, sick but made me laugh.


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

No... The Other guys at That new site they have founded..!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

oh sorry mate, got ya now...ah was over a cpl of weeks ago but not recently...mite stick my head in and say hi though. what about you? you been in ?


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah tried a couple of times, but seems really difficult to a DUMB fuck like me.. Always need a new password n shit.. So I just go "Fuck It"
But try to get in sometimes.... To be Honest , Miss a few of the old peeps..!!!


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry Buddy, Still trying to navigate around this place.. I'm a spastic..!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm confused, is The cap someone in disguise we all know and love? I'm lost


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe, Maybe not..!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha, beer is the key, more beer and everything will become clear


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Touche..!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

The cap said:


> No... The Other guys at That new site they have founded..!!


dont think so I fucking founded it! they just decided to not pay me


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry, I meant Douche..!!! No not really.. Damn this wild turkey..


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont think so I fucking founded it! they just decided to not pay me


Yeah whatevea... If you are you... What did you receive in the mail from Oz..??


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

sharp ttt.......


tip top toker said:


> eLBow, pounds i think.





The Yorkshireman said:


> .........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Evening guys. Got a couple of Dragon Soop. Cany be fucked way much the now. Scunnered is the word. Hows everyone else


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

for me ol mukka pukka this lemon surely is a fucking beast lad hope im doin the bitch justice 28 days in another 35 and ill be starting the hammerhead next week


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

That looks like it's gonna result in one hell of a cola cheds!

I'd love to say i was sharp like that DST, but alas no, googleee, i couldn't even work out what a farmers daughter was


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

ttt heres yours u lucky fucker this gets better and better with the smell!! gonna run it the same as the lemon psycho an exo mate i hope u dont mind the wait!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice purps coming through there chedz


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ttt heres yours u lucky fucker this gets better and better with the smell!! gonna run it the same as the lemon psycho an exo mate i hope u dont mind the wait!!
> View attachment 2142027View attachment 2142028View attachment 2142030


Looks amazing chedz got 5 of those bad girls waitin to pop


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude! Sweet! DUDE! SWEEEET! Kick ass colours!  No hurry  Noone likes to see a plant chopped prematurely


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

afew more for pukka heres the psycho this is 1 bitch that i struggled to keep under wraps for the whole 5 weeks of veg but u know wot im gonna run and struggle with it again lads!!


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> afew more for pukka heres the psycho this is 1 bitch that i struggled to keep under wraps for the whole 5 weeks of veg but u know wot im gonna run and struggle with it again lads!!View attachment 2142034View attachment 2142035View attachment 2142036View attachment 2142037


Cheddar, They look fucking Beautiful Buddy..!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

nice pic show cheds. loving the purple tints also


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

and me trusted exo this still blows me lol did i just say that lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That looks like it's gonna result in one hell of a cola cheds!
> 
> I'd love to say i was sharp like that DST, but alas no, googleee, i couldn't even work out what a farmers daughter was


ttt its got about 7 colas the same if not bigger mate im fuckin buzzin with the lemons performance tbh and its a dream to grow mate "!!


----------



## janey5star (Apr 27, 2012)

hi i m from manchester uk... i m the same 120 for oz....or 10 for a gram...resin is 20 for a q...some nice stuff at minute..i have old mans kush...hubba bubba kush..makes a change from the cheese....quality is good but it depends who u buy it off...i only buy off certain friend...hes bin growin for years and produces good weed x


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice purps coming through there chedz


yeah trust me mate im buzzin with the colour and the smell is spicy to fuck and it gets worse as it goes on lol



scotia1982 said:


> Looks amazing chedz got 5 of those bad girls waitin to pop


trust me mate its piss to grow mate i popped 9 and got 7 fems but culled all but this 1 as it stuck out and i only wanted to keep the 1 outta the 9 i got 2 purple phenos so i hope u get a fucker mate they am stunning and start showing purple about 7 days into 12/12 to temp drop fuck all mate



tip top toker said:


> Dude! Sweet! DUDE! SWEEEET! Kick ass colours!  No hurry  Noone likes to see a plant chopped prematurely


dont worry mate if it needs to go longer it will lol i love Punishment lol



The cap said:


> Cheddar, They look fucking Beautiful Buddy..!!!!


cheers mate



mad dog bark said:


> nice pic show cheds. loving the purple tints also


yeah mate and me cant thank ttt enough tbh


----------



## dura72 (Apr 27, 2012)

im at the mrs usinh herr fuckin laptop...i fuckin hate laptops...stupid wee fuckin keyboards and shitty fuckin mousepads....wtf does anyone with there own house have one of these bloodys things...fair enuff for students and cunts that're always on the go....piece of feckin shit


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep... Shit


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im at the mrs usinh herr fuckin laptop...i fuckin hate laptops...stupid wee fuckin keyboards and shitty fuckin mousepads....wtf does anyone with there own house have one of these bloodys things...fair enuff for students and cunts that're always on the go....piece of feckin shit


I'd just say she's a cheap cunt who can't afford a real laptop. Mosts good laptops these days have full size keyboards. Touchpads though, those i will not condone, i have to plug in a usb mouse to use a laptop.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im at the mrs usinh herr fuckin laptop...i fuckin hate laptops...stupid wee fuckin keyboards and shitty fuckin mousepads....wtf does anyone with there own house have one of these bloodys things...fair enuff for students and cunts that're always on the go....piece of feckin shit


lol yeh lappys suk ass propper bad!

which are they chedz? looking nice eaitherway,,,which reminds me i need to deal with mine tonite and i cant be fucking arsed lmao


The cap said:


> Yeah whatevea... If you are you... What did you receive in the mail from Oz..??


no mate i did but i gues u already know this,,anyways hes a fukwit who dont pay hit debst so wen the place fails and everyone gets bored LMAO not one person has any fucking clue wat ther doing anyways not even some coder he paid lol fuking dumbwits


i keep on looking bak at them pics chedz they look sweet buddy nice 1



janey5star said:


> hi i m from manchester uk... i m the same 120 for oz....or 10 for a gram...resin is 20 for a q...some nice stuff at minute..i have old mans kush...hubba bubba kush..makes a change from the cheese....quality is good but it depends who u buy it off...i only buy off certain friend...hes bin growin for years and produces good weed x


i take it u just read the first post of OP and then posted lmao

120 us cheap as fuk mate,,manchester u say? ur not getting this incredbly cheap weed of sumone whos unlucky are you??LMAO


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah d an elbow is a pound in weight bro bag a sugar a kg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

OK who the fuks pinched the lid of my marker pen BRAND FUCKING NEW admit it,,il bet its one of these theaving scottish fuckers! own up now


oh found it never mind i stil think u hidden it tho! playing with my fragile mind


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh lappys suk ass propper bad!
> 
> which are they chedz? looking nice eaitherway,,,which reminds me i need to deal with mine tonite and i cant be fucking arsed lmao
> 
> ...


only kept the 1 bsbxbr mate its the second lot i posted lol u know the purple 1 lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> only kept the 1 bsbxbr mate its the second lot i posted lol u know the purple 1 lmfao



huh? wen did u post me summet? OHH lol u mean post as in forum dont u>?duk im a divvy cunt sumtimes BUT u already know this

can too much heat in my clone box make the leaves start tto go nrown on the clones? just cheked em otehrday after 2 days under light(small one) and sum leaves look brown and curling up at edges,,but id di leave radiator on next to box and a duvet on top? anyways turned light of and sorted the ehat issue out? rite idea? lights menna be on 24hrs contant innit?

ther just youg cuttings so wanna be careful if i can


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

how is every cunt tonight????? im fuckin knackered as usuall lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I was knackered from work, then i opened some beer, and nwo i'm full of BUZZZZ. Enjoying the fuck out of my octopus  Rather looking foward to getting a little something something in the post tomorrow to throw in my vape


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> how is every cunt tonight????? im fuckin knackered as usuall lol


legs hurting! thats how i am,,,man u really need to learn to rotate ur images before u upload em my neck hurts,,,i can gorw a good plant but not rotate a image LMFAO wikid!wats happning with this perpetual u was talking about then? stil on the cards?

n TTT bear fuk me ur all drunkards


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm no drunkard! I just get as drunk as my work day justifies me being  More often than not simply tipsy, come the weekend though, well ok, you've caught me, i like to get pissed while sat on my own listening to kickass music and pissing off everyone withint 50 meters 

I love the pace of this song, such a feel good tune for me 
[video=youtube_share;ZdUtk5Na0IM]http://youtu.be/ZdUtk5Na0IM[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm no drunkard! I just get as drunk as my work day justifies me being  More often than not simply tipsy, come the weekend though, well ok, you've caught me, i like to get pissed while sat on my own listening to kickass music and pissing off everyone withint 50 meters
> 
> I love the pace of this song, such a feel good tune for me
> [video=youtube_share;ZdUtk5Na0IM]http://youtu.be/ZdUtk5Na0IM[/video]


fuk me with them tuez no wonder u piss every [email protected] of lol

ACTUALLY now ive listened its not a bad tune mate! not bad for a old timer lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> legs hurting! thats how i am,,,man u really need to learn to rotate ur images before u upload em my neck hurts,,,i can gorw a good plant but not rotate a image LMFAO wikid!wats happning with this perpetual u was talking about then? stil on the cards?
> 
> n TTT bear fuk me ur all drunkards


na mate its not worth it just yet as i go away in july and ill be fucked if im getttin sum mug to watch the girls ill pot sum up just before i go away and give em a good waterin im 15 litre airpots to keep the strains here with me ive got it all worked out not to worry!!



tip top toker said:


> I was knackered from work, then i opened some beer, and nwo i'm full of BUZZZZ. Enjoying the fuck out of my octopus  Rather looking foward to getting a little something something in the post tomorrow to throw in my vape


same old same old ay pal lmfao hope u enjoy woteva is in the post mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

just been up to chek on me plants and they wer hungry as fuk droopy leaves n shit ffs NOW gunna have to feed daily so ther doing a litre of juice a day EACH thats sum hungry fucking girls ive never had to feed any in coco that much


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

lol ukrg u can av my job if u like everyday for me pal 3ltres each without fail 24hours after or they fuckin wilt and no joke i nearly cry wen i see em like that haha


----------



## Jackjones3d (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey an anyone see the thread I just started, can't seem to see it in my recent threads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> lol ukrg u can av my job if u like everyday for me pal 3ltres each without fail 24hours after or they fuckin wilt and no joke i nearly cry wen i see em like that haha


yeh i was exepcting like yeh man letsa chek these puppies out,,,i unhide my shit,,,then droopy leaves ,fuking devo'd, never had plants this hungry (must be good shit) so i mite get a pump nigga rigged,,,webcam in grow room,,,nite vision too be pretty awsome wouldnt it


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

evening gentle folks of the isle.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

aNy of you guys ever considered autopot systems? I'm sure one could modify them to have bigger pots, ahouthg i've seen plenty of grows, such as Don's, which have shown that bigger pots aren't really necessary. My 4 pot system came with a 100L res. Makes life pretty fucking easy when it waters itself 

Evening DST. What do you make of this foreigner weed ban in the south? Seems like it contravenes everything the EU was setup for, i personally can't see how it will end up succeeding. Especially given that all the recent news about the country has been focused on how fucked it is with regard to cash. Here's a plan, let's slit tourisms throat! 

I'm trying to work out who you're addressing with the term "gentle", seems you're addressing a minority


----------



## Jackjones3d (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you see this


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 27, 2012)

Jackjones3d said:


> Can you see this


father is that u haha


----------



## Jackjones3d (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahh now suddenly it's all working, but yes it's me son


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> aNy of you guys ever considered autopot systems? I'm sure one could modify them to have bigger pots, ahouthg i've seen plenty of grows, such as Don's, which have shown that bigger pots aren't really necessary. My 4 pot system came with a 100L res. Makes life pretty fucking easy when it waters itself


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOPOT-EASY2GROW-2-POT-EXTENSION-KIT-COMPLETE-AUTO-POT-/270898003683?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f12c77ee3


them TT? but i would be able to put a submersable pump in my 10 litre bucket BUT pretime how long a litre takes to pump through THEN put it on timer for said time,i mean we all got timers

same thing as autopot no?


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

You Feckin Pommie Cats... I think , No I know, Your Irish Brothers need a helping hand..!!! (What's that song about bridge over some fuckin river..??)
C'Mon................................


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOPOT-EASY2GROW-2-POT-EXTENSION-KIT-COMPLETE-AUTO-POT-/270898003683?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f12c77ee3
> 
> 
> them TT? but i would be able to put a submersable pump in my 10 litre bucket BUT pretime how long a litre takes to pump through THEN put it on timer for said time,i mean we all got timers
> ...


That's the one, and no, autopots work on gravity, no pumps or anything involved. You simply put your feed solution in the reservoir and it grows and feeds the plant for you


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That's the one, and no, autopots work on gravity, no pumps or anything involved. You simply put your feed solution in the reservoir and it grows and feeds the plant for you


ahhh so wouldnt just buying the tray be more prudent?i mean the rest are just normal pots and i thought u,used home made dwc?

hmm thers more to it than just the trays for the feed..hmm defoo seems like a good idea either that or a 8 pot wilma


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I've used all kinds of systems to try and find something that suited my confined space and need for stealth. I picked DWC as it meant i could have a 40L 1 week refilling, as opposed to watering every day, and then tried autopots as it meant i could use alternative mediums but with the same beenfit of having to top up once every 1 or 2 weeks.

If you have pots that fit in the tray then yes, it would work, but so far as i'm aware, you shuld use the autopot pots, as they sit flush to the trays walls, meaning that there is no water exposed to light to create algea as might be experienced if you just used random pots. I suggest you drop into Don's thread with questions if it sounds of interest, he has used them extensively so far as i'm aware.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

DWC is the best method Ive ever done.....Ill argue that till Im blue in the face.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Aye, in terms of performance, i would argue that as well, but best is a pretty loose term, it can mean anything. For me best meant the compromise between growth and convenience.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've used all kinds of systems to try and find something that suited my confined space and need for stealth. I picked DWC as it meant i could have a 40L 1 week refilling, as opposed to watering every day, and then tried autopots as it meant i could use alternative mediums but with the same beenfit of having to top up once every 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> If you have pots that fit in the tray then yes, it would work, but so far as i'm aware, you shuld use the autopot pots, as they sit flush to the trays walls, meaning that there is no water exposed to light to create algea as might be experienced if you just used random pots. I suggest you drop into Don's thread with questions if it sounds of interest, he has used them extensively so far as i'm aware.


maybe yeh BUT im only moanig about feeding coz it hurts to do so with me leg n that otheriwse wouldnt give a fuk i mean y fix whats not broke? pot coco and light siple as fuk but it works
when im more confident maybe a grow or 2 more il star experimenting with diffrent stuff autopots sound cool but a wilma 8 pot would be ideal for my space mybe? can u use coco with awilma? cant see why not,
if i was fully mobile i would be making allsorts n sorting this and that ut i ust cant so im pretty bummed about it



tip top toker said:


> Asia. Good eating!


^^ some randome thread and TTT going on about food,,,im guessing ur a big eater ma lol if its not food ur on about its beer if not that then r bitch dyke boss lol

and i would use dwc but im a tite bastard and dont wanna be paying for a pump running 24-7 for the airstone OPH and fans


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ttt heres yours u lucky fucker this gets better and better with the smell!! gonna run it the same as the lemon psycho an exo mate i hope u dont mind the wait!!
> View attachment 2142027View attachment 2142028View attachment 2142030



Lovely looking plants mate 
Mine are starting to look a bit like that....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, in terms of performance, i would argue that as well, but best is a pretty loose term, it can mean anything. For me best meant the compromise between growth and convenience.


With the DWC method, you are assured massive buds and explosive growth in veg.....U know this......anyway 2 drangon soops down and now on to a nice bottle of red. Diablo


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Lovely looking plants mate
> Mine are starting to look a bit like that....


Fucking 'ell m8.....where u been?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone watching the boxing. That scouser kid is some fighter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone watching the boxing. That scouser kid is some fighter


think most scouses are m8 thats how they gotta be brought up
1--fight
2--steal
3--run fucking fast
4--learn how not to spit plegm when talking pronouning ther c's


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking 'ell m8.....where u been?


Just lurking mainly, get so little time to meself these days because of work that when i do come on here its a quick read before hitting the sack to be up at 6am everyday lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> think most scouses are m8 thats how they gotta be brought up
> 1--fight
> 2--steal
> 3--run fucking fast
> 4--learn how not to spit plegm when talking pronouning ther c's


Good at selling lacoste trackys and Nike trainers aswel. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Just lurking mainly, get so little time to meself these days because of work that when i do come on here its a quick read before hitting the sack to be up at 6am everyday lol


Grafting hard then m8....Good stuff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Good at selling lacoste trackys and Nike trainers aswel. lol


u mean LACTOSE trackIes and HIKE trainEES

lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ^^ some randome thread and TTT going on about food,,,im guessing ur a big eater ma lol if its not food ur on about its beer if not that then r bitch dyke boss lol
> 
> and i would use dwc but im a tite bastard and dont wanna be paying for a pump running 24-7 for the airstone OPH and fans


Anyone who knows me in person would most likely swear before the jury that i was anorexic, i rarely eat a thing, i don't eat a thing from when i wake up till around 9-10pm, but i am passionate about food none the less  And asians do fucking good seafood! 

As to DWC, the pumps are like 8w, they hardly cost a thing to run, you're talking about around £8 a year in electricity. Airstones cost like £1 and ine last me 6 months minimum. As to fans you need no more fans than any other growing method.



supersillybilly said:


> With the DWC method, you are assured massive buds and explosive growth in veg.....U know this......anyway 2 drangon soops down and now on to a nice bottle of red. Diablo


Indeed man, DWC rocks the fucking boat when it comes to speed of growth, for me the issue was that my grow meant that i was having to stagger around the flat with 20-40L totes of water, all easy enough in itself, but fucking hard to explain should a flatmate and his friends walk through the door, um, hiiiii, this is my silver container of water, i um, i, i'm washing the gutters alright, and i thought i'd make it silver to calm my fear of heights!??? Not the easiest thing to explain away to someone who shouldn't be told tat i'm growing


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Aye something like that......good at selling proper aswel. 4kg in the boot of a scooby. Up the road.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone who knows me in person would most likely swear before the jury that i was anorexic, i rarely eat a thing, i don't eat a thing from when i wake up till around 9-10pm, but i am passionate about food none the less  And asians do fucking good seafood!
> 
> As to DWC, the pumps are like 8w, they hardly cost a thing to run, you're talking about around £8 a year in electricity. Airstones cost like £1 and ine last me 6 months minimum. As to fans you need no more fans than any other growing method.
> 
> ...


Point taken. I like to bathe in a bucket will draw unecessary heat. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Grafting hard then m8....Good stuff


yup running a delivery company depot and the warehouse, 9 vans and a 7.5T, 80-175 deliveries a day covering 8 counties and all the associated paaperwork that goes with it(operators licence,vehicle rentals,sub-contractorcrews invoices,wages etc etc etc) so very rarely get time to meself lol spent my day off on thurs just gone in at work reporting a stolen van full of stock from the main customer car park of this certain megastore and dealing with the insurance companies, rental vehicle owner,police, head office, area manager etc etc brand new mercedes sprinter ELWB and they had it away in 4m54s without the key and it was locked and immobilised lmao musta been the pikeys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone who knows me in person would most likely swear before the jury that i was anorexic, i rarely eat a thing, i don't eat a thing from when i wake up till around 9-10pm, but i am passionate about food none the less  And asians do fucking good seafood!
> 
> As to DWC, the pumps are like 8w, they hardly cost a thing to run, you're talking about around £8 a year in electricity. Airstones cost like £1 and ine last me 6 months minimum. As to fans you need no more fans than any other growing method.
> 
> ...


dont ur new flatmate already know u grow tho after pinching yer shit?,,,well if they found out ud simply ahve to kill his pals omne by one matey no ther option,,
yeh i see your a seefood man,suppose its wer u was raised and what your parents fed u,,ive just bought my first ever deep fat fryer in hope to get sum weight on the missus shes a fussy fucking eater too pain in the arse,,,cantw ait to get cooking n that griddle thingy on the oven be fukcing mint,just gotta suss hw to crack a egg on it without it going over the sides


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> yup running a delivery company depot and the warehouse, 9 vans and a 7.5T, 80-175 deliveries a day covering 8 counties and all the associated paaperwork that goes with it(operators licence,vehicle rentals,sub-contractorcrews invoices,wages etc etc etc) so very rarely get time to meself lol spent my day off on thurs just gone in at work reporting a stolen van full of stock from the main customer car park of this certain megastore and dealing with the insurance companies, rental vehicle owner,police, head office, area manager etc etc brand new mercedes sprinter ELWB and they had it away in 4m54s without the key and it was locked and immobilised lmao musta been the pikeys


Prob done about 4 or 5 driveways by now. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont ur new flatmate already know u grow tho after pinching yer shit?,,,well if they found out ud simply ahve to kill his pals omne by one matey no ther option,,
> yeh i see your a seefood man,suppose its wer u was raised and what your parents fed u,,ive just bought my first ever deep fat fryer in hope to get sum weight on the missus shes a fussy fucking eater too pain in the arse,,,cantw ait to get cooking n that griddle thingy on the oven be fukcing mint,just gotta suss hw to crack a egg on it without it going over the sides


Wrong on all accounts lol 

I am no longer a grower, following the new flatmates story about how he ripped off some guys entire grow in the building he used to live in, i figured fuck it, i' not putting 3 months into growing up these plant for him to nick them, so closed down shop. Nothing but carpeted cupboards full of suit now. And as to seafood, i grew up in cider country, no fish to be found, only fihs i was ever cooked was very badly cooked salmon nuked in an aga, i say nuked, it was either overcooked to shit or completely raw  Ah, aga's  It was only really when i became a fishmonger that i realised how much i loved fish, i was a butcher at the same time, and while certain cuts of meat tickled me pink, it was always the fish that made my day. After 3 year i got hooked and no other food has satisfied me as much. well, maybe roast parsnips. Ifi was on death row, roast parsnips would feature heavily on my last meal request 

And the way you crack an egg on it wihtout it going over the sides is based on 2 things. 1, buy a spirit level and see if the cookers on the level lol, and the more important thing, let the thing get upto temperature before throwing the egg on


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

grow some green ttt, put a cam in there, and when he breaks in you got evidence, and then we can all come for a sunny hopliday down southwqest to pagger the qunt.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Talking about eggs..........I do a mean poached egg......trick is, when its nearly cooked lift the egg with yer spoony thing and let the steam off the pan cook for 2 mins or so. Perfectly cooked white and nice runny yolk


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> grow some green ttt, put a cam in there, and when he breaks in you got evidence, and then we can all come for a sunny hopliday down southwqest to pagger the qunt.


pagger.............theres an east coast word Ive no heard in a while. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

.....and also qunt. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> pagger.............theres an east coast word Ive no heard in a while. lol


u was thinking the excat same thing lol


TTT well fuk me wrong on all acounts,,,mate my blood would boil hearing him talk like that flatmate be fucked id do him bury the dunt in the garden and use him as fertilazer fuking numty he is grrrr i hate that i bet he acts like hhes ur fucking pal too,

n i got a webcam with light built in so was thinking of putting in room fro next round and get sum good shits like a flik book as they grown

me personally i cant stand fish BUT maybe thats coz i aint been introduced to the correct types i mean prison fish aint all that great as u can imoagine


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

.....can never get they uien right.

frazzled this fine avond. loging out. Peace,


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> grow some green ttt, put a cam in there, and when he breaks in you got evidence, and then we can all come for a sunny hopliday down southwqest to pagger the qunt.


It crossed my mind to set up a motion activated camera, they're cheap as chips. But well, i'm out of the flat come July so not too much point. Plan to start it back up after my cooking course once i find a real house with a real room to setup a plethora of tents in  I will be perfectly honest not having weed doesn't really bother me a bit, i rapidly got over the "need", same as cigs. Seems i have a ridiculously addictive personality, but i can kick things quickly when i fancy. Plus after 3 years of trying to cover every contingency, it is really bloody nice not having to worry aout your grow being found out 



supersillybilly said:


> Point taken. I like to bathe in a bucket will draw unecessary heat. lol


Aye, not all of us can claim to be simply scottish 

And as you say, he acts like my best friend, that there can't possibly be any reason why i don't trust him, all that bollocks. Keeps talking about how we'll still be living together come christmas, lol, fuck that, i'm outat here come july  and he's outta there to, my parents have no desire to have a fucking thief living in their flat


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> ISeems i have a ridiculously addictive personality, but i can kick things quickly when i fancy.


oh me too, now weres me skinning up box, lol....slaap lekker!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> .....can never get they uien right.
> 
> frazzled this fine avond. loging out. Peace,


Nae idea wit that means.....but take it easy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, not all of us can claim to be simply scottish



thank fuk ther enough of em,,,ther spreadin like gremlins,,,tell u whats strange a paki scottish fella,,round here we got a white ginger paki and im not even lieing fukin inbreeding at its best


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

took me years to figure it out as well Bill, night!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It crossed my mind to set up a motion activated camera, they're cheap as chips. But well, i'm out of the flat come July so not too much point. Plan to start it back up after my cooking course once i find a real house with a real room to setup a plethora of tents in  I will be perfectly honest not having weed doesn't really bother me a bit, i rapidly got over the "need", same as cigs. Seems i have a ridiculously addictive personality, but i can kick things quickly when i fancy. Plus after 3 years of trying to cover every contingency, it is really bloody nice not having to worry aout your grow being found out
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, not all of us can claim to be simply scottish


Many a baths in the kitchen sink when I was a boy(last time bout 3 years ago. lol)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha, all i can really say about scots, is well, the majority of scots i've met in my lifetime, they were all in Amsterdam, all fucking beggars trying to tell me their life story of hardship and woe followed by an emotional blackmail to give them my money instead of going into the coffee shopa dn getting high, i told him fuck that, this is my friend, he's bankrolling this gig, talk to him, then legged it inside andleft me mate out to dry


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> took me years to figure it out as well Bill, night!


Here u!!!!! that will keep me up.....you can reveal in Aug when I bounce over


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, all i can really say about scots, is well, the majority of scots i've met in my lifetime, they were all in Amsterdam, all fucking beggars trying to tell me their life story of hardship and woe followed by an emotional blackmail to give them my money instead of going into the coffee shopa dn getting high, i told him fuck that, this is my friend, he's bankrolling this gig, talk to him, then legged it inside andleft me mate out to dry


Dont tar us wae the same brush as DST. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2012)

yeh il give the scots that ther certainly grIfters


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Im fucking pished......that fucking DOG is driving me mental......when I go up to the attic, I smell nothing but when I go for a pish.....I smell it.(nae jokes about ma knob cheese.lol) Its pretty hard to describe......smells kinda like a dirty cheap soapbar smell, like its came over in containers of desiel. lol I dont think yer gonnae get "high" off this. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

They will be trees of Cheese soon, I promise.





And look at this little fucker coming on........


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

trees? Those look like they'll be worthy of wonder of the world status, those are gonna be rather massive! How long have those been vegging?

I've been watching big bang theory for the last 5 hours


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They will be trees of Cheese soon, I promise.
> 
> View attachment 2142323View attachment 2142324
> View attachment 2142330View attachment 2142332
> ...


Yorkie....u really are dialled in m8......you know your shit....Im just lucky Ive got good genetics. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

They're about 3 months old and the tallest is around 2 feet tall from the top of the pot, they're going into 15litre final pots under 1000w in a 3 square metre tent.

They've had a tough time, the lab's been moved 3 times and I've just sorted a PH problem that's taken 3 weeks to fight.
They should perk up this/next week.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

fuck trees.....I still giggle at the thought of your last transport. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

The Topped Nemesis is looking kicked to fuck though.

8 days ago.......


And today.......


The wound where "knobhead Helper" snapped it in half down the centre (we've all done it) hasn't really healed properly and it's suffering. 
I might have to make some big clones out of it or I'm thinking chop both stems off clean all the dead tissue away and graft both stems back on with clean wounds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I still giggle at the thought of your last transport. lol


Fucking Chuckle Bros, "To me, to you, to me, to you".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> or I'm thinking chop both stems off clean all the dead tissue away and graft both stems back on with clean wounds.


Look at me, applying a fucking field dressing. "Man down! man down!"..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking Chuckle Bros, "To me, to you, to me, to you".


Reason I giggle coz I can relate........Situations.......I could tell a few.....but your one made/still makes me giggle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Give me 2 mins and I'll tell you a belting story, true as I'm sat here.

Better than the transport one Billy, I kid you not!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

So my bird is a freelance private interpreter Polish-English, she's mates with a Lithuanian girl who also interprets. They work for the same agency.
My bird was talking to this girl about a job she got sent to do in London, it's a crown court case and the clients name is all she knows before arriving. No other information is given (for obvious reasons).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

So this girl has to interpret live in court without knowing anything about the case.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

This Lithuanian guy has taken a coach from Scotland to say, Luton.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm lost. Did you forget the rest of the story?  Or am i just missing something? Anoher Asahi and maybe i'll notice the joke?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

He gets bored on the coach and decides "Fuck it, I'll have a wank"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

The coach stops at his destination and he's stuck for somewhere to put the "mess", so as he's getting off he flicks his hand as he walks down the isle of the coach.
The "mess" hits an Arabic woman who is asleep in the face.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, this is startin to get entertaiing nowe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

She wakes up sometime later to a messy face, thinks "Fuck, I've been molested in my sleep!" and gets the police called.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Some months later the Lithuanian guy has to go somewhere were a DNA swab needed to be taken, maybe a Hospital or he got arrested I don't know anyway......


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

...........................


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

hahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

The DNA matches the "sample" that the police took from the Arabic woman on the coach and he gets arrested for suspected rape/indecent assault.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

The only way to get off the hook for the indecent assault charge was for him to tell the real story and get the CCTV footage of him "flicking" his hand from the coach company!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

"i didn't rape anybody, i had a wank and threw it on her face by accident!"


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

I hop my flatmate doesn't try and get his milk out of the fridge without undue care and attention. Whenever it rains for some reason my kitchen get's inundated by slugs, i, well i'm drunk, and iu had a packet of seasalt, tread carefully fella!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Last week my girlfriend had a job at a Leeds Police station for a Polish guy who got arrested for growing weed from a seed he found in the Police confiscation skip. That's a story I'd have to type up though, it's unbelievable.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Weed seed which he grew.
Live AK47 rounds.
laptops.
Bag of unknown white powder (about 1/2kilo).
Bag of green vegetable matter.
A cross bow.
And an Air rifle.

All of which came from a Police evidence skip, he found em!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yorkie im pissed as a cunt and just wasted 5 min of my time to read that u cunt lol ow well on to the next can of stella lol believe it or not ive a lad from our olace thats feom yorkshire and guess wot the cunt is thick as fuck lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

......Keep im.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

still cany beat yer dad and his look after


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

Dead weight mate, your not ditching the car and on yer heals neither.

That was the killer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2012)

A grow, a dad that can't fight his way out of a wet paper bag and 18 stone of cabbage. Just the ingredients needed for a Northern road trip!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2012)

Oooh! Head is bouncin


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

morning u bunch of man-ginas


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2012)

mornin vagasil beads


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

was it just me or was ssb and yorkie in a early state of bro-mance last night? haha


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2012)

They say one in four friends are racist..

It's probably Jamal- The monkey looking cunt.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2012)

My doctor told me to stop drinking...

Then he told me to stop laughing.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was it just me or was ssb and yorkie in a early state of bro-mance last night? haha


lol, ah just read the last few pages...yeah...it does seem that way mate.


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

mornin uk  hope alls good on this mmmm better day


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

abit off drunken man love i reckon haha.
they wana b careful or next lonely night on riu they may wake up together haha
morning delvite


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

well been up this morn early n re did my scrog net, tied the sc down a bit more................................................... bro-mance......................man love.........................im in the wrong place


----------



## dura72 (Apr 28, 2012)

well im off out inna bit for another comm service shift, shoulda been out on thursday but i was hungover as fuck so i couldnt be arsed...only got 4 shifts left so no big deal....gettin a bit jumpy round my way , been a few busts over the last week...4 guys in one fuckin street...the one next to mine...so ive shut shop and im just chillin till the dust settles.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

na u in the right place if u wanna walk like john wayne haha.
u tie and scrog? cool. throw up a pic later fella please if u get achance.
gunna do my netting mon. do u do mini scrogs or that massive screen u shown before?


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na u in the right place if u wanna walk like john wayne haha.
> u tie and scrog? cool. throw up a pic later fella please if u get achance.
> gunna do my netting mon. do u do mini scrogs or that massive screen u shown before?


.........................i do video journal m8  big screen but ive changed the holes, this plant is goin to be bigger than expected  ive did 1 before with the big screen


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na u in the right place if u wanna walk like john wayne haha.
> u tie and scrog? cool. throw up a pic later fella please if u get achance.
> gunna do my netting mon. do u do mini scrogs or that massive screen u shown before?


..............................................like jw ....................[video=youtube;UKvvPDf-z3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKvvPDf-z3w[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2012)

Rough as fuck man....always the same after red wine. Ive even took a pink smartie(400mg Ibroprufen) Time for another me thinks. Mrs is away to her baking class till 1ish. I need to repot my cutting but cany be arsed. Sun is splitting the tress here. Shes going to come back and make me do shit. Fuck


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not too bad this morning, although give it an hour and i'll undoubtedly start feeling rough as shit  walked past the butchers and they've a new sign out, they will cook anything they sell for you be it steak and onion roll, you name it, was fucking tempting. Got a hold of myelf and settled with buying 4 litres of fanta, that should ward off the evils.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

Fucks sake, buzzer went and i thought ooooo, postman, nope, fucking wallie trying to teach me about the bible over the intercom.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2012)

ttt, give me some quality beats.....need uplifted


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

I was actually rather tempted to pull a Dylan Moran and invite him in and put him in his place  I am rather good at the old religious debates courtesy of a lifetime of it 

[video=youtube_share;hBrMmJyVAGk]http://youtu.be/hBrMmJyVAGk[/video]

Can't put the proper clip up, channel 4 is blocked in my country due to copywrite... and people wonder why i don't give TV licensing a fucking penny, bah.


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Fucks sake, buzzer went and i thought ooooo, postman, nope, fucking wallie trying to teach me about the bible over the intercom.


.......................i would of replied over the intercom " this is god all-fookin-mighty, i command you to fuck off"


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

IM you do NOT have a PM because well, you're rubbish, keep on top of that inbox man 



delvite said:


> .......................i would of replied over the intercom " this is god all-fookin-mighty, i command you to fuck off"


Haha, i like it  "Hi, thanks for ringing my bell, were you aware that i am God, just try and disprove it, i thought you were a man of faith! You will surely burn in hell for this"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> ttt, give me some quality beats.....need uplifted


Uplifting you say?

[video=youtube;P7yjmX17U-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7yjmX17U-4[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Xx9aWk3-rKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA74DF13D1F1DCBD0&amp;feature=player_detai lpage&amp;v=Xx9aWk3-rKg[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2012)

Cheers Yorkie.....but I listened to some Stereo MC's earlier and it got me going


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

Stereo MC's? Ooh proper oldschool it is then!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;KnBi-LNM0Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=KnBi-LNM0Og[/video]

..........


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 28, 2012)

how the ukers the day?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;BBsazIACpYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BBsazIACpYM[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> how the ukers the day?


Dandy.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

morning guys,,how is everyone this GLORIOUS saturday? i know fucking shit aint it lol

TTT did it land matey?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

If you made some room in your PM box you'd know and you'd know if you saw my post a page back  (i hereby disproved the use of typing YOU HAVE PM XXXXXX or any other variant in this thread as a means of notification ) WIN

And no, nowt, wasn't expecting it though, if mine took 2 days stood to reason yours would as well 

I'm pretty good, been out and bought stuff for my computers to make things easier, namely an hdmi cable  Could probably have saved £9 if i had bought one off ebay and just been patient  Also lots of shopping for a monster carbonara


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If you made some room in your PM box you'd know and you'd know if you saw my post a page back  (i hereby disproved the use of typing YOU HAVE PM XXXXXX or any other variant in this thread as a means of notification ) WIN
> 
> And no, nowt, wasn't expecting it though, if mine took 2 days stood to reason yours would as well


FUK SAKE now its the weekend sent it 1st class too m8 really fucking sorry,,grr royal mail suks ass

and whats this abouit the disprvation of emails>? u wouldnt know unless u actually ckecked ur email OR unless u got messanger running/?? AND i dont get all my notifictaions on here so pff disproved phooey LOSE


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

Nope, about the PM message being disproved. I notified you via the thread that your PM box was full and you missed it, as such it stands to reason that should i have sent you a PM and instead had stated you have PM, you'd have missed it as well  WIN! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIIIIVE!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, about the PM message being disproved. I notified you via the thread that your PM box was full and you missed it, as such it stands to reason that should i have sent you a PM and instead had stated you have PM, you'd have missed it as well  WIN! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIIIIVE!


na i wasent logged on or pc even turned on,shit i dont even go bak thru the pages unless ther summet wat sounds tastety., besides i gave u my real email so i would ave got told as soon as i booted me shit up via msn IF u had done it that way and after i hear pms getting read i woul have thought been safert

FUK ttt watching man vs food shit u seen sum of the crap on ther like 6lb 2ft long buritos 90 min eating challenge ony 2 peeps ever done it lol
or these wings he ate 10 in 20 mins challenge he got to 2 lol haha u shoudl try that shit


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

I watch that show most evenings  mad stuff! Just makes me want to cook! Looovely. 

And i use PM's, not emails, it's more convenient for me. I don't log onto messenger, wheras i do log onto RIU where it has a big section in your UCP showing you there are PM's  You'll never sway me, noce i've chosen my side on an argument i will fight that side!  more often than it lasts until i'm drunk and then i just get silly


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 28, 2012)

hey howspeople today grows going good? ive decided to use 6 inch tubes for my flooded tube vertical grow  might aswell do it right the first time rather then buying 4 inch then wanting to change to 6 inch be a waste


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeh and im not even guuna go into battle with u coz u just fry my mind

just talking to this nob whos saying autos are besta nd he got like 9 oz of one auto under like 300 led hmmmm


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 28, 2012)

have you lads heard about the auto pots? i seriously need to invest in them, i heard you dont have to fill up the tank for a week at a time! all it will be is keeping a eye on the ph seems very easy! any of you lot using em?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

tokeintuckz said:


> hey howspeople today grows going good? ive decided to use 6 inch tubes for my flooded tube vertical grow  might aswell do it right the first time rather then buying 4 inch then wanting to change to 6 inch be a waste


Sounds good man, off the top of my head i'd say defo get 6 instead of 4 for more availablle space for the root masses. Root balls grow HUGE in hydro.



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and im not even guuna go into battle with u coz u just fry my mind
> 
> just talking to this nob whos saying autos are besta nd he got like 9 oz of one auto under like 300 led hmmmm


Haha, i'm always confronting auto growers, there is not one valid reason they can offer as to why they grow auto's instead of regs 12/12 from seed. All they can ever come abck with is that auto's are getting better, which sure, they are, but they're still watered down genetics and the choice out there is still utter horse shite compared to regular strains available. I mean fucks sake, if you're using any form of decent lighting, that double usage of electricity is definately going to be noticable. If i'm spending twice as much on the electricity, stands to reason i want twice as much bud in return, else i'd just setup another tent and run twice the number of plants for the same leccy usage as 24/0 used with auto's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good man, off the top of my head i'd say defo get 6 instead of 4 for more availablle space for the root masses. Root balls grow HUGE in hydro.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, i'm always confronting auto growers, there is not one valid reason they can offer as to why they grow auto's instead of regs 12/12 from seed. All they can ever come abck with is that auto's are getting better, which sure, they are, but they're still watered down genetics and the choice out there is still utter horse shite compared to regular strains available. I mean fucks sake, if you're using any form of decent lighting, that double usage of electricity is definately going to be noticable. If i'm spending twice as much on the electricity, stands to reason i want twice as much bud in return, else i'd just setup another tent and run twice the number of plants for the same leccy usage as 24/0 used with auto's


he says

how do you figure better yield?(17:20:5
Ice: yield is determined by the enviroment, growers skill and gentics
(17:21:12) Ice: yeild is not determined weither is photo or auto


duh!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> have you lads heard about the auto pots? i seriously need to invest in them, i heard you dont have to fill up the tank for a week at a time! all it will be is keeping a eye on the ph seems very easy! any of you lot using em?


we was talking about tehm yesterday m8 scrol bak a few pages,,they do seem rather cool so maybe il go that way,eevn though was leaning towards the 8 pot wilma TT may have swayed me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he says
> 
> how do you figure better yield?(17:20:5
> Ice: yield is determined by the enviroment, growers skill and gentics
> ...


Haha, yield is determined by genetics, and not photoperiod or autoflowering, correct, but genetics is dependant on auto or photo. Auto genetics on the maret are shite to average, photo genetics on the market are shite to stonking. Let him grow his auto's for lower quality lower yield double the cost 

I went and saw the kittens today  Funky little bastards!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, yield is determined by genetics, and not photoperiod or autoflowering, correct, but genetics is dependant on auto or photo. Auto genetics on the maret are shite to average, photo genetics on the market are shite to stonking. Let him grow his auto's for lower quality lower yield double the cost


yehh es a douche for sure saying he has 35 under sum hi tech led and he gest 8 z shoing pics like these looks flimsey to me

2 autos 8z per one eac he says,im suer thers another plant behind them to make it look bushier


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

auto's are barely lower quality, same as photoperiod plants good phenos n bad ones


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

Auto's are diluted genetics. They cost twice as much to grow, you can't take clones, they grow to one rough set size, the quality of strains out there and choice of strains are completely inferior to the available strains for photoperiod. Alternatively by all means point me to an auto equivelant of livers, dog, exo, psycho... You can't, they don't stand up in any way to those kinds of strains. As i have said, there are some good auto plants around, and they are getting better, but they are nothing in comparisson to the high end strains available as photoperiod.

But even if we ignore quality, and work on the basis that they all produce the same yields, why would you grow something that costs twice as much to grow let alone the cost of having to buy new seeds everytime let alone the cost of having half of those seeds being say, the shit phenotype?



And as you say IM, there are 3 plants in that photo, you can see the red pot fo the third plant at the back if you zoom in.


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Auto's are diluted genetics. They cost twice as much to grow, you can't take clones, they grow to one rough set size, the quality of strains out there and choice of strains are completely inferior to the available strains for photoperiod.


diluted like every bloody strain is crossed with skunk, northern lights blah blah
and the choice dosent mater there not instead of photoperiod they can go together that not what im sayiing
and your right you cant clone them and thats there 1 downfall because if you could thats all people would grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> diluted like every bloody strain is crossed with skunk, northern lights blah blah
> and the choice dosent mater there not instead of photoperiod they can go together that not what im sayiing
> and your right you cant clone them and thats there 1 downfall because if you could thats all people would grow.


Why would people grow something that costs twice as much to grow due to light schedules? As i said, if we're ignoring quality and assuming that they can yield the same, why would i opt to pay £100 a month on electricity if i could do the same thing for £50 a month of electricity, that makes no sense.

And i mean diluted in that people do not smoke ruderilis for a reason  I'd rather my plant was crossed with skunk than it was crossed with ruderillis


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Auto's are diluted genetics. They cost twice as much to grow, you can't take clones, they grow to one rough set size, the quality of strains out there and choice of strains are completely inferior to the available strains for photoperiod.


diluted like every bloody strain is crossed with skunk, northern lights blah blah
and the choice dosent mater there not instead of photoperiod they can go together that not what im sayiing
and your right you cant clone them and thats there 1 downfall because if you could thats all people would grow.

and i good real off a list that could easily compare with livers exo cheese the dog IF you could clones autos like i said there only downfall would be you cant clone.

coming back to what i said autos are not lower quality...still stand by it


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Why would people grow something that costs twice as much to grow due to light schedules? As i said, if we're ignoring quality and assuming that they can yield the same, why would i opt to pay £100 a month on electricity if i could do the same thing for £50 a month of electricity, that makes no sense.
> 
> And i mean diluted in that people do not smoke ruderilis for a reason  I'd rather my plant was crossed with skunk than it was crossed with ruderillis


electricity doesent cost a thing under the sun where autos belong, tell me the last time u flowerd a 11-12 week sativas outside?


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

dosent cost twice as much you can put em under whatever light cycle you want, dont have to be 24/7...but why would you bother with auto's indoors anyway is beside me


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> you cant clone them and thats there 1 downfall because if you could thats all people would grow.





00ashoo said:


> why would you bother with auto's indoors anyway is beside me


Those don't seem to agree with each other  

And you do know that auto's yields are reduced as the light period is reduced, hence why you grow them under 24/0 not 12/12, that's a fairly wide spread and acecpted fact about them 

You enjoy your auto's lol, i'll enjoy the ability to grow proper sativas


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

im not even into autos apart from summer outside, im just saying if you get the right phenos the quality iis fine of corse if you get the lowryder dom ones there gonna suck

like i said good phenos n bad phenos. 
nyc diesel got some good ones
chronic ryder got some good ones
super silver haze got some good ones
and i bet sour diesel haze got some good ones too


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2012)

DOG.





















Peace DST


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> im not even into autos apart from summer outside, im just saying if you get the right phenos the quality iis fine of corse if you get the lowryder dom ones there gonna suck
> 
> like i said good phenos n bad phenos.
> nyc diesel got some good ones
> ...


Hence why regs are better. Once you get that right pheno, you can keep it, and grow it over, and over, and over. every auto you grow it's a crap shoot. That what clone onlies are, imagine finding an auto pheno that was the equivelent of one of the famous clone only strains, and knew that this might be the last time it was ever seen.


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hence why regs are better. Once you get that right pheno, you can keep it, and grow it over, and over, and over. every auto you grow it's a crap shoot. That what clone onlies are, imagine finding an auto pheno that was the equivelent of one of the famous clone only strains, and knew that this might be the last time it was ever seen.


im autistic my communication is below par but that what im getting at
of course photoperiod plants are better in many ways but those few phenos that do get that take after the good clone onlys the sour diesel,haze, nyc diesel are worth something yes you might only get say 2 out of a 5pack, the rest can go into hash.
if you could clone a nyc diesel dom auto that takes 6 weeks to flower thats better than the actual thing that takes 11?12? weeks even if you get more? autos have a time n place


----------



## Vapourize (Apr 28, 2012)

hi all..im having serious issuses here that i cannot seem to fix...hope someone can help???




these are my mothers they have been healthy for the past 2 months untill i took cuttings off them both ,
they kept in a grow tent 600w hps on for 24hrs a day...kept around 18 - 20"
15 - 17 ltr pots with coco
ph 5.8 - 6.5
3ml/ltr of bio grow
1ml/ltr of H&G multienzymes
0.3ml/ltr of H&G root excel
ppm around 1100 - 1300 

any one reconise this at all????? stress related maybe from taking cuttings ????? nute burn???

plus it has just started pistelling like mad, could that be the cause???

hope someone could help

VAPE.....


----------



## Vapourize (Apr 28, 2012)

also i flushed it 2 days ago just incase of salt build up....and the was taken about an hour ago...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

whey up all.
dst the dogs looking good. they the regs??
so zip up plastic sandwich bags work well for clones. 100 per cent success so far haha. just broke the zip n tore lil down sides and had tenting over clone. noticed root yest so chuffed. saved me having to dust off my prop haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 28, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> hi all..im having serious issuses here that i cannot seem to fix...hope someone can help???
> 
> View attachment 2144302View attachment 2144303View attachment 2144304
> 
> ...


surely cloning alone cant do that to plants? unles u used some skanky germed up blade to take cuttings.
im guess some nute lock out or phing and/or a disease but thats just me n my thoughts and i like talk shiet. just ask billy and yorkie haha.
how long they been ill like that ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> hi all..im having serious issuses here that i cannot seem to fix...hope someone can help???
> 
> View attachment 2144302View attachment 2144303View attachment 2144304
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like bleachin mate, you need to give your ladies a sleep.... Can a ask y u got them on 24/0?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 28, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> hi all..im having serious issuses here that i cannot seem to fix...hope someone can help???
> 
> View attachment 2144302View attachment 2144303View attachment 2144304
> 
> ...





Vapourize said:


> also i flushed it 2 days ago just incase of salt build up....and the was taken about an hour ago...


Thats wot flushin and phing cocco does for u jeez look at those poor girls imo it looks like youve been using ph down a little to much can i ask did u use any nutes at all wen you flushed??? if not id be cullin those bitches now and fuck the cocco off !! Wot cocco u using?


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

Vapourize said:


> hi all..im having serious issuses here that i cannot seem to fix...hope someone can help???
> 
> View attachment 2144302View attachment 2144303View attachment 2144304
> 
> ...


......................................looks like a severe case of iron def to me  ..................................View attachment 2144418


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wey up the rest of u muppets lol wots happenin hope i dont see you s lot with girls like that haha just finished feedin me girls fuckin takin the piss 2hours of me life every night gggggrrrrrr fuckin work tomoz and me backs in bits  !!


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wey up the rest of u muppets lol wots happenin hope i dont see you s lot with girls like that haha just finished feedin me girls fuckin takin the piss 2hours of me life every night gggggrrrrrr fuckin work tomoz and me backs in bits  !!


...........get mashed, go to sleep n wake up, get mashed, go to work n get mashed when ya get in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 28, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...........get mashed, go to sleep n wake up, get mashed, go to work n get mashed when ya get in


Haha you mad fucker ive been doin it now for over 10 weeks straight and not had a day off yet lol i can feel a day off soon tho maybe next sunday if the bitch of a gaffa does nt give me her puppy eyes lol ow please u know u like the money haha thats all i get to hear and tbf while im lining my pocket it keeps me off the beer and no stress from misses or kids lmfao ive been smashin pint cans of stella tho and its takin there toll so my alarm clock got smashed yesterday.lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha you mad fucker ive been doin it now for over 10 weeks straight and not had a day off yet lol i can feel a day off soon tho maybe next sunday if the bitch of a gaffa does nt give me her puppy eyes lol ow please u know u like the money haha thats all i get to hear and tbf while im lining my pocket it keeps me off the beer and no stress from misses or kids lmfao ive been smashin pint cans of stella tho and its takin there toll so my alarm clock got smashed yesterday.lol


 a constant intake of the right amount of the right weed will alter your perseption in a good way  haha puppy eyes gotta keep the flow coming in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 28, 2012)

Me na toke weed any more bruv i quit years ago lol and yeah puppy eyes are a killer ill poke her in the fuckers 1 of these days !!


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Me na toke weed any more bruv i quit years ago lol and yeah ouooy eyes are a killer ill poke her in the fuckers 1 of these days !!


 if she's fit tell her to bend over then see how she looks at you


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> it keeps me off the beer


I think i worked out the error of your ways


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 28, 2012)

I av no errors ill av u know ttt lol

she d look alright if u were the honeymonster del if not then your fucked haha


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I av no errors ill av u know ttt lol
> 
> she d look alright if u were the honeymonster del if not then your fucked haha


 haha i had one like that, spitting double of rosi o'donnell .............................View attachment 2144453


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

.................................waynes world, E4, party time, excellent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

WELL THER ME CLONES,THE OTHERDAY WEN I GOT EM IK PUT THE 6400k striplight over em only 24watts, but i had them up nr the light and i left the radiator on behind the box and a duvet on top lol oops,anwys soon as i find a double adapter a small fans going in ther atm the lids propped open so what do u think the cumprit is? or rec imy next move should be


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lmfao ukrg you sure are the cannakilla


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao ukrg you sure are the cannakilla


yeh cant belive i left the shit on like that lmao,theyl pull through no doubt what do u sujjest?


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

yo ic3.................what happend


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

delvite said:


> yo ic3.................what happend


nowt mate,,got em otherday,,they wer qwite young BUT looked nice, anwyays put em in the box with a 64--k 24watt bulb over the top had them quite close at first BT i left teh radiator on behind the box with a duvet thrown over it,,went bak abou 36 hrs later on constant light and they wer like that but wen i opened the box was a mega big hot gust of hot heat so im assuming it was that,
anyways lowered the plants to the bottom of th e box,,was thinking of having the light 24-0 for now,,but im usure what would u suggest?
gunna add a fan and fornow ive left the box open slightly


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nowt mate,,got em otherday,,they wer qwite young BUT looked nice, anwyays put em in the box with a 64--k 24watt bulb over the top had them quite close at first BT i left teh radiator on behind the box with a duvet thrown over it,,went bak abou 36 hrs later on constant light and they wer like that but wen i opened the box was a mega big hot gust of hot heat so im assuming it was that,
> anyways lowered the plants to the bottom of th e box,,was thinking of having the light 24-0 for now,,but im usure what would u suggest?
> gunna add a fan and fornow ive left the box open slightly


.................im gonna go with Phosphorus being locked out by the high temprature..........is it a small space grow, id get some cpu fans


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................im gonna go with Phosphorus being locked out by the high temprature..........is it a small space grow


thats a grow box i made lined in a grow tent for reflection with small strip light at the top,,,fuking divvy leavig the duvet on top and radiator on

so what do u relcon u should do,,i stil got the bottles i cut up for domes from b4 so what u reckon my nexct move should be and light sched?


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

..................................................................would love t giv that thai bitch off waynes world some brit stick


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a grow box i made lined in a grow tent for reflection with small strip light at the top,,,fuking divvy leavig the duvet on top and radiator on
> 
> so what do u relcon u should do,,i stil got the bottles i cut up for domes from b4 so what u reckon my nexct move should be and light sched?


i do all mothers/clones on 18/6 but thats me


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

mother two


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

delvite said:


> i do all mothers/clones on 18/6 but thats me


im not sure if its 100% thingied so i thought 24-0 light for em ,

so il add the fan and put the light on 18-6 and keep the lid open a tad,,jusrt added a humidty metre to keep tabs


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

looks nice ashoo


----------



## delvite (Apr 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not sure if its 100% thingied so i thought 24-0 light for em ,
> 
> so il add the fan and put the light on 18-6 and keep the lid open a tad,,jusrt added a humidty metre to keep tabs


.......................sounds like a plan, just watch them close n they will reward you


----------



## 00ashoo (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks,its a jack hearer cross


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> mother two



same tops as one of mine
:scrathces head: went up to water me main ones and they dont need watering BUT if i leave em the 48 hrs ther droopy needing waternig FOR FUK SAKE i just cat catcha break lmao


----------



## nas2007 (Apr 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wey up the rest of u muppets lol wots happenin hope i dont see you s lot with girls like that haha just finished feedin me girls fuckin takin the piss 2hours of me life every night gggggrrrrrr fuckin work tomoz and me backs in bits  !!


i know how it feels cuz, sometimes gets to much specialy when working and when you have a family!! more reasons to go with autopots!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2144475View attachment 2144476View attachment 2144477View attachment 2144478View attachment 2144479View attachment 2144480
> 
> WELL THER ME CLONES,THE OTHERDAY WEN I GOT EM IK PUT THE 6400k striplight over em only 24watts, but i had them up nr the light and i left the radiator on behind the box and a duvet on top lol oops,anwys soon as i find a double adapter a small fans going in ther atm the lids propped open so what do u think the cumprit is? or rec imy next move should be



[video=youtube;_cw7Pcshero]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_cw7Pcshero[/video]


----------



## futiletoxin (Apr 28, 2012)

Fresh reveggggggg neville haze showing its first trichomes


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

no, not really, although in the group shot there is a Reg dog at the front in the middle of the pic....

morning all.


mad dog bark said:


> whey up all.
> dst the dogs looking good. they the regs??
> so zip up plastic sandwich bags work well for clones. 100 per cent success so far haha. just broke the zip n tore lil down sides and had tenting over clone. noticed root yest so chuffed. saved me having to dust off my prop haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2012)

U sound like yous gettin it tight ic3,


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

stinkiest little seedling I have smelled in a long time. This is my Male Kush (from OG stock) x Exo Cheese.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

Going.To.Have.A.Heart.Attack!

Sooo much double cream.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

morning,,been to chek on me clones and ther getting new growth from the centre so alls getting sorted lmao wat a douche i am, il get the timer on ther soon and on 18-6 and wer sorted!:O:


hows everyone this fucking msreble sunday afternoon,? missus just getting ready to make sunday dinner,,,owww yeh been a cripple does have its advantages indeed it does

i think that dst should put some dog seeds out for free as samples


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

You know what Thought did IC3!!!!

Planted a Brick, Thought He'd Grow A Wall.....

And anyway, there have been loads of DOGs lets loose to people as pets, just need to know the right people I guess, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

DST said:


> stinkiest little seedling I have smelled in a long time. This is my Male Kush (from OG stock) x Exo Cheese.



wot am i missin here? how can u tell thats a male chap? now i ent being thick(well no more then the norm for me) but isnt that to small to show yet? 
1st i thought u must cloned a male and this the early clone but judging by lower leaves its from seed?
mine take a lil longer to show sex.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

DST said:


> You know what Thought did IC3!!!!
> 
> Planted a Brick, Thought He'd Grow A Wall.....
> 
> And anyway, there have been loads of DOGs lets loose to people as pets, just need to know the right people I guess, lol.



na mate dog is just hype and waaaaayyyy verpriced anyways u stil to it,,,i cant in anyway justify spending the money of them seeds absolutely ridiculous lmao so have fun for the price of em them buds better have gold in em


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

Indeed he would not be able to tell so i will make the assumption and say that what he was meaning was that it is a seedling from a male Kush crossed with female Exo, as opposed to a male "Kush x exo"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed he would not be able to tell so i will make the assumption and say that what he was meaning was that it is a seedling from a male Kush crossed with female Exo, as opposed to a male "Kush x exo"


thats what i was thinking,,,sum guys can tell sex before flower but damn thats young lmao,,,


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate dog is just hype and waaaaayyyy verpriced anyways u stil to it,,,i cant in anyway justify spending the money of them seeds absolutely ridiculous lmao so have fun for the price of em them buds better have gold in em


They are a £5 a seed and if you get a good pheno, its yours for life but in your case 20mins. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> They are a £5 a seed and if you get a good pheno, its yours for life but in your case 20mins. lol


fuk of bill even u was new to growing at sum point, but if ud read a page bak mine are getting new growth and look nice...the ones in flower look nice anyways,,,i start shakey but in the end ALWAYS overcome so as one great person once said

FUUUKKKK UUUU!!!

lol

and anyways i thought they was like 4 ton for 3 seeds or sum mad shit?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

over priced? the dog? haha where u shop then? u wanna see price other seed places matey.
bb prices r pukka compaired,esp as the dog is highly rated.
25 quid ten seeds is a bargin and 40 for dog ent bad at all.
ic3 u cheap cheap man haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

where do you get dogs seeds from then?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

and ttt glad u back as i wood been over thinking that haha. yeah i think u r right and i didnt register it in my head haha
cheers


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

u can go sea seeds or breeders boutique site. id go straight to bb site myself tho better priced i think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

hahaha wtf i was thinking of the seeds what are 3 hundred and odd for 10 regs,,who was that one then?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

doggies nuts or woteva?? dunno but i wood punch whoever offered me seeds at hundreds per pack. that or laugh so hard i wood shite myself haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeh thats the one doggiez nuts yeh thats it haha must be a mental block from that fucking moron over ther pff,,them was the ones i was talking about ridiculously overpriced

and TT told u shoulda sent that recorded the other one i sent landed yesterday,,how unlucky is that lol,,but u will have it tomorrow anyways sumemt to look forward to


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

it dont say how many seeds you get for £42. if its just the 1 thats a propper rip off.

has anyone here used the rhino pro or phat filters? are they any good cos my cheep one is failing me now and its only my second grow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> it dont say how many seeds you get for £42. if its just the 1 thats a propper rip off.
> 
> has anyone here used the rhino pro or phat filters? are they any good cos my cheep one is failing me now and its only my second grow


shit ive never even used my carbon filter,by the time i get round to riggkng that fucker up il have to reactivate the carbon lmao,as long as the winders are closed u cant smell it donw the path so that does me


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

it does say mate the dog is ten fem seeds. section top asking if fem or reg and number u want starting at ten i think.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

any body here tried use a plant support rings?
with the tripod off legs with it? thinking using them for my scrogs and pop netting over the top.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats the one doggiez nuts yeh thats it haha must be a mental block from that fucking moron over ther pff,,them was the ones i was talking about ridiculously overpriced
> 
> and TT told u shoulda sent that recorded the other one i sent landed yesterday,,how unlucky is that lol,,but u will have it tomorrow anyways sumemt to look forward to


Recorded does nothing but add the requirement of a signature. It is still 1st class mail. I can post 1st class to near anywhere, it is overnight, posting to you takes 2 days for some reason and vice versa, was the same time period lat time IIRC. And if it had been recorded then i would not be getting it period due to working hours. I do not get such a thing as a lunch break to pop to the post office to pick it up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit ive never even used my carbon filter,by the time i get round to riggkng that fucker up il have to reactivate the carbon lmao,as long as the winders are closed u cant smell it donw the path so that does me


u should use it m8


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

i wish i could get away without using it. i love the smell but with all the visitors i get i dont want them smelling anything.

i looked on that bb first and i couldnt see it on there, i found it in sea of seeds tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

id still order from the site myself matey. it easy to follow site also matey.
sure u will suss the bb site out soon enough. isnt sea seeds the dog selling at 50?
its 42 i think on bb site


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2012)

and you have just missed the promotion by a day


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah thats the prices. have you read the write up about it going hermie? fuck that lol

i wont be ready for another 2 weeks anyway but i dont know what to do. a mate has promised me chronic cuttings but hes already let me down. i got to time it right cos im off on hols in september and i want the next run dried by the time i go


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

£50 on BB as well but SoS having the advantage that you will get a bunch of free seeds as well i think



2x Top 44 Regn/a1FREE 




2x Kc Brains Leda Una Regn/a1FREEno imagen/a1FREE




2x Purple Bud Regn/a1FREE




2x Lemoneese Reg (cheese x lemon)n/a1FREEno imagen/a1FREE




2x Breeders Boutique Casey Jones S1 Fem 


Seems to make more sense to go SoS for em, means you also get some BB freebies


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> £50 on BB as well but SoS having the advantage that you will get a bunch of free seeds as well i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you ever grown that dog? the write up saying about the chance of a hermie is putting me off. ive always given away my free seeds, ive only got room for 5 plants and havent fancied running my free seeds


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2012)

BB wil chuck in loads of freebies aswel


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

its 42 ttt. if u click on the dog on site that states 50 quid it goes to next screen with price 42. have a look. same for the 30 quid seeds on 2nd screen they 25?
at the check out its the 2nd price. mayb they having teething problems with site?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

£42 without VAT "Ex Tax: £42.02"


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

owwww i see hahahah.
where wood i b without ttt breaking things down for me haha


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> owwww i see hahahah.
> where wood i b without ttt breaking things down for me haha


 .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

well using the oven for 1st time wat a fuking chew
1st-- main oven woudnt light until clock was set??duh wtf silly 
2nd its auto spark so wen u trun it between gas 6 and 9 on main oven its autosparks to ignite which is a chew also,plus u occasionally get the odd spark cliking away
3rd u have to get on the floor to chek if the ovens lit 
4th- so many bad reviews on the net its NOT even funny now its like im just waiting for the fucker to break loll 
but the reviews wer kinda old so im hoping coz ours in brand new the kinks have been ironed out

so whos that TT on the pic? u and ur proderjae?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

fear me and you shall receive...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> fear me and you shall receive...


aww fuk of with the jesus shit T mate its fuking sunday giz a break lol never had u down as god squad matey





[h=6]So sad...Please, put this on your status if you have dated, known, or are related to, married to (or divorced from) have children to someone who suffers from being a fucking idiot. We all need to understand, being a fucking idiot is real and must be taken seriously. You could be sitting next to a fucking idiot right now. There is still no known cure for being a fucking idiot, and sympathy does not help. Sometimes a piece of 2x4 to the back of the head helps, but not a lot. But we can raise awareness! 53% won't re-post this because they don't know how to copy and paste!!! ;0)[/h]


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

i will never recieve u dogy fecker haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 29, 2012)

haha i ment dodgy haha
but a doggy fucker is amusin so i shall leave it there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

ffs its quiet in here today wtf no1 here?

helllooooo? i know sum1 who will be

SO im on 30mbps and download a film in 3 mins? any doubters? lol i bet i can think of 1


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

No doubters at all, just someone to point out your lack of understanding of internet speeds 

I'm drinking beer eating pork scratching and watching big bang theory. Just downloaded HD lord of the rings as i've not seen any of em since their release, Guns of Navarone, and all of Man vs Food


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No doubters at all, just someone to point out your lack of understanding of internet speeds
> 
> I'm drinking beer eating pork scratching and watching big bang theory. Just downloaded HD lord of the rings as i've not seen any of em since their release, Guns of Navarone, and all of Man vs Food



haha thought d be loytering sumwer lol i guess wer ust the boring farts who have nowt better to do,well speaiking for myself ther like fuking gimpy eric here this ovens well fucking slow been reading sum awful reviews about it,,hope ther worng but my luck i fucking doubt it


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol, i always make a habbit to research what i'm buying beforehand, not after the purchase  You'd think for £500 it would be pretty fucking good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, i always make a habbit to research what i'm buying beforehand, not after the purchase  You'd think for £500 it would be pretty fucking good


ahh ther was a error in my pricing(she didnt tell me) £599 BUT intrest free we had to by 170 qwid extended 5yr garuntee

FUKING WANKERS
but some of the reviews wer a yr or so old so im HOPIN theyve ironed out the kinks..BUT I GARUNTEE U A DAY BEFORE THE 5YRS Is up the fuker will blow up,,

and my speds and stuff wer bang on!ur


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

You do know that extended warranties are a scam yes?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot am i missin here? how can u tell thats a male chap? now i ent being thick(well no more then the norm for me) but isnt that to small to show yet?
> 1st i thought u must cloned a male and this the early clone but judging by lower leaves its from seed?
> mine take a lil longer to show sex.





IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate dog is just hype and waaaaayyyy verpriced anyways u stil to it,,,i cant in anyway justify spending the money of them seeds absolutely ridiculous lmao so have fun for the price of em them buds better have gold in em


You are thinking of the wrong people......don't worry, no need to apologise, it's only the internet. And if you think the DOG is overhyped, you need your head seeing to as well as yer foot! lol....sorry, that was below the belt.....and the sock....lol.



tip top toker said:


> Indeed he would not be able to tell so i will make the assumption and say that what he was meaning was that it is a seedling from a male Kush crossed with female Exo, as opposed to a male "Kush x exo"


Correct.



tip top toker said:


> £50 on BB as well but SoS having the advantage that you will get a bunch of free seeds as well i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The advantage being, if you had bought in the 420 week then bb would have given you 50% off.....and also thrown in a load of freebies ( a whole pack of Casey, some new Tester packs (UK crosses as well)...but anyway, what do I know.....I just create fukkin hype..



mrt1980 said:


> have you ever grown that dog? the write up saying about the chance of a hermie is putting me off. ive always given away my free seeds, ive only got room for 5 plants and havent fancied running my free seeds


They are just honest, unlike all you other Feminized seed producers. I am not going to come out and tell you a product is 100% clear of a trait when it isn't. But if you are a good grower then you will get through this no problem. I have been growing the Headand for a number of years and its the mother that held the trait. But it's easy to manage and after you go through a cloning process and run a steady shop, no problem.

And BTW, don't want to hype it, but it will be out of stock very soon.....

Peace and Happy Queens Night if you are in Holland.

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

DST, if you throw in lots of freebies, you should make this known. Either you are working on the presumption that all your sales will be as a result of people reading about you and your posts on this forum, which to me seems a bad business model, or you are not letting people know they get freebies, which doesn't seem like a good business practice. Seedbanks advertise their promotions and freebies on thier site for a reason. I'm not bashing BB, just thinking that there can be things done in a lot more clear manner which would be a positive thing for the business, such as advertising that they get freebies, or as said earlier, simply the act of stating how many seeds you get per packet, Dog just states the price and nothing more, 1, 5, 10? And not meaning to be fussy but eh webshop button on the main page after accepting that you are 18, it doesn't work and clicking on the seeds takes you to the desription page not the webshop. Just a bit of feedback


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

dinner time!

yeh i know the warrenties are shit but hell if it lasts 5yrs then il fuk it up for a new one,,cant be that bad ,,,yeh and that was the only way could get intrest free SCAMMING CUNTS


bl


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2012)

My eyes are bigger than my belly. Eaten way too much.......ironic how the DOG smells like cat pish


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes TTT, I understand that, but when the site just had the address put on it correctly yesterday I think time is a key factor. All the people involved in BB have their our own jobs/business and people keep thinking this is some sort of big fukking business lets take over the World thing (sorry about the rant, I am sick of telling this to cunts in grow shops), but it is something that some friends have started as a hobby, and in my mind that is a good thing in business, love the thing you do!! Build at the speed you can and also at the speed you have the ability too. Build reputation the right way, not by just giving people a load of free shit all the time and advertising a whole load. Rome was not built in a day, and at the end of the day, the Romans where defeated, lol. 
The website is new, it will take time to iron things out.........thank you for your suggestions though.
DST


Anyway, promotions and stuff like that I am sure will come when the heads at BB get it together.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2146180dinner time!
> 
> yeh i know the warrenties are shit but hell if it lasts 5yrs then il fuk it up for a new one,,cant be that bad ,,,yeh and that was the only way could get intrest free SCAMMING CUNTS
> 
> ...


Well no, there was an alternative way of getting it interest free


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well no, there was an alternative way of getting it interest free


well yeh just dont pay for the fucker problem solved hahaha

watching one foot in the grave pmsl gotta love gold

CHEAPEST nicotine patches




going to chek on me plznts


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well yeh just dont pay for the fucker problem solved hahaha
> 
> watching one foot in the grave pmsl gotta love gold
> 
> ...


PMSL at the irony of what you are watching


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

waht do u think? mite make my own thread as a journal maybe but u can see the new growth on the clones so the hiccup obv was a divvy mistake

i WONT make the mistake with the livers and psycosis im getting,,im sure thats what he sed im geting lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like they'll do just dandy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Looks like they'll do just dandy


i like i sed before i may have shakey starts,nrll killing stuf n whatnot BUT i always get it together,stil dont have a clue wat plants what but fuk it who cares,,donkey is already smeling of the good stuff bloody awsome,doin a res change tomorrow gunna add alll me shit pk and some of that powder stuff what yorkie left me




tip top toker said:


> PMSL at the irony of what you are watching



lol u wanker i just understood wtf ur talking about LMAO


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2012)

I couldn't help myself  I figured it had to be said lol, brought it upon yourself that time one might say lol, i'd be a daft twat not to seize the opportunity


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I couldn't help myself  I figured it had to be said lol, brought it upon yourself that time one might say lol, i'd be a daft twat not to seize the opportunity


yeh only took 1hr and 15 mins for me to clik onto it

made a thread was bored, i said i wouldnt do one but hell ther looking sweet https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/524467-my-donkey-dick-grow-journal.html#post7368452


*aND im not cleaning them dishes til ther all stacked!

fuking women how hard is it to stak and scrape plates u know!

im a disabled man 

lol


i see our pal snitch has gone over to the irish thread LMAO hes a douche but the best part,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ther actaully giving it the time of day! unreal

nite guys rip of devilinsides up so gunna watch it since u set of boring bastards have gone bed

nitey nite!

*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fucken dead as a doh doh on here u knobs wots up no fuckin drama u sausages u need a good kick up the bollox all of ya weres sambo wen i need him?? Lol
mdb big game tonite lad biggist derby game eva i smell victory for united rooney to score first and city to start cryin about a decision that did nt go there way lmfao 3-1 united ive £100 on it with ladbrooks so i hope they do us proud


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2012)

yo cheds, was thinking of you and your grow and your 2 hours per night, fukkin incredible lad. Any thoughts on changing that up? I was thinking, 30% bigger pots got to save you at least the same in water, i.e might free up a couple of days for you. Man, I water 2 times per week dude....i would be going insane with 2 hours of watering per day as well......(it does make it harder to deal with environment, but might be worth thinking of (if only for your sanity! lol)


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

mornin uk, just checked big bang, still yellowing but more bud  sc is now growing horizontal so my training is paying off oh and noticed the fattend main stem  so what up fkrs


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

morning all
cheds big match today ent it?
dont forget wen man u over took man city in table and had few points cushion u said i was talking shite and man u wood win the prem and if they didnt u wood eat ya hat? well im the sort who expects deals b kept hahahahahahaahaha
off shops today grab a spare bottle red sauce to send ya matey hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you ever grown that dog? the write up saying about the chance of a hermie is putting me off. ive always given away my free seeds, ive only got room for 5 plants and havent fancied running my free seeds


don't doubt the dog Mrt 


DOG purp pheno



































WOOOOOF


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

DST said:


> yo cheds, was thinking of you and your grow and your 2 hours per night, fukkin incredible lad. Any thoughts on changing that up? I was thinking, 30% bigger pots got to save you at least the same in water, i.e might free up a couple of days for you. Man, I water 2 times per week dude....i would be going insane with 2 hours of watering per day as well......(it does make it harder to deal with environment, but might be worth thinking of (if only for your sanity! lol)


Yo dst i dont mind watering everynight. pal but its gettin a piss take tbh pal i was considerin transplanting into 15 litre airpots before i switched to flower but neva did  wot a mistake that was pal !! 
Im like a machanical clock bang on every nite without fail the kettle boils at half six and im onit at 6:40 till 8:40-9:00 +if anythin needs tendin to !!
They are all drinkin 3litres or a tad more everyday in the 6 litre airpots with alittle run-off ive a freind from london comin over tonight to watch us smash city so ill be roping him in to help me feed em so i can get to sit there smellin of lemon and cheese while watchin united v city


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2012)

i'm having too much of a hard time trying to put any sort of bet on the game so i think i'm just going to leave it lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all
> cheds big match today ent it?
> dont forget wen man u over took man city in table and had few points cushion u said i was talking shite and man u wood win the prem and if they didnt u wood eat ya hat? well im the sort who expects deals b kept hahahahahahaahaha
> off shops today grab a spare bottle red sauce to send ya matey hahaha


I tell ya lad united will be up for em tonight pal city wont know wots hit em mate believe me united are still smartin from the 6-1 bollockin they gave us earlier in the season and the draw against everton aint gonna help citys storie pal believe me its the final of all finals tonight just hope all 22 players stay on the pitch!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm having too much of a hard time trying to put any sort of bet on the game so i think i'm just going to leave it lol


Fuckin newcastle let me down the weekend donny wot happened!!!!! I av to say tho wigan played a blinder mate


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 30, 2012)

Ooooh nice pics Don Gin.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah well, next time Chedz,

Looking forward to a day of deborchery, drinking and smoking. Fukkin belter here today (so far - blue skies!!!!) Brass band pumping out some tunes round the corner at the minute. Queens day, gotta love it! Official holiday celebration, biggest in Holland. Off for a bongo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin newcastle let me down the weekend donny wot happened!!!!! I av to say tho wigan played a blinder mate


wigan wanted it more, simple as that really. on the channel i was watching they gave half time stats and wigan ran their arses off. didn't give us any time on the ball and we just let them play the physical game. kicked lumps out of us too. makes me worry big time about chelski midweek. we turn up like that and they'll do us like they did QPR.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wigan wanted it more, simple as that really. on the channel i was watching they gave half time stats and wigan ran their arses off. didn't give us any time on the ball and we just let them play the physical game. kicked lumps out of us too. makes me worry big time about chelski midweek. we turn up like that and they'll do us like they did QPR.


Yeah matr you ve got 1 hell of a run in i tell ya dont u av city to play to? !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Ah well, next time Chedz,
> 
> Looking forward to a day of deborchery, drinking and smoking. Fukkin belter here today (so far - blue skies!!!!) Brass band pumping out some tunes round the corner at the minute. Queens day, gotta love it! Official holiday celebration, biggest in Holland. Off for a bongo.


Theres always a next ay dst lol only another 26 days till chop im sure i can finish the fuckers off in stlye haha
not a bad day here neither pal a nice 16 degrees with sun on ya back feels like heaven comp to yesterday we had a right howler !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah matr you ve got 1 hell of a run in i tell ya dont u av city to play to? !!


aye our last home game  doubt we'll get any more points


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

so looking like roy chubby hodgson for england role. wot a crock off shite our euros will b. out early i reckon now.
redknapp was my fav for the job


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't doubt the dog Mrt
> 
> 
> DOG purp pheno
> ...


that looks awesome fair play. i might get a set if i can afford a mother tent. im still a noob and the hermie thing is quite scarry, i ran dutch passion white widow fems last grow and i was shitting myself after reading about the hermie with fems. they went alright tho. i want to get 4 strains on the go in a mother tent, im thinking psychosis, white russian, and im trying to figure out what others. at the mo its out of ghs train wreck, livers, exo, a cheese strain but im not sure which 1 and dog.

im going to upgrade my fan and filter but im not sure about what size to get. my current one is 4" and it says it does 187m3/hr. its out of two fans a 6" 420m3/hr and a 8" 750m3/hr. i got a 1.2m2 tent with a 600w light. would the 8" be over kill?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye our last home game  doubt we'll get any more points


Playin like you did the weekend lad i dont think u will but i hope u do city and get yaself in the champions league


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> that looks awesome fair play. i might get a set if i can afford a mother tent. im still a noob and the hermie thing is quite scarry, i ran dutch passion white widow fems last grow and i was shitting myself after reading about the hermie with fems. they went alright tho. i want to get 4 strains on the go in a mother tent, im thinking psychosis, white russian, and im trying to figure out what others. at the mo its out of ghs train wreck, livers, exo, a cheese strain but im not sure which 1 and dog.
> 
> im going to upgrade my fan and filter but im not sure about what size to get. my current one is 4" and it says it does 187m3/hr. its out of two fans a 6" 420m3/hr and a 8" 750m3/hr. i got a 1.2m2 tent with a 600w light. would the 8" be over kill?


not with 2x600 watt cooltubes or hoods lad


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> not with 2x600 watt cooltubes or hoods lad


i was thinking about an air cooled reflector but i got the cheep ds120 and it hasnt got the extra hole for more exraction


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking about an air cooled reflector but i got the cheep ds120 and it hasnt got the extra hole for more exraction


Diy the fucker


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Diy the fucker


im going to try and get another grow out of this tent and then just upgrade to the dr tent. im no good at diy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2012)

hahah that was 1 x 600 man, over 2 of them. i know it's a bit scary thinking about hermies but the dog is all good. yes there's a few naners and a few fem pips from them. but it's al good


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2012)

Got home from work to find the downstairs hallways smelling of a little something something  Now that's what i can an 8th!


----------



## mrt1980 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah that was 1 x 600 man, over 2 of them. i know it's a bit scary thinking about hermies but the dog is all good. yes there's a few naners and a few fem pips from them. but it's al good


is that an old pic? just wondering how much you had out of each plant? have you tried cloning them to see if it stops the male pods coming like it says?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2012)

morning guys,,glad it showed up TT matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah i had near 4 out of each but i did veg a canny while. the cloning did stop the pods but there were still a few pips in the bud. honestly and i do mean honestly there were afew pips in the bud, and i'm glad there were. those pips are fem and if the smoke was anywhere near as good i'll be well happy.

in fact i've just germed those pips so you can see the progress in my sig link if you want.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah that was 1 x 600 man, over 2 of them. i know it's a bit scary thinking about hermies but the dog is all good. yes there's a few naners and a few fem pips from them. but it's al good


now wonder its huge 1 light over 2,, like mine at the monent considering how long IM NOT into flower ther much bigger than im used to but i normally do 8 under the 600,so ofc 2 gunna be monster the donkey dik is already starting to stink,,id just like to know the strain,,just fyi sortov thing.


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

Q: How do you know when you have smoked enough weed ? 

A: When you start looking around for the directions on how to use the lighter..................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2012)

delvite said:


> Q: How do you know when you have smoked enough weed ?
> 
> A: When you start looking around for the directions on how to use the lighter..................


lmao u stoner


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao u stoner


 i called the fire station and said, "Come quick my house is on fire!"

The Fireman asked "How do we get there?"

i said "DUH, in a big red truck!"


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

del u tried using a plant support ring for mini scrogs before?
how the feck r u ukers.
cheds time is ticking. tick tock tick tock i cant wait see u eat ya hat man. hahahahahahahahahah
u a red or brown sauce guy???? promised u a sauce to help wash it down with.
ccccoooooommmmeeeee on city hahahahahha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

most rain in years for a april yet still hosepipe bans hahaha wot a royal fuck up off a country we live


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> del u tried using a plant support ring for mini scrogs before?
> how the feck r u ukers.
> cheds time is ticking. tick tock tick tock i cant wait see u eat ya hat man. hahahahahahahahahah
> u a red or brown sauce guy???? promised u a sauce to help wash it down with.
> ccccoooooommmmeeeee on city hahahahahha


 no but ive been lookin into it, never done a mini scrog


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

great minds think alike. i grabbed 5 the larger size other day. will post pics over week as i try fill screens in. gunna use the pea netting also combine it so have to screens. one to keep plant low and tight and other for scrog.
any tips to fill out screens? never done before


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> most rain in years for a april yet still hosepipe bans hahaha wot a royal fuck up off a country we live


 its because the cant treat it fast enough, they put stuff in n take stuff out. its just another way of getting you.............................its a conspiricy maaaaaan


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> great minds think alike. i grabbed 5 the larger size other day. will post pics over week as i try fill screens in. gunna use the pea netting also comine it so have to screens. one to keep plant low and tight and other for scrog.
> any tips to fill out screens? never done before


 ive re done my large net with smaller holes ( chicken wire ) gunna see how much i can pull of 1 plant only  80x80 screen - 1 x dna sc vegged for 6-7 weeks


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

my area has pipes leaking and all sorts. they need pull finger out big time. only in the uk tho.
dst wen it snows in dam is it (amsterdam) shut down/everything come to a halt like the uk?
or do trams and coachs still run ok?


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

delvite said:


> ive re done my large net with smaller holes ( chicken wire ) gunna see how much i can pull of 1 plant only  80x80 screen - 1 x dna sc vegged for 6-7 weeks


wots sc fella? 
wen u filling screen wood u bend or train taller branchs to fill the edges in? and as bottom growth catchs up fill them in middle?


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots sc fella?
> wen u filling screen wood u bend or train taller branchs to fill the edges in? and as bottom growth catchs up fill them in middle?


 its sour cream ( oririgal sour deisel x g13 haze ) its a good strain im aquinted with  im training atm, shes 1-1/2 foot wide already n catchin up nicely


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahahaha, i feel a little bit bad, but well, i couldn't help laughing my face off. My mate, the pussy whipped one, who proposed to a girl on her 17th birthday, she's up the duff  he's absolutely mortified. What a fucking muppet


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ahahaha, i feel a little bit bad, but well, i couldn't help laughing my face off. My mate, the pussy whipped one, who proposed to a girl on her 17th birthday, she's up the duff  he's absolutely mortified. What a fucking muppet


 ...................................its tale old story m8


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2012)

Chavs will be chavs aye


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

Q: How many uk stoners does it take to change a lightbulb?

A: f**k it, we got lighters


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Chavs will be chavs aye


 they will..............wear baseball caps funny, tuck their socks into their trackys, get attitudes, get masive ear rings, speak slurrly 95% of the time with a " here man am tellin yer" slang and offer to sell you cd players and other electronic stuff for cheap prices - all this is garenteed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ahahaha, i feel a little bit bad, but well, i couldn't help laughing my face off. My mate, the pussy whipped one, who proposed to a girl on her 17th birthday, she's up the duff  he's absolutely mortified. What a fucking muppet


Iis it his like? or yours you stallion? lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

well o well o well my old mucker cheds.
looking like 2 matchs and then a hat eating sess for u my old friend.
haha not over yet but i wood defo get ya hat washed ready matey hhahahahahahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well o well o well my old mucker cheds.
> looking like 2 matchs and then a hat eating sess for u my old friend.
> haha not over yet but i wood defo get ya hat washed ready matey hhahahahahahah


Easy lad easy im countin on donnys and newcastle to rip em apart lad 2 more games lmfao im shittin meself now lol fair play to city they done us like a lipper did u see the stats 0 attemps on goal wtf was fergie up2 shoild av started 442 but no 451 haha they deserve it cant wait to see who we bring in this year now ive said time and time again another striker and a decent midfielder that can boss the game we need roy keane back by the looks of that performance lol come on newcastle come on newcastle lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ahahaha, i feel a little bit bad, but well, i couldn't help laughing my face off. My mate, the pussy whipped one, who proposed to a girl on her 17th birthday, she's up the duff  he's absolutely mortified. What a fucking muppet





cheddar1985 said:


> Easy lad easy im countin on donnys and newcastle to rip em apart lad 2 more games lmfao im shittin meself now lol fair play to city they done us like a lipper did u see the stats 0 attemps on goal wtf was fergie up2 shoild av started 442 but no 451 haha they deserve it cant wait to see who we bring in this year now ive said time and time again another striker and a decent midfielder that can boss the game we need roy keane back by the looks of that performance lol come on newcastle come on newcastle lol



bless ya ur clutching at straws hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 30, 2012)

wow cheds u no wot u the 1st united fan i no show humbleness(if that is such a word?)
a acceptance united not at peak there powers and need afew new signings, i think in the middle park badly. ditch this scholes cant b replaced bs and replace him and gigs to play the lesser teams and new signings for big matches. b young enough get alot years out them to
i no my footy and i said city deserve the league, they looked stronger for 9o per cent the year. it ent over yet but united r struggling also, city r on form at right time.
i hope city do it but it still wide open, but glad city got united in a panic as all the united fans i no was getting really annoying and slating all other teams and saying they won already, its karma. just hope my picks do it this year city for prem,lfc cups and munich for champs.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

i seen this on ebay and thought of the uk thread lol ---> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Budda-Cheese-/120906118959?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c2690f72f#ht_500wt_1023


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

morning all. haha mr green i woodnt b ordering them.
u guys no theres 20 raids a day from last year on canna farms/grow ops. such a waste resources esp wen peeps get away with hit andd runs and peeps getting reduced sentences for all types evil crimes.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all. haha mr green i woodnt b ordering them.
> u guys no theres 20 raids a day from last year on canna farms/grow ops. such a waste resources esp wen peeps get away with hit andd runs and peeps getting reduced sentences for all types evil crimes.


nah i wouldn't go near them mate funny ask fuck tho there's people selling cuttings and everything on there they must be nuts


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

1200 raids a year in Holland on grow ops........

So, we had the most glorious day yesterday for the fetival, and today its back pishing it down. And who said the rich couldn't control the weather eh!! Dutch Queens Birthday, lets have some sunshine!!!

Utd were pretty poor last night, and Fergie showed his age when he lost the plot on the touchline....his mind obviously does not think as sharp as it use to. I have no love for City but I hope they win just to change things up a bit....getting a bit Scottish Premieresque in the English league.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

WTF, clones for sale on ebay...


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i seen this on ebay and thought of the uk thread lol ---> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Budda-Cheese-/120906118959?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c2690f72f#ht_500wt_1023


......................pmsl


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

Defo gonae leave a paper trail....fucking idiots.....they will make an example, unless they got a patsy to setup merchant accounts and shit...........anyway mon the City. Wasn't pretty last night but City bossed it. Not one shot on goal for United....


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

mornin growers...........................so whats the top 10 ebay strains


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

it gets worse ---> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-FEMALE-CUTTING-5-/221013680024?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3375711f98#ht_500wt_1023


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

.....or its a blatant rip......defo rip I say


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Item Location: Preston, Item Pick up only....OMG, they are proper dumb, lol....


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> it gets worse ---> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-FEMALE-CUTTING-5-/221013680024?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3375711f98#ht_500wt_1023


 ...........................................im gonna have a dredge through ebay


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like a bargain though, 5 inches for 99p!!!!


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Item Location: Preston, Item Pick up only....OMG, they are proper dumb, lol....


....................Lancashire hmmmm theres no police or raids there  google it


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

I'll give any willing(or not so.lol) receiver 9 inches for free. lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

nae brains there either, lol....


delvite said:


> ....................Lancashire hmmmm theres no police or raids there  google it


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I'll give any willing(or not so.lol) receiver 9 inches for free. lol


 are you coming on to us bill? mines bigger lmao


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> nae brains there either, lol....


 ahhhh i didnt google that


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Billy often gets mixed up with inches and cm's.....lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

u could say coming on......but I would say cuming over. lol Anyway its a rip them clone sales....gotta be


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

too early for me this type of chat. Bongo time.....


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> u could say coming on......but I would say cuming over. lol Anyway its a rip them clone sales....gotta be


 ( subject change ) i for one wont be ordering, tho he does have good feedback lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Billy often gets mixed up with inches and cm's.....lol.


Damm fucking metric system. lol Ive got a fucking sty in my eye and its bursting ma nut. DOGs are doing just fine. Mother DOG has just been potted in at 15l pot with canna coco pro. Had a bit of an argument with the woman in the local hydro store. I fucking hate how everyone thinks they know the best way to grow. She was saying to me they u should never re use coco as it promotes Hemp disease. I said WTF is that, no accurate answer, other than it effects yield. Aye OK hen....Im getting 1.5oz per plant from rooted clone.....no veg. She said impossible. I then said I know someone who has pulled 6oz+ 12/12 from seed(Del66666) The stupid cow actually started laughing at me. Billy pulled out the iphone, logged on to Dels thread and showed her. Laughing soon stopped and turned to jaw dropping. lol


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Damm fucking metric system. lol Ive got a fucking sty in my eye and its bursting ma nut. DOGs are doing just fine. Mother DOG has just been potted in at 15l pot with canna coco pro. Had a bit of an argument with the woman in the local hydro store. I fucking hate how everyone thinks they know the best way to grow. She was saying to me they u should never re use coco as it promotes Hemp disease. I said WTF is that, no accurate answer, other than it effects yield. Aye OK hen....Im getting 1.5oz per plant from rooted clone.....no veg. She said impossible. I then said I know someone who has pulled 6oz+ 12/12 from seed(Del66666) The stupid cow actually started laughing at me. Billy pulled out the iphone, logged on to Dels thread and showed her. Laughing soon stopped and turned to jaw dropping. lol


 they think because they sell the shit ( most of the time it isnt <-- take it either way  ) they know better. tut tut tut........it dnt take much to prove them wrong when somone who knows about shit walks in


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

haha, she sounds like a funny one mate....everyones an expert eh!! And you can't re-use coco...god almighty I better pull my grow now (since I have been using the same coco for who knows how long), I don't want the dreaded hemp disease, lol.
I was reading contents of a soil bag the other day...among other things. COCO as an ingrediant.


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, she sounds like a funny one mate....everyones an expert eh!! And you can't re-use coco...god almighty I better pull my grow now (since I have been using the same coco for who knows how long), I don't want the dreaded hemp disease, lol.
> I was reading contents of a soil bag the other day...among other things. COCO as an ingrediant.


 sickness is natural but so is curing


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

Oh aye she said you should never smoke or if you touch tobacco with your hands you need to wash them before entering your grow area coz tobacco carries Hemp disease. Honest man. I dont really know a great deal about growing. All I know is plant them, water them(ocassionally, very ocassionally in my case) and chop the fuckers when they look ready. Anybody else any input? lol


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Oh aye she said you should never smoke or if you touch tobacco with your hands you need to wash them before entering your grow area coz tobacco carries Hemp disease. Honest man. I dont really know a great deal about growing. All I know is plant them, water them(ocassionally, very ocassionally in my case) and chop the fuckers when they look ready. Anybody else any input? lol


...................................every grower to his own i say but yes lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Oh aye she said you should never smoke or if you touch tobacco with your hands you need to wash them before entering your grow area coz tobacco carries Hemp disease. Honest man. I dont really know a great deal about growing. All I know is plant them, water them(ocassionally, very ocassionally in my case) and chop the fuckers when they look ready. Anybody else any input? lol


i have a little routine where i like to rub the blood off a live chicken into the stalks off my plants and chant ancient texts naked to the ganja gods.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

i'm not the only one!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i have a little routine where i like to rub the blood off a live chicken into the stalks off my plants and chant ancient texts naked to the ganja gods.


Ive heard of people using goats but never chickens.....does it still work the same?? lol We done a little experiment. On the last grow we cut out the Overdrive boost. No difference whatsoever. Same yield


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]magneto-hydro dynamical activization[/FONT]*


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Advantages*


Vegetation period decreases by 15-20 days, therefore the crops ripe 15-20 days earlier than normally.
Crop production increases from 15-20% to 100%, and in some cases, even more.
Plant disease rates drastically decrease.
Taste of agricultural products improves.
Approximately 30% less water is used for irrigation
Therefore 30% less energy is used in water pipes.
Sea water (salty water) can be used for watering (from 6-8 thousand PPM inclusive) and for some cultures, very salty water can be used (from 15 thousand inclusive).
By magnetizing seeds before sowing and by irrigating them with magnetic water, the need for crop material decreases by min. 30%.
Average of 30% decrease in fertilizer consumption.
Active soil desalination takes place, increasing crop production year after year.

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Ill be tryin the overdrive for the first time this run im a little hessitant as ti wot im gonna achieve if anythin at all so ill try it on half and half i wont but u know a good pk is better than no pk at all i would nt be without hammerhead in any grow believe me billy ive run same everyrhin accept half with and half without hammer and believe me ill not be doin it again


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

Just ordered some there m8.....if yield doesn't improve I might try MDB's "chicken blood/dancing naked" method


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Yah, another convert to the "No need to boost good genetics Club" lol.....I was just saying to cheds, I looked at my booster bottle and just put it back down in the nute box and turned to my frosty wenches and inhaled that dank air!!! Mmmmnnnn, dank air overdrive more like!


supersillybilly said:


> Ive heard of people using goats but never chickens.....does it still work the same?? lol We done a little experiment. On the last grow we cut out the Overdrive boost. No difference whatsoever. Same yield


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just ordered some there m8.....if yield doesn't improve I might try MDB's "chicken blood/dancing naked" method


Im gonna try mdb method i like lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Tbh i want to try the gunolok ot wet eva bollox in bat shit it is lol i think its 4eyes that uses it and its fairly cheap lol so i might try that after usin the overdrive see how much of a diffrence it make to the terpines and obviously weight as this is my honestly goal haha


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

4Eyes, has 3Eyes added an eye of late? lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbh i want to try the gunolok ot wet eva bollox in bat shit it is lol i think its 4eyes that uses it and its fairly cheap lol so i might try that after usin the overdrive see how much of a diffrence it make to the terpines and obviously weight as this is my honestly goal haha


Just put a couple of half bricks in the bottom of the bag. lol Grind a bar of soapbar in it. lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

It's advisable to wear protective head gear when grinding up Soap Bar!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just put a couple of half bricks in the bottom of the bag. lol Grind a bar of soapbar in it. lol


Rofl at u 2


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> It's advisable to wear protective head gear when grinding up Soap Bar!!!


30 euro a kilo in Rabat, Morocco. £1250 here......defo a mask they are wearing. lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

is that the going rate these days....only thing in life that has gone down in price.

I read an article in a magazine years ago called Red Eye. The journalist went out to Morocco to look into the Soap Bar thing. And basically the Soap Bar was actually made in Spain. The decent Moroccan kief and hash is just not economical to send to the UK market, basically because the market is fixed on what they expect to pay (well it was at the time). May be they do the whole process in Morocco now.


----------



## delvite (May 1, 2012)

DST said:


> is that the going rate these days....only thing in life that has gone down in price.
> 
> I read an article in a magazine years ago called Red Eye. The journalist went out to Morocco to look into the Soap Bar thing. And basically the Soap Bar was actually made in Spain. The decent Moroccan kief and hash is just not economical to send to the UK market, basically because the market is fixed on what they expect to pay (well it was at the time). May be they do the whole process in Morocco now.


 heres a good doc m8................................................[video=youtube;AXCKOThtLnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXCKOThtLnc[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2012)

howdy bitches,liers,snitches,nobheads,trolls n the few and sparse half decent folk of the uk thread.....

well im of 2night S.A for a month, staying mainly on a game lodge near pretoria but will be spending a fair ol bit of time in cape twn, going to some super casino in some place called sun city spose to be nice?

was smoking some paki black the other day best hash ive had in yrs that not been made by myself or friends, order arrived 0.21g underweight i complained politely 2day later a whole fresh 2.1g arrives a way of apology for the 1st order being underweight lmao gotta love internet drug dealers well i do anyways.............

got the new grow being looked after, doing a kinda tree run 4 vegged n flowered under 1200 for 3wks then flowered in a 1.2x1.2 in a mix up of pots that i found in me cupboard 2x10ltr airpots, 1x 20ltr airpot, 1x 15ltr normal pot.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 1, 2012)

How things folks? Sambo how long did it take for the flake u got off dutchanbod or whatever ye call him, I've been waitin a week now and no joy, so far I've had charis, gold seal and the yellow pollen, the yellow pollen is hard to beat I reckon, had a few White speakers at the weekend and I'm waitin on this flake along with a few acid from America Lol, gotta luv it!!


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

what do you reacon lads I'm setting up a new grow room and i'm going out 2day to get new carbon filter should i get a one 8"rhino filter or two 6"ikon filters which do you think would do the job better


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How things folks? Sambo how long did it take for the flake u got off dutchanbod or whatever ye call him, I've been waitin a week now and no joy, so far I've had charis, gold seal and the yellow pollen, the yellow pollen is hard to beat I reckon, had a few White speakers at the weekend and I'm waitin on this flake along with a few acid from America Lol, gotta luv it!!


i never used ductbonnd m8 too new and too dutch for my liking? some1 else CLAIMS to have used him many times but i personaly have not i got from safesecureair,italy and cmg83 the safesecureair was from costa rica but not pure as advertised shithot compared to most the crap in the uk but far from pure, i got a 50% refund on that so the g only ended up costing 32quid from italy (thats his username) it was advertised as cut and was but for 30 a g it was 4x the same quality as uk same price stuff.

from cmg83 it wasnt sniffable more smokable if ya get me meaning and he also gave me a huge sample free off charge of a different product to test.

but dutchboond for 1 i never beleive for 1 minit that it 87% i think thats pretty much as close to pure as u can get by lab shit, theres something about W that ur not ever get it 100% pure, also most test are regents test which is just a colour indercating purity in levels of 5-10% so where he get the 87% lab tested my ring hole lolol

did u fe for it already???

ps try spanishflys paki black best ive had on the road, also recommend them defqons best e's ive had in 10+ yrs


----------



## Mastergrow (May 1, 2012)

Fe already sent m8, was looking forward to that shit this week too, goina have too get on to him when
I get home


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

Stop diggin at me Sambo, ur like a child. Grow up! Dutchabod stuff is nice. First few times stuff was primo...really euphoric...last batch turned us into space cadets. Didnt really enjoy. Had to take loads of whisky to take the edge off. PM the guy and ask whats what


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> what do you reacon lads I'm setting up a new grow room and i'm going out 2day to get new carbon filter should i get a one 8"rhino filter or two 6"ikon filters which do you think would do the job better


2 x 6inch lad you ll be better off in the long run!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 2 x 6inch lad you ll be better off in the long run!!


thats wot she said haha


----------



## gaztoth (May 1, 2012)

cant beleve iv no seen that before,wish everyone had that attitude lol


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 2 x 6inch lad you ll be better off in the long run!!


thanks mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 30 euro a kilo in Rabat, Morocco. £1250 here......defo a mask they are wearing. lol



I can possibly find a batch or 2 for £800-£1000 in a couple of months if anybody's interested.




newuserlol said:


> arrived 0.21g underweight



Where did you get your scales that weigh hundredths of a gram from, does the same firm sell ones that do Micrograms cos I need some?. 




mr.green123 said:


> what do you reacon lads I'm setting up a new grow room and i'm going out 2day to get new carbon filter should i get a one 8"rhino filter or two 6"ikon filters which do you think would do the job better



8" Rhino because they use the best carbon (I have a 5" Rhino).
http://www.rhinofilter.com/carbon_faq.html




newuserlol said:


> from cmg83 it wasnt sniffable more smokable if ya get me meaning and he also gave me a huge sample free off charge of a different product to test.
> 
> 
> but dutchboond for 1 i never beleive for 1 minit that it 87% i think thats pretty much as close to pure as u can get by lab shit, theres something about W that ur not ever get it 100% pure, also most test are regents test which is just a colour indercating purity in levels of 5-10% so where he get the 87% lab tested my ring hole lolol
> ...



1) I'm not getting my head round this "it wasnt sniffable more smokable if ya get me meaning", Cocaine ISN'T smokeable hence it's name "Coca"-"ine".
An educated guess tells me this statement means you got coke that LOOKS like crack, a white-ish block that had to be nearly shaved in order to snort? (please correct me if I'm wrong).
If this is the case then your shit IS shit.


2) You are mistaking second hand information.
MDMA can not be produced above 84% purity (by the nature of the beast) and pills are tested for the PRESENCE not purity of MDMA with a Reagent indicator liquid (the same stuff you PH test your Cannabis plants water with).


You can get 100% pure Cocaine Hydrochloride or "Fishscale" as it's aka (hence it's name "Coca"-"ine").


"Fishscale cocaine is a refined and comparatively pure form of cocaine. This description was likely inspired by the iridescent sheen that unadulterated cocaine exhibits, which many associate with the shiny appearance of a fish's scales. Unlike impure cocaine which takes on a flat powdery appearance due to various adulterants, "Fishscale cocaine" isn't a powder, but a crystalline alkaloid that has more in common with pharmaceutical grade Cocaine HCL than other "street level" forms of the drug."


In it's pure form Cocaine HCL is incredibly hygroscopic, meaning that it absorbs all the moisture it can from the atmosphere. This property leads the Cocaine being a soft, wet paste.
When buying Coke you usually don't need to get it tested as you can SEE the difference but if a guy says his gear is then I'm sure if you PM him then he will e-mail you a copy of the test report from the lab, only a real noob would try and test the purity of coke with Reagent.


3) I've got chance of some soft black coming as well for £120 oz and when you have the opportunity to buy pure MDMA from the Road that is cheaper AND cleaner, why the fuck would you ever buy pills?
"It's OK boys, you go for a steak I'm happy with a Maccy D's!"

Unless you're buying them to sell on but then it would be still cheaper, cleaner to buy bulk MDMA and some empty gel caps from ebay and fill your own or buy a cheap pill press and make your own?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 1, 2012)

@SSB, I got my wires crossed m8, it must of been u that recomended ducthanbod, how long did it take for urs to arrive bill


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Yorkie u neva smoked a spliff laced with coke or just burned coke??? If not lad you re missin out of course its smokeable pal !!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

junkie monkeys the lot yas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

cocopuffs we call em cheds. not that i partake in such nefarious activities...


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

do you lot trust this silk road place


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Hahaha coccopuffs lmfao yorkie a fine sprinkle of proper cocaine in spliff or spliff like joint can fuckin mangle u the powder needs to b as fine as if your sniffin pal trust me or it ll get wasted as it wont burn in chunks like it does with crack mate try it its a buzz that mellows u to the seat pal ive smoked many a joint with a sprinkle and tbh loved it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yorkie u neva smoked a spliff laced with coke or just burned coke??? If not lad you re missin out of course its smokeable pal !!


Sorry Chedder no it's not. 
If you have smoked a joint that you assume to be laced with Coke then I can assure you it wasn't, it was either "Crack" or something completely different.

It's scientifically impossible to smoke Cocaine hence it's name "Coca"-"ine", why do you think we have to mix it with Sodium Bicarbonate to make crack?
Crack Cocaine vapourises at only 90 Celsius where as Cocaine HCL vapourises at something like 190 Celsius and degrades at about the same temp meaning that if smoked it simply burns up without any effect.

It can however be vapourised on tin foil like Heroin if you can get it hot enough.


----------



## ae86 grower (May 1, 2012)

yorkies bang on here lads, as a former mixer, i can vouch for everything he`s saying when you open a red rubber wrapper(say that three times fast).. the fishscale coke is very different in sheen to street stuff, normally mix egg white and vodka to make the mixed ones shine like them..


----------



## NEWGREENFINGERS (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys im new to growing and in need of some advice, my plants are 15inch tall and looking good. My problem being my flowering room growth max is 5ft before they would hit my hps, i know they can grow up to x3 their height they are at now, both are over 2 month old about 10 weeks, 1 a uk blue cheese and the other a northern light. I want to put them into flower but im waiting on my clones to take root then im putting them in there, but if they dont root and my girls are left longer im going to be pushing it for their height getting to much in the flowering room the pic on the left is the flowering room the other my veg room id love to hear from you guys this site has been so helpful so far so i have full confidence in my fellow members advice


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

You have several options here I think.
Flower them now and hope the clones root soon. Worse case scenario if they don't you can just take a clone from one of the plants in flower. Yes it is possible, and works just as well.
You could top the plants. This will slow the vertical growth down somewhat. And you will then be faced with 2 main colas. With a cheese hybrid this is always a good thing.
You can train the plant as you require it. Cannabis plants are quite flexible and there are various training techniques (LST - low stress training) for one which you can do to reduce height and control canopy.
From which you could then suggest doing a screen (which you might want to think about for future grows if you plan on doing any). A screen, or SCROG can give excellent results yield wise, and are also great for controlling height.
Just some of the many things you could do....
good luck,
Peace, 
DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry Chedder no it's not.
> If you have smoked a joint that you assume to be laced with Coke then I can assure you it wasn't, it was either "Crack" or something completely different.
> 
> It's scientifically impossible to smoke Cocaine hence it's name "Coca"-"ine", why do you think we have to mix it with Sodium Bicarbonate to make crack?
> ...


Haha you ve just contradicted yaself there mate read ya post again !!
Ive been in the white game for aslong as canna pal believe me if u cant smoke it why do peeps do it were not all daft cunts even tho you d like to be right cocaine can be smoked fact read up on sum of the drug sitrs and it ll tell ya straight pal im no dumb cunt were gettin high is concerned if its not smokable it must of been the fag that got me high lmfao jeez just google and im sure you ll change ya mind !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2012)

......................


Don Gin and Ton said:


> pic galoreView attachment 2149031View attachment 2149032View attachment 2149033View attachment 2149034View attachment 2149035View attachment 2149036View attachment 2149037View attachment 2149038View attachment 2149039View attachment 2149040View attachment 2149041View attachment 2149042View attachment 2149043View attachment 2149044View attachment 2149045View attachment 2149046View attachment 2149047View attachment 2149048


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

yer can smoke coke on foil or ina spliff im sure we used t put sniff in joints>?
anyways just bought a 14.1mp camera with 8gb mem card for a teenth! fuking bonus now can start takeing some decent shots of me plants,
got 2 more clones cummin tomoz either 2 livers or 2 exo or 1 fo each lmao eitherway2 more to my collection!

yorkie what did u say put in the res matey? fucked if i can remember, 10 litre,.

and that weeds getting better,he started at the bottom of the plant and now wer to the propper buds so that taste has gone and it actaually fucks u up like we sed its a heavy creeper!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 1, 2012)

yorkshire man i just ordered a set of scales thats says it does 0.01g on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pocket-Digital-Scales-0-01g-ozt-oz-precision-weighing-fag-pack-gold-silver-0-1-/160787128095?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&var=&hash=item6b1e22bf80


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha you ve just contradicted yaself there mate read ya post again !!
> Ive been in the white game for aslong as canna pal believe me if u cant smoke it why do peeps do it were not all daft cunts even tho you d like to be right cocaine can be smoked fact read up on sum of the drug sitrs and it ll tell ya straight pal im no dumb cunt were gettin high is concerned if its not smokable it must of been the fag that got me high lmfao jeez just google and im sure you ll change ya mind !!


You read the post again, there's no contradiction.
This is not a matter of opinion chedder this is science, please point to these drug sites you mention that can give factual evidence not opinion based on speculation because I'm no dumb cunt when it comes to chemistry.


Google it I'm sure you'll change your mind!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

PM yorkie...................................


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2012)

Smoking cocaine as is *will *get you high. But you will be wasting the majority of the cocaine used, for the reason, as stated by Yorky, that it's deterioration point is so close to it's burning point. So in essence you are both correct.

Welcome another invalid to the thread  Chopping some parsley, chopping some parsley, chopping some finger. Straight to the bone. Who the fuck made that knife so bloody sharp! :/ doh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie what did u say put in the res matey? fucked if i can remember, 10 litre,.
> 
> and that weeds getting better,he started at the bottom of the plant and now wer to the propper buds so that taste has gone and it actaually fucks u up like we sed its a heavy creeper!


1) 2 heaped teaspoons of the Mono-Potassium Phosphate (the one that looks like little shards of glass not the one that looks like washing powder) per 10 litres.

2) There's no point telling me that now, first impressions mate!



mrt1980 said:


> yorkshire man i just ordered a set of scales thats says it does 0.01g on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pocket-Digital-Scales-0-01g-ozt-oz-precision-weighing-fag-pack-gold-silver-0-1-/160787128095?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&var=&hash=item6b1e22bf80


I need micrograms mate or at the very least milligrams but good quality, milligrams =  0.001 gram.​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

We shall agree to disagree, I'm not bricking my head anymore.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> there's no point telling me that now, first impressions mate!



lol i know fella just letting u know,cant bel;ive how much he fucked it up, its selling well anyways.only doing halfs n stuff so fuk it
but its ther if u want any buddy 

fo scales go for tanita ones the tha black ones with gold writing,,theyl set u back about 100 qwid but ther the best most acuarate scales out ther

ARRGGHHH just bidden on this motherboard,,never noticed was spares or repiar,,never had a mobo with 6 ram slots either!gunna get ready for the big change from my amd quad BE to intel i7(gunna be fucking expensive


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

anyone in here using silk road does it work


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

afew r and it ment b fine. i decided against it but that just me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> afew r and it ment b fine. i decided against it but that just me


u mean ur MISSUS made u decide agaist it LMAO bitchwupped our mdb bless his cotton socks


----------



## mr.green123 (May 1, 2012)

it just seems to good to be true dont it


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean ur MISSUS made u decide agaist it LMAO bitchwupped our mdb bless his cotton socks


na mate prices and dont want my ip addy going to dodgy site that prob being monitered. end day nothing 100 per cent save even secret net.
haha my mrs dont care wot i ordered as she knows im sensible and dont do any class a anymore nor for 4 odd year i think now.
u the pussywhipped one u even admitted it other week hahahah.
i dont want alot opium or coke or crack and the weed is daft prices also i dont smoke hash esp if from some 3rd world country. haha but that just me. plenty others could get alsorts things off interest to them.
if they did ozs highgrade 180 oz off some tropic kush or something pure evil to smoke or there bouts id order a bucket load


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na mate prices and dont want my ip addy going to dodgy site that prob being monitered. end day nothing 100 per cent save even secret net.
> haha my mrs dont care wot i ordered as she knows im sensible and dont do any class a anymore nor for 4 odd year i think now.
> u the pussywhipped one u even admitted it other week hahahah.
> i dont want alot opium or coke or crack and the weed is daft prices also i dont smoke hash esp if from some 3rd world country. haha but that just me. plenty others could get alsorts things off interest to them.
> if they did ozs highgrade 180 oz off some tropic kush or something pure evil to smoke or there bouts id order a bucket load


its 100% encryptedinfact its 110% hence using tor,,so no u dont get tracked its impossible,but yeh i get ya on the whole class A thing,,my man wants to order all sorts and hes like wer gunna get fucked up BUT i dont do class A no matter how exotic it is, fucking pear pressure eh,wankers

no i wrote im butchwupped so she seen it,,,SHE AND ME KNOWS im the man,,,nuff sed lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2012)

I went through a stage but cant b fucked anymore......


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Smoking cocaine as is *will *get you high. But you will be wasting the majority of the cocaine used, for the reason, as stated by Yorky, that it's deterioration point is so close to it's burning point. So in essence you are both correct.
> 
> Welcome another invalid to the thread  Chopping some parsley, chopping some parsley, chopping some finger. Straight to the bone. Who the fuck made that knife so bloody sharp! :/ doh.


ay ive been round the block long enough to know it works pal i dont need any1 tellin it does nt all ill say is wen ya nose has had enough u smoke the shit meanin i had more zhan enough to waste haha fuck messin around with petty gs ive only eva brought ques and up to 9s so waste was good for wasted lmfao



The Yorkshireman said:


> We shall agree to disagree, I'm not bricking my head anymore.


not arguing with ya mate try it you ll soon change ya mind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> not arguing with ya mate try it you ll soon change ya mind


I have, back when I didn't know any better. It was about the same time I tried to smoke Amphetamine Sulphate and crushed up E's.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have, back when I didn't know any better. It was about the same time I tried to smoke Amphetamine Sulphate and crushed up E's.


shit man bak in the day rushing on a good E smoking one was like a rush every drag fuking awsome,,,neevr tried smoking whizz tho was always in paste so would have ben pretty hard


----------



## mrt1980 (May 1, 2012)

ive smoked some E's back in the day and it done the job. not as good as just taking it tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive smoked some E's back in the day and it done the job. not as good as just taking it tho


na but wen ur already up on a E amoking one is fucking awsome
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AMD-Bulldozer-FX-8-Eight-Core-8150-Black-Edition-3-60Ghz-Socket-AM3-Processor-/200743197329?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item2ebd3a1a91
thinking of buyijng one of these wen harvestts in TT wat ya think


----------



## Mastergrow (May 1, 2012)

Snorting a pill gives u a good drive too, I mine back in the day we had a big bag o them and by the time we got to the bottom it's was just all dust.....only one thing for it then lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Smoking cocaine as is *will *get you high. But you will be wasting the majority of the cocaine used, for the reason, as stated by Yorky, that it's deterioration point is so close to it's burning point. So in essence you are both correct.
> 
> Welcome another invalid to the thread  Chopping some parsley, chopping some parsley, chopping some finger. Straight to the bone. Who the fuck made that knife so bloody sharp! :/ doh.





The Yorkshireman said:


> We shall agree to disagree, I'm not bricking my head anymore.


smokin amphet and crushed up pills lmfao yorkie lad how on earth did ya get on with the phet rofl best way to take pills is the same way u take cocaine bro straight up the nose but ill tell ya if they are good fuckers its not advisable to do so lol believe me i learned the hard way and canny remember a thing other than i was tellin a lad i was gonna od hahaha ive smoked crack that was washed back with omionium and it was a hospital job as it burned me fuckin throut to pieces ive seen pals take coke through pin and they reckon it a good hit but it just aint my thing and your tellin me you neva felt a thing through smokin coke ??? Come on lad if u neva did u obviously neva crushed it good enough and then no your not gonna get high and waste a piece of decent coke imo ive done the same no biggy and it was wen i first started takin the stuff tbh amphet i dont take but same again ive seen pals take it through the pin or bombed the fucker theres always more than 1 way to take each drug its is totally up to the individual imo all im sayin is i smoke coke and tbh it was good shit nothin like snortin as it was more of a laid back approach to the buzz were as sniffin the stuff would shut me up for a good half hour if it was good enough we used to get stuff that was yellow and a waxy sort of coke but boii it ised to melt ya face off and had the ability to get u in a pickle the same as crack does!!!! Can i just say my past is well and truelly in the past lol and im not proud of the shit i put my fam through but you ve gotta be in it to win it lmfao



The Yorkshireman said:


> I have, back when I didn't know any better. It was about the same time I tried to smoke Amphetamine Sulphate and crushed up E's.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 1, 2012)

i blame the yanks to b honest


----------



## futiletoxin (May 1, 2012)

OMFG cheddar, funny read, that's some mad shit right there, tbh screw all them dirty drugs man, respect that it's in the past though, unless you're a bullshitting crack whore  just playing lad  its all about the psychedelics for me and the odd bag of MDMA


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 1, 2012)

Ay lad i av the odd line now and then abd beer and thats me i dont even toke anymore fuck the drugs im a better person without em !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> smokin amphet and crushed up pills lmfao yorkie lad how on earth did ya get on with the phet rofl best way to take pills is the same way u take cocaine bro straight up the nose but ill tell ya if they are good fuckers its not advisable to do so lol believe me i learned the hard way and canny remember a thing other than i was tellin a lad i was gonna od hahaha ive smoked crack that was washed back with omionium and it was a hospital job as it burned me fuckin throut to pieces ive seen pals take coke through pin and they reckon it a good hit but it just aint my thing and your tellin me you neva felt a thing through smokin coke ??? Come on lad if u neva did u obviously neva crushed it good enough and then no your not gonna get high and waste a piece of decent coke imo ive done the same no biggy and it was wen i first started takin the stuff tbh amphet i dont take but same again ive seen pals take it through the pin or bombed the fucker theres always more than 1 way to take each drug its is totally up to the individual imo all im sayin is i smoke coke and tbh it was good shit nothin like snortin as it was more of a laid back approach to the buzz were as sniffin the stuff would shut me up for a good half hour if it was good enough we used to get stuff that was yellow and a waxy sort of coke but boii it ised to melt ya face off and had the ability to get u in a pickle the same as crack does!!!! Can i just say my past is well and truelly in the past lol and im not proud of the shit i put my fam through but you ve gotta be in it to win it lmfao


fuk me chedz u had a line? qwite a lot for u to type didnet think u had it in ya! lol

so just fed me plants heres the feeding
10 litre res/bucket
40 ml A and 40 ml B
25 ML CANNZYM
25 ML BOOST
1.5 heaped teaspoons of sum white powder yorkie left me
gave my clones a small dribble of water too they wer starting to droop,but ther getting sum cushty new growth so alls good,just wondering what these clones gunna look like after a day in the mail :O

so ther upto full strength everything other than the poweder il up that next res change,

fukin awsome


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2012)

i snorted amatrypitlene once....that was a whole bundle of fun i can tell you.....never EVER EVER EVER again. id rather rape a fuckin hedgehog.


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2012)

well ive just ahd full on session ladies...since saturday when the midden and the sprogs fucked off....im not too well...ahd to leave the pub 2 hours ago as my blood pressure went supersonic and i started shakin real bad....paranoia was jumpin too...made a wee phone call and gota strip of blues...so i thinks its a 2 day sleepfest on the horizion....kidneys are pretty bad...think ahm gonny have tae stop this before it kills me.


----------



## futiletoxin (May 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me chedz u had a line? qwite a lot for u to type didnet think u had it in ya! lol
> 
> Fucking LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

try chewing a zopiclone that U WILL regret


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> smokin amphet and crushed up pills lmfao yorkie lad how on earth did ya get on with the phet rofl best way to take pills is the same way u take cocaine bro straight up the nose but ill tell ya if they are good fuckers its not advisable to do so lol believe me i learned the hard way and canny remember a thing other than i was tellin a lad i was gonna od hahaha ive smoked crack that was washed back with omionium and it was a hospital job as it burned me fuckin throut to pieces ive seen pals take coke through pin and they reckon it a good hit but it just aint my thing and your tellin me you neva felt a thing through smokin coke ??? Come on lad if u neva did u obviously neva crushed it good enough and then no your not gonna get high and waste a piece of decent coke imo ive done the same no biggy and it was wen i first started takin the stuff tbh amphet i dont take but same again ive seen pals take it through the pin or bombed the fucker theres always more than 1 way to take each drug its is totally up to the individual imo all im sayin is i smoke coke and tbh it was good shit nothin like snortin as it was more of a laid back approach to the buzz were as sniffin the stuff would shut me up for a good half hour if it was good enough we used to get stuff that was yellow and a waxy sort of coke but boii it ised to melt ya face off and had the ability to get u in a pickle the same as crack does!!!! Can i just say my past is well and truelly in the past lol and im not proud of the shit i put my fam through but you ve gotta be in it to win it lmfao


Shit Chedder from that post you've certainly had more of a rough time with drugs than anybody I know, there's so much fail in one place I don't know where to start.

I've done everything everyway except PCP, Meth and the new RC's. I've been off my nut from Crack yes but never from trying to smoke Coke powder, it doesn't matter how fine you grind it the science/chemistry behind it contradicts speculation so like I said we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit Chedder from that post you've certainly had more of a rough time with drugs than anybody I know, there's so much fail in one place I don't know where to start.
> 
> I've done everything everyway except PCP, Meth and the new RC's. I've been off my nut from Crack yes but never from trying to smoke Coke powder, it doesn't matter how fine you grind it the science/chemistry behind it contradicts speculation so like I said we'll agree to disagree.


dows it not depend on what the stuffs been cut with neither no?


----------



## dura72 (May 1, 2012)

ive done crack quite a few times...never thought it was that great personally....i liked the up but it was all chasing after the first....no real social aspect coz your too fried...prefer just the normal hit....then again the strange thing ive found is i can take drugs or leave them.....apart from booze...thats my real hang-up......never really fucked with the opiates though, had a couple of shots but decided it wasnt for me...combination of watchin the mess it make s of people and again the fact its not a social drug.....im a people person....opiate users prefer the inside of there own heads i think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dows it not depend on what the stuffs been cut with neither no?


No it's like trying to smoke table salt, you don't get Sodium Chloride vapour you end up with a stinky, sticky black mess. 
You have to change the chemical make up of the substance in order to make it vapourise before the point of decomposition hence "Crack".

If you put Coke in a joint then yeah you may get a numb mouth and a funny head (what's Coke usually cut with?).
People think "Coke numbs me so if I smoke it and it numbs me then I must be high", erm....no!

"Cocaine hydrochloride, or benzoylmethylecgonine (C[SUB]17[/SUB]H[SUB]21[/SUB]NO[SUB]4[/SUB]), is a naturally occurring alkaloid that is extracted from the leaf of the _Erythroxylon coca _plant after a relatively complex chemical process. The plant, which is botanically classified as a shrub, grows primarily in South America. The _Erythroxylon _plant contains cocaine (average, 0.8% relative to dry leaf weight; range, 0.3%&#8211;1.5%) as the principal alkaloid.

Cocaine is available in four forms: hydrochloride salt, &#8220;freebase,&#8221; crack, and &#8220;bazuco.&#8221; The hydrochloride form is a fine white powder that is prepared by dissolving the alkaloid in hydrochloric acid and that decomposes at high temperatures. It can be taken orally, intravenously (occasionally mixed with heroin), or intranasally. Cocaine hydrochloride is not heat stable and cannot be smoked.

Freebase and crack cocaine have the same chemical form but have different manifestations and are obtained by different methods. The freebase form is obtained by dissolving cocaine hydrochloride in water, then adding a base (eg, ammonia) and a solvent (ether or alcohol). Crack cocaine is obtained by dissolving cocaine hydrochloride in water with sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) to extract the hydrochloride and make the substrate heat stable. The cocaine base precipitates, forming hard masses or rocks that melt when dry and vaporize at high temperatures (98°C) and can be smoked."

http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/27/4/941.long

That paper was jointly authored by 6 Doctors (MD), I rest my case.​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i snorted amatrypitlene once....that was a whole bundle of fun i can tell you.....never EVER EVER EVER again. id rather rape a fuckin hedgehog.


How's that story pan out then? lol.

I used to like the Amtryp and Valium combo after a heavy night on E, guaranteed head down!
Mind you back then I was doing so much E' I was cueing up at the doctors 7.30am Monday mornings with the smackheads to buy their Vali script off em!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

A good read for peeps interested in coco yorkie lad took me ages to find this av a read pal sum stuff you like in here mate
http://cocaine.org/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

never ceases to amuse this thread. 

so i'm guessing yorkie is actually a bent chemist, and no not that kind of bent. 

only reason any one needs those .000 scales is for them absolutely crackers RC's i'm telling ya lads, drugs with names longer than welsh villages you can do without. 

i'll never forget the day my boss came into the office and sat hiding behind his pc screen for literally the whole day. when the other lads fucked off home, i asked him what was up n apparently he gotten mixed up between a bag of coke and a bag of 5 meo dmt shizzle fuck you up for a while shit. he'd been tripping balls all day in the office. he'd had a massive dose


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its 100% encryptedinfact its 110% hence using tor,,so no u dont get tracked its impossible,but yeh i get ya on the whole class A thing,,my man wants to order all sorts and hes like wer gunna get fucked up BUT i dont do class A no matter how exotic it is, fucking pear pressure eh,wankers
> 
> no i wrote im butchwupped so she seen it,,,SHE AND ME KNOWS im the man,,,nuff sed lmao


if silkroad is 100 per cent save then y is there a disclaimer on sr site? y it say they cant protect u or your details from fenders or other sr customers and warn it cant stop u being hacked?????????????


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

I doubt they would ever grab people for buying, more likely going to try and get the sellers MD. But hey, each to their own lad.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well ive just ahd full on session ladies...since saturday when the midden and the sprogs fucked off....im not too well...ahd to leave the pub 2 hours ago as my blood pressure went supersonic and i started shakin real bad....paranoia was jumpin too...made a wee phone call and gota strip of blues...so i thinks its a 2 day sleepfest on the horizion....kidneys are pretty bad...think ahm gonny have tae stop this before it kills me.


dude for a smart guy u sure do learn slow. this a weekly thing wit u. u do well till weekend than u do bout years worth damage to body per weekend.
haha listen me sound like ya mum but serious dude didnt u say u 40? time slow down fella before u just wont wake up 1 day


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I doubt they would ever grab people for buying, more likely going to try and get the sellers MD. But hey, each to their own lad.


agreed but its a electric footprint of u buying banned substances and we dont ever no wot round corner. i mean if eveerytime u went local dealer and he /she left a reciept laying about u prob wouldnt use him/her very often
i do think tho sr isnt a save buisness nor peeps on there shouldnt b niave to think theres no chance it can bite u in arse in time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

its a dodgy as using your card to buy grow equipment if you ask me. i wouldn't have a load of grow gear turn up at my house. someone else's aye no bother.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

agreed on the bank card n growing tools. is pay pal saver option for u or cash all none traceable?
anyways mornin all


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

You guys are too fucking para, especially MDB. I'm telling u, don't jump about like a gangster, rubbing their faces in it and keep your mouth shut, police aint gonae catch u. U think the cops are gonae get a warrent to check your purchases online. FFS, if they go that far your already fucked......


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dude for a smart guy u sure do learn slow. this a weekly thing wit u. u do well till weekend than u do bout years worth damage to body per weekend.
> haha listen me sound like ya mum but serious dude didnt u say u 40? time slow down fella before u just wont wake up 1 day


Its what I call the "jakey" gene. I have it and Im sorry to say my children will have it. I can be sitting in the house on a Mon night and say "Mmmmm, I feel like a beer". 3 days later my life is in ruins. Mibby a Scottish thing but Im telling you, the "jakey" gene is real


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You guys are too fucking para, especially MDB. I'm telling u, don't jump about like a gangster, rubbing their faces in it and keep your mouth shut, police aint gonae catch u. U think the cops are gonae get a warrent to check your purchases online. FFS, if they go that far your already fucked......


true matey but thats the reason y i dont have a criminal record cos i try cover every angle off anything illegal i do.
rathger b paranoid and free then in prision and wishing was more careful.
for me on the sr its not police i worry bout but wot u r buying and how clean it is. i mean we dont have own labs test everything. also the site itself claims not being safe on its homepage so that enough for me say bollocks to it hahahahaha


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

having heard the words, "lift yer nutsacks"...."now bend over"....I prefer to err on the side of caution, Billy lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> true matey but thats the reason y i dont have a criminal record cos i try cover every angle off anything illegal i do.
> rathger b paranoid and free then in prision and wishing was more careful.
> for me on the sr its not police i worry bout but wot u r buying and how clean it is. i mean we dont have own labs test everything. also the site itself claims not being safe on its homepage so that enough for me say bollocks to it hahahahaha


There is feedback and threads on vendors.....if its not what they say it is, they don't get sales. Do u make an income from "gardening" MDB?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

DST said:


> having heard the words, "lift yer nutsacks"...."now bend over"....I prefer to err on the side of caution, Billy lol.


AAAAAhhhhhhh, not been stipped searched in a while D. No more lift and bend over. Now its 5 squats right to the floor with legs spread apart. lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

hahahaha, brilliant, I can imagine some people being unable to do 5 squats, lmfao....


supersillybilly said:


> AAAAAhhhhhhh, not been stipped searched in a while D. No more lift and bend over. Now its 5 squats right to the floor with legs spread apart. lol


And yeh, only stripping I has had in years is fae the misses..let's keep it that way.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

Aye stripping wallpaper.............lolololol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> AAAAAhhhhhhh, not been stipped searched in a while D. No more lift and bend over. Now its 5 squats right to the floor with legs spread apart. lol


u sure the cops didnt fancy ya billy? seems a odd request to make to a arrested man hahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na but i get fucking stoned fella haha.
> as i said before i used sell ks a week weed and bars white many moons ago. it wood b like a step backwards for me to get in selling again.
> not saying i wont help out a small handful select close mates from time to time tho.
> im sort who wood rather go to dealers on streeet then a fendor.
> also th site more for class a and i not into them anymore. took me years build up to 12 stone again and i ent loosng this weight for shit. wanna b 13 14 stone end this year.


Naw Im no meaning it like that......jsut wondered if you sold for financial gain. I fucking do. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u sure the cops didnt fancy ya billy? seems a odd request to make to a arrested man hahaha


I asked the question MDB. The reply I got is that its more heiygenic and less degrading and if u got anything up there it will fall out. All valid points. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1 crop a year may go to helping spoil family at xmas and b days.
> im lucky mate in sence im poor as shit but my birds fam r very wealthy.
> mrs morgage gets paid every month out a trustfund set up by her millionaire grandad who passed away.
> shit mate i brought mrs a pony other day haha t live at mrs familys country house with there 3 horses that live in there estate/fields.
> ...


Fucking Jackpot m8...............How the other half live. lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Some say you are as young as the women you feel...other say you are as rich as the women you feel....player MD!!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

So mdb u made it from the ghetto then !!! Good for u lad but im sure u miss the hustle of it all ive done so myself and tried to change for the better of me but i was kidding myself haha ok i might not get my hands dirty but i hold the cards so to speak tbh it gets quite boring and i wish i could get involved a little more but it only upsets the dragon at home lol im set up with fuck all but the kids will be sorted wen they are 18 na probs i keep meanin to put money away for me and misses but we like our exotic hols and av a rich lifestyle so its not gonna happen just yet fuck aslong as the kids are sweet ive done wot i always intended to do and that was to make sure the kids had a stable amount of money so wen they enter adult life they av no worrys money wise  sayin that tho im sure they could av more than wot is set aside for em but they are gonna be brought up knowin the have to earn there money and nothin comes in life without takin a risk or two thazs how i was brought up wen i turned 16 many moons ago the old man said ay your grown up now u can earn your own bread and i neva looked back since


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2012)

alright then here's a question for all, would you let you kids deal? not that it matters really just curious


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alright then here's a question for all, would you let you kids deal? not that it matters really just curious


Tbh i would nt wantin em doin anythin i woild nt but id like em to go university and make a clean livin but hey its totally up to them how they turn ther live i reckon don


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

yeah it all bout the kids cheds. set them up u no. ur spot on there fella.
i had sod all and had do things hard way. not made it yet still alot years to graft. i like earn own money so will defo gety own company no matter how small up so i earned kids a buisness off own back and labour. 
ive worked fucking hard all life man bar last few years. had some awesome jobs and even done shit like little chef and all sorts low end wage jobs and had find ways earning wen i finished shifts at jobs. dont want same for kids matey, no way. i no kids b fine without me doing all that but i wanna leave my mark and say i did that for them.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

na way wood my kids deal. id break there fucking legs if adults woodnt care wot martial arts or training i sent them do. id take them down.
they wont need to deal.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

Dealing is different from grafting. Too vauge Don to answer. As I said, u got to provide. Who am I to say how people make cash. As long as ur not robbin ur own kind


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

the dogs filling out ssb?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

They certainly are m8.......Ill get some pics later. Bout 3ish weeks left. I took down the runt of the litter. Was just stealing light


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

down 3 weeks now. lovely jubbly. 
yeah pics good ya thread looking like a ghost town haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

Ive just been busy m8. My space is tight when its full. I made a cool watering system. Got a 120l drum attached to a hose which has a stick gaffer taped to the hose. I can water now without entering the room and removing plants. Gotta love gravity.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

awesome. wot great post to recieve.
seeds galore haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

well gas enjineers here,,,too much snooing round the house for my liking,,,he wants to go in the attick,,thank fuk i didnt put the ducting up from extractor to the pipe outlet or he would fucking see it lmao PAAARRRAAANNNOOIIIAAAA


final 2 clones for the grow just arrived,,,exo or livers who knows


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

u not got carb filter on then surely he can smell it strong as u like??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u not got carb filter on then surely he can smell it strong as u like??


luckily its JUST starting to smell so the backrooms closed and then its a room again with door so na int stinkin yet,i thought he was only here for the metre FFS i hate people in m y house


----------



## mr.green123 (May 2, 2012)

any ideas why my leafs are turning this colour fellas i thought it could be a mg deficiency so i watered with epsom salts about a week ago but shes still burning up leaves

View attachment 2150594


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

u sure they getting enough n in feeds?
loks like sucking goodness out leafs to me, lil hungry??
not sure matey sure few others will pipe up with ideas


----------



## mr.green123 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u sure they getting enough n in feeds?
> loks like sucking goodness out leafs to me, lil hungry??
> not sure matey sure few others will pipe up with ideas


I've been adding bio grow along with my other nutes every other feeding to keep on top of N maybe it aint enough because your the second person who thinks it looks like N


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

i ent a pro grower yet tho matey only got 3 grows under belt so far.
u use wood chip soil? isnt the wood ment use up the n in feeds to break up the wood so ya plants get less then need?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i ent a pro grower yet tho matey only got 3 grows under belt so far.
> u use wood chip soil? isnt the wood ment use up the n in feeds to break up the wood so ya plants get less then need?


i'm using biobizz allmix soil mate its got me puzzled lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

how far in flower r they? as nearer end afew fan leaves die off


----------



## mr.green123 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how far in flower r they? as nearer end afew fan leaves die off


there only week 4 mate


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

PH of the medium may be a bit off. Give it some straight water (you want about 10% run off), monitor for continued burn over the next couple of days, then light feed and back to schedule.


----------



## johnnyboy1 (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys first post on forum but read just about every page lol a cpl quick questions for u

1 I'm going to be growing 2 plants I have a 600 wt hps with ballast I know this is enough but what I would really like to know is for veg could I possibly get away with using a cfl or 2 and is a cfl just a energy saving bulb ?? And if so what wattage bulb should I be looking at thanks in advance boys and girls


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

You can use cfls, but if you are growing two plants I would also recommend veggin them under that 600. If you are looking at the economics you can veg under cfls fine, but to get the same amount of growth the 600 will wipe away almost any amount of cfls (and I assume you are meaning to just buy a few) you need at least 100-150w to veg min, which means you would need at least 5 x 23w cfl the energy saving lights 4100 - 6500kelvin (blue light, some companies call it cool light). The time factor you spend vegging them will also be grately reduced with the 600.
Peace, DST

EDIT, oh, and welcome to RIU and the UK Growers thread!


----------



## johnnyboy1 (May 2, 2012)

Cheers for that dst another reason I was asking is because I would eventually like to have 2 begging while 2 in flower if poss just don't want th in the same house lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Well it may be an idea to set up the cfl to start them off with (although seedlings are strong buggers and can handle a 600!) You can clone on if you find a strain you want to keep growing as well. Good luck.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

More light = more bud.....simples


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

so dst wots this bolo/molo kush i been hearing about?
also wot parents have the casy j have?


----------



## johnnyboy1 (May 2, 2012)

This is what i was thinking on doing m8 obs don't want to splash out on 2 hps if I can get away with vegging with cfls lol have 5 gem nirvana White rhino to start with will these be ok for a first attempt at a grow ?? Are they one ov the easier strains to go with ?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

oh and all those who had lil worry on bb site fear not haha. i got my order through today. all present and correct and few nice samples.
chuffed have say the qq and s cherry seeds look like a work art. real nice patterns on seed shells
all in all chuffed to bits


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

johnnyboy1 said:


> This is what i was thinking on doing m8 obs don't want to splash out on 2 hps if I can get away with vegging with cfls lol have 5 gem nirvana White rhino to start with will these be ok for a first attempt at a grow ?? Are they one ov the easier strains to go with ?


y not treat self to a cheap china led that work off ebay. 1 ton and good lil unit. veggs well easy cover two young plants for veg and low elecy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

well took me like and hr tounwrapp me clones but they look nie greena dn healthy VERY dark green cpared to strains ive had before so heres hoping ther livers! 

anyways put em in box with the other clones under 18-6 now il just water em once a week for a few weeks let em get sexy before they go in flower room


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well took me like and hr tounwrapp me clones but they look nie greena dn healthy VERY dark green cpared to strains ive had before so heres hoping ther livers!
> 
> anyways put em in box with the other clones under 18-6 now il just water em once a week for a few weeks let em get sexy before they go in flower room


more clones to torture and kill or u gunna treat them girlies well??
how do u not no wot the clones r? haha was the cloner drunk and spun round with blindfold on and handed clippers? told cut woteva ?haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> more clones to torture and kill or u gunna treat them girlies well??
> how do u not no wot the clones r? haha was the cloner drunk and spun round with blindfold on and handed clippers? told cut woteva ?haha


since u mention it,,went into wer the clones box is and id left teh window open WAS FUCKING FREEZING since yesterday LOL ffs i cant catch a break,, naa they was fine i was just worried about em getting too cold,
i sruggle through but i alwsy get ther in the end

no sambo fuking must have done em we he was fucked up, ther either both livers or both exo or one of each


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

hahahaha yeah sessioned wen snipping always a bad plan.
eitherway they both nice strains and go top whack also as clone onlys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hahahaha yeah sessioned wen snipping always a bad plan.
> eitherway they both nice strains and go top whack also as clone onlys.


yeh gunna treat em nice n that see hwat happens int it,,he rang me the otherday he was fuuucked UP! lol then he rang me a day later telling me the same shit he told me the day b4,,obviuosly he was soo fucked up hed forgot lol

lad just came round with ipod nano touch smart as fuk wanted a 15 but il get it for a tenenr and sum bud im sure muahaha smart as fuk they are

anyone used one of these thinking i shoudl maybe buy one,,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LX-1010B-Digital-Lux-Meter-Photo-Light-Meter-Lumens-Test-/360408430812?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item53ea0438dc


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

could use it test wen bulbs for hps fading but other then that they quite useless. plus the light plants use isnt measured in lumens. lumens r visable light to human eyes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> could use it test wen bulbs for hps fading but other then that they quite useless. plus the light plants use isnt measured in lumens. lumens r visable light to human eyes


yeh thats what i thought for the bulbs like


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

alot led panel companys do a lumen reading on panels to show theres better then the next panel. haha it a joke as led made to give plant just light they need not throw everytype at it like hps. so these shows r pointless its just throwing out false info to confuse buyers. all a game these feckers really


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alot led panel companys do a lumen reading on panels to show theres better then the next panel. haha it a joke as led made to give plant just light they need not throw everytype at it like hps. so these shows r pointless its just throwing out false info to confuse buyers. all a game these feckers really


fuk yeh every yr thers summet new,,now i belive its plasma lighting,,fucking expensive mind,i stil think hps will stay the growers light of choice.

ofc companys rip offs thats the whole idea embelish the truth sell ther shit,wankers

see that other sites gone lmao lasted a while now dident it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctg/Apple-iPod-nano-6th-Generation-Blue-8-GB-Latest-Model-/92309761?_dmpt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_PortableAudio_MP3Players&_pcategid=73839&_pcatid=563&_refkw=ipod+nano+6th+gen&_trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:6003&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

i got it in the end i got him to a tenners worth of weed! awsome


----------



## futiletoxin (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk yeh every yr thers summet new,,now i belive its plasma lighting,,fucking expensive mind,i stil think hps will stay the growers light of choice.
> 
> ofc companys rip offs thats the whole idea embelish the truth sell ther shit,wankers
> 
> see that other sites gone lmao lasted a while now dident it


Yeah I rag the fuck out of my two 400watt hps's, don't you reckon led's are going to be more and more popular, prices are coming down tons now like??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

futiletoxin said:


> Yeah I rag the fuck out of my two 400watt hps's, don't you reckon led's are going to be more and more popular, prices are coming down tons now like??


yeh they dont put of the heat but i stil think a 600 hps will do better than a 600 led,they wil get more popular as prices come down FOR THE GOOD ONES but epople who dont know seem to be buying the shit on ebay lol no wonder ther not getting any good results pmpl


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

my bigger panel led is 357 wats, good unit does wot it ment to and can grow between 3- 5 good sized plants.
it ment to replace a 1000w hps but i wood say closer to 400hps .
better for vegging then flowering tho. give it couple years they wil b as good as hps i think for flowering. its a hole different style growing to flowering under led to hps. perlight need, airpot help alot to,alot less feeds and takes week or two longer to flower nicely.
need fine tune couple bits couple stronger leds added for better penetration and do silent built in fans fr stealth and they good take over.
na alot old school growers out there who happy with hps so it will b a thing for newer growers or peeps using led and hps in same grows.


----------



## futiletoxin (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they dont put of the heat but i stil think a 600 hps will do better than a 600 led,they wil get more popular as prices come down FOR THE GOOD ONES but epople who dont know seem to be buying the shit on ebay lol no wonder ther not getting any good results pmpl


Yeah I never wanted to risk it when i started off, hps's seemed like a safe bet hahahaha, ebay led's PISS OFF you'd be retarded to go there lmao, in all honesty though the science behind leds is pretty cool, doubt i'd invest for atleast another year wait for some more youtube vids to pop up too hahahaha. 
super low heat does mean you could potentially grow on the dirt dirt cheap side of things.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

futiletoxin said:


> Yeah I never wanted to risk it when i started off, hps's seemed like a safe bet hahahaha, ebay led's PISS OFF you'd be retarded to go there lmao, in all honesty though the science behind leds is pretty cool, doubt i'd invest for atleast another year wait for some more youtube vids to pop up too hahahaha.
> super low heat does mean you could potentially grow on the dirt dirt cheap side of things.


i dunno wether id actually bother tbh,my hps does its thing for a much lower price i mean unless ur using silly amounts of lights u wont put a heat sig out anyways so fuk it

anyways gotta wash the dishes be bak later


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dunno wether id actually bother tbh,my hps does its thing for a much lower price i mean unless ur using silly amounts of lights u wont put a heat sig out anyways so fuk it
> 
> anyways gotta wash the dishes be bak later


Lmfao gotta wash the dishes and your not bitch licked haha your a soften u lad lmfbo

ps dont forget to dry either lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao gotta wash the dishes and your not bitch licked haha your a soften u lad lmfbo
> 
> ps dont forget to dry either lol


fuk the dryig lad ffs washings a puch drying would just be takin the PISSS! 
anyway chedz wtf with your video
[video=youtube;g1RdN2MqyMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=g1RdN2MqyMU#![/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk the dryig lad ffs washings a puch drying would just be takin the PISSS!
> anyway chedz wtf with your video
> [video=youtube;g1RdN2MqyMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=g1RdN2MqyMU#![/video]


Dont fuck lie pal the misses would beat ya foot if u neva dried up to ya cunt she beats ya wen u kill ya plants or fuck up with em lmfao

hows the bsbxbr comin on ? The1 i chose is a fuckin keeper for sure it smells sour as fuck and the colour on the fucker is second to none from wot ive seen of bud tbh its took some stick so would do well in your garden lmfao ill be takin some clones off the lower growth wen ive harvested ill send u 1 if u like pal?? ow and the yeild is nt gonna be to shabby either tbh its got bigger buds than the exo pschosis so ttt will be pleased !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Dont fuck lie pal the misses would beat ya foot if u neva dried up to ya cunt she beats ya wen u kill ya plants or fuck up with em lmfao
> 
> hows the bsbxbr comin on ? The1 i chose is a fuckin keeper for sure it smells sour as fuck and the colour on the fucker is second to none from wot ive seen of bud tbh its took some stick so would do well in your garden lmfao ill be takin some clones off the lower growth wen ive harvested ill send u 1 if u like pal?? ow and the yeild is nt gonna be to shabby either tbh its got bigger buds than the exo pschosis so ttt will be pleased !!


yeh il take 1 pal nice 1, got 2 livers clones today,or exo,but im thinking ther livers coz the leaves are VERY dark green,well hopin ther livers,
yeh ive got 2 down under me 600 chek the pictures out in my sig see if either compare to ures in looks,i havent a clue what strains i ended up with so take a look see if tey look like yours 

so yeh il have one of them matey only 1 mind then im upto my 9 limit from what i want or am aloowed to have lmao botchwupped indeed

and YOU KNOW that video is ov you so behave fucking around ADMIT it man


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

Haha yeah its me after a big fat head lmfao ill get 1 to ya wen time is right lad ill be choppin 3weeks friday so ill zake em then for ya i hope the fuckers are easy to clone as i wanna keep the fucker haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha yeah its me after a big fat head lmfao ill get 1 to ya wen time is right lad ill be choppin 3weeks friday so ill zake em then for ya i hope the fuckers are easy to clone as i wanna keep the fucker haha


ok man il have a joint too! lol

did u take a look at mine compared to ures in looks? its bugging the fuk ut of me what they are i soo wish id not muddled em up


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2012)

The livers, psyco and exo are rather similar if u ask me but I aint no expert


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

Ive just took a peep lad and it does nt look like my pheno pal as my leave are broad as fuck and it was quite stoat untill i started flower and had to raise the light as my clones were shootin up tbh the could b bsbxbr or they could b fuckin anythin u donut you ll neva know. lmfao wot made u mix up the beans haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive just took a peep lad and it does nt look like my pheno pal as my leave are broad as fuck and it was quite stoat untill i started flower and had to raise the light as my clones were shootin up tbh the could b bsbxbr or they could b fuckin anythin u donut you ll neva know. lmfao wot made u mix up the beans haha


well i sent sum to pals to germ 15 he brought em bak stretched to fuck and col shocked so i binned em started with 12 eneded up with 2 but i dropped the tubwith tittue in wen the seeds wer in so fucking all got jumbled,,,just another pround example of my horticlurist skillz PMSL if i had any luck it would be BAD,il get the clones ivegot in now going u should be able to tell if the ones i got are exo or not if not then ther deff livers,,,BUT at least i know wich my nemesis ones are


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The livers, psyco and exo are rather similar if u ask me but I aint no expert


The exo and psycho are simular to fuck it only in flower u see the diffrence imo the nodes are tighter on the exo bit the pyscho is stronger in stems than exo sayin that all my plants look pissed but i canny be arsed fuckin round with bamboo or strip so gonna leave the bitches as zhey am


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> The exo and psycho are simular to fuck it only in flower u see the diffrence imo the nodes are tighter on the exo bit the pyscho is stronger in stems than exo sayin that all my plants look pissed but i canny be arsed fuckin round with bamboo or strip so gonna leave the bitches as zhey am


yeh fuk all that bamboo bollox the only time i would tie em up is if they wer gunna snap with the bend jeez dont wanna make it to complex coz that means more graft and thats a big fucking NO NO

i think the wider one of my 2 is gunna be popcorn buds cox unlike the tall one wer its one bud basically from top to bottom and its about nrly 2 foot tall too lol nuts no branches or anything just one long fucking bud,,anwyays the other ther very far apart so im thnking ppcorn


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh fuk all that bamboo bollox the only time i would tie em up is if they wer gunna snap with the bend jeez dont wanna make it to complex coz that means more graft and thats a big fucking NO NO
> 
> i think the wider one of my 2 is gunna be popcorn buds cox unlike the tall one wer its one bud basically from top to bottom and its about nrly 2 foot tall too lol nuts no branches or anything just one long fucking bud,,anwyays the other ther very far apart so im thnking ppcorn


Ay u need to watch lad as ive had stems split at the joints wen movin em about izs only cus my girls rest on each other i get away with it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ay u need to watch lad as ive had stems split at the joints wen movin em about izs only cus my girls rest on each other i get away with it


yeh i dont really fuk with em tbh,shit if i can get away without going to deal with em i most definately will,, as soon as theclones go in the man room il go up as rarely as i can and il get the door stealthed up properly,was thinking of a pump in the res and putting it on a timer,see how long it takes to feed a litre to each and set the timer for that amount each day,then shit i wouldnt need to go up ther more than once a week  im a lazy cunt


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

Fuck these machanical feeders lad it only needs 1 thing to go wrong and your fucked believe me i speak from experience it not a good endin all for the sake of a few hour every nite for me lol i can see why your lookin into it tho but its a big risk if u ask me !!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

wot u girls doing up? ya mrs no u not asleep yet ic3? haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

Haha mdb ya soft cunt u just woke me up lmfao wot u doin up the misses fell asleep on ya lol?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot u girls doing up? ya mrs no u not asleep yet ic3? haha


no shes t yding upsatirs so i get a lil extra MAN time alone ,she goes upto bed dhortly tho im shillin watching dexter


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

na shes up still. im lagging tonight had a mother off work outs and im wiped out.

j and bed for me for a change.

forgot how hard it is wen u have a break from weights and go back to it trying lift weights u last built up to. not good idea


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na shes up still. im lagging tonight had a mother off work outs and im wiped out.
> 
> j and bed for me for a change.
> 
> forgot how hard it is wen u have a break from weights and go back to it trying lift weights u last built up to. not good idea


Ya soft cunt you ll be feelin it for the next 3-4 days then wot made u try lift wot u was before u stoooed?? Big mistake is all im sayin lmfao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

fought b ok b honest as wasnt that long ago i was on it. did lil run, skipping lil bag work n thought as warmed up well b ok b after ten reps i new trouble was near haha
mon next one wen kids gone home. gunna ave keep on it this time tho 
so u bin on the beer tonight cheds?
ic3 how can u not wanna c ya plants dailey? i hav good few peeks aday at the girlies haha


----------



## DST (May 2, 2012)

Oi, MDB, got you on the Bolo's, any info you need bru. Laters, batteries broon bread....


----------



## delvite (May 3, 2012)

aarrrrrrrggggggah ( big stretch ) .................good morning uk


----------



## gaztoth (May 3, 2012)

yup.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2012)

just in case anyone hasn't seen the goal of the season yet. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqjpvg_chelsea-vs-newcastle-0-2_sport

cisse is THE fucking MAN.


----------



## gaztoth (May 3, 2012)

View attachment 2151978a pic of my angelheart,one of lol,ill get some up of the others soon


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

whos digging at ya i didnt mention no names also never see ne pics of this dutcboonds coke apart from the 1 u took from his page lol

no comment.

casino last night won fuck all but a hangover, sitting on a game lodge sipping a vods lol fucking dongles are shit but no broadband out here in the sticks.

still a bottlejob lol me m8 has popped out so i said leave me the 38 snub nose please lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2012)

U sound like a fella enjoying himsel, 

dutchanbod told me yesterday that it can take up to 14 days, and if it ain't here then he'll gimme a full refund, it's been 10 so far


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just in case anyone hasn't seen the goal of the season yet. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqjpvg_chelsea-vs-newcastle-0-2_sport
> 
> cisse is THE fucking MAN.


Youll b pushed to hold on to him don if u neva get into the champions league mate believe me he is a class act and the two strikes were as good as each other id rate him as the best striker this year and i canny see any1 gettin any better goals than that this year!!
Lets just hope he can do that to city on sunday and ill be pleased


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whos digging at ya i didnt mention no names also never see ne pics of this dutcboonds coke apart from the 1 u took from his page lol
> 
> no comment.
> 
> ...


Lucky cunt glad for ya lad clear your head is it now and bac onit tonight haha u get ya pm u ugly cunt???


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

whos got blackberrys that i talk too? got pm chedz lol suprised NO lol i aint holding it anymore but can get easily for ya.

missed that num pm tho?


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U sound like a fella enjoying himsel,
> 
> dutchanbod told me yesterday that it can take up to 14 days, and if it ain't here then he'll gimme a full refund, it's been 10 so far


gd gd but nothing from holland takes 14days m8 lol hope ya get ya shit or refund tho bro.


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lucky cunt glad for ya lad clear your head is it now and bac onit tonight haha u get ya pm u ugly cunt???


just off the drugs here m8 people im with are anti-drug but drinkers yeah, shitloads of cheap high qaulity drugs here tho, smoke aint so great not up to our clone-onlys etc but u can get pure pure coke bout 20 a g smack is 5-6 a g meth 8-10 a g, n they love to mix weed with some old banned sleeping tablet they call em buttons but u mix it with the weed n smoke.


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methaqualone this is what buttons are that they mix with there smoke


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 3, 2012)

Ill send num again lad ill call ya wen your back!!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2012)

Aye, 14 days a long time ffs, if I do get it I'll get ye a pic lol!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just off the drugs here m8 people im with are anti-drug but drinkers yeah, shitloads of cheap high qaulity drugs here tho, smoke aint so great not up to our clone-onlys etc but u can get pure pure coke bout 20 a g smack is 5-6 a g meth 8-10 a g, n they love to mix weed with some old banned sleeping tablet they call em buttons but u mix it with the weed n smoke.


haha u missing us already man?


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha u missing us already man?


of course lol nar me m8 owns these game farms so is off working at the mo so im just chillin, was sitting out on a varender fingy n heard a glass smash cocked the 38 n went running to the house lmao was just some workers next door in the next cabin, how the fuck do u uncock it without firing???


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

u and a 38? glad u sober hahahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u and a 38? glad u sober hahahahaha


lolol i aint sober m8 on me 3rd already lolol but that aint much help how do u uncock a snub nose 38. special??? i just got it facing away from me at the mo lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

i ent no gun man haha. i was raised punching and kicking matey.
haha cheds may no tho hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

i got it sorted now anyway just fired the fucker at the ground lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

haha old chopper sambo. weather ok there?


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha old chopper sambo. weather ok there?


fucking lovely m8 was high 20s c yday feels the same today, im in pretoria at the mo hoping the weather holds up for cape town n also sun city.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

well sounds better then the rain i have and dark skys.
enjoy it matey


----------



## mr.green123 (May 3, 2012)

DST said:


> PH of the medium may be a bit off. Give it some straight water (you want about 10% run off), monitor for continued burn over the next couple of days, then light feed and back to schedule.


thanks mate i'll give it a shot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A good read for peeps interested in coco yorkie lad took me ages to find this av a read pal sum stuff you like in here mate
> http://cocaine.org/


Took you ages to find it? 

"Since the hydrochloride salt decomposes at the temperature required to vaporise it, cocaine is instead converted to the liberated base form. Initially, "free-base" cocaine was typically produced using volatile solvents, usually ether. Unfortunately, this technique is physically dangerous. The solvent tends to ignite. Hence a more convenient method of producing smokeable free-base became popular. Its product is crack. To obtain crack-cocaine, ordinary cocaine hydrochloride is concentrated by heating the drug in a solution of baking soda until the water evaporates. This type of base-cocaine makes a cracking sound when heated; hence the name "crack". Base-cocaine vaporises at a low temperature, so it can be easily inhaled via a heated pipe." 

You wasted your fucking time then didn't you!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> never ceases to amuse this thread.
> 
> so i'm guessing yorkie is actually a bent chemist, and no not that kind of bent.
> 
> ...


Erm.......yeah I need milligram scales for weighing DMT (A dose being around the 20 milligram mark you get 50 hits from a gram) and the Microgram ones and smaller are for weighing RC's like the JWH family. I used to produce a lot of "spice" until synthetic Cannabinoids where banned in England around 2 years ago making the compounds hard as fuck to get into the country. Now I can get hold of various forms of the JWH family on The Road instead of straight from the labs that synthesise them we're good to go. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> alright then here's a question for all, would you let you kids deal? not that it matters really just curious


Deal no, grow yes.
I would actively encourage growing Cannabis.


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha old chopper sambo. weather ok there?


lolol wait till im back il be putting pics up m8s trying to borrow a friends sub machine gun so i can shoot the blue monkeys they are vermin here destroy crops etc but if he carnt get it will be able to get better handguns cause the snub nose is too inaccurate for a ametuer like me lol then im gonna shoot a wilderbeast but that will be with a HIGH power rifle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pure coke bout 20 a g smack is 5-6 a g meth 8-10 a g


Hmmm......Really? (sarcastically rhetorical)


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hmmm......Really? (Rhetorical)


yeah m8 SA has a real bad drug problem, them prices where 4yr ago but doubt they much higher now, u can get 25g of weed called a banky for 10-12quid its just swazi or durban nuffing special


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hmmm......Really? (Rhetorical)


also they are more blackman prices u would pay a lil more being white.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2012)

morning ladies,,,sambo thought u was n SA?> do they have net over ther? lmao clones turned up sweet fella nice 1


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2012)

My essential reading for the weekend.

1) Amphetamine Syntheses, overview and reference guide for professionals. (Revised Industrial Edition)

2) Secrets of Methamphetamine manufacture. (including recipes for MDA, Ecstasy and other Psycadelic Amphetamines revised and expanded)

3) Advanced Techniques of clandestine psychedelic and Amphetamine manufacture.

4) Practical LSD manufacture.


I do enjoy a blunt and a good book.........


----------



## johnnyboy1 (May 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just in case anyone hasn't seen the goal of the season yet. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqjpvg_chelsea-vs-newcastle-0-2_sport
> 
> cisse is THE fucking MAN.


He scores when he wants 
He scores when he wants
Pappis cissie he scores when he wants


What a goal dgt fucking punched my light of the ceiling tho when it went in Wor lass not best pleased with me this morning like when she got up and seen her light fitting in the corner ov the room whoops lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2012)

well fuk me went up to my grow box today and ther ALL thrivig even the ones from yeserday what looked sorry for themselves are thriving so FUKKKK you non belivers hahaha i aint killed em

and who keeps breaking the fucking site lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Took you ages to find it?
> 
> "Since the hydrochloride salt decomposes at the temperature required to vaporise it, cocaine is instead converted to the liberated base form. Initially, "free-base" cocaine was typically produced using volatile solvents, usually ether. Unfortunately, this technique is physically dangerous. The solvent tends to ignite. Hence a more convenient method of producing smokeable free-base became popular. Its product is crack. To obtain crack-cocaine, ordinary cocaine hydrochloride is concentrated by heating the drug in a solution of baking soda until the water evaporates. This type of base-cocaine makes a cracking sound when heated; hence the name "crack". Base-cocaine vaporises at a low temperature, so it can be easily inhaled via a heated pipe."
> 
> ...


Wasted neva science is full of bollox if u ask me shit is nt the world ment to end this year!!!!!??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wasted neva science is full of bollox if u ask me shit is nt the world ment to end this year!!!!!??


what the worlds ending agin? like Y2K lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

exciting here again then haha


----------



## lowblower (May 3, 2012)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


I heard Hollands Hope is good for climates of our latitude, but if u got a greenhouse, grow anything u want aslong as u can ensure good ventilation wen it gets shitty in september/october nights


----------



## lowblower (May 3, 2012)

Can anyone please direct me to decent quality CALCIFIC LIME ? Ive tried looking at garden centres, hydroponics shops, amazon etc etc but its nowhere to be found here in the Uk seemingly. Im looking for either dolomite lime or calcific lime but ive been recommended the latter. B&Q have 'lime' but they dont say which type and they dont say whether its been chemically treated (which ive been warned is not the good quality stuff u want). Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2012)

lowblower said:


> I heard Hollands Hope is good for climates of our latitude, but if u got a greenhouse, grow anything u want aslong as u can ensure good ventilation wen it gets shitty in september/october nights


anything that has an early flowering spurt works ok outside in the uk m8 but harvests can be as late as the end of october 
an indoor 9 week indica, will not do aswell as a 7week skunk, although skunks are not so hardy bugs love em lol 
i find the faster hybrids work best they pack on the buds early with resin early even if they don't totally finish to full maturity outside in the uk they will finish to a good enough standard 
get them as big as you can in veg m8, they need to cover as much surface area as they can, and they will get huge in veg in the uk
but once they flower in late august, the light is not strong so the buds will not be huge like indoor, so you need big plants that spread out the smaller buds all over lots of bud sites, rather than plants that make a few large colas

peace m8


----------



## lowblower (May 3, 2012)

lol answered my own question. I searched through all teh uk hydroponics websites and found this product: J Arthur Bowers Lime http://www.hydroponics.co.uk/Nutrient-Supplements/Specialist-Supplements/Garden-Lime i hope this helps anyone else (it says it also helps calcium defficiencies so im guessing it could be the calcific lime but im not sure i dont know the science of nutrients very well) - if anyone has no idea what im blabbing on about, i was recommended to get dolomite or calcific lime to mix with my soil before growing so that my soil acts a pH buffer at pH7 - so it wont get too alkaline or acidic and i dont get problems with nutrient lock out (although u still have to ensure ur water and nutrient feed are at pH6.4 - 7 too for best results !!)


----------



## lowblower (May 3, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> anything that has an early flowering spurt works ok outside in the uk m8 but harvests can be as late as the end of october
> an indoor 9 week indica, will not do aswell as a 7week skunk, although skunks are not so hardy bugs love em lol
> i find the faster hybrids work best they pack on the buds early with resin early even if they don't totally finish to full maturity outside in the uk they will finish to a good enough standard
> get them as big as you can in veg m8, they need to cover as much surface area as they can, and they will get huge in veg in the uk
> ...


Thats true !! Hollands Hope is supposed to be one of those early flowering varieties (not an autoflower) it is so called Hollands Hope because apparantly its what the dutch outdoor growers have been growing for years (same kinda latitude as people in essex) :/ i think its by Dutch Passion seeds but ull av to double check. I had some that got to 4 foot but they got nicked by someone lol so never got to see the buds develop so i cant comment on that one, but from what i saw they were strong healthy and hardy. its a shame i never got to see them flower but oh well u win some u lose some


----------



## mad dog bark (May 3, 2012)

bloody hell skunk doc u lost again? haha how r u fruit?


----------



## lowblower (May 3, 2012)

lowblower said:


> I heard Hollands Hope is good for climates of our latitude, but if u got a greenhouse, grow anything u want aslong as u can ensure good ventilation wen it gets shitty in september/october nights


http://sensiseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/whitelabel/hollands-hope give it a pop. like i said to skunkdoc i never got to see the girls flower coz they got nicked but they got to about 4-5 foot by august


----------



## skunkd0c (May 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> bloody hell skunk doc u lost again? haha how r u fruit?


coming here to check up on what you pikeys are babbling on about is always worth a grin m8 
i'm golden, bro yourself


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2012)

Trees of Cheese update.


The tallest is about 2.5 feet above the top of the pot.



The small topped one is the youngest and the healthiest, I just wish it was as big as the others.


Full sun.



Now it's time to build a big fucking tent!


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2012)

....................nice spread yorkie +'d you  got some new jiffys orderd and untied some of my sc lower limbs ( shes now nearly 2f wide and 1 ft tall ) and still waiting for the big bang oh and im getting a g13 purp haze and a gh moby dick  so whats happening in the uk


----------



## newuserlol (May 4, 2012)

well ive asked a friend of a friend whos not friends with my friends lol to try get me some smoke will be swazi or durban n rank but lets see if he comes up with it 1st, ur a dead man if white n go prison here.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2012)

Week 7 DOG....





exo and preggers dog


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Nice DST.....Think Im about 1 week behind you


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2012)

lvn the shots dst, she looks top notch


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> coming here to check up on what you pikeys are babbling on about is always worth a grin m8
> i'm golden, bro yourself


yeah all going ery well cheers doc.hows th
e new thread going?
i still got ya pm with the link ill have a look tonight


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

The simple ones allways get a giggle.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trees of Cheese update.
> View attachment 2152719View attachment 2152720
> 
> The tallest is about 2.5 feet above the top of the pot.
> ...


yorkie wots the pale thing in the corner?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yorkie wots the pale thing in the corner?


Thats Yorkie.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

u notice the manakin or dummy in the corner room?
i think thats yorkies lover hahahahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yorkie wots the pale thing in the corner?


It's my Nemesis mother that's on it's deathbed cos my "Helper" split it in half where it has been topped and the wound is rotting.



supersillybilly said:


> Thats Yorkie.lol


And I love you too....



mad dog bark said:


> u notice the manakin or dummy in the corner room?
> i think thats yorkies lover hahahahahaha


It is the bottom half of a mannequin, just up to the waist. Well you know those xmas nights when you go on a wander round a city off your tits after washing down E's and sniff with Absinthe? Well that's what follows you home after one of those nights!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Absinthe.....Seed has been planted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

Resist the "Jakey" gene you must padawan Billy, drag you to the darkside it may!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Im babysitting my neice tonight so one shall leave it to Sat. Jakey gene is strong with me. Also "dont give a fuck gene" is dominant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

glakey gene more like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

Stuff following me back from trips.



Ebay?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

all u need is a bottom half to have a good partner haha. least it wont argue back haha


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glakey gene more like


Dunno if anyone south of you will understand that.lol defo the way I look after a few


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dunno if anyone south of you will understand that.lol defo the way I look after a few


It lost me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dunno if anyone south of you will understand that.lol defo the way I look after a few


Delvite might have, the rest of these shandy suppers nae chance lad.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2012)

Google Glaikit yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Delvite might have, the rest of these shandy suppers nae chance lad.


Oi.........I'm a fucking yorkshireman! See that Tettley's, brewed in Leeds.  There's no Shandy drinking fairies round here, that's south of the gap mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Google Glaikit yorkie


I'm there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Delvite might have, the rest of these shandy suppers nae chance lad.


[video=youtube;vdiTmEvxamM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vdiTmEvxamM[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oi.........I'm a fucking yorkshireman! See that Tettley's, brewed in Leeds.  There's no Shandy drinking fairies round here, that's south of the gap mate!


hahah we have a biter. mate i'm from the toon, owt past scotch corner might as well be london to me. 

tettleys is gash too need two bags for a cup. nee good to me.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah we have a biter. mate i'm from the toon, owt past scotch corner might as well be london to me.
> 
> tettleys is gash too need two bags for a cup. nee good to me.


Think he was on about tetleys the bitter old boy! lol.........be yorkshire tea if its for a brew! lol







Yorky where bouts in yorkshire you from?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Think he was on about tetleys the bitter old boy! lol.........be yorkshire tea if its for a brew! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye that's the one and yes lad Yorkshire Tea IS the best, 4 cups from 1 bag! (fucking hardcore me, I brew with 2 bags)

I live in Bradistan but I was born in Leeds.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye that's the one and yes lad Yorkshire Tea IS the best, 4 cups from 1 bag! (fucking hardcore me, I brew with 2 bags)
> 
> I live in Bradistan but I was born in Leeds.


cracking footy team old leeds haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

fuck scrogs fiddley annoying pieces off shite. that peas netting is a right nightmare for anybody who gets wound up easy. grrrhhhh near snapped me exo in a rage. bollocks to it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cracking footy team old leeds haha


......*hangs head in shame*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye that's the one and yes lad Yorkshire Tea IS the best, 4 cups from 1 bag! (fucking hardcore me, I brew with 2 bags)
> 
> I live in Bradistan but I was born in Leeds.


yeh the missus will only buy yorkshire t fucking awsome!


morning ladies how is everyone this glorious friday!?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye that's the one and yes lad Yorkshire Tea IS the best, 4 cups from 1 bag! (fucking hardcore me, I brew with 2 bags)
> 
> I live in Bradistan but I was born in Leeds.


Aye its gotta be yorkshire tea mate, fuck knows what i am then cos a do 1 per cup lol been usin that hardwater stuff tastes a lot better!
Im sheff mate worked at leeds many times an been out on town a few in leeds always good for fanny with the uni's there.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cracking footy team old leeds haha


Doin better then my team tho  lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the missus will only buy yorkshire t fucking awsome!
> 
> 
> morning ladies how is everyone this glorious friday!?


glorious? u being funny?
how dare u enter the thread so happy and joyful.
im a busy man run head 1st into my clenched fist hahahah


----------



## Mastergrow (May 4, 2012)

Scroggs can be fiddley but fuck they pay off, the one I done I used the proper metal rack u get for the tent, it was a good job, the only thing cos there's no movement, when the branches are tryin to get thru the holes the branches comin of it can catch and snap if ur not around to keep an eye, I wasn't goina do another yet cos I don't reli have time but fuck it, I'm goina give it a go with these exo seeds I got goin


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

mate i think best i leave till tomorrowe now or im likely turn into the hulk or a big baby hahah
man my neighbours must b wondering who i was swearing my head of at. think they think im a fruit loop as is.
day they moved in i had splitt with mrs and in mids off a full on arguement wen there delivery van pulled up haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> run head 1st into my clenched fist hahahah


Blackadder II.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

haha yeah i watching it now trying to wooosahhh or calm down. cant have reefer as goota do school run soon so thought lil funnys b good medicine haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

we are he knigts that go NNNITT!

anyways was a nice day til ive just noticed my fuckine freeagent theatre+ usb sockets have stopped working all of a fucking sudden? i atch everything thru it so im pretty bummed and as the warrenty has JUST run out,that makes it even more of a stinger,my tv only plays basic divx so no blurays for me till i can suss out wtf has happened grrr


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we are he knigts that go NNNI!


And that's Monty Python.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

got both box sets. monty and the ba set.
also faulty towers, the wire and ren and stimpy r the boxsets i own


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

You need The Young Ones now.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

need the bottom series box set to as that was funny as feck, the young ones and only fools and horses then i b a happy bunny


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

man same time that went on. we think to alike yorkie. haha poor poor world
i thought 1 off me was bad enough


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

HA! missed both my legs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

I'm into English comedy, we have the best sense of humour in the world.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

true as that. i dont get in to much yankie comedy as its all glossy and plastic people.
english humour is the best hands down


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> HA! missed both my legs


[video=youtube;UMBbNLUe-qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UMBbNLUe-qU[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

can u belive tha paki "respect party" has taken labours shit in bradford! WELL WHAT DO U EXPECT THER LIKE A MILLION PAKIS THER give it ten yrs theyl be all in parliment,,u watch and see we the white man are now in the minority


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

so wot its called united kingdom for a reason. who gives a shit who runs country as things will never change.
rich get richer and the poor get fucked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so wot its called united kingdom for a reason. who gives a shit who runs country as things will never change.
> rich get richer and the poor get fucked


yeh but do u want a parliment full of paki's? politics dont interest me in anyway but thats the last thing wee need turn england into little pakistan


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

white man hasnt done a great job to date so i really couldnt care now. we will b lied to no matter who in charge.
wot wood happen if whole uk refused to vote on the big gen electon??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can u belive tha paki "respect party" has taken labours shit in bradford! WELL WHAT DO U EXPECT THER LIKE A MILLION PAKIS THER give it ten yrs theyl be all in parliment,,u watch and see we the white man are now in the minority


Don't even get me started mate, my grow house is right in the middle of that lot. There's old bill outside the polling station on permanent watch!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't even get me started mate, my grow house is right in the middle of that lot. There's old bill outside the polling station on permanent watch!


lmao

[h=6]Me and the wife were in the shopping centre earlier, where we rounded a corner to see a gaggle of young girls, all wearing next to nothing, pouring out of hmv.
"Phoarr!", I said to the wife, pointing at a gorgeous lass of about twenty. "I bet you'd fucking love to have legs like her."

She didn't respond, but I could tell she was upset.

I could hear the sobs as I wheeled her up the ramp into debenhams.[/h]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can u belive tha paki "respect party" has taken labours shit in bradford! WELL WHAT DO U EXPECT THER LIKE A MILLION PAKIS THER give it ten yrs theyl be all in parliment,,u watch and see we the white man are now in the minority


And the ironic thing is the "Respect" candidate is fucking white! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Galloway

The Pakis love him, all seems a bit fishy to me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so wot its called united kingdom for a reason. who gives a shit who runs country as things will never change.
> rich get richer and the poor get fucked


It's not called The United Kingdom though, I'm English and England is a country on an island called Great Britain.

The United Kingdom is a modern political term not a geographical location, it's a fucking company.
Statutes are not laws and "Any man who fails to assert his rights, has none".

You've got to think outside the box and do things right but you can flip em the finger.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2012)

.........


----------



## mad dog bark (May 4, 2012)

thought was uk cos we expanded n near owned the map. hence united kingdom? so there for all we took over was common wealth.
u no need tell me bout statutes matey i will never waver my rights im well aware the law and my rights. i do alot reading esp top the pops magazines and smash hits haha
amazing how a simple j can tame a beast. mellowed mdb now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

well me clones are doing spanking so todays the day to raise them close to the cfl to keep them nodes tite!


[h=6]Four blokes on a plane: a Brit, a Russian, a Yank and a Paki.

The Yank says, "I'm a CIA agent."
The Brit says, "I'm an MI6 agent."
The Russian says, "I'm a KGB agent."
The Paki says, "I'm a Newsagent."[/h]


----------



## Elliesdaddy (May 4, 2012)

Check my thread out UK growers it's in my signature


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

so see this plant here


was taken a little bit bak,,anyways see how the nodes are fucking miles apart,was thinking now the main cola is forming i could maybe strip the borrom branches of the plant, just leaving the main cola,,what do u think/?

my other plant isent a worry and the clones are nr to the cfl so shouldnt be a problem,so yes stripping all the bottom of the plant,,what do u think?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 4, 2012)

U want to cut everything off but the top??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

yeh the branches arent doing much sum small buds yeh but nthing wrth the eoffrt the plants putting in
heres a more uptodate pic,,well just taken it
View attachment 2154003
so was thinking of cutting all the branches off
anyways heres a full skinny of me plants
as you can see clones looking nice since i nrly killed the fuckers and the 2 livers of eco that landed are also standing up on ther ownself,,so im thinking fuk the seeds from now on

View attachment 2154004View attachment 2154005View attachment 2154006View attachment 2154003View attachment 2154007View attachment 2154008

how spankingly awsome are they looking!BOOM fuk u chedz hahaha havent killed shit


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the branches arent doing much sum small buds yeh but nthing wrth the eoffrt the plants putting in
> heres a more uptodate pic,,well just taken it
> View attachment 2154003
> so was thinking of cutting all the branches off
> ...


Lmfao theres still time ay lad ??? They look like they want plantin in bigger pots bro but lookin good all the same mate haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao theres still time ay lad ??? They look like they want plantin in bigger pots bro but lookin good all the same mate haha


the 2 littlest ones are the livers and/or exo
i think yorkie only put em in then cups the day he brought em, from the jiffy cubes,u think bigger pots already after this they was just gunna go into the 11 litre,but i may just get sum 6 litre post that way they can saty in my prop box without getin rootbound

BREAKING INFORMATION

seems kevin murphey is a con man lmao,. rips me off then,. pressing members on the site for donations by such and such a time now hes clean FUCKED OFF HAHAHA
wat a prik
(ibnfo of another site member lmao)


----------



## gaztoth (May 4, 2012)

lol this place is crazzyyyy!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

Bullshit lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bullshit lmfao


to the tune of about 1500 qwid (parantly)

lol just what ive been told lmafao

i see chedders been busy


----------



## supersillybilly (May 5, 2012)

Morning guys......fell asleep with my arm hanging out the bed....fucking sore. lol Sunny as here.....some bastard mentioned absinthe yesterday and thats all I thought about since. Anyway got dragged about shops yesterday for new furniture coz I decorated. Not fucking cheap......Thing is I have no problem spending £200 on a couple of bags of proper but £375 for a bit of fucking wood. Also I was babysitting my neice last night too. Billy in the good books, so when I go get a bottle and a few beers there should, should be no dramas


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2012)

Morning good morning. Bloody tired! Trying to wake up with some hip-hop swing.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 5, 2012)

Morning TTT.....try this, DST got me into them........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yeb3q5nqWA


----------



## Mastergrow (May 5, 2012)

Package from dutchanbod arrived, ye fuckin ha!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning TTT.....try this, DST got me into them........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yeb3q5nqWA


I like it


----------



## mad dog bark (May 5, 2012)

morning all. some1 getting a numb face today then?
how r we all


----------



## Mastergrow (May 5, 2012)

Unfortunately not, movin into a new house over the next week and I've a load off cleaning an painting and shit to do so no numb fces yet lad


----------



## supersillybilly (May 5, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Unfortunately not, movin into a new house over the next week and I've a load off cleaning an painting and shit to do so no numb fces yet lad


Was it fishscale or powder. I didn't like the powder stuff. Made me sketchy and had to drink lots of whisky to even out


----------



## newuserlol (May 5, 2012)

got a lil something from noriaga come today only fucking prob is im 10000miles away got it during the 420 special nearly half price...........


----------



## newuserlol (May 5, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Package from dutchanbod arrived, ye fuckin ha!!


send that pic m8 might give him a go now, moveitnice from canada is spose to be goooood too


----------



## newuserlol (May 5, 2012)

the ice pills are real nice too aint base fink its lab speed n meth just feels really clean, ask scotia lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2012)

morning bitches,,,sambo ur in SA wtf fot they all live in teepees and caves? swap weed for goats and stuff lmao

hahaha u should be enjyoing yer hols man not talking to us wankers on here


----------



## newuserlol (May 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning bitches,,,sambo ur in SA wtf fot they all live in teepees and caves? swap weed for goats and stuff lmao
> 
> hahaha u should be enjyoing yer hols man not talking to us wankers on here


lolol im on a game lodge bro, me friends own. theres work that needs doing sometimes so i come n have a few posts,

off to sun city monday tho.

hows ya clones doing?


----------



## newuserlol (May 5, 2012)

chelsea 1nil up i see theres a kinda sky tv here called dstv u can watch all the sat games live.

site is dead as fuck has been for ages fink all that fdd shit n cataract etc has done it no good lol

fucking arms are killing me not long got back from indoor go-karting fuck it hurts ya wrists.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol im on a game lodge bro, me friends own. theres work that needs doing sometimes so i come n have a few posts,
> 
> off to sun city monday tho.
> 
> hows ya clones doing?


doig great buddy got em close to the cfl now,, they was standing up on ther own the next day!ive done he lift test and they never came out and looking nice and green thanx man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2012)

new pics of the BSBxCB....


----------



## 3eyes (May 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning all. some1 getting a numb face today then?
> how r we all


Today, more like the last few weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so see this plant here
> View attachment 2153887
> 
> was taken a little bit bak,,anyways see how the nodes are fucking miles apart,was thinking now the main cola is forming i could maybe strip the borrom branches of the plant, just leaving the main cola,,what do u think/?
> ...


That needs some Magnesium fast, the leaves are folding up and the margins are going yellow.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Haha so riu is bac online wtf happened this time busy as fuck my ends between hospital and work and sortin bullshit out i should nt be and this fuckin current grow is takin its fuckin toll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think yorkie only put em in then cups the day he brought em, from the jiffy cubes,u think bigger pots already after this they was just gunna go into the 11 litre


You can tell when they're ready for bigger pots because you can see the root growth through the party cups, I let them get a little root bound and then put them into the bottom half of a 2 litre pop bottle for a while before the final pots. If you don't let them build up a nice tight root ball then the Coco just falls away when potting up leaving the young plant weak with no support structure.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2012)

Fresh beans potted this afternoon, lets hope I can get a nice male out of these for the F2's seen as I killed the last one that looked promising.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fresh beans potted this afternoon, lets hope I can get a nice male out of these for the F2's seen as I killed the last one that looked promising.


see its not just me who kills shit lmao

and yorkie nice for that stuff me ladies seem to be thriving,them spekles have gone,. nice green and looking cushty pal,
the clones are looking mint too,stil got them burnt leaves from my error but son as ther ready ther cumming off,lovely new growth,nice 1


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

He speeketh the truth.....and that's from a Yorkshire man, lol. Best tea in the world by all accounts (I only read that on the UK thread in the last couple of days, and low and behold heard it on fukkin TV this morning with the Yorkshire chef dude, lmao....)



The Yorkshireman said:


> You can tell when they're ready for bigger pots because you can see the root growth through the party cups, I let them get a little root bound and then put them into the bottom half of a 2 litre pop bottle for a while before the final pots. If you don't let them build up a nice tight root ball then the Coco just falls away when potting up leaving the young plant weak with no support structure.





The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2155127
> 
> Fresh beans potted this afternoon, lets hope I can get a nice male out of these for the F2's seen as I killed the last one that looked promising.


Anythway, on a serious note, what breeding you up to mate? always interested to hear about some new creations. Please, prey tell.....and join us on the Breeding showcase thread, if ye can be arsed that is.


----------



## newuserlol (May 6, 2012)

morning nob-jockeys

fuck all on today just chilling in the sun......................

what was the final score in the fa cup yday?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> morning nob-jockeys
> 
> fuck all on today just chilling in the sun......................
> 
> what was the final score in the fa cup yday?



U sure that's rite this time? I bet if it was the real thing I was sending ye wouldn't have fucked up the spelling u cunt lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

alittle sunday mornin pron
bsbxbr

exo and pyscho


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

sorry lads the last pic is the lemon


----------



## Buddyholi (May 6, 2012)

nice one mate ,ive just banned myself from my local hydro shop ,useless cunts ,phoned them to see if they had a fan controller in stock they said yes got a few,took me ages to get there for them to tell me they didnt have any I was fucking raging.came home and ordered it on ebay 12 quid cheaper .i will order everything online now.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

fuck me pal wot a piss take i would nt of left without somethin as compensation for there mistake fuck id av strangled the cunts lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

wtf is wrong with this site i cant upload pic properly now


----------



## Buddyholi (May 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> fuck me pal wot a piss take i would nt of left without somethin as compensation for there mistake fuck id av strangled the cunts lol


I know mate I was close ,getting arressted in a hydro shop isnt a good idea though lol .


----------



## newuserlol (May 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U sure that's rite this time? I bet if it was the real thing I was sending ye wouldn't have fucked up the spelling u cunt lol


soooo sorry m8 yeah 100% sure geezer [email protected]


----------



## futiletoxin (May 6, 2012)

Easy guys!!! Just picked up some tiger bloom, still near the start of my flowering stage, how much tb should i be using in one litre of water, the plants are reasonably big now check em out on my pro. thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Anythway, on a serious note, what breeding you up to mate? always interested to hear about some new creations. Please, prey tell.....and join us on the Breeding showcase thread, if ye can be arsed that is.


I want to stabilise the Exodus Cheese X Mr Nice - Dreamtime of Tip Tops from the beans he gave me, it's a small gene pool but if I can get a half good looking male from these last 5 beans (maybe 4 as I snapped the little tail of one potting them up) then I can start a proper search in the F2's.

I decided to call it "Mature Cheese" as it's the Cheese that has evolved a little. If my dirty bagseed turns out to be male then I'm gonna put that across my short stinky Cheese pheno stabilise that and call it "Chimera" because it's a monstrous fire-breathing female creature of immortal make composed of the parts of multiple animals, then I'll have 2 strains under my belt. 

I've been thinking about the showcase for a while, I will probably start posting within the next few weeks when I start to flower the 2 phenos I have on the go at the moment so everybody gets to see the selection process and the reasons behind my decisions.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> sorry lads the last pic is the lemon


dunno bowt the last one but ure sure a fucking lemon,,LEARN TO ROTATE YER PICS YA MONG!LMFAO


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno bowt the last one but ure sure a fucking lemon,,LEARN TO ROTATE YER PICS YA MONG!LMFAO


Fuck me so its u that keeps killin the thread lol fuck off


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

Plants, threads, i think it's just second nature to IM 

Sipping on a pint of heineken, a nice frosty chilled way of ending what has been a rather fantastic week  Smoked rather a lot of great weed but a when my friend left she popped a nice bud of bubblegum haze for me to find after work, that stuff knocked me on my arse  another friend ame over later in the evening and i was jut a zombie lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

Lol ttt hope this bsbxbr is a nice 1 for u lad you ll deffo be gettin the half by the looks of it!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

Hehe, i feel like such a slut  it's like i've flashed some cleavage and am being offered diamonds and shiny cars in return


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

Lmfao can i get that 2 haha its startin ro smell like candy so i just wanna munch the fucker atm everytime i go in its hard to keep me sticky fingers off it lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao can i get that 2 haha its startin ro smell like candy so i just wanna munch the fucker atm everytime i go in its hard to keep me sticky fingers off it lol


[video=youtube_share;7gugTXpiJoI]http://youtu.be/7gugTXpiJoI[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2012)

evnin, lol chedz tat bsb looking nice matey! same formation as the long,tall one ive got,wont know until the colour comes ,
u ok TT been gettnig hi have we,im yet to smoke bubblegum never really come across it, mite have to throw one in for next grow maybe,

chillin watching sons of guns,man these americans are mad


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

Very well cheers mate. Been getting VERY high  A friend showed up in the city out of the blue, without anywhere to stay, so figured i'd be mr polite and was rewarded for my kindness with copious amounts of free weed, and she rolled everything as well, was like a lord of leisure lol. Dunno who the breeder was for that bubblegum haze, but i want more


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin, lol chedz tat bsb looking nice matey! same formation as the long,tall one ive got,wont know until the colour comes ,
> u ok TT been gettnig hi have we,im yet to smoke bubblegum never really come across it, mite have to throw one in for next grow maybe,
> 
> chillin watching sons of guns,man these americans are mad


Colour came around the 1st week of flower lmfao nice plant to grow is an understatement and ive still to pop another 10 of the fuckers haha


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

Shit loads more seeds if people ever need em  IM that is lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Colour came around the 1st week of flower lmfao nice plant to grow is an understatement and ive still to pop another 10 of the fuckers haha


was talking the bud colour,mines stil forming the actual buds so nothing but white hairs atm,but ther filling out rather nicel,tbhnever seen a plant with no branches so its a st for me,bud missus says ter startng to smell,in the mornings,il take her word for it,.me i thinkits me smoking at night wen they gone to bed,pff,eitherway cushty hoping for a nice amount of these 2 under the 600


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;sbmeqiO1VTM]http://youtu.be/sbmeqiO1VTM[/video]

Watching 21 jump street, not normally a fan of the short fat kid as a comedy actor but rather enjoying the film so far


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was talking the bud colour,mines stil forming the actual buds so nothing but white hairs atm,but ther filling out rather nicel,tbhnever seen a plant with no branches so its a st for me,bud missus says ter startng to smell,in the mornings,il take her word for it,.me i thinkits me smoking at night wen they gone to bed,pff,eitherway cushty hoping for a nice amount of these 2 under the 600


Yeah i ment the colour came at around a week into flower u nutter lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> [video=youtube_share;sbmeqiO1VTM]http://youtu.be/sbmeqiO1VTM[/video]
> 
> Watching 21 jump street, not normally a fan of the short fat kid as a comedy actor but rather enjoying the film so far


lol yeh wer ther on the acid biscuits lol or wen they get the car and pretend to do the roll of the bonnet and the fat lad gets it loll

mines 3 weeks in 12-12 so hopefully should start seeing sum of them lovely colours(if its the same) so heres hopin coz that shit looks tastety


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2012)

Wake up you bunch of useless fuckers! I told myself i wouldn't buy any of those 75l bottle of Leffe, i lied 

bring me back some Jerky or biltong please sambo  That or find me some crocodile, always wanted to try some croc


----------



## Defuzed (May 6, 2012)

yo tip top, delete your inbox as its full.
got suttin for ya, safe


----------



## welshsmoker (May 7, 2012)

here is a pineapple express thats coming down today.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 7, 2012)

Fuvk me lad did u put it in the microwave lmfao only jkin lad looks sweet


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

Morning lads, ladettes, and those that belong to neither category  How was everybody's weekend?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 7, 2012)

Shit shit and shit fuckin workin ay i lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

Weekebnds no over yet, whoooo bank hollida whoooo bank holliday. Just wish i got paid for it though like everyone else


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 7, 2012)

Haha ttt i get my holiday pay plus double time for today pay should get £550+for today alone so i can moan really just wish this grow would hurry up then again i dont know if id like to work instead of choppin em down but its sure to be a nice payday 5days after i down scissors lol i might just book another holiday for the winter this time round tho


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

The perils of self employment ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

lol, that would be like 3 weeks of work for me  self employment is indeed a silly silly thing. Not long to go now though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah gettin ya tax back is a bonus if self employed but your no better off than bein on the books if u calculate holiday pay sickness ppe tools travel expences


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Weekebnds no over yet, whoooo bank hollida whoooo bank holliday. Just wish i got paid for it though like everyone else


I think it's ridiculous, nay downright evil, that nurseries also shut on bank holidays. How are parents supposed to have a holiday with kids around?


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

Somebody say something, I'm having a twilight zone moment here, NOBODY is answering texts or phonecalls or emails and nobody is posting on this thread either and I just want to check that there hasn't been a nuclear holocaust that somehow skipped me...


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

Soooooooooooo bored. Almost tempting me to do some laundry and some hoovering.


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

Well maybe Baklawa was right! Where's that radiation suit when i need it, last man standing :O CHAMPION!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2012)

shit man,,anyone got anokia c3?
just being a apin getting apps like facebook install,got msn donebut thats it ppff wanker bee fro sale wen it get facebook on ther



i need tos art getting up ealy 17pm and w just rising lol

them 2 LOOKING nice and cecer everyday TT sepkt wer speks due!


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

I'm going to pretend i understood what you wrote in that post :/ I understood facebook and msn but most of the rest... lol


----------



## DST (May 7, 2012)

it's not just me then,


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 7, 2012)

Lmfao it was in mongolian haha


----------



## gaztoth (May 7, 2012)

i thought it was just me also


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

OK let's work out what we all have in common, us nuclear holocaust survivors. We'll start by establishing genetics etc. Which of you can roll your tongue?


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

Not me. I can put my leg behind my head, and i can undercook beef burgers, short of that i'm essentially a wheetabix box.


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not me. I can put my leg behind my head, and i can undercook beef burgers, short of that i'm essentially a wheetabix box.


Aha, I can put both feet behind my head but then I get stuck and need unhooking. The Weetabix box bit will be what I ponder on in the shower tonight. Weetabix box...


----------



## mad dog bark (May 7, 2012)

how do all. aint been able get on last few days????


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/gift-other/space-rugs/10286786.html

It's like a big black snuggly non-stop hug. Finally I can wear my blanket while slurping my morning coffee and still look hot (if you find Darth Vader hot, and let's face it, power is sexy)...


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2012)

haha, i was ust commenting to a friend the other day about how i want a propper badass cape lord of the rings style


----------



## baklawa (May 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i was ust commenting to a friend the other day about how i want a propper badass cape lord of the rings style


Ah but this is thermal, and probably only unacclimatised cold-blooded reptiles like me still feel the need for a _snuggly _badass cape.

(Although it doesn't look thermal. It looks AWESOME. I look so awesome. And the Darth Vadar theme music was playing in my head today when I opened the door to the postie and guess what? He started humming it so I MUST look cool!)


----------



## Bucketponics` (May 7, 2012)

glass wtf is that? like another drug or actual fucking glass?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all. aint been able get on last few days????


yah keva nd joey are paying to get sites ddosed i think,i know for a fact hes doing it with the site the lads made andmoved too after he ripped em off

so it stands to figure hes doing it here too,lol wat a fuckngmoron


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

goooooooood mornin uk  bin up since 6, hammerd a Q already nt sleeping but new updates on the vid journal l8r  soooooo hows all


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

Morning! I've had a fairly restless night but i'm up and awake and ready for, um, a mundane day. It's half a bottle of wine for elevenses monday though!


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Morning! I've had a fairly restless night but i'm up and awake and ready for, um, a mundane day. It's half a bottle of wine for elevenses monday though!


.................il stick with a half  monday? it tuesday int it


----------



## mad dog bark (May 8, 2012)

a q sounds like a winners breakfast to me haha
morning ukers


----------



## DoctaGreen (May 8, 2012)

Morning, wake and bake time, peace


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

haha, it is indeed tusday, doh. Well knowing work they won't have ordered in any fish so will opt for a risotto due to the cheapness of rice. It's at that point though where i say fuck a red pepper risotto and i suddenly have a carrier bag of ingredients from the co-op


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a q sounds like a winners breakfast to me haha
> morning ukers


 ah but munchies in the morning is ne good 



DoctaGreen said:


> Morning, wake and bake time, peace


 a man after my own 



tip top toker said:


> haha, it is indeed tusday, doh. Well knowing work they won't have ordered in any fish so will opt for a risotto due to the cheapness of rice. It's at that point though where i say fuck a red pepper risotto and i suddenly have a carrier bag of ingredients from the co-op


 we all do it  are you a red or green pepper? lets get cooking ( says ainsly )


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

Word on the street has it that i'm niether, but rather a cheesecake 

I'm not a huge fan of peppers but always red and yellow, to hell with green peppers!

Have you ever watched can't smeg won't smeg? I love that episode


----------



## DoctaGreen (May 8, 2012)

Its all about The Big Bang Theory, that shit tickles me in places never tickled before! Nice cheesey ciggy to start this fine monday/tuesday LOL!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

I'm having a real twat of a start to the week. No breakfast stuff in the house. Iron put loads of marks into my work clays so I lost it n threw it out the window. Cashpoints out of cash with the bank holiday, so I've had to walk half hour to the next one. I'm going to be at least an hour late for graft and rock up in half ironed togs. 

My clones have all rotted and the tents full of hermie naners.

If Tuesday was a person is kick its bollocks off.

Morning all.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2012)

Morning to you Donald, sounds like you need to go back to bed lad......


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Word on the street has it that i'm niether, but rather a cheesecake
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of peppers but always red and yellow, to hell with green peppers!
> 
> Have you ever watched can't smeg won't smeg? I love that episode


 lols i have m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning to you Donald, sounds like you need to go back to bed lad......


If only I could. I've got the bank hol backlog to deal with when I get to work.


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm having a real twat of a start to the week. No breakfast stuff in the house. Iron put loads of marks into my work clays so I lost it n threw it out the window. Cashpoints out of cash with the bank holiday, so I've had to walk half hour to the next one. I'm going to be at least an hour late for graft and rock up in half ironed togs.
> 
> My clones have all rotted and the tents full of hermie naners.
> 
> ...


chip n pin = cashback  days are just another thing to think about lol, rotted clones n hermies noooooo what has happend? oh and good mornin


----------



## DoctaGreen (May 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm having a real twat of a start to the week. No breakfast stuff in the house. Iron put loads of marks into my work clays so I lost it n threw it out the window. Cashpoints out of cash with the bank holiday, so I've had to walk half hour to the next one. I'm going to be at least an hour late for graft and rock up in half ironed togs.
> 
> My clones have all rotted and the tents full of hermie naners.
> 
> ...


Pretty weak bro, keep the faith  Pop ITV on now, that usually cheers me up!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

If its jezza Kyle no chance. That smarmy self righteous bollock does my nut.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2012)

is that the right or left nut?...or both, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

All 3....

I'm just going to roll up when I hit graft. Ignore the world till 5. Then go n buy a new iron


----------



## DST (May 8, 2012)

RIU is a bit twitchy at the moment. No albums or pictures can be accessed....seems like it's been in contact with yer iron.


----------



## DoctaGreen (May 8, 2012)

I don't watch it for jezza, merely to ogle in repugnant awe at the cretins that attend for a free holiday! Their problems put your iron enigma into scale! Damn my breakfast kicked in. Hope ur day improves


----------



## DST (May 8, 2012)

So whats gone Herm on you Don?


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

lols jezza kyle ( wind-up merchant ) its like wresling  get how high downloaded n shut the curtains and get the bong out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

delvite said:


> chip n pin = cashback  days are just another thing to think about lol, rotted clones n hermies noooooo what has happend? oh and good mornin


normally it would = cashback but i live out of toon now. the Nisa on the corner were out too. doesn't take long once the geordie masses get their swally on. but you should know this  you've been away too long... fuck knows whats happening with the clones rotting, i've resurrected the aeroprop, went and bought a lid for it only to find the one i picked has a smashed corner. 


DST said:


> RIU is a bit twitchy at the moment. No albums or pictures can be accessed....seems like it's been in contact with yer iron.


I'm a bit twitchy myself. the iron is now in contact with the wheelie bin, and good riddance to the fucking thing.


DoctaGreen said:


> I don't watch it for jezza, merely to ogle in repugnant awe at the cretins that attend for a free holiday! Their problems put your iron enigma into scale! Damn my breakfast kicked in. Hope ur day improves


cheers fella, id like to say it can only get better but alas it's getting worse. some gadgie's just turned up to install a load of CAT 5 net extensions in the office. i have no idea where they're meant to be and i'm the only one in.


DST said:


> So whats gone Herm on you Don?


SLH a couple of CCxL going to have to re work them, thank fully the purple pheno, the one i wanted to work with is fine. but a couple of the others may have to be scrapped and hashed. just when i really needed a good crop. and the next round of clones due in are donald. the dogs are still way to small to go in in two weeks so looks like a canny gap in the perpetual. i'm fucking sick.


delvite said:


> lols jezza kyle ( wind-up merchant ) its like wresling  get how high downloaded n shut the curtains and get the bong out


i wouldn't mind him if he wasn't such a horrible cunt himself. he was shagging pro's on his honeymoon and he bangs on about scrotes smoking dope instead of buying nappies. all he does is shout at people who know no better than to wash their dirty laundry in public. 

my heads fit to burst. i'm doing my graft and fucking off


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

..........................for every action there is a reaction m8 your storm will calm soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

aye am sure it will. that or i'll be on look north for killing someone by 6 bells


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye am sure it will. that or i'll be on look north for killing someone by 6 bells


 haha the nxt moaty - dgat = the green strangler


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

admittedly i'd be over the moon if gazza turned up with some chicken and a pack of tinnies.


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> admittedly i'd be over the moon if gazza turned up with some chicken and a pack of tinnies.


 a thought that was mint lol im gazza a know him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

fishing rod a cooked chicken and 6 tins or probably 3 by the time he'd got the taxi up to alnwick. it's easy to speculate but i reckon moat would still be alive today had the plod let him in to see the nutter. he only lived round the corner from me, used to see him in the paper shop all the time. funnily enough the plod he shot n blinded was my bro in laws family liason. he was due to come and see us but never showed then we saw he'd been shot on the 6 o clock news. it's a small world the toon.

EDIT: not funnily enough really, it was a fucking cowardly thing to do.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 8, 2012)

and just make day worse for u don im hearing real madrid putting in bid for ya cf. the man on fire at moment. 
still struggling cope with the fa cup final result. y big andy didnt get start being in form he has been in is a shocker.
thinking flipping flower today and removing the scrogs. seems to just damage all the growth to me think i need alot more gentle and nibbled fingers for it. mayb next time tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

ah man there's all sorts of rumours flying about, always is with the toon. everyone calls us, saying were shite then there's a flurry of daft bids from teams with more money than sense. 

some mackem called up the 3 legends radio show n said cisse's goal was a fluke. dozy mackem's ffs he's a striker it's his job to put the ball in the net how the fuck was it a fluke. 

been singing *oh you'll never see a mackem in milan* for days


----------



## mad dog bark (May 8, 2012)

haha y does jordan henderson spring to mind?? has b said the lad is gifted but really going bout things the hard way. for a box to box mid he sure likes to side pass only this season.
cisse is a class cf and cabaye is a classy mid. hold on to them to and u b fine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

these days i don't even pay any notice to what's in the daily arse wipes. they haven't a scooby doo what's really happening. till it's signed it's just guff.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 8, 2012)

they gotta sell papers after all who needs the truth haha.
for being a work don u seem b posting quick too. guessing u r the boss? that or a slack worker
just watched a terrible film 30 days off nights dark days((its the 2nd film off series and its a terrible. killed off 1st film also)


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

................is off to do some uploadin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> they gotta sell papers after all who needs the truth haha.
> for being a work don u seem b posting quick too. guessing u r the boss? that or a slack worker
> just watched a terrible film 30 days off nights dark days((its the 2nd film off series and its a terrible. killed off 1st film also)


little of column A and a little of column B. i'm a manager so i get some free time but today is just full of arsehole customers. my job to deal with them tho so i'm grinning and bearing it. it'll be quiet tomorrow. just got to make it to 5 bells without losing the plot.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 8, 2012)

whats up lads i'm going to upgrade my ballasts this week and i'm stuck between the 600w dimmable lumatek and the 600w maxibright digital any info would be wicked


----------



## lowblower (May 8, 2012)

weedmanjam said:


> dude i get an oz for 100 wer i stay dry as hell 2 never buy wet shit dude


id probs still save money travelin to scotland to pick that shit up. 100 an oz.......really ?? what side of the uk u on ?


----------



## lowblower (May 8, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> whats up lads i'm going to upgrade my ballasts this week and i'm stuck between the 600w dimmable lumatek and the 600w maxibright digital any info would be wicked


i was advised to get an adjustawatt 600w. that way, buy a 250 MH bulb, a 400 HPS bulb and a 600 HPS bulb (all around £20 each) and can all run off the same ballast. The bloke said it will save u loads on elec in the future - u use the 250 for veg, then switch to 400 hps for the first half of flower, then the 600 hps for the second half of flower wen u feed the stronger nutes etc


----------



## delvite (May 8, 2012)

new updates in my thread....................................https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514581-delvites-video-journal-2.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2012)

evnin!,2 clones from last week just noticed poped the tissue on the jiffy! time for bigger pot,wat u reckon 6 litre or part cup?


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

Id say part cup part asbestos.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Id say part cup part asbestos.


pals just dropped of 2 pots about 4 inch diamiter 5 nich deep,theyl do in them,ther next move will be into ther final 11 litre pots,dont like fucking with em lol not with my luck,
WEEK4 now il get this weeks pics up later


----------



## mrt1980 (May 8, 2012)

does anyone here use air pots? i just wanted to know if its ok to start them off in ordinary small pots then put them in 10L air pots when it time to flower them or should i put them straight in the air pots from the start?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> does anyone here use air pots? i just wanted to know if its ok to start them off in ordinary small pots then put them in 10L air pots when it time to flower them or should i put them straight in the air pots from the start?


like jiffy cube first then into ur normal autopot? stand to reason should be fine or even start em of in airpots as long as the feeds truned down or off as to not overwater? TTTw would b theman to ask

just cheked me things and its turns out her like little prickly hedgehogs thru the tissueon the jiffy,repotted now into larger pots,re-arranged my grow room,took out the 300hps so i should be able to get my box in ther on end

YORKIE U STIL CUMMIN FOR THIS HPS BUDDY?

so yeh done soe room tydig up rotating the light and such to get the best refelction from the walls,that kinda shit! aww thats the spriit


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

Lol, not me, talk to Don Gin & Tonic. Think you're getting airpots and autopots mixed up IM, in either case Don is the one to ask about both


----------



## mrt1980 (May 8, 2012)

ok cheers. ive been having a closer look at them and i didnt realise they came apart, so i think ill have to get 3L air pots and then 10L for flowering. im going back to white widow for my next grow to see if there is much difference with soil and coco


----------



## mad dog bark (May 8, 2012)

get smaller ones mrt aswell as the 10 l u already have. it b ok use smaller normal pots untill u get smaller airpots also.
i used both sorts before in a grow on 1 plant. didnt and still dont have small airpots just 15litre airpots


----------



## mrt1980 (May 8, 2012)

i havent ordered any yet mate. i just wanted to know before i ordered them to save money on postage lol

do you think a 1L would be ok for veg then?


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

Aairpots aside, 1L does not sound anywhere near sufficient for veg. Uisng simple pots and soil, i've found my plants roots will have outgrown a 1L pot of coco by the time they're 6 inches tall.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 8, 2012)

thats what i was thinking, i use the 1L for the first week and then im putting them into 5L up until i switch them to 12/12 then i use 12L pots


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 8, 2012)

wtf is wrong now i cant upload pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2012)

well well well,each of my jiffy cubes was like a little hendgehog,so i dilligantly undid the tissue from round the cube and in bigger pots they went,and i dident break or kill anyshit! even leaned and moved me room about and again dident kill fucking NAYTHING how good is that!lol
at least it shows ther and me are on the rite track!


u ok TT madb?? sites been a bit fucked today hasent it,no prises for guessing who is resposible(parantly)

and baklawla or w/eva if u wanna pop round tomorrow message me qwik as im turning pc of soon

OH got this cool as fuk fan control temp display for me tower looks fucking fab!BONUS took 4 months to arrive from china like but hey makes it look cool and easy to adjust fan speeds!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 8, 2012)

its sayin the file is to big wtf ive uploaded bigger


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2012)

With regard to photo's and such, the forum is in the middle of a bi overhaul, bear with it, i don't personally think it is DDOS attaks as some think 

If by jiffy cube you mean jiffy pellets, then leave the net wrap on the things, root will break up stone, those things don't do a thing to the roots  That aside i am really well ta, feeling very positive about things for once which is a nice change


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 8, 2012)

that to bad got sum purple candy to throw up on here for this gaff its dead


----------



## baklawa (May 9, 2012)

Mornin UK


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

gooooooooooooooood morning


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2012)

Good moaning. I'm just back from the shops with lots of cartons of smoothies. Fucking scam artists they are, packet it all prettily in carboard boxes like every other fruit juice, but it's only when you get home that you notice they use 750ml containers, cheap fucks!


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

im going on a segway game tour 2day no doubt il fall off break me legs n getting by the crocs lmao still it will be a laugh always wanted a go on a segway.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2012)

Lucky bitch lol. You gotta pack me in your luggage next time you go. Always wanted to chomp on some crocodile


----------



## delvite (May 9, 2012)

mirnin feckers  bong + coffee = good start


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2012)

Morning all, hope all's well in everyones garden, fried my little plants last week so aint happy lol, got some tag beans on the go so aint that bad. See if they live up to all the hype. Dont think that kebab agreed with me last night given me the bloody trots, too much chilli source i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> does anyone here use air pots? i just wanted to know if its ok to start them off in ordinary small pots then put them in 10L air pots when it time to flower them or should i put them straight in the air pots from the start?


perfectly fine, i just got the larger ones. 10L . used normal pots up to about half the size then just switched. its messy as fuck mind lol trying to pour coco down the side of the rootball to fill up what is essentially a very leaky bucket. they are great for root development though.

ideally you should look to pot up about 3 times in the plants life cycle, tiny pot for seedling, medium pot through veg & let the root fill the space then a final large pot for flowering so the root still have somewhere to develop to. that said i've grown trees in tiny pots and not had any root binding problems. i've repotted half way through flower. again no problems. 

generally when you see roots out the holes in the bottom its nearly time to change up a pot. if you go straight into a big pot you'll find when you break the root ball apart the roots won't have used half of the coco as they'll go straight to the bottom of the pot to the water source.


----------



## baklawa (May 9, 2012)

Murphy's Law reigns on this forum. On days that I have a full coffee jar of weed, the UK thread crackles with wit and life. On the days that I have none, and am looking to go shopping, not only does the thread basically die, but nobody answers PMs or emails or texts, and my paranoia escalates, until by about Day 3 I've decided that smoking is too much hassle, and am just about resigned to quitting - when about 10 people pop up out of the blue raving about their latest crop and I accidentally end up buying double the amount I'd planned.

I'm REALLY hoping Day 3 doesn't do a Murphy on me too, now that I've revealed the sinister pattern...

I know, I know, I should grow my own and stop bugging people. Well, that's why I'm looking for an isolated cottage to move to. Wales. Murphy can't get at me in Wales.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Fuckin sambo gotta love him!! lmao!!

[video=youtube;FadvYFuS7Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadvYFuS7Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2012)

afternoon fuckwits....well thats me back on the wagon .....once again.......went well over board this time....another black eye, lost ma fuckin phone and now ahm havin to sell ma playstation coz ah owe lots and lots and lot and lots of money....on the plus side the misses is talking to me again.....mmmmm? hold on? IS that a plus??


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> perfectly fine, i just got the larger ones. 10L . used normal pots up to about half the size then just switched. its messy as fuck mind lol trying to pour coco down the side of the rootball to fill up what is essentially a very leaky bucket. they are great for root development though.
> 
> ideally you should look to pot up about 3 times in the plants life cycle, tiny pot for seedling, medium pot through veg & let the root fill the space then a final large pot for flowering so the root still have somewhere to develop to. that said i've grown trees in tiny pots and not had any root binding problems. i've repotted half way through flower. again no problems.
> 
> generally when you see roots out the holes in the bottom its nearly time to change up a pot. if you go straight into a big pot you'll find when you break the root ball apart the roots won't have used half of the coco as they'll go straight to the bottom of the pot to the water source.


cheers for the info. i should have checked on here first cos i just clicked on here after paying for 3L ones aswell, could have saved myself £20 lol. i was doing it in 3 pots 1,5 and 12L for the final stage and the roots where coming up out of the soil 3 weeks into flowering


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Murphy's Law reigns on this forum. On days that I have a full coffee jar of weed, the UK thread crackles with wit and life. On the days that I have none, and am looking to go shopping, not only does the thread basically die, but nobody answers PMs or emails or texts, and my paranoia escalates, until by about Day 3 I've decided that smoking is too much hassle, and am just about resigned to quitting - when about 10 people pop up out of the blue raving about their latest crop and I accidentally end up buying double the amount I'd planned.
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping Day 3 doesn't do a Murphy on me too, now that I've revealed the sinister pattern...
> 
> I know, I know, I should grow my own and stop bugging people. Well, that's why I'm looking for an isolated cottage to move to. Wales. Murphy can't get at me in Wales.


sorry to hear about your troubles keeping yourself medicated .. are you going cold turkey ?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

is there a doctor in the house? haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin sambo gotta love him!! lmao!!
> 
> [video=youtube;FadvYFuS7Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadvYFuS7Mc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


LMFAO

qaulity m8, it aint a bad smoke looks shitty aint no clone-only but a smooth smoking nice tasteing sativa, grown properly it would be some really nice smoke.

deffo a sativa.

threres a few seed not too many ill bring em back if any1 wants em or finks its worth it but i wont grow it out deffo aint gonna finish in 8wks from switch and isnt gonna stink like the pyscho/exo dus.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for the info. i should have checked on here first cos i just clicked on here after paying for 3L ones aswell, could have saved myself £20 lol. i was doing it in 3 pots 1,5 and 12L for the final stage and the roots where coming up out of the soil 3 weeks into flowering


sorry i was going to reply last night but i was in a state.

they'll come in handy still fella.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> LMFAO
> 
> qaulity m8, it aint a bad smoke looks shitty aint no clone-only but a smooth smoking nice tasteing sativa, grown properly it would be some really nice smoke.
> 
> ...


Ill take um of ya hands no bother geezer!!!...........you not recievin txts mate? sent ya a few.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ill take um of ya hands no bother geezer!!!...........you not recievin txts mate? sent ya a few.


thats number aint on geezer, im on a sa number bro much cheaper email me ya number again cause im selling that phone it 140 over here so will get a 100 for which is what i paid so thats good im pretty shore i have already txted ya from the sa number but no bro aint got no txt from ya apart from the email saying u looking for las.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ill take um of ya hands no bother geezer!!!...........you not recievin txts mate? sent ya a few.


do u really want the seeds m8, its landrace or whatever its called african strain, is a decent sativa just been grown shite,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats number aint on geezer, im on a sa number bro much cheaper email me ya number again cause im selling that phone it 140 over here so will get a 100 for which is what i paid so thats good im pretty shore i have already txted ya from the sa number but no bro aint got no txt from ya apart from the email saying u looking for las.


Aye i get ya mate makes sense, just emailed it ya now.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> do u really want the seeds m8, its landrace or whatever its called african strain, is a decent sativa just been grown shite,


Yeh mate really ill take um, will pop 1 see how it goes lol an any males could use for breedin, knowin my luck it will be some 15+ flowerin strain lmao old Don will have to give me tips on how not to chop the fucker down early lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

FUCK FUCK FUCK sat ear on the dongle in the lodge already half pissed 2 triple jaggerbombs and just started on LARGE vods left the front door half open 2 blue monkeys just jumped in the kitchen!!! fucking el that was nuts, scared em off they aint that big blue monkeys but also considered vermin

i got shitloads of pics to post when im back the fuckin blackberry has that geo tagging tho but fuck let em raid some game lodge in south africa lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

Any 1 seen this made me laugh plus orded some of the stuff he mentions for my next grow, fuck it! it was only a few quid an if it grows buds like them veg's im laughin!!! lol

[video=youtube;73V2g1tYVqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73V2g1tYVqk[/video]

Any 1 used it before?? its in the still from 2.13 - 2.30secs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rootgrow-Mycorrhizal-Fungi-360g-Pouch-/120816742620?pt=UK_H_G_Garden_Plants_Landscaping_Garden_Materials_ET&hash=item1c213d30dc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK sat ear on the dongle in the lodge already half pissed 2 triple jaggerbombs and just started on LARGE vods left the front door half open 2 blue monkeys just jumped in the kitchen!!! fucking el that was nuts, scared em off they aint that big blue monkeys but also considered vermin
> 
> i got shitloads of pics to post when im back the fuckin blackberry has that geo tagging tho but fuck let em raid some game lodge in south africa lmao


Fuckin stop it now mate makin us jelouse as fook!!!................if i was a single lad id fuck off or there with ya mate would be mint!!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry i was going to reply last night but i was in a state.
> 
> they'll come in handy still fella.


yeah i thought it would be better to have them from the start anyway saved money on postage too i think i had £20 nocked off for combined postage


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

m8 this lodge im in sleeps 6, did i mention the private pool is also heated lolol cost bout 700quid a night.

lololololol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 this lodge im in sleeps 6, did i mention the private pool is also heated lolol cost bout 700quid a night.
> 
> lololololol


Right im not playin!!(spits dummy out) lmao!!!........all free of charge to you then geezer??...get back with the mrs an me an mine an the kids will go, leave them with the sprogs while we go huntin pissed/stoned out of our tiny minds lmao!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 this lodge im in sleeps 6, did i mention the private pool is also heated lolol cost bout 700quid a night.
> 
> lololololol


im only here 3nights night was spose to be 4 but was a fuck up, the other game lodges me friend own are class yeah but this is another level.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Right im not playin!!(spits dummy out) lmao!!!........all free of charge to you then geezer??...get back with the mrs an me an mine an the kids will go, leave them with the sprogs while we go huntin pissed/stoned out of our tiny minds lmao!!!!


lmfao........................


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

yeah DST me friend owns a flat in milnerton cape twn, i been loads to ct its fucking lovely well parts are neway just stay away from the cape flats lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 this lodge im in sleeps 6, did i mention the private pool is also heated lolol cost bout 700quid a night.
> 
> lololololol


got your text sambo m8, emailed my ady to that address u sent,

hey pukka long time matey,had no net? bastards biling us for the tinterweb lmao as if!

how is everyone? YORKIE I GOT YOUR MISSED CALLS, tried ringin u bak but answerin machine buddy

SAMBO
best start sticking things up your arse matey,,get ur sfinkter stretched for what ur gunna need to get up ther for the return journey, otherwise ul be walking into the airport like a cowboy and it will be a give away,
i cant see no reason why u cant get about5-6 oz of resin up ther! wrap it well


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is there a doctor in the house? haha


lol @ house .. i was thinking it's more of a caravan of a thread, bloody pikeys 

stay happy m8


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got your text sambo m8, emailed my ady to that address u sent,
> 
> hey pukka long time matey,had no net? bastards biling us for the tinterweb lmao as if!
> 
> ...


u and ur anal incursions do worry me ukrg lolol u stink of prison time lolol

got a few plans tho can get sleeves of decent fags 9quid and can get prescription drugs very cheap lots of $$$$ opps i ment plans lololol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?2719-Bio-Bizz-Feeding-Chart

@MDB

the chart is on the 1st page m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u and ur anal incursions do worry me ukrg lolol u stink of prison time lolol
> 
> got a few plans tho can get sleeves of decent fags 9quid and can get prescription drugs very cheap lots of $$$$ opps i ment plans lololol


well u got my address lmao

got ur videos on email matey looks fucking swome,that smoke looks great too!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

cheers u old tart.
@ ic3 , newuser is right u do have alot talk off smuggling shit up ya arse. i still remember u going on bout having a phone n charger up there before??
haha u can take the man out off prison but u cant ever take the prison out off the man eh haha.
bet u a right fucker at dinner time? bullying the mrs and kids for there puddings and tea bags hahahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 9, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> lol @ house .. i was thinking it's more of a caravan of a thread, bloody pikeys
> 
> stay happy m8


haha like i said before matey just cos my brother is also my lover that doesnt make me a pikey hahahahaha.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheers u old tart.
> @ ic3 , newuser is right u do have alot talk off smuggling shit up ya arse. i still remember u going on bout having a phone n charger up there before??
> haha u can take the man out off prison but u cant ever take the prison out off the man eh haha.
> bet u a right fucker at dinner time? bullying the mrs and kids for there puddings and tea bags hahahahaha



pmsl yeh the tea packs are MINE!
no shit man im comfortable in the knowledge of what amount i can fit up my arse! remember once going to court stopped in macdonalds to get shit put away and fuk me i thought i was gunna bleed out! haha ohh them was the days..........................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2012)

Who's taken cuts in flower?. Im getting the right ump with two cuts which i took two weeks into 12/12. They rooted in 5 days which i was happy about and they appeared to be doing well, then i got the usual single bladed leaves and twisty growth but the fuckers are still throwing out pistils now and its been atleast 8 weeks. Think im fighting a loosing battle here and im just gonna slap these bitches about.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Who's taken cuts in flower?. Im getting the right ump with two cuts which i took two weeks into 12/12. They rooted in 5 days which i was happy about and they appeared to be doing well, then i got the usual single bladed leaves and twisty growth but the fuckers are still throwing out pistils now and its been atleast 8 weeks. Think im fighting a loosing battle here and im just gonna slap these bitches about.


Wot lightin u got em under lad you ll be needin em under 24/0 until they pass the crinkled leaf stage or sum strains are fuckers to switch bac to veg from my opinion of seein a lad take cuts wen in flower 8 weeks sounds like its not to clever !!

Wots happenin u cock munchers off to do me ladies in half hour shit i need a brake !!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot lightin u got em under lad you ll be needin em under 24/0 until they pass the crinkled leaf stage or sum strains are fuckers to switch bac to veg from my opinion of seein a lad take cuts wen in flower 8 weeks sounds like its not to clever !!
> 
> Wots happenin u cock munchers off to do me ladies in half hour shit i need a brake !!


This was the first and last time i do it cheds, aint gonna be taking cuts in flower anymore after this. They've been on 24/0 since day one, under tubes till rooted then popped under a 250 mh were they've been ever since. Its a right cunt, they were good phenos and i was looking forward to having a tent full of the fuckers which dont look like its gonna happen lol. Ive seen shit load of growers say its fine to take em whilst there in flower but i think you've hit the nail on the head, its gotta be down to the strain. I'll give it a few more weeks and see what they do as i have the space for them then there gonna get a right old slappin and shoved in the bin. On with the search for a decent keeper it looks like.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

i av taken cuts 2wks into flower they have never done or rooted as quick as when i take off a vegging plant.

fucking all booked up for the segway tour today! booked now gotta be there at 8.30am goin on the 2hr 1 with the off road segways which is what i wanted neway.

tried to book 1 of them zip line rides today bit like a bungee jump but its closed is under mantenance, it out of season here. they did say if its raining 2mora morning the segways tour wont be happening, praying for no rain.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

man them vids look SHIT-HOT sambo matey im soooo fucking jealouse damn i was expecting tents and tigers,people living in teepees


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man them vids look SHIT-HOT sambo matey im soooo fucking jealouse damn i was expecting tents and tigers,people living in teepees


its crazy here m8 this lodge im in now cost 9000rand a night bout 600-700quid but black workers in general earn around 1-3k rand a MONTH huge rich poor divide.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

once these loraze's kick in im off to the heated pool bitches lololol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2012)

feels weird talking the truth in the uk thread and having the pics to back it up lmao night night


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> feels weird talking the truth in the uk thread and having the pics to back it up lmao night night


lmao tushaye







lmao


----------



## delvite (May 9, 2012)

.......................................https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/526960-tourists-banned-amsterdam-cannabis-cafes.html


----------



## Defuzed (May 9, 2012)

delvite said:


> .......................................https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/526960-tourists-banned-amsterdam-cannabis-cafes.html


yeah that's not nice man i wanted to go later this year :/


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2012)

Yeah been hearing about this, been years since i was there. Dont bother me nowt tho i have no plans to go back to the dam. Got my first ever beans when i went but spent most of my time in the red light district rather than the coffee shops lol.

"I will suck you and fuck you for one hundred guilders" hahaha thos were the days, fucking skint in next too no time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

so i take it the laws been passed? give it a yr or 3 and they will realise how much tourist revenue they have lost and the loss of jobs for its ihabitants and they will soon change ther mind u watch,


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 9, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah been hearing about this, been years since i was there. Dont bother me nowt tho i have no plans to go back to the dam. Got my first ever beans when i went but spent most of my time in the red light district rather than the coffee shops lol.
> 
> "I will suck you and fuck you for one hundred guilders" hahaha thos were the days, fucking skint in next too no time.


Girls any good? Or just hotdog down a hallway


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Girls any good? Or just hotdog down a hallway


The thai girls were, i think my record was 6 in one day lol. They will do anything, fucking great long weekend man. There were some right stunners when i was there, couldnt get enough was like a sex maniac. Just dont go with the african girls, my mate wasnt impressed and asked for a refund lol.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

It will never happen in Amsterdam, fukkin joke government collapsed recently as well.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

Ah all goverments are fuckin crooks imo fuck em i say take em for wot they got is the moral i live by if i can get it i deserve it bollix to em you ve only gotta look at the uk its a fuckin joke this country the misses old man had a knee and hip replacement and canny get disability the cunt worked all his life oaid untold amount in taxes and they am fucking him over big time the wankers jeez the nan had his op at 60 and was workin uo untill the day he had the oo is nt that enough to say wot this country has come to i can tell a few stories but thats enough for me to make my blood boil if he was nt anti drugs id be fillin a few sheds of mj for him and if he got caught all he d av to say is it medicine lmfao


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

yer no wrong there ched, crooks in hand made suits!


----------



## delvite (May 9, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> yeah that's not nice man i wanted to go later this year :/


 im gettin a few runs in before 2013


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> yer no wrong there ched, crooks in hand made suits!


I know lad but fuck alls bein done about it thats wot takes the piss we need a goverment full of peeps that av worked most there lives i mean peeos that av grafted and paid into the system ive earned over 6grand in 4 weeks and paid a quarter of it in taxes and ni i mean why should i !! i dont go dictors dentist hospital i oay rent water council tax why because the cunts that dont want work dont fuck the list is endless wen im in my 50s ill be a fuckin cripole with the shit i do day in day out will i get disability well out it this way i aint bankin on it so ill get wot i can wen i can they do the same and all for wot to rip chunks outta us with the theivin cunts rant over !! is the picture uploader workin now????


----------



## dura72 (May 9, 2012)

they recon it'll be illegal to ban tourists from cafes under anti-discrimination legislation....european court of human rights will shaft them if they even try...and the dutch know this...its all empty political rhetoric to appease the right wing anti drug lobby.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

slh at the front with psychosis behind it

bsbxbr this shit looks eatable to me plenty of colour and the cola is the hardest u can imagine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> slh at the front with psychosis behind it
> View attachment 2160397View attachment 2160399
> bsbxbr this shit looks eatable to me plenty of colour and the cola is the hardest u can imagine
> View attachment 2160408View attachment 2160413


fuk me cheds wen u upload ur pics from pc open em first with phto viewer and just clik the rotate button it austosaves e rotated so not hard work,,,i know u simpletons like it easy lmao haha

that bsb looks tastey 2's up!

and lol chedz ud know about the hardest u can imagine not us!lol






^^lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

Haha uk lad ive grew many a bud in my years lad and ill tell ya its the hardest bud ive grown the density on the cunt is second to none and tbh its had a rough time breakin throught the canooy of the biggist in there which is the lemon psycho and 2x exo i let veg for over 5 weeks but its done me proad tbh lmfao it donna take a man to fuck a bitch up like that lmfao i like haha


----------



## aquafarmsrule247 (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 2160796thems my babie6 oz f 4 plants jacK hera switched over to aqua faming now will get some pics up soon as


----------



## aquafarmsrule247 (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 2160795View attachment 2160796View attachment 2160797View attachment 2160798View attachment 2160799View attachment 2160800View attachment 2160801View attachment 2160802View attachment 2160803View attachment 2160804View attachment 2160806View attachment 2160807thems my babies 16 oz of 4 plants jacK hera switched over to aqua faming now will get some pics up soon as


----------



## Defuzed (May 9, 2012)

y0 Cheddar what strains are in that bsbxbr? 
looks fookin pifffff


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 9, 2012)

Black sour bubble x black rose fella its a colourfull girl thats for sure


----------



## mr.green123 (May 10, 2012)

nice work cheds them lady's look amazing


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 10, 2012)

Cheers mr green


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

JUST FUKKIN DANK..........DOG


----------



## 00ashoo (May 10, 2012)

mother two


----------



## delvite (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> JUST FUKKIN DANK..........DOG


 quality bud shot m8


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> JUST FUKKIN DANK..........DOG


Lookin peng d wens it comin down?


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

next week lad, just got watered yesterday, then I'll water em again on Saturday, then when that's done I'll probably chop em. They are putting on huge weight at the moment so I don't want to interupt that (I mean I could chop them now) but its amazing to see them over a couple of days just turning into big floppy things, lol. I've got more tie ups in my cab than Toni and Guy!


----------



## Defuzed (May 10, 2012)

yes yes both look niice..

ched were those bsbxbr from tip top cos i got sme and wondered if they'd do well outdoors, safe for any advice lol.


----------



## aquafarmsrule247 (May 10, 2012)

Nice Judds cheadder


----------



## aquafarmsrule247 (May 10, 2012)

Yeah wait till I wake up I will get the right person who put that pic up lol sorry the sky might be bright out side but in my head its still raining lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 10, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> yes yes both look niice..
> 
> ched were those bsbxbr from tip top cos i got sme and wondered if they'd do well outdoors, safe for any advice lol.


Cant see why not bro yh they were ttt's creation mate fuckin lovely smell to it now they were proper sour at first but its started to get milder and candy like sherbert dipp tbh i was nt expecting nothin as good as this but i tell ya im happy to fuck with it !!


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

just got back from me segway tour wasnt too bad fun but they had speed restrictions on them feels weird they driving em with just ya body motion.

this sun city place is big on golfing too theres some top course, on the tour which was mainly around the golf course we stopped at a green n just past the green is a crocodile pit all walled up but go over that green and u aint getting ya fucking ball back lolol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> next week lad, just got watered yesterday, then I'll water em again on Saturday, then when that's done I'll probably chop em. They are putting on huge weight at the moment so I don't want to interupt that (I mean I could chop them now) but its amazing to see them over a couple of days just turning into big floppy things, lol. I've got more tie ups in my cab than Toni and Guy!


Haha dst fuck tieing the cunts up lmfao i had 1 fall over on me yesterday wen i was feedin bit once they are in position after they do the gangsta lean over each other im in2 minds weather to chop next week or the week after but wot eva i do im go be usin ripen from saturday so its all how i feel on the starr of nrxt week or the week after haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 10, 2012)

Yes sambs hope your avin a smashin time lad haha i wish i was there with ya pal trust me i would nt be on here


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yes sambs hope your avin a smashin time lad haha i wish i was there with ya pal trust me i would nt be on here


its a game lodge m8 unless ya at the casino or doing shit ya in the lodge, carnt be arsed to swim to early to drink might go ava joint................


----------



## Defuzed (May 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cant see why not bro yh they were ttt's creation mate fuckin lovely smell to it now they were proper sour at first but its started to get milder and candy like sherbert dipp tbh i was nt expecting nothin as good as this but i tell ya im happy to fuck with it !!



fuck sake that sounds chooong.. i want em to hurry up n crack out some niice juicy roots haha.. u gt any new pics on bsbxbr? kl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

gooooood morning ladies! well can nicely se the roots in my plastic cups so into bigger pots ther goiing,,starting nutes today canna start!
sambo more zimmers came today, il get em in post later on matey so u got em for wen uget bak  ur clones looking fucking awsoem pal taken over the ones i got a week earlier! gr8


sambo m8 pmsl on ur monkey video"im gunna shoot you next week ya cunt"LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 10, 2012)

Sambo send me these vids or im gunna shoot you ya cunt!!! lol

mornin all!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo send me these vids or im gunna shoot you ya cunt!!! lol
> 
> mornin all!


pm me ur email pukka il send em to u if ya want

and has anyone posted me anything? got a sliley opened envelope thru post today with my alias as the adressee?

and YORKIE did u manage to pop that seed we found on my room floor?


----------



## delvite (May 10, 2012)

cant wait to finish these autos they seem ok but not my cup-o-tea. growin fine but seem limited  couple of weeks i rekon, then back to my sc cant fekin wait  .................................................. ..[video=youtube;u_lXNUdnahY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_lXNUdnahY[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> cant wait to finish these autos they seem ok but not my cup-o-tea. growin fine but seem limited  couple of weeks i rekon, then back to my sc cant fekin wait  .................................................. ..[video=youtube;u_lXNUdnahY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_lXNUdnahY[/video]


yeh u can see ther not normal and are autos,nodes very spaced,think ur gunna be gutted with the yeild? and what made u do a full auto crop? me personally wouldnt touch em fucking too expensive on electric for a start and the yeilds you get bak aint worth it,
nicetune btw very chillaxed


----------



## delvite (May 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh u can see ther not normal and are autos,nodes very spaced,think ur gunna be gutted with the yeild? and what made u do a full auto crop? me personally wouldnt touch em fucking too expensive on electric for a start and the yeilds you get bak aint worth it,
> nicetune btw very chillaxed


 they are the inbetweeners i had a metre spare  ive done some delicious and these were cheap 5 for £18 ...........i expected low they said about 45g per plant but wel see  we gotta try


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo send me these vids or im gunna shoot you ya cunt!!! lol
> 
> mornin all!


is me being lazy bro sorry now sending a few


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gooooood morning ladies! well can nicely se the roots in my plastic cups so into bigger pots ther goiing,,starting nutes today canna start!
> sambo more zimmers came today, il get em in post later on matey so u got em for wen uget bak  ur clones looking fucking awsoem pal taken over the ones i got a week earlier! gr8
> 
> 
> sambo m8 pmsl on ur monkey video"im gunna shoot you next week ya cunt"LOL


i was riding on a segway past them fuckers! nice 1 on the zoppies, ill get some top hash or something nice n sort ya out when back cause we square at the mo bro, but am trying to get 40,80mg oxys from here cheap theres gonna be a new uk vender on SR very soon lolol


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2012)

well got ma arse kicked off facebook.....would you believe they accused me of being racially offensive????


----------



## delvite (May 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well got ma arse kicked off facebook.....would you believe they accused me of being racially offensive????


..............................................


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2012)

u racist dura i never would av thought that of u ya black brixton cock sucking slag lolololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

u get all them vids pukka?
n yeh sambo wer cool il get these in post and we'l square up wen ur bak fuing does look mazing wer u r like propper jealous.com lmao


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

UK Cheese X Urk Breeze.






Regular DOG's 






Peace, DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

lookin sexy them DST )


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

cheers bru.


----------



## dura72 (May 10, 2012)

Scotland where..........
"Alright baw bag" is a customary greeting
"Thingy" means absolutely anything
"Fuck off" means really
"Moan then" is an invitation to battle
"Hunners" means 1,2 or 3
"12 degrees" means summer 
"Ma bit" means your house 
"Bawhair" is a recognised unit of measurement
"Where u fae" determines if your getting a dooin or not 
"Fuck it" is the solution to all problems 
"Ahh ya bastard" means ouch I just hurt myself 
"Swear doon" means I promise 
"N wit" stands as a valid come back 
"Aboot a hunner year ago" means last week 
"Hawl u" means I demand your immediate attention 
"Ye gem" means want to have sex with me
"Get yer rat oot" is an invitation to sexual intercourse 
"Bullet" is an appropriate name for a dog
"How diz naw grab ye" is a valid response
"Patsy cline" is not a singer
"Mad man" means normal person
"Poke" means finger sex
"Here" means excuse me
"Pure" is an adjective for every noun
"Yer maw" is a comeback for anything
Scotland where they speak fluent sarcasm
Scotland where getting mwi is a hobbie
Scotland where u get stabbed for wearing chinos
Scotland where everybudys yer cusin
Scotland where you get the jail even although ye wur only havin a laugh 
Scotland where "chappy's" a sport
Scotland where verbal abuse is "banter" 
Scotland where anyone younger than u is 12
Scotland where you learn to spark a fag before u can count 
Scotland where head is more than just a body part 
Scotland where going to the shop before 10 is a mission 
Scotland where sexual harassment is considered as flirting ​


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Families been spammed with that one, lmao.


----------



## delvite (May 10, 2012)

an interesting read for us uk growers ......................................... http://www.clear-uk.org/effectively-growing-your-own-has-been-decriminalised-we-are-free/


----------



## Defuzed (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> UK Cheese X Urk Breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look sweet, they outdoors or greenhouse m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2012)

delvite said:


> an interesting read for us uk growers ......................................... http://www.clear-uk.org/effectively-growing-your-own-has-been-decriminalised-we-are-free/


yh im writing to the home office tomorrow for my knockbak for a bedrocan licence
my gp already knows i smoke weed but il start making out its really helping and to reduce my gabbapentin in leui of this,(im hardley takin em now so i can)

SORTED!
repotted me clones today tydied my grow room and put the clones box in the main room on its own timer so now thersa nowt in the room leading to the room less on-top,just gotta get a extractor (small one) for me box

things a re looking pretty fucking sweet


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Cheers bru. They are in the greenhouse. Will flower them indoors later on though.


Defuzed said:


> they look sweet, they outdoors or greenhouse m8?


Morning all.


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

good mornin uk, another loverly day


----------



## Defuzed (May 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> good mornin uk, another loverly day


yeh is nice here !
jus been in shed and potted 9 bsbxbr seeds , they popped nicely so gonna let the sun do its job!  
got a few of my autos out in the sun aswell, they're looovin it!!
i'll post sum pics ina few daays  safe waan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

friday nuggetry

View attachment 2162630View attachment 2162632View attachment 2162633


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me cheds wen u upload ur pics from pc open em first with phto viewer and just clik the rotate button it austosaves e rotated so not hard work,,,i know u simpletons like it easy lmao haha
> 
> that bsb looks tastey 2's up!
> 
> ...


yes this is big of you ya fucking wanker............................... gggrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## baklawa (May 11, 2012)

http://www.cannabisenergydrink.com/en/

Yay for pothead entrepreneurs =)))


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> yeh is nice here !
> jus been in shed and potted 9 bsbxbr seeds , they popped nicely so gonna let the sun do its job!
> got a few of my autos out in the sun aswell, they're looovin it!!
> i'll post sum pics ina few daays  safe waan


looking forward to seeing them m8y, we all lv pics 



unlucky said:


> yes this is big of you ya fucking wanker............................... gggrrrrrrrrrrr


pmsl  are you vegetarian unlucky?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

Ok nuff luv for pukka the fairy landed safely pal so me man said so sweet pal fuck i cant wait to grab the fuckers now lmao
wots every1 up2 today gotta be better than im doin lol? 
A little touchy ay unlucky is it u haha?


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> looking forward to seeing them m8y, we all lv pics
> 
> 
> pmsl  are you vegetarian unlucky?


no im not delvite....................................................... :-/


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok nuff luv for pukka the fairy landed safely pal so me man said so sweet pal fuck i cant wait to grab the fuckers now lmao
> wots every1 up2 today gotta be better than im doin lol?
> A little touchy ay unlucky is it u haha?



i just dont see what is funny................... :-/


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no im not delvite....................................................... :-/







did you want wholemeal?



unlucky said:


> i just dont see what is funny................... :-/


..........................................thats the last time i go in her underwear drawer lol


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

same old shiz but the sun is high in the sky...............just got to love the sunny days


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

I did lmfao shit man smoke a pipe ay its the weekend lol!!


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

thc bomb doing well and got to say thay are very fast sprouters, put them in a cup of water at 10pm and at 8am thay had all sprouted and 24h later thay where in the first rockwool cubes......defo a bomb but still early days


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thc bomb doing well and got to say thay are very fast sprouters, put them in a cup of water at 10pm and at 8am thay had all sprouted and 24h later thay where in the first rockwool cubes......defo a bomb but still early days


 keep on it. not long till a chop for me ( orange pistols = itchy fingers ) im just waiting on weight


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

i am chilled cheeseyyyyyyyyyyyyy................. hows you and your flea infested ass hole , so glad your arms are to short to relieve your self  x


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> keep on it. not long till a chop for me ( orange pistols = itchy fingers ) im just waiting on weight


how long till chop chop down


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how long till chop chop down


 just leavin it as long as i can, should be in my bowl within a month


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> just leavin it as long as i can, should be in my bowl within a month



wish mine was, going to flip mine sunday to 12/12. i started 65 seeds off and got 63 still going so not to bad


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

anyone used this stuff and is it any good ?http://www.growingedgetechnologies.com/power-to-bloom.php


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

where's the best place to get isopropyl in the uk? boots?


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where's the best place to get isopropyl in the uk? boots?


any good pharmacy.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

cheers luv


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers luv



its a bit old school..now what do you want with that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

i'm making IED's for the EDL march next week. what of it!?


----------



## 00ashoo (May 11, 2012)

if you cant find any i get it free next day delievery of amazon, 7pound a litre, 99.9%. never failed to make me wicked oils


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm making IED's for the EDL march next week. what of it!?



lol are you now tut tut tut...men and toys....... ha ha how funny...why waste time with the EDL........ what is it thay do...as all i see is a bunch of soft men that just turn up to chat shit and do fuck all............ less chat and more action is what is needed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i just dont see what is funny................... :-/



now then wer u been? i take it u dont likethe pic? well im sure she wil learn to make him beef sangas wen he asks!lol

had me pre-op today fuk half 8 they came and i just got bak now been prodded poked told off for missing apontments lmao fuking hospitals


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> wish mine was, going to flip mine sunday to 12/12. i started 65 seeds off and got 63 still going so not to bad


 wish i had the time n space


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then wer u been? i take it u dont likethe pic? well im sure she wil learn to make him beef sangas wen he asks!lol
> 
> had me pre-op today fuk half 8 they came and i just got bak now been prodded poked told off for missing apontments lmao fuking hospitals


..........................hosfuckinpisstakeables


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then wer u been? i take it u dont likethe pic? well im sure she wil learn to make him beef sangas wen he asks!lol
> 
> had me pre-op today fuk half 8 they came and i just got bak now been prodded poked told off for missing apontments lmao fuking hospitals


ive been looking after the world...no your pic is so fucking shit i wish i had the power to jump out of your pc screen and kick the crap out of you...but im to chilled and nice to be doing shiz like that..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive been looking after the world...no your pic is so fucking shit i wish i had the power to jump out of your pc screen and kick the crap out of you...but im to chilled and nice to be doing shiz like that..........


wwwooooohhhoooooo

damn ur b ack with sum attitude,u on the rag or what?? lmfao,so wer u been then stranger u got any pics or ur currant op?with 63 down sounds like a fucking jungle.





lol


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wwwooooohhhoooooo
> 
> damn ur b ack with sum attitude,u on the rag or what?? lmfao,so wer u been then stranger u got any pics or ur currant op?with 63 down sounds like a fucking jungle.


lol i am back but now im off again as im in need of soom yummy food, i will be back on later but if it stays the same on her then i will be off again as think the uk lot are some what of a softy bunch that just chat shizzzzzzzzz lol....pmsl me attitude no never......yes defo due on so no shit gggrrrr..... no pics as yet but will get some sorted....i never have less than 60 down ....... chow for now x


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

the uk thread, the best place to get clones


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol i am back but now im off again as im in need of soom yummy food, i will be back on later but if it stays the same on her then i will be off again as think the uk lot are some what of a softy bunch that just chat shizzzzzzzzz lol....pmsl me attitude no never......yes defo due on so no shit gggrrrr..... no pics as yet but will get some sorted....i never have less than 60 down ....... chow for now x


 anger and self-reflection..............................we gt a live one here  chow mein


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the uk thread, the best place to get clones


sssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

chillout sesh bong in hand and about 300w (soundnot light) .....................................[video=youtube;LIDwgpBh0Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIDwgpBh0Aw&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> if you cant find any i get it free next day delievery of amazon, 7pound a litre, 99.9%. never failed to make me wicked oils


nice one cheers



unlucky said:


> lol are you now tut tut tut...men and toys....... ha ha how funny...why waste time with the EDL........ what is it thay do...as all i see is a bunch of soft men that just turn up to chat shit and do fuck all............ less chat and more action is what is needed


off duty Footy hooligans for the most part. The ideal is right tho. Fuck Islam. You're an infidadel to them.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i am chilled cheeseyyyyyyyyyyyyy................. hows you and your flea infested ass hole , so glad your arms are to short to relieve your self  x


Haha i dont need to relieve myself dear i get folk to do that for me u muppet lmao hows the op goin with 80 odd lights haha?? =-O


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the uk thread, the best place to get clones


Wot a knob lmao how many u had off here fuck off with your 63 leafs ya mug jeez she is bac alright lmao sambo!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2012)

lolol unluckys back unlucky lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where's the best place to get isopropyl in the uk? boots?


they got some on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IPA-ISOPROPYL-ALCOHOL-ISOPROPANOL-1-LITRE-min-99-pure-/320872712803?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item4ab5810a63
dont know if its any good

getting agressive in here again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

delvite said:


> chillout sesh bong in hand and about 300w (soundnot light)



all that hifi and still nee taste  howaz lad 

though i do like pitbulls track with cypress hill

[video=youtube_share;NM0XGOgv38c]http://youtu.be/NM0XGOgv38c[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they got some on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IPA-ISOPROPYL-ALCOHOL-ISOPROPANOL-1-LITRE-min-99-pure-/320872712803?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item4ab5810a63
> dont know if its any good
> 
> getting agressive in here again lol


cheers mrt, 

whats life without a bit of passion eh


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all that hifi and still nee taste  howaz lad
> 
> though i do like pitbulls track with cypress hill


 .................................................. .........[video=dailymotion;xe8n7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe8n7_cypress-hill-hits-from-the-bong-liv_news[/video]


----------



## mrt1980 (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers mrt,
> 
> whats life without a bit of passion eh


no problem. yeah it makes for interesting reading too 

my air pots came back today, the 3L looks huge compared to my 5L standard pot


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2012)

Come on blades!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

Wots happenin lads just finished my chore lol and in sat here lovin the smell of me atm lmfao good job the misses is out haha no dought she ll smell it on the bed wen she gets in lol just hope shes pissed haha
pukka lad nice1 for the gift bro came today connot grab it till i pass through lol on another note this time next week and ill be chop chop choppin em down lmao cant wait to get my hands on the lemon shit she smells just like spilt lemonade lol i could just eat the fucker


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

how do all?
the lemon the slh? if so the lil bit i tried was v nice indeedy


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 11, 2012)

Can imagine lad yh its lass pheno mdb i donr toke bit u know im tryin that shit haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Can imagine lad yh its lass pheno mdb i donr toke bit u know im tryin that shit haha


yeh we ll remember to share,lol
just been to turn my lights on wen i noticed they hadent turned on,the tall one bud plants is filling out like a fucker solid as fuk already,,turning a redish colour so maybe its a bsb and every morning u can smell em out of the room shit they smell sexy!
chedz how cum i dint get a slh cutting of you?waent i menna? cant rember?

and did u find the exo much hungrier than the bsb?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 11, 2012)

yeah that the one cheds. yeah was really nice i found. but my tastes seem b very different to most on smoke.
really rated it.


----------



## Defuzed (May 11, 2012)

8 bsbxbr potted this morning !
also auto anesthesia sittin in middle


----------



## Defuzed (May 11, 2012)

will post a pic in mornin


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

I'll be here.......


----------



## unlucky (May 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one cheers
> 
> 
> 
> off duty Footy hooligans for the most part. The ideal is right tho. Fuck Islam. You're an infidadel to them.


 ye but chatting with ya hands in your pockets feeling your little balls aint going to do fuck all.



cheddar1985 said:


> Haha i dont need to relieve myself dear i get folk to do that for me u muppet lmao hows the op goin with 80 odd lights haha?? =-O


ye the thc bomb going well but did have one little fuck up as to stoned, i did a res change on all my tanks and was going to set the timers for the pumps to start back up in the morning but i was way way to stoned and turned the fuckers back on and the water was a tad to cold 



cheddar1985 said:


> Wot a knob lmao how many u had off here fuck off with your 63 leafs ya mug jeez she is bac alright lmao sambo!!


 plenty 



newuserlol said:


> lolol unluckys back unlucky lolol


 soon be getting on them big tity's of yours  x 

amsterdam was good and got in to a fight off my face on magic mushrooms...some silly bitch kept saying i was a german :-/


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

People fighting in Amsterdam on Magic Mushrooms is what got the law changed for head shops. The authorities got pissed off with tourists causing a scene and throwing things (including themselves) out of hotel windows, lol.....


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

good mornin uk  been up to do some de-leafing, coming on a* cant wait to smke some decent home grown goodness, i dnt mind the shit atm but mines better  



unlucky said:


> amsterdam was good and got in to a fight off my face on magic mushrooms...some silly bitch kept saying i was a german :-/


.............................you do have 'ze' german tinge


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

DST said:


> People fighting in Amsterdam on Magic Mushrooms is what got the law changed for head shops. The authorities got pissed off with tourists causing a scene and throwing things (including themselves) out of hotel windows, lol.....


 ................................im gunna have to get a couple of trips in before 2013


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye but chatting with ya hands in your pockets feeling your little balls aint going to do fuck all.


bit edgy this evening unlucky?! what do you propose? vigilante groups burning down mosques? i'm not a member of the EDL for the record. 


DST said:


> People fighting in Amsterdam on Magic Mushrooms is what got the law changed for head shops. The authorities got pissed off with tourists causing a scene and throwing things (including themselves) out of hotel windows, lol.....


6 am  brouwerij closed yesterday or something lad


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

how do all.
so dst is the law finally changing in the dam now then? tis a shame if so, but surely it will have a massive knock on effect as tourists wont b over half as much and the dutch wont back that surely. massive trade the coffeeshops and is a big part the tourist trade to. cant see it lasting if it is a new law/legislation.
unlucky u back then? haha how was the trip? did u go b.a or easy jet? or did u pilot it over ya self in ya private jet hahaha


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all.
> do dst is the law finally changing in the dam now then? tis a shame if so, but surely it will have a massive knock on effect as tourists wont b over half as much and the dutch wont back that surely. massive trade the coffeeshops and is a big part the tourist trade to. cant see it lasting if it is a new law/legislation.
> unlucky u back then? haha how was the trip? did u go b.a or easy jet? or did u pilot it over ya self in ya private jet hahaha


...................................if only every country had a dam


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

easy del. 2 months odd mate and i will have my own coffeeshop. haha well least some tasty home grown anyways


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> easy del. 2 months odd mate and i will have my own coffeeshop. haha well least some tasty home grown anyways


............ imagine the cash unleashed ieverywhere in the economy if it were legal  its all about taking power from the ppl ;( but fk them and we'l just get on with it .........................my shit stinks and im proud of it


----------



## mad dog bark (May 12, 2012)

mayb a healthier diet will help with the stinky shit? hahahahahah
na i get ya man homegrown is the way to go


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

hows it going uk,well im a daft cunt,got caught for a second time with the elecy,idiot i know,i shat myself thought the police were coming choped the plants lol,lucky 9 weeks in,i feel like such a dick


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hows it going uk,well im a daft cunt,got caught for a second time with the elecy,idiot i know,i shat myself thought the police were coming choped the plants lol,lucky 9 weeks in,i feel like such a dick


what do you mean caught with electric?


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what do you mean caught with electric?


 .....................................................this means hes a box jumper, so uv come 1st twice in this event? lols i say never do it


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

delvite said:


> .....................................................this means hes a box jumper, so uv come 1st twice in this event? lols i say never do it


cheers. id never do it myself either but its only costing me around £100 each grow


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers. id never do it myself either but its only costing me around £100 each grow


............................................. it would cost you more payin frm a dealer


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

hows it going uk,well im a daft cunt,got caught for a second time with the elecy,idiot i know,i shat myself thought the police were coming choped the plants lol,lucky 9 weeks in,i feel like such a dick


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hows it going uk,well im a daft cunt,got caught for a second time with the elecy,idiot i know,i shat myself thought the police were coming choped the plants lol,lucky 9 weeks in,i feel like such a dick





gaztoth said:


> hows it going uk,well im a daft cunt,got caught for a second time with the elecy,idiot i know,i shat myself thought the police were coming choped the plants lol,lucky 9 weeks in,i feel like such a dick


 lol we hear you m8


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

yep i learn the hard way in life lol,on the up the woman tht takes it took it 3 days wet lol 240 its dry as t this end he he i feel bad


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol we hear you m8


yep this is some good shit(angelheart)


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

i had 996 posts last time i was on wtf


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> yep this is some good shit(angelheart)


 toke it up


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> i had 996 posts last time i was on wtf


 some guy was on earlyr stealin them  i hid mine but cudnt protect yours .........................................


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

delvite said:


> some guy was on earlyr stealin them  i hid mine but cudnt protect yours .........................................View attachment 2163897


wow mn think of the crops you would get in that wee patch
anyone got any sugestions on ny good hydro units to try,done nft,dwc,coco


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2012)

Get an aquafarm gaz


----------



## gaztoth (May 12, 2012)

o ye.........i must be baked forgot all about getting an aquafarm lol,alrite scotty whats happenen mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2012)

DST said:


> People fighting in Amsterdam on Magic Mushrooms is what got the law changed for head shops. The authorities got pissed off with tourists causing a scene and throwing things (including themselves) out of hotel windows, lol.....


Using that skewed logic Poland should ban non Polish from drinking cheap, strong lager!


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2012)

how fucking hard is it to sign into skype???!!! fuck shes a mong and me a bigger 1 for ever fucking breeding with it!

been sat here 30mins now waiting.....................


----------



## delvite (May 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how fucking hard is it to sign into skype???!!! fuck shes a mong and me a bigger 1 for ever fucking breeding with it!
> 
> been sat here 30mins now waiting.....................


 lol you must have the patience of a saint if your trying to teach a woman


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the uk thread, the best place to get clones


 
Oi knobhead!..............Are you right in your fucking head?


First of all you stroll into this thread and put your feet up on the coffee table, throwing abuse about before you've even taken the time to introduce yourself and shake everybody's hand. You continue with wild story's despite not being able to hold integrity under scrutiny (which I see you continue to do despite most now actually KNOW you're full of shit), resulting in many people instantly distrusting you and becoming less active whilst you're around.


Someone apparently bestows you with the honour of meeting the clone fairy, then you instantly destroy that trust and jeopardise her very existence by opening your mouth and practically shouting her phone number in open forum!


You show your true colours to those who pay attention, more and more every day. With no idea how to conduct yourself in the real world you are a fool and an obvious liability to all. 






You've mucked yer ticket..............


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

delvite said:


> ............................................. it would cost you more payin frm a dealer


i know i used to spend more than that a week on weed back in the day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

looks tastey yorkie!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

i put my white widow seeds in to germinate yesterday and nearly all have split. i put my free dinafem blue widow and og13 in the bw has split just waiting on 1 ww and the og13. hopefully ill get them potted up tonight

can anyone tell me if you got to leave the water stand for 24hrs with coco like you do with hydro please?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> can anyone tell me if you got to leave the water stand for 24hrs with coco like you do with hydro please?


Yes, it lets the Chlorine evaporate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

Im sure they aint using chlorine in the systems no more look it up!! and i neva leave my water to sit and i do just fine


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

cheers lads ill try it straight in and see if theres any problems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2012)

Aye that's reet they uv treat it now. Some nutes are designed to work with chlorine, some not. Might find you need some Epson salts or calmag.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

If your water is good enough to drink its good enough for your plants imo ive done a few grows up and down england and neva changed a thing and was spot on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im sure they aint using chlorine in the systems no more look it up!! and i neva leave my water to sit and i do just fine





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye that's reet they uv treat it now. Some nutes are designed to work with chlorine, some not. Might find you need some Epson salts or calmag.


Well I don't know about you lot but it's still in mine, I can smell it.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

i think we got quite good water down here in wales. i was reading that i might need epsom salts or dolomite lime in coco. i think my soil grow where in need of a bit of calcium after seeing the pics


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think we got quite good water down here in wales. i was reading that i might need epsom salts or dolomite lime in coco. i think my soil grow where in need of a bit of calcium after seeing the pics


Depending on how hard your water is, if you filter and what nutes you use you may need Cal/mag.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depending on how hard your water is, if you filter and what nutes you use you may need Cal/mag.


from the maps i got up it says i got soft water. i'll be using canna coco and canna coco nutes and thier boost, pk 13/14 and rhitzonic. i dont filter my water tho. should i be filtering it?

wheres the best place to get cal/mag from? ive had a look on ebay and theres not much choice


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

You ll be sweet lad believe me ive done every1 of my grows without calmag!!Straight tap water with a little water from kettle to knock the chill off it and you ll be good to grow lmao i mean go!! It makes me laff how many peeps worry about there water in this country !!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You ll be sweet lad believe me ive done every1 of my grows without calmag!!Straight tap water with a little water from kettle to knock the chill off it and you ll be good to grow lmao i mean go!! It makes me laff how many peeps worry about there water in this country !!


ok cheers mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You ll be sweet lad believe me ive done every1 of my grows without calmag!!Straight tap water with a little water from kettle to knock the chill off it and you ll be good to grow lmao i mean go!! It makes me laff how many peeps worry about there water in this country !!


same as me matey fuk all that calmag ect, i make my res then leave in room for a hr or 2 to take the chill,,dont even ph adjust,,which is a gift coz its a pain in the fuckig ring piece


----------



## Mastergrow (May 12, 2012)

Same goes here m8, straight outta the tap, no sitting around and no ph reading straight into the res. The first time I filled it I read the ph and all was good so why do it again!


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

Can't remmeber who it was, i've been stoned for the past 3 days and i'm rather rubbish on the best of days, but wherever that grape kush fairy sprang from, big thanks to that man!  They all sound very tasty 

some beer and then i think maybe possibly bed, 12 hours slept in the last 72.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Can't remmeber who it was, i've been stoned for the past 3 days and i'm rather rubbish on the best of days, but wherever that grape kush fairy sprang from, big thanks to that man!  They all sound very tasty
> 
> some beer and then i think maybe possibly bed, 12 hours slept in the last 72.


Sesh sound spankin ttt could do with a good ole whitey after washin back a few crates of stella haha


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

It's been awesome  Although i have to say, having to drag myself out of bed and get to work while my friend light up a tasty bit of wake and bake, that's a son of a bitch! I'll get my wake and bake eventually. Don't think my flatmate approved though, got a text around an hour ebfore he had to get to work for a busy busy saturday of cooking, stating that while he doesn't have anything about smoking in the flat, he does not appreciate waking up in his bedroom stinking of pot and high as a kite, lol, what can i say, smoke get's around :d


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's been awesome  Although i have to say, having to drag myself out of bed and get to work while my friend light up a tasty bit of wake and bake, that's a son of a bitch! I'll get my wake and bake eventually. Don't think my flatmate approved though, got a text around an hour ebfore he had to get to work for a busy busy saturday of cooking, stating that while he doesn't have anything about smoking in the flat, he does not appreciate waking up in his bedroom stinking of pot and high as a kite, lol, what can i say, smoke get's around :d


SO hes ok to steal your weed but not ok for u to smoke lmao bet he would have been fine if you had shared it all with him!fukin wankers,lol

n yeh master i make my coco with ph water so no need for all that bollox


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

Fuckin this site is fukk of jokers lmao i need more beer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin this site is fukk of jokers lmao i need more beer


i know mate thers tons of ya on here


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

Jokers need Jesters!

I'm on budweiser weiss or whatever the foregin non-american drinkable beer is, tiger, heineken and some 75CL bottles of hoggendaksandijad however it's spelt, all i can think of is hoegen daz the icecrem 

I'll leave you all ot your alcoholic raging, i'm gonna roll up a cigarette and enjoy my daydreaming


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

lol
i dont drink,,,,maybe why it feels like a sunday every fucking day,shit i need a new keyboard my space buttons fucked

u lot just pure pissheds man,lol
il get sum pics up of me shit later ther loooking fooking ace!


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

By "ace" am i correct in interpreting that as "alive"? 

I'll have you know that i've had a couple of glasses of wine since wednesday and nothing else! I've been a good boy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate thers tons of ya on here


Cheeky cunt and thats comin from who that kills anythin that wants to live haha!! Wen you ve grafted as much as i av these last few months lad you ll understand why i ve no patience sum times lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> By "ace" am i correct in interpreting that as "alive"?
> 
> I'll have you know that i've had a couple of glasses of wine since wednesday and nothing else! I've been a good boy.


Lol good boy lmfao stop lieing ttt just say it how it is you ve abused your body these last few days and could nt be arsed to check in on us lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> By "ace" am i correct in interpreting that as "alive"?
> 
> I'll have you know that i've had a couple of glasses of wine since wednesday and nothing else! I've been a good boy.


Lol good boy lmfao stop lieing ttt just say it how it is you ve abused your body these last few days and could nt be arsed to check in on us lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

Lol, i have put it through it's paces :d But nose, a rather unheard of alcohol break for me  just been smoking so much that there wasn't time to drink anything  although i rather did counter the benefit of no alcohol with awesome food. We took a packet of white chocolate cookies from co-op and left them to soak in a bowl of double cream for an hour among other things


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

going to feed me shit pic sto follow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2012)

couldnt be arsed poulling em out to take pics,looking good tho im loving that 2ft tall bud already dence as fuk and getting fatter!a

nd the clones are looking great only got 24watt tube in ther be awsome wen i get the 125 watt cfl in be able to do perpetual in the same room!"


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 12, 2012)

Glad they turned up safe an sound ttt!


----------



## unlucky (May 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit edgy this evening unlucky?! what do you propose? vigilante groups burning down mosques? i'm not a member of the EDL for the record.
> 
> ye bit peed off over some shizz, its sounds like a good place to start to me.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Glad they turned up safe an sound ttt!


[video=youtube_share;truaQWsVJfg]http://youtu.be/truaQWsVJfg[/video]
Aha!

Top man  Looking forward to getting growing again )


----------



## unlucky (May 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oi knobhead!..............Are you right in your fucking head?
> 
> 
> First of all you stroll into this thread and put your feet up on the coffee table, throwing abuse about before you've even taken the time to introduce yourself and shake everybody's hand. You continue with wild story's despite not being able to hold integrity under scrutiny (which I see you continue to do despite most now actually KNOW you're full of shit), resulting in many people instantly distrusting you and becoming less active whilst you're around.
> ...



take a chill pill............ whats up as ya tea gone cold............................. chill out mr as simple as that.....  x


pmsl, love the bit with the coffe table ................. abuse...tell me about it and bring it on......... ppppsssssssss want some clones


----------



## GreenGreenJoy (May 12, 2012)

Yo, UK growers! 
Can anybody recommend or suggest a good yielding autoflower suitable for outdoor growing in our wonderful sunny climate? heh heh
Peace.


----------



## unlucky (May 12, 2012)

GreenGreenJoy said:


> Yo, UK growers!
> Can anybody recommend or suggest a good yielding autoflower suitable for outdoor growing in our wonderful sunny climate? heh heh
> Peace.


russian rocket fuel..............


----------



## DST (May 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit edgy this evening unlucky?! what do you propose? vigilante groups burning down mosques? i'm not a member of the EDL for the record.
> 
> 
> 6 am  brouwerij closed yesterday or something lad


Nah, I was there till closing time, lol...the continued onto the LaChoufe! lol.....chopping while hung over ani't fun.



mad dog bark said:


> how do all.
> so dst is the law finally changing in the dam now then? tis a shame if so, but surely it will have a massive knock on effect as tourists wont b over half as much and the dutch wont back that surely. massive trade the coffeeshops and is a big part the tourist trade to. cant see it lasting if it is a new law/legislation.
> unlucky u back then? haha how was the trip? did u go b.a or easy jet? or did u pilot it over ya self in ya private jet hahaha


BY all account yes, but it'll never happen in the Dam. Seemingly down South the Police have brought in extra and there have been police on the doors of some of the shops (or so someone told me....)



The Yorkshireman said:


> Using that skewed logic Poland should ban non Polish from drinking cheap, strong lager!


Plenty of strong lager here as well lad, lol. I think the politicians in NL of late are all a bit pissed what with their policy making.

Moring everyone.

Peace, DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 13, 2012)

Mornin all back at it


----------



## Defuzed (May 13, 2012)

hows it goinnnn uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2012)

mornin all,

i feel cheated. you know when you drink the second day and can't seem to get drunk for toffee. yet still manage to wake up with a hangover. bloody liberty i tells ya.

@ DST LaChoufe is a treat, ever had the McChoufe?


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

GreenGreenJoy said:


> Yo, UK growers!
> Can anybody recommend or suggest a good yielding autoflower suitable for outdoor growing in our wonderful sunny climate? heh heh
> Peace.


........................................ try some delicious autos


----------



## 00ashoo (May 13, 2012)

GreenGreenJoy said:


> Yo, UK growers!
> Can anybody recommend or suggest a good yielding autoflower suitable for outdoor growing in our wonderful sunny climate? heh heh
> Peace.


just go with super autos,there the only autos you get an alright yield off they can get up to two n half meters.
chaze
nirvana sky
super cali haze
super stinky haze
you'll want to get a start soon though to be finnished by september


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> hows it goinnnn uk


 mornin D-fuzed, whats crackin 



cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin all back at it


 oioi m8 another day..................................



Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin all,
> 
> i feel cheated. you know when you drink the second day and can't seem to get drunk for toffee. yet still manage to wake up with a hangover. bloody liberty i tells ya.
> 
> @ DST LaChoufe is a treat, ever had the McChoufe?


 i know the feelin but we still try, mornin lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2012)

My throat has finally figured fuck you and packed up on me. Rather deserve it i think. 

Looking like another belter of a day out there. Anyone upto anything fun today?


----------



## Defuzed (May 13, 2012)

y0, jus playin some modern warefare 3 online but gonna cook myself sumthin niice, not sure what tho!
waitin for those bsbxbr to pop up, been 53 hours  takin their time aha.


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully all should be good  I've heard generally positive things about the germ rates of the seeds i sent out. 

I'm on a smoothie diet, throat is killing me. Think i'm gonna play some sniper elite v2, that is one fun game, rather brutal in it's bullet impact camera thing though


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> y0, jus playin some modern warefare 3 online but gonna cook myself sumthin niice, not sure what tho!
> waitin for those bsbxbr to pop up, been 53 hours  takin their time aha.


 i gave up my console for other hobbies  give it time bud


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hopefully all should be good  I've heard generally positive things about the germ rates of the seeds i sent out.
> 
> I'm on a smoothie diet, throat is killing me. Think i'm gonna play some sniper elite v2, that is one fun game, rather brutal in it's bullet impact camera thing though


 its like the "lord of war" starter it looks good


----------



## Defuzed (May 13, 2012)

yeah ttt 38/40  happy with that man! and yeah this is like my 4th xbox, I always sell em then regret it pmsl.
i need to go out for a long treck soon and find some ideal spots, ahh the joys!


----------



## gaztoth (May 13, 2012)

whats up everyone,im thinking of putting a few outside?bit cold up here in gods country lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 13, 2012)

my throats fucked 2 must be all that tabbaki(fake £6 for 50 g)lol anyone tryed the tabako free stuff?


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> my throats fucked 2 must be all that tabbaki(fake £6 for 50 g)lol anyone tryed the tabako free stuff?


 ..............................................................tabacco free tobacco, il stick with my free tobacco


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

were you here.........................................[video=youtube;lxnglDLhSXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxnglDLhSXU&amp;feature=b-rec-topic[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

wots up ukers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2012)

i thought we was all men here,them play PS3's.
the boys play 360 lmao wtf
Ps3rULES xbox suks 
nuf said


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought we was all men here,them play PS3's.
> the boys play 360 lmao wtf
> Ps3rULES xbox suks
> nuf said


...................................booooooooo


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2012)

Men, consoles. Bahaha, cheap cunts. Personally i find no attraction in blurry poorly defined jaggedy shitty graphics


----------



## jafooli (May 13, 2012)

hi guys, im after some advice, im about to germinate my seeds but bit confused as I dont know if i need to turn light on when germinating in rockwool


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2012)

Much prefer a kick arse PC over any console. My beans go straight into rockwool which has been soaked in a weak nute solution then under tubes where they stay a few weeks before going under a MH. Afternoon all, watching all the lord of the rings today as ive got the house to myself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2012)

jafooli said:


> hi guys, im after some advice, im about to germinate my seeds but bit confused as I dont know if i need to turn light on when germinating in rockwool


wen u get tails while in tissue,get sum rockwool cubes and soakl themin ph water for a hr or 3 then sqweeze them out so ther stil wet but not driopping
cut a slice across deepnough fro your been,put in your been,but them LOW under a 18-6 low powered light in a prop box just sit the light on top as low as youcan or they will stretch to fuk


----------



## jafooli (May 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Much prefer a kick arse PC over any console. My beans go straight into rockwool which has been soaked in a weak nute solution then under tubes where they stay a few weeks before going under a MH. Afternoon all, watching all the lord of the rings today as ive got the house to myself.


ok do you turn light on when you put into rockwool? heres what stage im at, rockwool cubes been soaking in plain ph 5.3 water for aprox 16 hours, my seeds are still in packaging, do you think i can take seeds straight out of packaging then into rockwool into propergator with light on 18/6 or do i need to have light on 24/0 or not at all untill seed has sprouted from top of rockwool?


----------



## jafooli (May 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen u get tails while in tissue,get sum rockwool cubes and soakl themin ph water for a hr or 3 then sqweeze them out so ther stil wet but not driopping
> cut a slice across deepnough fro your been,put in your been,but them LOW under a 18-6 low powered light in a prop box just sit the light on top as low as youcan or they will stretch to fuk


I dont wanna use tissue method, heard it can damage the white tail when transporting into rockwool or other medium, dont know hoe true this is but was bit worried about it


----------



## jafooli (May 13, 2012)

so excited about doing it from seed but hesitant cause I dont wanna fcuk them up


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2012)

Yeah mate, my beans go straight into the rockwool then under lights (tubes). I leave my tubes on 24/0, i dont use a prop for seeds just cuts. I leave the light on 24/0 until they sprout then go 18/6.


----------



## jafooli (May 13, 2012)

ok cool thanks, just what I was after, got a 125w cfl to start with for the first two weeks then onto the MH


----------



## Defuzed (May 13, 2012)

found a new patch for outdoors, ill upload a vid on youtube n post link inabit..
gnna go back out  stay tuned


----------



## baklawa (May 13, 2012)

Wotcher boys, forum a bit sleepy today?

Fuckinell it's Sunday. I thought it was Monday. I've gained a whole extra day!

I'm going back to bed...


----------



## gaztoth (May 13, 2012)

i love sundays


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

ergashmouldspewer. slow day again i see


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

cheds lol hahaha lol hahaha. city did ya didnt they? haha who was it said they that confident off united winning prem( this was wen u had a big point lead) that if city won u wood eat ya hat?
haha i need ya addy dude to send the bottle tommy k to cover that bitter taste u will get hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahahahahahaha
wot a joyful day hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 13, 2012)

drowning sorrows in botzle of rum mdb tbf they nearly fluffed it lol A new era is born and we ll soon fuck them off were they belong i see us winning it at a canta not to worry fergie will see em right


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

less excuses more hat eating matey hahahahaha.
na city was crazy match u see wot j barton did? the twat he is.
city will dominate for a while now. u need ditch the oldies and build for future. i see united over hauling cmids and oldies and spending alot money now.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

i acttually thought barton had changed, but today's little temper tantrum was pathetic.....I had mixed emotions with City winning.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

DOG


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

hmmm one stinky dog i woodnt mind in the house haha.
hope u well dst. how u have mixed emotions on city winning. united didnt at least. city play great footy , have injected loads cash in to lower clubs for there players and made the prem exciting again. nice see isnt united controlling the transfer market in prem like they have ten odd years plus. made league closer and means more cash in prem. gotta b win win.
dont wann hear the united fans moan bout teams buying league as been good few years u got all top staars, like florlan, bertez, veron, rud van nist, anderson, nani,rooney, rio( most over priced player in prem history if ask me for wot he is and was, a mistake prone poor postioning skilled ball playing cb who had odd step over trick), bout ten other failed goalies and other endless flops.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

I didn't know about cash for lower clubs, fair play to them. I def didn't want Utd winning (no offence...well plenty actually, haha). The Dutch TV showed the Utd fans doing the City celebration at the end, then all of a sudden looking like hat sandwiches ahoy, lol. Then promptly went onto Van Persie all his goals, the Duchies do love a Duchie.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

i ment by city paying over price for likes off milner and johnson and lescot it gave lower prem teams alot cash get better players and improve prem by that way. i like it wen teams spank alot cash it means all teams who sold players r better off for it.like newcastle and carroll. they got alot cheap players and prob doing better then if they had kept carroll and not cashed in at right price.
the dutch league is good viewing also tho dst u ever watch any that? some cracking players in holland


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

don't watch the dutch tv, you got to subscribe to another channel for that. don't watch enough as it is.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 13, 2012)

i got a weekly dutch league show. highlights and the odd game on espn.


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2012)

What an expensive day. £50 on food for some soup, £75 at the restaurant for dinner and lost me bloody phone to top it all off. Bah!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 13, 2012)

dts that looks good. how many plants did you have?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What an expensive day. £50 on food for some soup, £75 at the restaurant for dinner and lost me bloody phone to top it all off. Bah!


fort u was broke tt? Oe u been bpartitying with mr MASTERCARD lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2012)

I dont have credit cards,i'm no fool. Was my whole weeks living money, hence the expensive comment


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

thanks lad, there was a couple here and there.....no more than the legal limit, haha


mrt1980 said:


> dts that looks good. how many plants did you have?


----------



## DST (May 13, 2012)

I think CC are handy, as long as you pay them off. In The NL you will generally only get a CC that allows you to pay off what you spend each month. It's only after a while you get offered any credit. The major supermarket chain in the Netherlands doesn't even accept CC's, lol.


tip top toker said:


> I dont have credit cards,i'm no fool. Was my whole weeks living money, hence the expensive comment


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2012)

DST said:


> I think CC are handy, as long as you pay them off. In The NL you will generally only get a CC that allows you to pay off what you spend each month. It's only after a while you get offered any credit. The major supermarket chain in the Netherlands doesn't even accept CC's, lol.


Haha, i don't use em for the very reason that i generally can't pay off my debts  i'd be filing for bankrupcy before you knew it. Foooooooooooooood!  A few years ago i opened a second bank account for bills with a £100 overdraft, i hit that overdraft limit within a week or so  not sure when i'll get around to getting it back to £0.00, i just pay in a few pennies every few months to make sure that the interest doesn't send me into the red and as such one of those lovely letters from the bank explaianing the administration costs involved in a computer printing out a letter telling me i've been a bad bad boy  bastards!


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2012)

mornin smokers  6.40 and wake n bake, you gotta lv it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

DST said:


> DOG


Get on son! Epic


----------



## gaztoth (May 14, 2012)

nice stuff ttt,hows it smoke?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

ttt tracked down some smoke? haha blinding welcome back to the cool kid club haha.
bet u slept well after few fattys


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

shit is this place dead? anybody else notice that ffd thing that happened and alot peeps not come back?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 2166711View attachment 2166712View attachment 2166713View attachment 2166714View attachment 2166715View attachment 2166716View attachment 2166717View attachment 2166718
View attachment 2166719View attachment 2166720View attachment 2166721


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i don't use em for the very reason that i generally can't pay off my debts  i'd be filing for bankrupcy before you knew it. Foooooooooooooood!  A few years ago i opened a second bank account for bills with a £100 overdraft, i hit that overdraft limit within a week or so  not sure when i'll get around to getting it back to £0.00, i just pay in a few pennies every few months to make sure that the interest doesn't send me into the red and as such one of those lovely letters from the bank explaianing the administration costs involved in a computer printing out a letter telling me i've been a bad bad boy  bastards!


same as me mate fuk the only bills i do pay is electric and gas,.coz ther on key,got waterboard onme bak atm wen they come il say iv just moved in and was geting round to notifying you,,,thats a yr water for free thanks very much
had credit cards,never paid em off,,,had loads of good innitentions wen i got it tho,gunna pay it its only 11 qwid a month but then u just dont like handing it over for fuk all,weel uve already had it so u dont wanna pay

oh yeh pay me virgin tele and internet about 90 a month

bills SUK Ass


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

You got the Pic upload bug Don ! Benn having a time of it myself,but here we go....

Liver's
http://

Exodus Cheeze 
http://

http://

S.L.H
http://

http://


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

Ah Ha !!! If you dont click on the link icon, and just right click then paste i can get the up first time again Woooooooop Woooooooop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

.......................

View attachment 2166790View attachment 2166791View attachment 2166792View attachment 2166793View attachment 2166794View attachment 2166795View attachment 2166796View attachment 2166797


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2012)

my fan came back today. way too much power for my tent i think. i put it on straight after wiring it up and inlet hole was sort of blocked, i thought it was going to rip my tent apart lol


----------



## DoctaGreen (May 14, 2012)

wat up  How are we all? Just finished my postround, sittin down with a tea and a superb cheesey ciggy. Hope all uk grows going well, im 2 weeks into flower with my BLUE CHRONIC, not much experience with this mysticial strain! Take it easy


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

arrrrgggghhhh got the dreaded borgs. lil webs over nodes at bottom plants and they looking lil wilted. few leaves got white spots on. help wot shall i use kill them asap? anything from garden centre i can grab now that works good on weed plants????


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

just showered the shit out plants. lookng happier already. hoping slows them down. anybody help please never had these before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

there's 1 million and 1 things you can get for them, i've tried most of them from potions to ladybirds, but a lot of them are guff. 

in the end the only thing i found 100% effective was these: http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG

toxic as fuck and a fortune to import, but they work a treat. not a good idea if you have pets tho.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

my house is a mini zoo. any other ideas dude? will the bnq stuff work outdoor spray? says can use on flowers fruit, herbs in late flower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

worth a go, I'd probably get to a hydro shop n get something specifically for mites. though they're probably the same stuff in the bottle.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 14, 2012)

this stuff has worked for me in the past - http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Pest-&-Disease-Control/Spider-Mite-Killers/Spray-Safe/


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

cheers mr g. 
nobody tried garden centre products for this before then?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

wood plant vitality work now or that a more off a precaution before u get the borgs?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

also guessing im gunna need bleach my inside tent too??


----------



## mr.green123 (May 14, 2012)

this might help mate --> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/691-spider-mites.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

i tried predator mites at one stage. never found them again when i tried. there was like 5000 of the fuckers in the tent. never found a single one. i was expecting to find the alpha mite sat there looking hench. 

didn't feel good at all releasing thousands of tiny bugs into the op.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

it worth me killing off the two infected plants? the four smaller ones not showing any sign yet? or just try and wipe em out with some spray?
the lady bugs worth a dabble? u get in garden centres or pet shops or something? (not meaning them as pets but not sure if u feed them liquards or some tropical pet)


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

also my grow is spotless so im thinking wen i got oplants out other day to teach mate how supercrop that they brought the pests with them? thinking bout it he is a tree surgen so plenty chance off him carrying them on clothing. and i thought the ganja gods wood b happy with my efforts to educate peeps


----------



## mr.green123 (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> it worth me killing off the two infected plants? the four smaller ones not showing any sign yet? or just try and wipe em out with some spray?
> the lady bugs worth a dabble? u get in garden centres or pet shops or something? (not meaning them as pets but not sure if u feed them liquards or some tropical pet)


its the eggs you need to get rid off mate they lay loads of eggs most things will only get rid off the bugs and leave the eggs to hatch later on


----------



## rollajoint (May 14, 2012)

plant vitality always works for me what ever the problem .


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> plant vitality always works for me what ever the problem .


even in mid festation? really? will this kill off the eggs also?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 14, 2012)

i dont know if this is any good but they sell it in b&q and its ok for the veggies --> http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-care-watering/pest-weed-control/insect___slug_control/Bug-Clear-Ultra-Concentrate-200Ml-10928269


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i dont know if this is any good but they sell it in b&q and its ok for the veggies --> http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-care-watering/pest-weed-control/insect___slug_control/Bug-Clear-Ultra-Concentrate-200Ml-10928269


yeah that was one i nearly brought couple week back. think can use up to 3 days b4 chop down so sounds good. hope not to weak tho


----------



## mr.green123 (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah that was one i nearly brought couple week back. think can use up to 3 days b4 chop down so sounds good. hope not to weak tho


i put the name of it into google and i couldn't find to much info but the reviews i did find said it was good but check it through first if you do decide to go with that


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

fucking bugs and pests. still gutted i got them as im so clean. i clean tent once week and dont ware footware in the room. always wash up self before go in so i bet it was cos i got few out to teach mates how supercrop. me and the ganja gods have had our 1st falling out


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

right am off to arm myself to murder theres borgs. its a god dam war zone here hahahahaha laters all


----------



## mr.green123 (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> right am off to arm myself to murder theres borgs. its a god dam war zone here hahahahaha laters all


good luck mate


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

You loaned some of your plants out for training purposes? gee yer a kind lad MDB. You'll know better next time...or have you had clones from the fairy? may be you got something that way.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

oh dst how i have fluffed up being way to nice. yeah i got few out other night n let mate abuse it alil show i could make sure he knew how train n s-crop it. thinking as he a tree surgon that he brought some pests with him. in few days my bigger bc looks abused , my exo got early signs few webbs and couple white spots. the other 4 r ok so far no sign.
i wood say 99per cent borgs if not then an illness on only one plant and a wandering spider haha, but still wont explain the white spots apearing over last few days??????????? bout nuke the lot off them now with some bug clear ultra.
thinking doing the worst bc now and see if any bad effects causing from the spray before do me exo x br


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

and this is reason y i dont take clones no matter how good the grower is. haha not that its helped me on this run as still got them haha


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2012)

Gah, phone is nowhere to be found. guess i gotta write that one off. Oh well, no more mobile phones for meee


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2012)

i dont do seeds,clones are muc h better in my opinion,damn once u done em just stik em under a 6400k and forget about em water a dribble once a week,ive just ordersd another 30 watt blue spectrum cfl to go with the 24 watt,thats doing great alone so the extra 30 should be MINT!

well just snapped a 2gb ddr3 memory stik how fucking stupid am i lol

got sum geil perfomance ddr3 ram for sale if anyones interested no cash il take bud :O

morning TT lost yer phone matey? il see if i can find a old one kicking around i think i do have one il throw it in post for u


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2012)

I have a drawer of old phones. My HTC Desire was useful to me though in that i could read and send emails and long texts. Other than that i really have no use for a phone. can't be fucked replacing it at £100+ though, might as well just consider a new contract or something and see if i can find a smartphone with a battery life of more than 12 hours.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have a drawer of old phones. My HTC Desire was useful to me though in that i could read and send emails and long texts. Other than that i really have no use for a phone. can't be fucked replacing it at £100+ though, might as well just consider a new contract or something and see if i can find a smartphone with a battery life of more than 12 hours.[/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> so it was a good one uve lost  ring up get it blacklisted mate) our lasses 3gs is fucking shite mate, she asked last nite do u even charge your phone(i have a old nokia that looks like a blackberry) im like lol to here i chare mine like every 3 days or sum shit,hers is like twice a day,but sh does sit on facebook and fucking ebay all day on it,new phones pff
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2012)

I've had it for a while but aye, it was a fairly all singing and dancing phone that still costs a good few pennies to replace. Looking at that Nokia Lumia, looks quite cool and can be had for fairly cheap on a reasonable contract. Although i do like the look of the HTC One X although that is rather pricey, might have to sell some pc components. Got a bunch of watercooling gear i have never gotten around to selling.


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2012)

Well a mate has offered to buy a spare tv off me, so aside from the pain of a 24 month contract, i'm looking at the HTC one x but am waiting to see what the new samsung phone shapes up like.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

well so far so good.
sprayed the lot them with bug clear ultra. says it fine with all sort plants,veg and that.
ment kill mites on contact. and hoping shower help take eggs out. so will see. 
it says on bottle it absorbs in plants and helps prevent as well i think so fingers crossed. 
plant vitality b here couple days so think i done a big enough body count till then.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

i dont get the rage on buying latest and greatest phones. i mean if it rings and sends messages surely they r the most important things. rest just aload crap no needed and a total waste time and money. hahahah bah humbug


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2012)

Oh, i'm very much the same, my flatmate couldn't get his head around the notion of me having a phone and not using apps and widgets. I use my phone for big emails and texts quite a lot, so for me, however much i'm not a fan of touchscreen keyboards, smartphones are very very useful. Only reason i'd be looking for all singing all dancing is that if it's a 24 month contract i might as well get something worthwhile if a reasonable cost. Should i find something on ebay for a better price then i'll most likely just get that and a 30 day contract sim. My typical text message is around 1000 characters, so a nice big readable screen is a bit of a must. That and i am a complete geek at heart 

As i say though, i've so much spare computer stuff and tv's and flat screens doing nothing but gathering dust that i can jsutify selling a few bits and pieces and getting myself something worthwhile. I've always got my sony w810i should i ever need a once-a-week charge phone.

Plus the One X has a fantastic camera, i always like having a camera around and the 5mp on the desire didn't quite cut it.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 14, 2012)

wots that stuff u use in coco which turns dead roots to food and stops bud rot? is there a soil version and if so wots its name?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots that stuff u use in coco which turns dead roots to food and stops bud rot? is there a soil version and if so wots its name?


canna's cannazyme does that in all mediums i think mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2012)

yeh im using cannazym i think its called rhiz too,,im using it atm works fucking great breaks yer old roots down into sugers for the plant fuk buying new medium every grow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2012)

another note

3D PORN watya [email protected]


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 14, 2012)

anybody want to sell to me in lincolnshire? just saying.


----------



## unlucky (May 14, 2012)

hallucihonesty said:


> anybody want to sell to me in lincolnshire? just saying.


what is it your after


----------



## jafooli (May 14, 2012)

good moaning peeps, looks like its going to be a nice day, makes a change from all the rain


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Is this really how people get hooked up with a deal these day? It use to take months to get introduced to a guy who knew a guy....and get his/her trust, now you just pop onto the internet and bait yerself up.

Glad it's nice weather where you are at Jafooli, pissing it doon here.

DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Is this really how people get hooked up with a deal these day? It use to take months to get introduced to a guy who knew a guy....and get his/her trust, now you just pop onto the internet and bait yerself up.
> 
> Glad it's nice weather where you are at Jafooli, pissing it doon here.
> 
> DST


haha dst trust me pal if your sellin weight your not gonna go on like those 2 !!
Its a fine way of gettin yourself robbed lol shit they kick your doors down around here if they know u got more than a couple of 9bars and its happenin on a daily basis no fuckin around if u dont hand ocer your gear your likely to see the butt of a gun or slashed and stabbed a few times


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

Morning Cheds....seems like it's nuts all over the place in the UK. When I was young lad we didn't give a fuk either, but we still had respect. Shocking these day it seems.


----------



## Defuzed (May 15, 2012)

yes yes weather is niice, nw goin 2 bed lol xbox got rinsed but been in 'garden' since 5 !
and yeh like chedz sed, fuck baitin yourself on internet wid shit like that literally


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

night night Defuzed, sleep well.


----------



## Defuzed (May 15, 2012)

peace!.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning Cheds....seems like it's nuts all over the place in the UK. When I was young lad we didn't give a fuk either, but we still had respect. Shocking these day it seems.


Tbf lad were tryin to stamp it out down here but yeah its gettin worse untill some cunt kills 1 of the thieving bastards its onky gonna get worse imo"!
Ive had 2 cousins stabbed and and hit repeatedly with the butt of a gun the last few weeks neither was a plesant ecoerience for em tbh but its rhe risk u take everyday wen meddling about with drugs


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

jesus....

ye get nae life insurance in the joab either, lol....


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

morning girls 

been like it for many many yrs in the south, london more so i member yrs ago a friend of a friend having be kidnapped n half tortured over a very small amount of white cause they thought he had alot more than he did. 

it was fucking lock stock n 2 smoking barrels that sent it haywire after that fucking film every wana be wants to start robbing dealers n growers but its been going on for yrs and was happening for yrs before that movie too.


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tbf lad were tryin to stamp it out down here but yeah its gettin worse untill some cunt kills 1 of the thieving bastards its onky gonna get worse imo"!
> Ive had 2 cousins stabbed and and hit repeatedly with the butt of a gun the last few weeks neither was a plesant ecoerience for em tbh but its rhe risk u take everyday wen meddling about with drugs



too true chedz....................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

Wots happenin sambo u bac from sa or still livin it large??


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin sambo u bac from sa or still livin it large??


still living it large m8 did u get my email with the monster python???

aint really been up to much since got back from sun city, just chilling out in the sun readin n smoking me shitty swazi lol

think the hunt is happening this wk tho n cape twn just for a couple of nights start of next wk.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> still living it large m8 did u get my email with the monster python???


Na lad get it sent u lazy cunt spose every1 else did tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

i fink i fucked up i sent it to 1 person then forwarded to a load more i thought they went through abit quick will send now m8

i been banned from carrying n sleeping with the 38. snub nose now tho lolol was boozed n benzo'd out me nut the other night fucking around with it and i fucking almost shot meself lolol inside the lodge m8 wasnt happy n so im banned lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lad get it sent u lazy cunt spose every1 else did tho lol


check ya emai m8

thats snake was 5mtr long its illegal to kill certain pythons in SA


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

Fuck me lad id b in my element there pal haha anythin dangerous and to do with animals im onit haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad id b in my element there pal haha anythin dangerous and to do with animals im onit haha


fuck THAT im not really into the whole nature malarky unless im allowed to shoot it lol

here where im now i can see over the fence a load of impaler n blessbok giraffes are 10 a penny n this is a small game lodge, the 1 i stayed in at sun city had lions the lots lol did i send ya the monkey vids? the fuckers where everywhere 2 even jumped into the kitchen trying to rob food 1 night the cheeky fuckers.


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

Poor python  I love pythons - really elegant creatures - but ummm never played with a 5 metre one, they start getting kind of thick and umm VERY strong after they pass the 2m mark


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

good mornin growers ( nice cool temps  ) hope alls sweet in ur worlds,
heres a few sneak pics of the sc training ( 80x80 square ) 




...........................................vid updates on sc and abb l8r today ​


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

oh man oh man yeh yeh yeh the like buttons bk.............................................................i dont like it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

Looking good del. Morning all, fucking pissing down here was gonna take a trip into town to see the barber and sort this mop out but that can wait, think i'll wrap one up instead. Been trying out this house and garden roots excelurator, fucking good shit me liking it alot.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking good del. Morning all, fucking pissing down here was gonna take a trip into town to see the barber and sort this mop out but that can wait, think i'll wrap one up instead. Been trying out this house and garden roots excelurator, fucking good shit me liking it alot.


i think i may also need a trim m8............................



....................................but al leave it 
get the bong out n listen to the rain, that stimulator is suposed to be the most powerful. so thumbs up from you then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

i don't like anything. if i think your pic/grow/comment is worth commenting on i comment. 

think i've got 5000 notifications or some bollocks. never read em.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't like anything. if i think your pic/grow/comment is worth commenting on i comment.
> 
> think i've got 5000 notifications or some bollocks. never read em.


its kind of faded out now mate, used to it not being there so...............................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck THAT im not really into the whole nature malarky unless im allowed to shoot it lol
> 
> here where im now i can see over the fence a load of impaler n blessbok giraffes are 10 a penny n this is a small game lodge, the 1 i stayed in at sun city had lions the lots lol did i send ya the monkey vids? the fuckers where everywhere 2 even jumped into the kitchen trying to rob food 1 night the cheeky fuckers.


Na man i love all animals zhey are part of all of us in sum way or another im just pricing up a gyr saker 7/8th as i miss not flyin a falcon thats my other passion in life after growin  i think im gonna imprint it this round tho and take her at 5 days old which should b fun lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

Hahaha yeah del my mop aint far off that pic, ive let my mop get far to long cant stand it anymore think i'll get myself some clippers and do it myself. Yeah that roots excelurator is good stuff as is piranha powder, im gonna do a side by side comparison of the two and see what works better.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

Wtf wen did that appear ????


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf wen did that appear ????


 what my hair..........lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

morning fuck nuggets and gents


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

yo any growers here want me come there grow op and help myself?
haha wot all this asking bud on a forum??
and worse wot the reply about? 
shows some peeps ent got a brain cell between them.
u want weed grow it or at least go local dealer.
fuck me there enough lil rats about


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

haha and cheds where my pic off u eating ya hat??????????? 
haha a bet is a bet.
u lucky i dont live local to u hahaha or i wood b leaving a hat on ya doorstep with the promised bottle tommy k daily till u maned up hahahahaha. hope u well tho matey and ent working to hard, remember only fools and horses work haha
think the bug clear spray worked well. seems harmony in tent again


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

Im fucking monged......shit had 101 things to do today and now nowt aint gonna get done. Gotta stop this smoking first thing in the morning lark, sitting here watching ken homs chinese cooking lol, fucking hungry now.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning fuck nuggets and gents


 mornin m8y


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im fucking monged......shit had 101 things to do today and now nowt aint gonna get done. Gotta stop this smoking first thing in the morning lark, sitting here watching ken homs chinese cooking lol, fucking hungry now.


 haha so much to do so lil erm....................bong................i forget ............................... i must wake up stoned i think lol


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

....................................................just waiting on the tube adding my edits (music) then vid time


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> haha so much to do so lil erm....................bong................i forget ............................... i must wake up stoned i think lol


Been trying to hold off the first spliff of the day till the afternoon, dont always go as planned lol. Used to be able to puff on one before heading off to work and still do a good days graft, those days are over, think it would kill me now puffing and working haha.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Been trying to hold off the first spliff of the day till the afternoon, dont always go as planned lol. Used to be able to puff on one before heading off to work and still do a good days graft, those days are over, think it would kill me now puffing and working haha.


 i dont like being stoned n working but still did lol were i used to work every1 smoked, management included. so i just went with it. buckets n bongs at the emergency exit and a locked cupboard for when audits happend ..........................guess who's just been given 30 morocan regulars ( genuine from morroco )


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

There are jobs ive done where you dont wanna puff and work. Scaffolding being one, i know how cheddar feels after doing a days graft humping tubes and bags of fittings about its fucking knackering not too mention dangerous being stoned on top of scaffolding lol so i never puffed then. Mind you most of the gang were coke heads and had a toot at lunch lol. I was a painter/decorator after that for years and i couldnt face work without a henry in my pocket, i was a much better painter stoned lol. Now tho theres to many regs on building sites for my liking so i no longer work in the trade. Infact dont really work much now after falling of a roof whilst stoned lol.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> There are jobs ive done where you dont wanna puff and work. Scaffolding being one, i know how cheddar feels after doing a days graft humping tubes and bags of fittings about its fucking knackering not too mention dangerous being stoned on top of scaffolding lol so i never puffed then. Mind you most of the gang were coke heads and had a toot at lunch lol. I was a painter/decorator after that for years and i couldnt face work without a henry in my pocket, i was a much better painter stoned lol. Now tho theres to many regs on building sites for my liking so i no longer work in the trade. Infact dont really work much now after falling of a roof whilst stoned lol.


 used to do a lil roofing (time served) was doing a garage one day with welsh slate ( very fkn sharp n slippy ) just putting the ridge on and it started raining ( me mashed ) i stand up n slip. my feet go down first i land on my face and i start sliding down ( like im being dragged by my feet ) and shoot over the geutter n land stood up on the scaffold.
my boss says "u lucky lil bastard"
i go to say somthing and grab the rail to relax back ( which was missing cos thats where the ladder was ) 
and im down again flat on my back at the bottom winded.
i look a foot left broken slates, i look right a hard pile of shit ( cement ) now thats lucky.


so i took the rest of the day off n got stoned


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> used to do a lil roofing (time served) was doing a garage one day with welsh slate ( very fkn sharp n slippy ) just putting the ridge on and it started raining ( me mashed ) i stand up n slip. my feet go down first i land on my face and i start sliding down ( like im being dragged by my feet ) and shoot over the geutter n land stood up on the scaffold.
> my boss says "u lucky lil bastard"
> i go to say somthing and grab the rail to relax back ( which was missing cos thats where the ladder was )
> and im down again flat on my back at the bottom winded.
> ...


Hahaha yeah that was lucky, i wasnt tho. I only fell about 8-9 foot but swan dived backwards onto a patio mashed my foot and back right up. That was a good few years ago and im still fucked now, still could of been worse and broke me neck. Was lying in a heap on the floor for ages till i managed to drag myself to the back door where i left my phone and call for help. What a fucking day that was.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hahaha yeah that was lucky, i wasnt tho. I only fell about 8-9 foot but swan dived backwards onto a patio mashed my foot and back right up. That was a good few years ago and im still fucked now, still could of been worse and broke me neck. Was lying in a heap on the floor for ages till i managed to drag myself to the back door where i left my phone and call for help. What a fucking day that was.


 bet u hit the bong hard that day, my fall was about 8-9 ft bt im over 6ft so it works i only fell 3ft or less lmao


----------



## 420redman (May 15, 2012)

Any 1 grew exodus cheese?


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

uk grown big bang.............................................. .........[video=youtube;rdbsL_e0fmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdbsL_e0fmY[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> haha so much to do so lil erm....................bong................i forget ............................... i must wake up stoned i think lol


I wake up threw the night to find 2 juice jay joints build by the lass,few tokes then sleep again for a few hours lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

Same here 6.4 or i was, reckon ive shrunk few inches since that day lol. I done two bottles of that gas they give you for the pain that day but fuck does it dry your throat out, then some daft african nurse at A/E couldnt take any blood samples after trying about 4 times jabbing me with a fucking needle so i lost the plot with her. They wanted to operate that day but my father in law told them to fuck right off cause the swelling was so bad it was impossable to operate till the swelling went down and him being a retired surgeon he told them exactly where to go. I got me some pain killers then discharged myself and went private. The NHS are shite and going down hill fast, they nearly killed me once in a seperate incident so i have little faith in there abilities.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> I wake up threw the night to find 2 juice jay joints build by the lass,few tokes then sleep again for a few hours lol.


 ive gotta teach mine to roll but she brings my bong when im in the bath  what more can i ask


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

Nice del, you toked on autos before? always stayed clear of them myself not that ive ever tried them. Got some feebies in my stash but cant ever see me germing them.


----------



## 420redman (May 15, 2012)

Think the NHs wana kill u . Ain't nobody got time 4that! U crazy paranoid


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Same here 6.4 or i was, reckon ive shrunk few inches since that day lol. I done two bottles of that gas they give you for the pain that day but fuck does it dry your throat out, then some daft african nurse at A/E couldnt take any blood samples after trying about 4 times jabbing me with a fucking needle so i lost the plot with her. They wanted to operate that day but my father in law told them to fuck right off cause the swelling was so bad it was impossable to operate till the swelling went down and him being a retired surgeon he told them exactly where to go. I got me some pain killers then discharged myself and went private. The NHS are shite and going down hill fast, they nearly killed me once in a seperate incident so i have little faith in there abilities.


 i had more of the gas than my grl did when she was in labour ( very dry ghandi style ) they just want you in n out


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

420redman said:


> Think the NHs wana kill u . Ain't nobody got time 4that! U crazy paranoid


not kill you. pro-long your sickness so they get more money, if they did their job there would be no sick ppl then where would they be? same with the police? they are all run on numbers


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

420redman said:


> Think the NHs wana kill u . Ain't nobody got time 4that! U crazy paranoid


Theres good and bad quacks, ive just had the misfortune of seeing the incompetent ones. Yes they nearly killed me, infact i was hours away from snuffing it due to an NHS quack. Had the wife not driven me two hours to see her dad i would have been dead by the next morning. Dont think thats being paranoid mate.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nice del, you toked on autos before? always stayed clear of them myself not that ive ever tried them. Got some feebies in my stash but cant ever see me germing them.


 done delicious autos before, nice smoke


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> done delicious autos before, nice smoke


Ive got a fair few autos now in my stash all feebies, might just chuck'em out in the garden and see how they do. Aint got room indoors got a load a tga beans on the go and 20 UGORG beans just popping so im pushed for space atm.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive got a fair few autos now in my stash all feebies, might just chuck'em out in the garden and see how they do. Aint got room indoors got a load a tga beans on the go and 20 UGORG beans just popping so im pushed for space atm.


 i know the feelin, chuck them in pots in a greenhouse they should do well


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> i know the feelin, chuck them in pots in a greenhouse they should do well


If i had a greenhouse lol. Always fancied one, great big fucker man that would be nice. One day i will and i'll fill the fucker up with ganga. Want the big ones tho something like 40x20 lol, all signing and dancing ones with automatics vents and shit. I can dream i suppose haha.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> If i had a greenhouse lol. Always fancied one, great big fucker man that would be nice. One day i will and i'll fill the fucker up with ganga. Want the big ones tho something like 40x20 lol, all signing and dancing ones with automatics vents and shit. I can dream i suppose haha.


............................1 want to buy a house n discover one of them bunkers under it with like 200 rooms that you see


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

I gotta get off my arse and go feed my plants, keep saying to myself i'll give it 5 mins haha.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I gotta get off my arse and go feed my plants, keep saying to myself i'll give it 5 mins haha.


 haha get them fed then get bk to chillin


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> ............................1 want to buy a house n discover one of them bunkers under it with like 200 rooms that you see


That would be very nice, i'd settle for a nice big fuck off basement, all the yanks have nice big basements lucky bastards. Im thinking of selling up and moving next year and top of the wish list is isolation, then i can have my greenhouse. Trouble is the mrs aint up for that, she likes to be near the shops so she can add to her fucking shoe collection. Got time to work on her tho. Right im gonna try and move from the couch, have to do some chores otherwise im gonna get my arse chewed when she walks in.


----------



## 420redman (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Theres good and bad quacks, ive just had the misfortune of seeing the incompetent ones. Yes they nearly killed me, infact i was hours away from snuffing it due to an NHS quack. Had the wife not driven me two hours to see her dad i would have been dead by the next morning. Dont think thats being paranoid mate.


Ur rite thers good and bad....but hospitals are over run do u not think they would at least ease the pressure on them selves there's enuf sick and dying people an enuf idiots for the police to wave a taser at! No need to prolong it or arrest innocents I believe ur very paranoid MATE!


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> That would be very nice, i'd settle for a nice big fuck off basement, all the yanks have nice big basements lucky bastards. Im thinking of selling up and moving next year and top of the wish list is isolation, then i can have my greenhouse. Trouble is the mrs aint up for that, she likes to be near the shops so she can add to her fucking shoe collection. Got time to work on her tho. Right im gonna try and move from the couch, have to do some chores otherwise im gonna get my arse chewed when she walks in.


 ...........................get her a motor


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Poor python  I love pythons - really elegant creatures - but ummm never played with a 5 metre one, they start getting kind of thick and umm VERY strong after they pass the 2m mark


it wasnt killed bak, it was released its illegal to kill certain pythons in SA

@chedz put the snake pics up if ya wana m8 my internet is too slow to do it.


----------



## gaztoth (May 15, 2012)

i need a motor lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

I really dont see how you think im paraniod man, did you not read what i wrote. I would have been dead had i not seen my father in law. Now how the fuck is that being paranoid cause i cant see it. Yes the NHS are overrun....with foreign doctors who are shite. Ive seen 5 different NHS doctors about my foot and been told 5 different things lol so some of them are talking rubbish wouldnt you say or is that me being para. I had streptococcal septicemia once as well which was in the advanced stages yet the NHS foreign doctor falied to spot it and suggested i get some mouthwash lol and sent me home. The wife took me to see her dad that night whos a surgeon cause i was in a right state and he took one look at me and made a phone call and i was in hospital within the hour where i stayed for 10 days on a drip. I was told i was a very lucky and had i not seen someone who knew what they were on about i probably wouldnt have lasted the night as my vital organs were shutting down. Ofcourse like you say i was just being paranoid hahaha. Im lucky in that most of my wifes family are doctors so theres always someone to get a second opinion from.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...........................get her a motor


Gonna need a 4x4 for where i wanna live. Right out in the sticks, its gonna take time for her to agree to it so im working on her now lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2012)

Shit...see this is what happens when i smoke first thing still aint moved. Im off before i really get it in the neck. Laters all.


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it wasnt killed bak, it was released its illegal to kill certain pythons in SA
> 
> @chedz put the snake pics up if ya wana m8 my internet is too slow to do it.


LOL that brings back childhood memories - a python farm in Jo'burg - we arrived just as they were giving one of the biggest pythons an injection - and it puked all over my brother's feet. Never knew snakes could puke before.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Gonna need a 4x4 for where i wanna live. Right out in the sticks, its gonna take time for her to agree to it so im working on her now lol.


 follow the dream


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> LOL that brings back childhood memories - a python farm in Jo'burg - we arrived just as they were giving one of the biggest pythons an injection - and it puked all over my brother's feet. Never knew snakes could puke before.


...............................................ive they can throw up smaller pray to make room for bigger meals


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...............................................ive they can throw up smaller pray to make room for bigger meals


Must be all the pressure from the media ideal, for them to look long and slinky...


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> LOL that brings back childhood memories - a python farm in Jo'burg - we arrived just as they were giving one of the biggest pythons an injection - and it puked all over my brother's feet. Never knew snakes could puke before.


this aint a farm bak its a game lodge, i wasnt getting out the fucking car when me m8 took the pics of the tracks.....

when was the last time u was in joberg?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this aint a farm bak its a game lodge, i wasnt getting out the fucking car when me m8 took the pics of the tracks.....
> 
> when was the last time u was in joberg?


lol u pussy sambo get out that car and wrestle a tiger,failing that wrestle a 14 foot boa or sum shit,,,,,,we wanna see videos lmao

wen u bak m8? got14 zimmers here for u ,,havent forgotten see!>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

so sambo, you just left a load of your stuff in veg while your away or you got a sitter?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u pussy sambo get out that car and wrestle a tiger,failing that wrestle a 14 foot boa or sum shit,,,,,,we wanna see videos lmao
> 
> en u bak m8? got14 zimmers here for u ,,havent forgotten see!>)


FUCK that ill send ya the pic ina mo and see if u would have got out the car lol back on the 27th m8 keep old of em till then if poss u no i like my recorded dels too many bullshitters on this site claiming 1st class post has been lost in the mail its fucking the uk not africa if it aint arrived n theres no seizure letter then it wasnt sent FACT




Don Gin and Ton said:


> so sambo, you just left a load of your stuff in veg while your away or you got a sitter?


got sister sitter lol and shes doing a good job too m8 getting updates vids through bbm they already 2wks veged and just been repotted 4 exo under 1200watt in a mix up of pots 2x10ltr airpots 1x 20ltr airpots n 1x 15ltr normal pot all looking good gonna give em a wk to adjust to the bigger pots n flip and yeah im back in bio-bizz n organics coco taste like shit lol

sorry bout that txt bro i was nutted on booze n benzos lolool


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this aint a farm bak its a game lodge, i wasnt getting out the fucking car when me m8 took the pics of the tracks.....
> 
> when was the last time u was in joberg?


About a week before war broke out - 85, 86? I was pretty tiny, just old enough to lisp out my indignation at the "whites only" swimming-pool signs (my parents swear it was me who triggered the subsequent riots). Meant to go back again this year but England was closer.


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u pussy sambo get out that car and wrestle a tiger,failing that wrestle a 14 foot boa or sum shit,,,,,,we wanna see videos lmao
> 
> wen u bak m8? got14 zimmers here for u ,,havent forgotten see!>)


Hey IC3 - where can I go to download brand-new films, or ones that haven't even been released yet?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

^^^^^^ lmao ^^^^^^^

u are a funny fucker bak lolol yeah its abit different now girl..........


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if it aint arrived n theres no seizure letter then it wasnt sent FACT


With all due respect... Umm.... Bollocks? I've had plenty of stuff never arrive, and not just illegal stuff either. Mind you, I KNOW it's my postie, and one of these days I'm going to prove it...


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

jaggermeister is 13quid for a ltr bottle here fuck it im gonna have another 1 lol dont 4get im a hr ahead its almost drink oclock lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> With all due respect... Umm.... Bollocks? I've had plenty of stuff never arrive, and not just illegal stuff either. Mind you, I KNOW it's my postie, and one of these days I'm going to prove it...


nar i dont buy bak with all due respect i been sending n recieving shit for over 10yrs............. no seizure letter or no product it wasnt sent imo


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

Speaking of vanishing acts, is SSB dead?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Speaking of vanishing acts, is SSB dead?


probably lost in the post somewhere lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Speaking of vanishing acts, is SSB dead?


no such luck lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> probably lost in the post somewhere lmfao


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHHAHA

TOO fcuking true


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nar i dont buy bak with all due respect i been sending n recieving shit for over 10yrs............. no seizure letter or no product it wasnt sent imo


It must be so sad living inside your cynical suspicious brain (although I suppose the substances up there would be significant compensation) - up here in Cloud Gaga Land, everybody's a lovely person


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> probably lost in the post somewhere lmfao


Like like like, where's that fucking Like button when you need it?! =)))))) I want whatever you're smoking, man, you're on fire today


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> It must be so sad living inside your cynical suspicious brain (although I suppose the substances up there would be significant compensation) - up here in Cloud Gaga Land, everybody's a lovely person


ur in sunny scotland in sipping a vods n aving jaggerbombs in the sun its real sad in my brain lolol

u enjoy the site for a laugh i get n respect that but u aint done too much sending n recieving bullshitters 10 a penny on this site..........


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

u get that email ukrg? of the snake u want to wrestle lolol


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

enough of SSB neway hes actually a nice bloke i spoke many times with i just got the arse at the lies........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got sister sitter lol and shes doing a good job too m8 getting updates vids through bbm they already 2wks veged and just been repotted 4 exo under 1200watt in a mix up of pots 2x10ltr airpots 1x 20ltr airpots n 1x 15ltr normal pot all looking good gonna give em a wk to adjust to the bigger pots n flip and yeah im back in bio-bizz n organics coco taste like shit lol
> 
> sorry bout that txt bro i was nutted on booze n benzos lolool



didn't think you'd be taking a break while your taking a break 

what text? oh you slaggin me hahahaha fuck off sambo, i've thicker skin that that man. i know your sound. for a fat ginger southerner


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> didn't think you'd be taking a break while your taking a break
> 
> what text? oh you slaggin me hahahaha fuck off sambo, i've thicker skin that that man. i know your sound. for a fat ginger southerner


lmfao i thought so neways..... still a apology needed and said.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u get that email ukrg? of the snake u want to wrestle lolol


i take it your the one in the pink hat and blue overalls sambo??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Like like like, where's that fucking Like button when you need it?! =)))))) I want whatever you're smoking, man, you're on fire today


lol ike buttons bak ya silly mare lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got sister sitter lol and shes doing a good job too m8 getting updates vids through bbm they already 2wks veged and just been repotted 4 exo under 1200watt in a mix up of pots 2x10ltr airpots 1x 20ltr airpots n 1x 15ltr normal pot all looking good gonna give em a wk to adjust to the bigger pots n flip and yeah im back in bio-bizz n organics coco taste like shit lol


did you find you got a better yeild out of coco tho?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> did you find you got a better yeild out of coco tho?


yes mrt 100% quicker n better yield but taste in comparison to organics is like comparing a cup of cold piss to a nice double grey goose with tonic n fresh lemon n lime lmao


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ur in sunny scotland in sipping a vods n aving jaggerbombs in the sun its real sad in my brain lolol
> 
> u enjoy the site for a laugh i get n respect that but u aint done too much sending n recieving bullshitters 10 a penny on this site..........


Vodka + sun = my staple diet for years. Try putting a bit of vodka with lemon in your hair, too, the sun will bleach it all streaky and umm insane =)

You're absolutely right, haven't done much sending - and the receiving end is nobody's business but mine and the sender's - but you're wrong in thinking I come here for a laugh. I come here to stalk TTT.


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Vodka + sun = my staple diet for years. Try putting a bit of vodka with lemon in your hair, too, the sun will bleach it all streaky and umm insane =)
> 
> You're absolutely right, haven't done much sending - and the receiving end is nobody's business but mine and the sender's - but you're wrong in thinking I come here for a laugh. I come here to stalk TTT.


you aint wrong bout the insane bit i been in more nuthouse's n had more breakdown than most had hot dinners but wot i send gets received lol FACT lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yes mrt 100% quicker n better yield but taste in comparison to organics is like comparing a cup of cold piss to a nice double grey goose with tonic n fresh lemon n lime lmao


lmao you got an awesome way with words. i havent used the organic nutes but did enjoy the taste from soil. im running the ww that i done first time but its in coco now so ill see the difference in 3 months or so. its a bit of experience for me anyway


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> too many bullshitters on this site claiming 1st class post has been lost in the mail its fucking the uk not africa if it aint arrived n theres no seizure letter then it wasnt sent FACT


Lost mail is not some alien concept in the UK, it does happen.... FACT. I've had plenty of items lost by the postie in the past when I posted first class.

Noone stalks me! My teeth are too sharp! Courtesy of discounted chuppa chupp lollies


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

Wots happenin you fuckin sausages ?? off to feed the girls again i go lol cant fuckin wait till friday and bollox if u think im feedin em thursday lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

Drinking a beer and brooding. Think i'll go eat some cockles.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Drinking a beer and brooding. Think i'll go eat some cockles.


Ha cockles now thats sonethin i aint had for a while fuckin robbery in the chippy by me tho £1.70 a jar lnao there aint a mouthfull there lol av to say ttt this fuckin bsbxbr is a banger lad im sure you ll enjoy bro i aint even looked after it like a would clone and believe me the buds on the cunt are mossive haha im deffo gonna try a bit myself !!


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

I grabbed one of the jars from sainsburies. Good size jar but about £2.20 or soemthing. Not as good as freshly cooked ones though  after that it's tinned ravioli for dinner 

Good to hear she's turning into a good un. I was pretty pleased with some of the buds on the straight BSB/CB i grew


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

cockles now ther sum nasty slimey shit,yuk kinda reminds me of jordan on im a celeb yrs ago,fucking nasty shit,
sambo i hear ya on the post thing belive me,got another video of you pal,shame it was one u'd already sent u moron lol
so u pullin friday then chedz chop chop time! bad backs and sticky fingers here u go lol i dont envy u buddy.


n chedz get sum p;ics of your bsb wen done we wil compare


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 15, 2012)

I dont envy myself either lmao got 3slh 5exo and 3psycho to reveg after these are down i go away in 9 weeks so that time will be spent gettin em to turn that corner haha i might pop a few more bsbxbr and a few of pukkas beans i aint had chance to collect the fuckers yet so i av no idea wots there !! Can some1 help me out there lol wot did u recieve ttt ic3???


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

He sent out grape kush x livers/blues (sounds lush) grape kush x exo (sounds great!) and grape jush x psycho (wait for it, yup, sounds fucking great) Really can't wait to pop some of those myself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I dont envy myself either lmao got 3slh 5exo and 3psycho to reveg after these are down i go away in 9 weeks so that time will be spent gettin em to turn that corner haha i might pop a few more bsbxbr and a few of pukkas beans i aint had chance to collect the fuckers yet so i av no idea wots there !! Can some1 help me out there lol wot did u recieve ttt ic3???


i was meant to recieve something??? ohh do tell lol was i?


them sound tastey ttt i dont think u can handle them ud best pass them to me to grow for you,,lmao


----------



## Camelliapainkillers (May 15, 2012)

That good price though but strange to me. in my area i sell an ounce of well dry at $250. its grow much






weedmanjam said:


> dude i get an oz for 100 wer i stay dry as hell 2 never buy wet shit dude


----------



## Camelliapainkillers (May 15, 2012)

and at all seasons it copes in soil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

Camelliapainkillers said:


> That good price though but strange to me. in my area i sell an ounce of well dry at $250. its grow much


this is uk mate we dont do dollers


swaer to god 2 days on the trot ive lost a ounce fuked if i know wer they are wtf is going on lmao


----------



## DST (May 15, 2012)

I sold my hornby train set for 2-fitty!!! fuk sake, give a fuk.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I sold my hornby train set for 2-fitty!!! fuk sake, give a fuk.


fitty lmao

just been up to chek me shitt,,fuk my main 2 are gettig tal i have to thing about tying them up fuk snapping he main stem il see how they fare,
gave me clones first dose fo nutes today only the canna starter nutes,getting another 30 watt blue cfl tomorrow hopefully so will double the lites in my veg box,shits looking good,
my fave plant the one big bud is dence as a muther fucker can feel the middle in any way fucking buzzinn on that one nice work TTT im a happy camper,


mine el be better than chedz tho


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

evening peeps, thats the day over. feet up time me thinks


----------



## rollajoint (May 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He sent out grape kush x livers/blues (sounds lush) grape kush x exo (sounds great!) and grape jush x psycho (wait for it, yup, sounds fucking great) Really can't wait to pop some of those myself




They sound amazing anyone popped any of the seeds yet ?


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

Just got a craving for grapes. I have an online meeting at 11pm. What's the best way to snap into a state of alertness if slightly erm non-alert?


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Just got a craving for grapes. I have an online meeting at 11pm. What's the best way to snap into a state of alertness if slightly erm non-alert?


 cold shower


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> cold shower


And now for the humane options...


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

I had a craving for grapes so i bought a bottle of red grape shloer and a bottle of the white grape one  awesome stuff. Reckon some voddy in those would work a treat  Best way i've found to get alert all of a sudden is to play with traffic in the most illogical of ways  

[video=youtube_share;0SEHaiuPt8g]http://youtu.be/0SEHaiuPt8g[/video]


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

delvite said:


> cold shower


You know, I wasn't always such a wuss. I used to be well hard, cold showers every morning...

Then I moved to the UK


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2683741/Get+the+Gringo+2012+HDRIP.XViD.AC3-ART3MiS.html

fucking brilliant movie guys

this ones ok too

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2688100/The+Devils+Rock+2011+720p+BRRip+x264-MgB.html


----------



## baklawa (May 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I had a craving for grapes so i bought a bottle of red grape shloer and a bottle of the white grape one  awesome stuff. Reckon some voddy in those would work a treat  Best way i've found to get alert all of a sudden is to play with traffic in the most illogical of ways


Haha loved it but this game is no fun in England, drivers are too considerate and law-abiding. Try it in Cairo.


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> And now for the humane options...


haha wussie  oj




*1- Take a deep breath*
Yes, we all breathe without even thinking about it. However, we all mostly don&#8217;t breathe properly. Deep breathing helps in the better delivery of oxygen to your body&#8217;s cells, along with nutrients in your blood stream. As well, it helps in the process of carrying away toxins via your lymphatic system. If you do not detoxify properly, which proper breathing does, you become susceptible to weight gain, muscle loss, inflammation, and yes, fatigue! Try it out, take a couple of deep breaths, you will automatically feel better, and more awake instantly.


*2- Drink water*
If you aren&#8217;t drinking plenty of water by now, you should! This may be the reason why you are feeling tired. Juice, soft drinks and the likes aren&#8217;t what you should be consuming if you are tired. You see, dehydration reduces the blood volume which creates fatigue. Those other drinks are full of sugar which actually causes dehydration. Water is king, so make a habit to drink a glass of water whenever you feel tired. While I work, I always have a full glass next to me. This is the best way, because if you have to get up and get water, you will never remember it, especially while you are working intensively. With water right next to you, your mind will just know to take a sip here and there throughout your activity. You will be surprised how quickly just drinking water can get rid of your fatigue.


*3- Get up and move!*
Sometimes our fatigue is caused by inertia. Especially when you have to work at a computer or sitting at a desk all day. Movement, any type of movement is exercise! Moving your body creates an increased blood flow which in return increases your energy and defeats fatigue. As well, it makes you breathe deeper and you already know the benefits of breathing deeply as mentioned in point #1. So, all that you need to do is just get up, stretch a little bit, and walk around if you can. The best would be to do this every hour, so that you break the pattern of inertia. So get up and move, you will feel more awake right away!


*4- Listen to music*
Whenever it&#8217;s too quiet, we tend to get bored very easily. Being bored leads to fatigue. So turn up the radio, or pull out your iPod and start listening to your favorite tunes. In an instant, you can turn your boredom and fatigue into a fun, entertaining moment. As you sing along to your favorites songs in your head, your thoughts of being tired will slowly fade away. If you can actually get up and start dancing, then you will have mastered point #3 and #4 in one shot







*5- Laugh a little*
Laughter has a lot of benefits, such as releasing higher levels of endorphins which make you feel better. This also sweeps away any feelings of being tired. As a matter of fact, recent studies have shown that even the anticipation of laughter increases endorphin levels. So you don&#8217;t have to laugh out loud, simply finding something amusing is beneficial. So start reading some jokes online, listen to your favorite radio show, or watch some funny videos on YouTube. You will notice that once you start laughing, you won&#8217;t be tired anymore.


*6- Speak your mind*
It is very easy to find ourselves being tired when we are quiet. Think of a classroom for example. It&#8217;s very easy to get bored and feel fatigue during a monotonous routine. However, the cure is to participate! Speaking can bring about the same benefits as movement (after all, you are moving muscles when you talk) and being a part of something such as a conversation or a discussion can give us an extra boost in focus and energy to counter the feeling of fatigue. So say something to a co-worker, or pick up the phone and call up a loved one for a few minutes. If you are alone, then maybe sing along to your tunes out loud?







*7- The Ultra Quick Power Nap*
A quick power nap in the middle of the day is a great method to revitalize yourself and boost your energy to last you until the end of the day. However, most people who work in public settings cannot just take a nap like that! What you can do is take an &#8220;ultra quick power nap&#8221;, which consists of simply closing your eyes for a few minutes, clear your mind, breath deeply and slowly, and then return to your task. You can do this either at your break, or even at your desk. Just like that, you have gotten rid of your fatigue, and you can also enjoy better focus and alertness.

Practicing any of these techniques will make you feel more awake, more energized, and increase your concentration skills. With the very long working days that we now experience, it is crucial to implement such methods into your routine so that you can get through your days without always having to feel tired. I used to always feel like I wanted to sleep, all day, whether I had enough sleep or not. Basically, I got tired of being tired




These methods worked really well for me, so I hope they can be beneficial for you as well.
​


----------



## delvite (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> You know, I wasn't always such a wuss. I used to be well hard, cold showers every morning...
> 
> Then I moved to the UK


 ah not from the uk, that explains it


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Haha loved it but this game is no fun in England, drivers are too considerate and law-abiding. Try it in Cairo.


You say that, i got run over walking outta the bloody bank. It was a one way street, clear road ahead of the 4x4, so naturally they tohught they'd reverse over me. Saw the same kinda thing the other day, mother and daughter walked to their car, daughter got in, and mother went to put the suitcase in the boot, standing dead center of the rear windscreen, the daughter was looking at her rear view mirror very hard yet still managed to hit her mum over twice. In hindsight i'll move this away from being considerate drivers in the UK as to being women are fucking stupid  Feel the anger as i insult your pathetic species! Your mind should be clear now 

That film is on my list to watch IM, trailer looked pretty funny


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

this exo x br is a fucking beast ttt, finest plant ive grown by a long way. stinks and is a big strong slag. like a jodie marsh haha.
lil funny with feeds and i think its craving me not being lazy and start phing feeds but still think gunna b a good amount off her for a led jobby


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic to hear mate, that as the one i was most excieted about. In respect to a friend i've decided to call it strawberry cheesecake


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> this exo x br is a fucking beast ttt, finest plant ive grown by a long way. stinks and is a big strong slag. like a jodie marsh haha.
> lil funny with feeds and i think its craving me not being lazy and start phing feeds but still think gunna b a good amount off her for a led jobby


i thinnk the wide one ive got with branches is EXO and the donkey dik i got growing is brx maybe or bsb 

u know what ive got no fucking clue lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

smells like spicey cheese and a bloody nose thrown in.
loves a lil abusing and super cropping. got good few heads on her. defo a keeper this one will clone her if i got the borgs all sorted.
spent all day cleaning cant think i left mm unbleached today. house is sparkling.
fairy may have b called out for this wen it ready


----------



## Defuzed (May 15, 2012)

evenin.. oi ttt you reckon those bsbxbr will do ok outside ? safewaan


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> smells like spicey cheese and a bloody nose thrown in.
> loves a lil abusing and super cropping. got good few heads on her. defo a keeper this one will clone her if i got the borgs all sorted.
> spent all day cleaning cant think i left mm unbleached today. house is sparkling.
> fairy may have b called out for this wen it ready


fuk me a ew heads..mines got 1 and its 2 foot tall lmao i dont know wether id rather have mulitple or one the entire length of the plant does

anyone else find that first thing in the morning it smells more,i know or lass piss and moans about the smell in the morning ,and it dont smell like the weed im smoking at night so i can only assume its the girls?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

fuk me sum peeps take the piss,
this ladya
sked me to fix her pc and sell it,dual core 2gb tower job i sed id get about 55 she saziod well i apid 40 so 15 profits fine,i was fucking stunned

she expected me to,
dismantle and fully clean the pc
reinstall windows and all drivers
GIVE her a new powr supply coz her 600 isent working
then
she texts wen i say i cant do anything she needs to get me a power brik
she says, im taking too long il come collect tomorw il get suim1 else

WTF is that not taking the piss ???


SAMBO pmsl in the taxi thing pal,lol WERS OUR FUCKING SHOUTOUTS???????


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> evenin.. oi ttt you reckon those bsbxbr will do ok outside ? safewaan


I can see no reason why not but to be honest it's pure conjecture. I've only grown the BR x Exo and i had to throw all 20 of those in the bin 2 weeks into flowering due to living with a thief.


----------



## Defuzed (May 15, 2012)

sweet as a nut, doing- 5 bsbxbr, 5 exo's and 3 romulan, auto skunk mass[1month], auto anesthesia, jack herer[2month] and northern soul [1month] this year 
wish me luck.. reckon i'll need it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I can see no reason why not but to be honest it's pure conjecture. I've only grown the BR x Exo and i had to throw all 20 of those in the bin 2 weeks into flowering due to living with a thief.


man that suks so bad,,id have fuking leathered him and tortured the ut with a bat,,,if i remember correctly hitting a person repeatedly on the wristbone with a baseball bat tends to get the diesired results,hyperthetically of course.

TTT ur inbox is full u popular [email protected]


----------



## mad dog bark (May 15, 2012)

will put up pic off it tomorrow. but mayb ten heads or so but they chuncky branchs with miltiple bud sites all over them.sure good few more branchs will catch up with them as in the 12 12 flip at mo.
gave up on scrog screen just seemed damage plant for me. i will try again next run and b lil less panicy as will have a jar full bud haha aford b more experimental


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man that suks so bad,,id have fuking leathered him and tortured the ut with a bat,,,if i remember correctly hitting a person repeatedly on the wristbone with a baseball bat tends to get the diesired results,hyperthetically of course.
> 
> TTT ur inbox is full u popular [email protected]


Despite "all reasonable doubt" i have no evidence against him so i will od noting against him and as such treat him in a friendly manner. I REFUSE to convict people without evidence. Just recently there was that bloke who got life for murdering that woman. They never found her body, nor had any scientific evidence or any evidence at all that it was actually him. Yet he got life. I mean for fucks sake, it was only a few years ago that that cannoer who was declred dead popped back into existence. So no, without proof i refuse to pass conviction or such. 

Emptied it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Despite "all reasonable doubt" i have no evidence against him so i will od noting against him and as such treat him in a friendly manner. I REFUSE to convict people without evidence. Just recently there was that bloke who got life for murdering that woman. They never found her body, nor had any scientific evidence or any evidence at all that it was actually him. Yet he got life. I mean for fucks sake, it was only a few years ago that that cannoer who was declred dead popped back into existence. So no, without proof i refuse to pass conviction or such.
> 
> Emptied it.


fuk that get sum forensic shit take sum prints lol
SO
I JUST GOT
1 petrol rc car with 3 remotes for shamelss season 1-7
sony cybershot c905 for 5 movies
fat ps3 250gb for season 1 and 2 of weedsoh and f
or doing him such GOOD deal,,hes giving me a ps2 with 100 games for free lol
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## jafooli (May 15, 2012)

man i agree with ya about cant convict people without hard evidence, this time last year I had my lot robbed, two days after the chop got broken into by who I believe to be at the time a very close mate. I just had a feeling it was him, just the way he was with me, all sheepish and quite, so i gently told him " that one was for free" in his ear when I eventually bumped into him


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> man i agree with ya about cant convict people without hard evidence, this time last year I had my lot robbed, two days after the chop got broken into by who I believe to be at the time a very close mate. I just had a feeling it was him, just the way he was with me, all sheepish and quite, so i gently told him " that one was for free" in his ear when I eventually bumped into him



lol bet that creaped him out,,,


anyways guys im going to bed watch dexter and smoke this huge fat joint i just fucked up,,i soooo hate rolling with cigs rolling bakki is far better

peace
!


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what is it your after


whatevers on the market


----------



## gaztoth (May 15, 2012)

mad dog any pics of the bc?


----------



## unlucky (May 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> mad dog any pics of the bc?


i hit the like just becouse i can lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i hit the like just becouse i can lol


Bet you hit alot more than that hunny bun! lol


----------



## unlucky (May 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Bet you hit alot more than that hunny bun! lol


he he hitting the spot is good


----------



## gaztoth (May 15, 2012)

you know what the best hit the spot is double bong(lass broke my glass on fuckwet lol)then a j to wakey backy,lol


----------



## unlucky (May 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> you know what the best hit the spot is double bong(lass broke my glass on fuckwet lol)then a j to wakey backy,lol


no a good blast on the bud bomb hits the spot 4sure lol...... ive spent lots of money on many a bong all to end up the same way :-/


----------



## gaztoth (May 15, 2012)

that mean unluvkys away to dish it out?lol


----------



## unlucky (May 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> that mean unluvkys away to dish it out?lol



pmsl........ he he..........


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lost mail is not some alien concept in the UK, it does happen.... FACT. I've had plenty of items lost by the postie in the past when I posted first class.
> 
> Noone stalks me! My teeth are too sharp! Courtesy of discounted chuppa chupp lollies


hay TTT i must just be very lucky then over the last 1Oyr never have i lost jack shit in the mail not a single fing and imo its a very for rare for 1st class post to get ''lost in the mail''

neway enough of that hope ur good matey?

baks has wanted a bit of ttt loving since she joined get in there geezer just as long as she aint a geezer too lol ya never no this is the internet..........

i will add tho when i go on bout never losing shit in the mail im talking bout illegal shit and people saying its been sent but suddenly gets ''lost in the mail'' nuffing ive sent over the last 10yr+ has been ''lost in the mail''

remember bamslayer dunno where he went but he was from 1 of them far off scot isles 1st reached him in 1-2days more than once............


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i dont grow im just a plant killer.....if i was going to grow it be defo more than 4plants at a time..(4plants is the max a lot of the uk chaps grow as thay have balls of cotton wool)....what sort of highs are you in need of?



go big or go home.. why risk it for 4 when you can have more? thats the way I see it


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

btw it seems a nice day in tha east =] yes yes!


----------



## gaztoth (May 16, 2012)

ok lads away to order a bubble pot and some seeds any the fairys want lol?sugestoing?


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

mornin uk  fkn hell its nearly 8, i better get a bucket down me before i wake up


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> mornin uk  fkn hell its nearly 8, i better get a bucket down me before i wake up


 haha, mornin man wish i could blaze today but no dollar til 26th! long as fuckkk.


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> haha, mornin man wish i could blaze today but no dollar til 26th! long as fuckkk.


 a lv a bucket in the mornin, every mornin. feel fkd if a dont lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

yo gaztoth yeah i got pics matey. look on my profile matey or in the scots thread haha. all veg pics tho as just flipped 12/12.
they r strong plants man for 1st attempt


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

well wish me luck today chaps im switching nute range


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

wot u changing too?


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

to canna terra m8 been using chempak ( i know i know )


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

Morning all. No herb for me till atleast lunchtime, was running about like a loon yesterday trying to get things done after toking all morning. My two cuts which i was concerned about after taking them in flower seem to be growing normal leafs now which is good news, its taking long enough. What nutes you running del?, ive been running 3 different brands atm. Anyone in coco should check out Growers Ark nutes, a friend of mine on another forum whos been in coco for donkeys swears by this stuff and reckons its the best stuff about. Ive found plant magic great stuff for coco but gonna give this other stuff a trial run.


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

mornin jimbo  ive used a couple im just getting the right stuff for me, we gotta try


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i dont grow im just a plant killer.....if i was going to grow it be defo more than 4plants at a time..(4plants is the max a lot of the uk chaps grow as thay have balls of cotton wool)....what sort of highs are you in need of?


Lmfao plant killer sums it up quite well lmao


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao plant killer sums it up quite well lmao


haha......................its just unlucky


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> mornin jimbo  ive used a couple im just getting the right stuff for me, we gotta try


Aye, its all tiral and error what works for one dont work so well for another. I like a good two part nute and buy British if possible lol. Checked my beans this morning and all are popping there heads out the rockwool. 10 no name and 10 killer, gonna ave a tent full when i add these to the TGA beans which are two weeks ahead of these, might ave over done it tho if i get alot of females.


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Aye, its all tiral and error what works for one dont work so well for another. I like a good two part nute and buy British if possible lol. Checked my beans this morning and all are popping there heads out the rockwool. 10 no name and 10 killer, gonna ave a tent full when i add these to the TGA beans which are two weeks ahead of these, might ave over done it tho if i get alot of females.


 sounds good lol, if it gets to cramped up just keep the best thats all i do. you loss from over packing  went through over 20 clones to find a decent dna sour cream i liked


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

I need another tent haha, if only i had the space... this budbox xxl just aint big enough. Might ave to venture into the loft, been tinkering with the idea for a while now, just dont fancy climbing up there every day. Or i just clear out the garage of all my tools and sling em in the shed and just have my whole garage as my grow. Decisions decisions. Got the bloody inlaws comming to stay shortly so any expansion plans are on hold till they go, might as well move in there here too often for my liking lol. Trying to grow with them in the house isnt easy.


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

got the babies out in sun lovin life, ino u cant see em, ill update later lol
x5 bsb x br, x1 romulan, x1 exodus cheese x br
also got 4 exodus germing and another romulan.



also the jack herer which has been in ground since feb :/
alot of the lower leaves are yellowing with some white patches on them, any ideas? !!

not great pics but meh


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

o yea last pot is auto anesthesia =]


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I need another tent haha, if only i had the space... this budbox xxl just aint big enough. Might ave to venture into the loft, been tinkering with the idea for a while now, just dont fancy climbing up there every day. Or i just clear out the garage of all my tools and sling em in the shed and just have my whole garage as my grow. Decisions decisions. Got the bloody inlaws comming to stay shortly so any expansion plans are on hold till they go, might as well move in there here too often for my liking lol. Trying to grow with them in the house isnt easy.


 giv your plants the room n let the in laws stay in the tent lol sorted. im trying to get more yeild off less


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> ah not from the uk, that explains it


Haha yes I am - originally. Then I discovered that you can teach English in nice sunny countries and get overpaid for it  Was out of the UK for over a decade.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

Haha yeah i'll see what the Mrs says too that idea lol. Yield wise im happy with what i pull per 600 just need more of it ofcourse theres always room for improvement. Im not one to worry about the leccy as long as i pay the bill i say the leccy company is happy so more lights is going in at some point. I run perpetual grow, cant be doing one big hit as i hate harvest time so chop every two weeks for me and spread the work load. Ive also dropped my plant count and veg a little longer now but still ave a fair few on the go. But fuck it i say, gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> got the babies out in sun lovin life, ino u cant see em, ill update later lol
> x5 bsb x br, x1 romulan, x1 exodus cheese x br
> also got 4 exodus germing and another romulan.
> 
> ...


Looking good man. The yellowing is probably a sign there hungry as for the white patches that could be insect damage, cant really tell tho.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 16, 2012)

my new bong


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

That bong shut everybody up


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Haha yes I am - originally. Then I discovered that you can teach English in nice sunny countries and get overpaid for it  Was out of the UK for over a decade.


lol most of the uk cant speak it, but as long as you get a nice tan 


mr.green123 said:


> View attachment 2169639my new bong


.....................................how many chambers/filters,im doing my impression of homer atm.......................


----------



## mr.green123 (May 16, 2012)

its a single spiral ice bong


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> its a single spiral ice bong


 ..............................now i want a new 1 lol, thats very nice bud..................... toke till you choke bud


----------



## mr.green123 (May 16, 2012)

delvite said:


> ..............................now i want a new 1 lol, thats very nice bud..................... toke till you choke bud


that's the plan thanks mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 16, 2012)

hallucihonesty said:


> anybody want to sell to me in lincolnshire? just saying.





unlucky said:


> what is it your after





hallucihonesty said:


> whatevers on the market





unlucky said:


> have a chat with THE YORKSHIREMAN, he will get you what ever you want





hallucihonesty said:


> hehe, thankyou sweet





unlucky said:


> he gets a little pissy at first but as a true yourkshireman he will soon be supping tea and playing with his ferrets





hallucihonesty said:


> hehe, well i gave him a message, just waiting for a reply





unlucky said:


> pmsl, let the fun begin, if he wants to give you his phone number tell him to fuck right off as you will never know what the yorkshire knob is saying........(i dont think he even knows)...


*


Unucky you'd better go out of your way to make sure we never cross paths!*


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> 
> Unucky you'd better go out of your way to make sure we never cross paths!*


hehe so you dont wanna meet up then............


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao plant killer sums it up quite well lmao



well a liitle help from time to time will be nice...but 90% of you rather give me a hard time............ im only little and a very sensitive soul so please start being nice


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> go big or go home.. why risk it for 4 when you can have more? thats the way I see it


i hear it takes lips of steel to grow more than 15plants and not balls of cotton wool


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2012)

that bong looks nice mr G i do love a nice bong especially the ice bongs, is that a ''diffuser'' in there too i think thats what they are called but i aint got a fucking clue what they do? lol

just got back from the city nothings fucking close in this country dus ya nut in sitting on a straight road for time, debating weather to cook a steak or just start drinking lolol will most likely do both...

you girls still letting bert wind ya up lmao fuck he/she has got some staying power tho lol really well liked by the read of it too lol

ava good night peoples........


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> 
> Unucky you'd better go out of your way to make sure we never cross paths!*


Ya know, she does seem to know you REALLY well...  

Good to see you back, where've you been lurking?

Edit: And what happened to the banana?!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well a liitle help from time to time will be nice...but 90% of you rather give me a hard time............ im only little and a very sensitive soul so please start being nice


well u do bring it on yourself dont u? talking shit all teh time with big claims and your im rite abot everything attitude? fort u was doing a 63 plants grow or sum shit?hmm

as teh saying goes,if it looks like shit,smells like shit,sounds like shit,,,,it often is SHIT!


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

Any of you ever tried typing "do a barrel roll" into the Google search box and hitting enter? No? What's WRONG with me?!

P.S. Try it though


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

IC3, any ideas where I can get an unlocked version of Vodburner?


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

I think that makes everything go spinny doesn't it. Such a child Bak.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

ive got a lovely bunch of coconuts, even if i do say so myself haha.
wot up ukers?


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Such a child Bak.


Sez the grumpy old dude in his dingy old armchair  I love easter eggs, ok? It's one of the joys of exploring new software, for a start. And I'll never give up hope that one day I'll meet a fellow egghead.


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

You should have met my last flatmate then. Right bellend in that regard 

And i'll have you know there is no old dingy armchair in this house. Just lots of dark leather and white carpets, but my chair of preference is my rather spiffy wicker chair


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You should have met my last flatmate then. Right bellend in that regard
> 
> And i'll have you know there is no old dingy armchair in this house. Just lots of dark leather and white carpets, but my chair of preference is my rather spiffy wicker chair


*swooning*

 Have you tried typing about:mozilla into the Firefox address bar?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

cheese o clock i think.


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

wt up uk, just got back off my travels n got landed with my seeds ( morocco unknown regs x 30 ) a 1/2 of moby n 20g of salvia ( wtf ) but all in all a good trip


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hehe so you dont wanna meet up then............


Girl or not I'd snap your jaw as soon as look at you!



baklawa said:


> Ya know, she does seem to know you REALLY well...


She knows fuck all!


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She knows fuck all!


Nobody knows the Yorkshire Ninja


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Nobody knows the Yorkshire Ninja


Swiftly and silently my dear, swiftly and silently!


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

...................................................lol a yorkshire ninja  ...............


----------



## bigweeds (May 16, 2012)

any uk"ers" doing a greenhouse grow?


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

bigweeds said:


> any uk"ers" doing a greenhouse grow?


 as in outside or seeds


----------



## bigweeds (May 16, 2012)

sorry outside.


----------



## delvite (May 16, 2012)

bigweeds said:


> sorry outside.


 no but i wouldnt mind trying a couple of autos in a greenhouse


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

What colour are cop choppers in this country?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

poor old kenny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What colour are cop choppers in this country?


blue n white,,or yellow and blue,,pends wer u r in the country,,,u dont grow anywayus so whats the bother too u? lol 

was gunna say summet of the upmost omportance and now ive fucking forgot,,thanks bak taking my mind of track!

OH YEH SAMBO UR OLD EMAILS BEEN HACKED MATE CHANGE YER PASSWORD


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> What colour are cop choppers in this country?


Dark blue/blackish with yellow at the top near the rotors. Evening all, load of old shiite on telly tonight.


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

"cop" chopers do not really have a colour technically. In my area they rent helicopters from the local power copmanies to do their dirty work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> "cop" chopers do not really have a colour technically. In my area they rent helicopters from the local power copmanies to do their dirty work.


what the power company coppers cum with heat sensors and flr and 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 candle spotlights? shit

round my end thers 2 colours,yellow and dark blue and white n dark blue,,but you will notuce a lot less chppers in the air since the budget cuts unless its sum1 whos just areseraped the qween it aint getting called out


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

aye, the police choppers are yellow and blue, but no shit., the police contract out the power company helicopters which do indeed have FLIR as they claim they do not have the resources to combat the sheer nmber of weed grows. Here's some news fuckers, YOU'RE FAILING! Just a news article a few weeks ago about how the number of farms had something like quadrupled


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well u do bring it on yourself dont u? talking shit all teh time with big claims and your im rite abot everything attitude? fort u was doing a 63 plants grow or sum shit?hmm
> 
> as teh saying goes,if it looks like shit,smells like shit,sounds like shit,,,,it often is SHIT!



omg, how can you say that to me.....im so upset from all this right now, ive put up with months of insults then you all start being nice with me then your all back being nasty to me again.................me grow 63plants ha ha i wish...the only thing it looks like im good at growing is poo.........just like to say to all you uk growers on her big thankyou for the bullying and all the very hard times you gave me.  unlucky down and out.


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

You're a fucking cunt. Get the fuck out, noone wants you here. Noone. Harsh enough for you?  When you went and abused someone for suffering from depression you went and lost all potential of someone being ncie to you, let alone all the other things you said. You should check yourself into a looney bin.


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Girl or not I'd snap your jaw as soon as look at you!
> 
> 
> 
> She knows fuck all!



sorry........................................


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You're a fucking cunt. Get the fuck out, noone wants you here. Noone. Harsh enough for you?  When you went and abused someone for suffering from depression you went and lost all potential of someone being ncie to you, let alone all the other things you said. You should check yourself into a looney bin.


im sorry i did that...and to make it even worse i dont know who that was hhmmm....  as i suffer from it my self i dont know what got in to me......feeling ashamed.


----------



## DoctaGreen (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im sorry i did that...and to make it even worse i dont know who that was hhmmm....  as i suffer from it my self i dont know what got in to me......feeling ashamed.


smoke some weed


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u dont grow anywayus so whats the bother too u? lol


Haha you don't need to be a grower to be paranoid  Anyway, my neighbours might be forgiven for thinking I do grow - my house is permanently enveloped in a smoky fug 

Nah it was just weird cos there used to be loads of military helicopters where I lived before, so I really noticed the sound of this one as it's so relatively uncommon here, and then I got irritated by the way it hovered right above my house so I filmed it ostentatiously to annoy it back. Then umm I saw the cop van at the end of the road and I rushed back inside and asked you what colour cop choppers were


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im sorry i did that...and to make it even worse i dont know who that was hhmmm....  as i suffer from it my self i dont know what got in to me......feeling ashamed.


It was to a very close friend of mine. And having suffered suicidal depression for almost a decade myself, it was utterly and completely out of order. You rather passed the point of being able to make amends. Even i do not stoop to that level of fuckheadedness no matter how much i've drunk. Ever heard of the idiom of Burned Bridges? and this is just one of the reasons that _I_ cannot respect you in any possible form, let alone the reasons other people have for holding zero respect for you as a human being.


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

DoctaGreen said:


> smoke some weed


think its time to go back on the prozac.


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It was to a very close friend of mine. And having suffered suicidal depression for almost a decade myself, it was utterly and completely out of order. You rather passed the point of being able to make amends. Even i do not stoop to that level of fuckheadedness no matter how much i've drunk. Ever heard of the idiom of Burned Bridges? and this is just one of the reasons that _I_ cannot respect you in any possible form, let alone the reasons other people have for holding zero respect for you as a human being.


yes i see why im hated............... maybe that constant thing i keep doing(the in and out thing) maybe its time to stop.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

wow drama again. spliff rolled, seat warm, cuppa in hand, please dont mind me just carry on haha


----------



## baklawa (May 16, 2012)

Dammit I need to work, can somebody record for me please?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 16, 2012)

Wtf happenin in here now haha cant wait till fri to get this grow down lol can spend sum quality time on here then and not miss all the bitchin haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 16, 2012)

eat ya hat u slag hahaha. soz felt left out the drama hahahaha
how r ya cheds? u getting itching chopping fingers?


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf happenin in here now haha cant wait till fri to get this grow down lol can spend sum quality time on here then and not miss all the bitchin haha


Just abusing Unlucky because it's all she/he's worth  

Friday you say, i like the sound of that  i'll have to come trim for you some time to compensate for your insane generosity


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2012)

ahh fucking unlcuky what women dont suffer from depresion,prozac lol THATS the stuff doctors give you when they know ur talking shit and wouldnt know wat depression was if it slapped u in the horseface, fuksake yrs ago our lass tried hanging herself TWICE due to depression,,i never knew ud taken the piss outa sum1 is this postions so for that ur a complete FUCK now fuk off to the irish thread with cataract wer u beling u dingtard


----------



## mrt1980 (May 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf happenin in here now haha cant wait till fri to get this grow down lol can spend sum quality time on here then and not miss all the bitchin haha


if you like chopping down so much ill give you a shout when its time to do my next run lol


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh fucking unlcuky what women dont suffer from depresion,prozac lol THATS the stuff doctors give you when they know ur talking shit and wouldnt know wat depression was if it slapped u in the horseface, fuksake yrs ago our lass tried hanging herself TWICE due to depression,,i never knew ud taken the piss outa sum1 is this postions so for that ur a complete FUCK now fuk off to the irish thread with cataract wer u beling u dingtard


really................ why you being like this to me


----------



## skunkd0c (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> really................ why you being like this to me


miss troll .. why are you acting in a pitiful, shrinking violet kind of way 
not like you to want folk to feel sorry for you 
did your plants die ?


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miss troll .. why are you acting in a pitiful, shrinking violet kind of way
> not like you to want folk to feel sorry for you
> did your plants die ?


hello skunkd0c erm im ok, probably a little under the weather but thankyou for asking, how are you ? yes my plants did end up dead in the end just like all the rest........silly me


----------



## NiKEUS (May 16, 2012)

Everyone bickering should get on the Jeremy Kyle show and sort it out.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello skunkd0c erm im ok, probably a little under the weather but thankyou for asking, how are you ? yes my plants did end up dead in the end just like all the rest........silly me


you killed your plants .. sorry to hear that miss troll
hope you have better luck next time 

seems like you have had the stuffing knocked out of you .. acting all meek and mild

what happened to the vile cunt i know ??


----------



## unlucky (May 16, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> you killed your plants .. sorry to hear that miss troll
> hope you have better luck next time
> 
> seems like you have had the stuffing knocked out of you .. acting all meek and mild
> ...


one sucker punch hit home............vile cunt ha thanks doc............ i will kill this lot over the next 9weeks then thats my growing days over


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

........


----------



## Defuzed (May 16, 2012)

*update: planted monday.. under a couple low wattage cfl's, 4 days later. [bsbxbr, exo x br, romulan, auto anesthesia]
*
*Auto skunk mass bout 3-4weeks old ---*> 

*I need these bed sheets pmsl! --*>
*YES vv*


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> eat ya hat u slag hahaha. soz felt left out the drama hahahaha
> how r ya cheds? u getting itching chopping fingers?


haha mdb u jockey wots happened to big kenny lol jk aside mate i rhink they ve made a big bo bo
as for itchy fingers lol ive had em the last week lol should be a long slog this 1



tip top toker said:


> Just abusing Unlucky because it's all she/he's worth
> 
> Friday you say, i like the sound of that  i'll have to come trim for you some time to compensate for your insane generosity


yo ttt anyday yiu feel the urge to come lad im sure i could put u up old boy shit im sure youd love sleepin with numbrous amounts of cheddar lad haha


----------



## Defuzed (May 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yo ttt anyday yiu feel the urge to come lad im sure i could put u up old boy shit im sure youd love sleepin with numbrous amounts of cheddar lad haha


ttt =]


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2012)

Haha chedz, this noob has 6 posts and he's already pickin on u lad!


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

angry noobs, piket signs and cannabis bed speads..............................................mornin all


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> aye, the police choppers are yellow and blue, but no shit., the police contract out the power company helicopters which do indeed have FLIR as they claim they do not have the resources to combat the sheer nmber of weed grows. Here's some news fuckers, YOU'RE FAILING! Just a news article a few weeks ago about how the number of farms had something like quadrupled





baklawa said:


> Haha you don't need to be a grower to be paranoid  Anyway, my neighbours might be forgiven for thinking I do grow - my house is permanently enveloped in a smoky fug
> 
> Nah it was just weird cos there used to be loads of military helicopters where I lived before, so I really noticed the sound of this one as it's so relatively uncommon here, and then I got irritated by the way it hovered right above my house so I filmed it ostentatiously to annoy it back. Then umm I saw the cop van at the end of the road and I rushed back inside and asked you what colour cop choppers were


 look and listen for this ( black n yellow ).............................................


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

NiKEUS said:


> Everyone bickering should get on the Jeremy Kyle show and sort it out.


 and what may i ask gets sorted on jeremy (fuckin-wind up) kyle


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

the uks whirly bird, i think the uk purchased 6 of these............................................. .....[video=youtube;TB-z_ycfGD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB-z_ycfGD8[/video]


----------



## Defuzed (May 17, 2012)

scummy bastards  bullied at school.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 17, 2012)

suck ya mom you dirty cock suckin ball chewin super champion!!



Travis1964 said:


> chedz you are a fucking fag.


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> suck ya mom you dirty cock suckin ball chewin super champion!!


 haha what have u done to the noob chedz


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2012)

OH YEH SAMBO UR OLD EMAILS BEEN HACKED MATE CHANGE YER PASSWORD 
whatcha mean im confused is it sending out spam mail like chedz? lol how to get rich quick etc i got 3/4 of of from ya email chedz.


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

Doh my head hurts. Lucozade diet for me today i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

morning lads, the recent upgrde where eveything went nuts for a bit. well low and behold the fucking search feature actually works now! first time in 5 years!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

Lol, speak for yourself, still a pile of wank for me


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

...................the future stinks, the futures green


----------



## DST (May 17, 2012)

DOG bx1

male kush2 x exocheese


----------



## Defuzed (May 17, 2012)

not bud related but thought id share it wid ya


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lads, the recent upgrde where eveything went nuts for a bit. well low and behold the fucking search feature actually works now! first time in 5 years!!!


lol

did ya check ydays vids lol should be some gooduns sat the hunt is all booked..... baboon n a wilderbeast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2012)

aye i did ya cracker, looks well lush SA man. happy hunting! I expect to see a monkey headdress in the next vid!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha mdb u jockey wots happened to big kenny lol jk aside mate i rhink they ve made a big bo bo
> as for itchy fingers lol ive had em the last week lol should be a long slog this 1
> 
> yo ttt anyday yiu feel the urge to come lad im sure i could put u up old boy shit im sure youd love sleepin with numbrous amounts of cheddar lad haha


honest to god man im shocked to shit. wee bit bitter bout whole thing b fair. is a massive mistake on lfc part. 3 managers in just over 3 years ent the lfc way. lost alot respect for alot the lfc supporters, used think they top supporters in world but realising 90 per cent all fans r glory seeking fools who dont understand the game. alot fans had turned on kd also which didnt help. alot facebook,twitter and forums full off anti lfc. seems no1 left at club knows anything bout footy now.esp yank owners so i hope they got a top manager lined up or we b in mid table for next 5 years easy. it starting all over again and seems make the last 18 months building seem like pointless waste time n effort.
anyways how do all
oh well not much can b done and is only footy end day.o


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

yeh sambo geting divvy emails of you so just change yer passowrd wen u can matey,so u choppin soon then chedz? man sooo fucking jealouse lol,id have been the same if i hadent been fucked about grr lol dying for a decent smoke,the shit round here suks ass,sprayed and whatnot,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2012)

DST said:


> male kush2 x exocheese


I thought about doing that as soon as you brought the "Dog" to market, I think I will have to do something similar to create the "Lemon Cheesecake".


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought about doing that as soon as you brought the "Dog" to market, I think I will have to do something similar to create the "Lemon Cheesecake".


A plethora of cheesecakes  I decided to call the BRxExo Strawberry Cheesecake for no other reason than i love strawberry cheesecakes!  Well that and it's cheese and the BR is red so i guess i can blag it


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 17, 2012)

Would love to see a cross between exo and this pheno of slh i ve got fuck it would be a banging commercail crop winner


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A plethora of cheesecakes  I decided to call the BRxExo Strawberry Cheesecake for no other reason than i love strawberry cheesecakes!  Well that and it's cheese and the BR is red so i guess i can blag it


i think the wider one of mine is the exo,summet about it just screeams exo,dunno why,eitherway gotta tie her up today,im not happy with the stability and the last thing i want is the mainstem to stap ffs,this is the life we choose,.
how is everyone?


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

I'm seething. Arranged my afternoon and evening to accomodate having who is supposed to be a best friend visit. He said he'd be there at 3:30, then i got a text saying it would be 4:30, then he phoned and said he'd be here at 5. It's now 6:20 and i'm busy come 7pm. What a fucing waste of an afternoon, have it my mind to lamp him one the disrespectful twat.


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

Well he just phoned to say he was on his way and he'd be staying till 10-11pm or so. Told him to fuck off. Why are people such useless bloody cunts?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well he just phoned to say he was on his way and he'd be staying till 10-11pm or so. Told him to fuck off. Why are people such useless bloody cunts?


maybe dropped on the ehad at birth? lol i hate fucking messers lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

Oh i wouldn't doubt it for a second. Stupid fucker. It's not bloody hard to pick up the phone and say hey, i'm fighting with my gf, i'm gonna be late, instead of just fucking me around. It's his car that i possibly lost my phone in, he sais he's searched it twice but like fuck i'll take his word on it not being there. Never met someone quite so useless and unreliable. This is the same guy who is so pussy whipped he was made to adopt a stray pregnant cat, proposed to her on her 17th birthday, found out a week later she had been pregnant for quite a few weeks, and is now being forced to buy a pitt x rotty puppy. He should be shot and i say that in kindness, i think it would be for his own good.


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well he just phoned to say he was on his way and he'd be staying till 10-11pm or so. Told him to fuck off. Why are people such useless bloody cunts?


tell him to meet you somwhere, wait till he calls to see where your at and tell him you'l nt be long...............................................4 hours l8r cancel


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

delvite said:


> tell him to meet you somwhere, wait till he calls to see where your at and tell him you'l nt be long...............................................4 hours l8r cancel


What gose around comes around. Karma baby. I do not need to stoop to such things, he'll get his in one form or another. chances are the argument with his GF wa her telling him fuck you i never actually went to the abortion clinic today  She's his fiance and outright stated to him you can either be a dad or you can be a sperm doner, your choice. Yet he doesn't peg on to hat this means about the type of person she is  Got his mum messaging me on facebook saying she is terrified  Can't blame her in the slightest lol. Counsellors will use them as a case study of what the fuck not to do with your life in future years


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

ss young love,shit i remember at 17 u have allsorts of brain sortorms,,,marage included lmao,but wen ur young u dont realise,til u egt older and then see how fucking stpid u r

for the love of god has anyojne got a am3 motheboard fro sale,mines going to shit,bougt 24gb in ram over past 2 months lol i guess its not the ram pmsl,i dont know y i didnt buy 4gb stiks wat a fucking douche,,so anyone?

u think hes piched ur phone then tt? if not him mate deffo his chik,did u report it missing to ur sim card people? get the fucker blacklisted,then whoever he sold it to will be PISSED,karma baby lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

I use intel for the superior performance i'm afraid.

And i don't think he's nicked it at all, just think he's too stupid to actually find it sohuld it be in his car  I got the sim blacklisted and the number swapped over. The phone also has some security stuff enabled and the moment anyone charges it up and turns it on i will be emailed it's GPS location via EMEI trace. Gonna report it missing to the police at the weekend. It's only £100 for a second hand replacment on ebay though so gonna say sod a 24 month contract and just spend a week of my rent money on one. It was afterall my landlords inability to act as a propper landlord that has put me £250 out of pocket from the previous flatmate. 

I just seem to be a magnet for people fucking me over.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I use intel for the superior performance i'm afraid.
> 
> And i don't think he's nicked it at all, just think he's too stupid to actually find it sohuld it be in his car  I got the sim blacklisted and the number swapped over. The phone also has some security stuff enabled and the moment anyone charges it up and turns it on i will be emailed it's GPS location via EMEI trace. Gonna report it missing to the police at the weekend. It's only £100 for a second hand replacment on ebay though so gonna say sod a 24 month contract and just spend a week of my rent money on one. It was afterall my landlords inability to act as a propper landlord that has put me £250 out of pocket from the previous flatmate.
> 
> I just seem to be a magnet for people fucking me over.


as uve reported it to the im card people it will autmatically get blacklisted(handset) so it cant be used in the uk, so only good use is pakis who buy em blocked and send em home,,but if u find it u can get the block lifted sono biggey,

mate i feel ya on the fucking you over part, u know wha it is? coz they take our kindness for a weakness mate,im a big lad but im soft as shitand peopl take advantage of that fat,shit i just like being nice for the sake of being nice u know,help any fucker out,but then they take the good and propper piss,so buddy felling u on that one.

n yeh im thinking of going from my quad pheonom 2 BE to intel i7 but the cpu im liking is like 900 qwid lol


----------



## jafooli (May 17, 2012)

+1 in the past people take advantage of good nature, has many people take the piss, but i give everyone a chance, if they muck about its bye bye etc


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just seem to be a magnet for people fucking me over.


 just think of karma m8y, maybe earl will turn up at ur door to do sumink nice


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

Earl? Is that some form of slang or such that me and my posh self does not understand?


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Earl? Is that some form of slang or such that me and my posh self does not understand?


 earl - my name is earl, channel 4, carson daily, crab man its very funny 
[video=youtube;LyAKsyDN_04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyAKsyDN_04[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

k me 2 ladies,seems the donkey diks starting its first brown,the other one aint tho,how long it is first brown?coz i aint got a fuknut clue on my dates


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

thc bomb looking good and look like thay will be about 3ft, quick little buggers i will say that.

on my last grow THE DOCTOR is one i'd defo grow again as just over 3oz a plant (very bushy plant)

the vanilla kush got to 5ft in my nft trays after topping ....lol.. nice smoke and big buds


----------



## jafooli (May 17, 2012)

Can someone explain what phenon is. Is it like same strain but one might produce 5 blade leaves and other one produce 3 blades?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends on strain AND pheno mate. You can't time it, every plant is different.


yeh i fugured as much tbh i was suprised to see em,the thought of them andc crytals never crossed my mind and wen i seen em i was like OH YEH!duh,lol
il get the 30x bak tomorrow so i can keep a better eye on things, clones looking good 2 matey had to raise em bak up closer to the light today,ther on full stregth starter nutes too,me new cfl should trun up tomorrow hopefully, so thatel be anouther 30 blue spec in ther,they should be happier with that,and il get another bulb next week, then hopefully thers yours cummin,but if not its no biggey,

wen should i sart adding that bottle of stuf u gave me? and was measurememt like 30ml per 10 litre or sum shit???


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 17, 2012)

Wotagwarn pussy holes ?? Im fuckib wreked and a big day tomoz why do we do it lmfao ttt yours will be comin down first lmao its the easiest 1 thete to chop the leaf to bud ratio is second to fuck all imo so you ll be gettin it thursday/friday lad as for the rest fuck knows were ill start haha ill just cut the nearest bush or bud to me lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen should i sart adding that bottle of stuf u gave me? and was measurememt like 30ml per 10 litre or sum shit???


Use it now if you want 1ml per litre, it's pretty pointless though because it's made out of that same chem salt I gave you. 

I would advise you to put a teaspoon of that other powder per bucket aswell as the one you started using and they will put on a last big swell and harden up a treat in the final few weeks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2012)

jafooli said:


> Can someone explain what phenon is. Is it like same strain but one might produce 5 blade leaves and other one produce 3 blades?


Sort of yes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenotype


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Use it now if you want 1ml per litre, it's pretty pointless though because it's made out of that same chem salt I gave you.
> 
> I would advise you to put a teaspoon of that other powder per bucket aswell as the one you started using and they will put on a last big swell and harden up a treat in the final few weeks.


ok so my new feeding schedule will be

40ml A and 40ml B
30 ml boost
30 ml rhiz
and 1 teaspoon of each of those powders

cool


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Kevin?I went and checked out his forum before the worm attacked it.If anyone is in touch would ya tell him to get in touch.I appreciate it.One Luv...


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Has anyone heard from Kevin?I went and checked out his forum before the worm attacked it.If anyone is in touch would ya tell him to get in touch.I appreciate it.One Luv...


mjsmokers .......................................... ?


----------



## jafooli (May 17, 2012)

Cheers for the link. Explained it easily.


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

im drunk and i dont drink............ some on here make me feel like this


----------



## asap (May 18, 2012)

Hi folks, How is everyone doing? not been on for a while been stupidly busy, but now been granted 4-6 weeks off work following 2 broken bones in the hand and 1 hours surgery. So gonna be able to get on alot more.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2012)

Howdy asap! 4-6 weeks sounded like a pretty fucking good holliday from work till i got to the end o the sentence. Hope it's nothing too serious, not serious enough to hamper ones rolling ability that is to say


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Has anyone heard from Kevin?I went and checked out his forum before the worm attacked it.


LMFAO! Worm?! 

Don't you kid yourself!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

asap said:


> Hi folks, How is everyone doing? not been on for a while been stupidly busy, but now been granted 4-6 weeks off work following 2 broken bones in the hand and 1 hours surgery. So gonna be able to get on alot more.


u punch the boss or something? or upset by the king kenny sacking n took it out on a wall?
hahahaha hope u alright matey? hows the grow planning going?


----------



## asap (May 18, 2012)

No fell out with the mrs and took it out on the wall! LIKE A KNOB!!

ttt I will be in practice of rolling one handed by the time this pot is off, well i hope so anyway.

The grow is in go slow until im back at work ssp sucks arse, but been grafting a bit on the side so got a bit saved up but no doubt it will now go on bills


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2012)

morning ladies, hows everybody?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

Easy Dura.


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2012)

hi yorkie, i cant be arsed reading all the pages ive missed so did anything of importance happen while i was absent?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

No not really, Unlucky's been getting above her station but that's standard fare now!


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2012)

got that mate, ahll get it sent on monday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> Has anyone heard from Kevin?I went and checked out his forum before the worm attacked it.If anyone is in touch would ya tell him to get in touch.I appreciate it.One Luv...


fukin worm lmao yeh rite more like he ripped all his so called palls of with best part of 1.5k and then moved forums ,,,top bloke that rip of skanking bastard,,,ther was no worm that was just his excuse for ripping every cunt,,,and yeh jkev i know ur reading this you prik pay your fucking debts u debthed
fuk mjsmokers go to stonerhaven



The Yorkshireman said:


> No not really, Unlucky's been getting above her station but that's standard fare now!


doesent she always lmao fulloshit that one,

new bulb turned up today for me box,should start seeing a nice boost in growth,ther already growing like a bastard,,,id say the nemesisi are growing faster like,but the others looked healthier faster if u get me driftm,

easy dura u ok pal?


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2012)

alright ic3 mate, im just chilling buddy


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

WOT UP FUCK NUGGETS and gents


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> got that mate, ahll get it sent on monday


.....sweet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> alright ic3 mate, im just chilling buddy


eeeaaazy life buddy!!! lol
i never even got to bed till 7am feeling fucked bruv lol,,,these plants need to hurry up im skint lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

ic3 m how the foot? dont waana pic tho haha just eaten. it any better? they do op or leaving it fall off now?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

has anyone in here tried the new td silent fan is it worth the money


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

think ssb got a silent fan but i could b wrong


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think ssb got a silent fan but i could b wrong


they look the bollocks but it could just be good advertising


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

anything that stops peeps hearing the grow op has gotta b worth a buy wen u flush


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 m how the foot? dont waana pic tho haha just eaten. it any better? they do op or leaving it fall off now?


got a real bad infection bak in it,was gunna do a foot update anyways its been a whil,,this pic was taken yesterday


wakes me up every mirning between 6 an 8am and just constant pain until maybe 12-1pm? fuking joke mate,,,,had my pre-o and everyting now so just waiting for the operation date


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anything that stops peeps hearing the grow op has gotta b worth a buy wen u flush


i'm upgardeing ready for my next grow so i think i'm going to try the 6" silent fan and see if its any good


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

looks bigger gap to me now. ouch fuck that for giggles


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got a real bad infection bak in it,was gunna do a foot update anyways its been a whil,,this pic was taken yesterday
> View attachment 2173172
> 
> wakes me up every mirning between 6 an 8am and just constant pain until maybe 12-1pm? fuking joke mate,,,,had my pre-o and everyting now so just waiting for the operation date


that right there is some nasty shit i bet it fucking kills good reason to stay well medicated tho


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i'm upgardeing ready for my next grow so i think i'm going to try the 6" silent fan and see if its any good


wots the damage on a 6er then? just under 2 ton?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots the damage on a 6er then? just under 2 ton?


around 150 with the vat mate not that bad ---> http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> has anyone in here tried the new td silent fan is it worth the money





mr.green123 said:


> i'm upgardeing ready for my next grow so i think i'm going to try the 6" silent fan and see if its any good





mr.green123 said:


> around 150 with the vat mate not that bad ---> http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html


Get a silencer and strap it to the fan you allready have. Cheaper AND quieter! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/130594379284?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e68081614#ht_500wt_922


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get a silencer and strap it to the fan you allready have. Cheaper AND quieter!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/130594379284?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e68081614#ht_500wt_922


do they do the job good mate i was think that because the fan i have now is only 6 months old and strong as fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> that right there is some nasty shit i bet it fucking kills good reason to stay well medicated tho


tbh mate the meds dont really do a great deal,its a fucking joke lol pan is non stop i cant really do much at all,wen i have my op i shuold start feeling results straight away tho


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tbh mate the meds dont really do a great deal,its a fucking joke lol pan is non stop i cant really do much at all,wen i have my op i shuold start feeling results straight away tho


i hope so mate that looks so bad i can imagine the pain


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i hope so mate that looks so bad i can imagine the pain


i betu 1k u cant imagine it lmao its unimaginable,,its like thick blooc trying to force its way through a pin head,,,not happnin without sum pressure on the vein u know its horrible


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> do they do the job good mate i was think that because the fan i have now is only 6 months old and strong as fuck


Yeah, couple that with insulated ducting and you're good to go.

Most reputable Hydroshops that sell them will give you a demo if asked, my guy will demo me anything I'm interested in.
He showed me an acoustic box fan with insulated ducting one time because I couldn't justify £200 on the fan untill he said "here I'll show you the difference" and promptly blew me away with the massive noise reduction!


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i betu 1k u cant imagine it lmao its unimaginable,,its like thick blooc trying to force its way through a pin head,,,not happnin without sum pressure on the vein u know its horrible


fuck that i would be in the hospital intill they sorted it or i wouldn't leave


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, couple that with insulated ducting and you're good to go.
> 
> Most reputable Hydroshops that sell them will give you a demo if asked, my guy will demo me anything I'm interested in.
> He showed me an acoustic box fan with insulated ducting one time because I couldn't justify £200 on the fan untill he said "here I'll show you the difference" and promptly blew me away with the massive noise reduction!


thanks for the advice mate i'll give it a shot instead of spending 3x what that will cost me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> fuck that i would be in the hospital intill they sorted it or i wouldn't leave


fuk that shit matey lol plus i was in hossy and the kicked me out,,for stuf like this they just have the distrcit nurses come out every day,, they have upto 18 weeks to do the op after the pre-op wich sounds divvy coz a lot can happen in 18 weeks u know,,,they was sayin ther gunna keep me awake FUK THAT stiking a tube down me groin next to me knob to go all down me leg after a epidural like wat they give pregnant women FUK THAT SHIT i told em i wanna be knocked the fuk out


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk that shit matey lol plus i was in hossy and the kicked me out,,for stuf like this they just have the distrcit nurses come out every day,, they have upto 18 weeks to do the op after the pre-op wich sounds divvy coz a lot can happen in 18 weeks u know,,,they was sayin ther gunna keep me awake FUK THAT stiking a tube down me groin next to me knob to go all down me leg after a epidural like wat they give pregnant women FUK THAT SHIT i told em i wanna be knocked the fuk out


fuck letting them mess around with it when its that bad and they want you to stay awake what do they think u are cattle


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> fuck letting them mess around with it when its that bad and they want you to stay awake what do they think u are cattle


they must think im summet matey lmao would u let em cut a hole next to yer cock then stik a long tube down ther and fuk about for a hr in and out ect WHILE YOUR AWAKE? and before that even starts ur having a epidural to the base of your spine like pregnant women have,,,oh fukin barrel of laughs that days gunna be


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they must think im summet matey lmao would u let em cut a hole next to yer cock then stik a long tube down ther and fuk about for a hr in and out ect WHILE YOUR AWAKE? and before that even starts ur having a epidural to the base of your spine like pregnant women have,,,oh fukin barrel of laughs that days gunna be


sounds like some kind of dirty porno


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> sounds like some kind of dirty porno


lol in that case count me IN!


----------



## MajorCoco (May 18, 2012)

Jeezus. Just been catching up on this thread, and I'm scared to post here now. I don't wanna get ripped... 

But I'll risk it anyway for a quick poll. What sort of prices are people seeing per oz down south or London way now? And what sort of quality? I've been seeing some mad inflation over the last year and wondered if it's just me...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Jeezus. Just been catching up on this thread, and I'm scared to post here now. I don't wanna get ripped...
> 
> But I'll risk it anyway for a quick poll. What sort of prices are people seeing per oz down south or London way now? And what sort of quality? I've been seeing some mad inflation over the last year and wondered if it's just me...


from 160(rare) to 270-300,,,no shit mate its nuts,10 yrs ago i used to buy 10 oz for 800 of a grower like,but now its creazy,,its all the pakis putting the pirces up and making everything smell like berries with that fucking spray stuff


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

na it down greedy wankers. i get exo at 230 an oz and thats the nuts but still expensive man. used get all tpes weed 100 - 140 but that a long time ago now.
saying that i woodnt sell highgrade any less then 20 an o nowadays as loosing alot wot u wood punting gs. but b fair i rather smoke wot i grow tho then sell it


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Jeezus. Just been catching up on this thread, and I'm scared to post here now. I don't wanna get ripped...
> 
> But I'll risk it anyway for a quick poll. What sort of prices are people seeing per oz down south or London way now? And what sort of quality? I've been seeing some mad inflation over the last year and wondered if it's just me...


Hahaha, don't fret too much fella. Getting the piss taken out of you is just everyday life in this thread, it's all just jest. You have to act like an insurmountable bellend to receive the genuine ripping that the likes of Unlucky are receiving  It's all love and fun for everyone else though  Unless you're a fucking scot, then you should bugger off and go rape a baby with a buckfast bottle, it is friday night after all isn't it? 

All the weed i've been smoking for the past couple of weeks has been from london, it has been absolutely top fucking grade, i rolled up a small joint of bubblegum haze and it blew my socks off, and i'm someone used to huffing down 2g and not really feeling much. Prices do get expensive though, tonight we're on some pure OG and some SSHxOGxBubblegum and the asking price was £260 an ounce which while some consider common place, to me that is hella expensive.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 18, 2012)

its Friday and I've been sat in all day waiting for city link to collect some parcels they said anywhere between 8-5 and there still no show fucking piss take


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hahaha, don't fret too much fella. Getting the piss taken out of you is just everyday life in this thread, it's all just jest. You have to act like an insurmountable bellend to receive the genuine ripping that the likes of Unlucky are receiving  It's all love and fun for everyone else though  Unless you're a fucking scot, then you should bugger off and go rape a baby with a buckfast bottle, it is friday night after all isn't it?
> 
> All the weed i've been smoking for the past couple of weeks has been from london, it has been absolutely top fucking grade, i rolled up a small joint of bubblegum haze and it blew my socks off, and i'm someone used to huffing down 2g and not really feeling much. Prices do get expensive though, tonight we're on some pure OG and the asking price was £260 an ounce which while some consider common place, to me that is hella expensive.


so what we saying wen my next shiznit comes in the exo n whatnot i can get 2+ for it? shit i just couldnt say to sum1"hey mate how much for the oz? i say 220" id feel like im riping the cunt lmao i guess im just tooo soft,,the thing is i do it at 160 -180 MAX pends who it is it can be TOP grade and id stil charge the same or bunk the same so fuk it lol i just culdnt chrge 260's dont et me wrond id love to get 500 for 2 oz but i just cant



mr.green123 said:


> its Friday and I've been sat in all day waiting for city link to collect some parcels they said anywhere between 8-5 and there still no show fucking piss take


should do sum research mate city link is fucking terrible,ive used em once and never agai tey loose your shit,,no shit hahaha


----------



## Defuzed (May 18, 2012)

yes chedz wat u sayin hws ure girls comin along ? 
rrekon itl be piff..


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2012)

afternoon tip top still trading under 'catamites r us' mate?


----------



## asap (May 18, 2012)

C3 that looks sore mate, hopefully they will get the op sorted soon as mate.

Just found out the mrs will be full time from monday at work! So I have 4-6 weeks of doing what the fuck I want. have a few ideas to earn some extra cash while im off tho


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

whats up lads?


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2012)

asap said:


> C3 that looks sore mate, hopefully they will get the op sorted soon as mate.
> 
> Just found out the mrs will be full time from monday at work! So I have 4-6 weeks of doing what the fuck I want. have a few ideas to earn some extra cash while im off tho


What, like changing the locks one day while she's out at work? That's always a sure fire way to save a few bob


----------



## lowblower (May 18, 2012)

can anyone do me a favor just to confirm something. if u search iolite and go onto the official iolite website, the British currency is in $ on my compa and round my friends house, but i emailed the compant and they dont seem to be taking it seriously. basically if you go to the products tab, the iolite says £135 but if u click 'buy the product' it then goes to $217 and if you add to cart the cart total goes to $359.69 or somethin.
Has anyone else got this problem on their computers ? the site is proper its the officical site. please let me know what happens on ur comps. Thanks


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2012)

Nope, cart total is $217 for me. 

[video=youtube_share;cFYuNeysZTg]http://youtu.be/cFYuNeysZTg[/video]


----------



## lowblower (May 18, 2012)

so its not in GBP ? if you look on the left hand side in the black box, its should be like $359.69. It still says $217 on the right tho. lok on the same page on the lefvt hand side ?? thanks


----------



## lowblower (May 18, 2012)

sorry the light blue box on the left. and just check that the flag is the british flag. cheers


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2012)

It's a glitch mate. Proceed to the stages of payment and it tells you your card will be charged £135.

I may be mis-remembering, but i swear i read one hell of a lot of bad things about the iolite, and most portable vapes tbh.


----------



## lowblower (May 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's a glitch mate. Proceed to the stages of payment and it tells you your card will be charged £135.
> 
> I may be mis-remembering, but i swear i read one hell of a lot of bad things about the iolite, and most portable vapes tbh.
> 
> View attachment 2173270


oh right, nah i never proceeded that far thanks for going boldly where no man has gone before. i jus dont like payin on sites that glitch the prices around. yeah i heard some bad things about the iolite but i think most people want to take a creamy hit ad feel it down in the depth of there lungs but i jus wanna portable gas powered means to get high without smokin it. gettin all health conscious lol plus wanna start training muay thai again. anywas cheers ill give it a go. fingers crossed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

i tried that one yorkies got,vape, 60 qwid it plugs in but u can get a battery bak for it,, pretty ok for 60 qwid ) i could do with one like but ther soooo fucking expensive,,them volcano's look cool

just downloaded like 50 epsisodes of pawnstars,,thats me for the day ohh yeh


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2012)

Mate thats looks painfull soo god knows what it must feel like , Hope it gets better soon fella .


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get a silencer and strap it to the fan you allready have. Cheaper AND quieter!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/130594379284?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e68081614#ht_500wt_922


does it still leave the same amount of air through? i just got an 8" fan with a speed control plug and its noisy as fuck


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

Angelheart,all off one plant cant wait,dry,dry,dry ya wee hoe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2173496Angelheart,all off one plant cant wait,dry,dry,dry ya wee hoe


look very green gaz u pull em ealry man>?


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look very green gaz u pull em ealry man>?


9 weeks i keft the other in the tank tho its a well long strain lo,seems longer to dry lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> 9 weeks i keft the other in the tank tho its a well long strain lo,seems longer to dry lol


stinky sticky yeh? wat u reckoning on yeild?


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look very green gaz u pull em ealry man>?


2 i think hoping 3 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> 2 i think hoping 3 lol


cushty man fingers x'd for ya,im hoping for a orite yeild of the 2 i got under my 600,

thinkkive found tonites film


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

that me with the chopper lol


----------



## unlucky (May 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No not really, Unlucky's been getting above her station but that's standard fare now!



hehe.......think it might be captain morgan chilling me out ......im starting to feel very happy


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

DOG!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

shit dst that is a nice haul there. u dont do things by halfs haha all dog to? haha some1 sleeping well then.
how the reg doing? that flowering?
paper bag for the drying or the curing? or abit both?


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

cant find them mad dog


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

weeks old now. was while ago these pics


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

cool man no reacent ones?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

mon can do matey. the bigger bc took a right smashing by spider mites. but others no damage? they just being flipped so just getting to interesting part


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

aaaaa dam lol you makw the beans?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

lowblower said:


> oh right, nah i never proceeded that far thanks for going boldly where no man has gone before. i jus dont like payin on sites that glitch the prices around. yeah i heard some bad things about the iolite but i think most people want to take a creamy hit ad feel it down in the depth of there lungs but i jus wanna portable gas powered means to get high without smokin it. gettin all health conscious lol plus wanna start training muay thai again. anywas cheers ill give it a go. fingers crossed


Twice as baked on half as much gear, get yer self involved lad!
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=7a5e8e596362c2a812702f3ccce42f63



mrt1980 said:


> does it still leave the same amount of air through? i just got an 8" fan with a speed control plug and its noisy as fuck


Should do, same principal as all silencers I think. 
Theoretically you could make one yourself.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 18, 2012)

peeps here so cant get snap till mon. yeah my beans man


----------



## gaztoth (May 18, 2012)

was it meant lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 18, 2012)

Wot em !!!????
Aint gonna bore u fuckers but 2 of us av managed to get 4 down from 5 o clock tonite and was all the smaller exo filled 2 1/2 6ft lines and a size 11 shoe box full of buds from lower growth so another 10x to go!! 7x exo 1x lemon 1x psychosis 1x bsbxbr 
Ttt i know i lied but your plant is stuck under all the feckers as i had to make room for us to chop the cunts down lmao not to worry its safe and sound i saw it before we finished haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 18, 2012)

2 each!? Your slacking Chedder!


----------



## Defuzed (May 18, 2012)

.........rain  not nice lol


----------



## DST (May 18, 2012)

Regs are doing nice, I just chopped one at 9 1/2 weeks. Smells lush. Looks a bit more on the sat side flower strucutre wise. Just put some more into flower, I think I have a real nice male in the bunch as well.


mad dog bark said:


> shit dst that is a nice haul there. u dont do things by halfs haha all dog to? haha some1 sleeping well then.
> how the reg doing? that flowering?
> paper bag for the drying or the curing? or abit both?


I dry on washing lines, then when the bud is getting firm I put them in paper bags for a few days, then take them off the stem and in the bag for a further day or so until they go into jars for curing.


----------



## Defuzed (May 19, 2012)

post a pic of dry crop when its done DST ?  sounds niice


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of the regular DOG Bx1 taken at 9 1/2 weeks. Stinky dank aroma at the moment, very much like the DOG mom, slightly different look to the flower, more sat dom I think. She's a frosty hard nugged lady, no fake boobies here! lol.





[youtube]PMnEvKCtHBw[/youtube]


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> .........rain  not nice lol


 beast thing on earth  mornin uk, nice buds dst


----------



## Defuzed (May 19, 2012)

yeh boi looks tasty.. yeh its ok just not in big amounts prefer short showers 
anyone got any ideas on what i could use as a scrog net for outside? chicken wire bein the most obvious but i wanna keep it discreet and less bait as poss lol.. safe for any tips!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2012)

morning all! My tester nugs smell so fucking good straight off the bat, no cure!

bit confused, i have two of las SLH same cut but ones still spewing new growth. must be over feeding.

few extra pips here n there, this is going to be a long and boring chop picking through for pips


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> yeh boi looks tasty.. yeh its ok just not in big amounts prefer short showers
> anyone got any ideas on what i could use as a scrog net for outside? chicken wire bein the most obvious but i wanna keep it discreet and less bait as poss lol.. safe for any tips!!


 pea net mat just keep laying until you get the size holes you want  metal is cold


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning all! My tester nugs smell so fucking good straight off the bat, no cure!
> 
> bit confused, i have two of las SLH same cut but ones still spewing new growth. must be over feeding.
> 
> few extra pips here n there, this is going to be a long and boring chop picking through for pips


 lol wev all gotta do it at some point m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2012)

the chopping i'm actually looking forward to it's my first chop for a year. i know there's a good few stray pips i want out of some of them. i'll pick what i can and mince the rest for hash, one of the SLH is near half seeded. i did fully seed the plant next to her which im guessing if the pips are all well developed will mean they are ok and not from the naners. 

just happy to be trimming something!


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the chopping i'm actually looking forward to it's my first chop for a year. i know there's a good few stray pips i want out of some of them. i'll pick what i can and mince the rest for hash, one of the SLH is near half seeded. i did fully seed the plant next to her which im guessing if the pips are all well developed will mean they are ok and not from the naners.
> 
> just happy to be trimming something!


 here here to sore fingers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2012)

i'm going to treat meself as its 1st one back, new scissors for me! may be a cheeky bottle of something tasty to celebrate. had a reet score last week, out for lasses birthday at some posh place down whitley, they must have had two drinks tabs running for us. there was a good 70 bar missing off the bill. we had 3 double remy XO's at £18 a shot, missing off the bill


----------



## twofast4u (May 19, 2012)

good morning new here and 1st time grow so thought id pop in and say hello


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> good morning new here and 1st time grow so thought id pop in and say hello


 lol nice rhyme  what you got on?


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm going to treat meself as its 1st one back, new scissors for me! may be a cheeky bottle of something tasty to celebrate. had a reet score last week, out for lasses birthday at some posh place down whitley, they must have had two drinks tabs running for us. there was a good 70 bar missing off the bill. we had 3 double remy XO's at £18 a shot, missing off the bill


 its a time to celebrate m8y get a tin ov celebrations, bottle of jack n bong waiting for after  i want an ardvark or il end up makin 1


----------



## twofast4u (May 19, 2012)

im trying nirvana auto bubblelicious and budda white dwarf i think there doing ok but as its 1st time im learning limited space so thought i would try auto for my first time


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> im trying nirvana auto bubblelicious and budda white dwarf i think there doing ok but as its 1st time im learning limited space so thought i would try auto for my first time


i was enquiring about underwear  oj lmao!!! get some pics up n start a journal and we will help how we can


----------



## dura72 (May 19, 2012)

good morning tae the crusty sock brigade.


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

mornin m8y what a loverly day eh


----------



## twofast4u (May 19, 2012)

heres a few pics thanks


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 19, 2012)

For fuck sake half way there on plant count lmfao but still the 4x big cunts to chop atm we havr 4 6ft lines full from end to end of fat lovely colas and 2x newspaper sheets cover with buds from lower growth dreading the 4xbig cunts fuckin covered in foxtails and the lemon is a fuckin line on itself to my reckonin ttt the bsbxbr is next i need somethin easy after a bite to eat lmao  !!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2012)

u boys like the semi-auto shotgun vid lol fuck that was some gun the owner loaded me a couple of "special" cartridges fuck nos what they where but they near nie split a tree in half lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 19, 2012)

Cunty weres my vid u prick lol????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2012)

yeh me too wer the fuk is my video sambo grrr toss stain lol,, gunna put em all together wen ur bak make em all one video with sum track over it,,,so make em a lil longer

CHEDZ PM


----------



## Defuzed (May 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> For fuck sake half way there on plant count lmfao but still the 4x big cunts to chop atm we havr 4 6ft lines full from end to end of fat lovely colas and 2x newspaper sheets cover with buds from lower growth dreading the 4xbig cunts fuckin covered in foxtails and the lemon is a fuckin line on itself to my reckonin ttt the bsbxbr is next i need somethin easy after a bite to eat lmao  !!!!!!!


i wna see that bsbxbr!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> i wna see that bsbxbr!!


his has some fo the same looks as the one ive got down i think evene TT said it loks like it has BR in ther so im hopin the ones ive got,at least one is the brxbsb,,i think it is like,its got a diffrent colour to the others ive got and have grown in the past

CHEDZ--did u find it a fast finisher? mines waaaay ahead of whati assume is the exo


[h=6]_*Whitney Houston: Born 1963 - Dead
Amy Winehouse: Born 1983 - Dead
Keith Richards: Born 1943 - Alive
Ozzy Osbourne: Born 1948 - Alive

Moral of the story:
Women can't handle their drugs*_[/h]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2012)

nice gun sambo lol,,,so why aint u shooting it? cummon get sum action in these vids lol


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2012)

uk clone only.............


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 19, 2012)

Happenin knob jockeys ??? 
Whoeva asked for pics im sorry but imcovered in trichs and me phone needs wiping over as the unpatient cunts wont leave me alone so ill get sum wen they are down im leavin the slh for another week or 2 it isnt nowere were id like it to be atm not to worry tho ive got time!!


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

del66666 said:


> uk clone only.............


smoke and a salad................yes please


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 19, 2012)

Yes batty 2 to go hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

hows cheds got green fingers ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 19, 2012)

Always will!!! A little quite ay ya wots happened the cat died ???


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Always will!!! A little quite ay ya wots happened the cat died ???


all drunk i bet,unlike me lol...............i think unlucky is drunk veryyyyyyyyy.


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

weed drink music....................... hell yes,[video=youtube;DszS3ACWbbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DszS3ACWbbk&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

do i look drunk.............................


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

music music music.[video=youtube;hzmqQ8_fGJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmqQ8_fGJY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 19, 2012)

good morning uk growers  x


----------



## Defuzed (May 20, 2012)

hows it goin lol, wake n bacon


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> View attachment 2175560do i look drunk.............................


sens a pic of you doing the finger hun and ill say sorry for not beveling it was you.x


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> heres a few pics thanks
> 
> View attachment 2174492View attachment 2174493View attachment 2174494View attachment 2174495


looking good any more info?welldone and welcome,2 fast


----------



## jafooli (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I need to contact nirvana seed bank. I can't find a email or number to contact nirvana seed bank . Does any one have this info?

Cheers


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 20, 2012)

Im done hahahaha


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

hows the grows then?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im done hahahaha


u want me stick a fork in ya leg see if juice come out clear? that how u tell if shits done mate hahahah or least thats the mad dog method cooking haha.
wot u reckon u got then mucka(wen dried?)
how r we uk? funky footy match yest. munich messed up man should won that loads times in 90 mins. think chelsea had that luck


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

all good in the hood lol whats all the fairys got the now pm me plz(think iv been on long enough to post this as i 2 am a fairy lol)wake bake lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

how do ya make your pics bigger lol?


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 20, 2012)

sup guys! havent been here in a long time XD. missed the place lol. im gettin back into growing as it is costing too much to buy atm lol XD. only got an Auto lemon skunk in the dirt atm as moving house at the end of next month, but then ill have a full grow room in my new basement XD YEY gonna grow about 5 bad seed and some Thai x Skunk XD.


----------



## Defuzed (May 20, 2012)

jus had a look at that auto, looks nice man


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 20, 2012)

lol that was my other grow from last year. think it was my first grow lol. it was pretty shitty lol. my second one was much better with the Autos tho. third was a random bag seed here is a pic of it 

Had to keep it small due to having no grow room and only a small closet lol. but the buds were very nice


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

jafooli said:


> Hi guys. I need to contact nirvana seed bank. I can't find a email or number to contact nirvana seed bank . Does any one have this info?
> 
> Cheers


it says to contact them though this
https://helpdesk.weedportal.com/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2012)

U CAN ONLY CONTACT NIRVANA direct for bulk buys,i dont think they sell or deal with constomers ,like us whos only buy a few seeds


----------



## delvite (May 20, 2012)

good evening uk, new updates in my sig if you wanna look


----------



## retnuhr0991 (May 20, 2012)

Whats everyone growing outdoors this year?

I have green o matic that according to the packet should take 55 days from seed but they are 50 days ols today and have not started flowering yet. Pretty pissed off but oh well.

I will be starting some others on the 20th of june when i get back from my holiday. i want to do 5 strains and so far i have picked northern light blue and lemon haze. still have not made my mind up about the other 3.

I will be using the scrog method of growing as i dont want big noticeable xmas trees in my green house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2012)

good evening ukers,,,just been to chek me shiznit,if i dont get 768.87 oz of the 2 planrts il be MOOOSSSTTT upset lol
ther looking mint,but the iphone photos wont do eme justice,il get sum pics done as soon as i can suss this camera problem out lol ffs


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> sens a pic of you doing the finger hun and ill say sorry for not beveling it was you.x



i know im single but its only early days so not realy doing the fingers as yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i know im single but its only early days so not realy doing the fingers as yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its trielly amazing,,u can get pic of yourself uploaded but wen it omes to your grow lol its too much effort,
any blonde chik who puts a real pic onlin make me think ,,i love myself who do you love pmpl


anyways u go have fun and roam free like u dooooo )

hahaha im a full time pirate and for the life of me cant think wat the fuk to watch tonite,,, any good tv series anyone can recomend,not whats on now but any,,gotta be good tho like,


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

put some tunes on and dance..................... [video=youtube;3VKK2mskvtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VKK2mskvtg[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

no prob lucky you ARE a hot ass bitch lol,now the grow and ill ask to marry you lol.x


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its trielly amazing,,u can get pic of yourself uploaded but wen it omes to your grow lol its too much effort,
> any blonde chik who puts a real pic onlin make me think ,,i love myself who do you love pmpl
> 
> 
> ...



your a little behind the times as i have posted lots of pics and in this thread of my grows but none of the thc bomb as yet, but will get them on here soon


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;5LG0AUso74U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp&amp;v=5LG0AUso74U[/video]

dont weekends just rock


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> your a little behind the times as i have posted lots of pics and in this thread of my grows but none of the thc bomb as yet, but will get them on here soon


u see you need to keep people informed lol do share or make a thread much easier to get my abuse grammatically and content correct
thanks very much )

hey gaz hows yer shiz going bruv? drying nicely? u flash dried a pice yet to have a test,,i know u have lol,,fucking killer wait,ive been looking at kilner jars mite do a full cure on a half or summet 30 day job to see the diffrence,,

im being lazy atm havent put my new light in prop box yet should do tho it will make em MINT!

how big beofre i should top them?i mean thers no rush to get them out the box


----------



## gander (May 20, 2012)

Whats up fellow uk'ers , Just started a grow journal today, 1st grow so if anyone has any experience or tips to offer ,then please help me out, been studying the art or growing online for about a year but this is the 1st time ill have actually done it,and ill bet theres no substitute fo experience!!!! just 6 seedling auto's justnow, going ok, so fingers crossed, PEACE!!!


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

how do you get the lid off the canna container without the tool...as now my hands hurt


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its trielly amazing,,u can get pic of yourself uploaded but wen it omes to your grow lol its too much effort,
> any blonde chik who puts a real pic onlin make me think ,,i love myself who do you love pmpl
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know if you've seen them but any of the spartacus series, sons of anarchy, homeland was ok too.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how do you get the lid off the canna container without the tool...as now my hands hurt


get a man to do it with his cotton balls lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u see you need to keep people informed lol do share or make a thread much easier to get my abuse grammatically and content correct
> thanks very much )
> 
> hey gaz hows yer shiz going bruv? drying nicely? u flash dried a pice yet to have a test,,i know u have lol,,fucking killer wait,ive been looking at kilner jars mite do a full cure on a half or summet 30 day job to see the diffrence,,
> ...


ooooooo ye i have and its ko iv already sold a o for 220 mad,realy frosty,i dont like putting out wet but was begged so what can you do lol


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> get a man to do it with his cotton balls lol



ye but a man without the tool is the same shizzzzzzzzz ............. cotton wool balls...i like that where did you get that from


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye but a man without the tool is the same shizzzzzzzzz ............. cotton wool balls...i like that where did you get that from


ive seen you say it a few time


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

OMG...... i so did not say sush a thing about the chaps in this uk thread....how very mean of you ...as if id say the chaps on the uk thread have little balls of cotton wool. tut tut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2012)

just press down on the canna container~? wtf lol jam in beween ya bussums sure tht would work 2


yeh i done spartacus and that not the new one tho was waiting till it finished,,if u like spartacus watch ROME fucking awsome
im gunna give battlestar galactica a go as its good and long(8 seasons) and i waint watched it.,,,all the main ones ove done,24,wire,0z,sopranoes,heores,4400,black gold,bad girls,and the list goes on lmao

opened my room door tonite,,i got my box in ther on 18-6 ,dident realise how much light was escaping into the flower room,not bright but a dull glow,covered with a towel round the ediges of the lid to stop such issues,,fucking clever man i am haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 20, 2012)

spartacus finished a few weeks ago. its got a different actor tho cos the other one died. i couldnt get into that battlestar. give that sons of anarchy a try if you havent seen it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> spartacus finished a few weeks ago. its got a different actor tho cos the other one died. i couldnt get into that battlestar. give that sons of anarchy a try if you havent seen it


OH YEH SONS forgot about that one,,breaking bad was good and soo was that other one,,,justified,havent watched the recent series yet, i like to watch bak to bak cant do this waiting week at a time bullshit lol

going to bed guys hopefully should have my new light installed in veg box tomorrow,see a mnt boost,,i think one can be topped now,il sort so pics out,but tbh i dont go to the room much


----------



## W Dragon (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how do you get the lid off the canna container without the tool...as now my hands hurt


could try an adjustable wrench or some stillsons if you have them handy love, just guessing mind as I haven't seen the top before and you mentioned tool so I imagine it's not a round top.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> your a little behind the times as i have posted lots of pics and in this thread of my grows


No you fucking haven't! You have the attention span of a Goldfish and obviously think we are all just as stupid (WE CAN READ YOUR PREVIOUS POSTS!). 

You showed ONE picture of about 5-6 tiny clones in an otherwise empty NFT tray.



That's more of a grow pic than the laughable shit you brought to the table, damn I've got plants in veg that are nearly as big as YOU!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how big beofre i should top them?i mean thers no rush to get them out the box


At about the 4th or 5th (true) node is the earliest really.


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> could try an adjustable wrench or some stillsons if you have them handy love, just guessing mind as I haven't seen the top before and you mentioned tool so I imagine it's not a round top.


did have them sort of tools about but not now, i will call in at the shop and get the thing i need to get the lid off..thanks for the help tho. its my first time using canna and not a good start lol..........


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No you fucking haven't! You have the attention span of a Goldfish and obviously think we are all just as stupid (WE CAN READ YOUR PREVIOUS POSTS!).
> 
> You showed ONE picture of about 5-6 tiny clones in an otherwise empty NFT tray.
> 
> ...


OMFG..OMFG......that is so laughable right now, [video]http://mythbustersresults.com/episode11[/video] ha ha BUSTED 

I defo have put more pics up than one, i put some pics up of some kush as baby's than over 5ft with stems way fatter than your fingers......... so there

your plants look very good and there is more than 4 ...what do you feed them on ?


----------



## unlucky (May 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just press down on the canna container~? wtf lol jam in beween ya bussums sure tht would work 2
> 
> 
> yeh i done spartacus and that not the new one tho was waiting till it finished,,if u like spartacus watch ROME fucking awsome
> ...


if only it was as easy as that


----------



## twofast4u (May 21, 2012)

good morning everyone, just wondering where u are putting ur thermostat probe to read the temp im using a grow tent 600w hp light rhino carbon filter and have another extractor pulling cold air in just need to know where to put the probe so i know my temps are as good as i can get them thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

they need to be at canopy level to give a true reading.

well i'm fcking gutted. seems like those few naners i spotted were the tip of the iceberg crops about 60-70% seeded. got the rest of it to come down today. hoping there's going to be some sensimillia. should i flog the crop cheaper as it's seeded or make a fucking mountain of hash?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

poor old don u ent having the best of times r ya fella. it all from the hermie slh? gutted for u matey
hash it up or sell it on either or better then a kick in the teeth i guess. 
wounded matey.


----------



## delvite (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they need to be at canopy level to give a true reading.
> 
> well i'm fcking gutted. seems like those few naners i spotted were the tip of the iceberg crops about 60-70% seeded. got the rest of it to come down today. hoping there's going to be some sensimillia. should i flog the crop cheaper as it's seeded or make a fucking mountain of hash?


 guttering m8y, what does it smoke like? morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

tester branch i took is pukka, tastes great off the bat next to no cure. 

i've got a few testers bags for the flock, robs just send it out the door a bit cheaper. could have really done without this like


----------



## delvite (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tester branch i took is pukka, tastes great off the bat next to no cure.
> 
> i've got a few testers bags for the flock, robs just send it out the door a bit cheaper. could have really done without this like


 you seem to be a "quality" kinda guy, if it tastes ok just knock a lil off  ( what do you think will happen to the seeds  )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to cherry pick the least affected n put it out a bit cheaper, rest is getting hashed. Getting some dry ice this week to try a new method. Tho ill have enough to do dry ice, bubble and ISO


----------



## delvite (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah I'm going to cherry pick the least affected n put it out a bit cheaper, rest is getting hashed. Getting some dry ice this week to try a new method. Tho ill have enough to do dry ice, bubble and ISO


 sounds like a plan m8, do you go to countyside much? thats where i throw n plant all my hermies n seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

I tried outdoors once, wasn't worth the hassle of getting to the country n back. Besides probably won't be much cop by the time I've been at them with a sack of ice n the powerdrill...


----------



## delvite (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I tried outdoors once, wasn't worth the hassle of getting to the country n back. Besides probably won't be much cop by the time I've been at them with a sack of ice n the powerdrill...


 lol beast them  i dont check on them m8 i just plant n teach, if i do enough of this hope fully it will bring us closer to legal  do you remember "jonny apple-seed" im "del canna-seed"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

Might just fling them out in the planters round toon for a laugh, I could fuckin do with one


----------



## delvite (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Might just fling them out in the planters round toon for a laugh, I could fuckin do with one


lol that would be good, i done the cycle track near gateshead last year


----------



## delvite (May 21, 2012)

well im off  check my sig if you wanna see what im up to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

probably just depress me looking at a grow full of nice buds without seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

so what does good bubble hash go for a gram in the uk these days?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 21, 2012)

morning lads


----------



## scotia1982 (May 21, 2012)

Lol Don the only hash round bout here is made with dog shit n bin bags lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

i could probably make a skip full based on the soap formula


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

talking hash / solid i was given a lil blim off some other day. haha may roll it now see wot it all about. ment b nice but i really ent into hash much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

blim BLIMMER who got da keys to me beemer


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

tell thee wot that hash is alright. got old school taste to it warms up great in hand and easy flake it up. not bad at all reminds me many moons ago


----------



## twofast4u (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for quick reply


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

a well nearly time for a new grow,what to try?????????suggestions plz,morning also


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> OMFG..OMFG......that is so laughable right now, [video]http://mythbustersresults.com/episode11[/video] ha ha BUSTED
> 
> I defo have put more pics up than one, i put some pics up of some kush as baby's than over 5ft with stems way fatter than your fingers......... so there
> 
> your plants look very good and there is more than 4 ...what do you feed them on ?


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1) It's not meant to be taken literally it's a figure of speech like "Elephants never forget" and FYI t[/FONT]he attention span and memory span is two different things!
The memory span has been proven not to be 3 sec, but up to 3 months. The attention span however for a fish is very short as they tend to get bored easy (now who's busted?)

2) LMFAO! Kush as babies? Yeah,the tiny little clones in an otherwise empty NFT tray. And no you didn't post plants at over 5 feet you posted a pic with a tape measure at the bottom then at the top to make them look over 5 feet,NOT the whole plant with the tape in one shot! (we can read your posts,stop fucking lying)

3) I feed them on plant food.

4) And what the fuck is this supposed to be?

View attachment 2177685

2 blurry nodes of 1 small plant,yeah that's some grow you have there!
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

was going to put out a few samples to trusted ppl but ill wait till the last one has been flushed(with ghe rippen)


----------



## mr.green123 (May 21, 2012)

anyone in here no where i can decode a mini cooper cd player


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

any auto spark???? or in the manual lol if you have it?


----------



## mr.green123 (May 21, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> any auto spark???? or in the manual lol if you have it?


haven't got a manual i bought it off ebay cheap and it didn't come with 1 there's a place on the net I've found that do it might just give them a shot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so what does good bubble hash go for a gram in the uk these days?


Bubble and full melt can be £30-£50 a gram but your not likely to find anybody that will flog it. I prefer smoking my own bubble as opposed to the bud (for obvious reasons) and I'd never sell it,it's a special treat for me and the closest few. 

I've always thought about turning a full crop into bubble though and seeing what I can pull for oz's,or how smashed I can really get myself.
I haven't drooled into the sofa for a while!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

well that's pretty much what i do, the odd few grams goes to a few who enjoy the good stuff, but i can;t exactly rock up n say there's nee green about but i've got some really expensive hash if you want it???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 2177715View attachment 2177716View attachment 2177717
View attachment 2177717View attachment 2177718View attachment 2177719
View attachment 2177720View attachment 2177721

Unlucky = Wolf,Wolf,Wolf!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 2177723View attachment 2177724View attachment 2177725
View attachment 2177726View attachment 2177727View attachment 2177728


And these are all the same photo duplicated!
View attachment 2177730View attachment 2177731View attachment 2177729


5 foot plants my arse,the reason why you won't post a pic with the whole plant in the shot is because it's not possible to have a 5 foot plant in a tray that small!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 2177733

Or without enough vertical space!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well that's pretty much what i do, the odd few grams goes to a few who enjoy the good stuff, but i can;t exactly rock up n say there's nee green about but i've got some really expensive hash if you want it???


Don if I spray a feminised plant as opposed to a female plant with colloidal silver will the resulting pollen still give me fem seeds?


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

yep you do need support with nft 3 ft need tyed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don if I spray a feminised plant as opposed to a female plant with colloidal silver will the resulting pollen still give me fem seeds?


should do, providing your spluffing the same cut/strain


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> should do, providing your spluffing the same cut/strain


Well for example I want to use the Super Lemon Haze (Las's pheno if I can get a fairy to call by my way) as a pollen doner and put it across my Cheese for the "Lemon Cheeesecake".

The problem being,as far as I know the SLH is from Greenhouse (please correct me if I'm wrong) and they only do femmed seeds?


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well for example I want to use the Super Lemon Haze (Las's pheno if I can get a fairy to call by my way) as a pollen doner and put it across my Cheese for the "Lemon Cheeesecake".
> 
> The problem being,as far as I know the SLH is from Greenhouse (please correct me if I'm wrong) and they only do femmed seeds?


best of luck man sure a fairy will fly by lol pepe are good on here like that just some twats spoil it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well for example I want to use the Super Lemon Haze (Las's pheno if I can get a fairy to call by my way) as a pollen doner and put it across my Cheese for the "Lemon Cheeesecake".
> 
> The problem being,as far as I know the SLH is from Greenhouse (please correct me if I'm wrong) and they only do femmed seeds?


that they do if memory serves. you could get a bit of male pollen out the slh, i did get a few bananas on my couple


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that they do if memory serves. you could get a bit of male pollen out the slh, i did get a few bananas on my couple


Suppose I'll just have to give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

I'm gonna self my Cheese though, feminised "Processed Cheese" seeds coming up!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2012)

Off to "The Lab", laters boys.


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

HaHa, good work Yorky, that shut her up 

The only thought i will offer is that the stalk on a 5 foot plant should easily large enough to compare it with things larger than fingers as a point of reference  I get 1 foot plants with stems significantly fatter than you fingers.


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 2177806my angelheart threw x3 led £1 thing lol,cool tho


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

3 cup-cakes down the hatch  A friend came over for the weekend and she brought a tub of special mixture for making cupcakes. i had 2 half sized ones on saturday at around 4pm and was off my face till bedtime, had 3 of em on friday and i didn't get out of bed till after 3pm  This could be a fun evening and a complicated day at work tomorrow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> At about the 4th or 5th (true) node is the earliest really.


yeh them nemeisis are shooting up mate onse about that now,so i may do it,,i gotta get motivated get sum pic up



gaztoth said:


> was going to put out a few samples to trusted ppl but ill wait till the last one has been flushed(with ghe rippen)


loook nice that picture of a bud pal nice 1  get summet else on the go FAST lol



tip top toker said:


> HaHa, good work Yorky, that shut her up
> 
> The only thought i will offer is that the stalk on a 5 foot plant should easily large enough to compare it with things larger than fingers as a point of reference  I get 1 foot plants with stems significantly fatter than you fingers.


my (what i thnk is exo) is about 2-5 ft boot the main stalk is like maybe 2 pencils fat,hence my worry on it toppling,,found a hook today gunna screw it in the wall and get sum string tie the fukker up


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

fuck nuggets how r we all?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fuck nuggets how r we all?


orite till YOU showed up lmao

hows u mush?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

alright ta matey. nicely stoned n soaking up some rays


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

70g of yummy bud plus iv sold a oz happy days


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh them nemeisis are shooting up mate onse about that now,so i may do it,,i gotta get motivated get sum pic up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im trying to think what to grow im trying to get a clone only there unheard of up here lol(super glue)as rumored,if i get it you know it will be dished out,but still on the hunt
Its in the ganja gods hands iv been grown a few years now so think i might deserve one lol,when does this karma thing start working lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 217804970g of yummy bud plus iv sold a oz happy days


Looks good but also looks in need of a good trim.


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

thats not the stuff i smoke lol,i know im sorry i was a bit rough i still have 1 of the 2 that was in the nft tank,ghe ripened them today with a rez change ov lol so samples of them 2 come lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> haven't got a manual i bought it off ebay cheap and it didn't come with 1 there's a place on the net I've found that do it might just give them a shot


i usually get code off here http://www.fixed4free.com/ it might take a day or 2 but if you go to ask a question and put the code and make of radio in someone should get it for you


----------



## 3eyes (May 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2177723View attachment 2177724View attachment 2177725
> View attachment 2177726View attachment 2177727View attachment 2177728
> 
> 
> ...



As much as i don't want to defend unlucky it is indeed possible to contain 3 5ft plants in a GT205 i know this as i have done so not purposely just ended up fucking huge i had yoyo's all over and bits of wood wedged against the trunk to stop them falling over i'm 5' 10" and if i hadn't of bent them over they would of been taller than me


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

exactaly you had suport iv also with the 250


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As much as i don't want to defend unlucky it is indeed possible to contain 3 5ft plants in a GT205 i know this as i have done so not purposely just ended up fucking huge i had yoyo's all over and bits of wood wedged against the trunk to stop them falling over i'm 5' 10" and if i hadn't of bent them over they would of been taller than me


easy 3eyes how r ya?


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

Unlucky is a liar, it's not a very hard notion to grasp  not to say you are wong in your statement, just gotta keep things in balance, can't have unlucky looking like she has support in one fom or other lol

Anyone notice how a few months ago she had a lovely husband, and now she's single  It's a tricky one, two viable explanations, both of them would seem accurate given her personality


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

mad dog iv put my last bc bean in a glass of water to crack her,lol thought i would say


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

u down too one r ya?


----------



## 3eyes (May 21, 2012)

Here they are before flowering 

MDB i is all good been lurking now and again, been looking at houses again today got 2 months left of my notice to vacate left but fuck him as i said before i'll leave when i found somewhere even if it takes another 4 months lol


----------



## 3eyes (May 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Unlucky is a liar, it's not a very hard notion to grasp  not to say you are wong in your statement, just gotta keep things in balance, can't have unlucky looking like she has support in one fom or other lol
> 
> Anyone notice how a few months ago she had a lovely husband, and now she's single  It's a tricky one, two viable explanations, both of them would seem accurate given her personality



As i said at the beginning Tip Top i don't want to defend unlucky i'm with you guys on this 1 Unlucky put up or shut up!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

well gunan go to me ladies shortley,ill take em out the room and take a good picture

just waiting for a piece of bamboo to turn up


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

away from the hps lol,we have all done it


----------



## retnuhr0991 (May 21, 2012)

*

Whats everyone growing outdoors this year?

I have green o matic that according to the packet should take 55 days from seed but they are 50 days ols today and have not started flowering yet. Pretty pissed off but oh well.

I will be starting some others on the 20th of june when i get back from my holiday. i want to do 5 strains and so far i have picked northern light blue and lemon haze. still have not made my mind up about the other 3.

I will be using the scrog method of growing as i dont want big noticeable xmas trees in my green house​




*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

hope them pics are better for you,,,
since is tarted adding thats tuff of yorkie i can tell the diffrence straight away,,i think the(what im calling exo) is well catching up to me other one,,looking fucking minto tho arent they 
il update me jourmnal too

stil havent got a clue on what week im on,,5 maybe? unsure lol,but if i am on week 5 shit im gunna have a mint yeliild coz they was heavy
and no comments on the wallpaper,,lol,,u know who u r,ur just jealuse coz i got a mint grow room


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

well fuk u very much not even a pat on the bak for not kiling em lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Here they are before flowering
> 
> MDB i is all good been lurking now and again, been looking at houses again today got 2 months left of my notice to vacate left but fuck him as i said before i'll leave when i found somewhere even if it takes another 4 months lol


lurking eh haha. observing the primative beasts off the uk at a distance, not wanting to spook us? like david attenbourgh haha.
so u got a grow on go before u move out?


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk u very much not even a pat on the bak for not kiling em lol


Sorry, i'm still speechless


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk u very much not even a pat on the bak for not kiling em lol


its looking well good man!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sorry, i'm still speechless


speechless? what for em not being dead!!!



gaztoth said:


> its looking well good man!!!


i know mate cant fuvking wait

just got yer video sambo matey lol u with them cute fluffy tigers bless ya

ther siberian tigers rite? im assuming with em been white n all


----------



## mad dog bark (May 21, 2012)

still time yet ic3 haha. na they looking like they loving it . pat pat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

i know mate i was thinking id get the bigger yeild of the one with no branches but now ive started adding powders and maxed out the boost including the extra it says add,,that reminds me must order more,or i can se the stuff i got first,il see how i feel on the day,mixing me rez seems like a rite concontion of ingrediants,feels like im mixing my couldren

anwyasy yeh the one with branches is REALLYbulking out, u see the fucker leaning lol.,i just dont like the width of the stem even tho they are strong as fuk
so what week u guys think im on? im thinking weeks 5 BUT if ther only halfway through ther gunna be fucking huge


----------



## cookiemonster92 (May 21, 2012)

north london (without getting too specific) got so bad at one point that you could be paying a tenner for .6 of a gram for decent food, you can easily be paying over 300 an O for the same sort of quality. By the way im having a bit of trouble with my plants at the minute that maybe someone can help me with, its my first grow and i could do with some advise its my only post (or thread i dunno) ive made on here so if someone could have a look at the pictures and tell me where im going wrong it would be appreciated. cheers


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2177723View attachment 2177724View attachment 2177725
> View attachment 2177726View attachment 2177727View attachment 2177728
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha the 4plant wanna beeee cracks me right up................ f000000000000000king hell looks like its good to go for 60plants...WOW....someone has lips of steel.........defo not for the fluffy ball crew on here....................... i shit you not little yorky terrier its more than poss to get 5ftplants in them there trays lol and by the looks of it there is defo room and places to fit some nice 5fters in that room....wow wish i had the bottle it takes to grow like that................ rep tenfold and some


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and by the looks of it there is defo room and places to fit some nice 5fters in that room....


by the looks of it? shouldnt u KNOW how big u can fit in ther without judgeing?
lol
i maybe a 2 plant wannabee atm but ther looking better than ur 600 AND ive prooved my worth,,u aint really done a great deal part from chat shit and make bullshit claims

peace


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

Evening Farmer's! 

Is it me or is this thread shrinking ???


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

hello to you toooooooooo

me tell some shizzz....hhhmmmmmmmmmm i dont think it was me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i tell you there was pics of buds growing up past the lights in that grow room on here at one time, and thats no bully........................ like a true northerner i shit you not


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening Farmer's!
> 
> Is it me or is this thread shrinking ???


Howdy Cindy. I've noticed things too. One minute i'm a few posts into a new page and the net minute i'm back towards the end of the previous page.


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As much as i don't want to defend unlucky it is indeed possible to contain 3 5ft plants in a GT205 i know this as i have done so not purposely just ended up fucking huge i had yoyo's all over and bits of wood wedged against the trunk to stop them falling over i'm 5' 10" and if i hadn't of bent them over they would of been taller than me


and unlucky giggles...................thank fookle for weed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening Farmer's!
> 
> Is it me or is this thread shrinking ???


over past few months yeh with database fuckups,
plus a few guys harvests are in or nr so ther focusing on them

TT im so fucking impressed with these beans matey fuk me hahaha buzzin lol get a nice smoke outa these starting to smell,,il hook u up as always bruv 

my fave private torrent sites been down for 2 days come bak up and ive lost nrly 20tb of upload and 12tb downloads FOR FUK SAKE


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Unlucky is a liar, it's not a very hard notion to grasp  not to say you are wong in your statement, just gotta keep things in balance, can't have unlucky looking like she has support in one fom or other lol
> 
> Anyone notice how a few months ago she had a lovely husband, and now she's single  It's a tricky one, two viable explanations, both of them would seem accurate given her personality


why dont i get any help, ive not done jack shit to anyone, do tell me the two expanations as you clearly know all about me


----------



## dave gilmour (May 21, 2012)

whats the craic?, just buttin in from the irish thread with a question. have any of you dealt with this crowd http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html. im askin cos a 200mm fan that puts out 19db for £89 sounds too good to be true, is it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> why dont i get any help, ive not done jack shit to anyone, do tell me the two expanations as you clearly know all about me


COZ U MAKE ALL THESE CLAIMS WITH NO PROOF,,WHEN ASKED FOR PROOF U GO ALL OHH TO HARD WORK ECT ECT ECT
cant u grasp the fact that wer not like ur chap and gullible as a mutherfucker? u may be able to flash ur peroxide blond hair at hiom and he thinks yeh man but us NA dont fink so


i think the irish growers thread is the best place for you tbh

just stop talking shit,if u say summet bak it up wen we ask without stupid fuking excuses,,u was saying ul do a journal at begining of yr and nothing,u never even sent a smoke out of your last supposede grow to anyone? lol

women duh!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

dave gilmour said:


> whats the craic?, just buttin in from the irish thread with a question. have any of you dealt with this crowd http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html. im askin cos a 200mm fan that puts out 19db for £89 sounds too good to be true, is it?


i think u can get a attachment wat does a better job for ur existing fan/ext wat wil silience and do the same job yorkie posted it the otheday wen sum1 asked the same hting


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

dave gilmour said:


> whats the craic?, just buttin in from the irish thread with a question. have any of you dealt with this crowd http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html. im askin cos a 200mm fan that puts out 19db for £89 sounds too good to be true, is it?


It look's the part but i was allway's told if something look's or sound's to good to be true, it usually is, not to say it not just a cracking deal.
How's it on the emerald isle ? All green i hear


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

how can i grow if i dont get any help...... duh..............men


----------



## dave gilmour (May 21, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How's it on the emerald isle ? All green i hear


 unusually sunny


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2012)

BEtter question to be asking Unlucky, would be how will you ever get any friends to help you if you're nowt but a lying cunt?  Or have you not noticed how everyone else is getting help on this thread but you?  Look at mr gilmour here, 20% of the posts you have an people are jumping in to help him on his fan choice, you though.... LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> BEtter question to be ask Unlucky would be how will you ever get any friends to help you if you're nowt but a lying cunt?  Or have you not noticed how everyone else is getting help on this thread but you?


go on what bully have i been saying now ? so when do i start getting help then ?


----------



## dave gilmour (May 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think u can get a attachment wat does a better job for ur existing fan/ext wat wil silience and do the same job yorkie posted it the otheday wen sum1 asked the same hting


 dont suppose you could put a link up to that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

dave gilmour said:


> dont suppose you could put a link up to that?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/130594379284?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e68081614#ht_500wt_922

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110766896573?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19ca38b5bd#ht_500wt_922


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

ive jsut got a 200mm rvk fan and it said that was supposed to be quite quiet. is it fuck lol ive had to buy a controller for it and its still ripped the zip on my tent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive jsut got a 200mm rvk fan and it said that was supposed to be quite quiet. is it fuck lol ive had to buy a controller for it and its still ripped the zip on my tent


yehive got a rvk and thats what i hear more than fans or ballast,well my ballast is in the loft so i dont hear it but yeh the rvks menna be best but ther kinda noicey maybe coz mines sat on top of ceilig i dunno maybe vibration more than the actual fan mate


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

i think mine is more the air flow coming out. i used to balance my old 1 against an open window but this 1 blows the pipe back in and the curtains go mad lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2012)

put it on the otehr end then? u held the rvk in yoru hand? mines silent till i get it mounted so was looking at maybe sum silicone tomount it or summet,,vibretaions the killer with noise

anyways going to bed am fucked and wanna sleeeeeep

peace


----------



## nas2007 (May 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/130594379284?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e68081614#ht_500wt_922
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Silencer-Acoustic-Noise-Reducing-Duct-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110766896573?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19ca38b5bd#ht_500wt_922


Will these reduce how much air the fan pules ???


----------



## mrt1980 (May 21, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> Will these reduce how much air the fan pules ???


i asked that and he said he doesnt think so


----------



## unlucky (May 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i asked that and he said he doesnt think so


yes thay will a little


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2012)

I bought the 8" TD silent fan and it ain't no fuckin £89, I think that's the price on the 4", I haven't used it yet waitin a few weeks to set up my new room along with the 18 pot dwc system, hopefully get some pics up when she's all set up probly a few weeks tho


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2012)

When it says £89, it says +£89, that's the small fan at around £80 + £89, the price for it is £172.49 + £34.50, so it ain't priced as if it's too good to be true it's dear as fuck, but I thot I'd spend the doe, I'm kinda goin all out on this setup, I let u know in a few weeks if it's any good


----------



## DST (May 22, 2012)

That Fan does look interesting. What was the price on the 200? 
21db is 1/3 of the noise my 200ruck makes at the moment.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how can i grow if i dont get any help...... duh..............men


ive stayed quiet on this til now but let me try and get their message across to ya in a different way......

keep making outlandish claims without backing it up with pics and generally needling people with comments you know will cause them to screw at you= no help for you
as people do`nt see why they should bother as it seems you are more interested in trolling/deliberately needling people than learning to grow

OR

Wind ya neck in a bit, admit ya made some stupid claims and can`t back them up, be a little more humble and friendly to people= all the help n assistance ya could ever want

Now can ya see the point they are trying to (un-successfully) hammer into your head??


----------



## delvite (May 22, 2012)

mornin uk'ers, man were gettin spoilt with this weather


----------



## twofast4u (May 22, 2012)

delvite said:


> mornin uk'ers, man were gettin spoilt with this weather



good morning we sure are and suppose to have it all week, doing all i can to keep my temps down in tent lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

Fan silencers are ok to an extent, dont think there gonna make your fan silent tho. I have one for my 8" rvk and used it for about 18 months before switching my fans. They do lower the DB rating but imo not by much you will get better results tho by combining them with acoustic ducting. Another thing is there fucking huge when you start looking at the ones for 8" fans and up, not to mention heavy. If noise is an issue then acoustic fans are what you want, you can mod your rvk or rucks or buy a proper one which aint cheap.

Morning all, gonna spend the day potting up........yippee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When it says £89, it says +£89, that's the small fan at around £80 + £89, the price for it is £172.49 + £34.50, so it ain't priced as if it's too good to be true it's dear as fuck, but I thot I'd spend the doe, I'm kinda goin all out on this setup, I let u know in a few weeks if it's any good





DST said:


> That Fan does look interesting. What was the price on the 200?
> 21db is 1/3 of the noise my 200ruck makes at the moment.



i got one of them big td silent things and in all honesty it makes just as much noise as a 5 or 6 inch rvk. not much in it at all. quiet for the amount of airflow but your probably better off buying a fuck off big RVK and insulating it properly in a box


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2012)

DST said:


> That Fan does look interesting. What was the price on the 200?
> 21db is 1/3 of the noise my 200ruck makes at the moment.


The 200 is the one I got m8, it's £172.49 + vat, If it runs at 21db I'll be happy, got some acoustic ducting too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

the fan itself isn't that noisy it's the ducting at the end, getting oversized or rather the right size ducting will really help keep the noise down especially if you're using the fibre glass insulated shit. wear gloves for that one keeping it in line as much as possible will keep the temps down a bit better too.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2012)

I'm only goina have one or two foot of fibre glass insulted ducting with hopefully no bends then out the window so shouldn't be too bad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 22, 2012)

Na den don you get my pm mate?


----------



## lowblower (May 22, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> good morning we sure are and suppose to have it all week, doing all i can to keep my temps down in tent lol


ur taking the piss right ? last year i had to have my fan on in my room at this point. was only a week n a bit ago that there were hail storms! NOT GOOD lol me n my friend well overshot the mark this time, put some hoes out in and of april hahahaha shiiiiiiit


----------



## mr.green123 (May 22, 2012)

it's quiet in here 2day


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

Everyones out enjoying the weather probably, wish i had the time to sit by a river with rod in hand and a big fat joint, not gonna happen anytime soon tho. Potted up all me plants, 20 UGORG seedlings, 15 mixed TGA and then my two PE mothers which have come on leaps and bounds also wired up speed controller for my lights. All done now, a cuppa and a joint i think is whats needed.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Everyones out enjoying the weather probably, wish i had the time to sit by a river with rod in hand and a big fat joint, not gonna happen anytime soon tho. Potted up all me plants, 20 UGORG seedlings, 15 mixed TGA and then my two PE mothers which have come on leaps and bounds also wired up speed controller for my lights. All done now, a cuppa and a joint i think is whats needed.


sounds like a good day to me mate you've got to love getting the grow room ready


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> sounds like a good day to me mate you've got to love getting the grow room ready


Gets to be a chore sometimes i find Mr Green, this warmer weather has made a difference to my tent temps, up into the 30s now which is why im wiring up another larger fan to bring down the temps. The shitty TT one i had cooling the lights was only temp and ive been putting it off for ages now. Still a few things i need to do but that can wait, only so much a stoner can do in one day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den don you get my pm mate?


no apparently not! sorry lad, seems riu has stopped advising me when i log in that there's msgs for me. bloody loads of them.


----------



## mr.green123 (May 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Gets to be a chore sometimes i find Mr Green, this warmer weather has made a difference to my tent temps, up into the 30s now which is why im wiring up another larger fan to bring down the temps. The shitty TT one i had cooling the lights was only temp and ive been putting it off for ages now. Still a few things i need to do but that can wait, only so much a stoner can do in one day


The good weather is a pain for temps in the grow room but i dont worry to much because it never lasts for to long lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> The good weather is a pain for temps in the grow room but i dont worry to much because it never lasts for to long lol



Haha yeah too true man, blink and ya miss it lol. The 6" fan ive put in will do the job good and proper. Summers always a bit of a tricky time, just hope it doesnt turn into a friggin heat wave or some shit like that then it really is fun and games in the grow room.


----------



## gaztoth (May 22, 2012)

hows everyone today then?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

Sitting down with a cuppa tea and a joint here watching kung fu panda 2, its all go lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

*

few snaps of the chop and odds n sods



also, looks like the new aeroprop is a goer!!! the stems that have been in water a week now are all knobbly like they're about to show shoots. should know for sure in a few days.​




*


----------



## 3eyes (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> lurking eh haha. observing the primative beasts off the uk at a distance, not wanting to spook us? like david attenbourgh haha.
> so u got a grow on go before u move out?



Fuck yeah 2 gouda, 1 pineapple chunk, 1 sour diesel, 1 cheesedawg (tasty as fuck i might add), 1 tahoe OG and 3 royal cheese if he wants me gone i got to do what i got to do 10% minimum deposit on a mortgage these days so still need a bit more $


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

Great work don as usual. Those aeroprops are great man, when the root nubs appear the roots aint far behind, give it a day or two and they will start shooting out.


----------



## gaztoth (May 22, 2012)

away down the hydro shop see what i can see lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> better question to be asking unlucky, would be how will you ever get any friends to help you if you're nowt but a lying cunt?


hahahahahhahaha 

bahahahahahah

+rep lolzs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *
> 
> few snaps of the chop and odds n sodalso, looks like the new aeroprop is a goer!!! the stems that have been in water a week now are all knobbly like they're about to show shoots. should know for sure in a few days.​
> 
> ...


don ThER SUm SIKKKKKK bus bruv they dog? and topped i take it? shit man they look h.e.a.v.y.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

nice line up 3 eyes. where u get the cheesedawg?
fucking banging sun here is great. 
checked grow and still sat 26 temp wise. lovely


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> don ThER SUm SIKKKKKK bus bruv they dog? and topped i take it? shit man they look h.e.a.v.y.


smelly cherry i betting on


----------



## gaztoth (May 22, 2012)

like the sound of the cheesedawg mmmmmh!


----------



## wwxbb (May 22, 2012)

*hi guys
i live in a 3 bed semi-detached house
iv tried to work out how much electric im going to be using, iv worked it out to 30000kwh a year.
around 2500kwh per month. i am going to pay for it, don't mind the costs as long as no one comes knocking on my door!
is this guna grab the electric companys attention??
also my mains can handle 100amp 
would i be able to run my lights from several wall sockets?? or would i need some wiring done*


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

What lights you using mate, i cant be doing sums im too stoned haha. I use 3 x 600w and 3 x 400w atm but i'll be adding more 600w after the summer. Im not one for worrying about leccy use, as long as i pay for it the leccy company doesnt give a shit, they sell power so what do they care.


----------



## wwxbb (May 22, 2012)

thanks mate, al be using 6 x 600w for flower and a t5 + 250w for veg and mothers, 
i hope i dont need to do any wiring!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 22, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> thanks mate, al be using 6 x 600w for flower and a t5 + 250w for veg and mothers,
> i hope i dont need to do any wiring!


No worries man, ill be ditching my 400s and using 6x600w soon so dont worry about that, i live in a semi as well. I used to run 2000w plus in a one bed flat many moons ago and no problems there, as i said as long as you pay for it the leccy company really dont care its when people nick leccy and the company cant account for all the usage they start investigating. I use a contactor for 3 600w on two sockets so you shouldnt need any wiring done.


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

Most households these days have pretty damned high usage without having a grow going on the side. Most bedrooms will have a tv, computer, there will be coffee machines washing machines tumble driers dishwashers, these are not things that are light on their usage. My hifi and computer alone would be able to explain 1200w of power used and they are typically on for around 12 hours a day and often 18 hours come weekends. And i'm just me. As said, if you pay your bills then the power companies don't really care, they are making mulla, that makes them happy, they don't want to call the police and have them shut off that income even if it is just one account. Typically it is the police who ask the power companies for the records, and not the other way around, and by the time they are obtaining your meter records, they are at that point simply compiling evidence against you and it is a fair shout to say that at that stage you're already fucked.


----------



## wwxbb (May 22, 2012)

thanks lads! dat was my only worry, 
iv got evrything else locked down, just need to set it up now!


----------



## wwxbb (May 22, 2012)

do you fink i can get 10 0z per plant per light,?? im gunna scrog them
iv done 1 plant per 600w and got 6 oz before, but iv never scrogged


----------



## 3eyes (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice line up 3 eyes. where u get the cheesedawg?
> fucking banging sun here is great.
> checked grow and still sat 26 temp wise. lovely



It's from big buddha it's chem dog x cheese very popular gear everyone around here wants cuts of it huge buds but no where near as tight as the gouda or cheese or my cheesy dick lol


----------



## dave gilmour (May 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When it says £89, it says +£89, that's the small fan at around £80 + £89, the price for it is £172.49 + £34.50, so it ain't priced as if it's too good to be true it's dear as fuck, but I thot I'd spend the doe, I'm kinda goin all out on this setup, I let u know in a few weeks if it's any good


 lol, yea i realised that afterwards. now its reassuringly expensive, let me know how it goes.


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> do you fink i can get 10 0z per plant per light,?? im gunna scrog them
> iv done 1 plant per 600w and got 6 oz before, but iv never scrogged


If you're a competent grower 8oz from a 400w light is not out of the question. So long as you have appropriate genetics (this doesn't sound like personal use lol, so not too much of an issue with using high yielders over connoisseur genetics) then you should be able to hit a lot higher than 8oz per plant (as said, if you know exactly what you're doing etc)

Given the space you are obviously working with given the lights, you might want to consider a big hydro system. It would really make life rather easy and we all know the best yield comes from hydro even if it does mean a loss of quality)


----------



## gaztoth (May 22, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> *hi guys
> i live in a 3 bed semi-detached house
> iv tried to work out how much electric im going to be using, iv worked it out to 30000kwh a year.
> around 2500kwh per month. i am going to pay for it, don't mind the costs as long as no one comes knocking on my door!
> ...


ye dont steal it man i know defo not worth it bud,that would get you off to a bad start


----------



## gaztoth (May 22, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's from big buddha it's chem dog x cheese very popular gear everyone around here wants cuts of it huge buds but no where near as tight as the gouda or cheese or my cheesy dick lol


how do i go about getting a cheese dick lol


----------



## wwxbb (May 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If you're a competent grower 8oz from a 400w light is not out of the question. So long as you have appropriate genetics (this doesn't sound like personal use lol, so not too much of an issue with using high yielders over connoisseur genetics) then you should be able to hit a lot higher than 8oz per plant (as said, if you know exactly what you're doing etc)
> 
> Given the space you are obviously working with given the lights, you might want to consider a big hydro system. It would really make life rather easy and we all know the best yield comes from hydro even if it does mean a loss of quality)


thanks, erm i usualy grow hydro in pebbles but im moving grow into large loft and im laying the loft floring myself so im not sure if the floor can handle the weight + im a bit nervous of having 200litres of water up there!! if theres a leak im fucked!!lol but i would love to give an aero system a go.i was thinking of doing some white widdow x big bud what do you think? i dont wana give up to much quality!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> how do i go about getting a cheese dick lol


get cattaract to drop his pants


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> *hi guys
> i live in a 3 bed semi-detached house
> iv tried to work out how much electric im going to be using, iv worked it out to 30000kwh a year.
> around 2500kwh per month. i am going to pay for it, don't mind the costs as long as no one comes knocking on my door!
> ...



PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY PAY AND ONE MORE TIME.......................PAY

i use a 600 and a few less that 40 watt cfls without doing washing i.e clothes n shit i use £3.50 a day on the key metre if im doing washing and that it goes up to just over £5.50 a day on the key


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

just found this from a while back...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

some early taster buds from my BSBxCB


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> some early taster buds from my BSBxCB


look sexy as fuk them bruv!! see the bsb straight away that lovely purpley red colour NICE!

AND

thats qwite possibly the cleanest grinder ive EVER seen lmao


----------



## WeedFinder (May 22, 2012)

anyone here from wiltshire and know where to get some ... banana... while I'm growing my own?


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

WeedFinder said:


> anyone here from wiltshire and know where to get some ... banana... while I'm growing my own?


Yes. A drug dealer...

You have made two posts on this forum, both asking where to buy weed. Either smarten the fuck up or GTFO!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look sexy as fuk them bruv!! see the bsb straight away that lovely purpley red colour NICE!
> 
> AND
> 
> thats qwite possibly the cleanest grinder ive EVER seen lmao


its a 3 part dutch passion grinder that was a free gift on an Attitude promotion last year, the bottom kief collection part doesnt work as the mesh they have put in there is totally the wrong size an does`nt let anything fall thru so everything collects in the middle part which is dirty as fuck n caked with kief in stark contrast however to that top part you are on about which has had well over 70ozput thru it an has never been cleaned and nothing ever seems to stick to it, jus falls straight through, even kief does`nt stick to it jus always looks brand new in that toiop part no matter what ya chuck through it


----------



## WeedFinder (May 22, 2012)

I've moved house about 200 miles from where I used to be and I'm completely cut off...


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

Sounds a bit like my pollen blitz grinder. Screen is useless, i jut ended up removing that part of the grinder, made it smaller in the pocket, and it's easier to scrape kief off the bottom section than off a screen


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

WeedFinder said:


> I've moved house about 200 miles from where I used to be and I'm completely cut off...


Then get onto the street and make some friends. Do you HONESTLY think that you're going to find yourself a dealer on this forum as a complete and utter stranger? You don't seem to be very smart to be acting like this


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

how do gents and fuck nuggets


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

Evening MDB. How're tricks?


----------



## WeedFinder (May 22, 2012)

I just know if someone bluntly asks they can't be police or anything because it'd be entrapment...
There is a head shop near me but I think I'd get a bad reaction from him...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yes. A drug dealer...
> 
> You have made two posts on this forum, both asking where to buy weed. Either smarten the fuck up or GTFO!


fuk me TTT haha man uve such a way with words lmao



WeedFinder said:


> I just know if someone bluntly asks they can't be police or anything because it'd be entrapment...
> There is a head shop near me but I think I'd get a bad reaction from him...


noe seelig cannabis is illigal buddy we dont do or condone it and besdies FUK paying for it
and yeh hed prolly ban u from the shop

and fukk me that ballsak mod is a misreble cunt lol try and have a lil laugh with the dude DAMMNNN haha

how is everyone

and can anyone find
frnot screen bezel for zoostorm kangaroo vme50
fucked if i can


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

WeedFinder said:


> I just know if someone bluntly asks they can't be police or anything because it'd be entrapment...
> There is a head shop near me but I think I'd get a bad reaction from him...


How did you meet your last dealers. My suggestion would be to repeat the process. You will NOT get someone on this forum to sell you cannabis, either accept this or fuck off. After all, you seem to be here for no other reason. 

And fyi, i dove to a dodgy part of town, i parked up my car and had weed from a complete stranger within 5 minutes. Man up or ship out. I have an incredibly hard time believing you are anyting but some prepubescent little schoolboy based on what you have stated thus far. And based on the fact that you are thinking about asking a headshop where to core weed, well you're the last person i'd want to be moking weed, stop giving all of us such a fucking shitty name! We're not all retarded, very few in fact, but i guess there's always the exception...


----------



## mrt1980 (May 22, 2012)

cops down here have asked someone if they knew anyone selling pills the bloke gave him s number and that boy got done for supplying so that entrapment thing is bull shit


----------



## WeedFinder (May 22, 2012)

The problem I have is I work for a bank and walk around in a 3 piece suit. I look too professional and grown up to be offered. I don't wanna go down the medical use excuse but I do have need for it... I met my old dealer when I was at school a good 10 years ago and now it's only when I go back I can stock up...
Sorry for any bad feelings I've caused or left you with....


----------



## mrt1980 (May 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me TTT haha man uve such a way with words lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this it? http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/251039556629?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

WeedFinder said:


> The problem I have is I work for a bank and walk around in a 3 piece suit. I look too professional and grown up to be offered. I don't wanna go down the medical use excuse but I do have need for it... I met my old dealer when I was at school a good 10 years ago and now it's only when I go back I can stock up...
> Sorry for any bad feelings I've caused or left you with....


You are here for no reason but to try and find a dealer. You are on the wrong forum. Bugger off.. If you are really this desperate then use silk road.

And news flash, it's not against the law to remove your 3 piece suit and don some causal clothes when going out to buy find some weed. Ask a friend if he knows anyone or knows a friend who knows ayone etc, this is not rocket science. People have been finding dealers for quite a few years without ahving to resort to the internet.

Who cares though, as i say, bugger off, you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

good thanks ttt and how is your good self.
pic updates tomoz
just has scampi chips sausage and mushy peas. feel fat


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good thanks ttt and how is your good self.
> pic updates tomoz
> just has scampi chips sausage and mushy peas. feel fat


Sounds fucking good to me  Been years since i'e had good scampi. Even the crap at the supermarket is like £5 for a pissy small bag of the stuff. I do have me a jar of salted anchovies though  i watched the futurama episode and it gave me a bit of a craving.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is this it? http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/251039556629?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y


no mate its the BEZEL im after the shiney plastic wat goes round the fromnt of the lcd screen

this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/zoostorm-kangaroo-vme50-lcd-screen-bezel-/270965134502?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item3f16c7d4a6



tip top toker said:


> Sounds fucking good to me  Been years since i'e had good scampi. Even the crap at the supermarket is like £5 for a pissy small bag of the stuff. I do have me a jar of salted anchovies though  i watched the futurama episode and it gave me a bit of a craving.


fuk me dude u eat sum nasty stuf lol

and u dude wanting to score thers a moron called catarct that thing will sell u sum shit for sure! hes fucking stupid enough


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

dude my mrs mum goes to a top butchers local to us and gets us seafood tart. it gorgeous gentle pastry wit the freshest tastiest seas food n cheese in it. posh fresh ones man i swear i take me time eating them even being a pig. they like 25 quid for 2 lil tarts but so rich n filling it unreal.
they also do the best beef welingtons there fresh made, steaks melt its unreal. so expensive but worth a flutter once a month man


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

Butchers? fish comes form a fish mongers! 

I hate to say it but i'm not a fan of beef. Sure it can be done real nice, but not at the asking price. If i'm spending that much money on meat it is lamb every time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

WeedFinder said:


> The problem I have is I work for a bank and walk around in a 3 piece suit. I look too professional and grown up to be offered. I don't wanna go down the medical use excuse but I do have need for it... I met my old dealer when I was at school a good 10 years ago and now it's only when I go back I can stock up...
> Sorry for any bad feelings I've caused or left you with....


also i was pretty much certain random drug tests wer mandatory if you work in a bank??


----------



## gaztoth (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do gents and fuck nuggets





WeedFinder said:


> The problem I have is I work for a bank and walk around in a 3 piece suit. I look too professional and grown up to be offered. I don't wanna go down the medical use excuse but I do have need for it... I met my old dealer when I was at school a good 10 years ago and now it's only when I go back I can stock up...
> Sorry for any bad feelings I've caused or left you with....


ill meet you with the weed you bring the bong deal?lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ill meet you with the weed you bring the bong deal?lol


lmao...........................


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

haha i no i no but this a super butchers man. trust me i ent keen fish tarts but this is special shit. yeah this butchers does alot delicacies. think they buy some fishy expensive shit in too over charge the local toffs haha.
i dont mind as get them brought me.
next time i get some will throw up a piuck me cutting it n u see the fish n cheese explode it mega rich, hmmm winding self up now haha making self hungry again.
any ways exo reefer for me high ho high ho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

fish is like marmite
u either love it or hate it



Baby Mice Wine





From: 
Korea. 
What the hell is it? 
What better to wash down your gelatinous lumps of lye fish than a nice chilled cup of dead mice? What better indeed. 
Baby mice wine is a traditional Chinese and Korean "health tonic," which apparently tastes like raw gasoline. Little mice, eyes still closed, are plucked from the embrace of their loving mothers and stuffed (while still alive) into a bottle of rice wine. They are left to ferment while their parents wring their tiny mouse paws in despair, tears drooping sadly from the tips of their whiskers. 
Wait, it gets worse ... 
Do you wince at the thought of swallowing a tequila worm? Imagine how you'd feel during a session on this bastard. Whoops, I swallowed a dead mouse! Whoops, there goes another one! Whoops, I just puked my entire body out of my nose! 



TASTETY
http://www.cracked.com/article_14979_the-6-most-terrifying-foods-in-world.html


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

No, fish is not like marmite IM, you're just a retard  fish is the dinner of champions. If you're not a champion then you must surely be retarded! Me and Mad Dog are champions  We dine at the winners table. HUZAH HUZAH HUZAH!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

LOL I KNOW FISH AINT MARMITE U FUKWIT LMAOim saying its like marmite,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,u know wtf im talking abot lol im not repating it,,just tucking into a bottle of baby mouse wine,,care to share?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

hahaha that was amusing. winners table hahah


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL I KNOW FISH AINT MARMITE U FUKWIT LMAOim saying its like marmite,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,u know wtf im talking abot lol im not repating it,,just tucking into a bottle of baby mouse wine,,care to share?


is that a wind up?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is that a wind up?


no mate y u want sum?

fyi that new copy of battleship the adtrg one is spanking with line audio fuking marvelouse watch that tonite


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

Winners table indeed. IM is just a sour puss. 

and i know fish is not marmite, i was commenting on the notion of fish being like marmite in that you either love it or hate it. I say poppycock. You good sir are retarded. All normal peple like fish in one form or other, as such you cannot be normal and visa vis you must be retarded  

NERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

[video=youtube_share;dkjbMoj0JY4]http://youtu.be/dkjbMoj0JY4[/video]

Me and MDB are winners, here is an exmaple of a winner for future reference


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Winners table indeed. IM is just a sour puss.
> 
> and i know fish is not marmite, i was commenting on the notion of fish being like marmite in that you either love it or hate it. I say poppycock. You good sir are retarded. All normal peple like fish in one form or other, as such you cannot be normal and visa vis you must be retarded
> 
> NERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



lol we are on form tonite arnet we TIP-TOP-TWAT?hehe

only fish i like is from the chippy fuck all that slimey horrible bollox,,fukin nigger neigbours fry fish eyes n all on the fucking bbq.......and they wonder y i truned down burgers of the same bbq therday NNNERRRR


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

Fuckin mission you pricks


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

fuck the baby mice wine. i woodnt have any if was all booze there was in world. man that is just weird. n u moan at fish? where the logic in that hahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fuck the baby mice wine. i woodnt have any if was all booze there was in world. man that is just weird. n u moan at fish? where the logic in that hahahaha



lol me niether was only fucking with you sounds and looks gash imagine buying abottle and having ded mince in the bottom


cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin mission you pricks


LMAO u stil choppin buddy? shit ur slow should have it all dried and out by now rofl


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

Lmfao choppin in a way yeah u cuntin cripple haha 
na lad just de stalkin the fuckers its took me 4hrs so far and there is still a load left  and heres me stinkin again fuck me i love it in veg hahahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

Ow and i cant roll a burn now as my hands are sticky as fuck its a piss take the bakka just will not go and sit in the rizla for us haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

so wot ya guess at gried yeild mr cheds?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

Fuck knows lad ibe still another to come down yet lmfao the lemon aint done enough for me yet maybe this week or next we ll see!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 22, 2012)

ment dried haha. the slh is tasty as hell tho matey i thought


----------



## unlucky (May 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> ive stayed quiet on this til now but let me try and get their message across to ya in a different way......
> 
> keep making outlandish claims without backing it up with pics and generally needling people with comments you know will cause them to screw at you= no help for you
> as people do`nt see why they should bother as it seems you are more interested in trolling/deliberately needling people than learning to grow
> ...


wow yes i can see the point now  necks in,i made some super claims, this humble pie is lush anyone want some, big hello to all and i do hope your all well and happy and have a very nice smoke on the go 

i do hope this is the end of it all now as i do know there are lots of good growers on this thread and ones that id love to get some of there growing tips from for sure.

thankyou for your help on this +rep


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ment dried haha. the slh is tasty as hell tho matey i thought


Aint dried yet lad just crisp !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao i like to do it wen crisp as you lose less trichs than if it were bone dry so still waitin but i reckon ive done over the 75 mark with the lemon its deffo over the 80 so not to shabby either way i dont think ill be doin trees again it to much maintenence tbf and i deffo gettin a cuboard in there so i can cut every week or every 2 which is more practical!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> wow yes i can see the point now  necks in,i made some super claims, this humble pie is lush anyone want some, big hello to all and i do hope your all well and happy and have a very nice smoke on the go
> 
> i do hope this is the end of it all now as i do know there are lots of good growers on this thread and ones that id love to get some of there growing tips from for sure.
> 
> thankyou for your help on this +rep


fuck me is this u turnin a leaf or ya takin the piss as per if the latter jog on u 4 plant wannabe lmao


----------



## unlucky (May 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> fuck me is this u turnin a leaf or ya takin the piss as per if the latter jog on u 4 plant wannabe lmao[/QUOTE
> 
> im chilled cheddar and this is the way im going to stay,well unless i flip my shit but one thing i do know for sure is im going to try very hard to stfu but as you no for me that will be very hard...things dont just happen over night but think im getting on the right track....if im not im sure you chaps will be the first to let me no .
> 
> chop chop down for you then is it mr ?...... wish i was on chop down........ how many down to be getting 70/80 ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 22, 2012)

Only 14 but we had a long veg!! 
Can i just ask why all the bs be4 u seem to have birned alot of bridges down ma dear lmfao


----------



## unlucky (May 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Only 14 but we had a long veg!!
> Can i just ask why all the bs be4 u seem to have birned alot of bridges down ma dear lmfao


god where do i start...just had 14months from hell, a mixed bag of shizz best mate lost her battle to cancer,split up,coke intake up by 50%.........on and on.......... im on the up and getting on top of my shizz............... i did take it out on you lot on here and on others on many more sites............... i fucked up but thats not new for me........... sorry to all 

i never ment to hurt anybody and have to say i did like the banter and being called names and i do no for sure some of you chaps have defo had fun giving me some shizz back. all that said and done life go's on and if some on here dont wanna give me a second chance i understand and no to well it was all my doing...... x


only 14 and getting that.......... mmmmm wish i was able to get that


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2012)

I said it once i'll say it again. Burnt bridges. Can't cross back over em. I see no reason why i should bother believing your excuses, you seem to have proven yourself a pathological liar, i have zero interest in knowing someone like that even if it is a simple internet aquaintance. I'm quite the gentleman, but damn sometimes i understand why blokes act like arseholes, feels refreshing!  You had all the time for second chances, and you blew them time after time after time after time after time after time. No love from me i'm afraid


----------



## unlucky (May 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I said it once i'll say it again. Burnt bridges. Can't cross back over em. I see no reason why i should bother believing your excuses, you seem to have proven yourself a pathological liar, i have zero interest in knowing someone like that even if it is a simple internet aquaintance. I'm quite the gentleman, but damn sometimes i understand why blokes act like arseholes, feels refreshing!  You had all the time for second chances, and you blew them time after time after time after time after time after time. No love from me i'm afraid



thats a shame and i understand , take care mr :-/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

i'm retarded. too fucked up to skin up. the bong seems challenge.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Aint dried yet lad just crisp !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao i like to do it wen crisp as you lose less trichs than if it were bone dry so still waitin but i reckon ive done over the 75 mark with the lemon its deffo over the 80 so not to shabby either way i dont think ill be doin trees again it to much maintenence tbf and i deffo gettin a cuboard in there so i can cut every week or every 2 which is more practical!!!


OY cunty bollocks taking my cupboard within a room idea,,lol,,, just amke sure the sucker is light tight i mean chek not like me qho just assumes everything then realise i got a mellow cfl glow throughout my grow room  haha remeber that i need of you to sort that out buddy,



tip top toker said:


> I said it once i'll say it again. Burnt bridges. Can't cross back over em. I see no reason why i should bother believing your excuses, you seem to have proven yourself a pathological liar, i have zero interest in knowing someone like that even if it is a simple internet aquaintance. I'm quite the gentleman, but damn sometimes i understand why blokes act like arseholes, feels refreshing!  You had all the time for second chances, and you blew them time after time after time after time after time after time. No love from me i'm afraid


yup,, on here you got nish but your word,, you go bak on your word or dont bak urself up wen make outladnsish claims ur pretty much fucked, i know FACT i can dribble on about some shit sumtimes hahaha but im not a lier and i dont make big claims putting other peoplezs smaller grows to shame,whvich lets be honest the smaller the grow the better the quality as u can pay more attention to 2 inidvdual plants than 40.
so yeh burned bridges hun this is all virtual if u dont dop what u say wen u say ur gunna do it and show ur worth shit ,u mite even be a copper,,still mite be, all the shit uve chatted can u blame anyone?

anyways fuk it uve done ur woman thing IF ur even a chick so watever i dnt realy care unless ur activelly chattin so watever the masses do il foolow i like to call me self a sheep not a sheep hearder person or sumtime i like to be called a table 


nite guys going to bed pretty tired and dying for some rough porn

cya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I said it once i'll say it again. Burnt bridges. Can't cross back over em. I see no reason why i should bother believing your excuses, you seem to have proven yourself a pathological liar, i have zero interest in knowing someone like that even if it is a simple internet aquaintance. I'm quite the gentleman, but damn sometimes i understand why blokes act like arseholes, feels refreshing!  You had all the time for second chances, and you blew them time after time after time after time after time after time. No love from me i'm afraid


got to learn to know and play the other side ttt. unlucky is a player but not in the weed sense 

queue backlash: my knobs tiny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got to learn to know and play the other side ttt. unlucky is a player but not in the weed sense
> 
> queue backlash: my knobs tiny


well u cant be that fucked up ur thinking of answers before the comment been made! lol

anyways nite guys checked on me shizzlenizzle and ther cushty bardy hpefully yorkie ell be round in a week or 2 show me how to op,,,i know its easy but u know il fuk shit up lol haha dunno why im laffin its fucking true innit!

anwyas going to bed as i aasaid rough pron to watch awww yeh 
nite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

could be worse you could have just seeded your whole crop like moi  

enjoy your errr rough pr0n !?


----------



## unlucky (May 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got to learn to know and play the other side ttt. unlucky is a player but not in the weed sense
> 
> queue backlash: my knobs tiny


i bet its not.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm im thinking about this big.......the size of chedz plants maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Lmfao unlucky id need probs 2/3 boxes square to get it all in !!!
Mornin bitches wotsgoin down today?? got me shorts and boots on at the ready fuck the rest i left em at home 27degrees for me today haha i cant see much gettin done accept toppin the tann up lmao !!


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

Choppin Livers, Tanning, Buying birthday presents, getting baked (of course) and blowing my nose a lot.......in no particular order.....oh, and on a serious business note, hopefully getting final confirmation from a client on a deal, $$$$'s!!!! Corporate business is a chore, everything take about 50 signatures and approvals, it's like watching grass grow (which is why I am good at it, lol)


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like a busy day for u dst fuck im just gonna be a lazy but me thinks lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2012)

hopefully very little today. for me, yesterday was next to nowt. so today i'm going to see if the boss wants to have a 'work from home day'  

sunbathing with a few iced brews is totally on the cards


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2012)

Whos that in the pic?... i'd smash her back doors in!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Lmao pukka ayit lad and to think of all the shit she cum out with she would get it even worse haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao pukka ayit lad and to think of all the shit she cum out with she would get it even worse haha



What like go in dry? lmao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Haha trust me bare back no danger lmfao


----------



## gaztoth (May 23, 2012)

ha ha defo would fit a place for all us lol,and shut her up lol,anyone heard of a seed called doter


----------



## gaztoth (May 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha trust me bare back no danger lmfao


i would for the uk team bare back coz im like that lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

soz to say it but all that make up n shiney face matched with the leopard print clothing really not a good look. reminds me only way is essexs gals or del boys bed covers on only fools n horses.
did i stumble into a dating site or am i so stoned i put only way is essex on laptop?
u all need get out a little more hahaha
anyways pukka u got competion in gaztoth i swear i saw him say he wood marry unlucky hahah
anyways reefa time


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

could have the 1st uk thread marridge on cards in unlucky n gtoth.
well that is if u dont count duras n ssb civil partnership lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2178138View attachment 2178139View attachment 2178142View attachment 2178145View attachment 2178147View attachment 2178148View attachment 2178149View attachment 2178150View attachment 2178151View attachment 2178152
> 
> hope them pics are better for you,,,
> since is tarted adding thats tuff of yorkie i can tell the diffrence straight away,,i think the(what im calling exo) is well catching up to me other one,,looking fucking minto tho arent they
> ...


Them plants scared of water or what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

unlucky said:


> wow yes i can see the point now  necks in,i made some super claims, this humble pie is lush anyone want some,i do hope this is the end of it all now


I will personally hold you to that!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whos that in the pic?... i'd smash her back doors in!! lol


Not for me mate, sket with no dress sense.

Wearing a strapped bra with a strapless dress is like a guy wearing white socks with black shoes,instant deal breaker!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2012)

Listen to fucking gok wan lol, I'd snake it just for the sake of it and just to give her a hard time lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2012)

i wanna see yorkies bird !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

I recon she's all bravado cos she hasn't got a good fuck in her,it'd break.

Proper northern lass my arse.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2012)

Probly got a bigger cock than most


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Lmfao vome on yorkie lad u would nt do it for the team ya sausage tbh if none of ya did you d need ya knob lookin at rofl!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wanna see yorkies bird !


She thinks nothing of spending £200 on a pair of knickers mate.

I don't see the justification in it myself but I tell you it looks the part,there's nay Ann Summers shite gets in my bedroom!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not for me mate, sket with no dress sense.
> 
> Wearing a strapped bra with a strapless dress is like a guy wearing white socks with black shoes,instant deal breaker!


u wouldnt date a guy wearing white socks and black shoes either? u sure now?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2012)

Come on guys, still givin her a hard time and she ain't even here, after her bein so apologetic an all, just not right 

Un-fucking-lucky lol!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao vome on yorkie lad u would nt do it for the team ya sausage tbh if none of ya did you d need ya knob lookin at rofl!!


Of course I would for the team, I'm a fucking Yorkshireman!

I'd stand at the back of the que and endure the slop just so I got to be the cunt that made her arse bleed, maybe even skin a blunt up for my boys in the crook of her back just as she's passing out.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Of course I would for the team, I'm a fucking Yorkshireman!
> 
> I'd stand at the back of the que and endure the slop just so I got to be the cunt that made her arse bleed, maybe even skin a blunt up for my boys in the crook of her back just as she's passing out.


Bagsy fust dow do sloppy haha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Of course I would for the team, I'm a fucking Yorkshireman!
> 
> I'd stand at the back of the que and endure the slop just so I got to be the cunt that made her arse bleed, maybe even skin a blunt up for my boys in the crook of her back just as she's passing out.


That's my boy, a min ago her dress sense worried u and now ur goina make her arse bleed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u wouldnt date a guy wearing white socks and black shoes either? u sure now?


LMFAO! I was hoping nobody would see the evident fail in the wording,I walked into that one and saw it coming from the next street.

Self facepalm.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 23, 2012)

u bunch wrong uns haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That's my boy, a min ago her dress sense worried u and now ur goina make her arse bleed lol


Lady in the street,freak in the bed!



You gotta have standards.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 23, 2012)

is anyone else getting a warning on firefox about riu being an attack site? ive had to use internet explorer now and i fucking hate the thing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is anyone else getting a warning on firefox about riu being an attack site? ive had to use internet explorer now and i fucking hate the thing lol


yeh was just dealing with that myself mate seems sum1s hacked teh siet again


----------



## mr.green123 (May 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is anyone else getting a warning on firefox about riu being an attack site? ive had to use internet explorer now and i fucking hate the thing lol


i'm having it with Google chrome mate dunno what it means tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i'm having it with Google chrome mate dunno what it means tho lol


the sites been hacked again and a redirect placed on it


----------



## mr.green123 (May 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the sites been hacked again and a redirect placed on it


is it all ok then mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> is it all ok then mate


yeh suppose theyl fix it


----------



## DST (May 23, 2012)

i got the message, looked into the report and it's been "reported as suspicious" although it has been checked over the last 90 days and no malicious malware was downloaded to users accounts from the site....glad Firefox has our back, lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Fuckin mashed haha u gotta luv the sunshine!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck me this gaff as had it lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2012)

Trees.




Lanky pheno.


Short,dark,stinky pheno.

(keeper)

The lanky pheno stands just above my hips so about 4 feet from the floor.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 23, 2012)

Lookin good yorkie lad lookin good how many you runnin at that size ? In wot size room? !!


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me this gaff as had it lmfao


I blame the polar gooks..


----------



## unlucky (May 23, 2012)

hhhmmmmmm.................................


----------



## newuserlol (May 24, 2012)

howdy people

i just want it noted i was the 1st to call out unlucky the 1st to 4give her so if them pics are real can i please still have that blow job lmao

seems i missed the whole unlucky unraveling but i got news of it.

in cape town now bitchs looking out the hotel window table mountin on 1 side the waterfront the other, had a lovely bit of grub last night down at the waterfront it was fucking nice and the cocktails where goooood long island ice teas but with redbull instead of coke......

me grow is looking niiiiice to my sitter has done a good job 4exo under 1200 3wk veg with the full 1200 and now just been flipped 3days ago they gonna be big..........


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

Still lovin it out there then m8?The whole unlucky thing....she's back again, tail between her legs this time....there a few boys would stick something else in there for her so think u needy join the que lol!Ur sis doin good then, I love it wen I'm away for a few weeks during the veg and then get back to see them start flowering, wen u back anyway lad


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

jealous lad, wish I was down there as well.....love a bit of Larney action down the Waterfront, lol...


newuserlol said:


> howdy people
> 
> i just want it noted i was the 1st to call out unlucky the 1st to 4give her so if them pics are real can i please still have that blow job lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 24, 2012)

Mornin all weres my fuckin sun gone???


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy people
> 
> i just want it noted i was the 1st to call out unlucky the 1st to 4give her so if them pics are real can i please still have that blow job lmao
> 
> ...


think it was mugy cunt your pet name for me if i remember right...............:-/


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

think its a good day to do a spot of lollypoping


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin all weres my fuckin sun gone???


its shining on me..........................................


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

you english folks, with your midwifery and your tea and shit.

ain't having none of that.


----------



## twofast4u (May 24, 2012)

morning uk hope all is well can someone take a look at pic and see if im close to cropping shes 4weeks into flower today just my 1st grow and alot to learn and wanted to know when to stop feeding and start flushing thanks again sorry about pic not the best


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

another 4 weeks or so.

you can flush all at once at the end or just give her water only for the last week or two.


----------



## twofast4u (May 24, 2012)

thanks for quick reply and info  is it similar flower time for autos


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you english folks, with your midwifery and your tea and shit.
> 
> ain't having none of that.


cream tea and scone...........................


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> morning uk hope all is well can someone take a look at pic and see if im close to cropping shes 4weeks into flower today just my 1st grow and alot to learn and wanted to know when to stop feeding and start flushing thanks again sorry about pic not the best View attachment 2182095View attachment 2182096


your 4/5 weeks off and you can start flushing for the last 2weeks or the last week


----------



## newuserlol (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> think it was mugy cunt your pet name for me if i remember right...............:-/


lololol 

i called ya out ages ago member over the clones but im being nice now still in hope of the blow job lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you english folks, with your midwifery and your tea and shit.
> 
> ain't having none of that.


so why u in the uk thread then ya fucking nob-jockey?!?!?!?


----------



## newuserlol (May 24, 2012)

DST said:


> jealous lad, wish I was down there as well.....love a bit of Larney action down the Waterfront, lol...


its actually pretty cold m8 but as you no the waterfront is very niiiiiice, im just in a net cafe me m8 has some invoices or some shit thats gotta be sent.

fuck table mountin tho i hate hights, and all the silly fucker do the walk up then being robbed on the way back down lololol

i no il never see it but would love to take a tour of the cape flats in a armoured truck mind with that semi auto shotty by me side lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

god thats me just on from yesterday,got some beans yesterday
1x the docter
1x bubblishis
the guys sells singles for £6 so ill get a few different each week


----------



## mrt1980 (May 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its actually pretty cold m8 but as you no the waterfront is very niiiiiice, im just in a net cafe me m8 has some invoices or some shit thats gotta be sent.
> 
> fuck table mountin tho i hate hights, and all the silly fucker do the walk up then being robbed on the way back down lololol
> 
> i no il never see it but would love to take a tour of the cape flats in a armoured truck mind with that semi auto shotty by me side lol


i hadnt seen you on for a bit mate. i thought you'd been eaten by a lion lol


----------



## DST (May 24, 2012)

I climbed up the back of Table Mountain and never saw a soul until I got to the top. Place called Skeleton Gorge we climbed. It's only victims that get robbed, lol.

Here is the mountain that has a cloud table cloth that provide the moisture and breeze that makes Cape Town what it is. (as well as the old canals with similar names to the ones in Amsterdam, Herengracht for example.) Most of the water runs underground now and a lot of the buildings have water pumps that pump the excess back up the mountain at the end of the day.

View from our apartment in CapeTown to Tafelberg.


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

hay guys, need some advice plz
im going to be setting up a grow in my attic soon, its going to be around 3000w total, and im a little worried about the "eyes in the sky". if i kept the room temp at 27c and vented back into my house do you think it'll still be hot?? how can i hide??


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

A m8 of mine has a couple of them doctors on the go gaz, there about 8-10 inches tall, great lookin wee plants, there in a wilma system, bushy as fuck with reli tight spaces between branches


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

you get the sheating like the black/white thats meant to be just for the job but...........................?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2012)

better off venting out the chimney. heats meant to come out of it! into your house you'll have mould in a month


----------



## W Dragon (May 24, 2012)

@ unlucky if you have questions just ask love some of us on here will try and help the best we can.

@the uk thread, come on lads give the girl a break it's the internet and if she upsets you that badly just put her on ignore it's not like she's kicking your door of it's hinges at 3am and assaulting you in your beds, In real life men are supposed to be men and not let a little banter get to them, shit your supposed to be able to smile after having an hiding never mind crying over a few insults off a young lass!!! she's one of ours and should be treated like it, she's apologised and given you her reasons for being an ass and needing a distraction from real life. we've forgiven others on here after they've been a dick and dragged the thread down, belittling a young girl and giving her shit makes us look worse than her as were supposed to be men!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> hay guys, need some advice plz
> im going to be setting up a grow in my attic soon, its going to be around 3000w total, and im a little worried about the "eyes in the sky". if i kept the room temp at 27c and vented back into my house do you think it'll still be hot?? how can i hide??


3k in the attick lmao are u fucking mental,be like a fuking huge glowing planet to the coppers in choppers !
the sites changed all its colours and text slightley ir is it just me

and unlucky u dug ur own grave now fuk off and climb in im sure we can find sum1 to cover u up



unlucky said:


> think its a good day to do a spot of lollypoping


typical fucking bloned trying to butter us up with cute pictures,whats next fucking pigtails while sucking ur thumb saying sworry

SAMBO got yer new video matey nicce beach..still i think ur shacked up in clakton coz im yet to hear any shoutouts for the uk crew??

OH i got sum more of them today il get em in post before ur home wich is??? as long as ur not in clakton like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin good yorkie lad lookin good how many you runnin at that size ? In wot size room? !!


Well I have 8 plants, 5 of the lanky pheno and 3 of the short,stinky pheno (I have just realised I have posted one too many pics but don't know which one is duplicated).

I'm going to chop out the Apical tip in all of them,veg them a while longer and flower them in a home built tent measuring 2m long x 1.5m wide x 2m tall (ish).

The final pots are 15 litres and they'll be under 1000w.


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lololol
> 
> i called ya out ages ago member over the clones but im being nice now still in hope of the blow job lol



he he i think living in hope is a good thing from time to time, might be in with a chance if you hold back on the burgers !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> think its a good day to do a spot of lollypoping


IM a big fan of blondes so keep them cumming hun,lol,


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> hay guys, need some advice plz
> im going to be setting up a grow in my attic soon, its going to be around 3000w total, and im a little worried about the "eyes in the sky". if i kept the room temp at 27c and vented back into my house do you think it'll still be hot?? how can i hide??





Don Gin and Ton said:


> better off venting out the chimney. heats meant to come out of it! into your house you'll have mould in a month


you dont wanna be venting back in the house unles your running cool tubes with ductin an fans, these are good to flow in your house but better if you can get the heat to the lower floors.the exhaust from the room with filter wants to be ducted to the chimney but same again lower the level the better...and can be vented from utility room vents.....


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ unlucky if you have questions just ask love some of us on here will try and help the best we can.
> 
> @the uk thread, come on lads give the girl a break it's the internet and if she upsets you that badly just put her on ignore it's not like she's kicking your door of it's hinges at 3am and assaulting you in your beds, In real life men are supposed to be men and not let a little banter get to them, shit your supposed to be able to smile after having an hiding never mind crying over a few insults off a young lass!!! she's one of ours and should be treated like it, she's apologised and given you her reasons for being an ass and needing a distraction from real life. we've forgiven others on here after they've been a dick and dragged the thread down, belittling a young girl and giving her shit makes us look worse than her as were supposed to be men!


W DRAGON thankyou x

thankyou for saying you will help and im sure i will need your help very soon........................  x


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> IM a big fan of blondes so keep them cumming hun,lol,


i see you have the doctor seed, good bushy plant and smoke is not bad at all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

Sorry guys but I beg to differ,these are rhetorical questions.

1) How many people in England still have a chimney on there house.

2) How many people in England who have a chimney on there house actually have an active chimney.

3) How many people in England with an active chimney on there house are going to be putting out 3000w of heat signature from it in the middle of summer (it's 30'c at my back door right now).

The nosey bastard powers that be have already taken into consideration these factors and keep these things in mind when looking for grows to bust,the only real mitigating factor would be if you live in a big old farmhouse with an Arga and the heat signature from a chimney could be logically explained away with cooking but still NOT for 12 to 18 hours a day!

The best way to get rid of that much heat would be to vent it through the toilet bowl using the water u-bend as a back draft dampener and send it into the sewerage system.

You have to think outside the box when commercial growing in an urban environment.


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

and unlucky u dug ur own grave now fuk off and climb in im sure we can find sum1 to cover u up





typical fucking bloned trying to butter us up with cute pictures,whats next fucking pigtails while sucking ur thumb saying sworry

hhhhmmmmmmmm....................


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry guys but I beg to differ,these are rhetorical questions.
> 
> 1) How many people in England still have a chimney on there house.
> 
> ...


1/2/3 lots,lots and lots.................. 8x600whps in theeeeeeeeee loft right now and its all good good

pluss thinking out the box if your toilet bowl pipe might have vack vents on the system so its a no no and better to think back in the box[video]http://www.toolbase.org/techinventory/techdetails.aspx?contentdetailid=851[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and unlucky u dug ur own grave now fuk off and climb in im sure we can find sum1 to cover u up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that would work lol


----------



## 3eyes (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> hay guys, need some advice plz
> im going to be setting up a grow in my attic soon, its going to be around 3000w total, and im a little worried about the "eyes in the sky". if i kept the room temp at 27c and vented back into my house do you think it'll still be hot?? how can i hide??



I know it's a potch but IF you can vent the heat into the sewer your onto a winner my exhaust is fitted onto the stench pipe some heat go's up and some go's down the pipe is about 25' so acts like a cooling tower to


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yeah that would work lol



pmsl...now that was funny...... hows you this very nice day in the sunny uk


----------



## 3eyes (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> pmsl...now that was funny...... hows you this very nice day in the sunny uk



I'm fine and dandy just picked my little princesses up from school and IF they behave dad might take them down the shop for loshing


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

how lazy am i, i just bought a bubbler £35 ATLEAST YOU GET EVERYTHING READY TO GO,woops shouting over nothing.Unlucky have you grew the dr if so any pics lol


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> how lazy am i, i just bought a bubbler £35 ATLEAST YOU GET EVERYTHING READY TO GO,woops shouting over nothing.Unlucky have you grew the dr if so any pics lol



that i have and its shizz as im burning mine as we speak....i will dig some pics out for you, a very good hardy plant it had to be in my hands he he


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

*lol ok, a few replies but non that can be considered as constructive advice, on to plan b! anyone know where i can get a 4m L x 3m w tent from???*


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> *lol ok, a few replies but non that can be considered as constructive advice, on to plan b! anyone know where i can get a 4m L x 3m w tent from???*


what is it your after as i do grow in the loft and do have 8x600hps.......ask away


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> *lol ok, a few replies but non that can be considered as constructive advice, on to plan b! anyone know where i can get a 4m L x 3m w tent from???*


lol best bet,//try growtec or grow well


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> that i have and its shizz as im burning mine as we speak....i will dig some pics out for you, a very good hardy plant it had to be in my hands he he


be looking forward to them


----------



## 3eyes (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> *lol ok, a few replies but non that can be considered as constructive advice, on to plan b! anyone know where i can get a 4m L x 3m w tent from???*



Probably be cheaper to make a frame and cover it with mylar


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

think i should make new thread or start from end of old one????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 1/2/3 lots,lots and lots..................


1) Erm I think you'll find your wrong,do some reasearch.

2) 8 x 600 hps in the loft? You're fucking lying again Unlucky!

3) You can still vent exhaust gasses through an AAV system.


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what is it your after as i do grow in the loft and do have 8x600hps.......ask away


thank you lol can i ask wot u do to stop ur room glowing on thermal??, my loft is always around 27c without any lights heaters or ventilation, if i put in 6-10 600w and fit loads of fans an extractors to keep it at 27c will my room still glow??


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Erm I think you'll find your wrong,do some reasearch.
> 
> 2) 8 x 600 hps in the loft? You're fucking lying again Unlucky!


lmao mate can i ask u a question, shud i grow in the loft or in a bedroom??,
it would be alot better for me to do it in the loft as it means i dont need to use one of my rooms and i dont use the loft for anything anyway + its not easy to get up there so no chance of someone stumbling on it, but that said id rather not make it ontop asfar as thermal imaging is concerned


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

wot an awesome day. had aguy round wanting measure windows, need them doing so nearly let him in till i thought bout the fan noises and tent in corner room hshaha. think sun fried my brains.
goT the old lillys out today tanning up.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

Huzah. Finally got around to ordering a replacement phone. Decided sod it i'm out of pocket due to the landlords unprofessional actions so i used rent money to buy it and told her to sod off it's her issue not mine 

Only a month to go til my life get's tipped upside down  Then hopefully a month after that i'll be in a position to get growing agin. Getting excited


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> thank you lol can i ask wot u do to stop ur room glowing on thermal??, my loft is always around 27c without any lights heaters or ventilation, if i put in 6-10 600w and fit loads of fans an extractors to keep it at 27c will my room still glow??


No it won't but I CHALLENGE you to try and keep it at the same temp as without kit and you'll find it near on impossible unless you go sealed room with CO'2 enrichment and water cooled hoods with water cooled exhaust.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

To keep an attic at 27 after adding 6000w odd of lights, you are going to require one HELL of a lot of equiptment to do that, be it as said, watercooled lights, or one fuck ton of air conditioners, and those are gonna be thousands and thousands of extra watts on your electricity bill. A single small AC unit is going to be 2kw as it is, let alone many of em or ones big enough to cool an attic in the fashion that is required.


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it won't but I CHALLENGE you to try and keep it at the same temp as without kit and you'll find it near on impossible unless you go sealed room with CO'2 enrichment and water cooled hoods with water cooled exhaust.


 what if i put a tent within the attic, do you think that would b easier??


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> To keep an attic at 27 after adding 6000w odd of lights, you are going to require one HELL of a lot of equiptment to do that, be it as said, watercooled lights, or one fuck ton of air conditioners, and those are gonna be thousands and thousands of extra watts on your electricity bill. A single small AC unit is going to be 2kw as it is, let alone many of em or ones big enough to cool an attic in the fashion that is required.


ok thanks erm looks like that ideas bin`d then!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> lmao mate can i ask u a question, shud i grow in the loft or in a bedroom??,
> it would be alot better for me to do it in the loft as it means i dont need to use one of my rooms and i dont use the loft for anything anyway + its not easy to get up there so no chance of someone stumbling on it, but that said id rather not make it ontop asfar as thermal imaging is concerned


It makes no difference WHERE you grow,only the heat is a problem.

Don't try to board out your room with insulation because over time the thermal radiation WILL permeate to the external surfaces showing up under a FLIR image (unless you go water cooled at massive expense) .

Get a tent and create a room within a room venting your exhaust somewhere else (the rest of the house as long as you can keep humidity in check to prevent mould growth) and you'll never show up on FLIR.


----------



## wwxbb (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't try to board out your room with insulation because over time the thermal radiation WILL permeate to the external surfaces showing up under a FLIR image


shit thats exactly wot i was guna do!! ok so aslong as i vent it properly il be ok. do you think four of these would do the job?? 
http://www.hydroponics.co.uk/Ventilation--CO2-and-Environmental/Fans-and-Extraction-Kits/RVK-Extraction-Kit
i currently have two 315mm for 4 x 600w and 2 x 400 and dont seem to have any temp probs, but my room temps are lower then in the attic.


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Huzah. Finally got around to ordering a replacement phone. Decided sod it i'm out of pocket due to the landlords unprofessional actions so i used rent money to buy it and told her to sod off it's her issue not mine
> 
> Only a month to go til my life get's tipped upside down  Then hopefully a month after that i'll be in a position to get growing agin. Getting excited


happy for ya man i stopped for 6 moon it was a killer


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

Gaz if u want a few pics of my m8s doctors pm ur email and I'll get them to u shortly, I'll pop down an take a few pics cos headin down there soon anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

Only on here with the iPhone so can't post any pics on here, up to u lad


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

pm ed you it mate


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

On my way down now lad, I'll get them to u in half an hour


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

There sent m8, let me know u got em


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

There they are mate cheerz!rep+


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2012)

No sweat, what u think, nice bushy lookin wee plants


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

i cracked her lastnight put her in paPer towel,rooted today showing so put her in a jiffy,in a cut down bottle self made wee propegater lol no lights in the house,dont think you need light first week but its been good here like and a first


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> shit thats exactly wot i was guna do!! ok so aslong as i vent it properly il be ok. do you think four of these would do the job??
> http://www.hydroponics.co.uk/Ventilation--CO2-and-Environmental/Fans-and-Extraction-Kits/RVK-Extraction-Kit
> i currently have two 315mm for 4 x 600w and 2 x 400 and dont seem to have any temp probs, but my room temps are lower then in the attic.


The RVK fans are good to go but get a better quality filter.

http://www.rhinofilter.com/
They use the best quality carbon and it will last a few years rather than a few grows,a 5" will set you back about £50 (I have one).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

Well I suppose I'd better get this bad boy started let alone finished.



Otherwise I won't be taking the piss out of any Paki Subaru's this summer!


----------



## gaztoth (May 24, 2012)

I had a kx 125 it was fast likes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

Eye this'll do 0-60 in 7 seconds as it stands.
When it's back on the road supermoto'd with a new top end and the chrome expansion chamber I've got,that 7 seconds will drop to 5.

Any plastic gangsters thinking about having a pop will need at least a 2011 WRX STI pushing around 300bhp to come close!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2012)

evening!,well gotta get one propped up now no doubt its not only leaning to the left its leaning bak too so in the canes going lol,and to my suprise its not my single cola no branch plant its the exo(stil asuming that at this point)
clones cumming on nicely stil havent added that extra light,cant reach into the attick for the attick clip light wat ima use for it i may do it tonite,i should see a nice boom in growth,

hey has anyone got a old extractor for sale? i need to get one in pulling fresh air in ther,not having any heat issues but id like to get it sorted incase + be better for me plants getting sum fresh air in ther and maybe run a small pip of the main to me clones box,wich are looking rather sweeeet

Well cloned yorkie and well not killed me lol hahaha

how is everyone feeling nice and sexy? i know chedz is feeling sticky lol

yeh i had a kmx 125 bak in the day everyone DREAMED of having upside down front forks and sik brakes lol

my best absolute was a 4 stroke cr500 fucking loved it....oohh no im lying fz50 was stolen but i treated her(betsy..no shit) as my own lol them was the days


----------



## mrt1980 (May 24, 2012)

hows things ukers? i wanted to get a bike but after having a go on my mates i decided against it. i was shit lol
anyone got any tips on watering coco in air pots without getting it all come out the sides? im dribbling it in now and that seems to work but id like to do it a bit quicker


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

was gunna say mr t pour slowly and evenly over soul/coco
its the only real downside airpots. u need good trays 
hows it then peeps?


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye this'll do 0-60 in 7 seconds as it stands.
> When it's back on the road supermoto'd with a new top end and the chrome expansion chamber I've got,that 7 seconds will drop to 5.
> 
> Any plastic gangsters thinking about having a pop will need at least a 2011 WRX STI pushing around 300bhp to come close!


What you';re forgetting though is i just have to turn my steering wheel a little bit to the other side and you're not doing 0-60 but rather you're pancaked across the road 

Looks rather fun though


----------



## mrt1980 (May 24, 2012)

hey mdb how things mate? its taking nearly a hour with ph-ing and the lights burning fuck out of my arm reaching to the back lol


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

wwxbb said:


> thank you lol can i ask wot u do to stop ur room glowing on thermal??, my loft is always around 27c without any lights heaters or ventilation, if i put in 6-10 600w and fit loads of fans an extractors to keep it at 27c will my room still glow??


think your best asking the little yorky tezz as im just here supping on a cup of coffee in a polystyrene cup not burning my hands and ive got a little pocket fan going and im thinking where is this cold air coming from on such a hot day and defo with the doctor burning its all good good......... a room in a room is good but if i had the chance id put a room in a room in a room...wow


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

haha morning chore is it now bfore lights get hot hahaha
man i dont have that hassles but then flip side my buds dont get quite so big 
im good mrt hows u?
only bike i had was an aprille(CANT SPELL) 125 think was the sports italian import with the one seat built in riders seat style, huge for 125. fuck them for giggles tho i like my legs and health


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my best absolute was a 4 stroke cr500 fucking loved it....


Red Rocket,they're straight hooligan bikes!



mrt1980 said:


> i wanted to get a bike but after having a go on my mates i decided against it. i was shit lol


So am I but you'l be surprised what a single cylinder two stroke can do! It may be only be a 125cc with L plates but it's derestricted with a race exhaust and @33hp it does 0-60 in 5 seconds and pulls to around 100mph! 

My bike mechanic mate (Honda dealer for 30 years) keeps egging me on to let him bore and jet it up to a 175cc!
Nevermind your big sports bikes like R1's, I don't think it would be long before I killed myself on a bike weighing only 100kg that'll do 0-60 in 3 seconds and redlines at 130mph after about 10 seconds!


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Erm I think you'll find your wrong,do some reasearch.
> 
> 2) 8 x 600 hps in the loft? You're fucking lying again Unlucky!
> 
> 3) You can still vent exhaust gasses through an AAV system.


1) pmsl
2)yes big time(its the hydro way)
3)yes and all is well but then the valve sticks and your house stinks of shizz


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2182613View attachment 2182614View attachment 2182615There they are mate cheerz!rep+



looking very good..................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> i just have to turn my steering wheel a little bit to the other side and you're not doing 0-60 but rather you're pancaked across the road


Dude please, I'd be a good 20 feet in front before you could drop the clutch for second gear!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 24, 2012)

im good thanks mdb just trying to cool down a bit.

it was an off road bike i tried. the arm pump was much worse than i expected and my mate was going in front of me flicking dust up in my eyes cos i didnt have goggles on the cunt as he is. ive worked with a bloke that put me off road bikes forever. he came off and they had to take out his spleen. now hes taking tablets every day for the rest of his life. that was a fire blade tho but he swears he wasnt going that fast


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 1) pmsl
> 2)yes big time(its the hydro way)
> 3)yes and all is well but then the valve sticks and your house stinks of shizz


This isn't speculation Unlucky,comeback when you know what you're talking about.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

na i wont b on a bike again man am way to handsome b smashed on a road haha
nice and cool in my house on the white leather sofas hahaha
other then the upside down staffy snoring on my feet the great lump


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Red Rocket,they're straight hooligan bikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and on the 11th second the child runs out on to the road and you have all the seconds in the world to slow it down and miss hitting them........... mmmmmmm yorkshire ripper out speeding.....with all the time in the world................... slow it down stick to the speed limits play it safe


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude please, I'd be a good 20 feet in front before you could drop the clutch for second gear!


You have to drop the clutch for first gear just like i do  You'd be over before you knew it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive worked with a bloke that put me off road bikes forever. he came off and they had to take out his spleen. now hes taking tablets every day for the rest of his life. that was a fire blade tho but he swears he wasnt going that fast


90% of motorcycle accidents are caused by car drivers mate.



My Auntie keeps taking the piss and telling me to get a proper bike,why the fuck she thinks I would ever need to go faster than this I'll never know!

"Auntie I can hit the speed limit in under 6 seconds,what more do you want? Or are you advocating that I break the speed limit and go tear arsing round at 100mph setting off car alarms so you know it's me?". 

The answer I get? "It's still a phut phut"!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

i was bout say bet the acceleration from my crossbows bolts or arrows would beat most bikes pull off haha


----------



## unlucky (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This isn't speculation Unlucky,comeback when you know what you're talking about.


tut tut she rolls her eyes,......... ok yorky ok


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 24, 2012)

Lmao im toasted again u mugs and your on about bikes please  any of yas rude a kx 80 at 6yrs of age??


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 24, 2012)

Ride ride fuckin ride lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao im toasted again u mugs and your on about bikes please  any of yas rude a kx 80 at 6yrs of age??


yeah man while sniffing a line off a midgets breasts haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah man while sniffing a line off a midgets breasts haha


forget the midget bruv i loved that green machine trust ne i come off it more than any bike i can remember but hey i was back onit like a car bonnet


----------



## mad dog bark (May 24, 2012)

u finished the chop now bar the slh? 
u been on the juice again tonight?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You have to drop the clutch for first gear just like i do  You'd be over before you knew it


No I don't. 

A motorcycle uses a sequential gearbox with a wet clutch meaning (among other things) I can ride the clutch without melting my plates like you, I can engage the next gear without first letting the clutch all the way out.

I could also set off in second gear and STILL out accelerate you to the next gear change!


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No I don't.
> 
> A motorcycle uses a sequential gearbox with a wet clutch meaning (among other things) I can ride the clutch without melting my plates like you, I can engage the next gear without first letting the clutch all the way out.
> 
> I could also set off in second gear and STILL out accelerate you to the next gear change!


I am not debating changing gears or acceleration, i am simply stating that i can flatten you with a car, you can do sweet fuck all to me with your bike  who cares about acceleration when i veered straight in front of you from the get go  i can show you 101 video's of such a ting happeneing to explain my point in better detail. cras squash bikes however fast they ight be capable of going.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and on the 11th second the child runs out on to the road and you have all the seconds in the world to slow it down and miss hitting them........... mmmmmmm yorkshire ripper out speeding.....with all the time in the world................... slow it down stick to the speed limits play it safe


Who said anything about breaking the speed limit? 

A Veyron is capable of doing 300mph,it doesn't mean you see them racing Ghostrider's Hayabusa down the M1!


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

more like around 270mph but i know what you're saying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I am not debating changing gears or acceleration, i am simply stating that i can flatten you with a car, you can do sweet fuck all to me with your bike  who cares about acceleration when i veered straight in front of you from the get go  i can show you 101 video's of such a ting happeneing to explain my point in better detail. cras squash bikes however fast they ight be capable of going.


Tip Top it's about mechanical grip.

You wouldn't be able to veer in front of me from the get go because I would be out of the way well before your car has managed to travel say the 6 feet between us to TRY and make contact!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> more like around 270mph but i know what you're saying


.........


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

I'm used to being next to bikes at traffic lights, i am accustomed to being able to open my car door and have the rider on his arse


----------



## mrt1980 (May 24, 2012)

changing the subject a bit but i had a 2.2 vectra sri it was the most powerfull car ive ever had but it was the one i drove the slowest. still didnt stop me hitting a tree and i was only doing 35. it was a write off and ive had a bard neck for 4 years. i checked the tree the nect day and it had a tiny little scratch on it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao im toasted again u mugs and your on about bikes please  any of yas rude a kx 80 at 6yrs of age??


A PW80 when I was 8,not mine but I could ride it!

I've been juggling since I was 5 and rockclimbing with my own gear since 12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm used to being next to bikes at traffic lights, i am accustomed to being able to open my car door and have the rider on his arse


Don't make me go borrow the Raptor!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2012)

Laters boys.

It's a bit of Pro-Evo then bed me thinks.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

how do all? sun looking grand again.
kids school run done, enjoy that part of the day get do me flirting with the cougars hahahaha
cheesey reefer time n breakie


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

is it just me or has ssb and grifta vanished?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No I don't.
> 
> A motorcycle uses a sequential gearbox with a wet clutch meaning (among other things) I can ride the clutch without melting my plates like you, I can engage the next gear without first letting the clutch all the way out.
> 
> I could also set off in second gear and STILL out accelerate you to the next gear change!


and to be fair most of em the gearboxes are so strong ya dont even need a clutch lol, i remember the good old days in chalk pits with my 1989 kx125, use clutch to pull away(or bump it lol) an then jus back off the throttle an smash it into the next gear no clutch, most of em are designed like that in case ya have a spill mid-race and brake ya clutch lever


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> changing the subject a bit but i had a 2.2 vectra sri it was the most powerfull car ive ever had but it was the one i drove the slowest. still didnt stop me hitting a tree and i was only doing 35. it was a write off and ive had a bard neck for 4 years. i checked the tree the nect day and it had a tiny little scratch on it lol


haha i had the sri140 (2.0l) and that was very rapid for a 2litre, musta been a good engine design lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im good thanks mdb just trying to cool down a bit.
> 
> it was an off road bike i tried. the arm pump was much worse than i expected and my mate was going in front of me flicking dust up in my eyes cos i didnt have goggles on the cunt as he is. ive worked with a bloke that put me off road bikes forever. he came off and they had to take out his spleen. now hes taking tablets every day for the rest of his life. that was a fire blade tho but he swears he wasnt going that fast


i like not your mate cumming off tho!


----------



## gaztoth (May 25, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> haha i had the sri140 (2.0l) and that was very rapid for a 2litre, musta been a good engine design lol


I had 1.3 with the full gte kit(insurance at time)11 years ago now i sound old lol(and a nova schoo bee bule 4"peco exost cunt spell))


----------



## gaztoth (May 25, 2012)

yorkie tell us bout power bands then(lol), my kx was an off road all done up i was only 14 my dad bought me it off the boy that needed to move up bile size for the races damb fast like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2012)

i had a 20" BMX for years. lol


----------



## W Dragon (May 25, 2012)

Nike air pumps ftw the more you pump the tongue the faster you can run lmfao or were they jordans been so long I can't remember.
And SSB is probably rowing his way across the ocean to some small island to get his £300 an ounce lol with dura pissed outta his nut at the front reading an A-Z giving him directions lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 25, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> yorkie tell us bout power bands then(lol), my kx was an off road all done up i was only 14 my dad bought me it off the boy that needed to move up bile size for the races damb fast like


ALL motorcycles have a powerband but a POWER VALVE is something different! Yamaha's YPVS was the first and the best.

That bike of mine is quite special,it's a 1999 Yamaha DT125R and somewhat of a collectors item. 
1999-2000 was the last year they were in production (as far as I know) before getting replaced completely with the DT125RE and then the DT125X (an RE with bigger disks,stiffer forks and supermoto wheels),Yamaha stopped production of 2T bikes in 2007 and started producing 4T 125cc learner legals with the launch of the WR125R in 2007 (facepalm).

I think 1999 was also the first year that the power valve was fully functional without being restricted by the CDI .

Fully deresticted with an aftermarket exhaust it produces 33hp and is the most powerful 125cc production bike that ever was or is ever likely to be!
Stan Stevens can squeeze a little more out of it but the cost vs performance gained is not worth it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 25, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Nike air pumps ftw the more you pump the tongue the faster you can run lmfao or were they jordans been so long I can't remember.
> And SSB is probably rowing his way across the ocean to some small island to get his £300 an ounce lol with dura pissed outta his nut at the front reading an A-Z giving him directions lmao


Remember these?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> haha i had the sri140 (2.0l) and that was very rapid for a 2litre, musta been a good engine design lol


my mate had the 130 and that would have beaten mine off the mark cos mine had the traction control shit. i think thats what made me crash. i was going round a corner and there was a bit of ice and the back end came away from me


----------



## gaztoth (May 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Remember these?
> 
> View attachment 2183637View attachment 2183638


i do puma disk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A PW80 when I was 8,not mine but I could ride it!
> 
> I've been juggling since I was 5 and rockclimbing with my own gear since 12.


mine was a kx60!



gaztoth said:


> i do puma disk


yeh remeber reebok pump too sitting ther pumping em sqweek sqweek sqweek as u pump em up like a madenn llmao


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

happening peeps?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

eazy mdb hows yer shiz going buddy?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

shizzle tizzle mr mcgizzle.
haha all good thanks matey. just wasting sometime.
hows the plants?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> shizzle tizzle mr mcgizzle.
> haha all good thanks matey. just wasting sometime.
> hows the plants?



looking sixier everyday m8ey that siz yorkie gave me is really bulkin em up,but i guess thats the idea,lol. one needed propping ,couldnt find the cane o bought,so fucking went rustic and stapped a straigh-ish branch of a trea then tied it p with a old usb lead lmao nigger rigged to death hahaha

oh and lol the adapter i got to make my normal light fitting to e27 for me new cfl wont fit so thats great too!see i get all the luck


----------



## welshsmoker (May 25, 2012)

a bud and a stella for supper.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> a bud and a stella for supper.........


look allmost plastic that bud,,or is it just me but it does lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

plastic bud haha. u on them strong painkillers again?
kids in bed now cheesey reefer in ta garage.
i put my male bc in a sideways box today n clingfilmed the opening to stop bugs but let in sun light. gunna get as much pollen off him as he a real wide stud. he in garage away from the bitches.
my exo in flower now n is a great plant . was gunna do pics yest but forgot so will update pics mon.
only one plant in end took a bash from the mites glad wasnt the exo. but shame was my best and biggest bc.
swear me and dragon had a chat bout the borgs loving the blue tinted plants, gotta say seems right by this experience


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> plastic bud haha. u on them strong painkillers again?
> kids in bed now cheesey reefer in ta garage.
> i put my male bc in a sideways box today n clingfilmed the opening to stop bugs but let in sun light. gunna get as much pollen off him as he a real wide stud. he in garage away from the bitches.
> my exo in flower now n is a great plant . was gunna do pics yest but forgot so will update pics mon.
> ...


put foil round the bottom of your plants matey,over the coco to catch the falling pollun and for fuk sake dont go nr your grow room aftr you have collected it,have a goos shower between also that would be such a bummer wouldnt it lol

well my dokey plants is REDDY PURPLE im thinking thats the BSB hopefully be able to get a premuim price on it,just fucked off that i dont think the 2 are gunna be ready togther whcih is a fuking rite pain in the arse


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

way i see it is to get any the smoke u growin(fairy service( then it gotta b top price as u cant buy it anywhere other then select few growers
. ten a g or 230 an o easy done haha but then again i wood rather keep it all bar a couple near n dear as hate buying it.
yeah i wont go near plants after i been in collect pollen. the pollen sticks to foil i found easier to snip off pods and dry then get pollen ut them. less messy to that way


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> way i see it is to get any the smoke u growin(fairy service( then it gotta b top price as u cant buy it anywhere other then select few growers
> . ten a g or 230 an o easy done haha but then again i wood rather keep it all bar a couple near n dear as hate buying it.
> yeah i wont go near plants after i been in collect pollen. the pollen sticks to foil i found easier to snip off pods and dry then get pollen ut them. less messy to that way


yeh it stiks to the shiney side,

yeh i wouldnt go 230 a oz but id do 200 i mean its not gunna get pulled early or anything so its done wen its done,i may start a 2 week flush in a week or 2 lol im so not rushing this am i haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

200. u drying n curing or quick dry n out??? if 2nd then 2 sounds ok. if cured min 2 week then 230 min. n that a favour haha.
i pay 230 an o on exo. it dry n cured well.


----------



## unlucky (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is it just me or has ssb and grifta vanished?


i was thinking this my self


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

thought u had ssb locked up in a gimp costume under ya stairs haha.
grifta on other hand is abit more paranoid then me so i bet hes hiding in a box somewhere thinking his house watched and police following him online hahah, cracking fella tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 200. u drying n curing or quick dry n out??? if 2nd then 2 sounds ok. if cured min 2 week then 230 min. n that a favour haha.
> i pay 230 an o on exo. it dry n cured well.


i dry over about 2 weeks dont use lights or anything,my clones will be under 12-12 by the time ther done so il hang mine in my dark prop box with a fan blwoing on them for a week mybe then in the airing cupboard with fan again, ive tried and tested this method in the airing cupboard and it does nicely,keeps it nice and dence,il let u know wen it done well,u will nkow wen its done wont u lol im doing a journal!duh

yeh ssb and that aint been round in a bit,,gay man love is my vote


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

id only normally charge 170's roughly but as me shits not unna be ready at the same time,i kinda cant and FUK selling ten pound shots best way to get busted

or id happily swap a oz for a decent android like htc or summet iphone 4 range but android if u get my drift,i pormised here one as she hates her 3gs


----------



## unlucky (May 25, 2012)

is G E T 0-39-30 power to bloom better than canna pk13 14 ?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

man u underpricing self. that the price top shelf weed your area? u lucky if it is.
i can buy crap 140 an o but sod that. is dry n bud but not got that kick to the face


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> man u underpricing self. that the price top shelf weed your area? u lucky if it is.
> i can buy crap 140 an o but sod that. is dry n bud but not got that kick to the face


round here top shelve is BERRIES or JACK and the berries is always fucking sprayed,,they not got the noodles to suus out that every diffrent time theyve scored berries its the same smell EXAKT and they call any berries berries claiming it to be blueberry,isent that livers? propper blueberry no? fuck knows

anwyasy yeh top shelve round here goes upto about 250 but wen they ask and i say the strain is bsb or w/eva theyl be like wats that? il giya 150's lol man ther so stupid its fucking painfull to listen to,and the ones that tell u what ur strain is,nevber mind u grown it from the seed THEY know better lol whoppers


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

"bring out the gimp"
"but the gimps sleeping"
"well guess u gunna have to wake him up now wont u"
not sure on the 30 33 or woteva u said, not being funny or with holding info i have never used it nor really heard much on it.
my nute experiences is biobiz hahaha


----------



## unlucky (May 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> "bring out the gimp"
> "but the gimps sleeping"
> "well guess u gunna have to wake him up now wont u"
> not sure on the 30 33 or woteva u said, not being funny or with holding info i have never used it nor really heard much on it.
> my nute experiences is biobiz hahaha


its ok mad dog bark.......whats with the gimp thing ?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

just the mention of gimp suit reminded me off a classic film pulp fiction. plus the weeds finding its spot haha
anyways am off all laters


----------



## mrt1980 (May 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its ok mad dog bark.......whats with the gimp thing ?


dont tell me you've never watched pulp fiction?


----------



## unlucky (May 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> dont tell me you've never watched pulp fiction?


yes lots of times


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2012)

i'm higher than giraffe tits.


----------



## welshsmoker (May 25, 2012)

240 an oz for good shit here.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 25, 2012)

250 bulk, otherwise 3g for 50 squid


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

3 gs 50 squid? fuck a duck thats on the expensive side ent it.
haha long gone r the days off 120 an oz for all qualitys


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 26, 2012)

On way to wembley fuckin mashed allready..........Come on you blades!!!!!!
Wish us look peeps were gunna need it lol an if your huddersfield curl up an die ya cunts!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

come on sheffield wednesday hahah na im messing i no u shef united fan. good luck n nice hear fans traveling all that way for a match, good supporter indeedy. hope u have a cracking day n even better result


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 26, 2012)

Haha ya twat! ....im on a coach with all BBC our firm used to knock about abit in me younger days, realised why i stopped na lol fuckin mental dont think ill see game at this rate gettin messy allready tryin to get 1 of there coaches to pull up for a scrap at min lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

haha got a mate on the chelsea head hunters. he old boy but an ox n loves a good punch up esp withthe old bill haha headcases the lot them. the storys he tells from his youth r mad. he been all over europe supporting or should i say rucking haha


----------



## gaztoth (May 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> 250 bulk, otherwise 3g for 50 squid


what im cumming to yours with my shit lol


----------



## 3eyes (May 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is G E T 0-39-30 power to bloom better than canna pk13 14 ?



It's not so much what's better but what works for you the 0-39-30 is a LOT stronger so if you do use it use it sparingly i use monster bloom 0-50-30 works wicked but keep an eye out for slow growth and deficiencies because you will get the plants locked up quick if you not careful


----------



## unlucky (May 26, 2012)

oh my what a wonderful day.........................................


----------



## gaztoth (May 26, 2012)

its a nice day got all my beans have been lol put in jiffys and home made propagator on my window sill he he,BC is the only one thats showen a face lol


----------



## unlucky (May 26, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's not so much what's better but what works for you the 0-39-30 is a LOT stronger so if you do use it use it sparingly i use monster bloom 0-50-30 works wicked but keep an eye out for slow growth and deficiencies because you will get the plants locked up quick if you not careful


thankyou 3eyes  

think i will give it a go and see how i get on with it.................. 30grams to a 60ltr tank sound about right.......... if you over do it a tad it will show as tip burn yes ?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2012)

Bring it along mate, there's that much crap about here they near take ur arm off for £50 bags


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 26, 2012)

Made a trip to The Lab last night and I can say it's getting bloody interesting,after sort of fixing my PH problem (leading to major Mag def) the lanky pheno has thrown on some height and the shape/size of the fan leaves have changed dramaticly. They're about as big as my outstretched hand but the fingers are getting thinner and thinner,no wider than an inch.

I can see myself that the short, dark stinky pheno is Exo dom but methinks the lanky one has a large sativa chunk in it. I can only speculate,going by phenotypical variations until I can sample the finished product.

I'll get some pics up in a few days,by then they'll be pushing 5 feet and I'll be forced to chop out the tip.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

my exo x br is the pick off me plants. quite short fat n big fat leaves. loving it. even cloned her twice other day as a joy to grow n very easy


----------



## 3eyes (May 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thankyou 3eyes
> 
> think i will give it a go and see how i get on with it.................. 30grams to a 60ltr tank sound about right.......... if you over do it a tad it will show as tip burn yes ?


You might get tip burn but more often than not they will just lock up and stop growing also look out for iron defs as the increased P will stop iron being taken in


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

busy ent it here? u all chatting away haha ghost town or wot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 26, 2012)

:Tumbleweed:


----------



## mad dog bark (May 26, 2012)

well i never we have life.


----------



## tip top toker (May 26, 2012)

there has been life all along, you;re all just a fucking bunch of numpties! I've just been sat watching while i digest. I went to the local fish mongers and asked for a kilo of mussels, and he said for 50p more i could just have all the ones he had left as he probably wouldn't sell em. Conclusion being i'm sat digesting 2.2kg of mussels cooked in white wine garlic butter parsley and shallots  2.2kg of thumb size fresh mussels for £7 and i'm singing and dancing, fucking score! only 1 mussel out of the entire lot didn't open up upon cooking 

I was in sainsbury's earlier stoned off my tits and didn't notice the wet floor sign and fell flat on my back ontop of a broken bottle of vodka wearing a polo shirt and shorts. Not the most fun of eperiences. I consoled myself with 20 pepperami and a kilo of shell on cooked pranws to dip in some garlic mayo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> there has been life all along, you;re all just a fucking bunch of numpties! I've just been sat watching while i digest. I went to the local fish mongers and asked for a kilo of mussels, and he said for 50p more i could just have all the ones he had left as he probably wouldn't sell em. Conclusion being i'm sat digesting 2.2kg of mussels cooked in white wine garlic butter parsley and shallots  2.2kg of thumb size fresh mussels for £7 and i'm singing and dancing, fucking score! only 1 mussel out of the entire lot didn't open up upon cooking
> 
> I was in sainsbury's earlier stoned off my tits and didn't notice the wet floor sign and fell flat on my back ontop of a broken bottle of vodka wearing a polo shirt and shorts. Not the most fun of eperiences. I consoled myself with 20 pepperami and a kilo of shell on cooked pranws to dip in some garlic mayo


god my indijestions just kicked up a knotch


----------



## unlucky (May 26, 2012)

what a top girly night out ............ happy go unlucky [video=youtube;Z-M8YLwEmpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-M8YLwEmpM&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 26, 2012)

............................. [video=youtube;V2b8-bIJGdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2b8-bIJGdY[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 26, 2012)

......................................  [video=youtube;Q2zbH2Ig00A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2zbH2Ig00A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 26, 2012)

..................................... [video=youtube;mSkHCTtz3qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=mSkHCTtz3qk[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 27, 2012)

Sup me niggas av nt forgot about you lot not to worry been busy as fuck as usuall and of loadin my shit so not much time to do shit but for those that had packages comin ill get em off today as its a fuckin day off yaahhoooo lmao


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

Outdoor Headbands.
















Kush2 x Exodus Cheese (it's a MALE ) And also stink like a mofo. I think it looks lquite cheesey/skunkey to be honest. Sativa dom looking as well.











Just running 2 shelves at the moment.
Top






Livers, still got another one to take down. But I have missed it.
















Heres to the nice weather.

Slainte,

DST


Peace, DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Outdoor Headbands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin dandy there dst !!


----------



## gaztoth (May 27, 2012)

my docter seed needed a dr last night when it decided to jump 30 ft from my window sill lol,and today she showed a face (i thought ot would be well shocked?)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 27, 2012)

It's looking a little worse for wear due to bad PH but........



It's still with us.

It's not showing sex though,where the pre flowers should be it's just spitting out tiny sets of leaves that aren't developing. I think it's either male or a mutant fuckup but we'll see.

I'll maybe clone it and flower the clone,see what happens.


----------



## gaztoth (May 27, 2012)

what the fuck s up with that fag butt in the first pic?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sup me niggas av nt forgot about you lot not to worry been busy as fuck as usuall and of loadin my shit so not much time to do shit but for those that had packages comin ill get em off today as its a fuckin day off yaahhoooo lmao


its sunday ched post office not open lol ur heads gone and lots aday with al ur snippin


gotta keep a eye o me veg box,it seems with this wether it ketting kind HOT,BUT IKANT LEAVE THE LID OPEN COZ ITS ON MY FLOWER ROOM,SO HOPEFULLY MAXING THE fan and leaving one end open should suffice till im well enought to munt a extractor into the ned of the box grrr

hows everyone else? been crossing my mind i mite be flushing soon,,cant leive ther not gunn a be ready tgether ffs

ufc day!!woot



http://www.phunckyfeeltips.com/


^^^^WANT SOME IL BE ORDERING IN AS WEKK OR SO THER WAY COOL


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> my docter seed needed a dr last night when it decided to jump 30 ft from my window sill lol,and today she showed a face (i thought ot would be well shocked?)View attachment 2186395


hope the doctor is ok


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's looking a little worse for wear due to bad PH but........
> 
> View attachment 2186475View attachment 2186476View attachment 2186477
> 
> ...


is no1 pic a window down the local pub ?...got to say its minging. pics 2and3 did i grow them and you have took my pics  pmsl......... keep up the good work mr


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (May 27, 2012)

My 1st post here from uk hello all. got me sum Exodus cheese from GHS growin. first grow with HID but 4-5 grows with cfls. im running a 250w sodium. anybody heard about this new sulphur HID bulb.


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 27, 2012)

day six Auto Lemon


----------



## delvite (May 27, 2012)

g'day ppl. hope every1s a couple of shades darker? bud shots and weigh up in my sig


----------



## 3eyes (May 27, 2012)

Nice couple of hours at the beach with the wife and the youngest 2 now time to wrap a couple for work later


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 27, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what the fuck s up with that fag butt in the first pic?


It's a bagseed that my mate chucked into an erm....."ashtray" and it ended up sprouting a few months later.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2012)

few pics of my first of 4 BXSBxCB im chopping this week..
View attachment 2187262View attachment 2187263View attachment 2187266View attachment 2187268View attachment 2187268View attachment 2187270View attachment 2187270View attachment 2187271View attachment 2187271View attachment 2187272View attachment 2187272View attachment 2187273View attachment 2187274View attachment 2187275View attachment 2187277View attachment 2187279View attachment 2187280View attachment 2187281View attachment 2187282View attachment 2187283View attachment 2187284View attachment 2187285View attachment 2187286View attachment 2187287View attachment 2187288


----------



## newuserlol (May 27, 2012)

howdy girls 

dunno if u boys got me email today but the flight home was eventfull piece of advice to any1 travelling with virgin atlantic 1 they aint worth the money (shit service) and 2 dont swear at cabin crew lol

was aressted on landing lol by the heavy mob fuck them pricks with the guns are some aggro fuckers once passed over to the normal police they where sweet as still spent 8 fucking hours in a cell n got charged n gotta go court fucking june 10th i was nice to them no rudeness and they where decent and fair and only charged me under a section 5/6 public order offence should just be a fine n slap on the wrist.........

well hopefully lol

added bonus was cause i was escorted by 3police through customs they didnt touch me and i got all me shit through lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> few pics of my first of 4 BXSBxCB im chopping this week..



ther looking nice dude same colurs as mine wats not that far behind, llooks like its gunna be oiley as a muther fucker :O
awomse

oh lol on the sig +rep for that hagagagagaga


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy girls
> 
> dunno if u boys got me email today but the flight home was eventfull piece of advice to any1 travelling with virgin atlantic 1 they aint worth the money (shit service) and 2 dont swear at cabin crew lol
> 
> ...



lol u got lifted on your way home,pmsl hahah now i know ur bak sambo il get them in post tomoz matey


----------



## newuserlol (May 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u got lifted on your way home,pmsl hahah now i know ur bak sambo il get them in post tomoz matey


recorded tho please bro and we will sort out a lil exchange i really aint trusting 1st class nemore something sent from some1 i actually do trust n beleive was sent still hasnt shown up?????????????

hows ya clones doing m8?

ill put some pics up of me grow soon got 1 of these fucking blackberrys with the location shit in the picture so need to get the dig cam out.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> few pics of my first of 4 BXSBxCB im chopping this week..


nice looking plant +rep

are they from seed or clone only?


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> nice looking plant +rep
> 
> are they from seed or clone only?


They're from seed.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> They're from seed.


where can you get them from? i tried attitude. thats where i always order from but nothing came up in the search. unless i need to type in the full name cos thats probably an abrieviation


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> few pics of my first of 4 BXSBxCB im chopping this week..
> View attachment 2187262View attachment 2187263View attachment 2187266View attachment 2187268View attachment 2187268View attachment 2187270View attachment 2187270View attachment 2187271View attachment 2187271View attachment 2187272View attachment 2187272View attachment 2187273View attachment 2187274View attachment 2187275View attachment 2187277View attachment 2187279View attachment 2187280View attachment 2187281View attachment 2187282View attachment 2187283View attachment 2187284View attachment 2187285View attachment 2187286View attachment 2187287View attachment 2187288



best looking plants on this thread for a very long time, well done you


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> where can you get them from? i tried attitude. thats where i always order from but nothing came up in the search. unless i need to type in the full name cos thats probably an abrieviation


You get them from me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> recorded tho please bro and we will sort out a lil exchange i really aint trusting 1st class nemore something sent from some1 i actually do trust n beleive was sent still hasnt shown up?????????????
> 
> hows ya clones doing m8?
> 
> ill put some pics up of me grow soon got 1 of these fucking blackberrys with the location shit in the picture so need to get the dig cam out.


yehehe mate feeling u on that one noncence lol but unless u cuver ur ass for the sake of 50p i aint loosing no cunts trust u know?

clones doing nicely mate ,gotta remember only had 6 under a 24 watt 6400k, so yeh ther healthy and taller but not massive, got me blue sepc cfl in ther yesterday took me weeks im soo fucking lazy,but i think il have to move y veg box out the room while its hot ike it is went intoday the box was 34 and i dont reckon thats too good,and cant leave the lid open coz its in my flower room so il monitor over next few days, ther on max dose of starter nutes now so EYYYEEEE u did a grand job lad u dint kill em hhhaha so all these knowitall fuckers WHO CANT POST CLONES lolz

glad ur bak safe with no missing body parts,but i guess after customs ur feeling violated lolz


----------



## mrt1980 (May 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You get them from me


 lol no wonder i couldnt find them then. i was looking on that breeder boutique too


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 27, 2012)

Yes batties hahahahahahah


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yes batties hahahahahahah



hello chedz, you grow with canna dont you ? is the zym worth using only ive been reading many threads and lots of mixed feeling on it


----------



## newuserlol (May 27, 2012)

no zym bim or ne of that shite a+b pk and the yellowing is from 2 wks of ripen only to try improve flavour oh and them plant had a 7day veg from rooted clone..........


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no zym bim or ne of that shite a+b pk and the yellowing is from 2 wks of ripen only to try improve flavour oh and them plant had a 7day veg from rooted clone..........


so what do you use, your grow is in coco yes?

im getting some what bogged down with canna and all the shizz, it started off bad with canna as i was unable to get the facking lid off the A+B tubs and had to go back to the shop and get them to do it for me, im thinking about going on to powder nutes but bets thats a hole new mind field......hhmmmm


----------



## mantiszn (May 27, 2012)

child proof lids fer lolz...


----------



## newuserlol (May 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so what do you use, your grow is in coco yes?
> 
> im getting some what bogged down with canna and all the shizz, it started off bad with canna as i was unable to get the facking lid off the A+B tubs and had to go back to the shop and get them to do it for me, im thinking about going on to powder nutes but bets thats a hole new mind field......hhmmmm


yeah them pics where grown in coco unlucky but flavour compared to soil is like comaparin fillet steak to dog food, if ya want abit more yield and no flavour go coco that was grown in canna pro plus.... im already back to me organics amd soil tho was that dissapointed with flavour from coco as i expected..


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> child proof lids fer lolz...


you say that but the chap at the shop told me you need a tool to open them and fucked off and came back with what just looks like a green plastic spanner and he had trouble getting the lids off with the tool...so i know i had no chance


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah them pics where grown in coco unlucky but flavour compared to soil is like comaparin fillet steak to dog food, if ya want abit more yield and no flavour go coco that was grown in canna pro plus.... im already back to me organics amd soil tho was that dissapointed with flavour from coco as i expected..


flavour dont cut it in manc land it just got to get you stoned, i dont know what to use now heads gone 4sure :-/


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

...............................  [video=youtube;0eDOEgdyN5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eDOEgdyN5U[/video]


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

HOWS everyone doing today,grows,stds,hangovers,wake and bake!?


----------



## twofast4u (May 28, 2012)

good morning, can someone tell me whats happening with my leaves i have been struggling keeping temps down  and im trying to figure out what to look for on the trichs  thanks again and hope youve all had a great weekend


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> good morning, can someone tell me whats happening with my leaves i have been struggling keeping temps down View attachment 2188030 and im trying to figure out what im looking for on the trichs View attachment 2188031 thanks again and hope youve all had a great weekend


Hey 2fast you need to lift your lights a bit see them pointing upwards at the leaf tips mate,thats how thwy try and cool down i think,but you will need to lift them a few inch,
put your hand under and that how you feel for your hights(dont burn your self)


----------



## twofast4u (May 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Hey 2fast you need to lift your lights a bit see them pointing upwards at the leaf tips mate,thats how thwy try and cool down i think,but you will need to lift them a few inch,
> put your hand under and that how you feel for your hights(dont burn your self)


thanks gaz glad u said only few inches because im at my limit for height now thanks again for the help


----------



## delvite (May 28, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> good morning, can someone tell me whats happening with my leaves i have been struggling keeping temps down View attachment 2188030 and im trying to figure out what im looking for on the trichs View attachment 2188031 thanks again and hope youve all had a great weekend


 .....................id say you answer'd your own quesion  get your temps down if you can ( cooling on the intake ) and extract to a different area


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

2 Fast have you got a cool tube or something similer?


----------



## twofast4u (May 28, 2012)

got 2 fans in tent, rhino filter is on the big extractor and have a smaller extractor pulling air in from outside dont have a cool tube


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

try getting an air cooler. it'll give you a bit more humidity aswell. you can pick them up on ebay quite cheep. i got 1 but i havent been able to use it at the mo cos the kids broke the bottom but im going to see if i can patch it up later


----------



## delvite (May 28, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> got 2 fans in tent, rhino filter is on the big extractor and have a smaller extractor pulling air in from outside dont have a cool tube


........................so your drawing warm air in, letting it heat up ( and circulate not cool ) and pulling it bk to the room  try getting a floor standing fan ( 12-18inch oscalating or 3 speed tower fan - £15-20 ) and have it out side your area


----------



## delvite (May 28, 2012)

........................................just about to drop a new vid on my journal and the uk thread soon just adding music......................................please stand by for the following transmission


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

my little girls waiting to get the sun along with a pepper plant that has jumped in lol


----------



## delvite (May 28, 2012)

[h=1]Greenhouse Big Bang Autoflower update end week 7 harvest + sour cream[/h]

[video=youtube;KwoEy0-212Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwoEy0-212Q[/video]


end of week seven and 2 more harvested at 50% amber, 
got around 45g off the first 1 ( breeders spec ) harvested at 25%.
at 25 i feel relaxed in my body and a calm stone in my head ( not mashed )
i have 2 more to go and they will be down at 75-80% amber for my bed time smoke ( i hope ).
as you can see the sour cream has a new home and is getting canna veg for
2 more weeks then switch to flowering and canna flores ( introducing the screen soon.
hope you like the bud at the end? this is one big bang sized to a clipper lighter.

.........................................peace to all ​


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

looking good del


----------



## delvite (May 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> looking good del


 cheers gaz  it tastes as good as it looks


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

you been quick drying??


----------



## unlucky (May 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2188093my little girls waiting to get the sun along with a pepper plant that has jumped in lol


looking good 

i see rockwool cubes,what will you be putting them in to ?


----------



## unlucky (May 28, 2012)

think i might have a little afternoon nap with little max baby .....  x


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2012)

Gah. Taxman ent half a useless cunt. If they keep me on hold any longer i'll end up spending more on the phne call than the tax refund is even worth. 

I'm officially at war with my boss. She decided to take half of my hours and give them to some useless girl who we've no need to be employing. Can't pay rent any more let alone buy any food. Gonna be giving her a call one day this week to say i'm not coming into work today due to having no energy to work courtesy of not being able to afford to eat. Time to break out the lawyers i think. While i don't really speak to my elder brother at all, i am now rather thankful he is an employment lawyer in one of Londons top firms. Him and my old man are gonna team up and flatten them. Have that you fuckers!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gah. Taxman ent half a useless cunt. If they keep me on hold any longer i'll end up spending more on the phne call than the tax refund is even worth.
> 
> I'm officially at war with my boss. She decided to take half of my hours and give them to some useless girl who we've no need to be employing. Can't pay rent any more let alone buy any food. Gonna be giving her a call one day this week to say i'm not coming into work today due to having no energy to work courtesy of not being able to afford to eat. Time to break out the lawyers i think. While i don't really speak to my elder brother at all, i am now rather thankful he is an employment lawyer in one of Londons top firms. Him and my old man are gonna team up and flatten them. Have that you fuckers!


cant you do that tax thing online? i used to do my tax returns online every year and get back over a grand a few weeks later


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2012)

It's nt a tax return so to speak. It is from employment a few years back where i earnt £4K in the year and they took tax anyways. Seems for tax refunds they didn't want me contacting them in any manner but phone or post.

Just back from the doctors, i'm the proud owner of high blood pressure. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's nt a tax return so to speak. It is from employment a few years back where i earnt £4K in the year and they took tax anyways. Seems for tax refunds they didn't want me contacting them in any manner but phone or post.
> 
> Just back from the doctors, i'm the proud owner of high blood pressure. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


congratulations lol. its no wonder with all the things you said you was eating the other day


----------



## wannabegreen (May 28, 2012)

hi, prices vary with each dealer, am in yorkshire n local strains are cheesy blue,shakira,blueberry thats all this week lol tbh am nt much ov a buyer bt happy to feed sum1 elses curiosity x


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> congratulations lol. its no wonder with all the things you said you was eating the other day


Most likely it is the stress from having everyone and their mother fucking me around and stealing off me, but i do agree in that 10 pepperamis in an evening was not the most sensible thing tohave done, not after 2.5kg of mussels that is to say


----------



## unlucky (May 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Most likely it is the stress from having everyone and their mother fucking me around and stealing off me, but i do agree in that 10 pepperamis in an evening was not the most sensible thing tohave done, not after 2.5kg of mussels that is to say


who has been stealing off you ?


----------



## gaztoth (May 28, 2012)

hey unlucky have put it in this been busy todaygod dam these are the densest buds iv seen yum yum....more on my journal


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Most likely it is the stress from having everyone and their mother fucking me around and stealing off me, but i do agree in that 10 pepperamis in an evening was not the most sensible thing tohave done, not after 2.5kg of mussels that is to say


i cant say much i had a bargain bucket from kfc to myself last week. i love the black pepperamis too but they stopped selling them around my way. whats that about pinching off you? is that the thing with work?


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i cant say much i had a bargain bucket from kfc to myself last week. i love the black pepperamis too but they stopped selling them around my way. whats that about pinching off you? is that the thing with work?


Work, old flatmate, present flatmate, and now the taxman won't even answer the phone to give me my money abck. What in fuck am i paying them for if they won't even pick up the bloody phone. They're not gonna be getting any taxes off me again. I'm planning my life for veg gardens and fruit cages and livestock for a reason, god, the idea of self-sufficient lifestyles must scare the living bajeezus out of the government


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 28, 2012)

Can sum1 please tell pukka im needin him to email me asap thank u in advance


----------



## ineverveg (May 28, 2012)

i wonder if any1 on here could help me out, im looking for a 400w CMH bulb in the uk., cheers ..


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> i wonder if any1 on here could help me out, im looking for a 400w CMH bulb in the uk., cheers ..


sorry mate ive had a look and the highest i can find is 150w


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Work, old flatmate, present flatmate, and now the taxman won't even answer the phone to give me my money abck. What in fuck am i paying them for if they won't even pick up the bloody phone. They're not gonna be getting any taxes off me again. I'm planning my life for veg gardens and fruit cages and livestock for a reason, god, the idea of self-sufficient lifestyles must scare the living bajeezus out of the government


you need to get better flat mate by the sound of it. theres fuck all you can do about the government tho lol


----------



## ineverveg (May 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> sorry mate ive had a look and the highest i can find is 150w


thanks for tryin m8

any1 in the uk use these cmh bulbs? maybe you can get them shipped from abroad? anyone


----------



## mrt1980 (May 28, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> thanks for tryin m8
> 
> any1 in the uk use these cmh bulbs? maybe you can get them shipped from abroad? anyone


have a look here http://www.horticulturesource.com/philips-master-color-cmh-400w-hps-retro-cdm400s51-hor-4k-alto-p4528/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2012)

Trees.





Lanky pheno fan leaves.


----------



## ineverveg (May 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have a look here http://www.horticulturesource.com/philips-master-color-cmh-400w-hps-retro-cdm400s51-hor-4k-alto-p4528/


thanks again bud, but i think i will have to leave it as the only way to get the is to pay more for the postage from usa than the bulb costs lol, 

i was hoping to find a uk grower using them and find out where they got it ...


----------



## unlucky (May 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hey unlucky have put it in this been busy todayView attachment 2188776View attachment 2188777View attachment 2188778god dam these are the densest buds iv seen yum yum....more on my journal


DWC  that bud looks very yum yum


----------



## unlucky (May 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trees.
> View attachment 2189052View attachment 2189053View attachment 2189054View attachment 2189055View attachment 2189056
> 
> View attachment 2189057View attachment 2189059
> ...



oh yorky you do crack me up


----------



## delvite (May 29, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> you been quick drying??


 did one at 6 weeks so it smokable now


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Pukka get in touch lad 
Sambo pm
ic3 pm


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Sambo u fat idle ginger cunt pm email !!! Come on lad this stuff needs to b movin today!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 29, 2012)

how do gents n fuck nuggets?


----------



## baklawa (May 29, 2012)

Howdy boys and girl, sorry to deprive you all of my scintillating company for a while but I've been out of town for a couple of weeks - house hunting - just got back to the sunny north last night to get my stuff together, moving tomorrow...

*stony silence*

Ah come on, somebody at least PRETEND to give a fuck 

Somebody called from DWP, wants to perform a review interview, including asking me about changes in circumstances, including my bank balance. OK my question is - as my bank balance is currently more healthy than it's ever been in my entire life (borrowed money for moving purposes etc.), what happens if I lie or temporarily transfer funds elsewhere, I mean, do they ask for a bank statement to support it? I REALLY don't want the government eyeballing my incomings and outgoings. Can they access my bank statement even without my consent? If I refuse to provide bank statement on grounds of privacy, will they get all narky about it and suddenly cut me off or something? I mean, it took me 8 friggin months to even get a penny of benefits (single mum stuff), and it would be really inconvenient for it to stop just when I"m in the middle of moving and need every penny I can scrounge. Or how about when they call back tomorrow and I postpone the interview again or whatever - does that raise red flags, me being shifty and elusive I mean?


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

They should have no legal right to view bank statements, i'd have thought the only thing they'd be allowed to view would be a figure of your ingoing and outgoing credit. With regard to the money you've got for your move, you simply tell them you are borrowing it from a friend, i'd have thought if it was money from an actual bank loan etc, then they might say get iffy about the notion of the mandatory repayments and interest, but if it's money from a friend then it has nothing to do with your financial situation. I myself would tell them to go and get fucked, because it's none of their business. If they wish to see what your state of affairs is then they can bloody well ask the taxman who will in turn be able to tell them your present salary based on tax payments etc. And it ight piss them off a little but it should not in any way raise red flags, just explain that you're moving house and you're rather stuck for spare timegiven all the organising and such. 

As i say, i would not think they have the legal authority to demand to see bank statements, as you say, it's a violation of your right to privacy. Even the courts do not have the authority to do that, when they request you to explain your means, all that is required is to write down where you get your mmoney from, who you work for, what your monthly salary and outgoing costs are, but never actual proof of it, because as i say, if they think that you are earning more than you are telling them then it is the tax man they need to ask and it is the taxman who then investigates should it be believed you've got a sneaky million hidden under the bathroom sink based on the new swimming pool you just built in the back garden.

If sambo doesn't pop into existence cheds, just post it this way and i'll um, forward it at my convenience 

And IM, bollocks, clean forgot about sending you that cable, i'll run down to the post box now, hopefully a 1st class stamp should suffice if not you'll get a snarky letter through the door saying cough up, the sender was a cheap bastard  not the first time it would have happened with me


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Happenin sausages ??? Fuvckin dead in here you all avin whiteys. haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Ttt pukka ic3 tomoz or thursday keeo ya eyes peeled 
sambo u missed the boat lad either thurs friday mate !!


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

email sent chedz............


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

I'll certainly keep my eyes peeled  hope it's as smell proof as last time, painters wandering all over the property at present, front door kept open all day etc. Luckily i finish work around abouts the same time that the postie does his rounds. The local street cleaner is bringing a couple of joints to work with him tomorrow and we're gonna go sit in the park at lunchtime and have a smoke in the sun. Karma is fantastic, all i offered was to install windows on a laptop of his which involves nothing but sitting around drinking beer and watching films while clicking here and there every 5 minutes or so, and he's insisting on a few joints and £20


----------



## Mastergrow (May 29, 2012)

Check ur pm sambo


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;ECeptOHIEj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECeptOHIEj0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

All seeled lad cingfilm envelope wrapped in harard tape as be4 then anouther envelope haha you aint smellin shit after the hazzard tapes bin on it as u found out last time lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;AQhmGMM6FBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhmGMM6FBQ[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> All seeled lad cingfilm envelope wrapped in harard tape as be4 then anouther envelope haha you aint smellin shit after the hazzard tapes bin on it as u found out last time lmao


fantastic  Nearly lost my fingers last time, had to resort to some stanley knife hack n slash madness. Let me at it!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Haha stronf as fuck that stuff lad hence why the envelope befor hazard tape makes it that bit easier to cut and get the goods haha


----------



## mrt1980 (May 29, 2012)

has anyone here grown barneys farm blue cheese in coco? im not worried but the leaves are a bit shriveled and wrinkly and was just wondering if that was normal?


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> has anyone here grown barneys farm blue cheese in coco? im not worried but the leaves are a bit shriveled and wrinkly and was just wondering if that was normal?


only in hydro................................ sorry


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> only in hydro................................ sorry


Coco is a hydroponic medium


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Coco is a hydroponic medium


tip top toker you broke your code of silence....


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

Don't flatter yourself, alcohol does that to a man. Plus i figured i could accept breaking said code of silence if it meant i could mock a 4 plant wannabeeeeeeeee. Sorry, wait, that would require you to have 4 plants, didn't yours die?  You should ask IM out for dinner one day, you seem to have a lot in common with him


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> tip top toker you broke your code of silence....


unlucky in your dark days u did take the piss outa depression n people who suffer from it, not wasnt cool girl upset more than a few people with that 1 but its all in the past shes said her sorrys..............


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

Ah, but i regard apologies of that nature along the lines of "oh babe, i'm so sorry i sucked off a black man at the pub, i'm really sorry"

You just know they're going back the following night


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> unlucky in your dark days u did take the piss outa depression n people who suffer from it, not wasnt cool girl upset more than a few people with that 1 but its all in the past shes said her sorrys..............


 oh did i now.................... give me the proof right here right now and lets get this shizz cleared up


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't flatter yourself, alcohol does that to a man. Plus i figured i could accept breaking said code of silence if it meant i could mock a 4 plant wannabeeeeeeeee. Sorry, wait, that would require you to have 4 plants, didn't yours die?  You should ask IM out for dinner one day, you seem to have a lot in common with him


all my plants die in the end ...... who the feck is IM ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> oh did i now.................... give me the proof right here right now and lets get this shizz cleared up


im not looking for a argument unlucky its done n dusted now but ya did........ and its also finished.

night night


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im not looking for a argument unlucky its done n dusted now but ya did........ and its also finished.
> 
> night night



i never but night night dusty


----------



## mrt1980 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> oh did i now.................... give me the proof right here right now and lets get this shizz cleared up


i wasnt here for that but you admited it about a week ago and said sorry


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i never but night night dusty


You did indeed, and you were absolutely brutal about it, especially considering you apparently suffe depressino yourself. Does the name xKuroi not mean anything to you? You acted like an absolute CUNT towards her. Who the fuck mocks someone for suffering from depression when they apparently suffer from it themselves?


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i wasnt here for that but you admited it about a week ago and said sorry


yes i did say sorry..but then started to think about it and got to thinking what a load of shizzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You did indeed, and you were absolutely brutal about it, especially considering you apparently suffe depressino yourself. Does the name xKuroi not mean anything to you? You acted like an absolute CUNT towards her. Who the fuck mocks someone for suffering from depression when they apparently suffer from it themselves?


he he right now i know who the fuck your going on about,...........well i did say im sorry and i can see how it all pissed you off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> oh yorky you do crack me up


How? I don't see what's funny.


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 29, 2012)




----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> unlucky in your dark days u did take the piss outa depression n people who suffer from it, not wasnt cool girl upset more than a few people with that 1 but its all in the past shes said her sorrys..............


at the end of the day it was all banter, i did the same as the rest of you,ye grant you i might have got a tad carried away but still i did the same as the rest... i loged on and took the piss out of lots and give my help to others........ ok i might be a little sick as i loved the name calling and the hard banter.......bring it back is what i say ...... PLUSS there is a block user so if you dont block me i take that as free game  he he chuckle fucking chuckle with giggles...hope we can get back to war very soon...ps if i call you all the names under the sun and you take it to heart then........ ha ha ha fucking ha as i dont give a shit...WHY... dumb fuck its the internet.......... its just banter get over it 4plant wannabeeeeeeeee

so as you can see i will be defo going out my way to be nice and get on with all...........  unlucky loves ya x


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How? I don't see what's funny.


so glad i do................


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

im getting that prickly feeling ..........................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so glad i do................


So then why don't you enlighten the rest of us? because I'm sure your the only one that finds something strangely amusing.


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

yeah man shes said her sorrys if the internet half the vets on here lie through there arse blow job or not lol i think we should jus give her a break shes said her srrys in it all over at least she had the gonads to do that............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah man shes said her sorrys if the internet half the vets on here lie through there arse blow job or not lol i think we should jus give her a break shes said her srrys in it all over at least she had the gonads to do that............


Bollocks! 

It took her all of two days before she started lying again!


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> It took her all of two days before she started lying again!


i aint been on as u no but whats the point yorky of all the ethugness lol its sad its the fucking net m8 and beleive me more than a few vets on here tell i lie or 6 lol

i couldnt fight me way outa paper bag im only 7stone really lol but NEVER will i threaten violence over the net its sad n stinks of ethug..............


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

i did say sorry but only as i wanted to, i was free to say fuck off to the lot of you but i do love good full on banter and the uk thread was good for that but then along came little unlucky and she verbally abused you all on her own.......... shitters ................ you lot getting softy pants............ im thinking pussy whipped at home so take it out on unlucky...bunch of bully boys  x


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Lmao im the biggist billshitter here hahaha unlucky your sure know how to open that can of worms lmfao rofl and yo im likin it every1 is bac from the dead haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao im the biggist billshitter here hahaha unlucky your sure know how to open that can of worms lmfao rofl and yo im likin it every1 is bac from the dead haha


its just cause im back bro lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao im the biggist billshitter here hahaha unlucky your sure know how to open that can of worms lmfao rofl and yo im likin it every1 is bac from the dead haha


i see the lights and the plants and i also said sorry biiiiatch lololol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i did say sorry but only as i wanted to, i was free to say fuck off to the lot of you but i do love good full on banter and the uk thread was good for that but then along came little unlucky and she verbally abused you all on her own.......... shitters ................ you lot getting softy pants............ im thinking pussy whipped at home so take it out on unlucky...bunch of bully boys  x


Soft hahaha im as soft as a wire brush u fuckin fat ugly mug so go find another dart board as u now you ve had more pricks on that second hand cunt lol!!


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao im the biggist billshitter here hahaha unlucky your sure know how to open that can of worms lmfao rofl and yo im likin it every1 is bac from the dead haha


its down to ones like me that make the world keep turning............... still yes i can defo smell cheese.............


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Soft hahaha im as soft as a wire brush u fuckin fat ugly mug so go find another dart board as u now you ve had more pricks on that second hand cunt lol!!


shut up girly hands, bet you glad you have little ones....it helps it to look big


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i see the lights and the plants and i also said sorry biiiiatch lololol



pmsl........................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i see the lights and the plants and i also said sorry biiiiatch lololol


Haha sambo i love the tag bullshitter lmao like u love the fat ginger scottish cunt haha na lad i can see why peeos would call us out over my heavy claim but ive offered more than once to a few they could come help out at chop lad ive nothin to hide and believe me it not a dick throwin contest at my end hence why i neva said wot i pulled this round haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shut up girly hands, bet you glad you have little ones....it helps it to look big


Real wemon like nice hands haha unlucky u do make us laugh girl 600 plant wannabe to a 4 plant wannabe now haha shit sort it out ay its cannabis not a flower bed of poppys if u need help just ask ic3 lmfao he ll sort ya out


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> It took her all of two days before she started lying again!


what did you say ...................... ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Yo wots happened to the bath tub of bud lass i liked that haha u nearly mad me choke with that 1 haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha sambo i love the tag bullshitter lmao like u love the fat ginger scottish cunt haha na lad i can see why peeos would call us out over my heavy claim but ive offered more than once to a few they could come help out at chop lad ive nothin to hide and believe me it not a dick throwin contest at my end hence why i neva said wot i pulled this round haha



too right chedz its all part of the fun cause u do grow what u say and im no fat ginger scottish cunt lol u seen the vids lol still all part of the fun tho....


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Real wemon like nice hands haha unlucky u do make us laugh girl 600 plant wannabe to a 4 plant wannabe now haha shit sort it out ay its cannabis not a flower bed of poppys if u need help just ask ic3 lmfao he ll sort ya out


lost  where do you get it from im down to your fucking 4plant wanna fucking beeeeeeeeee ......... he can fuck right off he is one knobhead


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> too right chedz its all part of the fun cause u do grow what u say and im no fat ginger scottish cunt lol u seen the vids lol still all part of the fun tho....


Yo at the end of the day why lie internet or not im a man of my word fuck bein a dick and that even tho i ve the biggest haha. trust me i love growin and thats all there is to it plus its a fuckin very nice income tax free


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint been on as u no but whats the point yorky of all the ethugness lol its sad its the fucking net m8 and beleive me more than a few vets on here tell i lie or 6 lol
> 
> i couldnt fight me way outa paper bag im only 7stone really lol but NEVER will i threaten violence over the net its sad n stinks of ethug..............


I'm not being an ethug as you put it mate or threatening violence. Unlucky is a trolling, slanderous pathological liar and a liability to the users of the thread.

I for one certainly do not lie on here,ever! All you have in life is your word and if you talk shit on a forum where nobody knows you then your worth fuck all in the real world!

This whole community is made what it is by the people that contribute to it and Unlucky brings nothing to the table yet takes plenty away.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lost  where do you get it from im down to your fucking 4plant wanna fucking beeeeeeeeee ......... he can fuck right off he is one knobhead


So wot is it 600 lmao and no im not on about wattage lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not being an ethug as you put it mate or threatening violence. Unlucky is a trolling, slanderous pathological liar and a liability to the users of the thread.
> 
> I for one certainly do not lie on here,ever! All you have in life is your word and if you talk shit on a forum where nobody knows you then your worth fuck all in the real world!
> 
> This whole community is made what it is by the people that contribute to it and Unlucky brings nothing to the table yet takes plenty away.


wot the fuck happened to the like button haha im likin dis haha


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo wots happened to the bath tub of bud lass i liked that haha u nearly mad me choke with that 1 haha


he he had them on 12/12 all gone now, might get that going again hhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not being an ethug as you put it mate or threatening violence. Unlucky is a trolling, slanderous pathological liar and a liability to the users of the thread.
> 
> I for one certainly do not lie on here,ever! All you have in life is your word and if you talk shit on a forum where nobody knows you then your worth fuck all in the real world!
> 
> This whole community is made what it is by the people that contribute to it and Unlucky brings nothing to the table yet takes plenty away.



yorky i got no probs with you but u gotta member these post are written i carnt be bohtered to scroll back to ur messages of womnen or not id knock u etc but i read them


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So wot is it 600 lmao and no im not on about wattage lol


hhmmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Hahahahhaha fuck me were the fuck did they find u from!!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo wots happened to the bath tub of bud lass i liked that haha u nearly mad me choke with that 1 haha


She nicked it from the web.




cheddar1985 said:


> wot the fuck happened to the like button haha im likin dis haha


It's back in the corner Ched,like away mate!


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not being an ethug as you put it mate or threatening violence. Unlucky is a trolling, slanderous pathological liar and a liability to the users of the thread.
> 
> I for one certainly do not lie on here,ever! All you have in life is your word and if you talk shit on a forum where nobody knows you then your worth fuck all in the real world!
> 
> This whole community is made what it is by the people that contribute to it and Unlucky brings nothing to the table yet takes plenty away.


shut the fuck up you prick................... grow the fuck up you prick.................. what is it i take from the table ?....................... its banter you silly yorky prick.........


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She nicked it from the web.
> View attachment 2190552
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get your pick from shitter


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> where did you get your pick from shitter


Lmao the same place u did by the looks of it he he he


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shut the fuck up you prick................... grow the fuck up you prick.................. what is it i take from the table ?....................... its banter you silly yorky prick.........


Silly,silly little girl. 
You tell me what you contribute to this thread an I'll tell you how you detriment it.



unlucky said:


> where did you get your pick from shitter


The same place you did.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

LOL miss troll making friendz again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yorky i got no probs with you but u gotta member these post are written i carnt be bohtered to scroll back to ur messages of womnen or not id knock u etc but i read them


So did you also read the reason WHY I said that or have you just got a selective memory like Unlucky?

I'll remind you shall I.

*






Originally Posted by hallucihonesty 
anybody want to sell to me in lincolnshire? just saying.








Originally Posted by unlucky 
what is it your after













Originally Posted by hallucihonesty 
whatevers on the market













Originally Posted by unlucky 
have a chat with THE YORKSHIREMAN, he will get you what ever you want













Originally Posted by hallucihonesty 
hehe, thankyou sweet













Originally Posted by unlucky 
he gets a little pissy at first but as a true yourkshireman he will soon be supping tea and playing with his ferrets













Originally Posted by hallucihonesty 
hehe




, well i gave him a message, just waiting for a reply













Originally Posted by unlucky 




pmsl, let the fun begin, if he wants to give you his phone number tell him to fuck right off as you will never know what the yorkshire knob is saying........(i dont think he even knows)...









​


*


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

Hey yorkie lad its only abit of gash lad we love her really lmao she wobt be back on if u carry on u black yorkshire punk haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> LOL miss troll making friendz again


well ive missed pornhub lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> hey yorkie lad its only abit of gash lad we love her really lmao she wobt be back on if u carry on u black yorkshire punk haha


.........good!


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Silly,silly little girl.
> You tell me what you contribute to this thread an I'll tell you how you detriment it.
> 
> 
> ...


dont think so shitter...fking stany the man


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> LOL miss troll making friendz again


Fuck me your good yorkie we got the doc in here carry on with the rippin hell patch her up lmfao sambo back to good ole days ay lad haha


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........good!


your 5ft 3 i bet...your a fucking stany as well


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well ive missed pornhub lolol


Lmfao sambo ya cunt ive just sprayed the walls with good beer ya cunt


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So did you also read the reason WHY I said that or have you just got a selective memory like Unlucky?
> 
> I'll remind you shall I.
> 
> ...



ha ha he he fuck off you yorkshire fucking knobhead...god get a fucking life............. pluss you told me to tell anyone who wants clones to chat shizz with stan stan the stany man.... 


pmsl...rolling all over the floor.....love the bit...cant tell what the yorky knob is saying...hell shit...im funny........


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> your 5ft 3 i bet...your a fucking stany as well


An i bet your a 4 plant wannabe lol


----------



## mrt1980 (May 29, 2012)

fucking hell the claws are out lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> dont think so shitter...fking stany the man


Erm taking from the table!.......detriment!
You obviously don't grasp the euphemism. 

Stan? 125cc pop pop plop? 
You obviously don't grasp wit either.


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> LOL miss troll making friendz again



you vile penis.................................. hhmmmmmmmm


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm taking from the table!.......detriment!
> You obviously don't grasp the euphemism.
> 
> Stan? 125cc pop pop plop?
> You obviously don't grasp wit either.


little yorky stany man on his little 125...ye i get it its very funny.....stany..................... she rolls the eyes


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

shit im pissed,bezoed n coked up n still i carnt be arsed with these 1 its boring and too easy.................


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fucking hell the claws are out lol


this is no place for boys...run a long home


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha he he fuck off you yorkshire fucking knobhead...god get a fucking life............. pluss you told me to tell anyone who wants clones to chat shizz with stan stan the stany man....


You get a life.

You really don't understand the severity or potential consequences of your actions making you a liability and if you DO realise then that makes you a fucking grass.
Your the only one round here posting photos of yourself because your the only one with nothing to lose,your the fucking 4 plant wannabe!


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well ive missed pornhub lolol


i never said thankyou to you for helping me make my mind up on the thc bomb................ thankyou there lush and doing well


----------



## mrt1980 (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> this is no place for boys...run a long home


well what are you doing here then?


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You get a life.
> 
> You really don't understand the severity or potential consequences of your actions making you a liability and if you DO realise then that makes you a fucking grass.
> Your the only one round here posting photos of yourself because your the only one with nothing to lose,your the fucking 4 plant wannabe!


bet you can post millions,you all look the same,but in the dark your eyes and teath do sure stand out


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> well what are you doing here then?


oh get you, mummy be up soon with your warm milk........hhmmm think i might get one my self now


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So did you also read the reason WHY I said that or have you just got a selective memory like Unlucky?
> 
> I'll remind you shall I.
> 
> ...


still wetting my knicks............so dam funny


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i never said thankyou to you for helping me make my mind up on the thc bomb................ thankyou there lush and doing well


no worries it was seein what del666 has done wiyj with it thats whys u redimmed im mashed................


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So did you also read the reason WHY I said that or have you just got a selective memory like Unlucky?
> 
> I'll remind you shall I.
> 
> ...



he he tut tut yorky knob trying to sell clones... tut tut


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2012)

i would never give another clone away too many people are ungrateful wankers, exchanges only..........


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no worries it was seein what del666 has done wiyj with it thats whys u redimmed im mashed................


thay love food got them all up to 2.8 ec...lmfao....hhhhhmmmm.............im not shizzing you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> bet you can post millions,you all look the same,but in the dark your eyes and teath do sure stand out


So because I live in Bradford it amuses you to racially insult me as if my ethnic origin was Pakistani?
Wow,how fucking disturbed are you!


Have you heard this one before? 

Your man,a pitbull and the Hacienda. 

Ha Ha Ha,that one fucking cracks ME up every time!


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So because I live in Bradford it amuses you to racially insult me as if I was from Pakistan?
> Wow,how fucking disturbed are you!
> 
> 
> ...


no no was told LITTLE yorky's was all called stany......... is it not true...omg 

yes and what about it....................... i c ha ha funny little knobhead


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me your good yorkie we got the doc in here carry on with the rippin hell patch her up lmfao sambo back to good ole days ay lad haha


i'm not sure my DOC insurance would cover angry rabid mank trolls foaming from the pie hole .. she bites me im brown bread LOL


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> i'm not sure my DOC insurance would cover angry rabid mank trolls foaming from the pie hole .. she bites me im brown bread LOL


jog on 4plant wanna beeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes and what about it....................... i c ha ha funny little knobhead


No you don't see,that's the point.

How old are you Unlucky? 
Disregarding your photos an educated guess says about 40,presuming your photos are real they tell a very different story!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 29, 2012)

I cant understand ya bloody wankers are saying .... jk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I cant understand ya bloody wankers are saying .... jk


Evening.


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No you don't see,that's the point.
> 
> How old are you Unlucky?
> Disregarding your photos an educated guess says about 40,presuming your photos are real they tell a very different story!


its a mixed up world from time to time but with little stany;s like you in it i can still get a curry at 330am on a friday.............and thinking about it the little fucker as a 125 pop pop plop


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I cant understand ya bloody wankers are saying .... jk


ye he is a yorkshire knobhead


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

miss troll you are such a pikey chav, you make the rest of these guys seem ok 

peace


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miss troll you are such a pikey chav, you make the rest of these guys seem ok
> 
> peace


thankyou you extra vile penis you


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Evening.


you might be in there...go on ask him about the clo........... sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh knobhead


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its a mixed up world from time to time but with little stany;s like you in it i can still get a curry at 330am on a friday.............and thinking about it the little fucker as a 125 pop pop plop


It's OK to admit you fucked up and you need help,it's all part of the healing process.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miss troll you are such a pikey chav, you make the rest of these guys seem ok


Erm...scuse me?


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

its all a cover up...super stealth......................im on a growing web site saying im growing weed in the uk.................... jog on stan and can i have a chicken bad ass 4 wanna bee poppadoms  and a hammer just for you


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm...scuse me?


shut up you silly little shit........................... ha ha pmsl


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

miss troll i am certain you have the entire jeremy kyle show linked on your stolen sky+ box 
why not slip off and watch a few episodes see if you can spot your daddy or some family members 

i just remembered those fat hands of yours , those were some shovels i tell ya lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shut the fuck up you prick................... grow the fuck up you prick.................. what is it i take from the table ?....................... its banter you silly yorky prick.........


You must be retarded or something  You talk like this and then you run around crying that everyone is being mean to you. Wise up you dopey cunt, it's not banter, it is you alienating yourself from EVERYONE. Yes some people on the internet will gloss straight past te text and focus on the pictures, but newsflash, despite what you may think we're not all a bunch of idiots.. I don't know if a single phoot you've posted to date has not been taken straight off google, or are you unaware that you can reverse search images on google? 

I have an incredibly hard time believing you suffer from depression like you state, my personal belief is that you're just an attention seeker and a liar who will say what she feels needs to be said in order to gain more attention, and the moment people opt not to take it on board and maintain their previous opinions of you, you turn straight back into the moody cunt.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm...scuse me?


erm, you are like a wall, i bounce things off you .. thanks .. wallball ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> erm, you are like a wall, i bounce things off you .. thanks


[video=youtube_share;V0gm0R9I1aQ]http://youtu.be/V0gm0R9I1aQ[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miss troll i am certain you have the entire jeremy kyle show linked on your stolen sky+ box
> why not slip off and watch a few episodes see if you can spot your daddy or some family members
> 
> i just remembered those fat hands of yours , those were some shovels i tell ya lol


ye not good for your little vile chubby thing 4sure


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You must be retarded or something  You talk like this and then you run around crying that everyone is being mean to you. Wise up you dopey cunt, it's not banter, it is you alienating yourself from EVERYONE. Yes some people on the internet will gloss straight past te text and focus on the pictures, but newsflash, despite what you may think we're not all a bunch of idiots.. I don't know if a single phoot you've posted to date has not been taken straight off google, or are you unaware that you can reverse search images on google?
> 
> I have an incredibly hard time believing you suffer from depression like you state, my personal belief is that you're just an attention seeker and a liar who will say what she feels needs to be said in order to gain more attention, and the moment people opt not to take it on board and maintain their previous opinions of you, you turn straight back into the moody cunt.


take it you had a good nap...ya grumpy sod and yes its fucking banter...ok...yes i say it again...its fucking banter..... ok


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

Trying the childish approach of avoiding the age thing with random nonsense.

Sad.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye not good for your little vile chubby thing 4sure


well i managed to translate that , i feel quite proud of myself 

miss troll those mitts of your would make a whale cock look small .. no offense


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trying the childish approach of avoiding the age thing with random nonsense.
> 
> Sad.


SAD SAD SAD SAD HA HA YOUR FUCKING SHITTING ME YE................... IM NOT THE PRICK GOING BACK IN TIME LIKE MEN IN BLACK PULLING SHIT FROM BY GONE TIMES...GROW THE FUCK UP LAD AND GET YA DOG OUT FOR A RUN........ what a knobhead


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> take it you had a good nap...ya grumpy sod and yes its fucking banter...ok...yes i say it again...its fucking banter..... ok


Then you must be autistic or something because you seem to have no fucking clue what banter is. And this is coming from people in a thread where we abuse and insult each other on a daily basis.... Here's a bit of news, you're the only one who is considering it banter, so the conclusion must be that you're pretty retarded when it comes to banter in that you clearly don't understand other peoples feelings on what banter is andis not. Hence why i stated you might be autistic.. you don't seem to have a clue. You remind me of the woman who just got sent to jail for a racist rant on the tube who tried to argue her innocence


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> erm, you are like a wall, i bounce things off you .. thanks .. wallball ?


Dude listen I've seen you around but I honestly don't know who you are or what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

i <3 northern bastards, it is like being able to visit the 1980s all over again , they are time lords up north! 

[video=youtube;FbsM2HXuEH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbsM2HXuEH0[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> well i managed to translate that , i feel quite proud of myself
> 
> miss troll those mitts of your would make a whale cock look small .. no offense


ye defo think your right mr vile cock...........  about this big ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> well i managed to translate that , i feel quite proud of myself
> 
> miss troll those mitts of your would make a whale cock look small .. no offense


Haha, the only photo i've seen where there was actually an RIU member in it, she was having to hold her belly in like there was no tomorrow, looked like a good few months up the duff or something. 

edit: wait a second, i do now remember those photo's with the fan leaves, fingers like bloody sausages, and i'm not talking about chipolatas.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> SAD SAD SAD SAD HA HA YOUR FUCKING SHITTING ME YE................... IM NOT THE PRICK GOING BACK IN TIME LIKE MEN IN BLACK PULLING SHIT FROM BY GONE TIMES...GROW THE FUCK UP LAD AND GET YA DOG OUT FOR A RUN........ what a knobhead


You've only been a member for 9 months!


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude listen I've seen you around but I honestly don't know who you are or what the fuck you are talking about.


you told me he is a wanker...bet your shitting it now ya soft yorky girl


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've only been a member for 9 months!


yorky whats up....................will your shizz ever end


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude listen I've seen you around but I honestly don't know who you are or what the fuck you are talking about.


dude, never mind it is irrelevant .. i don't know you either LOL 

peace


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, the only photo i've seen where there was actually an RIU member in it, she was having to hold her belly in like there was no tomorrow, looked like a good few months up the duff or something.
> 
> edit: wait a second, i do now remember those photo's with the fan leaves, fingers like bloody sausages, and i'm not talking about chipolatas.


back to bed for you mr grumpy


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

miss troll, she got mitts like a dude that works in a chip shop, those guys always got big fat fingers
maybe the grease makes their fingers grow lol


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

bedtime........................nighty night shitters............... oh and you  x


----------



## unlucky (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miss troll, she got mitts like a dude that works in a chip shop, those guys always got big fat fingers
> maybe the grease makes their fingers grow lol



night night little one


----------



## tip top toker (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> back to bed for you mr grumpy


You know what they say about making assumptions  

Let me put it to you in a manner you might understand. You think that you are talking banter, seemingly 100% of people are telling you it's not banter, do you still think it's banter? Hence the autism statement. You do not seem to be able to understand anyones reactoin to your "banter" but can only focus on your own opinion of what is what. I am not saying it in jest or in a mokcing way, this is one of the key symptoms of autism, the inability to feel empathy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> will your shizz ever end


Will yours?



unlucky said:


> bedtime........................nighty night shitters............... oh and you  x


Without telling us how she manages to keep her 40 year old body looking so young,must be all the bullshit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

same shit different day. and other such clichés. 

morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

that muslamic ray gun shit is priceless. it's funny i was just having a chat to an indian roman catholic taxi driver just last night he was telling me that that asian birds love the muslims cos they've been circumcised and they are basically allowed to be bad lads, having several wives n that. ladies love a man who'll treat em mean. and sharia law their ass if they complain lmfbo


----------



## gaztoth (May 30, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miss troll, she got mitts like a dude that works in a chip shop, those guys always got big fat fingers
> maybe the grease makes their fingers grow lol


Hey shunkdoc howz things that angelheart was great mate,smoking now lol wipe out,wake and bakey
hows everyone


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

howdy all

carnt beleive you lot where still on unlucky most the night??? dont ya get bored of if it boys?

shes fucked up wit lies, said her sorrys so why keep it up??? it aint banter its boring................

pics of me plants today they are 10 days into flower n gottta get some clones of em TODAY sold 10 last night wrecked of me moobs for a g of W good shit.


----------



## twofast4u (May 30, 2012)

good morning


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

Sambo the ship is on its way


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sambo the ship is on its way


nice1 chedz i really apreciate that m8, u dont really do nuffing but drink nowdays do ya? il sort u some sleeping tabs if ya want or should be gettin some goooood hash il sort u a lil of that if ya like???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

How do peeps?....still at it last night i see, all im sayin is you gotta actualy care about sumut to give a fuck about it! hence my silence!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy all
> 
> carnt beleive you lot where still on unlucky most the night??? dont ya get bored of if it boys?
> 
> ...


your putting some hard work into getting that blow job aint you? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

how do all?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

hey mdb hows things mate? i fixed that air cooler. well for now anyway lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Eyup mate......


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

temps under control now or u having trouble still?
mine went up to 29 yest for hour. no real biggy i just popped window open.
just read the last shit load pages and seems aload interesting growing chat been happening, haha put aload english together n they rip shreds off each other. thought stoners were a mellow old bunch hahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

pucka me old mucker hows it going?
kiddo well i hope? unlucky on footy other day bet it was hard day in end esp how close it was.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> temps under control now or u having trouble still?
> mine went up to 29 yest for hour. no real biggy i just popped window open.
> just read the last shit load pages and seems aload interesting growing chat been happening, haha put aload english together n they rip shreds off each other. thought stoners were a mellow old bunch hahahaha


the temps came down by 10 deg f with in 2 hours just before i tried that air cooler. we had a nice breeze coming in the windows and its quite cloudy today so ive got to wait for another warm one to try it out. my veg temps have always been high even in winter


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pucka me old mucker hows it going?
> kiddo well i hope? unlucky on footy other day bet it was hard day in end esp how close it was.


All good cheers mate young uns doin real well he's a little fatty lol
propa gutted mate thought we'd done it!! .....oh well ya get used to it bein a blade lol
hows tricks your end fella?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

yeah all well here cheers matey. hoping for a good manager for lfc but seeing alot dodgy names going about lil worry really.
i want klopp dortmunds manager as he is a talented dude but looking like a mid table prem side manager for the job n he will b expected get in top four on a budget??? worrys indeedy.
other then that am loving this weather man, skirts n fittys everywhere. look forward school runs i tell thee hahahahah
got some exo other day and it been stitching me up. seems alot stronger then last few i got and been falling asleep on the sofas half way through a joint hahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

Nothin pukka???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Yeh you need some 1 decent gunna be a lot of weight on his shoulders mate.
same here mate weathers mint done nowt but drink smoke an eat meat lol for days ant been at work so lovin it even more.
had some of my exo last night after not havin none for a while must admit did a job on me aswell. think my jars are shit cos had nearly gone bone dry tho so i ant shut it right or its fucked still a nice smoke tho. you buy your or ya own mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nothin pukka???


Not sure yet chedz dont come to mine will find out an let you no mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not sure yet chedz dont come to mine will find out an let you no mate


Ok lad should deffo b there by tomoz if not today as i post early pm yesterday with ttt an ic3's lad


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Ok sound bruda if i send before 2pm its next day any later day after cant wait mate thank again!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

brought mine. it grown in brummie land. good hour or so by motor from me.
a lad from newusers neck the woods i get it from. he does the traveling i just get couple a week really from him.
230s an oz but it pisses over anything else going about at moment. my grow 6 - 8 wks away.
been alot cheese n bubblegum n t wreck going round here last couple weeks and its alls shit really bar bit i get. but as stated it ent cheap


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

the exo i get has b triple bagged at least them put in a chiller lunchbox n in fridge or garage or it stinks house out top to bottom. haha i love it. cured to perfection and covered in thc.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2012)

Cool cool mate i wish you get diff strains round here some times just always blues or sim did get some nice jacks other day just wernt strong a local lad crops his blues in a week or 2 hopin its as good as usauly easy best tastin ive had gunna get some for me boy sambo if its up to scratch!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ok sound bruda if i send before 2pm its next day any later day after cant wait mate thank again!!!!


Aint sure wot time it was now lad my heads uo in the cloads atm movin this lot haha must av been a good thousand oz sold round here last few weeks as every1 is holdin atm just had a fair package go london and its goin out but not how it usually does just waitin on this slh to dry up and ill be on it again haha ill try not lose the addy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> brought mine. it grown in brummie land. good hour or so by motor from me.
> a lad from newusers neck the woods i get it from. he does the traveling i just get couple a week really from him.
> 230s an oz but it pisses over anything else going about at moment. my grow 6 - 8 wks away.
> been alot cheese n bubblegum n t wreck going round here last couple weeks and its alls shit really bar bit i get. but as stated it ent cheap


£230 an oz! Fuck those 0.7g tenners for a game of soldiers.

I might just throw mine out to the highest bidder!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> brought mine. it grown in brummie land. good hour or so by motor from me.
> a lad from newusers neck the woods i get it from. he does the traveling i just get couple a week really from him.
> 230s an oz but it pisses over anything else going about at moment. my grow 6 - 8 wks away.
> been alot cheese n bubblegum n t wreck going round here last couple weeks and its alls shit really bar bit i get. but as stated it ent cheap


haha mdb ill not put a name on here lad but u sure it aint mine lol it gets sent down south in fair pakages lad ive a source in brum that puts it out ?????


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

i wood say tho u b hard pressed find beter weed. mayb as good a strain but these guys grow out love n everything cured for months man. it 2g a twenty here no smallers.
but then again i see some peeps pushing speed dried none cure standard weed at simular prices. worlds gone mad.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

mayb cheds it is a small world and a smaller growing world.
it available always tho and always exo. guess if his stock changes to pyscho n bsb over next month then could b from u hahah time will tell.
will b interesting to see. get clones that way too if i wanted. exo clones only tho


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mayb cheds it is a small world and a smaller growing world.
> it available always tho and always exo. guess if his stock changes to pyscho n bsb over next month then could b from u hahah time will tell.
> will b interesting to see. get clones that way too if i wanted. exo clones only tho


Werr u at lad send in pm my cuz knock all mine out and we only do exo lad the bsb got gifted out lad my cuz is from brum and his dad and nephew send it on its way to london and east mids and we knock out roughly 80 oz each every 6 weeks !! There is only a certain few that av the exo clones down here lad and believe me id deffo know who or know sum1 that does know if u av em from down these ends bru!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

i had a right laugh at a lad from graft yesterday, he was giving it the large saying there was a 'micro' grow of exo been done only a hundred ounces came to the toon and he managed to get 4 of them. then asked my gaffer if he wanted to swap a gram lmfbo slow down mr big time haha he in turn says you should speak to don, he'd got 4 strains and a lump of hash in the office. 

fuck weed snobs.


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

pm sent ................


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

thing is now adays so many peeps grow just for cash rather then wanting grow great weed. so many growers but u hard pressed find one with a soul or who sells wot they smoke. or even cures nowadays


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> thing is now adays so many peeps grow just for cash rather then wanting grow great weed. so many growers but u hard pressed find one with a soul or who sells wot they smoke. or even cures nowadays


Mine gets jared after 5 days hangin and kept in jar till sold in oz's i neva get jars back either lmao u can get 8 oz in the fuckers but its push haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

well like i said u never no then cheds. haha y u gotta b so far away then? bit selfish ent it to my needs off good weed


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well like i said u never no then cheds. haha y u gotta b so far away then? bit selfish ent it to my needs off good weed


wtf happenin lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

bit risky tho ent it os by mail. wot the damage on an oz hypotheticially haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

Watagwarn fuckers


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

coolio. will email u later on matey. sure got a spam from u somewhere hahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

Sausage haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

call me a para andy here but could you lot be any more blatant lol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

haha true as that. always delete few posts cheds save u hassles long run if thread monitored. dont want a banning


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> call me a para andy here but could you lot be any more blatant lol


Para andy lmfbo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

shame SSB aint around anymore word through the grapevine he was in line for a uk mod spot. could have been a riot


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mayb cheds it is a small world and a smaller growing world.
> it available always tho and always exo. guess if his stock changes to pyscho n bsb over next month then could b from u hahah time will tell.
> will b interesting to see. get clones that way too if i wanted. exo clones only tho


Definitely a small world out there, a m8 was chattin to sum1 the other night on SR about uk clones, turned out to be sambo lol! What's the chances o that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

pretty fuckin high i'd say lmao


----------



## gaztoth (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shame SSB aint around anymore word through the grapevine he was in line for a uk mod spot. could have been a riot


where has he went,shame would have been fun?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

heard a tale of a lad who got grassed and a forum was used as evidence in court. lad got years. doubt we'll see him again. he's still in touch though. 


if you think about it it's daft we all jailbait ourselves up but lets face it if the door goes through with the big red key and subsequent squad of nipple heads, RIU is the last of your worries eh.

probs for the best he'd have baned most of us for shits n giggles


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

He logged in just yesterday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

hahaha must have had a change of heart, did he post?


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

500 plants seized and 90 odd arrested in the uk. was just on the news..................hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

alot raids on at mo. my old town was done other week. was abit there also. haha some sneaky fuckers found it.
gutting for all


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> alot raids on at mo. my old town was done other week. was abit there also. haha some sneaky fuckers found it.
> gutting for all



yes defo...................its got me on the edge 4sure


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes defo...................its got me on the edge 4sure


they dont confiscate sun flowers lol. what are you growing is it that thc bomb?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 30, 2012)

b paranoid enough to not need worry wen they step up raids. trust no1 and dont post pics ya face on forums nor addy n no need worry. hahahaha
ooopps think to late for u unlucky they b at the door in no time hahaha. quick do a dragon n eat the entire set up hahahah


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shame SSB aint around anymore word through the grapevine he was in line for a uk mod spot. could have been a riot


he will be back he has his little breaks from riu, well he has done b4

blatant as fuck but who gives a fuck simples..............

me m8 went away for a week 1house got raided, he cleard the other 2 just in case, my finger print where all over the house that got raided it been 13days now they not have finger tested nefing ciuse i would have been raided also by now.......


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

dont count on it mate. they built a case with my mate and now he's looking at 2 to 5 years. they checked his text messages back 18 months. he was even having texts off peoples old number asking for price info ect.


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> dont count on it mate. they built a case with my mate and now he's looking at 2 to 5 years. they checked his text messages back 18 months. he was even having texts off peoples old number asking for price info ect.


Can the Cunts track us from this site, like if we post pics n shit??


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Can the Cunts track us from this site, like if we post pics n shit??


Only if they obtain a warrant for your ISP to hand over all information. No doubt GCHQ has the capability to track everything and anything, but not within a legal framework, nothing they'd obtain would be usable in court. 

The truth of the matter is the pop really ouldn't give two shits about folk with a handful of plants in their back room, they are concerned with the folk with 6 600w hps and 100 odd ounces of weed in the cupboard. In short i'm fine but there are a few guys on this thread who they would very much like to fuck up the arse. The police are out looking fo cannabis farms, not hobby grows.


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Only if they obtain a warrant for your ISP to hand over all information. No doubt GCHQ has the capability to track everything and anything, but not within a legal framework, nothing they'd obtain would be usable in court.
> 
> The truth of the matter is the pop really ouldn't give two shits about folk with a handful of plants in their back room, they are concerned with the folk with 6 600w hps and 100 odd ounces of weed in the cupboard. In short i'm fine but there are a few guys on this thread who they would very much like to fuck up the arse. The police are out looking fo cannabis farms, not hobby grows.


 Well two plants in the back garden should be fine then! I can sleep tonight!


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

Plants in your garden is a completely different issue.. They can arrest and convict you with barely a cost to themselves for that kind of thing and will happily do so. An indoor hobby grow is different though in that they have to spend a whole heap of money and man hours of which they are these days lacking in both, to investigate what could possibly turn out to be nothing. I have little sympathy for poeple caught growing in their back garden, all it takes is a correct position and a camera with a good lens and you're screwed. Cannabis is illegal to cultivate, so if you're gonna jsut stick it in the open for anyone to see, well you rather get what's coming to you.


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Plants in your garden is a completely different issue.. They can arrest and convict you with barely a cost to themselves for that kind of thing and will happily do so. An indoor hobby grow is different though in that they have to spend a whole heap of money and man hours of which they are these days lacking in both, to investigate what could possibly turn out to be nothing. I have little sympathy for poeple caught growing in their back garden, all it takes is a correct position and a camera with a good lens and you're screwed. Cannabis is illegal to cultivate, so if you're gonna jsut stick it in the open for anyone to see, well you rather get what's coming to you.


 Well there in a greenhouse atm soooo, well we'll see what happens!! Should be fine.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Can the Cunts track us from this site, like if we post pics n shit??


yeah if they wanted to. its easy to find out ip addresses you can even make a sign yourself here http://www.danasoft.com/
but like ttt said they wouldnt bother with small time growers its not worth the money it would cost them to find you


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, you could and shold be fine. Just stating that all of my reading and "knowledge" is based on the police being oced to investigate whether there is or is not a grow on, as opposed to simply having to take a photo from over the fence.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

stay away from smart phones tho cos they can get the gps data from it and they'll know exactly where your grow is

my silencer came back today. i havent connected it up yet tho cos ive been doing the daughters room out and my outlet pipe is a bit short. ill probably do it all in 2 weeks when i move the grow upstairs being as im having a new tent too


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, you could and shold be fine. Just stating that all of my reading and "knowledge" is based on the police being oced to investigate whether there is or is not a grow on, as opposed to simply having to take a photo from over the fence.


Yeah man thats true! You have a lot of knowledge about the police and how they do their shit! You must have a lot of growing experience! Cheers for the info man!


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> stay away from smart phones tho cos they can get the gps data from it and they'll know exactly where your grow is


Only if you're retarded enough not to turn off location services or alternatively remove the EXIF data  Absolutely NOTHING wrong with using you phone to take your photos. It's no different than people knowing you're smoking your own homegrown, all it takes is a little common sense and they're none the wiser 



haz102 said:


> Yeah man thats true! You have a lot of knowledge about the police and how they do their shit! You must have a lot of growing experience! Cheers for the info man!


And no, only about 3 years of growing on a very very small scale. I just read everything i can especially when it is with regard to something related to what i'm doing, add on top of that a family of lawyers and as such dinner time conversation at home is based on nothing but politics and law. My mother despairs, she just wants someone to talk to about polka dot shoes. Me and my brother and father will just sit there talking about the mot recent legal precedent or a case in the news or the legalities and such of this or that. Just to blow my own trumpet a bit, but while i waste my life away in a kicthen or drinking beer or getting high, i am ridiculously brainy. My mother despairs about that as well, i could have very easily gotten into oxford or cambridge, but i figured fuck that and became a fish monger instead


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> stay away from smart phones tho cos they can get the gps data from it and they'll know exactly where your grow is


Yeah man I just post through my laptop! I might consider in using one of the IP address changing programs when I post!


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

a lot of people havent got any common sense tho. im still too scared to upload any photos of my grow. ive never even taken a photo


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Yeah man I just post through my laptop! I might consider in using one of the IP address changing programs when I post!


No, the issue is that with smart phones, unless you turn off the feature, the GPS location is stored within the EXIF data of the photograph, meaning that unless it is removed, then no matter where the photo is or how it is uploaded etc, the GPS coordinates are included with the photo so anyone who uses an exif reader can learn where the photo was taken. It's advertised as some fancy method of sharing your location with friends and storing memories, but it is for nothing mroe than monitering you.

So unless you had GPS location stuff disabled on the smartphone, uploading through your laptop changed nothing, your location is obtainable by anyone who is able to view the photo. They can also then learn the type of phone, even the serial number of your phone.


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> And no, only about 3 years of growing on a very very small scale. I just read everything i can especially when it is with regard to something related to what i'm doing, add on top of that a family of lawyers and as such dinner time conversation at home is based on nothing but politics and law. My mother despairs, she just wants someone to talk to about polka dot shoes. Me and my brother and father will just sit there talking about the mot recent legal precedent or a case in the news or the legalities and such of this or that. Just to blow my own trumpet a bit, but while i waste my life away in a kicthen or drinking beer or getting high, i am ridiculously brainy. My mother despairs about that as well, i could have very easily gotten into oxford or cambridge, but i figured fuck that and became a fish monger instead


Haha oh right man! I assumed you were one of those people who have been growing for like 30 years or something! I also do a lot of reading into laws and stuff about cannabis, just expanding my knowledge every time!


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Haha oh right man! I assumed you were one of those people who have been growing for like 30 years or something! I also do a lot of reading into laws and stuff about cannabis, just expanding my knowledge every time!


Nope, i'm just some 23 year odl with too much time on his hands. I'll often be found in the abth reading various law books be it on adminstrative law, human rights law, land law, common law, tort law, you name it i'll read it.


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they dont confiscate sun flowers lol. what are you growing is it that thc bomb?


ye got some flower bombs down...........


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> b paranoid enough to not need worry wen they step up raids. trust no1 and dont post pics ya face on forums nor addy n no need worry. hahahaha
> ooopps think to late for u unlucky they b at the door in no time hahaha. quick do a dragon n eat the entire set up hahahah



pmsl......... ive had training.......i can soon disappear in the jungle


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Only if they obtain a warrant for your ISP to hand over all information. No doubt GCHQ has the capability to track everything and anything, but not within a legal framework, nothing they'd obtain would be usable in court.
> 
> The truth of the matter is the pop really ouldn't give two shits about folk with a handful of plants in their back room, they are concerned with the folk with 6 600w hps and 100 odd ounces of weed in the cupboard. In short i'm fine but there are a few guys on this thread who they would very much like to fuck up the arse. The police are out looking fo cannabis farms, not hobby grows.


lol honest its a hobby lmao !! Said in a weak black country vioce haha


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

i will be ok as i only kill the feckers


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i will be ok as i only kill the feckers


Erm, no...  That would be like cutting the stem of all your plants the moment you hear the police kicking the front door in and trying to argue that because their stems were cut they were dead and as such you can't have been cultivating cannabis


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Erm, no...  That would be like cutting the stem of all your plants the moment you hear the police kicking the front door in and trying to argue that because their stems were cut they were dead and as such you can't have been cultivating cannabis



yes i like it .....................


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

Aye, i like that idea as well  But if only. But alas if they even found a dead seedling in your compost heap they could legally charge you with cultivation  although i'm still a bit foggy on the law with this regard, i don't think it's even possible to claim that a seedling found in your garden was nothin to do with you or that you knew it was a cannabis plant. Something i do need to read up on though, else i'm going round to Chequers and hiding a few seeds in an out of the way flower bed and getting the PM nicked and booted out of office! 

Now that i use that example, i think it must as such be unlawful for them to charge you for having a plant in your garden unless they can prove there is no way you didn't know about it and keep it there, but even then take a look at the canadian maple, almost identical to a vegging cannabis plant, hmmmm, this really has me wondering now. Either they cannot arrest and convict me should i claim no knowledge of it being in my garden or being a cannabis plant, or i can get the prime minister arrested. FUCK YES! Anyone with a local politician in the vicinity, start chucking some seeds over their wall!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 30, 2012)

Tt ur a mad cunt lad ill give u that hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2012)

My mind works in rather special ways. Doesn't detract from the validity of my pondering though  Saying that i am due for a psychological evaluation wihtin the next few weeks, of my own accord, i've a sneaky feeling i'm slightly autistic  I'm to much of a fuck head not to have something not quite right with me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> he will be back he has his little breaks from riu, well he has done b4
> blatant as fuck but who gives a fuck simples..............
> me m8 went away for a week 1house got raided, he cleard the other 2 just in case, my finger print where all over the house that got raided it been 13days now they not have finger tested nefing ciuse i would have been raided also by now.......


sounds like a lucky escape to me man. you know me in for a penny in for a pound, i just don't like daft risk. it' the para in me, i'd be tempted to clean shop too if i were you.
touch my cock i've never been nicked they don't have my DNA. that's what fucks you hard evidence. i've known a lad got done for prints on panda film. he was working in the hydro shop and measured the fucking stuff out. had previous they lifted someone took prints lifted the lad in the shop and he got done for a half ounce percy.

nea sweat obv but now he's on record and in the mix. not saying you should move to spain or owt but be vigilant. i've got a lot to lose, i'm more para than most. 

cheapo thin vynl gloves you can still get prints through. and as i said RIU wont delete owt so the damage is done unless you change everything................


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

is it legal in the uk to sell growing aquipment and seeds in the same shop ?


----------



## mrt1980 (May 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is it legal in the uk to sell growing aquipment and seeds in the same shop ?


yeah i think so. i saw a program on it a few weeks ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

they don't in the toon. 'm working on getting breederboutique in the local headshop. was going to take testers to sweeten the lad but i fuckin seeded it all didn't I. probs still will.


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

im not sure as i get my seeds from many a shop in the uk and some sell the 2 hush hush and others have 2shops splitting the 2, hell one as a shop at either end of the steet


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they don't in the toon. 'm working on getting breederboutique in the local headshop. was going to take testers to sweeten the lad but i fuckin seeded it all didn't I. probs still will.


sorry about that, bet that was a shocker on chop chop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

most shops provide the equipment for the first crop etc and take a cut there on so they don't flog pips to keep the distance. is what i should have said. get chatty with the grow shop lads you should be able to get owt you need. cost negotiable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> sorry about that, bet that was a shocker on chop chop



knew it was coming kinda. just meant some pheno's got hit that i didn't want, one in particular. my mate said it smelled like dog shit. 

one of those things. lesson learned.


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> knew it was coming kinda. just meant some pheno's got hit that i didn't want, one in particular. my mate said it smelled like dog shit.
> 
> one of those things. lesson learned.


pmsl......... like dog shit defo made me inhale coffee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

yeah i didn't know whether to be happy about it or not  it got hashed and the pips flushed. still Chrystal like. 

been making hash with dry ice last week, so much fun that shit[video=vimeo;43114064]https://vimeo.com/43114064[/video]

i'm high as fuck n thinking tomorrows going to be evil unless i pack in now.


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

ha ha very funny .............. did you make hash from the full grow ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

naaa just a couple of ounces but when i've picked the pips from the pheno's i wanted to cross there'll be another run. dry ice is hard to come by so it'll probably be bubble bags, less yield and more work but we'll see. might be able to sweet talk my lass into getting some more. i call her khalisi mother of fucking dragons.... 

right night night or i'll no be any good for grft


----------



## unlucky (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> naaa just a couple of ounces but when i've picked the pips from the pheno's i wanted to cross there'll be another run. dry ice is hard to come by so it'll probably be bubble bags, less yield and more work but we'll see. might be able to sweet talk my lass into getting some more. i call her khalisi mother of fucking dragons....
> 
> right night night or i'll no be any good for grft


he he ok night night don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

normally i'd stay up but i'm calming it midweek. fuck those who give you shit. take as you find.

laters.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

well thanks Don n MG thats really put my mind at rest but i say FUCK em let em come what will be will be!!!

and fuck spain south africa with a very rich friend sounds like a better option lol



aint NO fucking way im clearing these out just on a para, like i say FUCK em let em come i dont care n no i aint pissed ive just woke up lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

fuck im bored of palmela n her 5 sisters split wit the missus near 3months now, aint really a club person but i need to find me a women.............. 7wks and ill av a nice wack of mullar couple of brasses me finks at least they do as they told lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

epic day off happening.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

ur up early don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

late going to bed. feel a bit rough. already done m work emails so just going to chill today


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> late going to bed. feel a bit rough. already done m work emails so just going to chill today


i was mashed yday fell asleep on a bus and fuck nos how fell out me seat proper hurt me shoulder n knee, ended up going sleep/passing out bout 7pm n been up since 3am

u got a nice chilled day today then m8 nice..............

ne1 ever tried snuff? sniffing tobbaco? i got it for the plane but i love the stuff got some good shit tho the low grade snuffs are nasty i got menthol Mc Chrystals its actually made in the uk but i guess there's not much of market for it here.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Shit the bed lads??! Mmmooooorrrrnnnniiiiggggg


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

Lol, fell outta ur seat, loved to of seen that. Grows lookin good m8
Tell me this, what's that old Swazi stuff like over in SA, got some in the post to keep me tokin for a while


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, fell outta ur seat, loved to of seen that. Grows lookin good m8
> Tell me this, what's that old Swazi stuff like over in SA, got some in the post to keep me tokin for a while


the swazi looks alot like our commercial/brick weed smells a little better and if u got the patience to pick out all the stems and few seeds then it dusnt smoke to sad has a nice uppy high.

but its no exo,pychosis,liver lmao

smokeable mg tho m8.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Shit the bed lads??! Mmmooooorrrrnnnniiiiggggg


morning shitface u off to work????


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

Well unfortunately I ain't got my hands on no PROPER exo, physco or livers yet as u well know lol, so it's goina have to do, if it no good it'll not be hard to get my money back for it


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Well unfortunately I ain't got my hands on no PROPER exo, physco or livers yet as u well know lol, so it's goina have to do, if it no good it'll not be hard to get my money back for it


thats was your pal on SR who was asking for clones im taking today but like i say im done with dishing em out for free....................


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

Dont expect u to m8, well sort something out for it in exchange, bitcoins, bit of smoke, whatever m8, let me know


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> morning shitface u off to work????


Im here lol unfurtunatly still no awake properly big fat greasy breakfast here we come


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im here lol unfurtunatly still no awake properly big fat greasy breakfast here we come


u lucky bastard im starving....................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats was your pal on SR who was asking for clones im taking today but like i say im done with dishing em out for free....................


And heres me thinkin we were freinds lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u lucky bastard im starving....................


Yo its gonna take me that to stop my eyes from stickin together haha sambs ttt pukka ic3 you should av ya ting today enjoy openin lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

now thats what u call a keyring lolol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> now thats what u call a keyring lolol
> 
> View attachment 2192536


Lol it looks like ma nans toe nail rofl !!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

its a lions tooth ya twat lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

i got alot of shit due from ol postie lololol

[video=youtube;AHfddvbKb4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHfddvbKb4w[/video]


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (May 31, 2012)

I know I am not a UK grower but I felt that I needed to post something after seeing the carpenters song randomly posted from youtube.

here is the good version 

[video=youtube;j-EvQbaHblI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-EvQbaHblI[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

fuck the carpenters i just want me postman to hurry his arse up!

she was fucking her brother and starved herself to death anyway.................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the carpenters i just want me postman to hurry his arse up!
> 
> she was fucking her brother and starved herself to death anyway.................


Thought the postman was menna be early ay sambs lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Thought the postman was menna be early ay sambs lmao


my lazy cunting wanker of a postie don't turn up till 10.30 the earliest the lazy prick!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Lmfao oh deary me id av to bollock the cunt straight up haha let me guess your waitin at the door ready to bite the wankers fingers lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao oh deary me id av to bollock the cunt straight up haha let me guess your waitin at the door ready to bite the wankers fingers lmfao


u got it m8, aint just ur gift i got 3 diff types of hash due and some pills.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for that chedz really apreciate that m8........

was a piece of piss to get into tho, im a pro lololol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

No probs big man knew it would get there lad hope it does ya brains in lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No probs big man knew it would get there lad hope it does ya brains in lmfao


1 smells very nice the other shitty like it needs a months cure but the colour is nice.

thanks again m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Thats the bsb bang it in a jar lad av nt a clue wot its like hence the exo and pysco mix in there lmfao dont ask i mixed the 2 up on accident lmfao


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Thats the bsb bang it in a jar lad av nt a clue wot its like hence the exo and pysco mix in there lmfao dont ask i mixed the 2 up on accident lmfao


What's bsb?


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

fink chedz is working i could be wrong but i think its a strain made by ttt with blackrose n something else???


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Its ttt's black sour bubble x black rose baklawa!!


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Its ttt's black sour bubble x black rose baklawa!!


For that I'd demand a sample myself but I'm still kind of in between houses, the new house is full of painters and landlords and stuff, oh and I've forgotten my new postcode


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

OK question for the veterans: what are your top anti-stink tips for avoiding being snitched by posh disapproving neighbours to cops? You can't all live in dodgy neighbourhoods where the smell of weed smoke is more common than the smell of exhaust smoke - some of you must succeed in pretending to be respectable members of society  All I've come up with so far is: (1) don't smoke (out of the question); (2) smoke indoors then get chucked out for making a new house smell like a cannabis cafe, or (3) smoke in the teeny garden and wave cheerily at all the horrified old ladies peering out of their bedroom windows into said teeny garden. None of the above really appeal. In the summer in particular, when you can smell a puff for miles around, how identifiable would I be as the neighbourhood pothead?


----------



## 00ashoo (May 31, 2012)

baklawa said:


> OK question for the veterans: what are your top anti-stink tips for avoiding being snitched by posh disapproving neighbours to cops? You can't all live in dodgy neighbourhoods where the smell of weed smoke is more common than the smell of exhaust smoke - some of you must succeed in pretending to be respectable members of society  All I've come up with so far is: (1) don't smoke (out of the question); (2) smoke indoors then get chucked out for making a new house smell like a cannabis cafe, or (3) smoke in the teeny garden and wave cheerily at all the horrified old ladies peering out of their bedroom windows into said teeny garden. None of the above really appeal. In the summer in particular, when you can smell a puff for miles around, how identifiable would I be as the neighbourhood pothead?


get a vaporizer,
barely smells in the air at all , dosent make your clothes smell after, there real sneaky and get you high as pie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is it legal in the uk to sell growing aquipment and seeds in the same shop ?


Not cannabis seeds and growing kit in the same shop no.

Something along the lines of inciting to cultivate,ask Tip Top.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

baklawa said:


> OK question for the veterans: what are your top anti-stink tips for avoiding being snitched by posh disapproving neighbours to cops? You can't all live in dodgy neighbourhoods where the smell of weed smoke is more common than the smell of exhaust smoke - some of you must succeed in pretending to be respectable members of society  All I've come up with so far is: (1) don't smoke (out of the question); (2) smoke indoors then get chucked out for making a new house smell like a cannabis cafe, or (3) smoke in the teeny garden and wave cheerily at all the horrified old ladies peering out of their bedroom windows into said teeny garden. None of the above really appeal. In the summer in particular, when you can smell a puff for miles around, how identifiable would I be as the neighbourhood pothead?


fortunatly i live in the dodgy place. if i walk up the shops i smell someone smoking it atleast 3 times on the way.

i re-potted one of my plants last night into cheep soil and i saw a little white moth fly thing climb out. i killed it but then i noticed another 1 flying around a few mins later. does anyone know what they are and if they'd eat my plants?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

baklawa said:


> OK question for the veterans: what are your top anti-stink tips for avoiding being snitched by posh disapproving neighbours to cops? You can't all live in dodgy neighbourhoods where the smell of weed smoke is more common than the smell of exhaust smoke - some of you must succeed in pretending to be respectable members of society  All I've come up with so far is: (1) don't smoke (out of the question); (2) smoke indoors then get chucked out for making a new house smell like a cannabis cafe, or (3) smoke in the teeny garden and wave cheerily at all the horrified old ladies peering out of their bedroom windows into said teeny garden. None of the above really appeal. In the summer in particular, when you can smell a puff for miles around, how identifiable would I be as the neighbourhood pothead?



I have one of these vapourisers and I use it in the cinema,hotel rooms,trains. It's the cheapest on the market and gets me twice as baked on half as much product!
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=382ab3fd61373e1d2c02702e9a31446b


----------



## W Dragon (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have one of these vapourisers and I use it in the cinema,hotel rooms,trains. It's the cheapest on the market and gets me twice as baked on half as much product!
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=382ab3fd61373e1d2c02702e9a31446b


Hey yorkie just had a look at that little vape is that the complete article there mate or do you have to add extra pieces to it before you use it to smoke? when I first opened the link my first thought was a car lighter lol looks very small without another object next it to for size comparison.
I've been thinking for a while it's time to try one but couldn't justify the £300 to myself being a joint man, If you really think it's worth the money? I'll get one for myself when I chop next just incase I don't like it then it won't matter as it'll be free really as it won't be outta my normal money, cheers mate.


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

Sigh. Why won't the postie bring me something exciting


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sigh. Why won't the postie bring me something exciting


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Tonykenton (May 31, 2012)

We pay 180 for all right green 200 for mint green and for some reason blueberry and blue cheese can go for 220 an oz people love it up newcastle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Hey yorkie just had a look at that little vape is that the complete article there mate or do you have to add extra pieces to it before you use it to smoke? when I first opened the link my first thought was a car lighter lol looks very small without another object next it to for size comparison.
> I've been thinking for a while it's time to try one but couldn't justify the £300 to myself being a joint man, If you really think it's worth the money? I'll get one for myself when I chop next just incase I don't like it then it won't matter as it'll be free really as it won't be outta my normal money, cheers mate.


Yep that's pretty much it other than the power cable but you can get rechargeable battery packs for them, I put it inside an empty McDonald's large milkshake cup with the battery pack and replace the tube with the McDonald's straw and sit in the cinema vaping away! 



Nokia E63 as a size reference.


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

Vaporizer sounds cool, actually fits in perfectly with my planned New House New Lungs initiative  But weed without tobacco? 

Hmm no actually it sounds ideal. Apart from the fact that I LIKE SMOKING DAMMIT!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sigh. Why won't the postie bring me something exciting





baklawa said:


> Be careful what you wish for


Eye, you want to get yourself one of them Urban Ninja thingy's that Baklawa has round her way!


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep that's pretty much it other than the power cable but you can get rechargeable battery packs for them, I put it inside an empty McDonald's large milkshake cup with the battery pack and replace the tube with the McDonald's straw and sit in the cinema vaping away!


That's it, you're officially superhuman  Anyway round here I can grab one before I flee town forever at dawn?


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

2nd one in about a month that looks like it might not turn up, and apparently no smelly smelly, has me a little para  stop reading my mail!


----------



## W Dragon (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep that's pretty much it other than the power cable but you can get rechargeable battery packs for them, I put it inside an empty McDonald's large milkshake cup with the battery pack and replace the tube with the McDonald's straw and sit in the cinema vaping away!
> 
> View attachment 2192750
> 
> Nokia E63 as a size reference.



Cheers mate!!! I'm liking the look of that, I'll get one in a couple of weeks, that really is quiet small and looks a hell of a lot simpler than the others I was looking at in the past.
lmao sitting in the cinema with a maccy d's drink smoking away sound like a much better way to watch a film, I usually have a joint on the way and then spend a small fortune on the pick n mix with a few other munchies, turns into an expensive night when it only lasts about 2hrs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

Tip Top where's the best place to get hold of a new (ish) edition of "Blacks" at a reasonable price?

Or do you think I could torrent a copy?


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

I just torrented some pdfs. Not much point of buying it though, it can give you some insight into various older definitions, but at the end of the day that is the American legal dictionary, and is as such rather irrelevant over here. I think that if it was with regard to going to court you'd want the oxford dictionary of law possibly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just torrented some pdfs. Not much point of buying it though, it can give you some insight into various older definitions, but at the end of the day that is the American legal dictionary, and is as such rather irrelevant over here. I think that if it was with regard to going to court you'd want the oxford dictionary of law possibly.


I want to study common law a little further.
Cheers for the heads up mate, I'll get on it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 31, 2012)

Yorky how much can you fit in that thing an how longs it last? looks spot on mate just thinkin could get smelly havin to top up specialy with the blues lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2012)

Eazy guys no net till next week forgot to pay bill duh!
Started flushing me donkey dik last night seems ready like 80% orange hairs but don't smell propper weedey I gussa that's the nutes and ell sttart getiin better flushin em out

Ttt got the lead mate wrong one like thaqts far to big mong hahaha

Anyways I'm on mates blackberry and it suks ass typin

Peace.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky how much can you fit in that thing an how longs it last? looks spot on mate just thinkin could get smelly havin to top up specialy with the blues lol


Well the best way to use it is to make sure that your product is absolutely bone dry and grind it into as fine a dust as you can,this creates a greater air/surface area ratio making the vaping more efficient.

If ground into a dust you could probably get about a 1/2gram maximum in it but if you try to cane that in one sitting you'll be planted on your arse scratching your fried head! 
A large bong scoop worth will get you about 6 good long tokes before it's done, using it like that will get you more mashed than a good joint but uses about a third of the gear.

It's quite a simple piece of kit.
Essentially it's a copper cylinder with holes in the bottom that you fill with herb then cover with a gauze,the copper cylinder warms up to the set digital temp then you suck through the tube forcing air into the bottom of the cylinder that gets warmed up with the herb and out through the tube letting you breath in the vapourised resin.



I stopped smoking cigs 4 years ago and I've been hitting this since, I also have a glass bubble pipe for the quick hits though because the vape IS stronger but it takes a little longer for it to get you there. 

I can get to the point of drooling into the sofa with about a 1/2g of good herb with the vape though.
Comparing the effects of vaping to the effects of smoking is like comparing eating it to smoking it if that put's it into perspective?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

Fuck knows what this bud I got last night is but it smells like Christmas cake and Cinnamon!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

And I've taken the apical tips from my sativa dom lanky phenos,I had no choice to be honest I've got about 4 feet of vertical space left in the veg tent!



Soon to be mothers!

Still dying to see a photo of dad Tip Top,these fan leaves on lanky are getting bigger and longer by the day!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Cheers mate!!! I'm liking the look of that, I'll get one in a couple of weeks, that really is quiet small and looks a hell of a lot simpler than the others I was looking at in the past.
> lmao sitting in the cinema with a maccy d's drink smoking away sound like a much better way to watch a film, I usually have a joint on the way and then spend a small fortune on the pick n mix with a few other munchies, turns into an expensive night when it only lasts about 2hrs.


We go to Tesco Express on the way and fill her handbag with Haribo and Minstrels.
Fuck paying cinema prices for a munch,£4 for a large popcorn? Yeah right, I'm full of them tricks me!


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, you want to get yourself one of them Urban Ninja thingy's that Baklawa has round her way!


Yep Baklawa nearly decided against moving house because of her U.Ninja =) The sacrifices one makes for ones kids eh


----------



## baklawa (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have one of these vapourisers and I use it in the cinema,hotel rooms,trains. It's the cheapest on the market and gets me twice as baked on half as much product!
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=382ab3fd61373e1d2c02702e9a31446b


OK - convinced - but how long do these dudes take to deliver?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2012)

baklawa said:


> OK - convinced - but how long do these dudes take to deliver?


Next day if you order before 3.30pm I think (defo on seed orders), I paid them £12 for them to send mine to me by private courier so I could have it by 9.00am the next morning and I ordered it at around 4.00pm I think.

Give them a ring,they're all sound guys and usually have some crazy Dubstep blasting in the office in the background!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Ttt nothin lad??? Ic3 nothin lad???


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

Well so long as IM has nothing yet either that slightly puts my mind at ease, nadda for me yet though  damned postie ruining my weekend plans. Had a tiny toothpick size joint of amnesia haze in the garden out front with the street cleaner after work and it was good enough that i figured i'd buy an 8th just in case it shouldn't turn up.

I bought a spare phone battery and that took 2 days from being dispatched to arrive when posted first class. fingers crossed!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well so long as IM has nothing yet either that slightly puts my mind at ease, nadda for me yet though  damned postie ruining my weekend plans. Had a tiny toothpick size joint of amnesia haze in the garden out front with the street cleaner after work and it was good enough that i figured i'd buy an 8th just in case it shouldn't turn up.


U had any mail come at all today???


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

Aye, post is getting through and the mail man is turning up. although something else posted on tuesday arrived on wednesday. Both 1st class standard.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Has he been today?? And if so wen was the mail u recieved sent to you mate??


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

HE did indeed come today. The mail was sent on tuesday.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> HE did indeed come today. The mail was sent on tuesday.


My maik was sent in the day tues but it was after 2pm on my reckonin and pukka got his so i cant see why yours donna get there the same as ic3's package the package was absolutly smell proof so i cant see why it wont arrive lad


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

aint we had ne numptys in here recently i can i wind up? another vods a couple of bombs n i think il be in the mood lol

scrap that we need to attract more females to the thread every1 nos i grow the best weed, rip u all to shit and i got a 9inch cock............

lmfao


----------



## Griffta (May 31, 2012)

see sambo's still a fat bullshitter...  easy all


----------



## 3eyes (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint we had ne numptys in here recently i can i wind up? another vods a couple of bombs n i think il be in the mood lol
> 
> scrap that we need to attract more females to the thread every1 nos i grow the best weed, rip u all to shit and i got a 9inch cock............
> 
> lmfao



9" knob is a good thing to have but unless you got a bird to stick it in it's pretty much useless lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Griffta said:


> see sambo's still a fat bullshitter...  easy all


NO bullshitt in that post m8 lol

but 3eyes is tooo fucking right...........


----------



## weddy (May 31, 2012)

im panicking! i moved to cornwall, had a good supply to last until i could set up a grow or meet a dealer, a week in i cant find my stash! i had it bagged up in week bags and i think i left 5 bags in my old place D:
im freakin out !!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

weddy said:


> im panicking! i moved to cornwall, had a good supply to last until i could set up a grow or meet a dealer, a week in i cant find my stash! i had it bagged up in week bags and i think i left 5 bags in my old place D:
> im freakin out !!


well carry on freaking ya fucking freak.....................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

weddy said:


> im panicking! i moved to cornwall, had a good supply to last until i could set up a grow or meet a dealer, a week in i cant find my stash! i had it bagged up in week bags and i think i left 5 bags in my old place D:
> im freakin out !!


that is of course unless ya female size 8-12 max than maybe we could sort something........................ lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Haha sambo ya fat ginger scottish cunt lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha sambo ya fat ginger scottish cunt lmao


lmao............... ur a prick u no im not exactly mr tubs or ginger or scottish lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

U lieing bastard haha ok not scottish but your still a fat ugly ginger freak lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U lieing bastard haha ok not scottish but your still a fat ugly ginger freak lmfao


im shaved to a no 0 u brummie twat never had a ginger hair in me life well maybe in me mouth the ex missus was a ginger lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Lol stop it now sambo your killin me hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

i seen your girly thin hands in the pics chedz what u weigh m8 6-7 stone lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol stop it now sambo your killin me hahaha



fucking no1 else to have a laugh with m8 its dead 2night hay............


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah lad has bin for the last week or so we need sum newbs in da house or cunts like unlucky haha atleast it livens the place up a little lmfao how was the cheese/psycho or ya not bothered yet as your hittin the class a's haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah lad has bin for the last week or so we need sum newbs in da house or cunts like unlucky haha atleast it livens the place up a little lmfao how was the cheese/psycho or ya not bothered yet as your hittin the class a's haha


u no me too well i fink bro yeah im sniffing n drinking i aint even touched it yet geezer...................

like i say tho 1 bag smelt the part the other not and thats no disrespect to the breeder of bsb just another seed strain that takes 1 months cure to get any flavour or smell back, still i like the colour tho


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u no me too well i fink bro yeah im sniffing n drinking i aint even touched it yet geezer...................
> 
> like i say tho 1 bag smelt the part the other not and thats no disrespect to the breeder of bsb just another seed strain that takes 1 months cure to get any flavour or smell back, still i like the colour tho


Cure the cunt it is then haha yh lad u drink and sniff is a no brainer if your wantin to wind knobheads up lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

apart from fingerzs slh which i will add is a old clone, im yet to find ANY seed strain that dont need that cure the clone onlys smell like they do just on a 5-7day dry.............


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cure the cunt it is then haha yh lad u drink and sniff is a no brainer if your wantin to wind knobheads up lmfao


only knobhead on 2night is you and i could manage u on class As Bs and Cs lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> only knobhead on 2night is you and i could manage u on class As Bs and Cs lmao


Fuck off ginger u only know the abc ya sausage haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

u not going away on this harvest then chedz??? newhere nice?


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

FUCKING LIGHTWEIGHTS what has become of the uk thread................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Haha sambo u jocky thought id legged it da ya lmao na lad not until july and a little break for me then full swing again im gonna try push 2 out befor chrimbo then haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> apart from fingerzs slh which i will add is a old clone, im yet to find ANY seed strain that dont need that cure the clone onlys smell like they do just on a 5-7day dry.............


the las slh is cracking. i really liked it. makes a nice change that stuff.


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 31, 2012)

10 days old and goin good XD


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> 10 days old and goin good XD
> 
> View attachment 2193484View attachment 2193485View attachment 2193486



yeah but ya names frenchy nowt good bout that gayboy!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

10days learning n u could do this lmao


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 31, 2012)

ok then. thought this was a good place to update my grow but guess not.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> ok then. thought this was a good place to update my grow but guess not.


ur called frenchy we are the UK thread nefing even sounding french aint gonna get a good reply not whilst im on watch lmao


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 31, 2012)

im fucking northern irish you twat


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> im fucking northern irish you twat


now thats better ur a bomb making fucker just like MG


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

chill out frenchyboy lmao


----------



## Frenchy1000 (May 31, 2012)

m8. i have just came back to this forum and that was a bit agressive lol for like the second reply since gettin back.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Rofl sambo you mad cunt lmfao a bomb makin cunt i like ya ginger bollocked square headed freak haha


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

thats friendly here frenchy. u will need a thick skin 1st few days here but they good bunch at heart haha, after u get through a lil ribbing.


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> m8. i have just came back to this forum and that was a bit agressive lol for like the second reply since gettin back.


That'll teach you to be such an ambiguous noddy when it comes to your name 

[video=youtube_share;Qx49T5WJ3vI]http://youtu.be/Qx49T5WJ3vI[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> m8. i have just came back to this forum and that was a bit agressive lol for like the second reply since gettin back.


Shit did i just read your reply correctly lol u need balls of steal in here u cunt some how i think your lost alittle haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Fuck me yow lot just woke up for the night shift or summet haha its ok boys sambo is on voddy's and charlie the sausage is just roundin em up lmfao


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Shit did i just read your reply correctly lol u need balls of steal in here u cunt some how i think your lost alittle haha



lips silly not balls ...........


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> m8. i have just came back to this forum and that was a bit agressive lol for like the second reply since gettin back.


you thinking of getting 4plants on the go..........


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Fuck me and the dragon appears haha were ya been unlucky dont tell me tendin ya 600 plants lmfao rofl


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

Frenchy1000 said:


> im fucking northern irish you twat


whale oil beef hooked..................... your bragging over that ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lips silly not balls ...........


And no i was correct the first time BALLS !! for u an all


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me and the dragon appears haha were ya been unlucky dont tell me tendin ya 600 plants lmfao rofl



shut up pin dick................... get back to your 900 0z from one twig....................


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And no i was correct the first time BALLS !! for u an all


ive none and thats still more than you...pin dick.............. stinky cheese pin dick...............


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Haha sambo were ya gone lad we all know you ve an acorn as a knob lad but they do tend to grow into oak trees lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive none and thats still more than you...pin dick.............. stinky cheese pin dick...............


As above ya knob head


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

my moneys on unlucky having the biggest dick out the lot yas


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

how are all you happy uk growers..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Hahaha mdb u could be right then i could chin it lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how are all you happy uk growers..............


Fuckin sweet well i will be wen this slh drys the fuckin thing haha


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

grow up girls.....................


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin sweet well i will be wen this slh drys the fuckin thing haha


you use canna dont you ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 31, 2012)

Na piss lmfao yh and canna lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

I'm dying. I foolishly joked to a friend that i was going to eat all the squid in his freezer man vs food style, and so after getting off the train and walking into his chip shop he just started deep frying battered squid rings non stop for about 3 hours. Must have eaten a good few kilo's of oily batter, not to mention i was pigging at all the scraps  Heart...complaining...owwww.


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na piss lmfao yh and canna lol


hhmmmmmmmmmm ..................................


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm dying. I foolishly joked to a friend that i was going to eat all the squid in his freezer man vs food style, and so after getting off the train and walking into his chip shop he just started deep frying battered squid rings non stop for about 3 hours. Must have eaten a good few kilo's of oily batter, not to mention i was pigging at all the scraps  Heart...complaining...owwww.


i just threw up a bit then lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i just threw up a bit then lmao


 was close to it and have been for the past 5 hours 

I dp rather want to try deep frying tomato ketchup or chilli sauce or such. Just freeze it down to real cold in blocks on sticks, and then batter it and deep fry  Would be epic


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

go on ttt grab some cream cakes n puke up haha. ttt vs sick


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not cannabis seeds and growing kit in the same shop no.
> 
> Something along the lines of inciting to cultivate,ask Tip Top.


hhhhmmm ok thankyou


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> was close to it and have been for the past 5 hours


im a fucker for saying im going to do something and then regret it. i after giving up green for 3 or 4 months i challenged a mate to bottle and buckets. we had them while watching that 127 hours and i nearly spewed when he was cutting his arm off


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me and the dragon appears haha were ya been unlucky dont tell me tendin ya 600 plants lmfao rofl


........................................ 4sure


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> go on ttt grab some cream cakes n puke up haha. ttt vs sick


I have a knack these days of stuffing myself to the brim, but havn't been sick from food in a long long time. Last time was when i was 10 and i ate a box of roses and then sat in the abcklwards facing seats of an estate car in the bruning sunshine. Whoops 

I just tend to either starve myself or stuff myself. A fortnight ago while a friend had maybe 5 or 6, i ate an entire big packet of ceam crackers and a big pack of boursin in about 20 minutes


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

look even with my internet skills i could not pull up the same pics of the same girl in diff rooms etc especailly holding up a 4plant wana be card my moneys on unlucky being who she says she is and if not il still take that blowy female provided of course if its bert the trucky well im soo para i usually carry a taser at least lololol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

dont panic chedz ur be off to sleep soon neway u got that swear word to go to 2mora m8 ive got em going at least............


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> look even with my internet skills i could not pull up the same pics of the same girl in diff rooms etc especailly holding up a 4b wana be card my moneys on unlucky being who she says she is and if not il still take that blowy female provided of course if its bert the trucky well im soo para i usually carry a taser at least lololol


i will park my trucky on you ya fat cunty........... over and out.....love bert


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not cannabis seeds and growing kit in the same shop no.
> 
> Something along the lines of inciting to cultivate,ask Tip Top.


I don't know this one but what you say pretty much makes sense. Cannabis seeds are elgal due to fishing bait i believe, and as such selling seeds, and grow lights in the same shop, i think the authorities would get a little bit livid. Just get down to the bohemian part of town and find a good head shop  All grow shops i've visited in my city have all advertised specifically about being a friendly garden center or pet store etc, despite haveing an entire floor of the warehouse taken up with mylar nutes and reflectors, they don't want cannabis seeds on view, they want to promote themselves as a shop anyone can shop at, if it appears there is specifically cannabis related items with regard tog rowing, as indicated by cannabis seeds, a lot of average joe customers would be put off.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i will park my trucky on you ya fat cunty........... over and out.....love bert


lololol i play the fat game prob same as u play the fit bird game, i got 9inchs of pleasure waiting for ya and the best weed ya ever smoke lololololol


----------



## mad dog bark (May 31, 2012)

if its burt u will keep the secret to ya grave n give him ya best moves no doubt u dodgy fucker hahahah
im just joking with unlucky. either way makes no odds to me if it is whos in pics or jim from doncaster the crazy hunchback, just a lil friendly banter


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I don't know this one but what you say pretty much makes sense. Cannabis seeds are elgal due to fishing bait i believe, and as such selling seeds, and grow lights in the same shop, i think the authorities would get a little bit livid. Just get down to the bohemian part of town and find a good head shop  All grow shops i've visited in my city have all advertised specifically about being a friendly garden center or pet store etc, despite haveing an entire floor of the warehouse taken up with mylar nutes and reflectors, they don't want cannabis seeds on view, they want to promote themselves as a shop anyone can shop at, if it appears there is specifically cannabis related items with regard tog rowing, as indicated by cannabis seeds, a lot of average joe customers would be put off.


its ok tip top...i wanted to know if it was legal to sell the 2in the same shop....i get seeds and growing stuff in the same shops all over the uk but its all on the hush hush.....just wanted to know if i did sell the 2 in the uk what shit id end up in...what law was broken


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lololol i play the fat game prob same as u play the fit bird game, i got 9inchs of pleasure waiting for ya and the best weed ya ever smoke lololololol


yours might be better but shes got more! 600 plants worth lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> if its burt u will keep the secret to ya grave n give him ya best moves no doubt u dodgy fucker hahahah
> im just joking with unlucky. either way makes no odds to me if it is whos in pics or jim from doncaster the crazy hunchback, just a lil friendly banter



bert will get a night he never forgots u can trust me on that mdb i aint joking bout the taser lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> yours might be better but shes got more! 600 plants worth lol


u trying to piss on me bonfire or just wana pay more for ya clones ya bomb making numpty loololol


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lololol i play the fat game prob same as u play the fit bird game, i got 9inchs of pleasure waiting for ya and the best weed ya ever smoke lololololol


9in....thats a small pizza......................... send it in the post chubbbbbbbbbbbsssssssss


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 9in....thats a small pizza......................... send it in the post chubbbbbbbbbbbsssssssss


i rather send it up ya arse wit a dildo up ya pussy lolol but sorta see from the pics your black mans meat carnt blame a fatty for trying.....................lololol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lololol i play the fat game prob same as u play the fit bird game, i got 9inchs of pleasure waiting for ya and the best weed ya ever smoke lololololol


Is that not chedz weed ur workin with lol!


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u trying to piss on me bonfire or just wana pay more for ya clones ya bomb making numpty loololol


Look at who you're talking to  frenchy is the irish fella ya drunk cunt


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u trying to piss on me bonfire or just wana pay more for ya clones ya bomb making numpty loololol


neither im just having a bit of banter with unlucky lol. and im welsh, we dont make bombs we shag sheep


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Look at who you're talking to  frenchy is the irish fella ya drunk cunt


so is MG ya drunk cunt lololol


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> neither im just having a bit of banter with unlucky lol. and im welsh, we dont make bombs we shag sheep



dont think its banter....................... tut tut tut


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u trying to piss on me bonfire or just wana pay more for ya clones ya bomb making numpty loololol


Talkin about me u cunt lol, that's twice tonite, once to the wrong boy, wot the fuck did mrt do, wots wrong can't see the screen anymore lol, no more sniff for u


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that not chedz weed ur workin with lol!


i aint touched that shit yet 1 bag good i will admit the other dirt weed, but i will still say a honest thank you to that fucking yam yam prick lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Talkin about me u cunt lol, that's twice tonite, once to the wrong boy, wot the fuck did mrt do, wots wrong can't see the screen anymore lol, no more sniff for u


ur on the the ball ya bomb making wanker lmao yeah run out just the booze,weed,hash n benzos left lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> so is MG ya drunk cunt lololol


Might help to quote MG if you're talking to him and not mrt ya silly sausage 

You just wish you could be top of the game like little ol me


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

Always on the ball me, I know someone that mite have a load of them benzos, they get them
And supposed to take em but they don't, might have a load of them stashed away


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Always on the ball me, I know someone that mite have a load of them benzos, they get them
> And supposed to take em but they don't, might have a load of them stashed away


i no me benzos very well unfortuantly might be a good exchange for ya geezer will need to no what type n what mg 1st tho..................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Might help to quote MG if you're talking to him and not mrt ya silly sausage
> 
> You just wish you could be top of the game like little ol me


u no these NI they all look the fucking same m8 lmao................


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no me benzos very well unfortuantly might be a good exchange for ya geezer will need to no what type n what mg 1st tho..................


I'll have to find out m8


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u no these NI they all look the fucking same m8 lmao................


And fuck off u fat BALD Scottish cunt lol!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

underfed, in chavs clothes n throwing pipe bombs at each others kids schools lmfao......................


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> underfed, in chavs clothes n throwing pipe bombs at each others kids schools lmfao......................


AW there's plenty of them about alright only there throwin them at there own fuckin schools


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;jT6GQ1VSDT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT6GQ1VSDT8[/video]

time for some wreck old tunes..............


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;tb01FSSZ4-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb01FSSZ4-4[/video]

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepect blood lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;_j10_ZnyWac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j10_ZnyWac[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

Awwwwww, sambo thinks he's gangster, how quaint


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Awwwwww, sambo thinks he's gangster, how quaint


im as white and none gangster as u could meet m8 but i thought i was abit ganagster 7=8 yr ago hence the old skool tunes..............


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

a few more favs then

[video=youtube;4XxIndJVNQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XxIndJVNQ4[/video]


----------



## mrt1980 (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im as white and none gangster as u could meet m8 but i thought i was abit ganagster 7=8 yr ago hence the old skool tunes..............


haha i went through that faze. i used to have NWA blasting lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;XNLDns41jBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNLDns41jBQ[/video]

lmao....................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y6yUY7M9yfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6yUY7M9yfw[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i rather send it up ya arse wit a dildo up ya pussy lolol but sorta see from the pics your black mans meat carnt blame a fatty for trying.....................lololol


how very mature of you...................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how very mature of you...................


lololol............... its the uk thread i got a role to play lololol pm me......................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;17ZfJ2d4y2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ZfJ2d4y2U[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

cheer up chubbs............... its bert [video=youtube;A8mw5i43-uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8mw5i43-uQ[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> He's either looking to sell u clones or looking that bj lol


m8 that price is getting higher n higher n ya no what il then send u a free sample of what u COULD have been growin....................


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;17ZfJ2d4y2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ZfJ2d4y2U[/video]


Great song, the day we caught the train even better


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lololol............... its the uk thread i got a role to play lololol pm me......................


ye ok im sending it now


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> cheer up chubbs............... its bert [video=youtube;A8mw5i43-uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8mw5i43-uQ[/video]



not bad bert whos that fat bird D something???


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye ok im sending it now


u sent it before or was that cause u only wanted me for my clones and not my man love lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;yMazI2ROJXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMazI2ROJXM[/video]


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u sent it before or was that cause u only wanted me for my clones and not my man love lmao



you have no man love, your easy cum easy go.................. like the old petrol.....2stroke............ 

lads are saying your clones have that chubby look of you with a ginger bush


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

lets get things going.................. [video=youtube;TlLWFa1b1Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

nefing with tottenhan court in the visuals ill give a listen.........

YID ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps FUCK u chelsea scum!!!! and ya gonner cuntface's can av some too.........................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you have no man love, your easy cum easy go.................. like the old petrol.....2stroke............
> 
> lads are saying your clones have that chubby look of you with a ginger bush



no chubby look or ginger bush just the best smoke in the uk that u unfortunatly aint got.................


----------



## unlucky (May 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no chubby look or ginger bush just the best smoke in the uk that u unfortunatly aint got.................



hhhhmmmmmmm i sure do wish i had some of the best smoke in the uk [video=youtube;ILgn4eBflf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILgn4eBflf0[/video]


unlucky loves a man in black .......newuserlol...not the other way round


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

night night lightweights..................................

is a good job we never meet cause i would have been burning eyebrows with rizla stick to em by now ya fucking fannys........ oh and then give u a slap in the morning when ya start bitching.....................


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

fuckin lightweights n ill still be up before ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2012)

Lol, i'm normally up till 5am and up at 7am these days


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2012)

We will see...........................


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah like i SAID fucking lightweights the lot of ya.................


to any1 i upset last night i was pretty pissed and meant every fucking word.

laterzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;_j10_ZnyWac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j10_ZnyWac[/video]


if that twat talks like he pretends rap with all these whoo toooo whooooo carrrr id poke his fucking eyesout esp 1 st thing in the morning.
reminds me the alien sketch early harry enfield, u no the one " road" "CAR" TREE" "SHOPPING" AWW LICKLE BABY JESUS" HAHAHAH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I don't know this one but what you say pretty much makes sense. Cannabis seeds are elgal due to fishing bait i believe, and as such selling seeds, and grow lights in the same shop, i think the authorities would get a little bit livid. Just get down to the bohemian part of town and find a good head shop  All grow shops i've visited in my city have all advertised specifically about being a friendly garden center or pet store etc, despite haveing an entire floor of the warehouse taken up with mylar nutes and reflectors, they don't want cannabis seeds on view, they want to promote themselves as a shop anyone can shop at, if it appears there is specifically cannabis related items with regard tog rowing, as indicated by cannabis seeds, a lot of average joe customers would be put off.


Fishing bait is just industrial hemp seed which won't grow,I bought a sack from ebay a few weeks ago to see and they didn't even germ. I ground the rest up and made bread with it!

If we could get 500g of seed that would grow into bud for £5 then Attitude would be fucked overnight!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fishing bait is just industrial hemp seed which won't grow,I bought a sack from ebay a few weeks ago to see and they didn't even germ. I ground the rest up and made bread with it!


Indeed but i think it is something to do with this that causes cannabis seeds to also be legal. Can't quite remember.


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 1, 2012)

my white widow was in veg for about 8 weeks then i fliped to 12/12 about 8 weeks ago and its budding nicely but in the last week its started to grow new leaves at the top like its veging again, is this normal? it has been fairly hot over the last week.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> my white widow was in veg for about 8 weeks then i fliped to 12/12 about 8 weeks ago and its budding nicely but in the last week its started to grow new leaves at the top like its veging again, is this normal? it has been fairly hot over the last week.


It's growing a second head. The last thing to do that...............was sold to the National Enquirer. You may have a cash cow on your hands. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

Postman has come and gone. I think there must be something afoot. Anything from amazon get's through without a problem, packages from anyone else do not seem to arrive. Gonna goto the depot tomorrow morning and make some accusations.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

oh deary me mr ttt. not good un. looks like the ganja gods was against u this week matey. either that or u have one stoned postman


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

The thing is it's not a one off issue. No packages not using official printed out stickers and such seem to be getting through. Seeing the street cleaner in an hour to grab some amnesia haze but am gonna have to ask him to bring me anothe £60 worth tomorrow. Bah humbug. So much for getting high and going out for a fancy dinner in london, seems someone out there doesn't want me having too much fun and has decided it shall be one or the other.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2012)

i'd be out threatening the postie before going to the depot ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah like i SAID fucking lightweights the lot of ya.................
> 
> 
> to any1 i upset last night i was pretty pissed and meant every fucking word.
> ...


Alternatively we are up but actually have a life and are occupied elsewhere


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd be out threatening the postie before going to the depot ttt.


Different posties every day unfortunately. Not cool though. Doesn't make any sense whatsoever though. Thing was supposedly completely smell proof which going by the last one i receieved, is an accurate description, so why in hell are they not getting to my door.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

ive had dudes parcels dropped at my house before. human mistake happen daily fella, think recorded best way to go if mail


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

Gotta remember if you touch the weed with your hands when rappin the weed then your gunna pass smell to outside of package smell proof or not.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

to b fair they saw cheds at sorting office n thought wot a dodgy fecker n grabbed one packages to look see. haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

They had to grab the biggest package. Grrrr. Gonna await for the roofer to come and have a look around then roll up a joint and melt into the bathtub.

Used to receive without an issue, now nowt is getting here regardless where it was sent from or by who or using whichever method of smellyproofing. Boo.


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 1, 2012)

azryda420 said:


> It's growing a second head. The last thing to do that...............was sold to the National Enquirer. You may have a cash cow on your hands. lol


im lost  what does this mean?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

like pukka said if you handle the outside after touching the green its still going to smell. its 1 thing for us not to be able to smell it but its a peice of piss for a good sniffer dog

and i'd make sure everything i send is signed for. ive sold a lot of my old stuff on ebay and you'd be suprised how much doesnt get through unless its recorded delivery. ive only sent 1 fairy at the mo and that wasnt anything illegal


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> im lost  what does this mean?


i think thats a joke lol. it could be something to do with the heat or you might have a bit of light getting in but im no expert


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think thats a joke lol. it could be something to do with the heat or you might have a bit of light getting in but im no expert


defo no light getting in. 

has anyone got any ideas on this?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

Any1 reciwved there shit today????????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just looked bac and nothin !!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

Nope, pikey little cunts. Going to the depo in the morning to lodge an official complaint about suspected mail theft. Doesn't matter if there is weed in there, that has nothing to do with me, theft is theft and i want to see em hang! Do you fancy putting a slice of bread in an envelope, rubbing the outside with some sticky fingers and posting that to me to see if it get's through?  I'd always thought that if it was confiscated due to drugs etc then a letter was sent on notifying the recipient of said seizure so as to remove the idea of mail theft etc and so that the sender cannot then try and claim compensation under the notion of it not arriving (if you kept ya postage slip then you could get a free £37 from the postie cheds ).


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

No chedz im gutted mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 1, 2012)

2 postmen stoned out there box then


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2012)

bahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

i got mine yday lololololol 

giving it the large about ya wrapping skills i could smell weed as soon as a opened that, still much apreciated tho chedzs.

had a fucking stressfull busy day aint stopped since i wrote that post this morning not long got in finking 3 7,5mg zoppies a large vods and a bomb or 2 should chill me out a little lol i dont do busy very often and i no why cause its fucking shit...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

afternoon bitches  tinternets bak on had to shell a ton to the old phone company,killer but had to be done,

oh and TTT that lead arrived dude WAYY to big arrgghh lol(arrived yesterday i think it was so dunno wen u posted it,)


just been readin bak through the pages since i been offline, your bangon about mail nowadays its fucking crazy,the amount of shit i DONT get is unbelieavable and i dont mean weed and whatnot just general things,but official shit and debt letters come thru na botha lol...typical


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

17 not 19 ya cheeky northan twat...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, post is getting through and the mail man is turning up. although something else posted on tuesday arrived on wednesday. Both 1st class standard.





newuserlol said:


> 17 not 19 ya cheeky northan twat...........


no shit? is ther? fort one strip had 3 missing and one had 6 missing? urr ok well wen u get the 14 next ot on thursay itel just be a ten spot then innit? i think ur pissed?lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

no it was 17 m8 i CAN count lol no worries my package was 4dif types overweight and will a lil bit off charas too............. wanker lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no it was 17 m8 i CAN count lol no worries my package was 4dif types overweight and will a lil bit off charas too............. wanker lol


aww u see now my bulbs done in about that,no shit u know il sort it after bank hols now dont be taking too many moderation is the key!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

hows it going with the uk growers ............. ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww u see now my bulbs done in about that,no shit u know il sort it after bank hols now dont be taking too many moderation is the key!!


fuck off ya lightweight i take em like smartys its justa weak benzo sad to say n nowt to be proud but i no my prescription drugs VERY well...........


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows it going with the uk growers ............. ?


yeah not too bad not too sad been a busy day but im slower drinking n drugging the stress away, hows ur day been?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

what you drinking and what time did you start..thats if you put the drink down from lastnight 

not a bad day.....easy one chilled and out doing what i do best..shopping shopping shopping


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what you drinking and what time did you start..thats if you put the drink down from lastnight
> 
> not a bad day.....easy one chilled and out doing what i do best..shopping shopping shopping


nice for ya lucky bitch i been running me fat arse off sorting stuff out........

drinking vodka n tonic with lots a off ice a fresh lime and jaggerbombs washed down with a few zoppies.........

oh and im not for morning drinks 3-4pm depends but usually 5-6pm oclock is drink oclock lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

A little pissed off with the postman is an understatment if those packages dont arrive u might think bah its only 1.25oz its fuck all to him but those were gifts and i went to very extreme precutions so they arrived safely at the end of the day its how it got sent ro ttt the last time and it arrived there the next day as sambos did to say im on a trip right now is a weak statement all i can say is sorry lads and aort somethin out for yas i know pukka and ttt was relying on them so ill av to repay yous asap


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A little pissed off with the postman is an understatment if those packages dont arrive u might think bah its only 1.25oz its fuck all to him but those were gifts and i went to very extreme precutions so they arrived safely at the end of the day its how it got sent ro ttt the last time and it arrived there the next day as sambos did to say im on a trip right now is a weak statement all i can say is sorry lads and aort somethin out for yas i know pukka and ttt was relying on them so ill av to repay yous asap


n all i can say is a BIG thank u chedz and sorry to the boys that aint receieved, that extra couple of quid for recorded really is worth it............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

yeh royal mail suks for sure,,,see what happens tomorrow,smell or not after a few days sitting in a sorting office it mite hum a bit  fuking royal mail suks ass big time


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> n all i can say is a BIG thank u chedz and sorry to the boys that aint receieved, that extra couple of quid for recorded really is worth it............


Mate ive neva sent recorded and tbh you should nt av to you got yours the same as ttt got his last and so on fuck me head is smashed in atm all i wanna do is av a bottle of jd and get smashed which is wot im gonna do i think!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh royal mail suks for sure,,,see what happens tomorrow,smell or not after a few days sitting in a sorting office it mite hum a bit  fuking royal mail suks ass big time


Believe me pal u would nt smell it for a life time after the way my packages were sent believe me im sure sambo and ttt would agree!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A little pissed off with the postman is an understatment if those packages dont arrive u might think bah its only 1.25oz its fuck all to him but those were gifts and i went to very extreme precutions so they arrived safely at the end of the day its how it got sent ro ttt the last time and it arrived there the next day as sambos did to say im on a trip right now is a weak statement all i can say is sorry lads and aort somethin out for yas i know pukka and ttt was relying on them so ill av to repay yous asap



bullshitter...you sent me a pm saying thay can all fuck off an there getting fuck all apart from ginger moobs


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Believe me pal u would nt smell it for a life time after the way my packages were sent believe me im sure sambo and ttt would agree!!



if only you sent it............... tut tut


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mate ive neva sent recorded and tbh you should nt av to you got yours the same as ttt got his last and so on fuck me head is smashed in atm all i wanna do is av a bottle of jd and get smashed which is wot im gonna do i think!!!


with the recorded tho bro there proof of sent and arrival and no fucker can say it wasnt sent........... thats all im saying m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> bullshitter...you sent me a pm saying thay can all fuck off an there getting fuck all apart from ginger moobs


All om gonna say to that is fuck off you dirty nigga bait slag im not in the mood for your bullshit so fuck off and watch for cars as u cross the road ya mess!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

shes getting better at the banter n nooing when theres a windup to be had dont bite chedz ur a vet member.............


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

u already bit i see lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> with the recorded tho bro there proof of sent and arrival and no fucker can say it wasnt sent........... thats all im saying m8.


Believe or not lad u av nt sent me shit or jack and i sent u your gift they actually av sent me gifts and i was repaying the favour so im sure u cant actually believe that i neva and im sure they do the same !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> All om gonna say to that is fuck off you dirty nigga bait slag im not in the mood for your bullshit so fuck off and watch for cars as u cross the road ya mess!!!


whats up little cheesy................ baby bell not rising


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Believe or not lad u av nt sent me shit or jack and i sent u your gift they actually av sent me gifts and i was repaying the favour so im sure u cant actually believe that i neva and im sure they do the same !!!!!!!!!!!


pissy pants..................thats all im saying


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u already bit i see lmao


Yo lad like i said im pissed off end of i dont need sum stupid little girl tryin to piss on my fire!!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo lad like i said im pissed off end of i dont need sum stupid little girl tryin to piss on my fire!!!


in your hands its like a bomb fire but its not its a clipper on its last bit of gas but defo looks like a fire in your big hands................  thats all i have to say


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Believe or not lad u av nt sent me shit or jack and i sent u your gift they actually av sent me gifts and i was repaying the favour so im sure u cant actually believe that i neva and im sure they do the same !!!!!!!!!!!


bro ill send ya what u want? now i no ya legit sleeping pills,high grade hash u want it il send. but i will send recorded so i no and you no it was sent..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

one stop chemist sambo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> one stop chemist sambo lol


i been doing this shit over 10yr m8............... some aint.

sending n receiving im talking bout.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i been doing this shit over 10yr m8............... some aint.
> 
> sending n receiving im talking bout.


career n shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> career n shit


fuck all im proud of m8..................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bro ill send ya what u want? now i no ya legit sleeping pills,high grade hash u want it il send. but i will send recorded so i no and you no it was sent..........


So why would i not be???!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

got no choice nowadays matey u gotta do what u gotta do to survive shits getting expensive to simply get by never mind luxuries


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So why would i not be???!!


cause this is the 1st send u promised and it was delivered m8 we all faceless usernames until u build trust u trust no1.............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha lad ur right but u dont shit on your own doorstep bro were u like to chill at the end of the day they was good enough to give so ill be good enough to do the same ttt go half oz cheese for seeds pukka was gettin the same with bsb u had cheese/psyco bsb ic3 was gettin the same im no fuckin mug lad and id give even if u neva gave me shit anyway as u already know !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha lad ur right but u dont shit on your own doorstep bro were u like to chill at the end of the day they was good enough to give so ill be good enough to do the same ttt go half oz cheese for seeds pukka was gettin the same with bsb u had cheese/psyco bsb ic3 was gettin the same im no fuckin mug lad and id give even if u neva gave me shit anyway as u already know !!


chedz chill im not digging or winding u up for once, i got my package as u promised i no ur feeling a cunt the others not arriving but dont 4get it bank hols wkend post is all fucked up they may still arrive???

just next time i recommend recorded at least then u dont have this bother n shit.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

yeh chedz man its cool i ddint know what was going on myself til my net came bak on but i get how your feeling i've been ther lol thers no hardies man its a GIFT the mere thought of you sending was enough spect bruv!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

Its no fuckin bother to me lad but its the thought of the lads needin and expecting which does me tbh its no bother ill get somethin there to yas regardless like i said ive the lemon drying and ill give wot i can like i did outta the cheese psyco bsbxbr im just pissed that u got yours and they did nt at the end of the day and its no offence to you pal!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

still tomorrows mail to go fingers x'd
anyhoos heres some pics,decided not to flush that one now not dence enough and after a rpopper look not enough orange hairs and it dont smell strong
View attachment 2194779View attachment 2194780View attachment 2194781View attachment 2194782View attachment 2194783View attachment 2194784View attachment 2194785View attachment 2194786View attachment 2194787
if anyone can be arsed is that nemesis on the left ready to top? and sambo the other is yours the one on the rite,,see havent killed the fucker yet haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

thought them uk clone only 25 yr old clones where long dead lmao no they looking fine m8 bit small still but i no ya not got much light on em....

Nemisis from seedsman???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thought them uk clone only 25 yr old clones where long dead lmao no they looking fine m8 bit small still but i no ya not got much light on em....
> 
> Nemisis from seedsman???


yeh clones i got from yorkie,got 6 all together, gunna top her later one,only got the 6 under 60 watts of blue spec cfl lol but had heat issues over the heatwave we had sostunted em a lil,ures are looking cushty matey even to i did nrly sqwash one dropping a cfl on it!! LOL good job it was small and didnet snap so yeh gunna top that nemesis ther and see what happens,
cant i just plant the top that i cut ofor wont it do shit???


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2012)

nemesis from seedman is a good strain it can take more abuse than many a plant n still produce and in good conditions will really yield nice for ya, theres a few on seedmans list that are well wortha buy especially at his prices, they are some of the cheapest u can buy.........................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nemesis from seedman is a good strain it can take more abuse than many a plant n still produce and in good conditions will really yield nice for ya, theres a few on seedmans list that are well wortha buy especially at his prices, they are some of the cheapest u can buy.........................


what u say? it takes abuse? bloody good job then,tailor made for me 

id offer you a cutting but i dont,infact i KNOW your not ready for my .......what did u call it???"dirt weed"?

LMAO


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2012)

dry weight on that 1st BSBxCB i chopped was 63gr so just bout 2.25oz roughly, another 2 are drying as we speak and the 4th one im chopping tomorrow night, cldnt be arsed to take pics when i chopped 2+3 but when no.4 comes down tomorrow will take some pics of that one an chuck em up.

apart from that what are all you wank faced spunk bubbles upto tonight? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> apart from that what are all you wank faced spunk bubbles upto tonight? lol


bored to FUCK mate lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok im fuckin wreaked u muppets who wants it unlucky ya mess were ya at ill come give ya sum fistin ya wog lover haha ic3 board lad wots up wid ya other than not recievin ya parcel ?? Dont worry lad its comin even if i av to send more it ll get to ya lad !!!!!!!
Half a bottle of jd who drunk that haha shit and 8cans of the beater lol ow well lets get this shit on the road and get fuccckkkkiiiinnn mmmeeesssyyy !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok im fuckin wreaked u muppets who wants it unlucky ya mess were ya at ill come give ya sum fistin ya wog lover haha ic3 board lad wots up wid ya other than not recievin ya parcel ?? Dont worry lad its comin even if i av to send more it ll get to ya lad !!!!!!!
> Half a bottle of jd who drunk that haha shit and 8cans of the beater lol ow well lets get this shit on the road and get fuccckkkkiiiinnn mmmeeesssyyy !!!


just got this operation on tuesda so its kinda on my mind AND ther putting me to sleep as i requested so if my luck holds out no dobt il either loose me leg or i wont wake up COZ thats how i roll my luck stinks hahaha
just topped that nemesis and Pysco
got sum good tele tonite
min in bal 3 spanking copy i do may say so
progect x everyones saying is fucking epic
axed

all good! saturday post guys remember they leave depot a hr elry so theyl deliver a hr early so BE IN

TTT been quiet i guess he went down is post office and knocked the post master out and now had been nicked lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swivel-Twin-head-Lamp-Bulb-flash-E27-Umbrella-Socket-/140753452985?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item20c58f3fb9

just been looking at something what i could hold 2 cfls as one e27 lead is about 7 qwid with delivery so found them above,ther used for phtography but wil have a good use for us growers rather god for 9.95 free delivery u get the plug cables and everything

rite going to bed guys wanna chil and have a joint of this inner city bunki got lol fuking horrible tsting shit it is

peace!chedz il text u in morning after postie been m8


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ok im fuckin wreaked u muppets who wants it unlucky ya mess were ya at ill come give ya sum fistin ya wog lover haha ic3 board lad wots up wid ya other than not recievin ya parcel ?? Dont worry lad its comin even if i av to send more it ll get to ya lad !!!!!!!
> Half a bottle of jd who drunk that haha shit and 8cans of the beater lol ow well lets get this shit on the road and get fuccckkkkiiiinnn mmmeeesssyyy !!!


he he......... giggle giggle........... cheezzzzzyyyyyy ssshhhhh........... getting a fistin off you will be as exciting as lip reading in the dark........ you have small petite dainty delicate hands


----------



## unlucky (Jun 1, 2012)

im a happy and a tad drunk lass and one that is now in need of more tunes and some smoke 

chill chill tune [video=youtube;0HBr4RmmBR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HBr4RmmBR0&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 2, 2012)

No post yet pals ive just had my mail???


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Good night Chedz ? A bottle of jack and 8 cans followed by giving unlucky some fisting sounds like a Tidy Night out around here lmao , 

Hope the packages get to you fellas !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 2, 2012)

Good night eye but i feel like a bag of smashed crabs today haha fucl were are u guys anythin arrive ?????


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 2, 2012)

Roses are red violets are blue i'm schizophrenic and so am i, afternoon fuckers


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 2, 2012)

Roses are red,
violets are blue,
most poems rhyme,
but this one doesn't.

This thread is fucking funny guys, I'm beginning to think I should get a job as a postie instead of growing this shit...reckon I'd do better!


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 2, 2012)

outdoor auto skunk mass
any comments> safe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> still tomorrows mail to go fingers x'd
> anyhoos heres some pics,decided not to flush that one now not dence enough and after a rpopper look not enough orange hairs and it dont smell strong
> View attachment 2194779View attachment 2194780View attachment 2194781View attachment 2194782View attachment 2194783View attachment 2194784View attachment 2194785View attachment 2194786View attachment 2194787
> if anyone can be arsed is that nemesis on the left ready to top? and sambo the other is yours the one on the rite,,see havent killed the fucker yet haha


You fucked up taking your pics dude,none of those are Nemesis! 

I so want a clone of that donkey dick though. Reveg?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swivel-Twin-head-Lamp-Bulb-flash-E27-Umbrella-Socket-/140753452985?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item20c58f3fb9
> 
> just been looking at something what i could hold 2 cfls as one e27 lead is about 7 qwid with delivery so found them above,ther used for phtography but wil have a good use for us growers rather god for 9.95 free delivery u get the plug cables and everything


Get a couple of them mate,wire up a length of flex and a plug,screw em into roof of your box and your good to go.
http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/light-switches/wilko-t2-lampholder-batten-angled/invt/5329940/?htxt=/UvRjc0xAaKk26JwgsxcsV6E2gjpK53ITJCPcypNRrR6jhjYX3SDlEUFWaOdTpLU0xVcTayKYYOc
w4t9gBa9qg==


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 2, 2012)

how do girls?


----------



## auto smoke (Jun 2, 2012)

im paying 230 in london dry nice but to much so got a auto grow on at mo 2 kush van stich 3 sour diesel


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You fucked up taking your pics dude,none of those are Nemesis!
> 
> I so want a clone of that donkey dick though. Reveg?


yeh they are nemisis u twazok well one is in the pic lol

moved the box out of my room now heat was a real issue,untill i get handy and fix a extractor into it thats the way its gunna be,,im sure thers a small branch u can cut of if u want mate, the physco/exo clones are doing nice too u want a cutting of that dont u? i topped one nemisis and 1 of the others just to see hwat happens,
ter not showing any stress from the snip so all is fucking great!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh and i hear chedder is great at shopping for womens clothes,,u need fassion advice PM HIM lol

anyone else had a dude asking to post him weed on your vistior message? lmao strager too wtf

and no mail today for me exept fuking loss of appeal from dla stating im fine as long as i have the aids to help me do menial shit


[h=6]Apparently bad batch of Carlsberg has killed hundreds of people in Pakistan - There's no "probably" about it.... it is the fucking best lager in the world.[/h]


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

I posted my dla justify ur disability form off the other day, wonders how screwed they gonna make me lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> I posted my dla justify ur disability form off the other day, wonders how screwed they gonna make me lol.


yeh the renewal form like full a4 size book? i got mine to sat here waiting to be posted,,no-one can see how ive been kncked bak they acept im fucked up but wont do anything lol and it went al the way to a tribunal fuking wankersguess il have to stay on my 1k a month


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

damn! I dread to think what im gonna get. A mates mrs has to go and have a face to face to prove shes lost her leg ffs.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

anyone piercing there stems on there plants ?...... is it worth it ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> damn! I dread to think what im gonna get. A mates mrs has to go and have a face to face to prove shes lost her leg ffs.



yeh ther taking the piss man u hear about the army man who lost both legs and 1 arm and they jkicked him off saying he;s fit for work WTF he fought for our country now hes basically a cabbage ther saying fuk u very much lol

unlucky wtf are you talking about? i mean u grow like 700 plants dont u? be rather hard to deal with them all wont it#?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther taking the piss man u hear about the army man who lost both legs and 1 arm and they jkicked him off saying he;s fit for work WTF he fought for our country now hes basically a cabbage ther saying fuk u very much lol
> 
> unlucky wtf are you talking about? i mean u grow like 700 plants dont u? be rather hard to deal with them all wont it#?



shut the fuck up knobhead


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

They cutting everyone off IC3 Fkin riots in wales about it let me tell you LMAO , Orite for me i work but i do feel sorry for the people who do need it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shut the fuck up knobhead


hahaha wer did u grow a set of balls show us sum pics then if ur thinking of doing that to em?



rollajoint said:


> They cutting everyone off IC3 Fkin riots in wales about it let me tell you LMAO , Orite for me i work but i do feel sorry for the people who do need it


i know mate im only on low rate now fucking joke


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

.......................................  [video=youtube;_vhuEixZn98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhuEixZn98[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

.................................. [video=youtube;Ar0dSw_jS_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar0dSw_jS_Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

u trust advice of a ude wering combats and scate trainers? lol u was asking about discouloured leaves and stuff now ur going adnvanced cummmmon lassy show us wat u got?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

jog on 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeeeeee.................... way past your bedtime


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> anyone piercing there stems on there plants ?...... is it worth it ?


whats that supposed to do? i tried nuckling mine and the stem has split but its still looking healthy so i dont think its anything to worry about


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> whats that supposed to do? i tried nuckling mine and the stem has split but its still looking healthy so i dont think its anything to worry about


last 2weeks or last week it will stress the plant and she will produce more THC


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> whats that supposed to do? i tried nuckling mine and the stem has split but its still looking healthy so i dont think its anything to worry about


shes chattin shit mate,even madea thread and talking shit shame ther sient a ignore fucntion on this board to ignore the fuknuts like her


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

ROFLMAO just lit a sigand singed all me eyebrows lol wtf


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> last 2weeks or last week it will stress the plant and she will produce more THC


why would you risk doing that the last week or 2? i just move my light up the last week so it doesnt dry out the thc



IC3M4L3 said:


> ROFLMAO just lit a sigand singed all me eyebrows lol wtf


haha ive done that a few time. mostly outside tho when the wind catches the flame


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> why would you risk doing that the last week or 2? i just move my light up the last week so it doesnt dry out the thc
> 
> 
> 
> haha ive done that a few time. mostly outside tho when the wind catches the flame


she must be amongtard matey iof shes thinking of doing that,shees was only a few weeks ago she only had baby plants parantly now its the end? hmm fast grow that was hahah

anyways yeh mate not impressed singed ibrows indeed lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> she must be amongtard matey iof shes thinking of doing that,shees was only a few weeks ago she only had baby plants parantly now its the end? hmm fast grow that was hahah
> 
> anyways yeh mate not impressed singed ibrows indeed lmao


you'll be supprised how quick they grow back. mine have had plenty of prctice from when i was younger and my mate used to think it was funny to hold each other down and shave off our eye brows


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> she must be amongtard matey iof shes thinking of doing that,shees was only a few weeks ago she only had baby plants parantly now its the end? hmm fast grow that was hahah
> 
> anyways yeh mate not impressed singed ibrows indeed lmao


ye thats the THC BOMB....BOOM and its off oh and now its all over,as quick as that......................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> why would you risk doing that the last week or 2? i just move my light up the last week so it doesnt dry out the thc
> 
> 
> 
> haha ive done that a few time. mostly outside tho when the wind catches the flame


yes for sure, will do it on this run on one or two of my plants......will be tricky counting those trichomes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

lol ive grown thc bomb and it aint that qwik lol

but i supose ur got like 56 1k lights in your attick aint ya so ul be knocking grows out every 2 weeks eh! fort u was going to bed anyways u need ur beuty sleep hunnybun


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ive grown thc bomb and it aint that qwik lol
> 
> but i supose ur got like 56 1k lights in your attick aint ya so ul be knocking grows out every 2 weeks eh! fort u was going to bed anyways u need ur beuty sleep hunnybun


when you say you have grown them how many did you grow and what are your thoughts on the bomb.

yes ive down sized to 56 1k lights 

me sleep................plaaaaaa..............

hunnybun............................. knobhead


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Unlucky you are 1 mad mother fucker lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Unlucky you are 1 mad mother fucker lol


he he you made me giggle...............oh no its my weed that makes me giggle...............its all just banter untill i mean it  lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

What you smoking ? Nothing wrong with banter, banter is part of everyday life lol Ceirtenly makes work go quicker let me tell you


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

im tooting down on some of my home grown THE DOCTOR and vanilla kush............... and i can say its boody great


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

im smoking some chocolate tasting stuff, missus bringingme a triple cheese burger so i thought qwikl get the muchies hahaha


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweeettttt


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2012)

My m8s got 2 of the doctor on the go, goina try scroggin them


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

we are all awesome .................. [video=youtube;NZVBNAyXPFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZVBNAyXPFM[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im smoking some chocolate tasting stuff, missus bringingme a triple cheese burger so i thought qwikl get the muchies hahaha


Missus felling sorry cos ya singed yer eyebrows lol!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8s got 2 of the doctor on the go, goina try scroggin them


thay are a hardy plant, have to be if i can grow them....smoke is well lush...sticky stinky fookers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thay are a hardy plant, have to be if i can grow them....smoke is well lush...sticky stinky fookers


Bushy as fuck they are


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Bushy as fuck they are


yes for sure..over 3oz with 3weeks veg


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

................................  [video=youtube;rzKeAhVXeeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzKeAhVXeeA[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

super cool vids +rep


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> super cool vids +rep


being way to nice...it spooks me...........  +rep


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

ha ha he he,, want me to wash your clothes darling [video=youtube;6_PLnInsh7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PLnInsh7E[/video]


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ive grown thc bomb and it aint that qwik lol
> 
> but i supose ur got like 56 1k lights in your attick aint ya so ul be knocking grows out every 2 weeks eh! fort u was going to bed anyways u need ur beuty sleep hunnybun


what did you think of that thc bomb? i know im only 3 weeks into veg with these but im always looking to see what i can grow next


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

it was a nice smoke mate but not one id grow on the reg


----------



## unlucky (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> it was a nice smoke mate but not one id grow on the reg


why not ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> it was a nice smoke mate but not one id grow on the reg


white widow is something i think ill always go back to. its not the best yeild wise but its a really nice smoke and theres loads of thc. even on the lower buds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> white widow is something i think ill always go back to. its not the best yeild wise but its a really nice smoke and theres loads of thc. even on the lower buds


yeh it is maybe go pick and mix on seeds get a white widow for yourself and cheese or summet for pocket money


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

i got white widow and blue cheese on the go now. i popped my free seeds aswell cos i didnt think they would all germinate but they did. so i got a blue widow, og13 and sour jack but im giving that away cos theres too many her as it is lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2012)

Man I just not long finished a blue widow, I scrogged it an got 16 oz of 2 plants, real branchy plant


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Man I just not long finished a blue widow, I scrogged it an got 16 oz of 2 plants, real branchy plant


16 oz is awesome, i want to try scrog but i might need to move them cos im supposed to be having new windows. what was the smoke like? ive been busting to try it sinse i heared the name lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2012)

Smoke was definitely nice, would grow it again, never got none of the colour of it tho, think my temps wer to high for that


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 3, 2012)

good morning hows these looking


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Man I just not long finished a blue widow, I scrogged it an got 16 oz of 2 plants, real branchy plant


Na den is that dry weight mate? thats impressive you got some pics of the beasts?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Trees.



Running out of space fast.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> we are all awesome .................. [video=youtube;NZVBNAyXPFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZVBNAyXPFM[/video]



Was that IC3 at the beginning in his wheel chair?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Was that IC3 at the beginning in his wheel chair?


think so...there was defo a look of a wiff as he set off down the ramp of loop the loop


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trees.
> 
> View attachment 2196901View attachment 2196902View attachment 2196903
> 
> Running out of space fast.


i can't see the trees as all them plants are in the way...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den is that dry weight mate? thats impressive you got some pics of the beasts?


That was dry m8, I posted sayin I had got 18 of them but they wer still a bit damp so final weight wen I bagged up was 16. Only problem was they hermied on me, the smoke was still spot on and I still got good money for it but think I stressed it to much, pics back on page 3710 if u take a look, I def didn't master the scroggin, could have been a lot better but still pulled 16 o and I was well happy with that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> we are all awesome ..................


More my line of work!

[video=youtube;M5qAfnMyS6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=M5qAfnMyS6k[/video]

The ice at 1:35 is skill.

.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Fmw1ixv-rbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Fmw1ixv-rbQ[/video]

.........


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> More my line of work!
> 
> [video=youtube;M5qAfnMyS6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=M5qAfnMyS6k[/video]
> 
> Juggling the ice at 1:35.........



If they started doing that in spoons you'd never get served on a Saturday night lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That was dry m8, I posted sayin I had got 18 of them but they wer still a bit damp so final weight wen I bagged up was 16. Only problem was they hermied on me, the smoke was still spot on and I still got good money for it but think I stressed it to much, pics back on page 3710 if u take a look, I def didn't master the scroggin, could have been a lot better but still pulled 16 o and I was well happy with that


Very nice mate they look lovely an you smashed it scrog or not very tidy yield would have been scary if you filled the screen lol an cant beleive its only a 400w aswell. How long you veg an how bigs that space?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> If they started doing that in spoons you'd never get served on a Saturday night lol


Fuck spoons,they can't afford me!............


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> More my line of work!
> 
> [video=youtube;M5qAfnMyS6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=M5qAfnMyS6k[/video]
> 
> ...



its ok if you have a drink but if he was doing all that shizz and i had no drink.....................well grrrr


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Very nice mate they look lovely an you smashed it scrog or not very tidy yield would have been scary if you filled the screen lol an cant beleive its only a 400w aswell. How long you veg an how bigs that space?


I don't really keep track of dates m8 but I'd say it was 5-6 weeks, it's def a great plant for scroggin, def goina have to try it again, 400w light in a 1m x 1m tent, I'm scroggin again at the min, same setup only I've got 4 in it this time and fuck is it hard to keep control of, 4 exodus cheese seeds from greenhouse 2 weeks into flower, hopefully got some exo clones on the way soon to compare with these so called exo seeds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its ok if you have a drink but if he was doing all that shizz and i had no drink.....................well grrrr


It's the Carnival Court Bar at Harrah's Casino,Las Vegas. It's a complementary bar (free) and you go to see exactly that.

If you just want to get pissed and be handed a drink by a miserable student you go to a spoons.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's the Carnival Court Bar at Harrah's Casino,Las Vegas. It's a complementary bar (free) and you go to see exactly that.
> 
> If you just want to get pissed and be handed a drink by a miserable student you go to a spoons.


i like spoons.....................................


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i like spoons.....................................



Yeah much easier than using a fork to eat soup with lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Something else you won't find in your regular watering hole either!

[video=youtube;WvO_566t36k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=WvO_566t36k[/video]

I wouldn't be using that Bacardi shite and normally neither would he but Eben's been paid a shitload of cash to do so!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i like spoons.....................................


..Exactly!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

The Edible Martini.

[video=youtube;yuDFFJ2mazg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yuDFFJ2mazg[/video]

..........


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i like spoons.....................................


spoons filled with water, citric acid and brown powder. lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yeah much easier than using a fork to eat soup with lol


its better than none at all if your both burnt out..........


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its better than none at all if your both burnt out..........



Me burnt out never i'm an addict it'll fall off 1st lol


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

How is everyone today. Any decent growers on this thread???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> spoons filled with water, citric acid and brown powder. lol


And THAT is your first post?

I can see you'll go far............


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And THAT is your first post?
> 
> I can see you'll go far............


My humour is wasted or is it me thats wasted. Either or eh!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> How is everyone today. Any decent growers on this thread???



none at all we're all shit at everything we do and achieve fuck all


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And THAT is your first post?
> 
> I can see you'll go far............


he will be wanting clones next, good job your online...................


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> none at all we're all shit at everything we do and achieve fuck all


I'll fit in perfect then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> My humour is wasted or is it me thats wasted. Either or eh!


If you call that humour you'll be well out of you're depth round here!


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he will be wanting clones next, good job your online...................


Dont need genetics, have all I need


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> none at all we're all shit at everything we do and achieve fuck all



i started that trend...............


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you call that humour you'll be well out of you're depth round here!


Ah, a Yorkshireman with humour.....tell me a joke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he will be wanting clones next, good job your online...................


See,that's exactly what I mean.

Some randomer who nobody knows posts twice and you're fucking shouting your slanderous mouth off already!


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Well females have a tendency to shout their mouths off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> a Yorkshireman with humour


Of course,it's in the job description!


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Walked into that one. Everyone off tomorrow? Defo a day for alcopops


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

No randomer it's somebody we know with a name like shutityacunt could be 1 of many can't be IC3 because the spelling is to good lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> .....tell me a joke


Shutityacunt.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Of course,it's in the job description!


Been to Flamingo Land once. Like Yorkshire people. Crazy alcoholics/druggies/perverts. My kind of people


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See,that's exactly what I mean.
> 
> Some randomer who nobody knows posts twice and you're fucking shouting your slanderous mouth off already!


i can tell by the way he looks..he is sound...go on help him out...mr clone man..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> Been to Flamingo Land once. Like Yorkshire people.


................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

Happenin any1 heard from ttt im needin to speak to the old boy!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its a yorky stan as he is back a stan....................


We speak English round here girl!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Happenin any1 heard from ttt im needin to speak to the old boy!!


He's been on in the last few days Ched,if you PM him I'm sure he'll be in touch before long.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We speak English round here girl!



what did you say stan............


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We speak English round here girl!



i don't i speak wenglish, chedz speaks yam yam and there's a few speak fluent bollocks


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone fancy getting smashed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> not a good day for you at the mosque ?


No,you're arse split before it got round to my turn.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> i don't i speak wenglish, chedz speaks yam yam and there's a few speak fluent bollocks


Ah a fellow bollocks speaker. Can unlucky speak with a mouth full of bollock tho. Bet she has tried


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> i don't i speak wenglish, chedz speaks yam yam and there's a few speak fluent bollocks


I can talk many a bollox haha yam yam is fluent for us tho ya cheeky fucker !!


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

yam yam?????? Is that a cockney cunt talking about them pastry things you get from greggs called Yum Yums


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> Ah a fellow bollocks speaker. Can unlucky speak with a mouth full of bollock tho. Bet she has tried



Many times lol


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

yam yam....ie black country. Not thick m8, just trying and I mean trying to be funny


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha unlucky is the bollock talkin champion av nt u heard haha she could probley swollow all our knobs together and still talk crap lmao


hello mr tiny................. i can use you as a tooth pick.................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> yam yam....ie black country. Not thick m8, just trying and I mean trying to be funny


I know haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> If thats u in the pic unlucky, I would eat the stuff that comes out any of your holes. Yes Im a dirty cunt



grow the fuck up you fucking knobhead............................ ggrrrrrrr


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

As much as i would like to continue with the character assassination of peeps i have to take my girls swimming for now so enjoy yourselves and i may return later but looking at my Mrs i think that i will have to smash fuck out of her pasty instead mmmm


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao its like she eats arses tho the stuff she comes out with !!



better than being stuck in your ways.................... shitter


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> but looking at my Mrs i think that i will have to smash fuck out of her pasty instead


No rest for the wicked!


----------



## cannofbliss (Jun 3, 2012)

wow lol... boy did i ever walk into this thread... at a funny time...

and that pesky black knight seems to keep on goin...  

[video=youtube;mjEcj8KpuJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mjEcj8KpuJw[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lmfao yorkie its the fashion ay lol


----------



## cannofbliss (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She'd only go round bullshitting that she's rocking a "Designer Vagina"!



its called "bedazzling your vagina" or the newer colloquialistic term... vajazzilling...


----------



## cannofbliss (Jun 3, 2012)

looks pretty neat to me... although might get roughed up a bit... during "fun time"...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

howdy people...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> its called "bedazzling your vagina" or the newer colloquialistic term... vajazzilling...


Actually no,you missed the joke entirely! 

http://www.oxygenzone.co.uk/?q=content/designer-vagina

http://www.harleymedical.co.uk/cosmetic-surgery-for-women/the-body/reshaping-and-tightening-of-the-female-genitalia/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labiaplasty

It was a reference to stitches!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yorkie lad i neva even seen em tbh but lookin know shit its fuckin grimey haha


Don't miss a trick me mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy people...............


Lad.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy people...............


Happenin sambo mate?? Pm ya fucker


----------



## cannofbliss (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually no,you missed the joke entirely!
> 
> http://www.oxygenzone.co.uk/?q=content/designer-vagina
> 
> ...


lol i know... just adding more "effect" and "sparkle" to the "design"... 

dont even know unlucky... but hear that the whole "she/he" issue gets brought up... and or whatever gets argued about is just silly but funny and futile kinda like the "fight against the black knight"


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lad.......



alrite m8 fucking boring ol sundays...............

can i ask yorky have u changed/lost ya real job or something u use to be a occasional poster now on here all the time? ive always been a lazy bastard i got no excuse's and im only asking out of curiosity nowt else m8.

oh yeah dunno if i mentioned all ready? me cuzon in east london got stabbed twice by a total random last week.


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> my white widow was in veg for about 8 weeks then i fliped to 12/12 about 8 weeks ago and its budding nicely but in the last week its started to grow new leaves at the top like its veging again, is this normal? it has been fairly hot over the last week.


Really need some honest answers about this guys, is this plant ok?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> can i ask yorky have u changed/lost ya real job or something u use to be a occasional poster now on here all the time? im only asking out of curiosity nowt else m8.


*

Yes mate,I got stitched up by so called family.

I spent 7 years training hospitality staff for Europe's largest casino chain and then left to go work in an uncles restaurant venture,little did I know until to late that is was all just a scam. He didn't pay bills,tax or even have a personal alcohol license. He was just intending to open a Ltd company and hit it and run from the beginning!

When I sussed out what was going on he just fucked me off,we erm......exchanged words and I left ripped off to the tune of £3000!

My outlook on life has changed somewhat since and I've now decided to go back to my roots and hustle full time.


Unless you know anybody who needs a good bartender for no less than £20.000 a year!​


*


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

its whats known in the game as spontaneous plantatius combustion giks shes a gonna m8 ur av to scrap that plant before she blows lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> Yes mate,I got stitched up by so called family.
> 
> ...



i thought something had changed jobwise but thats fucking rough m8 sorry to hear that, no doubt he got a few more than words tho the cunt and family too?????????


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> was it niggers


no eastern block and he was left in a bad way so not only did me cuzon get stabbed twice randomly he and a good few other got nicked...... <at the fucking hospital>????????????

this country yeah has its good points no denying but still maddness...........


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Really need some honest answers about this guys, is this plant ok?


Plants can chuck out new growth even at the very end of flowering. Put up a pic


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its whats none in the game as spontaneous plantatius combustion giks shes a gonna m8 ur av to scrap that plant before she blows lmao


can you please explain why i need to get rid,and what will happen if i leave it surely its not a gonna


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no eastern block and he was left in a bad way so not only did me cuzon get stabbed twice randomly he and a good few other got nicked...... <at the fucking hospital>????????????
> 
> this country yeah has its good points no denying but still maddness...........


Bad times. Nothing worse than waking up in hospital handcuffed to the bed. Them Eastern block gangs dont give a fuck. Life is cheap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i thought something had changed jobwise but thats fucking rough m8 sorry to hear that, no doubt he got a few more than words tho the cunt and family too?????????


Oh eye!

My dad's a bit of an employment law/tribunal buff.

I'm not far off being granted a court order,then the van full of boys will be paying a little visit to "cleanout city".

He won't know what fucking hit him!


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> Plants can chuck out new growth even at the very end of flowering. Put up a pic


cant do pics but all i can say is that it stoped growing and was started to bud real nice then its like its started to re-veg at the top.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> can you please explain why i need to get rid,and what will happen if i leave it surely its not a gonna


He is taking the piss. Fuck sake. Chop the plant when most hair are receeded and red and the calyx are swollen like nice titties


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 3, 2012)

£200 a ounce and its pot luck could be tidy could be shit time to do my own!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> can you please explain why i need to get rid,and what will happen if i leave it surely its not a gonna


im joking giks chill..... its just abit of new growth u wont put no pics up neway, wouldnt worry too much if shes already been flowering 8wks.........


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im joking giks chill..... its just abit of new growth u wont put no pics up neway, wouldnt worry too much if shes already been flowering 8wks.........


Cheers bud thats all i wanted to hear


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

moring bitches,
chekced the clones i topped and ther gettig ther new growth already,since i borught the box bak out the flower room ther thriving like growing fast as fuck,all i can summise is that wen they was in the flower room the heat stumped ther growth now ther out ther at perfect temps with nice blue spec so awww yeh sexy and they know it lolol

easy yorkie lad hope ur ok and wat barman 20k a yr? pff not in this area lol get down to london ul pull that easy


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> Bad times. Nothing worse than waking up in hospital handcuffed to the bed. Them Eastern block gangs dont give a fuck. Life is cheap


they where just waiting in a que for taxis home fucking mad times, they aint no hardmen or troublemakers but both roofers and born n raised east london said the 3 other boys who stepped up to the plate and helped they didnt even no yet they wasnt white boys, all on cctv yeah the stabbbing but also the afters.......... 5 nicked cause of some dirty scum.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they where just waiting in a que for taxis home fucking mad times, they aint no hardmen or troublemakers but both roofers and born n raised east london said the 3 other boys who stepped up to the plate and helped they didnt even no yet they wasnt white boys, all on cctv yeah the stabbbing but also the afters.......... 5 nicked cause of some dirty scum.


Bastards, didn't think East London was that bad. I know North and West are fucking mental. Wish all these immagrants would fuck off back to their own country. This is the sort of thing which will eventually put BNP in power


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> Bastards, didn't think East London was that bad. I know North and West are fucking mental. Wish all these immagrants would fuck off back to their own country. This is the sort of thing which will eventually put BNP in power


yeah m8 east london is a shithole.............

dunno bout bnp in power tho u aint gonna all idl on me are ya lol theres good n bad in every race............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

south east londons mint! i lived in rotherhithe and jamaica road fucking loved it,clubbing at yates in peackam on a friday night!! awww yeh u know they loved the yorkishire accecnt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy yorkie lad hope ur ok and wat barman 20k a yr? pff not in this area lol get down to london ul pull that easy


I'm worth that all day long,down London I wouldn't get out of bed for less than £35.000 and for a similar role that I have just left I'd be demanding around £50.000!

My bird has a friend of a friend who is the bar manager at The Dorchester Hotel and not being a big headed cunt but he's not a patch on me,my product knowledge and technical ability blow him out of the water and he's on £65.000 plus bonuses and tips!


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm worth that all day long,down London I wouldn't get out of bed for less than £35.000 and for a similar role that I have just left I'd be demanding around £50.000!
> 
> My birds has a friend of a friend who is the bar manager at The Dorchester Hotel and not being a big headed cunt but he's not a patch on me,my product knowledge and technical ability blow him out of the water and he's on £65.000 plus bonuses and tips!


I knew a lad who was a proffesional barman in Manchester. Told me he had to chuck out "spider" from Cornation Street for sniffing gear off the bar. lol He was on good money if I remember correctly


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> south east londons mint! i lived in rotherhithe and jamaica road fucking loved it,clubbing at yates in peackam on a friday night!! awww yeh u know they loved the yorkishire accecnt


lmao shut it ya muppet rotherwithe tunnel n surrounding areas only in recent days become ''yuppiefied'' even now its still a shithole ontop of luxary aprtments that cost 300000 for a studio cause of the location.........

i lived for yrs on limehouse rd you got fucking canary wharf n money this money that 1 side burdett rd n asian gangs crack this smack what otherside lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> Wish all these immagrants would fuck off back to their own country. This is the sort of thing which will eventually put BNP in power


Excuse me my girlfriend is Polish with a Bsc,she came here to gain her Msc (which she now has) and is proud to contribute to our society.

Any citizen of an EU country can come and go as they please,as can we.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Excuse me my girlfriend is Polish with a Bsc,she came here to gain her Msc (which she now has) and is proud to contribute to our society.
> 
> Any citizen of an EU country can come and go as they please,as can we.


I agree but if your a fucking nutter and have a sheet as long as your arm then you shouldn't be allowed into the country.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> I know what you mean but the bad people should be stopped from entering the country. Just thing how better drugs would be if they weren't being chopped to fuck by every Yardie, turk and Russian. lol


The drugs were watered down long before the immigration problem.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

lol I can imagine that argument - Angry Polish woman and an irrate Yorkshireman. lol


----------



## auto smoke (Jun 3, 2012)

i got indoor grow 300w cfl kush van stich my buds are small wot should i do first time


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The drugs were watered down long before the immigration problem.


Ah, so you admit there is a problem. lol Im just fucking about. Drugs are pish these days unless you want to pay sky high prices


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao shut it ya muppet rotherwithe tunnel n surrounding areas only in recent days become ''yuppiefied'' even now its still a shithole ontop of luxary aprtments that cost 300000 for a studio cause of the location.........
> 
> i lived for yrs on limehouse rd you got fucking canary wharf n money this money that 1 side burdett rd n asian gangs crack this smack what otherside lol



i lived on surrey docks for a while just as theyd been built just over the road from rotherhithe tube and the jobcentre,next to canary wharf
then moved to a coucil flat on the 18th floowr of lupin point up the other end of jamaica rd
then ended up in south webley LOL



The Yorkshireman said:


> The drugs were watered down long before the immigration problem.


yeh they was but ther deff making it worse its them cunts who are spoiking the drugs like


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

auto smoke said:


> i got indoor grow 300w cfl kush van stich my buds are small wot should i do first time


The answer is in your question - CFL. Get bigger better HPS for more bud


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

good drugs just cost goooood money and too many including myself wish,remember of the good days i can get good everything X2 the price ive paid in the past yep i no the PAST but still carnt pay it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

fuck the street anyway and long live the escrow system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmfao


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont want to argue the fact that our country should be our country because i hate ranting but Close the boarders Enough is Enough. Watch crimewatch ffs i would say 80% Of the people on there dont belong here . My Opinion I'snt just based on crimewatch onestly , That would be very selfish of me but i aint getting into politics or statistics 

No arguements people just my opinion and i am entitled to it . Happy Growing !!


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The only drug that has got better in the UK is weed but you pay through the nose for that aswel. I wish I didn't like drugs. I'd be rich, rich I tell ya. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the street anyway and long live the escrow system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmfao


I'll drink to that lad!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

fucking el rollas back from work n needs clones lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> The only drug that has got better in the UK is weed but you pay through the nose for that aswel. I wish I didn't like drugs. I'd be rich, rich I tell ya. lol


I beg to differ,you just need to know where to look.


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the street anyway and long live the escrow system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmfao


Fucking hate Bitcoins. Whatever happened to old fashioned drug dealing. You kinda trusted your man, now its a lottery


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

Rollas been back a while mate lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> lol I can imagine that argument - Angry Polish woman and an irrate Yorkshireman. lol


You should see us pissed.

We both forget how to speak English!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Rollas been back a while mate lmao


yeah i see u post a few days back, hows ya doing neways????


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I beg to differ,you just need to know where to look.


In peoples attics and spare rooms I would imagine. lol Pay £180-£200 and thats mates rates


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

u growing anything then shutityacunt?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i see u post a few days back, hows ya doing neways????


Not bad sambo buddy , Hows yourself doing ? What you got growing ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> In peoples attics and spare rooms I would imagine. lol Pay £180-£200 and thats mates rates


I didn't mean weed and if THAT'S mates rates your having yer pants pulled down lad!

That's going rate, I pay that on singles from pakis I've never met and NEVER more than £200.


----------



## auto smoke (Jun 3, 2012)

last fing i gt 5ft cubord can i do super auto in it new to this


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Not bad sambo buddy , Hows yourself doing ? What you got growing ?


just 4 under 1200hps m8 2 pyschosis 2 exo was just a last min grow which a sitter vegged for me only got back from a month abroad last week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck me,what's with all these noobs today?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

if my mate come up to me and said im going to charge you 200 smackers and thats mates rates i wouldnt even say anything it would be a clip across the ear


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> if my mate come up to me and said im going to charge you 200 smackers and thats mates rates i wouldnt even say anything it would be a clip across the ear


its a coming me lad its a coming lolol 200s aint far from you nowday rolla i no that well, i say this for high grade anyways...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> if my mate come up to me and said im going to charge you 200 smackers and thats mates rates i wouldnt even say anything it would be a clip across the ear


LMAO!

And he'd know what it was for aswel!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just 4 under 1200hps m8 2 pyschosis 2 exo was just a last min grow which a sitter vegged for me only got back from a month abroad last week.


Anywhere nice me and the mrs looking to go to cancun end of the year a month away i bet it was heaven lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

auto smoke said:


> last fing i gt 5ft cubord can i do super auto in it new to this


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

.........


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u growing anything then shutityacunt?


Not personally Im afraid. Used to grow but certain circumstances have prevented me from doing so. ie busted with 300+ and 18 months inside, Oh and did I mention the Police have a massive hard on for me. Need to get out the ghetto and find another place to roost.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a coming me lad its a coming lolol 200s aint far from you nowday rolla i no that well, i say this for high grade anyways...........


with true mates greed dont play a part but dont get me wrong it dont come around as often as i would like LMAO, Street prices have rockated around here as like everywhere .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutityacunt said:


> busted with 300+ and 18 months inside


You're either a liar or very,very fucking lucky to get off with that kind of sentence.........


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMAO!
> 
> And he'd know what it was for aswel!


Damn rite mate lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> with true mates greed dont play a part but dont get me wrong it dont come around as often as i would like LMAO, Street prices have rockated around here as like everywhere .



yeah 200s a piece aint unpaid or unheard of newair in the country, i feel the old m8s rate thing is personal to each n there own cause i got some m8s who i wouldnt even charge yet others 200s is friends price and doing them the favour .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

*




Originally Posted by Shutityacunt  
busted with 300+ and 18 months inside

 yeh then every other grower and dealer in your area gets busted THATS why ther was a drought lmao

*


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're either a liar or very,very fucking lucky to get off with that kind of sentence.........


One was not the mastermind or so my brief said. I got 28 months, done 18 odd. It was commercial shit we were pumping out. Just like chink weed. Flash dried with no cure. I can grow dank though. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're either a liar or very,very fucking lucky to get off with that kind of sentence.........


i was finking unlucky lololol read the old soft secrets the all on pdf on there site and the 12+ month issue old have case that went court and sentance etc


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not implying what I think you are. One thing Im not is a Rat. I take it your just trying to be funny


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 3, 2012)

yeaaa same here pall


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was finking unlucky lololol read the old soft secrets the all on pdf on there site and the 12+ month issue old have case that went court and sentance etc


I've just had a look at that site,could you sling a link up?


----------



## Shutityacunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Well thanks for the chat guys. Im away to try and find out how to beat the Mrs to death and get away with it. She asks me to do shit, I do it to the best of my ability(cheeky smirk while I typed that)and then she moans about the shit I did. Bless her, she loves to moan. Time for a couple of scoobys and chill. Well they say they are valium but I know different. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just had a look at that site,could you sling a link up?



read the back pages of older issues not too old only fink they stopped the court cases at the back pages around 12month ago


http://www.cannabis.info/UK/softsecrets/issues

fuck that u gotta sign up n all what nots now but yeah that magazine use to court case in the end pages of busts......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

fffuuukkk me its dead on here wtf


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

fuck nuggets! how r we on this rainy day ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fuck nuggets! how r we on this rainy day ?


orite matey,everyone seems to have fucked off lol u?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuckin smashed me!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin smashed me!!!!


lol did yer shiz turn up yesterday then pukka?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

i aint fucked off no, or i woodnt b writing this hahahah. im good matey. having crafty j and thought wood check wot u bunch lowlifes doing haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin smashed me!!!!


one adult sized nappy needed here.
u been on the drink? hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

No so drowndin me sorrows lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i aint fucked off no, or i woodnt b writing this hahahah. im good matey. having crafty j and thought wood check wot u bunch lowlifes doing haha


not a lot mate,about to log off and watch sum tv been sat at pc all fucking day doing dvds for people,its money i suppose but a pain in the arse none the less..

nrly my joint time and a hr or 2 going to chek on me plants soon,they need to hurry the fuk up,im sure they been growing about 3 months now? lol crazyness,clones doing cushty too,so thats about all im upto,OH yeh going into hospital for 3 days tomorrow suppose idbest pack a bag or sum shit


PUKKA BUD said:


> No so drowndin me sorrows lol


your not the only one mate mine dident either fucking royal mail suk ass theyl turn up after hols no doubt ,and dunnobowt TT the last time we heard from him he was on about romping down to his post office,so lol if he got angry and arrested pmpl

il be in hospital on wednesday,wel hopefully gettnig out,so be nice prezzy to come home to after such a tramatic ardeal they could do anal probes and experiments on me while im under on th general anastetic

steal a kidney or sum shit


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

op is it? good luck. sure u at point now u just want it sorted


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Chains are off so gettin fucked up lol gettin messy allready!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

have a huge reefer and mix it up til u puke haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Me + reefer right now would = defo spuke.afon


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not a lot mate,about to log off and watch sum tv been sat at pc all fucking day doing dvds for people,its money i suppose but a pain in the arse none the less..
> 
> nrly my joint time and a hr or 2 going to chek on me plants soon,they need to hurry the fuk up,im sure they been growing about 3 months now? lol crazyness,clones doing cushty too,so thats about all im upto,OH yeh going into hospital for 3 days tomorrow suppose idbest pack a bag or sum shit
> 
> ...


anal probes? wot do u think a ufo is gunna abduct u? anal probe u? then drop u back off? where u get a probing from?
u do make me worry man, i see prison had a lasting effect on ya haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anal probes? wot do u think a ufo is gunna abduct u? anal probe u? then drop u back off? where u get a probing from?
> u do make me worry man, i see prison had a lasting effect on ya haha



lol but ive heard of organ theives???? and u know wat these nigga and paki surgeonsthey could pinch me body parts lol fuk im slighley nervouse to say the least


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

best get it done before it a life threatener proper


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a coming me lad its a coming lolol 200s aint far from you nowday rolla i no that well, i say this for high grade anyways...........



200 it is in the valleys and has been for a while now, mates rates is 160 but only on 1 the rest they pay in full i give a discount but i never buy off anyone i give discount to so really speaking i should charge every fucker full after all if their not paying me their paying somebody else top $ for shite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> 200 it is in the valleys and has been for a while now, mates rates is 160 but only on 1 the rest they pay in full i give a discount but i never buy off anyone i give discount to so really speaking i should charge every fucker full after all if their not paying me their paying somebody else top $ for shite


YEH 160 IS MATE RATES I AGREE I DO SUM PALS IT FOR THAT PRICE (caps soz) im gunna have to start getting tough on my prices i think....

just checked me plants the one with branches is starting to really pack on the weght now main cola leaning like a mother fucker! hooks in the wall time i think,also its getting its first brown so its deffo catching up,both plants getting ice and crystally now too,glad i didnt flush that one and had ap ropper look starting to swell and get dence as a mofo!! haha clones looking fucking sweet too triving in the bozx now ther out of the grow rooom,you was rite yorkie them nemisis fly up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Haaaaaahaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¿¡¡£&#8364;¥¥£¢£¥&#65510;¥£¡&#65510;[[{>&#65510;


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 3, 2012)

Happenin niggas ??? pukka ive 4 of ya beans that popped lad just waitin on 1 more !! Any1 else popped ya beans u know of???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

Back home had a splif wish i dint na lol chedz u useless cunt just u an scotty upto na


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

bully boy uk thread............... how very big of ya........................ ya just 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeesss....... picking on a girly as thats all you can do...........you make your selfs look like right _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2012)

4s most ive done


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 3, 2012)

4 a plant or 4 plants?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> filthy whore jeez they deffo need a bit of bleach on those fuckin things is my girl come home with hands like that id fuck her off haha yorkie lad i neva even seen em tbh but lookin know shit its fuckin grimey haha


&#8203;filthy whore........................... ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'd need to be!
> 
> Have you seen the filth on those fingers?
> 
> ...



&#8203;sket..........................


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

One for the UK......lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

BRAP! old madge on the 1's and 2's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

Spinning the wheels of steel!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 4 a plant or 4 plants?


Think i was on about plants mate cant remem


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;sket..........................


Eye.

Get a bath ya tramp!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Happenin niggas ??? pukka ive 4 of ya beans that popped lad just waitin on 1 more !! Any1 else popped ya beans u know of???


Sweet mate that last 1 popped yet? cant wait to see um grow fella get plenty a pics up lol antry an rotate up stright 1st ya cunt lol jk
whats the line up then chedz? you keepin the psyco an slh goin? an did u get a livers cut?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 4, 2012)

happy thoughts here in the uk thread i see?
how r we u bunch mummys boys/fuck nuggets/ spunk bubbles and odd couple who r alright haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sweet mate that last 1 popped yet? cant wait to see um grow fella get plenty a pics up lol antry an rotate up stright 1st ya cunt lol jk
> whats the line up then chedz? you keepin the psyco an slh goin? an did u get a livers cut?


Im thinkin 10xgkxlivers 10xexo 10xslh 10xpsycho 2 weeks veg the flip the bitches im gonna grow out the gkxlivers and find the best keeper out of em and take multiple cuts of it to get me 10 so its gonna take sum time still waitin on 1 to crack bu the rest am in jiffy plugs now


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 4, 2012)

good morning  lovely day here nice family bbq later my 1st grow and cant belive how impaitent i am guess its getting close to crop 6weeks today just reading on which seeds to get and nutes for next time any advice on nutes would be gratefull using Hesi at the minute thanks


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Some nice crosses of UK clone only's and other nice goodies from www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^true true^^^.............canna`s a good nute range mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

DST there jumping on that shameless namedrop opportunity! 

BIG UP DA BB MASSIVE!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ^^^true true^^^.............canna`s a good nute range mate


Ditto that iys the only shit ill use just for simplicity no ph ec ppm bollox just straight up mix and feed!!
Ow and na lad no livers clone reached us yet but in not that fussed tbh mate ill get me a good fucker out of your mix !! Haha


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks for replies ill get some canna ordered for my next attempt just wish i knew what i was looking at on my buds to know when i should crop lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 4, 2012)

GHE nutes work well in coco,more taste on the finished product than canna imo


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning All !! This weather is SH** !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

Prove it!! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Morning All !! This weather is SH** !!


Nice an sunny where im at chief


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Must be when you cross that Seven Bridge mate lol GOD has always favoured england over wales LMAO


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

hehe, you gotta lad. Fuk sake I think the UK thread is the only place I can get away with it, seems I got shadows following me around on this site deleting all and anything I say about BB. Funny thing is, Companies not even legally mine so I don't know why they get their nickers in a twist. Meanwhile back on the US (where it is illegal) they let people (and no offense to them) like Subcool, Raredankness and god knows who else have their own sub sections and threads dedicated to what their seed companies are doing. 
I have also sent numerous messages to the Admin (on behalf of BB) about advertising in the past on RIU and to date have not had nish from them.....I know the Euro is pretty crap but it's still worth a little summit summit. Not that they would get any of BB's cash now that they have treated us like shit on their shoe....it's a shame because I think a lot of the people who are putting things through BB have added a lot to this site. Ah well, C'est la vié.


The Yorkshireman said:


> DST there jumping on that shameless namedrop opportunity!
> 
> BIG UP DA BB MASSIVE!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Must be when you cross that Seven Bridge mate lol GOD has always favoured england over wales LMAO



At least it's not raining, well not yet anyway.........there's some strange folk about lol http://m.sky.com/skynews/article/strangenews/16240998


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> At least it's not raining, well not yet anyway.........there's some strange folk about lol http://m.sky.com/skynews/article/strangenews/16240998


LMAO that made me laugh !


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

might go and check that out, lol...


3eyes said:


> At least it's not raining, well not yet anyway.........there's some strange folk about lol http://m.sky.com/skynews/article/strangenews/16240998


some green for the uk

Upskirt DOG hedge shot.





showing the cleavage.





Soon to be nuggets of golden DOG.





Keepin it green and mean.





DOGProfile





UK EXODUS Cheese clone only.





Regular DOG bx1. She's a beautiful lanky super model, lol. 

























UK cheese x URK....sat dom architecture, but the leaves are holding indica secrets me thinks.






Outdoor Headband, had to bring it into the greenhouse as it was getting crapped on with the rain last couple of days. LST'ed for multi headed monster activity.





The other outdoor Headband.





UK Cheese x OG Kush2 male.





Male Regular DOG bx1, offensive smelling stud to the left


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

That UK Cheese x OG Kush2 male has a nice bit of colour coming through I see.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2012)

now then guys, well going to hospital at 3pm gotta be in for a few days all being well be out on wednesday, got sum weed to take with me,painkillers too,fucking hospitals never give u enough pain meds,waankers hahaha 
anyways just thought id pop on and let u know,missus is well pissey coz im taking the iphone with me lmao,well shes got the pc and another mobile to use on wifi for her fucking facebook cable television and verything,fukin wqomen

PEACE!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then guys, well going to hospital at 3pm gotta be in for a few days all being well be out on wednesday, got sum weed to take with me,painkillers too,fucking hospitals never give u enough pain meds,waankers hahaha
> anyways just thought id pop on and let u know,missus is well pissey coz im taking the iphone with me lmao,well shes got the pc and another mobile to use on wifi for her fucking facebook cable television and verything,fukin wqomen
> 
> PEACE!



Good luck man !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2012)

yeh transport just showed but a hr ealry told em come bak at the rite time,lol wifes out and everything so not like i coulda gone
fucking nhs


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

[youtube]6c4nZJ4ryFE[/youtube] bloody cloggies, lol


3eyes said:


> At least it's not raining, well not yet anyway.........there's some strange folk about lol http://m.sky.com/skynews/article/strangenews/16240998


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then guys, well going to hospital at 3pm gotta be in for a few days all being well be out on wednesday, got sum weed to take with me,painkillers too,fucking hospitals never give u enough pain meds,waankers hahaha
> anyways just thought id pop on and let u know,missus is well pissey coz im taking the iphone with me lmao,well shes got the pc and another mobile to use on wifi for her fucking facebook cable television and verything,fukin wqomen
> 
> PEACE!


good luck mate. hope it all goes well for you and your back on your feet in no time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2012)

yeh trasport wil be bak within 30 mins so im going guys

wish me look ttyl the guys with my num, the missus aint happy but im taking the phone so il let u know via txtx ...like u care lol
peace out guys


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 4, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> thanks for replies ill get some canna ordered for my next attempt just wish i knew what i was looking at on my buds to know when i should crop lol


Just leave wen glistening and cut wen dull lad


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 4, 2012)

And all the gkxlivers seeds av popped now just waitin on the heads to appear feom the jiffy pellets then under the hps they go


----------



## dura72 (Jun 4, 2012)

hey yorkie, ive posted that for you mate....see ya all soon when i pay my broadband bill.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 4, 2012)

DST said:


> [youtube]6c4nZJ4ryFE[/youtube] bloody cloggies, lol



Machines are taking over everything lol they have them flying around football stadia chasing pigeons off next lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Some nice crosses of UK clone only's and other nice goodies from www.breedersboutique.com


just thought id bump it for ya chav.

got court this monday bout that telling the cabin crew to do 1 lol sooooo wishing i fucking had kept me drunken mouth shut now the court is fucking miles n miles away from where i live is gonna be pure hassle n cost me shitloads.................


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just thought id bump it for ya chav.
> 
> got court this monday bout that telling the cabin crew to do 1 lol sooooo wishing i fucking had kept me drunken mouth shut now the court is fucking miles n miles away from where i live is gonna be pure hassle n cost me shitloads.................



I would say that'll teach you but it wont will it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I would say that'll teach you but it wont will it lol


prob not m8 but i aint looking forward to rush hour london underground or all the expense of getting a fucking fine...... kinda counter productive fineing me after i just skinted meself out to get there? lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Only 1 thing worse than a copper and thats the other Fkin pig next to him ! Good luck m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

Here boys want to see something rather freaky?

I found this picture on a pen drive that I forgot I had,it's a photo of a lad I knows sister and her mates.

Can you lot see the ghost?



And before you all jump in,no it's not photoshopped.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea is that genuine ? Down the bottom isi Got a similier Photo ill chuck up if you aint taking the piss lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes mate it's straight up legit.

You can cut the photo and stick in here to prove it.

http://www.pskiller.com/

If you put it into photo viewer and enlarge it that's when it really fucks with your head!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

..........


It's a child's face.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

View attachment 2199065



Rite this aint my Mrs onestly lol , My mrs just said " You cant put that up people will think its me " Lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2012)

I like that one,I'm sceptical because it looks like a 2D reflection of an Abraham Lincoln type dude from a portrate maybe but freaky nonetheless!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Yoo yorkie we be jacking this thread and running our own paranormal investagation sh** lol the guys be coming back on tonight thinking what these two muppets playing at hahaha


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldnt argue with you pal i just remember my mrs showing me it is someone we now and she sware blinds its true , I aint got a clue lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye.
> 
> Get a bath ya tramp!



fuck off you knobhead......................get back to your curry pot


----------



## unlucky (Jun 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im thinkin 10xgkxlivers 10xexo 10xslh 10xpsycho 2 weeks veg the flip the bitches im gonna grow out the gkxlivers and find the best keeper out of em and take multiple cuts of it to get me 10 so its gonna take sum time still waitin on 1 to crack bu the rest am in jiffy plugs now


you with 40 or more......&#8203; ye what ever


<font size="4"><span style="color:#ff0000;"><font size="7">[video=youtube;FRMA0ENx-wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRMA0ENx-wg[/video]bullshitter alert, bullshitter alert.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here boys want to see something rather freaky?
> 
> I found this picture on a pen drive that I forgot I had,it's a photo of a lad I knows sister and her mates.
> 
> ...


bullshitter alert, bullshitter alert.<font size="7" style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0); ">[video=youtube;FRMA0ENx-wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRMA0ENx-wg[/video]


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlucky is on 1 lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Unlucky is on 1 lmao


one might be getting that way..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2012)

so much bbq leftover i might have to have another today!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you with 40 or more......&#8203; ye what ever
> 
> 
> <font size="4"><span style="color:#ff0000;"><font size="7">[video=youtube;FRMA0ENx-wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRMA0ENx-wg[/video]bullshitter alert, bullshitter alert.


Wot a fuckin knobhead unlucky it does nt matter if its 40 or 10 i grow eitherway they end up the same !!! PENG !! SO FUCK OF U CHAVVY !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so much bbq leftover i might have to have another today!


Get it on donald just another excuse to get the sauce out early haha


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

Morgen Droogies, another holiday for the Brits, ffs. lol. Donald doesn't need an excuse to get on it Chedz, lol.


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 5, 2012)

my white dwarf auto is 6 weeks flower will it be ok to start flushing now  hope u all had a good day and good morning


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I would keep going with that one imo. Looks like there is a lot of swelling up to do in those calyxes. Give it feed for at least nother week I would say. Depends on your regime.


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 5, 2012)

thank you sorry for keep asking but need to learn thanks again


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Some nice crosses of UK clone only's and other nice goodies from www.breedersboutique.com


pardon? i didnt quite hear that???

lol its bollax i no u like to sit on the fence m8 but u got subcool etc all over the site and then they wana treat bb like shit taking links out of sigs etc?????

neway hope every1 has a nice day ive well had enough of this jubile queen shite!!! all over the cunting tele and no western union shops open!?! fuck the queen and riu admin!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been avoiding the BBC like the plague, lol....I wonder how much it cost to run the whole shibang, and who paid for it?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 5, 2012)

afternoon lads ! Broke my fkin thumb yestarday suprising what you use a thumb for lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 5, 2012)

Dont know what the whole fuss is about to be onest , im watching mickey mouse clubhouse with the boy and let me tell you its far more entertaining that wathcing the queen wave at everybody


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

how do all? wot was that seed company again? bb? or something? hahahahaha go on drop another link in reply hahahaha.
so bb still getting rough treatment from riu? still getting posts wiped mentioning BREEDERS BOUTIQUE? 
ON ANOTHER NOTE HOW THE FECK R WE ALL?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> afternoon lads ! Broke my fkin thumb yestarday suprising what you use a thumb for lol


did u break it by pulling it out ya arse? haha


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 5, 2012)

close encounters 3rd kind is on watch


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Dont know what the whole fuss is about to be onest , im watching mickey mouse clubhouse with the boy and let me tell you its far more entertaining that wathcing the queen wave at everybody



The only thing good about the jubilee is having an extra day off anyway it has kept the English and Scots happy parading their queen about all weekend


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Whats british about the BB strains?

UK clone only hybrids??????


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah they got alot the uk clone onlys and breed them. the deep pyscho(pyschosis), deep blue(blues livers) and pyscho killer(pyschosis) and i also think the cherry strains have livers and /or exo in them but could b wrong.
sure couple chaps here b able give u more detailed info or correct me as i was going on memory from reading discription of seeds on the bb site
they have other strains also i have say the engineers dream and quazy quake also sound great


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> fuck off you knobhead......................get back to your curry pot


You assume because I live in Bradford I'm a Paki,we all* know for a fact* that you're a dirty tramp!



unlucky said:


> bullshitter alert, bullshitter alert.


That's why I provided the link to* prove *it isn't fake!

http://www.pskiller.com/


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

exactly what MDB said, plus it was started by British lads (although has some nice stuff from US peeps on there as well). although you would think the way riu look at us we were the Taliban or something....

http://breedersboutique.com is a collective looking to offer decent genetics to people at decent prices. I heard they'll soon be running some feminised strains that will be offfered at the same price as the regular strains as well.




mad dog bark said:


> yeah they got alot the uk clone onlys and breed them. the deep pyscho(pyschosis), deep blue(blues livers) and pyscho killer(pyschosis) and i also think the cherry strains have livers and /or exo in them but could b wrong.
> sure couple chaps here b able give u more detailed info or correct me as i was going on memory from reading discription of seeds on the bb site
> they have other strains also i have say the engineers dream and quazy quake also sound great


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a bit of a generalisation, 3eyes I bet there are loads of Scots (I being one) who don't give a monkeys about The German Royal family!!! lol.



3eyes said:


> The only thing good about the jubilee is having an extra day off anyway it has kept the English and Scots happy parading their queen about all weekend


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2012)

Good to hear there goina be doin fem seeds soon, was on the other day thinkin of ordering a few but then realised the were all regs, I've never bothered with regs, just always went with the feminised seeds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Good to hear there goina be doin fem seeds soon, was on the other day thinkin of ordering a few but then realised the were all regs, I've never bothered with regs, just always went with the feminised seeds


"The Dog" is femmed.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

The DOGs available now are S1's, but there is not that many left (a packet or two if you are lucky). Not too long before the next batch are on the go though. Sea of Seeds may have a couple packs left as well.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "The Dog" is femmed.


On BB? is it m8, I was lookin thru them and then all the ones I was lookin at wer reg so I just thot they all were


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in no big rush to get any m8, I was on browsing and was goina order stuff I don't need ive a habit o doin that lol,I've a couple of grows on the go and another planned for a few weeks time, but nxt time I'm ordering I'll def give BB a go


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard there will be a promo coming up with BB anyway. We'll try and pass the info on......


----------



## delvite (Jun 5, 2012)

afternoon peeps  ive bin quite busy ( stoned really ) new updates in my journal - juicy bud + nearly done and an lst lady untied, click my sig


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 5, 2012)

they aint the same price though.
the dogs are £20 dearer

I do like Livers though


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2012)

Still only wrkin out around a fiver a seed, for fems that ain't too bad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2012)

Exactly!

How cheap do you want em? lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

Unless seeds are priced like the doggies nuts seeds (stupidly expensive) i don't see what the problem is, as long as you get 1 fem then boom the possibilities are endless so much to the point that the initial cost is just an after thought


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

the new fems will be priced at the same level as the regulars. and true that 3eyes, it's all about finding a keeper with seeds.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well pukkas seeds aint fuckin around the little bastards av broke through the pellets already


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You assume because I live in Bradford I'm a Paki,well ok your right * for a fact, *me and the pole are dirty tramps!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I provided the link to* prove *im defo a fake!



he he mr bullshitter is back with proof of what.....oh ye more bullshit...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well pukkas the 40 seeds aint fuckin around the little bastards av broke through the pellets already



all 40 of them...is it ? oh dear mr bullshitter is back.........., she laughs &#8203;ha ha he he lmfaoau


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> all 40 of them...is it ? oh dear mr bullshitter is back.........., she laughs &#8203;ha ha he he lmfaoau


And the bbcs is back lmao youve neva seen 40 plant u wanna be cannabis grower haha and no its not 40 beans u mug it is 5 gk x livers bean that was kindly gifted to me u mongol !! Not to worry tho is will soon be 40


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2012)

so many seed strains i would love to try, problem ive found with any seed strain ive grown, seen with me real eyes (not me net 1's lol) n somked is that they all seemed to need a cure to get any decent flavour or smell back out, ive smoked a good amount of serious seeds bubblegum some that had been cured 8wks some 2wks some just dry the 8wk cure was like a different weed compared to the lesser or no cure time.

i aint got time to be curing weed fuck that once dry i just wana donate that shit, and nuffing ive grown or seen grown has come close to smelling and tasteing like the uk clone onlys do just on a DRY no cure.......

think i got a new addiction to add to the list snuff/sniffing tobbaco got some real nice strong menthol snuff from SA find meself reaching for a sniff instead of a smoke lol well its cutting down me smoke count neway lol and the nose was fucked anyway....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> they aint the same price though.
> the dogs are £20 dearer
> 
> I do like Livers though


london underground origanals brought out a seed version of livers/blues ages ago, grow/smoke reports have been good from what ive read, not quite the original clone-only version but like i say from what ive read pretty close.

have never tried it myself i had the clone-only livers cut but yeah u can get seeds of ''livers''


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

ood evening,well im home

all that ahppened was they established that the veins are fine and what i ave got is a venus ulcer,,,take yrs to heal,,and my arteries are fucked so theyve told me i have to qwit smoking tobacco,i said what about weed can i use a pp or vape and he said thats fine ust NO tobacco lol
told me i have to change my gp because now its established what it is its gunna take a while to fix and the gp SHOULD NO be tretaig me based on my past even more so he shouldnt actually say that fact
snyesy heres a pic i just took,see how far stood out fromthe foot it is?


that last one looks like summet the lephant man has on him
oh well a sad day one of me nemesisi has dies,,it was the runt i thought it mite pull thru but it dint,1 loss out of 6 aint bad,the rest are looking spiffingly awsome! new growths from the topped physco.exo and same with the nemisis
me others the biggest has now started its first brown so i reckon 3 weeks maybe, awww yeh


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2012)

Smoking some royal cheese very tasty indeed and that's before i hit them with the batshit they are going to STINK


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

batshi? what u fed ur pants guarna?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> so many seed strains i would love to try, problem ive found with any seed strain ive grown, seen with me real eyes (not me net 1's lol) n somked is that they all seemed to need a cure to get any decent flavour or smell back out, ive smoked a good amount of serious seeds bubblegum some that had been cured 8wks some 2wks some just dry the 8wk cure was like a different weed compared to the lesser or no cure time.
> 
> i aint got time to be curing weed fuck that once dry i just wana donate that shit, and nuffing ive grown or seen grown has come close to smelling and tasteing like the uk clone onlys do just on a DRY no cure.......
> 
> think i got a new addiction to add to the list snuff/sniffing tobbaco got some real nice strong menthol snuff from SA find meself reaching for a sniff instead of a smoke lol well its cutting down me smoke count neway lol and the nose was fucked anyway....


hello chunky 

tell me your top 10 seed strains... please 

uk clones.............. hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm 

[video]http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello chunky
> 
> tell me your top 10 seed strains... please
> 
> ...


see bin laden on that list. seems everybody forgot bout that clone. i used smoke alot that stuff was great


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> see bin laden on that list. seems everybody forgot bout that clone. i used smoke alot that stuff was great


think there is a clone we all love and miss on that list


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

so wens bb gunna run a nice chronic cross? or am i just that far stuck in a time warp and expect women to politely cover their ankles haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

cross with what ... lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

dunno really. i have few uk clone only crosses with cronic. mayb some them or even some supercross where it crossed with ten other sexy strains.
so where is everybody? good see u still got the foot ic3 even with it hanging on haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dunno really. i have few uk clone only crosses with cronic. mayb some them or even some supercross where it crossed with ten other sexy strains.
> so where is everybody? good see u still got the foot ic3 even with it hanging on haha


cross it with white widow mdb lol


----------



## bryce (Jun 5, 2012)

hi i need help with my plants they look as if they are dien. i am growing soiless in rockwool and clay pebbles am using biobizz grow for veg my plant are a month old and they are so little so growing is stunted for sure can any one tell me what wrong what am i doing wrong my plants are kc36 600w grow light drip fed 3 times a day 18h lights on 6 off i dont have a ph meter yet but one is orderd with ph down i thought the water would be fine here in scotland but looks like am locking nut out .


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

tut tut got to get your PHDOWN 

MR bryce !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you can clearly see its not nute burn


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice to see you back ic that foot is in bad shape ini buddy lol  Fuck it could be worse lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm using drip feed system at the min with clay pebbles, using ionic nutes fed for 15 mins every 2 hours, nearly always use exactly what it says on the bottle, no ph meter and never had a problem


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

ffs IC3, that foot isnae looking good at all. Years to heal. Sorry to hear that. Ah well, light up a bongo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

oh fuk no weed for bed,2 choices,,,do my gag or snip a small bud of me nrly finshed plants and micro dry it? what do u think guys??

yeh the foots ruthless but tbh i think i can walk better as the pain has been subsiding the past weeks,parantly i really pissed the surgeon off after the op coz i had a go for them not doing anything, and they take it as a insult that i dont look at them while talking to the,,shit i dont look at any cunt,
the doc at hos says get a new gp coz THEY SHOULD NOT be denying me certain tablets due to my history even more so they shouldnt tell me thats the reason,,~" no u cant have sleeping tablest coz u was a addict" ffs that was 6 yrs ago and not a class A drugor alcohol since not once! fuking wankers

so what u reckn snip a bud n dry it or what


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh fuk no weed for bed,2 choices,,,do my gag or snip a small bud of me nrly finshed plants and micro dry it? what do u think guys??
> 
> yeh the foots ruthless but tbh i think i can walk better as the pain has been subsiding the past weeks,parantly i really pissed the surgeon off after the op coz i had a go for them not doing anything, and they take it as a insult that i dont look at them while talking to the,,shit i dont look at any cunt,
> the doc at hos says get a new gp coz THEY SHOULD NOT be denying me certain tablets due to my history even more so they shouldnt tell me thats the reason,,~" no u cant have sleeping tablest coz u was a addict" ffs that was 6 yrs ago and not a class A drugor alcohol since not once! fuking wankers
> ...


you do what you gotta do. but you don't want to go to far down that road of snipping is all I am saying.....


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh fuk no weed for bed,2 choices,,,do my gag or snip a small bud of me nrly finshed plants and micro dry it? what do u think guys??
> 
> yeh the foots ruthless but tbh i think i can walk better as the pain has been subsiding the past weeks,parantly i really pissed the surgeon off after the op coz i had a go for them not doing anything, and they take it as a insult that i dont look at them while talking to the,,shit i dont look at any cunt,
> the doc at hos says get a new gp coz THEY SHOULD NOT be denying me certain tablets due to my history even more so they shouldnt tell me thats the reason,,~" no u cant have sleeping tablest coz u was a addict" ffs that was 6 yrs ago and not a class A drugor alcohol since not once! fuking wankers
> ...


snip a bud...gives you a little insight to how its going to be


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

it ent been on flush the plant? if not i woodnt snip any myself


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2012)

That's easy to get round, just snip off enough so that there is a stem, stick the stem end in a glass of water like you would a flower and let it soak that up, should make it a bit better, I mean if you quick drying it anyway it gonna be a bit Alan no matter what you do, lol.


mad dog bark said:


> it ent been on flush the plant? if not i woodnt snip any myself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> it ent been on flush the plant? if not i woodnt snip any myself


flushings not a necessity ive taken a small lower bud of my donkey dik 
 

so how long u reckons left on that puppy seeing it under the scope ther?? like i say ive no fucking clue how long they been down or anything, need to know wen to start flush


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

looks cloudy to me. they all like that if so it must b soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> looks cloudy to me. they all like that if so it must b soon


the whole planst like that,the other plant is just getting its first brown, im gunna keep a calender on the next lot i think so how long u reckon til i strart flushing?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 5, 2012)

going by quick looking at ya journal ic3 i wood say flush nowish if week or two flush. going by the date at start journal and it stating 3 week flowering and that 5 weeks agos date i think then u bout week 8 flower now/???
that sound right ish? check the date yaself n check


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> going by quick looking at ya journal ic3 i wood say flush nowish if week or two flush. going by the date at start journal and it stating 3 week flowering and that 5 weeks agos date i think then u bout week 8 flower now/???
> that sound right ish? check the date yaself n check


okk cool il take your word for it hahaha ok so il start flushing on the weekend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2012)

bryce said:


> hi i need help with my plants they look as if they are dien. i am growing soiless in rockwool and clay pebbles am using biobizz grow for veg my plant are a month old and they are so little so growing is stunted for sure can any one tell me what wrong what am i doing wrong my plants are kc36 600w grow light drip fed 3 times a day 18h lights on 6 off i dont have a ph meter yet but one is orderd with ph down i thought the water would be fine here in scotland but looks like am locking nut out . View attachment 2200441View attachment 2200442View attachment 2200443View attachment 2200446View attachment 2200447View attachment 2200448View attachment 2200449View attachment 2200450





unlucky said:


> nute burn......back off the food dude...


LMFAO! Unlucky proving once again she knows fuck all about growing cannabis,that's never seen nute burn..........

Water comes out of the tap at around PH 7.0 when growing hydro the PH needs to be at 5.8 (ish),it's nute def caused by a PH imbalance.

He answered his own question when he said he doesn't have a PH pen and thought the Scottish water would be fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2012)

ic3m4l3 said:


> oh well a sad day one of me nemesis has died,it was the runt i thought it mite pull thru but it dint


*water the fucking things! *


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> okk cool il take your word for it hahaha ok so il start flushing on the weekend


I never flush and never will.
Flushing is a forum myth it serves no purpose at all, also If you flush you'll lose yield. They put on their last swell on in the final couple of weeks,that's why products like Top Shooter and pk13/14 are actually supposed to be used as a late flowering booster.

If you flush you are depriving the plant of nutes just as it really needs them,right when it puts on the most weight and the bud really hardens off.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMFAO! Unlucky proving once again she knows fuck all about growing cannabis,that's never seen nute burn..........
> 
> Water comes out of the tap at around PH 7.0 when growing hydro the PH needs to be at 5.8 (ish),it's nute def caused by a PH imbalance.
> 
> He answered his own question when he said he doesn't have a PH pen and thought the Scottish water would be fine.



lol..........erm....good job its not my plant giggle giggle, i'd of flushed and scrubbed that sket&#8203; clean


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello chunky
> 
> tell me your top 10 seed strains... please
> 
> ...


i aint really got a top 10 seed list tbh unlucky but would highly recommend anything from Mr nice 1st choice always, then serious seeds highly recommend the bubblegum and white russian and for some cheap fems seedsman nemesis,power africa and northan soul i can personally recommend also there WW and skunk#1 are spose to be pretty fucking gooood for the price.

tutti-fruity on that list of clone-onlys i would have to say is prob the nicest smoke ive ever had, stinkiest,tastiest just amazing weed never grown it tho, cunts round my area where they say the clone origantes from wanted 200-250 PER clone for it and that was a few yrs ago............


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

think bout 97 98 ish was 1st bit weed i smoked. was a solid smoker till then. my older bro had moved out and was growing tuti fruity in a house for mates. he came home xmas n feel asleep on sofa n was a real strong smell in room. anyways a tin fell out his pocket and being i hated my bro at time i nicked a good 8th. the smell of that stuff unlit near made me puke haha. gotta love tuti fruity


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think bout 97 98 ish was 1st bit weed i smoked. was a solid smoker till then. my older bro had moved out and was growing tuti fruity in a house for mates. he came home xmas n feel asleep on sofa n was a real strong smell in room. anyways a tin fell out his pocket and being i hated my bro at time i nicked a good 8th. the smell of that stuff unlit near made me puke haha. gotta love tuti fruity


i thought you might av a post bout the ol tutti mdb lol

i had never smoked it till i came to the area 4yr ago, aint smoked none for near 2yr now the people i knew through some1 else who where growing it where a real clicky lil bunch and also moving it down to london at london prices my 1 contact to the tutti i fell out with a couple of yr ago saying that he had already fallen out with the tutti growing lot anyway when i was still speaking to the twat.

gave me great pleasure hearing how his last grow he had major mold probs and lost shitloads lmao cheeky fucker refused to lend me a joint of weed he grew from clones i had given him!!! and that was spose to be family! well ex family lmao never grew another clone of mine and refused to sell to him...........

got a nice bit of hash today from Switzerland and spose to be pink blueberry kush lol from Canada it aint pink or blue or smelling like blueberrys tho lol smells decent enough and covered in trichs looks a strong smoke.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2012)

Ex family lol, ive quite a few of them, some wer never really classed as family from the start....whoever says u can choose ur friends but not ur family is full of shit!
Waitin at the letter box again sambo lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ex family lol, ive quite a few of them, some wer never really classed as family from the start....whoever says u can choose ur friends but not ur family is full of shit!
> Waitin at the letter box again sambo lol!


i was actually m8 i wont lie i practically took it from the posties hand i was at the door lol aint had a smoke,drink nowt for a few days been looking after me lil boy whos only 2months old so yeah was gagging for a joint.

dunno if he sorted it but ya m8 was being asked for on the SR forums bout a sample he had asked for, hes on them fucking samples lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

my bro grew it for others. he dont even smoke now tho. i ent whityed like i did in them days.
i remember the beating i got wen bro figured out i nicked off him, plus didnt talk me for 6 months after that i felt well guilty soon after.
i dont no much on tuti other then smoked nice,never grew it myself or heard alot on it. was a young un wen sampled it n never smoked solid again tho haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

get on th kush haha sounds nice wanna smoke report haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to get the wee boy then
I'd say he got it sorted cos he's never off the fuckin thing, he's got some 25i sniff coming, MDMA, .5g of green and an LSD tab all coming in samples I think, well he's in for them anyway, fuckin crazy! I see ur in for a few things urself, free drugs...why not


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> get on th kush haha sounds nice wanna smoke report haha


now rollling boss lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Glad to get the wee boy then
> I'd say he got it sorted cos he's never off the fuckin thing, he's got some 25i sniff coming, MDMA, .5g of green and an LSD tab all coming in samples I think, well he's in for them anyway, fuckin crazy! I see ur in for a few things urself, free drugs...why not


yeah hes on it m8 i see lol but with the small amount of transactions hes had wouldnt be suprised if 1 or 2 dont show they just looking for business so whoevers got the most transactions n money spent on there buyer stats will sorted 1st.

suprised he got in on the 2 i did with just 9 buys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> get on th kush haha sounds nice wanna smoke report haha


strong bit of smoke like i thought but nothing amazing mdb flavourwise anyway. 

the livers,exo,pyscho,tutti even las slh pheno all have that deep intense flavour, that twang (if grown right of course) lol thats rarely found.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

Sambo me old mukka hows tings?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo me old mukka hows tings?


yeah not too bad m8, same old shit geezer.

plants aint looking too bad il chuck a pic up soon well in the next few days lol wouldnt suprise myself if i do go back to the coco next run clear to see a big difference in speed anyway these where vegged 20days deffo woulda been bigger in coco from what i see anyway of the 1 go i had...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2012)

suprised he got in on the 2 i did with just 9 buys.[/QUOTE]

Aye the guy says he'd bend the rules a little lol, I would say in a few weeks he'll have a lot more buys, wrkin all the overtime he can to stick money on there lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

Just read youve had ya boy mate bet ya buzzin to see him chuffed for ya geezer!

Ive been lookin into sweetners an stuff still tryin to get that taste theres loads tho might try mallassers 1st or that batshit sure 3eyes users it, 3 eyes whats score with it? got any tips mate?
been lookin at fans last night gunna order at wknd so once ive got um all wired up an runnin swoped ballasts im back up runnin!! cant fuckin wait!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

bat shit is best made up into tea. either boiling water and let it cool or luke warm and use it. i generally don't add my other nutes into it but you probs could. you can top dress the soil or coco etc with it but getting the dose right is key


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just read youve had ya boy mate bet ya buzzin to see him chuffed for ya geezer!
> 
> Ive been lookin into sweetners an stuff still tryin to get that taste theres loads tho might try mallassers 1st or that batshit sure 3eyes users it, 3 eyes whats score with it? got any tips mate?
> been lookin at fans last night gunna order at wknd so once ive got um all wired up an runnin swoped ballasts im back up runnin!! cant fuckin wait!



Guanokalong 10-30ml once per week i use it during flower it's a taste improver got to have a good filter as it does make them stink


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

Do u use it with your normal nutes 4eyes ??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Guanokalong 10-30ml once per week i use it during flower it's a taste improver got to have a good filter as it does make them stink


Nice 1 for that mate think ill go with that 1st on my trek for tastier bud lol gunna try a few diff or my next few grows see whats best but with the price of that an only usin once a week im sold if it works should last yonks a 1ltr for a tenner!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Do u use it with your normal nutes 4eyes ??


says yeh any normal base nutes with any medium mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bat shit is best made up into tea. either boiling water and let it cool or luke warm and use it. i generally don't add my other nutes into it but you probs could. you can top dress the soil or coco etc with it but getting the dose right is key


Is that if you use the propa bat shit then mate? How does it come...dried? what do you use mate with coco?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

aye yeah i forget where exactly it's from, i'll have a look tonight. but it's proper guano comes in a powder with a few gritty lumps in it. you can put it in the coco when you pot up or just make up the tea and water the coco as normal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2012)

Guanokalong.
liquid and powder .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=See-All-Categories&_from=R40&_nkw=Guanokalong&_sop=15

100% Bat Guano.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1kg-Bat-Guano-1-10-1-100-natural-organic-fertiliser-/200713741004?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2ebb78a2cc#ht_500wt_922

........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

they was watered yorkie ya cheeky fucker lol it was always looking runty but all the thers are sexy as hell,,yeh i was thnking that about flushing if i do i oly norally do a day or 2 fuk it il run the course get a better yeild


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

sambo i can live without a great taste in the weed as long as it stones me well im happy really, taste smell all an added bonus for me haha
so kushs originate from moutain areas? rockys or wot not?? is this right any1?
any tips or special needs these group plants need? i.e sensitive certain nutes? ph fussy? or anything? even grow in any certain ways?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

ignore last comment i did lil research haha was being a lazy shite really.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> sambo i can live without a great taste in the weed as long as it stones me well im happy really, taste smell all an added bonus for me haha
> so kushs originate from moutain areas? rockys or wot not?? is this right any1?
> any tips or special needs these group plants need? i.e sensitive certain nutes? ph fussy? or anything? even grow in any certain ways?


fuck that i carnt be arsed anymore to just smoke to get stoned, been stoned the last 18yrs nearly lol its gotta have flavour n smell too.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

na i mean i love a good exo reefer n love the mouthwatering flavour but for me i need b rocked out my tiny mind to feel normal.
had exo last week which looked and smelt n tasted the part but didnt get me as stoned as should off. could smoke it alday like baci, but this last bit exo i got is spot on in all departments. two js n u pretty fucked up like it should b. taste is important but as long as im in that confort of being very stoned then im quite happy.
i dont buy standard weeds at all nowadays. i dont get stoned.even if u get in really tasty n smelly weed i feel cheated if im not blur eyed n cabbaged, alittle dribbling also b a bonus haha.
anyways i got beaten by my 3 year old daughter at bowling today. she got over 100 for score haha i didnt but was lil rusty hahah


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2012)

evening growers  thought you might find this entertaining...................................... ..........[video=youtube;6AWrlYiWnoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=6AWrlYiWnoU[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

delvite said:


> evening growers  thought you might find this entertaining...................................... ..........[video=youtube;6AWrlYiWnoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=6AWrlYiWnoU[/video]


? cant see shit man?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i aint really got a top 10 seed list tbh unlucky but would highly recommend anything from Mr nice 1st choice always, then serious seeds highly recommend the bubblegum and white russian and for some cheap fems seedsman nemesis,power africa and northan soul i can personally recommend also there WW and skunk#1 are spose to be pretty fucking gooood for the price.
> 
> tutti-fruity on that list of clone-onlys i would have to say is prob the nicest smoke ive ever had, stinkiest,tastiest just amazing weed never grown it tho, cunts round my area where they say the clone origantes from wanted 200-250 PER clone for it and that was a few yrs ago............



ye i can see why you like mr nice/shanti/howard mark 

why did you not say the doggies nuts seeds ? i know there big money but surely there is more to them than that ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ? cant see shit man?



he he very good..................... 

ooooopps sorry mad dog bark was meant to post on delvites vid :-/


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye i can see why you like mr nice/shanti/howard mark
> 
> why did you not say the doggies nuts seeds ? i know there big money but surely there is more to them than that ?


doggies nuts seeds is just a '' i sell the most expensive seeds bullshitt'' i have once or twice thought maybe you could be kevin murphey in fem disguise lmfao.......

dont be fooled by the money shit netime you wana pay that amount for good genetics just pm me lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Do u use it with your normal nutes 4eyes ??


 you thinking of using the bat shit ? wow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

i got nemisis doswn  ther thrivin


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> doggies nuts seeds is just a '' i sell the most expensive seeds bullshitt'' i have once or twice thought maybe you could be kevin murphey in fem disguise lmfao.......
> 
> dont be fooled by the money shit netime you wana pay that amount for good genetics just pm me lol


hello chunky, got your funny head on i see 

no im not going to pay money like that for seeds. i say  to that 

im very happy with the bomb...looking very good and might have 1 more run with them


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

what do you call it ? ive got lots of the bomb down but can see what looks like 3 types of plants...dont know what the name for it is....appart from that there going good


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got nemisis doswn  ther thrivin


where are you up to with them ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

looking for guinea pigs!?  get in touch


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking for guinea pigs!?  get in touch


will a dog do instead?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking for guinea pigs!?  get in touch


you have baby guinea pigs ?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

we have hit 400,000 members peeps, thanks all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

funny you should say that one of the testers smelled like dog doo according to my mate, it's cured into a caramel flavour now. hhhhmmmmmmm caramel dog shit. just what the doc ordered


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you thinking of using the bat shit ? wow


Lmao u my girl are unbelieveable shit aint u bored of tryin to cheer me up haha ive a misses and 2 beautifull kids and thats all i need ow and my head for growin lmfao ive everythin goin for me unlike sum eg yourself he he he 
as for the bat guano yeah it has been used for quite a while now so i might try see if it brings out diffrent terpines from wot i usually use and see for myself if its an improvement then ill stick with it and experiment with other flavour enhancing oils somethin u know fuck all about so dont try makin conversation about hehehe


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what do you call it ? ive got lots of the bomb down but can see what looks like 3 types of plants...dont know what the name for it is....appart from that there going good


Ive got the bomb down lmfao hahaha all u have down my dear is your dirty scruffy knickers to any bc goin haha and its pheno yes PHENOTYPE YOUR AFTER U MUG !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you have baby guinea pigs ?


tortoise shell & black and white


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking for guinea pigs!?  get in touch


Wots up donald ???


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao u my girl are unbelieveable shit aint u bored of tryin to cheer me up haha ive a misses and 2 beautifull kids and thats all i need ow and my head for growin lmfao ive everythin goin for me unlike sum eg yourself he he he
> as for the bat guano yeah it has been used for quite a while now so i might try see if it brings out diffrent terpines from wot i usually use and see for myself if its an improvement then ill stick with it and experiment with other flavour enhancing oils somethin u know fuck all about so dont try makin conversation about hehehe


get over your self penny winkle.................. you have posted in the past what you use but now it looks like your going to move from what you normally use and was just thinking thats not like you ha ha mr stuck in your ways.


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2012)

ah well shit never changes in here  tokin big bang atm but not much chokin goin on, realy smooth


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive got the bomb down lmfao hahaha all u have down my dear is your dirty scruffy knickers to any bc goin haha and its pheno yes PHENOTYPE YOUR AFTER U MUG !!



thats the word, do you have to be a prick all the time, GROW THE FUCK UP


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tortoise shell & black and white


how old how many lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> get over your self penny winkle.................. you have posted in the past what you use but now it looks like your going to move from what you normally use and was just thinking thats not like you ha ha mr stuck in your ways.


Im sorry to say bit im probly the most that has experimented with nites and technique of growin other than scrog so how do u get this info i try anythin once and if i think its a benefit i experiment more untill ive got this shit down fuck hearsay and other bollox im a man that does not just say it does


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thats the word, do you have to be a prick all the time, GROW THE FUCK UP


U know us men big kids all our life so get a grip or do 1 lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wots up donald ???


nothin but the rent man! you good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how old how many lol


more tiger striped and definitely more profitable


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U know us men big kids all our life so get a grip or do 1 lmfao


yes big kids is one thing cheddar but not all the time and i see its only me you vent your anger out on. its a bit bully boy now don't ya think ?

at the end of the day we are from the uk all growin/trying to grow weed ....is there any need to be a bully now


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothin but the rent man! you good?


Am i good lol had a glich last week but im slowly tryin to put it right as u do  other than that bro im fuckin ontop of the moon atm and neva fet better tbh my man just finished trimmin the bud from the stalk of the lemon ive had dryin and it came in over 8 oz 12g off 1 plant in a poxy 6litre airpot haha you gotta love em ay !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes big kids is one thing cheddar but not all the time and i see its only me you vent your anger out on. its a bit bully boy now don't ya think ?
> 
> at the end of the day we are from the uk all growin/trying to grow weed ....is there any need to be a bully now


Kettle !!pot !! Pickin on u were ??????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

fuckin tidy haul that lad,  airpots are pretty sweet if a bit messy. 

i've been toking some dry ice hash of that SLH tonight, lovely stuff. time for a top up


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Kettle !!pot !! Pickin on u were ??????


ive said sorry weeks ago and was all in the past but still a little fucking BULLSHITTER like you can't let it go as you have no one els to vent your shizz on.................. go on mr bullshitter...was it 5days veg then 12/12b to get your 8oz ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

here we go again... lol,


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 6, 2012)

very emotional today. like a bad episode eastenders. haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive said sorry weeks ago and was all in the past but still a little fucking BULLSHITTER like you can't let it go as you have no one els to vent your shizz on.................. go on mr bullshitter...was it 5days veg then 12/12b to get your 8oz ?


Bullshizzer lmfao lass i aint got shiz to prove to any1 on hear like i said i get my shit down and down tight believe that shizz haha as for veg na 5 weeks as i took a shit load of cuts from the bitch she ended up 4.1/2 ft which is a little taller than i like but was a dream to grow in all honesty plenty of support towards the end is a must as i found out so was all gravey baby he he he


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ow and donald i found me a single fuckin bean out the fucker haha reckon pop it???


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 6, 2012)

has anyone got a link for a program to delete the info from photos please? ive got dry leaves on my blue cheese and wanted to put up a pic or 2 but all ive got is my phone and i dont want the info going online


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bullshizzer lmfao lass i aint got shiz to prove to any1 on hear like i said i get my shit down and down tight believe that shizz haha as for veg na 5 weeks as i took a shit load of cuts from the bitch she ended up 4.1/2 ft which is a little taller than i like but was a dream to grow in all honesty plenty of support towards the end is a must as i found out so was all gravey baby he he he


now thats better thankyou 

right cool you say you have it down tight but if you start using other stuff dont it mess with EC/PH. hhhmmm think what im trying to say is how do you no if your getting the best out of your plants.......... its not so easy i no this


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> has anyone got a link for a program to delete the info from photos please? ive got dry leaves on my blue cheese and wanted to put up a pic or 2 but all ive got is my phone and i dont want the info going online



might be better to look for a pic with the same thing as yours and post that.....might help


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> might be better to look for a pic with the same thing as yours and post that.....might help


ive had a look and cant find any. thats how i usually diagnose the problem and fix it


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive had a look and cant find any. thats how i usually diagnose the problem and fix it


same old shizz for me then as i can't help sorry :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

i think i get a little pissy with some of you on here as you make growing weed look easy but to me its not easy at all, ive got a EC pen and ive still over fed my plants...i was so upset over this and had to empty over half the tanks of canna nute's as my EC pen needed calibrating............ggrrr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i think i get a little pissy with some of you on here as you make growing weed look easy but to me its not easy at all, ive got a EC pen and ive still over fed my plants...i was so upset over this and had to empty over half the tanks of canna nute's as my EC pen needed calibrating............ggrrr


shit i havent even got a ec pen lmao says on the bottle how much feed to give and all u need is a syringe hun, maybe at start u shoulda been nicer 

evenin all



unlucky said:


> might be better to look for a pic with the same thing as yours and post that.....might help


http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ow and donald i found me a single fuckin bean out the fucker haha reckon pop it???



get it done! which plant was the pip from lad?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

i will get it right one day............. i just need to stop feeding them....don't no what it is but i get it in my head to give them more hhhmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i will get it right one day............. i just need to stop feeding them....don't no what it is but i get it in my head to give them more hhhmmmmm


little is more, simples,if the leaves droop they need feeding give em a SMALLL slerp,let the roots search for that food,plant wil just get lazy as shit,,hell i got the overfeeding thing sussed after me first grow,,,fort u used nft or sum shit anyways? may bneed to think about binning it and buying some coco and pots



unlucky said:


> i will get it right one day............. i just need to stop feeding them....don't no what it is but i get it in my head to give them more hhhmmmmm


well take advice wen given take yes for yes.....dont feed them much
i do the weight test,move the pot if its ligh as air its ready for a feed if its got the slightest weight then they dont needa a feed

lol i just qeuoted the same comment twicer lmao wat a fuktard


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

it was my first time at lollipoping last week or the one befor that lol hhmmm to stoned, well i think i did it right but it dont look like a lolly pop to me...and what is it with some of these pics where thay only have like 4branches and a main cola...how the hell do you get em like that.............. hhhhmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> it was my first time at lollipoping last week or the one befor that lol hhmmm to stoned, well i think i did it right but it dont look like a lolly pop to me...and what is it with some of these pics where thay only have like 4branches and a main cola...how the hell do you get em like that.............. hhhhmmm


wen young the main branches get stripped down,mine was a freak of nature i think lol

hunny ur biggest probelm is you cant sop fucking with your shit,learn to grow a good yeilding good quality plant before u start with all the prett fancy shit hell im on grow 5 or summet and stil only topped my first 2 plants,ur on about lolipopping and u cant even get your feeding amount/chedule right,,,keep it simple

oh and how NASTY is this shit







imgine cumming in one day and finding that OR wakingup and seeing it above your head AAAGGGHHHH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

its pretty simple once you know how. just cut off the main growing tip to a certain height and the lower branches will automatically try and become the main cola, look up fimming, snip like 90 % away and your likely if you get it right end up with 8 or 4 or random colas.

[video=youtube_share;u0gr4Bez3Xg]http://youtu.be/u0gr4Bez3Xg[/video]

guys talking are a bit gay but the process is sound


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen young the main branches get stripped down,mine was a freak of nature i think lol
> 
> hunny ur biggest probelm is you cant sop fucking with your shit,learn to grow a good yeilding good quality plant before u start with all the prett fancy shit hell im on grow 5 or summet and stil only topped my first 2 plants,ur on about lolipopping and u cant even get your feeding amount/chedule right,,,keep it simple
> 
> ...


OMFG oh god no no.id dye for sure................... thats give me the shivers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> OMFG oh god no no.id dye for sure................... thats give me the shivers


U ima have fucking nitemares now


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its pretty simple once you know how. just cut off the main growing tip to a certain height and the lower branches will automatically try and become the main cola, look up fimming, snip like 90 % away and your likely if you get it right end up with 8 or 4 or random colas.


ye ive looked it up many a time but don't think i can do it.....i will see if i can get some pics up of what i have done and you can all rip me over them...but it wont help me to be a better grower


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye ive looked it up many a time but don't think i can do it.....i will see if i can get some pics up of what i have done and you can all rip me over them...but it wont help me to be a better grower



whats this unlcuky a new attitude or just getting desperate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2012)

watever it is i hope its a new attitude lol u see no that big claims get u fucking nower,,,new att i hope so eitherway we can dance 
peace and good luck


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

yes new attitude due to me starting to feel happy in life ..... ok a pic of me topping my plants....... he he joke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye ive looked it up many a time but don't think i can do it.....i will see if i can get some pics up of what i have done and you can all rip me over them...but it wont help me to be a better grower



hahaha all you have to do is chop the top of the plant off but not fully, 

As for griefing you, unless you need it i wont  you need to read or ask a fuck load of questions if you haven't the time.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha all you have to do is chop the top of the plant off but not fully,
> 
> As for griefing you, unless you need it i wont  you need to read or ask a fuck load of questions if you haven't the time.


pmsl......i was thinking that..its ok being nice but what if i need the shizz....hhhmmm im sure there will be plenty about to help on the shizz 

plant wize im ok after the over feed but just trying to get more buds from them like we all do, i did top some and that other thing where you bend the top over and it grows back thicker there.....he he god im so fooking stoned right now......hhhmm what am i chatting about....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

sounds like your learning. how bad did you over feed and how old are they?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like your learning. how bad did you over feed and how old are they?


how bad lol..........oh only 2feeds in one.....it was over 3.0 on my EC, there just in to 4weeks 12/12 thay had 2weeks veg


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

ducky said:


> ..... ok a pic of me dropping my pants.......


about time......

.....oh, it's not what I thought......

Sorry couldn't resist. And I like this friendly chat, perhaps a pic of you turning over a new leaf next?

You should learn KISS imo.

Peace, DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

DST said:


> about time......
> 
> .....oh, it's not what I thought......
> 
> ...


lmao dst she tries pal


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i think i get a little pissy with some of you on here as you make growing weed look easy but to me its not easy at all, ive got a EC pen and ive still over fed my plants...i was so upset over this and had to empty over half the tanks of canna nute's as my EC pen needed calibrating............ggrrr


A few words of advise !! Scrap the nft and go get sum cocco why because its easier than soil more forgiving the dwc nft ect ect do it and your half way there to growin some nice simple plants and yes i do mean simple its the best medium out there imo and it amazes me why u tried those nft trays anyway lollipoppin fimmin toppin lst supercroppin sog scrog and the rest of the techniques will become second nature once you know how to grow these simple plants properly with no hick ups along the way


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get it done! which plant was the pip from lad?


Slh bro fuckin 1 outta 8 oz of the stuff ive told the lad who is keepin it to smoke that if he finds any more just give us a shout gotta be lucky to find a fucker like this pheno tho lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2012)

is it fingerz pheno of slh chedz?

the pics are only at day 49/50 i think.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah bro fingerz pheno i heard a few say u can chop at 8-9 wks which tbh bro did nt look good or done enough for me so it did the 10 wks and it paif off in the end few hiccups near the end as i was in 2 minds about wen to chop but nothin dramatic enough for it to damage yeild by the looks of things!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2012)

fingerz always said 10wks and ive grown it a few times and would agree, but its also not too shabby even when pulled early............ especially with a good dose of ripen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fingerz always said 10wks and ive grown it a few times and would agree, but its also not too shabby even when pulled early............ especially with a good dose of ripen.


im thinking of doing a side by side trial with ripen this time to see what the difference is if i use it to chop a a plant or 2 a week early


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah mate 10wks min for me it starts to tinge pistals early but its a con and needs the extra few weeks to harden off imo the smoke might be sweet wen pulled early but your just killin the yeild which is wot i aim for!! Now i know dst pulls his exo at 9-10 weeks but in all honesty i cannot see why as ive rarely done after 9 !! After 8 wks the shit is good to go. and wont get u much more if any unlike the slh


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im thinking of doing a side by side trial with ripen this time to see what the difference is if i use it to chop a a plant or 2 a week early



some like it some dont mrt, ive been using it for ages found it helps improve flavour n makes it look more finished quicker and is also cheap.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> some like it some dont mrt, ive been using it for ages found it helps improve flavour n makes it look more finished quicker and is also cheap.


i used it with the bubblegum cos my mate was supposed to be selling me those plant that would be ready to put on 12/12 but he cancelled on me. it was ok but the bubblegum wasnt the best smoke ive had. i didnt cure or fuck all, i just smoked it


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

difference between selling it and keeping it chedz probably. The extra week is only going to give it a more rounded effect. If it was all going out the door it wouldn't be much past 8 weeks for me either, I totally agree as you can take it then for sure.
It's like having rocks in yer Malt, some do, some don't.



cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah mate 10wks min for me it starts to tinge pistals early but its a con and needs the extra few weeks to harden off imo the smoke might be sweet wen pulled early but your just killin the yeild which is wot i aim for!! Now i know dst pulls his exo at 9-10 weeks but in all honesty i cannot see why as ive rarely done after 9 !! After 8 wks the shit is good to go. and wont get u much more if any unlike the slh


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 7, 2012)

good morning, well it is good but the weather isnt hope all is good with everyone


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i used it with the bubblegum cos my mate was supposed to be selling me those plant that would be ready to put on 12/12 but he cancelled on me. it was ok but the bubblegum wasnt the best smoke ive had. i didnt cure or fuck all, i just smoked it


it changes that serious bubblegum ALOT with a good cure from what ive seen grown n smoked neway, had some that had been cured for 8wks i fink it was that was a really good smoke actually tasted of hints of bubblegum and really strong indica heavy stone, stunk the room out too very smelly.

had it plenty of times with no cure of very little cure and it was very average flavourwise, although still a strong smoke.

the person who was growin it and curing etc grew out a 10/11 pack of regs and then flowered the fems taking clones from each and then selecting the best blah blah ill give him that he did get a nice pheno, but still needed that cure.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

DST said:


> difference between selling it and keeping it chedz probably. The extra week is only going to give it a more rounded effect. If it was all going out the door it wouldn't be much past 8 weeks for me either, I totally agree as you can take it then for sure.
> It's like having rocks in yer Malt, some do, some don't.


Aye lad ive let it go 9-10wks on the rare ocassions as i just had nt the time to chop the fuckers down but i know wot your sayin


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Funny, saying that I just finished a jar of Exo that I chopped at 8 weeks due to me changing from perpetual), t'was good but I think I prefer the extra, oomph that 9-10 weeks gives you.

This is like my Fingerz SLH pic, posted it mare times than hot dinners, lmfao. ".....out to Fingerz!"
10 week Exo.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it changes that serious bubblegum ALOT with a good cure from what ive seen grown n smoked neway, had some that had been cured for 8wks i fink it was that was a really good smoke actually tasted of hints of bubblegum and really strong indica heavy stone, stunk the room out too very smelly.
> 
> had it plenty of times with no cure of very little cure and it was very average flavourwise, although still a strong smoke.
> 
> the person who was growin it and curing etc grew out a 10/11 pack of regs and then flowered the fems taking clones from each and then selecting the best blah blah ill give him that he did get a nice pheno, but still needed that cure.


i never had the time to cure it. i split it with a mate so with 4oz it didnt last me that long lol. hopefully this i should have a bit more so i can smoke half while the other half is curing


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Funny, saying that I just finished a jar of Exo that I chopped at 8 weeks due to me changing from perpetual), t'was good but I think I prefer the extra, oomph that 9-10 weeks gives you.
> 
> This is like my Fingerz SLH pic, posted it mare times than hot dinners, lmfao. ".....out to Fingerz!"
> 10 week Exo.


it sure likes to yellow up alittle wen its had enough ay dst!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf just had to log in haha first time in 18 mnths easy lol wots all that about ??


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

in the end the exo seems to soak it up and then eat itself too, lol.


cheddar1985 said:


> it sure likes to yellow up alittle wen its had enough ay dst!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

DST said:


> in the end the exo seems to soak it up and then eat itself too, lol.


Wot nutes u usin dst exo does but not as extreme as the lemon at 8-9 weeks i neva av it on the cheese.10wks and there is very little and thats if i lay off the a+b to much my lemon was a little worse than the 1 in your pics


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

A bloem feed from B.A.C which is mainly just Alfalfa and molasses. I compost everything and use that.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A few words of advise !! Scrap the nft and go get sum cocco why because its easier than soil more forgiving the dwc nft ect ect do it and your half way there to growin some nice simple plants and yes i do mean simple its the best medium out there imo and it amazes me why u tried those nft trays anyway lollipoppin fimmin toppin lst supercroppin sog scrog and the rest of the techniques will become second nature once you know how to grow these simple plants properly with no hick ups along the way



I'm going the opposite way as soon as i build another groom i'm switching to NFT been in coco 6 years now time for a change, the benefits are explosive growth, huge yield finish quicker drawbacks are it can go wrong very fast


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm going the opposite way as soon as i build another groom i'm switching to NFT been in coco 6 years now time for a change, the benefits are explosive growth, huge yield finish quicker drawbacks are it can go wrong very fast


what kind of nft system are you looking at m8 .. i agree with the explosive growth, not so sure about problems or going wrong fast, i have never had any problems with NFT itself
i have read about nft being susceptible to root zone infections, i have not seen this happen yet 

peace


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> what kind of nft system are you looking at m8 .. i agree with the explosive growth, not so sure about problems or going wrong fast, i have never had any problems with NFT itself
> i have read about nft being susceptible to root zone infections, i have not seen this happen yet
> 
> peace



I've got 2 x GT205's and a 905 but only used 1 of them so far and ended up fire fighting root rot my fault but i know where i went wrong so next time should be better


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm going the opposite way as soon as i build another groom i'm switching to NFT been in coco 6 years now time for a change, the benefits are explosive growth, huge yield finish quicker drawbacks are it can go wrong very fast


Ill agree with explosive growth mate but yeild?? Ill dissagree thats after seeing wot u get after using airpots


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill agree with explosive growth mate but yeild?? Ill dissagree thats after seeing wot u get after using airpots


how much better is coco in air pots compared to soil in normal pots? i can see the difference now and im still in veg, i just wanted a bit of an idea about how much more ill get out of it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

To many vairibles to answer that im afraid but do a side by side im sure u could double your yeild in cocco compaired to soil !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

afternoon ladies,,just been to chek me clones and the topped one is almost like a spike he leaves and stuff are droped,stress from topping or they may have needed watering urr?? lol oops haha wtf im BAK on form


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

i got 1 blue cheese in soil and the rest in air pots and coco so i can see the difference. i doing white widow too and i had 1 and a half oz per plant first time i grew that. im aiming for 2 oz per plant so any more will be a bonus

can anyone tell me if this is nute burn? thats the blue cheese and the bottom ones the white widow but thats looking ok for my growing skills anyway lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeh thats nute burn mate flush em out and start nutes again 1/4 strength and work up

pcrissi averted guys been checked on me clones and they wer just hungry standing tall and proud now looking sexy as every awww yeh!lol
i guess that new bulb is making them hungrier ok then more often feeding and start them on full nutes i think


----------



## no1birdman (Jun 7, 2012)

are air pots with coco better than hempy with coco


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats nute burn mate flush em out and start nutes again 1/4 strength and work up
> 
> pcrissi averted guys been checked on me clones and they wer just hungry standing tall and proud now looking sexy as every awww yeh!lol
> i guess that new bulb is making them hungrier ok then more often feeding and start them on full nutes i think


first of all i was thinking mag def or something cos when ive had nute burn before it was always at the tips where as this is inbetween the veins. but now that the plant is sagging down i think it might be burn


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeh mate i deffo think its burn u can see it flaking but im not expert on nute burns and defficiancys as i dont get them problems as i always start low amounts and work up as ive a perpencity for killing em lol
me?, id cut them leaves of,give a goog flush and start again with low LOW levels of nutes


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate i deffo think its burn u can see it flaking but im not expert on nute burns and defficiancys as i dont get them problems as i always start low amounts and work up as ive a perpencity for killing em lol
> me?, id cut them leaves of,give a goog flush and start again with low LOW levels of nutes


they've been like that for over 2 weeks when i was giving them half strength nutes. the leaves where curling up so i upped the dose. im switching them to 12/12 tomorrow and giving them a flush so hopfully they'll pick up. i was going to re-pot them today but my new tent hasnt been delivered, i had everything else that they sent but not the tent. i emailed them and they said its been held up at the delivery depot so i should have it by 12 tomorrow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they've been like that for over 2 weeks when i was giving them half strength nutes. the leaves where curling up so i upped the dose. im switching them to 12/12 tomorrow and giving them a flush so hopfully they'll pick up. i was going to re-pot them today but my new tent hasnt been delivered, i had everything else that they sent but not the tent. i emailed them and they said its been held up at the delivery depot so i should have it by 12 tomorrow


so leave wer curing up(shrivveling type) and you fed them MORE? who u been taking advice from? unlucky>? lmao

no mate flush them today propperly get all that shit out,make sure waters ph'd flush em and leave em in veg for a bit to recover then start again on 1/4 strength and work up SLOWLEY


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so leave wer curing up(shrivveling type) and you fed them MORE? who u been taking advice from? unlucky>? lmao
> 
> no mate flush them today propperly get all that shit out,make sure waters ph'd flush em and leave em in veg for a bit to recover then start again on 1/4 strength and work up SLOWLEY


someone told me curling up means they want more and curling down is too much. it always worked for me till now lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Its not nute burn so flushin it will only cause u more aggro than good ive neva had leaf in my garden like that but its either calcium deficency on a zinc deficency from over watering them the latter is my guess so dont over do waterin is a good start


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Its not nute burn so flushin it will only cause u more aggro than good ive neva had leaf in my garden like that but its either calcium deficency on a zinc deficency from over watering them the latter is my guess so dont over do waterin is a good start


i was thinking a deficency cos ive read coco might not leave the plant get enough calcium or magnesium but i dont think its over watering cos i lift the pots to see if they need it and wait till its really light. im going to order some dolomite lime and epsom salts in the next few days to see if that helps.
cheers for the input lads


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wot water u using??


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot water u using??


normal tap water phed to 5.8 and canna coco nutes in canna coco pro+


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

ive never had a leaf like that either lol looks burned to bits the others im unsure,wenenever ive had a nute issue ive just flushed em all out and started again seems to wkr for me


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

i didnt think it was nute burn because when ive had that before it cam on straight away and it was on the tips. this has taken over 2 weeks. i was thinking mag def from this thing i read about growing in coco. ill paste it below

Magnesium deficiencies normally start in the lower leaves. The veins remain green while the rest of leaf turns yellow and shows chlorosis. The leaves eventually curl up and die. The edges of affected leaves feel dry and crispy. As the deficiency continues it moves from lower leaves to the middle and upper half. Eventually the growing shoots change from pale green to white color. The stems and petioles may take on a purple color.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i didnt think it was nute burn because when ive had that before it cam on straight away and it was on the tips. this has taken over 2 weeks. i was thinking mag def from this thing i read about growing in coco. ill paste it below
> 
> Magnesium deficiencies normally start in the lower leaves. The veins remain green while the rest of leaf turns yellow and shows chlorosis. The leaves eventually curl up and die. The edges of affected leaves feel dry and crispy. As the deficiency continues it moves from lower leaves to the middle and upper half. Eventually the growing shoots change from pale green to white color. The stems and petioles may take on a purple color.



so howd u think u caused it then coz by the sounds your using the exact same evrything as me? im using coco for second grow but adding cannazym or w/eva its called,eitherway looks nasty and im glad i dont have to deal with shit lie that


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

its a common fault with growing in coco aparently because coco doesnt have nutes already in it like soil. ive been reading that thread again after posting the pics and it says to give epsom salt and dolomite lime or cal-mag.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeh do sum investigatibng befoe u take the plunge mate,,,good luck eithway


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck the ph pen off its not needed the same goes for ph up and down its aload of bollox trust me ive run cocco all through 50+ grows and neva had to use a fucker straight out tap with a little boiled water to knock the chill off it add your nutes and pour job done as long as u stick between the lines of the guide your good to go fuck keeo messin around it good for your plant to av all levels of ph and aslong as u dont do somethin stupid it should be rock steady anyhow in cocco by extreme i mean goin from 1 side of the chart to the other !!

Start off with clones at quarter strengh till around 6inch then push it up to half gradually once there wait till you hit roughly 10-12inch anf push to 3/4 stengh by then u should be hittin flower so u can gradually uo the strengh to full doses


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 7, 2012)

spunk monkeys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> spunk monkeys


turd burgeler


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> turd burgeler


pie hole hussler


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've got 2 x GT205's and a 905 but only used 1 of them so far and ended up fire fighting root rot my fault but i know where i went wrong so next time should be better


hmm, interesting, i have never seen it happen, what is root rot like lol ? 
yield wise with NFT i normally get anything from 3-8 oz per plant depending on strain, although there is exceptions larger sativa/haze plants can produce over 1lb each pretty easy 
i think NFT is more suited to larger plants, that fill out into the space around them plants in nft naturally want to get big and spread out 
you can grow lots of little plants with nft but i don't think it is as space efficient as using individual pots for each plant 
if i was going to fill my whole floor space with little SOG style clones single cola plants i would use pots not NFT much easier to move the plants around when they are in individual pots etc

peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pie hole hussler


3 word story ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 7, 2012)

talking of pie holes how r u doc haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> pie hole hussler


smelly crotch sucker


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> smelly crotch sucker


Frigg all wrong with that !


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Frigg all wrong with that !


That was my thought exactly  no wonder ya missus is always pissed and demanding new things brought for her IM lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 7, 2012)

whats up homos?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

hey mad doggy 
all good m8


----------



## baklawa (Jun 7, 2012)

And once again I come back to find my boys scintillating with witty repartee...

Good thing I'm too fuckered to be entirely sure what you're talking about  

We moved! No more health freak flatmates! (Of course now I have weird neighbours to get paranoid about instead)

Which of the phone companies provide dongles (USB internet) without contract?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 7, 2012)

good good doc. 
so r we all nicely stoned tonight?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

vodafone works ok for 3g (usb internet) . .better than tmoblie anyway 
they all do usb pay as you go dongles


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good good doc.
> so r we all nicely stoned tonight?


whats it like not being stoned, i cant remember


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 7, 2012)

haha is a good way to be.
wots on the menu today ?


----------



## baklawa (Jun 7, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> vodafone works ok for 3g (usb internet) . .better than tmoblie anyway
> they all do usb pay as you go dongles


Tell me what's wrong with T-mobile. I hate them so do into detail =)


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill agree with explosive growth mate but yeild?? Ill dissagree thats after seeing wot u get after using airpots



I'm in airpots now mate pulling anywhere between 4 and 6 per dependent on variety but i think i can better it with nft


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

for the uk the best mobile dongle is 3
best plans and best connection


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That was my thought exactly  no wonder ya missus is always pissed and demanding new things brought for her IM lol


now then me old mucker,,wer u been? last we heard was u on about going down to post office to have a go at em lmao did ur shizzle show up in the end buddy? mine didnt dunno about pukkas but it seems theyve deffo been stolen by a postie or agency man in the depot


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> hmm, interesting, i have never seen it happen, what is root rot like lol ?
> yield wise with NFT i normally get anything from 3-8 oz per plant depending on strain, although there is exceptions larger sativa/haze plants can produce over 1lb each pretty easy
> i think NFT is more suited to larger plants, that fill out into the space around them plants in nft naturally want to get big and spread out
> you can grow lots of little plants with nft but i don't think it is as space efficient as using individual pots for each plant
> ...



The roots started to brown after about 3-4 weeks flowering then i noticed that the pump was getting blocked with broken root which had started to rot it was then that i realised that filling the tray with a hosepipe was NOT a very good idea when it's got a massive amount of root growing into it also the 3 plants outgrew the tray 3 x 5'+ plants in a 205 is far from ideal lol the trunks were easily as thick as my small spacecase and had to be propped up by wedging pieces of wood against them and the wall and yoyos fucking everywhere on top even though they didn't grow much for the last 4-5 weeks the end result was still banging.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Tell me what's wrong with T-mobile. I hate them so do into detail =)


t mobile block a great deal of sites on their 3g network, although that probably wont affect you if you just use it for browsing 
that is all it is good for anyway it is unstable and slow, they use image compression by default which makes it look ugly too, you can turn that off 
t mobile are just shit lol , i guess in some areas it works ok, i have not found one yet 

vodafone is a bit more expensive but the network is stable, where i am the signal is weak but it is still a constant connection whenever i use it
and nothing is blocked , you can use vodafone 3g like any other internet connection .. its fast and stable enough to use it to watch tv use skype etc etc 
although most folk wouldnt use it for that, its possible  

ive not used any other 3g networks so couldn't help you with any other the others


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then me old mucker,,wer u been? last we heard was u on about going down to post office to have a go at em lmao did ur shizzle show up in the end buddy? mine didnt dunno about pukkas but it seems theyve deffo been stolen by a postie or agency man in the depot


I been a'travlin! Spent the bank holliday in london camping and getting evicted from said non-campsite and getting high as a kite and eating my face off. Most pleasing. Nowt for me from the postie alas  Had to buy £60 of amnesia haze off the local street cleaner to get us through the weekend. Notice has been handed into work though, so one more week to go then 2 weeks emptying the flat, 2 weeks of doing absolute fuck all, 4 weeks of cooking and then it's a whole new world for me  Looking at moving to somewhere just north of london, although also pondering the notion of buying an old double decker bus and turning it into a gourmet food wagon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeh and 02 block networks too like here for instance


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 7, 2012)

I've never had an issue with o2 and blocking places. I've found that most mobile internet solutions will block any supposedly adult websites and it's simply a case of getting in touch and confirming that you wish to view all these sordid sites and voila. Been with 02 for years and years now without an issue accessing RIU etc, only issue was when i tried to access using one of the bt openzone hotspots.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm in airpots now mate pulling anywhere between 4 and 6 per dependent on variety but i think i can better it with nft


Size pots? How often fed?? How long for veg???


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Size pots? How often fed?? How long for veg???



10L veg time has been different every time i can flower a plant with no problems but i fuck the vegging up every time (keep locking them up) so i switch them at 18" normally


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

You can get more from them for sure lad ive pulled a 8oz odd slh down the last week or so which had 5wks veg in a 6ltre airpot fed every fuckin day tho which is the only pain imo think im gonna try the 15ltres this round if not it ll deffo be 40in the 6ltres again with hardly any veg maybe 2 weeks max ill get a oic of wots left of the lemon skeleton haha fuck she had sum arms on her !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wot base nutes u usin mate??


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The roots started to brown after about 3-4 weeks flowering then i noticed that the pump was getting blocked with broken root which had started to rot it was then that i realised that filling the tray with a hosepipe was NOT a very good idea when it's got a massive amount of root growing into it also the 3 plants outgrew the tray 3 x 5'+ plants in a 205 is far from ideal lol the trunks were easily as thick as my small spacecase and had to be propped up by wedging pieces of wood against them and the wall and yoyos fucking everywhere on top even though they didn't grow much for the last 4-5 weeks the end result was still banging.


you have to tie nft plants up m8 in 2-3 places to keep them upright thats just the way it is .. if you can keep them about 1.5ft high they might stay upright on thier own, any bigger and they will topple 
you could use little pots with clay pebbles instead of rockwool blocks to make them more sturdy 
but i think thats just more work, i just use regular garden wire to tie them in place its cheaper than yo,yos 
a 205 tank is ok for 2-3 plants if they have space around them you can pull them into the space .. a gt205 can yield 20 + oz if you have the space around it for the plants to spread out into 

if it was like a 205 in a wardrobe or tent or something with no space around it, it should yield about 5-8 oz
i just fill mine up with a watering can, its just as quick really as using a hosepipe
if you use spreader matt dont use too much of it, just a little square under each block is enough
spreader matt causes the water to stay deeper in the top plate, if the water looks deep just sit the tank on a small piece of wood of something
to keep the flow shallow ... the pumps used with nft are shit m8, they are just the same as £9 pumps you can by from pets at home lol 
you have to be vigilant and make sure they stay pumping , if you live in a hard water area they will most likely get blocked at some stage and stop working , i normally buy 2-3 pumps every few months, i spend more on rockwool and food overall 
you can build a filter for the pump, or use better quality pumps lots of options

i don't expect overly pretty roots the roots will be slightly straw like in places and bleach white in others
i really pay little attention to the roots now, i just make sure the pumps are working and the flow is kept shallow . when the rootmat is big
it will absorb more of the solution
thats a good time to raise the tanks by putting them on a small piece of wood or whatever just raising them by half an inch at the pump end will keep the flow shallow enough to stop puddles 
the roots will grow into the tanks below don't worry about that
its not helpful to put bubblers / air pumps into the NFT rez either, the motion of the water moving is enough to give plenty of oxygen to the solution
one thing i have found with nft is it is very hard to judge a plants size and yield by the root system it makes, small plants can make huge rootmatts like a telephone directory lol, while other large plants can make much smaller rootsystems and be huge yielders this is one of the reasons i pay little attention to what goes on with the rootsystem and just concentrate on the plant itsself , the roots will look after themselves so to speak 

peace


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the ph pen off its not needed the same goes for ph up and down its aload of bollox trust me ive run cocco all through 50+ grows and neva had to use a fucker straight out tap with a little boiled water to knock the chill off it add your nutes and pour job done as long as u stick between the lines of the guide your good to go fuck keeo messin around it good for your plant to av all levels of ph and aslong as u dont do somethin stupid it should be rock steady anyhow in cocco by extreme i mean goin from 1 side of the chart to the other !!
> 
> Start off with clones at quarter strengh till around 6inch then push it up to half gradually once there wait till you hit roughly 10-12inch anf push to 3/4 stengh by then u should be hittin flower so u can gradually uo the strengh to full doses


i think i am going to get rid of the pen. ive been looking at the ph lock out chart and it says mag is cut out about 5.7 but ill get a bit of epsom salt to bump the mag up a bit


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

i use most of the house and garden range with AN cal mag (which has made a big difference) and monster bloom on flower, even though i had problems with the 3 in nft i still ended up with 15 o with another o of popcorn


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> i use most of the house and garden range with AN cal mag (which has made a big difference) and monster bloom on flower, even though i had problems with the 3 in nft i still ended up with 15 o with another o of popcorn


Mate at the end of the day its totally up to u but a little tweekin hear and there does wonders in cocco im deffo givin the guano a blast this round to see if it gives it more of a smell haha if it does ill be happy even if i lose yeild wise as im sure if i do i wont lose it for long with a few diffrent methods ive gained along the way!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 7, 2012)

for nft i use vitalink max or canna , with no other additives those 205 tanks are better suited to 2 plants m8 , they are small tanks but work well 
i have a few of them, nft will yield big m8, recently i ended up with 2 large seed plants in 1 tank, the flav and angelheart 
both were over 6ft tall but bent over the combined yield was over 30 oz
although one of the plants the angelheart spent the last 5 weeks by itself as it took 14 weeks to finish the flav was taken down at 9 weeks

i normally only veg for 4-5 weeks for seeds , or about 10 days for clones i haven't tried to grow big plants recently some just end up that way
due to genetics, haze and sativa strains and NFT itself plants will get big if the genes allow it and you have the space and light to cover them they will get huge
with nft 
peace m8


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> i use most of the house and garden range with AN cal mag (which has made a big difference) and monster bloom on flower, even though i had problems with the 3 in nft i still ended up with 15 o with another o of popcorn


where do you get the cal mag from? ive had a little look on ebay and they had a choise of grow and bloom. i wasnt sure if that ment it had veg and flower nutes mixed in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think i am going to get rid of the pen. ive been looking at the ph lock out chart and it says mag is cut out about 5.7 but ill get a bit of epsom salt to bump the mag up a bit


Good lad im sure your luck will change shortly after u do so just stick with it read ya plants correctly and it ll pay at the end bro for sure


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 7, 2012)

@mrt http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-calmag.html


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @mrt http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-calmag.html


cheers mate ill order some when my money goes in the bank


----------



## brewing up (Jun 7, 2012)

indicas do well


----------



## unlucky (Jun 7, 2012)

i got in to nft growing as it was meant to be easy and as im only 5ft3, me getting sacks of dirt or coco up in a loft.........


----------



## unlucky (Jun 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A few words of advise !! Scrap the nft and go get sum cocco why because its easier than soil more forgiving the dwc nft ect ect do it and your half way there to growin some nice simple plants and yes i do mean simple its the best medium out there imo and it amazes me why u tried those nft trays anyway lollipoppin fimmin toppin lst supercroppin sog scrog and the rest of the techniques will become second nature once you know how to grow these simple plants properly with no hick ups along the way


i can't do that just yet,i have to master it or get very close. im slowly getting better and im sure as time passes i will be able to do well at growing...if i can only stop messing with them and wanting to be with them giving them food lol ,being stoned in the room don't help .......... hhhhmmm


----------



## unlucky (Jun 7, 2012)

chill out i do be thinking........... 

[video=youtube;ySjHafrykBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySjHafrykBw[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jun 7, 2012)

good morninuk growers 
<span style="color:#ff0000;"><font size="7">[video=youtube;m5TwT69i1lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wotem bitches another day of rain


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 8, 2012)

good morning grey sky here up north no rain yet


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> good morning grey sky here up north no rain yet


Not to worry its on its way haha:-$


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not to worry its on its way haha:-$


hope not i got to find a leak in car sun roof sick of sitting on wet seat after rain lol


----------



## delvite (Jun 8, 2012)

gotta luv the true english weather  hows all tday, my temps are gr8


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha spose youll find the leak easier then lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

delvite said:


> gotta luv the true english weather  hows all tday, my temps are gr8


My temps are great regardless of weather haha just like myself


----------



## delvite (Jun 8, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> hope not i got to find a leak in car sun roof sick of sitting on wet seat after rain lol


 replace the seal


----------



## delvite (Jun 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> My temps are great regardless of weather haha just like myself


 i have to keep an eye when its warmer but gunna get an ac / enviro control, a steady 26 is good for me


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah just been lazy and for some reason didnt want a car with sunroof and ended up with one it leaked on drivers side now it changed to passenger lol


----------



## delvite (Jun 8, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> yeah just been lazy and for some reason didnt want a car with sunroof and ended up with one it leaked on drivers side now it changed to passenger lol


......................its ok il walk


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah temps i had issues with but ok now we have rubbish weather 1st grow lot to learn gonna go coco route next and not auto flower only tried them for 1st time as they sounded easy not long till there ready i hope havent had a smoke for over a week getting impaitent


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 8, 2012)

hows every one tday then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried auto flower once, went about 5 weeks with no sign of flower, so had to switch to 12/12, ther was fuckall auto about them


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 8, 2012)

heres my white dwarf auto pic just took


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 8, 2012)

heres one of my nirvana auto bubblelicious


----------



## delvite (Jun 8, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hows every one tday then?


 all good gaz, av gotta do some runnin tday so im gonna get wet


----------



## delvite (Jun 8, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> View attachment 2204066 heres my white dwarf auto pic just took





twofast4u said:


> View attachment 2204084 heres one of my nirvana auto bubblelicious


.........................goddammit why is cannabis so sexy


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> where do you get the cal mag from? ive had a little look on ebay and they had a choise of grow and bloom. i wasnt sure if that ment it had veg and flower nutes mixed in



I picked the veg cal-mag up 4-0-0 from a grow shop they have 2-0-0 for flower to but instead of getting that as well i just gave them 1ml instead of 2ml


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I picked the veg cal mag up 4-0-0 from a grow shop they have 2-0-0 for flower to but instead of getting that as well i just gave them 1ml instead of 2ml


oh right. so the grow and bloom is just different amounts of cal and mag? i thought it had other nutes in it too lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I picked the veg cal-mag up 4-0-0 from a grow shop they have 2-0-0 for flower to but instead of getting that as well i just gave them 1ml instead of 2ml





mrt1980 said:


> oh right. so the grow and bloom is just different amounts of cal and mag? i thought it had other nutes in it too lol


Here'ya boys.

Calcium.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-ELEMENTS-CALCIUM-CA-1-LITRE-/140724989252?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20c3dced44#ht_2040wt_905

Magnesium.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-ELEMENTS-MAGNESIUM-MgO-1-LITRE-/160764884401?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item256e5575b1#ht_2024wt_1031

Canna sell all ferts seperately if needed,I personally use the Calcium and just buy cheap bags of epsom salts for my Mag.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

Trees.





All being well the big tent is getting built tomorrow.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here'ya boys.
> 
> Calcium.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-ELEMENTS-CALCIUM-CA-1-LITRE-/140724989252?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20c3dced44#ht_2040wt_905
> ...


cheers mate ill add them to my watch list now cos ive always had cal issues at the end but just left it cos i want far from chop day


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are they still in veg? my new tent came back this morning so hopefully ill connect everything up and put them on 12/12 tonight


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> are they still in veg? my new tent came back this morning so hopefully ill connect everything up and put them on 12/12 tonight


and you havent got it up and running yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> are they still in veg?


Yep, I'm about 5f 10"/5f 11" and the tall ones come to my nipples.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2012)

they are gonna be HUGE yman how long you been vegging em?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

They've been in that tent about 7 weeks but I took the clones around 6 months ago!

They're going into a 3m (ish) homemade tent for flower under 1000w.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They've been in that tent about 7 weeks but I took the clones around 6 months ago!
> 
> They're going into a 3m (ish) homemade tent for flower under 1000w.


nice m8 they will be big!

why ja grow like that tho yman do you not find all that veg time especially spread over the yr could be another whole grow or 2, you seem to like ya trees tho aint never seen a pic of your that wasnt a big plant.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> and you havent got it up and running yet?


no im swopping rooms and ive been running around trying to find a longer extension lead cos the 1 i got is too short. ive had to go out and get 1 now




The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, I'm about 5f 10"/5f 11" and the tall ones come to my nipples.


they are huge fair play. i cant wait to see what you get off them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trees.
> 
> View attachment 2204221
> View attachment 2204222
> ...


hope u got summet to support them matey,,u got air cooled hoods? ther gunna be fucking enourmouse,i think u should give one to me coz u aint ready for plants that big lmao hahah

TTT PUKKA have u had a insufficiant postage card thru the door??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hope u got summet to support them matey,,u got air cooled hoods? ther gunna be fucking enourmouse,i think u should give one to me coz u aint ready for plants that big lmao hahah
> 
> TTT PUKKA have u had a insufficiant postage card thru the door??


no mate what the fucks 1 of them? well i could have will check does that means there comin just not enough stamp or whatever?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

Just asked the mrs its when you ant paid enough for the weight of package chedz you tight cunt so goes to depo then you pay rest you can pick upv
you think could be dodgy tho? fuck it im still goin for it! just say i ant got a clue whats in it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just asked the mrs its when you ant paid enough for the weight of package chedz you tight cunt so goes to depo then you pay rest you can pick upv
> you think could be dodgy tho? fuck it im still goin for it! just say i ant got a clue whats in it lol


yeh spoke to chedz earlier normally puts 2 stamps but dident this time I DONT KNOW if it is his,but im not expecting anything else so il find out tomorrow as me post depot is closed now

cant belive sambos was the only one that showed up the wanker lol hahaha

abd rofl pukka having to ask the misuus wat insufficiant postage is hahahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh spoke to chedz earlier normally puts 2 stamps but dident this time I DONT KNOW if it is his,but im not expecting anything else so il find out tomorrow as me post depot is closed now
> 
> cant belive sambos was the only one that showed up the wanker lol hahaha


ill no in half hour if ive had 1 then ill go in morn fuckib hope it is now!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

So what you done stuck 1 stamp on it chedz an stuck it in postbox you loony? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ill no in half hour if ive had 1 then ill go in morn fuckib hope it is now!


member its saturday tomoz, open till abot 10am


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> member its saturday tomoz, open till abot 10am


Ow aye cheers lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 8, 2012)

i had 1 of them before. they charged me an extra quid to go down and pick it up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why ja grow like that tho yman do you not find all that veg time especially spread over the yr could be another whole grow or 2, you seem to like ya trees tho aint never seen a pic of your that wasnt a big plant.


Lol,3 reasons really although I do have a thing for trees.

1) They should have been done ages ago but due to security reasons I've had to move the grow 4 times in as many months so I've had no solid premises in which to finish them off,in the meantime they're just getting bigger.

2) I have to split the crop with the lad whose house it's at and I'm not in the habit of sharing chump change,bigger plants = bigger pay!

3) I was sifting through a few threads catching up on stuff missed and somebody (possibly DST) mentioned sarcastically that Mr West says that the Cheese should be vegged to the size of a washing machine,seeing how damn viney it is it made perfect sense! 




IC3M4L3 said:


> u got air cooled hoods?


I have a 400w and a 600w,standard euro on the 400w and a cheap cooltube for the 600w. Given the size of them now though I'm considering just hanging the bulbs bare vertical.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol,3 reasons really although I do have a thing for trees.
> 
> 1) They should have been done ages ago but due to security reasons I've had to move the grow 4 times in as many months so I've had no solid premises in which to finish them off,in the meantime they're just getting bigger.
> 
> ...


well ive got space if u run out of room


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ive got space if u run out of room


Why,you gonna move out?

I could do with another whole house!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

See you all in a bit boys,off to The Lab to take some clones and watch my birds country get smashed by the Greeks!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See you all in a bit boys,off to The Lab to take some clones and watch my birds country get smashed by the Greeks!


what ya taking cuttings of this time?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 8, 2012)

yorkie reminded me check my two exo x br clones and by god they have rooted.
my 3 bc clones only done other day wen i trimmed up so b another week and abit for them.
chuffed my exos took tho
now gotta pull out my finger and ge veg chamber done asap.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yorkie reminded me check my two exo x br clones and by god they have rooted.
> my 3 bc clones only done other day wen i trimmed up so b another week and abit for them.
> chuffed my exos took tho
> now gotta pull out my finger and ge veg chamber done asap.


ive just fited a propper light fitting and 3 way junction box to me veg cab, gunna have 3-5 blue spec 30 watt cfls in ther already cotaed in thick mylar from a grow tent so its gunna be pretty fucking awsome,,hoping to get a extractor mounted in the side or top soon then it can go bak into the flower room,,oh gotta light prioof the lid wer it closes too, fuking mint i love it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

erm how long after topping should i wait before putting in flower room?

already got th new growth on top x2


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> no mate what the fucks 1 of them? well i could have will check does that means there comin just not enough stamp or whatever?


Sappinin lad yeah might of made a big bobo lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sappinin lad yeah might of made a big bobo lmao


afternoon cheds how r ya man  just domne this for a pal if anyone else wnats it here
http://bayfiles.com/file/csVX/2x9hrV/M-Zone_%40_Pleasuredome_5th_Birthday_~_FULL_1_HOUR_SET.mp3

you southern monkeys dont listen to it i dont think/.?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 8, 2012)

hows the uk lads................... all good i hope ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows the uk lads................... all good i hope ?


About as thick as 2 scaff boards


----------



## unlucky (Jun 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> About as thick as 2 scaff boards


hello cheds pmsl...you have lost me on the first convo..................hhmmm what tf is a scaff boards ?

i see the f packy's have moved in lol...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon cheds how r ya man  just domne this for a pal if anyone else wnats it here
> http://bayfiles.com/file/csVX/2x9hrV/M-Zone_%40_Pleasuredome_5th_Birthday_~_FULL_1_HOUR_SET.mp3
> 
> you southern monkeys dont listen to it i dont think/.?


what is it ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lmfao they get anywere those !! Scaffold board seems your the same lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 8, 2012)

oh ye scaffolding boards.........dam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ye looks that way..

if i burnt my plants and then i flushed them for a week can i now start giving them food again ? don't take the piss please as my plants are in week 4 of flower and thay need more than me to get them to an ok ish state


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

Try a quarter of wot it says on the bottle


----------



## unlucky (Jun 8, 2012)

a quarter at 4weeks in flower.....im using canna ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 8, 2012)

ok thankyou cheds i will go and feed them....................


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2012)

A merry and shtoned hello from the Dam yesh.


----------



## baklawa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo Chedz  Quick gym q - need to start setting up a home gym from scratch and I want to start with something like a leg press wotsit because basically the glutes are the only thing I absolutely refuse to work the old-fashioned way (squats etc.) - I hate hate hate squats and anything else glute-related, it's when I turn into a wimp and convince myself I'm injured and go off for a choccie biccie. I've pretty much found a temporary solution for all the other major muscle groups (most of them involving the only piece of furniture in my new house: a kiddie bed), but I really really need a mechanical solution to my wimpiness  So: what should I search Gumtree/ eBay for?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what is it ?


music  the clue is in the name 
was guna say summet of teh UPMOST importance but now totally forgotten. go chek me plants for the day i think

just put 3 of me clones in the flower room,left the 2 i topped in veg looking mint tho the 2 i topped are the biggest by far


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2012)

''cant belive sambos was the only one that showed up the wanker lol hahaha''

sambos always turns up wanker lol

i will add tho that none of that package was my weed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sappinin lad yeah might of made a big bobo lmao


Ill let you off you thick twat if i get me hands on it tomoz!!!!.....ive got 1 of those notice thingys gotta pay a quid 9p an the package is mine


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

Has some 1 told ttt?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ill let you off you thick twat if i get me hands on it tomoz!!!!.....ive got 1 of those notice thingys gotta pay a quid 9p an the package is mine


u got one too pukka?? 
i guess its GOT to be the one ohhh ffs lol i gave a pal my card to collect as i cant walk,he said fuk that wen i said gotta be beofre 10 Im waking the cnt up at 8am lol

iaint spoke to TTT and aint got his number so cant,,im sure he will know royal mail are cheeky cunts askin a qwid for handling the thing fuk wouldnt be so bad if it was done a bit qwicker lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u got one too pukka??
> i guess its GOT to be the one ohhh ffs lol i gave a pal my card to collect as i cant walk,he said fuk that wen i said gotta be beofre 10 Im waking the cnt up at 8am lol
> 
> iaint spoke to TTT and aint got his number so cant,,im sure he will know royal mail are cheeky cunts askin a qwid for handling the thing fuk wouldnt be so bad if it was done a bit qwicker lol


yeh i got 1 mate fuck knows when it came im stright of for the fucka soon as i open me eyes depos only 2min from mine so will be home tokin some of chedz gear in no time, an there was me slaggin the useless cunt big time lmao!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> yeh i got 1 mate fuck knows when it came im stright of for the fucka soon as i open me eyes depos only 2min from mine so will be home tokin some of chedz gear in no time, an there was me slaggin the useless cunt big time lmao!!!!


i know mate lol i cant walk either lol so gotta rely on a pal and hes got the card now anyways u know im waking the cunt up he can go get it then fuk off home lmao

its gotta be it man i mean fuk cant be a benfit letter can it if we both got it imo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate lol i cant walk either lol so gotta rely on a pal and hes got the card now anyways u know im waking the cunt up he can go get it then fuk off home lmao
> 
> its gotta be it man i mean fuk cant be a benfit letter can it if we both got it imo


get ya sen a wheel chair lad lol its defo that mate i ant got nowt else comin an if numpty chedz has stuck a stamp an flung it in postbox then its defo that lol who else would send sumut like that? lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy days lads, nothin like a wee package ye thot had gone


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo lads aint no1 got a contact num email 4 ttt???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo lads aint no1 got a contact num email 4 ttt???


No i ant ya numpty!! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahahha wots happenin nigga lmao cained aint the word  
Were the fuck is ttt???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

Bout to get me head down fuckin tied mate fuck knows where ttt is could do we tellin him or monday for him.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 8, 2012)

He ll turn up not to worry hahaha fuckin head down its friday/saturday no sesh lad???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2012)

Few swollas earlier we footy mate thats it to many jakeys cant keep me eyes open lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2012)

1 more bowl of this blueberry and I'm off to bed,got to be up at 7:30 to go and build this bloody tent. 

"Roughly what time are you delivering the wood"

"Between 8:00 and 12:00 is all I can say mate"

Nice.....


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

mornin all and to all - good mornin


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

Smashed head


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Smashed head


 fookin hell somones up, self inflicted by fun m8y


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 9, 2012)

good morning


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

delvite said:


> fookin hell somones up, self inflicted by fun m8y


The joys of 8stella mixed with jd an ice


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> good morning


 mornin m8y 



cheddar1985 said:


> The joys of 8stella mixed with jd an ice


 ah the joys of mixed drinks  i prefer corona myself and straight jd (ice is evil)


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 9, 2012)

on one of my top buds the leafs have yellowing on the tips, so many threads to read is it over feeding not the best pic but u can see where the tips of leaves are gone glad i dont drink


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> on one of my top buds the leafs have yellowing on the tips, so many threads to read is it over feedingView attachment 2205380 not the best pic but u can see where the tips of leaves are gone glad i dont drink


 are you using boost? looks normal to me ( near the end )


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 9, 2012)

delvite said:


> are you using boost?


yeah using hesi bloom complex,phosphorus,(power zyme 1-2 times a week) and super vit but they are 7 weeks flower on wed which is when ill start flushing


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 9, 2012)

thank u del  hows these looking so far


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> yeah using hesi bloom complex,phosphorus,(power zyme 1-2 times a week) and super vit but they are 7 weeks flower on wed which is when ill start flushing


 looks ok to me m8, tips usually turn when you reach your boost limit


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> thank u del View attachment 2205395 hows these looking so far


looking good, i lv close ups


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks again seems so long ago since i started these off wish they were ready now but guess paitence is the key and not cutting early dont want to mess them up after the effort i put in


----------



## delvite (Jun 9, 2012)

twofast4u said:


> thanks again seems so long ago since i started these off wish they were ready now but guess paitence is the key and not cutting early dont want to mess them up after the effort i put in


 thats right m8, itchy fingers get you no where


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Been an got me pack nice 1 chedz you useless twat lol
smell proof my arse!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad alls good lad only ttt and ic3 to go haha


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 9, 2012)

nice to see you packages got there lads cant trust postmen !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Been an got me pack nice 1 chedz you useless twat lol
> smell proof my arse!!!


Was it not smell proof enough p  probley becus it was stuck in there so long haha aint no1 heard from ttt??


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

i set my tent up last night, it took me fucking ages. then i repotted my plants and found out i didnt order enough coco. ive just ordered more coco and calcium and magnesium from ebay and it should be here monday or tuesday. hopefully ill get it all sorted and not have to spend anymore money lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Could smell it as i opend outside mate lol nice1 been there days like ya said tho. Just had a psycho i think bro nice!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha glad u got it lad !!


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 9, 2012)

howz the grows then?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2012)

damnit, hou too late else i'd have been legging it down the post office. How the bloody hell are we supposed to know cheds cocked up if they don't leave insufficient postage cards, cheeky buggars!

I'm around just being ninja, playing the part of the host at present, gotta be cooking up some pepper steaks and a salad for lunch. Must get to it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

this was a clone that hadnt rooted when i potted it 3 others had and it looked healthy enough like it wasnt far from rooting so i potted seeing as i was low on clones at the time.

day 18 of 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

her bigger sister, needs a feed tho.

day 18 of 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Lookin bang tidy them old boy!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin bang tidy them old boy!


cheers geezer yeah thay getting there m8 i just want em finished now tho so i can start again lol this was just a emergency grow me sister vegged n looked after them for a month whilst i was away.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Look good mate nice an healthy your sis aint bad at growin geezer is she lol is that the same 1 with the 6oz livers?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Look good mate nice an healthy your sis aint bad at growin geezer is she lol is that the same 1 with the 6oz livers?


no she dont grow m8 she just done as she was instructed, it aint hard oldboy as you no.

no that was the ex's mum 24oz from 4 in soil from 1 600, 3 pyschosis n 1 livers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

ahh mutherfucker, my so called pal wouldnt get up so im smoking bun k until moday CAN U FUCKING BELIVE IT!!! wounded

yeh i am getting a wheel chair got a appointment on the 12th of june,trying to get onto higher rate of dla to get one of them spakka wagons battery opertaed jobs lma

ther looking mint them sambo mate,, u topped em no? i did one of the ones i ot of you and ther thriving it seems e 2 topped ones are growing way faster than the rest so i just thought fuckit and put 3 in flower room and left the 2 topped ones in veg


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

no m8 i never topped em, i rarely do tbh ic3 but everytime i put a pic up some1 will ask if they been topped its just that genetics m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 i never topped em, i rarely do tbh ic3 but everytime i put a pic up some1 will ask if they been topped its just that genetics m8.


is that one of the ones u sent me?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that one of the ones u sent me?


yes m8 exactly the same, hows the foot?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

what strain is it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what strain is it?


clone-only mrt pyschosis.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yes m8 exactly the same, hows the foot?


SORE AS A CUNT MATEY cant belive that its prolly never going to go,nurses was telling me of this dude who they go see 15 FUKING YEARS hes had the same as me for,so if i get rid within the next 6 months il be fine if not ive got a 1 or 2% chance of EVER geting rid


wers ssb nowadays?

well its POSSIBLY wat u sent me seen as u dunt label em ya cunt lol, i will do a grow one day wer i actually know wtf im groing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SORE AS A CUNT MATEY cant belive that its prolly never going to go,nurses was telling me of this dude who they go see 15 FUKING YEARS hes had the same as me for,so if i get rid within the next 6 months il be fine if not ive got a 1 or 2% chance of EVER geting rid
> 
> 
> wers ssb nowadays?
> ...


i only have 2 strains ic3 neither can be complained about and both are clone-only stop ya bitching lol u where lucky to get em ya wanker lol

thats fucked up bout the foot m8 i hope it heals but dont look to promising geezer does it and having to deal with forever may be something ya gonna have to do, fuck that tho.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> clone-only mrt pyschosis.


its looking good mate. ive seen other pics of it and it goes nice and frosty towards the end


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its looking good mate. ive seen other pics of it and it goes nice and frosty towards the end


its a very old strain m8, u never smoked it?

some INTENSE flavour n smell, and shes easy to grow and yields nicely prob why shes been around 20+ yrs


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

the other 2 plants i got 4 in a 1.2mtr x 1.2mtr tent with 1200hps over them.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a very old strain m8, u never smoked it?
> 
> some INTENSE flavour n smell, and shes easy to grow and yields nicely prob why shes been around 20+ yrs


no ive never smoked it mate. i didnt think it was that old, i hadnt heared of it till i came on here. ive always had the ww, ak 1 or 2 blues, a few cheese strains and chronic mainly. i had a little sample of some white shark off a mate, its quite nice and doing the job anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

yeh the clones u gave me sambo are growing branches everyware so heres hopin! seems they thrive after being topped too crazy good strain


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the clones u gave me sambo are growing branches everyware so heres hopin! seems they thrive after being topped too crazy good strain


theres no heres hopeing bro, they are 20+ yrs proven......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres no heres hopeing bro, they are 20+ yrs proven......


no i mean heres hoping ther the physco or livers or watever lol i cant remember wtf u said they was hahaha shit im loosing my mind,,eitherway just taken em out of veg box and put em in flower room wasent happy with vegging clones inthe open u know lol PARRAANNOOIIIAAA


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

fucking thread is dead 2night???!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking thread is dead 2night???!!!


i know mate pukka wil be smashed lol everyone else prolly wankin!im watching last nites ufc then sons of nanarchyz


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate pukka wil be smashed lol everyone else prolly wankin!im watching last nites ufc then sons of nanarchyz


pukka can handle his high grade i fink he will be alrite, i need to start watching soa got it downloaded just aint watched yet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pukka can handle his high grade i fink he will be alrite, i need to start watching soa got it downloaded just aint watched yet.


yeh i just downloaded the 3 season,and ncis la and eureka

watched that new film the raid (redemtion) last nite HDrip fuking awsome movie non stop kungfu action KAPOW!

if pukka can handle hi hi grade then i doubt yours would have any effect no ??LOL


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

watch it mate. it 1 of my favourite shows with supernatural and spartacus


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2012)

yeh aint watched ne psartacus yet if your into that watch rome top tv series,sex,vilence,and titties fukin mint!
just finished watching fringe and eureka,im hoping they redo stargate universe and cant belive they cancelled V but ther renewed faling skies and walking dead so ALL is good sortov,,sopranos was a shit enign like


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i just downloaded the 3 season,and ncis la and eureka
> 
> watched that new film the raid (redemtion) last nite HDrip fuking awsome movie non stop kungfu action KAPOW!
> 
> if pukka can handle hi hi grade then i doubt yours would have any effect no ??LOL


pukkas all good geezer i no pukka well, and please stop comparing my own weed which u aint tasted yet to anything ive sent, i aint even being a nob but my shit is a different class i no this from 18yrs smoking experince and 5 yrs growin.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh aint watched ne psartacus yet if your into that watch rome top tv series,sex,vilence,and titties fukin mint!
> just finished watching fringe and eureka,im hoping they redo stargate universe and cant belive they cancelled V but ther renewed faling skies and walking dead so ALL is good sortov,,sopranos was a shit enign like


i loved falling skies and walking dead. im gutted they finished stargate universe the way that they did. it was just pivking up, but i think they tried too hard with background stories for the charectors that people got bord. have you watched that alcatraz? i enjoyed that and they cancelled it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

Booyakasha! 



Big up da BB massive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sappenin knob heads ?? Suckin knob i spose lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

On a mashup Ched or chilling?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

Booyakasha.............and then da...............yes defo yaka and defo a bradford knob


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> Booyakasha.............and then da...............yes defo yaka and defo a bradford knob


Girl with dirty hands ............and a dirty headboard............yes deffo a filthy tramp!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Evenin all!...................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Yorky whats them seeds???


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> girl with dirty hands ............and a dirty headboard............yes deffo a filthy tramp!


are you a fucking stany or what ? Fucking short ass knobhead


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

On da mash up hahahahahahaha wuu2 ??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evenin all!...................


Yo bro on the chill !!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

i see ssb don't chat on here now,think he is right in what he says about this thread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky whats them seeds???


Some new BB stuff a not so distant acquaintance has been so gracious as to let me test,words do not express how honoured I am!

Smelly Cherry x Las's SLH

Smelly Cherry x Larry OG

Smelly Cherry x Sour Diesel/Chem Dog F3's (I think)


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evenin all!...................


hows you pukka ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> On da mash up hahahahahahaha wuu2 ??


Watching 90's tunes with a Blueberry before bed,LOL.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i see ssb don't chat on here now,think he is right in what he says about this thread


u think ssb is right then maybe u can also reach his dizzy heights and chat as much bullshit!!!

if u dont like the thread unlucky dont post here simple, u fucked it yaself m8 with ya lies which fair play u admitted to and also all u seem to want to do is argue???


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Watching 90's tunes with a Blueberry before bed,LOL.


watching a tune.................... ffs................ knobhead


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u think ssb is right then maybe u can also reach his dizzy heights and chat as much bullshit!!!
> 
> if u dont like the thread unlucky dont post here simple, u fucked it yaself m8 with ya lies which fair play u admitted to and also all u seem to want to do is argue???



ok chunky...you fucking tell me what lies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuck me Sambo's jumped of the fence and in with both feet!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

im just abit sick of all the arguments n bullshit, i was the 1st to call her out and the first to say its pointless keep arguing dus me fucking nut in keep reading this shite............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> watching a tune.................... ffs................ knobhead


4Music............ffs.............narrow minded women!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo bro on the chill !!


Aye mate chillin smokin same old shit lol



The Yorkshireman said:


> Some new BB stuff a not so distant acquaintance has been so gracious as to let me test,words do not express how honoured I am!
> 
> Smelly Cherry x Las's SLH
> 
> ...


fuckin hell i no that fairy lol wonded what he was on with other day, ill test some for ya fella 



unlucky said:


> hows you pukka ?


Not bad love hows you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im just abit sick of all the arguments n bullshit, i was the 1st to call her out and the first to say its pointless keep arguing dus me fucking nut in keep reading this shite............


Me too mate. I'm not dragging it out anymore,no need she clamps herself to be honest.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

right lets get the cards on the table what lies have i been saying....chop chop tell me


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye mate chillin smokin same old shit lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ye im good things going well and getting down to the last weeks on the bomb so ye all is well thanks


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me too mate. I'm not dragging it out anymore,no need she clamps herself to be honest.


defo a stany and if your not you think you are 4&#8203;sure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> right lets get the cards on the table what lies have i been saying....chop chop tell me


Fucking De Ja Vu,I'm sure we've been through this allready.

I seem to remember attention span and Goldfish being mentioned!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2012)

the uk thread has been through worse than unlucky, but seriously unlucky can ya not see your not very welcome??? the site is bigger than the uk thread use it............


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking De Ja Vu,I'm sure we've been through this allready.
> 
> I seem to remember attention span and Goldfish being mentioned!


no get to the fucking pointand tell me what lies...not your bullshit about gold fish as you was busted on that one too ya knob.....now i know it can be hard for you to stay on track but do try and tell me what lies i have told............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> defo a stany and if your not you think you are 4&#8203;sure




See! clamps herself,it's just too easy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye im good things going well and getting down to the last weeks on the bomb so ye all is well thanks


Always a good time last few weeks just gotta watch out for the itchy scissor fingers.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the uk thread has been through worse than unlucky, but seriously unlucky can ya not see your not very welcome??? the site is bigger than the uk thread use it............


ha ha thats what you think.........but its not what my emails say...your a bunch of back stabbers 4sure

i give all you shit from day one just like you all give it me from the start but at the end of the day im just a girly on my own and you lot are big boys all ganging up on me from the start and i stood my growned with you all and will not stop giving shit out to other knobheads till you stop giving it to me as simple as that


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Always a good time last few weeks just gotta watch out for the itchy scissor fingers.


no im ok on that one.....its keeping the food back i struggle with lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

Sambo you runnin some blues next run then geezer?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

the uk bullshitter thread where bullying is the norm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no get to the fucking pointand tell me what lies...not your bullshit about gold fish as you was busted on that one too ya knob.....now i know it can be hard for you to stay on track but do try and tell me what lies i have told............


I think you'll find if you read back YOU got busted on the Goldfish thing but If you insist.

Your man,a Pitbull and The Hacienda.

You're a liar,how old are you Unlucky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo you runnin some blues next run then geezer?


Eye Sambo? Ive not seen anybodys Blues yet. I think I've smoked it once but not sure.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

and who is my man ?

you fucking knobhead.............. get your ass back to work...or ye you have no job as your family did you over ha ha prick and to top it all off what is it you do as a trade...or ye toss off bottles...well done you stany boy......at the end of the day i have more plants down than any of you will have the balls to grow at one time and its this that fucks you all off ya fucking 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss..... yes you fucking 4plant wanna bbeeeeeesssssssssssss

i will say it again you fucking &#8203;4plant wanna bbeeeeessssssss


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

You'l no if it was blues mate cant mistake that smell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and who is my man ?
> 
> you fucking knobhead.............. get your ass back to work...or ye you have no job as your family did you over ha ha prick and to top it all off what is it you do as a trade...or ye toss off bottles...well done you stany boy......at the end of the day i have more plants down than any of you will have the balls to grow at one time and its this that fucks you all off ya fucking 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss..... yes you fucking 4plant wanna bbeeeeeesssssssssssss
> 
> i will say it again you fucking &#8203;4plant wanna bbeeeeessssssss


1) I've a big enough job on tending to these trees of dank thank you.

2) Nevermind trying to change the subject,we're not interested how many plants you do/do not have.

You told us that back in the day your man used to take his Pitbull into The Hacienda.

YOU ARE A LIAR!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

looks like i will have to log out and log back in on my other profile, you no the one you all like........


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nevermind trying to change the subject,we're not interested how many plants you do/do not have.
> 
> You told us that back in the day your man used to take his Pitbull into The Hacienda.
> 
> YOU ARE A LIAR!


ha ha you knob, it was more than my man and if you took the time to look you will see pics of rotter and pits inside the hacienda, i was no stranger to that clubfact


at what point did i say i was drinking in there.....shitter...do your fucking home work and bring back the pics and not just any old pics i want the pics with me in them too......chop chop stany boy fuck off
and get back to spinning the bottle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> looks like i will have to log out and log back in on my other profile, you no the one you all like........


So you can ask yourself how old you are?

To be a good liar you need to have a good memory and I'm afraid you are aren't and don't.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha you knob, it was more than my man and if you took the time to look you will see pics of rotter and pits inside the hacienda, i was no stranger to that clubfact
> 
> 
> at what point did i say i was drinking in there.....shitter...do your fucking home work and bring back the pics and not just any old pics i want the pics with me in them too......chop chop stany boy fuck off
> and get back to spinning the bottle


Liar! How old are you?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you can ask yourself how old you are?
> 
> To be a good liar you need to have a good memory and I'm afraid you are aren't and don't.


and if you was as good at your job as you make out you would have a job but you don't you fucking &#8203;bullshizzer


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Liar! How old are you?


you fucking tell me mr no fuck all but can spin the bottle, whooo well done you.

go on how old ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

Why the hell do you think I should have or need a job? 

It's obvious that attack is your only form of defence when you realise you've been caught out.


I'm not breaking it down for you just yet that would be too easy but unless you are at least 40 years old (which if your photo's are real,prove otherwise) no man of yours took a Pitbull into The Hacienda. 

YOU ARE A LIAR!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you fucking tell me mr no fuck all but can spin the bottle, whooo well done you.
> 
> go on how old ?


Any pics with less clothes on love??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

How's that Blues smell Pukka?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why the hell do you think I should have or need a job?
> 
> It's obvious that attack is your only form of defence when you realise you've been caught out.
> 
> ...


ha ha he he yes im lmfao right in your minging face, go get me the pics and i will fill in all the bits you have added in your head you silly little boy.......i did just say i was not drinking in there and i did ask who is my man........you lot say thats my man/ thats my boy...so from that do i take it you and cheds are a couple...or just like a bit of bum fun....now get me the pics as there is plenty of them...and when you do come back with pics i will then show you more pics so you can tell the little girl in them pics is defo me....yes fuck off and bring them now


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any pics with less clothes on love??


lol now that made me giggle......was going to post some very nice bud and boobs shots but dont think i will


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How's that Blues smell Pukka?


sure you not had none mate nown as livers on here? but sure they'l call it blues up leeds way too.
hard to describe mate like a sweet sicky smell can smell it from miles off cant go no where on top with it on you kinda weed lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol now that made me giggle......was going to post some very nice bud and boobs shots but dont think i will


Just pm them to me love if you want.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

chop chop stany boy


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just pm them to me love if you want.


ive not posted any pics like that and as for pm ing them.......pm me your pics with a card saying unlucky on them and i will send you some back as simple as that...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha he he yes im lmfao right in your minging face, go get me the pics and i will fill in all the bits you have added in your head you silly little boy.......i did just say i was not drinking in there and i did ask who is my man........you lot say thats my man/ thats my boy...so from that do i take it you and cheds are a couple...or just like a bit of bum fun....now get me the pics as there is plenty of them...and when you do come back with pics i will then show you more pics so you can tell the little girl in them pics is defo me....yes fuck off and bring them now


Listen you silly,silly little girl don't try and move the goal posts.

You said that back in the day your man (boyfriend) used to take his Pitbull in The Hacienda.

The Hacienda closed forever on 28th June 1997, I am 33 and turned 18 the September after it closed.

The Dangerous Dogs Act making Pitbulls illegal in the UK with a "shoot on site" order came into force in 1991, I was about 12.

So for you and your "man" to be even remotely able to get a Pitbull into The Hacienda (without getting cut up by the then unlicensed bouncers) you would of had to have been 18 before the Dangerous Dogs Act came into force,making you at least 39 this year.

So either.....

1) You are a liar.

2) Those photos aren't you,which still makes you a liar.

Which is it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> sure you not had none mate nown as livers on here? but sure they'l call it blues up leeds way too.
> hard to describe mate like a sweet sicky smell can smell it from miles off cant go no where on top with it on you kinda weed lol


Yeah I think I've had it,would love to get hold of deffo the real cut though.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Listen you silly,silly little girl don't try and move the goal posts.
> 
> You said that back in the day your man (boyfriend) used to take his Pitbull in The Hacienda.
> 
> ...


its none of them you silly silly jobless low life........... 

i did say my man but not my fella and pitbull are still plenty in the uk and i was only playing with some pit puppys just the other day...as for the hacienda closeing its doors i no all about it.....chop chop stany man...bring me the pics....ok ok to speed things up as your way to slow to catch a cold...look at some of bez pics...this might help


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

ps stany man...i will put my pics on hold till you can bring me the pics i told you to get...now fuck off and bring them to me &#8203;now


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

hhhhmmmmmmmmmm ticking

dam im 1 hour fast....where did i say i lived ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its none of them you silly silly jobless low life...........
> 
> i did say my man but not my fella and pitbull are still plenty in the uk and i was only playing with some pit puppys just the other day...as for the hacienda closeing its doors i no all about it.....chop chop stany man...bring me the pics....ok ok to speed things up as your way to slow to catch a cold...look at some of bez pics...this might help


Regardless of Pitbulls being in the UK there's no way you got one in a nightclub after The Dangerous Act in 1991!

Meaning you had to be 18 at the time,making you 39 this year which you are obviously far from!

You are either a liar or those photo's aren't you,still making you a liar!

You're full of shit.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Regardless of Pitbulls being in the UK there's no way you got one in a nightclub after The Dangerous Act in 1991!
> 
> Meaning you had to be 18 at the time,making you 39 this year which you are obviously far from!
> 
> ...


go and chat with peeps who use to go as its so fucking clear you never and i will correct you one's again...i never took no dog in any club but do no of many that did even after the dogs act.....how do i know this....or yes i was there but not drinking get the hint ya knob 

ps do you like my watch......i think its lush just like me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> go and chat with peeps who use to go as its so fucking clear you never and i will correct you one's again...i never took no dog in any club but do no of many that did even after the dogs act.....how do i know this....or yes i was there but not drinking get the hint ya knob
> 
> ps do you like my watch......i think its lush just like me


I know the law regarding age and admission to a nightclub thank you, I'm a licensee. TRY and gain admission on the premise of you not drinking and you'll get told to fuck off!

Regardless of alcohol consumption or not you weren't old enough! Even if you were 18 when The Hac closed in June 1997 that would make you 34 which your photo's prove you're not!

You are a liar,give it up!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ps do you like my watch......i think its lush just like me


No it's a Rolli and an old model at that, I can pick one of those up for around £1.500.

The Chinaman does em for £40.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know the law regarding age and admission to a nightclub thank you, I'm a licensee. TRY and gain admission on the premise of you not drinking and you'll get told to fuck off!
> 
> Regardless of alcohol consumption or not you weren't old enough! Even if you were 18 when The Hac closed in June 1997 that would make you 34 which your photo's prove you're not!
> 
> You are a liar,give it up!


and still no pics what a twat.................... oh well bed time as your boring the hell out of me, im 27 just  and yes i was in the club as a little girl......why well my daddy and my 2oldest bro's worked there and my big bro is best mates with bez..thats why i told you to bring me the pics.......as for dogs being there that was fook all to what was in that place...night night mr boring 

ps if i ever have any problems with my plants i will sure log in on the other profile so you can help.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and still no pics what a twat.................... oh well bed time as your boring the hell out of me, im 27 just  and yes i was in the club as a little girl......why well my daddy and my 2oldest bro's worked there and my big bro is best mates with bez..thats why i told you to bring me the pics.......as for dogs being there that was fook all to what was in that place...night night mr boring
> 
> ps if i ever have any problems with my plants i will sure log in on the other profile so you can help.......


So you were in The Hac while it was open for business in 1997 aged 11? Bollocks!

So fucking what if you're big bro is best mates with Bez he's got fuck all to do with the club,the Happy Mondays didn't own it or hold the license you div!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it's a Rolli and an old model at that, I can pick one of those up for around £1.500.
> 
> The Chinaman does em for £40.


yes was my mums............i love it


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you were in The Hac while it was open for business in 1997 aged 11? Bollocks!
> 
> So fucking what if you're big bro is best mates with Bez he's got fuck all to do with the club,the Happy Mondays didn't own it or hold the license you div!



see there you go again with your shizz...stop adding your shit,as we all no your shit, i fucking no who place it was i was there and you was still spinning bottles in the local dive in bradford you fucking stany


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive not posted any pics like that and as for pm ing them.......pm me your pics with a card saying unlucky on them and i will send you some back as simple as that...


Ok love no worries ill send 1 with unlucky wrote on me cock! lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I think I've had it,would love to get hold of deffo the real cut though.


you'l get a cut off the fairy im sure mate.


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 9, 2012)

shot of auto skunk mass, cfl


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 9, 2012)

btw anyone doin an outdoor grw this season? first time gna give it a go lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ok love no worries ill send 1 with unlucky wrote on me cock! lmao


are you sure you can fit all them letter on it ?.........


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> View attachment 2206349 shot of auto skunk mass, cfl



looking good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> see there you go again with your shizz...stop adding your shit,as we all no your shit, i fucking no who place it was i was there and you was still spinning bottles in the local dive in bradford you fucking stany


You weren't anywhere,you were 11!

I was 18 and had been in the industry for a couple of years allready!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You weren't anywhere,you were 11!
> 
> I was 18 and had been in the industry for a couple of years allready!


do you defo 4real live in bradford ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> are you sure you can fit all them letter on it ?.........



Yeh no probs love...fit un fuckin lucky on no danger lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you'l get a cut off the fairy im sure mate.


We'll see.
I think she's feeling the recession a little lately,she doesn't seem to have much "get up and go" in her!


----------



## brewing up (Jun 9, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]btw anyone doin an outdoor grw this season? first time gna give it a go lol








*i have a couple of auto kush that i want to get outside but not sure it seems too cold :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh no probs love...fit un fuckin lucky on no danger lol


ye thinking about it you just need to right in very little letters


----------



## unlucky (Jun 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "un fuckin lucky"
> ---------------- <--Life size?
> 
> 
> ...


ok he might need to take out the spaces


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Entertaining read as usual. Morning f"UK"ERS


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Entertaining read as usual. Morning f"UK"ERS



good morning


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wtf cheddar was a naughty boy last night haha smoked a spliff of the lemon and boy it knocked me the fuck out haha
wot a larry big fuckin hangover aswell rara fuckin rar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2012)

mornin all! chilli festival and then Prometheus for me today. i'm getting high as i can for cinema thinking, canna cupcakes then a doob just before.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo you runnin some blues next run then geezer?


ya no i aint even got the strain anymore m8, i dont even really like smoking dope that much is just another addiction that i keep up lol just the exo n pyscho for me that i no i can chop on day 56 after a wks ripen.

i couldnt be fucked last night just said me piece n went, i aint got nuffing against unlucky i also dont really like the thought of keep digging online or not at a young very disillusioned girl, the same old arguments every night even puts my drunken self of the thread.

have a good day people, and don cheers for that rep m8 the other day. w dragon went n see that film ur going to see yday i fink??? pretty shore neway lol said it was good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ya no i aint even got the strain anymore m8, i dont even really like smoking dope that much is just another addiction that i keep up lol just the exo n pyscho for me that i no i can chop on day 56 after a wks ripen.
> 
> i couldnt be fucked last night just said me piece n went, i aint got nuffing against unlucky i also dont really like the thought of keep digging online or not at a young very disillusioned girl, the same old arguments every night even puts my drunken self of the thread.
> 
> have a good day people, and don cheers for that rep m8 the other day. w dragon went n see that film ur going to see yday i fink??? pretty shore neway lol said it was good.


i know mate you was sayin you might get it back member? last time we was talkin about it.

went to see that friday in 3D fuckin not bad at all leaves it open as fuck tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ok he might need to take out the spaces


Ya gunna have to pm me a sneak preview of these amazin "bud an boobs" pics love or it never happnd!?!?!? end of.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2012)

Talking of Livers/Blues, some I chopped this morning. 






And the DOG hedge.











I legally grow 5 plants, and illegaly grow a few others





Say Exodus.....






Peace, DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

All lookin nice a tidy dst wish id just chopped some blues ya jammy sod! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Talking of Livers/Blues, some I chopped this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say exodus lmao!!
Happenin boys?? gonna get rid of hangover just now hair of the dog so a few pint cans of stella it is while kids are in pool!! Gonna be another messy day i reckon rara fuckin rar!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

[QUOTE=newuserlol

i couldnt be fucked last night just said me piece n went, i aint got nuffing against unlucky i also dont really like the thought of keep digging online or not at a young very disillusioned girl, the same old arguments every night even puts my drunken self of the thread.

same as and if the ones who like to carry on with the name calling and other bull shit then i will too as simple as that


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya gunna have to pm me a sneak preview of these amazin "bud an boobs" pics love or it never happnd!?!?!? end of.


it never happend so thats the end of that..........how easy was that


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

Easy peasy lemon squeezy............hows this fine sunday treatin ya?


----------



## skindespliff (Jun 10, 2012)

uk laws 
Live in the UK? Law change feb 2012 Hey everyone, I've been asking around and very few people actually noticed this BIG change in law durring feb this year. If you scroll down to the sentencing times you will see that there are now circumstances where jail-time is completely off the table. Particuarly if you have LESS than 8 plants, being grown in as 'unsophisticated' a manner as possible, with no signs of intent to sell or use for finnancial gain - you are almost in the clear.

Cultivation or Production of Cannabis

Date Produced: 14 February 2012
Title: Drugs
Offence: Cultivation or Production of Cannabis
Legislation: Section 6 (2) Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 for cultivation, Section 4 (2) Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 for production 
Mode of Trial: Either Way
Statutory Limitations & Maximum Penalty: 14 years 

The definitive drugs guideline comes into place on 27 February 2012 and applies to all drug offences sentenced after that date. 
The new guideline may cause an upward shift in the length of sentence for offenders being sentenced for Class B production/cultivation. 
The route to sentence:-

Step 1

determine the offender's role; then the category of the offence.
The offenders role

Leading role Directing or organising production on a commercial scale; Substantial links to, and influence on, others in a chain; Expectation of substantial financial gain; Uses business as cover; Abuses a position of trust or responsibility. 
Significant role Operation or management function within a chain; Involves others in the operation whether by pressure, influence, intimidation or reward; Motivated by financial or other advantage, whether or not operating alone; Some awareness and understanding of scale of operation. 
Lesser role Performs a limited function under direction; Engaged by pressure, coercion, intimidation; Involvement through naivety/exploitation; No influence on those above in a chain; Very little, if any, awareness or understanding of the scale of operation; If own operation, solely for own use (considering reasonableness of account in all the circumstances). 
The category of harm is determined by the output/potential output of the operation.

Category 1

an operation capable of producing industrial quantities for commercial use. E.g. a factory, farming size greenhouses or houses dedicated to the growing of cannabis. Look for 'gardeners exploited and trapped in the set up, and networked operation cultivating cannabis over various sites'. 
Category 2

an operation capable of producing significant quantities for commercial use. It is easy to identify the smaller operations that fall into category 2; they will be a room or loft dedicated to the growing and drying of cannabis; more 'cottage industry' than 'factory.' What is not so easy is to distinguish top end category 2 from a category 1 case; the only difference between the 2 categories is category 1 is defined as the production of 'industrial' quantities as opposed to 'significant' quantities in category 2. 
Category 3

28 plants with an assumed yield of 40g per plant.
Category 4

9 plant domestic operation.
It is worth noting that the guideline assumes a yield of 40g a plant. Up to now a plants yield has often been in issue; it may be that the guideline assumption of 40g a plant will become the standard projection in calculating a plants yield. 
Category 1, 2 and 3 cases are likely to share some of the following features:- 1.sophisticated growing system 2.measures taken to conceal the operation; 3.plants well tended; 4.abstraction of electricity or electricity supplied by a generator; 5.look for discarded plant debris (significant amount of rotting stalks/vegetation indicates that there has been earlier growing cycles). 
With bottom end category 2 growers and category 3 growers the question arises of what use is to be made of the cannabis. In mitigation the defence may provide a basis of plea which suggest that the offender is supplying to friends; the phrase 'social supply' is often used. Beware of the phrase 'social supply' (see R v. Auton, Hindle, Vincent and Willis [2011] EWCA Crim. 76) supply to friends is unlikely to be free, and supply makes the offence more serious; producers of cannabis are popular and have a lot of close friends when it comes to 'social supply.' 
Step 2

sentencing range
Category 1

Leading role

Starting Point: 8 years
Category Range: 7-10 
Significant role

Starting Point: 5 years 6 months
Category Range: 5-7 
Lesser role

Starting Point: 3 years
Category Range: 2 years 6 months-5 years
Category 2

Leading role

Starting Point: 6 years
Category Range: 4yrs 6mnths-8 yrs 
Significant role

Starting Point: 4 years
Category Range: 2 yrs 6 mnths-5yrs 
Lesser role

Starting Point: 1 year
Category Range: 26 weeks-3 years
Category 3

Leading role

Starting Point: 4 years
Category Range: 2 years 6 months-5 years
Significant role

Starting Point: 1 year
Category Range: 26 weeks-3 years 
Lesser role

Starting Point: High level community order
Category Range: low level community order to 26 weeks
Category 4

Leading role

Starting Point: 1 year
Category Range: High level community order-3 years 
Significant role

Starting Point: High level community order
Category Range: Medium level community order-26 weeks 
Lesser role

Starting Point: Band C fine
Category Range: Discharge- Medium level community order
The sentencing starting point is adjusted up or down by a list of additional aggravating and mitigating factors set out in the guideline. Described as a non exhaustive list it may on occasion be appropriate to move outside the identified category range.
Aggravating Features Previous convictions Offence committed on bail Nature of any likely supply Use of premises accompanied by unlawful abstraction of electricity/other utilities Ongoing/large scale operation as evidenced by presence and nature of specialist equipment Exposure of others to more than unusual danger, for example drugs cut with harmful substances Attempts to conceal or dispose of evidence, where not charged separately Presence of others, especially children Presence of weapons where not charged separately High purity or high potential yield Failure to comply with current court orders Offence committed on licence Established evidence of community impact 
Mitigating Features Involvement due to pressure, intimidation or coercion failing short of duress, except where already taken into account in step 1 Isolated incident Low purity No previous convictions or no relevant or recent convictions Offender's vulnerability was exploited Remorse Good character and or exemplary conduct Determination and/or demonstration of steps having been taken to address addiction or offending behaviour Serious medical conditions requiring urgent, intensive or long term treatment Age and/or lack of maturity where it affects the responsibility of the offender Mental disorder or learning disability Sole or primary carer of dependent relatives 
Step 3 consider factors which indicate a reduction such as assistance to the prosecution 
Step 4 reduction for guilty plea 
Step 5 totality principle where sentencing for more than one offence or the offender is already serving. 
Step 6 confiscation and ancillary orders; including POCA, forfeiture orders and destruction orders 
Step 7 reasons/explanation for sentence 
Step 8 consider time spent on remand in custody or bail. 
Ancillary Orders

POCA
Forfeiture orders
Destruction Confiscation
Car used to travel to the location where the cannabis grown? The court has power to ban an offender from driving under section 146/147 Power of Criminal Courts (Sentencing) Act 2000 
Travel restriction orders. Judge's have a wide discretion which has to be exercised carefully and has to be proportional R v. Mee 2004 Crim L R 487 and section 33 CJ and Police Act 2001
Deportation changed 14 feb 2012 check out the guildelines


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

its lush but did have to get out my bed after only being in it for an hour as the the horses was going mad, don't no what is was but it pissed me off...lol.. stoney time im thinking


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> dive in bradford you fucking stany



wtf u spitting out members locations for u useless [email protected] i thought ud turned over a new leaf and was being more respctful?


well its usnday and ive got the local old man who walks dogs at 8am to go pik me parcel up fucked if im going for it ahahaha 

im chilling watching sons of anarchy nrly finished season 1 watched ufc on fox last nite sum good fights,cant wait for ufc 148 silva vs sonning 2 yeeehhhaaaaa


hows u pukka bruv? nicely smashed? cant belive i didnt get mine and having to wait,,few more days cure tho innit lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky you bring it all on yourself. i try talking to you tidy cos you havent done anything to me but your even doing my fucking head in now. you start shit with people on here and then claim your being bulied. you put big red letters on and think its won an argument but it just makes you look like a big kid that just found out how to change font size and colour. fucking grow up you want to. like sambo said if you dont like it here fuck off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> unlucky you bring it all on yourself. I try talking to you tidy cos you havent done anything to me but your even doing my fucking head in now. You start shit with people on here and then claim your being bulied. You put big red letters on and think its won an argument but it just makes you look like a big kid that just found out how to change font size and colour. Fucking grow up you want to. Like sambo said if you dont like it here fuck off


to true bruv


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

shut the fuck up you set of fucking knobheads.................i will say what i want when ever i want to who ever i want...do you get it ya thick fucks...and if you don't like it then fuck off from this thread as simple as that and as simple as you


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> unlucky you bring it all on yourself. i try talking to you tidy cos you havent done anything to me but your even doing my fucking head in now. you start shit with people on here and then claim your being bulied. you put big red letters on and think its won an argument but it just makes you look like a big kid that just found out how to change font size and colour. fucking grow up you want to. like sambo said if you dont like it here fuck off


shut the fuck up you knobhead............there you just so you don't feel left out.......................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shut the fuck up you set of fucking knobheads.................i will say what i want when ever i want to who ever i want...do you get it ya thick fucks...and if you don't like it then fuck off from this thread as simple as that and as simple as you


u silly *SKET *how are we the thick ones? u cant even feed your so called fucking plants, and taling about peircing plant stems* AND WER THE THICK ONES???*

LMO u sily fuktard now go sign up at mjsmokers its full of silly priks *JUST LIKE YOU*


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u silly *SKET *how are we the thick ones? u cant even feed your so called fucking plants, and taling about peircing plant stems* AND WER THE THICK ONES???*
> 
> LMO u sily fuktard now go sign up at mjsmokers its full of silly priks *JUST LIKE YOU*


&#8203;lmfao in your face......did you set that site up and get done over on that too.........he he shitter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lmfao in your face......did you set that site up and get done over on that too.........he he shitter


NOPE MJ SMOKERS FUK ALL TO DO WITH ME HAHA GET YER FACTS RITE,.,,,typical woman dont know shit,cant do shit,aint any good at shit,,bet u dont even do anal


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NOPE MJ SMOKERS FUK ALL TO DO WITH ME HAHA GET YER FACTS RITE,.,,,typical woman dont know shit,cant do shit,aint any good at shit,,bet u dont even do anal


bet you do shitter boy....................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> bet you do shitter boy....................


fuk giril i did nrly 10 yrsin jail course i do


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk giril i did nrly 10 yrsin jail course i do



lmfao shitty pants it is then

how are you shitty pants...............hows the little grow going ? lol im this good so you don't have to be 

what did you do to be getting 10 years ?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 10, 2012)

Afternoon fella's , up all night watching the boxing , I follow boxing all through amatuar level too and pacquie's fight last night was an absolute disgrace to the game if you think that is bad amatuar scoring is a whole diffrent ball game , Couldnt belive it to be onest that fight was decided before they fought let me tell you, Pacquie didnt help things with his stupid antics before the fight ,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lmfao shitty pants it is then
> 
> how are you shitty pants...............hows the little grow going ? lol im this good so you don't have to be
> 
> what did you do to be getting 10 years ?


didnt get 10 yrs i got nrly 10 yrs  a few consipircy charges for this and that and i mite av got a tempt murder chat in the mix too 



rollajoint said:


> Afternoon fella's , up all night watching the boxing , I follow boxing all through amatuar level too and pacquie's fight last night was an absolute disgrace to the game if you think that is bad amatuar scoring is a whole diffrent ball game , Couldnt belive it to be onest that fight was decided before they fought let me tell you, Pacquie didnt help things with his stupid antics before the fight ,


CUNT U JUST GONE AND POSTED A SPOILER LOL was gunna watch the fght soon


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> didnt get 10 yrs i got nrly 10 yrs  a few consipircy charges for this and that and i mite av got a tempt murder chat in the mix too
> 
> 
> 
> CUNT U JUST GONE AND POSTED A SPOILER LOL was gunna watch the fght soon



Well you can watch and actually see how bad it was lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what did you do to be getting 10 years ?


 Kidnapping little skets who run their mouths thinking they know what's up.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> didnt get 10 yrs i got nrly 10 yrs  a few consipircy charges for this and that and i mite av got a tempt murder chat in the mix too
> 
> 
> cool how nice...................................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kidnapping little skets who run their mouths thinking they know what's up.



curry man hows you and ya little 125cc pop pop plop ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

please step it up some as you bore the shit out of me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2012)

Typical woman, me me me!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck off then.


im here to stay so if ya want you can simply fuck off.......................... j o g o n


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Typical woman, me me me!


hell yes to right  and 4sure


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

What went off with boxin last night lads?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

yum yum yes yes yes ..............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

Thought the deal was to keep them pm pics to our selves love!?!? how dare you!!! lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thought the deal was to keep them pm pics to our selves love!?!? how dare you!!! lmfao


lol pukkas picture LEAKEEDDD^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thought the deal was to keep them pm pics to our selves love!?!? how dare you!!! lmfao


hey if you look like that you can have my phone number 4sure


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lmfao he looks like he s gonna fuck his board the knob head and unlucky u need help if u cant pull manz like that


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u silly *SKET *how are we the thick ones? u cant even feed your so called fucking plants, and taling about peircing plant stems* AND WER THE THICK ONES???*
> 
> LMO u sily fuktard now go sign up at mjsmokers its full of silly priks *JUST LIKE YOU*


shes shown you how to use the big red letters now lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shut the fuck up you set of fucking knobheads.................i will say what i want when ever i want to who ever i want...do you get it ya thick fucks...and if you don't like it then fuck off from this thread as simple as that and as simple as you



Unlucky is turning into sambo lol go girl!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Afternoon fella's , up all night watching the boxing , I follow boxing all through amatuar level too and pacquie's fight last night was an absolute disgrace to the game if you think that is bad amatuar scoring is a whole diffrent ball game , Couldnt belive it to be onest that fight was decided before they fought let me tell you, Pacquie didnt help things with his stupid antics before the fight ,



There's been a few dodgy decisions lately only way to win these days is to knock the fucker out so the judges cant fuck you over.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

BOXNIG SUKS ASS all about ufc nowadays

*and yup she sure did*


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BOXNIG SUKS ASS all about ufc nowadays
> 
> *and yup she sure did*



As long as there's 2 guys trying to hurt each other i'll watch it i do prefer MMA but boxing is still good for me, my mate's nephew is world champ at the moment so we've been up to Liverpool, Birmingham, London and Cardiff to watch him fight getting smashed rite up on the way there on the bus lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

is it next week franklin is fighting? i find it harder to get them now cos the site i used to get them off has closed down. i like to get them in divx format and run them through vuze to my xbox. have you watched that promethius yet mate?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As long as there's 2 guys trying to hurt each other i'll watch it i do prefer MMA but boxing is still good for me, my mate's nephew is world champ at the moment so we've been up to Liverpool, Birmingham, London and Cardiff to watch him fight getting smashed rite up on the way there on the bus lol


Boxing is the sport in my life , I can watch it all day long , just things like last night really annoy me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is it next week franklin is fighting? i find it harder to get them now cos the site i used to get them off has closed down. i like to get them in divx format and run them through vuze to my xbox. have you watched that promethius yet mate?


wrestlingbay is good for pretimes or failing that go to www.extratorrent.com they have real good oretimes too and noooooo fakes

june 23rd franklin vs silva 2

all about 148 tho mate


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Boxing is the sport in my life , I can watch it all day long , just things like last night really annoy me



I used to train in Dai Gardeners gym when Robbie Reagan and Steve Robinson trained there years ago but never fought (not in the ring anyway lol) i don't religiously watch the boxing now but i will watch it when ever i can


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mashed but a very eventfull day for me tbh been and fetched the kit for next run ordered me 60inch samsung 3d smart tv cleaned the op out lol all i need to do now is move next lots kit in there haha fuck it im avin a rest for now stella here we cum lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

The misses said the tv should b here middle of week hope it is as i wanna watch some sports in 3d haha ic3 ttt wot ya recon http://m.samsung.com/uk/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UE60D8000YUXXU


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2012)

I had my HD LCD repaired a couple of months ago Ched and I quizzed technician about LED's cos I'm interested in one. He said that the picture quality on an LED set is amazing ONLY if the source is connected with an HDMI cable,otherwise it's no improvement over an LCD/Plasma and can sometimes be worse.


I think it's something to do with the way they display analogue signals from scart/componant and such.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah ill av to try it pal fuckin bost the bank but anythin for a quite life ay lmao tbh there is fuck all wrong with the 1 we got 52inch plasma 1080p but since this 3d smart tv bollox has been out the misses aint stooped krankin on about em so its the only way to shut em up its just another symbol of her dominance so she said lmfao yhyh she knows im wantin the goble everynight for the rest of the yr haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hey if you look like that you can have my phone number 4sure


Better....much better pm it me over.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

4eyes you fucking inbred valley numpty comparing me to unlucky that was a low blow lool

i even got abit bored with mma aint watched it in ages but use to follow it hard, boxing bores me although would have to say best fight i seen was years ago nigel benn vs gerald mchelin or something like that benn got put down 1st round and a few times but ended up winning the fight, was a shame the yank got hurt bad (brain damage) but still the best fight i seen.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I used to train in Dai Gardeners gym when Robbie Reagan and Steve Robinson trained there years ago but never fought (not in the ring anyway lol) i don't religiously watch the boxing now but i will watch it when ever i can


Used to do abit a boxin me sen mate in me younger days Ingles gym......


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Used to do abit a boxin me sen mate in me younger days Ingles gym......



Even though i trained in the valleys i did most of my fighting in Cardiff when i was working lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

all this talk of training and exercise just makes me wana reach for the half pounder with 4 cheese slices lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck yas and the boxin its for knobs that cant take the knuckles lmfao id just bite ya fuckin nose off and spit it back at ya followed by the nutt haha


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all this talk of training and exercise just makes me wana reach for the half pounder with 4 cheese slices lol



The wife's just ordering a x large chicken shish, wedges and a cheesy garlic baguette


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Even though i trained in the valleys i did most of my fighting in Cardiff when i was working lol


I was a youth mate started at 10 packed up when i was 14/15 when i found weed lol Nas was the main man at the time i was pretty good but so was every 1 there its some gym that st thomas boys & girls club.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all this talk of training and exercise just makes me wana reach for the half pounder with 4 cheese slices lol


Wot a fuckin good idea just about to ask the misses see if see wants a chow mein haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck yas and the boxin its for knobs that cant take the knuckles lmfao id just bite ya fuckin nose off and spit it back at ya followed by the nutt haha


chill out chedz ya fucking e-thug lool


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nothin like a good ole toe to toe sambo fuck i used to love it smoshin a farce in haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nothin like a good ole toe to toe sambo fuck i used to love it smoshin a farce in haha


im a lover not a fighter lol i couldnt fight me way out a paper bag m8 tbh.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

Come any where near my nose with ya mouth open chedz an ya goin home with a broken jaw mate........pit um up, put um up!!! lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

bunch of wussys lot of ya!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> The misses said the tv should b here middle of week hope it is as i wanna watch some sports in 3d haha ic3 ttt wot ya recon http://m.samsung.com/uk/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UE60D8000YUXXU


fuk me chedz 2 grand lol i been looking at 55 inchers for about 1k need to get all me shit coming in at once tho,hopefully the 5 clones i just put in flower will finish at same time

me donkey dick seem to be taking a age to finish ffs the very top hairs are stil white but the rest are orange so it wont be long ,,soon as they turn orange its DONE! woot cant fucking wait


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Id be like a pitbull lad haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

Any 1 watched footy in 3D?..any good?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 watched footy in 3D?..any good?


lol doging the ball and stuff!!! 3D porn is wat its about mate lmao imigine in cimima every dodging to left and right avoidning the cumshits


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I was a youth mate started at 10 packed up when i was 14/15 when i found weed lol Nas was the main man at the time i was pretty good but so was every 1 there its some gym that st thomas boys & girls club.



I didn't start until i was 16 and knocked it on the head after about 18 months i'm no sugar ray but i can knock peeps out lol

Suppers here later's guys be good (if you can lol)


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 watched footy in 3D?..any good?


i dont fink i fancy it m8 would make me feel sick and sitting there with them glass's on would feel a twat lol i got me 1st half decent tele in years last harvest just a 42'' led well the ex n kids did lol i still got 1 of them monster fuckers at mine that i never even turn on fuck nos why i got sky? i aint watched nuffing......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sitting there with them glass's on would feel a twat lol



says the man who made a video of himself on one of them moterbike car things.....and hes worried about looking a [email protected] !!!hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> says the man who made a video of himself on one of them moterbike car things.....and hes worried about looking a [email protected] !!!hahaha


that was a cool lil rickshaw fingy ya nobhead deffo not made for the dirt roads it was being rid on tho i almost tipped the fucker over more than once, doubt it woulda moved tho with your fat arse in it lolol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky is turning into sambo lol go girl!!!


pmsl..............ye that made me choke


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao he looks like he s gonna fuck his board the knob head and unlucky u need help if u cant pull manz like that



day in day out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that was a cool lil rickshaw fingy ya nobhead deffo not made for the dirt roads it was being rid on tho i almost tipped the fucker over more than once, doubt it woulda moved tho with your fat arse in it lolol


.......................cunt!.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 4eyes you fucking inbred valley numpty comparing me to unlucky that was a low blow lool
> 
> its not that bad chunky


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Better....much better pm it me over.


pics and i will 4sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > 4eyes you fucking inbred valley numpty comparing me to unlucky that was a low blow lool
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont fink i fancy it m8 would make me feel sick and sitting there with them glass's on would feel a twat lol i got me 1st half decent tele in years last harvest just a 42'' led well the ex n kids did lol i still got 1 of them monster fuckers at mine that i never even turn on fuck nos why i got sky? i aint watched nuffing......


I ant seen it mate was just wonderin if was good only seen me 1st 3D movie friday an was thinkin only bits that come out of screen towards ya look good the bits set up for it so how would footy work unless they did different cam angles or sumut could only see the behind the net shots bein any good fuck nos im smashed after a slh spliff mangled my mind lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 4eyes you fucking inbred valley numpty comparing me to unlucky that was a low blow lool
> 
> i even got abit bored with mma aint watched it in ages but use to follow it hard, boxing bores me although would have to say best fight i seen was years ago nigel benn vs gerald mchelin or something like that benn got put down 1st round and a few times but ended up winning the fight, was a shame the yank got hurt bad (brain damage) but still the best fight i seen.


that was 1 of the best fights i ever saw too mate. i watched a documentary about it a while ago and the team he had was shit. nigel benn done a fund raiser thing for him aswell


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

............. ................. .................. 

[video=youtube;RmMPCbRuW2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmMPCbRuW2Y[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

ha ha had to use the back door to log in


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2012)

Cant get on here on the laptop whats up?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant get on here on the laptop whats up?



i had to use the back door with my laptop ......................... its lush more hackers...don't ya just love em


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

So you like the back door smoshin unlucky dam thats lush


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

he he............... trust you .......... i might


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lmao ay nowt wrong a little bac door fun with ya women lass any bitch that says they dont av either had a bad experience or are lemon to fuck haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

and lots of men love a finger or plug in there box to


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Neva tried it so i wont knock it haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

sounds like your missing out 

chop chop cheds don't be nice as im in need of some fast hard banter........bring it on please


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pull your head out your arse and stick your arm in then lmao


----------



## Tranceus (Jun 10, 2012)

so you like it fast and hard huh?


unlucky said:


> sounds like your missing out
> 
> chop chop cheds don't be nice as im in need of some fast hard banter........bring it on please


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wtf were the fuck u cum from haha jeez i thought it was just me and unlucky haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

hell yes,who don't...................? 

hhhmmmm all this chat and pics im getting...hhhmmm think i need to lay down


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

Tranceus said:


> so you like it fast and hard huh?


if its you in them pics then yes 4sure


----------



## Tranceus (Jun 10, 2012)

haha i came from where the palm trees grow. nice pit in the pic btw he looks diesel. i gotta get me a blue to protect my garden. the husky is big but he isnt enough lol


cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf were the fuck u cum from haha jeez i thought it was just me and unlucky haha


----------



## Tranceus (Jun 10, 2012)

i promise its me in the pics. youll see when you get some more tonight. until then go lay down and try not to waste all my stickyness ;P


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 10, 2012)

i got a bit of a randon question. can i put a plant ive got in a small pot of soil into a bigger pot and use coco to fill it in? so it will be soil on the inside and coco at the bottom and outside. i dont want to buy anymore soil unless i have to


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

................................... 

[video=youtube;BJBR9AM-XH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJBR9AM-XH8[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tranceus said:


> haha i came from where the palm trees grow. nice pit in the pic btw he looks diesel. i gotta get me a blue to protect my garden. the husky is big but he isnt enough lol


Pit??? Na lad its a staffy!!
Your a lucky fucker if u can get a palm tree to grow through our winter lol!!


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, no problem.



mrt1980 said:


> i got a bit of a randon question. can i put a plant ive got in a small pot of soil into a bigger pot and use coco to fill it in? so it will be soil on the inside and coco at the bottom and outside. i dont want to buy anymore soil unless i have to


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Yes, no problem.


cheers mate. i didnt want to sound like a tight arse lol


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Tight arse, dinnae worry about that. I recycle all my soil, coco and plants, compost everything from kitcehn and garden and re-use. Males get chopped up and composted, trimmed plants get chopped up and composted, mulch from bubble bags gets composted.....you come round my house you need to worry that you'll not get composted as well, lol.


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 11, 2012)

good morning hope u all had a good weekend can someone tell me how these are looking plz sorry about crap pic  thanks


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Crap!!!! lol. I jest lad, looking like you are getting some Amber in there. But don't be fooled just by trichomes on leaves...it's a classic "I want to chop early and saw an Amber trichome so they must be ready" situation.....nooooo, they be ready when they be ready (calyxes swollen, hairs receeded, etc)....but that's just my opinion.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok so thatd 3 outta the 4 that the fairy has seen !! Ttt u cunt were arr ya lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2012)

there's a zillion 'is this done threads' i think FDD actually did a definitive one a while back. shows you the colour change of the plant. 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants.html

this one's canny too: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/936-when-harvest.html


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks guys cheers for the links


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Tight arse, dinnae worry about that. I recycle all my soil, coco and plants, compost everything from kitcehn and garden and re-use. Males get chopped up and composted, trimmed plants get chopped up and composted, mulch from bubble bags gets composted.....you come round my house you need to worry that you'll not get composted as well, lol.


i was thinking about getting a compost bin. have you got to spend much time on it or do you just throw it in and wait? getting rid of the dead part of plants takes up a lot of room in my bin


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 11, 2012)

Eyup peeps!.....chedz hows them seedlings bro??


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking about getting a compost bin. have you got to spend much time on it or do you just throw it in and wait? getting rid of the dead part of plants takes up a lot of room in my bin


I'd like to know the answer to this aswell mate, I've been thinking about getting a couple of composting bins but my grancha used to compost and he had 3 large bins for it, he used to have a perpetual of sorts going on with them once he filled the 3rd one up the first bin was good to use and so on but he used to take ages to fill them because of their size and they were always used for mulch and sometimes tilled into the ground depending on what he was growing, he had been doing since he was a young man and it was the norm to him, we had massive back gardens and there was always alot to compost with something being grown almost year round. 
I wonder how useful it would be with a small garden and not alot of waste, we have lawn cuttings maybe 3 times a year and the plants that are grown in the attic, there would probably be more plants than anything else in there over a 12month period with the dogs eating anything we don't.
@DST does the smell from cannabis plants linger as they break down mate? worries me the thought of someone smelling it as my back garden backs onto a dog walking area where sometimes people hang around.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup peeps!.....chedz hows them seedlings bro??


Fuckin sweet lad ill be pottin em up 2nite straight into the 6ltres airpots got a little stretch on but ill sort that out wen i pot em up might just pop the other gkxlivers and do more than the 40 this round i aint to sure just yet tho they ll be gettin a nice veg tho as i aint gonna switch the fuckers till i get back off me break which is in 5 weeks so it ll be 7 weeks veg and ill should be good to flower by then!!


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Compost bins unlike your grow is not something you need to spend a lot of time on. The internet will tell you what to put in and what not to. I live in an apartment but I am lucky enough that it has a roof terrace and for me a compost bin is a no brainer.

I think even if I stayed in a small apartment I would still compost. It's too easy.

All you need to add is some sort of accelerator to get the organisms to do their job. You cna go and buy stuff, or even use things like dry dog food (which is also great for the compost as it has bonemeal, bloodmeal, etc, etc in it.)
Or you can just pour a bottle of organic beer in there and that will start to do the trick as well. (Best to get a couple of shovels of soil, pour the beer in, let it sit overnight, and then add that to your compost). Simples,



mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking about getting a compost bin. have you got to spend much time on it or do you just throw it in and wait? getting rid of the dead part of plants takes up a lot of room in my bin





W Dragon said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this aswell mate, I've been thinking about getting a couple of composting bins but my grancha used to compost and he had 3 large bins for it, he used to have a perpetual of sorts going on with them once he filled the 3rd one up the first bin was good to use and so on but he used to take ages to fill them because of their size and they were always used for mulch and sometimes tilled into the ground depending on what he was growing, he had been doing since he was a young man and it was the norm to him, we had massive back gardens and there was always alot to compost with something being grown almost year round.
> I wonder how useful it would be with a small garden and not alot of waste, we have lawn cuttings maybe 3 times a year and the plants that are grown in the attic, there would probably be more plants than anything else in there over a 12month period with the dogs eating anything we don't.
> @DST does the smell from cannabis plants linger as they break down mate? worries me the thought of someone smelling it as my back garden backs onto a dog walking area where sometimes people hang around.


I wouldn't worry about that lad. Your compost heap should have a sweet smell to it. The broken down MJ plants initally just smell like wet grass as the chlorophyl dies off, so I have never noticed dankness coming from my compost bin

I turn my compost every few days, I also run a hose through it that allows me to pump air into the middle of the pile as well. That's about it.

EDIT: And if you add fish bones then nothing is going to be overpowering that smell


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

how are you all this lush day.....................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin sweet lad ill be pottin em up 2nite straight into the 6ltres airpots got a little stretch on but ill sort that out wen i pot em up might just pop the other gkxlivers and do more than the 40 this round i aint to sure just yet tho they ll be gettin a nice veg tho as i aint gonna switch the fuckers till i get back off me break which is in 5 weeks so it ll be 7 weeks veg and ill should be good to flower by then!!


them will be very big mr cheese


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im fuckin soakin wet but its all good lol just had confermation of the new tv being here sumtime the end of the week goin to av sum more work done on my sleeve which is dragging on a little but wots a man to do wen all he does is work haha other than that im just to dam busy lmao yourself!!!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> them will be very big mr cheese


Thats wot i say to the girls wen they see my prick haha lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Thats wot i say to the girls wen they see my prick haha lmfao



lol yes ok mr..................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im fuckin soakin wet but its all good lol just had confermation of the new tv being here sumtime the end of the week goin to av sum more work done on my sleeve which is dragging on a little but wots a man to do wen all he does is work haha other than that im just to dam busy lmao yourself!!!?


sleeve............... ?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

tattoo would be my guess, unless Cheds is having a tuxedo fitted.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lmfao yes unlucky a sleeve dst how d ya guess rofl?? !!


----------



## baklawa (Jun 11, 2012)

A mate came up from London over the weekend with a brand-new dongle, all part of my master plan to buy bitcoins (not going to try THAT on my phone). OK now I have a ridiculous issue. I got the dongle, an O2 dongle, ok? Waited till mate had gone to sleep then jumped on laptop and downloaded Tor. Yay. But I couldn't load a single onion site, not one. Forget silk road, I went into every deep web directory out there and tried each and every link, no good. Meanwhile Firefox was happily streaming YouTube videos and stuff, no problem with the connection there. So I couldn't get any bitcoins. And then I tried non-onion but slightly dodgy sites like, well, rollitup.org  And was told I needed to provide O2 with proof that I was over 18, so they asked for a credit card number, and I gave them my debit card number, and they said nope, debit card's no good, you need a bona fide credit card or you have to go to your nearest O2 shop with proof you're over 18.

Right. So, seriously, now I have to go all the way into the centre of town with my passport and walk into an O2 shop and announce that I want to access Over 18s websites?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

baklawa said:


> A mate came up from London over the weekend with a brand-new dongle, all part of my master plan to buy bitcoins (not going to try THAT on my phone). OK now I have a ridiculous issue. I got the dongle, an O2 dongle, ok? Waited till mate had gone to sleep then jumped on laptop and downloaded Tor. Yay. But I couldn't load a single onion site, not one. Forget silk road, I went into every deep web directory out there and tried each and every link, no good. Meanwhile Firefox was happily streaming YouTube videos and stuff, no problem with the connection there. So I couldn't get any bitcoins. And then I tried non-onion but slightly dodgy sites like, well, rollitup.org  And was told I needed to provide O2 with proof that I was over 18, so they asked for a credit card number, and I gave them my debit card number, and they said nope, debit card's no good, you need a bona fide credit card or you have to go to your nearest O2 shop with proof you're over 18.
> 
> Right. So, seriously, now I have to go all the way into the centre of town with my passport and walk into an O2 shop and announce that I want to access Over 18s websites?!?!?!?!


i had that problem before but they used to do it over the phone back then


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Compost bins unlike your grow is not something you need to spend a lot of time on. The internet will tell you what to put in and what not to. I live in an apartment but I am lucky enough that it has a roof terrace and for me a compost bin is a no brainer.
> 
> I think even if I stayed in a small apartment I would still compost. It's too easy.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. ill do some research and get it set up by the end of this grow


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 11, 2012)

how do u bunch slags bags. got some nice ak this week. makes nice change. was wrecked last night but smoked a fuck load haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Come on englands lets smosh em up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

afternoon ladies,,,NICE 1 chedder matey  u like ur stripey tape dont u haha smelled it as soonas i opened the envelope 
the postage rules have changed chedz if its a big envelope u have to buy a big stamp,small envelope,small stamp

fukin lol all this time over 9p 

how i everyone this glorious day?


----------



## brewing up (Jun 11, 2012)

would be better if unlucky posted sum naked pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

brewing up said:


> would be better if unlucky posted sum naked pics


shit she cant even manage a pic of her grow let alone her kootchy straigt cock tease mate


----------



## brewing up (Jun 11, 2012)

a 1st class proper cock tease


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 11, 2012)

Been to the sorting office and given em my details but they didn't seem confident, especially as i was talking to the woman who does all of the postage slip things for underpaid items. Fingers crossed though


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

brewing up said:


> a 1st class proper cock tease


hahaha bang on my man,,had a pal round he says both me plants are ready to flush,NOW\,leave em any longer theyl seed??? is that rite?

ahh thats shit that TT mate well im flushing mine now so as soon as ther done il send u a smoke ,

anyone heard of a singer called hennesy or however ts spelled lol somesones orederd a cd and i cant find him


----------



## brewing up (Jun 11, 2012)

only if they hermy they will seed, late harvests can produce hermy plants and an early harvest tastes like shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

brewing up said:


> only if they hermy they will seed, late harvests can produce hermy plants and an early harvest tastes like shit


YEHI WAS EXPECTING THE VERY TIP HAIRS TO GO oRANGE AND SHIRVEL THEN ITS READY BUT THER STIL white AT THE VERY TIP TOP but everyware else orange,,anyways flush staring il chek the triches tomnite

but looking at what i got of chedz its the same bud so he will know was yours dence as fuck cheds? mine is and not that smelly like what u sent and same colour


----------



## SnowryderPc (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone had any problems with their outdoor grows with all this bastard rain we've had? Ive just had to re-transplant one of my babies i planted 2 days ago into another hole cos it was full with water, but everything else is fine Thank Fuck.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

SnowryderPc said:


> Anyone had any problems with their outdoor grows with all this bastard rain we've had? Ive just had to re-transplant one of my babies i planted 2 days ago into another hole cos it was full with water, but everything else is fine Thank Fuck.


gives u summet to do dont it


----------



## brewing up (Jun 11, 2012)

*

Anyone had any problems with their outdoor grows with all this bastard rain we've had? Ive just had to re-transplant one of my babies i planted 2 days ago into another hole cos it was full with water, but everything else is fine Thank Fuck.​




*use sum perlite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> Anyone had any problems with their outdoor grows with all this bastard rain we've had? Ive just had to re-transplant one of my babies i planted 2 days ago into another hole cos it was full with water, but everything else is fine Thank Fuck.​
> 
> ...


seems like a no brainer lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

took summore pics with the 30x scope just now and cut a small bud to takea real looka t the other plant pics up later


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

howdy girls 

as for chopping early fuck it you got the right strain then its easily gotten away with ive chopped n donated at top price exo,pyscho,livers,fingerz slh some strains smell the part and taste it too even at day 49 lol 

nice1 on getting ya package ic3, u had already smoked it neway lol

finking some afghan or maybe some primo moroccan hash is on the cards for a order this wk, i do like me hash well until i smoke it neway and get the munchies and lazybastardalitis lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> seems like a no brainer lol


The drainage prob might be because of a clay bed and nothing to do with the soil, just throwing it out there.

@DST cheers for the answers mate, been trying to convince the misses to let me crack on, I didn't think she'd have an opinion on it either way turns out the thought of evidence in the garden makes her a little para lmao was an interesting convo trying to convince her it would all decompose soon enough and we wouldn't just be storing a bin full of stinking trimmings.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

@cheds what you having done on ya sleeve mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 11, 2012)

madness went to like that post bout kev and it vanished.
how r we then folks? we all in r england kits was we? haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah been deleted mdb and was quick too, fuck em.

every weed forum on the net will have some kinda police activity whatever nation them police are from but do people really fink UK police have the time n money to do that shit when half the countys carnt even afford helis and the new sentancing guidelines, i really am a 4 plant wanna be this grow lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 11, 2012)

eye indeedy just grow percy and no worrys haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck da police and fuck your percy its all about the red queens head for me haha pussy holes lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @cheds what you having done on ya sleeve mate?


Just a cover up but its jap style if ya really need to know !! U a copper lmfao?!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

lol im sticking to now more than 9 at a time 5 in flower 4 in veg box
heres sum pics i will get to grips with trich colour wat do u think my pal says start flushing,not 2 wseek job 4-5 days or sum shit



well?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just a cover up but its jap style if ya really need to know !! U a copper lmfao?!!


lmao not a copper but I'll take a pic of ya tat and ya prints to be sure ya not bullshitting lol I have a sleeve was why I was asking jap style koi 3/4 sleeve


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah been deleted mdb and was quick too, fuck em.
> 
> every weed forum on the net will have some kinda police activity whatever nation them police are from but do people really fink UK police have the time n money to do that shit when half the countys carnt even afford helis and the new sentancing guidelines, i really am a 4 plant wanna be this grow lol


you taking care of ya duties ya lazy slag, just had a chinky and I'm gutted I didn't bother to pick up a smoke only had to wait 20mins but thought fuck it a night without won't do me no harm................regretting that now lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmao not a copper but I'll take a pic of ya tat and ya prints to be sure ya not bullshitting lol I have a sleeve was why I was asking jap style koi 3/4 sleeve


Full sleeve


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> you taking care of ya duties ya lazy slag, just had a chinky and I'm gutted I didn't bother to pick up a smoke only had to wait 20mins but thought fuck it a night without won't do me no harm................regretting that now lol


BAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:deep breath: AHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHAAAAA lesson

should get welcome abord tatoed to your knob

and sambo?? duties?? lol thats a first


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Full sleeve


you many hours in mate? I got about 4fingers width between my wrist and tat, took 3full day sittings and and a couple of hours of touching up it's not the best but not a bad one.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:deep breath: AHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHAAAAA lesson
> 
> should get welcome abord tatoed to your knob
> 
> and sambo?? duties?? lol thats a first


lmfao thought I'd be good and have a night off, probably the worst idea I've had in a while. welcome aboard wouldn't fit unless it was in short hand with a very small font lmfao it's a good job I'm a handsome bastard.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

and sambo?? duties?? lol thats a first 

look ya gammy foot northan fuck sambo always dus hes duties......... when has nefing not been sent? u got everything i said u would get.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

good job drags lets get some coins on 2mora.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> and sambo?? duties?? lol thats a first
> 
> look ya gammy foot northan fuck sambo always dus hes duties......... when has nefing not been sent? u got everything i said u would get.


HAHAHA handbags at ten paces sambo matey,,,i think u dropped ures like


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> good job drags lets get some coins on 2mora.


Great minds think alike mate was just thinking about it whilst typing that last message, seems there's a lot of shit about down here and from what I'm hearing the weights are getting even worse! could do without falling out with anyone else and can't imagine me being a happy fella feeling robbed by some little scrote.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah been deleted mdb and was quick too, fuck em.
> 
> every weed forum on the net will have some kinda police activity whatever nation them police are from but do people really fink UK police have the time n money to do that shit when half the countys carnt even afford helis and the new sentancing guidelines, i really am a 4 plant wanna be this grow lol



he he 4plants.......................


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> HAHAHA handbags at ten paces sambo matey,,,i think u dropped ures like


handbags lolololololol that was me being polite............. like lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> handbags lolololololol that was me being polite............. like lmao


OH OK THEN YA CANT! and yes i spelled it as it sounds,,kepping it simple for the southerners on the thread! lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he he 4plants.......................


yeah was the all the clones i had left before me hols unlucky so just a 4 plant wanna be this grow i posted pics of em a night or 2 ago they 3wks in 12/12 now just wana get em finished n start again....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah was the all the clones i had left before me hols unlucky so just a 4 plant wanna be this grow i posted pics of em a night or 2 ago they 3wks in 12/12 now just wana get em finished n start again....


sambo mate well get better qaulity and more yeild of our flour than her entire 60 mate DONT worry about it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo mate well get better qaulity and more yeild of our flour than her entire 60 mate DONT worry about it lmao


u on the crazy pills again m8 i didnt understand ne of that post?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

Is this site running slow as shit for anyone else??? just been on some other sites whilst leaving this one open and everything else seems fine so don't think it's my laptop, taking forever to load between pages.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo mate well get better qaulity and more yeild of our flour than her entire 60 mate DONT worry about it lmao



i don't grow ya knobhead


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u on the crazy pills again m8 i didnt understand ne of that post?


fuk me u sothern monkeys

she talks shit bowt her gor YA? so she trying to take piss and be funny abiout us 4 pot wannabees LOL YA? so i was saying yeh but our 4 will get more yeild and better bud than her ENTIRE 60 YA? u get me blud? hahahaha



unlucky said:


> i don't grow ya knobhead


oh so now u dont grow?? wtf i thik ur warped frigile mind is fracturing hun?? all that peroxide u using


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Is this site running slow as shit for anyone else??? just been on some other sites whilst leaving this one open and everything else seems fine so don't think it's my laptop, taking forever to load between pages.



im on my laptop and its running good.............. don't no whats up with yours


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im on my laptop and its running good.............. don't no whats up with yours


Probably broke it watching watching too much midget porn again lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me u sothern monkeys
> 
> she talks shit bowt her gor YA? so she trying to take piss and be funny abiout us 4 pot wannabees LOL YA? so i was saying yeh but our 4 will get more yeild and better bud than her ENTIRE 60 YA? u get me blud? hahahaha
> 
> ...


ic3 bashing on unlucky is soooooooo old geezer i carnt be arsed like i aint been for ages its the uk thread m8 it happens....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ic3 bashing on unlucky is soooooooo old geezer i carnt be arsed like i aint been for ages its the uk thread m8 it happens....


mate im not even trying no more im bored i thin its so natuaral nowadays it just kicks in automatically 

i think sambos in love bless


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ic3 bashing on unlucky is soooooooo old geezer i carnt be arsed like i aint been for ages its the uk thread m8 it happens....



you getting old mr................................jk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you getting old mr................................jk


he knows,,his hairs already fallen ot!:0


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate im not even trying no more im bored i thin its so natuaral nowadays it just kicks in automatically
> 
> i think sambos in love bless


low life.................................................................................................scum 4sure ya 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 11, 2012)

better to be bald than 22 stone lmao im off girls n guys nejoy ya arguing............. lolol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> better to be bald than 22 stone lmao im off girls n guys nejoy ya arguing............. lolol


chow *&#8203;chunky *


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it's time, UNLUCKY should be rewarded!!!! for all her hours of entertainment. I don't sign in too often these days but when I do she has some one making a prick of themselves throwing a hissy fit like a little girl on the school yard. 

unlucky for mod status is my vote, then sit back and watch the lads on here have a meltdown lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> better to be bald than 22 stone lmao im off girls n guys nejoy ya arguing............. lolol


fuk off cock stain im not 22 anymore,,,18.5 so FFFUUUKKK UUU!!

YEH DRAGON!!!LOL

likes been truend off agin?? anyone else?--maybnot me trippin again


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I think it's time, UNLUCKY should be rewarded!!!! for all her hours of entertainment. I don't sign in too often these days but when I do she has some one making a prick of themselves throwing a hissy fit like a little girl on the school yard.
> 
> unlucky for mod status is my vote, then sit back and watch the lads on here have a meltdown lol



lol i was just thinking the same thing...well ok i was not but now you have planted a seed.............. ye lots on here will defo be on a mighty melt down...........unlucky the mod.....ye i like it 

i wanna give you rep for that but i can't as yet tut tut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

0ok im fucking off to bed 
peace


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 0ok im fucking off to bed
> peace



tfft....................................................................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

and unlcuky yeh the 02 thing suks,,, my iphone does it,, but my pals blackberry dont? but his is new simcard so i have no clue?? unless u got CREDIT card with a pound onyes u need to go into 02 shop


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and unlcuky yeh the 02 thing suks,,, my iphone does it,, but my pals blackberry dont? but his is new simcard so i have no clue?? unless u got CREDIT card with a pound onyes u need to go into 02 shop


cool think i will sleep better now i know this shizzzz..............................wtf he he ............... you stoned dude ?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

@UNLUCKY you got my vote love, there's just not enough banter on here these days lol I can't even imagine what would happen if you had mod powers??? would defo make the site more interesting, I wonder how many of the lads would have actual breakdowns being messed with and being powerless to do anything about it.

Any mods out there reading this think of the entertainment value, would be the most entertaining thing to happen here for a while.

well I'm a gonna folks take it easy, sons of guns time for me.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me u sothern monkeys
> 
> she talks shit bowt her gor YA? so she trying to take piss and be funny abiout us 4 pot wannabees LOL YA? so i was saying yeh but our 4 will get more yeild and better bud than her ENTIRE 60 YA? u get me blud? hahahaha
> 
> ...



my plants grow not me....im slim slender and petite............


----------



## welshsmoker (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @UNLUCKY you got my vote love, there's just not enough banter on here these days lol I can't even imagine what would happen if you had mod powers??? would defo make the site more interesting, I wonder how many of the lads would have actual breakdowns being messed with and being powerless to do anything about it.
> 
> Any mods out there reading this think of the entertainment value, would be the most entertaining thing to happen here for a while.
> 
> well I'm a gonna folks take it easy, sons of guns time for me.


us mods aren't allowed in this thread. pmsl


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @UNLUCKY you got my vote love, there's just not enough banter on here these days lol I can't even imagine what would happen if you had mod powers??? would defo make the site more interesting, I wonder how many of the lads would have actual breakdowns being messed with and being powerless to do anything about it.
> 
> Any mods out there reading this think of the entertainment value, would be the most entertaining thing to happen here for a while.
> 
> well I'm a gonna folks take it easy, sons of guns time for me.



your lush...ok night night and take care


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> us mods aren't allowed in this thread. pmsl


damm you will not see this post then, hhhmmmmmm thats a shame as i think i'd make a very good mod....... oh well i will stick to being nice a little longer then


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 11, 2012)

Cant keep smokin this lemon haha can bareley ser the screen lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cant keep smokin this lemon haha can bareley ser the screen lol


its not like you to toot the weed :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jun 11, 2012)

....................... 

[video=youtube;TEC4-LLLVO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEC4-LLLVO4[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

i aint got anything against unlucky but her being a mod is a wee bit ott. is dragon n sambo sniffing round that tail? haha i think a mod should at least b a respected grower, some1 who been growing years and respected.
no offence ment but think some letting a blondie in photo cloud there judgement. unlucky a mod is like the un making tony blair the middle east peace ambassador haha


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Whats this turncoat talk all about, lol.....blinded by Vag.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

I am normally a sit on the fence guy (as newuserlol and sambo always like to remind me of, lol), but NO, I disagree. You have even stated yourself your emotional instability in this thread. These are not good traits for someone who has to control others.

Just my 2 cents. I think someone like 3Eyes (imagine a Welshman controlling all you lot) or IC3 (roflmfao&pmsl) would be good mods.



unlucky said:


> damm you will not see this post then, hhhmmmmmm thats a shame as i think i'd make a very good mod....... oh well i will stick to being nice a little longer then


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

sod the mod. self governed thread the way haha.
sunny in the dam dst? over cast here today but least aint raining at moment


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yo lads i think mod thing was said injest lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

i no but i still like to point out the butt kissing going on haha wot can i say im a sucker for a verbal sparring
oh and cheds have u eaten that hat yet? lmfao


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

weathers shite mate....overcast and grey the day, showers predicted.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

sounds same as here, looking like could go either way yet.
loving the euros so far, russia looking good for a underdog so to croatia. germans,italy all looking bright to, could make for an interesting tourament


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Agreed, it's actually been a really good start to the tournament. Apart from the Portuguese who looked like they were not trying until the last 15 minutes...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin peeps still cant get on here on my laptop sucks arse on me phone.
Chedz that lemon do a job on ya last night bro? lol any good?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont mind unlucky bein a mod but only if she joins don an post friday porn of her self every week!!! lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin peeps still cant get on here on my laptop sucks arse on me phone.
> Chedz that lemon do a job on ya last night bro? lol any good?


Wot they say in america?? Kicked my dick in the dirt lmao


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin peeps still cant get on here on my laptop sucks arse on me phone


*gloomily* ditto.


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I dont mind unlucky bein a mod but only if she joins don an post friday porn of her self every week!!! lmao


It's pervs like u that have got this site rated XXX  

Hold on, Don posts porn every Friday? How come I missed it?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

hahah it's plant pr0n not mucky blue stuff, though it has been known on occasion.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> damm you will not see this post then, hhhmmmmmm thats a shame as i think i'd make a very good mod....... oh well i will stick to being nice a little longer then


I say you'd make a better pole dancer 



mad dog bark said:


> i aint got anything against unlucky but her being a mod is a wee bit ott. is dragon n sambo sniffing round that tail? haha i think a mod should at least b a respected grower, some1 who been growing years and respected.
> no offence ment but think some letting a blondie in photo cloud there judgement. unlucky a mod is like the un making tony blair the middle east peace ambassador haha


We've had mods on here before that had not finished their 1st grow so as far as respected growers go.......



DST said:


> I am normally a sit on the fence guy (as newuserlol and sambo always like to remind me of, lol), but NO, I disagree. You have even stated yourself your emotional instability in this thread. These are not good traits for someone who has to control others.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I think someone like 3Eyes (imagine a Welshman controlling all you lot) or IC3 (roflmfao&pmsl) would be good mods.


Thanks for the vote of confidence but i don't act like the boss in work (even though i am) so as far as telling peeps to behave on here goes i'll give it a miss lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> It's pervs like u that have got this site rated XXX
> 
> Hold on, Don posts porn every Friday? How come I missed it?!


You got any pics love???.................lmao joke yeh ol donnys had his huge cola out on here a few times haha!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

And for all you 4 plant wannabeeeeeeees i am now a 2 plant wannabeeeeee check these trees out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

After fuckers a quick Q? Any1 else growin pukkas gk X livers?? Wanna grow off lmao??!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

i wish i was half the grower heath is


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> After fuckers a quick Q? Any1 else growin pukkas gk X livers?? Wanna grow off lmao??!


think your the 1st geezer


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> think your the 1st geezer


Haha love it lad come on lads stop the fuvkin around im needin sum competition!! Lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

whats that Roger?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wish i was half the grower heath is


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

Ah please make her mod pleeeease, the idea has totally made my day 

And talk about the Pot-head calling the kettle blonde. Don't knock her cos she's hot, at least she has balls as well as boobs. 

*in the blonde joke sense, that is...


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 12, 2012)

Hows everyone today then?


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

Chedz did u reply to my home gym q?

(See this is the fourth reason they'll never make ME mod )


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

No chick wot about it ?? Well i dont think i did lmfao


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 12, 2012)

away to see what i can buy out my hydro shop lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> And for all you 4 plant wannabeeeeeeees i am now a 2 plant wannabeeeeee check these trees out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html





DST said:


> whats that Roger?


roger? mellie the man on the telly  the man who says BOLLOCKS


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

mayb it just me baklawa but i aint into hermies,plants nor peeps haha boobs and balls


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

also i ent in2 kissing peeps arse cos the majority says it right thing to do. 
am no follower.
unluckys sound but i could see endless problems and plenty bad advise going bout if she was made mod. but to b fair the uk thread has gone to pure shite so woodnt make alot difference really in the long run.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Chedz did u reply to my home gym q?
> 
> (See this is the fourth reason they'll never make ME mod )



Here's chedz warming up in the gym


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

good afternoo bitches,, that darker weed u sent chedz fuks ur shit up mate lol had a spliff at like 10am and i been struggling to get of the sofa all fucking day like eyes half open job lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

ic3 u slag. hows the foot going?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 u slag. hows the foot going?


sore as a cunt mate,,,im able to walk more round the house like,decorating may be on the cards later,l,,all me babis in flower now thank fuk and 3 days of flush left on the weed,,pffeeewww
so yeh im in compression badages now,4 layer tight as fuck ut stargely comfortable

YORKIE PM MATEY OR IL RING U LATER

mdb hows u lie? ok?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

sounds a hell of improvement. fairplay u b up n bout no time then.
all good this side uk cheers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

in no time?? if i domnt get rid within the next 5 months then ive got a 1 or 2% chance OF EVER getting rid! not fucking happy,,why wont they just take the foot??? instead of me going thru shit for fuckigng yrs,,nurses was tekllling me of a dude they see who has had thee xact same as me for 15 years now thats not fucking happening


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

nasty shit indeed but if still got foot then chance get better. gotta keep on it daily mate n do wot they say. must b hard but defo worth fighting it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nasty shit indeed but if still got foot then chance get better. gotta keep on it daily mate n do wot they say. must b hard but defo worth fighting it


oh hell yeh!!


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No chick wot about it ?? Well i dont think i did lmfao





IC3M4L3 said:


> good afternoo bitches,, that darker weed u sent chedz fuks ur shit up mate lol had a spliff at like 10am and i been struggling to get of the sofa all fucking day like eyes half open job lmao


No prob Chedz, u can make it up to me *lots of heavy winking*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> check these trees out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html


4.5 feet and rising!



I've got to on Friday,fuck knows what they'll look like then!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4.5 feet and rising!
> 
> View attachment 2209725


Are they on flower yet and what size pots are they?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

15 litre round pots, apical tip removed.

They'll be getting flipped to flower within the next two weeks,3m tent SHOULD be getting built on Friday. Fucking lazy bastard helper better be up to it this time!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 15 litre round pots, apical tip removed.
> 
> They'll be getting flipped to flower within the next two weeks,3m tent SHOULD be getting built on Friday. Fucking lazy bastard helper better be up to it this time!



They'll need a 10' tent to flower them to, should yield massively with enough light


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Yorky what light you usin? you not worried about the bottom not gettin much light? might end up popcorn city low down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

3eyes said:


> They'll need a 10' tent to flower them to, should yield massively with enough light


*

They're going under 1000w.

A 400w and a 600w,I'll have no choice but to go bare vertical bulb like Heaths. If I use reflectors I'll lose too much vertical space.

A little tying down of the multiple tops could be on the cards aswell,we'll see how it goes. ​




*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

that 250 your getting of me yorkie would be grea for side lighting matey

that darker stuf i got of chedders is fuking spangling me what about u pukka what did u rekon?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> you not worried about the bottom not gettin much light? might end up popcorn city low down.


No mate bud size has nothing to do with light penetration,it's due to distribution of the IAA auxin. That's why I have removed the apical tip and the crappy stuff from the first 12 inches or so of the trunk, it's also the reason why scrog works like it does.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate bud size has nothing to do with light penetration,it's due to distribution of the IAA auxin. That's why I have removed the apical tip and the crappy stuff from the first 12 inches or so of the trunk, it's also the reason why scrog works like it does.


yup ur all about the penetration innit yorkie!!??lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yup ur all about the penetration innit yorkie!!??lol


Just give it a stab and thumb the rest in!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Aye i no all that bollox mate but doesnt bud size decrease the more colas you got? when you snip the top? like anything over 8 colas? you aint gunna end up mutiple buds the size of the main fucker. should be sound we the vertical lightin standed an them bottom buds wouldnt fatten up not if they ended up 7ft + like they will with out the trainin.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye i no all that bollox mate but doesnt bud size decrease the more colas you got? when you snip the top? like anything over 8 colas? you aint gunna end up mutiple buds the size of the main fucker. should be sound we the vertical lightin standed an them bottom buds wouldnt fatten up not if they ended up 7ft + like they will with out the trainin.


hes gunna be like david attenborough getting to them bak plants to chek em out,"day 7 of the mission:today wer in the wilderness looiking for that elusive 9th ganja plant":hack::hack:


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 12, 2012)

anyone got out doors in scotland yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrog works well cos of the even flat cabopy all plant gets same light? and the stuf you mentioned same with lst no point growin a 6ft tree toppin it puttin it in flower ends up 9ft no way any of the bottom 4ft is gunna do well with standed above lightin so you end up lollipoppin, whats point might aswell grow it shorter a waste of growth.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Scrog works well cos of the even flat cabopy all plant gets same light? and the stuf you mentioned same with lst no point growin a 6ft tree toppin it puttin it in flower ends up 9ft no way any of the bottom 4ft is gunna do well with standed above lightin so you end up lollipoppin, whats point might aswell grow it shorter a waste of growth.


makes sence like i always i was always in the mindset that bigger plants DONT mean bigger buds but im no horticlure nerd so i wouldnt know but it seems rite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> doesnt bud size decrease the more colas you got? when you snip the top? like anything over 8 colas? you aint gunna end up mutiple buds the size of the main fucker. should be sound we the vertical lightin standed an them bottom buds wouldnt fatten up not if they ended up 7ft + like they will with out the trainin.


No. Depending on the shape of the plant you CAN get multiple buds the size of the main one (according to the genetic potential of the plant of course),that's the whole point.


This is a perfect example of apical dominance and IAA distibution (my old Skunk #1).



If I remove the apical tip in section* A* then the majority of IAA production will be distributed across the tips in section* B,* making those buds just as big as the main one in section *A* had it not been removed. Then the buds further down the rest of the plant will grow to the relevant size,if I make the plant completely flat like in SCROG then IAA is evenly distributed throughout ALL tips producing buds as big as the main one according to the amount of light used and the genetic potential of the plant.




It's misconception that SCROG works because of even light spread and is the biggest forum myth ever!

Biologists have known about the role of auxins since the 30's and I still don't understand why people on forums still regurgitate the same old crap over and over,it doesn't help anybody learn.


The definitive work on plant hormones if anybody cares to study it.

http://archive.org/stream/phytohormones00went#page/n5/mode/2up

.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

If you'd of took A of that in veg you would end up with about 10 pairs of nodes 20 colas it speads out to them all not just B. no way they would turn out as fat as that main cola or every fucker would top above the 10th node an have 20 huge colas. once you start goin over maybe the 4th node buds start gettin smaller an no where near the the size of the main 1 i lernt this a long time ago no need to draw me pics mate i no what im on about just not the propa terms found it out on uncle b's thread some good info if you can put up with all the shit.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuck toppin unless your startin from seed ive done tests always with clones same nutes same temp same the whole shabang and if your wantin to increase yeild lst or supercroppin is the only way to do it toppin will not get u the same size bud as the dominant 1 u removed wen doin so i done over 20+ grows trying to master yeild for each method and believe me the only way your gainin more is from the 2 techniques mentioned !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

Back in a bit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If you'd of took A of that in veg you would end up with about 10 pairs of nodes 20 colas it speads out to them all not just B. no way they would turn out as fat as that main cola or every fucker would top above the 10th node an have 20 huge colas. once you start goin over maybe the 4th node buds start gettin smaller an no where near the the size of the main 1 i lernt this a long time ago no need to draw me pics mate i no what im on about just not the propa terms found it out on uncle b's thread some good info if you can put up with all the shit.


I did take it in veg (2 weeks ago) and no it didn't.



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck toppin unless your startin from seed ive done tests always with clones same nutes same temp same the whole shabang and if your wantin to increase yeild lst or supercroppin is the only way to do it toppin will not get u the same size bud as the dominant 1 u removed wen doin so i done over 20+ grows trying to master yeild for each method and believe me the only way your gainin more is from the 2 techniques mentioned !!


This is not speculation or my opinion lads,it's biological fact.

Like I said if you wish to study the work by the professor of plant physiology at Harvard University which PROVES it then you can. 
(Also the guy who discovered auxins in the first place)

http://archive.org/stream/phytohormones00went#page/n5/mode/2up

If you can't be arsed to educate yourselves then you can allways wait for these to finish and see for yourselves.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

what this actually intelligent growing talk in the uk thread?!? lol

evening people.

im not 1 for topping, supercropping, scrogging etc. aint that i don't think they have there benefits is more that im a lazy bastard and just cant be arsed most i ever do is stake them up bout wk 3/4 of flower, and thats it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what this actually intelligent growing talk in the uk thread?!? lol
> 
> evening people.
> 
> im not 1 for topping, supercropping, scrogging etc. aint that i don't think they have there benefits is more that im a lazy bastard and just cant be arsed most i ever do is stake them up bout wk 3/4 of flower, and thats it.


i know mate sum intelectual shit!!! best be careful or people with think we actually know what wer talking about


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

what ya up 2 ic3? 

whats on the watching list 2night m8? i watched the last episode of games of thrones season 2 yday was good but the books sooooooo much better, watched a interview with the writer aswel was suprised at how he looked i dunno just thought he would look different than he did.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2012)

evening ya bunch of cunts.


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2012)

I met a fairy today who granted me one wish. "I want to live forever," I said.
"Sorry," said the fairy, "I'm not allowed to grant wishes like that."
"Fine," I said, "I want to die when England win the euros"
"You crafty cunt!" said the fairy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did take it in veg (2 weeks ago) and no it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao yorkie lad im a man that does shit not one that says it does work lmfao top the fuckers as much as u like believe me i get more from lst or supercroppin than i would if i topped !! Why is this!! av u the answer for this???????? Wen you ve mastered a strain come back tell me that toppin gets u more lmfao and to say u get the same size cola than you do wen untopped is fuckin childish lad no1 on the planet could say that as the cut the main tip off ya mad cunt !! Proffessor my arse lmfao rofl and yes i read those a few yrs back did i learn anythin?? No


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what ya up 2 ic3?
> 
> whats on the watching list 2night m8? i watched the last episode of games of thrones season 2 yday was good but the books sooooooo much better, watched a interview with the writer aswel was suprised at how he looked i dunno just thought he would look different than he did.


well im just starting sn 3 of sons of anarchy,got game of thrones complete to watch yet and just downloading thi

looks orite tbh got blurau of clash of the titns to watch too


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

how do to all................................


----------



## dura72 (Jun 12, 2012)

yorkie, did you get that letter mate?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No. Depending on the shape of the plant you CAN get multiple buds the size of the main one (according to the genetic potential of the plant of course),that's the whole point.
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of apical dominance and IAA distibution (my old Skunk #1).
> ...



some of my thc bomb are starting to look like this but with a bigger cola.................. oh happy days


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did take it in veg (2 weeks ago) and no it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha educate your selfs dont talk wet lad go on uncle b's toppin thread an post "if i top above the 2nd node say the 10th ill end up with 20 colas the same size as the main cola right?" an see how many experinced growers say your wrong they get smaller once you go over 4 colas i proved it to myself also with the SLH once you go over on youve got loads of colas yes they all think there the main cola but never get as big cos all energy is more spead out like i said every fucker would do it its a no brainer.

ps ill bet you owt you want that every cola on them of yours dont end up as fat the main would have an you end up with popcorn low down unless you go vertical.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao yorkie lad im a man that does shit not one that says it does work lmfao top the fuckers as much as u like believe me i get more from lst or supercroppin than i would if i topped !! Why is this!! av u the answer for this???????? Wen you ve mastered a strain come back tell me that toppin gets u more lmfao and to say u get the same size cola than you do wen untopped is fuckin childish lad no1 on the planet could say that as the cut the main tip off ya mad cunt !! Proffessor my arse lmfao rofl and yes i read those a few yrs back did i learn anythin?? No


u are a lairy fucker after a few drinks hay chedz, i no pot kettle black n all that lol

and whats all this i keep reading bout you smoking? thought u gave up years ago m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Yorky go on uncle bens thread that uni bollox info you posted has been pasted an requoted many a times on therr every fucka knows it but every1 on there knows its bollox cos hundreds of growers have tried it. as soon as you start to toppin over 2nd node colas start gettin slighty smaller till your at like a good side cola size if mr proffrsser is right then every fucka would grow big plants 20 nodes snip top an get 40 colas the same as the main cola would have been, with no matter about light? wed all be swimmin in bud.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

small bud i cut of me bushier plant yesterday been in airing cupboard for the night,,pal says smells VERY sativa,nice n earth too


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

What is it mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 12, 2012)

weed man haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha tosser..........what strain is it mate? lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

got to love the the good old british humour


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

Seems like a bit of confusion, topping, supercropping, lst, its basically all the same thing, and I have to agree with Yorkie, it's about how plants distribute auxins. Auxins are the building blocks of how the plants architecture is developed. Apical Dominance means that auxins are distrubited from the top of the plant downwards. When you manipulate gravity by supercropping, or topping, or lst'ing, all you are doing is making the plant change the apical dominance. A scrog probably works best as this will put a level playing field to all tips. Apical dominance from what I have seen running vertical scrogs, doesn't really work like a normal scrog. You are better creating multipple growing tips. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Seems like a bit of confusion, topping, supercropping, lst, its basically all the same thing, and I have to agree with Yorkie, it's about how plants distribute auxins. Auxins are the building blocks of how the plants architecture is developed. Apical Dominance means that auxins are distrubited from the top of the plant downwards. When you manipulate gravity by supercropping, or topping, or lst'ing, all you are doing is making the plant change the apical dominance. A scrog probably works best as this will put a level playing field to all tips. Apical dominance from what I have seen running vertical scrogs, doesn't really work like a normal scrog. You are better creating multipple growing tips. Just my 2 cents.


Yeh thats all true not sayin the science is wrong or tryin to argue all im sayin is you never end up with loads of colas same as 1 main cola if you have loads there aways smaller lst, scrog or normal ive lst'd last grow got my best yield of from the livers with it so im doin again on my next run but like i say buds was no where near as big as when the standed 1main cola livers i did. lol all my point is...there never all the same size of main cola, thats it every thing else i know is right.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

literally, ''here here''


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

brewing up said:


> literally, ''here here''


and there there


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

I also agree with that PB, probably because you grew in the same size pot and medium with same genetics, just grew the slightly differently. I ran a side by side with two headband clones, they where bang on identical, both went into the same size pots of 4 litres, got everything the same, except one was topped. Both produced bang on 33 grams. 1 big cola, 2 medium sized colas, Simple experiment but pretty much agrees with what you are saying.

Now if you increase the veg period, increase the size of the medium you grow in, then the fruit is larger all round. One of the lads posted a great video if a radio chat with a guy about growing monster vegetables. Pretty basic principles but it's all about feeding the medium, to feed the roots. Allwoing the roots to constantly grow.

With indoor growing I think manipulation of canopy surface is also important, or maximising of the canopy area within your set up is important. Again, just my twee cents.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh thats all true not sayin the science is wrong or tryin to argue all im sayin is you never end up with loads of colas same as 1 main cola if you have loads there aways smaller lst, scrog or normal ive lst'd last grow got my best yield of from the livers with it so im doin again on my next run but like i say buds was no where near as big as when the standed 1main cola livers i did. lol all my point is never all the same size of main cola thats it every thing else i know is right.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

*

literally, ''here here''



and there there








*n everywhere


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what ya up 2 ic3?
> 
> whats on the watching list 2night m8? i watched the last episode of games of thrones season 2 yday was good but the books sooooooo much better, watched a interview with the writer aswel was suprised at how he looked i dunno just thought he would look different than he did.


have you read all the books so far mate? i thought the books where much better but i downloaded the audiobook. roy dotrice reads most of them and he does different voices for the charectors


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Seems like a bit of confusion, topping, supercropping, lst, its basically all the same thing, and I have to agree with Yorkie, it's about how plants distribute auxins. Auxins are the building blocks of how the plants architecture is developed. Apical Dominance means that auxins are distrubited from the top of the plant downwards. When you manipulate gravity by supercropping, or topping, or lst'ing, all you are doing is making the plant change the apical dominance. A scrog probably works best as this will put a level playing field to all tips. Apical dominance from what I have seen running vertical scrogs, doesn't really work like a normal scrog. You are better creating multipple growing tips. Just my 2 cents.


So your wrong then lmfao look back at wot yorkie was tryin to say lmao we now how auxins and the apical work theres no arguement there our arguement was him tryin to say that by toppin at which ever node your gonna end up with the same size cola as u would av before u topped the apical shoot lmao stop tryin to fragile our brain d lmao and yes i av had another slh joint haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

DST said:


> I also agree with that PB, probably because you grew in the same size pot and medium with same genetics, just grew the slightly differently. I ran a side by side with two headband clones, they where bang on identical, both went into the same size pots of 4 litres, got everything the same, except one was topped. Both produced bang on 33 grams. 1 big cola, 2 medium sized colas, Simple experiment but pretty much agrees with what you are saying.
> 
> Now if you increase the veg period, increase the size of the medium you grow in, then the fruit is larger all round. One of the lads posted a great video if a radio chat with a guy about growing monster vegetables. Pretty basic principles but it's all about feeding the medium, to feed the roots. Allwoing the roots to constantly grow.
> 
> With indoor growing I think manipulation of canopy surface is also important, or maximising of the canopy area within your set up is important. Again, just my twee cents.


I agree mate the best ill do in my space yield wise i think is if i do a scrog or lst all of my plants only did on my livers messin about. an the 1st slh i did got a 9 day veg an grew huge with 1 big main cola an tidy side colas got 4oz from it so next run chucked a 7week slh that was topped to 6 colas then never grew as big an ended up with 4 oz same lol

i wernt tryin to dis yorky hes gunna have a tidy yield an some huge buds up top spec if hr does the vertical light thing just sayin each cola aint guna be as big. i think the top will be huge under the 1000w an they go down in size as they drop hes gunna yield big the no Q of that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you read all the books so far mate? i thought the books where much better but i downloaded the audiobook. roy dotrice reads most of them and he does different voices for the charectors


i read all the books in less than 2wks mrt best books ive ever read and also the 1st sci-fi or whatever u would call em kinda books ive ever read, i carnt praise them enough or thank a riu friend of mine mantizm for reccomending then to me even tho i fink i said 2/3 times that i dont fink its my cup of tea lol i was and am hooked just waiting for the next book cause it aint finished yet, amazing reads although i will say i had a go at the audio books 1st and didnt like the voice of the person reading them much better reading them yourself m8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao yorkie lad im a man that does shit not one that says it does work lmfao top the fuckers as much as u like believe me i get more from lst or supercroppin than i would if i topped !! Why is this!! av u the answer for this???????? Wen you ve mastered a strain come back tell me that toppin gets u more lmfao and to say u get the same size cola than you do wen untopped is fuckin childish lad no1 on the planet could say that as the cut the main tip off ya mad cunt !! Proffessor my arse lmfao rofl and yes i read those a few yrs back did i learn anythin?? No





PUKKA BUD said:


> haha educate your selfs dont talk wet lad go on uncle b's toppin thread an post "if i top above the 2nd node say the 10th ill end up with 20 colas the same size as the main cola right?" an see how many experinced growers say your wrong they get smaller once you go over 4 colas i proved it to myself also with the SLH once you go over on youve got loads of colas yes they all think there the main cola but never get as big cos all energy is more spead out like i said every fucker would do it its a no brainer.
> 
> ps ill bet you owt you want that every cola on them of yours dont end up as fat the main would have an you end up with popcorn low down unless you go vertical.





PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky go on uncle bens thread that uni bollox info you posted has been pasted an requoted many a times on therr every fucka knows it but every1 on there knows its bollox cos hundreds of growers have tried it. as soon as you start to toppin over 2nd node colas start gettin slighty smaller till your at like a good side cola size if mr proffrsser is right then every fucka would grow big plants 20 nodes snip top an get 40 colas the same as the main cola would have been, with no matter about light? wed all be swimmin in bud.


If either of you paid attention instead of jumping in with both feet assuming you know what you are talking about you would understand I have NOT topped my plants, I have removed the apical tip which is something entirely different.

Topping is a technique that forces the plant into producing multiple main stems all showing apical dominance.
I have removed the apical tip in late veg so the plant no longer has a "highest point" thus distributing the indole-3-acetic-acid (IAA) auxin evenly across the plant.

The main bud on this plant is NOT that size because it's closer to the light source,it's because that's where the most amount of IAA is produced (in the apical tip).
View attachment 2210094


If I remove that apical tip bud altogether then you will see that the now top buds are all pretty much the same size.


(This is the same shape that my plants are now,before flowering.)

Because the plant doesn't have an apical tip it CAN'T have a single main bud, thus making ALL the top tips the main ones producing an equal amount of IAA and yield buds of an equal size.

It's a very simple concept that has been scientifically proven over 70 years ago, I can't explain it any simpler and if you don't understand it now you never will.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> if either of you paid attention instead of jumping in with both feet assuming you know what you are talking about you would understand i have not topped my plants, i have removed the apical tip which is something entirely different.
> 
> Topping is a technique that forces the plant into producing multiple main stems all showing apical dominance.
> I have removed the apical tip in late veg so the plant no longer has a "highest point" thus distributing the indole-3-acetic-acid (iaa) auxin evenly across the plant.
> ...



i do stany........................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u are a lairy fucker after a few drinks hay chedz, i no pot kettle black n all that lol
> 
> and whats all this i keep reading bout you smoking? thought u gave up years ago m8?


Me lary hahaha na lad was just tryin to put him right as instead of readin books and shit i try shit myself and rightly so like i said i ve done around 20+grows experimentin each technique and lst and supercroppin is the only way you ll gain in yeild tbh lst takes to long so i prefer supercroppin as it strenghens each shoot u do it to + its less hassle than fuckin around with string and shit  toppin will get u the same yeild but with more buds as pukka said the same as fimming does the only technique i av nt tried is scrog as i av to move my shit around to get to feed em and tend to em 
Me smokin neva hahaha na lad i have a joint now and then wen i throw 1 out its becomin a regular thing tho but ill nip it in the bud sooner rather than later hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If either of you paid attention instead of jumping in with both feet assuming you know what you are talking about you would understand I have NOT topped my plants, I have removed the apical tip which is something entirely different.
> 
> Topping is a technique that forces the plant into producing multiple main stems all showing apical dominance.
> I have removed the apical tip in late veg so the plant no longer has a "highest point" thus distributing the indole-3-acetic-acid (IAA) auxin evenly across the plant.
> ...


Mate u can say it till your blue in the face you ve topped your plant end of its not gonna get u anymore than u would of if u did nt ya soft mare i done that shit yrs ago it might work on other plants but not mj


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuck me i can see why we neva chat about growin peeps get very confused as to wot they do lmfao i think ill need another j in a minute rofl at yow lot u fuckin numptys!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me i can see why we neva chat about growin peeps get very confused as to wot they do lmfao i think ill need another j in a minute rofl at yow lot u fuckin numptys!!


fooking hell chedz its all new to me................... you lot are doing my head in...............fucking crop this bend that snip this twist them............. 


tut tut chedz back on the smoke....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

its all abit not needed yeah i dont doubt u may get that extra bit of yield out the plant but i could chuck up pics of many a untouched plant that many more have asked has it been topped,fimmed,scrogged when its had fuck all done to it..............

but imo which aint scientic or shit topping will just leave u with the same amount of bud just spread out to smaller tops instead of that main cola, i personaly think its pointless with a good strain but what do i no im just a vodka swilling fatman lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mate u can say it till your blue in the face you ve topped your plant end of its not gonna get u anymore than u would of if u did nt ya soft mare i done that shit yrs ago it might work on other plants but not mj


I have just explained the difference between topping and removing the apical tip Ched but your arrogance really knows no bounds. 

I'll bow to your superior knowledge when you've got a Ph.D. in biochemistry mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

all i will say yman is the plant in the pic looks to be 3-5oz max and knowing your veg times that i have had many a bigger plant in less veg time, but i dont doubt for a minute what u say is scientifically true.......


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

No, I am correct I agree in that it's all about how a plant distributes auxins. Absolutely nowt wrong with that lad, lol.



DST said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cheddar1985 said:


> So your wrong then lmfao
> 
> yes i av had another slh joint haha


slippery Silvery slope.......keep it up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all i will say yman is the plant in the pic looks to be 3-5oz max and knowing your veg times that i have had many a bigger plant in less veg time, but i dont doubt for a minute what u say is scientifically true.......


Only my current grow has had long veg,other than me moving grow locations 4 times in about 6 months thus dragging it out I need big yield because I'm splitting the crop with my helper.

The plant in that pic stands 35 inches from the top of the pot and yielded just short of 4oz after a month cure,it was flipped 12/12 when it stood 15 inches from the top of the pot.

If you notice it only has about 10 nodes.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its all abit not needed yeah i dont doubt u may get that extra bit of yield out the plant but i could chuck up pics of many a untouched plant that many more have asked has it been topped,fimmed,scrogged when its had fuck all done to it..............
> 
> but imo which aint scientic or shit topping will just leave u with the same amount of bud just spread out to smaller tops instead of that main cola, i personaly think its pointless with a good strain but what do i no im just a vodka swilling fatman lmao



your not fat just chunky


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

@ yorky Yeh i get it your gunna end up with buds of an equal size but not as big as 1 main cola would be right?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

Laters boys,Max Payne 3 has just landed.

.............


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> your not fat just chunky


lolol that did make me laugh il give u that unlucky, im off people good to see a bit of normal convo in the uk thread for a night i give it all that but in truth i partially started all the trash talk on here lmao deffo isnt the same thread as 3yrs ago anyway lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i read all the books in less than 2wks mrt best books ive ever read and also the 1st sci-fi or whatever u would call em kinda books ive ever read, i carnt praise them enough or thank a riu friend of mine mantizm for reccomending then to me even tho i fink i said 2/3 times that i dont fink its my cup of tea lol i was and am hooked just waiting for the next book cause it aint finished yet, amazing reads although i will say i had a go at the audio books 1st and didnt like the voice of the person reading them much better reading them yourself m8.


i used to love reading myself but sice having kids i dont get chance to read untill quite late in the night and my eyes are getting fucked. especially after smoking lol, i just find it easier to listen to them now instead. im giving that hunger games a go at the mo. i loved the first book and im about to start the second now that ive got my new tent up and running


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

whats it called when you bend over the main stem


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

Back scuttle


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol that did make me laugh il give u that unlucky, im off people good to see a bit of normal convo in the uk thread for a night i give it all that but in truth i partially started all the trash talk on here lmao deffo isnt the same thread as 3yrs ago anyway lol



its the best thread on rollitup 4sure................ glad i made you laugh..... night night me chunks


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i used to love reading myself but sice having kids i dont get chance to read untill quite late in the night and my eyes are getting fucked. especially after smoking lol, i just find it easier to listen to them now instead. im giving that hunger games a go at the mo. i loved the first book and im about to start the second now that ive got my new tent up and running


yeah its newuser just backing the 3yr claim up lol 

ive read all 3 hunger games in 7days lolol and i got 2 kids 2mnth n 20mnths, ya lightweight lolol just messing m8. 

is a fucking good read the hunger games spose to be a shit film tho???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have just explained the difference between topping and removing the apical tip Ched but your arrogance really knows no bounds.
> 
> I'll bow to your superior knowledge when you've got a Ph.D. in biochemistry mate.


Yorkie explain all u like u knob my arrogance has fuck all to do with it !! if u cut off your main apical shoot then you ve topped your plant if u did nt wot exactly is toppin ??????????? Ive gotta hear this jeez your an arguementative cunt at times i know my shit hence the come back ya sausage your tryin to con your way out of an arguement that your wrong on fuck me i ought to join the paky thread and jump off my bannana boat !!


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have just explained the difference between topping and removing the apical tip Ched but your arrogance really knows no bounds.
> 
> I'll bow to your superior knowledge when you've got a Ph.D. in biochemistry mate.


I totally understood *nods wisely*


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Back scuttle



lol ye thats it...thats all i ever do...he he...... no chop chop do tell me what its called. thats all i ever do to my plants...well ok apart from giving them to much food...but saying that i did loolipop som of my thc bomb this time round


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

i think i need to work on my supercropping skills. my last grow i done a little bit and it was by far the best plant i had. this time i done it on the main stems and most of them split open but have sealed up nice now. im either doing it to hard or too soft because the branches are either splitting or not swelling up at all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> @ yorky Yeh i get it your gunna end up with buds of an equal size but not as big as 1 main cola would be right?


No Pukka ALL the top buds will be the same size as that main one providing the plant is genetically capable of producing that much,regardless of it's genetic potential they will still be a damn site bigger and it'll yield more than they would if you'd have left it alone.

You'll have to wait and see mate.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

LST, or if you do it when you are drunk it's called HST, lol, (ask Don about that) or if you slightly damage the cells of the stem then it's called supercropping (i.e. slight snap in laymans terms).



unlucky said:


> whats it called when you bend over the main stem


Goodnight all.

DST


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah its newuser just backing the 3yr claim up lol
> 
> ive read all 3 hunger games in 7days lolol and i got 2 kids 2mnth n 20mnths, ya lightweight lolol just messing m8.
> 
> is a fucking good read the hunger games spose to be a shit film tho???


my eyes are fucked tho mate. i get weird blinking twitches that just get worse until my face is all screwed up. ive even passed out in school because of it, when i have it bad i hold my breath without realising and reading in the night when im tired makes it worse


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No Pukka ALL the top buds will be the same size as that main one providing the plant is genetically capable of producing that much,regardless of it's genetic potential they will still be a damn site bigger and it'll yield more than they would if you'd have left it alone.
> 
> You'll have to wait and see mate.


good look to you mate if it works ill eat my hat an say well done......... then copy you next grow! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> if u cut off your main apical shoot then you ve topped your plant if u did nt wot exactly is toppin ???????????


*

Topping is a technique that forces the plant into producing multiple main stems all showing apical dominance.

​


*


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my eyes are fucked tho mate. i get weird blinking twitches that just get worse until my face is all screwed up. ive even passed out in school because of it, when i have it bad i hold my breath without realising and reading in the night when im tired makes it worse


i was only messing m8 im just a quick reader i think, hunger games are a real good read ur enjoy the second book the 3rd imo aint half as good as the 1st 2 but still a good read.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

you in this film stany...? 

[video]http://www.inbredmovie.com/[/video]


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was only messing m8 im just a quick reader i think, hunger games are a real good read ur enjoy the second book the 3rd imo aint half as good as the 1st 2 but still a good read.


when i was working on site i read stephen kings duma key in 2 days when i was rained off, i used to fly through book. i miss my old job of just sitting in a dumper with the heaters on doing fuck all with a book or portable dvd player and getting paid good money


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

thank fuck for the 'last page' button on this thread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> i know my shit


LMFAO! Like how Cocaine Hydrochloride can be smoked?

Yeah Ched knows his shit,everything that doesn't comport to his view despite being scientifically proven is all bollocks!

Like I said Ched,when you've got a Ph.D. in biochemistry.

Peace,I'm out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you in this film stany...?
> 
> [video]http://www.inbredmovie.com/[/video]


No.

You in this one?

http://sketmovie.com/sket.php


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

chill you2.............................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> Topping is a technique that forces the plant into producing multiple main stems all showing apical dominance.
> 
> ...


Armen i knew id av ya in time u cocky cunt lmao yorkie u might cabbage a few but u cant cabbage a cabbage


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMFAO! Like how Cocaine Hydrochloride can be smoked?
> 
> Yeah Ched knows his shit,everything that doesn't comport to his view despite being scientifically proven is all bollocks!
> 
> ...


lad u can drag shit up all ya like but ive had ya so behave and sit backdown sir lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> 
> You in this one?
> 
> http://sketmovie.com/sket.php


yes ............................................................................ lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Armen i knew id av ya in time u cocky cunt lmao yorkie u might cabbage a few but u cant cabbage a cabbage






You've had fuck all you daft sod I just repeated what I have all ready said,you obviously didn't read it the first time.
Even Unlucky can pay attention for longer than that!

Yes Ched you're right,you are a cabbage.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2210199
> 
> 
> You've had fuck all you daft sod I just repeated what I have all ready said,you obviously didn't read it the first time.
> ...



its true chedz i can.......well maybe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 12, 2012)

Peace out.


----------



## baklawa (Jun 12, 2012)

Whatever happened to people just smoking and chilling and talking crap about erm crap? This site has just been reported as an attack site. Literally, since I last posted. Firefox nearly wept when I insisted on accessing it anyway. What's wrong with people tonight? I'm off to spark up again. Depressed.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

children, please!!!


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

smoke another dooby...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 12, 2012)

Im sorry lad but im gonna make a thread for ya tomoz in the advanced cultivation forum lmao ive gotta u done me nut in im sure they can help u understand if not then were all fucked lmfao toppin and removing the apical shoot is the same thing ya numpty and it wont be long till u realise your wrong im sure 
Peace


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

no not a dooby a bong or a bud bomb 4sure


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

i allow it...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im sorry lad but im gonna make a thread for ya tomoz in the advanced cultivation forum lmao ive gotta u done me nut in im sure they can help u understand if not then were all fucked lmfao toppin and removing the apical shoot is the same thing ya numpty and it wont be long till u realise your wrong im sure
> Peace


your like a staff..............you can't let it go...................... go on chedz


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

oh yea 4 fucking sure defo ye ye ey ey calm down, calm down


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

with a hint of westy 'stubborn'


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

''woof woof''


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

does it realy matter if our black of white???


----------



## brewing up (Jun 12, 2012)

michael jackson thought about it then did the deed


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

.......................  hell yes 

[video=youtube;8YVYGk8nHj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YVYGk8nHj8[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jun 12, 2012)

................................... 

[video]http://www.springerlink.com/content/e88723w866761743/?MUD=MP[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

haha u all picked on yorkie last night. look i like peeps thinking different from the rest group, bit self research and trial and error ,but am sure one or two wood b enough to show a difference off opionion. seems now all it takes is for one older member to dis agree and with in a page u got 3 peeps all saying same and gets bit pack mentality n insults fly.
do i agree with yorkie on this ? mostly and no. haha bt do i need call any1 out over it no!
fuck me if we all thought n grew same b pointless having any grow forums.
end day u all full off shit anyways hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaaah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha u all picked on yorkie last night. look i like peeps thinking different from the rest group, bit self research and trial and error ,but am sure one or two wood b enough to show a difference off opionion. seems now all it takes is for one older member to dis agree and with in a page u got 3 peeps all saying same and gets bit pack mentality n insults fly.
> do i agree with yorkie on this ? mostly and no. haha bt do i need call any1 out over it no!
> fuck me if we all thought n grew same b pointless having any grow forums.
> end day u all full off shit anyways hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaaah


your in the uk thread insults come naturally as u know mdb and we did nt all gang up on yorkie it was a debate and thats all there was to it


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

hahahahaha oh i ent jumping to defence man. just pointing out few insults in them debates.
i ent no bouncer nor un peacekeeper so no need explain selfs to me fella
still stand by the staatement u all full shit tho hahahahahaahahah
some good footy again yesterday, loving this euros, even been on few beers whilest watchinbg them.
suns out here today


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yh man footys been amazin i thought poland did well yesterday and fuck me peter chechs howler against greece was a cracker lol suns out and warmin uo great for us scaffolders haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lmfao yorkies new thread

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/535705-cuttin-off-apical-dominant.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

On like donkey kong!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hahahahaha oh i ent jumping to defence man. just pointing out few insults in them debates.
> i ent no bouncer nor un peacekeeper so no need explain selfs to me fella
> still stand by the staatement u all full shit tho hahahahahaahahah
> some good footy again yesterday, loving this euros, even been on few beers whilest watchinbg them.
> suns out here today


mdb for mod! he'll sort you all out lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone here got any experience with electronic tag. I might be having one fitted and was told the tag people will need to go in every room


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

fuck that matey thinking after this grow cutting down on my riu time or just stopping full stop. haha my votes for cataract for mod hahahahhaahahhaahaha
but cheers for the vote confidence


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Has anyone here got any experience with electronic tag. I might be having one fitted and was told the tag people will need to go in every room


ic3 has them for breakfast haha. a tag on his toast, careful how u ask him tho he may try nick ya phone card and fags hahahaha.
na ic3 will prob no tho more bout tags then me, i try avoid being caught haha but i can imagine they will have to have a sensor box or two and do a perimeter check n measure so they no how big each room is n if u outside the walls, good luck tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Has anyone here got any experience with electronic tag. I might be having one fitted and was told the tag people will need to go in every room


been a naughty boy willy? they come and stick a box in downstairs and take measurements with you stood as far as the doors or just outside in the garden etc 

you'll deffo need to pull down while they come and fit it. that said once they've fit it you'll probably be able to slip the thing off. my mate had no bother just pulling it off her ankle.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been a naughty boy willy? they come and stick a box in downstairs and take measurements with you stood as far as the doors or just outside in the garden etc
> 
> you'll deffo need to pull down while they come and fit it. that said once they've fit it you'll probably be able to slip the thing off. my mate had no bother just pulling it off her ankle.


her ankle? old cheryl cole being a bad girl again haha. up north where the men r men and the women r also hahahaha. 
now thats gotta start lil banter


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah mate they tell u to go into every room n walk to every corner so they can tell your in ur house. Ma mrs had the tag for a good while lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 has them for breakfast haha. a tag on his toast, careful how u ask him tho he may try nick ya phone card and fags hahahaha.
> na ic3 will prob no tho more bout tags then me, i try avoid being caught haha but i can imagine they will have to have a sensor box or two and do a perimeter check n measure so they no how big each room is n if u outside the walls, good luck tho





Don Gin and Ton said:


> been a naughty boy willy? they come and stick a box in downstairs and take measurements with you stood as far as the doors or just outside in the garden etc
> 
> you'll deffo need to pull down while they come and fit it. that said once they've fit it you'll probably be able to slip the thing off. my mate had no bother just pulling it off her ankle.





scotia1982 said:


> Yeah mate they tell u to go into every room n walk to every corner so they can tell your in ur house. Ma mrs had the tag for a good while lol[/QUOTE
> 
> It's gonna be impossible for me to grow if they are gonna go in all my rooms. Also someone said they might turn up unannounced and do random checks. This is gonna fucking ruin my growing for the future.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> her ankle? old cheryl cole being a bad girl again haha. up north where the men r men and the women r also hahahaha.
> now thats gotta start lil banter


Up north were wemon beat up the men for not cookin the right meal or washon up in a certain way u mean lmfbo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

I know a fella had a tag and they set up a box in his house with a phone on it and if it rang and he didn't answer then they done ther checks to see if he was in the house, they also made him walk all round the house so they could track if he was in or outside the house as Scotia says. Get the grow shifted and then get it back once the tags been fitted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha aye her ankle. He was out of work 'officially' lol he got community blowback & she worked so got the tag. Old bill are twas like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> her ankle? old cheryl cole being a bad girl again haha. up north where the men r men and the women r also hahahaha.
> now thats gotta start lil banter



Bet she's got more stones than you lad


----------



## weedworlds (Jun 13, 2012)

god up in east yorkshire it ranges from £160/£200 an oz... 2.5g henrys man,,,, shocking. and they say money dosent grow on trees. lol...


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

it can go from 140 for comershal to 240 for decent stuff its shocking, daylight robbery for a bit of plant


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> it can go from 140 for comershal to 240 for decent stuff its shocking, daylight robbery for a bit of plant


It's hardly daylight robbery now...if people don't wanna pay it then fuckin don't lol, I wouldn't pay it but if someone's offering me 300 for an o then I'm hardly goina say "naw lad, sure just gimme 150"


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah true we should refuse but all dealers are mugs buying at that price you can grow alot more for cheaper


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

If I sold mine on cheap as fuck then some other cunts goina make more money, there hardly goina lower there price just cos I did and after me puttin in all the work...get fucked! I would hardly buy weed anymore unless it's something like a wee treat of SR


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i buy off my sister £70 an oz and when i get a harvest its basicly free its all good, iv sold half ozs for £50, its not guna get no cheaper unless people pull there heads out there arses and stop being money grabbing pricks


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i want to see a uk where there is cheaper weed a 10r a gram is insulting


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

Suits me m8, keep the prices up and if that's the way it is then I'll keep my head up my fuckin ass and keep paying of me house with money from boys that can't get there finger out and grow a fuckin plant themselves lmao


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

every1 who smokes it should grow it its common sense lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

Get ur head out ur ass and grow ur fuckin own and stop paying thru the teeth for it, either that or stop wingin about prices, it's ur own fault if ur payin too much


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i wouldnt pay them prices, never hav n never will im not a mug


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i wouldnt pay them prices, never hav n never will im not a mug


Well then what's all the fuckin crying about lol, keep the prices up so the rest can make a few pound and keep u gettin off ur sis and were all happy eh


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

because im sick of robbing pricks charging stupid prices


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Howdo peeps suns beemin here just tryin to decide what to have for breaky.......livers, psycho, exo, bsb or slh? lol no joke im fuckin starvin some grease is in order!


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

fry up.........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeh that sounds good not got fuck all in tho so might do 1 to cafe. sayin that think weve got some sausage fuckin it its sausage sarny an a blues splif for me!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> tryin to decide what to have for breaky.......livers, psycho, exo, bsb or slh?


A cocktail of all 5,it's a no brainer!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> because im sick of robbing pricks charging stupid prices


And I'm sick of cunts like u cryin bout prices when u clearly stated that u don't pay these prices so why the fuck does it bother u so much, I ain't no robbing prick charging stupid prices m8, I'm charging the same as every other cunt round my way


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

well your a mug for paying the prices n its not me crying here pal its you, boo hoo you keep paying silly prices then you MUG!!!


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

im more laughing than crying as i get it cheap


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

how is he a mug for paying the going rate? the risk that dealer take they should make a tidy profit. my mates looking at 2 to 5 years for dealing and he wasnt rich from it. if people got a problem with the price either grow it themself or give up, simple as that


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A cocktail of all 5,it's a no brainer!


Could see that gettin messy!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could see that gettin messy!


just roll 1 of each if you want messy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Day would be a total write off if i did that just a full spliff of the slh fucks me so the lot id be droolin lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> well your a mug for paying the prices n its not me crying here pal its you, boo hoo you keep paying silly prices then you MUG!!!


If u read my posts before u opened ur fuckin mouth then ud know I don't pay them prices, hardly ever bought of a dealer since I started growin but I will sell at them prices, U wer clearly the little bitch crying about prices just cos ur sis has bigger balls than u have so u have to go buying the shit of her, did u ever hear the fuckin like of it! Grow a pair u twat


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

how is he a mug for paying the going rate? the risk that dealer take they should make a tidy profit. my mates looking at 2 to 5 years for dealing and he wasnt rich from it. if people got a problem with the price either grow it themself or give up, simple as that​




*because the going rate is shockingly stupidly priced, im not trying to be nasty or nothing and sorry for calling you a mug but the prices need to come down, 10 years ago you could get double the weight for the price you pay these days


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

im growing more than a pair you MUG


----------



## baklawa (Jun 13, 2012)

And this is my reward for suffering the humiliation of walking into o2 and demanding access to Over 18 sites   

Awesome. Ankle tags. Who needs TV when you've got RIU?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> how is he a mug for paying the going rate? the risk that dealer take they should make a tidy profit. my mates looking at 2 to 5 years for dealing and he wasnt rich from it. if people got a problem with the price either grow it themself or give up, simple as that​
> 
> ...


im not saying any different but the price of everything has doubled in the last 10 years. i was paying £170 an oz 8 years ago and it gone up to around £200-£220 now so it hasnt gone up as much as petrol or food. i cant afford it myself so i got a mate to fund me and got my own grow on the go. instead of moaning about prices now i moan about having to give half away lol


----------



## baklawa (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey hey what happened to the ankle tags?!

Prices: from the perspective of a buyer/ smoker rather than a grower, I'd happily give up chocolate for a week or two to pay a little extra for stuff grown by somebody I know is passionate about growing good stuff. Once I'm happy with grower/ seller/ arrangements, a few quid either way isn't going to make any difference to me, and I bulk buy so I reckon I save that way =)


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i wouldnt pay them prices, never hav n never will im not a mug





brewing up said:


> because im sick of robbing pricks charging stupid prices



If your not paying the prices what are you complaining about?

The price of an O around here is £200 doesn't matter if it's shite or banging the only reason i let mine go for as much as it does is if their not paying me then their paying someone else for shite i would happily let mine go for less but why should i sell a Ferrari for old Skoda money? 
I am NOT a charity!!!


----------



## kanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Not really if you think about it.

Most dealers dont gow there own , so they have to buy it.

Usually stuff will pass threw a couple of people , and each person has to add there wee bit on top.

Say the grower sells to someone at £150 a oz, someguy decideds ill take 10 for £1500. HE then sells on single ounces to others for £200, and they guy inturn deals at £10 a gram and maybe a few quid off for a Q, just how it is.

Not wise to be directly selling if your a grower mate.

Everyone gotta eat.

Prices up here vary from £150-£280, this is primo im talking about tho usually the medium price would usually be around £200 , the £150 ounces of primo are very rare and usually require getting it from a mate, or taking a wee bit bulk off a grower . All depends on who you know and what you know.

Worst I know of is a dial a service that charge £20 a gram, now that's robbing cunts esp as I know for a fact he pays £200 give or take an oz.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

kanx said:


> Not really if you think about it.
> 
> Most dealers dont gow there own , so they have to buy it.
> 
> ...



I have been in this game a long time and fully understand how things work and most growers are sellers in 1 way or another unless they smoke it all themselves, if they want it the price is...... and if they don't then fine crack on things really are as simple as that, consumers dictate price buy buying at inflated prices if i ever get stuck with it then the prices will fall but until then ......


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I have been in this game a long time and fully understand how things work and most growers are sellers in 1 way or another unless they smoke it all themselves, if they want it the price is...... and if they don't then fine crack on things really are as simple as that, consumers dictate price buy buying at inflated prices if i ever get stuck with it then the prices will fall but until then ......


i will 2nd this post..................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2012)

i trade all mine for other drugs lol keep a fiver bit for meself when i'm coming down.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Has anyone here got any experience with electronic tag. I might be having one fitted and was told the tag people will need to go in every room


yeh they doo mate lol get your grow hidden,,,, they have to to set the tags boundries


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

bunch of crackheads haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A cocktail of all 5,it's a no brainer!


that b the way id roll to on that 1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> it can go from 140 for comershal to 240 for decent stuff its shocking, daylight robbery for a bit of plant


how is it daylight robbery u plank? lol we take the risk so we should get a lil more than 10 yr ago prices of 100 a oz lol,,if u think about it ciggarrtettes have gone up more in pirce(percentage) than bud


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Prices up here vary from £150-£280, this is primo im talking about tho usually the medium price would usually be around £200 , the £150 ounces of primo are very rare and usually require getting it from a mate, or taking a wee bit bulk off a grower . All depends on who you know and what you know.

Worst I know of is a dial a service that charge £20 a gram, now that's robbing cunts esp as I know for a fact he pays £200 give or take an oz.[/QUOTE]

As i said it's the consumer that drives the prices if peeps are willing to pay £20 a G then fairplay to them i personally would go without and £280 an O ask that around here and you'd get laughed at or stabbed lol them's London prices aint they lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

i understand y weed more expensive as weed has got stronger over time.
10-15 year back 90 per cent cannabis in this country was imported. nowadays think 80 per cent is home grown on streets uk. so should off in a way got cheaper as no import costs n smuggling charges, but grow lights n equipment ent cheap nor r nutes etc etc. weed nowadays stronger and not smuggled in diesil tanks or grown with less smell to help chances making uk without being found. so in short u paying for a better quality and stronger thc levels in the newer fandangle strains
plus if u growing then each crop u have a good chance being raided if not careful, so months of being careful each grow is needed and i feel the grower should b able make a just reward for the risks etc


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

the more the bud go's up in price the happeir i am 4sure


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

how is it daylight robbery u plank? lol we take the risk so we should get a lil more than 10 yr ago prices of 100 a oz lol,,if u think about it ciggarrtettes have gone up more in pirce(percentage) than bud​




*blah blah blah and ummmm blah its daylight robbery end of convo and yeah tobacco is too fukin dear aswell just let us fuck up our brains n blacken our lungs for cheap ffs there only little amounts of plants thats grow for free


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

fuck u unlucky cheaper bud is the future just like garlic bread and cheese cake its inevitable


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> how is it daylight robbery u plank? lol we take the risk so we should get a lil more than 10 yr ago prices of 100 a oz lol,,if u think about it ciggarrtettes have gone up more in pirce(percentage) than bud​
> 
> ...


lol u talk the big game but i bet u pay about 300 a ounce 


cutting me shit tomorrow thank fook taken agggess 170's thank u very much....im no greedy cunt


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> how is it daylight robbery u plank? lol we take the risk so we should get a lil more than 10 yr ago prices of 100 a oz lol,,if u think about it ciggarrtettes have gone up more in pirce(percentage) than bud​
> 
> ...



If they grow for free then where's the problem lol there's plenty of common land about get everybody growing up the mountain and job done the prices will tumble lol let them worry about the old bill!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> fuck u unlucky cheaper bud is the future just like garlic bread and cheese cake its inevitable


u didnt just say fuck u to unlucky did u?
1 she will enjoy the thought haha 
2 u do no sambo and dragon will fight u to the death now dont u? u no old school gentlemen fighting for the ladies honour hahahahah


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i dont pay no more than 80 an oz, i refuse to do it, i can see wer your coming from tho if you sell it you want a profit but still its too dear.....


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by brewing up 
fuck u unlucky cheaper bud is the future just like garlic bread and cheese cake its inevitable



u didnt just say fuck u to unlucky did u?
1 she will enjoy the thought haha 
2 u do no sambo and dragon will fight u to the death now dont u? u no old school gentlemen fighting for the ladies honour hahahahah​




*unlucky loves me and wants my babies


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> fuck u unlucky cheaper bud is the future just like garlic bread and cheese cake its inevitable


no not fuck me at all 


*garlic bread garlic bread lol *


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

wers the fukin like button gone?? *

If they grow for free then where's the problem lol there's plenty of common land about get everybody growing up the mountain and job done the prices will tumble lol let them worry about the old bill!!!​




*true dat...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

i do want a baby but not with you......uncle fungus


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

garlic bread garlic bread lol




​




*GARLIC???.., and bread???


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u didnt just say fuck u to unlucky did u?
> 1 she will enjoy the thought haha
> 2 u do no sambo and dragon will fight u to the death now dont u? u no old school gentlemen fighting for the ladies honour hahahahah


sambo and the dragon lol............ id give sambo a big kiss as the thc bomb is looking fucking lush as for the dragon...well how nice can one man be......... oh my !!!!!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> garlic bread garlic bread lol
> 
> ...


cheese cake &#8203;cheese cake


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

i do want a baby but not with you......uncle fungus








*im heart broken now, my life is over, im about to OD ta ta cruel world!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up. u cant od on ganja i try it dailey man hahahaha


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> brewing up. u cant od on ganja i try it dailey man hahahaha


me 2 lol we can hit you in the heas with a bar tho lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> i do want a baby but not with you......uncle fungus
> 
> ...


oh don't be like that......ok ok quick spoons then


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> me 2 lol we can hit you in the heas with a bar tho lol



hello gaztoth............... hows you mr


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

brewing up. u cant od on ganja i try it dailey man hahahaha​




*ill try my best, ill eat a whole 5ft plant for dina


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> me 2 lol we can hit you in the heas with a bar tho lol


a bar off weed. sounds sexy i love rubbing my face in a bar off weed. reminds me my youth haha
a metal bar to head i will pass on tho haha


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

head first in 2 a wall maybe?? hmmmm


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> a bar off weed. sounds sexy i love rubbing my face in a bar off weed. reminds me my youth haha
> a metal bar to head i will pass on tho haha


im defo in to sniffing buds, i cant help it its lush and if you sniff hard you can smell weed all day long..he he stinky bud face


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

im defo in to sniffing buds, i cant help it its lush and if you sniff hard you can smell weed all day long..he he stinky bud face








*your pic gives that away


----------



## kanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Within reason , however since theers such limited supply of top quality , its the grower who dictates price (within reason).

In a legal market , customers dictate price unless its a monopoly.

In this illegal one customers can say we wont pay X well growers will most likely stop selling it then, or you will get a shitter product to reflect price(quick dry's and no cure etc) , as its not worth the hastle/risk , this by defauult will lower supply to even lower levels since production has slipped pushing the price even higher , supply and demand my friend. Demand is 5x if not moe higher than supply, thats me takign chinky etc into account if you go on just primo , there is NEVER anywhere near enough .

By all means if use guys can score endless supply's( i mean bars/ keys) of primo dope for pennys more power to ya , however this is not the normal , well not in my city anyway , primo to me dosnt just mean no seeds. 

Its rarer than hens teeth, so the price shall reflect this.

End of the day the grower has to cover rent / equipment / risk costs/ council tax / leccy etc etc , and I dont think £150 an oz for top quality properly grown dried/ cured product off a grower(most get stuff of dealers so will obv cost more because fo middle men fee's added on) is to unreasonable. If you do all i can say is grow your own. Not talkign abotu your mate with a wee tent in his room here , talkign abotu big setups . Soem guy or your mate with a tent coudl give it away for free and not even bother , as hes just looking for his own supply, anything else would be gravy.

Someone who has invested alot of money into property etc cant afford to do this as theres soem costs and alot of risk involved, takes alot of bud to supply citys, and it takes time to produce that bud.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

if you know the right people....


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

kanx said:


> Within reason , however since theers such limited supply of top quality , its the grower who dictates price.
> 
> In a legal market , customers dictate price unless its a monopoly.
> 
> In this illegal one customers can say we wont pay X well growers will most likely stop selling it then, or you will get a shitter product to reflect price , as its not worth the hastle/risk , this by defauult will lower supply to even lower levels since production has slipped pushing the price even higher , supply and demand my friend. Demand is 5x if not moe higher than supply, thats me takign chinky etc into account if you go on just primo , there is NEVER anywhere near enough .



Supply has increased along with the prices how many peeps do you know grow for profit only, around here there are 2 prices commercial and grade if you want to get shot of quick then your grade has to be better than the rest so the quality has slowly increased with the price


----------



## kanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Theres been an explosion of growers alight , however the quality is the worst ive ever seen it tbh.

Back to that thing, takes more than just no seeds and a wee smell to be called primo in my books. 

Problem being not everyone see's it like that, loads of people running about with "primo" which is "alright" at best, chargeing primo prices , thats one of the biggest problems imo.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

kanx said:


> Theres been an explosion of growers alight , however the quality is the worst ive ever seen it tbh.
> 
> Back to that thing, takes more than just no seeds and a wee smell to be called primo in my books.
> 
> Problem being not everyone see's it like that, loads of people running about with "primo" which is "alright" at best, chargeing primo prices , thats one of the biggest problems imo.



I totally agree and that's what's happening around here if it's better than slant weed it go's for top money even damp shite and that's why i would never feel guilty about getting top $ for my surplus


----------



## kanx (Jun 13, 2012)

In order for you to get primo for £80 an oz you would have to be best firends with the grower , most likely a small grow from a wee tent , so hes just sorting you out with a wee smoek as mates should(no way reflects normal street price).

However bulk wholesale prices at £80 etc an oz for primo? Would love to see the size of that setup as he muust be cropping killos every month just to stay open... almost doign it just for the giggle of it , it would seam.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Being honest i don't see many growers letting it go for £80 even with close friends i do favours for friends even though i get fuck all favours back but there may come a time where roles are reversed then i'll be knocking their door and reminding them, remember when i sorted you that...........


----------



## kanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Indeed , always the cunt who goes on about "cmon man mates rates etc", then time comes you phone him for a favour hes always busy .

Aye busy sitting on his arse smokeing the gd dope you helped him acquire lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

80 an oz? yeah ok only if a bj thrown in for good measures


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 80 an oz? yeah ok only if a bj thrown in for good measures



He gotta be pretty to suck my dick though lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

id put him in pig tails so i can get a good grip haha


----------



## kanx (Jun 13, 2012)

Better be one good of a bj tbh lol, worth £70


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

kanx said:


> Better be one good of a bj tbh lol, worth £70


hell yeah i wood want a right showing being put on haha


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

nah just £70 for the ozs n its not crap, im not in2 giving blow jobs for them, ill leave that to u lot ''The jealous haters that pay too much''


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> nah just £70 for the ozs n its not crap, im not in2 giving blow jobs for them, ill leave that to u lot ''The jealous haters that pay too much''



Oh go on i won't choke you lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 13, 2012)

haha i was hoping u wood bite.
well depends really i woodnt like u to bite wen u was on the job hahaha get the fear wen i feel bit tooth on the old boy hahaha


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*


Oh go on i won't choke you lol​




*u suck my dick BITCH...


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i WILL choke u


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

haha i was hoping u wood bite.
well depends really i woodnt like u to bite wen u was on the job hahaha get the fear wen i feel bit tooth on the old boy hahaha​




*slap the bitch n say 'hey watch the teeth whore'


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> 
> Oh go on i won't choke you lol​
> ...



You still got it? i thought you'd gone under knife


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello gaztoth............... hows you mr


fine hun but the seedlins lol week or 2 olds getting there he he you?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 80 an oz? yeah ok only if a bj thrown in for good measures


i get it for free if i throw in a bj lmao


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by mad dog bark 
80 an oz? yeah ok only if a bj thrown in for good measures



i get it for free if i throw in a bj lmao​




*suck my balls n ill giv u a half oz lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

my big dangly hairy sloth balls


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Each or is that both?


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

thats a quater per ball


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

for 5 mins non stop sucking


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

my balls are guna be sore...


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Nah not enough if your weed was as good as mine it would be a bargain but let's face it £70-80 an O it's probably the like the bits i throw away


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]Nah not enough if your weed was as good as mine it would be a bargain but let's face it £70-80 an O it's probably the like the bits i throw away​




*nah its fat stinking buds the smaller bits go in2 hash


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

lol sum1 saing ther paying 80 a oz LOL obviously ur talking SHIT,,,, man bet ur buying the fan leaves,,u know the diffrence bwtween leaves and bud right??? lol 80 a oz what planet are you on my son ROFL keep me chuckling for the rest of the day


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2012)

80 a oz il av 10 please lol


----------



## baklawa (Jun 13, 2012)

There's an appetizing vision while eating chocolate truffles *gagging*

TTT, clear yr inbox. I don't want ten minutes of stoned typing to be wasted. Took me hours to find the - key. I may have given up and used the = key, now I come to think of it (I recently switched a few keys on my keyboard. It's complicated.)

I have a really long urgent to-do list and I'm bored. Where's Unlucky when you need entertainment?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

U aint gettin shit but my leaves for £80 an o !! some proper funny peeps on here the last few days  no weed for me tonight gonna be a good lad and chill and watch the football that is if theres nowt funny happenin in here again like last night lmfao yorkie did you find your thread heres the link lol https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/535705-cuttin-off-apical-dominant.html


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

He's told me earlier he was payin 70 an o and its comin off his sister, maybe gettin a free bj along with that are we lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> He's told me earlier he was payin 70 an o and its comin off his sister, maybe gettin a free bj along with that are we lmao


insest game the whole family can play!!!LOL

yeh 80 a oz is truelly and utterly talking shit
and sambo u cant order 10 oz mate u cant get that much on a crisis loan 
pmpl


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Lights on royal cheese rolled, might be back later


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2012)

comunity care grant m8 lol or might go wild and go for a social fund loan lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> comunity care grant m8 lol or might go wild and go for a social fund loan lmao


LMAo HAhahaha BANG on matey lmao 

u know the benfits system must be funding 90% of the uks drug culture 

fukit so 80 a oz shhhiyyyt pull another one moron who mite u be then?? MR unlucky? we already got MRS unlucky tyvvm


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

think wat u like i kno what i pay you tools n its 70 n its not shit its family discount


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

no need to be jealous you mugs paying £200+


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

70 an o lmfao yo believe me its bullshit even if it is off his sister i sell mine bulk at 170 and wen i mean bulk i mean a couple a kg and more and its gone as soon as i can blink my eyes unless somethin crops up usually a night tho and its gone no probs tbh its gettin harder an harder for lads to sell round this way as they are fussy fuckers and wont touch a shit product which is understandin ive known lads come from far north and far south just to grab a nine of my gear london is gettin trickier tho as the lad who travels with it usually uses works van but the cunt got the sack so he only takes a fraction of wot he used to id say birmingham takes most my stuff but as u know its a big city and full of stoners  hence why family that live there takes all and makes the calls hr needs to get rid wen your fuckin around with 15k of gear your needin fam or lads u can trust with ya balls!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

70...80...70 make up ur fuckin mind lol either way it's fuckin wank m8


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i pay 70 an oz wats sooooooo fukin hard to believe about that? iv got no reason to lie n i cba arguing with u mugs ''i kno wat i pay'' wtf are you my wallet???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> no need to be jealous you mugs paying £200+


how are we jealouse u fuknut>? ur talking compklete and utter bollox get a fucking grip as one man on here says _*U MUGGY CUNT

*_


brewing up said:


> i pay 70 an oz wats sooooooo fukin hard to believe about that? iv got no reason to lie n i cba arguing with u mugs ''i kno wat i pay'' wtf are you my wallet???


YES U HAVE A REASON TO LIE,,,TO TRY MAKE URSELF LOOK IMPRESSIVE but the thing iss,,,,this aint the irish thread,,we know wat wer talking about and what YOUR talking about is crap now jog on

well just been to chek e plants,,,1 day flush left and the amin cola on me other plants is doubled over coz ov weight,,,guess im pulling tonite,,,would u guys or not? was getting chopped on toorrow nite/friday anwyays,,was gunna do 24 hr darkenss buti dont really need to i dont think???


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2012)

if it was the irish thread it would be more like 370 lol and sprayed lol they wouldnt believe it any more than we do............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if it was the irish thread it would be more like 370 lol and sprayed lol they wouldnt believe it any more than we do............


lol i know but gotta ave a dig at the irish init!?

fukin main cloa did that un fuking beliaveble glad im only a day out haha


----------



## bryce (Jun 13, 2012)

hey man i got my ph pen my ph was 7.5 so it was my ph letting me down iv corrected it all now how long does it take for plants to recover from a ph imbalance .


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

70...80...70 make up ur fuckin mind lol either way it's fuckin wank m8​




*its 70 you fucking tit, you made up 80, n nah its not shit for the 100th time, ffs your like a bunch of jealous kids, its a fucking plant easily grown and sold to me for 70 not 200 like you fucking mugs


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldn't pay £200 a O when i can produce a lot more better quality for £200


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i know but gotta ave a dig at the irish init!?
> 
> fukin main cloa did that un fuking beliaveble glad im only a day out haha


Hope ur classin the N.Irish in a whole different category?

How many have u to chop, is ther more than the one with the broken cola or is that it, if so chop her t fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I wouldn't pay £200 a O when i can produce a lot more better quality for £200


for qaulity smoke 200 is considered a cheap price for a O in south uk, thats even in 10s 20s etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Hope ur classin the N.Irish in a whole different category?
> 
> How many have u to chop, is ther more than the one with the broken cola or is that it, if so chop her t fuck


its the bushier one of the 2 wats stapped,i walked in and waslike wer the fuks me cola gone,,thinking sum cunt had cut it of lmao

only 2 p;lants shold get maybe 5-6 of the 2 pretty fucking heavy and dence like solid dence!so yeh gunna fisih tydiying up and get the plnats down to the table and start trimming then hang em upside down in the airing cupbord???

got the 5 clones in flower now too got 3 nemeisis and 2 exo or physco,,not sure wich(not my fault)


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

omfg i pay 70 an oz off a sister, its not a fucking miracle i got no1 to impress im an unknown sloth on a forum, wats sooooo fuking hard to beleve?? its not like im telling you im jesus, i seriously cba with you kids now your just annoying me, i pay 70 n u pay 200+, go and have a cry about it, i have got nothing to lie about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> omfg i pay 70 an oz off a sister, its not a fucking miracle i got no1 to impress im an unknown sloth on a forum, wats sooooo fuking hard to beleve?? its not like im telling you im jesus, i seriously cba with you kids now your just annoying me, i pay 70 n u pay 200+, go and have a cry about it, i have got nothing to lie about


lol w/eva u carry on chatting shit,,we know how to deal with your sorts


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2012)

70 a oz of a sister aint that unbeleivable should av just said u where getting it from a family member, i pay me sister a half oz free each harvest for doing me washing lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

I wouldn't pay £200 a O when i can produce a lot more better quality for £200​




*exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Who pays £200? pretty sure it's not us wasn't you the 1 complaining about weed being to expensive?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> because im sick of robbing pricks charging stupid prices



There we go lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 70 a oz of a sister aint that unbeleivable should av just said u where getting it from a family member, i pay me sister a half oz free each harvest for doing me washing lol


That's happy days m8, goina have to look into that one


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]70 a oz of a sister aint that unbeleivable should av just said u where getting it from a family member, i pay me sister a half oz free each harvest for doing me washing lol​




*i did say my sis


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah but i dont buy it for them stupid prices lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

lol w/eva u carry on chatting shit,,we know how to deal with your sorts​




*suck my fucking hairy sloth balls and stop crying boyo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lmfao jeez wot a tool i dont even toke so no i dont pay £200 an o but if i did i still would nt i would nt pay no more than i sell for and thats that. go fuck off to the scottish thread u jockey they ll love u over there haha sister or family your mom dad uncle i could nt give a fuck who it was the price is a joke and so are u know lol shit i need another joint lmfao


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

*

Lmfao jeez wot a tool i dont even toke so no i dont pay £200 an o but if i did i still would nt i would nt pay no more than i sell for and thats that. go fuck off to the scottish thread u jockey they ll love u over there haha sister or family your mom dad uncle i could nt give a fuck who it was the price is a joke and so are u know lol shit i need another joint lmfao​




*what are you 12? fucking arse hole pigboy


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

go and make a living selling shity weed/deals to people on the dole you fucking nob end


----------



## jafooli (Jun 13, 2012)

wow what a adult convo going on. everyone has there own opinion


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lmfao u sure are a dickhead bruv no jk my weed would put your dick in the dirt and your head to the pillow so do 1 ya fuckin mongol as for shitty deals u obviously know fuck all about husslin ya fuckin prick your tellin me you d grow for profit and do things by the book then sell for a fraction of wot you could get rofl wotever shut the fuck up and get out our thread ya tool its called marketin and you my freind are the royal fucked up divvy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

lol wat a complete fucking fuktardmuggycnt


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

i dont sell as a living i have a proper job, i might sell to a mate here n there but im no dodgey dealer, everything i grow i smoke myself, unlike this top of the range business man here..., *

Lmfao u sure are a dickhead bruv no jk my weed would put your dick in the dirt and your head to the pillow so do 1 ya fuckin mongol as for shitty deals u obviously know fuck all about husslin ya fuckin prick your tellin me you d grow for profit and do things by the book then sell for a fraction of wot you could get rofl wotever shut the fuck up and get out our thread ya tool its called marketin and you my freind are the royal fucked up divvy​




*pigboy oink oink


----------



## jafooli (Jun 13, 2012)

look here darling i was talkin about you brewer. you come on here talkin shit. we have our own opinions so why don't you fuck off and make like wood.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 13, 2012)

ahhhhhhhh u can all fuck off your just pathetic wannabe gangsters thinking your top dog for growing/selling/buying shit weed at stupid prices fucking mugs fuck off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i dont sell as a living i have a proper job, i might sell to a mate here n there but im no dodgey dealer, everything i grow i smoke myself, unlike this top of the range business man here..., *
> 
> Lmfao u sure are a dickhead bruv no jk my weed would put your dick in the dirt and your head to the pillow so do 1 ya fuckin mongol as for shitty deals u obviously know fuck all about husslin ya fuckin prick your tellin me you d grow for profit and do things by the book then sell for a fraction of wot you could get rofl wotever shut the fuck up and get out our thread ya tool its called marketin and you my freind are the royal fucked up divvy​
> *pigboy oink oink


You would nt know a proper job if it hit u on the head u twat lol come on wot do u do for a living ??? Me ive 3 jobs scaffoldin! Cultivating cannabis! And sniffin out knobs that know fuck all about well literally fuck all ya fuckin divvy cunt Lads av a read lmfao https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/501392-how-do-you-know-if.html


----------



## jafooli (Jun 13, 2012)

is there anyone who breeds on here?


----------



## delvite (Jun 13, 2012)

good evening fuckwits  handbags away and dummies back in please


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

jafooli said:


> is there anyone who breeds on here?


just ask yer question pal

evnin delivte had me first main cola snap under weight today!! gotta be a milestone lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;uI41d-bDjWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI41d-bDjWk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## baklawa (Jun 13, 2012)

Who is Brewing Up and where does he live? I'm bored and I've always wanted to try out my drill on real live kneecaps.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Who is Brewing Up and where does he live? I'm bored and I've always wanted to try out my drill on real live kneecaps.


yeh i can don ur cape and nitevision goggles and go get him,,,never see you coming,,,but i wil say this,,talks rather like unlucky,,no having go at her coz im bored but the way it types sounds the same


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha u know i was just thinkin the same werecis unlucky lmfbo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha u know i was just thinkin the same werecis unlucky lmfbo


prolly crying for peircing them plantstems


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2012)

I was thinkin that ic3....maybe Unlucky is brewing up in drag.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I was thinkin that ic3....maybe Unlucky is brewing up in drag.....


well its a chick with a dick so yeh prolly 100000000000000%


----------



## baklawa (Jun 13, 2012)

*spraying tea over brand-new monitor* I just read the bit about wannabe gangsters. Ow ow OWCH I've got cramp now.

Hmm. Unlucky? You're right, there's that whole sucking thing going on in 80% of the posts. My fault for saying she has balls, if so - somebody seems to have a bizarre obsession with them.

OK here's the thing, Brewing Up. I'm too much of a wuss to grow myself - I have a small kid with nobody else to look after it, so I'm doing my best to avoid jail time. If somebody with more balls - or less to lose - than me is willing to take that risk, and not only that but has the know-how to grow good bud, has done painstaking research into every aspect and stage of the grow, then hell yeah I'll pay them for that service. There are two main things people pay for: products and services. In the case of growers, they're providing both a product and an extremely specialized service. Now, I don't know how much TLC goes into your grows (if you do grow, that is), but whoever grew my last lot of weed was a horticultural genius, and as for the person who delivered it, I keep trying to pay him more and he won't accept, the service is that awesome.

So blame smokers like me for the market price.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

baklawa said:


> *spraying tea over brand-new monitor* I just read the bit about wannabe gangsters. Ow ow OWCH I've got cramp now.
> 
> Hmm. Unlucky? You're right, there's that whole sucking thing going on in 80% of the posts. My fault for saying she has balls, if so - somebody seems to have a bizarre obsession with them.
> 
> ...


u aint going to jail for a couple of plants,shit ul only get a fine for upto 9 NOWAY will they send a single struggling mom to jail for a copla plants lol just dont use hid lighting coz they are a fire risk,use cfls in PROPPER fused mountings make sure everything is fused and not nigga rigged like double adapters in double adapters into a four way adapter( do this to avaoid having a dangerouse setu in the house with child andit wont fuk up your council tennancy with having dangerouse electrics ect.
hows the child anyways bak?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

fooking hell is it weekend in this thread....starting early...you all out of weed.......?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

fucking shit phn cant get pics up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> fucking shit phn cant get pics up lol


lmao wat phone u got?

n no unlucky i got plenty fanx,,,,fink ur co-de been online this evening chatting shit,,,,


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao wat phone u got?n no unlucky i got plenty fanx,,,,fink ur co-de been online this evening chatting shit,,,,


How could i upload pics through my galaxy s2 ic3???


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Thjere's a few that dabble Why?


jafooli said:


> is there anyone who breeds on here?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> How could i upload pics through my galaxy s2 ic3???


prolly need to root it mate gimmi 5 il let u know for sure


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jun 13, 2012)

i come across some really thin copper sheeting in work like coke can thin. would there be any benefit apart from killing slugs if i was to line my pots with this. like pruning roots or would it just be toxic to it. not that there will be slugs in my room mind. does any1 knowi if not im thinking of trying a cutting next grow in a few different mediums along with a copper pot or lined.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

a good flip up samsung lol think i need a dick?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

lol no a disk


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly need to root it mate gimmi 5 il let u know for sure


Sort it out lad 5 minutes will get me far hahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

Some cheesey frostyness.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

well riu for sum reason dont have mobile mode i.e for use with mobiles anyways seems the webiste needs to be setup to allow mobile phone uploads,,so pff fucked! maybe rooting your phone will help but on a s2 thats gunna be a a paiin

well im lying s2 seems to be very easy as simple as copying and clicking run! wow
do this chedz then search android store for aptoid then u get freee apps
http://galaxys2root.com/galaxy-s2-root/how-to-root-galaxy-s2-newworks-on-all-galaxy-s2-variants/


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 13, 2012)

A can upload pics from ma galaxy ace without doin fuck all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pain as in how ???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pain as in how ???


ignore me chedz its now easy to root a ndroid,,, i cant upload to websites with my iphone so its not just you

http://galaxys2root.com/galaxy-s2-root/how-to-root-galaxy-s2-newworks-on-all-galaxy-s2-variants/


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 13, 2012)

Click on the upload image box as usual,a pop up appears if u scroll up. Click on add images then it should bring up a menu on ur fne like gallery n that n jst select the pic u wnt. Then click on upload image in black writin jst underneath.

Hope u understand tht ok?? Lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

So wot ya sayin u cunt lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

you smoking again chedz, seem agressive, lol.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 13, 2012)

uploaded from fne siiiiiiimples lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> View attachment 2211409
> 
> uploaded from fne siiiiiiimples lol


Wtf scotia lad im i doin that on a s2 tho lmfao im a scaffolder no comp whizz !!
na dst no weed tonight might just av a cheeky en tho lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2012)

go for it, burn one up!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha u know your the bollox scotia just found out how to do it lmfao it does nt show me my pic tho but the time and date and shit so ill av to delete sum as i could make a proper fuck up haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

DST said:


> go for it, burn one up!


Haha d dont lad i quit yrs ago lad but ive been avin a cheeky bifta these last few days haha stress from work is my excuse lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 13, 2012)

Should work the same though chedz.

Click on the upload box
Scroll to top n upload image box should b there
Click on upload from computer
click on select images/files
the box from fne should appear,click on gallery 
select 1 pic
then jst in writin underneath the box it says upload file(s) jst touch ur finger on that then wait for box to disappear
then scroll bk dwn to box at bottom of screen where u type it should b there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2012)

wellc hedz im not 100% with android,,i can hack em and unlock and root em but as for using android,,im more apple so i wouldnt know,,,looking for a ncie android for the missis now the harvests in.keep her qwiet she got a 3gs and she wants a new one to keep up-2-date

anyways follw that ting i sent u and then at least u get free apps,,have u checked see if thers a image uploader app u can get??

anwyays going to bed guys just downloaded sn 4 of sons of anarchy 5.17gb took 43 mins! now thats rapid hahah

peace and bubbles to all u know who u r

and 70-80 qwid a oz man FFFUUUKKK UUUU!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

lmfao forgot i had this pic funny as fuck that is a pick up wit a fair few tonnage onit lol and we forgot the strap haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao wat phone u got?
> 
> n no unlucky i got plenty fanx,,,,fink ur co-de been online this evening chatting shit
> 
> my co-de lol he is ok, many a good chat with him on here when its been like a ghost town..... i can tell from the reading he has had his uk greatings ha ha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

thats the shit we gotta put up with lmfao ball ache


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wellc hedz im not 100% with android,,i can hack em and unlock and root em but as for using android,,im more apple so i wouldnt know,,,looking for a ncie android for the missis now the harvests in.keep her qwiet she got a 3gs and she wants a new one to keep up-2-date
> 
> anyways follw that ting i sent u and then at least u get free apps,,have u checked see if thers a image uploader app u can get??
> 
> ...


would that thing work on my x10 mini pro? i like the sound of free apps


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2211473thats the shit we gotta put up with lmfao ball ache



easy day then................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

pukka your gk x liver/blues


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao wat phone u got?
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> easy day then................................


It is wen bombin lol untill u gotta get the shit on your shoulders and work the kit 60-80yards


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2211488
> pukka your gk x liver/blues


do you find those air pots much better cos its doing my head in watering them already. the water goes everywhere. i think ill have to get a little watering can to water them a bit slower


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> unlucky said:
> 
> 
> > haha he started it by calling us all mugs for paying the going rate. not everyones got a sister that sorts them out 1 oz every crop for £70 or £80. how long does that oz last him cos id be through it in a week lol
> ...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you find those air pots much better cos its doing my head in watering them already. the water goes everywhere. i think ill have to get a little watering can to water them a bit slower



think pot in bucket will work lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Some cheesey frostyness.



mmmmmmmmm yes please


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> think pot in bucket will work lol


just dunk them in? lol that could work at the mo but when they get big ill have to do it normally again.
could i just fill the tray at the bottom and leave the plant soak it all up?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> mrt1980 said:
> 
> 
> > think you lot was going easy on him, ive had way better of you lot 4sure
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you find those air pots much better cos its doing my head in watering them already. the water goes everywhere. i think ill have to get a little watering can to water them a bit slower


Just build a crater in the top of your cocco/soil and pour as fast as the crater will let u imagine a volcano with a tree growin out the centre of the craterc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuckin hell all this time.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2211519
> 
> Fuckin hell all this time.


looking good pukka............. well done you  lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha wots up p??


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just build a crater in the top of your cocco/soil and pour as fast as the crater will let u imagine a volcano with a tree growin out the centre of the craterc


ill give that a try  i tried putting clay pebbels at the top to stop it churning up the coco. im going to get a drip feeder next time cos im a fat lazy cunt lol. i just thought of putting a layer of cling film around the top with little holes in it so i can fill it to the top and just leave it drain down. dont know if that will work? its just awkward getting to the plants at the back


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mart believe me lad just build a crater it easy and effective !!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> unlucky said:
> 
> 
> > it diffrent because were the only company that can use it!!
> ...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ill give that a try  i tried putting clay pebbels at the top to stop it churning up the coco. im going to get a drip feeder next time cos im a fat lazy cunt lol. i just thought of putting a layer of cling film around the top with little holes in it so i can fill it to the top and just leave it drain down. dont know if that will work? its just awkward getting to the plants at the back


if i was you i'd do as chedz says as he is a coco grower and he know's he is shit....sorry meant know's his shit stinks...lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mart believe me lad just build a crater it easy and effective !!


yeah cheers mate im giving that a go next


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2211519
> 
> Fuckin hell all this time.



ha ha pukka hun i wanted to give you rep for best pic on the uk thread and with no bullshit............... but i can't...ive got to give it to others lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do i now lmao it aint me growin it the aliens that got me lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah cheers mate im giving that a go next


It easiest wen waterin the cocco the first time round lad as cocco will sink automaticly so all u need to do is oush it to the edges bro trust me it works a treat just dont overfill the crater else you ll av it comin out the side holes with the cocco lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha you like my pic fuck nuts? was just testin it worked on my blower


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha you like my pic fuck nuts? was just testin it worked on my blower



is that what its a pic of, no wonder i can't see fook all............ god your small  how cute


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It easiest wen waterin the cocco the first time round lad as cocco will sink automaticly so all u need to do is oush it to the edges bro trust me it works a treat just dont overfill the crater else you ll av it comin out the side holes with the cocco lmfao


i know all about the coco coming out the side holes lmao. i think i got a day or 2 before they need a watering again and i got half a bag of coco left so ill get that crater sorted.
your using canna aint you? how much boost do you put in and how far into flowering do you put in the pk13/14 in? ive heared a few different stories about the pk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Errrrrrr..............good things come in small packages


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Errrrrrr..............good things come in small packages



orrrrrrrr yes 4sure............ thems good days when thay are in the letter box


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeh stright from the sack...................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh stright from the sack...................


hhhmmmmmmmm think your milking it................. lol im this funny so you don't have to be...............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Im down for milkin, just be gentle love...........


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

ha ha he he....what with them pics...jog on hun....next


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha your loss love trust me


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha your loss love trust me


had to load the bong for this....go on then...tell unlucky how its my loss...... ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 13, 2012)

Gunna have to pull the old "for me to know and you to find out" 1 on ya there pettle lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

lol ok i will go a long with that one.....


----------



## unlucky (Jun 13, 2012)

.........................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Errrrrrr..............good things come in small packages


Haha p u know wot acorns grew into ay lad ?? Yes fuckin mossive oak trees bru lmfao


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

mornin peeps  today is a sad day, my jar is empty!!! i must smoke to much lol ah well purple haze and moby dick in about a week


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Gunna have to pull the old "for me to know and you to find out" 1 on ya there pettle lol


 lol........................pettle, flower, hinny, chick, duck.....................


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> mornin peeps  today is a sad day, my jar is empty!!! i must smoke to much lol ah well purple haze and moby dick in about a week


whos purple haze you got, love mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

looks well nice that ashoo. hows the flavour ? always hear bad shit about repro of purple haze.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 14, 2012)

taste like it smells, like the streets of amsterdam come november 20th
classic dutch haze


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2012)

for mg, think thats day 18-19 of 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

hahahah see you at the cup!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> for mg, think thats day 18-19 of 12/12


Alittle behind than in cocco ay sambo!!  just hope it tastes fire pal


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> for mg, think thats day 18-19 of 12/12



how long did you veg them for ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

hows the uk growers ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Alittle behind than in cocco ay sambo!!  just hope it tastes fire pal


definatly chedz i agree 100% they would be looking better if in coco, but i dont hope it taste fire i no it will m8 i grew bio-bizz for years but tbh i am gonna go back to coco next grow.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how long did you veg them for ?


they where vegged for 21days from rooted clone unlucky.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> for mg, think thats day 18-19 of 12/12


Cheers m8, sent u another pm to let u know what's goina happen......if all goes to plan! Gotta go again, flat out today. I seem to be wrkin more on growin at the min than at me proper job lol, all worth it tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2012)

Look spot on them sambro healthy as fook!!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they where vegged for 21days from rooted clone unlucky.


there quite big for 3weeks veg............. well done you


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> there quite big for 3weeks veg............. well done you


they would be alot bigger n fuller in different mediums other than soil, flavour kicks arse on ANYTHING ive tasted from riu or sr but u do take that yield hit with the soil.

my brains too mashed up for the likes of pyscho n exo anyway last lot i sold my percy and brought hash instead high grade hash mind, they too strong to be smoking all the time.


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i get it for free if i throw in a bj lmao


Fuk me you must be gifted lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> definatly chedz i agree 100% they would be looking better if in coco, but i dont hope it taste fire i no it will m8 i grew bio-bizz for years but tbh i am gonna go back to coco next grow.


Yh trust sambs ive got high hopes for the bat guano


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

kanx said:


> Fuk me you must be gifted lol



he he made me giggle...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they would be alot bigger n fuller in different mediums other than soil, flavour kicks arse on ANYTHING ive tasted from riu or sr but u do take that yield hit with the soil.
> 
> my brains too mashed up for the likes of pyscho n exo anyway last lot i sold my percy and brought hash instead high grade hash mind, they too strong to be smoking all the time.


haha must admit was a nice change not gettin so mashed on chedz purple shit been on the 3 co's way to long mate.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh trust sambs ive got high hopes for the bat guano



your going to give it a go then chedz ?


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

I second that ill take everything he can get me , no limit . Cash will be waiting ^^


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh trust sambs ive got high hopes for the bat guano


Snap!! you copyin me chedz!?!? lmao


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

brewing up said:


> think wat u like i kno what i pay you tools n its 70 n its not shit its family discount


Exactly, and thats why your "lucky" , you have a family member/friend or what ever willin to sort you out on the very cheap. Most people dont have this(shes ding you a huge favour , she could get a hell of alot more if the qulity is what you say it is), so in no way does your price reflect the normal street price . 

If the street price somehow was actually made to drop to £80 an oz , you bet your sweet as the only growers grwoing would be personal growers or maybe a few idiots who didnt run the math right/have no fear of runing insane plant counts to make a profit..

If your sis wasnt supplying you , you would be payng the going rate , or not smoeking anythign at all, unless you bought tai or grew your own. An ounce of tai is about the only thing you will get for £80 on the streets, mabe some chinky, no primo tho.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

pit bulls at it again...tut tut


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2012)

kanx said:


> Exactly, and thats why your "lucky" , you have a family member/friend or what ever willin to sort you out on the very cheap. Most people dont have this(shes ding you a huge favour , she could get a hell of alot more if the qulity is what you say it is), so in no way does your price reflect the normal street price .
> 
> If the street price somehow was actually made to drop to £80 an oz , you bet your sweet as the only growers grwoing would be personal growers or maybe a few idiots who didnt run the math right/have no fear of runing insane plant counts to make a profit..
> 
> If your sis wasnt supplying you , you would be payng the going rate , or not smoeking anythign at all, unless you bought tai or grew your own. An ounce of tai is about the only thing you will get for £80 on the streets, mabe some chinky, no primo tho.


Give over m8, ur a day too late..that was yesterday's argument, today's a whole new ball game with probly a load more new arguments lol! Gotta luv it!!!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

go on mastergrow...start it off he he


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

fuk it ill argue about the color of shite so im game ^^

Whats the biggest yeild you have personally pulled off one plant ?

Please feel free to go into details about the lighting /setup.

Personally the biggest ive ever had the pleasure of getting was a approx a 6 ouncer , grew in dwc with 1200(2x 600w hun either side vertically), tho i have one just now i hope will beat that record.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

kanx said:


> fuk it ill argue about the color of shite so im game ^^


you know all about shit being a full on shitter...  you can't start a fart without help.... he he


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Snap!! you copyin me chedz!?!? lmao


Na lad 3 eyes with u copying me lmao


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

Ye canny bullshit a bull shitter


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

it don't stop them trying tho..............


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lad 3 eyes with u copying me lmao


your half a days work all done cheds


----------



## baklawa (Jun 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u aint going to jail for a couple of plants,shit ul only get a fine for upto 9 NOWAY will they send a single struggling mom to jail for a copla plants lol just dont use hid lighting coz they are a fire risk,use cfls in PROPPER fused mountings make sure everything is fused and not nigga rigged like double adapters in double adapters into a four way adapter( do this to avaoid having a dangerouse setu in the house with child andit wont fuk up your council tennancy with having dangerouse electrics ect.
> hows the child anyways bak?


You're joking, right? Seriously? Shite, I thought I could get jail time for an oz of green. I've been getting all adrenaline-swamped for nothing. People lie to me. They told me anything above a 10-quid baggie will get me jail time. They _lied_. Shit, I could have grown an orchard by now :-0

I'm noting all your tips down, IC3. One day I might compile all the tips into a handbook - The RIU Way of Life


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> whos purple haze you got, love mine
> 
> View attachment 2212283


g13 purple haze m8y, cant wait to pack my bowl


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

lmfbo unlucky u find any man women or beast that can put that up in half a day ill send ya weed for life im that confident u aint gonna lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

baklawa said:


> You're joking, right? Seriously? Shite, I thought I could get jail time for an oz of green. I've been getting all adrenaline-swamped for nothing. People lie to me. They told me anything above a 10-quid baggie will get me jail time. They _lied_. Shit, I could have grown an orchard by now :-0
> 
> I'm noting all your tips down, IC3. One day I might compile all the tips into a handbook - The RIU Way of Life


we did try n tell you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2012)

and for the record the 9 plant rule is no longer in force it went with all the other reforms, pasty tax, auto jail for carrying a knife. all gone.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh trust sambs ive got high hopes for the bat guano



You won't be disappointed chedz they'll stink and taste wicked


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha u tell em donald  at the end of the day if your gonna get caught u might aswell get caught doin it big fuck messin round


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You won't be disappointed chedz they'll stink and taste wicked


Thats all i need to hear bro believe dat shit  wot u upto lad ??


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2212375View attachment 2212376View attachment 2212377lmfbo unlucky u find any man women or beast that can put that up in half a day ill send ya weed for life im that confident u aint gonna lmao


 my gf did this before she took the kids to school.................................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> my gf did this before she took the kids to school.................................View attachment 2212433


Nice job that lad alittle messy for me tho about a weeks work for 2 lads!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> for mg, think thats day 18-19 of 12/12


2 wk veg only? looking great for that man


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice job that lad alittle messy for me tho about a weeks work for 2 lads!!


...................i just told her i could do better


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Thats all i need to hear bro believe dat shit  wot u upto lad ??



Just picked the girls up from school now waiting for me tea and lights on so might do a bit of trolling lol


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Just picked the girls up from school now waiting for me tea and lights on so might do a bit of trolling lol


..................... lol its gotta be done


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> ..................... lol its gotta be done



Cures boredom whilst pissing someone else off fucking right it's gotta be done lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

how do boys n girls?


----------



## baklawa (Jun 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we did try n tell you!


.
Hey it was definitely one of u boys who reminded me about the Brat (I tend to forget I'm a mum otherwise).

I'm still no closer to my home gym. Found a wicked CBR 1250 for a steal though.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

MDB how's tings


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...................i just told her i could do better


Lmao she take it well haha??


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> MDB how's tings


ok matey. been getting run around for over week with a mate n caash.
oh well i no he in london tonight n plants outside un attended hahahaha revenge is awesome


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

baklawa said:


> .
> Hey it was definitely one of u boys who reminded me about the Brat (I tend to forget I'm a mum otherwise).
> 
> I'm still no closer to my home gym. Found a wicked CBR 1250 for a steal though.


why dont you just download a copy of that p90x instead of getting a home gym? all you need is a pull up bar and dumbells. ive heared good things about it and wanted to give it a go myself


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ok matey. been getting run around for over week with a mate n caash.
> oh well i no he in london tonight n plants outside un attended hahahaha revenge is awesome



It pisses me off when peeps fuck me about with coin if i owe peeps i'll get it to them before they even ask for it so i expect the same service from others


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao she take it well haha??


................................ needless to say im cooking for myself tonight m8


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah it upsetting man,esp old mates but he done it bfore so my fault being trusting, wont do again.
he back at nine n i got my orge slayer out haha
yeah man i old school n allways pay wot owe early.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It pisses me off when peeps fuck me about with coin if i owe peeps i'll get it to them before they even ask for it so i expect the same service from others


a man after me own heart ! fuck em now , no cash no stash ! no more coming up giving it ''ile av 2 ounces m8,...... shit ,i only got half the dolla !!,...... sort u out a week Tuesday, under a blue moon.... '' Well i say.... '' FUCK OFF ! NOT ANY MORE YOU WONT '' sorry, that's me for today .


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> a man after me own heart ! fuck em now , no cash no stash ! no more coming up giving it ''ile av 2 ounces m8,...... shit ,i only got half the dolla !!,...... sort u out a week Tuesday, under a blue moon.... '' Well i say.... '' FUCK OFF ! NOT ANY MORE YOU WONT '' sorry, that's me for today .



It's amazing how they work, they ask for tick get told to fuck off then half hour later they back with cash lol


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's amazing how they work, they ask for tick get told to fuck off then half hour later they back with cash lol


 haha snap


----------



## baklawa (Jun 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> why dont you just download a copy of that p90x instead of getting a home gym? all you need is a pull up bar and dumbells. ive heared good things about it and wanted to give it a go myself


Because I'm a girl. This is the one time I play the gender card with no shame whatsoever. I hate squats and lunges and similar torture. I like to be sitting/ lying down with cordless headphones watching South Park while working out. It helps me pretend I'm not really doing any work.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 14, 2012)

ment to be setting up the mate today 400 in all ,packed it all up and no show lol damd that white shit lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

yo g any pics ya bc? mine b up soon


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

hows u 3 eyes? u found any suitable looking pads yet ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2012)

afternoon men!
well pulled me plants and did me trimmin last nite,,now the hung in airing cupboard with fan blowing
i shit u not the donkey dik is 1 bud and REALLY dence ive never seen a bud that long and solid before! the other wat snapped againn great result,,cut a bud the otherdaya nd left it for 2 days to dry had me first smoke last nite and it knocked me on my arse,so much so i had to literally force myself to get up and go trimming!
so yes in recap,,plants pulled,leaves trimmed,in airing cupboard with fan blowing!! should be dry about wekend


----------



## delvite (Jun 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon men!
> well pulled me plants and did me trimmin last nite,,now the hung in airing cupboard with fan blowing
> i shit u not the donkey dik is 1 bud and REALLY dence ive never seen a bud that long and solid before! the other wat snapped againn great result,,cut a bud the otherdaya nd left it for 2 days to dry had me first smoke last nite and it knocked me on my arse,so much so i had to literally force myself to get up and go trimming!
> so yes in recap,,plants pulled,leaves trimmed,in airing cupboard with fan blowing!! should be dry about wekend


.................just the way it should be


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2012)

delvite said:


> .................just the way it should be


i know mate wen i was trimming the snips actually got stuk in a bud ther that dence¬! fukin nutz lol
but theyl dry ok in airing cupboard with fan wont they?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 14, 2012)

i have but cant get them off my phone lol need 2 go will cammera


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hows u 3 eyes? u found any suitable looking pads yet ?



Yah man the offers gone in and been accepted just got to sort all the forms and loan some money from the bank of mam and i'll be motoring, been pricing up 4 x 2 and loft boarding


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Because I'm a girl. This is the one time I play the gender card with no shame whatsoever. I hate squats and lunges and similar torture. I like to be sitting/ lying down with cordless headphones watching South Park while working out. It helps me pretend I'm not really doing any work.


its not just a workout for men lol. its got different workout to get you changing it up every week. it even got yoga


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lad 3 eyes with u copying me lmao


Chedz you cunt it was me that asked 3eyes an said i was gunna use ya twat lmai


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yah man the offers gone in and been accepted just got to sort all the forms and loan some money from the bank of mam and i'll be motoring, been pricing up 4 x 2 and loft boarding


haha thats the way planning and plotting already


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

tell u wot the amount im seeing and reading bout these new snooping laws/legislations they wanna introduce is a right ball ache. im doubting it will happen but untill its thrown out completely i wont b posting pics ... mad dog bark paranoia is back haha


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> tell u wot the amount im seeing and reading bout these new snooping laws/legislations they wanna introduce is a right ball ache. im doubting it will happen but untill its thrown out completely i wont b posting pics ... mad dog bark paranoia is back haha



Quick get to the groom and start eating the ballast lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Quick get to the groom and start eating the ballast lol


l e d so no ballasts but yeah im way ahead off u, just exploded and squirted two salad cream bottles in the g tent and am making my way through th contents hahahaha
was my turn to cook so i guess i got out that one


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 14, 2012)

i'm growing a tow rope for me car lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yah man the offers gone in and been accepted just got to sort all the forms and loan some money from the bank of mam and i'll be motoring, been pricing up 4 x 2 and loft boarding



a loft grow on its way is it ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

my fucking local paper has just put a thing in it saying how to spot if your neighbour is growing cannabis! havent the useless cunts got anything better to publish? lol


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

"*Quick get to the groom and start eating the ballast lol " *


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my fucking local paper has just put a thing in it saying how to spot if your neighbour is growing cannabis! havent the useless cunts got anything better to publish? lol


can you post a link..................................... lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> can you post a link..................................... lol


no, i tried to find it online but its such a shit paper that its only got the building address on thier site lmao. ill get a copy of the paper tomorrow and scan it or something


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> no, i tried to find it online but its such a shit paper that its only got the building address on thier site lmao. ill get a copy of the paper tomorrow and scan it or something



no don't be doing that...lol its your local paper "wink ""wink"................


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's amazing how they work, they ask for tick get told to fuck off then half hour later they back with cash lol


To true haha.

Deffo agree with your other statement about paying on time, i go out my way to pay any debts i may have , not that i have any as i usually pay upfront if its ever the case.

Nice to expect the same from others , but your kidding yourself on sometimes. 
Isnt so much not paying on time imo its the fact they dont even let you know/ try and take the piss , its just the silent treatment till they get the money sometimes , when all they would have to actually do is phone and say and within reason everything would be cool.

End of the day not gonna drop a good mate over a wee bit of bud/money , however ill drop a "mate" for treating me like a cunt, any day of the week. Think they forget whos doing who a favour sometimes.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no don't be doing that...lol its your local paper "wink ""wink"................


its quite a big area tho lol. its not my village or anything


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

yeh mr t they did same my local paper other month. if one room u b fine. i used have turtle tank in room and had curtains drawn 24 7 then n no hassles.
smell worst thing


----------



## kanx (Jun 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh mr t they did same my local paper other month. if one room u b fine. i used have turtle tank in room and had curtains drawn 24 7 then n no hassles.
> smell worst thing


Deffo smell or telling the wrong person thats the biggest problem.

Half the windows in my street never open there curtains ^^. 
Maybe not half however there's atleast a good few houses on my street i have never seen inside the room and ive been here over a year now.

Best thing i can recommend is not to go with a grow "room" as such but a huge tent in a room. With a bit of creativity you can leave curtains etc open , to a certain extent to help ease any para thoughts about neighbours seeing completely covered up windows all the time.

Used to be against tents(thought they where rip offs/waste of money) untill i saw it with my own eyes. Honestly one of the best investments ive ever made.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chedz you cunt it was me that asked 3eyes an said i was gunna use ya twat lmai


i will settle it for the two off u piss head with no memorys haha. it was pukka, in scotias thread. how do i no that? cos him and sambo was debating bout taste and smell difference from soil to coco.
sambo stated it wasnt half as good in coco for taste nor smell and pukka disagreed to an extent. i piped in with 3 eyes uses bat turd to improve flavour n smell in coco n pukka said he had heard that also and wanted to try it. then u guys cheds n pukka was talking bout it few days after.
no need thank me i enjoy being a smart arse and butting in
but as we all know best way settle it is for u2 to fight haha


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its quite a big area tho lol. its not my village or anything


ok then................................ he he


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i will settle it for the two off u piss head with no memorys haha. it was pukka, in scotias thread. how do i no that? cos him and sambo was debating bout taste and smell difference from soil to coco.
> sambo stated it wasnt half as good in coco for taste nor smell and pukka disagreed to an extent. i piped in with 3 eyes uses bat turd to improve flavour n smell in coco n pukka said he had heard that also and wanted to try it. then u guys cheds n pukka was talking bout it few days after.
> no need thank me i enjoy being a smart arse and butting in
> but as we all know best way settle it is for u2 to fight haha



i will 2nd this for word to word.........i remember not to long back......... spot on mad dog..


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 14, 2012)

he unlucky no pics for me today lol,x


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeh mr t they did same my local paper other month. if one room u b fine. i used have turtle tank in room and had curtains drawn 24 7 then n no hassles.
> smell worst thing


it'll be the sound of my fan. i got it rigged up to my vent and my next door neighbour hates me and hes out getting coal about 6 in the morning when it quiet. i can hear it plain but the misses said she cant so hopefully he wont being as hes in his 60s


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 14, 2012)

u b fine mrt.
pissing it down here. hoping for bit thunder


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> he unlucky no pics for me today lol,x


are you being funny/dirty.........don't you fucking start shitter, i can kick off in 0.2 seconds............ pmsl.....jk 

what do you want ? was you even chatting to me lol hhhmmmm


----------



## brewing up (Jun 14, 2012)

paranoid much?????


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

brewing up said:


> paranoid much?????


your risking it in here.................... lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2012)

fuk me,dont like thsi paranioa of weed drying,,must be the worst time to loose yer shit in my eyes,few mre days


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me,dont like thsi paranioa of weed drying,,must be the worst time to loose yer shit in my eyes,few mre days



ha ha your not getting pazzy are you...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha your not getting pazzy are you...


yeh propper bad,LOL sweaty palms and shit every car solunds likea deisel

specnow i know the weeds tastey like sweaty top lip wen u smoke it kind of tastety u know its good wen u get that effect


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh propper bad,LOL sweaty palms and shit every car solunds likea deisel


i must say my last house i was like this 4sure, its bad very bad at times......spray this spray that..cook food that smells strong...all just to cover up the lush smell of bud....how many oz have you down.. ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i must say my last house i was like this 4sure, its bad very bad at times......spray this spray that..cook food that smells strong...all just to cover up the lush smell of bud....how many oz have you down.. ?


only 2 plants but a guestimae due to size and density il be around the 5-6 ounce mark all trimmed and hanging i shit u not the donkey dik one ive never seen a bud so long 2ft long and dence as fuk it was nuts trimming i had hardley any trim as they dint grow many leaves,getting crystalier while hanging, its a very sativarey smell so not smelly smelly shit thank god,my last grow the 8 lants u could smll down the garden path...not good

got my 3 nemisis and 2 physco clones in flower now and clones dont take as long this one was a chew sexing then eveg and flower took ages


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2012)

going t o bed 
cya


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

ok night night...be nice to see a pic of the big cola


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> going t o bed
> cya


lol you not gone to bed them...mr pazzy


----------



## baklawa (Jun 14, 2012)

This country is cold. I'm still not quite sure whether I like the cold or not. I think maybe possibly I do. Easy to get warm, fuckin nightmare to cool off when it's 2 am and so hot/ humid that you can't get dry after a shower...

Yeah, give me cold any day

*huddling in black hooded Darth Vadar space rug, looking like morticia adams*

Yikes just scared myself in the mirror. IC3 mate, you still awake?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 14, 2012)

night night all


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

ok unlucky pics of your plants then,i thought you loved it lol.x


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

Morning all also!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Headbands under the 600 in the sky





Trimming under the 6 in the sky






Pishing it doon the day.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

whats all this DST about you cant buy weed in the dam if your a tourist?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

At the moment the now defunct Dutch government managed to push through a ruling that means Coffeeshops will not be able to sell to people who are not Dutch citizens. I am not 100% clear on the exact wording of who is classed as a Citizen, but I have a Unlimited Residency permit and I am not even sure that this will enable me to buy in coffeeshops.

Okay, so this is the law. In reality the South of the Netherlands has introduced this as a trial and basically ALL of the coffeeshops have closed their doors as they did not want to comply with the way things worked, ie providing Memberships, Information of members, etc, and then only having a ltd number of customers allowed, and only allowed to sell a ltd amount to these people. So in Maastricht, Limburg, and Brabant (I think) there are no shops open.

The Dutch people do not want this either as it means that if they are on a list, then it has possible implications for Health insurance premiums, car insurance, etc, etc. It also means that you can only register in one shop and buy from that shop. 
I spoke to a guy yesterday who comes up to Amsterdam to buy and he said a friend of his was stopped by police (I think because his bike lights were not working) And they ended up taking his weed(under 5 grams which use to be allowed).

It is supposed to go country wide next year but there are elections coming up this year and hopefully a new more Leftist govt will be put in power and these utterly stupid laws will be crushed. The guy I spoke to said he can go to Uni in the morning and have a van of Moroccans pull up to him and offer him hash. There are loads of people on the streets trying to punt crap already and giving people a hard time for not buying off them. It's honestly madness. I really do not see what the government were trying to do. Basically it's almost lie, "well we have fucked the economy just like every other European country, so we are at least going to try and do something to change things while we are in power...." They defunct government were basically Right wing religious pratts that want everyone to stop with their Leftist behavior of smoking and drinking.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Headbands under the 600 in the sky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i spy with my lil eye a unattended reefer haha
was pissing it down all night here very heavy, looking like may b sunny today tho
th poor old irsh was hammered then yest


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

has it been passedf now then. looking like no more dam hols for me. was thinking having stag do there also. prague it is then


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

It has been passed for a while, but is not in effect in Amsterdam. Prague? are there coffeeshops there?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

na but plenty whores and other team building exercises haha. sod going abroad for weed now i will just order seeds n do it meself. get the pleasure watching it grow also


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats shit man i was based in Germany and went to the dam alot even tho i dident need to drive that far......me and the bird were thinking of moving as well,need to see how it rolls out at the elections,cheers on the info


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

is there coffee shops in spain?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

if that ban hits the dam its gunna b very different there and alot smaller tourist buisness will go tits up.
not a smart move esp in these days off every country in debt up to eye balls. wot r the dutch thinking off


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

fuk spain give me a coffee from uk, gold blend 2 sugars white please, chop chop...


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

brewing up said:


> fuk spain give me a coffee from uk, gold blend 2 sugars white please, chop chop...


good idea(to baked to get up tho)


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

the trick is to make the coffee 1st then smoke a bud


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

There will be a riot if it happens in the Dam. The Mayor does not want it to happen, and people here certainly don't.




mad dog bark said:


> if that ban hits the dam its gunna b very different there and alot smaller tourist buisness will go tits up.
> not a smart move esp in these days off every country in debt up to eye balls. wot r the dutch thinking off


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

yo soz pester u dst but does this also mean this right wing goverment r they also looking into banning red light district?
as i wood imagine that b next on there list if they this daft


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude, that started before the weed crackdown. A lot of the windows have been closed and turned into alternative businesses. But that was more of a Dam initiative to clean the Red Light up. That will never be banned either.

People have been smoking and trading in Hemp and Cannabis in Amsterdam for centuries, as well as servicing the sailors and traders that came into town. It isn't suddenly going to stop because some religious fukking priks in Government want to try and rock the boat. There has been threast over the last 30 plus years about changing coffeeshops. I think this is the most serious it has got though.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

an African guy said to me you buy coke from him you need 2 pay me now,me being in the army at time and have a good ko punch at the time thought it would be a good idea to show him,bad idea lol,he went down.........but next thing im on the deck getting healthy boots from everywhere lol,got to my feet all gone like ningas(me -2 gold chains)glad iv grown up.....a bit
ps its ok to like lol i do


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah i remember u saying not long ago u didnt think this ban wood go through. fingers crossed it gets booted out and dam is untouched. as its pretty perfect place, stunning country infact my fav place by a long way that ive visited but i havent done alot traveling. wen i was in dam march time i think it was i noticed the red light district seemed not as big but i thought i had just built it up in my head over the years i wasnt there. but mayb the clean up was underway by then??
wen i went years n years ago i remember a big glass front building with few levels tall full of whores in the windows but didnt see it this time round.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

We all learn a lesson now and then lad. Def avoid anyone that is trying to sell you anything on the street in the Dam.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Clean up has been hapeening a couple of years now


mad dog bark said:


> but mayb the clean up was underway by then??
> wen i went years n years ago i remember a big glass front building with few levels tall full of whores in the windows but didnt see it this time round.


I can never remmber anything like that. I guess any building with women writhing around high on coke in their undies would look like a big wall of whores when you are stoned, lol....

EDIT: Anyway, if you want to spend money on sex, go to a decent brothel. At least you can kid yourself that the whole of Europe haven't flung one up it...(not that I would ever do that like!)


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

any one tryed them new bubble pots with the built in pump?and good online hydro shop


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

and some are free drink,just pay 50 euros for 30 mins(i think)


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

cor it must been wot maybe 8 - 9 year ago mayb. but yeah i prob had built it up in my head abit hahaha young ,dumb and full off cum and faced with whores,being stoned out my brain i prob half dreamed it hahahahahah


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

maddog you still not got a journal?????????


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Most are free drink. But if you want a pa-wetty lady you must buy over priced champoo. Yab Yums was were my boss use to take me and my Sales Director. My boss was like big high fives with everyone in there he spent so much time in the gaff, lol. 150 euro entry, free drink except if you want to talk to a girl. Place got closed a few years back due to money laundering though, lol.
We went to one it was called the Golden Key, I was jaked and sitting at the bar trying to convince these very pretty girls that there was better things to do in life than prostitution. I was quickly grabbed and hauled off. I even manged to call my wife and tell her I was in a brothel and how bad it was, hahaha. Aye, she was happy.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

@ the edit. na not done a whore myself... yet hahaha. but always time still hahaha.
was just more as i no it a big buisness and had thought the knock on effects in dam wood b alot more illegal activitys/arrests and generally harder time police n tax payers


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

From what I hear, Talin is one of those skank places to go where there are more holes than in Dutch cheese.




mad dog bark said:


> cor it must been wot maybe 8 - 9 year ago mayb. but yeah i prob had built it up in my head abit hahaha young ,dumb and full off cum and faced with whores,being stoned out my brain i prob half dreamed it hahahahahah


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> maddog you still not got a journal?????????


journal? oh u mean a scrap book off possible crimes hahahahahahaa na man i avoided them never had one, thought bout it then sparked a reefer up hahah


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

scap book of possible crime, lmao....


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Most are free drink. But if you want a pa-wetty lady you must buy over priced champoo. Yab Yums was were my boss use to take me and my Sales Director. My boss was like big high fives with everyone in there he spent so much time in the gaff, lol. 150 euro entry, free drink except if you want to talk to a girl. Place got closed a few years back due to money laundering though, lol.
> We went to one it was called the Golden Key, I was jaked and sitting at the bar trying to convince these very pretty girls that there was better things to do in life than prostitution. I was quickly grabbed and hauled off. I even manged to call my wife and tell her I was in a brothel and how bad it was, hahaha. Aye, she was happy.


cheers dst i like to spit coffe on my laptop lol,why tell on yourself?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

they dont want persy growers like us hun hun lol just the big time dealers theres that many grows poping up now......


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

oi who u calling hun hun? 
do i have pig tails? or a great set tits? no so i go by dude or matey hahahaha


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 15, 2012)

good morning


----------



## baklawa (Jun 15, 2012)

I've only met Russian prostitutes. Lovely girls most of them. They all whip out pics of their little kids back in Russia and I get all sisterly and protective and indignant on their behalf and try to get them a "proper" job but erm they just humour me and get back to work. I guess no job I suggest can compete with the hourly rate they get.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

yep the Russian and polish girls are gorgeous.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

not all................ lots of mingers lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

dam ive got a cluster of balls on my thc bomb..feckers gggrrrrrr


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

how long do's it take to make seeds...gutted............. ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2012)

How long u got left?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How long u got left?


about 3weeks


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how long do's it take to make seeds...gutted............. ?


Depends when they made their appearance love, If they've just started showing fingers crossed you'll be ok, I'd move the hermie out of there before the pods open.
If they've been there a while and have already released their pollen then it's already out of your hands, If you got a few on the go I'd ditch it ASAP but that's just my opinion, It really all depends on how far along they are? might be best to put a pic up as everyone has different opinions.
My vote is throw it off the roof whilst praying during a full moon and sacrifice a goat or a chicken to be on the safe side lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> dam ive got balls feckers gggrrrrrr


Lmbo wtf i new u were a tranny lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2012)

One of my last grows thru sacks out around the same time, I couldn't do fuckall with it cos it was a scrogg so I had to let them go, produced quite a few seeds but the smoke was still dead on after I picked them out


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Depends when they made their appearance love, If they've just started showing fingers crossed you'll be ok, I'd move the hermie out of there before the pods open.
> If they've been there a while and have already released their pollen then it's already out of your hands, If you got a few on the go I'd ditch it ASAP but that's just my opinion, It really all depends on how far along they are? might be best to put a pic up as everyone has different opinions.
> My vote is throw it off the roof whilst praying during a full moon and sacrifice a goat or a chicken to be on the safe side lol


thay was on one part of a bud,thay had not opened so i took them off,can't see any more......hhhmmm gutted 

ive got 60 down


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmbo wtf i new u were a tranny lol


don't chedz this as realy got to me


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

*

dam ive got a cluster of balls on my thc bomb..feckers gggrrrrrr​




*i found a fucking bollok on my ata tundra, im keeping it though for seeds


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> dam ive got a cluster of balls on my thc bomb..feckers gggrrrrrr​
> 
> ...


At least that's one u got now lad, just make sure and keep an eye out for another one lmao, then you'll have a set and be able to grow ur own lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

iv only got 1 ata the rest are spontanica (4 now)


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

i got auto kush that i wana get in the garden but the weathers shit guna get a greenhouse


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Depends when they made their appearance love, If they've just started showing fingers crossed you'll be ok, I'd move the hermie out of there before the pods open.
> If they've been there a while and have already released their pollen then it's already out of your hands, If you got a few on the go I'd ditch it ASAP but that's just my opinion, It really all depends on how far along they are? might be best to put a pic up as everyone has different opinions.
> My vote is throw it off the roof whilst praying during a full moon and sacrifice a goat or a chicken to be on the safe side lol


the dragon speaks the truth. all but the sacrifice. u see he has the right anaimal tho in chicken but the ganja gods like the chicken alive while u rub intos its blood into the stalk chanting.
haha na but seriously put up pic unlucky so we can see how far along they r and how many pods u have? any the male pods opened? how many pods r there? if none opened and only few can u not seperate? or remove pods?? safe choice is killing it tho


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thay was on one part of a bud,thay had not opened so i took them off,can't see any more......hhhmmm gutted
> 
> ive got 60 down


Don't be gutted about it love it happens, just keep an eye on it and hopefully it will all be ok, I've had it happen at the end of flower and left them to it because I was getting really close to chopping.
If they haven't mucked over your other plants you'll be golden love, there's a lot of strains out there that will have a last crack at continuing their genes by doing what yours are doing so don't sweat it, it really does happen to the best of us regardless of our growing skills, It's all in the plants genetics and they don't give a fuck about what we want so don't let it play on your mind.
Just keep a close eye on it because sometimes after you remove a few pods a load will show up in there place, on the other hand nothing may come of it and it might have just been a last ditch attempt to keep the line going.
Rambling here, the point is you can only do your best with them so don't sweat the small stuff, worst case scenario you have a little extra for the hash pile


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> yep the Russian and polish girls are gorgeous.



Not all mate i wound up in a brothel in Poland and most of them were more than a bit ropey lol (and before anyone asks like they say in the papers i made my excuse and left lol)


McAfee site advisor going nuts again telling me the site is shite when you come on but all green when you find it on google and i can't get to my profile and shit so what the fuck is going on?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

some pics,,drying nicely,,weird to see the leaves grow bak even wile its drying  only a day or so to go by my rekonings


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Don't be gutted about it love it happens, just keep an eye on it and hopefully it will all be ok, I've had it happen at the end of flower and left them to it because I was getting really close to chopping.
> If they haven't mucked over your other plants you'll be golden love, there's a lot of strains out there that will have a last crack at continuing their genes by doing what yours are doing so don't sweat it, it really does happen to the best of us regardless of our growing skills, It's all in the plants genetics and they don't give a fuck about what we want so don't let it play on your mind.
> Just keep a close eye on it because sometimes after you remove a few pods a load will show up in there place, on the other hand nothing may come of it and it might have just been a last ditch attempt to keep the line going.
> Rambling here, the point is you can only do your best with them so don't sweat the small stuff, worst case scenario you have a little extra for the hash pile


sorry i had to go and have a good cry...i feel better now i have read this post...thankyou w dragon, defo none had opened and there was about 4/5, its got me all upset i know that........fucking plants.....ive never done anything to my plants in the past apart from just letting the feckers grow but this time round after see your lots post on lollipoping and shizz like that..i got to thinking it was my turn.....its all looking good and i was thinking this lot was going tthe best ive ever grown....now well.........just fucking gutted......oh boy im of again.........


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2213830View attachment 2213832View attachment 2213833View attachment 2213834View attachment 2213835
> 
> some pics,,drying nicely,,weird to see the leaves grow bak even wile its drying  only a day or so to go by my rekonings


OMG....ok i can see im not doing as good as i was thinking...how the hell do you get bud like that........... your pics have set me of again...... 


sorry good pics ic3 and wow


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Not all mate i wound up in a brothel in Poland and most of them were more than a bit ropey lol (and before anyone asks like they say in the papers i made my excuse and left lol)
> 
> 
> McAfee site advisor going nuts again telling me the site is shite when you come on but all green when you find it on google and i can't get to my profile and shit so what the fuck is going on?


ye been fecking hacked again....its getting like all the fecking time.......its shit............. sorry 3eyes how are you ?


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just ask yer question pal
> 
> evnin delivte had me first main cola snap under weight today!! gotta be a milestone lmao


Im after some seeds. don't want to go to seed bank. rather go to direct. does anyone do such thing?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> Im after some seeds. don't want to go to seed bank. rather go to direct. does anyone do such thing?



yes i go to a shop in bradford  well i use to lol think its on the move to a new town


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> OMG....ok i can see im not doing as good as i was thinking...how the hell do you get bud like that........... your pics have set me of again......
> 
> 
> sorry good pics ic3 and wow


dunno,must be the way i grow em i always seem to get large single colas but not as large as this one,, cant wait for it to be ready


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno,must be the way i grow em i always seem to get large single colas but not as large as this one,, cant wait for it to be ready


you did some work on it tho..yes.....what did you do to it  tell me to fuck off if ya want..its ok


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

so unlucky does anyone on here in UK that does them?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you did some work on it tho..yes.....what did you do to it  tell me to fuck off if ya want..its ok


no trimming or anything or topping if thats what u mean< only thing i an think is wen i started the grow i was rather skint and during veg they wer in darkeness for a few days at a tie due to the lekki costs of hps on veg so maybe?? dunno but either way thats a big bud!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> so unlucky does anyone on here in UK that does them?


yes and in this thread but you have to get there trust...im not one to be trusted and was out cast from day one..lol.... im ok by the looks of it im going to have more seeds than i fooking need...want some.. ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no trimming or anything or topping if thats what u mean< only thing i an think is wen i started the grow i was rather skint and during veg they wer in darkeness for a few days at a tie due to the lekki costs of hps on veg so maybe?? dunno but either way thats a big bud!


i don't know what to say ic3...i was thinking you had to work on them to get buds like that.................hhhmmm i know fuck all its as simple as that .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i don't know what to say ic3...i was thinking you had to work on them to get buds like that.................hhhmmm i know fuck all its as simple as that .


nope seriously they wer vegged for about 2 weeks but maybe 5 days of dakrness in that 14 days due to money shortage then into flower read me journal its ther,

got me others in flower already have been for a fw days so wont be long before another harvest is ready 

u get buds like that WEN U DONT peirce plant stems


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes and in this thread but you have to get there trust...im not one to be trusted and was out cast from day one..lol.... im ok by the looks of it im going to have more seeds than i fooking need...want some.. ?


if your offering i might be interested. what are they if you know?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nope seriously they wer vegged for about 2 weeks but maybe 5 days of dakrness in that 14 days due to money shortage then into flower read me journal its ther,
> 
> got me others in flower already have been for a fw days so wont be long before another harvest is ready
> 
> u get buds like that WEN U DONT peirce plant stems


ha ha don't think i will be doing that now, i will keep my eye on them over this next week and if no sight of seeds then i might still stab one...i just want to do it...don't know why but i defo want to stab one...hell if thay all go to seed i will do more than stab the feckers


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> if your offering i might be interested. what are they if you know?



thc bomb.................. fems but by the look of it ive got heshe's or shims lol


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nope seriously they wer vegged for about 2 weeks but maybe 5 days of dakrness in that 14 days due to money shortage then into flower read me journal its ther,
> 
> got me others in flower already have been for a fw days so wont be long before another harvest is ready
> 
> u get buds like that WEN U DONT peirce plant stems


i get buds like that too. just 2 weeks veg. 36 hours dark then 12.12. all i do is in week 4 i trim lower branches off 6 inches from bottom. job done


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

why don't i get buds like this then....its doing my head in....oh im in a stinky mood..... getting very gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thc bomb.................. fems but by the look of it ive got heshe's or shims lol



lol i don't want no heshes or mushmalts. either fems or regular would do


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> lol i don't want no heshes or mushmalts. either fems or regular would do


well i don't know what sort of seeds thay will be...lads on here will be able to tell you, i might not get any yet...fingers x, still gutted tho


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> why don't i get buds like this then....its doing my head in....oh im in a stinky mood..... getting very gggrrrrrrrr


chilax how do you grow?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> chilax how do you grow?


shit lol 

in hydro nft canna nutes, i over feed too...i know that don't help


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

*

well i don't know what sort of seeds thay will be...lads on here will be able to tell you, i might not get any yet...fingers x, still gutted tho​




*90% of the seeds will be fem


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> well i don't know what sort of seeds thay will be...lads on here will be able to tell you, i might not get any yet...fingers x, still gutted tho​
> 
> ...


will thay ? 

hhhmmm im thinking maybe this is not as bad as i was first thinking....know it is im still gutted :-/


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah but some could also be hermy but fuk it just grow em n find out, if u get another herm u got more seeds to play with


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> shit lol
> 
> in hydro nft canna nutes, i over feed too...i know that don't help


used canna before got good results with their stuff. yeah over fed can stunt growth and make it toxic. what's your yield per plant?


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> well i don't know what sort of seeds thay will be...lads on here will be able to tell you, i might not get any yet...fingers x, still gutted tho​
> 
> ...


my opinion is that that is not quite true on the 90% more like 50.50


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

y dont u just put the nft away buy some plantpots and coco,,u already got the nutes? then less chance of over feeing hydro suks i really dont like it,taste eaither


----------



## brewing up (Jun 15, 2012)

nah its around 90%, they fem there own seeds


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> used canna before got good results with their stuff. yeah over fed can stunt growth and make it toxic. what's your yield per plant?


2/3 oz but got some on this run that will defo give me more, well if not full of seeds. i know lads on here keep telling me to cut back on the nutes and i do try but hhmmm well i don't know what makes me feel thay need more food.....i have a EC pen and go on canna site..but it don't sink in...thay look like thay need more and i give them it.... hhmm... think im beyond help :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y dont u just put the nft away buy some plantpots and coco,,u already got the nutes? then less chance of over feeing hydro suks i really dont like it,taste eaither



love to but i need to master the fuckers befor i can let go.... hhhmmm


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

y has the top half riu screen vanished? got no search nor sub list???????????????? wanna look in a thread and cant
dst i wanna pic ya brain if i may please? in the dog pound thread there was a chat bout manganese or something def? in pic looks like my exo is going that way bout week 3 flower. cant access that page now but is it a common thing or a illness?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye been fecking hacked again....its getting like all the fecking time.......its shit............. sorry 3eyes how are you ?



I is well good coz it's FRIDAY and the weekend is here


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y dont u just put the nft away buy some plantpots and coco,,u already got the nutes? then less chance of over feeing hydro suks i really dont like it,taste eaither



coco is hydro and believe me it is easy to fuck shit up in coco to if there's a way to fuck things up i'll find it every time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

yeh i noticed that mdb,,, unlucky just follow the intructions on the bottle 40ml per 10 litre res its not rocket science,,then after do ur ph


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

brewing up said:


> nah its around 90%, they fem there own seeds


it'll only be off the 1 plant tho. if it pollenates the others it should be 50/50


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> coco is hydro and believe me it is easy to fuck shit up in coco to if there's a way to fuck things up i'll find it every time


huh?? coco is soil? hydro im talking nft and rockwool,,nrft is the slated platform with running water and plants in large rockwool cubes rite?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

coco the poor man hydro or lazy man hydro. it hydro cos ent soil i believe


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh?? coco is soil? hydro im talking nft and rockwool,,nrft is the slated platform with running water and plants in large rockwool cubes rite?


cocos classed as hydro mate. im not sure why but i think its got something to do with no nutes in the medium or they need the same ph as hydro. something like that anyway lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

Unlucky what EC are you running? If i remember rightly i started off with 0.8-1 and finished about 2 don't go by what the manufacturer says they want you to buy more so tell you to bang it in but less is more


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> y has the top half riu screen vanished? got no search nor sub list???????????????? wanna look in a thread and cant
> dst i wanna pic ya brain if i may please? in the dog pound thread there was a chat bout manganese or something def? in pic looks like my exo is going that way bout week 3 flower. cant access that page now but is it a common thing or a illness?


Do they look like rust spots mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> y has the top half riu screen vanished? got no search nor sub list???????????????? wanna look in a thread and cant
> dst i wanna pic ya brain if i may please? in the dog pound thread there was a chat bout manganese or something def? in pic looks like my exo is going that way bout week 3 flower. cant access that page now but is it a common thing or a illness?


are you on about magnesium def? i got it. the leaves are yellowing inbetween the veins but the veins stay green. i got some mag off ebay and put it in last night


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh?? coco is soil? hydro im talking nft and rockwool,,nrft is the slated platform with running water and plants in large rockwool cubes rite?



No mate coco is hydro soil is dirt growing without soil/dirt is hydro check it out if you don't believe me


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> are you on about magnesium def? i got it. the leaves are yellowing inbetween the veins but the veins stay green. i got some mag off ebay and put it in last night



Might be Iron def due to lack of mag but don't quote me on that just sounds familiar to a problem that i had before


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

Last few pages in my old thread mate theres a leaf guide thingy there most things it could be on it links in my sign mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah i saw also that it has yellowing to big fan leaves. and some new growth been dying off. budding great now tho but leaves taken a bash.
i was just thinkin any cures. thinking mayb get more bio bizz alg i mac see if it helps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

lol i aint cheking it out cant be arsed but i was always under assumption it was soil? as for ph i dont ph in coco,no need too,
anyways fukit i know it works for me thats what amtters i dont like rockwool and shit,cant get along with them.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Might be Iron def due to lack of mag but don't quote me on that just sounds familiar to a problem that i had before


ive put some mag and cal in and put them onto flower so hopefully they should be ok. i read that they need less in flower


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

they ya go mate


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i aint cheking it out cant be arsed but i was always under assumption it was soil? as for ph i dont ph in coco,no need too,
> anyways fukit i know it works for me thats what amtters i dont like rockwool and shit,cant get along with them.



I don't like rockwool either but using coco blocks in NFT could block the pump and that wouldn't be good, i'm thinking of going NFT because of the problems i have in veg either that or switching to canna veg ferts they were the only ferts that gave me no probs in veg


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2213922
> 
> they ya go mate


just found the thread to. wow son u got some green fingers them plants r gorgeous man
and i dont mean the chart but that grow in thread stunning


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

coco is hydro as coco does not have any nutes in unlike soil. what's in your tank is what you feed them. been using coco for years now


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> coco is hydro as coco does not have any nutes in unlike soil. what's in your tank is what you feed them. been using coco for years now



And me 6 years and still lock the fuckers up on veg all the time lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> And me 6 years and still lock the fuckers up on veg all the time lol


haha opposite to me. it the late and mid flower i have problems. haha should off teamed up i start them u finish them haha


----------



## kanx (Jun 15, 2012)

baklawa said:


> This country is cold. I'm still not quite sure whether I like the cold or not. I think maybe possibly I do. Easy to get warm, fuckin nightmare to cool off when it's 2 am and so hot/ humid that you can't get dry after a shower...
> 
> Yeah, give me cold any day
> 
> ...


Cold all the way! , with a direct link to outside with an intake fan its cheap effective AC, to much sometimes. I'm looking forward to winter this time round, room can sometimes get a bit chilly as it is just now , never mind when winter comes round, heres hoping can bang a couple more lights in ^^


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> just found the thread to. wow son u got some green fingers them plants r gorgeous man
> and i dont mean the chart but that grow in thread stunning


The pics on the last page?cheers lad! there the G13 haze mate my baby 1st plant i did theres plenty more used to update every week an put what im usin an shit.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

wen riu up n running proper i will go through page by page.
u had most leaves glowing till end grow quite impressed man u had alot love in them


----------



## jafooli (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> And me 6 years and still lock the fuckers up on veg all the time lol


lol plus one. had it week ago. flush flush flush


----------



## kanx (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 2/3 oz but got some on this run that will defo give me more, well if not full of seeds. i know lads on here keep telling me to cut back on the nutes and i do try but hhmmm well i don't know what makes me feel thay need more food.....i have a EC pen and go on canna site..but it don't sink in...thay look like thay need more and i give them it.... hhmm... think im beyond help :-/


Im the exacte oppsite, I'm a very light feeder. 

My logic is easier to correct an under feed than an over feed. Slowly trying to creep the levels up to see how they take it , still nowhere near what the bottle actually recommends , and i dont think I would want to tbh, seams way to much.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen riu up n running proper i will go through page by page.
> u had most leaves glowing till end grow quite impressed man u had alot love in them


Sound fella let me no what ya think i only did the 1 so it had me an the 600 to itself lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

kanx said:


> Im the exacte oppsite, I'm a very light feeder.
> 
> My logic is easier to correct an under feed than an over feed. Slowly trying to creep the levels up to see how they take it , still nowhere near what the bottle actually recommends , and i dont think I would want to tbh, seams way to much.


Thats how i roll too mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

me 3 i also feed very lightly less is more sortov deal,never had problems with nutes locking up or anything like that,no heat issues either,i guess im just damn lucky,,this grow is me last until he big xmas grow(the clones i got in flower i mean)


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

jafooli said:


> lol plus one. had it week ago. flush flush flush



Pain in the arse init i got minimal side branching because of it their on flower now so they'll get better as they go and hopefully grow some donkey cocks to make up for the sides this is a bonus grow before i leave here anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

lol yeh the donke cockl i just grew is nuts never had a single cola no branch plant before ,put sum pics up pages bak if u aint seen,im so damn proud!

but it did take me 32 seeds to end up with 2 plants!!umm lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

32 seeds haha man that a talent or a curse


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh the donke cockl i just grew is nuts never had a single cola no branch plant before ,put sum pics up pages bak if u aint seen,im so damn proud!



I've had a few that were close to a 2L bottle some tight some wispy the wispy 1's always taste awesome for some reason


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 32 seeds haha man that a talent or a curse


TALENT 

bad mind but any talent is talent innit!lol
na got a pal to veg 20 wen he brought em they wer stratetched and dies,then i did sum wat didnt germ anded up with 6 i thik 4 wer males
another thing is these plants wer buried 6-7 inches down to elimitae stretch so,,,well dunno what bud
t they wer buried rather deep


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2012)

One of the more LMAO vids i've come across in a while 

[video=youtube_share;zUnVLELDzzI]http://youtu.be/zUnVLELDzzI[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> One of the more LMAO vids i've come across in a while
> 
> [video=youtube_share;zUnVLELDzzI]http://youtu.be/zUnVLELDzzI[/video]


hello ther TT i cantg et the message u sent since the top bar has gone from the site, il get summet in post on monday m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hello ther TT i cantg et the message u sent since the top bar has gone from the site, il get summet in post on monday m8


type in rollitup.org/usercp.php and then click on messegaes top left


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> type in rollitup.org/usercp.php and then click on messegaes top left


damn TT ur a relic here aint ya!!! lol that info gotta be worth rep 

well the clones are shooting up specially the nemeisis SAMBO was correct for a chnge they are viriliant strains

well,seems me shits dry so getting it down tonite for the trim timminy trim


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

i just checked my plants and over half of them got hairs already. the last 18hrs of light they had was tuesday. thats a bit quick aint it? i usually got to wait a week if not longer for signs


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

..................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky what EC are you running? If i remember rightly i started off with 0.8-1 and finished about 2 don't go by what the manufacturer says they want you to buy more so tell you to bang it in but less is more



i hope its the same for you lot but rollitup is blue and it don't say rollitup it says bulletin wtf ?

yes i start off a tad lower than you but get it high fast on my 4th week im at 2...ive had it up to 3 but thay don't like it...i was told not to go higher tham 1.8/9 

ive took some pics but there shit as OH fucked of with my good camera, ive no pics of the balls as i had to eat them to get out my grow room...is this site ok ?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> a loft grow on its way is it ?



Only option available when i move to much noise from a 6" fan for my bedroom or under the stairs


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i hope its the same for you lot but rollitup is blue and it don't say rollitup it says bulletin wtf ?
> 
> yes i start off a tad lower than you but get it high fast on my 4th week im at 2...ive had it up to 3 but thay don't like it...i was told not to go higher tham 1.8/9
> 
> ive took some pics but there shit as OH fucked of with my good camera, ive no pics of the balls as i had to eat them to get out my grow room...is this site ok ?



Yeah less is more thinking back i think it was 1.6 i was giving them and that was plenty as when i topped the tank up i used to add more ferts house and garden aqua flakes worked well


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yeah less is more thinking back i think it was 1.6 i was giving them and that was plenty as when i topped the tank up i used to add more ferts house and garden aqua flakes worked well



im only using canna a&b and then pwer to bloom GET... I DON'T USE CANNA BOOST


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just stick wot u think your plant needs in there imo alittle nute burn here and there is the only way forward in cocco if u neva got nute burn in cocco then u av nt get the most from your plants !!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

im going to start putting my boost in on the next feed being as they started to show the signs of flowering. it must be the coco cos the plants i got in soil still havent got any hairs


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just stick wot u think your plant needs in there imo alittle nute burn here and there is the only way forward in cocco if u neva got nute burn in cocco then u av nt get the most from your plants !!


its that little bit i keep fooking up on, glad you on here now as wanted to ask you something


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the crack with The site bein called vbulletin and bein all blue


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the crack with The site bein called vbulletin and bein all blue



and a share button


----------



## janey5star (Jun 15, 2012)

yey i agree... every weekends the same... bullshit man x


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

Fire away im all ears


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fire away im all ears


well i need you to put a pic of a plant on here for me,as i know your good at saying what you think the oz's will be, will you put a pic of a plant what you think will be 3oz

pluss how many oz or k's do a bin bag hold...im asking as i think that x of mine as been bullshitting me ..... i know this might sound silly but i need to know please  x

sorry wet buds that have just been choped down in the bin bag


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

Head over to the grow journals ill throw ya link up now !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

There u go ill be waitin haha 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-3x600-watt-hps-pics-all-welcome.html


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Head over to the grow journals ill throw ya link up now !!


is that @ me...where am i going ? :-/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah just click link


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well i need you to put a pic of a plant on here for me,as i know your good at saying what you think the oz's will be, will you put a pic of a plant what you think will be 3oz
> 
> pluss how many oz or k's do a bin bag hold...im asking as i think that x of mine as been bullshitting me ..... i know this might sound silly but i need to know please  x
> 
> sorry wet buds that have just been choped down in the bin bag


hun you realy do say some silly shit,grave dig???????....


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah just click link



full on respect there cheds and from now on i will hush my gums...... your no 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hun you realy do say some silly shit,grave dig???????....



lol grave dig ? you do loose me in your post...fuck sake i just want a pic of a plant all you lot think is 3oz....whats silly about that ? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

BLUE ent it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 15, 2012)

how do i find my sub threads?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Well done England! Good result lads (and lasses), some almost inspiring changes made by Roy!

Nice stuff Chedz!!!

Slainte! DST


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

open yer eyes maybe?


mad dog bark said:


> how do i find my sub threads?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Well done England! Good result lads (and lasses), some almost inspiring changes made by Roy!
> 
> Nice stuff Chedz!!!
> 
> Slainte! DST


Nice stuff?? Were?were?were? Lmao wots happenin d u good bro?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> full on respect there cheds and from now on i will hush my gums...... your no 4plant wanna bbeeeeeeeee lol


I could grow 4 with ease but my veg would need to be 4month atleast to get wot i wanted lol!!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

Aye lad, I complain sometimes, but I am always "good",  just sipping some malt and puffing the reef...ya know!


cheddar1985 said:


> Nice stuff?? Were?were?were? Lmao wots happenin d u good bro?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

Somethin changes every time i get on here, theres a mobile version now go on my riu an its bottom left of page


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2012)

Matter a fact its bottom left of ever page lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 15, 2012)

what lights best for veg cfl,mh 250,400,600 duel spec? sounds a bit noob tho lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what lights best for veg cfl,mh 250,400,600 duel spec? sounds a bit noob tho lol


ive only used a 600w duel spec and i find that really good. mh is supposed to be good tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well i need you to put a pic of a plant on here for me,as i know your good at saying what you think the oz's will be, will you put a pic of a plant what you think will be 3oz
> 
> pluss how many oz or k's do a bin bag hold...im asking as i think that x of mine as been bullshitting me ..... i know this might sound silly but i need to know please  x
> 
> sorry wet buds that have just been choped down in the bin bag


1) depends on the size of the bin bag
2)A bin bag will hold whatever VOLUME you can shove into it,since they are measured in size not weight, a bin bag could hold 1 or 47 oz depending on the weight/density of the bud


----------



## duncan1965 (Jun 16, 2012)

220 an ounce in scotland peeps. and not much about either


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 16, 2012)

good morning, wow rained that much last night i have a new pond in bottom of my garden lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

plants that had about 3oz each on them unlucky


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wtf this is wwwaaaannkkkk!!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 16, 2012)

Morning lads another shit day of RAIN AND MORE RAIN !


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

set up today i think lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

whats this shit on my last post?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fuck knows but my screen is gettin back to normal atleast its green lmabo


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 16, 2012)

Rollitup has gone crazy last few weeks glad to see it back online though , a few days ago i couldnt even get on here .


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Morning lads another shit day of RAIN AND MORE RAIN !



It's a storm the likes of which happens every 50 years apparently and it's coming in right over the top of SE Wales


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's a storm the likes of which happens every 50 years apparently and it's coming in right over the top of SE Wales


you're right !! i'm in S Wales , its blowing like a £10 crack whore with the promise of a £5 tip ! ( i know ,coz i been there ! )


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> 1) depends on the size of the bin bag
> 2)A bin bag will hold whatever VOLUME you can shove into it,since they are measured in size not weight, a bin bag could hold 1 or 47 oz depending on the weight/density of the bud


thankyou, chedz sorted it for me..................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> you're right !! i'm in S Wales , its blowing like a £10 crack whore with the promise of a £5 tip ! ( i know ,coz i been there ! )



ha ha he he................... now thats funny.......


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> you're right !! i'm in S Wales , its blowing like a £10 crack whore with the promise of a £5 tip ! ( i know ,coz i been there ! )



I'm sat under it to not as bad as what they are predicting not yet anyway


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2012)

I gave her an xtra £5 & told her to have a good meal ! , mind you..... i think she was full after she left me ! !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm sat under it to not as bad as what they are predicting not yet anyway


nice to know im not the only grower on here from round these parts !


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> nice to know im not the only grower on here from round these parts !



There's a few of us here don't worry all quite close i bet lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf this is wwwaaaannkkkk!!


pmsl.....its better than being hacked again...... 

you might be the daddy in the uk thread with ya 30 down but im still the mamma with my 60 even if there shizzy little thing lol 

a pic of me in my grow garden.....happy happy days


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> pmsl.....its better than being hacked again......
> 
> you might be the daddy in the uk thread with ya 30 down but im still the mamma with my 60 even if there shizzy little thing lol
> 
> a pic of me in my grow garden.....happy happy days


lol, i bet u look more like her in the field than youre prof pic !! sounds nice on the phone .... add 4 stone !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lmfao unlucky im not the daddy thats just a jk we all pull im quite a layed back mofo really and thats how i like it yeah i might grow a shit load of green but thats cus ive the biggist bollocks and no brains tbh i could grow trees like last time and still pull wot i do with half the plant count but i like a nice clean harvest that only takes a few days to get down instead of that bit longer than it would with the trees


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> lol, i bet u look more like her in the field than youre prof pic !! sounds nice on the phone .... add 4 stone !!


i do that was a pic of me 4years ago...im a tad bigger abd defo body going south , still you will still fill mamma up for a 5spot lmao



cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao unlucky im not the daddy thats just a jk we all pull im quite a layed back mofo really and thats how i like it yeah i might grow a shit load of green but thats cus ive the biggist bollocks and no brains tbh i could grow trees like last time and still pull wot i do with half the plant count but i like a nice clean harvest that only takes a few days to get down instead of that bit longer than it would with the trees


i was calling you the daddy not your self.........:-/ lol tut tut


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha corrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> lol, i bet u look more like her in the field than youre prof pic !! sounds nice on the phone .... add 4 stone !!



yes im defo one big mamma


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> you're right !! i'm in S Wales , its blowing like a £10 crack whore with the promise of a £5 tip ! ( i know ,coz i been there ! )


not more whore talk,weed only tiday


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> not more whore talk,weed only tiday


hows you gaztoth...............................


----------



## kanx (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what lights best for veg cfl,mh 250,400,600 duel spec? sounds a bit noob tho lol


The more the better imo.

Just the same as flowering, i've vegged with cfls before and sure they do the job , however a hps veg light will piss all over the top of it.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes im defo one big mamma


More like sexy ass mamma,i dont care if you say you harvest 100 oz a hour,your hot as FUCK
sorry troops i cant help myself i think with my............well i dont lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi hun im fine lol, going for 400 duel spec, 2x same cupboards 250mh in one, 400 duel in other so well see,and a bubbler in each with some maddog genetics blue cheese,whats up with this?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> More like sexy ass mamma,i dont care if you say you harvest 100 oz a hour,your hot as FUCK
> sorry troops i cant help myself i think with my............well i dont lol


gaztoth tut tut dirty bugger,............there was me thinking you was the gentleman of the uk thread


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> nice to know im not the only grower on here from round these parts !


me too mate. im suprised how many are here from south wales lol. its not as bad as they said tho. im not saying its fuck all but ive seen a lot worse than this


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> pmsl.....its better than being hacked again......
> 
> you might be the daddy in the uk thread with ya 30 down but im still the mamma with my 60 even if there shizzy little thing lol
> 
> a pic of me in my grow garden.....happy happy days


have to agree with gaztoth unlucky u look stunning in that pic lmfao


----------



## kanx (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol grave dig ? you do loose me in your post...fuck sake i just want a pic of a plant all you lot think is 3oz....whats silly about that ? lol


A bit more than 3 oz however ( I prey )http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=ao3uYz69GT might intrest you. ITs got 2x600 hps on either side vertical and a 400 w hps horizontal and meassures roughly 4ft cubed not includeing the bucket its in.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> me too mate. im suprised how many are here from south wales lol. its not as bad as they said tho. im not saying its fuck all but ive seen a lot worse than this


seems more like a shower to me, was blowing earlier but turned into a shower here, defo no worse than any other day in rainy south Wales


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 16, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> seems more like a shower to me, was blowing earlier but turned into a shower here, defo no worse than any other day in rainy south Wales


i know typical summer weather here lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know typical summer weather here lol


lol aint that the truth mate, my misses was just saying if the rain holds off for another hour or 2 I can go and cut the lawn lol high hopes is an understatement.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> gaztoth tut tut dirty bugger,............there was me thinking you was the gentleman of the uk thread


I am, just im schizophrenic lol split personality lol,and i like what i see thats all ha ha,cool you get notification when you get rep now.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

@UNLUCKY was just reading back a few pages, your not drying your stuff in black bags are you love?
These are well worth the money, been using mine a little while and wouldn't be without it now holds about 40 oz if you stick the storks through the holes in the layer above so you have it hang drying and lead down on the 8 levels, I just hang mine with a simple screw in cup hook up and down in seconds and doesn't flatten the bud etc


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

A link would have been good lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUMBO-DRYING-RACK-NET-8-LEVELS-/180893663198?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a1e1a3fde#ht_663wt_1102


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> have to agree with gaztoth unlucky u look stunning in that pic lmfao


was not expecting that, i put that pic up as my dress makes me look fat........... :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

kanx said:


> A bit more than 3 oz however ( I prey )http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=ao3uYz69GT might intrest you. ITs got 2x600 hps on either side vertical and a 400 w hps horizontal and meassures roughly 4ft cubed not includeing the bucket its in.



that looks so lush..... very green hhhmmmm i want some....


----------



## kanx (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> that looks so lush..... very green hhhmmmm i want some....


you and everyone else haha, have to beat them off with a billy bat.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @UNLUCKY was just reading back a few pages, your not drying your stuff in black bags are you love?
> These are well worth the money, been using mine a little while and wouldn't be without it now holds about 40 oz if you stick the storks through the holes in the layer above so you have it hang drying and lead down on the 8 levels, I just hang mine with a simple screw in cup hook up and down in seconds and doesn't flatten the bud etc



hello hun, no i just use them as im chopping down and was only asking as my X has been ripping me off, not any longer thats 4sure...... hows you and have you got a river/pond in your back garden ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

kanx said:


> you and everyone else haha, have to beat them off with a billy bat.


i'd drop kick you befor you even get hold of your bat.......lol 

ps im 5ft3 so don't no what i will be drop kicking but i will do my best lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> A link would have been good lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JUMBO-DRYING-RACK-NET-8-LEVELS-/180893663198?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a1e1a3fde#ht_663wt_1102


yes i have 3 of them..one black one green and hell yes pink.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

Whats with the long streched out text in some post? riu is doin my nut the bag of bollox lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^^^like that shit^^^^....


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whats with the long streched out text in some post? riu is doin my nut the bag of bollox lol


there in the middle of some updates...i think...lol...i don't know if its not that then its being hacked.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha yours has done same flower lol......is riu workin on ya comps? does me head in on me blower


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha yours has done same flower lol......is riu workin on ya comps? does me head in on me blower


i don;t know what it is but its getting like every time we log in... i click on the link to get in here and all i get is &#8203;whoa


----------



## kanx (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i'd drop kick you befor you even get hold of your bat.......lol
> 
> ps im 5ft3 so don't no what i will be drop kicking but i will do my best lol


Would be my pleasure


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2012)

Woop, sainsbury's avn should be here within minutes  9 bags of prawns, 5 jars of cockles, 3 coconuts, 24 packs of wheat crunchies, 2 tines of mackerel, tin of sardines, MARMITE CRISPS! 

Slightly retarded though. Spent 345 last night getting food delivered, then had to walk 40 minutes in the rain today going to the actual store tobuy more things.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

my days work lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky why do you sit on riu half ya life, i dont doubt you look like the pics i been using the net a long time and it wouldnt be easy to pull them pics from the net all the same girl different places,clothes etc

you must have plenty of blokes wanting a piece of ya wanting to take you out etc why ja sit on the net on riu all the time?

im only asking not digging, im hear alot cause i no fucking nobody in this town only moved here to be with me ex and plus i got 2kids so a social life aint easy.

neway im wankered 9 vals and just started on the jagger n vods......................


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Sambo did u ever try any of that 25-i stuff ye snort of SR?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo did u ever try any of that 25-i stuff ye snort of SR?


no m8 im not into all them new rc's or whatever they called i just like me old skool drugs crack,coke,pills,ketamine,oxycontin,benzos bit of smack now n then lol fuck all them crazy new drugs they bad for ya lmao

nar whats it like? any good?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 im not into all them new rc's or whatever they called i just like me old skool drugs crack,coke,pills,ketamine,oxycontin,benzos bit of smack now n then lol fuck all them crazy new drugs they bad for ya lmao
> 
> nar whats it like? any good?


I'm not really into them either m8, stopped taking alot off stuff a few years ago usually only coke now.
But goin by wot a m8 says I might have to try this stuff, he got a dose as a sample last nite and Took it, it hit him in ten minutes and he says hes never had anything like it in his life lol, the cunt was in stitches laughing at fuck all for about 5 hours, says u get a few visuals off it but just says the buzz is brilliant, he loves the fuckin stuff


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

hows ya clones doing mg? they all straightened up now?

did ya m8 get that sample of mdma from black tuna gang? fuck it was some clean md.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hows ya clones doing mg? they all straightened up now?
> 
> did ya m8 get that sample of mdma from black tuna gang? fuck it was some clean md.


Aww aye m8, there all straightened up and lookin good, can't post pics on here but I'll email ye a pic

He hasn't been on when they've been on but they mailed him today that they ain't forgot about him and it's still there for him, he's happy to here it was good. Probly sort it thru the week


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Happenin pricks ????


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]*well if it isnt the pigboy
*[/FONT]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]*well if it isnt the pigboy
> *[/FONT]


Wots that suck ya mom lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 2215245when grown like this do you feed from bottom?


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

*

ca-pub-9888434945255495 






*​google adsense??? :-/


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by brewing up 
well if it isnt the pigboy




Wots that suck ya mom lol​




*i sucked yours last nite she was realy wet n loving it but a lil smelly, tell her i need my boxer shorts back plz  and yes u may call me father....


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> unlucky why do you sit on riu half ya life, i dont doubt you look like the pics i been using the net a long time and it wouldnt be easy to pull them pics from the net all the same girl different places,clothes etc
> 
> you must have plenty of blokes wanting a piece of ya wanting to take you out etc why ja sit on the net on riu all the time?
> 
> ...


do you want me to be honest with you ?

first if ya can't tell with the amount of time im on her i suffer from insomnia,the most i have ever slept in one stint is 4hours.... i go days with no sleep,when i say days...3/4 days then a hour snap then start it all over again....i get very mad and upset on the 3 day to the point i wanna kill some fucker. that with going out to be hit on like every 5mins from wogs and stany's..... no im better off indoors. when i log out of this site i log in to others....... ive only had 2 X 's and it drove them away...as it pisses me off seeing them sleep every night.

take sleepers you say...ha ha me on shizz like that...i get an hours sleep and in that sleep its just fucking nightmares and same shizz if i drink a full bottle of morgan spiced.

if i go on my hols its the same shizz but kicking off can lead to being in some very sad cells. no im better off indoors...now you know why im the unlucky one sad but true.

im getting pazzy over this now and im thinking you don't want me on this site anymore...if this is how your all feeling then i will go and be a cow on other sites...ha ha...i don't want to be a bitch i just can't help it......i cry like all the time i get my self in some sad states......so if you go off looks then yes i might be a good catch but one's you spend a week or so with me then you will soon fook off........oh boy crying now..... hhhmmm chop down...i start and dont stop till its all done..no sleep 3days cutting...i tell ya you don't wanna be in my grow room on the 3rd day....... im going on and going off track....... hhmmm looks are not what its about......don't think there is a man out there that can put up with me


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

ill put up with ya lol cheer up!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> do you want me to be honest with you ?
> 
> first if ya can't tell with the amount of time im on her i suffer from insomnia,the most i have ever slept in one stint is 4hours.... i go days with no sleep,when i say days...3/4 days then a hour snap then start it all over again....i get very mad and upset on the 3 day to the point i wanna kill some fucker. that with going out to be hit on like every 5mins from wogs and stany's..... no im better off indoors. when i log out of this site i log in to others....... ive only had 2 X 's and it drove them away...as it pisses me off seeing them sleep every night.
> 
> ...



it wasnt a dig unlucky just your a very attractive girl and i wondered why you waste ya time on riu and all this shite but that explains a lot, i suffered from depression and bad insomnia for years m8, been nutted off a few times for it in the past but that was the past now i got me kids i carnt afford to lose it.

a good amount of sleepers/benzos i.e clonazepam/valium mixed with a few drinks then a spliff and then 15mg of zoplicone or 30mg of tamezepam will put any1 asleep for a good 8hrs it aint the good choice but sleep deprevation fucks ya mind up i no this from experience m8.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it wasnt a dig unlucky just your a very attractive girl and i wondered why you waste ya time on riu and all this shite but that explains a lot, i suffered from depression and bad insomnia for years m8, been nutted off a few times for it in the past but that was the past now i got me kids i carnt afford to lose it.
> 
> a good amount of sleepers/benzos i.e clonazepam/valium mixed with a few drinks then a spliff and then 15mg of zoplicone or 30mg of tamezepam will put any1 asleep for a good 8hrs it aint the good choice but sleep deprevation fucks ya mind up i no this from experience m8.


ye got my self on some sad shit in the past just to get sleep but it made me look like i was a smackhead . i just stick to drink and smoke and go with the flow......id be a better grower if i had the sleep to keep me alert that im sure.

going out in madchester.....no no....if ya can't tell i hate the feckers and this place is full of them....... internet is safe for me .... but i do piss others off..... :-/

i got a bat over my head off a stany for gobbing off, i was out cold for over 4hours..i got up and wanted to hug the dirty fecker.....the only one i ever wanted to hug...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> do you want me to be honest with you ?first if ya can't tell with the amount of time im on her i suffer from insomnia,the most i have ever slept in one stint is 4hours.... i go days with no sleep,when i say days...3/4 days then a hour snap then start it all over again....


u need to get sum better weed hun

il have 26-28 of them this week sambo u want em mate?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ill put up with ya lol cheer up!


you say that hun but i bet in just one week you will be gone 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u need to get sum better weed hun
> 
> il have 26-28 of them this week sambo u want em mate?


if only it was as easy as that


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> do you want me to be honest with you ?
> 
> first if ya can't tell with the amount of time im on her i suffer from insomnia,the most i have ever slept in one stint is 4hours.... i go days with no sleep,when i say days...3/4 days then a hour snap then start it all over again....i get very mad and upset on the 3 day to the point i wanna kill some fucker. that with going out to be hit on like every 5mins from wogs and stany's..... no im better off indoors. when i log out of this site i log in to others....... ive only had 2 X 's and it drove them away...as it pisses me off seeing them sleep every night.
> 
> ...


Fuck me ya brought a tear to my eye then dear a good ole fuckin shoild sort ya sleep out na jk im serious goin at it hammer and tongue for a good few hoirs gets any1 to sleeo believe i ve done it hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye got my self on some sad shit in the past just to get sleep but it made me look like i was a smackhead . i just stick to drink and smoke and go with the flow......id be a better grower if i had the sleep to keep me alert that im sure.
> 
> going out in madchester.....no no....if ya can't tell i hate the feckers and this place is full of them....... internet is safe for me .... but i do piss others off..... :-/
> 
> i got a bat over my head off a stany for gobbing off, i was out cold for over 4hours..i got up and wanted to hug the dirty fecker.....the only one i ever wanted to hug...


i often feel the same the internet and faceless friends are the best for me im a social retard i just dont like big crowds or new faces and like i say on top on the 2 youngons it aint easy making new friends in a strange town, yeah the heavy benzos will make ya look abit rough in the morning but theres nuffing like just laying down and going straight to sleep after a tank full of sleepers n booze, without nothing i wont sleep for 36hrs+ and it fucks ya mind up.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me ya brought a tear to my eye then dear a good ole fuckin shoild sort ya sleep out na jk im serious goin at it hammer and tongue for a good few hoirs gets any1 to sleeo believe i ve done it hahaha


not with me....... got that t shirt years ago chedz :-/


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you say that hun but i bet in just one week you will be gone 4sure


i seem to always go with mad blondes that try stab you and shit all good tho the nicer the madder lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye got my self on some sad shit in the past just to get sleep but it made me look like i was a smackhead . i just stick to drink and smoke and go with the flow......id be a better grower if i had the sleep to keep me alert that im sure.
> 
> going out in madchester.....no no....if ya can't tell i hate the feckers and this place is full of them....... internet is safe for me .... but i do piss others off..... :-/
> 
> i got a bat over my head off a stany for gobbing off, i was out cold for over 4hours..i got up and wanted to hug the dirty fecker.....the only one i ever wanted to hug...


Av u no man to look out for u surely you ve sum1 to take care of ya or just some1 u rub shoulders with jeez i know sum crazy ass bitches but id still talk and listen to em if they wanted???


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

oh boy...... im off again......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> not with me....... got that t shirt years ago chedz :-/


Well its obvious you ve neva met me lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Av u no man to look out for u surely you ve sum1 to take care of ya or just some1 u rub shoulders with jeez i know sum crazy ass bitches but id still talk and listen to em if they wanted???


yes lots to go out with and have round for dinner or drinks but its the same old shizz, do you wanna sit in a room with a bitch from hell...... all my friends phone just befor thay set off see what sort of a state im in....ive gone to meeting and clubs but well i don't know..if your fucked off from days of lack of sleep you can soon tell everyone you know to all fuck off as i have done this many a time, i like being on my own i don't hurt no fecker and i don't have to keep saying sorry...... like i say...thank the lord for the 3 www's 

see when you lot tell me things over growing and you think i don't listen its not that im a silly cow its my head can't take it in...maybe if i ask again after a good 3hours sleep then it will seep in for sure as im not a dumb bloned...well ok some times lol.... hhmmm


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

tbh unlucky the weed is prob making you feel worse, i smoke alot of weed and always need a day or 2 off it, i get depressed n stressed as fuk n get psoriasis, try a few days off the weed hun after the 1st day the urge for a joint aint so bad, try just smoking a fat 1 before trying to sleep instead, hope our ok cheer up dude


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well its obvious you ve neva met me lmao



he he.............................. ok mr ok


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> was not expecting that, i put that pic up as my dress makes me look fat........... :-/



Out of 2 i would most certainly give you 1  even with you wearing your tubby dress lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> tbh unlucky the weed is prob making you feel worse, i smoke alot of weed and always need a day or 2 off it, i get depressed n stressed as fuk n get psoriasis, try a few days off the weed hun after the 1st day the urge for a joint aint so bad, try just smoking a fat 1 before trying to sleep instead, hope our ok cheer up dude



wanna put that to the test...if not for the weed i'd be locked up..........or dead


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Out of 2 i would most certainly give you 1  even with you wearing your tubby dress lol



ha ha you funny man, if you don't look like your pic then i'd give you 1 too  x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

you think its the weed helping but its not hun its prob making u worse, try anti depressants, citalopram or prozac


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

is he the real howard marks or wat?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

i been off your case a good while now unlucky and just wana say thank for explaining some of the reasons for the crazyness you sometimes post, ic3 was no different when he was on the crazy pills for his foot i thought what a twat but got no him now and hes a top bloke a northan monkey still lol but a nice bloke still.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> is he the real howard marks or wat?


who 3eyes? no hes just a bald valley numpty lololol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

from the welsh hills, north no doubt


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i often feel the same the internet and faceless friends are the best for me im a social retard i just dont like big crowds or new faces and like i say on top on the 2 youngons it aint easy making new friends in a strange town, yeah the heavy benzos will make ya look abit rough in the morning but theres nuffing like just laying down and going straight to sleep after a tank full of sleepers n booze, without nothing i wont sleep for 36hrs+ and it fucks ya mind up.



I've been living in this village for 8 years straight + another 12 months before and still know hardly anyone but that's the way i like it after growing up in the same village for 23 years where you know everyone and everyone knows each other business as for making friends around here nah fuck um i know enough peeps and i like having that bit of mystery about me


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i been off your case a good while now unlucky and just wana say thank for explaining some of the reasons for the crazyness you sometimes post, ic3 was no different when he was on the crazy pills for his foot i thought what a twat but got no him now and hes a top bloke a northan monkey still lol but a nice bloke still.


ye at the time i post shit to me its the best thing in the world but leter i look and think here we go again....i don't wanna be the way i am i just can't do fuck all about it.

all i ask is if i do need help that one or 2 of you on here help from time to time...but apart from that....i do like the banter...... don't know why but it makes me feel good and its a feeling i don't get from drugs...well some do but thay take there toll on ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i been off your case a good while now unlucky and just wana say thank for explaining some of the reasons for the crazyness you sometimes post, ic3 was no different when he was on the crazy pills for his foot i thought what a twat but got no him now and hes a top bloke a northan monkey still lol but a nice bloke still.


you southern reacharound muncher get a grip!!!

yeh i can vouch them crazy pills are fukingnutz got a shed load of gabbies the 300mg ones if anyone wants any as im hardley taking em

3.5 ounce dry of 2 plants not bad for a novice grower  the five are looking fuking mint


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've been living in this village for 8 years straight + another 12 months before and still know hardly anyone but that's the way i like it after growing up in the same village for 23 years where you know everyone and everyone knows each other business as for making friends around here nah fuck um i know enough peeps and i like having that bit of mystery about me



i will 2nd this ............................


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you southern reacharound muncher get a grip!!!
> 
> yeh i can vouch them crazy pills are fukingnutz got a shed load of gabbies the 300mg ones if anyone wants any as im hardley taking em
> 
> 3.5 ounce dry of 2 plants not bad for a novice grower  the five are looking fuking mint


lolol u no ya love me lolol ya northan gammy foot fuck lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

yeh its ahrd meeting new people,
i was menna go to a weeding today i know enough people but for the past 2 days thinking abot it i been getting a racing heart sweaty paelms at the thought of ALL them people in one space,,fuk i think i got a issue here,,im putting it down to all the time ive been isolated at home,wht u reckon? 

unlucky i feel ya on sleep shit,i got to sleep about 5am to wake up at 9 or earlier,its dowing me fucking noodle in,i got zoppies but i dont liek takin em


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you southern reacharound muncher get a grip!!!
> 
> yeh i can vouch them crazy pills are fukingnutz got a shed load of gabbies the 300mg ones if anyone wants any as im hardley taking em
> 
> 3.5 ounce dry of 2 plants not bad for a novice grower  the five are looking fuking mint


get the fuckers down hear lad !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol u no ya love me lolol ya northan gammy foot fuck lolol


YOU AINT READY FOR A FOOT LIKE MINE mr! u couldnt habndle the pain,NUFF SED!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha you funny man, if you don't look like your pic then i'd give you 1 too  x



Unlucky calm yourself i'm a married man lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> you think its the weed helping but its not hun its prob making u worse, try anti depressants, citalopram or prozac


what do you think got me in to weed....ive done all the pills for this pills for that....make you feel like shit....i know befor i started tooting weed i was in and out the cop shop week in week out.....im not like that now.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> get the fuckers down hear lad !!!


you want some chedz??


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

where are you all from like?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky calm yourself i'm a married man lol


you do crack me up 4sure............. i bet she loves you to bits...i'd hack you to bits


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> where are you all from like?


Im from a shed for of green lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

im from WETWANG


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you want some chedz??


Ill take wot ya got wot ya wantin for em smoke???


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> where are you all from like?


living in madchester but from oz till about 6 then from there to sunny scotland ha ha ...


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by brewing up 
you think its the weed helping but its not hun its prob making u worse, try anti depressants, citalopram or prozac



what do you think got me in to weed....ive done all the pills for this pills for that....make you feel like shit....i know befor i started tooting weed i was in and out the cop shop week in week out.....im not like that now.......​




*yeah true im a twat when im off the weed, i turn into a nasty bastard n get too much energy but a few days off helps me with the stress n depression loads, it feels like to me that if i smoke non stop it gets worse n the psoriasis comes up, iv recently been getting bad head aches like migrane aches, i dont know what it is but other people i talk to get the same thing i thinkits the weed myself but im not quiting i was born to smoke/grow weed its what i was put on the earth for


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> living in madchester but from oz till about 6 then from there to sunny scotland ha ha ...


what part of oz i live in perth WA for a few years loved the country.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

north wales me n proud


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you do crack me up 4sure............. i bet she loves you to bits...i'd hack you to bits



She's 5' 1" and a fag paper tall, blonde, easy going with a wicked figure even after i knocked 2 kids out of her 13 months apart lol she's a wreck head the same as me lol no weed just pills and posh you 2 would get on well i'd bet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill take wot ya got wot ya wantin for em smoke???


talk in pm


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh its ahrd meeting new people,
> i was menna go to a weeding today i know enough people but for the past 2 days thinking abot it i been getting a racing heart sweaty paelms at the thought of ALL them people in one space,,fuk i think i got a issue here,,im putting it down to all the time ive been isolated at home,wht u reckon?
> 
> unlucky i feel ya on sleep shit,i got to sleep about 5am to wake up at 9 or earlier,its dowing me fucking noodle in,i got zoppies but i dont liek takin em


thats why we swap em lol cause i love em lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> north wales me n proud



Your a gog then i'm from the south


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> north wales me n proud



u boyos need a welsh thread but tbh i gotta admit i do like the welsh me best m8 is welsh....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats why we swap em lol cause i love em lol


lol yeh i cant atke em no more,bak in the day i was on 120mg of diazipam a DAY 12 blues but now they dont give em out so im gunna have oget meself to chronic pain clinic and get em to get me bak on the diazi's for the nerve damamge in me bak(no shit)

well my missus best huz up i order a mixed burger with cheese and cheesey chips
which is rather than a doucble cheese one of the burgers is a chicken burger CHHHIIKKAAAINN!!!



newuserlol said:


> u boyos need a welsh thread but tbh i gotta admit i do like the welsh me best m8 is welsh....


yikky yakky daaaaa


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u boyos need a welsh thread but tbh i gotta admit i do like the welsh me best m8 is welsh....



I was thinking that myself earlier but can't be arsed sorting it out


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by cheddar1985 
Ill take wot ya got wot ya wantin for em smoke???



talk in pm








*u 2 need to get a room lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u need to get a freind!


----------



## baklawa (Jun 16, 2012)

Fuck me, I've walked into the girls' room...

Awwww everybody's all lurved up tonight, I can feel a group hug coming on  

Sorry to hear about the insomnia, Unlucky, get that meself, the only reason I smoke basically. The year after I was nearly killed, I went for up to 15 days with literally zero sleep, hallucinated like crazy, no fun at all, not mixed in with the flashbacks anyhow. Nothing worked, not Xanax not Valium nothing. Oh, except for a bottle of neat vodka =) So that was how I whacked myself over the head with an alcoholic bat when I needed to sleep. Don't recommend it though. Ahem, meant to say, if your insomnia is anywhere near as bad as mine was, then you're allowed to be a little insane =) Shit, by day 8 of no sleep I had a little transparent alien that hid in the curtains and made the apartment block go on tours of the city and stuff.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

ic3 cau dy geg ceiliog pen


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I was thinking that myself earlier but can't be arsed sorting it out


me best m8 i had in a long time is from newport i no theres plenty of twats there same as everywhere, its not just me pal i also love that accent on bird just give me semi hearing a sexy welsh girl talking in that accent lolol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

i dont speak no welsh tbh lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Fuck me, I've walked into the girls' room...
> 
> Awwww everybody's all lurved up tonight, I can feel a group hug coming on
> 
> Sorry to hear about the insomnia, Unlucky, get that meself, the only reason I smoke basically. The year after I was nearly killed, I went for up to 15 days with literally zero sleep, hallucinated like crazy, no fun at all, not mixed in with the flashbacks anyhow. Nothing worked, not Xanax not Valium nothing. Oh, except for a bottle of neat vodka =) So that was how I whacked myself over the head with an alcoholic bat when I needed to sleep. Don't recommend it though. Ahem, meant to say, if your insomnia is anywhere near as bad as mine was, then you're allowed to be a little insane =) Shit, by day 8 of no sleep I had a little transparent alien that hid in the curtains and made the apartment block go on tours of the city and stuff.


can i ask bak why u was nearlt killed??? no worries if ya dont wana talk bout ir m8.

and yeah aint this much nicer all gettin along, the constant same argument was doin me brain in.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

group hug defo lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> me best m8 i had in a long time is from newport i no theres plenty of twats there same as everywhere, its not just me pal i also love that accent on bird just give me semi hearing a sexy welsh girl talking in that accent lolol



Most valley people sound thick as fuck on the TV most probably are but not everyone but we do sound thick on tv lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

gang bang inevitable


----------



## baklawa (Jun 16, 2012)

If I wanted group hugs and happy smiley people I would've watched a rerun of Friends. You're my South Park, snap out of it


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

i aint got the welsh accent, no1 has round her no more really its dying out


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i dont speak no welsh tbh lol



North east then? probably sound slightly like a scouser lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]If I wanted group hugs and happy smiley people I would've watched a rerun of Friends. You're my South Park, snap out of it ​




*play days n tellytubbys whey heyyyyyyyyy


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

just the north n yeah i do a bit, iv lived in lpool lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

1 out of 10 people does not enjoy gang rape, unlucky are you that 1?? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> ic3 cau dy geg ceiliog pen


yeh that too



brewing up said:


> 1 out of 10 people does not enjoy gang rape, unlucky are you that 1?? lol


LOL u wrongen


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

i got 2 kids a angry ex missus and a few fucks on the go i wouldnt dare try anymore i want my balls in tact lol i just dont feel keeping dogging at unlucky or making sexual comments is all that needed anymore shes stuck around taking the abuse, admitted she told a few lies just feel its time to accept her in the uk tread.

soooo fucking boring every1 going on bout the same shit with her '' i wana fuck ya'' ''ur a bullshitter'' just time to stop it all people i really do think.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

when some1 hacks your fb account its called getting 'fraped' what if your riu account gets abused whats that called?


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

i do accept her shes a good girl


----------



## baklawa (Jun 16, 2012)

@ whoever asked, the nearly getting killed thing, it was just me being in the wrong place at the wrong time, some freak with a fetish for knives, 13 days I've successfully buried under a ton of skunk, can't remember a thing really  Stephen King shit, followed by dramatic rescue by police just as throat was about to be cut, blablabla, and that's my excuse for being a weird paranoid insomniac pothead  Oh and the guy who recused me from suicide a year later, my kid's dad, turned out to be a violent wanker and another psycho freak who's still stalking me, that's the more recent additional reason 

So you see Unlucky you ain't the only one fucked up in the head, if that's any comfort


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

i wish i would get accepted you fucking cunts lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> when some1 hacks your fb account its called getting 'fraped' what if your riu account gets abused whats that called?



Tough shit lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

more like 'your fucked' lol


----------



## baklawa (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i wish i would get accepted you fucking cunts lol


There's no initiation rite


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i wish i would get accepted you fucking cunts lol


Tough shit lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Tough shit lol!


u didnt answer me post m8, them clone doing ok now?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i wish i would get accepted you fucking cunts lol



After all the shit you took the other day your still here so your already some way to being accepted lol we're not all cunts be we all can be


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww aye m8, there all straightened up and lookin good, can't post pics on here but I'll email ye a pic
> 
> He hasn't been on when they've been on but they mailed him today that they ain't forgot about him and it's still there for him, he's happy to here it was good. Probly sort it thru the week


I think I did m8


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by brewing up 
i wish i would get accepted you fucking cunts lol




After all the shit you took the other day your still here so your already some way to being accepted lol we're not all cunts be we all can be​




*i nearly punched my laptop lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

any1 else hav this? if you need a shit then smoke a joint, does that joint make you need a shit more??


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> any1 else hav this? if you need a shit then smoke a joint, does that joint make you need a shit more??


not really m8 but if i sniff low grade coke its a instant shit lolol smoking just makes me lazy and eat far too much lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not really m8 but if i sniff low grade coke its a instant shit lolol smoking just makes me lazy and eat far too much lol



I had some proper and needed a shit knocking 1 up never mind after i done it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

@newuser

Did u see my last post? Check ur email m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

if i need a shiti just make a cup of coffee


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if i need a shiti just make a cup of coffee


What?.....and shite yer bags


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @newuser
> 
> Did u see my last post? Check ur email m8


they looking good m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they looking good m8


Bit of a dodgy set up but if I keep these goin I'll get them cloned and get the proper set up on the go


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

good evening guys and girls. how is yall?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

@ic3 so what did the big donkey dick weigh on its own?


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

DOG kush, grain alcohol extraction.





Goodnight Vienna.

DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ic3 so what did the big donkey dick weigh on its own?


2oz and the other was 1.8 both dry weight
remember tho that im a relitively new grower, now on im stciking to known good selling strains, physco,livers,or exo if i have to buy seeds itel be jack or exodus cheese

 its a plan


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

DST said:


> DOG kush, grain alcohol extraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks sexy


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

looks like DOG shit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2oz and the other was 1.8 both dry weight
> remember tho that im a relitively new grower, now on im stciking to known good selling strains, physco,livers,or exo if i have to buy seeds itel be jack or exodus cheese
> 
> its a plan


How olds ur clones m8, how far are they from bein rooted


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

depends what you like to call dog shit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Lmao, I mean how far from when they wer showin roots


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

cheech n chong smoked labradore lol


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

thats exactly what it is


brewing up said:


> looks like DOG shit lol


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How olds ur clones m8, how far are they from bein rooted


wish i had hands on with livers or physco. but your plan seams good. I've had physco to smoke but never had opportunity to grow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How olds ur clones m8, how far are they from bein rooted


mate ther in flower now,i had the 5 clones under 54 watts of blue spec cfl since before sambo went on holiday and they been in flower about 5 days,fucking shooting up and stil only on 2/4 dose f nutes! topped 2 of em and left em in veg for a week then put em in flower so i now have 3x seedsman nemesis clones in flower and 2x phsyco/EXO in flower 1 of each is topped!!
the biggest is about 7 inches tall now and the others are bushy as anything looking propper sexy!!props to sambo for not killing em AND clones thru the post!!ROCKS

anyone grown the nemesisi b4? wats the yeilsd like? and whats the yeild like on this exo or pysco i got,,,,

im gunna have to take a stab and just take a guess at the name of these 2 coz i cant keep saying either or hmmm physco they are then


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

I want sum dog shit lmfao jeez dst how the fuck do u get that come on i usually throw my trim away but if you get that im gonna b gutted lmfao


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

make some hash ched dont waste it


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i wish i would get accepted you fucking cunts lol


grow tits and put up hot pics then duh! lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 2215499View attachment 2215500
a few of pukkas gk x livers cany wait till i get over this seedling stage


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

You throw your trim away!!! WTF, I think you have said that before. Dude, you are throwing away $$$$£££££££&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;'s.......

For trim I use Water extraction. And around the 75-90micron you can get full melt which is pure amber and basically similar to oil/erl.

For Erl I use Everclear grain alcohol and bud. It's pricey but it's goooooood.

Crush bud, put in jar, cover with alcohol, shake for 30 second, pour through a filter (I use 110micron) and out onto a plate/tray/dish. then leave to evaporate (you can speed this up with a hot plate, or something similar). When it's evaporated - Bingo, scrape and bake buddy!


cheddar1985 said:


> I want sum dog shit lmfao jeez dst how the fuck do u get that come on i usually throw my trim away but if you get that im gonna b gutted lmfao


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2215499View attachment 2215500
> a few of pukkas gk x livers cany wait till i get over this seedling stage


can i ask where you got the x livers from?


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> grow tits and put up hot pics then duh! lol


would be interesting in how far he would go to be accepted lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

im gunna have to get sum airpots,,they look way cooler than the wilma ones im using,,, may even get better results,,who knows!!

chedz ya gloyt pm


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

Just to throw some figures at you Chedz.

Assuming you are getting only 50% trim to bud ratio, and taking into account the pic that was posted of yer yield then you are missing out on around 125grams of bubble. Now assuming you just ran one grade and passed that on at wholesale in a place like where I live, you would be geting in the region of 10-15 euro per G, which means you are missing out on around 1250-1875euro for a couple of hours work, a few buckets, some ice and a drill.


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

really? wow i just bag and throw the trim never knew much about it. will give it a go this time round with my bubblelicious


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

i never even had a nappy bag with trim this time lmao hardley any leaves

CHEDZ YA INBOX IS FULL


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Just to throw some figures at you Chedz.
> 
> Assuming you are getting only 50% trim to bud ratio, and taking into account the pic that was posted of yer yield then you are missing out on around 125grams of bubble. Now assuming you just ran one grade and passed that on at wholesale in a place like where I live, you would be geting in the region of 10-15 euro per G, which means you are missing out on around 1250-1875euro for a couple of hours work, a few buckets, some ice and a drill.


D im a thick cunt i dont av a clue of wot to do thats my only problem from me doin it lmao fuck i throwed a ton of popcorn away this last run as i could nt be arsed takin it off and trimmin it up this would be sweet for me tbh bru


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Just to throw some figures at you Chedz.
> 
> Assuming you are getting only 50% trim to bud ratio, and taking into account the pic that was posted of yer yield then you are missing out on around 125grams of bubble. Now assuming you just ran one grade and passed that on at wholesale in a place like where I live, you would be geting in the region of 10-15 euro per G, which means you are missing out on around 1250-1875euro for a couple of hours work, a few buckets, some ice and a drill.


I tried the bubble bags and got not much outta them, the best I got was about a couple of grams using the gumby way


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Empty ya mofo


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what part of oz i live in perth WA for a few years loved the country.


we lived in queensland in a very nice part called townsville......... still got family out there and try to get over every other year. its not a cheep place to live and some of them are so up there self its unreal.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> we lived in queensland in a very nice part called townsville......... still got family out there and try to get over every other year. its not a cheep place to live and some of them are so up there self its unreal.


townsville,,,gotta love the oz how long ut hink it took em to think of that name?? whats next cityville??


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> D im a thick cunt i dont av a clue of wot to do thats my only problem from me doin it lmao fuck i throwed a ton of popcorn away this last run as i could nt be arsed takin it off and trimmin it up this would be sweet for me tbh bru



chedz if i was to waz out my popcorn buds i'd have no bud at all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

DST said:


> You throw your trim away!!! WTF, I think you have said that before. Dude, you are throwing away $$$$£££££££&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;'s.......
> 
> For trim I use Water extraction. And around the 75-90micron you can get full melt which is pure amber and basically similar to oil/erl.
> 
> ...


I tell ya wot dst teach me and ill send ya half wen im ready believe me lad i wanna try that erl if its as easy as that ill be sweet run me through it lad ill look after ya na probs


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> townsville,,,gotta love the oz how long ut hink it took em to think of that name?? whats next cityville??


lol thats the ozy way...keep it simple...... 

got to say it is a very nice place but its not a place i can stay longer than 2/3weeks...i miss home no matter where i go in the world


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> chedz if i was to waz out my popcorn buds i'd have no bud at all


U think i jk lmao serious my last popcorn got incinerated under the hps as i could nt bare to fuck around with the shit lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Fuck me, I've walked into the girls' room...
> 
> Awwww everybody's all lurved up tonight, I can feel a group hug coming on
> 
> Sorry to hear about the insomnia, Unlucky, get that meself, the only reason I smoke basically. The year after I was nearly killed, I went for up to 15 days with literally zero sleep, hallucinated like crazy, no fun at all, not mixed in with the flashbacks anyhow. Nothing worked, not Xanax not Valium nothing. Oh, except for a bottle of neat vodka =) So that was how I whacked myself over the head with an alcoholic bat when I needed to sleep. Don't recommend it though. Ahem, meant to say, if your insomnia is anywhere near as bad as mine was, then you're allowed to be a little insane =) Shit, by day 8 of no sleep I had a little transparent alien that hid in the curtains and made the apartment block go on tours of the city and stuff.


yes its as bad for sure.....drink don't do jack to help me sleep, well thats not true it will give me an hour or 2 but then same again just feel like shit but now with a booming head....


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

does anyone know where the s8 strain comes from. is it a strain or a Joe bloggs made up name?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha dst were are ya lad dont leave me hangin lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U think i jk lmao serious my last popcorn got incinerated under the hps as i could nt bare to fuck around with the shit lol


i start off thinking this time i will keep the trim and popcorn an try and make some ash but by the time im on plant 8 im wazing the little feckers in the bin, i hate chop down full stop


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> D im a thick cunt i dont av a clue of wot to do thats my only problem from me doin it lmao fuck i throwed a ton of popcorn away this last run as i could nt be arsed takin it off and trimmin it up this would be sweet for me tbh bru





unlucky said:


> i start off thinking this time i will keep the trim and popcorn an try and make some ash but by the time im on plant 8 im wazing the little feckers in the bin, i hate chop down full stop


Take it in stages, it took me bout half hour to write that, I'm
Gone


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

A dreaded weekend for me and bro-inlaw lol to think he only get sorted a drink aswell lol id tell me to fuck off straight up lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A dreaded weekend for me and bro-inlaw lol to think he only get sorted a drink aswell lol id tell me to fuck off straight up lmao


i will 2nd that........... lol


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

+1 i have all good intentions of doing to begin with saving popcorn but by the time in to no 15 i can't be bothered with the next 17. to mind numbing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

paIS TAKE THE PISS, came ruonde arlier said il take 2 oz wen dry then came tonite saying for 1 and then only having 120 on him SHIT MAN i do em for 160 and he only comes with 120 in his pocket what planet are they on they got half and a q the doyls


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

jafooli said:


> +1 i have all good intentions of doing to begin with saving popcorn but by the time in to no 15 i can't be bothered with the next 17. to mind numbing



so how many do you have down ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ic3 ya sent a fuckin blank pm ya cabbage


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> paIS TAKE THE PISS, came ruonde arlier said il take 2 oz wen dry then came tonite saying for 1 and then only having 120 on him SHIT MAN i do em for 160 and he only comes with 120 in his pocket what planet are they on they got half and a q the doyls


so did you do him a shity deal for the 120 or did you send him on his way without ?

its ok chedz told me lol...hhhmmm


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> paIS TAKE THE PISS, came ruonde arlier said il take 2 oz wen dry then came tonite saying for 1 and then only having 120 on him SHIT MAN i do em for 160 and he only comes with 120 in his pocket what planet are they on they got half and a q the doyls


shit man that's out of order. people rub me right up the wrong way when they do that. sure your good enough to give it to them on tap but when it comes to pay they fuck about. time to send the boys in

fella so what you next move


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Already said gave him half oz an que lmao


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so how many do you have down ?


Im into 1st week of flower. usually i do 32 at a time but cause going on holiday soon can't fit 32 go time frame so just got couple of bubblelicious and a aurora. got time to trim and cure before i fly.

will be looking at doing full 32 beginning of September


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Already said gave him half oz an que lmao


did he say that...see hhmmm...i will go back and look again lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

lol or ye i see sorry...... hhmmm i will shut up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so did you do him a shity deal for the 120 or did you send him on his way without ?


did him half and a quater


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

3/4 of a oz???? lol hows it goin peeps?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

jafooli said:


> shit man that's out of order. people rub me right up the wrong way when they do that. sure your good enough to give it to them on tap but when it comes to pay they fuck about. time to send the boys in
> 
> fella so what you next move


he says hel be bak to buy the rest tomorro,,he said he wants to see how it bags up then hel be bak,,1st time normally he buys 10 at once no problems so fuk knows, typical pakis man


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did him half and a quater


Batty blank message ???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 3/4 of a oz???? lol hows it goin peeps?


yeh for 120 no way was i laying him 40 bar on


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 3/4 of a oz???? lol hows it goin peeps?


Everythin fine in this hood blood!! Lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Batty blank message ???


not got a fucking clue what i sent m8 lmao


----------



## jafooli (Jun 16, 2012)

my bad i raed your message wrong. still people take mick. saying they want one thing then another


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh for 120 no way was i laying him 40 bar on


Is it still like 160-180 leeds price mate like sheff still?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not got a fucking clue what i sent m8 lmao


Lock yaself in the tiolet ay and av a word lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is it still like 160-180 leeds price mate like sheff still?


na mate shit starts at 190 here but i do old school prices,,wen i start gettig the clone onlys harvested the price will go up to about 180-190 i cant charge no more i fee tight as fuk



cheddar1985 said:


> Lock yaself in the tiolet ay and av a word lmao


bust a nut more like


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Everythin fine in this hood blood!! Lmfao


You takin cuts from all the gkxlivers then mate? or ya gunna reveg best?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

im going bed guys need a smoke and a chill

peace..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Take cuts lad ill be doin 40 or more this round fuck it hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate shit starts at 190 here but i do old school prices,,wen i start gettig the clone onlys harvested the price will go up to about 180-190 i cant charge no more i fee tight as fuk
> 
> 
> 
> bust a nut more like


Still like 180 most of time here mate can get for 160s me tho most ive seen is 200 an thought that was takin piss big time theres that much dank nockin about keeps prices down.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 3/4 of a oz???? lol hows it goin peeps?


im good thanks had a good cry and a sleep feeling good and got a drink on the go ...hows one's self ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Take cuts lad ill be doin 40 or more this round fuck it hahaha


chedz tut tut bad boy.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Still like 180 most of time here mate can get for 160s me tho most ive seen is 200 an thought that was takin piss big time theres that much dank nockin about keeps prices down.


yeh thez tons of shit around here too, fuking bobbinz mate smells the shit tastes the shit but dnont get u hi! propper lag take and the best part is theyve chaged 230 for it and its sprayed,,cant tell the dealer that th he goes nutz lol noobs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Take cuts lad ill be doin 40 or more this round fuck it hahaha


what ya doin mate you doin 40 of the best plant?!?!?!?!?!? mental!


----------



## brewing up (Jun 16, 2012)

ched u defo need to look in2 the different ways of making hash dude its easy, the silkscreen way is prob the quickest, im going for bho next, may take some time but it looks lethal lol


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 16, 2012)

matey who i sometimes get smoke off had some psycoberry in the other day which he paid 260 an oz, hes bangin it out easy at ,8s ... its mad..
fuck what happened to 3,5 for 20 straight up


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what ya doin mate you doin 40 of the best plant?!?!?!?!?!? mental!


Na gonna do 20xcheese 10xpyschosis 2xlemon 8xgk x livers fuck it this 1s gonna be plain and simple trus me haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Defuzed said:


> matey who i sometimes get smoke off had some psycoberry in the other day which he paid 260 an oz, hes bangin it out easy at ,8s ... its mad..
> fuck what happened to 3,5 for 20 straight up


That died with the ark lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks to all thats cheaked out my new thread


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Any probs gaz just shout !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im good thanks had a good cry and a sleep feeling good and got a drink on the go ...hows one's self ?


I read earlier feel for ya love, i hate not gettin no sleep i would literlly kill some fuck if i just missed a days sleep im a reet ratty cunt with out me beauty sleep lol i struggle to sleep when i need to but once im out im fuckin out. some nights i cant sleep in bed earlier tossin an turnin till like 4 then up for work at 6 ruff as fuck propa dont want to get up could sleep for hours tho if i dint have to wake so no where near as bad as you, that psycho the clone only strain does wonders for me knocks me out propa big fat spliff before bed an im out in like half hour which is fuckin very good for me lol....you still manage to look fit tho love with fuck all sleep i give you that soz sambo lmao!!.........i no its daft an i aint takin piss you ever thought of tryin hypnotism?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na gonna do 20xcheese 10xpyschosis 2xlemon 8xgk x livers fuck it this 1s gonna be plain and simple trus me haha


Ohh ya twat i was meanin you said you was after a keeper from the blue grapes so i thought you was gunna take cuts of um all then wait till they finish up an pick best one or reveg best
thought you popped 5? or you on about ya takin cuts so you got 8? fuck me im confused lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Thanks to all thats cheaked out my new thread


if you need any help messing things up let me know


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ohh ya twat i was meanin you said you was after a keeper from the blue grapes so i thought you was gunna take cuts of um all then wait till they finish up an pick best one or reveg best
> thought you popped 5? or you on about ya takin cuts so you got 8? fuck me im confused lol


Na lad im gonna get a male aint it so ill make sure i av 8 gk the exo has to be 20 the pyscho is 10 and to finish me off ill av 2 lemon lad im needin to sex these gk first tho so its a waitin game tbf lad why u wanna cut ??


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've been living in this village for 8 years straight + another 12 months before and still know hardly anyone but that's the way i like it after growing up in the same village for 23 years where you know everyone and everyone knows each other business as for making friends around here nah fuck um i know enough peeps and i like having that bit of mystery about me


im in that type of village now. everyone knows me. i get paranoid walking home stoned. id much rather be where no one knows me


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

us uker stick the gether even if we are pains,thats what makes us us,unlucky need some pics of you in my thread so ppl will look.xxx(joke hun)lollipop one was nice tho lol


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Thanks to all thats cheaked out my new thread


now checkin it out, see what you got goin


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I read earlier feel for ya love, i hate not gettin no sleep i would literlly kill some fuck if i just missed a days sleep im a reet ratty cunt with out me beauty sleep lol i struggle to sleep when i need to but once im out im fuckin out. some nights i cant sleep in bed earlier tossin an turnin till like 4 then up for work at 6 ruff as fuck propa dont want to get up could sleep for hours tho if i dint have to wake so no where near as bad as you, that psycho the clone only strain does wonders for me knocks me out propa big fat spliff before bed an im out in like half hour which is fuckin very good for me lol....you still manage to look fit tho love with fuck all sleep i give you that soz sambo lmao!!.........i no its daft an i aint takin piss you ever thought of tryin hypnotism?


yes the only thing that stop me doing was smoking so that was good, i just go with the flow now ive no choice and i feel its the best way i can handle it....when it gets very bad like when im over a week i just stay at home no matter what appointments i have and i don't even phone as i get pissy on the phone and start name calling can't help it but thay don't know that.......... :-/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yo gaz we can be the most horribke cunts sometime but we donna let any cunt put on our own bro dont worry lad we gotcha back dude keep it simple bro thats all you ll need to do !!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> us uker stick the gether even if we are pains,thats what makes us us,unlucky need some pics of you in my thread so ppl will look.xxx(joke hun)lollipop one was nice tho lol


lol you get one for that as you made me giggle........cheeky chops.... what pic do you want, might be better if your go back and copy it as i can't get the pics to go big like some put on here, hell i'd give you rep but i can't...its just take take take lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

............ this one ?

me topping my plants ha ha bet you can't do better chedz ?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

im sure even the ones you dont like we will lol its all good tho hun.x


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> im sure even the ones you dont like we will lol its all good tho hun.x



no no ive some even my laptop tells me to fuck off lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ............ this one ?
> 
> me topping my plants ha ha bet you can't do better chedz ?


hope you dident smoke that lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo gaz we can be the most horribke cunts sometime but we donna let any cunt put on our own bro dont worry lad we gotcha back dude keep it simple bro thats all you ll need to do !!


horrible...like when...lmfao.............. we in the uk thread horrible no nay never


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hope you dident smoke that lol


no but that long kneck fecker did i can tell you


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> horrible...like when...lmfao.............. we in the uk thread horrible no nay never


That's the spirit!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That's the spirit!


yes please................... or sorry was thinking you was getting me a drink........


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

see not all doom and gloom


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 16, 2012)

and plz dont send that pic you sent to my phone you will get barred lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lad im gonna get a male aint it so ill make sure i av 8 gk the exo has to be 20 the pyscho is 10 and to finish me off ill av 2 lemon lad im needin to sex these gk first tho so its a waitin game tbf lad why u wanna cut ??


No mate just thought you said you was after a keeper cant remember now lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes the only thing that stop me doing was smoking so that was good, i just go with the flow now ive no choice and i feel its the best way i can handle it....when it gets very bad like when im over a week i just stay at home no matter what appointments i have and i don't even phone as i get pissy on the phone and start name calling can't help it but thay don't know that.......... :-/


Now thats shit i wont cope no way,..... keep ya chin up ay!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 16, 2012)

Not chucked a pic up of my old G13 haze for a while


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> and plz dont send that pic you sent to my phone you will get barred lol


well it will not be the first time ive been barred from this site pmsl


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Now thats shit i wont cope no way,..... keep ya chin up ay!


ye chins up, ive just been out in the garden with my chain saw cutting little logs and burning them in my chiminea and it defo made me feel better 

nice bud pics there mr


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

So it's all gud then ? I for a cousin that has insomnia and fuck me I never seen a girl goes thru as much smoke as she does,shes doin dishes at 3am.....cum on now...what the fuck


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

So unlucky, what u think u goin get off ur plants now ur eyes is opened, how many u for to chop an how far r they?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So it's all gud then ? I for a cousin that has insomnia and fuck me I never seen a girl goes thru as much smoke as she does,shes doin dishes at 3am.....cum on now...what the fuck


he he yes i bet she does, ive started cleaning my windows at 430 am with tunes blasting 


Mastergrow said:


> So unlucky, what u think u goin get off ur plants now ur eyes is opened, how many u for to chop an how far r they?


well i have mix of size of plants so im not sure there all thc bomb, i will get 3oz im sure, i have 60 down


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww she's nodded off.,,bless her...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Must be a nice size now? These exodus seeds I have, there nearly 4 weeks into flower, I reckon there goina be fuckin 5-6 weeks till there ready


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww she's nodded off.,,bless her...


 lol i wish 



Mastergrow said:


> Must be a nice size now? These exodus seeds I have, there nearly 4 weeks into flower, I reckon there goina be fuckin 5-6 weeks till there ready


ye some are but i have some that are only 2ft tall and others at 4ft tall.......im about 3weeks off, lots on here grow exodus.....may be im missing out


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol i wish
> 
> 
> 
> ye some are but i have some that are only 2ft tall and others at 4ft tall.......im about 3weeks off, lots on here grow exodus.....may be im missing out


After bein on here I thot I'd try exodus seeds, I'm doin a scrogg And they stretch like a mother fucker, I got probly about 6 weeks left and by that time I'll have 6 of the clone onlys to work with, I'd there as gud as ppl make out then happy days


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2012)

Rite night folks, in gone


----------



## unlucky (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> After bein on here I thot I'd try exodus seeds, I'm doin a scrogg And they stretch like a mother fucker, I got probly about 6 weeks left and by that time I'll have 6 of the clone onlys to work with, I'd there as gud as ppl make out then happy days


whats your growing setup, ive never grown them so can't say but going of what the uk lads say i think you will be a very happy chappy


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha dst were are ya lad dont leave me hangin lmao



I put down the explanation of how you do it ya nutter. lol.

Ok, one more time

I do not think you will be able to get Everclear Grain alcohol, but if you can then great, use that. If not, go online and order Isopropyl and basically you can make a very similar thing, it's called QWISO (Quick Wash ISO basically).

Get all your popcorn bud and trim (no fan leaves though as it'll turn out tooooo green.) Fan leaves are good for making Rick Simpsons oil (also with ISOpropyl, but a bit more of a complex process - involving cooking etc). Grind up popcorn and then put into a container. Pour the alcohol over the ground up bud making sure you pour enough in to just cover the mixture. Put lid on and shake for 30 second. Take your lid off (obviously) and cover the top of the container with a filter (I use an old bubblebag of 110micron) You could use cheese cloth if you wanted (also comes in grades and is available in most homestores, just check the grade). Then empty the lighid out into a casserole dish and then let it evaporate. I normally place mine either in the sun or on a hot patch on the floor (where central heating pipes run). Once dry, scrape off and you are good to go. It's nicer after a couple of days but will smash you right up immediately.

Peace, DST




PUKKA BUD said:


> Not chucked a pic up of my old G13 haze for a while


Nice lad! What you got on the go at the minute?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

Am i right in thinkin the isopropyl melts the bud which ends up bein hash then d??


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

No, it strips the trichomes/resins from the plant matter. Same principal as in the bubble hash only there you use water and ice to extract. The longer you keep the alcohol in the more it strips from the plant matter (chlorophyl included of course). That's why a 30 second shake is good.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye chins up, ive just been out in the garden with my chain saw cutting little logs and burning them in my chiminea and it defo made me feel better
> 
> nice bud pics there mr


so a little nice girl like you out with a chain saw at 330 in morning now that would be a pic,lol hows everyone today?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 17, 2012)

would you say that using the alcohol is better than water, ice and bubble bags?


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Blatant rip from the 600 thread.....share the pr0n is say!



DST said:


> A little update
> 
> DOG v-scrog.
> 
> ...


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 17, 2012)

good morning gaz not doing to bad had a mishap and broke a stem thismorning teach me to be more careful how u doing this fine day


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

DST said:


> No, it strips the trichomes/resins from the plant matter. Same principal as in the bubble hash only there you use water and ice to extract. The longer you keep the alcohol in the more it strips from the plant matter (chlorophyl included of course). That's why a 30 second shake is good.


Fuck me dst ive just read a thread from gc its fuckin piss lad wtf i can believe ive been throwin my popcorn trim away  bro ill deffo get sum to ya wen my next lot is done fuck i throw a shot load trimm bud every time and i could just do that im fuckin kickin myself hear lol


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome thread...glad to see lots of UK growers on here


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

We have all thrown away trim over the years lad, don't kick yourself too hard. But if you keep throwing away trim/popcorn you deserve a good kicking, lmao.


cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me dst ive just read a thread from gc its fuckin piss lad wtf i can believe ive been throwin my popcorn trim away  bro ill deffo get sum to ya wen my next lot is done fuck i throw a shot load trimm bud every time and i could just do that im fuckin kickin myself hear lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dst why was your stuff so black u posted last night bro ???
Yo and trust me i aint doin that shit neva again lmao ill av oz s of hash to send to peeps on hear from now on the lads round hear will love it for sure i dont know wot to charge for it tho lol!!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Possibly the Contrast on your monitor, lmao.......it wasn't black dude, it's more of a chocolate brown colour. When you open it up it's lighter inside as well, like a good bit of hash should always be. Oxidisation causes hash to darken on the outside I believe. Hence why there is always a layer of darker resin on the edge. Hold on, I'll show you dark


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Not black to me.....anyone else?





This is a pic of when it is drying (a different batch):











Now this is black...this is what happens if you let it soak too long.
















Any further Q's?

I can show lots of different colours hashes I have made, colour will really depend on the weed you are using as well, imo.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Dst why was your stuff so black u posted last night bro ???
> Yo and trust me i aint doin that shit neva again lmao ill av oz s of hash to send to peeps on hear from now on the lads round hear will love it for sure i dont know wot to charge for it tho lol!!


30 for a g average rates


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Not black to me.....anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wot u mean by lettin it soak to long?? In the jar u mean yh??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> 30 for a g average rates


£30 a gram your avin a laugh ay ya lmao?? dst wot u reckon i can get from my trim u reckon??? Grams ??


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 17, 2012)

at an average n if the qualitly is right then yeah easy, when its the most concentrated form of cannaboids


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

Any1 know were i can get 5litres of isopropyl?? 
Fuck me im full of questions today ay lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> at an average n if the qualitly is right then yeah easy, when its the most concentrated form of cannaboids


Mate they aint payin that round hear they ll think im off me nut lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 17, 2012)

they'll be off there nut when they take a bun of a zoot smeared in this hippie crack
ive had it for 25 but ive also seen it go for 40
oil is the best of best


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 know were i can get 5litres of isopropyl??
> Fuck me im full of questions today ay lmfao


amazon, free delivery or pharamcy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hell yh u kmow im all over this shit should av a nice few oz piss easy and thats just 1 wash haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 know were i can get 5litres of isopropyl??
> Fuck me im full of questions today ay lmfao


i found some on ebay dont know if its the right one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IPA-IsoPropyl-Alcohol-99-9-Pure-5-Litre-5L-/130542808917?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item1e64f52f55


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning lads , See some extraction methods going on , Thats some nice oil and hash mate . exodus hash and oil YUMMMM :d


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 know were i can get 5litres of isopropyl??
> Fuck me im full of questions today ay lmfao


Mate this is what you do to make some real propper hash.

Freeze your trim, get a bucket with ice cold watter and place the trim in it , stir it/ beat it for about half hour not to roughly.

Pour what you have threw a standard strainer to try and get as much leaf matter /ice as you can from it.

Then pour the watter into bowl's and leave it for 20 mins to settle, if you look at the bottem of the bowl you should see all that lovely gold settling. Once this happens pour it threw some coffe filters and it will collect it all. If you an get a silk screen to pour it threw before the filter to catch the final leaf matter. Giveing you such a clean product you will think its china white.

You wil get the best hash ever a blone/grey soft black.

Ill try and dig out a pic to show you later , even maybe try and write up a guide when i make some(should be evrry soon).


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 17, 2012)

hi fellow UK growers! i have a quick Q to ask. i have a full term afghan kush and its been in flower for 10 1/2wks now but what is the usual flowering time for this strain?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2012)

brewing up said:


> ched u defo need to look in2 the different ways of making hash dude its easy, the silkscreen way is prob the quickest, im going for bho next, may take some time but it looks lethal lol



BHO is awesome gear when you get gas go for London or Newport gas it will say no impurities on the tin


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 know were i can get 5litres of isopropyl??
> Fuck me im full of questions today ay lmfao



E bay go for the strongest you can find i'm lucky enough to get it from work


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> After bein on here I thot I'd try exodus seeds, I'm doin a scrogg And they stretch like a mother fucker, I got probly about 6 weeks left and by that time I'll have 6 of the clone onlys to work with, I'd there as gud as ppl make out then happy days


Eyup mate whats the 6 clone onlys you got?



DST said:


> I put down the explanation of how you do it ya nutter. lol.
> 
> Ok, one more time
> 
> ...


cheers mate i got jack on at the mo shut shop with the youth bein born startin back up soon got a couple a dog pips gunna do 1 of those i think there same batch as cindys keeper dog.



cheddar1985 said:


> Any1 know were i can get 5litres of isopropyl??
> Fuck me im full of questions today ay lmfao


Chemist sells it chedz ive seen it ib 1L bottles dont no strength tho.

Lovin the porn DST nice shade a green on the lot, healthy fuckers! for sure bet your place stanks.


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 17, 2012)

3eyes said:


> BHO is awesome gear when you get gas go for London or Newport gas it will say no impurities on the tin


Have you tried the stuff from Maplin? I used it and thought it was totally clean, but I'd be interested to know if you've tried it and can compare?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2012)

@pukka, the clones I got m8, it's only one psycho and one exo, but goina grow them for a while and take 6 off each and get them goin in a 12 pot rdwc system, should be fun


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha thought ya ment 6 strains mate i get ya now.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

all this exo and psycho talk im going to need to see bout getting some that shit to grow is it bb you get from?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha thought ya ment 6 strains mate i get ya now.


Was lucky enuf to get 2 never mind 6


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> all this exo and psycho talk im going to need to see bout getting some that shit to grow is it bb you get from?


clone ONLY mate i just got 2 physco clones and growing very very well,nrly ready for a few cuttings


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

3eyes said:


> E bay go for the strongest you can find i'm lucky enough to get it from work


well get him a botle then


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Have you tried the stuff from Maplin? I used it and thought it was totally clean, but I'd be interested to know if you've tried it and can compare?



No not tried that i just use the Newport or London, it's the same stuff as chef's use for cooking because it's been filtered it's clean


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> so a little nice girl like you out with a chain saw at 330 in morning now that would be a pic,lol hows everyone today?


good job ive no neighbors...............


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 17, 2012)

how do fuck faces n peeps. r the daddys off the thread having a laid back day i hope.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

don't call me fuck face....lol, how do mr mad dog


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do fuck faces n peeps. r the daddys off the thread having a laid back day i hope.



the missus wants to go out for sunday lunch,,me,,i cant be arsed but il suk it up and go i suppose,,since i been in the house for so long the thought of mixing with loads of people freks me the fuk out,,i mean heart racing and sweaty palms and sik feeling,,,all on the thought of being around people


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 17, 2012)

dont b hard on ya self unlucky u could b under the peeps section u never no.
im good thank u.
ic3 u sound like a hermit. u need get out n break that habbit mate. even if bit by bit n wen u more mobile.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dont b hard on ya self unlucky u could b under the peeps section u never no.
> im good thank u.
> ic3 u sound like a hermit. u need get out n break that habbit mate. even if bit by bit n wen u more mobile.


i do mate but the thought of mixing with tons of people is a parr'in me out been uots ok its the thought of PEOLPE wat frek me


----------



## jafooli (Jun 17, 2012)

good afternoon people. how you doing today?


----------



## baklawa (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> good job ive no neighbors...............


How did you manage that? You live in my ideal house.


----------



## baklawa (Jun 17, 2012)

Every time I see "psycho" and "exo" in the same post I think of my kid's biological father


----------



## baklawa (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do mate but the thought of mixing with tons of people is a parr'in me out been uots ok its the thought of PEOLPE wat frek me


Oh yeah I'm 100% with you there dude, give me a room full of rabid dogs any day... RIU is the extent of my social life thank you very much.

Tell the missus you want a romantic Sunday lunch in bed. Make it more convincing by ordering takeaway plus wine. I dunno, it always works on guys though...


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> hi fellow UK growers! i have a quick Q to ask. i have a full term afghan kush and its been in flower for 10 1/2wks now but what is the usual flowering time for this strain?


Can anyone help with this plz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Can anyone help with this plz


the normal flowering time is WHEN ITS DONE ITS DONE its not a exact sciene mate, they say 10 weeks and it could go upto 13-15 or anything, its nature, when its done its done,thers not a whole lot u can do but keep plodding on

baklawa im messaged u


----------



## High Time 420 (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the missus wants to go out for sunday lunch,,me,,i cant be arsed but il suk it up and go i suppose,,since i been in the house for so long the thought of mixing with loads of people freks me the fuk out,,i mean heart racing and sweaty palms and sik feeling,,,all on the thought of being around people





IC3M4L3 said:


> i do mate but the thought of mixing with tons of people is a parr'in me out been uots ok its the thought of PEOLPE wat frek me



Is cannabis the causing this freak out? if so then lay off the puff and get out a bit more often.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 17, 2012)

has any1 here used baby bio original to veg? iv done a few veg bagseed with it n its not too bad tbh, iv been reading online people using it for a whole grow and getting 1oz and that is coming from a £2 mini bottle of nutes, it seems pretty good to me for a first grow or for something to play about with, maybe switching to a cheap tomato feed when flowering would prob give you another oz, its worth experimenting with for knowledge or if you are broke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

High Time 420 said:


> Is cannabis the causing this freak out? if so then lay off the puff and get out a bit more often.


no mat enot weed,,its coz i been isolated so long with my leg,shit i aint been out the house since before chirtsmas, its weird
the thought of being around grouwps of people really freaks me out sweaty palms and heart racing,,not fucking cool


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

High Time 420 said:


> Is cannabis the causing this freak out? if so then lay off the puff and get out a bit more often.


maybe its called anxiety, now fuck back to the toke n talk n chat some shit ya nobjockey...................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe its called anxiety, now fuck back to the toke n talk n chat some shit ya nobjockey...................


 wgat about that one wer u daret go out the house... shit im strating to swet now thinking of going out for food


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

ye ice man you NEED to get ot even if its to shop and a few hiya s bit by bit hows the leg now?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

hey maddog have you cheaked out the blue cheese in my thread?has scotty gave it up?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 17, 2012)

i looked at thread but u didnt list bc so i didnt think any was bc? haha which one is it then ill have another nosey
yeah i think hes having a break matey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ye ice man you NEED to get ot even if its to shop and a few hiya s bit by bit hows the leg now?


i know but the thought of it makes my stomach turn u know like wen ur propper nervouse and ur tommy is just churning,,thats me rite now


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

baklawa said:


> How did you manage that? You live in my ideal house.


hard work and lots of blowing i mean growing lol , it was a run down farm house


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know but the thought of it makes my stomach turn u know like wen ur propper nervouse and ur tommy is just churning,,thats me rite now


don't go then, im sure your O H will understand, got to do these things slow and build it up...... :-/


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

its called agoraphobia ic3 when you get super anxious leaving your house, shitty shitty feeling m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> don't go then, im sure your O H will understand, got to do these things slow and build it up...... :-/


na the wife wants us to go out with it being fathersdaY,,ANDSHE WIL JUST THINK IM BEING LAZY if i dont go,she dont undertsand how i feel inside,,i never had a issue before


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its called agoraphobia ic3 when you get super anxious leaving your house, shitty shitty feeling m8.


tell me about it no shit fucking eyes watering now shes getting ready aFOR FUK SAKE,gunna start blubbering coz of how i feel grr

MANS MAN lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

read it lol it says current grow blue cheese?????you are mad.dag


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na the wife wants us to go out with it being fathersdaY,,ANDSHE WIL JUST THINK IM BEING LAZY if i dont go,she dont undertsand how i feel inside,,i never had a issue before


got to sit her down and chat to her about it......we do listen you know, well ok some times but its a 2way thing


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

ic3m4l3 said:


> tell me about it no shit fucking eyes watering now shes getting ready afor fuk sake,gunna start blubbering coz of how i feel grr
> 
> mans man lol


don't you will start me off gggrrrr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

baklawa,,,decide wat u wanna do and inbox me or ring me nd let me know coz im going out for lunch now it sems


----------



## jafooli (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> baklawa,,,decide wat u wanna do and inbox me or ring me nd let me know coz im going out for lunch now it sems


where you going for lunch. wanna go out myself but can't decide what to eat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

jafooli said:


> where you going for lunch. wanna go out myself but can't decide what to eat


some pub sumwer


----------



## High Time 420 (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe its called anxiety, now fuck back to the toke n talk n chat some shit ya nobjockey...................


Whoo, upset you there did i Mr big internet tough guy? Do you ever listen to yourself or even look what you write, you sound like a complete loser and i'm sure that you are one..........

Nobjockey? - Only an idiot would use that word, therefore you have proved my point......

Cheers mate.....


----------



## jafooli (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> some pub sumwer


yeah looks like doing the same but going out with my 5 year old on our bikes. don't wanna drink and ride


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 17, 2012)

High Time 420 said:


> Whoo, upset you there did i Mr big internet tough guy? Do you ever listen to yourself or even look what you write, you sound like a complete loser and i'm sure that you are one..........
> 
> Nobjockey? - Only an idiot would use that word, therefore you have proved my point......
> 
> Cheers mate.....


i did just laugh like fuck when i read your sig. its something my misses would say


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

yeah mr big e-thug me lol go play with ya yanks in toke n talk n the seed strain thread, u dont no shit bout ic3 and your just mocking him saying ''lay off the weed and get out some more'' ya fucking muggycunt to some hes a friend of ours he dont need shit like that which is why u got the reply you did!


----------



## High Time 420 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i did just laugh like fuck when i read your sig. its something my misses would say


Yeah thats a good one from a couple years ago now, he was a right fool too.


----------



## High Time 420 (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mr big e-thug me lol go play with ya yanks in toke n talk n the seed strain thread, u dont no shit bout ic3 and your just mocking him saying ''lay off the weed and get out some more'' ya fucking muggycunt to some hes a friend of ours he dont need shit like that which is why u got the reply you did!


You are talking propper shit now. Dont forget, this is a yank site and you are in a uk growers thread, which has been here and i have posted in long before you arrived.

Also, it's nice that you sticking up for your friend, because i'm sure he cannot do by himself..... oh yeah he did reply to me and he didnt have a problem you jump up little loser.....


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

Heres a pic of the hash i was talkign about


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 17, 2012)

long before i arrived did you say????

think ya wrong about that aswel...............twat.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

kanx said:


> Heres a pic of the hash i was talkign about



looks lovely m8 hmmmmmmmm could do with a joint of that right now.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

good to see the UK asylum is still rolling with a smile.

@UNLUCKY yeah i'm good cheers love I love those drying racks, didn't have the choice of different colours just got a white one but I reckon I could pull off a pink one lol.

Fucking hell was catching up reading the last few pages I don't usually bother, you girls sound like you've had a rough time of it! Atleast you can leave the assholes in the past and get on with finding a tidy guy, there's a few of us about, not many but fingers crossed for you you'll find one.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

alrite drags u about? fancy a cameroo?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

sambo020482 said:


> long before i arrived did you say????
> 
> think ya wrong about that aswel...............twat.


What you been up to today mad man? Ibeen working this mo sorting the misses mother's bathroom out been putting the steamer over all the grout, thought it would only take 5mins turned out to be few hours but it's looking good again now all white and new looking. 
well that's my quota filled for the day time to put me feet up and wait for my cooked dinner to be delivered, ordered out so should only be about an hour, finished the hash last night so no more smoking for me for a little while, time to try those blues out and see how they work, gotta be careful though got some work to do in the attic about 7 so gonna be a quiet one and well behaved......................fucking sucks being de-total, bring back the crazy days.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

High Time 420 said:


> You are talking propper shit now. Dont forget, this is a yank site and you are in a uk growers thread, which has been here and i have posted in long before you arrived.
> 
> Also, it's nice that you sticking up for your friend, because i'm sure he cannot do by himself..... oh yeah he did reply to me and he didnt have a problem you jump up little loser.....


it was a bit harsh for no reason,but ye man up you cunt!!!(joke mate)so what if ppl want to get shit off there cheast,thats how its the UK thread and not yank,we are diffrent,stick together,Thats how we owned half the world,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 17, 2012)

Afternoon lads hope your all well and ya grows are doing nicely. Heres a pic of my Pineapple Express keeper i ran last time. Vegged this for a good few weeks, cant put ya arms around this bitch, hoping to get well into double figures off her, two weeks into 12/12 at the mo.


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2216372
> 
> Afternoon lads hope your all well and ya grows are doing nicely. Heres a pic of my Pineapple Express keeper i ran last time. Vegged this for a good few weeks, cant put ya arms around this bitch, hoping to get well into double figures off her, two weeks into 12/12 at the mo.


Much lighting yu got on it to expect double figure yeild?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 17, 2012)

Its got a 600 to itself, easily get into double figures although probably the low end. Ill post a pic when its done and you'll be able to see the end results. Shes a quick finisher one fastest ive ever grown ready in 7 and half weeks from 12/12.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

so the paki came and bought more,,,now my iphone is missing!!!! can u fucking belive it

NO1 RING ME coz sum pakis have puinched me phone


----------



## jafooli (Jun 17, 2012)

fukin pakkis. hate them myself. all dodgie from my experience. did they pick it up when you rang


----------



## jafooli (Jun 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its got a 600 to itself, easily get into double figures although probably the low end. Ill post a pic when its done and you'll be able to see the end results. Shes a quick finisher one fastest ive ever grown ready in 7 and half weeks from 12/12.


how long did you veg for?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

theafing cunt i would kill him lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 17, 2012)

jafooli said:


> how long did you veg for?


TBH i really cant remember exactly as i had no real intention of throwing this girl into flower, she was gonna be a mum but seeing as i had two cuts at the time and both were getting large i decided to chuck one into flower and keep the other for my mother, had the space so thought why not. I suppose she was in my veg tent under a 600w MH for about 6/7 weeks or there abouts. If she does well this is the way i'll do things. Ive got a SOG grow with the same cuts on the go so im just seeing what does better. She is a good yielder tho and has shit load of bud sites so its gonna be interesting for sure to see how she does but sofar so good. Im pretty confident i'll get in the low end of double figures but ya never know,..... time will tell.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mr big e-thug me lol go play with ya yanks in toke n talk n the seed strain thread, u dont no shit bout ic3 and your just mocking him saying ''lay off the weed and get out some more'' ya fucking muggycunt to some hes a friend of ours he dont need shit like that which is why u got the reply you did!


tut tut this is upsetting, im the only muggycunt on her........................... hhhmmmm ssshhhh unlucky..... :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> it was a bit harsh for no reason,but ye man up you cunt!!!(joke mate)so what if ppl want to get shit off there cheast,thats how its the UK thread and not yank,we are diffrent,stick together,Thats how we owned half the world,



im with you on this one.......tell him he is a fucking &#8203;knobhead


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the paki came and bought more,,,now my iphone is missing!!!! can u fucking belive it
> 
> NO1 RING ME coz sum pakis have puinched me phone


Never trust a paki mate. They teach you that in school now LMAO , How much you selling the oz's for then IC3?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2216372
> 
> Afternoon lads hope your all well and ya grows are doing nicely. Heres a pic of my Pineapple Express keeper i ran last time. Vegged this for a good few weeks, cant put ya arms around this bitch, hoping to get well into double figures off her, two weeks into 12/12 at the mo.


Nice mate , cant wait to see what you pull off her


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

rolla your email address has been hacked you need to change ya password m8, keeps sending out spam from your address ive had a few now in the last couple of days.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

brewing up said:


> has any1 here used baby bio original to veg? iv done a few veg bagseed with it n its not too bad tbh, iv been reading online people using it for a whole grow and getting 1oz and that is coming from a £2 mini bottle of nutes, it seems pretty good to me for a first grow or for something to play about with, maybe switching to a cheap tomato feed when flowering would prob give you another oz, its worth experimenting with for knowledge or if you are broke



you do the work so i don't have to then get back to me on the results and no bullshizz and we want pics....hel yes ive been here to long...lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> rolla your email address has been hacked you need to change ya password m8, keeps sending out spam from your address ive had a few now in the last couple of days.



Sorry bro i'l sort it out now , when did you recieve the last 1 ? i changed my password few days ago , i mite have a hidden program ill run my software know see what comes up .


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Sorry bro i'l sort it out now , when did you recieve the last 1 ? i changed my password few days ago , i mite have a hidden program ill run my software know see what comes up .


you might be better off removing system32 folder...........................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

all weed gone had to sell me last bit to get her a new phone which mwe had decided against,,im soo not fucking impressed
i dont know wer he lives he came to me always has, im just not happy at all


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Sorry bro i'l sort it out now , when did you recieve the last 1 ? i changed my password few days ago , i mite have a hidden program ill run my software know see what comes up .


had another 1 today, its no bigger m8 just thought id warn ya that its been hacked.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Something has been up with my email address for ages , nothing in sent box or fk all probaly from this website the way things have been lately lol , nice 1 for the heads u anyway pal.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you might be better off removing system32 folder...........................



You know what your talking about you behind this biatchh LMAO !?


----------



## baklawa (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wgat about that one wer u daret go out the house... shit im strating to swet now thinking of going out for food


Agoraphobia?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

if my plants are going to seed then what are the early signs of this, if there is any....its not a dumb question lol well not to me im getting rather pazzy over it


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> You know what your talking about you behind this biatchh LMAO !?


lol no not at all just trying to help out


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all weed gone had to sell me last bit to get her a new phone which mwe had decided against,,im soo not fucking impressed
> i dont know wer he lives he came to me always has, im just not happy at all


Cant believe you had the um in ya house if you dont even no um mate fuck that off wont happen id be para about me grow aswell now.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Only messing with you unlucky


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant believe you had the um in ya house if you dont even no um mate fuck that off wont happen id be para about me grow aswell now.


is that, the hum or the scum...................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Only messing with you unlucky


lol same as..............


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

just been having a look at dels pics he is defo a very funny man and wow.....big buds 4sure.........


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

@IC3 phone the cunt up saying you got more green for him and when he comes around lock the front and beat it out of him, If you don't do anything about it what's next? chances are if they think ya soft enough to steal from you in your own home they'll be back when times are hard and they need an easy score! you should beat the cunt now regardless just to send the message that your no mug, If you don't sorry to say this mate but you deserve to be fucked with and shouldn't be dealing with people you have no control over especially if the local scallys are taking libertys with you they'll be cuing up for a freebie courtesy of you.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant believe you had the um in ya house if you dont even no um mate fuck that off wont happen id be para about me grow aswell now.


na i go out to the car in the street i dont have people in really,,,wounded all the same


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2012)

Just fired up the 2nd 600 just hope this shit is ready before i got to move otherwise i'll be paying rent and a mortgage for a couple of weeks and that won't be cheap


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

ye why did you let some cunt you dont know in your house?hows everyone tonight?im fucked a 4 cuttings iv took lol


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant believe you had the um in ya house if you dont even no um mate fuck that off wont happen id be para about me grow aswell now.


This I would say is sound advice , nobody should really be coming to your house (anywhere near it tbh) with a grow , esp people you arnt 150% on, talking abotu ppl you have knew since you where kids, even then that aint always good enough. Money or potential money has a habit of making people do stupid things.

I'd be sleeping with a claw hammer if it was me.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

@ UNLUCKY if you want massive buds love you need to find a strain that is known for producing, nutes and medium aren't the biggest factors to getting massive colas, I've had monsters in soil feeding nothing but bio-bizz keeping them healthy up until the end, the only nutes I used was grow, bloom and topmax no boosters or magic potions and have had a few grows like this, I dabbled with coco but preferred the end product in soil and have stuck t it since it's just too easy not to. A strain you might want to look at is serious seeds white russian (they come in fems) so you don't have to sex and pheno hunt before you have an idea of what your growing. white russian will put out massive buds that put most on here to shame the problem is some get so big they mould if your humidity isn't low, even a good example will give you impressive looking colas you could probably compare to your forearm. Once your environment is decent and you get the hang of keeping them healthy the massive buds will come naturally providing the strain allows it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ UNLUCKY if you want massive buds love you need to find a strain that is known for producing, nutes and medium aren't the biggest factors to getting massive colas, I've had monsters in soil feeding nothing but bio-bizz keeping them healthy up until the end, the only nutes I used was grow, bloom and topmax no boosters or magic potions and have had a few grows like this, I dabbled with coco but preferred the end product in soil and have stuck t it since it's just too easy not to. A strain you might want to look at is serious seeds white russian (they come in fems) so you don't have to sex and pheno hunt before you have an idea of what your growing. white russian will put out massive buds that put most on here to shame the problem is some get so big they mould if your humidity isn't low, even a good example will give you impressive looking colas you could probably compare to your forearm. Once your environment is decent and you get the hang of keeping them healthy the massive buds will come naturally providing the strain allows it.


and if you wana go blind just try read a long dragon post lmao paragraphs................


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Whats the bud to leaf ratio on the russion wdragon ? thanks


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

Personally the biggest things that effect bud growth imo, are proper feeding levels/ good environment, lots of light, and the genetics. Ofc everything ties in together , thos are the main things tho.

Gotta remember just cause someone gets good genetics out a pack dont mean you will , not so much variation on fem seeds however normal seeds , you might have to pop a shit load to find the crem dela crem genetics.

I bought a pack of acopolco gold ages ago , must have popper like 20 seeds only 1 was worth a toss , even then i eventually got rid of it as it wasnt up to my standard.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> and if you wana go blind just try read a long dragon post lmao paragraphs................


Feck off you I'm trying.......looking back at the post now sort of see what ya mean but fuck it atleast it's readable lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Whats the bud to leaf ratio on the russion wdragon ? thanks


Really good mate the russian produces small sativia leafs that don't take up alot of space like alot of indicas, the trimming wasn't too bad at all considering the size of the buds mate


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Just fired up the 2nd 600 just hope this shit is ready before i got to move otherwise i'll be paying rent and a mortgage for a couple of weeks and that won't be cheap



lol.................................


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Really good mate the russian produces small sativia leafs that don't take up alot of space like alot of indicas, the trimming wasn't too bad at all considering the size of the buds mate


Hmmm you aint the first person to comment on its yeild , what the buds like mate nice smoke and that ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2012)

i smoked alot of dragons Wrussian buds are huge and smoke is strong, needs abit of a cure tho to get good flavour out.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Could be added to my goji kush , but with raskel dropping his shit too hard times ,


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

kanx said:


> Personally the biggest things that effect bud growth imo, are proper feeding levels/ good environment, lots of light, and the genetics. Ofc everything ties in together , thos are the main things tho.
> 
> Gotta remember just cause someone gets good genetics out a pack dont mean you will , not so much variation on fem seeds however normal seeds , you might have to pop a shit load to find the crem dela crem genetics.
> 
> I bought a pack of acopolco gold ages ago , must have popper like 20 seeds only 1 was worth a toss , even then i eventually got rid of it as it wasnt up to my standard.


Agreed with everything you said mate, I suggested the serious seeds strain white russain because out of the fem pack of 6 I had one dodgy pheno and most would have been happy with that plant as it still produced and smokes the same it just wasn't as big of a yielder as the others were. 
serious seeds chronic is the same all looking like they've come from clones with massive buds (a little on the airy side though) very impressive to look at in the grow room but the prob is it really is a cash cropper strain lacking in taste and potency.
the white russian is a very strong smoke with a decent sweet flavour but it does take a cure to get to that stage otherwise it's just very potent, well worth a grow from my experience if your looking for baseball bat buds with a heavy stone.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ UNLUCKY if you want massive buds love you need to find a strain that is known for producing, nutes and medium aren't the biggest factors to getting massive colas, I've had monsters in soil feeding nothing but bio-bizz keeping them healthy up until the end, the only nutes I used was grow, bloom and topmax no boosters or magic potions and have had a few grows like this, I dabbled with coco but preferred the end product in soil and have stuck t it since it's just too easy not to. A strain you might want to look at is serious seeds white russian (they come in fems) so you don't have to sex and pheno hunt before you have an idea of what your growing. white russian will put out massive buds that put most on here to shame the problem is some get so big they mould if your humidity isn't low, even a good example will give you impressive looking colas you could probably compare to your forearm. Once your environment is decent and you get the hang of keeping them healthy the massive buds will come naturally providing the strain allows it.


i will look in to them thankyou, ive got down some thc bomb after getting some info from chubby lol, and i got to say...well for me there looking hot hot hot and im getting very excited. i have over fed the feckers again(like i always do) so im thinking of going on 1 more run with these but this time cutting back on the nutes and keeping it all spot on if i can. ive got some ionic nutes left over as im on canna now and was thinking of doing a test with 1 or 2 trays on different nuts see what results i get.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Hmmm you aint the first person to comment on its yeild , what the buds like mate nice smoke and that ?


The yield is good mate very good I would call it a cash cropper strain all day long, anyone struggling to pull good numbers due to the strains there growing should give it a go, I know i will be again I'm giving up the smoking so I'll run the usual suspects under one light and the russian under the other just for the weight alone, like mentioned though mate if you want that sweet flavour you need to cure it for a week or 2.
reguarding yield I'd love to know of another strain able to produce the weight that the WR does and have the same quality, I can't imagine there's too many of them floating around that gives you multiple options out of a single pack.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 17, 2012)

this girl makes nice big buds is a free seed, NLXBB , very easy plant to grow, nice hashy/skunky taste
could be harvested at 6 weeks commercially and still give a great yield
9-10 weeks for full maturity though makes it a better smoke


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

i have over 300 ww x cronic but don't know if there fem or who i got them off. do you know if there good on bud size and flavour. its hard for me to cure buds as the amount i have down, i just slow dry and pass it on. i cure my own in jarrs but don't know how to cure lots..its not like i want it around...you know what im saying lol


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i have over 300 ww x cronic but don't know if there fem or who i got them off. do you know if there good on bud size and flavour. its hard for me to cure buds as the amount i have down, i just slow dry and pass it on. i cure my own in jarrs but don't know how to cure lots..its not like i want it around...you know what im saying lol


If you can cure a gram you can cure a pound .

Takes alot more jars ofc ^^. 

Yeah having loads of stuff lieing about aint the best tho in theory you should be safe , as i imagine if you didn't think you where cool , you wouldn't even have a grow going on.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> this girl makes nice big buds is a free seed, NLXBB , very easy plant to grow, nice hashy/skunky taste
> could be harvested at 6 weeks commercially and still give a great yield
> 9-10 weeks for full maturity though makes it a better smoke
> View attachment 2216576View attachment 2216577View attachment 2216578View attachment 2216579



oh my.......................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

kanx said:


> If you can cure a gram you can cure a pound .
> 
> Takes alot more jars ofc ^^.
> 
> Yeah having loads of stuff lieing about aint the best tho in theory you should be safe , as i imagine if you didn't think you where cool , you wouldn't even have a grow going on.



cool for cats and all that, pound......... pound, thats like one cheese cake....i like more than that from my fridge/room lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i have over 300 ww x cronic but don't know if there fem or who i got them off. do you know if there good on bud size and flavour. its hard for me to cure buds as the amount i have down, i just slow dry and pass it on. i cure my own in jarrs but don't know how to cure lots..its not like i want it around...you know what im saying lol


With what your doing love I wouldn't be taking a gamble like that you could easily end up with over 1000 plants by the time you sex and then get your pheno hunt underway, I generally grow out twice aas many seeds as I need because I'm pretty ruthless with them, I cull off anything that isn't up to standard and I will cut them down in flower aswell if they aren't up to scratch so as that I can get rid of the clones from that plant, Honestly love the best bit of advice I can give you is to grow out the older proven strains that come with good odds, 4 packs from serious seeds and only 2 bad plants anything else I've grown from seed hasn't come close. I grew out a handfull of thseeds heavy duty fruity and only had one plant make it through to harvest the others were chopped as they just weren't up to standard. The keeper I found was awsome but it wasn't the easiest hunt with some serious stretchers and the males, other seeds I've grown even though they were nice smokes and good plants they didn't warrent a pheno hunt and the one thing I have learned is trying with anything less than great genetics is like pissing in the wind, chances are you'll walk away happy once in a while but the odds aren't in your favour.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

how do you look at what seeds thay have...is this even the right site... lol hhhmmm

http://seriousseeds.com/

its ok you click on plants....sorry


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

kanx said:


> If you can cure a gram you can cure a pound .
> 
> Takes alot more jars ofc ^^.
> 
> Yeah having loads of stuff lieing about aint the best tho in theory you should be safe , as i imagine if you didn't think you where cool , you wouldn't even have a grow going on.


Fuck hanging on to it, the moment it's dry it's money that can be taken a way. The day it's ready it's gone and someone else's to play with after spending months growing it out I want it gone and paid for the same day it's dried, curing is for my percy only if people want it cured for weeks then let them do it themselves.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how do you look at what seeds thay have...is this even the right site... lol hhhmmm
> 
> http://seriousseeds.com/
> 
> its ok you click on plants....sorry


just in case you want to look on attitude love.........https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds/cat_91.html 

they have some newer strains they've taken over from magus genetics I believe but haven't tried any of them, In order I'd go- white russian, AK47, bubblegum and then prob chronic just because of the yields again but it really does yield like the white russian


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> With what your doing love I wouldn't be taking a gamble like that you could easily end up with over 1000 plants by the time you sex and then get your pheno hunt underway, I generally grow out twice aas many seeds as I need because I'm pretty ruthless with them, I cull off anything that isn't up to standard and I will cut them down in flower aswell if they aren't up to scratch so as that I can get rid of the clones from that plant, Honestly love the best bit of advice I can give you is to grow out the older proven strains that come with good odds, 4 packs from serious seeds and only 2 bad plants anything else I've grown from seed hasn't come close. I grew out a handfull of thseeds heavy duty fruity and only had one plant make it through to harvest the others were chopped as they just weren't up to standard. The keeper I found was awsome but it wasn't the easiest hunt with some serious stretchers and the males, other seeds I've grown even though they were nice smokes and good plants they didn't warrent a pheno hunt and the one thing I have learned is trying with anything less than great genetics is like pissing in the wind, chances are you'll walk away happy once in a while but the odds aren't in your favour.


well at the end of the day doing what im doing on the volume i do its easier and better results to run with clones, but i just got sick of doing the same shizz all the time and wanted to run with others and defo from seeds,way back in time i had to run clones but ive got to a point thats no longer and here i am, will defo take your advice on board and have a good read on the wr...one's again thankyou hun..  x


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Fuck hanging on to it, the moment it's dry it's money that can be taken a way. The day it's ready it's gone and someone else's to play with after spending months growing it out I want it gone and paid for the same day it's dried, curing is for my percy only if people want it cured for weeks then let them do it themselves.


he he.............. 2nd this


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Off topic guys any of you seen my sisters keeper ch4 +1 Good film .


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Unlucky grow that wr so i can watch


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 17, 2012)

you cant really fail with the old NL or skunk1 crosses , so easy to grow and yield from .. seeds pretty cheap too 
a lot of these new modern fancy strains are left for dust, by the vigor of these old established producers
critical mass can produce some nice smoking pheno's as well as great yield 

a friend grew this critical mass below, excellent plant 



peace


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well at the end of the day doing what im doing on the volume i do its easier and better results to run with clones, but i just got sick of doing the same shizz all the time and wanted to run with others and defo from seeds,way back in time i had to run clones but ive got to a point thats no longer and here i am, will defo take your advice on board and have a good read on the wr...one's again thankyou hun..  x


No worries love I know how frustrating it can be spending time on plants only to find out there a crappy smoke, hermie prone and just more hassle than they're worth, I've even bought dutch passion blueberry and some otherblueberry strains and gambled on them but always ran a serious seed strain for back up as they're always solid and it was lucky I did out of packs of blueberry only 2 plants have ever made the chop most were culled whilst still seedlings and young plants because they were slow arse mutants (and yes sambo you warned me ya bastard ) and even one out the 2 that made it to chop threw nannas in the last week, like I was saying love happens to the best of us especially when gambling with crappy genetics and unknown's. 

rambling again I'm off to bed, goodnight all


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Unlucky grow that wr so i can watch


lol i hope it can take a lot of nutes pmsl..... ye think i will have a run with them after one more thc bomb then i think i will make my mined up on what plant to run on clones, its all got me pazzy and my head is spinning..... hhmmm im in need of a smoke...i will be back ...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No worries love I know how frustrating it can be spending time on plants only to find out there a crappy smoke, hermie prone and just more hassle than they're worth, I've even bought dutch passion blueberry and some otherblueberry strains and gambled on them but always ran a serious seed strain for back up as they're always solid and it was lucky I did out of packs of blueberry only 2 plants have ever made the chop most were culled whilst still seedlings and young plants because they were slow arse mutants (and yes sambo you warned me ya bastard ) and even one out the 2 that made it to chop threw nannas in the last week, like I was saying love happens to the best of us especially when gambling with crappy genetics and unknown's.
> 
> rambling again I'm off to bed, goodnight all



well good night mr and thankyou for all your info......... and take care  x


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol i hope it can take a lot of nutes pmsl..... ye think i will have a run with them after one more thc bomb then i think i will make my mined up on what plant to run on clones, its all got me pazzy and my head is spinning..... hhmmm im in need of a smoke...i will be back ...


sends me 1 my way too ! just dropped 3 blues dont hit me for shit no more lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Off topic guys any of you seen my sisters keeper ch4 +1 Good film .


know i can't i had a very hard time with my best mate with the same thing and its just fucking hard...i can't chat about this yet..... makes me to upset


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry about that unlucky , makes me appreciate life a bit more ,


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> you cant really fail with the old NL or skunk1 crosses , so easy to grow and yield from .. seeds pretty cheap too
> a lot of these new modern fancy strains are left for dust, by the vigor of these old established producers
> critical mass can produce some nice smoking pheno's as well as great yield
> 
> ...



right stop it...i can't take it all in.................. im off, its like banging and buzzing in my head and makes my heart run fast...i need a smoke


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 17, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> you cant really fail with the old NL or skunk1 crosses , so easy to grow and yield from .. seeds pretty cheap too
> a lot of these new modern fancy strains are left for dust, by the vigor of these old established producers
> critical mass can produce some nice smoking pheno's as well as great yield
> 
> ...


That first pic is a beast. Critical mass for the next crop it is. Thanks guy!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 17, 2012)

lol !! Typical blonde too much information lmao


----------



## kanx (Jun 17, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Fuck hanging on to it, the moment it's dry it's money that can be taken a way. The day it's ready it's gone and someone else's to play with after spending months growing it out I want it gone and paid for the same day it's dried, curing is for my percy only if people want it cured for weeks then let them do it themselves.


Totally see your point , however I would imagine cured bud goes for alot more £ than non cured, at the very least it gets more noticed than other stuff . 

Or so i would imagine.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Something has been up with my email address for ages , nothing in sent box or fk all probaly from this website the way things have been lately lol , nice 1 for the heads u anyway pal.


the email address i used to sing up for this site got hacked with in a day or 2 of this site getting hacked. i thought something dodgy was up cos i never use it to click on a dodgy email. i only found out cos i had an email off myself in my other account


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 17, 2012)

my mate has been growing for years and he will only grow chronic now,hun you like your leopards skin dont you?


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

So reading through it seems as though not many UK'ers cure their bud. I have to say, I couldn't put it out the door without a cure. 1/ Better taste, 2/ Better High 3/ Stronger and 4/ Better reuptation for your gear......

I understand peoples theories about getting in the dinero asap, but I would have thought you could increase this by putting out increased quality? (perhaps the additional weeks just do not compensate for the additional revenue)......

One of the best growers I know in Scotland grows weed that you would struggle to find a sugar leaf on when you bought it, it has been so well cured and manicured. So it can be done me thinks.




kanx said:


> Totally see your point , however I would imagine cured bud goes for alot more £ than non cured, at the very least it gets more noticed than other stuff .
> 
> Or so i would imagine.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

i cure but i smoke all mine haha.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2216372
> 
> Afternoon lads hope your all well and ya grows are doing nicely. Heres a pic of my Pineapple Express keeper i ran last time. Vegged this for a good few weeks, cant put ya arms around this bitch, hoping to get well into double figures off her, two weeks into 12/12 at the mo.


is this a reshuffle off the old game wheres walley? wheres jimmy? 
haha i see ya


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2012)

clone-only strains or at least the exo,pyscho,livers even las slh pheno no real need for a cure they taste n smell like they been cured when just on a dry.................


----------



## baklawa (Jun 18, 2012)

If weed's the cure then what was the disease again...?

*blissfully amnesiac*

OK this is just me touching base, have spent pretty much every moment so far in the new house either stoned or half-stoned or looking forward to getting stoned. No more weed until my ninja does his ninja thing, so I'm spending today in a flurry of productivity. Well, until the Brat gets home from school, that is


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

We'll agree to disagree then as all weed gets better when cured, and stronger.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2012)

DST said:


> We'll agree to disagree then as all weed gets better when cured, and stronger.


i aint disagreeing with ya m8 what u say is fact but the clone-onlys stink n taste like they have been cured when just dried if ya donateing that shit especially in place where all they no is shit weed then its just a extra wait for your donation if u cure it, where theres no need cause they already creaming there pants just from the smell and taste of the exo,pyscho,livers just on a dry.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

I understand, when I was donated my first clones back in the UK I was told not to trim my plants too much, just dry them quick and get it out the door, the girl told me the exact same thing, "people haven't got a fukkin clue, and will be happy as just smoking the leaves!" lol (and that was when skunk and green was very rare). Being a purist I was always quite shocked by that. I always prided myself of only ever buying gear if it was grade a. I travelled all over the UK to do that and I guess I have just kept that ethos in my growing.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

yep iv traveled 100mile in uk for a good oz


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

DST said:


> So reading through it seems as though not many UK'ers cure their bud. I have to say, I couldn't put it out the door without a cure. 1/ Better taste, 2/ Better High 3/ Stronger and 4/ Better reuptation for your gear......
> 
> I understand peoples theories about getting in the dinero asap, but I would have thought you could increase this by putting out increased quality? (perhaps the additional weeks just do not compensate for the additional revenue)......
> 
> One of the best growers I know in Scotland grows weed that you would struggle to find a sugar leaf on when you bought it, it has been so well cured and manicured. So it can be done me thinks.


im sorry DST but there is not one commercial grower who cure's there buds to sell on...its all high risk and needs to be gone as soon as its dry, i can get shut of mine as soon as its down(not dry) yes less money but its gone.... 

your right in saying it smokes better and taste better, but commercial growers don't grow for connoisseurs fact, thats left to the one's who have small grows on the go and don't have k's just sitting in jarrs


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> lol !! Typical blonde too much information lmao



lol ye....... did my head in


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

kanx said:


> Totally see your point , however I would imagine cured bud goes for alot more £ than non cured, at the very least it gets more noticed than other stuff .
> 
> Or so i would imagine.


I'm growing out the clone only's mate, once they come off the drying rack they get weighed into oz's and put into glass jars. Once that is done I get on the blower and arrange for them to be picked up usually an hour or 2 later, If it's any longer than that I'll open the jars for 5mins to let them breath but they already stink to high heaven by then as I like to dry slow and they beat any of the crap that goes for high grade around here, they stink and taste very strong straight off the bat so haven't ever needed to cure them.
When I grew out serious seeds chronic I left them jarred up from early morning and bumped them in the afternoon and it flew out the door, It deffo would have been better to cure it but it could have taken weeks and I bumped it out at £170 a piece, the time taken wouldn't have been worth the wait as I would have only made a few hundred extra and I want to be focusing on the next batch and not worrying about thousands of pounds worth of weed I'm holding onto for an extra few quid. 
I like to think of it as cost vs worth, the cost of holding onto thousands of pounds worth of gear isn't worth the risk if anything were to happen for a few hundred quid if that makes sense mate


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I'm growing out the clone only's mate, once they come off the drying rack they get weighed into oz's and put into glass jars. Once that is done I get on the blower and arrange for them to be picked up usually an hour or 2 later, If it's any longer than that I'll open the jars for 5mins to let them breath but they already stink to high heaven by then as I like to dry slow and they beat any of the crap that goes for high grade around here, they stink and taste very strong straight off the bat so haven't ever needed to cure them.
> When I grew out serious seeds chronic I left them jarred up from early morning and bumped them in the afternoon and it flew out the door, It deffo would have been better to cure it but it could have taken weeks and I bumped it out at £170 a piece, the time taken wouldn't have been worth the wait as I would have only made a few hundred extra and I want to be focusing on the next batch and not worrying about thousands of pounds worth of weed I'm holding onto for an extra few quid.
> I like to think of it as cost vs worth, the cost of holding onto thousands of pounds worth of gear isn't worth the risk if anything were to happen for a few hundred quid if that makes sense mate


i will 2nd this ^^^^^^ .

going back to wat you was saying over the wr, you said its a regular plant, am i right in thinking if i grow say 10 thay will very much look the same plant as if ive grown them from cuttings, or am i missing the point ? by the way hello you


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i will 2nd this ^^^^^^ .
> 
> going back to wat you was saying over the wr, you said its a regular plant, am i right in thinking if i grow say 10 thay will very much look the same plant as if ive grown them from cuttings, or am i missing the point ? by the way hello you


lol hello to you to love, I've only grown their fem versions but yeah they looked like they came from cuttings, they all grew the same looking identical until they were flipped into flower and even then they all stayed the same height and width the only differences were that some yielded bigger than others, all of them with the exception of one did great and even the poor one out of the pack would have made many growers happy as still did well in the yield and smoke department but it didn't look like it was growing a baseball bat like the others, one was so big I couldn't fit my fingers and thumbs around it using 2 hands and was about as long as my forearm including the length of my hand but I did lose most of the cola to bud rot as it was just too big and I was growing in a shed at the time with very high humidity, all bar the one dodgy plant put out big fat heavy colas that looked a little like IC3's but thicker, they weren't the densest of buds but they weren't airy either.
I just germed some seeds pretty much for the sake of it as I had them lieing around positronics AK47 X Critical mass and sensi seeds super skunk and can say with certainty that unless something special comes out of them that yields well I'll be buying more serious seeds white russian just for the extra cash love 

oh yeah the white russian is quiet a light feeder love and has more of a sativia appearance but is a fairly fast finisher about the 9 week mark


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol hello to you to love, I've only grown their fem versions but yeah they looked like they came from cuttings, they all grew the same looking identical until they were flipped into flower and even then they all stayed the same height and width the only differences were that some yielded bigger than others, all of them with the exception of one did great and even the poor one out of the pack would have made many growers happy as still did well in the yield and smoke department but it didn't look like it was growing a baseball bat like the others, one was so big I couldn't fit my fingers and thumbs around it using 2 hands and was about as long as my forearm including the length of my hand but I did lose most of the cola to bud rot as it was just too big and I was growing in a shed at the time with very high humidity, all bar the one dodgy plant put out big fat heavy colas that looked a little like IC3's but thicker, they weren't the densest of buds but they weren't airy either.
> I just germed some seeds pretty much for the sake of it as I had them lieing around positronics AK47 X Critical mass and sensi seeds super skunk and can say with certainty that unless something special comes out of them that yields well I'll be buying more serious seeds white russian just for the extra cash love
> 
> oh yeah the white russian is quiet a light feeder love and has more of a sativia appearance but is a fairly fast finisher about the 9 week mark



cool all sounds good, will be about ?£800 to fill the room and get shut of any slow one's but defo going to give them a go, hhhmm light feeder...... oh dear..... that i do struggle with but think im starting to get a grip of it as ive only over fed the thc bomb one's. with the thc bomb it looks like 3 different plants in the room....some short some medium and some tall. ive doing some reading on the wr and its defo sounding good, what was the hight of your tallest plant of wr and are thay ok to lollipop and super crop and all that shizz


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> cool all sounds good, will be about ?£800 to fill the room and get shut of any slow one's but defo going to give them a go, hhhmm light feeder...... oh dear..... that i do struggle with but think im starting to get a grip of it as ive only over fed the thc bomb one's. with the thc bomb it looks like 3 different plants in the room....some short some medium and some tall. ive doing some reading on the wr and its defo sounding good, what was the hight of your tallest plant of wr and are thay ok to lollipop and super crop and all that shizz


If you have your next round sorted love? I'd just buy a couple of packs and start them off alongside what you already have that way you won't end up with thousands of cuttings and can focus on your favourite few.
I didn't train or top them just left them to do their thing and they grew out the same, If anybody would have seen the canopy they would have thought I'd been training them but I didn't do fuck all to them, they're strong plants that have some strong branching that doesn't need supporting, I trimmed the bottom weaker branches off and only left the thicker branches that circled the main cola and put out what I think of as a crown around the main cola and then the next set of nodes put out aswell producing chunky buds, they weren't the bushy scraggly type of plants they stood up not taking up alot of floor space and all looked the same.
I grew them in 3gal pots with bio-bizz soil and nutes, grow, bloom and topmax and nothing else and they produced like monsters even in crappy conditions. Once flipped they doubled in size max there wasn't alot of stretching with them and I even made some mistakes at the beginning as my ph meter was out and they were being fed with a much lower ph than they should have had and it didn't even seem to slow them down, I realised the prob with my ph meter early so they were still in veg but they really were troopers love


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2012)

WR u doing any cuttings of the ak47x critical mass??


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

hi everyone


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WR u doing any cuttings of the ak47x critical mass??


I'll be taking cuttings off everything mate, I always do that's why I don't bother buying too many seeds at a time, the year before last I grew out thseeds heavy duty fruity and serious seeds chronic and ended up with over 100 clones, I had plants in the tent clones all over the place and a greenhouse full of plants that were visible to all the neighbours prob about 12 households all together so now I'm trying to keep the numbers down and just take a couple of each, the reason I had so many was the serious seeds chronic didn't like to be clones some would root fine and others would take forever after all that I ended up with one keeper. I am fucking ruthless when it comes to pheno hunting any doubts and it gets chopped and binned.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> If you have your next round sorted love? I'd just buy a couple of packs and start them off alongside what you already have that way you won't end up with thousands of cuttings and can focus on your favourite few.
> I didn't train or top them just left them to do their thing and they grew out the same, If anybody would have seen the canopy they would have thought I'd been training them but I didn't do fuck all to them, they're strong plants that have some strong branching that doesn't need supporting, I trimmed the bottom weaker branches off and only left the thicker branches that circled the main cola and put out what I think of as a crown around the main cola and then the next set of nodes put out aswell producing chunky buds, they weren't the bushy scraggly type of plants they stood up not taking up alot of floor space and all looked the same.
> I grew them in 3gal pots with bio-bizz soil and nutes, grow, bloom and topmax and nothing else and they produced like monsters even in crappy conditions. Once flipped they doubled in size max there wasn't alot of stretching with them and I even made some mistakes at the beginning as my ph meter was out and they were being fed with a much lower ph than they should have had and it didn't even seem to slow them down, I realised the prob with my ph meter early so they were still in veg but they really were troopers love


ye think your right, i will do a tray of them with the thc bomb and see how i get on...thankyou


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hi everyone



hello gaztoth hows you ?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

Well the misses has gone to work and I'm all on me own with nothing to do, I've put the hoover around, ran the dogs out on the field checked their food and water and now I'm bored!!! I usually like being left with just me and the pups but today it's doing my head in Ive got nothing to watch and nothing to do til about 7ish, checked to see if there's any movies worth watching and nadda, looks like a wankathon for me unless any of you guys or girls got any better ideas?????????
Oh yeah had some vals delivered yesterday not my thing taking tabs but might take a few and see how the day progresses now the misses isn't here to give me shit about it (she's anti-drugs) but the moaning makes for some entertainment and keeps me on the straight and narrow, I used to be out on the piss 7days a week and getting into trouble alot so can't blame her as all I used to do was work and party..............feeling like an old codger and only 29 just got into my pj's and slippers time for a short afternoon nap I think lmao


----------



## kanx (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I'm growing out the clone only's mate, once they come off the drying rack they get weighed into oz's and put into glass jars. Once that is done I get on the blower and arrange for them to be picked up usually an hour or 2 later, If it's any longer than that I'll open the jars for 5mins to let them breath but they already stink to high heaven by then as I like to dry slow and they beat any of the crap that goes for high grade around here, they stink and taste very strong straight off the bat so haven't ever needed to cure them.
> When I grew out serious seeds chronic I left them jarred up from early morning and bumped them in the afternoon and it flew out the door, It deffo would have been better to cure it but it could have taken weeks and I bumped it out at £170 a piece, the time taken wouldn't have been worth the wait as I would have only made a few hundred extra and I want to be focusing on the next batch and not worrying about thousands of pounds worth of weed I'm holding onto for an extra few quid.
> I like to think of it as cost vs worth, the cost of holding onto thousands of pounds worth of gear isn't worth the risk if anything were to happen for a few hundred quid if that makes sense mate


As I said can totaly understand where your comming from , everything has to be worth while . Just as an example tho well cured bud can potentially go for £250+ an oz up my woods(has to be crem dela crem, and requirres a certain type of clientel), thats a fair bit extra , when you talk pounds.

However other than financial gain , i'm a slight perfectionist , so I do everything to the best of my ability's ,theres a chance it could bite you in the ass , however theres a chance i could get struck by lighting ^^, gotta be in it to win it 

Cant win if you dont play.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Well the misses has gone to work and I'm all on me own with nothing to do, I've put the hoover around, ran the dogs out on the field checked their food and water and now I'm bored!!! I usually like being left with just me and the pups but today it's doing my head in Ive got nothing to watch and nothing to do til about 7ish, checked to see if there's any movies worth watching and nadda, looks like a wankathon for me unless any of you guys or girls got any better ideas?????????
> Oh yeah had some vals delivered yesterday not my thing taking tabs but might take a few and see how the day progresses now the misses isn't here to give me shit about it (she's anti-drugs) but the moaning makes for some entertainment and keeps me on the straight and narrow, I used to be out on the piss 7days a week and getting into trouble alot so can't blame her as all I used to do was work and party..............feeling like an old codger and only 29 just got into my pj's and slippers time for a short afternoon nap I think lmao



she will not be happy when she is back home and your out of it on ya pills


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## unlucky (Jun 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


>



ha ha............................. i like it, license to stone


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> she will not be happy when she is back home and your out of it on ya pills


She's not back til about midnight love and I'll only take a couple, I got some work to do about 7 so was just thinking a couple to pass some time and see what happens. getting smashed on tabs everyday isn't an option for me, I used to smoke, drink and the odd bit of sniff here and there and that was more than she could handle, we were friends for about a year before we got together and she was a barmaid in my local so she know's how I used to be and how bad my behaviour was at times, never naughty with women (cheating etc) was always a gentleman but wasn't very patient when it came to arseholes and my locals used to be full of them, hence me not going out on the beer much anymore because it usually ends up with fistycuffs and she really doesn't approve of that kind of behaviour lol. Now I'm a stay at home couch potato that spends most of my time curled up with my puppies.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

kanx said:


> As I said can totaly understand where your comming from , everything has to be worth while . Just as an example tho well cured bud can potentially go for £250+ an oz up my woods(has to be crem dela crem, and requirres a certain type of clientel), thats a fair bit extra , when you talk pounds.
> 
> However other than financial gain , i'm a slight perfectionist , so I do everything to the best of my ability's ,theres a chance it could bite you in the ass , however theres a chance i could get struck by lighting ^^, gotta be in it to win it
> 
> Cant win if you dont play.


I come from a city that has plenty of drugs about mate, the people I bump mine on to would look at me stupid if I said £250 a piece as they aren't even selling it on for that themselves, maybe if I had a few percy smokers to move it on then it would be worth it but I don't the peeps I move it onto wants it gone the same as me and most of the time don't give a shit as long as they can move it on without any probs which the clone onlys do with ease, at best with a long cure on a standard seed strain I'd prob make an extra tenner or so on each and for that it really isn't even worth the time to think about it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol hello to you to love, I've only grown their fem versions but yeah they looked like they came from cuttings, they all grew the same looking identical until they were flipped into flower and even then they all stayed the same height and width the only differences were that some yielded bigger than others, all of them with the exception of one did great and even the poor one out of the pack would have made many growers happy as still did well in the yield and smoke department but it didn't look like it was growing a baseball bat like the others, one was so big I couldn't fit my fingers and thumbs around it using 2 hands and was about as long as my forearm including the length of my hand but I did lose most of the cola to bud rot as it was just too big and I was growing in a shed at the time with very high humidity, all bar the one dodgy plant put out big fat heavy colas that looked a little like IC3's but thicker, they weren't the densest of buds but they weren't airy either.
> I just germed some seeds pretty much for the sake of it as I had them lieing around positronics AK47 X Critical mass and sensi seeds super skunk and can say with certainty that unless something special comes out of them that yields well I'll be buying more serious seeds white russian just for the extra cash love
> 
> oh yeah the white russian is quiet a light feeder love and has more of a sativia appearance but is a fairly fast finisher about the 9 week mark


ive wanted to grow white russian from the start but i ended up doing dutch passion white widow the first time. then i wanted to try wr but ended up going for ss bubblegum and this run i got the ww back to see the difference in coco and air pots compared to what i had out of soil. i got some barneys bc on the go this time too and im having a few problems with it so i doubt ill do that strain again. does wr give better yeilds than some of the clone onlys ive heared about?

after hearing what you've said about it wr is deffinately going to be my next grow. ill just run a de-humidifier in the room i think just to be safe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2012)

wellfinished tydiying up,,,its truelly amaxing how messy the house can get with 1 child,,shit wait til the next ones born!!

FALLIG SKIES STATED AGAIN!! already 2 episdoes up if anyones into it! if your not then..............your just G.A.Y.

lol im just gunna start 6 feet under  menna be good


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no mat enot weed,,its coz i been isolated so long with my leg,shit i aint been out the house since before chirtsmas, its weird
> the thought of being around grouwps of people really freaks me out sweaty palms and heart racing,,not fucking cool


Bummer dude. I've been stuck indoors for just 4 weeks now and I'm already climbing up the fucking walls. Got a nice big hole in me leg where an abscess used to be tho, so some progress...if I didn't have anything to smoke all that time I reckon I'd be even more fucked off staring out the windows..


----------



## kanx (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I come from a city that has plenty of drugs about mate, the people I bump mine on to would look at me stupid if I said £250 a piece as they aren't even selling it on for that themselves, maybe if I had a few percy smokers to move it on then it would be worth it but I don't the peeps I move it onto wants it gone the same as me and most of the time don't give a shit as long as they can move it on without any probs which the clone onlys do with ease, at best with a long cure on a standard seed strain I'd prob make an extra tenner or so on each and for that it really isn't even worth the time to think about it.


Indeed different strokes for different boats, what works best for you is whats best for you. Tho rarely is there lots of "primo" about , ive only came across one other guy who does "primo" bud in all my travels, know loads of people who grow tho.

Ofc when it comes to (real)mates etc the price wont be affected much by the cure , there still getting mates rate's so they can do whit it what they please, all down to the people you know tho. Its only a special crowd that tend to pay £250+ and they got the money not to complain, these guys could piss £100's on a night out during the week and think nothing of it , if they got money to burn , i'd be more than happy to burn it for them ^^

There the type who just want top quality product without any hassle , as they have to much to loose if something went wrong with a grow in there home, so they dont mind paying for the stuff long as its top quality.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive wanted to grow white russian from the start but i ended up doing dutch passion white widow the first time. then i wanted to try wr but ended up going for ss bubblegum and this run i got the ww back to see the difference in coco and air pots compared to what i had out of soil. i got some barneys bc on the go this time too and im having a few problems with it so i doubt ill do that strain again. does wr give better yeilds than some of the clone onlys ive heared about?
> 
> after hearing what you've said about it wr is deffinately going to be my next grow. ill just run a de-humidifier in the room i think just to be safe


yes mate the yield is deffo better but the smell isn't there straight off the bat like the clone onlys. I'd describe it as a cash cropper mate yields massively and is very potent and easy to grow, I really liked the smoke had a sweet taste about it that only got better with a short cure a week or 2 i think but that was just my percy, I didn't have any probs shifting it and will be doing it again just for the weight. In the same tent I grew the WR in I also had livers/blues and physco and although they both came close to the yield they took up alot more room so overall there's no doubt in my mind the WR will out yield the clone onlys but not a plant vs plant side by side it would have to be over an area because if your just going to grow a couple under a 600 you could get the same yield out of the clone onlys but if your looking to do a few and space is money russian is the way to go. I pulled 6 1/2 oz off my livers and 5 1/2 off the physco with 4 under a 600 but the other 2 under the same light were crappy bluegum plants and they had no braching and took up very little space so the clone only had most of the light to themselves if there were four clone onlys under that same light things would have been very tight and the yield per plant would have been lower!!! With the WR I could have easily put four under that light I think I had 6 under the light next to them and all them yielded well in there given space and were comfortable hence the higher yield mate. quantity with some quality =WR, quality with some quantity = clone onlys in my eyes. so if your only doing a few stick with the clone onlys if your in it for some weight WR is a great cash cropper.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

Dragon what do you pull off them WR's mate?......with what veg etc?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

kanx said:


> Indeed different strokes for different boats, what works best for you is whats best for you.
> 
> Ofc when it comes to (real)mates etc the price wont be affected much by the cure , there still getting mates rate's so they can do whit it what they please, all down to the people you know tho. Its only a special crowd that tend to pay £250+ and they got the money not to complain, these guys could piss £100's on a night out during the week and think nothing of it , if they got money to burn , i'd be more than happy to burn it for them ^^
> 
> There the type who just want top quality product without any hassle , as they have to much to loose if something went wrong with a grow in there home, so they dont mind paying for the stuff long as its top quality.


That's it mate I don't have the people to sell to like that, up until recently my biggest prob was that I had always dealt with the people at the top of the ladder and not the guys doing the little bits at the bottom run. And as everyone know's the further up the ladder you are the cheaper things are, My first crop I broke it down and sold it in several lumps otherwise I would have had to have shifted it to someone at the top who's only going to pay top run prices or to friends and their friends etc and I didn't fancy that either! I've settled somewhere in the middle now bumping it on to a local dealer, got a few options but likr the price and ease of dealing with the nobodys.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dragon what do you pull off them WR's mate?......with what veg etc?


I didn't weigh them as a whole mate had to have been over 20oz as I sold nearly all of it, sambo had a couple of ounces and I was smoking quiet alot of it, not too mention I lost a good couple of oz due to bud rot, but my best guess would be about the 25oz mark due to what I sold and gave away and like I said I smoked a bit of it myself mate, that 25 oz guess is on the low side aswell mate. I was running two 600's side by side and the WR pissed over the clones for weight and I'm sure I chopped them a week early due to the mould moving in because of the size of the buds. They were grown in soil aswell mate no boosters or fuck all bust bio-bizz grow,bloom and topmax. 
I didn't take any pics but I made a little movie on my iphone and emailed it sambo to show him what was happening and he saw them himself so if you have any doubts ask him mate I had the misses hold the phone whilst I comapred them to my forearm and showed him how I couldn't get my fingers around the colas using both hands. 
I vegged them for about 2wks under a 600 and then a weak in the greenhouse but the weather was shit so put them back under the 600 for a week and then flipped them, so about a months veg from seed but one week of that was under grey sky's and drizzle with cold temps so not a good week, but they were troopers there wasn't any adjustment time they just kept going although they did slow down in the green house which is why they were brought back in.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

No doubts mate just askin........how many WR's did you do under the 1200w an what size pots for the 25oz? the G13 i did sounds simular growth an structure wise an ive always wonded if id a pulled the same off 2 or 3 instead of the 1 with the 600w to its self.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> yes mate the yield is deffo better but the smell isn't there straight off the bat like the clone onlys. I'd describe it as a cash cropper mate yields massively and is very potent and easy to grow, I really liked the smoke had a sweet taste about it that only got better with a short cure a week or 2 i think but that was just my percy, I didn't have any probs shifting it and will be doing it again just for the weight. In the same tent I grew the WR in I also had livers/blues and physco and although they both came close to the yield they took up alot more room so overall there's no doubt in my mind the WR will out yield the clone onlys but not a plant vs plant side by side it would have to be over an area because if your just going to grow a couple under a 600 you could get the same yield out of the clone onlys but if your looking to do a few and space is money russian is the way to go. I pulled 6 1/2 oz off my livers and 5 1/2 off the physco with 4 under a 600 but the other 2 under the same light were crappy bluegum plants and they had no braching and took up very little space so the clone only had most of the light to themselves if there were four clone onlys under that same light things would have been very tight and the yield per plant would have been lower!!! With the WR I could have easily put four under that light I think I had 6 under the light next to them and all them yielded well in there given space and were comfortable hence the higher yield mate. quantity with some quality =WR, quality with some quantity = clone onlys in my eyes. so if your only doing a few stick with the clone onlys if your in it for some weight WR is a great cash cropper.


how many do you think i should put under 2x 600w lights in a 2.4x1.2 tent? i want something good to smoke that can give me enough to last till the next crop. i used to have a 1.2x1.2 and got 8oz off each grow but after giving half to a mate that puts the cash in my 4oz is only lasting me around a month


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No doubts mate just askin........how many WR's did you do under the 1200w an what size pots for the 25oz? the G13 i did sounds simular growth an structure wise an ive always wonded if id a pulled the same off 2 or 3 instead of the 1 with the 600w to its self.



I grew them out under 1x600w hps mate they were in a 2.4 tent I had the russians on one side and the clone only's with 2 crappy blue gums under the other the 600, they were all in 3gal pots mate with soil and yeah your g13 did look a little similar the only real difference was that the WR branches didn't lean out as much they tended to stand up a little straighter. in a 1.2m2 area you could easily get 4 in there and anything less than about the 20mark would be a dissapointment with that much space to themselves, you never know I could have got lucky but I highly doubt it with them all being pretty much the same mate, I'm that confident that my next seed order will be the WR again and I'll sort a camera out and get some pics up when the time comes, I really should have done it by now but I'm a prehistoric caveman and using the laptop poses enough probs without trying to get technical about it lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 18, 2012)

DST said:


> So reading through it seems as though not many UK'ers cure their bud. I have to say, I couldn't put it out the door without a cure. 1/ Better taste, 2/ Better High 3/ Stronger and 4/ Better reuptation for your gear......
> 
> I understand peoples theories about getting in the dinero asap, but I would have thought you could increase this by putting out increased quality? (perhaps the additional weeks just do not compensate for the additional revenue)......
> 
> One of the best growers I know in Scotland grows weed that you would struggle to find a sugar leaf on when you bought it, it has been so well cured and manicured. So it can be done me thinks.



Their fucking heathens around here they don't care what it tastes like or if it's dry even just as long as it gets them stoned so it's just the growers who benefit from cured buds


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I grew them out under 1x600w hps mate they were in a 2.4 tent I had the russians on one side and the clone only's with 2 crappy blue gums under the other the 600, they were all in 3gal pots mate with soil and yeah your g13 did look a little similar the only real difference was that the WR branches didn't lean out as much they tended to stand up a little straighter. in a 1.2m2 area you could easily get 4 in there and anything less than about the 20mark would be a dissapointment with that much space to themselves, you never know I could have got lucky but I highly doubt it with them all being pretty much the same mate, I'm that confident that my next seed order will be the WR again and I'll sort a camera out and get some pics up when the time comes, I really should have done it by now but I'm a prehistoric caveman and using the laptop poses enough probs without trying to get technical about it lol


when will your next grow be? ill be ordering more seeds the end of august


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how many do you think i should put under 2x 600w lights in a 2.4x1.2 tent? i want something good to smoke that can give me enough to last till the next crop. i used to have a 1.2x1.2 and got 8oz off each grow but after giving half to a mate that puts the cash in my 4oz is only lasting me around a month


I'd buy 2x6packs of fems and put them all in mate 6 under each light that way you can pick your favs and if they all turn out to be good as long as you don't veg them too long they should all be good in there. Also 8oz a light mate? you should piss all over that 16oz a light with that strain would be low as long as you know what your doing. When I grew them out mate I was growing them in a concrete shed that had humidity probs a bout of bugs and temps that changed daily and it was still piss easy to pull good weight out of them, honestly mate I'd call them a beginners strain just because of how they produce in crappy conditions, If your setup is even half decent 8oz a light will become nothing but a bad memory. Also reguarding their feeding levels I fed them low all the way through and the only thing I changed was the ph levels each feed Ilike to vary my levels as I believe plants will take up different nutes at different ph levels.
No skill involved 1full syringe of grow, 2full syringes of bloom and 2full syringes of topmax with a slightly different ph level each feed, for example ph6.0 next feed ph6.2 next feed ph 6.4 next feed ph6.6-7 and then start to lower the ph next feed ph6.5 next feed ph6.3 and the 6.0 on the next and then start over working my up and then back down again, truth is I don't even stick to those numbers aslong as it's pretty close


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I grew them out under 1x600w hps mate they were in a 2.4 tent I had the russians on one side and the clone only's with 2 crappy blue gums under the other the 600, they were all in 3gal pots mate with soil and yeah your g13 did look a little similar the only real difference was that the WR branches didn't lean out as much they tended to stand up a little straighter. in a 1.2m2 area you could easily get 4 in there and anything less than about the 20mark would be a dissapointment with that much space to themselves, you never know I could have got lucky but I highly doubt it with them all being pretty much the same mate, I'm that confident that my next seed order will be the WR again and I'll sort a camera out and get some pics up when the time comes, I really should have done it by now but I'm a prehistoric caveman and using the laptop poses enough probs without trying to get technical about it lol


My space is shitty size like 1.1 x 0.7m so id probs get 2 or 3 at a push in there was just wonderin if i could beat my 13 oz with the WR in there, i got 11 oz from 2 blue cheese from seed an they was big filled the space but spaced out branchin like you said so if i could fit 3 WR in there an they yield 6+ each id be way other my best , so how many did you do under the 600w lol still ant told me mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> when will your next grow be? ill be ordering more seeds the end of august


I have a grow on at the mo mate (clone onlys) but have some seedlings on the go aswell sensi super skunk and positronics AK47 x critical mass. Will prob be about 2months til I order in the WR, could be a lot sooner it depends on how these get on if their not up to scratch I'll bin them and make another seed order. 5 outta 5 of the ak47 x germed but only 3 of the super skunk germed so with only 8 plants their chances aren't good, serious seeds is the only seeds I've had where nearly all have made it til the end, the other seed strains I've grown out have been butchered and I've only been left with one or 2 at the end.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My space is shitty size like 1.1 x 0.7m so id probs get 2 or 3 at a push in there was just wonderin if i could beat my 13 oz with the WR in there, i got 11 oz from 2 blue cheese from seed an they was big filled the space but spaced out branchin like you said so if i could fit 3 WR in there an they yield 6+ each id be way other my best , so how many did you do under the 600w lol still ant told me mate?


lol soz mate I put 6 into a 1.2m area and they did well in there, in your size mate I'd try for 4 and see how that goes, a little pruning on the bottom to remove the odd little weak branches you get and they should be fine in that size area, I can't see you pulling less than 4 a piece mate, I imagine the cola's on them alone would weigh about 2oz each without the surrounding buds, also the leaves have a sativa appearance to them that allows alot of light down through the canopy and they're far from bushy plants allowing them a smaller footprint.


----------



## jafooli (Jun 18, 2012)

good evening guys and girls. how has your day been so far


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol soz mate I put 6 into a 1.2m area and they did well in there, in your size mate I'd try for 4 and see how that goes, a little pruning on the bottom to remove the odd little weak branches you get and they should be fine in that size area, I can't see you pulling less than 4 a piece mate, I imagine the cola's on them alone would weigh about 2oz each without the surrounding buds, also the leaves have a sativa appearance to them that allows alot of light down through the canopy and they're far from bushy plants allowing them a smaller footprint.


Defo a thought for the future mate thanks for the info and if you like to try different seeds now an again try Barneys G13 haze (f) they grow huge buds are pretty short plants an the smoke wernt half bad either nice an strong, they do pretty good in numbers too, ghb did a few an yielded good from them.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Defo a thought for the future mate thanks for the info and if you like to try different seeds now an again try Barneys G13 haze (f) they grow huge buds are pretty short plants an the smoke wernt half bad either nice an strong, they do pretty good in numbers too, ghb did a few an yielded good from them.


cheers mate but to be honest I can't see me growing out many more seed strains, I have the exo, pysco, and livers and now i'm just looking for something easy to grow that doesn't need tying or propping up as I'm not in a tent anymore and can't have lines for support everywhere, I'm thinking a sog with the clone onlys and small heavy producers next to them just for the ease of it and the WR seems like it will fit bill perfectly with them no stretching too much, I use air cooled hoods (power plant) and like to keep the light foot print just above the plants so an even canopy is a must for me now, If I didn't love the taste and saleabilty of the clone onlys they would already be gone by now but what can ya do? I'm in love with the livers and the exo n physco are just the cherry on top. If I had a bigger setup and it was strictly about the money they'd probably already be gone with the exception of the livers that yields very well just needs a lot of support especially at the end of flower.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I have a grow on at the mo mate (clone onlys) but have some seedlings on the go aswell sensi super skunk and positronics AK47 x critical mass. Will prob be about 2months til I order in the WR, could be a lot sooner it depends on how these get on if their not up to scratch I'll bin them and make another seed order. 5 outta 5 of the ak47 x germed but only 3 of the super skunk germed so with only 8 plants their chances aren't good, serious seeds is the only seeds I've had where nearly all have made it til the end, the other seed strains I've grown out have been butchered and I've only been left with one or 2 at the end.


i got the white widow knowing they would be a low producer but its my favorite strain that ive tried to date and it said they where easy to grow. i had the bubblegum from serious seeds. i wasnt too impressed with them. 9 out of 11 gremed but i did have 5 females out of them. i never cure anything cos ive always smoked it too quick lol
when ever i come to order seeds white russian fems have always been out of stock


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got the white widow knowing they would be a low producer but its my favorite strain that ive tried to date and it said they where easy to grow. i had the bubblegum from serious seeds. i wasnt too impressed with them. 9 out of 11 gremed but i did have 5 females out of them. i never cure anything cos ive always smoked it too quick lol
> when ever i come to order seeds white russian fems have always been out of stock


It's all down to preference mate and if your the one smoking it you gotta go with what you like, I haven't run any of the strains you mentioned above I've smoked a bit of ss bubblegum but you have to go on a pheno hunt for a keeper and as much as I've a had nice sweet tasting bb it's lacked potency and the other example of it I had, had the strength but not the flavour and fuck curing for weeks on end. I was having to keep an eye out for the WR for weeks before it came back into stock and I'll be doing the same again I'll oreder them when there back in stock so as that they're waiting for when I want to germ them, I've noticed they're out of stock all the time but surely that's a good sign as others are recognising the quality, also serious seeds built there reputation on 5 strains which they have been working with for years!!!!!! It's only recently they took over magus genetics and added a load of other strains to there inventory. I won't be trying any of them out as like to stick to what I know and the time proven strains offer the best odds for me mate, I gambled this time with the AK47 x critical mass and the sensi seeds super skunk as a one off I picked one strain and sambo chose the other as I would have taken an eternity to choose also WR was out of stock then too and I was getting imaptient and like to have a fall back plan just incase something were to wrong like this time for instance. I done my back in really bad and lost my clone only's so even though they're late in flower I'm gonna take a few snips and if they don't work out i'll chop the lot and lose a crop and put them in to reveg as I'd rather lose a crop than my strains and the seed strains will get a run then to fill the gap and help keep the times down between choping.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope the bc iv goy is a keeper


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Hope the bc iv goy is a keeper


Is it a clone mate or just a single seed?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate but to be honest I can't see me growing out many more seed strains, I have the exo, pysco, and livers and now i'm just looking for something easy to grow that doesn't need tying or propping up as I'm not in a tent anymore and can't have lines for support everywhere, I'm thinking a sog with the clone onlys and small heavy producers next to them just for the ease of it and the WR seems like it will fit bill perfectly with them no stretching too much, I use air cooled hoods (power plant) and like to keep the light foot print just above the plants so an even canopy is a must for me now, If I didn't love the taste and saleabilty of the clone onlys they would already be gone by now but what can ya do? I'm in love with the livers and the exo n physco are just the cherry on top. If I had a bigger setup and it was strictly about the money they'd probably already be gone with the exception of the livers that yields very well just needs a lot of support especially at the end of flower.


Dint need any support the g13 mate only thing i did was put a couple of tie raps around 2 of the side colas and tied um to the main stem just to bring them a little closer in good strong branchin on it, i see where your comin from mate with the WR like you said for the ease an why bother with owt else when you got the 3 C's lol...... im a livers lover to lol been tokin the stuff years now was the 1st propa weed i smoked at like 15 was all soap bar before that so over 10 years easy always called it blues tho mate. i love that psycho now aswell thanks to ol sambo its a lot better for bed time knocks you out kinda buzz the blues is abit racey what do you think? exo is lovely but prefer the other 2.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

o ye ha ha i got a wee text off silly billy at 3 in morning lol hes well i think pmsl


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Is it a clone mate or just a single seed?


got three diff seeds on the go seeds off a fairy off here lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dint need any support the g13 mate only thing i did was put a couple of tie raps around 2 of the side colas and tied um to the main stem just to bring them a little closer in good strong branchin on it, i see where your comin from mate with the WR like you said for the ease an why bother with owt else when you got the 3 C's lol...... im a livers lover to lol been tokin the stuff years now was the 1st propa weed i smoked at like 15 was all soap bar before that so over 10 years easy always called it blues tho mate. i love that psycho now aswell thanks to ol sambo its a lot better for bed time knocks you out kinda buzz the blues is abit racey what do you think? exo is lovely but prefer the other 2.


good stuff mate it's good to hear it didn't need any help being supported, could be in a line up in the future but won't be for awhile yet.
I'm the same mate love the blue's (my fav strain) and highly rate the psycho aswell for a bed time smoke. I agree with the exo it's a very strong strain but doesn't have the flavours of the others. I find the blues a great smoke for all occasions and helps you keep that little bit of get up and go that the others demolish lol racey is one way to describe it I suppose I've been reffering to it as my happy weed as it always seems to put a smile on my face and brightens my day up, your a lucky fucker having that on regular from 15, we were getting all sorts down here some great stuff and then some absolute shite. the solid got phased out early on and we had a little while of getting good hashes but that didn't last before the shitty soap with the same names moved in to take it's place. It's pretty sad down here most here afghan etc and think it's pollem when really it's just soap bar lol Iwas lucky enough to be able to get good high grade whilst most were still smoking soap bar and thinking it was great. Back to the original statement couldn't agree more I much prefer the other 2 and idolise the blues lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> got three diff seeds on the go seeds off a fairy off here lol


Might want to get a back up plan just in case mate 3seeds isn't the best of odds, not saying you won't find anything but I wouldn't even attempt to find a keeper out of 3 seeds unless they were running alongside some others just for safety's sake. eitherway though mate best of luck with it, are they femmed? If not your chances just got chopped in half.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there a doctor in the house?
how do all?
been on a researching few days. alot reading and a headache later i think im sussed me plant problem out.
apparently led growing ya plants crave iron? who wood off thought it? well not me anyways.
i pulled 3 my sickest leaves off and bout throw pics off em up here.
if any yous got idea wot could b do please jump in, good have a different view.
im gunna order tomoz cal-mag stuff, ripen, iron feed and some alg emac bio bizz and some zinc stuff to make sure dont have a nute def again
the leaves do look rough but 90 per cent fine seems got it in time. think it a zinc, iron def and a phos over load.
i was silly went with a chart shedule instead going with keep going by plant signs(being lazy really again) and since then had few snags but week 3 flower under led ment b a start problems anyways with zinc and iron defs.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

Just realised it's ten past eight and I should have been cracking on at seven, only took 2 of those vals and been feeling all floaty and relaxed, should only take me half hour to do me chores so if you don't hear back from me today ya know I've curled up and gone to sleep under the plants lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> good stuff mate it's good to hear it didn't need any help being supported, could be in a line up in the future but won't be for awhile yet.
> I'm the same mate love the blue's (my fav strain) and highly rate the psycho aswell for a bed time smoke. I agree with the exo it's a very strong strain but doesn't have the flavours of the others. I find the blues a great smoke for all occasions and helps you keep that little bit of get up and go that the others demolish lol racey is one way to describe it I suppose I've been reffering to it as my happy weed as it always seems to put a smile on my face and brightens my day up, your a lucky fucker having that on regular from 15, we were getting all sorts down here some great stuff and then some absolute shite. the solid got phased out early on and we had a little while of getting good hashes but that didn't last before the shitty soap with the same names moved in to take it's place. It's pretty sad down here most here afghan etc and think it's pollem when really it's just soap bar lol Iwas lucky enough to be able to get good high grade whilst most were still smoking soap bar and thinking it was great. Back to the original statement couldn't agree more I much prefer the other 2 and idolise the blues lol


That bollox soap bar still go's round here the stuffs shite mate. yeh 15 an a few of my older mates had been smokin it a few years its all you could get in sheffield for a while or all you wanted peeps would turn there nose up at owt else so yeh weve been spoilt in sheff been smokin blues for years and tbh took it for granted cos it was on tap an thought all weed was same used to always wonder why peeps would come from all over for it an pay way more then our cheap prices you can still get a decent oz of blues for 160.
Doesnt give me the racey high no more kinda used to it but your 1st time i could see you desribin it like that, more like you said mate wakes you up wanna do somethin kinda weed i did think it was a low yielder till the last 1 i did an got 5oz did abit of LST on it and it worked wonders was 2oz a plant before that.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?
> how do all?
> been on a researching few days. alot reading and a headache later i think im sussed me plant problem out.
> apparently led growing ya plants crave iron? who wood off thought it? well not me anyways.
> ...


Cant help you mate hope the new stuff sorts it out for ya tho!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

Wot not to do to ya much loved plants


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

WTF happened to the others you get hand shy? lmao!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah u noticed. didnt want get peeps jealous by my sexy hands haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

Your hands? thought they was the mrs's mate haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

ya great plum haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2012)

good hash is gooooood lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> good hash is gooooood lol


Looks very nice m8, fuck I love me good hash, what alls there anyway?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

hey maddod give me some info on the bc again plz mate


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

dod ha ha im stoned got more stash


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> good hash is gooooood lol


Your gunna have to get me some of that geezer.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> Wot not to do to ya much loved plants
> View attachment 2217940View attachment 2217941View attachment 2217942View attachment 2217943View attachment 2217944


i just googled zinc def mate and a few of the pics looked like that.
i got up a pic of pukka's leaf chart and it says phosphorus def so i dont know what 1 lol


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2012)

I know of 2 commercial growers in Scotland off the top of my head that cure. In fact one that recently bought quite a large order from a certain website, grows in warehouse size set ups, and you would be lucky (or unlucky) to find a single sugar leaf on his bud they are that well manicured and cured to boot. So yes, commercial growers certainly do cure weed.

I cure large amounts of weed at a time, no problem. It's a practice that you should try. It will only increase the value of your product. My 2 cents.




unlucky said:


> im sorry DST but there is not one commercial grower who cure's there buds to sell on...its all high risk and needs to be gone as soon as its dry, i can get shut of mine as soon as its down(not dry) yes less money but its gone....
> 
> your right in saying it smokes better and taste better, but commercial growers don't grow for connoisseurs fact, thats left to the one's who have small grows on the go and don't have k's just sitting in jarrs


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah could b a few things. i guess trial and error time again


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

bc was a gift of a mate of mine. no history no idea just that they stink man wen flowering


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your gunna have to get me some of that geezer.


have you grown blue cheese in coco? if you did what type of feeding did you give them?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you grown blue cheese in coco? if you did what type of feeding did you give them?


Yeh i did 2 bigbhudda blue cheese and ive done a nice cut of it aswell, i used the canna an hand water mate.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh i did 2 bigbhudda blue cheese and ive done a nice cut of it aswell, i used the canna an hand water mate.


nice pic. where they heavy feeders mate? i cant seem to get it right with mine lol. i got barneys farm ones tho but im sure they are quite similar.
i got 1 in soil and the rest in coco and im only having trouble with the coco lot. ive just started giving them some calcium and magnesium to see if that helps


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

i see there is a doc in the house, lurking haha
how r ya skunkdoc?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2012)

looks nice that blue cheese m8 .. looks quite like the ugorg blues i have at the moment, both skunk1 heavy .. pics at 7 weeks

 

peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i see there is a doc in the house, lurking haha
> how r ya skunkdoc?


Hey m8 how's tricks


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> nice pic. where they heavy feeders mate? i cant seem to get it right with mine lol. i got barneys farm ones tho but im sure they are quite similar.
> i got 1 in soil and the rest in coco and im only having trouble with the coco lot. ive just started giving them some calcium and magnesium to see if that helps


Cheers mate, no the 2 phenos i got wernt heavy feaders, whats up with the coco 1s mate? that calmag is a must if ya waters crap in coco should help if thats the case i got some deff my 1st run early flower got the calmag started at 1/4 strength an it cleared up so now i use every grow at that rate so you wanna try that 1st mate you might only need a little to get you where you wanna be.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

have you any pics mate,howmany did ya get and how many have you cracked and phemo type mate lol sorry if youdont want to answer?(mad dag)lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

good cheers doc, just searching net looking at plant defs.
pin tail on donkey type thing haha
nice pics dude and to pukka nice pics also.
mrt u having lil trouble also on the bc? much damage?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> have you any pics mate,howmany did ya get and how many have you cracked and phemo type mate lol sorry if youdont want to answer?


i myself cracked 7 pips. two i gave away young.
4 girls 1 boy.
all seem slim leafed simular n smelly bushy plants. late slowing sex tho i thought.
loved being topped and supercropped,recovered quick.
think poss from big budha? but guess really?
u having probs with it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> looks nice that blue cheese m8 .. looks quite like the ugorg blues i have at the moment, both skunk1 heavy .. pics at 7 weeks
> 
> View attachment 2218074 View attachment 2218072View attachment 2218075View attachment 2218076View attachment 2218079
> 
> peace


Yeh can see does look abit the same mate.. nice plants in your pics looks like a good yielder.



mad dog bark said:


> good cheers doc, just searching net looking at plant defs.
> pin tail on donkey type thing haha
> nice pics dude and to pukka nice pics also.
> mrt u having lil trouble also on the bc? much damage?


Cheers matey!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers mate, no the 2 phenos i got wernt heavy feaders, whats up with the coco 1s mate? that calmag is a must if ya waters crap in coco should help if thats the case i got some deff my 1st run early flower got the calmag started at 1/4 strength an it cleared up so now i use every grow at that rate so you wanna try that 1st mate you might only need a little to get you where you wanna be.


cheers mate. it said on the bottle to give 1 to 2ml per L so i gave it 2 and im bringing it down a bit now. i read something about giving it a good dose at first and then reducing it but i might have over done it a bit. was your bc a good yeilder?

im going through 40L of water every watering now. im working out that my 1L of A+B are going to run out before the end of the grow and my 250ml boost isnt going to last 2 weeks lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> good cheers doc, just searching net looking at plant defs.
> pin tail on donkey type thing haha
> nice pics dude and to pukka nice pics also.
> mrt u having lil trouble also on the bc? much damage?


i had a bit of mag def in veg, when i flipped them to 12/12 i gave them a full dose of cal and mag but i think they need less in veg? i might have over done it a touch cos im seeing a yellowing coming through on the top fan leaves now but they look like shit loads of tiny spots


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 18, 2012)

not mite damage?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not mite damage?


i dont think so mate. i couldnt see any. i hope not anyway. i havent seen anymore of those fly things after i killed the few that came out of the soil


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody suggest a a tidy 2mx2mx2m tent ? are the cheap 1s on ebay any good ? thanks .


----------



## jafooli (Jun 18, 2012)

hi guys. if the same strain plant is growing side by side. one plant its leaves are nice shape but the second one to new growth leaves are some what deformed ie the leaves normal on one side but not fully developed on the other half ?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2012)

the blues looks ok m8 .. im impressed how all 5 females i have a very similar strong ribena berry type smell 
and similar growth shape etc , the breeder got something right for sure
they are at 9 weeks now, all have the stacking calyx , they are average yielders m8 , average resin for a skunk type strain
it mostly about the smell n flavour i think with this one .. the nlxbb i have will smash the blues for yield not sure if i will keep the blues or not yet

peace m8


----------



## jafooli (Jun 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Anybody suggest a a tidy 2mx2mx2m tent ? are the cheap 1s on ebay any good ? thanks .


you buy cheap you get cheap. had a mate who got one from ebay a while ago. i was not impressed with the overall quality


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. it said on the bottle to give 1 to 2ml per L so i gave it 2 and im bringing it down a bit now. i read something about giving it a good dose at first and then reducing it but i might have over done it a bit. was your bc a good yeilder?
> 
> im going through 40L of water every watering now. im working out that my 1L of A+B are going to run out before the end of the grow and my 250ml boost isnt going to last 2 weeks lol


Yeh they wernt bad did have a 4-5week veg an a 600w between um though got 6oz from the 1 in the front 5oz from the back 1.

Mate the boost goes a lot further if you use as a foliar spray an works good, mix it half strength an do every other day, but you wanna stop towards the end of flower cos can increase ya chances of mold with wet buds i think. a 1ltr mix was lastin me a week for the 3 plants so 2ml a week instead of around 84ml a week if i added it to the feed, the 250 bottle lasted me the hole grow an had loads left so used it to flush the last week.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 18, 2012)

What was wrong with it for you to say you wernt impressed ?


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Anybody suggest a a tidy 2mx2mx2m tent ? are the cheap 1s on ebay any good ? thanks .


some millar but they do the same job,mine£130 hydrolab,more vents pockets access zip windows.mates bacic£50 same job,and mine better zips,good thing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

....................


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What was wrong with it for you to say you wernt impressed ?


i got a cheep version of the secret jardin 1.2m tent and it only lasted me 6 months. the zip ripped away from the tent. i emailed the seller and they said it didnt have a warentee but if i had the dr version i could have had a year. i got a dr now, its only been up just over a week but i noticed its better quality. you get more inlet/outlet holes and they got double vent covers to help stop light


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh they wernt bad did have a 4-5week veg an a 600w between um though got 6oz from the 1 in the front 5oz from the back 1.
> 
> Mate the boost goes a lot further if you use as a foliar spray an works good, mix it half strength an do every other day, but you wanna stop towards the end of flower cos can increase ya chances of mold with wet buds i think. a 1ltr mix was lastin me a week for the 3 plants so 2ml a week instead of around 84ml a week if i added it to the feed, the 250 bottle lasted me the hole grow an had loads left so used it to flush the last week.


cheers for that tip mate. ill just spray the fan leaves and avoid the bud if i can help it. if theres loads left at the end i can add it to the feed then. i was planning on feeding some of these right upto the end and trying that ripen on a different one to see what the differences will be


----------



## baklawa (Jun 18, 2012)

No weed, and I've just run out of chocolate. Life is not worth staying awake for tonight, but of course I can't sleep. I feel a movie moment coming on... Nite all =)


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 18, 2012)

if anyone wants to get rid one let me now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for that tip mate. ill just spray the fan leaves and avoid the bud if i can help it. if theres loads left at the end i can add it to the feed then. i was planning on feeding some of these right upto the end and trying that ripen on a different one to see what the differences will be


No worries mate let me no how ya get on, will be good to here the differences if any.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No worries mate let me no how ya get on, will be good to here the differences if any.


yeah will do mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2012)

pukka bud said:


> ....................


fuk me a triffids walking thru the door
+rep


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

Haaha................hows it goin mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haaha................hows it goin mate?


orite man,legs giving me shit atm but yeh all good other than that,stil wounded about the phone,what a fucking moron i am 
me clones been down a week in flower, well happy with them, looking forward o the phsyco never had it b4

U?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 18, 2012)

All good cheers mate............you'l be happy with that psycho its some top strain!


----------



## kanx (Jun 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ....................


Fuk me shes a chunky bitch!!!

What kinda lighting you got on that and what ya expecting?.If that shit is dense , I'd say atleast close to a half pound.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2012)

sorry boys i passed out bout 8pm and only just woke up lol

the hash in the pics was yellow pollen, maroc pollen, lil bit of charas, proper gold seal and something else i cant remember am still feeling wrecked lol

pukka u ever wont some just give me ring/txt n ill sort it for ya m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mornin lads nice and sunny down here today


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry boys i passed out bout 8pm and only just woke up lol
> 
> the hash in the pics was yellow pollen, maroc pollen, lil bit of charas, proper gold seal and something else i cant remember am still feeling wrecked lol
> 
> pukka u ever wont some just give me ring/txt n ill sort it for ya m8.


Yeah m8, I tried a few off them, not reli so much into the soft stuff u roll but I love that yellow pollen, goina have to get mysel a wee bit


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

morning one and all.
how the devil r we today?
few pics. if u can spot a def in leaves please shout me. im ordering a bucket load goodies tonight and if u can think off any product to help please do pipe in
the better off my bcs

bc groupy love

oh dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
slow recovering bc, got beaten by mites and the plant care product messed up the plant and caused a big old lock out

mrs rom x br

exo x br. since been in flower and mite treated had nothing but trouble with this. y the feck it all yellow now and lossing leaves??????????????????????????


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

gave them all a super flush yeasterday and afterwards i gave them some plant recovery shite. it has cal mag, iron in it so hope helps


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds like you added the right thing already MDB. MJ plants in general are Mg whores. It's the Mg that enables plants to use Nitrogen, which in turn keeps the leaves green and enables growth as you know.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

its only small doses of the good stuff in the plant recovery i think so will boost the old stock still.
any good organic things to get the cal, mag and iron n zinc? something all in one b easier as im a lazy man
heard that iron is ment b very important growing with led?something doo with hormones or way light get plants to grow? ment to show by mag and mang symtoms in def or something? haha i dunno really read so much info its turned me mind to mush ahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

also 3 eyes did u say u use the bat turd at same time as nutes? this not cause u lock outs? also u use the turd in veg also or just flowering? may gift myself to a lil i think


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Diatomeacious Earth, mix it in with your soil. I posted the properties on another thread....brb with that info.


mad dog bark said:


> its only small doses of the good stuff in the plant recovery i think so will boost the old stock still.
> any good organic things to get the cal, mag and iron n zinc? something all in one b easier as im a lazy man
> heard that iron is ment b very important growing with led?something doo with hormones or way light get plants to grow? ment to show by mag and mang symtoms in def or something? haha i dunno really read so much info its turned me mind to mush ahaha


----------



## delvite (Jun 19, 2012)

new video update in my thread.................check out the signature


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

There you go MDB, I get it from a UK supplier, link in post.



DST said:


> For Manganese and other micro elements I would suggest that you mix some DE (Diatomacious Earth) in with your soil/substrate. Here are the % of elements in DE:
> 
> Silicon Dioxide: 94.2%
> Titanium Dioxide: 0.2%
> ...


----------



## delvite (Jun 19, 2012)

yo DST quick question........................how much rep classes an mj expert?


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

I have no clue mate.......just a load of bullshitting I guess makes you an MJ expert, lol.


----------



## delvite (Jun 19, 2012)

DST said:


> I have no clue mate.......just a load of bullshitting I guess makes you an MJ expert, lol.


 lol, i like the cut of ur jibb


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

DST said:


> There you go MDB, I get it from a UK supplier, link in post.


cheers dst. u add that from day 1 in ya soil or wen u repot wen abit older?
which is the 1 u use as few on there site. guessing the basic none pest ones?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> its only small doses of the good stuff in the plant recovery i think so will boost the old stock still.
> any good organic things to get the cal, mag and iron n zinc? something all in one b easier as im a lazy man
> heard that iron is ment b very important growing with led?something doo with hormones or way light get plants to grow? ment to show by mag and mang symtoms in def or something? haha i dunno really read so much info its turned me mind to mush ahaha


that flora micro by ghe has quite a bit of that stuff in mate. i was reading something yesterday after pukka said about feeding boost through the leaves and it said too much N (i think it was N) can lock out mag at the root level and to feed through foliar misting. you'll have to be really carefull being that far into flowering tho mate


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

You certainly can add from day 1. I tend to sprinkle on top of the soil, but it can also be mixed into it. Looks like they have changed their website slightly, I get the one for Mammals, Feed and Pest control. I would suggest getting this one:
http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/"DiatomPure™"


mad dog bark said:


> cheers dst. u add that from day 1 in ya soil or wen u repot wen abit older?
> which is the 1 u use as few on there site. guessing the basic none pest ones?


as you can see, it can also be used as a soil conditioner


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ....................



OMG................. what is that lol  how long on veg and well done you .............


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

hello funky uk growers, hope we are all well and feeling good


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

i see w dragon was giving lots of info out for us all.....im thinking of growing the white russian some on 12/12 from seed to. I DEFO GIVE YOU REP AND THANKYOU .. .I bet del666666666666666666 as done it all ready and got 50 oz from one plant lol he he..... got to say i do love his pics of big buds and all the things he puts on them to 

i think w dragon should be a MOD


----------



## baklawa (Jun 19, 2012)

Dying. Food poisoning. Or maybe just poisoning. Dying. I want my mummy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning one and all.
> how the devil r we today?
> few pics. if u can spot a def in leaves please shout me. im ordering a bucket load goodies tonight and if u can think off any product to help please do pipe in
> View attachment 2218771View attachment 2218774View attachment 2218772View attachment 2218773the better off my bcs
> ...


mine had yellow leaves just about all way thru same mate,,dont wory about it just cut em of


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine had yellow leaves just about all way thru same mate,,dont wory about it just cut em of


i wouldnt even cut them off. if thier having too much of something or not enough, leave them take it out of the rest of the leaf. i just wait till they fall off and pick them out to stop them rotting by the stem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

if a leaf is more than 50% yellow and crisp it's just a drain on the plant, get em snipped off. some plants just burn through leaves leeching food out. give them a dose of extra veg nute or straight N if you have a bottle. batshit will also do the same.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i wouldnt even cut them off. if thier having too much of something or not enough, leave them take it out of the rest of the leaf. i just wait till they fall off and pick them out to stop them rotting by the stem


yeh iwas just about to say that the plant will put more effort into fixing the leaf that flowering,,if u take it off use a stanley blade and cut it flat to wer it joins the plant,then u dont need to worry about mould, fuk i just twist it til it comes off,mould??? no fear!LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Anybody suggest a a tidy 2mx2mx2m tent ? are the cheap 1s on ebay any good ? thanks .


They're all just as good/bad as each other nowadays.

Make sure it's got silver dimpled lining (not white plastic) along with metal corners and you're good to go.

Or just build one out of rough cut 2"x2" timber lengths,self tapping screws,a roll of light proof plastic,a staple gun and duct tape. All in less than £100!


----------



## baklawa (Jun 19, 2012)

So what happens to the tent and its contents when landlord/ family etc. come knocking? Always wondered. Not something that can fit under the bed like the rest of the crap I kick there in the event of an emergency visit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

big boxes and black bags, pots of Ona Gel and a frantic couple of hours  or get a lock on the door and tell them to mind their own.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

If you are worried, get one of the small tents, 60x60x140 in height. They fit into cupboards should you be getting visitors. And if your visitors want to start looking in cupboards then politely ask them to fuk off. In one of those tents you can fit 4x7-11litre pots which should yield you a decent amount per run (Assuming it's just for you).




baklawa said:


> So what happens to the tent and its contents when landlord/ family etc. come knocking? Always wondered. Not something that can fit under the bed like the rest of the crap I kick there in the event of an emergency visit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> So what happens to the tent and its contents when landlord/ family etc. come knocking? Always wondered. Not something that can fit under the bed like the rest of the crap I kick there in the event of an emergency visit.


Well if it's a proper tent designed to grow in then it's collapsible and you can pack it away with all equipment needed in less than 30 mins (2 people can do it in 10 mins).


If you build it yourself then it's not going anywhere for a good 3 months so you'd better make sure you don't have many visitors (like in the middle of the militant urban jungle!).


To be honest family can be worked around and where I come from landlords don't just come knocking (oooh the cheek!),they should arrange a mutually convenient time to visit the property if it's absolutely necessary which even then should be on very,very rare occasions (scheduled inspections,maintenance work). Other than than that landlords have pretty much no business coming to the property at all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

These "Roof Cubes" have been on the market for about a year now,ideal if you have an attic with enough clearance. 



I'm not sure what "advanced thinker thread" stitching is though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

ideal just to vent straight out the chimney stack too. clever. i'd still kingspan the roof just to be sure if you get plenty of those pesky pork choppers in the sky near you.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> So what happens to the tent and its contents when landlord/ family etc. come knocking? Always wondered. Not something that can fit under the bed like the rest of the crap I kick there in the event of an emergency visit.


mummy's room is a mess as she as left all her "toys out" and thats why my door as a lock on it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> mummy's room is a mess as she as left all her "toys out" and thats why my door as a lock on it lol


Touche!


----------



## baklawa (Jun 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> big boxes and black bags, pots of Ona Gel and a frantic couple of hours  or get a lock on the door and tell them to mind their own.


Does Ona gel really work?

If it weren't for the Brat I'd never open my door to anyone. Few weeks ago I freaked to see a cop-like figure at the door, and tried to persuade the Brat to play Hide-and-seek (instead of cheerfully unlocking and unbolting the door to total strangers like it normally does). Huddled together behind a curtain (to make the "game" more realistic to the Brat). The cop was just about to go away when, for reasons best known to itself, the Brat suddenly burst out from behind the curtain yodelling "ready or not, here I come!"

Luckily it wasn't a cop but I was too busy running screaming down the tunnels of my brain to actually listen to the dude so I have no idea what he wanted.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

snowing at my front door.....must be getting time to head back in the jungle, shut my self away sort me head out....lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Does Ona gel really work?
> 
> If it weren't for the Brat I'd never open my door to anyone. Few weeks ago I freaked to see a cop-like figure at the door, and tried to persuade the Brat to play Hide-and-seek (instead of cheerfully unlocking and unbolting the door to total strangers like it normally does). Huddled together behind a curtain (to make the "game" more realistic to the Brat). The cop was just about to go away when, for reasons best known to itself, the Brat suddenly burst out from behind the curtain yodelling "ready or not, here I come!"
> 
> Luckily it wasn't a cop but I was too busy running screaming down the tunnels of my brain to actually listen to the dude so I have no idea what he wanted.


That's funny! 

Ona Gel SAY'S it neutralises odour but it just masks them,very well I might add but masks them non the less.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Does Ona gel really work?
> 
> If it weren't for the Brat I'd never open my door to anyone. Few weeks ago I freaked to see a cop-like figure at the door, and tried to persuade the Brat to play Hide-and-seek (instead of cheerfully unlocking and unbolting the door to total strangers like it normally does). Huddled together behind a curtain (to make the "game" more realistic to the Brat). The cop was just about to go away when, for reasons best known to itself, the Brat suddenly burst out from behind the curtain yodelling "ready or not, here I come!"
> 
> Luckily it wasn't a cop but I was too busy running screaming down the tunnels of my brain to actually listen to the dude so I have no idea what he wanted.


if you was out in the streets and you got a wiff of ona, what will you think ? if your in the streets and you smell SHIT/ rotting FISH/paint/clean washing...on and on...better down this side of smells...but not fish flys and all that........he he sorry im going on and on hhhmmm im thinking fast to but not taking jack shit in..lol  hello by the way


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Touche!


lol .............


----------



## baklawa (Jun 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> mummy's room is a mess as she as left all her "toys out" and thats why my door as a lock on it lol


Nice one  I know the entire UK thread thinks that mummy has no toys (yeah Chedz, that one still rankles ), but I've just realized it would be the perfect way to disguise my vaporizer...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I've managed to get the new lab built to a half right standard over the last few days,it still needs some tape in a few places to seal the vacuum properly but it's good to go.





I can't take decent group shots any more because now there's so little space in the room I can't stand far enough back but at least it's been christened!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's funny!
> 
> Ona Gel SAY'S it neutralises odour but it just masks them,very well I might add but masks them non the less.


true theres very little other than a carbon filter will take smell and make it not smell. baklawwa, you could just get a mini fan/filter and have it running as a scrubber. i've got one for when i chop. much better than candles/airfreshener etc or you could spunk some cash on a ozone generator.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not sure what "advanced thinker thread" stitching is though!


I believe it could be bad editing.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 19, 2012)

kanx said:


> Fuk me shes a chunky bitch!!!
> 
> What kinda lighting you got on that and what ya expecting?.If that shit is dense , I'd say atleast close to a half pound.





unlucky said:


> OMG................. what is that lol  how long on veg and well done you .............


Cheers,...Its my old G13 haze again lol i loved that bitch......it was under my 600w hps dual spec, an i veged it for nearly 6 weeks, finished up bang on 3ft an i yielded over 9 oz all together, the pics a bit decievin the back lightin makes it look fatter was still big tho.













newuserlol said:


> sorry boys i passed out bout 8pm and only just woke up lol
> 
> the hash in the pics was yellow pollen, maroc pollen, lil bit of charas, proper gold seal and something else i cant remember am still feeling wrecked lol
> 
> pukka u ever wont some just give me ring/txt n ill sort it for ya m8.


As soon as my cash flows better ill take you up on that geezer, looks lovely!...........which do you like best outta the bunch mate? propa do a job on ya then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

shit pukka 6 week veg on a 600 bet that cost u a pretty penny on the old key metre lmao

now u got the worst part,,,drying the fucker lol wont dry qwik enough and when it does ur not 100%


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

ic3 i was doing that and ignoring till i noticed if carrys on this rate wont have any leaves and endless problems. need sort it more for future grows so dont run in to same prob again


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit pukka 6 week veg on a 600 bet that cost u a pretty penny on the old key metre lmao
> 
> now u got the worst part,,,drying the fucker lol wont dry qwik enough and when it does ur not 100%


I vegged it under 2 x 45w blue cfls mate swopped to hps a week before i flowered it, its long gone its the 1st plant i ever did.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 i was doing that and ignoring till i noticed if carrys on this rate wont have any leaves and endless problems. need sort it more for future grows so dont run in to same prob again


so u got down wats wrong then?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah it a cluster fuck off a few things. trial and error now really. no biggy really confident will sort it out.
just shame it the exo one, and shame the bigger bc slower at flowering after mite treated. but we liove n learn


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright gents, this is my first pop.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah it a cluster fuck off a few things. trial and error now really. no biggy really confident will sort it out.
> just shame it the exo one, and shame the bigger bc slower at flowering after mite treated. but we liove n learn


lol so how would u approach it??? i mean yellow could ust mean your not feeding em enough? so ly out ur diagnostic plans plz



Don Gin and Ton said:


> true theres very little other than a carbon filter will take smell and make it not smell. baklawwa, you could just get a mini fan/filter and have it running as a scrubber. i've got one for when i chop. much better than candles/airfreshener etc or you could spunk some cash on a ozone generator.


OBVIOUSLY u have never purchsed a GENUINE yankee candle mate they get rid of ANY smell spec the one with chutney it, no shit ther fucking awsome, 20 qwid each but hey its worth it!"



rbeez88 said:


> Alright gents, this is my first pop.


nice 1 are u related to chedder on here??? he cant rotae his photo's neither


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol no, I dont know who cheddar is, here are some better pics;


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol so how would u approach it??? i mean yellow could ust mean your not feeding em enough? so ly out ur diagnostic plans plz


1st im gunna prick all stems and then im gunna piss on them haha.
na i have already flushed and added cal,mag n iron which was in the plant revive stuff but only trace amounts. so will order cal mag, iron as in led alot peeps got iron defs and comes out like a mag def for some reason. no i ent feeding to little as i been biulding up and was perfect few weeks ago. had no extra green growth since then so n wont b needed to up yet.
so really i will go by signs. mr dst reccommended some other stuff i shall get in and also i will get more alg e mic biobiz as a micro nute n hormone n acid feed.
should b all golden to go from then in. if still got probs and i bin slowly building up then will no it an iron thingy and i will use some iron shit hahahahahahah also getting in ripen and bat turdlings haha
i ent fussed if these plants take a bashing as light still new and had rule out light distance etc etc last grow. it a long road but want to no for sure wot it is so wont happen again.
led is a whole different way growing and makes plants crave different shit at certain times


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

what u got growing ther and how many ect/.?


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi chaps i have a White Widow and it been flowering for 8 weeks now and last night ive noticed white furry stuff on some of the buds which is a bit worrying:scared:
its strange because my other plant is fine and doesnt have any on it.
plz help :tup:


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Alright gents, this is my first pop.
> View attachment 2219052View attachment 2219053View attachment 2219054View attachment 2219055View attachment 2219056View attachment 2219057View attachment 2219058View attachment 2219059View attachment 2219060View attachment 2219061View attachment 2219062View attachment 2219063View attachment 2219064View attachment 2219065View attachment 2219066View attachment 2219067View attachment 2219068View attachment 2219069View attachment 2219070


1st attempt u say? not a bad start at all geeza. have lil rep dude


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Hi chaps i have a White Widow and it been flowering for 8 weeks now and last night ive noticed white furry stuff on some of the buds which is a bit worrying:scared:
> its strange because my other plant is fine and doesnt have any on it.
> plz help :tup:


can u throw up a pic so we can b sure wot it is. at a guess sounds mouldy tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1st im gunna prick all stems and then im gunna piss on them haha.
> na i have already flushed and added cal,mag n iron which was in the plant revive stuff but only trace amounts. so will order cal mag, iron as in led alot peeps got iron defs and comes out like a mag def for some reason. no i ent feeding to little as i been biulding up and was perfect few weeks ago. had no extra green growth since then so n wont b needed to up yet.
> so really i will go by signs. mr dst reccommended some other stuff i shall get in and also i will get more alg e mic biobiz as a micro nute n hormone n acid feed.
> should b all golden to go from then in. if still got probs and i bin slowly building up then will no it an iron thingy and i will use some iron shit hahahahahahah also getting in ripen and bat turdlings haha
> ...


lol ur gunna sit in ur grow room with a micoscope on th leaves without mvoing for a few days??NERD lol

na i dont really get them issues,,get a few spekkles on the leaves or watever but lockouts abnd defs and heat issues and nuteburn ect ect ect ect ect


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what u got growing ther and how many ect/.?


I've got 6 Blue Cheese, all from rooted cuts, vegged them as soon as i got them under 600 w dual spec for 28 days.

Been on 12/12 for 54 days under the same light, I have 'FIM'd' them and tied them down also Scrogged them.


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> can u throw up a pic so we can b sure wot it is. at a guess sounds mouldy tho


no cant do pics but mould was my thought but its strange as my other 1 is fine. is there something i can do or is it f**ked?


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 1st attempt u say? not a bad start at all geeza. have lil rep dude


Nice one fella, yeah, it's my first attempt, I've kinda read into it for around a year before I actually started, hoping for atleast 4 oz per plant, they're all sitting in 15 ltr pots of Asda multi purpose since i transplanted them and Im feeding 1ltr of Dutch Pro everyday for flower, kinda fuzzed on how to harvest though, I reckon about 2 weeks left.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

is strange indeedy. but u no u dont wanna smoke mouldy weed? i wood remove any mould but b sure off wot it is before u go medievil on it.
have a look online on a search for cannabis mould pics and see if same as wot u have. let us no the outcome man


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is strange indeedy. but u no u dont wanna smoke mouldy weed? i wood remove any mould but b sure off wot it is before u go medievil on it.
> have a look online on a search for cannabis mould pics and see if same as wot u have. let us no the outcome man


cheers chap :tup:


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

go by trichs. they should b cloudy to amber in colour. if see through or clear then to early.
u may need buy a cheap jewery loupe to see them. they the crystals but under mag they appear and r mushroom kinda shape a pin with a fat head type style thingy


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> go by trichs. they should b cloudy to amber in colour. if see through or clear then to early.
> u may need buy a cheap jewery loupe to see them. they the crystals but under mag they appear and r mushroom kinda shape a pin with a fat head type style thingy


i forgot to say that on this mould or whatever it is there is trichs on it as i looked through my scope last night.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

i doubt ul get 60z per plant with 6 under a 600


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i doubt ul get 60z per plant with 6 under a 600


4 oz per plant, 6 plants, thats 24 oz bro.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> i forgot to say that on this mould or whatever it is there is trichs on it as i looked through my scope last night.


u sure ent a mega cluster trichs? think the destroyer strain gos mental on trichs. looks sporey.
dunno matey really but hope goes well. do u spray plants? that can cause rot late in flowering


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u sure ent a mega cluster trichs? think the destroyer strain gos mental on trichs. looks sporey.
> dunno matey really but hope goes well. do u spray plants? that can cause rot late in flowering


no dont spray them. it looks like spiders web but really white and when i get a bit on my finger its real sticky.


----------



## baklawa (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3 - inbox *waggling eyebrows seductively*

Waiting for my punch-bag to arrive. No proper beds, nowhere to dry laundry, no shower, no problem. But nothing to kick the shit out of at 3 a.m.? Problem.

Yorkie, loved the new tent. None of you boys are enterprising enough. One of you should offer a bespoke grow-room consultation and installation service. We could refer all newbies to you, and you could go along and tell them how to optimize their living space, what their options are, etc., and offer to install for them.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

noticed the new advertisements here? herbies and sea of seeds? how they manage to advertise here but bb cant??????
i perdict a riot haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> IC3 - inbox *waggling eyebrows seductively*
> 
> Waiting for my punch-bag to arrive. No proper beds, nowhere to dry laundry, no shower, no problem. But nothing to kick the shit out of at 3 a.m.? Problem.
> 
> Yorkie, loved the new tent. None of you boys are enterprising enough. One of you should offer a bespoke grow-room consultation and installation service. We could refer all newbies to you, and you could go along and tell them how to optimize their living space, what their options are, etc., and offer to install for them.


i have 3. i could sold u one me spares . doh


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> no dont spray them. it looks like spiders web but really white and when i get a bit on my finger its real sticky.


mites cause webs styles on plants. u see any white dots on leafs? also base plant deep inside r there few webs on bottom of main stalks?
mould or mites. but pic wood b the answer really soz


----------



## baklawa (Jun 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i have 3. i could sold u one me spares . doh


 But could u deliver for 5 quid, same day? It's an emergency.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 19, 2012)

out off weed n wanna hurt peeps is it? haha sounds like me
na i couldnt done all that soz i dont even drive haha. but could done it cheap. i won a couple off them haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2012)

howdy folks any 1 fancy a jagger bomb? cause i fuckin do lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 19, 2012)

i fancy a joint of blue cheese


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 19, 2012)

I just rolled up some cheese and cheesydick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

sambo pm matey,,wil have phone bak on a day or so so be same number


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Quiet tonight must be football on again lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Quiet tonight must be football on again lol


yeah watching the footy m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah watching the footy m8


sambo ya plum dont u reply to m messages U initated??? thats just plain IGNORANT! muggycunt


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo ya plum dont u reply to m messages U initated??? thats just plain IGNORANT! muggycunt



sorry m8 im talking to dragon on msn bro not being ignorant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Yorkie, loved the new tent. None of you boys are enterprising enough. One of you should offer a bespoke grow-room consultation and installation service. We could refer all newbies to you, and you could go along and tell them how to optimize their living space, what their options are, etc., and offer to install for them.


You never asked! 

I'm about as entrepreneur as you can get but I can't "supply" if you don't "demand".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2012)

IC3 text me a number I can get you on mate, I think I have your lass's.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes batty's


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yes batty's


alrite ya brumie fuck hows u?


----------



## codexcannabis (Jun 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 text me a number I can get you on mate, I think I have your lass's.


Hello my fellow yorkshireman!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2012)

all the vets in bed then ya fucking lightweights lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 text me a number I can get you on mate, I think I have your lass's.


ive messaged u mate,,, 

anyone got a android tablet for sale?facebook for the wife,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,honest!

umm sambo ya tosser enough of tha lightweights,,i measged u bak? u been ignorant today? or just too many drugs so cant see straight? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry m8 im talking to dragon on msn bro not being ignorant.


since wen u use msn?? im sure i mentioned i use it and u sed u dont OHHHHH bless hes mugging me of ROFLL


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

....................... 

[video=youtube;pEZstLaQKjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEZstLaQKjk&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jun 19, 2012)

...................... 

[video=youtube;5E7mdf3ITBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=5E7mdf3ITBY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2012)

there's a time and a place for gabba and it's not this fucking early in the morning. christ i'll be wanting a line if it goes to the baseline.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Face down arse up thats the way we like to ........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2012)

lol....

well, i've had the call from the boss, he said' don it's going to be 19c today, and shite the rest of the week. get yourself in the garden, fuck all point going to work' 

i fucking love my job.

i'm going to get a bongo in me do a few emails and go n expose myself to the neighbours


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

I said the very same thing to myself this morning, lol......except the exposing myself to the neighbours bit, ffs Don, we don't want to hear about you on the news lad!!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol....
> 
> well, i've had the call from the boss, he said' don it's going to be 19c today, and shite the rest of the week. get yourself in the garden, fuck all point going to work'
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2012)

it's inevitable, sooner or later. and besides, this is my castle & they shouldn't be looking.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

man i slept in and have a banging head.
footy was shite yesterday but a win is a win.
stevie g looked awesome as always, the rest all looked crap i thought.
u notice how all the man u forwards just couldnt hold on to the ball? hope against italy we have on the big man andy carroll on from the start


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey fellow smokers/growers I have one question I have ghsc big bang she is 26" tall now in a 10 gallon tub how big will she get by harvest ??? Harvest aint untill mid-late october advice please and @mad dog bark england played pretty crappy but as you said win is a win we need be a bit sharper and rooney was terrible holding the ball shocking almost peace


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

depends ya style growing. u can manipulate ya plant b as tall or bushy as u want really in reason. also wen u put in 12/12 light cycle to flower it can double in size through the two wees stretching.
i can forgive rooney if he eeps his cool in this tourament but wellbeck also looked shite. i mean if them 2 cant read from same page after year or two training together for united then something up. wellbec is near same size n probably slight bigger build then carroll and he plays like michael owen try run everything. he needs learn use his build and play like a cf.

was lucky really as uraine had us in there pocket 60 per cent the game


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

A man after me and the wifes heart, ffs, get them Man U dudes tae fuk, lol. Andy Carroll should have been on from the start. I thought Welbeck was pretty average, and Rooney at best was below average at times. I reckon Carrol could have been on a hat trick with the opportunities missed by headers. "couldn't fit a fukkin Daily Mail under Rooneys jumps" yesterday. Even the crosses with power he was managing to take all power out his head attempts. The wife was supporting Ukraine, lol.

But they won and that says a lot. 



mad dog bark said:


> man i slept in and have a banging head.
> footy was shite yesterday but a win is a win.
> stevie g looked awesome as always, the rest all looked crap i thought.
> u notice how all the man u forwards just couldnt hold on to the ball? hope against italy we have on the big man andy carroll on from the start


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

that was my thoughts. carroll would off bagged a hatric even on an off day.
was shoced by how well the oppostion could pass us off park also. seemed like stevie g was only one wanting to get next stage rest looked scared or unfit.
thought even hart looed rocky and i really rate him as a keeper
andy did more in 10 mins then wellbec did in rest match. it funny how players dont perform wen they took out there clubs(which normally rest team built round couple players). i starting appriciate all the defensive work andy does and the simple passes rather then try dribble through 6 men like the other forwards do


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 20, 2012)

Alrite me old muckers not been here for a while trust were all well ? Dont suppose anyones got that image of loads of different defective leafs were it shows u what the problem is ? did have it saved but its vanished -.-


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

alright on th ball?
been awhile. u still growing then?
the table b on internet search mate goggle it. its in a few threads like pukkas old g13 one but it looing through and finding as i ent a computer type and dnt no how do links etc
soz man
haha my k button is broke wondering y i was making less sence then normal


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha my k button is broke wondering y i was making less sence then normal


Didn't notice meself, same old same old, just thought you'd been hanging around with IC3 too much, beginning to type like him


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wellbec


well-gash mare like. (well on the night he was)

I always rated Carroll, even when he was going through his bad patch and not getting played at Liverpool. People saying, what a waste, blah blah. Poor guy didn't even want to leave Newcastle from what I heard. Anyone who has played knows how difficult it can be to walk into a new team when you don't want to be there. Happened to me last season I played football....cunt of a manager and then an exploded knee, great end to my career that hadn't started, lmao.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ontheball said:


> Alrite me old muckers not been here for a while trust were all well ? Dont suppose anyones got that image of loads of different defective leafs were it shows u what the problem is ? did have it saved but its vanished -.-


is this it? View attachment 2220375
they got it here if you want to save the better quality one http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158412&d=1295751999&imgrefurl=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233&h=1024&w=770&sz=140&tbnid=aNajMMKU2WHREM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=68&zoom=1&usg=__TxORkv2LsSwZHPfPB0Fbc-39dCk=&docid=YBtqJnNMssvKuM&sa=X&ei=CLDhT5X-CIaM8gO9vKySBA&ved=0CGUQ9QEwBQ&dur=6088


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

haha for a scot u have abit of passion bubbling deep down for the england team dst hahahaha.
yeah andy wanted to stay newcastle but the powers that b did a good job at making out he wanted to go, so they didnt get a fan backlash.
i see it as forwards get sold for more then any other postion. it should go the further up field u r the more skilled n technicial and therefore more expensive.
it always makes me chuckle seeing united fans laugh n mock carroll n pricetag and simply forget they have the WORLDS most expensive cb in there team a certain mr rio ferdinand who cant make the england squad and is getting worse by the game. infact 33 mill for a cb is a complete joke by any team or fans mind but they think hes great haha and wen u think how many years ago it was they got rio u realise how they used to outbid and spend for titles same as man city and chelsea who they slate for the same reasons
. 2 mill more for a cf whos international and on his day unplayable at 22years old ent all bad esp wen english. rather carrol then rio.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2012)

No 1 would press the ball an go in for a tackle its been same all 3 games must be how roys told um to play all wer doin is holdin the shape an lettim um run an pass through us wer fucked if we play like it against italy spain weve been lucky!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No 1 would press the ball an go in for a tackle its been same all 3 games must be how roys told um to play all wer doin is holdin the shape an lettim um run an pass through us wer fucked if we play like it against italy spain weve been lucky!


gunna have agree n dis agree mr pukka. stevie g was everywhere tackling pressing spraying balls aroind till 70 min n he got tired.
other then him was a wank team performance but we where we need to b. rooney and carroll next match and i will have lil hope. italy mayb without there best defender and i cant see anythem wanting to b up against a powerhouse n brute like carroll. rooney n stevie picking up all loose headed down balls and we on to next round i hope.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah was the only 1 that was tho mate, back 4 was worst for it.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

@ mad dog bark its an outdoor grow so there will be no force flower its two foot 2 " now im looking at 6 foot by harvest near end of oct ? What yeild do you rekon ? Peace oh and carrol should played instead of wellbeck for sure hopefully we find some composure and make it till the end


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

my mate did an outdoor grow and was big feckers. prob a good 6 -8 foot. was up to top fence anyways but he had pots fixed to pram wheels so he could wheel them in a blacked out shed with lil lght n heater if bad weather. also tho so he could switch to 12/12 wen he felt the need so didnt turn into an oak tree sized plant haha.
not sure on leaving out most the year no idea how big could get. i bet big as feck tho


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

Shouldnt mother nature when fall approaches make it flower she is huge now lol so she gotta stretch yet and plus a month or so untill flower starts so I would imagine 6 ft being a minimum height the thing is im shitting it in case of neighbours spotting her lol what yeild do you rekon 400 grams minimum ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah it will nature will flower it of course but he didnt wanna wait and have plants taking over garden plus nice out away if have guests hahahaa
cant remember wot he pulled off them now but i bet near 20 oz per plant and he had two.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

morning

well me plants last nite,,,,topped 2 wen wer in veg box and only re-vegged for a week or so, checked last nite after a week in flower and damn thers like 2 whole stems growing,i guess thats the 2 colas starting,,i say starting theabout a inch or 2 long now,fucking mint

any other toppers,,,have u ever topped a plant to find it speeds up growtth like the 2 i topped out of 5 they started shooting up,,i was under the impression they would get a little stress after the cut???
fuking wierd

il get everyones stuf posted today and tomorrow 

how is everyone this glorious day?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well mid october outoors she will be commercialy ready but il give extra week or two she got 3 and half months untill harvest good in a way but man ive think I bit of more I can chew ha ha ha il pm you I cant get pics up on here so maybe send another way ...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive only just topped my lst'd smaller big bang yesterday for the first time so cant help sorta wanting to know myself im more concerned about what is too be of my biggest big bang and what goliath she will turn out to be lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

@ic3, what wilma systems is it ur guy was growin in m8, how many pots are they and is it the wilma big pot systems with 18l pots?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ic3, what wilma systems is it ur guy was growin in m8, how many pots are they and is it the wilma big pot systems with 18l pots?


EX mate prik tried taxin me shit lol fucking mug as if................anyways yeh he uses the 20 pot 11 litre wilma,,the thing with wilma systems is they grow fuking triffids,, ul have to train em unless u want christmas trees and thats no shit,,his last grow had lights 6-7 foot up and the buds burned on the bulb and thats rockwool,,

i may be trippin BUT the ones i have in flower only a week or 2 but are about 2 months old maybe anwyays

they smell..i think?? im sure im smellling bud,,diffrent to what ive just had???? but surely they cant be stinkin this youg no?? nemeisis and phsyco


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I know they grow big, I've been growin in 2 four pot systems for a while. I just set up a new grow room and had planned on gettin an 18 pot rdwc system, thot it was too big so went for the 12 pot rdwc, set most of it up and the fucker is far too loud, I'm in a position wer I can't have a lotta noise, so goina pack the rdwc away and maybe get 2 of the 9 BIG pot wilma systems, there's not a lotta noise off them and I have experience using them. What sorta yield was he gettin of the 20 pots


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

I would start training your outdoor asap. One of mine last year would have easily been up to 8ft had I not bent the main cola down. 



samtheman08 said:


> Ive only just topped my lst'd smaller big bang yesterday for the first time so cant help sorta wanting to know myself im more concerned about what is too be of my biggest big bang and what goliath she will turn out to be lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> Well mid october outoors she will be commercialy ready but il give extra week or two she got 3 and half months untill harvest good in a way but man ive think I bit of more I can chew ha ha ha il pm you I cant get pics up on here so maybe send another way ...


u can keep height under contol by lst etc u b fine dude haha
no worrys on pics matey.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> EX mate prik tried taxin me shit lol fucking mug as if................anyways yeh he uses the 20 pot 11 litre wilma,,the thing with wilma systems is they grow fuking triffids,, ul have to train em unless u want christmas trees and thats no shit,,his last grow had lights 6-7 foot up and the buds burned on the bulb and thats rockwool,,
> 
> i may be trippin BUT the ones i have in flower only a week or 2 but are about 2 months old maybe anwyays
> 
> they smell..i think?? im sure im smellling bud,,diffrent to what ive just had???? but surely they cant be stinkin this youg no?? nemeisis and phsyco


i had a go at topping 1 of my last plants and it was my lowest yeilder. the 1 i nuckled and tied the branches down produced double that i got off the topped plant. the 3 i left where inbetween. they where all from seed so it could have been different pheno types tho.
i got 1 of those wilma big 4 kits with 18L pots but i havent tried it yet cos i was supposed to be having my windows and shit done but its been put off for 5 years now due to lack of funding so im giving them a go next run. i just hope they dont grow too big cos my tents 2m tall


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

The big pot wilmas look a lot better mrt, u def need more room between the plants


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The big pot wilmas look a lot better mrt, u def need more room between the plants


ive upgraded my tent size since i got it so i could fit 2 in there now. i got to use it cos it takes me a hour to water the plants i got now in air pots. i can just fill the rez up and leave it till i need to top up. whats the way to top up cos ive heared to empty the rez every week and some others have said to top up with half strength?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

@IC3 the pyscho smells in veg mate no matter what size it is.

@samtheman you deffo want to be training them now mate, people underestimate how big plants can get in the UK weather, the year before last I grew a few in a 8h x 6w x 8l greenhouse and they were literally breaking the panes of glass in the roof as they were bent over and had turned into monsters, this was before they were in flower aswell or at the very least just starting to flower. I had to chop them down as all the neighbours could see them blatantly and I would have had to have taken the roof off for them to flower, I can't remember when I planted them but it was pretty early and they seemed to explode in growth in just a few weeks. I f you only have 2 I'd put steaks in the ground and keep tying the tops to them as they grow and try and keep them as low as possible, otherwise if you just leave them to it they will turn into monsters and every fucker will know what they are especially when you add the smell off two trees stinking out the neighbours gardens.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

It's the normal 4 pot I have and I top it up every week or so during veg with full strength nutes, and in flower it usually emptys the tank every 4-5 days, so I've never emptied the res out as it always drinks it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I know they grow big, I've been growin in 2 four pot systems for a while. I just set up a new grow room and had planned on gettin an 18 pot rdwc system, thot it was too big so went for the 12 pot rdwc, set most of it up and the fucker is far too loud, I'm in a position wer I can't have a lotta noise, so goina pack the rdwc away and maybe get 2 of the 9 BIG pot wilma systems, there's not a lotta noise off them and I have experience using them. What sorta yield was he gettin of the 20 pots


2x20 pots under 3x600hps i dont know matte he lies about wats what and such i just know they grew fucking christmas trees,,lol dwc is nuts too he was gunna buy a 24pot and that wold hav nr enough filled hi celler


the physco smells form the get go..oh fucking fab! thats mint that i had enough putting up with missuw bitching wen the last was drying for a few days let alone a full flower ffs


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> It's the normal 4 pot I have and I top it up every week or so during veg with full strength nutes, and in flower it usually emptys the tank every 4-5 days, so I've never emptied the res out as it always drinks it


what they go through 50L in 4-5 days? im going through that now with 13 plants and its too much lol

@ic3 dont the carbon filter get rid of the smell then? my ww and bc are starting to smell but only when i open the tent up. i cant smell fuck all otherwise but i got that rhino pro filter cos its supposed to be shit hot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what they go through 50L in 4-5 days? im going through that now with 13 plants and its too much lol
> 
> @ic3 dont the carbon filter get rid of the smell then? my ww and bc are starting to smell but only when i open the tent up. i cant smell fuck all otherwise but i got that rhino pro filter cos its supposed to be shit hot



i have mine extracting to the attick so carbon filter wont do much,,il get sum yanke candles going i guess


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what they go through 50L in 4-5 days? im going through that now with 13 plants and its too much lol
> 
> @ic3 dont the carbon filter get rid of the smell then? my ww and bc are starting to smell but only when i open the tent up. i cant smell fuck all otherwise but i got that rhino pro filter cos its supposed to be shit hot


The smaller wilma mine is m8, smaller res, I reckon in flower about 30l every 5 days


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2x20 pots under 3x600hps i dont know matte he lies about wats what and such i just know they grew fucking christmas trees,,lol dwc is nuts too he was gunna buy a 24pot and that wold hav nr enough filled hi celler
> 
> 
> the physco smells form the get go..oh fucking fab! thats mint that i had enough putting up with missuw bitching wen the last was drying for a few days let alone a full flower ffs


I reckon m8, depending on strain I can control them, I'm hopefully goina have 1 big 9 pot full of exo and one big nine pot full of psycho, all under 3 600w, as long as I get 3 oz a piece I'll be happy to start with. The rdwc units m8 look the biz, I splashed out and got one only the air pump sounds like a fuckin generator lol, goina have to find somewhere else for the rdwc cos I'm def not getting rid of it all together, I def wana get her used


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well thank you all for advice she been growing for 3 months already 3 half to go I can prob grow her in my side clear perspex roofed side conservertry its 8 foot high shall I stil lst to be safe ?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

@IC3 if you haven't got a carbon filter sorted mate you will soon need to, they fucking stink in flower and veg, I fad a few in my bedroom not long back only about 6 a foot tall in veg and you could smell them through out the the house mate, also without a carbon filter an ounce will stink up your whole house never mind a few of them in flower and drying. they're risky strains to grow out unless you have a good bit of carbon to keep on top of them because smellys just won't cut it at best they will mix with the smell but won't mask it, I used to clone and veg in one room and flower in another now I just keep the clones downstairs and the vegging had to be done in the atttic with the carbon filter as the smell seems to travel, It doesn't seem to bad until you've been out of the house for a couple of hours and then go back in and then it just seems blatant and that's whilst they're in veg, I suppose it depends on how many your doing but you'll deffo need a filter for flower and drying mate otherwise ya misses will really be freaking out like mine did when she realised how bad the smell was compared to the other strains I'd grown out, stealth is one thing those strains certainly aren't and they only get worse as they get bigger and go into flower. I'm surprised you couldn't smell them when you opened them up after they were delivered.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i have mine extracting to the attick so carbon filter wont do much,,il get sum yanke candles going i guess


you can still use the filter if your extracting to the attick cant you mate?


Mastergrow said:


> The smaller wilma mine is m8, smaller res, I reckon in flower about 30l every 5 days


that sounds a bit better then. i think im going to run out of coco nutes this grow i think. i might make it if i flush the last 2 weeks but i wanted to try some fed till the end, some flushed and some flushed with ripen to see the differences. ill just get the bigger bottles of canna aqua for the next run


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> Well thank you all for advice she been growing for 3 months already 3 half to go I can prob grow her in my side clear perspex roofed side conservertry its 8 foot high shall I stil lst to be safe ?


yes lots of lst mate with 3 months to go there's a good chance with some nice weather they'll turn into triffids and evict you from ya conservatory, I'm just guessing mind as mine weren't in pots I potted them up in the ground, could have cost me as they were visible to several gardens in either direction, I was just lucky the neighbours knew me and didn't want the hassle of phoning the old bill but there were mentions of them to some of my other family members just due to how blatant I was about it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon m8, depending on strain I can control them, I'm hopefully goina have 1 big 9 pot full of exo and one big nine pot full of psycho, all under 3 600w, as long as I get 3 oz a piece I'll be happy to start with. The rdwc units m8 look the biz, I splashed out and got one only the air pump sounds like a fuckin generator lol, goina have to find somewhere else for the rdwc cos I'm def not getting rid of it all together, I def wana get her used


just get a submersable fishtank pump ehiem do good silent ones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> you can still use the filter if your extracting to the attick cant you mate?
> 
> 
> that sounds a bit better then. i think im going to run out of coco nutes this grow i think. i might make it if i flush the last 2 weeks but i wanted to try some fed till the end, some flushed and some flushed with ripen to see the differences. ill just get the bigger bottles of canna aqua for the next run


itsmounted in the ceiling mate i could put the filter on the top in the attick,,i dont use a tent i got a secret room in the house hidden from view so i guess it mite be coming out the door,,


physco stink that much.............really?? aww fuk


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

oi since wen this been a growing thread haha. FOOTBALL was th topic of th day haha cant leave u lot 5 mins can ya


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> itsmounted in the ceiling mate i could put the filter on the top in the attick,,i dont use a tent i got a secret room in the house hidden from view so i guess it mite be coming out the door,,
> 
> 
> physco stink that much.............really?? aww fuk


and u moaning ya weed stinks? i swear im in wrong place


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

i gre sum cali mist,,they was only about 6-10 inches tall but dence as fuk even after drying,,,anyways they fucking stank like if i left a window open upstairs u could smellit donw the garden 
not good lol the smel def escaping thru the door as it aint sealed like


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and u moaning ya weed stinks? i swear im in wrong place


yeah mate they really do stink if I was you I'd put the filter close to them in the same room and then vent up into the attic otherwise you'll be complaining about ya misses castrating you for stinking her house out, my filter is directly behind my plants as it helps with my passive extraction


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just get a submersable fishtank pump ehiem do good silent ones


It's not the water pump m8, it's the 12 way air pump
Making all the racket


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

how are we all......................... its sunny then pissing down.... got to love the uk


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

Quoted the wrong person there MDB, IC3 get on it mate if your going to be growing them out in future, also if smell is escaping through the door your extraction needs dome more work doing it before it ends up going through the walls to the neighbours house. A simple passive system should do the job providing your extraction fan is big enough, I use an 8inch fan and an 8inch filter for 2x600w hps running passive and if were to add more lights I would simply do exactly the same as smaller fans seem to get over run by the smell with those strains (learned the hard way) and won't be making those mistakes again and that was just with 4 large plants back when I first started growing I was using a 4inch fan and filter and by the 2nd maybe 3rd week of flower you could smell them through the whole house, the misses was pissed off to say the least mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Quoted the wrong person there MDB, IC3 get on it mate if your going to be growing them out in future, also if smell is escaping through the door your extraction needs dome more work doing it before it ends up going through the walls to the neighbours house. A simple passive system should do the job providing your extraction fan is big enough, I use an 8inch fan and an 8inch filter for 2x600w hps running passive and if were to add more lights I would simply do exactly the same as smaller fans seem to get over run by the smell with those strains (learned the hard way) and won't be making those mistakes again and that was just with 4 large plants back when I first started growing I was using a 4inch fan and filter and by the 2nd maybe 3rd week of flower you could smell them through the whole house, the misses was pissed off to say the least mate


using a 6inch rvk extractr,got 2 oldboiler outlet pipes in the roof i was guna get sum ductung and fasten it from the extractor to 1 pipe and get another extractor upside down pulling air in from the second pipe to the grow room again extactor mountedin ceiling 

i thought u put filter on the outletpart of the extractor?? if so ive ducting to the otlet pipe thru my roof so it wouldnt be needed no?? atm no ducting so its just going into the attick and prolly down thru the attick hatch?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lti-Systemair-RVK-8-Inch-RVK200-A1-Extractor-Fan-750m3-hour-/320925128447?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item4ab8a0d6ff


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how are we all......................... its sunny then pissing down.... got to love the uk


Alright love?
It's lovely down here a little over cast but not raining yet. I got a stinking hangover went on one last night in the house planning on having a quiet couple of drinks, drunk nearly a whole bottle of whiskey and took some vals just to mix it up a bit, seems like my partying days are well behind me now, won't be doing that again according to the misses I couldn't even stand and was having to crawl about the place even ended up having a lie down out the back in just me boxers at about 2am lol can't even remember the footy not that I care being welsh would love to have seen rooney take a stud to the eye. funnily enough whilst typing this the misses just phoned and said she filmed me on my phone last night absolutely shameful those vals are for sleeping from now on and nowt else I looked a right fucking mess and couldn't even talk properly was babbling on about the old testament, what the fuck do I know about the old testament or the new come to think about it lol I got banned from sunday school for being naughty whilst I was still a little spunk worm..............sober times here I come either that or the local nick lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> using a 6inch rvk extractr,got 2 oldboiler outlet pipes in the roof i was guna get sum ductung and fasten it from the extractor to 1 pipe and get another extractor upside down pulling air in from the second pipe to the grow room again extactor mountedin ceiling
> 
> i thought u put filter on the outletpart of the extractor?? if so ive ducting to the otlet pipe thru my roof so it wouldnt be needed no?? atm no ducting so its just going into the attick and prolly down thru the attick hatch?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lti-Systemair-RVK-8-Inch-RVK200-A1-Extractor-Fan-750m3-hour-/320925128447?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item4ab8a0d6ff



I'm struggling to picture your set up mate still a bit pissed from last night, mine runs like this 8"filter connected directly to the 8"fan short length of ducting then to the air cooled hood then another short length of ducting to another air cooled hood and then out of the room, because the room is small I don't need an intake fan the extraction fan draws out enough air to replace the scrubbed air with no problems, I have used intake fans in the past but prefer running a passive system as it keeps down the noise levels, also ppm are higher in the house than they are outside as strange as it sounds so as long as your bringing air in from inside the house an intake really isn't all that nessacary, I only hold on to mine now just incase they're needed for high temps during the summer. that fan in the link looks the part it's what I'm using or very similar but be warned they sound like jet engined I have a 13tog kingsize blanket wrapped up around mine and use insulated ducting to help keep the noise down.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

i thought it was ic2 saying smelt in veg and if get worse? wen answered yes i had to chuckle as i believe its called skunk for a reason hahaha
how r ya dragon anyways? hope grows going well this time round for ya


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

@IC3 yeah change it around mate you want the filter drawing the air through it before it's expelled and not at the end of a long run because as the air speed drops so does the ability of the carbon filter to scrub the air, I know lots of peeps do things differently to me but if your room is leaking smell it's deffo time to change it up and reverse the way it's setup.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Quoted the wrong person there MDB, IC3 get on it mate if your going to be growing them out in future, also if smell is escaping through the door your extraction needs dome more work doing it before it ends up going through the walls to the neighbours house. A simple passive system should do the job providing your extraction fan is big enough, I use an 8inch fan and an 8inch filter for 2x600w hps running passive and if were to add more lights I would simply do exactly the same as smaller fans seem to get over run by the smell with those strains (learned the hard way) and won't be making those mistakes again and that was just with 4 large plants back when I first started growing I was using a 4inch fan and filter and by the 2nd maybe 3rd week of flower you could smell them through the whole house, the misses was pissed off to say the least mate


i had that problem with my cheep fan and filter growing my bubblegum so id be fucked if i had psycho. i only noticed it when i went out and came back in. that why i got the 8" rvk fan and rhino pro filter but it fucked my 1.2m tent up, it ripped the zip lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Alright love?
> It's lovely down here a little over cast but not raining yet. I got a stinking hangover went on one last night in the house planning on having a quiet couple of drinks, drunk nearly a whole bottle of whiskey and took some vals just to mix it up a bit, seems like my partying days are well behind me now, won't be doing that again according to the misses I couldn't even stand and was having to crawl about the place even ended up having a lie down out the back in just me boxers at about 2am lol can't even remember the footy not that I care being welsh would love to have seen rooney take a stud to the eye. funnily enough whilst typing this the misses just phoned and said she filmed me on my phone last night absolutely shameful those vals are for sleeping from now on and nowt else I looked a right fucking mess and couldn't even talk properly was babbling on about the old testament, what the fuck do I know about the old testament or the new come to think about it lol I got banned from sunday school for being naughty whilst I was still a little spunk worm..............sober times here I come either that or the local nick lol


lol you nutter, bet you had a good time tho, ive got family here so can't stay on line and kids are driving me crazy......all thay say is "but why" then i tell them why then thay ask the same again....lol im off for a little pick me up..... lol have fun


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i thought it was ic2 saying smelt in veg and if get worse? wen answered yes i had to chuckle as i believe its called skunk for a reason hahaha
> how r ya dragon anyways? hope grows going well this time round for ya


i'm good cheers mate, you? 

Well the grow has gone to shit done my back in, my contact timer packed in and my ducting somehow got pulled out of the hole i cut and put it in for venting so they were left with the lights on for days with the heat venting back into the room which nearly killed them and then when I sorted that thinking it was a one off the timer gave up the ghost and they were in the dark for days, I've had some really bad luck these last 2 runs, the heat cost me my clones and my plants look like shit so I'm now debating whether to chop them down and reveg them and just be done with it, I'd never had a shitty grow until I moved into the house I'm now and all of a sudden it seems to have happened twice lol if I were to leave them to finish I'd prob get 7-10 oz but really can't be fucked dragging it out for such crappy numbers, time will tell though I'm taking cuttings either later or 2mo and if they do ok I might let them finish out just to cover some costs but if in a week the clones aren't looking good I'll chop the tops off everything and put the lot in to reveg and focus on the seeds I've kept lying around for emergency back ups, Been debating packing in the growing as I've a very short fuse and don't deal with failure very well the only prob is the misses won't hang around if I start doing other things, she's anti drug and somehow ended up with me lol I seem to attract the nice straight laced types always put it down to being a gent and a bit of rough at the same time, I can't really expand on the growing too much and can't go back to doing other things, so what's a man to do-I'm just too nice sometimes lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

ic3 if you got the filter so its the last thing connected you can have leaked air coming out of the pipe before it gets to the filter. put it on first and it should improve the smell problem


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i'm good cheers mate, you?
> 
> Well the grow has gone to shit done my back in, my contact timer packed in and my ducting somehow got pulled out of the hole i cut and put it in for venting so they were left with the lights on for days with the heat venting back into the room which nearly killed them and then when I sorted that thinking it was a one off the timer gave up the ghost and they were in the dark for days, I've had some really bad luck these last 2 runs, the heat cost me my clones and my plants look like shit so I'm now debating whether to chop them down and reveg them and just be done with it, I'd never had a shitty grow until I moved into the house I'm now and all of a sudden it seems to have happened twice lol if I were to leave them to finish I'd prob get 7-10 oz but really can't be fucked dragging it out for such crappy numbers, time will tell though I'm taking cuttings either later or 2mo and if they do ok I might let them finish out just to cover some costs but if in a week the clones aren't looking good I'll chop the tops off everything and put the lot in to reveg and focus on the seeds I've kept lying around for emergency back ups, Been debating packing in the growing as I've a very short fuse and don't deal with failure very well the only prob is the misses won't hang around if I start doing other things, she's anti drug and somehow ended up with me lol I seem to attract the nice straight laced types always put it down to being a gent and a bit of rough at the same time, I can't really expand on the growing too much and can't go back to doing other things, so what's a man to do-I'm just too nice sometimes lol


man harsh as feck. not good at all. yeah taking clones on the best bit n redoing sounds ya best bet i agree.
im good matey thanks had mini prob with plants but hoping next few days show lil bit off better colour. some funky def in leaves so i believe. ment alot research haha. had sim prob last grow so i no it led related now and poss an funky iron n mag lock out or more likely a def.
so they under normal sun light for day drying off from a nice nute soaked foliar spray, they in shade n not direct light so all good. hoping they take in all the cal,mag n iron now while pots drying from flush haha


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

Some fresh pics, could use peoples takes on flushing? what are your methods....

View attachment 2220523View attachment 2220524View attachment 2220525View attachment 2220526View attachment 2220527View attachment 2220528View attachment 2220529View attachment 2220530View attachment 2220531View attachment 2220532View attachment 2220533View attachment 2220534


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oi since wen this been a growing thread haha. FOOTBALL was th topic of th day haha cant leave u lot 5 mins can ya



I see this thread like top gear, lots of banter and fucking about with a few references of weed thrown in lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i have mine extracting to the attick so carbon filter wont do much,,il get sum yanke candles going i guess



A carbon filter will do a lot more than "won't do much" even if it's vented into the attic unless your in a detached house your neighbours will smell it and in the last 2 weeks if you've done a good job on them the street will smell them security should be high up on everyone's to do list


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2012)

@w.dragon mine is in a 40 litre bin transplanted her yesterday and not even a single sign of being disturbed lol ! Loviing the sun clouds are over down south now takes piss oh well three months left will keep posted a target of 16 oz from this one sound good ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I'm struggling to picture your set up mate


doesthsi help i only have the 1 extracor atm im thinknig of putting the scond INLET one in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

now thats fucking ART


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

nice drawing mate. how do you get green flames on those candle? lol
i havent drawn it but mine goes fliter=fan======silencer connected to the vent in the wall. = is ducting


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wargwarn boys wots happenin or happened lmao??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wargwarn boys wots happenin or happened lmao??


wow saves fucking around lol 
just dealing with your parcel chedz it consists of 

170x 300mg gabbies
about 20 subbies 2mg posted tomorrow


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Did i mention that my Mrs is eating for 2


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

.................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow saves fucking around lol
> just dealing with your parcel chedz it consists of
> 
> 170x 300mg gabbies
> about 20 subbies 2mg posted tomorrow


Nice !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice !!


no worrys pal i was kinda supirsed how mny ther was! anyway allpackaged so be in post tomorrow,,


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Did i mention that my Mrs is eating for 2


as in pregnant? congrats mate


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> as in pregnant? congrats mate



Congrats? she's been diagnosed schizophrenic you heartless fucker!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Congrats? she's been diagnosed schizophrenic you heartless fucker!!!


lmao thats cold haha


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao thats cold haha



Yeah i had a few bollockings of her for saying that before she had kids lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lnao mart and 3eyes


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2012)

Good evening all  I'm back from the dead or something like that. Somewhat predisposed. Been smoking a rather copious amount of thai stick, naff looking as one imagines from imported bricked up weed, but cheap, smells like dark chocolate and cherries, and get's you a bit mashed up, and did i mention cheap  People are too nice to me heehee. I've also been having fun with RAW Rips, best papers ever, no more annoying fixing rizzla together, they as large as i want them, and £2 fo 5meters of it ent too bad a price 

How is everyone? Been on only very sporadically of late.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good evening all  I'm back from the dead or something like that. Somewhat predisposed. Been smoking a rather copious amount of thai stick, naff looking as one imagines from imported bricked up weed, but cheap, smells like dark chocolate and cherries, and get's you a bit mashed up, and did i mention cheap  People are too nice to me heehee. I've also been having fun with RAW Rips, best papers ever, no more annoying fixing rizzla together, they as large as i want them, and £2 fo 5meters of it ent too bad a price
> 
> How is everyone? Been on only very sporadically of late.


hi man long time!!LOL got ur addy now so il get a smoke in post for you tomorrow matey,, already packaged up,so everyones pills n smoke wil e posted tomorrow!!  great stuf
anwyays after 1 week in flower we have this


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2012)

Evening all how are we? aint had the time to get on in ages cause of working so much, but been suspended now so will at least have a few days where ive got time to have a chat lol

grow update, 6x CalizharXCaseyband are about 5 weeks into flower and im just trying to decide what seeds to crack for the next crop lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a bad 1 mate lol.

i checked my plants just now and most of the blue cheese look ok after giving them a bit of cal and mag but 1 is looking a bit worse.


what do you lot think?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i had that problem with my cheep fan and filter growing my bubblegum so id be fucked if i had psycho. i only noticed it when i went out and came back in. that why i got the 8" rvk fan and rhino pro filter but it fucked my 1.2m tent up, it ripped the zip lol


lolol those 8"fans are strong aren't they, I used to leave the bottom flaps open to make sure mine didn't implode, the first time I set it up in the 2.4 I had the same thing happen luckily I was there before something ended up broken, I made a grow wardrobe as a temp solution in the last house I was in and the suction it caused even with vent holes meant you had to wrestle the doors open, I love mine no more fucking about with intake fans or worrying about the smell escaping.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuk sake lad, you didn't CONGRATULATIONS OLD BOY!!!!!!


3eyes said:


> Did i mention that my Mrs is eating for 2


ok, now I am confused, lol....shouldn't drink strong beer and smoke bongs and joints then try and understand the uk thread.....

Schizo or Bairns, congrats anyway, lol.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol you nutter, bet you had a good time tho, ive got family here so can't stay on line and kids are driving me crazy......all thay say is "but why" then i tell them why then thay ask the same again....lol im off for a little pick me up..... lol have fun


It wasn't a bad night love, I managed to upset the misses and possibly the neighbours stumbling round nearly naked chanting to myself about 2am, I officially fell up and down the stairs so was probably a good job I was wrecked, I was wondering why I was so achy and my legs felt like I'd taken a beaten lol 
rather you than me love with the family visits, all the youngsters seem to love me and want to terrorise me, my own fault I suppose because I'm always playing with them and giving them all the attention whilst they're there. I've been loving spending time with one of my best mates little one's because they're learning to read and always have me reading to them and helping them learn how to spell the words they're reading, the only prob is now they teach them differently and the way they pronounce the words they're trying to spell seems arse backwards to me.
well hope you've been having a nice day with the family love? I've been out for a meal and the cinema was a nice few hours but would have been better if I didn't feel so rough.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats a bad 1 mate lol.
> 
> i checked my plants just now and most of the blue cheese look ok after giving them a bit of cal and mag but 1 is looking a bit worse.
> View attachment 2220848
> ...



I got 1 the same so just flushed the fucker with epsom salts looks like she doesn't like to much feed and is starting to claw


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> doesthsi help i only have the 1 extracor atm im thinknig of putting the scond INLET one in


I don't really know where to start there mate your fresh air intake should be low and at the opposite end to your out take and your outtake should be lower aswell with what your running and the room not being sealed, If it were me I'd put the carbon filter and fan down low and use the extra fan as a booster putting it in the attic to help move the air out to be vented if that makes sense.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

@3EYES congrats to you and the misses mate, we need more mad welshys running around keeping the english in there place lol 


And to any english about to jump on my balls remember I'm welsh and simply don't give a fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @3EYES congrats to you and the misses mate, we need more mad welshys running around keeping the english in there place lol
> 
> 
> And to any english about to jump on my balls remember I'm welsh and simply don't give a fuck!!!!!!!!



lol i was taking the piss mate but she is planning number 5 lol just not yet anyway


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> lol i was taking the piss mate but she is planning number 5 lol just not yet anyway


lolol I'm still a bit dodgy from last nights sesh and missed it mate, oh well with four on the go.........congrats to ya both anyway got to keep that glorious welsh blood line going strong.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Fuk sake lad, you didn't CONGRATULATIONS OLD BOY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ok, now I am confused, lol....shouldn't drink strong beer and smoke bongs and joints then try and understand the uk thread.....
> ...


yes dst gettin my isopropyl wen i get back from me jollys so all will be good now with da hashish lol u eva heard of muslin cloths ? Any good instead of cheese cloth? Avin trouble findin a big enough jar to mix trim but and iso !! Fuck does it even matta if its glass or not obviously the end container u pour it into need to be glass or ceramic to gain the goods but will it before hand


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I got 1 the same so just flushed the fucker with epsom salts looks like she doesn't like to much feed and is starting to claw


cheers mate. ill give it a flush and give it the last few litres of water with calcium and magnesium cos i havent got any epsom salts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> lol i was taking the piss mate but she is planning number 5 lol just not yet anyway


number 5 lmao sum1 going for the 5 a side team rofl bet your house is fuking nutz,,5 kids ina 18th floor 1 bed council bedsits gotta be hard work


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> doesthsi help i only have the 1 extracor atm im thinknig of putting the scond INLET one in


OMG......what is this .......im sorry but it makes me crack up every time i look at it.... its funny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> OMG......what is this .......im sorry but it makes me crack up every time i look at it.... its funny


side veiw of my grow room n attik above,,dragon was being a pussy hung over and couldnt undertsand how my gow is setup,

hey guys read this shit,,,wont matter to 3eyes living in a 18th floor 1bedsit but anyways here well worth a read

http://www.housing.org.uk/policy/welfare_reform/bedroom_tax.aspx


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> side veiw of my grow room n attik above,,dragon was being a pussy hung over and couldnt undertsand how my gow is setup,
> 
> hey guys read this shit,,,wont matter to 3eyes living in a 18th floor 1bedsit but anyways here well worth a read
> 
> http://www.housing.org.uk/policy/welfare_reform/bedroom_tax.aspx



I understand the layout you got going on mate but you deffo need to change a few things around apart from just your extraction needing to be sorted, you should really have your outtake at the furthest point away from your door so your drawing fresh air in over your plants aswell, fuck off your intake as your rooms not sealed use both your fans for extraction and have a passive system that will draw smelly air out through your filter and draw fresh air in, if you do this properly it shouldn't matter if you leave the door open the smell shouldn't escape mate, as it's setup at the mo your having smell leaks and they will only get worse and like 3eyes mentioned the neighbours will be smelling it soon enough, your right though my head really isn't with it today I'm not a drinker any more and I've never been one for tabs mixing those vals with about 3/4 of a litre of whiskey has left my brain feeling like it's been put through a blender mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

the extractor is towards the door what has a large panel of grow tent hanging over it on the inside obviously... i was gunna put the second extractor in above the plnats so the fresh air wil go directly onto the plants and the fan blows towards the other end of the room and as it does the heat rises up to the other extrator,,,, i gott be carful cant keep cutting thru the celing lol il think of summet to seal the door,,,i only go in ther for 10 mins a day,i dont like fucking with em much


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> side veiw of my grow room n attik above.
> got some work left then i see, have you got any neighbors ?
> 
> 
> http://www.housing.org.uk/policy/welfare_reform/bedroom_tax.aspx


thats just fucking sad........sqeeze sqeeze fucking sqeeze


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2012)

im thinking 3 eyes mite be able to get PAID as hes got 5 kids in a bedsit hes under housed lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I understand the layout you got going on mate but you deffo need to change a few things around apart from just your extraction needing to be sorted, you should really have your outtake at the furthest point away from your door so your drawing fresh air in over your plants aswell, fuck off your intake as your rooms not sealed use both your fans for extraction and have a passive system that will draw smelly air out through your filter and draw fresh air in, if you do this properly it shouldn't matter if you leave the door open the smell shouldn't escape mate, as it's setup at the mo your having smell leaks and they will only get worse and like 3eyes mentioned the neighbours will be smelling it soon enough, your right though my head really isn't with it today I'm not a drinker any more and I've never been one for tabs mixing those vals with about 3/4 of a litre of whiskey has left my brain feeling like it's been put through a blender mate.


its defo a funny pic,made me giggle...im still gigling..im sorry ic3..... you starting to feel better dragon ?

im in need of sleep but not sleepy at all, was looking at some threads and looking at pics of the WR 12/12 from seed. its defo up there and one im looking forward to see in my room, so hows your head now you back on earth ?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im thinking 3 eyes mite be able to get PAID as hes got 5 kids in a bedsit hes under housed lmao



&#8203;top of the list im sure


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

......................... 

[video=youtube;JTTE7fGS5ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTTE7fGS5ck[/video]


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its defo a funny pic,made me giggle...im still gigling..im sorry ic3..... you starting to feel better dragon ?
> 
> im in need of sleep but not sleepy at all, was looking at some threads and looking at pics of the WR 12/12 from seed. its defo up there and one im looking forward to see in my room, so hows your head now you back on earth ?


I was having a smiley moment while scratching my head, seems a little backward to me but if it's working I won't give him too much shit about. (IC3 you only need one hole in ya ceiling and jobs a good one).

still feeling a bit dodgy but managed to get some food down me and feel like I'm straightening out a bit, truth is love I'm a lightweight that's been outta the game to long, I'm like a 29yr old pensioner been a good boy for just over 5 yrs now!!! (crazy the power women have over us) but have been liking the quiet life and don't think I could go back to the crazy days, a cuddle on the settee with some good company goes along way these days for me lol 

When the WR comes back into stock I'm gonna pick up a pack so they're ready on standby and shouldn't be too long now until I find out what's going on with the other strains I have on the go, so fingers crossed something decent might come out of them but with only 8 to choose from I can't see it.

Fingers crossed for you love you'll get a few hours sleep, I've suffered with poor sleeping due to pain for a long time now and have had a few occasions where it's taken it's toll, 6months ago I nearly snapped I was guarding a grow in a shed people were trying to pinch so was up all night and only sleeping an hour or 2 in the days that lasted nearly 4months and turned me into a vicious horrible wreck and I honestly believed it was gonna push me over the edge. I really hope you get a few good nights sleep in love and feel better.

I'm gonna make an effort to keep things updated on here from now on......................regarding that pm love


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 20, 2012)

how do skunk monkeys and spunk bubbles!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I was having a smiley moment while scratching my head, seems a little backward to me but if it's working I won't give him too much shit about. (IC3 you only need one hole in ya ceiling and jobs a good one).
> 
> still feeling a bit dodgy but managed to get some food down me and feel like I'm straightening out a bit, truth is love I'm a lightweight that's been outta the game to long, I'm like a 29yr old pensioner been a good boy for just over 5 yrs now!!! (crazy the power women have over us) but have been liking the quiet life and don't think I could go back to the crazy days, a cuddle on the settee with some good company goes along way these days for me lol
> 
> ...



well we all have to grow up and step up to the mark at some point, i think with men its just a we bit slower lol 

wr back in stock ? are these not the same seeds ?

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Serious-Seeds&prod_url=serious-white-russian


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well we all have to grow up and step up to the mark at some point, i think with men its just a we bit slower lol
> 
> wr back in stock ? are these not the same seeds ?
> 
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Serious-Seeds&prod_url=serious-white-russian





unlucky said:


> well we all have to grow up and step up to the mark at some point, i think with men its just a we bit slower lol
> 
> 
> wr back in stock ? are these not the same seeds ?
> ...


A wee bit slower? 

since 16 I've only had 3 yrs of misbehaving I've been in 2
long term relationships having 2 serious X's so missed most of the crazy days but did make up for it on the odd occasions I did go out, I have some old fashioned values and like the settled down life but do miss the odd bit of madness.
yeah they're the seeds love I bought the fem version 6packs from attitude and will again soon, I didn't realise they were in stock there and will prob grab some ASAP just to be on the safe side, other than the seeds I just germed I only have freebies floating around and won't grow them out as their singles and don't like to gamble with such small odds, good job on finding them love I may put an order in within the next few days the only prob is if I do I'll end scrapping the others on the go as i'm impatient and know what the WR is capable of.
Just looked up and realised I'm writing in large pink letters..........I think the grey matter is starting to fail me now so I'm gonna trek up the wooden hill good night love hope you get some sleep!!!X


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> A wee bit slower?
> 
> since 16 I've only had 3 yrs of misbehaving I've been in 2
> long term relationships having 2 serious X's so missed most of the crazy days but did make up for it on the odd occasions I did go out, I have some old fashioned values and like the settled down life but do miss the odd bit of madness.
> ...


im the same with the settled down. i used to be flat out off my face down swansea every weekend even tho i worked friday, saturday and sunday. i used to have the rest of the week off but i was worse then. i ended up in hospital with pneumonia and a blood clot on the lung at 23. that didnt stop me i was smoking joints in the car park with a boy on the same ward as me. it wasnt until i settled down that i stopped it all (except weed) . i do miss it at times but i couldnt do it again, my body would pack in lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> A wee bit slower?
> 
> since 16 I've only had 3 yrs of misbehaving I've been in 2
> long term relationships having 2 serious X's so missed most of the crazy days but did make up for it on the odd occasions I did go out, I have some old fashioned values and like the settled down life but do miss the odd bit of madness.
> ...


life with know madness,whats is that lol........  well im 3days in and still know sleep and getting gggrrrr. ive got lots to do today and ive just finished clearing out some of my wardrobes, "silly amounts of clothes "that i don't were so will take them to the chaz shops too. think my seeds will be here friday 6x12 yum yum lol.

have a good sleep mr


----------



## unlucky (Jun 20, 2012)

fooking sleep gggggrrrr.... 

<span style="color:#ff33cc;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;cpa4wBN8X3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpa4wBN8X3s[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

cant find my old ebay selling hydro shop i used before, i managed to blag them hard and get alot freebies.
where u guys find the best priced nutes and plant care products?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cant find my old ebay selling hydro shop i used before, i managed to blag them hard and get alot freebies.
> where u guys find the best priced nutes and plant care products?


I buy most of mine now in my local hydro store m8, not that that's goina help u cos I'm on the other side of the sea lol. They got a big warehouse and a small shop, order in the shop and pick up at the warehouse anytime nite or day which is handy if you got a lot to pick up, I've been able to do a bit of haggling with then too, quite on here today


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2012)

The first lotta stuff I ordered I got of an eBay shop, the kitbag shop I think it was, also able to ring them up and haggle a bit


----------



## baklawa (Jun 21, 2012)

Aaargh I missed the Ninja again. Aaargh. Same thing always happened with Santa Claus. GRRRRRR.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

yeah mate i try haggle at supermarkets haha the mrs isnt impressed wen i do, works out well as she wont take me shops with her now.
is very ssssshhhhhhhhhhh here today.
@ dragon u do no writing in pink may convince peeps of a femanine side to u and that u r not a sexual threat to the women off the thread haha but i can see through this smoke screen hahahah


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cant find my old ebay selling hydro shop i used before, i managed to blag them hard and get alot freebies.
> where u guys find the best priced nutes and plant care products?


marks ebay i found was the best seller on ebay but he hasnt got everything


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

marks ebay? dos that on reciepe come out as e marks or something ? sounds simular chap i used


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

or mark tech mayb ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 21, 2012)

I used to use ebay all the time, used that kitbag mg mentioned before now i use these, they'v got pretty much everythin i need an are close so i can pick my bags of coco up, just for ease really

http://www.greenspirit-hydroponics.com/canna-coco-range-pack


----------



## Ontheball (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is this it? View attachment 2220375
> they got it here if you want to save the better quality one http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158412&d=1295751999&imgrefurl=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233&h=1024&w=770&sz=140&tbnid=aNajMMKU2WHREM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=68&zoom=1&usg=__TxORkv2LsSwZHPfPB0Fbc-39dCk=&docid=YBtqJnNMssvKuM&sa=X&ei=CLDhT5X-CIaM8gO9vKySBA&ved=0CGUQ9QEwBQ&dur=6088


Yeah that was it cheers dude.



mad dog bark said:


> alright on th ball?
> been awhile. u still growing then?
> the table b on internet search mate goggle it. its in a few threads like pukkas old g13 one but it looing through and finding as i ent a computer type and dnt no how do links etc
> soz man
> haha my k button is broke wondering y i was making less sence then normal


Yeah ive got somewhere away from home for the hps and autos , i just toy around with cfl and 12/12 from seed here less heat better sleep


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

y not dabble led fella? save up n move grow back with u . hardly any heat. i always have a chuckle now wen i see peeps with heat issues and worry wen choppers go past as a few less probs for me to worry about


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> marks ebay? dos that on reciepe come out as e marks or something ? sounds simular chap i used


this is the link for his shop http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/marks-e-buy/m.html?item=280653096632&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


Ontheball said:


> Yeah that was it cheers dude.


no problem mate


mad dog bark said:


> y not dabble led fella? save up n move grow back with u . hardly any heat. i always have a chuckle now wen i see peeps with heat issues and worry wen choppers go past as a few less probs for me to worry about


thats bad laughing at our heat issues lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

ok laugh mayb alil extreme. a smirk any better? haha pure evil ent i.
its the flip side tho as on the plus side hps u grow bigger n heavier plants,and quicker also.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im the same with the settled down. i used to be flat out off my face down swansea every weekend even tho i worked friday, saturday and sunday. i used to have the rest of the week off but i was worse then. i ended up in hospital with pneumonia and a blood clot on the lung at 23. that didnt stop me i was smoking joints in the car park with a boy on the same ward as me. it wasnt until i settled down that i stopped it all (except weed) . i do miss it at times but i couldnt do it again, my body would pack in lol


same yer mate not so much going out in swansea or cardiff because of the trouble my mates are thugs and it all comes back to football, which is pretty stupid as were newport county supporters and couldn't even score in an open goal lol 
my prob is I'd get drunk and fall out with the local roid head bullys, I fucking hate bully's, ended up in the hospital a couple of times because I wasn't smart enough to stay down. Never had any rel health probs apart from a little internal bleeding but that was for doing the right thing and even went for a few beers with the guys after.
Same as you though mate I really am past it now the odd bit of madness every now and then is enough for me now, I still don't feel %100 and had 12hrs sleep lolol
On a side note day 2 for me with no weed so can't see me behaving for too much longer lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> life with know madness,whats is that lol........  well im 3days in and still know sleep and getting gggrrrr. ive got lots to do today and ive just finished clearing out some of my wardrobes, "silly amounts of clothes "that i don't were so will take them to the chaz shops too. think my seeds will be here friday 6x12 yum yum lol.
> 
> have a good sleep mr



Fucking hell love I'd be like a raving lunatic after 3 days no sleep, nice of you to take some clothes down the charity shop though and I suppose it gives you something to do to stave off the boredom, the upside is aswell you can fill them back up with all new stuff, my misses loves dragging me around shops when shopping and the worst part is I can't even say no, being a bloke I believe we don't have tht many uses around the house apart from fixing things and being pack mules for the heavy lifting, we went out for some more shoe's for her the other day just for the sake of it and it took about 4 hours and about 10 shopping bags later we went back to the first shop to buy her shoes the only prob was by then she had several new outfits and now needs even more shoes for them, she must have about 40 pairs now not including her sandals and flip flop style ones.............I fucking hate shopping especially when it should only be a quick trip into town coz you know it's going to be a few hours atleast lol


----------



## baklawa (Jun 21, 2012)

EMERGENCY!!!!

Are RIU posts indexed on Google?

PsychoExo has declared cyber war. Found the new pseudonym I use for work, has fuckered that totally, lost everything, the entire professional network I've built over the past 9 months or so, all goorrn. Luckily too adrenaline-drenched to care much now, but dammit I'm FURIOUS, with him but also with myself for somehow being outdone in terms of cyber sneakiness. I need to know if RIU posts are indexed, cos if so I can't be arsed to delete each and every old post, and I know that posts remain standing after deleting member account - any suggestions? If he gets as far as this forum YIKES because he fights dirtier than any of you can possibly imagine. He will join undercover to get evidence against me as an unfit mother. As far as I know I've never mentioned anything traceable or searchable, nothing to connect real-life me with Baklawa, but even so, he's spooky, the fucking cowardly FREAK, and plus of course we can do without yet another undercover member.

Accurate info only, please - maybe this is a question for the mods?

Hey don't ban me yet as a security threat, BTW


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah mate i try haggle at supermarkets haha the mrs isnt impressed wen i do, works out well as she wont take me shops with her now.
> is very ssssshhhhhhhhhhh here today.
> @ dragon u do no writing in pink may convince peeps of a femanine side to u and that u r not a sexual threat to the women off the thread haha but i can see through this smoke screen hahahah


I have a femanine side mate not sure where it is though, I think that's the part of me that cleans the bath and toilet after I've used them lol not sure though I usually get refered to as a caveman that was born in the wrong century, didn't even use the computer until I came on here looking for flower nutes as I'd bought blood, bone meal, and guano, I vegged my first grow on piss lol
I've never really had to chat women up before they always came to me I believe it's because I was one of the good ones in an area full of arseholes not to mention I'm a handsome bastard and before any one says otherwise I know it's true because my mum tells me so lmfao

well I'm off again food shopping this time someone has to carry the bags!!!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

baklawa said:


> EMERGENCY!!!!
> 
> Are RIU posts indexed on Google?
> 
> ...


what? in caveman lingo please?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ok laugh mayb alil extreme. a smirk any better? haha pure evil ent i.
> its the flip side tho as on the plus side hps u grow bigger n heavier plants,and quicker also.


its ok mate i laugh at LED growers having little yeilds lol 


W Dragon said:


> same yer mate not so much going out in swansea or cardiff because of the trouble my mates are thugs and it all comes back to football, which is pretty stupid as were newport county supporters and couldn't even score in an open goal lol
> my prob is I'd get drunk and fall out with the local roid head bullys, I fucking hate bully's, ended up in the hospital a couple of times because I wasn't smart enough to stay down. Never had any rel health probs apart from a little internal bleeding but that was for doing the right thing and even went for a few beers with the guys after.
> Same as you though mate I really am past it now the odd bit of madness every now and then is enough for me now, I still don't feel %100 and had 12hrs sleep lolol
> On a side note day 2 for me with no weed so can't see me behaving for too much longer lol


i was never much of a drinker or a football fan. i was a pill head. i thought i was going to get my head kicked in down escape when i tipped a can of coke over a roid head, i was shitting them but he just looked at me a shook my hand. it was a much better atmosphere when everyone was all loved up


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I have a femanine side mate not sure where it is though, I think that's the part of me that cleans the bath and toilet after I've used them lol not sure though I usually get refered to as a caveman that was born in the wrong century, didn't even use the computer until I came on here looking for flower nutes as I'd bought blood, bone meal, and guano, I vegged my first grow on piss lol
> I've never really had to chat women up before they always came to me I believe it's because I was one of the good ones in an area full of arseholes not to mention I'm a handsome bastard and before any one says otherwise I know it's true because my mum tells me so lmfao
> 
> well I'm off again food shopping this time someone has to carry the bags!!!!!


have to say dragon my mum also agrees and says u r a handsome fella hahaha. laters step daddy haha dont forget me rizla from shops hahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

baklawa said:


> EMERGENCY!!!!
> 
> Are RIU posts indexed on Google?
> 
> ...


if you google your name and put riu after it this is the 3rd thing that comes up
*The UK Growers Thread! - Page 4844
*

www.rollitup.org/general.../179741-uk-growers-thread-4844.html
22 minutes ago &#8211; Are _RIU_ posts indexed on Google? *...* anything traceable or searchable, nothing to connect real-life me with _Baklawa_, but even so, he's spooky, *...*
The UK Growers Thread! - Page 4800&#8206; - 17 Jun 2012
The UK Growers Thread! - Page 4724&#8206; - 13 Jun 2012
The UK Growers Thread!&#8206; - 19 Jan 2012
The UK Growers Thread! - Page 3067&#8206; - 22 Nov 2011


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its ok mate i laugh at LED growers having little yeilds lol
> 
> 
> i was never much of a drinker or a football fan. i was a pill head. i thought i was going to get my head kicked in down escape when i tipped a can of coke over a roid head, i was shitting them but he just looked at me a shook my hand. it was a much better atmosphere when everyone was all loved up


yeah thats it evil mrt haha welcome to the evil club


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

oh and pukka u maxed ya pms i tried to reply earlier and got the fuck u he needs delete pms sign up


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah thats it evil mrt haha welcome to the evil club


cheers mate. i just want to fit in. i was laughing at the misses getting home from picking the kids up cos she got soaked


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

oh dragon n sambo wood beat you for such anti gentleman behavour haha.
did u get the mrs do u ya very own wet tshirt comp?
hahahahaha
if u wanna fit in here matey u need grow another toe at least hahaha


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im the same with the settled down. i used to be flat out off my face down swansea every weekend even tho i worked friday, saturday and sunday. i used to have the rest of the week off but i was worse then. i ended up in hospital with pneumonia and a blood clot on the lung at 23. that didnt stop me i was smoking joints in the car park with a boy on the same ward as me. it wasnt until i settled down that i stopped it all (except weed) . i do miss it at times but i couldnt do it again, my body would pack in lol



I used to be flat out off it down Cardiff, Swansea, Bristol, Newport Birmingham anywhere there was a party really, every weekend and i'd still be doing it now if it wasn't for the children as much fun as it was i'd rather have my girls and a biffta


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

isnt there a welsh thread? swear soon the welsh will outnumber the english here haha 
na am same 3 eyes kids was my chilling point. better to b a good rolemodel then a wreckhead


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2012)

The scots seem to have done a runner and yes, us welshes have taken over!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

u welsh now to ttt?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, you know how it is, woke up one day and figured, hey, and presto, i was Welsh.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

i thought it was a welsh tradition to b classed as a true welsh man u need to b get through a flock off sheep? haha
am waiting now for the welsh backlash haha i got my skipping trainers on ducking n diving haha


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> isnt there a welsh thread? swear soon the welsh will outnumber the english here haha
> na am same 3 eyes kids was my chilling point. better to b a good rolemodel then a wreckhead



I thought about it but it's better fun to wind the English up on here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

tt U GUNNA BE IN TO SIGN FOR THIS OR U WANT IT SANDARD POST??

CHEDZ URES GOING IN POST SHORTLEY,WILL NEED TO BE SIGNED FOR


SAMBO I NEED YOUR ADDRESS MATE EMAIL IT TO ME


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i thought it was a welsh tradition to b classed as a true welsh man u need to b get through a flock off sheep? haha
> am waiting now for the welsh backlash haha i got my skipping trainers on ducking n diving haha


No sheep needed. When you're as good looking as me, it;s a criminal offence not to be Welsh.

And i think signed for might be a good idea IM given the recent failings of the post office. Least least if it goes byebyes it can be traced in a vague manner  I'm in for a while, unemployed nigger!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No sheep needed. When you're as good looking as me, it;s a criminal offence not to be Welsh.
> 
> And i think signed for might be a good idea IM given the recent failings of the post office. Least least if it goes byebyes it can be traced in a vague manner  I'm in for a while, unemployed nigger!


lmao ok kewl shes going out in a mo to post it 1st calss recorderd,u should get it tomoz


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

I've just started the Welsh weed thread now we#ll have to see how it go's


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

all welcome or u gotta b knee deep in sheep to join in? i dont mind i always found something sluty about sheep eyes haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I used to be flat out off it down Cardiff, Swansea, Bristol, Newport Birmingham anywhere there was a party really, every weekend and i'd still be doing it now if it wasn't for the children as much fun as it was i'd rather have my girls and a biffta


same here mate. it was a mix of settling down with kids and pills going shit lol


mad dog bark said:


> i thought it was a welsh tradition to b classed as a true welsh man u need to b get through a flock off sheep? haha
> am waiting now for the welsh backlash haha i got my skipping trainers on ducking n diving haha


mdb we fuck em and you eat them. now whos the dirty bastard lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

that priceless mr t i like that 1 hahahah quality come back man


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

Told a guy in Turkey that, fuck me he gave me a look funny as fuck lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> that priceless mr t i like that 1 hahahah quality come back man


its quite an old 1 down here mate lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> same here mate. it was a mix of settling down with kids and pills going shit lol
> 
> 
> mdb we fuck em and you eat them. now whos the dirty bastard lmao



Pills went shit but the MDMA was still about you ever end up in the karate club on a Sunday morning?


----------



## baklawa (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> what? in caveman lingo please?


Brat's dad is a dangerous but impossibly charming and likeable cunt. He's just rumbled my entire "new" ID - the name I adopted for work after I came here, all my related social media accounts and networks, etc.

So I wondered if there was anything that could lead him to this forum too.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Pills went shit but the MDMA was still about you ever end up in the karate club on a Sunday morning?


i found that mdma a bit too more-ish. me and a mate went through a bag of the stuff in 1 night. no i always went back to a mates flat or house for some bongs to finish the night off. we did end up in llanelli a few time with a mad lot we met down there tho


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Brat's dad is a dangerous but impossibly charming and likeable cunt. He's just rumbled my entire "new" ID - the name I adopted for work after I came here, all my related social media accounts and networks, etc.
> 
> So I wondered if there was anything that could lead him to this forum too.


well whatever you do DO NOT go and make a cup of tea but almost of equal importance, DO NOT look behind the curtains...


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its ok mate i laugh at LED growers having little yeilds lol
> 
> 
> i was never much of a drinker or a football fan. i was a pill head. i thought i was going to get my head kicked in down escape when i tipped a can of coke over a roid head, i was shitting them but he just looked at me a shook my hand. it was a much better atmosphere when everyone was all loved up


Good result mate, I'm one of those that apologises instinctively if I bump into some one just sadly my area has loads of knob heads about, I really shouldn't say roid heads as it's not the older guys it's mainly the younger ones strutting around with their shirts all opened up thinking their the hardest things on 2 legs and I really dislike bullys, I imagine 3EYES knows what I'm talking about if he's been out down here a few times, as much as I love newport I'm the first to say the general attitude stinks down here which is sad as you used to ba able to have a good night out.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've just started the Welsh weed thread now we#ll have to see how it go's


I thought this was our thread mate lol seems like there's more of us considering we have smaller numbers per area.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

i carnt even read ur post drags they hurt me eyes ya dyslexic numpty........


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

fuck off back to the hills thats where ya run too werent it? now u all gotta be hardmen lololol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Good result mate, I'm one of those that apologises instinctively if I bump into some one just sadly my area has loads of knob heads about, I really shouldn't say roid heads as it's not the older guys it's mainly the younger ones strutting around with their shirts all opened up thinking their the hardest things on 2 legs and I really dislike bullys, I imagine 3EYES knows what I'm talking about if he's been out down here a few times, as much as I love newport I'm the first to say the general attitude stinks down here which is sad as you used to ba able to have a good night out.


dont get me wrong mate i did say sorry but he didnt care lol

i just checked the plants and 2 of the blue cheese that had hairs about a week ago dont seam to have any now. has that happened to anyone else here? i dont think thier males but i dont know whats going on with them


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Good result mate, I'm one of those that apologises instinctively if I bump into some one just sadly my area has loads of knob heads about, I really shouldn't say roid heads as it's not the older guys it's mainly the younger ones strutting around with their shirts all opened up thinking their the hardest things on 2 legs and I really dislike bullys, I imagine 3EYES knows what I'm talking about if he's been out down here a few times, as much as I love newport I'm the first to say the general attitude stinks down here which is sad as you used to ba able to have a good night out.



I know all about the port i have worked there been drinking there and have friends there it can be a very friendly safe place but also a very bad nasty hole depending on where and who your with it's pretty much the same as other places but has got a bad rep of late


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I know all about the port i have worked there been drinking there and have friends there it can be a very friendly safe place but also a very bad nasty hole depending on where and who your with it's pretty much the same as other places but has got a bad rep of late



bad rep lmfao did you not see that programme called bouncers it was in newport lmao well ard lolololol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I thought this was our thread mate lol seems like there's more of us considering we have smaller numbers per area.



Yeah that's what i was thinking originally seeing that we are the indigenous people of these shores but i'd thought i'd try it and see how go's


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bad rep lmfao did you not see that programme called bouncers it was in newport lmao well ard lolololol



Of course i saw it, Mr Tony & Guy haircut pmsl i thought it was a wig what a cock


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

im fucked 

[video=youtube;BcSMpI02gqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcSMpI02gqs[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

i dont grow i just lie this is the uk thread after all lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hows tricks sambo me old mukka?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows tricks sambo me old mukka?



im alrite geezer just wrecked as usual m8, need to sort it out and i will.

hows you m8? hows the little man?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I know all about the port i have worked there been drinking there and have friends there it can be a very friendly safe place but also a very bad nasty hole depending on where and who your with it's pretty much the same as other places but has got a bad rep of late


Agreed 100% mate growing up here and knocking around with the people I used to I guess I've just seen more bad than good over the years, also it doesn't help when murderers your mates with you class as being nice have done some very naughty things and growing up looking up to these people not that they're bad people or anything just that it's not out of the norm. 
most other places seem to have lower numbers of nutters or maybe it's just that I don't know them???
the crazys Iknow down here have never been anuthing but nice and respectable to me but when you hear of some of the things they've done certainly makes you think of what's normal to you and others, If that makes sense mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt even read ur post drags they hurt me eyes ya dyslexic numpty........


well learn to read properly then, It's not my fault your english teacher taught you to start a new line every time you start a new sentence, yes I know ya cunt it's the computer but fuck it like franky said fuck you I'm doing it my way lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off back to the hills thats where ya run too werent it? now u all gotta be hardmen lololol


carry on like that and you'll be getting lt like the local sheep do on a saturday night ya slag


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bad rep lmfao did you not see that programme called bouncers it was in newport lmao well ard lolololol


They shamed us and made us look like a right bunch of arseholes, I know a few door men and none of them are like that, they really were poor excuses for door staff.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> They shamed us and made us look like a right bunch of arseholes, I know a few door men and none of them are like that, they really were poor excuses for door staff.



They were shit mate all of them i worked doors in the valleys, Cardiff and Newport and they were poor at best especially the fat Mr lover lover what a cock "i've only had 1 woman turn me down" yeah right dream on fat guy with a wig lol

Last i heard was that they had more than a good talking to from a couple of local lads lol and no longer frequent the streets of Newport lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

wats with the samll pictures sambo ya plonker u taken themon ipad or summet??? llz u need to email me your address remember


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> well whatever you do DO NOT go and make a cup of tea but almost of equal importance, DO NOT look behind the curtains...


the postman came early to the post office and they wouldn tlet me send recorded and post it outside iin the box for the later collection,,,HOW FUCKED UP IS THAT.!! lol 

so they sed wont go out til tomorrow,,i kinda wich i hadent just thrown a couple of buds in a small white envelope now hmmm


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> They were shit mate all of them i worked doors in the valleys, Cardiff and Newport and they were poor at best especially the fat Mr lover lover what a cock "i've only had 1 woman turn me down" yeah right dream on fat guy with a wig lol
> 
> Last i heard was that they had more than a good talking to from a couple of local lads lol and no longer frequent the streets of Newport lol


lmao that one with the pretty hair do didn't do himself any favours, I couldn't get over when him and his mate pushed them 2 young lads about 30 yards up the road, was wondering to myself would they have been the same if those lads posed any kind of threat? I highly doubt it. Also apart from one of them I didn't recognise any of them was thinking maybe the regs were kept away due to having previous as they certainly weren't the regulars I remembered from when I was going out, Tony used control the doors up that way, I know it was a while back but hadn't even seen that bunch before.
I heard something similar mate but didn't know if it was just talk. What pubs/clubs have you worked mate? you never know we may have even been on the beer together before ar at the very least crossed paths.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmao that one with the pretty hair do didn't do himself any favours, I couldn't get over when him and his mate pushed them 2 young lads about 30 yards up the road, was wondering to myself would they have been the same if those lads posed any kind of threat? I highly doubt it. Also apart from one of them I didn't recognise any of them was thinking maybe the regs were kept away due to having previous as they certainly weren't the regulars I remembered from when I was going out, Tony used control the doors up that way, I know it was a while back but hadn't even seen that bunch before.
> I heard something similar mate but didn't know if it was just talk. What pubs/clubs have you worked mate? you never know we may have even been on the beer together before ar at the very least crossed paths.



I did the Chicago hard rock a few times and DJ'd in another venue a couple of times and used to end up in Ritzy when i was pissed years ago If you ever went to evo in Cardiff then you'd probably recognise me as i was there quite a bit working until they sacked me then off it until they banned me lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I did the Chicago hard rock a few times and DJ'd in another venue a couple of times and used to end up in Ritzy when i was pissed years ago If you ever went to evo in Cardiff then you'd probably recognise me as i was there quite a bit working until they sacked me then off it until they banned me lol


lol been in chicago's a good few times was also arm n legged out a couple of times aswell lmao ritzy's is more of a blur than a memory as they were my younger days I was only bout 16/17 I think while it was still ritzys, only been to evo a few times but was sniffed up off my nut when I would go there and prob wouldn't have recognised me own mum the state I used to get in while there lol 
For the most part I've spent most of my time around maindee and town mate spent some time down pill aswell but was brought up around maindee so that's where I spent most of my time.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol been in chicago's a good few times was also arm n legged out a couple of times aswell lmao ritzy's is more of a blur than a memory as they were my younger days I was only bout 16/17 I think while it was still ritzys, only been to evo a few times but was sniffed up off my nut when I would go there and prob wouldn't have recognised me own mum the state I used to get in while there lol
> For the most part I've spent most of my time around maindee and town mate spent some time down pill aswell but was brought up around maindee so that's where I spent most of my time.



I work with a guy from maindee and the other guy i know from that area is back inside (might be back out now though had a 7 to do) i worked down pill for a month or so in handy land what a crock he couldn't understand why i was smiling when he sacked me lol used to get slate from pill when i was 16 to just pull into the street and wait for your local neighbour hood rasta to come over and happy days lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I work with a guy from maindee and the other guy i know from that area is back inside (might be back out now though had a 7 to do) i worked down pill for a month or so in handy land what a crock he couldn't understand why i was smiling when he sacked me lol used to get slate from pill when i was 16 to just pull into the street and wait for your local neighbour hood rasta to come over and happy days lol


lol pill used to come in handy for some things not many though, with regards to the 7 was he about 5,8 shaved head bit nuts and stabbed someone over a giro? If it's the same person happened about 5 yrs back now, used to be a bit of a dellboy that dabbled in a bit of everything. lovely guy but a little pschycotic lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol pill used to come in handy for some things not many though, with regards to the 7 was he about 5,8 shaved head bit nuts and stabbed someone over a giro? If it's the same person happened about 5 yrs back now, used to be a bit of a dellboy that dabbled in a bit of everything. lovely guy but a little pschycotic lol



No mate he's Asian and went down for pills and brown tried to lay the blame off onto 1 of his very close family members as he'd been in twice before because of it (probably thought he's get lifed off for 3rd strike) needless to say everybody thought he was a cunt for saying those things but he had his reasons the guy he was trying to blame would of taken the wrap for him to as he was in on it


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

baklawa said:


> Brat's dad is a dangerous but impossibly charming and likeable cunt. He's just rumbled my entire "new" ID - the name I adopted for work after I came here, all my related social media accounts and networks, etc.
> 
> So I wondered if there was anything that could lead him to this forum too.


well being charming and likeable is a trait all pyschos have. that y they so successful cos they th last fecker u wood expect of doing some1.
thank sfor breaking it down for me tho haha n good luck with it.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> No mate he's Asian and went down for pills and brown tried to lay the blame off onto 1 of his very close family members as he'd been in twice before because of it (probably thought he's get lifed off for 3rd strike) needless to say everybody thought he was a cunt for saying those things but he had his reasons the guy he was trying to blame would of taken the wrap for him to as he was in on it


Defo not the guy I was thinking of then mate I really haven't had many dealings with the asians, naughty though passing off the blame like that, I only like to deal with people I know or people I know don't pose a threat I'm not one for gambling these days when it comes to money I like to keep it easy these days not that selling weed poses much of a risk.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

post count reducing again? u online being stealth sambo, lurking? hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

YA BUNCH OF TOSSERS


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> post count reducing again? u online being stealth sambo, lurking? hahahahahahahahahah



im always lurking bro lol and ic3 wheres me pills bro?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2012)

haha u watching the footy? good match man nice see ronaldo missing


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

ronaldo with a broken leg would be good ending to it for me lolol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I did the Chicago hard rock a few times and DJ'd in another venue a couple of times and used to end up in Ritzy when i was pissed years ago If you ever went to evo in Cardiff then you'd probably recognise me as i was there quite a bit working until they sacked me then off it until they banned me lol



Done evo plenty of times lol juice and cally MarkE-G technoboy , donkey rollers ! lol The good old days lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im always lurking bro lol and ic3 wheres me pills bro?


ive messgaed u saying I NEED YOUR HOUSE ADDRESS and IF you was lurking u would hv red the mutiple requests for this,,i only have your old one the missus i guess???

everyone else was posted but yours,,i havent your number since the phone went,,, same place as your address,,,  so i picked the other 14 up today so il get em in 1st class redorded in morning so u get em sat ok?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive messgaed u saying I NEED YOUR HOUSE ADDRESS and IF you was lurking u would hv red the mutiple requests for this,,i only have your old one the missus i guess???
> 
> everyone else was posted but yours,,i havent your number since the phone went,,, same place as your address,,,  so i picked the other 14 up today so il get em in 1st class redorded in morning so u get em sat ok?


He'll be back in 5 mate he's just popped down the shop, any joys getting ya phone back or sorting the cheecky fucker that pinched it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> He'll be back in 5 mate he's just popped down the shop, any joys getting ya phone back or sorting the cheecky fucker that pinched it?


aint seen or heard from him,,he totally denies the lad in the back pinching it seys he had the kid in tears,.,,,he was like look mate i dont wanna loose ur supply down to a 80 qwid phone,,,,,fucker made me actually doubt myself lol ther convincing them pakis,,,just got given a WILDFIRE s and a nokia 2730-c and both like new,,,also got a galaxy s2 cummin and a s1 tomorrow....maybe accepted for a galaxy s3, fucking over run with phones lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aint seen or heard from him,,he totally denies the lad in the back pinching it seys he had the kid in tears,.,,,he was like look mate i dont wanna loose ur supply down to a 80 qwid phone,,,,,fucker made me actually doubt myself lol ther convincing them pakis,,,just got given a WILDFIRE s and a nokia 2730-c and both like new,,,also got a galaxy s2 cummin and a s1 tomorrow....maybe accepted for a galaxy s3, fucking over run with phones lmao


he's back mate gonna ring ya now, happy days on the other phones, don't know fuck all about them though so can't comment I still think you should have given him a slap just to be on the safe side and balls to the guilt I don't think it works the same with pakis, but you know what's best for your situation mate and if the guy did right by you replacing it with 2 better phones than can't really complain it's just the principal of it at would have got to me.
how's your leg feeling now mate any improvements?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> he's back mate gonna ring ya now, happy days on the other phones, don't know fuck all about them though so can't comment I still think you should have given him a slap just to be on the safe side and balls to the guilt I don't think it works the same with pakis, but you know what's best for your situation mate and if the guy did right by you replacing it with 2 better phones than can't really complain it's just the principal of it at would have got to me.
> how's your leg feeling now mate any improvements?


i cant slap what i cant touch lol i havent seen him since,know wer he lives or even his name lmao no shit,,, hes bought bulk of me for ages and i onl know his as he is in my phon,,,paki weeeed lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

sambo messaged u mate u got my house number or no??? i'll have a phone up and running tomorrow so il giv you the number,,but keep the old mobile number it wil be bak on soon as i get a phone it will go it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.youareanidiot.org/


http://gifura.orzhk.org/src/1332235315120.swf


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant slap what i cant touch lol i havent seen him since,know wer he lives or even his name lmao no shit,,, hes bought bulk of me for ages and i onl know his as he is in my phon,,,paki weeeed lol


lol lesson learned then mate but I'd make sure you have some of his details if your gonna keep dealing with him, I know the address and name of the guy I deal with and have known him for years, I know even if he was in a position to screw me he wouldn't because he know's I know where his family and some of friends live not to mention Id break all his fingers but we live and learn mate and I deal with a nobody in the grand scheme of things now just for the ease and the fact it's headache free. when I used to deal with the bigger boys I'd do it so as that it suited me and if they didn't like it then they knew the deal, go somewhere else.

I like the name he was saved as though paki weed lmfao, ya never mentioned how's ya leg doing mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol lesson learned then mate but I'd make sure you have some of his details if your gonna keep dealing with him, I know the address and name of the guy I deal with and have known him for years, I know even if he was in a position to screw me he wouldn't because he know's I know where his family and some of friends live not to mention Id break all his fingers but we live and learn mate and I deal with a nobody in the grand scheme of things now just for the ease and the fact it's headache free. when I used to deal with the bigger boys I'd do it so as that it suited me and if they didn't like it then they knew the deal, go somewhere else.
> 
> I like the name he was saved as though paki weed lmfao, ya never mentioned how's ya leg doing mate?


its HEALING! shrunk a inch in width nrly since i been bak from hozzy! so they deffo dislodged summet wil in ther,,no pain and i can walk to the shop n shit


yeh i onl known him for about 11 months,,,every old regular customer has to start sumwer lolz he alwys tries taking piss noking me down to so i guess il just find sum1 else to take it all,,,,hopefully moving soon. fresh start away from the fucking idiots around here 

anwyays going to bed,,aint ufc on fox on tonite?? sure it is i think? lol


sambo yer a ignoraNT fucker thanx for addy tho il get em in tomoz post,,
peace,.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I did the Chicago hard rock a few times and DJ'd in another venue a couple of times and used to end up in Ritzy when i was pissed years ago If you ever went to evo in Cardiff then you'd probably recognise me as i was there quite a bit working until they sacked me then off it until they banned me lol


what was with the uniforms for the door men in evo? they nearly had me with pills in the bogs before. i had a piss and was half and half about washing my hands, i did and as i was leaving the stopped the bloke in front of me to do a spot check for drugs


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its HEALING! shrunk a inch in width nrly since i been bak from hozzy! so they deffo dislodged summet wil in ther,,no pain and i can walk to the shop n shit
> 
> 
> yeh i onl known him for about 11 months,,,every old regular customer has to start sumwer lolz he alwys tries taking piss noking me down to so i guess il just find sum1 else to take it all,,,,hopefully moving soon. fresh start away from the fucking idiots around here
> ...



good result on it getting better mate hopefully it'll continue til it's better, I suppose your right mate with everyone starting somewhere I suppose it's a bit different for me as I've lived here all my life and know most of the usual suspects.
no ufc for the misses got big brother on the tv been recording them since it started and decided it was time to watch a few episodes I fucking hate them, If I wanted to watch a bunch of nutters I'd go down one of the boys houses.
well won't be long mate and you'll be doing the river dance lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> good result on it getting better mate hopefully it'll continue til it's better, I suppose your right mate with everyone starting somewhere I suppose it's a bit different for me as I've lived here all my life and know most of the usual suspects.
> no ufc for the misses got big brother on the tv been recording them since it started and decided it was time to watch a few episodes I fucking hate them, If I wanted to watch a bunch of nutters I'd go down one of the boys houses.
> well won't be long mate and you'll be doing the river dance lolol



if u got sky does that secret big brother channel stream stil work?? google it if u r with sky..u have to manualy tune it but u get the codes on google? but that was 2010 and that was chnl 4

n yeh u have to start sumwer but fuk if this happens after 4 buys fuk that shit

donwload ufc tomoz mate wont be hard UFC on fox

next week 147 or 148 cant member but ts gunna fucking ROK!

anyways 
peace


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if u got sky does that secret big brother channel stream stil work?? google it if u r with sky..u have to manualy tune it but u get the codes on google? but that was 2010 and that was chnl 4
> 
> n yeh u have to start sumwer but fuk if this happens after 4 buys fuk that shit
> 
> ...


I'm with virgin mate, and fuck big bro24/7 I'd end up volleying the tv lol 
I'll download it 2mo off extratorrent to have a nose at.

And yeah mate if that was only your fourth time dealing with the guy cut him loose, there's bound to be plenty around who'll take it off ya even if you have to bump the price up and move it in smaller bits (there's always the net aswell wink wink).

big brother is on channel 5 now mate seems channel 4 gave up on it, saying that though the last few seasons should have been the last, it needs to buried and done away with, my misses was saying you could record the footy so I could catch up on some episodes lmfao there's more chance of me becoming a gay priest lol
should mention since the full time whistle blew big brother has been on non stop, obvious who wears the trousers in my house lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

i think i got a male blue cheese. there are 2 things where the calyx is supposed to be. how long does it take for the pollen sacks to open? i want to give it a few more days just to make sure cos my eyes are fucking shit lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think i got a male blue cheese. there are 2 things where the calyx is supposed to be. how long does it take for the pollen sacks to open? i want to give it a few more days just to make sure cos my eyes are fucking shit lol


wait just to make sure they are pollen sacks mate, are they at the nodes? because you will usually get stigmas growing out at the nodes as the plants mature and get ready to flower and also alot of strains will put out a couple of single calyxes there and I've seen a few threads on here where people have been saying scrap them they're male when they're defo female I'll see if I can find a pic or diagram for ya mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

male plant mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^female plant mate^^^^^^^^^


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## W Dragon (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry mate just had a quick look about and found them, I had a couple of pdfs saved that went in to real detail and explained the science behind plant biology but can't find them I'll have a look on my old laptop as they're well worth the read, A few days worth of reading but well worth it as they dispell a lot of forum bullshit and it's info gained from university's from all over the world, Also they cover agriculture farming and plant health and the direct affect different nutrients play within the plant and how important it is to keep your plants healthy and not throw all sorts of unneeded shit at them.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

cheers for them mate. thier a bit small at the mo to tell, ive even got my microscope out. if there was a bunch of them i'd know they deffinatly where male but its only the 2 each side. their just over a week on 12/12 but the others had the hairs after 3 days and i was sure this plant did but i might have smoked too much lol. i think i had the same sort of thing with the bubblegum i run last time but i cant remember if it turned out female or male. ill give it till its been on 12/12 for 2 weeks, i should know by then.

yeah mate ill have a read of them if you can find them, im always looking to improve my knowledge. dont look too hard tho, if you cant find it dont worry lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 21, 2012)

bet your all in bed blasting zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

i got hold of my first psycho clone this morning thanks to a fellow riu-er. cheers mate you know who you are


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2012)

Well then looks like im the only one alive in here today lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2012)

can any one suggest the best soil from B & Q to use ? it all seems to be made by viola or summat now !! ive tryed MG & MG fruit & veg, ect to so so results, cant seem to get just plain old JI no 1,2 or 3 now !! I'm just about to pot up so need to go get ASAP, 

THANKS ALL in advance !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got hold of my first psycho clone this morning thanks to a fellow riu-er. cheers mate you know who you are


I just got my first psycho about a week ago too m8 thanks to a fairy on here, u goin just grpw and flower urs? I'm hopin to grow mine a bit and take quite a few clones off mine, hope to get nine but not really done much clonin so it could take a while lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2012)

go COCO!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> can any one suggest the best soil from B & Q to use ? it all seems to be made by viola or summat now !! ive tryed MG & MG fruit & veg, ect to so so results, cant seem to get just plain old JI no 1,2 or 3 now !! I'm just about to pot up so need to go get ASAP,
> 
> THANKS ALL in advance !


order some coco off ebay. you can get next day delivery. its much better than soil and unlike i first thought you shouldnt have to ph it unless you use something like rhitzonic cos that bumps the ph up


Mastergrow said:


> I just got my first psycho about a week ago too m8 thanks to a fairy on here, u goin just grpw and flower urs? I'm hopin to grow mine a bit and take quite a few clones off mine, hope to get nine but not really done much clonin so it could take a while lol!


i got blue cheese and white widow on flower now so im giving it to a mte to veg up for me. ill take a few cuttings then to run in my wilma big 4 when these are done. if i time it right i should be up and running straight after these come down. i want to set my old ds120 tent up as a mother tent so i can keep the psycho going and perhaps get some white russian and another 2 strains in there as mothers. ive had mixed success with clones myself i found white widow the easiest to clone so far


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 22, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> can any one suggest the best soil from B & Q to use ? it all seems to be made by viola or summat now !! ive tryed MG & MG fruit & veg, ect to so so results, cant seem to get just plain old JI no 1,2 or 3 now !! I'm just about to pot up so need to go get ASAP,
> 
> THANKS ALL in advance !





Don Gin and Ton said:


> go COCO!!!


Yep,second.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

@mrt how many weeks u reckon before u get the psycho in the big wilma? Once I can get these nine clones (hopefully I can lol) that's wer mine are goin, into a big 9 wilma, be interesting to see what sorta yield we can get outta the wilmas, hopefully pretty big m8


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 22, 2012)

how diddle do?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

hey mdb hows things?

@mastergrow im experimenting with these and chopping some down a bit early and using ripen and leaving the others go just for fun to see how it all goes. the last 1 should be chopped down on the 10th of august so its about 7 weeks. i hope we get good yeilds out of them mate. i got 2x 600w lights in the tent now so im thinking 4 white russian and 4 psycho if i can afford another big 4 system. if i cant ill just run 6 wr in air pots with coco and 4 psycho in the wilma


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> hey mdb hows things?
> 
> @mastergrow im experimenting with these and chopping some down a bit early and using ripen and leaving the others go just for fun to see how it all goes. the last 1 should be chopped down on the 10th of august so its about 7 weeks. i hope we get good yeilds out of them mate. i got 2x 600w lights in the tent now so im thinking 4 white russian and 4 psycho if i can afford another big 4 system. if i cant ill just run 6 wr in air pots with coco and 4 psycho in the wilma


Sounds good m8, should get good yeilds with the 2 600ws and 8 plants. I'll have 2 big 9 pot systems, one full of psycho and one full of exo, I'd say I should have mine up and running slightly before or around the same time as urs, all depending on how my cloning goes lol. Over the 2 nine pot systems I'll have 3 600ws and an extra one just in case, but don't think I'll need it


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

hello to all, pissing down again and im very windy..........


----------



## brewing up (Jun 22, 2012)

your very windy? what you blowing now??


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

brewing up said:


> your very windy? what you blowing now??



i just keep blowing off,think it was the chilli i made .....lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 22, 2012)

get to the bog then smelly lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good m8, should get good yeilds with the 2 600ws and 8 plants. I'll have 2 big 9 pot systems, one full of psycho and one full of exo, I'd say I should have mine up and running slightly before or around the same time as urs, all depending on how my cloning goes lol. Over the 2 nine pot systems I'll have 3 600ws and an extra one just in case, but don't think I'll need it


i was thinking of putting another 600 in there cos you do get less light in places but i read up on it and decided if i do need another light to change the 2x600w for 2x1000w in air cooled reflectors instead. the thing i read said 2x600w doesnt make it 1200w its just 600w from different angles. dont know how true it is but they seamed to know thier shit, they had all the math about it and stuff lol

is that exo a blueberry pheno or is that livers?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Why is it not the end of august yet? Just got a vial of seeds from some lovely imported thai. Weed was a bit naff given that it was bricked, but it smelt of dark chocolate and cherries and now really really want to see just what these seeds have to offer when done right  So many things i want to get going


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Why is it not the end of august yet? Just got a vial of seeds from some lovely imported thai. Weed was a bit naff given that it was bricked, but it smelt of dark chocolate and cherries and now really really want to see just what these seeds have to offer when done right  So many things i want to get going


hows it goin tip top? those bsb x's are doing nice outdoors. can't wait to see what they turn out like.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

ah wicked man  Was looking forward to it myself but damn that postman, damn him to hell  Ah well, i'm still young what what. All the time in the world.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking of putting another 600 in there cos you do get less light in places but i read up on it and decided if i do need another light to change the 2x600w for 2x1000w in air cooled reflectors instead. the thing i read said 2x600w doesnt make it 1200w its just 600w from different angles. dont know how true it is but they seamed to know thier shit, they had all the math about it and stuff lol
> 
> is that exo a blueberry pheno or is that livers?


I've no idea about what u say about the lights, I know that I wouldn't mind goin down the route of cooltubes cos I know I'm goina have quite a bit of heat to take away, I've got an 8" TD silent fan tho and it does move a lot of air in my room which is about 8x8ft, it's a new room so well see how it goes, not know till I try her out. 

Not sure about the exo m8, it was another clone I got of someone along with the psycho


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Exo is a skunk #1 pheno is it not?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2012)

them clones doing ok MG?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Exo is a skunk #1 pheno is it not?


supposedly ttt but who really no's????


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2012)

no blueberry in exodus cheese or livers/blues mrt1980 both are also clone-only


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Exo is a skunk #1 pheno is it not?



It is indeed


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> them clones doing ok MG?


Yeah mate, there all good. Mine I told u I got some of that Swazi of SR, just got five grams of keif of him as a sample, happy days, also got 10 25-i, 22 lovehearts (2free) and 7 triforces, big party nxt weekend!
And that md u wer chattin bout is on it's way once he get more in


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> supposedly ttt but who really no's????


Ah, but you underestimate what a sage being i am. I simply dumb myself down in public so as not to make peoples heads explode with awe 

Thanks for jogging my memory there MG, just remembered i have my new card reader sat around not being used, might have to get that 5g of gold seal that i had my eyes on


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 22, 2012)

this critical mass x skunk #1 auto is gettin chopped nxt friday, smells soo sweet and sugary!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I've no idea about what u say about the lights, I know that I wouldn't mind goin down the route of cooltubes cos I know I'm goina have quite a bit of heat to take away, I've got an 8" TD silent fan tho and it does move a lot of air in my room which is about 8x8ft, it's a new room so well see how it goes, not know till I try her out.
> 
> Not sure about the exo m8, it was another clone I got of someone along with the psycho


my temps are always around the 80F when lights are on even with my new fan. is that fan really silent? mine said it had quite a low db level but it seams to have been a lie lol


tip top toker said:


> Exo is a skunk #1 pheno is it not?





newuserlol said:


> no blueberry in exodus cheese or livers/blues mrt1980 both are also clone-only


i wasnt sure what it was. i had a quick look at a link someone put up about clone only heritage and thought a few had blueberry and white widow in them but i couldnt remember which ones


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

How's it been for you this year mate? I don't know so cn only assume given the recent weather that you must be in a greenhouse or something? Always fancied doing an outdoor grow but location location location. Used to have a colleague at my fishmongers who lived in the middle of a town in terraced housing but would do one shed sized plant every year completely out in the open, that girl had balls lol. By which she probably did actually have balls, that was one ugly manly looking woman


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

afternoon ladies! wat a bag of shite day eh! fuking bored out me skull.. not like i can go out far if i wanted to which i dont in this fucking weather,,,, had council man round this mornin 1st hing to fix boiler 30 min job turned into 4 hrs sill fucker sfirst lost a seal then snapped a screw which he then proced to drill out with a wood dril bit!! lol great brit workforce

had to shoot upstairs and get sum spray around n cadles lit,,im just fucking amazed ther this smell this fucking smal lmao


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha, erm this is the only 1 inside, rest are outside.. yeh the weather hasn't been great it rained all day yesterday, sun's out now and the growth is rapid 
I'll post sme pics when I get everythin sorted.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon ladies! wat a bag of shite day eh! fuking bored out me skull.. not like i can go out far if i wanted to which i dont in this fucking weather,,,, had council man round this mornin 1st hing to fix boiler 30 min job turned into 4 hrs sill fucker sfirst lost a seal then snapped a screw which he then proced to drill out with a wood dril bit!! lol great brit workforce
> 
> had to shoot upstairs and get sum spray around n cadles lit,,im just fucking amazed ther this smell this fucking smal lmao


did u get that address m8? we still on for the exchange?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

@mrt I haven't really heard an 8" RVK fan or anything mate so I don't really know but compared to my 4" RVK which don't make alotta noise it's about the same, I'm pretty happy with it although the noise of the air which is bein pushed out a hole in plywood which is over the window is still pissin me off cos it's just in a spare room in a house, so goina have to build a wall so when I go in the room it's partitioned off, that's on the cards tomoro so hope that helps, also insulating the wall which leads to the room beside. All this fuckin effort but once I'm done it's goina be a good job and it'll all pay off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did u get that address m8? we still on for the exchange?


of course matey weve just had a bit of hassle so shits been put back and back as it does wen shit hits the fan! all sorted tho cople lads gunna deal with it for me if it cotinues which its qwietend down.i just dont need the shit! so yehyeh mate no probs

TT umm i may not have packed you thingy too wel? soz


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Who, knows, nothing through the post box yet  We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @mrt I haven't really heard an 8" RVK fan or anything mate so I don't really know but compared to my 4" RVK which don't make alotta noise it's about the same, I'm pretty happy with it although the noise of the air which is bein pushed out a hole in plywood which is over the window is still pissin me off cos it's just in a spare room in a house, so goina have to build a wall so when I go in the room it's partitioned off, that's on the cards tomoro so hope that helps, also insulating the wall which leads to the room beside. All this fuckin effort but once I'm done it's goina be a good job and it'll all pay off


u got same extractor as im using,,, mines silent wen in your hands but wen mounted ni celing it aint,,vibration i guess il have to think of summet to dampen it i think,,also i dont think its big enough for the size of my gwo room



tip top toker said:


> Who, knows, nothing through the post box yet  We shall have to wait and see.


tmorrow mate..i got tracking number too so it cant go missing,,my hed was up my arse so all i did was wrap in a sum paper and stik it in a small white envelope,,dunno wer the fuk my hed was at lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

My fans hung off bungees m8, there's is no real noise, no real vibration either, its fuckin massive for a fan, about 12" diameter and about 90cm long lol! I think mines will do a good job for smell anyway. When I close the door of the room I can feel it sucking the door open when I have it nearly shut so it should do the job, what size is urs ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> what size is urs ic3?


a good 12 and thats ALL THE WAY ROUND!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

Just read ur post again lol, did u think I'm using the 4"RVK as extraction? That's for my intake, my extractor is 8"TD silent fan with 8" mountain air carbon filter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Just read ur post again lol, did u think I'm using the 4"RVK as extraction? That's for my intake, my extractor is 8"TD silent fan with 8" mountain air carbon filter


umm oh ok?? i dont have any issues with heat like so a intake for my i was seeing as a luxury item to buy,,,i mean if it works y fix it?? so really u need a small intake with a alrge exhaust,is that what your sayin??

u see i can grow a plant but all this techno blah blah,fucked if i know haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

If you have the correct exhaust and a suitable intake vent then there should be no requirement for active intake. One of the better things about physics  The exhaust fan is as a result also the intake fan courtesy of negative pressure.

I just bought alcoholic ginger beer and peppered grill steaks for tea


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

Tachno blah blah lmao, mate I'm on the same boat as u lol, I'm still learning. I just splashed out on everything I think I need for this bigger grow cos I kept all the cash from my last crop for it, as for the small intake along with the large exhaust, the 4" intake is what my hydro store recommended, I just ask him for the big extractor and a suitable intake to go with it and that's what he gimme. I thot u loved all ur techno blah blah? U do when it comes to computers and shit anyway lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

He likes to think he does lololol 

Banana rum fried chicken wings anyone?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If you have the correct exhaust and a suitable intake vent then there should be no requirement for active intake. One of the better things about physics  The exhaust fan is as a result also the intake fan courtesy of negative pressure.
> 
> I just bought alcoholic ginger beer and peppered grill steaks for tea


I got the intake cos it's a sealed room, well as sealed as I can make it, as I said before without the intake on the extraction sucks like fuck on the door when it closing it u can feel the suction


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He likes to think he does lololol
> 
> Banana rum fried chicken wings anyone?


Fuck u eat some mad shit TTT


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Tachno blah blah lmao, mate I'm on the same boat as u lol, I'm still learning. I just splashed out on everything I think I need for this bigger grow cos I kept all the cash from my last crop for it, as for the small intake along with the large exhaust, the 4" intake is what my hydro store recommended, I just ask him for the big extractor and a suitable intake to go with it and that's what he gimme. I thot u loved all ur techno blah blah? U do when it comes to computers and shit anyway lol


i like it to a level lol this is all totally foreign to me tbh so how am i gunna sort this then,,im stil trying oto work out wat it is that actually needs sorting....u see my picture i did?? describing my grow area? 
in my eyes what i need is, bigger extractor for outtake coz im alreay using a 5 inch rvk il get sum ductnig and fasten to one of the old boiler outlet piepes in the roof and same with the other old boiler pipe so il have inlet and outlet direct from the outside from a pip tru the roof,,thatel be rite no??


ttt man your sooo middle class with wat u eat i bet u wernt playing kerby in the street and wearing handmedowns as you was growing up did u?

oh yeh its also mingin


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't hate me for apreciating exciting food you boring old donkeys backside! And i'll have you know i grew up in a million pound mansion, and existed on nothing but handme downs, charity shop clothes, we had no computers and consoles and televisions, we had a field with some trees to play in, tennis balls? we could only dream of tennis balls.

You know who you've ust reminded me of IM? 

[video=youtube_share;XkD5JwvyP10]http://youtu.be/XkD5JwvyP10[/video]
haha. I dislike a lot of food but i'll try most things even if just once, no point not experiencing things  even ventured so far as cow lung soup


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

As ttt says, u might not need an intake if there is air able to get in to the room thru vents gaps etc, and I agree with u sayin if it ain't broke don't fix it, and yep, I seen ur drawing...and there's was me thinkin u wer good on the old computers lol!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't hate me for apreciating exciting food you boring old donkeys backside! And i'll have you know i grew up in a million pound mansion, and existed on nothing but handme downs, charity shop clothes, we had no computers and consoles and televisions, we had a field with some trees to play in, tennis balls? we could only dream of tennis balls.
> 
> You know who you've ust reminded me of IM?
> 
> haha. I dislike a lot of food but i'll try most things even if just once, no point not experiencing things  even ventured so far as cow lung soup




lol..............................


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

IC3 I'm feeling a bit better today so I'll try and explain it a little better for you.
1 you want your extraction fan and filter at the back of the room away from your door as you open the door the only thing apart from you getting in is fresh air.
2 If your using a 6" extractor and a 4" intake chances are your not refreshing the air fast enough meaning smell leaks!!!! The reason for this is the filter will slow your air flow and could even be causing positive pressure.
3 In your diagram your intake was at the furthest point away from your door, which is where your extraction should be!!! with you not being in a sealed room a passive intake system should benefit you greatly.
4 hang your filter at the furthest point from your door and connect your filter to it directly run your ducting up into the attic and then use the 4" fan as a booster to help move the air out of your outlet, you will only need one hole for this and if you do it properly all the smelly air will be drawn away from the door bringing fresh air in with it helping your plants and your smell leaks at the same time.
5 If your running an intake and and exhaust you really should have your exhaust fan twice the size of your intake otherwise you run the risk of moving more air than you do out, meaning the smell will escape from where ever it can.

If this doesn't make sense to you mate do some homework on passive intakes, they're not just used for grow rooms they're used in all sorts if industrys where fumes need to be replaced with fresh air.


----------



## Defuzed (Jun 22, 2012)

legolize haha yes


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

@IC3 does that make sense to you mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> IC3 I'm feeling a bit better today so I'll try and explain it a little better for you.
> 1 you want your extraction fan and filter at the back of the room away from your door as you open the door the only thing apart from you getting in is fresh air.
> 2 If your using a 6" extractor and a 4" intake chances are your not refreshing the air fast enough meaning smell leaks!!!! The reason for this is the filter will slow your air flow and could even be causing positive pressure.
> 3 In your diagram your intake was at the furthest point away from your door, which is where your extraction should be!!! with you not being in a sealed room a passive intake system should benefit you greatly.
> ...



^^^^^thats what I was goina/meant to say lol!


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

Fuckinghell I'm one thick twat, just took me half hour to order a pizza from dominos using my bank card hadn't done it before, the shops only at the top of my road and were saying they can't take me details off me, so I phoned the misses and it turns out was entering the wrong numbers and card type lol time to start hanging on to some money I think I just hand over all the cash I get to the misses as she deals with all the bills etc a good job aswell by the looks of it, I can't even order a takeaway on my own, she said I was trying to give them our credit card details lol
I really am one of those men that needs a women to look after me, I don't even know how much money we have? would be easy for her to fuck off and leave me with nothing as I don't bother carrying cash around with me as I don't need anything, Time to pay an interest into our financial situation I think, I don't even know my pin number lmfao

EDIT; Thought I should add I was trying to order online and not just randomly throwing my bank cards at some unknown immigrants.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Fuckinghell I'm one thick twat, just took me half hour to order a pizza from dominos using my bank card hadn't done it before, the shops only at the top of my road and were saying they can't take me details off me, so I phoned the misses and it turns out was entering the wrong numbers and card type lol time to start hanging on to some money I think I just hand over all the cash I get to the misses as she deals with all the bills etc a good job aswell by the looks of it, I can't even order a takeaway on my own, she said I was trying to give them our credit card details lol
> I really am one of those men that needs a women to look after me, I don't even know how much money we have? would be easy for her to fuck off and leave me with nothing as I don't bother carrying cash around with me as I don't need anything, Time to pay an interest into our financial situation I think, I don't even know my pin number lmfao
> 
> EDIT; Thought I should add I was trying to order online and not just randomly throwing my bank cards at some unknown immigrants.


my misses does all the money now cos ive just gone bankrupt but when i was working i had all my money and gave her enough to sort everything out. i used to love spending what i had left.

i got little flies in 1 of the soil plants i got so i ordered some spray off ebay. i had a better look at that plant with my pocket microscope and i think i can see the start of a hair coming out of those things i thought might have been male parts


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

God you guys are whipped. Am i the only person left on this planet who works on the lines of "if you want a pair of shoes you do not need then get a job you lazy cow"?

I will give anyone in the world money if they truly need something, but women rarely NEED anything at all. Like fuck i'd ever just hand over my finances to a woman, if she wants money to play with and feel important, she can earn her own, else i'll spoil her as i feel like or simply give her a house keeping allowance at best. I earnt it, i'll keep it, a shag in the evening does not warrant me giving you my paycheque  she'll "do the money" when she starts bloody working for it


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

i was the same when i had my pay coming in but now its dole and my bank account has been closed, its all going into her account. i used to give her the money that was needed and she used to work weekends and her money was hers


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Well in that case, being that the situation is slightly different, the only good thing that can come from it is that you get to shout at her for the fridge being void of sausage rolls and you know where 100% of the fault lies, with her  If she holds the money, your money i should add, then it is her responsibility. I would be demanding a receipt at the end of each week to make sure she's not shaving a fiver off the end each week with eyes on that new Prada handbag.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

lol she dont spend much and it saves me the hastle of paying everything. it just does my head in asking for money now


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

It's called direct debits  I've not paid a bill myself in almost 4 years. Money get's paid into a bank account, money get's withdrawn, i do not have anything to do with it  But then again it does seem like i'm the only person from the UK on this entire forum who has a house that is made of enough bricks not to require an electricity key  cheap fuckers, get a real home!


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my misses does all the money now cos ive just gone bankrupt but when i was working i had all my money and gave her enough to sort everything out. i used to love spending what i had left.
> 
> i got little flies in 1 of the soil plants i got so i ordered some spray off ebay. i had a better look at that plant with my pocket microscope and i think i can see the start of a hair coming out of those things i thought might have been male parts


lol I was the same when we first got together mate but didn't like her having to ask for money so jusy gave it all to her, I'll hang on to £20 just incase I need a drink or something whilst I'm out but also I'd blow it all on beer and end up on benders so decided it was fairer for her to take control even though I used to ealrn a lot more than her, but I've always thought of it as our money even before it was needed, I'm useless with money and have literally lost hundreds whilst being pissed or sniffed up and would rather her take control as she's sensible with money and I'm pretty wreckless, well not anymore but I used to be now it's just habit as one of us has t be in charge. I hate shopping and every time we go shopping for me we end up wth bags full of stuff for her and socks n boxers for me lol

hopefully they're just starting later than the others mate, I've had seed strains take near 2weeks to show any real signs of sex and then go all out producing bud and even turning out to be good producers, I was saying to sambo I'm gonna get a camera for the next run so I can put some pics up.

Every run I hang a few sticky pads called gotcha! greenhouse greenhouse insect catcher http://www.growell.co.uk/yellow-sticky-insect-traps.html similar to these mate and then I use plant vitality if they don't solve the problems, also these work great but look like the house is on fire lol http://www.growell.co.uk/fortefog-p-fumers.html so fingers crossed for ya mate it's jsut some fungas gnats but if not I'd go with plant vitality or the midi foggers just be warned they are some harsh chems but really do wioe out everything.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol I was the same when we first got together mate but didn't like her having to ask for money so jusy gave it all to her, I'll hang on to £20 just incase I need a drink or something whilst I'm out but also I'd blow it all on beer and end up on benders so decided it was fairer for her to take control even though I used to ealrn a lot more than her, but I've always thought of it as our money even before it was needed, I'm useless with money and have literally lost hundreds whilst being pissed or sniffed up and would rather her take control as she's sensible with money and I'm pretty wreckless, well not anymore but I used to be now it's just habit as one of us has t be in charge. I hate shopping and every time we go shopping for me we end up wth bags full of stuff for her and socks n boxers for me lol
> 
> hopefully they're just starting later than the others mate, I've had seed strains take near 2weeks to show any real signs of sex and then go all out producing bud and even turning out to be good producers, I was saying to sambo I'm gonna get a camera for the next run so I can put some pics up.
> 
> Every run I hang a few sticky pads called gotcha! greenhouse greenhouse insect catcher http://www.growell.co.uk/yellow-sticky-insect-traps.html similar to these mate and then I use plant vitality if they don't solve the problems, also these work great but look like the house is on fire lol http://www.growell.co.uk/fortefog-p-fumers.html so fingers crossed for ya mate it's jsut some fungas gnats but if not I'd go with plant vitality or the midi foggers just be warned they are some harsh chems but really do wioe out everything.


ive ordered bug clear ultra. mdb recomended it to me saying it wasnt as harsh as plant vitality. i dont think ill try that smoke thing just yet, i dont want the fire engines coming here lol.
i used to blow any money i had on what ever recreational drugs i could find. if i worked over time it just ment more pill i had to take a week. my valium binge used to be the worst. i blew £300+ a week wages and maxed out a £1250 credit card in a month mostly on valium. i cant remember a thing about that month


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> God you guys are whipped. Am i the only person left on this planet who works on the lines of "if you want a pair of shoes you do not need then get a job you lazy cow"?
> 
> I will give anyone in the world money if they truly need something, but women rarely NEED anything at all. Like fuck i'd ever just hand over my finances to a woman, if she wants money to play with and feel important, she can earn her own, else i'll spoil her as i feel like or simply give her a house keeping allowance at best. I earnt it, i'll keep it, a shag in the evening does not warrant me giving you my paycheque  she'll "do the money" when she starts bloody working for it


It don't work like that for me mate I was self employed for years and had times with no money and she always made sure I never went without or even had to ask, plus she pays the bills and takes care of the home so I feel she should be in charge of the finances if it were down to me nothing would get sorted and she's very organised with everything so it just makes sense, also she does work and even if she didn't nothing would change as we have a comfortable life and that has nothing to do with the money that I've earned more to do with her being ssensible and paying our bills etc on time where I would just say fuck it. Also she buys nice things coffee tables, tv stands, 3piece suits, curtains, rugs and matching kitchen appliances so we have nice things due to her sensibilty where as if it were down to me.............well fuck knows be we wouldn't live in a really nice house like we do we'd prob be on garden furniture surrounded by hidef projectors. fuck she even keeps the dogs looking and smelling all pretty lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

Fuck it I'm lying lads no matter how much money I've earned I've always gave it to the misses, growing up my old man was a nasty piece of work and used money as part of his control with other things, so I've always done my best to be the oppposite and for aslong as she sorts the bills she can control the money, I'm a modern man or atleast that's what I think they call them???


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Garden chairs, HD projectors. Fucking yes? Throw in a bbq and she ent just done with organising the finances, she's no longer needed 

I'm the most civil of people, i will pay for everything i can afford to buy for my girl within reason (that is to say i will not buy byou new shoes if you have zero requiremtn for new shoes, while i hated it when my mother would say it, i now firmly beleive in the phrase "do you need it or do you want it" and as such, "i want won't get", but having witnessed it with friends far far too many times, i refuse to give em total control  Not until they're pulling in as much as i am which at present it nothing lol, but just seems so many women just rather enjoy sailing along on our hard work  My mate made the error of saying "don't worry about it" to his gf, so she left her job and refuses to get another because he's covering things at present, she doesn't even contribute to any bills or rent. Although this is probably a bad example. this is the cunt my useless friend propsed to on her 17th, i enjoy visitng purely as a spectator sport  i will not lie, i do not help things, i just do as best i can as to cause arguments, even if it is simply by throwing dog bisuits at her and waiting for her to explode over her bf for not standing up for her


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive ordered bug clear ultra. mdb recomended it to me saying it wasnt as harsh as plant vitality. i dont think ill try that smoke thing just yet, i dont want the fire engines coming here lol.
> i used to blow any money i had on what ever recreational drugs i could find. if i worked over time it just ment more pill i had to take a week. my valium binge used to be the worst. i blew £300+ a week wages and maxed out a £1250 credit card in a month mostly on valium. i cant remember a thing about that month


I haven't tried it mate but no doubts will do at some point in the future, when 3EYES said how harsh PV was I took it with a grain of salt as I've worked with chems for years but he wasn't wrong it's soem bad shit and could prob strip the colour off ya hair lol

yeah the foggers had me a little nervous I lit 2 and left them to it waiting anxiously to see if the fire brigade showed up, I still have 2 somewhere but arn't in any hurry to use them lol

I was a beer and weed man myself mate with a bit of sniff thrown in, never really bothered with tabs until the last couple of days been on the vals today and feel a bit wrecked, gonna do the rest over the next day or 2 and then lay them to rest and try the straight life well maybe the odd smoke just for the safety of the public. 
lmao 300-500 a week was average bill but that was for a 7days a week on it, I'm so glad they're behind me now slippers and pj's for me from now on lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe shoe's for women are like tools for men, we don't always need them but one day we might and should that day ever arise we will be ready!!!!!!! 
the only bonus for women is that they look pretty in them and help self perpetuate their wardrobes, meaning that one pair of shoe's can lead to several outfits and several pairs of more shoe's that match jsut to be on the safe side.

I also have a dark conspiracy regarding shopping with women, the more they can drag their man around and torture him the more they know he loves her because if that was one man putting another through that sort of mental anguish you know only one would make it back alive lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol, you're talking t the wrong man  I have a hammer a saw a drill and a screwdriver, i need nothing more from life, in the ame way i own a pair of work shoes, ex-flipflops, and "posh" shoes. I have no respect for people who buy things they don't need then 5 days later complain the can't afford to put some petrol in their car. Doesn't help that the age i am, any girl there is is waiting until that day of the year when they receive their student loans so they can blow the whole lot on new clothes, they can get stuffed if they think i'm buying em a drink lol. Everytime a woman has asked me for a drink in the pub i've said yes please i'll have a pint of stella please  

Women can buy all the shoes they like, as you say, a pretty girl is a pretty girl, but i'll be damned if i jump in to help out once they can't afford what they actually need as a result of spending all their money on what they simply want  If i'm gonna be in a relationship we'#re either both sensible or none us will


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, you're talking t the wrong man  I have a hammer a saw a drill and a screwdriver, i need nothing more from life, in the ame way i own a pair of work shoes, ex-flipflops, and "posh" shoes. I have no respect for people who buy things they don't need then 5 days later complain the can't afford to put some petrol in their car. Doesn't help that the age i am, any girl there is is waiting until that day of the year when they receive their student loans so they can blow the whole lot on new clothes, they can get stuffed if they think i'm buying em a drink lol. Everytime a woman has asked me for a drink in the pub i've said yes please i'll have a pint of stella please
> 
> Women can buy all the shoes they like, as you say, a pretty girl is a pretty girl, but i'll be damned if i jump in to help out once they can't afford what they actually need as a result of spending all their money on what they simply want  If i'm gonna be in a relationship we'#re either both sensible or none us will


Fucking hell mate you're gonna need one hell of a women to be that sensible, The tools came with the job I was a roofer, GRP specialist, builder for years so needed them and bought the ones I didn't need for the sake of it lol (is a weakness of mine if it's good quality) that's why I understand how women can be with shoe's they don't jsut lead to new out fits they then need new hand bags, jewellery, makeup and all manner of things I'm not privvy to, the best part for me is the matching lingerie. With us being men we should just leave then to it, swings and round abouts they might spend hundreds on clothes that don't make sense to us but the ones that do are worth every penny!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2012)

That's why i waited almost 24 years until i found myself that hell of a woman  I think i foundmyself a bit of a keeper  She shops around and get' all of her clothes for like £5 a pop, and uses the saved money to buy lots and lots of very high grade cannabis for us to smoke  We seem to have a bit of an unspoken thing, she spends her money on weed for us, i spend mine on food and do the cooking, and we both live happily ever after. Sure i bought her a dress the other week, but she countered by lying in bed rolling me joint after joint  I guess i just have a thing about relationships being based on a fair is fair basis  as you say, hard to find a woman that plays along with that mentlaity  so as i say, think i found a keeper


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I haven't tried it mate but no doubts will do at some point in the future, when 3EYES said how harsh PV was I took it with a grain of salt as I've worked with chems for years but he wasn't wrong it's soem bad shit and could prob strip the colour off ya hair lol
> 
> yeah the foggers had me a little nervous I lit 2 and left them to it waiting anxiously to see if the fire brigade showed up, I still have 2 somewhere but arn't in any hurry to use them lol
> 
> ...


how many do you take? i couldnt hold on to them thats my problem. what ever i had i'd take. if i could ration my drugs i'd be happy. when i got weed i wake up to go to the bog at 6 in the morning and have to pop downstairs for a joint.

ttt i got to dissagree with you mate. my moto is you cant take it with you. if ive got everything i need then i might aswell have some things i want. but thats how i ended up going bankrupt lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

lol........... you chaps do make me giggle........, you can all say what ever you want,at the end of the day we know what you men want so we have the last say.its as simple as that..........


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol........... you chaps do make me giggle........, you can all say what ever you want,at the end of the day we know what you men want so we have the last say.its as simple as that..........


if women know what we want why dont they ever take the hint and fuck off? lmao oj


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That's why i waited almost 24 years until i found myself that hell of a woman  I think i foundmyself a bit of a keeper  She shops around and get' all of her clothes for like £5 a pop, and uses the saved money to buy lots and lots of very high grade cannabis for us to smoke  We seem to have a bit of an unspoken thing, she spends her money on weed for us, i spend mine on food and do the cooking, and we both live happily ever after. Sure i bought her a dress the other week, but she countered by lying in bed rolling me joint after joint  I guess i just have a thing about relationships being based on a fair is fair basis  as you say, hard to find a woman that plays along with that mentlaity  so as i say, think i found a keeper


Happy days mate!!! My misses doesn't always spend loads on clothes and matching bits I think it's more the act of shopping and having nice things, my misses has been into buying costume jewellery lately which is dirt cheap and worth every penny if it keeps her happy, I could never play the equality card as my misses does just about everything around the house all I do a little cleaning and I don't mind because when I do want something there's never any headaches about it, plus as soppy as it sounds her being happy makes me happy money comes and goes, it's when were skint and can just curl up on the settee and be happy that makes it all worth it for me. I've been out with loads of women and only had 2 proper x's as I just can't handle most women, looks aside a good women in my area is rarer than rocking horse shit and needs to be put on a pedastool, my thought is if it keeps them happy don't sweat the small stuff as them being happy equals us being happy, like I mentioned before mate I'm a little on the old fashioned side and would rather them be happy if all it cost me is a little stress from shopping etc.

got too go bed now getting a bit soppy I think the vals are playing a part in that, next I'll be talking about snuggling up watching chick flicks lol

laters ladys and gents have a good night


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how many do you take? i couldnt hold on to them thats my problem. what ever i had i'd take. if i could ration my drugs i'd be happy. when i got weed i wake up to go to the bog at 6 in the morning and have to pop downstairs for a joint.
> 
> ttt i got to dissagree with you mate. my moto is you cant take it with you. if ive got everything i need then i might aswell have some things i want. but thats how i ended up going bankrupt lol


bought 70 mate and have only been taking soem to go to sleep, I did take a couple yesterday while on the piss but that was a mistake I don't have a tolerance and aren't used to taking them tabs aren't my thing I took about 8 today and got a floaty soppy feeling going on, I'm pretty good with drugs I don't really like getting too mingled unless I'm pissed and then I ususally end up asleep pretty soon after or causing trouble that's why I had to stop going out all the time, I just love a nice joint these days mate


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if women know what we want why dont they ever take the hint and fuck off? lmao oj


&#8203;lol your not funny..


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> bought 70 mate and have only been taking soem to go to sleep, I did take a couple yesterday while on the piss but that was a mistake I don't have a tolerance and aren't used to taking them tabs aren't my thing I took about 8 today and got a floaty soppy feeling going on, I'm pretty good with drugs I don't really like getting too mingled unless I'm pissed and then I ususally end up asleep pretty soon after or causing trouble that's why I had to stop going out all the time, I just love a nice joint these days mate



&#8203;night night you  x


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;night night you  x


well the dogs just woke up and are going on a mad one so I'm up for another cuppa, nearly night night time love x lolol even the puppys bully me and dictate when I go to bed


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;night night you  x


What about yourself then love, you have many bad habits?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> well the dogs just woke up and are going on a mad one so I'm up for another cuppa, nearly night night time love x lolol even the puppys bully me and dictate when I go to bed



you have pups... ? what are thay...... im thinking of getting a very big puppy in 3/4weeks on a trip to scotland.... will see how i get on with them and if there not to big for me


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you have pups... ? what are thay...... im thinking of getting a very big puppy in 3/4weeks on a trip to scotland.... will see how i get on with them and if there not to big for me


 they're not really puppys anymore love I just can't stop calling them my baby's (puppys) one is 1 and the other is nearly 2. The 1 year old is a female cross staff/pitt and is a little stunner and my boy is a stocky staff. they've been brought up like lap dogs and are spoiled rotten and so loving, the little girl is so pretty and loving, I'll have to sort a camera out and put soem pics up of her, I can't do it with him because he's so dark he just looks like a silloette with a couple of white patches.
what breed are you looking at love?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> they're not really puppys anymore love I just can't stop calling them my baby's (puppys) one is 1 and the other is nearly 2. The 1 year old is a female cross staff/pitt and is a little stunner and my boy is a stocky staff. they've been brought up like lap dogs and are spoiled rotten and so loving, the little girl is so pretty and loving, I'll have to sort a camera out and put soem pics up of her, I can't do it with him because he's so dark he just looks like a silloette with a couple of white patches.
> what breed are you looking at love?


oh the staff/pitt cross.......lol...thay will always be your babys. im looking to get a scotish deerhound, its a miss noble line "Ardkinglas" ..... i want a bitch as there a big dog and i don't want it taking me for a walk


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

this looks a little like my little male love but mine looks smaller and softer I'm just looking for one of my little girl, I can't put oics up because I'm in then and in most cases not wearing much and you really don't want to be seeing that next to some cute little puppys lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

my little girl looks a little like this only a lighter colour white with her pink skin showing through and she looks a lot more feminin, I'll see if I can get soem proper pics sorted for you, the boy is my misses and the little girl is mine, it was always set in stone just incase things weren't to work out bewtween us


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol your not funny..


come on i was quick. my misses always said i was anyway 

i want to get a husky. i love staffs too but never fancied getting 1


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> this looks a little like my little male love but mine looks smaller and softer I'm just looking for one of my little girl, I can't put oics up because I'm in then and in most cases not wearing much and you really don't want to be seeing that next to some cute little puppys lol


no not at all lol.....  don't like the look of that dogs eyes...that will give me the shivers ;-/


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> oh the staff/pitt cross.......lol...thay will always be your babys. im looking to get a scotish deerhound, its a miss noble line "Ardkinglas" ..... i want a bitch as there a big dog and i don't want it taking me for a walk







One of these love?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> come on i was quick. my misses always said i was anyway



&#8203;lol yes i will give you that, as for quick.......well hhmmmmm


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> One of these love?



&#8203;yes one of them...oh i love them, thay have soft eyes and look cute


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol yes i will give you that, as for quick.......well hhmmmmm


its a good thing tho aint it?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no not at all lol.....  don't like the look of that dogs eyes...that will give me the shivers ;-/


that's just the shape of him love he is a bit smaller though and looks more girly, If I can figure out how to take the tracking data off my Iphone I'll take some pics for you, they were both the runts of the litters and deffo look like little softys


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its a good thing tho aint it?



what "wham bam night night"....................... no its fooking not gggrrrr


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what "wham bam night night"....................... no its fooking not gggrrrr


it is cos my misses got to get up early in the morning with the baby lol


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> my little girl looks a little like this only a lighter colour white with her pink skin showing through and she looks a lot more feminin, I'll see if I can get soem proper pics sorted for you, the boy is my misses and the little girl is mine, it was always set in stone just incase things weren't to work out bewtween us


ye she looks better, i'd still not have one....... i get scared of them sort of dogs


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

does any1 know how to get pics off my phone on to here fuck the data it's just pics of the dogs I want to put up?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> it is cos my misses got to get up early in the morning with the baby lol



lol...ye ye.................... why don't you get up and give her a rest... your not funny


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> does any1 know how to get pics off my phone on to here fuck the data it's just pics of the dogs I want to put up?


no and its not fuck the data, don't be getting sloppy over pics lol


----------



## Wordz (Jun 22, 2012)

*tee hee omg lol ye ye whoo eee *


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *tee hee omg lol ye ye whoo eee *


&#8203;defo your bed time thats for sure, did you get lost little one ?


----------



## Wordz (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;defo your bed time thats for sure, did you get lost little one ?


OOwwee ye ye. seriously though, what kind of wax do you use to get your chest so smoof.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 22, 2012)

Wordz said:


> OOwwee ye ye. seriously though, what kind of wax do you use to get your chest so smoof.


&#8203;ye like i use trichomes like for sure ye........pull your pants up shitter and grow up oowwee ye ye


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no and its not fuck the data, don't be getting sloppy over pics lol


google just decided riu is full of malware and wont let me on so having to use tor browser, I was going to use pics from our old house so the tracking data should be attached to that location but thanks for looking out love X


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

[h=2]Warning* - visiting this web site may harm your computer!*[/h]

*Suggestions:*

Return to the previous page and pick another result.
Try another search to find what you're looking for.
Or you can continue to https://www.rollitup.org/ at your own risk. For detailed information about the problems we found, visit Google's Safe Browsing diagnostic page for this site.

For more information about how to protect yourself from harmful software online, you can visit StopBadware.org.

If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google's Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.

Advisory provided by





this is what's showing up on my screen now...................RIU sort this shit out you lazy slags!!!!!​​​


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a gonna that message is popping up everywhere now even on tor, RIU OWNERS YOU ARE LIKE A BUNCH OF AMATEURS AND SHOULD SELL THE SITE ON IF YOU CAN'T MAINTAIN IT PROPERLY, GOTTA BE THE SLOPPYEST SITE SIZE FOR SIZE ON THE NET, I WONDER WHERE THE ADVERTISING MONEY GOES I'M GUESSING NOT ON THE UP KEEP WITH THIS SHIT HAPPENING EVERY WEEK, MAKES ME WONDER IF THIS WILL PLACE WILL SINK LIKE A LTD COMPANY WHEN THE REVENUE DROPS IT SPENDS MORE TIME DOWN THAN IT DOES UP, AND THEY HAVE THE CHEEK TO BLOCK PLUGS LIKE BREEDERS BOUTIQUE, SHOULD WORRY ABOUT YOUR PAYING CLIENT BASE THE ONES KEEPING YOU A FLOAT BEFORE TAKING POPS AT THE LITTLE MAN UNINTERUPTING WITH THE WAY THIS SAD EXCUSE OF A SITE IS RUN.

To unlucky I'll see if I can get some pics sorted of the pups, have a good night love X


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

I had the same thing Dragon, opened on IE and ok. But it's all getting a bit boring........


----------



## warmblood (Jun 23, 2012)

Help?
i can't get temps below 90 with lights on. running 4 x 600w. 8x8 foot space 12 foot high. i got 2x 6inch inlines venting and a 4 inch pulling in. can anyone suggest something else to add on? i don't really want the hassle of adding more fans and vent holes. maybe something from b&q ?? 
went to look and had no idea what i needed...humidity is dry...37 ish up to 45. not bothered about that coz it's only flowering space.
thx for any suggestions?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2012)

If the air that your space is pulling in is too warm then the space will never get cool no matter how many fans you got. Where is your intake air coming from? Sounds like an Air Conditioner is in order (a/c units can be bought at B&Q).


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol...ye ye.................... why don't you get up and give her a rest... your not funny


cos im up till 4 in the morning going back and fo to see to him everytime he wakes up. so she gets up at 6 with him so i can go to sleep


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> *Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can use this to delete the info on the photos http://www.photothumb.com/metastripper/

and if you type the address into the address bar you should be able to get on here mate, i had the same problem


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

warmblood said:


> Help?
> i can't get temps below 90 with lights on. running 4 x 600w. 8x8 foot space 12 foot high. i got 2x 6inch inlines venting and a 4 inch pulling in. can anyone suggest something else to add on? i don't really want the hassle of adding more fans and vent holes. maybe something from b&q ??
> went to look and had no idea what i needed...humidity is dry...37 ish up to 45. not bothered about that coz it's only flowering space.
> thx for any suggestions?


are you venting the hot air outside the house? get a little air cooler, they aint that expensive


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2012)

Come on mr postman. Chop chop, i didn't wake myself up for you not to show up.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoooooo. Top man IM, although yes, you numpty. Absolutely no guesses needed to work out what is in that envelope lololol

edit: you double plonker lol lol lol. You put my first name, and for my surname used half my forum name you daft twat  however being top floor, i can understand where the confusion came in given a suitable lack of attention  Looks and smells pukka though mate  Plus i just got a £300 tax refund, a very good day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

i'm not RIU police but you guys are getting sloppy. talking about sending shit openly and who too. not mentioning names but some of you guys are handling big business. if and heaven forbid the door goes through i hope to fuck you delete your emails daily. 

like i say none of my beeswax so that's the last i'll say.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Whoooooo. Top man IM, although yes, you numpty. Absolutely no guesses needed to work out what is in that envelope lololol
> 
> edit: you double plonker lol lol lol. You put my first name, and for my surname used half my forum name you daft twat  however being top floor, i can understand where the confusion came in given a suitable lack of attention  Looks and smells pukka though mate  Plus i just got a £300 tax refund, a very good day


i hade ta guestimate your address matey lol i messaged u a few times for addy coz i delted the PM

and lmao yeh sorry about the packaging was it flattened at all?? wish i could have sent u more but i just couldnt after her phone went missing had to sell me percy for her a new one,,i mean i left it in the car so its my fault

DGT--- anythign we say here is purely FICTION u know this??LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2012)

Sloppy about what?  cannabis incense is not an illegal item  They can infer all they like, they ent got nothing on me  

My alter ego is sonic the hedgehog..

YOU CAN NEVER CATCH ME MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

pure bollocks more like lad 



sadly in court that means jack shit too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> you can use this to delete the info on the photos http://www.photothumb.com/metastripper/
> 
> and if you type the address into the address bar you should be able to get on here mate, i had the same problem


that message works on reported sites note i said REPORTED i think we all know whos prolly mass reporting riu u know wat i mean mjsmokers lol is that site stil even functional?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pure bollocks more like lad
> 
> 
> 
> sadly in court that means jack shit too


they cant proove shit buddy.,,,i surf via proxy,,,most the time wen i remember,,,my id is NOT my real name,,theyd have a fcuking hard time rpooving it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

i couldn't give a fuck if you get collared. but if they take your machine the guys you email and contact regular, might be of interest to certain types.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> YOU CAN NEVER CATCH ME MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


t all the have to do is have a special offer of mussels and cockles at morrisons mate and sit and wait,,,ul turn up sure enough


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2012)

I have not once stated that anything other than insense was posted  They have no evidence, just speculation. They can't do fuck all. Unless they are to intercept someones mail and find something illegal, then they have nothing  

Certainly some of the other things catch my eye such as the postage of more illicit items which does worry me a bit, but hey, nowt they can do to me, i'm untouchable


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i couldn't give a fuck if you get collared. but if they take your machine the guys you email and contact regular, might be of interest to certain types.


damn dgt wats rattled ur cage today?? i think u may be in need of sex mate ur normally such a nice chap!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they cant proove shit buddy.,,,i surf via proxy,,,most the time wen i remember,,,my id is NOT my real name,,theyd have a fcuking hard time rpooving it


fella your old username gave so much info on you after a google search you changed it. did they delete the post about you being a numpty and asking them for that reason??? like fuck.

ignore me, guarantee i wont be the loser


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fella your old username gave so much info on you after a google search you changed it. did they delete the post about you being a numpty and asking them for that reason??? like fuck.
> 
> ignore me, guarantee i wont be the loser



wtf is your problem???? such a nice day for u cumming into be a fucking arse??? if u dont care then wtf?? and aint pot deltd that id yet?


*A Muslim skydiver has just died !!! A spokesman for the BNP sed he can't understand why the snorkel and flippers didn't open !!!!!!*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

aye i'm in a bad fettle, some cunt who owes me a few ton has been banging o about how heavy a smoke the DOG kush is. this debts nearly 18 month old. i'm not a happy camper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm in a bad fettle, some cunt who owes me a few ton has been banging o about how heavy a smoke the DOG kush is. this debts nearly 18 month old. i'm not a happy camper


well wer all freinds here pal!! i totally understand wen sum [email protected] takes the piss and u dont need it u dont bother then wen u coudl really do with the fucker it pisses u off,,,col man np

i dont do maces anymore wont even let a fivers worth go out without the cash not even 20p down coz they take the piss

if they put as much effort into paying u bak as they put into grafting the lay on of u originally it would be all good! wankers go smash the cunt up,,, seem in the mood to


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

but yes mite be more prudent to keep it on the down low


CHEDZ DID UR PILLS SHOW UP BUDDY???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

He's apparently going to have a couple of ton for me. When he's got shot of a load of smoke for someone. Not holding my breath. And for damn sure new more chucky.


----------



## warmblood (Jun 23, 2012)

DST said:


> If the air that your space is pulling in is too warm then the space will never get cool no matter how many fans you got. Where is your intake air coming from? Sounds like an Air Conditioner is in order (a/c units can be bought at B&Q).





mrt1980 said:


> are you venting the hot air outside the house? get a little air cooler, they aint that expensive


Thx 4 help. off to look for a air cooler or conditioner. air is going out and intake is from area around 65. so maybe just not cold enuff .
Need bigger lights really but can't afford air cooled which i think I'll need.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> He's apparently going to have a couple of ton for me. When he's got shot of a load of smoke for someone. Not holding my breath. And for damn sure new more chucky.


WELL ID GO AND TAKE THE WEED OF HIM FOR WHAS OWED wholesale VALUE SO IF HE OWES U 200 TAKE 2 OZ! sell it on and dnot deal with him part from cas$ again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

Tempting but more hassle than its worth really and I'd not see the rest of it. Worse is I've known him 15 year ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tempting but more hassle than its worth really and I'd not see the rest of it. Worse is I've known him 15 year ffs


always the ones u least expect to rip you off


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> you can use this to delete the info on the photos http://www.photothumb.com/metastripper/
> 
> and if you type the address into the address bar you should be able to get on here mate, i had the same problem


cheers for the link mate, I've just spent the last hour or so trying to figure it out with no luck whatsoever it had may aswell be in arabic lmfao, If my little sis pops over later I'll see if she can get to grips with it, I've had to walk away from it for now otherwise I'm gonna smash my laptop up, what happened to the old click and drag fucking technology


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 23, 2012)

DST said:


> I had the same thing Dragon, opened on IE and ok. But it's all getting a bit boring........


cheers for the advice D, don't know what IE is mate and even if I did I wouldn't go through the hassles of having it just to come on here, like ya said getting a bit boring when this place only works half the time.


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 23, 2012)

whats up,hows everyone?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> always the ones u least expect to rip you off


like my so called frined trying to steal money from my house then threatening to tax me LOL then threated to grass me up!!!!!!!!PROPPER MATE THAT IS FUCKING [email protected]


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

&#8203;hows all of you then, happy i hope ............


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2012)

fuck im bored................


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

&#8203;time for a jog then mr ................ lol...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2012)

fuck that ive not long woke up lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 23, 2012)

afternoon girls and boys hows things anyone fancy a toke on this Sh** lol ? , Get jogging san lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers for the link mate, I've just spent the last hour or so trying to figure it out with no luck whatsoever it had may aswell be in arabic lmfao, If my little sis pops over later I'll see if she can get to grips with it, I've had to walk away from it for now otherwise I'm gonna smash my laptop up, what happened to the old click and drag fucking technology


i forgot to say i think you need winrar to open it but the you just drag the program to your desktop or folder you want it in. open it up and browse the files you want to delete info for. its saved as copy then. IE is internet explorer too mate lol

this is the part on the plant thats got me all confused

sorry if the qualities a bit shit


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that ive not long woke up lol


&#8203;thats the best time to go,go on get your bottle of extra cold water lol and off you jog.....not that im saying jog on


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i forgot to say i think you need winrar to open it but the you just drag the program to your desktop or folder you want it in. open it up and browse the files you want to delete info for. its saved as copy then. IE is internet explorer too mate lol
> 
> this is the part on the plant thats got me all confused
> View attachment 2224776View attachment 2224777
> sorry if the qualities a bit shit


just looks like new growth to me,not a bunch of balls


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i forgot to say i think you need winrar to open it but the you just drag the program to your desktop or folder you want it in. open it up and browse the files you want to delete info for. its saved as copy then. IE is internet explorer too mate lol
> 
> this is the part on the plant thats got me all confused
> View attachment 2224776View attachment 2224777
> sorry if the qualities a bit shit


well fuck a duck wot do u no? r my eyes bleeding or has mr t posted a pic? hahahahahah
yeah looks interesting keep eye on that fecker man. sure next few days will show up for sure either way


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

&#8203;bet its not balls..... lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> well fuck a duck wot do u no? r my eyes bleeding or has mr t posted a pic? hahahahahah
> yeah looks interesting keep eye on that fecker man. sure next few days will show up for sure either way


ive posted a few pics over the last 2 weeks mate, my profile photo is the blue widow in growing. it does look weird, the regs i done last time showed thier sex tidy in just over a week but its been 2 with these and it could be either. fucking blue cheese is doing my head in now lol


unlucky said:


> &#8203;bet its not balls..... lol


i hope not lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> this is the part on the plant thats got me all confused
> View attachment 2224776View attachment 2224777
> sorry if the qualities a bit shit


Bollocks them lad,can tell it's a bloke a mile off.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks them lad,can tell it's a bloke a mile off.



are you sure, funny looking balls i have to say lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

thats 2 less plants to feed then. one of the others has a set of these and a few sets of calyx


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

he is going to be gutted, well mr ripper i never new that, lol i better have a better look at my plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2012)

unlucky said:


> are you sure, funny looking balls i have to say lol


Yes,positive.

View attachment 2225013


Like I said,from a mile off.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats 2 less plants to feed then. one of the others has a set of these and a few sets of calyx


&#8203;sorry about your plants mrt


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2012)

cheers. barneys farm are fucking shit! ill never get anything from there again


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey UK'ers, anyone going to be in the Dam end of July, we will be having a few bongs and tings, a kinda Party/Feestje, gives a shout and I'll send you an invite. Lots of things that we all love free to all.........Someones getting old(er)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey UK'ers, anyone going to be in the Dam end of July, we will be having a few bongs and tings, a kinda Party/Feestje, gives a shout and I'll send you an invite. Lots of things that we all love free to all.........Someones getting old(er)


I may be there for the cup this year,the bird wants to pay for me to be a judge as a birthday prezzie before they fuck us "none dutch" off.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I may be there for the cup this year,the bird wants to pay for me to be a judge as a birthday prezzie before they fuck us "none dutch" off.



&#8203;do you really think thay will fuck the none dutch off.............think it will hit them hard if thay do


----------



## brewing up (Jun 23, 2012)

light weights.....


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

they have already done it in Maastricht and other Southern Towns....and the law is due to go countrywide in January. Hopefully the Sept election will bring a sensible Govt that changes this dumb ass law.

One thing though, the gangs of Moroccans in vans driving around selling weed has increased 20 fold in the South, so all good. It's back in the hands of proper hoods now! ffs.



unlucky said:


> &#8203;do you really think thay will fuck the none dutch off.............think it will hit them hard if thay do


EDIT: And Yorkie, a certain company that some of us know and love will be representin at the HTCC so please come visit our stall!!!!!! >>> www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2012)

shit the bed. you hungover too?

i'm surprisingly not so i've had a bowl of kief to kick today off proper.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

I am surprisingly okay considering the amount of ale I drunk yesterday. Zatte's, Leffes, LeChouffe's, I think I was doing a tour de beers, lol. Christ the football was a bit boring, lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

Just been and watered the gals. Got some fat DOG colas this run for sure.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning  Breakfast for my girls and i. God bless wake and bake, peace guy and girls. England tonight!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Just been and watered the gals. Got some fat DOG colas this run for sure.


 the lad i set up a while back who got collared, got in touch yesterday said he'd got some of the pips out of the smoke from the original 2 Dog's i ran, got another few pips for me. also said of 5 he ran he got a male out too. so i'm wondering if the fem process is just a first gen thing ( not that that makes much sense in my head ) but makes me hopeful for the two males i've got running.

one conker leafed the other thinner, he also said the purple leafed one his man threw out as he thought the other was better. bit gutted. that's fuckin' life tho eh.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the lad i set up a while back who got collared, got in touch yesterday said he'd got some of the pips out of the smoke from the original 2 Dog's i ran, got another few pips for me. also said of 5 he ran he got a male out too. so i'm wondering if the fem process is just a first gen thing ( not that that makes much sense in my head ) but makes me hopeful for the two males i've got running.
> 
> one conker leafed the other thinner, he also said the purple leafed one his man threw out as he thought the other was better. bit gutted. that's fuckin' life tho eh.


So have you run out of seeds or something or just looking for certain ones from your friend? or have i completely mis-understood? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2012)

lmao no man, these are pips from the original batch of those made, i had two different pheno's to seemingly almost everyone else but i didn't keep the cut, my pal gave a few of the pips out of the last ounce i gave him like 18 month ago and he went from there. 

i've got a couple running that look promising and a couple of males, but this isn't my creation i'm just playing around with it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao no man, these are pips from the original batch of those made, i had two different pheno's to seemingly almost everyone else but i didn't keep the cut, my pal gave a few of the pips out of the last ounce i gave him like 18 month ago and he went from there.
> 
> i've got a couple running that look promising and a couple of males, but this isn't my creation i'm just playing around with it.


Ah right i see now, well if youever need some more seeds ive got a pack here your more than welcome to says "dog selfed" on baggy, dont know if they are the particular DOG seeds you are on about but hey if ya want em their yours lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2012)

those are indeed the same batch, but i am no Indian giver SAER lad. much appreciated all the same.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey UK'ers, anyone going to be in the Dam end of July, we will be having a few bongs and tings, a kinda Party/Feestje, gives a shout and I'll send you an invite. Lots of things that we all love free to all.........Someones getting old(er)



If i wasn't buying a house i'd be there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2012)

what?? sum1 giving out free DOG seeds?? cummon dont be shadey sharing is caring and all that  that gkx livers sounds interesting i wouldnt mind doing bubblegum either!

how is everyone this suicidal sunday  chedz did ur theortical package show up


----------



## unlucky (Jun 24, 2012)

you chaps spilling the beans again.....lol..


----------



## unlucky (Jun 24, 2012)

3eyes said:


> If i wasn't buying a house i'd be there



hows the 3rd eye.....lol.... ? what is the biggest nft tank you run ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2012)

well ufc day today! the child loves watching the fighting,,,im guessing its not helping towards the childs violent tendencies hmm lol,,shes gotta be able to ctik up 4 herself rite?? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those are indeed the same batch, but i am no Indian giver SAER lad. much appreciated all the same.


Indian giver? never heard that one before?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Indian giver? never heard that one before?


no shit???? means give summet to sum1 then change ur mind and take it bak


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no shit???? means give summet to sum1 then change ur mind and take it bak


IC3-Cheers for the explanation lol, not heard that one before

An DST -mate im not a big fan of Kush`s so you are more than welcome to have these with my blessing, and if your that stuck on the indian giving thing then how about we leave it as if in future you ever get a strain id like to try ya just send me a few beans or if you create more seeds with these im giving you then just send me some of the newly created seed when they are complete? Im not massively bothered if i dont get anything in return but if ur gonna insist lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

P.S. if you dont say yes im gonna bug everyone on here for your addy and ninja-post em to ya before you realise lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

Also cant remember which one of you it is that owns Devil`s Harvest but just found a few lads that needed some advice on your strains so ive told em to pop in here and bend your ear.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't need any DOG seeds, I got the Momma DOG, lol. Also just harvested a load of BX1 DOG seeds as well.

I am friends with the guys from Devils Harvest, I don't think either of them are on this site, International Canna or THCfarmer you can find Devils Harvest. They are over in San Fran at the Cup just now i think.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows the 3rd eye.....lol.... ? what is the biggest nft tank you run ?



I've got 2 x GT205 and 1 x GT905 but i've only used the 205 up to now


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 24, 2012)

how's it going ladies and gents? 
I think whilst trying to figure out how to add pics I may have damaged my laptop, turns out jabbing it didn't help lol I think I broke a fan or something as it gets really hot now on one side and randomly has crazy moments when turning it on. 
Alls not lost though the misses thinks she figured it out (Cheers MRT much appreciated mate) 
After this run is done with I'm gonna get a digi camera without all that exe shit and start throwing pics up of the different strains I'll be growing from seed and the clone onlys will be run next to them under their own light.
seed strains will be positronic AK47 X critical mass and sensi seeds super skunk, I'll order some serious seeds WR swell in the next couple of weeks as my back ups for the above seed strains and will be running them after the above seed strains just for the weight.
Now I've written it down I'll have to crack on, should have most of it done 2mo but depends on how the back holds up the attic I'm in I can't even stand up straight in lol also gonna have to figure out how to squeeze it all in 2x600w hps, Large 8bulb t5 and a 200w cfl for clones, Ideally the space I have to work with would be ideal for 1x600 maybe 2, fuck know's where it's all gonna go, but I'll get it figured out.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 24, 2012)

@ w.dragon i feel bad now mate for recomending that program if it stressed you out lol.

i was watering my girls (and fucking boys  ) last night and my 4 years old daughter came up the stairs. i went to the bedroom door to make sure she couldnt see anything and she said are your plants growing dad? i said what plants? she said you know the green things in your room. im going to have to get the attick done out by xmas i think. i dont want her going into school saying my dad grows plants in a black tent thing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> @ w.dragon i feel bad now mate for recomending that program if it stressed you out lol.
> 
> i was watering my girls (and fucking boys  ) last night and my 4 years old daughter came up the stairs. i went to the bedroom door to make sure she couldnt see anything and she said are your plants growing dad? i said what plants? she said you know the green things in your room. im going to have to get the attick done out by xmas i think. i dont want her going into school saying my dad grows plants in a black tent thing


yeh my 2yr old knows them as daddys tree;s lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> @ w.dragon i feel bad now mate for recomending that program if it stressed you out lol.
> 
> i was watering my girls (and fucking boys  ) last night and my 4 years old daughter came up the stairs. i went to the bedroom door to make sure she couldnt see anything and she said are your plants growing dad? i said what plants? she said you know the green things in your room. im going to have to get the attick done out by xmas i think. i dont want her going into school saying my dad grows plants in a black tent thing


lmao no worries on your part mate, Im grateful for the help, the prob is I've never been one for computers and never even joined up here until the plants I was growing were going into flower and didn't want to have to carry on mixing ferts up, when there's so many easy options.
Looks like it's time to move them mate don't want the school getting involved, converting an attic is pretty easy to do on ya own. the only prob is it becomes a chore carting everything up and the environmental conditions changing all the time, the best part about it is no more worrys about who's popping over and you can leave all your windows, blinds/curtains open all the time without worrying about that one room in the house lighting up like a stadium everyday, also it's hard to be suspicious of a house when you can see all the rooms with nothing suspect.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> @ w.dragon i feel bad now mate for recomending that program if it stressed you out lol.
> 
> i was watering my girls (and fucking boys  ) last night and my 4 years old daughter came up the stairs. i went to the bedroom door to make sure she couldnt see anything and she said are your plants growing dad? i said what plants? she said you know the green things in your room. im going to have to get the attick done out by xmas i think. i dont want her going into school saying my dad grows plants in a black tent thing



Their passion flower  or that's what i told my older 2 when they were little, mine are going to the top of the house when i move too their in the cellar at the moment which is better but i won't have that option when i go but at least i'll have a flat garden


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 24, 2012)

Happenin nignogs !!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 24, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmao no worries on your part mate, Im grateful for the help, the prob is I've never been one for computers and never even joined up here until the plants I was growing were going into flower and didn't want to have to carry on mixing ferts up, when there's so many easy options.
> Looks like it's time to move them mate don't want the school getting involved, converting an attic is pretty easy to do on ya own. the only prob is it becomes a chore carting everything up and the environmental conditions changing all the time, the best part about it is no more worrys about who's popping over and you can leave all your windows, blinds/curtains open all the time without worrying about that one room in the house lighting up like a stadium everyday, also it's hard to be suspicious of a house when you can see all the rooms with nothing suspect.


i got to get them up there. i made a start at doing it out when i first got my tent. i boarded half of the floor but the tent was a bit too tall so i left it. my brothers a bit of a builder so i can get him down to give me a hand. im more computers than diy lol


3eyes said:


> Their passion flower  or that's what i told my older 2 when they were little, mine are going to the top of the house when i move too their in the cellar at the moment which is better but i won't have that option when i go but at least i'll have a flat garden


if i said that she'd ask for a look. i was stupid and told her its her birthday pressent which is next month, so i better get her something like a plant. i'd love to have a basement to grow in. i bet the temps stay quite regular down there dont they?


----------



## warmblood (Jun 24, 2012)

Have subbed to this thread and noticed u mentioned yr kids...just out of interest what do ppl do regarding children and hobbies in the house? is it better they know nothing or at a certain age is it better that they have a basic understanding? 
and understand why they can't show their mates or blab at school? something i often ponder.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 24, 2012)

warmblood said:


> Have subbed to this thread and noticed u mentioned yr kids...just out of interest what do ppl do regarding children and hobbies in the house? is it better they know nothing or at a certain age is it better that they have a basic understanding?
> and understand why they can't show their mates or blab at school? something i often ponder.


i'd always try and keep it secret even if they where older and smoked it themself i still woundnt want them knowing. i know what kids are like, you tell them not to say anything but they'll tell their best mate and it wont be long before every fucker know


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 24, 2012)

Temps can still hit 33c at night with 2 600's running @ 650 each and that's with a 6" fan extracting to a 4" stench pipe and warmblood show then as little as possible children don't lie so will tell the truth when asked (up to a certain age anyway lol)


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

I keep everything hidden "as much as possible" from the wife, lmfao.....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 24, 2012)

i just killed off 2 of my barneys farm blue cheese. they where supposed to be fems but i had 2 males and 1 of the others i think is a hermie


----------



## brewing up (Jun 24, 2012)

im still going light weights!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2012)

warmblood said:


> Have subbed to this thread and noticed u mentioned yr kids...just out of interest what do ppl do regarding children and hobbies in the house? is it better they know nothing or at a certain age is it better that they have a basic understanding?
> and understand why they can't show their mates or blab at school? something i often ponder.


aint so much the blabbing at school or ne of that, i would never grow in the same house as me kids because say the worst dus happen and u get a raid not only u putting ya kids threw that scare of police all over ya house and arresting dad then you got the social services in ya life cause not only would it be seen as growing drugs around kids it will also be seen as a fire risk no matter how new ya equipment etc

and end of day is abit of weed worth that shit............


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2012)

surprise surprise lmao all over when it went to pens


----------



## unlucky (Jun 24, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've got 2 x GT205 and 1 x GT905 but i've only used the 205 up to now


ah was going to ask about how often you have to fill the big tanks...its ok


----------



## unlucky (Jun 24, 2012)

&#8203;lazzzzzzzy sleepy heads. .................


----------



## brewing up (Jun 24, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]
&#8203;lazzzzzzzy sleepy heads. .................




​




**ye.................................. *


----------



## brewing up (Jun 24, 2012)

sum1 on this site needs to bend u ova n giv u a right good goin lol


----------



## delvite (Jun 25, 2012)

mornin uk, i wish you a neutral p.h. and better g/p/w ratio  hows all today


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint so much the blabbing at school or ne of that, i would never grow in the same house as me kids because say the worst dus happen and u get a raid not only u putting ya kids threw that scare of police all over ya house and arresting dad then you got the social services in ya life cause not only would it be seen as growing drugs around kids it will also be seen as a fire risk no matter how new ya equipment etc
> 
> and end of day is abit of weed worth that shit............



No mate a bit of weed is not worth it but 30-40 O's is each time is


----------



## DoctaGreen (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> sum1 on this site needs to bend u ova n giv u a right good goin lol


Really? kiss-ass


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> No mate a bit of weed is not worth it but 30-40 O's is each time is


each to there own m8 thats just my opinion i moved everything away once the kids arrived cost me alot and a long period of time where i wasnt earning what i was use to.

but a 1000 o's each time wouldnt be worth it to me.

still if its a choice of ya kids going without or having that kinda op in there home then its another difficult decision just my opinion m8 i aint knocking people who do especially people who getting a proper earn out of it to support there familys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

DoctaGreen said:


> Really? kiss-ass



think you found ya man brewing up lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> sum1 on this site needs to bend u ova n giv u a right good goin lol


Brewing up meet bert, bert meet brewing up lmao (j/k)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

right so how long till the real football starts?!?


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> each to there own m8 thats just my opinion i moved everything away once the kids arrived cost me alot and a long period of time where i wasnt earning what i was use to.
> 
> but a 1000 o's each time wouldnt be worth it to me.
> 
> still if its a choice of ya kids going without or having that kinda op in there home then its another difficult decision just my opinion m8 i aint knocking people who do especially people who getting a proper earn out of it to support there familys.



If i had the option of moving things out i would but i haven't got that option so it's either grow or go without if i go without i'll end up inside so either grow with the children here or daddy go's away


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

Morning reprobates and scallywags how are we all?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 25, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning reprobates and scallywags how are we all?


Same shit,different day.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Same shit,different day.


Yup, tis the human condition unfortunately lol


----------



## nasar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all uk fellow stoners and growers, really not sure if this is the right place to ask questions regarding lighting, any way i want to set up my first grow in a 2 bed terraced house which is empty, 
what i want to know is i will be on pay and go tariff from British Gas
i will be using the smaller back bedroom for security reasons, my main concern is how much electric as in (KWH) can i use safely without arousing suspicion? ( I have read as long as you keep paying they no one bothers you) is it true or should i keep my bills to a minimum?
also what would be safe way to design a room with no HEAT SIGNATURE?
as i am worried about choppers hovering all the time, trying to find a heat spot/signature on roofs/walls etc.
I have read at some sources that i don't have to worry about heat signature,

i would really appreciate someone shedding some light on this topic to help me an others on this forum who are in same situation and from Britain.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

I am sure it's been answered a thousand times already on the forum, and in this thread.... but pay your bills and you will have no problem. At the end of the day it also depends on how many lights. In a 2 bed terrace, providing you are not running a 24/7 computer centre as well with servers and shit in there, you can get a few 400's or 600's without looking like a commercial op.

Probably best to either buy a grow tent (if you are renting it will help if you need to move it for an inspection). This will also help with the heat signature on the outter walls and windows if this is a worry for you.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

DOG Kush.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2012)

nasar said:


> Hello all uk fellow stoners and growers, really not sure if this is the right place to ask questions regarding lighting, any way i want to set up my first grow in a 2 bed terraced house which is empty,
> what i want to know is i will be on pay and go tariff from British Gas
> i will be using the smaller back bedroom for security reasons, my main concern is how much electric as in (KWH) can i use safely without arousing suspicion? ( I have read as long as you keep paying they no one bothers you) is it true or should i keep my bills to a minimum?
> also what would be safe way to design a room with no HEAT SIGNATURE?
> ...



questions??? this is the uk thread we dont do hel JUST ABUSE!!!lol hahaha


YORKIE-- was up n attick last nite and found 2 large panels of a xl big bud grow tent if u need em for your box well insulated

also wen up ther ages ago asked me pal to put ballast n a peice of wood qabove the rafters last nite seen he just threw the wood and sat the ballast i the fuking insulation WTF he trying to burn my shit down or wat a fucking moron

anyays YORKIE??


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

need advice on growing outside and lights, if i was to germ a seed now when will it start flowering about? how many months left untill 12/12 sun in the uk? would it be safe to chuck a couple autos in along side, will they have enough time to finish before the rest started to flower?


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

Auto's might work, the summer solstice has already passed so MJ should start going into a flowering stage now. Personally I think it's a tad late but you could give it a try. You never know it may still finish in time. Depends on your location in the UK as well.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jun 25, 2012)

nah its well to l8 m8 now for a outdoor grow, maybe if u had a mature plant to put out. IMHO save till next year and germ it abt march april get it in sun for may. or just get a 125 w cfl u would get atleast 1oz off that rather than waste a seed popping it now. just moved from cfl to a 250w HID what a difference. & will switch to a 400w half way thru flower. purely just save a bit of dosh with the 250w.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 25, 2012)

i wish the counsil would make their fucking minds up. they said they where going to put off doing our windows for 5 years but now they got funding to do it now. they got to get it done by december. thier coming up to measure next doors house tomorrow but i havent had a letter yet. im going to have to find some where to hide my plants when they come up


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> need advice on growing outside and lights, if i was to germ a seed now when will it start flowering about? how many months left untill 12/12 sun in the uk? would it be safe to chuck a couple autos in along side, will they have enough time to finish before the rest started to flower?



You won't hit 12/12 until end of August early sept so you've got a chance with regs but they won't finish until late October early November so i would go with autos outside


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;fuck off you knobhead



Evening Unlucky full of the joys of spring again i see lol hows tings


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 25, 2012)

Boys girls


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> sorry...im just on one for sure and the same old fucking shizz gets on my tits 4sure


Wat humour? yeah that does seem to happen a lot in here lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> sorry...im just on one for sure and the same old fucking shizz gets on my tits 4sure



No need for apologies this is the UK thread everybody should expect some abuse from time to time it's in our DNA we're all island monkeys that like to slag each other off lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

howdy folks any1 still up?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy folks any1 still up?


yeah mate hows things? i watched that hunger games film. it was shit after lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> nah its well to l8 m8 now for a outdoor grow, maybe if u had a mature plant to put out. IMHO save till next year and germ it abt march april get it in sun for may. or just get a 125 w cfl u would get atleast 1oz off that rather than waste a seed popping it now. just moved from cfl to a 250w HID what a difference. & will switch to a 400w half way thru flower. purely just save a bit of dosh with the 250w.


with our weather being so unpredictable lately i would say there is still a fair bit of time left for outdoor plants, last year i took a few down in early november lol
they were land race afghans indoor they were 8-9 weeks, they went out in July, got to the equivalent of about week 6-7 maturity wise 
outdoor in the uk the afghans are not really suited to growth here they produce buds late in the grow .. they were still big plants got to 6ft tall, produced a few oz each of moderate smoke, the potency was good the taste was shit, the smell was very strong though
i have had the best results outdoor with skunkxdurban , very early colas and powerplant x nl 
there was plenty of early morning sun last year through September and october .. anything that packs on the resin and colas early indoors 
does well enough outdoor in the uk


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

hello ladies...., and bitch


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

i tried to quit weed today, fukin bad idea, im sweating like fuk n full of energy n need a fukin joint badly, do you think chopping n munching a small bud will help? :-/


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

fuk, you posted that link quick was u already on the page? lol im not clicking nothing, fuk that shit, it could even be a virus but not only that, the name sounds wrong too lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

thats the uk thread spirit now ya learning peeps banter lmao no need unless very drunk of course lol for abuse its all just banter its the fucking internet after all people.........

ive made some real good REAL friends and contacts from this site and to ne newbs this is not my only account i been around a good while seen many come and go but end of day to even to posting up on a forum regular or at all hours we all got our reasons whatever they are.

just nice to see the thread back to a little norm, im mullared feeling the love n all that the pure a half bot and a pyscho-exo/blonde pollen joint can do that to ya lmao

i got fucking court monday bout me lil outburst airline arrrrrrrghhhh not looking forward to the journey more than anything but a few vals or clonazepam should sort me out for london tube rush hour lmao


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

wat r u blabering on about now? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> wat r u blabering on about now? lol


leave it out brewup next up your be claiming £70 oz and wanting to bend over a largely male thread for a good shagging lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> sum1 on this site needs to bend u ova n giv u a right good goin lol


.................... lmao


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah it is £70 an oz but off my sis u twit, ill be getting NL next btw  and that was for unlucky not you sorry to get your hopes up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> yeah it is £70 an oz but off my sis u twit, ill be getting NL next btw  and that was for unlucky not you sorry to get your hopes up lol


lmao.................


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

i told ya m8 i believe you i give me own sister a free half oz each run for doing me washing, im just fucking with ya bro chill winston u got a wasted gloria on 1 arm and a bag of fertalizer in the other hardly ya average hortafuckingculturrist pmsl.............


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

how do you know my name is winston?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

wheres unlucky 2night u gone all lightweight girl thought you was insomniac............. lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

i though she was a man lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

the anger issued insomniac has gone to bed bless her lil cotton sox awwwwww


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

shall we say a prayer? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

thats the niceness off good coke i could av gone asleep hours ago just stayed up to drink didnt get in till late but booze gone and i think this next joint is gonna be a goodnighter.....


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

lightweight im still high from sat lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 25, 2012)

nah fuk Es like they fucked my head up at 16 lol speed, coke, beer or weed any day pills is a big no, iv had friends die on that crap b4 now :-/


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2012)

brewing up said:


> nah fuk Es like they fucked my head up at 16 lol speed, coke, beer or weed any day pills is a big no, iv had friends die on that crap b4 now :-/


drugs are drugs and they all bad ive known friends go seriously nuts yes it may or was just waiting to be triggered but from weed/hash only..............


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2012)

SOS July promo in case anyone interested... https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/539432-sos-july-promo-coming.html


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;LqgQfZOUIqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqgQfZOUIqs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Some tunage fora Tuesday


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

@EM was wondering about this promo mate, If I were to order 2x fem packs of serious seeds white russian, would that mean that I would get a fem pack of the AK47? If they were in stock.
never ordered for freebies before and throw any I get in the bin as I'm not one for gambling, but for an offer like that.....................maybe I read it wrong but it seems a little too good to be true.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 26, 2012)

cannabis brings out psychosis.... we must all be nuts


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @EM was wondering about this promo mate, If I were to order 2x fem packs of serious seeds white russian, would that mean that I would get a fem pack of the AK47? If they were in stock.
> never ordered for freebies before and throw any I get in the bin as I'm not one for gambling, but for an offer like that.....................maybe I read it wrong but it seems a little too good to be true.


whos doing that promo? sounds good tho if you got it right
i just had a look on sea of seeds and i dont think you can choose what you get. i think they'll just give you 5 more white russian. but it does say you got to order a 10 pack and the fems only come in a 6 pack


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> SOS July promo in case anyone interested... https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/539432-sos-july-promo-coming.html


@MRT there's the link mate Saerimmer put up


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> whos doing that promo? sounds good tho if you got it right
> i just had a look on sea of seeds and i dont think you can choose what you get. i think they'll just give you 5 more white russian. but it does say you got to order a 10 pack and the fems only come in a 6 pack


SOS mate, that's why I was asking, I was thinking 2 fem packs equals 12 seeds so should really be the same as ordering 1 10pack, and I wouldn't want 3 packs of the WR I was spoilt for choice with the last packs I grew out all bar 1 would have qualified ass keepers and a couple in particular were monsters when it came to yielding, I grew out 2 packs and really was spoiled for choice some plants produced so well that mould was unavoidable in the conditions I was in proper baseball bat colas, I have never grown out the AK47 but have smoked it and would love to give it a run probably only a seed or 2 at a time due to having plenty to focus on, was thinking if that is the offer I'll hold off on the WR order for a few days and order the extra pack so as to get the AK47 free, I'm only going to order 1 pack of the WR otherwise as I fancy my odds with them but would deffo order the other pack just for the sake of it.
I know I could just order a pack of each but the AK's will just be thrown in here and there to mix things up a little as I want to focus on the WR and having the clone onlys I don't want to be pheno hunting in the AK's that's why I was thinking that if there free I can just run them like most people do there normal freebies, I throw my freebies in the bin but would gamble the space with quality here and there with the AK's, If I were to pay for them I wouldn't be able to help myself and would prob end up over run with clones lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

why dont they ever have offers like that when im about to order my seeds lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

lol I've never had anything other than random shite, I think there's some floating around here somewhere at the mo but can't bring myself to grow out a load of plants that are going to be completely different.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

Well curiosity got the better of me and I just went and hunted down the freebies I hadn't bothered to bin 4 fems 1x kannabia seeds power skunk, 1x Dinafem blue widow, 1x Dinafem shark attack, 1x dinafem critical jack.
@MRT yours if you want to take the gamble on them mate? Dinafem is supposed to be a decent company wit good genetics wass just thinking as a filler until you sort your next seed order out after having probs with your barneys bollax farm mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 26, 2012)

how do my internet slut monkeys?
mr t or as i shall now call u MR T BAG how r ya? did them plants turn out to b males in end?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

how do mad dog? all good I hope mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Well curiosity got the better of me and I just went and hunted down the freebies I hadn't bothered to bin 4 fems 1x kannabia seeds power skunk, 1x Dinafem blue widow, 1x Dinafem shark attack, 1x dinafem critical jack.
> @MRT yours if you want to take the gamble on them mate? Dinafem is supposed to be a decent company wit good genetics wass just thinking as a filler until you sort your next seed order out after having probs with your barneys bollax farm mate.


cheers for the offer mate but i wouldnt be able to finish them before i went on hols. i put a few of my freebies in this time tho. i put 1 of those blue widows in and its looking quite good too. heres a pic of it


my white widows are looking the best tho heres a few pics of them



mad dog bark said:


> how do my internet slut monkeys?
> mr t or as i shall now call u MR T BAG how r ya? did them plants turn out to b males in end?


not bad mate cheers. hows you? yeah mate 2 males and 1 thats a bit confused lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

No worries mate, looking good also looks like a nice mix up between them, shame the barney's went balls up pardon the pun mate.
Bigbuddha do a nice bc that stinks and is tastey without needing a cure aswell just incase your gonna run the bc again.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2012)

this was a attitude freebie from a while back now tho, had a few more like that and they werent grown in the greatest conditions and pretty shore it was 6 under a 400hps, it stank too off oranges was covered in thc and that pic was at 8wks on the dot, stupid fucking m8 lost the clones tho after a run or 2 and i couldnt remember what it was called lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this was a attitude freebie from a while back now tho, had a few more like that and they werent grown in the greatest conditions and pretty shore it was 6 under a 400hps, it stank too off oranges was covered in thc and that pic was at 8wks on the dot, stupid fucking m8 lost the clones tho after a run or 2 and i couldnt remember what it was called lol


Is that the one we were on about the other night mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Is that the one we were on about the other night mate?


yeah m8, was a real nice smoke and real tough easy plant to grow that was in soil in 6.5ltr pots too with a very short veg and like i say was just a freebie from the tude that i have no idea what is called lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No worries mate, looking good also looks like a nice mix up between them, shame the barney's went balls up pardon the pun mate.
> Bigbuddha do a nice bc that stinks and is tastey without needing a cure aswell just incase your gonna run the bc again.


i was 50/50 on bb or barneys farm and asked my sister randomly barneys or big budda and she said barneys lol. i wouldnt mind a good cheese strain for the strength. im not a big fan of the taste but it knocks you out i got to say and my invester like cheese. the other freebies i put in where g13s og13 and sour jack. the thing that pissed me off more than losing plants was i lost 2 of the ones i had in air pots and coco, the ones i thought i'd be throwing i put in soil and normal pots but they seam ok at the mo.


newuserlol said:


> this was a attitude freebie from a while back now tho, had a few more like that and they werent grown in the greatest conditions and pretty shore it was 6 under a 400hps, it stank too off oranges was covered in thc and that pic was at 8wks on the dot, stupid fucking m8 lost the clones tho after a run or 2 and i couldnt remember what it was called lol


that looks like a good plant. gutting when you lose it tho. i gave my psycho cutting to a mate to veg up for me so i can keep it as a mother. i just hope he doesnt fuck it up cos i put that in coco and hes used to growing in soil


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2012)

if any of you paedo's are looking for a dr120 drop me a msg
otherwise its going on fleabay


----------



## welshsmoker (Jun 26, 2012)

got some g13 p/e cuttings if any one needs a few.


----------



## baklawa (Jun 26, 2012)

I only opened my laptop because I actually missed you kids. I think I'm very near the bottom of that slippery slope my parents warned me about. Have spent past week... 3 days? Mebbe a fortnight, not sure. Anyway, have spent past few whatevers in a state that medical practitioners refer to as Holy Shit.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jun 26, 2012)

baklawa said:


> I only opened my laptop because I actually missed you kids. I think I'm very near the bottom of that slippery slope my parents warned me about. Have spent past week... 3 days? Mebbe a fortnight, not sure. Anyway, have spent past few whatevers in a state that medical practitioners refer to as Holy Shit.


holy shit.......... lol


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jun 26, 2012)

aah what cute little bunny's eating the ganja on tha avatar . Did u skin the fuckers


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2012)

So tired. Spent the past few days exploring london with forum member in a big cloud of thai smoke  so much walking though, legs need a rest! Camden town is amazing, although the food is pretty expensive. A coconut and a piece of nougat ended up costing £8 :/ but then i got really really high and clean forgot about the price


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

i cant believe my misses just broke the curtain pole holding up the curtains in the room that i got my tent in. the light was on too so anyone could have seen it


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So tired. Spent the past few days exploring london with forum member in a big cloud of thai smoke  so much walking though, legs need a rest! Camden town is amazing, although the food is pretty expensive. A coconut and a piece of nougat ended up costing £8 :/ but then i got really really high and clean forgot about the price


did you need that coconut and nougat or just want it? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, whenever i visit camden i alawys put aside £40 for no other reason than buying food i don't really need. I just go a bit nuts there. There is this place that sells these turkish sausage cheese and spinach pancake pizzas that are just amazing. It's also amazing what some of the vendors memories are like though, considering how many people they must see and talk to every day. Was last there about 3 weeks ago, but we walked upto one of the 101 chinese food palces and they remembered exactly who we were and even remembered that we had had bags and such with us the previous time. Crazy buggars!

we rolled up joints and sat down by the locks with a bunch of random hippyish folk singing random black man ting! 



Um, stoner bbq?  We did out best. I went that step further and tried toasting everything we had, cookies, fudge, cheese, i even melted a marshmallow over my sausage


----------



## brewing up (Jun 26, 2012)

hello my little minyens, today we shall steal dee moon


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for the offer mate but i wouldnt be able to finish them before i went on hols. i put a few of my freebies in this time tho. i put 1 of those blue widows in and its looking quite good too. heres a pic of it
> View attachment 2229123
> 
> my white widows are looking the best tho heres a few pics of them
> ...


all good cheers mr t and dragon. soz had shoot yesterday lads soon as logged on had a few mates at the door. needless to say was a heavy night. 
mr t where did u say u got them pips that turned out males? wasnt same place as scotia ordered his pw was it?
also mr t ya leave shape on ya bc looks very different to mine? what breeder did u get yours?
ttt. ya rom x br is a real frosty mother indeedy. looks like some1 thrown bag sugar at the plant thc everywhere


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuckin hell these 200watt cfl's are mossive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

give off some fuckin heat too chedz

@ttt you met kurai? she's a cool chick, bit hung up on some dippy kid that's not into her, why i can't understand, girl likes dressing up  = win


my QWISO sludge looks fucking mean. i'm checking it hourly just to make sure it hasnt caught light and set the tent ablaze but so far so good lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give off some fuckin heat too chedz
> 
> @ttt you met kurai? she's a cool chick, bit hung up on some dippy kid that's not into her, why i can't understand, girl likes dressing up  = win
> 
> ...


Should be all groovey with a 6 an a 4 inch extrator suckin on the bitch 
thats me set up for a veg clone and mother cab its all about the 8 wk cycles from now on yay .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2012)

camdens cool aint been there for years now, all them crazy people, great food and a good day out bit touristy at times and can be dangerous at others lol but still a cool day out, use to go clubbing down there alot in me youth pop god no's how many pills whilst chomping on mr freeze ice lollies aswel as me face lol making a shitload of fake pilled out ya face friends....... oh the good ol days.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

Competition time>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-1078.html#post7630447


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning you bunch of catholic cum munchers! how are we all?

Had a random thought this morning and wanted to run its past yas...... anyone fancy doing a custom breeding project for me? I want some custom crosses done but just havent got the space or experience to do it lol let me know if anyone is interested lol


----------



## ChroniKz (Jun 27, 2012)

3eyes said:


> No need for apologies this is the UK thread everybody should expect some abuse from time to time it's in our DNA we're all island monkeys that like to slag each other off lol


I couldn't agree more


----------



## baklawa (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning kids, is it Friday yet?

@Saerimmner - love love love yr sig 

Hang on, I haven't changed my own sig since... Well since I could be arsed to write one in the first place. *Adding to "things to do when next stoned" section of To-Do List*


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> all good cheers mr t and dragon. soz had shoot yesterday lads soon as logged on had a few mates at the door. needless to say was a heavy night.
> mr t where did u say u got them pips that turned out males? wasnt same place as scotia ordered his pw was it?
> also mr t ya leave shape on ya bc looks very different to mine? what breeder did u get yours?
> ttt. ya rom x br is a real frosty mother indeedy. looks like some1 thrown bag sugar at the plant thc everywhere


their barneys farm blue cheese from the attitude mate. the one i got in soil is a lot shorter tho, it looks a bit different but the leaves are the same


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

oh no ignore me anyway was a blue widow that looked so different.
man the flooring i got for kitchen wood cost bout 150 quid for the two boxs i need. and it a small kitchen really(but very posh flooring).
lucky my mate has got me them for free, he won them on a job haha. with screening ,boarding and couple other bits u talking 200 -250 bucks, glad im getting it mostly free. think will do him a tons worth homegrown as a thank you tho.
dont wanna no how much my dinning room/front room is guna b as it goes from front house out the back so alot floor to cover.
so soon as crop i got get sparky round and soon as that s done get kitchen and bathroom floors sorted out. all fucking costs ent it


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

Always pays to get quality flooring in my head. And too fukkin right mate it's pricey. Our wooden flooring cost us 12 bags of sand in total. for that I expected to get to go down and tell them what Oak tree I wanted cutting down....no such luck though.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh no ignore me anyway was a blue widow that looked so different.
> man the flooring i got for kitchen wood cost bout 150 quid for the two boxs i need. and it a small kitchen really(but very posh flooring).
> lucky my mate has got me them for free, he won them on a job haha. with screening ,boarding and couple other bits u talking 200 -250 bucks, glad im getting it mostly free. think will do him a tons worth homegrown as a thank you tho.
> dont wanna no how much my dinning room/front room is guna b as it goes from front house out the back so alot floor to cover.
> so soon as crop i got get sparky round and soon as that s done get kitchen and bathroom floors sorted out. all fucking costs ent it


its only the last week or so its starting to look different mate. when it was in veg it look just like the bc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was 50/50 on bb or barneys farm and asked my sister randomly barneys or big budda and she said barneys lol. i wouldnt mind a good cheese strain for the strength. im not a big fan of the taste but it knocks you out i got to say and my invester like cheese. the other freebies i put in where g13s og13 and sour jack. the thing that pissed me off more than losing plants was i lost 2 of the ones i had in air pots and coco, the ones i thought i'd be throwing i put in soil and normal pots but they seam ok at the mo.


cheese is a easy seller,everyone knows its grade and its name and it does exaktly wat it says on the tin


hey bitchen me not been very well another fucking infections had me on my arse for the past nrly week not fucking happy

so im immersing myself in ice road truckers,ax men,boardwalk empire and that tv series COPS from the start,,i mean wtf else can i do part from get the blades out?>


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah this stuff so good wont scratch from dogs claws and hard core as in even my kids wont b able destroy it.
ment last years and years this stuff, hope so. my house is well used haha and takes some damage time to time.
gunna get some cheap option of vinyal flooring for bathroom. cheap and i just need anything down as ripped up carpet other month as smelt damp to me.
since no carpet in there random lights round house has stopped working(guess water or moisture getting through floor boaards and messing with the electrics).
least my floorer or carpeter is a mate and no need worry bout smells off plants. just sparky i goota b careful and need empty tent for them. got few clones at min i will rehome closer to time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin hell these 200watt cfl's are mossive


yeh they are lol so u on the grow cab grew now then?? just sling your cuttings in ther for 3-6 weeks get em tastety and established,,,thats what i do should be 8 weeks per grow now 

thinking of building one of thse drying boxes,,sealed lid with extractor fastened throu the bottom side and shelves of mesh/? theory seems sound just unsure


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its only the last week or so its starting to look different mate. when it was in veg it look just like the bc


looks more indica style to me then me bc. ya leaves kook broader on bw. my bc r skinny girlie leaves haha


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

Do not ignore leaks lad. get it fixed before you lay the vinyl.......



mad dog bark said:


> yeah this stuff so good wont scratch from dogs claws and hard core as in even my kids wont b able destroy it.
> ment last years and years this stuff, hope so. my house is well used haha and takes some damage time to time.
> gunna get some cheap option of vinyal flooring for bathroom. cheap and i just need anything down as ripped up carpet other month as smelt damp to me.
> since no carpet in there random lights round house has stopped working(guess water or moisture getting through floor boaards and messing with the electrics).
> least my floorer or carpeter is a mate and no need worry bout smells off plants. just sparky i goota b careful and need empty tent for them. got few clones at min i will rehome closer to time.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

i reckon its where there no carpet and wen kids have bath they spash around like beached whales n there u get the water flowing through floor. soon as flooring in it b all good in the hood.
ive lifted floor boards and cant see any leaks


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2012)

I can imagine the mess, lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cheese is a easy seller,everyone knows its grade and its name and it does exaktly wat it says on the tin
> 
> 
> hey bitchen me not been very well another fucking infections had me on my arse for the past nrly week not fucking happy
> ...


if you was looking for a keeper of a cheese strain that was strong and had good genetics and yeild was good too what one would you go for. theres too many to try each 1 out lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give off some fuckin heat too chedz
> 
> @ttt you met kurai? she's a cool chick, bit hung up on some dippy kid that's not into her, why i can't understand, girl likes dressing up  = win
> 
> ...


Yeah, been spending a bit of time with her of late. Cool chick as you say and enjoys lots of joints which i can hardly complain about. The dressing up is indeed rather fun, but only upto a certain point, she is insisting that i accompany her to Comicon in October, like hell i'm dressing up as some comic book character and doing the caramelle dance  I'm just gonna be a right party pooper


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2012)

@MDB what sort of floor is this ur puttin down m8, a good m8 of mine is a floor layer, he nabbed a load of stuff of jobs that was extra, eventually he's now got his whole house done in stuff called carandean, I think that's how it's spelt anyway, but it's is some stuff, he's always had dogs and quite a few kids running riot in the house and once the stuffs washed it looks like new again and lasts for years, he just done my bathroom in it for me, all free of charge, paid for nothing.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

memory damaged to much smoking to remember the name the stuff. but will ask weekend wen see him again. yeah it ment so u can buff it up again n looks brand new. sounds very simular indeedy.
gotta love carpet fitters as mates. they win alot stuff from work haha


----------



## 00ashoo (Jun 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if you was looking for a keeper of a cheese strain that was strong and had good genetics and yeild was good too what one would you go for. theres too many to try each 1 out lol


go with paradise seeds cheese IBL


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

i wood go exo cheese being a uker wood only b right. get a clone and mother it and run exos reg then. very very smelly tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2012)

The stuff the m8 has is like a really hard vinyl tile, u can do good designs with it like Borders and designs in the middle etc, my m8s kitchen floor would cost about a grand and if u wer to lift it there's another £1000 floor underneath, wasn't happy first time round lol, def well worth the money, theres a few similar types of floor as carandean, there's amtico, which is well good stuff to. Aye a friend as a floor layers always a good thing, I'm a joiner so I'll always do him favours too tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

ive had a job carpeting and chippy and storage tech, jack all trades me and skilled at smoking haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, been spending a bit of time with her of late. Cool chick as you say and enjoys lots of joints which i can hardly complain about. The dressing up is indeed rather fun, but only upto a certain point, she is insisting that i accompany her to Comicon in October, like hell i'm dressing up as some comic book character and doing the caramelle dance  I'm just gonna be a right party pooper



i get what you mean she's into the whole japanese dressy up thing something fruit or other they call it, not strange fruit! fuck whats it called, anyway. as for the dressing up for comicon, i'll tell you a tale,

bout 5-7 years back i went to italy to a psy trance rave, having never heard psy trance, just thought rave up a montainfor a week in italan weather sounds a belter. the others had plans for dressing up. the theme, UV cowboys and indians. I was a bit concerned at first but told it'd be ok. man i'm not kidding it was so much fun. off your nut going for it with a tomahawk painted like up like a day glow ziggy stardust meets last of the mohicans. 

point is it's ok everyone else will be just as daft looking.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2012)

If there's one thing I'm skilled at m8 it's smoking, not a bad old joiner either, hoping to branch into a new trade tho.....cultivating herb, only part time at the min tho lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> If there's one thing I'm skilled at m8 it's smoking, not a bad old joiner either, hoping to branch into a new trade tho.....cultivating herb, only part time at the min tho lol


Fuck that id make it full time of it wernt for fam lmao

just reckoned up my yearly yeild allowence for last yr not bad at 42k and a salary of 35k a yr and thats with work nearly foldin in half haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 27, 2012)

wot a fuck a round. all exo and ak gone in area. cant get hold reg man so i just had buy an 8th some wank. damp and looks some low grade shite.
orange bud any1? haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if you was looking for a keeper of a cheese strain that was strong and had good genetics and yeild was good too what one would you go for. theres too many to try each 1 out lol


go for blue cheese or exodus cheese good seller nice yeilder and you get top doller,,,clone onlys then exo or physco

nowadays u gotta buy what people have heard off,, or mname watever youve grown to summet they have heard of lol


chedz u pik them up,,all ok yeh?

TT wat ya reckon too that?me i thought was kinda heavy,halfa joint down and id pass out for a hr then waik up rite as ran lol

nd no weed ATT ALL round my area and what ther is is sprayed bunk wat dont even get u hi,,, fuking nasty shit


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i wood go exo cheese being a uker wood only b right. get a clone and mother it and run exos reg then. very very smelly tho


i wouldnt mind getting a clone of exo on the go. i dont mind the smell now that i got a tidy filter. that bug clear thing came back today, ive tried it on the 1 plant like it said on the bottle to make sure its ok for the plants.



IC3M4L3 said:


> go for blue cheese or exodus cheese good seller nice yeilder and you get top doller,,,clone onlys then exo or physco
> 
> nowadays u gotta buy what people have heard off,, or mname watever youve grown to summet they have heard of lol


is psycho a cheese strain? a dealer i bother with was selling some stuff he called blue cheese back about xmas time but a boy he sold it to took it back and said it wasnt bc


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 27, 2012)

nowadays u gotta buy what people have heard off,, or mname watever youve grown to summet they have heard of lol

lol m8 too true .. the average guy buying weed is clueless anyway, it would only confuse them even more to give them correct strain lineage 
rename your weed to the one it most closely matches below to avoid confusing clueless punters LOL

lemon haze, blue cheese, cheese, ak47 amnesia haze 

peace


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2012)

Not bad at all IM, none of the passing out as you found, but weed doesn't do that to me, i sleep when it's sleepy time and not ebfore, always been like that. Little harsh on my throat though but no doubt a propper cure would help that out a bit 

No weed for me for a while, not unless I see Kuroi. Any money i now have is prioritised for my move out, so gotta start being a little frugal heaven help me. He sais as he eyes up a pair of racks of ribs in the fridge and starts defrosting a bag of king prawns and cracks open a Leffe blonde  Really beginning to consider the notion of a mobile food palace called "Baked". Inspired by man vs food, not in terms of portions, but just meaty kickass goodness. Sure burger vans are all well and good, but now imagine that is a gourmet burger with all the bells and whistles, or a huge roast pork and gravy baguette etc. NOM. Fuck vegetables. I subsidize my vegetables with more meat!

With regard to buying what people know, well i think that is a very hit and miss way of looking at things. I mean take my city for an example, there's not one cunt in the place who has the slightest clue what they are selling and not a cunt who gives two damns what they're buying. So long as it is dry then that is ALL that they care about. You ask a dealer or anyone for that matter what the weed from X is like, the quality is based on how dry it is, not what the actual weed is like. Utter madness. London though, mad place, those strains you mention skunkdoc, those are fetching £160 for half an ounce and people are paying. I think once it starts hitting those prices it sells for the simple fact that people can easily turn into weed snobs. Sure it was a nice bit of blue cheese we smoked, or bubblegum etc, but in fairness if i smoked a joint and was then told how much an ounce would cost i'd have laughed my fucking arse off. Weed can only be sooo good, not fucking £160 a half good. Those prices are for IDIOTS


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not bad at all IM, none of the passing out as you found, but weed doesn't do that to me, i sleep when it's sleepy time and not ebfore, always been like that. Little harsh on my throat though but no doubt a propper cure would help that out a bit
> 
> No weed for me for a while, not unless I see Kuroi. Any money i now have is prioritised for my move out, so gotta start being a little frugal heaven help me. He sais as he eyes up a pair of racks of ribs in the fridge and starts defrosting a bag of king prawns and cracks open a Leffe blonde  Really beginning to consider the notion of a mobile food palace called "Baked". Inspired by man vs food, not in terms of portions, but just meaty kickass goodness. Sure burger vans are all well and good, but now imagine that is a gourmet burger with all the bells and whistles, or a huge roast pork and gravy baguette etc. NOM. Fuck vegetables. I subsidize my vegetables with more meat!
> 
> With regard to buying what people know, well i think that is a very hit and miss way of looking at things. I mean take my city for an example, there's not one cunt in the place who has the slightest clue what they are selling and not a cunt who gives two damns what they're buying. So long as it is dry then that is ALL that they care about. You ask a dealer or anyone for that matter what the weed from X is like, the quality is based on how dry it is, not what the actual weed is like. Utter madness. London though, mad place, those strains you mention skunkdoc, those are fetching £160 for half an ounce and people are paying. I think once it starts hitting those prices it sells for the simple fact that people can easily turn into weed snobs. Sure it was a nice bit of blue cheese we smoked, or bubblegum etc, but in fairness if i smoked a joint and was then told how much an ounce would cost i'd have laughed my fucking arse off. Weed can only be sooo good, not fucking £160 a half good. Those prices are for IDIOTS


£350-450 in some parts of london mate


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2012)

.6 for ten quid


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol, yup, london we were looking at 0.7 for £10. A friend was all chuffed that they had some brick weed that they were selling at 1.0g £10, i smiled and nodded but thgouht fuck you you cheaky cunt. Even here we'll get pissy and agressive if someone tries eve 1.1g for £10. I have sold bits and pieces in the past to cover this or that when absolutely required, if it is to friends then it is whatever they like the look of for however much they feel is a reasonable price, if they take 7g and give me £20, fine. With strangers exo is £10 1.75, £20 is 3.5, an ounce is £160. It is a plant that requires next to ZERO effort to grow, costs mere pounds per ounce to grow, i cannot justify being a greedy piece of shit. All you'll here is "well if they're willing to pay then why not". People make me fucking sick. Since when did we stop being friendly compassionate human beings and just turn into greed ridden cunts?  Guess we have to thank the government policies for this kind of thing, everything about cannabis is just a sham these days, seeds being one of the biggest scams of all.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ive had a job carpeting and chippy and storage tech, jack all trades me and skilled at smoking haha.



I've laid carpets, just 1 of the many jobs i've had to lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 27, 2012)

mr west said:


> .6 for ten quid



0.8 £10 in the valleys fucking shocking!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

fuck paying them prices mate thats why i decided to grow my own. you cant blame them for charging it if people pay it tho. i am tempted to go and get some at the mo cos my neck is playing up.
have any of you been watching that american weed on natgeo?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck paying them prices mate thats why i decided to grow my own. you cant blame them for charging it if people pay it tho. i am tempted to go and get some at the mo cos my neck is playing up.
> have any of you been watching that american weed on natgeo?


No, i can't "blame" them, but i can certainly call them out for the greedy pieces of shit that they are  I'd have absolutely no issue seeing them carted away by the police, fuck, we need some kind of robin hood mad man, goes around arrowing the fuck out of anyone who tries to take the piss with prices and weights. That'd make them think twice about selling 1g £10 bags. I wonder if i could find someone like that on SR, some mental assasin dude to go around striking fear into the heart of greedy cunts. would do the world no end of good


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

haha id love to see that. robin hood would run out of arrows well before he made a dent in the dealers. i dont think its the dealers that charge £10 a gs fault. i know some small time dealers that have to pay £200+ an oz and only make about £20 to get a free smoke themselves. its more the middle man i think is making the biggest profit out of it all. the only way to bring the prices down is if every smoker stopped paying the prices, then it would have to come down


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2012)

While what you say is certainly true, i know plenty of dealers who pay sweet fuck all for their weed. A year or so back i used to have a few dealers let alone growers who would sell homegrown for £100-120 an ounce till the growers got busted. Dealer or grower though, anyone who tries for todays prices is a cunt in my book and i'll have nothing to do with them. Take super silly billy as an example, sure he is a ncie guy, but if he tried to have me for £300 an ounce for dog, i'd be heavily tempted to knock his front teeth out just to put a point across. This is just modern life though, there is no longer any thought of simply getting by and being happy, life is about excess, everything and anything has become about maximum profit. It is a rather depressing sight. 

As you rightly say though, it is also partly the buyers fault for being a useless bunch of cunts. We've even gotten past the notion of refusing weed based on it's quality, well the majority have at least. gone are the days where someone would get given their 8th and say fuck you that's underweight and wet, wtf! My friend alas is rather like that, he'll just buy "because it's weed". He owed me some money so i said hey, just rbing me some weed and we'll have a smoke, he said he'#d get some off his housemate who was selling to pay rent, i told him to fuck right off and ust give me the cash. I'll occasionally be made the fool when utterly desperate such as a weekend arrives and i'd promised i'd ave weed, but no, if it's a shitty deal or of inferior quality i'd just rather buy some tasy food and a case of beer fuck you.. (i will not lie, i've received stuff from forum members and i've had to sit there wondering if they've even heard of the concept of trimming..)


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2012)

Ha ha ttts on one big time, looks like I'm a total cunt then in ur eyes, I don't give a fuck, silly cunts pay the prices so fuckin take it off them that's my view, ain't goina sit bantering about it cos I'm sick too fuck hearing some guys winge on about prices, don't fucking pay them and shut the fuck up, nuf said


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2012)

i had some stuff off a mate a week or 2 ago that was full of leaf. he was asking me how it was harsher than the stuff i gave him being as his was a clone of mine. but i happily smoked it and got a good head off it too. i havent smoked healily since my bubblegum ran out a few weeks ago, so it was nice to have something. i cant wait for these to finish, i can see me having tasters off it in about 4 weeks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

mr west said:


> .6 for ten quid


wrapped in toilet roll and still damp. £20

i mean toilet roll for fucks sake. you used to know you were getting a dicey deal when it was tin foiled but fucksake .6 for a tenner i gave more than that to my taxi driver tonight.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 27, 2012)

LMAO @ toilet roll , bet it wasn't even anrdrex .. happy shopper bog roll lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

fuckin comfy bum for a .7 deal hahahah where ye from?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 27, 2012)

wrapping up some shit with the lemon scented happy shopper right now brah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

you pro BOSS status now son!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

wake up you illiterate cunts


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

guess folk still be picking the bits of toilet paper out of their bud and having their weetabix


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

Morning! I've been putting it off and putting it off but i might just be forced to start emptying the attic today


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

hello sir good morning


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

all the other chaps are at the job center taking literacy classes .. one can only hope


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

This might take longer than i thought  Positive side being i'm gonna have legs like a damned mountain goat by the end of the day what with this up and down a ladder every 5 seconds lark. Maybe i should just put a duvet on the floor and just throw everything down


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 28, 2012)

Feckin weather just had a good thunder storm tho for a good hour tho time to get out the wagon and into the mud lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Feckin weather just had a good thunder storm tho for a good hour tho time to get out the wagon and into the mud lmao


i love a good thunder storm. i doubt its any good when you work on scafolding tho


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

He should try getting a job with the folk who have done our scaffolding. 1 drop of rain and they fuck off for a few days.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck paying them prices mate thats why i decided to grow my own. you cant blame them for charging it if people pay it tho. i am tempted to go and get some at the mo cos my neck is playing up.
> have any of you been watching that american weed on natgeo?



My thoughts exactly and if every one else thought the same way then the prices would come down but if the thick fuckers are paying it who am i to complain, i'm not buying it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

QWISO peeps!

View attachment 2231451View attachment 2231452View attachment 2231453View attachment 2231454View attachment 2231455

no idea the final weight of return but it's some fierce shiz


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

i dont see how people can moan too much about the price of weed and then go out and spend around £100 on the piss. theres no risk involved for the people selling drink. each to their own and all that but drink is 1 thing ive never really liked. i class it worse than pills to be honest with you but a lot of people will dissagree with me lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i dont see how people can moan too much about the price of weed and then go out and spend around £100 on the piss. theres no risk involved for the people selling drink. each to their own and all that but drink is 1 thing ive never really liked. i class it worse than pills to be honest with you but a lot of people will dissagree with me lol



I used to be a piss head years ago now it's just puff (most of the time ) but i must say i love my pukkas and MDMA


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i dont see how people can moan too much about the price of weed and then go out and spend around £100 on the piss. theres no risk involved for the people selling drink. each to their own and all that but drink is 1 thing ive never really liked. i class it worse than pills to be honest with you but a lot of people will dissagree with me lol


I moan about the price of weed because i'm not someone to go out and spend £100 on the piss. You can buy 3 bottle of wine for a tenner. I have never understood people who go out every weekend, pay entry to the club, pay pounds and pounds for each drink, it's around £4 a pint in pubs these days. While i drink like a fish i fully agree, alcohol is destroying this country, evil substance. It's legality utterly invalidates any reasoning the government might come up with for their misuse of drugs act. It's a farce.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm geordie, drinking is in our blood. it's grim up north man


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Any of you guys heard of this geezer http://www.thebcgroup.org.uk/ his name is Roger Hayes he and his fellow free men on the land arrested a magistrate in court at Birkenhead before they reckon that the laws of this land are common law, the laws written down in the Magna Carter of 1215 these laws cannot be superseded or repealed and most of the current laws are statute law which is NOT common law so not imposable on us (which includes speeding tickets and points on your license) all law enforcement give an oath and they have to act upon said oath if they do not act upon this oath they could be liable to arrest themselves and as i said above it's the free man's job to nick the fuckers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 28, 2012)

Fucl me the hose pipe ban as gotta be lift we just aint usin enough lmao
only my mate would think fuck it im goin threw haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Any of you guys heard of this geezer http://www.thebcgroup.org.uk/ his name is Roger Hayes he and his fellow free men on the land arrested a magistrate in court at Birkenhead before they reckon that the laws of this land are common law, the laws written down in the Magna Carter of 1215 these laws cannot be superseded or repealed and most of the current laws are statute law which is NOT common law so not imposable on us (which includes speeding tickets and points on your license) all law enforcement give an oath and they have to act upon said oath if they do not act upon this oath they could be liable to arrest themselves and as i said above it's the free man's job to nick the fuckers


It's a very tricky one that 3eyes. To start with the magna carter was signed under duress, which almost as such invalidates it, and i think it was even repealed by the pope or something. But i fully agree in that acts are not laws and simply rules, they are not law makers they are policy makers. I had a bit of an issue with regard to the police oaths as well, i got in contact with the local police force with regard to an issue and got the run around, after a while i stated that i would be considering pressing charges against them for breach of their oath and was informed that they were under no oath, and that i was talking to a member of police staff and not a police officer, So i then told them i would be pressing charges for impersonating a police officer, in that i was in touch with the POLICE and at no point did this individual state that they were not in fact a police officer but just some random person who in essense had no authority or power of any kind. I never spoke to that person again lol, was put straight through to someone who could actually be of use. 

I used to fight that battle a fair bit, and most of the time i won my arguments, but in the end i just thought well fuck you, easier just to ignore the whole lot of em and just lie your life as you fancy


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

According to them the Magna Carter was not repealed as someone was not acting upon their oath, 1 of the laws of magna carter states that women can only give evidence in court against their husbands murderer lol never know when that little gem might come in handy


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I moan about the price of weed because i'm not someone to go out and spend £100 on the piss. You can buy 3 bottle of wine for a tenner. I have never understood people who go out every weekend, pay entry to the club, pay pounds and pounds for each drink, it's around £4 a pint in pubs these days. While i drink like a fish i fully agree, alcohol is destroying this country, evil substance. It's legality utterly invalidates any reasoning the government might come up with for their misuse of drugs act. It's a farce.


im not having a go at you mate or saying you spend that amount on drink. i got mate that are like that. i couldnt afford to buy it myself any more so instead of just paying it and moaning (again thats not a dig at anyone) i got a mate to put the money up and started growing it instead


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm geordie, drinking is in our blood. it's grim up north man


lmao its grim down here too mate. i just smoke instead 


3eyes said:


> I used to be a piss head years ago now it's just puff (most of the time ) but i must say i love my pukkas and MDMA


i tried it a good few years back but i didnt like feeling like shit the next day. after hearing some stories about how i acted the night before i realised i was like a cock when i was drunk and stopped. the best time ive ever had have been on amphetamins


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Phet i used to do every weekend (only 0.5G) but it's not for me i don't like not being able to sleep and eat and the paranoia was bad so i just stuck with pills coke and weed in the end


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Phet i used to do every weekend (only 0.5G) but it's not for me i don't like not being able to sleep and eat and the paranoia was bad so i just stuck with pills coke and weed in the end


pill and coke are what i was classing as phet mate. that the catagory we put any type of upper in here anyway but its like that village in league of gentlmen here lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> pill and coke are what i was classing as phet mate. that the catagory we put any type of upper in here anyway but its like that village in league of gentlmen here lol


would be more fun if it was like "stella street" lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> pill and coke are what i was classing as phet mate. that the catagory we put any type of upper in here anyway but its like that village in league of gentlmen here lol



Phet is speed here and yes it's the same here [video=youtube;YOtpgz4L5d8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOtpgz4L5d8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

just the thought of bobba phet makes me feel ill


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

QWISO peeps!

View attachment 2231451View attachment 2231452View attachment 2231453View attachment 2231454View attachment 2231455



no idea the final weight of return but it's some fierce shiz


can you guys see the pics or just the links to the attachments? everytime i copy n paste the fucker it only puts links in


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah the pics are there when you click the link


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

Just links man. My qwiso was often a bit odd It would end up as just as powder and flakes, but just holding it in your hand would cause it to melt into goop and go everywhere. It's fun stuff.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)

damn that looks nice dgt how much bud did it take to end up with how much qwiso??

forgot how much av a pain sorting out a mutual exchange is lol not to mention if i move ther may not be a suibtable cupboard built in like i have now??? 

the house has one of them old sheds brik walls ansd nrly foot thick solid cemente roof.....idbe able to grow in that wouldnt i?? the thickness of the roof will hide the heat from above?? u know what sheds i mean,.,, red brik walls thick cement roof with gravel in the mix


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah it's pretty fun to play with but a reet fuck on to get off your fingers lol.

right well here's the pic 

View attachment 2231539


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn that looks nice dgt how much bud did it take to end up with how much qwiso??


used 20 grams, no idea on a final weight yet, probably a few grams


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn that looks nice dgt how much bud did it take to end up with how much qwiso??
> 
> forgot how much av a pain sorting out a mutual exchange is lol not to mention if i move ther may not be a suibtable cupboard built in like i have now???
> 
> the house has one of them old sheds brik walls ansd nrly foot thick solid cemente roof.....idbe able to grow in that wouldnt i?? the thickness of the roof will hide the heat from above?? u know what sheds i mean,.,, red brik walls thick cement roof with gravel in the mix



Cement and gravel? i think the word your looking for is concrete lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a pain to get off of anything lol. My stanley blades never cleaned up and my pyrex dish is to this day still rather brown  

I'm just smoking a joint of attic weed. All my old drying boxes from my first grow were in the attic and there was some weed in the bottom lol. 3 year old cannabis that's just been sat in the open lol. Flat on my arse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

aye i've got umpteen stanley blades covered in the stuff. i keep saying i'll put all my scissors and tools in some iso one day..... one day.

i've ben tempted to make a lasagne in the pyrex dish with the oil in but i've bottled it each time.

3 year attic cure eh lmao. good shit?!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Cement and gravel? i think the word your looking for is concrete lol


lol umm yeh it would be that yes,,,so what u rekon would keep the heat in or id have to insulate the roof and sides of the shed or just buy a tent???


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i've got umpteen stanley blades covered in the stuff. i keep saying i'll put all my scissors and tools in some iso one day..... one day.
> 
> i've ben tempted to make a lasagne in the pyrex dish with the oil in but i've bottled it each time.
> 
> 3 year attic cure eh lmao. good shit?!



My mate did it......... well his Mrs did and fed his 16 year old son the resulting grub poor fucker had to go and lie down didn't know what came over him lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol umm yeh it would be that yes,,,so what u rekon would keep the heat in or id have to insulate the roof and sides of the shed or just buy a tent???



They can't see through concrete but a room inside a room is always better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

3eyes said:


> My mate did it......... well his Mrs did and fed his 16 year old son the resulting grub poor fucker had to go and lie down didn't know what came over him lol


hahahah poor fucker, bet that was a rollercoaster till he blacked out


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol umm yeh it would be that yes,,,so what u rekon would keep the heat in or id have to insulate the roof and sides of the shed or just buy a tent???


is the gravel just layed on the top? my old mans shed is like that, they should stop any heat sig showing up but a mate of mine has built a wooden roof a bit lower than the conctrete 1 with a vent above it just to make sure


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

just finished taking these girls down, some pics of the better pheno's 

Biker kush 






























Blues






























Eisbaer
















NLXBB






























Angel Heart










































peace


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 28, 2012)

u filthy doc. some cracking porn there fella. hope it smokes as good as it looks for ya


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks m8, the angel heart is nice, one of the blues phenos is very nice too, both very hashy tasting 
not sampled too much of the biker kush yet, that was the last one taken down its a good yielder big fat nuggets,
the eisbaer is not so great 
nlxbb looked great when growing i liked growing it so easy, the buds have shrunk like crazy though, can see its a commercial strain, smells piney at the moment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

excellent work doc.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

That is some truly cracking looking bud. That blues is just fantastic!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

they look awesome mate. whats the nlxbb stand for? is the blue what some people call livers?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks folks, northern lights x big bud, it was a free fem seed m8 came with last order
blues, is the seed version of livers , from underground originals , the pheno i like best, i think may lean more towards the "killer skunk part of the cross, which has a bit more of dj shorts blueberry in it " 
i have not smoked the original livers cutting so cant compare it 

they are all heavy on the smell, the one i have kept smells like ribena and shortbread lol very strong smell, it taste like 
the soft black hash we used to get here in the 80s -90s really nice smoke


----------



## ChroniKz (Jun 28, 2012)

Da'yum that looks niceeee man


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

seeing them its making me want to try them on the next grow but im deffinatley running white russian. ive been wanting to run it since my first go but kept putting it off lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> seeing them its making me want to try them on the next grow but im deffinatley running white russian. ive been wanting to run it since my first go but kept putting it off lol


i wanna do sum bubblegum haze,,,,,,cant explain it its just summet about the look and potential flaour is making it deffinately on my next to do list.

looks liek this el be last grow for a bit,., til the xmas grow anyways,,cant be wanting a exchange with shit setup lol sillyness 

sn 5 of axmen here we come,,jsut watched generation kill was ok lil boring but ok]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

What is this exchange you're on about IM? Know what you mean though, when i'm house hunting come august september the sole requirement will be a suitable cupboard or whatnot.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> What is this exchange you're on about IM? Know what you mean though, when i'm house hunting come august september the sole requirement will be a suitable cupboard or whatnot.


mutual exchange matey,,,,wer council so can exchange house with sum1 who wants to move,,,totaly freee just gotta cover removal costs but u can get a grant for that of the DSS

u can do it if your in private too,,,look on gumtree in your local area under home swap

we are basically going home,,lived here for like 5-6 yrs now so ready to get bak wer we wer born and raised


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah right sounds good, if a bit of a hassle to organise as you say. Only exchanges i know of is a holiday house exchange which are always a bit weird but fun none the less.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wanna do sum bubblegum haze,,,,,,cant explain it its just summet about the look and potential flaour is making it deffinately on my next to do list.
> 
> looks liek this el be last grow for a bit,., til the xmas grow anyways,,cant be wanting a exchange with shit setup lol sillyness
> 
> sn 5 of axmen here we come,,jsut watched generation kill was ok lil boring but ok]


i grew ss bubblegum last grow. it was ok but nothing special. i didnt cure it but i didnt cure the white widow or pineapple chunk i done on my first grow and they where better imo. they where quite easy to grow, i had a little cal def but it was nothing to worry about. these blue cheese plants still havent shown bud yet. its just over 2 weeks so i dont know if they start a bit later but all the ww got bud starting


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 28, 2012)

Alright slag bags,
@MRT if you want an idea of how the russian looks, look at docs NLXBB and you also have to bare in mind that the russian is more on the commercial side aswell mate, big production, very potent but needs a cure for that sweet taste people talk about. Straight from dry it's a decent smoke mate but certainly not the tastiest, still nice enough imo otherwise I wouldn't be getting ready to run them again.
Also I've smoked a bit of serious bubblegum from different places and don't really rate it, I've had just dried that taste nice had a sweet hashy taste to it but no real potency and then I've had it from other places where it's potent but lacks the flavour, I think it would be an awesome strain for percy with a good cure time and a decent pheno, I'm sure there's a good middle ground somewhere in there but I haven't had it yet and the only person I know personally that has said it had about a 6wk cure, fuck waiting all that time!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

that good? im kicking myself now for not running it the first time lol. i had the type that was strong enough but the taste wasnt the best. i cant wait that long, i dont mind not having the best taste as long as i get a good buzz im laughing. only once i had stuff that tasted so bad i couldnt smoke it. i should have taken it back but it was only a £20 deal so i just gave it away


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2012)

the white russain is a top strain and i have seen with me own eyes the monster colas its produces, but 100% needs a cure or u just got another flavourless heavy hitting indica, also with monster colas comes molds worries especially if your grow conditions are far from ideal, but for a stable, uniform cash cropping seed strain you wont find many better although could add that nemisis from seedsman is a nice heavy hitting indica that yields very well and takes all kind of abuse but cost a 3rd of the price of the white russian.

personally i think any1 who has access to pyschosis,livers and fucking exo too is a sandwich short of a picnic n all that malarky to be growing white russian.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

Not locked up then ya cunt?? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not locked up then ya cunt?? lol


monday m8 managed to get a lift to and fro well i hope il be coming home neway lolool


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> monday m8 managed to get a lift to and fro well i hope il be coming home neway lolool


Could have swore blind you said wednesday haha silly sod............was thinkin couldnt you blag a lift mate....what previous you got geezer?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could have swore blind you said wednesday haha silly sod............was thinkin couldnt you blag a lift mate....what previous you got geezer?


none at all really m8 it was the 1st time id ever been in a police cell, been in a few padded ones tho lmao have had 3 of them 80pound fines over the last 10yrs this will be me first time in court lol

no not last weds but i did get the 1st one adjourned said i was having a crazy day and no way i could handle london underground rush hour tubes.

the police downgraded it to a public order offence aswel m8 solicitor says it shouldn't even really be going to court and all i will get is a fine, fingers fucking crossed lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> none at all really m8 it was the 1st time id ever been in a police cell, been in a few padded ones tho lmao have had 3 of them 80pound fines over the last 10yrs this will be me first time in court lol
> 
> no not last weds but i did get the 1st one adjourned said i was having a crazy day and no way i could handle london underground rush hour tubes.
> 
> the police downgraded it to a public order offence aswel m8 solicitor says it shouldn't even really be going to court and all i will get is a fine, fingers fucking crossed lol


You'l be sound mate dont sweat lol i thought you was gunna real of a list as long as me arm you'l get a slapped hand at most, you a good boy or always got away? lol.......cant imagine you as much of a runner geezer lol
i can remember you sayin now mate soz me minds shockin be sound with a lift is it ya mate?....nice day out for ya after?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You'l be sound mate dont sweat lol i thought you was gunna real of a list as long as me arm you'l get a slapped hand at most, you a good boy or always got away? lol.......cant imagine you as much of a runner geezer lol
> i can remember you sayin now mate soz me minds shockin be sound with a lift is it ya mate?....nice day out for ya after?


your memory is shit m8 we have spoke loads ive told ya loads of times i never been in a police cell until after that flight back lolol

my only vice has always been drugs pukka never been into violence or stealing just the drugs although i have stole a few drugs lol just prescription shit im not robbing growhouse's lol

me 80pound fines where for sillyness done 90quids worth of shopping but ate a samosa on the way round and threw the wrapper without paying went to walk out with me shopping n was pounced on lol its was too embarrassing to be funny but even the copper was laughing at the tescos security about my great samosa robbery, another 1 bout 6-7yrs ago i was wrecked out me nut on benzos proper smashed was travelling to canada the next day so was out shoppig but mashed like i say, i brought a hoodie in 1 part of london got to another even more wrecked and thought i dont like the fit its too big so went into the same shop i dunno jd or something like that and just took me x large off changed into a large and walked out lolol that was a lucky 1 tho cause i had a large flick knife in my pocket not that i ever carry knifes but i was going to canada nxt day and wanted to give it to me cuzon luckily wasnt searched.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry mate i can remember us talkin now an me tellin you i have a few times, an you sayin you havent. my mind is mush sometimes need to sort it lol

Hahahah that jd story is quality mate, an you with the samosa lol i do that some times too at morro's gunna stop now bet you felt a right cunt lol an ya lucky twat not gettin searched.

you watchin the footy?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the white russain is a top strain and i have seen with me own eyes the monster colas its produces, but 100% needs a cure or u just got another flavourless heavy hitting indica, also with monster colas comes molds worries especially if your grow conditions are far from ideal, but for a stable, uniform cash cropping seed strain you wont find many better although could add that nemisis from seedsman is a nice heavy hitting indica that yields very well and takes all kind of abuse but cost a 3rd of the price of the white russian.
> 
> personally i think any1 who has access to pyschosis,livers and fucking exo too is a sandwich short of a picnic n all that malarky to be growing white russian.


im hoping to run a psycho and white russian side by side on my next grow mate. taste is 3rd in my deciding factor with what weed to grow. strength is first and yeild is second for me, easiness of growing is about 4th. ill probably get to try the livers and exo down the line and keep a cutting of each in a mother tent


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sorry mate i can remember us talkin now an me tellin you i have a few times, an you sayin you havent. my mind is mush sometimes need to sort it lol
> 
> Hahahah that jd story is quality mate, an you with the samosa lol i do that some times too at morro's gunna stop now bet you felt a right cunt lol an ya lucky twat not gettin searched.
> 
> you watchin the footy?


2-0 italy!!! sweet!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2012)

i double dare ya to click the link??? lmao what the fuck is it?


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i double dare ya to click the link??? lmao what the fuck is it?


click it and tell us ya slag lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

Toons flooded fuckin biblical style


http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/article/23998

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkua3S0hhQQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i double dare ya to click the link??? lmao what the fuck is it?





W Dragon said:


> click it and tell us ya slag lol


its a link for asics trainers lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its a link for asics trainers lol


you never really clicked that link did you mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Toons flooded fuckin biblical style
> 
> 
> http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/article/23998
> ...


Just been on the news aswell mate looks bad there peeps still stranded from work its just said.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> you never really clicked that link did you mate?


yeah i did. i saw the word dare and i had to lol


----------



## Cannbosh (Jun 28, 2012)

London


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Enculseteenny said:


> ã¢ã·ãã¯ã¹ ã©ã³ãã³ã°ã·ã¥ã¼ãº



That's easy for you to say


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)

well this is my 4th or 5h bak to bak grow,,,, does anyone loose interest? like now ive really lost interest,,i used to tend to ther every need,,now i go and feed em and thats it lol i really cant be arsed

is this normal?

oh and wat a fun night ive got fucking cats in labour AND NO I CANT POST ANYONE A KITTEN if u want one u come for it


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2012)

.............


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 28, 2012)

i lose a bit of interest about now (2weeks into flowering) till they get to about 6 weeks. then i start taking little samples


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2012)

1 kitten has been born!! ffs stressfl this shit,,,maybe 420 time very VERY shorlty

so yeh im about 2 weeks into flower and ive totally lost fucking intrest lol,,il have a break after this grow


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2012)

Kittty cats 

[video=youtube_share;IiYUzYozsAQ]http://youtu.be/IiYUzYozsAQ[/video]

This amuses me to no end


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well this is my 4th or 5h bak to bak grow,,,, does anyone loose interest? like now ive really lost interest,,i used to tend to ther every need,,now i go and feed em and thats it lol i really cant be arsed
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> oh and wat a fun night ive got fucking cats in labour AND NO I CANT POST ANYONE A KITTEN if u want one u come for it



you get too much benefits i think, i need a gammy foot too lol

nearly 4yrs of having something in flower constantly do i lose interest no i got donations that need to be made but am i sick to fucking death of growing yes 100%


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sambo wots gwarn on bro happy day at court i see lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Smorgens lads and others.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mornin d !


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Hows the veg space chedz?

EDIT: You fancy coming over and building me one too, lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

a very sunny good morning from the toon, i started building an ark but got as far as putting three skins together and watching the ballotelli show.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like you got all the rain we were supposed to get lad.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Hows the veg space chedz?
> 
> EDIT: You fancy coming over and building me one too, lol?


Lookin good lad ive 4ftx2ft donated to it should be sweet fot a few small plants if i keep em short lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sambo wots gwarn on bro happy day at court i see lmao


not till monday chedz im just hungover, 50mg of valium should sort me out i thinks....

and was just being honest its fucking boring growing constantly just to pay bills, yeah id most likely be moaning if i was working but unskilled il never earn enough and burnt out far too many braincells for any sort of retraining or anything like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

thank fuck it's friday i tell ya, i' having a bong, a few blues and going to the pub before work and after. top fuckin that haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thank fuck it's friday i tell ya, i' having a bong, a few blues and going to the pub before work and after. top fuckin that haha


carnt top it but at least i wont i have to get a boat to the pub lol fucking mad floods i see on the news.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

i've proper tommy topped myself. not going to work at all! aye it's picking which ten mins to leave anywhere as to whether it's beaming sunshine or monsooning down. to be honest it's not much new


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Newcastle the new Dam is it? 

Sambo, may be you should try growing something a bit more challenging than yer clone only's, hehehe......on that note, he heads off to have an Exo Joint, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

mate it was a bit more like venice in places. cars underwater abandoned. buses full of people parked up with 3ft of water n the fuckin bus . lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning all how are we? Got paid today(monthly pay) and am now 2 hours later skint again lol
Also at some point ive got to ring some plain clothes penis at the old bill shop as he wants to talk to me about my "behaviour" whilst out in the work van the other day lmao some paki accusing me of "apparently" clocking him one after he got mouthy when I had a go at him for nearly smashing the front off my van, like i would do a thing like that lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

That fukkin nuts geez......


----------



## scottdenny06 (Jun 29, 2012)

hi guys i,m near guildford pay 20 an eighth but think some dealers charge 320 an once "how the hell do they work that out?" aye we get cheese and lemon haze at moment


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2012)

scottdenny06 said:


> hi guys i,m near guildford pay 20 an eighth but think some dealers charge 320 an once "how the hell do they work that out?" aye we get cheese and lemon haze at moment


You sling that £20 eighth on some scales and you'll answer your own question.


----------



## scottdenny06 (Jun 29, 2012)

can you guys plz read my thread " my first grow needs help and advice plz" and post any tips or advice plz thanks


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jun 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You sling that £20 eighth on some scales and you'll answer your own question.


most folk dont even do eighths in the uk its done normally by the gram so they maximize profit the £20 is prob only 2 grams dealers here know shit bout dealing its all about greed not good weed


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you get too much benefits i think, i need a gammy foot too lol
> 
> nearly 4yrs of having something in flower constantly do i lose interest no i got donations that need to be made but am i sick to fucking death of growing yes 100%


Ahhaa, but that was my thought as well. After 3 years, it ended up just being a bit tedious and routine, oh yay, harvest time again, goodbye weekend. But then i pulled my grow down and fucking christ almight let me grow again! What's the line, you only miss it once it's gone. Even simply opening that cupboard and not finding big fat colas. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2012)

I was the same, a year out felt like a lifetime.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

really doesn't elp frequenting this forum while you're on the off period :/ Been talking to a friend and i'm gonna be setting up a grow at his 1st of august and staying with him for a few months and then using that to move to the next stage


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Is that a site selling Skoda's? Quality cars back in the day.....lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Just had to say, had a giggle to myself there remembering my friend (RIP lad) who had a Skoda when we were at school and we would all slink down in the seats as we passed the school, oh the shame, and they were by no means quiet either, so the whole place knew a Skoda was driving past. Not sure what it was, but another lad at our school had a skoda (his old man owned the local car sale showroom) and he had it pimped out, oh my god what an 808! Anyway, carry on.....


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

great forum guys but i wood recommend this site... www.midgetpornwithbeardedladies hahahaha 
man i hope that ent a real site now hhahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

lol. i've been on the phone the past few days trying to get insurance for my skoda


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you get too much benefits i think, i need a gammy foot too lol


as a family we get about 1200 a month then housing beenfit and shit on top

i am recieveing absolutely nothing to do with me gamy shit,,, the people knocked me bak reconing i can do the 100 mtre hurdles lol and they came to that without even seeing me,,,unreal!

lol

sambo she dint post them soz man dint know,,,ther here so il get em enveloped up,,,i thought shed sent em with the ret but alas she did not,,,,,if u want summet doing................................... u know what i mean lmao


up most of nite with cat having kittens,,i says S but she only had 1 lol


skoda lol at school we always took the piss out the kid with parents who drove one or techers who did

ther was also the lada samara! lol remember those?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

it would not surprise me to be honest......


mad dog bark said:


> great forum guys but i wood recommend this site... www.midgetpornwithbeardedladies hahahaha
> man i hope that ent a real site now hhahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Newcastle the new Dam is it?
> 
> Sambo, may be you should try growing something a bit more challenging than yer clone only's, hehehe......on that note, he heads off to have an Exo Joint, lol.....


i dont want challenges just £££ m8, i honestly dont even really like smoking the shit anymore yeah i do still puff loads but i dont really enjoy it, would rather a benzo or 5 with a few vods topped off with some good white any day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont want challenges just £££ m8, i honestly dont even really like smoking the shit anymore yeah i do still puff loads but i dont really enjoy it, would rather a benzo or 5 with a few vods topped off with some good white any day lol


lol same here mate im getting bored of smoking tbh it dont sem to do anythignanymore,,,but i cant getto sleep without a spliff,,even with sleepers in the house lol i just dont take em hmmm

doc started the wife on valli'es yesterday lol only 2mg ones the tite fucking bastards







^^its frioday folks lets get fucked up like my man ammed here^^


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as a family we get about 1200 a month then housing beenfit and shit on top
> 
> i am recieveing absolutely nothing to do with me gamy shit,,, the people knocked me bak reconing i can do the 100 mtre hurdles lol and they came to that without even seeing me,,,unreal!
> 
> ...


you joking m8 they dont give you no dla for your foot? thats fucking bad ic3 i no plenty on full dla new car every 3yrs all that jazz with alot less worse than your foot.

yeah cool m8 i was wondering if you still fancied a trade, need to talk in pm bout the others you where saying about.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you joking m8 they dont give you no dla for your foot? thats fucking bad ic3 i no plenty on full dla new car every 3yrs all that jazz with alot less worse than your foot.
> 
> yeah cool m8 i was wondering if you still fancied a trade, need to talk in pm bout the others you where saying about.


il send u the house number mate i dont know her new number and shes out plus im stil waiting for unlock code from orange lol so i cant have me iphone unlocked til that comes and fucked if im using orange itel be same number as b4


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol same here mate im getting bored of smoking tbh it dont sem to do anythignanymore,,,but i cant getto sleep without a spliff,,even with sleepers in the house lol i just dont take em hmmm
> 
> doc started the wife on valli'es yesterday lol only 2mg ones the tite fucking bastards
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

Gotta have good tolerance breaks  I got the the stage of smoking joints like ciggies, as you say, just weren't really doing anything. After a few months of a smoke here and there, a nice joint will put me on my arse  Gotta change up your routine as well, sitting in the same chair day in day out smoking the same things with the same people doing the same activities, shit get's dull.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > lol same here mate im getting bored of smoking tbh it dont sem to do anythignanymore,,,but i cant getto sleep without a spliff,,even with sleepers in the house lol i just dont take em hmmm
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gotta change up your routine as well, sitting in the same chair day in day out smoking the same things with the same people doing the same activities, shit get's dull.



yeh im not on net half as much anymore if u havent noticed,,shit people come for films i say the computers broke coz i cant be arsed doing em lol not worth cranking up a 850watt pc for a £1 movie lol soo no need

just downloaded full 1080p of lockout menna be rea good bowt that prison in space or sum shit eitherway!!

and im trying to change my routing T started decorating and shit,,but fuk man i dont get to sleep till 4-5am and im propper fucked everyday,,,i dont have weed i get snappy too the missus dont like that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

near all vals are fakes m8 or generics as they are known these are proper generics exactly what they should be 10mg of diazepam, unless seen the script,box all that malarky i wouldnt touch roche vals with a bargepole near all are poor fakes.

but plenty of good generics around if no where to find em n what ya buying,

if you had a proper val habit m8 i wouldnt advise going back down that road either but pricewise u asked i think last batch of vals i got i paid 45quid for 55 proper 10mg diazepam.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

great and now my best weed score has just been busted FOR FUK SAKE


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gotta have good tolerance breaks  I got the the stage of smoking joints like ciggies, as you say, just weren't really doing anything. After a few months of a smoke here and there, a nice joint will put me on my arse  Gotta change up your routine as well, sitting in the same chair day in day out smoking the same things with the same people doing the same activities, shit get's dull.


i rarely smoke with anybody and on the rare occasions i do i will not share my joints ill sort any1 a joint but aint into all that passing shit, also its not that it dont do anything to me or smoking the same shit.

in the last 3months i prob smoked 20 different types of hash 10-15 different types of weed, its the way it makes me feel that i dont really enjoy all that much anymore, the laziness the munching the being a unsociable bastard.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm an unsiciable bastard anyway so that doesn't bother me too much  But i certainly know what you mean about sharing joints. While my gf pays for the weed at present, and as such i can't complain, i think i shall nickname her Bogart  She just tends to forget that the is omeone else smoking it and she'll smoke half the joint just sorting out a sideburn


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i rarely smoke with anybody and on the rare occasions i do i will not share my joints ill sort any1 a joint but aint into all that passing shit, also its not that it dont do anything to me or smoking the same shit.
> 
> in the last 3months i prob smoked 20 different types of hash 10-15 different types of weed, its the way it makes me feel that i dont really enjoy all that much anymore, the laziness the munching the being a unsociable bastard.


wait................. u get munchies??? fuk i cant remember the last time i got a good bowt of muchies man pffs


SO tt u gunnag et a grip and start a plant of or what?? just do 1 in your wardrobe matey! ahaha,,ima have a break after this one,,hopefully i got them beans to come of you and sum gkx livers so i wanna get em sorted and i may get summ fem bubblegum haze seeds too so have a good choice of strains,,,il put sum cuttings of the bubbleguim out of anyone wants em


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait................. u get munchies??? fuk i cant remember the last time i got a good bowt of muchies man pffs
> 
> 
> SO tt u gunnag et a grip and start a plant of or what?? just do 1 in your wardrobe matey! ahaha,,ima have a break after this one,,hopefully i got them beans to come of you and sum gkx livers so i wanna get em sorted and i may get summ fem bubblegum haze seeds too so have a good choice of strains,,,il put sum cuttings of the bubbleguim out of anyone wants em


I'm moving out in the next two weeks to start my chef course. That would have to be magical cannabis plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm an unsiciable bastard anyway so that doesn't bother me too much  But i certainly know what you mean about sharing joints. While my gf pays for the weed at present, and as such i can't complain, i think i shall nickname her Bogart  She just tends to forget that the is omeone else smoking it and she'll smoke half the joint just sorting out a sideburn


loland heres me thinking u was the only GAY in the village


i share IF i have to lol dont like getting herpies on me lips of summ muggy fuckers dirty chops! thats the real reason sambo dont share he dont was his herpies flying around


this kitten is soooo cute lol sqweek sqweek

bored outa me fucking skull lads just tab surfing lol BBOOORRINNGG


I DID couple yrs at catering scholl tt wen i was like 15-16 i went to boarding school and they didne toffer gcse and coz im apartly classed as kinda smart they had me in fulltime collage from just trued 15 doing nvq catering and hospitality and a few gcse on night classes

and u know wat I CANT REMEMBER SHIT ABOUT IT lol


----------



## nas2007 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> personally i think any1 who has access to pyschosis,livers and fucking exo too is a sandwich short of a picnic n all that malarky to be growing white russian.


i have a dream to be able to grow them 3 beautiful strains one day i really hope!!

hope every ones been keeping well !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> i have a dream to be able to grow them 3 beautiful strains one day i really hope!!
> 
> hope every ones been keeping well !


u aint ready for clone onlys!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

suck my bowls. how r we all?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> suck my bowls. how r we all?


how can any1 suck ya ''bowls'' you dyslexic fuck lol

yeah not too bad m8 bit bored, i dont deal with boredom too good got 6 e's and 6 10mg vals that keep whispering in my ear ''take me take me'' no more boredom lol but not really in the mood to be pilled out me nut taking them with valium tho can be fun uppers n downers crazy ol buzz.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

i was word playing as in bowls weed for bong n suck on my fat balls kinda combo.
mate i been without high grade few days so my mind is overactive and b honest im doing my own nut in haha
so the detox didnt do the job geez? haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i was word playing as in bowls weed for bong n suck on my fat balls kinda combo.
> mate i been without high grade few days so my mind is overactive and b honest im doing my own nut in haha
> so the detox didnt do the job geez? haha


did it fuck m8 lolol dont think il ever change didnt even want these e's ordered 1 cause i had a spare 2 coins left then the fucking thing didnt arrive for near 3wks so i got the hump and told the vendor if it aint sorted this week then il mess his feedback up and write a bad review in the forums, he then sent me 6 instead of 1 lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

haha flog them. sod the gurning n biting own face off.
wen i used do pills weekends , mid week i wood get a horrible day off depression n never bothered again


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha flog them. sod the gurning n biting own face off.
> wen i used do pills weekends , mid week i wood get a horrible day off depression n never bothered again


i no very few people round here m8 would rather flog em n get a bottle of vodka lol but dont look like thats gonna happen so fuck it here gos.

i use to take alot back in me youth would buy 100s just for personal use but gotta admit same as m8 after a binge 3/4days later would wana jump off a bridge lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

are tehy any good nowadays? i stopped taking them a while ago cos they where shit. it was fuck all to do with having a bad come down like lol. even tho i had my fair share of them


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah it gets some peeps and i was one them. white was my thing n weed but u can tell by my narrow nostrils i did bit damage. haha 
so has this storm finished in uk now? mines been windy n raining all day n clearing up now. saw the thunderstorm over newcastle on news and was madness


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 29, 2012)

mandy the cleaner option nowadays and is alright price or was wen i did it years ago. to many peeps selling shite nowadays and all drugs cut down or not wot u think it is i.e worming tablets, glucose novacaine and many many more horrible things


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> are tehy any good nowadays? i stopped taking them a while ago cos they where shit. it was fuck all to do with having a bad come down like lol. even tho i had my fair share of them


i dont do em that much anymore m8 very rarely i dunno on the qaulity of the these but i got 1 180mg defqon they called (red with speckles) bout a month ago from the dam cost me 6quid i fink and fucking hell i hadnt had a e like it in over 15yrs i was nutted of just the 1.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mandy the cleaner option nowadays and is alright price or was wen i did it years ago. to many peeps selling shite nowadays and all drugs cut down or not wot u think it is i.e worming tablets, glucose novacaine and many many more horrible things


i find the md so much different than good pills tho i no they should be the same but they aint its a different buzz imo, some1 sent me a .25 free a few wks back of md looked clean as fuck just white crystals and mainly just the 1 larger crystal was good shit but not the same as a good pill.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Jun 29, 2012)

fuck chemicals, smoke plants, peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

its the multi-couloured speckled ones u want ther tha class ones¬¬ the last ones i ad that wer any cop wer big traingle mitsiies and the BEST i ever had wer multicouloured and fucking tiney i remember taking em in a 24hr london rave fuk me sideways this bird was just letting me down(crashing and burning) as the fucker kicked in lol madness


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

would have to agree ic3 the best e's ive had have all been speckled???

and heard fucking good things bout them triangular blue mitsies, just not that into them anymore.

but fuck it the boredoms got me no1 i no wants to buy them so im gonna av 1 with 3 vals.........

lots off good pills i had in the past where very small, 4 of these are really small and the other 2 big n white with a ? stamp dunno what the stamp is on the small 1's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> would have to agree ic3 the best e's ive had have all been speckled???
> 
> and heard fucking good things bout them triangular blue mitsies, just not that into them anymore.
> 
> ...


im not talking the blue ones,,the last i had of them wer round ones called little blue bastards 

yeh the multicoulr is the mdma or summet to do with it the more MULTIcoloured the better


lol sam bet that broke your heart actually having to AGREE with me lmao



newuserlol said:


> lots off good pills i had in the past where very small,


story of YOUR life matey lmoa


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

*

lol sam bet that broke your heart actually having to AGREE with me lmao​




*

it did m8 was fucking painful in fact lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> *
> 
> lol sam bet that broke your heart actually having to AGREE with me lmao​
> 
> ...


lol you southern puff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

_*WANT ONE!!!^^^^^^^^*_


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont do em that much anymore m8 very rarely i dunno on the qaulity of the these but i got 1 180mg defqon they called (red with speckles) bout a month ago from the dam cost me 6quid i fink and fucking hell i hadnt had a e like it in over 15yrs i was nutted of just the 1.


thats off that sr site is it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats off that sr site is it?


yes m8, but honest mrt i not had a pill like it in 15yrs it was fucking mental, i dont even go out bro on them i was raving it up standing in front of the tele listening to heart club classics on the sky radio lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

ill have to get am account set up on there soon. the worste pills i ever had where rolls royces. they had brown specles and made me paranoid as fuck. i saw all my mate dead in the grass when i went out for a walk to clear my head, it wasnt good. the only other time that came close to that was when i mixed them with magic mushrooms and i thought i could hear my brain bubbling but it was a fire crackling lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bro


*bro *bro!! wtf u paki or sumet??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ill have to get am account set up on there soon. The worste pills i ever had where rolls royces. They had brown specles and made me paranoid as fuck. I saw all my mate dead in the grass when i went out for a walk to clear my head, it wasnt good. The only other time that came close to that was when i mixed them with magic mushrooms and i thought i could hear my brain bubbling but it was a fire crackling lmao



its the bitcoin act u need most mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *bro *bro!! wtf u paki or sumet??


no just e'd n benzo'd up ya gammy foot northan arse plugging shit stabbing donkey raping wankstain that better m8 lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ill have to get am account set up on there soon. the worste pills i ever had where rolls royces. they had brown specles and made me paranoid as fuck. i saw all my mate dead in the grass when i went out for a walk to clear my head, it wasnt good. the only other time that came close to that was when i mixed them with magic mushrooms and i thought i could hear my brain bubbling but it was a fire crackling lmao


the coins are easy to get just use intersango.com if ya ever need any help with the SR just pm me m8.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the coins are easy to get just use intersango.com if ya ever need any help with the SR just pm me m8.


ok cheers mate, will do.

TTT i got a question for you mate being as you know a bit about the law and stuff. im renting off a housing association and they are doing upgrades to the houses. the quality of their work is shit. the kitchen they have put in for a mate of mine is leaking under the sink, the plastering work is terrible and hes been without a cooker for nearly a week because they are back and fo. they didnt come at all today. could i deny them access to the house and pay extra myself to get in someone that would do a better job?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no just e'd n benzo'd up ya gammy foot northan arse plugging shit stabbing donkey raping wankstain that better m8 lmao


ahh thanx il wank better tonite hearing those cherrished words!
anwyays

GOOGLE THIS

ENGLISH WOMEN

JUST COPY AND PASTE TO GOOGLE LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

http://uploaded.to/folder/9phwwt/MyGF

dunno if ne1 can just download em i brought it off the road for 80p thought id share the love lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh thanx il wank better tonite hearing those cherrished words!
> anwyays
> 
> GOOGLE THIS
> ...


lmfao

[h=1]'English women don't wash their genitalia', claims Napoli president[/h][h=2]Napoli president Aurelio De Laurentiis has tried to dissuade his players from moving to the Premier League by claiming "English women do not wash their genitalia."[/h]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

I emailed u a pic sambo, one of those ferraris lol, there like biscuits


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I emailed u a pic sambo, one of those ferraris lol, there like biscuits


sweet il go ava look m8, they any good tho? these 1's from dmtdoodsle or whatever the vendors name is are pure shite ok i got 6 for 6quid in the end but still just pure shit mg.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I emailed u a pic sambo, one of those ferraris lol, there like biscuits


FUCKING el i never seen a pill that big lol you shore they aint biscuits m8 lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sweet il go ava look m8, they any good tho? these 1's from dmtdoodsle or whatever the vendors name is are pure shite ok i got 6 for 6quid in the end but still just pure shit mg.


Not takin them till tomoro nite m8, them lovehearts last week wer shite too tho we had 20 of them, right enough the only cost around £20 for them all, dunno who they wer off but they wer sent from Scotland somewhere. Also my m8 got that .25 he was meant to get, only got it today lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> FUCKING el i never seen a pill that big lol you shore they aint biscuits m8 lolol


Lmao, ther the business!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Not takin them till tomoro nite m8, them lovehearts last week wer shite too tho we had 20 of them, right enough the only cost around £20 for them all, dunno who they wer off but they wer sent from Scotland somewhere. Also my m8 got that .25 he was meant to get, only got it today lol


what from black tuna gang? that was time ago geezer i got mine next day lol they aint silly m8 the best stats people they will always send out to first cause they want ya fucking money, but must say they are a top vendor mg and that md is pure as fuck! i did the .25 in 1 bomb and was rocking for hours.

u gotta try them defqons tho m8 i dont really go out mg u should have seen me dancing infront of me fucking tele like a loon for hours lolol best pills ive had in well over a decade.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, from black tuna gang, they lost the address and cos off other shit I couldn't get them but they stuck too there word and sent them, probly weeks after they wer supposed to but wasn't there fault like, have to give them defqons a go m8, I stopped takin pills for years but this SR has got me thinkin again lol, fuck it, u only live once!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2012)

i sooooneed to move fuking sik of this area lol SO called pals talking shit behind your bak and casuing shit then standing bak watching the fallout,,,FUCKING LIBERTY arrghh time to step up the exchange search


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i sooooneed to move fuking sik of this area lol SO called pals talking shit behind your bak and casuing shit then standing bak watching the fallout,,,FUCKING LIBERTY arrghh time to step up the exchange search


fuck em ic3 get out of dodge and back to ya home area the people u talk about dont diserve the word ''mates'' cunts,wankers,nobjockeys but they aint no m8s.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah, from black tuna gang, they lost the address and cos off other shit I couldn't get them but they stuck too there word and sent them, probly weeks after they wer supposed to but wasn't there fault like, have to give them defqons a go m8, I stopped takin pills for years but this SR has got me thinkin again lol, fuck it, u only live once!


i no mg im no different im 30yr old i stopped taking pills years ago when they got shit, and i just dont like md that much i find it a different buzz compared to a good pill but that fucking silk road!!! ive already done nearly 400bitcoins in 2 n half months lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no mg im no different im 30yr old i stopped taking pills years ago when they got shit, and i just dont like md that much i find it a different buzz compared to a good pill but that fucking silk road!!! ive already done nearly 400bitcoins in 2 n half months lolol


That's some old spendin m8 lol, give it a month till these harvests come and I'm sure the m8s accounts goina be flat out. After all the pills and shit m8 there's only one thing I'll always keep goin back to and it's some good coke, I love the stuff but just too pricey to be goin mad on


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't think I'd ever move away from home area full time ic3, plenty of cunts round here but at least I know them and know who they are, know who to trust and who not to


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That's some old spendin m8 lol, give it a month till these harvests come and I'm sure the m8s accounts goina be flat out. After all the pills and shit m8 there's only one thing I'll always keep goin back to and it's some good coke, I love the stuff but just too pricey to be goin mad on


yeah i no its a few quid hay lol bad sambo! lol just carnt help meself m8 won a 100quid on the roulette the other day didnt fink o il get some new trainer or few pairs of jeans no BITCOINS lol 

to me mg a drug is a drug they all in 1 way or the other bad for you, ive never truely been addicted to anything but a fucking prescription drug! diazepam.

i no many that would look at ya like scum for smoking a crack pipe whilst they sniff lines!!! what do they fucking fink it is? just a purer smokable form of cocaine! me personally if i fancy that buzz the coke buzz ill go with crack all day its always purer and imo yeah more intense but the buzz's are the same is nice to hit a big ol pipe then do a line tho lol 

but of course you do anything hard like that day in day out your get hooked every1 with half a brain or a oz of will power nos this, thats why i think junkies proper junkies are just weak unintelligent people, im smoked plenty of rock and brown and taken every drug known to man but like i say the only drug i ever truely got addicted to was a fucking prescription drug!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i no its a few quid hay lol bad sambo! lol just carnt help meself m8 won a 100quid on the roulette the other day didnt fink o il get some new trainer or few pairs of jeans no BITCOINS lol
> 
> to me mg a drug is a drug they all in 1 way or the other bad for you, ive never truely been addicted to anything but a fucking prescription drug! diazepam.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldnt mind tryin smokin some if it's like coke but more intense, but like u say alot of people I know that take drugs or have taken alot of drugs would turn there nose up at ye and think ur scum for takin it, not only that I'd have some family members banterin in my fuckin ear too, maybe that's one for blastin home alone. I don't think I'd get addicted to anything m8, maybe have done for a little bit like thinkin I gotta take coke every weekend done that at times but it's just phases, always end up tellin myself it's time to stop, I think I've good enuf will power and smart enuf not to


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I wouldnt mind tryin smokin some if it's like coke but more intense, but like u say alot of people I know that take drugs or have taken alot of drugs would turn there nose up at ye and think ur scum for takin it, not only that I'd have some family members banterin in my fuckin ear too, maybe that's one for blastin home alone. I don't think I'd get addicted to anything m8, maybe have done for a little bit like thinkin I gotta take coke every weekend done that at times but it's just phases, always end up tellin myself it's time to stop, I think I've good enuf will power and smart enuf not to


im not saying go get some m8 your a big boy all im saying is it piss'es me off when people sit there sniffing line after line but would look at ya like scum for smoking pretty much exactly the same drug........

u ever heard of the acetone wash for coke?

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol, I ain't just goina go get some cos someone's telling me it's good gear but I know exactly what ur sayin m8 about people thinkin it's scummy

Never heard of it m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

the sinola cartel in mexico i think thats they called where some of the 1st to do the acetone wash on a large scale but basically pure cocaine will not disolve in 100% acetone u use coffee filters amongst a few other items and it wash's all near all the impuritys from the coke.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2012)

Had a quick look m8, def sounds interesting but fuck it bothers me to make bubble hash never mind turn my kitchen into a science lab lol! Goina have to go here anyway m8, bein an unsociable bastard apparently and plus I've alotta beer to get thru, enjoy ur night lad


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Had a quick look m8, def sounds interesting but fuck it bothers me to make bubble hash never mind turn my kitchen into a science lab lol! Goina have to go here anyway m8, bein an unsociable bastard apparently and plus I've alotta beer to get thru, enjoy ur night lad



ava good 1 m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

Oright lads?

nice read that sambo you had a go at it?...whats that naughty like off sr mate?  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

double dropped with 30mg of vals and getting through this vods yeah me month away detoxing im a changed man lmao

i have had me lil boy for the last 2nights and took or drank pretty much nowt tho, still u need to grow the fuck up sambo!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oright lads?
> 
> nice read that sambo you had a go at it?...whats that naughty like off sr mate?  lol


ive seen it done m8 and then sniffed the outcome cleanest nicest coke i ever had, coke shouldnt make ya jittery and edgy etc thats not what pure coke should do is only all the mix that does that.

yeah its not too bad pukka but i aint had nothing to amazing best shit i had recent is local but they want 275 a henry for it!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> double dropped with 30mg of vals and getting through this vods yeah me month away detoxing im a changed man lmao
> 
> i have had me lil boy for the last 2nights and took or drank pretty much nowt tho, still u need to grow the fuck up sambo!!!!


Ya will 1 day ya twat!....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya will 1 day ya twat!....


hopefully geezer i really do hope so, and i changed me mind too im not going like we talked id only be running away from my problems and also my kids and i just carnt do that so i gotta try sort my shit out here where i belong, the other thing tho the setup upgrade is still on tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ive seen it done m8 and then sniffed the outcome cleanest nicest coke i ever had, coke shouldnt make ya jittery and edgy etc thats not what pure coke should do is only all the mix that does that.
> 
> yeah its not too bad pukka but i aint had nothing to amazing best shit i had recent is local but they want 275 a henry for it!


Yeh thats why i gid or we it mate nowt but shit nockin about even the 60 quid "pures" makes me a mess no point a waste a money. ya talkin 140 a henry here but shit been a good boy for ages tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh thats why i gid or we it mate nowt but shit nockin about even the 60 quid "pures" makes me a mess no point a waste a money. ya talkin 140 a henry here but shit been a good boy for ages tho lol


i will give it too them m8 this 275 shit is shiny and pure! but fuck that ill still sniff the lot in 24hrs and 275! no thanks.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hopefully geezer i really do hope so, and i changed me mind too im not going like we talked id only be running away from my problems and also my kids and i just carnt do that so i gotta try sort my shit out here where i belong, the other thing tho the setup upgrade is still on tho.


Good lad new you wont, dint wana say dont tho seemed happy awol geezer im buzzin anyway meet ups still on now lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i will give it too them m8 this 275 shit is shiny and pure! but fuck that ill still sniff the lot in 24hrs and 275! no thanks.


 was on about the other naughty mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> was on about the other naughty mate.


what naughty geeze? i thought u ment coke?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what naughty geeze? i thought u ment coke?


Crack geezer you was on about it with mg.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Crack geezer you was on about it with mg.


its fucking niiiice m8 few vendors do it and kicks arse on cut to shit coke, but they both the same drug m8.

best is freebase coke but its alot harder to make than crack but that shit is niiiiiiiice pukka i wont lie m8.

bout 80quid a G


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its fucking niiiice m8 few vendors do it and kicks arse on cut to shit coke, but they both the same drug m8.
> 
> best is freebase coke but its alot harder to make than crack but that shit is niiiiiiiice pukka i wont lie m8.
> 
> bout 80quid a G


No its same mate, whats that freebase shit? you sniff it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No its same mate, whats that freebase shit? you sniff it?


no you smoke it bro, but its a much purer form of smokable cocaine just harder to make, u no that comedian richard pryer he use to be hooked on the shit set himself on fire making it once lol its abit old school geeze not easy to get.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

Does that sr have it mate? defo want some hash soon mate of there.....you ever had mushys?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Does that sr have it mate? defo want some hash soon mate of there.....you ever had mushys?


yeah the silk road has some freebase that i have tried n tested like i say bout 80quid a G, yeah i dont fo mushys anymore m8 i l dont like em pukka too strong m8 years ago i use to be able to tell myself whilst tripping this is a buzz sam this is not real i dunno if i could do that anymore.

they are a heavy heavy mad buzz the mushies.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

No a kid thats got um dried in 20 bags all year round mate was wonderin if you wanted any, just dont go mad an enjoy the feelin comin up bro, ive fucked up on um but with still have abit now an again, just abit so ya laughin an feel good but not trippin ya nut off.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No a kid thats got um dried in 20 bags all year round mate was wonderin if you wanted any, just dont go mad an enjoy the feelin comin up bro, ive fucked up on um but with still have abit now an again, just abit so ya laughin an feel good but not trippin ya nut off.


Might want some of them pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 29, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Might want some of them pukka


Haha did i say i could get um mate? woops lol thought you welsh lot would have tons out in the hills lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

how u need u em rolla u got em growing everywhere down there, not season yet tho m8.

we make a tea from them 50 a piece strained threw tights in boiling water then make the nastiest tasteing tea.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No a kid thats got um dried in 20 bags all year round mate was wonderin if you wanted any, just dont go mad an enjoy the feelin comin up bro, ive fucked up on um but with still have abit now an again, just abit so ya laughin an feel good but not trippin ya nut off.


Just saves me climbing these vast mountains of sheep and shit mate lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No a kid thats got um dried in 20 bags all year round mate was wonderin if you wanted any, just dont go mad an enjoy the feelin comin up bro, ive fucked up on um but with still have abit now an again, just abit so ya laughin an feel good but not trippin ya nut off.


i may be intrested in bulk in 3months pukka without ordering could u find a price for me for 200-500


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha did i say i could get um mate? woops lol thought you welsh lot would have tons out in the hills lol



We will come the Autumn, fucking millions of em liberty caps and fly agaric


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how u need u em rolla u got em growing everywhere down there, not season yet tho m8.
> 
> we make a tea from them 50 a piece strained threw tights in boiling water then make the nastiest tasteing tea.



It might taste like shite but brewing them fucks you over nicely


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

Was bored so went and worked a few hours in a friends chip shop and bought an 8th with the money  

But to counter that his cat mauled me. I was sitting with it and he thought it wise to rev an electric helicopter upto full whack, cat when bonkers


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

me detox didnt go to well im on 100mg of diazepam 4 e's and almost finished a 70cl bottle of russian standard lolol and ill still be up before any of you lazy stoners...........


@3eyes i aint forgot ya m8 i no i still owe u a clone as promised and i will send a small sample in 3wks of me own but of course next up is me asking a favour lol u no people who no what they are picking? i dont fancy no death stools lol neways let me no in pm a price for bulk i dont take that shit anymore but theres deffo a market for it in the right places.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No a kid thats got um dried in 20 bags all year round mate was wonderin if you wanted any, just dont go mad an enjoy the feelin comin up bro, ive fucked up on um but with still have abit now an again, just abit so ya laughin an feel good but not trippin ya nut off.



txt me about bulk orders i use to pay 10yrs ago 5er for 50 lol but yeah may well be interested.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2012)

well im fucking pretty smashed now i run out of mixer so been drinking the vods pure, thank fuck i aint got no weed/hash or i would be spewiing lolol 

any way ya bunch of numptys over the years i have made some good contacts as well as good friends in this forums.

WRECKED!!!! lololol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

They come dried in like the old 8th big size cealer bags, quarter a bag ya laughin like fuck colours are bright, half same but twice as intense plus seein shit, full bag ya fucked in a world of ya own the time i fucked up only had a bag an half but had stepped up from half a bag lol was some funny shit lookin back but at the time i was shittin it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> txt me about bulk orders i use to pay 10yrs ago 5er for 50 lol but yeah may well be interested.


Thats what im sayin bro there dried an ground into corse powder so god knows how many in a bag half fits on a tbs an we just swolled it washed down with ale lol when i was a youth an had um picked fresh an ate loads teas an allsorts was never a strong as these.was only a couple of year ago when i fucked up on um.
the guy pics 1000's pulls the caps an dries um grounds up an shoves in bags then freezes um.

ill have a word an give you a txt mate.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh the memories of walking around hunched in a field with a plastic bag.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Just saves me climbing these vast mountains of sheep and shit mate lmao


Haha i was only jokin matey ill have a word, you lot will have some nice pickin spots tho same as us yorkshireman lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh the memories of walking around hunched in a field with a plastic bag.......


Mornin mate, i know you can walk in to a head shop an buy what shrooms you want but do the libertys or what ever grow out in the Dam?


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Nah lad, they don't have the wild Liberty caps growing like in the UK. And they will pay you a shit load for dried shroom over here. I think now you can only buy Bon bons with shrooms. Not sure if you can get the actually shroom itself anymore. Just another one of those stupid rules that changed (some Italian girl ate 3 space cakes, some shrooms and threw herself off a building.)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning boys.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Morgen Yorkie. Uk still getting lashed with rain?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2012)

mushrooms i had in the dam which i could be wrong but i fink they been banned a while now??? well yeah had 2 types truffles which where pretty strong but dried tasted like bitter peanuts, and another type that where big ol mushrooms not dried or anything them fucking fings tho i ate alone well the mates fucked off and the missus asleep i had a bad trip of them kept seeing monsters n shit jump out at me in a tiny little hotel room lol

BUT neither was anywhere near as strong as 50 uk mushies brewed into a tea.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

Mornin my fello yorkshireman!

Are they only from the uk? then dst? propa names Psilocybe i think ill take a peak on wiki
any1 see that program where the dude tries all different shrooms from around the world an films his self high? haha was some funny shit, think the mexican big multi coloured thing was the strongest.

DST how do you create auto flower strains?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2012)

im still a tad wrecked didnt go sleep till 5am....

laters boys im gonna spew i think lol no thinking jst spewed lol aand guess what apart from bile the only fing i see was mushrooms lmao that i had for breakfast yday......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2012)

incredibly hangover free, sun is shining bit worried somethings going to trip me up somewhere along the line.

morning all


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

Mornin donny boy hows the strength on that stuff ya made other day looked nice mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Morgen Yorkie. Uk still getting lashed with rain?


Bits and pieces but the showers are broken up with loads of sun so it's not too bad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin my fello yorkshireman!
> 
> Are they only from the uk? then dst? propa names Psilocybe i think ill take a peak on wiki


All over Europe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybe_semilanceata


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2012)

@ Pukka well it's a bit lairy to be honest. it was about a half dozen or so strains mixed into it so it's a bit of an all over high. very err cerebral, then sleepy time followed by a lengthy period of sitting in front of the open fridge. 

i stupidly didn't get straight into the online for the last call of duty game now trying to play it when everyone knows the maps and has all the weapons and perks n shit, i'm just getting fucking hammered each go. i might go back and play the older game. what a saddo eh


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

I would imagine like the wiki article that Holland would be perfect, damp, loads of fields with cattle, sheep in em....I am not 100%, but never heard of anyone picking them here.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin my fello yorkshireman!
> 
> Are they only from the uk? then dst? propa names Psilocybe i think ill take a peak on wiki
> any1 see that program where the dude tries all different shrooms from around the world an films his self high? haha was some funny shit, think the mexican big multi coloured thing was the strongest.
> ...


You create autos using ruderallis strains crossed to sativa's/indicas to create hybrid auto flowering weed (as far as I am aware).


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jun 30, 2012)

i had fly agaric about 18 year ago picked this red with white spots like in kids books while lookin for jelly heads in rice lane farm oppo waltan nick, me & my m8s cut in2 quarters an downed the skin. fuck me woooaahh never had any since although av looked but seasons gone to shit. i have actually tripped just kneeling in em all afternoon picking em, my tracky's were soaked in juices fuckin loopy b4 we got to make a brew, i got suspended frm school we got lucky & said we'd been playin footy on a field the day b4 and said we felt funny after tackling on the funny mushys there.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jun 30, 2012)

europe is supposed to be a union yeah well why is weed illegal here & not in the dam. ONE rule for all. i got videos on youtube boys n girls > mrbigbud75


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 30, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> europe is supposed to be a union yeah well why is weed illegal here & not in the dam. ONE rule for all. i got videos on youtube boys n girls > mrbigbud75



Weed isn't legal in the Netherlands it's just tolerated better


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @ Pukka well it's a bit lairy to be honest. it was about a half dozen or so strains mixed into it so it's a bit of an all over high. very err cerebral, then sleepy time followed by a lengthy period of sitting in front of the open fridge.
> 
> i stupidly didn't get straight into the online for the last call of duty game now trying to play it when everyone knows the maps and has all the weapons and perks n shit, i'm just getting fucking hammered each go. i might go back and play the older game. what a saddo eh


Yeh my gumbys abit like that mate its got the G13, 3 diff BC phenos, SLH and blues the highs a mixture like you say, the gumbys abit harsh tho put it down to to much plant matter in there, whats taste like on that?

i was the same with the cod waw, all me mates were shit hit an i was wank not bad atall now tho but kinda fell out of love with cod battlefields makes it look childish lol




DST said:


> I would imagine like the wiki article that Holland would be perfect, damp, loads of fields with cattle, sheep in em....I am not 100%, but never heard of anyone picking them here.
> 
> You create autos using ruderallis strains crossed to sativa's/indicas to create hybrid auto flowering weed (as far as I am aware).


Yeh you'd think that with the same weather, get ya sen out september time mate lol
thank for the info was wonderin the other day an thought you prob knew about it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2012)

us welsh lot should meet up and go picking mushrooms. we can sell them on then lol. i used to sell them at 14 in school 50p for 50 of them. i didnt know they where drugs back then. i thought drugs came in tablet and out of a needle. if you can get acid on that SR, id take that instead of mushrooms. its a milder trip i found


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> us welsh lot should meet up and go picking mushrooms. we can sell them on then lol. i used to sell them at 14 in school 50p for 50 of them. i didnt know they where drugs back then. i thought drugs came in tablet and out of a needle. if you can get acid on that SR, id take that instead of mushrooms. its a milder trip i found


agreed mrt acid ive had has been a much milder trip than 50 mushrooms brewed into a tea, and yes u can get plenty of acid on there but suprisingly no uk seller has dried mushrooms theres a few yanks selling mushroom but none from the uk and also acid is quite expensive on there.

15yrs ago we use to pay the older boys who knew what they where picking 5er for 50, i lived in norfolk at the time and every season the drug taking kids from the village i lived would just be tripping there nuts off for the season. 

i remember 1 older boy brewed a shitload to a thick black kinda paste and then ate it, he got nutted off after running round the village naked for hours lol i also remember a friends brother done a load and was proper nutted off was in the nuthouse for months proper lost the plot.

i aint took em for over 10yrs and wouldnt ever again, i use to be able to control my trip constantly telling myself this is just a drug this aint real you took this for fun, but i dont think i would be able to do that nowdays i would never touch acid or shrooms again, apart from maybe to donate lmao theres good money in them on the SR.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

With these 20 bags mate its easy to dose if you just want the nice warm happy laughin feelin just have quart a bag if you want to see some stuff but still sound half an if you wanna live in cooko world for 4 hours have a bag an half like me an the mate did lmao

im gunna get you a bag mate an just have a q trust me you'l be sound you gotta try ya product before it goes out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> With these 20 bags mate its easy to dose if you just want the nice warm happy laughin feelin just have quart a bag if you want to see some stuff but still sound half an if you wanna live in cooko world for 4 hours have a bag an half like me an the mate did lmao
> 
> im gunna get you a bag mate an just have a q trust me you'l be sound you gotta try ya product before it goes out lol


when you speak with ya shroom man ask how much each bag weighs? also when u say 20bags do ya mean 20 shrooms or 20quid?

fucking missed a parcel knew i should av stayed at me flat today!!! cunt!!! could do with a few of them clonzepam 2mg and for court monday too lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> agreed mrt acid ive had has been a much milder trip than 50 mushrooms brewed into a tea, and yes u can get plenty of acid on there but suprisingly no uk seller has dried mushrooms theres a few yanks selling mushroom but none from the uk and also acid is quite expensive on there.
> 
> 15yrs ago we use to pay the older boys who knew what they where picking 5er for 50, i lived in norfolk at the time and every season the drug taking kids from the village i lived would just be tripping there nuts off for the season.
> 
> ...


they've always been worthless down here mate. the boys that go picking them usually give them away. i heared stories about people going to london and swopping them for the same weight in weed but thought it was all lies lol. ill get some mate together and go picking if its that good


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they've always been worthless down here mate. the boys that go picking them usually give them away. i heared stories about people going to london and swopping them for the same weight in weed but thought it was all lies lol. ill get some mate together and go picking if its that good


deffo m8 would apreciate it ill sort ya out some green for em pm me about the numbers you got and we can sort something out.

yeah they where everywhere in norfolk lots where sent to be sold in areas that dont really grow that much.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> deffo m8 would apreciate it ill sort ya out some green for em pm me about the numbers you got and we can sort something out.
> 
> yeah they where everywhere in norfolk lots where sent to be sold in areas that dont really grow that much.


yeah ok mate. around about how many would you want? i dont want to come back with a few thousand and you only want 200 or something lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 30, 2012)

20 quid bags mate never weighed um but they are like the large cealer bags you used to get propa 8ths in filled up. im gunna bell me mate later hes the 1 that knows him guys from chesterfield some good pickin spots down there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> deffo m8 would apreciate it ill sort ya out some green for em pm me about the numbers you got and we can sort something out.
> 
> yeah they where everywhere in norfolk lots where sent to be sold in areas that dont really grow that much.


lol since wen u into mushies?? i offeredu the ones i had like 5 times and u said no?? ummm


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Aye, also heard that about the Dam back in the day, weight for weight with weed and shrooms.

Main problem with picking shrooms was getting to the fukkin field before some cunt else got em all, lol



mrt1980 said:


> they've always been worthless down here mate. the boys that go picking them usually give them away. i heared stories about people going to london and swopping them for the same weight in weed but thought it was all lies lol. ill get some mate together and go picking if its that good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jun 30, 2012)

afew pics of pukkas gkxlivers and the slh reveg haha the bitch is like a hedge again lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, also heard that about the Dam back in the day, weight for weight with weed and shrooms.
> 
> Main problem with picking shrooms was getting to the fukkin field before some cunt else got em all, lol


the feild is only a 5 min walk from my house mate. thats why they where always worthless here. if some 1 beat you to it today just go back tommorow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2234346View attachment 2234349View attachment 2234353View attachment 2234358View attachment 2234363
> 
> afew pics of pukkas gkxlivers and the slh reveg haha the bitch is like a hedge again lmao


wats up with pic number 2??? is it a re-veg?

lol duh ye just sed it was dudhuhuhuh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2012)

Just came across this, thought someone might ind it interesting lol.........

[h=1]'Stunted' pot plants cannot reach full potential[/h] By Victoria Gill Science reporter, BBC Nature, Salzburg, Austria




The MRI scans show how barley (left) and sugarbeet (right) plants arrange their roots 
Continue reading the main story [h=2]Related Stories[/h] 

 Pollutant turns fly-traps veggie 
 
Plants grown in pots never reach their full potential, images of their roots show. 
A medical imaging technique called magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) has been used by researchers to capture plant pot root snapshots.
The pictures reveal that the roots "sense the size of the pot" and restrict the growth of the plant. 
The findings have been presented at the Society for Experimental Biology's annual meeting in Salzburg, Austria. 
Continue reading the main story [h=2]House plant heaven[/h]







 House plants, such as flamingo lilies and red-edged dracaena, are known to remove indoor pollutants that are contained in paint, detergents and synthetic furnishings
 The light levels inside a house are similar to those under a tropical or sub-tropical forest canopy from where many house plants evolved
 If a house plant has grown too large, it is possible to root prune plants using the bonsai method
 Plants grown in pots that are too large are susceptible to root disease because of excess moisture retained in the soil
 
Lead researcher Hendrik Poorter, from the Julich research institute in Germany, told BBC Nature that as soon as he saw the results, he re-potted all of his houseplants.
"I thought, you poor guys, what have I done to you?" he recalled.
For the imaging study the research team focused on two species - sugarbeet and barley. 
Dr Poorter's colleague Dagmar van Dusschoten produced the MRI scans. The technique, used widely in medicine, reveals the water molecules within the plant roots.
The resulting 3D map of the roots' structure stretching to the outer limits of the pot shows, for the first time, exactly how restricted potted plants are.
In their experiments on 80 different species, the team found that doubling a pot's size caused a plant to grow almost half as big again.
"The most surprising thing is that there seems to be no end to the pot limitation," explained Dr Poorter. 
"For every plant species we looked at, pot size was the factor limiting its growth."
'Happy' plants Within as little as two weeks of seeds being sown, the scientist explained, a plant's roots would stretch to the edge of the pot and then, "the trouble starts".
"When they reach the edge, they send some kind of signal to the shoots to say, 'there's a problem - stop growing'." 
Each plant appeared to be trying to escape its pot; more than three quarters of the root system was in the outer half of the container.
"The inside of the pot is hardly used," explained Dr Poorter.
Research in this subject has, in the past, focused on pot size from the perspective of how small a container plants can be grown in, as the aim is to grow as many plants as possible per square metre in a commercial setting.
But Dr Poorter said: "We want to make plants as happy as possible."
Although this may sound sentimental, understanding a plant's full potential is crucial for the researchers that study them; it reveals how much of a parallel can be drawn between studies carried out in the lab and how plants would grow in nature. 
"Even the largest pot was not large enough not to limit growth."
Prof Andrew Fleming from the University of Sheffield said the use of MRI was a "neat approach" to studying plants. 
He told BBC Nature: "It shows how novel (live) imaging can be used to provide new insights into how plants actually grow."


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the additional usage of Mycorrhizae assists with root development and stops the roots just growing on the outside of the pot and circling as much. Interesting post indeed.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol since wen u into mushies?? i offeredu the ones i had like 5 times and u said no?? ummm


im not into them m8 i told ya im trying to build up stock for 3months time when i open up shop, u only had a small amount no good to me i dont take em i want a few 1000s and to the welsh lads they cheap as fuck will be a good earner, will most prob dry n ground em up and do mushie capsules.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, also heard that about the Dam back in the day, weight for weight with weed and shrooms.
> 
> Main problem with picking shrooms was getting to the fukkin field before some cunt else got em all, lol



We never run out during the season around here there's just to many fields full, rule of thumb is where there's sheep there's shrooms and in a country of 3-4 million people we have 12 million sheep so there's plenty places to look lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im not into them m8 i told ya im trying to build up stock for 3months time when i open up shop, u only had a small amount no good to me i dont take em i want a few 1000s and to the welsh lads they cheap as fuck will be a good earner, will most prob dry n ground em up and do mushie capsules.



I'll see what time i have when they pop up, i'll have a look around some wooded area's to for the fly agaric fuckers to


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2012)

day 40 of 12/12 4plants there.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 1, 2012)

I had a chance of working up in Heaton park this weekend wish i went now it's been a very quiet weekend around here


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2012)

i met up with a old m8 in london yday had a good ol smoke, was slh but not that greatly grown then got a G of ketamine aint done it for years, mental ol buzz the K.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'll see what time i have when they pop up, i'll have a look around some wooded area's to for the fly agaric fuckers to


i havent heared about fly agaric for years. i never took any myself but i head of them from a mate. hes a bit of a bull shitter so i didnt believe too much of what he said. the day he told me about the twin towers was funny, he said a planes gone into 1 of the twin towers. i said oh right, i was thinking lying cunt. then he said a planes gone into the other tower and i just started laughing at him asking how thick he thought i was lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i havent heared about fly agaric for years. i never took any myself but i head of them from a mate. hes a bit of a bull shitter so i didnt believe too much of what he said. the day he told me about the twin towers was funny, he said a planes gone into 1 of the twin towers. i said oh right, i was thinking lying cunt. then he said a planes gone into the other tower and i just started laughing at him asking how thick he thought i was lmao



I've never done any either but i know you got to skin em dry em and take only a small amount, they worked well for Alec in wonderland lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

fuck taking them now tho. i dont think my fragile little mind could take it lol. im like sambo, i used to be able to look at the baco on my hand when rolling a joint and think to my self, i know they look like ants and spiders crawling up my arm but its just baco. i think id freak out now


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck taking them now tho. i dont think my fragile little mind could take it lol. im like sambo, i used to be able to look at the baco on my hand when rolling a joint and think to my self, i know they look like ants and spiders crawling up my arm but its just baco. i think id freak out now


did ya get my pm mrt?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2012)

who ever is smoking or buying that northern lights x big bud the cheese or white rhino in wales. look out the filth are doing a big one this week.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2012)

Huzah. Having a black girlfriend has allowedme to embrace my racist side without fear of persecution  

I just took a stanley knife around the rim of my grinder  Due to my cooking course i'm trying to make tonight my last night of alcohol so trying to have fun


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> did ya get my pm mrt?


yeah sorry mate. im waiting on my friend to get back to me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuck me this place is dead wots up ?? Not like this thread to be dead!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2012)

perhaps it this lovely weather we're having lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aint it just haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;fjyN79jB8zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjyN79jB8zs&amp;feature=fvst[/video]

lmao £260 fine was quite a fun day 1st time at court n all that lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad ya dint get banged up old boy, new ya wont, did ya mukka end up takin you then?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 2, 2012)

thats a tune i aint heard in ages. well least u still a 3 man sambo.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;g2BgULkIyYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2BgULkIyYk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Only fucking hot dogs it is then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Only fucking hot dogs it is then


"they took him down the hospital in the amblimance"

Quality!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "they took him down the hospital in the amblimance"
> 
> Quality!



Funny as fuck mate all the way through


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Glad ya dint get banged up old boy, new ya wont, did ya mukka end up takin you then?


no i got a lift there and back and was out in 1.30hrs, carnt complain oldboy.



mad dog bark said:


> thats a tune i aint heard in ages. well least u still a 3 man sambo.


yeah fuck that they could have charged me endangering the plane and i could have maybe gone nick, fuck that, am chuffed but feel a nob i was smashed on that plane causing havoc never again, i wont ever drink again flying.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

I always wonder where they worked out how much to fine you, makes you laugh. My first court appearance I got 60 quid for possession. I walked out thinking, 60 quid, that don't pay for shit, ffs.


newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;fjyN79jB8zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjyN79jB8zs&amp;feature=fvst[/video]
> 
> lmao £260 fine was quite a fun day 1st time at court n all that lol


And that was decades ago, now a days what the fuk does 260 pay for? the judge was probably taking more than that for his 20 minutes of deliberation....


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Not that I am saying they should have fined you more lad, lol.....


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Not that I am saying they should have fined you more lad, lol.....



They should of locked the cunt up


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2012)

£60 for posession? Lol, i only got £70 for hashing up a couple of walls drink driving  But then again i guess they don't need to because they know they'll be reaping in the money once i started driving again.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;fjyN79jB8zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjyN79jB8zs&amp;feature=fvst[/video]
> 
> lmao £260 fine was quite a fun day 1st time at court n all that lol


Fun and lucky at the same time boy cant complain there lmao i hope u told em you ll give em a pound a wk lad lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2012)

fuck off ya bunch of wankstains although admittedly it was a wee tad out of order lol i was a mess up lairy bastard on the flight lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Lmao u would nt be sambo if ya neva pulled those tricks bro haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok knob heads im gonna start a journal any idea wot to call it lmao no fucked up shit knob heads this is 1 im gonna run from everythin i run seeds clones clone onlys the whole shabangalooe sambo lads im still after ????? Pm lad


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 2, 2012)

Were fuckin off boys hooe to get u cunts in der heres a link ill sort my sig out in a bitch lmao

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/541705-mary-j-gift-im-gonna.html


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

Aye, it was in the 80's. Fukin jokeshop.



tip top toker said:


> £60 for posession? Lol, i only got £70 for hashing up a couple of walls drink driving  But then again i guess they don't need to because they know they'll be reaping in the money once i started driving again.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Morning guys and considerable others.......

This dude sure is a funny clown>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/what-you-smoking/540337-bluecheese-cheese-smokers-only.html#post7646305


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Morning guys and considerable others.......
> 
> This dude sure is a funny clown>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/what-you-smoking/540337-bluecheese-cheese-smokers-only.html#post7646305


Mornin bro wots happenin today!!?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2012)

morning morning...............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sambo ! Shit the bed lad??


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Finishing off working on my computer......staring at ganja plants.......smoking ganja plants.........then god knows.......


cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin bro wots happenin today!!?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sambo ! Shit the bed lad??


im always up early ya git!......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Finishing off working on my computer......staring at ganja plants.......smoking ganja plants.........then god knows.......


U know id be doin thr starin at ganja everyday all day if i lost me job lol i can wish lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im always up early ya git!......


Yh yh we ve heard it all be4 lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

I work from home and it's pretty hard not to go off and stare for a while, lol.........



cheddar1985 said:


> U know id be doin thr starin at ganja everyday all day if i lost me job lol i can wish lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

im back ya fuckers....another phone company gettin screwed.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I work from home and it's pretty hard not to go off and stare for a while, lol.........


Lmao i know were your comin from bro i love to just get in there and do shit its the only place i get to chill and relax tbh i ve been neglectin time in there the last few weeks but that ll change quick real quick lol in 2minds wether to pop more of pukkas beans lol ive fuckin shit loads of seeds stashed away lol and with me avin a veg chamber now can easily veg and flower a fair few beasts with no hassle hmmm decision decisions !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im back ya fuckers....another phone company gettin screwed.


Yo bitch were ya been fuckin monsters i spouse lmao


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 3, 2012)

got my virgin cut off so just got a dongle(any one know about them)?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2012)

Man oh man. I know the notion of "spiked" weed is generally a joke given that it would make the weed cost more not less. But picked up a 10 last night to have a couple of joints with a friend, and when i was looking at the bud there were two parts where there was just a solid sheen. Not individual trichs, just like a 3mmx3mm flat glassy solid shiny bit. 

Smoked it anyway.

After just half a joint my heart beat went through the roof, started feeling sick, started losing my vision and upon trying to get to the bathroom just in case, legs just gave up and i collapsed on the carpet and started sweating like i've never sweat in my life, literally pouring down my face, before going ice cold. Very very peculiar. Gonna roll up another now and see what happens


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo bitch were ya been fuckin monsters i spouse lmao


lol, no mate been keepin it in my pants recently forra change. just couldnt afford to pay my sky bill coz i went onna a cpl of massive benders....plus i managed to wipe out most of my crop thru various fuck ups and that bloody hot spell we had....i only had 3 plants and pulled about 3 oz in total from them...that didnt even cover my fuckin charlie bill so as a result i had to keep my head down and just potter away....got a new grow on the go inna mates house...just halfa dozen plants and ive also got another handful of clones just about ready to pot up....trying coco this time...never done it before...any tips welcome gents.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

few of my latest run

View attachment 2238483View attachment 2238484View attachment 2238485View attachment 2238486

thought you scots had gone into the hills! alreet dura?!


----------



## Defuzed (Jul 3, 2012)

lookin nice Don!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

When I overheard a black boy, no more than 14, trying to buy White Lightning, I realised I would have to say something.

"Excuse me young man!" I exclaimed, "you will find that it's called 'electricity' in this country."


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, no mate been keepin it in my pants recently forra change. just couldnt afford to pay my sky bill coz i went onna a cpl of massive benders....plus i managed to wipe out most of my crop thru various fuck ups and that bloody hot spell we had....i only had 3 plants and pulled about 3 oz in total from them...that didnt even cover my fuckin charlie bill so as a result i had to keep my head down and just potter away....got a new grow on the go inna mates house...just halfa dozen plants and ive also got another handful of clones just about ready to pot up....trying coco this time...never done it before...any tips welcome gents.


A tip from me will be get yaself canna nutes a+b and u should be good all through lad na problemo


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

Went to choose my new glasses today.
Pretty lass in the opticians asked, "Would you like them with a rim?"
Let's just say it'll be a while before they let me back in​


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A tip from me will be get yaself canna nutes a+b and u should be good all through lad na problemo


thats the stuff ive got , i bought a full bag of coco and the nutes off a mate for a tenner, he was selling all his gear coz the social work turned up and took his kid off him coz he had a small grow....fucking shocking, bastard junkies out there with scores of manky wee sprogs and this poor cunt gets fucked over for a bit of weed!
btw should i use pk 13/14 as well...will it be ok and do i add perlite to the coco at the same ratio as a soil mix(25%)


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A tip from me will be get yaself canna nutes a+b and u should be good all through lad na problemo


and a tip from me would be stay away from barneys farm blue cheese, i had some def issues with that strain but the others ive run have been alright. and i had 2 males out of a 5 pack of fem seeds


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

im just gonna be running some blue widow clones.....ive had about 4 grows of it so far , originating from one 'freebie' seed....fast as fuck finisher....you can crop it at week 6.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

hows it weight wise?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

bout 3 oz per plant under a 400 hps, so far that was in dwc but no fancy nutes or anything other than basic care....ye know me don ahm a real lazy fucker....ah reckon you could pull any easy 4 to 5 witha bit of supercropping and nute tweaking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

sounds like a fuckin winner. smoke taste canny aswell?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im just gonna be running some blue widow clones.....ive had about 4 grows of it so far , originating from one 'freebie' seed....fast as fuck finisher....you can crop it at week 6.


i got a blue widow freebie on this grow now. it my profile pic, it had a bit of a red tint to it. its looking good now but it was a bit slower showing bud than my white widow

ill put a pic of it up later if im not too lazy lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like a fuckin winner. smoke taste canny aswell?


i dont smoke don!! gave it up years ago.....was goin a shade too white even for a nazi bastard like me but all my mates were happy as fuck.....two in particular that are the most difficult fuckers on the planet to please, they kept comin back for more. thats the equivalent of a 'michelin star' round my way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Man oh man. I know the notion of "spiked" weed is generally a joke given that it would make the weed cost more not less. But picked up a 10 last night to have a couple of joints with a friend, and when i was looking at the bud there were two parts where there was just a solid sheen. Not individual trichs, just like a 3mmx3mm flat glassy solid shiny bit.
> 
> Smoked it anyway.
> 
> After just half a joint my heart beat went through the roof, started feeling sick, started losing my vision and upon trying to get to the bathroom just in case, legs just gave up and i collapsed on the carpet and started sweating like i've never sweat in my life, literally pouring down my face, before going ice cold. Very very peculiar. Gonna roll up another now and see what happens


I had an experience like that in Poland a couple of years back.


Me and the girlfriend were sightseeing round Krakow and I came across a sort of tiny little head shop down an ally,all smiley rave face stickers on the window and stuff.

I steps in and the Polish guy behind the counter stands up says hello,the only thing in this shop is the guy and a glass topped display counter like in a jewellers.

Looking inside the counter I notice this guy only sells two things,a few pipes and 'legal' smoking mixtures in packets (about 7-8 kinds). I got the girlfriend to ask him (I speak very little Polish) which in his opinion was the best.

He said he doesn't smoke himself but "this one" and "this one" are very popular,so I worked out the price and they were around £8 each for about 0.5g (expensive I know). I thought I'd give them a try as I was in Poland with no weed and not much chance of getting any. I don't fancy getting 3 years in jail just for possession and those Polish coppers are all roid heads with Glocks,they make our lot look like G4!

Anyway I bought a bag of his 2 best sellers and a little 1 hitter pipe. He then muttered something to the girlfriend as we were leaving and she said "Oh he say's be careful with that one it's quite strong", I'm like "Yeah right babe what's it gonna do,it's legal? And I'm a boss! ".

Oh Yorkie you silly,silly little boy!

About an hour later I have a pipe of the 'strong' stuff,taste's like crap but gives me a bit of a sativa type tingle in the back of my head. "well at least I'm not completely straight" I thought to myself and then we go for a steak and a beer. After this I have another pipe,same chemical straw taste and the tingle gets stronger. We go back to the hotel to change ready for the cinema as the girlfriend had found a little family owned boutique type place with only 20 seats and a custom JBL sound system,they were showing 'Inception' 6 weeks before the UK release date and with the conversion rate it cost £1.50 each!

So while getting ready I blasted another few pipes to get me set for the night,4-5 I'd say and we then set off to the cinema which was about 15 mins walk away.

10 mins into the film I started to feel a little dizzy with a thumping head,like I was hungover. It gradually got worse and worse to the point of me sitting sideways in my seat,hunched up in the fetal position nearly crying with pain from my head. She said "you pissed?" and I said "not likely,I've only had 2 halfs with me steak". I excused myself and went to the toilet sensing imminent vomit, I didn't manage to get anywhere near the toilet cubical before I pebble-dashed the entire 6 basin sink unit and mirror with projectile steak chunks! 

I stayed there sweating my tits off with my head in the toilet bowl 'whitey-ing' like a good un until the movie finished and my girlfriend quite concerned,came to find me.

She took one look at the sweat pouring out of me and said "shit you look a mess,you OK?", I sheepishly replied with a shaky voice "er....no".
She said "right we'd better get you to the hotel down the back streets before a copper sees you,thinks you're some kind of junkie and locks you up", I'm like "are you serious?" and she's like "do I look like I'm joking?".

So then I mop myself up (leaving the pebble-dashed sink unit and mirror in a right state,I wouldn't have wanted to hear what the cleaner had to say in the morning!) and we set off,staggering zig zag along the streets I'm so fucked up and unable to focus by this point that the 15 min walk back to the hotel took 3 hours! I kept having to stop every few yards or so to throw up,how passing tourists didn't have me arrested I'll never know.

We got back to the hotel and she went mental "do you know how long that's just taken us? fuck you mash head,I'm off to bed!". Now it's about 2.30am and I'm well wrecked,Like I've done a 24 case of Stella cans! I then stripped off naked and tried to lay on the floor without holding on,still sweating buckets.

I think I passed out about 5.00am,as soon as I woke up (still feeling fucking strange) I binned both bags and the pipe but I still wasn't right for the next 2 days.


*The moral of the story is when some guy who makes a living from selling nothing more than 'legal highs' tells you to be careful with that stuff,you should listen to his advice!*

I think it was sprayed with something from the JWH family and not a good part of the family either,more like the 'black sheep,ginger stepchild'!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i dont smoke don!! gave it up years ago.....was goin a shade too white even for a nazi bastard like me but all my mates were happy as fuck.....two in particular that are the most difficult fuckers on the planet to please, they kept comin back for more. thats the equivalent of a 'michelin star' round my way.


hahaha i was thinking of doing the same. just so i can knock the tabs on the head. cordon bleu widow eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

yorkie, that jwh is some fucking crazy stuff, loads of people report not feeling right for a lot longer than two days after that stuff. i tried the hash version and it made me really uncomfy in my own skin for a few hours. tingly like. bit like when you've had a legal E, fuck them aswell.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncomfortable in your own skin. That's a good way of putting how i felt at first before it all kicked in. Started off with my knees feeling really weird like they had to be straightened and stretched badly but i just couldn't get rid of it, really unpleasant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

aye i imagine that's how junkies feel! like ants crawling under the skin and a generally horrible peaky feeling. can't believe you were daft enough to smoke it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2012)

I ent a rich man. I paid for my weed, damnit i'll smoke my weed


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie, that jwh is some fucking crazy stuff, loads of people report not feeling right for a lot longer than two days after that stuff. i tried the hash version and it made me really uncomfy in my own skin for a few hours. tingly like. bit like when you've had a legal E, fuck them aswell.


i got offered literally tens of thousands of those legal 'e's a few years back, about 2 weeks before the were due being made illegal. got an invite from a major face round my way to meet up with a guy. ends up ina an empty falt with this character and fuckin box of about 5 thousand of the fuckers, he hands me a fuckin shit loads for free testers and sais he had a fuckin warehouse full of the fuckers in Eire. at this point i was punting normal 'e' like they were goin outta fashion and had fuckin huge huge ntework available....gave them all out to my mates......christ they all ended up fried for fuckin days...and this wasnt daft kids im talkin about im talkin guys in there 30s and 40s with decades of partying behind them....fuck that for a game of soldiers.....that legal shit is just too unpredictable....i had mates tripping for days......admitedly i never tried them myself....ahm no that fuckin stupid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I ent a rich man. I paid for my weed, damnit i'll smoke my weed


furry muff fella! i'd be looking for a new source tho.


dura72 said:


> i got offered literally tens of thousands of those legal 'e's a few years back, about 2 weeks before the were due being made illegal. got an invite from a major face round my way to meet up with a guy. ends up ina an empty falt with this character and fuckin box of about 5 thousand of the fuckers, he hands me a fuckin shit loads for free testers and sais he had a fuckin warehouse full of the fuckers in Eire. at this point i was punting normal 'e' like they were goin outta fashion and had fuckin huge huge ntework available....gave them all out to my mates......christ they all ended up fried for fuckin days...and this wasnt daft kids im talkin about im talkin guys in there 30s and 40s with decades of partying behind them....fuck that for a game of soldiers.....that legal shit is just too unpredictable....i had mates tripping for days......admitedly i never tried them myself....ahm no that fuckin stupid.




aye i've heard similar from a lot of people, you know where you are with good old fashioned real drugs. if i can't pronounce the fucking shite i'm not taking it. I was looking up MDVP the other day as i'd seen it floating about, deeks the wiki page the chem symbol looks like some sort of angry spinning cock an balls http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDVP


----------



## Jamhot (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Guys, I'm buying some really nicely grown white rhino at the min. Not sure if I am paying the right price for it. They're wanting 180 an oz. Really gets me stoned but wondered what people were paying for this sort of stuff in their area's cheers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2012)

eazy lads,,im fucking wounded

had to scrap the grow the so called pal who got me into growing starting causing sum shit and threatened tograss me,.that was enough it was all taken down and plants gone
YORKIE told u ages ago to give me ur number again yu could have had the plants but ther gone now fuking woulded ,,,,,oh well it aint worth the risk spec since he threatened to blow sum1 else up then he gets busted!! we thought he was puffing smoke lol

fuk that,,,no more growing for me till mid-end of september,,,bored now


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello uk ppl I'm a uk grower myself, seems the right thread to be in, take it easy as well I'm new to riu.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

Jamhot said:


> Hi Guys, I'm buying some really nicely grown white rhino at the min. Not sure if I am paying the right price for it. They're wanting 180 an oz. Really gets me stoned but wondered what people were paying for this sort of stuff in their area's cheers


180s cheap....standard everywhere is 2ton these days...ive got bits and pieces for 160-170 but thats fuckin rare.....200-250 is normal....and it can be more if ur lookin for rarer/higher quality gear. sum shit goin for 300-350 believe it or not.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

btw ladies and mutants ah passed ma exams so i officially start my degree in politics in september....lookin forward to student life; not gettin up till midday, taking lots of drugs , spending all ma cash on booze , eatin beans on toast and not washing.....cant see it being too much of a wrench for me sumhow


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> btw ladies and mutants ah passed ma exams so i officially start my degree in politics in september....lookin forward to student life; not gettin up till midday, taking lots of drugs , spending all ma cash on booze , eatin beans on toast and not washing.....cant see it being too much of a wrench for me sumhow


Good look, hope all goes well.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

Can I ask what anyone thinks of parabolic reflectors in grow tents? Have got air cooled hoods but there to bulky and don't really need them in winter.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 3, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Can I ask what anyone thinks of parabolic reflectors in grow tents? Have got air cooled hoods but there to bulky and don't really need them in winter.



My mate swears by them but after all the research i did on them i'm sticking with my diamonds


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Can I ask what anyone thinks of parabolic reflectors in grow tents? Have got air cooled hoods but there to bulky and don't really need them in winter.


my bro works with them, they look pretty good, seem to spread the light well and i especially like the idea of the vertical bulb position, kinda feel it works better but ive not seen or tried a comparison study. i am thinkin abot buying one myself though


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> My mate swears by them but after all the research i did on them i'm sticking with my diamonds


Thanks for the quick reply, I torn between a para or just gettin a standard Dutch barn style one.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> my bro works with them, they look pretty good, seem to spread the light well and i especially like the idea of the vertical bulb position, kinda feel it works better but ive not seen or tried a comparison study. i am thinkin abot buying one myself though


I've seen a few people using them but can't make up my mind


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

3eyes said:


> My mate swears by them but after all the research i did on them i'm sticking with my diamonds


is it an air cooled diamond reflector? ive been looking into them but from the pics it looks like theres only an extractor hole, so id need another fan and filter


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

btw lads have we had any more fuckin hassle from those inbred yanks mutants since i was last on?. fuckin sense of humour by-pass or what?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

I use and love these, no leaks and a very good footprint, I smoke test mine one they're up and connected and have yet to find a leak in any of the seals also they're easy to clean the glass and put it back, worth every penny in my eyes and I paid about £90 a pop for mine...http://www.lowestofthydroponics.co.uk/powerplant-aircooled-aerowing-reflector-no-cord-374-p.asp


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^^^oh yeah should add I'm not reccomending that site above never even heard of them before just typed in powerplant air cooled hood.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

i was looking for something with good light coverage cos the euro reflectors i got now are quite shit lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was looking for something with good light coverage cos the euro reflectors i got now are quite shit lol


I like the powerplants mate because you can clearly see the foot print on the sides of the tent as you higher and lower it, I keep my light foot print as close to the top of the plants as possible, I have had the odd bit of bleaching but nothing to worry about and would take some convincing for me to change them now. covers a 4x4 nicely if ya light is in the middle also I use 600's mate


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

ha ha the uk thread..how very nice are we in here......... ...


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha the uk thread..how very nice are we in here......... ...


How you been doing love? seems to be all good in here as usual, gonna have a fag and then I'm off to the attic to do some more work, can only do a couple of hours at a time due to doing my back in badly (too many years roofing) so doing a bit each day, a few more days and should be good to go again, I lost the plot and chopped me plants and put them back into reveg so should have some serious cloning material coming soon revegging livers/blues, exo and psycho and should be ordering the russian either tues or weds just got to get the monster T5 hung and ready first.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> How you been doing love? seems to be all good in here as usual, gonna have a fag and then I'm off to the attic to do some more work, can only do a couple of hours at a time due to doing my back in badly (too many years roofing) so doing a bit each day, a few more days and should be good to go again, I lost the plot and chopped me plants and put them back into reveg so should have some serious cloning material coming soon revegging livers/blues, exo and psycho and should be ordering the russian either tues or weds just got to get the monster T5 hung and ready first.



ye im good thanks,you getting a hop in the loft then.. ? got my big puppy and she is lush and makes me laugh.
yes the white russian ive got my seeds and will get them going at some point after the next run of thc bomb .


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

Also I have a question for any reveggers out there, I'm revegging under a 600w hps and was wondering if the T5 maybe better due to the light spectrum, at the mo due to the size of them the 600 is the only option as they're quiet big and the T5 won't have the same penetration si just wondering how you guys would go about it??? once they have started to reveg I have no probs training them down to fit under the T5, just wondering which way you think will be quicker 600w hps for about 4wks or straight under the T5 which will mean alot of training and headaches straight off the bat as I've only just butchered them and the storks and pretty damn strong as they were only a couple of weeks from being chopped, like I said I lost the plot and chopped the fuckers so I could sort out the kinks in me room and do it properly rather than half assing it again.
cheers for any advice lads but would prefer advice from those that have done it before under either light.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 3, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I torn between a para or just gettin a standard Dutch barn style one.



Dutch barn or euro reflectors are the cheap entry level reflectors they work but yield would be better with other reflectors




mrt1980 said:


> is it an air cooled diamond reflector? ive been looking into them but from the pics it looks like theres only an extractor hole, so id need another fan and filter


No i got 2 normal diamonds had them for years now they work well but i might change them when i build another groom


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I like the powerplants mate because you can clearly see the foot print on the sides of the tent as you higher and lower it, I keep my light foot print as close to the top of the plants as possible, I have had the odd bit of bleaching but nothing to worry about and would take some convincing for me to change them now. covers a 4x4 nicely if ya light is in the middle also I use 600's mate


i put my hand under mine and move it around. you can see it get dimmer straight away when you move it from the centre



3eyes said:


> No i got 2 normal diamonds had them for years now they work well but i might change them when i build another groom


im half and half on the air cooled hood. my temps are sitting nice at 80F max at the mo but it might go up when the sun comes out. it might be better to get an air cooled reflector just to be on the safe side


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Whats yer views on these missiles on top of housing blocks? wtf.....Olympics eh!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Also I have a question for any reveggers out there, I'm revegging under a 600w hps and was wondering if the T5 maybe better due to the light spectrum, at the mo due to the size of them the 600 is the only option as they're quiet big and the T5 won't have the same penetration si just wondering how you guys would go about it??? once they have started to reveg I have no probs training them down to fit under the T5, just wondering which way you think will be quicker 600w hps for about 4wks or straight under the T5 which will mean alot of training and headaches straight off the bat as I've only just butchered them and the storks and pretty damn strong as they were only a couple of weeks from being chopped, like I said I lost the plot and chopped the fuckers so I could sort out the kinks in me room and do it properly rather than half assing it again.
> cheers for any advice lads but would prefer advice from those that have done it before under either light.


reveg under ya 6 lad the time of light deturmines ow quick they reveg hence why ive got a fair few just now pop over to my joirnal and you ll see the slh reveg im doin just now i have exo psycho slh reveging only took a fewcweeks to get new growth and bang its a fuckin hedge again the ling is in my sig but here ya go and every1 else that wants to tag along!!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/541705-mary-j-gift-im-gonna.html


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats yer views on these missiles on top of housing blocks? wtf.....Olympics eh!


as long as when the olympics are finished thee use them on Brixton.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats yer views on these missiles on top of housing blocks? wtf.....Olympics eh!


To little to late the riots were months ago


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

That the reflector I have ATM the power plant aero wing but my tent only has one exhaust vent so it's hard running a air cooled hood and a carbon filter out of 1 duct.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

What would you ppl say is better psychosis, cheese or blues? I had th exodus cheese cut before but never blues or psychosis.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Whats yer views on these missiles on top of housing blocks? wtf.....Olympics eh!


We had 2 of them fly over a few days ago slung under Chinook`s with 2 Apaches about 10,000ft above em providing top cover, could hardly see the apaches they were that far up


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife was horrified when she found out the babysitter was pregnant.
"You sick bastard!" she screamed, "She's only 13, never mind the fact that she's disabled as well!"
"Whoa..!" I said, "What kind of sick pervert do you think I am?"
"Are you telling me that you're not the father!" she demanded.
"Absolutely not," I replied, "Not unless some of if it dribbled out of her arse."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

What goes round and round the garden?


My Granddad after his stroke.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> What would you ppl say is better psychosis, cheese or blues? I had th exodus cheese cut before but never blues or psychosis.


pyshcosis for me........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 3, 2012)

Gotta be the blues all the way!

Come on chedz pipe up..........lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

&#8203;what are the blues............. ?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what are the blues............. ?


its what i get when i wake and realise your not in bed next to me.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> its what i get when i wake and realise your not in bed next to me.


&#8203;ye im way way to old for you....like i was 13 years ago....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha between cheese psycho and blues ive gotta say the cheese im sorry lads but wen it comes to cash crops the exo pisses on anythin you could get down here believe dat shit smoke wise i av nt a clue other than the cheese and psycho knock ya dick in da dirt mother fuckers still to sample the blues/livers but i dought ill av to wait long lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Infact ill go as far as sayin cheese is probly the biggest smoke in the country no bs


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

&#8203;all these uk clones, like how do you keep them going for years...how ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

You answered your own question right there lol wot u been upto ??


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;all these uk clones, like how do you keep them going for years...how ?


The clue is in your Question


----------



## dura72 (Jul 3, 2012)

The wife and I were lying in bed this morning when she said, "I think the romance in this relationship is dead." 

I wish she wouldn't talk to me while I'm having a wank.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

so your saying its clones from clones from clones on and on 

dura....the wife might just want a haribo....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Or a fuckin polo


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

&#8203;thought you can only take cuttings so many times then its better to go back to seeds and...ha ha.... start cuttings again, hhhmmmm he he......stoned


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;thought you can only take cuttings so many times then its better to go back to seeds and...ha ha.... start cuttings again, hhhmmmm he he......stoned


Well if that was the case im sure u would nt be able to smoke em straight from seed lmfao they dont deminish in yeild potency nothin believe me they are that good they dont need a cure like other strains and thats rare believe me !!


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

so if i got just one uk cheese clone and i used her as a mother and got clones from her then set them as my mothers and got cuttings off them it will be as good as the first clone i got..?

if i had 2 flower rooms on the go and filled one room with clones and then took cutting from them to put in the other grow room and then took cuttings from them to put back in the 1st flower room,can i keep doing that ?


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Nah, it depends on how much control you have over the midichlorians......lol.


unlucky said:


> &#8203;thought you can only take cuttings so many times then its better to go back to seeds and...ha ha.... start cuttings again, hhhmmmm he he......stoned


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

&#8203;is it called perpetual growing


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

what's up guys been pottering about in the attic for a while, hopefully after 2mo I can get things moving, all the prep seems to take forever should be sometime in the next couple of days should be wrapping the room up and have it all done.

@CHEDZ I'll have a nose mate, I've already done it and hopefully they'll do well under the hps, they have a time line from when the russian lands as when they go 12/12 the reveg's have to go under the T5


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Nah, it depends on how much control you have over the midichlorians......lol.



&#8203;i feel the force is strong cheese...


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

@UNLUCKY clones of clones of clones of clones of clones of clones of clone for 20+years love


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;is it called perpetual growing


A Spider Mite Haven


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @UNLUCKY clones of clones of clones of clones of clones of clones of clone for 20+years love



really no bull for years..... ?

im not asking silly things to me i just want to know.....


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> A Spider Mite Haven


&#8203;not in my grow room...lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> really no bull for years..... ?
> 
> im not asking silly things to me i just want to know.....


Honestly love, some strains will degrade over time but the clone only's just seem to keep going, how long until they lose their vigour nobody knows.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so if i got just one uk cheese clone and i used her as a mother and got clones from her then set them as my mothers and got cuttings off them it will be as good as the first clone i got..?
> 
> if i had 2 flower rooms on the go and filled one room with clones and then took cutting from them to put in the other grow room and then took cuttings from them to put back in the 1st flower room,can i keep doing that ?


yes yes and yes !!
U see wot u fuckers made me do ive missed half of the business on film4 u cunts lmfao


----------



## resinousflowers (Jul 3, 2012)

cheese is overatted,its nice but i prefer blue cheese over the original cheese.
too many ppl think clone only means it must be the best,fuck that,the original has been cloned so many times it aint what it used to be.
you can take ya cheese clone and stick it in ya dickhole,thats the real cheesydick.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Honestly love, some strains will degrade over time but the clone only's just seem to keep going, how long until they lose their vigour nobody knows.


thankyou for that, what about pollen, how long do's that last...say you have some pods in your grow room and thay are open..lol how long will it stay good for


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

resinousflowers said:


> cheese is overatted,its nice but i prefer blue cheese over the original cheese.
> too many ppl think clone only means it must be the best,fuck that,the original has been cloned so many times it aint what it used to be.
> you can take ya cheese clone and stick it in ya dickhole,thats the real cheesydick.



&#8203;and what is it you rate... ?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yes yes and yes !!
> U see wot u fuckers made me do ive missed half of the business on film4 u cunts lmfao



&#8203;thats an old film now cheds


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 3, 2012)

Lmao, love this thread or what ever it is. got me some ghs cheese clones, not the best by far.. 2 1/2 weeks after 12/12, not got of to a good start, newb with hps and that shit. will get some "pics" up if anybody cares, lol 

EDIT "pics"


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

resinousflowers said:


> cheese is overatted,its nice but i prefer blue cheese over the original cheese.
> too many ppl think clone only means it must be the best,fuck that,the original has been cloned so many times it aint what it used to be.
> you can take ya cheese clone and stick it in ya dickhole,thats the real cheesydick.


Ill take it youve neva yreid exo grew properly or just tried another gimmick passed on as the exo then lmao!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> Lmao, love this thread or what ever it is. got me some ghs cheese clones, not the best by far.. 2 1/2 weeks after 12/12, not got of to a good start, newb with hps and that shit. will get some up if anybody cares, lol


Wot ya fuckin waitin for ??? Lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;thats an old film now cheds


big still fuckin big lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> Lmao, love this thread or what ever it is. got me some ghs cheese clones, not the best by far.. 2 1/2 weeks after 12/12, not got of to a good start, newb with hps and that shit. will get some "pics" up if anybody cares, lol
> 
> EDIT "pics"


&#8203;lol care in the uk thread, i take it your new to this then...lol you will be thinking you will be getting hugs next


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

If your rooms been pollenated you want to spray and scrub your room down after this grow I'd use bleach water, I've never had pollen in my room or not that I know of, but from what I understand it can cause probs with future grows, I don't know how long it lasts though love I'm not into pollen in anyway.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2L-Water-Spray-Bottle-Pressure-Sprayer-General-Purpose-Weed-Killer-Chemical-NEW-/140745196392?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item20c5114368#ht_2298wt_1135
This is what I would use I have one and for spraying my plants and the surrounding areas for mites and also use it for foliar feeding etc


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> If your rooms been pollenated you want to spray and scrub your room down after this grow I'd use bleach water, I've never had pollen in my room or not that I know of, but from what I understand it can cause probs with future grows, I don't know how long it lasts though love I'm not into pollen in anyway.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2L-Water-Spray-Bottle-Pressure-Sprayer-General-Purpose-Weed-Killer-Chemical-NEW-/140745196392?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item20c5114368#ht_2298wt_1135
> This is what I would use I have one and for spraying my plants and the surrounding areas for mites and also use it for foliar feeding etc


ye i don't want it lol... im not sure if i have or not...how can i tell if my plants are going to seed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Your on the pay role so dont start gettin all lemon lol u gotta love dis shit danny dyer plays a blinder in this flick biggest 1 yet infact lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye i don't want it lol... im not sure if i have or not...how can i tell if my plants are going to seed


If ya see nannas id start to worry lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Your on the pay role so dont start gettin all lemon lol u gotta love dis shit danny dyer plays a blinder in this flick biggest 1 yet infact lol


&#8203;but full of shit..lol that part made me yak..lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye i don't want it lol... im not sure if i have or not...how can i tell if my plants are going to seed



I'm really not sure love, how far through are you? If your at the end I wouldn't worry too much you may get a few empty seed pods or may even get some very small immature seeds but it depends how far through you are you could end up seeing no differences and everything will be as normal.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> If ya see nannas id start to worry lmfao



i did over 2weeks ago on one plant but i pulled them off, the thc bomb are in there 9th week of flower and still clear trichs, just don't want them going to seed but not sure what to look for if thay are


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I'm really not sure love, how far through are you? If your at the end I wouldn't worry too much you may get a few empty seed pods or may even get some very small immature seeds but it depends how far through you are you could end up seeing no differences and everything will be as normal.



was at the start of week 7 and im at week 9 now


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

If your worried love just chop them and scrub ya room down they've gone 9weeks, saves the worry?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> If your worried love just chop them and scrub ya room down they've gone 9weeks, saves the worry?



&#8203;ye but all the trichs are clear


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lmfao my cocks shrunk and i cant feel my neck haha lol rofl


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ye but all the trichs are clear


Are you gonna be smoking it? also when you chop and they dry they will look done and some strains can take forever, my vote would be fuck it and chop it, saves the worry and you can move on to the next one hermie's imo aren't worth the stress especially if it's putting others at risk, I would chop the lot love and be rid, If your really worried about the smoke take a small sample adn dry it over 3-4days and if it's ok then no worries chop them, me though i'd chop eitherway at 9wks love


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Are you gonna be smoking it? also when you chop and they dry they will look done and some strains can take forever, my vote would be fuck it and chop it, saves the worry and you can move on to the next one hermie's imo aren't worth the stress especially if it's putting others at risk, I would chop the lot love and be rid, If your really worried about the smoke take a small sample adn dry it over 3-4days and if it's ok then no worries chop them, me though i'd chop eitherway at 9wks love



i see what your saying but think i will get some come back on it when i try to sell it but if its a dank smoke with seeds it will still sell........... i was told from the start over 3years ago never to chop ya plants down till you have amber no matter what...... how can i tell if it is going to seed


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

some of the thc bomb have gone 11/12 weeks to get amber trichs, there are some vids on youtube


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i see what your saying but think i will get some come back on it when i try to sell it but if its a dank smoke with seeds it will still sell........... i was told from the start over 3years ago never to chop ya plants down till you have amber no matter what...... how can i tell if it is going to seed


that's fair enough love we all have our own ways, I'm not sure about knowing when their going to seed, I m sure you would be able to see something though? A plant hermied on me before at the end of flower though and all that happened was a few empty pods appeared.
Im sure one of the lads that have done a little breeding will be able to give you an idea 2mo love


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> some of the thc bomb have gone 11/12 weeks to get amber trichs, there are some vids on youtube


my first flower session I let go 11 1/2 wks and never again, unless it's percy. with what's out there these days people are happy for even half decent weed and you said before about what you charge, fuckem they'll be happy


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 3, 2012)

Thing I might go have whity in the white tiled room now


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> my first flower session I let go 11 1/2 wks and never again, unless it's percy. with what's out there these days people are happy for even half decent weed and you said before about what you charge, fuckem they'll be happy



i will defo chop them down ones ive got some amber but not befor, i like to chop them down at 50/50 cloudy/amber but thats how i like them,think i might be being silly there and like you say half decent is ok if there going to seed.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> Thing I might go have whity in the white tiled room now


&#8203;lightweight.................lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i see what your saying but think i will get some come back on it when i try to sell it but if its a dank smoke with seeds it will still sell........... i was told from the start over 3years ago never to chop ya plants down till you have amber no matter what...... how can i tell if it is going to seed


Amber means THC is degrading. Why would you want degraded THC?

Recent studies are actually suggesting that peak potency may be while the trichomes are still clear!


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 3, 2012)

still spinning. ;/
/....................


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

PJ Diaz said:


> Amber means THC is degrading. Why would you want degraded THC?
> 
> Recent studies are actually suggesting that peak potency may be while the trichomes are still clear!



cloudy is thc degrading..........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2012)

HIGH UK ers !!!!!!!!!! some hot steaming love to you from Arizona USA! 
rockin steady in bloom 
a UK TIPTOPTOKER special...
Black Rose x Romulan.. I started her outside in the HOT HOT HOT arizona desert but took her inside into the Secret Jardin Dr 120 for some extra special 1200 watt HPS love.
shes chillin under my Massive Casey waterfarm scrog ....doin real well. thanks for sharing your transatlantic love with me...mmmmmmwahhhhh!!!!!!!!
STAy HIGH UK.Iloveyou!!xox


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HIGH UK ers !!!!!!!!!! some hot steaming love to you from Arizona USA!
> rockin steady in bloom
> a UK TIPTOPTOKER special...
> Black Rose x Romulan.. I started her outside in the HOT HOT HOT arizona desert but took her inside into the Secret Jardin Dr 120 for some extra special 1200 watt HPS love.
> ...



&#8203;he he.................. nice pics..............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you unlucky!


----------



## unlucky (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you unlucky![/QUOTE
> 
> &#8203;nighty night .....................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2012)

and dont let the bed bugs bite. please dont be mr. rollitup in drag. that would blow all our dreams. hes such a fuckin asshole.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

LMFAO, some people who comment in this thread....too much. "Stick yer clone only in yer dickhole." What a turd.
Like chedz said, probably never had the clone only.

And I chop my plants when they are ready, not by looking at them with a microscope....anal trichome spotters. It really is quite hilarious when I here people saying, Yeh, I got 20% clear, 70% cloudy, 10% amber...what, like you counted every fukkin trichome on your plant...SHUT THE FUK UP!!!! Different plants trichomes mature at different times, so why are people applying this universal rule of counting trichomes and chopping when we see amber. A trichome that has been damaged can become amber...so what, you gonna chop when you see damaged trichomes....pa-lease.

Like other fruit, I chop my strawberries, tomatoes, potatoes, when the fruit is ready, not by looking at it with a microscope.

Oh, morning UK'ers.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> LMFAO, some people who comment in this thread....too much. "Stick yer clone only in yer dickhole." What a turd.
> Like chedz said, probably never had the clone only.
> 
> And I chop my plants when they are ready, not by looking at them with a microscope....anal trichome spotters. It really is quite hilarious when I here people saying, Yeh, I got 20% clear, 70% cloudy, 10% amber...what, like you counted every fukkin trichome on your plant...SHUT THE FUK UP!!!! Different plants trichomes mature at different times, so why are people applying this universal rule of counting trichomes and chopping when we see amber. A trichome that has been damaged can become amber...so what, you gonna chop when you see damaged trichomes....pa-lease.
> ...


mornin lad just wen u thought things were normal again lmao


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm in the midlands and getting exodus cheese cuts round here is like gold dust, been trying to get it back again for years myself.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> LMFAO, some people who comment in this thread....too much. "Stick yer clone only in yer dickhole." What a turd.
> Like chedz said, probably never had the clone only.
> 
> And I chop my plants when they are ready, not by looking at them with a microscope....anal trichome spotters. It really is quite hilarious when I here people saying, Yeh, I got 20% clear, 70% cloudy, 10% amber...what, like you counted every fukkin trichome on your plant...SHUT THE FUK UP!!!! Different plants trichomes mature at different times, so why are people applying this universal rule of counting trichomes and chopping when we see amber. A trichome that has been damaged can become amber...so what, you gonna chop when you see damaged trichomes....pa-lease.
> ...



totally agree mate.....i chop my plants when i'm skint. dont get me wrong maybe on your first grow or two you get a bit anal about it but after that you should just know by look and smell....its like knowing when your bird wants poked...you dont need a fuckin gynaecologist to nip round and have a gander at her minge.

oh, and good morning


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

Is there anybody on here in or close to the midlands that could sort me a exodus cheese cutting out, I'd be happy to pay if you wanted money.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lad your in the midlands there is plenty of cheese cuttins flyin around believe me there is also alot of so could exo you just need to flip through the bs out there !!


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers mate, I don't no anyone who grows round here lol, so wouldn't even have anyone to ask for one.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

According to sum, you'd be better buying GHS Exo cheese from seed, lmfao.....cause clones are crap obviously, that's why they been around 20 years+.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 4, 2012)

Im smoking the ghe exo right now and can tell you it hasn't got shit on the real exo, its nice but not as nice by far


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha serial v thats why its not the real but the gimmick


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> According to sum, you'd be better buying GHS Exo cheese from seed, lmfao.....cause clones are crap obviously, that's why they been around 20 years+.


Yh we must spray the shit lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> I'm in the midlands and getting exodus cheese cuts round here is like gold dust, been trying to get it back again for years myself.


pm me lol only if you no what bitcoins are......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pm me lol only if you no what bitcoins are......


He should be ok lad he is litrally 5 minutes away from my door step lmao cant get cheese cuttings haha your in the wild west lad plenty around just need to know your dick from your arse haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> He should be ok lad he is litrally 5 minutes away from my door step lmao cant get cheese cuttings haha your in the wild west lad plenty around just need to know your dick from your arse haha


for real exodus??? maybe in your area but it aint all that common in most parts the real deal anyway.

plus mine come with a .5sample of the bud so you no u got the real deal............


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2012)

don gt you about???????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha sambs look on google lad you ll find the exo is most common in the mids area he just does nt know were to syart lookin is his problem lol and if it aint exo down these ways the big money spinner dont wanna know regardless of price or weight its fuckin mental!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha sambs look on google lad you ll find the exo is most common in the mids area he just does nt know were to syart lookin is his problem lol and if it aint exo down these ways the big money spinner dont wanna know regardless of price or weight its fuckin mental!!!


m8 i live in a area where exo was spose to come from well 15miles away and theres fuck all exo here, most the cheese cuttings aint real exo.............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 i live in a area where exo was spose to come from well 15miles away and theres fuck all exo here, most the cheese cuttings aint real exo.............


And lol !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2012)

and you grow pyschosis gifted to you slh gifted to you and have admitted before you where growing big buddha cheese lol lots of great cuttings in your area hay chedz lmao

you even grew out the bx shite............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 i live in a area where exo was spose to come from well 15miles away and theres fuck all exo here, most the cheese cuttings aint real exo.............


And lol !! 
Haha sambs i av alot of stuff gifted to me lad its no biggy just cus u av nt got cut down your way does nt mean shit lad i av peeps from london come get my stuff its no biggy av u not grew fingerz slh ?? Yes u grew it u not grew the psychosis ??? Yes u grew it u not grow the livers/blues??? Yes i grew it so wot it just happened to land at ya feet u might be avin a bad day lad but why the fuckin attitude ???


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

christ im outta this place for a month and you fruitcakes are still bitching at each other when your having a bad day....its actually like family.....we all love each other but christ its like a half dozen brothers all sharing a fuckin bedroom, you just kNOW at some point there gonna be big fight over who's shot it is on the x-box and by the way what one of you bastards was wearing my good shirt, its covered in kebab sauce????


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

You English lot could start a fight in an empty room, lmfao. (that should kick things off a bit!!)


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

the only thing about the english starting ah fight is that its like watching graham norton squaring up tae julian clary wae dale winton egging them on.....soft southern poofs!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning all, everyone finished getting their sisters and dogs pregnant? Lmao

Wheres the cheapest places ppl have found for cooltubes? Cheapst ive found em is £35+£12shipping on Ebay so far


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lmfao not startin anythin you lot just statin a fact lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Depends on the size mate. I got 3 cool tube sitting doing fuk all. They were 49 euro each (which at normal exchange is about 35GBP.)

I got 200mm / 8 inch cool tubes now and the only place I found them was by getting in touch with the manufacturer in China. I got them to change the design so there was no batwing/reflector included, and asked them to put in vertical hangers for them. I got 3 for just under 200 euro, but a lot of the cost was shipping (I done it air freight). You can also do it by see which takes a few weeks but is much cheaper. I think the total cost for each unit was working out at around 20 US$. I was going to start importing them but after doing some research a lot of the grow shops over here are not interested due to the heat the exhaust creates making them a bit jailbait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm imagining Dura sat with half his face painted blue screaming SPARTAAAAAAA at the monitor!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Depends on the size mate. I got 3 cool tube sitting doing fuk all. They were 49 euro each (which at normal exchange is about 35GBP.)
> 
> I got 200mm / 8 inch cool tubes now and the only place I found them was by getting in touch with the manufacturer in China. I got them to change the design so there was no batwing/reflector included, and asked them to put in vertical hangers for them. I got 3 for just under 200 euro, but a lot of the cost was shipping (I done it air freight). You can also do it by see which takes a few weeks but is much cheaper. I think the total cost for each unit was working out at around 20 US$. I was going to start importing them but after doing some research a lot of the grow shops over here are not interested due to the heat the exhaust creates making them a bit jailbait.


What sizes are the ones you have laying around and do you want to part with them? lol

Not sure on sizes n stuff, was gonna ask you lot in here as i know a few of you use them or have done in the past, 
basically i need the correct size (which i know is dependant on the fansize ) for 1x600 n 1x400 HPS( will be 2x 600 soon) in line about 2 ft apart,total distance of run will be about 6ft from intake to exhaust via the lights i do have a fan here that could be used but if not i will buy another size if needed.
Fan i have here is a 4" cheapo inline with a very old carbon filter lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm imagining Dura sat with half his face painted blue screaming SPARTAAAAAAA at the monitor!


im totally blue the day mate, waiting on the outcome of the SFA decision at hampden deciding what happening with rangers....ahm hoping we get relegated to the 3rd divison and the whole of scottish football collapses coz sky and every sponsor in the country pulls the plug and the rest of the fuckin teams all financially meltdown...especially those fukin mutton molesting deoderant dodging sister shagging aberdeen fuckers....I FUCKING HATE ABERDEEN...even more than Celtic( the tattie munchin altar boy buggering terrorist supporting irish fenian taig bead rattling cunts)


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

They are 125mm lad. And if you want them I am sure we can work something out (I am def not going to be using 2 of them at least). Just the postal getting them over the water really.



Saerimmner said:


> What sizes are the ones you have laying around and do you want to part with them? lol
> 
> Not sure on sizes n stuff, was gonna ask you lot in here as i know a few of you use them or have done in the past,
> basically i need the correct size (which i know is dependant on the fansize ) for 1x600 n 1x400 HPS( will be 2x 600 soon) in line about 2 ft apart,total distance of run will be about 6ft from intake to exhaust via the lights i do have a fan here that could be used but if not i will buy another size if needed.
> Fan i have here is a 4" cheapo inline with a very old carbon filter lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> They are 125mm lad. And if you want them I am sure we can work something out (I am def not going to be using 2 of them at least). Just the postal getting them over the water really.


Ok mate cheers, have got to wait for me crop to come down n be sold which will be about a fortnight-3weeks so have a think what ya want for em and how ya want me to get the money across to ya n PM me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im totally blue the day mate, waiting on the outcome of the SFA decision at hampden deciding what happening with rangers....ahm hoping we get relegated to the 3rd divison and the whole of scottish football collapses coz sky and every sponsor in the country pulls the plug and the rest of the fuckin teams all financially meltdown...especially those fukin mutton molesting deoderant dodging sister shagging aberdeen fuckers....I FUCKING HATE ABERDEEN...even more than Celtic( the tattie munchin altar boy buggering terrorist supporting irish fenian taig bead rattling cunts)


I reckon much like europe they wont let it collapse cos it'll fuck everyone. 

fenian taig bead rattling cunts eh  nabbin it


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

fuck the pope


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon much like europe they wont let it collapse cos it'll fuck everyone.
> 
> fenian taig bead rattling cunts eh  nabbin it


 hard to say.....rangers are absolutely hated up here.....bit like man utd and chelsea.....sheer jealousy but its gonny cause problems.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Well Don, if you are over for my 40th bash, I wouldn't be using that saying around some of my mates, lol. Although some are as blue as Dura and would probably appreciate it, lol.

Let me look into the weight and the cost of sending and I'll get back to you Rimmer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

hahahaha all in good fun till someone's over the balcony eh Bru. i'm nee bother on the drink anyways


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> hard to say.....rangers are absolutely hated up here.....bit like man utd and chelsea.....sheer jealousy but its gonny cause problems.


I try n keep the big picture in mind. it's like all these price fixing banks, if old candle face Arry redknapper can get away with it the banks sure as fuck will.


----------



## stormannorm82 (Jul 4, 2012)

ha great just found this uk thread.Totally agree with every1 on the crap green thats flying around.ive got exodus cheese afghan kush and pineapple thai on the grow just now lovely.can only get shitty thai stick just now here and its pish seeded to fuck and its got skewers thru it and tied up in red thread BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!.keep it green uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

christ that actually sounds like a real thai stick?!?!!?!?


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaha all in good fun till someone's over the balcony eh Bru. i'm nee bother on the drink anyways


aye, providing ye dinnae pish in the cupbard, lmfao.....(was you who said it, not me!)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATAMI-WILMA-8-POT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-SYSTEM-SELF-WATERING-/110664480541?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c41df71d

so now ive shut shop til the xmas grow wat il start early semptember gunna use both lights and do maybe 4-6 week veg! 1k on 8 plants 

see that wilma system up ther il put link to? well im thinking of getting sum airpots for it and using coco anyone else do this with thers??? 
next im getting a new reflector wat would u say are better,,diamonds,,cooltubes or parabloics??
the parabolic ones seem better on light dispersal?? 

so in short 8 pot wilma with airpots and coco,,will it work??

and wat reflector out of the cool tubes,para and diamond?

i know u wont answer but pff lol

SAMBO they will be posted in morning mate shes going to collect em later on

chedz did u collect them?


gotta say im sleeping much better now iv dismantled me stuf,,just feel like a fucking murderer but its not worth the risk issit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha I didn't actually piss in the wardrobe, thank god, just up the bathroom wall 


DST said:


> aye, providing ye dinnae pish in the cupbard, lmfao.....(was you who said it, not me!)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

stormannorm82 said:


> .can only get shitty thai stick just now here and its pish seeded to fuck and its got skewers thru it and tied up in red thread BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!


umm thats how its ment to be mate


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Im smoking the ghe exo right now and can tell you it hasn't got shit on the real exo, its nice but not as nice by far



It's frosty, tasty, good strength but don't stink enough it's smelly but just don't stink the place out like it should IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATAMI-WILMA-8-POT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-SYSTEM-SELF-WATERING-/110664480541?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c41df71d
> 
> so now ive shut shop til the xmas grow wat il start early semptember gunna use both lights and do maybe 4-6 week veg! 1k on 8 plants
> 
> ...


wilma's are easy as fuck but you have to clean the tank depending on what you put in nutewise or it'll be a witches cauldron. and 2 x 600's will give you way better light than 1k

wilmas are meant for square pots, youd not fit as many airpots in


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's frosty, tasty, good strength but don't stink enough it's smelly but just don't stink the place out like it should IMO


Alright mate gonna give the reveg's a spray with plant vitality in a little bit after feeding them just as a precaution, was wondering about your thoughts on foliar feeding, I mean does it act as a foliar feed aswell or in your opinion would I be better off staggering the 2 every couple of days? I ask because now I've put everything back into veg I want my rh high and I like to foliar feed to try and speed things up a little just not sure what would happen using the both close together because like you said that pv seems to be some naughty stuff. If you don't know the answer I'll play it by ear and see how the plants do was just wndering as I've never done both close together and the livers is a very light feeder and don't want it OD'ing especially after just butchering it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

@UNLUCKY did you say you got your puppy after?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

Japanese couple having an argument:

Husband "Sukitaki!"
Wife replies "Kowanini!"
Husband "Toka a anji rodi roumi yakoo!"

Wife, on her knees literally begging "Mimi nakoundinda tinkouji!"
Husband replies angrily "kina tim kouji!"

And look at you, sitting there reading this as if you understand Japanese.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

My wife asked me if I had any fantasies..

I said, "I've got this one where we pretend that we're complete strangers and have never met..."

She said, "What, and you pick me up in some bar?"

I said, "No... Just the first bit."


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

"I'm a bit nervous," I said. "I haven't been with a prostitute before."

"Just relax, baby, and tell me what you like," she replied.

"I like turtles..."


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

i thought id read somewer that smaller airpots will fit in the square holes,,,, i use canna nutes,,,was just looking for someting neet and tidy all in 1 like that sees the most conveniant for my space,,thats why i was thinking of parabolic refl;ector too,ill have to measure but i think that refelc tor will be the width of my room so better light spread dunno.,,il look into it between now and then ive got about 8 weeks


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

@w Dragon yes mate PV also feeds them i only use it once on my plants, after spraying them with it mite won't go near it even the clones i took from sprayed plants had no bother from mites


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> and dont let the bed bugs bite. please dont be mr. rollitup in drag. that would blow all our dreams. hes such a fuckin asshole.



one that might make me a mod one day...............................


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @UNLUCKY did you say you got your puppy after?



i did yes, she is lush and funny...she don't like weed at all,she gets a funny look on here face if i get a bud out one that looks like she is in trouble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

christ, you think you know someone then they do something and you think fuck me, what the fuck. can't do details but my family are nutjobs.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> @w Dragon yes mate PV also feeds them i only use it once on my plants, after spraying them with it mite won't go near it even the clones i took from sprayed plants had no bother from mites


cheers for getting back to me mate, well I'm on the case for another couple of hours gonna spray them down just to be on the safe side, figured a bug attack whilst theirs little on them could do alot of damage or atleast slow the reveg process down and can't be having that, kicking myself badly for losing all them clones in the first place but after sorting the room shouldn't have to worry then, when they're reveged from what I understand they put out alot of new growth and should be loads of cloning material for those that are waiting including myself, I didn't even let them finish out just lost the plot and butchered them up prob cost me a couple of grand that moment of madness but would rather the strains and also have to come good on my word , shouldn't be long now though if the ganga gods favour me, if not I'll prob take a hammer to the room next time.
ordering the russians later so I got something to keep me occupied whilst these clone onlys do their thing.
well I'm a gonna the attic is a calling almost brings a tear to my eye seeing plants butchered up that only had a couple of weeks left on them but I suppose that's the price of a short fuse lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> LMFAO, some people who comment in this thread....too much. "Stick yer clone only in yer dickhole." What a turd.
> Like chedz said, probably never had the clone only.
> 
> And I chop my plants when they are ready, not by looking at them with a microscope....anal trichome spotters. It really is quite hilarious when I here people saying, Yeh, I got 20% clear, 70% cloudy, 10% amber...what, like you counted every fukkin trichome on your plant...SHUT THE FUK UP!!!! Different plants trichomes mature at different times, so why are people applying this universal rule of counting trichomes and chopping when we see amber. A trichome that has been damaged can become amber...so what, you gonna chop when you see damaged trichomes....pa-lease.
> ...



chill pissy pants, whats up you out of weed ? lol it can look ready but it don't smoke like its ready...but if i chop down with plenty amber then its a hard hitting smoke 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ, you think you know someone then they do something and you think fuck me, what the fuck. can't do details but my family are nutjobs.



&#8203;its a hard life...................


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i did yes, she is lush and funny...she don't like weed at all,she gets a funny look on here face if i get a bud out one that looks like she is in trouble


lol won't be long til you have to start puting it up, mine never bothered other than the odd sniff as they walked by it on the coffee table, me n the misses popped down asda for the basics was only gone about half hour or so and they'd eaten the bag I left on the coffee table about 4gs worth, was a quiet night in my house lolol they were very sleepy dogs.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

well time for my lazy arse to do something catch ya later guys and gals.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

well it's official I'm a dumbass!!!! fed the plants and then without even thinking went crazy with the plant vitality and sprayed everything even got the electrics by accident, so that's that for today, lights out for 4hrs now and then if I can convince the misses to help back to it, I need to pass stuff down to her as getting up and down about 20 times ain't an option and just dropping it down isn't either we got cream carpet on the landing that shows every mark and I'll be fucked if I'm putting the carpet cleaner over it again been done too many times already, coming along slowly up there now though and shouldn't be long before I can start with the pics gonna get a camera the misses can work next week without all the gps shit attached and hopefully It'll be simple enough for me to use aswell (not likely) but one can hope.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ, you think you know someone then they do something and you think fuck me, what the fuck. can't do details but my family are nutjobs.


tell me bout it shit ive just had to bin 5 plants 3 weeks into flower and put away my full grow room and tidy up like ther was never anything ther,just got the extractor hole in the celing to fix!!


fuking wanking arseholes!


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> well time for my lazy arse to do something catch ya later guys and gals.



Lol sure ur nt that lazy


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

I've had my landlord asking for his share from the last crop this week what a fucking dick head lol did he really think i was going to give him anything after telling me to move fucking knob!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2012)

burn that house down to the fuckin ground. scumlord.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aCiYmCVikjo]http://youtu.be/aCiYmCVikjo[/video]


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

that's rich, coming from you. You not like it when I come down from my fence?


unlucky said:


> chill pissy pants,


hahahahahahahahaha, that is funny.


unlucky said:


> whats up you out of weed ? lol


When my plants look ready, they generally smoke like they are ready too...not really sure what you mean. 


unlucky said:


> it can look ready but it don't smoke like its ready...but if i chop down with plenty amber then its a hard hitting smoke 4sure


DST


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's frosty, tasty, good strength but don't stink enough it's smelly but just don't stink the place out like it should IMO


Yeah man exactly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

serial violater ima call u SV for short!
lol on ur avvy looking at it i thought sum1 had actually gott a hold of unlucky at last!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've had my landlord asking for his share from the last crop this week what a fucking dick head lol did he really think i was going to give him anything after telling me to move fucking knob!!!


LOL no shit??


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL no shit??



I know cheeky as fuck but to be honest his knick name is DC short for DULL CUNT lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL no shit??


Yeah , i couldn't believe the size of the bitch lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I know cheeky as fuck but to be honest his knick name is DC short for DULL CUNT lol


lol lke my EX soc called pal who threatened to get me taxed then grass me to police NOW wanting to be pals again WTF AS IF wat planet do these people live on! pff

n CHEDZ man i swear to god hcan hardley fucking undertsand your accent lols


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

21 gram joint my good friend rolled us today.





Pure weed with Silver bubble and SourD mix.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> 21 gram joint my good friend rolled us today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuk me is that made in one of those spinney joint roller machines??? no way thats hand rolled unless ur from uk ui aint got the skillz

even more so makes me think its not hand rolled is the commercial flooring


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

don't be silly, that's just a small one my mate rolled. And it's not a machine made J, just well packed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> don't be silly, that's just a small one my mate rolled. And it's not a machine made J, just well packed.


rather smooth!

[video=youtube;wh_eO2QoeCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh_eO2QoeCM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


LOLZ how the fuk can he sit ther saynig this with strate face HAHAHA


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2012)

here's another he rolled up for 420....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol lke my EX soc called pal who threatened to get me taxed then grass me to police NOW wanting to be pals again WTF AS IF wat planet do these people live on! pff
> 
> n CHEDZ man i swear to god hcan hardley fucking undertsand your accent lols


Lol ay im from the black country proper fuckin english lad no mamby pamby bollox haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

DST said:


> here's another he rolled up for 420....


lol be nice to see summet to scale it too,.,.,, save me two/s dst il send u address lol

chedz wtf im YORK bornand bred mate cant get no more britich than that ,its that fucking YOKEL accent u got i think bak in the day too much nigga slave shagging went on coz now look allll fcuked up lolz


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

Black country myself unique ascent n all that lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol be nice to see summet to scale it too,.,.,, save me two/s dst il send u address lol
> 
> chedz wtf im YORK bornand bred mate cant get no more britich than that ,its that fucking YOKEL accent u got i think bak in the day too much nigga slave shagging went on coz now look allll fcuked up lolz


U would nt know a proper british accent if your mother spoke it fluent u cunt lmao 

Trust me if i go to north or to far south the wanker donna understand me lad lol quite annoyin tbh i asked for a pint on 4 occassion in warrington a few yrs back and the bitch still could nt understand me so i poured my own all fuckin night lol dont worry the cunt could understand my money lol i ended up puttin £500 behind the bar for me and 10 of the boys haha needless to say we got threw out after our little lock in the wankers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Black country myself unique ascent n all that lol.


Trust me lad i ve worked all over west mids and they struggle with me sumtimes haha im like wtf do i look like a jamocan or sum slant eyed cunt haha the lads at work rib us all the time over it lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

You cunts on about British accents lol a form of Welsh has been spoken in Britain for thousands of years so the original and still the best has got to be the Welsh accent lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Trust me lad i ve worked all over west mids and they struggle with me sumtimes haha im like wtf do i look like a jamocan or sum slant eyed cunt haha the lads at work rib us all the time over it lmao


makes it harder over the phone too mate lol
ok for tonights viewing i have

[video=youtube;NHKzJeGlO0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHKzJeGlO0A&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2733462/The+Rise+and+Fall+of+a+White+Collar+Hooligan+2012+DVDRip+XViD-PLAYNOW.html

and 

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2545580/On+The+Inside+2011+DvDRiP+XviD+AC3+-+VISUALiSE.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You cunts on about British accents lol a form of Welsh has been spoken in Britain for thousands of years so the original and still the best has got to be the Welsh accent lol


u meen like yikky yakky daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You cunts on about British accents lol a form of Welsh has been spoken in Britain for thousands of years so the original and still the best has got to be the Welsh accent lol


Lmao welsh we should sink u cunts lol poisoning our sheep with that inbred spunk of yours lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You cunts on about British accents lol a form of Welsh has been spoken in Britain for thousands of years so the original and still the best has got to be the Welsh accent lol


Lmao welsh we should sink u cunts lol poisoning our sheep with that inbred spunk of yours lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao welsh we should sink u cunts lol poisoning our sheep with that inbred spunk of yours lmfao


roflmao hagaga

ok man well im off to watch this football holigan movie new one so should be plenty of unwarented violence and uneeded cockny strutting,...... u know walk like sambo!! haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u meen like yikky yakky daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??


Na lickadickaday lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> roflmao hagaga
> 
> ok man well im off to watch this football holigan movie new one so should be plenty of unwarented violence and uneeded cockny strutting,...... u know walk like sambo!! haha


Wtf was up with that cunt earlier lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf was up with that cunt earlier lol


dunno mate i guess he must have his hed on today...he canbe like that,,hormones i guess hes prolly on the rag hahaha,,

ok well im off for a spliff and watch sum fliks thers been fuk all about for a while so im gunna wind down watch me film then very possibly bust one out over sum granny porn!! lol can u belive sum1 order 4 disks of granny porn make me feel sik with it on my pc

IMAGINE watching on at a mates for the laugh and watching ur gran slowley work her way onto the screen O,M,F,G wouldnt u just diiiieeee lol

ok im ou CHEDZ GET Whattsapp messneger its free on android free texts matey
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whatsapp&hl=en


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

I was thinkin maybe to early for his comedown the mad cunt lol fuck i think the lad is sweet but he does go on all high and mighty sumtimes and i aint gonna av that for breakfast lmao 
fuck off the u borin cunt lmao football hooligans haha get the cunts on ther own and they are fucked lmao not a brain cell in all of em haha


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 4, 2012)

hows every cunt then?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

chatting your shiz boys.......... ? and whats all this chat about clones but no shit...but i asked about them like ages ago and you lot give me weeks of shizz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fuckin sweet gaz yaself?? And yh ic3 just saw ya post in my thread u cunt had the babie up and nearly fell out the bed you mad fucker lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hows every cunt then?



&#8203;full of uk charm i see.................. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> chatting your shiz boys.......... ? and whats all this chat about clones but no shit...but i asked about them like ages ago and you lot give me weeks of shizz


Fuck off rollie lmfao na who wen were haha


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck off rollie lmfao na who wen were haha



rotters.........


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You cunts on about British accents lol a form of Welsh has been spoken in Britain for thousands of years so the original and still the best has got to be the Welsh accent lol


what like these?
[video=youtube;48N6PEXxgdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48N6PEXxgdA[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fuck me wots this as 1 pops out and 10 come in lol its not a freehouse u cunts lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> rotters.........


I secretly love ua really lol even if u are a little butch for me hahaha


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I secretly love ua really lol even if u are a little butch for me hahaha


&#8203;you love my truck more.............. 4sure


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 4, 2012)

think the lads are just copying you lol shizz head lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you love my truck more.............. 4sure


Fuck the truck id ride ya like a whore lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

&#8203;thats not funny................im off....you scare me 4sure...........hhmmm


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

I was in line waiting to pay for my petrol and the guy at the front said, "Pump one."

Which got me thinking: "I wonder if the Queen ever says that to Prince Philip?"


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

well evening wankers, are all your sisters on there periods when yez are all in here?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 4, 2012)

I was stopped for a chat in the street by my old neighbour earlier:

"It's been ages" I said, "how old are your kids now?"

"They're 13" he said.

"Wow, time flies... I bet they're shaving already aren't they?" I laughed.

"They're girls" he snapped.

"Yeah I know that Abdul, but still..."


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> chatting your shiz boys.......... ? and whats all this chat about clones but no shit...but i asked about them like ages ago and you lot give me weeks of shizz


Ws I supposed to get told of for askin for cuts lol


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 4, 2012)

I joined a chocolate lovers forum the other day
They asked if I liked the combination of chocolate, caramel, nougat and hazelnut.
I said i used to but no longer did.
Then i was banned from the site for going off topic.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> I joined a chocolate lovers forum the other day
> They asked if I liked the combination of chocolate, caramel, nougat and hazelnut.
> I said i used to but no longer did.
> Then i was banned from the site for going off topic.


Lmao at that tetchy fuckers or what.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Ws I supposed to get told of for askin for cuts lol


&#8203;only if your me it looks like.................... :-/


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 4, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Lmao at that tetchy fuckers or what.


Lmfao.. haha


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;only if your me it looks like.................... :-/


I feel bad now il take sum stick if I have to makes us even lol


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

I still ain't got a cut yet tho


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> I feel bad now il take sum stick if I have to makes us even lol


&#8203;oh don't be getting them crying........that sort of banter i don't need...lol


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;oh don't be getting them crying........that sort of banter i don't need...lol


Lol il zip it


----------



## unlucky (Jul 4, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> I still ain't got a cut yet tho


it helps if you do some... kiss-ass


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 4, 2012)

well the russians have been ordered went with the tude, should only be a couple of days before they land and I'll get them started asap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

My Swedes bouncing


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My Swedes bouncing


is that not what Nancy Dell'olio said about Sven??


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

never happy, lol......







IC3M4L3 said:


> lol be nice to see summet to scale it too,.,.,, save me two/s dst il send u address lol
> 
> chedz wtf im YORK bornand bred mate cant get no more britich than that ,its that fucking YOKEL accent u got i think bak in the day too much nigga slave shagging went on coz now look allll fcuked up lolz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

christ that thing looks bigger than the grey area cafe itself man


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 5, 2012)

hows the gang then?


----------



## budscot (Jul 5, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boy


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Well well, Dura can't be a happy camper today. I was amazed at some of the interviews with peeps from Glasgow, and they actually admited to Rangers being in the wrong and they should start at the bottom. And these were Rangers fans.......

I had to laugh at the vote though. 12 votes, 10 against, 1 for (Rangers of course) and 1 abstain, guess fukking who. Rangers second team, Glasgow Kilmarnock FC, lmfao.

I bet you that Murray chap aint signing on the dole at the minute. Come on, let the Pars back in the Premiership, pawetty pwease?!?!?!. I will even support Rangers in the lower leagues if they do

I don't hate Rangers, I just can't eat a whole "Current Bun".


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you love my truck more.............. 4sure


I found a nice truck for ya......www.bigpinktruck.com


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

So how the fuck are we all today?

Ive got a leaky radiator to fix( with no spanner or PTFE tapeto fix it) which is slowly destroying the hall carpet, some plants to water and maybe chop if they are ready, plus a pissed off girlfriend thats in a mood with me as i told her to STFU for keep talking over me earlier lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Well well, Dura can't be a happy camper today. I was amazed at some of the interviews with peeps from Glasgow, and they actually admited to Rangers being in the wrong and they should start at the bottom. And these were Rangers fans.......
> 
> I had to laugh at the vote though. 12 votes, 10 against, 1 for (Rangers of course) and 1 abstain, guess fukking who. Rangers second team, Glasgow Kilmarnock FC, lmfao.
> 
> ...


im totally for starting from div3 mate, we deserve it , my only complaints have centred around the bloody media witchunt( no other team HAS ever had to endure the abuse we have) and the sheer amount of time its all taken. i firmly believe that murray, whyte and co should be up in court and seriously fuckin hammered for the situation( then lined up against a wall and fuckin shot). major piss-off has bee all theses fuckers claimin there choices were based on 'sporting integrity'!!! sheer jealousy and hatred were the reasons, they should at least have the bollocks to admit it.......but i forsee serious problems for scottish football due to sponsorship and sky deals collapsing, these companies will NOT pay if there are no old firm games. simple economics.....but we WILL be back, and we've got LONG fuckin memories....this fiasco will echo down football for decades.....the clubs that voted against us will suffer when we do appear again.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

a lotta team are goin to the wall over this, the SPL is gonna be the Scottish Pub League .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

give over it practically was anyway man.


----------



## baklawa (Jul 5, 2012)

Wotcher boys, just checking in cos I missed you all but can't stay, I'm on this new productivity vibe and all social media is forbidden (by me) until past midnight (by which time I am generally too stoned and knackered to do more than mentally log in to RIU and write a few imaginary posts).

Dammit I miss my loser layabout days.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

I find the whole thing amazing, Dura. I am quite surprised that the clubs who voted didn't take some sort of financial advise on what the repercussions will be. It's like they are chopping off their noses to spite their face. I was totally surprised at the vote. It's just a fukkin scam, you got 30-40k supporters probably on average, I am sure most will have season tickets, yet the wank strains that drive around in Bentleys still manage to screw the Club over. The thing is, this is not just in Football, this is happening all over in different industries. I can see a resurgence of Madam Guillotinne in the not so distant future.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

hark the Geordies, not so long ago in a lower league themselves, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over it practically was anyway man.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over it practically was anyway man.


 is your tub of silver polish not well out of date mate???...The Toon, the 'sleeping giants' of english fitba , more like a bloody comatosed corpse,lol. btw mate just popped one of those qq beans mate....hope its a bitch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

knew ya'd bite lad 

i've not seen silverware at our place yet in my lifetime, i aint holding my breath. hang on what am i saying were in europa league now!!!! watch out europe... lmfbo 

fingers crossed for your QQ then lad. think cindyguygrower has a nice cut but aint seen him about for a while.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2012)

8wks flowering 2moz on the Caliband so getting close to chop time, gna go up there in a bit when lil`un is awake and see how they are doing methinks, and then got a bit of a gap coz i planted my next lot of seeds late and they are taking ages to sprout, got 10 Qrazyquake on coco starters an after 10days in there they just cracked their shells and sprouted a tiny little tail lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> well the russians have been ordered went with the tude, should only be a couple of days before they land and I'll get them started asap



did you order the fem 6seed pac ? the kandy kush bag seed is not a bad little smoke


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> 8wks flowering 2moz on the Caliband so getting close to chop time, gna go up there in a bit when lil`un is awake and see how they are doing methinks, and then got a bit of a gap coz i planted my next lot of seeds late and they are taking ages to sprout, got 10 Qrazyquake on coco starters an after 10days in there they just cracked their shells and sprouted a tiny little tail lol


i dropped te bean inna cup of water last nite at about 7pm.....poked it about a bit about 9 and it sunk.....stuck it in bog roll under my cfl seedling light with my other clones and this morning it had fully opened with a half inch tail....fastest 'crack' ive ever had.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> I found a nice truck for ya......www.bigpinktruck.com



its in with a chance being a mercedes,but i want the gray plastic shiz in turquoise..............thankyou


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i dropped te bean inna cup of water last nite at about 7pm.....poked it about a bit about 9 and it sunk.....stuck it in bog roll under my cfl seedling light with my other clones and this morning it had fully opened with a half inch tail....fastest 'crack' ive ever had.


sounds like the big and tall pheno, grows fast as fuck


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like the big and tall pheno, grows fast as fuck


it was a real fat and healthy lookin bean.


----------



## Mrgreenfinger (Jul 5, 2012)

whats the happnin dudes

though id share some pics of ma grow.......seedsman seeds velvet bud......week 5 or 6 a think...lol


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 5, 2012)

ay up guys and gals, a bit off topic i know.... but any of u bought top booster in uk?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> did you order the fem 6seed pac ? the kandy kush bag seed is not a bad little smoke


yeah just ordered a single 6pack of fems, was tempted to order 2packs to be on the safe side I generally germ 2x the amount I need but after growing them out before wouldn't have the space if all 12 were to come good.
kandy kush bag seed??? is it a freebie or something love? or have we been talking about it in the past and what's left of my memory has failed me again lol 
I was gonna go with the sea of seeds promo but after asking a couple of questions and not getting a straight answer thought I'd keep it simple with the tude, certainly don't need 17 WR, I'm only looking for one keeper to run clones from and run a sog of sorts just without 48 little plants, thinking 18 would be a good number of small monster cola plants, perhaps a one light perpetual whilst leaving the clone only's to do their thing under the other and see how the yields match up, the exo is supposed to be the producer but the biggest weight for me has come from the livers. 
lots of experimenting coming up in the near future, just need it all to hurry up this growing shit takes forever does my head in, seriously gives me thoughts of going back to part time weekend work, you know the kind walking around the pubs doing £50 a G. I think I'm past it these days but have had an offer made and I'm feeling awful tempted, just keep chanting to myself your a good boy these days, that little devil that sits on my other shoulder keeps screaming don't be a pussy get out there and get paid like the old days, good job I'm a well behaved lazy bastard lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> ay up guys and gals, a bit off topic i know.... but any of u bought top booster in uk?


there are loads of boosters to choose between mate, lots of the guys on here us them pk13/14, overdrive, monster bloom the list goes on mate more boosters than ya can shake a stick at.
might be an idea to add how your growing and what medium etc your using for some of the more experienced to help answer I don't use them myself sorry mate so couldn't tell which is best for which situation.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

gaun fishin, back soon.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lickadickaday lol



That's French init?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what like these?
> [video=youtube;48N6PEXxgdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48N6PEXxgdA[/video]



Yeah just like Dai vader lol


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> might be an idea to add how your growing and what medium etc your using for some of the more experienced to help answer .


Check out my grow journal.... I was thinking of using PK13/14 and then top booster 4 weeks from slay day.... any ideas people?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> yeah just ordered a single 6pack of fems, was tempted to order 2packs to be on the safe side I generally germ 2x the amount I need but after growing them out before wouldn't have the space if all 12 were to come good.
> kandy kush bag seed??? is it a freebie or something love? or have we been talking about it in the past and what's left of my memory has failed me again lol
> I was gonna go with the sea of seeds promo but after asking a couple of questions and not getting a straight answer thought I'd keep it simple with the tude, certainly don't need 17 WR, I'm only looking for one keeper to run clones from and run a sog of sorts just without 48 little plants, thinking 18 would be a good number of small monster cola plants, perhaps a one light perpetual whilst leaving the clone only's to do their thing under the other and see how the yields match up, the exo is supposed to be the producer but the biggest weight for me has come from the livers.
> lots of experimenting coming up in the near future, just need it all to hurry up this growing shit takes forever does my head in, seriously gives me thoughts of going back to part time weekend work, you know the kind walking around the pubs doing £50 a G. I think I'm past it these days but have had an offer made and I'm feeling awful tempted, just keep chanting to myself your a good boy these days, that little devil that sits on my other shoulder keeps screaming don't be a pussy get out there and get paid like the old days, good job I'm a well behaved lazy bastard lol


would a sog be any good if i had a line of them and used 1 of those light movers? im thinking of doing the attick out but with the shape of it ill only have hight at the middle so i wanted to keep them a bit shorter.

has anyone used 1 of the light movers? im thinking you'll lose some yeild cos the plants wont have constant light


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> would a sog be any good if i had a line of them and used 1 of those light movers? im thinking of doing the attick out but with the shape of it ill only have hight at the middle so i wanted to keep them a bit shorter.
> 
> has anyone used 1 of the light movers? im thinking you'll lose some yeild cos the plants wont have constant light


I have the same prob mate, my attic is tiny because I live in a semi detached house the sides slope down on 3 sides and even in the middle I can't stand up straight (I'm 5'11-6ft ish) that's why everything has to be kept small, If I were to run one light up there I'd get away with decent size plants but with 2x600's and a large T5 small plants is now my only option hence why I was thinking sog mate, I've racked my brains on ways around it and every time I think that might work I go up with the tape measure take the depth of the pots and the lights into account and am back to square 1, the best I've come up with so far is to run both the 600's down the centre at the highest point but that means I won't have room for anything else up there, I want to clone and hopefullly veg up there aswell, chances are with the size I'm working with it's a pipe dream, but I'm gonna go it a go never the less atleast then I can tell myself I tried.
Also don't know anything about light movers sorrry mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

anyone got a 8pot wilma for sale?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/120802491988?_trksid=p4340.m1982&_trkparms=aid=555001&algo=PW.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=29&meid=395793313075874495&pid=100009&prg=1013&rk=1&


any good for intakeu think?

dragon get one of those parabolic reflectors mate ther wide so spead the light out better


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

Also you can run a perpetual sog with one light mate, clones in one end finished plants out the other.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I have the same prob mate, my attic is tiny because I live in a semi detached house the sides slope down on 3 sides and even in the middle I can't stand up straight (I'm 5'11-6ft ish) that's why everything has to be kept small, If I were to run one light up there I'd get away with decent size plants but with 2x600's and a large T5 small plants is now my only option hence why I was thinking sog mate, I've racked my brains on ways around it and every time I think that might work I go up with the tape measure take the depth of the pots and the lights into account and am back to square 1, the best I've come up with so far is to run both the 600's down the centre at the highest point but that means I won't have room for anything else up there, I want to clone and hopefullly veg up there aswell, chances are with the size I'm working with it's a pipe dream, but I'm gonna go it a go never the less atleast then I can tell myself I tried.
> Also don't know anything about light movers sorrry mate


its the same here mate. that idea is out the window now. i got a big chimney in the centre of the attick. i forgot all about it and it wasnt long ago i was up there lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its the same here mate. that idea is out the window now. i got a big chimney in the centre of the attick. i forgot all about it and it wasnt long ago i was up there lol


What are you planning on putting up there mate? little attics suck I never got chance to look in mine until we moved in (instant heartbreak)


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> What are you planning on putting up there mate? little attics suck I never got chance to look in mine until we moved in (instant heartbreak)



C'mon boys all this talk of little attics is scaring me lol i'll be moving into the attic when i move house, should be enough room above a 3 bed terrace i hope lol

check this out http://www.theweedblog.com/mangos-increase-the-effects-of-consuming-marijuana/


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> C'mon boys all this talk of little attics is scaring me lol i'll be moving into the attic when i move house, should be enough room above a 3 bed terrace i hope lol
> 
> check this out http://www.theweedblog.com/mangos-increase-the-effects-of-consuming-marijuana/



should be fine mate especially in a terraced depending on the size, as you know down our way most houses are pretty uniform, my last house was a terraced and the attic was more than bog enough and that was a 2bed, I should have known better looking at mine from the outside being a roofer for years but was so eager to get in there the thought never even crossed my mind about how small it would actually be, the size of the house doesn't help either the house is quiet big and the attic is the smallest room in the house lol.
what you planning on putting in yours mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

my attick is sweet like lol could fit a xl big bud grow tent up ther,,,i guess im just FUCKING lucky lmao,,nvermind the amount of cupbords built into the house we got shit i could have a perpetual grow one in each cupboard if i was 
1..single
2.. not living in the middle of the ghetto lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> What are you planning on putting up there mate? little attics suck I never got chance to look in mine until we moved in (instant heartbreak)


i was thinking a row of 2 plants sog but from the end of the house its about 1m free then the hatch, another 1m free, the chimney then 1m free. anything i do it wont work very well lol


3eyes said:


> C'mon boys all this talk of little attics is scaring me lol i'll be moving into the attic when i move house, should be enough room above a 3 bed terrace i hope lol
> 
> check this out http://www.theweedblog.com/mangos-increase-the-effects-of-consuming-marijuana/


my house is a 3 bed terraced house. its just the chimney thats fucking me up


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

Not sure yet depends on size and cost until the 1st 1 comes down then i'll change things as i go along, as soon as i get the keys i'll be up the attic having a look then making plans ideally i want room to run 2 600's and then i'll make a small mother and cloning area and use the sides for storage but 1st thing will be putting power up there then strengthening by running baton the opposite way to the joists before boarding so the ceiling doesn't sag. I might put a tent in there for the 1st 1 just to save time and build it up properly when the need isn't so great i should be in by 1st Sept so gotta get cracking for xmas


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my attick is sweet like lol could fit a xl big bud grow tent up ther,,,i guess im just FUCKING lucky lmao,,nvermind the amount of cupbords built into the house we got shit i could have a perpetual grow one in each cupboard if i was
> 1..single
> 2.. not living in the middle of the ghetto lol



ya lucky bastard if that were mine I would have already converted it, I've converted a couple of attics so far and spent a small fortune along the way, the last house would have been ideal but the ceilings couldn't take the weight of the sterling board when screwing them to the joists and the spare bedroom ceiling come down, so that was the end of that, this one seems to be holding out ok for now, but still wouldn't fancy taking libertys with too much weight, It's surprising how much weight boarding out an attic adds I use either 3/4" or inch thick sterling (osb2) and then hang everything from the joists to help keep the weight on the floor down.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking a row of 2 plants sog but from the end of the house its about 1m free then the hatch, another 1m free, the chimney then 1m free. anything i do it wont work very well lol
> 
> 
> my house is a 3 bed terraced house. its just the chimney thats fucking me up



could you not use the 2m behind the chimney as a flower area and the rest for a small clone/mother area? the upside to the chimney breast where it is it'll make putting a curtain up easier and you still have a dark area when you open the hatch so as that you don't get obvious orange glow beaming down? just thinking out loud mate as it's hard to visualise without seeing it.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Not sure yet depends on size and cost until the 1st 1 comes down then i'll change things as i go along, as soon as i get the keys i'll be up the attic having a look then making plans ideally i want room to run 2 600's and then i'll make a small mother and cloning area and use the sides for storage but 1st thing will be putting power up there then strengthening by running baton the opposite way to the joists before boarding so the ceiling doesn't sag. I might put a tent in there for the 1st 1 just to save time and build it up properly when the need isn't so great i should be in by 1st Sept so gotta get cracking for xmas


Defo sounds like you have a good plan mate, I never reinforced my floor and it's been playing on my mind, I'm just hoping the boards are spreading the weight, truth be told mate I had run out of money and just wanted to get it going, the ceilings here weren't great from the start due to loads of heavy boxes just being thrown up there and not placed on the joists so, so far there hasn't been any change in appearance apart from a couple of the plasterboard screws popped but I tapped them back in and filled over them, it's not just upstairs some of the plasterboard screws have popped in the living room aswell I think the job was done on the cheap, but it all helps me as nothing looks out of place and the ceilings look better now than they did when we moved in.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

@3EYES should mention mine are running on 14" centres with a reinforced cross section so I boarded the 4 squares between the reinforced (load bearing beams) so should be fine for a good while atleast touch wood.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

The only reason for strengthening is the house will be mine so if i fuck it up i got to fix it lol but i'm hoping i can generate some $ before i move but if all else fails i'll increase the cash back on the mortgage to get going


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

The white russian has been dispatched aswell so shouldn't be long now, also I ditched the other seeds I started they were dragging arse and I don't have the patience to be waiting on slow seedlings.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The only reason for strengthening is the house will be mine so if i fuck it up i got to fix it lol but i'm hoping i can generate some $ before i move but if all else fails i'll increase the cash back on the mortgage to get going


Have you had a look up there yet mate to see what you'll be working with? totally understand not wanting to have to repair your joists and ceilings, chances are if it's an old house you'll have black lathem plaster ceilings and you don't want to be replacing them until you absolutely have to, messy as fuck and the dust gets everywhere (I learned that lesson the hard way lol)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> ya lucky bastard if that were mine I would have already converted it, I've converted a couple of attics so far and spent a small fortune along the way, the last house would have been ideal but the ceilings couldn't take the weight of the sterling board when screwing them to the joists and the spare bedroom ceiling come down, so that was the end of that, this one seems to be holding out ok for now, but still wouldn't fancy taking libertys with too much weight, It's surprising how much weight boarding out an attic adds I use either 3/4" or inch thick sterling (osb2) and then hang everything from the joists to help keep the weight on the floor down.


well now u come to mention it the attick in my house is big yes but walking across the rafters is no fun lol fukers bend,,,, only thing id do is put a lil floorinn down and get sum kingspan insulation for up on the roof betwen the rafters maybe not kingspan coz its expensive but summet like BUT i dont need to i got a nice walk in room wat i could happily do 20 plants in with 2x600 lights with enough extraction )


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well now u come to mention it the attick in my house is big yes but walking across the rafters is no fun lol fukers bend,,,, only thing id do is put a lil floorinn down and get sum kingspan insulation for up on the roof betwen the rafters maybe not kingspan coz its expensive but summet like BUT i dont need to i got a nice walk in room wat i could happily do 20 plants in with 2x600 lights with enough extraction )


If your rafters bend under your weight that means the ceilings will be aswell you defo have to reinforce it all up there otherwise all your ceilings would pop and chances are whatever they've used up there wouldn't be taking a lot of weight, I can't even guess what they've done mate as by trade I'm a roofer and don't spend a lot of time in attics. prob best stay in ya walk in room mate atleast that way you know you won't end up in the room below you lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

well lads I'm off up in to the attic, wish I could say I was gonna do some work but I'm not, got 10mins of pottering about gonna grab a joint or 2 and then evict the misses off the tv so I can play on call of duty. got a good few hours work up there 2mo but it's loud (stapling insulation to joists) and all the neighbours are chatting away outside and don't want to draw any more attention as I spent days up there cutting boards, screwing and stapling. I bet they think I'm making it bomb proof already had a couple of the neighbours ask the misses, they don't ask me as I just grunt at them they're my neighbours not friends keep ya fucking nose out is my opinion lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> If your rafters bend under your weight that means the ceilings will be aswell you defo have to reinforce it all up there otherwise all your ceilings would pop and chances are whatever they've used up there wouldn't be taking a lot of weight, I can't even guess what they've done mate as by trade I'm a roofer and don't spend a lot of time in attics. prob best stay in ya walk in room mate atleast that way you know you won't end up in the room below you lmao


ou house is one of the with NO supporting walls i the actual house thers 3 in my block im the middle and everywall in my house apart from the sides ovbviously are all plasterboard .i.e i could rip avery wall out downstairs and up and nothing would come down from above  madness,,,kicthen cupborads fastened to a stud wall lol

n yeh the biggest mistake u can make isgetting involved with the neighbours


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ou house is one of the with NO supporting walls i the actual house thers 3 in my block im the middle and everywall in my house apart from the sides ovbviously are all plasterboard .i.e i could rip avery wall out downstairs and up and nothing would come down from above  madness,,,kicthen cupborads fastened to a stud wall lol


fucking hell mate I've never lived in a house like that, down here in Wales the houses were built to last, some of the new builds are all knocked up with plasterboard walls etc but luckily all the houses I've lived in have had solid brick walls, and most of the walls are used as load bearing, but then again the houses down here are old and will out live us, defo want to stay outta ya attic if your load bearing from the outside walls alone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell mate I've never lived in a house like that, down here in Wales the houses were built to last, some of the new builds are all knocked up with plasterboard walls etc but luckily all the houses I've lived in have had solid brick walls, and most of the walls are used as load bearing, but then again the houses down here are old and will out live us, defo want to stay outta ya attic if your load bearing from the outside walls alone



its a old hopuse built in 70's i think but they wer disgned b a woman and thats 100% true

il just stik to my room as yup not 1 load baring wall other than each side fucking madness lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> could you not use the 2m behind the chimney as a flower area and the rest for a small clone/mother area? the upside to the chimney breast where it is it'll make putting a curtain up easier and you still have a dark area when you open the hatch so as that you don't get obvious orange glow beaming down? just thinking out loud mate as it's hard to visualise without seeing it.


id only be able to fit 2 plants in there. ive never seen an attick like it before lol. the chimney is blocked off at the top so i might look into taking it out to make room. if i had the cash id get 1 of my builder mates to do a shed for me.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Have you had a look up there yet mate to see what you'll be working with? totally understand not wanting to have to repair your joists and ceilings, chances are if it's an old house you'll have black lathem plaster ceilings and you don't want to be replacing them until you absolutely have to, messy as fuck and the dust gets everywhere (I learned that lesson the hard way lol)



I've ripped a few ceilings down and hacked off walls in my time yes mate your right the shit gets everywhere even look like you got eye liner on lol i think they have been done and are now plaster board but i'll properly check it over when i get the keys i've been in there to view it but forgot most of it now lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

well nice couple of hours fishing, 2lb rainbow trout.....now for a bath and out for whiskey methinks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

im looking for the best way to get rid of artex on the hallway


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its a old hopuse built in 70's i think but they wer disgned b a woman and thats 100% true
> 
> il just stik to my room as yup not 1 load baring wall other than each side fucking madness lol


I've worked with a few female architects and so far no complaints, one in particular was shit hot at her job!!!! knew every detail inside and out and left nothing to question there's so many out there that will leave alot of details down to the builders it's unreal, If I wasn't so dull I could probably do it lol
lol the 70's that's a new build in some parts down here mate, I imagine 3eyes has seen some real old ones, we got a few that time forgot, I don't think I've ever lived in a house younger than 70yrs, the house I grew up in didn't have any running water, gas or electrics when my parents bought it, coal fires and a tin bath also they had an outside toilet lmao the man who lived there before them died in his 90's and it was his family home so fuck know's how old it is now.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im looking for the best way to get rid of artex on the hallway


coat of pva n skim straight over it


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> id only be able to fit 2 plants in there. ive never seen an attick like it before lol. the chimney is blocked off at the top so i might look into taking it out to make room. if i had the cash id get 1 of my builder mates to do a shed for me.


next time your up there take some pics mate, I'm sure between all us useless fuckers we could figure something out???


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> coat of pva n skim straight over it


...damn right!! trying to scrap it off is horrific and even if you do manage tae get it fuckin off you'll need to skim the bloody walls anyways coz you'll have dug fuckin holes all over the place......been there done that ...probably why im not a decorator anymore as well.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 5, 2012)

fuck that never heard of just scrapping it off sounds long


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've ripped a few ceilings down and hacked off walls in my time yes mate your right the shit gets everywhere even look like you got eye liner on lol i think they have been done and are now plaster board but i'll properly check it over when i get the keys i've been in there to view it but forgot most of it now lol


Fingers crossed for ya mate eitherway though your obviously not stupid and know what your doing (could have done with you at my last house lol) lol eye liner not the best look when your on your way home from work looks like you've been working down a mine somewhere, I fucking hate the stuff even when it's not in your house you still seem to find marks from it on ya walls etc I've only worked with it a few times and it would take a lot of money to get me to do it again, don't know why I've worked with some nasty chemicals etc but hate that dust, I used to have to strip off outside the house when I was working with it wouldn't have been too bad but at christmas with snow and ice everywhere you just look like a nutter stripping down to ya boxers and even then I'd find it all around the nuts region lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 5, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> fuck that never heard of just scrapping it off sounds long


you would not believe it mate!! soaked the wall with warm soapy water then hit it with a steamer, takes fuckin days !! imagine if you will trying tae take woodchip off after its been superglued on. its like that...but worse.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 5, 2012)

take less time too rip it all down with a claw hammer n board it back up, less bloody stress too
bet you had a right vocabulary going off


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 5, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've worked with a few female architects and so far no complaints, one in particular was shit hot at her job!!!! knew every detail inside and out and left nothing to question there's so many out there that will leave alot of details down to the builders it's unreal, If I wasn't so dull I could probably do it lol
> lol the 70's that's a new build in some parts down here mate, I imagine 3eyes has seen some real old ones, we got a few that time forgot, I don't think I've ever lived in a house younger than 70yrs, the house I grew up in didn't have any running water, gas or electrics when my parents bought it, coal fires and a tin bath also they had an outside toilet lmao the man who lived there before them died in his 90's and it was his family home so fuck know's how old it is now.



I've lived in houses ranging from 140 years old to brand new the 1 i'm buying is about 105 i remember pissing in a bucket on the landing when i was a kid as we didn't have an in door bog and having to have baths in the sink the big square fuckers AKA a bosch around here. we're a bit more civilised these days not much but a bit lol


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot ya fuckin waitin for ??? Lmao


 

fuck me. can anyone see the one pic? Lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> coat of pva n skim straight over it


yeh but itell need a 5ml skim wich is a lot and as i cant plaster or hav ever tried lol not happnin UNLESS someone fancies a day out as many cup of teas and takeway meals as you want?


also its the PROPPPER artex i.e ade with plaster or watever fuking big arse swirls everyware our hall is 17 ft long and then its all upstairs and top landing so only place it aint is the bathroom,bedrooms,kitchen/dinig room and lounge
ts a huge fuking job mate the halls that tall up the stais i cant even reach and im ft 7


so any volunteers/.?


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 5, 2012)

just slap some up man n smooth it over, the only way your gone get rid is if you just tell yaself it aint really there


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but itell need a 5ml skim wich is a lot and as i cant plaster or hav ever tried lol not happnin UNLESS someone fancies a day out as many cup of teas and takeway meals as you want?
> 
> 
> also its the PROPPPER artex i.e ade with plaster or watever fuking big arse swirls everyware our hall is 17 ft long and then its all upstairs and top landing so only place it aint is the bathroom,bedrooms,kitchen/dinig room and lounge
> ...


ive done a bit of scraping off artex with a mate. never again!!! it took fucking ages to do a small wall with a steamer and scrapper lmao

we did speed up a bit when we used the steamer to warm up the paint for a few seconds and peel it off, then hold it on the artex. it softened it up a bit better then


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 5, 2012)

10 - 2 = 8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive done a bit of scraping off artex with a mate. never again!!! it took fucking ages to do a small wall with a steamer and scrapper lmao
> 
> we did speed up a bit when we used the steamer to warm up the paint for a few seconds and peel it off, then hold it on the artex. it softened it up a bit better then


ours is the stuff done with plaster NOT the stuff what peals off,,,seems almost like they got ther plaster trowle and made cirlces with it


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ours is the stuff done with plaster NOT the stuff what peals off,,,seems almost like they got ther plaster trowle and made cirlces with it


no mate it wasnt the artex that peeled off it was the paint. we got the paint off first because it was stopping the steam sinking into the artex


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> no mate it wasnt the artex that peeled off it was the paint. we got the paint off first because it was stopping the steam sinking into the artex


i was thinking of a easier option,,,get sum of that real thin ply wood u get it in like big fucking sheets from b and q or werever and get a heavy duty scraper and scrape the walls then fastenthelarge sheets of wood to the wall ther like 7 ft x 5 ft or sum shit,,then down the joins wer they join just run sum plastic wood down with inger then sand it down and wallpaper,,,, if i plasterboard it over it will need a skim and il loose me skirting but this way il only loose a 2-3 ml of the scirting bord as the woods only 2ml thick

u get my meaning dont u?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

Rar rar fuckin raaaarr


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

Clones pyschosis and exo cheese coming up not cheap but wit a sample of bud in cluded so u no what ur grow botcions only payment pm me,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Clones pyschosis and exo cheese coming up not cheap but wit a sample of bud in cluded so u no what ur grow botcions only payment pm me,


wat?? u put the price up to £2.50?? u stingy fucker

BAKLWALA U LIBERAL HAPPY PM'D YOU


sambo to sell these gabbies how would u explain wat they are to sell??

be changing to pre-gabs soon hopefully but all the same explain to chedz wat they is


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

What u pay for clones is less than half what others do cause u got something I won't! Fact.

As for weed best weed ya smoked will be available in 2wks bitcoins payment to any I don't really no.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What u pay for clones is less than half what others do cause u got something I won't! Fact.
> 
> As for weed best weed ya smoked will be available in 2wks bitcoins payment to any I don't really no.


lol chill winston only breaking ur balls,,,,, u have been a mardy fucker recently.....

anyways explain to cheds wat gabbies are coz he got a rake the other week and aint got a clue wtf they do n shit lmfao haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

Bro I told ya what they worth to me and the others u wana sell-swap with some1 else no bother to me I can source em many places.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

Gabbies or garbutiuin I fink they called are a strong back pain-never endin painkiller especially the 300mgs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Bro I told ya what they worth to me and the others u wana sell-swap with some1 else no bother to me I can source em many places.


WAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?? lol you on one again or wat?



newuserlol said:


> Gabbies or garbutiuin I fink they called are a strong back pain-never endin painkiller especially the 300mgs


yeh its the 300's i get well il see doc early in the week to get chnged to pre-gab,,,dunno why like wen ther not as string maybe summet in them makes em better??

im not a drug abuser LIKE SUM! so to me if i aint got pam on the end i aint got a fucking clue


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm always on 1 but try get pregbulin istead.

Both gabbie and pregbulin are both strong painkillers mainly given for back pain.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I'm always on 1 but try get pregbulin istead.
> 
> Both gabbie and pregbulin are both strong painkillers mainly given for back pain.



neuropathic nerve pain ACTUALLY lol these things they give u after a operation i remmeber wen i was heavily on them i was sat at the pc banging the side of my head to try get straight vision again and thats no shit either lol i must looked like a propper tard banging side of my head every 2 minutes and drooling lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

UK pharmacy thread......fukkin lmfao joke shop.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> UK pharmacy thread......fukkin lmfao joke shop.


coz wer all intelectual fuckers!!! who else could do a pharmacy thread....
the rules to be accepted into the club re as follows

pretend to know wat the fuk ur talking about BUT actually dont know a fucking thing!!! if u fit into that chriteria YOUR IN!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

Eye eye lmao sambos fuckin back lad fire away wot u was on about yesterday lad i ve ad me breakfast dinner and tea now haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Eye eye lmao sambos fuckin back lad


i know bless his southern cotton socks.

guess he paid his phonebill!rofl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

here u go sambo matey i got this email il forward it to u if u want


Are you looking for someone to come over just for s-e-x ?
Well you're not alone.. Most females these days are down for this arrangement as well..or males if u happen to be a southerner!!!LOLZ


This is also known as a Booty Call.. 



Here are the Booty Call Guidelines:

1) No Strings Attached
2) No Sleepovers -- unless it was very good and we want to repeat in the morning
3) No Baby Talk - however Dirty talk is encouraged
4) No emotional discussions where this is heading or potential love
5) No Calls before 8pm -- we have nothing talk about before then unless we are meeting for a quickie
6) No Questions about each others past especially current marital status
7) Do not talk about Ex's


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ive had to go back and read his posts again as im wankered lol seems ive trud on somecunts toes !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive had to go back and read his posts again as im wankered lol seems ive trud on somecunts toes !!


lol why wat u done?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

Fuck knows lmao bit any1 bein as frosty as sambo has his reasons maybe he likes the gabbies rofl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck knows lmao bit any1 bein as frosty as sambo has his reasons maybe he likes the gabbies rofl


na mate thers tons to go around its not aproblem.... as long as i send wat i say i will WICH I DO then thers no issue thted be like me getting pissey coz he selling clones to sum1 else u know wat i mean lol seriously its cool,,,hes gone for a wank prolly OH no sorry i know he had a job to do tonite so hel be on with that no doubt


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 5, 2012)

last 1...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> last 1...
> View attachment 2241907


wat u doing bruv?? last one waht?? y not do them together? and u knwo this aint the best thread for growing advice,,sheesh people el think we actually grow weed next 

eitherway that leave looks like u got a heat issue


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

im going to bed see if i get lucky!! not 100% on the heavily pregnant chat tho lol fucking bump gets in way

anwyays 

PEACE!


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat u doing bruv?? last one waht?? y not do them together? and u knwo this aint the best thread for growing advice,,sheesh people el think we actually grow weed next
> 
> eitherway that leave looks like u got a heat issue


last pic, cant get my head round posting loads of em at once in one post.. 

thats just a corner leaf


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

good luck lad.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> im going to bed see if i get lucky!! not 100% on the heavily pregnant chat tho lol fucking bump gets in way
> 
> anwyays
> 
> PEACE!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz wer all intelectual fuckers!!!!


mmmmmmmmmmn, ok IC3


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not being frosty or any of that shit ur weed chedz fuck nos how u get top doller for cause as much as I respect u for sending me it withour ever asking It was substantard Fact! As for the gabbies yeah I can earn of them same as real clone only cuts, u got a job bro this is my job.

I only got a 4plant grow on cause of going to SA but I'll send ya a little just to show u the difference.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2012)

Lmao .......


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

me too....


newuserlol said:


> Lmao .......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2012)

DST said:


> good luck lad.....


he shoots he scoooreeedd GGGOOOAAALLLLAAAZZZIIIOOOOOOOOooooooo


lmao

wats the subject?

oh yeh 4 plant wannabees PMSL





















​


----------



## unlucky (Jul 5, 2012)

.................................................. 

<span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="4"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;ywNheTibt4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywNheTibt4U[/video]


----------



## HixSnoxInfolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Where Can I Download Ice Age: Continental Drift Movie Movie, http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=1465432 - Download Ice Age: Continental Drift Movie Movie For Ipod, Ice Age: Continental Drift Movie Download Phone, Ice Age: Continental Drift Movie Stream.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I'm not being frosty or any of that shit ur weed chedz fuck nos how u get top doller for cause as much as I respect u for sending me it withour ever asking It was substantard Fact! As for the gabbies yeah I can earn of them same as real clone only cuts, u got a job bro this is my job.
> 
> I only got a 4plant grow on cause of going to SA but I'll send ya a little just to show u the difference.


Lad we could all grow in soil and and get the best taste outta our weed hence the readon why so many are tryin to better the tadte in cocco its all about weight and how much can be threw out ya jockey lmao i did nt send it u to gain somethin back ragardless of wot u think and yeah i av a job its no biggy any1 can get a job if they want 1 bad enough as for the package u recieved lad it was flash dried and if i took my time could of got cured and would nt of been packaged like i did i know the reasons why you got the attitude lad it was because of the lad askin for clones down this way and i could easily give him wot he wanted free of charge im not diggin u for doin wot u do but yo this place is ment for folk to help in which eva way possible yhats why i offered and u tried to shoot me down and fuck lad u can keep the gabbies its all about the subbies for me as they get palmed of to sum1 else that gets them in pen!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

that scottish windup is a cracker, reminds me of the ashington lad and the argos catalogue one. 

[video=youtube_share;qQs2xIzmnQc]http://youtu.be/qQs2xIzmnQc[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

well its 9 am and i can tell i'm getting fucked up again today. shouldn't but i don't give a flying fuck


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

how do u bunch wrong uns


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

wet and warm......horrible weather from the UK has finally caught up with us. 60%RH in my living room ffs!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning boys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm on them subbies too m8 not on them lol I don't take them but price agreed on them and would like to think once a deal is done then a man sticks to his word.

As for soil yeah its a piece of piss to get flavour but I'm changing back to coco in 3wks n will take the pepsi challenge on my coco shit same strain say pyscho or exo against ya own any day.

Ur commercial chedz u also don't really smoke, and good on ya earning n not smokin but u could certainly see and taste that in your green


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

And as for the clones m8 send him them free means nowt to me can u imagine the amount of pms I get asking for the them lol 

Dus ya nut in tbh people u don't even no that why I'm no longer about freeing the weed lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

60 per cent rh? to early for codes dst. wot rh mean ? 
cant wake up at all today mayb a reefer will help


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 60 per cent rh? to early for codes dst. wot rh mean ?


Relative Humidity.

Do you not grow weed MDB!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> And as for the clones m8 send him them free means nowt to me can u imagine the amount of pms I get asking for the them lol
> 
> Dus ya nut in tbh people u don't even no that why I'm no longer about freeing the weed lol


Lol, fuck freeing the weed, keep it illegal, keeps me on my toes and money in my pocket.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

grow weed? me? na man it grows out my positive thinking. i dont bother with humidity. try keep it as simple as my goodself


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

I never had humidity problems, but in my new grow room wer I put my new clones, they started looking a bit fucked and I checked humidity and it was below 25, the top of me clones shrivelled up and looked a bit like fuckin cabbage leaves! Got it up now to 43 and there starting to take a turn for the better...thank fuck


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

living under sea level you have nothing but rh issues......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

I got mold cos humidity was 65+ for a week or so when i was late flower so i got a dehumidifier works wonders just raisers temps a fare bit, should all be sound once i get the new fan for my a/c hood and set the new 6" up for extraction......had some props like you with low humidity MG just put a bucket of water with a towel hangin out in there.

mornin chaps!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

My buds don't get big enough for mold lmao

I remember seeing a yanky outdoor grow on riu ages ago it was a monster grow think they said they had to throw 44lb due to mold lol had pics of the grow but was a while ago.

There was another indoor tho pics n all yield 40 odd lb from 10 plants 4k of varius lighting on each plant and some kinda hyrdro system


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> living under sea level you have nothing but rh issues......


haha i do my research before i move, apparently my town is the in the top 3 uk spots furthest from the sea. just incase flood i wont b getting wet socks haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> My buds don't get big enough for mold lmao
> 
> I remember seeing a yanky outdoor grow on riu ages ago it was a monster grow think they said they had to throw 44lb due to mold lol had pics of the grow but was a while ago.
> 
> There was another indoor tho pics n all yield 40 odd lb from 10 plants 4k of varius lighting on each plant and some kinda hyrdro system


Hahaha ya cunt taste nice tho ey? lmao

be fucked with a outdoor grow here with this weather.

Hows it goin mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

I have seen and taking a large part in the growing off a dp blueberry outdoor bout 3 years ago summer was perfect hottest at the right times.

It was vegged to at least a foot n half n healthy indoors under a 250 blue cfl, the put outside in a 25ltr pot july ish, was grown bio-bizz nutes and soil and with care, got to bout 5-6 ft chopped early oct, looked very nice I have posted a pic of it time ago, only yield 5oz tho and the buds where much more leafy than the same strain indoor but it had the nicest flavour out the lot. 

Dp blueberry is a shit strain.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I'm on them subbies too m8 not on them lol I don't take them but price agreed on them and would like to think once a deal is done then a man sticks to his word.
> 
> As for soil yeah its a piece of piss to get flavour but I'm changing back to coco in 3wks n will take the pepsi challenge on my coco shit same strain say pyscho or exo against ya own any day.
> 
> Ur commercial chedz u also don't really smoke, and good on ya earning n not smokin but u could certainly see and taste that in your green


ay lad im up to the challange no shit believe me a nice cure from stuff grown in cocco works wonders lad and i think its time to start buyin bulk glass jars again we ll av to see warg1 lmao i ve been growin a fair while and a challenge is always on my horizon sambo so dont come cryin your new to cocco wen i blast ya ass lmao we ll av to find a suitable candidate to test and sample each weed lol no bs everythin anonymous no .5 g either lol it aint worth me sendin else lol a q or half will certainly be on the table for sum lucky fucker believe that shit from now on my nutes and shit are not to be told so u fuckers no ask questions wen pissed haha wen we gettin it on then sambo??? I cant fuckin wait now ya bastard haha sambo wants the challenge in cocco the cheeky fucker lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

I ment this weather at the min mate, rain an high humidity............................remember you talkin about it before mate, cant remember pics tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

I've tasted ur coco grown there is no challenge lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

Send all to me and I'll be the neutral tester lmao!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

A nice cure always about the cure lol I could cure many a seed strain for time and get flavours and highs that match any clone-only it all about the just dry!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Fuck off it will cost more to send, send it me ya cunts! lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

There will be no 7g tho I aint rich like u chedz it will be 2g cause 2 1g joints or however u like to smoke it is more than enough to test.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

my current outdoor, and some pics from last years that ended up in the greenhouse due to constant rain....>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.html


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

Been Dablin with coco abit myself only Ikea pre fertilised stuff, what nutes would you guys recommend for coco? I've seen plant magic and canna a n b?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> There will be no 7g tho I aint rich like u chedz it will be 2g cause 2 1g joints or however u like to smoke it is more than enough to test.


You aint rich and chargin that for clones and .5 of green lol sort ya head out lad and like i said if your ready we ll get it on no1 will believe your stuff is as good as mine otherwise lmao especailly in cocco lad ive used it for yrs and you can choose any strain u like haha ill even let u dictate how u wanna grow em 12/12 rooted clone veg 3 wks it makes no odds lad yh haha


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 6, 2012)

Right now locally here its about £50 for 3 fucking grams! Very average grass too, can easily smoke that in an evening.

Fortunately I grow my own now, so those piss takers can get themselves to fuck.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

is there a grow off in the mAKING? SOUNDS GOOD ALL WELCOME?


----------



## canna_420 (Jul 6, 2012)

shit £50 bucks for 3g
Its roughly 180-220 an oz where i live, sometimes sell comy for around 160


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Been Dablin with coco abit myself only Ikea pre fertilised stuff, what nutes would you guys recommend for coco? I've seen plant magic and canna a n b?


Plant magic is what im using atm and its very good stuff, ran a few coco nutes (not cana tho) and PM has been the best sofar although there hasnt been much in it.


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah its scary to think, especially considering the average 1p piece is 3.5 grams ... I suspect the local dealers are getting it for half that, and selling it for more to cover their own etc. Which is fair enough, thats the game, but still far too rich for my pockets. Maybe I should be thankful though, as if it wasn't for that I probably wouldn't have started growing and not only providing my own, but taking direct control over the end quality etc too. Nothing worse than paying for grass, only to find out its not fully dry (so you're paying for water weight), but being wet its also highly unlikely to be cured. Not to mention stalk content weight.

Been smoking hash as a result of that, and that just doesn't compare to a proper bit of green.

Old school honour has long gone I find, in the older days there'd be a bit of fairness, these days its all about the moolah.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> Right now locally here its about £50 for 3 fucking grams! Very average grass too, can easily smoke that in an evening.
> 
> Fortunately I grow my own now, so those piss takers can get themselves to fuck.


If that's the price locally lad why don't u grow a load and sell it at the same and make ur self a killing?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is there a grow off in the mAKING? SOUNDS GOOD ALL WELCOME?


Yh lad strictly for cocco users no bs same strain the lot haha thats if sambo is nt havin second thoughts


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 6, 2012)

The thought has crossed my mind matey


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Plant magic is what im using atm and its very good stuff, ran a few coco nutes (not cana tho) and PM has been the best sofar although there hasnt been much in it.


I ad sum plant magic given to me last yr as i brought a load of stuff and he always gives me freebies for spendin so much neva used it so i might dig it out see wot its all about


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

Day 31 for this fucker, i did my back in moving this outta the garage into my kitchen so i could stake her....never again its staying put from now on. Gonna need my tablets i think and ave a lay down haha, thats me out for the afternoon. Bottom pic is what in my tent atm, mainly PE but also 3 large TGA girls doing their thing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I ad sum plant magic given to me last yr as i brought a load of stuff and he always gives me freebies for spendin so much neva used it so i might dig it out see wot its all about


Its good shit chedds although how it compares to canna i dont know, def worth trying out mate.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Plant magic is what im using atm and its very good stuff, ran a few coco nutes (not cana tho) and PM has been the best sofar although there hasnt been much in it.


Thank for replying mate dint think I was gonna get 1 lol, think il give pm a bash for my next run.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2242710View attachment 2242711View attachment 2242712View attachment 2242713
> 
> 
> Day 31 for this fucker, i did my back in moving this outta the garage into my kitchen so i could stake her....never again its staying put from now on. Gonna need my tablets i think and ave a lay down haha, thats me out for the afternoon. Bottom pic is what in my tent atm, mainly PE but also 3 large TGA girls doing their thing.


Those plants look pukka mate can't wait to grow a propa strain nxt run, growin buddha fake cheese ATM.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in the UK and I grow!!

Does this mean I can join this club? lololol

jokes - pass by my lair if you gets bored peeps


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> The thought has crossed my mind matey


So ur thinkin of doin it urself and in ur last post u wer slatin boys for it, make ur fuckin mind up lol!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Those plants look pukka mate can't wait to grow a propa strain nxt run, growin buddha fake cheese ATM.


Cheers man. Lot of people rate the blue cheese they do, but you cant beat the exo from what i hear and im sure this lot wil tell ya hahaha.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its good shit chedds although how it compares to canna i dont know, def worth trying out mate.


Plant Magic. It's what I've been using for ages. Was highly recommended by several growers that I know and even the hydro shop guy too! Go for it, it won't let you down 




jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2242712
> 
> 
> Day 31 for this fucker, i did my back in moving this outta the garage into my kitchen so i could stake her....never again its staying put from now on. Gonna need my tablets i think and ave a lay down haha, thats me out for the afternoon. Bottom pic is what in my tent atm, mainly PE but also 3 large TGA girls doing their thing.


Bad Bwoy! She's a beast!

Looks like she coulda done with a lil lollipopping earlier on, but those lower tings don't really look that bad anyways. gwaarn


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You aint rich and chargin that for clones and .5 of green lol sort ya head out lad and like i said if your ready we ll get it on no1 will believe your stuff is as good as mine otherwise lmao especailly in cocco lad ive used it for yrs and you can choose any strain u like haha ill even let u dictate how u wanna grow em 12/12 rooted clone veg 3 wks it makes no odds lad yh haha



i aint buying no 6k t.vs lmao like i say it will be 2g thats more that enough, no cure just dried to a respected user, ive tasted your coco that u been growing sooooo long like i said its no challenge.....

now lets not bitch about it no more and let the weed do the talking im almost finished this soil run then will be hitting the coco.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

o a coco grow off. i see us soil old boys not part the cool club now. haha
debating chopping mrs exo down tonight. we see tho may let it go lil longer as have bit green last me now


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers man. Lot of people rate the blue cheese they do, but you cant beat the exo from what i hear and im sure this lot wil tell ya hahaha.


Shit man lol I'm a proper cheesey fool!

I much prefer the blue cheese over the exodus. Exo smells lush and smokes lush, but blue is like exactly the same but that little bit nicer to smoke and smell and a much nicer cleaner buzz. imho 

I have exo on the go now, but my blue strain is now gone  to make way for the Strawberry Cheesecake 

Anyone here tried the Strawberry Cheesecake?
Would be interesting to learn a few things about it, before I pot it up. (It's currently just germed)


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So ur thinkin of doin it urself and in ur last post u wer slatin boys for it, make ur fuckin mind up lol!


If I did go down that route, I sure as hell wouldn't be charging £50 for 3 grams, lol, at the moment I'm happy to grow what I smoke myself, thats priority numero uno. If I did get rid of any 'excess', it would be fair, not piss-take, rofl


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers man. Lot of people rate the blue cheese they do, but you cant beat the exo from what i hear and im sure this lot wil tell ya hahaha.


Lol I've herd loads about the cut mate, but haven't been able to get my hands on it yet, are those power plant aerowing reflectors? I have the same


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> o a coco grow off. i see us soil old boys not part the cool club now. haha
> debating chopping mrs exo down tonight. we see tho may let it go lil longer as have bit green last me now


is it the greenhouse seed or clone exo mdb?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

neither its the br crosses that flooded this thread. exo x br. smelly bitch she is but defo has abit the br init as smells more spicey then exo
the thc on it tho ent half the amount the rom x br had on it. i smoked her at 5/6week i think. was caked in thc man and looked good enough to chuff on. bet it wood been amazing if went the full 8 -10 weeks


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

onlycucumbershere said:


> Plant Magic. It's what I've been using for ages. Was highly recommended by several growers that I know and even the hydro shop guy too! Go for it, it won't let you down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im using PM on this girl atm, just base nutes and ill give her some overdrive next week and that will be it. Yeah did a little trimming could ave done a little more lol but thos little nugs aint too bad, just sort of left her to do her thing. Wanna see which way i wanna run thinking of doing fewer but larger girls, if she does well then prob pull one large plant a week...well thats the plan atm lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> neither its the br crosses that flooded this thread. exo x br. smelly bitch she is but defo has abit the br init as smells more spicey then exo



oh right i smoked some wasnt impressed, nice colour tho.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is it the greenhouse seed or clone exo mdb?


It's real hard to get the proper clone these days.. I went for the greenhouse farm. yeyeye I know I know... lol
I've heard the Big Bhudda farms version is much better but I'm not gonna try it just yet as I have many more cheesey variations to try first


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

mine ent got the colour man, just looks abit cheesey. mines normal bud colour, the rom had bright intence red catalysts was funky


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh lad strictly for cocco users no bs same strain the lot haha thats if sambo is nt havin second thoughts


what strain are you doing? if its 1 ive already got can i cure mine to get an advantage? lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 6, 2012)

did any1 see in papers other day 4 year old kid raped by young teen and he got away with it, judge said sociaty to blame????????????????? wtf this makes me angry as fuck. if i was the parent that judge b 1st on my list fucking arsehole. rape his fucking family see if it still societys fault the fuck face then the rapist and anybody he ever loved. keep them alive for weeks and slow torture them till they die off stress and truma and shock


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

onlycucumbershere said:


> Shit man lol I'm a proper cheesey fool!
> 
> I much prefer the blue cheese over the exodus. Exo smells lush and smokes lush, but blue is like exactly the same but that little bit nicer to smoke and smell and a much nicer cleaner buzz. imho
> 
> ...


I aint smoked exo for years, just dont see it my way. Might give the blue cheese a bash at some point as i see alot of good talk about it but got a few more strains i wanna run before tho. Sensi NL and MR Nice Ortega are next up.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

Who is it here usually grows White Russian?? Mrt is it??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Lol I've herd loads about the cut mate, but haven't been able to get my hands on it yet, are those power plant aerowing reflectors? I have the same


Yes mate these are the power plants, Ive used air cooled for quite a few years but the first ones i had were a bit shitty, think they were called coolstars or something like that. Looked about for a while and settled on these, wanted some of the yank hoods like hydrofarm but too pricey for me and i doubt there that much better.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I aint smoked exo for years, just dont see it my way. Might give the blue cheese a bash at some point as i see alot of good talk about it but got a few more strains i wanna run before tho. Sensi NL and MR Nice Ortega are next up.


Mate, I was gutted having to sell my last Oz  Loved the smoke proper.
It'll be a while before I grow it again too, for similar reasons. But I'm sure I will


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

cheese is a great smoke but for me psycho and livers are nicer, wouldn't say the livers was a strong as either but a more flavourful smoke and a fuck lot worse to chop. but i still prefer it.

anyways we should be concentrating on the next uk clone only.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheese is a great smoke but for me psycho and livers are nicer, wouldn't say the livers was a strong as either but a more flavourful smoke and a fuck lot worse to chop. but i still prefer it.
> 
> anyways we should be concentrating on the next uk clone only.


Another dairy product? lmao
I wanna grow some, beef - that's what's up! hahaha

Edit:
British Beef 
That's fucking excellent! Someone needs to get on that quick!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Who is it here usually grows White Russian?? Mrt is it??


no w dragon mate, im giving it a try next run


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2012)

Little Johnny jumps on a bus and sits behind the driver. Johnny starts chanting at the top of his voice, ''If my Mum was a cow and my Dad was a bull, then i'd be a calf. If my Mum was an ewe and my Dad was a ram, then i'd be a lamb. If my Mum was a mare and my Dad was a stallion, then i'd be a foal." The driver was getting pissed off and said, ''If your Mum was a whore and your Dad was a wanker, what would you be?" Johnny replied, ''A bus driver."​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

onlycucumbershere said:


> Another dairy product? lmao
> I wanna grow some, beef - that's what's up! hahaha
> 
> Edit:
> ...


you'll need a calf for that man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

am thinking exo crossed with jack herrer, need a great pheno of the jack or black jack i have in the stash crossed to the exo call it 'union jack'


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll need a calf for that man


hahahaha

How about some...

yorkshire pudding - now we're talking good weed  lmao


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am thinking exo crossed with jack herrer, need a great pheno of the jack or black jack i have in the stash crossed to the exo call it 'union jack'


That sounds like it good be a good cross I'd give that one a crack myself.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am thinking exo crossed with jack herrer, need a great pheno of the jack or black jack i have in the stash crossed to the exo call it 'union jack'


Now that's what's up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

well i'm calling it. dibs. haahahah 

so it'll be exo x black jack ( black rose x jack herrer)


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> well the russians have been ordered went with the tude, should only be a couple of days before they land and I'll get them started asap


Well the russians have landed that's less than 48hrs to the door, I ordered them about 2.30am aswell on the 5th and they just came through the letter box, fair do's to the tude that's some service.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Who is it here usually grows White Russian?? Mrt is it??


Not usually mate, Only the once bought 2packs as back ups (serious seeds are my fall backs) and ran them under a 600w hps in soil bio-bizz, just grow, bloom and topmax.
because I had so many I had to chop a couple and put the rest in the green house, I trimmed up 6 (no training) leaving the main cola and then roughly say 4-8 strong branches that had showed some dominance and were close to the top of the plant everything else got the chop (not that there was much, very little infact) and gave them a couple of days and then flipped them, they made a good canopy. I'm stoned and rambling on all excited just got another pack of 6 fems through the door so will be starting them very soon.
did you have any Q's mate???


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

i know mate. i love the tude, its always here in 2-3 days max. i just wish they didnt do the guilt trip to get you to buy a mug to get garenteed delivery lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Not usually mate, Only the once bought 2packs as back ups (serious seeds are my fall backs) and ran them under a 600w hps in soil bio-bizz, just grow, bloom and topmax.
> because I had so many I had to chop a couple and put the rest in the green house, I trimmed up 6 (no training) leaving the main cola and then roughly say 4-8 strong branches that had showed some dominance and were close to the top of the plant everything else got the chop (not that there was much, very little infact) and gave them a couple of days and then flipped them, they made a good canopy. I'm stoned and rambling on all excited just got another pack of 6 fems through the door so will be starting them very soon.
> did you have any Q's mate???


serious seeds bubblegum where the only brand ive bought that didnt all germ tho. im not dissing them it could have been a bad batch like these blue cheese i got lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate. i love the tude, its always here in 2-3 days max. i just wish they didnt do the guilt trip to get you to buy a mug to get garenteed delivery lol


I don't look at the payment process mate just chuck them in the cart and hand the misses the lappy, I don't think I'd even know how to pay for something on-line lol
but she was saying about the shipping (we went free or for the cheapest) cheeky fuckers want something like a fiver a pop for those mugs don't they mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> serious seeds bubblegum where the only brand ive bought that didnt all germ tho. im not dissing them it could have been a bad batch like these blue cheese i got lol


How many did ya buy and how many didn't germ mate? I've been lucky with them so far, one crappy WR pheno (that still did well) and I had a proper lazy chronic seedling that got thrown out the back in the greenhouse because there was space any other day I would have chopped it's weak arse.
I'd love to run the bubblegum but with the variation I keep hearing about I don't fancy doing packs at a time especially when there's better and easier to find out there, afghan kush is very sweet and hasy tasting that's a strong smoke never grown it but smoked shit loads of it mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

Was thinkin of goina for the White russians on a grow Ill have starting in a couple of weeks as a good cash cropper, was hopin to run with the exo and psycho clones I got but had problems with them so won't have enuf clones off them for what I want to do, at least 18 in total, so was goina order 20 of these white Russians, you did say there a good yeilder didn't ye?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

With the 20 WR ye get 1 chronic juice fem, 2 big red fem, 3 cotton candy fem and 10 big bud reg, few nice ones there to fuck around with, think I heard good reports bout the cotton [email protected], did u not grow the cotton candy once?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Was thinkin of goina for the White russians on a grow Ill have starting in a couple of weeks as a good cash cropper, was hopin to run with the exo and psycho clones I got but had problems with them so won't have enuf clones off them for what I want to do, at least 18 in total, so was goina order 20 of these white Russians, you did say there a good yeilder didn't ye?


monster yielders mate!!! but if your gonna veg them big and get those huge buds you'll need to keep an eye on your rh, I lost a few oz to mould still came out of it with a shit load and rh was up in the 90's literally so I imagine most would had some mould in them conditions I even lost an ounce or so off my phsyco it was that bad, but they still put out like monsters and were chopped earlier than I would like, If I'm honest mate I'm sure I've said it before in my mind they're a great cash cropper strain with a proper bit of potency, mine flew out of the door when they were dry mate, I rate the strain and as my clone only's are in reveg these are my fall backs with the exception I plan on keeping it around to have a light to itself just for the extra £


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> With the 20 WR ye get 1 chronic juice fem, 2 big red fem, 3 cotton candy fem and 10 big bud reg, few nice ones there to fuck around with, think I heard good reports bout the cotton [email protected], did u not grow the cotton candy once?


Should get 22 WR mate if they're regs? they come in packs of 11 and fems come in packs of 6, only mentioning it as ya don't want your breeders packs being opened? with serious seeds there's a batch number on there somewhere it tells you when you open them to save the card they're attached to.


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been hearing a lot about how increased energy demands when you start growing can potentially attract the wrong kind of attention for those looking for grow ops. But I don't see how that could apply to us here in the UK. Correct me if I'm wrong though. The reason I think this, is a couple of times a year I have someone show up to read my meter ... and our bills, well mine at least, are 'averages'. So is this a concern for us UK growers? Right now I don't think so in the slightest for the reasons I mentioned ... any insight into where we stand there on this backward thinking island?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2012)

I knew it was White Russian that I wanted but when I was looking last nite the ones I was looking at wer White rhino lmao, only fuckin caught on there now, goina have to look here and see what price it is for the whits russian, thot the seemed a little cheap!

I've been having problems with rh vein too low m8, and if it does rise I've got a good dehumidifier here, that's what fucked me clones up was the too low rh, got her sorted now tho


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> I've been hearing a lot about how increased energy demands when you start growing can potentially attract the wrong kind of attention for those looking for grow ops. But I don't see how that could apply to us here in the UK. Correct me if I'm wrong though. The reason I think this, is a couple of times a year I have someone show up to read my meter ... and our bills, well mine at least, are 'averages'. So is this a concern for us UK growers? Right now I don't think so in the slightest for the reasons I mentioned ... any insight into where we stand there on this backward thinking island?


Mate these days we burn threw thousands of watts everyday on normal stuff, don't worry about it. how much energy are you planning on using a few lights won't make any difference at all.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I knew it was White Russian that I wanted but when I was looking last nite the ones I was looking at wer White rhino lmao, only fuckin caught on there now, goina have to look here and see what price it is for the whits russian, thot the seemed a little cheap!
> 
> I've been having problems with rh vein too low m8, and if it does rise I've got a good dehumidifier here, that's what fucked me clones up was the too low rh, got her sorted now tho


ya lucky fucker that's a problem I'd love to have lol here's the link mate https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-white-russian/prod_2462.html....... sounds like you'll be fine with them mate, I'm gonna be growing mine in an attic and haven't put the hygrometer up there yet but they'll be growing up there no matter the RH, I plan on finding one that puts out huge colas so I can flip them fast with little to no veg in soil, so really do need a producer as I think that's a lot to ask from a clone in soil


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> How many did ya buy and how many didn't germ mate? I've been lucky with them so far, one crappy WR pheno (that still did well) and I had a proper lazy chronic seedling that got thrown out the back in the greenhouse because there was space any other day I would have chopped it's weak arse.
> I'd love to run the bubblegum but with the variation I keep hearing about I don't fancy doing packs at a time especially when there's better and easier to find out there, afghan kush is very sweet and hasy tasting that's a strong smoke never grown it but smoked shit loads of it mate


£7 i think ive paid. and the misses smashed the mug within a week lol.

11 regs i baught and 9 germed but 5 ended up being fems which was what i was after so i was happy anyway. out of 42 seeds that ive put in to germ since i started growing, it was only 3 from that batch. but i know they could have been sat at the attitude for ages or something. i'll never do bubblegum again but thats just personal prefference cos it was just ok smoke wise but took ages to chop down and trim. 8 hours on 1 plant where as with the white widow 8 hours for the 5 plants and i had 8oz off both crops. im busting to get these chopped down now so i can get on with the WR


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheese is a great smoke but for me psycho and livers are nicer, wouldn't say the livers was a strong as either but a more flavourful smoke and a fuck lot worse to chop. but i still prefer it.
> 
> anyways we should be concentrating on the next uk clone only.


Im hopin chedz is growin it out now mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> £7 i think ive paid. and the misses smashed the mug within a week lol.
> 
> 11 regs i baught and 9 germed but 5 ended up being fems which was what i was after so i was happy anyway. out of 42 seeds that ive put in to germ since i started growing, it was only 3 from that batch. but i know they could have been sat at the attitude for ages or something. i'll never do bubblegum again but thats just personal prefference cos it was just ok smoke wise but took ages to chop down and trim. 8 hours on 1 plant where as with the white widow 8 hours for the 5 plants and i had 8oz off both crops. im busting to get these chopped down now so i can get on with the WR


lolol I'm gonna go on there later and have a look, I've never paid any attention to the stuff they sell, If it never broke would it have been worth the £7? might sound a stupid question but I used to get liverpool mugs on bdays, xmas etc and have bought few from the disney shop for the little one's and they aren't cheap, but they're good quality and last years.

what lights are you running mate>? I'm sure I've asked before but my memory has gone to bits lol

I just had some dodgy seeds aswell mate, the otherday I started a pack of sensi super skunk (3 outta 5 germed) and a pack of positronics AK47 X critical mass (5-5 germed but one took 3 days longer) 2 days ago I binned them all, they were so slow it was unreal, I did everything by the book they started ok apart from being really slow to crack and then once potted up after rooting out in their root riot cubes they done fuck all, developed their cotyledons and that was about it, you could see the start of new growth but at the rate they were going they'd still be in veg at xmas lol I look at it as a bit of a lottery with seeds and usually try to do 2X more than I need, not this time though so fingers crossed, I'll prob put mine into soak monday, tuesday ish


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im hopin chedz is growin it out now mate


Trust me lad if it is it ll be your call on wot u want to call it i do like blues grapes for blues x grape kush but you ll need to find 1 for the psycho haha


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im hopin chedz is growin it out now mate


Out of interest mate how many mature seeds did you get? and have many of them been run yet to see what pheno types are popping up? the livers/blues is deffo my favourite of the 3


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2012)

ahm gettin 7g of premo quality charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeeeeefuckinhaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......pish talk will be sure to follow as i will be sublimely convinced all ideas that enter my head are inspired genius and must be shared


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahm gettin 7g of premo quality charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeeeeefuckinhaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......pish talk will be sure to follow as i will be sublimely convinced all ideas that enter my head are inspired genius and must be shared


You still of the beer mate or are ya gonna grab a few tinnies to help it down? or up should I say lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

told ya chedz lets let the weed do the talking ive tasted yours it no challenge just me showing ya up m8 lmao

as for electric dont go too crazy always pay ya bill and you will be just fine, i have a fucking heater 2000k fucking thing use's bout 8quid a day on full blast.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

where's this heavy rain we were fucking promised!!!! got a few things to do that are noisy and want the rain to help drown out the noise, fucking typical the one day in Wales you want it to hammer down and all we get is showers


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 6, 2012)

whats up hommos lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> told ya chedz lets let the weed do the talking ive tasted yours it no challenge just me showing ya up m8 lmao
> 
> as for electric dont go too crazy always pay ya bill and you will be just fine, i have a fucking heater 2000k fucking thing use's bout 8quid a day on full blast.


fuk bet thats expensiove on 18-6 mate! i guess thats y everyones doing 12-12 from seed lmao IMAGINE doing auto's with 2k hps lmao



W Dragon said:


> where's this heavy rain we were fucking promised!!!! got a few things to do that are noisy and want the rain to help drown out the noise, fucking typical the one day in Wales you want it to hammer down and all we get is showers


mate fucking turrential downpour here blood! haha yamanbludclat


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> A nice cure always about the cure lol I could cure many a seed strain for time and get flavours and highs that match any clone-only it all about the just dry!



I've grown some really tasty strains from seed in coco without a cure, it can be done you just got to know how


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mate fucking turrential downpour here blood! haha yamanbludclat[/QUOTE]

That's what I'm wanting been waiting for it since I got up and still fuck all, looks to be getting harder though so fingers crossed, don't want to have to resort to the naked rain dance just yet our gardens over looked and wouldn't want to be scaring the neighbours lol

Blood, yamanbludclat, you learning a new language or something lol ya illiterate slag


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2012)

ya rasclart! bumberclot!haha

weve had it since last nite mate no shit flooding in thru the bak door,,towels are layed!,,, i was gunna say summet but totaly fcuking forgotten oh well cant have ben major

oh yeh tennis is on pause bbl raslclat "suk me gumsx2)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2012)

oh yeh duh! this was it








rofl


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ya rasclart! bumberclot!haha
> 
> weve had it since last nite mate no shit flooding in thru the bak door,,towels are layed!,,, i was gunna say summet but totaly fcuking forgotten oh well cant have ben major
> 
> oh yeh tennis is on pause bbl raslclat "suk me gumsx2)


understood most of that as for the rest of it, ok? lmfao just as I get the hang of reading what you type you go and throw another curveball into the mix. ENGLISH mate in ENGLISH some of us don't speak ghetto lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've grown some really tasty strains from seed in coco without a cure, it can be done you just got to know how


Is that strain dependant mate? I've doen a bit of homework on coco and even run a side by side myself once but kept it simple with chem ferts, I know coco starts of inert or nearly inert just wondering if you think a solid organic regime could work well? the more I think about it the more I can't see any reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lolol I'm gonna go on there later and have a look, I've never paid any attention to the stuff they sell, If it never broke would it have been worth the £7? might sound a stupid question but I used to get liverpool mugs on bdays, xmas etc and have bought few from the disney shop for the little one's and they aren't cheap, but they're good quality and last years.
> 
> what lights are you running mate>? I'm sure I've asked before but my memory has gone to bits lol
> 
> I just had some dodgy seeds aswell mate, the otherday I started a pack of sensi super skunk (3 outta 5 germed) and a pack of positronics AK47 X critical mass (5-5 germed but one took 3 days longer) 2 days ago I binned them all, they were so slow it was unreal, I did everything by the book they started ok apart from being really slow to crack and then once potted up after rooting out in their root riot cubes they done fuck all, developed their cotyledons and that was about it, you could see the start of new growth but at the rate they were going they'd still be in veg at xmas lol I look at it as a bit of a lottery with seeds and usually try to do 2X more than I need, not this time though so fingers crossed, I'll prob put mine into soak monday, tuesday ish


they are just bog standard tea cups mate, the type you can get for £1 probably, just with world of seed or g13. they where the 2 ive had. the first time i got a wallet that was shit. you dont get to choose what mug you have either lol.
im running 2x 600w duel spec lights in euro reflectors mate but thinking of upgrading to 2x 1000w on a light mover if i can put them up the attic. ive had a word with my builder mate and he said i should be able to take that chimney out being as its blocked off at the top but ill have to have a closer look before doing it


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> You still of the beer mate or are ya gonna grab a few tinnies to help it down? or up should I say lol


back on it mate, cider and vodka, goin to a weddin reception at 9pm. bur after tonite im off for two weeks until the Wickerman festival, need ta save the pennies for it...and give the liver a wee break too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2012)

Wahey. Karma rocks! Coach was an hour late so dilligently stayed with the gf holding the umbrella, so upon getting home, went to tesco and bought 3 big bottles of becks and a big bottle of leffe, some stir fry veg and sauces, paid a tenner in cash and tried to pay rest on my card, gf had locked my pin, so went outside, got another tenner out, went back in and gave it to a different person, and she gave me £19 change from £20  wahoooo. Free booze!


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Wahey. Karma rocks! Coach was an hour late so dilligently stayed with the gf holding the umbrella, so upon getting home, went to tesco and bought 3 big bottles of becks and a big bottle of leffe, some stir fry veg and sauces, paid a tenner in cash and tried to pay rest on my card, gf had locked my pin, so went outside, got another tenner out, went back in and gave it to a different person, and she gave me £19 change from £20  wahoooo. Free booze!


how was this karma? What lovely things have u been doing to deserve free booze?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Wahey. Karma rocks! Coach was an hour late so dilligently stayed with the gf holding the umbrella, so upon getting home, went to tesco and bought 3 big bottles of becks and a big bottle of leffe, some stir fry veg and sauces, paid a tenner in cash and tried to pay rest on my card, gf had locked my pin, so went outside, got another tenner out, went back in and gave it to a different person, and she gave me £19 change from £20  wahoooo. Free booze!



christ ive been outta here for a while!!! youve gotta gf???? dont get me wrong no accusations of faggotness....just didnt imagine you putting up with the associated bullshit that goes with the vaginad!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> how was this karma? What lovely things have u been doing to deserve free booze?


I held an umbrella  Although by not giving the money back i guess that was a middle finger at karma, but i have the beer now so sod karma lol. If it was a small shop i'd have given it back but not a big ass supermarket putting all the small shops out of business by opening express stores on every corner.



dura72 said:


> christ ive been outta here for a while!!! youve gotta gf???? dont get me wrong no accusations of faggotness....just didnt imagine you putting up with the associated bullshit that goes with the vaginad!


Not too much bullshit with this girl luckily, and any of the associated bullshit that does arise, i just ignore it while smoking a big joint she rolled for me lol. Bit of a pot head.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol, she's a keeper....balanced chicks are rarer than clean welshmen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Is that strain dependant mate? I've doen a bit of homework on coco and even run a side by side myself once but kept it simple with chem ferts, I know coco starts of inert or nearly inert just wondering if you think a solid organic regime could work well? the more I think about it the more I can't see any reason why it wouldn't.


i found this thread quite good about coco
http://forum.grasscity.com/coco-coir/620656-askeds-coco-guide.html 

all depending on what you grow it might be better to add a bit of dolomite lime and epsom salts before potting, im getting some for the next run. ive had mag def in the blue cheese. and i wouldnt worry about ph-ing unless you use something like rhitzonic, that stuff shoots the ph up


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 6, 2012)

All of Scotland will be celebrating and getting drunk tonight. Also Andy Murray is in the Wimbledon 2012 final


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Fifa have announced that Rangers will not be using goal line technology next year as it wont work with goal posts made from jumpers.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they are just bog standard tea cups mate, the type you can get for £1 probably, just with world of seed or g13. they where the 2 ive had. the first time i got a wallet that was shit. you dont get to choose what mug you have either lol.
> im running 2x 600w duel spec lights in euro reflectors mate but thinking of upgrading to 2x 1000w on a light mover if i can put them up the attic. ive had a word with my builder mate and he said i should be able to take that chimney out being as its blocked off at the top but ill have to have a closer look before doing it


the robbing bastards you'd think for the price you'd atleast get a decent mug out of it, I went and had a quick nose on there really didn't like what I was seeing especially considering the prices of the clothes, add a few extra quid and actually get a decent make top talk about overpriced shit lol
I would deffo have a good think about that chimney stack mate as it will be a bit of work, was you thinking the whole thing or just down to the attic floor level?
you mentioned the light mover a couple of times now mate, you got something in mind already?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, she's a keeper....balanced chicks are rarer than clean welshmen.


Well she's not entirely balanced lol. But it's lovable craziness, it all works out just pukka  Been with her a handful of months now but known her quite intimately for a few years anyway. If anything i can simply smile at the notion of her being the perfect justification to buy myself a fridge full of food i really shouldn't be buying  I've made it quite clear to her that she is number 1 but that food comes in at a very very close second


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 6, 2012)

some wee updates for you guys,tyrannys to check out lol cheery


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 6, 2012)

Whose doing the dishes?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> Whose doing the dishes?


God bless OCD  She has a mild form of it so as such does all my cleaning and washing up lol. I try and stop her but she insists. It's rather good, i do the cooking and she does the cleaning  Such a good way to do it, means we get to eat what i want  Last night we had 2 racks of bbq ribs each


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

How we all doing peeps? Murray in the final hay only to get beat by fedderer lol

I'm wrecked as per usual, how's all u saps?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i found this thread quite good about coco
> http://forum.grasscity.com/coco-coir/620656-askeds-coco-guide.html
> 
> all depending on what you grow it might be better to add a bit of dolomite lime and epsom salts before potting, im getting some for the next run. ive had mag def in the blue cheese. and i wouldnt worry about ph-ing unless you use something like rhitzonic, that stuff shoots the ph up



fucking hell mate fair bit of reading there but cheers for the link I read the first few pages and that's quiet a list of ingredients, I was thinking maybe bottom feeding them whilst their in air pots inside a tray but with organics rather than chem ferts, I can't see me mixing all that up lol 
When I first started I didn't know about bottled nutes from the hydro shops etc, so I started them off and vegged them with piss and chicken shit pellets watered down, I was in john innes no2 sand and perlite, pretty much soil free and when I swapped over to bio-bizz they still kept trucking with no probs.
I'm thinking coco can't be that much different, I'll read the rest of that thread and see how things change but I'm thinking a watered down organic mix bottom fed.


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 6, 2012)

just for you unlucky hope youz like shes 12 months


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

U don't half go on drags with all ya actual proper growing talk bores the life outa me not to mention makes ya blind try to read it lol

See now I'm gonna say something else so a new paragraph lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

Ne one watch the new dynamo on watch 2night? Best magician I ever seen, well worth a watch.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll have to give it a watch  Last entertaining magic stuff i watched was the penn a nd teller thing. I forget what the show is called, basically folk come in and see if they can perofmr tricks Penn and teller can't explain. That was some good stuff.

No voddy for me but thee 75cl bottles of leffe always fuck with my mind  that mixed with a bit of thai stik and ha, i'm in a good place.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> the robbing bastards you'd think for the price you'd atleast get a decent mug out of it, I went and had a quick nose on there really didn't like what I was seeing especially considering the prices of the clothes, add a few extra quid and actually get a decent make top talk about overpriced shit lol
> I would deffo have a good think about that chimney stack mate as it will be a bit of work, was you thinking the whole thing or just down to the attic floor level?
> you mentioned the light mover a couple of times now mate, you got something in mind already?


i only want to take it down level with the flooring on putting down up there. i wont have much hight up there so instead of a square area with a few big plants i was going to do a line of sog along the centre and keep them small, probably 12/12 from seed or cutting. thats why i wanted to try 1 of those light movers and up the power of the light. this is probably just some stonned rambling tho cos ive been smoking a bit of double dutch from SS.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U don't half go on drags with all ya actual proper growing talk bores the life outa me not to mention makes ya blind try to read it lol
> 
> See now I'm gonna say something else so a new paragraph lol


feck off
you
slag
better?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i only want to take it down level with the flooring on putting down up there. i wont have much hight up there so instead of a square area with a few big plants i was going to do a line of sog along the centre and keep them small, probably 12/12 from seed or cutting. thats why i wanted to try 1 of those light movers and up the power of the light. this is probably just some stonned rambling tho cos ive been smoking a bit of double dutch from SS.


sounds like a plan mate, would like to see how that works out for you.
with the chimney sounds like it would make a real difference space wise, sounds like a lot of work though and a few £ all another excuse to grow some more lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Warg1.battys lmao wots happenin tonight ??? Pukkas seeds dont fuck around the 5 gk x psycho all cracked gonna get em in the plugs tomoz haha so it looks like ill be first to grow the both crosses heres hopin we get a nice clone only from the fuckers haha already found a nice pheno outta the blues x so its all about how it performs through flower la da da ha ha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ne one watch the new dynamo on watch 2night? Best magician I ever seen, well worth a watch.


ive only ever watched the 1 episode of him mate and thought he was shit. he went up to a girl with a tattoo and rubed his finger on the eye. you could see the makeup clearly covering an open eye to make it look closed

@ dragon ill try and get my mate to give me a hand with taking that chimney out. he helped me do the floor up there. i just sort him out a good smoke  thats what im hoping anyway lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Warg1.battys lmao wots happenin tonight ??? Pukkas seeds dont fuck around the 5 gk x psycho all cracked gonna get em in the plugs tomoz haha so it looks like ill be first to grow the both crosses heres hopin we get a nice clone only from the fuckers haha already found a nice pheno outta the blues x so its all about how it performs through flower la da da ha ha


Haha buzzin lad look foward to seein these fuckas aswell now, has 1 of the blue grapes showed sex then mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

@PUKKA yeah do it that way said in pm, opened it up fucked off for 5 came back in and hit it off without thinking lol typing it here save me going backwards and looking for it (never had to do it before) that's partly why I think we do it off here. don't worry about the link I'll just pop in and have a read mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha buzzin lad look foward to seein these fuckas aswell now, has 1 of the blue grapes showed sex then mate?


Not to sure but i think the broad leafed fucka is a male and the other 4 are fems so its all groovy lad


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

@ dragon ill try and get my mate to give me a hand with taking that chimney out. he helped me do the floor up there. i just sort him out a good smoke  thats what im hoping anyway lol[/QUOTE]

lmao fingers crossed for ya mate could turn out to be a fair bit of work with the roof and floor needing sorting, will have to be a big ole smoke for that one, any ideas on how long til you find out what your plans are going to be? 
attics have their use as they're very stealthy but what a fucking head ache eh atleast ya floors down so I'll take it you can go eitherway mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @PUKKA yeah do it that way said in pm, opened it up fucked off for 5 came back in and hit it off without thinking lol typing it here save me going backwards and looking for it (never had to do it before) that's partly why I think we do it off here. don't worry about the link I'll just pop in and have a read mate


Ok sound mate, you just lost me on that tho mate wtf you on bout? lol "fucked off for 5 came back in an hit it off......." soz im smashed lol
ive posted it last page mate on my thread so you can look.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not to sure but i think the broad leafed fucka is a male and the other 4 are fems so its all groovy lad


Buzzin mate if 4 are, not bad atall get some pics up when ya can.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ok sound mate, you just lost me on that tho mate wtf you on bout? lol "fucked off for 5 came back in an hit it off......." soz im smashed lol
> ive posted it last page mate on my thread so you can look.


I was on about the pm ya nutter lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

thought that but still dint no what ya was on we mate im pretty smashed at the mo just had a gumby spliff lol ...............so you ment you wrote back fucked of then came back an deleted it by mistake? then the rest i dint get either mate lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Buzzin mate if 4 are, not bad atall get some pics up when ya can.


Yh journal will get updated tomoz lad no probs only been a few days since last but boy they are startin to find ther rhythem after a shaky start haha all my own doin so the psycho will av some specail attention haha i tell ya wot the broad leafed fucker looks just like the grape kush male u used tight nodes broad leafs thick stems im not 100% sure its a male yet so time will tell


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @ dragon ill try and get my mate to give me a hand with taking that chimney out. he helped me do the floor up there. i just sort him out a good smoke  thats what im hoping anyway lol


lmao fingers crossed for ya mate could turn out to be a fair bit of work with the roof and floor needing sorting, will have to be a big ole smoke for that one, any ideas on how long til you find out what your plans are going to be? 
attics have their use as they're very stealthy but what a fucking head ache eh atleast ya floors down so I'll take it you can go eitherway mate?[/QUOTE]

ive deffinately got to get it up the attic mate, this tent is taking up too much room. its about the only way i can think of to get room. its not something ill be rushing, probably have him down here for a few hours on week ends and try to get it finished by xmas.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> thought that but still dint no what ya was on we mate im pretty smashed at the mo just had a gumby spliff lol ...............so you ment you wrote back fucked of then came back an deleted it by mistake? then the rest i dint get either mate lol


lmao ya stoned up nutter, yeah were on the same page now mate, my fault I didn't mention only sending part the message, was saying about the livers X, but don't matter we'll talk about them 2mo on the other thing lol gotta remember mate I'm a bit on the dull side when it comes to all this computer malarky.
getting there slowly though just ask sambo he's spent hours talking me through the basics the poor cunt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh journal will get updated tomoz lad no probs only been a few days since last but boy they are startin to find ther rhythem after a shaky start haha all my own doin so the psycho will av some specail attention haha i tell ya wot the broad leafed fucker looks just like the grape kush male u used tight nodes broad leafs thick stems im not 100% sure its a male yet so time will tell


Ill nip in for a peak mate, looks the same can see where ya comin from same leafs how old they now?


----------



## champaigne (Jul 6, 2012)

its 2012 wat do you pay now weedmanjam?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lmao ya stoned up nutter, yeah were on the same page now mate, my fault I didn't mention only sending part the message, was saying about the livers X, but don't matter we'll talk about them 2mo on the other thing lol gotta remember mate I'm a bit on the dull side when it comes to all this computer malarky.
> getting there slowly though just ask sambo he's spent hours talking me through the basics the poor cunt


Hahah long as we get there in the end mate, im no good either lol.......speak tomoz then.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

ive deffinately got to get it up the attic mate, this tent is taking up too much room. its about the only way i can think of to get room. its not something ill be rushing, probably have him down here for a few hours on week ends and try to get it finished by xmas.[/QUOTE]

happy days mate, your lucky to have a friend like that most of mine are fucking useless and don't know the difference between a hammer and a wood saw lol I'm usually the go to guy and I'm fucking useless aswell lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 6, 2012)

laters lads a joint and call of duty are a calling


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

Pukka is sound as fuck I'd vouch for him all day long, I no u shutting down n starting up again if u ever need clones just give me notice, free to you of course.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fuck knows p im all over the gaff with time keepin all i know is ill pop 5 every week lmfao in out in out in out shake it all about lol should be around 3 wk mark for em tho so it all good exo will be crackin wen i get back off a little break so ill av a gap to fill there which om sure im capable of. so the futures lookin green haha ow and sambo wants a grow off so ill av to make time for that lmao not  its all bein put together nicely proper packaging the lot haha cant be avin a wreck head takin the cream can we so expect a few pm's or ten cus he ll need your advice lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck knows p im all over the gaff with time keepin all i know is ill pop 5 every week lmfao in out in out in out shake it all about lol should be around 3 wk mark for em tho so it all good exo will be crackin wen i get back off a little break so ill av a gap to fill there which om sure im capable of. so the futures lookin green haha ow and sambo wants a grow off so ill av to make time for that lmao not  its all bein put together nicely proper packaging the lot haha cant be avin a wreck head takin the cream can we so expect a few pm's or ten cus he ll need your advice lmfao


M8 I like ya u give it and take it but i smoked ur weed it will be no challenge I glrow mine proper lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

PuKka, mrt, scotla all seem to no lthere shit who's gonna be the tester? I vote pukka or don if he agrees.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

tag?
..................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> PuKka, mrt, scotla all seem to no lthere shit who's gonna be the tester? I vote pukka or don if he agrees.


All of em ???


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> laters lads a joint and call of duty are a calling


thats the way me and my mates are. we always help each other for a smoke. my mates have even had painting parties lol

what cod are you playing? i never got mordern warfare 3, i used to preffer the zombie game on black ops


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> PuKka, mrt, scotla all seem to no lthere shit who's gonna be the tester? I vote pukka or don if he agrees.


i vote me simple as. i've grown them all out to for years

i honestly reckon a group of ne more than 3 do it come dine me style, proper sections, winner gets fuck all but bragging rights


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> M8 I like ya u give it and take it but i smoked ur weed it will be no challenge I glrow mine proper lol


Im talkib proper bid lad not no skragly bottom popcorn stuff i sent ua u nutter lmfao prime colas that aint just threw in cling film to sweet your makin me laugh now lad haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

No 1 or 2 I'm only giving up 2g 1g in a joint ur no if the wees good or not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

ante up mofo back to you sambo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i vote me simple as. i've grown them all out to for years
> 
> i honestly reckon a group of ne more than 3 do it come dine me style, proper sections, winner gets fuck all but bragging rights


Haha u know that shit donald ill be takin over sr so its game on sambo no fuckin around purely on dis shit right here and donald bragging rights seem to go far over on sr so its all groovy baby haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> PuKka, mrt, scotla all seem to no lthere shit who's gonna be the tester? I vote pukka or don if he agrees.


id vote for scotia or pukka. im a light weight now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

fuck me we could host a mini off radar canna cup shortly! anyone else in?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Pukka is sound as fuck I'd vouch for him all day long, I no u shutting down n starting up again if u ever need clones just give me notice, free to you of course.


Nice 1 geezer, you on bout me shuttin shop? an clones? cheers if so was gunna ask you anyway old boy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i vote me simple as. i've grown them all out to for years
> 
> i honestly reckon a group of ne more than 3 do it come dine me style, proper sections, winner gets fuck all but bragging rights


Don. I seen the nute burn on ur plants many time I'll take a 3 way pepsi challenge is ya want, onlt 2g.

Thought u wold be asee by by now?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

U send wot ya can lad ive enough to go round lmao any rule u thought of yet haha and wot we growin exo???


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice 1 geezer, you on bout me shuttin shop? an clones? cheers if so was gunna ask you anyway old boy lol


Give me some notice n I'll sort u the exo and pyscho that's all I have any toimne m8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me we could host a mini off radar canna cup shortly! anyone else in?


Lmfao don were the fucks the like button gone haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

I reckon donald as tester like he's said grown them all an no's his shit on coco.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought it was a 2 man race?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

Write bro exlo or pyschlisus and don as yhe lllythe tester yeah???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Don. I seen the nute burn on ur plants many time I'll take a 3 way pepsi challenge is ya want, onlt 2g.
> 
> Thought u wold be asee by by now?


aye im in.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Give me some notice n I'll sort u the exo and pyscho that's all I have any toimne m8.


Im good for now mate cheers tho, got a psycho snip the other day think im just gunna do 4 of them for now 1st grow back, then i want a blues snip not bothered about the exo tbh mate.


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I reckon donald as tester like he's said grown them all an no's his shit on coco.


I cant resist 

[video=youtube;O6Ey4T9M-fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Ey4T9M-fs[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Write bro exlo or pyschlisus and don as yhe lllythe tester yeah???


psycho for me..................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

No race but pure pukka i hate the title commercail so ill be deffo throwin that out the window at him lol and ya know wot ill still double his yeild lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psycho for me..................


Ok im on it like a car bonnet. dont worry p scotia will get there share also haha i no tight fucker lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sambo lad wots the goin rate on sr for weed fuckin sky high i spouse. yh???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

alreet, i want clone taken 6" 
vegged 3 weeks 
yield
taste
smell
potency


if coco is your POISON FAIR DO. NUTEWISE CANNA A&b AND DO YOU KNOW WHAT I DONT CARE WHAT BOOSTERS YOU USE. IF YOU WANT EM THE SAME YOU DECIDE
neee bag appeal ffs 

fuck it i'll put a breeders boutique goodie bag for the winner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im in.


you seen tip burn with plants i've not run before (for the most part)

besides you aint smoking the bit that gets put in th bin eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Don. I seen the nute burn on ur plants many time I'll take a 3 way pepsi challenge is ya want, onlt 2g.
> 
> Thought u wold be asee by by now?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im in.


you seen tip burn with plants i've not run before (for the most part)

besides you aint smoking the bit that gets put in the bin eh. naaa i ht the man up


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet, i want clone taken 6"
> vegged 3 weeks
> yield
> taste
> ...


Theres more incentive now lad  !! 
Canna a+b lmao now were talkin 
any boosters pk lets not get him worried its only his second run in cocco
3wks veg i can do
as for any other rules ill leave that to him ive none haha
bag appeal will be smoshin lad you ll see haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

hes ne stranger to coco


----------



## unlucky (Jul 6, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> just for you unlucky hope youz like shes 12 monthsView attachment 2243309View attachment 2243310


she is beautiful and i bet she is a very good friend........her eye are stunning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

its going to be a very close thing i'm sure


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

I will veg 1wk and still kick ya arse's I tasted ya weed boys its substandard not in the same league as mine FACT, obviously its gotta be grown 1st but give me 11wks and ill show ya some proper pyschosis that has taste n smell sadly somethin both ya weed lacks lmao

I don't even see it as a challenge I been smoking growing me own shit for yrs and I tasted both ya weeds lololol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

Also if ya in don then u carnt be tester I vote pukka at least he won't sit on the fence and will actually say urs n chedz taste like shit lol

And no1 can say pukka don't no his weed or coco.

U can hardly to tester if ya in don "yeah my shit is best" lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2012)

My only rule for the pepsi challenge is no cure send that shit once dry, apart from that and don if he's in carnt be tester.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

What's up u argumentative lot


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

Got yer swell heid on Sambo, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2012)

right fine i'm out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2012)

anonymous samples too.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Got yer swell heid on Sambo, lol.


Aint swell head it just fact m8.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right fine i'm out.


Good I like u, would have felt abit bad shameing you too lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

So whats going on/what did i miss?
Kinda smells like some kinda competition lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

If ya fancy a laugh... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220768216260


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

Whether somethings fact or not, still swell head. You are like the Balotelli of UK clone only's



newuserlol said:


> Aint swell head it just fact m8.


Here's my shit attempt.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks nice m8 but I could chuck up pics of 20 4 5fems that look as good.

Is about the taste,smell cause that's what we do aint it smoke the shit not look at prettyt pics lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lmao ya know sambo im gonna make u eat ya words haha

some of pukka gk x blues


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

Mornin lads see were still on about the comp how manys in now then?
sambo you sound very confidant mate to say you said your last coco lot wernt much cop taste wise, no savin ya biobizz weed an passin it of as coco  lol an that goes for rest of yas no sendin old cured samples. 
might have to picture the chosen bud while growin then send fuck knows how but gunna have to to be fair.
And tbh ive only grown the psycho out once so no expert on the strain but can defo choose the best out, now if it was blues i could give you a propa raitin smoked that much lol

hope alls well anyhow peeps an if your not out tonight dont forget my boy kell brooks fightin tonight on sky sports 1, looks like another ingle boys gunna be world champ im goin cant fuckin wait its at sheff areana again. If he wins his next to hes world champ then its time for khan, mayweather an paco me an lads are goin to them all hopin he gets a fight or 2 in Vegas baby!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

I have high expectations flavour n smellwise the coco run of mine yeah I may not have been impressed compared to flavour of biobizz 

But every1 else loved it, ask scotia if it was badly trimmed,un flushed flavourless shit lolol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I have high expectations flavour n smellwise the coco run of mine yeah I may not have been impressed compared to flavour of biobizz



Lmfao thats all i needed to hear mate lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Lmfao all I needed to do was taste ur weed that was enough for me lol I wouldn't have embaressed myself sending that shit out, do u really think I'm the only 1 u sent it to that thought it was shite lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

I was only takin piss chill out. my last coco lot was my best hopin to smash it this 1st run back taste wise.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

I post pics because this is a posting pic website, or has that changed of late? 

You want to check my stuff, get on a plane and if you are lucky, you might be able to convince a certain coffeeshop to sell some from their regulars only stash 



newuserlol said:


> Looks nice m8 but I could chuck up pics of 20 4 5fems that look as good.
> 
> Is about the taste,smell cause that's what we do aint it smoke the shit not look at prettyt pics lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Well it would have to be from a reg only supply to be any good cause most the weed in the dam aint worth a cup of cold piss its just tourist shite.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha as i said its the drags of wot i got left lad not to worry im gonna be sendin prime bud lad and no experimentin like i usually would i av my way that works no problemo infact ill even give a fuckin oz your ways if your as confident as u say u are lol yes ive run cocco for many yrs but theres still a little somethin im gonna try all will be revealed after the grow off haha there will be plenty from my ends to go around as always with prooer packagin this time with no rush involved no flash dry bollock a nice and controlled inviroment for it to dry nicely in the time it needs to be


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dst how many run through with the trim bud u do with qwiso


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

well if you hang around where all the slappers are selling minge, then you'll get tourist shite won't you! And like 99.9% of all the weed in the UK isn't slant, or quick dried gash now? just fucking hilarious geez.



newuserlol said:


> Well it would have to be from a reg only supply to be any good cause most the weed in the dam aint worth a cup of cold piss its just tourist shite.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

Just the 1.......


cheddar1985 said:


> Dst how many run through with the trim bud u do with qwiso


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Only top grade it is then pal ill need postage details after this next run mate i owe u big time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Of course dst I agree 100% the state of the weed scene is disgracefull 99.9 is exactly what u say well chedz is any way lol but if u aint got connection or no where the good shit is then a very large % of weed in the dam is shit.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

DST said:


> well if you hang around where all the slappers are selling minge, then you'll get tourist shite won't you! And like 99.9% of all the weed in the UK isn't slant, or quick dried gash now? just fucking hilarious geez.


Haha ill tell ya truth bro my stuff needs to be bone dry hence why its flash dried and wen it is im sittin on 14k lad i dont have time to fuck around hence why it ls rushed lol


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

I normally make my erl with bud or shwag. Trim I use for water extraction....I need to make it as pure as possible because weed tastes so shite and harldy gets you wrecked, so it's a must, lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Of course dst I agree 100% the state of the weed scene is disgracefull 99.9 is exactly what u say well chedz is any way lol but if u aint got connection or no where the good shit is then a very large % of weed in the dam is shit.


Put ya money were ya mouth is lad your all talk lol we ll see how it is after the run wot ya say 10oz to winner ???


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2012)

You do what you have to do chedz. each to their own.


cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ill tell ya truth bro my stuff needs to be bone dry hence why its flash dried and wen it is im sittin on 14k lad i dont have time to fuck around hence why it ls rushed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Chedz I've said many many times I'm small time never claimed to anything else I don't grow no 80oz, it will 2g to the tester each and just bragging writes no more.

10oz lololol u joker.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to sell 10oz of your shite anyway people would laugh me off if I showed them what u sent.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

Quick question for ya, them clones your offering, whats the shortest flowering time strain you have atm?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

The exo sae 8wks m8 some say 9 but pull good yield at 8 and them buds are solid at 8wk.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll send ya a joint of 49day chop exo next week if ya want sae I'm skint m8 1 is gonna have to come down early.

Just mail me ya address again nxt wk u got me email address.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even.

Lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol. Log in and it's a page of chest thumping  If you are this serious about seeing who's is best, might be sensible to have more than a single judge, generally how most things like this work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. Log in and it's a page of chest thumping  If you are this serious about seeing who's is best, might be sensible to have more than a single judge, generally how most things like this work.


ello shit for brains!  been busy have we
i think chedz and sambo are having ther pissing competiotion again,,, they should just get a hotel room and get down and dirty with each other ROFL i hear sambos been working out so wont be long hel deffo have the stamina haha

SEXY AND U KNOW IT


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

No busy busy busy for me  Although i'm aware that i have 7 days to somehow obtain a car and empty and move out of the flat. Oh dear lol. time to go look at the old bank statement, don't think it's gonna be pretty.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

how do ladies and gents? a little friendly competition never hurt anybody, I think the fairest way to go about judging it would be to send it all to me and I'll tell which crop kept me unconscious the longest lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No busy busy busy for me  Although i'm aware that i have 7 days to somehow obtain a car and empty and move out of the flat. Oh dear lol. time to go look at the old bank statement, don't think it's gonna be pretty.


sounds like a busy 7 days coming up mate, have you got your next place sorted so you can start moving your stuff in? I hate having to do it all in one go, seems like you have more stuff than places to put it in, tis a good excuse for a clean out though every time me and the misses moves we tip all the stuff that's been boxed up and unused, in my eyes unless it's tools of course if your not gonna use it lose it.
says the man with a house full to the rafters of crap I'm never gonna use, but it's ok the misses might need it one day!!! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh it's gonna be expensive. Everything is being stored at my parents for the month odd that i'm at my cooking course, then after that it is time to look for a new place and a job to pay for it. Gonna be a bloody expensive week. Got to shift the entire flat with the use of a hatchback, 2 hour round trip for every load  So much stuff that i can take to the tip though. Need to take my jig saw to my king size bed so that it'll fit in the boot


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The exo sae 8wks m8 some say 9 but pull good yield at 8 and them buds are solid at 8wk.





newuserlol said:


> I'll send ya a joint of 49day chop exo next week if ya want sae I'm skint m8 1 is gonna have to come down early.
> 
> Just mail me ya address again nxt wk u got me email address.


Cheers mate will prob have a few off ya in the week just got to sell some of this stuff so ive got the money to send ya lol, left a big gap in my planting coz of working long hours n being a dumbass so just gonna throw a few clones in there 12/12 and see what i get out of em while i wait for my QQ to sprout and get going lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh it's gonna be expensive. Everything is being stored at my parents for the month odd that i'm at my cooking course, then after that it is time to look for a new place and a job to pay for it. Gonna be a bloody expensive week. Got to shift the entire flat with the use of a hatchback, 2 hour round trip for every load  So much stuff that i can take to the tip though. Need to take my jig saw to my king size bed so that it'll fit in the boot


fucking hell mate seems you do have a bit to do then, I've moved houses a few times with a small car and my best advice would be black bags and pack them in tight, might even be an idea to rent a van for the day (about£100) +fuel and do it in one day?
would save chopping ya bed up aswell mate lol 
so your all booked in for ya course then mate? I know you mentioned it before but I miss a bit on here not reading back through umpteen pages. 
so fingers crossed in a couple of months it'll be business as usual for you then? you gonna stay around the same area when you move or look to some cheaper area's I remember you saying it's an expensive area you live mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The exo sae 8wks m8 some say 9 but pull good yield at 8 and them buds are solid at 8wk.





newuserlol said:


> Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even.
> 
> Lmfao


Haha I remember when i found that, was a bloke called Haephetus420 or something in on of the yank threads lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell mate seems you do have a bit to do then, I've moved houses a few times with a small car and my best advice would be black bags and pack them in tight, might even be an idea to rent a van for the day (about£100) +fuel and do it in one day?
> would save chopping ya bed up aswell mate lol
> so your all booked in for ya course then mate? I know you mentioned it before but I miss a bit on here not reading back through umpteen pages.
> so fingers crossed in a couple of months it'll be business as usual for you then? you gonna stay around the same area when you move or look to some cheaper area's I remember you saying it's an expensive area you live mate


All shall be good  all my grow kit is jut staying with a friend 10 minutes away, just spoke to me ma so should have her car and trailer towards the end of the week, and just got £400 from my godfather for car insurance. I kinda broke the frame of my bed so needs to go anyways, but that kind of thing i can just leave with my parents to deal with as hey, what do they genuinely epect me to do, it is a bit of a small car and they are rather aware of this fact. Also found out that i don't have to exist in a little bedroom for the next month odd, i'm being given the flat on the top floor of their new house  yay.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh it's gonna be expensive. Everything is being stored at my parents for the month odd that i'm at my cooking course, then after that it is time to look for a new place and a job to pay for it. Gonna be a bloody expensive week. Got to shift the entire flat with the use of a hatchback, 2 hour round trip for every load  So much stuff that i can take to the tip though. Need to take my jig saw to my king size bed so that it'll fit in the boot


mate rent a van u get get one for about 90 qwid for the day or 2 250 depositon card but you get that bak,,gotta be cheaper tan the petty used for all them trips and time used also drive car to van place rent a van leave car wen done drop van of drive home JOB DONE

you sotherners make shit sooo complicted


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

This southerner does not get cheap van rental due to age and conviction history. I'd be looking at about £200 for the day.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> All shall be good  all my grow kit is jut staying with a friend 10 minutes away, just spoke to me ma so should have her car and trailer towards the end of the week, and just got £400 from my godfather for car insurance. I kinda broke the frame of my bed so needs to go anyways, but that kind of thing i can just leave with my parents to deal with as hey, what do they genuinely epect me to do, it is a bit of a small car and they are rather aware of this fact. Also found out that i don't have to exist in a little bedroom for the next month odd, i'm being given the flat on the top floor of their new house  yay.


happy days, sounds like your underway then mate, that top floor flat sounds like a silver lining and the trailer at the end of the week should make a hell of a difference.
lmao leaving mum n dad to sort ya broken bed, can't it be sorted with some 2x4? if it's the slats, could add some noggins to the inside frame and just board it? only saying as I did it with my old bed til I got with the misses.
oh yeah and if you do scrap the bed don't take ya misses shopping for your new one, I did it once and now expect to die in that bed for what it cost lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Ic3 ya funny northan gammy foot fucker but it did make me lol

Ttt that a good idea more than 1 judge.

Rowing 2mora arrrrghh use to be able to do 10000mtrs in 45mins I'd be sweating from me eyelids tho lol but was a good few years ago.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ic3 ya funny northan gammy foot fucker but it did make me lol
> 
> Ttt that a good idea more than 1 judge.
> 
> Rowing 2mora arrrrghh use to be able to do 10000mtrs in 45mins I'd be sweating from me eyelids tho lol but was a good few years ago.


Don't lie you'll walk down there getting ya sweat on, on the way and then spend a couple of hours in the spa lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck off back to the hills ya welsh numpty lol

I'm on it I'll lose 2 stone in 2 months watch n see, then carry on done it 6yrs ago lost 5stone In 5months! Just wit diet n gym.

But yeah I did end up putting it all back on lol

I'm on it tho need to get a new bird been split with the ex 3months now yeah I've gave her a good seeing too a few times but we split for good.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> happy days, sounds like your underway then mate, that top floor flat sounds like a silver lining and the trailer at the end of the week should make a hell of a difference.
> lmao leaving mum n dad to sort ya broken bed, can't it be sorted with some 2x4? if it's the slats, could add some noggins to the inside frame and just board it? only saying as I did it with my old bed til I got with the misses.
> oh yeah and if you do scrap the bed don't take ya misses shopping for your new one, I did it once and now expect to die in that bed for what it cost lol


All is indeed good  Just paid for car insurance so getting that monday lunchtime  Bed can be fixed but it's just a cheap ikea bed frame that well, it's a load of shit, roll over in bed and it sounds like you just felled a tree or something. I'd rather just save up some money and buy me a new one. Parenmts choice though, not my issue 



newuserlol said:


> Ic3 ya funny northan gammy foot fucker but it did make me lol
> 
> Ttt that a good idea more than 1 judge.
> 
> Rowing 2mora arrrrghh use to be able to do 10000mtrs in 45mins I'd be sweating from me eyelids tho lol but was a good few years ago.


More than 1 judge is indeed a good way of getting a more accurate idea of what is what. Send some this way and Kuroi and I will give you a verdict  

Just popped into work, i've not been gone 3 weeks and they've alreayd had to close down lolol. Seems i was more valuable to them than they had thought


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

The ex just got a car today thank fuck! She fucked the 3k car I brought her in less than a year not putting enough oil n water in it but what's done is done.

Its a zafira 7seater dunno what reg but she paid 1300


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck off back to the hills ya welsh numpty lol
> 
> I'm on it I'll lose 2 stone in 2 months watch n see, then carry on done it 6yrs ago lost 5stone In 5months! Just wit diet n gym.
> 
> ...


I'm already living on a hill soppy bollax remember you visited lol
that's a lot of weight mate best of luck with it, I hate the gym it bores the shit out of me and your expected to do something whilst your there lol fuck that I'll do my leg stretches from the settee so dvt doesn't set in.
and now back to the misses hunting, don't know whether to say congratulations or commiserations, the up side loads of birds, the downside lots of crazy birds and knob heads, oh well the hunt is always fun lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Like I said after this run the next run I will do me flat up and buy all silent fans, both doors to me growroom have locks, so at least ill be able to bring a bird back to the flat etc.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

happy days being on the road again, I hate not having my licence I can drive but not legally, does my nut in depending on the misses to drive me everywhere, I used to drive out old car all the time but now we got another one some clio sport thing and it's shit, so horrible to drive I try to avoid it and I've driven a few different cars.
what car you driving mate? with your free style life of self sustainment I was having visions of an electric smart car lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Like I said after this run the next run I will do me flat up and buy all silent fans, both doors to me growroom have locks, so at least ill be able to bring a bird back to the flat etc.


Haha, i know that feeling allll too well mate. My grow was in cupboards either side of bed, couldn't have anyone in my bedroom unless i had my computer turned on, which in itself was ironic in that in the 4 years prior to growing i'd sunk thousands upon thousands into custom watercooling and TEC gear to make my computer as quiet but as cool as possible, thank heavens i gave up and just said sod it it'll just have to be a loud computer 

At present i just have a shitty if fun little 1.2l skoda fabia  Not for too much longer though  I've my eye on a rather tasty but affordable Jaguar XKR  Figure that once i have my new house or flat and have a good sized grow on, well money needs to be laundered somehow, well i've no issue paying for fuel if i can afford it  4 liter V8 goodness here i come 

although due to various thoughts on businesses, i might also be in the market for a double decker bus


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Like I said after this run the next run I will do me flat up and buy all silent fans, both doors to me growroom have locks, so at least ill be able to bring a bird back to the flat etc.


fuck that go back to theirs that way if they do turn out to be nuts you won't have to worry about them stalking your arse (lessons learned) lol saying that though where you live there's more chance of you ending up with a posh bird all prim and proper lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

Am i high as fuck or did i just read sambos trainin to lose weight?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes u northan wanker started 2day 1hr mix up of level 10 n 15 on the crosstrainer, rowing 2mora I'll do the 10000mtr but I no its gonna kill me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yes u northan wanker started 2day 1hr mix up of level 10 n 15 on the crosstrainer, rowing 2mora I'll do the 10000mtr but I no its gonna kill me lol


Good luck you fat southern cunt! lol.........no really tho good luck mate keep sayin im gunna get back boxin an give or we fags again but never do, not weight with me more fitness cant run around we step son we out gettin fucked nearly dyin.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yes u northan wanker started 2day 1hr mix up of level 10 n 15 on the crosstrainer, rowing 2mora I'll do the 10000mtr but I no its gonna kill me lol


i baught a treadmill and cross trainer but im too lazy to use them. i was looking into the P90x. i downloaded it but never tried it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fuck that go back to theirs that way if they do turn out to be nuts you won't have to worry about them stalking your arse (lessons learned) lol saying that though where you live there's more chance of you ending up with a posh bird all prim and proper lmfao


That's it m8 I want a young bird 20-23 dumb as fuck and dus as she's told lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Am i high as fuck or did i just read sambos trainin to lose weight?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? lmao


Don't fool yaself. Training is the key word. Think of it like England training for the world cup


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's it m8 I want a young bird 20-23 dumb as fuck and dus as she's told lolol


The only prob with them is after the novelty's worn off, they're like a pretty picture good to look at but fuck all else, saying that though we all been there and done it, there's deffo a good reason we keep repeating the same procedures lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i know that feeling allll too well mate. My grow was in cupboards either side of bed, couldn't have anyone in my bedroom unless i had my computer turned on, which in itself was ironic in that in the 4 years prior to growing i'd sunk thousands upon thousands into custom watercooling and TEC gear to make my computer as quiet but as cool as possible, thank heavens i gave up and just said sod it it'll just have to be a loud computer
> 
> At present i just have a shitty if fun little 1.2l skoda fabia  Not for too much longer though  I've my eye on a rather tasty but affordable Jaguar XKR  Figure that once i have my new house or flat and have a good sized grow on, well money needs to be laundered somehow, well i've no issue paying for fuel if i can afford it  4 liter V8 goodness here i come
> 
> although due to various thoughts on businesses, i might also be in the market for a double decker bus


fucking hell if you'll struggle to get a rental van lol you'll have to live in that jag mate, I'd love to go and get a nice car but with the cost going up with them all the time I can't see us going for anything bigger any time soon.

Should I ask about the double decker mate???


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell if you'll struggle to get a rental van lol you'll have to live in that jag mate, I'd love to go and get a nice car but with the cost going up with them all the time I can't see us going for anything bigger any time soon.
> 
> Should I ask about the double decker mate???


Nah, i can afford to rent a van, just at the moment given that i have no grow and no job i have to shop around the the best value for my situation. But due to my last job, i spent 2 years learning to live a very frugal lifestyle, as in £50-100 a week after rent and bills, once i get a real job i'll have almost £10K a year extra which can essentially be savings so long as i maintain y lifestyle, whihch tbh, i wouldn't have an issue with. It would only be a viable option if i have a bit of money in on the side to pay for fuel and road tax (road tax on one of those is almost the same a year as the insurance on my car at present) 

And the bus, well let's just say the munch bus! I am slowly formulating this idea of a gourmet "burger van". same principal except that you get gourmet food, and not at jack ass prices like most every restaurant there is. And by gourmet food i don't mean fancy piss in my face nouvelle cuisine, i mean kick ass roast pork baguettes and whatnot. Real food at real world prices. My mum went to a pu the other day and bought a jerked chicken burger. Eleven fucking pounds for a burger!

There will be a stoner motif going on, even if it is a subtle one. 420 wagon! yeah! The short story is i've smoked too much weed while watching man vs food and now i fancy trying to buck the trend of paying stupid prices for stupid food and go back to wholesome hearty meals for a realistic price  When you are selling engough you don't have to be a jackass with your prices or portion sizes.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Good to see ya eating again ttt dinner at times was a pack cashaws ya nutter, man v food is a wicked programme I love it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Think of it like England training for the world cup


yeh POINTLESS!

N LOL YEH MUnCH BUS YOU COULD TRVEL THE UK SELLING PRIMO WEED FOLLOWED BY PROPPER MUnCHIE MATERIAL!

the weed machine


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck me this gaff is purely fucked and i aint shittin it lmao fitness cross trainers wtf ya ll need to sort ya lifes out and do somethin with yourself and i mean it in a nice way we can all cry off bein a cripple or wreck heads or other bollox but jeez it seriously no excuse lads lol i work 7 days a wk keep trim earn nuff dollar through various and av a shaggin machine and a automatic cooker that washes and looks after the sprogs i mean come on how hard is it rofl man up sort ya bodies out and the next is sort ya fuckin heads out !! I see its the usual culprits haha say no more !!!


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar... ur a fuckin prick


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha suck ya fat momma ya bum lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> exfuking scuse me?? and no not in a nice way
> 
> do u have the remostest idea of the shit me and my kin have been thru coz im fucked up?? fuk man thats a naughty comment,,,, its not ok to be fucked up BUT its ok for you to get the pills i get for being fucked up???


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

get a grip u disrespectful, under-educated, council house dwelling inbred


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

great idea tip top - the world is hungry for quality fast food 

i'm thinking of making some premium sausages and selling them at a farmers market.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> get a grip u disrespectful, under-educated, council house dwelling inbred



who me?? i live in a 16 bedroom mansion in wetwang mate

chedz just lives in my basement wih sambo


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

lol - no chedz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> lol - no chedz


thank golly gosh for that,,i was thinking,,sureley it cant be me im such a bloody super terrific fun guy!LOL


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> exfuking scuse me?? and no not in a nice way
> 
> do u have the remostest idea of the shit me and my kin have been thru coz im fucked up?? fuk man thats a naughty comment,,,, its not ok to be fucked up BUT its ok for you to get the pills i get for being fucked up???


Haha ya twat naughty or not face the facts its fuckin true ive seen lads with there legs blown off and sores through there prosfetic legs and neva miss a day at gym you lads take shit for granted end of as for the pills it would helo if you could send the right amount lolol as for girlfriends and shit treat em mean keep em keen is my only tip to the fuckers that are after the ideal women and no i dont mean beat the fuck outta em lolol me and the misses gotta big understandin she looks after my every need and ill earn the bread and wen i mean every need yes thats cookin cleanin keepin the house spotless food on table as i walk through the door lookin after kids and there every need the whole shabang and she has to look the part also if they cant keep up that they aint worth the gap fillin end of and i fuckin mean it call me old fashioned its the way i roll !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> as for the pills it would helo if you could send the right amount


lol is all im sayin!

and tbhits not the actual hole in me foot wats fucked up its the neuropathic nerve pain up me leg, and the infections i keep getting in it wen they come to change dressings


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar u really are a cheesy knob


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol is all im sayin!


And me hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> cheddar u really are a cheesy knob


Send ya addy lad ill show you a knob!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Send ya addy lad ill show you a knob!


 promises promises chedz lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> cheddar u really are a cheesy knob


Who the fuck let the rat back in the thread ??? 
U know lad id fuck off before ya get found out you mug ive got ya ip addy already now do 1 and yes ive had a good day !! lmao


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

u call that a knob?


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

lol @ ip addy............ i run my own dynamic IP through an american server ya fuckin clown..... hahahahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> promises promises chedz lmao


He s after my title as commercail cropper lmao not to worry he is gettin cornered lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> lol @ ip addy............ i run my own dynamic IP through an american server ya fuckin clown..... hahahahah


YOUR OWN dynaic ip yeh?? really YOUR OWN??? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> lol @ ip addy............ i run my own dynamic IP through an american server ya fuckin clown..... hahahahah


Fuck me your not only a knob your american lol do1 ya fool you ll not show me up here but yourself lmfao


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

commercial cropper my bollocks... ur probs drawing 20-30 oz a crop and selling it for 140 quid an ounce... that every 13 weeks wouldn't even pay for my car u fucking gimp


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> He s after my title as commercail cropper


 lol that wont take much doin now will it?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YOUR OWN dynaic ip yeh?? really YOUR OWN??? lol


Hahaha the lads a fool go through his posts lmfao chattin shit is your title lad sort him out ay hahajk


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

yorkshire born and bred ya fucking southern fried chicken


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> commercial cropper my bollocks... ur probs drawing 20-30 oz a crop and selling it for 140 quid an ounce... that every 13 weeks wouldn't even pay for my car u fucking gimp


Fuck me he drives a gold plated farrari lad no shit lmfao lad you do know your a divvu cunt dont ya lmfao 20 30 oz ill be doin that every 2-3 wks ya mug wots goin on with ya grow???


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

ye ye ye ... tell ur mrs when she's done wiping the snot of your grubby little kids faces to call me for a jump


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> yorkshire born and bred ya fucking southern fried chicken


Southern lmfao you ve the wrong lad there im neither northern or souther ya yorky puddin go find a fat club you fuckin mug or wash ya bollocks ya filthy cunt while i serve ya mother my anus !!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> ye ye ye ... tell ur mrs when she's done wiping the snot of your grubby little kids faces to call me for a jump


And im sure she'd tell ya were to jump you fool straight off leeds united fc stadium ya waster yorkshire born and bred lmfao wot is it with that shit hole there is nothin good about yorkshire lad ill tell ya that for nothin hahaha


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

mrpeoples said:


> yorkshire born and bred ya fucking southern fried chicken


bet yer not as yorkshire as i am m8



cheddar1985 said:


> Southern lmfao you ve the wrong lad there im neither northern or souther ya yorky puddin go find a fat club you fuckin mug or wash ya bollocks ya filthy cunt while i serve ya mother my anus !!!



lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Aint ya just lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck me ic3 you ve some right charecters here rofl!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me ic3 you ve some right charecters here rofl!!!


OYOY easy now mush he in noway is accosiated with the IC3 brand gotta be propper yorkshire for thatg and him he aint 100% thru and thru


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

100%thru an thru lmfao i would nt say were i was from if i had to come out with yorkshire lad theres a lad at work just moved down here from yorkshire his names mick and yes he's a prick !!


----------



## mrpeoples (Jul 7, 2012)

mick the prick? 

ye i know him


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 100%thru an thru lmfao i would nt say were i was from if i had to come out with yorkshire lad theres a lad at work just moved down here from yorkshire his names mick and yes he's a prick !!


LOL ther is the odd fewe and to be 100% U HAVE TO HAVE BEEN BORN IN YORK anything less your just a northerner and in no way should call urself a yorkshireman


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

and you r no sotherner chedz yer a yokel LIKE THIS



lmaO

ACCORDING TO REPORTS THAT U ON THE RIGHT WITH SAMBO ON THE LEFT ARGUING OVER who grows the best bud
i think thats unlckys blood who got caught in the middle tryng to flutter here eylids for a clue on how to grow a plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2012)

LOLL i killed the thread hahahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Your a borin thick cuntin cripple thats why lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

He's always killing the thread let him be lol!

So when this grow comp starting chedz?


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 7, 2012)

bad news for all them down south with grows n that, all the leccy goin an shit weather to put your buds out in an emergency. stretchy stretchy. there a stream by us in scouse land its nearly burstin, another foot it be on road & in houses. fuckin leccy went up recently my bird said she has noticed. told her 2 start turning shit off then @ bed time & save it but has put me off swapping frm a 250w HID to a 400w for the last 4 wks of flower. money is tight l8ly with basically another wage cut. they not payin us 4 r breaks. maybe next grow, i will need the 400w to keep temps up for a winter grow. i got 4 cheese & 1 amnesia haze the exodus cheese frm GHS. the haze gonna be a week or 2 longer but i need to dry the cheese in the same tent. i suppose i cud just put 1 plant in kitchen for the day then bk in with drying buds @ night for a week. any1 had a good yield off a 250w cheese crop. i had 40g dry off my last 125w CFL grow so should expect atleast double.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

I've a grow of exo cheese seed at the min, r u growing it? How far r ye?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> bad news for all them down south with grows n that, all the leccy goin an shit weather to put your buds out in an emergency. stretchy stretchy. there a stream by us in scouse land its nearly burstin, another foot it be on road & in houses. fuckin leccy went up recently my bird said she has noticed. told her 2 start turning shit off then @ bed time & save it but has put me off swapping frm a 250w HID to a 400w for the last 4 wks of flower. money is tight l8ly with basically another wage cut. they not payin us 4 r breaks. maybe next grow, i will need the 400w to keep temps up for a winter grow. i got 4 cheese & 1 amnesia haze the exodus cheese frm GHS. the haze gonna be a week or 2 longer but i need to dry the cheese in the same tent. i suppose i cud just put 1 plant in kitchen for the day then bk in with drying buds @ night for a week. any1 had a good yield off a 250w cheese crop. i had 40g dry off my last 125w CFL grow so should expect atleast double.


To bad lad my 4x600's are goin nowere lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

How many u got under them lights chedz?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me this gaff is purely fucked and i aint shittin it lmao fitness cross trainers wtf ya ll need to sort ya lifes out and do somethin with yourself and i mean it in a nice way we can all cry off bein a cripple or wreck heads or other bollox but jeez it seriously no excuse lads lol i work 7 days a wk keep trim earn nuff dollar through various and av a shaggin machine and a automatic cooker that washes and looks after the sprogs i mean come on how hard is it rofl man up sort ya bodies out and the next is sort ya fuckin heads out !! I see its the usual culprits haha say no more !!!


Right lads we best sort out our shit chedzs says so lmao

Looks like u and the mypeoples are getting on well lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL ther is the odd fewe and to be 100% U HAVE TO HAVE BEEN BORN IN YORK anything less your just a northerner and in no way should call urself a yorkshireman


I was born in Leeds,you have to be born in the 'shire' of York to be a Yorkshireman.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Right lads we best sort out our shit chedzs says so lmao
> 
> Looks like u and the mypeoples are getting on well lol


What's happenin m8, just took a couple of cuts of them plants today to see if I can successfully clone lol, only done one or two before, got an extreme aeroponic cloner so tryin to get the working of it, if this don't work just goin for pellets and a normal propagator, I'll get the hang of her yet!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

So when's this fuckin grow off takin place then? Looking forward to it!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How many u got under them lights chedz?


Atm 25 to go under em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be sat cloning shortly,guess who's had a shitty day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

In fact they can sit there a bit while I get myself baked to cope.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds good, I got 3 600w set up in new room, just waiting to get it started, goina have 18 in ther shortly, still tryin to figure out what tho, just lookin fir a big yeilder and keep changing my mind lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Right lads we best sort out our shit chedzs says so lmao
> 
> Looks like u and the mypeoples are getting on well lol


Fuck me lad its right you lot need help and the old dear in the sun paper would av trouble sortin u lot out lmao!!
As for mrpeoples im sure he's a faggot lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll be sat cloning shortly,guess who's had a shitty day.
> 
> View attachment 2244626


WTF happened here?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Why ya chopped all ya plants yorky?

@mastergrower clonings real easy with pellets and a heat prop I dunno about the aeroponic thingys never used em.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact they can sit there a bit while I get myself baked to cope.
> 
> View attachment 2244629


Fuckin hell yorkie lad wots happened lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Why ya chopped all ya plants yorky?
> 
> @mastergrower clonings real easy with pellets and a heat prop I dunno about the aeroponic thingys never used em.


I'm a determined sorta fucker m8, I'll soon get the hang of it, them plants r pretty smelly m8 for veg, can't wait to get one in flower, lotta other shit to sort first tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad its right you lot need help and the old dear in the sun paper would av trouble sortin u lot out lmao!!
> As for mrpeoples im sure he's a faggot lmao


Lol if only we where as perfect as you m8 with our missus's under manners, caribean hols, 6k tvs not to mention ur supreme growin skills lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good, I got 3 600w set up in new room, just waiting to get it started, goina have 18 in ther shortly, still tryin to figure out what tho, just lookin fir a big yeilder and keep changing my mind lol


Stick with the clone onlys and u wont go far wrong mate as for the grow off were just waitin for sambo to finish his soil run and were off how long sambs???


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm a determined sorta fucker m8, I'll soon get the hang of it, them plants r pretty smelly m8 for veg, can't wait to get one in flower, lotta other shit to sort first tho


Yeah they stink abit even in veg lol wait til wk 6-7 of flower when they really stinking seriously get yaself good filters.

Ur get to taste it soon neway m8 I aint forgot ya sample.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Stick with the clone onlys and u wont go far wrong mate as for the grow off were just waitin for sambo to finish his soil run and were off how long sambs???


This rooms goins be up and running in 3/4 weeks no matter what m8, jut don't know if that's enuf time for me to master clonin and get enuf goin to get in there, prob goina go with seeds first run and the clone onlys once I get the hang of it, I will have a few small runs of the clone onlys goin between time as well tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Stick with the clone onlys and u wont go far wrong mate as for the grow off were just waitin for sambo to finish his soil run and were off how long sambs???


Not long chedz I'll chop this down in 9 days got clones in the prop and will have me coco run up pretty soon.

When u flowering or u already?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

The fucking dick head who's house they where at has had some random junkie paki in the yard months ago,this random junkie paki has been caught with £2000 worth of crack and £2000 worth of skag last week. The fucking dick head who's house they were at only decides to man up and tell me another person knows about the grow yesterday at the same time say's "oh yeah and he's looking at jail so might grass".

I've gone round today and told him he can keep the plants but my gear has to go cos if he gets fucked I can't afford to replace it.He's tried to bully me saying "you're not taking anything till it's done", I've said "silly bastard watch me" he's gone psycho and tried to butt me, I've swerved him and thrown him across the room he's had another go,after a bit of a wrestle realised he's not strong enough and gone steaming in to the tent and just flattened all the plants out of spite.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah they stink abit even in veg lol wait til wk 6-7 of flower when they really stinking seriously get yaself good filters.
> 
> Ur get to taste it soon neway m8 I aint forgot ya sample.


Truste me m8, the extraction I got goin in this room cost a few quid, 8" tdsilent fan with an 8" mountain air filter, this thing sucks like fuck for then size of my room

Email me an addy for ye m8, I'll send ye a wee bit of something I got comin in a couple weeks, so u can test it for me satin as ur such a connoisseur of this stuff now lol!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lol if only we where as perfect as you m8 with our missus's under manners, caribean hols, 6k tvs not to mention ur supreme growin skills lmfao


Ay lad i neva fell far from my tree believe me my whole fam is full of peeps like me haha i was nt put on this world to struggle but sum fuckers dont help themselves as for the carribean hols mate its nice to get away from all the hussle and shit but wen i get back the lads av properly fucked the lot up in that 2wks haha sayin that ill be down devon for 10 days from next friday and my next break aint till november which is shit lookin at florida bit hey u neva know wot the weather is like that time of yr over there got a volla for £500 which could sleep 16 so the whole family is on about it which is puttin me off haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The fucking dick head who's house they where at has had some random junkie paki in the yard months ago,this random junkie paki has been caught with £2000 worth of crack and £2000 worth of skag last week. The fucking dick head who's house they were at only decides to man up and tell me another person knows about the grow yesterday at the same time say's "oh yeah and he's looking at jail so might grass".
> 
> I've gone round today and told him he can keep the plants but my gear has to go cos if he gets fucked I can't afford to replace it.He's tried to bully me saying "you're not taking anything till it's done", I've said "silly bastard watch me" he's gone psycho and tried to butt me, I've swerved him and thrown him across the room he's had another go,after a bit of a wrestle realised he's not strong enough and gone steaming in to the tent and just flattened all the plants out of spite.


Fuck! That's shitty that's grands worth gone they where huge plants.

After a bit of knowledge its all about location location location with the growing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

I've got all my gear back and it's cost me £100 (another fucking story).

I've got seven plants at 6 foot,chopped (sods law I've only got 10 jiffy plugs for clones).

I've got a salvaged plant still alive but it's been supercropped to fuck.



That plant and pot came out of that suit case.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Not long chedz I'll chop this down in 9 days got clones in the prop and will have me coco run up pretty soon.
> 
> When u flowering or u already?


As i said lad im off down south next fri for 10 days with the boys so ill be onit wen i get back got all my nutes cocco and alittle somethin else at the ready so ??


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

That's good then chedz we should flower roughly around the same time and can then give out sample for the test off lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

So are yous boys just growing the one plant to test or what, or u goina grow a few and pick the best


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The fucking dick head who's house they where at has had some random junkie paki in the yard months ago,this random junkie paki has been caught with £2000 worth of crack and £2000 worth of skag last week. The fucking dick head who's house they were at only decides to man up and tell me another person knows about the grow yesterday at the same time say's "oh yeah and he's looking at jail so might grass".
> 
> I've gone round today and told him he can keep the plants but my gear has to go cos if he gets fucked I can't afford to replace it.He's tried to bully me saying "you're not taking anything till it's done", I've said "silly bastard watch me" he's gone psycho and tried to butt me, I've swerved him and thrown him across the room he's had another go,after a bit of a wrestle realised he's not strong enough and gone steaming in to the tent and just flattened all the plants out of spite.


You got off lightly lad its a good job he did own uoto it cus you know the other lads gonna be squeling like a fuckin pig by now  thats why your best to just roll on your own either rent a house that is cosha or buy a bigg fuckin shed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So are yous boys just growing the one plant to test or what, or u goina grow a few and pick the best


No clone-onlys m8 we both have them so its a fair test exactly the same plant just down to skills then lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So are yous boys just growing the one plant to test or what, or u goina grow a few and pick the best


Lmfao ill have 30 in flower by then lad all various strains exo psyco gkx livers gkxpsycho slh so no pal the grow off will be psycho only tho lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got all my gear back and it's cost me £100 (another fucking story).
> 
> I've got seven plants at 6 foot,chopped (sods law I've only got 10 jiffy plugs for clones).
> 
> ...


Ya done well with packagin yorkie lmfao flip it back into veg for a few weeks not all is lost if you say its been supercropped to bad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck! That's shitty that's grands worth gone they where huge plants.
> 
> After a bit of knowledge its all about location location location with the growing.


I was hoping for about 50oz so yeah,gutted.

They looked like this 2 days ago,they were supposed to be flipped today.




That's the first and last time I bring somebody in directly (no matter how desperate I am). lesson learnt,back to the 1 man band.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No clone-onlys m8 we both have them so its a fair test exactly the same plant just down to skills then lol


I fuckin meant r u concentrating on the one plant or just goina grow a load and pick from the best, I know it's goina be clone only


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ya done well with packagin yorkie lmfao flip it back into veg for a few weeks not all is lost if you say its been supercropped to bad


I'm getting good at this 'stashing plants and calling in an extraction' thing!

When I pulled it out of the case I noticed it's snapped the trunk in transit,a length of bamboo cane from the garage with a bit of string and we're good to go (I hope).

We'll see,gives me an excuse to pop some of Don's beans I suppose.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was hoping for about 50oz so yeah,gutted.
> 
> They looked like this 2 days ago,they were supposed to be flipped today.
> 
> ...


Atleast you only av yaself to blame lad i did a run in ebb and flow about 5 yr ago and the lad was a proper stoner add 250plants in a 12x12 custom made room in a lock up of his and he went and checked em everyday he was on the ball all through veg and the first half of flower the cunt must av thought it was piss and left em for 3 days without checkin uo on en needless to say none were worth savin wen he got back  fuckin lost over 20k all because he thought it was push !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm getting good at this 'stashing plants and calling in an extraction' thing!
> 
> When I pulled it out of the case I noticed it's snapped the trunk in transit,a length of bamboo cane from the garage with a bit of string and we're good to go (I hope).
> 
> We'll see,gives me an excuse to pop some of Don's beans I suppose.


Ay lad just tape it back up it ll be sweet aslong as its not all the way throught it will heak itself !! You might lose a few branches all dependin how bad it is but youll deffo get yourself somethin from her !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Atleast you only av yaself to blame lad i did a run in ebb and flow about 5 yr ago and the lad was a proper stoner add 250plants in a 12x12 custom made room in a lock up of his and he went and checked em everyday he was on the ball all through veg and the first half of flower the cunt must av thought it was piss and left em for 3 days without checkin uo on en needless to say none were worth savin wen he got back  fuckin lost over 20k all because he thought it was push !!


 Wounded!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

Pipe time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck me I'm fucking stressed,at least I've got me gear and a front door but fuck me I'm stressed.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

@yorky I'm wounded for ya m8 that's a harsh loss, but yep 1 man land is the way to grow.

@mg chedz grow a few more than me I'll just pick a good bud and no my skills have done the rest lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me I'm fucking stressed,at least I've got me gear and a front door but fuck me I'm stressed.


Hard lesson learned lad u could of lost alot more if he started squellin to so just get your head down and keeo low key for a few months you ll laugh about it in yrs to come i know i do !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> @yorky I'm wounded for ya m8 that's a harsh loss, but yep 1 man land is the way to grow.
> 
> @mg chedz grow a few more than me I'll just pick a good bud and no my skills have done the rest lol


You sorted all ya stuff lad ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> @yorky I'm wounded for ya m8 that's a harsh loss, but yep 1 man land is the way to grow.
> 
> @mg chedz grow a few more than me I'll just pick a good bud and no my skills have done the rest lol


Sounds good, pick a bud, post a pic when picked and no fuckin about with dates, dried for what...6-7 days and sent

To me preferably lol, or someone else that's goina be a good judge, I'd probably get them fuckin mixed up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

Yorky whats happend? plants look like been lollipopped thought you wernt? was gunna ask how they was goin after your plans you was doin, dint it go well?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lads im off up the wooden hills catcha all tomoz work again in mornin and its gonna be a killa after wot ive drunk tonite haha
ps sambo my journal from a few grows ago lol id study it if i were u lmfao
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under.html


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

Study ur journal lolol good one m8 told ya aint no challenge I've tasted ur green even if u do a 10times better job ur still not touching my shit....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky whats happend? plants look like been lollipopped thought you wernt? was gunna ask how they was goin after your plans you was doin, dint it go well?


I chopped loads from underneath that had died cos of a Potassium def caused by silly bollocks dick head who's house they were at,watering them when I'm not there (fuck knows why),using straight tap water and fucking the PH up.



That's nothing though. Read back a few Pukka,it's not pretty.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

How many pages? lol im fucked mate will tomoz they propa fucked then?

is the growoff still on? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How many pages? lol im fucked mate will tomoz they propa fucked then?
> 
> is the growoff still on? lol


Yes me showing chedz up is still on m8 lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> they propa fucked then?


Yeah,proper fucked. *Before *the Germans!

View attachment 2244731


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 7, 2012)

Gutted mate looked healthy there aswell

sambo you goin for the ripen?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2012)

Whats the deal with this ripen then? I got some for this run, was goina use it at 8 wks cos I'll think they'll take longer, use for 7 days then pull. Does it really speed things up and add to taste?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2012)

it does work a treat but if your re using the coco or soil i'd flush it with something else just for a couple for days before you chop


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone know a plumber near East London that can be trusted?


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 8, 2012)

Home Office sanctioned growing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv4QSXmh9zU



Anyone else think that professor has been sampling the 'duct, lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2012)

Fuck my luck!!!
Downstairs radiator has started pissing out all over the floor so ive got to get the last remaining 5 plants chopped then everything broken down and hidden so we can get the landlord over to fix the cunting thing( header tank and shut off valves are in the loft where my grow is), had to lose a days work as well to do it and to top it all of looks like im only gonna have a few hours to do it before the carpet n shit is totally ruined


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 8, 2012)

Jesus man, good luck!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Fuck that sae sounds abit shite for a sunday morning.

I got the shits, pissing out me arse every 10mins great fun already got a ring of fire from keep wiping.

Just thought I'd share that with ya. Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats the deal with this ripen then? I got some for this run, was goina use it at 8 wks cos I'll think they'll take longer, use for 7 days then pull. Does it really speed things up and add to taste?


I been using it for years m8 its good stuff deffo dus exactly what it says makes em finish quick and improves flavour.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I been using it for years m8 its good stuff deffo dus exactly what it says makes em finish quick and improves flavour.


Glad to here it, i added it for the first time the other day. Do you use just the ripen or all the other nutes with it??


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Glad to here it, i added it for the first time the other day. Do you use just the ripen or all the other nutes with it??


No u cut out all other nutes, in soil 1 ripen then 1 plain water routine, in coco I use at full strenghth 1 feed then just 1ml per ltr next, then a final 3 day ph water flush.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No u cut out all other nutes, in soil 1 ripen then 1 plain water routine, in coco I use at full strenghth 1 feed then just 1ml per ltr next, then a final 3 day ph water flush.


Cheers mate i'll do the same


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it does work a treat but if your re using the coco or soil i'd flush it with something else just for a couple for days before you chop


If you flush coco with water/ph water does that not remove the buffers in the canna pro??


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> If you flush coco with water/ph water does that not remove the buffers in the canna pro??


Yes m8 kills the microlife but if ya 3days from chop and not reusing ya coco who cares.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yes m8 kills the microlife but if ya 3days from chop and not reusing ya coco who cares.


Av got ma psycho mother 3 weeks 12/12 at ma m8's jst now,re used the coco straight after ripen no flush and its the healthiest one av dne so far lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2012)

it does but if you buy a bag of coco you'll have to build the mycho life back up anyway. and as i just learned the hard way, the remaining nutes will stunt tlhe growth if you don't thoroughly flush. thats why canna sell a flush http://www.canna-uk.com/canna_flush

or so the bloke down my hydro store told me fella.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av got ma psycho mother 3 weeks 12/12 at ma m8's jst now,re used the coco straight after ripen no flush and its the healthiest one av dne so far lol


I find without a ph water flush u can kinda taste that ripen it don't taste totally write anyway.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats her about a week ago, doesnt look stunted to me lol think the guy was yankin your chain mate get you to part with more cash lol


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

stomper OG cross with chemd and candykush, taken at 6 1/2 weeks.






NOTE: The trim job, lmao (this is it's second trim btw). I want to hit some peeps up with some economics but I'll be back later. Doei.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Mornin peeps

hows life treatin yas?

feel pretty fresh this morn was abit of a tame boxin night out for us was home for 11.45 an wernt even 1/4 cut lol spliff on arrival home still fucked me lol
yorky just looked back wank that mate i was wantin to see if your infamous plans were gunna work aswell lad! lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright guys and gals, during my little play about with coco I was going feed, feed, water etc etc and didn't see any ill effects.
was bottom feeding them by filling up their drip trays so didn't get any run off when watering. Another note whilst feeding and getting run off I'd leave it in the drip tray and the plants would soak it all up anyway, the bottom of my 6L airpots was absolutely matted with roots and the disks at the bottom had to be ripped off, was using 5gal drip trays.
so is the general idea now that you have to feed every time? and that if you don't you'll lose your myco life that quickly?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Alright guys and gals, during my little play about with coco I was going feed, feed, water etc etc and didn't see any ill effects.
> was bottom feeding them by filling up their drip trays so didn't get any run off when watering. Another note whilst feeding and getting run off I'd leave it in the drip tray and the plants would soak it all up anyway, the bottom of my 6L airpots was absolutely matted with roots and the disks at the bottom had to be ripped off, was using 5gal drip trays.
> so is the general idea now that you have to feed every time? and that if you don't you'll lose your myco life that quickly?



na i feed less mate..the plant will get lazy soaking in water and it will stunt its growth,,or of it dont it wont grow to its pertential
ive always been a less is more kinda guy let the plant work for its feed stop it from getting lazy,,
not to mention rot and mould from having water lying arond



newuserlol said:


> I find without a ph water flush u can kinda taste that ripen it don't taste totally write anyway.


ph??PH?? wat mite that be then,,aint used ph since hydro.,,i only ph now wen imm breaking the coco blocks down( the water i used is ph to 5.8

and watever happened to silly billly

either hes in jail,,holidays,,, OR hes not a bigger fish as he makes out and cant afford his phone bill?? LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking el ya northan monkey what u doing up so early lol u shat the bed again lmao

Yeah ph water ph to 5.8-6 I ph my nutes every watering wit coco I don't bother with soil tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el ya northan monkey what u doing up so early lol u shat the bed again lmao
> 
> Yeah ph water ph to 5.8-6 I ph my nutes every watering wit coco I don't bother with soil tho.



i used to bu canna coco but now i just buy the briks wat u break down with water,,, the water i use i ph to 5.8 so onceits done its done no need to do again throughout the grow since coco is a natural buffer! much eassier than fucking around with ph up,down,left,right every fucking res change


buynig the 8 pot wilma system this week gunna look at sum airpots and maybe make the sqware willma hole sortov round ish for the airpots to go in,,,wilmas grow big enough planst lol without airpots haha gunna be nutz!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Them wilma system are spose to good I hand water 2 7ltr cans its no bother ph each 1, I'm no coco expert but it aint rocket science and my coco run went very well ph'd each time.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeh you want to feed every water in coco drags its kinda hydro so the days you give plain water your plants not got no food as the coco doesnt hold on to nothin. with the 6ltr airpots i found you needed to water everyday once maybe your at week 3 of flower all depends on the size of plants obviously. but more frequent waterin is best for bigger yields in coco thats why i went with the 6ltr pots i used 10ltr airs an they was sound but found i wasnt waterin as often as i wanted.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Them wilma system are spose to good I hand water 2 7ltr cans its no bother ph each 1, I'm no coco expert but it aint rocket science and my coco run went very well ph'd each time.


yeh im only getting the 8 pot will be cush for me grow space  

i was just uising wilma pots sat on mylar on the floor but i need to make it neater and i need to buy a airstone for the res keep c02 pumping aournd the reservoir 

got me scrooples tuned in. was gunna order a new motherboard for pc but opted for 8 pot wilma insted


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na i feed less mate..the plant will get lazy soaking in water and it will stunt its growth,,or of it dont it wont grow to its pertential
> ive always been a less is more kinda guy let the plant work for its feed stop it from getting lazy,,
> not to mention rot and mould from having water lying arond
> 
> ...


I already know the answers to the questions I asked mate or atleast believe I do, I'm with you on the less is more approach, but have to disagree with you on the rest mate, bottom feeding means working harder as the roots have to travel to the water source like the natural water table.
Also the water/feed left behind isn't lying around long, it's out of the heat and light so isn't making a big difference to rh.
I'm talking about coco in 6L airpots what I was doing was similar to flood and drain just with out the drain and the high water level and doing it every day to every other day with lower levels of liquid.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh you want to feed every water in coco drags its kinda hydro so the days you give plain water your plants not got no food as the coco doesnt hold on to nothin. with the 6ltr airpots i found you needed to water everyday once maybe your at week 3 of flower all depends on the size of plants obviously. but more frequent waterin is best for bigger yields in coco thats why i went with the 6ltr pots i used 10ltr airs an they was sound but found i wasnt waterin as often as i wanted.


wen u can would u sent me the diameter of a 6 litre airpot matey il see how much diffrence compared to the 11 litre wilma pots,,coz a wilma with airpots will be fucking mental lol



W Dragon said:


> I already know the answers to the questions I asked mate or atleast believe I do, I'm with you on the less is more approach, but have to disagree with you on the rest mate, bottom feeding means working harder as the roots have to travel to the water source like the natural water table.
> Also the water/feed left behind isn't lying around long, it's out of the heat and light so isn't making a big difference to rh.
> I'm talking about coco in 6L airpots what I was doing was similar to flood and drain just with out the drain and the high water level and doing it every day to every other day with lower levels of liquid.



hmmm,, so basically a sortov deep potting tray with your pots ontop and u just fed the tray and the plants sucekd it up,,,,wen u put it the way u just did with the roots searching out the feed,, yeh it does make sence same theory of feeding to let the roots work but diffrent method


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

When using airpots pukka do u put a layer of clay pebbles at the bottom before u fill it up wit coco.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen u can would u sent me the diameter of a 6 litre airpot matey il see how much diffrence compared to the 11 litre wilma pots,,coz a wilma with airpots will be fucking mental lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 8pot wilma with airpots and coco and filled with exo and pyscho will be nice m8 ur get a good yield, how much light u got?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh an drags ive seen peeps bottom feed in coco with no probs but i wouldnt leave old nutes(run off) in your trays cos the point in waterin till run off is to wash out old nutes an replace with fresh the old nutes can corse you probs im not sure what but thats what i was told. i always top feed till runoff mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

U didn't answer my question pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> When using airpots pukka do u put a layer of clay pebbles at the bottom before u fill it up wit coco.


Yes mate i always have. i do in my 1ltr airpots aswell so when i pot up thetes still a few stuck to the rootball that gets covered with the new stuff but never hert nowt.

still biggin up the 1ltr airpots love the fuckas lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Ice there all put away in loft mate as soon as im up there next ill look. doesnt it say on description if you look on ebay or sumut.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Drags dusnt and has roots coming out the bottom everywhere yes drags? That's why u say about bottom feedind no?

I always put pebbles in and don't have roots out the bottom, I like to feed often and I like calmag.

My coco grow was looking healthy as fuck until I cut all nutes for ripen then got lots of yellowing but I believe the lack of nitrogen at the end improves the flavour.

Ripen is the shit!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice there all put away in loft mate as soon as im up there next ill look. doesnt it say on description if you look on ebay or sumut.


na just size in litres

can u use 6 litre for the full grow? coz nornally i use 11 litre wilma pots? or is 6 ok with em being airpots/


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oh an drags ive seen peeps bottom feed in coco with no probs but i wouldnt leave old nutes(run off) in your trays cos the point in waterin till run off is to wash out old nutes an replace with fresh the old nutes can corse you probs im not sure what but thats what i was told. i always top feed till runoff mate.


cheers mate, what I wrote out was just part of the routine they had 2 flushes through the cycle one at the beginning of veg due to a dodgy nute bottle and a very mild one just before going into flower but that had a seriously diluted nute mix in it. 
I always water til I get run off aswell and did in the coco at the beginning but like you said they need watering daily in 6L air pots and filling the tray I found I could leave it for an extra day sometimes, I;m thinking the ph'd water might have played a part in keeping them as healthy as they were, as I started that way and kept with it til the end with the only exception of some times top feeding and others filling the tray,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

fuk me lads peole reading this will think we actually know sumthing about growing tomatoes!! sheezes

i use the pot weigh method of feeding,,slide the pot a little bit,,if its light as a feather then i feed,,any weight at all,,i dont


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na just size in litres
> 
> can u use 6 litre for the full grow? coz nornally i use 11 litre wilma pots? or is 6 ok with em being airpots/


I use 6.5 ltr pot 3 rows of 3 rooted clone into 6.5 pot straight under 1200 for 7-10 days then flip! 8 wk flower 1 wk dry the whole grow finished in 10wks!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I use 6.5 ltr pot 3 rows of 3 rooted clone into 6.5 pot straight under 1200 for 7-10 days then flip! 8 wk flower 1 wk dry the whole grow finished in 10wks!


fort u did 12-12 from clone?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Any1 think murray has a chance today?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Drags dusnt and has roots coming out the bottom everywhere yes drags? That's why u say about bottom feedind no?
> 
> I always put pebbles in and don't have roots out the bottom, I like to feed often and I like calmag.
> 
> ...


I think roots would still grow from the bottom with pebbles in if you leave water in you trays the little space from base of the pot to the deck is so the roots get airprooned before they can grow out with water in the trays they will just keep growin.

your coco girls looked mint mate. I never get yellowin so i dont think im flushin for long enough im gunna try a 2 week this time most ive done is a week gunna use just the batshit for the 2 weeks an just water last few see how that goes.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Drags dusnt and has roots coming out the bottom everywhere yes drags? That's why u say about bottom feedind no?
> 
> I always put pebbles in and don't have roots out the bottom, I like to feed often and I like calmag.
> 
> ...


yeah no clay balls or extra in mine mate and the roots were matted at the bottom badly, looked very impressive, going to get those 2X4 trays on weds so will pick up 5, I'm going to use them instead of the large round drip trays because I can get more 6L airpots underneath the lights in them, was thinking if I were to go back to coco to just do the same as last time, was a good grow with a good yield and very easy just a cunting nusance checking them to see if they need watering every day,


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Any1 think murray has a chance today?



He's got a very good chance of coming 2nd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He's got a very good chance of coming 2nd


lol look rite ther is the welsh injinuaty

rofl


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> He's got a very good chance of coming 2nd


Lmao

I'm using me fone n couldn't see no like button.

I broke yet another lappy the other day fell asleep with it on me lap was prob wanking lol woke up with it on the floor screen smashed to fuck!

Got a new 1 being delivered 2mora nothing to special just a acer 4mg ram 500gb hardrive,i3 370m processer


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na just size in litres
> 
> can u use 6 litre for the full grow? coz nornally i use 11 litre wilma pots? or is 6 ok with em being airpots/


Yes mate with no probs atall ive vegged for 4weeks an then flowered for 9 in the same 1 ltr airpot all way through! would have been a beast if id have watered it twice a day like it needed was gettin dry as a bone everyday gettin watered with the others an burnt on the same mix was a blues plant still yielded 2 oz same as its sistet in a 6ltr but buds were twice as solid fuck knows why lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol look rite ther is the welsh injinuaty
> 
> rofl



? WTF IC3 you confuse the fuck out of me your pretty handy with computers but you haven't thought to download a dictionary to your browser sort it out and give us a chance to understand what your on about love


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate, what I wrote out was just part of the routine they had 2 flushes through the cycle one at the beginning of veg due to a dodgy nute bottle and a very mild one just before going into flower but that had a seriously diluted nute mix in it.
> I always water til I get run off aswell and did in the coco at the beginning but like you said they need watering daily in 6L air pots and filling the tray I found I could leave it for an extra day sometimes, I;m thinking the ph'd water might have played a part in keeping them as healthy as they were, as I started that way and kept with it til the end with the only exception of some times top feeding and others filling the tray,


Yeh mate a couple of flushers durin the grow is sound if needs be just make sure you use a week nute mix just to keep your micro life happy an buffers in check sayin that if your cocos not buffed may not need to mate what you use?
Old Las used to bottom feed with no probs he used to use old rags cut up, in the bottom of the pots to wik the water up. would probs stop them growin out everywhere to.
Id say the ph'in was very important in coco mate some would disagree but there the lucky fucks that tap waters sound mine comes out at around 7.6 if i add rhiz like in veg it goes up to like nearly 9 sometimes which is no good for ya plants once i stop usin it id probs get away with not ph'in but always do. an them coco peeps that dont ph an use rhiz bet they would get better results early on in veg if they did...................yes im talkin to you chedz! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

I think he andy might do it if he keeps his cool!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

Laters gents got to clear the table for dinner, she's pulling faces now so better get it done pronto


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

You welsh lot did good with boxin last night good ko by rees!


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 8, 2012)

The question for me is does anyone really give a shit if Murray wins or not? Its only tennis, thats a girls sport anyway, LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

Of course,he's English. 

You have to be a bit patriotic,if he wins I'm pretty sure he'll be the first English man to win Wimbledon since Fred Perry back in 1930 something.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

He's Scottish int he? you mean british yorky???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Your right tho would be behind him if he was English lmao!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> He's Scottish int he? you mean british yorky???


Is he? Shit,so he is!

I take that statement back then,fuck that team GB bollocks I'm English me!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I was up until 6:00am cloning and chopping plants up with scissors into pieces small enough to flush down the bog.

If only Ganja would auto clone itself like Strawberry's do,you'd think Mother Nature and all that evolution of the species stuff would at least deal a good hand to the stoners! But no,she gives the auto clone ability to the fucking Strawberry's instead. Ah well,stoners like strawberry's too,so in a roundabout way.....


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

Typical fukkin English, British when you want to be, lol. I bet you my crop that none of you have an English passport ya Chops!


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 8, 2012)

Weed has taught me One Love, Bra 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sonYFxHHvaM


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Typical fukkin English, British when you want to be, lol. I bet you my crop that none of you have an English passport ya Chops!


I'll av ya crop ya chop been and lived all over the world chav, so shall I send ya me address for the crop sendage lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You welsh lot did good with boxin last night good ko by rees!



Apart from the merthyr boy lol  Gavin done well i see enzo been hitting him with a lot of jabs back at the gym to get him ready and it worked wonders . I love a good night of boxing ufc was wayy to late lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Typical fukkin English, British when you want to be, lol. I bet you my crop that none of you have an English passport ya Chops!



Lol were all the same Welsh/British Scottish/British and English/British and when any other nation comes at us we British lol


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I think roots would still grow from the bottom with pebbles in if you leave water in you trays the little space from base of the pot to the deck is so the roots get airprooned before they can grow out with water in the trays they will just keep growin.
> 
> your coco girls looked mint mate. I never get yellowin so i dont think im flushin for long enough im gunna try a 2 week this time most ive done is a week gunna use just the batshit for the 2 weeks an just water last few see how that goes.


Thats what i I do to now, flush for 2 weeks, at least half of the plants usually yellow of, leaves u a better flever in my opinion


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 8, 2012)

Who's watching khan vs Garcia in a weeks time? 
[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DoBR0X_moyhA&amp;v=oBR 0X_moyhA&amp;gl=GB[/video]


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Chisora and haye cant wait for that lol


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 8, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Chisora and haye cant wait for that lol


Lol hay is a top fighter but he let's his emotions take over him in some fights


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You welsh lot did good with boxin last night good ko by rees!



There were a load of boys from work went up, the sunroof fell off the bus after about an hour on the way home so they got a little cold and wet on the way home lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> Lol hay is a top fighter but he let's his emotions take over him in some fights


Yea that guy has awsome pontential he just blew it with klithchko to much talking shit and getting down to buisness .


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> There were a load of boys from work went up, the sunroof fell off the bus after about an hour on the way home so they got a little cold and wet on the way home lol


Lmao !!


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought all us ukers stuck together.............?????????,lol 
Check out my thread pls
ya lazy cunts ha ha,got £100 0f shit the day so cant wait to use it Ta lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

aww yeh all ps3'd up agin lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate a couple of flushers durin the grow is sound if needs be just make sure you use a week nute mix just to keep your micro life happy an buffers in check sayin that if your cocos not buffed may not need to mate what you use?
> Old Las used to bottom feed with no probs he used to use old rags cut up, in the bottom of the pots to wik the water up. would probs stop them growin out everywhere to.
> Id say the ph'in was very important in coco mate some would disagree but there the lucky fucks that tap waters sound mine comes out at around 7.6 if i add rhiz like in veg it goes up to like nearly 9 sometimes which is no good for ya plants once i stop usin it id probs get away with not ph'in but always do. an them coco peeps that dont ph an use rhiz bet they would get better results early on in veg if they did...................yes im talkin to you chedz! lol


yeah I used a really weak nute mix whilst I flushed mate, I always ph everything my tap water is shit I don't think I could manage without it, scrap that I know I couldn't manage without it.
I had a mix when I gave it a bash mate I used,6L airpots, 5gal drip trays, plagron coco, canadian express grow, bloom and potash. I had to change the canadian express grow because it was dodgy (lacking nitrogen?) and bought a bottle of Ionic grow and went with that.
Was an easy grow but could have been easier the plagron coco wasn't much cop tested the run off and the numbers were crazy so had to flush the lot to the right ph.
The canadian express grow that was lacking nitrogen was why I flushed the first time was in need if N and increasing the dose wasn't helping and after about a week saw a couple of burnt tips, so flushed it and then went with the Ionic grow and after the first watering/feed the prob was sorted.
thinking canna sounds a lot less hassle and no prep, so might be swapping soon checked yesterday and my soil reserves are running low, I have to quit smoking aswell now so thinking fuck the taste difference and take the extra yield.
plus sambo's was some damn good coco grown smoke, that's what's got me thinking about the switch mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

I honestly found the coco easier than soil, I often overwater with soil but the coco I got the feel of the weight of the pot and time to feed easy.

Think scotia and drags where the only 2 that smoked some of my coco grow both no there shit and both said it was niiiiiice.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Murrays still in it thought he would av lost by now wish it would hurry the fuck up me m8 said he aint dropping me no weed off till its finished lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I honestly found the coco easier than soil, I often overwater with soil but the coco I got the feel of the weight of the pot and time to feed easy.
> 
> Think scotia and drags where the only 2 that smoked some of my coco grow both no there shit and both said it was niiiiiice.


just mentioned about that mate, what's got me thinking about making the swap, that was a nice smoke and I really don't rate coco compared to soil, and I liked what you sent me mate was a lovely smoke, flavour wise I think you'd be hard pressed to improve on it without going back to soil.
I think chedz has bit off more than he can chew with this bet, I see a bit of embarrassment in his future especially with all the talk he been doing about it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Like I said m8 after tasteing chedz weed ill just let my own weed do the talking no point keep bitching bout it.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

oh yeah was gonna say you should have taken the bet ya nutter, would have been an easy earner mate


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright Fuckers, hows the Coco show down going? Lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah was gonna say you should have taken the bet ya nutter, would have been an easy earner mate


I already posted up I don't wana bet no 10oz people would laugh me off if I tried sell 10oz of chedz weed lol either that or give me a smack in the mouth.

The bragging writes will do me just fine. Lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 8, 2012)

@dragon im using canna now mate and after adding cal and mag i dont have to ph. its 5.8 already


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> @dragon im using canna now mate and after adding cal and mag i dont have to ph. its 5.8 already


Happy days mate, nice to keep it easy, I'd still check it every now and then though, just thought aswell doesn't the ph change through out the grow as you add more nutes? for example the seedling/cutting stage to the end of flower? 
mine changes every time I change the nute mix even just a few ML will make a difference.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I already posted up I don't wana bet no 10oz people would laugh me off if I tried sell 10oz of chedz weed lol either that or give me a smack in the mouth.
> 
> The bragging writes will do me just fine. Lol


lol fair enough mate I must have missed that post.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

Imfao sambo lad you ve grew in cocco once lmfao ive told ya lad how many time ive lads from over your way do the miles to fetch my shit as its a wash with wank if yours was that good there would be no need for em to travel lmao rofl i let ya av the bunk off a 80 oz grow as i ad it there to throw a way well see wot the buds are sayin no bs talk trust me ive given you enough chance to take the deal if its that bad you cant sell it ill do the sellin myself lad and send you the money which 1 is it lad you ve got the mouth but av u the pocket haha no rampin no more ill be glad to show u up and take ya money !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

And no bs about you av nt the money either ya jocky your sellin clones at £25 a pop with .5 of green and if it was that good you d be loaded lmfao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Happy days mate, nice to keep it easy, I'd still check it every now and then though, just thought aswell doesn't the ph change through out the grow as you add more nutes? for example the seedling/cutting stage to the end of flower?
> mine changes every time I change the nute mix even just a few ML will make a difference.


yeah it does change mate but im giving them 20ml each of A&B per 10L and its 5.8-6.0. it was up in the 9s when i used rhitzonic tho lol. i dont think ill up the dose anymore from here cos im going to run out of nutes as it is


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 8, 2012)

So Murray lost ... theres a fucking surprise, LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish I was loaded ya numpty I'm up to my eyes in debt and aint got a penny to me fucking name till tues lol

People travel to buy my weed because its the only guy I no who has all the cash at once, I could sell local but would have to be just in 10s I'm no bigtime charlie like u chedz just small time n grow much better green than u do lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

That how shit ur skills are I've grown once with coco lmao and even if u 10x the weed u sent out it still wouldn't touch my own green.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I wish I was loaded ya numpty I'm up to my eyes in debt and aint got a penny to me fucking name till tues lol
> 
> People travel to but my weed because its the only guy I no who has all the cash at once, I could sell local but would have to be just in 10s I'm no bigtime charlie like u chedz just small time n grow much better green than u do lol


Well you ve the chance to earn a few g ay ya if your as confident as i am lad you d snatch my arm off!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well you ve the chance to earn a few g ay ya if your as confident as i am lad you d snatch my arm off!!


I'm super confident but problem is I carnt afford to lose 10oz aint the bragging writes enough for ya! 

Why's its all about betting 2 fucking grand now?

No thanks m8 I'll be happy just embarrising you when the weeds are tested.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

And and as for the clones u keep banging on about what do u fink I sell hundred a day u numpty lol

And they are paid with bitcoins do u really fink I cash them coins out lol no I spend em on the road.


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 8, 2012)

This 1m tent is gona get me busted with the extra loud zip, or am gonna get anotyher feckin wack of these tent wires zzzhhaavvvvvv............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I'm super confident but problem is I carnt afford to lose 10oz aint the bragging writes enough for ya!
> 
> Why's its all about betting 2 fucking grand now?
> 
> No thanks m8 I'll be happy just embarrising you when the weeds are tested.


Well you ve the mouth lad but weres your bollox lmfao jeez your just showin yaself up lad if u knew you were gonna win lad you d put your crop onit lad and yh braggin rights are nice but the more at stake the better for me braggin rites aint shit lad im big enough to know when my games up and this aint the time believe me id be more worried about pukka joinin in and that i a complement on pukkas half so???? I tell ya wot lad you ve run ya mouth for how many days now lad its about time you were a bigtime charlie ill even rep ya on sr even tho i think your a robbin cunt lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

U don't half chat some shit chedz and always have lol my weed pays for my bills supports me family I aint gonna risk 2k when who nos maybe ur pop round and nosh the tester off lmao

I got the mouth cause u constantly give it the large but ya carnt grow for shit its ok having pretty pics of vegging plants but ya weed taste like shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

And trust me u wouldn't be more worried bout pukka lol I've tasted his too, pretty plant pics and big bud don't always mean tastey green.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

I tasted a lot of the vets weed on riu best 2 I would say I've had which had flavour,smell and good stone was scotias kandy kush and robbie ps slh and although no 1s ever seen a pic but drags can grow I've tasted lots of nice weed from him.

"even tho i think your a robbin cunt lmao" dunno what that's about? I never once asked u to send me any dirt weed lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> yeah I used a really weak nute mix whilst I flushed mate, I always ph everything my tap water is shit I don't think I could manage without it, scrap that I know I couldn't manage without it.
> I had a mix when I gave it a bash mate I used,6L airpots, 5gal drip trays, plagron coco, canadian express grow, bloom and potash. I had to change the canadian express grow because it was dodgy (lacking nitrogen?) and bought a bottle of Ionic grow and went with that.
> Was an easy grow but could have been easier the plagron coco wasn't much cop tested the run off and the numbers were crazy so had to flush the lot to the right ph.
> The canadian express grow that was lacking nitrogen was why I flushed the first time was in need if N and increasing the dose wasn't helping and after about a week saw a couple of burnt tips, so flushed it and then went with the Ionic grow and after the first watering/feed the prob was sorted.
> ...


Id recommend the canna mate easy as fook an your plants seem to get everythin they need apart from a bit of extra calmag which is down to your water, the coco pro is spot on no hassle just straight from the bag only about 12 quid a 50L aswell so for small grows is sound.
i herd sambos coco gear was nice to mate, im gettin there, my last lot was my best so far but still not as good as id like, smooth but not the fruity mouth water on the blues like they should be, thats the only reason i noticed i think well apart from sambo slatin me lol cos of the blues, had tastey so many times i new i was way off mate, changin a few things up so should crack it soon, i know you can get nice taste in coco tho or thousands wont swear by it would they lol



newuserlol said:


> I honestly found the coco easier than soil, I often overwater with soil but the coco I got the feel of the weight of the pot and time to feed easy.
> 
> Think scotia and drags where the only 2 that smoked some of my coco grow both no there shit and both said it was niiiiiice.


Easy peesy init mate, its hard to other water in coco unless your goin daft......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> And trust me u wouldn't be more worried bout pukka lol I've tasted his too, pretty plant pics and big bud don't always mean tastey green.


Tasted that fucked slh thats it mate an i told you it was fucked before i sent thats why i dint wanna send.

ill send you some psycho next run so at least you can judge me on that give me sen half a chance mate lol an ill copy your shit an add ripen for last 2 weeks on it, then theres no difference is they? thats all you did diff dint ya?.. sayin that the overdrive late on could be fuckin me. anyway your a cunt none the less lmao


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there an argument going on? Arguments make me sad. Guess I'm forced to have another joint now and have a thinkie about it. Hope you're proud of yourselves, lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I tasted a lot of the vets weed on riu best 2 I would say I've had which had flavour,smell and good stone was scotias kandy kush and robbie ps slh and although no 1s ever seen a pic but drags can grow I've tasted lots of nice weed from him.
> 
> "even tho i think your a robbin cunt lmao" dunno what that's about? I never once asked u to send me any dirt weed lol


must be the holy ripen then geezer lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha pukka sent a bunk slh smoke i sent the drags of 80 oz lmfao there is a pattern beginning to emerge haha as for my mouth show us then lad were do i go braggin ya jock come on i wanna see you show yourself up more lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha pukka sent a bunk slh smoke i sent the drags of 80 oz lmfao there is a pattern beginning to emerge haha as for my mouth show us then lad were do i go braggin ya jock come on i wanna see you show yourself up more lol


no mate was propa decent weed i sent not scraggle was just fucked not flushed right an over dried i think.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

If you lot want to get bragging rites then you need someone impartial to test the product then you can dismiss the "your weed was shit but mines fucking awesome" so find yourselves a judge and send that person the samples and stand by the judges decision


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Tasted that fucked slh thats it mate an i told you it was fucked before i sent thats why i dint wanna send.
> 
> ill send you some psycho next run so at least you can judge me on that give me sen half a chance mate lol an ill copy your shit an add ripen for last 2 weeks on it, then theres no difference is they? thats all you did diff dint ya?.. sayin that the overdrive late on could be fuckin me. anyway your a cunt none the less lmao


Just no taste m8 I've grown that same slh a few times and it shouldn't taste like that, and we both no why we have talked bout it I'm not getting on ya case geezer just simple fact it was flavourless.

But as u no it was still 10x better than charlie big potatoes lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Just no taste m8 I've grown that same slh a few times and it shouldn't taste like that, and we both no why we have talked bout it I'm not getting on ya case geezer just simple fact it was flavourless.
> 
> But as u no it was still 10x better than charlie big potatoes lmao


Haha mate dont worry it dont wind me up no more its just you ya cunt mentionin it all time lmao jokin...... after all was only my 3rd grow so think i did ok, next will be number 6 so if i crack it this run dont think ive done bad atall.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> Is there an argument going on? Arguments make me sad. Guess I'm forced to have another joint now and have a thinkie about it. Hope you're proud of yourselves, lmao


Lmfao this aint a argument this is polite discussion for the uk thread. Lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha big potatoes lmfao lad im gonna love this haha 
fudge cake and cream any1??

yes sambo ya see extra specail with the cream haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha big potatoes lmfao lad im gonna love this haha
> fudge cake and cream any1??
> View attachment 2245904
> yes sambo ya see extra specail with the cream haha


Dus look nice m8 come on help a fatman out do me a slice and don't be stingey with the cream lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

Fuck what it tastes and smells like,if it doesn't get me twisted it's bunk.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

fucking hell leave for a little while and it all kicks back again, my fault shouldn't have mentioned the bet I suppose lol 

@chedz so what happened with the last grow then? I mean what went wrong?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Dus look nice m8 come on help a fatman out do me a slice and don't be stingey with the cream lmao


Wot lik that??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck what it tastes and smells like,if it doesn't get me twisted it's bunk.


The high on the shitty tastin slh was bangin mate!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot lik that??View attachment 2245910


Wanker lol bet u got a roastie before that too didn't ya u luck fucker.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell leave for a little while and it all kicks back again, my fault shouldn't have mentioned the bet I suppose lol
> 
> @chedz so what happened with the last grow then? I mean what went wrong?


Wrong ??? I done 80 oz in cheese 8half in slh wot went wrong lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The high on the shitty tastin slh was bangin mate!


Agreed nowt wrong with the high cause that's what it was a high, proper nice stone.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Wanker lol bet u got a roastie before that too didn't ya u luck fucker.


Haha you d be gutted at wot i just put in the bin ya cunt lol the baby neva ate fuck all of his roast and did nt wanna spoil me pud so the bin it was haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Agreed nowt wrong with the high cause that's what it was a high, proper nice stone.


Gutted its all gone mate, im gunna do another run 1 day 10 week again an keep it all hopefully with better taste this time but same high.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Id recommend the canna mate easy as fook an your plants seem to get everythin they need apart from a bit of extra calmag which is down to your water, the coco pro is spot on no hassle just straight from the bag only about 12 quid a 50L aswell so for small grows is sound.
> i herd sambos coco gear was nice to mate, im gettin there, my last lot was my best so far but still not as good as id like, smooth but not the fruity mouth water on the blues like they should be, thats the only reason i noticed i think well apart from sambo slatin me lol cos of the blues, had tastey so many times i new i was way off mate, changin a few things up so should crack it soon, i know you can get nice taste in coco tho or thousands wont swear by it would they lol
> 
> yeah it's really got me thinking mate, and like you said the ease of it aswell, I know it's no different to soil in the way I'd have to do things but that extra weight got me thinking hard knowing you can get flavour out of it, I'd prob change up a few things though, none of that starter stuff (rhiz?) and probably only use the a n b and then look to other supplements with the cal/mag of course, saying that though might just go the way of sambo as I know that works!
> ...


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wrong ??? I done 80 oz in cheese 8half in slh wot went wrong lmao


I've missed pages but you said you sent him some of your grow and it was the bunk? so like I said what went wrong? If everything had gone right there wouldn't have been any bunk, not complicated


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

@CHEDZ scrap that comment just went back and had a look you said drags of 80oz to be exact, but the question still applies mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> PUKKA BUD said:
> 
> 
> > Id recommend the canna mate easy as fook an your plants seem to get everythin they need apart from a bit of extra calmag which is down to your water, the coco pro is spot on no hassle just straight from the bag only about 12 quid a 50L aswell so for small grows is sound.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The high on the shitty tastin slh was bangin mate!


I've only had the SLH once and it wasn't Las's,top 5 best effect I've ever had and coincidentally the taste happened to be out of this world as well.

Lemonade,I could taste the fizz.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've only had the SLH once and it wasn't Las's,top 5 best effect I've ever had and coincidentally the taste happened to be out of this world as well.
> 
> Lemonade,I could taste the fizz.


Las pheno was lovely m8 the flavour amazing the high cause that's what it was unless u canned it was amazing u actually wanted to get up and do shit after a joint of it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've only had the SLH once and it wasn't Las's,top 5 best effect I've ever had and coincidentally the taste happened to be out of this world as well.
> 
> Lemonade,I could taste the fizz.


The same plant i got the shitty tastin from, i took a sample at 8weeks just before i startin usin the overdried, quick dried it an it tasted lovely the mrs loved it lemony as fuck, thats whats got me thinkin usin the pk nutes late on in flower could be fuckin my flavor im honestly thinkin about skippin it out next run an see how it goes, it fattens buds up like fuck tho at the end so might miss it lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

OH YEah this one goes out to that funky DJ...Las Fingerez! OH MY GOD THATS THE FUNKY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube_share;3HaeKksNCGY]http://youtu.be/3HaeKksNCGY[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Las pheno was lovely m8 the flavour amazing the high cause that's what it was unless u canned it was amazing u actually wanted to get up and do shit after a joint of it lol


Yeh i wasnt sayin the shitty tastin slh was shitty tastin just mine was lol.......................i had such high hopes when i tried then was gutted when i cropped, somethin went wrong between then.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OH YEah this one goes out to that funky DJ...Las Fingerez! OH MY GOD THATS THE FUNKY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [video=youtube_share;3HaeKksNCGY]http://youtu.be/3HaeKksNCGY[/video]


Hahaha fookin quality doc!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > Do that mate, canna coco pro an the A&B thats all you need everythin else id say test an see how you like, but i would say the rhiz is good for you roots mate an stress ive always had nice roots an all my plants have never even flinched when ive potted up just kept growin the next day lol and its good for foliar feedin clones aswell and i soak my jiffys init.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

I've just chucked a couple of those 'Smelly Cherry x Las's SLH' from the Boutique boys in to soak.

Cherryade sounds good to me.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've missed pages but you said you sent him some of your grow and it was the bunk? so like I said what went wrong? If everything had gone right there wouldn't have been any bunk, not complicated


When you ve spent 3 days trimmin prime bud lad your left with shit u missed wen lollipoppin and cant be fucked trimmin or dryin properly hence bunk ya hear me try it im sure you d feel the same haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

Smelly Fingerez?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just chucked a couple of those 'Smelly Cherry x Las's SLH' from the Boutique boys in to soak.
> 
> Cherryade sounds good to me.


Haha i like it mate, got a few my self


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Fingerez?


Lmao fuckin hell dont no which is better now mate!!


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

I never said British Passport though, I said English passport....it doesn't exist lad


newuserlol said:


> I'll av ya crop ya chop been and lived all over the world chav, so shall I send ya me address for the crop sendage lol


True. I support all British teams regardless, my families Scottish, Welsh and English....among other things....


3eyes said:


> Lol were all the same Welsh/British Scottish/British and English/British and when any other nation comes at us we British lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha i like it mate, got a few my self


You chucked any in yet Pukka?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Fingerez?


Fuck me lad its a good job i neva had mouth full of asti lad im choking !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad its a good job i neva had mouth full of asti lad im choking !!


It came to me as soon as I saw the ingredients,don't know if Don thought of it.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 8, 2012)

does any1 rate the ionics bloom & the boost. i running out soon & was thinkin abt tryin something else. some u sayin earlier abt ph but ive found with the ionics it hovers around 7ph the whole grow. both meters work fine. gonna deffo try a coco gro next as its re usable & less ph troubles.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> When you ve spent 3 days trimmin prime bud lad your left with shit u missed wen lollipoppin and cant be fucked trimmin or dryin properly hence bunk ya hear me try it im sure you d feel the same haha


I've spent 3 days trimming mate and know exactly how it feels, the bottom smaller stuff might not get trimmed as vigorously as they would have on day1, but still trimmed none the less and as for the drying part the smaller stuff drys faster than the larger buds so drying shouldn't have been a problem, The way I took it was that you had sent the bunk of your crop, either way though if they were buds you sent and not trim out of the hash pile it still shouldn't have been shit.
that's why I was asking if something went wrong, my lower buds have never tasted shit before and they're usually the driest of the lot with them being smaller.


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 8, 2012)

evening thing goog then????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> evening thing goog then????


....Do what?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > Do that mate, canna coco pro an the A&B thats all you need everythin else id say test an see how you like, but i would say the rhiz is good for you roots mate an stress ive always had nice roots an all my plants have never even flinched when ive potted up just kept growin the next day lol and its good for foliar feedin clones aswell and i soak my jiffys init.
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Ne1 still got the las pheno las has some plant disiese I dunno what they called but even he said no they are bad and I wouldn't risk sending any and spreadin the disease.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> does any1 rate the ionics bloom & the boost. i running out soon & was thinkin abt tryin something else. some u sayin earlier abt ph but ive found with the ionics it hovers around 7ph the whole grow. both meters work fine. gonna deffo try a coco gro next as its re usable & less ph troubles.


7 is a better ph range for soil than it is coco mate, if your going to be ph'ing down eitherway then doesn't matter but if your not adding ph down stay with soil as the ph range is much closer


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> PUKKA BUD said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I will do mate, I'll go the way of the ripen and prob experiment with the other things, I'm one of those that don't like to use boosters and think that complete base nutes are the way to go.
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've spent 3 days trimming mate and know exactly how it feels, the bottom smaller stuff might not get trimmed as vigorously as they would have on day1, but still trimmed none the less and as for the drying part the smaller stuff drys faster than the larger buds so drying shouldn't have been a problem, The way I took it was that you had sent the bunk of your crop, either way though if they were buds you sent and not trim out of the hash pile it still shouldn't have been shit.
> that's why I was asking if something went wrong, my lower buds have never tasted shit before and they're usually the driest of the lot with them being smaller.


prime bud is a diffrent smoke to popcorn lad hence why it neva matures + being flash dried does nt help  my popcorn does nt get trimmed until all heavy bud is done and once the heavy shit is done i cant be arsed with popcorn hence why it gets left on the plant i dont know how u trimm but all the heavy is done first as it takes longer to dry !!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You chucked any in yet Pukka?


No mate not yet!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ne1 still got the las pheno las has some plant disiese I dunno what they called but even he said no they are bad and I wouldn't risk sending any and spreadin the disease.


Don, scotty, chedz an billy had it think only billy might still have an chedz is reveggin aint ya mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Weed just turned up fank fuck has been a boring ol day, and I just stepped barefoot on a glass pipe n smashed it with me fatself cut me foot pretty bad well its bleeding a lot neway lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ne1 still got the las pheno las has some plant disiese I dunno what they called but even he said no they are bad and I wouldn't risk sending any and spreadin the disease.


Ive got it lad took a shit load of cuttings from her aswell it was a reveg of the beast


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2012)

Evening lads hows things ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Don, scotty, chedz an billy had it think only billy might still have an chedz is reveggin aint ya mate?


I don't want it m8 grew it a few times flowerings too long for me although supreme bud.

Just saying whoever has it try keep it going cause was talking to las the other day and it didn't sound good.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 8, 2012)

these are my plants nearly 3week of flower on a 250w HID any reason to jib the ionics


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

what every happened to that bloody Las Fingerez? eh?


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2012)

I spoke to him today funnily enough, hes cool.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

sorry sambo wrong pic this is her should be able to keep her goin for time yet lol still in the same pot the lot haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

I still speak-txt him regular he's all cool just fink the uk thread n riu in general is full of bullshit n twats and he aint half wrong lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

mr west said:


> I spoke to him today funnily enough, hes cool.


awesome! give him my lovE please! hope you and LILganja and baby H are cool too mr westy! xoxoxo


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> prime bud is a diffrent smoke to popcorn lad hence why it neva matures + being flash dried does nt help  my popcorn does nt get trimmed until all heavy bud is done and once the heavy shit is done i cant be arsed with popcorn hence why it gets left on the plant i dont know how u trimm but all the heavy is done first as it takes longer to dry !!!


sounds like I trim a little like you, the tops first then the next area down and then the bottoms, the 3 days being left on the plant doesn't hurt it and must be different in soil because the bottom buds still do the job, especially on the clone onlys mate all my small nugs go in the primo pile I throw some with every ounce and never once have I had a complaint or it has even been mentioned, anything smaller than trimable goes in the hash pile.
do you find big differences between the top buds and the bottom ones smoke wise then mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha i have through txt aswell, waitin on a reply from him i asked how his grow was doin, bet he thought i was windin him up i honestly dint no he was havin probs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I still speak-txt him regular he's all cool just fink the uk thread n riu in general is full of bullshit n twats and he aint half wrong lmao


high Sambo! . potroast a fuckin totally dick. tell Fingerez I say hi and to check me out on Bubbleponics. Im DAT overthere....thanks mate. xoxoxo


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing maybe stoppin me tryin the ripen 1st mate is it speedin things up lol i dont no but i dont like to rush things lol thats why im tryin the batshit next an then a banana extract ive herds good in coco if that aint good.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

oh yeah...sambo please tell fingerez im rollin a super lemon haze ZOOT right now... and to check out the VIDEO that i just posted here for him of my Casey JOnes scrog
Thanks Matey! have a totally bitchin evening .


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

Work time bitches (for those that know or actually remember what that is) see ya laters x


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Work time bitches (for those that know or actually remember what that is) see ya laters x


Worktime don't swear at me!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Work time bitches (for those that know or actually remember what that is) see ya laters x


Already been lad thursday cant come fast enough haha


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2012)

nice week off for me bulgeria in the morning WOOT !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

look what i just ordered.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> sounds like I trim a little like you, the tops first then the next area down and then the bottoms, the 3 days being left on the plant doesn't hurt it and must be different in soil because the bottom buds still do the job, especially on the clone onlys mate all my small nugs go in the primo pile I throw some with every ounce and never once have I had a complaint or it has even been mentioned, anything smaller than trimable goes in the hash pile.
> do you find big differences between the top buds and the bottom ones smoke wise then mate?


Obviously lad the popcorn neva matures like the top prime buds that catch all the light i try and cut the lot off after 2 wks flower but wen u got 20+bushes in a 12x6ft area its hard to get it all its a fuckin slog to say the least after a hard days graft
Ill be doin my first qwick iso wash with all my trim and popcorn from now on as to not waste any so alls good


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look what i just ordered.lol


Now that is cool as fuck doc I like! I will pass ya messages on to lass no worries.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> look what i just ordered.lol


Looks the dog danglies doc aftet a few bifftas it ll be sweet to look at haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

I want 1 lol just need a bed 1st lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

This phone malarky is good n fast when on wifi but still carnt wait for me lappy 2mora....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Looks the dog danglies doc aftet a few bifftas it ll be sweet to look at haha


lol, what does biftas mean?lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, what does biftas mean?lol


Means a joint doc would look cool after a few joints, I think its cool as fuck how much u pay for it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Means a joint doc would look cool after a few joints, I think its cool as fuck how much u pay for it?


king size with sheets and 2 pillow shams...ONLY 45 USA dollars! a fukin steal!! i bought it on amazon the shipping was like 9 US dollars!!!! youve got to get ONE~!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> This phone malarky is good n fast when on wifi but still carnt wait for me lappy 2mora....


I neva use my lappy im always on the move but chillin now and still on me fone mate we ve 2x fuckin laptops that cost nearly 2 grand. and they neva get used since we both got galaxy s2 and the misse the s3


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Obviously lad the popcorn neva matures like the top prime buds that catch all the light i try and cut the lot off after 2 wks flower but wen u got 20+bushes in a 12x6ft area its hard to get it all its a fuckin slog to say the least after a hard days graft
> Ill be doin my first qwick iso wash with all my trim and popcorn from now on as to not waste any so alls good


happy days with the iso, was asking because the bottom buds shouldn't taste much different to the top buds mate was wondering with the confidence over this little grow off


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I neva use my lappy im always on the move but chillin now and still on me fone mate we ve 2x fuckin laptops that cost nearly 2 grand. and they neva get used since we both got galaxy s2 and the misse the s3


Mines only a 500quid jobby but I like to play games on it and download films etc shit ya carnt do with the fone.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Mines only a 500quid jobby but I like to play games on it and download films etc shit ya carnt do with the fone.


not to mention the screen size i tried going on here with mine before, all that zooming in and out bollax


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> happy days with the iso, was asking because the bottom buds shouldn't taste much different to the top buds mate was wondering with the confidence over this little grow off


Mate im more worried about wots for tea tomoz night haha the misses did a light shop cus we go away friday fuck me theres hardly anythin in the cupboards fridge and freezer it ll be cafe in mornin chippy dinner and indian/chinese/pizza place for tea fuck me it kills me not gettin a proper cooked dinner atleast 3 times a wk haha sambo knows lad with all the confidence he as got ive the experience to wash his bunk sample away hence me bein confident haha every grow i try somethin diffrent nutes/tecnique i know wot works and wot does nt believe me and ill not be sendin no bunk again as im keepin it for the qwisow haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Mines only a 500quid jobby but I like to play games on it and download films etc shit ya carnt do with the fone.


Yo there aint much u cant do on these lad they are the bollox forget the iphone the samsung galaxy's are the bollox ive the top of the range samsung and sony lappy here i would nt even entertain em lol i aint even worked out how to use the smart tv yet the misse as but i cant be fucked with it the only thing ill be doin with it is watchin me football!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo there aint much u cant do on these lad they are the bollox forget the iphone the samsung galaxy's are the bollox ive the top of the range samsung and sony lappy here i would nt even entertain em lol i aint even worked out how to use the smart tv yet the misse as but i cant be fucked with it the only thing ill be doin with it is watchin me football!!


U aint worked out how to grow n dry let alone a smart tv ya divvy yamyam my sample will kick ur arse honest, I tasted ya scraggles ur buds but wouldn't have tasted not in the same league as mine cause if ya scraggle are that shocking lol then the buds wouldn't have been much tasteier lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo there aint much u cant do on these lad they are the bollox forget the iphone the samsung galaxy's are the bollox ive the top of the range samsung and sony lappy here i would nt even entertain em lol i aint even worked out how to use the smart tv yet the misse as but i cant be fucked with it the only thing ill be doin with it is watchin me football!!


lol just got the missus a galsy s2 ther good phones chedz yes BUT they have a very flimsey feel to them,,and the back covers pff crap,,,iphones are fucking mint and they hold ther price better than androids do.

got a new ps3 propper buzzin,,swapped it for a iphone i paid 90 qwid for fucking bonus! brand new in box 4 games headset 2 pads and a sony experia minipro phone 

u know i got the better deal on this one!

been looking at them autopt systems but to get a 8 pot itel be a lil more than a wilma,,,now im torn wilma or 6 pot auto pot system, and buy extra 2 pots?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

Blah blah blah that old fossil again lmfao time will tell lad time will tell as for the tv fuck man its like a computer haha load of bollox if u ask me ill not neva used it as i say it for the football for me ill be glad wen the prem starts again will be wicked watchin footy in 3d haha ill look a knob with the glasses on tho lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Blah blah blah that old fossil again lmfao time will tell lad time will tell as for the tv fuck man its like a computer haha load of bollox if u ask me ill not neva used it as i say it for the football for me ill be glad wen the prem starts again will be wicked watchin footy in 3d haha ill look a knob with the glasses on tho lmao


spending 2-3k on a smart tele lol y bother,,i got tevo thats got all teh shit these smart teles have,,,youtube,ebay,ect ect ect

thing with them smart teles is its just another thing to go wrong and wen it does,the salightest thing,,ur WHOLE tv is fucked

buzzin man!



cheddar1985 said:


> Blah blah blah that old fossil again lmfao time will tell lad time will tell as for the tv fuck man its like a computer haha load of bollox if u ask me ill not neva used it as i say it for the football for me ill be glad wen the prem starts again will be wicked watchin footy in 3d haha ill look a knob with the glasses on tho lmao


u shoulda got the 3d tele wer u dont need glasse,,,cummon if ur gunna do it,do it rite the 1st time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

ive shrunk everythin on the screen again ice how the fuck do i sort it again?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol just got the missus a galsy s2 ther good phones chedz yes BUT they have a very flimsey feel to them,,and the back covers pff crap,,,iphones are fucking mint and they hold ther price better than androids do.
> 
> got a new ps3 propper buzzin,,swapped it for a iphone i paid 90 qwid for fucking bonus! brand new in box 4 games headset 2 pads and a sony experia minipro phone
> 
> ...


Flimsy??? Mate im a scaffolder and av droped the cuntin thing hundreds of time while at work haha its the longest ive had a fone without smoshin the screen as for iphone vs galaxy you ll find the galaxy pisses on it hands down like my bud will vs sambos lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> spending 2-3k on a smart tele lol y bother,,i got tevo thats got all teh shit these smart teles have,,,youtube,ebay,ect ect ect
> 
> thing with them smart teles is its just another thing to go wrong and wen it does,the salightest thing,,ur WHOLE tv is fucked
> 
> ...


thats why you get cover for it and renew the fucker all the time once youve paid wot i did bro you ll neva need to worry again they sort it in 2-3 days or i get money back or new tv buzzin haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ive shrunk everythin on the screen again ice how the fuck do i sort it again?


u mean in web browser?? ctrl and + or - at same time to zoom in or out

if not its control panel/display/adjust resolution then move the slider to the recommended one



cheddar1985 said:


> Flimsy??? Mate im a scaffolder and av droped the cuntin thing hundreds of time while at work haha its the longest ive had a fone without smoshin the screen as for iphone vs galaxy you ll find the galaxy pisses on it hands down like my bud will vs sambos lmao


yeh fuk the samsung has got better kit camera ect BUT thats coz its spanking new wait till the iphone 5 comes out! then thatel be summet to be in awe off and thats no shit

my lasses s2 just has a flimsey FEEL never said it was i sed it felt flimsey

and i see you been shopping again chedz





##


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

sorted it nice 1 mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

np pkka

so wer the fuk is SSB ?? lol


yeh chedz but them cover things u end up paying 30-40% of the entire cost ONTOP of the price or the other ones wer u pay a small amount monthley fuk u end up paying for the fucker 5 times over by the time u need a new remote control! buzzin 

i think ur lying chedz and all u got is a old brown box tele with remote on a wire


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean in web browser?? ctrl and + or - at same time to zoom in or out
> 
> if not its control panel/display/adjust resolution then move the slider to the recommended one
> 
> ...


Fuck me lad ive told ya i aint into ya women lol
as for the iphone lad they brought out the smart fones but have fallen behind big time with there goods against other companys and thats fact leadin the market now is samsung by a mile u not think by now they d be avin the best tv and shit out??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad ive told ya i aint into ya women lol
> as for the iphone lad they brought out the smart fones but have fallen behind big time with there goods against other companys and thats fact leadin the market now is samsung by a mile u not think by now they d be avin the best tv and shit out??


well yeh supppose but have u heard of apple tv?

i will agree the display on a samsung galazxy s2+ and camera is second to none fuking spankin!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

i was waitin for ya to say that haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> i was waitin for ya to say that haha



whos fucking idea was GREEN in the lounge mate,,,,, lime green at that??lol i shouldnt ask coz i know 1000% its the wifes decision LIKE we even have a descicion in the first place lol the makles job is to paint and thats it!

chedz bruv im sure u take these pictures pissed on purpose


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well yeh supppose but have u heard of apple tv?
> 
> i will agree the display on a samsung galazxy s2+ and camera is second to none fuking spankin!
> View attachment 2246283


Wait till u see the s3 its the bollox the misses had it the day it came out haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wait till u see the s3 its the bollox the misses had it the day it came out haha


il wait til next yr and get her the iphone 5,,,, i just got rid of my iphone for the ps3,,, much more fun! lol i do miss it now tho,,suppose its wat ur sed to,,if u always had android u like that if u alwasy been on ios then u like that,,its wat ur comfortable with
iphones are easier to use


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whos fucking idea was GREEN in the lounge mate,,,,, lime green at that??lol i shouldnt ask coz i know 1000% its the wifes decision LIKE we even have a descicion in the first place lol the makles job is to paint and thats it!
> 
> chedz bruv im sure u take these pictures pissed on purpose


Haha ya mad cunt tbh lad i said that wen she showed me the colour haha goes well with brown tho and it sets it off big time haha i say to the lads just walk in the green room lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ya mad cunt tbh lad i said that wen she showed me the colour haha goes well with brown tho and it sets it off big time haha i say to the lads just walk in the green room lmfao


lol fucking wrecking headache walls them burv


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il wait til next yr and get her the iphone 5,,,, i just got rid of my iphone for the ps3,,, much more fun! lol i do miss it now tho,,suppose its wat ur sed to,,if u always had android u like that if u alwasy been on ios then u like that,,its wat ur comfortable with
> iphones are easier to use


Fuck knows bro neva used em but i know of a fair few lads that av switched from the iphones to the samsung and say they d neva go back to em they were all the rage a few yrs ago but the fallen behind like i said !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol fucking wrecking headache walls them burv


Head ache wots them haha i dont have no head ache unless peeps fuck up haha which is nt very often tbh its a proppe chill out room recliner leathers that u sink in a decent tv a good surround sound system with subs and a misses that looks after me haha wot more could a man want???


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

looks like pea and mint soup to me and you painted your walls with it........how nice....


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm fucking bored and I got another 6 hours of this shit it's like being locked up in D cat I can walk around and talk to peeps but can't fucking leave!


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm fucking bored and I got another 6 hours of this shit it's like being locked up in D cat I can walk around and talk to peeps but can't fucking leave!



6 hours of what.or am i missing the point..lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'm fucking bored and I got another 6 hours of this shit it's like being locked up in D cat I can walk around and talk to peeps but can't fucking leave!


Haha the joys of bein employed lol


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 8, 2012)

@3eyes this shit? 
http://www.insidetime.org/info-regimes2.asp?nameofprison=HMP_PRESCOED


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

easy days work for a hard days pay and all that shizzzzzz


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> easy days work for a hard days pay and all that shizzzzzz


How the fuck do you know? Lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

Aye just like that shit lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> How the fuck do you know? Lmao



i excel in easy days.........................


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i excel in easy days.........................


[video=youtube_share;ISy0Hl0SBfg]http://youtu.be/ISy0Hl0SBfg[/video]

Your so cute Lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> [video=youtube_share;ISy0Hl0SBfg]http://youtu.be/ISy0Hl0SBfg[/video]
> 
> Your so cute Lol



bonkers........................


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

4 hours in and still bored shitless


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

Would the real Mr Nice please stand up


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

i made a thread for you guys>>>>
http://thesamboandcheddarwilliemeasuringlolthread.co.uk


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ha fuck i feel bolloxed lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> i made a thread for you guys>>>>
> http://thesamboandcheddarwilliemeasuringlolthread.co.uk


Haha its gettin alittle borin to say the least d lmao i can feel a few tears around this site in 12-13 wks and ill av a new job on sr lmao!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2012)

Said posts ago let the weed do the talking.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

Indeed. Get your grows on, and shut ya pie holes  Off to go and collect my car in an hour, yes boy!


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 9, 2012)

think ill go to the head shop yjr day?yes i will,lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2012)

Waiting for a laptop to be delivered fucking 8am-6pm delivery times bet the cunting fing turns up 5.55pm.


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Waiting for a laptop to be delivered fucking 8am-6pm delivery times bet the cunting fing turns up 5.55pm.


That is the worst, waiting for a courier to deliver. I find its normally 2 minutes before 6, so you sit in all day waiting around like an hairy hooker.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> That is the worst, waiting for a courier to deliver. I find its normally 2 minutes before 6, so you sit in all day waiting around like an hairy hooker.


I have found they always turn up just as you start taking a shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2012)

they showed up 9.50am not too bad, at least i aint stuck in all day now.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they showed up 9.50am not too bad, at least i aint stuck in all day now.


where did you order it from? i got to get a new pc. this fucking thing keeps having the blue screen stop error thing


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> where did you order it from? i got to get a new pc. this fucking thing keeps having the blue screen stop error thing


Getting BSOD's should not be a reason to buy a whole new pc. It could be something such as simply needing a new stick of RAM, or something a trivial as a driver conflict. Might be worth looking at what is wrong before going and buying a whole new computer when all that was needed was a harddrive format or a £10 fix.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il wait til next yr and get her the iphone 5,,,, i just got rid of my iphone for the ps3,,, much more fun! lol i do miss it now tho,,suppose its wat ur sed to,,if u always had android u like that if u alwasy been on ios then u like that,,its wat ur comfortable with
> iphones are easier to use


Have a look at the HTC one X as well, mine arrives today  lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was driving home from the pub last night, more than a little worse for wear and I was having difficulty keeping the car in a straight line. As expected, it wasn't too long before I was pulled over.
I wound the window down to an angry looking copper.
"Good evening sir" he begun. "Have we been drinking tonight?"

"Well I can't speak for you," I replied "But I've been knocking them back all night."

"And just how much have you had, then?" he asked.

"Well I've had nine lagers, two Guinness, about a bottle of voddy and a couple of scotches." I told him.

"I see." said the copper. "And would you mind taking a breathalyser test?"

"Why?" I said. "Don't you fucking believe me?"


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2012)

Well thats everything broken down and hidden so now just got to wait for this plumber to show up, fix everything and fuck off and then I can get set back up lol fucking pain in the arse all this but hey at least I havent got plants waiting to go in or anything lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fuckin hell rimmer in glad my shit is out the way haha mission an half there lad !!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well thats everything broken down and hidden so now just got to wait for this plumber to show up, fix everything and fuck off and then I can get set back up lol fucking pain in the arse all this but hey at least I havent got plants waiting to go in or anything lol


Its a right pain man shuttin up shop half way through, had to do it myself few times. Now its not a problem, no one needs access for any reason to my grow room as i spent a few quid making sure by moving meters and pipework out the way. Only way i could be 100% sure and not worry about having to do all that bollox again. Hope its an easy move for ya mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2012)

jimmy fuckin green fingers..well ill be damned.. my god mate where the fuck you been? im glad to see you ok mate! i missed YOU!
!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> jimmy fuckin green fingers..well ill be damned.. my god mate where the fuck you been? im glad to see you ok mate! i missed YOU!
> !


Haha ello amber how ya doing, im all good mate dont get on the forum much now but im still about. Left the old 12/12 FS growing for a while and am groing trees lol still pop in to the 12/12 thread from time to time tho. Hope ya doing well and ya garden's looking good mate.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Getting BSOD's should not be a reason to buy a whole new pc. It could be something such as simply needing a new stick of RAM, or something a trivial as a driver conflict. Might be worth looking at what is wrong before going and buying a whole new computer when all that was needed was a harddrive format or a £10 fix.


is there a way i can find out whats causing it or do i have to take it to a shop?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is there a way i can find out whats causing it or do i have to take it to a shop?


can't help with the comp soz mate but was wondering did you ask me about call of duty the other day? someone asked about it and before I got chance to respond the misses nabbed the lappy since I'd turned the ps3 on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha ello amber how ya doing, im all good mate dont get on the forum much now but im still about. Left the old 12/12 FS growing for a while and am groing trees lol still pop in to the 12/12 thread from time to time tho. Hope ya doing well and ya garden's looking good mate.


cheers jimmy boy!growning trees eh? lol..figures after you got that sweet hot big daddy pimpin set up.... i remember and then you just LEFT . I was like..what the fuck? what happened to da man? ..what a TEASE that jimmygreenfingers is..lol..im very happy to see your well. It is such a pleasant nice surpise for my this morning. im still doing fat little 12/12s under my massive waterfarm scrog girl. I moved to Arizona, its been quite hectic the last several months but im loving the desert life. Take care sweetie! Great to hear from you! off to the grind now.. keep in touch. xox Ambz


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> is there a way i can find out whats causing it or do i have to take it to a shop?


First thing i would do would be to download a copy of ubuntu and burn it to a cd, when you boot the computer, select to boot from CD and before ubuntu boots up there will be an option to perform memtest, a little program that has a look and sees if there are any faults with your RAM. Memory is one of the more typical things to cause the blue screen of death. If the memory passes a few loops without any issues then i would simply whack your windows cd in and re-install. Cheaper than buying a whole new computer, and if it doesn't solve anything, then all it cost was a cd and maybe an hour of your afternoon


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> can't help with the comp soz mate but was wondering did you ask me about call of duty the other day? someone asked about it and before I got chance to respond the misses nabbed the lappy since I'd turned the ps3 on.


yeah i was asking about it mate. i used to be big into them but didnt get the latest 1. i got the xbox tho


tip top toker said:


> First thing i would do would be to download a copy of ubuntu and burn it to a cd, when you boot the computer, select to boot from CD and before ubuntu boots up there will be an option to perform memtest, a little program that has a look and sees if there are any faults with your RAM. Memory is one of the more typical things to cause the blue screen of death. If the memory passes a few loops without any issues then i would simply whack your windows cd in and re-install. Cheaper than buying a whole new computer, and if it doesn't solve anything, then all it cost was a cd and maybe an hour of your afternoon


ok cheers mate ill look into it. i havent got a windows disk tho. would factory rest do the same cos it came built in


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

Firt thing to do will be the memtest, and then yeah, if you don't have a disc, you can either download a copy and use the windows code on the sticker on back or bottom of copmuter, or yeah, just do a factory reset. I'd be surprised if it wasn't something fixable. If you don't play games, hell, i'd just install the ubuntu operating system myself. Takes a while to get used to but once setup to your liking it's a fantastic bit of software.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wouldn't it be ironic if they buried Moors Murderer "Ian Brady" alive on the moors .......and didn't tell any fucker where he was buried


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

im fuckin bored.....just potted up my clones, 4 outta five made although ones a bit dodgy lookin but ya never know, other seed one ive got is goin fine, bit stretched but threw a bit more soil in the pot and buried about an inch of stalk ( sounds like sambos sex life that dont it??)....so potential five plants, 4 blue widow and a qq courtesy of don g&t( really hope its a bitch coz id really like to pull clones off it). my other grow i went to water/feed today but its not in my own house and the dozy cunt was obviously laying in bed suffering coz they were away for the weekend....should be fine coz i gave them a full feed on friday, there on day 9 of flower, 6 blue widow all about 3 or 4 foot tall, looked pretty decent on friday although there not overly bushy...not giving a fuck though, just need a half decent return out the cunts so i can buy all my university books and a new lappy without hitting my student loan. so now ive pretty much run outta shit to do, cant booze coz im skint and saving for a festival next week.....also seem to have lost a hundred quid sumwhere....dunno if sum cunt robbed it out my house or ive just mislaid it...suspect the latter as the former would be far too painful for most of my visitors to contemplate.....fuckin keep on stashing shit when im wasted....ah well ho hum.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone got any of those Exo x Dreamtime seeds lying around they fancy popping in the post  From the 1 bud i got to smoke i rather wnt to get some of thoe going come august. Let me know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2012)

yeh bsod's suk ass t could be anything from ram to graphics to cpu or even a cheap power supply! mine was the power supply ,, do wat tt says download them bits or

furrymark----graphics stress test--http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

memtest-----ram--http://www.memtest.org/

sqlio------hard drive stress test--http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=20163

like T says no need to buy a whole new pc just isolate the problem--dou do any dvds?? do u convertx?? that causes bsod's too fucking pain version 3 is

failing any of that what error do u get at the top of the blue screen?? "driver irq less that equal" or allsorts of shit try keep a eye at the top wen its savin to memory dump


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> First thing i would do would be to download a copy of ubuntu and burn it to a cd, when you boot the computer, select to boot from CD and before ubuntu boots up there will be an option to perform memtest, a little program that has a look and sees if there are any faults with your RAM. Memory is one of the more typical things to cause the blue screen of death. If the memory passes a few loops without any issues then i would simply whack your windows cd in and re-install. Cheaper than buying a whole new computer, and if it doesn't solve anything, then all it cost was a cd and maybe an hour of your afternoon


 my pcs a piece of shit and quite old , i bought 2x1gb stick of ram, hasnt helped much i dont run games...just general surfing in here sickapedia, hotmail, facebook etc. is it possible to do that memtest thing without doin the boot from cd number or having to re-install, cant be arsed re-installing coz i know thats not the problem.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Has anyone got any of those Exo x Dreamtime seeds lying around they fancy popping in the post  From the 1 bud i got to smoke i rather wnt to get some of thoe going come august. Let me know


wasnt that what you sent me? i still got a handful of them here if u want them mate. maybe got ten, ill happily send u half of them.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

Just seen that there is a memtest type tool already built into windows. Goto control panel -> administrative tools and then memory diaggnostic thing. Might require a restart.

The computer I use for those same things is rather old, only 2gb of ram, vista, 1.6ghz processor. No reason you can't get ya thing bak to usable. Mine does me just dandy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just seen that there is a memtest type tool already built into windows. Goto control panel -> administrative tools and then memory diaggnostic thing. Might require a restart.
> 
> The computer I use for those same things is rather old, only 2gb of ram, vista, 1.6ghz processor. No reason you can't get ya thing bak to usable. Mine does me just dandy


yweh prolly be a driver or sum shit no doubt keep a yey next time for wat the eoror says at the top,,


im going to play ps3 200gb 4 games,2 pads, slim,box,headset to look a total plum


90 qwid!!! awsome  ukrg11 psn id


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

Ach, can't play on consoles. Too used to playing games on pc's, has left me unable to think of anything but "how is this so fucking ugly" when i play any console games. Pc games for me


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

@Dura got about 5fem freebies lying around if ya want them mate, I remember you used to mix up ya strains a bit think they're all single (different strains) dinafem strains if ya interested I'll dig them back out and find out what they are mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yweh prolly be a driver or sum shit no doubt keep a yey next time for wat the eoror says at the top,,
> 
> 
> im going to play ps3 200gb 4 games,2 pads, slim,box,headset to look a total plum
> ...



fucking hell mate that's a cracking deal, what games did ya get? I'm a cod man myself


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2012)

ide like to think most of you on here are over 13, im an old fart of 43, thus i don't post much,any of you old enough to remember *......... teachers ( and coppers ) being allowed to smack the shit out of you, & buying cigarettes off the ice cream outside school, Texan bars,black & white TV's with thin wooden legs & a big dial to turn TV over,finding cock mags and thinking Xmas had come coz you only had access to yer mums catalouge , really beefy beef monster munch ! , oh ,...and fingering my step sister ! ..forgot about that . now any one remember any of that ? (not the step sister bit obviously ! ) *


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm only 23 and i remember half that list lol. Recall my first geography lesson at a new school with one Mr Hands. Kid sat next to me got a chalk eraser to the face from the other end of the classroom  "If you'd been paying attention you'd have been able to dodge that".


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

I remember a few things on that list, but I'm not at your level of old fart yet lol 29years young and feeling 59 lol my first tv was a black n white and only had 3 channels I think.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

i done that windows test and it came back ok. it mainly happens when i put a usb pen in. it might be the drivers for that then is it?


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It has just come to my attention that *Breeders Boutique* is having summer sale with* 25%* off all orders and when you buy two packs then you receive a *free* 5 pack of DOG bX1 and CJ free. Buy 3 packs and receive a 10 pack of the bX1's and CJ.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
> 
> 
> cof


copied from the 600


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @Dura got about 5fem freebies lying around if ya want them mate, I remember you used to mix up ya strains a bit think they're all single (different strains) dinafem strains if ya interested I'll dig them back out and find out what they are mate?


yeah mate that would be great....lol, im scottish..always up for a freebie. pm me ur e-mail and ill mail you my address.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm only 23 and i remember half that list lol. Recall my first geography lesson at a new school with one Mr Hands. Kid sat next to me got a chalk eraser to the face from the other end of the classroom  "If you'd been paying attention you'd have been able to dodge that".


..got 7 of those seeds for ya mate, inna an envelope with sum bubble wrap and i'll post them first thing tomorrow.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> ide like to think most of you on here are over 13, im an old fart of 43, thus i don't post much,any of you old enough to remember *......... teachers ( and coppers ) being allowed to smack the shit out of you, & buying cigarettes off the ice cream outside school, Texan bars,black & white TV's with thin wooden legs & a big dial to turn TV over,finding cock mags and thinking Xmas had come coz you only had access to yer mums catalouge , really beefy beef monster munch ! , oh ,...and fingering my step sister ! ..forgot about that . now any one remember any of that ? (not the step sister bit obviously ! ) *



pmsl. oh yeah mate...not your step sister.....it was cousin Annie.....im 40 meself mate.


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah mate that would be great....lol, im scottish..always up for a freebie. pm me ur e-mail and ill mail you my address.


What's with this scotch thing reminding all folk your from scotland? :leef:


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

coz whenever people mention UK or Britain a helluva lotta people forget that it consists of more than one country mate


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

and we're "Scots"...not Scotch...thats whiskey, mist an egg or tape....bloody english!!lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> coz whenever people mention UK or Britain a helluva lotta people forget that it consists of more than one country mate


Very true that mate


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Seriously, what planet did you just arrive from?



cannabutt said:


> What's with this scotch thing reminding all folk your from scotland? :leef:


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> and we're "Scots"...not Scotch...thats whiskey, mist an egg or tape....bloody english!!lol


I,m getting scotch VHS and some other shit confused lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell mate that's a cracking deal, what games did ya get? I'm a cod man myself


black ops
fifa 10--lol dont u always get sum chp ass fotty game
dead rising 2
killzone 3

n yeh scotland to england is like a big zit on yer hed! just like it is on englands top bit,,,i mean cummon the was a reason that wall was built!

all i can assume is wales was made by all the socts that wer stuk in elglnad AFTER the wall was built...u think?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah mate that would be great....lol, im scottish..always up for a freebie. pm me ur e-mail and ill mail you my address.


done mate, if you put a proper name on it I'll send it up recorded so ya got a tracking number aswell, fucking hate first class post but totally up to you mate.
eitherway get the details sent and I'll post them 2mo mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> done mate, if you put a proper name on it I'll send it up recorded so ya got a tracking number aswell, fucking hate first class post but totally up to you mate.
> eitherway get the details sent and I'll post them 2mo mate


anyone had success with any of the at freebies?? i havent including the dinafem freebies?? u keep em in fridge dragon i take it?

BUT saying that do i have any luck with ANY seeds??? NOOOOO lol

and fuk me im SOOOOO shit with this ps3 lol i struggle on normal my pals are all veterans and fuk playing online with em i have to hide and take pot shots lol they do bakflips wile shotting uder ther armpit to the elft u know wat i mean hahaha

anyone got any games to sell lemmi know we can sort summet out


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone had success with any of the at freebies?? i havent including the dinafem freebies?? u keep em in fridge dragon i take it?
> 
> BUT saying that do i have any luck with ANY seeds??? NOOOOO lol
> 
> ...


I don't grow them out mate I try to keep to one strain a light or atleast very similar, I keep all my seeds in a drawer in the spare room until I'm gonna germ them, worked well so far lol 
I find a couple of strains at a time enough and always germ more than I need for example if I want four plants I'll germ 8 seeds, if I were to do a load of single strains I'd end up having a meltdown, not too mention all the clones.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I don't grow them out mate I try to keep to one strain a light or atleast very similar, I keep all my seeds in a drawer in the spare room until I'm gonna germ them, worked well so far lol
> I find a couple of strains at a time enough and always germ more than I need for example if I want four plants I'll germ 8 seeds, if I were to do a load of single strains I'd end up having a meltdown, not too mention all the clones.




YEH lol thats wat was fucing me off scraggly grows,,, diffrent starins ther likely to comein weeks apart wich is a fucking chew

if i coulndt get clones,, which i can so now il stik to clone onlys
but if i couldnt id stick to summet safe and selleble like sum cheese variation or jack,,everyone knows it and grown well(which is pretty easy) ul get top buck


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

oh yeah should add I normally bin the freebies, the last couple of seed runs were serious seeds and bought 2packs at a time mate, they're very uniform and touch wood been easy to grow strains (chronic and white russian)


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH lol thats wat was fucing me off scraggly grows,,, diffrent starins ther likely to comein weeks apart wich is a fucking chew
> 
> if i coulndt get clones,, which i can so now il stik to clone onlys
> but if i couldnt id stick to summet safe and selleble like sum cheese variation or jack,,everyone knows it and grown well(which is pretty easy) ul get top buck


I'll be sticking with the clone onlys aswell just no matching them mate (depending on ya taste of course) but I'm gonna run the white russian just one pack though I only need one good plant and with 6fems should be a piece of piss. I take that back will be germing one freebie with them just out of interest (afghan kush)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> oh yeah should add I normally bin the freebies, the last couple of seed runs were serious seeds and bought 2packs at a time mate, they're very uniform and touch wood been easy to grow strains (chronic and white russian)


yeh well now im pretty much savvy with the whole thing im upto that stage wer i buy a system and stik to one strain and get better at one way of growing

im thinking of the 8 pot wilma even over the 6 pot auto pot system maybe,,


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> I,m getting scotch VHS and some other shit confused lol.



the same planet that taught the rest of the English on this thread to type and write by all accounts, lmfao.

This is a COMMA = ,

This is an APOSTROPHE = ' (it can also be reflected as well). (Please NB the use of the AN not, A in this sentence, also something a lot of English miss out). 

Next weeks lesson wil be about PUNCTUATION, DO YOUR HOMEWORK!

And on tonights menu.....a bit of this>






And a bit of that>


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh well now im pretty much savvy with the whole thing im upto that stage wer i buy a system and stik to one strain and get better at one way of growing
> 
> im thinking of the 8 pot wilma even over the 6 pot auto pot system maybe,,


I've never grown in either system mate, you got something in particular in mind? (links hint hint).
good to hear your getting your plans down mate tis the only way to improve, and sticking to one strain will help alot mate


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh well now im pretty much savvy with the whole thing im upto that stage wer i buy a system and stik to one strain and get better at one way of growing
> 
> im thinking of the 8 pot wilma even over the 6 pot auto pot system maybe,,


would an 8 pot 11lL system fit in A 1mx1m tent with 600watt hps? 6" exhaust fan and 600 mm carbon filter with a 4" inlet fan?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> also something a lot of English miss out


Us yorkshire boys dont like the word "the" much either lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

hehe, going down t' pub!


PUKKA BUD said:


> Us yorkshire boys dont like the word "the" much either lmao


Funny, the Dutch also abbreviate the Het (the) word to 't in speah, and writing at times.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha you got it! 

dont even bother with the "T" us sheff lot lol "pass us pho-one luv" lmao "guin daan pub" lol


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Languages and dialect are great. I wish I had the ability to speak more of them. You meet some people here and they speak 4 or 5 languages, amazing


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> would an 8 pot 11lL system fit in A 1mx1m tent with 600watt hps? 6" exhaust fan and 600 mm carbon filter with a 4" inlet fan?


I think there too big for the 1m tent m8, think there a bit too long, would fit in a 1.2 then tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 9, 2012)

Met a dutch couple at turkey, an they could talk english better then me lol yon he was called an his mrs could talk turkish aswell an spanish was nuts us brits are crap...who wants to learn fuckin french?!?!? lol thats all i attempted an failed lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 9, 2012)

WTF is with the daft advertisment?........lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 9, 2012)

I take that back theres 1 with fit russain birds now


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I think there too big for the 1m tent m8, think there a bit too long, would fit in a 1.2 then tho


i just looked up the size and this is what it said
It measures 116cm long by 58cm wide and the height to the top of the pots is approx 43cm. Each pot contains 11 litres of growing media and the tank holds 70 litres of nutrient solution when full.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2012)

The BIG 9 pot system has 18l pots and fits in a 1.2 tent, they look the business


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

thats a tight fit tho lol
my big 4 will take up most of the room in a 1.2m tent


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2012)

I think it's the normal 4 pots I have at the min, they take up most of a metre tent


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

I am getting Dutch birds in their undies, which is okay, but fuck the Guess the President to get a Green card adverts. RIU has gone spamtastico!



PUKKA BUD said:


> I take that back theres 1 with fit russain birds now


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

if your using firefox, download the ad blocker. i dont get any of those things


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2012)

BRRMMM BRRMMMMM BRMMMMMMM WHEEEEEEEEEE! So good to have my car back again. A year is a long time to be relying on buses or mates.


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> BRRMMM BRRMMMMM BRMMMMMMM WHEEEEEEEEEE! So good to have my car back again. A year is a long time to be relying on buses or mates.


good for you m8 

I'v had my drivers licence back for 2 years now, after a lengthy ban. It's nice being mobile again for sure!!


----------



## unlucky (Jul 9, 2012)

4 sure.........................


----------



## dura72 (Jul 9, 2012)

ive another 4 months at least on my ban maybe 6...depends if i get the 56 day reduction....fuckin 18 months is fuckin long time using peasant transport with the great unwashed....fuckin screaming kids, noisy mouthy teenagers, piss smelling pensioners, and of course all our favourite seat companion, the fuckin retarded drunk cunt that wants tae slabber his fuckin life story to you.........makes me glad i stopped carryin a fuckin blade years ago or i'd be staring down the barrel of a long haul shift...AH FUCKIN HATE BUSES....and those pricks that drive them ...bout 6 month before i got my ban i handbraked the car to halt in the middle of the towns main street and threatened to drag one fat, greggs pie munchin, greasy shirted, nicotine fingered wheel jockey out through his side window and stamp on him till he stopped moving coz he just pulled straight out when i was halfway thru overtaking his parked bus.....i had my kids in the car and i was NOT a happy bunny.....that cunt was incredibly lucky that day, probably the luckiest day of his fat fucking life that my hammer wasnt down the door well where it tended to reside........ahhhhhrrrrrrrrggggghh....still fuckin hate the cunts......i reckon if we built a new auschwitcz and took maybe every 5th bus in for a zyklon-b shower it would help the country no end...especially in london coz there full of fucking................(fill the blank in yourselves....coz you fuckin KNOW who i mean)...right im off to bed coz this insomnia is making me a bit tetchy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

when i turned to thank the driver in london on a bus he didn't know what the fuck was going on, thought i was going to rob him or some shit.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

That applies across the board in London though, lol. Again something that always impressed me in The Netherlands. The frequent use of Dank je wel (or dank u wel, bedankt, dank u, etc = Thanks basically) and also the very common use of Als-je-blijft or Alstublijft (formal). The word everyone from the UK hears and thinks someone is say, "where's yer spliff!"., which effectively means please, but is given as a reponse when handing over something (money, goods, a drink, or whatever.) Literally you could take it to mean, "As you please...". Basic courtesy is amazing, it makes life seem so much rosier


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

Got off the bus other day an turned an said cheers pal..only to realise it was a bird lol looked like a bloke tho lol
londeners are tossers for not sayin thanks used to do my nut workin down there.....ever tried askin for directions? i ended up tellin about 6 blokes they wer pricks for walkin straight by an the women i asked looked as tho i was gunna bum rape um or sumut fuckin daft lol suppose its all foriegn fucks down there???


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got off the bus other day an turned an said cheers pal..only to realise it was a bird lol looked like a bloke tho lol


I bet she had a mullet!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

Quite often when chaps from the north visit "that there London" they do have some eye opening experience's

a long time ago i visited the north, it was interesting but cold and wet .. 
i seem to remember folk complaining about various things , including "bad feet" and the price of mild and bitter 
anyone ever been to toxteth .. ? now that was a giggle


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

DST said:


> I bet she had a mullet!


Yeh an tattoo's on her arms..... defo a lesbo! lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Quite often when chaps from the north visit "that there London" they do have some eye opening experience's
> 
> a long time ago i visited the north, it was interesting but cold and wet ..
> i seem to remember folk complaining about various things , including "bad feet" and the price of mild and bitter
> anyone ever been to toxteth .. ? now that was a giggle


I just think theres that many dodgy fucks down there tryin to rob, beg or blag ya that the best thing to do is ignore every 1 us northern folk just aint used to it, we'l happerly stand an talk to strangers for hours lol an help any fucka that needs help even if there dodgy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

unless it's those age old classics

'lendsa tab gadgie' asking when they will repay you your cigarette is generally responded to with a 'get to fuck'
'got 40p for me metty home i'm stranded, I've been round every phone box in a 3 mile radius looking for forgotten change but nixy' = i'm short for me skag man giz a quid.

I'd much prefer them say give me a pound for a bottle of white lightening man. i generally give them it then but maybe i'm the sucker and he's buying skag duping honest folk pissed up round the toon.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

Can spot um from a mile off them cunts just give um the angry stare mate, usaully ask some1 else then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I just think theres that many dodgy fucks down there tryin to rob, beg or blag ya that the best thing to do is ignore every 1 us northern folk just aint used to it, we'l happerly stand an talk to strangers for hours lol an help any fucka that needs help even if there dodgy lol


LOL INDEED,,I IVD IN LONDON FOR A BIT (and toxteth)

i love london i must say u can get anything 24-7 and wen u want sum drugs ther normally top shelve spec if u get it of the niggers, they tend not to stamp on shit as much as most of em take it themselves!

i will say the hospiotals in london are nuts,,, i went once for sum epipens and fuk me non urgent was 11 hr wait anbd urgent was 5 hrs WTF and it dont help with a big fuk of clok showing u how long neither,,,always full of pakkies and gaollys too sinking like a takeaway that hospital waiting room it tell ya


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I just think theres that many dodgy fucks down there tryin to rob, beg or blag ya that the best thing to do is ignore every 1 us northern folk just aint used to it, we'l happerly stand an talk to strangers for hours lol an help any fucka that needs help even if there dodgy lol


lol m8 people here are quite rude in general i find , manners cost nothing i say .. the suburbs are overrun with cops, chavs and fox's 

the city is a very different place, full of nutters weirdos and more cops with machine guns .. it can be hard to find someone that speaks English, don't get lost! in da city , 
i once saw a homeless man with one leg eat a fried egg roll near oxford street .. all the runny egg dripping down into his filthy farther christmas beard, while he maintained good balance on his one good leg what a great memory ! for no apparent reason he started fighting with another guy who was wearing a "Jesus loves you" banner LOL 
the city of london, home to the mentally ill lol 

peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2012)

this is a cafe in great yormouth its 15 qwid and if u can eat IT ALL in under 60 minutes u get it for free


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

probably do it but the fried slices would be a bit much


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

I've travelled all over England and Wales working and hate London, It's like crossing a border where all manners go out of the window and people forget how to drive properly.
And what's with those guys that don't speak English and try selling you a newspaper at every set of traffic lights? I mean if I wanted a newspaper I'd walk the 10ft past him and buy one at a normal price, craziness!!!
I find manners more of a class debate on the whole though, I've worked for millionaires that wouldn't give you a drink of their piss if you were dying of dehydration, and then worked on the average working class man's house that couldn't be more polite.
Like the DOC said manners cost nothing, that's how we were brought up don't use them and get a clout as a youngster.
I think the Welsh on the whole are very well mannered in general day to day life, Ive met some lovely people in some terrible places, still haven't managed it in London though lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> probably do it but the fried slices would be a bit much


Just the fried slices mate? lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've travelled all over England and Wales working and hate London, It's like crossing a border where all manners go out of the window and people forget how to drive properly.
> And what's with those guys that don't speak English and try selling you a newspaper at every set of traffic lights? I mean if I wanted a newspaper I'd walk the 10ft past him and buy one at a normal price, craziness!!!
> I find manners more of a class debate on the whole though, I've worked for millionaires that wouldn't give you a drink of their piss if you were dying of dehydration, and then worked on the average working class man's house that couldn't be more polite.
> Like the DOC said manners cost nothing, that's how we were brought up don't use them and get a clout as a youngster.
> I think the Welsh on the whole are very well mannered in general day to day life, Ive met some lovely people in some terrible places, still haven't managed it in London though lol


we have many resident northerners down here m8 .. Manchester Liverpool Newcastle are the most popular places folk are coming from
they seem to settle in pretty well , i personally know a scouse paul and a northern dave, northern dave is ok but scouse paul is a cunt
although with this recent huge influx of polish folk here now , the scousers and pakistanis have some competition over the minimum wage jobs
it seems so strange all these polish white people that cant speak English , bit like the chavs i guess lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Just the fried slices mate? lol


if they'd swap the coke for a stella with a gaviscone chaser i reckon i could body that in an hour


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've travelled all over England and Wales working and hate London, It's like crossing a border where all manners go out of the window and people forget how to drive properly.
> And what's with those guys that don't speak English and try selling you a newspaper at every set of traffic lights? I mean if I wanted a newspaper I'd walk the 10ft past him and buy one at a normal price, craziness!!!
> I find manners more of a class debate on the whole though, I've worked for millionaires that wouldn't give you a drink of their piss if you were dying of dehydration, and then worked on the average working class man's house that couldn't be more polite.
> Like the DOC said manners cost nothing, that's how we were brought up don't use them and get a clout as a youngster.
> I think the Welsh on the whole are very well mannered in general day to day life, Ive met some lovely people in some terrible places, still haven't managed it in London though lol


welsh are quite polite until they get a drink down them lmao


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

what does amaze me is how early tramps get up in the morning
i guess if they sleep in late they are missing valuable drinking time 

you can set your watch by the local gathering of elderly gentlemen who flock together near the town hall ... it has a huge fountain
tramps can be seen from 8.30am onward drinking tramp juice (tennents super) or kestrel super that is for the real hardcore tramps
why do tramps like fountains so much i have always wondered 
is this a London thing, or do your northern tramps enjoy a bit of super t's near the fountain ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

oranjeboom super is cheaper than stellar up here. 8% and it actually tastes canny. 

see you doon the toon square


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> we have many resident northerners down here m8 .. Manchester Liverpool Newcastle are the most popular places folk are coming from
> they seem to settle in pretty well , i personally know a scouse paul and a northern dave, northern dave is ok but scouse paul is a cunt
> although with this recent huge influx of polish folk here now , the scousers and pakistanis have some competition over the minimum wage jobs
> it seems so strange all these polish white people that cant speak English , bit like the chavs i guess lol


lol I really haven't had much luck when working around the london area mate and must admit the last few times were prob my fault being as ignorant as the people surrounding me but I find it has that effect after you've been their a few times, the last few times we worked there if we got lost we'd just keep an eye out for a postman or a copper other than that back to the old A-Z lol.
It's the same down my way with the white people that can't speak English mate, loads of poles etc there's even been a noticeable difference in the corner shops, seems they're giving the paki's a run for their money now, opening up little market type shops all over the place, I went in one not long back and the girl behind the counter didn't speak English! turned into a game of charades just for a pouch of baccy, didn't even bother asking for rizla's and filter tips lol
Turkish barbers, polish shops, chinese chippys and more foreign languages than you can shake a stick at, tis a crazy little island we live on these days mate.
I think the days of old are well and truly gone, like you said chav seems to be the new English and all us that haven't been born in the last 18yrs or so will soon be left behind like relics and classed as the oldies because we don't understand what the fuck anyone is talking about lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if they'd swap the coke for a stella with a gaviscone chaser i reckon i could body that in an hour


Fucking hell that's a true man vs food challenge there mate, stella and a gavvy chaser lol I wouldn't even make through the toast mate, would be nice to try but I'd be trying as a defeated man 2-3 bacon sarnie's and I'd be doing the walk of shame lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

bud porn time !
some nug shots, and a little smoke report on the 5 better pheno's of the plants i posted a few weeks ago
all the buds have been nugged up small to fit in glass jars 
they could cure another week or so, i am smoking them now anyway its hard to wait
on the next clone run i will hopefully be able to decide which are worth keeping and get it down to 2 or 3 
i will start this clone run in a week or so, i am lazy and enjoying the fruits of my labour at the moment ! 


Angel Heart 
I have been smoking this one for around 6 months now and i still like it 
it is a weed for all occasions , the yield is low 3 oz per plant is typical 
very nice smooth orange hash flavor .. heavy dreamy indica type stone 
this beautiful plant has become the benchmark in my garden it is unlikely i will replace it any time soon 



















































Blues Hash Pheno
This plant was nice to grow it stays quite short and bushy, it only produced 4.5 oz 
which is less than i would of thought it had lots of colas, they did not get very big
but are nice and solid with stacking calyx towards the end 
the smell of this weed is very nice, perhaps the best of the bunch
the berry smells blend with the black hash smell, the smoke leaves the most sweet
"cake mix" type sweet hash smell in the room the taste is full on hash with some faint musk and berry
in the background .. the high is uplifting and motivating , very happy weed 



















































Blues Skittles Pheno
This plant is the best surprise of them all, i did not pay much attention to this plant 
during the grow, it was stuck behind the blues hash pheno so taking pictures of it was awkward
it also looked boring when growing, it looked like a typical skunk1 pheno, with a large single top cola
long branches with quite a big inter-node space .. i did not expect so much from it
it has turned out to be the largest blues yielder at 6 oz
it also produces the most uniform round large solid buds of all the plants
this pheno does not stack its calyx 
it has a great smell, when i open a jar of this it smells like skittles, very sweet and fruity 
the large dense round nuggets are very enticing to smoke , this plant could even be the best all rounder of them all 
it has good potency similar to the blues hash pheno, the high is energetic 
with a light body sensation nice and clear in the mind .. at the moment this is the one i am smoking the most



















































Biker Kush
This plant was the final plant to come down, and perhaps the most demanding to grow
and trim, lots of little leaves with hardly any resin 
it produced 7 oz which is a surprise making it the 2nd largest yielder of them all
The taste has mellowed away from the full on hash flavor, it has a complex flavor
butterscotch, hash, citrus, musk, pine .. the amount of resin this plant produces is good but nothing special
the calyx get large and dense but the buds are quite airy with long stacking calyx inside them
the main thing i notice is how this burns, the amount of thick dense smoke that pours out the end of a joint is quite unusual ,it also keeps burning much longer to the point i have had to "put the joint out" LOL 
the potency is good and very fast hitting, the high is more on the indica side, heavy and long lasting
i do not find this one as mood enhancing and happy as the blues, but it hits harder too much of this is quite mind numbing and confusing 



















































NL x BigBud
This plant produced the highest yield at 10 oz, large colas with a great bud to leaf ratio
the large colas shrink a great deal when dry, the buds this plant produces are spongy
lots of little golden brown calyx with very few leaves , the buds are very uniform 
and have a great smell, very strong piney smell with a sweet candy background
the smell does not fully translate into the flavor, which is dominated by the pine 
it is a nice smoke, the very strong smell when opening the jar of this makes it hard to refuse 
although when smoking it, its a little disappointing compared to all that smell
i enjoy mixing this with the others to give them an added piney edge 
the potency is good, a little slow to hit compared to the biker, but once it hits it does its job well
it is an excellent commercial strain, it can basically yield 3 x what angel heart can yield






























peace


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> welsh are quite polite until they get a drink down them lmao


I wasn't going to mention that mate lol the difference truly is night and day lmao 
I manage to remain well mannered whilst pissed for the most part but have had my moments after too many bevvys, one thing that does seem to be ingrained into me is the instant apology thing when someone bumps into you, whether it's my fault or not seems to be an almost instant reaction, causes more trouble than not apologising most of the time because if the reply isn't good then off it all goes lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe, going down t' pub!


That exaggerated t' instead of "the" is a Lancastrian thing (think Fred Dibnah) not Yorkshire. In Yorkshire we use a Glottal Stop instead,this doesn't produce any phonetic sound at all as it's produced by obstructing air flow. 

Massive difference.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

Some lovely looking bud there mate, you know when you say blues do you mean livers/blues or blues as in blueberry blues?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

hello uk bud masters......... 

oh my look at ll that porn, well done doc as thay look classA.....
my thc bomb are over 10weeks old this weekend so its defo a girly weekend in the garden..... what a joy :-/


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That exaggerated t' instead of "the" is a Lancastrian thing (think Fred Dibnah) not Yorkshire. In Yorkshire we use a Glottal Stop instead,this doesn't produce any phonetic sound at all as it's produced by obstructing air flow.
> 
> Massive difference.


what did you say behind that funny accent...... ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what did you say behind that funny accent...... ?


Says the chick from Manchester! Ironic?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

And as a Glottal Stop produces NO phonetic sound how can a Yorkshireman have an accent?

As I've just explained there isn't a Yorkshire accent,it's a common mistake people make.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I wasn't going to mention that mate lol the difference truly is night and day lmao
> I manage to remain well mannered whilst pissed for the most part but have had my moments after too many bevvys, one thing that does seem to be ingrained into me is the instant apology thing when someone bumps into you, whether it's my fault or not seems to be an almost instant reaction, causes more trouble than not apologising most of the time because if the reply isn't good then off it all goes lol


im the same if i bump into anyone but in the local your likely to get a bottle over the head before you can finish saying sorry lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

You alright love? chop down on the weekend then you lucky girl, how they looking now last time we were talking about them you said there wasn't any amber, they finished up or you just had enough of waiting and 10wks is the magic number?
I should be up in the attic working right now but had a smoke earlier and got my para on now, there's old bill next door and they've been there a while now, I know there's nothing to be parra about but every time I look out of the window and they're still there I have another joint and so the parra process continues lol
On a serious note though I wonder what has happened next door the guy seems very respectable, go's to work in a shirt and tie everyday with a briefcase and is very well spoken, his misses left him the other week, I wonder if he's been a naughty boy with her as they've been around there a couple of times now.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im the same if i bump into anyone but in the local your likely to get a bottle over the head before you can finish saying sorry lol


Sounds like my old local (it's gone now) I was lucky and knew nearly all the regulars so never had much in the way of bother but have seen some poor unfortunate souls walk in, in a group with the wrong attitude and leave in pieces. our landlord was good as gold, if any of the boys were involved in anything he would just record over the cctv footage if it was bad he's snap the cd up there and then lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And as a Glottal Stop produces NO phonetic sound how can a Yorkshireman have an accent?
> 
> As I've just explained there isn't a Yorkshire accent,it's a common mistake people make.



&#8203;are you trying to say your out of ionic ? not sure what your saying yorky......slow down and take a deep breath


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;are you trying to say your out of ionic ? not sure what your saying yorky......slow down and take a deep breath


Feeble attempts at taking the piss like that don't actually work with text,close but no cigar!


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> You alright love? chop down on the weekend then you lucky girl, how they looking now last time we were talking about them you said there wasn't any amber, they finished up or you just had enough of waiting and 10wks is the magic number?
> I should be up in the attic working right now but had a smoke earlier and got my para on now, there's old bill next door and they've been there a while now, I know there's nothing to be parra about but every time I look out of the window and they're still there I have another joint and so the parra process continues lol
> On a serious note though I wonder what has happened next door the guy seems very respectable, go's to work in a shirt and tie everyday with a briefcase and is very well spoken, his misses left him the other week, I wonder if he's been a naughty boy with her as they've been around there a couple of times now.


i am yes thankyou,hows you ?.

erm thinking 10 weeks is plenty, got to say they are looking very yummy and they stink big time......fooking hate chop down....its on and on and on and on......chop chop snip snip...sniff sniff whoo hoo chop chop snip sniff chop lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i am yes thankyou,hows you ?.
> 
> erm thinking 10 weeks is plenty, got to say they are looking very yummy and they stink big time......fooking hate chop down....its on and on and on and on......chop chop snip snip...sniff sniff whoo hoo chop chop snip sniff chop lol


Sling a photo up then,lets have a look at the handywork.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And as a Glottal Stop produces NO phonetic sound how can a Yorkshireman have an accent?
> 
> As I've just explained there isn't a Yorkshire accent,it's a common mistake people make.


Might be a strange question but by the rules of an oxymoron wouldn't that mean that you do infact have an accent, being surrounded by people with accents and then not having one yourself? being welsh you'd have an accent to me mate if that makes sense? too stoned to be getting too deep into thought lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Feeble attempts at taking the piss like that don't actually work with text,close but no cigar!



your hard ball you are, you know where you can stick that full on chubby........ lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Might be a strange question but by the rules of an oxymoron wouldn't that mean that you do infact have an accent, being surrounded by people with accents and then not having one yourself? being welsh you'd have an accent to me mate if that makes sense? too stoned to be getting too deep into thought lol



he will look a right knob going round saying bud bud ding ding............


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i am yes thankyou,hows you ?.
> 
> erm thinking 10 weeks is plenty, got to say they are looking very yummy and they stink big time......fooking hate chop down....its on and on and on and on......chop chop snip snip...sniff sniff whoo hoo chop chop snip sniff chop lol


lmfao sounds like you have better chop down sessions than me love, yeah I'm all good, sitting here stoned, been playing with the dogs most of the day, seems our female might be coming into season very very soon she gets really desperate for cuches (cuddles) and won't leave me alone, looks like it's time for the pink hello kitty pants to come back out, I love her to bits but hate changing those pads lolol
how do you think you done this time around grow wise then love? I mean you getting things dialled in and sorted, the thc bomb is sounding nice and at 10wks I bet will be a nice smoke.
those white russians will be germing in the next couple of days I'm behind time wise but should make that up now over the next few days and have everything finished, I'm hoping to have the beans in water soaking by the wkend.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> your hard ball you are, you know where you can stick that full on chubby........ lol


Not at all,written words can't be *heard* so your attempt at a joke fails.

Slanderous and libellous are not the same thing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Might be a strange question but by the rules of an oxymoron wouldn't that mean that you do infact have an accent, being surrounded by people with accents and then not having one yourself? being welsh you'd have an accent to me mate if that makes sense? too stoned to be getting too deep into thought lol


Well not really because of the lack of a phonetic sound,most people can tell where somebody is from the moment you hear them speak.

Irish,Scottish,Welsh,Geordie,Scouse,Cockney,Brummie,even down to being able to tell where in Scotland a Scot actually lives (somebody from Dundee sounds very different to somebody from Glasgow). 

It's very,very hard to determine that somebody is from Yorkshire without being told. The classic mistake is thinking somebody from Lancashire is actually a Yorkshireman because of that t' thing,if you take that t' out of the equation (because it isn't a Yorkshire thing) then it's near on impossible to tell who's a Yorkshireman.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Some lovely looking bud there mate, you know when you say blues do you mean livers/blues or blues as in blueberry blues?


Blues from UGORG https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3335.html

it was a cubing project using the livers/blues clone X DJ shorts blueberry .. it does not look as pretty as the angel heart, or have as much resin as the biker kush
but it is very nice m8 .. all the phenotypes were full of sweet berry / fruity / hash smells and flavours


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I've tied and steaked my salvaged stinky pheno for max yield,got some salvaged stinky clones on the go and potted a couple of 'SC x SLH' from the Boutique boys.







Time will tell.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Sounds like my old local (it's gone now) I was lucky and knew nearly all the regulars so never had much in the way of bother but have seen some poor unfortunate souls walk in, in a group with the wrong attitude and leave in pieces. our landlord was good as gold, if any of the boys were involved in anything he would just record over the cctv footage if it was bad he's snap the cd up there and then lol


sounds like my local, nice place to drink if your known but if you come in with an attitude you'll leave in pieces, the barstaff are all sound and the sheer amount of coke goin down is incredible, the gents has two cubicles referred to as trap 1 and trap 2 , you'll be sitting quietly at the bar and all you'll get is a tap on the shoulder and told 'trap 1' and off you go, if you need a shit you use the disabled bogs( ive seen people near get there teeth kicked out for shitting in the 'traps'). seen sum guys take cunts out side and walk back in head to toe in blood, everybody gives them a hand to clean up. and the cops NEVER touch us, last time i saw a raid was about 6 years ago and they got fuck all. its a great pub if your known, if your not then be polite. i get away with absolute murder in the place coz im a serious drinker and coke head.....fuckin great fun. its the local gangster bar but just for the big boys, kiddies aren't TOLD to go elsewhere they just know, you gotta hit a certain level before your trusted.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2012)

northerners!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well not really because of the lack of a phonetic sound,most people can tell where somebody is from the moment you hear them speak.
> 
> Irish,Scottish,Welsh,Geordie,Scouse,Cockney,Brummie,even down to being able to tell where in Scotland a Scot actually lives (somebody from Dundee sounds very different to somebody from Glasgow).
> 
> It's very,very hard to determine that somebody is from Yorkshire without being told. The classic mistake is thinking somebody from Lancashire is actually a Yorkshireman because of that t' thing,if you take that t' out of the equation (because it isn't a Yorkshire thing) then it's near on impossible to tell who's a Yorkshireman.


I see what your saying to degree mate, but still in my mind that definition alone means you have an accent lol but seriously though I do understand what you are actually saying mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 10, 2012)

how do window lickers?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Blues from UGORG https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3335.html
> 
> it was a cubing project using the livers/blues clone X DJ shorts blueberry .. it does not look as pretty as the angel heart, or have as much resin as the biker kush
> but it is very nice m8 .. all the phenotypes were full of sweet berry / fruity / hash smells and flavours


happy days mate the blues is my favourite strain at the moment, I would have thought someone may have passed that on to you from here, I think of it as my happy weed as stupid as it sounds because I love the stone off it, not too heavy, quiet light actually but does the job and always puts me in a better mood compared to nearly all other strains I've smoked and grown, also like you said it tastes really nice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I see what your saying to degree mate, but still in my mind that definition alone means you have an accent lol but seriously though I do understand what you are actually saying mate


But then again the word 'dialect' has just popped into my head lol! But you get my drift.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

I notice Unlucky has fucked off after a photo request of the 10 week THC Bomb,not surprising really.


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But then again the word 'dialect' has just popped into my head lol! But you get my drift.


You two sound like Gavin and Stacy Lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

Sat in A&E think ive got blood poisonin ffs


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2012)

Women are always saying how men judge a girl based on looks. That's actually true.

Since all women are fucking crazy you might as well go for the fit ones.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> Women are always saying how men judge a girl based on looks. That's actually true.
> 
> Since all women are fucking crazy you might as well go for the fit ones.


[video=youtube;scGARUy0EtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scGARUy0EtE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sounds like my local, nice place to drink if your known but if you come in with an attitude you'll leave in pieces, the barstaff are all sound and the sheer amount of coke goin down is incredible, the gents has two cubicles referred to as trap 1 and trap 2 , you'll be sitting quietly at the bar and all you'll get is a tap on the shoulder and told 'trap 1' and off you go, if you need a shit you use the disabled bogs( ive seen people near get there teeth kicked out for shitting in the 'traps'). seen sum guys take cunts out side and walk back in head to toe in blood, everybody gives them a hand to clean up. and the cops NEVER touch us, last time i saw a raid was about 6 years ago and they got fuck all. its a great pub if your known, if your not then be polite. i get away with absolute murder in the place coz im a serious drinker and coke head.....fuckin great fun. its the local gangster bar but just for the big boys, kiddies aren't TOLD to go elsewhere they just know, you gotta hit a certain level before your trusted.


Lmao my local wasn't quiet as bad as that mate, have been some nasty incidents gone on in there but generally it was a nice shithole lol the same rules applied though, I had an unlimited tab and abused it on the regular, so did a few others and was a great local, they've turned it in to a fucking kebab shop now and my other main local has been taken over and changed totally, they kick you out for being too pissed lol sad days for me now when I go out I don't really have a local, local pubs but it's not the same thing. fucking shit around my way now, alot of the boys drink in weather spoons until they go to town and our local spoons doesn't even have music, it's sheer fucking depressing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> and our local spoons doesn't even have music, it's sheer fucking depressing lol


I don't think any Spoons has music mate,pretty sure it's company policy.

It's always seemed a strange concept to me.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But then again the word 'dialect' has just popped into my head lol! But you get my drift.


I get what your saying mate and certainly makes talking about the lancashire and yorkshire thing easier to understand lool


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I notice Unlucky has fucked off after a photo request of the 10 week THC Bomb,not surprising really.


It's time to pull that hook out of your cheek mate been biting for far too long now lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sat in A&E think ive got blood poisonin ffs


Hope alls good mate? how the fuck have you managed that?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think any Spoons has music mate,pretty sure it's company policy.
> 
> It's always seemed a strange concept to me.


I was thinking the same but didn't know if it was the same everywhere through out the uk, we got 3 down here locally and there all shit, strange concept??? I don't know how you can call it a pub with no music, the drone of voices after an hour or so starts to ruin my night, spending the whole night in there means having to get pissed as a nute just for it to be bearable.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> It's time to pull that hook out of your cheek mate been biting for far too long now lol


What? I was giving the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Hope alls good mate? how the fuck have you managed that?


Fuck knows mate started in my armpit an is now down at my hand, got like a bruise an a red line runnin down my vien not good lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I was thinking the same but didn't know if it was the same everywhere through out the uk, we got 3 down here locally and there all shit, strange concept??? I don't know how you can call it a pub with no music, the drone of voices after an hour or so starts to ruin my night, spending the whole night in there means having to get pissed as a nute just for it to be bearable.


The last time I walked in a spoons I was of my nut on good 'E',gurning my tits off. Walked in to the clattering of middle aged womens wine glasses,needless to say I turned straight back round again!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The last time I walked in a spoons I was of my nut on good 'E',gurning my tits off. Walked in to the clattering of middle aged womens wine glasses,needless to say I turned straight back round again!



That's the only way i can cope in spoons and jumpin jacks or most other cheesy fucking pubs and clubs off my tits on gurners lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What? I was giving the benefit of the doubt!


give her a couple more grows and I reckon we'll see some pics mate, still early days for her yet running it on her own.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck knows mate started in my armpit an is now down at my hand, got like a bruise an a red line runnin down my vien not good lol


sounds dodgy as fuck mate, atleast ya getting it sorted, how long did it take to go bad?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> give her a couple more grows and I reckon we'll see some pics mate, still early days for her yet running it on her own.


Dragon ya soft sod! What happened to equality?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The last time I walked in a spoons I was of my nut on good 'E',gurning my tits off. Walked in to the clattering of middle aged womens wine glasses,needless to say I turned straight back round again!


lol I couldn't do it mate, I've been sniffed up in spoons loads of times and that's bad enough, after a few keys or lines I find the urge to get out of there really bad and don't last long maybe an hour at most, I find it a little like being at a hall or something they don't even dim the lights and that lack of music kills it for me.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Lmao my local wasn't quiet as bad as that mate, have been some nasty incidents gone on in there but generally it was a nice shithole lol the same rules applied though, I had an unlimited tab and abused it on the regular, so did a few others and was a great local, they've turned it in to a fucking kebab shop now and my other main local has been taken over and changed totally, they kick you out for being too pissed lol sad days for me now when I go out I don't really have a local, local pubs but it's not the same thing. fucking shit around my way now, alot of the boys drink in weather spoons until they go to town and our local spoons doesn't even have music, it's sheer fucking depressing lol


i used to get an unlimited tab in various boozers i drank but my the owners wife is bit of a stuck up cunt, he's sound and was a major player round my way but his wifes up her own ass, talks down to cunts when shes in but fortunately she doesnt work nights or weekend, she doesnt give me too much cheek though coz she knows im a damn sight more intelligent than her and she was also the year below me at school, so i know where a nd when her knickers hit the deck back in the day, ive never mentioned anything but ahm pretty sure she knows i could seriously embarass her....she cant do the same to me coz my lifes an open book and i dont give a toss anyway. gettin kicked out for being drunk sucks, ive basically gotta be on my hands and knees crawling with white shit dribbling out ma nose and grunting before anybody so much as bats an eye. ive had blow jobs at the bar from chicks, sniffed lines off table tops( got bollocked for that though), had fights, openly sold and bought, know all the barmaids and have slept on most of there couches as well( sumtimes not just couches), fell asleep countless times at the bar, the whole fuckin shebang....i'd be lost without it. no joke, my son is the love of my life but that boozer is the centre of my universe. i cant stand witherspoons and its ilk.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2012)

Doen't sound fun Pukka, hope all turns out well. I'm the stubborn kind that would have said fuck you funny looking thing and had another beer. Although in retrospect last time i had a funny thing was when i was drinking beer, i was in my bedroom, felt too hot and had to take my t-shirt off, and whole of upper body was covered in bright red splotchy rashes or something. I had another beer and ignored it  
[video=youtube_share;SF89P_0h6is]http://youtu.be/SF89P_0h6is[/video]
Fuck you science. I lived another day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol I couldn't do it mate, I've been sniffed up in spoons loads of times and that's bad enough, after a few keys or lines I find the urge to get out of there really bad and don't last long maybe an hour at most, I find it a little like being at a hall or something they don't even dim the lights and that lack of music kills it for me.


The lad who was with me was a bit of a roid head at the time and he had his t-shirt hanging out of his belt,all bare torso and sweaty!

Oooooh the piercing looks!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

laters boys,she's in my ear.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol I really haven't had much luck when working around the london area mate and must admit the last few times were prob my fault being as ignorant as the people surrounding me but I find it has that effect after you've been their a few times, the last few times we worked there if we got lost we'd just keep an eye out for a postman or a copper other than that back to the old A-Z lol.
> It's the same down my way with the white people that can't speak English mate, loads of poles etc there's even been a noticeable difference in the corner shops, seems they're giving the paki's a run for their money now, opening up little market type shops all over the place, I went in one not long back and the girl behind the counter didn't speak English! turned into a game of charades just for a pouch of baccy, didn't even bother asking for rizla's and filter tips lol
> Turkish barbers, polish shops, chinese chippys and more foreign languages than you can shake a stick at, tis a crazy little island we live on these days mate.
> I think the days of old are well and truly gone, like you said chav seems to be the new English and all us that haven't been born in the last 18yrs or so will soon be left behind like relics and classed as the oldies because we don't understand what the fuck anyone is talking about lol


funny m8, and so sad and true 
you are a brave man going in the polish shop, i have never been in one .. there is one not to far from me, i drive past it from time to time
i do wonder what these polish people do in their polish shops, dodgy polish things i guess LOL

too true m8, the kids today are a strange lot, NYC baseball caps .. wannabee Americans ? bizarre wigger accents (kinda like ali g) although apparently they are not trying to sound "black" said a linguistic expert 
it is a natural mixture of white black and paki accents all rolled into one, give it time and throw a bit of polish in there too lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 10, 2012)

we've got a strange accent development up here, mainly west coast scotland coming out of glasgow, its a mix of old jail accents ( which in them selves are a mix of the scottish west coast mainly) and throw in some original glasgow 'schemey' twangs. it arrives with guys that've been in jail and (probably) because the have garnered local kudos its appropriated by the younger kids in an attempt to mimic, its a bit of Rab C Nesbitt but much more nasaly. i tend to use sum jail expressions but not too may, sum are a scottish version of cockney rhyming slang, a mars bar means a scar but others are 'pure jail'...snout for tobacco, 'dubbed up' means locked up, your cell is called a 'peter', to break in to place is called 'tanning' e.g ah went oot on the tan last nite but had tae dae a bolter coz the 4 by 2s (screws) were floatin aboot. the words are fine but mixed with the accent is as fuckin annoying as 'wigger' slang.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2012)

ffs they should just mobailse the army if u dont speak english---GONE--if ur immigrant--GONE--if ur a pedo or rapist--GONE(regardeles of natonailty--NOT WHITE--GONE

stik em all on a ferry and send em to sum deselate land,,,i hear iraq is nice this time of year,,,then follower the johhny english plan,, wall of the uk and we can be self sufficiant from now on  

how is that not a good plan....failing iraq just blow the ships up wen at sea  or is that me being racist? i think not  hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yo lads wots happenin been busy as fuck 2days had 2x100 orders of clones haha not bad considerin they are £5a pop haha done me fuckin brain in tho as i run outta clonining material on my plants so had to go freinds house and yake about 50 from him lol cheeky i know but ill sort him out haha got meself a free aircooled superwide hood for me troubles as well so buzzin tbh they look the part but av nt had chance to test it out just yet that ll be4 tomoz  wots every1 been up2??


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

&#8203;200 clones  how many plants did you have down to get that many ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;200 clones  how many plants did you have down to get that many ?


Ive 15 that i could take fron and me best mate is just flowerin 20x


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What? I was giving the benefit of the doubt!



i post pics if i want to and not to prove what i say to the likes of a stany yorky knob....ok


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ive 15 that i could take fron and me best mate is just flowerin 20x



£5 is going cheap, ive paid £10 each over 3years ago and it was not stinky cheese


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 10, 2012)

The more you buy the cheaper you get down these end all cheese cuts down this way go for £6 so i done well considerin i got the hood for fuck all out the shop


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> The more you buy the cheaper you get down these end all cheese cuts down this way go for £6 so i done well considerin i got the hood for fuck all out the shop



you did good, at what point do you stop doing things like lollipoping and shizz in 12/12 ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i post pics if i want to and not to prove what i say to the likes of a stany yorky knob....ok


*1) *I wasn't talking to you.

*2) *&#8203;Like I said,benefit of the doubt.


----------



## unlucky (Jul 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1) *I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> *2) *&#8203;Like I said,benefit of the doubt.



&#8203;good................


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I was thinking the same but didn't know if it was the same everywhere through out the uk, we got 3 down here locally and there all shit, strange concept??? I don't know how you can call it a pub with no music, the drone of voices after an hour or so starts to ruin my night, spending the whole night in there means having to get pissed as a nute just for it to be bearable.


Wetherspoons dont have music, Lloyds No.1 do, both owned by wetherspoons. Reason they do it is because no matter what type of music you put one there will be at least 1 person in pub that dont like it so to make sure theres no moaning they just dont allow music, oh an it saves em having to spend out on PRS licences lol, i worked for em for 6 years


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2012)

If i want music there are always pubs and bars i can goto that have music so personally i like that there is a place offering no music for those evenings where you're going out just to have a few drinks and a chat than getting pissed up and having to spend the night shouting. If it were the only bar within 5 miles then yeah, that would be a bit annoying.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuckin great weather hail storm and thunder an lightnin haha u gotta love the great british weather


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2012)

Glorious sunshine here matey 

Still recovering from last night  Got a little drunk and stoned and stood infront of a wok for an hour just throwing ingredients at it. Went through a few packs of noodles, prawns, whole pork tenderloin, oyster sauce, hoisin sauce, sour shrimp, everything i liked the look of  Oh my poor belly


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 11, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Wetherspoons dont have music, Lloyds No.1 do, both owned by wetherspoons. Reason they do it is because no matter what type of music you put one there will be at least 1 person in pub that dont like it so to make sure theres no moaning they just dont allow music, oh an it saves em having to spend out on PRS licences lol, i worked for em for 6 years


There's a spoons down my way that plays music, and i think its the biggest in the country


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dragon ya soft sod! What happened to equality?


I don't do equality mate, bit too old fashioned for all that I make the misses do everything lol no complaints on my end so far the old system works well for me lmao
I was brought up very strictly though mate when it came to women, be respectful no matter the circumstances.
I got younger sisters who used to use me as a punch bag just because they knew I couldn't hit them back lol worked out well for them though they both are handy with their fists now.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i used to get an unlimited tab in various boozers i drank but my the owners wife is bit of a stuck up cunt, he's sound and was a major player round my way but his wifes up her own ass, talks down to cunts when shes in but fortunately she doesnt work nights or weekend, she doesnt give me too much cheek though coz she knows im a damn sight more intelligent than her and she was also the year below me at school, so i know where a nd when her knickers hit the deck back in the day, ive never mentioned anything but ahm pretty sure she knows i could seriously embarass her....she cant do the same to me coz my lifes an open book and i dont give a toss anyway. gettin kicked out for being drunk sucks, ive basically gotta be on my hands and knees crawling with white shit dribbling out ma nose and grunting before anybody so much as bats an eye. ive had blow jobs at the bar from chicks, sniffed lines off table tops( got bollocked for that though), had fights, openly sold and bought, know all the barmaids and have slept on most of there couches as well( sumtimes not just couches), fell asleep countless times at the bar, the whole fuckin shebang....i'd be lost without it. no joke, my son is the love of my life but that boozer is the centre of my universe. i cant stand witherspoons and its ilk.


There's always a catch mate our landlords misses was lovely to your face but constantly slagging people off when she was in there, the bar staff mostly but like you I'd slept with half them lol I do miss the old place now, I'd have to be in a similar state before anyone would even think to mention anything, I don't think they gave a fuck as long as the tab kept climbing lol
my other old local was similar with the sniff, I'd done lines off the bar with the manager lol that pub was more unruly though used to get all sorts come through just because they knew how lax things were there and there wasn't that level of respect for the place and alot of the older guys wouldn't really bother spending too much time in there unless they were on benders or out to get sniffed up monday til thursday was good in there but on the weekends there was just too much trouble, too many youngsters get drugged up and brave and then end up fighting with each other, didn't last long once the reputation got too bad and the old bill popping in and out all the time.
lol the centre of your universe, I know what you mean though mate I used to be in mine 7days a week, going out now just doesn't interest me like it used to not having a local fucking sucks, when I do go out now it's nice to see the lads between different pubs but it's not the same as having them all in one place, I can't even watch cheers now it brings a tear to my eye's lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

the government and the Asians killed off all the bars in my local area. the recesssion meant no fucker was going out drinking. ( these bars only sold cans anyway ffs) they started to go under so the asians bought them out turned them into restaurants & hookah smoke shops and fruit and veg shops etc basically so they wouldn't be bars anymore as they don't drink and hated the fact they had so many pissed up nutjobs about at the weekend.

one recently re opened after being a shit indian restaurant, i couldn't help but wonder how or why the change of heart so i went down. near ended in a punch up 1 drink in. then when i went outside the fuckers have only gone and set themselves up a club for asians only upstairs, intercom to get in job.

don;t want the aggro but will happily take the money from it. i've not been back.


----------



## ChroniKz (Jul 11, 2012)

420... 24/7


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

morning lads


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> funny m8, and so sad and true
> you are a brave man going in the polish shop, i have never been in one .. there is one not to far from me, i drive past it from time to time
> i do wonder what these polish people do in their polish shops, dodgy polish things i guess LOL
> 
> ...


lol not brave mate just lazy there's a paki shop about 100yards further on up the road, was a strange little shop though and didn't seem very organised, I didn't pay much attention I only went in for baccy, there was a lad in there aswell sat on a little step by an inside door and he didn't know what I was on about either, (50gram pouch of amber leaf tobacco please love) really wasn't a difficult request lol
my misses little brother is one those little yardy wannabee's, wear's all the gear and caps lol he does make me laugh though the way he goes on, as bad as it sounds I laugh at him sometimes I just can't help myself I mean burst out loud laughing at him, he's straightening himself out now but was right little bastard he's nearly 18 now and still seems like he was 5yrs ago when I first met him, I think the baseball caps must be too tight and starving their brains of oxygen or something because all his mates are the same and the others I know like him are like it too. Almost as if they made the decision to stop learning in that adolescent stage lol 
As for the languages changing, seems to be happening faster than I can learn English lol there's no hope for the dullen's like me in the future lmao


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

anyone tried any of serious seeds strains I'm thinking of trying white Russian but I've heard its a real stinker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

ran their bubblegum a while back, corking strain. smells and tastes so fruity


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you did good, at what point do you stop doing things like lollipoping and shizz in 12/12 ?


Depends on the plants themselves love and what training you did and how they grow naturally, regardless I try not to mess with mine once they actually start to flower. I like to do any major changes like chopping whole limbs off about a week before I flip them and then do the little bits as they appear but like I said I try to keep the stress on them down and only really do them the once in veg and maybe a little as it appears during the stretch once they start to actually flower I leave them alone and don't even cut leaves off I'll tuck them out of the way or change the position of the branch or plant if need be.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Wetherspoons dont have music, Lloyds No.1 do, both owned by wetherspoons. Reason they do it is because no matter what type of music you put one there will be at least 1 person in pub that dont like it so to make sure theres no moaning they just dont allow music, oh an it saves em having to spend out on PRS licences lol, i worked for em for 6 years


Tight fuckers just another excuse to save some money aswell then lol alot of my mates have come to like the place, I've just never got there, used to be alright if we were starting early and wanted something to eat first but other than that.
what did you used to do there mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If i want music there are always pubs and bars i can goto that have music so personally i like that there is a place offering no music for those evenings where you're going out just to have a few drinks and a chat than getting pissed up and having to spend the night shouting. If it were the only bar within 5 miles then yeah, that would be a bit annoying.


our 3 get rammed in the nights mate and you end up having to shout anyway especially if there's a group, saying that though getting pissed and shouting over each other probably doesn't help much lol
how's life anyway mate? you getting ready for the big move or are you planning on winging it?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> anyone tried any of serious seeds strains I'm thinking of trying white Russian but I've heard its a real stinker


I've grown it out mate, I chopped mine earlier than I would have liked but they don't smell as bad as the description says or atleast mine didn't not compared to the clone only's mate, they do smell though!


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I've grown it out mate, I chopped mine earlier than I would have liked but they don't smell as bad as the description says or atleast mine didn't not compared to the clone only's mate, they do smell though!


ok thanks mate how was the smoke and did it yield ok


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ran their bubblegum a while back, corking strain. smells and tastes so fruity


yea there bubblegum does look amazing but i was told it doesn't smell the best i dont know how true that is thou


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> ok thanks mate how was the smoke and did it yield ok


Even chopped early and grown in poor conditions mate the smoke was strong a very heavy stone to it I found, and the yield is great off them mate I have another pack of 6fems I'm gonna germ in the next couple of days because I have clone only's revegging and plan on using them simply as a cash cropper I had some very big colas on mine and some were monsters, I look at them as high grade cash cropping strain mate. I'll be cloning all mine and keeping the best just for the weight they produce mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2012)

i got clones from someone who'd picked a decent pheno, so couldn;t swear they'll all be same, but serious are a brand i trust.


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Even chopped early and grown in poor conditions mate the smoke was strong a very heavy stone to it I found, and the yield is great off them mate I have another pack of 6fems I'm gonna germ in the next couple of days because I have clone only's revegging and plan on using them simply as a cash cropper I had some very big colas on mine and some were monsters, I look at them as high grade cash cropping strain mate. I'll be cloning all mine and keeping the best just for the weight they produce mate.


That's exactly what i was hoping to hear thanks mate that settles it white Russian will be my next run


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got clones from someone who'd picked a decent pheno, so couldn;t swear they'll all be same, but serious are a brand i trust.


ok thanks for the advice mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> That's exactly what i was hoping to hear thanks mate that settles it white Russian will be my next run


No worries mate the pack I have now I only ordered the other day and had my pick of whatever I wanted and went back to them just because of how well they did the first time I run them, easy to grow, light feeders and I chopped the bottoms off mine and only left the main cola and a crown of buds around the top (the strongest branches basically) making for a nice canopy with 6 large plants under 1X600w hps they put out like a £5 hooker mate.


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No worries mate the pack I have now I only ordered the other day and had my pick of whatever I wanted and went back to them just because of how well they did the first time I run them, easy to grow, light feeders and I chopped the bottoms off mine and only left the main cola and a crown of buds around the top (the strongest branches basically) making for a nice canopy with 6 large plants under 1X600w hps they put out like a £5 hooker mate.


lol sounds great mate i'm going to try a 10 plant scrog with them mate an see how they treat me keep me posted on how yours get on


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> lol sounds great mate i'm going to try a 10 plant scrog with them mate an see how they treat me keep me posted on how yours get on


sounds good mate will be interesting to hear how you get on, I will do I'm gonna post some pics to help drive me on, been losing the love for it lately, so I'll post a few pics up on this thread as things move along not gonna do no journals etc just updates on here mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 11, 2012)

i grew the bubblegum from serious seeds last time and didnt think much of it. it was easy to grow, the stone was strong enough but the taste wasnt the best. it took ages to chop down and trim. i trying white russian next time but im undecided on weather to do sog with more plant on 12/12 from seed. i just want to work out how many plants id need for that in a 2.4x1.2m tent. i got a psycho clone that a mates vegging up too that i want to run. i probably wont know until my windows have finished being done and they do the insulation on the outside of my walls. their supposed to be starting in september but fuck knows when theyll finish


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i grew the bubblegum from serious seeds last time and didnt think much of it. it was easy to grow, the stone was strong enough but the taste wasnt the best. it took ages to chop down and trim. i trying white russian next time but im undecided on weather to do sog with more plant on 12/12 from seed. i just want to work out how many plants id need for that in a 2.4x1.2m tent. i got a psycho clone that a mates vegging up too that i want to run. i probably wont know until my windows have finished being done and they do the insulation on the outside of my walls. their supposed to be starting in september but fuck knows when theyll finish


If it was me mate and running 2X600's in there I'd grab 2packs of seeds (12fems) and do 6 a piece mate, veg them up a little and then flip them, my 6 had nearly a months veg were large plants mate creating nothing but a large canopy of buds under that i'd trimmed everything off in veg about a wk before flipping.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2012)

whata fuckin trek the day was, got to bus stands and spotted semi-retarded distant relative so unwilling to add further pain to already undesireable journey i popped the earfones in and stared into the middle distance, he gets on the bus before me and i manages to sneak past and go further up the bus. then karma decides its payback and lo and behold a flock of teenage harpies descends and perches uponthe back seat about 4 feet away from moi,time to turn the mp3 player thinks i, unfortunately songs dont tend to last 45 mins so every so often i can hear their noise, not individual words more a sort of dodgy wheel bearing kinda sound, only one thing should come out a teenage girls mouth and it dont tend to make a noise( although it can create one...work it out). gets off the bus and round to burroo monkey office, 20 mins of being patronized at and then im off. back at bus stands decides ive got 45mins so ahll have a wee smoke up the steps at the end, returns to watch in misery as the cumnock bus heads out. bollocks. sits down and waits , has look around, fuck me if Greggs ever starts giving out Airmiles with pasties half these cunts could fly tae the fuckin moon. eventually my return bus arrives and with sinking heart i realise the driver is the same clown as brought me , he looks about 12 and gives the impression the last thing he drove had 3 wheels and peddles, as to his driving style lets just say the fare should have been paid in mexican pesos. the bus is fuckin crammed and off we go whilst Sanchez pops his clutch at every gear change and brakes with both feet. the bus is mobbed and very warm, its at this point i realise im sooooo glad ive been heavily hitting coke for a few years as it destroyed my sense of smell. lookin about i realise that sum1 seems to have left the gates at Area 51 mutant research facility open and theyve all bolted, christ half look like they've been stripped naked ,covered in super glue and kicked thru a fuckin charity shop before they got on, the other half have obviously lost there hair straightners/dryers/mirrors/eye-sight/self awareness/self respect....im losing my will to live ....sanchez miguel jolts to a halt almost removing the need from me to actually walk to the door....and im out . big thanks to joe strummer and co. without who's help i'd be either dribbling gently and rocking back and forth or looking at multiple life sentences.​


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

deffo would do a lights worth of the psycho if you can mate, scrap the comment above


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2012)

couldnt bothered retyping my facebook status so its cut and pasted


----------



## delvite (Jul 11, 2012)

evening uk'ers just thought id drop this in for veiwing.........................................[video=youtube;IDbTflleYv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDbTflleYv4[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Depends on the plants themselves love and what training you did and how they grow naturally, regardless I try not to mess with mine once they actually start to flower. I like to do any major changes like chopping whole limbs off about a week before I flip them and then do the little bits as they appear but like I said I try to keep the stress on them down and only really do them the once in veg and maybe a little as it appears during the stretch once they start to actually flower I leave them alone and don't even cut leaves off I'll tuck them out of the way or change the position of the branch or plant if need be.



are you saying when you see flowers starting to show or flipping to 12/12 you stop doing shiz to them


----------



## unlucky (Jul 11, 2012)

&#8203;nice vid delvite and plants look lush...........


----------



## delvite (Jul 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;nice vid delvite and plants look lush...........


 thanks hin, flower, petal, chick............ect lol  lv the bold big pink writing (looks mint lol) it suites you


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

the o2 network is all fucked up today, was on the news earlier, i aint had no signal all cunting day!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

SO seems unlucky is in her asking what to do phase,,, give it a day or 4 and she'll be cssing us all again

SO unlucky how did peicring them plant stems go?? rofl

nyone else do blak ops on ps3?? online like?? anyway my gamertag is ukrg11 if u wanna kik sum american booty! even tho i am pretty shit lmao or games swap anyon?

CALLED NOT PAYING YOUR BILL SAMBO U TITE GET!


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> are you saying when you see flowers starting to show or flipping to 12/12 you stop doing shiz to them


I do as little to them as possible love, once a week before flower, then maybe once a week or so in and I mean in 12/12, once flowering nothing if I can help it, and that includes removing leaves, I'll tuck them out of the way if need be but very rarely remove anything.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO seems unlucky is in her asking what to do phase,,, give it a day or 4 and she'll be cssing us all again
> 
> SO unlucky how did peicring them plant stems go?? rofl
> 
> ...


its pay as ya go ya northan numpty o2 is fucked 2day was on the news earlier, got ur last email tho and me bbm is working but no signal???


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its pay as ya go ya northan numpty o2 is fucked 2day was on the news earlier, got ur last email tho and me bbm is working but no signal???


Isn't that what laptops are for? lol 
not been a good day then mate?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the o2 network is all fucked up today, was on the news earlier, i aint had no signal all cunting day!


mine went tits up about half 3 today and ive got facebook mates saying the same some down in wales but others like my gf, her mum and sis are ok....fuck knows!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Isn't that what laptops are for? lol
> not been a good day then mate?


aint been too sad m8 been smoking it up alllllll day now getting pissed n gonna smoke it up some more so carnt complain, just this fucking fone pissing me off!


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint been too sad m8 been smoking it up alllllll day now getting pissed n gonna smoke it up some more so carnt complain, just this fucking fone pissing me off!


lol so other than the phone all good then, anyone heard off pukka about his arm?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its pay as ya go ya northan numpty o2 is fucked 2day was on the news earlier, got ur last email tho and me bbm is working but no signal???


yadda yadda yadda u sure uve even got it turned on?? lol



newuserlol said:


> aint been too sad m8 been smoking it up alllllll day now getting pissed n gonna smoke it up some more so carnt complain, just this fucking fone pissing me off!


smoking it up he says alll day,,, u get that exo in the microwave matey !! ROFL


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yadda yadda yadda u sure uve even got it turned on?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> smoking it up he says alll day,,, u get that exo in the microwave matey !! ROFL


its fucked ic3 some parts are working like bbm but no calls etc its o2 not me ya twat, and as for microwave lolol i dont even own 1 ya cockmuncher ur be the only 1 to taste the early exo its gooood! biatch has that strange fing most the thread dont care about smell and flavour lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its fucked ic3 some parts are working like bbm but no calls etc its o2 not me ya twat, and as for microwave lolol i dont even own 1 ya cockmuncher ur be the only 1 to taste the early exo its gooood! biatch has that strange fing most the thread dont care about smell and flavour lmao


hmmhmm....................


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hmmhmm....................


aint no hmmmmmm about it you ya twat was asking if my friends shitty blue cheese has hash mixed with it lol cause it was so strong lol wait till ya taste some of the gooood shit...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2012)

No o2 signal over here either with me either lads, most m8s got signal but mine says no service ffs


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;8D6pPgwafq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D6pPgwafq0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

I'm glad someone's happy about all this rain but it's starting to chap my arse now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint no hmmmmmm about it you ya twat was asking if my friends shitty blue cheese has hash mixed with it lol cause it was so strong lol wait till ya taste some of the gooood shit...


well our o2 here is hunky dory so i guess its all u plantpots with ur phones turned off!! DUH!

so what sambo u got a few zof cheese hash for me to?? aww wat a terribly bloodny nioce bloke,,just hope ur weiging isent as good as my counting


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well our o2 here is hunky dory so i guess its all u plantpots with ur phones turned off!! DUH!
> 
> so what sambo u got a few zof cheese hash for me to?? aww wat a terribly bloodny nioce bloke,,just hope ur weiging isent as good as my counting


all this batch of trim is going for a cake i aint made no butter in ages and promised a few m8s id get me bake on lol so no hash sorry lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all this batch of trim is going for a cake i aint made no butter in ages and promised a few m8s id get me bake on lol so no hash sorry lol


aww well u know who ur pals are dunt yA lolz id say your gunna do more burning than baking tbh but GOOD LUCK T YA LAD il do a count later on and tell u what im NOT sending  tosspot


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2012)

Make hash, split it, then make butter with the hash, tastes sooooo much better than making butter with trim. Just an idea lad. (I never make butter with trim, hash only).



newuserlol said:


> all this batch of trim is going for a cake i aint made no butter in ages and promised a few m8s id get me bake on lol so no hash sorry lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;tM0sTNtWDiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

here's sillybilly and dura having it large again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

this 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOPOT-EASY2GROW-6-POT-SYSTEM-COMPLETE-KIT-AUTO-POTS-/270897989014?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f12c74596

or this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATAMI-WILMA-8-POT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-SYSTEM-SELF-WATERING-/110664480541?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c41df71d

or would the yeild diffrence be unnoticable to the extent i may as weel keep pots on the floor? or just buy airpots?

ordering later on tonite so be nice if you lot weighed in coz im really undecided


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2012)

Go for the wilma m8, easy as fuck and u can let it be for nearly a week, lazy mans way lol, suit u to the ground!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Go for the wilma m8, easy as fuck and u can let it be for nearly a week, lazy mans way lol, suit u to the ground!


lol yeh i was thinking of that and adding a couple of airstones to the res ,, its just i aint bothered about being lazy now im up and about in my NHS nike air shoe they sent me. the pains sweet to tbh

but its 80 qwid yeh? so im thinking is the increase in yeild gunnabe worth it? i mean wouldnt 8 airpots give good yeilds or not as good? yet ive been hearing about these autopot systems lol choices choices, gunna arder tonite so i gotta make me mind up

il post it in main forum as i do forget this aint no help thread lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I might get a few airstones for mine, I've ran with the wilmas for a good while now and ain't thinking of changing just goina buy more of them! Thing is sometimes I gotta leave them for a while cos of wrk, and I got a guy that'll top them up once a week that's my main reason for them but there def a good job too


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

true blood season 5 didnt even realise it was out till the other day, soft core porn and lots of blood n guts what more can a man ask for lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> If it was me mate and running 2X600's in there I'd grab 2packs of seeds (12fems) and do 6 a piece mate, veg them up a little and then flip them, my 6 had nearly a months veg were large plants mate creating nothing but a large canopy of buds under that i'd trimmed everything off in veg about a wk before flipping.


it'll all depend on when i can set back up from having the work done to the house. i want to be chopping down a few weeks before xmas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> true blood season 5 didnt even realise it was out till the other day, soft core porn and lots of blood n guts what more can a man ask for lolol


shit man u should see summo the porn people order of me! last week sum 19 yr old asked fro gilf porn for all u morons tha means--granny id love to fuk-- and im talking perm jobs false teeth out beofre blowjob the whole 9 yards! and thats no shit,,,,going of the covers that came with it ofc not like i skipped thru and watched any of it

IMAGINE WATCHING ONE WITH YER PALS FOR THE LAUGH AND YER GRANDMA WALKS ON ommfg lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> it'll all depend on when i can set back up from having the work done to the house. i want to be chopping down a few weeks before xmas



If your moving it on ideally you want it done at the end of November because i can guarantee that every man and his dog will be dropping theirs December ready for xmas if you drop yours early then you can bang it out when it's dry and cash in


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2012)

whats up with the riu ads? ya think mr riu is skint or something lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats up with the riu ads? ya think mr riu is skint or something lmao


i use firefox adblock mate i dont get none of that shit



3eyes said:


> If your moving it on ideally you want it done at the end of November because i can guarantee that every man and his dog will be dropping theirs December ready for xmas if you drop yours early then you can bang it out when it's dry and cash in


or keep it in jars til everyone has sold out and get top dollar! thats what my next grow is 8x exo or physco(IF THER LABELED RITE) wanting em ready for xmas hence sking about growing systems want a nice one seince gunna be hooking both lights up get the best i can 

yo sambo wats the grow time on them im getting?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats up with the riu ads? ya think mr riu is skint or something lmao


i reckon after that sight hack a while back a lotta people fucked off and the advertisers went as well. i dont even notice the adds though....selective blindness to go with my selective deafness when my bird starts yittering.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wtf all my boys fones are fucked proper on a loss tonight bwoii fuck me mans are crippled lmao if i dont lol id cry is it the same in your areas lads ????


----------



## F A B (Jul 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use firefox adblock mate i dont get none of that shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u mercenary but do what u got to do to make ends


----------



## F A B (Jul 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf all my boys fones are fucked proper on a loss tonight bwoii fuck me mans are crippled lmao if i dont lol id cry is it the same in your areas lads ????



i need a interpreter just to understand wtf u said 
im still trying to decode last post


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf all my boys fones are fucked proper on a loss tonight bwoii fuck me mans are crippled lmao if i dont lol id cry is it the same in your areas lads ????


there is a problem with the o2 network mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> there is a problem with the o2 network mate.


Trust it to happen to o2 lol giff gaff tesco the fuckin whole lot are down the fuckin money these lads are losin because of it is unreal wtf has happened??


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

rain probably chedz, or a fire.....Telecom companies have big network centres, and they are real clever and have disaster recovery sites (seperate network centres, for back up, but not necessarily to run the wholk network). These are normally in business units on industrial estates that no one knows about. We could all learn a few things from these guys. A friend I know worked for google out at schiphol. Just pulling out hard drives, decommissioning them, blah blah. They basically house all their servers in massive refrigiration units!!!!! Imagine growing in a fridge...We had a fire at the vodofone network centre here and it took a few days for things to come back to normal. Wait till you start getting 10 text messages in a row all saying the same thing...para attacks for eveyone, lol. These things just take time.


----------



## delvite (Jul 12, 2012)

mornin ppl, i c o2 is still fkt lol time to switch sims


----------



## delvite (Jul 12, 2012)

DST said:


> rain probably chedz, or a fire.....Telecom companies have big network centres, and they are real clever and have disaster recovery sites (seperate network centres, for back up, but not necessarily to run the wholk network). These are normally in business units on industrial estates that no one knows about. We could all learn a few things from these guys. A friend I know worked for google out at schiphol. Just pulling out hard drives, decommissioning them, blah blah. They basically house all their servers in massive refrigiration units!!!!! Imagine growing in a fridge...We had a fire at the vodofone network centre here and it took a few days for things to come back to normal. Wait till you start getting 10 text messages in a row all saying the same thing...para attacks for eveyone, lol. These things just take time.


 o2 say major probs with core network is causing probs......................is this the first step of comms blackout test


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2012)

flats a mess, lifes a mess, fuck it only thing for it is a exo wake n bake wont give a shit then apart from what to eat of course lol


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

I have PS Core Network engineers who work for my company, sounds like their switches are fucked. black out test, lol...



delvite said:


> o2 say major probs with core network is causing probs......................is this the first step of comms blackout test


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha the 02 engineers av nt a fuckin clue wots happenin atm the are tryin to scrabble all routes and if i get another call from so called costumers of freinds ill be turnin my fuckin fone off


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2012)

My O2 seems to be workin over here now, jut the last hour or so mines be ok, we must have better engineers over here lol!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2012)

my o2 just came back on about an hour ago, me and the girl got our sims in a joint deal and yesterday both of us were sitting in the same room,hers was workin mine was goosed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 12, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> sounds dodgy as fuck mate, atleast ya getting it sorted, how long did it take to go bad?


bout a week mate i was just ignorin it till some cunt said it was blood poisonin.



tip top toker said:


> Doen't sound fun Pukka, hope all turns out well. I'm the stubborn kind that would have said fuck you funny looking thing and had another beer. Although in retrospect last time i had a funny thing was when i was drinking beer, i was in my bedroom, felt too hot and had to take my t-shirt off, and whole of upper body was covered in bright red splotchy rashes or something. I had another beer and ignored it
> [video=youtube_share;SF89P_0h6is]http://youtu.be/SF89P_0h6is[/video]
> Fuck you science. I lived another day.


haha ttt the tough nut, i was ignorin it just kept gettin bigger an bigger wernt till it reached my hand an started goin back up i got worried lol



W Dragon said:


> lol so other than the phone all good then, anyone heard off pukka about his arm?


Least some 1 cares 

All good cheers mate it aint blood poisonin its a skin infection somethin to do with glands under ya pits that filter stuff an you got ducts that run through the skin 1 of those is infected so not my vien thank fuck, im on 3 lots of tabs for a week then should be sound, arms achin like a cunt know tho.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

ah well, at least it won't fall off lad....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeh thats 1 thing mate lol.....must admit it crossed my mind when i got para with every cunt sayin it was blood poisonin lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2012)

if ur having o2 issues turn of 3g in yer phone settings......................PARANTLY


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2012)

got my new o2 tariff through the day £10 a month gets me unlimited smoke signals 500 carrier pigeons free messages in a bottle to other o2 users and 6 months half price morse code​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2012)

GUYS,,il be back on my normal number frm 2-24 hrs.. the 07938 number so remove all the others  ive got a phone but wont use it dont like em l


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's 1 for the Dragon lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 12, 2012)

&#8203;weekend soon be here,ready for the chop chop...........drinks food sniff tunes.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha my weekend is already hear and its gonna last another 10 days and wot?? i can see shit gettin messy 1problem! Not gonna see the girls for 10 days haha ow and yh the gkxpsychosis av just broke through so theres another 5 to the collection that my mate has to deal with lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jul 12, 2012)

&#8203;wot what......... lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wot when were why??


----------



## unlucky (Jul 12, 2012)

i hate chop down 4sure............ ggrr


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2012)

no weekend for me, just a succession of wednesdays until next thursday....need to save the pennies, gotta festival then. just working out the drugs list i'll need to take, cant seem to find any 'e' round here just now, always like a wee sweety or two for a festival.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha you ve done fuck all yet lass lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no weekend for me, just a succession of wednesdays until next thursday....need to save the pennies, gotta festival then. just working out the drugs list i'll need to take, cant seem to find any 'e' round here just now, always like a wee sweety or two for a festival.


Mdma????


----------



## unlucky (Jul 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no weekend for me, just a succession of wednesdays until next thursday....need to save the pennies, gotta festival then. just working out the drugs list i'll need to take, cant seem to find any 'e' round here just now, always like a wee sweety or two for a festival.



&#8203;what sort of festival are you going to ?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha you ve done fuck all yet lass lol



&#8203;lol im just wanting to have a cheeky sniff but will not give in so easy and will leave it till 2moz


----------



## dura72 (Jul 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mdma????


thought about it, sillybilly foned me last week and he had some but its the fucking come-down after it...im totalled for feckin days.....mite just go with a valium,coke and booze combo. although i do tend to have toke when im at these things, usually slumped in the corner of the reggae tent.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol im just wanting to have a cheeky sniff but will not give in so easy and will leave it till 2moz


Believe me if i had to much sniff at the start id need to go rehab afyer the lot had come down lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> thought about it, sillybilly foned me last week and he had some but its the fucking come-down after it...im totalled for feckin days.....mite just go with a valium,coke and booze combo. although i do tend to have toke when im at these things, usually slumped in the corner of the reggae tent.


If u get any spekled little supermen pills down ya way take em a lad is knockin up down these ways and the rock the body outta ya mate fuckin no jaw left the day after and thats only after 1 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2012)

yeh any pills that are multicoloured snap em up,,ther the best the mdma akes the coulnred speckles so u know ther cock on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol im just wanting to have a cheeky sniff but will not give in so easy and will leave it till 2moz


druggy fucker


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what sort of festival are you going to ?


its called the wickerman, lotta punk and reggae. its not a huge t in the park or glasto number, i cant be fucked with them any more, too much waitin in queues and over priced booze( nice rhyme to that) theres a few big names, scissor sisters, texas, the view, netown faulkner. its only 90 quid for the the weekend and less than and hour and a halfs drive away. sorta place people take their kids coz its very easy going, u can crash out in the arena area without fear of gettin robbed by glasgow neds or scouse skallys. its getting bigger every year but it still has its hippy/reggae roots. i'd recommend it over any festival and ive done a helluva lot over the years.


----------



## darkist (Jul 13, 2012)

Sup UK 
Just saying hi, been doing solid Blue Cheese grows, but got an 8 strain in the pipeline


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2012)

stag do for me tonight. no whites, owing to the amount of family there, it's going to be a very drunken affair. unusual for me i know eh.

getting fucked up sunday at a local festival seeing him from the beautiful south solo and some local stuff gram of madman for the 3 of us. raving in wellies and the groom to be with a ball and chain. should be interesting...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stag do for me tonight. no whites, owing to the amount of family there, it's going to be a very drunken affair. unusual for me i know eh.
> 
> getting fucked up sunday at a local festival seeing him from the beautiful south solo and some local stuff gram of madman for the 3 of us. raving in wellies and the groom to be with a ball and chain. should be interesting...


You gotta love a good ole stag do haha


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2012)

Have fun Don.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stag do for me tonight. no whites, owing to the amount of family there, it's going to be a very drunken affair. unusual for me i know eh.
> 
> getting fucked up sunday at a local festival seeing him from the beautiful south solo and some local stuff gram of madman for the 3 of us. raving in wellies and the groom to be with a ball and chain. should be interesting...


Have a good un geezer! sounds spot on!

old Paul heaton's quality seen him a few times solo an with beautiful south mate an hes a blade!!!! top lad! lol


----------



## unlucky (Jul 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> druggy fucker



only when needed 4sure.................so im not a druggy im just happy lol....


----------



## unlucky (Jul 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> its called the wickerman, lotta punk and reggae. its not a huge t in the park or glasto number, i cant be fucked with them any more, too much waitin in queues and over priced booze( nice rhyme to that) theres a few big names, scissor sisters, texas, the view, netown faulkner. its only 90 quid for the the weekend and less than and hour and a halfs drive away. sorta place people take their kids coz its very easy going, u can crash out in the arena area without fear of gettin robbed by glasgow neds or scouse skallys. its getting bigger every year but it still has its hippy/reggae roots. i'd recommend it over any festival and ive done a helluva lot over the years.



yes it looks like a fun one to be at, defo get what your saying about the big festivals,there all about the money now and the heart as been ripped out of em............ have fun then mr 

http://www.thewickermanfestival.co.uk/ this one ye 


might go to this one my self.................. hhmmm


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 2252422Here's 1 for the Dragon lol


... that reminds me, what have Las Vegas and Newport got in common ? ......there the only places were you can pay for sex with chips !


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 2252422Here's 1 for the Dragon lol


I fucking love that mate, never seen it before but I'll be keeping it lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 13, 2012)

Evening all, Big Up the UK Clone Only Massive

Psychosis @ 28 days 12/12 (lst'd)
View attachment 2254024View attachment 2254025View attachment 2254026View attachment 2254027


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh any pills that are multicoloured snap em up,,ther the best the mdma akes the coulnred speckles so u know ther cock on


The colour in pills is nothing more than simple food grade colouring that you use for cakes. It's a marketing gimmick used by producers (just like 'Pink Champagne' speed back in the day) that means as much as the picture stamped on it,fuck all other than a pretty red/coloured speckled pills have more bag appeal than plain white/grey ones.


I've had hundreds of thousands of pills pass through my hands in all different shapes/sizes/colours,even straight 'Dud's' (placebo's that are nothing more than pressed chalk made to look like proper tabs). The colouring actually serves only one legit purpose and that's the moisture from the added liquid helps to bind the powders when pressing tabs with cheaper pill presses that don't have enough power to press raw powder.






Pure MDMA has an off white or creamy/yellow crystalline appearance and a slight aniseed smell to it,you MAY be on to a winner if you get hold of pills where you can physically see the crystals with a naked eye like these.

(photo)

(scanned)


The MDMA crystals will sparkle when held up to the light,a lot of the time cream/brownish powdered colouring is mixed unevenly into the batch to fool people into THINKING they are high in MDMA but as you can see there is a massive difference. Pukka's like these are rare as rocking horse shit in the UK,you can get good ones off SR for a premium but not as good as the pictured ones. It's more cost effective to just buy a gram of pure MDMA and dose it into gel caps.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Was the roughest town in Britain not so long back love so it said in the press, we don't use shooters like them cunts in Laaandaaan we fuck peeps up the old fashion way lol


my home town was on britains toughest toughest villages...it made the top 6. its the toughest village in scotland...no mean feat for a place with a population of less than 3 thousand...even our shitbags are hard,lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The colour in pills is nothing more than simple food grade colouring that you use for cakes. It's a marketing gimmick used by producers (just like 'Pink Champagne' speed back in the day) that means as much as the picture stamped on it,fuck all other than a pretty red/coloured speckled pills have more bag appeal than plain white/grey ones.
> 
> 
> I've had hundreds of thousands of pills pass through my hands in all different shapes/sizes/colours,even straight 'Dud's' (placebo's that are nothing more than pressed chalk made to look like proper tabs). The colouring actually serves only one legit purpose and that's the moisture from the added liquid helps to bind the powders when pressing tabs with cheaper pill presses that don't have enough power to press raw powder.
> ...



seeing all them has made me feel hungry lol, out of all the pukkas i've taken the supermen were always awesome the others were hit and miss but if i had supermen i knew i was going to have a good time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> my home town was on britains toughest toughest villages...it made the top 6. its the toughest village in scotland...no mean feat for a place with a population of less than 3 thousand...even our shitbags are hard,lol.


I don't know how rough Bradford is officially but I can tell you it's fucking militant. It's not necessarily hard it just has a mass off young Pakis with lots of cash (drugs),big egos and big guns.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> seeing all them has made me feel hungry lol, out of all the pukkas i've taken the supermen were always awesome the others were hit and miss but if i had supermen i knew i was going to have a good time


I've only had Superman stamped ones once back in the day,light brown they were with large yellow crystals. I have to say they were spot on,just the right dosing as to give you maximum euphoria without any jaw wobble or serotonin stripped gibberish.

I'll never forget those to be honest. My 21st birthday + 'The Foundation' in Wakefield + DJ Malcolm 'Dolly' Dale = Banging!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know how rough Bradford is officially but I can tell you it's fucking militant. It's not necessarily hard it just has a mass off young Pakis with lots of cash (drugs),big egos and big guns.


 theres no gangs or guns in my are...its just a proper mining village with no mines...we punch utter fuck out each other for fun....its not so much psycho nasty..as hard fighting men. big miners would strip to the wate and fight outside thepubs toe to toe just punching till sum one fell over....blood and teeth everywhere..pick the loser up throw him back into the pub and buy him a beer....it got worse as drugs arrived but its still pretty much bare knuckle stuff....if sumcunt pulled a gun every1 would beat them too death and bury them...coz its rural village guns are normal anyway....shotguns all over the fuckin place.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

merthyr was considered one of the rough places too wasnt it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> theres no gangs or guns in my are...its just a proper mining village with no mines...we punch utter fuck out each other for fun....its not so much psycho nasty..as hard fighting men. big miners would strip to the wate and fight outside thepubs toe to toe just punching till sum one fell over....blood and teeth everywhere..pick the loser up throw him back into the pub and buy him a beer....it got worse as drugs arrived but its still pretty much bare knuckle stuff....if sumcunt pulled a gun every1 would beat them too death and bury them...coz its rural village guns are normal anyway....shotguns all over the fuckin place.


That's exactly how it should be,you know exactly where you stand with the oldschool honour,this steaming cesspit of a city is so unpredictable. Some car full of skinny Paki's at 7 stone dripping wet can pull up to you and the boys at the lights and start giving shit for whatever reason they like,spitting at your windows and throwing burger wrappers and shit at the car (regular occurrence round these parts). I've flipped then stepped out with lads giving it "you ya cunt" and found a steel in my face more than once,it's fucking pathetic that they hide behind a trigger because it would damage their ego too much if they actually took a kicking.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2012)

my philosophy has always been if ye canny do it with your fists then walk...unless its a revenge attack for sumbody using a tool on you or sumthin with your family. then theres only one rule 'dont get caught'


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> merthyr was considered one of the rough places too wasnt it?



It can be but most of the population of Merthr are on the sick so can't fight as they might get booted of disability 

@Dura it's the same in the valleys around here the miners were hard men they had to be to put up with the conditions of working under ground


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> my philosophy has always been if ye canny do it with your fists then walk...unless its a revenge attack for sumbody using a tool on you or sumthin with your family. then theres only one rule 'dont get caught'


It's that fucking Yanky gang culture. They hustle some cash,buy a Rolex and a tool then consider themselves instantly invincible.
It reminds me of that 'Dr Dre' lyric....


"Johnny got a shotgun,
And he aint strong enough to cock one,
Fuck tryin' to job hunt,"


My girlfriend came in the room the other day while I was pricing up reconditioned kevlar vests on a private security supplies site,she just looked at me out of the corner of her eye and said "really!?". I looked out of the corner of my eye back at her and said "for doing rounds on the DTR at night,yes really!" she thought about it for about 30 seconds,said "OK" and left me to it!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2012)

On a brighter note, I've popped a couple of Dons 'Smelly Cherry x Las's Super Lemon Haze'.

Due to my now limited space not allowing me to chuck a decent amount in to germ I'll be pissed if in a few weeks they both turn out to be male.


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 13, 2012)

dude wtf with the racism? im pakistani...well half and from bradford. remember there are arseholes in all communities. i see it on both sides. dont be fuckin ignorant.


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 13, 2012)

this shit it too funny...

[video=youtube_share;Ilgvx8ZaMMU]http://youtu.be/Ilgvx8ZaMMU[/video]


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 13, 2012)

so seriously nobody on this thread cares if people are racist repeatedly?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> so seriously nobody on this thread cares if people are racist repeatedly?


pmsl, no. no cunt cares ah fuck. as long as your not a dick we dont give a shit. go back thru some of the earlier pages and check ma patter. if youve an issue with heavy full on racist sexist nationalist humour then this isnt the place for you. if you CAN handle it yer more than welcome...be warned. its all white guys so its white guy humour...and very dark scottish stuff from me. fuck the pope and young pakis.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 13, 2012)

if its part of your age/culture that you cant take a good slagging then your probably in the wrong gaff mate, no offence...lol,yet. ahma jock and can handle it coz i know all the english cunts in here would bolt from me in a scrap....part from sambo..coz you'd have tae write it for the thick cunt and wait 49 mins till he read it. and yev gota admit the young non-white lads are loving the old gansta rap culture coz they identify with it..and the young white lads are following suit....fuck the pope.


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 13, 2012)

of course i can handle it when its said in jest...my best mate calls me a paki terrorist and i call him a ukranian jew but when its said with negative connotations attached to it i get pissed. no need for it, no excuse, not acceptable...and yeh fuck the pope.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2012)

tipsy tipsy toking toker...i love this strain! BLACKROSE X ROMULAN. SHE IS SO FUCKIN GORGEOUS. the pistils are on fire! this girl is so smokin hot!
someone even told me she is sinister looking! !!!


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tipsy tipsy toking toker...i love this strain! BLACKROSE X ROMULAN. SHE IS SO FUCKIN GORGEOUS. the pistils are on fire! this girl is so smokin hot!
> someone even told me she is sinister looking! !!!
> View attachment 2254735View attachment 2254736View attachment 2254737View attachment 2254738


Looking nice mate


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone growing ak47 cherry pheno?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's exactly how it should be,you know exactly where you stand with the oldschool honour,this steaming cesspit of a city is so unpredictable. Some car full of skinny Paki's at 7 stone dripping wet can pull up to you and the boys at the lights and start giving shit for whatever reason they like,spitting at your windows and throwing burger wrappers and shit at the car (regular occurrence round these parts). I've flipped then stepped out with lads giving it "you ya cunt" and found a steel in my face more than once,it's fucking pathetic that they hide behind a trigger because it would damage their ego too much if they actually took a kicking.


Thats why im retired lol.....3 scars on my head, 1 from a bottle 2 from bats, 2plates in my jaw, both brows scared brocken nose, tooth missin bite mark on cheek, stabbed twice, once in hip an slashed on arm an guns pulled on me twice, used to fight the little cunts now i just leave um be lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 14, 2012)

Fuck u pakis and fuck ya jocks i font follow any culture but my fam yes i prefer drum and base but i also like the good ole frank sinatra  om another note dura im sure u was drinkin with me last night u jock haha table full of scottish sausages lol u gotta love em


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tipsy tipsy toking toker...i love this strain! BLACKROSE X ROMULAN. SHE IS SO FUCKIN GORGEOUS. the pistils are on fire! this girl is so smokin hot!
> someone even told me she is sinister looking! !!!
> View attachment 2254735View attachment 2254736View attachment 2254737View attachment 2254738


have to agree the rom was awesome, even weeks early. much prefered to the exo x br also ,quite suprised. at week 4 5 flower it goes thc mental


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 14, 2012)

Seems like gna post again . *

Anyone growing ak47 cherry pheno?​
​

*


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

Haha is this u popping in looking for clones again or have u managed to get any yet


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 14, 2012)

right maddag i want to see some bc pics in flower were they all fem?


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 14, 2012)

whats the download or play thing????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tipsy tipsy toking toker...i love this strain! BLACKROSE X ROMULAN. SHE IS SO FUCKIN GORGEOUS. the pistils are on fire! this girl is so smokin hot!
> someone even told me she is sinister looking! !!!
> View attachment 2254735View attachment 2254736View attachment 2254737View attachment 2254738



take it your not bohered about yeild! they lok like autos;


SO ANYONE FANCY DOING SUM PLASTERING FOR ME OVER THE ARTEX WE GOT?

ANWYAYS GOING TO WATCH RAVEN I EXPECT INBOXED OFFER!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> dude wtf with the racism? im pakistani...well half and from bradford. remember there are arseholes in all communities. i see it on both sides. dont be fuckin ignorant.


LMAO ITS THE pakis making everything go to shit bruv! aluaha akhbar n shit rofl

fuk me 9 paki ADULTS robbed my 14 yr old pal the otherday hes only a kid and im teaching him the ropes! lol they madehim epty his pockets then took his iphone 4s fuking ld was wounded

ive started on car fulls of the dickheds they got no bals without tools ther turning this country to shit and should ALL FUK OFF HOME WER THEY BELONG


*TBH THE NIGGERS ANT SO BAD ITS THE PAKIS MAN*


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 14, 2012)

any1 tell me what im likely to yield off 4 exodus cheese & 1 amnesia haze with a 250w HID.


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LMAO ITS THE pakis making everything go to shit bruv! aluaha akhbar n shit rofl
> 
> fuk me 9 paki ADULTS robbed my 14 yr old pal the otherday hes only a kid and im teaching him the ropes! lol they madehim epty his pockets then took his iphone 4s fuking ld was wounded
> 
> ...


you fool...im a paki and i can trace my history here hundreds of years with birth certificates can you? you cant even spell you dumb fuck! if you're so english at least learn the language!


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im with the paki on this 1 lol shoudnt tarnish um all with the same brush i know a few pakis an asains through football an goin boxin an there all sound lads, speak an do same as us so no different to a black kid, been in scraps a couple of times out with my mate whos black from racist cunts lol an id say im racist aswell an he knows it lol used to call him black ass as a kid lol he's racist his sen tho hates pakis...well not pakis more muslims.


im with the paki lmao....half paki mate get it right....i guess that means that since im half white its ok for me to rip on all the drunk, piss-soaked, pea brained dole dossing, had a kid with a skank at the age of 13, ended up on jeremy kyle, tracksuit wearing, thieving little, pill popping, smackhead, bagrat white boys that seem to infest this thread


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lmao wtf ive not been on here much lately but ill kid u not the racist mark as been put down haha ill tell ya ive niggas in fam and they aint your normal black they are more whiter than sum of the young of these days and would smash a black if they came with there wog talk at the end of the day you live in a christain and catholic country so should so sum respect were its due you live here afyer all end of story you dont like it fuck off back to were you feel welcome or bring somethin to the country worth its due


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

yeh i my eyes thers pakis and thers asians

the orite ones like chedz says are more white than paki ther asians

the priks and gangs ther PAKI'S


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> im with the paki lmao....half paki mate get it right....i guess that means that since im half white its ok for me to rip on all the drunk, piss-soaked, pea brained dole dossing, had a kid with a skank at the age of 13, ended up on jeremy kyle, tracksuit wearing, thieving little, pill popping, smackhead, bagrat white boys that seem to infest this thread


lad if u dont like the lads that frequent this thread make ya own and fuck off ya prick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> lad if u dont like the lads that frequent this thread make ya own and fuck off ya prick


roflmao tushey¬!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 14, 2012)

Too many ethnics in the country now i reckon, i mean when theres no go areas for the natives then somethings wrong. Dont mind the hindus or sikhs, infact i know a few but i wouldnt give a muslim a drop of my piss if they were dying of thirst.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol yeh jimmy wouldt piss on em if onfire


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

None of you brainless fucks can spell...how the fuck can you lot grow bud? it baffles me...no wonder this countries fucked...ignorant wankers like you destroy it....not just pakistanis or blacks....although they have plenty of pricks too...you daft fuckers, please wake up. i bet my bottom dollar if any of you knew me personally you would not think the same about muslims/pakistanis or any other race. i dare any of you...get to know me...if im wrong i will buy you some seeds of your choice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> none of you brainless fucks can spell...how the fuck can you lot grow bud? It baffles me...no wonder this countries fucked...ignorant wankers like you destroy it....not jus pakistanis or blacks....although they have plenty of pricks too...you daft fuckers, please wake up. I bet my bottom dollar if any of you knew me personally you would not think the same about muslims/pakistanis or any other race. I dare any of you...get to know me...if im wrong i will buy you some seeds of your choice.


wat catergorie do u come under then buddy? Paki or asian?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> None of you brainless fucks can spell...how the fuck can you lot grow bud? it baffles me...no wonder this countries fucked...ignorant wankers like you destroy it....not jus pakistanis or blacks....although they have plenty of pricks too...you daft fuckers, please wake up. i bet my bottom dollar if any of you knew me personally you would not think the same about muslims/pakistanis or any other race. i dare any of you...get to know me...if im wrong i will buy you some seeds of your choice.


what the fucks this? a cry out for friends now lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat catergorie do u come under then buddy? Paki or asian?


hes a white paki lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

you dont get a load of white men grooming white school girls for sex! its always paki or asian people doing it! i watched a program about it and the fucking paki priest or what ever the fuck he wants to call himself says, its the white girls parents fault that a bunch of kiddy fiddling cunts drug up and rape white school girls. they wont target thier own


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

yes...mixed race. not a cry for mates a cry for some sanity...any takers?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2012)

ill be your friend for free seeds lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

mastergrow said:


> hes a white paki lmao


ahhaha yeh no doubt a 
cry for freinds proly trying to get pals to rob ther grows with his tribe and camels


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

woowoo good man!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> yes...mixed race. not a cry for mates a cry for some sanity...any takers?


Sanity?? ur def on the wrong fuckin thread


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lmfao this thread needs a warnin sign say no fuckin pakis lol and wot haha?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2012)

There's good and bad in every comunity just a lot more wankers that can't fight in the Asian comunity if they didn't have tools how long do you think they'd last? Not long me thinks!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

"The Paki Free UK Growers Thread"


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

do you lot realise indica strains come from pakistan...you smoking paki bud! how does that make you feel?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

I THINK U NEE TO GO OVER TO THE INDIAN GROWIG THREAD MATEY AND SWAP CAMELS AND GOATS FOR WEED OVER THER!

FUKING WRONG THREAD IF U WANT SANITY BRUV im THE SANEST ONE HERE SO LOL HAHAHA , I DUNNO WAT TO SAY NEXT NEEDLESS TO SAY IF IM THE SANEST LOL THEN WE ALL FUCKED!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> do you lot realise indica strains come from pakistan...you smoking paki bud! How does that make you feel?


long as it dont taste like curry and rotten goat im good


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

nothing like burning a bit of paki lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> nothing like burning a bit of paki lol


Lolololol spat all me drink over a nice clean window


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> nothing like burning a bit of paki lol


YH LOL wrapping paki in paper and setting alight!!! dreams awww yeh baby!


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

so nobody else willing to take me up on my offer?


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 14, 2012)

cheak my updates think youll like the bc in the bubbler


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> do you lot realise indica strains come from pakistan...you smoking paki bud! how does that make you feel?


Indica strains are not just from pakistan but some strains do originate there I've got no problem smoking. Paki black or any other weed from there but the fact remains that when you've got cars full of gutless little cunts running around with shooters the whole comunity is going to be tarred withe same brush its the same as Brits abroad 1 gets pisssed and starts a fight and we're all drunks that fight all the time


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 14, 2012)

Bought a 10 pack and got 12 lol, dunno if they fucked up or some cunt cant count but thank you very much anyway. I'll order another 10 pack and see what happens next time hahaha.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> so nobody else willing to take me up on my offer?


Offer? And what would that be? If it's anything sexual I'll give it a miss nothing to do with colour or creed just that your a fella well I think you are anyway


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 14, 2012)

someone tell me what all this down load shit is plx


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Haha is this u popping in looking for clones again or have u managed to get any yet


Nah not looking for clones just herd of it I didn't think it was clone only?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> someone tell me what all this down load shit is plx


think its all new ads cos riu is skint


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Offer? And what would that be? If it's anything sexual I'll give it a miss nothing to do with colour or creed just that your a fella well I think you are anyway


the offer is get to know a pakistani and god willing see a different side...one different to the pricks you guys are talking about...if all goes well you get some seeds


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

DubVitals said:


> Nah not looking for clones just herd of it I didn't think it was clone only?


u aint looking clones, silly me i thought u made a thread looking for cheese cuts. maybe not u then and here was me goina offer to send u some lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> the offer is get to know a pakistani and god willing see a different side...one different to the pricks you guys are talking about...if all goes well you get some seeds


ok. so maybe u aint that bad. ive seen a different side now! ill pm u my address for them seeds


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> ok. so maybe u aint that bad. ive seen a different side now! ill pm u my address for them seeds


lmao...funny guy...nothings that easy...not even the girls round these ends.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> lmao...funny guy...nothings that easy...not even the girls round these ends.


fuck u then. ive changed my mind now, ur the same as the fucking rest of them lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> the offer is get to know a pakistani and god willing see a different side...one different to the pricks you guys are talking about...if all goes well you get some seeds


I have Asian freinds well 1 or 2 anyway I don't dicriminate against anyony as I hate everyfucker equally I've been in some bad situations and it don't matter what colour the guy is by the side of is as long as he's swinging and knocking cunts out the same as me I'm happy lol


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 14, 2012)

There,s some real children on this thread. not been a member long but ive been totally ignored on this BS uk thread. you would think all the weed gettin grown everyone would lighten up. ive barred myself frm this thread.


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> fuck u then. ive changed my mind now, ur the same as the fucking rest of them lol


pmsl...im not, honest...i'll tell you what...send me your address, i'll bring the seeds down with the boys...we wont rob your grow


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2012)

what a nob-jockey stupid fucking asian/paki/indian/chav?!?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> pmsl...im not, honest...i'll tell you what...send me your address, i'll bring the seeds down with the boys...we wont rob your grow


lol, like to see u fuckin try m8. ud be out the door quicker than u came in. pakis tend to stay away from these parts for good fuckin reason


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 14, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> There,s some real children on this thread. not been a member long but ive been totally ignored on this BS uk thread. you would think all the weed gettin grown everyone would lighten up. ive barred myself frm this thread.


This thread is not the same as other threads don't expect much and you won't be dissapointed if you want advice check out other threads if you want a laugh and don't mind taking a bit of shit then we'll be here when you come back


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

i jest my friend, i jest


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

codexcannabis said:


> im with the paki lmao....half paki mate get it right....i guess that means that since im half white its ok for me to rip on all the drunk, piss-soaked, pea brained dole dossing, had a kid with a skank at the age of 13, ended up on jeremy kyle, tracksuit wearing, thieving little, pill popping, smackhead, bagrat white boys that seem to infest this thread


best post i seen in a while haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

Racism

There are people being repeatedly racist in the UK Growers thread...these are regular members and nothing is being said about it. Im hoping a mod will see this and take necessary action.

Recent thread started by our new found friend codexcannabis


----------



## codexcannabis (Jul 14, 2012)

yeh...and? racism is never right...in jest with frie ds is one thing...i can accept that...when its pointless hatred said with spite its not acceptable...ive said that repeatedly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> There,s some real children on this thread. not been a member long but ive been totally ignored on this BS uk thread. you would think all the weed gettin grown everyone would lighten up. ive barred myself frm this thread.


good yer a moron anyways



Mastergrow said:


> lol, like to see u fuckin try m8. ud be out the door quicker than u came in. pakis tend to stay away from these parts for good fuckin reason


yeh he'll have ten nija's waiting for ya!



codexcannabis said:


> yeh...and? racism is never right...in jest with frie ds is one thing...i can accept that...when its pointless hatred said with spite its not acceptable...ive said that repeatedly.


like i said on yer thread u ont liek it dont read it,,.,,simplez who the uk are ou anyways??


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

There's always some cunt comin into the uk thread tryin to fuck it over, nobody's askin u to come here, if u don't like it then fuck off


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

@ ic3 So did u order this new system then fuck face lol?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ ic3 So did u order this new system then fuck face lol?


in the end na lol the 1k we got went on carpets n shit so i order them 10 litre air pots instead and a parabolic reflector instead of me normal hood

mainley was the wife spending mney on the house liek crazy but i cant really moan lol what man would?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2012)

Bah, so pissed off. Back at my parents house now, first thing i did was p[lug my hifi in, subwoofer went pop and no longer turns on. Gotta try and find a repair shop or some such as i ent binning a £300 sub


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in the end na lol the 1k we got went on carpets n shit so i order them 10 litre air pots instead and a parabolic reflector instead of me normal hood
> 
> mainley was the wife spending mney on the house liek crazy but i cant really moan lol what man would?


Yeah can't complain m8, shit has to be done. The airpots should be good job too just a little more work


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bah, so pissed off. Back at my parents house now, first thing i did was p[lug my hifi in, subwoofer went pop and no longer turns on. Gotta try and find a repair shop or some such as i ent binning a £300 sub


lol will they let u do a grow then or wat?or do u get the feeling that ur walking on eggshells whole at ther house? do u still have the same bedroom with yer starwars posters and lego in the corner?



Mastergrow said:


> Yeah can't complain m8, shit has to be done. The airpots should be good job too just a little more work


yeh man should do orite i got 10 only use 8 so if anyone wants the spare 2 pots ther welcome il post em to ya


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2012)

No chance i'd put my parents at risk by getting a grow done. If i were caught my father would never be allowed to work again. This is their new house though, they've given me a self contained flat they setup on the top floor 

Got the screwdrivers out and have decided to play hifi repair man  shits not looking good, trying to find out where the damned fuses are located.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2012)

Right! I know where the fuses are but can't remove the fucking backplate as i am not the sizze of a field mouse. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck. Luckily there is an FAQ with regard to this exact thing and model on the manufacturers website but they simply state it'll be fuses they're located here, not how to then remove the fuckers. Give em a bell on my lunchbreak on monday me thinks. what a shitty way to be welcomed into my new home.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Right! I know where the fuses are but can't remove the fucking backplate as i am not the sizze of a field mouse. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck. Luckily there is an FAQ with regard to this exact thing and model on the manufacturers website but they simply state it'll be fuses they're located here, not how to then remove the fuckers. Give em a bell on my lunchbreak on monday me thinks. what a shitty way to be welcomed into my new home.


lol yeh i like the older amps an stuff good ole glass fuze! wrap in foil and yer done

wat self contained flat in a house?? u fukin toff!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2012)

Indeed, top floor is itls own flat  House is big enough. Gotta admit, when my dad doe something he does it with style 

This is just one bedroom in the house 


Fuck yeah 

this sub uses glass fuses as well, i just can't get to the fuckers!  It's literally a £2 repair and i do not have the tools to disconnect the driver wire and as such remove the back panel.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 14, 2012)

nice big room that. should fit u and ic3 well enough do a lil loves nest there hahah


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed, top floor is itls own flat  House is big enough. Gotta admit, when my dad doe something he does it with style
> 
> This is just one bedroom in the house
> 
> ...


If that's just a room there's gotta be somewhere in ur small flat for just a small grow...no?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> If that's just a room there's gotta be somewhere in ur small flat for just a small grow...no?


Not my room, i've jut the top floor flat. Again. But as i say, if i were to be caught growing, my father would never work again in his field of expertise. I'm not a jackass, i have respect for my parents. My old flat was different, i had a contract, they had legal protection against me getting busted, if i get busted in this house he's fucked. No thanks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Not my room, i've jut the top floor flat. Again. But as i say, if i were to be caught growing, my father would never work again in his field of expertise. I'm not a jackass, i have respect for my parents. My old flat was different, i had a contract, they had legal protection against me getting busted, if i get busted in this house he's fucked. No thanks.



I grew in mothers an fathers house for a good while, there pretty much respected people, own a few businesses and stuff but that made the fear off getting caught less worrying, I respect them but I sorta knew the chances of getting caught were very slim, if none


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2012)

My parents are about respected as they come, mum being a vicar, dad being well known by pretty much every law firm in the world it seems, while it minimizes the risk, should the police come knocking, he would never practice alw again. And you know what? Wasn't me that paid for the cars MOT, wasn't me who paid for this cooking course, i think his ability to help me out where i need it far surpasses a need for a smoke. I'll go without ta


----------



## gaztoth (Jul 15, 2012)

hows the grows then cuts soon boys


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> u aint looking clones, silly me i thought u made a thread looking for cheese cuts. maybe not u then and here was me goina offer to send u some lol


I ment the cherry ak47 lol, still after cheese cuts tho


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/545660-youtube-safe-browsing-flash.html


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 15, 2012)

CoibiaNipVada said:


> signature woodcrafters.PURE offers a variety of seats like sofas thatigreenspot pure sustainable furnitures by ami mckay 6 Jun 2012 .You ve cleared out all the clutter! But what do you do with all of the open space? A living room can feel bland and too open without the proper airemodeling 1745modern living room design ideas Collection of recommend articles and news on modern living room design ideas 2011 in nigeria, including etc.houseandhome designvibrant living room design HH associate style editor Michael Penney spray painted these lamps glossy red and reupholstered the vintage chairs.Cool Kids And Teen Room Design Ideas From Asdara Company 2.45 modern glamorous living room design ideas 2?.space Find practical and real examples of airplanes and jets kids room design ideas to help plan your child s room.The largest collection of interior design and decorating ideas on the Internet, including kitchens and houzz photosliving roomtampa Living Room.sunnysblog. office furniture boardroomgillies furniture complaintscrescent furniturestainless steel kitchen sink single bowlbean bag chair storefurniture stores in san antoniotxFurniture craft internationaldispatch chairscar in interior styling ukcounty kitchen orange soupfurniture appliance superstorehome interior painting walllucasian chair of mathematics at cambridgefloor graphic kitchen plan sink viewModular conference tablesfurniture kid sizeshower stool and chairoracle system tablespacemaster bedroom and colorbedroom furniture oak pineOffice furniture boardroommattresses for bed soresaugusta wicker chairfrank gehry cardboard furniturediscount wallpaper borders


Wtf is this crap


----------



## dura72 (Jul 15, 2012)

well took a couple of valium on friday after a coke and booze session.....turns out ive taken the full strip.....just woke up 31 hours later. and still feel a bit goofy.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well took a couple of valium on friday after a coke and booze session.....turns out ive taken the full strip.....just woke up 31 hours later. and still feel a bit goofy.


haha valium is bad shit. i cant remember a month of my life when i was taking a shit load of them. i just got a credit card bill for £1250 lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont tend to take them other than for a come down after a heavy coke session and evn then i only usually take 2 or 3 . a took 10 this time and totally wiped out....checked the mobile phone ( as we all do after a serious black out session) and discovered i'd tried to fone damn near every coke dealer in the area at about 5am , so think i better call them all and apologise !! last time i got really wasted on them was when i wrote the car off and got busted as a result....since then ive tried to stay away from them.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like Garcia's old man was right when he said he had "never seen a Pakistani that could fight" then his boy knocked Kahn out in the 4th i can't see Kahn getting anywhere near Mayweather now i bet he feels a right twat after all the talking shit lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Looks like Garcia's old man was right when he said he had "never seen a Pakistani that could fight" then his boy knocked Kahn out in the 4th i can't see Kahn getting anywhere near Mayweather now i bet he feels a right twat after all the talking shit lol


proves an old point ive been making to a mate of mine, i mean khan has all the skills needed to b a top class champ but hes got one weak chin man.
train all u want but some peeps r made for fighting others have to train hard to fail stil


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 15, 2012)

and khan vs mayweather was never gunna b a contest. haha even one handed mayweather wood abuse that boy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 15, 2012)

Had garcia 3rd round fuckin gutted lol knew he'd get beat tho said it all a long, been sayin kell brook would beat him an now i no he will an they reckon a fight between them to could be on the cards sooner now so im buzzin defo goin to that no matter where it is just hope brook smashers him


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> proves an old point ive been making to a mate of mine, i mean khan has all the skills needed to b a top class champ but hes got one weak chin man.
> train all u want but some peeps r made for fighting others have to train hard to fail stil


I told him that on twitter this morning (if he read it) he's got all the skills that can be taught but lacking in the things that you can't teach a good solid chin and yes I to think specail K would do him big time


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Had garcia 3rd round fuckin gutted lol knew he'd get beat tho said it all a long, been sayin kell brook would beat him an now i no he will an they reckon a fight between them to could be on the cards sooner now so im buzzin defo goin to that no matter where it is just hope brook smashers him


yeah i bet kelly brooke could have him to lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2012)

stage 5 hangover today. i can't do 3 days on the wreck anymore. i'm hurting bad.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2012)

good morning Uk! say TTT did you see the BR X ROm pix i posted for you ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2012)

I ent seen owt doc, at least don't think so. Only got the internet back yesterday because of stupid 02 being dumb as fuck. Well of course they are dumb as fuck, that's why they work in a call centre... 

So do link me to em 

My grow plans are poopied up. friend was too lazy to get out of bed when i knocked on his door so i decided fuck him, he'll just have to buy his own gear and do his own learning, i gave him the offer and he was too lazy to be pro-active so oh well, i can focus on finding my own flat now  

Course starts tomorrow morning, according to folk, the course is generally full of pretty 20-30yr old girls  What silly timing to go and get myself a gf lol. I'll just do as normally do though and not say a thin about my private life and just be the dark mysterious stranger  I like confusing people


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I ent seen owt doc, at least don't think so. Only got the internet back yesterday because of stupid 02 being dumb as fuck. Well of course they are dumb as fuck, that's why they work in a call centre...
> 
> So do link me to em
> 
> ...


HI TIPSY!
its so nice to finally catch you mate. Yeah that lazy mate of yours is a FOOL! what a very kind gesture for to help him with a garden! That was very nice of you, your a great friend. Great neww about getting your own place and starting classes. I wish you well with all your future endevours. Why is it bad timing to get a girlfriend, maybe you can study with her, it could be a lot of fun. Make sure she smokes the ganga though, you want a girl that appreciates ALL of your talents and isnt going to be some kind of uptight opressor.lol..haha, you make me laugh tipsy thinkin of you in class sketching pot leafs and big ole buds on your notebooks. 
I have know real way to get you my emai cuz my pm priveleges have been taken away here. 
Can you please register at bubblponics.com and drop my a pm over there. Im DAT in the journal section. That way it will be easier to stay in touch with you. In the mean time I will post the pictures for you again. 
xox Amber


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI TIPSY!
> its so nice to finally catch you mate. Yeah that lazy mate of yours is a FOOL! what a very kind gesture for to help him with a garden! That was very nice of you, your a great friend. Great neww about getting your own place and starting classes. I wish you well with all your future endevours. Why is it bad timing to get a girlfriend, maybe you can study with her, it could be a lot of fun. Make sure she smokes the ganga though, you want a girl that appreciates ALL of your talents and isnt going to be some kind of uptight opressor.lol..haha, you make me laugh tipsy thinkin of you in class sketching pot leafs and big ole buds on your notebooks.
> I have know real way to get you my emai cuz my pm priveleges have been taken away here.
> Can you please register at bubblponics.com and drop my a pm over there. Im DAT in the journal section. That way it will be easier to stay in touch with you. In the mean time I will post the pictures for you again.
> xox Amber


I'll try and remember to get onto that site at some point. 

He is indeed a fool but hey, i know that he'd have just wanted me to do the growing anyway, i was just being tempted by the notion of free rent  Today was the final moveout from my current flat which was a bit sad as have been there near 4 years, so back with my parents for a month while i take this cheffy course, and then come middle of august it's job and house hunting. Girlfriend is in Trinidad at present and won't be back till around the same time my course finishes so in a way the timing is all rather convenient. She's a well known member of this forum, she enjoys getting high more than i do


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry TTT, im not uploading here anymore.when i tried to post about 7 pix for you I was issued a warning pop up telling me that something i did was a violation and that i am being watched.. im so tired of riu's bs . yeah so i got loads of images of the br x rom on bubbleponics . take care sweetie!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL doc help if u type ur site url properly lol selled itw rong menne be http://bubbleponics.com sso i hear kahn got knocked the fuck out in round 3? serves him rite the paki prik!" fuking hate him lol and have u seen the dads teeth? to much dog curry ther me think..lol so wats veryone upto this fine suicidle sunday? me im stuk at the pc doing fucking films! deadlines man they suk


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 15, 2012)

Fuckin head wobblin is no jokes this san miguel does a number on u wen drinkin more than 10 haha shit were are me kids??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin head wobblin is no jokes this san miguel does a number on u wen drinkin more than 10 haha shit were are me kids??


pussy....................lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL doc help if u type ur site url properly lol selled itw rong menne be http://bubbleponics.com sso i hear kahn got knocked the fuck out in round 3? serves him rite the paki prik!" fuking hate him lol and have u seen the dads teeth? to much dog curry ther me think..lol so wats veryone upto this fine suicidle sunday? me im stuk at the pc doing fucking films! deadlines man they suk


lol, yeah right ICM4L3, thanks for the help. sorry i stepped away for a while to go work out at the gym. its a really beautiful day here in Arizona, so im going to head up to the mountains to get high and play on the Hoodoo rock formations. I will blaze one up for my UK freinds! love you guys.

TIptoper.. i got the pix up over there for you now mate. 

have an awesome evening everyone.!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2012)

LMAO. Well fuck that bubbleponics forum. I've already been banned permanently after a whopping 3 posts. Me thinks that someone didn't like what i said about american MMJ being a complete sham. Lol, and people have the cheek to say that this forum is naff


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha. I created acount asking why I was banned and I got banned. Start well away from that place, appears to be run by a bunch of ever so slightly sensitive cents lol. Seems noone really knows about that forum for a reason  dont bother wasting your time. Sorry Doc, ill try and keep in touch somehow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2012)

the patters up to the usual standard in here i see


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2012)

what the fuck is that shit aw about?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha. I created acount asking why I was banned and I got banned. Start well away from that place, appears to be run by a bunch of ever so slightly sensitive cents lol. Seems noone really knows about that forum for a reason  dont bother wasting your time. Sorry Doc, ill try and keep in touch somehow.



did those beans arrive mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

so wtf y lot not saying much?.. to the extent the threads getting spammed? lol

AND WTF no offers to pop over n do me plastering,,well u complete set of bastards


----------



## dura72 (Jul 16, 2012)

im a painter and decorator....i dont do plastering just gettin plastered .


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

beardsptslh said:


> xkvavn http://www.thomassabojewelleryuk.com tolh thomas sabo jewellery uk cslqui


dont nodody want to buy your shit u muggy uphill farmer


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 16, 2012)

this thread is dead. i had to chop 1 of those blue cheese down cos it turned hermie and 1 of the others has a few male parts coming but it wasnt as bad as the other one. ive chopped them off and started giving it rippen to speed it up so i can chop that sooner


----------



## unlucky (Jul 16, 2012)

&#8203;thc bomb down,3days chop chop snip snip............its so dam nice to be out the room 4sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;thc bomb down,3days chop chop snip snip............its so dam nice to be out the room 4sure



so wat happened wen u peairced ther stems?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 16, 2012)

F A B said:


> dont nodody want to buy your shit u muggy uphill farmer



uphill muggy shitter farmer lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> this thread is dead. i had to chop 1 of those blue cheese down cos it turned hermie and 1 of the others has a few male parts coming but it wasnt as bad as the other one. ive chopped them off and started giving it rippen to speed it up so i can chop that sooner


lol that suks ass matey...but ive smoked sum good shit that had seeds!

lol and unlucky likes ur post the heartless bitch ther needs to be a unlike button for that inda shit hahaha


anyone elsegettin sum bullshit captacha after typing MAKE SURE U PPUT A PLEASENT MESSAGE IN THER FOR WEBSITE OWNER

i put it should be disbaled for known active members or how about fater so many points it dnot get triggered! duh


----------



## unlucky (Jul 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so wat happened wen u peairced ther stems?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> don't you keep up with the times mr lol i never did it in the end as i was thinking my plants was going to seed but there lush...like very lush...hhmmm &#8203;big time lush


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > so wat happened wen u peairced ther stems?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

i got it when replying to a pm, said I had put something in the message that the firewall caought and therefore I had to put a code in to make sire i wasn't a fukkin robot.....felt like a robot doing it though!


IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone elsegettin sum bullshit captacha after typing MAKE SURE U PPUT A PLEASENT MESSAGE IN THER FOR WEBSITE OWNER
> 
> i put it should be disbaled for known active members or how about fater so many points it dnot get triggered! duh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

DST said:


> i got it when replying to a pm, said I had put something in the message that the firewall caought and therefore I had to put a code in to make sire i wasn't a fukkin robot.....felt like a robot doing it though!


yeh they need to disable it for members with 500+ posts or sum shit coz that is fucking bobbins mate


----------



## unlucky (Jul 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unlucky said:
> 
> 
> > may be a silly question but any chance of sum pics? id day porn but ul only send a pic of yer tits
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2012)

it's like an itch you cannot reach, RIU

I try to ignore the irritability of it all......


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol that suks ass matey...but ive smoked sum good shit that had seeds!
> 
> lol and unlucky likes ur post the heartless bitch ther needs to be a unlike button for that inda shit hahaha
> 
> ...


cheers mate. i quick dried it and tried smoking it. 5 weeks into flowering wasnt long enough lol. its fucking shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i quick dried it and tried smoking it. 5 weeks into flowering wasnt long enough lol. its fucking shit


ohh was it only halfway thru? shit ther would have been practicly nowt then  wounded fella did it hermie or did u miss a male or not clean yer room properly after a male last grow?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry, dura, beans arrived safe and sou/nd, cheers for doing that for me 

Just bak from my course, it's going to be 14 hour days for the next 4 weeks. Cooked up some racks of lamb for dinner though which was good  I had thought i'd be a youngun, turns out i'm the oldest by many years and they're all just spanking hot 8yr old prep school girls  Ding Ding! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sorry, dura, beans arrived safe and sou/nd, cheers for doing that for me
> 
> Just bak from my course, it's going to be 14 hour days for the next 4 weeks. Cooked up some racks of lamb for dinner though which was good  I had thought i'd be a youngun, turns out i'm the oldest by many years and they're all just spanking hot 8yr old prep school girls  Ding Ding! lol


lmao u old letch


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh was it only halfway thru? shit ther would have been practicly nowt then  wounded fella did it hermie or did u miss a male or not clean yer room properly after a male last grow?


it was a full on hermie mate. its a new tent and as far as i know the conditions are near perfect. ive been in there twice to check for light leaks and there are none. out of the 5 strains i have in there only the barneys farm blue cheese have turned. i got a 5 pack of fem seeds, all germed. when i put them on 12/12 2 turned out to be males and 1 had calyx and hairs but had 3 sets of male parts. i cut them off and it went ok for 3 weeks but then i got worse. now another 1 has started to turn. so far it only 1 of the 5 thats still looking good


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao u old letch


Nothing wrong with looking lol. And hey, my gf is only 19. And hey, can't blame a man, not when bottle after bottle fo wine is dissapearing at dinner and the wine tasting, it all rather spiralled into debauchery, one girl who is plain nuts was making up for her lack of looks and charm by turning absolutely everything into sexual innuendos lol teenagers will be teenagers, not gonna see me complaining 

Was stationed next to an amerian girl who has flown over from Michigan just to do the course, she's great fun although it's amusing watching her trying to fathom our measuring systems  "you mean a tablespoon is measured with an actual spoon? How do you do that aurately??"


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 16, 2012)

Tip top whos your bird again? remember you sayin sumut other day, hows the fuck does don know her? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunno if or how Don knows, who knows, loose lips sink ships and all that guffaw, i do tend to drink lol. My gf goes by the name of Kuroi.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2012)

well thats mad i always thought TTT was a gay


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck knows must of dreamed it mate..... how the fuck you pulled it off then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

only know the lass through RIU lad. funny you mention the yanks not knowing how to measure their recipe's are measured in cups ffs

i'm still done in from the stag do on fri/sat/sun. wasn't at work yesteray. think i need rehab.


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2012)

Whats up lads back from bulgeria , Wont be going there again BORING ! LOL


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2012)

Bloody hell where is everybody lol ?


----------



## F A B (Jul 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Bloody hell where is everybody lol ?


smoke break


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck knows must of dreamed it mate..... how the fuck you pulled it off then?


Through a curious series of events  Spoken with her for a few years, and one day i got a text saying she was stranded and annoyed, and just happened to be stranded in my city, without knowing that i lived there, so i p[layed knight in shining armour and offered her a bed until she could sort out her travel and it all went from there. It is all good 

I ent gonna be on much for a while, a month of 14 hour days is gonna rather flatten me i fear, but god is it fun  I cooked everyone chicken breasts stuffed with taleggio and sage wrapped in parma with a dill and creme fraiche sauce and courgette fritters with tomato chutney, went down a storm  Although freake myself out, turns out that when you throw half a bottle of white wine onto a searing hot pan to deglaze it you rather create what one might describe as a monumental fireball


----------



## unlucky (Jul 17, 2012)

was in a house full of livers/blues in sheffield today......there lush and got me thinking


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> was in a house full of livers/blues in sheffield today......there lush and got me thinking



What? that you'd like to learn to grow?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 17, 2012)

&#8203;lol i might be thinking about it


----------



## delvite (Jul 18, 2012)

mornin uk, id like to dedicate a bong to sunshine we have today  wake n bake = barneys farm lsd, hows the rest of the uk?


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll dedicate some DOG to the sunshine (not got any sun here though)


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2012)

no sunshine here either, looking nice dst.

smoking a exo mixed with pyscho n exo scissor hash not the one for 8.23am lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

got enough there lad!? haha 

NOICE


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll let you know when I have finished chopping.....lol.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

morning helmet polishers.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

afternoon then helmet polishers.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

As if this grow wasn't going badly enough my sour diesel has thrown out some boy bits which i have now ripped off, i can't wait to chop the fuckers down start again


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As if this grow wasn't going badly enough my sour diesel has thrown out some boy bits which i have now ripped off, i can't wait to chop the fuckers down start again


it worthwhile investing in Dutch Master Reverse, its cured a load of hermies for myself and my mates. u need to buy a stuff to go with it called Penetrator, all in all about 30quid, its a cure and preventative....well worth the cash mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

hows your new lot comin along dura?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> it worthwhile investing in Dutch Master Reverse, its cured a load of hermies for myself and my mates. u need to buy a stuff to go with it called Penetrator, all in all about 30quid, its a cure and preventative....well worth the cash mate



Only 3 weeks left on her if she gets any worse i'll just cut the cunt up but i might get some of that for when i grow the rest of the seeds out


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2012)

What's up with the uk thread, first it kept directing me to O2 fucking website and now it won't let me get to the last page, this sites fucked


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

You are on the last page lad???? But I agree, the site is a pain at the moment.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2012)

When I wrote that I was on page 5047, the last page was 5048! It still doesn't let me see page 5048, wtf! I'm sure I didn't miss much


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

well I am page 1263, and I can assure you it's really quite boring!!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When I wrote that I was on page 5047, the last page was 5048! It still doesn't let me see page 5048, wtf! I'm sure I didn't miss much


i get that problem sone times with fire fox. i got to use internet explorer to see it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 18, 2012)

Neva been1 for these greedy horse pubs but boy the food is great and plenty of lager is a treat  wots every1 up2 today??


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows your new lot comin along dura?


. doin well don, last time i checkedwas monday and i gave thema full feed and water...there 18 days into flower but tbh the lood further on than that, it was clones so the time lines can get a bit iffy as you know, the flowers are all out, there a bit stretched but im pretty happy. my other lot are slowly cuming on, 3 outta the four clones are growing well, the others tiny and hasnt moved for two weeks but its still green and its not takin up any needed space, the qq bean is doing well too, nice leaf formation, im just prayin its a bitch. im off to a festival tomorrow so i'll be re-potting them when i come bcak and have a wee look at the root ball. the main plants are in soil but the clones and qq are in coco, its my first shot at coir so im lookin forward to a new learning experience...seems simple enuff. wot bout yourself what you at just now....btw all my plants are blue widow.........super fast finisher.. chopable in 6 weeks although the extra week doesnt do any harm( although that time scale is based on previous DWC grows)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 18, 2012)

pint or not??? That the question!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 18, 2012)

View attachment 2259197

pint or not??? That the question!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2012)

aye i mind you saying it wasn't in your gaff. sounds like they're doing just fine. 6 weeks is fuckin fast man. auto's don't finish that fast haha

hope you get a lassie out of the QQ, giz a shout if not  

wicker man this weekend eh, so we'll see you in 6 weeks  not heard owt off billy since T in the park. guessing he's been fuckin AWOL 

have a good one man


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2012)

I left my bluewidows 9-10 weeks, there's no way I could ave cut at 6. They were in a scrogg tho and thru out a few manners and seeds which maybe made tthem take that bit longer. I've noticed when I scrogg using the wilma system they always tend to take a bit longer than normal


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I left my bluewidows 9-10 weeks, there's no way I could ave cut at 6. They were in a scrogg tho and thru out a few manners and seeds which maybe made tthem take that bit longer. I've noticed when I scrogg using the wilma system they always tend to take a bit longer than normal


i mite just be a freak pheno, they've all be clones from the one freebie seed, not complaining though.......cheers don i'll probably be out ma nut for bloody yonks.....sillybilly decided to stay off fora wee while ,sum crap happened so he shifted under the radar fora bit.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 18, 2012)

can a plant put out a shit load of seed without being pollenated? i got a hermie of the far end that ive taken the few pods off that came on it but a plant over the other end of the tent looked different to the others. i cut open 1 of the calyx and it had a seed in it. none of the plants around the hermie have shown signs of seed and i cant find any male parts on the one with seeds


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> can a plant put out a shit load of seed without being pollenated? i got a hermie of the far end that ive taken the few pods off that came on it but a plant over the other end of the tent looked different to the others. i cut open 1 of the calyx and it had a seed in it. none of the plants around the hermie have shown signs of seed and i cant find any male parts on the one with seeds


the definition of a hermie is an unpollenated plant, it just happens its sum sort of natural occurence, sort of self induced partial sex change to keep the species going. but it may only happen in certain places on the plant but once the balls have matured they can pollenate the rest of the plant(s). gimme second and i'll see if i can find an link i had explaining it all.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 18, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 18, 2012)

cheers for the link mate. im thinking this is just producing unpollenated seed. ive checked the whole plant and theres no male parts. if it was giving off pollen the plants touching it would have seed but they dont. ive had nothing but bad luck with this grow. i think i might start giving them all rippen and chop them down at 7 weeks


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 18, 2012)

alright fags , not been about for a while , how y'all doing


----------



## unlucky (Jul 18, 2012)

we all good its the uk lol ............


----------



## unlucky (Jul 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Only 3 weeks left on her if she gets any worse i'll just cut the cunt up but i might get some of that for when i grow the rest of the seeds out



&#8203;its fucking gutting. down to the last 3weeks you might be ok


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

he's alive, got a mail off him the other day.....moaning like a good Scotsman should.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i mind you saying it wasn't in your gaff. sounds like they're doing just fine. 6 weeks is fuckin fast man. auto's don't finish that fast haha
> 
> hope you get a lassie out of the QQ, giz a shout if not
> 
> ...


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

mornin fkrs  which 1 of you high, hairy, no-good stoners stole my sun  ahhhhhhh 2 weeks to go, 2 weeks to go......................................


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

Me, I squashed it into a bottle and have it hanging in my cab!!!!


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Me, I squashed it into a bottle and have it hanging in my cab!!!!


 a thought it was one of you all that was left was a pakt bong with a note sayin cheers lol  just about to upload some sc pics up in a mo


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

this is the lady ive been spendin my time with, lookin soooooo goooooood!!!!​


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely stuff Del!!!


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Lovely stuff Del!!!


 thanx man i do try  ur dog looks lvly hangin cant wait to get this in the dry space then im goin 12/12 all the way


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

whats bangin out the speakers?????
[video=youtube;vjIwmJMqrco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjIwmJMqrco[/video]
oh my goodness.........................these buds are so hard


----------



## bobhopetoo (Jul 19, 2012)

anyone on this thread know the right uk mix of products for heisenbergs tea , i,ve got a slime problem


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;its fucking gutting. down to the last 3weeks you might be ok



I found more bollocks on some others so i've turned 1 light off now to calm the temps down it's only a bonus grow before i move anyway so whatever i get i get


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

bobhopetoo said:


> anyone on this thread know the right uk mix of products for heisenbergs tea , i,ve got a slime problem


 sorry m8 aint had the prob yet im sure he will be on at some point try messaging him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

man i saw black eyed peas in 2000 at a festival pre switch of the lass singing. apparently she was moving major toot!? 

[video=youtube_share;y0HqsIr6itk]http://youtu.be/y0HqsIr6itk[/video]

much as the band sold out seeing the two gadgies rapping and breaking at the same time was mental.

double points for recognising the instrumental @ 2:47 and who sampled it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

also saw the godfather of beatboxing 

[video=youtube_share;IyQju7UjoNM]http://youtu.be/IyQju7UjoNM[/video]

the beat and the chorus at the saaaaame time lmao


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i saw black eyed peas in 2000 at a festival pre switch of the lass singing. apparently she was moving major toot!?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;y0HqsIr6itk]http://youtu.be/y0HqsIr6itk[/video]
> 
> ...


would that be "fallin up" m8?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

nee cigar

[video=youtube_share;XVgym7aoOtI]http://youtu.be/XVgym7aoOtI[/video]

fallin up is quality tho


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nee cigar
> 
> [video=youtube_share;XVgym7aoOtI]http://youtu.be/XVgym7aoOtI[/video]
> 
> fallin up is quality tho


"*Joints & Jam" is the debut single by American hip hop group Black Eyed Peas, taken from their debut studio album, Behind the Front. The song features the vocals of Kim Hill. The song is featured in the Bulworth soundtrack. A remix of this song, entitled "That's the Joint", appears on the group's fifth studio album, The E.N.D. The song samples "Love Till The End Of Time" by Paulinho da Costa and Hill sings a reworking of Frankie Valli's "Grease"...............................now wheres that cigar lol *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

fackin ell. hahahah you get a goldfish in a bag from the hoppings AND a cigar


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fackin ell. hahahah you get a goldfish in a bag from the hoppings AND a cigar


thanking you lol is that on this year m8 a heard it was called off due to weather and unstable ground


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

aye man the pikeys hung about for a bit then realised the moor was just a big bog and fucked off. it was when we had the hundred year flood carry on a few weeks back. 3 supercell storms in an hour. cars floating on the coast Rd and underwater in st james car park.


----------



## delvite (Jul 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man the pikeys hung about for a bit then realised the moor was just a big bog and fucked off. it was when we had the hundred year flood carry on a few weeks back. 3 supercell storms in an hour. cars floating on the coast Rd and underwater in st james car park.


 lol pikeys cant swim but geordies can lmao


----------



## unlucky (Jul 19, 2012)

pay day............... hols i do be thinking , its not a bad old life...what joys.....


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> pay day............... hols i do be thinking , its not a bad old life...what joys.....



Where we off to then love?


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 19, 2012)

A wet weekend in wales? caravan style lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 19, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> A wet weekend in wales? caravan style lol



Elvis week in hiya butt bay with any luck


----------



## unlucky (Jul 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Where we off to then love?


&#8203;im thinking 2weeks in the maldives might be nice


----------



## unlucky (Jul 19, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> A wet weekend in wales? caravan style lol



lol ive had many a wet weekend in caravans and tents, no im in need of the sun


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

More wet uncured bud hits the streets then eh! lol. Happy holidays.


unlucky said:


> pay day............... hols i do be thinking , its not a bad old life...what joys.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

This is England 2012...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im thinking 2weeks in the maldives might be nice


what off 4 plants with peirced stems?? shit dident u do wel,,now u just need to get sum samples in the post!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

delvite said:


> "*joints & jam" is the debut single by american hip hop group black eyed peas, taken from their debut studio album, behind the front. The song features the vocals of kim hill. The song is featured in the bulworth soundtrack. A remix of this song, entitled "that's the joint", appears on the group's fifth studio album, the e.n.d. the song samples "love till the end of time" by paulinho da costa and hill sings a reworking of frankie valli's "grease"...............................now wheres that cigar lol *


spamtastic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what off 4 plants with peirced stems?? shit dident u do wel,,now u just need to get sum samples in the post!



Your always banging on about pierced stems have you tried it? do you know if it works?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Your always banging on about pierced stems have you tried it? do you know if it works?


nope sounds like merda to me


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nope sounds like merda to me



How can you comment on something that you don't know about then? i have read into splitting the stems the idea is that you split the stems to stress the plant to create more resin whether it works or not i can't say as i haven't tried it that's why i keep an open mind on it


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Elvis week in hiya butt bay with any luck


i always thought it was ''alright butt bay'' lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> i always thought it was ''alright butt bay'' lol



Or packa mack bay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As if this grow wasn't going badly enough my sour diesel has thrown out some boy bits which i have now ripped off, i can't wait to chop the fuckers down start again


so how many is that now whats turned on ya? fucking shitty genetics or what?



3eyes said:


> How can you comment on something that you don't know about then? i have read into splitting the stems the idea is that you split the stems to stress the plant to create more resin whether it works or not i can't say as i haven't tried it that's why i keep an open mind on it


she wa stalking peicrcing not splitting according to the oxford dictionary ther diffrent things BUT you are a welsh so maybe not  hahaha ive had a scoot around and not red anything good about it and even tho the nets full of yes and no's thers deffo an abundance of FUCK NO! threads about lmao and i dont think she did it in the end anyways or her big bud would have ended up not so big bud as in small bud! llol

well fucking missed the posties ffs parantly th wife never heard him knoking so gotta wait til tomorrow for my parcel! WOUNDED BRUV! lol u know im up and out to depot in morning,

and fuk me 4eyes i aint been online for 3 days been decorating and u jump on my 1st post ya welsh sheep shaggin fucker ya! hahaha

its all gravy m8


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

The hermies are more from heat stress amongst other things if it was just the sour D i would think it's the genetics but the royal cheese has a few male flowers to so heat and the stress i've put them under i'm thinking i'll no more the next grow when i put more in and piercing/splitting making holes in the stem with a knife all the same to me bruv lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The hermies are more from heat stress amongst other things if it was just the sour D i would think it's the genetics but the royal cheese has a few male flowers to so heat and the stress i've put them under i'm thinking i'll no more the next grow when i put more in and piercing/splitting making holes in the stem with a knife all the same to me bruv lol


lol slitting is like wn u got a 18yr old virgin on yer widger peisrcing is putting a whole THRU no splitting the camber you know!!LOL


so u got heat issues in your space? fuk man ive heard sum stories about heat issues but other than me veg box wen i had that in grow room wat got rather warmi been kinda lucky with just 1 extractor mounted in the celing my shits the perfect temp/

u sure u got no pollen left ther from a previous grow or sum shit?? seems strange that both strains suffered same shit with same conditions i mean did u not know u had heat issues o just tried to wing it or wat? fuk before i put a extractor in my room i walked in and felt like id been smacked in the face with a hot wall of air?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

You can't split something without piercing or making a hole in it so yeah same thing lol

There's no pollen left from any previous grows and if there was it wouldn't be viable so heat and my vegging skills i'm putting it down to, the plants have been stressed to fuck by me as i haven't had the time that i would normally take to get them done.
Under normal circumstances it would take me about 8 weeks to veg them to 18" after constantly flushing and fucking them up this time it took 4 weeks so i've got next to fuck all side branching then i potted them up and switched to flower the same weekend so all of that hasn't helped at all.
I was going to throw them out when i had notice on the house but kept them so whatever i get will be a bonus


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> How can you comment on something that you don't know about then? i have read into splitting the stems the idea is that you split the stems to stress the plant to create more resin whether it works or not i can't say as i haven't tried it that's why i keep an open mind on it


you got to stress with light to increase resin putting stress on the plant by putting holes into it aint gonna increase anything but seed content and a good way to give your plant an infection


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

seriously guys, the things you're talking about are down to genetics. no putting nails through your plant or light leeks in your tent are going to cause hermies or increased resin production. 

if you want to muck about with the levels of different terpines and the thc make up it's down to feed and light. ie more MH or UV-b in the light spectrum will give you a different high in the end product as it'll have different levels of thc tha cbd etc

not trying to be a bobby big bollocks it's fact.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you want to muck about with the levels of different terpines and the thc make up it's down to feed and light. ie more MH or UV-b in the light spectrum will give you a different high in the end product as it'll have different levels of thc tha cbd etc
> 
> not trying to be a bobby big bollocks it's fact.


thats what i said, copying me with better wording lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

hadn't seen your post 00ashoo but aye what you said lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 20, 2012)

sweet !!
basically if you want better qualitly either get better genetics or get a plasma , metal halide, uva/uvb lighting
AND
grow healthy plants its pretty simple peeps
dont go all american on us and try makeing shit more complicated then needs be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

hahahah me american lmao i'm geordie about the farthest you'll get from yank. 

was just trying to be helpful, i'll keep it to 1 syllable...... fuck already broken that one.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously guys, the things you're talking about are down to genetics. no putting nails through your plant or light leeks in your tent are going to cause hermies or increased resin production.
> 
> if you want to muck about with the levels of different terpines and the thc make up it's down to feed and light. ie more MH or UV-b in the light spectrum will give you a different high in the end product as it'll have different levels of thc tha cbd etc
> 
> not trying to be a bobby big bollocks it's fact.



its all about the clone-onlys good reason they been around 20+ yrs lol but agreed don down to genetics, ive seen all the stem piercing bullshit same as ive even read people given the plant the pill i.e womens birth control? giving ya plant 48hr darkness at the end the list gos on but end of day if you got good genetics, enough light and decent temps then ya carnt grow wrong.

people complicate shit too much it really aint that hard fuktards to grow good weed, get good yields all without ever piercing stems or any of that shite.......

oh yeah almost 4got this new season of true blood is worth a watch 1 of the best seasons, also bout to start on weeds season 8 thats not long out, done well ol weeds to last sooooo long pretty much with the same cast still.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

i was thinking of getting some of those reptiglow uvb bulb from ebay but i need to get some tidy genetics on the go first lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2012)

hint hint eh 

now that's a new one, giving your plants the pill  effective against pollination hmmmm that's like fucking a brid when she's on the blob and thinking it'll be fine she cant get preggers. 

i'm going home to piss on my plants, i heard it's good ph up  or was that lemon juice. maybe i should wait till the morning sugar puff piss for max ppm. i'm gonna go start a thread. 

i have the rep to back my bollocks. i need to get out of here i think i've started trolling myself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

lol yeh ive heard of the pissing on yer plnts one lol

me? shit my enviroment is perfect for the plants i grow i dont need to fuk about with em shit if i had autowater system i wouldnt even go up ther to chek em more than once a week ,

so its rite yeh..propperlight.nutes and enviroment u dont ened to be fucking with your shit#
clone onlys for me now ive got shit boxed off


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 20, 2012)

guess you didnt see the thread on feeding them breast milk thats where the real growers at !! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> guess you didnt see the thread on feeding them breast milk thats where the real growers at !! lol


that must be a section of the usa growsers thread no?? sound like summet FAB would do


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hint hint eh


no hinting mate. i got a psycho that my mates vegging up for me to have cuttings on the next run. and im hoping to find a white russian keeper out of 2 or 3 packs of seeds.
ive had nothing but trouble with this run. 2 blue cheese and 1 white widow hermied on me. 2 of the 5 blue cheese fem seeds turned out to be full on males too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> no hinting mate. i got a psycho that my mates vegging up for me to have cuttings on the next run. and im hoping to find a white russian keeper out of 2 or 3 packs of seeds.
> ive had nothing but trouble with this run. 2 blue cheese and 1 white widow hermied on me. 2 of the 5 blue cheese fem seeds turned out to be full on males too


seems everyones beenhaving problems recently,,,hence why im staynig away from any sort of beans at the moment fuk that its about the money and percy, and these seed shitaint cuttin it at all ther a pain im syicing to me clone onlys now tried and tested


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> seems everyones beenhaving problems recently,,,hence why im staynig away from any sort of beans at the moment fuk that its about the money and percy, and these seed shitaint cuttin it at all ther a pain im syicing to me clone onlys now tried and tested


i know mate, its all im seeing now is people having trouble. my first 2 grows went without a problem. now ive upgraded my kit and got a better environment the shit starts lol. hopfully the white russian should be ok, ill probably get regs cos of the talk of trouble with fem seeds going hermie


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jul 20, 2012)

CannaBlisss


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2012)

Happy days....I've successfully rooted my first few exo and psycho clones, only problem is I've got nowhere to put them lol! Ahh well, at least I know I can do it now. Goina be taken around 20 odd in a few days time to hopefully get 18, goina have a big grow of exo and maybe some psycho starting in a few weeks, ye fuckin ha!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate, its all im seeing now is people having trouble. my first 2 grows went without a problem. now ive upgraded my kit and got a better environment the shit starts lol. hopfully the white russian should be ok, ill probably get regs cos of the talk of trouble with fem seeds going hermie


yeh mate i think thers summet going on atm it has been all yr from seedbanks included hermie problems,,prolly trying to do em to fast for the increased demand.

geta clone guy and stik to summet tried and tested..ANYWAYS BAK TO MY ORIGINAL THOUGHT

FUKING NIGGER NEIGHBOURS im talkin fat lipped yellow fingers zimbawen motherfuckers

music blaring allday every fucking day now its summer hold so gunna get worse,,i dont ever complain but its getting louder and louder prolly coz i dont complain anyways knocked on the window and asked em the cheeky 14 yr old nigger whore aids riddles bitch sucked her gums,closed her window and closed the blinds,,,NOW IM FUCKING SORRY my child wouldnt act lie that to a adult AND i think ther forgetting ess that 60 yrs ago ther wer calling people like us BOSS u know wat i mean the gummy toed fuckinbg bastards

anyways just rigged up me jamo d365 and 1k amp havent had it setup in time so lets see whos fucking dancing now whore!

oh yeh and wen i went and kiocked on the door the mommma came out giving it you wont do shit watch wat happens if u do im like shutup for a fiver of weed id get the estate kids to torture u,,

the thing is i cant tell em but ive stopped the estate kids burglibng ther house about 50x with it being me neighbour i wont allow it lol no fucking more i hope they aint attached to that 60 inch tele( theru nemployed hmmm) 

rant over sopz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Masterbator said:


> Happy days....I've successfully rooted my first few exo and psycho clones, only problem is I've got nowhere to put them lol! Ahh well, at least I know I can do it now. Goina be taken around 20 odd in a few days time to hopefully get 18, goina have a big grow of exo and maybe some psycho starting in a few weeks, ye fuckin ha!



+rep mr masterbator


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2012)

Fuck u uncle fester!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

masterbator said:


> fuck u uncle fester!



lol^^..................


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2012)

I think I'm just an impatient fucker, had a few in aerocloner and a few in peat pellets and one sittin in a glass of water lol. Most have rooted and I think the rest will!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2012)

Good evening all! That's the first 70 hour week finished, fucking loving it!!!! Never eaten so well or so much ever in the whole entirety of my life. 3 courses for lunch, 5 for dinner, more cider, wine, vodka, port, sherry, basically we are inundated by alcohol We had a spirit and cheese tasting thing prior to dinner last night, while most of the stuff was only like 20%, the owner was giving the glasses around filled to the brim and then repleneshing, and by glasses i mean fat fuck off wine glasses, i was ok, but one of the guys is only 26 years old lol, last night got very loud and messy, ended up getting the owners nanny downing shot after shot... I'm getting about 2 hours of sleep a night then getting on with the next day, managable other than having to make bread first thing with a hangover and no sleep, knead knead knead knead knead knead! 

Hadn't thought i'd find myself so greatly looking forward to another 70 hour week, so much fun Food rocks! we cooked some guinea fowl in clay yesterday for dinner and i insisted that one of the girls repay me for doing her washing up by creating the pride rock scene from the beginning of the lion king with the spare clay scrags left over. Then we bashed the shit out of it with a rolling pin. cooking is fun when with great people 

Howdy Robbie btw, good to see you'#re still alive and kicking.

Couple of days at home then back to the middle of nowhere with no phones and internet and whatnot.

Hope y'all been having a good week.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Masterbator said:


> I think I'm just an impatient fucker, had a few in aerocloner and a few in peat pellets and one sittin in a glass of water lol. Most have rooted and I think the rest will!


wat u gotta remember is it aint a exxact science its nature innit as long as you taken the cutting rite (wich is hard to do wrong)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good evening all! That's the first 70 hour week finished, fucking loving it!!!! Never eaten so well or so much ever in the whole entirety of my life. 3 courses for lunch, 5 for dinner, more cider, wine, vodka, port, sherry, basically we are inundated by alcohol We had a spirit and cheese tasting thing prior to dinner last night, while most of the stuff was only like 20%, the owner was giving the glasses around filled to the brim and then repleneshing, and by glasses i mean fat fuck off wine glasses, i was ok, but one of the guys is only 26 years old lol, last night got very loud and messy, ended up getting the owners nanny downing shot after shot... I'm getting about 2 hours of sleep a night then getting on with the next day, managable other than having to make bread first thing with a hangover and no sleep, knead knead knead knead knead knead!
> 
> Hadn't thought i'd find myself so greatly looking forward to another 70 hour week, so much fun Food rocks! we cooked some guinea fowl in clay yesterday for dinner and i insisted that one of the girls repay me for doing her washing up by creating the pride rock scene from the beginning of the lion king with the spare clay scrags left over. Then we bashed the shit out of it with a rolling pin. cooking is fun when with great people
> 
> ...



id be careful bruv ul end up a fat southern [email protected] like my man sambo! lolz (bald head optional!!)


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat u gotta remember is it aint a exxact science its nature innit as long as you taken the cutting rite (wich is hard to do wrong)


Yeah m8, keep it simple, I'm just impatient, with using seeds all the time and they sprout in a few days waitin nearly two weeks to see roots was doin my fuckin head in lol! I never left the things alone either which probly didn't help, I'll try let them be nxt time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8, keep it simple, I'm just impatient, with using seeds all the time and they sprout in a few days waitin nearly two weeks to see roots was doin my fuckin head in lol! I never left the things alone either which probly didn't help, I'll try let them be nxt time


yeh pateince man! aways a good thing


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> you got to stress with light to increase resin putting stress on the plant by putting holes into it aint gonna increase anything but seed content and a good way to give your plant an infection


Let's straighten something out I never said it would create more resin I said the theory behind it is that it would increase resin I have not tried it but have read into it and that's as far as I got and yes your correct it is a good way to get infections in your plant


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id be careful bruv ul end up a fat southern [email protected] like my man sambo! lolz (bald head optional!!)


There are tennis courts and a river and such, i should be able to find some exercise


----------



## 00ashoo (Jul 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Let's straighten something out I never said it would create more resin I said the theory behind it is that it would increase resin I have not tried it but have read into it and that's as far as I got and yes your correct it is a good way to get infections in your plant


i think one day people confused stressing the plant with extra uv lighting and actually stressing the plant
actually stressing the plant to make it think its dieing only leads to one thing which isint 'spend time making more resin' its gonner straight skip that n go survival mode...seed!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> i think one day people confused stressing the plant with extra uv lighting and actually stressing the plant
> actually stressing the plant to make it think its dieing only leads to one thing which isint 'spend time making more resin' its gonner straight skip that n go survival mode...seed!


lol the peircing stem thing wernt 4eyes thing i think he recieved a pic of unluckys TITS in pm so was kinda stickin up for her! its not his fault,hes welsh mate gotta give him sum SPECIAL consideration



TTT how the fuk u gunna have time to play tennis?? hang on one minute?? tennis?? told ya yer a fucking toff,, bet yer not at any public collage are you?


----------



## unlucky (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol the peircing stem thing wernt 4eyes thing i think he recieved a pic of unluckys TITS in pm so was kinda stickin up for her! its not his fault,hes welsh mate gotta give him sum SPECIAL consideration
> 
> 
> 
> TTT how the fuk u gunna have time to play tennis?? hang on one minute?? tennis?? told ya yer a fucking toff,, bet yer not at any public collage are you?



&#8203;i see its so easy for you to be that knobhead


----------



## unlucky (Jul 20, 2012)

2weeks of sun...chow uk feckers , not bad on 4plants and wet bud...he he


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 20, 2012)

Enjoy!  

Btw the UK annual heat wave is on its way lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol the peircing stem thing wernt 4eyes thing i think he recieved a pic of unluckys TITS in pm so was kinda stickin up for her! its not his fault,hes welsh mate gotta give him sum SPECIAL consideration
> 
> 
> 
> TTT how the fuk u gunna have time to play tennis?? hang on one minute?? tennis?? told ya yer a fucking toff,, bet yer not at any public collage are you?


tennis is for toffs? What the fuck did you do at school? throw rocks competitively?  I'm just reading your post thinking of monty python and the 4 yorkshiremen hahaha. What you are essentially saying is equivelent to saying that if someone offered you a piece of fillet steak and you accepted, then you're a toff. 

You need to engage your brain before you fart mate.


----------



## nasar (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi iv'e tried every where wanting to know average/maximum electric consumption in UK? as i want to use around 5 x 600 hps lights plus fans, ac etc. will it be safe to use this much electric in a 2 bed house without raising suspicions???


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Jul 21, 2012)

5x600w is a bit high along with normal consumption if u living there m8. but i dnt think they mind if there's a spike as long as you payin. if they ask but i doubt it you won on a scratchy & bought the missus a washing machine, a laptop treadmill things that consume energy. its the smell that gets ya caught then they find ur leccy on the fiddle. if its not its 1 less thing against you. wouldn't worry to much abt consumption more a safety aspect with 5x6 & heat m8 how big ur area ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2012)

Morning all how are we all?
Day off work today so going round me mates to have a smoke an watch his scorpion give birth to (so far) 13 but apparently they normally go between 20-90 at a time, shld be fun to watch stoned lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

nasar said:


> Hi iv'e tried every where wanting to know average/maximum electric consumption in UK? as i want to use around 5 x 600 hps lights plus fans, ac etc. will it be safe to use this much electric in a 2 bed house without raising suspicions???


i use 1x600 duel spec hps and in 18-6 it uses about 8 qwid a day on the key on 12-12 about 3-4 a day


morning bitches! glorious day for me i cant walk and the pains non stop"" great stuff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> tennis is for toffs? What the fuck did you do at school? throw rocks competitively?  I'm just reading your post thinking of monty python and the 4 yorkshiremen hahaha. What you are essentially saying is equivelent to saying that if someone offered you a piece of fillet steak and you accepted, then you're a toff.
> 
> You need to engage your brain before you fart mate.



i went to yorkshire coast collage one o fthe best catering PUBLIC collages in the uk and the best we got was free gym membership,,lol tennis unheard of up my sides!!! hahaha

ya toff!

oh got summet to post u TT mate pm, me your addy il get it in post next week


----------



## F A B (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use 1x600 duel spec hps and in 18-6 it uses about 8 qwid a day on the key on 12-12 about 3-4 a day
> 
> 
> morning bitches! glorious day for me i cant walk and the pains non stop"" great stuff


cant walk?pain?
what the hell u do last night mate 
u werent uphill farming were u ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

F A B said:


> cant walk?pain?
> what the hell u do last night mate
> u werent uphill farming were u ?



lol no got another infection in me leg ulcer so i got burning and my muscles in bak of leg have tightened up so cant walk!

ANYWAYS i have to give props to sambo receved parcel this morning and ts the best weed ive recieved TO DATE! STNIKIY STICKY SHIT man cant wait for a smoke dence as anything even at 49 days!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> 5x600w is a bit high along with normal consumption if u living there m8. but i dnt think they mind if there's a spike as long as you payin. if they ask but i doubt it you won on a scratchy & bought the missus a washing machine, a laptop treadmill things that consume energy. its the smell that gets ya caught then they find ur leccy on the fiddle. if its not its 1 less thing against you. wouldn't worry to much abt consumption more a safety aspect with 5x6 & heat m8 how big ur area ?


5 lites is 3k watts a washer uses about 2k and a condenser dryer even more they dont bother unless u dont pay as they notice that


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no got another infection in me leg ulcer so i got burning and my muscles in bak of leg have tightened up so cant walk!
> 
> ANYWAYS i have to give props to sambo receved parcel this morning and ts the best weed ive recieved TO DATE! STNIKIY STICKY SHIT man cant wait for a smoke dence as anything even at 49 days!


I think I can hear cheddar shakin in his boots lol..let the games begin!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2012)

F A B said:


> cant walk?pain?
> what the hell u do last night mate
> u werent uphill farming were u ?


Fuck me, what tariff r u on ??? £8 a day ! i use same light =£12 a week tops !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use 1x600 duel spec hps and in 18-6 it uses about 8 qwid a day on the key on 12-12 about 3-4 a day
> 
> 
> morning bitches! glorious day for me i cant walk and the pains non stop"" great stuff


 SORRY i used wrong quote ! (that'le be the nice white russian i just had !) *Fuck me, what tariff r u on ??? £8 a day ! i use same light =£12 a week tops ! *


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Masterbator said:


> I think I can hear cheddar shakin in his boots lol..let the games begin!


lol nooo wat i got of sambo was tried and tested clone onlys and what we got aof chedz was a test experimental run so ofc it not gunna be as good as the EXO



bazoomer said:


> Fuck me, what tariff r u on ??? £8 a day ! i use same light =£12 a week tops !


im with scotish southern mate on key metre unlike most we actually pay.. but remember 8 a day is ontop of everyay family useage.,washer..dryer,tele,, got a 650 watt powe supply in pc and its always at full load with one thig or other

maybe coz im not using a digital ballast?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol nooo wat i got of sambo was tried and tested clone onlys and what we got aof chedz was a test experimental run so ofc it not gunna be as good as the EXO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , but that's still £56 a WEEK !! fuck me , Ive got 3 kids & a grow going on & at max i use £25 a week !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Yes , but that's still £56 a WEEK !! fuck me , Ive got 3 kids & a grow going on & at max i use £25 a week !


yup thats on 18-6 remeber and wen i say 8 its a rough estimate

love 12-12 from start rather than 18-6


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 21, 2012)

nasar said:


> Hi iv'e tried every where wanting to know average/maximum electric consumption in UK? as i want to use around 5 x 600 hps lights plus fans, ac etc. will it be safe to use this much electric in a 2 bed house without raising suspicions???


i would nt be hear if it did lmao as for shakin my boots lmfao wot am i a cowboy from texas haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> i would nt be hear if it did lmao as for shakin my boots lmfao wot am i a cowboy from texas haha


Thot I'd be lurking somewhere, I heard most of u scaffolders r cowboys lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> wot am i a cowboy from texas haha


nope a yokel fuk me on the phone i can hardleyundertsnad ya! i assume u had a hay bale on your bak


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol nooo wat i got of sambo was tried and tested clone onlys and what we got aof chedz was a test experimental run so ofc it not gunna be as good as the EXO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never meant u were comparing to stuff u got of chedz, but just don't think he'd like hearin such good reports 

Ive one 600w goin at the min with 4 fans and a pump and with everything else in the house it's no more than 30 a week, that's until I fire up the other 2 600s


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Never meant u were comparing to stuff u got of chedz, but just don't think he'd like hearin such good reports
> 
> Ive one 600w goin at the min with 4 fans and a pump and with everything else in the house it's no more than 30 a week, that's until I fire up the other 2 600s


ive recieved stuf of more than chedz matey i have all sorts going on in the background i dont mention on here,,just rolled a small L doobey this stufs mentalfew drags and im on my way lolz deffo glad im growing this strain next

and exo is tried and tested unlike the blackrose or watever they dont stay clone only fr nothing do they  amd i wasent comparing to chedz either i was comparinfg to ALL ive recieved aand thatsa lot f weed P

yeh 30 a week on 12-12 i take it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2012)

No m8, 18/6 at the minute, I've no kids r nothing and I work a fair few hours so there not a lot else used in the house that much but I still think urs sounds a bit dear to me

Once I get my first grow of exo and I can make it as good as its supposed to be ill be sticking to it

Up to all sorts in the background, I always knew u was a dodgy fucker


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> No m8, 18/6 at the minute, I've no kids r nothing and I work a fair few hours so there not a lot else used in the house that much but I still think urs sounds a bit dear to me
> 
> Once I get my first grow of exo and I can make it as good as its supposed to be ill be sticking to it
> 
> Up to all sorts in the background, I always knew u was a dodgy fucker


dodgy? mwa? lol 

umm yeh mines a family house m8 everythigns on all the time so yeh mine will be more money

this EXO is mint i aint been able to walk for 2 days ive had a small L joint and i been up cleaning the house like fuk running upsatirs n shit! fuk me got a sweat on i guess it must have hi cbd or wayever and this ive got is only 49 days so the full grow time ied be awsome! deffo stick to it m8 lovely taste and hi! and im not exagerating neither i ran upstiars with a basket of washing!


----------



## nasar (Jul 21, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> 5x600w is a bit high along with normal consumption if u living there m8. but i dnt think they mind if there's a spike as long as you payin. if they ask but i doubt it you won on a scratchy & bought the missus a washing machine, a laptop treadmill things that consume energy. its the smell that gets ya caught then they find ur leccy on the fiddle. if its not its 1 less thing against you. wouldn't worry to much abt consumption more a safety aspect with 5x6 & heat m8 how big ur area ?


my room is 12x6 was told to use 6x1ks but that's way too much heat and electric to deal with unless it was fiddled lol, which i would not like to do, also the house is empty me by my self no missus she got her own house...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

nasar said:


> my room is 12x6 was told to use 6x1ks but that's way too much heat and electric to deal with unless it was fiddled lol, which i would not like to do, also the house is empty me by my self no missus she got her own house...


lot of juice that mate cost a fucking fortune


----------



## nasar (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use 1x600 duel spec hps and in 18-6 it uses about 8 qwid a day on the key on 12-12 about 3-4 a day
> 
> 
> morning bitches! glorious day for me i cant walk and the pains non stop"" great stuff


lol im on the key too my bill will be coming to £40 a day then which comes to £280 a week think that's a lot for a 2 bed house


----------



## nasar (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5 lites is 3k watts a washer uses about 2k and a condenser dryer even more they dont bother unless u dont pay as they notice that


true i know a washer and condenser dryer use 2k or above but how can i use that electric constant for 18/6 and then 12/12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

nasar said:


> true i know a washer and condenser dryer use 2k or above but how can i use that electric constant for 18/6 and then 12/12


just do 12-12 from start mate everyones doin it that way nowadays


----------



## nasar (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5 lites is 3k watts a washer uses about 2k and a condenser dryer even more they dont bother unless u dont pay as they notice that


i understand 5 lights is 3k and condenser dryer, washing machine and an electric heater use around 2k plus maybe 3 but how can i blend it all in when i'm going to veg 18/6 for a few week then flower on 12/12 for 9 to 12 week as i'm doing the best strain that's selling for £200 an oz called amnesia haze and super lemon haze


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2012)

nasar said:


> i understand 5 lights is 3k and condenser dryer, washing machine and an electric heater use around 2k plus maybe 3 but how can i blend it all in when i'm going to veg 18/6 for a few week then flower on 12/12 for 9 to 12 week as i'm doing the best strain that's selling for £200 an oz called amnesia haze and super lemon haze


so amnesia and SLH well upto u mate they aint really bothered unless they see an amount of electric going to a certain grid and the moneys not tallying up at the end of the moneth so then they investigate and narrow down the grid to he household thats obviously not paying and thats when u get the metre men round wen ther not getting the rite money for the amount being used

just pay for it and ther wont be any problems,,,, fuk the 2 week 18-6 just do 12-12 from start


----------



## nasar (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so amnesia and SLH well upto u mate they aint really bothered unless they see an amount of electric going to a certain grid and the moneys not tallying up at the end of the moneth so then they investigate and narrow down the grid to he household thats obviously not paying and thats when u get the metre men round wen ther not getting the rite money for the amount being used
> 
> just pay for it and ther wont be any problems,,,, fuk the 2 week 18-6 just do 12-12 from start


That's what i was thinking about 12/12 straight from seed or or clones, but i know my yield would be affected won't it? also i would have to have more plant count due to decreasing yield from Zero veg


----------



## F A B (Jul 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no got another infection in me leg ulcer so i got burning and my muscles in bak of leg have tightened up so cant walk!
> 
> ANYWAYS i have to give props to sambo receved parcel this morning and ts the best weed ive recieved TO DATE! STNIKIY STICKY SHIT man cant wait for a smoke dence as anything even at 49 days!


damn that sucks 
i didnt know


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2012)

Got me a quarter of lovely dry pineapple chunk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2012)

nasar said:


> That's what i was thinking about 12/12 straight from seed or or clones, but i know my yield would be affected won't it? also i would have to have more plant count due to decreasing yield from Zero veg


mate people are getting BETTTER yeilds doing 12-12 as long as you do it rite with decent nutes and such thers no reason why you wouldn get as much or more plus uwont be growing triffids with the hsorter veg so easier to train spread the branches out for instance


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Got me a quarter of lovely dry pineapple chunk


i got a few grammes of EXO  fuckin takes all the pain away from my leg pretty damn spectacular last nite for instance i must h ave looked like a smackhead i was that fucked,,head down drooling n shit, i was BATTERED only had 2 joints last nite too!

thanx sambo!(even if ya are a southern monkey u can sure grow a bud 






















*
^^summet to make u chuckle on a sanday morning!!*
UFC TODAY WOOT!"


----------



## F A B (Jul 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a few grammes of EXO  fuckin takes all the pain away from my leg pretty damn spectacular last nite for instance i must h ave looked like a smackhead i was that fucked,,head down drooling n shit, i was BATTERED only had 2 joints last nite too!
> 
> thanx sambo!(even if ya are a southern monkey u can sure grow a bud
> 
> ...



good day 
hows the leg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2012)

F A B said:


> good day
> hows the leg


its like 3 steps forward and 2 bak so ever so slowley lol and how very dare u be on OUR thread lmao haha

how are u buddy?>


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, funny stuff. Speaking of stuff i am stuffed, 3 platefuls of roast beef with all the works, 3 glasses of wine, half a strawberry and cream pie, and a plate full of cheap and cheerful cheese  Gonna go make me some nooooodles!


----------



## F A B (Jul 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its like 3 steps forward and 2 bak so ever so slowley lol and how very dare u be on OUR thread lmao haha
> 
> how are u buddy?>


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

roll on 2 weeks 2 days so i can ge this nightmare crop over and done with. im going to start giving it rippen from tuesday. do you flush with plain water at the end before choping down?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> roll on 2 weeks 2 days so i can ge this nightmare crop over and done with. im going to start giving it rippen from tuesday. do you flush with plain water at the end before choping down?


Honestly it's been proven that flushing is a forum myth and serves no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Honestly it's been proven that flushing is a forum myth and serves no purpose whatsoever.


yeah i had heared a few say to do it and a few say it dont matter. i was going to do a side by side comparison with nutes up to chop down day vs rippen vs water flush to see the difference. ive had 3 hermies in there now and quite a bit of the other plants have seed coming so im giving them all rippen to try and get them all down as soon as possible. maybe ill try it with the next run. if people are flushing and theres no need for it, it could lose a bit on yelid if you starve them for the last 2 weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if people are flushing and theres no need for it, it could lose a bit on yelid if you starve them for the last 2 weeks


Exactly,Dr Paul Hornby (PhD) has been talking about this for years.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4552.html

*


CC: I recently heard about a sample that was at 36.8% THC. Do you know anything else about that profile?
*
*DH: Yeah, I did the analysis.
*
*CC: What plant was that?
*
*DH: I watched the thing come out. My mouth was hanging down around my knees. I couldn't believe it. It was amazing. It was just incredible!
*
*CC: And was it mature?
*
*DH: It peaks? I don't know if I should be talking about this? well, I guess it's okay. We've recently discovered a phenomenon in growing an eight week plant. The THC peaks between weeks six and seven and it's about two or three points less at week eight as it is at week seven.
*
*CC: Why?
*
*DH: Well that's because you're flushing. When you flush, you stop your nutrient flow into your plant; it quits producing resinous cannabinoids, your leaf weight increases into the last week, but you don't see the cannabinoids increase. You're diluting your cannabinoids in the leaf weight. But if you cut it at week seven, you're going to get the nutrients in your bud. There's a catch-22 there. We're trying to sort out which nutrients are required to keep the THC coming while the flush is continuing, if that's possible. So, this is news for all growers. We discovered this phenomenon about a month ago. We've seen it before,it just hadn't really come clear in our minds.


*


----------



## F A B (Jul 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly,Dr Paul Hornby (PhD) has been talking about this for years.
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4552.html
> 
> ...


that is a very interesting article 
thanks for the post


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2012)

F A B said:


> that is a very interesting article
> thanks for the post


yeh hes our resident chemicle techno nerd lol 

evnin yorkie ya tosser wer ya bin? lurkin or wat?.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 23, 2012)

cheers for that article, it was a good read apart from him dodging the question about what strain grew with 36.8% THC lol. i wanna know what planty that was


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for that article, it was a good read apart from him dodging the question about what strain grew with 36.8% THC lol. i wanna know what planty that was


thank u that pissed me off too
u fuck i want to know 
they dont say so they can make $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 23, 2012)

F A B said:


> thank u that pissed me off too
> u fuck i want to know
> they dont say so they can make $$$$$$$$$$


he must think we're all pussies that cant handle a bit of THC lmao


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> roll on 2 weeks 2 days so i can ge this nightmare crop over and done with. im going to start giving it rippen from tuesday. do you flush with plain water at the end before choping down?


haha 
after they said flushing isnt needed u going to ask when u should flush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2012)

not one to argue a point, but i've smoked flushed and unflushed an i know which tastes better.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 23, 2012)

F A B said:


> haha
> after they said flushing isnt needed u going to ask when u should flush


i was on about after using rippen for 2 weeks to speed them up. i just wanted to know if i should give them rippen to the end or give them a just water feed or something at the end if that makes sence lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2012)

you could reduce the light cycle put them on shorter light than dark for a week then up the dark an hour and so on


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm just finished a grow mrt, I gave them ripen for ten days and then chopped, no flushing at all and that was in the wilma system. First time using the stuff tho but that's what I was recommended to do if this helps m8


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

fuck, its hot.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> fuck, its hot.


time for a pint of the amber liquid........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

maybe this amber liquid........


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> time for a pint of the amber liquid........


to right,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> maybe this amber liquid........


only with ice though... mmmmm


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> only with ice though... mmmmm


distilled vodka no less...........nothing but the best


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could reduce the light cycle put them on shorter light than dark for a week then up the dark an hour and so on


does that make them finish quicker then?


Mastergrow said:


> I'm just finished a grow mrt, I gave them ripen for ten days and then chopped, no flushing at all and that was in the wilma system. First time using the stuff tho but that's what I was recommended to do if this helps m8


cheers mate. i used it last time and found it ok but was sure someone said to flush before harvest. i found the smoke alright but im not fussy. a mate said it tasted perfumy but he was probably full of shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> maybe this amber liquid........


ohhhh do sare imo lol




0 just been to vet seem the niggers next door have kicked the cat so fucked its bak legs the dirty uks ther not in niggereria now


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 23, 2012)

I is fuckin back


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhhh do sare imo lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go fuk them bitches up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for that article, it was a good read apart from him dodging the question about what strain grew with 36.8% THC lol. i wanna know what planty that was





F A B said:


> thank u that pissed me off too
> u fuck i want to know
> they dont say so they can make $$$$$$$$$$


You didn't read it properly then!

*CC: The strain with the 30% plus THC: what was that?
**
DH: As far as I know, a Northern Lights strain number 1 and it's grown in Calgary.


........*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

i hold my ed in shame I HAVE ALLOWED,,YES ALLOWED MYSELF TO BE RIPPED BY A NIGGER! OF ALL FUCKING PEOPLE DIRTY FUCKING BASTARD
HERES HIS NUMBER 077330465134
names lenny ellis search himon fb big youth

FUKIN SWAPPED S STEREO WAT HE PROMISD HE POP BAK WITH STAND... I TRUSTED HIM LIKE SOFT CUNT,,.I shiuld have known better hes black FFS grrrrrrrrrrrrr
i offiialy hold my head in shame...

blocked me on facebook soon as he left lol unreal


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You didn't read it properly then!
> 
> *CC: The strain with the 30% plus THC: what was that?
> **
> ...


lol i must have been too stoned


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin yorkie ya tosser wer ya bin? lurkin or wat?.


Yeah mate, I've been sticking my head round the door now and then.

To be honest I'm bored shitless with big plants to play with, I'm waiting on these SC x SLH of Dons (big up da boutique massive!) to fill out a bit so I can put em under the big light.

It's like watching fucking paint dry when they're this small.


I'll be pissed if they both turn out to be male in a few weeks, I think I'll have to chuck a couple from the other flavours in just in case.


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hold my ed in shame I HAVE ALLOWED,,YES ALLOWED MYSELF TO BE RIPPED BY A NIGGER! OF ALL FUCKING PEOPLE DIRTY FUCKING BASTARD
> HERES HIS NUMBER 077330465134
> names lenny ellis search himon fb big youth
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0&feature=autoplay&list=PL8074538B5286C7F6&playnext=7[video=youtube;95SYdjRVCR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL807453 8B5286C7F6&amp;playnext=7[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I HAVE ALLOWED,,YES ALLOWED MYSELF TO BE RIPPED,,I TRUSTED HIM LIKE SOFT CUNT,,.I shiuld have known better





.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> HERES HIS NUMBER 077330465134
> names lenny ellis search himon fb big youth


We'll be having some fun with that I'll tell you!..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

F A B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0&feature=autoplay&list=PL8074538B5286C7F6&playnext=7[video=youtube;95SYdjRVCR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL807453 8B5286C7F6&amp;playnext=7[/video]





The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2266230
> 
> .........



man fucking dont i fel dumb enough im just to fucing soft im passing his number out for pals to give him shit got a rusty hammer here with his name on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

In your condition lad!? Calm down,if he kicks you in the shins yer fucked! lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man fucking dont i fel dumb enough im just to fucing soft im passing his number out for pals to give him shit got a rusty hammer here with his name on it


Did u not say u were for movin m8? Get urself moved an then pay him a visit with ur rusty hammer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u not say u were for movin m8? Get urself moved an then pay him a visit with ur rusty hammer


dunno wer the black cunts tent is...he contacted me on one of them fb sites,,, lol ther all serious about scammers..i just too his word i men wernt like he forgt a speaker or summet,
lol fuk him il find him... ne yeh yorkie one god side kick im fucked...il get to him first i dont care if he got a 8 pak wat he shows of on his fb page lol big youth,,

he gets a chick to answer the phone sayingit aint his then 2 seconds later he rang me ona privvy number after she sed he aint got a phone so cant contact him.i know he was sat ther listening lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont care if he got a 8 pak wat he shows of on his fb page lol big youth,,


Can't find him on FB mate. What's his picture look like and is 'Lenni Ellis' the exact name he uses on FB?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Linny Ellis--big black youth

soz man lol spelling suks
*


----------



## F A B (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man fucking dont i fel dumb enough im just to fucing soft im passing his number out for pals to give him shit got a rusty hammer here with his name on it


well i called lenny to ask why he ganked u and he said


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

Fuck me you'd need that hammer an all,he is a big cunt aint he!



On second thoughts fuck him,a boot to the balls and my brass knuckles round the chops as he goes down would sort it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me you'd need that hammer an all,he is a big cunt aint he!
> 
> View attachment 2266239
> 
> On second thoughts fuck him,a boot to the balls and my brass knuckles round the chops as he goes down would sort it!


lmao told u he was a big youth


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2012)

lmao u getting ripped n robbed again ic3 ya mad bastard, your do him m8 what with his big muscles n your gammy leg ur av him any day lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2012)

dominos delivers until 5am where i am is this the norm for all towns/citys in the uk?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dominos delivers until 5am where i am is this the norm for all towns/citys in the uk?


na mate 11 but r in a major city

na its me with me head not 100% clear i cannot belive i trutes a nigger! fuking wat lol unreal but hey fuckint all i can do it pass his number and fb id around to give him shit and with any luck hel pop round for a straighner and as i got a fucked leg the hammer maks it even but he wont come round he gets a bitch to answer his calls and say its not his or watever


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dominos delivers until 5am where i am is this the norm for all towns/citys in the uk?


Fuck no,you jammy sod!

I can get a curry at 5am but they don't deliver,lol. 

And you can imagine what kind of clientèle frequent a curry house at 5 in the morning,Kevlar is a must if your a white boy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

so wtf then yorki wats going on with your shizzle? u actually gunna finish a grow or wat? seems like uve started 20 but havent finished any yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2012)

its the only thing that does deliver and until that late most the indians,chinkys dont even deliver, sumtimes i dont even av a pizza just 3 desserts and some wedges to make up the delivery charge hmmmm im typeing myself into a order i need to stop, its too easy order online never even have to speak to any1 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so wtf then yorki wats going on with your shizzle? u actually gunna finish a grow or wat? seems like uve started 20 but havent finished any yet?


Fuck you cheeky cunt!



I know it's been a while since I've had some bud to show but cut me some slack dude, I've just lost 8 six footers!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so wtf then yorki wats going on with your shizzle? u actually gunna finish a grow or wat? seems like uve started 20 but havent finished any yet?


You obviously missed this then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hmmmm im typeing myself into a order i need to stop, its too easy order online never even have to speak to any1 lol


Yeah 'Just Eat' rocks!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You obviously missed this then.
> 
> View attachment 2266288


wat ahppend? run out of room?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck you cheeky cunt!
> 
> View attachment 2266281
> 
> I know it's been a while since I've had some bud to show but cut me some slack dude, I've just lost 8 six footers!


wayya get of that one? a 8th?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat ahppend? run out of room?


A fight with the lad whose house they were at cos he's a loose lipped twat that's what happened! I'll find the post and link it,long story mate.



IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya get of that one? a 8th?


Your a sarcastic sod lol... That main cola is a 1oz bud mate, I pulled 4oz each (after a months cure) from 4 plants under a 400w,they finished at 35 inches from the top of the pot. Not too shabby!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireturd said:


> A fight with the lad whose house they were at cos he's a loose lipped twat that's what happened! I'll find the post and link it,long story mate.



ohhh lol that lads house,,,, tke it he wouldnt change hsi ways. 




The Yorkshireturd said:


> Your a sarcastic sod lol... That main cola is a 1oz bud mate, I pulled 4oz each (after a months cure) from 4 plants under a 400w,they finished at 35 inches from the top of the pot. Not too shabby!


1 ounce? ur scales r fucked! lmao

so casically ur saying 2 plants in like aaageess


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1 ounce? ur scales r fucked! lmao
> 
> so casically ur saying 2 plants in like aaageess


Rock solid mate,you know what I feed em.

Yeah,4 plants in about a year.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2012)

Fuck me I've just noticed!

It's a sad day when 'Roll It Up' accepts an ad banner from a psychic yet the Boutique boys get fucked off without even a consideration! 

The place really is going to shit,it's official!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 24, 2012)

How do peeps!

fuck me weve picked a right week for skeggy been scorchio since saturday fuckin lovin it, even been swimmin in the brown see with the turds an jonnies lol 
sat fishin at the min feel like jumpin in its that hot, ponds a stone throw from the van so laughin the mrs has brought 2 flasks a bacon butty an 2 spliffs over allready nearly time for a tinny i think!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do peeps!
> 
> fuck me weve picked a right week for skeggy been scorchio since saturday fuckin lovin it, even been swimmin in the brown see with the turds an jonnies lol
> sat fishin at the min feel like jumpin in its that hot, ponds a stone throw from the van so laughin the mrs has brought 2 flasks a bacon butty an 2 spliffs over allready nearly time for a tinny i think!!


Fuck it bro id ov add 1 now lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha on it now this is the life!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

U know it mate st lucia for me in a few month haha gotta sort a few things out first tho or id already b there


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

btw if its hot enough to do that to ya u can drink at any time so they say round by me lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

tan lines and six packs, lmfao, this place never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

wheres the best place to get cal mag from in thee uk lads


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

Growell lad they do everythin if they av nt got anythin u need they ll get it in for u


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Growell lad they do everythin if they av nt got anythin u need they ll get it in for u


thanks mate i'll check it out now


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

is this cal mag ok to use along side the canna range --> http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-calmag.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2266928
> btw if its hot enough to do that to ya u can drink at any time so they say round by me lmao


lol ya ginger


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yh bro no probs


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ya ginger


Ginger wtf u dont go specsavers do ya lmao


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh bro no probs


thanks for your help mate its my first time using coco so I'm just making sure I've got it all covered


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks for your help mate its my first time using coco so I'm just making sure I've got it all covered


No problem mate its all gravy sum use sum dont


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No problem mate its all gravy sum use sum dont


I've noticed some do/don't but the tap water with me comes back at only 45ppm so i thought id add some at a low dose to save running into any problems


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> is this cal mag ok to use along side the canna range --> http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-calmag.html





mr.green123 said:


> thanks for your help mate its my first time using coco so I'm just making sure I've got it all covered


If you're using Canna Coco 'A' and 'B' you don't need to use Cal-Mag as it's allready added,you'll just end up giving em too much.



I don't use 'A' and 'B' so have to add Cal-Mag myself.
Canna are actually the only company that sell each nutrient part separately so you can tailor the feed regime to exactly what the plants need and when.

Calcium.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-CALCIUM-LIQUID-CALCIUM-1-LITRE-/140780654200?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20c72e4e78#ht_795wt_905

Magnesium.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-MAGNESIUM-7-MG0-1-LITRE-/130723700935?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e6fbd60c7#ht_703wt_1139

Job lot.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=Canna mono&_sop=15


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you're using Canna Coco 'A' and 'B' you don't need to use Cal-Mag as it's allready added,you'll just end up giving em too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info mate i wasn't going to use cal mag at first but im just going off what i've read in the the canna coco thread today theres a few that say if you ppm of you water is low you need it but i will be useing A + B so does that mean i should be ok then thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks for the info mate i wasn't going to use cal mag at first but im just going off what i've read in the the canna coco thread today there a few say if you ppm of you water is low you need it but i will be useing A + B so does that mean i should be ok then thanks


Yes it'll be OK,Canna have tailored their nutes to work perfectly together. You may want a bottle of Mag just in case your particular strain/pheno turns out to be a bit hungry but don't add it from the beginning,only if needed which I doubt you will.

You'll definitely be fine on the Calcium front,they don't need as much as folk think.


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes it'll be OK,Canna have tailored their nutes to work perfectly together. You may want a bottle of Mag just in case your particular strain/pheno turns out to be a bit hungry but don't add it from the beginning,only if needed which I doubt you will.
> 
> You'll definitely be fine on the Calcium front,they don't need as much as folk think.


okay thanks for you help mate I'll buy a small bottle for a back up just incase like you said but i wont start adding unless i see any problems thanks for your help


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

can tell yorkie has paid his internet bill,,all this techno nerd talk on chemicals and shit... jeez give epople the worng idea wont u,,theyl think we actually know how to grow if your not carefull!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can tell yorkie has paid his internet bill,,all this techno nerd talk on chemicals and shit... jeez give epople the worng idea wont u,,theyl think we actually know how to grow if your not carefull!!!




.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

The University won't know what hit em if I get on this Biochemistry degree course next year,fucking kid in a sweet shop!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

my itelligience is to deep for you lot to iagnie im on the upper plain of intelliegenceisem u just wouldnt grasp the depth of my knowledge so i keepis easy for u simpletons


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> itelligience, iagnie, intelliegenceisem


Obviously.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

I've got to admit though my maths skills are fucking terrible,back to junior school for that shit first.

I'm a smart mother-fucker in every other aspect but I can't do numbers for shit,seriously kids put me to shame. 
I've managed to wing it all these years but you can't do a degree course on round numbers only!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Obviously.....


glad u undertsand


----------



## mr.green123 (Jul 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got to admit though my maths skills are fucking terrible,back to junior school for that shit first.
> 
> I'm a smart mother-fucker in every other aspect but I can't do numbers for shit,seriously kids put me to shame.
> I've managed to wing it all these years but you can't do a degree course on round numbers only!


a sneaky calculator is the way to go


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> glad u undertsand


i keep it imple for u simpletons

mrgreen u chedater lol he wont learn anything will he? as for me i passed that course he is doing wen i was 8 years old,,like i said my intelligence is on another plain to yours

i type bad and grammar bad to give the appeaence im thick to keep u lot happy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as for me i passed that course he is doing wen i was 8 years old


You wanna get yourself a pill press in that back bedroom and start knocking some MDMA up in the kitchen lad!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 24, 2012)

Laters boys, I've got to take a faulty motherboard back and go score me a big sack of bud for the festival this weekend!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

lol found a pic of yorkie







lmao hhahahaw

yeh get the bak room into pill pressin yorki! awsome idea bet the wife will love that shit! hahaha

our kids out of jail on firday ,thank fuk beenbored for 6 months


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks for the info mate i wasn't going to use cal mag at first but im just going off what i've read in the the canna coco thread today theres a few that say if you ppm of you water is low you need it but i will be useing A + B so does that mean i should be ok then thanks


im using the canna A+B. most of the strains are good with out the cal mag but the blue cheese im growing had mag def so i got a bottle of cal and mag seperate to use for them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im using the canna A+B. most of the strains are good with out the cal mag but the blue cheese im growing had mag def so i got a bottle of cal and mag seperate to use for them


i just use canna--start,A+B,boost,pk

u say ca;mags good shit yeh?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TNC-CalMag-Treatment-for-Calcium-Magnesium-deficiency-in-plants-Hydroponics-/250990369704?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item3a70311ba8


?????


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just use canna--start,A+B,boost,pk
> 
> u say ca;mags good shit yeh?


only if you need it mate. my leaves on the blue cheese went all yellow between the veins and looked like shit. the white widow, blue widow, sour jack and og13 done ok without it tho


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember being told that every time you shave it off, it grows back thicker. Can't wait to see my new cock.

Evening all​


----------



## dura72 (Jul 24, 2012)

heres a laff for you all, sill billy was walking down the street the other day with ten oz in a bag, jumps in the buyers car, guy only has cash for 7 , so bill says i'll just hold onto the rest , gets out the car , strolls along swinging the carrier bag and gets a random pull. 'whats in the bag pal?' says the plod '3 ounce of green' says bill. 'that'll be right' says the plod and checks it , sure as shit 3 oz of green and a pocket full of readies. busted with intent. 2 days later get lifted again for pissin in the street!!!


----------



## dura72 (Jul 24, 2012)

The shootings at the cinema in Denver have ruined the Batman film for me.

All I can see in my pirate copy is the audience running about.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not saying the wife buys too many shoes, 

but people keep mistaking our house for a Holocaust museum.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

dura72 said:


> heres a laff for you all, sill billy was walking down the street the other day with ten oz in a bag, jumps in the buyers car, guy only has cash for 7 , so bill says i'll just hold onto the rest , gets out the car , strolls along swinging the carrier bag and gets a random pull. 'whats in the bag pal?' says the plod '3 ounce of green' says bill. 'that'll be right' says the plod and checks it , sure as shit 3 oz of green and a pocket full of readies. busted with intent. 2 days later get lifted again for pissin in the street!!!


only 3 oz fukall.. wat did they find at his house tho! lol now thats the question... he no comment it and out on bail i take it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> only if you need it mate. my leaves on the blue cheese went all yellow between the veins and looked like shit. the white widow, blue widow, sour jack and og13 done ok without it tho


so it aint one of those things u add just to ad then?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 24, 2012)

Batman premier in denver is the only time a cam version will be better than the actual dvd !!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so it aint one of those things u add just to ad then?


i think it personal prefference on that. i just add it if the plants need it. ive read that if you give it too much of something it can cause an inballence with other nutes the plant needs. my mate having trouble with some bat shit soil he got. he thought you wouldnt have to feed them but im sure guano hasnt got N or something in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

this muggy hot weather aint doing my girls any favours. 29c in the tent after lights been on for 2 hours. switched it to run through the night tho it's not much cooler and run the risk with the pork choppers. 2 weeks left to go.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 25, 2012)

im on led and my tent is getting to hot also? b ok if could have windows open but makes such a noise. i switch it to just blue light for hour and that drops temps back to mid twentys, then back on full spec again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

i had the window open and a bit of duct up to the thing to drag fresh air in but the smell was leaking back out of it even with the airflow going the other way. missus was bricking it so i undid the ducting and it's back to passive. can really see it in a day my plants are crispy in places. buds still look fin but the fans are suffering. think this i the last day of high temps thank fuck.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this muggy hot weather aint doing my girls any favours. 29c in the tent after lights been on for 2 hours. switched it to run through the night tho it's not much cooler and run the risk with the pork choppers. 2 weeks left to go.


Fuck me donald i run my lights through the night regardless of temp its the only way forward imo cheaper leccy lower temps the only thing u really need to worry about is humidity but wen youve air been pulled out as quick as u can with big ocillating fans blastin away u should be pukka !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

i normally do but i got sick of her indoors digging me in the ribs when the cop chop went over. it was alreet temp wise until about a week back. 

my leccy costs the same day or night.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

How come with the leccy bro?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

i heared its a myth about the leccy, its just less drain on the grid but the price stays the same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

it's like the green eleccy it's no greener than normal as its all the same. your deffo clickin if you get a cheaper rate at night man. it's no different what comes through the wire though. no difference in drain it's a bit like off peak calls. i thought the suppliers had done away with night and day tariffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

leccy is cheaper at night of peak hence y people flower thru the nite mostly 
orning bitches how is everyone?

yeh iget parra wen cop chopper goes over lmao but the attick above the grow room i doubled a xl grow tent over the room and nailed it down so the only heat showing thru that is wat comes out the extractor wat im gunna duct to a outlet piipe..last summer i dint have any heat isseus?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Na bro on my 3mnth statement it breaks it down for us to show how were savin on leccy we on key no card bollocks


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i think it personal prefference on that. i just add it if the plants need it. ive read that if you give it too much of something it can cause an inballence with other nutes the plant needs. my mate having trouble with some bat shit soil he got. he thought you wouldnt have to feed them but im sure guano hasnt got N or something in it



How long have they been in the dirt? the nutes in the dirt will only last so long


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> leccy is cheaper at night of peak hence y people flower thru the nite mostly
> orning bitches how is everyone?
> 
> yeh iget parra wen cop chopper goes over lmao but the attick above the grow room i doubled a xl grow tent over the room and nailed it down so the only heat showing thru that is wat comes out the extractor wat im gunna duct to a outlet piipe..last summer i dint have any heat isseus?



I think EDF was doing cheaper at night for a time but they were the only company i heard of doing it, it does get cheaper per unit after a certain amount though


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you're using Canna Coco 'A' and 'B' you don't need to use Cal-Mag as it's allready added,you'll just end up giving em too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes it'll be OK,Canna have tailored their nutes to work perfectly together. You may want a bottle of Mag just in case your particular strain/pheno turns out to be a bit hungry but don't add it from the beginning,only if needed which I doubt you will.
> 
> You'll definitely be fine on the Calcium front,they don't need as much as folk think.


Yorky your wrong on that old boy cannas made for tap water with ec of .2 at least an there bankin on that bein mostly cal/mag so if your tap dont contain enough you might get probs i do with my stuff so add from the start now even with clones id say get a bottle just incase an see how you go many peeps dont need i do an i no a few down south do aswell with there shitty water the jocks or around there are sound there waters mint.

Holidays goin sweet my newly shaved head is burnt to a crisp but apart from that all gravy baby lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 25, 2012)

I get cheap leccy from midnight till 07.00, but matters not as i run lights through the day. Rather do me gardening during the day and be about with all that wattage running so if things do go pear shaped im about to put it right and not tucked up in bed. 32 in the tent today, getting toasty.... might loose one light for a few days till this hot spell passes me thinks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I think EDF was doing cheaper at night for a time but they were the only company i heard of doing it, it does get cheaper per unit after a certain amount though


im with scotish southern and off peak its cheaper it is with most lekki companys we do ourwashing and everything at night! just like if ur credit runs uot after 8 or 9pm it wont shut ur lekki of til 8-9am the next morning

the off peak lekki is gospel mate ring ur company up

oh yeh this is for the socts and WELSH""""1!!!!
http://www.letsmasturbate.com/topics/food.shtml


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> How long have they been in the dirt? the nutes in the dirt will only last so long


a couple of weeks i think mate. i thought guarno was something extra to improve taste or something


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> a couple of weeks i think mate. i thought guarno was something extra to improve taste or something


bat shit in yer stuf?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bat shit in yer stuf?


no a mate of mine thought he could run them on just guarno, i havent used any myself yet. if these dont taste as good as the soil run i done i might add some. someone did say it improves taste didnt they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

i use the bat poop if the ladies are looking a bit pale, load of N in the stuff fixes them right up. no idea if it improves the taste.

right lads, fuck the olympics but this chick is fuckin tidy no!?

[video=youtube_share;tMgmYutL9W0]http://youtu.be/tMgmYutL9W0[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

yeh sambo went bak to soil from coco

wat is it just sum bloody normal miricle gorw soil with perlite mixed in then batshit have way thru? or is it soil that u have made better each grow over the years? takes longer with soil tho dont it?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only 3 oz fukall.. wat did they find at his house tho! lol now thats the question... he no comment it and out on bail i take it?


gave his mums address,lol.....she wasnt best pleased .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

dura72 said:


> gave his mums address,lol.....she wasnt best pleased .


so much for the policeINTELLIGENCE IMO fucking idyots... lol hes sorted then out on bail yeh?


----------



## dura72 (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so much for the policeINTELLIGENCE IMO fucking idyots... lol hes sorted then out on bail yeh?


yeah hes out, when he got pinched for the street pissing he gave a false name and adddress but was that drunk he signed his real name at the bottom of the spot fine sheet....pmsl...he's a fuckin total idiot at times, but the copper never noticed.....fuckin unbelievable.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 25, 2012)

as for the leccy thing, there used to be a thing called 'white meter' electricity...this was before card meters and you needed two seperate meters in the house, at that time alot of people used those big brick filled electric storage heaters in there homes, so you had the heatin on at nite and the bricks retained there warmth thru the day.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

dura72 said:


> as for the leccy thing, there used to be a thing called 'white meter' electricity...this was before card meters and you needed two seperate meters in the house, at that time alot of people used those big brick filled electric storage heaters in there homes, so you had the heatin on at nite and the bricks retained there warmth thru the day.


yeh we had them storage heaters big fuk of breezeblocks in em weghing a fucking ton! lol they was sum crappy shit.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

ic3m4l3 said:


> yeh we had them stoage heaters big fuk of breezebocls in em wig a fucking ton! Lol they was sum crappy shit.


huh?...........................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> huh?...........................


you woulodnt undertsand IMO

i know i dont most of the time


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you woulodnt undertsand IMO
> 
> i know i dont most of the time


well i thought that was why u were teaching me what those words all mean
no shit i dont understand when u still got secret words and shit


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> a couple of weeks i think mate. i thought guarno was something extra to improve taste or something



The dirt only has enough feed for 4-6 weeks i think after that you may need to add nutes


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bat shit in yer stuf?



Oh fuck yes i won't grow without it now, makes them stink more and the more they stink the better they taste


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you woulodnt undertsand IMO
> 
> i know i dont most of the time


well i been practicing mate cheers [video=youtube;j_bwotQ_cVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_bwotQ_cVc[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> well i thought that was why u were teaching me what those words all mean
> no shit i dont understand when u still got secret words and shit


no mate that was just my spelling all to shit! i edited after u p[osted to make more sence


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ScELaXMCVis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScELaXMCVis&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;6gjKaXo21c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gjKaXo21c0[/video]


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;ScELaXMCVis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScELaXMCVis&amp;feature=related[/video]


so what did he say
sounded to me like he said '' fuck about time i got my seeds from attitude"


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

i would have to stick my dick in her mouth just to get her to shut the fuck up
[video=youtube;6V54g0314UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V54g0314UA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> i would have to stick my dick in her mouth just to get her to shut the fuck up
> [video=youtube;6V54g0314UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V54g0314UA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


na lol dont do peadophilia unlike the usa wer not allowed its illigal just like u allow inbreeding and we dont in usa you can marry your mother if u want,,,we cant

think your country has sum floors mate


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na lol dont do peadophilia unlike the usa wer not allowed its illigal just like u allow inbreeding and we dont in usa you can marry your mother if u want,,,we cant
> 
> think your country has sum floors mate


dont mess up my rhythm


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2012)

dura72 said:


> at that time alot of people used those big brick filled electric storage heaters in there homes, so you had the heatin on at nite and the bricks retained there warmth thru the day.


that was the theory, but by tea time you were always fukkin freezing, lol.



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh we had them storage heaters big fuk of breezeblocks in em weghing a fucking ton! lol they was sum crappy shit.


too right, heating for poor fuckers....long live central heating.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this muggy hot weather aint doing my girls any favours. 29c in the tent after lights been on for 2 hours. switched it to run through the night tho it's not much cooler and run the risk with the pork choppers. 2 weeks left to go.


same thing donny , ive had to chop early as my temps went to 32 and even with a extra fan there too hot ... cool tube is pretty shit as keeping temps down im looking at upgrading to a air cooled hood


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2012)

this fucking thread is dying a death you even got fab trolling nowdays lmao we sooooo desperate for a post really!!! lol

dont worry boys and half males lol ill embarrass cheddar soon with his coco grow that should be a laugh, but tbh just been too busy to wind up and pisstake you fucktards but busy means less time smoking and more time spending so im off that shit soon! lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this fucking thread is dying a death you even got fab trolling nowdays lmao we sooooo desperate for a post really!!! lol
> 
> dont worry boys and half males lol ill embarrass cheddar soon with his coco grow that should be a laugh, but tbh just been too busy to wind up and pisstake you fucktards but busy means less time smoking and more time spending so im off that shit soon! lol


trolling?
naw i got mates here u flid


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ill let the bud do the talkin lad not long off flowerin the gkxlivers then psycho will go in to weeks afywr they go the flower room too


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill let the bud do the talkin lad not long off flowerin the gkxlivers then psycho will go in to weeks afywr they go the flower room too


good man i was just trying to get some fucking life in the thread, hows you neway cheds? some1 said you got a lil sunburnt recently? u been away or just our 4day summer lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> trolling?
> naw i got mates here u flid


ic3 would talk to his own gammy foot if theres no new posts lol u aint got m8s fab you trolled around this site since you joined you trolled more threads than i can remember and to top it all your a fucking yank! either that or a illegal!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a 10 day break down south lad was a decent 10 days mind and unexpected weather caught me out more than once lol u got them psycho cuts taken yet? Ill be doin mine tomoz or friday then its all about the perpitual from then on ive got 5 gkxpsycho to pot up into the 6litres airpots tomoz aswell neva enough hours just wen u need em tho haha ow and i just done me exo cuts and ill try and get sum slh done by the weekend gonna be fuckin hectic the next few wks i thinks lmao


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ic3 would talk to his own gammy foot if theres no new posts lol u aint got m8s fab you trolled around this site since you joined you trolled more threads than i can remember and to top it all your a fucking yank! either that or a illegal!


well his gammy foot didnt want to listen to him anymore


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just a 10 day break down south lad was a decent 10 days mind and unexpected weather caught me out more than once lol u got them psycho cuts taken yet? Ill be doin mine tomoz or friday then its all about the perpitual from then on ive got 5 gkxpsycho to pot up into the 6litres airpots tomoz aswell neva enough hours just wen u need em tho haha ow and i just done me exo cuts and ill try and get sum slh done by the weekend gonna be fuckin hectic the next few wks i thinks lmao


why ya fucking around with them untested seeds again chedz? aint ya learnt ur lesson from the black rose shite cause m8 not even being funny apart from the colour that was some gash weed, you should just stick to the clone-onlys or the slh.

i will be putting mine to flower in the next 2wks they are going under the hps from 2mora its a mix of exo n pyscho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> well his gammy foot didnt want to listen to him anymore


ur just bored fab i been watching ur shit on the site for a long time, u been blocked from all your normal threads lol

and your a fucking yank so just fucking do 1, i no you fink ic3 is ya pal but believe that northan twat will chat with ne1 when hes bored lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why ya fucking around with them untested seeds again chedz? aint ya learnt ur lesson from the black rose shite cause m8 not even being funny apart from the colour that was some gash weed, you should just stick to the clone-onlys or the slh.
> 
> i will be putting mine to flower in the next 2wks they are going under the hps from 2mora its a mix of exo n pyscho.


Untested yes but how the fuck u gonna know wot ya got unless ya test em lmao if i find a keeper it ll be reveged and that can either be passed on or cloned to death haha the exo psycho slh aint goin n e were lad i know were my bread is buttered and tbh if i was gonna keep 1 it would av to be the cheese as the smell and flavour is the upmost importance round here fuck knows why but stone does nt play those 2 very well !! As for the black rose its a party peice at best ill not say any more than that other than it does nt compare to any other cannabis ive smoked and that includes purple haze which i found was gash id love to get me a clone of the shiva that was grew in late 90s gotta be 1 of the most nicest laid back smokes of my time


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2012)

i carnt be arsed fab i really carnt like i say i seen you cause enough shit on this site on many a thread maybe the uk thread is the best place for ya at least no1 will actually listen to your shit in hear lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt be arsed fab i really carnt like i say i seen you cause enough shit on this site on many a thread maybe the uk thread is the best place for ya at least no1 will actually listen to your shit in hear lol









im everywhere 
just asking me to leave is a invite


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lmao kev yh sambo deffo got hard on for kev lad rofl


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt be arsed fab i really carnt like i say i seen you cause enough shit on this site on many a thread maybe the uk thread is the best place for ya at least no1 will actually listen to your shit in hear lol


you seem to be or u wouldnt be replying 
haha 

i will be back


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

haight said:


> How long did you have to stand in the queue?


do you feel the wait was worth it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Sambo lad how you think the clone onlys were made there all crosses down the line mate.
can see you in 10 year still bangin on about the clone onlys an every other fuckers got new tastier an stronger cuts lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol still the pyscho and exo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo lad how you think the clone onlys were made there all crosses down the line mate.
> can see you in 10 year still bangin on about the clone onlys an every other fuckers got new tastier an stronger cuts lol


bring em on pukka bring em on, unless cured ive yet to find any better or smoke any better, but like ive said many many times some lovely seed strains out there tastey as fuck stinky as ne clone-only (if grown/dried right) just takes a 6-8wk cure lol

i had to edit the tastey part taking in to consideration you will be growing it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2012)

delete some of ya inbox mg you carnt accept pm.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Just done it m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha still pickin on a guys weed on his 3rd grow how brave of you sambo you e-thug lmao

Id love to come down an give you a slap ya big soft southern twat! lololol

love you x x


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha still pickin on a guys weed on his 3rd grow how brave of you sambo you e-thug lmao
> 
> Id love to come down an give you a slap ya big soft southern twat! lololol
> 
> love you x x


lmao very funny pukka, i told ya m8 im like frank bruno more the glass jaw part than the big black bloke part lol

you still enjoying the sun? whatcha been up to today?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao very funny pukka, i told ya m8 im like frank bruno more the glass jaw part than the big black bloke part lol
> 
> you still enjoying the sun? whatcha been up to today?



Like Frank Bruno? you mean 6' 3" with mental health issues


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha still pickin on a guys weed on his 3rd grow how brave of you sambo you e-thug lmao
> 
> Id love to come down an give you a slap ya big soft southern twat! lololol
> 
> love you x x


wtf u only done 3 grows chap?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao very funny pukka, i told ya m8 im like frank bruno more the glass jaw part than the big black bloke part lol
> 
> you still enjoying the sun? whatcha been up to today?


haha for some reason you make good frank lol...."ask frank" is about right for you mate lolol

its been abit cloudy today mate so we went swimmin took the young un for his 1st swim he loved it was a good laugh then we went to the arcades for abit the came back to the van had a bbq, did abit of fishin now just watchin football, what you been upto geezer? you spent up yet?



mad dog bark said:


> wtf u only done 3 grows chap?


No 5 pal did 2 fem seed grows 1st then 3rd grow sambo an las intruduced me to the clone onlys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2012)

sounds like a good day m8 yeah im skint again pretty much lol weather was hot again here too fucking hot, is it ya last night 2mora? 

am feeling stoned lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cock suckers!!! Wots happenin ? Ic3 not been on for a day wtf has he died or summat lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeh mate last night tomoz an gotta be out of the van for 12pm saturday bit gutted hate goin home an back to graft might even shed a tear lol least i got me sample to get back to tho thats the only thing keepin me goin at the min cheers mate lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yo sambo weres my tester?? Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

Oright chedz how was the trip mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sunny lol which is a nice surprise considering the weather we had before i left work thursday 2wks gone how it gone for you lad hope ya enjoyin spendin the quality time wid the misses and babba!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo sambo weres my tester?? Lol


didnt think u smoked anymore chedz but if u want a lil sample get in touch m8, u got me email dont leave it ages tho if u do want a taste, is all gone now just percy and that will soon get smoked.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate last night tomoz an gotta be out of the van for 12pm saturday bit gutted hate goin home an back to graft might even shed a tear lol least i got me sample to get back to tho thats the only thing keepin me goin at the min cheers mate lol


enjoy ya last day m8 sounds like you had a lovely week, did ya spend much? always harsh leaving a nice hols to go back to the real world lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> didnt think u smoked anymore chedz but if u want a lil sample get in touch m8, u got me email dont leave it ages tho if u do want a taste, is all gone now just percy and that will soon get smoked.


Lol im hear !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol im hear !!


carnt send you a sample through pm m8 lol thats why i said email me, but i didnt offer cause you dont even smoke lol well i didnt think you did anyway?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> carnt send you a sample through pm m8 lol thats why i said email me, but i didnt offer cause you dont even smoke lol well i didnt think you did anyway?


I smoke peng and wen i throw 1 out bro try not to make a habit of it but i went mad for the lemon last round haha ill send mail  !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I smoke peng and wen i throw 1 out bro try not to make a habit of it but i went mad for the lemon last round haha ill send mail  !!


sweet, its a nice bit of smoke m8 soil grown plenty of flavour n smell.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice did ya get mail???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2012)

Spent loads sambo but always do, we get the van free for the week tho cos its her nans so not to bad mate.

Just seen maplin are doin half price aircoolers for 30 sheets for you peeps struglin with heat there pretty big tho.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah nice and cool today here. fuck off sun u ent welcome for a week or two yet.
thinking mayb chop one ladies today. house is reeking. cant wait for them b down and have a well needed break.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice did ya get mail???


no chedz no mail? i just ad a look at but nuffing?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no chedz no mail? i just ad a look at but nuffing?


Yo mail me and ill mail u back u got that many addys ya fucker lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo mail me and ill mail u back u got that many addys ya fucker lmao


i mailed ya ages ago m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2012)

Good evening! Hope everybody is well and enjoying this rather kick ass weather 

Been busy busy busy cooking up this that anything and everything, that and teaching the girls how a real man smokes weed, 1 joint and noone will smoke with me any more lol. Have ended up rather ill though thanks to some bastard thing that's doing the rounds down in this part of the country, hasn't stopped me though, not when there's food to be eaten  This weekend is pretty much taken up with menu planning. Only really sorted my starter so far which is gonna be chilli and salt tempura soft shell crab on a bed of hot raddish and raw bean sprouts  Thinking a lobster linguini followed by a kiwi sorbet with passionfruit dressing but gotta work out the costings first, it's only meant to be £10 a head alas, else i'd just go fucking nuts


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good evening! Hope everybody is well and enjoying this rather kick ass weather
> 
> Been busy busy busy cooking up this that anything and everything, that and teaching the girls how a real man smokes weed, 1 joint and noone will smoke with me any more lol. Have ended up rather ill though thanks to some bastard thing that's doing the rounds down in this part of the country, hasn't stopped me though, not when there's food to be eaten  This weekend is pretty much taken up with menu planning. Only really sorted my starter so far which is gonna be chilli and salt tempura soft shell crab on a bed of hot raddish and raw bean sprouts  Thinking a lobster linguini followed by a kiwi sorbet with passionfruit dressing but gotta work out the costings first, it's only meant to be £10 a head alas, else i'd just go fucking nuts



sounds shit ... a nice burger on the bbq n some chips will do me  

hows it going anyway ya posh tart , rumour has it ya have yaself a new lady friend  

not had a chat with you for ages mate , drop me a pm if you like and we can catch up


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2012)

Haha, oh, it's tempted me  while i've a thing for lobster, i would have no problem myself just chucking out some tasty burgers or a fat steak and chips or such, but nope, we're being assessed on how much thought and whatnot we put into our food, and well, they regularly hire on someone who has taken the course so i'm fairly keen about the idea of maiing a good impression, rather in need of a job and it would be amazing to work there. 

That aside though i'm pretty darned good, coughing myself into the grave and being woken up by fire alarms almost every morning due to an electrical fault, but all good  It is more a statement of fact as opposed to a rumour, i do indeed have myself a special ladyfriend, xKuroiTaimax to be precise.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie what happened to the seeds mate thought you was sendin?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Robbie what happened to the seeds mate thought you was sendin?


i replied to this in HC's Thread , you never sent me your address


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i replied to this in HC's Thread , you never sent me your address


that was months ago lol pukka is a wreckhead in disguise lol hows that weed going down HONEST opinion?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i replied to this in HC's Thread , you never sent me your address


Send it you in pm an sent it in txt still got the txt im samsung an it saves all txt off each person in its own folder. then you still said you ant got it so emailed it. what next by pigeon?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that was months ago lol pukka is a wreckhead in disguise lol hows that weed going down HONEST opinion?



Fuck off you lol.....you askin me or rob there mate? i dont get mine till tomoz.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Send it you in pm an sent it in txt still got the txt im samsung an it saves all txt off each person in its own folder. then you still said you ant got it so emailed it. what next by pigeon?


well im pretty sure i didnt get it , i have got them for you if you still want them man ... no need to get ya knickers in a twist ya lanky cunt.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that was months ago lol pukka is a wreckhead in disguise lol hows that weed going down HONEST opinion?


not smoked any yet mate , just rolling one up now so ill let you know soon  thanks again mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

well man i gotta give it to you , that was the best exo ive ever had. has a real nice taste even with rolling baccy and was smooth! feeling pretty stoned aswell so a deffo 5/5 from me  yay !  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> well im pretty sure i didnt get it , i have got them for you if you still want them man ... no need to get ya knickers in a twist ya lanky cunt.


Haha lay off the lanky ginge lol just thought you was bein mardy 1st till i seen ya reply lol, im not that bothed about the seeds mate was just thinkin you ant sent so that did me nut now i no ill get it to again lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 27, 2012)

Playin cod with the misses has done me nut in lmao she has nt a clue wtf she is doin or who she is ment to kill haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 28, 2012)

http://m.socialshopping.com/maplin/promotions/Save-30-00-on-Remote-Controlled-Air-Cooler-at-Maplin/


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 28, 2012)

Offer ends August 10, 2010


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

no one about ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

Seen the offer in the paper an cant find it on the site, thought that link was it but obviously not, i did think it was cheaper in the paper lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> no one about ?


I'm about just busy trying to combat illness and get my menu sorted. Crab for starter shark for main


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm about just busy trying to combat illness and get my menu sorted. Crab for starter shark for main



squid for pudding ?? go the whole hog lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

Pukka has anyone grown out any of your crosses yet pal ? interested to see what phenos or in these packs


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> squid for pudding ?? go the whole hog lmao


Lol, my original plan was steak tartar for starters, rib of beef for main, and fillet steak with horseraddish ice cream for desert  STEAK

Nope, soft shell crab with bean sprouts and raddish and some kind of soy sauce dressing for starters, kiwi sorbet as a palet cleanser, bake and shark for main with green dressing, hot sauce, vinegar slaw and tamarind (basically a carribean shark burger thing ) and then pudding is going to be fresh lychee with raspberry ice cream and chocolate sauce. Just havn't gotten around to sorting out quanitites costing and specific ingredients. Just fancied a mix of fancy food and street food


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, my original plan was steak tartar for starters, rib of beef for main, and fillet steak with horseraddish ice cream for desert  STEAK
> 
> Nope, soft shell crab with bean sprouts and raddish and some kind of soy sauce dressing for starters, kiwi sorbet as a palet cleanser, bake and shark for main with green dressing, hot sauce, vinegar slaw and tamarind (basically a carribean shark burger thing ) and then pudding is going to be fresh lychee with raspberry ice cream and chocolate sauce. Just havn't gotten around to sorting out quanitites costing and specific ingredients. Just fancied a mix of fancy food and street food



doesnt sound three bad that mate , not a big lover of sea food if im honest but the shark burger thing , kiwi sorbet and the lychee and ice cream would go down a treat , i cant handle crab ... the smell reminds me of a old g/f i once had .... bad bad memories !! PMSL !!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

LMAO

I can't get enough of seafood, bloody love the stuff. Especially shellfish  I'm just looking forward to cooking it up as it's all just made up off the top of my head on the whole, whereas everyone else on the course are just pulling recipes straight out of well known cook books. I'm not paying £4k so i can just cook up someone elses recipe. I want to learn to make my own so it could be great, could be a disaster, all part of the experience though


----------



## haz102 (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright lads! I'm going away on Thursday for two weeks
and I was wondering whether to repot one of
my plants from a 10 litre to a 50 litre before I
go away, or when I get back?
I get back around mid August so I don't know
it they will have started flowering yet (It's my first outdoor grow this year!) Will it make a
huge difference if I do it before I go or after?
To be honest I don't really want to spend
£17.00 on Biobizz All Mix before I go away! Any advice will help! Cheers!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 29, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Alright lads! I'm going away on Thursday for two weeks
> and I was wondering whether to repot one of
> my plants from a 10 litre to a 50 litre before I
> go away, or when I get back?
> ...


i would have thought it would be flowering by then, so it would be best to re pot it now

TTT you should get on hells kitchen after your done with that course, most of the people they have on that cant cook for shit lol

i picked up my new air cooler today. my old 1 got broken by the kids. its quite good, its got an ionizer, uv light to kill germs and a freezer pack and i paid £31 for it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Pukka has anyone grown out any of your crosses yet pal ? interested to see what phenos or in these packs


Chedz has got 5 x the gk x livers nearly ready for flower an he popped 5 x gk x psyco a week or 2 ago mate, looks like hes got some nice livers phenos but still early to say mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i would have thought it would be flowering by then, so it would be best to re pot it now
> 
> TTT you should get on hells kitchen after your done with that course, most of the people they have on that cant cook for shit lol
> 
> i picked up my new air cooler today. my old 1 got broken by the kids. its quite good, its got an ionizer, uv light to kill germs and a freezer pack and i paid £31 for it


Lol, fuck working in a high pressure restaurant like that  I'm looking at converting an old double decker bus into a chilled out burger van so to speak, 420 wagon or some such. Bit of reggae blaring out, street food, but of the highest quality at the lowest prices  get high and come munch on a pulled pork and gravy baguette or a jerked chicken burger or this that and well, anything you might see on man vs food lol  fucking love the food on that show


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i would have thought it would be flowering by then, so it would be best to re pot it now
> 
> TTT you should get on hells kitchen after your done with that course, most of the people they have on that cant cook for shit lol
> 
> i picked up my new air cooler today. my old 1 got broken by the kids. its quite good, its got an ionizer, uv light to kill germs and a freezer pack and i paid £31 for it


The cooler wasnt from maplin was it mate? i seen the offer for half price coolers in the paper but then cant find on there site.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The cooler wasnt from maplin was it mate? i seen the offer for half price coolers in the paper but then cant find on there site.


is this the deal you was on about mate £39.99 with free delivery ... there all out of stock now though 
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/air-cooler-humidifier-for-39-99-delivered-maplin-1265365


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

if the gkxlivers shit taste is in anyway as bad as the exoxblack rose cross then your on to a winner pukka lol my whole next yield says not in any way will it even be as good as just real livers all ya do by crossing these shitty strains with the qaulity of uk clone only is degrade the origanal clone-only not enhance it............


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if the gkxlivers shit taste is in anyway as bad as the exoxblack rose cross then your on to a winner pukka lol my whole next yield says not in any way will it even be as good as just real livers all ya do by crossing these shitty strains with the qaulity of uk clone only is degrade the origanal clone-only not enhance it............


the exoxbr that good eh? You'll have to send me a sample!  Not gonna get my grow on for another month at least alas. Got like 18 strains in my tin now including pukkas that need growing and for fucks sake, stupid bloody thieving flamates, i had 20 of the exoxbr in flowering and had to bin em all. Funnily enough i was looking at some photo's of the daddy br earlier this evening and well, no side branching whatsoever, one huge tall stem, rather hoping there's a "phat" single cola pheno hiding around somewhere


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> the exoxbr that good eh? You'll have to send me a sample!  Not gonna get my grow on for another month at least alas. Got like 18 strains in my tin now including pukkas that need growing and for fucks sake, stupid bloody thieving flamates, i had 20 of the exoxbr in flowering and had to bin em all. Funnily enough i was looking at some photo's of the daddy br earlier this evening and well, no side branching whatsoever, one huge tall stem, rather hoping there's a "phat" single cola pheno hiding around somewhere


lol i no it was urs ttt and you no i like and respect you more than many on this site but whatever pheno i tasted was bad to the extreme, ive tasted a few other strains that been crossed with the clone only strains and im yet to see the point NONE have tasted even half as good as the origanal clone-only??? so why???

neway im hitting the jaggerbombs and got a hunger on lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm some middle class twat, i never kow what context "bad" is being used in  I smoked the black rose though and it was complete shite, my opnion is that it's for nothing other than adding colour, and that once colour is fou/nd, like with an autoflowering plant, you then need to breed out all of the bullshit and just keep the single trait you're after. I myself would not see any point in growing the exoxbr if i have the exo available as well. Although i have to say robbie grew out one of the EXOxDT and it wasn't cheese but i fucking loved it, had to go grovelling to dura asking for some of the 50 beans back that i'd given him. But then again, that was exo crossed with some mr nice gear so i rather figured it would end up pretty nice 

Incidentally from the 20 i put into flowering of the exoxbr i noticed a hell of a lot of hermies, so i'm very wary about that one as it is, but the hermies were from the get go, not late on in flowering, but it got my paranoia going


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm some middle class twat, i never kow what context "bad" is being used in  I smoked the black rose though and it was complete shite, my opnion is that it's for nothing other than adding colour, and that once colour is fou/nd, like with an autoflowering plant, you then need to breed out all of the bullshit and just keep the single trait you're after. I myself would not see any point in growing the exoxbr if i have the exo available as well. Although i have to say robbie grew out one of the EXOxDT and it wasn't cheese but i fucking loved it, had to go grovelling to dura asking for some of the 50 beans back that i'd given him. But then again, that was exo crossed with some mr nice gear so i rather figured it would end up pretty nice
> 
> Incidentally from the 20 i put into flowering of the exoxbr i noticed a hell of a lot of hermies, so i'm very wary about that one as it is, but the hermies were from the get go, not late on in flowering, but it got my paranoia going


m8 the exobr is so far off the real exodus it should have the exo taken from its name lol aint just me sayiing it ask a few there opinion of the exobr compared to just my exo im not digging at you either ttt just pointing out how much crossing them strains can take of the original.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 the exobr is so far off the real exodus it should have the exo taken from its name lol aint just me sayiing it ask a few there opinion of the exobr compared to just my exo im not digging at you either ttt just pointing out how much crossing them strains can take of the original.


No offence taken indeed. It was a simple pollen chucking excersize, i knew that anything could be the outcome. Hopefully there is a exo based pheno in there somewhere, maybe it'll need to be taken to F2's to find it, dunno, not really a breeder, but i just really really want to find a great pheno so i can call it strawberry cheesecake lol but having smoked exo and black rose as they are, i knew that it would be a massive hit to the quality, as i say, the BR smoke was bollocks.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, fuck working in a high pressure restaurant like that  I'm looking at converting an old double decker bus into a chilled out burger van so to speak, 420 wagon or some such. Bit of reggae blaring out, street food, but of the highest quality at the lowest prices  get high and come munch on a pulled pork and gravy baguette or a jerked chicken burger or this that and well, anything you might see on man vs food lol  fucking love the food on that show


fucking right  i watch them eating the pulled pork and spicy chicken wing buckets and i get hungry as fuck. we need places like that over here


PUKKA BUD said:


> The cooler wasnt from maplin was it mate? i seen the offer for half price coolers in the paper but then cant find on there site.


no, ebay mate. it was a second hand 1 but it had a shit load of extras


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

blah blah blah........who cares, are you the guardian of clone onlys or sumut mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> blah blah blah........who cares, are you the guardian of clone onlys or sumut mate?


are you the pollen chucking king then???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

no spunk flingin champ lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

Got abit of weed down skeggy looked shite an the smell was wierd but tasted nice abit unusual an got you smashed lol fuck knows what it was.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got abit of weed down skeggy looked shite an the smell was wierd but tasted nice abit unusual an got you smashed lol fuck knows what it was.


some people got standards m8 lolol


----------



## cannabutt (Jul 29, 2012)

Any of you lot got the proper uk cheese cut's on the go?

Not GHS Jobbies  

I'm not on scrounge, just wondering ..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> some people got standards m8 lolol


Aye lasses bro had some an said it looks shit but it taste good an is strong so knew before we got it mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

sambo i get what ya saying about the exo x br but the one all you lot say is shite was just one pheno , there could be phenos in there that are green , phenos that are red , phenos that batter you and ones that dont do shit .... you just got to find the right pheno and keep it alive ! at the end of the day the clone only strains are proof of that ! the exo is just a pheno from skunk #1 , it batters you , yields well and people thought it was good enough to keep alive ... i know your gonna disagree with me though lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

i wont waste ya breath mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

No where near the best weed ive tasted mate but real nice an strong ill give you that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No where near the best weed ive tasted mate but real nice an strong ill give you that.


thats the spirit m8 cause nowhere near my best, but is there the 3 specials falvour,smell n high????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats the spirit m8 cause nowhere near my best, but is there the 3 specials falvour,smell n high????


yeh it stinks mate high is strong as fuck specially on the exo, id say the taste was the lowest score still good an smooth no harsh shit, ive just had better tastin blues many a times, but i put half of that down to the strain.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

Im the king of the clone onlys sambo so do 1 haha and so wot if the gkxlivers does nt make the cut of the livers that is nt the point in me growin em out the whole point is to find a pheno that hits hard and yeilds well !! We can all talk till were blue in the face and say yh yh wots the point but at the end of the day is nice to know u tried to find somethin unique and somethin that appeals to all like the exo pyscho livers do!! Which is why i wanted to start a perpitual grow as ive that many beans lyin about i could easily av a field full . that does nt mean the exo or psycho slh are goin any were as i know they are proven strains and brings the bacon home unlike the beans that av never been tested before take the dog from bb for example no1 ever knew they d be a hit untill the breeder actaully grew em out !! Rant over lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> yeh it stinks mate high is strong as fuck specially on the exo, id say the taste was the lowest score still good an smooth no harsh shit, ive just had better tastin blues many a times, but i put half of that down to the strain.


i would agree 100% apart from the comment on the taste score on the exo, yes the pyscho but not the exo i challenge you to send or produce exo of a better flvour n smell at chop day 56.........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im the king of the clone onlys sambo so do 1 haha and so wot if the gkxlivers does nt make the cut of the livers that is nt the point in me growin em out the whole point is to find a pheno that hits hard and yeilds well !! We can all talk till were blue in the face and say yh yh wots the point but at the end of the day is nice to know u tried to find somethin unique and somethin that appeals to all like the exo pyscho livers do!! Which is why i wanted to start a perpitual grow as ive that many beans lyin about i could easily av a field full . that does nt mean the exo or psycho slh are goin any were as i know they are proven strains and brings the bacon home unlike the beans that av never been tested before take the dod from bb for example no1 ever knew they d be a hit untill the breeder actaully grew em out !! Rant over lolol


lmfao king of clone onlys you need to sample what u sell/send before you claim that m8 lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

but then again chedz what every1 u sent said bout your weed especially ya pyscho n exo mix just makes feel elsewise no you are the king pmsl...........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i would agree 100% apart from the comment on the taste score on the exo yes the pyscho but not the exo i challenge you to send or produce exo of a better flvour n smell at chop day 56.........


Your probs right mate ive only had mine which wernt much kop an chedz wernt either an some exo workin away an id say yours was the best outa the bunch just sayin with your exo the high an smell scored more then taste and if the blues done right its way better tastin.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao king of clone onlys you need to sample what u sell/send before you claim that m8 lmfao


Lmao sambo lad like as been said wen i send ill send to all not just 1 and we ll see who is laughin at the end haha as for day 56 aimed at pukka my exo is near enough always cut then and i always will stick to ya soil lad you ll need it if u wanna pull of a miracle at beatin flavour taste and smell of my next cocco grow lad !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your probs right mate ive only had mine which wernt much kop an chedz wernt either an some exo workin away an id say yours was the best outa the bunch just sayin the blues done right is way better.


the pepsi challenge is there all day m8 but your comparing exo to liver at 8wks no contest on flavour fuck the best weed ive grown some would say ie noooooooobs is 8wks soil grown livers dont mean they aint a lightweight like you thats gets stoned of a 8wk livers lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao sambo lad like as been said wen i send ill send to all not just 1 and we ll see who is laughin at the end haha as for day 56 aimed at pukka my exo is near enough always cut then and i always will stick to ya soil lad you ll need it if u wanna pull of a miracle at beatin flavour taste and smell of my next cocco grow lad !!


u need to look over the old posts cheds it was me saying let the weed do the talking long before you did but i aint gonna stand king of the clone=only bullshit posts lol

any1 not saying is only not saying out of politeness not only was i polite enough to tell ya ur weed is gash i also offered u a sample of decent weed which by not sending your address you have refused.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

best blues ive had looked like it had gone nearly 10 at least was all blue purpley colour so no the 8 week shit wont compare just lettin you no what i thought of the taste mate, an not down for no challenge with the exo i aint growin it again its psycho or blues for me or both lol an who gets stoned off 8week blues? im immune to the stuff why you think i love the psycho so much? its got that fruity taste but strong.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

And sambo lad its a proven fact ive been knockin grows out for yeild and yeild only the last how many runs u could nt or cant compete with me lad even if i grew with 1 or 2 lights ive neva stuck with 1 technique neva and probley neva will as it gets a little borin after growin the same thing over an over so if i mix it up a little ill stick to the way im growin atm fuck lad u only really need a+b+c and your halfway there believe that shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> best blues ive had looked like it had gone nearly 10 at least was all blue purpley colour so no the 8 week shit wont compare just lettin you no what i thought of the taste mate, an not down for no challenge with the exo i aint growin it again its psycho or blues for me or both lol an who gets stoned off 8week blues? im immune to the stuff why you think i love the psycho so much? its got that fruity taste but strong.


if i had some blues to grow i could say otherwise ive only grew her 3times and only took her to 9wks but it was the proper blues and it was weak as fuck compared to 9wk exo or pyscho with little in difference to smell strngth.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And sambo lad its a proven fact ive been knockin grows out for yeild and yeild only the last how many runs u could nt or cant compete with me lad even if i grew with 1 or 2 lights ive neva stuck with 1 technique neva and probley neva will as it gets a little borin after growin the same thing over an over so if i mix it up a little ill stick to the way im growin atm fuck lad u only really need a+b+c and your halfway there believe that shit.


chedz as small as i am i dont just grow for flavour or else i would just stick to soil but ur coco standards take the piss n i no i can piss it or else i wouldnt av taken the pepsi challenge i dont bet unless im gonna win lol even when theres no prize lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u need to look over the old posts cheds it was me saying let the weed do the talking long before you did but i aint gonna stand king of the clone=only bullshit posts lol
> 
> any1 not saying is only not saying out of politeness not only was i polite enough to tell ya ur weed is gash i also offered u a sample of decent weed which by not sending your address you have refused.


Like ive said lad the weed ive sent to peeps is the stuff i av lyin about after main deal as been done lol cant u get that into your head the packages gives that away even before openin ya muppet like ive said exo psycho it does nt matter ill piss ya on the yeild taste strengh smoothness all at day 56 chop and btw ill be settin up on sr to after the lads av got there stuff to prove to ya and we ll see the rep i get for it compaire to your lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

different buzz all together mate tho so cant compare, i can sit an smoke psycho till im droolin then asleep smoke to much strong blues i start gettin all twitchy heart racin kinda stone wish i hadnt buzz on. so some would say stronger, for me psychos stronger the blues dont really do much these days unless smoked loads but as a youth i was fucked many a times of 1 bucket lol i cant produce the goods but as soon as some tasty comes around ill send you some down mate its twice as good as that exo never had your 9 week stuff tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Like ive said lad the weed ive sent to peeps is the stuff i av lyin about after main deal as been done lol cant u get that into your head the packages gives that away even before openin ya muppet like ive said exo psycho it does nt matter ill piss ya on the yeild taste strengh smoothness all at day 56 chop and btw ill be settin up on sr to after the lads av got there stuff to prove to ya and we ll see the rep i get for it compaire to your lolol


chedz we all been listening to your shit then tasteing the truth for a good while lo i care not what u do but u talk shit and ur weed is gash a fact most riu vets no lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> different buzz all together mate tho so cant compare, i can sit an smoke psycho till im droolin then asleep smoke to much strong blues i start gettin all twitchy heart racin kinda stone wish i hadnt buzz on. so some would say stronger, for me psychos stronger the blues dont really do much these days unless smoked loads but as a youth i was fucked many a times of 1 bucket lol i cant produce the goods but as soon as some tasty comes around ill send you some down mate its twice as good as that exo never had your 9 week stuff tho.


pukka as you no i see it as i tell it day you send me better i will happily admit n post but that day is yet to come as we both no lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chedz as small as i am i dont just grow for flavour or else i would just stick to soil but ur coco standards take the piss n i no i can piss it or else i wouldnt av taken the pepsi challenge i dont bet unless im gonna win lol even when theres no prize lol


Lad u aint gonna rub me up like u think you are trust me u can slag peeps shit off mine included but for doin so you ll be spiteing yaself as im deffo out to kill the pepsi challenge off and sort a little diffrence out haha all primo but will get sent no gash like as been packages will be spot on no micky mouse bollox and like i told ya if your that sure put ya money were ya bollox are and give the mouth a rest lad if your that sure you d deffo be up for that!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

gunna roll a exo with some of my gumby mixed for bed lol......night night lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pukka as you no i see it as i tell it day you send me better i will happily admit n post but that day is yet to come as we both no lol


Tell me about it mate not had no propa decent myself like i said the quart i managed to get for skeg tasted shite.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chedz we all been listening to your shit then tasteing the truth for a good while lol just dont do a billy in shame i care not what u do but u talk shit and ur weed is gash a fact most riu vets no lolol


Lololol rofl vets lad lmfao like who yourself hahaha u know da lad with the big head always comes down with a nasty bang hahahaha there is only 4 peeps on this forum that as yet to recieve from me and believe me i would nt call em vets and that is nt somethin to be ashamed of trust haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lad u aint gonna rub me up like u think you are trust me u can slag peeps shit off mine included but for doin so you ll be spiteing yaself as im deffo out to kill the pepsi challenge off and sort a little diffrence out haha all primo but will get sent no gash like as been packages will be spot on no micky mouse bollox and like i told ya if your that sure put ya money were ya bollox are and give the mouth a rest lad if your that sure you d deffo be up for that!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


chedz i respect your honor as far as u sent what u sent but thats as far as it gos, the weed was pure shit FACT i aint gonna lie i since offered u a sample of my own which u have basically refused?if u belieive you live in a fantasy non smokers world if you think what u sent out was nice weed then thats ur call lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lololol rofl vets lad lmfao like who yourself hahaha u know da lad with the big head always comes down with a nasty bang hahahaha there is only 4 peeps on this forum that as yet to recieve from me and believe me i would nt call em vets and that is nt somethin to be ashamed of trust haha


more proof that u no fuck all bout weed really u really do believe that last batch was good weed night night joker ur almost as good as unlucky lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> chedz i respect your honor as far as u sent what u sent but thats as far as it gos, the weed was pure shit FACT i aint gonna lie i since offered u a sample of my own which u have basically refused?if u belieive you live in a fantasy non smokers world if you think what u sent out was nice weed then thats ur call lmao


Haha fantasy non smoker haha bro i probly smoke more than u av now and ive been dabblin for the past few yrs haha i started smokin from the age of 14 nuffin to be proud about believe me i got 9s on knock at that age to and fucked it all up the wall so dont tell me about non smokin ya jockey lmfao wen youve put a 9 bar in the middle of a room and told peeps to dig in and help thereselves come back ay !! Lmfao i donna see it tbh i really cant so i dont see how u can make that comment at all lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> more proof that u no fuck all bout weed really u really do believe that last batch was good weed night night joker ur almost as good as unlucky lmao


Wot part of the last batch ?? Wot peep recieved ?? Like i said its wot i had lyin about if it was upto scratch youd av recieved fuck all lmfao let me guess you dashed the lot?? Haha and joker im not the fucker sellin clone a 25 a pop with.5 of green lmfao no wonder your on ya arse lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wot no come back lol night night


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

Morning people, aint been on for a long time. Drama here, drama there, drama fucking everywhere. Cant go wrong with the clone only. I seem to b dialled in to livers and SLH. The psyco is strong and fruity, exo is strong and musty tasting but both yield less than the livers and SLH in my setup. Its all about the money, money, money


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2012)

good to see ya back sbill, how did that dog grow of yours end up?


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2012)

Same old chit chat in here then. Should be called, "The Labour a Point Thread".


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

Good to see u still bursting balls and cheddar aka great white shark is still biting.....A friend game me some shit called snowstorm. He says mix it with the ripen. One has and the girls are drinking like your good self on proper.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Same old chit chat in here then. Should be called, "The Labour a Point Thread".


Ill fling up some WOOF, just for u


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

This was my short fat pheno. I'll be honest, it slightly hermied from seed but cloning seems to have eradicated the trait.......Smells like someone has just pulled a massive wheelspin in ma room


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

12/12 from rooted clone


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2012)

they look a good size sbill, how come ya sticking with the livers n slh tho?


fuck that jaggermeister works was just reading last nights posts some1 was being a lairy fuck as per lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

Ive got the exo and psyco there. My m8 is doing the exo and tbh he managed 10oz from 8 12/12 from rooted clone. Me, I managed 5, pretty much the same with the psyco. With the livers and SLH Im getting 12-15. Makes sense. Also the psyco dosent really like me. She craves something, think calmag, whereas the livers and SLH love A+B only


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2012)

morning fuckwits.....


----------



## dura72 (Jul 30, 2012)

well im 40 years old this week, got a kindle touch from my girl, great for me as i read constantly, good for the train when im travlling to uni as its got mp3 as well. my 6 blue widow are looking fuckin great, there only 30 days into flower but buds all over the place with loads of white hairs,gonna nip out later and feed them, hopeful this grow will pay my debts off and buy me all my books for uni and hopefully a laptop if its a decent yeild, im really wanting to start uni debt free coz im gonna be fuckin thousands n debt when i finish. my other four (blue widow again coz im just too fuckin tight to buy new seeds) have just been potted up, all about 10" tall and under my hps for 2 or 3 weeks veg. ive also gota qq in with them but its regular so its just a waitin game, its still needin potted up so ahll do that tonite. gotta another 5 clones ive just taken 2 days ago when i potted up, never had any cloning gel but havent used it the last twice anyway and havent had much in the way of failures, talking about failures hows life bill?.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

No bad m8.....going to the Dam in a couple of weeks. Might come and rape you for 30 BW clones when I get back. Quick turnaround that bitch. A kindle, all I think about when I hear that word is South Africans in a power cut. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

whats in my tent 

View attachment 2274564View attachment 2274565View attachment 2274566View attachment 2274569View attachment 2274570View attachment 2274572


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks good Don, take it they are all jaffas or u doing a seed run. I let some livers go 12 weeks and there was a few seeds. Will they b any good?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

six ozs, 1200watts of cooltubes and 5 plants gone. fucking twats. they left the fans though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Looks good Don, take it they are all jaffas or u doing a seed run. I let some livers go 12 weeks and there was a few seeds. Will they b any good?


hahah aye all sensi this time, barring a branch i intended to do... 

there's a good chance those pips are fems unless you've had stray pollen from anything.


welshsmoker said:


> six ozs, 1200watts of cooltubes and 5 plants gone. fucking twats. they left the fans though.


sickener man


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

they even took the pots, but tipped the soil out everywhere. CUNTS.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

hahah oh aye that's the usual man, my pal had the samechucked mud all over the place, smashed the cooltube,

left his bud box xxl but slashed all the tent walls to bits and left. plod for ya


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

took the cooltubes the ballasts they even took the fucking thermometer, they left the nutes as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

court date or just a fine and a slap?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

not in mine thank fuck. he got to go back in november, pending enquires ,but i think he will have a date, he should walk with a bit of luck. but his previous is a nightmare.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2012)

All about the previous. Repeat offenders especially. Even worse with female judges. Thats why when I go missing for days the punishment from the Mrs gets worse each time. Why cant they understand we r what we r. I ams what I ams.(said in my best popeye voice


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 30, 2012)

A lad who works at our place grew at his old mans house and they got done for 31 mature plants and 10 ready to go in the old man took the rap for it and he was back out in a few hrs they filled the bath with water and threw all the electricle stuff in there and threw the pots and soil all over the gaff was a right state from the pics i sin but real lucky to get away with slapped wrists imo!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Jul 30, 2012)

funny reading yesterday there boys, alot of postering and chest puffing i see. funny as fuck.
on the exo br was ok after couple week cure. not a touch on exo but nice change for me as exo everywhere round here.
theres some so called ak going here to but i swear its psycho man. if ak then it like no ak i ever had before.
i had no hermies issues on the exo x br but mites seem to love it and use it as a mite dogging lay by.
i chopped it weeks early as trichs went amber way to quick. 
the rom x br was also cut way to early but that was cos it looked amazing. smoked great to. only shame was had no lower branchs as such and couldnt really clone it, reckon had a winner pheno there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2012)

easy ladies.
not been online much. got a kickass infection and ran out of gabbies(they put me on firtnightly without tellin me)
anyways spoke to a bloody nice doc and he switched me to pre-gabs 75mg working me bak to the 300's lie wat was on b4 on normal gabbapentin.
goin nutz with the subbies fro pain atm soo chedz giz sum time to get levveled bak out and il get u sum more sorted

i will say this exo is fukkin gorgeouse best smoke ive had in time/! lovely pain reliving hi and smashes u imo lol

im going coz cant sit at pc much

peace.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2012)

soft secrets the magazine use to have all court case's of busts in the back pages i read some crazy 1s 150 plants and dry weed n still no jail time comes to mind, dont think they still do it not for a while now about a yr or so but you can read all the old 1's on the website.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> they filled the bath with water and threw all the electricle stuff in there


And that's how fukkin stupid police are. You can throw a computer or any other electrical item in the bath (I know a guy who ran Glasgow Uni's IT dept) and he was always popping computers into baths to clean them. Providing you let electrical equipment dry out, water will not damage it to my knowledge. The only thing that will damage it is if you spill juice or tea or something that will leave sugars behind that corrode the electrical parts. I have experienced that when my ex bird decided to spill ribena down the middle console of my car....suddenly all my electrics started going wonky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

we can live in hope that one day the plod will chuck the leccy stuff in while it's turned on and go up in a different kind of blue light eh...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone know of an alternative to visine eyedrops in the uk? shits expensive to import off ebay.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 31, 2012)

Amazon donald


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

ledge.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 31, 2012)

man this thread is dead nowadays ......


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 31, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> man this thread is dead nowadays ......



Mostly dead, it wakes up again when Sambo's on the piss


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

yep is dead as fuck nowdays m8 and yes you where right the other night is just the 1 pheno, but no talking to me when im that wrecked lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2012)

evening lads, well just got me hands onna cpl of cheese clones, hope they take. didnt have any rooting gel but last few clones ive done ive not used any and they came good so fingers crossed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> evening lads, well just got me hands onna cpl of cheese clones, hope they take. didnt have any rooting gel but last few clones ive done ive not used any and they came good so fingers crossed.


Wit flavour of cheese you got, apart fae foreskinzola


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> evening lads, well just got me hands onna cpl of cheese clones, hope they take. didnt have any rooting gel but last few clones ive done ive not used any and they came good so fingers crossed.



shitloads around nowdays m8 so many different cheese cuts but none ive tasted as good as the proper exo cut, see some the other day the person was told they where luton cheese i.e the home of the exo cut and thats what he thought till i showed him me own cheese lol was a lighter clolor and the smell n flavour nowhere near as intense as the exo.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

How do lads?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How do lads?


alrite m8 yeah all good, same ol shit different day. 

u back to work? i was wondering the other day, u dont usually txt as much when ya working.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8 yeah all good, same ol shit different day.
> 
> u back to work? i was wondering the other day, u dont usually txt as much when ya working.


I got laid off dint i mate so since ive gone on me own now, so works abit hit an miss at the min till i build it up need to get some advertisin i think. im likin it tho like today i only had to price 2 jobs this morn an was back home for a spliff at 11am lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2012)

been told its exo cheese. got them from my bro so it probably is, he got them off a guy that tends to know his stuff. only time'll tell. the mothers were pretty short and bushy with a good broad leaf, not sure how long theyve been in veg though, forgot to ask looks about 4 weeks or so, just under a shitty little vegging fluro. dunno why my bro persists with it .


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got laid off dint i mate so since ive gone on me own now, so works abit hit an miss at the min till i build it up need to get some advertisin i think. im likin it tho like today i only had to price 2 jobs this morn an was back home for a spliff at 11am lol


fuck i didnt no m8 u didnt say, thats abit shitty.

still good to be home for 11am and if you can get by with ya price work then all good, me friend is a roofer n always waiting for money from price work its all good the lazy fuck still lives at home lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Dont sound like exo if short n bushy. Exo is viney. Ill have a butchers and tell u


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> been told its exo cheese. got them from my bro so it probably is, he got them off a guy that tends to know his stuff. only time'll tell. the mothers were pretty short and bushy with a good broad leaf, not sure how long theyve been in veg though, forgot to ask looks about 4 weeks or so, just under a shitty little vegging fluro. dunno why my bro persists with it .


im no cheese expert m8 but ive smoked enough exo over the yrs its the 1 clone-only u will see a fair bit in the south, and ive grown her 4-5times now thats all.

i no all that double serated leave edge shit but tbh never really looked lol i no where my cut came from and i trust the source and like i say smoked enough of the strain over the years to no its the real deal.

worth a bash tho dura especailly if you trust the source of the cut, is a really good cash crop strain.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont sound like exo if short n bushy. Exo is viney. Ill have a butchers and tell u


his adult plants thru in his other room are kinda long and viney....i just assumed they were a bit stretched....ive never grown cheese so i dunno what im lookin for tbh.


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im no cheese expert m8 but ive smoked enough exo over the yrs its the 1 clone-only u will see a fair bit in the south, and ive grown her 4-5times now thats all.
> 
> i no all that double serated leave edge shit but tbh never really looked lol i no where my cut came from and i trust the source and like i say smoked enough of the strain over the years to no its the real deal.
> 
> worth a bash tho dura especailly if you trust the source of the cut, is a really good cash crop strain.



its ALL about the cash for me mate. thats why i like this blue widow, its fast as fuck and the church coz its reliable.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont sound like exo if short n bushy. Exo is viney. Ill have a butchers and tell u


you aint gonna start claiming to be the king of clone-onlys are ya m8 cause that spots taken ask chedz lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

They laid me of a week before me lad was born mate the tossers lol fuck um tho was wank anyway.

Can earn nice with price work just gotta get enough jobs to fill the time geezer, tbh with the young un im enjoyin bein at home more an the mrs dont mind as much either.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you aint gonna start claiming to be the king of clone-onlys are ya m8 cause that spots taken ask chedz lmao


Lol.....tbh Im not really taken to the exo, decent hybrid tho. Personally Im better at livers and SLH. Suit my sog style


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> its ALL about the cash for me mate. thats why i like this blue widow, its fast as fuck and the church coz its reliable.


if its the real deal u will enjoy then dura its good to go at 8wks very good to go lol ive chopped the odd plant at 7 and still got away with it at top price, thats half my argument with clone-onlys how many seed strains could u chop at 49days flower n still get decent bud???


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Lol.....tbh Im not really taken to the exo, decent hybrid tho. Personally Im better at livers and SLH. Suit my sog style


u got too much money already bill thats why you love them long flowering strains lol nar fuck all u can say bout that combo m8 u got 2 mega strains there and both totally different too each other in smell,flavour n high.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 31, 2012)

sambo when you use ripen do you use it all way to chop or do you use plain water for last few days mate ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u got too much money already bill thats why you love them long flowering strains lol nar fuck all u can say bout that combo m8 u got 2 mega strains there and both totally different too each other in smell,flavour n high.


Livers can come down at 8 weeks but is better at 9. Lemon is perfect at 10. Proper trippy the lemon, well for me anyway....been puffing more, keeps me off the booze


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> sambo when you use ripen do you use it all way to chop or do you use plain water for last few days mate ?


i been using the ripen for a few yrs m8 and done plenty of side by side with or without ripen tests and i no that it works and works well especially considering the cheap price, but yeah i do fink it need that last few days of just plain water dunno but without sometime ive thought i can taste ripen not that i no what it fucking taste like i dont drink the stuff lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Livers can come down at 8 weeks but is better at 9. Lemon is perfect at 10. Proper trippy the lemon, well for me anyway....been puffing more, keeps me off the booze


been hiding under the sofa at the knock of the door then bill lol i no the feeling i been hitting it hard last 3wks when the flat buzzer gos off i do a army roll n assume the stealth position lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Hahaha....done my first bucket in about 10 years last night. Was a test of character. Defo changes your outlook on life. Its a wonder stoners have the minerals to grow.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hahaha....done my first bucket in about 10 years last night. Was a test of character. Defo changes your outlook on life. Its a wonder stoners have the minerals to grow.lol


am happy to hear that m8 dont make me feel so bad still doing the odd bucket at our age lol is a different buzz tho the buckets i smoked gear everyway but vaporize n that simple bucket bong will get ya stoned more than any ive found....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

A good old lung does the same job as a bucket lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Bought a vape too. Mrs goes mental for it. Makes me really confused and have fuck all short term memory. Did I say it makes me confused.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> A good old lung does the same job as a bucket lmao


lolol the lungs lolol i can defo say im not the king of clone-onlys but the fucking king of lungs i thought u boys up north had a different name for them ive heard them called parachutes before from u northan folk? but yeah like a bucket but transprotable lol 

still tho pukka theres something bout the force of the water gravity pushing the smoke in ya lungs that get ya more stoned from buckets.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone ever do hot knifes?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Na always been lungs where im from mate i no what ya sayin like buckets are better we used to have a little fucker with a string made from a 2L in a 4L bottle we used to carry around lol but if you do a lung right with 1short puff so the bag shoots in quick it gets you nearly as fucked lol none of that slow pushin ya hand up shit just 1 short fast toke so the lots in then a nice deep breath with the rest of ya lungs an hold the fucker in till no smoke comes out if some does its a dare lmao takin me back now this geezer lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone ever do hot knifes?


Yeh mate a few times with the old soap bar lol


----------



## dura72 (Jul 31, 2012)

well im off to bed....ive just turned 40 approximately 37 mins ago so im too old to be keeping these late hours.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy birthday old boy!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy birthday Dura, hope its a messy one for ya


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dura u old fossil av a messy en bro and keep out tha car !!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

happy birthday dura ya old git lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wots happenin sambo? 
I see lungs and buckets were the topic last night haha me personally always enjoyed the lung as it fucked u up more imo lol just remember if u exhale smoke your not doin it right lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

happy birthday fella, 

so that'll be about 4-6 weeks we'll hear nowt out of him hahaha have a good one dura


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

you lot ever try a waterfall? imagine a bucket but with only a tab size hole in the bottom light and release the finger from the hole and it pulls a nice creamy bottle full of smoke for you.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 1, 2012)

Always tjought waterfalls were a pain in the arse cos u had to fill the bottle up. Buckets buckets buckets. Can remember bein 14 n sittin rattlin tennr bits of the auld soap bar in buckets. Jst tear ma throat to shreds now


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy bday ginge......morning guys. Love good old shitty Jock weather. Got to admit, waking up with a stoneover is far better than waking up wae a nippy nose and yer heeds bouncing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

true that bily lad.

and aye scotty couldn't touch a soapy jakey now, think a soap bucket would just about finish me. mind on the bad head you'd get after too much rocky


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

i aint seen no soapbar for ages, did get some dodgy hash from sr tho recently from a uk vendor smells like afghan really does smell the part but its just too pliable n dusnt burn right squidgy soapbar basically.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

There's money in it but, fucked if I can be arsed dealing with the scrotes who want it


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Defo money moving weight. Funny u should say that Sambo. I went and looked at some "goldseal" the other day. Smelled like black, looked like black but certainly wasn't black. Good a sample dropped off of proper black though, real nice. 1400 a k but you need to buy 20. Any takers???? lol 

Does anyone know if they need in your loft to fit a combi boiler????


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo money moving weight. Funny u should say that Sambo. I went and looked at some "goldseal" the other day. Smelled like black, looked like black but certainly wasn't black. Good a sample dropped off of proper black though, real nice. 1400 a k but you need to buy 20. Any takers???? lol
> 
> Does anyone know if they need in your loft to fit a combi boiler????


Yh they ll need to go up there to fit a flue through the roof mate !! We do alot a scaffold for gas fitters and alot dont gove a fuck and carry on growin lol i would nt advise u to tho rofl


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

cheers chedz......new boiler it is. Ill get it done while im on hols


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

Who is fittin it bro??


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Im just making enquiries as I type. Just bought a new house. Needs a bit of work. Im off on holiday for 2 weeks before I move in. Hopefully boiler done for me coming home then fill the loft.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo money moving weight. Funny u should say that Sambo. I went and looked at some "goldseal" the other day. Smelled like black, looked like black but certainly wasn't black. Good a sample dropped off of proper black though, real nice. 1400 a k but you need to buy 20. Any takers???? lol
> 
> Does anyone know if they need in your loft to fit a combi boiler????



i had the council in my flat about 8 weeks ago fitting a full new boiler and rabator system.....as you know bill its just a small 1 b/room flat, i had at least 12 workers in and a full on grow going.....i just pushed the bed against the cupboard( as if i was moving it out the way for them) and fucked off to the pub. my mater , who knows about the grow, comes rushing in the pub about an hour later all flusterd as fuck, 'dae ye know yer hoose is foo o cooncil workers!!!!!!"....aye of course ah do....he's like ' what are ye gonny do about yer plants?? are ye no worried??'....me' of course ahm fuckin worried thats why ahm sittin here pouring gin doon ma fuckin neck coz theres FUCK all ah can do about it'....they never noticed a thing, ah had aw ma lights and fans off and there was that much smell and dust that they never noticed. ....bit fuckin nerve racking at the time ive gotta admit.


cheers for the birthday wishes lads...i am now OFFICIALLY over the hill.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet bro just make sure u get it done properly lad would nt want faults with a grow in there in the middle of flower lmao. kenetics or SPI are good with installation of combi boilers bro there are more but id pay the extra just for piece of mind


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Minted, just spoke to a friend of a friend who is a plumber. Says I can put the boiler on an outside wall and put the flue right out the wall


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo money moving weight. Funny u should say that Sambo. I went and looked at some "goldseal" the other day. Smelled like black, looked like black but certainly wasn't black. Good a sample dropped off of proper black though, real nice. 1400 a k but you need to buy 20. Any takers???? lol
> 
> Does anyone know if they need in your loft to fit a combi boiler????


yeah this is the same looks the part smells the part but is just contaminated shite, i have seen it before on the street and was reading the other day its quite common in certains parts of uk i wasnt too pissed cause the coins i used to buy it where refunded from another buy so was kinda free.

bitcoin price has gone mental over 6quid a coin now, intersango are having problems with metro bank aswel so it aint too easy getting the fucking things.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Minted, just spoke to a friend of a friend who is a plumber. Says I can put the boiler on an outside wall and put the flue right out the wall


Yh mate through the wall or through the roof if you ad it through the roof you d get away with a split link and use in it to extract your hot air through it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah this is the same looks the part smells the part but is just contaminated shite, i have seen it before on the street and was reading the other day its quite common in certains parts of uk i wasnt too pissed cause the coins i used to buy it where refunded from another buy so was kinda free.
> 
> bitcoin price has gone mental over 6quid a coin now, intersango are having problems with metro bank aswel so it aint too easy getting the fucking things.


Thats not good to hear m8, I havent been on there in a while but was goina get a wee order in very shortly. Does it really matter about the price of the coins tho? When the prices for coins go up, doesn't the amount of coins vendors are charging go down anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck me Billy's in the house! 

Easy lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh mate through the wall or through the roof if you ad it through the roof you d get away with a split link and use in it to extract your hot air through it


my mates doing that presently, no choppers going to think twice about heat sig coming out of a chimney eh.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Thats not good to hear m8, I havent been on there in a while but was goina get a wee order in very shortly. Does it really matter about the price of the coins tho? When the prices for coins go up, doesn't the amount of coins vendors are charging go down anyway


its been near 6quid a coin for a while now m8 at the start not all vendors where adjusting there prices in tune with the rise in prise of the coin but seems they are now.

stay away from intersango tho mg until they sort out there shit with metro bank i got 80quid in limbo right now n same with a few other m8s, dont doubt il get the money back but was expecting me coins in 24hrs when i put the money on was gonna get a half oz of pollen from italy, was the reason i got rid of me last bit of percy exo n pyscho now got no coins n no fucking smoke well down to a few joints, needed a break anyway.

saying that im now cooking 400g of ghee cannabutter lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me Billy's in the house!
> 
> Easy lad.


How do Yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How do Yorkie


Not bad mate.

I see you've got another story to add to the collection.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not bad mate.
> 
> I see you've got another story to add to the collection.


Always a drama m8.... Im moving into the stick m8. Going incognito and very big. lol Anyone looking to rent a flat in Scotland, full 24 plant setup upstairs. lol 380 a month plus I want the weed for 170's


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its been near 6quid a coin for a while now m8 at the start not all vendors where adjusting there prices in tune with the rise in prise of the coin but seems they are now.
> 
> stay away from intersango tho mg until they sort out there shit with metro bank i got 80quid in limbo right now n same with a few other m8s, dont doubt il get the money back but was expecting me coins in 24hrs when i put the money on was gonna get a half oz of pollen from italy, was the reason i got rid of me last bit of percy exo n pyscho now got no coins n no fucking smoke well down to a few joints, needed a break anyway.
> 
> saying that im now cooking 400g of ghee cannabutter lol


It's a fucking bollocks that waitin on coins, m8 of mine for his address wrong when he transferred coins an they were able to find th
for him but took about two weeks. Where else for getting the coins m8, mtgox??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Always a drama m8.... Im moving into the stick m8. Going incognito and very big. lol Anyone looking to rent a flat in Scotland, full 24 plant setup upstairs. lol 380 a month plus I want the weed for 170's


If you were nearer to me I'd be on that mate.

Why not keep it on as well as the sticks?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> It's a fucking bollocks that waitin on coins, m8 of mine for his address wrong when he transferred coins an they were able to find th
> for him but took about two weeks. Where else for getting the coins m8, mtgox??


it aint that easy with mt.gox there isnt a uk bank account you can just send money to online with a reference i remember when i looked it was hassle, and also they signed some anti silk road thingy that if you even log on to mt.gox using the tor browser then your account will get froze.

only other way i no of getting the coins is buying em from vendors ive done that a few times just make sure the vendor also has plenty of listings for other stuff and has been there a while, they earning a nice wedge from selling there other products so aint gonna rip ya for 200quid n risk the bad feedback, you just send the money through western union.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you were nearer to me I'd be on that mate.
> 
> Why not keep it on as well as the sticks?


I think Ive been pushing my luck for the last 6 months or so......need to change up. My partner has packed it in too, so Ive been telling people I am aswel. Keeping 1 person in the loop. Hes been at me for ages to take the lot so now he has his wish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

seems like the bubbles bursting with SR. intersango now taking polish zloty too!?! bet the conversions about 10 000 000 Z to a bitcoin. 

anyone tried the other markets on the onion?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I think Ive been pushing my luck for the last 6 months or so......need to change up. My partner has packed it in too, so Ive been telling people I am aswel. Keeping 1 person in the loop. Hes been at me for ages to take the lot so now he has his wish


Don't be disappearing on us Billy, I need somebody out of the way for when I take over the world all 'Pinky and the Brain'. Wink wink,nudge nudge!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems like the bubbles bursting with SR. intersango now taking polish zloty too!?! bet the conversions about 10 000 000 Z to a bitcoin.
> 
> anyone tried the other markets on the onion?


theres a couple of other 1s on the tor browser but ive stayed well away, they are spose to be really naughty they talk about em in the sr forums.

bubble is deffo bursting with the sr tho, shitloads of vendors going on the scam a friend of a friend got a g of white from there the other week was some dodgy rc or whatever these new drugs are called, silly fucker still sniffed it said he didnt sleep for 2days lol was reading in the forums that loads got done tho from a vedor who for 9months had been sending out good gear.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't be disappearing on us Billy, I need somebody out of the way for when I take over the world all 'Pinky and the Brain'. Wink wink,nudge nudge!


Narf.................lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems like the bubbles bursting with SR. intersango now taking polish zloty too!?! bet the conversions about 10 000 000 Z to a bitcoin.
> 
> anyone tried the other markets on the onion?


Me and the girlfriend where talking about this just the other day.

The price in sterling per coin on intersango has doubled over the last 3 months or so since guys here first started using it and it keeps rising,meaning you could have bought coins at that time for £3.51 each and sell them back to intersango now for £6.29 each. 

You could make a massive profits from buying and selling bitcoins alone.

With the conversion rate between Sterling and the Polish Zloty being what it is at the moment it is actually around 20p-30p per coin cheaper to buy them in Zloty than it is in Sterling.

If you have any spare cash you could make an instant easy profit by buying bit coins in Zloty and selling them straight back in pounds sterling!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres a couple of other 1s on the tor browser but ive stayed well away, they are spose to be really naughty they talk about em in the sr forums.
> 
> bubble is deffo bursting with the sr tho, shitloads of vendors going on the scam a friend of a friend got a g of white from there the other week was some dodgy rc or whatever these new drugs are called, silly fucker still sniffed it said he didnt sleep for 2days lol was reading in the forums that loads got done tho from a vedor who for 9months had been sending out good gear.


Prob chasing his tail.....since Ive stopped, well not had lumps of coke about me I am defo heavier in the pocket


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

aye i've left it alone for a good while now. i can get good gear local with a phone call. only bit i was bothering with was the blues which i think i can get ahold of elsewhere now too. 

aye these RC's are getting quite close to the effect of cheap coke. i got stung with some a while back. you can tell straight off, it was through a mate so i couldn't exactly kick off. been keeping my beak clean for a while now anyway. priorities of getting fucking old


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me and the girlfriend where talking about this just the other day.
> 
> The price in sterling per coin on intersango has doubled over the last 3 months or so since guys here first started using it and it keeps rising,meaning you could have bought coins at that time for £3.51 each and sell them back to intersango now for £6.29 each.
> 
> ...



it's a currency like any other eh. might as well start playing the gold and silver markets or stocks lol. they should teach that shit in school. how to make money legally not fucking about with RE and PE ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

there was another site called the farmers market on the torr they only sold weed/hash n trips but it was very well done u had to pay with a internet currency that was linked with the gold markets it was fucking hassle paying for it i only ordered once or twice.

they got busted/shutdown tho i was reading on a vendors page on sr about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

got my mind thinking of making a SR style place but for a select few   not advertising it on the hidden wiki have it on a referal only basis.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's a currency like any other eh.


Exactly.

I've been looking into building a PC that's dedicated to mining coins. The rig wouldn't really be expensive to build but the leccy bill on 2 or more graphics cards running full load 24/7 would!

I've decided to wait until after xmas and use some crop money to build a couple and then run them from my dads empty house that used to have my grow in because he's had the leccy meter 'pinned' for the last 20 years!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

I want in....me,me,me,me. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i picked up my new air cooler today. my old 1 got broken by the kids. its quite good, its got an ionizer, uv light to kill germs and a freezer pack and i paid £31 for it


wer from m8



RobbieP said:


> is this the deal you was on about mate £39.99 with free delivery ... there all out of stock now though
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/air-cooler-humidifier-for-39-99-delivered-maplin-1265365


im getting one of them of facebook for a tenner,.,, ther only 50 watts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly.
> I've been looking into building a PC that's dedicated to mining coins. The rig wouldn't really be expensive to build but the leccy bill on 2 or more graphics cards running full load 24/7 would!
> I've decided to wait until after xmas and use some crop money to build a couple and then run them from my dads empty house that used to have my grow in because he's had the leccy meter 'pinned' for the last 20 years!


hahah must be out the ark if the pin is still working lol. it's easy enough these days to get past the meter. it's a fuck on but more than possible if you know what your doing, the key is to have half or a portion of your house running on the meter so as not to arouse suspicion, then wire a spur off under the crawlspace to the rest powering 'whatever'. providing your not wiring the rest of the street it' 99% undetectable. and if they do suspect, who says you have to let them take up your floor boards to check. 


supersillybilly said:


> I want in....me,me,me,me. lol


first customer!!! or is that supplier?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I want in....me,me,me,me. lol


your on-top atm wind yer kneck in!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets get a firm together. I can get 10klicks of proper goldseal for 14 large. 10 people put in 1400. Sell it on the silk road/referrals for £120 an oz. Thats £43200. Minus your 14k(for your next batch) leaves £29200. £2920 each. Reckon it would be away in a month easy. No bad wages eh!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Lets get a firm together. I can get 10klicks of proper goldseal for 14 large. 10 people put in 1400. Sell it on the silk road/referrals for £120 an oz. Thats £43200. Minus your 14k(for your next batch) leaves £29200. £2920 each. Reckon it would be away in a month easy. No bad wages eh!


minus seeler fees too,,, i take it they have them on s/r? and conversion rates bak to cash too. ? im not savvy?

YORKIE YER INBOX IS FULL PAL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah must be out the ark if the pin is still working lol.


You can 'pin' any meter that still has a spinning disk. 
Drill a tiny hole into the underside of the casing that houses the disk,get a piece of strong fuse wire and shove it up through the hole and jam it in between the disk and the glass window thus stopping the disk from spinning. You can now use leccy without it clocking up on your meter.

It does help that my Dads meter is only about 10" from the floor incased in a DIY TV cabinet that is RawlBolt'ed to the wall. Meaning when the guy comes to read the meter that's all he can do,read the numbers!



IC3M4L3 said:


> your on-top atm


LMAO!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YORKIE YER INBOX IS FULL PAL


.....On it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Lets get a firm together. I can get 10klicks of proper goldseal for 14 large. 10 people put in 1400. Sell it on the silk road/referrals for £120 an oz. Thats £43200. Minus your 14k(for your next batch) leaves £29200. £2920 each. Reckon it would be away in a month easy. No bad wages eh!


I could shut that in a breath round here,the pakis cry out for it cos they can smoke without being baked like they are on good bud. 
Means they can be out with the boys all day and come home to the good little Muslim family at night without raising suspicion or getting paranoid. 

Fookin poofs,it's like trying to justify drinking shandy in my eyes!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> minus seeler fees too,,, i take it they have them on s/r? and conversion rates bak to cash too. ? im not savvy?
> 
> YORKIE YER INBOX IS FULL PAL


thats what you also have to take in to account with the sr near 20% of there abouts is taken from ya through site fees and converting back to cash etc

fucking el m8 whats the matter with you all on the ball n savvy lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I could shut that in a breath round here,the pakis cry out for it cos they can smoke without being baked like they are on good bud.
> Means they can be out with the boys all day and come home to the good little Muslim family at night without raising suspicion or getting paranoid.
> 
> Fookin poofs,it's like trying to justify drinking shandy in my eyes!


Like drinking non-alcoholic beer, its like lickin out your sister......tastes the same but just isn't right. lol

Lets get 10 people to chuck in 1400 then


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats what you also have to take in to account with the sr near 20% of there abouts is taken from ya through site fees and converting back to cash etc
> 
> fucking el m8 whats the matter with you all on the ball n savvy lmao


Still no bad wages tho.....2.5k per month


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I can get 10klicks of proper goldseal for 14 large.


Does it look anything like this Billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Not really Yorkie. Bout the same size. 200g bars. Gold stamp of a dragon on each one. Its pretty heavy stone. Would be hard to snap out of it if something happened.....ie your leg went on fire


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

hot rocks are inevitable eh


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck Ive just realised Im not good at drawing dragons with a gold magic marker. lololololol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Not really Yorkie. Bout the same size. 200g bars. Gold stamp of a dragon on each one. Its pretty heavy stone. Would be hard to snap out of it if something happened.....ie your leg went on fire



Can you get it in smaller batches than the 10 or is that it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck Ive just realised Im not good at drawing dragons with a gold magic marker. lololololol


Take a photo and sling that up divvy!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you get it in smaller batches than the 10 or is that it?


I can get it in smaller batches but its fucking dear. Guy is wanting 3k a k. If we could get 10 people to fling in 1400 its a nice earner. I would


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I can get it in smaller batches but its fucking dear. Guy is wanting 3k a k. If we could get 10 people to fling in 1400 its a nice earner. I would


I'll get back to you,lol!

PM me your email addy just in case you go AWOL again, I always forget to store your number when you ring.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wer from m8


ebay mate, it was second hand but in good condition


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2012)

i wonder how many people took a dump in those bars!


The Yorkshireman said:


> Does it look anything like this Billy?
> 
> View attachment 2277124View attachment 2277125View attachment 2277126
> View attachment 2277127View attachment 2277128


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Fucking hell D


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

DST said:


> i wonder how many people took a dump in those bars!


Doubt it,snap one in half and it should be a sandy green colour not brown/black. Proper is only black on the outside because of oxidation,if you get a big enough chunk 'off the block' and it's black inside when you snap it and it needs to be 'worked' at room temperature to get it soft and squidgy than it's low quality and not really proper gold seal despite the stamp on it (nothing more than a stamp through a sheet of 'gold leaf').

That's the same proper I used to get back in the day,it has a green tinge to it and you should be able to hold one of those bars up at one end and it'll start to bend under it's own weight cos it's so soft.

I got some of that black stuff last year from some lads that managed to smuggle a ton into Bradford,needless to say it was quite hard until you'd played with it for a few minutes and it smelled like diesel.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I wish these little buggers would fill out a bit more so they can go under the big light,a couple of days yet I recon. 

I've got another 2 to pot later that have been soaking just in case these both turn out to be male in a few weeks.

Super Lemon Haze dom (I think).


Smelly Cherry dom.


It's like watching paint dry when they're this small!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

look familiar them


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Get it under the big light m8, nice and tight nodes.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 1, 2012)

600 million Indians were plunged into darkness today...

when the country's main electricity supplier fell off his bike.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Ive done fuck all today....raining like fuck here. Got pork chops for diner. Was it u Dura who was talking about raping muslims with bacon flavoured condoms. lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive done fuck all today....raining like fuck here. Got pork chops for diner. Was it u Dura who was talking about raping muslims with bacon flavoured condoms. lol


lol, no...but dont dismiss the idea.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look familiar them


Eye,big up the boutique massive!

Seen as the 'Black rose' is predominantly Purple as is the 'Purple Assassin' due to the Cherry AK47 mother,what are the chances of getting a purple 'Smelly Cherry' Don?

Purple buds that smell of Lemons would be awesome!

Cherryade anybody?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Where is UKRG....trying to download football manager 2012 torrent on this fucking notebook. Help


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2012)

Oi Oi, some Dick drove into the back of my van today! Back kills!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Oi Oi, some Dick drove into the back of my van today! Back kills!


i can smell a claim here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye,big up the boutique massive!
> 
> Seen as the 'Black rose' is predominantly Purple as is the 'Purple Assassin' due to the Cherry AK47 mother,what are the chances of getting a purple 'Smelly Cherry' Don?
> 
> ...


Was the pip nearly black? If so it's about 99% if it wasnt its fairly high 

If it smells of lemon it'll probably not be purple.


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Oi Oi, some Dick drove into the back of my van today! Back kills!


1500 notes there then mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

Need to register within 24hrs Robbie. Free money. I was in the van with you. Oh ma fucking neck


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I can get it in smaller batches but its fucking dear. Guy is wanting 3k a k. If we could get 10 people to fling in 1400 its a nice earner. I would


fucking hell 3 a k, as dear as fucking green. 1200 they sell a k for here, but it is shit mind.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> fucking hell 3 a k, as dear as fucking green. 1200 they sell a k for here, but it is shit mind.


This is proper. 1400 if u buy 20


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> This is proper. 1400 if u buy 20


pm me mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Where is UKRG....trying to download football manager 2012 torrent on this fucking notebook. Help


I've had that for about 2 weeks Billy,PM or txt me an address and I'll burn it onto disk and bang it in the post mate. It'll no doubt get to you quicker than the torrent! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Was the pip nearly black? If so it's about 99% if it wasnt its fairly high
> 
> If it smells of lemon it'll probably not be purple.


Ahh! I must rephrase what I'm referring to.

I think the 'Smelly Cherry F3' pips that you sent are ALL jet black but I mean what are the chances of getting a purple 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze'? because I wouldn't mind a purple plant that smells like lemons.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

football manager 2012 has been out for ages, theres been a skidrow torrent about for time.

u play it much yman? i been playing since championship manager and season 92/93 on the amiga with cantona n lee chapman lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> football manager 2012 has been out for ages, theres been a skidrow torrent about for time.
> 
> u play it much yman? i been playing since championship manager and season 92/93 on the amiga with cantona n lee chapman lol


No mate I don't play manager games, I'm a Pro-Evo man myself. I'm building a PC for our lass's mate and just downloaded it for her fella cos he's into it.

The tight cunt could buy it from Play.com for £12.50 brand new though,he gave me £600 to buy parts!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate I don't play manager games, I'm a Pro-Evo man myself. I'm building a PC for our lass's mate and just downloaded it for her fella cos he's into it.


i was into to pro evo back in the day fuck i remember the 1st wasnt even called pro evo was winning soccor eleven or something like that, but fifa did or has the last few years been the better game or at least the prefered by the masses i aint got much time for console games not that i got much time for any games but pc games all day long are my prefered choice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Pro-Evo is by far the better football game but the fanboy masses prefer Fifa because of the licensing. The ironic thing is the fanboy masses forget that you can download updates that sort the kit,teams and players for you or you can edit the values manually.

Fifa 12 is fucking atrocious to be honest,peel back the bells and whistles and it's just shoddy. I got a torrent a week before the release date and didn't even manage to play 1 match before I got pissed at the none existent physics and wiped it from my machine never to return!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2012)

Laters boys,time to get baked and watch 'Ted' with the missus.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Laters boys,time to get baked and watch 'Ted' with the missus.


enjoy yman just downloading it meself m8.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2012)

I registered within minutes billy lmao fuckin idiot came out with a classic line...... The lights where green?! 
What that had to do with the fact we were in a static traffic jam when he came thrashing it down the road I'm not too sure lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pro-Evo is by far the better football game but the fanboy masses prefer Fifa because of the licensing. The ironic thing is the fanboy masses forget that you can download updates that sort the kit,teams and players for you or you can edit the values manually.
> 
> Fifa 12 is fucking atrocious to be honest,peel back the bells and whistles and it's just shoddy. I got a torrent a week before the release date and didn't even manage to play 1 match before I got pissed at the none existent physics and wiped it from my machine never to return!


pro evos bollox mate fifas a lot better and what physics you on about? Lol downloaded pes13 and its crap looks an plays like fifa 10 looks old lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 1, 2012)

Fifa all the way lol I wouldnt give pro evo the privalige to gather dust on my shelf , Its for people who cant play football games lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 2, 2012)

Fat idol lazy bastards lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> I registered within minutes billy lmao fuckin idiot came out with a classic line...... The lights where green?!
> What that had to do with the fact we were in a static traffic jam when he came thrashing it down the road I'm not too sure lol


Should have pretended you cunt move mate, an phoned the ambulance to get you, neck braced up an lot lolol means more ££££££££££'S


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fat idol lazy bastards lmao


Get fucked chedz seen ya pic other day you fuckin light weight lol


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

DOG bx1 regular.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 2, 2012)

@Dura sent them this mo mate went out special delivery so will be with you before 1pm 2mo I emailed you the tracking/barcode so you can see where they are mate.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @Dura sent them this mo mate went out special delivery so will be with you before 1pm 2mo I emailed you the tracking/barcode so you can see where they are mate.


 cheers mate, thats great. what was there again?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2012)

nice pic dst. that th dog reg yeah? wot does the bx1 part mean?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> pro evos bollox mate fifas a lot better and what physics you on about?


Erm......physics Pukka. Ball weight, ball flight, curl, passing, weather affecting play, collision detection, distance and angle perspective, rag doll impact engine. 

When you strip back the graphics from a football game all you have is the physics and Fifa fails miserably at this,it all ways has. Fifa has the better graphics and the licences I agree but that's it,with every Fifa release all you really get is updated line ups and kits but no improvement of the engine. Fifa 12 has the biggest overhaul of the franchise yet but it doesn't actually work properly,it's all well and good giving people something shiny to look at but if the engine underneath is crap then it's just disingenuous to say the least. 



rollajoint said:


> Fifa all the way lol I wouldnt give pro evo the privalige to gather dust on my shelf , Its for people who cant play football games lmao


Typical fan boy statement.


I am not a PES junkie by any means,every year I will get both PES and Fifa and I will then play whichever of the 2 is the best football game at that time until the next release of both games and then evaluate again. Pes has been the better all round game since 07, I changed my mind with the release of Fifa 09 but then they fucked it up again with 10,11 and 12.


I can play both Fifa AND Pes,I'm afraid Pes is the harder and more technical game to play by far.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

indeed lad, that's the dog reg. The bx1 indicates that it is a backcross, and the 1 indicates it's the first one. I'll do a Bx2 as well which will be a Male bx1 (I have already collected the jiz from a bx1 male for this) that I will backcross again to the original DOG mum, effectively a cubing project.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

Back cross MDB


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

The man beat me to it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2012)

fifa 12 was especially crap i aint played pro for years but wouldnt even entertain the idea of playing fifa back then, pro evo kicked fifa arse for years fifa was really crap but they deffo upd there game as well as the same time pro evo seemed to have a few shit years.

i played alot of fifa 11 and quite enjoyed the game but fifa 12 just feels wrong it dont play right, aint played no pro for ages did ava bash at the demo of the 2012 edition and seemed very samey like fuck all had changed in the years i hadnt played it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint played no pro for ages did ava bash at the demo of the 2012 edition and seemed very samey like fuck all had changed in the years i hadnt played it.


It does look quite similar to the others but there are some major graphical improvements which may have to be pointed out but you'll say "oh yeah I see now",the biggest improvements are with the engine and the physics. Something new that you can't do with Fifa is you control your attacking player with the right thumb stick as normal but you can also control the receiving player with the left thumb stick at the same time,it's hard as fuck to get the hang of (I can't do it) but looks amazing when done right.


Oh and that 'Ted' is funny as fuck Sambo,think 'Bad Santa' in a Teddy bear suit and your on the right lines!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Get fucked chedz seen ya pic other day you fuckin light weight lol


Lmao which 1 haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao which 1 haha


The sideways one?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The sideways one?


Lmao !! Wots happenin bro?? Stuck at the seedlin stage lol i know da feelin


----------



## dura72 (Aug 2, 2012)

My regular Indian taxi driver picked me up whilst singing along to his crappy Punjabi music at the top of his voice.

He smiled when I pulled out my set of new ear plugs, "Looks like you've come prepared this time," he said laughing. 

I smiled back at him, "Yes," I replied, as I put them up my nostrils.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm......physics Pukka. Ball weight, ball flight, curl, passing, weather affecting play, collision detection, distance and angle perspective, rag doll impact engine.
> 
> When you strip back the graphics from a football game all you have is the physics and Fifa fails miserably at this,it all ways has. Fifa has the better graphics and the licences I agree but that's it,with every Fifa release all you really get is updated line ups and kits but no improvement of the engine. Fifa 12 has the biggest overhaul of the franchise yet but it doesn't actually work properly,it's all well and good giving people something shiny to look at but if the engine underneath is crap then it's just disingenuous to say the least.
> 
> ...


Haha im not gettin into it cos no doubt you'l be right old mr know it all  ................im just sayin mate played both an fifa is better, i was a pro evo man for a few years till about 2008 when it turned shit an has seemed to have stayed the same since, an was playin the 2013 demo last night an still felt shit compared to fifa 2012, not played fifa13 yet tho, so who knows id go back to pro evo if it was better no dange it just isnt.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 2, 2012)

hello geeks and girls. hmm computer game talk and graphics, gotta love the none stop growing info haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone got a decent site for downloading torrents? A usually use Demonoid but some bastard's hit it with a DDoS attack


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone got a decent site for downloading torrents? A usually use Demonoid but some bastard's hit it with a DDoS attack


i been using isohunt and extratorrent m8, not had any probs.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hello geeks and girls. hmm computer game talk and graphics, gotta love the none stop growing info haha


always nonstop factual informative growing info in the uk thread mdb lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

Just had a can of cider.....fuckin splendid.....anyone fancy a game of fifa12 on ps3. Im my namesake


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just had a can of cider.....fuckin splendid.....anyone fancy a game of fifa12 on ps3. Im my namesake



thought you was off the devil juice m8? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

So did I........my will power is shite


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone got a decent site for downloading torrents? A usually use Demonoid but some bastard's hit it with a DDoS attack


im having the same problem. i used to use the pirate bay but thats fucked and now demonoid. i had to join that audible to get an audiobook to listen to while im chopping down my plants


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2012)

https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/

use this bypasses virgin media block for piratebay

and WTF
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106164732/some-lovely-air-i-found-in-my-garden.html


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/
> 
> use this bypasses virgin media block for piratebay
> 
> ...



Don't fall for it, it's a fart in a jar lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha im not gettin into it cos no doubt you'l be right old mr know it all


You asked the question,lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2012)

Computer game debate?  this is something i can get involved in haha. 

How do fucktards? 1 more week of me course to go, time to start getting in touch with the contacts the course owners have made. Having chatted with the owner lady, most work they find for their student people initially pays around £600-1000 a week or much much much more if you opt for yacht work (which is also then tax free earnings ) I'm really liking the idea of being a chef for a private chalet in Switzerland, that could be pretty fucking cool  fuck working in a restaurant or hotel. Guy from the course last year ended up being Obramavich's private chef on his new super-yacht


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 3, 2012)

FOR THE BOYS IN WALES! just had a few phone calls and sarn is getting fucked today.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 3, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> FOR THE BOYS IN WALES! just had a few phone calls and sarn is getting fucked today.


whos sarn?


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2012)

Was that the yacht that was stuck in the canal in Holland for months, lol. (more like a Ship than a yacht). My wife and her colleague went out to visit the company who make these yachts/ships. For the first time in their history they were actually looking to advertise (shows how the world economy is, hahaha). Thing is, there are only a handfull of people in the world that can afford these ships so quite a strange advertising concept. Anyway, inside the thing it is unbelievable. Calf leather on the ceilings of some of the rooms for example. No one was allowed to touch anything at all!!! If you got a gig like that bru it would be peachy!!! Good luck!




tip top toker said:


> Computer game debate?  this is something i can get involved in haha.
> 
> How do fucktards? 1 more week of me course to go, time to start getting in touch with the contacts the course owners have made. Having chatted with the owner lady, most work they find for their student people initially pays around £600-1000 a week or much much much more if you opt for yacht work (which is also then tax free earnings ) I'm really liking the idea of being a chef for a private chalet in Switzerland, that could be pretty fucking cool  fuck working in a restaurant or hotel. Guy from the course last year ended up being Obramavich's private chef on his new super-yacht


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Was that the yacht that was stuck in the canal in Holland for months, lol. (more like a Ship than a yacht). My wife and her colleague went out to visit the company who make these yachts/ships. For the first time in their history they were actually looking to advertise (shows how the world economy is, hahaha). Thing is, there are only a handfull of people in the world that can afford these ships so quite a strange advertising concept. Anyway, inside the thing it is unbelievable. Calf leather on the ceilings of some of the rooms for example. No one was allowed to touch anything at all!!! If you got a gig like that bru it would be peachy!!! Good luck!


Could possibly be, at 88 odd meters in length it wouldn't surprise me if it was stuck in a canal lol. They are indeed rather insane. The guy who became his personal chef had originally started out working on the support boat that followed in the yachts wake, and for some reason or other he fire the entire boat crew so everyone from the support boat were pulled onto the yacht to work. They each had large en-suite staterooms with superking size beds and whatnot, crazy. While cruising around the caribbean and med would be pretty sweet, i'm really liking the idea of being the chef in a private chalet, that would be great fun. 

Got to get out to all the shops, gonna cook up me old man a big dinner tomorrow for his birthday. All i've been told is that he could exist on desert alone, so gotta find somehting nice and chocolatey to make for him


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 4, 2012)

Results for the sailing are in Britain have taken gold the Americans have taken silver and the Somalis have taken a middle aged couple from Weymouth.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 4, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> FOR THE BOYS IN WALES! just had a few phone calls and sarn is getting fucked today.


Around Blackwood got done the other week seem like their having a purge again


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Around Blackwood got done the other week seem like their having a purge again


oh poo, anal tweek time !


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 4, 2012)

Tip from the top guys. Do not do 2 days of hard graft, go a 6mile cycle and hit the weights after doing fuck all for 5 years. Even my eyelids are sore


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Tip from the top guys. Do not do 2 days of hard graft, go a 6mile cycle and hit the weights after doing fuck all for 5 years. Even my eyelids are sore


lmao makes me sweat thinkin about it,,, got that insanity workout on dvd if ya want! lol keel over haha

im soo bored i need to get a grow going again,,if that PRICK hadent threateed to grass e up id be harvesting rite now fuking prick


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao makes me sweat thinkin about it,,, got that insanity workout on dvd if ya want! lol keel over haha
> 
> im soo bored i need to get a grow going again,,if that PRICK hadent threateed to grass e up id be harvesting rite now fuking prick


im bored tooooo


----------



## onlyhighgrade (Aug 4, 2012)

i am gonna post in this agaiiiin  love weed, need to know if any of these trains will grow in the uk;
nirvana AK48, bubbelicious, ice, northern lights, super skunk (not favoured), white rhino or white widow, thanks guys, peace


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2012)

Heres some pics of my smash hole punch , 10 weeks from seed , 2 weeks veg and 8 weeks flower , it could of done with another week or 2 but i had to take it down due to personal circumstances , i think it would of been ready now but i got major heat problems a few weeks back and it got stunted pretty bad and knocked it back a few weeks ...


----------



## max green (Aug 4, 2012)

I know someone who grew ak48, superskunk and white rhino, turned out very good. It was grown in uk during winter.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 4, 2012)

onlyhighgrade said:


> i am gonna post in this agaiiiin  love weed, need to know if any of these trains will grow in the uk;
> nirvana AK48, bubbelicious, ice, northern lights, super skunk (not favoured), white rhino or white widow, thanks guys, peace


Yes mate they will all grow in the UK indoor better than outdoor, there are guys that do grow outside in the UK but me I don't bother as it's the end of August that 12/12 start so the shit won't be done until october at earliest by which time the weather is shit for growing anything but mold


----------



## dura72 (Aug 4, 2012)

fuck me but i feel like shite today....ah well 2 day drinkin sessions are out my fuckin league now.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2012)

made some butter thurs 4 plants that yielded 21oz so a good amount of trim and also all the dust from moving it from box to box weighing it all the shit that falls off DRY weed, made it with ghee too so that bit stronger.

well fuck me that shit toasted me more than i been in a while! out of a cake that i cut into 20 pieces i had only 3 pieces that gave me a whitey and as ashamed as i am to admit it the butter was that strong lol me m8 ate 4 pieces and didnt whitey but was masho! few other people got mashed of various dosage from half a piece to 3-4 but fuck me that was deffo the strongest butter i made.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha big hard sambo can take his prescrip drugs an voddy but whiteys off abit of weed lmao

i was close tho mate on that last lot of cookies propa fucked up i was basically paralyzed for 6 hour, they was made from 3grows worth of trim about 6plants.

Go on aye jess done sheffield proud luv!  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha big hard sambo can take his prescrip drugs an voddy but whiteys off abit of weed lmao
> 
> i was close tho mate on that last lot of cookies propa fucked up i was basically paralyzed for 6 hour, they was made from 3grows worth of trim about 6plants.
> 
> Go on aye jess done sheffield proud luv!  lol


where dus the hard come from? i may grow the best weed in the thread but im far from the hardest lolol whos hard anyway geezer we all adults nowdays and we all bleed..............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yo p gonna throw aload of pics up on my thread for ya give me 5 to sort em out !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> where dus the hard come from? i may grow the best weed in the thread but im far from the hardest lolol whos hard anyway geezer we all adults nowdays and we all bleed..............


Just a figure of speech sambo i no your a soft lad really just thought id rip you cos every1 else is scared mate lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha best weed lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just a figure of speech sambo i no your a soft lad really just thought id rip you cos every1 else is scared mate lolol


m8 even you gotta explain yaself i say no more lolol u scared lololol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo p gonna throw aload of pics up on my thread for ya give me 5 to sort em out !!


Nice 1 mate ill take a look


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 even you gotta explain yaself i say no more lolol u scared lololol


Fuck off twat face is that better? lol i aint scared of no1 lol.....tell a lie the mrs is pretty scarey lmao

So what the fuck were they playin at, at footy fuckin peneltys with korea ??? what a load of bollox.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off twat face is that better? lol i aint scared of no1 lol.....tell a lie the mrs is pretty scarey lmao
> 
> So what the fuck were they playin at, at footy fuckin peneltys with korea ??? what a load of bollox.


u asked for that post geezer lol 

i knew it as soon as we went pens when dus england ever win on pens lool but that stupid chelsea twat bertrand fucking missing the pen!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 4, 2012)

Shit wernt it, i knew it was comin too mate was thinkin englands wank at pens an fuck knows what the jocks, leperacorns an sheep shaggers are like but still knew we was doomed. lol were crap tgo deserve to go out playin like that.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2012)

And I thought Team GB penalty takers were funny!!!


newuserlol said:


> where dus the hard come from? i may grow the best weed in the thread but im far from the hardest lolol whos hard anyway geezer we all adults nowdays and we all bleed..............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2012)

admittedly i do post some shite when on the piss lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> admittedly i do post some shite when on the piss lol


Lmao who does nt haha


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> made some butter thurs 4 plants that yielded 21oz so a good amount of trim and also all the dust from moving it from box to box weighing it all the shit that falls off DRY weed, made it with ghee too so that bit stronger.
> 
> well fuck me that shit toasted me more than i been in a while! out of a cake that i cut into 20 pieces i had only 3 pieces that gave me a whitey and as ashamed as i am to admit it the butter was that strong lol me m8 ate 4 pieces and didnt whitey but was masho! few other people got mashed of various dosage from half a piece to 3-4 but fuck me that was deffo the strongest butter i made.



Had some the other week, 24 hour stone 80g of canna butter in a cake was to much lol




PUKKA BUD said:


> Shit wernt it, i knew it was comin too mate was thinkin englands wank at pens an fuck knows what the jocks, leperacorns an sheep shaggers are like but still knew we was doomed. lol were crap tgo deserve to go out playin like that.


If we were any good at pens we would of won in 90 mins Ramsay is a sheep shagger


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Hit a whitey big time last night. Got totally mashed on grey goose vodka and thought I could handle an exo joint. I was wrong. Hugging the bog for hours. Woke up on the floor


----------



## max green (Aug 5, 2012)

When is the best time to flush your plants before you give them the chop. Some say 3-5 days and some say they dont feel the need to flush out.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Well since your a septic fan I would advise flushing with muratic acid.lol There is stuff called ripen i use for the last 10days. Adds flavour


----------



## max green (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well since your a septic fan I would advise flushing with muratic acid.lol There is stuff called ripen i use for the last 10days. Adds flavour


Il try the muraitic acid next time, but where do you get this stuff ripen from


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Hunners of online grow shops, where in scotland u from


----------



## max green (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hunners of online grow shops, where in scotland u from


Paisley, how about u?

HUNners aye lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Sunny saltcoats by the sea m8.....theres loads of grow shop about u but yer prob just aswel buying online. What u growing/growing in


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2012)

fuck me, ahm still rough. and thats me just home fae a day out at a safari park with the girl and the kids....ah really wasnt lookin forward to it but ah was told in no uncertain terms my presence was required, so ah just bit the bullet and went. the 2 hour drive up wasnt pleasant. think thats me back on the wagon for a cpl of weeks. mite just leave it till after ahve harvested.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2012)

Did ya make the cannabutter with ghee 3eyes? Deffo makes it stronger than normal butter.

It was just a packet mix I made, was a lemon drizzle cake said 130g of butter on the pack but I put 150g in there.

Was way too much m8 I proper whiteyd lol spewing up n all that malarky, hadn't made no butter in bout a year don't think I'll be making any again lol


----------



## max green (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sunny saltcoats by the sea m8.....theres loads of grow shop about u but yer prob just aswel buying online. What u growing/growing in



g13 haze, white rhino and dairy queen (recommended by a friend). soil grow with 600w sodium lights. Im a newbie in growing. Cheers for the tip.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

I was on the same boat sambo..........when i woke up my left leg was totally numb, thought id had a stroke.lol pins and needle we fuckin agony


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

max green said:


> g13 haze, white rhino and dairy queen (recommended by a friend). soil grow with 600w sodium lights. Im a newbie in growing. Cheers for the tip.


Are u in it for dollar or smoke?


----------



## max green (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Are u in it for dollar or smoke?


A bit of both, how come?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Was just going to give u another tip.....if your in it for cash then ditch the seeds. Get yersel a good pheno and use as a mother and use cuttings.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2012)

max green said:


> A bit of both, how come?


lol coz the cunt wants tae buy it off you !


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol coz the cunt wants tae buy it off you !


Or rob itt, got his ip address.lol Just fuckin about.....was it the safari park up near stirling u went?


----------



## max green (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Was just going to give u another tip.....if your in it for cash then ditch the seeds. Get yersel a good pheno and use as a mother and use cuttings.


thanks again, ur full o tips aint ya, and as for the robbing, ur most welcome and if ur lookin to buy then what u waitin for lol. I think the huns have done enough robbing for the whole of scotland lol.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Or rob itt, got his ip address.lol Just fuckin about.....was it the safari park up near stirling u went?


aye mate, blair drummond its called......crackin place, ye could spend a full day at it if the weathers decent.....prices arent too bad either.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Did ya make the cannabutter with ghee 3eyes? Deffo makes it stronger than normal butter.
> 
> It was just a packet mix I made, was a lemon drizzle cake said 130g of butter on the pack but I put 150g in there.
> 
> Was way too much m8 I proper whiteyd lol spewing up n all that malarky, hadn't made no butter in bout a year don't think I'll be making any again lol


No mate just normal butter and the trim from 3 GHS exo cheese and 3 sogouda the shit was way tio strong I eat the cake @ 5:30 am in work by the time I was half way home in the car I was fucked what a fucking mess even @ 10 pm when I went back to work


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

Evening boys.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> aye mate, blair drummond its called......crackin place, ye could spend a full day at it if the weathers decent.....prices arent too bad either.


Couple of wild collies n that.lol Ive drove past it when ive went up tae the Venica for a bit of fashing. Just made toast n haggis wae cheese melted on top. Tasty shit but I need to do a shop.

Ive got 1800 for someone who has 10oz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just made toast n haggis wae cheese melted on top. Tasty shit but I need to do a shop.


I love haggis but down here it's shite supermarket sludge.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Couple of wild collies n that.lol Ive drove past it when ive went up tae the Venica for a bit of fashing. Just made toast n haggis wae cheese melted on top. Tasty shit but I need to do a shop.
> 
> Ive got 1800 for someone who has 10oz



havent had haggis for a while, i usually get mine from my mate, hes the manager in a butchers shop and he makes it up himself. ah mite have that ten oz in a cpl of weeks bill. ill fone u when its chopped and dried.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

How do Yorkie. Haggis is tasty. They do it up here in the chippys too. How Scottish is that. Deep fried haggis. Was meant to be edward scissor hands today but hangover has taken priority


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> havent had haggis for a while, i usually get mine from my mate, hes the manager in a butchers shop and he makes it up himself. ah mite have that ten oz in a cpl of weeks bill. ill fone u when its chopped and dried.


Hahahahaha...........dried........hahahahaha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hahahahaha...........dried........hahahahaha



dry(ish)....fuck the customer.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

what do you reckon guys reveg and make a clone only?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 5, 2012)

How do you make that ghee stuff then sambo is it the same but you use the ghee mate?

It was weird cos when i made the canna butter an used it in the cookie mix i only baked half of it an froze the rest of the doe, the 1st lot of cookies were good but not that strong i made 6, 1 was just right got you smashed but could still move an speak lol but i remember they was all dry inside an dint taste right dont think i cooked um propa, then the 2nd lot i just made outta the frozen stuff once i defrosted it, it went all greasy like drippin butter an a manky colour thought it had gone of or sumut but used it anyway, i couldnt even handle it cos it was all sticky, an when it was cookin it was bubblin with butter an they looked greasy as fuck so i cooked um longer, dont no if this did anythin different but fuck me they was strong as fuck i made 5 so goin off the 1st lot i thought they would only be slightly stronger hahah they was like rocket fuel i was a dribblin paralyzed mess for hours i couldnt move or speak just lay there awake in some kind of mad day dream lmao!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> what do you reckon guys reveg and make a clone only? View attachment 2283006


best ask sambo 1st mate but i reckon it could make his high standards lolol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Fuck 3eyes that will take months to reveg........is it worth it?????


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> best ask sambo 1st mate but i reckon it could make his high standards lolol



It's a rare specimen i think it could be popular lol, it's supposed to be Tahoe OG but what a finicky fucking plant it grew properly for a couple of days in between multiple flushings got 1 more bean left to see if i can get it right lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's a rare specimen i think it could be popular lol, it's supposed to be Tahoe OG but what a finicky fucking plant it grew properly for a couple of days in between multiple flushings got 1 more bean left to see if i can get it right lol


was it 12/12 from seed mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

That film TED is shite........well shite


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> was it 12/12 from seed mate?



No mate she had about 3 weeks veg she was about a week behind the others when i popped her i'm just shite at vegging plants i haven't managed to veg a plant properly since i stopped using canna so next go the canna veg ferts will be making a return to my groom and if i still have problems i'm going NFT


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> it's supposed to be Tahoe OG


Tahoe OG is clone only as it is,where d'you get the beans from?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> That film TED is shite........well shite


I thought it was pretty funny,shit film eye but funny.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> No mate she had about 3 weeks veg she was about a week behind the others when i popped her i'm just shite at vegging plants i haven't managed to veg a plant properly since i stopped using canna so next go the canna veg ferts will be making a return to my groom and if i still have problems i'm going NFT


Must have been a runt you get um mate, what happens in veg then what nutes you usin?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> what do you reckon guys reveg and make a clone only? View attachment 2283006


aint light getting to the roots bad shit?

helo ladies 

NAD SAMBA YA CUNT WERS ME COOKIE>?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought it was pretty funny,shit film eye but funny.


Far too much hype. Anyway BBC2 at 9 bells. Last weeks was good. Mad night hunters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mad night hunters


What's that,filming the escapades on the late bus from Glasgow centre!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2012)

you just use the ghee the same way you would use normal butter, i cook my butter in a slow cooker 2hrs high 2hrs low.

ghee is better cause it has more fat content than normal butter and its the fat that the thc sticks too.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's that,filming the escapades on the late bus from Glasgow centre!


Haha....a friend of a friend got slashed on Fri bout 3pm in the city centre. Severed 2 main arterys in his neck. The guy is a bit of fucking psyco and is as hard as nails but it just shows everyone can be got at. Touch and go


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you just make use the ghee the same way you would use normal butter, i cook my butter in a slow cooker 2hrs high 2hrs low.
> 
> ghee is better cause it has more fat content than normal butter and its the fat that the thc sticks too.






Does it not stink real bad???


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tahoe OG is clone only as it is,where d'you get the beans from?


Tahoe OG was a clone only but is now available from big buddah and another breeder, I use house and garden nutes and even at quater strengnth was to much I had the same problem with Hesi coco next grow will be in a new space so hopefully I can get it rite again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ghee is better cause it has more fat content than normal butter and its the fat that the thc sticks too.


Higher flash point as well meaning you can use it for more things like pie pastrys and stuff.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 5, 2012)

i just used the highest fat content no salt butter i could find. but ill give that ghee ago next time, wont be any time soon after that last lot lol ive got some bubble bags now so next lot of trim is gunna be hash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Haha....a friend of a friend got slashed on Fri bout 3pm in the city centre. Severed 2 main arterys in his neck.


I blame it on the Buckfast! 

Benedictine monks my arse I know all about that stuff,folk'd be a damn site less temperamental with a sack of crystal meth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> i just used the highest fat content no salt butter i could find. but ill give that ghee ago next time


Melt your butter in a pan and let it separate,skim the bubbly crap off the top and throw away. 

What's left is ghee.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I blame it on the Buckfast!
> 
> Benedictine monks my arse I know all about that stuff,folk'd be a damn site less temperamental with a sack of crystal meth.


Aye its defo a mental buzz. Quite unique. Never tried meth. Would like to but wouldnt want to know where to get it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye its defo a mental buzz. Quite unique. Never tried meth. Would like to but wouldnt want to know where to get it


SR Billy,standard!

Rather you than me mate, I've seen what it does to folk.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> SR Billy,standard!
> 
> Rather you than me mate, I've seen what it does to folk.


Exactly, thats why I wouldnt like to know where a steady supply is.lol Would like to try it or even make it. U make it ill buy it. Mix it with some benzo, manitol and levamisole and we will knock it out at 20 a k......prob 200g would do


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

Alright all , well looks like time is up, just sat in the hospital, Mrs waters have broke and we are just waiting now , even though I already have kids I'm still bricking it lol ! I'll be on here till she drops lmao , oh the joy of mobile internet !


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aint light getting to the roots bad shit?
> 
> helo ladies
> 
> NAD SAMBA YA CUNT WERS ME COOKIE>?



Light hitting a few on the top is no bother but if you were using pots that let light through then the roots would go green and slimey


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck Robbie.....hope its nice and quick


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck rob!  .... have a toot on the gas an air for me bruva! lol


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Alright all , well looks like time is up, just sat in the hospital, Mrs waters have broke and we are just waiting now , even though I already have kids I'm still bricking it lol ! I'll be on here till she drops lmao , oh the joy of mobile internet !


All the best for you lot M8


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Alright all , well looks like time is up, just sat in the hospital, Mrs waters have broke and we are just waiting now , even though I already have kids I'm still bricking it lol ! I'll be on here till she drops lmao , oh the joy of mobile internet !



Best of luck brother hope all is well and your not waiting to long


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching the 100M on the pooter i hope it dont start to buffer i'lll miss the fucking race


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks all , fuck me everybody coming out the woodwork tonight lol


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Watching the 100M on the pooter i hope it dont start to buffer i'lll miss the fucking race


Lmfao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

What strains everyone planning on doing next anyway? Need to get a convo going , hospital is boring as fuck and. Gonna be here hours yet lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

More cheese crosses on the cards for me and sour d but i got to move 1st


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 5, 2012)

Was thinking about trying duras 6 week blue widow


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm gonna be doing firestarter from sure fire seeds and crackdiesel a unreleased test strain from somewhere iv forgot lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

What cheese Crosses you thinking about 3eyes, I tried strawberry cheese not too long ago and was disappointed. Iv got some of pukkas exo Crosses to try still and a few ttt made.... I'm interested in crossing the exo clone only once I get it back with some master Kush iv got, should be knockout if it works


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> What strains everyone planning on doing next anyway? Need to get a convo going , hospital is boring as fuck and. Gonna be here hours yet lol


Gkxblues
gkxpsychosis
gkxexo
exo
slh
psychosis 
wot was wrong with the strawberry cheese roberto? Stone? Yeild? Growin it in general!!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ow and good luck with the baby lad


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers chedz mate, the strawberry cheese was strong as fuk but yield was crap and plant was too picky, real pain to grow there might be better phenos out there but tbh there not worth looking for when there plenty of killer cheese strains already. Just my opinion mind. man internet is Shit here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2012)

Today is my first day wivout a joint in just over 18months lol....killing me lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Cheers chedz mate, the strawberry cheese was strong as fuk but yield was crap and plant was too picky, real pain to grow there might be better phenos out there but tbh there not worth looking for when there plenty of killer cheese strains already. Just my opinion mind. man internet is Shit here lol


How many did ya pop? could it not of been a unlucky hit ?? 
No need to thank us lad just make sure ya av a messy en wen ya wet the babies head


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> What strains everyone planning on doing next anyway? Need to get a convo going , hospital is boring as fuck and. Gonna be here hours yet lol


im doing clone only EXO fucking these beans of like blackrose and strawberry haze and banna kush lol n all that im going for a nice christmas grow been nrly 3 months soon sincei had to rip my grow apart cozof a cunt so be nice to get bak in the swing of shit,,ordering all new bits n balls now

long time robbie? wat ya in hozzy for?got ya willy stuck thru a toilet cubile hole or what?? haha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

@ Sae.... By choice or not mate? 

@ chedz.. Grew 5 fems mate all pretty uniform, decent don't get me wrong but not worth the time for commercial. I have some strawberry frost regs to try out that look loads better on pics n have great feedback so I'll try those soon, if I get a male I'll prob keep some pollen and make my own strawberry cheese lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

I got cheesedawg, blue cheese, chiesel, sour d, tahoe og, lowryder 2, SLH and LA confidential to be getting busy with not sure which 1s and how many yet


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm alright man , tried to send you a pm on iptorrents a while back but it said had pm disabled. Banana Kush is one of the few strains I'm holding out for , the straight banana is abut hit n miss but there's a banana Kush x green crack cross that's being tested at the min that is absolutely killer from what iv been told. As for why I'm in hospital flick back a fear pages you lazy twat lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> @ Sae.... By choice or not mate?
> 
> @ chedz.. Grew 5 fems mate all pretty uniform, decent don't get me wrong but not worth the time for commercial. I have some strawberry frost regs to try out that look loads better on pics n have great feedback so I'll try those soon, if I get a male I'll prob keep some pollen and make my own strawberry cheese lol


Sounds like a plan lad would nt mind a bash meself !! Wots in the mix of strawberry frost?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I got cheesedawg, blue cheese, chiesel, sour d, tahoe og, lowryder 2, SLH and LA confidential to be getting busy with not sure which 1s and how many yet


Sour d is a brilliant knock out strain man as is the blue cheese ... Not grown the others yet though so keep us all informed lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations to Great Britain's Andy Murray on winning an Olympic gold medal and comisrations to Scotlands Andy Murray on his silver medal


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I got cheesedawg, blue cheese, chiesel, sour d, tahoe og, lowryder 2, SLH and LA confidential to be getting busy with not sure which 1s and how many yet


A few of each and ya cant go wrong lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Sour d is a brilliant knock out strain man as is the blue cheese ... Not grown the others yet though so keep us all informed lol


The cheese dawg is some tasty gear big hairy buds not dense but like pop bottles and a diesel sweet taste benn puffing some tonight 10 week cured the cheesy dick I grew is some nice gear to


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> A few of each and ya cant go wrong lmao


That's pretty much what I do normally 4-6 varietys each crop I get bored easily lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sounds like a plan lad would nt mind a bash meself !! Wots in the mix of strawberry frost?


It's strawberry cough x deep chunk mum x space queen dad (shouldn't that be space king then?? Lol) here a link mate, check the pics , frosty as fooook http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=167


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2012)

wow this threads getting deder by the day wtf guys am i missing summet about the olymipcs or what?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2012)

Still here! Knackered


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 5, 2012)

No luck lad fuck i bet ya misses is screwin at ya lmao mine was haha


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

He's not just the Clone Only King!!!!! He's also the Space Muffin Queen! lol.


newuserlol said:


> you just use the ghee the same way you would use normal butter, i cook my butter in a slow cooker 2hrs high 2hrs low.
> 
> ghee is better cause it has more fat content than normal butter and its the fat that the thc sticks too.





supersillybilly said:


> Does it not stink real bad???


Use hash instead then, same thing, you just got to seperate it from the weed first (I tend to use hash or bubble to make butter, quicker coooking as well - if you try to forget what a ballache it is making bubble hash!).



The Yorkshireman said:


> Higher flash point as well meaning you can use it for more things like pie pastrys and stuff.


Indeed, our resident Doogie Howser aka Yorkie should know, it's a staple for Indian cooking, and like he said, easy as pie to make. Here's a nice picture tutorial:http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/culinaryfundamentals/ss/clarifiedbutter.htm




PUKKA BUD said:


> i just used the highest fat content no salt butter i could find. but ill give that ghee ago next time, wont be any time soon after that last lot lol ive got some bubble bags now so next lot of trim is gunna be hash.





The Yorkshireman said:


> Melt your butter in a pan and let it separate,skim the bubbly crap off the top and throw away.
> 
> What's left is ghee.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

It defo is a ballache making bubble. I actually fear the butter tho. I remember eating a couple of grams of black back in the day. Put it in custard. I became religious. Please God n all that shit. Still cant eat/drink custard


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

For everything a reason, lol......can't wait to get ya on a whitey, lmao.
[youtube]8f8wAXDZ9D0[/youtube]


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

morning butt plugs.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

meant to aks Dura, what course at Uni you doing?

oh, and morning.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

BA in politics.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck with it lad. I done a joint degree at Strathclyde Uni, Criminology and Economics. Never really got me a job but it was satisfying getting capped.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

i dunno what kinda job im wanting, just know i cant do Decorating any more. im looking forward to studying coz im a book freak and it'll give my head a direction i hope. im not good at boredom,tend to get up to mischief, tbh i'd quite happily be a student/researcher till i pop my clogs. funny thing is strathclyde is the only uni i ever wanted into, its rep for politics is very good. outta curiosity how many hours a week were u in lectures/tutorials mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

DST said:


> For everything a reason, lol......can't wait to get ya on a whitey, lmao.
> [youtube]8f8wAXDZ9D0[/youtube]


Wont be eating any nibbles offered by DST.lol U wanting anything. Irn Bru, tattie scones etc


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Indeed, the Social Science dept is great at Strathclyde. I wonder who's still there!

I am probably not the best example of a model student. I tended to go to Tutorials at a push, and never bothered with lectures (I would advise against this route!!!) Honestly as a mature student it is so much easier (I left as my family were in shit and had to move home but went back a few year later and enjoyed it when I was a tad maturer). If you go to lectures and tutorials you will be lucky to have around 20 hours or so as far as memory serves me. The more modules you take the more classes of course. I found when I went back that by just going to the lectures and tutorials I hardly had to do any studying at all. If you treat it as a 9-5, or 10-4 then you will fucking coast it geez. If you go to tutorial and lectures you'll probably end up with a Desmond, if you do a bit extra a 2:1 is easily achievable....I got a Desmond, lol.



dura72 said:


> i dunno what kinda job im wanting, just know i cant do Decorating any more. im looking forward to studying coz im a book freak and it'll give my head a direction i hope. im not good at boredom,tend to get up to mischief, tbh i'd quite happily be a student/researcher till i pop my clogs. funny thing is strathclyde is the only uni i ever wanted into, its rep for politics is very good. outta curiosity how many hours a week were u in lectures/tutorials mate?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Some square would be amazing lad

Did you get the tickets sorted for Fat Freddy?


supersillybilly said:


> Wont be eating any nibbles offered by DST.lol U wanting anything. Irn Bru, tattie scones etc


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

i'd kinda planned on doing it like a job, when i was younger i tried to coast thru college but i always ended up in the fucking pub, fucked it totally up. my bro did a politics degree at stirling uni although he now teaches english abroad, hes just finished touring south america and is due back home on wednesday, first time i'll have seen him in 18 months. then he's off to Dubai for 2 years. i did pretty good with my essays and exam last year, 'A' average, although i should have pulled higher marks, it showed me what exactly i need to do though and where my failings lay.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Treat it like a job and you will A/ Find it more enjoyable, because you actually know what people are talking about, and you also don't feel like a toss wank who never goes to lectures and is in the pub all the time, and B/ Because it's more enjoyable, it's so much easier to learn and remember it. Like your college experience, I was the same as you at the start, I never went to anything, was always bombed out ma face, and when it came to studying I didn't know where to start and had about 3 pages of notes for every subject. All my dissertations in each subject basically said the same thing, lol. I sat Pyschology 3 times and still never passed it, and with that subject all you need to know is how to spell schizophrenia and you'll get a pass. Doing it that way is actually more stressfull than just getting up and going to the bloody lectures! lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Some square would be amazing lad
> 
> Did you get the tickets sorted for Fat Freddy?


Just so happens I have a contact in the local slaughterhouse. Ill get ye a block. Fuck I forgot about that. The day u sent me the email I tried but my card kept getting refused until I realised I had ben putting the wrong expiry date and my bank blocked my card. What a palava. I'll have a look now on ticketmaster......do u think u could pay at the door???


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

depends if they have tickets left mate, always a gamble, and you'll have to wait in queues as well.


supersillybilly said:


> Just so happens I have a contact in the local slaughterhouse. Ill get ye a block. Fuck I forgot about that. The day u sent me the email I tried but my card kept getting refused until I realised I had ben putting the wrong expiry date and my bank blocked my card. What a palava. I'll have a look now on ticketmaster......do u think u could pay at the door???


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

still tickets left.....
http://www.paradiso.nl/web/Agenda-Item/Fat-Freddys-Drop-1.htm


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/Science/Question205589.html

Cheers for the link


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

if you want you can always get them sent to me.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorted......the tickets come in PDF form, just need to print them off


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

lmao at the dog poo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

fuk me the scots have taken over the thread!!! i see SILLY ur back witha vegeance mate.. yer online alot wassup u on tag or summet? pmpl


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

How come I canny PM u?????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How come I canny PM u?????


who you on about? me>?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me the scots have taken over the thread!!! i see SILLY ur back witha vegeance mate.. yer online alot wassup u on tag or summet? pmpl


On Holiday m8. Im on the lookout for a new laptop, so if any of your pals wae sticky fingers aquire any geez a shout


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> On Holiday m8. Im on the lookout for a new laptop, so if any of your pals wae sticky fingers aquire any geez a shout


lmao il assk about for ya pal u bothered about spec n shit or just make sure its a orite one to do the job?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> On Holiday m8. Im on the lookout for a new laptop, so if any of your pals wae sticky fingers aquire any geez a shout


so ahm i, need one for uni.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> so ahm i, need one for uni.


youl want a mac then


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao il assk about for ya pal u bothered about spec n shit or just make sure its a orite one to do the job?


couple of g of ram and 250g of space would do me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> couple of g of ram and 250g of space would do me


ok il ask about mate but most ofthe grafters are in jail atm lol but i will askabout for you no problem


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> so ahm i, need one for uni.


Did I hear u say your gonae treat Uni like a job......hahahahahahahaha.......hahahahahahaha.....signin on isny a job Dura....hahahahahaha.....thats cheered me up


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> youl want a mac then


nah mate just a bog standard lappy with windows, tried macs a couple of times and was all over the bloody bit. just need one with windows office that can do all the basic stuff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok il ask about mate but most ofthe grafters are in jail atm lol but i will askabout for you no problem


Need jeans too...like boot cut w36 l31......dont like black


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Did I hear u say your gonae treat Uni like a job......hahahahahahahaha.......hahahahahahaha.....signin on isny a job Dura....hahahahahaha.....thats cheered me up



i dont sign on...im onna sick...lol, well i'll be gettin kicked off probably coz i had another medical last 2 weeks ago and i'm sure ive failed it. not fussed as i'll just go and sign on JSA, its only gonna be for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Need jeans too...like boot cut w36 l31......dont like black



pmsl, waist 36???? yer fuckin dreamin chunky!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Coz yer bird keeps feeding me cakes every time I pump her.lol

Jesus went to Cumnock. There was a guy wae a gammy leg and blind in one eye. "Come here my child and I will cure you." Fuck off Jesus Im on DLA. lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

this abuse fae a kilwinning monkey that live in saltcoats? christ thats like getting called a dodgy bastard fae a carstairs inmate. north ayrshire glasgow over spill brigade.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

One word - GINGER


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> One word - GINGER


at least all i need is a hat tae hide my problem and not a crash helmet and poncho...lardy boy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> at least all i need is a hat tae hide my problem and not a crash helmet and poncho...lardy boy.


HAHAHAHA........aye one of yer problems require a hat.....I can think of another that requires a wire brush and dettol. lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

im fucking bored....ah know this grow has jist got another cpl of weeks to go and after its sold all those wee niggling debts are cleared but its like groundhog day right now..... and after my debts are cleared im packing in the sales side of the game...jist gonna have 2 or 3 wee grows on the go....halfa dozen plants on each, that should keep me financially sound....dont need the hassle anymore dealing with customers.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im fucking bored....ah know this grow has jist got another cpl of weeks to go and after its sold all those wee niggling debts are cleared but its like groundhog day right now..... and after my debts are cleared im packing in the sales side of the game...jist gonna have 2 or 3 wee grows on the go....halfa dozen plants on each, that should keep me financially sound....dont need the hassle anymore dealing with customers.


You know it makes sense......


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You know it makes sense......



its defo the way to go, ah canny afford tae get jail time anymore, it'd fuck too many things in my life up....plus ahve really really had enuff of the shite yev gotta put up wae when yer selling....christ its no as if ahm actually making much anyway...cpl of ton a week and right now not even that....fuckin business is dead. and ive no product anyway, so i think nows the perfect time just to cut and run.....even if the plod came thru my door right this minute ive nuthin here so its no fear.....ive had the constant 'bust anxiety' feeling for over 5 years now and i think thats enuff.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Only took u 40 years


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

thats true bill but better late than never, up until the wee man was born i'd no real motivating factor to change my ways, now i have, its been a lot of fun at times and bloody hard work and grief at others but ive put my shifts in and i think retirement is the way forward, i wont give up growing as i still enjoy it(most of the time) and the extra pennies are nice every few months but i dont need the wads of cash i used to as my drinking and sniffing has reduced quite dramatically, although tae be honest most of it was due to the bloody stress of punting, now its away so's the need to get smashed all the time.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Dont b getting all deep on me.......get the lines oot.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

alreet lads, 

had a close shave this weekend. left my rucksack on a train to manchester with a jar of ganj in it. house keys, ipod, overnight clothes, letters with my address on the ish. fuckin shitting myself for a few hours. phoned the next station, they got on had a look n said there were 3 bags similar so they fucking left them on the train! 

the bloke in lost property said unless there's medication in the bag you need we can't even contact the train. luckily i had my sleepers in the bag. so the conductor just chucked the bag back on a train back to toon later that night. everything still in it undisturbed. 

really thought i was going to get collared.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 6, 2012)

christ don thats a fuckin close escape mate!! @bill....dont get me wrong mate its not time for the pipe and slippers just yet....deep down im still a fuckin crook, but its time i put the riskier side away....at least fora while till i get my head around uni....ive still got an eviction threat hanging over me, its been put off till the end of the month till my leagl aid's in place....im not too fussed, more a fuckin nuisance than anything elsle...worse case scenario is gettinga private let and moving all my stuff...no big deal but ive been in my current flat almost a decade and im used to it, its quiet and i have ok neighbours.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Stoner Don at his best


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 6, 2012)

by me they have sniffer dogs that stay in the train station 24/7


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

worst is, I wasn't even stoned haha 

they have dogs in toon too and extra plod all over with the olympics. i reckon my saving grace was the conductors aren't likely to get searched really. 

my arse was twitching like a rabbits nose tho i can tell ya


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahaha defo could have been enough to get a warrent. Think Im going to get baked shortly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

2 days til 9 weeks for me! the dog i've got going is absolutely howling. burnt rubber tastic.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Mines is coming down tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

another midnight shift in the attic eh. i'm taking mine tomorrow then scrogging the massive sativa out across the tent. it's a right state, just coming up to 18 weeks ish buds are smaller than my little finger  better be the best fucking weed ever when it's done


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Im on my lonesome......torture.

U sure like these sativas man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

ipod on, few tinnies. you'll be done in no time or are you taking down a few?

aye man sativa is better for my mind. indica i don't mind but certain strains fuck with me. 

heavens have just opened in the toon. thunder, lightening & flash flooding. it's going to take fucking hours to get yem


----------



## amirali (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how much it will cost (roughly)to run a 1000w hps light over 3 months please?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

amirali said:


> Does anyone know how much it will cost (roughly)to run a 1000w hps light over 3 months please?


Take it your vegging for a month then flower for 2. The light itself will cost u about £230.

How u doing?


----------



## amirali (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Take it your vegging for a month then flower for 2. The light itself will cost u about £230.
> 
> How u doing?


awrite matey, thanks for that, i was more curious on the electricity part of the cost.
what happened to you, was it one of your smashed episodes, tried to get in touch a while back. hope things are good or better.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

I was meaning the leccy part.lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Aug 6, 2012)

amirali said:


> i was more curious on the electricity part of the cost.


 try fucking extortionate lol... 27p per kwh here. they pay like 5-10 max in usa


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Leccy is fuck all when u should get at least 500g of weed off a 1000w


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

i dont know how much mine is [er kilawatt but it costs 8 qwid a day wen im veggin and 3-4 a day wen on 12-12


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Never chopped today. Im a lazy cunt. Going to do first thing in the morning. Could do with the money before my holiday. Fly out Sun. Cutting it fine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never chopped today. Im a lazy cunt. Going to do first thing in the morning. Could do with the money before my holiday. Fly out Sun. Cutting it fine.


yeh and come the morning/afternoon you just wont be arsed!!! id say about t-time you'll get round to it lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 6, 2012)

chop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 6, 2012)

Im just going to do it first thing. Should be dry enough for wholesale on Sat. Give me some play money for the Dam(money the mrs dont know about)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> (money the mrs dont know about)


lmao yeh im doin same thing atm sving up for summet without the missus nowing lol she spend money like fucking crazy


----------



## Freaxovna8r (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all, im in south wales and going rate is about £160-£220 an oz. And to be honest most of these guys are taking the piss selling what they are! Got a mate who regularly turns out a crop of about 60 oz so im quite lucky really(mates rates). But most of what you get where i am is mainly not dried or cured properly, simply because these guys know that people want to smoke and will put up with pretty much sub-standard weed.

Anyway rant over. Like i said, Hi.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 6, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> by me they have sniffer dogs that stay in the train station 24/7



I bet they can't smell anything other than piss lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Freaxovna8r said:


> Hi all, im in south wales and going rate is about £160-£220 an oz. And to be honest most of these guys are taking the piss selling what they are! Got a mate who regularly turns out a crop of about 60 oz so im quite lucky really(mates rates). But most of what you get where i am is mainly not dried or cured properly, simply because these guys know that people want to smoke and will put up with pretty much sub-standard weed.
> 
> Anyway rant over. Like i said, Hi.



The overall quality is getting better now that people are getting stuck with commercial shite and fuck curing it if the punter wants cured gear let them do it themselves we got enough risk as it is


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thats another 5 beans gkxlivers potted up ffs gonna pot up the 4 gkxpsychosis tomoz night


----------



## unlucky (Aug 6, 2012)

the good old uk.....its lush but cold. time to re stock the room i do be thinking


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 6, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the good old uk.....its lush but cold. time to re stock the room i do be thinking



Orite butt how was Porthcawl?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Chop, chop, chop.......told u guys I would b first thing


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I bet they can't smell anything other than piss lol


lol thats the usual smell from fokes up here


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2012)

morning butt munchers.....well the social fund has very kindly just given me 350 quid.....so thats my lap top bought for uni.....i love the benefits system.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Finished.....4hrs 8 plants......all de-stemed to speed the drying process. A sale on Sat night would be ideal. Deffo 10+ there. £2k for coke and hookers would be perfect. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

Dirty Gurty fae number 30^^^^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U make it ill buy it. Mix it with some benzo, manitol and levamisole and we will knock it out at 20 a k..


I don't think I could bring myself to knock out the 'Ice',even though we're talking drugs I still believe in quality of life. It's the same reason I never got into punting 'stone' or 'skag' playing a part in destroying folks life's for the sake of a high is just not my thing.

I've sat in bent apartments and 'washed up' sacks of sniff into stones for the Pakis before now and watched as they made retarded amounts of cash in a mind blowingly short space of time,then I've been onto the estate's and see the after affects of my handy work and I really don't like that guilty tickle in the pit of my stomach.

I'm getting into mushrooms again though,it's easy money. Anybody want to swap shrooms for bud,weight for weight?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to knock out the 'Ice',even though we're talking drugs I still believe in quality of life. It's the same reason I never got into punting 'stone' or 'skag' playing a part in destroying folks life's for the sake of a high is just not my thing.
> 
> I've sat in bent apartments and 'washed up' sacks of sniff into stones for the Pakis before now and watched as they made retarded amounts of cash in a mind blowingly short space of time,then I've been onto the estate's and see the after affects of my handy work and I really don't like that guilty tickle in the pit of my stomach.
> 
> I'm getting into mushrooms again though,it's easy money. Anybody want to swap shrooms for bud,weight for weight?



Fuck swapping, shrooms are free and will be plentiful soon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Fuck swapping, shrooms are free and will be plentiful soon


Not those ones though I'm growing my own,mind you if It was possible to cultivate those ones I would!

I can grow more than you can pick.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Dirty Gurty fae number 30^^^^


How come I canny PM u?????? Anyway not long now. R we going for an all day session on Wed????? Mibby not a got idea, prob not see Fat Freddy. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not those ones though I'm growing my own,mind you if It was possible to cultivate those ones I would!
> 
> I can grow more than you can pick.


I thought about a mushroom farm but the jail term is shocking. Is there much of a market for shrooms. Whats the price of k's?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not those ones though, I'm growing my own.
> 
> I can grow more than you can pick.



Depends on the time frame, if your growing them all year round you would grow more.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

not sure, have they taken my pm's away again, lol.....stupid fucking thing anyway.


supersillybilly said:


> How come I canny PM u?????? Anyway not long now. R we going for an all day session on Wed????? Mibby not a got idea, prob not see Fat Freddy. lol


all day session on Wednesday.....perhaps a late afternoon start. Brewery doesn't open until 3, and drinking whiskey in the afternoon is not something I would let myself do as I am a fukkin liability.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I thought about a mushroom farm but the jail term is shocking. Is there much of a market for shrooms. Whats the price of k's?



Class A's now even when still in the ground, used to be class A only after processing them


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Orite butt how was Porthcawl?



it was up in the 90's and sunny every day, i had 2/3 jumps per day every day, lol thats paragliding


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I thought about a mushroom farm but the jail term is shocking. Is there much of a market for shrooms. Whats the price of k's?


I thought the term would just be the same as supplying other class A's,do they butt fuck you over the cultivation though?

As for price, I'm not sure but I've been talking to some Yanks and they're willing to swap with weed pound for pound all day long but I'm not in the states. I'm a 'one man band' with no chain, I'll sort a sack and you can make me an offer!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> it was up in the 90's and sunny every day, i had 2/3 jumps per day every day, lol thats paragliding



Did that in Ibiza i was bricking it at 1st but got bored hanging around quite quickly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Class A's now even when still in the ground, used to be class A only after processing them


Eye think about the bullshit politics behind that. You take the kids for a ramble through the woods,one of the kids innocently picks a 'mushie' and is instantly "in possession of a controlled substance" namely a class A drug. What the fuck is that all about!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

But yet it's still perfectly legal under UK legislation to sell spores for "microscopic research purposes"!

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/magic-mushroom-spores-p-1788.html?oscsid=07ae855ab703627748c22853556403cd

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/magic-mushroom-spore-syringes-p-5344.html?oscsid=07ae855ab703627748c22853556403cd

Gotta love it!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

how do peoples?

i aint touch mushroo0m for yrs and dont finkl i would again, had some ket a few wks ago 1st time in yrs, was nice i do like the Ket.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Depends on the time frame, if your growing them all year round you would grow more.


400-600 grams in 2 weeks per spore kit!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Did that in Ibiza i was bricking it at 1st but got bored hanging around quite quickly



hell, feck to hanging around im in it for the G &#8203;force and getting out over the sea then ditch the shoot and free fall...now thats buzzing 4sure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how do peoples?
> 
> i aint touch mushroo0m for yrs and dont finkl i would again, had some ket a few wks ago 1st time in yrs, was nice i do like the Ket.


Easy Sambo,you still thinking about punting the shrooms?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

hello chubbs he he


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Easy Sambo,you still thinking about punting the shrooms?


i am and im not m8 the bitcoin is going crazy and i dunno how long it will last? also SR take a big ol chunk of ya money about 20% of every sale lol 

am waiting on some pollen from italy had it a few times is real nice got 12g for 80quid.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello chubbs he he


alrite ya wrongon lol where ja go then? and how much was ya paying for the paraglinding?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 400-600 grams in 2 weeks per spore kit!



Anything up to K per day dependent on field and how long you want to be there


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

in olu denize don't have to pay, did 3/4 years ago but not now lol..... so hows you ?

are blue's and livers the same plant or are there blue's and liver plants ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> in olu denize don't have to pay, did 3/4 years ago but not now lol..... so hows you ?
> 
> are blue's and livers the same plant or are there blue's and liver plants ?



yeah im good unlucky not long chopped meself got 21oz from 4 plant under 2x600hps was in soil so very tasty, paid me bills n skint again lol

no livers and blues are the same plant just 2 names for it some call it blues some livers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> in olu denize don't have to pay, did 3/4 years ago but not now lol..... so hows you ?
> 
> are blue's and livers the same plant or are there blue's and liver plants ?


Blue's and Livers is the same plant but some people (especially round these parts) refer to Blueberry as Blues which is misleading.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

in south yorky they say i got blues n you end up with big buddha blue cheese lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im good unlucky not long chopped meself got 21oz from 4 plant under 2x600hps was in soil so very tasty, paid me bills n skint again lol
> 
> no livers and blues are the same plant just 2 names for it some call it blues some livers.


I can see why your goin back to cocco sambs fuckin 21 oz under 2x600s is fuckin bollox as you just said you sold it anyways and im sure you d find taste is nt everythin to the cunt that brought it lmao got high hopes for this next run for taste and will not fuck with the yeild haha and no theres no ripen gettin used lmao


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im good unlucky not long chopped meself got 21oz from 4 plant under 2x600hps was in soil so very tasty, paid me bills n skint again lol
> 
> no livers and blues are the same plant just 2 names for it some call it blues some livers.



just over 5oz a plant gosh,how long did you veg them for ?

do you have a pic of some cuttings or a plant in veg........ i get mine end of this week and will post a pic, i think ive got the right clones of blues and livers or what ever there called


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Blue's and Livers is the same plant but some people (especially round these parts) refer to Blueberry as Blues which is misleading.



ye very, but thats yorkshire lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I can see why your goin back to cocco sambs fuckin 21 oz under 2x600s is fuckin bollox as you just said you sold it anyways and im sure you d find taste is nt everythin to the cunt that brought it lmao got high hopes for this next run for taste and will not fuck with the yeild haha and no theres no ripen gettin used lmao


your right chedz underr 2x600 21oz is shite it was a bit of a emergency grow tho m8 i set it up and then went SA for a month, there was 2x10ltr 1x15ltr normal pot and a 20ltr airpot the 20 ltr airpot was fucking big there was 3oz about on both the 10ltr pots and the rest came frm the big pots.

but deffo im back on coco lol i love the ripen iot works but im interested in the bat shit???


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I can see why your goin back to cocco sambs fuckin 21 oz under 2x600s is fuckin bollox as you just said you sold it anyways and im sure you d find taste is nt everythin to the cunt that brought it lmao got high hopes for this next run for taste and will not fuck with the yeild haha and no theres no ripen gettin used lmao



why do you grow exo over the livers ? how are you stinky cheese ?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> your right chedz underr 2x600 21oz is shite it was a bit of a emergency grow tho m8 i set it up and then went SA for a month, there was 2x10ltr 1x15ltr normal pot and a 20ltr airpot the 20 ltr airpot was fucking big there was 3oz about on both the 10ltr pots and the rest came frm the big pots.
> 
> but deffo im back on coco lol i love the ripen iot works but im interested in the bat shit???


&#8203;id be happy with 5 a plant 4sure but thats just me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye very, but thats yorkshire lol


Erm....no,that's Pakis!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> in south yorky they say i got blues n you end up with big buddha blue cheese lol


Yeah there's that as well.


If I had £1 for every time I've got into the car to talk shop for the guy to bang on about how smelly his fucking Blueberry is,then I just say "that's never seen proper DJ Shorts Blueberry mate or even Dutch Passion for that matter, I can tell by looking from a mile off". 


This Paki firm knock out a minimum of 40oz a week (that's just in deal bags on delivery) and have never heard of the Exo until I mentioned it!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm....no,that's Pakis!


erm still the same thing and your a stanny lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah there's that as well.
> 
> 
> If I had £1 for every time I've got into the car to talk shop for the guy to bang on about how smelly his fucking Blueberry is,then I just say "that's never seen proper DJ Shorts Blueberry mate or even Dutch Passion for that matter, I can tell by looking from a mile off".
> ...


i grew the dutch passion for a good while, vi didnt really no about strains at the time, its fucking shit m8 no flavour just gash imo

pics are dutch passion blueberry.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> erm still the same thing and your a stanny lol


You back to that childish shit again,fucking grow up!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> why do you grow exo over the livers ? how are you stinky cheese ?


Im good  even tho was awake from2 this mornin  gotta av me wisdom tooth out been playin me up for ages but keep puttin it off !!
Go ask 100 smokers and ask them which smoke they know of and which they like the best and im sure 9/10 exo would be there choice of smoke 
Its all about marketin marketin marketin !!haha


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You back to that childish shit again,fucking grow up!



&#8203;ha ha shut up stanny and take a chill pill, not getting your little knob wet ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i grew the dutch passion for a good while, vi didnt really no about strains at the time, its fucking shit m8 no flavour just gash imo
> 
> pics are dutch passion blueberry.


Sambo was it you I had the conversation with a year or so ago about the Dutch Passion losing yield after consecutive clones and grows?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah there's that as well.
> 
> 
> If I had £1 for every time I've got into the car to talk shop for the guy to bang on about how smelly his fucking Blueberry is,then I just say "that's never seen proper DJ Shorts Blueberry mate or even Dutch Passion for that matter, I can tell by looking from a mile off".
> ...


Neva heard of exo lmfao how old are they 10 rofl


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im good  even tho was awake from2 this mornin  gotta av me wisdom tooth out been playin me up for ages but keep puttin it off !!
> Go ask 100 smokers and ask them which smoke they know of and which they like the best and im sure 9/10 exo would be there choice of smoke
> Its all about marketin marketin marketin !!haha



you poor thing best to get it sorted as soon as. so why do they want exo over livers ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sambo was it you I had the conversation with a year or so ago about the Dutch Passion losing yield after consecutive clones and grows?



yes m8 it was ages ago tho, near 2yrs! we got reg blueberry and pic a best mother n all that malarky and then run clone for bout 18month, the 1st few grows where ok like i say no flavour but plants where healthy, but towards the end of the 18 months the strain started to degrade? it started chuking out nanners bout wk 5-6 is just a shit strain.

from what ive read the blueberry muffin pheno is gone.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Neva heard of exo lmfao how old are they 10 rofl



lol i went round some1 the other day with a load of exo, he thought he had exo until is showed him the real deal lol he said he brought the clone sold as luton cheese lol looked n smoked more like big buddha cheese lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ha ha shut up stanny and take a chill pill, not getting your little knob wet ?


I,like most of the guys who frequent this thread have 'in house pussy' so getting my knob wet is the least of my worries.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not those ones though I'm growing my own,mind you if It was possible to cultivate those ones I would!
> 
> I can grow more than you can pick.


what really?????



newuserlol said:


> yeah im good unlucky not long chopped meself got 21oz from 4 plant under 2x600hps was in soil so very tasty, paid me bills n skint again lol
> 
> no livers and blues are the same plant just 2 names for it some call it blues some livers.


Only peeps on here call it livers not herd 1 peep from sheff ever call it livers an thats includin mr livers mates lol


Right peeps spoke to rob, had his boy yesterday dinner an hes a little poorly an cant breath dont no all details told me to let ya no.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what really?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah m8 ive txt n left a message on the phone, it will be good gotta fink positive.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what really?????


Really what Pukka?

"Growing my own" or "more than you can pick"?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you poor thing best to get it sorted as soon as. so why do they want exo over livers ?


Stone taste u name it like sambo has said before your not needin to cure the clone onlys but if u take the time and do it and i dont mean for 4wks a wk max is enough then they are a smoke like nothin you ve had there are millions of strains out there but tbf nothin compairs you might get a good close few like lass's slh but as i said its very rare and the yeild if u got the shit down with tecnique you are only goin 1 way and thats up in the market its all about prefrence which clone only u like imo they are all good but i know that the cheese wins hands down wen it comes to being knocked out!!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what really?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello pukka

i was in sheff only 1day ago and there was 2rasters calling them livers lol mmmmmm 

send are love to the little one and hope he gets better very soon


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what really?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send him my wishes pal


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Stone taste u name it like sambo has said before your not needin to cure the clone onlys but if u take the time and do it and i dont mean for 4wks a wk max is enough then they are a smoke like nothin you ve had there are millions of strains out there but tbf nothin compairs you might get a good close few like lass's slh but as i said its very rare and the yeild if u got the shit down with tecnique you are only goin 1 way and thats up in the market its all about prefrence which clone only u like imo they are all good but i know that the cheese wins hands down wen it comes to being knocked out!!



so are you saying your exo is uk clone only ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol i went round some1 the other day with a load of exo, he thought he had exo until is showed him the real deal lol he said he brought the clone sold as luton cheese lol looked n smoked more like big buddha cheese lol


Sambo u know yaself lad there is that many cunts rippin peeps off these days its unreal they need there bollox choppin of tbh if i eva picked up weight and it was nt wot i asked for the cunts would be up for it deffo its just princible and respect at the end of the day !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so are you saying your exo is uk clone only ?


Lmao na big buddha


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I,like most of the guys who frequent this thread have 'in house pussy' so getting my knob wet is the least of my worries.



you defo chat like a stanny(in house pussy) wtf...... just because you live with a women don't mean your getting your knob wet................. in house pussy...you knob rot


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao na big buddha


&#8203;hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Just made a massive fish pie for guests tonight. Defo taken away the smell of the chop earlier. lol Fuck yous all, Im off to the Dam on Sunday. Going to see Fat Freddy with DST on Wed. Bet he gets me monged on his DOG.

Livers/Blues is well better tasting than Exo.....yields better for me aswel. Heard Ceddars exo tastes bad tho. lol (just fucking about)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you defo chat like a stanny(in house pussy) wtf...... just because you live with a women don't mean your getting your knob wet................. in house pussy...you knob rot


Just because you say you have an attic full of weed doesn't mean you do!

"Knob rot"? really? Remind me again how old you are!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck yous all, Im off to the Dam on Sunday. Going to see Fat Freddy with DST on Wed.


Yeah I had a look at that video of 'wandering eye' on that tickets page. Me and the girlfriend are both into it,quite funky.

I can see us taking up a show at some point, I think she's all ready decided to catch them in Poland in a couple of weeks.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I had a look at that video of 'wandering eye' on that tickets page. Me and the girlfriend are both into it,quite funky.
> 
> I can see us taking up a show at some point, I think she's all ready decided to catch them in Poland in a couple of weeks.


Kinda blusey, chilled out funk eh! Will be good with some vapes and a few malts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

I can imagine Billy red eyed to fuck with a bottle in one hand getting his Ska swagger on!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can imagine Billy red eyed to fuck with a bottle in one hand getting his Ska swagger on!


Ah you see, Billy never gets red eye due to Eye Dew. Look perfectly normal from the outside...you can fake the rest. lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just made a massive fish pie for guests tonight. Defo taken away the smell of the chop earlier. lol Fuck yous all, Im off to the Dam on Sunday. Going to see Fat Freddy with DST on Wed. Bet he gets me monged on his DOG.
> 
> Livers/Blues is well better tasting than Exo.....yields better for me aswel. Heard Ceddars exo tastes bad tho. lol (just fucking about)


Lol now we both know dem big ass bud dont taste rubbish ay


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

TBH Chedz, I think the Exo aint that great of taste. Livers/psyco and the SLH taste better. Still a decent hybrid but not one Ill be growing any more


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> TBH Chedz, I think the Exo aint that great of taste. Livers/psyco and the SLH taste better. Still a decent hybrid but not one Ill be growing any more


Oh eye Billy,you remember that SLH cut? It's my birthday September 1st!


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

Yorkie, you should def check them out if you can. Top drawer live band!!!!

Lucky the Paradiso has a smoking room Bill!!! Stinks of fags but you can smoke weed in there!!


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

Livers def for taste and effect (although I use to prefer exo).....pissed I aint going to have any for 2 month!


supersillybilly said:


> TBH Chedz, I think the Exo aint that great of taste. Livers/psyco and the SLH taste better. Still a decent hybrid but not one Ill be growing any more


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Yorkie, you should def check them out if you can. Top drawer live band!!!!
> 
> Lucky the Paradiso has a smoking room Bill!!! Stinks of fags but you can smoke weed in there!!


Eye I'm deffo gonna make the effort,right up my street.

She'll see them before me though,she flies to Poland next Monday but I'm not going until 2 weeks later so I'll miss em.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Yorkie, you should def check them out if you can. Top drawer live band!!!!
> 
> Lucky the Paradiso has a smoking room Bill!!! Stinks of fags but you can smoke weed in there!!


Joints proper mong me......vapes are the way forward


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

its down to personal taste really and it hard to compare livers to exo when they smoke so different, the livers i found abit fussy carnt support herself and i couldnt get the feed right kept fucking it up, most people just wana get fucked up when they buy weed and the exo fucks you up go to bed weed lol i find the exo much easier to grow and just a better strain for donations lol


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

you better bring your own vape then as they are for pussies! Bongs, joints, pipes...proper cancerous smoke is what I want! lol.



supersillybilly said:


> Joints proper mong me......vapes are the way forward


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh eye Billy,you remember that SLH cut? It's my birthday September 1st!


Got a couple of mothers there. Im sure the fairy can do her thing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

I was at 'Cambridge Folk Festival' for 4 days over last weekend with my dad,Thursday to Sunday camping. seen some quality acts there.

The Unwanted
Joan Armatrading
The Proclaimers
Clannad
Nanci Griffith

To name a few,spent the rest of the time baked out of my tree in the sun. I've got some tidy bootleg footage when I get it off my dads camcorder.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

DST said:


> you better bring your own vape then as they are for pussies! Bongs, joints, pipes...proper cancerous smoke is what I want! lol.


Ill just get vaped up before I go


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Joints proper mong me......vapes are the way forward


I don't know what vapes your using Billy but the 'Vapir Oxygen Mini' that I have has me drooling into the sofa!

My mate lent me his desktop bag blower that he paid £200 for one time and that destroyed me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know what vapes your using Billy but the 'Vapir Oxygen Mini' that I have has me drooling into the sofa!
> 
> My mate lent me his desktop bag blower that he paid £200 for and that destroyed me.


Gives me more of a confused high. Joints make me wanna sleep


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2012)

Your nae fun Bill! lol.

I just saw an interview with the Proclaimers the other day (where was that again??) They are from Freuchie in Fife. We played Freuchie at football once up there (fuckin miles away). Put around 13 past them, lol.

Also got tickets booked to see "Bon Iver" in the not so distant future.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Gives me more of a confused high. Joints make me wanna sleep


Yeah I like that 'screwed up face,twisty eye' part as well.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

DST said:


> I just saw an interview with the Proclaimers the other day (where was that again??)


Cambridge Folk Festival,they were fucking amazing as a live act I have to admit.

And seeing 25000 people dancing to 'that song' was quite a sight!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its down to personal taste really and it hard to compare livers to exo when they smoke so different, the livers i found abit fussy carnt support herself and i couldnt get the feed right kept fucking it up, most people just wana get fucked up when they buy weed and the exo fucks you up go to bed weed lol i find the exo much easier to grow and just a better strain for donations lol


As i said its all about prefrence could u not supercrop the livers to fuck givin it elbows that would support the weight durin later stages of flower? As for growin exo- its not a fussy fucker and can take sum punishment it likes plenty of grub as the lemon does just seems to suck the fucker up without to many probs through the grow ill say tho it does lose alot of lower leaves if your not carefull enough!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hold on do i see my first been sproutin already??Fuck me i only threw the cunts into the cocco last night


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

Laters boys,got to build this tent.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck me it feels like a Friday. Could go a couple of stella


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

This is mental - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/551939-rapists-beware.html


----------



## max green (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> This is mental - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/551939-rapists-beware.html


thats a brilliant one, only in africa eh.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

make u think twice, either that or just fire it up her arse. lol


----------



## max green (Aug 7, 2012)

lmfao, sounds like you have a back up plan eh, loll


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

back door plan. lol Anyway rape isn't a laughing matter....unless your raping a clown.


Hows the grow going m8.....any pics


----------



## max green (Aug 7, 2012)

grow is fucking taking a life time, nowhere near ready but fuck it. As for pics in my case is jailbait, ive had 2 laptops and three phones taxed by the pigs which landed me in a shit load of trouble for the last time we got busted cos of a smelly english basta who grassed us in. No thing as fair competition when mofos from down south come over here and grass us in. Rant over the fucking english cunts, lesson learnt the hard way. Hows ur grow? did u chop urz?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

max green said:


> grow is fucking taking a life time, nowhere near ready but fuck it. As for pics in my case is jailbait, ive had 2 laptops and three phones taxed by the pigs which landed me in a shit load of trouble for the last time we got busted cos of a smelly english basta who grassed us in. No thing as fair competition when mofos from down south come over here and grass us in. Rant over the fucking english cunts, lesson learnt the hard way. Hows ur grow? did u chop urz?


Aye m8 all down and drying. DOGS and Livers/blues........nothing worse than a grass. Best thing to do is tell everyone you have hung up the scissors and sell it all to me


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2012)

fuck it just flipped my 5 to 12/12. there all about 12" to 18" tall. normally wait till there about 2' but fuck it. 4 blue widow clones and one qq. the blue widow are clones so i know there gonna be females but dunno bout the qq, time'll tell. think my others will get chopped a week on sunday, there looking fuckin good, need to put weight on but there only 5 and half weeks so it should be about now they really start fattening also ive just started them on pk13/14. my 7 clones are lookin ok although i think one of the exos wont make it, then again you never fuckin know with clones. i only need 6 so i dont give a fuck. and welsh dragon just gave me a handful of seeds so im ready for my next two grows..........strangely organised for once. must be the relative sobriety.


----------



## max green (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye m8 all down and drying. DOGS and Livers/blues........nothing worse than a grass. Best thing to do is tell everyone you have hung up the scissors and sell it all to me


I like the sound of that except the selling all to u lol (what will the smelly buckie drinking neds gonna smoke then), Dogs plenty of them here as for blues, you have a winner. Good on ya (lucky bas ye)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

max green said:


> I like the sound of that except the selling all to u lol (what will the smelly buckie drinking neds gonna smoke then), Dogs plenty of them here as for blues, you have a winner. Good on ya (lucky bas ye)


I got all the strains me. lol DOG, Blues, SLH, Exo, Psyco. Thankyou fairy(you know who uz are)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

The SLH I have is a fucking belter. Best Ive ever grown, best for trimming and I can make it go purple. Really nice taste and stone too


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on , little lad was born yesterday but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ... 

Thanks for the txt n message sambo , ill bell you again later if i get a chance 
Thanks for the txts Pukka and thanks for letting the lads know on here  
Thanks to everyone who has wished us well on here and in PM


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2012)

all the best lad. give the family my love.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

No worries mate, hes in good hands just try an keep ya spirits up sure he'l be sound! sendin some love from me an the fam bro hope he gets well soon!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck me new gears turned up today a week late an the 6" filter is fuckin huge god knows how im gunna fit it in the room or bloody hang it lol the old 4" was tiny compared guess i should have read the dimensions lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2012)

i gave billy a hand to set upa tent a while ago, bloody enormous thing, and he'd a huge fuckin can filter, think it was 8", it was like fuckin gas cylinder.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeh mate this is as fat but not as tall as 1 of those big gas bottles the orange fuckers theres some weight to it aswell not gunna be able to hang this 1 with string like the 4" gunna need some chain or rope lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Bungee cords


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2012)

I went to hang my 8" filter on bungees but like a twat I bought pretty thin bungees and had to double it up twice cos the fuckin thing kept hittin the floor, this things about a metre long as well. I'd say go for chains


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive got bunges for the fans mate but thought no point for the filter i was thinkin somethin solid will be best like a bracket an sit it on and the duct runs straight up out the cieling in a tent bunges would be spot on with there bein no solid walls im sound bein in the room tho mate thats all ive come up with upto now still ponderin, ant even checked it will fit lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

4ft bungees work fine for my beast......Mon pukka, I heard ur an expert at getting into tight things. ie Sambos anus.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

Bungee or chains bro would nt want the fucker landin on ya ladies half way through flower an trust me it does happen to quite alot me personly use bingee and chains for 6s the 4s are sweet with the bungee


----------



## drolove (Aug 7, 2012)

holy crap you guys got 51352 posts in this thread! damn!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 4ft bungees work fine for my beast......Mon pukka, I heard ur an expert at getting into tight things. ie Sambos anus.lol


Hahah forgot you 2 bitchs had kissed an made up! lolol



cheddar1985 said:


> Bungee or chains bro would nt want the fucker landin on ya ladies half way through flower an trust me it does happen to quite alot me personly use bingee and chains for 6s the 4s are sweet with the bungee


Theres no space to hand the fan horizontal its that big so my plan is a short piece of duct out of the ceiling an then the duct vertical with the solid end sat on a shelf or a bracket, im thinkin thats the only way it will fit i still an checked an cant be arse now lol.

you reckon it will fit??







You can just see the old 4" filter stickin out behind the dehumidifier thats all the space i got up in the corner.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahah forgot you 2 bitchs had kissed an made up! lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were theres a will theres a way bro id be fittin it in as you plan as it take up less room


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Where is it venting to pukka.....can u put the filter on the outside. Ill sell u an ozone gen if u want


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive edited the post lads theres a pic now of my space its just a replacement for my old fan bill i got a new 6" fan from work for fuck all, big beasty fucker so got a filter for it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Where is it venting to????????????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

I could do it the other way round but the filter would be in the loft not ventin out the house mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

its ventin outside mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Perfect, put the filter in the loft. Problem solved and it does the same thing


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

and with the bigger fan u will prob find u wont need that de-humidifier


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

I want it ventin out tho mate not into the loft, i reckon it will go in stud up like i said just gunna need to hang it diff to how you would with bunges or chains.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeh ill see how it goes this 1st run if i dont need then it can come out an free some space up means more height for the girls as well


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Im sure you will get there. As I mentioned u might get away with not using your de-humidifer then that would free up space


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

knock the ceiling out n raise the room by 3 foot , that will impress the missus !  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im sure you will get there. As I mentioned u might get away with not using your de-humidifer then that would free up space


Haha ive just put that above, soz mate im mashed lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Have u given the baby a name Rob?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha ive just put that above, soz mate im mashed lol


Stoned Monkey.lol Naked Gun is on Sky1


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Have u given the baby a name Rob?


yes mate .. pm'ed you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I got all the strains me. lol DOG, Blues, SLH, Exo, Psyco. Thankyou fairy(you know who uz are)


In that case I have 5 birthdays next month!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Fuck I'd be aswel driving down


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2012)

get in there rangers!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> get in there rangers!!!!


Ma bro was there says Ibrox was full to the rafters but the official attendance was 36,000, thats 14000 short. Ma bro reckons its a tax dodge. 14000 people pay £15 each, thats £210,000 in the back bin. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> get in there rangers!!!!


u no think its a bit dodgy posting a group photo of us together. lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 7, 2012)

lol, ahve noticed the mhanky mob are kinda quiet! ah seen the bbc 'official' attendance....ahve seen pics fae ibrox tonite, it was full wall to wall, packed to the rafters. 4-0's a great result from a team thats had no pre-season and new players as well, against a team thats had a least a full 2 seasons together....to be fair they probably shit themselves with the fuckin noise, there really no used to that kinda thing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck I'd be aswel driving down


I'm taking the piss mate but if you're prepared to drive I'll pay you for em or swap em for an oz or something.

We'll need to meet up at some point anyway once I've got my arse into gear with this erm.....glassware.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

You'd get 5 pop bottles in a small box wont weigh much probs cost a tenner recorded


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

you still running the clones pukka ? i know you got rid of em , did you ever get em back ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> you still running the clones pukka ? i know you got rid of em , did you ever get em back ?


Ive got a small psycho cut i got a few weeks ago mate it was on the windowsill for weeks in a tiny pot hadnt grown atall an just potted it up other day its started to flower an pale as fuck all my own fault for leavin it there givin it a spray of tap every few days, even went to skeg for a week an left it, just soaked it 1st lol, so thats all ive got goin mate, should have a slh an a exo in a few day ready for this 1st grow back. all my new gear turned up today so once thats set up im back rollin.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive got a small psycho cut i got a few weeks ago mate it was on the windowsill for weeks in a tiny pot hadnt grown atall an just potted it up other day its started to flower an pale as fuck all my own fault for leavin it there givin it a spray of tap every few days, even went to skeg for a week an left it, just soaked it 1st lol, so thats all ive got goin mate, should have a slh an a exo in a few day ready for this 1st grow back. all my new gear turned up today so once thats set up im back rollin.



ah thats cool , im doing seed runs for abit now , got over 40 strains to get through and its becomming silly , planning on a 4 plant perpetual , 2 in and 2 out every 4 weeks. was gonna say if you needed any new strains hit me up and ill get my seed list over to you, unless you got msn or sumit , i got to send you the starbursts anyway so i dont mind sorting some others out , might even be a good excuse for a cheeky pint lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 7, 2012)

Aye wet the young uns head  once hes all better bro

im was gunna runs seeds but with the shut down an no veg cab thought id save um an play safe this 1st run with clone onlys test the new gear out get used to it then bang um in when its back up which aint long, im same got loads i seeds i need to work through, my plan is to run 2 psychos an 2 diff seeds every grow
Na mate dont fuck around on msn only chattin i do is on ere or txtin, not on face book or fuck all pretty unsociable really mate lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye wet the young uns head  once hes all better bro
> 
> im was gunna runs seeds but with the shut down an no veg cab thought id save um an play safe this 1st run with clone onlys test the new gear out get used to it then bang um in when its back up which aint long, im same got loads i seeds i need to work through, my plan is to run 2 psychos an 2 diff seeds every grow
> Na mate dont fuck around on msn only chattin i do is on ere or txtin, not on face book or fuck all pretty unsociable really mate lol


ill pm you my list in a sec , ive got a plan lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thats all the gk x livers/psycho potted up  took 4 clones 2xslh and 2xexo the 1st up for flowerin are lookin immaculate if i donna say  3xgk livers 1xslh


----------



## unlucky (Aug 7, 2012)

can you still lollipop and all that shiz with the livers/blues ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You'd get 5 pop bottles in a small box wont weigh much probs cost a tenner recorded


you dont even need a box m8 ive sent 10s a few times just a large envelope, n 6quid odd special delivery.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2012)

Ur up sharp Sambo.........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Shit the fuckin bed boyos??


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a shitload to do this morning


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> can you still lollipop and all that shiz with the livers/blues ?


Yes, but who can b fucked with that shit. Responds really well to a SOG, 12/12 from rooted clone. Getting about 1.5 per plant


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

ahm up to, when ma 3 year old decides he's awake so's every body else.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you dont even need a box m8 ive sent 10s a few times just a large envelope, n 6quid odd special delivery.


Ive done 4 mate in a large envolope yours must have been big so it is possible just not from billy lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 8, 2012)

man i hate trimming them lil fucking sugar leaves off. hours last night /this morning. woke up with me corona tipped on floor ,big sticky bud stuck to t shirt and me sharp as fuck trimmers laying (open) on my lap. 
Couldnt text as fingers caked in resin/thc and it dont seem wanna read my finger as it touch screen shite.
smell nice tho. peeled it off and a fair amount hash there.
u think the thc on fingers wen harvesting a few could block or cover ya finger prints as well as gloves? if u let it dry and set a few hours? haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Im off to the Dam/Germany for 2 weeks. Im filling my 32 site cloner. There will be 8 psyco spare. First come first served


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> man i hate trimming them lil fucking sugar leaves off. hours last night /this morning. woke up with me corona tipped on floor ,big sticky bud stuck to t shirt and me sharp as fuck trimmers laying (open) on my lap.
> Couldnt text as fingers caked in resin/thc and it dont seem wanna read my finger as it touch screen shite.
> smell nice tho. peeled it off and a fair amount hash there.
> u think the thc on fingers wen harvesting a few could block or cover ya finger prints as well as gloves? if u let it dry and set a few hours? haha


Why didn't u use gloves?????? I grab handfuls from the petrol garage on a reg basis. lol (good for putting grams in the fingers too. lol)


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 8, 2012)

i may well do next time. 
germany and dam was that? that a beer and smoke athon


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive done 4 mate in a large envolope yours must have been big so it is possible just not from billy lolol


i just taped 5 bottles together then taped the 2 5s together its not that big really, is more hassle doing the 10 bottles.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i may well do next time.
> germany and dam was that? that a beer and smoke athon


fuck you gotta wear gloves.....that smell sticks to your fingers for days. Aye m8 thats where Im off to


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

I never use gloves, gives me terrible dry hands, lol. I do use olive oil though and that takes the stickyness away after a good rub of the hands and then a wipe with a course sponge.....the Romans cleaned themselves for hundred of years with olive oil.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> I never use gloves, gives me terrible dry hands, lol. I do use olive oil though and that takes the stickyness away after a good rub of the hands and then a wipe with a course sponge.....the Romans cleaned themselves for hundred of years with olive oil.


faggot. lol Steel wool works for me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2012)

Spray some after shave on you hands mdb or some wisky the alcohol takes it stright off.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im off to the Dam/Germany for 2 weeks. Im filling my 32 site cloner. There will be 8 psyco spare. First come first served


Bill is it one of them xstream propagator things u got m8, the ones that spray the cuttings? How long it usually take before u see any roots in urs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im off to the Dam/Germany for 2 weeks. Im filling my 32 site cloner. There will be 8 psyco spare. First come first served


........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a fucking lazy bastard. I never did put the tent up last night, I've been meaning to for a week!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive done 4 mate in a large envolope yours must have been big so it is possible just not from billy lolol


Pukka how do you stop em crushing themselves or fucking up when the package goes upside down if they're in pop bottles?

I put em in a little plastic party cup and tape the top of the cup over leaving just a little hole that the clone sticks out of (so that if it gets tipped upside down then it can't fall out),then put another party cup upside down over the the top of the clone to protect and tape the seal together.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2012)

I tape the jiffy into the bottom part of the bottle mate to stop it movin then rap tissue round the inside edge of the top part of the bottle then carefully took the leafs in an tape the chopped bottle back together ask sambo hes a pro.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pukka how do you stop em crushing themselves or fucking up when the package goes upside down if they're in pop bottles?



i thought you knew everything yman??? lol

pukka prob gone back to work, you just use a small bottle them bottles of orange juice from mcDs are good or the bottles with the tesco lunch deal, tissue top and bottom of the bottle and tissue around the clone so its a tight fit.

and use special del, dont post it till 3-4 then they only chucking it around less than 24hr


----------



## yesum (Aug 8, 2012)

I am in Cali and have a question on Cheese. I got a Dinafem freebie Cheese seed and wonder what is the closest to the Exodus Cheese cut in seed form.

I am looking for the same high more than the taste. I am assuming the high is a bit different than the usual Skunk? thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

I hear Silk Road will be selling exo cuts to yanks, only $200


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Bill is it one of them xstream propagator things u got m8, the ones that spray the cuttings? How long it usually take before u see any roots in urs


Aye thats what I have. Strain dependent, the lemon I have has roots in 5-7 days, most other strain 10 days but the roots are massive


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i thought you knew everything yman??? lol


Lol. Far from it mate, I know a lot about a handful of subjects.

I'm getting into Goat farming at the moment!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Elaborate on the goat farming pls


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL! I knew that would raise an eyebrow!


Well while I was at the festival in Cambridge last weekend I came across a stall/van selling free range,organic goat burgers. Fucking delicious they where as well,any way I got talking to the guy and he says that in England all male goats are culled at birth because there's no need/demand for them where as the females are kept for making milk/cheese and stuff.

He's getting baby male goats for either free or next to fuck all (he won't tell) raising them on his little farm in Skipton (not far from me) and then slaughtering them,boning out the whole animal and then minces them to make burgers. He sells the burgers ONLY at festivals and charges £5 a pop (well worth it).

His partner reluctantly told me when he wasn't around that they get about 50 burgers from each goat,pulling them around £250 per goat.

Well I thought about this for a while,my girlfriends family have more then 100 acres of free land in Poland doing fuck all (they used to farm pigs and stuff back in the day but they're all retired and too old now). I'm thinking about nicking the guys business model and up scaling it,raise the goats in Poland,slaughter them and make burgers/steaks in Poland then rent a refrigerated van and drive them back to England,sell em and make a killing.

They're fed on powdered milk for fucks sake,cheap as chips!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

Goatee Joe.
http://www.goateejoe.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye thats what I have. Strain dependent, the lemon I have has roots in 5-7 days, most other strain 10 days but the roots are massive


Aye bill, I got the 20 site one, I'm short of the collars so put 15 in 10 days ago and only one had shown roots last nite, I've another 7 in jiffys, hope these fucking things root before the weekend. Can't wait to get this new setup all up and running, setting all up tonite so hope to get the clones in at the weekend, hopefully have 6 psycho and 12 exo if all goes well


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye bill, I got the 20 site one, I'm short of the collars so put 15 in 10 days ago and only one had shown roots last nite, I've another 7 in jiffys, hope these fucking things root before the weekend. Can't wait to get this new setup all up and running, setting all up tonite so hope to get the clones in at the weekend, hopefully have 6 psycho and 12 exo if all goes well


If u put one of them fish tank heater in to heat the water the roots will grow much faster. I set mine to 26


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LOL! I knew that would raise an eyebrow!
> 
> 
> Well while I was at the festival in Cambridge last weekend I came across a stall/van selling free range,organic goat burgers. Fucking delicious they where as well,any way I got talking to the guy and he says that in England all male goats are culled at birth because there's no need/demand for them where as the females are kept for making milk/cheese and stuff.
> ...


Sounds good but where you going to sell them?????? It will be really expensive for a pitch at a festival. My friends older brother sells porridge(all different flavours) He started off at festivals, now hes worth a few quid. Hey we could go into partnership and call it Billy Goats. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

Now I like that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

doesn't leave exo clones in their beds does he?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sounds good but where you going to sell them?????? It will be really expensive for a pitch at a festival.


Eye it is expensive for a pitch but if I was just to use Cambridge Folk Festival as an example.

There's around 25000 people sat in a field getting pissed and stoned from 10am to 10pm for 4 days straight,if just a quarter of those people (6250) buy 1 burger from you over the 4 days at £5 a pop you've pulled £31.250,that averages just short of £8000 a day!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doesn't leave exo clones in their beds does he?


For $200 a clone, he'll do allsorts in their bed. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye it is expensive for a pitch but if I was just to use Cambridge Folk Festival as an example.
> 
> There's around 25000 people sat in a field getting pissed and stoned from 10am to 10pm for 4 days straight,if just a quarter of those people (6250) buy 1 burger from you over the 4 days at £5 a pop you've pulled £31.250,that averages just short of £8000 a day!


Do 3 a year. Prob about 50k profit. Not bad for 3 weekends work. Just pay some polskis to do the dirty work over there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

*

Ace of spades


Psycho Killer, JTR Dom

DOG Kush


Soma Amethyst
​




*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2012)

Yorky gunna be dodgy takin a shit load of goats over to poland to raise with the laws an what not with desease an you cant just bring meat into the country not sure how it works in europe but will be a lot of hassle unless you can get a contact over thete with goats but cant see the poles wastin meat like us tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2012)

Smashin it there donny boy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

cheers pukka lad. managed to burn them a bit but nothin too bad.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

The jtr looks psycho donny nice fuckin plants bro cant wait to see mine like that again  lol even with the little burn haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

it's weird the burn happened in the last week in the big fans, they'd only been getting ripen every other water so how i've managed that god knows. over nuted with ripen???


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's weird the burn happened in the last week in the big fans, they'd only been getting ripen every other water so how i've managed that god knows. over nuted with ripen???


I dont think its burn. Just dying


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

either way it's down and had a few days flush so i should be fine. next up the sprawling sativa is getting a full 600 to herself for a fortnight. if that doesn't kick the buds on i dunno what will. installing the screen saturday.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's weird the burn happened in the last week in the big fans, they'd only been getting ripen every other water so how i've managed that god knows. over nuted with ripen???


ive seen it don, ive seen burn from the ripen a few times.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Spray some after shave on you hands mdb or some wisky the alcohol takes it stright off.


to many wasteful plans there. i just picked it off and smoked it haha. was good haha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

well thats my shit fucked up! council wont in on 2 dates over the next 2 wks got nowhere to hide all of em so will just be left with 2 that i will need to then veg n clone n then root the clones just hoping i can get all that done in time for a xmas grow thats if they dont wont in again b4 xmas which would then totally fuck me.

council have cost me a easy 10k in the last 18months. CUNTS!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well thats my shit fucked up! council wont in on 2 dates over the next 2 wks got nowhere to hide all of em so will just be left with 2 that i will need to then veg n clone n then root the clones just hoping i can get all that done in time for a xmas grow thats if they dont wont in again b4 xmas which would then totally fuck me.
> 
> council have cost me a easy 10k in the last 18months. CUNTS!


Hold yer horses. Can u not hire a transit????? How long they going to be in for


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hold yer horses. Can u not hire a transit????? How long they going to be in for


theres added complications bill i carnt even be arsed to go into them m8, i just wana get off me nut now and 4get till 2mora at least...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres added complications bill i carnt even be arsed to go into them m8, i just wana get off me nut now and 4get till 2mora at least...........


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

and folks bang on, it's a piece of piss growing gear, easy money. usually they've never grown a fucking tomato let alone ganj


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Its a fucking nightmare growing weed......all sorts of shit happens. Hit the nail on the head there Don. Normal people don't understand. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

the growing of the weed is a piece of piss u gotta be a fucking div to not be able to grow weed, its all the added complications that make it a nightmare.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

that's what i was getting at man. the stresses and heartache of how it interacts with your life is the ball ache. weed is fairly easy to grow of course. growing top notch is a bit harder.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's what i was getting at man. the stresses and heartache of how it interacts with your life is the ball ache. weed is fairly easy to grow of course. growing top notch is a bit harder.


not really don how hard is it to grow a clone-only strain in soil??? any of the clone-onlys in soil will be top notch.

but totally agreed the stress's the headaches and how it interacts with ya life is total fucking ball ache which unless ya grow u wont understand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

i'm not opening this can of worms again lol. i've had the clone onlies in my stable just as long if not more than you but i know that it would be daft of me to think that they are the be all and end all of all time. hence i grow other stuff and crosses of the clone onlies with the best other stuff i can get my mits on.

for example look at underground originals repro of blues and the subsequent crosses. 

anyway suns out i'm away for a swally


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyway suns out i'm away for a swally


first sensible thing you've said all day lad, lol....think I'll be joining ya in the swally hoose.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky gunna be dodgy takin a shit load of goats over to poland to raise with the laws an what not with desease an you cant just bring meat into the country not sure how it works in europe but will be a lot of hassle unless you can get a contact over thete with goats but cant see the poles wastin meat like us tho.


Well yes and no.

Our lass's brother,dad,mum,grandad,grandmother and uncle are all registered livestock and cattle farmers (but with an empty farm). Stock has to have rabies shots and stuff like that (beasts should come with papers to prove they're clean,all livestock within the EU intended for consumption has to be 100% traceable from farm to mouth in case of foot and mouth desiese and all that) obviously but Poland is an EU country just like we are so the criteria concerning livestock well fare and living/farm conditions are the same as here,it's not English/Polish legislation concerning farming it's just EU legislation.

It would be a fuck around filling all the forms and registrations concerning the import/export of stock to conform with legislation and get licenses but that would be the hardest and most expensive part. The farm would be in Poland so that part would be a damn site cheaper than it being in England because the currency conversion rate is 1-5 on an average day,meaning it would be 5 times cheaper to do things in Poland than here.

There aren't really any laws on export only import,so I would be importing livestock from England to Poland under Polish law but then importing only processed meat products back into England under our laws which is a damn site easier!

It will cost money to set up granted but seen as the stock is free (or next to fuck all),the farmland is free and the feed is free (free range 100 acres) then it should potentially workout OK.

I'll know a lot more when I've been over in a few weeks and spoken to the family. 

And fuck it,if it's too much hassle I'll just grow 100 acres of strawberry's and import those instead,86 year old grandmother has half an acre of strawbs that she tends herself!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well yes and no.
> 
> Our lass's brother,dad,mum,grandad,grandmother and uncle are all registered livestock and cattle farmers (but with an empty farm). Stock has to have rabies shots and stuff like that (beasts should come with papers to prove they're clean,all livestock within the EU intended for consumption has to be 100% traceable from farm to mouth in case of foot and mouth desiese and all that) obviously but Poland is an EU country just like we are so the criteria concerning livestock well fare and living/farm conditions are the same as here,it's not English/Polish legislation concerning farming it's just EU legislation.
> 
> ...


I know what I'd be growing. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I know what I'd be growing. lol


You wouldn't mate.

Instant 3 years for possession as they outlawed the provision for personal use some years ago,in the 90's I think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2012)

PM sillybilly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2012)

She was looking at some reports of cannabis busts in her village on a Polish news site last night and this 21 year old lad has been caught with three 2m tall HEMP plants in his bedroom. Yes that's right hemp! He didn't know at the time bless his little cotton socks, I laughed my arse off when she showed me the photo's even she knows the difference by sight. He's looking at about 6-8 years for cultivation! His only defence to get a lesser sentence is that it was actually industrial hemp with no psychoactive component,regardless he's still guaranteed jail time!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

fucking love hockey girls.....especially the dutch girls


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm not opening this can of worms again lol. i've had the clone onlies in my stable just as long if not more than you but i know that it would be daft of me to think that they are the be all and end all of all time. hence i grow other stuff and crosses of the clone onlies with the best other stuff i can get my mits on.
> 
> for example look at underground originals repro of blues and the subsequent crosses.
> 
> anyway suns out i'm away for a swally


not saying they the be all n end all, just that ne body with half a brain could grow them in soil and it would be top gear.


----------



## rick19011 (Aug 8, 2012)

Any of you reckon this veggiemesh is good to stop mold when growing outdoors? Seems like good stuff
http://www.gardening-naturally.com/acatalog/Veggiemesh.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She was looking at some reports of cannabis busts in her village on a Polish news site last night and this 21 year old lad has been caught with three 2m tall HEMP plants in his bedroom. Yes that's right hemp! He didn't know at the time bless his little cotton socks, I laughed my arse off when she showed me the photo's even she knows the difference by sight. He's looking at about 6-8 years for cultivation! His only defence to get a lesser sentence is that it was actually industrial hemp with no psychoactive component,regardless he's still guaranteed jail time!


lesson hahaha


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

I doubt it, it will only stop insects from what I understand. looks like good stuff though if you got a pest problem and grow outdoors.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 8, 2012)

Howdy Guys and Gals,

Well i'm new to RIU but i been a Loyal Weed Worshiper for many years now and i been growing off and on for almost six years, (indoor and out), so i figured it was time i introduced myself to the 'Natives' since i am here in the South/West.

Currently i have some Sweet Melon crosses (a friend from Hollands Hybrids) growing and few Lowryder crosses (my own F1 BlueRyder) and Missing from Eva seeds.

These are Indoors since i didn't do any outdoors this year, i am glad i didn't because our weather has been so fuggin unpredictable it would have been a lot of headache and heartache imo.. maybe others have been succesfull so far in the UK, i will need to look in the outdoors section and see what is going on there i guess.

You guys were talking about 'clone only' strains.. what strains are reffered to as 'Clone only'?

Also i have a bunch of beans in my collection and would be open to Seed swaps from some of you 'Serious/Reliable' growers. I would like to add GDP to my collection of Beans (i have mailed ken but no reply yet), and also like to get hold of the Haze Hybrid that has Black/Deep Purple leaves, if anyone has those beans and wishes to swap then please message me and i will let you know which strains i have and you can decide if you are interested. Please Do Not ask me for a Swap unless you are 100% sure of the Origin and Species of your Seed, I can assure you that my Strains are what they are listed as.

Well, thats my short introduction almost over, let me just add a couple of personal details.. I regard myself as a Cannabis Connisuer NOT a Weed Snob 

I love to Grow (and Smoke) 'ALL' different types of Herb; when i am growing i feel a certain closeness to Nature, a Spiritual state of Wellbeing and a Profound sense of Satisfaction. 

Now that i have typed that i think i will actually make it my sig.. LOL

So anyways be kind to me i'm new.. 

Happy growing


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

welcome to the thread ganjaman nice 1st post.

the clone-onlys we are talking bout are exodus cheese,pyschosis and livers/blues but theres many many more i beleive out there.

them 3 have been widely swapped n sold n given to many in this thread thats why u see alot bout clone-only.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

paragraphs and everything.
fancy.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry mate and welcome too.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

how division 3 feeling then bill?

what ya up to dura?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yes, but who can b fucked with that shit. Responds really well to a SOG, 12/12 from rooted clone. Getting about 1.5 per plant



me..lol i want more than 1.5 per plant......... thats the point of the shit to get more hhmmmm

what sort of price are you thinking for a key of squidgy black,as i can sort this stuff out now he has fookled off...


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not saying they the be all n end all, just that ne body with half a brain could grow them in soil and it would be top gear.


&#8203;mmmmmm..................lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;mmmmmm..................lol


even you unlucky couldnt fuck the exodus cheese or pyschosis up they are that easy to grow lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how division 3 feeling then bill?
> 
> what ya up to dura?


nuthin much mate, just lounging about. about 2 weeks from chop on one grow, another one just flipped onto 12/12...and a handful of clones just vegging under my cfl....btw im doin my first coco grow and i noticed on the feed bottle you mix the feed up and leave it stand fo ra few hours before you use it? is that right? what exactly does the standing do for it? btw its canna coco nute. what ya up to yerself? and we dont know about division 3 yet....first two games have been cup games. but goin by last nites performance we're gonna take every team to bits, although every games gonna be a 'cup final' with the opponents wantin a Rangers scalp.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> even you unlucky couldnt fuck the exodus cheese or pyschosis up they are that easy to grow lol


big smile but i bet id still burn the feckers 

the skunk plants don't look like they grow like other plants and thats why i was asking if you can still work on them hhmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nuthin much mate, just lounging about. about 2 weeks from chop on one grow, another one just flipped onto 12/12...and a handful of clones just vegging under my cfl....btw im doin my first coco grow and i noticed on the feed bottle you mix the feed up and leave it stand fo ra few hours before you use it? is that right? what exactly does the standing do for it? btw its canna coco nute. what ya up to yerself? and we dont know about division 3 yet....first two games have been cup games. but goin by last nites performance we're gonna take every team to bits, although every games gonna be a 'cup final' with the opponents wantin a Rangers scalp.


let the COLD tap water go to room tempeature the cold water canshock the plant direct from tap


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

theyve been in the coco for about 2 weeks and i was just using bio-bizz soil vegging nutes. this'll be the first coco feed....im not using a ph meter coz i dont have one, think that was my problem with my dwc though so i'll get one in a week or two.....i filled the bucket with 10 litre of water and gave them about 1.5 mls to the litre...does that sound ok or should i up it? i havent fed them yet so i can add more if you think it'd be ok. there all over a foot tall and sturdy enuff looking.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 8, 2012)

1.5 is around half strength mate so i reckon you could up it a little just see how you go.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nuthin much mate, just lounging about. about 2 weeks from chop on one grow, another one just flipped onto 12/12...and a handful of clones just vegging under my cfl....btw im doin my first coco grow and i noticed on the feed bottle you mix the feed up and leave it stand fo ra few hours before you use it? is that right? what exactly does the standing do for it? btw its canna coco nute. what ya up to yerself? and we dont know about division 3 yet....first two games have been cup games. but goin by last nites performance we're gonna take every team to bits, although every games gonna be a 'cup final' with the opponents wantin a Rangers scalp.


dunno bout the leaving it a few hrs dura ive used canna and never done it? ive just mixed up the nutes and i do ph it to anywhere between 5.6-6.0

fucking mad bout rangers, i was a div i always supported celtic till i was told they hate the english lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

lol, celtic hate everybody....even within there own fans there are sections who fuckin despise each other , some are republicans...some are staunch catholics...some are communist...some are gangsters makin a coin...some are just screamingly mad mutants ...that why there have always been splits with the anti-british terrorist groups; ira, real ira, inla..and so on....fuckin loonies whos only common ground is that the priest all shagged them up the arse when they were alter boys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

always makes me laugh whenever any foreigners ask me or any other geordie where they're from they say the toon. or are you british? naw man am a geordie. it's so insular it's fuckin daft.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, celtic hate everybody....even within there own fans there are sections who fuckin despise each other , some are republicans...some are staunch catholics...some are communist...some are gangsters makin a coin...some are just screamingly mad mutants ...that why there have always been splits with the anti-british terrorist groups; ira, real ira, inla..and so on....fuckin loonies whos only common ground is that the priest all shagged them up the arse when they were alter boys.


Now they got two new ira split off groups....DAAD (direct action against drugs) and the RAAD (republican action against drugs) there the ones to worry bout at the minute


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Now they got two new ira split off groups....DAAD (direct action against drugs) and the RAAD (republican action against drugs) there the ones to worry bout at the minute


just another group of loonies....the ira financed a large part of their terror campaign with drugs, extortion, fuel tax fraud, and video/music piracy....makes me laugh like fuck when they try to take the moral high ground. most of the drugs in scotland is funneled with both the ira and the uvf.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> always makes me laugh whenever any foreigners ask me or any other geordie where they're from they say the toon. or are you british? naw man am a geordie. it's so insular it's fuckin daft.


its in the news that yer man at newcastle is wanna buy a stake in rangers mate.


----------



## max green (Aug 8, 2012)

Still in europe, well done celtic. Life is great in the shitty leagues for the huns, tainted titles need stripped of the theiving cunts. The best team in Scotland feck the rest.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

yep your still in europe....after 2 games....big pat on the back( that may bring back nightmares if your priest was called Father Patrick).... as for the best team in scotland...ah mean c'mon....thats like winning the biggest spastic in the retard school award.


----------



## max green (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yep your still in europe....after 2 games....big pat on the back( that may bring back nightmares if your priest was called Father Patrick).... as for the best team in scotland...ah mean c'mon....thats like winning the biggest spastic in the retard school award.



So that means that the huns are the biggest spastics around, As for europe is something you guys wont know about, and remember father Patrick paid his taxes at least lol. 
 GOD SAVE THE QUEEN, but the queen wants to fuck you up the ass, cos you were or are the peepell. 



DONT BE BITTER LEARN TO LOVE GREEN, YOU MIGHT SMOKE IT AND YOU SURE AS FUCK SELL IT SO WHY THE HATRED LOL

*STILL IN EUROPE

**
What do you call a hun in europe?
A tourist.*


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

max green said:


> Still in europe, well done celtic. Life is great in the shitty leagues for the huns, tainted titles need stripped of the theiving cunts. The best team in Scotland feck the rest.


 Lol I used to be a hard core Celtic fan, that was until I realised scottish football is totally wank


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuck the pope and fuck the Queen. Tattie munchin huns. lol

Wits happenin


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

max green said:


> So that means that the huns are the biggest spastics around, As for europe is something you guys wont know about, and remember father Patrick paid his taxes at least lol.
> View attachment 2287160 GOD SAVE THE QUEEN, but the queen wants to fuck you up the ass, cos you were or are the peepell.
> 
> 
> ...


father patrick may have paid it....but Neil Lennon didny, lol....no hatred mate...well not to the septic anyway...the sfa and spl on the other hand...and of course aberdeen...i truly despise those cunts. ....now get back tae the paddy fields , the famines over.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Neil Lennons autobiography.......50 Shades of Plaque


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

your one thieving cunt bill, lol.


----------



## max green (Aug 8, 2012)

The famine has started at ibrox lmfao

 What do you get when you cross a Hun with a pig?
I don't know, there are some things a pig just won't do.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

@bill what about the Irish league? They play great football lol! Na seriously, it has to be the worst of the lot!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuck playing that Shinty fucking game. Need to be proper psyco tae play that

Just had a little smoke of livers. Only had about 3 draws and Im pleasantly ripped, wheres the fuckin biscuits


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

Goina have to get me some of this livers for a future grow, too busy at the min but maybe after this one I'll give it a go


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

See if u wanna feel as if someone has done a wheelspin on your head and it even smells like that, get some DOG seeds. You will find a keeper out of a handful of seeds. Livers is nice too.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> See if u wanna feel as if someone has done a wheelspin on your head and it even smells like that, get some DOG seeds. You will find a keeper out of a handful of seeds. Livers is nice too.


id love to taste some of the dog bill ive only tasted old dog that had sat in a jar for far too long and wasnt impressed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> See if u wanna feel as if someone has done a wheelspin on your head and it even smells like that, get some DOG seeds. You will find a keeper out of a handful of seeds. Livers is nice too.


I've only started my first run with clones bill, always used seeds before and just bought all fems but liking this cloning so can't see me doin any seeds for a while, don't really have the room to waste fuckin about with seeds tryin to find a keeper. Goina stick with the clones for a while as long as there good to me yeild wise


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd maybe give the DOG a go if they had fem seeds


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

It may hermie a little but nothing major. Its about week 4/5 of flower. Just pick them off. Just have a good look when your watering. Worth your efforts

@sambo.....its right up your street, proper mong'd gear at 9 weeks. Dont care how BB describe it, all the phenos I had smelt like burnt rubber/desiel and u just knew it was nighty night. The boy DST smoke bongs of the shit. Nutcase


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

fuck bongs id do morning buckets of the shit! i really wana taste the dog so much talk bout being soooooooo good but all ive tasted of the dog wasnt very impressive.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2012)

If u t the exo tickles your tastebuds then your gonae love the DOG. I didn't cure mine, just a 7 day dry. Just tasted like it smelled with a bit of dirt flung in but hit me like a ton of bricks.....Para out ma nut, looked like Mr Miagwi's love child and eat everything. Felt like someone had welded my eyes together in the morning to. That was a joint between 2. My m8 had to switch off his phone(gets loads of calls a day for real work) and he smokes a power


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If u t the exo tickles your tastebuds then your gonae love the DOG. I didn't cure mine, just a 7 day dry. Just tasted like it smelled with a bit of dirt flung in but hit me like a ton of bricks.....Para out ma nut, looked like Mr Miagwi's love child and eat everything. Felt like someone had welded my eyes together in the morning to. That was a joint between 2. My m8 had to switch off his phone(gets loads of calls a day for real work) and he smokes a power


bill no offence meant m8 but u almost whiteyd of a .4 of livers i and im not proud of it but i smoke hard i put a .8 in a small joint m8 so tbh need to taste that shit myself......


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

chubs im sure you told me you had the dogs on the go at one point......pmsl


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> chubs im sure you told me you had the dogs on the go at one point......pmsl


no ya dirty bitch i never grown the dog girl????


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

dog** bitch he he........

so you just had old dirty dogs then ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> dog** bitch he he........
> 
> so you just had old dirty dogs then ?


no i just had money making non hermi strains like pyschosis and exo cheese lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no i just had money making non hermi strains like pyschosis and exo cheese lol


&#8203;and livers ? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd maybe give the DOG a go if they had fem seeds


they do  

Sambo giz an email


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

This is like deja vu, another one of you Southern Shandy drinking "we smoke cheese round here" cockney jockeys talking shit about the DOG, first he wants some sooo much, then he's back babbling about his bore only's...... 


newuserlol said:


> i really wana taste the dog so much talk bout being soooooooo good but all ive tasted of the dog wasnt very impressive.





newuserlol said:


> no i just had money making non hermi strains


Thought you were skint lad? lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2012)

i wanna try the dog also but only seeds i got are from highlander and he didnt know if they where viable or not, there pretty dark so i dunno ..


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> This is like deja vu, another one of you Southern Shandy drinking "we smoke cheese round here" cockney jockeys talking shit about the DOG, first he wants some sooo much, then he's back babbling about his bore only's......
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you were skint lad? lol.


i was waiting for you dst i no your be fun lol ive never tasted the dog but soooo much talk bout it when i had exo n pyscho i offered a swap but no1 wanted a go or no1 had it at the time, i dont even like the cheese m8 but it yields,stinks and get people fucked which they wont and it dont hermi lolol so let the fun begin...................


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2012)

hey DST thanks for the kind words in the REP 

DAT was telling me you made a exodus BX , you got any of those seeds still mate? how did you do the BX, with col silver or some other way ?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Most of the seeds I have seen from the dog are lightly tiger striped, and some almost silver with faint striping.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

I got the backcross from the fairy, it was done by pistils (a user on another forum I think) he backcrossed exo with danny boy. I then mixed some DPQ in there and have my own cheese seeds. That's the one DAT grew.

Hope all is going well.


RobbieP said:


> hey DST thanks for the kind words in the REP
> 
> DAT was telling me you made a exodus BX , you got any of those seeds still mate? how did you do the BX, with col silver or some other way ?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2012)

ive been thinking about trying to find a good male from a pack of skunk seeds and backcrossing the exodus clone to it , then crossing that strain with the exodus clone again , to hopefully get mostly exodus phenos in seed form .... lonbg way off though lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

well its dinner time, so its gonny be roast chicken , from last night, so ahm gonny blast it in the microwave and then deep fry it, big handfull of deep fried mushrooms, deep fried onion rings and oven chips, which ahm gonny deep fry coz ah bought them by mistake...but ahm fora wee bit o lettuce as well, slathered in mayonaisse , the real hellmans full fat stuff, nane o yer mayo light crap...fuck me if ye canny eat the real stuff fling it tae fuck, its like decaff coffe and alcohol free beer...and ye know what they say about alcohol free beer, its like licking out yer sister...tastes the same but its just no right


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

The fun would begin when I caught the first sight of sweat on your top lip directly after a triple DOG bong (my faves!) DOG topped with, DOG ice, dripped with DOG erl....yum.


newuserlol said:


> i was waiting for you dst i no your be fun lol ive never tasted the dog but soooo much talk bout it when i had exo n pyscho i offered a swap but no1 wanted a go or no1 had it at the time, i dont even like the cheese m8 but it yields,stinks and get people fucked which they wont and it dont hermi lolol so let the fun begin...................


Ye canny swap something people already have lad. Asking politely sometimes helps.....sometimes!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

that was ma facebook status and i couldny be bothered re-typing it.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well its dinner time, so its gonny be roast chicken , from last night, so ahm gonny blast it in the microwave and then deep fry it, big handfull of deep fried mushrooms, deep fried onion rings and oven chips, which ahm gonny deep fry coz ah bought them by mistake...but ahm fora wee bit o lettuce as well, slathered in mayonaisse , the real hellmans full fat stuff, nane o yer mayo light crap...fuck me if ye canny eat the real stuff fling it tae fuck, its like decaff coffe and alcohol free beer...and ye know what they say about alcohol free beer, its like licking out yer sister...tastes the same but its just no right


deep fry the mayo too m8 ya scottish u boys dont eat nuffing unless it deep fried lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> The fun would begin when I caught the first sight of sweat on your top lip directly after a triple DOG bong (my faves!) DOG topped with, DOG ice, dripped with DOG erl....yum.
> 
> Ye canny swap something people already have lad. Asking politely sometimes helps.....sometimes!


dst that all i wont to get that sweat on me lip and bongs ill go head to head all day even crack out the bucket like old times, but i read n here so much bout the dog yet the only dog ive tasted was average weed at best....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> deep fry the mayo too m8 ya scottish u boys dont eat nuffing unless it deep fried lol


i actually took a lettuce leaf absolutely covered in mayo and wrapped it round a chip ....innocent lookin but sinful....mmmmmm


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

this is what I am in the middle of with the DOG. I have crossed that with a male from the og kush side of the dog. those are the bx1's i have. Bit more stable than the original s1's.

we also have fems which have been made recently, i used colloidal silver for that. (it's all detailed on the breeding thread I think)


RobbieP said:


> ive been thinking about trying to find a good male from a pack of skunk seeds and backcrossing the exodus clone to it , then crossing that strain with the exodus clone again , to hopefully get mostly exodus phenos in seed form .... lonbg way off though lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i actually took a lettuce leaf absolutely covered in mayo and wrapped it round a chip ....innocent lookin but sinful....mmmmmm


the missus put you on a diet or something dura? is this all part of the new dura???? lol hows the drinking going m8?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> this is what I am in the middle of with the DOG. I have crossed that with a male from the og kush side of the dog. those are the bx1's i have. Bit more stable than the original s1's.
> 
> we also have fems which have been made recently, i used colloidal silver for that. (it's all detailed on the breeding thread I think)


wouldnt that make your DOG a TOG (triple OG ) lmao


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the missus put you on a diet or something dura? is this all part of the new dura???? lol hows the drinking going m8?


not really at so much.....the frequency has dropped although when i do hit it i just do the same shit....had a wee blast last for 2 days last week coz i turned 40....but really its just about every 3 or 4 weeks i hit it....more likely to sit with the girl and rattle a shit load of vodka and sniff.....im slowing down coz im starting uni....thats why ive now officailly retired from punting...keepin a small grow or two goin but nothing that can give me jail time....cant afford to get locked up now.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

Ye canny swap something people already have lad. Asking politely sometimes helps.....sometimes![/QUOTE]

this is the uk thread no room for politeness but i speak with many outside of the thread and im a very poilte person ask around.....

i offerd up the pyscho n exo but either no1 wanted to take the pepsi challenge or they didnt have it at the time but either way i asked politely.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

I know, you said 3x before, lol.


newuserlol said:


> dst that all i wont to get that sweat on me lip and bongs ill go head to head all day even crack out the bucket like old times, but i read n here so much bout the dog yet the only dog ive tasted was average weed at best....


I got a bit from DGT a while back and it was very nice so not sure if it was the same stuff.
I am not claiming it is the top weed in the world, but I have not had one person turn their beak up at it or have anything bad to say about my dog. And from what I hear from most of the people who have grown it from seed, the same applies. That's all I can really say (well I could say a whole bunch of shit more, but it would just sound like I have my head even further up my arse than I actually do!)


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not really at so much.....the frequency has dropped although when i do hit it i just do the same shit....had a wee blast last for 2 days last week coz i turned 40....but really its just about every 3 or 4 weeks i hit it....more likely to sit with the girl and rattle a shit load of vodka and sniff.....im slowing down coz im starting uni....thats why ive now officailly retired from punting...keepin a small grow or two goin but nothing that can give me jail time....cant afford to get locked up now.


thats really good to hear m8, ive been quite good with my drinking recently this is my 1st drink in 4days which i no many will laugh at but im happy that i resisted the devil juice for the 4days lol

u doing a open uni course then dura the 1s u do on the computer n go tutorials now n then?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> I know, you said 3x before, lol.
> I got a bit from DGT a while back and it was very nice so not sure if it was the same stuff.
> I am not claiming it is the top weed in the world, but I have not had one person turn their beak up at it or have anything bad to say about my dog. And from what I hear from most of the people who have grown it from seed, the same applies. That's all I can really say (well I could say a whole bunch of shit more, but it would just sound like I have my head even further up my arse than I actually do!)


chill the fuck out dst im just pissed n on the wind up the dog is a easy wind up lol we been posting for ages and the thread is alive, my point is the only dog ive tasted was shit it had been in a jar far too long and until i taste the real dog that all i no off the dog and the hermi probs.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> wouldnt that make your DOG a TOG (triple OG ) lmao


A head fuk mare like! lol.



newuserlol said:


> this is the uk thread no room for politeness but i speak with many outside of the thread and im a very poilte person ask around.....
> 
> i offerd up the pyscho n exo but either no1 wanted to take the pepsi challenge or they didnt have it at the time but either way i asked politely.


Speak to the organ grinder, not the monkey, lol. You should know that!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

Speak to the organ grinder, not the monkey, lol. You should know that![/QUOTE]

i dont ask for shit m8 i wait to be offered thats how polite i am lol

saying that i did ask for 2clones 2day but i really want the strain and what with all the fuck ups of today i need em......


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

My humour may not be that obvious, but I thought we were having fun here, you're the one going all serious, lol. 


newuserlol said:


> chill the fuck out dst im just pissed n on the wind up the dog is a easy wind up lol we been posting for ages and the thread is alive, my point is the only dog ive tasted was shit it had been in a jar far too long and until i taste the real dog that all i no off the dog and the hermi probs.


Getting a rise out of me from the DOG, lmfDOGbo!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> My humour may not be that obvious, but I thought we were having fun here, you're the one going all serious, lol.
> 
> 
> Getting a rise out of me from the DOG, lmfDOGbo!


i got a rise dst u was on it u never post this late and dont give it u been biting all night ya numpty lol

il leave ya with unlucky for the night shift lmao


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats really good to hear m8, ive been quite good with my drinking recently this is my 1st drink in 4days which i no many will laugh at but im happy that i resisted the devil juice for the 4days lol
> 
> u doing a open uni course then dura the 1s u do on the computer n go tutorials now n then?


no mate not an open uni one, full time politics degree at strathclyde university. starts late september, tried open uni once but i aint got the self discipline for that kinda study....its like working out in the gym, i'd rather go and do thai boxing in a class. ive kinda lost the notion to drink the way i did even last year...im enjoyin havin cash in pocket, spendin time with my kid, not fighting with my bird and generally not waking up lookin like youve been found in the wheelie bin outside oxfam aand feeling like youve been eating out the kebab shop wheelie bin. ive had too many years hard at it and my kidneys and brain have been giving me some serious warning shots across the bows......dont get me wrong give it 3 months and i'll end up bedding sum 19 year old student bird after being on a full scale 4 day chaos mission.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't ask for the business, you don't get the business. Simple sales bru. Being polite with it is just an added bonus. Anyway, off for a night cap young Dawg! catch you ron.



newuserlol said:


> i dont ask for shit m8 i wait to be offered thats how polite i am lol
> 
> saying that i did ask for 2clones 2day but i really want the strain and what with all the fuck ups of today i need em......


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

Another sales lesson needed. ASSUME nothing, it makes an ASSofUandME!!!! well not me, just you mainly, lol. 



newuserlol said:


> i got a rise dst u was on it u never post this late and dont give it u been biting all night ya numpty lol
> 
> il leave ya with unlucky for the night shift lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no mate not an open uni one, full time politics degree at strathclyde university. starts late september, tried open uni once but i aint got the self discipline for that kinda study....its like working out in the gym, i'd rather go and do thai boxing in a class. ive kinda lost the notion to drink the way i did even last year...im enjoyin havin cash in pocket, spendin time with my kid, not fighting with my bird and generally not waking up lookin like youve been found in the wheelie bin outside oxfam aand feeling like youve been eating out the kebab shop wheelie bin. ive had too many years hard at it and my kidneys and brain have been giving me some serious warning shots across the bows......dont get me wrong give it 3 months and i'll end up bedding sum 19 year old student bird after being on a full scale 4 day chaos mission.




dont fuck the 19yr old m8 lol u sound like ya really sorted ya shit out dura and with this uni course could go far career wise aint worth it going on benders like ya say the kidneys n brain are telling ya to stop!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Another sales lesson needed. ASSUME nothin.[/QUOTE)
> 
> no comment lmfao


----------



## dura72 (Aug 8, 2012)

cya in the mornin lads , im off to my pit.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

me too its been fun and i didnt even upset too many people lol

night night...............


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

ok then, night night mr no comment geez....nae fun at all, thought Dura and me were the auld cunts, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> ok then, night night mr no comment geez....nae fun at all, thought Dura and me were the auld cunts, lol.



You are


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2012)

im 30 dst i no you old bastard at 40+ carnt handle gone 12 like u use too lol

this joint is gonna kill me thats why off....


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 8, 2012)

What is this 'Liver' you lot are talking about?

Oh, and lol at the banter.. xD


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

haha, you know it. It's like the Stone Roses turned up with Grey Paint....


3eyes said:


> You are





newuserlol said:


> im 30 dst i no you old bastard at 40+ carnt handle gone 12 like u use too lol
> 
> this joint is gonna kill me thats why off....


mind it's after 1 here!!! gies a break, meals and wheels were late the night.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

it's a clone only from the Sheffield area of the UK. Came from an NL pack from Sensi seeds in the late 80's by all accounts. Most call it Blues (it has nothing to do with Blueberry), some call it Livers.


L33tGanjaMan said:


> What is this 'Liver' you lot are talking about?
> 
> Oh, and lol at the banter.. xD


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2012)

out of all the uk clone onlys my fav is the psycosis i think ...


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

it's the only one I haven't smoked the original of actually.....some day I'll get round to asking someone for some, lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2012)

DST said:


> it's the only one I haven't smoked the original of actually.....some day I'll get round to asking someone for some, lol.


i bet sambo would trade you if you were polite  lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

funny old world eh!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got a rise dst u was on it u never post this late and dont give it u been biting all night ya numpty lol
> 
> il leave ya with unlucky for the night shift lmao



&#8203;they can't do the night shift lol cheeky chops


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning.....crashed out and missed all the fun. Cany believe DST has never tried the psyco. Fruity heavy stoned. Anyway Billy has his driving test at 1.03pm and a date with the opticians at 9.30 coz I cany see the reggie plate from 20m which I just dicovered yesterday.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

and why am I talking about myself in 3rd person. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

oh dear, bins for Billy. Good luck with the test mate, canny believe you don't drive either!!!! worse than me not trying psychosis.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

DST said:


> oh dear, bins for Billy. Good luck with the test mate, canny believe you don't drive either!!!! worse than me not trying psychosis.


I did drive until some fucking judge took it off me for 4 years. As for the gregorys, this has came out of nowhere. My m8 says Ive been watching too much xhamster, lol

So u want slice, psyco and livers


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> So u want slice, psyco and livers


haha, nae need to bring jailbait with ya....slice will do!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2012)

good luck with the test bill.

and dst was a laugh last nite i deffo had ya biting it was needed i been seeing ya posts fucking spacecake queen ya old git lol all good fun tho.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheers, should be cool. When I went for my theory test I had a bit of psyco in a fag packet in my jacket. You have to empty your pockets and put in a locker. Went in done the test, came out and the full building was stinking. Made a fast getaway. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Billy, you are a couple tokens short of a glass tumbler mate!

Believe that if it makes you happy Sambo My pleasure is in your leisure!!! but aye, all a good giggle in my eyes, in Billy eyes it would be a slightly out of focus giggle, titter titter.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Right......who the fuck said that. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

lol.
the misses is going through the grind with her mince pies of late. she's been to about half a dozen specialists and they all say different stuff. My Grans got macro-degeneration (sp) which is mad. Nothing can be done, when she looks at things they appear bent and disjointed, so a lampost for example looks like the letter Z 


supersillybilly said:


> Right......who the fuck said that. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

DST said:


> lol.
> the misses is going through the grind with her mince pies of late. she's been to about half a dozen specialists and they all say different stuff. My Grans got macro-degeneration (sp) which is mad. Nothing can be done, when she looks at things they appear bent and disjointed, so a lampost for example looks like the letter Z


Watching this 100m at the olympics. Now if the polis were chasing me and there was 100m of back gardens, Id smoke their ass. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

[youtube]AsvLr5YFgHE[/youtube]


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2012)

morning sphincter rippers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2012)

im off guys to much full of shitness here

peace.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 9, 2012)

all this dog talk. r the dog regs ready now or still in the lab getting wee bit more stable?
oh and how do spunk bubbles


----------



## Bowe3brappp (Aug 9, 2012)

http://makemoneyathome123.webs.com/ I am a 16 year old boy i love smoking pineapple chunk its around 240 a oz of bangers in Kent please check my website i made it myself thanks for the support


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

16 year old boy!!!! Make money at home!!!!! Dura theres a wee treat for u. lolololol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2012)

ur sick bill lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> all this dog talk. r the dog regs ready now or still in the lab getting wee bit more stable?
> oh and how do spunk bubbles


Both are available in plenty stock, i've just had word in an email. and the WOOF discount code for 25% off is still going


----------



## dura72 (Aug 9, 2012)

cheers bill.....wonder if he's got a boy scouts uniform.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Passed.....mean ill be taking dst's motor for a spin.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

as long as you know how to operate a back peddle brake then you are sorted!


----------



## Bowe3brappp (Aug 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 16 year old boy!!!! Make money at home!!!!! Dura theres a wee treat for u. lolololol


 Did not get that lol ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2012)

Bowe3brappp said:


> Did not get that lol ??


Maybe this ain't the right place for u then m8.
well done on the test bill, I'm sure the polis won't be too happy to see u in a motor again lol!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 9, 2012)

Bowe3brappp said:


> Did not get that lol ??


It means if ya see a scottish man approaching you run! your arse depends on you to make a get away, if ya not a runner make sure you carry some lube in ya back pocket it will be worth it's weight in gold when DURA get his mitts on you lolol

oh yeah how lads all good I hope in the madness that is your lives.


----------



## Bowe3brappp (Aug 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe this ain't the right place for u then m8.
> well done on the test bill, I'm sure the polis won't be too happy to see u in a motor again lol!


 why is it not the right place for me then ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

DST said:


> as long as you know how to operate a back peddle brake then you are sorted!


I had a back pedal brake on my BMX in the 90's,rare as rocking horse shit they are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

Bowe3brappp said:


> why is it not the right place for me then ?


Cos there's plenty more where that came from!


----------



## Bowe3brappp (Aug 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> It means if ya see a scottish man approaching you run! your arse depends on you to make a get away, if ya not a runner make sure you carry some lube in ya back pocket it will be worth it's weight in gold when DURA get his mitts on you lolol
> 
> oh yeah how lads all good I hope in the madness that is your lives.


 thanks for explaining pointless though and master grow screw you


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats on the driving test bill, now all you have to do is keep ya license and try not to get ya motor confiscated coz it's full a dodgy gear lol
My vote is fuck the license they can't take what ya haven't got it's been working for me for the last 8yrs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> they can't take what ya haven't got it's been working for me for the last 8yrs lol


Eye,except yer motor for no insurance!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

The girlfriend has just shown me this boys.

Police uncover an £80.000 grow op in a farmhouse on 'POT HOUSE LANE'! You just know the lads who set it up were laughing there arses off when they thought of that.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2186059/Whats-Police-uncover-huge-cannabis-factory-farmhouse-Pot-House-Lane.html


----------



## Bowe3brappp (Aug 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The girlfriend has just shown me this boys.
> 
> Police uncover an £80.000 grow op in a farmhouse on 'POT HOUSE LANE'! You just know the lads who set it up were laughing there arses off when they thought of that.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2186059/Whats-Police-uncover-huge-cannabis-factory-farmhouse-Pot-House-Lane.html


 that's hilarious


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2012)

Bowe3brappp said:


> thanks for explaining pointless though and master grow screw you


Ohhhh screw u lmao....told ya it weren't the place for u lad most people in here ave a sense of humour (maybe a little different but still humour)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha yorky theres a street in sheff called rock street in pitsmoor where you go for crack lol always made me chuckle big black fucks sat on chairs at the side of the road passin you what ever you want and we used to park up an have a spliff on stoney lane as a youth lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha yorky theres a street in sheff called rock street in pitsmoor where you go for crack lol always made me chuckle big black fucks sat on chairs at the side of the road passin you what ever you want and we used to park up an have a spliff on stoney lane as a youth lol


I posted a photo a few months ago of a 'Crack Lane' street sign that was pinned to the wall above my grow tent in my mate's house,one of the lads brought it home with him after a night on the 'Molly' some years ago!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The girlfriend has just shown me this boys.
> 
> Police uncover an £80.000 grow op in a farmhouse on 'POT HOUSE LANE'! You just know the lads who set it up were laughing there arses off when they thought of that.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2186059/Whats-Police-uncover-huge-cannabis-factory-farmhouse-Pot-House-Lane.html


ill agree thats funny but £80,000 worth or not aint it about time they just fucked off n left people to grow it !!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye,except yer motor for no insurance!


what I've saved in insurance etc over the years would have paid for a much better motor than I was driving around, I'm defo on the upside for not having a license for so long lolol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I posted a photo a few months ago of a 'Crack Lane' street sign that was pinned to the wall above my grow tent in my mate's house,one of the lads brought it home with him after a night on the 'Molly' some years ago!


Theres also a mushroom lane i think near the childrens hospital. i can remember the pic mate lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> what I've saved in insurance etc over the years would have paid for a much better motor than I was driving around, I'm defo on the upside for not having a license for so long lolol


I'll stand for that,makes sound business sense.

"Fuck ya Mr DVLA car crusher, I'll buy another fucking car" has quite a ring to it!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll stand for that,makes sound business sense.
> 
> "Fuck ya Mr DVLA car crusher, I'll buy another fucking car" has quite a ring to it!


for a few years that's exactly how it would have gone but to be honest with you mate not any more I'm poor these days and don't really have my own car just the one me and the misses bought and I try to not to drive it just in case now but it still doesn't stop me from driving though, just makes me worry about it a bit more, especially since I got flashed to pull over and had to do a speedy getaway in a 1.2 ford ka lolol 
left them for dust by the time they'd turned around I was gone, had to do a little dangerous driving to get away but it all helps the old bill to improve their pulling skills lol I thought the engine was gonna blow up I ragged it that hard.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Good for 180's eh?


The Yorkshireman said:


> I had a back pedal brake on my BMX in the 90's,rare as rocking horse shit they are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Good for 180's eh?


Eye. 

Front to back wheel flip-hops if you can keep the weight shift going,my pal at school could do them all the way down the street.

180 to front,180 to back,180 to front,180 to back,180 to front and on and on. If you know what I mean.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha yorky theres a street in sheff called rock street in pitsmoor where you go for crack lol always made me chuckle big black fucks sat on chairs at the side of the road passin you what ever you want and we used to park up an have a spliff on stoney lane as a youth lol





PUKKA BUD said:


> Theres also a mushroom lane i think near the childrens hospital. i can remember the pic mate lol




How we roll!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha my estate there burn a car out on every way in so no dibble then go nuts razzin around the place


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2012)

You remember me sayin my new gear turned up late an the filter was huge, well the stuff was a nearly a week late from that basement lightin i herd a few say it was shit but could remember donny boy sayin it was sound so gid them a whirl well the cunts said theyd throw me some free stuff in this turned up with a tiny bottle of rootin gel ffs lol

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/260756719152?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

Walked into work today to find a large roll of mylar waiting for me to take home happy fucking days also found a 6 and a 12&#8220; extraction fan that could fall into the boot of the car by tomorrow the 12 is a bit to big for my needs though


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

How we doing....Im away quad biking, just back fae golfing. Busy bee me. Mind u I had 2 cans of stella. Lose my liscense in the same day.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Walked into work today to find a large roll of mylar waiting for me to take home happy fucking days also found a 6 and a 12&#8220; extraction fan that could fall into the boot of the car by tomorrow the 12 is a bit to big for my needs though


12".....your Mrs been talking bout me again. lol Naw fucking hell, did it come with a check in desk. lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 12".....your Mrs been talking bout me again. lol Naw fucking hell, did it come with a check in desk. lol


It does look like it could power a small aircraft Bill I bet the fucker's not cheap to run either


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Ive got a 10" and it would blow a toddler of their feet nae bother. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a 10" and it would blow a toddler of their feet nae bother. lol


Or chedz?? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Or chedz?? lol


Ya cheeky fecker my feet stay firmly on dis ground unless i visit the big bird


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ya cheeky fecker my feet stay firmly on dis ground unless i visit the big bird


I thought your bird was pettite?


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 9, 2012)

DST said:


> it's a clone only from the Sheffield area of the UK. Came from an NL pack from Sensi seeds in the late 80's by all accounts. Most call it Blues (it has nothing to do with Blueberry), some call it Livers.


Oh, kewl, do you or anyone else have any Pics?

So it was Northern Lights and originaly an outdoor in the UK?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Oh, kewl, do you or anyone else have any Pics?
> 
> So it was Northern Lights and originaly an outdoor in the UK?


i dont think its originally a outdoor strain in the uk ... why the interest in the livers anyway mate ? 
You can get it in seed form now from underground originals i think there called ... all the grow reports ive seen have said there seed form grows 100% identical to the clone only


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 9, 2012)

Am just interested coz it seems likr you lot are talking about it.. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

sorry mate, but this made me giggle. Don't listen to that pished up Geordie,  Basement Shiting and exactly that, a big pile of poo! that link was hilarious. thanks for the freebie you fucking chops...They goosed me before as well! I think they messed up TTT's order as well, sent him this giant res, lol. Bigger than his grow room I think it was, hahaha.


PUKKA BUD said:


> You remember me sayin my new gear turned up late an the filter was huge, well the stuff was a nearly a week late from that basement lightin i herd a few say it was shit but could remember donny boy sayin it was sound so gid them a whirl well the cunts said theyd throw me some free stuff in this turned up with a tiny bottle of rootin gel ffs lol
> 
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/260756719152?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

I ordered cooltubes from them. Gave me 6 instead of 4 and the constantly email me asking to pay for the other 2. I just send back "what.....who" lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

they are daft, I'll give them that!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Prob stoned as fuck.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I ordered cooltubes from them. Gave me 6 instead of 4 and the constantly email me asking to pay for the other 2. I just send back "what.....who" lol


i had that years ago with this site http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/ i brought a £500 hydro kit which i might ad i had no idea how to use i didnt even no how germ a seed let alone grow in a flood n drain system lol and they sent me a extra 1000 watt ballast by mistake, kept sending the courier back asking for it lol i just said pretty much the same m8 ''no understand me no speak no english lol

as you can imagine the grow didnt go to well i gave up and sold the hydro system n extra ballast after none of me seeds germed i blame the strain yeah deffo the strain either that or the fact i just put the seeds straight from the packet into dry rockwel cubes and then in the prop lol

you live n learn i suppose lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like the strain.....watching rocky 2 on itv4. Total shite but somehow addictive.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I thought your bird was pettite?


Big bird= plane ya stoner lmao
de misses is a size 10 waist so not the biggest of birds but still a banger haha plenty of punches i wish i neva had lad truss me haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i had that years ago with this site http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/ i brought a £500 hydro kit which i might ad i had no idea how to use i didnt even no how germ a seed let alone grow in a flood n drain system lol and they sent me a extra 1000 watt ballast by mistake, kept sending the courier back asking for it lol i just said pretty much the same m8 ''no understand me no speak no english lol
> 
> as you can imagine the grow didnt go to well i gave up and sold the hydro system n extra ballast after none of me seeds germed i blame the strain yeah deffo the strain either that or the fact i just put the seeds straight from the packet into dry rockwel cubes and then in the prop lol
> 
> you live n learn i suppose lol


you d av probly done betta throwin the beans outta the window bro and watched mother nature grow the fuckers for ya lol

we used to grow our bag seed in dirt from out this lads back garden in a pot on a window ledge with a clear plastic freezer bag over it lmfao and yo the soil must av been the bollox or we were just lucky as the feckers used to love it haha a little stretched but hey they were a lush green untill we got to flower stage then it was problem after problem haha


----------



## YoungStoner123 (Aug 9, 2012)

So i dont have electicity in my barn, but do you think if i made a 4x4 grow box with reflectix insulation and either had 1 400watt or 2, do you think i could use 1-2 car batterys to run the light? Or does anyone know another solution?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

YoungStoner123 said:


> So i dont have electicity in my barn, but do you think if i made a 4x4 grow box with reflectix insulation and either had 1 400watt or 2, do you think i could use 1-2 car batterys to run the light? Or does anyone know another solution?



I wouldn't of thought a car battery would kick out enough to keep a 400w lamp running for long if even at all IMO


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Big bird= plane ya stoner lmao
> de misses is a size 10 waist so not the biggest of birds but still a banger haha plenty of punches i wish i neva had lad truss me haha



I was taking the piss mate lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 9, 2012)

YoungStoner123 said:


> So i dont have electicity in my barn, but do you think if i made a 4x4 grow box with reflectix insulation and either had 1 400watt or 2, do you think i could use 1-2 car batterys to run the light? *Or does anyone know another solution?*


get some electricity in the barn


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 9, 2012)

i finished chopping my plants down. i had quite a bit of seed in there  i got about 4oz of small budd and trim i want to make qwiso out of. how much do you think ill get out of that?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> you d av probly done betta throwin the beans outta the window bro and watched mother nature grow the fuckers for ya lol
> 
> we used to grow our bag seed in dirt from out this lads back garden in a pot on a window ledge with a clear plastic freezer bag over it lmfao and yo the soil must av been the bollox or we were just lucky as the feckers used to love it haha a little stretched but hey they were a lush green untill we got to flower stage then it was problem after problem haha


you aint wrong there chedz, dunno what i thought i was doing really i was totally clueless didnt even no bout weed forums or even looking online for info just had this great stoned idea to grow lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Morning people, 2 more sleeps then Im on holiday. Defo going to get baked when I get there. Anyone any suggestions on strain???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you aint wrong there chedz, dunno what i thought i was doing really i was totally clueless didnt even no bout weed forums or even looking online for info just had this great stoned idea to grow lol


We ve all been there bro shit we used normal light bulbs to get the fuckers to stretch thinkin it was good for em lmao no bs!! The more they stretched we were buzzin lmfao on a 3ft plant there was only 20 odd leaves lolol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i finished chopping my plants down. i had quite a bit of seed in there  i got about 4oz of small budd and trim i want to make qwiso out of. how much do you think ill get out of that?



Hard to say just do it and find out i never weighed mine when i did it but i had at least 5g maybe more from about 1.5 ounces of mouldy bud


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning people, 2 more sleeps then Im on holiday. Defo going to get baked when I get there. Anyone any suggestions on strain???



As many as you can possibly smash into you lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 10, 2012)

good morning lads


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 10, 2012)

hows things 3eyes


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Hard to say just do it and find out i never weighed mine when i did it but i had at least 5g maybe more from about 1.5 ounces of mouldy bud


cheers mate. ill be ordering the iso alcohol soon. i got it bagged up in the freezer ready. if i could get 5-10g i'd be happy. i didnt want to waste time if i only had a gram or 2. i got 1.5g off my gloves and took it up my mates house playing poker last night and we were all fucked up lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> hows things 3eyes



Morning Mr G



mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. ill be ordering the iso alcohol soon. i got it bagged up in the freezer ready. if i could get 5-10g i'd be happy. i didnt want to waste time if i only had a gram or 2. i got 1.5g off my gloves and took it up my mates house playing poker last night and we were all fucked up lol



I'm luck enough that they use it in work to clean tools it comes in 45 gallon drums so they don't notice me having 2.5L away at a time lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

STILL no tent up for these,need to pull me finger out otherwise xmas is gonna be shit round Yorkies yard!





Got baked and watched 'The Dictator' with the missus instead,that's a funny film. Some really edgy jokes that make you cringe at times but deviantly funny!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

what are they yorkie? looking happy. sure you have told us but.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz)' (BIG UP DA MASSIVE!) I have another 2 seedlings going of the same a few days old as well. 

The top one is starting to reek something rotten,it smells more offensive than the Exo cross of Tip Top's at the same size. You can smell it as soon as you open my bedroom door and they only have 5 nodes!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Morning Mr G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i worked we used trichloroethylene or something begining with trich anyway, dont think that would have been very good to use lol.
ill give it a go and see what i get. do you run it through more than once?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

Smelly living up to it's name then Yorkie.

@Mrt, I just run my alcohol through the mix once. I started off giving it a shake for 30 seconds, but that gets too much chlorophyl in the oil, so now I just pour over the alcohol, quick shake and tip out through a mesh filter onto a casserole dish. Just made some this morning actually. If you can get it thin enough you get what the shermans call "hippy crack". I just made some this morning and it looks like it's just been sent back from Mars. I'll get a pic up, it's mad looking.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

there you go, made with DOG, so called Hippy Crack.
















Mashes up yer face!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 10, 2012)

that looks awesome mate. how much trim do you put in and how much do you usually get out around about? when you say oil does it stay like that or does it go solid so you can break bits off and sprinkle it in?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

I used bud for that, but just the small stuff that collects at the bottom of the jar. You should get at least 10% return from trim. If you leave it to sit you'll get more but it will be like black oil.
This is already hardish (the drying process does that) and I just sprinkle this on top of my bongs!! or joints if you like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Smelly living up to it's name then Yorkie.


So far so good. I hope the smell keeps getting better,or worse should I say!



DST said:


> there you go, made with DOG, so called Hippy Crack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks lush,very tasty indeed. Looks like Billy's gonna get his legs taken out from underneath him before he can say 'full melt'!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 10, 2012)

hey yorkie forgot to ask you yesterday mate do you have a link or a site you could point me in the direction of regarding mushroom growing? I've read a couple of pf teks with shotgun terrariums but they were pretty much 2month turn arounds,
I'm not planning on growing them just like to have a read mate and could do with some reading material if you have it handy?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2012)

well that was fun....just got woken up with girl and the kids while laying with a fuckin monster sweaty hangover...first thing off she starts on me coz i was in the pub and had been sniffing...so that took half an hour of abuse then she notices there a few empty bottles strewn round the flat so she's certain ive had sum1 in the house with me after the pub......then she finds the ear-ring.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well that was fun....just got woken up with girl and the kids while laying with a fuckin monster sweaty hangover...first thing off she starts on me coz i was in the pub and had been sniffing...so that took half an hour of abuse then she notices there a few empty bottles strewn round the flat so she's certain ive had sum1 in the house with me after the pub......then she finds the ear-ring.


"Open book" I remember you saying. 

The ear-ring doesn't go in your favour though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> hey yorkie forgot to ask you yesterday mate do you have a link or a site you could point me in the direction of regarding mushroom growing? I've read a couple of pf teks with shotgun terrariums but they were pretty much 2month turn arounds,
> I'm not planning on growing them just like to have a read mate and could do with some reading material if you have it handy?


PM me an Email addy and I'll send you everything I have. So far about 30 concise Teks (linked with hard photos) and 10 books including Shulgin's 'Tihkal',All in PDF format. 

The shortest turnaround is gonna be 4-6 ish weeks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> STILL no tent up for these,need to pull me finger out otherwise xmas is gonna be shit round Yorkies yard!
> 
> View attachment 2289291View attachment 2289292
> 
> ...


tell me about it bruv my xmas has been fucked up and for a change its nowt to do with me 
supppose thats what happens wen u rely on folks

looking nice tho man 

chedz PM

200mg pre-gabs--subbies and zimmmers anyone?? lemmi know no cash needed just reliability


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemmi know no cash needed just reliability


..Explain.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tell me about it bruv my xmas has been fucked up and for a change its nowt to do with me
> supppose thats what happens wen u rely on folks
> 
> looking nice tho man
> ...


I saw u posted the other day m8 that u where gone the fuck outta here, was that just spare of the moment thing cos things ave went pear shaped for ye or what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I saw u posted the other day m8 that u where gone the fuck outta here, was that just spare of the moment thing cos things ave went pear shaped for ye or what?


Lol,just for the day mate. He loves us really!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol,just for the day mate. He loves us really!


Lol I took it that he was fucked off with this site and was leavin us but with the amount of postin he does on here I ain't surprised he back


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone on here tried scrogging the exo or psychosis?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

I haven't tried but they should be well suited as they're both viney as fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

Stealthy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I saw u posted the other day m8 that u where gone the fuck outta here, was that just spare of the moment thing cos things ave went pear shaped for ye or what?


was fucked off matey.. let down BIG TIME diffrent if shoe was on other foot thing but anyways fuk it lifes to short,,, just on a promise that dint happen dont need to o into any details coz i cant be fucked tbh so scrambling now to try sort sum other shit for my xmas grow

hows ya babies looking yorkie?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> when i worked we used trichloroethylene or something begining with trich anyway, dont think that would have been very good to use lol.
> ill give it a go and see what i get. do you run it through more than once?


I fill the jar with bud them iso shake for 20 seconds then strain through some tights into a bowl pour the iso back into the jar add more bud and repeat until all buds or trim is used up then let it evaporate


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I haven't tried but they should be well suited as they're both viney as fuck.


Well I got one of each that are 8weeks in veg and bushy as fuck, been using them for taking a load o clones off but I need the room for when the clones take off. Think I'm goina thro the two mothers to a m8s wer we been scrogging and scrogg these two, I think it'll be the best way to get the most outta them, there goina veg for another week or two and then thro them down to his to scrogg and flower them, should be a good un


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

wow im dumbfounded gotta be single men? coz i KNOW my wife wouldnt have any of this stuff, she wants it gone asap, if i said to her oh ima start making this n that shed be PISSED!
so howd u get round the wifes to let u do this shit,,plz tell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hows ya babies looking yorkie?


They're on the page before,not bad.

Tip from the top,'Plagron' soil doesn't come buffered to the right PH like the bag says it does. Water in @ 6.5 and out @ 5.9!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Happenin guys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happenin guys


Billy Lad.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're on the page before,not bad.
> 
> Tip from the top,'Plagron' soil doesn't come buffered to the right PH like the bag says it does. Water in @ 6.5 and out @ 5.9!


i never read the bag! i buy them coco briks and break them down with ph water job done 

billy i messaged u otherday u ignornet muffin!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2012)

Evening all. I'm back! Course is finished, time to get back to the real life. Gonna cook for the family for a month and then get myself a job as a families personal chef in switzerland 

We cooked up a bit of an extravaganza today, rather destroyed everyone, having some beers at home then gonna pass the fuck out  so damned tired



I could tell you what everything is but i know all to well that you're all a bunch of bloody communists who couldn't care about food unless it's potato based and deep fried


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice pullover, guy on the left.......sorry ukrg forgot..... send details


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2012)

they were all generally lovely people, but just very very posh, personal drivers, maseratis, multimillion pound mansions and all that lot, they seemed to be there to look good as opposed to cook  Just a pity their privileged upbringings didn't go hand in hand with intelligence, there were some pretty smart ones, but some rather dumb as fuck ones, i put them, who were women, in their place. destroyed them would be a better description  Don't finish what you can't start and all that lot, as with many of you is guess, it is not generally wise to start debating with me about cannabis if you don't know exactly what you're talking about


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was fucked off matey.. let down BIG TIME diffrent if shoe was on other foot thing but anyways fuk it lifes to short,,, just on a promise that dint happen dont need to o into any details coz i cant be fucked tbh so scrambling now to try sort sum other shit for my xmas grow
> 
> hows ya babies looking yorkie?


Im gettin them off to you soon mate so grow them out instead im off to posty soon with some other drop offs so ill post then, you said in pm september you was startin up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

Us sensi's knows all.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Evening all. I'm back! Course is finished, time to get back to the real life. Gonna cook for the family for a month and then get myself a job as a families personal chef in switzerland
> 
> We cooked up a bit of an extravaganza today, rather destroyed everyone, having some beers at home then gonna pass the fuck out  so damned tired
> 
> ...


thats gay photo rite them pmpl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im gettin them off to you soon mate so grow them out instead im off to posty soon with some other drop offs so ill post then, you said in pm september you was startin up.


yeh but if im starting from bean i ned to get shit sorted NOW lol i fucking hate beans too haha nice 1 il invbox u a ddy mte and il sort i out on backend


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone on here tried scrogging the exo or psychosis?


done the exo both vertical scrog and normal scrog. seemed to appreciate it and no ill effects, as yorkie said, it's quite viney so it quite a good scrogger. Bit I would fill the screen as much as possible in veg with about 15-20% free for a bit of stretch in flower.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 10, 2012)

tagged copper photo is sweet man. real funny, jealous infact. has any1 grown any 7thHeaven from justfemanised.com & are a 7wk flower. The pic of the bud is the only plant left. u rkn its done ? & the other is me waking & baking. any heads up on the 7th Heaven wud be appreciated.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice pullover, guy on the left.......sorry ukrg forgot..... send details


whos this ukrg then? 

done

OH hw about this badboy
[video=youtube;nI_djJVDj54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI_djJVDj54[/video]

watching that tonite
http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2766142/Irvine+Welshs+Ecstasy+2012+LIMITED+DVDRip+XviD-DoNE.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

And my day keeps gettin better lmfao lol rofl 
Ic3 pm back at yow


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats gay photo rite them pmpl


What can i say, we always had copious amounts of wine and spirits and i was adament that they wouldn't just stand like a pair of fucktards in ,y photo  I find it amusing because as i say, these guys are posher than posh, you listen to the "gap yarrrrr" video thing on youtube, it doesn't even start to compare. 

this in case you're a delinquent
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKFjWR7X5dU[/video]
Although one of the girsl who was this type of "look at me look at me i'm posh posh posh" well she was one of those who i flattened at dinner. She started having a go at someone for rocking on their chair due to the bad etiquette of the action, i figured i'd point out to her that she was having a go about people etiquette when she had started eating before everyone was sat, and then having said go against this person with her elows on the table and speaking with her mouth full. Half arsed posh kids are the best, they'll come out all high and mighty but leave that gaping window open for you to humiliate them  

I'm having a happy pointless evening with a few bottles of spirits now and having fun with a funky keyboard i bought that i have absolutely no use for  I love buying random electronic gadgets  I've now spent £250 on 3
keybboards and i can only use one at a time


----------



## unlucky (Aug 10, 2012)

&#8203;happy happy happy got my blues and put them in there 2nd cubes, not sure how long to veg hhmm


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;happy happy happy got my blues and put them in there 2nd cubes, not sure how long to veg hhmm


i thought you was running white russian this grow?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning guys/girls/Dura............pretty chilli up here today. 1 more sleep then Im on Holiday.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice and sunny here! How long u away for bill?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Evening all. I'm back! Course is finished, time to get back to the real life. Gonna cook for the family for a month and then get myself a job as a families personal chef in switzerland
> 
> We cooked up a bit of an extravaganza today, rather destroyed everyone, having some beers at home then gonna pass the fuck out  so damned tired
> 
> ...


nice floppy hair, shorts and thick wooly jumper combo.haha wot a royal plum.
but to b fair which one off the 2 to hit 1st? both have equally annoying smug faces.
hope none r u ttt hahahahahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

2 weeks m8.....couple of fun boys in the photos. MDB said he wouldny no which one tae hit first, i wouldny know which one tae fuck.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And my day keeps gettin better lmfao lol rofl
> Ic3 pm back at yow


baatcha man

morning ladies fuk these early morning kil me


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> nice floppy hair, shorts and thick wooly jumper combo.haha wot a royal plum.
> but to b fair which one off the 2 to hit 1st? both have equally annoying smug faces.
> hope none r u ttt hahahahahahaha


Haha, the guy on the left is pretty much as gay as it is capable for a straight person to be. But the smug faces and such, as i say, i insisted that they act like bellends for the photo 

Remind me not to ever meet any of you guys in person though  I'm no whiskey swilling peasant. Leather shoes, chinos, wooly jumper, well spoken, good manners. All that lot. Most of my friends are from the slummy areas of Bristol, everytime i go see them or head out to their local pubs, i tend to get nothing but queer looks, "who does this fuck think he is with his please and thankyous?" kinda looks


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, the guy on the left is pretty much as gay as it is capable for a straight person to be. But the smug faces and such, as i say, i insisted that they act like bellends for the photo
> 
> Remind me not to ever meet any of you guys in person though  I'm no whiskey swilling peasant. Leather shoes, chinos, wooly jumper, well spoken, good manners. All that lot. Most of my friends are from the slummy areas of Bristol, everytime i go see them or head out to their local pubs, i tend to get nothing but queer looks, "who does this fuck think he is with his please and thankyous?" kinda looks


na to b fair i have alot posh mates and a posh mrs. im a council area lad but i do speak well wen needed to. 
not hard to pick up a book and learn i always say. 
i think i was just jealous mr floppy has so much hair hahah oh to b young n dumb again


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm nowhere near being posh but i have manners, they don't cost fuck all


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning queers , little lad is on the mend , he's out intensive care now and up on the ward so hopefully be home in a few days


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 11, 2012)

i was brought up to have manners too, it must be a welsh thing lol.

@robbie hope alls ok mate. its never nice to see the little ones ill

@billy is that how much your buying or selling it?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like a deal to me Billy. I would buy hash more often but seems these days it's fairly hard to come by anything you'd actually consider smoking or paying money for, although that might be in part due to having made your own bubble or whatnot, most street hash just doesn't begin to compare so i avoid it. 

good to hear that Robbie, havn't been online for a bit so don't know what's been going down but that sounds like positive news!


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 11, 2012)

wow rob wot happened man? all best to u and family.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like a deal to me Billy. I would buy hash more often but seems these days it's fairly hard to come by anything you'd actually consider smoking or paying money for, although that might be in part due to having made your own bubble or whatnot, most street hash just doesn't begin to compare so i avoid it.
> 
> good to hear that Robbie, havn't been online for a bit so don't know what's been going down but that sounds like positive news!


hash around here is nowhere near the stuff i got off my gloves. i only had 1.5g of it but it done me in and 6 of my friends, its hard playing poker when your fucked lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 11, 2012)

is ukrgs poker site still on and up and running. any1 used it? any good?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, the guy on the left is pretty much as gay as it is capable for a straight person to be. But the smug faces and such, as i say, i insisted that they act like bellends for the photo
> 
> Remind me not to ever meet any of you guys in person though  I'm no whiskey swilling peasant. Leather shoes, chinos, wooly jumper, well spoken, good manners. All that lot. Most of my friends are from the slummy areas of Bristol, everytime i go see them or head out to their local pubs, i tend to get nothing but queer looks, "who does this fuck think he is with his please and thankyous?" kinda looks


Fuck off ttt i remember seein a pic of ya trainers you tramp lmao


Mornin all


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> good to hear that Robbie, havn't been online for a bit so don't know what's been going down but that sounds like positive news!





mad dog bark said:


> wow rob wot happened man? all best to u and family.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-5135.html#post7827163 << Click link for info

been a long n stressfull week !! finally glad its almost over


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

billy u got PM


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on , little lad was born yesterday but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ...
> 
> Thanks for the txt n message sambo , ill bell you again later if i get a chance
> Thanks for the txts Pukka and thanks for letting the lads know on here
> Thanks to everyone who has wished us well on here and in PM



missed that bit  suks man,,,,must be a the poorley baby season,,ther talking about inducing my lass in 2 weeks if the baby dont grow,,,, due sept 16th properly 


stress mate normal shit s easy to handle but we cant do knowt wen its the babies and having to rely on the doctors suks ass even tho they do know better 

good luck tho hope shit srts itself out wouldnt wish a poorly child on anyone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, the guy on the left is pretty much as gay as it is capable for a straight person to be. But the smug faces and such, as i say, i insisted that they act like bellends for the photo
> 
> Remind me not to ever meet any of you guys in person though  I'm no whiskey swilling peasant. Leather shoes, chinos, wooly jumper, well spoken, good manners. All that lot. Most of my friends are from the slummy areas of Bristol, everytime i go see them or head out to their local pubs, i tend to get nothing but queer looks, "who does this fuck think he is with his please and thankyous?" kinda looks


fuk of ya cheeky cunt! il; have u know u just papered my lounge wall with 50 qwid a roll paper!! haha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off ttt i remember seein a pic of ya trainers you tramp lmao
> 
> 
> Mornin all


Haha, those shoes were epic, work shoes though. Wasn't about to walk around dripping blood and guts all over my good converse  Not at £43 a pop. Bought 2 new pairs last weekend funnily enough. Expensiveish shoes but they last a good while 

That link just links to this page robbie. Link by post rather than page then it doesn't effect folk with 40 post per page etc. 

I'd be tempted to pick up some hash at that kind of price. Kuroi and I are off to Exmore for a week so getting a half ounce of pineapple chunk but well, a half ounce of weed for £80 or an ounce of hash for £80, seems a bit silly to me


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

i thought i did link by post ?? lol .. fuck knows RIU is a nightmare to work out sometimes anyway IC3/UKRG put it in the quote above


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Proper goldseal.... 80 an oz. What u guys think?



Sounds cheap enough go's for about a ton around here i think and that's bulk


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> missed that bit  suks man,,,,must be a the poorley baby season,,ther talking about inducing my lass in 2 weeks if the baby dont grow,,,, due sept 16th properly
> 
> 
> stress mate normal shit s easy to handle but we cant do knowt wen its the babies and having to rely on the doctors suks ass even tho they do know better
> ...



you miss all my posts lol , i was talking to you other day and you missed that 1 too .. cunt .. lol 
Hope your missus is ok mate , my lad wasnt due till aug 20th ... 2 weeks early but weighed 7lb 10 so still a good weight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i thought i did link by post ?? lol .. fuck knows RIU is a nightmare to work out sometimes anyway IC3/UKRG put it in the quote above


whos this ukrg then?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whos this ukrg then?



just some cnut .. reminds me abit of you lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whos this ukrg then?



That Kev fella wasn't he lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That Kev fella wasn't he lol


na mate that kev fellas a rip off backstabbing shit talking CUNT! not in anyway related to the type of cunt this ukrg could be 

robbie did i just send u a message?


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 11, 2012)

what ever happened to kev


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> what ever happened to kev


after i made 2-3 sites focr him from scratch after him fucking them up repeatedly,, he decided not to pay me a oz he owed and after that ive no clue google mjsmokers.com,,,,if he was a palof yours id hate to keep true love apart


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> after i made 2-3 sites focr him from scratch after him fucking them up repeatedly,, he decided not to pay me a oz he owed and after that ive no clue google mjsmokers.com,,,,if he was a palof yours id hate to keep true love apart


ha ha he was always ok with me mate but you should neva do something before getting paid for it


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 11, 2012)

Kev had his thread closed or some such bollocks, and then proceeded to throw a complete hissy fit and troll the forum under 101 different usernames. I always considered him to be a bit of an attention seeker or some such, liking every single post ever made regardless of content, and then his true colours came through and it turned out he was just a pathetic little bitch. 

That doesn't sound like it was much fun Robbie, not really what you want for ya newborn so glad to hear that it's all ok


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Kev had his thread closed or some such bollocks, and then proceeded to throw a complete hissy fit and troll the forum under 101 different usernames. I always considered him to be a bit of an attention seeker or some such, liking every single post ever made regardless of content, and then his true colours came through and it turned out he was just a pathetic little bitch.
> 
> That doesn't sound like it was much fun Robbie, not really what you want for ya newborn so glad to hear that it's all ok


yeh on his thread he got banned for offering seed swaps or sum shit THEN him and his doggies nutz crew went about spamming talking shit

mr green,, yeh i know that NOW dont i,, he paid me half oz for the first litle one i did so i had no worries about leting him pay me for the second and third but alas he did not,,,fuk him anywyas just checked his site out its deader than dead imo lol

OH yeh forgot HIS CREW he rthen proceded to rip of to the tune off about 1500 usd LOL and i was pissed at a ounce LMAO so then THEY went and made ther own site smokerscentral or sum shit
#

haha yeh u couldnt fart on the doggies thread without getting like and rep OH sorry they moved to grashity and got banned before he tried making his own site

robbie nice to se uve learned to keep a ratio matey i thought ud have got yersen banned over at ipt by now lmoa


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 11, 2012)

at least you know he cant be trusted now mate it could off been worse he could of owed you thousands


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> at least you know he cant be trusted now mate it could off been worse he could of owed you thousands


mate i had his address id have gimped to his house and made him suk my gunk til he gave in and paid!!!


----------



## mr.green123 (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate i had his address id have gimped to his house and made him suk my gunk til he gave in and paid!!!


kev would have loved tha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> kev would have loved tha


lmao yeh sum wierd kinky shit hed be into hahaha

n lol just checked his site hes faking his stats
for instance
it says hes got 8k+ members online atm
but thers on 1k+ members? hmmm LOL HAHAHA
fuking dukturd

so wtahca growing greeny anyfink good?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate that kev fellas a rip off backstabbing shit talking CUNT! not in anyway related to the type of cunt this ukrg could be
> 
> robbie did i just send u a message?


no message mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> no message mate


brain fart

try again


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> brain fart
> 
> try again


recieved and replied


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

any of you lads know a good place to get airpots cheap from ? im after 4 to use as final sized pots and 2 for seedling stage / early veg pots ... what sizes do you recommend ? at minute i use 4 x 12 litre pots to finish in and just some 11cm square pots for seedling stage ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> any of you lads know a good place to get airpots cheap from ? im after 4 to use as final sized pots and 2 for seedling stage / early veg pots ... what sizes do you recommend ? at minute i use 4 x 12 litre pots to finish in and just some 11cm square pots for seedling stage ...


i just got 10x 10 litre of ebay for 42 free delivery


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> any of you lads know a good place to get airpots cheap from ? im after 4 to use as final sized pots and 2 for seedling stage / early veg pots ... what sizes do you recommend ? at minute i use 4 x 12 litre pots to finish in and just some 11cm square pots for seedling stage ...


have a look on ebay mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIR-POTS-10-L-AMAZING-ROOTS-AMAZING-YIELDS-/270778980471?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item3f0baf5877 i used these and nearly doubled my yeild from the same strain in a previous grow using 12L standard pots with soil (i used coco this time too) you can order as much as you want off that seller and he'll only charge a tenner postage. im ordering some more pots and coco off him for the next run


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

I ordered 10 for my next grow IF i get sum cuts sorted ordered fresh coco and fresh nutes,,, just got another cfl to buy for my veg/clone box and im ready (part from beans/cuts id prefer cuts coz e ALL know how good i am at beans what was it last time 38 beans i ended up with 2 plants LMAO haha

i useually use wilma pots the 11 litre so im hping using the 10 litre airpots il get s huge boost in yeild hopefully


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I ordered 10 for my next grow IF i get sum cuts sorted ordered fresh coco and fresh nutes,,, just got another cfl to buy for my veg/clone box and im ready (part from beans/cuts id prefer cuts coz e ALL know how good i am at beans what was it last time 38 beans i ended up with 2 plants LMAO haha
> 
> i useually use wilma pots the 11 litre so im hping using the 10 litre airpots il get s huge boost in yeild hopefully


How u managed 2 outta 38 m8 I'll never know lmao. Set up my new ssystem last night, them
18 litre wilmas are the job but filling 18 of them with 6 big bags of pebbles and having to clean all the pebbles was such a fckin pain in the ass, goina be worth it tho. Wen I was pickin it up in the hydro shop they had an even bigger looking wilma system, I haven't seen it anywhere else, I think it's ccustom made or some shit cos the pots in this must've been at least 25/30 litre pots, this thing was fuckin massive


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How u managed 2 outta 38 m8 I'll never know lmao. Set up my new ssystem last night, them
> 18 litre wilmas are the job but filling 18 of them with 6 big bags of pebbles and having to clean all the pebbles was such a fckin pain in the ass, goina be worth it tho. Wen I was pickin it up in the hydro shop they had an even bigger looking wilma system, I haven't seen it anywhere else, I think it's ccustom made or some shit cos the pots in this must've been at least 25/30 litre pots, this thing was fuckin massive


nice! yeh i wasent guna fork th emoney on a actual system until we move house just too busy round here for my linkin tbh so pff to that,,, wat i am gunna do wen i move is get the old brevel out and cut sum plastics away and get it so the aipots fit into the wilma! be nice

30 litre pots are waaay fucking big i got a 30 litre pot here and its massive lol imagine a 20 pot with them on haha.

got 2x plastic coated yew shelves too in a arc shape im just wondering wether they go arc up or down? gotta trim them slightly to to fit in the room,,, i hate working in ther small s[ace to do such work,, i suppose i got until she cuts or beans land to get it sorted no rush,ned new extractor to for inlet,, the little things mount up!!


38 to 2,,,well thats just skill mate!! hahaha na seriously this is why i rely on cuts or try to anyways


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

couple of good freebies on sr at the moment mg suprised to see ya m8 aint been on them, weed n clones and also mdma got a half g for nowt 1 single crystal looks like some good shit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

BILLY
£100

--£80

both in great condition and LEGAL


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2012)

Aye m8 all the wee things add up and takes a lotta fuckin time to get things all sorted, as u probly know I been plain this for a while now and it's only startin to come off now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> couple of good freebies on sr at the moment mg suprised to see ya m8 aint been on them, weed n clones and also mdma got a half g for nowt 1 single crystal looks like some good shit.


giz the new SR addy m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> couple of good freebies on sr at the moment mg suprised to see ya m8 aint been on them, weed n clones and also mdma got a half g for nowt 1 single crystal looks like some good shit.


Hes no laptop at the min m8, I'll have to take mine ddown tonite and get a look, was on the other night, first time in a while it all looks different, better but different


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> giz the new SR addy m8


there isnt a new 1 ic3 same as its always been? http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/index.php


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> there isnt a new 1 ic3 same as its always been? http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/index.php


na was diffrent earlier in yr wen we all first got on it i rememebr it chagin

what section are the cuttings in? and i take it freebes are for customers with rep


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 11, 2012)

@IC3 the arc shape goes like this- ^ mate to deflect the light back down


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2012)

What's these arc shape shelves use r on about??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @IC3 the arc shape goes like this- ^ mate to deflect the light back down





Mastergrow said:


> What's these arc shape shelves use r on about??


its a premade yew shelfe i have 2 mine are brand new and plastic coated in shit so as to avoid bacteria and mould


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck sake guys, call yourself smokers.....Quality goldseal and only 2 biters. lol 

Anyway cheers UKRG them laptops will be welcomed up here is Scotland.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck sake guys, call yourself smokers.....Quality goldseal and only 2 biters. lol
> 
> Anyway cheers UKRG them laptops will be welcomed up here is Scotland.


U takin the piss bout that stuff then bill ya bellend lol?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BILLY
> View attachment 2290550£100
> 
> View attachment 2290551--£80
> ...



are you selling these? i need one for uni and i was gonna go and get it in a week or two, basically as soon as my grow's up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> are you selling these? i need one for uni and i was gonna go and get it in a week or two, basically as soon as my grow's up.


Naw hes no selling them m8....Hes just put pics up wae prices for a giggle......University u say. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Dura aka Sherlock


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

bastard, one of my plants is a guy....the cunt, it was the last qq seed as well....that just leaves me with 4 for this grow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> are you selling these? i need one for uni and i was gonna go and get it in a week or two, basically as soon as my grow's up.


lol not me personally a pal does for a living,,i noticed them up so thought meh! see if billy wants one,, wenever u want one lemmi know il posty pics and sepcs f his currant selection


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dura aka Sherlock



lol, fuck up ya scrote. u been humping trannies in the dam?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol not me personally a pal does for a living,,i noticed them up so thought meh! see if billy wants one,, wenever u want one lemmi know il posty pics and sepcs f his currant selection


like i said i was gonna get one in a week or two, i dont need anything fancy coz my degree will be in politics, dont need any fancy graphics stuff for games or anything just a general surfer to research and type essay's onto.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, fuck up ya scrote. u been humping trannies in the dam?


Ask me this time 2morrow. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> like i said i was gonna get one in a week or two, i dont need anything fancy coz my degree will be in politics, dont need any fancy graphics stuff for games or anything just a general surfer to research and type essay's onto.


kewl mate not a problem let me know at the time and il post pics and specs...i totally know wat u need


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

he needs a kick in the baws


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> he needs a kick in the baws



away you and hump a korean lady boy long time. get him tae finger yer bum when yer doin it .


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> kewl mate not a problem let me know at the time and il post pics and specs...i totally know wat u need


i was gonna buy a brand new one but for all i need it for theres no point in wasting cash.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

wasting cash......hahahahaha ur easy meat tonight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i was gonna buy a brand new one but for all i need it for theres no point in wasting cash.


lol.ofc matey like i sid lemmi know wen and wen and il show u wats up for grabs


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

So Dura did you get away with the ear ring ??


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> So Dura did you get away with the ear ring ??


yeah, told her it was my mates( a bird) thats she knows, she wasnt happy that i had another bird in here though. i actually woke up in her bed last week after a heavy session, we're good mates and she's hot as fuck but nuthins ever really happened between us....although every now and then i try her just to see if its a possibility, she's kinda intimated that it may happen at sum point.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Bill chuck a pic up of the goldseal mate, 1 of it snapped if you can i want 1 i think....mates rates? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah, told her it was my mates( a bird) thats she knows, she wasnt happy that i had another bird in here though. i actually woke up in her bed last week after a heavy session, we're good mates and she's hot as fuck but nuthins ever really happened between us....although every now and then i try her just to see if its a possibility, she's kinda intimated that it may happen at sum point.


im sure not the other day you said you where happy with not cheating on ya missus at the minute ... lmao 

tell ya mate to drink a bottle of voddy with ya then fist her stupid ..... that will intimidate her


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Ive been trying tae pukka. Fucking nightmare this site


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

this was a nice bit of golddeal, was only 110 a oz and thats on the sr what you charging again bill?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been trying tae pukka. Fucking nightmare this site


the fuckin sites fine your just a fuckin spastic.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bill chuck a pic up of the goldseal mate, 1 of it snapped if you can i want 1 i think....mates rates? lol



yeh a ton...................lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this was a nice bit of golddeal, was only 110 a oz and thats on the sr what you charging again bill?


80 m8......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

.............I may add its nothing to do with BB


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> ............I may add its nothing to do with BB


looks like puppy doo doo


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

who breeds amnesia haze??? is it greenhouse?

hash looks nice enough bill isnt easy to no qaulity without smoking it, ive seen fake not saying yours is at all but fake that looks no different to both our pics that we are saying is good afghan.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like puppy doo doo


There may or may not be shite in there.......naw its defo nice, the boy Scotia will verify


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> who breeds amnesia haze??? is it greenhouse?
> 
> hash looks nice enough bill isnt easy to no qaulity without smoking it, ive seen fake not saying yours is at all but fake that looks no different to both our pics that we are saying is good afghan.


get your 80 squid out then. lol The boy Scotia verified it. Hes a mental stoner. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> get your 80 squid out then. lol The boy Scotia verified it. Hes a mental stoner. lol


get your sample out and if good id be more than happy.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> who breeds amnesia haze??? is it greenhouse?


Barneys Farm I think mate,Greenhouse is Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2290782View attachment 2290783.............I may add its nothing to do with BB


See,nice and light colour inside. Not black and oily all the way through.

I'll be on that lad.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See,nice and light colour inside. Not black and oily all the way through.
> 
> I'll be on that lad.


yeh looks sexy dont it  last time i had sum pure formula crap man was NOT impressed lol 

inbox yorkie m8,,,n how long till ya hols?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been trying tae pukka. Fucking nightmare this site


the fuckin sites fine your just a fuckin spastic.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Barneys Farm I think mate,Greenhouse is Super Lemon Haze.


a friend came up from london 2day and i asked him to bring me a scores said all he can get thats half decent is amnesia haze, not that im planning on growing it but its a heavy heavy hitting strain only flavour is that peppery haze flavour but i been smoking shitloads of exo n pyscho n this is deffo some seriously strong weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See,nice and light colour inside. Not black and oily all the way through.
> 
> I'll be on that lad.


im not in ANY way saying what bill has is the fake but dont just count on it not being black and oily all the way through just as a test its the real mcoy cause ive brought and semi smoked 2 fake batch's recently that was in no way black all the way through or oily.

unless you taste or see it burn in a joint then pics dont mean alot.

the 2 dark hash's look pretty much the same they are far from it 1 is goldseal the other charas!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

sum1 pointed me onto a strain called GREEN "CRACK" lmao silly question anyone grown it/?
http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=87&product_id=171


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sum1 pointed me onto a strain called GREEN "CRACK" lmao silly question anyone grown it/?


its a yanky clone-only ic3.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Meant to b a quick finisher.......just like me.lol Sober Saturday for me. Pish man. Not even got snout to smoke some shit


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a yanky clone-only ic3.


U can get it in seed. Robbie wots that london seed company with firestarter? They do it


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a yanky clone-only ic3.


U can get it in seed. Robbie wots that london seed company with firestarter? They do it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Meant to b a quick finisher.......just like me.lol Sober Saturday for me. Pish man. Not even got snout to smoke some shit


get on that livers bill was some lovely weed you grown there m8.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U can get it in seed. Robbie wots that london seed company with firestarter? They do it


lol you can get most clone-onlys in ''seed'' are they ever the same as the real deal tho........

am 99% certain green crack is clone-only or the real deal is anyway.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

It grew itself m8...u know that......cannazon.com......ull find green crack there among many other interesting strains


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol bill you can get most clone-onlys in ''seed'' are they ever the same as the real deal tho........
> 
> am 99% certain green crack is clone-only or the real deal is anyway.


If u use silver to force baws the backcross u wont b too far away.....I think


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> If u use silver to force baws the backcross u wont b too far away.....I think


maybe i no little of breeding but pretty shore the real green crack is clone-only all we need now is a bomb-dropping powerhungry my shits the best and all else are shit yank to confirm lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe i no little of breeding but pretty shore the real green crack is clone-only all we need now is a bomb-dropping powerhungry my shits the best and all else are shit yank to confirm lol


U not got kids????? Did the stork bring them.lol

Cali weed man. Fuck yer Cali....try some Ayrshire Chink.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeh roppie put me on it earlier
http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=87&product_id=171

looks more puprple/red that green tho or is it white lik crack? or the hit s like a pipe of crack?? dunno sambo ur the crack guru wayya think??lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Its was cyprus hill that named it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Billy boy i want my friend ill take risk even if it is bollox ill shift it no dange hows the deal done?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U not got kids????? Did the stork bring them.lol
> 
> Cali weed man. Fuck yer Cali....try some Ayrshire Chink.lol


just cause some1 has a seed thats called the same name dont mean its gonna be the same as the clone-only, how many cheese's are there???????


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just cause some1 has a seed thats called the same name dont mean its gonna be the same as the clone-only, how many cheese's are there???????


only one, u kno who.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

I concurr Sambo....u on the vods looking to argue.lol

Love clone onlys more than u. Sets me apart from the rest. Got cunts thinking im a weed sensi.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> only one, u kno who.


Greenhouse seeds...exodus cheese....hahahahahahahahahaha.......hahahahahahhaha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I concurr Sambo....u on the vods looking to argue.lol
> 
> Love clone onlys more than u. Sets me apart from the rest. Got cunts thinking im a weed sensi.lol


ok yes im on the vods but i thought i was being very good and non argumentive lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ok yes im on the vods but i thought i was being very good and non argumentive lmao


Just comes natural eh.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeh i was looking at the GHS EXO but sambo put me rite on tht one lmao wat a silly billy i can be on the occasion 
looking more like the green crack is gunna be making a appearence to the local street corner NEAR YOU!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

Billy ur the sensi of who flung dung!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

And your the Sensi of Willie Catchit. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Billy ur the sensi of who flung dung!!


wot-went-wong more like


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Channel 124 FX - Family guy - chris dates a spazzy, right to the bone


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wot-went-wong more like


cough cough.......POT KETTLE BLACK


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck me lads aye lasses anty is givin me the right horn lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Sex sandwhich tonight Pukka? Mind u a barbers floor does it for u


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Shes fuckin fit an knows it, keeps flirtin with me few more bevys an im gunna be groppin lmao
just whispered in my ear are we gunna town after ere lol.... yeh if you fuckin are luv!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Fucking dangerous m8. U in the boozer on RIU????? Get a pic m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

wae her rat oot. lolololol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha its the mrss other antys 40th in some club just had a line feel like rapin the bitch now lol shes fuckin hot 1 of those posh birds, red hair slim with huge tits fuck me im off for a wank lol its gettin daft now mrs has just gave me the daggers so im off lol im on ere every time i go for a fag unless old posh red hairs out then im busy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> cough cough.......POT KETTLE BLACK


tushey

im sat watching wickid tuna like dealiest catch but better


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Have a good one pukka. Im off to my bed. Night all


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Night night pal have a good m8


----------



## unlucky (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Proper goldseal.... 80 an oz. What u guys think?



&#8203;hhhhmmmm not bad


----------



## unlucky (Aug 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i thought you was running white russian this grow?




yes i was going to do a run with the russian but beans will stay beans but clones will not stay clones lol

may be next run...hhmmm i don't no see how i get on with the blues lol .......don't no what it is but im very very happy and chilled


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

Take it u got banged then unlucky. Its the only time a inow a guy to be happy happy happy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Have a good one pukka. Im off to my bed. Night all


the faster u go sleep the faster morning comes!!!! lol like xmas as a kid but u wont sleep im expecting the 3aM posts cant sleep blah blah haha


----------



## unlucky (Aug 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just cause some1 has a seed thats called the same name dont mean its gonna be the same as the clone-only, how many cheese's are there???????


&#8203;just the one and only


----------



## unlucky (Aug 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Take it u got banged then unlucky. Its the only time a inow a guy to be happy happy happy



&#8203;ha ha no no got jack shit to do with sex, don't no what it is......i just feel happy..... but do think im getting in need of a good banging as you put it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2012)

Im bangin at bangin call me lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 11, 2012)

lol so is one saying pukka is a good fukka ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Ask his girls auntie 2morrow! Night guys n gals


----------



## unlucky (Aug 11, 2012)

night all, im off as ive got to let my dog take me for a run, them rabbits better be on the ball lol i bet some are ......


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ha ha no no got jack shit to do with sex, don't no what it is......i just feel happy..... but do think im getting in need of a good banging as you put it lol


Haha u must b female then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

Yorkie may be going bare bulb,me tents fucking red hot!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yorkie may be going bare bulb,me tents fucking red hot!


Cooltube required m8........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yorkie may be going bare bulb,me tents fucking red hot!


shudda gon to specsavers 

feel like shit this moroning thers a lot to be sed for the stronger painkillrs like for instance u dont shit urself every morning coz of all the anti in falmitories im eatin!!

feel that shit cant even bring myself to pluggnig ufc 150 from last nght up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

To be honest I haven't measured temps I just watched my plants my plants wilt to fuck!

Right then,Yorkie's getting his science head on today finding out once and for all before he hacksaws the reflector off his kit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I've spotted some premature bollock growth one one of the babies this morning,the one I preferred the look of as well. Wounded!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Having all the luck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Been shat out...............


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think I've spotted some premature bollock growth one one of the babies this morning,the one I preferred the look of as well. Wounded!


could it have something to do with the time of the year? i had 2 full on males and 3 hermies out of a pack of 5 fem seeds


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> could it have something to do with the time of the year? i had 2 full on males and 3 hermies out of a pack of 5 fem seeds


Greenhouse seeds by any chance?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

A m8s got a scrogg goin with two purple wreck and two of the doctor, the wer fem seeds and they've both hermied, they'll be cut next wkend tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Greenhouse seeds by any chance?


The bluewidows I got of g/h hermied, but I read there prone to it, I aalso went a bit scissor happy below the screen one day lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

My fem jack herer from green house was a full blown male, nothing but trouble from greenhouse IMO, now I know why there rep is bad and there seeds are cheap lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> could it have something to do with the time of the year? i had 2 full on males and 3 hermies out of a pack of 5 fem seeds


1) Dude,just think how logically unsound that question is.

2) That's the risk with femmed seeds. These however are regs from the Boutique.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a hermie at week 3 on GHS Kalashnikova. I happy I chopped it down anyways cos lots of people have said it was shite smoke.
GHS keeps on getttin bad rep....I hope these fools go bust in the future...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> I had a hermie at week 3 on GHS Kalashnikova. I happy I chopped it down anyways cos lots of people have said it was shite smoke.
> GHS keeps on getttin bad rep....I hope these fools go bust in the future...


All GHS strains are shite except the 'Super lemon Haze'.

They won't go out of business,ever. They spend too much on marketing and their bullshit strainhunter movies so that unsuspecting noobs buy millions of euros worth of bunk seeds every year.

They don't even breed their own strains they buy seeds in bulk from Ingmar!

Only noobs buy GHS,real growers know what's up!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Greenhouse seeds by any chance?


barneys farm blue cheese mate. i had a super lemon haze from ghs on my first grow and it didnt show sex at all after 5 weeks of flowering so i binned it


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Dude,just think how logically unsound that question is.
> 
> 2) That's the risk with femmed seeds. These however are regs from the Boutique.


how is it unsound? ive run fems for 3 grows and it was only this 1 i had trouble with. ive read a lot over the last few weeks about people having trouble with hermies and thought perhaps heat could be a contributing factor


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All GHS strains are shite except the 'Super lemon Haze'.
> 
> They won't go out of business,ever. They spend too much on marketing and their bullshit strainhunter movies so that unsuspecting noobs buy millions of euros worth of bunk seeds every year.
> 
> ...


You gotta point there mate. I fell for all there shite like strainhunter and grow videos. The only strain i'll try of 'em is the Super Lemon Haze but when I tried some from Voyagers in the 'Dam is was nice but nowt special....
There's better stuff on the market these days...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> barneys farm mate. i had a super lemon haze from ghs on my first grow and it didnt show sex at all after 5 weeks of flowering so i binned it


That's cos it's a 12 week haze mate!



mrt1980 said:


> how is it unsound? ive run fems for 3 grows and it was only this 1 i had trouble with. ive read a lot over the last few weeks about people having trouble with hermies and thought perhaps heat could be a contributing factor


Photoperiod affecting plant sex? Logically unsound!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> You gotta point there mate. I fell for all there shite like strainhunter and grow videos. The only strain i'll try of 'em is the Super Lemon Haze but when I tried some from Voyagers in the 'Dam is was nice but nowt special....
> There's better stuff on the market these days...


I disagree mate,the SLH is one of the best I've ever smoked. 

I wouldn't trust half of the shite in the Dam.

Some of the boys in this thread have the best pheno going though,Laz's cut!


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 12, 2012)

lemon haze is nice but if you want one of the best, amnesia haze is real deal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> lemon haze is nice but if you want one of the best, amnesia haze is real deal


BOLLOCKS! Amnesia isn't a patch on the Lemon,Amnesia has a nice smell granted but it doesn't have the sheer haze power of the Lemon.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's cos it's a 12 week haze mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Photoperiod affecting plant sex? Logically unsound!


what part of asking about time of the year made you think i was talking photoperiod? as far as i know everyone is growing indoor so photoperiod has fuck all to do with my question! i was getting at heat being the issue! learn to fucking read you want to


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

im hearing horror stories of GHS beanz GREEN CRACK MAN GREEEEEN CRACK LMAO def tempted on trying that out


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

Gettin a bit fucked off with this cloning process, 14 outta 22 so far, only need another 4 to root and then I got my 18. Finding that the psychosis seems to root better than the exo, anyone else find this?? I read somewhere to slice the stem up the middle a little bit and for some reason like a spastic I done it, thot this would speed thing up but definitely has slowed things down I think, told myself I'd keep it simple too, won't be doin that again


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> BOLLOCKS! Amnesia isn't a patch on the Lemon,Amnesia has a nice smell granted but it doesn't have the sheer haze power of the Lemon.


bollocks, im talking the amnesia haze that won cups years ago not the 12-14 week watered down version you get today greenhouse aint got shit on soma you must be joking


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Quality doesnt win u the cup.....money does


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im hearing horror stories of GHS beanz GREEN CRACK MAN GREEEEEN CRACK LMAO def tempted on trying that out


 Wer u findin this green crack at m8, it's clone only is it?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Gettin a bit fucked off with this cloning process, 14 outta 22 so far, only need another 4 to root and then I got my 18. Finding that the psychosis seems to root better than the exo, anyone else find this?? I read somewhere to slice the stem up the middle a little bit and for some reason like a spastic I done it, thot this would speed thing up but definitely has slowed things down I think, told myself I'd keep it simple too, won't be doin that again


im having trouble cloning the psycho i got here. ive taken 8 so far over 3 weeks and they have all died. when i tried cloning the white widow i had on my first grow all 6 rooted in just over a week and i havent changed my method


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im having trouble cloning the psycho i got here. ive taken 8 so far over 3 weeks and they have all died. when i tried cloning the white widow i had on my first grow all 6 rooted in just over a week and i havent changed my method


Lol, for me the psycho is rootin no problem, it's the exo that's fucking about. Hopefully a few more days and I'll have the 18, of not, back to the drawing board and nxt time I'll be cuttin more than 30 of the cunts, bouta get me 18 then


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Quality doesnt win u the cup.....money does


Ur bang on there bill, these guys are all in it for the money


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Remember ma m8 will b on guys with the seal


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Quality doesnt win u the cup.....money does


yeah maybe when your greenhouse (like the super lemon haze) or barneys farm giving out shit load of freebies in shop for votes what a joke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Gettin a bit fucked off with this cloning process, 14 outta 22 so far, only need another 4 to root and then I got my 18. Finding that the psychosis seems to root better than the exo, anyone else find this?? I read somewhere to slice the stem up the middle a little bit and for some reason like a spastic I done it, thot this would speed thing up but definitely has slowed things down I think, told myself I'd keep it simple too, won't be doin that again


 make the sides of the stem wer u snipped rough with the bak of the blade so roots can pop thru the stem easier



Mastergrow said:


> Wer u findin this green crack at m8, it's clone only is it?


http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=87&product_id=171


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Remember ma m8 will b on guys with the seal


Patiently waiting lol!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, for me the psycho is rootin no problem, it's the exo that's fucking about. Hopefully a few more days and I'll have the 18, of not, back to the drawing board and nxt time I'll be cuttin more than 30 of the cunts, bouta get me 18 then


i kept it over a mates house cos i was in the middle of flowering my last grow. i told him to keep it in veg but hes left it out the green house and its started to flower now


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

I parked up at a posh hotel in London last night, I looked out of the car window and saw Michael J Fox, Muhammad Ali & Bob Hoskins standing outside the reception.

I thought, "I'd better put a coat on, it looks fucking freezing out there."


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make the sides of the stem wer u snipped rough with the bak of the blade so roots can pop thru the stem easier
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=87&product_id=171


Done that too m8, but on some of the stems the roots that are comin out aren't comin out of the cut there comin out above the cut where I sliced off the couple of nodes just above the where I cut the stem, def not slicin the stem again, the last ones I tried rootin I never sliced the stem and they wer a lot quicker, that was only a practice go lol, should have done things the exact same shouldn't I


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

last timei got sum EXO cuts they wer sweet as a nut rooted fast and grew mint"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Done that too m8, but on some of the stems the roots that are comin out aren't comin out of the cut there comin out above the cut where I sliced off the couple of nodes just above the where I cut the stem, def not slicin the stem again, the last ones I tried rootin I never sliced the stem and they wer a lot quicker, that was only a practice go lol, should have done things the exact same shouldn't I


just bury them a little deeper mate see if u can get sum stretch in them and replant


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just bury them a little deeper mate see if u can get sum stretch in them and replant


The ones in the jiffys are ok it's the ones in the extreme prop with the sprayer I'm havin problems with. 
@SSB in your prop do u keep the pump on 24/7 or at intervals?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

So u goin for them seeds then ic3?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> what part of asking about time of the year made you think i was talking photoperiod? as far as i know everyone is growing indoor so photoperiod has fuck all to do with my question! i was getting at heat being the issue! learn to fucking read you want to


Because photoperiod is the only way the plant knows what time of year it is!

As far as I know everybody grows indoors under ideal conditions so heat has got fuck all to do with the time of year,the grow room is the same temp in veg (summer) as it is in flower (winter). Please do remind me of what law says it has to be hot in Summer?

Learn to understand logic,you want to!



As for what you are about to say next concerning outside influences,heat stress really only affects cannabis at about 35c-40c (and only if you have shit humidity). I live in England,when was the last time we had a 35c-40c+ day in England?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

the last few times ive taken clones ive not even bothered with rooting gel, just snip them popped them in water and squeezed the stem tae remove any air blockage then popped into soil in a small pot , covered with a clear plastic cup and left under a 2x55 watt cfls spray the inside of the cup every day with water and thats it. i was having all sorts of problem with them at one time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So u goin for them seeds then ic3?


yeh all far any other fuckups i should get a cut or 2 and il prolly get a couple of them green crack fems see what its like,, as long as im at 8 pots wen it comes to party time im golden


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> the last few times ive taken clones ive not even bothered with rooting gel, just snip them popped them in water and squeezed the stem tae remove any air blockage then popped into soil in a small pot , covered with a clear plastic cup and left under a 2x55 watt cfls spray the inside of the cup every day with water and thats it. i was having all sorts of problem with them at one time.


This only the second time I've takin cuts but I will get the hang of it, thinking I might just say fuck the extreme prop thing and go with jiffy pellets cos that worked alright first time round. Something that should be so fuckin easy too


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The ones in the jiffys are ok it's the ones in the extreme prop with the sprayer I'm havin problems with.
> @SSB in your prop do u keep the pump on 24/7 or at intervals?


15 mins every hour m8. Add a little bloom nutes. Roots like P


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

And heat the water......100% sucsess for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

Which cloner do you have again Billy? 

I'm thinking of building one to save pennies,my local growshop sells all the jets/sprayers and pipes/fittings and shit separately quite cheap. I'll probably nick the design of one I like and copy the shit out of it all 'Made in China' stylee!


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 12, 2012)

rereading some these posts and my 2pence worth is anything that stresses plant can b a factor in it showing hermie traits, so heat im sure could i guess.
i wood thought tho it wood need hermie genes of some sort tho dunno.
guess alot dodgy plant seeds out there even from alot the more respected seed banks. 

@rob ,shit man i looked link and u ent had an easy time off it at all. hope these next few months level ya bad experiences off and u n mrs enjoy ya new arrivial without hospitals and worry


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> rereading some these posts and my 2pence worth is anything that stresses plant can b a factor in it showing hermie traits, so heat im sure could i guess.


I agree 100%.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because photoperiod is the only way the plant knows what time of year it is!
> 
> As far as I know everybody grows indoors under ideal conditions so heat has got fuck all to do with the time of year,the grow room is the same temp in veg (summer) as it is in flower (winter). Please do remind me of what law says it has to be hot in Summer?
> 
> ...


even with my upgraded fan my temps went up higher depending on the outside temps! it could be something to do with lower humidity in the summer or even picking up chemicals off outside plants telling them its time to pass thier genes on making them turn! i didnt know what it was, i just noticed a lot of people having trouble with hermies! i was just asking a question that the great and all knowing yorky found ilogical!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 12, 2012)

Well that's my shit chopped and hanging didn't take long as there's fuck all there but what is there is proper just got to dismantle the groom ready for transporting to my new yard which i should have the keys for a week tomorrow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> even with my upgraded fan my temps went up higher depending on the outside temps! it could be something to do with lower humidity in the summer or even picking up chemicals off outside plants telling them its time to pass thier genes on making them turn! i didnt know what it was, i just noticed a lot of people having trouble with hermies! i was just asking a question that the great and all knowing yorky found ilogical!



"I was just asking a question that the great and all knowing yorky found ilogical!" - So say what you mean,we're not mind readers.

"it could be something to do with lower humidity in the summer or even picking up chemicals off outside plants telling them its time to pass thier genes on making them turn!" - Now you are clutching at straws.

Don't buy known shit genetics or thrown together fems and you should be fine.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Its all about genetics. Fuck ive stressed my plants major and never turned them hermie


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "I was just asking a question that the great and all knowing yorky found ilogical!" - So say what you mean,we're not mind readers.
> 
> "it could be something to do with lower humidity in the summer or even picking up chemicals off outside plants telling them its time to pass thier genes on making them turn!" - Now you are clutching at straws.
> 
> Don't buy known shit genetics or thrown together fems and you should be fine.


i did say what i ment. anyone with half a brain can see there are loads of contributing factor that could come around at different times of the year, they where just examples. im a noob with only 3 grows under my belt and just wanted to know why i had trouble with my last grow. barneys farm have had good reviews from most of the posts ive read


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Full fry up, pint of orange juice an a spliff an i feel good now was ruff as fuck this morn lol

I noticed my psycho cuts rooted quickist out of the 3c's an the lemon came in 2nd.

Ive noticed some dodgy hermie action goin on too mrt, don an scottys slh hermied an las has been grown the fucker for years with none atall so wouldnt say the strain so fuck knows what caursed it cos dont think they had any probs in the grow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Uz are all shite at growing....all bow to Sensi William. Hahaha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

only problems i ever have with growing are centred around my being too drunk to feed and water the fuckers.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Full fry up, pint of orange juice an a spliff an i feel good now was ruff as fuck this morn lol
> 
> I noticed my psycho cuts rooted quickist out of the 3c's an the lemon came in 2nd.
> 
> Ive noticed some dodgy hermie action goin on too mrt, don an scottys slh hermied an las has been grown the fucker for years with none atall so wouldnt say the strain so fuck knows what caursed it cos dont think they had any probs in the grow.


i know mate. its all ive been reading about for that last month. i checked my tent for light leaks 3 times and it was good. i grew a pineapple chunk from barneys on my first grow that came along with no probs so thought i'd have good results this time lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> only problems i ever have with growing are centred around my being too drunk to feed and water the fuckers.


That's pretty much me as well. I get pissed and say fuck it i'll do it in the morning and by morning i then mean 3:30pm and by that time they've wilted a little bit. On the whole i consider anyone who states that growing cannabis is a lot of hard work is talking out of their arse. You give them light and water and they grow themselves, doesn't require bugger all effort. DWC just kicks arse for growing, you look at em for 10 minutes once a week and nowt else, fuck this daily attention and adjustments and refinements, they'll grow just fine


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

hey bill did u end up screwing( or being screwed) by a trannie?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That's pretty much me as well. I get pissed and say fuck it i'll do it in the morning and by morning i then mean 3:30pm and by that time they've wilted a little bit. On the whole i consider anyone who states that growing cannabis is a lot of hard work is talking out of their arse. You give them light and water and they grow themselves, doesn't require bugger all effort. DWC just kicks arse for growing, you look at em for 10 minutes once a week and nowt else, fuck this daily attention and adjustments and refinements, they'll grow just fine


 i was supposed to water mine on thursday and i still havent been at them yet, i'll nip up later.....they'll probably be ok, i hope or im royally fucked financially. although in sayin that they had already thrown a good bit of bud out and i was just lettin them fatten so i would still have sumthing to sell anyway....just not as much as there should be.......there in soil coz its not in my house, i wouldnt do dwc in sum1s loft just in case there was a problem.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

shit i remember suffocating my plants they wer lytrally bent over double and STILL dident hermie haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because photoperiod is the only way the plant knows what time of year it is!
> 
> As far as I know everybody grows indoors under ideal conditions so heat has got fuck all to do with the time of year,the grow room is the same temp in veg (summer) as it is in flower (winter). Please do remind me of what law says it has to be hot in Summer?
> 
> ...


haha yorky you dont half chat bollox mate......."As far as I know everybody grows indoors under ideal conditions" .......i think we all wish we did lol

"the grow room is the same temp in veg (summer) as it is in flower (winter)."..............some use cfls in veg so lower temps, 

"Learn to understand logic,you want to!".........haha what a nob

"As for what you are about to say next concerning outside influences,heat stress really only affects cannabis at about 35c-40c (and only if you have shit humidity). I live in England,when was the last time we had a 35c-40c+ day in England?"........................you honestly think the temps need to hit 35-40c+ to affect temps in your grow if your ventin fresh air in from outside?...........if its cold outside the air you pull in is cool so temps are low, in winter my temps are like down at 23-24 in the room even have to run my extract at a slower speed if it gets too cold, then summer when its above 20 temps are like 27-28c with the fan on full even hit 30 when we had some 27c temps outside, so with poor extraction and what not you could easily be at 30 + in your grow for a few weeks which is gunna fuck ya plants.

The more you go on like you no everthing about growin an talk to people like there thick, the more i think your a cock an know fuck all about growin (google an wiki boy), even when your wrong you try an cover it up with more bollox an its plain to see.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i did say what i ment. anyone with half a brain can see there are loads of contributing factor that could come around at different times of the year


Are you fucking for real!?

If you meant heat or humidity you should say so,'time of year' means 'time of year' the operative word here is TIME and the only way a plant understands TIME is by the photoperiod. 

I fail to see the connection between the 'time of year' and your perception of heat/humidity,don't make me get all scientific on your arse because I can assure you I have more than "half a brain"!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats me at airport.......so long fuckeeeeeeerrrssss!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you fucking for real!?
> 
> If you meant heat or humidity you should say so,'time of year' means 'time of year' the operative word here is TIME and the only way a plant understands TIME is by the photoperiod.
> 
> I fail to see the connection between the 'time of year' and your perception of heat/humidity,don't make me get all scientific on your arse because I can assure you I have more than "half a brain"!


He ment by time of year, fuckin summer, I an i dont no about every 1 else new what he ment, in summer when its hot, your fuckin grow room gets hotter some times to hot an maybe that caused his plants to hermie simple, it was you that started chattin bollox

"don't make me get all scientific on your arse because I can assure you I have more than "half a brain"!"...............................like i said cock


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

lol, canny beat it when he lads have a wee bitch fight.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, canny beat it when he lads have a wee bitch fight.....


Haha i know mate dont even know why im stickin me nose in, but dont ya just hate a mr fuckin know it all lol ive always been same lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> haha yorky you dont half chat bollox mate......."As far as I know everybody grows indoors under ideal conditions" .......i think we all wish we did lol
> 
> "the grow room is the same temp in veg (summer) as it is in flower (winter)."..............some use cfls in veg so lower temps,
> 
> ...


1) "i think we all wish we did lol" - And your point is what?

2) "some use cfls in veg so lower temps" - We're talking about MY grow room and MY plants,don't take shit out of context to fit your ad hominem agenda Pukka.

3) "haha what a nob" - How does 'time of year' logically relate to determining plant sex? Again what's your point?

4) "you honestly think the temps need to hit 35-40c+ to affect temps in your grow" - No Pukka, I said to promote HEAT STRESS. learn to read what it says,not what you think it says.

5) "even when your wrong you try an cover it up with more bollox an its plain to see." - Really? Giz a fucking example where I have then cocky cunt!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

pmsl......ah well ..i guess its because its sunday and we're all bored/hungover. i tend to avoid company on sundays as im a crabbit and twisted cunt normally.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> He ment by time of year, fuckin summer, I an i dont no about every 1 else new what he ment, in summer when its hot, your fuckin grow room gets hotter some times to hot an maybe that caused his plants to hermie simple, it was you that started chattin bollox
> 
> "don't make me get all scientific on your arse because I can assure you I have more than "half a brain"!"...............................like i said cock


1) "in summer when its hot, your fuckin grow room gets hotter some times to hot an maybe that caused his plants to hermie simple, it was you that started chattin bollox" - Pukka don't come flapping your gums thinking you know what you're talking about if you haven't even followed the entire conversation. 

Like I said we're talking about MY plants,not his. Furthermore heat stress only affects plants at a temp we very,very rarely get in England (and certainly not since my plants have been alive) thus debunking the theory.

"like i said cock" - Taking things out of context to fit your ad hominem agenda again Pukka.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) "i think we all wish we did lol" - And your point is what?
> 
> 2) "some use cfls in veg so lower temps" - We're talking about MY grow room and MY plants,don't take shit out of context to fit your ad hominem agenda Pukka.
> 
> ...


Haha there you go again, not me just thinkin you know it all lots of others do too, not even answerin your wanky Qs cos no doubt you'l be right!! lol its all there to read, so every 1 can read an see what they think, you just come across as a cock thats all im sayin your probs not in person but come across as 1 on here, an im not gettin into a bitch fight on the net done it once before an did my nut old sambo gave me some advice lol so now im relaxed so sorry if the cock offended you an ill take the cocky cunt light heartedly just more me tryin to let you no what ever 1s thinkin cos you aint a bad kid really.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats me at airport.......so long fuckeeeeeeerrrssss!


Laters Bill,enjoy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

"Like I said we're talking about MY plants,not his. Furthermore heat stress only affects plants at a temp we very,very rarely get in England (and certainly not since my plants have been alive) thus debunking the theory."

Im droppin it mate not fallin out, im just sayin if its say 28 outside and youve got a 600 runnin no cool tube your rooms gunna be fuckin hot to hot, and even with our shitty summers a lot of peeps grow rooms will be way to hot, i wasnt talkin about your plants an dont think mrt was either.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeh have a foookin good un billy boy!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha there you go again, not me just thinkin you know it all lots of others do too, not even answerin your wanky Qs cos no doubt you'l be right!! lol its all there to read, so every 1 can read an see what they think, you just come across as a cock thats all im sayin your probs not in person but come across as 1 on here, an im not gettin into a bitch fight on the net done it once before an did my nut old sambo gave me some advice lol so now im relaxed so sorry if the cock offended you an ill take the cocky cunt light heartedly just more me tryin to let you no what ever 1s thinkin cos you aint a bad kid really.


I don't know it all Pukka and I don't claim to,never have. 
I come across like I know everything because I don't argue unless I know I'm 100% right and understand all the facts before I start,what's the point of getting into a discussion if I don't know what I'm talking about for somebody to come along and prove me wrong? Then I would just come across as a think cunt who's wrong all the time.

It's a catch 22, I would be either a thick cunt who knows fuck all or a smart arse who thinks he knows it all. Either way I lose!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> i wasnt talkin about your plants an dont think mrt was either.


*













Originally Posted by The Yorkshireman 
I think I've spotted some premature bollock growth one one of the babies this morning,the one I preferred the look of as well. Wounded!


(Mrt's reply)
could it have something to do with the time of the year? i had 2 full on males and 3 hermies out of a pack of 5 fem seeds​


*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

So we'll leave it at that then.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

You just come across as you do yorky an maybe dura was right an im feelin shitty hungover but i just thought id tell you cos it ruffles a lot of peeps feathers mate mine included and the talkin to peeps like there thick is disrespectful aswell and makes you come across like a cock if i dint think you wernt half bad i wont tell you id just let you be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats me at airport.......so long fuckeeeeeeerrrssss!


And don't be getting Pished on that plane cos we know what happens when UK'ers get lairy on aircraft!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You just come across as you do yorky an maybe dura was right an im feelin shitty hungover but i just thought id tell you cos it ruffles a lot of peeps feathers mate mine included and the talkin to peeps like there thick is disrespectful aswell and makes you come across like a cock if i dint think you wernt half bad i wont tell you id just let you be.



I don't talk to people like they're thick mate but if I know better I'll say so,is that wrong?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont use a a/c hood or you dint in your last pics so you sayin with a 600w with this weather(20s) your temps ant been high? 
I read both posts mrt was tryin to help an you talked to him like shit thats all it came across as, an how you was goin off it came across as you was talkin about all grows not just yours, an whats so different about your grow an plants? nothin, oh forgot we all grow indoor with ideal growin conditions dont we.

could have just said "no mate temps have been sound thanks for the heads up" it was obvious when he said this time of year he ment summer an ment the warmish weather weved had for the last few weeks.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't talk to people like they're thick mate but if I know better I'll say so,is that wrong?


You obviously dont know your doin it then mate, you are always quick to correct or comment an if some 1 spoke to you, like you do to some peeps you'd defo have something to say about it, read your replys, would you like it if the same was said to you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

Nevermind Pukka because to explain something that's riddled with assumption I would have to get into it again and I can't be arsed repeating myself till I'm blue in the face and come across as a cunty know it all.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not even bothered if your right mate on this subject doesnt bother me admitin im wrong which i am quite a lot wernt the reason i got involved, i just stuck my nose in cos i thought, here we go yorky bein a know it all cock again so thought id tell you which maybe i shunt have cos i dont honestly want to fall out an now you probs think im a cock lol but what can ya do, if 1 of the lads is bein a dick or whatever then ill tell um its just my nature.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshirpuddingman said:


> and come across as a cunty know it all.


and you think your not?? LOL PPPPPP


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyway my little psycho cut is doin mint i thought it had gone into flower fully an maybe it would do a little reveg for a few days but no its growin sound an just gettin to a decent size to start bendin the bitch over.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks fairy you know who your


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im not even bothered if your right mate on this subject doesnt bother me admitin im wrong which i am quite a lot wernt the reason i got involved, i just stuck my nose in cos i thought, here we go yorky bein a know it all cock again so thought id tell you which maybe i shunt have cos i dont honestly want to fall out an now you probs think im a cock lol but what can ya do, if 1 of the lads is bein a dick or whatever then ill tell um its just my nature.


Lol! Pukka mate it's the internet, I don't fall out with anybody (the exception being Unlucky) and like I said the reason you think stuff like here "we go yorky bein a know it all cock again" is because I won't argue unless I'm 100% right and know I am. I far from know it all but if I do say something you can bet your left gonad that I've done the research and I am right,otherwise what's the point?

When me and mates discuss random irrelevant facts and one lad say's "Oh yeah,where did you get that then?" and the other lad say's "Stephen Fry,QI",the first lad doesn't say "fuck that know it all cock Stephen Fry" he say's "Ahh well I didn't know that, I can take it as gospel without having to find out myself because we know Stephen Fry get's his facts right before he opens his mouth".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and you think your not?? LOL PPPPPP


Don't you fucking start! When have I steered you wrong,made your buds fat and rock hard didn't I?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol! Pukka mate it's the internet, I don't fall out with anybody (the exception being Unlucky) and like I said the reason you think stuff like here "we go yorky bein a know it all cock again" is because I won't argue unless I'm 100% right and know I am. I far from know it all but if I do say something you can bet your left gonad that I've done the research and I am right,otherwise what's the point.
> 
> When me and mates discuss random irrelevant facts and one lad say's "Oh yeah,where did you get that then?" and the other lad say's "Stephen Fry,QI",the first lad doesn't say "fuck that know it all cock Stephen Fry" he say's "Ahh well I didn't know that, I can take it as gospel without having to find out myself because we know Stephen Fry get's his facts right before he opens his mouth".


Ok mate your right lol lets move on its startin to do my nut ill just let you know when i think your bein a cock which is most days lmao....no just jokin mate i understand what ya sayin, its obviously just your nature.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

pukka bud said:


> ok mate your right


.......lmfao!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .......lmfao!


Was ment for a laugh mate, my name looks dodgy....its not in caps whats happened there then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't you fucking start! When have I steered you wrong,made your buds fat and rock hard didn't I?


ewwwww handbags at ten paces!!!hahaha tell its a sunday

wats this argument about i havent weiged in with my valuble input......YET

DAMN I HATE DETOX i feel like propper shit!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you fucking for real!?
> 
> If you meant heat or humidity you should say so,'time of year' means 'time of year' the operative word here is TIME and the only way a plant understands TIME is by the photoperiod.
> 
> I fail to see the connection between the 'time of year' and your perception of heat/humidity,don't make me get all scientific on your arse because I can assure you I have more than "half a brain"!


do you know anything? im thinking you know less after each post! i said "anything" before i mentioned time. so get scientific on my arse and tell me how photperiod is the only thing to come under anything? i even put in the next post i was getting at temps ect. whats with the fucking attitude? ive seen you like this now loads of time if someone says any different to you, you treat them like thier thick as shit! wasnt it you that tried saying topping wasnt topping the way you done it??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you know anything? im thinking you know less after each post! i said "anything" before i mentioned time. so get scientific on my arse and tell me how photperiod is the only thing to come under anything? i even put in the next post i was getting at temps ect. whats with the fucking attitude? ive seen you like this now loads of time if someone says any different to you, you treat them like thier thick as shit? wasnt it you that tried saying topping wasnt topping the way you done it??









purremup i tell ya!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you know anything? im thinking you know less after each post! i said "anything" before i mentioned time. so get scientific on my arse and tell me how photperiod is the only thing to come under anything? i even put in the next post i was getting at temps ect. whats with the fucking attitude? ive seen you like this now loads of time if someone says any different to you, you treat them like thier thick as shit? wasnt it you that tried saying topping wasnt topping the way you done it??


Now you're not even making sense.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now you're not even making sense.


thinku made mrt mad good job he wont get on no plane!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thinku made mrt mad good job he wont get on no plane!!!


i pitty the fool, that dissagrees with yorkie lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now you're not even making sense.


Don't really want to get involved in all this bullshit but his post makes perfect sense to me based on his previous posts and explanations on the matter.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

its sunday ladies who cares we do what we know and what works rite? i know for one im not gunna be reading bak thru the threa for this or that info pff to complex for me keep it simple few ml of this few ml of that and a teaspooon of the good stuff
job done


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't really want to get involved in all this bullshit but his post makes perfect sense to me based on his previous posts and explanations on the matter.


Well could either of you explain the relevance of the word "anything" because the word isn't in ANY of his post's until he just asked "do you know anything".

"I said "anything" before I mentioned time" - Where? (makes no sense)

"So get scientific on my arse and tell me how photoperiod is the only thing to come under anything?" - Makes no sense.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well could either of you explain the relevance of the word "anything" because the word isn't in ANY of his post's until he just asked "do you know anything".
> 
> "I said "anything" before I mentioned time" - Where? (makes no sense)
> 
> "So get scientific on my arse and tell me how photoperiod is the only thing to come under anything?" - Makes no sense.


sorry mate i said something and not anything. but is that much of a difference?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

yorkie u popular fucker empty your inbox


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not getting involved. His string of posts all make sense to me. They started off vague and he went onto explain his thoughts in more detail. I understand precisely the idea that he is putting out there. And he is not stating this is how it is, he is merely voicing a thought, you jumped down his throat instead of simply being civil.

I'm out of here, have a good evening guys..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> sorry mate i said something and not anything. but is that much of a difference?


Sorry mate but yes,if you can be arsed rephrasing your post so I can maybe answer you properly then please do.

Otherwise we can just leave it there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm out of here, have a good evening guys..


yeh TT got al his toff new cook buddys dunt need us anymore 

NAD I SAID COOK NOT COCK BUT EITHER WOULD HAVE MADE PERFECT SENCE!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie u popular fucker empty your inbox


Lol. They're all yours!



Done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> lol. They're all yours!
> 
> 
> 
> Done.


billy 1 mate hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> billy 1 mate hahaha


Fucking riddles,riddles!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

So my plan was to veg this psycho cut for a few weeks then take cuts an go for 4 x psychos all lst'd an try an get 4oz a plant so 16 in total which would be my best yield from the room so far, but like i tit ive fucked around for ages left the cut on the windowsill on only water for fuckin weeks so now ive potted it up but its still tiny will be a good few weeks till its ready to take cuts whats gotta root then was plannin on doin a 4 week veg an 9 week flower with the dry its takin me to close to crimbo so the new plan thanks to the good old fairy an he is a fairy anall lolol ive got 2 x exo's an a SLH(Las's cut) on the way so same plan but with 3 strains, 4 plants still.

Hopin to get the flavor just right on the lemon this time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hopin to get the flavor just right on the lemon this time


You done Las's Lemon before then Pukka?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> So my plan was to veg this psycho cut for a few weeks then take cuts an go for 4 x psychos all lst'd an try an get 4oz a plant so 16 in total which would be my best yield from the room so far, but like i tit ive fucked around for ages left the cut on the windowsill on only water for fuckin weeks so now ive potted it up but its still tiny will be a good few weeks till its ready to take cuts whats gotta root then was plannin on doin a 4 week veg an 9 week flower with the dry its takin me to close to crimbo so the new plan thanks to the good old fairy an he is a fairy anall lolol ive got 2 x exo's an a SLH(Las's cut) on the way so same plan but with 3 strains, 4 plants still.
> 
> Hopin to get the flavor just right on the lemon this time


u goin for another triffid mate>?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeh twice mate 1st time i fucked somethin up big time was shite, dont no what i did but the 8 week quick dried sample was fuckin gorgeous me an the mrs tried it an was buzzin couldnt wait for harvest then when it was done it was shit dint taste of owt an was a little harsh im thinkin its usin the overdrive last 2 weeks is maybe fuckin taste an im lackin somethin, the 2nd lot was nicer dint taste as bad but still way off(used overdrive again) an i only let it go 9 an prefered the 1st 10 week stuff better for the high mate im hopin not to fuck it this time, im not usin the overdrive last 2 weeks an im addin some batshit an doin a better flush so hopin with all this i crack it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

I though it was a 12 weeker?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u goin for another triffid mate>?


No mate plan is with the shitty rectangle space is to lst the plants full up all space an try an get a even canopy, hopin for my best yield yet, a scrog would be better just wouldnt be able to reach the back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

i got that 2g of sambo at 8 weeks of the EXO and then at full harvest sum more and they was both as nice BUT i think i may have prefered the early stuff only 49 days flower tooo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I though it was a 12 weeker?


It probs would go 12 an would me mental strong las just told me the 10 week stuff was good real racey but strong which i like.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No mate plan is with the shitty rectangle space is to lst the plants full up all space an try an get a even canopy, hopin for my best yield yet, a scrog would be better just wouldnt be able to reach the back.


im thinking of using my yewe shelfe this time got 2 like butt her fucking big premade from growell so i may try all that bisness next get it setup first... how hi above the pots do i put the thing over?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im thinking of using my yewe shelfe this time got 2 like butt her fucking big premade from growell so i may try all that bisness next get it setup first... how hi above the pots do i put the thing over?


Dont no what your talkin about mate what shelfs?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dont no what your talkin about mate what shelfs?


like a stiff white wire mesh screen in a arc shape,,never used it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

I know it probly goes on how good my fan is an what bulb an what not but...

Any 1 on here used a 400w MH with a 5" aircooled hood? was wonderin how close you can get these things to your plants the 600w hps i can get around 10" away, ill do the old check with your hand thing then start higher at 1st see how it goes was just wonderin if any1 had an tips?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> like a stiff white wire mesh screen in a arc shape,,never used it


You get a pic or a link mate, ive never seen um.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You get a pic or a link mate, ive never seen um.


erm il have to remeber wer i put em lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I though it was a 12 weeker?


ive chopped it at 8 weeks n 9 weeks mate (Las's pheno) it depends what high your after , i think its more lemon tasting at 8-9 weeks but at 10+ its more haze tasting (like a pepper type taste)
Chopping early makes it abit more of a head high while leaving it later makes it a full body rushing high ....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

well just checked the plants and there perfect, bud forming well, fairy dust everywhere,maybe not as big and heavy as sum previous grows but all in all not bad. was gonna chop them next week but may just give them an extra week to gain density. ahll check them next sunday and make my decision. i could do with the cash but it would just be a waste to chop them too soon.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> ive chopped it at 8 weeks n 9 weeks mate (Las's pheno) it depends what high your after , i think its more lemon tasting at 8-9 weeks but at 10+ its more haze tasting (like a pepper type taste)
> Chopping early makes it abit more of a head high while leaving it later makes it a full body rushing high ....


Oright roberto, hows the youth mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

....................................................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

dura72 said:


> well just checked the plants and there perfect, bud forming well, fairy dust everywhere,maybe not as big and heavy as sum previous grows but all in all not bad. was gonna chop them next week but may just give them an extra week to gain density. ahll check them next sunday and make my decision. i could do with the cash but it would just be a waste to chop them too soon.


Wait it out mate will be worth it, i nearly chopped the g13 at 9, let it go 10 an it swelled like fuck an turned all purple last week the bag appeal near enough tripled


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 on here used a 400w MH with a 5" aircooled hood? was wonderin how close you can get these things to your plants


Yeah me mate, I'm setting up my tube in the tent as we speak. I'll let you know in a bit when I've finished and it's had time to warm up for an hour or so.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2292007...........................................
> 
> .........


Looks sweet mate, whats the hole size on it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks sweet mate, whats the hole size on it?


thers 2 ther each hole is 2-2.5inch from corner to corner


----------



## dura72 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Wait it out mate will be worth it, i nearly chopped the g13 at 9, let it go 10 an it swelled like fuck an turned all purple last week the bag appeal near enough tripled


yeah i'll probably do that, this is my pre-university grow and i really need the cash to set me up before i start. it'd be dumb as fuck to chop early and lose a big wedge of dosh just for a fast buck.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oright roberto, hows the youth mate?


Alot better man , hopefully if all checks go well we can bring him home tomoz ! 

Sorry i didnt reply to your text mate , i turned the phone on and got loads of texts from work so turned it off again lol 

Ill PM you my personnal number in a sec 
Still aint got your address man  

My mate brought me round a 8th of the starburst haze he grew out and its fucking killer weed , the twat didnt clone the plant though so god knows how long it will take to find that pheno again , its absolutly covered in resin and smells like bubblegum but with the haze peppery taste and knocks you on your arse !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah me mate, I'm setting up my tube in the tent as we speak. I'll let you know in a bit when I've finished and it's had time to warm up for an hour or so.


Nice 1, your in a tube an im a hood mate but should ruffly be the same ill check it anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice 1, your in a tube an im a hood mate but should ruffly be the same ill check it anyway.


i just use a normal shitty refelctor hood fuk its got more bends and bumps thananything ive seen can even roll it into a sausage for putting away purposes @?
but im a lucky cunt i DONT have heat issues.. coz tthats JUST how i roll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice 1, your in a tube an im a hood mate but should ruffly be the same ill check it anyway.




I'll take our las's laptop upstairs and chat from there while I crack on cause I'm getting fuck all done sat here!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Alot better man , hopefully if all checks go well we can bring him home tomoz !
> 
> Sorry i didnt reply to your text mate , i turned the phone on and got loads of texts from work so turned it off again lol
> 
> ...


Buzzin mate thats good to know bet you cant wait to get him home can ya!
ok sound bruva!

fuckin hell always same mate, take it no chance of a reveg? sound fuckin lovely !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2292024View attachment 2292025
> 
> I'll take our las's laptop upstairs and chat from there while I crack on cause I'm getting fuck all done sat here!


never seen a propper job


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> never seen a propper job


Lol. Like I said,getting fuck all done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol. Like I said,getting fuck all done.


tell me about it,,my grow rooms stil got the cat bed and litter tray for cat it from having kitten LOL big hioles in ceiling for extractor lol should get a inlet extractor really


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tell me about it,,my grow rooms stil got the cat bed and litter tray for cat it from having kitten LOL big hioles in ceiling for extractor lol should get a inlet extractor really


I've got a brand new 4" inline duct fan I'll sell you for £30. I got it off ebay for the dickhead before he trashed my plants, I only put the plug on it last night.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuck me don't these carbon scrubber pre-filters get proper baggy after they've been through the washing machine!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Buzzin mate thats good to know bet you cant wait to get him home can ya!
> ok sound bruva!
> 
> fuckin hell always same mate, take it no chance of a reveg? sound fuckin lovely !


cant wait mate , this weeks been a constant nightmare with worrying n shit ... hopefully be all over tomoz !

No chance of a reveg , the nob chopped about 3 week ago and left it to dry , i didnt even know he had grew it , he normally only does 10 clones from his WW mother or his PPP mother but ages ago i gave him some of the seeds and yesterday he turned up with a 8th n said he had thrown 1 of these seeds into his grow room awhile back and forgot to tell me , he only did the 1 ontop of his other clones but pulled 2.5 oz off it with only a 3 week veg from seed so not too bad.

tis a shame cus a hour or so before he came round i threw my next batch of seeds into water , but in a months time ill be popping some starbursts


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

Is he breathin on his own now bro? will you need to do anythin to him when home like medicate him kinda thing or owt?

What ya chucked in mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is he breathin on his own now bro? will you need to do anythin to him when home like medicate him kinda thing or owt?
> 
> What ya chucked in mate?


yeah hes breathing on his own now mate , they think he was born with pneumonia!! we shouldnt need to medicate him at home if all goes well tonight , as long as he can hold his own temp tonight then all is good ..... 

Ive just thrown in some Firestarter and some Vanilla Kush , cant wait to see the firestarter grow out it looks like some top shelf dank !!
check out the frost on these mofos ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> cant wait to see the firestarter grow out it looks like some top shelf dank !!


always does until u actually grow it yersen lol then it ends up like every other fucking strain hahaha,,,for me anyways the strongest i did was menna be cali mist eneded up been jack small and dence as fuk!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> always does until u actually grow it yersen lol then it ends up like every other fucking strain hahaha,,,for me anyways the strongest i did was menna be cali mist eneded up been jack small and dence as fuk!


yeah but i trust the breeders i buy off and read up on test grows n shit lol ...  
You bought that green crack yet man lol .... if you wanna laugh go to the seed shop that sells the green crack and look up a breeder called TCVG , look at his "mix of '09 shit" its all the strains he made in 2009 , the names he gave them crack me up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Ive just thrown in some Firestarter and some Vanilla Kush , cant wait to see the firestarter grow out it looks like some top shelf dank !!
> check out the frost on these mofos ...
> 
> View attachment 2292167View attachment 2292169View attachment 2292170


Those first two look bang tidy.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Those first two look bang tidy.


whats up with the 3rd one  lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> whats up with the 3rd one  lmao


She's fit eye,but her sisters are banging!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

you ever heard of strawberry frost yorkie ? thats high up on my list of beans to do next aswell ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

No mate,'strawberry cough' I have. Any relation?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate,'strawberry cough' I have. Any relation?


i have some strawberry cough aswell  yes mate its in the lineup ... strawberry frost is (strawberry cough X Deep chunk) X Spacequeen , its bred by Maddfarmer , hes been a underground breeder for quite awhile but has recently gone commercial , his strains are not for the faint hearted , he does some of the best crosses ive seen and all test grows on his gear ive researched have come out great ... heres some pics of the strawberry frost ..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah but i trust the breeders i buy off and read up on test grows n shit lol ...
> You bought that green crack yet man lol .... if you wanna laugh go to the seed shop that sells the green crack and look up a breeder called TCVG , look at his "mix of '09 shit" its all the strains he made in 2009 , the names he gave them crack me up


ordering cupple of fems tomoz i think,... il get some rooting hormone to so il get the cutting art down fuk how hard can it be snip,scrape,dunc, put in medium job done lol
so yeh il put sum cutiings out if anyone wants any

yorkie wat happened with that blue spec bulb for me box? only got a 45 watter in ther atm need summore still wanna swap this 250 hps for em or u suing em now?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie wat happened with that blue spec bulb for me box? only got a 45 watter in ther atm need summore still wanna swap this 250 hps for em or u suing em now?


Yeah sorry mate one is for clones and one is for mothers,you can get em off ebay for £5.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah sorry mate one is for clones and one is for mothers,you can get em off ebay for £5.


yeh i know but wert yours like a 120 wat or summet? if the 250 was more practile id use that for smaller shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah hes breathing on his own now mate , they think he was born with pneumonia!! we shouldnt need to medicate him at home if all goes well tonight , as long as he can hold his own temp tonight then all is good .....
> 
> Ive just thrown in some Firestarter and some Vanilla Kush , cant wait to see the firestarter grow out it looks like some top shelf dank !!
> check out the frost on these mofos ...
> ...


Thats good then mate fingers crossed hes home tomoz then 

Looks like some frosty shit mate is this the start of your perpetual then? how did the dwc you was buildin go, you usin it now?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i know but wert yours like a 120 wat or summet? if the 250 was more practile id use that for smaller shit


Oh that one. It's an 8U 250w CFL with half the tubes not working making it a 125w, I use that for seedlings and early veg before they go Under the 400w MH.

I'm not getting a new one until this crops done,when I do you can have it mate but it won't fit in your box it's huge!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll get back to you tomoz about the tube Pukka, I've nearly done but pizza will be here soon so it'll be late when I know'


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i have some strawberry cough aswell  yes mate its in the lineup ... strawberry frost is (strawberry cough X Deep chunk) X Spacequeen , its bred by Maddfarmer , hes been a underground breeder for quite awhile but has recently gone commercial , his strains are not for the faint hearted , he does some of the best crosses ive seen and all test grows on his gear ive researched have come out great ... heres some pics of the strawberry frost ..
> 
> View attachment 2292233View attachment 2292234


glad your little ones on the mend mate. those look awesome, i would have loved to have fan leaves covered like that to make hash out of


----------



## Geozander (Aug 12, 2012)

How the devil is everyone? So many new people since last time i was on. Its good to be back! Woo hoo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 12, 2012)

We haven't met but hello mate.


----------



## Geozander (Aug 12, 2012)

Alright dude? I kinda been awol for a while, but time to get back on it methinks.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol! Pukka mate it's the internet, I don't fall out with anybody (the exception being Unlucky) and like I said the reason you think stuff like here "we go yorky bein a know it all cock again" is because I won't argue unless I'm 100% right and know I am. I far from know it all but if I do say something you can bet your left gonad that I've done the research and I am right,otherwise what's the point?
> 
> When me and mates discuss random irrelevant facts and one lad say's "Oh yeah,where did you get that then?" and the other lad say's "Stephen Fry,QI",the first lad doesn't say "fuck that know it all cock Stephen Fry" he say's "Ahh well I didn't know that, I can take it as gospel without having to find out myself because we know Stephen Fry get's his facts right before he opens his mouth".



ha ha dirty stany cock.................. more of a fucking knobhead


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha dirty stany cock.................. more of a fucking knobhead


dont argue with him unlucky. stephen fry taught him everything he knows and he might get scientific on your arse lmao


----------



## Wordz (Aug 13, 2012)

*HAY YA'LL GOT ANY LuV 4 DA C-C-C-CLOWNZ oVA DER IN DA ENGLANDZZ???*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Geozander said:


> How the devil is everyone? So many new people since last time i was on. Its good to be back! Woo hoo


and u are? lmao mooonin!

WOOHHOOOO i think i truned the corner of this detox chat!!!! oke up today yes in pain BUT no rattling WHHOOOOHOOOOO,,, sayin that im prolly having a good half hour haha ffs i hate this shit now wers my weetabix


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *HAY YA'LL GOT ANY LuV 4 DA C-C-C-CLOWNZ oVA DER IN DA ENGLANDZZ???*


yo bludclot we'z dunna talk nigro here padner! if uz wanna talk like a nigger then hop over to the zimbabwe thread


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2012)

Triple C? Crestside Country Club.....mmmmn.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Triple C? Crestside Country Club.....mmmmn.


Cornish cricket club? Lol


----------



## pooncyooshovnick (Aug 13, 2012)

daaaaady....is that you??


----------



## Wordz (Aug 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZNRWFX02MjQ]http://youtu.be/ZNRWFX02MjQ[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2012)

LAMO such a good reaction


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

haha nice vid man lmao fucking jerry!!! awsme


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

well yesterday was twisted pissed off sunday day so i guess this is spastic monday.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2012)

Half a pint of gin and half a pint of tonic water, the perfect accompaniment to a monday afternoon bath


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Half a pint of gin and half a pint of tonic water, the perfect accompaniment to a monday afternoon bath


and 2 sixteen year old school girls, one at the front and one at the back, liberally doused in aforementioned G&T


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> and 2 sixteen year old school girls, one at the front and one at the back, liberally doused in aforementioned G&T



you make me fucking laugh sometimes ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2012)

someone mention my name ? 

[video=youtube_share;8Z4bTOxYYGY]http://youtu.be/8Z4bTOxYYGY[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *HAY YA'LL GOT ANY LuV 4 DA C-C-C-CLOWNZ oVA DER IN DA ENGLANDZZ???*



What?????????????


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> What?????????????



lol, shocking isn't it?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, shocking isn't it?



Why people can't spoke proper england like i do's?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Half a pint of gin and half a pint of tonic water, the perfect accompaniment to a monday afternoon bath


no comment

well seems im throwing me cousin out,,came outa jail,,smoked allme weed all me fags months worth of shoppingone in 10 days and now fucked off!! NOT HAVVIN IT! fuk man i cant catch a break Y do people take yer kindness for a weakness?? fucking pisses me off

LIKE MOTHS TO A FLAME THEY JUST KEEP CUMMIN!!! lmao ONLY in america yeh!?

[video=youtube;yFZc2CuCor4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFZc2CuCor4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

Liam Gallagher, Russell brand, George Michael, Kate Moss, Naomi Campbell..

Christ, it's a good job they didn't do drug tests for the closing ceremony.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

Belarusian shot put gold medallist Nadzeya Ostapchuk has tested positive for a banned substance.

Testicles.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

London looked great tonight for the closing ceremony. All the flames and smoke...

...just like last year.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no comment
> 
> well seems im throwing me cousin out,,came outa jail,,smoked allme weed all me fags months worth of shoppingone in 10 days and now fucked off!! NOT HAVVIN IT! fuk man i cant catch a break Y do people take yer kindness for a weakness?? fucking pisses me off
> 
> ...


Your always gettin fucked someway ic3, gotta put the foot down m8, no more kindness, nxt time ur thinkin bout an act of kindness then tthink about what happen the last time then tell tthem to go fuck!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no comment
> 
> well seems im throwing me cousin out,,came outa jail,,smoked allme weed all me fags months worth of shoppingone in 10 days and now fucked off!! NOT HAVVIN IT! fuk man i cant catch a break Y do people take yer kindness for a weakness?? fucking pisses me off
> 
> ...



Same problem with my mate, came out then started to think i was a walking fucking wallet, i invested money so we could make a few bob in the end i was lucky to get my money back and the cunt still owes me £150 i won't give him fuck all now. I don't mind helping out if 1 of the boys is down on his luck BUT don't take the piss!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Your always gettin fucked someway ic3, gotta put the foot down m8, no more kindness, nxt time ur thinkin bout an act of kindness then tthink about what happen the last time then tell tthem to go fuck!


i know mate im just too soft,,, i put up with shit SOOOO long then explode,,tends to be on the closest person to me at the time,,, lol

no shit empited me cupboard with his jail appetite smoke ALL me weed ALL me smokes AND owes me 3 weeks rent to boot! £100 i know im a sfty haha i think all the yrs on the nasty bak wen has fucked me up... en i was a teenager id anhilate any cunt as soon as luck at me,same in jail fuk i had sum NAUGHTY charges while in ther now im a glutte for punishment, i think ive taken the its nice to be nice to the extreme lol

this is exaktly why i dont bother with anyone IRL coz they just fuk u over at the slightest chance


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Same problem with my mate, came out then started to think i was a walking fucking wallet, i invested money so we could make a few bob in the end i was lucky to get my money back and the cunt still owes me £150 i won't give him fuck all now. I don't mind helping out if 1 of the boys is down on his luck BUT don't take the piss!


i know mate and this time he has,,, as much as he takes the pressure of with the wee one its not worth it... fuk the food and weed moreso for the weeone asking for him allthe time it ant fair and im NOT putting up with it.,, i know the script hel turn bak up after a few days with sum lame i got arested story but he wont have an documents!!hmmhmm like before he went id let him get away with it but fuk me hes 38 if he cant sort his shit out now then he never will i guess. il feel a cunt kicking him to the kerb but im not havin this got no bud or money or fucking anything im SOOOO not impressed,,, no all bar selling shit from the house,,WHICH I NEVER DO, il just have to ride it out till end of the week,, fucked if im gunna be like the twats io laugh at walking into cash converters with the plasma u know LOL

ALSO

he came out telling me his padmates a grower blah blah,, my thought is if he told me this what did he tell the lad about me? he says nothing but hmmmm dunno im just too parra but i guess thats better than walking down street gettinga random pull with 3 oz in me bag innit? haha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Your always gettin fucked someway ic3, gotta put the foot down m8!



Don't think the doctors would like that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't think the doctors would like that


while im gunna say FUKKK UUUUU

on the other hand LOL


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

I phoned the NHS line today and said, "I'm having a real problem getting an erection."

"Well we're here to help you as much as we can sir," the woman replied.

"Great!" I burst out. "What colour panties are you wearing?"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

durex_licker said:


> I phoned the NHS line today and said, "I'm having a real problem getting an erection."
> 
> "Well we're here to help you as much as we can sir," the woman replied.
> 
> "Great!" I burst out. "What colour panties are you wearing?"


the trik is durex to change the font of waht u copy and paste then we DONT know its from facebook


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2012)

I am not a loser, i don't use facebook enough to recognize its font


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the trik is durex to change the font of waht u copy and paste then we DONT know its from facebook


 it wasnt fuckwit it was sickapedia.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2012)

Any of you computer geeky people out there considering using windows 8, really don't bother with it, utter load of shite. Figured it would be having read it but having now used it, yup, utter load of bollocks. Where's that windows 7 dvd hmm


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2012)

fucking el ic3 whatcha fink dura has all these jokes in his head just waiting to be typed out n posted lol

of course they are copied n paste n its long been known they are from sickapedia ya donut....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el ic3 whatcha fink dura has all these jokes in his head just waiting to be typed out n posted lol
> 
> of course they are copied n paste n its long been known they are from sickapedia ya donut....


im a witty guy at times but i cant quite rattle new jokes out ma head every day, lol.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

IC3 be carefull fat Dave is watching you!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2012)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 2293300
> 
> IC3 be carefull fat Dave is watching you!


il av you no some of us claim for legit reasons like the drug induced pyschosis this high grade i grow gives me lmao


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the trik is durex to change the font of waht u copy and paste then we DONT know its from facebook


funny thing is it never used to change fonts whether it was facebook or sickapedia, just started a month or 2 ago. though id mibbe changed a setting on my pc by mistake.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 13, 2012)

ALERTS IN 2012 EUROPE : BY JOHN CLEESE

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent events in Syria and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross."

The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.

The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get The Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country's military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbor" and "Lose."

Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels .

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be alright, Mate." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the last final escalation level.

John Cleese - British writer, actor and tall person

A final thought -" Greece is collapsing, the Iranians
are getting aggressive, and Rome is in disarray.
Welcome back to 430 BC."


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

fuk me 1 sarcy coemmnt and yer all over me (sambos a lil paybak tho id say )

and il have u kkow im LEGITITMATALIYALY diabled  so i mite eneter tha spazza games,, u think thers a tosser comptetion? i do reckon i can win that!

anyways u lot gtf i live happily on my 1200 per month no get to fucking job club!!HAHAHA spoon lickers


----------



## dura72 (Aug 13, 2012)

that made me laugh mate!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> il av you no some of us claim for legit reasons like the drug induced pyschosis this high grade i grow gives me lmao



Are you competing in the 100m drool then Sambo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el ic3 whatcha fink dura has all these jokes in his head just waiting to be typed out n posted lol
> 
> of course they are copied n paste n its long been known they are from sickapedia ya donut....


and since most scots are full of shit YES i thought he would have em in his head unless of course all yas all can do is pickon a helpless gimp  thats spazzaism u know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2012)

you're the last man posting, you're the thread killer. You and your bloody negativity 

I'm sat drinking a good vintage chardonnay (living at home, parents at the holliday cottage, wine cellar = mine!) and watching Wooster and Jeeves. My plan is to become Anatole  Kuroi wants me to move close to London, i just broke the news that i might be heading in slightly the other directoin, well, Switzerland


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> you're the last man posting, you're the thread killer. You and your bloody negativity
> 
> I'm sat drinking a good vintage chardonnay (living at home, parents at the holliday cottage, wine cellar = mine!) and watching Wooster and Jeeves. My plan is to become Anatole  Kuroi wants me to move close to London, i just broke the news that i might be heading in slightly the other directoin, well, Switzerland


u akin plans for ya jauntz again TT? last time wer was it? u ended up moving house rather than emigrate LOL ul end up next door to me this time u watch!!

looks like il have 1 airpot left gunna google for a really hi cbd strain thats the painkiller rite or is ther a way while growing to alter this is sum way with diffrent methods weras to lesser thc production and raise cbd levels? this is way above my head


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 14, 2012)

ic3 as much research and experiments that have been done on weed alot of it is still not fully understood. as in the cannanoids or cannaboids or something ,cant quite remember the names for things half ythe time.
But these develope late in flowering and alot plant or ganja boffs feel this has alot to do with taste and odour etc etc but not 100 per cent. so in short theres still alot unknown on weed and the effects.
But more on ya subject , i thought the pain killing effects was more the thc side of the plant. i thought the cbd was the more parania and alot more pyschologicial effects and also counter affected the thc effects(pAIN KILLING,COUCH LOCKED,HUNGER,DRIBBLING,RED EYED).
BUT IM WRONG ALOT SO WOODNT TAKE AS WRITTEN IN STONED GOSPEL TRUTH HAHA
morning ukers


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2012)

morning mdb

i aint even gonna comment on cbd,thc n all that malarky fair too early for intelligent talk like that lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Where's yorkie at? He could explain it and go all scientific on ur asses lol!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> ic3 as much research and experiments that have been done on weed alot of it is still not fully understood. as in the cannanoids or cannaboids or something ,cant quite remember the names for things half ythe time.
> But these develope late in flowering and alot plant or ganja boffs feel this has alot to do with taste and odour etc etc but not 100 per cent. so in short theres still alot unknown on weed and the effects.
> But more on ya subject , i thought the pain killing effects was more the thc side of the plant. i thought the cbd was the more parania and alot more pyschologicial effects and also counter affected the thc effects(pAIN KILLING,COUCH LOCKED,HUNGER,DRIBBLING,RED EYED).
> BUT IM WRONG ALOT SO WOODNT TAKE AS WRITTEN IN STONED GOSPEL TRUTH HAHA
> morning ukers


i watched that american weed and it said something about cbd's being anti psychotic. they where breading hemp with nearly no thc and all cbd


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u akin plans for ya jauntz again TT? last time wer was it? u ended up moving house rather than emigrate LOL ul end up next door to me this time u watch!!
> 
> looks like il have 1 airpot left gunna google for a really hi cbd strain thats the painkiller rite or is ther a way while growing to alter this is sum way with diffrent methods weras to lesser thc production and raise cbd levels? this is way above my head


Haha, yup, my canada plans got scuppered by the bastard border control gentlemen. At present i'm contemplating the notion of becoming a rich families personal chef in a private chalet  But indeed, anything could happen.


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i watched that american weed and it said something about cbd's being anti psychotic. they where breading hemp with nearly no thc and all cbd


thats for people that want to apply it to the outside of their body infused with like olive oil, strains that are equal parts thc and cbd you wouldnt feel much smoking it but if you got an inflamation on your knee or something it would help if you rubbed it on that

you can buy them off attitude, howard marks, shantibaba and i think the breeder from resin seeds run the company 'cbd crew'


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Where's yorkie at? He could explain it and go all scientific on ur asses lol!!


I thought we'd agreed to leave that at the door the other day?



IC3M4L3 said:


> gunna google for a really hi cbd strain thats the painkiller rite or is ther a way while growing to alter this is sum way with diffrent methods weras to lesser thc production and raise cbd levels? this is way above my head


Scott Blakey aka 'Shantibaba' has just released some reworked versions of his strains with which he has managed to achieve a 1:1 THC/CBD ratio through selective breeding with some Spanish guys called 'The CBD Crew',he won't say yet how he has managed to raise the CBD profile because he doesn't want people to be able to copy the strains right off the bat.
An educated guess and a logical insight into breeding leads me to believe he has probably added Ruderalis to bring up the CBD content and then selectively bred out the auto flowering trait whilst maintaining the 1:1 ratio,this would be by far the quickest and simplest way to achieve it.

Check them out.

CBD Crew website.
http://cbdcrew.org/

Techie shit about CBD.
http://cbdcrew.org/what-is-cbd/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> i just broke the news that i might be heading in slightly the other directoin, well, Switzerland


I would if I could mate,see if you can get a job with 'Shanti'! lol.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2012)

what a fuckin day im having so far, just found out the student loans company arent giving me any cash until ive paid off an old loan, about 815 quid, and because its a default they demand full payment up front in a oner. then had massive argument with my bird coz i blew a load of cash last week and its her birthday this week, same old story i was counting my chickens before they hatched. tried EVERYTHING with the student loans and was on the fone for 2 solid hours. so basically if mummy doesnt give me a loan im fucked until such time as i can pay off the debt, probably another year in the wilderness and thats only if the uni defers my my entry for another year, it may mean ive gotta go back and do the access course again if they dont. oh christ i wanna get drunk but that REALLY wont help me out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought we'd agreed to leave that at the door the other day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh i was looking ther at the ciritcal mass 

is it bad that i TOTALLY forgot its by 31st today? the child came running with a card and i was like whos this for then hahaha


y moove TT i have a perfectcly good housekeeping job u can have £3 a hr


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was looking ther at the ciritcal mass
> 
> is it bad that i TOTALLY forgot its by 31st today? the child came running with a card and i was like whos this for then hahaha
> 
> ...


lol, happy birthday 

And i think i'll pass, starting wage for being a personal chef using the courses contacts is around £600 a week  With no outgoing expenses such as rent or utility bills


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> lol, happy birthday
> 
> And i think i'll pass, starting wage for being a personal chef using the courses contacts is around £600 a week  With no outgoing expenses such as rent or utility bills


personall notingil just eat wen u doo  can tend to me garden too!! honest i wont keep u locked up in the grow room  honest

u just get tehe added bounss of spending time with sucvha fine specimen as me bruv! thats worth more than money


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2012)

oh thank the gods ma mother is gonny bail me out(again), heavy lecture about responsibilities etc (well deserved of course)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> oh thank the gods ma mother is gonny bail me out(again), heavy lecture about responsibilities etc (well deserved of course)


must be LOVELY to have family to bail u out  ask if i can hava a lend too while shes ina giving mood m8  haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> thats for people that want to apply it to the outside of their body infused with like olive oil, strains that are equal parts thc and cbd you wouldnt feel much smoking it but if you got an inflamation on your knee or something it would help if you rubbed it on that
> 
> you can buy them off attitude, howard marks, shantibaba and i think the breeder from resin seeds run the company 'cbd crew'


i wasnt sure of the product they where making it for. i was probably too stoned lol. i just took a bit in about the cbd's being better for you medically than thc


tip top toker said:


> lol, happy birthday
> 
> And i think i'll pass, starting wage for being a personal chef using the courses contacts is around £600 a week  With no outgoing expenses such as rent or utility bills


think of the lights you could run without having to pay electric 

happy birthday ic3 have a good 1 mate


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> must be LOVELY to have family to bail u out  ask if i can hava a lend too while shes ina giving mood m8  haha


she always helps me, she doesn't smoke or drink and just works all the time....as a result i get heavy lectures at times about my lifestyle, especially when i ask to be bailed out but ive not been too bad since i started growing and punting, although ive retired from the latter as of last week. i had all my hopes pinned on goin to uni, i know its not a garauntee of future employment but right now theres no work out there and it would at least gimme a shot at a half decent future ina few years when the economy picks back up. i was fucking cracking up this morning, deeply unpleasant when your hopes get smashed....thing is the fucking Student loan company could have came to a deal with me or at the very least when they got my application sent me a letter explaining why they couldnt give me a loan. Cunts.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought we'd agreed to leave that at the door the other day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chill yorkie lad! I agreed to nothin the other day, never even voiced my opinion. Ffs i was havin a laugh, hence the "lol"


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i wasnt sure of the product they where making it for. i was probably too stoned lol. i just took a bit in about the cbd's being better for you medically than thc


hate that word 'medically' whole system is a joke over run with fuckwits that have ruined any chance of another country following the same route. cant sleep? cant eat? stressed? heres your lifetime of marijuana card


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> hate that word 'medically' whole system is a joke over run with fuckwits that have ruined any chance of another country following the same route. cant sleep? cant eat? stressed? heres your lifetime of marijuana card


lol im a tad worse than cant sleep or a bit stressed!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> hate that word 'medically' whole system is a joke over run with fuckwits that have ruined any chance of another country following the same route. cant sleep? cant eat? stressed? heres your lifetime of marijuana card



I have no issue with the notion of cannabis being used medically or for medical uses, because that is simply being accurate, cannabis has some great medical properties. I do have a big problem with american medical cannabis though. However they are two different things and should not be lumped together. 

What i really really hate though is all these people running around saying they need to medicate, or need to go grab their medicine. If i have a headache i do not say i need to medicate or that i need my medicine, no, i say i need an aspirin. When one thinks of medicine or medication one thinks of insulin, heart medication, in short medicines that are used to combat very serious and present issues or dangers, not relieve a headache or help you get to sleep a little better. MMJ users lives are not about to suddenly end should they not be able to take it, they will simply be in a bit of discomfort. They need to stop being such pretentious pricks. They do nothing but look like daft cunts and tar any positive stance you've been able to create regarding cannabis. They have as you say, managed to take what is in reality a golden egg and turn medical cannabis use into a joke. And the bellends don't give two damns about anyone else because hey, they have their card so why the fuck should they care any more.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> morning mdb
> 
> i aint even gonna comment on cbd,thc n all that malarky fair too early for intelligent talk like that lol


how do chap? im good man had a day off kids n mrs and gotta say fucking loved it man. stoned out my little mind on homegrown,watched aload shite dvds n eaten like a real fat bastard.stress free day.
hows things with u?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have no issue with the notion of cannabis being used medically or for medical uses, because that is simply being accurate, cannabis has some great medical properties. I do have a big problem with american medical cannabis though. However they are two different things and should not be lumped together.
> 
> What i really really hate though is all these people running around saying they need to medicate, or need to go grab their medicine. If i have a headache i do not say i need to medicate or that i need my medicine, no, i say i need an aspirin. When one thinks of medicine or medication one thinks of insulin, heart medication, in short medicines that are used to combat very serious and present issues or dangers, not relieve a headache or help you get to sleep a little better. MMJ users lives are not about to suddenly end should they not be able to take it, they will simply be in a bit of discomfort. They need to stop being such pretentious pricks. They do nothing but look like daft cunts and tar any positive stance you've been able to create regarding cannabis. They have as you say, managed to take what is in reality a golden egg and turn medical cannabis use into a joke. And the bellends don't give two damns about anyone else because hey, they have their card so why the fuck should they care any more.


I completely agree with you there mate,'smoking cannabis for medicinal purposes' is a bit of a contradiction.

Whilst vaping cannabis helps to keep my 'type 2 brittle asthma' (life threatening attacks) in check and may help towards pain relief (through being stoned to the point of not giving a shit),it isn't a proper medicine until it's been made into 'Decarboxylated Oil' (Rick Simpson).

Smoking it OR eating it doesn't cure fucking cancer now does it,decarboxylated oil does. But then you don't get high! The medical cannabis industry is as disingenuous as the oncology industry,they're just lying there arses off to either line their own pockets or have an excuse to smoke weed without getting nicked!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was looking ther at the ciritcal mass
> 
> is it bad that i TOTALLY forgot its by 31st today?


I'd go with the Rhino,it's always had a good cannabinoid profile for medicine and Critical Mass is just reworked Big Bud.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have no issue with the notion of cannabis being used medically or for medical uses, because that is simply being accurate, cannabis has some great medical properties. I do have a big problem with american medical cannabis though. However they are two different things and should not be lumped together.
> 
> What i really really hate though is all these people running around saying they need to medicate, or need to go grab their medicine. If i have a headache i do not say i need to medicate or that i need my medicine, no, i say i need an aspirin. When one thinks of medicine or medication one thinks of insulin, heart medication, in short medicines that are used to combat very serious and present issues or dangers, not relieve a headache or help you get to sleep a little better. MMJ users lives are not about to suddenly end should they not be able to take it, they will simply be in a bit of discomfort. They need to stop being such pretentious pricks. They do nothing but look like daft cunts and tar any positive stance you've been able to create regarding cannabis. They have as you say, managed to take what is in reality a golden egg and turn medical cannabis use into a joke. And the bellends don't give two damns about anyone else because hey, they have their card so why the fuck should they care any more.


i totally agree with that mate. there where a few people who seamed to need it like diabetic and cancer patients. there where a load of youngsters with the "i crashed my car and my neck hurts" type. i think its a bit mad that they give out pain killers made from opioids but not cannabis


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

How do lads hope all's ok.

@IC3 I find most heavy indica's good for pain mate, hybrids work well aswell imo, I find sativia's work for pain aswell but they don't seem to have the staying power that the hybrids and solid indica's have.
no research done mate other than 10yrs of suffering and smoking, one thing that I have noticed though is that a regular change up in strains will help to no end aswell, I find the more you smoke of one strain the less effective it will become over time no matter how strong the strain mixing it up will sustain it's effectiveness over a much longer period.


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have no issue with the notion of cannabis being used medically or for medical uses, because that is simply being accurate, cannabis has some great medical properties. I do have a big problem with american medical cannabis though. However they are two different things and should not be lumped together.
> 
> What i really really hate though is all these people running around saying they need to medicate, or need to go grab their medicine. If i have a headache i do not say i need to medicate or that i need my medicine, no, i say i need an aspirin. When one thinks of medicine or medication one thinks of insulin, heart medication, in short medicines that are used to combat very serious and present issues or dangers, not relieve a headache or help you get to sleep a little better. MMJ users lives are not about to suddenly end should they not be able to take it, they will simply be in a bit of discomfort. They need to stop being such pretentious pricks. They do nothing but look like daft cunts and tar any positive stance you've been able to create regarding cannabis. They have as you say, managed to take what is in reality a golden egg and turn medical cannabis use into a joke. And the bellends don't give two damns about anyone else because hey, they have their card so why the fuck should they care any more.


theirs plenty of benefits for people with debilitating life long problems, i get plenty of benefits for my ass burgers but its not the end of the world without it, but the yankie doodles that claim for insomnia or weak stories like that then go on a documentary a week later saying 'but shhh thats just my cover story' like fuck sake atleast stick to your bloody story


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> How do lads hope all's ok.
> 
> @IC3 I find most heavy indica's good for pain mate, hybrids work well aswell imo, I find sativia's work for pain aswell but they don't seem to have the staying power that the hybrids and solid indica's have.
> no research done mate other than 10yrs of suffering and smoking, one thing that I have noticed though is that a regular change up in strains will help to no end aswell, I find the more you smoke of one strain the less effective it will become over time no matter how strong the strain mixing it up will sustain it's effectiveness over a much longer period.


yeh the EXO i got of sambo a bit bak took ALL my pain away was fucking ace but as i got to the end of the oz it started waring off


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Exo gives an awesome high but i find you do quickly build a tolerance to it and jsut start smoking it like ciggies.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the EXO i got of sambo a bit bak took ALL my pain away was fucking ace but as i got to the end of the oz it started waring off


Fucking sucks don't it mate, I've had a good few smokes that seem to work really well for a short period of time and then you have to smoke yourself silly to get the same effects you did just a few days before.
If I were you mate I'd pick up a large yielding strain like the critical mass you were looking at to mix up with the clone only's, the critical mass is supposed to be a nice smoke aswell as having some potency to it at the very least I think it would be a good day time smoke to break up the strength of the exo/physco etc and help with the longevity mixing up the strains.
what you thinking of strain wise mate other than the critical mass?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Fucking sucks don't it mate, I've had a good few smokes that seem to work really well for a short period of time and then you have to smoke yourself silly to get the same effects you did just a few days before.
> If I were you mate I'd pick up a large yielding strain like the critical mass you were looking at to mix up with the clone only's, the critical mass is supposed to be a nice smoke aswell as having some potency to it at the very least I think it would be a good day time smoke to break up the strength of the exo/physco etc and help with the longevity mixing up the strains.
> what you thinking of strain wise mate other than the critical mass?


so my next grow is

4x EXO
1x Physco
2x green crack
1x critical mass 

5X CLONES ONLYS and 3x fem seeds il order tomorrow night


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so my next grow is
> 
> 4x EXO
> 1x Physco
> ...


sounds like a good mix up mate the clones your growing are strong as fuck so even if the seed strains dont have the same potency you'll b golden for a day time smoke and then add the clones to put u down at the end of the nite. Its usually the way i try to go if i have multiple strains, keep the weaker for the days and then the likes of the psyco/exo for bed time. I think the best thing u can do is just hunt around til u find what suits u mate, different horses for different courses mate n all that business.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

also mate was gonna ask how many plants are you aiming to end up with? I'm only asking because if you want 8 you might want to add some extra seeds to the order, ordering single seeds seems like a hell of a gamble just incase one of them turns out to be a runt or mutant etc I generally like to germ more than I need to be on the safe side and would rather throw a few away and just keep the best rather than not have enough, just thinking out loud mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Time for a joint then I'm gonna have a look for some isopropyl (sp?) anyone have any ideas on the best place to look? ordering isn't a problem I'm not on a deadline, cheers for any insight guys I'm not even sure how to spell what it's called never mind finding a reliable supplier lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Use ebay. Best prices i found and can be bought in almost any quantity. I bought 20L of it for about £15.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Time for a joint then I'm gonna have a look for some isopropyl (sp?) anyone have any ideas on the best place to look? ordering isn't a problem I'm not on a deadline, cheers for any insight guys I'm not even sure how to spell what it's called never mind finding a reliable supplier lol



Five fingered discount from work, how much you need?

@ IC3 happy birthday have a good 1


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

i just ordered 5L of iso off ebay for £18 odd. i got a few filters and sieves too. i got about 5oz of smalle bud and tiny leaves and an other 5 oz of bigger leaves that have an ok amount on them


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

cheers lads was just talking to sambo and he gave me a link, the misses just come back in before coming back on here and ordered me some (thanks for the offer 3eyes appreciated mate!!!) just got a litre for now as I haven't got much to run about an oz of fluff and a couple of plants worth of scrap, just want a practice run as I've never done it before, sure I saw someone on here mentioning tights over a sieve for straining so gonna go that way and see what happens. 

happy birthday IC3


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers lads was just talking to sambo and he gave me a link, the misses just come back in before coming back on here and ordered me some (thanks for the offer 3eyes appreciated mate!!!) just got a litre for now as I haven't got much to run about an oz of fluff and a couple of plants worth of scrap, just want a practice run as I've never done it before, sure I saw someone on here mentioning tights over a sieve for straining so gonna go that way and see what happens.
> 
> happy birthday IC3



Cheap tights from asda over a bowl does the job well


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Five fingered discount from work, how much you need?
> 
> @ IC3 happy birthday have a good 1



We will need to talk soon mate, the clones I took before I lost all of them due to some unforseen circumstances on my part (cooked them and then froze them lol) and I've put the plants back in to reveg after chopping them early. 
they've started to veg now mate and will be ready for cuttings in the next 2weeks max managed to keep the three of them livers/exo/physco so the fairy will be taking off soon.
the next batch of cuttings I'll be guarding with my life, no taking my eye off the ball this time, last time was costly enough to learn my lesson lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Making hash or oil with iso is piss easy. The only thing i can say to make sure not to do, and it's quite a vital one, do not scoop the sludge together in any form until the iso has completely evaporated. Don't do it. You'll get your hash/oil but it'll have iso mixed in with it. I personally didn't like smoking stuff that stank of iso so i gave it all to robbie or someone who wasn't fazed by that notion.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> also mate was gonna ask how many plants are you aiming to end up with? I'm only asking because if you want 8 you might want to add some extra seeds to the order, ordering single seeds seems like a hell of a gamble just incase one of them turns out to be a runt or mutant etc I generally like to germ more than I need to be on the safe side and would rather throw a few away and just keep the best rather than not have enough, just thinking out loud mate.


yeh hmm,,ive had a read and ther real good writups ,,,, if they grow they grow if not fuk its only a fiver a bean anyways



W Dragon said:


> We will need to talk soon mate, the clones I took before I lost all of them due to some unforseen circumstances on my part (cooked them and then froze them lol) and I've put the plants back in to reveg after chopping them early.
> they've started to veg now mate and will be ready for cuttings in the next 2weeks max managed to keep the three of them livers/exo/physco so the fairy will be taking off soon.
> the next batch of cuttings I'll be guarding with my life, no taking my eye off the ball this time, last time was costly enough to learn my lesson lol.


lesson haha

fukin birthday at the doctors uther than the detox wich im starting to cum out the other end i now got a nasty chest infection  fuking great stuff


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

Timing is excellent i'm just about to move to my new yard so will be starting fresh, i had problems with the last cuts i took around the same time took an age to root


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Cheap tights from asda over a bowl does the job well


cheers mate I'll remember that will prob be easier than putting them over the sieve lol
How long do you shake yours for mate? I was thinking 15-20 seconds a batch and then just repeating til I ran out of trim.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Making hash or oil with iso is piss easy. The only thing i can say to make sure not to do, and it's quite a vital one, do not scoop the sludge together in any form until the iso has completely evaporated. Don't do it. You'll get your hash/oil but it'll have iso mixed in with it. I personally didn't like smoking stuff that stank of iso so i gave it all to robbie or someone who wasn't fazed by that notion.


cheers mate I wouldn't have known that and probably would have tried chopping it as it dried thinking it would help the iso evaporate.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

I shake for 30 seconds at a minimum and upto 50 seconds depending on how concerned i am about quality.

Once it's dried, it'll just be a rock hard powder covering the bottom of the dish, i use a flat based dish and then just scrape it all up with a razor, it'll resemble hash dust, even the heat from your hand though will cause it to go dark brown and start melting together. I liked having it both ways. Powder for just sprinkling onto a joint etc, or as a big glob that i could paint onto rizzlers. The only thing that comes to mind though is whether the heating of the oil will cause it to decarboxylate or some such, never really read into it too much, it all got me fucked beyond belief 




Change in appearance and texture before and after heat, which was simply some warm tap water that the tin was then floated on.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate I'll remember that will prob be easier than putting them over the sieve lol
> How long do you shake yours for mate? I was thinking 15-20 seconds a batch and then just repeating til I ran out of trim.



Spot on shake 15-20 seconds strain then repeat as needed i pour the used iso back in the jar every shake no point using fresh iso


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Timing is excellent i'm just about to move to my new yard so will be starting fresh, i had problems with the last cuts i took around the same time took an age to root


Happy days I'll make sure the 3 strains are there mate and that you get them, I won't be fucking it up this time so you'll have 3 great strains to play with whilst starting over, also they all root pretty fast normally providing you don't torture them to death lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

dont any of you use them 5 bags and ice? i thought that was the done way to do it?

was looking at a home made clone box looks pretty swet may give it a go at sum point take cutings and throw the box in the attic for a week im soo fucking lazy hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont any of you use them 5 bags and ice? i thought that was the done way to do it?


Different thing tbh. There are 101 ways of making hash and oil.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont any of you use them 5 bags and ice? i thought that was the done way to do it?
> 
> was looking at a home made clone box looks pretty swet may give it a go at sum point take cutings and throw the box in the attic for a week im soo fucking lazy hahaha


i looked into it and didnt fancy going out the garden with a drill and mixer in a bucket full of leaves with my neighbours. it seamed a bit cleaner to use water instead of iso but i want to be able to do it without making a mess or going outside.

@TTT i would have fucked about with it too mate if you hadnt said to leave it till the iso evaporated lol, cheers mate 

im thinking of doing the second rinse to get the lower quality stuff. ive seen pics of it and it look half decent, the third rinse looks a bit shit tho


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I shake for 30 seconds at a minimum and upto 50 seconds depending on how concerned i am about quality.
> 
> Once it's dried, it'll just be a rock hard powder covering the bottom of the dish, i use a flat based dish and then just scrape it all up with a razor, it'll resemble hash dust, even the heat from your hand though will cause it to go dark brown and start melting together. I liked having it both ways. Powder for just sprinkling onto a joint etc, or as a big glob that i could paint onto rizzlers. The only thing that comes to mind though is whether the heating of the oil will cause it to decarboxylate or some such, never really read into it too much, it all got me fucked beyond belief
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pointers mate that looks lovely!!!
I will cut the time down on the shake though as it's all early chop, I had a hissy fit and chopped them down at 6 wks after my timer failed so for 3 days they cooked through the heat on 24/7 and then after I spotted it after 3 days I watered them and left them alone for another 3day and returned to find my ducting had pulled back into the room and that the heat was just being recirculated nothing in or out just cycling the same hot air, they looked rough as fuck and i just fed them up nursed them back over a couple of days then chopped them and back into reveg so I'm not gonna get nothing great out of it.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Spot on shake 15-20 seconds strain then repeat as needed i pour the used iso back in the jar every shake no point using fresh iso


cheers mate, this will be my game plan now then.
fucking hell was a good job I came on today otherwise I'd probably have ballsed it up, cheers lads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

Genetically modified cannabis is literally 'around the corner'!

*Cannabis Genome Uncloaked: Commentary on the Scientific Implications*
Ethan Russo, MD

In August 2011, Medical Genomics and Nimbus Informatics reported and
published online the complete 400 million base-pair genomic sequence of Cannabis
sativa (commonly labeled by the obsolete pejorative term, marijuana, in the USA):

http://csativa.elasticbeanstalk.com/

This event yielded considerable uproar on newswires and Internet alike, sparking
a considerable amount of speculation as to potential implications and opportunities. The
human genome has been published for a decade, and has generated an impressive body of
work in the mean time that may lead to a better understanding of human diseases and
their treatment. What then, are the implications of this new discovery?
Firstly, while this development will, without doubt, spur further investigation, a
tremendous amount of genetic work on cannabis has been accomplished previously.

While &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), the primary psychoactive component of cannabis,
was characterized biochemically, and synthesized in 1964 (Gaoni et al., 1964), it was not
until 2004 that its biosynthetic enzyme, tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase (THCA
synthase) was cloned (Sirikantaramas et al., 2004), and crystallized the following year
(Shoyama et al., 2005) Its counterpart in production of cannabidiol (CBD), cannabidiolic
acid synthase, was previously purified and sequenced (Taura et al., 1996). See (Russo,
2011) for a recent review of the biosynthetic pathways in cannabis. This antecedent work
allowed the subsequent isolation of THCA synthase from an ancient cannabis sample
from Xinjiang, and even the identification of a unique single nucleotide polymorphism
(SNP) (Russo et al., 2008 ).

Thus, arguably, the genes for the most pharmacologically versatile
pharmacological components in cannabis have already been identified. Additionally, the
production of cannabis chemotypes (&#8220;strains&#8221 expressing high titers of specific
phytocannabinoids has advanced greatly employing solely advanced Mendelian
techniques. Thus, not only high-THC and high-CBD lines have been isolated for
pharmacological production (de Meijer, 2004; de Meijer et al., 2003), but also highcannabigerol (CBG) (de Meijer et al., 2005) and cannabichromene (CBC) plants have
been developed (de Meijer et al., 2009a). Additionally, plants predominating in the
production the propyl-phytocannabinoid analogues, tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV),
cannabidivarin (CBDV), cannabigerivarin (CBGV) and cannabichromivarin (CBCV) (de
Meijer, 2004) have been selectively bred and are the subjects of current pharmacological
research that portend to lead to interesting new pharmaceutical applications (Russo,
2011).

While the publication of the cannabis genome might simplify production of THCknockout plants, which theoretically could be attractive for industrial hemp production,
the need for such an approach has been obviated by a previous generation of plant
breeding work which has allowed the development of cultivars easily meeting the standard international requirement that such plants express 0.1% or less THC content
(McPartland et al., 2000; Small et al., 2003; Wirtshafter, 1997). Additionally,
cannabinoid-free plants have already been produced conventionally (de Meijer et al.,
2009b). Thus, one might reasonably question the strategy to genetically engineer
cannabis when the plant itself displays incredible plasticity to produce such bountiful
biochemical diversity. It is certain that the production of genetically modified organism
(GMO) cannabis plants would provoke tremendous controversy among consumers, and
that battles over patents and breeding rights would be obvious sequelae of such a
development. Any individual or corporation anticipating dipping their toes into such an
endeavor may expect to encounter a veritable regulatory minefield while attempting to
license such a product.

Other nightmare scenarios are easy to imagine. One would be exemplified by the
widespread Internet hoax of the 1990&#8217;s that purported that a mythical Professor Nanofsky
of Florida allegedly transfected THC production genes into orange seeds. While such
technology might be feasible, it would likely represent no more than a laboratory carnival
act in light of the cannabis plant&#8217;s already prodigious production capabilities. A stealthy
peppermint chemovar sporting illicit phytocannabinoids in its glandular trichomes might
be a more logical choice in such underground subversive daydreams.
At present, the published Medical Genomics/Nimbus informatics cannabis
sequence is not annotated, and it will require a great deal of foreknowledge and detective
work for anyone to ferret out the more interesting bits of information. The real potential
of this work, however, would seem to lie in the realm of epigenetics, the hereditable
changes in gene expression or phenotype of the cannabis plant. For example, we
currently know relatively little concerning factors regulating cannabinoid production in
the plant. Similarly, the biosynthetic pathways and regulation of cannabis terpenoids
remain potential research areas ripe for picking (Russo, 2011).
In summary, the publication of the cannabis genome is a welcome scientific
development, but one whose potential applications remain to be determined. The
possibilities are enticing, and it seems certain that many able minds will apply their
imagination to the task.

The starin they've done it with is 'Chemdawg',they're just now having problems reassembling the lines of code!..............


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, growers worst nightmare kinda thing. I used to get lots of issues until i bought a timer with a contactor in it. 

I find that ice hash is far far messier than iso. Ice means you end up with bags full of wet trim to scrape and wash out, with iso you end up with a pair of tights you can bin (you can use a bubblebag if you want) and a jar you need to scrape. If you spill any iso, it just evaporates 

Here are two pics i have found of why i shouldn't have done as i did  


Plenty of time in the pan and it still smelt of iso the moment you heated and worked it.

And yes, do it in small batches using as little iso as you can get away with else you'll be left for a few days waiting for a full liter of the stuff to evaporate and i can tell you, that stuff starts to get to your throat unless you have a well ventilated place to hide it away.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The only thing that comes to mind though is whether the heating of the oil will cause it to decarboxylate or some such, never really read into it too much


That's a very interesting point mate,you can 'decarboxylate' oil at a relatively low temperature (GW Pharmaceuticals spin theirs at around 60c) but yet THC vaporises at around 185c logically leading to the conclusion that you it would 'decarboxylate' long before it vapourised meaning you wouldn't get high,but you DO so maybe time plays an important role. Maybe it has to be warmed for a much longer period of time for it to decarboxylate compared to the rapid heat given when burning/vaping. 

Hmmmm.....food for thought.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, growers worst nightmare kinda thing. I used to get lots of issues until i bought a timer with a contactor in it.
> 
> I find that ice hash is far far messier than iso. Ice means you end up with bags full of wet trim to scrape and wash out, with iso you end up with a pair of tights you can bin (you can use a bubblebag if you want) and a jar you need to scrape. If you spill any iso, it just evaporates
> 
> ...



I had a contact timer mate a powerplant one with 4plugs on it rated for 4000 watts and the fucker failed, it was about 2 yrs old though and had been in some high humidity for a time just left abandoned in the shed, fucking thing cost me about £120 I think but like I said that was 2yrs ago.

shame about that mate it looks lovely and I'll heed your advice about the amount I use I was gonna go with a fair bit but I'll add it as needed now instead.
fucking hell there's some good info in these last couple of pages, I wonder how long it last until the next meltdown lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> And yes, do it in small batches using as little iso as you can get away with else you'll be left for a few days waiting for a full liter of the stuff to evaporate and i can tell you, that stuff starts to get to your throat unless you have a well ventilated place to hide it away.


i might wait till i get my tent back up and running before i fuck about with the iso then. i got enough white widow to last me anyway


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I had a contact timer mate a powerplant one with 4plugs on it rated for 4000 watts and the fucker failed, it was about 2 yrs old though and had been in some high humidity for a time just left abandoned in the shed, fucking thing cost me about £120 I think but like I said that was 2yrs ago.
> 
> shame about that mate it looks lovely and I'll heed your advice about the amount I use I was gonna go with a fair bit but I'll add it as needed now instead.
> fucking hell there's some good info in these last couple of pages, I wonder how long it last until the next meltdown lol


i got 1 of those contactors off ebay £26 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3KW-ECOTECHNICS-POWERSTAR-LIGHTING-CONTACTOR-RELAY-/360432904593?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53eb79a991 i had to get my own timer tho


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i might wait till i get my tent back up and running before i fuck about with the iso then. i got enough white widow to last me anyway


So far as i'm aware charcoal alone is not sufficient to filter iso fumes. I had to resort to essentially keeping the thing on my windowsill and the fumes still got in and you could still tell their presense. You really don't want to be inhaling those fumes for any prolonged period of time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

ive got one of those things ther got 2 plugson it,,,, i dont use it if anyone wants it say the word il even throw a timer in


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got 1 of those contactors off ebay £26 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3KW-ECOTECHNICS-POWERSTAR-LIGHTING-CONTACTOR-RELAY-/360432904593?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53eb79a991 i had to get my own timer tho


Cheers mate I'll grab 2 of them instead of one of the ones I had it should make things alot easier aswell then having more points to plug things in on seperate timers as opposed to having one timer with 4 points.
Do you just use normal cheap timers then with that mate? I tried a few cheap timers in the past and none of them lasted longer than a day or 2 before they started failing to either turn the lights on or off, I know the contactor will help with this just wondering because I went into a new hydro shop down by me the other day and they were selling £18 timers that just looked like any normal cheap timer I think they were rated for 1800 watts but don't quote me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Cheers mate I'll grab 2 of them instead of one of the ones I had it should make things alot easier aswell then having more points to plug things in on seperate timers as opposed to having one timer with 4 points.
> Do you just use normal cheap timers then with that mate? I tried a few cheap timers in the past and none of them lasted longer than a day or 2 before they started failing to either turn the lights on or off, I know the contactor will help with this just wondering because I went into a new hydro shop down by me the other day and they were selling £18 timers that just looked like any normal cheap timer I think they were rated for 1800 watts but don't quote me lol


yeh i used the ones the police cameround handing out for free workes like a charm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

I've got one of these 'plug and grow' jobs. Cheap as chips and they'll stand 1200w!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUG-AND-GROW-HEAVY-DUTY-TIMER-SWITCH-600W-GROW-LIGHT-/270732866707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f08efb493#ht_1619wt_1031


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i used the ones the police cameround handing out for free workes like a charm


lol happy days I wish they would do something useful like that around here, the best I ever got off them was a room for the night with an itchy blanket lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got one of these 'plug and grow' jobs. Cheap as chips and they'll stand 1200w!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUG-AND-GROW-HEAVY-DUTY-TIMER-SWITCH-600W-GROW-LIGHT-/270732866707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f08efb493#ht_1619wt_1031


I use the exact same thing. Works like a charm.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

lol yeh they came round hadning em out so we could have lights ona timer been in a burglary hotspot like,,, thought was a setup at 1st imo


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got one of these 'plug and grow' jobs. Cheap as chips and they'll stand 1200w!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUG-AND-GROW-HEAVY-DUTY-TIMER-SWITCH-600W-GROW-LIGHT-/270732866707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f08efb493#ht_1619wt_1031


cheers mate I'll grab 2 of the aswell when the time comes, I'll still run the contactor though as it keeps the misses from thinking the house could burn down lol I've pretty much convinced her that as long as we have a contactor nothing can go wrong lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate I'll grab 2 of the aswell when the time comes, I'll still run the contactor though as it keeps the misses from thinking the house could burn down lol I've pretty much convinced her that as long as we have a contactor nothing can go wrong lol


really? is that wat ther for? like a trip switch?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactor


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> really? is that wat ther for? like a trip switch?


Don't think so mate but they are supposed to regulate the supply properly, I'm not really sure though to be honest mate I've been under the impression that they will cut the supply should the demand exceed the rating, truth be known though it was just something I said to the misses to stop her worrying about all the electrics as I was buying the contact timer anyway lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactor


And there's the answer copy and pasted by a smarter man than myself, will have a read now and see what it says.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Don't think so mate but they are supposed to regulate the supply properly, I'm not really sure though to be honest mate I've been under the impression that they will cut the supply should the demand exceed the rating, truth be known though it was just something I said to the misses to stop her worrying about all the electrics as I was buying the contact timer anyway lol


lol yeh same here!!! IF IT GIVES ME A QUIET LIFE haha IFACT im keepin it!!

lol guess who just walked bak thru the door!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> And there's the answer copy and pasted by a smarter man than myself, will have a read now and see what it says.


lol was thinking of sum ball breaking comment on iteelignece needed for copy and pasted but hes turned bak up and my bloods boiling

OH yeh TT wat was it with the win 8 u dint like? u know its primarily for touch screen parantly? u got the KMS activator? and did u find yer se7en dvd? lemmi know if not il fly u one down


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> And there's the answer copy and pasted by a smarter man than myself, will have a read now and see what it says.


Lol, i copy and pasted because i'm not smart enough to take the info onboard and create my own explanation in such a short time frame  I think essentially it is a device that allows the switching of higher rate currents, with a cheap timer the switching of a high current can cause the thing to melt or such. Either way it was a good purchase 

Win 8 just looked pants, was overmade, counter intuitive based on however many decades of windows keeping the same layout etc. I mean it took me like 5 clicks just to be able to shut the thing down. It's designed for touchscreen and regular use, but it's just crap. Something so simple as a media player wasn't to be found, had to go off and download alternative software, their included software didn't have anything for music libraries, purely focused on web based media streaming and stores. No thanks, i'll stick with vista and 7. All for the best though, harddrive needed a format, was getting a bit full of shite


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh same here!!! IF IT GIVES ME A QUIET LIFE haha IFACT im keepin it!!
> 
> lol guess who just walked bak thru the door!


My thinking exactly mate if it means the misses won't be on my back about electrical fires it's worth it's weight in gold lol

where's PUKKA when ya need him? I'm confused now, I might not bother with one if it's not needed and just tell the misses the timer has one built in lol she'd never know the difference.

Anyone else have any thoughts on if there needed?

Also I have no clue who just walked through ya front door mate but if we're guessing I'll take someone you know since you typed the question lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So far as i'm aware charcoal alone is not sufficient to filter iso fumes. I had to resort to essentially keeping the thing on my windowsill and the fumes still got in and you could still tell their presense. You really don't want to be inhaling those fumes for any prolonged period of time.


cheers for the heads up mate, i got a vent right by the side of the tent that i vent through so hopwfully it should be ok, unless the fumes come back in the window lol


W Dragon said:


> Cheers mate I'll grab 2 of them instead of one of the ones I had it should make things alot easier aswell then having more points to plug things in on seperate timers as opposed to having one timer with 4 points.
> Do you just use normal cheap timers then with that mate? I tried a few cheap timers in the past and none of them lasted longer than a day or 2 before they started failing to either turn the lights on or off, I know the contactor will help with this just wondering because I went into a new hydro shop down by me the other day and they were selling £18 timers that just looked like any normal cheap timer I think they were rated for 1800 watts but don't quote me lol


i use this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUG-AND-GROW-HEAVY-DUTY-TIMER-SWITCH-600W-GROW-LIGHT-/270732866707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f08efb493 it lasted me my first 2 grows and the last one running 2 600w lights through the contactor


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, i copy and pasted because i'm not smart enough to take the info onboard and create my own explanation in such a short time frame  I think essentially it is a device that allows the switching of higher rate currents, with a cheap timer the switching of a high current can cause the thing to melt or such. Either way it was a good purchase
> 
> lol got me all confused now, I never gave it a thought before mate and now I'm sat here feeling all puzzled thinking it through, I've gotta go water the plants now so will give a few minutes to see if anything clicks, electrics really are one of my weak points, saying that though most things are lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> My thinking exactly mate if it means the misses won't be on my back about electrical fires it's worth it's weight in gold lol
> 
> where's PUKKA when ya need him? I'm confused now, I might not bother with one if it's not needed and just tell the misses the timer has one built in lol she'd never know the difference.
> 
> ...


member otherday talking about me cous taking the piss fucking of ect ect ect owing money leaving e nowt smoking me weed blah blah

HIM!

and TT vista...REALLY? cummon thought uknew yer stuff? next ul be saing u use N versions of se7en lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

the plug and grow timers and brilliant. The whole point of them is convenience, they have a contactor already built in as opposed to using a separate contactor and timer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2012)

Happenin guys. Amsterdam is minted. Got totally wrecked yesterday. Smoked some bubblegum haze in a vape with a certain DST. His DOG is minted. Rock solid buds and CURED


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happenin guys. Amsterdam is minted. Got totally wrecked yesterday.


cummin back with a arsefull or wat bill?? lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2012)

The fucking constant bells from this fucking clock is bursting ma balls. Fucking constant man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The fucking constant bells from this fucking clock is bursting ma balls. Fucking constant man


lol grouchy fucker just take the batteries out


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 14, 2012)

Its the fucking town clock ya nutter.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its the fucking town clock ya nutter.lol


OHHHHH umm guess ud best buy sum fluffy earmuffs HAHA mad snotsman walking round damn muttering to himself " the bells godammit!!wering pink fluffy earmuffs!! cummon bill be a sport!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2012)

bill have you got a 400 or 250 ballast kicking around mate, cant seem to locate my spare one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

Coming along...


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

I chopped dried weighed and am now smoking my little tahoe OG she weighed in at a scale busting 3.8g tastes quite good considering the shape on her lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> a scale busting 3.8g


Fuck me,you want to get yourself a wheelbarrow lad!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me,you want get yourself a wheelbarrow lad!



I was going to rip her out but i thought fuck it i'll leave it in the corner and see what happens she never did recover but she's quite tasty and potent so it wasn't a total loss thankfully lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

.........


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I chopped dried weighed and am now smoking my little tahoe OG she weighed in at a scale busting 3.8g tastes quite good considering the shape on her lol


Haha, sounds better than the tiny black rose i did  i think i managed to get 4 toothpick joints out of that harvest


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I was going to rip her out but i thought fuck it i'll leave it in the corner and see what happens she never did recover but she's quite tasty and potent so it wasn't a total loss thankfully lol


tiz a gift then innit mate wats free is a bonus at the end of the day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Coming along...
> 
> View attachment 2294806View attachment 2294807View attachment 2294808


getting next years harvest ready 

ha TT took me a second ther to notice u changed yer avvy! was like wtf is this haha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

lol. bowl haircuts ftw! 

Doing my nut in. Been trying since friday to get a half ounce for my week in the middle of nowhere with kuroi and every single dealer i know or can get people to get in touch with is utterly fucking useless. All the tens in the world but not one cunt with a low enough level of greed willing to bag up 14g for me. Proper pissed off now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> getting next years harvest ready


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2012)

Fuck me I really do despair sometimes!


My mate's girlfriends sister: OMG can't believe it's only 4 months till Christmas,this year has gone so fast!

Me: 4 months is nearly half the year!

My mate's girlfriends sister: Yeah but it's only 4 months and that's not long.


.........


----------



## dura72 (Aug 14, 2012)

well thats another little bonus, guy i know wants me to set a little grow up for him and give me halfs( nice guy but fuckin real dumb). only 4 plants but thats still a grand every cpl of months for doing next to fuck all. another cpl of those and thats me sorted.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice one dura. I got that kind of offer a few months ago and i turned it down. That guy was worse than "fucking real dumb" (think it is generally stated as real fucking dumb but hiho) he was simply a walking liability. Figured fuck that.

Hmmm, oven is heated, 1 rack of ribs or two? Sod that, that's a stupid question and i know it..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

yh i can do that the guy wil even rent his own place for it but again BEYOND dumb and i know hel be having every cunt ther but he proises wont say nothing YEH RITE NOBHED¬

im not putting me effort into summet hes gunna blab about and get ultimately taxed

seen this little thing TTT may interest you 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-ANDROID-4-0-PC-1G-DDR3-4GB-ROM-A10-HDMI-WIFI-GOOGLE-TV-BOX-MK802-/180949247383?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Internet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item2a216a6597


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

I've often been tempted by those kinds of things, the raspberryPi caught me attention too, but at the end of the day my computer screen is my HD tv, and i use my cmoputer most of the day be it films internet or games so that kind of thing would just end up annoying me. Next tine i get myself a salary the first thing after a grow that i am focusing on, wait, the first thing after a grow and my jag that i'm focuising on is getting a low power game capable pc, at rpesent mine is rather like yours and just sucks juice like an amsterdam hooker, for now i'm at the rents so fuck power bills, but once i'm at my own palce again i need to get my bills in order


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> seen this little thing TTT may interest you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-ANDROID-4-0-PC-1G-DDR3-4GB-ROM-A10-HDMI-WIFI-GOOGLE-TV-BOX-MK802-/180949247383?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Internet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item2a216a6597


thants a pretty interesting gadget


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

ttt did anyone ever grow out any of your BR crosses apart from chedder ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've often been tempted by those kinds of things, the raspberryPi caught me attention too, but at the end of the day my computer screen is my HD tv, and i use my cmoputer most of the day be it films internet or games so that kind of thing would just end up annoying me. Next tine i get myself a salary the first thing after a grow that i am focusing on, wait, the first thing after a grow and my jag that i'm focuising on is getting a low power game capable pc, at rpesent mine is rather like yours and just sucks juice like an amsterdam hooker, for now i'm at the rents so fuck power bills, but once i'm at my own palce again i need to get my bills in order


yeh i been thinking htpc myself my cpu alone suks watt 125 watts lol
sounds like a fuking airplane at take off wen i turn on haf case fucking nuts suks the cherrys of me joints if i get to close



RobbieP said:


> thants a pretty interesting gadget


yeh im kinda turning the ios corner to dev android getting to like it more spec the dev side



RobbieP said:


> ttt did anyone ever grow out any of your BR crosses apart from chedder ?


yeh me in me sig,,,i see youve sorted ya ratio over that site o invited you too


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Dunno. Think dr amb grew something of mine out maybe that she kept raving on about. Other than that who knows, not grown a single one of em out myself, desperate to get that exo x dreamtime grown though, that bit of smoke you sent me was damned enjoyable.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i been thinking htpc myself my cpu alone suks watt 125 watts lol
> sounds like a fuking airplane at take off wen i turn on haf case fucking nuts suks the cherrys of me joints if i get to close
> 
> 
> ...


your sig shows *

2xclone ONLY-PSYCHO
3x seedsman-NEMESIS​




*


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah IC3 ratio is souynd , i tried to PM you on there a month or 2 back but you have PM disabled it said


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

* na sakced that off the 2 long buds hanging ther boths tts beans fuking 32 to 2 i ended up with muaha lol

oh yeh umm let me find it

tt dat last bud u got of me was yours member,,white enveliope

god my pc is soo shagged now im runing os on ide ather than sata takes half hour for a webpage to load while im encoding a dvd ffs hmmf

here soz

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/524467-my-donkey-dick-grow-journal.html



*


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Dunno. Think dr amb grew something of mine out maybe that she kept raving on about. Other than that who knows, not grown a single one of em out myself, desperate to get that exo x dreamtime grown though, that bit of smoke you sent me was damned enjoyable.


That it was , it was definatly the NL phenos in the Dreamtime pack , i wanna do that 1 again myself soon , really wish id kept a clone of her  
Not even sure how many seeds of that i got given ? ill have to check later ... 
Any ideas how long your at the parents ? If you need any seeds or owt to start up again once you move out just let me know , need a good catch up with you , been to long since we had a good natter but i cant be arsed to write long PM's at minute lmao ....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah IC3 ratio is souynd , i tried to PM you on there a month or 2 back but you have PM disabled it said


was that after i pmd you lol ifigured u was still pissed ha i mst have disbaled shit 

typical me send a pm while at same time have messages disbaled duh!! divvy cunt sumtimes


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

Think i gave 20 seeds out to everyone exept dura who got 50, but i had to plead with him to send some back when i found i'd mixed all my seeds up in one big bag lol. Will be one of the first to get planted followed shortly by these grape kush crosses of pukkas i think and then the dog. At the parents for probably a month, just gotta decide on career path, shit loads of money in being a private chef, but would mean no house of my own to grow in. All in due course  Got something stupid like 20-30 different strains to get grown out including what i thought was a rather damned tasty genuine thai stick, never smelt weed that smelt so strongly of chocolate, a nice high as well.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

IC3 you got unanswered questions in that thread mate


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2012)

2 racks of ribs was a bad move  Might have worked with good quality ribs, but well, no, they were not, £2 a rack, couldn't complain at the time. Looking forward to a good lie down


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Think i gave 20 seeds out to everyone exept dura who got 50, but i had to plead with him to send some back when i found i'd mixed all my seeds up in one big bag lol. Will be one of the first to get planted followed shortly by these grape kush crosses of pukkas i think and then the dog. At the parents for probably a month, just gotta decide on career path, shit loads of money in being a private chef, but would mean no house of my own to grow in. All in due course  Got something stupid like 20-30 different strains to get grown out including what i thought was a rather damned tasty genuine thai stick, never smelt weed that smelt so strongly of chocolate, a nice high as well.


ah thats cool then , the thai sounds tasty , 20 - 30 strains ay .. we might have to have a little chat n see whos got what  

Ive just bought the TCVG 09' pack , all the strains he bred in 2009 all mixed up in a back , the strain names are funny .. he states that the name of weed is irrelevant as the weed itself does all the talking so he openly admits he thought of as many stupid names as he could ... legend ... heres what could be in the 09 mix i bought .... 



Asshat (Big Laughing x GG)
Crappola (Dark Kush (multi phenos) x GG)
Dumbass (Pandora's Box x GG)
Generic Weed (Chemo x GG)
Homewrecker v1 (multi pheno -KULT- x GG)
Mountain Purple (Bigfoot(Hashplant dom) x GG)
Reach-Around (JC2 x GG)
Shit Happens (Silly Widow x GG)
Shit on a Stick v1 (FuC (multi phenos mix - various Sinister Kush leaning majority, 1 Skunk dom) x GG)
Skinflute (Stinky Widow x GG)
Southern Fried Chicken (Bigfoot(Grimm dom) x GG)
Spunk (Blush x GG)
Stuff (Southern Lights x GG)
Totally Bunk (WWF2 x GG)
Who Cares? (Purple Bud F2 x GG)
Zit (S.A.G.E. x GG)


Imagine growing some totally bunk weed lmao , or smoking some spunk .. the comments are never ending ...


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

For 120 ill buy it all lol I can sell white widow for 250 giga bud 200 an oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> IC3 you got unanswered questions in that thread mate


done! lol T i cant elive u cant remember wat u get sent mate,, white envelope just a eighth bud thrown in lol rush job 



mcdiddy said:


> For 120 ill buy it all lol I can sell white widow for 250 giga bud 200 an oz


ok pc mcdiddy


anyone remember the pic of that solid of bill wat he threw up?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

Iv got some giga bud x white widow. My white widow hermie because of heat pollanated my giga. Wanting to know if strain any good so if anyone what's try strain ill gave seed for feed back. Also orig Amnesia got pollanated but seeds not ready.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

What pc mean ? Not down with tx speak


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> What pc mean ? Not down with tx speak


police constable


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha yeah suppose people going to be para on here. Doubt old bill be arsed about bunch of stoners chatting shit. Every man and his dog smoking growing and sell the herb. If police wanted to catch anyone they just have to put word out and they would know 20 dealers/grower in 10 mins. As long not got proper massive grow not worth paper work


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Haha yeah suppose people going to be para on here. Doubt old bill be arsed about bunch of stoners chatting shit. Every man and his dog smoking growing and sell the herb. If police wanted to catch anyone they just have to put word out and they would know 20 dealers/grower in 10 mins. As long not got proper massive grow not worth paper work


lol depends on yer history too mate sum of us with nasty pasts the police WOULD SIMPLEY LURRRVEEE to get a charge 

ther still after TTT for that going equipped with jelly babies charge! or robbie with the possession with intent to lick! so u see  :chuckle:


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha everything anyone talks about on here is pure speculation. Would never be used to charge someone. Iv grown weed for 5 years never once been nicked. I never have grow at home


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Haha everything anyone talks about on here is pure speculation. Would never be used to charge someone. Iv grown weed for 5 years never once been nicked. I never have grow at home


lol i know a man that got busted twice in 48 hrs and both times missed the grow room!! yes a entire room and they searched outside the door and moved the ballast wat was then outside the door!! talk about twitching arsehole


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

Mate of mine lived in flat. House made into 4 flats he and his mates lived in 3 of flats in all 3 was either grow room or tents all belonged to my mate. Any way place got busted old bill when to persons flat that didnt have grow. My mate said he could hear them saying place stinks of weed lol. Few weeks later top flat got busted 2m tent. But still funny


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm ok as all my grows are self contained tents in fam and friends. Just small grows few people know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm ok as all my grows are self contained tents in fam and friends. Just small grows few people know


yeh fuk that bigshit i cant be arsed with jail no more i dont my stint/s


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning guys. Was up the red light district last night. Had an altercation with a morracan. Anyway got stoned with some chocolope and got para that half of Marocco were gonae knife me.lol

Drank mint tea all day yesterday. Back on it tonight tho. @ UKRG - the has is good. Dont need the pic.lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 15, 2012)

morning people and bill, bill you got a 250 or 400 balast?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys. Was up the red light district last night. Had an altercation with a morracan. Anyway got stoned with some chocolope and got para that half of Marocco were gonae knife me.lol
> 
> Drank mint tea all day yesterday. Back on it tonight tho. @ UKRG - the has is good. Dont need the pic.lol


not for me ya [email protected] a pal randomely asked me so i said i had a pic,,its ok found it anyways,, i stil say it looks like puppy poop haha

ive got a all in one dura ballast/hood all in one job 250 lol but YOUR paying the postage on that fucker if ya want it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

.............and no i havent shit the bed


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning people and bill, bill you got a 250 or 400 balast?


Go big or go home. Naw m8, just 600's. Ask scotia he might


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Go big or go home. Naw m8, just 600's. Ask scotia he might


250 will be ideal for veg/prop  better than a cfl


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

600's for everything......more light the better


----------



## dura72 (Aug 15, 2012)

it was normally 600s i used and then i got a cpl of 400 for cheap but the cupboard im doing another grow in is pretty small so i think it'd pump out far too much heat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Cooltubes???? Im away for brekkie


----------



## dura72 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats an idea bill. i could probably do with gettin a cpl of those.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> What pc mean ? Not down with tx speak


That's not txt speak it's his spelling lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> done! lol T i cant elive u cant remember wat u get sent mate,, white envelope just a eighth bud thrown in lol rush job


You say that yet you can't even recall what you yourself sent out haha. Was it kali mist or jack herer or?  I have trouble remmebering though but i could swear i only got 2 lots off you, the kali/jack and then the stuff your mate chopped real early full of white hairs and flash dried. after that i encountered all the issue of buds not showing up. Who knows, we all know what weed is like on the memory and my memory is crap as it is. I'll remmeber something happened one day when i was 4 years old, but can't tell you what i had for breakfast yesterday 

Half ounce of weed for £80 or ounce of hash for £80? Not that i can find any weed right now..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Half ounce of weed for £80 or ounce of hash for £80?


An oz of Billys seal for £80,sell two quarters for £35 each and you've got yerself a half for £10!

Rinse,repeat!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> An oz of Billys seal for £80,sell two quarters for £35 each and you've got yerself a half for £10!
> 
> Rinse,repeat!


you got yet yman? ne good?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you got yet yman? ne good?


Not yet, I go on holiday Monday but I'll be on it when I come back.

It really doesn't matter what it's like to be honest cos the standard 'black all the way through' stuff I can't get for that price and I can flog as much as I can get hold of.

If you think about it you can have 2 oz of Billys seal for the same price as 1 oz of shit,flash dried chink weed,to me it's a no brainer!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 15, 2012)

Its proper seal nice green tinge thrpugh the cellophane. Everyone a know thats had it hasnt complained at all


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats a boy Scotty....sales is in your blood.lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

What's the stone like boys?

Does it get you stoned or just nearly like most squidge?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats a boy Scotty....sales is in your blood.lol


I want hash !!!! lol 

wheres ya man billy, this £80 aint gonna last much longer the rate the new babies going through nappies !! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not yet, I go on holiday Monday but I'll be on it when I come back.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what it's like to be honest cos the standard 'black all the way through' stuff I can't get for that price and I can flog as much as I can get hold of.
> 
> If you think about it you can have 2 oz of Billys seal for the same price as 1 oz of shit,flash dried chink weed,to me it's a no brainer!


i rarely buy weed at all let alone chink weed, i am partial to good hash tho cause its such a rarity around where i am neway.

got 12g of pollen from italy should be hear 2mora, might have a bash after thats gone.

when u back bill?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I'm gonna come back off me hols and turn smuggled fags into hash!

I'll keep the high grade Vodka for meself!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

he's home !!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 15, 2012)

A sent u an email dys ago rob


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Speak to Scotia Robbie, hes a wee cutie, must take after his mother. Im back a week on Sunday


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks fantastic news mate. Get in there sleepy wee chappy!


RobbieP said:


> View attachment 2295632
> 
> he's home !!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 15, 2012)

my mate just got back from amsterdam. he said some amnesia was the best stuff he tried out there but he didnt know who the breader was. any of you know what breader supplies the coffee shops out there? hes after a few seeds


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Iv got orig amnesia growing atm. Had few crops of it. Its a good weed to smoke. Attatude seed bank will have it. In fact in one my grows I had white widow and amnesia my white widow hermie and pollanated my amnesia. So ill have white widow x amnesia cross. Not to sure how closely related the strains are. Hoping they not. Mite be hybrid vigor.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 2295632
> 
> he's home !!


yeyyy!! same car seat as our pram!! now the fun starts m8 haha nappys are ridiculouse get the grafters on the job 

scot email m8


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd say to anyone if growing to sell grow giga bud g13 labs. Not best weed out but its fast cropping and massive buds. Iv done it 2 years and plan to keep on growing it. Plus its a hardy plant. I don't even check ph on it now iv had all sorts of probs over years. Power gone of for few days. No prob if got 2 tents have 3 or 4 ounce a plant in 6 weeks


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my mate just got back from amsterdam. he said some amnesia was the best stuff he tried out there but he didnt know who the breader was. any of you know what breader supplies the coffee shops out there? hes after a few seeds


dont who who supplies the coffee shops in dam but aloot gets labelled amnesia when it just isint.
soma seeds breed it originally but the stuff he sells today isint what he won the cup with, back in 04 i think
soma cup clone -indica 8/9 week flower
soma amnesia of today - sativa 12/14 week flower so think for yourself but to me its bullshit

and dinafem orginal amnesia from attitude LOL funny shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'd say to anyone if growing to sell grow giga bud g13 labs.


This is the UK thread mate,home of the _Clone Only's_!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 15, 2012)

1-1-2 for the clone only creeeew... Whoop whoop!! Haha


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry new to this site. So not supposed to talk about cannabis seeds? Just clones.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

i recently had some amnesia haze, dunno bout the flavour but was most deffo stronger than the exo,pyscho, i was asking the other day bout the breeder i didnt no it had won a cc years ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Sorry new to this site. So not supposed to talk about cannabis seeds? Just clones.


Lol. You can talk about abso-fucking-lutely anything you like in this thread mate but us lot between us have the best high-grade,cash-crop,rare-arse,in-demand shizzle the country has ever or is ever likely to see. 

Anything else is just playing toys!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

No he was just pointing out that if we grow to sell then generally we are growing clone only strains that typically kick the arse out of what can be bought on attitude, hence why they've been kept going for so long in clone only form. They are also a lot more sellable because they are rarer and not something everyone and their mother can pick up and grow.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

this thread has created a load of clone-only monsters lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this thread has created a load of clone-only monsters lmao


yeh sum nice plants too!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i recently had some amnesia haze, dunno bout the flavour but was most deffo stronger than the exo,pyscho, i was asking the other day bout the breeder i didnt no it had won a cc years ago.


Me too a few months back mate,it had a nice 'fizzy' smell to it and it was a good stone but the Super Lemon I had the week before destroyed it. Fuck that Lemon was nice!


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol. You can talk about abso-fucking-lutely anything you like in this thread mate but us lot between us have the best high-grade,cash-crop,rare-arse,in-demand shizzle the country has ever or is ever likely to see.
> 
> Anything else is just playing toys!


and yet never seen anyone produce some lemonade


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> this thread has created a load of clone-only monsters lmao


We are all products of our environment mate!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

can ya smell it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> and yet never seen anyone produce some lemonade


yeh sum1 on here a while bak mentioned it...

GOD i cant WAIT till my next grows on the go im soo tempted to start setting me shit up so i knw its in the post!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

Let's see what this gold seal m'larkey is then  What a piss take though, paying paypal a fee because of a cross-border transaction. The money is just figures on a computer, what the fuck does a border have to do with anything, bah.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sum1 on here a while bak mentioned it...


It was me when I got that Super Lemon Haze, I thought the guy said 'Lemonade' not 'Lemon Haze'!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Let's see what this gold seal m'larkey is then  What a piss take though, paying paypal a fee because of a cross-border transaction. The money is just figures on a computer, what the fuck does a border have to do with anything, bah.


LMAO! Hadrians wall!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMAO! Hadrians wall!


Loada bullshit. I unticked the box and lumped the cost on the receiver instead lol, don't have the funds to pay that extra £2.50 today, need a bloody job pronto. Off to court before too long to sue the fuck out of my last employer, she decided to make my wages being paid conditional on her selling her business. First set of legal notices went out in the post this morning, still need to get the tax man involved so they can sue for tax evasion and i can then claim back holiday and sick pay  I played nice, i was patient, for 6 months, and then a further 2 after quitting, they thought they'd screw me, so now i'm gonna destroy their life


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Let's see what this gold seal m'larkey is then  What a piss take though, paying paypal a fee because of a cross-border transaction. The money is just figures on a computer, what the fuck does a border have to do with anything, bah.


no shit TT how mch was the charge? ive never been charged extra with paypal unless its been money to anerica


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats the spirit boys. Roll up, roll up - high grade afgan for sale.lol

Getting a shave the oot on the swally


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no shit TT how mch was the charge? ive never been charged extra with paypal unless its been money to anerica


It's like 3.4% + £0.20. what the fuck is the point in being the united kingdom if were gonna have all kind of border sanctions and be well you know, un-united. Fuck off paypal, never liked those greedy cunts. always a last resort.

Even with special delivery due ot my misforunes in the past with receiving stuff, it's still only gonna be about £87 for an O which is a pretty good deal in my mind, i was looking on SR and it's £35 for 7g of gold seal so almsot twice as much.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

lol £35 for 7g whos that off ttt more like 10-15 a gram! there was a vendor a few months ago who had some lovely goldseal and was 130 but hes gone, only afghan i see on there at the moment is £14 a gram!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's like 3.4% + £0.20. what the fuck is the point in being the united kingdom if were gonna have all kind of border sanctions and be well you know, un-united. Fuck off paypal, never liked those greedy cunts. always a last resort.
> 
> Even with special delivery due ot my misforunes in the past with receiving stuff, it's still only gonna be about £87 for an O which is a pretty good deal in my mind, i was looking on SR and it's £35 for 7g of gold seal so almsot twice as much.


yeh qwte randomley sum of my pals asked for sollid so il get a lil bit and show em wats what then be on the order for sum more... cheap bastards they want it all but arent willing to pay until theyve seen mine,,PRIKs!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol £35 for 7g whos that off ttt more like 10-15 a gram! there was a vendor a few months ago who had some lovely goldseal and was 130 but hes gone, only afghan i see on there at the moment is £14 a gram!




Memory is just being jogged and i think it must have been 5g for £35 not 7g, but it was gold seal and i forget the name of the seller but it was some london bloke, had his fingers in all of the cannabis related pies it appeared, genuine so to speak. This was a good few months ago though.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

dont suprise me ic3 i wouldnt buy it unless i seen it, seems like this is the real mcoy but lots of fake around.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> what the fuck is the point in being the united kingdom if were gonna have all kind of border sanctions and be well you know, un-united.


Because as you know TT the UK is not a geographical location and is nothing more than a political union,Scotland is still a separate country.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Memory is just being jogged and i think it must have been 5g for £35 not 7g, but it was gold seal and i forget the name of the seller but it was some london bloke, had his fingers in all of the cannabis related pies it appeared, genuine so to speak. This was a good few months ago though.


yeah few months back m8 there was afghan at them prices, not anymore tho and not for a while only afghan being sent from uk is advertised as afghan charas lol and is £14 a gram lol or there abouts 1.8coins, i been getting pollen from italy lovely bit of pollen works out around 130-140 a oz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont suprise me ic3 i wouldnt buy it unless i seen it, seems like this is the real mcoy but lots of fake around.


yeh lol so it seems,,, ive smoke the ahem glod before and it ended up being fucking forumla!! so ther skptism is fair enough,, but they know the shit i gets good lol.. they can take a LOOK at mine then they can gimi the cash and il order but fucked if im paying my own on the word of a esate dingnut


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey TTT were u paying via credit card????

Mon guys lets be buying bars instead of oz's.lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

Fuck me. I've just laced up my freshly washed trainers to go out and it's now pissing it down!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey TTT were u paying via credit card????
> 
> Mon guys lets be buying bars instead of oz's.lol


Debit card. You can send free if you are using a bank account connected o paypal or a paypal balance, but that would have taken 5-7 days to clear the funds, it's imperative that i take delivery on saturday at the latest else i have no need for it (off on hols on saturday afternoon)

At that price i would be buying a 9 bar if i had the money at hand but alas no, don't have an income or a penny to me name.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh lol so it seems,,, ive smoke the ahem glod before and it ended up being fucking forumla!! so ther skptism is fair enough,, but they know the shit i gets good lol.. they can take a LOOK at mine then they can gimi the cash and il order but fucked if im paying my own on the word of a esate dingnut


fuck em ic3 they never help you out just rob ya all the time, sell em bits at bitty prices lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mon guys lets be buying bars instead of oz's.lol


Any cheaper on bars Billy?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck em ic3 they never help you out just rob ya all the time, sell em bits at bitty prices lol


If it were me and with folk who took the piss i'd be selling it onto em at a tenner a gram, perfectly normal street price isn't it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck em ic3 they never help you out just rob ya all the time, sell em bits at bitty prices lol


i ust had a call of him,,,, hes like im not paying a ton for a oz of that lol IM LIKE DO U KNOW WTF YOUR TALING ABOUT? he was after sum 30 qwid a oz shit to send into nick lol fucking idiots around here think they know everything about fuk all lol absolutely amazin


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A sent u an email dys ago rob


what email addy ... was dealing with it on here so expected a PM on here .. i hardly use my email address .......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If it were me and with folk who took the piss i'd be selling it onto em at a tenner a gram, perfectly normal street price isn't it?


i wold do wat 20 a eighth or sum shit doubilin up at that


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes its cheaper. Wait till I get back and we can negotiate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i ust had a call of him,,,, hes like im not paying a ton for a oz of that lol IM LIKE DO U KNOW WTF YOUR TALING ABOUT? he was after sum 30 qwid a oz shit to send into nick lol fucking idiots around here think they know everything about fuk all lol absolutely amazin


LMFAO HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

What a silly bastard! 

The soapbar generation wouldn't know what 'Gold Seal' was if it dropped out of their cornflakes of a morning!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yes its cheaper. Wait till I get back and we can negotiate


You'll do for me mate!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMFAO HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!
> 
> What a silly bastard!
> 
> The soapbar generation wouldn't know what 'Gold Seal' was if it dropped out of their cornflakes of a morning!


i know mate its ridicluouse i even did hima bly at 100 for the oz im sat here shaking my head in disbelive


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

lol lets not get ahead of ourselfs boys, proper or not goldseal is still classed a pretty lowly hash theres good reason its 80 a oz n it aint bills generosity lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate its ridicluouse i even did hima bly at 100 for the oz im sat here shaking my head in disbelive


Eye mate a ton is a deal for street prices, I'll be doing £120's all day long.

Tell the silly sod that he want's to take his head for a shit,if he want's to smoke proper with the big boys 'full melt bubble' goes for £30-£50 a gram (if he can find somebody prepared to sell it that is!).


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

Just had a hearty malt. Jumping on the tram to a brewery then heading to see fat freddy at paradiso. Also going to sample DST's cooking. Wish me luck.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol lets not get ahead of ourselfs boys, proper or not goldseal is still classed a pretty lowly hash theres good reason its 80 a oz n it aint bills generosity lol


Good enough for me  Hash normally fucks me right up so i'd rather something a little more mellow that is not going to put me on my back for the rest of the day. Things to do.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol lets not get ahead of ourselfs boys, proper or not goldseal is still classed a pretty lowly hash theres good reason its 80 a oz n it aint bills generosity lol


Its coz bill parted with 7500 of his hard earned cash...well someones hard earned cash.lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its coz bill parted with 7500 of his hard earned cash...


Plenty in then lad.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 15, 2012)

C'mon bill sambo the king.of all smoke has spoken it must b shit lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Good enough for me  Hash normally fucks me right up so i'd rather something a little more mellow that is not going to put me on my back for the rest of the day. Things to do.


its a lovely smoke ttt im not knocking it i look forward meself to testing it and then il av a punt too, just saying goldseal is on the bottom levels of the various hash's out there and apart from the SR its never been expensive.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> C'mon bill sambo the king.of all smoke has spoken it must b shit lmao


dunno when i said it was shit or im the king of smokes???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

if you scot are sending it id highly advise all to take the special delivery option tho lmao


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 15, 2012)

Aye m8 funny how every other cunt including across the pond has got wot av sent bar u??


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if you scot are sending it id highly advise all to take the special delivery option tho lmao


That's what i've asked but purely because of my recent bad encounters with royal mail lol, can't really afford to have this one pinched as well.

God i can't wait to get my own place and get growing again. This whole personal chef thing is all very well and good but means i don't ahve anywhere to grow, so still jsut tempted to find a nice quiet pub to cook for and have me a small cottage and supplement what would be lost from earnings with weed, because chances are the extra money being earnt would jsut go towards having to buy weed  Maybe i'll have my cake and eat it too, and he missus won't bite my head off in the process.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a lovely smoke ttt im not knocking it i look forward meself to testing it and then il av a punt too, just saying goldseal is on the bottom levels of the various hash's out there and apart from the SR its never been expensive.


I disagree mate,not on the grade as a hash but on the price. 

When I used to live in Hebden Bridge back in the day (15-18 years ago,before the days of soapbar flooding) that Afghan seal I posted the other day was all we had for about 5 years and it was £120-£140 an oz no discount on bulk even though there was shitloads of it about!

Skunk was rare as rocking horse shit back then,plenty of Thai sticks and seedy grass though.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye m8 funny how every other cunt including across the pond has got wot av sent bar u??


lol u asked for the post scot i never once said its shit or said i no all what ja think my names yorky lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol u asked for the post scot i never once said its shit or said i no all what ja think my names yorky lol


.........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........



lol it was too easy m8 i couldnt resist, as for the goldseal prices ive never really known it to be more than 120s but ive not seen much of it for yrs and i suppose years ago if it was 120s then it would have been quite expensive.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its a lovely smoke ttt im not knocking it i look forward meself to testing it and then il av a punt too, just saying goldseal is on the bottom levels of the various hash's out there and apart from the SR its never been expensive.



I would agree, goldseal is some lovely puff but not the strongest of hashes my mate used to get it for about 110 per and that was the same price if you had an O or a bar


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

ive seen dst post a few times saying that afghan more often than not isnt even made or grown in afghan, most is from Morocco? makes sense i spose the distance to get it to the uk, the low price, its bulky.

would be alot less profitable n more risky than kgs of smack.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol u asked for the post scot i never once said its shit or said i no all what ja think my names yorky lol


All banter matey all good banter


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> All banter matey all good banter


its the uk thread m8 gotta be done and you gotta give large like ya bobby bigbollax no it all in here just to be heard lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

That's dinner cooking for the family for tomorrow night, and the afternoon is mine, think i'll finish that bottle of wine in the bath with a book. One of the things i love about cooking is how many recipes reuire wine, and when wine is required by the recipe, wine is required by the chef  Although i know i'll be one of those chefs who runs to the storeroom to grab some red wine to deglaze and pan and FUCK drunk it all


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

email sent scotia


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That's dinner cooking for the family for tomorrow night, and the afternoon is mine, think i'll finish that bottle of wine in the bath with a book. One of the things i love about cooking is how many recipes reuire wine, and when wine is required by the recipe, wine is required by the chef  Although i know i'll be one of those chefs who runs to the storeroom to grab some red wine to deglaze and pan and FUCK drunk it all


is there many recipes that require vodka??? lol

has been good to see you getting your cook back on m8.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> is there many recipes that require vodka??? lol
> 
> has been good to see you getting your cook back on m8.


In it for the long haul now mate, although this kitchen of my parents, must have cost near £20k, and it's a bloody joke. No hot water, sainsburys' knives, fucking induction hob, basically every single thing about it is wrong, and then bam, you find the entire range of la cruse pots and pans, fucking mind boggle 

And to cook properly your spirit cabinet would generally have about 20-30 different spirits in it from vodkas, rums, rice wines, whiskeys, you name it. Gonna have to excert a lot of self control once i set up a storeroom at home lol. Ben mincing the parents wine cellar this past week as it is  half bloody empty, made sure not to go near anything that had dust on it though  know they got champagnes down there worth countless thousands. 

Cooking is just one of those things, folk can get by without some new jeans, but everyone has to eat, so give em something good to eat  Only issue with getting into the good food mindset is you need a bloody second mortgage just to buy the ingredients. cook for yourself, it's cheap, fuck off, monkfish is £35 a kilo, cheap my arse! Cooking for large numbers is cheap, but that's a different story, how often have you hosted dinner aprties lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> In it for the long haul now mate, although this kitchen of my parents, must have cost near £20k, and it's a bloody joke. No hot water, sainsburys' knives, fucking induction hob, basically every single thing about it is wrong, and then bam, you find the entire range of la cruse pots and pans, fucking mind boggle
> 
> And to cook properly your spirit cabinet would generally have about 20-30 different spirits in it from vodkas, rums, rice wines, whiskeys, you name it. Gonna have to excert a lot of self control once i set up a storeroom at home lol. Ben mincing the parents wine cellar this past week as it is  half bloody empty, made sure not to go near anything that had dust on it though  know they got champagnes down there worth countless thousands.
> 
> Cooking is just one of those things, folk can get by without some new jeans, but everyone has to eat, so give em something good to eat  Only issue with getting into the good food mindset is you need a bloody second mortgage just to buy the ingredients. cook for yourself, it's cheap, fuck off, monkfish is £35 a kilo, cheap my arse! Cooking for large numbers is cheap, but that's a different story, how often have you hosted dinner aprties lol


RIU dinner party it is then .. just let us all know when you move mate and we will all be there .... i like everything apart from seafood and mushrooms ... lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> RIU dinner party it is then .. just let us all know when you move mate and we will all be there .... i like everything apart from seafood and mushrooms ... lol


seafood AND mushrooms, ok, someones not being invited, fuck youuuuuuu!

That actually sounds like it could be a hell of a fun evening though.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> seafood AND mushrooms, ok, someones not being invited, fuck youuuuuuu!
> 
> That actually sounds like it could be a hell of a fun evening though.



BUT ITS MY IDEA !!!!!!!! (stamps feet like a child)  lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 15, 2012)

happening lads

£120 an oz for me years ago the same price for green as for proper gold seal, good luck finding gold seal on the streets these days is as rare as old school prices.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

did sum1 say riu party? AWWW yeh il make sure i got my actisorb silver on,,, nurses came today and took me compression off,,, about 1/2 ounce of rotten faling away flesh! fuking stinks,,,hey TT fancy cooking summet diffretn,.,., il send u it down if ya want LOL

*Toshiba Satellite Pro A100: £110

*Intel Core Duo Processor (Dual Core) @ 1.66ghz* *Ram: 1.5GB* *Hard Drive: 120GB* *Windows 7 Ultimate* *ATI Radeon Graphics* *Wi-Fi* *Anti-Virus* *Media Buttons* *DVD Re-Writer**





*HP Pavillion DV6500 Laptop: £130

AMD Athlon 64x2 Processor (Dual Core @ 1.8ghz) 2GB Ram, 250GB Hard Drive, Windows 7, Wi-Fi. The laptop is excellent condition and the battery holds charge. Comes with charger and a genuine HP laptop bag.*




they keep cummin!!! haha this is the4 type and price u guys l be looking at AND THER LEGIT so il sort em for cost but il expect a lil smoke for he graft 

so wen ur ready whoever wanted em lemmi know we will arange payment and delivery (special ofc)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

i remember bars at 500!!! lol weed was eevr so scarce bak then,,,, scotlands buzzin tho half ther shit washed up on the shore!!




W Dragon said:


> happening lads
> 
> £120 an oz for me years ago the same price for green as for proper gold seal, good luck finding gold seal on the streets these days is as rare as old school prices.



yeh i need to move fucking joke round here EVERYONES fucking expert ya know... pff that lads stil got me blood boiling but hes the type to say look stan u dont know very much about weed do u and goz hes tim nice but dim u know the type with mongey power?? put a barr ound his head and he scratches it like a fly landed on him... i just aint got the hart to sY NO U KNOW FUK ALL U DOWNEY CUNT! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

Bah, don't even have money for any baccy  i'd say it's for the best but i'll have to buy some anyway once this stuff arrives  Best go grab some booze from the cellar before me mam returns.

I'll be in the market for a laptop or netbook at some point, just gotta get all this stuff on ebay, but i'm looking at something that isn't shall we say, old fashioned and obsolete


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bah, don't even have money for any baccy  i'd say it's for the best but i'll have to buy some anyway once this stuff arrives  Best go grab some booze from the cellar before me mam returns.
> 
> I'll be in the market for a laptop or netbook at some point, just gotta get all this stuff on ebay, but i'm looking at something that isn't shall we say, old fashioned and obsolete


my mates going to belgium on tuesday for day TT mate u want any send thru wen he gets bak? amber leaf £8.50's lemmi know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

The 'Gold Seal' on hash is only an indicator of the quality not where it comes from.
The reason why hash is rare as rocking horse shit in England is because nobody bothers to go through the ballache of importing it when it's far easier/cheaper and more profitable to grow high grade bud right here.

Afghanistan produces more hashish than any other fucker on the planet,it allways has.

http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/frontpage/2010/March/afghanistan-leads-in-hashish-production-says-unodc.html

http://sgt-jim.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/six-tonne-afghanistan-hash-to-toronto.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try and brave this rain and go get some bud.

Wish me luck!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my mates going to belgium on tuesday for day TT mate u want any send thru wen he gets bak? amber leaf £8.50's lemmi know


Nah, i'm looking to quit cigs, i don't find it too hard unless i start drinking then it's just a natural urge. Issue is any time i buy some weed, because i can't afford to buy enough, i get about 4 joints and after that i just find myself with a pouch of tobacco to smoke somehow, cigarettes here i come lol. Nope, gonna be a good boy. I'm off for a week at the holiday cottage with Kuroi with my ounce of hash and after that i plan to do everything within my power to just roll pure or use my volcano, cost enough that i really ought to be using it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, i'm looking to quit cigs, i don't find it too hard unless i start drinking then it's just a natural urge. Issue is any time i buy some weed, because i can't afford to buy enough, i get about 4 joints and after that i just find myself with a pouch of tobacco to smoke somehow, cigarettes here i come lol. Nope, gonna be a good boy. I'm off for a week at the holiday cottage with Kuroi with my ounce of hash and after that i plan to do everything within my power to just roll pure or use my volcano, cost enough that i really ought to be using it lol


i wouldnt mind a volcano then look sweet,,, u know smoking solid on ther ur gunna cough ur ring!!


anyone got a extractor for sale?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

I bet that hash through the volcano would be quite tasty!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone got a extractor for sale?


4 inch £30.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2012)

Back in a bit boys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4 inch £30.


or used...10-15  lol only need it for a inlet got the 5inch rvk for extraction


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 'Gold Seal' on hash is only an indicator of the quality not where it comes from.
> The reason why hash is rare as rocking horse shit in England is because nobody bothers to go through the ballache of importing it when it's far easier/cheaper and more profitable to grow high grade bud right here.
> 
> Afghanistan produces more hashish than any other fucker on the planet,it allways has.
> ...



Depends on where you find your info http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/top-hash-countries/


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I bet that hash through the volcano would be quite tasty!


Never actually tried. still got eh concentrate screen somewhere, gert fucking 4mm thick woven steel screen unlike the normal single layer mesh. That is one thing i love about owning it though, most landlords and whatnot are ignorant as fucj and the contract will say nothing but no smoking on the premesis. Sorry fella, i'm not smoking, this is what one would call a vaporizer ya mong.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 15, 2012)

evening vaseline munchers.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

Evening dura, how're tricks?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Evening dura, how're tricks?


not bad tip, its the girls birthday(29, yes im a dirty old man) so were all just sitting in and chilling, fora booze and sniff session on friday. apart from that just sittin gettin bored waitin on harvest, either this weekend or the next, but probably the latter. really could do with the cash to clear a few debts and get all my stuff for uni.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not bad tip, its the girls birthday(29, yes im a dirty old man) so were all just sitting in and chilling, fora booze and sniff session on friday. apart from that just sittin gettin bored waitin on harvest, either this weekend or the next, but probably the latter. really could do with the cash to clear a few debts and get all my stuff for uni.


Dunno your age but no critisim from me, i'm 5 years older than my girl, she's only 19, duh duh duhhh, predator alert! Sounds good though, i want my grow on for my weed, i'm not the type to sell, but it's always great knowing you have that fall back should you need it. I've an engine warning light on in my car, i know it has to be the cat converter, that'll be £350 to replace, so yeah, having a crop on the way is always a comforting thought.

What're you studying this time around? Know you're a bit of a but for history and such. I would go as well if it wasn't for UK uni fees, lucky fucking scots, i can enver get enough of learning, i see to spend half my life sat around on the internet reading up on ww2 naval battles and researching old fighter planes among other things. The shit is interesting, yet apparently it makes me a geek for wanting to better my understanding and knowledge regardless of it's direct relevance in my life..

"i may be old fashioned, but the man said wear your boner pants, i wear my boner pants"


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Depends on where you find your info http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/top-hash-countries/


yeah i would have thought Morocco produced quite a bit more hash than most.

your old 3eyes aint ya, what was Lebanese like? it was quite poplar back in the old days wasnt it? ive never even seen it let alone smoked it.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Since I started growing weed. It seems all I ready about now is about cannabis lol. Not that I was a massive reader anyway. In fact think iv become a cannabis geek lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Since I started growing weed. It seems all I ready about now is about cannabis lol. Not that I was a massive reader anyway. In fact think iv become a cannabis geek lol


it dus that too ya m8, when i 1st started which was only 4 n half years ago i must have read non stop for the 1st 2yrs just about weed weed weed n then thought about it non stop, its addictive is the growing n learning about.

what ya got on the grow at minit?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Since I started growing weed. It seems all I ready about now is about cannabis lol. Not that I was a massive reader anyway. In fact think iv become a cannabis geek lol


Lol, havnen't we all? My picture folders are choc a block full of various pot photo's, my favourites full of pot websites and whatnot, my video folders full of pot documentaries and films, my documents folder full of various growing pdf's i've just randomly accumulated  as i say, i love learning, i've leanrnt many times, and now understnad the importnance, never go into a debate basing your arguemnt on ignornace, you will lose and you will feel like a jackass  Leanr learn brain of ours, we have this mind, make use of it  nothing better than going to the pub and having a few drinks and proceeding to highlight the jackass that someone really is


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, havnen't we all? My picture folders are choc a block full of various pot photo's, my favourites full of pot websites and whatnot, my video folders full of pot documentaries and films, my documents folder full of various growing pdf's i've just randomly accumulated  as i say, i love learning, i've leanrnt many times, and now understnad the importnance, never go into a debate basing your arguemnt on ignornace, you will lose and you will feel like a jackass  Leanr learn brain of ours, we have this mind, make use of it  nothing better than going to the pub and having a few drinks and proceeding to highlight the jackass that someone really is



are ya folks cool with your smoking/growing ttt, must be a big ol house if ya got a wine celler n that carnt ya ''borrow a room'' for a few months lol

what did ya raid out the drinks cabnet then? nefing good?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

''Remember they aren&#8217;t looking for people who have a tiny bit of hash with them. Unless of course you are going to Dubai'' that was part of a write up on taking weed on a plane i was just reading didnt they lock up a drum n bass dj for yrs in Dubai not that long ago for like a gram or so of hash?


----------



## spindles (Aug 15, 2012)

nothing wrong with a bit of learning, ganja makes your brain hungry and feeding it is only a good thing.

oh, and hi uk dudes, just found this thread. How shit is the law in our country?

prices round my way (not that I am into buying or selling) are mental. 25 on the henry, which is almost always underweight and damp, 180 on the oz (which is why they are selling short weights). Greed fucks up a good thing and that's why I got out of the rat race and went for self sufficiency.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i would have thought Morocco produced quite a bit more hash than most.
> 
> your old 3eyes aint ya, what was Lebanese like? it was quite poplar back in the old days wasnt it? ive never even seen it let alone smoked it.



Not as old as Dura and DST not quite anyway lol i remember getting some red leb when i 1st started smoking weed green was not an option but black Leb and rocky was you could get then only black and rocky then rocky which ended up as soap bar or slate the Leb i remember was like pollen light and fluffy


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

spindles said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of learning, ganja makes your brain hungry and feeding it is only a good thing.
> 
> oh, and hi uk dudes, just found this thread. How shit is the law in our country?
> 
> prices round my way (not that I am into buying or selling) are mental. 25 on the henry, which is almost always underweight and damp, 180 on the oz (which is why they are selling short weights). Greed fucks up a good thing and that's why I got out of the rat race and went for self sufficiency.


dunno bout me brain but it deffo makes me hungry lol some of the shit ive eaten on the munchies or sometimes just the volume of food ive consumed on a munch is just not right lol

them prices aint bad at all, pretty good really.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> are ya folks cool with your smoking/growing ttt, must be a big ol house if ya got a wine celler n that carnt ya ''borrow a room'' for a few months lol
> 
> what did ya raid out the drinks cabnet then? nefing good?


My parents are cool with me smoking and growing, even wish the law was changed to allow me to grow legally, they see the sensible side of it being a grower for personal use and not money. But due to my fathers profession, anything weed related, even just having an 8th in his house, could very well bar him from ever working in his field again. that aside though, yeah man, i have a 5 room flat on the top floor of teir house, room enough for 100 plants if i wanted, but gotta be courteous, i owe more than i can ever repay to my folk so no way i'd jeopardize their livelihoods. This house is insane though, their bedroom is maybe 1.5x the size of my entire flat i used to have, and that was a £250k affair. Bastard to say it but the reading of the will will be good lolol doesn't get much lower than that 


Not much special tonight. Had a bottle of red wine while cooking up tomorrows dinner, and grabbed a bottle of white wine to watch with my film


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ''Remember they aren&#8217;t looking for people who have a tiny bit of hash with them. Unless of course you are going to Dubai'' that was part of a write up on taking weed on a plane i was just reading didnt they lock up a drum n bass dj for yrs in Dubai not that long ago for like a gram or so of hash?



Yes mate fabio i believe the radio 1 drum and bass geezer i think he got locked up then booted out about a week later lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Not as old as Dura and DST not quite anyway lol i remember getting some red leb when i 1st started smoking weed green was not an option but black Leb and rocky was you could get then only black and rocky then rocky which ended up as soap bar or slate the Leb i remember was like pollen light and fluffy


i was only aving a dig m8 about the age you aint that much older than me i dont think 36-38 aint ya im 30 but was serious bout the Lebanese ive heard me oldman go on about it and heard a few old peeps talk of it but never tried it meself.

is there any distinctive qaulitys to it to no that its real leb?

also ive always known goldseal to be afghan hash whats redseal then?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was only aving a dig m8 about the age you aint that much older than me i dont think 36-38 aint ya im 30 but was serious bout the Lebanese ive heard me oldman go on about it and heard a few old peeps talk of it but never tried it meself.
> 
> is there any distinctive qaulitys to it to no that its real leb?
> 
> also ive always known goldseal to be afghan hash whats redseal then?


Gold seal is afghan and red seal is pakistan i think mate


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was only aving a dig m8 about the age you aint that much older than me i dont think 36-38 aint ya im 30 but was serious bout the Lebanese ive heard me oldman go on about it and heard a few old peeps talk of it but never tried it meself.
> 
> is there any distinctive qaulitys to it to no that its real leb?
> 
> also ive always known goldseal to be afghan hash whats redseal then?



I'm 39 ( i added the the rest for the old men lol DST is older but i look older than DST lol) i remember getting the Leb a couple of times before it dried up it was nearly 25 years ago now so my memory of stonage from the Leb is not the best and red seal is just what it says it's a red seal just like a stamp it allows the grower or buyer to know from where or to who


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

Go fuck yourself you bald headed son of a bitch, i've seen more hair on bacon!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Gold seal is afghan and red seal is pakistan i think mate



Just had a google and Robbie is spot on red seal is stani hash


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Go fuck yourself you bald headed son of a bitch, i've seen more hair on bacon!



Bit random TTT have you just stubbed your toe or something?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Bit random TTT have you just stubbed your toe or something?


Don't mind me, i'm a bit drunk and when i'm wathcing something i enjoy i start quoting it to the world  nothing personal about it at all. 

[video=youtube_share;T4BE-kJPHFk]http://youtu.be/T4BE-kJPHFk[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> now im confused but any goldseal ive had has always tasted samey a taste i associate with afghan hash ive brought it as goldseal or afghan many times and always has a samey taste some batchs have been stronger than others but that distinctive taste/smell is always the same.
> 
> whats redseal like then?



Pretty much the same mate they border each other and both country's grow the native bush which are indica/Afghani (some people say they are different some say the same) there would be differences but i remember having gold or red never the both as i was only 15 at the time lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Iv got few mates who grow. We used to talk about smoking it and of course birds. Now all we talk about is growing lol iv got giga bud/ orig amnizia white widow. Acapoco gold and standard cheese. What you got


----------



## dura72 (Aug 15, 2012)

B.A in politics mate. i enjoy most of the social sciences ( apart from psychology, its a fuckin wank subject taught by wanks and for wanks, complete cobblers where no 2 people agree). like yourself mate i study to increase my knowledge not to gain employment but i'd be nice to get a job i actually dont fucking loath. im 40 btw so the girls 11 years younger. personally i'll study almost anything that interests me and that field can be helluva diverse, ive always been a heavy reader from pulp fiction to the classics and everything in between.btw fone your local scrap yard and get a 2nd hand cat or just run a bloody straight pipe thru, unless its due its mot. im gonna need to grow, no option, the student loan is fuckin bare subsistence.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got few mates who grow. We used to talk about smoking it and of course birds. Now all we talk about is growing lol iv got giga bud/ orig amnizia white widow. Acapoco gold and standard cheese. What you got



Just chopped a tahoe og, pineapple chunk, cheesedawg, 2 sogouda, sour diesel and 3 royal cheese it was a rushed job so the yield is going to be shite but waht is there is well worth having


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Done sour diesel couple times. Good strain I was going to get cheesedawg but mate didn't rate it. Forgott say got jack flash and double dutch on. Jack flash for smoking lovely smoke. You heard anything of acapoco gold this my 2nd try at it. Had tent and frinds and he fucked ph and fuck knows what else so when cropped didn't look to good. I blamed him but iv done 10 and everyone looks same as last one. Mite leave in 12 weeks see what its sayiong then


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got few mates who grow. We used to talk about smoking it and of course birds. Now all we talk about is growing lol iv got giga bud/ orig amnizia white widow. Acapoco gold and standard cheese. What you got


me ive just got the clone-onlys growing exodus cheese and pyschosis.

really enjoyed that amnesia haze only tried it 1st time the other day, had a fair bit of barney farms acapolco gold is a lovely smoke that.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry for mis spelling. Iv just ripped all fan leaves of few plants. Left me fingers sticky as. I'm on fone buttons keep sticking


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Its the orignal amneisa. Not the haze lucky if get 7g of a plant with the haze. So guy in dam told me. Was the acapoc gold you had dark brown? I don't rate it but think could be my growing as I'm not there all time to check on plants. Iv got green house seeds cheese. Been told closest to exodus can get. Most my plants are clones I just like trying new strains so when in dam ill pick up few seeds


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> me ive just got the clone-onlys growing exodus cheese and pyschosis.
> 
> really enjoyed that amnesia haze only tried it 1st time the other day, had a fair bit of barney farms acapolco gold is a lovely smoke that.



I've heard that amnesia haze super silver haze and G13 haze being 1 and the same just grown by different breeders not sure how much if any truth is in there thow


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Its the orignal amneisa. Not the haze lucky if get 7g of a plant with the haze. So guy in dam told me. Was the acapoc gold you had dark brown? I don't rate it but think could be my growing as I'm not there all time to check on plants. Iv got green house seeds cheese. Been told closest to exodus can get. Most my plants are clones I just like trying new strains so when in dam ill pick up few seeds


the aco ive smoked wasnt dark brown but was covered in huge visable trics and really tastey with a sativa like high me mate grew it a good few times but gave up in the end cause of the long flowering times.

ive actually heard some good things from a trusted member about the greenhouse exo im not a big fan of greenhouse but i trust him and he said its good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeh the red seal is what i used to get as a youth gold came about sometimes was always about 3g a score never new the price of ozs was only a youth.
Guy i used to buy it off as a youth has been round says its propa seal which i knew anyway just not the cleanest hes had taste wise and smell of it burnin apart from that its nice hes had some so cant be bad hed allready been sellin the stuff 10+ years when i was buyin off him 14 year ago lol hes still a fuckin hippy now, got a little gangi beard swisted with a bead on it for ffs lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Done sour diesel couple times. Good strain I was going to get cheesedawg but mate didn't rate it. Forgott say got jack flash and double dutch on. Jack flash for smoking lovely smoke. You heard anything of acapoco gold this my 2nd try at it. Had tent and frinds and he fucked ph and fuck knows what else so when cropped didn't look to good. I blamed him but iv done 10 and everyone looks same as last one. Mite leave in 12 weeks see what its sayiong then



The cheesedawg is a tasty smoke if you like diesels you'll like the dawg big hairy not dense buds


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've heard that amnesia haze super silver haze and G13 haze being 1 and the same just grown by different breeders not sure how much if any truth is in there thow


i have no idea what it was really 3eyes it did have that peppery flavour like the lemon haze tho but the buzz was sooooooooo much different the amnesia was total couchlock indica stone but most deffo had that haze flavour???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

The G13 haze i did was a nice smoke an i aint just sayin that lolol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Iv done super silver haze and do not think it amnesa haze. Only smoked am haze but was dif from silver haze. I got from green house seeds. I mite be wrong


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2012)

the only haze ive tried is cheeseberry haze and that was banging


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

mr west said:


> the only haze ive tried is cheeseberry haze and that was banging


Managed to sqeeze 1 of those from donny a fem was after um for ages but fuckin sannies never had none i cant wait to pop the fucker tbh, ment to be a 9 week haze int it mate?


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 15, 2012)

super silver is a (skunk x northern lights) x haze and g13 is g13 cut x haze and amnesia haze is something different again 

and newuser was it like this ( 1st couple pics amnesia haze soma 2004 cup clone ) :
https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45071-amnesia-haze-cheeseberry-haze-chocolope-chemdog-and-hashplant-ice-o-crazy/


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

whats the stone like on that seal then pukka me old ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> whats the stone like on that seal then pukka me old ?


Old school stone mate cant be arsed to move with muncies big time.

was ment to have txt ya today mate ffs i do my own head in sometimes im gettin bad.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Old school stone mate cant be arsed to move with muncies big time.
> 
> was ment to have txt ya today mate ffs i do my own head in sometimes im gettin bad.


good to hear, looking forward to receiving mine 

And that's one of the reasons i don't give my contact details out to anyone whatsoever, never feel guilty for ignoring peoples texts and calls an whatnot  Fuck keeping in touch with people. Antisocial as fuck i know, and doesn't allow me to keep many friends, but i like it, tend to jsut consider it as a part of the potential aspergers package. Works well for me


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> super silver is a (skunk x northern lights) x haze and g13 is g13 cut x haze and amnesia haze is something different again
> 
> and newuser was it like this ( 1st couple pics amnesia haze soma 2004 cup clone ) :
> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45071-amnesia-haze-cheeseberry-haze-chocolope-chemdog-and-hashplant-ice-o-crazy/


yes it was maybe not so green but that could be the age of the bud but was sooooo covered in trics like the pic was very impressed with the bag appeal as well as the stone, my tolerance is high at the mo ive not long harvested myself and been smoking load but that amnesia really did fuck me up.

i was doing buckets of it and was asleep by 8pm and didnt wake till 9am lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Old school stone mate cant be arsed to move with muncies big time.
> 
> was ment to have txt ya today mate ffs i do my own head in sometimes im gettin bad.


dont sweat it m8 im always getting told im a unsoicable rude cunt cause i never reply lol it aint i dont wana or mean to its just i 4get lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

still on the blue cheese ,its great having jars full, stoned as fuck.
the amnesia haze is my fav haze so far. equal to lazs slh pheno i sampled.both special smokes but very different. the anmesia does carry that old school haze taste but its refined and strong as feck i thought. i had in the dam and mixed with the chocolope(seemed help bring the choc taste out).
abit amnesia comes through this way every now n then and its nice. just find on the bc i dont crave many other strains


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 15, 2012)

i find any haze n haze hybrids will cut straight through any tolerence, and if you dont really know what it was it so hard to tell bcos they all got the same zesty peppery haze smell.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> still on the blue cheese ,its great having jars full, stoned as fuck.
> the amnesia haze is my fav haze so far. equal to lazs slh pheno i sampled.both special smokes but very different. the anmesia does carry that old school haze taste but its refined and strong as feck i thought. i had in the dam and mixed with the chocolope(seemed help bring the choc taste out).
> abit amnesia comes through this way every now n then and its nice. just find on the bc i dont crave many other strains


theres good reason soooo many grow the blue cheese its a nice strain, bc's ive tasted over time quite a few have had more blueberry flavour than the dutch passion blueberry i grew for near 2yr!

hows you anyway ya old fanny? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Im the pretty much the same ttt but its mostly my memory used to laugh it off, an be like its the weed fuckin me short term memory lol but now its gettin bad fuckin me up big time, if a jobs longer then a day im fucked at work cant remember what ive done, i read txt or emails then forget ive seen um an look like a cunt all time some times some 1 calls for aye lass an i take a message or its important an she walks in the door 2min later an i forget ffs


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

stoned and good thanks matey.
out my bc i found two major phenos 1s ok its more blue berry milder smell and taste and high
2nd the more cheesey but bit beery end toke, it stinks like rotten human remains haha and fucks u in the face badly. i notice i feel sober as always smoking ,then look in mirror and i look so fucked its unreal. tiny red swallon eyes ,pale as feck and a cheesy grin haha.then asleep in half hour n dribbling
shame as the banging pheno was atiny plant and 2nd one off them was abused by mites and buds scraggy. on last j the nice plant now and got 2 jars mite shagged bud.
then got four jars the berry pheno and seems alright really. better then wot i can buy . most smoked 2 jars worth last month or so hahahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

wots new with u then newuser? 4 plants going alrite?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im the pretty much the same ttt but its mostly my memory used to laugh it off, an be like its the weed fuckin me short term memory lol but now its gettin bad fuckin me up big time, if a jobs longer then a day im fucked at work cant remember what ive done, i read txt or emails then forget ive seen um an look like a cunt all time some times some 1 calls for aye lass an i take a message or its important an she walks in the door 2min later an i forget ffs


Ah, i've always been like that so i try not to let it worry me  "hey, what were the takings yesterday" .... "ummmm, £4000, something like that"


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wots new with u then newuser? 4 plants going alrite?


u no me mdb just a 4plant wanabee lolol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

where is she tonight then? u all scared her off ?
nothing wrong with four plants man, i only do 4 or 6 each time. any mores just hassle but im lazy as fuck.
u been on the driving or sorting out a course yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> where is she tonight then? u all scared her off ?
> nothing wrong with four plants man, i only do 4 or 6 each time. any mores just hassle but im lazy as fuck.
> u been on the driving or sorting out a course yet?


m8 i yielded 21oz of them 4plants and im still in debt i aint sorted shit out mdb but next crop m8 always next crop lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

get ya pics out get ya pics out get ya pics out for the newbs!!! lolololol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

21 o and still in debt? man was u ticked up through the nose or something bfore chop day?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> 21 o and still in debt? man was u ticked up through the nose or something bfore chop day?


not at all m8 i dont pay for sniff ya nutter lol it aint worth paying for most the time.

i was a grand in the pan for being away a month of the grow that what i paid my sister, n just other debts mdb i got no skills m8 it how i pay bills.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

fair enoughs. mod cons etc do all add up.
cooked some rocking loaded potato skins tonight, bacon.toms.cheese.onions yummy. starving still tho think cake oclock time
have good night all


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> get ya pics out get ya pics out get ya pics out for the newbs!!! lolololol



&#8203;nice bud porn mr chunky


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;nice bud porn mr chunky


always a pleasure ya dirty sket lol

where ya been anyway?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Unlucky you dint used to work at blackpool did you?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

How you up load pics?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm from blackpool


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> always a pleasure ya dirty sket lol
> 
> where ya been anyway?


&#8203;jog on 4plant wanna beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ..... just living in the real world lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Unlucky you dint used to work at blackpool did you?


&#8203;i just might of, yes


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i just might of yes


You know when a face looks familiar an then weeks later it clicks...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fair enoughs. mod cons etc do all add up.
> cooked some rocking loaded potato skins tonight, bacon.toms.cheese.onions yummy. starving still tho think cake oclock time
> have good night all


Noodles from the chinese supermarket are on the plate for me 

Not sure how you do your loaded skins, i scoop the potato out and mash and the refill and bake again, but next time you do, scoop it out, and then mash it up with creme fraiche cheddar and your ingredients. Generally hate creme fraiche but in loaded skins it's the fucking bomb. Oh, don't forget some double cream and butter. Fuck healthy eating  I mortified folk on this course i did, fuck milk in mashed potato, double cream every time!

[video=youtube_share;IhvnxOGMvMo]http://youtu.be/IhvnxOGMvMo[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm from blackpool


&#8203;tacky 4sure lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm from blackpool


lmao fucking el m8 why post that ya nutter if i could be bothered id open a can of internet forum whoop arse lol but i carnt so unlucky n her dirty fingernails will have to do lolol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You know when a face looks familiar an then weeks later it clicks...


&#8203;what sort of job do you think i was doing in blackpool ?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm from blackpool but don't live there moved down south to cheltenham 5 years. Best thing I did blackpool ok for short stays. Plus they charge 250 for oz lol no good to me that


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what sort of job do you think i was doing in blackpool ?


If your who im thinkin you was very good id even say the best there


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Not where you from where your going. We all got come from somewhere lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao fucking el m8 why post that ya nutter if i could be bothered id open a can of internet forum whoop arse lol but i carnt so unlucky n her dirty fingernails will have to do lolol


&#8203;dirty fingernails... ? you drunk


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha, cheltenham, not para about gchq being next door? My older bro went to school there so was often there, always used to claim that that was here chav came from, cheltenham average, chav  not sure which i prefer, blackpool or chelenthanm, niether i think  Only thing i enjoyed about going there was TGI fridays, fuck yeah!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;dirty fingernails... ? you drunk


lmao fucking el girl ya carnt dish it out if ya carnt take it, if im mr chucky then ur miss sket lol too many wana give it but get the arse when recieved............

i been called every fat,skint,loser cunt in this thread and ive given more back u really need to learn how to share lol

night night


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so wtf? unlucky lowering the preverbial tone again?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If your who im thinkin you was very good id even say the best there


not me then as ive never been good at feck all lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao fucking el girl ya carnt dish it out if ya carnt take it, if im mr chucky then ur miss sket lol too many wana give it but get the arse when recieved............
> 
> i been called every fat,skint,loser cunt in this thread and ive given more back u really need to learn how to share lol
> 
> night night


&#8203;ha ha i bet you have, its ok chunky you call away as its like water off a ducks back with me as you no


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so wtf? unlucky lowering the preverbial tone again?



no thats your job lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> not me then as ive never been good at feck all lol


You look good enough to me luv.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Well thats me semi gone lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You look good enough to me luv.



good enough to what ? sit on your lap lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> good enough to what ? sit on your lap lol


So you are her.......semi's back


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

lol........ dirty


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Lolol im just messin but seriously did you dance in blackpool luv? lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lolol im just messin but seriously did you dance in blackpool luv? lol



yes i did many times


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha remember a strappin lad from sheffield?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha remember a strappin lad from sheffield?


and YOUDE know about strapping LADS wunt ya


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha remember a strappin lad from sheffield?


no.............................................................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and YOUDE know about strapping LADS wunt ya


Fuck off mate im tryin to remonis lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and YOUDE know about strapping LADS wunt ya



&#8203;do tell


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no.............................................................


Cant be you then luv  ......she was a manc an fancied abit remebered me every year used to ask me back to manc land lol an partys at bouncers houses lol old me bolloxed sniffed up to fuck at a party full of boucers an lapdancers lol would have been fun!!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant be you then luv  ......she was a manc an fancied abit remebered me every year used to ask me back to manc land lol an partys at bouncers houses lol old me bolloxed sniffed up to fuck at a party full of boucers an lapdancers lol would have been fun!!



lol...................... i don't live like that and never have or ever will


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 15, 2012)

Right im off gutted now i had un finished bussiness lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off mate im tryin to remonis lol


lmao.....................yel be rite mate i mean they say life bgins at 50 so urs is just startin

and TT i never just got that paypal charge u sed about? i just used services or good cant remember


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 15, 2012)

wtf. woke up half 3. man thank god for blue cheese


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what sort of job do you think i was doing in blackpool ?


Peeling and lap dancing?


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 16, 2012)

PROMO CODES FOR HERBIES BOYS.
Hi

We are in the process of arranging a promo for rollitup, it will be rollitup5 which will give 5% off any order. (It is active now if you want to use it)
We also have the promo code herbie for 10% off any order over £100

Best regards

Herbie


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

man no offence but they r some tight promos.
last batch seeds i got from was our local seed bank breeders boutique and that was cos off the 50 per cent off 420 promo.
TO TEMPT ME TO PART CASH I NEED BETTER DEALS THEN 5 OR 10 PER CENT OFF.
anyways how the devil r we all


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

Especially.if u need to spend a ton first. Wot happened to good old fashioned 10% of a pack??


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

cant pm again. wot a fecker hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## dura72 (Aug 16, 2012)

morning scatologists, well herew e go again, first up is meeting with my bank mangaer to find out if its worthwhile to change from my current account to a student account, then its off to the dole office coz im now deemed fit to work and i need to make new claim then its into the opticians for a new set of goggles in anticipation of uni and get my licence back, normally only wear glasses when its getting dark and im driving but im gonna be reading stuff on blackboards/projector screen so i'll need em for that. and finally i shall be going to my grow to give them a feed and water and check how close harvest may be and then to the other grow where i think its time to pot up, all 7 clones appear to have succeeded so that gives me 5 blue widow and 2 exo cheese ready for the next grow. all in all a busy and productive day ahead....that'll mean i need to lay down for 2 or 3 days afterwards.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 16, 2012)

Alright lads had a bottle of iso delivered earlier so will be having a go at making some oil later, can't remember if it was yesterday or the day before we were talking about it and I got the misses to order a bottle but fucking hell the delivery seems quick especially if it was yesterday it was ordered?
It seems my tiny little mind doesn't work so well these days, oh well the misses will know I'm not even sure what day of the week it is most of the time, good job cannabis doesn't have any ill effects or I'd be blaming it for my premature dementia lol what was I saying again?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 16, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Alright lads had a bottle of iso delivered earlier so will be having a go at making some oil later, can't remember if it was yesterday or the day before we were talking about it and I got the misses to order a bottle but fucking hell the delivery seems quick especially if it was yesterday it was ordered?
> It seems my tiny little mind doesn't work so well these days, oh well the misses will know I'm not even sure what day of the week it is most of the time, good job cannabis doesn't have any ill effects or I'd be blaming it for my premature dementia lol what was I saying again?


that was about 2 weeks ago now lol. yeah mate that was quick, i think it was day before yesterday. mine still hasnt come yet, ive only had the coffee filters so far


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 16, 2012)

I always enjoy when you can order at 4pm and it arrives 7am the next day. We had a yank non the cooking course who could not get over this notion, she placed an order, it arrived. She had been thinking a week minimum, the UK can suck at times but being a small island has it's benefits 

Spending my morning and now afternoon geeking out and trying to force windows 7 to accept some naff old graphics drivers for no other reason than that i enjoy being able to press the strat button and an arrow and have the computer move my windows around and resize em, so sad


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

easy dragon. grow going any better dude? wot u smoking at present?


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> man no offence but they r some tight promos.
> last batch seeds i got from was our local seed bank breeders boutique and that was cos off the 50 per cent off 420 promo.
> TO TEMPT ME TO PART CASH I NEED BETTER DEALS THEN 5 OR 10 PER CENT OFF.
> anyways how the devil r we all


how you keeping mate? im just passing the e mail on mate, i have used herbies quite a bit and had no complaints.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

MDB did you get any males out your BC seeds you made ?


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


have a look at ruderalis, I think it has a 5 -6 week flowering period. maybe start them off indoors.

Auldy

just noticed how old this post was that I replied to :0/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

aint it a little late now for outdoor grow?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> how you keeping mate? im just passing the e mail on mate, i have used herbies quite a bit and had no complaints.


omg a welsh mod watever next IMO lol


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah, I just noticed the post i repied to was years old, newbie in here :0/


----------



## dura72 (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> omg a welsh mod watever next IMO lol


betcha this lad'll sort the sheep from the lambs.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

one male outta 30 odd plants between me and mates so far. had one fem have 15 pips. i think as had a male in tent early flower and one pod may opened, dont think was hermie. rest bud fine on plant other then 3 popcorn nuggets. theres one banging rotten smelling pheno , it dont grow big yeild but it cripples u and ya face man


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> how you keeping mate? im just passing the e mail on mate, i have used herbies quite a bit and had no complaints.


good mate and you? i no but i think if this a weed site then all seed promos should go up here, esp the good uns.


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was only aving a dig m8 about the age you aint that much older than me i dont think 36-38 aint ya im 30 but was serious bout the Lebanese ive heard me oldman go on about it and heard a few old peeps talk of it but never tried it meself.
> 
> is there any distinctive qaulitys to it to no that its real leb?
> 
> also ive always known goldseal to be afghan hash whats redseal then?


leb was very soft, only had to lick it with a flame and it went very soft n fluffy. looked kinda sandy... the criminals brought out slate , that kinda looked like LEb in the 90's. no stone from it though.

redseal , just refers to the colour of the cellothane wrap that was around the soft black at the time ..

Auldy...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

yeh iremember leb gold and black,, came in a little sak round in shape!! man that was TIME ago 

id be a awsome mod i think LOL


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> betcha this lad'll sort the sheep from the lambs.



We can all do that with ease [video=youtube;qniwI2hNhDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qniwI2hNhDs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video] just like this


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> one male outta 30 odd plants between me and mates so far. had one fem have 15 pips. i think as had a male in tent early flower and one pod may opened, dont think was hermie. rest bud fine on plant other then 3 popcorn nuggets. theres one banging rotten smelling pheno , it dont grow big yeild but it cripples u and ya face man


nice man , im gonna pop some of them soon  
Anything to look out for to tell if i get the rotten pheno , like did it grow diff in structure or leaf wise, etc ? 
If you find that pheno again try n clone it then hit it with some male pollen and those seeds should carry more of the rotten phenos  

i wanna try n get a blue cheese male out the seeds you "gifted" over to me , would make some killer crosses with some of the strains ive got ... i really wanna cross the BC out with some kush to make a absolutly killer narcotic strain


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh iremember leb gold and black,, came in a little sak round in shape!! man that was TIME ago
> 
> id be a awsome mod i think LOL


You wouldnt be able to do the job mate .. being a MOD means having to jump in feet 1st .... your fucked then lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the UK growers thread Auldy66 ... were all cool in here but we do have the tendencies to shit stir , abuse each other and argue over fuck all / rip each other to pieces , just bare a brave face n give as good as you get and you fit right in  

Unless your a fuckin retard , then we will destroy you !! hahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> You wouldnt be able to do the job mate .. being a MOD means having to jump in feet 1st .... your fucked then lol


awwww lol below the belt ther my man,,,literaly  haha
anyway stop being a forum whore and posting everywer! we all know uv only ever grow A tomato


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> We can all do that with ease [video=youtube;qniwI2hNhDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qniwI2hNhDs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video] just like this


i thought the welsh did other shtuff with lambs??>> cummon u know??:


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> awwww lol below the belt ther my man,,,literaly  haha
> anyway stop being a forum whore and posting everywer! we all know uv only ever grow A tomato



and that fucker died lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought the welsh did other shtuff with lambs??>> cummon u know??:


You mean we season them for export over the border to your lot, a nice internal marinade


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> and that fucker died lol


lol not even supirsed haha



3eyes said:


> You mean we season them for export over the border to your lot, a nice internal marinade


dont u mean,

u welsh fuk the sheeps and lambs then send them to us in england to break them in?
long and short U fuk em THEN we break em in


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

Internal marinade lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

anything worth downloading at minute mate ... bored as fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> anything worth downloading at minute mate ... bored as fuck


yeh lizard lick towing tv series lol fuking mint
or
freelancers---- 50 cent,robern deniro

umm--- stander-- old film bowt south african cop turned bank robber

the watch--adam sandler-- comedy CAM but full line audio and the copys not bad so very watchable

ATM--- good

el gringo

breaking bad season 5 has started if anyone hasent watched this ITS A MUST SEE!!! best tv series iv watched ina long time


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

nice one man , ill get on them , been watching alot of anime/manga series lately lol , i know iknow sad as fuck , but i seem to really get into them !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> nice one man , ill get on them , been watching alot of anime/manga series lately lol , i know iknow sad as fuck , but i seem to really get into them !


simple minds yeh?

YEY thank god just won a new motherboard on ebay thank FUK!


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

@ rob. yeh b good to cross i think. the rotten ones just stinks twice as bad but half size buds. plant structure seemed same. also same leaves. mites seemed like rotten ones also out four bc two rotten two more bluebery n weaker phenos the mites went for rotten n left other two untouched, odd i no.
think wanna veg afew take clones each and label and wen parents midway through ten twelve weeks the buds should reveal wots wot.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> @ rob. yeh b good to cross i think. the rotten ones just stinks twice as bad but half size buds. plant structure seemed same. also same leaves. mites seemed like rotten ones also out four bc two rotten two more bluebery n weaker phenos the mites went for rotten n left other two untouched, odd i no.
> think wanna veg afew take clones each and label and wen parents midway through ten twelve weeks the buds should reveal wots wot.


Sounds like a plan mango , how long you been flowering these BC's then ?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol not even supirsed haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep spot on we know how you fellas like to stir our bollock porrige help your self there's plenty more to come


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Yep spot on we know how you fellas like to stir our bollock porrige help your self there's plenty more to come


no cmmment lol hhaha

just mounted sum speakers above me monitor to get em of stand and fuk me i thought i did em level! more pissed than sambo on giro day!


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

we give it some special welsh seasoning and you english cant get enough of it thats why you all Love sucking c**k


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

Anybody now the prices on these bars that are knockin about lads ?


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Welcome to the UK growers thread Auldy66 ... were all cool in here but we do have the tendencies to shit stir , abuse each other and argue over fuck all / rip each other to pieces , just bare a brave face n give as good as you get and you fit right in
> 
> Unless your a fuckin retard , then we will destroy you !! hahah


no worries dawg, I like a laugh..


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

bars of what?

formula bar?
decent hash?
palmolive?

;0)


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> we give it some special welsh seasoning and you english cant get enough of it thats why you all Love sucking c**k


But we dont call a sheep a leisure centre


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no cmmment lol hhaha
> 
> just mounted sum speakers above me monitor to get em of stand and fuk me i thought i did em level! more pissed than sambo on giro day!


never signed on in me life wankstain lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

yea im asking how much formula bar is on a cannbis forum


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> But we dont call a sheep a leisure centre



You can call a sheep whatever you like they won't come to you especially if your shouting leisure centre


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> never signed on in me life wankstain lol



Or worked lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Or worked lol


dont swear at me! lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

The Bracknell massive has just arrived time to warm up the volcano and kettle laters guys x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> bars of what?
> 
> formula bar?
> decent hash?
> ...


x a ounce by 9 and knock a bit off ul be about rite!! 
forumlas about 30-50 a oz lol wtf would u want that tho


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

All i want to know is how much billy's bars are lol ?


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

3oz of the stinkiest Exodus cheese & thats official from the lads @ work, i cudda got us all sacked. and i'v just chopped a 65 day haze with abt an oscar on it. pic of close up nug here. not bad for a learner eh. im using ionics but not got much left & can anyone suggest anything better.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

hahah he hasnt said yet , there £80 a oz so id say prob 65 - 70 on the bar , who knows with billy though , there prob 80 a single and 90 each on the bar .... lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> 3oz of the stinkiest Exodus cheese & thats official from the lads @ work, i cudda got us all sacked. and i'v just chopped a 65 day haze with abt an oscar on it. pic of close up nug here. not bad for a learner eh. im using ionics but not got much left & can anyone suggest anything better.


Nice fatty ...  Respect where respect is due !

what lights you growing under? that 3oz off the 1 exodus plant ? 
I love Exo but after abit it gets abit samey n boring , nice to have a good selection imo ..


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

last time i seen a real 9bar was abt 4year ago. solid is shit here for too long, dry deisel brown shite. the reason i started growin my own.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> last time i seen a real 9bar was abt 4year ago. solid is shit here for too long, dry deisel brown shite. the reason i started growin my own.


Depends who you know mate , solid is deffo shit but theres some nice Gold Seal (squidgy) knocking about the UK at minute ... like i say .. depends who you know and how well people get to know you .. keep ya eyes open and become a well known member ... good things come to those who wait ... all im saying


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

only a 250w m8 for temps. but will use a 400 in winter.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> only a 250w m8 for temps. but will use a 400 in winter.


yeah temps have been a pain in the arse in last few months .. one day my room would be 32 degrees and id be like fuck ! id adjust my fans n ducts get the temp to 27-28 , next day its pissing it down and my temps are in high teens low twenties and i have to adjust again .. fucking wank UK weather !!


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> hahah he hasnt said yet , there £80 a oz so id say prob 65 - 70 on the bar , who knows with billy though , there prob 80 a single and 90 each on the bar .... lmao



Lmao ill speak to him when he returns lol thanks robbie mate .


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

How fucking annoying are these flash adverts !!!!!!

The old attitude ads used to annoy me these fuckers are 10 times worse !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

from NW m8 most ppl rob there own grannys. may get the odd half oz bt a 9B i aint seen for donkeys. rather stick wi me lambs bread. i h8 sellin my own shit but get noid & pass some out. rather keep it i appreciate it more


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah temps have been a pain in the arse in last few months .. one day my room would be 32 degrees and id be like fuck ! id adjust my fans n ducts get the temp to 27-28 , next day its pissing it down and my temps are in high teens low twenties and i have to adjust again .. fucking wank UK weather !!


What fans you got robb i just bought 2 fans with built in temp controll and speed controlls they are the dogs nuts cant fault them , keeping cool 2 600w just under 200 for the *8" and the 6 " .


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

Man gold seal black was good in the 90s but now most solid is shit i get a 7g of polen from time to time but any thing els is pish bulked up with fuk know what.

If you get what they call soapbar you can make it smokable by boiling it up in a pot to get most of the shit they put in it but ut smells like shit when you boil it.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

am on a ps3 no adds m8.


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You can call a sheep whatever you like they won't come to you especially if your shouting leisure centre


sneak attack, just at the edge of a cliff is best


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> How fucking annoying are these flash adverts !!!!!!
> 
> The old attitude ads used to annoy me these fuckers are 10 times worse !!!!!!!!!!!!


take it u use firfox dont u? internet exporer suks ass anyways https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/ 

use that never see any ads again 

justsetting up me grow space ect,
only got 3mtres of ducting
1x blue spec cfl
1x inlet fan from the roof wich is most expensive and im done 

just making the wall mounts to mount my scrog screen, just stumped on height above pots im hearing confilifting 8-12 inch,, this time im nrly all clone only and airpots so im unsure on the growth rate


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> only a 250w m8 for temps. but will use a 400 in winter.


I blew my last 400(ooh err), stuck a 250 in my 400 unit.... what a laugh, could have cooked me breakfast in there. the thermom was like one in a roadrunner cartoon, when it about to blow 

this was 20 years ago in bahgdad right enough. , yeah i know you were smokin shit in bagdad, when i was still in my dads bag


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

fuk me theyve (riu) re-activate the captcha... thats down to the recent spam that is


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> take it u use firfox dont u? internet exporer suks ass anyways https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/
> 
> use that never see any ads again


im using Chrome  anything for that ?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

One my white widow turned hermie and pollanated my giga bud. So got shit load of seeds. You think worth growning them? Don't want waste space if gonna be bunk


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah gold seal & red & bush. i loved that old bush smell. think thats been hybridized & crossed out of existence now eh. still get pollen now n again but the rocky is a toxic buzz. real nazty.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

@rob. went twelve weeks on 1. led so takes week or two longer and i go by wen they saying done. reckon could gone another week or two but that down to week or so lock outwen treated with mite stuff.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> im using Chrome  anything for that ?


yeh here 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> I blew my last 400(ooh err), stuck a 250 in my 400 unit.... what a laugh, could have cooked me breakfast in there. the thermom was like one in a roadrunner cartoon, when it about to blow
> 
> this was 20 years ago in bahgdad right enough. , yeah i know you were smokin shit in bagdad, when i was still in my dads bag


Sticking 400w through a 250w isnt the cleverest experiment lmao ... 

and seeing as earlier you was talking about Leb and when it was about id say your dad sprayed you all over your mothers face along time before i was born lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> sneak attack, just at the edge of a cliff is best



You know a lot about it must be some Welshman in you to


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

wtf is this captcha shit , i tried to post a reply n it just popped up , lets just say i left a personnal message for mr rollitup .... bought time he sorted this fucking piece of shit forum out .. none of the others have the problems RIU has !


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh here
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom



cheers man ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> wtf is this captcha shit , i tried to post a reply n it just popped up , lets just say i left a personnal message for mr rollitup .... bought time he sorted this fucking piece of shit forum out .. none of the others have the problems RIU has !


lol yeh otherday ther was tons of spam. selling sites ect and now this has popped up happened few moonthsa bak too... it first appeared wen kev the prik was spamming his moron site THXN KEV~!


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Quick question iv had 16 plants growing in pots in my back yard. Growing well something munched some leaves but otherwise good. Question is shall I just leave them? Or try and control light buy putting in shed or something 12/12.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Also I don't know what strains it is just mix of at least 5. Was just fucking about had some spear cuttings and pots.


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 16, 2012)

unless u can be arsed movin 16 pots 2 times a day just leave em most strains flower naturally now anyway.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

How long they been growing how big are they have you been feeding them nutes?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

fuk me everyone a expert all of a sudden... must be lost


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;qFS05dmlCBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFS05dmlCBE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;okOw_VVl4eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okOw_VVl4eE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me everyone a expert all of a sudden... must be lost


 you on about me ?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

They all diff in size smallest is 7in biggest 3f. Had them out start of may. What about light leak? I know all indoor plants because that all I grow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> you on about me ?


dunno am i/? are u a expert?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> They all diff in size smallest is 7in biggest 3f. Had them out start of may. What about light leak? I know all indoor plants because that all I grow


i look at it like this in nature its NOT 100% dark so i guess a slight leak isent w bother or im just to fucking lazy to plug it but hell ive not had no problems,, just get a black light if u need to be in ther durning the day


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sure must be few experts on here. What's the issue?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

No light leak as the only light they should get is from the sun.
As for the hight how they no all about the same hight where they all germed at same time but whith them being outside they will flower them selfs once the autum starts.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Fuck it ill just leave them. Didn't think anything would come of it. Just because getting so big started thinking mite get bit of bud out these lol. It is what it is ill leave them


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno am i/? are u a expert?


 I can boil an egg so yes i am an eggspert lol.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

All cuttings from diff plants but mostly same size. Something been munching them. Couple got no tops if knew how to up load pics I'd take some.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

Did some1 ask for a expert??? Fear not I'm hear lmao

If u leave them el natural u wana hope for a late good summer they only gonna start budding around nowish so u then add ya 8-10 wk flower time and ur well into october and if its pissing down like it usually is then.

Well ya gonna av a shitload of moldy fucked bud that's even if the sun has lasted long enough to give ya decent bud.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

Now thats a good one.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

Best bet is too veg them to a nice size indoor and then use the hottest months I.e july,aug for budding but forcing them I.e covering in darkness 12-12

Will be a chore tho with 16 lol may aswel just let em do there fing and hope for good weather


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I did expect it around oct time. Pretty sure mostly white widow because of leaf shape maybe few double dutch and amnesa. Just have to see what the gods bring


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Wasn't an option to have indoors. Just had 20 or so cuttings that rooted spare I thought bang in yard see what happens. Now got these plants that starting to look like mite get bud of. You think could just put black sheet over them for 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

U can do anything m8 that's gonna cover em in darkness, put em in a shed, boxes, why not a black sheet?

Prob u got now tho is the weather its getting late now and seems to be raining a fucking lot yeah they are saying another mini heatwave but what end of sept early oct gonna be like cause by then ur have proper buds and they don't like rain lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Was thinking of putting in shed then reality of moving them everday 1st thing put me of. Iv got some black sheeting ill cover them if it rains fuck all I can do just let them be


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

fuk was gunna say summet and my minds gone blank! its a conspiricy man


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyway what's best strain to grow for profit? I'm always trying new strains out looking for perfect one. Double dutch and giga are main ones I do for profit


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Was thinking of putting in shed then reality of moving them everday 1st thing put me of. Iv got some black sheeting ill cover them if it rains fuck all I can do just let them be


 Wil say will no one see you and get sus when taking back and forth?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha my mind in a state or blank most the time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Anyway what's best strain to grow for profit? I'm always trying new strains out looking for perfect one. Double dutch and giga are main ones I do for profit


Exodus cheese and not the greenhouse fake the clone-only real mcoy.

Stinks, finishes quick, yields real well, easy to grow and is strong as fuck.

But each to there own some may say different.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Anyway what's best strain to grow for profit? I'm always trying new strains out looking for perfect one. Double dutch and giga are main ones I do for profit


its ok sambo il asnwer for you cos we all know its cummin


CLONE ONLY MAN UK CLONE ONLY!!EXO WOOHOOO!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Exodus cheese and not the greenhouse fake the clone-only real mcoy.
> 
> Stinks, finishes quick, yields real well, easy to grow and is strong as fuck.


LOL obviously i diden beat you to it haha i knew it tho!!

and also yeh as he says!!! i concur


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Nah doubt it Iv got quite bit of land and nearest person to me is a drive. I'd be unlucky if someone spotted it. I do still get para about it though lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

If some1 can give me a better all round strain to earn from then I'd happily drop the exo.

Am not saying there not better strain of course there is but to earn from and as a complete package its all about the clone-onlys and exo impaticular.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Only cheese iv got is greenhouse. Iv had exodus cuttings before but never 100% it is what said. Was nice though. Everytime I do cheese I don't get yield I was looking for. Get 2.5kg of 18 double dutch


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

Exo's shite psychosis rules the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> If some1 can give me a better all round strain to earn from then I'd happily drop the exo.
> 
> Am not saying there not better strain of course there is but to earn from and as a complete package its all about the clone-onlys and exo impaticular.


GHS Trainwreck,al send u a cut m8 lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Exodus cheese and not the greenhouse fake the clone-only real mcoy.
> 
> Stinks, finishes quick, yields real well, easy to grow and is strong as fuck.
> 
> But each to there own some may say different.



clone only ? are you sure lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

hmm apple crumble shortbreads


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hmm apple crumble shortbreads



&#8203;go on then sounds lush


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheese. 8 wks


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

they r.
sticky middle is mind blowing. haha
shortbreads alright too 
how r we all?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> they r.
> sticky middle is mind blowing. haha
> shortbreads alright too
> how r we all?



&#8203;good good, hows your self doing ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 16, 2012)

y the tits does some constipation vid keep playing on my computer here?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The proper exo is a big yielder its not just the yield tho its the stink n taste, sells so easy most people cream there pants after a whiff of a bag of exo n majority of smokers aint searching for the next funky sativa buzz they just wana get wrecked n exo dus that very well.
> 
> I don't even paticulary like smokin g it all that much meself think I'm getting old I find it abit strong well the 1st few ounces anyway lol
> 
> What I also like about it is the fact u can chop it at 7wks and ya still got qaulity top price bud. My last grow I was skint as usual I chopped 1 at 7wks as usual lol still got 4oz from the plant even that early and was still a great smoke.


&#8203;ye but its not the old exo clone only is it ?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Who wants fling me some cuttings of proper exodus cuttings ill box ya some weed


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ye but its not the old exo clone only is it ?


Of course it is ya nutter I don't slate greenhouse exo n big buddha cheese then grow fantasia cheese lol 

Its the origanal the clone-only.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Iv been told plenty of times peolpe got orig exodus but it had to of been crossed with something to keep strain going seeing as was only one plant to start with. So story goes. I could be wrong unless some got 20 odd year mother or clone of aclone on and on lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

pmed sambo


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

Las' ronnie pheno beats the exo on smell n tsste anytime imo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm out night all do ya research people these clone-onlys been around a longtime......


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

sambo inbox full mate ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

Il get back to ya in the morning rolla about that.

And agreed scot smell n taste its just as good same as a fair few strains out there but as a whole package not in the same league well for earning off neway. Imo lol


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Sticking 400w through a 250w isnt the cleverest experiment lmao ...
> 
> and seeing as earlier you was talking about Leb and when it was about id say your dad sprayed you all over your mothers face along time before i was born lol


most of me ran down me sisters leg


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2012)

no worries speak soon be in work till 6 soo speak to you around that time . night all !


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone where can I get orig exodus cuttings? Is that a cheese genie I need to speak to lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

A get a better yield from psycho n bill gets better yield of livers/blues. So to me that says wot ever ur dialled into,no?

A gre the exo in ma waterfarm n got 4 oz,a dne cotton candy 12/12 from seed same feed n that got 6.5,so basically av only heard u n cheddz harp on about it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A get a better yield from psycho n bill gets better yield of livers/blues. So to me that says wot ever ur dialled into,no?
> 
> A gre the exo in ma waterfarm n got 4 oz,a dne cotton candy 12/12 from seed same feed n that got 6.5,so basically av only heard u n cheddz harp on about it


Now I really should be asleep 

I'm not talking or comparing others I'm sayin ronnie is not in the same league for earning off as exo, the ronnie yields low and takes longer.

And as for not hearing bout it lol yeah only me and chedder even grow it lol that's why we "harp" so much I think cheddar may be the origanal breeder of it.

Its not as comman up north as in south down here its the 1 clone-only ur see more than most.

I had never even heard of livers let alone smoked it until it was brought to the site


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Of course it is ya nutter I don't slate greenhouse exo n big buddha cheese then grow fantasia cheese lol
> 
> Its the origanal the clone-only.



how did you get your hands on it and how long ago, don't get me wrong what you have might be the one and only. so if i got ghs exo and you was in a very good mood and i got a clone only from you and i put them in my grow room,will i be able to tell them apart and if so what ?....... hope i don't have to blow for a clone lol ha ha


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ur missin the point. A got better yield of psycho than exo. Bill gets better yield of livers than exo. Am sayin its only the best commercial earner to some others thi.k complete bollocks

ps unlucky al take a blow for a psycho cut?? Only if.ur defo female though lol o/j


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Now I really should be asleep
> 
> I'm not talking or comparing others I'm sayin ronnie is not in the same league for earning off as exo, the ronnie yields low and takes longer.
> 
> ...


&#8203;are you now saying chedz was one of the exo crew......... lol........... ?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

If its orig how keep strain going. Must be clone of a clone 100 times over? If keep cloning the standard of the weed starts to drop


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

Can i but in and say it don't mater what strain it is.
As it comes down to enviroment media feeding growing exp pot size temps the list can go on it has not much to do with strain but the grower imo.


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ur missin the point. A got better yield of psycho than exo. Bill gets better yield of livers than exo. Am sayin its only the best commercial earner to some others thi.k complete bollocks
> 
> ps unlucky al take a blow for a psycho cut?? Only if.ur defo female though lol o/j


talkin about yield. here is something you might not have seen. a few years ago a friend of mine crossed his white widow strain with one of the early skunks, cant remember what one. he called it bog bubble. he gave me a couple of clones and this was the result.

http://forum.grasscity.com/photopost/data/500/bogbubble.jpg

zoom in, the buds are solid to the core 

njoi

Auldy


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ur missin the point. A got better yield of psycho than exo. Bill gets better yield of livers than exo. Am sayin its only the best commercial earner to some others thi.k complete bollocks
> 
> ps unlucky al take a blow for a psycho cut?? Only if.ur defo female though lol o/j


Exo has always been known for it commercial use's and for me its deffo the bigger easier yielder than livers or pyscho.

But if u do better with others stick to them.

I don't think I'm giving out bad or wrong advice when I say exo is about the best cash crop strain u can get.

Maybe if I'd said dutch passion blueberry but not the exo.

I'm not also saying its the bee all and end all just that ur be hard pressed to find a better money earning strain.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ur missin the point. A got better yield of psycho than exo. Bill gets better yield of livers than exo. Am sayin its only the best commercial earner to some others thi.k complete bollocks
> 
> ps unlucky al take a blow for a psycho cut?? Only if.ur defo female though lol o/j



lol will you now, is that clone only 2. so ive got the livers/blues and if i get the exo clone and the psycho i will be on to a winner......  ive been offered the exo so think im being very silly not to take it hhmm


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sold where can I get a fooking clone lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

Commercial grow 60 day wonder auto?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

Up and down in 60 days les elecy time and quick return every 60 days so commercialy is the best.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Exo has always been known for it commercial use's and for me its deffo the bigger easier yielder than livers or pyscho.
> 
> But if u do better with others stick to them.
> 
> ...



&#8203;i want a clone them mr chunky lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Ill never do autoflower. Just not worth it


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm sold where can I get a fooking clone lol


&#8203;lol........................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i want a clone them mr chunky lol


How ya paying bitcoins or blowjob lol u just said u been offered it and u should take it.

Mine are already claimed and they aint even rooted yet.

Fuck nos why I'm still up talking this same old shit aint even pissed, lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

No one wants to share the exodus lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> How ya paying bitcoins or blowjob lol u just said u been offered it and u should take it.
> 
> Mine are already claimed and they aint even rooted yet.
> 
> Fuck nos why I'm still up talking this same old shit aint even pissed, lol



one of your mates a very nice one at that offered me some, i think it was the exo. i just never new its the clone only exo....you can tell im a blonde hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol will you now, is that clone only 2. so ive got the livers/blues and if i get the exo clone and the psycho i will be on to a winner......  ive been offered the exo so think im being very silly not to take it hhmm


It sure is does that mean it worth a blowjob?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I just want put so called orig exodus cheese to my greenhouse cheese see what diff is. Just can't see how can keep strain pure when was only one orig clone


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I just want put so called orig exodus cheese to my greenhouse cheese see what diff is. Just can't see how can keep strain pure when was only one orig clone


&#8203;ye its all a little hhmmmmm lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> It sure is does that mean it worth a blowjob?


thats a big fat.... &#8203;no


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thats a big fat.... &#8203;no


Americans get everything wrong, you sook it and they call it a blow job. If you blew it ,, you would get a feckin humph


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Loads of good cheese strains out there. Iv come across people saying got orig exodus and I'm always like really? Just don't see how clone of a clone on and on and on works. I'm no expert so I could be wrong


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Way I do my crop is in 4th week veg ill lollypop and top plants take cuttings from lollypop then wait week bang in flower so 5 week veg. Repeat it again with cuttings iv taken but ill only do that one more time before start a new as clone of a clone so on is weaking the plant so I'm lead to believe


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thats a big fat.... &#8203;no


Am only jokin unlucky,jst thot ad try b troll for the evening but tbh it pretty borin


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Way I do my crop is in 4th week veg ill lollypop and top plants take cuttings from lollypop then wait week bang in flower so 5 week veg. Repeat it again with cuttings iv taken but ill only do that one more time before start a new as clone of a clone so on is weaking the plant so I'm lead to believe



perpetual growing. ive got friends who have mother plants over 12years old and i have friends who have been running with the same strain running the same way you have but have been doing it over 2years


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am only jokin unlucky,jst thot ad try b troll for the evening but tbh it pretty borin


&#8203;or its like that is it, my blow jobs not good enough for you then ....................


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I started with mother plant but found this way a lot better. 12years you say and its still as strong as when started?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

All this talk of blow jobs mite go wake our lass up with smack on forehead!


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;or its like that is it, my blow jobs not good enough for you then ....................


Well ur the 1 sayin no!! A jst thot ad b polite lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Any fit birds I mite come across online chatting or whatever I always think is old bloke lol downside to cannabis paranoia lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I started with mother plant but found this way a lot better. 12years you say and its still as strong as when started?



so he says, im not sure as he is getting on a bit (like he's 76 and loves his weed but loves a good story more) lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Well ur the 1 sayin no!! A jst thot ad b polite lol



polite is good but not with me he he, polite in the uk thread


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Everyone knows old timer full of stories about how weed used to be amazing ect.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Any fit birds I mite come across online chatting or whatever I always think is old bloke lol downside to cannabis paranoia lol


ye sorry im bert a truck driver,or so im told or i can prove im not with tit pics...... funny how no one wants to see my willy pics lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Everyone knows old timer full of stories about how weed used to be amazing ect.


&#8203;some of them know there stuff tho


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey up where willy pics. I'm a proper willyfen lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> polite is good but not with me he he, polite in the uk thread


Am scottish we're always polite lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah course. Guy got me on to it was in 50s. He still does my Electrics


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Am scottish we're always polite lol



of corse lol , ive never had a glasgow kiss


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I was born glasgow raised blackpool now live cheltenham. I get about lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Yeah course. Guy got me on to it was in 50s. He still does my Electrics


does what to your leccy
lol he he


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah he wires it all up for me. I don't have clue about it.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Something to do with how many amp you have and Re distributing it so don't blow box


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Yeah he wires it all up for me. I don't have clue about it.



same as, i don't have a clue about most leccy things but know the bill is one big fooking joke


----------



## unlucky (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Something to do with how many amp you have and Re distributing it so don't blow box


&#8203;he he looks like me and leccy are the same, don't wanna blow


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

My bill was stupid but got some solar panels cut it down. Was looking at Turbines supposed to give so much power don't have any bills but couldn't do it in end


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

unlucky and the scots lowering the tone of the thread agaon :sigh:


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Something to do with how many amp you have and Re distributing it so don't blow box


iva changed my main fuse box to 24 amp fuses much better! and DONT wire a ballast to the lighting circuit to save a plug socket hahaha


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Solar panels mask heat aswel or least give reason for it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Solar panels mask heat aswel or least give reason for it


unles your using 2k and shit lights then dont worry about heat i dont use a tent and i dont get any heat bursting above my grow room the heat things a big myth for small grows

and solar panels?? fuk ther expensive never mind the batteries u need too and in british weather i doubt any cheperish ones would power a major grow for long


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

See I wouldn't know where to start with leccy box. We have 2 panels on roof that goes in to box then that box into main box knocks 20 odd pound of bill a week


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 36 plants so not massive grow. Panels cost 3g with fitting that's in a loft. In our tents I'm not arsed about heat or out got fans and control. Did have some prob with that heatwave turned couple hermie but can't win them all


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unlucky and the scots lowering the tone of the thread agaon :sigh:


Sounds like a bit of racisum ?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I run 2 600w mh and 2 600w hps. Veg room have 3 t5s


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha racist towards scots. What next gingers have soul lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Haha racist towards scots. What next gingers have soul lol


Maybe you are not a proud Scot but i am and a proud ginger.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

What's the odds scottish and ginger. I'm one the unlucky ones not ginger hair in site lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 16, 2012)

The odds are proberly greater than you think as the oregin of ginger hair comes from Africa.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Sounds like a bit of racisum ?


oww i pal!! haha

:slaps myself in the face: fuk me thought id got a touch with this new mobo i won for me pc and low and behold i got it wrong its only fukin am3-ddr2 im ddr3 got tons but not 1 stik of ddr2? ARRGHH wat a muppet


----------



## rick19011 (Aug 16, 2012)

Any of you recommend the best mold resistant strains?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah because there loads of gingers in africa lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd have to say giga bud is good strain for mold


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Early Pearl is good one for mold. Never grown or smoked it though


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Yeah because there loads of gingers in africa lol


They have found that ginger hair is atributed to early man and the earlyest man came from Africa.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

But still i can't explane him?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Loads of good cheese strains out there. Iv come across people saying got orig exodus and I'm always like really? Just don't see how clone of a clone on and on and on works. I'm no expert so I could be wrong


you are wrong mcd the clone-onlys we are taking bout exo,pyschosis and livers/blues have been around since the late 80s, i personally 1st smoked exo at 16 and it taste/smells exactly the same today at 30.

same im shore the likes of pukkabud would say the same about the livers.

and as for greenhouse vs the clone-only its been done already a few times by trusted members.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

sausage,egg n cheese sarnie hmmmmmmm breakfast of champions lol or fat people lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sausage,egg n cheese sarnie hmmmmmmm breakfast of champions lol or fat people lol


You forgot coffie and smoke lol sounds like the breakfast of kings.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

"They" are full of shit though...."they" also said we interbred with Neanderthol people, and now, "they" say we didn't. At a guess I would probably say Ginger has come from a mix of Viking based chromosones crossed with some good old dark south European brown chromosone....essentially creating a solid Strawberry Blonde hybrid! I've heard they can be a bit picky and fussy at times though!




halfloaf said:


> They have found that ginger hair is atributed to early man and the earlyest man came from Africa.


EDIT: Wheres SSB? lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> You forgot coffie and smoke lol sounds like the breakfast of kings.


it was fucking nice m8 3 richmond snags, 1 large egg and seriously strong cheddar needed a joint for afters tho that would have made it complete lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Right for one we all came from desended from Africa all human life.
Soz to sound like a cock there.
We migrated out through what is now Europe.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> The odds are proberly greater than you think as the oregin of ginger hair comes from Africa.


Obviously, we all originate from Africa lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> "They" are full of shit though...."they" also said we interbred with Neanderthol people, and now, "they" say we didn't. At a guess I would probably say Ginger has come from a mix of Viking based chromosones crossed with some good old dark south European brown chromosone....essentially creating a solid Strawberry Blonde hybrid! I've heard they can be a bit picky and fussy at times though!
> 
> last man to worry bout hair colour and race was a certain adolf hitler. he was a srong believer in the blondes or the master race, believing had or have alien dna and r smarter ,stronger etc.
> ginger,strawberry blonde,blonde r all very simular in colour. my fam has all colour hair and mainly blue eyes. i think ginger is scotish and viking desent. blonde that darkened through breeding with darker haired peeps, or dark haired peeps breeding with blondes,either way i guess
> anyways how r we all?


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

I am FUKIN YEAHA got the we lass of to school now it's me time lol.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Adolf liked little blond boys just coz adolf was a pedo lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

speaking of africans did any see them miners with sticks n clubs charge the police lines who i might add had sub machine guns lmao 30 dead silly fuckers.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bfb_1345136218


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> speaking of africans did any see them miners with sticks n clubs charge the police lines who i might add had sub machine guns lmao 30 dead silly fuckers.


Fukin hard cunts you ask me takes big balls to charge somone that has a gun poilnting at you and you know the funker will shoot.




But where was he when the miners needed help lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

I just read about that lad, fukkin nuts eh! And they want a bag of sand extra pay a month (probably double what they get the now). I think they use a lot of Zimmers down the mines so probably why they pay them shite. If you want to earn money mining. go to Western Australia. you Can earn about 100 grand a year just washing dishes there...nuts.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

But no dout it will be some fukin white trash cunt behind the shooting protecting there money.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

take some1 with no brains to charge a loaded gun with a stick, they would have been off there nuts on tik n buttons neway doubt they felt too much.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Duno but i wouldn't put the first one near my mouth lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> I just read about that lad, fukkin nuts eh! And they want a bag of sand extra pay a month (probably double what they get the now). I think they use a lot of Zimmers down the mines so probably why they pay them shite. If you want to earn money mining. go to Western Australia. you Can earn about 100 grand a year just washing dishes there...nuts.


yeah was pretty mad id have fucking shot em too, was only the day before that they had lynched 2 police and some workers who wanted to break the strike n go back to work.

u been over recent dst? its changing alot out there was loads different than my previous visits.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Sad about the workers but as for the police well thats different.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 17, 2012)

Any 1 herd from chedz?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 herd from chedz?


hes at butlins m8 soz meant the carribean lol 

yeah pretty shore i heard hes on hols pukka.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Sad about the workers but as for the police well thats different.


you shore do have alot of hate in ya halfloaf is understandable being ginger and scottish lol you should speak with dura72 hes a happy chap and scottish n ginger (poor fucker) maybe he can give ya some tips on controlling that hate lol

whats the difference from the police to the workers the police where working too?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

Was over at the start of the year in Cape Town which is not totally representative of the whole country as you know. Probably be down in Jo-burg before the end of the year for business.

what sort of things you noticed had changed? I thought post World Cup in Cape Town they had cleared loads of street schollies away (who knows where too!!!) There is a central development programme in Cape Town for street kids, building improvement, etc. We pay an extra % in tax for that.



newuserlol said:


> yeah was pretty mad id have fucking shot em too, was only the day before that they had lynched 2 police and some workers who wanted to break the strike n go back to work.
> 
> u been over recent dst? its changing alot out there was loads different than my previous visits.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

white beggers all over pretoria that id never seen before, rumours true or not of white squatter camps in joberg.

blacks having more money n jobs of power like id not seen 4-5y ago it just seemed all very different and that bit more dangerous than 4-5yr previously.

cape town tho was amazing as ever fucking love that city.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Well being oppresed by tyrants for hundreds of years in your own country will make you angry.
As for the police they are the bad guys in this they didn't have to fire upon the people with live rounds they chose to.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Well being oppresed by tyrants for hundreds of years in your own country will make you angry.
> As for the police they are the bad guys in this they didn't have to fire upon the people with live rounds they chose to.


2 police had been lynched i.e hacked to fucking death n beaten with sticks n clubs the day before if they where then charging you and you had a gun would u not fire and say '' oh you poor oppressed people please kill me too'' lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

Very true lad, I saw a few non African beggars when I was down. 

The sad thing is that black people are no different from whites (even with decades of oppression) and that has been proven over centuries with them selling their own people for slave trade. The rich blacks will fuck over their brothers as quick as you can say Zulu! It's sad to see. God knows what will happen when Nelson finally pops his cloggs.



newuserlol said:


> white beggers all over pretoria that id never seen before, rumours true or not of white squatter camps in joberg.
> 
> blacks having more money n jobs of power like id not seen 4-5y ago it just seemed all very different and that bit more dangerous than 4-5yr previously.
> 
> cape town tho was amazing as ever fucking love that city.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Like i said live rounds no need to use them and when i referd to being oppresed i didn't mean the Africans.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Can i askhas ny one ever done an outdoor grow in Scotland if so when is the best time of year to start?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Very true lad, I saw a few non African beggars when I was down.
> 
> The sad thing is that black people are no different from whites (even with decades of oppression) and that has been proven over centuries with them selling their own people for slave trade. The rich blacks will fuck over their brothers as quick as you can say Zulu! It's sad to see. God knows what will happen when Nelson finally pops his cloggs.


yeah i think it will get BAD when he dies, my friends over there well most are afrikaan farmers they have already had to fight court case's with africans who claimed the land cause of some old graves.

and too true the way the native south africans treat the zimmers is just as bad if not worse than apartheid.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Man every fuking time i got to edit a post it will not let me.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Like i said live rounds no need to use them and when i referd to being oppresed i didn't mean the Africans.


no need to use them??? you got a angry mob who have previosly killed charging you with intentions to do the same again and no need to use them? u must be smoking some good shit this morning lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Wtf is a zimmer all i see in my head is


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Wtf is a zimmer all i see in my head is


immigrants from Zimbabwe


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

[h=2]Plastic Bullets[/h]

Plastic bullets are commonly used for target practice. They also are used by police for riot control. Plastic bullets are made for most all types of firearms, including handguns.


[h=2]Bean Bag Rounds[/h]

A bean bag round, which also is known as a flexible baton round, is primarily used by police for riot control. However, bean bag rounds can also be purchased for individual guns as a non-lethal round. Much like the rubber bullet, a bean bag round shoots at a high rate of speed. Bean bag rounds are not made to penetrate the skin, but they will incapacitate a target and leave a large welt.


[h=2]Electric Bullet[/h]

A technology known as the shock round, is an electric bullet which is a non-lethal round. Acting much like a Taser or other electric shock weapon, the electric bullet is a metal or rubber bullet that is shot out of a gun to incapacitate a person. Upon hitting a target, an electrical charge is released which affects the central nervous system and send a jolt of electricity through the body. It has a farther range than most other non-lethal rounds


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

thats all well n good but when ya got a crazed angry mob with intentions on killing you and only live rounds then you use em.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> immigrants from Zimbabwe


WTF immigrants it is the same fuking country Africa no and bet the immigrants are the same race to.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

A wonderful man once said somthing profound "Africa unite for the benefit of your people"
RIP Bob.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> WTF immigrants it is the same fuking country Africa no and bet the immigrants are the same race to.


lolol your gonna last long in hear.............

spose you should ask the other africans of the same race then why they treat them so bad and hate em so much.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

You don't want me to start that shit as i will get band from here.
People don't like my opinion on blacks as it is [racist] and free speach will not be and is not aloud on this site even if you don't direct it towards any one member.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> You don't want me to start that shit as i will get band from here.
> People don't like my opinion on blacks as it is [racist] and free speach will not be and is not aloud on this site even if you don't direct it towards any one member.


racist??? i thought from readin ya post u was black or a wigga at least lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

newuser is right, man the blacks fuk each over big time. It's all Zulu, khosa, tribes, etc....and even if they are South African they don't necessarily get on (and they speak different languages). A young Zulu guy was telling me that the Zulu society is breaking down big time. He lived with his family and was slowly making money to buy cows so he could ask someone to marry him. He lived in a hut in the garden of the family homestead, and told me that he daren't even look his Dad in the eye because of how Zulu's have to respect their elders. And then go to any township, you got 1000's living in a small area, sleeping together, and all the other crap that goes along with it. 

Re the Zimmers, they are cominh into SA at the rate of 1000's per day. I was up in Durban and was staying at a beach house and a Zimmer got half beaten to death, crawled into the garden of our place. Was proper mad, real dark claret all over the shop.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> racist??? i thought from readin ya post u was black or a wigga at least lmao


Naw just a good old Scot .


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

My avitar is me lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

well thats the loft n wall insulation people and the gas check done! time to get the grow back oooooooooooooooon!

is a good start to the day, just need me pollen to arrive now n ill be a happy.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

And was it real gas or just like fake shit lol.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Of work on holiday and it is hard trying to stay clean and sober when there is fukall to do.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2012)

morning spunk bubbles.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

Morning mofos .... 

Hash has just arrived !! 

Scottia man , you need to get a new set of scales !



0.7 down 
At least on SR you normally get over  


hows everyone elses weigh ?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2012)

christ the dieference in how good you feel after a session is huge when you stick to whiskey and water with no sugary shit or marchin powder.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> But still i can't explane him?


Haha he's one of a kind. Yes I agree early man came from west africa. But could say we all come from amino acids. I'd put money on gingers coming from scotland lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 17, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Haha he's one of a kind. Yes I agree early man came from west africa. But could say we all come from amino acids. I'd put money on gingers coming from scotland lol


The scottis came from Ireland so my theary is the gingers originated there as a breed of their own eg hominid neanderthal ginger and so on


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2012)

oi ya cunts ahm ginger....ah actually seen a tv program about redhaired people and scotland has the highest proportion in the world. also heard another theory that ginger hair is the last link to neaderthals.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sausage,egg n cheese sarnie hmmmmmmm breakfast of champions lol or fat people lol


i had 1 of those herbalife milkshakes for breaky, its also for fat people lmao


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm sure the irish came from scotland. Ginger hair is mostly from north scotland. More north you go stronger genes from ging is lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

i had 2 cheese n ham toasties and a cup of tea


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> I just read about that lad, fukkin nuts eh! And they want a bag of sand extra pay a month (probably double what they get the now). I think they use a lot of Zimmers down the mines so probably why they pay them shite. If you want to earn money mining. go to Western Australia. you Can earn about 100 grand a year just washing dishes there...nuts.


how do i get a job there then?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm sure the irish came from scotland. Ginger hair is mostly from north scotland. More north you go stronger genes from ging is lol


 the tribe known as the 'scots' came from ireland but there had been movement all over the british isles form the dawn of time, there were already gaels, picts and britons on the islands and there were a group only known as the 'beaker' people. red hair also came in from the vikings as well.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey not gonna argue. Your a ging and I'm sure you know your Heritage. But will say I don't believe gingers come from africa lol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyway fook gingers. They have no soul. I want know where 1st hybrid strain happened


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

i guess speaking to recruiters down there would help. Not sure what the script is with working visa's, but from what I hear they always need peeps in the mines in WA. (they have a smaller population I think than other parts of Oz but still contribute massively to the economy in WA).



mrt1980 said:


> how do i get a job there then?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

DST said:


> i guess speaking to recruiters down there would help. Not sure what the script is with working visa's, but from what I hear they always need peeps in the mines in WA. (they have a smaller population I think than other parts of Oz but still contribute massively to the economy in WA).


is a lovely place to live too i lived in Perth as a kid only for a couple of years but remember it well.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been on thhe piss in Perth but it was in Jockland not oz lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2012)

Wooo, postie brought me some fun. Only issue being that the clingfilm just disintegrates so i'm either gonna be smoking some clingfilm, or having to gouge out and bin a lot of the hash. Nice stuff though, loveing the chocolatey smell.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Wooo, postie brought me some fun. Only issue being that the clingfilm just disintegrates so i'm either gonna be smoking some clingfilm, or having to gouge out and bin a lot of the hash. Nice stuff though, loveing the chocolatey smell.


Try boiling it as it will get all the shit out just the bits with cling just a thought.


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

*Red hair a legacy of Neanderthal man*
(*The Sunday Mail - p.22. 22/04/2001)

Red hair may be the legacy of Neanderthal man. Oxford University scientists think the ginger gene, which is responsible for red hair, fair skin and freckles, could be up to 100,000 years old. They say their discovery points to the gene having originated in Neanderthal man, who lived in Europe for 260,000 years before the ancestors of modern man arrived from Africa about 40,000 years ago.

Research leader Dr. Rosalind Harding said: "It is certainly possible that red hair comes from the Neanderthals." The Neanderthals are generally thought to have been a less intelligent species than modern man, Homo sapiens. They were taller and stockier, but with shorter limbs, bigger faces and noses, receding chins and low foreheads. They had a basic, guttural vocabulary of about 70 words, probably at the level of today's two-year-old, and they never developed a full language, art or culture.

They settled in Europe about 300,000 years ago, but 40,000 years ago, a wave of immigrants - our forefathers, Cro-Magnon Man - emerged from Africa and the two species co-existed for 10,000 years. Dr Harding's research - presented at a London conference of the Human Genome Organization during the week - suggests the two species interbred for the ginger gene to survive. Dr Harding said redheads should not be offended by being to the primitive Neanderthals. "If it's possible that we had ancestry from Neanderthals, then it says that Neanderthals were more similar to us than we previously thought," she said.
*​


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Fucking hell. Im away for a few days and the place is full of gingers.lol

How is everyone


----------



## max green (Aug 17, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> You don't want me to start that shit as i will get band from here.
> People don't like my opinion on blacks as it is [racist] and free speach will not be and is not aloud on this site even if you don't direct it towards any one member.


Learn to spell first, then the racism might come naturally


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Grammer nazi in da house


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Iv got chance to get some herb posted to me from outside country. Now iv been told its safe and hardly any risk. But I'm a para kind of guy and thinking it is risky? Just the profit on it is such that I'm tempted. Anyone had anything imported?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes I have, but why have it imported when its on your doorstep


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Its more than I grow and more than double the money profit. Just thinking about lad I know does it and cigs/baccy he says no risk. But I'm 50/50 on weather to do it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got chance to get some herb posted to me from outside country. Now iv been told its safe and hardly any risk. But I'm a para kind of guy and thinking it is risky? Just the profit on it is such that I'm tempted. Anyone had anything imported?


What exactly is it ur lookin posted?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Whats the weight/country/product/packaging?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Rather not go in to details. Its not massive amount. It comes in lined brown box from eu. Trying to be vage lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

I had 2 oz of Swazi bud come from south Africa in 5 days if this is of any help


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Rather not go in to details. Its not massive amount. It comes in lined brown box from eu. Trying to be vage lol


Fuck sake, u think the cyber cops are on yer ass.lol Ill do u oz's of black at 80 bar plus delivery


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thinking about I'm not gonna do it. Just me being greedy. If it comes on top brings me on top plus can't afford it really


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Cheers billy mite do that


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sambo no longer deals in sterling.lol U wanna see this gaff Im in. Lounging in a sky bar wae lovley birds serving me mojitos


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo no longer deals in sterling.lol U wanna see this gaff Im in. Lounging in a sky bar wae lovley birds serving me mojitos


Bitcoins the new currency lol! Wish te fuck I had bought a loada them 4 months ago, fuckin things have more than doubled in price

Sounds nice bill u lucky bastard!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Bitcoins the new currency lol! Wish te fuck I had bought a loada them 4 months ago, fuckin things have more than doubled in price
> 
> Sounds nice bill u lucky bastard!


try trebled mg they now a tenner a coin! ive paid as low as £3.10 a few months ago.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> try trebled mg they now a tenner a coin! ive paid as low as £3.10 a few months ago.


A fuckin tenner! I looked about a week or so ago and they were bout £8, think the lowest I paid was about £3.40 or there abouts


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> A fuckin tenner! I looked about a week or so ago and they were bout £8, think the lowest I paid was about £3.40 or there abouts


yeah i just ad a look on intersango tenner a fuckin coin lol dont really matter much tho cause near all the vendors price are set to change on the change of the bitcoin price.

dus make stuff look cheap tho until u remember ya paying 10er a coin lol couple of new vendors im liking theres 1 from the phillipines selling hash made from landrace strains looks very nice and reveiws are really good.

and another from portugal selling bacci cheap and also some cheap hash that looks real nice and is getting good reviews he dus 5g for 27quid.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

Ain't been on sr much lately cos no money to put on it! Me and a m8 chopped a few plants last nite so once some of that's gone I might get a couple ton on it, I think it's a cunt gettin the Bitcoins on there so there no point in sticking just a few pound on

Was looking for tobacco on it before but it seemed cheap as fuck until u find out the postage


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ain't been on sr much lately cos no money to put on it! Me and a m8 chopped a few plants last nite so once some of that's gone I might get a couple ton on it, I think it's a cunt gettin the Bitcoins on there so there no point in sticking just a few pound on
> 
> Was looking for tobacco on it before but it seemed cheap as fuck until u find out the postage


yeah i no what ya mean m8 i aint had a proper spend up in ages on there but do still order abit of hash most weeks, the bacci from the guy in portugal like ya say now looking at it aint amazingly cheap, works out 30 for 3x50g of amber leaf.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

How u gettin ur Bitcoins m8, on intersango?

So r u able to grow again at the min or what? I think I've got enough of my clones rooted now just need to wait till roots get bigger before transferrin them so happy days, once there uup and runnin ill try get a pic up. The big eexo and psycho are movin house to be scrogged tomoro, goina be a nightmare movin tthem but has to be done, any tips on movin two 4ft plants plus pots?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How u gettin ur Bitcoins m8, on intersango?
> 
> So r u able to grow again at the min or what? I think I've got enough of my clones rooted now just need to wait till roots get bigger before transferrin them so happy days, once there uup and runnin ill try get a pic up. The big eexo and psycho are movin house to be scrogged tomoro, goina be a nightmare movin tthem but has to be done, any tips on movin two 4ft plants plus pots?


yeah i use intersango they sorted out the probs with metro bank now, got me gas check done today so im good to go again now got clones in the prop and getting a 2.4mtr tent next week so should have a grow back up n running very soon.

all depends really what the house's they coming from and going to are like, if ya can just reverse right up to doors and straight in the back of a van then shouldnt be too hard just put some bags over em if ya got the van right up against the door n leave it late no1s gonna see much other than that large box's?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck sake, u think the cyber cops are on yer ass.lol Ill do u oz's of black at 80 bar plus delivery


what you wantin a bar bill? and remember its layed on, although my grows up in a week or two so i'll happily come to an agreement on that. and dont rip the pish.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i use intersango they sorted out the probs with metro bank now, got me gas check done today so im good to go again now got clones in the prop and getting a 2.4mtr tent next week so should have a grow back up n running very soon.
> 
> all depends really what the house's they coming from and going to are like, if ya can just reverse right up to doors and straight in the back of a van then shouldnt be too hard just put some bags over em if ya got the van right up against the door n leave it late no1s gonna see much other than that large box's?


One of the houses I can't park at house so it's goina be a quick sprint with bags over them early hours I think lol, I tried lookin out for a cardboard box the right size but there hard come by

One of the ones I chopped last nite was another GH exo, but it was one of the tops that I threw in the prop and it took fuckin weeks to do anything, then grew it in an oxypot in the corner of the rroom were the scrogg was. It grew pretty good considering the top I cloned was lucky if it was 2" tall


----------



## dura72 (Aug 17, 2012)

"My Muslim neighbour hanged himself a few minutes ago." 

"Have they cut him down?"

"Not yet. He isn't dead."


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3NWemhfqlWM]http://youtu.be/3NWemhfqlWM[/video]

this pineapple chunk is some seriously good shit :/ had a joint at 3pm and was still fucked at 7.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 17, 2012)

Got some drying at the moment, will soon be smoking cheese and pineapple joints lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Got some drying at the moment, will soon be smoking cheese and pineapple joints lol


NICE dont be shy sharing is caring? 

this gold seal in NNIICEE"'111 fucking great conveniandce


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 17, 2012)

What the fuck is a bitcoin/britcoin. Some kind of internet £oney lol just keep seeing it pop up. I know google but rather ask question to a person


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeh it is cash for shadie sites lol and it is bit coins.
look up hiden wiki [Tor anonymity network] but be warned i have only read this page never had the bottle to go on the site.
A friend gets shit ie mdma crystals and weed but he said there is alot of scary shit you don't want to see on there if you do go on the link on wiki be warend like is said i have only read the shit never whent on the links avalable on it.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2012)

Deep Blue. F3 to F4 grow.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 18, 2012)

nice colour there dst.
bb not got dog regs on site yet any1 no?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

Only "dodgy" shit on the silk road is drugs and guns.

Stay away from the hidin wiki page don't see the reason u need to even go on it???

Yeah the torr browser is used for some seriously dodgy stuff but silk road has nothing but drugs n guns.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2012)

banana flapjacks in the oven, time to start packing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

Fuckin nonses use the coins to buy pics puts me off big time.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin nonses use the coins to buy pics puts me off big time.


it aint so much that pukka it more they use the torr browser to hide there sites n whatnot.

it was said ages ago by airwave i think and he aint wrong but you dont go surfing around the darknet simple.

all ya need is the torr browser n the silkroad address.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yeh sambo forgot to ask you say chedz has gone away the cunt? ment to have been sendin me cuts days ago propa fucked me now he told me he wernt goin for a few weeks an cuts were ready any day that was last week, 1 of the lemons were for Las aswell. So im fucked next grow ive got a psycho thats it.

To peeps who the fairy was seein will be monday says soz was ment to be last week but was waitin on that comin off chedz before i went to posty.

i can remember a couple of peeps but sure they was more pm me to remind me please lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it so much that pukka it more they use the torr browser to hide there sites n whatnot.


Thats what puts me off bro lol you fancy gettin me some of that hash you mention other day 5g for 28 nicker or sumut?
ill txt you about anyhow geezer.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oh yeh sambo forgot to ask you say chedz has gone away the cunt? ment to have been sendin me cuts days ago propa fucked me now he told me he wernt goin for a few weeks an cuts were ready any day that was last week, 1 of the lemons were for Las aswell. So im fucked next grow ive got a psycho thats it.
> 
> To peeps who the fairy was seein will be monday says soz was ment to be last week but was waitin on that comin off chedz before i went to posty.
> 
> i can remember a couple of peeps but sure they was more pm me to remind me please lol


yeah m8 hes on hols or so i heard and i fucking offered you the other day! they gone now tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 hes on hols or so i heard and i fucking offered you the other day! they gone now m8 ya nutcase.


I know mate but i thought chedz was sendin last week i kept thinkin he'l get in touch soon then i txt him fri no delivery report or fuck all then asked on ere. the cunt dint even tell he was goin and he told me they was ready to send now an that was about 10 days ago lol was just waitin on 1 lemon to root.

Fuck knows what im gunna do dont wanna pop any seeds as ant got time or space for males an any of my femed stuff i wanna take cuts off an ant got the veg cab runnin yet so im fucked an if i take cuts from this psycho i got by time there done vegged an flowered it will be way to close to crimbo ffs.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

@PUKKA what about a small sog mate just for a quick turn around? I know it's a shitty idea mate but it's the fastest idea for a turn around with taking clones that I can think of.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I know mate but i thought chedz was sendin last week i kept thinkin he'l get in touch soon then i txt him fri no delivery report or fuck all then asked on ere. the cunt dint even tell he was goin and he told me they was ready to send now an that was about 10 days ago lol was just waitin on 1 lemon to root.
> 
> Fuck knows what im gunna do dont wanna pop any seeds as ant got time or space for males an any of my femed stuff i wanna take cuts off an ant got the veg cab runnin yet so im fucked an if i take cuts from this psycho i got by time there done vegged an flowered it will be way to close to crimbo ffs.


i think hes already been away a lil while maybe he plans to be back in time to sort ya out? may not even be on hols is just what i was told by some1 else m8.

to get a xmas run you gotta be in flower 1st wk of oct really 8-9wk flower then takes ya a wk into dec 1 wk drying and you got bud 2wks before xmas tight but doable pukka, you could take clones of the pyscho and root n flower them all still in time for xmas.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

Also gents I'm gonna be making that oil tonight or atleast trying I forgot to ask the otherday do you grind the weed and trimmings up or just rinse it as it goes into the jar?
I was thinking about destorking everything and just crushing it down a little by hand?
any advice would be welcome cheers lads.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2012)

Grind it all down. Means a higher surface area which means that for the small amount fo time the ISO and trim are together it will be able to do maximum damage so to speak.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Grind it all down. Means a higher surface area which means that for the small amount fo time the ISO and trim are together it will be able to do maximum damage so to speak.


cheers for that mate, I was thinking along similar lines I just wasn't sure if it was needed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2012)

What do u guys think is more worth while making, bubble hash or the ISO stuff? Made bubble a few times but never used the ISO, I've a bag of trim at the min and was probly goina make bubble later on or tomoro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @PUKKA what about a small sog mate just for a quick turn around? I know it's a shitty idea mate but it's the fastest idea for a turn around with taking clones that I can think of.





newuserlol said:


> i think hes already been away a lil while maybe he plans to be back in time to sort ya out? may not even be on hols is just what i was told by some1 else m8.
> 
> to get a xmas run you gotta be in flower 1st wk of oct really 8-9wk flower then takes ya a wk into dec 1 wk drying and you got bud 2wks before xmas tight but doable pukka, you could take clones of the pyscho and root n flower them all still in time for xmas.


The thing is lads the psycho cut ive got is still a cut ive had the fucker about 6 or 7 weeks but for the 1st 5 week it was on the windowsill on just water cos like a prick i cunt be arsed to do nothin with it then i fucked of to skeggy for a week so it was dry as fuck on my return then i finally potted the fucker up last week some time it had started to flower an lot an was scraggly an pale its doin sound now but will be 2-3 week at least till i can take cuts, my plan was to take 4, veg for 4 week then flower for 9 so that could be upto 18 weeks then gotta dry its takin me way to close for comfort or even over crimbo i think lol suppose i could do the sog like you say drags but not really my style lol i like big plants lol
so im thinkin maybe pop 6 of my seeds then just cull any males an flower the best 3 females( if i get any) an see how they go, i know its gunna be risky with untested strains an all could be bolloxed lol 

drags your 1 of the peeps i can remember


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

untested or not pukka somethings better than nothing m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

IF i offended anyone that past day and night before IM SORRY its all a blanl i couldnt sllep to took 5 zoppies and 4x200mg gabbies,, THNE hr later same again

after that im blank?
i kow i fucked my internet banking up to a point wer i cant even logon! i feel like my minds empty today need to start getting me room sorted

wr is chedz marbaya? or butlin!! pukka billy may be your best bet mate hes bak in a week or so


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

start the seeds to be on the safe side mate, but I know of a very handsome welsh man that's gonna be taking some cuts either 2mo or the next day depending on when they need watering next.
I'm sure that if all goes well the fairy could be called in to make a drop for ya, the only prob is it depends on the clones making it mate, which after the last attempt isn't guaranteed also I've had some mite probs which seems to be under control but like the borg they seem to make a return, If ya happy to take the gamble give me a shout mate on what ya need.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 18, 2012)

What's the web address for silkroad? Can I buy certain stuff and get delieverd to mine without it coming on top?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> What's the web address for silkroad? Can I buy certain stuff and get delieverd to mine without it coming on top?


its not on here mate u need o download TOR


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

1st you need to install this browser https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

then once in the torr browser put this address in http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/index.php

dont go anywhere else but that address and your have no probs with the dark/deep net just whatever drug you want delivered to ya door.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> IF i offended anyone that past day and night before IM SORRY its all a blanl i couldnt sllep to took 5 zoppies and 4x200mg gabbies,, THNE hr later same again
> 
> after that im blank?
> i kow i fucked my internet banking up to a point wer i cant even logon! i feel like my minds empty today need to start getting me room sorted
> ...


you upsetting people again ic3 lol and i thought u was off them tabs???


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 18, 2012)

I made a mistake it should have been wikipedia and look up the hiden wiki and read what it says there about the deep web.
My friend put me on to the TOR but have heard alot of bad shit like haked webcams and shit put me right of going on to it as my we lass uses this laptop cheers for telling me about silk road.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 18, 2012)

Iv got 1000s of gabpentings spelt wrong. Are they worth owt? I'm on phone so ill look at silk road when get home.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got 1000s of gabpentings spelt wrong. Are they worth owt? I'm on phone so ill look at silk road when get home.


no not really mcd they aint worth very much at all, and it costs ya money to sell on there.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got 1000s of gabpentings spelt wrong. Are they worth owt? I'm on phone so ill look at silk road when get home.


Mid u ain't been on it before and u like ur drugs ul love it, its fuckin shocking the first ttime ur on it, in a good way tho


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 18, 2012)

How it get deleverd? X


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got 1000s of gabpentings spelt wrong. Are they worth owt? I'm on phone so ill look at silk road when get home.


mate ther worth pennys seriosly wat strength are they?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> I made a mistake it should have been wikipedia and look up the hiden wiki and read what it says there about the deep web.
> My friend put me on to the TOR but have heard alot of bad shit like haked webcams and shit put me right of going on to it as my we lass uses this laptop cheers for telling me about silk road.


umm well unplug your webcam,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no brainer


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> How it get deleverd? X


royal mail best drug couriers there is lol


----------



## halfloaf (Aug 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm well unplug your webcam,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no brainer


It is part of laptop lol would unplug but how i gonna cum onit if it is not on gotta make my ££££ some how lol.


----------



## uber noober (Aug 18, 2012)

hey all when should you start to feed plants other than water when they in the grow stage, i have terra vega, i have five plants from seedlings and they about 3 weeks in grow and going pretty well.
i just dont know whens best to start when the leaves turn yellow or before? any help would be great..

i posted on here because it said UK thread and its my first (very newbie)


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 18, 2012)

300mg gabbies. Serious got to many to count.


----------



## max green (Aug 18, 2012)

uber noober said:


> hey all when should you start to feed plants other than water when they in the grow stage, i have terra vega, i have five plants from seedlings and they about 3 weeks in grow and going pretty well.
> i just dont know whens best to start when the leaves turn yellow or before? any help would be great..
> 
> i posted on here because it said UK thread and its my first (very newbie)


Now is the time, feed them with the right nutes for veg, start with a small dose then increase the dose in time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> It is part of laptop lol would unplug but how i gonna cum onit if it is not on gotta make my ££££ some how lol.




1JUST BUILT ALL ME AIRPOTS,, WONDERED Y THER CAME FLAT
go to control panel,, device manager,, look for camera right clik and disable or use device manager to do the same thing

ANYWAYS some on here gotta be able t help
bought a motherboard of ebay it lands and its ddr2 all ive got is ddr3 so im scuppered bug tim 

HAS ANYONE GOT ANY 1 OR 2GB DDR2 STICKS PLZZZZZZZZ TTT I KNOW U MUST HAVE SUM KICKING AROUN


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you upsetting people again ic3 lol and i thought u was off them tabs???


WENT ON A BENDER MATE lol u know how it is

hence y i got soo fucked up havent had any in weeks bruv lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WENT ON A BENDER MATE lol u know how it is
> 
> hence y i got soo fucked up havent had any in weeks bruv lol


lol happens m8, and if ya got no tolerance to the pregablin they will mess you up.

i tried 1 of them subbies yday NEVER again fuck i felt rough of it lol


----------



## uber noober (Aug 18, 2012)

max green said:


> Now is the time, feed them with the right nutes for veg, start with a small dose then increase the dose in time



cheers pal


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

afternoon mutton molesters


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol happens m8, and if ya got no tolerance to the pregablin they will mess you up.
> 
> i tried 1 of them subbies yday NEVER again fuck i felt rough of it lol


did u snort it yeh?? haha awosme man FUKIN SOLDIER!! try anything once
and yeh im stil coming round everything feels airey if u know wat i mean,, t he sign uve had a heavy sesh!! the thing is i cant remember taking the 2nd 8 of zimmers? as far as i know i took 4 zoppies and 4 or 5 pre-gabs,,, but a lot more wer taken BUT on a plus side got me self from 20ml of subbie down to 6-8  im stil gunna get em no point in telling the clinc il collect for as long as a i can my plan is to be off them comepletelly and still collect for a while

ANONE GOT DDR2 RAM FOR PC? 2GB STICKs PREF


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> 300mg gabbies. Serious got to many to count.


i was on them ther shit!
pre-gabs mate thats wer its at im on the 200's wipe you the FUK out :_


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeh sambo defo mate think im gunna pop a few fuck it dont no wever to go for 6 of 1 strain or 2 of all 3 strains, but like you said chedz could be back soon if hes gone for a week so might have um ready.

drags nice 1 for that mate if mine dont show ill take you up on it cheers. im gunna give him till monday then pop um.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 18, 2012)

My mum was on the gabbies and df's but never taken them. So we ended up with loads. Never thought worth owt till seen post on here about them


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh sambo defo mate think im gunna pop a few fuck it dont no wever to go for 6 of 1 strain or 2 of all 3 strains, but like you said chedz could be back soon if hes gone for a week so might have um ready.
> 
> drags nice 1 for that mate if mine dont show ill take you up on it cheers. im gunna give him till monday then pop um.


No worries mate I'm gonna take them 2mo checked just now and they don't need watering just yet, how many were you after mate if he doesn't come through? it's only so I know how many to take, I got some other peeps will be having some aswell so need to make sure I take enough with a couple extra for good measure, If he does come through after I've taken them it's no bother at all mate I'll give the extra's to the peeps having them anyway mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

It will be 2 or 3 of anythin mate please but what you takin? lol dint think about if i dint need um youd be stuck with um mate but if thats ok then cheers your a good man, will sort me sound means i can do a little veg an have plebty of time.

I can remember you ice an Las upto now but sure theres 1 or 2 more for the seeds.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> It will be 2 or 3 of anythin mate please but what you takin? lol dint think about if i dint need um youd be stuck with um mate but if thats ok then cheers your a good man, will sort me sound means i can do a little veg an have plebty of time.
> 
> I can remember you ice an Las upto now but sure theres 1 or 2 more for the seeds.


No worries mate will be nice to help if I can, I revegged the 3 of them mate but have 4 plants lol livers,exo,psycho but only the livers and one of the exo's is marked up so the other 2 plants are an exo and pyscho but I'm not 100% which is which had a stoner moment and thought fuck it they're in opposite corners but now can't remember lol, I'm pretty sure whish is which but couldn't swear to it so would be a gamble between the 2 if ya wanted to the psycho, you'd have to have one of each to guarantee it lol
Up to you mate I'll take the cuts to suite, I'm not chopping the mothers down until the clones have rooted so makes no odds to me mate at all, take ya pick.
oh yeah cheers for remembering me mate I'd forgot lol memory's gone to shit these days.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

well had a wee look at my plants earlier and gave them a big heavy final feed so think i'll pop them into 48 hours darkness on thursday and harvest on saturday, they're all looking pretty good, not the greatest by any manner of means but fair, reckon about 2.5 oz a plant mibbe a bit more. potted up my clones and there lookin fine as well so they can veg under my cfl for the next 2 to 3 weeks before i take them away to the other chamber. and my other 4 blue widow are into there 2nd week of flower so they should be ready for the end of september. surprisingly well organised with everything ticking away nicely....its only took me 3 and half fuckin years of growing to work this fuckin out.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

hoy pal, get tae fuck ya fuckin bell-end. away and ply yer fuckin advertising elsewhere. fuckin helmet cheese.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

wtf fuking muggy priks

well measured me braces to be 8 inch above me plats then [ut em u and realised thers a downward arc!! duh!! lol long sry short,, ther is now no arch,,sweaty wok in the attick changin stuff attaching 4 inch ducting to 5 inch pipes!! lol its a fuking art with the gaffa tape


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

he musta got booted mate coz all his posts are gone.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

yeh i snitched him to that ballsak or watever his name is


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

here we go again.
ah mean dae these fuckin clowns not realise that this sorta advertising actually has the opposite effect to what they want?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the headsup Ice. Hit me up if they go again. Rollie's gotta ban them


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 18, 2012)

was thinking of following this thread but as i have just scrolled down a whole page with no pics i have changed my mind, my posts are on the highest setting too,

stay high


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well well well look whos back ya shit stabbing sausage jockies lol fuckin love my solicitor i does hate to think were id be without the smelly paki cunt weres the party at??? Pukka i av your things lad just cant get to em yet and no lemon the cunt killed the fuckers  not to worry good job ive still a 2footer i veg  anyway wot av i missed accept all the worry aboit were ive been to lmfao


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 18, 2012)

You Dumb Ass


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fuckin who me ya cunt?


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin who me ya cunt?


No m8 haha, the cunt before your post.. disin the uk'rs


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin who me ya cunt?



pmsl, subtle.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> No m8 haha, the cunt before your post.. disin the uk'rs


 not wantin to sit in here coz theres not enough pictures!! lol, cunt sounds like a fuckin 4 year old.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> No m8 haha, the cunt before your post.. disin the uk'rs


Haha soz lad ive had to endure enough bs for this yr next lmao!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> pmsl, subtle.


Happenin gangsta???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

Chedz you cunt where you been?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Happenin gangsta???


 just chillin bro. fed and watered my plants today and gonna chop em next weekend. potted up my clones and just left them slow vegging under a wee cfl. everything is goin to plan.....for a fuckin change. yourself?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

Along way from fuckin home !! Not intensional either can u believe it to cut along story short my bro got took off the street and cut up real bad and things got a little heavy so we moved away for a while as the shit needed sortin good haha got picked up for aload of bollox as i was not in the area and got alibi so they aint got shit to scratch at lol or have they not to worry bro you ll b sort as soon as i can reach the fuckers !!!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

i reckon the Uk thread has the word 'cunt' used on it more times than EVERY other riu page put together. us brits are just charmingly polite.


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 18, 2012)

We are proper funny cunts


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Along way from fuckin home !! Not intensional either can u believe it to cut along story short my bro got took off the street and cut up real bad and things got a little heavy so we moved away for a while as the shit needed sortin good haha got picked up for aload of bollox as i was not in the area and got alibi so they aint got shit to scratch at lol or have they not to worry bro you ll b sort as soon as i can reach the fuckers !!!



No worries mate hope you fucked um big time the cunts lol an hope ya bros good.
ill have owt thats ready lad the lemons for las really i was just gunna have a go at 1 but now i no they are there im laughin ready when you are geezer.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Along way from fuckin home !! Not intensional either can u believe it to cut along story short my bro got took off the street and cut up real bad and things got a little heavy so we moved away for a while as the shit needed sortin good haha got picked up for aload of bollox as i was not in the area and got alibi so they aint got shit to scratch at lol or have they not to worry bro you ll b sort as soon as i can reach the fuckers !!!


sounds bit heavy mate, hope ya get it sorted.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

I knew sumut wernt right when no txts went through chedz least ya oright ya soft cunt lol
Is ya bro in a bad way then?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yh lads im sweet not to worry was touch and go for me man but he is a big lad and a fighter so looks like he is sound to nearly had his arm amputeed but its the life he lives and loves so i dont expect anythin diffrent from him tbh and u know wot its all about the respect lads its nice to be nice i say haha he reckons its nice to be nice and nice to be a wrongen lol fuckin mad cunt its sorted now just bail conditions to contend with but other than that we live to see another day felt like a cunt movin away but was for the best not good for fam other than it was good to get away from it all!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No worries mate hope you fucked um big time the cunts lol an hope ya bros good.
> ill have owt thats ready lad the lemons for las really i was just gunna have a go at 1 but now i no they are there im laughin ready when you are geezer.


As soon as i grab yours bro ill take more cuts of the lemon no probs for yas u looked after me lad and ill do the same for u just need to tread alittle carefull atm !! Fuckin wen things look like they are on the up just remember there is always a down !!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 18, 2012)

No worries lad chat tomoz im fucked night all!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh lads im sweet not to worry was touch and go for me man but he is a big lad and a fighter so looks like he is sound to nearly had his arm amputeed but its the life he lives and loves so i dont expect anythin diffrent from him tbh and u know wot its all about the respect lads its nice to be nice i say haha he reckons its nice to be nice and nice to be a wrongen lol fuckin mad cunt its sorted now just bail conditions to contend with but other than that we live to see another day felt like a cunt movin away but was for the best not good for fam other than it was good to get away from it all!!


this is the life we choose sortov deal! ok man u got shit on dont worry about any for me buddy u obviously wont have time before i start cookin¬

WOOHOO new motherboard stil in the wrappin,
htpc cummin up 

im fuckin been nerding it all nite and busy day ahead

peace./


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 18, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Something to do with how many amp you have and Re distributing it so don't blow box


wire them all into a 3 prong plug, take out the fuse and put a nail in its place, its kewl honest


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unles your using 2k and shit lights then dont worry about heat i dont use a tent and i dont get any heat bursting above my grow room the heat things a big myth for small grows
> 
> and solar panels?? fuk ther expensive never mind the batteries u need too and in british weather i doubt any cheperish ones would power a major grow for long


watch what you wish for. my 4'x4'x8' grow, 110m3 per hour fan at top sucking out, dead vent at bottom, for intake. 400whps, 100 degrees, not shitting you, oh yeah, and i can also hold my hand below light, at plant tops, for 4 hours, no burn!! thats also with a fan pushin the air about. Im now looking at a cooltube system, :0/

mind you, I dont know if the plants are worried about it,, and I did use the same grow for years without checking the temp. WHY DID I BUY A THERMOMETER !!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2012)

sounds pretty fucked up chedz, hope ya get it sorted.

moving the fam away must av been some heavy shit going on.

@Don

was ya at the game yday m8 think your gonna do well again this year, dunno bout spurs tho fucking avb got me doubts after seeing that shit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Morning guys. Tried some hash called Tubilsa...or something like that. Lay in a park for hours. Gonae do the same today


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2012)

hi mate, you still in the Dam?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sounds pretty fucked up chedz, hope ya get it sorted.
> 
> moving the fam away must av been some heavy shit going on.
> 
> ...


Yh man everythin cool now bro just neva try double guess a fuckin yardie even tho they are out there depth they can still hurt u thats why my lads and misses got moved after shit hit the fan tbh it was just precaution and wen the fuckers got dealt with i was gone myself lad no point in hangin bout after is there everythin is coolin down but i think a hol is on the cards anyways for me an fam and bro after he is outta hospital !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Im still in Amsterdam. Fucking roasting


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im still in Amsterdam. Fucking roasting


u gonna take any gear with ya to germany?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im still in Amsterdam. Fucking roasting


Av a fat en for me billy haha could do with a nice joint of lemon just now lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Dont think im gonae go to germany. Went to Antwerp but it was shite. Ive fell in love with the Dam. Its nothing to do with puff/sniff or whores.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u gonna take any gear with ya to germany?


The grass here has all been beaten to make dope. Had some bubblegum haze from grey area which was nice.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

Mornin fuck witts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> watch what you wish for. my 4'x4'x8' grow, 110m3 per hour fan at top sucking out, dead vent at bottom, for intake. 400whps, 100 degrees, not shitting you, oh yeah, and i can also hold my hand below light, at plant tops, for 4 hours, no burn!! thats also with a fan pushin the air about. Im now looking at a cooltube system, :0/
> 
> mind you, I dont know if the plants are worried about it,, and I did use the same grow for years without checking the temp. WHY DID I BUY A THERMOMETER !!!


i got 5 inch rvk but only bought 4 inch piping! luckily i got the plastic stuf so ther was at least a little stretch,,also i floded a peice of gro tent and stretched above rafters in te grow room no noffink escapes above just looking around my attick it seems thers another inlet pipe 8 incher tho!! that should be fun coz im NOT forking out for a 8inch extractor for intsake thats for sure!!

[h=6]*These new 3D TVs are so realistic. I fell asleep whilst watching a Liverpool game and when I woke my fucking wallet was gone.*[/h]


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> No m8 haha, the cunt before your post.. disin the uk'rs


i am not a cunt mate, and im not dissing UKers as i am one. would just be nice to see pics from your grows but hey what do i know.
maybe i have been spoiled by Club 600 because everyone in there posts regular pics.

i am however glad that i did not follow this thread, the tone is disgusting, if i wanted to be spoken to like shit i would go down my local (i dont even drink). you give ppl in the UK a bad name, calling ppl u dont even know cunts. treat ppl how you want to be treated!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> i am not a cunt mate, and im not dissing UKers as i am one. would just be nice to see pics from your grows but hey what do i know.
> maybe i have been spoiled by Club 600 because everyone in there posts regular pics.
> 
> i am however glad that i did not follow this thread, the tone is disgusting, if i wanted to be spoken to like shit i would go down my local (i dont even drink). you give ppl in the UK a bad name, calling ppl u dont even know cunts. treat ppl how you want to be treated!!


well fuck off then you CUNT! lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> well fuck off then you CUNT! lol


why so hostile?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> why so hostile?


i put lol at the end, thats the sense of hunour here. why put the thread down? if you dont like reading words and would rather look at pictures look somewhere else


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> why so hostile?


That was a welcoming hello for these parts! the humour in this thread is generally darker than the rest of roll it up put together. 
Like it or not that's how it is in this thread mate just banter for the most part until someone gets there handbag out and starts swinging.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

not syaing that dude, and im not putting the thread down, it sounds as if some ppl have amazing grows in here, would just be nice to see them thats all. sorry if i offended anybody im just a strong believer in show & tell, not just tell lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> why so hostile?


Bahahahahaha wtf hostile u aint seen shit bruv trus me just make your own uk thread and fuck off ya sausage if u get talked to like shit down ya local your probly a faggot anyway we dislike them also but will tolerate any prick but ya gotta take ya ribbing you puff grow a pair and come back ay!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> That was a welcoming hello for these parts! the humour in this thread is generally darker than the rest of roll it up put together.
> Like it or not that's how it is in this thread mate just banter for the most part until someone gets there handbag out and starts swinging.


ill put my handbag down then mate and try to go with the flow


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bahahahahaha wtf hostile u aint seen shit bruv trus me just make your own uk thread and fuck off ya sausage if u get talked to like shit down ya local your probly a faggot anyway we dislike them also but will tolerate any prick but ya gotta take ya ribbing you puff grow a pair and come back ay!!!


see, there is really no need for that...... i can stand a bit of banter like the next man, but when someone insults you in every sentence its not very welcoming


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2012)

lol, most of us in here have known each other for quite a while amd in a few cases not only on the site but personally. there are a few pics usually but you've just landed at a time when there havnt been many posted, i personally almost never put pics up now coz my digi cam is crap and as im not doing anything new i dont bother. this page is more about shooting the breeze and having a laugh. a lot of the post are just mates catching up with each others lifes. the humour can be very dark and sumtimes the lads, like any group of friends, have little fall outs, from an outside point of view it probably looks quite aggressive but its just rough humour mostly. a while ago the site mods came in and all hell broke loose,the were trying to enforce 'yank' morality and 'yank' mentality onto whats predominantly, although not exclusively , a workin class british group. this back fired massively but eventually it was resolved, basically they fucked off and decided to leave us. if your gona sit in then its probably best your aware and accepting of this, if not then your not gonna enjoy it. up to your own self here mate.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The grass here has all been beaten to make dope. Had some bubblegum haze from grey area which was nice.



You can still get decent weed but it is getting harder to find, the cunts tumble it 1st then sell it on


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> see, there is really no need for that...... i can stand a bit of banter like the next man, but when someone insults you in every sentence its not very welcoming



This thread is not like the 6 mate there are no or very little manners and everyone is a cunt (not all the time but most lol) if you are easily offended this is not the place for you


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> see, there is really no need for that...... i can stand a bit of banter like the next man, but when someone insults you in every sentence its not very welcoming


Fuck me lad your makin me feel sorry for ya lmao how old are ya?? If you like pics go to the journal section there are lads includin myself that throw the odd few up but its not everyday fuck just get yaself a colourin book and use your imagination if your wantin pics as this aint the place tbh rofl !!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, most of us in here have known each other for quite a while amd in a few cases not only on the site but personally. there are a few pics usually but you've just landed at a time when there havnt been many posted, i personally almost never put pics up now coz my digi cam is crap and as im not doing anything new i dont bother. this page is more about shooting the breeze and having a laugh. a lot of the post are just mates catching up with each others lifes. the humour can be very dark and sumtimes the lads, like any group of friends, have little fall outs, from an outside point of view it probably looks quite aggressive but its just rough humour mostly. a while ago the site mods came in and all hell broke loose,the were trying to enforce 'yank' morality and 'yank' mentality onto whats predominantly, although not exclusively , a workin class british group. this back fired massively but eventually it was resolved, basically they fucked off and decided to leave us. if your gona sit in then its probably best your aware and accepting of this, if not then your not gonna enjoy it. up to your own self here mate.


thankyou for explaining a little, well alot, but more than that, thankyou for doing it in such a polite way, i understand you fully. in hiensight i porbably over-reacted to the fact there were no pics, like i said it sounds as if you guys have got some killer grows, it just threw me that there were no pics to show how awesome your grows are. but then if you do know each other personally you prob get to see each others grows on a regular basis. im sorry for over-reacting guys i shall try to keep a lid on it and enjoy the thread, you will prob all think of me as a massive arse now but would like to hang around and get to know you guys and hopefully form new contacts and friendships.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Depends on where you find your info http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/top-hash-countries/


That info was posted on 'dope smoker' on 04/05/10 with UNODC questionnaire stats from 2007,or so it says,.
http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/top-hash-countries/

The link I posted from the UNODC site says that the first ever UNODC report on cannabis in Afghanistan (Afghanistan Cannabis Survey) was released on 31/03/10.
http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/frontpage/2010/March/afghanistan-leads-in-hashish-production-says-unodc.html

(Afghansistan Cannabis Survey)
http://www.unodc.org/documents/crop-monitoring/Afghanistan/Afghanistan_Cannabis_Survey_2009.pdf

I wish I had that admins job,what a toss off!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad your makin me feel sorry for ya lmao how old are ya?? If you like pics go to the journal section there are lads includin myself that throw the odd few up but its not everyday fuck just get yaself a colourin book and use your imagination if your wantin pics as this aint the place tbh rofl !!


sorry cheddar, male pms n all that plus lack of weed makes me touchy. havent had a decent smoke in months now. im 29, and although i have a diploma in art & design i dont like colouring books coz i cant stay in the lines, the first book i had said 3-4yrs on the front and it took me 8yrs to complete it, they lied!!!! im sub'd up and gonna hang about, see if i can get used to you CUNTS lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

Problem solved you bunch of cunts!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Problem solved you bunch of cunts!!!


Well then cunt, what are u growin at the min?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 19, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Problem solved you bunch of cunts!!!


thats a bit uncalled for aint it? lmao


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2012)

all you need is a thick skin and a sense of humour. once we get to know you then you'll probably quickly become one of the lads, you'll also get to understand the different personalities as well, chedz does have a tendency to get wired into people quick quickly, me on the other hand i'll wait a bit and then make a complete cunt of you, ice3male gets all huffy if he's rough or onna cumdoown. sillybilly will try to sell you 2nd hand toilet roll , tip top toker will just play sheer bloody havoc with your head and ...well hang around long enuff and you'll get the picture...and if i forgot to list any of you other lads personality traits fuckin bite me ya cunts.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> all you need is a thick skin and a sense of humour. once we get to know you then you'll probably quickly become one of the lads, you'll also get to understand the different personalities as well, chedz does have a tendency to get wired into people quick quickly, me on the other hand i'll wait a bit and then make a complete cunt of you, ice3male gets all huffy if he's rough or onna cumdoown. sillybilly will try to sell you 2nd hand toilet roll , tip top toker will just play sheer bloody havoc with your head and ...well hang around long enuff and you'll get the picture...and if i forgot to list any of you other lads personality traits fuckin bite me ya cunts.


you forgot sambo, dont argue with him about clone only vs seeds. and yorkie, dont argue with him about anything lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 7 in a DR80 under a 600w, back left is Casey Jones, back centre is Cheese, back right is White Widow, the others that are in there are unknown strains to me but only because i had seeds in unmarked bags, they are all quality strains tho as they were gifted to me from a friend on RIU that i know personally who grows and breeds. maybe some dog kush in there, could be some headband, and a high possibility of Chromulan - Chronic x Romulan.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 19, 2012)

Fucking cunting weather, too fucking hot....... me girls no likey. Went out to me shed this morning and got the old AC out and rigged it up, nice 25 degrees now in me tent......happy days. Forgot how much heat this thing chucks out tho, far more than 3 600s thats for sure. I fucking hate summer, give me nice pissy cold weather any day.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That info was posted on 'dope smoker' on 04/05/10 with UNODC questionnaire stats from 2007,or so it says,.
> http://www.dope-smoker.co.uk/top-hash-countries/
> 
> The link I posted from the UNODC site says that the first ever UNODC report on cannabis in Afghanistan (Afghanistan Cannabis Survey) was released on 31/03/10.
> ...


Morroco has also been mentioned as the biggest hash producing country on docu programs I have seen as I said before depends on where you source your info


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

afternoon bitches! fuking hell sweating nike a nigger on a rape charge!! wifes tasked me to cleaning the carpets,, even with crapet cleaner its sweaty work! but im sure it looks better imo lol

so whats everyone doing this muggy fucking shitty sdunday afternoon?
WHHOOOOOHHHOOOOOO down to 6ml subbie a day! better than fucking 20ml OH sorry TTT bets be accurate im talking MG not ML best be accurate or ul start head fucking me! pc problem now fixed too! even tho i thought id been had lol silly me haha
so watcha all doin?

seems i located bill!




lol costa-del-buccaneer


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm chilling on skeg beach, it's hot n your lives are shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> I'm chilling on sort beach, it's hot n your lives are shit lol


whats that brickie sand u poured in ur garden deckchair and umbrella?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon bitches! fuking hell sweating nike a nigger on a rape charge!! wifes tasked me to cleaning the carpets,, even with crapet cleaner its sweaty work! but im sure it looks better imo lol
> 
> so whats everyone doing this muggy fucking shitty sdunday afternoon?
> WHHOOOOOHHHOOOOOO down to 6ml subbie a day! better than fucking 20ml OH sorry TTT bets be accurate im talking MG not ML best be accurate or ul start head fucking me! pc problem now fixed too! even tho i thought id been had lol silly me haha
> ...



It is warm mate i'm sweating like Tia Sharps grandparents on cash in the attic


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeg I meant lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Skeg I meant lol


lol nice! iyanappa it aint but beach it is!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Happenin CUNTS


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happenin CUNTS


speaking of the devil!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Ma ears were burning.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ma ears were burning.lol


And your cock after all those Dutch whores lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2012)

when he told me he was goin to the dam, i though hes was gonny indulge in some s&m. turns out he wanted "thai'd up"


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha...lost it the other night. Smashed! Fortune.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Haha...lost it the other night. Smashed! Fortune.lol


yeh eazy to do at your age! the odler you get the easier it is 

http://spicnigger.com/the-amazing-racist-muslims/


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2012)

is the Mrs with u bill?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 19, 2012)

Wasnt that night buts she here.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

i see cunt is the word of the day.
an ugly word for an ugly bunch island bound ,mum fucking, ginger, inbreeding spunk bubbles that r dribbling out maggie thatchers snatch.haha
how is it then?


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i see cunt is the word of the day.
> an ugly word for an ugly bunch island bound ,mum fucking, ginger, inbreeding spunk bubbles that r dribbling out maggie thatchers snatch.haha
> how is it then?


iN SCOTLand cunt can be a term of endearment, you can be a good cunt!! mind you , you can also be a right dodgy cunt ;0/


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

You cunts arnt cunts, cunts are fuckin usefull! lol

chedz you about?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

Im about on here lad yes haha !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

Wouldn't be easy tryin to hold on to a loada Bitcoins, too many temptations! Would b good investment tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldn't be easy tryin to hold on to a loada Bitcoins, too many temptations! Would b good investment tho


Has sambo just posted now mate an its gone or am i goin mad?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah i deleted it pukka.

you just gotta fink mg 2x 3x the amount of drugs paid for in 6-8wks lol it went from 3.10 to 10.10 in 8wks recently.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

He did m8, what's that all about????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i deleted it pukka.
> 
> you just gotta fink mg 2x 3x the amount of drugs paid for in 6-8wks lol it went from 3.10 to 10.10 in 8wks recently.


Dodgy cunt, hows tricks geezer??


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i deleted it pukka.
> 
> you just gotta fink mg 2x 3x the amount of drugs paid for in 6-8wks lol it went from 3.10 to 10.10 in 8wks recently.


Wonder how long it's all goina last tho? Surely its goina be shut down sometime?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

chedz you answerin me or you writtin the longest pm known to man kind ya twat.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wonder how long it's all goina last tho? Surely its goina be shut down sometime?


not any time soon mg and deffo not within 2-3month its takes for the bitcoins to go nuts again.

id bet its still going this time next year, the tor browser is pretty secure and its been said in news reports from varies newpaper around the world how hard it is for police to get a case out of sites hidden in tor.

the bitcoin is not just SR exclusive alot of bitcoins outlets are mega anti SR it will rise and fall with or without the SR


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not any time soon mg and deffo not within 2-3month its takes for the bitcoins to go nuts again.
> 
> id bet its still going this time next year, the tor browser is pretty secure and its been said in news reports from varies newpaper around the world how hard it is for police to get a case out of sites hidden in tor.
> 
> the bitcoin is not just SR exclusive alot of bitcoins outlets are mega anti SR it will rise and fall with or without the SR


Suppose you'd still get ur return wether its still runnin or not, unfortunately I just ain't got the spare funds, if I did buy them I doubt I'd cash them in, I'd be lookin to spend them which would still be investing either way lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 19, 2012)

any cunt got any cooltubes and ballasts going cheap, plod got mine.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Suppose you'd still get ur return wether its still runnin or not, unfortunately I just ain't got the spare funds, if I did buy them I doubt I'd cash them in, I'd be lookin to spend them which would still be investing either way lol


i wana get some of them blue defqons i tried the red 1's and fucking el they where some mega strong pills best id had in over 10yr, the blue 1's are spose to be even better!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i wana get some of them blue defqons i tried the red 1's and fucking el they where some mega strong pills best id had in over 10yr, the blue 1's are spose to be even better!


I heard there good m8, I see they got more white speakers in, the first ones we got wer real good so wer the triforces


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I heard there good m8, I see they got more white speakers in, the first ones we got wer real good so wer the triforces


yeah them white speakers are spose to up there with the defqons, what was that monster size pill you showed me in the pic like? ne good?

do ya like ketamine mg? i aint done much for years but go's lovely in small dose's with a good pill.

have been helping a friend sort out his grow the silly fucker didnt have a clue, previous grow he had tried to flower 50 cuts under a 250hps lmao didnt do too well, neway i been showing him the ways and sorted him out some good cuts hes doing good now and owes me a wreckup finking blue defqons 2g of K and 50 clonzepam should be a interesting night lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

chedz what ya playin at you tit?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> chedz what ya playin at you tit?


off doing spell check i bet haha, that will wake the CUNT up haha


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> off doing spell check i bet haha, that will wake the CUNT up haha


lmao you lot and spell check in the same sentence just isn't right


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

ive enlarged all the txt on the page again how the fuck do i sort it?? lol 3rd time ive done it an still cant remember how to sort it lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 19, 2012)

Tis okies m8 i jus loaded pikey chav ebonikz edition 2.0


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ive enlarged all the txt on the page again how the fuck do i sort it?? lol 3rd time ive done it an still cant remember how to sort it lol


unless u can fix it with a good boot or a good fingering then i leave it to the mrs haha

how do doc?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2012)

That monster thing was a Ferrari, that was my m8s, took a load of them 25i along with md and a few triforces, he was keepin the Ferrari for last until his bird came home, he was in such a state and I mean totally fucked up she got her hands on it and flushed it so dunno what they were like lol!

Tried a bit of ket before, was hammered and can't remember it, seen a vvideo of me the nxt day tho, tryin to get up off the sofa and
couldnt lol, like I was stuck there

That does sound like an interesting night lol, I'm due a good nite soon, another week or two and I'll do a bit of shopping!


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 19, 2012)

all good m8  apart from the crazy weather


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 19, 2012)

yeah is a little to warm for me and plants.
not good for the temper either


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 19, 2012)

mine seem to be ok they drinking like crazy though temps hitting 85f


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

come on lads, wheres ice when ya need him or bet ttt knows how lol its doin me nut with the wanky bollox large txt!?!?!?!?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah is a little to warm for me and plants.
> not good for the temper either


Been very snappy, shit sleepin sweatin me tits off mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorted it by me sen ya set of useless cunts! hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sorted it by me sen ya set of useless cunts! hahaha


lol we been thru this b4 ctrl + or -


----------



## dura72 (Aug 19, 2012)

nite nite cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nite nite cunts


fuk u very much 

ddnt realise how big these 10 litre pots are fuk me sideays



^^^^old or wat


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> chedz what ya playin at you tit?


Im here lad had things to do ill om u now  and yh the tit was ripe lmao


----------



## F A B (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Morning peeps. Happeni?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

mornin bill, fuck all happenin. yourself?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a few drinks last night. Got the munchies bout 11pm. Found a noodle bar. Ate loads. Ma ass just exploded, hence why Im up sharp. U chopped yet Dura?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

sounds fun. nah mate not yet, could've chpped at the weekend but another week should see them put a good bit of weight on, i hope, there ok but the buds arent very dense. i gave them a big final feed and a good splash of pk13/14. gonna letr them run till friday then give them a final water and pop them in 48 hours dark and chop at the weekend. you still interested in buying? or will i see our mutual friend?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there more than 10? Is it gonae b proper dry? Can I get for 175 cash? If the answer is yes to all 3 then fuck our friend mutally.lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

should be more than ten, yes, it will be properly dry and yes on the 175. he was gettin it for 180 but i'd have had to wait a week for the cash. should be ready for a week on friday , if your phonin me use ma house number coz ahm cut off on the mobile, i'll have new mobile by the end of the week though. if your stuck jist message me here.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool m8, Il deffo av it all then....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

it'll be there a week on friday mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Can u deliver??? Would b nice


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

I asked a group of women if they found rape jokes funny. They said "no!"

But I knew they really meant "yes."


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

Do ya want a cherry on top as we'll bill lol dry,175 and delivered lol

Still enjoying the hols m8? What's ya plans for 2day?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Can u deliver??? Would b nice


 ah dont ahve a licence mate and ma brother is away that weekend...you've gota bloody car ya lazy sod.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Lying in bed watching JK. I love shitty scandels.....gotta get the best outta deals sambo


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah dont ahve a licence mate and ma brother is away that weekend...you've gota bloody car ya lazy sod.


Ok Ill fold.......mutter mutter bastard mutter mutter


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

theres are six plants , all lookin to give sumwher between 2 and 3 oz a plant, 4oz is goin elsewher but the rest is yours. i'll give u an estimate at the weekend when i chop.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

No half bricks in the bag this time


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> No half bricks in the bag this time


nah, ahm busy grinding up old lightbulbs and mixing the powder with sugar water. im keeping my old bricks, im saving up for a house.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont forget to spray with PVA glue. Almost doubles the weight not to mention the head buzz that comes along with smoking glue.lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont forget to spray with PVA glue. Almost doubles the weight not to mention the head buzz that comes along with smoking glue.lol


Fuck I'd near take Some of this stuff of u billy when u get it m8, sounds like good gear to me, you'll take 300 an o would ye lol!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

out of interest 175 for what weight?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

28g...thats a good cash price. Ill sell for 200. Everyones a winner


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

175's cheap as chips jock prices aint it lads? i thought decent green was 220 + up your way?

160's bulk price down here, dry stinky blues lmao!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

anything between 200 and 250 up here, i could hold off and get a higher price per unit but i'm in a hurry and bills a mate, 160 up here for chink weed in bulk.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

What u reckon pukka, do u think I could get a k for 5 grand?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

Probs be slightly over that mate, whats that work out at about 140s? probs get at 150s if you no the right peeps so like 5250.


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> come on lads, wheres ice when ya need him or bet ttt knows how lol its doin me nut with the wanky bollox large txt!?!?!?!?



if u are using google chrome, ctrl+ makes the page and txt larger, ctrl- makes it smaller


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Do u know the right peeps? Theres a couple of grand in that for me. Well worth a journey


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

I know um all but to well bill really tryin not to lol there ok an wont fuck with me but cunt say that for some jock they dont no, there dodgy cunts bill, so would mean me bein the middle man which i dont want no more mate theres easy cash to be made just dont want no bird with the youth an all.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

that is cheap, im around northants and 120 on the half and between 240/280 on the oz is what i normally get, although i dont sell mass quantities as im doing it to be self supplied, dont like payin for .7 tens. they will bang it out at .7 for a ten and make 400 off 28g


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

I know it seems daft lads an has always been the same but sheff has always had top quality green at low prices, when every cunts got stinky dry blues if some1 tried sellin for 200 say every fucker would go to the next man round corner for 160s theres just that much nice around theres no compition to bump the prices up.

if any you peeps from sheff or sorroundin citys back me up so im not yalkin shite lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I know um all but to well bill really tryin not to lol there ok an wont fuck with me but cunt say that for some jock they dont no, there dodgy cunts bill, so would mean me bein the middle man which i dont want no more mate theres easy cash to be made just dont want no bird with the youth an all.


Your Mrs put her foot down then.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Your Mrs put her foot down then.lol


Haha yes mate been down for a while now, im fuckin suprised shes let me start growin again lol........might be somethin to do with me spendin £100+ a week of her spendin money thats swayed her lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Money talks eh! Im starving. Seen a little Mexican place the other day in passing. Some nice hash then burrito time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

Enjoy bro!

Im off fishin catch ya la later lads.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

Moors murderer Ian Brady said he wanted to send flowers to Keith Bennett's mother's funeral, but authorities have refused to inform him where she was being buried.

"See how he fucking likes it," said a spokesman.


----------



## Anibud (Aug 20, 2012)

yo
i wanna buy some fox farm ocean forest but on ebay the distributors are in america so the postage is a bitch.
anyone know where i can get some in england?
thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Spambot dick.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Remember there was a guy on here and we kept saying he was a spambot. Drove the guy nuts.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Fuckoff Robot and take yer (s)peedo pants too


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 20, 2012)

Anibud said:


> yo
> i wanna buy some fox farm ocean floor but on ebay the distributors are in america so the postage is a bitch.
> anyone know where i can get some in england?
> thanks


Just look in your local hydro shop mate plenty sell it, if not you could try growell or even a local (UK) online hydro shop off ebay.
Also I think you mean fox farms ocean forest lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

there was some spammer in here the other day but they got booted quite sharpish


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuckoff Robot and take yer (s)peedo pants too


You still in the dam spreading the STD'S I mean love about then bill lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Im still standing(sang like elton john). Aye just fucking off for dinner. Found a brit bar where I can chill and watch mini Rangers ie Everton game


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

PS - @Dragon - its STI's now. U obviously not had a dose in at least 5yr.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey spambot.....any mags of paki slut getting fisted off the Yorkshireman.lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> PS - @Dragon - its STI's now. U obviously not had a dose in at least 5yr.lol


Funnily enough bill I been with the misses the last 5yrs lol 
Not that I'd know anything about STD's anyway I'm clean I used to wash my bollax after every dirty inbred slag I ever stuck one in so I'm pretty sure I'm good, If not I'll just blame it on the misses lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

BBC2 tonight - toughest place to be a miner. Not sure if it's about South Africa today or Celtic in the 70s


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not any time soon mg and deffo not within 2-3month its takes for the bitcoins to go nuts again.
> 
> id bet its still going this time next year, the tor browser is pretty secure and its been said in news reports from varies newpaper around the world how hard it is for police to get a case out of sites hidden in tor.
> 
> the bitcoin is not just SR exclusive alot of bitcoins outlets are mega anti SR it will rise and fall with or without the SR


just read from the creators of bitcoin, that every transaction is recorded in a log.. this log can be forensically analysed and the perps can be easily traced... 

please dont shoot the messenger .. just wouldnt want any of you guys relying on this as cover..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I know it seems daft lads an has always been the same but sheff has always had top quality green at low prices, when every cunts got stinky dry blues if some1 tried sellin for 200 say every fucker would go to the next man round corner for 160s theres just that much nice around theres no compition to bump the prices up.
> 
> if any you peeps from sheff or sorroundin citys back me up so im not yalkin shite lol


we used to score up pistmore in the upside down flats and yeh was always grade for peanuts and not just with weed! for sum reason most shits decent qwailty and cheap proces! guess its one of them places


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

auldy66 said:


> just read from the creators of bitcoin, that every transaction is recorded in a log.. this log can be forensically analysed and the perps can be easily traced...
> 
> please dont shoot the messenger .. just wouldnt want any of you guys relying on this as cover..


stay away then m8 they might get ya................. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stay away then m8 they might get ya................. lol


I read today in an Irish newspaper that two Irish investigators say that they can now easily trace Bitcoins, it was in the paper cos there's a big kick up about the armoury site


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 20, 2012)

You wouldn't steal a car.. You wouldn't steal a film.. So why download a movie? Because I don't like getting shot at whilst eating popcorn..


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 20, 2012)

Just had to evict the previous owner out of my new yard fucking tears every where tried pulling on my heart strings...........ta ra butt had them and my conscience removed long ago now fuck off before i get the old bill to fuck you off!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I know it seems daft lads an has always been the same but sheff has always had top quality green at low prices, when every cunts got stinky dry blues if some1 tried sellin for 200 say every fucker would go to the next man round corner for 160s theres just that much nice around theres no compition to bump the prices up.
> 
> if any you peeps from sheff or sorroundin citys back me up so im not yalkin shite lol


Notts is the same mate , every fucker sells oz's for 160 - 180 , if i was to charge 200 id get laughed at , weed is everywhere so theres too much to compete with price wise .. alot of ppl wont sells ozs for that reason though especially when they can knock out 1g for a £10 or charge £50 on the Q ...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I read today in an Irish newspaper that two Irish investigators say that they can now easily trace Bitcoins, it was in the paper cos there's a big kick up about the armoury site


I read shit like that everyday in the forums is always newspaper shite from all over the world.

There's more than jus the bitcoin as far as internet currencys go, and good reason they choose the bitcoin for silkroad.

Dpr the owner of the site is making a mint! Serious fucking cash if vendors or byuer start getting nicked cause the bitcoin is soooooo traceable then he aint gonna earn no more.

Its just scare mongeriing from the press do u always believe everything u read in the paper mg??? Lol

And do u really think the feds got the time n money to be bothering with 5pill orders or half ounces of hash lol fuck what would be the point uncrypting all that data on torr etc when if they wanting a easy nicking all they would have to do is read the uk thread lmao


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 20, 2012)

notts is growers paradise,got our own clone onlys n evreything. its always been cheap though its bittersweet


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> notts is growers paradise,got our own clone onlys n evreything. its always been cheap though its bittersweet


you notts aswell then bro


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

The only thing new about the silkroad is the escrow system and the professional way the site has been made, buying drugs online is OLD 10+yr I been able to get what ever ya want admitedly I only ever use to buy benzos back then but there's been any and every drug available online for a long time.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in blackpool and I get 250 for oz all day. Fuck iv sold oz of cheese for 280 before. If I go up the road to glasgow I can get bar for 850. I get chinky weed cheap works out 120 a oz but ill only get that when got fuck all


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

what was all the gun crime about years ago in nottingham robbie? having never been that and the shite football team is about all i no about the place oh and you lol

i member it was all over the national press bout it being the gun capital blah blah then you never really heard any more about it? was yrs ago tho maybe 10?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm in blackpool and I get 250 for oz all day. Fuck iv sold oz of cheese for 280 before. If I go up the road to glasgow I can get bar for 850. I get chinky weed cheap works out 120 a oz but ill only get that when got fuck all


Where the fuck can u get a bar of weed for 850 in Glasgow. Ill take everything they got. No chance. Chinks r even clued up here now. 160 in bulk


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what was all the gun crime about years ago in nottingham robbie? having never been that and the shite football team is about all i no about the place oh and you lol
> 
> i member it was all over the national press bout it being the gun capital blah blah then you never really heard any more about it? was yrs ago tho maybe 10?


just the press trying to sell papers, a little 14yr old lass got shot and then they just went a bit wild found some figures saying there was a shooting every week thaat year and hyped it up in the papers, gun crime capitol shottingham city


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> notts is growers paradise,got our own clone onlys n evreything. its always been cheap though its bittersweet


those clone only's sound good, what do you have and does the fairy carry them?


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 20, 2012)

i dont carry clone's not my sort of thing.
and fairy? i doubt it i havent seen it 10miles away
you would have to ask, lemonade or cola always nice


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

theres always loads of gun trouble in notts ... 00ashoo you sure your from notts !!
lmao when colin ran the notts scene from the outside there was alot less gun trouble ... in the last 4 weeks theres been a stabbing where a 20 odd year old got killed and a shooting of a 20 odd year old woman just in my area alone .... 

the papers dont need to hype notts up lol .... 

as for the notts clone onlys ill give ya that .... the Cola MC is fuking mint but i lost my cut along time ago and no one seems to have it anymore


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm in blackpool and I get 250 for oz all day. Fuck iv sold oz of cheese for 280 before. If I go up the road to glasgow I can get bar for 850. I get chinky weed cheap works out 120 a oz but ill only get that when got fuck all



glasgow aint really just up the road from blackpool is it lol ...


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

Up the road just means hame/home I could be in bagdad and I'd say same. Iv got few guys in govan and linthouse I get green of and some other stuff. It works out bar is 850


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Up the road just means hame/home I could be in bagdad and I'd say same. Iv got few guys in govan and linthouse I get green of and some other stuff. It works out bar is 850


£94 a o on the bar i would be very suprised if that aint chink weed or worse.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

No chance u can get a k for 3quid. Cheapest I get is 3.5...thats beaton then sprayed and i need to go get it from scouse land. Honest m8, get me 850 a bar stuff and ill have it all cash


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> No chance u can get a k for 3quid. Cheapest I get is 3.5...thats beaton then sprayed and i need to go get it from scouse land. Honest m8, get me 850 a bar stuff and ill have it all cash


behave yaself bill your in the fucking dam and you been on hear most the day lmao


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 20, 2012)

you talking about the godfather,


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

Iv had to get that chinky weed few times and had to pay 120 oz and guy wouldn't got cheaper gave me 10 oz for 1200 and acted like done me massive favor lol. I get k for 3800 in govan couple times a year


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Ive been shitting ma brains oot aw day. Had to come back to hotel. Torture man


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv had to get that chinky weed few times and had to pay 120 oz and guy wouldn't got cheaper gave me 10 oz for 1200 and acted like done me massive favor lol. I get k for 3800 in govan couple times a year



Ill have a bit of that. Is it the sprayed gear?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been shitting ma brains oot aw day. Had to come back to hotel. Torture man


lmao regretting them noodles from last night m8 lolol


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

Nah not sprayed. Its not top pukka shit but I don't have no prob selling it. My cousin rings says my guy cropping up you want me to keep any by. I'm like yeah depend how much cash I got ill get 1 or 2


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao regretting them noodles from last night m8 lolol


I actually feel as if ma arsehole has been turned inside out

@mcdiddy.....geez a shout when the time comes. I love making cash


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I actually feel as if ma arsehole has been turned inside out
> I love making cash




ROFL !!!!! lololollol ... i didnt even need to add anyting ... you said it all yaself lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Very good Robbie. Ram your .8. Lololol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

Well doubt he has it to long mate. It all gone before its even dry. Prob why so cheap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2012)

easy guys wasapnin? we getting promises of grandure and cheap grade weed again? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

I need to get a biggy on the go..anyone fancy work for 9 weeks?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I need to get a biggy on the go..anyone fancy work for 9 weeks?



Could do with the cash just no time spare unfortunately


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

To be honest fucking hate buying weed no matter how cheap. I just got limited space and my grows don't give me enough to keep me going. Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I need to get a biggy on the go..anyone fancy work for 9 weeks?


grand a week bill............. or 2grand in bitcoins lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

fucking av it you dirty manc wankers!!! i dont even half support everton but always good to see man u get beaten!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we used to score up pistmore in the upside down flats and yeh was always grade for peanuts and not just with weed! for sum reason most shits decent qwailty and cheap proces! guess its one of them places


what on rock street? what you doin up there ya naughty fuck? were there rastas sat on plastic chairs? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Smack.......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

Can get owt up there dodgy as fuck tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what on rock street? what you doin up there ya naughty fuck? were there rastas sat on plastic chairs? lol


yeh we used to pik oz's up of a coupe of brothers scott alen i think one of em was called nice grade cheap price BUT im talking 10+yrs ago but the point remains its always been a hub for cheap good shit,.
the flats was nuts u walk in and downstairs to the lounge,,fucking weird


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I need to get a biggy on the go..anyone fancy work for 9 weeks?


doin what? ye know me bill, i have no moral standards.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> doin what? ye know me bill, i have no moral standards.


if ya charging less than a grand a week u got me dura lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

dura72 said:


> doin what? ye know me bill, i have no moral standards.


Thot u were flying straightish.lol when u back driving?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

Just chopped down white widow and amnesa. Didn't get yield I'd of liked of white widow. Amnesa always good yield. Got acapoco to go now think going leave in 10 or 12 weeks. Its a right hairy fucker. I'm trying to decide what strain go for next. Anddont even mention clones I want new strain. I always try new strains in my small tents. Any idea of good ones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2012)

alorriplolymn said:


> *From backyard hobbyists to commercial operations* *FarmTek has what you need*


yeh lol bill could do with sum guidence only ever grow 1 plant! bless him







These workmen are installing cast-iron bollards to stop nurses from parking on the pavement outside the Royal Hospital in Belfast .They are cleaning up at the end of the day.
How long do you think it will be before they realise that they can't go home?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 20, 2012)

Seen that pic on facebook while back made me laugh then and sis again now. Irish aswel says it all lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Thot u were flying straightish.lol when u back driving?


just giving up(gave up) the direct sales coz thats where the problems tend to be. should be driving october or november? you think of a large out of home kinda thing?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

Another laptop bites the dust! Had all sorts of probs last night with a nutty neibour, missus was fighting with her I've had to split it up n whatnot didn't get to bed to near 2am and left me laptop on the floor, me lil 2yr old must have stood on it this morning HUGE crack through the screen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 21, 2012)

you havent long had that too have you mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Nutty neighbours, everyone needs nutty neighbours, with little or no understanding, thats when bad neighbours become fair game.........sung in the old neighbours theme tune. Remember Harlod Bishop. Madge would still get the length.lol

UKRG will prob get u a cheap screen


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> you havent long had that too have you mate?



No was only 6month old mrt and me 3rd or 4th in 18mnths lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No was only 6month old mrt and me 3rd or 4th in 18mnths lol


ive never had any luck with laptops mate. i dont think it was anything i done to them, they just fucked up on thier own in a few weeks. i got a tower pc and havent had a problem since


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Mornin fuckers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Sambo you need a jcb laptop mate like the phones even you cunt brake 1 lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

morning bumboys, well im off tae the dole office to sign on, first time in overa year, bastrds kicked me off of ESA so now im in that fuckin limbo land waitin on my JSA, absolute pain in the cunt, fuck knows when i'll get a giro (should've been in today) so i can see the old crisis loan shuffle coming up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Hard work signing on eh.lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

fuckin pain in arse, the cunts will sanction you for absolutely anything these days, btw why were you asking about my driving mate? you got an idea?


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuck signing on. Get ya self few birds become a motherfucking pimp nigger lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Full of ideas me m8


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Fuck signing on. Get ya self few birds become a motherfucking pimp nigger lol



lol, in THIS area, ye must be fuckin jokin, the slags round here give it up for a bacardi breezer.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Slag house would be a cracking money maker. Its your name though, would be mud.lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 21, 2012)

whats all this ginger shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol.... yak red pubes...no thankyou


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

U talk about slags..........lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U talk about slags..........lol


your more of a maggot than i am a slag...you cheeky scot fecker


----------



## unlucky (Aug 21, 2012)

&#8203;are the blues light feeders ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;are the blues light feeders ?


Less is more with the livers chick. I love growing her


----------



## unlucky (Aug 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Less is more with the livers chick. I love growing her


&#8203;mine are on next to feck all on the food its all water but the feckers are doing well...its not like me at all not to over feed, i might be getting there at last lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you for waiting, please continue to hold and we will answer your call as soon as possible or you may prefer to call back later our opening times are between 8am and 6pm . alternatively you may like to call back later we are normally less busy between 8am and 9am or you may like to access our web site at www. were a bunch of wankers and this answering service is specifically designed tae piss you off and make you smash your phone to bits. org...and while your waiting please feel free to scream and shout and here vivaldis the four seasons to listen to ...again and again and again


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats it girl, start to understand your plants. If u stick to the same strain it makes it easier


----------



## unlucky (Aug 21, 2012)

right im off to rattle mr money man..... chow for now


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

If your avin a bad day theres always sum1 in here to cheer ya up dura your a fuckin legend lad haha left in limbo and wtf is a crisis loan ??? Lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 21, 2012)

Dont try and kid on u dont know what a crisis loan is. U forget who u are.lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> If your avin a bad day theres always sum1 in here to cheer ya up dura your a fuckin legend lad haha left in limbo and wtf is a crisis loan ??? Lmao


there those thinds where you ask for just enough money to get you through and they say........."Fuck you you cunt, you can have £43.56 to last you 18 days, that is the maximum we can give you even tho the law says you can not live on less than £70 per week. LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wtf neva signed on so they give u money to ration???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> If your avin a bad day theres always sum1 in here to cheer ya up dura your a fuckin legend lad haha left in limbo and wtf is a crisis loan ??? Lmao


HAHAHA like u dont know wat a crisi load is lmao

by the way ladies u can only say u lost your money once every 18 months now!

FUK that signing on lark im signed OFF for LIFE bitches¬! now suk on that PPPPP


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nutty neighbours, everyone needs nutty neighbours, with little or no understanding, thats when bad neighbours become fair game.........sung in the old neighbours theme tune. Remember Harlod Bishop. Madge would still get the length.lol
> 
> UKRG will prob get u a cheap screen


who is this ukrg then? lol 

what make is it sam? and model matey


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

they gave me 113 quid....to last me 17 days...i kid you not....ive had to raid my copper jar and got 9quid (that'll go into the bank so's i can lift a score)....its fuckin murder, a ton of 113 is straight out to charlie dealers....fuckin wish it was next week so's i can get shot of my crop. nmext friday i'll have plenty of dosh but im just stuck in groundhog day right now, and im supposed to be goin to glasgow on saturday for my uni open day...fuck knows how im gonna raise the dosh for that.....sad thing is ive gota g and half of decent coke and a bottle or morgans spiced sittin in here right now!!! ah can see me doin the sad cunt and sittin on my own and gettin blitzed.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

Toshiba Satellitte C660-1LD

fucking thing got a huge crack through the screen can still see most the screen but doubt that will last for much longer.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> they gave me 113 quid....to last me 17 days...i kid you not....ive had to raid my copper jar and got 9quid (that'll go into the bank so's i can lift a score)....its fuckin murder, a ton of 113 is straight out to charlie dealers....fuckin wish it was next week so's i can get shot of my crop. nmext friday i'll have plenty of dosh but im just stuck in groundhog day right now, and im supposed to be goin to glasgow on saturday for my uni open day...fuck knows how im gonna raise the dosh for that.....sad thing is ive gota g and half of decent coke and a bottle or morgans spiced sittin in here right now!!! ah can see me doin the sad cunt and sittin on my own and gettin blitzed.


why not get a plant down early m8? you said they only a week from chop, get 1 down flash dry it and get some cash, aint ideal but needs must n all that jazz and theres always some puff junkie that will buy damp early smoke lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> why not get a plant down early m8? you said they only a week from chop, get 1 down flash dry it and get some cash, aint ideal but needs must n all that jazz and theres always some puff junkie that will buy damp early smoke lol


im thinkin about it mate, might go and strip half an oz from the bigger side buds, a ton would probably get me through.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Why is hard to imagine why i dont know wot a crisis loan is ?? Ive neva signed on always grafted and done bit on side lmao neva had to go without dough fuck wot ya do just walk in say ya skint anf walk out with ££££ lmfao shit thats raw to the bone boy trust me they always say the imagrants are betta off ay lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Toshiba Satellitte C660-1LD
> 
> fucking thing got a huge crack through the screen can still see most the screen but doubt that will last for much longer.


40-50 wich ever way u look at it mate..its a newish lappy so unfortunaetely not many screen kicking about,,, real easy to fit thoi bet even you can manage it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Why is hard to imagine why i dont know wot a crisis loan is ?? Ive neva signed on always grafted and done bit on side lmao neva had to go without dough fuck wot ya do just walk in say ya skint anf walk out with ££££ lmfao shit thats raw to the bone boy trust me they always say the imagrants are betta off ay lol


u not on any sort of benfit then chedz? lol fuk me haha no u used to walk in and do paper work no its on the phone
08000327950 i think the number is 

http://www.liveleak.com//view?i=e70_1224881096

^^^ dirty bastards


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u not on any sort of benfit then chedz? lol fuk me haha no u used to walk in and do paper work no its on the phone
> 08000327950 i think the number is
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com//view?i=e70_1224881096
> ...


would nt know were to start as for those animals id torture the bastards for the rest of there lives im sure he ll not last long inside so makes no odds other than a poor little girl had to suffer at thr cruel bastards hands im sure he will get wots comin to him tho!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u not on any sort of benfit then chedz? lol fuk me haha no u used to walk in and do paper work no its on the phone
> 08000327950 i think the number is
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com//view?i=e70_1224881096
> ...



i couldnt fit it m8 wouldnt have a fucking clue, il just buy meself a new1 in 10-11 wks, av got another laptop but i kinda gave it to the missus fink i need to kinda take it back for 10-11wks lol

whats that link? feeling abit ill anyway it aint nuffing too rough is it?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i couldnt fit it m8 wouldnt have a fucking clue, il just buy meself a new1 in 10-11 wks, av got another laptop but i kinda gave it to the missus fink i need to kinda take it back for 10-11wks lol
> 
> whats that link? feeling abit ill anyway it aint nuffing too rough is it?


Yh its rough sambs fuck me it gets ya blood boilin tbh i bet she only had her to get child support money to feed his an her habits !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i couldnt fit it m8 wouldnt have a fucking clue, il just buy meself a new1 in 10-11 wks, av got another laptop but i kinda gave it to the missus fink i need to kinda take it back for 10-11wks lol
> 
> whats that link? feeling abit ill anyway it aint nuffing too rough is it?


2 baby killers in leeds 1 gets life the other 12 months suspended?? wtf

mate screens are real easy to fit seriously peaice of PISS


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> they gave me 113 quid....to last me 17 days...i kid you not....ive had to raid my copper jar and got 9quid (that'll go into the bank so's i can lift a score)....its fuckin murder, a ton of 113 is straight out to charlie dealers....fuckin wish it was next week so's i can get shot of my crop. nmext friday i'll have plenty of dosh but im just stuck in groundhog day right now, and im supposed to be goin to glasgow on saturday for my uni open day...fuck knows how im gonna raise the dosh for that.....sad thing is ive gota g and half of decent coke and a bottle or morgans spiced sittin in here right now!!! ah can see me doin the sad cunt and sittin on my own and gettin blitzed.



lol so whats wrong with getttin fuked by yourself. I do it all the time!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> lol so whats wrong with getttin fuked by yourself. I do it all the time!!!!


Lmao hem more to go round ay bro


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> lol so whats wrong with getttin fuked by yourself. I do it all the time!!!!


i dont tend to do it, never really have, sure ive done it now and then but its very rare and normally ive gotta be in a real bad mood or sumthing bad has happened like death or similar. maybe give one of my matea bell and see if they fancya gettin trollied. either that or ill jist hid the pub witha enough for a dozen beers, thats unuausl too as im nota beer drinker, cpl of pints normally and then its the halfs....in fact the more i think of it the more im certain thats the plan. i'll just take the gram and leave the half with the morgans and hit the pub fora bit, im a pub man through and through and learned many years ago how to pace myself for all dayers.ive to pick up my loan at 2pm and then ive some odds and ends to do and then i think i'll have a wee shift at the bar.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao hem more to go round ay bro


Right On!!! Cheds


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i dont tend to do it, never really have, sure ive done it now and then but its very rare and normally ive gotta be in a real bad mood or sumthing bad has happened like death or similar. maybe give one of my matea bell and see if they fancya gettin trollied. either that or ill jist hid the pub witha enough for a dozen beers, thats unuausl too as im nota beer drinker, cpl of pints normally and then its the halfs....in fact the more i think of it the more im certain thats the plan. i'll just take the gram and leave the half with the morgans and hit the pub fora bit, im a pub man through and through and learned many years ago how to pace myself for all dayers.ive to pick up my loan at 2pm and then ive some odds and ends to do and then i think i'll have a wee shift at the bar.


Well sounds like a plan Dura. i do love a good plan!!!!


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Today a shit day. Found out some heads know about my grow room iv got getting busted or some daft cunt trying to rob it. Iv cropped most just got 6 acapoco gold. But got 3 weeks left. I'm just ripping it all down now pissed off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Today a shit day. Found out some heads know about my grow room iv got getting busted or some daft cunt trying to rob it. Iv cropped most just got 6 acapoco gold. But got 3 weeks left. I'm just ripping it all down now pissed off


i fell out with the dude who tought me the gorqw basics he threateend to grass me up i had 3 nemsis and 2 EXOc lone onlys in flower 3 weeks,, had to tare it all down felt sik to the stomach mate! the best part is,,, nothing ahppened so would have been cropping 2 weeks ago,,SIK

PUKKA PM MATE


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Its at my birds gaff and she can't have name in paper. Local paper be all over it aswel live small town. Just piss me of that one my mates been chatting shit to some clowns. At best will try rob gaff at worse stick me in or chat about it to some cunt that will. Iv had acapoco gold in 9 weeks aswel only got few left. Doing me nut in ill salvage what can


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Its at my birds gaff and she can't have name in paper. Local paper be all over it aswel live small town. Just piss me of that one my mates been chatting shit to some clowns. At best will try rob gaff at worse stick me in or chat about it to some cunt that will. Iv had acapoco gold in 9 weeks aswel only got few left. Doing me nut in ill salvage what can


il adopt em for ya pal


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Haha I wouldn't get them out room unless cut down. Grow like freaks. All over place proper hairy aswel. If new how to up load pics from phone I'd put sum up. Anyone got bbm?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Haha I wouldn't get them out room unless cut down. Grow like freaks. All over place proper hairy aswel. If new how to up load pics from phone I'd put sum up. Anyone got bbm?


just pop ur memory card in yer puter and copy pic thatway OR upload to ur facebook as a private only you photo and copy location and paste here

well just got given 2x dell pc's ilke htpc stylie, one works ones fucked BUT the fan in one is like a fuking vortex u know thats going in my veg box! like a 747 taking of and well powerful  awsome


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i fell out with the dude who tought me the gorqw basics he threateend to grass me up i had 3 nemsis and 2 EXOc lone onlys in flower 3 weeks,, had to tare it all down felt sik to the stomach mate! the best part is,,, nothing ahppened so would have been cropping 2 weeks ago,,SIK
> 
> PUKKA PM MATE


Got it bro!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got it bro!


)

wer is everyone u boring set of fuktards hmmmmm


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> )
> 
> wer is everyone u boring set of fuktards hmmmmm



Busy working while you got your feet up ya cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2012)

Evening bum bandits how are we?

Aint been on in ages so thought id say hi n chuck some abuse about lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 21, 2012)

Evening lads !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Busy working while you got your feet up ya cunt


always with the feet jokes!!lmao,, il have u know i been setting up my shit! breaking coco down building airpots sorting ducting out and so on and so on,,,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

So a hard hours work ice?....lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> always with the feet jokes!!lmao,, il have u know i been setting up my shit! breaking coco down building airpots sorting ducting out and so on and so on,,,



About time you got off your arse i've been busy painting all day and more painting tomorrow


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuckin hell sum1 amuse me lmao fucked off with this bollox im nearly pullin my hair out wtf is it with the skallys these days fuckin thick as fuck


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

You still awol chedz?.....young uns dont give a fuck about nothin no more mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuckin wont be for long the way things are goin !! I sort everythin out get the lad a nice deal and everythin goes to pott meanin i have to get on the fuckin fone again like a numpty and get shit done on me jack jone wtf now ive got tthe lad cryin about the deal which he just fucked up lmfao i tell ya you know wot they say yh do it yourself !! I mean come on it is nt rocket science and the lad could be earnin my wage if he pulled his head outta his arse ffs im litrally earnin it for him a few drops job done !!  why do i bother


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

ya been sounding pisssssssed recently chedz get a joint in ya and 4got bout it all for a few hours.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mate if i hit the bottle i dont think id stop till i was incognito a nice spliff of the slh would do me wonders i rec why ow why do me bother im thinkin now the cunt will get it right wen i start takin money off him tho haha should nt av to come to that tho should it?????????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeh smoke a spliff an chill the fuck out you cunt!!!  

Take it you ant been workin chedz? least that should cheer ya up abit mate........fuck i hate workin lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Last crop, fuckin cant wait to get back growin lads!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

you always smash it pukka carnt wait to see the new grow m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you always smash it pukka carnt wait to see the new grow m8.


Cheers geezer, its like its my 1st grow again, im like a kid at crimbo with me new toys lol........ive got high hopes mate with the new gear an changin stuff up, and im aimin for my biggest yield from the room, thats if i get some bloody plants lmao!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking good Pukka!

Same as you I cant wait to get set back up again, been out now for 3 months waiting for fucking landlord to get a plumber to come round n sort shit, doing my fucking nut in.

Any of you lot still doing the postal thing with the spoils of your hard work?? Got a lad shotting down by me thats struggling to get ozs coz hes going thru it fucking quick an all the growers that supply him have only got small setups, hes looking for an extra 5-10oz a week, every week to see him thru, so if any of ya can help shout me or send a PM lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

It's going to be a while before i build my new groom so might end up sleeping down stairs for while


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers geezer, its like its my 1st grow again, im like a kid at crimbo with me new toys lol........ive got high hopes mate with the new gear an changin stuff up, and im aimin for my biggest yield from the room, thats if i get some bloody plants lmao!


i wish i felt like that again m8 i really carnt be arsed with it anymore is just a means to a end for me, i look forward to seeing ya grow out some new strains you had a few runs of clone-onlys now i still remember ya 1st proper the g13 haze hmmmmmmm looked so nice but what did it smoke like?

i think i like these haze's every1 ive tried ive enjoyed, some so much different than the others tho like for instance slh v amnesia totally different stones and yes the dog i no ive dogged it out lol but had a sample of proper dog last week and very nice i can not lie.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheers fella, when you back runnin mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> It's going to be a while before i build my new groom so might end up sleeping down stairs for while


you just moved aint ya m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers fella, when you back runnin mate?


going to pick up a tent sunday from a m8 who i gotta add is saving my arse with the loaning of the tent even if he dus threaten to beat me up if i replace it with a new1 lmao

clones in the prop started rooting so next sun/mon more likely mon il av it all set back up, will be mostly exo not that i even like it that much but it IS the best cash cropping strain FACT lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you just moved aint ya m8?



Get the keys yesterday went to the house and the bird was still there pissed up so i chucked her out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Get the keys yesterday went to the house and the bird was still there pissed up so i chucked her out lol


yeah i read about it 3eyes is that why ya not gonna have a room for while cause of the move? what bout a xmas run?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i read about it 3eyes is that why ya not gonna have a room for while cause of the move? what bout a xmas run?



I'll be running as soon as i can but not in the attic as planned need to get money for materials 1st so me and the bird might have to use our bedroom for 1 run to sort out xmas and the groom


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> going to pick up a tent sunday from a m8 who i gotta add is saving my arse with the loaning of the tent even if he dus threaten to beat me up if i replace it with a new1 lmao
> 
> clones in the prop started rooting so next sun/mon more likely mon il av it all set back up, will be mostly exo not that i even like it that much but it IS the best cash cropping strain FACT lol


So we still on for the test lad ?? U know i love me exo hahaha u not got the psycho no more ?? Wot did i miss wen i was off for abit u had to pack up for alittle bro???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i wish i felt like that again m8 i really carnt be arsed with it anymore is just a means to a end for me, i look forward to seeing ya grow out some new strains you had a few runs of clone-onlys now i still remember ya 1st proper the g13 haze hmmmmmmm looked so nice but what did it smoke like?
> 
> i think i like these haze's every1 ive tried ive enjoyed, some so much different than the others tho like for instance slh v amnesia totally different stones and yes the dog i no ive dogged it out lol but had a sample of proper dog last week and very nice i can not lie.


Haha im sure it will be like that for me 1 day mate this will be my 6th so still lovin it,
yeh i wana start doin some of my seeds mate got a nice selection, then with a cheeky clone only chucked in there too lol ive got 1 g13 haze seed left mate got 2 an decided to do 1 on my 1st go, it was lovely mate, was no blues lol few peeps turned there noses up, fuckin young uns lol it was a piny kinda hazy tastes mate and strong as fuck, the smell was shite tho kinda earthy, mrs cuz boyfriend loved it, says it mashed him up compared to his normal.

I got a couple of dog pips from cindy, 1 of ums the same batch he got his keeper from an 1 hes told me not to bother with it, savin the seeds till the veg cabs up an runnin so i can play propa with the seeds cos wanna keep mothers of my faves, also wanna mess with my stuff
I no what ya sayin mate with the hazes always different but always nice strong too, ive got a fem cheese berry haze i wanna pop ment to be nice mate an a 9weeker ill be takin cuts from that fucker for sure just hope i get a nice pheno.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'll be running as soon as i can but not in the attic as planned need to get money for materials 1st so me and the bird might have to use our bedroom for 1 run to sort out xmas and the groom


when i 1st started it was in the missus 1 bed flat we didnt have no kids then, 3 runs we done in the bedroom whilst living in the frontroom lol was cramped but worth it, some hairy times tho the bedroom is 10ft max from the front door and then the communal area of a 4flat block all fun n games tho.

oh yeah not really relevant but a friend got nicked recently with about 2oz dry n 3plants in his garden got a caution thats it lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I'll be running as soon as i can but not in the attic as planned need to get money for materials 1st so me and the bird might have to use our bedroom for 1 run to sort out xmas and the groom


U not thought of sheddin it bro ? A nice roll of total black out and a few sheets of thin as fuck ply over king span works wonders mate ill no lie hahaha u can av the cunt as big as u like 2 lol no worry about smell noise is an issue but its the same as in a house/attic ill neva do another run in house/attic again its that good wen the misses is bendin ya bollox off i go im my own little world locked away from every cunt haha!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So we still on for the test lad ?? U know i love me exo hahaha u not got the psycho no more ?? Wot did i miss wen i was off for abit u had to pack up for alittle bro???


yeah im still up for it m8 i aint been busting ya balls about it tho cause i no you got enough REAL problems on ya plate right now but i gotta get a xmas grow in and it will be in coco and mostly exo.

just bragging right tho chedz and 10g worth of samples sent out, im always skint as ya no carnt afford much else but yeah will be a laugh and something to do.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U not thought of sheddin it bro ? A nice roll of total black out and a few sheets of thin as fuck ply over king span works wonders mate ill no lie hahaha u can av the cunt as big as u like 2 lol no worry about smell noise is an issue but its the same as in a house/attic ill neva do another run in house/attic again its that good wen the misses is bendin ya bollox off i go im my own little world locked away from every cunt haha!!



I got a shed at the bottom of the garden but i wont be putting a grow in there their all robbing cunts around here they'll pinch your fucking eyes if your not looking


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

fuck off cunt!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> when i 1st started it was in the missus 1 bed flat we didnt have no kids then, 3 runs we done in the bedroom whilst living in the frontroom lol was cramped but worth it, some hairy times tho the bedroom is 10ft max from the front door and then the communal area of a 4flat block all fun n games tho.
> 
> oh yeah not really relevant but a friend got nicked recently with about 2oz dry n 3plants in his garden got a caution thats it lol


They cant do fuck all lad its that rife now a lad from work got done wit 22 mature plants 2ft+ and 10 in a prop in another room ready to be potted up 2xrooms in a 3bed house just full of grow equipment they just threw all cocco every were and all electrics in bath full of water the cunts lol made a right mess of gaff tho he got away with caution!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> fuck off cunt!


i no m8 what it with spamming the uk thread is it all over the site or just us? i dont really go in any other threads.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no m8 what it with spamming the uk thread is it all over the site or just us? i dont really go in any other threads.


its 2nd time i seen the shit on here mate an seen it at dwezes thread he get loads for some reason fuckin wankers


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> its 2nd time i seen the shit on here mate an seen it at dwezes thread he get loads for some reason fuckin wankers



And on the 600 thread


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im still up for it m8 i aint been busting ya balls about it tho cause i no you got enough REAL problems on ya plate right now but i gotta get a xmas grow in and it will be in coco and mostly exo.
> 
> just bragging right tho chedz and 10g worth of samples sent out, im always skint as ya no carnt afford much else but yeah will be a laugh and something to do.


Yh trust me bro cant wait to get bac and see the babies mate ive only been gone 9days as things are just startin to settle think by weekend ill be back on the manor had to leave me man incharge of the gaff and the cunt has mixed up 20clones. exo and psycho the numpty lol the gkxlivers am still in there with a fare few more and he is givin me greif about the 1 gkxlivers as ive no extraction setup in the veg cab and its gettin a lingerin smell to it lol so i canna wait to see wot he is yalkin about lol yh lad the pepsi challenge still on then lol will be good to see how we fair up with u in cocco mate all fun tho promise lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Was gunna ask 3eyes with the batshit stuff you use do you use it once a week like it says? an what strength............im thinkin once a week aint enough in coco mate im thinkin maybe every 3rd day at low rate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I got a shed at the bottom of the garden but i wont be putting a grow in there their all robbing cunts around here they'll pinch your fucking eyes if your not looking


U not think its like that down by me bro u? gotta be stealth trus me they are kickin doors off the whole shabang down these ways and its everyday u get to here about it its the fuckin yardies lad they ve no bollox to grow thereself so rob poor cunts !!! Ill be gettin shit locked down as soon as im back and u wont find the black cunts on the estate once we do lolcheeky bastards they am believe !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh trust me bro cant wait to get bac and see the babies mate ive only been gone 9days as things are just startin to settle think by weekend ill be back on the manor had to leave me man incharge of the gaff and the cunt has mixed up 20clones. exo and psycho the numpty lol the gkxlivers am still in there with a fare few more and he is givin me greif about the 1 gkxlivers as ive no extraction setup in the veg cab and its gettin a lingerin smell to it lol so i canna wait to see wot he is yalkin about lol yh lad the pepsi challenge still on then lol will be good to see how we fair up with u in cocco mate all fun tho promise lmao


chedz are the GKxpsycos still goin how old are they now, you sexed um yet mate?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was gunna ask 3eyes with the batshit stuff you use do you use it once a week like it says? an what strength............im thinkin once a week aint enough in coco mate im thinkin maybe every 3rd day at low rate.


30ml a litre once a wk pukka !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> chedz are the GKxpsycos still goin how old are they now, you sexed um yet mate?


They fuckin betta be bro na lad told him just to feed wen they need dont wantin him to throw nothin out the wanker not even if any males there haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 30ml a litre once a wk pukka !!


Im gunna do it different chedz, im just like that lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

Now defo get fucked cunt!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lmao cant see it hurtin to much if ya do every 3rd day at 15ml a litre mate and it might just work better with the cocco wen i get back ill be usin it so ill do a few at 15ml sum at the 30ml see wots wot  the gkxlivers are nearly 18inche so he says gonna have fun keepin those down i thinks lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao cant see it hurtin to much if ya do every 3rd day at 15ml a litre mate and it might just work better with the cocco wen i get back ill be usin it so ill do a few at 15ml sum at the 30ml see wots wot  the gkxlivers are nearly 18inche so he says gonna have fun keepin those down i thinks lmao


Yeh nice 1 let me know then mate i cant fuck around like that with 4 plants, was thinkin with coco bein hydro the days you aint addin the plant aint gettin well thats my theory anyway lol
you might wanna net the blues learnin pheno mate if its like its mom, its a floppy bitch. an call them by there names... blue grape ffs lmao!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> going to pick up a tent sunday from a m8 who i gotta add is saving my arse with the loaning of the tent even if he dus threaten to beat me up if i replace it with a new1 lmao
> 
> clones in the prop started rooting so next sun/mon more likely mon il av it all set back up, will be mostly exo not that i even like it that much but it IS the best cash cropping strain FACT lol


Lol i was askin rimmner mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lmao blue grapes lmao the lads been supercroppin em all so should have sum decent knuckles on em to support theresleves im thinkin fuck the nettin ill bamboo the fuckers if needs be its not really feisable to do it in my op tbh mate!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao blue grapes lmao the lads been supercroppin em all so should have sum decent knuckles on em to support theresleves im thinkin fuck the nettin ill bamboo the fuckers if needs be its not really feisable to do it in my op tbh mate!!


You dont net the room mate just abit on each plant then the weight of the colas hold each other up if you get me lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yh i got ya lad but the movin of the pots on a regular can see me brakin a few branches wen the weight is really bein put on lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh i got ya lad but the movin of the pots on a regular can see me brakin a few branches wen the weight is really bein put on lmao


Yeh they do sway like fuck if moved mate when netted, probs best with canes, when mine get that big i dont move um lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 21, 2012)

right im off night night


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Iv got. 2mq tent 2 600w hps duel light 125 carbon filter all fittings. Prob 4l a/b canna just under liter boost canna. 3 fans. Got pots and nutes superthrve ect. Therm meter ph tester ph up/down. For sale make offer ill even give some cuttings or seeds


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Meant say 2 600hps and 1 600mh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Iv got. 2mq tent 2 600w hps duel light 125 carbon filter all fittings. Prob 4l a/b canna just under liter boost canna. 3 fans. Got pots and nutes superthrve ect. Therm meter ph tester ph up/down. For sale make offer ill even give some cuttings or seeds


EBAY!
lol ii think they may raise a eyebrow at the cuttings tho,
y u sellin up? was it you who ur pal had talked?fk that keep yer shit coz it will cost u much more to buy in the longrun


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You dont net the room mate just abit on each plant then the weight of the colas hold each other up if you get me lol


bet ures look like a spiders web at the end! i hope to see another triffid of you my man!

nighty night all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2012)

Later girls shit to do before i get alittle shut eye peace


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah had to chop the lot down. Its at my birds and on top. Still got few tents so not arsed about that one. We put 36 plants in it but really best if put 27 in. Still get 2k some times 2.5k good set up. Yeah was gonna bang on ebay just can't be arsed with making account and that lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

jeez ahm minced, ahm totaly fuckd.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 21, 2012)

christ zm fuckd


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 22, 2012)

monster brawl is one funny film, cheesey and tacky but amusing wen u stoned out ya nugget


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wots happenin my good ole scouser freind lol?? 
Utd and lfc got off to a good start ay lmao


----------



## unlucky (Aug 22, 2012)

&#8203;hows the uk growers , hope all is good good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Its gettin there chick
Hows u??


----------



## unlucky (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u not on any sort of benfit then chedz? lol fuk me haha no u used to walk in and do paper work no its on the phone
> 08000327950 i think the number is
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com//view?i=e70_1224881096
> ...



why why, i'd kill the fuckers....there just sick fucking scum . how very sad and upsetting


----------



## unlucky (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Its gettin there chick
> Hows u??



im good thanks chedz, that post over the little girl as got me very upset......what scum.

im on a roll with the blues as ive not over fed the feckers as yet and look like there doing well...there on next to water only ha ha ...lol i bet i starve this lot


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im good thanks chedz, that post over the little girl as got me very upset......what scum.
> 
> im on a roll with the blues as ive not over fed the feckers as yet and look like there doing well...there on next to water only ha ha ...lol i bet i starve this lot


Yh just goes to show sum seriously sick biyches about!!
As for ya blues just try and keep em a nice shade of green nothin to light nothin to dark if u find any burn near the tip of the leaves just ease up on the nutes and keep em there till they start goin lighter incolour with new growth !! Kiss and you ll reap wot ya sow!!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh just goes to show sum seriously sick biyches about!!
> As for ya blues just try and keep em a nice shade of green nothin to light nothin to dark if u find any burn near the tip of the leaves just ease up on the nutes and keep em there till they start goin lighter incolour with new growth !! Kiss and you ll reap wot ya sow!!



ive got to say im defo on it with these blues, don't think im going to snipping or shiz with this run, i just wanna see how it is just left...or am i being a silly cow ?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive got to say im defo on it with these blues, don't think im going to snipping or shiz with this run, i just wanna see how it is just left...or am i being a silly cow ?


Not being silly at all love but you need to remember the blues will need supporting especially if you let them get big, also something else to remember when feeding you will need a little cal/mag it seems to need it in coco and soil so I'd imagine you;ll need to add some aswell.
nothing much just a ml per litre a couple of times through veg and flower otherwise you'll get an ugly def that comes out of nowhere, they still produce with the def but they look awful ugly come chop time.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh yeah I took the jump and bought canna coco and canna a + b, gonna see what the difference is between canna and the coco run I did before.
The last time I ran coco I wasn't impressed, picked up plagron coco and had to set the ph on it by running a shit load of ph'd water through all the pots and I was using mixed nutes canadian express, ionic and dutch masters I believe, It all went well and yielded well but just didn't seem as easy as the soil running along side it, don't get me wrong wasn't any hassle but the the soil plants just seemed to look that bit better and also taste better at the end.
Hopefully this run will go better using the same brand items and with all you guys having experience with the stuff should I run in to any probs not that I see any arising.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Canna a +b has calmag in it. Blues r fine with just a/b. The psyco and exo defo needs lots of calmag in flower. U will need to support them livers


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Canna a +b has calmag in it. Blues r fine with just a/b. The psyco and exo defo needs lots of calmag in flower. U will need to support them livers


You sure your not running the psycho or exo bill thinking it's the livers/blues? The livers/blues needs cal/mag added in soil with hard water mate, I've run it with cal/mag and without and it deffo needs the extra cal/mag and like I said mate that's in soil using tap water.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Prob my water m8. That soft it wouldnt take the soap off your hands


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that mate, I bet your waters much better than ours, ours will call you names and crack ya teeth it's that hard lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol.......fuckin drink me or Ill drown you ya prick.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Oh yeah I took the jump and bought canna coco and canna a + b, gonna see what the difference is between canna and the coco run I did before.
> The last time I ran coco I wasn't impressed, picked up plagron coco and had to set the ph on it by running a shit load of ph'd water through all the pots and I was using mixed nutes canadian express, ionic and dutch masters I believe, It all went well and yielded well but just didn't seem as easy as the soil running along side it, don't get me wrong wasn't any hassle but the the soil plants just seemed to look that bit better and also taste better at the end.
> Hopefully this run will go better using the same brand items and with all you guys having experience with the stuff should I run in to any probs not that I see any arising.


canna cocco a+b is ment to be used for hard water mate youll find it piss easy trust me i av neva ph fuck all and yeild speaks for itself bro they neva get any defs just stick to wot it says on the tin and you ll find it easy as fuck id even go as far as sayin throw your ph ppm meters away youll not need it!!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> canna cocco a+b is ment to be used for hard water mate youll find it piss easy trust me i av neva ph fuck all and yeild speaks for itself bro they neva get any defs just stick to wot it says on the tin and you ll find it easy as fuck id even go as far as sayin throw your ph ppm meters away youll not need it!!


Lets hope ya right mate, I've had to ph everything from day1 so would be nice not to have to worry about it in the future, when I start I'll check the ph once the nutes start to be added and throw the numbers up on here.
On the last attempt with it using the other coco and nutes and the ph when the nute mix was at it's strongest would settle at about 6 and I'd vary it between 5.5 and 6 so was pretty easy pretty much the same as growing in soil.
I've got a bluelab truncheon meter but never used it and don't plan on starting either, I find varying the ph normally takes care of everything and hasn't failed me yet, we'll soon see mate I'm thinking of adding some organics along the way with a low feeding of guano throughout flower and see how that goes with ripen at the end, I'll have some cuts going into soil so will be a proper side by side for both yield and taste fingers crossed the coco smashes it, I could do with the extra bud aslong as it tastes alright at the end, the taste vs yield will be the true test for this run aslong as all goes well.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Lets hope ya right mate, I've had to ph everything from day1 so would be nice not to have to worry about it in the future, when I start I'll check the ph once the nutes start to be added and throw the numbers up on here.
> On the last attempt with it using the other coco and nutes and the ph when the nute mix was at it's strongest would settle at about 6 and I'd vary it between 5.5 and 6 so was pretty easy pretty much the same as growing in soil.
> I've got a bluelab truncheon meter but never used it and don't plan on starting either, I find varying the ph normally takes care of everything and hasn't failed me yet, we'll soon see mate I'm thinking of adding some organics along the way with a low feeding of guano throughout flower and see how that goes with ripen at the end, I'll have some cuts going into soil so will be a proper side by side for both yield and taste fingers crossed the coco smashes it, I could do with the extra bud aslong as it tastes alright at the end, the taste vs yield will be the true test for this run aslong as all goes well.


yh mate just ditch the ph pen i would nt even entertain pickin the fucker up im that cofident without 1 gonna be usin the guano in cocco also so should be usin it by next weekend all bein well and im back on me manor  got sum gkxliver goin in flower first then 2wks ill throw another 5 and so on should see a nice bit on bud pron hopefully every 2 wks gonna be messy but worth every minute of i can pull 15 oz every other wk!!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yh mate just ditch the ph pen i would nt even entertain pickin the fucker up im that cofident without 1 gonna be usin the guano in cocco also so should be usin it by next weekend all bein well and im back on me manor  got sum gkxliver goin in flower first then 2wks ill throw another 5 and so on should see a nice bit on bud pron hopefully every 2 wks gonna be messy but worth every minute of i can pull 15 oz every other wk!!


I'll have to use the ph pen mate the curiosity of not knowing the numbers would drive me mad lol 
what's your water like then mate? ours is pretty shitty, hard as fuck it even looks cloudy sometimes but tha could just be copper pipes.
I'm gonna have a look for cheap guano in the bag and see about mixing a little in for flower when they get potted up out of their starter pots and if I don't go that way I'll go with the guakalong 3eyes is using.
Have you never used a ph metre then mate? 
15oz every other week would be a lovely number and one certainly worth working for, I'll take it your going for a proper perpetual then, have you selected mothers for it? I imagine it'll be hard work going from seed and trying to keep to those times or are you gonna use the clone only's for it and run the others along side?
I'm waiting on some beans to be delivered by the fairy aswell, should be here any day now thought they may have come today but no dice so fingers crossed 2mo, got some other seeds a local group were running a breeding project on, not sure of the details but they were working on the strain for a while so should be worth a look, Iplan on vegging the seed strains and putting clones off them on the outsides of the grow to gauge quality and if they meet the standard I'll run them alongside the others.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

i normall break my coco slabs down with ph water,, so i dont need to ph again BUT dident this time so gunna have to keep tabs on that PH,,me cuts arrive soon !! wohoo let the good times roll


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yh bro got a exo psycho slh and soon to be a livers mother and ill be throwin beans in the mix as they go in might av found me a keeper outta the gkxlivers pukka gave use as my man said it stinks to high heaven so gotta wait till im back see wot all the fuss is about tbf yh the shit 3eyes is usin is the way ive gone lad its a no brainer especailly with cocco and wot u put threw it  neva used the ripen was gonna last time but neva so we ll see at a later date lol got enough to contend with atm lmao 
na bro no ph or ppm/ec metre needed tbh mate


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i normall break my coco slabs down with ph water,, so i dont need to ph again BUT dident this time so gunna have to keep tabs on that PH,,me cuts arrive soon !! wohoo let the good times roll


What coco are you using mate? a 50L bag of coco only cost £12 is it worth messing around with bales/blocks, the plagron shit I used last time stained everything a reddish brown whilst running the ph'd water through it to set the ph, was a messy affair and wouldn't fancy doing that in my white bath.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

gunna have to start a new thread soon the UK CLONE ONLY THREAD!!! lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh bro got a exo psycho slh and soon to be a livers mother and ill be throwin beans in the mix as they go in might av found me a keeper outta the gkxlivers pukka gave use as my man said it stinks to high heaven so gotta wait till im back see wot all the fuss is about tbf yh the shit 3eyes is usin is the way ive gone lad its a no brainer especailly with cocco and wot u put threw it  neva used the ripen was gonna last time but neva so we ll see at a later date lol got enough to contend with atm lmao


Fucking hell mate defo sounds like your gonna have your hands full, are you documenting the next grow in ya journal? haven't seen it in a while. some good strains there ya spoiled bastard lol fingers crossed for a good pheno out of pukka's grape cross will be nice to see how they come along.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Oh yeah I took the jump and bought canna coco and canna a + b, gonna see what the difference is between canna and the coco run I did before.
> The last time I ran coco I wasn't impressed, picked up plagron coco and had to set the ph on it by running a shit load of ph'd water through all the pots and I was using mixed nutes canadian express, ionic and dutch masters I believe, It all went well and yielded well but just didn't seem as easy as the soil running along side it, don't get me wrong wasn't any hassle but the the soil plants just seemed to look that bit better and also taste better at the end.
> Hopefully this run will go better using the same brand items and with all you guys having experience with the stuff should I run in to any probs not that I see any arising.


i done my first coco grow last run. i run white widow from dutch passion that i had run on my first grow. i got 8oz off 5 plants in the soil but with coco i got 10oz of tidy bud and 3oz of small stuff that ive kept to make qwiso off 4 plants this time. the others i run done quite shit tho. i ended up throwing away 4 of my blue cheese and i only got an oz off the last one. if it wasnt for the blue widow, sour jack and og13 free seeds it would have been shit. i had nearly 3oz off the blue widow but the g13 seeds where in soil and i only got an oz off each.

i stopped using my ph pen like chedz told me and i never had any problems mate. ive kept it cos the olny time i think ill need it is when i use rhitzonic, that stuff bumped my ph up like fuck. i think it was upto 9.5 after adding half the dose it says to lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Fucking hell mate defo sounds like your gonna have your hands full, are you documenting the next grow in ya journal? haven't seen it in a while. some good strains there ya spoiled bastard lol fingers crossed for a good pheno out of pukka's grape cross will be nice to see how they come along.


Everythin is all there ready for me to start flowerin bro just need to land back at my gaff as ive a lad lookin after things atm friday saturday and it full steam ahead ill av 35 ladies +my mothers all at the same time 5 unrooted cuts 10 veggin and 20 in flower which will give me 5 out every 2wks with 5 goin in that av had 4 weeks veg


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i done my first coco grow last run. i run white widow from dutch passion that i had run on my first grow. i got 8oz off 5 plants in the soil but with coco i got 10oz of tidy bud and 3oz of small stuff that ive kept to make qwiso off 4 plants this time. the others i run done quite shit tho. i ended up throwing away 4 of my blue cheese and i only got an oz off the last one. if it wasnt for the blue widow, sour jack and og13 free seeds it would have been shit. i had nearly 3oz off the blue widow but the g13 seeds where in soil and i only got an oz off each.
> 
> i stopped using my ph pen like chedz told me and i never had any problems mate. ive kept it cos the olny time i think ill need it is when i use rhitzonic, that stuff bumped my ph up like fuck. i think it was upto 9.5 after adding half the dose it says to lol


fucking hell mate that sounds like a mixed bag, I wouldn't fancy that many different strains running at the same time especially with the different strength feeds etc, I won't be able to ditch the ph metre mate not until I've seen with my own eye's that the numbers stay in the right area's, I'm sure all will be fine but I'll need to know the ph with the different nute strengths just for peace of mind, I was told years ago you don't need to ph my soil grows and that turned out to be a half truth, sure you could get through with out worrying about the ph but I don't believe for one second you could pull the same numbers as using the ph metre.
I'm gonna stay away from the rhizotonic for now just because of what it does to the ph I hate having to add ph down, just doesn't seem right adding too much acid to ya plants.
was you happy with growing in coco then mate? after my last attempt I'd sort of written it off but after seeing these guys make it look as easy as soil I got pulled back in for the yield.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i done my first coco grow last run. i run white widow from dutch passion that i had run on my first grow. i got 8oz off 5 plants in the soil but with coco i got 10oz of tidy bud and 3oz of small stuff that ive kept to make qwiso off 4 plants this time. the others i run done quite shit tho. i ended up throwing away 4 of my blue cheese and i only got an oz off the last one. if it wasnt for the blue widow, sour jack and og13 free seeds it would have been shit. i had nearly 3oz off the blue widow but the g13 seeds where in soil and i only got an oz off each.
> 
> i stopped using my ph pen like chedz told me and i never had any problems mate. ive kept it cos the olny time i think ill need it is when i use rhitzonic, that stuff bumped my ph up like fuck. i think it was upto 9.5 after adding half the dose it says to lol


i used that cannazym/rhiz last time and never even thought to drag me ph pen out,,but i guess u feed til run-off i dont more is less with me 

first tim growing with the airpots and took on the 10 litre ones! so 6 is gunna be my max qwite possibly,. i thought they wouldnt be much bigger than the 11 litre wilma sqware pots but fuk me ther massiv!
i just threw my coco in, no need for clay balls me thiinks/hopes anyways. ordered me coller reducer of extractor from 5-4inch and new 45 watt cfl for me veg cab  so its lined in mylar with about 100 wat cfl blue spec shoudl make em sexy as fuk!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Everythin is all there ready for me to start flowerin bro just need to land back at my gaff as ive a lad lookin after things atm friday saturday and it full steam ahead ill av 35 ladies +my mothers all at the same time 5 unrooted cuts 10 veggin and 20 in flower which will give me 5 out every 2wks with 5 goin in that av had 4 weeks veg


can ur man not change a timer from 18-12 hrs? lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Everythin is all there ready for me to start flowerin bro just need to land back at my gaff as ive a lad lookin after things atm friday saturday and it full steam ahead ill av 35 ladies +my mothers all at the same time 5 unrooted cuts 10 veggin and 20 in flower which will give me 5 out every 2wks with 5 goin in that av had 4 weeks veg


Happy days mate, sounds like you got it sussed ready to go, you gonna journal it then mate? would like to follow along this time.
I've been hit and miss in the past with coming on here and seem to miss a bit when I'm away but I'm trying to keep coming on and following along with you lads.
with 4 wks veg you'll have some bushes coming out of there mate, will you chop on ya own from now on then rather than have company over for a couple of days to help out? I fucking hate trimming for days seems to get depressing after a few hours never mind days, love the scissor hash as ya going along although that probably doesn't help speed things up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> What coco are you using mate? a 50L bag of coco only cost £12 is it worth messing around with bales/blocks, the plagron shit I used last time stained everything a reddish brown whilst running the ph'd water through it to set the ph, was a messy affair and wouldn't fancy doing that in my white bath.


i wouldnt use the bath tbh even after a clean,,its been used that long for baths n showers it wouldnt be sterile,,, i use the childs toy tubs instead! lol,,, ive had no bother with the coco, ive always ph'd as im breaking down like each juug of water is phd beofre i tip it in, also the blocks have coco hairs and fibres in so the rhiz turns them into useful sugers and enymes wer the bags of canna coco dont (while they are ph adjusted) i mean canna is the briks but treated and for thatu pay the premium price.

i suppose its wat works for you aint it an i found these blocks work for me perosnally so thats the main thing rite


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can ur man not change a timer from 18-12 hrs? lol


He can but id rather me be there at the off tbf with ya bro nothin can go wrong then lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> He can but id rather me be there at the off tbf with ya bro nothin can go wrong then lmao


if its safe then go for it matey  was just finking may be wise to keep it at arms length as much as your curiosity is killing you! and i know it is


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Happy days mate, sounds like you got it sussed ready to go, you gonna journal it then mate? would like to follow along this time.
> I've been hit and miss in the past with coming on here and seem to miss a bit when I'm away but I'm trying to keep coming on and following along with you lads.
> with 4 wks veg you'll have some bushes coming out of there mate, will you chop on ya own from now on then rather than have company over for a couple of days to help out? I fucking hate trimming for days seems to get depressing after a few hours never mind days, love the scissor hash as ya going along although that probably doesn't help speed things up lol


here ya go mate as i said it ll get messy but bahahahahahaha
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/541705-mary-j-gift-im-gonna.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if its safe then go for it matey  was just finking may be wise to keep it at arms length as much as your curiosity is killing you! and i know it is


Na bro everythin is cool mate trust me peeps are dying for me to show my face again 1st day back and ill be smashin it again trus me like they say u can drag the man outta the manor but u cant keep the manor outta the man


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wouldnt use the bath tbh even after a clean,,its been used that long for baths n showers it wouldnt be sterile,,, i use the childs toy tubs instead! lol,,, ive had no bother with the coco, ive always ph'd as im breaking down like each juug of water is phd beofre i tip it in, also the blocks have coco hairs and fibres in so the rhiz turns them into useful sugers and enymes wer the bags of canna coco dont (while they are ph adjusted) i mean canna is the briks but treated and for thatu pay the premium price.
> 
> i suppose its wat works for you aint it an i found these blocks work for me perosnally so thats the main thing rite


I couldn't agree with you more mate! if it ain't broke don't fix it. I just wondered why the extra work especially since you been laid up with ya bad leg mate.
What's the price on the bales/blocks then mate? I'm guessing you get them delivered aswell, I use the cheap storage containers aswell usually for my soil mixes when adding perlite, they're handy as fuck for the price I think I paid £4 each for 2 80L containers a few months back from the cheap shop.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I couldn't agree with you more mate! if it ain't broke don't fix it. I just wondered why the extra work especially since you been laid up with ya bad leg mate.
> What's the price on the bales/blocks then mate? I'm guessing you get them delivered aswell, I use the cheap storage containers aswell usually for my soil mixes when adding perlite, they're handy as fuck for the price I think I paid £4 each for 2 80L containers a few months back from the cheap shop.


175 litres for 17.50 delivered!

FOOT UPDATE! been a while


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> here ya go mate as i said it ll get messy but bahahahahahaha
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/541705-mary-j-gift-im-gonna.html


Good man I was already subbed to ya thread mate lol must have forgotten about it, sleeping has that effect on me I got a memory like a gold fish.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 175 litres for 17.50 delivered!
> 
> fucking hell that ain't bad mate especially delivered, does it take long to buffer and let it dry then mate? I did mine in the pots last time to try and help speed up the drying time so as that I could get the plants in and watered and it took a couple of days for the pots to dry out with nothing in them.
> 
> That ankle looks rough mate, looks as bad as the last time I saw a pic and that was a while back now! have they said how long it's gonna take to heal then? looks like it's taking it's time it seems like ages ago you first mentioned it back in the days when I was on regular.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Good man I was already subbed to ya thread mate lol must have forgotten about it, sleeping has that effect on me I got a memory like a gold fish.


Ill be glad to get in my own bed and in the garden were im in my element lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill be glad to get in my own bed and in the garden were im in my element lol


I bet mate I hate staying away from home I don't even like going on holiday because of the foreigners lol you been away long then? I read that you'd had some probs and taken the family away for a few days, take it it's all sorted now then mate?


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

W dragon you get my MSG few days ago mate ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > 175 litres for 17.50 delivered!
> ...


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> W dragon you get my MSG few days ago mate ?


Just checked mate and no haven't a msg off ya, try again mate


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > na mate mine took about a hr for 80 litres from brik to finish remember its coco so u cant put too much water in..i use the large tubs u get for kids toys they work great! and like isaid it has plent of coco hairs in so the rhiz turns em into useable sugers and stuff
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I bet mate I hate staying away from home I don't even like going on holiday because of the foreigners lol you been away long then? I read that you'd had some probs and taken the family away for a few days, take it it's all sorted now then mate?


Yh bro its all alittle dusty still tho its no bother now tho tbh just makin the most of the fam and stuff tbh ive missed work tbh how sad is that??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2012)

Fucking el all these long posts I'm too wrecked to read em...

And stop being fucking cheap arses and get some canna proffesional pro


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el all these long posts I'm too wrecked to read em...
> 
> And stop being fucking cheap arses and get some canna proffesional pro


fuk off ya knob! lol i cant afford it im a disbaled man!

and all canna pro is is,, coco briks broken down and ph adjusted y pay the premium wen u can do it yasen?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh bro its all alittle dusty still tho its no bother now tho tbh just makin the most of the fam and stuff tbh ive missed work tbh how sad is that??


Lol a break away with all the stress that's been going on and your missing work ya nutter lol
I know what ya mean though I used to work hard everyday and used to get bored stupid after a couple of days off and also used to spend all my money on booze and weed and be down the pub 7days a week so needed to work to keep a level life of sorts lol

hopefully the dust will settle now mate and all will go back to being golden.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

wen i worked i couldn ever be arsed going bak after a few days BUT at 28 qwid a hr it was a hella incentive!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el all these long posts I'm too wrecked to read em...
> 
> And stop being fucking cheap arses and get some canna proffesional pro


got some ya slag, and if ya refering my clumped up ramblings feck off typing on it's own is difficult enough never mind paragraphs for your arse to read it easier lol
you got ya stuff sorted now then mate or you still out on ya 1's and 2's


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen i worked i couldn ever be arsed going bak after a few days BUT at 28 qwid a hr it was a hella incentive!


What did you used to do mate that's good money? I was a roofer for years and busted my ass for less than that most days.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Wot happened chedz? 


Ah Wednesday, sambos drinking day


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck all bro just chillen watchin sum wwf summerslam with the kids lmao 
ill deffo be glad to get bac home after this lmao fake as fuck aint the words lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Why r u not home I mean?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> What did you used to do mate that's good money? I was a roofer for years and busted my ass for less than that most days.


i was ah ome carer in london for people with hiv and aids... wnt to ther house and shit,, company car lappy,,travel card fuking awsome,,DOUBLE time on bank holidays i loved that job sooo mich


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why r u not home I mean?


he shit the bed and wife kicked him out!!LOL


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> fucking hell mate that sounds like a mixed bag, I wouldn't fancy that many different strains running at the same time especially with the different strength feeds etc, I won't be able to ditch the ph metre mate not until I've seen with my own eye's that the numbers stay in the right area's, I'm sure all will be fine but I'll need to know the ph with the different nute strengths just for peace of mind, I was told years ago you don't need to ph my soil grows and that turned out to be a half truth, sure you could get through with out worrying about the ph but I don't believe for one second you could pull the same numbers as using the ph metre.
> I'm gonna stay away from the rhizotonic for now just because of what it does to the ph I hate having to add ph down, just doesn't seem right adding too much acid to ya plants.
> was you happy with growing in coco then mate? after my last attempt I'd sort of written it off but after seeing these guys make it look as easy as soil I got pulled back in for the yield.


i thought it was the same as soil. the only thing i noticed was i had to water them more. im not sure if it was cos of the coco or air pots but i was watering 10L air pots every other day with the white widows, in soil they had it every 3-4 days. i noticed a big difference in yeild tho but air pots could be part of that too.
audiobooks help with bordom when chopping down mate lol

@ic3 i thought you'd have to water till run off. ive always taken less is more as in less nutes per L of water? if you dont get all the soil/coco wet in the pot, aint you reducing the amount of roots you have and the amount of water they can take in?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Growing weed is easier than taking a shit. Runoff and ph bollocks. Decent genetics, ANY nutes and some water


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> @ic3 i thought you'd have to water till run off. ive always taken less is more as in less nutes per L of water? if you dont get all the soil/coco wet in the pot, aint you reducing the amount of roots you have and the amount of water they can take in?



na soaking them like that makes the plant lazy and not grow as much,, MAKE THEM roots look for that water make em work,, uil end up with much bigger plant,,, also wen repotting,,, let the paant get roobound a little as u put them in bigger pots so wen u do put in larger pot its like a realse for them roots and u get a boost in growth,, in my opinion anyways


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was ah ome carer in london for people with hiv and aids... wnt to ther house and shit,, company car lappy,,travel card fuking awsome,,DOUBLE time on bank holidays i loved that job sooo mich


Sounds like a good number mate I know a few home carers and they all love their jobs aswell, I couldn't do it personally because my stomach is to weak when it comes to cleaning people etc but if it wasn't I have a crack at it.
How come you gave it up mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i thought it was the same as soil. the only thing i noticed was i had to water them more. im not sure if it was cos of the coco or air pots but i was watering 10L air pots every other day with the white widows, in soil they had it every 3-4 days. i noticed a big difference in yeild tho but air pots could be part of that too.
> audiobooks help with bordom when chopping down mate lol
> 
> @ic3 i thought you'd have to water till run off. ive always taken less is more as in less nutes per L of water? if you dont get all the soil/coco wet in the pot, aint you reducing the amount of roots you have and the amount of water they can take in?


I found it pretty much the same aswell mate and had to water evry other day I was and will be using 6L air pots with catch pans underneath, I bottom watered last time and they seemed to love it, I had a hell of alot of thick roots filling the gap between the bottom ring and the bottom of the pot it was jammed so hoping to do the same again, I also gave them just water every third watering and see any harm.
I did notice a difference in yield aswell but it wasn't a true side by side because they were from seed (serious seeds chronic) they very uniform and the differences did seem to be the medium, but all in all it wasn't much different to soil like you just said just the extra waterings did my head in but the upside was it did keep me in the room nearly everyday with half being soil and half coco.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Sounds like a good number mate I know a few home carers and they all love their jobs aswell, I couldn't do it personally because my stomach is to weak when it comes to cleaning people etc but if it wasn't I have a crack at it.
> How come you gave it up mate?


i was down in london at the time i had that and another job as deputy manager at a pub in east dulwich locking in like 100+ hours a week i sorta lived at the pub from care straight ther typical east london pub could se thru the floorbords type place!lol

got into the sniff for the long hours head went, meta chick on a phone chat line,, qwit both jobs flew t sctoland shagged her for a few month then fucked her off and went bak home to york lol

hed went mate was doing major sniff to keep me going,,, left the care job on good terms tho even tho i did qwit!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I found it pretty much the same aswell mate and had to water evry other day I was and will be using 6L air pots with catch pans underneath, I bottom watered last time and they seemed to love it, I had a hell of alot of thick roots filling the gap between the bottom ring and the bottom of the pot it was jammed so hoping to do the same again, I also gave them just water every third watering and see any harm.
> I did notice a difference in yield aswell but it wasn't a true side by side because they were from seed (serious seeds chronic) they very uniform and the differences did seem to be the medium, but all in all it wasn't much different to soil like you just said just the extra waterings did my head in but the upside was it did keep me in the room nearly everyday with half being soil and half coco.


im sticking with coco for a bit. ill try clay pebbles in a flood and drain system in the next 2-3 grows tho and see the difference. im trying to decide what to do with my next grow. i want to run white russian but im undecided on fems or regs after the trouble i had with the barneys farm seeds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im sticking with coco for a bit. ill try clay pebbles in a flood and drain system in the next 2-3 grows tho and see the difference. im trying to decide what to do with my next grow. i want to run white russian but im undecided on fems or regs after the trouble i had with the barneys farm seeds


yeh i started on rockwool,, next i did coco and i must say coco is far better in my opinion like the taste! but saynig that they say soil is even better so again it goes to watever works for you


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was down in london at the time i had that and another job as deputy manager at a pub in east dulwich locking in like 100+ hours a week i sorta lived at the pub from care straight ther typical east london pub could se thru the floorbords type place!lol
> 
> got into the sniff for the long hours head went, meta chick on a phone chat line,, qwit both jobs flew t sctoland shagged her for a few month then fucked her off and went bak home to york lol
> 
> hed went mate was doing major sniff to keep me going,,, left the care job on good terms tho even tho i did qwit!


sounds like an adventure mate lol I know a few lads that use the sniff in work and I used to do base myself during the longer shifts or atleast that was my excuse at the time lol

Always best to leave on good terms if ya can I look back and think back to a few jobs I fucked up by leaving badly even though they were good jobs.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im sticking with coco for a bit. ill try clay pebbles in a flood and drain system in the next 2-3 grows tho and see the difference. im trying to decide what to do with my next grow. i want to run white russian but im undecided on fems or regs after the trouble i had with the barneys farm seeds


sounds like a plan mate I'd just go with their femmed mate I bought a pack after we were talking about it, I haven't bothered to germ them yet because I can only have the 1 600w hps on due to temps and the clone onlys have been under that revegging, I will be germing them soon though and won't have any worries about herms, I've grown out either 4-5 fem packs from serious seeds and haven't seen any probs mate at all I think I've only had 2 bad plants out of them aswell and even 1 of those 2 bad plants prob gave me a good couple of oz.
Honestly mate I wouldn't advise them if I thought they were hermie prone 24+ plants atleast and not a single sign of anything dodgy and that's been in less than ideal conditions aswell mainly in a shed during the summer with stupidly high humidity.


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i thought it was the same as soil. the only thing i noticed was i had to water them more. im not sure if it was cos of the coco or air pots but i was watering 10L air pots every other day with the white widows, in soil they had it every 3-4 days. i noticed a big difference in yeild tho but air pots could be part of that too.
> audiobooks help with bordom when chopping down mate lol
> 
> @ic3 i thought you'd have to water till run off. ive always taken less is more as in less nutes per L of water? if you dont get all the soil/coco wet in the pot, aint you reducing the amount of roots you have and the amount of water they can take in?


its very important to water till run off it dosent make them lazy thats bullshit

1. it washes excess salts out the coco normally you would just do a little flush do to this but plain water + coco = say goodbye to your important micro life

2. he bottom 2/3 of your pot is the water root if you dont soak all the coco your water root arent getting the water the bottom of the pot can always be wet because the air roots at the top till getting air


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuckin hell all this coco talk with out me ya set of cunts lol

hows it peeps? what day did you lots pacs turn up cant fuckin remember? was tues i think. so drags yours should have come today surely, you live in the hills or sumut mate?

ps soz was tight on the amount sent over 100 of each out now need to save a few lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

What you sending out then pukka lol all this giving out shit with out me lmao !


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> sounds like a plan mate I'd just go with their femmed mate I bought a pack after we were talking about it, I haven't bothered to germ them yet because I can only have the 1 600w hps on due to temps and the clone onlys have been under that revegging, I will be germing them soon though and won't have any worries about herms, I've grown out either 4-5 fem packs from serious seeds and haven't seen any probs mate at all I think I've only had 2 bad plants out of them aswell and even 1 of those 2 bad plants prob gave me a good couple of oz.
> Honestly mate I wouldn't advise them if I thought they were hermie prone 24+ plants atleast and not a single sign of anything dodgy and that's been in less than ideal conditions aswell mainly in a shed during the summer with stupidly high humidity.


cheers mate ill get the fems. its a lot easier than putting a load of regs in and having to throw half of the fuckers cos thier male lol.
im going to set my small tent up soon to make that qwiso get the fan sucking the air out the vent to stop all the fumes. the only thing that done my head is was the misses taking the bag of trim out of the freezer after we went shopping without telling me. but when i checked it it was still proper dry


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell all this coco talk with out me ya set of cunts lol
> 
> hows it peeps? what day did you lots pacs turn up cant fuckin remember? was tues i think. so drags yours should have come today surely, you live in the hills or sumut mate?
> 
> ps soz was tight on the amount sent over 100 of each out now need to save a few lol


lol missing all the good stuff, that'll prob be last grow convo for another couple of weeks lol
still haven't come mate prob 2mo now we had mail earlier but was just a gas bill and some junk mail, I'll have a look at that number you gave me in the morning if they don't arrive , should do that will be about 3days then I think.
you know what it's like down yer in wales mate maybe the postys sheep broke down or something lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Somebody give me an email address so i can send pics of this gaff im in. Fuckin minted


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

Pm inbound drag !


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate ill get the fems. its a lot easier than putting a load of regs in and having to throw half of the fuckers cos thier male lol.
> im going to set my small tent up soon to make that qwiso get the fan sucking the air out the vent to stop all the fumes. the only thing that done my head is was the misses taking the bag of trim out of the freezer after we went shopping without telling me. but when i checked it it was still proper dry


Yeah mate I wouldn't let your experience with barneys put you off mate, I know the chance of a hermie is always there but I've yet to see one out of any of my serious gear, I did have one in the g13 blueberry gum I grew alongside the russian but the russians did well in the same environment, the only thing I'd watch for with the russian is mould due to them having some big buds mate other than that I wouldn't be worried about them from what I've seen, I don't think I've even read about hermies with serious seeds gear.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Yeah mate I wouldn't let your experience with barneys put you off mate, I know the chance of a hermie is always there but I've yet to see one out of any of my serious gear, I did have one in the g13 blueberry gum I grew alongside the russian but the russians did well in the same environment, the only thing I'd watch for with the russian is mould due to them having some big buds mate other than that I wouldn't be worried about them from what I've seen, I don't think I've even read about hermies with serious seeds gear.


have you tried any of the other seeds from serious? i was thinking of getting wr and another strain. either cronic, ak47 or kali mist


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you tried any of the other seeds from serious? i was thinking of getting wr and another strain. either cronic, ak47 or kali mist


I smoked the ak47 years ago and it was banging and had me thinking about growing it but gone with the chronic and white russian instead, their the only 2 strains of there's I've grown out so far mate, both of them have been uniform and were worth growing the chronic puts out massive buds covered in large trichomes but isn't strong at all and the buds are airy, looks the part but lacks in taste and potency I grew out 2 packs of them and the russians you know the story of mate grew in bad conditions and chopped early, still put out like beasts needed a cure for the sweet hashy taste but being chopped early couldn't have helped that and has a strong stone 2packs of them aswell I think.
Like I said mate I bought another pack to grow out hopefully in better conditions because I'll have to flip small plants from now on and don't want to have stupid numbers so yield will be important, I am praying the clone onlys will do it in coco and air pots though so I don't have to change my strains but the russians will be put up against them soon.


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 22, 2012)

dude get the chronic get, the chronic, get the fucking chronic i only did one but the whole company is very stable
it was beyond grade just perfect really


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Somebody pm an email address. Uz need to see this Amsterdam apartment


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> dude get the chronic get, the chronic, get the fucking chronic i only did one but the whole company is very stable
> it was beyond grade just perfect really


I grew out 12 of them mate and I'll agree they all almost looked like they were clones from the same plant but they all also lacked potency, I used to smoke it in the day because I could still go out and get on with stuff there's not many decent smokes I've had that were that weak!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

@MRT forgot to say I'd run the AK47 along side it if it were me mate, the ak47 is supposed to yield pretty well aswell


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Somebody pm an email address. Uz need to see this Amsterdam apartment


I'm not clever enough to sort it sorry mate proper dumbass over here lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I grew out 12 of them mate and I'll agree they all almost looked like they were clones from the same plant but they all also lacked potency, I used to smoke it in the day because I could still go out and get on with stuff there's not many decent smokes I've had that were that weak!


i have heard nothing but bad things about recent serious stock i grew mine like 5 years ago dude,
outside pure organics it was amazing and the genetics arent lacking either
out of everything ive done, when i think back i only really remember serious , white russion , chronic and dna genetics sour kush
that chronic was some serious stuff, northern light x (skunk x northern lights) x ak47
but you know how it goes differnt smoke for differnt blokes


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> i have heard nothing but bad things about recent serious stock i grew mine like 5 years ago dude,
> outside pure organics it was amazing and the genetics arent lacking either
> out of everything ive done, when i think back i only really remember serious , white russion , chronic and dna genetics sour kush
> that chronic was some serious stuff, northern light x (skunk x northern lights) x ak47
> but you know how it goes differnt smoke for differnt blokes


Of course mate mine were grown indoors in both coco and soil and other than looking the part and the weight they produced I wasn't overly impressed with them like I said a nice day time smoke.
mine was about 2yrs ago I think mate and like ya said it's all subjective to personal tastes and I never had any complaints about the stuff either just what I thought about it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Its pretty impossible to compare strains from seed. Too many different phenos. Best Ive grown from seed was AK48 from nirvana or the nl x skunk1 from world of seeds and of course the DOG


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its pretty impossible to compare strains from seed. Too many different phenos. Best Ive grown from seed was AK48 from nirvana or the nl x skunk1 from world of seeds and of course the DOG


just reminded me mate I started following ya thread before you disappeared how did the dog's do for you in the end?


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 22, 2012)

or go with the ak47 i hear you can find a cherry ak pheno in 10 or so pips


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> just reminded me mate I started following ya thread before you disappeared how did the dog's do for you in the end?


Got my keeper m8. Short fat dark bitch that smells/feels like someone has done a wheelspin on your head. Instant sleep. Not my cuppa tea


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 22, 2012)

Billys pics from the beautiful Amsterdam.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers Scott. Its the penthouse


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cheers Scott. Its the penthouse


"The Penthouse" Ooooh look at me am a big boy now lol

Its lovely mate wish it was us


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

are they the 1s over looking the red light mate ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> "The Penthouse" Ooooh look at me am a big boy now lol
> 
> Its lovely mate wish it was us


Aye its nice. Cheap to get here but dear as fuck to live

Ive got some Silver Bubble to try. DST introduced me to this guy who runs the grey area and he keeps giving me bud.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> are they the 1s over looking the red light mate ?


Naw m8 its near the Heineken brewery. Prinsengracht street


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Naw m8 its near the Heineken brewery. Prinsengracht street


Aii i know mate Happy Smoking !!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Im off to see some windmills tomorrow. Ill get ripped for that. Had some mdma last nite, just a dab, out ma bin chattin shite.lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice gaff bill not to different to the 1 i stayed in last year our apartment was just across the road from mellow yellow.
And on another note I was told today that some little cunt was around the back of my new yard last night looking to rob the place i hope they come back tonight because little old 3eyes will be there waiting with his favourite tools it'll be like kill bill by the time i finish!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Make sure u cut yourself too. Makes it more believable as self defence.lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 22, 2012)

Good chance of that with a samurai sword and a kookri also got some brass knuckles for a bit of hand to hand if needed lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuck I remember I smashed a cunt with brass dusters in Edinburgh. An uppercut right on the button. I shit myself when his chin opened like the predators. Still feel sick about that. The guy was drunk and I knew he was starting. Best delivery in my life


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

lovea cut of that DOG looked tastey as fuk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What you sending out then pukka lol all this giving out shit with out me lmao !


Grape kush x clone only seeds mate all gone near enough tho soz lad but im sure a snip of any keepers will be about for ya 



W Dragon said:


> lol missing all the good stuff, that'll prob be last grow convo for another couple of weeks lol
> still haven't come mate prob 2mo now we had mail earlier but was just a gas bill and some junk mail, I'll have a look at that number you gave me in the morning if they don't arrive , should do that will be about 3days then I think.
> you know what it's like down yer in wales mate maybe the postys sheep broke down or something lol


Haha dont listen to chedz bro he knows nowt about coco lmao!!..you might need to ph if your waters hard as fuck like you say, mine comes out at 7.8 after rhiz goes upto like 9 lol the other stuff brings it down to 7-8 mate so way to high, once i stop with the rhiz it comes down to like 6.3-6.9 so if i dint use the rhiz i probs could just get away with not ph'in but i always do, just think the plants do better with it. an if my tap was lie 7 say id probs be bang on perfect, some peeps are just lucky fucks lol

Lol fuckin sheep haha ya mad twat, im gunna take a peak where its at to mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Grape kush x clone only seeds mate all gone near enough tho soz lad but im sure a snip of any keepers will be about for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so your saying with the rhiz i should ph after i done my rez? maybe thats why ive had sum discolouration of leaves in the past,,ph is a big pain in the fucking arse tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so your saying with the rhiz i should ph after i done my rez? maybe thats why ive had sum discolouration of leaves in the past,,ph is a big pain in the fucking arse tho


Yeh probs so, what ive noticed with the high ph mate you get them little 3 bladed leafs, then them little twisty fuckers come, got some on me wee psycho, mixed some food ph'd it to 6.2 but had it for a few days, ph must of shot up,cos the dodgy growth come, then clicked what it was, tried the ph after the same time it was 7.2 lol 
or you need abit of calmag mate, if you got the rust spots an shit.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck I remember I smashed a cunt with brass dusters in Edinburgh. An uppercut right on the button. I shit myself when his chin opened like the predators. Still feel sick about that. The guy was drunk and I knew he was starting. Best delivery in my life



They'll do that all right, that's why they only come out on special occasions lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh probs so, what ive noticed with the high ph mate you get them little 3 bladed leafs, then them little twisty fuckers come, got some on me wee psycho, mixed some food ph'd it to 6.2 but had it for a few days, ph must of shot up,cos the dodgy growth come, then clicked what it was, tried the ph after the same time it was 7.2 lol
> or you need abit of calmag mate, if you got the rust spots an shit.



yeh i need to buy summor nutes out of boost and cana start pff expensive shit man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ph is a big pain in the fucking arse tho


Piece if piss once you get used to it bro best thing to do is get a dairy or a pad, fuckin owt an write down the amounts your puttin in to how many ltr with what nutes to get you where you wanna be, then you can look back to save time so you no ruffly the right amount then after abit you just sus it an you know how much to go in with out lookin, takes about 5min max then, thats what i did mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

well ik just use a 10 litre bucket and feed em once every 3 days or summet wenever they need it, got ph pen and ph down so its not a problem more of a pian,, wat is it for coco about 5.8-6.2 or summet?
cant wait to get started,,, fuking ordered a new bulb for me veg box so i got abou 100 watta blue spec for early veg and fuking thing hasent even been despatched,, so i messaged the knobs!
u know i use a 10 litre bucket rite( eaiser for me as all levels are per 10 litre) would it be better to have a airstone in ther or not?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

3eyes said:


> They'll do that all right, that's why they only come out on special occasions lol


I got 1 for me right hand its fucked, boxers fracture in the same place about 6 times big egg on the cunt, i only jab with the fucker tho, old left does enough damage as it is lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got 1 for me right hand its fucked, boxers fracture in the same place about 6 times big egg on the cunt, i only jab with the fucker tho, old left does enough damage as it is lol


Would it break down the side of your pinky. That where mine goes every time. Doctor said I should punch straighter instead of hooking.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got 1 for me right hand its fucked, boxers fracture in the same place about 6 times big egg on the cunt, i only jab with the fucker tho, old left does enough damage as it is lol


yeh i got fucked hand too me rightey... screws in jail snapped my wrist wen i was getting twisted up on a visit one time,,, wen i wasd down the block in seg a paki nurse comes every morning to chek on you,,i showed he me hand and low and behold nothing was wrong,, but it was! priks broken scafoid bone or sum shit,, anyways everytime i put weight on it now it snaps again OR in the winter it fucking hurts man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ik just use a 10 litre bucket and feed em once every 3 days or summet wenever they need it, got ph pen and ph down so its not a problem more of a pian,, wat is it for coco about 5.8-6.2 or summet?
> cant wait to get started,,, fuking ordered a new bulb for me veg box so i got abou 100 watta blue spec for early veg and fuking thing hasent even been despatched,, so i messaged the knobs!
> u know i use a 10 litre bucket rite( eaiser for me as all levels are per 10 litre) would it be better to have a airstone in ther or not?


Its 5.5 - 6.2 for canna, i shoot for 5.8 not cos thats the best for ya plants lol cos then if your a point or 2 out either way you know your sound 
canna say dont keep the coco nutes for longer then 3 or 4 days mixed, i usually mix fresh every feed, then once there on everyday i mix enough for 2 days, 10lts? how longs the nutes sittin in there before its gone?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

@ UKRG - when u pour the water to feed it creates oxygen. If u wanna fuck about with airstones ud b aswel going dwc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Would it break down the side of your pinky. That where mine goes every time. Doctor said I should punch straighter instead of hooking.lol


Yeh the bone above your pinky mate thats what its propa called seen it on the wall chart thingy at the hand clinic, yeh its from hookin mate when ya catch um with the end 2, put a clipper lighter in ya hand an it dont happen mate lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Clipper lighter. Rich cunt.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its 5.5 - 6.2 for canna, i shoot for 5.8 not cos thats the best for ya plants lol cos then if your a point or 2 out either way you know your sound
> canna say dont keep the coco nutes for longer then 3 or 4 days mixed, i usually mix fresh every feed, then once there on everyday i mix enough for 2 days, 10lts? how longs the nutes sittin in there before its gone?


10 litres last about a week to 10 days in early stages then about 4-5 days,,, i always get the jug in and pour bak into rez first to create bubbles 



supersillybilly said:


> @ UKRG - when u pour the water to feed it creates oxygen. If u wanna fuck about with airstones ud b aswel going dwc


again yeh i pour the water in the res a few times to create plenty of bubbles before i feed,,, i leave a lid over my bucket coz found bugs in it before.

JUST enough coco for me 6 pots they say 10 litre but bollox i just used 85 litres of coco in 6 10 litre pots and that aint to the top,,got another 9 litre brik cumin for the small pots awww cant wait man

and i think ur confused billy mate to much damn weed dunno who this ukrg is u keep refering too


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Well he had the same foot as u.lol ok ic3 it is from now on. Happy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well he had the same foot as u.lol ok ic3 it is from now on. Happy


damn have i got a foot brother?? lol fuking hell man ive been getting sum shit of it recently,, spoke to sambo earlier on phone fucked if he could understand me wa sin agony!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn have i got a foot brother?? lol fuking hell man ive been getting sum shit of it recently,, spoke to sambo earlier on phone fucked if he could understand me wa sin agony!!


thats cause ya lazy cunt and had only just woke up at fucking 1pm lol being a dumnarse northan numpty dusnt help either lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats cause ya lazy cunt and had only just woke up at fucking 1pm lol being a dumnarse northan numpty dusnt help either lol


had i just woke up?? eitherway me head was on me desk FUCKED!!!

CHEDZ 9 BOXES CUMIN YOUR WAY MATE THATS 9X7 DO THE MATH


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Sambo, who is sambo......newuserlol is his name UKRG I mean IC3.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sambo, who is sambo......newuserlol is his name UKRG I mean IC3.lol


DONT u go al TTT on me and star baffling my facking head!!! il beat u like a dog my man!!!

and userlol dont worry havent forgotten just waiting for preg script renewal so i can sent a full 84 to u


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Heres a baffler.....9x 7 = ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Heres a baffler.....9x 7 = ?


yeh i reckon chedz will be stuck on that one!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fuckin u lot chat sum shit i tell yas lmao @pukka lad im not fuckin lucky ya cunt just do things rite you ll learn 1 day lad and realise all that ph thing is aload of bollox trust me lmfao you vr seen a full on grow in my journal lad and u know how i water my girls if u fuck up canna cocco in anyway you need fuckin yaself its a no brainer trust me give it a bash and see wogwarn ive done more than enough grows up and down the isle without no phing shit and im not gonna start now believe me my lifes hard enough haha
@ukrg or is it ic3 ya twat so ya sent 9x7 is there the full boxes there tho u know the last time u had a few outta each box lmao so how many were there lmao 9x5 or 9x4 ?? Lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Clipper lighter. Rich cunt.lol


Haha had 2, 1 in each pocket if i was gunna football mate lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> 10 litres last about a week to 10 days in early stages then about 4-5 days,,, i always get the jug in and pour bak into rez first to create bubbles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet thats sumut to do with ya probs then mate, havin the coco nutes stud to long i bet after a week your ph is way high an the nutes are fucked.



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin u lot chat sum shit i tell yas lmao @pukka lad im not fuckin lucky ya cunt just do things rite you ll learn 1 day lad and realise all that ph thing is aload of bollox trust me lmfao you vr seen a full on grow in my journal lad and u know how i water my girls if u fuck up canna cocco in anyway you need fuckin yaself its a no brainer trust me give it a bash and see wogwarn ive done more than enough grows up and down the isle without no phing shit and im not gonna start now believe me my lifes hard enough haha
> @ukrg or is it ic3 ya twat so ya sent 9x7 is there the full boxes there tho u know the last time u had a few outta each box lmao so how many were there lmao 9x5 or 9x4 ?? Lmfao


Haha fuck off chedz test ya water bet your around 7ish ya numpty lol.... knew youd bite mate, an if i dint ph in veg my plants would be fucked mate simple as 7 or above is way to high.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin u lot chat sum shit i tell yas lmao @pukka lad im not fuckin lucky ya cunt just do things rite you ll learn 1 day lad and realise all that ph thing is aload of bollox trust me lmfao you vr seen a full on grow in my journal lad and u know how i water my girls if u fuck up canna cocco in anyway you need fuckin yaself its a no brainer trust me give it a bash and see wogwarn ive done more than enough grows up and down the isle without no phing shit and im not gonna start now believe me my lifes hard enough haha
> @ukrg or is it ic3 ya twat so ya sent 9x7 is there the full boxes there tho u know the last time u had a few outta each box lmao so how many were there lmao 9x5 or 9x4 ?? Lmfao


no lol i told u last time,,, i just gave u the loose ones lying around,, and yeh ther fullboxes ya cheecky fucker!! but u wont get the boxes fuk posting them too ul get the full strips 123 left!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ill not bite lad trus me i do fuck all specail and there is fuck all specail about the water i used do i need to throw a bunch of pics up outta the journal just to show ya wogwarn lmao been along time since that grow thats for sure haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no lol i told u last time,,, i just gave u the loose ones lying around,, and yeh ther fullboxes ya cheecky fucker!! but u wont get the boxes fuk posting them too ul get the full strips 123 left!


So come on how many is really there lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill not bite lad trus me i do fuck all specail and there is fuck all specail about the water i used do i need to throw a bunch of pics up outta the journal just to show ya wogwarn lmao been along time since that grow thats for sure haha


Go on then chedz chuck um up mate, im laid down so will be able to see um propa tonight lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So come on how many is really there lol


told u 63 this time,,, that takes us down to 127 left from the 190 then next week will be 35 and so on each week


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Lmfao ok just for u i know u like dis1 bitch

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1827192d1318152707-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-09-10.18.39.jpg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao ok just for u i know u like dis1 bitch
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1827192d1318152707-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-09-10.18.39.jpg


bit flacid and whispey aint they>?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Or ya want dis1 lol

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1823328d1317937799-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-06-19.47.27.jpg


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> told u 63 this time,,, that takes us down to 127 left from the 190 then next week will be 35 and so on each week


Fuck me lad you ll av to do better than that lol 35 the cunts sniff that i 1 night in pen lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bit flacid and whispey aint they>?


Speak english ya cunt lmfao flicid whispey haha wot the fuck u sure there is 63 there lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me lad you ll av to do better than that lol 35 the cunts sniff that i 1 night in pen lmfao


lol as long as i get u 190 before harvest i dont care how many they sniff!! plus 35 a week is a good amount,,,

bty end of next week therl only be about 80 due to u?!! so stop bitchin  tosser


whispey and flacid...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

.......................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> .......................


Whispey and flacid yh lmao!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

Not bad at all mate, wheres ya fans gone?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 22, 2012)

Least ya managed 1 straight lad lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Least ya managed 1 straight lad lol


Had to hang em up further bro needed the room lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol as long as i get u 190 before harvest i dont care how many they sniff!! plus 35 a week is a good amount,,,
> 
> bty end of next week therl only be about 80 due to u?!! so stop bitchin  tosser
> 
> ...


haha you ll neva keep up with me tosser


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha you ll neva keep up with me tosser


how long now?? must be only 4-5 weeks? u sed 3 weeks last time and that was 2-3 weeks ago?>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how long now?? must be only 4-5 weeks? u sed 3 weeks last time and that was 2-3 weeks ago?>


Wer ya been i said earlier i had to sort some shit out and had to move away from place for a while so stuff could get sorted lmao it ll be 8 wks frid satur and i should av 15-20 oz every 2wks after that u still gonna be sendin em next crimbo lad hahaha pm ya bitch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wer ya been i said earlier i had to sort some shit out and had to move away from place for a while so stuff could get sorted lmao it ll be 8 wks frid satur and i should av 15-20 oz every 2wks after that u still gonna be sendin em next crimbo lad hahaha pm ya bitch



NICE! il have the slh  not feelin the BR lol ahahaha i was gunna ask bowt yer gkx but fukit your nower nr ya shit are ya ffs lol

i will say thempics doo look fruity


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NICE! il have the slh  not feelin the BR lol ahahaha i was gunna ask bowt yer gkx but fukit your nower nr ya shit are ya ffs lol
> 
> i will say thempics doo look fruity


It ll be gkxlivers and slh first with exo to follow and the slh to follow that with psycho to follow that take ya pick there will be plent to choose from i need to get a ganj shop like a sweet shop lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ow and there aint no br in the garden anymore tbf bro ive got the seeds still so might do a mad en with em in a nice quite place next summer just for shits and giggles lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ow and there aint no br in the garden anymore tbf bro ive got the seeds still so might do a mad en with em in a nice quite place next summer just for shits and giggles lmao


yeh a guerlilla grow! i just got that ho wnot to get busted dvd lol put me straight on a few point like not hooking my extravtor up to a roof outlet pipe! duh gunna take a prik outthe chimney in attick and run it to that instead


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 22, 2012)

Smoking some cheesedawg don't taste fuckall like cheese but more like a lemon diesel


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

dura72 where ya at Bro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

While the cooks away the mice will play lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning lads


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning fuckers. Had 2 expressos. Im alert.lol

Dura prob sweating it out Hem.

Rolla did scotty get u?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 23, 2012)

how do slut monkeys?
right got a mate who has terrible back and rib pains. shes has some kinda bone condition where here bones curve and bend. also possible chance lung cancer. so i need a good edible recipe or a way making thc in a paste or something so can b stored for awhile without going off and not on cake form as dont want wrong people eating it. 
she gets some real pains and can b awake for days. just had a injection in spine to stop pain for next few months.
but i also need a kinda appitite encourager or wotever they called. basically something give u munchies without having smoke it?
all ideas welcome ,cheers


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 23, 2012)

Make butter matey can spread it in toast n shit.or bake cakes/cookies anythin u use butter really


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 23, 2012)

cool wot best way do it? any ideas how long it can keep for?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like ill be back sooner than i thought just had call from hossy the bro is gonna be let out today all bein well so a quick dash round and ill see me girls ya fuckers watch the space can my day get any betta lmao fuck me was lookin forward to gettin the lads sports kite up today ow well the field by me is plent big enough haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

Weed milkshake. Really easy. Grind couple of gram. Melt 100g of full fat butter. Mix the weed. Simmer for 10 mins or so. Sieve the mixture. Add 200ml milk, ice cubes and 3/4 spoonfuls of horlicks or coco powder. Blend the fucker. One way ticket to mongo land


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do slut monkeys?
> right got a mate who has terrible back and rib pains. shes has some kinda bone condition where here bones curve and bend. also possible chance lung cancer. so i need a good edible recipe or a way making thc in a paste or something so can b stored for awhile without going off and not on cake form as dont want wrong people eating it.
> she gets some real pains and can b awake for days. just had a injection in spine to stop pain for next few months.
> but i also need a kinda appitite encourager or wotever they called. basically something give u munchies without having smoke it?
> all ideas welcome ,cheers


TTT was showing some pics a few days ago of qwiso. i think he said if you heat it up a bit you'll get a paste or oil off it. you could add that to anything then mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

rolla empty ya inbox you carnt accept pm.

how do people?

i read this yday growing in prison lmao http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19348043


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> rolla empty ya inbox you carnt accept pm.
> 
> how do people?
> 
> i read this yday growing in prison lmao http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19348043


Gotta be kushty that lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2012)

morning ladies! how is everyone? fuking agony me,,, every bastard mornign,,, i know this hole is growing again with the pain im gettin i only ever get it this bad wen its growing agin 

borning set of bastads ya!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

Everythin sweet tho ic3 yh bar the fuckin foot lmao??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Everythin sweet tho ic3 yh bar the fuckin foot lmao??


yeh mate golden!! the only thing ever wrong with me is my fooking foot! just pissing me of now man i feel the depression circiling u know,,its fucking dragging on now


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 23, 2012)

Just make some butter. Can add to pretty much anything


----------



## max green (Aug 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Weed milkshake. Really easy. Grind couple of gram. Melt 100g of full fat butter. Mix the weed. Simmer for 10 mins or so. Sieve the mixture. Add 200ml milk, ice cubes and 3/4 spoonfuls of horlicks or coco powder. Blend the fucker. One way ticket to mongo land



Or save youself the hassle and go to Abraxas coffee shop if you are still in the dam, and dont forget to have their space cakes while you are there.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 23, 2012)

well that was a good wee 2 day pub session and the bonus is the bird isnt talking to me either, ah well ho hum.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 23, 2012)

heres one for the pacific shelf fans.


----------



## max green (Aug 23, 2012)

What's the difference between a busload of Rangers fans and a Hedgehog?
On a hedgehog, the pricks are on the outside.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 23, 2012)

paedo free in divison 3 .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2012)

bloody jocks! always with the pedo jokes, lowering the tone of the thead

hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

whats the best spec i could get ic3 for 600-650 want it to be a laptop and want a decentish graphics card


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

max green said:


> What's the difference between a busload of Rangers fans and a Hedgehog?
> On a hedgehog, the pricks are on the outside.


isnt you celtic scum that want us english dead??? fuck off and make ya own thread ya ira supporting fucktard!!!

let the fun begin...............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best spec i could get ic3 for 600-650 want it to be a laptop and want a decentish graphics card


i5-i7 bluray job
OR
mac


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2012)

Evening all. Hope everyone is alive and kicking.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i5-i7 bluray job
> OR
> mac


no macs fuck that shit, not interested in bul-ruy. 

i would like i7s tho.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> isnt you celtic scum that want us english dead??? fuck off and make ya own thread ya ira supporting fucktard!!!
> 
> let the fun begin...............



That's not just the scabby bodies lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

Seen mellow yellow today m8. Nice area innit. Im bonged playing cards


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That's not just the scabby bodies lol


if i understood i could laugh??? maybe its a welsh thing or drunkfing or even a bald i use to be hard thing lmao 

u no im just on the windup but i dont get it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Seen mellow yellow today m8. Nice area innit. Im bonged playing cards


next time i go dam i dont wana be on this fucking site 24/7, SA was boring unless ya got the money to pay to shoot lots of things which i might add cost serious cash as does cape town minus the shooting, your in the dam bill fuck sake do ya need me to send ya some Sr drugs to liven up lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if i understood i could laugh??? maybe its a welsh thing or drunkfing or even a bald i use to be hard thing lmao
> 
> u no im just on the windup but i dont get it lol



More of a Jock thing scabby body = Celtic supporter the rest you can work out you drunken monkey lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, and sambo was spot on with his point, gold seal, you get what you pay for..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

So i ay back on the road to riches u fucker lmao? Back at yard in my own bed and it feels like heaven let me tell ya got a lodger with 47 staples and 163 stitches which is a pain in the arse to please lol but the fucker is on the mend reckons he's out on the razzle tomoz haha the cunt can barely walk !! Me babies are gettin flipped tomoz and all are healthy as fuck nearly 2ft in hight and width so i got sum serious trainin to do  pukka my lad was right i might of only found a keeper oitta the gkxlivers the fuckin thing is puttin out a rank smell so gotta take sum cuts of her before i flip them tomoz sorted out me mothers and had a big clean up as my man had made a right mess cant blame the fucker tho he done me proud and kept he healthy as fuck  gave him the 20 exo-psycho cuts the cunt mixed up with a nice bottle of jd and a little change for doin me a big big favour not got any pics as ive not stopped all day and me phone is fuckin dead but there will be plenty tomoz haha fuckin things am lookin up bout fuckin time 

Ic3 got ya pm bro nice


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, and sambo was spot on with his point, gold seal, you get what you pay for..


no comment ttt lol well apart from '' its proper'' lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, and sambo was spot on with his point, gold seal, you get what you pay for..


Meaning ??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So i ay back on the road to riches u fucker lmao? Back at yard in my own bed and it feels like heaven let me tell ya got a lodger with 47 staples and 163 stitches which is a pain in the arse to please lol but the fucker is on the mend reckons he's out on the razzle tomoz haha the cunt can barely walk !! Me babies are gettin flipped tomoz and all are healthy as fuck nearly 2ft in hight and width so i got sum serious trainin to do  pukka my lad was right i might of only found a keeper oitta the gkxlivers the fuckin thing is puttin out a rank smell so gotta take sum cuts of her before i flip them tomoz sorted out me mothers and had a big clean up as my man had made a right mess cant blame the fucker tho he done me proud and kept he healthy as fuck  gave him the 20 exo-psycho cuts the cunt mixed up with a nice bottle of jd and a little change for doin me a big big favour not got any pics as ive not stopped all day and me phone is fuckin dead but there will be plenty tomoz haha fuckin things am lookin up bout fuckin time
> 
> Ic3 got ya pm bro nice


well i didnt read past the 1st line ya dyslexic fuck (with no paragraphs)lol but i am happy ya back in your own gaff m8 n all safe n sound.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2012)

It tastes great even with my lack of ability to taste when smoking, and smells awesome, but it doesn't get you mashed like a hash should. Given the price i cannot complain, get's me nice and mellow, but i like that "hang on a second guys while i find somewhere to sit" reaction to a good hash  As i say though, for the price i cannot complain, it just about works, and i mean hell, kuroi brought a quater of blueberry cheese from a dealer in london and sure, it knocked me onto my arse, quite literally, at £80 a quarter i couldn't help but laugh, somepepople don't seem to have an issue with being ripped off, it's only weed ffs.



rollajoint said:


> Meaning ??


Meaning you get what you pay for, £80 for an ounce of hash is a fantastic price tbh, and i've never understood hash prices, logically if it's top notch stuff it should be like 5 times the amount as weed, but at £80 for an ounce, you get what you payfor, cheap and cheerful, mellows you out, this one get;s me a bit spacy and chatting bollocks, but you're not high, and you know it. I have actually been smoking this and then driving, with good hash or weed that is generally a firm no no.

Short story it's not great but you get hat you pay for and i consider my money well spent none the less so hats off to that scot the strength aside. Made for a most enjoyable week


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well i didnt read past the 1st line ya dyslexic fuck (with no paragraphs)lol but i am happy ya back in your own gaff m8 n all safe n sound.


To wankered to read more like lmao nice 1 anyway pal just happy as fuck to be back on the manor knowin everythin is wot it should be lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It tastes great even with my lack of ability to taste when smoking, and smells awesome, but it doesn't get you mashed like a hash should. Given the price i cannot complain, get's me nice and mellow, but i like that "hang on a second guys while i find somewhere to sit" reaction to a good hash  As i say though, for the price i cannot complain, it just about works, and i mean hell, kuroi brought a quater of blueberry cheese from a dealer in london and sure, it knocked me onto my arse, quite literally, at £80 a quarter i couldn't help but laugh, somepepople don't seem to have an issue with being ripped off, it's only weed ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning you get what you pay for, £80 for an ounce of hash is a fantastic price tbh, and i've never understood hash prices, logically if it's top notch stuff it should be like 5 times the amount as weed, but at £80 for an ounce, you get what you payfor, cheap and cheerful, mellows you out, this one get;s me a bit spacy and chatting bollocks, but you're not high, and you know it. I have actually been smoking this and then driving, with good hash or weed that is generally a firm no no.


ok i have nuffin to lose or gain i didnt buy any nor will i sell any or intend to buy any, yeah its prob worth the 80 a oz but in NO way is it real afghan goldseal its the fake shit they been making for years, prob just a tad better better than some of the fake but fake all the same.

i didnt expect billy to no or say, no offence bill but you was gettin a whitey of .8 of liver 18months ago and fully admit smoke is not your thing, scotia i thought even having our postal differences put aside a lil better but you are claiming this to be real goldseal BOLLAX the cheap price and the half gram ya nicking from o's prob is the reason lmao yeah im wrecked but no offense ne1 that claims this to be real goldseal aint got a fucking scooby............


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Seen mellow yellow today m8. Nice area innit. Im bonged playing cards


It's ok in mellow yellow once you get past the Morrocan twat serving, cunt wouldn't give me a cup of tea bofore buying weed, we'd only just arrived he was garenteed to sell a good chunk


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lmfao £80 a Q ya cant blame the dealer either i bet the cunt is rakin it in ay ttt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ok i have nuffin to lose or gain i didnt buy any nor will i sell ot intend to buy any, yeah its prob worth the 80 a oz but in NO way is it real afghan goldseal its the fake shit they been making for years, prob just a tad better better than some of the fake but fake all the same.
> 
> i didnt expect billy to no or say, no offence bill but you was gettin a whitey of .8 of liver 18months ago and fully admit smoke is not your thing, scotia i thought even having our postal differences put aside a lil better but you are claiming this to be real goldseal BOLLAX the cheap price and the half gram ya nicking from o's prob is the reason lmao yeah im wrecked but no offense ne1 that claims this to be real goldseal aint got a fucking scooby............


 half a decent joint of gold seal knocks ya on ya ass we used to biy 9s about 15yr ago and believe me it was as good as any weed u could find back then shiva orange bud white widow u name it there was fuck all weight for weight that could fuck u up like that could next best thin on the street was blond and i mean blond a fuckin sprinkle up and down a j and your ready to chill the fuck out all night trust me hash was a big thing back then u could get a 9 of gold seal for about £850-£900 brick same as ganj tbh the only thing that used to fuck u up was your chest after smokin it everyday!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ok i have nuffin to lose or gain i didnt buy any nor will i sell any or intend to buy any, yeah its prob worth the 80 a oz but in NO way is it real afghan goldseal its the fake shit they been making for years, prob just a tad better better than some of the fake but fake all the same.
> 
> i didnt expect billy to no or say, no offence bill but you was gettin a whitey of .8 of liver 18months ago and fully admit smoke is not your thing, scotia i thought even having our postal differences put aside a lil better but you are claiming this to be real goldseal BOLLAX the cheap price and the half gram ya nicking from o's prob is the reason lmao yeah im wrecked but no offense ne1 that claims this to be real goldseal aint got a fucking scooby............


Lol, never smoked let alone seen enough hash for me to know A from B, As i say, happy for what it is at the price, but dissapointed at what it does given it's hash. Hash is meant to wrap it's arms all around you and make you feel warm and cosy and then rip your spine through your knee caps  Not the case alas.



cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao £80 a Q ya cant blame the dealer either i bet the cunt is rakin it in ay ttt


Indeed lol, she's me gf so i can't very well say she's stupid haha, she talks rings around me, one silly clever girl, but well, you'd be receiving a slap across the jaw long before you received a penny if you asked those prices of me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It tastes great even with my lack of ability to taste when smoking, and smells awesome, but it doesn't get you mashed like a hash should. Given the price i cannot complain, get's me nice and mellow, but i like that "hang on a second guys while i find somewhere to sit" reaction to a good hash  As i say though, for the price i cannot complain, it just about works, and i mean hell, kuroi brought a quater of blueberry cheese from a dealer in london and sure, it knocked me onto my arse, quite literally, at £80 a quarter i couldn't help but laugh, somepepople don't seem to have an issue with being ripped off, it's only weed ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt without puttin a lighter to it and just leavin it in your hand for a while does it roll into somethin like squiggy black???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> half a decent joint of gold seal knocks ya on ya ass we used to biy 9s about 15yr ago and believe me it was as good as any weed u could find back then shiva orange bud white widow u name it there was fuck all weight for weight that could fuck u up like that could next best thin on the street was blond and i mean blond a fuckin sprinkle up and down a j and your ready to chill the fuck out all night trust me hash was a big thing back then u could get a 9 of gold seal for about £850-£900 brick same as ganj tbh the only thing that used to fuck u up was your chest after smokin it everyday!!


i no what real afgahn/goldseal does,taste and burns like im off to bed i carnt even be botherd to put the laptop in to charge for this 1 lol all i can say is get a sample sent to ya and you will see, no offence again but this is a weed forum ya gonna have people who no there smoke prob not a good place to sell fake goldseal.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, never smoked let alone seen enough hash for me to know A from B, As i say, happy for what it is at the price, but dissapointed at what it does given it's hash. Hash is meant to wrap it's arms all around you and make you feel warm and cosy and then rip your spine through your knee caps  Not the case alas.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed lol, she's me gf so i can't very well say she's stupid haha, she talks rings around me, one silly clever girl, but well, you'd be receiving a slap across the jaw long before you received a penny if you asked those prices of me


Tbf bro its this day and age!! Peeps just dont give a fuck wot they pay down london aslong as its a decent smoke and it gets u hammered !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ttt without puttin a lighter to it and just leavin it in your hand for a while does it roll into somethin like squiggy black???


It's squigy and black from the get go. Just like really tough playdough, can just tear a bit off and roll it into a thin strip without any heat required.



cheddar1985 said:


> Tbf bro its this day and age!! Peeps just dont give a fuck wot they pay down london aslong as its a decent smoke and it gets u hammered !


Aye, so i've learnt, yet they still talk about their bad financial situation etc, yet you're paying that much for a smoke. Seems silly. At that price i'd just buy a train ticket to a normal city and buy something which is well, it's the same thing most of the time, and costs a quarter as much. I find £40 offensive for a quarter, i consider weed as having no intrinsic value, so £80 for a quarter, wow, that money could be used for a LOT better things.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no what real afgahn/goldseal does,taste and burns like im off to bed i carnt even be botherd to put the laptop in to charge for this 1 lol all i can say is get a sample sent to ya and you will see, no offence again but this is a weed forum ya gonna have people who no there smoke prob not a good place to sell fake goldseal.......


Mate i had a lad give me sum squiggy shit the other night and believe me it was nt no black believe why u think i ask ttt that is was absolutely gash no stone wot so eva infact u might aswell of smoke the burn alone i dunno but the stuff was nt proper hash!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's squigy and black from the get go. Just like really tough playdough, can just tear a bit off and roll it into a thin strip without any heat required.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, so i've learnt, yet they still talk about their bad financial situation etc, yet you're paying that much for a smoke. Seems silly. At that price i'd just buy a train ticket to a normal city and buy something which is well, it's the same thing most of the time, and costs a quarter as much. I find £40 offensive for a quarter, i consider weed as having no intrinsic value, so £80 for a quarter, wow, that money could be used for a LOT better things.


Id av spent that £80 an oz of hash sumwere else anull bro its all over the country so it seems the stuff i tried is exactly the same as u discribed bro and it was fuck all like i could get before and still probley could if i got the lads number !!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id av spent that £80 an oz of hash sumwere else anull bro its all over the country so it seems the stuff i tried is exactly the same as u discribed bro and it was fuck all like i could get before and still probley could if i got the lads number !!


Aye. Sounds like there's just a big crate of it floating around the country. Funnily enough, Kuroi picked up a QP of "thai stick" which had exactly the same type of "high" and an absolutely identical smell. The thais stick seemed to be ALL over the country at the same time as well. Seems that there's just some folk with a whole shipping container of "weed" they're trying to get rid of in various forms.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id av spent that £80 an oz of hash sumwere else anull bro its all over the country so it seems the stuff i tried is exactly the same as u discribed bro and it was fuck all like i could get before and still probley could if i got the lads number !!


real stuff is still around just not 80 a oz maybe from your old connects but any reall stuff ive had recent has been more 120-150

that was some REAL goldseal i and another riu member could say so is, some1 who wasnt actually selling it that it lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> real stuff is still around just not 80 a oz maybe from your old connects but any reall stuff ive had recent has been more 120-150
> 
> that was some REAL goldseal i and another riu member could say so is, some1 who wasnt actually selling it that it lmao


Mate down these ways it neva held no real value tbf it was the bollox tho back then like i said  fuck id throw or have a whitey every fuckin day it was mental a lad gave me enough to roll 2piffs outta it and i smoked em both 1after the other it was that bad no stone like i said infact i ripped the misses that night and i would neva of held my weight up if it was the proper stuff lmfao let alone get it up haha no jk's


----------



## max green (Aug 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> isnt you celtic scum that want us english dead??? fuck off and make ya own thread ya ira supporting fucktard!!!
> 
> let the fun begin...............



Fuck you lot, And there is no such thing as an IRA thread tosser. You should be on the wankers thread or fuck the queen thread!!!!! Division three in a fish and chip cup!!!

 You're trapped in a room with a Lion, Cobra snake and an Rangers Fan. You have a gun with two bullets. What should you do?
*Shoot the Cock Sucking Hun Twice.*


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 24, 2012)

Mr West cleaned the black and it lost 30%. If any of u can get me that grade of hash for 80 an oz Ill eat ma hat. It aint fake, its just a grade of soft black.....i never claimed it to b the creme de la creme. Its decent at an amazing price


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

There's any thread u want tosser I would even be so kind ya start it for ya, shall we go with max green is a ira supporting fucktard as the title??? Whatcha reckon? It has got a ring to it lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2012)

The stuff that came from the "goldseal" after the scum and shite was cleaned out was hard not soft atall.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Mr West cleaned the black and it lost 30%. If any of u can get me that grade of hash for 80 an oz Ill eat ma hat. It aint fake, its just a grade of soft black.....i never claimed it to b the creme de la creme. Its decent at an amazing price


if i had old contact bro it would nt be far off the price he was very well known and collected near the docks in scouser city we used to meet half way with goods and that d be it for a few wks as there was lottle market for it in the mids but the stuff was grade

Bill the stuff i tried was gash mate trust me and i aint no toker tbh anymore back in the day it was like a religion to us but that stuff i had was fuckin shockin trust me it looked promising untill i smoked it and i can swear on my little lads life if id of used wot i did the other night back in the day id of threw a whitey off 1/2 a joint but i got no pleasure wot so eva all in all i was very dissappionted with it as i really did wanna be off me nut


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 24, 2012)

My stuff chedz?????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 24, 2012)

Cost me fuck all so aint so sad, even made a tenner lol im either swoppin rest for some slh or im gunna clean it westy style lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

Swapping it for slh now that's a good deal

If somethings advertised as goldseal, is trying to be goldseal yet is deffo not goldseal what is it then but fake?

Oh yeah its a grade of soft black that's 30% contaminate lol

Would have been more fun last night but no1 was biting lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> My stuff chedz?????


From the discription peeps av gave me yh bro like dough after a little heat was applied to it and looked like the real thing till u smoked it there is a ton flyin round all over the uk!! Back in the day it was cheap as fuck but the price does seem to av gone up sum not much but sum


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 24, 2012)

My neighbor has just cropped mate brought me some round last night, stinks of lemon cleaner, more of a hazy taste but is strong as fuck.
my other neighbor lol had some squidgy for 60 a oz few months back an id say that was better, defo stronger.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

I got a 8th for a tenner in london recently was threw a friend but the oz was 80 also, it was what I call fake goldseal prob smoked a little worse than the stuff u had but was deffo stronger. 

Its that unatural softness as much as the poor flavour and if u put a decent amount in it will not burn right.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 24, 2012)

Right 30% shite. What your left with is bubble. How much would 18g of bubble cost u. Hellva lot more that 80 squid. All Im saying is, its a decent price for what your getting. No more biting. Oh aye fucking hate Mastercard. I got one of them prepay ones for holiday. 1000 euro in deposits which dont get returned until 30 days after it was pre authd. What fucking good is that. Bastards


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

"The stuff that came from the "goldseal" after the scum and shite was cleaned out was hard not soft atall."

That don't sound like any bubble I ever had lol I'm done anyway I'll say no more was only looking for a windup last night, pissed out me nut.

That's abit shit bill having a grand tied up like that, u back this sunday or next?


----------



## max green (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> There's any thread u want tosser I would even be so kind ya start it for ya, shall we go with max green is a ira supporting fucktard as the title??? Whatcha reckon? It has got a ring to it lol


Make a thread called "for dickheads only" and I know you will be a worthy mod. Or how how about newloserlol, or just keep it simple cos we dont want ur brain doing overtime ha ha ha.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 24, 2012)

u bunch squabbling filthy little whores, u all a bunch off fucking wrong uns who should have been dealt with at birth by a hammer to the head, to avoid u growing into such arseholes and breeding with ya mums...
how r we all then this fine day?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 24, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u bunch squabbling filthy little whores, u all a bunch off fucking wrong uns who should have been dealt with at birth by a hammer to the head, to avoid u growing into such arseholes and breeding with ya mums...
> how r we all then this fine day?


Not 3 bad lad hows thee?


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 24, 2012)

good cheers fella , woke up at 4 this morning had a man sized julie and slept again till half 10. feel refreshed and on it today. hows u fruit? lil un doin well i hope?
u up and running again or still in the planning ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 24, 2012)

Was same other night woke up at daft o'clock we gut rot to fuck lol
Young uns doin mint mate cheers, hes a little gem lol, just got the ducts to run hang to fans then set all timers an shit not much mate just never get fuck all time shud be done by end of wknd.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes pukka u know ive only gone and done it lad??? Lmao
mdb ready for another hammerin this weekend ay lad?? Reckon it ll be a good game tbh with ya bro


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2012)

fuck it choppy chop time. cant be bothered waitin any longer.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 24, 2012)

Done what ya soft cunt? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

Found a smelly smelly pheno lmao it was inevitable wot wiyh it bein the livers x just need a livers cut now to compair but the fuckin thin is peng non the less hahahahaha


----------



## TicKle (Aug 24, 2012)

Q. What's the difference between a sperm and a *Rangers* supporter??
A. A sperm has a chance of becoming a human being.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was same other night woke up at daft o'clock we gut rot to fuck lol
> Young uns doin mint mate cheers, hes a little gem lol, just got the ducts to run hang to fans then set all timers an shit not much mate just never get fuck all time shud be done by end of wknd.



u just setting up too puckka? mu cuttings arrived today looking sexy as fuck and into the blue box they went (its new name)
just gotta pop into the attick and put a collar on sum ducting im runing ito the house venty and screw in a new hps bulb and fight with the wife to steal the house fan bak....................or not  lol
women pfft


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 24, 2012)

How did westy clean his? Id be interested in seeing how it's done.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Found a smelly smelly pheno lmao it was inevitable wot wiyh it bein the livers x just need a livers cut now to compair but the fuckin thin is peng non the less hahahahaha


Buzzin lad, make sure you get a snip or 2 from the fucker then  



RobbieP said:


> How did westy clean his? Id be interested in seeing how it's done.


He stuck like a guide thingy up over at his thread mate.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2012)

well thats that done, fuckin walked out the house im doin it in with an oz(or so) of gear to fast dry it at home and who drives past me within 30 seconds, the fuckin plod, i could see the cunts eyein me up but i just continued the casual stroll and they crawled past, 2 mins later a fuckin meat wagon did the same bastard thing. fuckin arse goin like a rabbits nose. thank fuck im home, thats no fun at my age.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright spunk guzzlers,
@PUKKA cheers mate they just came through the door 5mins ago, was a bit dodgy no postman, no knock on the door just pushed through the leterbox 5mins ago, maybe they went to a neighbours house by mistake or something? they weren't opened or messed with and the name and address is right so no mistakes on your part mate.
I'm taking a mix of the 3 strains mate, was supposed to have done it by now but been having a few probs with the electrics yesterday so didn't want to hit the lights on for them to be going off and on and damaging my bulbs since I can't afford to replace them just now but will take them later just waiting for the misses to come back I left the clonex in the car and she's working at the mo, she'll be back in a couple of hours and I'll get on then the prop is in the bath at mo soaking in bleach water ready for later.
prob best to wait until they're rooted mate before deciding what ya want but eitherway shouldn't make a difference I'll be taking cuts for the next run that'll start a couple of weeks after this one so will be plenty their if ya only want one strain or a mix etc.

Anyone got a link to westys thread? I'd like to see the process he went through to seperate the shit out of his solid/hash, oh yeah goldseal down here was always about the same price as weed maybe a little dearer at times but generally around the same price and gold seal wa always known for being on the weaker side generally but it was always clean, that was sort of the point with gold seal cheap affordable low grade clean hash anything else was usually hard to get or would cost you a pretty penny.
Also any cheap stuff in the last decade or so was probably rocky, alot of my younger friends don't even know the difference as they missed the years of the proper stuff and started smoking while rocky was being labelled as gold seal and red seal that were just poor interpretations mixed with shit.
Just how it was down my way, I've seen lots of gold seal over the years off the street and it deffo isn't the gold seal of years ago, maybe the seal on it is legit but that's as close as it gets lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

Afternoon homos, far too much reading going on in this thread of late, heres some pics ive just taken you can ave a butchers at.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

top notch work there Jimmy, slightly envious.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheers tip top, getting bored with the pineapple express tho got me some OG kush x Grape stompers just popped so looking forward to them babies. You aint growing at the mo are ya, must be hell mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yes pukka u know ive only gone and done it lad??? Lmao
> mdb ready for another hammerin this weekend ay lad?? Reckon it ll be a good game tbh with ya bro


we wont b on the silverware this season but we r building a good squad slowly and quietly. few good young uns breaking through and a new style apparently. was gutted weekend but i ent calling for any heads b cut just yet. like we got young manager and squad. good get finaces and club stable.
confident we cvan upset the blue mancs, but cant wait for u cunts hahahahahahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Afternoon homos, far too much reading going on in this thread of late, heres some pics ive just taken you can ave a butchers at.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307048View attachment 2307049View attachment 2307050View attachment 2307051View attachment 2307052View attachment 2307053View attachment 2307054View attachment 2307055View attachment 2307056View attachment 2307057View attachment 2307058View attachment 2307059View attachment 2307060View attachment 2307061View attachment 2307062View attachment 2307063View attachment 2307064View attachment 2307065View attachment 2307066View attachment 2307067View attachment 2307068



nice jimmy great plants. 
do i spy with my lil eye the homebase plant tripod support rings there? 
5 quid a set ones?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheers mdb, got thos ring thingies at me local garden centre probably the same thing tho cost a fiver each. Noticed the mother in law was using them in her garden and thought i'd give them a bash, they seem to be working well. Bit of support when they pack on the weight and keeps them nice and tidy. Running outta space now, went a bit mad with the cuts and have too many hahaha, need another tent for veggin so off to the grow shop tomorrow to spend some cash.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 24, 2012)

whats up ladz not been on in a whilst coz...........BUSTED


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> whats up ladz not been on in a whilst coz...........BUSTED


Shit, hope your doing ok gaz. WTF happened was ya grassed or something.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Afternoon homos, far too much reading going on in this thread of late, heres some pics ive just taken you can ave a butchers at.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307048View attachment 2307049View attachment 2307050View attachment 2307051View attachment 2307052View attachment 2307053View attachment 2307054View attachment 2307055View attachment 2307056View attachment 2307057View attachment 2307058View attachment 2307059View attachment 2307060View attachment 2307061View attachment 2307062View attachment 2307063View attachment 2307064View attachment 2307065View attachment 2307066View attachment 2307067View attachment 2307068


Fuckin cunt jimmy was gonna throw sum pics up meself just then but ill wait lmao  only jokin lad not even took any yet and they still in veg but about the same size as those fuckers top job there lad lookin like champaine for sure !! A cheese man myself and always will be bit like u an ya pineapple lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

Hahaha cheers chedz, there comming along ok atm, getting a bit pissed tho with the pineapple, good strain but lacks a real kick for my liking only running it as it yeilds well and is a quick finisher. its good enough for all the numptys around my way tho. Got some gage green gear just starting so hoping for a better smoke and a keeper.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope ya find it bro how come u dont run with a clone only like the rest??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I hope ya find it bro how come u dont run with a clone only like the rest??


Ive been asking myself that very question mate lol, one day i will when the fairy gets round to it. I do like the old beans tho, you just never know what your gonna find but on the other hand you can end up with some right shite. Never run any clone onlys in all my time growing, I wouldnt mind running the exo at some point, smoked it years ago and you just dont see it my way. That and the livers i think are the two i wouldnt mind getting hold of at some point.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work as usual Jimmy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2012)

wen u getting back bill?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 24, 2012)

Sun night m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 24, 2012)

Sun night m8...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice work as usual Jimmy


Ta very much bill.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sun night m8...


NICE 1 MAN ur babies el be done for then!
jimmy mate if i decide to do sum cuts of this round im got il see if i can do it without killing em and send u one... just let me try sort these last 2 wat are JUST rooting and get em under me big ight,,if ther sexy in 10 days il do a couple of cuts


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NICE 1 MAN ur babies el be done for then!
> jimmy mate if i decide to do sum cuts of this round im got il see if i can do it without killing em and send u one... just let me try sort these last 2 wat are JUST rooting and get em under me big ight,,if ther sexy in 10 days il do a couple of cuts


Hahaha, you and killing shit atleast you have a never say die attitude man and keep on plugging away....i like it. Yeah thats cool mate, i appreciate it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hahaha, you and killing shit atleast you have a never say die attitude man and keep on plugging away....i like it. Yeah thats cool mate, i appreciate it.


hahaha NA 2 OF WHAT I RECVED I KNEW WER LITERALLY ON ROOT POPPING POINT AND ARE A LIL DROOPY,, 1 IS REAL BAD 1 ISENT,
ther un my veg mox now left the fan turned off so it keeps warm and got blue spec cfl over them on 18-6,., i mean thers not a lot i can do but wait,, all bar one they perked up after a hr or 2 under the light so like i said ima keep tabs on em,,if he dies,,he dies LMAO haha actually i kinda like having one early coz it helps me learm better


and cunty bollok il have u know im the bean slayer NOT the clones slayer


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2012)

lol thought you killed both hahaha. 

On another note if anyone is after grow gear i have shit loads im getting rid of, digi ballasts, cool tubes, fans,36 site cloner, pumps, air pumps, auto pots, nft, air stones, spinner/sprayers,DWC shit you name it ive got it. having a clear out as i have far too much shit lying about doing nothing all top notch gear some of it never used. Just drop me a pm.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2012)

ahll be so happy at the end of the week when aw ma grow is sold and all my debts are paid off, it'll be fuckin nice tae be back on an even keel. and with me not punting anymore the debts wont be up in the bloody thousand maybe a few ton for a mad charlie session and that'll be it. the weight off ma shoulders will be real good, ive had too many years punting now and i really dont think ah could handle anymore. no more door knocking, constant phone calls,complaining suppliers whining about when there gettin paid, no more chasing gear, no more worry about dry ups, no more girning fuckin punters questioning quality or weight, goodbye to all the fuckin retards , christ i am seriously lookin forward to just a few small scale grows. maybe start enjoyin it again instead of relying on it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2012)

What's happenin bellends! Was away workin for a week so ain't been on, how things change in a week, a week ago ic3 was looking clones and now he's dishin them out lol!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got back to all my clones bein ready to pot up and two o of squidgy black stuff, happy days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's happenin bellends! Was away workin for a week so ain't been on, how things change in a week, a week ago ic3 was looking clones and now he's dishin them out lol!


yeh thinking of taking a few cuts to share with the lads not garunteed yet,, but l def take one for meslef and keep out the way with a small light on it as a keeper il have to suss that as i go

the way i see it is ive got a prop box and il order clonex hormone stuff,, what can really go worng lmao  if i can help a man out i will always,, u know that 

wer u bin neyware good?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2012)

Nowhere good m8, south of Ireland workin 15 hour shifts ffs. U got sorted with cuts then? What u got anyway m8? Tomoro I'll have all the clones potted so I'm good to take more if u was lookin any but sounds like ur aall good


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2012)

I was using a 20 site cloner and took ages compared to the few I done in jiffy pellets so the fuckin cloner is ggoin out the window and I'm stickin to a plastic prop box and jiffy pellets ffrom now on, keep it simple


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always found the idea of spending good money on cloning equipment silly. Stick in a glass of water ffs  I just don't understand the need to have clones root as fast as possible. Even if the new fangled system works ebtter, yuo'll be cutting off what, 2 days or so on your rooting time? Why spend money for those 2 extra days when you can just take the clones 2 days earlier. This "must be able to do it faster" mentality is nothing mroe than poor time management in my mind.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've always found the idea of spending good money on cloning equipment silly. Stick in a glass of water ffs  I just don't understand the need to have clones root as fast as possible. Even if the new fangled system works ebtter, yuo'll be cutting off what, 2 days or so on your rooting time? Why spend money for those 2 extra days when you can just take the clones 2 days earlier. This "must be able to do it faster" mentality is nothing mroe than poor time management in my mind.


My reason for wantin them faster was to get them into my new wwilma system, I've been waitin on this whole new setup for fukin months, and my clones in the jiffy pellets rooted at least a week before the ones in the cloner. I tried 2 in a glass of water cos I member u sayin about tt but they never rooted either so jiffys work for me so that's what I'm stickin to now


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 24, 2012)

alright lads ...


----------



## dura72 (Aug 24, 2012)

I built a home-made dwc cloner for about a tenner, holds four 3" net pots and i use those little clear plastic cups as propogator hoods. perfect little set up if ur cloning for dwc .


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My reason for wantin them faster was to get them into my new wwilma system, I've been waitin on this whole new setup for fukin months, and my clones in the jiffy pellets rooted at least a week before the ones in the cloner. I tried 2 in a glass of water cos I member u sayin about tt but they never rooted either so jiffys work for me so that's what I'm stickin to now


Glass of water does work, tried and proven method by countless folks granies and whatnot, but i don't use that either, i just use peat/coco jiffy pellets, they're like tuppence each if you buy 100 odd, or alternatively 1" rockwool cubes which again, pennies, but do require a constant eye unless you throw an airstone in the bottom of a bucket, then so long as your water level is correct, you never have to look at em again. I just use upside down pint glasses as domes. Keep it simple but above all keep it cheap


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 24, 2012)

dura72 said:


> I built a home-made dwc cloner for about a tenner, holds four 3" net pots and i use those little clear plastic cups as propogator hoods. perfect little set up if ur cloning for dwc .



Aren't you the handi fuker LOL

Dura how was your pub day the other day


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Aren't you the handi fuker LOL
> 
> Dura how was your pub day the other day


Id of said heavy know that cunt and it would of been more than a few days lmao


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 24, 2012)

Right people I need some clones exodus cheese. I'm in gloucestershire area but sell my shit up north. Can anyone help me out. I'd sort them out. Iv got barnys seeds cheese but told not as good so would love to try


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Right people I need some clones exodus cheese. I'm in gloucestershire area but sell my shit up north. Can anyone help me out. I'd sort them out. Iv got barnys seeds cheese but told not as good so would love to try


Few months too late for me to help i'm afraid. Given your area, you can grow damned near anything and sell it in Bristol. Always weed floating about but little of fantastic quality and i've found 2 dealers in 4 years who actually knew what they were selling as opposed to "kush mate, snappy kush mate". There's a killing to be made in Brizzle if you know what you're about.


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm only small mate. Soon as done my stuff sold same people everytime. Nice little earner but I won't be wearing dimonds next year lol. I grow alsorts always got 5 or 6 strains on go. Had few cheese but never really rated them for profit but reading on here that exodus cheese is the bomb


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> Right people I need some clones exodus cheese. I'm in gloucestershire area but sell my shit up north. Can anyone help me out. I'd sort them out. Iv got barnys seeds cheese but told not as good so would love to try


aint that easy mcd your new no1 will just dish em out to ya fuck i charge people who been on years 20-25 a piece lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I'm only small mate. Soon as done my stuff sold same people everytime. Nice little earner but I won't be wearing dimonds next year lol. I grow alsorts always got 5 or 6 strains on go. Had few cheese but never really rated them for profit but reading on here that exodus cheese is the bomb


I like that style. My thoughts have always been that if you have to sell, use it to supplement an income, not replace one. I like the idea of selling off a few ounces each month for nothing more than say paying for petrol or new tyres or buying some good meat from a local butchers. Not paying off my utility bills or car insurance etc. Just the small things in life where you wished you had that spare £50 in your wallet 

Exodus cheese is not a huge yielder, the profit angle comes into play when you are selling to people who buy something because it's worth buying, not just because some geezer has a pound of weed to shift, it's a cash crop not in it's yield but in the price that can be charged given the right buyers. You'll build a tollerance to it fairly quickly, but for those who havn't been smoking it as breakfast lunch dinner and a nightcap, it will knock their socks off. I took some to a lan party a while back along with a car full of steak. few people finished their steak, most left em to burn, crashed out, spent an afternoon listening to their reasoning on why the stuff was laced  best compliment you can get


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

U know i said i thought i only had 5 to flower yesterday well fuck yas there is nt enough room in my veg room lmfao so ive 8 that are blastin over the 1 1/2 ft mark and 4 gkxpsycho thatll be 12/12 from seed tomoz haha  
i reckon its gonna be full to the roof before i know wot to do with em lol sum that are stayin in veg

lemon any1 haha deffo over 8 oz from this again its as bad as dura the fucker is drinkin everyday lmao me mate fuckin hates it he said shes nothin but a greedy cunt lmao


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't do it to get rich. Just hobby make some money out of. So its not big yielder then? I get 250 all day up north or 1200 for bar


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 24, 2012)

Guys I sell to same guys. Lay them on 5oz for a g. Whatever weed it is. I did do that acapoco gold and it was shit. Still got 200 on oz


----------



## mcdiddy (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd happily pay 25 for rooted exo cheese


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U know i said i thought i only had 5 to flower yesterday well fuck yas there is nt enough room in my veg room lmfao so ive 8 that are blastin over the 1 1/2 ft mark and 4 gkxpsycho thatll be 12/12 from seed tomoz haha View attachment 2307452
> i reckon its gonna be full to the roof before i know wot to do with em lol sum that are stayin in veg
> View attachment 2307461
> lemon any1 haha deffo over 8 oz from this again its as bad as dura the fucker is drinkin everyday lmao me mate fuckin hates it he said shes nothin but a greedy cunt lmao
> View attachment 2307474View attachment 2307475View attachment 2307477


best pics i seen of yours in years lol no just fucking nice plants chedz.

@jimmy lovely pics of ya grow i see earlier.

getting itchy grow fingers again now, should be back up n running mon/tues


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

mcdiddy said:


> I don't do it to get rich. Just hobby make some money out of. So its not big yielder then? I get 250 all day up north or 1200 for bar


exo yield better than most dunno where ttt got that?

1 wk veg from rooted clone in coco........


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> exo yield better than most dunno where ttt got that?
> 
> 1 wk veg from rooted clone in coco........


Other than the strawberry haze and black rose, i think every strain i grew was a better yielder than the exo. The exo yielded fine, but nowhere near in comparisson to other strains i've done.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> best pics i seen of yours in years lol no just fucking nice plants chedz.
> 
> @jimmy lovely pics of ya grow i see earlier.
> 
> getting itchy grow fingers again now, should be back up n running mon/tues


Lmao bro and i aint looked after em for a wk lol well i did teach the fucker


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Other than the strawberry haze and black rose, i think every strain i grew was a better yielder than the exo. The exo yielded fine, but nowhere near in comparisson to other strains i've done.


pics ttt i wana see and you aint posted none in ages either lol

u gonna bother getting ur grow back on?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao bro and i aint looked after em for a wk lol well i did teach the fucker


no denying they looking very nice chedz, look forward to seeing em in flower.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no denying they looking very nice chedz, look forward to seeing em in flower.


And fuckin me seems like a lifetime since my last flowers haha tbh outta the lot of em the gkxlivers is the 1 i really wanna see flower ! Ive 1 that fuckin smells a corker it has alway leaned towards the livers but does av a little gk in the mix aswell like no purple veins on the stems !! Why u had to pack up till monday lad ??


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> pics ttt i wana see and you aint posted none in ages either lol
> 
> u gonna bother getting ur grow back on?


No pics i'm afraid, i never bother keeping em. Normally end up trawling through year old posts on this thread looking for random pics because people try and call me out. Might simply have been the other strains i grew but the exo was certanly one of my lower yielders despite it's viney crazy nature. A lot of the strains i tried like tga void (although it got budrot) an sweettooth from barneys, those were getting 1-2 ounce per cola, crazy fuckers, would definately do that sweet tooth again once i get my two tents set up. 1 for me, one for them, high yielding shitty smoke goes in the them tent.
No grow for me since like march or something. Currently living in a flat on the top floor of my parents new house, but i can't grow here due to costing my dad his career should i get caught, so i have the weekend left to recover and come monday i'm job seeking. Found that i can get a propper middle class 3 double bedroom house in this city for about £550 a month as opposed to my £400 a month for a single room. hopefully shouldn't be too long till i'm going again. Still tempted by this private chef lark though, that's like 40-50K a year for cooking a couple of meals a day and you pay no rent or utilities. Sounds like a possible plan to me


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And fuckin me seems like a lifetime since my last flowers haha tbh outta the lot of em the gkxlivers is the 1 i really wanna see flower ! Ive 1 that fuckin smells a corker it has alway leaned towards the livers but does av a little gk in the mix aswell like no purple veins on the stems !! Why u had to pack up till monday lad ??


had the council in for a gas check and loft n wall cavity insulation pain in the arse i would be well into flower if not.

im half tempted to pop some seeds for a few new percy smokes but just carnt be bothered grow what i no will sell n well n then sell me percy n buy whatever exotics i want from the road lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No pics i'm afraid, i never bother keeping em. Normally end up trawling through year old posts on this thread looking for random pics because people try and call me out. Might simply have been the other strains i grew but the exo was certanly one of my lower yielders despite it's viney crazy nature. A lot of the strains i tried like tga void (although it got budrot) an sweettooth from barneys, those were getting 1-2 ounce per cola, crazy fuckers, would definately do that sweet tooth again once i get my two tents set up. 1 for me, one for them, high yielding shitty smoke goes in the them tent.
> No grow for me since like march or something. Currently living in a flat on the top floor of my parents new house, but i can't grow here due to costing my dad his career should i get caught, so i have the weekend left to recover and come monday i'm job seeking. Found that i can get a propper middle class 3 double bedroom house in this city for about £550 a month as opposed to my £400 a month for a single room. hopefully shouldn't be too long till i'm going again. Still tempted by this private chef lark though, that's like 40-50K a year for cooking a couple of meals a day and you pay no rent or utilities. Sounds like a possible plan to me


i seen shitloads of your pics ttt i wasnt calling ya out and all pics i post are just from the manage attachments part when you click on advanced just old pics you posted i dont keep them either.

best pic i member of yours was always the cheese you grew tho.

get that house m8 550 a month and do away with ya no selling policy job done lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> had the council in for a gas check and loft n wall cavity insulation pain in the arse i would be well into flower if not.
> 
> im half tempted to pop some seeds for a few new percy smokes but just carnt be bothered grow what i no will sell n well n then sell me percy n buy whatever exotics i want from the road lol


Just wen ya think everythin is runnin smooth ay bro?? Ive the council comin tues to the rewire the house rip kitchen out an bathroom they make a right state of the houses from wot i see !! Good job im in a fuckin shed or they would be point blank refused after wots gone on lately lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i seen shitloads of your pics ttt i wasnt calling ya out and all pics i post are just from the manage attachments part when you click on advanced just old pics you posted i dont keep them either.
> 
> best pic i member of yours was always the cheese you grew tho.
> 
> get that house m8 550 a month and do away with ya no selling policy job done lol


I'll see what i have in there tomorrow. Most of the time i had just used imageshack so i could post them at their full resolution to annoy people with insignificant computer screens


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2012)

Mornin inbreads, today is pub day!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Pub day sounds good. Fucking lashing down man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 25, 2012)

Same ere mate, but can jizz to the pub its that close so aint to sad lmao!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Im off to the house of bols. Mad cocktail experience


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

today is up at 6am crying into a pillow im hurting that much!! GLORIOUS


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin inbreads, today is pub day!!


sounds good to me.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

Think i just roped into painting a room pink. I don't think so! Think i'll drive to bristol and do a few hours at me mates fish n chip shop and drop his laptop back off in the process. Sod painting!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> today is up at 6am crying into a pillow im hurting that much!! GLORIOUS


Still the foot m8? Is it still pretty bad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Still the foot m8? Is it still pretty bad


growing again mate,,trying to creep under me foot..fucking not nice  never fucking ending pal

well one of me clones dies but i was epcting that one too the other 5 are sweeet!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

Just read the news on that empire state building shooting. 

Havn't laughed that hard in a LONG time. I mean sure, condolences to the bloke that got killed by a grumpy former employee, but other than the deceased, every single one of the 9 gunshot victims were courtesy of the police, and not the gunman. Americans amuse the shit out of me, never known such a retarded race  But guns are good m'kay, the constitution sais i can own them! So common logic on the most basic of levels states that the constitution sais so so it must be right. LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just read the news on that empire state building shooting.
> 
> Havn't laughed that hard in a LONG time. I mean sure, condolences to the bloke that got killed by a grumpy former employee, but other than the deceased, every single one of the 9 gunshot victims were courtesy of the police, and not the gunman. Americans amuse the shit out of me, never known such a retarded race  But guns are good m'kay, the constitution sais i can own them! So common logic on the most basic of levels states that the constitution sais so so it must be right. LOL



guns don't kill people , coppers do !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just read the news on that empire state building shooting.
> 
> Havn't laughed that hard in a LONG time. I mean sure, condolences to the bloke that got killed by a grumpy former employee, but other than the deceased, every single one of the 9 gunshot victims were courtesy of the police, and not the gunman. Americans amuse the shit out of me, never known such a retarded race  But guns are good m'kay, the constitution sais i can own them! So common logic on the most basic of levels states that the constitution sais so so it must be right. LOL


is ther any wonder? lol i been watching american guns and sons of guns and the usa guna laws are a fucking joke! u in one state u can happlity buy a bazooka yet 500 metres into another state ur looking at life! u caneven carry concealed weapons wtf,, i dont think these people have eveolved enough to be trsuted with guns! fucking ridiclulouse


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

i did mr wests hash wash method yesterday ....... didnt really notice any diff apart from the weight went lighter lmao ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/25/justice/new-york-empire-state-shooting/#
lol have u heard the music in the background


http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/25/justice/new-york-empire-state-shooting/

^^ cunts blamin platpots for killing the people NOT the poilice haha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

Those police have a big mother fucking lawsuit on its way to them from the victims of the shootings


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

Americans tend to just amuse me full stop  It still entertains me that they thump their chests and shout how manly they are but are not even man enough to get into a scuffle but instead hide behind a gun 

I just love how americans keep rattling on about how you can't be truly free from an oppressive government unless the citizens are armed. I'm sorry what, you're armed and you're being oppressed more than you seemingly ever were  Americans, the world joke, just a pity the americans don't get the joke else we could all get along so happily and have a good laugh


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i did mr wests hash wash method yesterday ....... didnt really notice any diff apart from the weight went lighter lmao ...


I had a look at what he did mate and couldn't help but laugh, I mean come on boiling rocky and separating out all of the contaminates? Boiling alone lol 
Would probably take the hand of god to separate that stuff or atleast a professional lab with some seriously clever fuckers.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I had a look at what he did mate and couldn't help but laugh, I mean come on boiling rocky and separating out all of the contaminates? Boiling alone lol
> Would probably take the hand of god to separate that stuff or atleast a professional lab with some seriously clever fuckers.


i was quite the same man , i understand that some shit might dissolve in boiling water but i was thinking the method might involve iso oil or something abit more scientific ... i clearly got rid of something cus it lost weight but god knows what , all the happened was i had some squidgy shit that gave me a headache and now i have some solid shit that weighs less and gives me a headache lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i was quite the same man , i understand that some shit might dissolve in boiling water but i was thinking the method might involve iso oil or something abit more scientific ... i clearly got rid of something cus it lost weight but god knows what , all the happened was i had some squidgy shit that gave me a headache and now i have some solid shit that weighs less and gives me a headache lol


Lol fuck knows mate, there's probably dozens of chem components not to mention a base formula they probably build off, I dread to think of what goes into it. I couldn't smoke stuff like that as for purifying the stuff mate I imagine it would take alot more than iso! I've never heard of anyone successfully cleaning solid, my money would be on it being because of all the chem agents in it could be wrong though.
I'd try and find a youngster who doesn't know any different and hasn't had hash before and try and get a few quid back for it?
Fuck having chemical induced headaches mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Fuck having chemical induced headaches mate.


speaking of chemical induced headaches .... where is sambo lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> speaking of chemical induced headaches .... where is sambo lol


LMAO he's on baby sitting duty tonight mate, he'll prob be on soon enough you know what he's like he'll be needing to get his argument on soon lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Coz uz can grow a fucking WEED, u know all guys.lol I would say boiling water would seperate fat(ghee) which prob gives it, its soft nature. What ur prob left with is some sort of hash. Who knows what grade but fuck sake its 80 bangers. Ive sneezed more out ma nose.lol

Hope everyone is well


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fuck it mate u should hve jst told 120 like everyone else,or not bothered ur arse openin ur mouth. Some.folk jst dunno how to say thanks but not ma cuppa tea!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Coz uz can grow a fucking WEED, u know all guys.lol I would say boiling water would seperate fat(ghee) which prob gives it, its soft nature. What ur prob left with is some sort of hash. Who knows what grade but fuck sake its 80 bangers. Ive sneezed more out ma nose.lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well


LOL not trying to diss ya stuff bill just talking about it, everyone's had rocky at some time mate once hash is contaminated it's not what you would refer to as hash anymore it's called rocky.
You been smoking ya nutter? where did ghee come into it? are you talking about separating the hash back out of canna butter?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck it mate u should hve jst told 120 like everyone else,or not bothered ur arse openin ur mouth. Some.folk jst dunno how to say thanks but not ma cuppa tea!!!


Was that aimed at me? If so I haven't even smoked it was just commenting because I got a giggle out of the purifying "hash" bit, I don't know about everyone else but that made me giggle and as for £120 for rocky your having a laugh mate or talking about taking liberties because at £120's it's theft lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

I would imagine it will b mixed with ghee. Most squidgy or pollen is. Well thats what this coffeeshop owner told me who makes his own. I told people it wasnt creme de la creme. Fuck an oz of soapbar will set u back at least 60 sheets.lol

On a mission to finish this whisky. Got bout 5 good measure left. Its totally pishin down


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

TThink what scotty is tryimg to say dragonis that its going for 120s on the street and people are paying it. I put it on here at 80s for 2 reasons. 1. Future business, larger orders for everyone to make cash and 2. Cheap not too bad gear for the non greedy cunts.

No money in oz for 80 when theres all sorts of people to get a drink


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I would imagine it will b mixed with ghee. Most squidgy or pollen is. Well thats what this coffeeshop owner told me who makes his own. I told people it wasnt creme de la creme. Fuck an oz of soapbar will set u back at least 60 sheets.lol
> 
> On a mission to finish this whisky. Got bout 5 good measure left. Its totally pishin down


I don't think it's ghee it's mixed with mate, would make for a messy smoke lol
sorry mate but that's sort of what I was getting at it is soap bar 30%+ contaminates and that's just what was left through boiling and if it was hard it certainly wasn't something as harmless as butter, as for the money mate I never bought it so don't care but people moaning might be because they thought they were getting gold seal and got rocky, like I said mate I never even bought any was just highly amused by the photo's and cleaning process.
Was it sold to you as hash mate? I'll not mention it again mate if it's causing stress, must be hard over in the dam with all the drugs to hand sipping on all those whiskey's lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

scotia you can go fuck yaself mate , my oz was almost a gram under ... you come on here selling hash and telling everyone it was great quality clearly knowing it wasnt then no one sees you again until now and your acting a arsey twat! .... billys had pms off me and he knows im happy with what i payed , not happy with your weight or the fact you made out it was sumit you clearly knew it wasnt but whatever !


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> TThink what scotty is tryimg to say dragonis that its going for 120s on the street and people are paying it. I put it on here at 80s for 2 reasons. 1. Future business, larger orders for everyone to make cash and 2. Cheap not too bad gear for the non greedy cunts.
> 
> No money in oz for 80 when theres all sorts of people to get a drink


I get that mate but 80 an oz for rocky is pretty standard you couldn't charge that down here, for a few quid more they would expect proper gold seal depending on how much they were buying obviously, but you couldn't market it as hash down here, may get away with it with the youngsters but my mates wouldn't take it as hash, if it's different up your way then happy days mate but I couldn't make money on rocky for 80 a piece maybe for 40-50 and then punt it on for 60 if they were to take enough but we don't or atleast I don't have buyers for it anymore, even the fake pollen seems to have dissappeared down this way.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Its proper seal nice green tinge thrpugh the cellophane.


and theres the proof man .. its not proper seal , its just a low grade of hash ... but then again when your nicking best part of a gram off everyones oz's and making money off billy aswell then i guess you would push for sales bro .... not arguing or dissrespecting but you where wrong man


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

The guy that makes his hash must b wrong then m8. Not causing me stress. It was sold to me as decent shit at decent price. If people can get same shit for cheaper, gimmie a shout


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> TThink what scotty is tryimg to say dragonis that its going for 120s on the street and people are paying it. I put it on here at 80s for 2 reasons. 1. Future business, larger orders for everyone to make cash and 2. Cheap not too bad gear for the non greedy cunts.
> 
> No money in oz for 80 when theres all sorts of people to get a drink


That;s exactly why i said i got what i paid for and i was happy with what i got for what was paid. It is pretty shit, i will not deny that, mellows me out but nothing more no matter how much i smoke, identical to a bunch of "thai stick" that was going around the country a few months back, but as i said, at £80 for an ounce i cannot complain about what it is. I'd have been lucky to find a half ounce of weed at £80, and this time, i couldn't find it at all, so again, i got my monies worth but i would in no way say it's a good product. Again, still happy with what i got. Not trying to bash, just offering a few thoughts on what to expect should anyone else be after it. Don't buy it thinking it's gonna mash you up.


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The guy that makes his hash must b wrong then m8. Not causing me stress. It was sold to me as decent shit at decent price. If people can get same shit for cheaper, gimmie a shout


I'm not saying the guy in coffee shop doesn't make things the way he says he does mate I mean the commercial producers making rocky aren't going to be making the stuff they punt the same way ya nutter, I didn't know what you was on about when you mentioned butter originally I thought you meant the stuff you were selling had butter in it lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The guy that makes his hash must b wrong then m8. Not causing me stress. It was sold to me as decent shit at decent price. If people can get same shit for cheaper, gimmie a shout


Oh yeah I'll ask about and see if any of the lads know anyone punting it and give you a shout depending on what they say,like I said though mate the market for it seems to have died down here.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Exactly it is what it is. I think its decent compared to shit flying about. If u want decent weed boys Ill give u it. Livers/ lemon/ psyco/ exo. 10 squid a g.lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Exactly it is what it is. I think its decent compared to shit flying about. If u want decent weed boys Ill give u it. Livers/ lemon/ psyco/ exo. 10 squid a g.lol


how much for a cutting of exo?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Im going to get some so called afgan here, just to show u. Its going for 8-12 euro a g here. Its not far off. Proper black from back in the day is a thing of the past I think. Just not enough money in it. Why would u smuggle 100k of black when u could smuggle 100k of brown.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how much for a cutting of exo?


Free exo cutting with every 4th order of hash.lolololol

Im sure the fairy is cheap, but i think the silk road are selling them at 30 delivered


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

im staying out i said my piece the other day and its just too easy..... no fun when its this easy.

ne1 watch that hardcore pawn? fuck it makes me laugh they proper lose there rag when they dont get the price they want lol i can never find full seasons to download tho just single episodes? wheres ic3 when ya need him im pretty shore he put a link up for it ages ago.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Free exo cutting with every 4th order of hash.lolololol
> 
> Im sure the fairy is cheap, but i think the silk road are selling them at 30 delivered


no clone-only clones on there bill, there is a new vendor bout to start up offering critical mass, a few seed cheese's and another i carnt remember.

buying off the road is about to get abit more difficult for uk'ers intersango have lost metro bank, well there account is being shut by the end of this month, very few if any other ways to get small amounts of coins.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2012)

Its very far off the black we used to get years ago. The fake seal is dirty high at best, no giggles or euphoria. Its slightly better than shit shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

Not to download but can be streamed, not as convenient as if you have a subscription to one of the hosting sites, but just click on em and se what works best. I use putlocker, sockshare, movpod, gorillavid, in that order, but most will do the job, might just have to buffer for a few minutes depending which you use.

http://www.1channel.ch/tv-21412-Pawn-Stars

If you use torrents, just access this page via TOR or use a proxy workaround for thepiratebay (or just use an alternative torrent site)

Season 4 - https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6385076/Pawn_Stars_-_Season_4_[HDTVRip]_-_cOOt

Or if you've time, ALL OF IT

https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7456723/Pawn_Stars_Season_1-5_Complete

If tor will not open up your torrent app when you click the magnet link, then just right click on the magnet link, click copy address, and then paste this into a regular browser (making sure that it doesn't just do a google search of your link) and this should open it up for you.

These days unless i have a subscription to rapidshare etc, then i either download a torrent way way in advance, or i just stream. Generally any tv show you want to stream just type it's name into google followed by "tvlinks" although i tend to get near all my streaming content from 1channel.ch best site i've used yet  has every film under the sun it seems 

I like it that seemingly everysingle one goes in saying i cannot and will not accept less than $5K for this item and they walk away with $500


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks ttt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fuk tor for tpb use this---hardcore pawn is way better than pawnstars
https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/

so wats the subject been bored of me fuknut all bastard day!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

I never followed it, just the odd episodes. I love the owners son, i forget his name, stupid as name, that's all i recall. Dynamic tag team duo, like pinky and the brain  remember the pair of em going onto top gear.

Cheers for that link dude, i just tend to use it via tor as i always have tor up doing something or other. Next you'll be having a go at me for using utorrent lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I never followed it, just the odd episodes. I love the owners son, i forget his name, stupid as name, that's all i recall. Dynamic tag team duo, like pinky and the brain  remember the pair of em going onto top gear.


big hos and his pal chum-lee


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Free exo cutting with every 4th order of hash.lolololol
> 
> Im sure the fairy is cheap, but i think the silk road are selling them at 30 delivered


im sure you can beat £30 delivered tho mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/search/hardcore pawn/0/7/0


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

but how come when i try download it, i get spammed up and asked to download somefing else? it dusnt just go straight into utorrent like it use to on tpb?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

it does go straght to utorrent mate , click the pic of the red magnet


----------



## KrAzEo (Aug 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Americans tend to just amuse me full stop  It still entertains me that they thump their chests and shout how manly they are but are not even man enough to get into a scuffle but instead hide behind a gun
> 
> I just love how americans keep rattling on about how you can't be truly free from an oppressive government unless the citizens are armed. I'm sorry what, you're armed and you're being oppressed more than you seemingly ever were  Americans, the world joke, just a pity the americans don't get the joke else we could all get along so happily and have a good laugh


At least you don't have to live here . No, just jokin. Americans have fewer rights than most developed nations. The govt has increasingly more and more control. Equality is a joke- white or minority, dont matter. I could really understand how people say things like this. Thing is though, the world sees us through Hollywood and media which doesn't give you an accurate pic of the _average _American. Many MANY people think the military budget is ridiculous. More percentage of citizens are in jail than any other nation. There are no good candidates running for president because you have to be rich as shit to run. Things are either gonna change very soon or I smell a r3volution. 

Nobody I know would back down from a scuffle (maybe a couple lol as is everywhere). Or shoot you without being in immediate life threatening danger. _Most_ people I know would love to live peacefully with the world. What is happening, I believe, is what happens when you have a very well run capitalism economy...but then start taking the morals out of it slowly. And here we are now. Many Americans (but not most...yet) running around not giving a fuck about anything including their own future. Great for business. Great for an oppressive govt. Bad for the future. You must know though that the average American isn't like you think from hearsay and media. Its just that we have no global voice. I know tons of local people that would make better decisions than the past four presidents FOR SURE.

When it comes down to real daily life, we are not much different at all. Our overhead govts have different personalities is all. I'm sure you think lowly of many of your citizens as well, as do I of mine. But not _most_ correct? America just has too big a military and too big an ego from dominating the media for so long. I would probably think the same thing of another country if they were the same size as the US. The US was a great plan..but the downsizing of morals and perhaps church doesn't really fit the original formula.

Peace bro


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> it does go straght to utorrent mate , click the pic of the red magnet


it was something to do with chrome i think showed up a big launch applictaion message all squiggles but i clicked it neway and it was utorrent lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk tor for tpb use this---hardcore pawn is way better than pawnstars
> https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/
> 
> so wats the subject been bored of me fuknut all bastard day!


dont ya like pawnstars then ic3 i do agree hardcore pawn is better but i do like pawnstars too, the oldman cracks me up.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha, ust a short reply as am watching top gear USA  but i agree, two thoughts that come to mind though are that the UK is no different than the USA, every single aprty running for running the country is a complete joke. I mean right now we are controlled by a coalition between the conservatives, and the liberals, it's absolutely hilarious, Clegg pretty much destroyed every bit of positive vibe they ever had from the public, it'll be interesting to see how they fare next elections. My other thought is that yes, whil i am generalising, it sure as heck seems that while ever country has it's stupid people, america seems to be inundated by them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> but how come when i try download it, i get spammed up and asked to download somefing else? it dusnt just go straight into utorrent like it use to on tpb?


less he aint to bright is he!!lol



newuserlol said:


> dont ya like pawnstars then ic3 i do agree hardcore pawn is better but i do like pawnstars too, the oldman cracks me up.


yeh the pawn stars is more for collector shit! so if your into your history then yeh its great! hardore is about the drama so much better

im currantly into

flip men
storage wars
storage hunters
i think bering sea gold is starting agin soon as well as ax men
sons of guns
amqerizcan guns


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> less he aint to bright is he!!lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


storage hunters is shite didnt like that sea gold either, i do love storage wars tho.

yeah i like me history and collector stuff, i quite enjoy that auction kings apart from that annoying fuck cindy.

you been watching breaking bad? is a fucking good season this 1.

walking dead,games of thrones and boardwalk empire all starting up again in the next few months am looking forward to them, currently its just weeds,breaking bad and true blood to watch on a monday night.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

KrAzEo said:


> At least you don't have to live here . No, just jokin. Americans have fewer rights than most developed nations. The govt has increasingly more and more control. Equality is a joke- white or minority, dont matter. I could really understand how people say things like this. Thing is though, the world sees us through Hollywood and media which doesn't give you an accurate pic of the _average _American. Many MANY people think the military budget is ridiculous. More percentage of citizens are in jail than any other nation. There are no good candidates running for president because you have to be rich as shit to run. Things are either gonna change very soon or I smell a r3volution.
> 
> Nobody I know would back down from a scuffle (maybe a couple lol as is everywhere). Or shoot you without being in immediate life threatening danger. _Most_ people I know would love to live peacefully with the world. What is happening, I believe, is what happens when you have a very well run capitalism economy...but then start taking the morals out of it slowly. And here we are now. Many Americans (but not most...yet) running around not giving a fuck about anything including their own future. Great for business. Great for an oppressive govt. Bad for the future. You must know though that the average American isn't like you think from hearsay and media. Its just that we have no global voice. I know tons of local people that would make better decisions than the past four presidents FOR SURE.
> 
> ...


Good way of putting it man !!
Hey guys n gals KrAzEo is a cool geezer (for a yank) lol , hes just doing his 1st grow and having a few probs , any of us super talented uk growers wanna help him out ? Ive posted a few bits for him to try but others opinions never hurt ... check out his journal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> storage hunters is shite didnt like that sea gold either, i do love storage wars tho.
> 
> yeah i like me history and collector stuff, i quite enjoy that auction kings apart from that annoying fuck cindy.
> 
> ...



im waiting for breaking bad to finish before i watch it,, as its the last season,,or split into 2 last season,, eitherway id rather wait and watch it outright, cant be doing that weekly thing,pisses me rite off"!!!

for tv series goto eztv ~(google) all they do it tv series,, and public 
just loaded me msn up after months,, lol wers all me chums gone  hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im waiting for breaking bad to finish before i watch it,, as its the last season,,or split into 2 last season,, eitherway id rather wait and watch it outright, cant be doing that weekly thing,pisses me rite off"!!!
> 
> for tv series goto eztv ~(google) all they do it tv series,, and public
> just loaded me msn up after months,, lol wers all me chums gone  hahaha


My msn is like that ... i have 1 or 2 ppl online MAX throughtout the day lmao .... i guess im just a friendless loser !! lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 25, 2012)

American guns nothing short of brilliance !! Awesome


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fuck up Robbie u jump ship cos of all 'the idiots on the uk thread' then suddenly appear as if we should hve missed u. A wiz makin a point its fuckin 70% approx pure soft black hash. Pm billy wot u think all u paid 80 bang on a think u'l find it was 80 + postage and dnt hear anyone else complainin pubicly infact av yet to hear anyone else complainin.

As for dissapearin,eh have a not been postin in ma own thread????

Focker ooooout!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 25, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> American guns nothing short of brilliance !! Awesome


i had to stop watching that cos the machinist are shit as fuck lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck up Robbie u jump ship cos of all 'the idiots on the uk thread' then suddenly appear as if we should hve missed u. A wiz makin a point its fuckin 70% approx pure soft black hash. Pm billy wot u think all u paid 80 bang on a think u'l find it was 80 + postage and dnt hear anyone else complainin pubicly infact av yet to hear anyone else complainin.
> 
> As for dissapearin,eh have a not been postin in ma own thread????
> 
> Focker ooooout!!


you aint heard anyone else complain ??? fuck me you not been reading the thread ... no one is complaining about the price there complaining about the product AFTER YOU made out it was something its not NOT Billy ... i see you dont say anything about the fact my OZ was under ... i paid 82.50 actually so go fuck yaself ... also i did say i was leaving because of all the idiots on RIU not just the UK thread .. and at the time there was alot of shit in the thread and on the forum as a whole so your point is kinda invalid , also when have i come back on here making out ppl have missed me LMAO ive hardly even posted much on here ya idiot .... , 90% of what you just said was bollocks , nah infact all of it was ....... 

as for 70% hash .... LMAO !! 

is that because Mr west said his method removed 30% WEIGHT ??? well WEIGHT doesnt mean contaminates and he was only using a 3g piece .... fuck me , i know you know your smoke and you aint a thick cunt bro so how you can say its 70% hash is beyond me .. 

i also seem to remember you saying you where leaving the UK thread around that time , then you came back ... pot kettle black bro 

i cant stop laughing at your shit attempt to justify yaself and attack me .. FAIL BRO


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2012)

glad to see not much has changed..

evening bitches


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> glad to see not much has changed..
> 
> evening bitches


evening mantz fuck alls changed m8 but beats posting in the politics forum.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> glad to see not much has changed..
> 
> evening bitches


evening mantz


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 25, 2012)

Hand bags have been drawn again I see evening ladies


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Hand bags have been drawn again I see evening ladies


get ya handbag ready im in your neck of the woods 2mora fucking 6quid odd to cross the bridge!!!! we made you and can end u should be fucking free!!!

sorry i gotta laugh at me own post before its even posted lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2012)

evenin' robbie



RobbieP said:


> evening mantz


sambs ya whore.. 



newuserlol said:


> evening mantz fuck alls changed m8 but beats posting in the politics forum.


just thought i'd share this.. because..


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2012)

got a man bag thank you very much.. and its got a brick in it...



3eyes said:


> Hand bags have been drawn again I see evening ladies


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> evenin' robbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wish she would get out the way ... im tryin to watch the TV ... LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Hand bags have been drawn again I see evening ladies


no handbags mate just telling it how it is ...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2012)

good to see ya back in the thread mantz gonna reply to that pm 2mora feeling fucked geezer.

night all.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

laterz sambo


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> get ya handbag ready im in your neck of the woods 2mora fucking 6quid odd to cross the bridge!!!! we made you and can end u should be fucking free!!!
> 
> sorry i gotta laugh at me own post before its even posted lol


Make sure you wipe your feet before you enter and you must also pray toward the melenium stadium upon entry!


----------



## TicKle (Aug 25, 2012)

new to this thread guys, been using RIU a while, somehow seem hooked on this thread, anyway, west yorkshire born n bread  aint gunna sit and read it from the start, but will try and keep up as we go along, so.....HI


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 25, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> no handbags mate just telling it how it is ...


Best way son


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

TicKle said:


> new to this thread guys, been using RIU a while, somehow seem hooked on this thread, anyway, west yorkshire born n bread  aint gunna sit and read it from the start, but will try and keep up as we go along, so.....HI


Welcome Tickle  Just remember to bring a thick skin or preferably a well tailored suit of armour, insults can fly thick and fast here, although generally in a friendly manner, althouhg once some of us have some booze down the gullet we can become quite emotional in our debates 

Where abouts in Yorkshire are you from without getting too specific, not that i care, bloody northerners, scotland can have the lot of you while they gain their independence  Don't think scotland would care, think england would be happy, and the northerners wouldn't know any different that clever bunch of special people that thy are  i like to watch geordie shore because it makes me feel goo about who i am  don't mind me, as per previous post, i will exmapnd and say that those who are on the booze, that is to say me in this instance, just become mouthy fuckers  but hey, who wouldn't be a mouthy fucker when it comes to slagging off northerners


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 25, 2012)

billys hash still the hot topic lol


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 25, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> billys hash still the hot topic lol


That and Sambo is making a pillgramage to the land of sheep and rain lol


----------



## TicKle (Aug 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Welcome Tickle  Just remember to bring a thick skin or preferably a well tailored suit of armour, insults can fly thick and fast here, although generally in a friendly manner, althouhg once some of us have some booze down the gullet we can become quite emotional in our debates
> 
> Where abouts in Yorkshire are you from without getting too specific, not that i care, bloody northerners, scotland can have the lot of you while they gain their independence  Don't think scotland would care, think england would be happy, and the northerners wouldn't know any different that clever bunch of special people that thy are  i like to watch geordie shore because it makes me feel goo about who i am  don't mind me, as per previous post, i will exmapnd and say that those who are on the booze, that is to say me in this instance, just become mouthy fuckers  but hey, who wouldn't be a mouthy fucker when it comes to slagging off northerners


leeds area mate, as for thick skin, i can give as good as i get


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 26, 2012)

I give a friend a seedling & he gave me some cuttings bk l8r on. the fukkers gimme SPIDERMITES. can any of you guys suggest a product that 100% works.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 26, 2012)

ebay plant vitality mate .


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2012)

The joys of other peoples shit.......u should av checked the fuckers. Thats u going to have dramas all the time with your grow area unless u strip and bleach everything to fuck. Some m8 eh


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2012)

Ladybugs will eat all them fuckers and their eggs


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 26, 2012)

cheers guys. did check em m8, not with a magnifying glass although i have got one & i should have. just rung em to thank the fukker. i been growing for 3 year without any pests. wont be takin noffin of anybody from now on.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 26, 2012)

Spray with plain water. Insects hate wet conditions, this goes for thrips mites or whatever other creepy crawlies are on your plants. This works great especially as your plants are small atm so should be a piece of piss to deal with. Spray'em, til there good and wet underneath the leaf give them a shake let dry then back under the lights, do this again in a day or so and job done. No need for any chem sprays unless your battling and infestation and if this is the case your probably fighting a loosing battle anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

TicKle said:


> leeds area mate, as for thick skin, i can give as good as i get


NO NO NO U CANT BE FROM THER ONLY IM ALLOWED FROM THER!!! HAHA  ther can only be ONE! 1 tosser that is 

morning bitches! so wats wat ? that new hooligan movie thing is out fyi thats todays vewing


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 26, 2012)

Billy wtf mate. hows tricks


----------



## thefirstissoon (Aug 26, 2012)

hows it going guys! not been on here for a while but its taught me all i know! , so i thought id help other people out, gna start a thread 12 600watts, 50 blue cheese, and show you guys how i get down now! as you can see by my name my first was a while ago , a question for you guys, what prices do yous get? for a bar, and a box? peace!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone interested in some weight for weight deals? i got 3/5 wks til harvest and fed up of buying street weed.

Peace


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 26, 2012)

My seal was down by .7 never cried or it, could be mine or there scales.
The day i got my seal id just got back from work, as i walked up the path to the house aye lasses cuz passed me half a spliff, smoked that unrapped the parcel an went round to the neighbors with the seal, he passed me half a spliff aswell, so after i sold him a Q i went home quickly rolled a hash spliff smoked it an went an chilled out, at the time yeh i thought it was the seal, smashin me but thinkin about it, was the 2 weed spliffs, so when i said it was a nice old school stone lol was obviously the weed an i was just starvin cos been at work allday lmao..... wernt till 2 days later, i did some bongs with fuck all effect, ended up doin a couple of g an dint touch me lol 
Its just squidgy the same stuff i can get in sheff for around the same price all time(no cunt buys it cos the weeds better/stronger), so not been robbed really an i sold about 21g of it so got it for fuck all, just sayin should have been sold as squidgy, not gold seal fuckin false advertisin an all that lmao
The rocky i can get for 30 a oz is stronger an tastes better.
And no cunts come back for 2nds so must be shite lol
So only thing thats pissed me off is the "gold seal", when all it is, is street squidgy i can get anytime lol, decent price, especially delivered i paid 80 bang on. maybe should have been cheaper to me, cos of them clone only cuts i sent that way but hey what can ya do lmao

Anyhow went out last night feel ruff as fook just had a large B.E.S.T an a pint of juice should be right in no time lol just tryin to decide if a spliff is a good idea lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

i thought it was orite at first too BUT after smoking it for the weekend and scratching my head err i bought a fivers worth of weed of sum1 and had a spliff and it SMASHED ME (the weed)
at tyhe end of the day it was cheap and u get what u pay for as for being down dunno,,,i could go so many directions with the didgy scotish men jokes lmao but i wont,,,its a lesson learned in my eyes like i said it was 80 qwid a oz for a reason,,justy glad i dint buy a oz 

and fuk me robbie u paid less for delivery on a oz than i di on a q haha  


im the samer thing pukka sat here looking at sum weed thinking should i or shouldnt i??? coz i know il be fucked up for the day haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha ice just do it mate, i am fuck it lol......you got the psycho cut now mate?.....i reckon it will be good for pain relief, took pain from my back few months ago, might help with ya foot mate, cut ya down on the tabs.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 26, 2012)

thefirstissoon said:


> hows it going guys! not been on here for a while but its taught me all i know! , so i thought id help other people out, gna start a thread 12 600watts, 50 blue cheese, and show you guys how i get down now! as you can see by my name my first was a while ago , a question for you guys, what prices do yous get? for a bar, and a box? peace!


Howdo mate, 12 600w?? fuck me thats some light lol..........what BC you got mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha ice just do it mate, i am fuck it lol......you got the psycho cut now mate?.....i reckon it will be good for pain relief, took pain from my back few months ago, might help with ya foot mate, cut ya down on the tabs.


na i got th 6 exo but 1 dies,, i knew it would it was touch and go anyways as soon as i opened um,,,i gotta wait til bills bak forthe physco cut i guess,,, bak today tho so fingers x will be this week sumtime.

ther going into small pots today rather than just in jiffys,,, they been in by box 2 days and already fresh green new growth! damn i got this down to a art,,, fyuking good job it wernt beans coz we allknow my record on the badboys haha... yeh mate just having sum coco pops then il skin up soon as my man goes to get sum bakki dont like joints with fags orrible!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate just having sum coco pops then il skin up soon as my man goes to get sum bakki dont like joints with fags orrible!


im the opposite, i can smoke a j with baccy but prefer using fags, think u can taste the weed better.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> im the opposite, i can smoke a j with baccy but prefer using fags, think u can taste the weed better.


lol like the estate kids round here willknock u up at 3am for a cig for a joint but i say no but u can have bakki and they will turn it down and walk away like wtf haha divys


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol like the estate kids round here willknock u up at 3am for a cig for a joint but i say no but u can have bakki and they will turn it down and walk away like wtf haha divys


lol i wouldnt turn it down if i was wanting or needing a joint lol im 29 and have smoked that way for 16yrs, i just prefer my fag joints lol each to his own n all that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

yhe like umm fuk forgot wat i was gunna say OH OH

ive only just started using kingsize silver skins,,wasent until recvently i was still joining 3 small ones well 2 just one for gum

OLD SCHOOL SOLJOR MATE¬!!!:slaps my chest on right hand side:


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 26, 2012)

I use fags for joints but if the weed is sticky or slightly damp then bakkis best for the slower burn, better for the fake seal also lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 26, 2012)

Been usin the silvers for years now mate, tried them raws recently there spot on, i liked um but the mrs dint.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yhe like umm fuk forgot wat i was gunna say OH OH
> 
> ive only just started using kingsize silver skins,,wasent until recvently i was still joining 3 small ones well 2 just one for gum
> 
> OLD SCHOOL SOLJOR MATE¬!!!:slaps my chest on right hand side:


been using silver kingy's for years bruv, if you can find them anywhere try the new Black kingy's, lighter than silvers tho not by much but have tribal patterns in them, think they are mainly for the cool kids to show off but i tried them and liked them


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2012)

afternoon fuckwits....wheres bill? there was an armed robbery in his home town and i have deep suspisions .


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Been usin the silvers for years now mate, tried them raws recently there spot on, i liked um but the mrs dint.


ocb's as well, like rips but as thin as silvers, for that occaision where a double kingy just wont cut it!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> ocb's as well, like rips but as thin as silvers, for that occaision where a double kingy just wont cut it!!!!


garage near me does pre rolled blunts with a wooden roach and a pokey stik to push your mix down with they are sik! been meaning to shot a few in post for sum poeples but i forget


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 26, 2012)

have you tried those clear skins? they where ok but a bit weird to roll with at first.

i got to give up smoking for a few weeks, im trying to lose weight but im smoking so much im getting the munchies. i weighed friday and i'd put on weight lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 26, 2012)

Silver's all the way if they good enough for the dam then they good enough for me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have you tried those clear skins? they where ok but a bit weird to roll with at first.
> 
> i got to give up smoking for a few weeks, im trying to lose weight but im smoking so much im getting the munchies. i weighed friday and i'd put on weight lol


lol qwiting smoking wont help you,,ul end up eating more mate


just been up and repotted my babies,,, fuking hell man ther smelling already!! that is fucking nutz good genetics ther! haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol qwiting smoking wont help you,,ul end up eating more mate
> 
> 
> just been up and repotted my babies,,, fuking hell man ther smelling already!! that is fucking nutz good genetics ther! haha


just the green for a few weeks mate. i just want to get down to 12 stone something and then start back up.

what smelling? is that the psycho you got?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> just the green for a few weeks mate. i just want to get down to 12 stone something and then start back up.
> 
> what smelling? is that the psycho you got?


EXO mate or possibly phsyco lol MY man hasent got to grips with a marker pen! but ther both as good as each other anyways aparantly

anyways got them in the post 2 days ago and already have fresh nice growth popping out,, ther baout 2 inches tall and STINK!


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 26, 2012)

HA emptied the tent bleached it clean & all my gear. took 6 clean cuts washed em, bit of root powder potted em in freshly opened soil & put em in a bleached clean propegator 2ft off the floor. set myself bk abt 4wks but hey ho thats what you get takin freebies off fukin amatures. 3yrs nvr had bug probs bit of burn or a deficiency but them little fuckers make me itch. orderd some of the nite nite spidermite incase of a re emergance which should now be easier to control than sum1 elses infested pots. SHEESH sit down skin up now.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

I find that when i quit smoking i eat shit loads more. I just sem to goto the fridge everytime i get a craving as it's something to atke my mind of the desire to roll up. Dunno how much i weigh, ten and a half last i checked a few years ago, can eat whatever i like and not put on a pound. Hollow legs


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 26, 2012)

EXO is the one lads its a real hummer i mean a hummer. only had 4 & 1 haze it stank to upon high i tel u thee. but its a knock out stone i got 4oz of it here& 1oz of amnesia haze. set til crimbo tho now. which is lucky coz havin a mare with the latest grow.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 26, 2012)

the psycho cut i got was smelling in veg. my mates only gone and let it go into flower without me getting a tidy cutting off it and with the ones ive already taken im just going to leave it over there.

TTT you lucky bastard lol. my brothers and sister are like that but im the unlucky fucker. i went upto 15 stone and i was fucked, i couldnt do anything cos i was so tired. im down to 14 now and im feeling better already. its just the late night muchies im trying to avoid, i can smoke all day without getting them but come the night i need my chocolate fix


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2012)

im like ttt i can eat pizza n chips , kebabs , fry ups what ever and i dont put on fat weight , used to piss lads off in the gym when i ate shit most the time and still looked ripped hahah , downside to that is as soon as i have a break from the gym i start to lose size n shape fast .... metabolism of a whippet LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, it does piss people off, but at the same time i am forever being told i'm too thin, i have to eat more, or that i'm anorexic etc, fuck off lol, i don't eat my food so much as inhale it. By current medical guidelines i am badly underweight given my height, but there's bugger all i can do about it, and i'm the "fattest" of all my siblings. 

Just been out and bought some shiny new knives for me mam, but realise i need to save me a grand or so, found some knives i'd like to get for myself but just a 3" paring knife is £60 :/ Gonna do chicken breasts stuffed with sage and tallegio wrapped in pancetta cooked in a white wine and stock sauce for dinner


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 26, 2012)

thats got me really hungry now mate lol. im going make 1 of those vesta beef risotto's now, simmered in plain old tap water for 20 mins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

mine arent even in veg yet.. ther stil in prop box lol i thought i was trippin till i asked our kid do these smell and he agreed YUP! damn! guess ima have to buyhy sum yankess for this grow and throw my carbon filter in the oven for afew hrs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, it does piss people off, but at the same time i am forever being told i'm too thin, i have to eat more, or that i'm anorexic etc, fuck off lol, i don't eat my food so much as inhale it. By current medical guidelines i am badly underweight given my height, but there's bugger all i can do about it, and i'm the "fattest" of all my siblings.
> 
> Just been out and bought some shiny new knives for me mam, but realise i need to save me a grand or so, found some knives i'd like to get for myself but just a 3" paring knife is £60 :/ Gonna do chicken breasts stuffed with sage and tallegio wrapped in pancetta cooked in a white wine and stock sauce for dinner


i used to like my victorinox fibrox knifes! wen i was at catering school but that was 10+ yrs ago


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

I like victorinox, what i got for me mam to replace her sainsburys knives. Good knives, good quality and a great price  no point buying expensive knives unless you know how to use em and how to take care of em, something me mam knows nothing about  I've had my wooden handle vic filleting knife for 5 years now, still as good as when i was given it by work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I like victorinox, what i got for me mam to replace her sainsburys knives. Good knives, good quality and a great price  no point buying expensive knives unless you know how to use em and how to take care of em, something me mam knows nothing about  I've had my wooden handle vic filleting knife for 5 years now, still as good as when i was given it by work.


lol yeh the old wooden handle boners are great! i had full set of victori's i think they was menna be about 5-600 or sum shit,, but i got a grant for them suckers fuk that shit,, then left em ona a train lol  wqat a div


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2012)

for all those who dont have a grow at the minute but are itching to grow check this out ... lol 
http://www.highgrow.us/
looks kinda funky lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> for all those who dont have a grow at the minute but are itching to grow check this out ... lol
> http://www.highgrow.us/
> looks kinda funky lmao


so it says that if i kick into vacationmode rasta robbie wil take care of me shit

lol that u m8


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

anything wrong with smoking 5wk old bud? i know it wont be as potent or  flavour full but it will buzz me right?? im getting desperate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> anything wrong with smoking 5wk old bud? i know it wont be as potent or flavour full but it will buzz me right?? im getting desperate lol


lol i smoked sum 49 day EXO and it was grade mate!! pends what it is,, if its a 8 weeks tsrain then yeh but otherwise na mate ul regret it now stop thinking things up to make u pull early!! nature is a bitch!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

yo robbie just set a grow room up in that game,, its real time too i guess so gunna bbe slow going!! haha see if i kill any of these suckers


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 26, 2012)

I was going to get the leatherman but went for the same style but victorinox i cant see past them


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 26, 2012)

yo g wot happened ?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i smoked sum 49 day EXO and it was grade mate!! pends what it is,, if its a 8 weeks tsrain then yeh but otherwise na mate ul regret it now stop thinking things up to make u pull early!! nature is a bitch!!


it'll be 35 days old white widow, already looking quite plump and frosty.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> I was going to get the leatherman but went for the same style but victorinox i cant see past them


ya!! anyways bud wtf cummon wat happened man?


----------



## thefirstissoon (Aug 26, 2012)

im not to sure what company there from, bought a couple of clones of a guy and turned them into mothers, there good tho nice and stinkin, im in 3 weeks on tuesday, so will try and make time to get this thread running for all yas to see!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

Nom! That was one tasty dinner  And only ended up using 70ml of the stuff so ended up with a near full bottle of wine in me fridge  thankyou mum! Not that she knows. Now where are those pepperamis  Joint, wine, pepperami and twiglets, oh yes!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nom! That was one tasty dinner  And only ended up using 70ml of the stuff so ended up with a near full bottle of wine in me fridge  thankyou mum! Not that she knows. Now where are those pepperamis  Joint, wine, pepperami and twiglets, oh yes!


TT wine in the fridge and posh food how cliche u middle clas pff ya!

and yes on my estate twiglets most certainly are POSH! lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 26, 2012)

auction hunters quality programme


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> auction hunters quality programme


u just reading bak thru the thread my [email protected]@?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 26, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> it'll be 35 days old white widow, already looking quite plump and frosty.....


have a closer look at the trych's mate, i bet thier still clear. i chopped down 1 of my white widows about week 5 and it was shit. it tasted a bit like wet grass and i didnt get a buzz off any of it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have a closer look at the trych's mate, i bet thier still clear. i chopped down 1 of my white widows about week 5 and it was shit. it tasted a bit like wet grass and i didnt get a buzz off any of it


yeh it must be summet to do with week 7 i hear a lot about it maybe that boost in week 7 strats the thc production for the last quater of the grow,,, u know wat i mean rite??


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2012)

well had a great day out in glasgow, lasted a whole four hours before ah walked out the pub and left ma girl sitting, by the time she actually managed tae fone me ma train home was heading out central station. fuckin boot was trying tae cadge my fuckin charlie off me coz she'd hammered hers on the friday, so ah just said get tae fuck and came back to my local and had a sniff but i think i was wrestling with the owner at some point. better go and sort it out coz he's a fuckin monster and as hard as fuckin nails, ex marine with years of martial arts experience and about 6'2" and 16 stone. ah well ho hum thats me back on the wagon for a bit anyway.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 26, 2012)

basicaly they hit my house and the lock up lol at the same tile,2 plants in soli that haddend been watered in 4 weeks,been done with cultivation,was heald for 12 hours,full riot gear the tot,nice sat morning wake up


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh it must be summet to do with week 7 i hear a lot about it maybe that boost in week 7 strats the thc production for the last quater of the grow,,, u know wat i mean rite??


yeah i get you mate. ive taken samples at different weeks and found it was smokable at week 6 and gets better and better but anything before 6 weeks and its shit lol. i even weighed it to see how much extra it puts on from 5 weeks to 8. the plant i chopped at week 5 weighed 1oz smack on and the week 8 plants weighed a bit over 2.5oz. they where from seed tho but before i chopped it, it looked like the biggest of them all


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2012)

that sucks mate, the cops were basically ok with me, i wasnt in when they raided i was still in custody on the drunk driving and valium possesion at the time but they came into my cell and showed me the warrant. they took 8 plants and a full tent set up but missed 4oz i had in the freezer and a half gram of charlie sitting on my book case, they obviously didnt bother to check anything else in the house coz there were no signs of disturbance anywhere.


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> that sucks mate, the cops were basically ok with me, i wasnt in when they raided i was still in custody on the drunk driving and valium possesion at the time but they came into my cell and showed me the warrant. they took 8 plants and a full tent set up but missed 4oz i had in the freezer and a half gram of charlie sitting on my book case, they obviously didnt bother to check anything else in the house coz there were no signs of disturbance anywhere.


gutting mate, they had my shit a month ago.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 26, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> gutting mate, they had my shit a month ago.


its totally shit, ah mean ffs theres birds gettin raped, old people gettin mugged, kids gettin abused and these fuckin clowns are wasting time and money on fuckin full grown adults that are wanting to smoke a bit of weed, fuckin priorities twisted to fuck.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 26, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> gutting mate, they had my shit a month ago.


hows that welsh any ideas ??


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3 did you get any of the green crack seeds ?


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 26, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> hows that welsh any ideas ??


mate kicked off with a few bags on him the dull cunt, clause18 or whatever and straight through the door, no need for a warrant there.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-19388301

Lion spotted in essex, fucking LOVING it!  Although as is expected us humans who have put robots on mars and men on the moon, we can't even capture a lion without involving armed police...


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 26, 2012)

nah just some pussy going home if its essex. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-19388301
> 
> Lion spotted in essex, fucking LOVING it!  Although as is expected us humans who have put robots on mars and men on the moon, we can't even capture a lion without involving armed police...


how the fuck do ya capture a lion safely without armed police??? is prob just some fat house cat anyway lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 26, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> mate kicked off with a few bags on him the dull cunt, clause18 or whatever and straight through the door, no need for a warrant there.


Dumb fuckers !!


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 26, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Dumb fuckers !!


i still want to kick him in the cunt,seven fucking ozs the plants ,cooltubes twats.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how the fuck do ya capture a lion safely without armed police??? is prob just some fat house cat anyway lmao


If you can shoot it with a real gun you can shoot it with a tranquelizer gun, especially if you're rocking around in a helicopter wherethe lion can't do shit all  

Hell, if they can take down a t-rex on a ship with a tranq then they can take down a lion in a field with one


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so it says that if i kick into vacationmode rasta robbie wil take care of me shit
> 
> lol that u m8


aint me man lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 26, 2012)

Batties absolutly recked outta me skull.the sniff just does nt work any more ha well he goes the next en lmfao were is the squidey wen u need it lmfao???  and yo no jkes there either lnfao


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2012)

Dura I noticed in your sig about the grass isssss

who os this cunt cataract


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2012)

Just a wanker Hemlock that was threatening to rat on a few boys. Just a stupid kid


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2012)

Got 10 psyco cuts ready. 30 a pop delivered. PM if interested


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> IC3 did you get any of the green crack seeds ?


the state im in atm no and tbh mate im full up now,, didnet realisw how big these 10 litrwe airopts are.. i figured theyd be smaller than the 11 litre wilma pots BUT NOOO fuk im at capacity at 6 pots now wer i could easilyy get 10 in bfore! ffs


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the state im in atm no and tbh mate im full up now,, didnet realisw how big these 10 litrwe airopts are.. i figured theyd be smaller than the 11 litre wilma pots BUT NOOO fuk im at capacity at 6 pots now wer i could easilyy get 10 in bfore! ffs


I have eard a few people talk about how big these airpots are


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I have eard a few people talk about how big these airpots are


yeh ther fuking huge!! they come flat and u have to roll em up and screw a plastic think in to hold em togtehr.. qwite tricky till u done the first one then ur laffin! till u realise u done half backwards hahaha

ther about 1ft+ tall and nrly a ft wide fuking huge.... i had 12 in my garden before now and now i can fit 6 MAX

well i may be going in hospital,, see what the qwaks say tomorrow,,, i cant cope with this shit nor more guys im past it and just dont know wat the fuk to do! i was all good a week or 2 bak now im in fucking agony! no sleep past 4 nights hardley,,last nite well havent been to bed yet! if theyd just taken the foot at xmas last yr id be well on my way to healing,, now its taken a trun for the fucking worse! il get a pic wen the nurses get here no shit it looks like i got a rotten stake stuk to the side of my ankle! i gues i t wouldnt be as bad if wasent over a moving joint (ankle) ffsa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2012)

Cut the disk that fits in the arse end of the placca sheet n you'll get a couple more in. You'll have to water more often tho


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther fuking huge!! they come flat and u have to roll em up and screw a plastic think in to hold em togtehr.. qwite tricky till u done the first one then ur laffin! till u realise u done half backwards hahaha
> 
> ther about 1ft+ tall and nrly a ft wide fuking huge.... i had 12 in my garden before now and now i can fit 6 MAX
> 
> well i may be going in hospital,, see what the qwaks say tomorrow,,, i cant cope with this shit nor more guys im past it and just dont know wat the fuk to do! i was all good a week or 2 bak now im in fucking agony! no sleep past 4 nights hardley,,last nite well havent been to bed yet! if theyd just taken the foot at xmas last yr id be well on my way to healing,, now its taken a trun for the fucking worse! il get a pic wen the nurses get here no shit it looks like i got a rotten stake stuk to the side of my ankle! i gues i t wouldnt be as bad if wasent over a moving joint (ankle) ffsa


Thats it mate get in there and sort it out been following your foot issue a while now and the shit dont look good lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Aug 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Got 10 psyco cuts ready. 30 a pop delivered. PM if interested


and i thought things got cheaper the further away from london u go?
u scrouge mcduck planning on early retirement or something ?? haha
anyways how r we all??
rob p how did them sturburst haze turn out in end? any good? how was yeild?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cut the disk that fits in the arse end of the placca sheet n you'll get a couple more in. You'll have to water more often tho


u mean the yellow disk making them same height but narrower? i think with my currant goings on feeding mroe may be a problem,.,, il wait for my cut of bill and il get em all in veg at same time... cant do no fucking about im in no state to



rollajoint said:


> Thats it mate get in there and sort it out been following your foot issue a while now and the shit dont look good lol


yeh nurses just been nearly heaved at the smell just taken a pic now so if easily put of ya food i wouldnt be eating while looking at these


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^thnnk bill looking for work


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and i thought things got cheaper the further away from london u go?
> u scrouge mcduck planning on early retirement or something ?? haha
> anyways how r we all??
> rob p how did them sturburst haze turn out in end? any good? how was yeild?


He's not gonna make any money off this thread when most will happily pop a cutting in the post for a fellow UKer  Good luck with that one billy lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 27, 2012)

The baloon that was doing a grow for me pollinates a fem blue cheese with a male angelheart will the seeds be fem


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 27, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> The baloon that was doing a grow for me pollinates a fem blue cheese with a male angelheart will the seeds be fem


if its male n female plants then the seeds you get will be male n female mate , to make fem seeds you need a hermie and a female


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> rob p how did them sturburst haze turn out in end? any good? how was yeild?


i havnt grown any out yet mate , Amber grew 1 but it was a male , my mate grew just 1 seed cus he had some spare room in his tent and got a female , it was strong as fuck and had a old style bubblegum undertone smell to it , he gave me a 8th , he says he got a good yield on it , no more or less than any other plants hes grown. i must of sent them to over 15ppl and i dont think anyones grown them yet lol ....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2012)

breaking bad this season really is kicking arse, a few of the seasons have been slow to start but always good.

this new season has just been qaulity from the start fucking loving it even tho its season 5 seems like plenty of life left in it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

well don ruin it then sambo ya mong! im waitin till episode 8 when it breaks till next summer for the last 8 episodes,,what we on now like s05e07?? was last night it hink so next week il watch it then its a yr wait till next summer wen it will do the last 8


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well don ruin it then sambo ya mong! im waitin till episode 8 when it breaks till next summer for the last 8 episodes,,what we on now like s05e07?? was last night it hink so next week il watch it then its a yr wait till next summer wen it will do the last 8


how can i ruin it ya northan mongolian u watched up to where ive watched???

fucking wankstain why ja let me no that! i didnt realise it was breaking up for ages hate it when it does that!

hows ya feeling neway?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how can i ruin it ya northan mongolian u watched up to where ive watched???
> 
> fucking wankstain why ja let me no that! i didnt realise it was breaking up for ages hate it when it does that!
> 
> hows ya feeling neway?


yeh i knew it was breaking up before it started but couldnt remember when,,, at least u wont be sat ther week after next thinkin wtf lol

stillhurting mate had emergency gp out gave me 112 100mb pre gabs-- anti biotics and 7 zopiclone!! THANKS! fuking dr no-no i had to blag for the zoppies! prik,,,my other script of pregabs and zoppies is due this week too and as i dont take zoppies il be able to sort u out mate as the wifes only taking half of one per night


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i knew it was breaking up before it started but couldnt remember when,,, at least u wont be sat ther week after next thinkin wtf lol
> 
> stillhurting mate had emergency gp out gave me 112 100mb pre gabs-- anti biotics and 7 zopiclone!! THANKS! fuking dr no-no i had to blag for the zoppies! prik,,,my other script of pregabs and zoppies is due this week too and as i dont take zoppies il be able to sort u out mate as the wifes only taking half of one per night


ffs m8 me sister has been on 300mg pregs for her back she was the 1 who asked for lower cause they where too strong for her, and trust it aint newhere near your pain levels thats a pisstake!


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2012)

evenin cumstains


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ffs m8 me sister has been on 300mg pregs for her back she was the 1 who asked for lower cause they where too strong for her, and trust it aint newhere near your pain levels thats a pisstake!


i know mate,,, fuking ridiculouse,,if teh baby wasent due and i didnt have clones on the go id let them admit me,,plus i aint got nowt to fuk around on atm like laptop or anything while im at hossy and thats shit"!

i think its the infectiion that kicking my arse,, i cant undertsnad y they dont pt me on diazi's to relax the nerves down my leg as thats what it mainly is neuropthic nerve damage with em alll been in the open,

if u look careflly in the pic u will see anotyher small break in the skin rite at the bottm of my leg seems like another one is cummin and ther gunna join,,im gunna loose my foot mate,, fuking heartbreaking this shit im tellin ya


i just feel useless m8 tbh more than anything not been able to do fuk all


----------



## finchyfinch (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello lads.
Been a while, came back because the other day i was doing a bit of research and i found loads of people raving about "Indoor Veganic's".
Rather than use guano as in organics i think the main idea is to not use any animal derived nutrients and to replace them with plant extracts like seaweed and there was lots on how no residue other than carbohydrates get left behind which then feed beneficial bacteria and fungi.
From peoples comments it sounds like the yields are "Bigger and Better" but i have never heard of anyone growing like this,
If you have any experience or knowledge on weather and if so how it works please let me know.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2012)

finchyfinch said:


> Hello lads.
> Been a while, came back because the other day i was doing a bit of research and i found loads of people raving about "Indoor Veganic's".
> Rather than use guano as in organics i think the main idea is to not use any animal derived nutrients and to replace them with plant extracts like seaweed and there was lots on how no residue other than carbohydrates get left behind which then feed beneficial bacteria and fungi.
> From peoples comments it sounds like the yields are "Bigger and Better" but i have never heard of anyone growing like this,
> If you have any experience or knowledge on weather and if so how it works please let me know.


yeah man lets free the weed give em only organics n feel that love lol me boy wont be happy with yields tho but fuck yeah im getting me hippy hat on right now lmao


----------



## finchyfinch (Aug 27, 2012)

Recon its all a scam?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah man lets free the weed give em only organics n feel that love lol me boy wont be happy with yields tho but fuck yeah im getting me hippy hat on right now lmao


lol, yer jist a fuckin cynic.....ah admire that.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 27, 2012)

id rather have the six oz coz im in sales and i dont care what shit you dope heads are forced to smoke lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> id rather have the six oz coz im in sales and i dont care what shit you dope heads are forced to smoke lol.



lololololol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok I do organic weeds folks fukin love it. it does taste better.

Just get some good potting soil add mushroom compost about 50/50. then add some
Organic bone meal, Blood Meal, Mycos, dolimite lime for the PH, Organic Plant Tone, Kelp meal. Mix with water and molasses 
Let it sit for 30 cooking and use it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

I prefer good old fashioned chemicals. Heres a gravy train......U know how they can fuck about with genes and make straight bananas, giant peaches, yellow carrots or pumpkins as big as a house. Can someone just not make it so mj plants just grow huge calyxs things and taste like a 16 year olds pussy.lol

Anyway I see someone has tested positive for WD40 at the paralimpics


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 28, 2012)

ice i feel for you bro cheak the dr only giving you 100ml prers 300s kick ass lol,well i took 4 and no joke couldent get off the coach lol,get that silver stuff(good for growing fem seeds also)and stockings for 6 mths,thats what my mate done it helped,peace out


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2012)

organic grows do taste a shitload nicer, you carnt go wrong with bio-bizz allmix and there nutes very easy to use very forgiving and the smoke will taste lovely, definitely taking a yield hit compared to coco n hydro tho.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19372456 weed makes u stupid apparently lol

''The more that people smoked, the greater the loss in IQ.''


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> organic grows do taste a shitload nicer, you carnt go wrong with bio-bizz allmix and there nutes very easy to use very forgiving and the smoke will taste lovely, definitely taking a yield hit compared to coco n hydro tho.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19372456 weed makes u stupid apparently lol
> 
> ''The more that people smoked, the greater the loss in IQ.''


nothing new there mate, they been saying that for years, only in the young unmatured mind tho lol. funny how our government always point out the negatives of using weed, never look at how it can help us.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes it can help us financially. lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I prefer good old fashioned chemicals. Heres a gravy train......U know how they can fuck about with genes and make straight bananas, giant peaches, yellow carrots or pumpkins as big as a house. Can someone just not make it so mj plants just grow huge calyxs things and taste like a 16 year olds pussy.lol
> 
> Anyway I see someone has tested positive for WD40 at the paralimpics


check yer inbox ahve just sent you ma new mobile number.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2012)

so if yer phonin then fone that coz ahm goin for a bath.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> so if yer phonin then fone that coz ahm goin for a bath.


A fucking bath........better phone Dyno rod. lolololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ice i feel for you bro cheak the dr only giving you 100ml prers 300s kick ass lol,well i took 4 and no joke couldent get off the coach lol,get that silver stuff(good for growing fem seeds also)and stockings for 6 mths,thats what my mate done it helped,peace out


yeh they sed that to me fuking granny stockings IF it heals but another hole is cummion just up my leg no fucking jooke i had 9 100ml last nite and have just woke up and still fucked but it hurts

BILLY PM MATE

BAKATCHA BILL


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2012)

fuckin crap yeild! bout 9oz from 6 plants, worst yeild EVER! on the plus side it does look and smell very good but fuck knows what happened, only thing i can think of was either not enough feed, too much summer heat or ....fuck knows, it was lookin well and i thought id have got more than double mibbe treble but, ah well ho hum got another harvest in 4 weeks so its not the end of the world.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

Defo temps m8. Quite airy and light, just like ma wedge.lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo temps m8. Quite airy and light, just like ma wedge.lol



lol, aye ya cunt certainly was!! think it mibbe needed a heavier feed routine as well, it looked pretty good when it was growin but obviously jist wizny packin the weight on. next time ahm gonny double the feed and gee them sum epsoms....ah actually forgot to do that, think its coz its ma first soil grow fora bit a was kinda forgetting it needs more attention than the dwc. ah well shit happens....now wheres ma cash ya cunt???? lol, still think its good quality gear though, have a smoke and tell me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

U got the wrong bundle m8. There was another for 1200 and another for 650. B lucky u never got that one. Thats me no long in. I reckon it was temps m8. Least u got another soon. Fancy just doing the same from now on? Thheres some work for u too when ur back driving. Just took some proper vals. 4 of the fuckers just kicking in


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2012)

aye mate, as soon as ah start drivin ahm quite happy for cash work, ah jist canny be arsed wae the door chappin every day and the aftermath of chasin fuckers. as for the repeat of earlier , aye mate no probs, its all yours if u wanny take it. and ye can drap me ina cpl o vals tae when your up as well. jist bell me in the mornin before ye head up, ah should be up anytime after about half nine.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

Might b a bit later. I feel a long sleep coming.lol

Fucking real nice this buzz. Just pished on the toilet floor and bouncing aff every wall i can find


----------



## dura72 (Aug 28, 2012)

lol, nae bother ahll be about aw day anyway. jist geez a bell....ahd fuckin kill for a vall the noo, havny had a decent crash since thursday, startin tae get a bit twisted. have fun and dont pish the bed, ahll c ye the morra.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Might b a bit later. I feel a long sleep coming.lol
> 
> Fucking real nice this buzz. Just pished on the toilet floor and bouncing aff every wall i can find


lol im like that caning these pre-gabs fukin mental mate!! u get that list of laptops so far bill mate??? that i5 was tastey for 3


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

I cany hardly move but my brain is razor sharp. Strange. Im taking another 3 for good measure. Night night


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol im like that caning these pre-gabs fukin mental mate!! u get that list of laptops so far bill mate??? that i5 was tastey for 3


Get me a full list. Got a guy who can fence everything. Make sure u get a drink tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Get me a full list. Got a guy who can fence everything. Make sure u get a drink tho


il get you ya lappys mate,,, i wont charge you no extra just sort me a smoke im not bovd about getting a drink ontop not how i roll m8


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Dinny go drinking with SSB, he turns into the Scarlet Pimpernel, lol.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2012)

Dinny go drinnking wae DST........he get u mashed on 196 different malts and lets u smoke pure grass joints, then allows u to enter the real world. Sure can make a mean lasangue tho. Really fucking good infact. Im thinking about October fest. You and mrs dst fancy a jollly. Minus the absurd amounts of jungle juice


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds good lad. Always up for a jolly and never done the October Fest before. I'd be up for driving over from the Dam (can take some green then, hahaha). Trains are a nightmare for popo and Dog's.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2012)

Ah road trip. Totally cheaper for flights to the Dam than Munich


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool, I'll inform her that wears the troo's.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dinny go drinnking wae DST........he get u mashed on 196 different malts and lets u smoke pure grass joints, then allows u to enter the real world. Sure can make a mean lasangue tho. Really fucking good infact. Im thinking about October fest. You and mrs dst fancy a jollly. Minus the absurd amounts of jungle juice


mate ima propper lightwate as i dont ddrink unless pressurd lol,, seriously after that lot id be FUCKED! like on my bak whiteying fucked


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

Cant drink and smoke anymore or im proper fucked, one or other for me now lol. Dont drink much anyway these days, single malt every now and again and thats it. Bacon sarnie and a cuppa then its off to water my bitches.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2012)

lol jimmy lad, PM mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

Like you mate im a lightweight these days. PM back


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont really drink so when my mate came up with a q of sniff and a few dottles o bucky i was fucked a good wee change but think ll stick to ma bow lol,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

You talking Buckfast lol, brings back some memories, My best mate is from NI, introduced me to this stuff back in the day hahaha, many a nite got wankered and into scrapes drinking this mad stuff. Nice tho lol.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 29, 2012)

wreck the hoose juice.....fuckin brain damage.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Like you mate im a lightweight these days. PM back


shit man i get 3 joints out of a gramme, these purwe weed joints and shot would fuk me up!! a day out on the piss would end being a hr and im DONE!

backatacha jimmy lad


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 29, 2012)

yep same my mate that came to see me fro the west brought the best cha lol the buckfast fuck fast brought back the memmos likes


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit man i get 3 joints out of a gramme, these purwe weed joints and shot would fuk me up!! a day out on the piss would end being a hr and im DONE!
> 
> backatacha jimmy lad


Been thinking of cutting out the fags now altogether, so ill be on the pure joints soon if my will power holds that is. Aint smoked pure for years, probably gonna fuck me right up.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

Gotta chop tonight, its a big bitch so not really looking forward to it .....be up for good few hours and already knackered lmao. I hate harvest, enjoyed it once but now its a friggin chore. Hope theres something on the box worth watching.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 29, 2012)

indiana jones and the temple of doom on at 8.10 on bbc3. good fun no brainer films.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 29, 2012)

haha nice one dura, just switched it on. Not as good as raiders but its worth watching.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://wickedtrancefriends.podomatic.com/entry/2012-08-17T07_11_17-07_00

a lil mix my pal did!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2012)

A day stripping wallpaper is awfully therapeutic when you're in a bad mood


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A day stripping is awfully therapeutic when you're in a bad mood


what ever floats your boat mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> what ever floats your boat mate lol



you weirdo TTT


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> what ever floats your boat mate lol


Fuck you mr quote editor  Thought whoops, made a typo, but no, someones just got a sense of humour. HARDEEHARHAR!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 29, 2012)

all in jest my friend lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 29, 2012)

one of the main reasons i took up dealing and growing was to get the fuck away from all decorating but most especially paper stripping.....admitedly after 5 or 6 years dealing with every spastic in the fuckin shire i'd gladly pick up the roller and scraper again.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 29, 2012)

noticed at the beginning of the temple of doom theres a fight in a chinese nite club and when old indy escapes out the window you see the name of the club , its called OBI WAN, must be a reference to harrison ford being in star wars


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> one of the main reasons i took up dealing and growing was to get the fuck away from all decorating but most especially paper stripping.....admitedly after 5 or 6 years dealing with every spastic in the fuckin shire i'd gladly pick up the roller and scraper again.


Lol. Ask me to pick up a paint brush or roller and i'll tell you to get stuffed, but i can deal with paint stripping, no real requirement to be neat and trim like. Just roll up a joint, open a beer, and just rage at the wall for a bit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2012)

yeh fuk that painting only if its must like the wife TELLING you,,,in which case what choice have we got???lololol

so watcha all bin doin?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 29, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Not being silly at all love but you need to remember the blues will need supporting especially if you let them get big, also something else to remember when feeding you will need a little cal/mag it seems to need it in coco and soil so I'd imagine you;ll need to add some aswell.
> nothing much just a ml per litre a couple of times through veg and flower otherwise you'll get an ugly def that comes out of nowhere, they still produce with the def but they look awful ugly come chop time.



hello mr dragon 

not going to let them get big, i only give them 2weeks from cutting then right on to 12/12. cal/mag ? what is that and what will the def look like.......... dam i was thinking i was doing well as they are looking very good...hmm 

so how are you ?  x


----------



## unlucky (Aug 29, 2012)

how are all you sexy uk growers


----------



## unlucky (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Been thinking of cutting out the fags now altogether, so ill be on the pure joints soon if my will power holds that is. Aint smoked pure for years, probably gonna fuck me right up.


&#8203;lol..........its a blast thats for sure


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 29, 2012)

Not bad Not bad atoll Thanks and yourself ?


----------



## unlucky (Aug 29, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Not bad Not bad atoll Thanks and yourself ?



im a tad gutted but happy as well lol, all my vanilla kush as gone up in smoke and now im t00ting thc bomb.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wotagwan boys and girls wot we all upto tonight den???


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 29, 2012)

Cant fault it unlucky adleast you have some shit to smoke biatchhh ! lol . Hows things chedz m8 ? All good here !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice rolla nice just gettin back on me feet and back to were i need to be tbh bro all is good and peicefull just how i like it lol gonna be busy in 8 wks and gonna be settin up a mj shop for u lot on this thread for wen peeps are low on weed so all is gravy gonna ave exo psycho slh the keeper gkxlivers/blues and hopefully a livers/blues to get in the mix 2 unsure aboit the weights ill b sellin at but ill get there with feed back from u guys lol i mean why not we av sr why not in here lmfao


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice rolla nice just gettin back on me feet and back to were i need to be tbh bro all is good and peicefull just how i like it lol gonna be busy in 8 wks and gonna be settin up a mj shop for u lot on this thread for wen peeps are low on weed so all is gravy gonna ave exo psycho slh the keeper gkxlivers/blues and hopefully a livers/blues to get in the mix 2 unsure aboit the weights ill b sellin at but ill get there with feed back from u guys lol i mean why not we av sr why not in here lmfao


Nice to see everything back to normal for you pall .Sounds like a good plan  lol maybe we can all help each other out  Off here for tonight ladies and gentlemen work is around the corner ahhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!


----------



## unlucky (Aug 29, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Nice rolla nice just gettin back on me feet and back to were i need to be tbh bro all is good and peicefull just how i like it lol gonna be busy in 8 wks and gonna be settin up a mj shop for u lot on this thread for wen peeps are low on weed so all is gravy gonna ave exo psycho slh the keeper gkxlivers/blues and hopefully a livers/blues to get in the mix 2 unsure aboit the weights ill b sellin at but ill get there with feed back from u guys lol i mean why not we av sr why not in here lmfao


&#8203;hope you have your self covered, i know your not silly but just stay on the ball chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

All over it lass all over it lol did i say i was all over it gonna put a few noses oit but bahahahahahaha specailly these 1gtenner dealers lol fuck me its about time sum order was served was thinkin maybe 1.2g maybe 1.3 all deoendin on pistage but not really thought about it much so who knows ay??


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2012)

What a long fucking day.....doing real work today. Just rattled another 5 blues MSJ printed on them, wont be long before I crash. Just had a cuppa with them. I was in a sales meeting all day listening to fucking wankers of sales reps about how great they are. Talking bullshit is one of my fortays but it really does burn you out.

One a serious note, anyone who has decent dry weed, PM me. I cannot get enough and Im willing to travel the country, all cash but must be more than 15


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What a long fucking day.....doing real work today. Just rattled another 5 blues MSJ printed on them, wont be long before I crash. Just had a cuppa with them. I was in a sales meeting all day listening to fucking wankers of sales reps about how great they are. Talking bullshit is one of my fortays but it really does burn you out.
> 
> One a serious note, anyone who has decent dry weed, PM me. I cannot get enough and Im willing to travel the country, all cash but must be more than 15


bro did nt text ya addy earlier will do 1st thing busy as fuck had kithchen ripped out today fuckin right mess letme tell ya


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

No fuckin pictures u cunts ?? flipped em friday another 5 to go in next friday muhahahahahha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

1st and 2nd pic is deffo a gkxlivers keeper cant wait for peeps to try this shit it fuckin smells dank !!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 29, 2012)

looking good chedz

Stay High


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice1 mr green


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2012)

Lookin bangin chedz you soft cunt lmao serisouly tho that blue grape is a looker hope she flowers well for ya bro!
Hows them gk x psychos comin on chedz you sexed um yet wernt they 5 goin?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning tosspots, fucking ache like a cunt. Went flying last nite on the kitchen floor, wet tiled floor and flip flops not a good combo nearly broke me fucking neck lol. Didnt get round to choppin after me little trip so gotta get that done today.

Looking good cheddz, looking rammed in there man how the fuck you move about in there lol. 
IC3, all boxed mate, ill be at the postie in the morning as soon as it opens mate.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 30, 2012)

What size airpots you running cheds ?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello mr dragon
> 
> not going to let them get big, i only give them 2weeks from cutting then right on to 12/12. cal/mag ? what is that and what will the def look like.......... dam i was thinking i was doing well as they are looking very good...hmm
> 
> so how are you ?  x


I'm all good cheers love, how you been keeping?

cal/mag is this stuff love http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-calmag.html. It's just a calcium/magnesium bottled nute, turns out not everyone on here growing the blues needs it love so you might be lucky depending on your water.
The def shows up as yellowing leaves the go rusty then look like there burning around the edges and look rough as hell.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin bangin chedz you soft cunt lmao serisouly tho that blue grape is a looker hope she flowers well for ya bro!
> Hows them gk x psychos comin on chedz you sexed um yet wernt they 5 goin?


yh bro trust me its a nice en believe just hopin the same as u mate  not bad are they considerin ther is no ph ppm metre lol and na bro not sexed the psycho x's yet not even got em in there final pots lmfao still plenty time tho lmao



rollajoint said:


> What size airpots you running cheds ?


6ltres rolla enough to veg for 8wks 9wks from seed 5-6wks from clone bro the best solution in airpots is to maximise the root growth so your waterin everyday in flower which will get you maximum yeild if you got your things dialed in



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Morning tosspots, fucking ache like a cunt. Went flying last nite on the kitchen floor, wet tiled floor and flip flops not a good combo nearly broke me fucking neck lol. Didnt get round to choppin after me little trip so gotta get that done today.
> 
> Looking good cheddz, looking rammed in there man how the fuck you move about in there lol.
> IC3, all boxed mate, ill be at the postie in the morning as soon as it opens mate.


na lad plenty of room to go at just yet it ll get alot more ram than that ive anouther 6ftx3 ft behind me haha


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking good there chedz!!! ya lucky sod will be some good times there once chopped n dry. You gonna hog all the lemon for your percy this time? I'm sure I read you came out of smoking retirement for it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2012)

Na den lads glad i got you 2 together lol

Ive totally forgot whats been said about these cuts, whos sendin an whats comin? lol i know im thick as fuck
usually ill read my old pms to work out whats goin on but had to empty the fucka other day lol


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 30, 2012)

lolol sound as dementia ridden as I do half the time, I've taken a load of cuts mate just waiting on them to root, shouldn't be too much longer now, I fucking hope not anyway I'm waiting on the fucking things aswell so I can get paid.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck me pukka u cunt ive gotta take 2x lemon cuts for ya bro ill do it tonight mate as i had kitchen ripped out yesterday and forgot the other day ya fucker as it was the lads birthday gotta brain like a siv lately mate !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2012)

Right sound so you took me some then drags what you got me chedz? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Looking good there chedz!!! ya lucky sod will be some good times there once chopped n dry. You gonna hog all the lemon for your percy this time? I'm sure I read you came out of smoking retirement for it.


Na bro no comeback even tho it tastes fuckin lovely bro and does a number on me after a few pulls lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2012)

Sound chedz so just sort the 2 lemons an ill sort 1 to Las an 1 for me then ive got whatever drags sends aswell.....need to write this down so i dont forget lolchedz get me a snip off that blue grape keeper not fussed when ill just sling it stright in 12/12 if needs be bro want that fucka now looks mint lolill get them off to ya now ya back aswell fella


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> gonna be busy in 8 wks and gonna be settin up a mj shop for u lot on this thread for wen peeps are low on weed so all is gravy gonna ave exo psycho slh the keeper gkxlivers/blues and hopefully a livers/blues to get in the mix 2 unsure aboit the weights ill b sellin at but ill get there with feed back from u guys lol i mean why not we av sr why not in here lmfao


So thoughtful of you Chedz,


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lmao dst why not bro?? Haha 
@ pukka bro no probs mate will take em all tonight for ya !!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

why not indeed. just be carefull lad. especially on this site of noseys.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 30, 2012)

Chedz just psycho an blues you need init, still got the exos ant ya?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chedz just psycho an blues you need init, still got the exos ant ya?


Yh mate nice 1 ill need ya addy again bro text it me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

DST said:


> why not indeed. just be carefull lad. especially on this site of noseys.


Trust me d any1 who needs owt will av to sort me addy an number we will confirm on here only ill be curin em all aswell not that the clone onlys need it but ill av to much to store any other way lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Aug 30, 2012)

Some random photos for the thread, not UK varieties, but....meh.
Trying out a DNA genetics Lemon Skunk x OG#18 at the moment. Growing in organic soil under 400W HPS and 65W blue cfl. (it's been too damn hot recently to run it at 600W)
It's a nice looking strain so far.



There's also a tiny, slightly pointless, NLxBB autofem in the black pot next to it...both seeds were popped the same weekend. The auto should be ready to chop in the next week, for what its worth.


The slightly sickly looking other one in the red pot is an AK47 I'm trying 12/12 from seed...just for shits and giggles really, cos I had some space.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 30, 2012)

What's that blue grape you have cheds ? I've seen you speak of it before stinky bitch isi ? Love seeing these cuts been thrown about ! Who the fuck needs Amsterdam lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What's that blue grape you have cheds ? I've seen you speak of it before stinky bitch isi ? Love seeing these cuts been thrown about ! Who the fuck needs Amsterdam lmao


Its sum of pukkas gear mate its grape kushxlivers/blues clone only!!


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 30, 2012)

hows everyone today good i hope,getting virgin with that new tevo box thing xl package cant wait they cunts best hurry by dongles nearly outlol


----------



## pon (Aug 30, 2012)

I need a shite


----------



## pon (Aug 30, 2012)

pon said:


> I need a shite


That's better - I had a vindaloo last night


----------



## pon (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;FavUpD_IjVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2012)

Good DAy UK! big hug N lots of Luv from Arizona USA. hope Yall doing well. 
is chef tiptoptoker around these dayz? 
or does anyone no the genetic background of his BlackRose x Romulan .
here she is getting flushed. peace xoxox Ambz


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally able to sit down and chop this bitch, been doing other chores all morning including a commando run down the local grow shop, i fucking hate aving to do it but needs must. Last big fucker i grow i think, yeilds looks a bit down to the last one i did but better than a kick in the nads i suppose. i just aint in the fucking mood for this bitch lol.


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like a good yeild to me jimmygreenfingers, she is beautiful and so well maintained , i love it.

well i wanted to ask about soil and what i should get for my next run, i'v only ever used multi purpose compost and i manage to harvest decent buds every time , just my fans will start to die after the stretch and into flower, and the plants will seem to finish on branch and bud leaves only.
Gonna cost me 50 quid to have any decent soil shipped to where i live and ther are no hydro shops here,

Is there anyone using dirt from their garden centre or b&q that they are having success with?

Things i have to add to my mix are: Worm humus castings ( which helped my plants stay green for longer on my last run), bonemeal, epsom salt and perlite.


----------



## TicKle (Aug 30, 2012)

guys, all the strains i have ever done have been from seed banks and the odd 'jack' cutting, reading all about these 'UK-clone-only' strains is making my mouth water 

I currently have Dutch passion strawberry cough and cali blue haze on the go, wil be ready to take cuttings soon, i dont know anyone from the 'underground' scene, so any advice on what to do would be appreciated  maybe someone wants to do a swap? am willing to pay.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2012)

yo fingers mate! thats one gorgeous lady you have to harvest. I cant believe your whining! lol.. you lucky bastard. Its all about attiutde mate. Relax and enjoy the beauty of your hard work. HAVE FUN! god damn your a talented gardener!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 30, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> Looks like a good yeild to me jimmygreenfingers, she is beautiful and so well maintained , i love it.
> 
> well i wanted to ask about soil and what i should get for my next run, i'v only ever used multi purpose compost and i manage to harvest decent buds every time , just my fans will start to die after the stretch and into flower, and the plants will seem to finish on branch and bud leaves only.
> Gonna cost me 50 quid to have any decent soil shipped to where i live and ther are no hydro shops here,
> ...


id say go for coco mate. its not much difference between coco and soil but i nearly doubled my yeild. i order from ebay and get my nutes off the same seller so delivery is only £10 however much you spend. i'd get some air pots too. their good for yeild but a bastard to water lol. heres a link for the coco if you fancy it
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-COCO-PRO-PLUS-MIX-50L-/280653096632?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item41583a66b8

@jimmy thats a good looking plant there mate. i get what your saying about chopping down tho, it does my head in. i lock myself in the tent and smoke shit loads to get me through, smoking probably slows things down tho lol


----------



## kana (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a mother on the go and want to take cuttings now, is it true that you have to flush the mother for a week before taking cuttings?


----------



## MajorCoco (Aug 30, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> Looks like a good yeild to me jimmygreenfingers, she is beautiful and so well maintained , i love it.
> 
> well i wanted to ask about soil and what i should get for my next run, i'v only ever used multi purpose compost and i manage to harvest decent buds every time , just my fans will start to die after the stretch and into flower, and the plants will seem to finish on branch and bud leaves only.
> Gonna cost me 50 quid to have any decent soil shipped to where i live and ther are no hydro shops here,
> ...


Ha..funny you mentioned B&Q..I just PM'd you my tesco-value recipe  The only tricky thing is the wormcastings. I bought some biobizz stuff online and thought it was total shite when it turned up. Just felt and smelled like normal compost basically. The black gold wormcastings I use are harder to find, but worth it. Pure, and uncut...straight from the worm's arse....


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Never heard that one before.



kana said:


> I have a mother on the go and want to take cuttings now, is it true that you have to flush the mother for a week before taking cuttings?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2012)

TicKle said:


> guys, all the strains i have ever done have been from seed banks and the odd 'jack' cutting, reading all about these 'UK-clone-only' strains is making my mouth water
> 
> I currently have Dutch passion strawberry cough and cali blue haze on the go, wil be ready to take cuttings soon, i dont know anyone from the 'underground' scene, so any advice on what to do would be appreciated  maybe someone wants to do a swap? am willing to pay.



swear to god mate i have 5 EXO clones and they fucking STINK!! and only 3 inches tall in me veg cabinet :wowzer:

CHEDZ PM


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2012)

dst said:


> never heard that one before.


lkike pissing on yer plants


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good DAy UK! big hug N lots of Luv from Arizona USA. hope Yall doing well.
> is chef tiptoptoker around these dayz?
> or does anyone no the genetic background of his BlackRose x Romulan .
> here she is getting flushed. peace xoxox Ambz
> View attachment 2314402View attachment 2314403View attachment 2314404


Hi Amber ... im just guessing here but i think the genetics might be Black rose and Romulan ??  

lol 

Anyways how are you missus  x


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Finally able to sit down and chop this bitch, been doing other chores all morning including a commando run down the local grow shop, i fucking hate aving to do it but needs must. Last big fucker i grow i think, yeilds looks a bit down to the last one i did but better than a kick in the nads i suppose. i just aint in the fucking mood for this bitch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2314412


looking brilliant as per Jimmy ... im guessing thats one of the killer flip flops in the background lmao !


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2012)

kana said:


> I have a mother on the go and want to take cuttings now, is it true that you have to flush the mother for a week before taking cuttings?



Not true .... why the fuck would you flush a mother before taking clones ??


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 30, 2012)

someone is pulling your leg m8. but take from bottom when u do & dont make em to big, abt 3cm in so/rockwool cubeil & at least 3-4 leaves. get sum rooting gel or powder it speeds it up. oh do a few extra incase of failures aswell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> looking brilliant as per Jimmy ... im guessing thats one of the killer flip flops in the background lmao !


well my BR looked noffink like that


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yo fingers mate! thats one gorgeous lady you have to harvest. I cant believe your whining! lol.. you lucky bastard. Its all about attiutde mate. Relax and enjoy the beauty of your hard work. HAVE FUN! god damn your a talented gardener!!!!!!!!


well you told me didnt ya haha, cheers ambs. Dunno about talanted tho, more like sheer luck half the time.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> @jimmy thats a good looking plant there mate. i get what your saying about chopping down tho, it does my head in. i lock myself in the tent and smoke shit loads to get me through, smoking probably slows things down tho lol


Cheers bruv, yeah mate choppin aint my fav thing to do, covered in bits of trim that seem to get everywhere, up the stairs on the dogs on me clothes lol, fucking hate it hahaha.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> looking brilliant as per Jimmy ... im guessing thats one of the killer flip flops in the background lmao !


Hahaha.....You sir are correct, that is one of the offending articles that tried to take my life. Bastard thing


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2012)

Happening guys. Hope everycunt is well


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happening guys. Hope everycunt is well


Yo u get addy this mornin bruv???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2012)

WOOHOO!!...................V';nin

TTT u about you lurker!?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Happening guys. Hope everycunt is well




i will be when i get paid ya mooching cunt....btw ive got loads of flies buzzin round my bleedin living room, funny thing was there was no sign of the fuckers before you turned up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i will be when i get paid ya mooching cunt....btw ive got loads of flies buzzin round my bleedin living room, funny thing was there was no sign of the fuckers before you turned up.


chil hel pay you wen his giro comes!!LOL

chedz pm matey


----------



## dura72 (Aug 30, 2012)

im not even gettin a giro myself, fuckin limbo land coz my esa was stopped and they havent sorted my jsa. coupled with the fact i owe out a good few ton and my yeild was fuckin pants.....throw into the mix ive gave up punting and the end result is im sittin here with 2 fuckin quid to my name....and the student loans company are being cunts as well......justa pure pain in the arse right now.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 30, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I'm all good cheers love, how you been keeping?
> 
> cal/mag is this stuff love http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-calmag.html. It's just a calcium/magnesium bottled nute, turns out not everyone on here growing the blues needs it love so you might be lucky depending on your water.
> The def shows up as yellowing leaves the go rusty then look like there burning around the edges and look rough as hell.



im good thanks, i will get some calmag. think i will be ok as the water is soft but will still add some...thankyou. what have you got on the go, did you put any wr down ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2012)

Never had a giro in my life. I want one tho. Infact ive got a scam....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2012)

Canna a n b has calmag in it


----------



## unlucky (Aug 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Canna a n b has calmag in it


&#8203;as ionic ? as i have a tray down and im only feeding them ionic. im running a little test with canna and ionic


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck knows chick. Dont think so. Geez a blow job.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 30, 2012)

All ya need is canna unlucky believe me canna cocco pro canna a+b rhizo and cannazyme. and your off to the high high club lmao infact ditch the cannazyme and get yaself sum multizyme from house and garden which is a better enzyme unless your gona use the cocco pro again and ditch the rhizo for root excel which is betta for the root zone unless ya wanna folior spray the girls  how do i know ??? Ive got the recipe in me head and believe me once its there its neva forgoten haha id use h+g bud xl instead of canna boost aswell unless you can get both then id use the 2 one after ther other with waterin.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2012)

All u need is a good ride unlucky. I only charge 50 quid.lol


----------



## unlucky (Aug 30, 2012)

your all charm scoty.....................tut tut


----------



## unlucky (Aug 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> All ya need is canna unlucky believe me canna cocco pro canna a+b rhizo and cannazyme. and your off to the high high club lmao infact ditch the cannazyme and get yaself sum multizyme from house and garden which is a better enzyme unless your gona use the cocco pro again and ditch the rhizo for root excel which is betta for the root zone unless ya wanna folior spray the girls  how do i know ??? Ive got the recipe in me head and believe me once its there its neva forgoten haha id use h+g bud xl instead of canna boost aswell unless you can get both then id use the 2 one after ther other with waterin.



i will read this 2moz as its mashing my head right now, its a long day chedz when your days have way more than 24h in them................ fecking sleep............getting very very fecked off &#8203;4sure


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck knows chick. Dont think so. Geez a blow job.lol


LMAO.

How tricks Billy Boy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im not even gettin a giro myself, fuckin limbo land coz my esa was stopped and they havent sorted my jsa. Coupled with the fact i owe out a good few ton and my yeild was fuckin pants.....throw into the mix ive gave up punting and the end result is im sittin here with 2 fuckin quid to my name....and the student loans company are being cunts as well......justa pure pain in the arse right now.


i know what your saying mate,,im getting pressure to pay my tv licence


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know what your saying mate,,im getting pressure to pay my tv licence


ive been done with no licence twice now(mibbe 3 but not too sure), they turned up at my flat and i just let them in and admitted it. they dont visit anymore though coz i came home one day and couldnt get my door open, the lock had fucked up and after about 15 mins tryin to fix it i had no option but put the boot into it. so i got in and fixed all the damage; re-built the standard and chisseld out the the wood, stripped the lock and re-built it too, cleaned up all the mess and checked it all from the inside, it looked fine and worked, musta took me about 2 hours of solid work. then i nipped outside to try it and the fucker jammed on me again, i was fuckin cracking up so i just booted the door back in and began it all again. i was fuckin boiling, about ten mins into it the flat entry buzzer went, so i grabbed the 'phone' and roared 'who is it???'... a wee quiet polite voice say ' TV licence team'. i fuckin let rip and basically roared at the top of my voice in my heaviest angriest deep ayrshire voice ' GET YERSELF TAE FUCK YA CUNT!!'.....theyve not been back.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

whats the deal if you just have a PC and watched all your TV through iPlayer or wahtever it is in the UK the BBC have. Do you still need a license?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2012)

Aye D......i had tae get one for my office coz the girls were catching up on eastenders on their lunch break. They could tell me every time they had went on iplayer. Pretty hard to deny when its there in black and white

@unlucky - slightly pissed last night sorry. Billys all charm no smarm


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

What if you watched iplayer through a proxy site? the wife has a link to a site that gives you everything (good quality as well). I'll get it from her as it also has all the US channels I think.


probably not news to some, but here it is:
www.tunlr.net


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

oh, and wifes up for Oktober Fest. Would need to be done on a weekend though as limited holidays. Starts 22nd Sept ends 7th of October. Wife is away on the 22nd so any weekend after that.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye D......i had tae get one for my office coz the girls were catching up on eastenders on their lunch break. They could tell me every time they had went on iplayer. Pretty hard to deny when its there in black and white
> 
> @unlucky - slightly pissed last night sorry. Billys all charm no smarm


&#8203;lol now that is charm............... its ok and thankyou for saying sorry, he he you sound like me now. dont say sorry again though as its the uk thread and its not needed(she smiles and giggles).........


----------



## unlucky (Aug 31, 2012)

DST said:


> oh, and wifes up for Oktober Fest. Would need to be done on a weekend though as limited holidays. Starts 22nd Sept ends 7th of October. Wife is away on the 22nd so any weekend after that.



hello DST
what festival are you going on about ?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2012)

if its him and billy goin it'll be the Sexpestfest. lock up your chickens.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if its him and billy goin it'll be the Sexpestfest. lock up your chickens.


&#8203;there not sexpesting my chucks, sexpestfest....lol made me chuck chuck chuckle


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> All u need is a good ride unlucky. I only charge 50 quid.lol


Billy shes shit mate have her lol,how you lot doing


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 31, 2012)

Some pics of my year old dog Trixxy,huski german shepard,for unlucky as i said i would,since im not growing nowshe jummped out the windows as they CUNTS came threw the door(full riotgear)


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 31, 2012)

is it just me but has anyone fucked up by putting a milk jug in your pics


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2012)

Love it when a plan comes together D........Ill give u a bell laters. With dura the now and the bitch is cooking me a fry up


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello unlucky, it's the Oktober Beer Festival that is famous in Germany.
http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/article/About+the+Oktoberfest/About+the+Oktoberfest/Oktoberfest-Calender+2012/2698/


unlucky said:


> hello DST
> what festival are you going on about ?





dura72 said:


> if its him and billy goin it'll be the Sexpestfest. lock up your chickens.


With the Krauts involved it wouldn't suprise me either dura.



supersillybilly said:


> Love it when a plan comes together D........Ill give u a bell laters. With dura the now and the bitch is cooking me a fry up


Nae bother pal. Laters....


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Love it when a plan comes together D........Ill give u a bell laters. With dura the now and the bitch is cooking me a fry up


 watchin bill plow thru a fry up is like watching a dog eating toffee.


----------



## xlscq (Aug 31, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2315688View attachment 2315689Some pics of my year old dog Trixxy,huski german shepard,for unlucky as i said i would,since im not growing nowshe jummped out the windows as they CUNTS came threw the door(full riotgear)



Haha! Funny looking dog alright!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOHOO!!...................V';nin
> 
> TTT u about you lurker!?


Hello .


----------



## gaztoth (Aug 31, 2012)

ye she jumped from 4 up real lucky likes


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> watchin bill plow thru a fry up is like watching a dog eating toffee.



Bumpin this


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2012)

Ive not even got a comeback....got me Dura. 


whisper- billy needs to b nice to dura, once he parts wae 15 giros it will b business as usual.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2012)

So how are we all ya bunch of spunk gobblers? Hope your having a better week/month than me lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive not even got a comeback....got me Dura.
> 
> 
> whisper- billy needs to b nice to dura, once he parts wae 15 giros it will b business as usual.lol


ahm gonny string you up ya cunt!! ahm jist aff tye phone tae our mutual friend and it turns out sumbudy (this means you ya twat) didnt sort out that bloody cash issue wae him, ave jist had ma lug burned for 20 mins!!! yer bloody luck ah can jist manage tae cover ma arse with it . lol, ah fuckin KNEW ye were playin the dodgy card ya cunt, ye were shifty as fuck earlier. shiftier than usual i should say. so thats 185 off ma bill ya fucker, lol. in fact ah think ahll make it a nice round 2 ton seeing as you upped the original price anyway and then played me ya tosser. 

fuckin north ayrshire chancers.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone attending the cannabis cup this year ?? I rekon we all get our asses out there !


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 31, 2012)

ay up dudes......... fly over to my grow journal........ i'd love to hear some British feedback on it


----------



## bigfatbillyblunter (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabis cup i'd piss it with the exo i just chopped recently. knocks ppl out gets ppl sacked, locker searches lockstock the fukin lot, it stinks


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2012)

bigfatbillyblunter said:


> cannabis cup i'd piss it with the exo i just chopped recently. knocks ppl out gets ppl sacked, locker searches lockstock the fukin lot, it stinks


hard to beat the exo, i dont give a shit what any1 says hard to beat on a all rounder it has it all.

how long did u let it go? how much ya yield? and please say ya talking bout the clone-only and not the ghs version lol although i will admit the ghs fake is some nice smoke just not on par with the real mcoy or anything like it tbh.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2012)

ive got two clones i was told were exo but billy saw them and said they weren't, personally i dunno coz ive not grown it but maybe its the ghs fake. not that im really giving a shit as long as it yeilds i couldnt care fuckin less.
its all about the yeild, how cares what shit im flogging, never mind the quality feel the width.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive got two clones i was told were exo but billy saw them and said they weren't, personally i dunno coz ive not grown it but maybe its the ghs fake. not that im really giving a shit as long as it yeilds i couldnt care fuckin less.
> its all about the yeild, how cares what shit im flogging, never mind the quality feel the width.


i recently just smoked the ghs exo it taste nothing like the real deal but is deffo still a nice a weed, as for billy being a ''dodgy shifty fucker'' i refuse to beleive that slander against our pure sbill lmao


----------



## dura72 (Aug 31, 2012)

lol, he's a fuckin bandit.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 31, 2012)

What Billy doin with the cash Dura. Has he got you sorted???LMFAO


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive got two clones i was told were exo but billy saw them and said they weren't, personally i dunno coz ive not grown it but maybe its the ghs fake. not that im really giving a shit as long as it yeilds i couldnt care fuckin less.
> its all about the yeild, how cares what shit im flogging, never mind the quality feel the width.



He looked at his hash and said that it was real gold seal


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wtf just been trolled were thf has the bitch gone?? Lol ill get him


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 31, 2012)

the bill thanx for the cut man............................hmm


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2012)

Fucking moaning cunts the lot of uz. Thats me finished work. Been on the go since dura poisned me at 10am. Dura bounce down and ill give u 200 notes. I made a belter of a turn the day


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

The DOG will be entered into the cup through that fantastic little company called Breeders Boutique......anyone else want to put something in through us feel free to contact BB. It'll cost you a bag of sand if you enter on your own, and 500 through BB, or 500 if you decide to spend more cash and get a stand......the advertising better be worth it!!!!!



rollajoint said:


> Anyone attending the cannabis cup this year ?? I rekon we all get our asses out there !


----------



## unlucky (Sep 1, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> Billy shes shit mate have her lol,how you lot doing



lol, you shitter.......................... your getting like the rest of us 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Sep 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hard to beat the exo, i dont give a shit what any1 says hard to beat on a all rounder it has it all.
> 
> how long did u let it go? how much ya yield? and please say ya talking bout the clone-only and not the ghs version lol although i will admit the ghs fake is some nice smoke just not on par with the real mcoy or anything like it tbh.


&#8203;but is yours clone only ? and how do you know it is ? chop chop chunky do tell


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;but is yours clone only ? and how do you know it is ? chop chop chunky do tell


Me personally sket I no mine is the real deal from smell and flavour and also the source of the clone.

But smell n flavour mainly, also I've smoked exo on and off for a long time so ya just no.

its a very distinctive smell and flavour if u had smoked it u would no what it was when smoked again.

Some will say bout double serated leaves and other traits of the clone-only exo tho,


----------



## DoctaGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

wat up lads. Everyone cool today?
Has anyone hear grown G-Force / G-Bomb?
Peace


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2012)

Morning fuckers. Serious moaning cunts here. Sambo exo is the shittist out the clone onlys. FACT

Coz ive typed fact in caps makes it true


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

only when you grow it bill, FACT 

lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2012)

It was my least fave the exo outta the 3, it grew the best more sturdy an probs would have yielded best if i dint lst the blues, just not into the funky tastes the cheese more a fruity man lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking moaning cunts the lot of uz. Thats me finished work. Been on the go since dura poisned me at 10am. Dura bounce down and ill give u 200 notes. I made a belter of a turn the day


ahve nae wheels mate, ive manged tae scrape 250 for our mutual friend( it was supposed tae be 300) so that'll keep him happy(ish) although you'll probably be bitched aboot for ten mins. either jump up wae it or jist take it aff the bill mate.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2012)

Exo is shite. FACT Livers piss's all over it in every department. Best thats kicking about is Las's lemon. Massive yield.....stinks like fuck, easy to trim, tastes amazing and a beautiful high. FACT lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

That lemon is very nice but takes 2 long same as the livers, I do agree that the lemon,livers and pyscho all taste better but none yield what the exo dus in 56days FACT lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

I wana get a cut of amensia haze I aint read much about it but it won a c cup a few yrs ago I think? But that was a very different pheno to what u can get in seed form from what little I've read.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

Tis the morning after the night before and I learned my lesson, don't go to fucking sleep!!! 
Too many beers and then come home and thought time for a smoke, got a bit carried away and now my lungs feel as rough as my head-time for a joint to help balance the equilibrium I thinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

aye i had a skinful too. can't believe the toon drew fuckin man u shited in the cup. and haven't signed nee one.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

don heres a serious football question. Why are your team shite?


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 1, 2012)

DST said:


> The DOG will be entered into the cup through that fantastic little company called Breeders Boutique......anyone else want to put something in through us feel free to contact BB. It'll cost you a bag of sand if you enter on your own, and 500 through BB, or 500 if you decide to spend more cash and get a stand......the advertising better be worth it!!!!!



Sounds like 1 hell of a plan can you pm me some details please DST. Thanks .


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> don heres a serious football question. Why are your team shite?


Heres a question for you Dura......... R U on DRUGS NOW?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Heres a question for you Dura......... R U on DRUGS NOW?


no mate and i think the caps lock on your keyboard is playing up.
on the wagon so ive had no booze or drugs for almost a week.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> don heres a serious football question. Why are your team shite?


I wasn't expecting that then ya bastard got coffee down the front of me now and some in me nostrils literally made me lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no mate and i think the caps lock on your keyboard is playing up.
> on the wagon so ive had no booze or drugs for almost a week.



thought you went to the pub this week, with your crisis money?? was it last week?

Dura really hows Billy the cunt doing? LOL


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

no mate that was last week, been a good boy since sunday. lol,billys cool mate i spoke to him earlier its all sorted, i knew it would be but its nice to yank his chain now and then. he's a dodgy fucker and worth a watching.


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I wana get a cut of amensia haze I aint read much about it but it won a c cup a few yrs ago I think? But that was a very different pheno to what u can get in seed form from what little I've read.


real amnesia haze is a proper elite cutting
if you go looking make sure its amnesia haze not amnesia, only thing the same is the name


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 1, 2012)

I keep hearing about this exo and liver UK line. Where did they come from? Anyone know the original genetics?

Is it related to the cheese line at all...everyone's going on about the stink, so there's gotta be some mutant old-school skunk in there, like the cheese I'd guess?


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah..I remember smoking some amnesia haze straight off the plane in Bluebird cafe in Amsterdam a few years ago. Knocked my fucking socks off. I rarely get red eye from smoking, but that one had be dribbling into the ashtray after a few puffs then buzzing my tits off for the next 2 hours in the club trying to drink enough to cut through the slight edge of "why the fuck am I still buzzing so much off one joint paranoia"! Fucking brilliant.


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice...cheers for the link Mantis.

Just checking this out now! http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/9620850


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

Two interesting facts about me. 

1) My knob is the same length as 2 Argos pens. 

2) I'm banned from Argos.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> don heres a serious football question. Why are your team shite?


5th in the table we finished last season. besides you do know we've just lent you most of our bairn squad right?


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 1, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> real amnesia haze is a proper elite cutting
> if you go looking make sure its amnesia haze not amnesia, only thing the same is the name




2004 soma cup clone dom pheno


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That lemon is very nice but takes 2 long same as the livers, I do agree that the lemon,livers and pyscho all taste better but none yield what the exo dus in 56days FACT lmao


Hows it goin sambo, you got ya grow on yet mate?

The lemon is huge come 8 weeks mate id say better then the exo just fuck knows what it would be like at 8weeks the 9weeks stuff is strong.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

well we ouwld have been able to comapre the EXO to the PYSCO clone onlys IF MY PHYSCO HAD BEEN SENT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,billy!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5th in the table we finished last season. besides you do know we've just lent you most of our bairn squad right?


yes mate and dont take it as a heavy dig, ive always had a soft spot for the toon, most scots feel like that about geordies, its just that youve got a great stadium, some of the most loyal fans in the world who fill the stadium and buy all the merchandise, so youve got plenty of cash and can afford to attract and pay for the best quality, you compare to almost any team in the world on all levels but you'se havent won anything for as long as i can remember. i just cant understand why?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

fucking football NERDS!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

sorry Ic3, we shouldn't be talkin about mens games, i know it goes right over the heads of some of the shirt lifters.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sorry Ic3, we shouldn't be talkin about mens games, i know it goes right over the heads of some of the shirt lifters.


lol no i just get upset coz id like to be able to run around kickin balls!

justw atchig new tv series called yukon men great show hard life for those dudes,,evenw orse for wolves!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no mate that was last week, been a good boy since sunday. lol,billys cool mate i spoke to him earlier its all sorted, i knew it would be but its nice to yank his chain now and then. he's a dodgy fucker and worth a watching.


He takes it well.. Hes a good Man that tosser Billy..LOL


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no i just get upset coz id like to be able to run around kickin balls!
> 
> justw atchig new tv series called yukon men great show hard life for those dudes,,evenw orse for wolves!


never seen it mate but i can guess the sort of guys your talking about, big hairy white geezers with no fear that can survive like bear ghrylls.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well we ouwld have been able to comapre the EXO to the PYSCO clone onlys IF MY PHYSCO HAD BEEN SENT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,billy!!!!!


Fucking hell Ive been flat out m8 all fucking week. Ill get it to u. Fucking bursting balls. Ive got a wife that does that


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hell Ive been flat out m8 all fucking week. Ill get it to u. Fucking bursting balls. Ive got a wife that does that


our mutual friend has been and gone. btw good reports back on that, turns out there nowt but soapbar about and its kinda shitty stuff(more so than usual i should say)...now get yer fuckin fingerout and send that clone ya nugget.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yes mate and dont take it as a heavy dig, ive always had a soft spot for the toon, most scots feel like that about geordies, its just that youve got a great stadium, some of the most loyal fans in the world who fill the stadium and buy all the merchandise, so youve got plenty of cash and can afford to attract and pay for the best quality, you compare to almost any team in the world on all levels but you'se havent won anything for as long as i can remember. i just cant understand why?


All sorts of reasons really, from Shitty management changes made by the owners. Selling players from under them. Shite luck with injuries, mind on that season a few back where we literally had the bare minimum they are allowed to even compete the list goes on. 

We're playing European football and challenging for top 6 spots. Moving in the right direction at least but mike ashley is a reet tight arse, squeeks when he walks. We've got anita for defence in this transfer window but badly need a cover striker we've got away to African cup of nations in Jan ffs if key players get crocked we've got no cover.If winning the league was judged on how much we support and love the toon we'd have a trophy cabinet full.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hell Ive been flat out m8 all fucking week. Ill get it to u. Fucking bursting balls. Ive got a wife that does that


lol you said it not me toss-pot!!haha,,,,,,, lol get it in the post man! dont make me come up ther


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows it goin sambo, you got ya grow on yet mate?
> 
> The lemon is huge come 8 weeks mate id say better then the exo just fuck knows what it would be like at 8weeks the 9weeks stuff is strong.


Yeah I'm back up n running now m8 6 exo under 1200 in a 2.4mtr tent, I think they all exo could be a pyscho but pretty shore its exo not that I can tell, is just I remember only cloning from a couple and they where exo I think? 

I've chopped them all at 8wk, and all with ripen and without, the lemon came out lovely was at day 59 was in soil and I had fed nuffing but ripen from day 42 but ask las it came out lovely, he was shocked when I told him early it was.

But not as much yield as a 8wk exo in the same conditions.

I honestly don't even like smoking the exo that much anymore, out of the 4 it would be bottom of my list for smoking but growing top deffo it gos just as quick people never complain and it yields more quicker for me anyway.

I'd love to get either the mango haze or the super silver haze from mr nice, sex them select the best mothers blah blah that's what I'd like to but its not realistic for me, I need a strain that will always fly out, is easy to grow, yields and gets ya wrecked and I need that in 8wks max with the added bonus that if I'm desperate for cash I could chop it all at 7wks and still it would be more than acceptable as top priced smoke.


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow just getting the hang of this site..hey guys im new to the site but not to growing but had a big break and now im back.(This is all in my mind this growing stuff) being that im in the London and that...

i really hope you guyz are up for helping me along this sweet road??

I have just put 5 L.A Cheese seedz to crack
3 Mountain Kush to crack
1 HEX seed to crack (this free)
1 Applejack to creack (this free) all fem.

and i have a 1 month old white rhino just chilling under a 250watt cfl...Anyone worked with any of them?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

whats this ripen stuff yez are talkin about? billy mentioned it when he was in my flat the other day. whats the story on it, price, who makes it and what exactly does it do( and dont just say fuckin 'ripen' ya cunts)


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

@Dura this stuff mate, don't know how it works but it does, adds to the flavour and helps bring the time down not much but if your gonna chop early this stuff will deffo help and even if ya not chopping early it's worth using the last 2 weeks for the flavour.

http://www.growell.co.uk/general-hydroponics-ripen.html


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 1, 2012)

you give it to the plant ten days before you cut the plant at the end of its life..

it tells the plant look you got ten days then your dead(ok sounds mind i know) but then the plant puts everything its got into making sure she looks her best..its just a flowering enhancer.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

cheers lads, it looks and sounds ok , mite give it a shot for this one its due chopt in about 3 weeks and i need to hit the hydroshop for coco and feed anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Garden-Plants-/2032/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_nkw=ripen

or ebay fuk growell they take the piss!!!

il be putting mine in veg in a week or so ,got to get the old key meter topped up for the 8 qwid a day its gunna cost me to veg,as im gunna veg for 10-14 days this time,,which i dont nirmally do,but i dont want a good yeil i want a GREAT!! yeild,,these 10 litre airpots best be good!

LMAO kevs sites been down a week,HAHAHA bitter sweet is all i can think atm but im sure i can think of summet better


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

8 quid a day? fuckin hell mate thats stiff, what you running?


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 1, 2012)

wow will so you can get away with having that much power to cost 8 quid a day and no ele company will be at your door??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> 8 quid a day? fuckin hell mate thats stiff, what you running?


8 qwid is with other shit in the house not purely the hps--only 900 watts hps btw a 600 and a 250 twaeked to 300



EliteSmoker said:


> wow will so you can get away with having that much power to cost 8 quid a day and no ele company will be at your door??


yes mate its nothing really as long as you pay then ther not bothered,,i guess they would encourage using more? bare in mind my pc runs 650 watts,,i use it for encoding and thats the most stress u can put on a pc so it maxes out constantly,,, then thers the washer and shit ,,,but yeh 8.50 a day roughly,,sumtimes more,,i fucking hate keymetres


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

EliteSmoker said:


> wow will so you can get away with having that much power to cost 8 quid a day and no ele company will be at your door??


Power companies are in the business to make money. If someone uses lots of power and pays for it, then the power company does not care one bit, that means more money for them! Most people get caught by power companies because they set up a few 1kw lights and then bypass the meter. Power companies are concerned about the ones stealing their product, they are more than welcome to give you all you want if you pay for it.


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 1, 2012)

you lot are epic thanks a lot on that one..better do some more shopping...


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

my electric is nearly £400 a quarter with the 2x 600w lights and everything else we use in the house but that only works out roughly about £4 a day. ic3 must have a rechargable vibrator constantly on the go lol


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 1, 2012)

again thank..i have always been abit tight some times but you have open my eyes maybe to big to fast lol...and i will to one of them vibrator for the gf so i can stay in the garden lol..


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

im about 2.20 a day with a 600 hps, fan and household shit goin too. tbh i dont use much power, i turn lights off behind me and do all the power saving stuff as well.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

So thalidomide manufacturer finally apologises.

I know a few people who won't be applauding.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my electric is nearly £400 a quarter with the 2x 600w lights and everything else we use in the house but that only works out roughly about £4 a day. ic3 must have a rechargable vibrator constantly on the go lol


lol il talk to the wife i have sum questions!!!



dura72 said:


> im about 2.20 a day with a 600 hps, fan and household shit goin too. tbh i dont use much power, i turn lights off behind me and do all the power saving stuff as well.


well we got my 9000 watts... new digtial washer and dryer,,,650 on the pc the thers the 50 inch and media boxes ect ect ect.. teh ,list goes on,.,, full time family house so i guess i may need to start turning shit off


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol il talk to the wife i have sum questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> well we got my 9000 watts... new digtial washer and dryer,,,650 on the pc the thers the 50 inch and media boxes ect ect ect.. teh ,list goes on,.,, full time family house so i guess i may need to start turning shit off


cheaper if you just abandon your family.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 1, 2012)

Its costing me 48p an hour atm that's with me grow on the go and normal house hold shit. I got one of thos things that tell's you what its costing ya rigged up to the meter, wireless jobbie with a little lcd display that tells you what you need to know. Not bad as im running AC as well as my grow lights plus the plasmas on 24hrs a day and other shit as well.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 1, 2012)

U gotta smart box jimmy tells ya how much your usin and stuff dont know how it works but it would scare me!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 1, 2012)

Its a kit chedz you buy, put a sensor around your mains lead feeding ya house and that sends wireless signal to a small lcd monitor you can put where you like. I got it cause i was interested to see what me grows were costing me. Ive turned me grow off an hour ago and im paying 19p now an hour. No a bad little gizzmo.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 1, 2012)

Some amount of shite talk on here. Just as shite as ma hash


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Some amount of shite talk on here. Just as shite as ma hash


nothings that bad LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

man im bored ... hows billy today anyhow ?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

im not sayin your hash is the best ever put on gods green earth but its a bloody country mile better than standard soapbar, no one i know would mind in the slightest payin a ton for an oz as opposed to the 70 thats normal for soapbar. as i said its mibbe not temple ball but its fuckin miles better than the usual 'council' rocky. its clean for a start. that alone is worth a score, no rank tang when its burning. even had one guy said that its unlike every other bit of soft he's ever had it doesnt give him a thumpin headache. for that price bill and goin by the way my crew are talking i'll take it for as long as you got it.( christ im actually giving you a fucking compliment here, cherish it well for the rarity value).


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im not sayin your hash is the best ever put on gods green earth but its a bloody country mile better than standard soapbar, no one i know would mind in the slightest payin a ton for an oz as opposed to the 70 thats normal for soapbar. as i said its mibbe not temple ball but its fuckin miles better than the usual 'council' rocky. its clean for a start. that alone is worth a score, no rank tang when its burning. even had one guy said that its unlike every other bit of soft he's ever had it doesnt give him a thumpin headache. for that price bill and goin by the way my crew are talking i'll take it for as long as you got it.( christ im actually giving you a fucking compliment here, cherish it well for the rarity value).


i aint gonna even open this can of worms again but WTF lol ... it doesnt even get me stoned in the slightest ... thats all im gonna say on the matter


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

mibbe your tolerance is too high with high grade green, my mob tend to buy bog-standard soapbar so its definetly a step up from that.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Lordy.. how much? LOL

Soap will cost you £30 an Ounce.

So, whats wrong with yer hash? you used all vegitive matter and no Trichomes? lol o_0


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

My tolerance is non-existant right now, as is Kurois, we took it on our holliday and both thought it utter gash. You scots must have a completely fucked up notion of what it is to be high i guess because other than the mellow i described, that stuff did sweet fuck all, it's not everyday you have a weed or hash that you paid money for, that makes you GLAD when it's all run out  I'd pay mayvbe £60 for that stuff, but i learnt my lesson. You scots are crazy fuckers. But hey, going by the state of your birds even a knife in the ribs would probably be considered worth it


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

lol, ive had reports back from quite a few people happy with it, personally doesnt bother me coz i dont smoke the shit( makes you lazy and thick), so as long as they pay it aint any concern. and yeah soapbar up here tends to go for 60 to 80 an oz. and it cant just be the scots coz one customer messaged me to tell me he was mashed, and he's an english lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

still on about the hash i see lol

last episode of breaking bad for 6months tomorrow, its shit stopping half way through the season for that long?

oh and wtf was spurs thinking sacking redknapp, having a great start with avb half the team sold its gonna be a fun season.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

English folk can be useless as well, on ym 21st birthday i was smpoking what i considered pot pouri, spoke about it on these forums., had everyone comatose, have had people telling me the weed i have is laced, but no, right now half a joint of near any weed will put me on my ass quite literally, and this hash did sweet fuck all. Just saying it how it is  I'd have a hard time accepting that anyone who toked on the regular would consider this stuff capable of mashing you up.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

Makes me wanna try it to see what all the fuss is about!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

i aint getting into it , ive said my bit ...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

To be honest it did give me the giggles , i was literally pissing myself when i sent some id "cleaned" to sambo and he told me he had smoked it on a bucket !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> To be honest it did give me the giggles , i was literally pissing myself when i sent some id "cleaned" to sambo and he told me he had smoked it on a bucket !


i gave up after half a bucket, it was unsmokable ''cleaned'' was better uncleaned lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> To be honest it did give me the giggles , i was literally pissing myself when i sent some id "cleaned" to sambo and he told me he had smoked it on a bucket !


You have Mail!!! +Rep man


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

anyone on xbox live?? what games u play?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

my qwiso is nearly dry  it fucking stinks when the iso is evaporating tho lol. its got a little bit of white liquid left, is that normal?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> anyone on xbox live?? what games u play?


fraid not, i play grown up games, that is to say pc games  I like consoles for certain games, got the ps2 plugged in right now for some ssx and time splitters, or the n64 for mario etc, but anything that involves shooting or RTS which is pretty much all i play, pc wins for those. Just bought the new counter strike global offensive  seems different but fun none the less. am i right in thinking that game can be played online across platforms i.e a pc gamer playing against a 360 gamer vs a ps3 gamer? That would be interesting  There's a reason i use a computer for shooting people


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> anyone on xbox live?? what games u play?


im playing modern warfare 3 at the mo mate. i like that infected mode. what about you?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my qwiso is nearly dry  it fucking stinks when the iso is evaporating tho lol. its got a little bit of white liquid left, is that normal?


The white is not meant to be there. Definately not. Looking at the bottle it just sais Alcohol # 1 or something? Did you use the right stuff? needs to be as near 100% pure isopropyl alcohol, mine was 99.9%, so a barest of contaminant left over. Yours looks plain wrong i'm afraid, doesn't look healthy.

Once it's evaporated your dish should have nothing in it but brown stuff that you'll need to scrape off with a stanley balde. But there should be nothing but brown hashy residue. Not white. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> fraid not, i play grown up games, that is to say pc games  I like consoles for certain games, got the ps2 plugged in right now for some ssx and time splitters, or the n64 for mario etc, but anything that involves shooting or RTS which is pretty much all i play, pc wins for those. Just bought the new counter strike global offensive  seems different but fun none the less. am i right in thinking that game can be played online across platforms i.e a pc gamer playing against a 360 gamer vs a ps3 gamer? That would be interesting  There's a reason i use a computer for shooting people



nooooooo, not yet anyway but ppl have been talking about something like that for years. do you play with a windowsLive id? get achievements for your pc games?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im playing modern warfare 3 at the mo mate. i like that infected mode. what about you?


bit of a mix atm, im an achievement whore so am always on the look out for quick games, but also like the ones that take ages, atm im on Gears3 a lot, splinter cell, ghost recon, black ops etc. 

whats your gammertag, ill add you


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> nooooooo, not yet anyway but ppl have been talking about something like that for years. do you play with a windowsLive id? get achievements for your pc games?


Just looked, valve pulled it from cs:go at the last minute. Buggar. 

I din't use a live id. Fuck that. I generally just mess around on LAN or on single player games. I have a poor attention span, i'll often just play a game for 15 miutes and get bored with it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> The white is not meant to be there. Definately not. Looking at the bottle it just sais Alcohol # 1 or something? Did you use the right stuff? needs to be as near 100% pure isopropyl alcohol, mine was 99.9%, so a barest of contaminant left over. Yours looks plain wrong i'm afraid, doesn't look healthy.
> 
> Once it's evaporated your dish should have nothing in it but brown stuff that you'll need to scrape off with a stanley balde. But there should be nothing but brown hashy residue. Not white. Fingers crossed.


it says alchohol # 3 and 99.9% pure. i cleaned everything out before i made it too  

it should be dry by the morning so ill give it a try to see what its like. cheers mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

Fuck playing games i smoke weed and watch lesbians ! LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

Tbh though i am quite partial to loading counterstrike up with a few bots and shoot the fuck out them lol


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> it says alchohol # 3 and 99.9% pure. i cleaned everything out before i made it too
> 
> it should be dry by the morning so ill give it a try to see what its like. cheers mate


Might be an idea to re-wash it mate if you can and do away with the filters you used, white being left behind and those filters being white can't just be coincidence? I used cheap arse tights and a sieve and didn't have any extra residues.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just looked, valve pulled it from cs:go at the last minute. Buggar.
> 
> I din't use a live id. Fuck that. I generally just mess around on LAN or on single player games. I have a poor attention span, i'll often just play a game for 15 miutes and get bored with it.


lol i remember doin that in the old days TTT, sat at the commodore64 waiting half hr for a game to load being forced to have a visually enduced epilectic fit, to play the game for 5mins and think, ill play something else and it all started again


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

dragon next time use the knees on the tights if its only the arse thats cheap you should be fine....or maybe the ankles.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Might be an idea to re-wash it mate if you can and do away with the filters you used, white being left behind and those filters being white can't just be coincidence? I used cheap arse tights and a sieve and didn't have any extra residues.


cheers mate ill give it a try. i knew i'd fuck it up on my first go lol


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> dragon next time use the knees on the tights if its only the arse thats cheap you should be fine....or maybe the ankles.


Had me puzzled then mate I had to look back and read what I wrote lol, didn't even mean to put the word arse in there, I need to learn to read what I write before I hit the post butto


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Had me puzzled then mate I had to look back and read what I wrote lol, didn't even mean to put the word arse in there, I need to learn to read what I write before I hit the post butto


did you leave the n out of button on purpose then? lol


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate ill give it a try. i knew i'd fuck it up on my first go lol


I'd say more bad luck rather than fucked up mate, I was looking to see how others do it the other day and saw a guy using coffee filters so I'd go with dodgy filters, also ya don't know til you try and I would have used those filters if I'd have had them


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> did you leave the n out of button on purpose then? lol


No I never read it back lol pure dumbass moment mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

what you got on the grow at minute drags owt nice ?


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> what you got on the grow at minute drags owt nice ?


Nothing at the mo mate, just waiting on my clones to root and then I'll be off will be a mix up of exo,pyscho,livers gonna be giving them a go in coco. Not sure how many of each yet will have to see how it goes and how temps are looking ideally I'd like to go with 2x 600's rather than the 1.
Also I'll be cracking some seeds in the next couple of weeks so will have a fair mix up just waiting on this fucking summer to end so I can get on.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> what you got on the grow at minute drags owt nice ?


I really need to read what I type I left out what about yourself mate what you got on the go?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I really need to read what I type I left out what about yourself mate what you got on the go?


Sounds good , a nice mixture of the clone onlys will see you right , anything nice your looking forward to cracking in those seeds ? 
Ive got a 2 pineapple express clones and 2 exo clones veggin at minute but not got the HPS or tent set up till next weekend so nothing in flower , just stuck some bubba kush x master kush seeds in a wet paper towel aswell so if they crack ill throw them in the mix aswell


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 1, 2012)

This waterin is doin me nut in already haha 
wots every1 upto ??


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Sounds good , a nice mixture of the clone onlys will see you right , anything nice your looking forward to cracking in those seeds ?
> Ive got a 2 pineapple express clones and 2 exo clones veggin at minute but not got the HPS or tent set up till next weekend so nothing in flower , just stuck some bubba kush x master kush seeds in a wet paper towel aswell so if they crack ill throw them in the mix aswell


Happy days mate sounds like you got a good mix on the go aswell, I'm gonna do a couple of each mate the livers x gk and the white russian to start because I know the russians are fems so eitherway I can start the cycle off with them if the livers x turns out be males.
The plan is to veg them up and clone them and then just run the clones and see how they do, if the quality is there then they'll get a proper run been thinking about 2L hempys for the clones so I can slot them in where the 2 light foot prints cross, everything will be kept small so should be a fair run for them, If that works then I'll just keep cycling through the seeds as I do the clones if that makes sense mate, should be able to go through a few seeds that way without sacrificing any weight in the grow.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

well ive got another 4 blue widow, followed by another 5 blue widow and what i was told was cheese(although billy said it wasnt) after that ive got few fem'd ,that the fairy brought me( cheers dragon), to try ; a power skunk, power kush, shark attack, critical jack and ......another blue widow(mite just leave it for a bit as that must be about 20 odd ive done so far, reasonable plant though).ive also got a shed load of other stuff that the fairy gifted me although most are regs and i cant afford the disappointment rite now so i'll leave them till next year i think


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

No worries mate, got to put the bills first I know I need a good one this time around aswell.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

i just finished re-rinsing that stuff. i think the filter must have ripped cos there was little bits of leaf at the bottom. hopefully this time it should be better lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

that last grow was pathetic but i need two half decent ones next...one for uni stuff; laptop, books, travel expenses, etc and the following one for chrimbo. i should manage 3 before chrimbo though, only problem is ive still got this fucking eviction hanging over me. ill be bastarding glad when its over, but if it goes wrong i swear by almighty god that the brand spanking new council office that theyve just built is getting torched, im gonna give the fuckers a 10million quid fucking guy fawkes nite that no-one will ever forget. and you can bet yer house on that.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i just finished re-rinsing that stuff. i think the filter must have ripped cos there was little bits of leaf at the bottom. hopefully this time it should be better lol


What did you use instead of the coffee filters mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> What did you use instead of the coffee filters mate?


t-shirt cos i didnt have tights lol. there was a light brown sludge at the bottom with bits of leaf in it. ill buy a set of tights for the next time i try it


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> that last grow was pathetic but i need two half decent ones next...one for uni stuff; laptop, books, travel expenses, etc and the following one for chrimbo. i should manage 3 before chrimbo though, only problem is ive still got this fucking eviction hanging over me. ill be bastarding glad when its over, but if it goes wrong i swear by almighty god that the brand spanking new council office that theyve just built is getting torched, im gonna give the fuckers a 10million quid fucking guy fawkes nite that no-one will ever forget. and you can bet yer house on that.


sounds like you'll be good mate getting 3 in before crimbo as for the eviction fingers crossed for ya, do you think it will happen? I would have thought they would have to house you after making it a pointless motion? or does it work differently in scotland mate?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

the dont have to house you if the eviction was for anti-social behaviour, especially drugs, its not usual for them to gain an eviction in cases of small scale cultivation its more normally dealers there chasing( its reckoned ive pissed sum1 off on facebook with my smart arse comments, i got grassed up to the social and sum other shit as well) the judge will take into consideration i wasnt reported by my neighbours it only came to light due to a drunk driving pull , ive been a good tenant for nine years with no previous housing problems, the fact i got good comm service and probation reports, the years alcohol counselling and the uni acceptance . it should go in my favour but you never know,the judge could be a cunt, last time i got a months remand for a fuckin domestic vandalism.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 1, 2012)

ive had a look on google for qwiso and a few people have had that problem. i even seen a pic of red liquid lmao


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> that last grow was pathetic but i need two half decent ones next...one for uni stuff; laptop, books, travel expenses, etc and the following one for chrimbo. i should manage 3 before chrimbo though, only problem is ive still got this fucking eviction hanging over me. ill be bastarding glad when its over, but if it goes wrong i swear by almighty god that the brand spanking new council office that theyve just built is getting torched, im gonna give the fuckers a 10million quid fucking guy fawkes nite that no-one will ever forget. and you can bet yer house on that.


i know how you feel bro, i start uni in 3 weeks and have nothing yet, waiting to hear bk from SF but they take thier time, i need my next harvest to sort out debt and get me settled for uni, not easy when theres a 5month old baby girl in the mix too


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 1, 2012)

need a digital camera, new lappy and a new iphone coz i lost mine about 10wks ago


----------



## dura72 (Sep 1, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> i know how you feel bro, i start uni in 3 weeks and have nothing yet, waiting to hear bk from SF but they take thier time, i need my next harvest to sort out debt and get me settled for uni, not easy when theres a 5month old baby girl in the mix too


im havin probs with the loans comapny too, they saas(student awards agencgy for scotland) told me back in april what i was getting and they gave me a payment schedule, they also tole me what size of a loan i was gettin but the loan company would be forwarding a letter with the schedule, so i waited until two weeks ago and phoned them, the cunts told me the werent givin me anything till i had paid an outstanding loan from 1994, 825 quid!, so i got the cash and paid them and then called back a week later, they claim they dont have the info they need from saas, so i called them, they claim the info was sent back in april but they re-sent it again for me, so i gave it a cpl of days for there systems to update, FUCKIN UPDATE???? what age of computers are they workin with for fuck sake, so right now im stuck waiting on the dozy cunts sorting it out. fuckin shambles. my next grow will be chopt in about 3 weeks anda new grow ill be starting full veg next week, its currently sitting ready waiting on me buying coco and shit, and then my 3rd will be cracked probably next weekend, so that it arrives almost bang on chrimbo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No worries mate, got to put the bills first I know I need a good one this time around aswell.


think we all at that stage mate,, im sik of piddley grows with crappy yeilds and soso qualiity,, t he best i did yeailded the least!! sucks NEEDS to be a good one this time its my xmas shit and shit for house,,, promised the missus sum shit and got debts  pressures on


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

So i'm not the only one who keeps my missus happy about my plants by promising cash flow, and then regularly falling short 

Still at least i'm stoned enough to endure the nagging


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i so i gave it a cpl of days for there systems to update, FUCKIN UPDATE???? what age of computers are they workin with for fuck sake, so right now im stuck waiting on the dozy cunts sorting it out. fuckin shambles.


I'm an English student (as I live in England, not that I study it) and every letter from Student Finance arrives 9-10 days after it was dated!! Really??!!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I'm an English student (as I live in England, not that I study it) and every letter from Student Finance arrives 9-10 days after it was dated!! Really??!!


If I was an English student I would remind you that it's "their" not "there"


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

morning bum boys.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

morning seat sniffers


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Me personally sket I no mine is the real deal from smell and flavour and also the source of the clone.
> 
> But smell n flavour mainly, also I've smoked exo on and off for a long time so ya just no.
> 
> ...





supersillybilly said:


> Exo is shite. FACT Livers piss's all over it in every department. Best thats kicking about is Las's lemon. Massive yield.....stinks like fuck, easy to trim, tastes amazing and a beautiful high. FACT lol



so its down to the yield then ? 

why do the blues/livers need tying up ? is it because the branches are thin or is it the buds get to big and heavy ?. i was told the livers are ready in 8weeks.... is this fact lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning seat sniffers



seat sniffers ? i don't get what your saying


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 2, 2012)

hey mdb, hows things mate? ive hardly seen you on sinse the school hols started


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so its down to the yield then ?
> 
> why do the blues/livers need tying up ? is it because the branches are thin or is it the buds get to big and heavy ?. i was told the livers are ready in 8weeks.... is this fact lol


its only fact if its in caps FACT lol

and you dont know what a seat sniffer is? its a pair of trousers away from a knicker sniffer


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> seat sniffers ? i don't get what your saying


perverts have been accused of sniffing either toilet seats or kids bike seats.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its only fact if its in caps FACT lol
> 
> and you dont know what a seat sniffer is? its a pair of trousers away from a knicker sniffer





dura72 said:


> perverts have been accused of sniffing either toilet seats or kids bike seats.


that disgusting and very disturbing.... FACT


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

U got it all wrong its only FACT if I'm pissed up and adding FACT to the end of each abusive post followed by lots of ........... FACT............ Lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> think we all at that stage mate,, im sik of piddley grows with crappy yeilds and soso qualiity,, t he best i did yeailded the least!! sucks NEEDS to be a good one this time its my xmas shit and shit for house,,, promised the missus sum shit and got debts  pressures on


My miss well she smokes just as much and expects cash,so....fuck nose what im on about im baked


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U got it all wrong its only FACT if I'm pissed up and adding FACT to the end of each abusive post followed by lots of ........... FACT............ Lol


&#8203;lol funny fecker


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning seat sniffers



Morning Dog ass sniffer...LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone has sniffed a birds pants even better if they are covered in some serious discharge

Im fucking ruff


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Everyone has sniffed a birds pants even better if they are covered in some serious discharge
> 
> Im fucking ruff


Morning Sir Billy. Why so ruff mate did ye have a little run in with the booze did ya?LOL

Oh is Billy still being nice to dura?


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 2, 2012)

Otherwise what's the point eh!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Everyone has sniffed a birds pants even better if they are covered in some serious discharge
> 
> Im fucking ruff



good. cunt.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Good morning to u Dura. Im gonae get back on the booze


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Good morning to u Dura. Im gonae get back on the booze


i wasnt goin to but im gonna have sum spare cash soon so ah think ahll jist go a bit nuts..........................................................


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh and good morning bill.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 2, 2012)

dont invite billy around he will be in you dirty washing looking for you birds thongs lol,i know your typesell them on the internet in sealable bags he he


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i wasnt goin to but im gonna have sum spare cash soon so ah think ahll jist go a bit nuts..........................................................


dont do it buy grow shit,better for ya!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> dont do it buy grow shit,better for ya!



its fine....its billys money.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Im no even biting...........6 cans of Tsyke, bag of sniff and lying on the couch aw day


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 2, 2012)

nice way to wind down for the weekend


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im no even biting...........6 cans of Tsyke, bag of sniff and lying on the couch aw day


Swap the beer for vodka, add some vals maybe a spliff too and then its a proper sunday lol (I wished)


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Mibby just take a bag of valium instead and drink loads of tea and eat everything


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

ahm just chilling too, av got the wee man so its out to the park and shit for me, good fun and tbh i dont really want to drink. i know im gonna be sorted in a few weeks and ive just had a bit of semi-good news about my eviction case. its calling for a pre-proof reading in october and then the full proofs during december, basically it means the judge wants to hear my side of the story and its unlikely the eviction will actually happen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2012)

Pints of g&t have left me in a plight.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Im away to get a slush machine. Anyone wanna join me in slushy strawberry vodka


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 2, 2012)

i dont drink realy anymore used to,but never been able to smoke and drink,but if i did always needed to get stoned first then i wouldent whity


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im away to get a slush machine. Anyone wanna join me in slushy strawberry vodka


Yes please! Don't forget to bring the coke n vals too lol


----------



## Newb85 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm in Surrey.. Need some clones? Anyone?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Newb85 said:


> I'm in Surrey.. Need some clones? Anyone?


need to be a bit clearer mate, you got clones? or looking for them? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

Newb85 said:


> I'm in Surrey.. Need some clones? Anyone?



shit like this makes me laugh yet it happens over n over again ..... 

who the fuck in there right mind goes onto a cannabis forum and asks for clones straight away without as much as a hello , how do you even know that if i say yeah ill send you some im not the police trying to set you up ....

and on the other side of the coin who the fuck is going to accept clones off someone we dont know ! 

People need to learn to be safe , bunch of fuckwits !


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> hey mdb, hows things mate? ive hardly seen you on sinse the school hols started


how do mr t hope all is well with u and urs?
im ok ta mate been smoking to much and had loads to do.
had few issues also and had alot thinking and future planning to do


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2012)

Ive been on here over 4 years & no one has offered me a clone yet..... CUNTS !


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Ive been on here over 4 years & no one has offered me a clone yet..... CUNTS !


That means you post about 1 post a week. Kinda gotta make yoruself known and make some friends. Clones generally get sent out to friends and folk people actually know.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> shit like this makes me laugh yet it happens over n over again .....
> 
> who the fuck in there right mind goes onto a cannabis forum and asks for clones straight away without as much as a hello , how do you even know that if i say yeah ill send you some im not the police trying to set you up ....
> 
> ...



LOL.... to Funny


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That means you post about 1 post a week. Kinda gotta make yoruself known and make some friends. Clones generally get sent out to friends and folk people actually know.


Yes , you're right, but prob why i haven't had a bust yet !spose you cant have everything !


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do mr t hope all is well with u and urs?
> im ok ta mate been smoking to much and had loads to do.
> had few issues also and had alot thinking and future planning to do


hope your all sorted now mate.

im good thanks. off on hols tomorrow and cant wait to get back up and growing lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Yes , you're right, but prob why i haven't had a bust yet !spose you cant have everything !


Niether have i


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

man peeps r clone mad here. overrated. slh las pheno only real keeper out wot i tried. exo common and everywhere. buy somedank seeds and clone ya own. least then u ent got same weed as most. reason they popular growers is cos it clone only and sells for more.
i can get clones and i never have yet cos to many seeds off things i not tried yet. once u try th clone onlys then for me then novalty wore off


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

smoking clone onlys and not the newer stronger strains is like wearing 80s clothes cos they more comfy haha or having a bowl cut hair do cos u scared off change.
they have there place tho and that is to cross and breed with and make newer strains


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> smoking clone onlys and not the newer stronger strains is like wearing 80s clothes cos they more comfy haha or having a bowl cut hair do cos u scared off change.
> they have there place tho and that is to cross and breed with and make newer strains


Right now my tollerance is way down, so most "good" weed will knock me around, but when i was growing, i kept the exo for the duration for a reason, not one plant i grew could be considered even worth smoking when there was a jar of exo to chose from as well. The exo was also the only one where an entire group of people unanimously agreed that it had to be spiked with something. Never got that reaction from anything else nor saw people getting so wrecked as on the exo, people plain stopped smoking with me when i was smoking exo as it just knocked them out, more often than not quite literally.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

I can smoke exo 24 7. After 1st reefer i stay that stoned. Other weeds i get so stoned i dribble.
I use exo as a nice change but annoys me buying ozs as goes way to quick and its all bout the smell for me exo. High just doesnt do it anymore.

Oh and newuser and cheds r the clone kings , they start to panic thought off modern weed hahahahhahahahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
wake up u cunts wheres the banter??


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

It's each to their own  i found i got used to exo very fast, but even with that being the case, nothing compared. Granted i have not ever had a real sativa to try out, but in terms of the indicas or hybrids, they were not worth my time or effort.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> smoking clone onlys and not the newer stronger strains is like wearing 80s clothes cos they more comfy haha or having a bowl cut hair do cos u scared off change.
> they have there place tho and that is to cross and breed with and make newer strains


so you've seen pics of bill then?he looks like sum1 stripped him naked, covered him in glue and used his head to ram raid oxfam and the way he's built i reckon his mum was expressing Mcflurrys' thru her nips.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2012)

ile say one thing, dura is a funny fucker , makes me roar every time i come on here ! keep it up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> I can smoke exo 24 7. After 1st reefer i stay that stoned. Other weeds i get so stoned i dribble.
> I use exo as a nice change but annoys me buying ozs as goes way to quick and its all bout the smell for me exo. High just doesnt do it anymore.
> 
> Oh and newuser and cheds r the clone kings , they start to panic thought off modern weed hahahahhahahahahahahhaahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> wake up u cunts wheres the banter??


yeh i found i got used to the exo real qwik and yeh u do stay at the same high!! be interesteing to see the thc and cbd levels,,, coz it took my pain rite away weni was smokin it,,yet i didnt get so stoned im gouching and dribbling like a junky



mad dog bark said:


> man peeps r clone mad here. overrated. slh las pheno only real keeper out wot i tried. exo common and everywhere. buy somedank seeds and clone ya own. least then u ent got same weed as most. reason they popular growers is cos it clone only and sells for more.
> i can get clones and i never have yet cos to many seeds off things i not tried yet. once u try th clone onlys then for me then novalty wore off


ther is NO exo wer i am,,shiti got a oz and i got bombarded after giving one joint away!Lol the stuff sells itself also none of this bartering with fucking price 2 a oz and thats that,,dont like it go buy sum shite elseware!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

U on the crack again mdb or just the time of the month? 

And don't lie m8 u always dribble lmao


----------



## Smokee42O (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi there, First time UK OUTDOOR grower here, I am looking for some advice and opinions, I was thinking of buying 3 lowryder 2 seeds starting there growth In my flat and then moving them to an outdoors location. I would like to know if my lowryder 2's will survive if i plant them in mid September through to the start of November? These seeds are feminist auto flowering and apparently very resistant and strong for outdoor growth. All advice and help welcome. Thanks for reading.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokee42O said:


> Hi there, First time UK OUTDOOR grower here, I am looking for some advice and opinions, I was thinking of buying 3 lowryder 2 seeds starting there growth In my flat and then moving them to an outdoors location. I would like to know if my lowryder 2's will survive if i plant them in mid September through to the start of November? These seeds are feminist auto flowering and apparently very resistant and strong for outdoor growth. All advice and help welcome. Thanks for reading.



why would you want to start them outdoors if your gonna bring them in anyway? ok you mite save a bit lof leccy but your gonna end up with them going straight into there flowering period due to daylight hours. wouldnt do it myself if i had a choice. get an indoor grow going and leave it till next april, may before you venture out.


----------



## Smokee42O (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> why would you want to start them outdoors if your gonna bring them in anyway? ok you mite save a bit lof leccy but your gonna end up with them going straight into there flowering period due to daylight hours. wouldnt do it myself if i had a choice. get an indoor grow going and leave it till next april, may before you venture out.



*

The only reason i want them out the flat is because I share it with a lot of people and i dont want everyone knowing, i thought maybe if i got them germinated and into pots by the time they are say 3 feet then move the pots to a secret outdoor location in a forest area, I thought seen as we have had such a poor summer this year wed get some really good weather during September and October like we did last year, but im not an expert, Im mainly doing this as a hobby (something to learn) and of course a bit of personal smoke by the way.​




*


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

you mite be right and i understand your reasons but i sure as shit wouldnt bet on the weather. and moving 3 foot plants is not a lot of fun, ive had experience of this and i can assure you its a bloody nightmare.. best of luck anyway mate.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> so you've seen pics of bill then?he looks like sum1 stripped him naked, covered him in glue and used his head to ram raid oxfam and the way he's built i reckon his mum was expressing Mcflurrys' thru her nips.


Thats some funny fucking shit right thar


----------



## Smokee42O (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you mite be right and i understand your reasons but i sure as shit wouldnt bet on the weather. and moving 3 foot plants is not a lot of fun, ive had experience of this and i can assure you its a bloody nightmare.. best of luck anyway mate.


Just wanted to confirm its not an impossible task Im going after! So I take it it can be done its just the weather factor posing a threat? But if the weathers alright and I find a decent enough outdoor spot (Some where with lots of light exposure) It should be okay right>?


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

Evening all, how you enjoying another SUN-day...fucking england!!!

Yeah don;t bother planting outside this late in the year, and especially this year. I'm trying to grow in a south facing conservatory (side project), which was lit up amazingly in April and May, but since I put them out there to flower a few weeks ago, it's been tears, and the weather isn;t set to get any better. That said, try it if you like, you'll learn a lot and it'll be a good dummy run, just don't expect much....oh and he's right, moving big plants, especially illegal ones, is a nightmare, do it while they are smaller


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U on the crack again mdb or just the time of the month?
> 
> And don't lie m8 u always dribble lmao


u no me newuser i have a time off the day let alone month hahah
only time i dribble is wen u wear ya mankini hahahahahah gotta laugh i am a scouse and wot a royal fuck up they ave become. bad time run out weed. u wanna no the funny thing? can only buy pyscho tonight, so sent mrs to a mates hoping he has alittle amnesia haze left over


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are only thinking about it, then I would just forget it, you are too late in my opinion (especially since you do not have the seeds in your hands yet!)

3-5days germination. 1 weeks to get a nice root ball. Another week to settle into start pot. (3 weeks and you may be at 12 inches - probably a stretchy 12 inches). By the time they are 3 foot it is going to be middle of October and you just don't have enough time to get a decent amount of flowering. Just my opinion though.....

I started my outdoor in April from seed....https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam-3.html




Smokee42O said:


> Hi there, First time UK OUTDOOR grower here, I am looking for some advice and opinions, I was thinking of buying 3 lowryder 2 seeds starting there growth In my flat and then moving them to an outdoors location. I would like to know if my lowryder 2's will survive if i plant them in mid September through to the start of November? These seeds are feminist auto flowering and apparently very resistant and strong for outdoor growth. All advice and help welcome. Thanks for reading.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokee42O said:


> *
> 
> The only reason i want them out the flat is because I share it with a lot of people and i dont want everyone knowing, i thought maybe if i got them germinated and into pots by the time they are say 3 feet then move the pots to a secret outdoor location in a forest area, I thought seen as we have had such a poor summer this year wed get some really good weather during September and October like we did last year, but im not an expert, Im mainly doing this as a hobby (something to learn) and of course a bit of personal smoke by the way.​
> 
> ...


ask TT he knows ALLL about growing in shared flats!!pmpl


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

what's this "exo" I keep hearing about??


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> what's this "exo" I keep hearing about??


google it. uk exodus cheese


----------



## Smokee42O (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Evening all, how you enjoying another SUN-day...fucking england!!!
> 
> Yeah don;t bother planting outside this late in the year, and especially this year. I'm trying to grow in a south facing conservatory (side project), which was lit up amazingly in April and May, but since I put them out there to flower a few weeks ago, it's been tears, and the weather isn;t set to get any better. That said, try it if you like, you'll learn a lot and it'll be a good dummy run, just don't expect much....oh and he's right, moving big plants, especially illegal ones, is a nightmare, do it while they are smaller


Yeah all im looking to do is like you said a dummy run really, just to get some practical experience of growing instead of just sitting in reading about it, but will my efforts be of a total loss? Will I at least get some buds off these plants just to try? I did some research into what seeds would be best and reviews say these lowryder 2 seeds can grow well in not so great environments and conditions like in the UK, do you know this to be true or not? What seeds may i ask are you using in your south facing conservatory project?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

im bored fighting with celtic fans on facebook...same tired old shit...whats rangers fans and celtic fans got in common? theyre both obsessed with rangers.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

To be honest i'm not the right person to be giving you detailed info on out door growing. I grow 2 small plants indoors, on rotation, and always take 4 clones, use the best 2, and throw the others away. This time however i decided to stick them in small pots out there rather then chuck them. I'm not paying much attemtion to the feeding etc, more kind of see what happens for fun.

From what I have learnt about plants is the time they take to grow, and by the tme you get some seeds, pop them and then plant them, you're talking about 3 weeks. That means they will be flowering from seed, which has it problems and limitations (form what have read) and the lack of intense sun, I imagine will result in small budds that are pretty week. THC, from what I understand, is a reaction to the light intensity, kind of like a sun tan, so not much intense sun should mean less potency .... I believe....but I din't study Botany at Oxford


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokee42O said:


> Yeah all im looking to do is like you said a dummy run really, just to get some practical experience of growing instead of just sitting in reading about it, but will my efforts be of a total loss? Will I at least get some buds off these plants just to try? I did some research into what seeds would be best and reviews say these lowryder 2 seeds can grow well in not so great environments and conditions like in the UK, do you know this to be true or not? What seeds may i ask are you using in your south facing conservatory project?


i wouldnt waste my time trying to grow outdoors this time of year like everyone else has said. id look into making a stealth type grow in a wardrobe or something. keep them small and run straight from seed/cutting on 12/12 to try and get a crop every 9 weeks


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> google it. uk exodus cheese


Exodus cheese I have heard of, thanks stewie, I mean green thumb


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Exodus cheese I have heard of, thanks stewie, I mean green thumb


not to be mistaken with GHS exodus cheese


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Wit fuckin edjit wants to start an outdoor grow in September. No offence but give yerself a shake ya nut job.....Evening all


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

vals or beer n coke then bill? by the looks of that post i say beer n coke lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

evenin bill....whit ye been up to?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh good fuckin grief ahve got sum muppet on facebook , that types the first letter of every word in upper case, tryin tae have ago at me on the politics/history battlefield...ahm gonny give him ten mins and then ahm gonny make him turn his pc off and change his mobile number. and possibly cause him tae jump at loud noises and develop a nervous tic. fuckin clown.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

It's when your crack starts dribbling that you're in trouble... 



newuserlol said:


> U on the crack again mdb or just the time of the month?
> 
> And don't lie m8 u always dribble lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> smoking clone onlys and not the newer stronger strains is like wearing 80s clothes cos they more comfy haha or having a bowl cut hair do cos u scared off change.
> they have there place tho and that is to cross and breed with and make newer strains


are you finished with ya outburst now then m8? or do i need a to open a internet can of whooparse on ya lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

DONT diss the clone only mdb u know sambo will have yer balls for it!!!L

damn my foot smells putrid!like rotten shit just eminating from underneath the table mmmmmm tastey!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DONT diss the clone only mdb u know sambo will have yer balls for it!!!L
> 
> damn my foot smells putrid!like rotten shit just eminating from underneath the table mmmmmm tastey!!


show me something better in the same grow and dry frame and il say different.

get that fucking thing off ic3 tell the fuckers 1 more year then i wont the chop lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Las's SLH is the best out them all. Beer sambo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> show me something better in the same grow and dry frame and il say different.
> 
> get that fucking thing off ic3 tell the fuckers 1 more year then i wont the chop lol


lol yeh CHOP CHOP CHOP for me! but i doubt they will be putting the chopped bits in jars...or maybe they will? since im such a FIINNEE specimen!! lol




supersillybilly said:


> Las's SLH is the best out them all. Beer sambo


lol this laptop is FAAADDDiing away bill!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Las's SLH is the best out them all. Beer sambo


maybe finished i would agree bill i.e 10/11wks but that aint fitting in with my poor arse timeframe.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe finished i would agree bill i.e 10/11wks but that aint fitting in with my poor arse timeframe.


that EXO u sent me at 49 days was nice sam matey,,id even go as dfar to say i THINK i preffrreed it to full harvest,,or that may have been coz i hadent smoket neyfink good for a whil? itherway 49 days and KAPOW!! ndont happen often


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

my las's SLH was chopped at about 8 weeks ...... no complaints about that


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that EXO u sent me at 49 days was nice sam matey,,id even go as dfar to say i THINK i preffrreed it to full harvest,,or that may have been coz i hadent smoket neyfink good for a whil? itherway 49 days and KAPOW!! ndont happen often


i got 4oz of that plant and it was in the smallest pot of the 4 lol thats my point not its the nicest smoke it aint, not its the greatest it aint but tell me another strain that could do that in 49days???????


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

9 weeks is nice, 10 weeks is perfect 11 weeks is just stupid. Im going to cross it with some male jizz from a cracking og kush


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got 4oz of that plant lol thats my point not its the nicest smoke it aint, not its the greatest it aint but tell me another strain that could do that in 49days???????


yeh that kali mist i did was 6 weeks and was spankin!! dence aqnd tastey... i think thats what u got rob


was reading sumwer sum1 strain was going on 20 weeks and stil not ready!!lol guess thats a sativa haha LESSON!! u would just have to wait it out after that long wouldnt ya?

anyone growing those ridiculously expesvie seds atm?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh that kali mist i did was 6 weeks and was spankin!! dence aqnd tastey... i think thats what u got rob
> 
> 
> was reading sumwer sum1 strain was going on 20 weeks and stil not ready!!lol guess thats a sativa haha LESSON!! u would just have to wait it out after that long wouldnt ya?


no offence but kali mist at 6wks i aint even gonna comment, all i say is exo is a commercial strain it aint the greatest but you would be hard pressed to find a better smoke that yields as much, finishes as quick, is as easy to grow and stink as much.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no offence but kali mist at 6wks i aint even gonna comment, all i say is exo is a commercial strain it aint the greatest but you would be hard pressed to find a better smoke that yields as much, finishes as quick, is as easy to grow and stink as much.


was 12-12 from clone and ended up been JACK! lol fuking morons haha got sum pics sumwer


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

had to resort to the jim torbet scenario to eventually win...god the lengths i'll go to to fuckin slap doon sumcunts.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wit fuckin edjit wants to start an outdoor grow in September. No offence but give yerself a shake ya nut job.....Evening all


Now that's an entrance!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Now that's an entrance!!


Not at all ya gotta at least ask for the clone onlys sent free of charge or claim 64 lights when u only got 2 to really be a part of the groovy gang hay rodney lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Not at all ya gotta at leasy ask for the clone onlys sent free of charge or claim 64 lights when u only got 2 to really be a part of the groovy gang hay rodney lol


or ask about peicing plant stems!!! u forgot that one sam


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

All about making your presence known  Once i get my new house or flat (trial shift for this place is on thursday, any day now!) i'm gonna be shouting at everyone for various clones. Namely i just want exo back on the go and to see what Las' SLH is all about


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> or ask about peicing plant stems!!! u forgot that one sam


My names bob, ian who this sam cunt john? Em I ment bill!

Lmao


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

fuck id forgot abot that plant piercing crap....best i had was sum clown goin on about the cycles of the moon and how you can only chop when the moons full, now ive no doubt the moon does affect certain things in the natural world, tides being an obvious one, but this fucker was giving it the full on hippy tree hugger shit so i listened patiently and did the decent thing...i slapped fuck out of him for about 20 post until him and his fuckin thai dye t shirt fucked off...i fuckin HATE hippies.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> .i fuckin HATE hippies.


Glad i'm not the only one 

I hate most stoners tbh, they suddenly think they have to listen to reggae and wear Rastafarian colours or it's somehow cool to wear things with weed leaves printed on them. Grow the fuck up you pathetic attention seeking bellend! Pisses me right off, they suddenly think that if they are a "stoner" then they must act and look like a stoner, no, you're called Freddie, you work at tesco, stop being such a penis. I don't walk around in daily life punching people and kicking over bins just because i like to drink beer! Grow the fuck up you insecure piece of shit!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

well just made my snap for work tomoz ... finally getting off my arse and getting back into body building!
Tomoz i got 3 pitta breads with chicken , lettuce , potatoe salad and coleslaw on em , 4 mini scotch eggs , 2 bannanas , 2 boiled eggs and 4 jacobs crackers with peanut butter and jam on them and a good old bag of beef hula hoops .... being that its monday ill also be having my bacon and sausage baguette from the cafe lol ... protein shake n wheatabix for breaky , swimming after work , then same again tomoz but going gym to train chest n tri's .... time to get some decent size back lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

I heard that if you harvest during the peak of mother natures period cycle whilst pixies fall out her ass onto colonic trampolines is beast for peak potency.



dura72 said:


> fuck id forgot abot that plant piercing crap....best i had was sum clown goin on about the cycles of the moon and how you can only chop when the moons full, now ive no doubt the moon does affect certain things in the natural world, tides being an obvious one, but this fucker was giving it the full on hippy tree hugger shit so i listened patiently and did the decent thing...i slapped fuck out of him for about 20 post until him and his fuckin thai dye t shirt fucked off...i fuckin HATE hippies.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> well just made my snap for work tomoz ... finally getting off my arse and getting back into body building!
> Tomoz i got 3 pitta breads with chicken , lettuce , potatoe salad and coleslaw on em , 4 mini scotch eggs , 2 bannanas , 2 boiled eggs and 4 jacobs crackers with peanut butter and jam on them and a good old bag of beef hula hoops .... being that its monday ill also be having my bacon and sausage baguette from the cafe lol ... protein shake n wheatabix for breaky , swimming after work , then same again tomoz but going gym to train chest n tri's .... time to get some decent size back lol


I've never seen the point in going to the gym myself, i mean why would i, i am unable to put on weight, but damn, at least you eat a balanced diet while you do it  My mate, he's just decided to get back into the gym, so basically, you all know of him through various stories, but he is full blown retarded, don't think he's been cheked but i reckon a doctor would agree with me, he figures that if he needs to be working out and such, he'll eat NOTHING but eggs and rice and protein shakes. I'm no nutritional expert, but no matter what you are trying to achieve it still seems reasonable to assume you need to maintain a balanced diet even if you are packing more carbs in or whatnot, seems to me like the opposit but same of going on a diet to lose weight and thinking right, in that case i'll just eat newspaper.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

totally agree tip, drives me fuckin nuts. they get all this 'ganja wisdom' start prattling on about the Word of Bob. and telling you you've gotta REALLY listen to pink floyd...i end up fuckin snappin and doin my full on nazi skinhead bit. ive found very effective.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> totally agree tip, drives me fuckin nuts. they get all this 'ganja wisdom' start prattling on about the Word of Bob. and telling you you've gotta REALLY listen to pink floyd...i end up fuckin snappin and doin my full on nazi skinhead bit. ive found very effective.


yeh be like me wearing a I GROW WEED t-shirt IMO and yeh nothing worse than a hippie!! OTHERTHAN a LIBERAL hippie!! ffs ther a nitemare 
so just got sum weed of last resort suzi and low and behold! WE GOT THE CHRONIC" but knowing this area it will be grey elepehant or sum shit haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> totally agree tip, drives me fuckin nuts. they get all this 'ganja wisdom' start prattling on about the Word of Bob. and telling you you've gotta REALLY listen to pink floyd...i end up fuckin snappin and doin my full on nazi skinhead bit. ive found very effective.


What do you mean you start snapping? Didn't you know? You're not allowed emotions if you toke, you're either happy and chilled, or you need to atke another hit on the bong. Word on the street has it that if you smoke weed it removes all of your emotions until you become this all loving and caring marigold glove or some such bullshit. That annoys me greatly. If i'm high, i am still perfectly capapble of getting angry or frustrated! You have to be fucked up in the head to think otherwise but hey, read most any thread on this forum and apparently i'm wrong, hit that bong sir!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

i keep meaning to get back into training, and as im goin to be sat in classes full of pretty young things i really should shift the beer gut, but im just too fuckin lazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 2, 2012)

Wash that lot down with Pot Noodle's and left over pitta


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

i like growing i hate smoking. i prefer to be coked up and booze fueled , i find it suits my deep seated anger streak. my previous convictions most surely testify to this.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

emotions TT?? according to jermey kyle thos of us who smoke weed are granny robbing,burgling,,kid raping wronguns!! no shit! meidcaly smoke or not



dura72 said:


> i like growing i hate smoking. i prefer to be coked up and booze fueled , i find it suits my deep seated anger streak. my previous convictions most surely testify to this.


u druggy!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Fucking hate weed growers who try and tell me how to do things and Im doing this and that wrong. Fuck off

Got cases of real Glens vodka 140 a case 12 litre bottles. Straight fae Catrine distillery. Near u Dura


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've never seen the point in going to the gym myself, i mean why would i, i am unable to put on weight, but damn, at least you eat a balanced diet while you do it  My mate, he's just decided to get back into the gym, so basically, you all know of him through various stories, but he is full blown retarded, don't think he's been cheked but i reckon a doctor would agree with me, he figures that if he needs to be working out and such, he'll eat NOTHING but eggs and rice and protein shakes. I'm no nutritional expert, but no matter what you are trying to achieve it still seems reasonable to assume you need to maintain a balanced diet even if you are packing more carbs in or whatnot, seems to me like the opposit but same of going on a diet to lose weight and thinking right, in that case i'll just eat newspaper.


Before i joined RIU i used to run one of the more successful body building forums on the interweb and believe me ive met alot of people like your friend lol .... 
when i was late teens early 20's i trained to be a personal trainer and like ive said before tip im like you , i have the metabolism of a whippet , but that works to my advantage when i train i can eat ALOT and not get fat , i also know what type of training to do to suit by body type and get the most out of what i do , so there is a point in even folks like us hitting the weights lol .... 

my downfall has to be complacency though , i get to a stage im happy then i just smoke weed more instead of training and i loose all ive achieved lol .... oh well ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuckin hell !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

do u wer size small black t-shirts robbie?



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin hell !!


wer u been nobbed! i asked u a qwestion the otherday pff


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hate weed growers who try and tell me how to do things and Im doing this and that wrong. Fuck off
> 
> Got cases of real Glens vodka 140 a case 12 litre bottles. Straight fae Catrine distillery. Near u Dura


Do it at £120 and ill av 50 cases


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking hate weed growers who try and tell me how to do things and Im doing this and that wrong. Fuck off
> 
> Got cases of real Glens vodka 140 a case 12 litre bottles. Straight fae Catrine distillery. Near u Dura


or the one who dont grow thinking u dont know what the fuk your doing!!! i hate that


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do u wer size small black t-shirts robbie?



on my cock ? lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do u wer size small black t-shirts robbie?
> 
> 
> 
> wer u been nobbed! i asked u a qwestion the otherday pff


Ill give ya knob head if ya fuck with me mail again lol ya fuckin mongolian cripple


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

man wot i miss? haha always wakes up wen i go from here. no i should take the hint but fuck it.
to b fair i wood love four oz a plant sambo so i cant talk. im all about the high and all round pleasant effects i.e munchys,smel,taste,pain relieve and how much the smell pisses off the mrs, and all that really not the profit.
we all different but my only real point is wen i was a neeb here i wood read bout clone onlys here and iwood built them up in my head to b some super weeds, one toke and u age 30 years sort off shit , wen in fact they aint. they r dam tasty but still better is out there.
i love the smack talk sambo its like a bad ufc chael sonnen interview or something haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

that last post i wrote could been written by ic3. man im getting worse with age.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Do it at £120 and ill av 50 cases


130 and ill bring it down this week


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

Its 139.99 plus vat in the cash n carrys and thats on special


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> on my cock ? lol


lier! i bet u shave your chest to,,and "bust out" showing of your old man yolks in the local park on a hot day



cheddar1985 said:


> Ill give ya knob head if ya fuck with me mail again lol ya fuckin mongolian cripple


nobbed and LOL my ulcers can heal YOU'LL ALWAYS BE GINGER,,,soz caps stuck on ther



mad dog bark said:


> that last post i wrote could been written by ic3. man im getting worse with age.


shurrup fuktard!! lol



supersillybilly said:


> Its 139.99 plus vat in the cash n carrys and thats on special


so grafteds a third of rrp innit?


WELL WELL seems ic3 can use multiquote


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

i know the factory bill, i know a few folk that work in it. i remember gettin sum shit that'd been smuggled out the place before the tax man had got near it, it was crazy shit like 150 proof, pure brain fuckin damage.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i know the factory bill, i know a few folk that work in it. i remember gettin sum shit that'd been smuggled out the place before the tax man had got near it, it was crazy shit like 150 proof, pure brain fuckin damage.


the kind of shit that makes you neck valium and crash ya car ... pmsl


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

just ordered 5 x 6l air pots ... these better be worth the hype ....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> just ordered 5 x 6l air pots ... these better be worth the hype ....


Ill be getting some of these as well mate, just gotta decide what size i want then i'll look for the best deal.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> just ordered 5 x 6l air pots ... these better be worth the hype ....





jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ill be getting some of these as well mate, just gotta decide what size i want then i'll look for the best deal.


If your into veggin for 4-5 wks and waterin everyday in cocco then these are the pots for u lol tbh they are fuckin messy as u only av to knock the cunts and cocco falls out the holes but i would nt be without the fuckers now i mean 81/2 oz outta 6litres of cocco is good goin bit it was fuckin hard work let me tell ya haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> If your into veggin for 4-5 wks and waterin everyday in cocco then these are the pots for u lol tbh they are fuckin messy as u only av to knock the cunts and cocco falls out the holes but i would nt be without the fuckers now i mean 81/2 oz outta 6litres of cocco is good goin bit it was fuckin hard work let me tell ya haha


Has anyone ever experimented taking some of the cloth like you might find around jiffy pellets and wrapping a layer of that around the outside of the airpots? I'm sure that stuff in one form or other could be bought in bulk rolls. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

Funny as fuck thread with sum right thick peeps in here trus me the lad thought he could trol ny journal until i read this lmfao haha worth a look if u wanna grow a tree no jokes lmfao

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/542615-first-grow-journal-jack-herer.html


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

Seen a few people wrap em in stockings.
To be honest if you fill them right and get the reservoir at the top right you get almost no mess.. it's just tricky to get right.

Edit: right so I said right quite a bit there right?



tip top toker said:


> Has anyone ever experimented taking some of the cloth like you might find around jiffy pellets and wrapping a layer of that around the outside of the airpots? I'm sure that stuff in one form or other could be bought in bulk rolls. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Has anyone ever experimented taking some of the cloth like you might find around jiffy pellets and wrapping a layer of that around the outside of the airpots? I'm sure that stuff in one form or other could be bought in bulk rolls. Might be worth looking into.


Not sure but was thinkin of buyin a shit load of tights and well just just wearin em lmao  na ttt the tights would let the roots be pruned much easier im sure instead of the cloth your talkin about id only need 20 pairs lol im sure if i shopped about id get em cheaper ?
Wer the fuck is ic3 wen u need him haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Seen a few people wrap em in stockings.
> To be honest if you fill them right and get the reservoir at the top right you get almost no mess.. it's just tricky to get right.
> 
> Edit: right so I said right quite a bit there right?





cheddar1985 said:


> Not sure but was thinkin of buyin a shit load of tights and well just just wearin em lmao  na ttt the tights would let the roots be pruned much easier im sure instead of the cloth your talkin about id only need 20 pairs lol im sure if i shopped about id get em cheaper ?
> Wer the fuck is ic3 wen u need him haha


HAha, tights, i'll bear that in mind  Although saying that i don't think i will need to. My plans do not entail having to grow in a closet that needs to be usable as a closet at a future date. I've no issue with some mess in the bottom of a tent  Fuck, i'm the type that would just get lazy and jut water the botom of the tent and let em suck it up. Used to do that with the veg tent, fuck dealing with each and every plant. As i say, got my trial shift at a really nice country pub next week, and fingers crossed, a few weeks from then i should have a simple kitchen job to build from and be looking at finding a flat if not a house  Either way it HAS to have a garden, for no other reason than depositing and composting old roots and soil and such, but mainly keeping animals. I ran DWC after 2 years of working out what was most convenient, but i don't like noisy pumps, i don't like being completely reliant on my electricity, if i have the space and the means i want soil, coco at a push but really the ability to have huge pots of organic soil with teas and whatnot. Not to be too much of a hippy lol, but i like keeping things "authentic" haha. Really counting on this place for a job though, my depression is going through the roof


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> HAha, tights, i'll bear that in mind  Although saying that i don't think i will need to. My plans do not entail having to grow in a closet that needs to be usable as a closet at a future date. I've no issue with some mess in the bottom of a tent  Fuck, i'm the type that would just get lazy and jut water the botom of the tent and let em suck it up. Used to do that with the veg tent, fuck dealing with each and every plant. As i say, got my trial shift at a really nice country pub next week, and fingers crossed, a few weeks from then i should have a simple kitchen job to build from and be looking at finding a flat if not a house  Either way it HAS to have a garden, for no other reason than depositing and composting old roots and soil and such, but mainly keeping animals. I ran DWC after 2 years of working out what was most convenient, but i don't like noisy pumps, i don't like being completely reliant on my electricity, if i have the space and the means i want soil, coco at a push but really the ability to have huge pots of organic soil with teas and whatnot. Not to be too much of a hippy lol, but i like keeping things "authentic" haha. Really counting on this place for a job though, my depression is going through the roof


Good luck with it bro seems a fuckin eternity since you were at it lol iy ll be like ridin a bike after yrs im sure haha was thinkin about doin a few in soil but your fucked if ill give way to yeild so the guano it is haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Good luck with it bro seems a fuckin eternity since you were at it lol iy ll be like ridin a bike after yrs im sure haha was thinkin about doin a few in soil but your fucked if ill give way to yeild so the guano it is haha


Chopped 20 flowering exo x something 12/12 plants around may or something, been way too fucking long! growing is one of the easier things i've ever done, so yeah, don't really foresee much issue when i start up again. Water, water, add a bit of food, hom hum, i has cannabis to smoke. Folk just make it out to be a science to somehow attempt to justify their prices  if you're selling because you're a greedy cunt who wants every penny available, i have no massive issue, just don't try and hide away fro that fact claiming it is like a full time job or something  Just relaly in need of a house or such so i can set up a trio of tents. 1 veg, 2 flower, 1 flower for me, 1 for petrol money. Pretty much the only reason i've ever needed a good payin job by which i simply mean full time at minimum wage is to cover the costs of owning a car, this country is a fucking joke! Did you know you'll now get 3 points and a fine for simply not having windscreen fluid in the tank thing? Fucking greedy pieces of shit. Oi, free syrian army, you're getting you dick handed to you, hop on a plane and blow up bristol airport or something, now that would amuse the shit out of me, forcing the western world to act in the same way they try and treat others, oi, nato, no fly zone over londond please, we're fighting here! If anyone knows a recipe for a fun sized harmless explosion, PM me lol, it amuses the fuck out of me, everytime there is a bang in the woods or such the riot police, mi5, you name it, clamouring around the scene, i reckon we ought to start blowing up holes left right and center and telling em one more fuel rise and your FUCKED matey!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

G'luck ttt... 

Night all ye slegs.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 2, 2012)

im about due hittin the wanking chariot, just gonna finish my valerian tea and snooze.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 2, 2012)

Im off be4 i get band haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm depressed so wathing the new american pie thingy and am gonna run down stairs and procure bottle of wine from the cellar. It's like my early warning system, after 4 of the big bottles of kronengourg, i know that if at that point io'm in the need to get drunk, i know i'm not right in the head


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2012)

so im thinking that might be a good idea,,, tights around the airpots? never used them but the theory is sound,

seems TT may have got lost in the vastness of his WINESELLER lol thread toff we have found!!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh be like me wearing a I GROW WEED t-shirt IMO and yeh nothing worse than a hippie!! OTHERTHAN a LIBERAL hippie!!


Don't forget the upper class molly-coddled hippie. "Its OK if I do nothing with my life, i'm gonna be given a house for my next birthday"


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i keep meaning to get back into training, and as im goin to be sat in classes full of pretty young things i really should shift the beer gut, but im just too fuckin lazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was my plan for the summer, but it's hard when you're smoking. Still, doesn't change how the pretty young things look


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning people. So u wantin these fucking boxes of vodka chedz. U got 6500 to pay for it???? Ill come down 2morrow with it


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> That was my plan for the summer, but it's hard when you're smoking. Still, doesn't change how the pretty young things look


Stop fuckin smoking during the day then.lol


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hahaha, its easier said then done, but a valid plan


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

I only smoke in the Morning, afternoon and nighttime, never during the day!!! fuk that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Have u got any willpower man. There is a time n place for weed and its not before 5pm. FACT


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

shut the fuk up gaylord...FACT!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, if it's FACT, i must be doing something wrong, lol

Oh, I have will power, I just don't want to cut my smoking down that much right now. I've been working 2 jobs and a full time uni course for 2 years now, keepng the bran distracted stops me from getting pissed off with how much that sucks 

Only 9 more months!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I only smoke in the Morning, afternoon and nighttime, never during the day!!! fuk that.


Ur just a fucking heedcase though, wae yer bongs of hippy crack(which u need tae show me how to make by the way....100 a gram here)and pure grass joints all washed back wae plenty of Zatte and malts and thats before 10am.lol


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Well, if it's FACT, i must be doing something wrong, lol
> 
> Oh, I have will power, I just don't want to cut my smoking down that much right now. I've been working 2 jobs and a full time uni course for 2 years now, keepng the bran distracted stops me from getting pissed off with how much that sucks
> 
> Only 9 more months!!!


keeping the brain distracted helps too


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hippy Crack?? THC crystal??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

II get the next sleazyjet flight over, get yer gimpsuit on.lol Gaylord.....no heard that for years man


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Hippy crack.....I reckon it was just dst's earwax

Amount he chongs his earwax would get u wasted


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

Tried that other bottle of Nadurra Glenlivet last night (the 53% one!) Twas very nice, not as sweet as the one you got....jury is still out on which is better.



supersillybilly said:


> Ur just a fucking heedcase though, wae yer bongs of hippy crack(which u need tae show me how to make by the way....100 a gram here)and pure grass joints all washed back wae plenty of Zatte and malts and thats before 10am.lol


The hippy cracks easy lad, I put up a youtube video but I think it wasn't showing in the UK. Hairdryer, iso(or everclear). Pour iso through weed and througha filter, then blow dry out as thinly as possible....the drier you get it, the more crunchy and crack like it gets (getting it spread out thin is the key).


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

can you watch this?
[youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Naw I canny. Bastard


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

i'll upload the basic vid....brb.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

morning sister shaggers. what the fuck you lot doin up at this time? did bill farting in bed wake u up dst?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Why does your breath smell like yer maws minge?????? Morning Dura. Our friend tried tae tell me his wisnae on the roids.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

hes a big lad and i know he hits the gym often, think he may be one of those lads that piles weight on if he dosnt work out. but ah always wondered if he was on them? he's got a temper though, never saw him angry personally but he bit a cunts lug aff ina fight, think he did time on it.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

Aye, must have been the squares, or it it squers....play havok with the guts.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

because my maws my sister........


supersillybilly said:


> Why does your breath smell like yer maws minge??????


if I had lived in the days of Diocletian that statement would not have been far from the truth.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

ah well up to my mammys the the day with my mate the mechanic to get a quote to fix my car, my little bros been using it for the last few months and decided to take his bird out for a driving lesson whereby she promptly ran it into a parked car. so bumper torn off, headlight smashed and bonnet and wing a bit dented. if its more than 300quid than its gettin scrapped. think it may be about that though i reckon about 150 on parts from the scrapyard and the same on labour. i dont blame her, she just learning and we all have little bumps, but the place my bro told her to stop was fuckin stupid; cross a busy main road against on comin traffic into a lay-by thats on a blind corner at the top of a hill. less than a mile and a half from home, fucking idiot. either way im not out of pocket so i dont really give a fuck.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mornin and wargwarn lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

morning chedz...and you know the rules; no nigger speak....ever.....first rule of uk growers; thou shalt not waffle like a wog or jabber like a jungle bunny.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 3, 2012)

&#8203;i will 2nd this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 4sure lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya bunch of racist cunts , there's nothing wrong with our fellow golly wogs ! Pakis are the ones to hate lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<ex card carrying member of the BNP and National Front.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha had to like every1s post for the 1st time ib ages wtf!!


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning/afternoon all, 

Your all a bunch of amateurs! you should be hating everyone equally just like me, I hate every cunt including the welsh I'm not biased I say burn them all together that way saves any arguments saves petrol and is better for the environment.
Think of the future generations lol


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

@UNLUCKY will be the 3 love


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

Good morning Dura. Seems things are goin swimmingly for ya mate..LOL

Sorry to hear bout the car


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

cheers mate, its no big deal coz i dont get my licence back for at least 2 months so that gives me plenty of time to get it sorted or get a new one. either way its not me thats payin, either my bro or his insurance company.


----------



## dunc32 (Sep 3, 2012)

hi folks,
glad to see that there are more like minded people 
the state of the gear up in scotland is terrible just now well in my area anyway,
if u dont wanna smoke shity soapbar then u are paying 40 a Q for red seal or pollen tho i have to say it has so far been worth the cash, the way i see it is if i can get better gear then i will pay for it,tho if its shit im back at the dealers door getting cash back. Tho now i rarely buy from street.
catch u all later.cheers

KEEP ON KEEPIN ON GROWIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

how about the BGP?

>>>>gingers unite in Holland, lol.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19461177




dura72 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<ex card carrying member of the BNP and National Front.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2012)

any scousers on here? having a reet mare trying to get a ticket for the toon game. apparently you've got to have enough points to get priority for the tickets but you only get points by going to the away games!?!? load of bollocks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

DST said:


> can you watch this?
> [youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]


nice vid DST i can watch coz i run on a U.S proxy for anyone else use this in furture

http://hotspotshield.com/hotspot-shield-download.php?&type=na

just install and run wen dst shows vids or u get any problems of that type!!

AND how is it wen we are having a laugh and sum1 mentions unluckys weird methods she just POPS UP?? cummon now who is using unlucky as a dupe??

WOHHOOOO breaking bads finihsed fro a fuckin YEAR!! how bad is that i bet newuselol is crying hagagaga


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

cheers ic3, the UK seems to do that to a lot of things when I stick music on the vid. i've also uploaded it without tunes on youtube.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any scousers on here? having a reet mare trying to get a ticket for the toon game. apparently you've got to have enough points to get priority for the tickets but you only get points by going to the away games!?!? load of bollocks


get free lfc tickets matey? never pay for shit me if i can get for free, so no ideas bout booking tickets and that. b fair i refused go at mo as my temper isntt the best and its upsetting last few seasons
mrs dads mate a season ticket holder i think he has four seats or a box going so i hear. had tickets available any match for 4 peeps several times a year.
price tickets nowadays is a joke tho man


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

Yo IC3 I added that shield programme and now my utorrent isn't working properly mate, everything is on stop at the mo I managed to open the programme and finish the download but need it gone really, haven't got the patience to be opening and closing different programmes to re-start my downloads.
How do I get rid of it mate it seems to be in a few different places and when I click on them they're showing up as shortcuts and I can't find the main programme to wipe it just shortcut links that seem to be everywhere, any ideas mate? I'm about 5mins away from stamping my laptop into splinters.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Yo IC3 I added that shield programme and now my utorrent isn't working properly mate, everything is on stop at the mo I managed to open the programme and finish the download but need it gone really, haven't got the patience to be opening and closing different programmes to re-start my downloads.
> How do I get rid of it mate it seems to be in a few different places and when I click on them they're showing up as shortcuts and I can't find the main programme to wipe it just shortcut links that seem to be everywhere, any ideas mate? I'm about 5mins away from stamping my laptop into splinters.


I just used it and had no probs. then went to "Control Panel" and deleted it from the programmes there


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I just used it and had no probs. then went to "Control Panel" and deleted it from the programmes there


Worked fine for me to mate I only clicked the link and opened the programme, then clicked the vid and all was good but straight after I noticed utorrent had stopped Dloading my movie and wouldn't start again until I re-opened the shield programme and then it started dloading again. 
I went into control panel but it says delete shortcut and I can't find the original file just shortcuts seems to be a few of them desktop, menu, control panel and in some other random places?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> get free lfc tickets matey? never pay for shit me if i can get for free, so no ideas bout booking tickets and that. b fair i refused go at mo as my temper isntt the best and its upsetting last few seasons
> mrs dads mate a season ticket holder i think he has four seats or a box going so i hear. had tickets available any match for 4 peeps several times a year.
> price tickets nowadays is a joke tho man


free tickets?! now that would be nice hahah nah man, still got to pay but you have to have fucking points built up from going to previous games. i ask you what use is that if your just starting out with a season ticket or even like me if you've had one a few years. 4 tickets in a box, high roller or something is he? they want £146 per ticket for a suite or some shite.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I went into control panel but it says delete shortcut and I can't find the original file just shortcuts seems to be a few of them desktop, menu, control panel and in some other random places?


Dunno then. Maybe I was lucky and it was OK because I deleted it before I had anything else running. If it helps, on my XP laptop, it was the top file in "Control Panel - Programs


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

i went into control panel, programs and features, and then just clicked uninstall as you would with any piece of software :/


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

Cheers lads for some reason it was on there twice in the control panel, I've deleted it twice now and that seems to have done it, the other file was the same but had a different icon? maybe I dloaded it twice or something eitherway cheers lads the countdown was on then the lappy was within an inch of getting smashed up lol gonna try and dload something else and see if it's sorted.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

I found the straw hat i want. I need a loan  prices start at £350. Booo


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> free tickets?! now that would be nice hahah nah man, still got to pay but you have to have fucking points built up from going to previous games. i ask you what use is that if your just starting out with a season ticket or even like me if you've had one a few years. 4 tickets in a box, high roller or something is he? they want £146 per ticket for a suite or some shite.


i even think he owns the box not rented like. he is a top guy runs massive company off some sorts. think through his company he got box/seats but dunno really.all i no for sure is hes loaded and offered me free fancy tickets through my mrs. hes also a stoner but in secret so mrs says as she caught him bottom her parents fields toking a fatty. ive never met him but im the mrs rough bit haha i avoid rich peeps normally as i find them shallow or self obsessed.
wen is the new c vs lfc at anfield? may ask mrs to enquire if they avaiable for then, wont b able ask tho till next week as mrs mum and dad at there holiday home in france till then.
so no promises if its soon? ent bothered checking fixtures this year seems pointless


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

awright lads

just got some superthrive, got three sick seedlings, each in its own wick system. do I give them it once a week, or just change the ph water in the wicks res with the superthrived water(this is what iv done)?

should I change the res water back to PH'd water after they have had a day to drink the superthrive??

cheers 4 any help


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 3, 2012)

think u can use super thrive as a folar feed also. if it same stuff i had u can. not sure if was super thrive or revive but it was the advanced nutes range one, high in cal,mag and iron anyways...


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

Cornflakes is also high in iron MDB! lol. How goes you, not seen you in a bit?

They started putting iron in breakfast cereals as it helped preserve them, then they discovered that iron can be beneficial for people so used it is a marketing ploy....sneaky cereal makers! If you want you can actually extract the iron from your cornflakes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Who the fuck wants to extract iron fae cornflakes. Suprised pikey havent thot of that for scrap.lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

so if the superthrive disnae work, snap crackle n pop the cunts ?? lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

do you only give it once a week, or just feed them on it ?


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

Just hope they havenae had their weetabix!



The Ectomorph said:


> so if the superthrive disnae work, snap crackle n pop the cunts ?? lol


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

peeps who need iron for their plants obviously, are you not listening! lol at pikey scrap.......



supersillybilly said:


> Who the fuck wants to extract iron fae cornflakes. Suprised pikey havent thot of that for scrap.lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Just hope they havenae had their weetabix!


not in this house, my wee mate got caught with a tesco multi-pack of the fuckers and got 6 month


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Yo IC3 I added that shield programme and now my utorrent isn't working properly mate, everything is on stop at the mo I managed to open the programme and finish the download but need it gone really, haven't got the patience to be opening and closing different programmes to re-start my downloads.
> How do I get rid of it mate it seems to be in a few different places and when I click on them they're showing up as shortcuts and I can't find the main programme to wipe it just shortcut links that seem to be everywhere, any ideas mate? I'm about 5mins away from stamping my laptop into splinters.




you only need to use it when DST uploads videos..it puts u on a proxy so slows ur internet down,,,just rite clik the little shield and diable


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you only need to use it when DST uploads videos..it puts u on a proxy so slows ur internet down,,,just rite clik the little shield and diable


hold down the windows key and hit R , type control, hit enter.. this launches the control panel,, use add/remove programs


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

afternoon you rat bastards.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> hold down the windows key and hit R , type control, hit enter.. this launches the control panel,, use add/remove programs


Get with the times  With windows vista onwards you simply press the start button and type, can't remember the last time i had to use the run function 

I'm once again on the old "i'm not gonna drink" wagon, fucks up my life way too much and turns me into a useless person. Up at midday, hungover for a few hours, few hours of cooking or whatnot, then come 6pm it's just beer till bed time and once i start drinking beer i will not do ANYTHING, jut watch top gear and bad tv and whatnot, won't even bother playing a computer game etc. Need to get in control of my life! gonna be mighty boring!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Iron for yer plants. Fucking hell some people make it difficult. Coco, water, a + b, wee bit of love. BINGO Anyway hows the uk growers. Bit like yer cocks eh, growers not showers.lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Get with the times  With windows vista onwards you simply press the start button and type, can't remember the last time i had to use the run function


lazy fucker here is too cunted to pick up the mouse, use keys for everton, when you type in the start menu, it IS the run command. Vista, WINDOZE, psml


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm once again on the old "i'm not gonna drink" wagon, fucks up my life way too much and turns me into a useless person. Up at midday, hungover for a few hours, few hours of cooking or whatnot, then come 6pm it's just beer till bed time and once i start drinking beer i will not do ANYTHING, jut watch top gear and bad tv and whatnot, won't even bother playing a computer game etc. Need to get in control of my life! gonna be mighty boring!


i know a good social worker


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

dont take offence, none meant, I just heard you had to be thick skinned in here


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 3, 2012)

any cunt got a key?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> any cunt got a key?


key for what mofo?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> lazy fucker here is too cunted to pick up the mouse, use keys for everton, when you type in the start menu, it IS the run command. Vista, WINDOZE, psml


No, it's a search  hence why if you search run you get a result called run that opens up the run feature. Instead of running a command to open up control panel, the windows search simply searches and displays a shortcut. And nothing wrong with vista at all  all the folk who rabbited on about how crap it was, well in fairness they just plain didn't seem to know how to use a computer, i never had an issue with it. Only reason i have win 7 on my 3 copmuters is for the ability to hold the start button and use the arrow keys to move windows from side to side 



The Ectomorph said:


> i know a good social worker


Lol, professional help of anti-booze pills would probably do me wonders but i'm one of these kukoo types who won't even goto the doctor when they break their wrist, decided to go fishing instead 



welshsmoker said:


> any cunt got a key?


A key for what? I have a whole bunch of em on a pretty blue lanyard thing


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

howdy people

just got kick out for being too wrecked??? fuck it get away for the night and i aint even fucking wrecked silly bitch!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy people
> 
> just got kick out for being too wrecked??? fuck it get away for the night and i aint even fucking wrecked silly bitch!!!


Lol, women  my ma ued to just assume that if there is a bottle of wine in my bedroom then i must be drunk, now she just assumes that any empty bottles must have been from one evening and starts giving me a lecture on how worried it makes her. No ma, i've had 2 pints of heineken i just don't bother cleaning for weeks on end


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy people
> 
> just got kick out for being too wrecked??? fuck it get away for the night and i aint even fucking wrecked silly bitch!!!


LOL y am i nt suprised! ur enough of a wanker straight heded let alone off yer hed!


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> hence why if you search run


search run , is this a new thing, I run linux network in house , use windoze to run 3d studio max n other compositing software,, been into 3d animation for years..





tip top toker said:


> Lol, professional help of anti-booze pills would probably do me wonders but i'm one of these kukoo types who won't even goto the doctor when they break their wrist, decided to go fishing instead


a man after my own heart, yet freak at any chest pain


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL y am i nt suprised! ur enough of a wanker straight heded let alone off yer hed!


fek off ya northan gammy foot wankstain!

i am pretty wrecked tho lol

what ya up too? hows ya grow going?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fek off ya northan gammy foot wankstain!
> 
> i am pretty wrecked tho lol
> 
> what ya up too? hows ya grow going?


just getting em all nice and established in my veg box,,got 50 watt blue spec i ther,,,ordered a second one from 2 diffrent companys on ebay and BOTH havent come so waiting for 2 fucking refunds,,at a tenenr a bulb +delivery thats a piss take,,the PE is a huge cut doing nice,, lower leaves yellowing sligtly so i guess it may be a ph problem as ther just one pure water,,gunans tart adding canna start next feed,,soon as they fil ther small pots ther going in the main room under the hps in the airpot,,, prolly t hursday il get em in flower room and get the door concealed lol

watcha upta?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just getting em all nice and established in my veg box,,got 50 watt blue spec i ther,,,ordered a second one from 2 diffrent companys on ebay and BOTH havent come so waiting for 2 fucking refunds,,at a tenenr a bulb +delivery thats a piss take,,the PE is a huge cut doing nice,, lower leaves yellowing sligtly so i guess it may be a ph problem as ther just one pure water,,gunans tart adding canna start next feed,,soon as they fil ther small pots ther going in the main room under the hps in the airpot,,, prolly t hursday il get em in flower room and get the door concealed lol
> 
> watcha upta?


aint up to nuffing m8, just dossing at me flat fucking boring!

feeling pretty wrecked tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint up to nuffing m8, just dossing at me flat fucking boring!
> 
> feeling pretty wrecked tho lol


i bet u r 28 200 pregabs ya silly fucked,,mosty would OD on that much!! ur fucking nutz m8 lol

just downloading sn5 of breaqking bad now its finished for a fucking YR how bad is that haha


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

Seems the lappy's sorted now cheers for the help earlier lads, fucking sucks breaking bad is finishing up I thought it was just getting interesting now he's at the top of the ladder, I haven't watched the last episode yet so keep any spoilers to your fucking selves (sambo) lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Seems the lappy's sorted now cheers for the help earlier lads, fucking sucks breaking bad is finishing up I thought it was just getting interesting now he's at the top of the ladder, I haven't watched the last episode yet so keep any spoilers to your fucking selves (sambo) lol


i havent watched ANY of it yet ,,,just done the 4 seasons in 10 minute refresher so all shoudl be good unless our kid wants to watch it then i have to watch from sewason 1


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i bet u r 28 200 pregabs ya silly fucked,,mosty would OD on that much!! ur fucking nutz m8 lol
> 
> just downloading sn5 of breaqking bad now its finished for a fucking YR how bad is that haha


pussy od lmao im pissed off that i run out.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i havent watched ANY of it yet ,,,just done the 4 seasons in 10 minute refresher so all shoudl be good unless our kid wants to watch it then i have to watch from sewason 1


Not the worst thing in the world mate having to watch them over again, I watched weeds twice once on me own and then with the misses. Can't wait for walking dead now.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

what's up pole smokers.. i fucks wit cigawettes..


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

i bet u r 28 200 pregabs ya silly fucked,,mosty would OD on that much!! ur fucking nutz m8 lol


Thats the breakfast warm up in the sambo household lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what's up pole smokers.. i fucks wit cigawettes..



thats fucking lovely mantz is it iso?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

yeh mate, tahoe og kush on the right, tangerine dream on the left..
finally found something to put it in that is slightly more manageable.

from the vial to the vape liquid pad is no trouble at all now.



newuserlol said:


> thats fucking lovely mantz is it iso?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> yeh mate, tahoe og kush on the right, tangerine dream on the left..
> finally found something to put it in that is slightly more manageable.
> 
> from the vial to the vape liquid pad is no trouble at all now.


that really is a lovely pic m8 u got shitloads! i want lol not jealous at all lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what's up pole smokers.. i fucks wit cigawettes..


Looks awesome!  what size are those jars? My ISO never comes out looking like that, more like a hash than an oil. Hmm


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> i bet u r 28 200 pregabs ya silly fucked,,mosty would OD on that much!! ur fucking nutz m8 lol
> 
> 
> Thats the breakfast warm up in the sambo household lmao


i didnt take em all at once, 11 to start then done the rest over 2hrs, fucki all to be proud of its not big or clever! im just a buzz junkie lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

5ml I think....
do you freeze your iso and trim/bud?




tip top toker said:


> Looks awesome!  what size are those jars? My ISO never comes out looking like that, more like a hash than an oil. Hmm


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah right, when i see jars like that i just generally think pasta jars or whatnot and was thinking holy cow  

I don't freeze the iso but i do freeze the bud or trim. Just never been able to come out with anything that retains a liquid form, if i add a bit of heat it becomes viscous but never if just left as is.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

haha .. probably should have put something in for perspective 
that WOULD be amazing pasta jar full of oil 

yeah, try freeze everything
from what I understand the blackness will be chlorophyll stripped from plant matter.. the freezing prevents this from happening.
if you hold it up to the light its a very light golden brown, but when its all together it looks a lot darker..

a friend of mine just popped about 3-4 of those exo br beans..
he's quite excited..

have you noticed a high ratio of males in those seeds? i've popped about 3 and they all were males.. probably just bad luck.



tip top toker said:


> Ah right, when i see jars like that i just generally think pasta jars or whatnot and was thinking holy cow
> 
> I don't freeze the iso but i do freeze the bud or trim. Just never been able to come out with anything that retains a liquid form, if i add a bit of heat it becomes viscous but never if just left as is.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> haha .. probably should have put something in for perspective
> that WOULD be amazing pasta jar full of oil
> 
> yeah, try freeze everything
> ...


I'll give it a go next time i have me a harvest and report back 

And i've not managed to grow out a single one of my seeds alas, the br female i had was a waste of time smoke, just colourful, so i'm thinking that the exo br will need to be grown out en mass until a keeper pheno is found, if there is one, but as i say, anything that has lots of br in it is most likely not going to be a good smoke. I just wanted red cheese so i could call it strawberry cheesecake  think sambo grew some out and thought the smoke was rubbish. So fingers crossed for a good pheno, i have about 2000 seeds of it so i might have my work cut out for me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 3, 2012)

Right lads finally gunna have a go at downloadin some films an what not sick off givin the chink money sinse 1 of them nearly gave me food poisonin other week the cunts lmfao!... got that utorrent downloaded an installed just need to know some site to go on for films an basically what to do?? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

sambo thinks everything is rubbish except the psycho.. 
and ic3's foot... caught him rubbing one out to those pics a few pages back..

i'm sure there's a keeper in there somewhere.. like you said just need to find it.



tip top toker said:


> I'll give it a go next time i have me a harvest and report back
> 
> And i've not managed to grow out a single one of my seeds alas, the br female i had was a waste of time smoke, just colourful, so i'm thinking that the exo br will need to be grown out en mass until a keeper pheno is found, if there is one, but as i say, anything that has lots of br in it is most likely not going to be a good smoke. I just wanted red cheese so i could call it strawberry cheesecake  think sambo grew some out and thought the smoke was rubbish. So fingers crossed for a good pheno, i have about 2000 seeds of it so i might have my work cut out for me


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 3, 2012)

Evening ladies !


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

@PUKKA extratorrent is good mate and easy to navigate, VLC media player is worth grabbing if you haven't got it already much better than windows version and divx imo


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'll give it a go next time i have me a harvest and report back
> 
> And i've not managed to grow out a single one of my seeds alas, the br female i had was a waste of time smoke, just colourful, so i'm thinking that the exo br will need to be grown out en mass until a keeper pheno is found, if there is one, but as i say, anything that has lots of br in it is most likely not going to be a good smoke. I just wanted red cheese so i could call it strawberry cheesecake  think sambo grew some out and thought the smoke was rubbish. So fingers crossed for a good pheno, i have about 2000 seeds of it so i might have my work cut out for me


I have been growing Br crosses and I do get more male than I normally do.

BTW I'm done with Black Rose. Not all that IMO


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

everyone popped so far has been so fast and vigorous .. you just get that bad feeling.. and then boom.. nutsacks.



Hemlock said:


> I have been growing Br crosses and I do get more male than I normally do.
> 
> BTW I'm done with Black Rose. Not all that IMO


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> everyone popped so far has been so fast and vigorous .. you just get that bad feeling.. and then boom.. nutsacks.




Best of luck with it. I'm sure you'll get a good one!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @PUKKA extratorrent is good mate and easy to navigate, VLC media player is worth grabbing if you haven't got it already much better than windows version and divx imo


Right ill give that ago mate cheers im all defo for the easy to use ones, im not wantin all the latest shit early doors lol dont mind if there old lol just somethin easy for my 1st go.

Hows the snips mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

http://extratorrent.com

http://1337x.org

http://h33t.com/


them are good fro a start mate if u se a pigture of a magnet




then clik that and wen the box pops up choose to openw ith utorrent.

grab VLC player and this
http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/KLite-Mega-Codec-Pack/1080441198/1

just clik the link the donwload starts autmatically t hen u wil hav all teh latest codecs,,, if your wanting to put the movies to dvd then let me know il hook u up with great conversion software (1 click)

here is good for tv shows http://eztv.it/


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Right ill give that ago mate cheers im all defo for the easy to use ones, im not wantin all the latest shit early doors lol dont mind if there old lol just somethin easy for my 1st go.
> 
> Hows the snips mate?


Mate just go on google type a film your after and add torrent to the end and it will bring you loads of results ... deffo need VLC player for films though , most wont work on windows media player without agro ... 

this is a good site .... http://kat.ph/


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I have been growing Br crosses and I do get more male than I normally do.
> 
> BTW I'm done with Black Rose. Not all that IMO


Aye, the br i grew out got me a couple of joints and it was naff, i just like the colour so spluffed the whole cabinet with a br male to see if i could find anything worth keeping. Wasn't really the most serious of experiment


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://extratorrent.com
> 
> http://1337x.org
> 
> ...





RobbieP said:


> Mate just go on google type a film your after and add torrent to the end and it will bring you loads of results ... deffo need VLC player for films though , most wont work on windows media player without agro ...
> 
> this is a good site .... http://kat.ph/


Sweet lads nice 1 im gunna give it a bash tomoz i think, ive got windows media so ill get that VLC thingy, i was thinkin about downloaded um then sendin um to me xbox an watchin um through the telly will that work?? lol ive got loads of memory on it goin to waste.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Evening lads


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Evening lads


Evening Mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Mate just go on google type a film your after and add torrent to the end and it will bring you loads of results ... deffo need VLC player for films though , most wont work on windows media player without agro ...
> 
> this is a good site .... http://kat.ph/


lol robbie he does that and hel get about 500 fakes and hes new so wont suss out how to spot em before download

yeh kat is good too all fully moderated and no fakes so them sites me and mdb said and the one robbie said,,but i think robbies feeling the pricvate sites much more!! A NEED FOR SPEED MAN!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> evening lads


*wahhhayy its uncle knobbed!!*


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol robbie he does that and hel get about 500 fakes and hes new so wont suss out how to spot em before download
> 
> yeh kat is good too all fully moderated and no fakes so them sites me and mdb said and the one robbie said,,but i think robbies feeling the pricvate sites much more!! A NEED FOR SPEED MAN!!


IP torrents aint all that mate i mostly use the public ones if im honest .... IP is only good if you want a full series or sumit , most the stuff on there is in packs and like 60 - 100 GB lol fuck that ... 

most my stuff i get off KAT or h33t ......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Ive never been so busy in ma life. Ma heed is buzzing. Wits uncle knobbed mean. Ill come down there and finger yer cat ya cheeky cunt


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

he just wants a bit of free pussy, the dam cleaned his wallet out....apparently


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

cheeky cynts and cleaned out wallet my kinda place


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Fucking rite it did Dura. Just got a tax bill too


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> cheeky cynts and cleaned out wallet my kinda place


Howdy Hem......got word back that there is not a snowballs chance in hell me getting into the US of A.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2012)

Is the fairy flying green as well as seeds these days??


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Howdy Hem......got word back that there is not a snowballs chance in hell me getting into the US of A.


I can't even get into the USA because of a drink driving conviction a while back so no idea how you thought you'd get let in


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Is the fairy flying green as well as seeds these days??


Do i hear some1 after my shop ?? Lmao wots happenin boys me heads done in took the lads to the fare and they dragged me on sum crazy fuckin rides that i aint upto nowadays haha


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

christ i wouldnt get into the states even if im reincarnated.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Howdy Hem......got word back that there is not a snowballs chance in hell me getting into the US of A.



with your previous the States are definetely out...although on the bright side you'll probably be offered a parish in Eire.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

add me to the banned from the states crew !! aint we all a bunch of cunts lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Howdy Hem......got word back that there is not a snowballs chance in hell me getting into the US of A.



What ya mean... What ya Mean???? I'd write ya a letter but I know that wouldn't help...LOL


I'll come back there, you're a good bunch of cunts, yes you 2 dura, just from hangin with wee SSB....


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Cornflakes is also high in iron MDB! lol. How goes you, not seen you in a bit?
> 
> They started putting iron in breakfast cereals as it helped preserve them, then they discovered that iron can be beneficial for people so used it is a marketing ploy....sneaky cereal makers! If you want you can actually extract the iron from your cornflakes.


yeah im good cheers dude, been a stressful summer hols, kids been on 1 proper. cant wait for school to start. im skint and balding more through them lil sods hahah
found few peeps banging on bout iron in led grows apparently its needed to avoid alot defs u can get.
have noticed leds u really gotta watch the leaves as defs r so easy to get compared hps and seem become a big problem 4 weeks in flower.
its not over or under feeding its like its craving something(other then hps or sunlight). so i like get stuck in and throw different things at differnet plants and see wot works, as i ent in it for £££ i can b alittle more experimental and fine tune till i find a way pull 3 4 oz a plant using led lighting only.
hows things your side europe chap?? kennels doing well i dont doubt!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 3, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> @UNLUCKY will be the 3 love


lol gulp....excellent.....erm what will be all 3 ? sorry 

did you get my pm ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol gulp....excellent.....erm what will be all 3 ? sorry
> 
> did you get my pm ?


your up late missus ...


----------



## unlucky (Sep 3, 2012)

AND how is it wen we are having a laugh and sum1 mentions unluckys weird methods she just POPS UP?? cummon now who is using unlucky as a dupe??

he he she giggles..............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive never been so busy in ma life. Ma heed is buzzing. Wits uncle knobbed mean. Ill come down there and finger yer cat ya cheeky cunt


knob-head but in yorkishire forget the h ( the k is slient anyways(for thes cotosh among us))  tosser


----------



## unlucky (Sep 3, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> your up late missus ...


&#8203;thats not even funny, hows you ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;thats not even funny, hows you ?


im good ta , ready for bed soon i think


----------



## unlucky (Sep 3, 2012)

ye go on rub it in, do tell me the last time you had a sleep ggrrrrr


----------



## dura72 (Sep 3, 2012)

bed time folks, cya all the mora.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2012)

oirhekhnq,mke.tnfmlqklejmfdq;w4oeltjf,q;o4lej.fmeds,q;el/sjsfmdqe;l/jtr/f


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Was that sambos head falling on the laptop.lol Morning peeps....early bird catches the worm. 


Another busy fuckin day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2012)

I've a pal got collared a while back dealing and goes states every other year to see his family. Just doesn't declare the record.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

On the fuckin wind up again lmfao


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

I spoke to an immigration lawyer, in most cases if you have a criminal record you will get a visitors visa to the US. The guy I spoke to said that even if I wanted to move there it wouldn't be that impossible to get a resdiency for 10 years or so, even with a criminal record. But it's going to depend on jail time, etc as well.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Do i hear some1 after my shop ?? Lmao wots happenin boys me heads done in took the lads to the fare and they dragged me on sum crazy fuckin rides that i aint upto nowadays haha


hehe maybe, fancy PM`in me with whats about n prices?
Only looking for 1 to start off with n building up from there, been royally bent over by the bank charges this month so gonna have to go bk to shotting for a bit methinks lol, wat part of the country you in(obv dont answer in here) as it may save postage hassles where i drive lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> oirhekhnq,mke.tnfmlqklejmfdq;w4oeltjf,q;o4lej.fmeds,q;el/sjsfmdqe;l/jtr/f


Good night then lad?? lol

mornin peeps


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

do any of you lot ever reuse your soil or coco, apart fae billy as i know he fills his mattress with it tae remind him of his childhood bed when he was brought up in a garden hut. if so what the problems/ hassles /benefits of it? great news at the dole office today from now on you dont need to sign on your given a wee sheet of paper to scrawl your name and another to detail your jobsearch, same as the old diary, and you just post it or hand it in to them. its going back to the old postal signing they used to have years ago. no more face to face shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2012)

aye i was re using my coco, had no probs for ages, you just need to give it a decent flush. i didn't and it made my plants grow stunted.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> hehe maybe, fancy PM`in me with whats about n prices?
> Only looking for 1 to start off with n building up from there, been royally bent over by the bank charges this month so gonna have to go bk to shotting for a bit methinks lol, wat part of the country you in(obv dont answer in here) as it may save postage hassles where i drive lol


Not setup yet pal but once i have ill av exo, psycho, liver, pineapple express, slh, blue grapes, gkxpsycho and woteva else i fancy runnin bro ill av 30oz a month of all above mentioned !!
Dried and cured for a few weeks price will be £200 a oz+ postage if needs be £110+postage on half £60a que £30 a eight
obviously if no postage just take that off them prices ow and im in the mids junction9 m6 little place called fraggle rock haha jks ill pm ya


----------



## unlucky (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not setup yet pal but once i have ill av exo, psycho, liver, pineapple express, slh, blue grapes, gkxpsycho and woteva else i fancy runnin bro ill av 30oz a month of all above mentioned !!
> Dried and cured for a few weeks price will be £200 a oz+ postage if needs be £110+postage on half £60a que £30 a eight
> obviously if no postage just take that off them prices ow and im in the mids junction9 m6 little place called fraggle rock haha jks ill pm ya


hhhmmmmm


----------



## unlucky (Sep 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> oirhekhnq,mke.tnfmlqklejmfdq;w4oeltjf,q;o4lej.fmeds,q;el/sjsfmdqe;l/jtr/f
> 
> are you sure lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2012)

Oioi arse holes


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ill av 30oz a month of all above mentioned !!


quite simply, HOW??? how big is your set up? what lights do you run?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

DST said:


> I spoke to an immigration lawyer, in most cases if you have a criminal record you will get a visitors visa to the US. The guy I spoke to said that even if I wanted to move there it wouldn't be that impossible to get a resdiency for 10 years or so, even with a criminal record. But it's going to depend on jail time, etc as well.


Oh, sure, you can get yourself a visa, but the issue is that you have to wait a ertain time period before you'll be allowed one. For most simple criminal issues, it is 5 years following conviction before you can be viable for rehabilitation which is basically a review inot your record, possibly and interview etc, and if it is 10 years after the conviction, then you're generally good to go. Hence why i'm not in the USA and Canada right now, well aside from my money getting stolen, they refused me entry until august next year.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not setup yet pal but once i have ill av exo, psycho, liver, pineapple express, slh, blue grapes, gkxpsycho and woteva else i fancy runnin bro ill av 30oz a month of all above mentioned !!
> Dried and cured for a few weeks price will be £200 a oz+ postage if needs be £110+postage on half £60a que £30 a eight
> obviously if no postage just take that off them prices ow and im in the mids junction9 m6 little place called fraggle rock haha jks ill pm ya


So when do you think you will be up n running? Also is anyone else doing anything atm they can send wiv the fairy?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> quite simply, HOW??? how big is your set up? what lights do you run?


he urns 2x 50 wat cfl and 250 hps he's never grown more than 1 plant

muahaha

BUZZIN!! me 2nd cfl showed up today and new mouse for pc and a 1tb hdd i won fro 7 qwid!! been a good day for the mai man

saemirimmer,,,i got EXO in my veg box but ive never done clones


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Was that sambos head falling on the laptop.lol Morning peeps....early bird catches the worm.
> 
> 
> Another busy fuckin day


Get on with it haha !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

No probs rolla would reply in pm but ya BOX IS FULL LMAO


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> saemirimmer,,,i got EXO in my veg box but ive never done clones


Cheers mate but im after Oz`s not clones this time lol, clones I will need in a few weeks when i get set back up however


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Cheers mate but im after Oz`s not clones this time lol, clones I will need in a few weeks when i get set back up however


OH WELL bill then i think may be the man... dunno if he got any of whatsisnames weed left,,,10-12 weeks for me if u got cash then id do a bulk deal on the EXO


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OH WELL bill then i think may be the man... dunno if he got any of whatsisnames weed left,,,10-12 weeks for me if u got cash then id do a bulk deal on the EXO


What we talking lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What we talking lol


go on what matey?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OH WELL bill then i think may be the man... dunno if he got any of whatsisnames weed left,,,10-12 weeks for me if u got cash then id do a bulk deal on the EXO


Cheers mate but im beyond skinted, been royally bent over by bank charges this month so gotta grab 1 to start with n build up from there so I can try n get some of this shit paid off lol, if however ive built up enough money by then ill certainly be interested


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

hey guys...do you think a cutting at 7 pounds is to much or about right?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

Cuttings should be free.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

EliteSmoker said:


> hey guys...do you think a cutting at 7 pounds is to much or about right?


Cuttings down this way go for between £5-20 depending on what strain they are, whether they are rooted or not and what size they are


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cuttings should be free.


Should be mate but too many greedy ppl about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cuttings should be free.


indeed



EliteSmoker said:


> hey guys...do you think a cutting at 7 pounds is to much or about right?


should be free mate but ul be looking at about 20-30 on here! IF anyone did them try SR on the road i pay 5 if i camn get um so 7 is about rite




Saerimmner said:


> Cheers mate but im beyond skinted, been royally bent over by bank charges this month so gotta grab 1 to start with n build up from there so I can try n get some of this shit paid off lol, if however ive built up enough money by then ill certainly be interested


yeh not a porblem,,lets see if we get ther first  il hav pineaplle express too,,,does it taste like pineapple anyone? ive never smoked it?



Saerimmner said:


> Should be mate but too many greedy ppl about


lol yeh but think aboutr the elctric used and hormone jel!!lolol

http://www.freep.com/article/20120829/NEWS06/120829090/1001/news

lol 1800 plants you would be soo gutted spec in late flower!!


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish they was free bro...just some lemon and in London and yeah rooted so not bad then?


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

i feel left out...why is my profile picture not showing up??


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a bunch of retards, plants growing along the side of trails...bit jailbait.


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 4, 2012)

@ Virus If you find out...let me know mate! I've been wondering about mine for a while now...!! Ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

EliteSmoker said:


> I wish they was free bro...just some lemon and in London and yeah rooted so not bad then?


Well if you are only in London then keep in touch an as soon as im back up n running in a few weeks ill chuck ya freebies, we all try n help each other out on here as much as poss an as TTT said cuttings SHOULD be free lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

psyco/exo/slh/livers £30 delivered. Cheap considering what u make and what your getting


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> psyco/exo/slh/livers £30 delivered. Cheap considering what u make and what your getting


Even cheaper if they are free lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

EliteSmoker said:


> I wish they was free bro...just some lemon and in London and yeah rooted so not bad then?


yeh 7 qwid eah is about site for street prices mate




EliteSmoker said:


> i feel left out...why is my profile picture not showing up??


anti-douche block



DST said:


> what a bunch of retards, plants growing along the side of trails...bit jailbait.


only in the U.S of A



supersillybilly said:


> psyco/exo/slh/livers £30 delivered. Cheap considering what u make and what your getting


lol uncle knohed!1 taking piss outa me accent!! lol was kinda funny a jock mimicing a yokshireman haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Even cheaper if they are free lol


Oh n ya got a PM lol


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you are only in London then keep in touch an as soon as im back up n running in a few weeks ill chuck ya freebies, we all try n help each other out on here as much as poss an as TTT said cuttings SHOULD be free lol


yeah sounds great that..i could happily help you guyz out if i can..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

Nope, £30 is a rip off. a clone involves what, the cost of postage and a jiffy pellet. So many greedy cunts in the world.

If i had the ability to grow right now i'd take one of each of them clones off your hands for that price then just mother em and send em out for free to put the fucks out of business


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

greed m8, my fav sin........


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

*

anti-douche block sounds bad bro but how do i deal with that??
​




*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

EliteSmoker said:


> *
> 
> anti-douche block sounds bad bro but how do i deal with that??
> ​
> ...


*stop bin a douhe!*


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

lost me now lol..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

A douche, as in a douche bag. He is having a laugh and saying that you cannot have an avatar because you have been found to be a douchebag


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2012)

just brought 6 20ltr airpots the 6 exo will go under 1200 3 to each light in a 2.4mtr tent is gonna be a niiiiiiiice yield.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A douche, as in a douche bag. He is having a laugh and saying that you cannot have an avatar because you have been found to be a douchebag


lol yeh the sites new anti douche monitor!!lol ur sly u have circumvented it then TT? 



newuserlol said:


> just brought 6 20ltr airpots the 6 exo will go under 1200 3 to each light in a 2.4mtr tent is gonna be a niiiiiiiice yield.


fuk load of nutes tho mush


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

I just have to remember to make a slur about your crippled nature once or twice a month and it fools the system into thinking i'm an awesome guy. "Hey, he's bashing on ICE, he must be sound, ICE is a pillock". It's all aobut knowing how the system works


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2012)

fuk load of nutes tho mush[/QUOTE]

is worth it m8, i had a exo in a 20ltr pot last run it had a 3wk veg yieided 10oz or there about.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just brought 6 20ltr airpots the 6 exo will go under 1200 3 to each light in a 2.4mtr tent is gonna be a niiiiiiiice yield.


fuck yer exo.lol wit u expecting - cheddar yield 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000oz. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just have to remember to make a slur about your crippled nature once or twice a month and it fools the system into thinking i'm an awesome guy. "Hey, he's bashing on ICE, he must be sound, ICE is a pillock". It's all aobut knowing how the system works


fuckoff knobhed  go get lost in your wine cellar u complete TOFF!!




newuserlol said:


> fuk load of nutes tho mush


is worth it m8, i had a exo in a 20ltr pot last run it had a 3wk veg yieided 10oz or there about.[/QUOTE]

ima do a 2 week veg on this lot soon as bill pulls the finger out his arse!! ther looing nice in veg box,,, some yellowing of leaves so im thinkig ther hungry so gunna add start next feed,,i forget last time


----------



## EliteSmoker (Sep 4, 2012)

lmfao...thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuckoff knobhed  go get lost in your wine cellar u complete TOFF!!


It's strange that it's always the dregs of society who are the angry ones. It's that or well, i know where you live laddy, can't but blame you for hating the rest of the world 

Ha, just saw this, it amused me


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

Been out in the garden with my daughter picking her spring onions and some of the carrots she planted lol- onions were a bit small but carrots look lovely


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

afternoon dangleberries.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It's strange that it's always the dregs of society who are the angry ones. It's that or well, i know where you live laddy, can't but blame you for hating the rest of the world
> 
> Ha, just saw this, it amused me
> View attachment 2320772


im not a anry person im happy 100% of the time u plonker,, u got me all wrong 



Saerimmner said:


> Been out in the garden with my daughter picking her spring onions and some of the carrots she planted lol-View attachment 2320775 onions were a bit small but carrots look lovely


what you doing about a cure then? that looks like sum dank shit!!!


anyone used these or have any reports on them/??
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Sock-Air-Filter-5-x12-280-cfm-hydroponic-fan-not-included-grow-led-mold-/320972281868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abb70580c


----------



## klitwestwood (Sep 4, 2012)

big bang 2 anyone got any experience of this strain and pics plzz? im 5week into flower under 375watts red cfl,s. had a problem with mites but all gone now.plants seem to be takin ages or is that my impatience?lol .got them as clones and the added bonus is there is no smell with these at all.any info would be appreciated as i cant find owt on google.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not a anry person im happy 100% of the time u plonker,, u got me all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

Right im gonna go for a ciggy then ive gotta do me a phone call


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

klitwestwood said:


> big bang 2 anyone got any experience of this strain and pics plzz? im 5week into flower under 375watts red cfl,s. had a problem with mites but all gone now.plants seem to be takin ages or is that my impatience?lol .got them as clones and the added bonus is there is no smell with these at all.any info would be appreciated as i cant find owt on google.


coz yer uising cfl's mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

Billy answer ya phone lol


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

I would agree with IC3, 

cfls do a job, just a bit slower and a bit smaller. Best kept for vegging.

Not all weed reiks to high heaven, but no smell doesn't sound great. Are you growing for personal use?

EDIT: That was for Klitwestwood by the hoo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

my clones stink already,,just added a second 50 watt cfl to my box,,fuking huge thing nrly dident fit!!

well just bee on phone to docs hes increased my subbies and doubled my zopiiclone,,,,sambo will be happy #


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2012)

DST said:


> Just hope they havenae had their weetabix!


All I can fucking smell all day and night is fucking weetabix lmao, sometimes when they doing funky stuff in the test labs the place smells of strawberry milkshake lol. Living so close to the source has its benefits lol, no weed smell to be smelt lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

we use to live near a papermill, bloody sulphur stench at times was rank..


----------



## FullPot (Sep 4, 2012)

any1 doing a sog
where is the best place to get supplies as im having problems with some of the hydro sites


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

garden centres for supplies.


----------



## FullPot (Sep 4, 2012)

The nearest garden supplies store near me is totally rubbish hardly have anything good around here to buy

As it being a UK thread 
I like to know if anyone is growing a mother plant for clones in a DRS60 grow tent
how many mother Plants do you put in the tent. 

Also anyone know of a good Cloning system to buy in UK as i slack at DIY


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Ust get some 5l pots, coco and perlite 70/30 mix. Order some canna a+ b, extraction fan, carbon filter and good old 600 bulbs and balasts. My rule of thumb is 1 light for every 8 plant, oh and an air mover fan.(que Don) See billy can b helpful


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fuck yer exo.lol wit u expecting - cheddar yield 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000oz. lol


not quite the cheddar 90000000000000000000000 but it will ne nice.

hows ya dion neway wanksatain


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

Remember to send them pics when ya get a spare sec pls billy


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

ok, try a grow store then, the ones that grow basil in the windows but actually have them in tents under LED's. 



FullPot said:


> The nearest garden supplies store near me is totally rubbish hardly have anything good around here to buy
> 
> As it being a UK thread
> I like to know if anyone is growing a mother plant for clones in a DRS60 grow tent
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

ah widdnae accept any pics from billy, lol. you never know where his camera's been lad,


Saerimmner said:


> Remember to send them pics when ya get a spare sec pls billy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2012)

DST said:


> ah widdnae accept any pics from billy, lol. you never know where his camera's been lad,


Funnily enough thats what ppl normally say about me lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

my god forums full of wronguns!!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

I is back motherfuckers and should be ready to crack some blue cheese by the weekend (hopefully)


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Remember to send them pics when ya get a spare sec pls billy


Already sent m8. Billy on the ball


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Lololol....my enima camera


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I is back motherfuckers and should be ready to crack some blue cheese by the weekend (hopefully)


yey 3eyes paid his phonebill!!lmao

easy man hows tricks?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

yer all wankers.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wot and not batties dura lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yer all wankers.


takes one to know one...................


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not setup yet pal but once i have ill av exo, psycho, liver, pineapple express, slh, blue grapes, gkxpsycho and woteva else i fancy runnin bro ill av 30oz a month of all above mentioned !!
> Dried and cured for a few weeks price will be £200 a oz+ postage if needs be £110+postage on half £60a que £30 a eight
> obviously if no postage just take that off them prices ow and im in the mids junction9 m6 little place called fraggle rock haha jks ill pm ya


as subtle and stealthy as a ninja i see cheds. haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not setup yet pal but once i have ill av exo, psycho, liver, pineapple express, slh, blue grapes, gkxpsycho and woteva else i fancy runnin bro ill av 30oz a month of all above mentioned !!
> Dried and cured for a few weeks price will be £200 a oz+ postage if needs be £110+postage on half £60a que £30 a eight
> obviously if no postage just take that off them prices ow and im in the mids junction9 m6 little place called fraggle rock haha jks ill pm ya



watcha mean not setup yet


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

Finished flowerin ya cunt dont av heart attack ya batty


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> as subtle and stealthy as a ninja i see cheds. haha


No need to hide im in the uk thread muhahahhahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Finished flowerin ya cunt dont av heart attack ya batty


so ya curing now? or u mean u finished veggin?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yey 3eyes paid his phonebill!!lmao
> 
> easy man hows tricks?



All is well apart from the fucking skank that lived here before left shit loads of kak that i now have to get rid of and today i found out i share an attic with next door for the time being anyway lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> All is well apart from the fucking skank that lived here before left shit loads of kak that i now have to get rid of and today i found out i share an attic with next door for the time being anyway lol



lol see if the neighbours wanna go in on a grow!! throw the bitches stuff in the enighbours side,,SO if you go over next doors house do u get fucked for dweeling burg/??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

3eyes said:


> All is well apart from the fucking skank that lived here before left shit loads of kak that i now have to get rid of and today i found out i share an attic with next door for the time being anyway lol


I had major issues in a flat m8, exactly the same m8. Plasterboard, polyethlene plastic sheets, loads of expanding foam, ozone gen and 2 rhino massive carbon filters. No too much drama eh.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2012)

fuck i could with 50 2mg clonzepam, 1g of fishscale, 1g of good crack, .5 of good brown, 1g of ketamin and bag of highgrade....................


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Why fucking plant seeds like that ya dick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i could with 50 2mg clonzepam, 1g of fishscale, 1g of good crack, .5 of good brown, 1g of ketamin and bag of highgrade....................


fuckin druggy



supersillybilly said:


> Why fucking plant seeds like that ya dick


toatlly llost on that comment bill!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

No suprise there ice.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

fuck me is there a new paralympic sport goin on in here the nite?? spastic rambling.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

And dura takes the gold medal by a distance


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

its like somebody left the gates to strangeways nick open and theyve all decided to hide in riu....possibly coz they wouldnt be so noticeable.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

Just seen some blind football on box was like watchin you scots lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just seen some blind football on box was like watchin you scots lol


we'd probably play better with blind folds on....i dont even watch national game now....although at least we accept we're crap!!! we dont kid ourselves that we can compete with spain, germany , italy brazil etc...we dont go into every tournament shouting that were gonna win and then fail spectacularly...although i have to admit its very funny to observe from this side of the border.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha ment ya league football mate, england are shite tho lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

only one team in scotland worth watching right now mate and there in the lowest divison!!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

film about dopegrowin on sony movies...its called homegrown...is it any good?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

What place you in? i no its early but you doin oright?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

Homegrown is an awesome film imo. A stoner film that has actual substance to it and has a serious vibe. Too many folk make a stoner film and think weed, right, stupid comedy, such as puff puff pass, which admitedly is good fun, but it's a real nice change


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wots up lads ? and fuck me watchin scottish footy is like watchin paint dry aint they banned it from the tv yet? Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why fucking plant seeds like that ya dick


dicks have always planted seeds. u need learn bout the birds and bees ssb haha
@dura r u talking bout the only good team to watch in scotland thats in the lowest division the same team who beat rangers the other day? haha
na is shocking wot the other teams in top flight aloud to happen to rangers. bet alot tv rev is lost also or will b down the line


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

rangers havent been beaten this season mate?? we had a couple of away draws though and we appear a bit ropey away, think its just coz its an almost new team and the fact we're playin on much smaller pitches when were away also seems to be a problem. we had no pre season and with new players and youg players the teams struggling at times. home form is good though 5-1 and results like that. theres a lot of problems gonna happen soon due to lack of revenue, it'll probably put at least 3 or 4 teams in to admin and it'll affect the rest as well, celtic can manage coz theyve got cash and fans but it could hurt them as well, there gate attendances are down coz its a boring league..2 weeks ago rangers had more people in ibrox than the WHOLE of scottish managed at every single game in every single league combined. rangers home gate is always in the top 5 in the uk and regularly in the top 3. most fans are like myself and hope scottish football crashes and burns. fuck them, the cunts have only survived because of us, theyve been fuckin parasitically livin off us for fuckin decades the cunts.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 4, 2012)

dam i failed there then. should checked my shit before trying stir the pot haha
na i watched through the whole voting and that and i was shocked man. didnt think they wood b voted all way down there. seems alot teams fancy ya spot. i do hope its promotion all way to top and put few noses out. 
i thought being a lfc fan was hard
who was talking bout growing bc here? u got pips for them??????? if not ordered holla me i may no a man who can help


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 4, 2012)

everybody out window licking or sumthing?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

i was born a rangers fan and this has been the fuckin hardest year ive ever known, we all accept we should have been punished but the jealousy and bitterness was incredible..mainly led by those sheep shagging aberdeen rat bastards and those fucking child molesting papish bead rattling terrorist supporting fuckin fenian immigrant fuckers in green and white...but we've got long fucking memories and we will be back at the very top in few years and i can assure you we will do EVERYTHING to fuck over the whole fucking lot of them. celtic think theyre on top right now but there managers a fuckin semi literate retard that wont achieve anything outside of scotland, they'll keep supporting him coz he's a true fenian bastard but hes a fuckin incompetent clown thats only achievments have been a fuckin scottish cup and one league title and the latter only happened coz rangers fell to bits.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 4, 2012)

is wrong. its like they have shat on them selfs tho (sfa and the spl). 
i dont really think rangers needed alot punishment after old owner walked off. mayb 10 point reduction and a few mill fine to charity or something n if wanted b cunts capped ya transfers for two year. that wood been more then enough. not fans fault who fund the whole thing from shirts ,tickets,tv rev etc etc so y ruin a league and to b fair now no rangers and celtic match then who gives a feck bout spl, that was that only ever interested me.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't follow football but i do recall someone posting a link or such showing what the other clubs got penalised with for administration or such (am i thinking of the samee thing here?) and it was all sameish and then hi scotlan, BAM, let's see you pull back from that one.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I don't follow football but i do recall someone posting a link or such showing what the other clubs got penalised with for administration or such (am i thinking of the samee thing here?) and it was all sameish and then hi scotlan, BAM, let's see you pull back from that one.


yeah mate it was the same thing, they started changing the rules when it started happening to rangers and we got fucked over well out of proportion. other teams had been deducted point and or fined, we got fined, points deducted, relegated to the very bottom league, banned from playin in europe for 3 season, banned from player transfer for a year, hammered in the press and media, pulled up and humiliated before the sfa and generally shit upon in totally unprecedented manner...rangers are the most successful football team of all times in terms of silverware and domestic league titles, were also one of the oldest teams in the world...we got screwed over by a bunch of bitter and envious fuckers that support teams that've achieved nothing leda by a fuckin mob of catholic immigrants that fly the flag of a foreign nation over there stadium and sing songs revering ira terrorists. i fucking despise and loathe the whole fucking lot of them and once rangers are back on there feet scottish football is in for one big fucking shock.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2012)

u boring set of bastards,football :yawn: this new breaking bads orite iniit!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2012)

It's called taking an interest in a friends interests, it may not be genuine but it's polite  

Plus they're talking about something football related that i for some reason vaguely know about. Seize the opportunity  When it comes to football, or any sport for that matter, i don't know bugger all about it, but if i have to watch a sport, it's cricket or ice hockey  Ice hockey just for it's intentionally brutal manner, and the fact that it's ice hockey, and cricket, I just like it because every single bowl has every potential, whereas football you know 9/10 they'll just pass it backwards, but also because the batsmen and bowlers are pretty ridiculous in what they can do. the fastest i've ever been able to bat against consistently, was something like 65mph against a bowling machine pointed at one spot, these guys are doing like 95-100mph where they want and react to hit them where they need, not just a net. I don't watch F1 at all, but those are the folk i respect the most, that is silly fast. I'll settle for being a touring car driver me thinks.


----------



## nasel (Sep 4, 2012)

Speaking of Football, The blind football was on earlier (bell in the ball in case anyone was wandering). How does Offside work? surely as they cant see where theyre passing to and where everyone else is then logically they wouldnt be eligible for breaking that rule


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Morning citizen. All up for work/signing on/collectinng yer DLA using yer visa electron.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2012)

what you selling 2day then bill vodka that turns ya blind,dodgy hash??? or duras sister? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Actually Im re-mortgaging my soul to the devil......now fuck off and make me a bacon n egg sarne


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Actually Im re-mortgaging my soul to the devil......now fuck off and make me a bacon n egg sarne


you fuck off and make me a sausage,bacon,mushroom n cheese baggette! lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

lmfao at Dura's rants, the oh so wholesome Rangers. How on earth can you despise Dunfermline Athletic, you cunts nearly put us out of business. For that alone Rangers should be taken out that back and a bolt put through the napper lol!!! Rangers where larging it for too long, and they got done, simple. The higher you fly, the harder you fall, Dura admit it, Rangers are loving it being martyrs! And as for the bigotted side of things. I lived in the West coast as an outsider for nigh on 12 years, and I can tell you, you are all as bad as each other. I lived in Parkhead directly across from a Catholic establishment, and it was always super nice to be woken real early in the Morning (especially Sundays) with a Marching Pipe band, who funnily enough, always went their dinger right outside the Chapel!!!

Sambo, yer so posh, lol. ya cheesey baguette! I was just reading about the origins of the baguette. Some say it was invented by Napolean so his soldiers could stick them in their pants, haha, but it was actually rhe Austrians who invented the bagguette, along with the croissant! (or kipfel as it's called in Austrian).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

morning you bunch of baguette munchers.

re the rangers craic. it'll be the making of your lot dura. does a team good to be rebuilt from the ground up. look at the toon. plus it'll give you a whole load of new new firms to have a pop at.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

A chance for all you criminals to vote........
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

this had me creased this morning

[video=youtube_share;UCOC1YwNwZw]http://youtu.be/UCOC1YwNwZw[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

DST said:


> A chance for all you criminals to vote........
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


already voted, mantizm for the win dont forget to vote people.

although that 1st pic will win by a mile.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

DST said:


> A chance for all you criminals to vote........
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


Bills qwiso looks fire to me have to love the sticky shit  
No entry from u dst huh


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

its a hot sunny day, now what shall i do on a day off..... lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

I canny put an entry in Chedz, not when I am giving the prizes away, lol.........here's an overview of some of my gear though....

One of the T-shirts that will be up for grabs......






Now heres some examples:












































































DST


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

hows you chedz ?
with the cal/mag and all the other shiz do you add it to the tank at the same time ? if so then i will have to cut back on the canna so i don't over feed them yes ? i think this is right lol .....hell what do i know


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its a hot sunny day, now what shall i do on a day off..... lol


Come meet me after I sort this remortgage wae the devil and ill make it an even hotter day for u.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hows you chedz ?
> with the cal/mag and all the other shiz do you add it to the tank at the same time ? if so then i will have to cut back on the canna so i don't over feed them yes ? i think this is right lol .....hell what do i know


You dont need to cut back with the cal mag no but u might do with the other shit lmao!!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I canny put an entry in Chedz, not when I am giving the prizes away, lol.........here's an overview of some of my gear though....
> 
> One of the T-shirts that will be up for grabs......
> 
> ...



 OMG.......&#8203;fancy doing some cooking and t00ting at my house with that lot lol ...... how nice


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I canny put an entry in Chedz, not when I am giving the prizes away, lol.........here's an overview of some of my gear though....
> 
> One of the T-shirts that will be up for grabs......
> 
> ...


Fuckin dank as per dst id hit on all of that fuck unlucky haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

still smoking soapbar i see dst

chedz a joint kills you m8 whatcha think that would do lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

Id be incognito lad ill be makin some qwiso afyer this forst harvest and i tell ya i wont be fuckin tryin it lmao u lot will av to be hamsters hahaha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Come meet me after I sort this remortgage wae the devil and ill make it an even hotter day for u.lol



your not getting me flapping about like a fish...thats 4sure  x


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin dank as per dst id hit on all of that fuck unlucky haha



&#8203;tut tut gggrrrrrr


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what's up pole smokers.. i fucks wit cigawettes..


thats the pic u should have used in that comp mantz


----------



## mrsanchez93 (Sep 5, 2012)

can anyone help im growing hydro and i have 2 plants grownig bout 4 weeks i jus recently put one of them in a bigger pot with a different type of soil and now its dying the leaves are yellow and drooping its not over or under watered can any one help ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

hydrosoil thats a new 1 lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats the pic u should have used in that comp mantz


&#8203;is that nipple lube


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

any1 watched cocaine cowboys 1,2? is very good if ya aint.

neway they got her, aged 69 and doubt very much she was still involved but spose u make the odd enemy or 2 in that game.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-19472693


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

@ dst...i totally agree that both sides are as bad when it comes to the bigotry mate,absolutely no question, my only problem is that the celtic have been claiming theres a nationwide anti-celtic conspiracy thats turned out to not only wrong but completley the opposite. and again i , and most rangers fans as well, believe that rangers needed slapped down for dodgy business practices but again im fucking pissed off by the severity of the fines and sanctions and the sheer brutality of the press and media reaction.....no other team has EVER had to endure what we've had to. its completely out of proportion to what had gone on before and i still say it was all celtic led. they are the only team that will benefit with us out of the frame, they virtually automatically get into europe while the rest are fucked over due to loss of revenue.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

mrsanchez93 said:


> can anyone help im growing hydro and i have 2 plants grownig bout 4 weeks i jus recently put one of them in a bigger pot with a different type of soil and now its dying the leaves are yellow and drooping its not over or under watered can any one help ?


&#8203;put some air stones in the soil and you have it all spot on 4sure lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

oh and good morning area 51 escapees.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> OMG.......&#8203;fancy doing some cooking and t00ting at my house with that lot lol ...... how nice


8 hours, and for you only £500 plus expenses....yes, I am a whore, lol, some have called me a pimp, but I don't discriminate between the 2 services.



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin dank as per dst id hit on all of that fuck unlucky haha


we all have our price chedz, I am quite cheap I think.



newuserlol said:


> still smoking soapbar i see dst
> 
> chedz a joint kills you m8 whatcha think that would do lol


I'll get ya a pic in a minute.....



newuserlol said:


> thats the pic u should have used in that comp mantz


And I agree, that's a stonker mant!!! wtf.



dura72 said:


> @ dst...i totally agree that both sides are as bad when it comes to the bigotry mate,absolutely no question, my only problem is that the celtic have been claiming theres a nationwide anti-celtic conspiracy thats turned out to not only wrong but completley the opposite. and again i , and most rangers fans as well, believe that rangers needed slapped down for dodgy business practices but again im fucking pissed off by the severity of the fines and sanctions and the sheer brutality of the press and media reaction.....no other team has EVER had to endure what we've had to. its completely out of proportion to what had gone on before and i still say it was all celtic led. they are the only team that will benefit with us out of the frame, they virtually automatically get into europe while the rest are fucked over due to loss of revenue.


I wonder how Rangers would have played it had they been in Celtics fitty bits? probably the same, there's nae shame in those 2 clubs at all, or a lot of the hardcores that follow them, just my opinion of course. But you lot did get fucked proper I'll admit that, shocking and suicidal, but then has the SFA ever made sense.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

SOAPBAR ANYONE? lol......

It lasts like 8 years and still looks fresh, how can you go wrong. 750 a bar? (notice there is no currency!)
which one would you smoke?





me thinks....





better put the door wedge back, lol.






how can any self respecting criminal import that shit into the UK?...oh yeh, they criminals! booooo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2012)

mmmmmmmm henna, sump oil and placcy bags. lush


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

u bunch of slut monkeys. some crap damp cheese doing rounds, seems no thc on it ,damp, leafy, and taste like hay half way through a reefer. really annoying wen u been on homegrown for months and u cure it. its a world off difference.
these sell wen damp cunts need wiping out.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u bunch of slut monkeys. some crap damp cheese doing rounds, seems no thc on it ,damp, leafy, and taste like hay half way through a reefer. really annoying wen u been on homegrown for months and u cure it. its a world off difference.
> these sell wen damp cunts need wiping out.


these mugs that buy it could do with sorting out too, only reason people sell it is cause numptys buy it! lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

[h=2]Sporting Fairness v Sporting Integrity[/h]As a Rangers fan, I have never understood what it means to be Celtic-minded.
Just this week, being sellic-minded means rushing out, presumably in one&#8217;s Celtic top, to buy a book about Rangers.
And this book written by a man with little credibility among his fellow Celtic supporters.
It seems to me that sellic-mindedness seems to hinge on some deep-seated identity crisis with a liberal doze of schizophrenia somewhere in the works.
But, of course, the key ingredient is hate.
Now, not every Celtic fan is a hater. I know plenty who are decent spuds and I count them as friends.
But bigotry and hatred seems to be the real essence of Celtic-mindedness.
This was, of course, the opinion of former Celtic owner Fergus McCann who famously quipped that Celtic-minded meant Roman Catholic bigot.
The news that Celtic supporters are buying up copies of Phil Mac Giolla Bhain&#8217;s book on Rangers FC brings the whole concept of Celtic-minded thinking and its implications to the fore once more.
Mac Giolla Bhain&#8217;s reputation as a credible journalist lies in shreds after being denounced by The Sun as a man &#8220;tarred with the sectarian brush&#8221; among other withering remarks. He has been outed as a bigot yet this seems to give him a new-found martyr status among the Celtic fanbase.
Now it has to be pointed out that the Celtic support were divided on Phil Mac Giolla Bhain prior to this episode with The Sun. Reasonable Celtic fans saw him as a bit of a rocket &#8211; a fantasist intent on causing bother and an attention-seeker, while those of a republican mindset despised him for his stand against the singing of IRA songs at Celtic games.
In short, Phil Mac Giolla Bhain was no big hero among Celtic fans until this week.
Maybe in a sane universe the outing of Phil Mac would have been greeted with relief and applause by Celtic supporters, happy that a festering malignancy in their ranks had been exposed and excised.
But that&#8217;s Celtic-minded for you.
Instead of being content that a &#8220;bad yin&#8221; among them had been dealt with, those same Celtic fans who, for widely differing reasons, had no time for Phil Mac Giolla Bhain, now grant him hero and martyr status.
I want to contrast the way Celtic-minded people seem to think with a Rangers mindset.
I remember back in 1993, after Marseille had won the European Cup and it was discovered that they had cheated in the French League to give them an advantage going into the European Cup/CL Final, there was a story doing the rounds that they could be stripped of the Champions League title.
Apparently David Murray, then chairman of Rangers, was offered a chance by UEFA to replay the Final against AC Milan but he turned it down, saying that if Rangers couldn&#8217;t win it when they had the chance, they didn&#8217;t want another one.
I fumed about this for years, thinking of the opportunity blown for Rangers to win the big one. How could Murray pass this up? Marseille were cheats and didn&#8217;t deserve it.
Recently I have come to see exactly where Murray was coming from &#8211; if, of course, the story had any substance and the offer was genuine.
When Rangers were docked ten points last season for going into administration, effectively handing the SPL title to Celtic, Celtic grabbed it eagerly and gratefully, spending a lot of time and energy telling the world how much they deserved it.
I thought of one man.
The Rangers manager, Ally McCoist.
I realised that if the ball had been on the other foot and Celtic had been docked ten points, Coisty would have felt cheated. He himself would probably have called the title win hollow, if not tainted.
As would most Rangers fans.
That, in a nutshell, is the difference.
Rangers don&#8217;t look for advantages or leg-ups or pauchles.
Rangers want to earn their victories the hard way &#8211; on the pitch.
Bluenoses don&#8217;t want privilege or being accused of having won a tainted title.
I don&#8217;t know if Catholic bigotry is what being Celtic-minded is all about; Fergus McCann was far better placed than I am to make that judgment.
And there is plenty &#8220;proddy&#8221; bigotry among the Rangers support so it&#8217;s certainly not all one-sided.
It also has to be said that not all bigotry is based on religion.
I just see it as a very simple thing.
Celtic-minded looks awful complicated and convoluted to me &#8211; it refers to &#8220;sporting integrity&#8221; while seeking to gain every advantage there is. And supporting a bigot just to spite your enemy.
While being a bluenose is about honesty and sporting fairness.
Of course, bigotry and mindless hate are not exclusive to some Rangers and Celtic fans.
Other SPL teams are jumping on the bigotry wagon, including Motherwell, who have taken to calling Rangers fans &#8220;Huns&#8221; and threatening to boycott their team&#8217;s upcoming Cup fixture at Ibrox.
This boycott should be taken very seriously by Rangers as the Motherwell support is renowned for emptying stadiums.
Fir Park, for example.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 5, 2012)

aye rite where did yi copy paste that from lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> these mugs that buy it could do with sorting out too, only reason people sell it is cause numptys buy it! lol


The clevet cunt is the 1 passin it on imo spot on there sambo haha fuck sellin it damp ive found after 4 days dryin wen crisp on outside and still wet on the in u might aswell let it go the extra 3 days and sell wen properly dry your not losin that much tbf with yas !! I mean a oz of crispy on out but wet in middle your gonna lose say 2gram most lettin the inside dry out and peeps are gonna be happy instead of cryin they lost how much wen lettin it air out after it got wet after they brought it


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

ouch sambo ouch man. hurtful haha. na i sent the mrs to pick it up for me as i had family stuff to do, so i never got see it till it arrived. wnt b repeating same mistakes again trust me. gunna up the grow after xmas add new light and double up, fuck running out again


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> aye rite where did yi copy paste that from lol


some guy on the net mate, ah though ahd put his name up too...its some guy called Bill McMurdo.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

that's poor, blaming it on the mrs, i would have thought more of you mdb, what with you being a stand up sorta guy like, lol.....shame on you


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

i wonder how many non rangers and celtic fans read it dura? lol....what a pile of pooh, you lot canny see the bigots fae the beer bellies, come on, you can't now start saying Celtic is more bigoted than Rangers. I am an outsider, I can tell you, YOU ARE AS BAD AS EACH OTHER, get over it, it makes the West coast what it is. I mean, you seen the Edinburgh team playing at bigots, they just don't do it as well, too much Rugby!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

thats wot the lil ladies r for. haha blame and moan at. i hate having no tent up. i feel odd. pipes fixed tomoz then back on it like a slut from hell


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

Fuck the pope hes an orange bastard


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

ah well todays shaping up to be a good day, got my student loans all sorted and im defo gettin it and ive beenttold when and how much, my dole money is sorted and ive got my back dater as well also expecting another giro tomorrow, paid off my charlie bill, got the cash to get my coco and nute and i'll be goin up to my grow are later to get it all organised so the plants can be transfered and potted up tomorrow, just gonna veg them till the end of september and that means i'll have cash for chrimbo. and business is goin well and all my punters are happy and (mostly) paid up. fuckin nice when shit like that all happens together.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

Beat me to it dst, oh yeah mdb the ol I didn't buy it malarky lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

you missed the Pedo bit mate!!!!


supersillybilly said:


> Fuck the pope hes an orange bastard


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

apparently my mate got it from some grower in my area newuser,from your neck off the woods some chubby john terry but balding look a like. ring any bells??? hahahah na im fucking about matey. but still tho im quiting smoking after weekend, im going fitness mad till xmas and i ent buying from plums again. well mayb tonight only haha if mr pyscho about. 
i reckon the cheese bud i got was cfl grown really bodge job and was doing rounds at 240 an o???? hence y i got a lil sample bit 1st.
should b getting ufc tickets later this year for the uk event cant fricking wait man,my mate best not let me down as he gets half price tickets these type events


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> apparently my mate got it from some grower in my area newuser,from your neck off the woods some chubby john terry but balding look a like. ring any bells??? hahahah na im fucking about matey. but still tho im quiting smoking after weekend, im going fitness mad till xmas and i ent buying from plums again. well mayb tonight only haha if mr pyscho about.
> i reckon the cheese bud i got was cfl grown really bodge job and was doing rounds at 240 an o???? hence y i got a lil sample bit 1st.
> should b getting ufc tickets later this year for the uk event cant fricking wait man,my mate best not let me down as he gets half price tickets these type events


Lol that's more like it m8, 

240s seems to be a pretty standard price round here, I charge a few numptys it and they always smile n beg for more.

I aint watched ufc in ages dunno why but just went off it, had followed for yrs n yrs aswel, where's the uk ufc this year?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

And as for looking like john terry lmao I told ya I was at a tube station yrs ago slimmer and with spikey hair, n the bloke behind the kiosk counter looks up saying in my best paki accent "omg I thought u was john terry" to which I replied yeah m8 that why I'm at stratford tube station buying 10 embassy filter.

I look nuffing like that chelsea scum, tbh I'm even uglier lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

John terry, more like terry wogan.lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

and just to improve on todays good news ive just found out that the junkie fucker on the bottom landings been evicted!!!! fuckin superb day ive had, got my grow room all ready, coco and nutes bought and coco into pots so tomorrow i'll transfer them in and i cant start another new grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!happy fuckin days...only black cloud is i cant drink coz im still on these fuckin pills!!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

okay gents whats the best booster to use with coco, im using canna nutes.?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Just 7.5 off me last girl, gotta say i was hoping for more but no bother ill be chopping again in a few weeks. Looks like its just .5 for me as i didnt hit me goal lmao, ave to take it easy till next crop.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> okay gents whats the best booster to use with coco, im using canna nutes.?


Hammerhead is supposed to be good, has better pk ratios than the bog standard pk boosters. I aint used it but theres a few that like this stuff and there results are good enough for me to give it a go. Ive just been using Overdrive in weeks 5 and 6 and this is pretty decent gear. Cant say ive used one tho thats really stood out from the rest yet.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

NNNNIIIICCCCEEEE picture.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> NNNNIIIICCCCEEEE picture.


Aye, just enough for a quiet night in for a few on here lmao.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

dam nice pic jim. man id b fucked if need pull more then 7 off a plant or i woodnt get any sdmoke.
sambo i think my mate said shef or nottingham?? think the later, i no its north of us tho.mate a bbj scrapper and mma trains so he got links in that area. hes a nutty lil fucker to same age as me smaller lighter but dont give a fuck at all. he was told as a kid he wouldnt see 18 as got cystic throbsis(cant spell) well hes 30 now a one tough lil conte


----------



## max green (Sep 5, 2012)

Rangers I meant Newco, sorry Oldco, no Sevco, no whatever that shiitty team which got put down is called full of those smelly orange cunts, this is their new strip. Suit em fine, good to give a description of the team on a strip. lmfao. 

In Green and Whyte we trust.... ha ha ha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> dam nice pic jim. man id b fucked if need pull more then 7 off a plant or i woodnt get any sdmoke.


Hahaha, no man i just keep a little really to keep me going, besides i cant toke like i use to so no point in holding back shitloads. Was hoping for more cause the last bigun was nearly 10 but that sat more or less under the lamp, this girl was shoved to the side so knew i wouldnt hit what i had previously. Last of the biguns, medium sized girls are what its all about for me now.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

@jimmy how long do u veg for? and how big was that plant in flower? 1000 hps is it the light?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

how much is in that bag jimmy 7.5oz?

just looks like more.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

ment 6oo hps soz?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how much is in that bag jimmy 7.5oz?
> 
> just looks like more.


haha u no i could resist this man... it does look more wen its dried and cured hahahahahahah
my last bits filled 6 7 jars and weighed half wot it looked. but man i liked it alot esp last few weeks in jar went amazing


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

hey lads if you wanna know anything about celtic just google 'jim torbet'....this was the guy that was interfering with the young lads in the celtic boys club and they kept it quiet for years. BJK. id rather my team was screwing the tax man than the boys club


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha u no i could resist this man... it does look more wen its dried and cured hahahahahahah
> my last bits filled 6 7 jars and weighed half wot it looked. but man i liked it alot esp last few weeks in jar went amazing


no need for a cure with exo,pyscho stinks like no other just on a dry although i would love to taste it on a 6-8wk cure never have i carnt ever seem to keep hold of it that long lol

i would happily sell wet weed if i could m8 beleive but i cant wouldnt even risk wasting the bloke who takes all mines time cause i no he would back it and then i gotta find some1 else who will take it all at once.

neway when ya growing proper plants with real lights you can join the convo until then read n learn lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> @jimmy how long do u veg for? and how big was that plant in flower? 1000 hps is it the light?


That was about 5 weeks mate but what i would like to point out is i have no real veg room and aint for a while lmao. I am sqeezing them into my tent which is purely for flower therefor they only recive 12hrs of good light a day, for the remainder they sit out either on me work bench or this case if they are big on the floor with just whats light in available to them, which isnt much but keeps them in veg mode. I run a perpetual grow so i pull every few weeks, this big girl was an experiment to see what i could pull and how many i could fit in if i run large plants, theres a pic a few pages back i think of her. Could knock few weeks of that veg with proper light for 18hrs aday im sure you will agree, if my new kit ever turns up i will be able to sort the veg room out properly, the fed ex man is gonna get when he does get here lol. And 600s mate thats all i use.


----------



## max green (Sep 5, 2012)

Ouch must have hit a nerve, lol


*Sky sports would like to apologise for advertising Rangers games in 3D. Sky actually meant D3*

ha ha ha

We are or were the pee pell


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how much is in that bag jimmy 7.5oz?
> 
> just looks like more.


Yeah 7.5 in there mate, i wish it were more lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah 7.5 in there mate, i wish it were more lol.


i no that feeling, every harvest i wish it was more dont seem to work tho the wishing that is lol

what u doing buying yet more equipment then m8? wasnt ya selling a load recently.

you should have said how cheap u was selling it too fucking el it was a bargain, if you had said bout the price im shore bill would have taken it all off ya, then sold it back to others on here 4x the price lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no that feeling, every harvest i wish it was more dont seem to work tho the wishing that is lol
> 
> what u doing buying yet more equipment then m8? wasnt ya selling a load recently.


Yeah form me old cab set up, 400w gear mostly, digi ballasts/cooltubes and whatnot plus me hydro gear which i aint ever gonna run again. Aint got much left now ebayed most of it. This coco is too easy lol so im sticking with it so i thought id order me some airpots and some veg lights get meself sorted once and for all. Then im looking into organics for me percy smoke.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah form me old cab set up, 400w gear mostly, digi ballasts/cooltubes and whatnot plus me hydro gear which i aint ever gonna run again. Aint got much left now ebayed most of it. This coco is too easy lol so im sticking with it so i thought id order me some airpots and some veg lights get meself sorted once and for all. Then im looking into organics for me percy smoke.


i had only ever grown with organics and noticed a sizeable difference in flavour when i swapped to coco, but like ya say m8 the coco is very easy and it definatly kicks arse compared to soil for yield.

is that the pineapple express in that bag then? read good things bout the strain, you said its not all that strong tho didnt ya?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

I knew a guy a while back who grew organics and was the best smoke ive ever had by miles sambs, for percy smoke its worth giving it a go i reckon. Yeah mate PE in the bag. Not the best smoke in the world, ive had much worse. Its nice and tasty just lacks that real kick in the head stone but ive never let it run more than 7 weeks or so lmao so its probably a lot better. Its a piece of piss to grow, takes abuse if your that way inclind IC3 lol, got the smell and taste and yeild as well. Just a pretty good allrounder really.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Well fuck me, the delivery guys just turned up lol, fucking time to be doing deliveries. I can hear rattling tho, this dont sound good.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I knew a guy a while back who grew organics and was the best smoke ive ever had by miles sambs, for percy smoke its worth giving it a go i reckon. Yeah mate PE in the bag. Not the best smoke in the world, ive had much worse. Its nice and tasty just lacks that real kick in the head stone but ive never let it run more than 7 weeks or so lmao so its probably a lot better. Its a piece of piss to grow, takes abuse if your that way inclind IC3 lol, got the smell and taste and yeild as well. Just a pretty good allrounder really.


organics do kick arse for flavour most definatly all i used for years was bio-bizz allmix n there grow,bloom n topmax all organic, and easy as the coco just got the arse at people getting much bigger yields from exactly the same clone-only strains thats the reason i changed to coco.

but what ya gaining in yield your definatly giving up in flavour, still if ya donating near all u dont mind the hit on flavour.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> organics do kick arse for flavour most definatly all i used for years was bio-bizz allmix n there grow,bloom n topmax all organic, and easy as the coco just got the arse at people getting much bigger yields from exactly the same clone-only strains thats the reason i changed to coco.
> 
> but what ya gaining in yield your definatly giving up in flavour, still if ya donating near all u dont mind the hit on flavour.


Exactly, i can live with not avin topnotch gear when it comes to the flavour for the time being. Dont get me wrong coco grows some pretty dank shit ive had some nice tasty strains out of coco PE being one but your right, well imo anyway oragnics does kick arse when it comes to thos things and this PE would be even better grown in organics i think and for my own percy stash, me wants oragnics lol. Ill keep the coco grows for the masses.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

I was looking at that biobizz range. Think thats what ill have a bash at first before i start on me own soil recipe. Atleast il be able to get what i need form the garden centre when i know what im doing rather than a grow shop.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I was looking at that biobizz range. Think thats what ill have a bash at first before i start on me own soil recipe. Atleast il be able to get what i need form the garden centre when i know what im doing rather than a grow shop.


its good stuff m8 easy and tastey, i dont doubt you could make better for less but its just the ease of it buying it all done for ya.

dont waste ya money on the heaven nute it has in its nute line-up tho 1 its the only the nute in the line-up thats not organic 2 it dont really seem to do much n 3 its about 50quid a litre


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Been up me garden centre a fair bit lately for a few bits and id rather go there than grow shop, im in the procces of doing me garden up so lugging bags of soil about aint goona look to odd, bags of coco on the other hand is harder. There right nosey cunts here, if i need coco i normally get in the morning and reverse park onto me drive then leave it in the boot till dark before the commando operation to bring it in begins. Fucking right hassle but the prewashed bags like the biobizz coco im using is alot better than the compressed bricks ive used so its worth the grief. And cheers for the heads up on thos nutes, although a bullseye is a bit steep for me just for a ltr lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

Evening lads. Just back from gym. Feels like ive been set on fire


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

started feeding starter nutes to clones todsay,,,som of the leaves are yellowing thats N isent it??


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

i ahd to do the commando today, the house i grow in is right at the top of a street that has at least 3 people growing in it that i know, all within 50 yards of where im at and they all know me well. its bad enuff having to go up to water and feed but moving shit in and out is pretty dodgy. it also a pretty rough street so the fuckin plod are all over it constantly.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> started feeding starter nutes to clones todsay,,,som of the leaves are yellowing thats N isent it??


the exo is very hungry plant ic3, i feed em 1ml per litre of a+b as soon as they are potted with no bother at all and i raise that pretty quick too no wonder they getting deficient if ya only started feedin em today lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

I was there when u sold me that soaking wet weed. Cunt is still bursting ma baws


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i ahd to do the commando today, the house i grow in is right at the top of a street that has at least 3 people growing in it that i know, all within 50 yards of where im at and they all know me well. its bad enuff having to go up to water and feed but moving shit in and out is pretty dodgy. it also a pretty rough street so the fuckin plod are all over it constantly.


Keeps ya on your toes tho mate lol, fuck growing round your way tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

lmao whatcha tell him bill ''you havnae sin wet weed til ya see mine pal''


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah feed them 1C3, that pe cut could ave been fed when ya got it so give them some grub.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

nothing broken in that delivery then jimmy? you said it was rattling.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Tube fucking bust aint it. Fucking typical, all the hassle i had getting it here then when it does turn up its bust, pain in the fucking arse mate. Still it nowt major and i was gonna bet some spare bulbs anyway, just have to order them sooner then planned.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

ne1 no of anything better than plant vitality plus for spidermite, im not too shore but i think i got the fuckers.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

Del reckons neem oil works...
Also heard good things about mighty wash.
Remind me never to take clones off ya lol



newuserlol said:


> ne1 no of anything better than plant vitality plus for spidermite, im not too shore but i think i got the fuckers.


Yeah wanted to, but I only managed to get the vials after the comp entries closed 


newuserlol said:


> thats the pic u should have used in that comp mantz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the exo is very hungry plant ic3, i feed em 1ml per litre of a+b as soon as they are potted with no bother at all and i raise that pretty quick too no wonder they getting deficient if ya only started feedin em today lol


I ALWAYS START EM OFF ON PLAIN WATER TILL THE STANDING TALL AND PROUND THEN I START THE NUTES,, BUT I BEE KINDA ILL SO first feed wsas today nute wise,,, only start not full A+b just canna start dont wanna burn the bitches!!1 my second bulb tunred up too so ther now uner 100 watt blue spec cfl wityh a small fan blowing 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah feed them 1C3, that pe cut could ave been fed when ya got it so give them some grub.


yeh was a big cut was iit on full nutes or just start? or am i the only dosey cunt wat buys canna start for seedlings and clones?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Del reckons neem oil works...
> Also heard good things about mighty wash.
> Remind me never to take clones off ya lol
> 
> ...


think u could have had a chance a good chance with that pic mantz people like to see volume, whodat will win.

nothing better than plant vitality then lol

1st time ive ever had it and no where its came from m8 arrrrrrrrgh fuck them fuckers never die the tent had been cleaned/sprayed and hadnt been grown in for near 2yr!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 5, 2012)

i gota spray from dobbies garden centre that kills spider mites, thrips and all sorts of pests. it was dobbies own make and wasnt expensive, its specially for fruit plants so its non toxic to humans.....and probably wont affect you either.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

I just use base nutes for cuts with low ec, then a bit of house and garden roots excelurator thrown in now and again. Doomsday Preppers looks good nat geo tonight 22.00.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

sweet i didnt no that was on 2night cheers jimmy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sweet i didnt no that was on 2night cheers jimmy.


Hahaha me also, just seen add for it and remembered i wanted to watch that. Looks good some of these people have gone to some mad lengths to prep lol, must have cost a fortune.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

Fuck me jimmy lad your a star lad only expectin the 1 haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hahaha me also, just seen add for it and remembered i wanted to watch that. Looks good some of these people have gone to some mad lengths to prep lol, must have cost a fortune.


yeh it willbe based on the americans,, no1 else goes to the lengths them stupid epople doo,,wouldnt be a los if they got atomic bombed tbh silly people


so il see how these look ina few hrs if the starter hasent fucked em too much il just do a full A+B mix,,, theyl take it rite userlol? and JIMMY yours i take it was on full nutes anyways,,with the size im guessing it was... il put em in main flower room next week


----------



## FullPot (Sep 5, 2012)

alright fellas just got a quick question

Im planning on getting some autoflowering seeds anyone know what lumens should the light bulb be 
as its auto i heard any bulb will work but someone tells me has to be like 2000 lumens

anyone can shed light please


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol no prob chedz. Had extras knocking about mate went a bit mad when i took the cuts. They should be well rooted man, not long before you can flip em. What ya doing anyway ya gonna give em a decent veg or flip em early to see what there like


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh it willbe based on the americans,, no1 else goes to the lengths them stupid epople doo,,wouldnt be a los if they got atomic bombed tbh silly people
> 
> 
> so il see how these look ina few hrs if the starter hasent fucked em too much il just do a full A+B mix,,, theyl take it rite userlol? and JIMMY yours i take it was on full nutes anyways,,with the size im guessing it was... il put em in main flower room next week


Yeah low dose A n B to start then go from there mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh it willbe based on the americans,, no1 else goes to the lengths them stupid epople doo,,wouldnt be a los if they got atomic bombed tbh silly people
> 
> 
> so il see how these look ina few hrs if the starter hasent fucked em too much il just do a full A+B mix,,, theyl take it rite userlol? and JIMMY yours i take it was on full nutes anyways,,with the size im guessing it was... il put em in main flower room next week


1ml per ltr of a and b they are fine with m8, well needed by the sounds of it. i speak for only the exo not the anything else, ive given that dose to just rooted clones 3times now in coco without any probs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol no prob. Had extras knocking about mate went a bit mad when i took the cuts. They should be well rooted man, not long before you can flip em. What ya doing anyway ya gonna give em a decent veg or flip em early to see what there like


na im wanting a dectn yeild this time hence buying tyhe airpots and such


yeh im thining 10 day veg then flower from ther its a plan no?

u grown these out yourself?


newuserlol said:


> 1ml of a and b they are fine with m8, well needed by the sounds of it.


yeh i gave ema slighlty strong start feed so that should be the eqwivalent to the 1ml,,, saying that il be happier wen ther on full nutes and yes ive noticed ther hungry fuckers too!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no need for a cure with exo,pyscho stinks like no other just on a dry although i would love to taste it on a 6-8wk cure never have i carnt ever seem to keep hold of it that long lol
> 
> i would happily sell wet weed if i could m8 beleive but i cant wouldnt even risk wasting the bloke who takes all mines time cause i no he would back it and then i gotta find some1 else who will take it all at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

duno wot happened in that post comp froze said post was less then 10 and didnt put most message up???

is 3 eyes in the house tonight?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > no need for a cure with exo,pyscho stinks like no other just on a dry although i would love to taste it on a 6-8wk cure never have i carnt ever seem to keep hold of it that long lol
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

hearing big things on this amnezia haze,,it clon only or what?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hearing big things on this amnezia haze,,it clon only or what?


not a expert not by far but from what i no the real deal is yes.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

really. how wood one go about aquiring cc winner? any ideas as sounds cool.
think the pycsho killer is a 8 9 weeker haze cross but i could b wrong also.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not a expert not by far but from what i no the real deal is yes.


fort u was the clone only king?? CUMMON NOW LAD i expect a amnesia haze clone next time

okeydokey?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> really. how wood one go about aquiring cc winner? any ideas as sounds cool.
> think the pycsho killer is a 8 9 weeker haze cross but i could b wrong also.


i think the cut is out there mdb out there as in the uk, these seed versions i.e 10-11wk you would be more inclined to think they are leaning towards the haze side no?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fort u was the clone only king?? CUMMON NOW LAD i expect a amnesia haze clone next time
> 
> okeydokey?


how comes i got this tag? chedz actually posted saying he was ask chedz.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

yep, this is very hzey indeed. 1st toke brought back memorys toking out bedroom window with a mate the purp haze wen i was 16 and then thinking i was smart spraying polish to mask the smell, needless to say no cunts cleaming at ten at night esp with purple haze polish haha
alot more to the taste tho and yeah im sat with a stupid grin not planning on doing alot but eat and sleep hahah


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

any1 try silver haze here? i had abit from dam year s and years back mayb 6 - 10 year ago cant remember and i liked it but didnt think it tasted hazey. think i should try the g13 soon


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yep, this is very hzey indeed. 1st toke brought back memorys toking out bedroom window with a mate the purp haze wen i was 16 and then thinking i was smart spraying polish to mask the smell, needless to say no cunts cleaming at ten at night esp with purple haze polish haha
> alot more to the taste tho and yeah im sat with a stupid grin not planning on doing alot but eat and sleep hahah


the stuff i had from london a few wks back had no haze buzz at all just some of the strongest stoned ive been for a long time and that was after smoking exo for wks, it had that distinct haze flavour tho???

i thought the haze buzz was more uppy?

my haze smoking is very limited i could be totally wrong bout the haze buzz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how comes i got this tag? chedz actually posted saying he was ask chedz.


id say hes the king of sumfink but ther may be pre-teens reading so i wont post!!muaha

what happened to whoever was growing them expesive ass beans? DOG was it? how cum no cuts wer put out?

just saying sems a lil wasteful paying daft money for beans but not putting cuts out? save paying it again? if was grade


and all this haze talk is getting me curious,, no1 round here any gets anytihing as a break from the norm


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think the cut is out there mdb out there as in the uk, these seed versions i.e 10-11wk you would be more inclined to think they are leaning towards the haze side no?


i really doubt that, but if you do the right selections n get it verified might end up with somthing like

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-5369.html, couple post down


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

think to b fair weed hits everybody different. i either get stoned or not stoned. or in fav cases v stoned. today im stoned haha thinking one or two more i will b very stoned. i hope so for twenty quid tho th robbing turnips hahahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think to b fair weed hits everybody different. i either get stoned or not stoned. or in fav cases v stoned. today im stoned haha thinking one or two more i will b very stoned. i hope so for twenty quid tho th robbing turnips hahahahaha


i cant be doing with tha heavy stone,,couch lock but horrible feeling,, i get it a lot endup with hed on me uter table,,must that may be the pills i take too? fuk knows eitehrway it aint nice


SO who is this fuking bedroom tax affecting?? anyone?? it must be?
http://keepourcouncilhomes.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/campaigning-against-the-bedroom-tax/


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 5, 2012)

i wnna dribble from a joint , puke if poss. 
heavy is best u should just smoke more and man up through it. wots worst that can happen? lil paranoia or puke laugh it off and carry on hahah
the amnesia i had in dam in april was sweeter tasting but same stone effect. i ended up mixing it with chocolope in end it made a nice combo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i wnna dribble from a joint , puke if poss.
> heavy is best u should just smoke more and man up through it. wots worst that can happen? lil paranoia or puke laugh it off and carry on hahah
> the amnesia i had in dam in april was sweeter tasting but same stone effect. i ended up mixing it with chocolope in end it made a nice combo


na my head tsarts spinning? or is it the workd thats spins faster wen im smashed? eitherway its not fucking nice


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah.. I voted for him... it's pretty impressive.. like you say volume usually takes it. 2nd or even 3rd place would be nice.  ta for the vote.



newuserlol said:


> think u could have had a chance a good chance with that pic mantz people like to see volume, whodat will win.
> 
> nothing better than plant vitality then lol
> 
> 1st time ive ever had it and no where its came from m8 arrrrrrrrgh fuck them fuckers never die the tent had been cleaned/sprayed and hadnt been grown in for near 2yr!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> i really doubt that, but if you do the right selections n get it verified might end up with somthing like
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-5369.html, couple post down


like i say i no little about the strain or haze in general but dont link up the uk growers thread i beleive nothing from this thread even if posted by myself lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> like i say i no little about the strain or haze in general but dont link up the uk growers thread i beleive nothing from this thread even if posted by myself lol


yeh specially him^^ that newuserlol is a dodge pot


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

hey chubs is a little red on the fan leaf stems a def or is it down to strain of the livers ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol no prob chedz. Had extras knocking about mate went a bit mad when i took the cuts. They should be well rooted man, not long before you can flip em. What ya doing anyway ya gonna give em a decent veg or flip em early to see what there like


Full veg mate a foot an half after ive supercropped the fuckers and they ll be flipped mate, potted em up just and gave em full strengh root exel half strengh canna a+b. roots were goin crazy in them little pots haha. potted em into some bigger fuckers just waitin for my pellets to arrive from my mate and gonna take a shit load of exo slh psycho cuts pukka should recieve his next wk as already done, then ill get some to ya mate no probs that reminds me i av another person after some exo and another after slh haha busy busy busy only just sat down as they ve fitted me kitchen today and av a lad comin tomoz to put wall tiles in so had to fetch the fuckers any1 doin any tiling get yaself down to wickes as i had a rite bargain!! bnq were askin £20 for a box of black high gloss wall tiles good job they neva had enough else id of had em  went to wickes and got em for £10.99 exactly the same fuckin 1s bingo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hey chubs is a little red on the fan leaf stems a def or is it down to strain of the livers ?


means u souldnt have peierced the stems!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Full veg mate a foot an half after ive supercropped the fuckers and they ll be flipped mate, potted em up just and gave em full strengh root exel half strengh canna a+b. roots were goin crazy in them little pots haha. potted em into some bigger fuckers just waitin for my pellets to arrive from my mate and gonna take a shit load of exo slh psycho cuts pukka should recieve his next wk as already done, then ill get some to ya mate no probs that reminds me i av another person after some exo and another after slh haha busy busy busy only just sat down as they ve fitted me kitchen today and av a lad comin tomoz to put wall tiles in so had to fetch the fuckers any1 doin any tiling get yaself down to wickes as i had a rite bargain!! bnq were askin £20 for a box of black high gloss wall tiles good job they neva had enough else id of had em  went to wickes and got em for £10.99 exactly the same fuckin 1s bingo


i was looking at them too.. i thnk ima go for the strips of mosaic tiles in black and use hi bright white grout! them brik tiles are nice but fuking expensive


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> means u souldnt have peierced the stems!!



shut the feck up and feed ya clones ya little knob


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how comes i got this tag? chedz actually posted saying he was ask chedz.


Ask chedz wot ya bunch of cunts lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was looking at them too.. i thnk ima go for the strips of mosaic tiles in black and use hi bright white grout! them brik tiles are nice but fuking expensive


Avin the fuckers on the floor mate they am expensive but u get wot ya pay for haha seen some decent ideas for the house tbh as ive gotta decorate the fuckin lot now they ve channeld all the leccy into the walls not gonna be cheap but u cant take it wivs ya can ya ??  tbf i live walkin into my house thinkin yh it looks the bollox haha give me somethin to be proud about haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

ive has red stems
before and i was told its normal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Avin the fuckers on the floor mate they am expensive but u get wot ya pay for haha seen some decent ideas for the house tbh as ive gotta decorate the fuckin lot now they ve channeld all the leccy into the walls not gonna be cheap but u cant take it wivs ya can ya ??  tbf i live walkin into my house thinkin yh it looks the bollox haha give me somethin to be proud about haha


what proud/?? uve got a LIME green lounge mate!!lol

i nkow what u mean mate i just doen my hall and lounge,,, well chuffed, not a lot i can reallty do in te hallway with artex on the walls but its cush

itel cost ya to get wires channelled into the wals like,, i was thinig same thing but with ethernet and usb sockets n the wall all going to my pc section


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

im just in for answers not wind ups makes a change lol ic3 whats that link for the pirate bay m8?

and sket yes m8 the livers i had a few defiency problems thats why i stopped growing her, i dont no but calmag seemed to help alot and pukka for example used calmag very early on and had no problems but me,dragon and another all had defiency problems with especially in soil.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im just in for answers not wind ups makes a change lol ic3 whats that link for the pirate bay m8?
> 
> and sket yes m8 the livers i had a few defiency problems thats why i stopped growing her, i dont no but calmag seemed to help alot and pukka for example used calmag very early on and had no problems but me,dragon and another all had defiency problems with especially in soil.



stop calling me sket you fat chubby fecker..lol, so the red on the fan stem is a def ? what did your def on the livers look like ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what proud/?? uve got a LIME green lounge mate!!


Hy man thats my chill out room haha i love green ya not know that ? lmao its not a fuckin green room any longer the lots been stripped off fuck knows wot the colour plan is in there tbf just tryin to get the kitchen done as the misses as spent nearly 2grand on washer cooker an fridge freezer and it menna come this tuesday comin and the fuckin thing is nowere near finished and ill be fucked if the appliances are stayin out the back while its gettin done haha na should nt be far off tbf just need to level floor off and get the lad to do the floor for me haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> stop calling me sket you fat chubby fecker..lol, so the red on the fan stem is a def ? what did your def on the livers look like ?


Its no def its a fuckin triat u nutter lmao psycho exo has the same the stems get all veins aswell its nowt to worry about with clone onlys and certain other strains get to bed you ll feel better lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Its no def its a fuckin triat u nutter lmao psycho exo has the same the stems get all veins aswell its nowt to worry about with clone onlys and certain other strains get to bed you ll feel better lmao



you lot are just mean to me,like all the time. ..................... fuckers 4sure 

get to bed............ hhmmm you only think your funny


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> you lot are just mean to me,like all the time. ..................... fuckers 4sure
> 
> get to bed............ hhmmm you only think your funny


Mean how ?? Because i stopped u in the panick u do?? Huh ill keep my mouth shut from now on!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> stop calling me sket you fat chubby fecker..lol, so the red on the fan stem is a def ? what did your def on the livers look like ?


u carnt dish it if ya carnt take it sket...........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

but i do fink chedz is right it may well be a trait sket.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> but i do fink chedz is right it may well be a trait sket.


Im 100% rite ya nutter they all av the same trait some worse than others but they all got it mix a batch if your clones uo and try and figure wots wot and i bet ya cant till late flower bro its that fine of a margain with em!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im 100% rite ya nutter they all av the same trait some worse than others but they all got it mix a batch if your clones uo and try and figure wots wot and i bet ya cant till late flower bro its that fine of a margain with em!!


3 people didnt just have red stems chedz we talking pure yellow leaves quickly, rust spots etc

ive seen red stems on other strains like ya say but not the other problems too.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mean how ?? Because i stopped u in the panick u do?? Huh ill keep my mouth shut from now on!!





newuserlol said:


> u carnt dish it if ya carnt take it sket...........





newuserlol said:


> but i do fink chedz is right it may well be a trait sket.



lol she giggles, don't be getting all pissy chedz and as for you chubby, i hope all your bacon gets tangled in your belly button fluff ......................... thanks for your help chedz...feck off fatty


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 3 people didnt just have red stems chedz we talking pure yellow leaves quickly, rust spots etc
> 
> ive seen red stems on other strains like ya say but not the other problems too.


Was on about the traits in all the clone onlys ya jock not your defs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol she giggles, don't be getting all pissy chedz and as for you chubby, i hope all your bacon gets tangled in your belly button fluff ......................... thanks for your help chedz...feck off fatty


thats the spirit sket i thought u had gone sulking to bed to suck some more black dick lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol she giggles, don't be getting all pissy chedz and as for you chubby, i hope all your bacon gets tangled in your belly button fluff ......................... thanks for your help chedz...feck off fatty


Ive no piss in me to get all pissy lol was jokin las your good haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Was on about the traits in all the clone onlys ya jock not your defs lol


all the same soil so could explain but believe im alot more deficient than just calmag lmao

edit 2 bio-bizz 1 plagron light.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> all the same soil so could explain but believe im alot more deficient than just calmag lmao


Ya got me wakin the youngen up now ya fatty chubby cunt lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats the spirit sket i thought u had gone sulking to bed to suck some more black dick lmao



yum yum big black cock, its way better than that little bacon coverd knob you have  lmao 4sure

now jog on you hhmm hhmm wanna beee


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 5, 2012)

one of my monster girls (prob not a monster to all of you but she is for me) is looking pretty narly right now, @ 45 days of 12/12 she is full of dense heavy compact bud, pistils are turning orangey brown from the bottom up and is looking very nice indeed, my normal mistake would be to go and chop her now, but not this time, i have taken another to see me through so the monster can do the best she can

I am also planning to reveg her and keep her as a mother to take clones from, does revegging affect them in any way? loss of potency or such? i have revegged in the past and results have been good so im going on that lol.

also feeling my first scrog coming on with this particular strain, gonna get six clones and do a 6 plant scrog under my 600, i know it will be a decent yield if its anything like this one, having 6 of the feckers train will be immense.

Stay High!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yum yum big black cock, its way better than that little bacon coverd knob you have  lmao 4sure
> 
> now jog on you hhmm hhmm wanna beee


i told ya baby ill hold me belly up for a suck anytime FACT lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> one of my monster girls (prob not a monster to all of you but she is for me) is looking pretty narly right now, @ 45 days of 12/12 she is full of dense heavy compact bud, pistils are turning orangey brown from the bottom up and is looking very nice indeed, my normal mistake would be to go and chop her now, but not this time, i have taken another to see me through so the monster can do the best she can
> 
> I am also planning to reveg her and keep her as a mother to take clones from, does revegging affect them in any way? loss of potency or such? i have revegged in the past and results have been good so im going on that lol.
> 
> ...



&#8203;go on pop ya pics out


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i told ya baby ill hold me belly up for a suck anytime FACT lmao



omg, please post a vid of you blowing your self off at the same time holding your goodyears out of the way  pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

*get yer tits out for the lads!!!*


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;go on pop ya pics out


the most recent pics are in my thread, havent been able to take any new ones in about 2/3 wks coz the battery on the slr i aquired has ran out. all my pics are on my profile aswell, so get yourself over there and chk em out. Link in my sig kiss-ass


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hy man thats my chill out room haha i love green ya not know that ? lmao its not a fuckin green room any longer the lots been stripped off fuck knows wot the colour plan is in there tbf just tryin to get the kitchen done as the misses as spent nearly 2grand on washer cooker an fridge freezer and it menna come this tuesday comin and the fuckin thing is nowere near finished and ill be fucked if the appliances are stayin out the back while its gettin done haha na should nt be far off tbf just need to level floor off and get the lad to do the floor for me haha


CHILLOUT?? IN THAT ROOM? lol how the fuk, thats headache centrakl trhat was matey

and for the floro buy that plaster or wateevr it is you pour on and it levels out,, we had that done before our tiles and worked sweet?

unlucky lol u never learn,, u cant talk shhit to us 1 inute and ask for help the next PLUS i dont think u r who u say u r i think ur sum ucnts dupe act


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

i think the livers are lush and smell like these  

<span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video]Wrigleys&#8209;Juicy&#8209;Fruit.gif[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *get yer tits out for the lads!!!*



&#8203;yes your all out thats for sure


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> CHILLOUT?? IN THAT ROOM? lol how the fuk, thats headache centrakl trhat was matey
> 
> and for the floro buy that plaster or wateevr it is you pour on and it levels out,, we had that done before our tiles and worked sweet?
> 
> unlucky lol u never learn,, u cant talk shhit to us 1 inute and ask for help the next PLUS i dont think u r who u say u r i think ur sum ucnts dupe act


lol us. you think im what ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

the clone onlys are far from mine unlucky your have to ask the clone only king bout them, i was only trying to explain but box is full of cock shit sorry ment ya inbox is full lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the clone onlys are far from mine unlucky your have to ask the clone only king bout them, i was only trying to explain but box is full of cock shit sorry ment ya inbox is full lol



&#8203;ive made room push harder chunky lol  pm now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

sambo=CHUNK

LMAO THE BALD MAN TRUFFLE SHUFFLE HAHAHA


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo=CHUNK
> 
> LMAO THE BALD MAN TRUFFLE SHUFFLE HAHAHA


Momma!, You've Been Baaaaad!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL HAHAHA no shit that ade me laugh llllooolll

fuk sshit wanker cunt just checked me veg box and that second bulb has made it rather hot in ther so hmm gotta leave lid sightly open for tonite  fuk sake man and i can remember how powwerful the otherone is,i was sure it was 45 then the new 45 came and its fucking huge!! lol welcome to my world 
means i got to get sum sort of exration but in a small place hmmm pc fan maybe 


diazipam and zoppiclone and pregab and bedtime joint time and cup of tea time i think (


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL HAHAHA no shit that ade me laugh llllooolll
> 
> fuk sshit wanker cunt just checked me veg box and that second bulb has made it rather hot in ther so hmm gotta leave lid sightly open for tonite  fuk sake man and i can remember how powwerful the otherone is,i was sure it was 45 then the new 45 came and its fucking huge!! lol welcome to my world
> means i got to get sum sort of exration but in a small place hmmm pc fan maybe
> ...


wheres that link to pirate bay m8? and wheres the valium good price for them stop munching em!!! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning. Drama lama this morning. Fuckin delivery driver been stabbed aff his wife. Guess what muppet is going to Stockton. See if you have had black cock unlucky theres no chance yer getting my 4"s of steel.lol

Fucking nearly killed my psyco clones. Ive just been to busy and not on the ball


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

busy stabbing van drivers? ssb, wtf man, get with it!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2012)

Read again after yer morning coffee ya nutter


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2012)

I read correctly the first time, thought the wife maybe had enough of you and you were posting fae the ozzy.... bloody arms are sticky from head to finger trying to tie those dogs back, vicious beasties!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, did I mention I am off to Spain for a 4 day session with the lads......read that after yer coffee.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lmao sum funny shit on here last night and it carries on this morgan haha billy back stabbin post man lmfao


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah Morning young Chedz Patel, hows the corner ganj shop coming along?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2012)

The drivers wife stabbed him. READ AGAIN AFTER YER MORNING LASER EYE SURGERY. Fuck sake that why they stopped hanging people.LOL

Donde esta es espania DST. Yo viva tres ans es espania


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Ah Morning young Chedz Patel, hows the corner ganj shop coming along?


Sweet ive more strains than i can remember atm haha could do with a decent dog cut tho haha


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2012)

I read it correctly the first time, Billy's wife stabbed him as he's a delivery driver and she ain't happy, lol.....just had my eye surgery - fat bong with oil and a joint of DOG, woof fukkin woof, here I come Gringos.....


supersillybilly said:


> The drivers wife stabbed him. READ AGAIN AFTER YER MORNING LASER EYE SURGERY. Fuck sake that why they stopped hanging people.LOL
> 
> Donde esta es espania DST. Yo viva tres ans es espania





cheddar1985 said:


> Sweet ive more strains than i can remember atm haha could do with a decent dog cut tho haha


DOG cuts ain't like clone only slags I am afraid, lol....that's when business is business. They are very faithful.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

DST said:


> I read it correctly the first time, Billy's wife stabbed him as he's a delivery driver and she ain't happy, lol.....just had my eye surgery - fat bong with oil and a joint of DOG, woof fukkin woof, here I come Gringos.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all good phenos are slags dst dont try put a downer on my day


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

fuck i was smashed last night lol was funny tho.

who stabbed who i carnt read scottish lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2012)

My delivery driver had dramas with HIS wife not mine. Just getting ma visa for crossing the border


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 6, 2012)

DST said:


> I read it correctly the first time, Billy's wife stabbed him as he's a delivery driver and she ain't happy, lol.....just had my eye surgery - fat bong with oil and a joint of DOG, woof fukkin woof, here I come Gringos.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how comes wen i look i cant fing the reg dogs ??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2012)

Just go to ure local battle cruiser MDB. Lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 6, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just go to ure local battle cruiser MDB. Lol



i wood but the mrs is at work matey


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i was smashed last night lol was funny tho.
> 
> who stabbed who i carnt read scottish lol


lmao chubby haha rofl


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

the delivery driver had his way with billys mrs and now shes movin tae stockin coz billys only got four inches.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

and she's taken his visa cz he bord 'er. is that aboot right???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> lmao chubby haha rofl


yeah she had me biting can not lie lol im a fat fuck theres no doubt bout that.

just had some las lemon delivered fuck it smells nice aint smoked no lemon in ages.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

Trial shift starts in 50 minutes :/ Fingers crossed i might have me a job with which to fund getting my grow back on  Bricking it though, rather in need of the work and have never cooked to order before, always just farting around at my own pace.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah she had me biting can not lie lol im a fat fuck theres no doubt bout that.
> 
> just had some las lemon delivered fuck it smells nice aint smoked no lemon in ages.


Buzzin thats me off to me mums mate fuckin hell it feels like crimbo!! lol

Mornin fuck stains, 2 little jobs this morn an back for 10 buzzin....a celerbratery spliff is in order i thinks lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Ps sambo just remembered not txt ya back you cunt will now


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Buzzin thats me off to me mums mate fuckin hell it feels like crimbo!! lol
> 
> Mornin fuck stains, 2 little jobs this morn an back for 10 buzzin....a celerbratery spliff is in order i thinks lol


morning m8

bout to spark up a packed lemon, i love that taste when u pull on a lemon before its lit is nice.

easy day for u then pukka.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19499157

fuck nos what happend there?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Cant wait for a toke mate, and will warm me up for the fucker im gettin off chedz will only get a week veg at this rate lol but i no it will do me nice with the yield after the 9 day veg 1 was beastly lol

Yes mate easy as fuck if only i could fill my days with 4 or 5 of these jobs got 60 sheets for fuckin litterly 20 mins work spent more time sippin tea an chattin then i did workin lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

its nice puks really, go get it! i aint had a joint in 4-5 days, had to put it down half way.

dunno how long las let it go for? but its strong and tastey.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its nice puks really, go get it! i aint had a joint in 4-5 days, had to put it down half way.
> 
> dunno how long las let it go for? but its strong and tastey.


I hopin hes sent it now ya twat got my mouth waterin lol said he was other day but ant spoke since tues

he dint say mate just it was 1 of his better 1s as of late.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I hopin hes sent it now ya twat got my mouth waterin lol said he was other day but ant spoke since tues
> 
> he dint say mate just it was 1 of his better 1s as of late.



sorry m8 lol i thought it was waiting at ya mums for ya.

was up late, then up early feel mashed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Just belled me ma no show from posty yet ffs lol so its a jack spliff for me aint a bad smoke really.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry m8 lol i thought it was waiting at ya mums for ya.
> 
> was up late, then up early feel mashed.


tut tut drinkin on a school night lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 6, 2012)

this is torture smoking rocky after so long.i does takes the edge away lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Trial shift starts in 50 minutes :/ Fingers crossed i might have me a job with which to fund getting my grow back on  Bricking it though, rather in need of the work and have never cooked to order before, always just farting around at my own pace.


Gd luck with it mate, had a trial day meself yesterday for a new job so know it can be quite daunting lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah she had me biting can not lie lol im a fat fuck theres no doubt bout that.
> 
> just had some las lemon delivered fuck it smells nice aint smoked no lemon in ages.


chubbs can i av my reel back then haha 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant wait for a toke mate, and will warm me up for the fucker im gettin off chedz will only get a week veg at this rate lol but i no it will do me nice with the yield after the 9 day veg 1 was beastly lol
> 
> Yes mate easy as fuck if only i could fill my days with 4 or 5 of these jobs got 60 sheets for fuckin litterly 20 mins work spent more time sippin tea an chattin then i did workin lol


Oi oi ya lazy cunt ya not see my post yesterday


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh i nearly forgot, morning wank stains


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> chubbs can i av my reel back then haha
> 
> ok ya ginger yammy skinny goat raping fuktard i will admit i was biting lol all good fun, my time will come lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

We ll av her tonight or wen she comes back on askin for advise lad haha pukka your clones will be with ya next friday or befor bro got a fuckin list as long as me arm to do but no time to do it wot with my house bein ib the state it is  ill be fuckin glad wen things get back to normal ive even got the misses moanin about us not spendin anytime together lol yh she does love me sumtimes lmao


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

morning boy kissers.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 6, 2012)

anyone watch doomsday on nat geo lastnight,nice polly tunnel on a swimming pool,hydro phonic thing for growing veg lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2012)

ever such a polite bunch we are


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ever such a polite bunch we are




fuckin yanks, the fact they come in to a uk growers thread just says it all. fuckin 'leaders of the free world'??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2012)

self appointed leaders.... 

i was over there a couple of weeks ago and you wouldn't believe the telly adverts for the politicians. bareback o rama would appear and say ' i endorse this message' then it'd be 3 minutes of slagging the fuck out of his opponents then vice versa in the next break.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> self appointed leaders....
> 
> i was over there a couple of weeks ago and you wouldn't believe the telly adverts for the politicians. bareback o rama would appear and say ' i endorse this message' then it'd be 3 minutes of slagging the fuck out of his opponents then vice versa in the next break.


Rather fuckin funny then ay dgt? Rofl


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> fuckin yanks, the fact they come in to a uk growers thread just says it all. fuckin 'leaders of the free world'??


i enjoyed the way he seemed to reply to the boy kisser quote haha so can every other fucker see the dog regs on bb site other then me?????????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

Evening all.


----------



## klitwestwood (Sep 6, 2012)

yes ic3 just for percy.i live in a bedsit and my landlord just comes in when he wants.my nephew grew these commercially so i knew i would get away with the lack of smell. i got 4 of these and they have overtaken my wardrobe.they are now nearly 6ft tall and the top cola,s are 6inch long.as my landlord pays for the electric i darnt take the piss with hps which is y i went for the cfl,s.think im just being impatient coz the flowers are lookin good now.givin em big bud and tomato food with no ill effect.my first grow even tho ive been a smoker for 40yr.sick of bein ripped off by dealers and sold shit m8


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

America. 250 million wankers living in a country with no word for wanker. 
Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## klitwestwood (Sep 6, 2012)

mighty wash is excellent m8.i had them and 2 sprays later not a sign.£15 tho


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Gd luck with it mate, had a trial day meself yesterday for a new job so know it can be quite daunting lol


Cheers man  I am now a chef for a fancy restaurant  Wahey. Minimum wage but i couldn't care, hadn't expected anything different, and it'll just go up once i establish myself  Should have money to get a house in a months time 

Now for a beer and a bath and a bit more beer then off to the countryside with Kuroi for a weekend. Not a bad end to the week


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

That fuckin guanakong bat shit fuckin stinks to high heaven lmao heres hopin it works the magic and makes em smell just as strong as that does


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2012)

oi oi wats up my fellow UK growers, jus discovered this uk growers thread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> That fuckin guanakong bat shit fuckin stinks to high heaven lmao heres hopin it works the magic and makes em smell just as strong as that does


Chicken shit's worse Ched!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

klitwestwood said:


> yes ic3 just for percy.i live in a bedsit and my landlord just comes in when he wants.my nephew grew these commercially so i knew i would get away with the lack of smell. i got 4 of these and they have overtaken my wardrobe.they are now nearly 6ft tall and the top cola,s are 6inch long.as my landlord pays for the electric i darnt take the piss with hps which is y i went for the cfl,s.think im just being impatient coz the flowers are lookin good now.givin em big bud and tomato food with no ill effect.my first grow even tho ive been a smoker for 40yr.sick of bein ripped off by dealers and sold shit m8



kelw did u keep a mother?? is ther no small lower branch u could snip and try make a mother so u got fukk buying beans brother

well done and i expect a smoke wen your doen,, its the thread rule u see ask for help sort the lads out!!lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cheers man  I am now a chef for a fancy restaurant  Wahey. Minimum wage but i couldn't care,


never heard mcdolands been reffered to as ahem "fancy" well done TT ul have acne in no time


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 6, 2012)

The shite that comes out Sambos mouth is worse.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> never heard mcdolands been reffered to as ahem "fancy" well done TT ul have acne in no time


fancy enough that you can't visit it, oh right, that's just cus you has a gook foot and can't walk too great


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> fancy enough that you can't visit it, oh right, that's just cus you has a gook foot and can't walk too great


knobehd ALWAYS to the foot,, u see im SUCH a fine specimen thats the only thing u can attack,,but thats fine,,enjoy yer acne  haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 6, 2012)

slowly slowly catchy monkey...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> knobehd ALWAYS to the foot,, u see im SUCH a fine specimen thats the only thing u can attack,,but thats fine,,enjoy yer acne  haha


Touche haha. No acne for me, although i do have some fucking annoying stress spots under my eye, not quite as bad as the dude from something about mary, but yeah, it's annoying, according to the doctor my blood pressure is through the roof and i'm only 24 :/


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Touche haha. No acne for me, although i do have some fucking annoying stress spots under my eye, not quite as bad as the dude from something about mary, but yeah, it's annoying, according to the doctor my blood pressure is through the roof and i'm only 24 :/


cos u not got a grow on and plenty weed in a jar haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cos u not got a grow on and plenty weed in a jar haha


you don't know the half man. Don't even have a dealer any more let alone money to buy it, hence my joy at this job. My depression and stress levels are through the bloody roof. Living with the parents doesn't help things.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

well i could just cut ya all to shreds especially the last few posts but that would be far too easy, what with ic3 crying, bill claiming some1 talks more shit than him, ttt claiming poverty living in a mansion, mdb obviously smoking crack tonight with his mad posts either that or the led's have sent him mad.

but i wont all ill say is sopranos is good hay, just watched the 1st episode of season1 fink i got something new to watch.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> you don't know the half man. Don't even have a dealer any more let alone money to buy it, hence my joy at this job. My depression and stress levels are through the bloody roof. Living with the parents doesn't help things.




would it no make more sense to have stress levels thru the roof and depression thru the floor.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2012)

Dura for all our faults here in America at least we're not ruled by some fukin tits in Belgium called the EU. 75% of all laws in the UK were imposed by the EU in the last few years. Fuk that you can't even Vote them out FFS.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Dura for all our faults here in America at least we're not ruled by some fukin tits in Belgium called the EU. 75% of all laws in the UK were imposed by the EU in the last few years. Fuk that you can't even Vote them out FFS.


I'd rather be ruled by some tits than be the joke of the world


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'd rather be ruled by some tits than be the joke of the world


HUH... I don't want to be ruled by anyone I can't vote for or against. Well when times get tuff seems we all pull together. Joke or Not.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

To be honest, i would rather be ruled by folk i can't vote for than ruled by the US government. How're those constotutional rights of yours going? Oh right, they're all being violated. I'm saying this all in jest, i don't really give a damn either way, but hey, we're ruled by folk we can't vote for, and you're ruled by folk who act in the most illegal and most evil and heinous ways. At the end of the day the EU isn't the one trying to declare war against the word, that's the legally voted in US government.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 6, 2012)

&#8203;lol............. hhmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> 75% of all laws in the UK were imposed by the EU in the last few years.


What a load of shit,the EU have actually imposed very few laws on the UK.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What a load of shit,the EU have actually imposed very few laws on the UK.



he he you do like to bite don't you ripper


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

i dont like american politics. its all a huge con, only the very wealthy can ever achieve the presidency and only then by make deals with the devil. the showbiz aspect of your campaigning is hollywood and juc=venile and descends to personal insults and an attempt by your politicians to appeal the to baser urges of the electorate, its emabrrasing to watch. as an american surely u must cringe at the uneducated and immature approach( by both parties) . its sheer idiocy and greed and only ever results in more of your country men gettin fucked and poverty rising. our system is far from perfect but at least you dont need to look like a fuckin holywood star to get ahead and your allowed mistakes and even'failures' get a second chance, for instance two of the coalition member of government both led there party, in america if you failed then your viewed forever as a failure. thats just sad and juvenile anda waste of talent and experience. the other point is that your politics is so insular and many believe your military are actually out there liberating the 'poor and oppressed, funny thing is these poor and oppressed always happen to be sitting on oil....no one gives afuck about the attrocities happening in sub-saharan africa for instance. i dont particularly like the eu but id say it was run by more intelligent peope than the usa , the whitehouse seems to be more worried about who's stabbing who in the back. yak politics are all show and no substance. your real enemys are china nd russia but yoour scraed to take them on so you have moral building foreign policy of invading 3 world countries with shit armies and outdated weapons and even then youve gotta threaten them with economic sanctions.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

Not to mention this whole democrat republican thing turns you into a bunch of utter and complete mongtards. I say that with love. You people turn into fucking spastics come election time. You're all generally contentish, the moment it's election year it's like civil war is about to break out. As a human being, it's a bit damned scary to watch.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

marines are only mercenaries for US businesses.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

ic3 i asked loads of times now m8 can u please post that l link for the piratebay again please.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ic3 i asked loads of times now m8 can u please post that l link for the piratebay again please.


LOL u got my phone number ya jackass!!y dint u text?
https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/

now ur laptop has a function called BOOKMARK i sujjest u get used to useing it 

youl have to be in to sign for them day after tomorrow morning m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL u got my phone number u jackass!!
> https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/
> 
> now ur laptop has a function called BOOKMARK i sujjest u get used to useing it
> ...


that link dont link dont work m8


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

ahll tell you lad all the grief youz were giving bill about that squidgy i really acnt understand, unless youz gota shitty bar, my stuff is goinga treat. 3/4 of a kilo in less than a week and its the sma e guys coming back. and believe me its not kiddies that're buying it, most of my mob are in the 40 bracket and heavy experienced tokers. i cant understand it. there more than happy, the words out and im gettin good business with not 1 complaint. strange. and the usual quality up here is no different from anywhere else, maybe poorer than what we all grow in here admittedly but thats all premo well cared for quality and its far above usual street level.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that link dont link dont work m8


OH REALY??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Bit ruff on old hemlock there lads

Psychosis


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahll tell you lad all the grief youz were giving bill about that squidgy i really acnt understand, unless youz gota shitty bar, my stuff is goinga treat. 3/4 of a kilo in less than a week l.


yeh u but u scotiish have LOWLOW standards LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

fuck ur quick for a gammy foot fucker sorry m8 it works now. lol i deleted that post well quick aswel lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck ur quick for a gammy foot fucker sorry m8 it works now. lol i deleted that post well quick aswel lol


in future try this too
https://piratereverse.info/


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in future try this too
> https://piratereverse.info/


thanks m8 nice1


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

lol. Why do stoners have so little commons sense  I just access via tor as i normally have it open, but if in doubt, just google piratebay proxy sites.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck ur quick for a gammy foot fucker sorry m8 it works now. lol i deleted that post well quick aswel lol


mate THIS is what i do!! i earn of the cunt so sumtimes yes i can be qwik


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

i just bought pack of that shooting powder, i tried it once befor a few years ago, think it was my 2nd grow. any opinions on it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> lol. Why do stoners have so little commons sense  I just access via tor as i normally have it open, but if in doubt, just google piratebay proxy sites.


tor takes to long y wait for it to load??? just add that link to ur bookmarks and whooolllaaa jobs a gudun! saves loading tor up anyways,,failing that just use hidemyass free prxy addresses and use them in ur browerser proxy configuration again Jjonbs a gudden tor hjust takes to long to load and those of use who do private seedin and such it resets our network and fuks shit up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Here we go again geek fight!!! lolol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh u but u scotiish have LOWLOW standards LMAO


 i know our standards are low, you find when your stuck with anti- social neighbours you descend to there level!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tor takes to long y wait for it to load??? just add that link to ur bookmarks and whooolllaaa jobs a gudun! saves loading tor up anyways,,failing that just use hidemyass free prxy addresses and use them in ur browerser proxy configuration again Jjonbs a gudden tor hjust takes to long to load and those of use who do private seedin and such it resets our network and fuks shit up


Why the fuck would i seed shit  There are 5000 people doing that for me  And tor takes like 5 seconds to load up, given that it'll take me near an hour to download a film anyway, those 5 seconds are hardly a pressing issue  That's the one issue with living in swanky places, no isp can get anything half decent to you in terms of bandwidth due to bloody listed building issues. When i was in Bristol i lived in the second most expensive street in the city, and got 8mb if i was lucky, that friend of mine lived in one of the worst streets in the city, got 30-50mb fiberoptic. Fucks sake!


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

its not fucking rocket science boys, come on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Why the fuck would i seed shit  There are 5000 people doing that for me  And tor takes like 5 seconds to load up, given that it'll take me near an hour to download a film anyway, those 5 seconds are hardly a pressing issue  That's the one issue with living in swanky places, no isp can get anything half decent to you in terms of bandwidth due to bloody listed building issues. When i was in Bristol i lived in the second most expensive street in the city, and got 8mb if i was lucky, that friend of mine lived in one of the worst streets in the city, got 30-50mb fiberoptic. Fucks sake!


yeh im on 630mb fibre optic and waiting for my free upgrade to 60mb  but wile ur at mummys and daddys i bet ur on the pure gold wire internet at 50000gbps no?,,,, i hardley use public sites i use a few private trackers and i GOT to seed unless im on a ftp server in which case i dont

for the simpleton the bookmark is much better,hell even if im not runing anything a link in my normal browser is easier than loading up tor JUST to go to the same place a normal http link will take u?? just not making sence on this one buddy



welshsmoker said:


> a key a k 1000gs if thats easier..


your full of shit,,show us sum picsa or bugger off to the irish thread!HAHA


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> its not fucking rocket science boys, come on.


No, it's not rocket science, but keys means many different things, hence why we asked for verification as to your meaning  plus it's kilograms, we're not negro americans.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im on 630mb fibre optic and waiting for my free upgrade to 60mb  but wile ur at mummys and daddys i bet ur on the pure gold wire internet at 50000gbps no?,,,, i hardley use public sites i use a few private trackers and i GOT to seed unless im on a ftp server in which case i dont
> 
> for the simpleton the bookmark is much better,hell even if im not runing anything a link in my normal browser is easier than loading up tor JUST to go to the same place a normal http link will take u?? just not making sence on this one buddy
> 
> ...


when it goes that quick. like fuck, i will do some in the week when we get some more, you must be fucking english? if not sorry.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im on 630mb fibre optic and waiting for my free upgrade to 60mb  but wile ur at mummys and daddys i bet ur on the pure gold wire internet at 50000gbps no?,,,, i hardley use public sites i use a few private trackers and i GOT to seed unless im on a ftp server in which case i dont
> 
> for the simpleton the bookmark is much better,hell even if im not runing anything a link in my normal browser is easier than loading up tor JUST to go to the same place a normal http link will take u?? just not making sence on this one buddy
> 
> ...


I just suggested tor because i know some folk use it regular  Cough sambo cough.

And no, as per my previous post, when living in upmarket places, you don't tend to be able tog et good internet speeds due to planning permission on ripping up roads and whatnot. To put it into context it cost my parents 130k just for a garage and 3 parking spaces. That kind of upmarket listed building bullshit. Sure i'm envious as fuck but good god they know how to waste money.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> when it goes that quick. like fuck, i will do some in the week when we get some more, you must be fucking english? if not sorry.



cummon seems conveniat I GROWN 36OZ but cant show pics coz i sold it LMOA here in the uk we have a word for that


and TT im sure if it was easy sambo would have done it that way rather than wait all nite for a link?? gotta say on this one i thonk im rite,.,, well i was rite all them times b4 i just let u win coz i couldnt be arsed!

130k for a drive?? whodya get to do that pikeys?bowt ther going rate no/.?


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No, it's not rocket science, but keys means many different things, hence why we asked for verification as to your meaning  plus it's kilograms, we're not negro americans.


no need to be racist mate, and if you dont know what a key is , you aint been doing this long. ps reported for racism sorry there is no need for shit like that.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> no need to be racist mate, and if you dont know what a key is , you aint been doing this long. ps reported for racism sorry there is no need for shit like that.


reported for violation of rules of this site trying to organize a large scale drug transaction


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

you better report all of us then fella..










welshsmoker said:


> no need to be racist mate, and if you dont know what a key is , you aint been doing this long. ps reported for racism sorry there is no need for shit like that.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

remember the last time we had a mod try this shit he got his arse kicked from mr riu and was told to leave us in peace.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wtf s goin on here then lmao!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

the welsh are cumming... 
in their jizz socks...




cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf s goin on here then lmao!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf s goin on here then lmao!!


a billy no mates welsh mod trying to throw his budjie chest about showing he knows how to mod a forum LOL

trying hard much?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

pmsl, now thats the one thing garaunteed tae get as all singing from the same hymn sheet.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf s goin on here then lmao!!


i didnt start anything chedz honest m8 lmao


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

fucking most posted in thread in the entire site, with sum of the most knowledgeable guys about and all we ask is for no one to be total cunt...we make an acception for sambo of course...he mite be a cunt at times but he's OUR cunt.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

no, your little racist got out of order, thats not on sorry boys, and if all you can do is whinge for someone being pc. then all you big growers can carry on and pretend.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

get the pics up then, we all know each other and in most cases have personally met or done business, we trust each other and thats based on experience. you havent shown anything so far. so there for we've no reason to believe you. and 'mod' threats dont mean anything at all to us. we've had it all before.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

lol dragon, your a sheep humping fuck too....but we trust you.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a billy no mates welsh mod trying to throw his budjie chest about showing he knows how to mod a forum LOL
> 
> trying hard much?


i aint modded this thread mate, to many wannabee fuckwits here, only little boys in a big world, you all must be kevs friends.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

where'd my post go??? DURA obviously saw it so it's defo not my imagination where the fuck did it dissapear to?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> no, your little racist got out of order, thats not on sorry boys, and if all you can do is whinge for someone being pc. then all you big growers can carry on and pretend.


What's the matter boy, all on the defensive? Why's that? Oh right, because you got shown up for being the fucktard mod you are, or do you not understand what the role of being a mod entails? Let's report racism while i go about trying to organize a serious crime. Ya bellend.

Oh, and my girlfriend, she's as black as the night, she didn't find it racist at all, she found it fucking entertaining  You keep thinking your some black american though and keep talking about keys lololol

Oh, there's a huge surprise, the moderators sensoring the members, but protecting the moderators. Why the fuck is welshy not banned for trying to organize a serious crime?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2012)

whos deleting posts then?

who mods this thread?

its ok to ask for kilos of weed and boast about selling Kgs then lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> get the pics up then, we all know each other and in most cases have personally met or done business, we trust each other and thats based on experience. you havent shown anything so far. so there for we've no reason to believe you. and 'mod' threats dont mean anything at all to us. we've had it all before.


i aint mod threatened any one mate, no hard feelings to anyone, but when i put the picks up i do expect a sorry or a rep will do. thanks.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

if you get the pics up i'll give you your dues...as much as i didnt always agree with hitler i was more than happy to give him his jews


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't worry, i'm in contact with rollitup  you started this, bring it bitch, you're the one trying to organize a large scale drug transaction, not me  figure in light of Fdd's shit that's the last thing he wants from his moderating team. Wonder how long you'll be around for
> 
> A moderator asking for a kilo of weed in the open, are you really that fucking stupid? LOL


this thread is all about you lot buying and selling shit. all i asked for was a key? has you all asked ,(a key for what?)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

oooh oooh oooh can I play!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 6, 2012)

im off for the nite ladies coz my valiums kickin in and as ive got the sprog tonite i better have decent sleep. have fun . christ i wish i was a wannabe....lol. cya


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> oooh oooh oooh can I play!


welcome mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

maybe he was seein who offered so he could grass  ........im a para cunt lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> A moderator asking for a kilo of weed in the open, are you really that fucking stupid? LOL


not as stupid as the cunt who takes it


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> you made it quite clear what you were after  Rollitup ent no stupid fool  you're the one who get's that crown  I hope you enjoy your time here while you can because oh i don't know, you have an entire thread of folk who will say the same thing, against your pathetic attempt to backpeddel and pretend you were asking for a windows 7 serial key. Fucking retard.
> 
> You really are quite pathetic, if you had any integrity whatspoever you would ahve told rollitup you were not viable to be a mod yonks ago, but no, you're a fucking spaz, can't take what he gives, grow up you bellend


thats slander mate. lmfao. grow fucking up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

ok who broke the thread?? not working for me??


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Let the WELSH down there!!!!! should change your name to frenchsmoker ya grassing cunt, shameful behaviour, you should be bent over and shagged, reported lmao like I said shameful classed as a frenchy now!!!


do you want my fucking job then mate. looking after MEMBERS like you?


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't worry, i'm in contact with rollitup  you started this, bring it bitch, you're the one trying to organize a large scale drug transaction, not me  figure in light of Fdd's shit that's the last thing he wants from his moderating team. Wonder how long you'll be around for
> 
> A moderator asking for a kilo of weed in the open, are you really that fucking stupid? LOL


when i have asked for a kilo off weed cunty?


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

FRENCHsmoker said:


> do you want my fucking job then mate. looking after MEMBERS like you?



No I wouldn't but then again I wouldn't want to nor would I if asked, don't see what difference that makes to you hitting the report button? Nothing and you know it! grassing is low no matter the internet or not and singling out racism as an excuse........like I said poor


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

lmao seems page 5445 is a nogo for me cant clik it or anything GREAT STUF!! lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> No I wouldn't but then again I wouldn't want to nor would I if asked, don't see what difference that makes to you hitting the report button? Nothing and you know it! grassing is low no matter the internet or not and singling out racism as an excuse........like I said poor


most things are let go on this site at the mo. mate but racism is a no no. nothing at all they can do about it, sites can get closed for that, then we wouldnt be here, sorry but thats the rules.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

Also it doesn't take sherlock holmes to see you were after a key! denying it then arguing about it doesn't do you any favours at all considering all your doing is aggravating the situation with your mod powers changing half conversations, the missing parts still tell the story.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No mate, slander is to make a false statement, you are a bellend. I was being fully and factually accurate  Can i get a HELLS YEAH PEOPLE!
> 
> You don't think that rollitup get's a log of all posts and all edits made? He is the site owner. You really are that fucking clueless lol.


hellyeah , but you sucked it. lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Also it doesn't take sherlock holmes to see you were after a key! denying it then arguing about it doesn't do you any favours at all considering all your doing is aggravating the situation with your mod powers changing half conversations, the missing parts still tell the story.


can you fill in the missing parts or is that circumstantial?


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

circumstantial obviously but guilty people don't need to hide, like you said earlier not rocket science and the empty spaces will speak for themselves why else would they be missing? I notice nothing else is missing. 
I don't give a fuck anyway I said my bit, you let yourself down reporting people especially after taking advantage of the fact this thread is left alone and then bringing light to it by grassing.


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 6, 2012)

purely no need for it! I'm done for the night anyway, laters lads


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> purely no need for it! I'm done for the night anyway, laters lads


night night TAFF.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

Yorky you'd never seen 10oz of each of them mate lmao.......... cunt resist lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky you'd never seen 10oz of each of them mate lmao.......... cunt resist lol


Lol,cunt!

And that's not the point,it's the thought that counts!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

just takin piss lol.............night all


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

might stay for abit now lol gunna roll back in 5 lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> you're telling me that you can't pull 10 grand off ten six foot (before flower) cheese's? You're the dickhead.


they only had 2 branches though mate.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> why,so i can tell you to get fucked down the phone as well?


i forgot you got my ip 2 sweetie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> i forgot you got my ip 2 sweetie.


And why would I want that,so I can also drop you an 'Infectus' virus that pops up a big text file on your desktop to tell you to get fucked!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> i forgot you got my ip 2 sweetie.


ip dont mean shit knobhed get a clue


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ip dont mean shit knobhed get a clue


Eye silly sod probably thinks exact locations can be traced with it,like were all capable of issuing warrants on ISP's all CSI and shit.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What is your job and where have you actually done it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be some kind of insult?


no sorry if i insulted you mate, but if you want a slanging match, lets do it on pm so everyone doesent see . or we can do it on open forum, your choice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> and why am i getting all this shit of you cunts because i done loads tonight, fucking jealousey comes to mind. thanks boys.


jealusey to site on a site for shit loads of hours for free? hardely m8
u jumped in the thread with a divvy qestion and as soon as we asked from prrove u went all divvy on use 

yeh get a clue mong

im out ttyl lateers guys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> no sorry if i insulted you mate, but if you want a slanging match, lets do it on pm so everyone doesent see . or we can do it on open forum, your choice.


You didn't insult me you'd have to be a damn site quicker than you are to do so, I was just intrigued as to the motives behind the 'Kev' reference.

It's not a slanging match (whatever one of those is) I'm just killing time fishing for a laugh after your crap with folk earlier,it makes no difference it being over PM or in open forum as I'd just post your shit here for everyone else to see and if it's in PM then you'd be guilty of harassment so either way your fucked. 

Your choice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2012)

"Welshsmoker is offline"

Yeah I thought as much.


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Welshsmoker is offline"
> 
> Yeah I thought as much.


no i aint sonny.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 6, 2012)

All these girls chatting shit tonight, and still no fucking pics!!!!! bunch of cunts!!


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You didn't insult me you'd have to be a damn site quicker than you are to do so, I was just intrigued as to the motives behind the 'Kev' reference.
> 
> It's not a slanging match (whatever one of those is) I'm just killing time fishing for a laugh after your crap with folk earlier,it makes no difference it being over PM or in open forum as I'd just post your shit here for everyone else to see and if it's in PM then you'd be guilty of harassment so either way your fucked.
> 
> Your choice.


lm game mate, oh fuck your offline. pmsl


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> All these girls chatting shit tonight, and still no fucking pics!!!!! bunch of cunts!!


sorry mate . will do some in morning off whats left. me bad?


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 6, 2012)

quiet here now, night all.


----------



## treklane (Sep 6, 2012)

not very nice bro were all in this bad world togethere


your full of shit,,show us sum picsa or bugger off to the irish thread!HAHA[/QUOTE]


----------



## treklane (Sep 6, 2012)

well welsh abusin the lads are u great entertainment jumped across from irish thread its been emotional


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

Morning.. has the welshpolesmoker finished organising his drug deals? Offering to buy and sell kilos on an open forum yet?

Funny that he's calling people kev.. when it seems like he is heading down the same path..


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

morning arse bandits, could done wae along lie but wae a 3 year old innna house thats just no gonny fuckin happen.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2012)

welsh smoker u really have a hard on for the uk thread man, was only wen kev was booted u was calling me kev for saying u was a maggot for hanging in ya mod gang and insulting whoever went to the doggys thread to say hello or wots going on.
then all forgiving as u seem to sorted self out and stopped the attitude. 
I see now u just proved wot i orginal thought and u r a true plum, likes to stir and cause all kinds shite.
also i seen ya grow pics before and no way u grew a key or sold it. ya plant wasnt healthy and looked proper scraggy and thats from a ledgrower with only few grows experence.
Y also ask in open forum for a key dude? its that special number isnt it where it changes from dealing to trafficing?? from mini to big scale in eyes off the law???
FUCK THAT AND ANY CUNT HERE DAFT ENOUGH EVEN TO EVEN ENTERTAIN THE THOUGHT AND REPLY PMS DESERVES ALL THAT RESULTS FROM IT. 
Been all sorts off busts etc related to riu. wasnt long ago also welsh u said u was busted or police nicked lights i swear. 
DO NOT TRUST THAT MAN.
ALSO Im GROW LESS AT THE MINUTE SO I COULDNT GIVE A FUCK BOUT IPS. ANY CUNT I DONT NO STANDS ON MY DOORSTEP IN UNIFORM OR NOT GETS A WELCOME BELIEVE ME

on a lighter note how the fuck r u , u bunch racists ,kiddy fiddling bunch off human waste?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning bum bandito's.

Got a proper stonover this morning. New cross from BB is fuckin heavy. Psycho killer x livers. Sweet & lemony with the punch of the psychosis and livers.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

Fuck off you mug!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

We should of had this playin last night 1 min 35 secs was perfect lmao

[video=youtube;RH4GJTt4XsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH4GJTt4XsY[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

Fuck it gansta mornin lol

[video=youtube;Xbw_BxDwdjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbw_BxDwdjk[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

.................................................. .......................

[video=youtube;aTgWDu9Sxkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTgWDu9Sxkw[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

.................................................. ............................

[video=youtube;-hIjgofcuWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hIjgofcuWU[/video]

you dont love me, chew just love my doggy style lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

smokin tune.............................................. ........THE WEED HAS GOOOOONNNNNE, AN I NEEEED SOOOOME!!!!

[video=youtube;lEf057FvV94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEf057FvV94&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dwhere%2Bthe%2Bweed% 2Bis%26oq%3Dwhere%2Bthe%2Bweed%2Bis%26gs_l%3Dyoutu be.3...1016.4912.0.5667.17.14.0.3.3.0.293.1817.7j4 j3.14.0...0.0...1ac.1.d693UTDxd6c[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> New cross from BB is fuckin heavy. Psycho killer x livers.


Liver Killer?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

.................................................. .............................

[video=youtube;6_sonirhYo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_sonirhYo8[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

ive just reported the cunt as well, he says hes on it and it take a wee while tae fully ban him. ....i feel dirty now, never grassed a cunt up in my life!!! but unfortunately i can get my hands on the cunt to kick his fucking teeth in.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 7, 2012)

I like it when you UK Guy's get pissed.Let me know if someone start's up the same shit again, they try to get right back in under a new name sometimes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> wanksplash


LMFAO! I haven't heard that since school.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2012)

hydrotech364 said:


> I like it when you UK Guy's get pissed.Let me know if someone start's up the same shit again, they try to get right back in under a new name sometimes.


I tried but I'm not allowed access to page apparently,fuck knows why.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 7, 2012)

He is a memory so his page is gone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Liver Killer?


the locals dubbed it 2 toke killer


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

cheers mate.....the brits tend to react quickly and aggresively....probably explains why such a small nation ruled damn near the whole world, we're all a bit fuckin mental. the british empire basically worked with the english telling the scots who to kill and the welsh farming sheep to feed us all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Its happening again i cant get past page 5450 is sum1 taking the cmplete piss or what?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

well your on page 5451 now ya dafty!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 7, 2012)

Its working for me.W'ell need to get tech in here if there is a problem.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2012)

Off out to graft,laters boys.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate.....the brits tend to react quickly and aggresively....probably explains why such a small nation ruled damn near the whole world, we're all a bit fuckin mental. the british empire basically worked with the english telling the scots who to kill and the welsh farming sheep to feed us all.


Yeah it reminded me of Bricktop.Just slamming the guy/bot.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

cya yorkie.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning cum guzzlers how the fuck are we all?

What happened to set that dickhead off few pages back? Kinda reminds me of the last feckin bellend we had in here trying to throw his weight around, both departed very quickly in the end lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 7, 2012)

Probably told to leave us alone... 
Or they would take away what little power he thinks he has



Saerimmner said:


> Morning cum guzzlers how the fuck are we all?
> 
> What happened to set that dickhead off few pages back? Kinda reminds me of the last feckin bellend we had in here trying to throw his weight around, both departed very quickly in the end lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> marines are only mercenaries for US businesses.


Dura show some fukin respect. I didn't call names or berate your military. Don't be the cunt you call everyone. You 2 TTT

I've met a few folks on this forum and they can vouch I no cunt and I love the UK. No tryin to start any shit but I won't back down from any either


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

We all no ya sound Hem thats why no 1 says owt about you here same with doc, i think your the only 2 yanks we allow on here lol
just some/most peeps hate America, not individual sound lads like ya self.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> We all no ya sound Hem thats why no 1 says owt about you here same with doc, i think your the only 2 yanks we allow on here lol
> just some/most peeps hate America, not individual sound lads like ya self.


Thank you Mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

all round top geezer, you are hem.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all round top geezer, you are hem.


Thank you Don. I try.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2012)

sum1 is fucking with this threadim getting pages misisng or they show but wont let me clik on them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

looking forward to the footy ICE? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

no worries hem

Mr mod can you pop over to my coco journal links in my sign, that spammers other there postin that shit again the fuckin bellend!! lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 7, 2012)

Ummmm the lemon is good sambo you was right old boy, mashed me up too lol


----------



## W Dragon (Sep 7, 2012)

@ PUKKA I'm off out now mate but I'll give you a shout later when I'm back in a pm matey, take it easy lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2012)

hemlock said:


> dura show some fukin respect. I didn't call names or berate your military. Don't be the cunt you call everyone. You 2 ttt
> 
> i've met a few folks on this forum and they can vouch i no cunt and i love the uk. No tryin to start any shit but i won't back down from any either



whooahhh!!


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Dura show some fukin respect. I didn't call names or berate your military. Don't be the cunt you call everyone. You 2 TTT
> 
> I've met a few folks on this forum and they can vouch I no cunt and I love the UK. No tryin to start any shit but I won't back down from any either


lets get sumthing straight from the start here pal. i admire the individual marines and the soldiers of the british forces, i fucking HATE the way there used by governments under the excuse that there 'liberating' people, there used as fuckin cannon fodder in order to further the economic ambitions of the respective governments and the usa is easily the fuckin worst offender....but were not too far behind. i would accept it if the wealth these guys are protecting or gaining was being shared by the full country but it fucking well isnt, its put in the hands of already obscenely wealthy fuckers , the self same fuckers that actually produce the arms that continue warfare, this isnt some anti-government hippy shit, this is fact. tell me the last time the ynak forces were in a war that didnt directly protect or further there economic needs? even the anti-communist wars in central america and south east asia were in order to halt any possible socialist ideology spreading and therefore causing problems for there aggressive capitalist economic theories, the self sam etheories that require poverty in order to be sustained and the resaon the world is in the shit that its in. your countrymen drive cars with 5 and 6 litre v8 engines that fuckin drink fuel and your government will do ANYTHING at all to sustain the flow of oil in to your country at the cheapest possible prices coz there shit scared of annoying the electorate , so in order to do that they will fire into any country that looks even slightly that they may have a different agenda....all these must vaunted ideas truth, freedom, liberty and justice only apply to residents of the USA, your biggest supporter in the middle east is saudia arabia and there record on human rights is fuckin appauling but your government will look the other way in order to get there hands on the black gold. and who do they send in to protect there interest s??/ well its not the fuckin boy scouts mate. its fuckin jarheads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2012)

yeh ther marines do a good job WEN THER NOT KILLING INNOCENT PEOPLE

[video=youtube;OXZcgopLEnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXZcgopLEnE[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2012)

who gives a fuck whos country is most corrupt. they all as bad as each other. im a proud cunt of the united cuntdom. not really proud say im british, we r the dirty man off europe and have a history steeped in wars and being cunts.
duras a cunt as much as hemlock same as the rest off ya. politics r for the slimey pricks who make a living outta enslaving peeps legally so fuck it.
weed,skunk, pics and bad jokes please


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

Now this is the story all about how
I made some bombs and blew up some vans
And I&#8217;d like to take a minute to tell you who I am
And tell you how I became the fresh prince of Pakistan

On the border with Afghanistan born and raised
At the mosque is where I spent most of my days
Praying it max and eating halal food
The only one in my family to attend school

When the Taliban who were up to no good
Came and did recruiting in my neighbourhood
I didn&#8217;t want to join but then thought &#8216;well shall&#8217;a?&#8217;
They said &#8216;you blow yourself up then you will meet Allah&#8217;

They sent me to Iraq and when I got there
The British and Americans were every-fucking-where
I suicide bombed I just had an urgin&#8217;
Now I&#8217;m in heaven with 72 virgins


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is the transcript of the ACTUAL radio conversation of a US naval ship with Canadian authorities off the coast of Newfoundland in October 1995.

Radio conversation released by the Chief of Naval Operations 10-10-95.

Canadians: Please divert your course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision.

Americans: Recommend you divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a collision.

Canadians: Negative. You will have to divert your course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision.

Americans: This is the Captain of a US Navy ship. I say again, divert YOUR course.

Canadians: No. I say again, you divert YOUR course.

Americans: THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS LINCOLN, THE SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES' ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED By THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH, I SAY AGAIN, THAT'S ONE FIVE DEGREES NORTH, OR COUNTERMEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP.

Canadians: This is a lighthouse. Your call.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

SAN FRANCISCO MAN BECOMES FIRST AMERICAN TO GRASP SIGNIFICANCE OF IRONY - Jay Fullmer, 38, yesterday became the first American to get to grips with the concept of irony. "It was weird," Fullmer said. "I was in London and, like, talking to this guy and it was raining and he pulled a face and said, "Great weather, eh?" and I thought "Wait a minute, no way is it great weather." Fullmer then realised that the other man's 'mistake' was in fact deliberate.
Fullmer, who is 39 next month and married with two children, aged 8 and 3, plans to use irony himself in future. "I'm, like, using it all the time," he said. "Last weekend I was grilling steaks and I burned them to shit and I said "Hey, great weather!".


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 7, 2012)

phewww,.... and its said stoners are cool ,calm & collective, much better temprement than alchies and other drug users !.... well ile eat my hat !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 7, 2012)

sorry.... i meant twat !


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> sorry.... i meant twat !


not in this thread mate, its full of nutters. its kinda the RIU equivalent of the psychiatric wing in a hospital.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 7, 2012)

well fuck it, ive had pretty ok week so im gonna go and get wasted, my charlie chaps just dropped in for his cash and i decided to just get another3 , usually a ton, but he gave me a henry instead for the same price. so i'll hit the pub once the bird comes and picks up the sprog, she thinks im still on the anti drink pills so thats gonna cause an argument, fuck her, she got wasted last week and ive been a good lad for a fortnight so she can lick the sweat off my ballbag. so a wee 50 sheets in the hip pocket and a wee whiskey and charlie nite is on the cards.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 7, 2012)

hello feckers im in need of a little help, do i add the cal/mag and multi zyme as it says on the bottle or do i need to use less ? hhmmm


----------



## unlucky (Sep 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bit ruff on old hemlock there lads
> 
> Psychosis


look a lot like the livers/blues lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> maybe he was seein who offered so he could grass  ........im a para cunt lmao


&#8203;best way to be 4sure


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 7, 2012)

Just go with the dosage on the bottles unlucky or a bit less if you like to be safe. I dont pay attention to what they say for base nutes but additives are normally fine.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 7, 2012)

It's nice to see that when there's a lot of change going on in my life that some things will never change I.E. The UK Growers Thread still full of cunts just the way it should be 

LONG LIVE CUNTS EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2012)

u get the bc pips 3 eyes?


defo pmt time here. who gives a fuck about it honestly...thought it was mad dogs who barked for the sake hearing self?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> sorry.... i meant twat !


so u ment u wood eat your twat?? man wtf i miss?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> u get the bc pips 3 eyes?
> 
> 
> defo pmt time here. who gives a fuck about it honestly...thought it was mad dogs who barked for the sake hearing self?



I've got them and some chiesel but got to stick to 1 variety at a time due to space issues for the time being, when i get some coin and do the attic then normal service will resume


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 7, 2012)

coolio. i found a few more bc pips other day back off the draw so was gunna offer them up if u was stuck.
had a right mess around today went get me weekend bit which was ment b put aside for me and the cunt has sold it. feel a bad weekend is due now...was ment b last weekend smoking till xmas also so been robbed of that, harsh i feel.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> coolio. i found a few more bc pips other day back off the draw so was gunna offer them up if u was stuck.
> had a right mess around today went get me weekend bit which was ment b put aside for me and the cunt has sold it. feel a bad weekend is due now...was ment b last weekend smoking till xmas also so been robbed of that, harsh i feel.



Gutted mate, i got 2 and a half o's to see me through to the next chop also got the kif in the bottom of 3 of my grinders and some iso so i should be ok as i'm only smoking 1 or 2 a day at the moment to busy for any more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

evening all, im high as an albatross hoop


----------



## unlucky (Sep 7, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just go with the dosage on the bottles unlucky or a bit less if you like to be safe. I dont pay attention to what they say for base nutes but additives are normally fine.


thats very nice of you, so thankyou........


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2012)

evening all ...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 7, 2012)

Ello rob, evening all, quiet in here tonight.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2012)

Evening all, hows tricks....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2012)

Super troopers chnl 137


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Alright comrads, so is there anybody around there parts since ive been on vacation?

great to be back, hope to catch up some of the old troop's and see whats new!

cgg


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2012)

How do gadge. Thats my attempt a east coast.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2012)

Fucking bell-end postmen apparently cant even read a simple sign now ffs, morning wankstains btw


----------



## DoctaGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Morning! Not all postmen are shitty


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2012)

DoctaGreen said:


> Morning! Not all postmen are shitty


Yeah ill give you that, our normal postman is fine but every time we have a special delivery they seem to turn into retards, sign on the front door saying " doorbell not working knock on inner porch door", didnt even bother, was just seen by a neighbour to walk upto the door, chuck a card thru n then just drive off again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2012)

Morning boys.


----------



## klitwestwood (Sep 8, 2012)

no m8.ive got a friend who is clonin his phsycosis for me so im goin with that next time hopin to blame the bad smell on my cat.lol. you are welcum to cum for a smoke bro once its done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

monring lads


----------



## DoctaGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah ill give you that, our normal postman is fine but every time we have a special delivery they seem to turn into retards, sign on the front door saying " doorbell not working knock on inner porch door", didnt even bother, was just seen by a neighbour to walk upto the door, chuck a card thru n then just drive off again


Yeah, 'my friend' is a postie. he fucking loves it, suits my lifestyle perfectly!
Special deliveries are wank, a postmans nightmare, haha! Pain in the arse driving to pick up your item though.
Peace x


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

&#8203;the charm in the uk thread, lol how lush 4sure, how are we all this dull day


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

klitwestwood said:


> no m8.ive got a friend who is clonin his phsycosis for me so im goin with that next time hopin to blame the bad smell on my cat.lol. you are welcum to cum for a smoke bro once its done.


&#8203;madchester lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning boys.


and girls


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

DoctaGreen said:


> Yeah, 'my friend' is a postie. he fucking loves it, suits my lifestyle perfectly!
> Special deliveries are wank, a postmans nightmare, haha! Pain in the arse driving to pick up your item though.
> Peace x


normal posties dont deliver special delivery,, they go out in the vans,,, remocrdeds and tracked yeh normal posties deal with um but spec,, ther van shit,,, thats the job id want the van deliveries and nim not tlking parcel force


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> normal posties dont deliver special delivery,, they go out in the vans,,, remocrdeds and tracked yeh normal posties deal with um but spec,, ther van shit,,, thats the job id want the van deliveries and nim not tlking parcel force


&#8203;are you sure your up for a job like that lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;are you sure your up for a job like that lol


oh the bitch has jokes,,, i dont think ur enough in the click to start with the cripple jokes hun!!

but can u imagine me on a fucking postamna walk>>?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and girls


You weren't in the room at the time.



IC3M4L3 said:


> normal posties dont deliver special delivery,, they go out in the vans,,, remocrdeds and tracked yeh normal posties deal with um but spec,, ther van shit,,, thats the job id want the van deliveries and nim not tlking parcel force


My normal postie has has just delivered my special delivery,on foot AND it's Saturday.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2012)

My normal postie deliverd special delivery for me today??? Is the 1st time its ever happend, its usually a different postie in a royal mail van.


----------



## DoctaGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Royal mail is going through transitions at the moment. Cut backs etc....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wank stains lmao!! Day done time for a few stellas get in muhahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2012)

Tender today. Very tender......morning...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 8, 2012)

And me till i got to cafe lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 8, 2012)

cant believe i came back from hols early cos the baby was ill only to have him chasing the cat till 5 in the morning when we got back!

heres a little pic of the qwiso i fucked up before i went
i dont know how the fuck they look so different. they came out of the same jar through a t-shirt cos i didnt have a set of tights and 1 turned out like dust and the other was like tar lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2012)

Mmmm hash n real ale lol


----------



## klitwestwood (Sep 8, 2012)

hey man.how can anyone be racist if they hate everyone equally?lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

im not racist,, i just hate pakis


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cant believe i came back from hols early cos the baby was ill only to have him chasing the cat till 5 in the morning when we got back!
> 
> heres a little pic of the qwiso i fucked up before i wentView attachment 2326015
> i dont know how the fuck they look so different. they came out of the same jar through a t-shirt cos i didnt have a set of tights and 1 turned out like dust and the other was like tar lol


thers dye and chemicals in the t shirt ya burk!!! even though its white t shirt ts stil coloured lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wank stains lmao!! Day done time for a few stellas get in muhahahaha


camnt undertsand how that didient turn up chedz EVERYBODY elses did.;... recorded signed for from now on


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers dye and chemicals in the t shirt ya burk!!! even though its white t shirt ts stil coloured lol


it was a black t-shirt mate. there where too many things that went wrong. the original filter i used must have ripped cos i had bits of leaf in it. then i re-rinsed it when it was nearly dry cos i had a white layer on the top but ive read up on it and most say its just water that could have been made worse cos it was raining and gerneral moisture was high. its all experience for my future attempts tho lol

i think the fan might have been blowing too much on the 1 that turned out like tar too. they both had about the same amount in and dryed up about the same till the morning after i rinsed them. i left it another 10 hours but the tar stuff never dried any more.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2012)

klitwestwood said:


> hey man.how can anyone be racist if they hate everyone equally?lol



misanthropist is the word.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2012)

christ ahm fuckin wasted.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> christ ahm fuckin wasted.


wats ya tipple today? im on hash n ale lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> wats ya tipple today? im on hash n ale lol


went out last nite and was on the whiskey and the white, woke up covered in my own puke, which is kinda unusual coz ahm never sick, mit have been the shooters and valium though. then went back to the pub earlier had cpl of lines and a few lagers. now im sitting drinking strongbow and havin abit more sniff.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> went out last nite and was on the whiskey and the white, woke up covered in my own puke, which is kinda unusual coz ahm never sick, mit have been the shooters and valium though. then went back to the pub earlier had cpl of lines and a few lagers. now im sitting drinking strongbow and havin abit more sniff.


never one for a half arsed effort are ya dear chap? lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2012)

not exactly noted for my restraint. just gonny phone for another henry coz ahm runnin out!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not exactly noted for my restraint. just gonny phone for another henry coz ahm runnin out!


Fuck Me ....... how the fuck are you still alive ! ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2012)

Haw bawbag.........take a handful of valis n get tae yer bed


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Henry also had 8 lifes 

How's it Dura home Boy, still mad as a brush i see


----------



## dura72 (Sep 8, 2012)

ahm, strugglin tae score. doin ma fuck nut in


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahm, strugglin tae score. doin ma fuck nut in


now this tale am half way through same book... dealers r dicks... im genuine thinking knocking one the twats out and smoke there product... been on a right merry dance and im starting to crack


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh the bitch has jokes,,, i dont think ur enough in the click to start with the cripple jokes hun!!
> 
> but can u imagine me on a fucking postamna walk>>?



click..pmsl............funny at times you can be


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahm, strugglin tae score. doin ma fuck nut in



rattle rattle lol...... he he , im sorry..hhhmmm


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2012)

sup unlucky ... up to much ? im bored as fuck lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> sup unlucky ... up to much ? im bored as fuck lol


&#8203;yes and getting very ggrrr, why you not out getting drunk


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yes and getting very ggrrr, why you not out getting drunk


why what you up too thats ggrrr ?? lol 

i dont drink .... just get high lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> why what you up too thats ggrrr ?? lol
> 
> i dont drink .... just get high lol



lack of sleep and my dog keep fooking off hunting what ever moves, its just took me 2h to get her back in the house................. hhmm


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lack of sleep and my dog keep fooking off hunting what ever moves, its just took me 2h to get her back in the house................. hhmm


how come you have not been sleeping ? my dog does that shit lol .... sees a cat or a bird and wants to kill it no matter whats in his way lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

from being a baby i had the art of insomnia down to a T
&#8203;my dog is bigger than me if she stands on her back legs........ but she is lush and i right pain in the ass and i love her


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 8, 2012)

i need to stop drinking...



RobbieP said:


> why what you up too thats ggrrr ?? lol
> 
> i dont drink .... just get high lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i need to stop drinking...



Increase weed consumption to the point you cant be arsed to move to get a drink and work from there or you could just turn to crack


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 8, 2012)

unlucky said:


> from being a baby i had the art of insomnia down to a T
> &#8203;my dog is bigger than me if she stands on her back legs........ but she is lush and i right pain in the ass and i love her



i have insomnia , i can lie in bed for hours n hours thinking of any random shit to song lyrics to what shopping i need to buy in LMAO 
i find i smoke bowls in thday and roll a fucking knock out spliff at night helps abit .... sometimes i can sleep straight through for 8hrs after that combo but mostly im lucky to get 3-4 hrs continuous sleep .

Doesnt weed help you sleep ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i have insomnia , i can lie in bed for hours n hours thinking of any random shit to song lyrics to what shopping i need to buy in LMAO
> i find i smoke bowls in thday and roll a fucking knock out spliff at night helps abit .... sometimes i can sleep straight through for 8hrs after that combo but mostly im lucky to get 3-4 hrs continuous sleep .
> 
> Doesnt weed help you sleep ?


only if i stay off it for 1-2 months then it might help a tad, i might get 1-2h max in 3days at best..... makes you think and do silly shizz thats for sure


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahm, strugglin tae score. doin ma fuck nut in


I hear yi man! Its easier to score smack! Think its the only thing nobody seems to be getting dialed in so when you pay theres allways more! Its allways the ' waiting on a bus method ' with the mean. 
Ive been out of action for a few moon, and feeling the itch of no growing is nout compared to going without or buying some half arsed, not finnished/flushed and damp crap that costs a frotune!

smoking my own cant come quick enough!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i have insomnia , i can lie in bed for hours n hours thinking of any random shit to song lyrics to what shopping i need to buy in LMAO
> i find i smoke bowls in thday and roll a fucking knock out spliff at night helps abit .... sometimes i can sleep straight through for 8hrs after that combo but mostly im lucky to get 3-4 hrs continuous sleep .
> 
> Doesnt weed help you sleep ?


i could give u sum stabklets for that big man!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2012)

I got offered 300mg gabbies at 10p a go. Is that worth it ic3?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

The gabbie aint worth fuck all bill its the pre gabs u want


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2012)

There are like capsuls things, not tablet. Really light pink colour


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yh mate capsuls ic3knows more but the normal 1s aint worth nothin mate !! Wot u doin up this early shit the bed or hangover and de hydrated?? lmao me both hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 9, 2012)

haha least i wasnt the only fucker not sleeping yest then. ended up watching aload 911 shit in telly and then some old ufcs as i was AWAKE.
So how r u lucky lot of peeps with ya sunday morning bowlS and reefers. ment b some alFghan on way my area as we speak but way going think my seedlings b up and ready months before i see some desent weed local.
but all was not lost the mrs used her couple years experience in india to good use and tamed he spittingt cobra so i ent killed or maimed anybody , off for run now so all stress is gone for hour or two.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2012)

Morning guys, im tired but cant sleep. Im cooking Sunday dinner for 10......just going to sear the beef jointand cook at 120 all day


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Sae......


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Sae......


Morning mate hows you apart from tired?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2012)

Same old, same old m8


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 9, 2012)

whats happening ladz,girls and billy....


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 9, 2012)

bill is it half bag o sand,laid on and dropped off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2012)

morning fellow bed shitters.

only a mild hangover this morning. going to fire up the BBQ this after.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 9, 2012)

grow partener wamted MUST be in week 7 or 8 have about 18 or 20 tents with full set up oooooo and a car and property..,factory if possable





















sunday morning joke before the haters start


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 9, 2012)

g u get busted month back? u on lay low for abit now?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2012)

BBQ sounds good....b down in 3hrs


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 9, 2012)

No BBQ for me more like B&Q plastering then kids party and then work, i like to keep busy but it's starting to take the piss now


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 9, 2012)

Fuckin hell 3eyes smoke a spliff an mong out for a few hours mate its sunday ffs lol
mornins peeps off to a bbq me sen later at me cuz's weathers mint.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 9, 2012)

ye mad d sure did bro,gutted likes feels like i got rapped lol,paying $10 a g shocking to make things better iv been cut off the brew,only had 3 js yesterday,think its one of the only days i not had my wake bake lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> BBQ sounds good....b down in 3hrs


more than welcome if you fancy it lad. i'm prepped, tinnies are chilling, just about to have myself a bong and crack a brew open.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2012)

*
^^ the creation of adam*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> BBQ sounds good....b down in 3hrs


if its free!! BILLS ther


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 9, 2012)

if i upset anyone the other night i do apologise, and i aint got no excuse apart from being wired to the moon and shitfaced, so please accept my apologies, and if you want a personal one pm me and sorry again. welsh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> if i upset anyone the other night i do apologise, and i aint got no excuse apart from being wired to the moon and shitfaced, so please accept my apologies, and if you want a personal one pm me and sorry again. welsh.


mate your welsh,,, we expect it


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 9, 2012)

not the point though mate, i was out off order!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> not the point though mate, i was out off order!


takes a big woman to admit that nice 1

now fuk off!!lolz


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 9, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> if i upset anyone the other night i do apologise, and i aint got no excuse apart from being wired to the moon and shitfaced, so please accept my apologies, and if you want a personal one pm me and sorry again. welsh.


i just read over the posts and appologies or not your still a grassing cunt that give us welsh a bad name


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lmao mart haha. wots evry1 up2 hope you ve all had as good as i av. ice not recieved fuck all yet lad might just of got caught up in office bro ill let u know if arrives tomoz !! Ansa your fuckin phone ya pansy anull fuckin blankin me ya cripple. ill make ya a fuckin hole in the other ankle lmao


----------



## Griffta (Sep 9, 2012)

Just back from 10 days in the greek islands to find one of my 4 was totally male/hermie and seeds have burst/pollen all over the other plants.
As they were 3 weeks into flower after a good vegging, just wanted to confirm with you lot, there's absolutely no saving this run is there?
Hope your all good as well (I was on here a year or 2 ago)


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Just back from 10 days in the greek islands to find one of my 4 was totally male/hermie and seeds have burst/pollen all over the other plants.
> As they were 3 weeks into flower after a good vegging, just wanted to confirm with you lot, there's absolutely no saving this run is there?
> Hope your all good as well (I was on here a year or 2 ago)


&#8203;hello long time no chat , no don't think you can save this run sorry


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao mart haha. wots evry1 up2 hope you ve all had as good as i av. ice not recieved fuck all yet lad might just of got caught up in office bro ill let u know if arrives tomoz !! Ansa your fuckin phone ya pansy anull fuckin blankin me ya cripple. ill make ya a fuckin hole in the other ankle lmao



&#8203;i got the cal/mag and shiz chedz and im using it lol...so thankyou


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Just back from 10 days in the greek islands to find one of my 4 was totally male/hermie and seeds have burst/pollen all over the other plants.
> As they were 3 weeks into flower after a good vegging, just wanted to confirm with you lot, there's absolutely no saving this run is there?
> Hope your all good as well (I was on here a year or 2 ago)


of course you can save it,
you will have less yield as more energy will go to making seeds but you can make hash,or you can faff around taking all the seeds out, you just wont have sensimellia
i mean untill the 60's / 70's people didnt know if you seperate the males n females you could get seed-less smoke so its far from fucked dude


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

Evening peeps.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i got the cal/mag and shiz chedz and im using it lol...so thankyou


no probs chunk



The Yorkshireman said:


> Evening peeps.


yo yorkie wots up bro? All good i hope hows ya grow vomin on??


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> no probs chunk
> 
> stinky feckers these blues, nice and frosty looking. lol chunks


----------



## Griffta (Sep 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;hello long time no chat , no don't think you can save this run sorry


whats up unlucky? I randomly thought of you with your pro-madchester music posts when I was at the stone roses.
Cheers 00ashoo, but tbh its quite a long wait to get a crop of inferior seedy weed. think I'll cut my losses, give the inside of the tent a wash down & start over


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Evening peeps.



hello, i think it was you who put some info on temps on weed ? do you have a link please, wow i said please he he


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yo yorkie wots up bro? All good i hope hows ya grow vomin on??


Chilling,got some 'Smelly Cherry x Las's Lemon' vegging. 1 confirmed fem,taking clones in a week or so. She looks quite nice, I'll sling a photo up in a bit when I've watered.

I've got a mate that has a free house,paid up to grow in so I can go bigger again. His house and equipment,he pays the bills and I supply genetics and teach him to grow and we split 60/40.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello, i think it was you who put some info on temps on weed ? do you have a link please, wow i said please he he


Lmfao please sir can i have sum more haha shit just made me chukle chunk haha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> whats up unlucky? I randomly thought of you with your pro-madchester music posts when I was at the stone roses.
> Cheers 00ashoo, but tbh its quite a long wait to get a crop of inferior seedy weed. think I'll cut my losses, give the inside of the tent a wash down & start over



im good thanks, i think your doing the best thing unless you want seedy weed that is. so how have you been ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello, i think it was you who put some info on temps on weed ? do you have a link please, wow i said please he he


Can you jog my memory?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao please sir can i have sum more haha shit just made me chukle chunk haha



please be nice chedz (how rude)......


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> whats up unlucky? I randomly thought of you with your pro-madchester music posts when I was at the stone roses.
> Cheers 00ashoo, but tbh its quite a long wait to get a crop of inferior seedy weed. think I'll cut my losses, give the inside of the tent a wash down & start over


inferior ?? i take it you never made a plant into just for seeds and hashing the rest. if i where you id start vegging for a month let the others flower which would take them around 7weeks then you got a tent full of hash and you would need to veg the next lot anyway i dont see what you loose


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you jog my memory?


&#8203;the effect of heat(high temps) on thc... i think


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Chilling,got some 'Smelly Cherry x Las's Lemon' vegging. 1 confirmed fem,taking clones in a week or so. She looks quite nice, I'll sling a photo up in a bit when I've watered.
> 
> I've got a mate that has a free house,paid up to grow in so I can go bigger again. His house and equipment,he pays the bills and I supply genetics and teach him to grow and we split 60/40.


On to a fuckin winner there lad dont fuck it up and tell the cunt to tell no1 and neva av any1 else there would hate to see u cut some mofos down early again mate trust me it would of killed me to of cut thise bitches down but u did the right thing other than puttin the cunt in a hole who fucked it up last time !! Wot ya say scxslh how many you got runnin of those ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;the effect of heat(high temps) on thc... i think


I can't give you something solid to read at the moment because my main computer is knackered I'm afraid.

You could get the jist of the heat/humidity relationship by googling.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't give you something solid to read at the moment because my main computer is knackered I'm afraid.
> 
> You could get the jist of the heat/humidity relationship by googling.



ye it was more on the test runs they did, its ok thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> tell the cunt to tell no1 and neva av any1 else there. Wot ya say scxslh how many you got runnin of those ?


It his house and his gear so I'm not setting foot over the thresh hold without latex! If he fucks it up and the door goes in then no prints,no bother.

Yeah,BB's. I've got 3 down 1 deffo female at about 12-15", I'm just gonna take a load of clones and kit this house out with em. I think I'm gonna throw a few clones in every couple of weeks for turnover,Billy's been on at me for a while to give it a go like that. Fuck losing trees again.


----------



## Griffta (Sep 9, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> inferior ?? i take it you never made a plant into just for seeds and hashing the rest. if i where you id start vegging for a month let the others flower which would take them around 7weeks then you got a tent full of hash and you would need to veg the next lot anyway i dont see what you loose


1. Ive only got 1 tent
2. I'm not arsed about hash.

What do you reckon about growing them out but putting some 12/12 from seeds in there (in the space that I found the bastard on my return from holiday) and treating the new 12/12 from seed with dutch master reverse?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> What do you reckon about growing them out but putting some 12/12 from seeds in there (in the space that I found the bastard on my return from holiday) and treating the new 12/12 from seed with dutch master reverse?


That sounds like a plan.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It his house and his gear so I'm not setting foot over the thresh hold without latex! If he fucks it up and the door goes in then no prints,no bother.
> 
> Yeah,BB's. I've got 3 down 1 deffo female at about 12-15", I'm just gonna take a load of clones and kit this house out with em. I think I'm gonna throw a few clones in every couple of weeks for turnover,Billy's been on at me for a while to give it a go like that. Fuck losing trees again.


yh mate keep it simple ay got it on the go also cut 5 down every 2wks but they will be vegged under cfl for 4wks got 3x blue grapes and 2x exo comin down first then 2wks after 1 slh im lettin go the 10wks with 4x exo then it ll be 3x slh and 2x exo ive given my nate the pyscho mother to run at his yard so all is good on the psycho side if i want the fucker back tbh im gonna run with the exo slh with a few of pukkas beans from now on might av got me a nice gkxblues but aint sure till its been tested !!


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 9, 2012)

you could clean the tent , spray water to kill any left over pollen on the plants but your still gonna have seeds, you might aswell just re-do the whole thing 12-12 from seed


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2012)

Just saw this over on the Club 600 thread... [video=youtube;mHyTOcfF99o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yh mate keep it simple ay got it on the go also cut 5 down every 2wks but they will be vegged under cfl for 4wks got 3x blue grapes and 2x exo comin down first then 2wks after 1 slh im lettin go the 10wks with 4x exo then it ll be 3x slh and 2x exo ive given my nate the pyscho mother to run at his yard so all is good on the psycho side if i want the fucker back tbh im gonna run with the exo slh with a few of pukkas beans from now on might av got me a nice gkxblues but aint sure till its been tested !!


I wish I had more space I've still got 'Smelly Cherry F3's, 'Smelly Cherry x lemon Larry OG', still Tip Tops 'Exo x Dreamtime' and straight Exo to come I can play with.

I can see me getting an apartment after xmas.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Just saw this over on the Club 600 thread... [video=youtube;mHyTOcfF99o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Now that's cool.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 9, 2012)

Griffta said:


> Just back from 10 days in the greek islands to find one of my 4 was totally male/hermie and seeds have burst/pollen all over the other plants.
> As they were 3 weeks into flower after a good vegging, just wanted to confirm with you lot, there's absolutely no saving this run is there?
> Hope your all good as well (I was on here a year or 2 ago)


i had hermie problems mate. there was a load of seed but i still had 15oz of smokable weed. i didnt find the strength went down or anything. if you havent got long left just finish them off or cut the down about week 6-7. just my thoughts tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 9, 2012)

yo griffala been a while me old mcduck?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 9, 2012)

u still on the same panel dude? u do 12 and 12 from seed? i like a good veg 6 week min


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

not fully runnin just yet but wont be to long me thinks


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> View attachment 2327707View attachment 2327711View attachment 2327712View attachment 2327713View attachment 2327715View attachment 2327720View attachment 2327721View attachment 2327724
> not fully runnin just yet but wont be to long me thinks


nice looking plants mate. i cant wait to get back up and running myself. i just got to phone the council tomorrow and see if they're putting off doing my windows for another few months like they have done for the last year and ill get back on it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2012)

Id be fuckin screwin big time mate tell en you ll make a formal complaint as they cant leave ya hangin like that mate its takin the piss imo


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id be fuckin screwin big time mate tell en you ll make a formal complaint as they cant leave ya hangin like that mate its takin the piss imo


ive tried mate. they are the biggest piss takers ive ever seen. before they took over from the preivious lot they made all promises about extending our kitchens and bathrooms cos they had to get voted in. the caravan i stayed in last week had bigger than this house. after they got it they said they couldnt do that but they would give us all new bathrooms. they run out of funding so instead of a whole new bathroom the came up and stuck a cheep arse shower unit to the wall and gave us a free bath mat.
being as the cold weather is on its way i was thinking of just starting back up and if they wanted to come while im growing, just refusing them acess on ground of weather affecting the kids or something to buy some time to finish the next grow. i know i wouldnt be able to stop them coming in for long but i'd only need a few extra weeks at most


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2012)

Morning troops


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2012)

mornin' billy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2012)

Morning Billy, morning all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yo  !!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fuck wot happenin here again could nt log the fuck on the cuntin wankin thing lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck wot happenin here again could nt log the fuck on the cuntin wankin thing lmao


Yeah I had the same things for ages, dunno wat it was all about coz according to the website checkers its been online the whole time but just cldnt connect


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah I had the same things for ages, dunno wat it was all about coz according to the website checkers its been online the whole time but just cldnt connect


Fuck knows but it was nt loadin up on my side maybe a network fault? Wot u upto ??


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2012)

Im off work for 2 weeks using up holiday so just indoors bored with g/f n baby trying to find some money to pay the rent this month lol, also gotta go run a bit of squidgy black out to a mate in a bit. Also nothing growing at the moment as Landlord is a pikey cunt an have been waiting now for 9 weeks for him to sort out the boiler so until thats done cant even get growing again lol.

You up to much?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Work growin work growin u know the drill no time for fuck all else really mate cant wait to start choppin every other wk tbh with ya will be sweet so alls good mate tbh


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 10, 2012)

Orite lads anyone near Wolverhampton who can sort me out I'm away working for a week . Cheers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2012)

Morning Boys.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yorkie!! Rolla pm lad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2012)

Just phoned a pal I've not seen in a while to see if he still shifts green and he said yes,he's paying £90 an oz in bulk (maybe in kilos).

Even so what must the fucking quality be like?!

I'll be fucked if he thinks I'm attempting to match that!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2012)

sounds unlikely.. and if true like you said quality must be way down..
sounds like he's just trying to get a deal..



The Yorkshireman said:


> Just phoned a pal I've not seen in a while to see if he still shifts green and he said yes,he's paying £90 an oz in bulk (maybe in kilos).
> 
> Even so what must the fucking quality be like?!
> 
> I'll be fucked if he thinks I'm attempting to match that!


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 10, 2012)

Pm inbound cheds morning lads


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 10, 2012)

how do all u fine peeps , oh and yeah hello to the scots also hahaha
man cant fault the uk clones after all as some exo cheese saved me last night, wasnt the kush i been promised but i still slept like a hadnt in days. feel refreshed and ready for it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sounds unlikely.. and if true like you said quality must be way down..
> sounds like he's just trying to get a deal..


I laughed and told him there's no chance of me matching that. Bulk mates rates will be £160 minimum or it goes to the highest bidder,which isn't really more than a phone call away and shrugged it off.



rollajoint said:


> Pm inbound cheds morning lads


Rolla.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 10, 2012)

who here can get a bin laden clone? i no its strong as fuck and was bout good few years back. my mate got bits from a grower in london so mayb from that area? any ideas please pm me for a chat


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Pm inbound cheds morning lads


Back at u lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I laughed and told him there's no chance of me matching that. Bulk mates rates will be £160 minimum or it goes to the highest bidder,which isn't really more than a phone call away and shrugged it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Rolla.


Wtf £90 an oz sure he is wot is it squidgy thats flyin about haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf £90 an oz sure he is wot is it squidgy thats flyin about haha


No. I offered him some!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

So i ay just smoshed me head with a fuckin tube ouch!! Pissin of blood severve fuckin head ache!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So i ay just smoshed me head with a fuckin tube ouch!! Pissin of blood severve fuckin head ache!!


gods way of punishing u for being a manc matey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Back at u lol


chedz them landed today yeh?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chedz them landed today yeh?


No mate pissed ay the word just phoned and fuck all there for me


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chedz them landed today yeh?


Mush ansa ya fone


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Any1 tried this ? seems could be betta off buyin instead of the guanakolong bat guano yorkie do ya thing lad tell us which is better the diulution ratio is better as its only 10ml a litre instead of the 30ml of guanakolong i av been usin!!

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC4QFjAB&url=http://www.dutch-headshop.com/en/guano-extract-bat-no-mercy-p-486.html&ei=dfVNUOuUF4GX0QXwt4DQAQ&usg=AFQjCNHT73N8upqSpLvkct4BQ86LGU0RIg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No mate pissed ay the word just phoned and fuck all there for me


THATS BS man EVERY other parcel i sent that day landed?? so im 50 down i dont fucking think so i wouldnt thinki d have to send recorded but pff

il take the hit rite??

fuk this shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

even recorded isn't guaranteed IC3 only one that is is special delivery cos it gets signed for at every post orifice it goes through.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> even recorded isn't guaranteed IC3 only one that is is special delivery cos it gets signed for at every post orifice it goes through.



ALL my pascrels land mate it waseent weed either so it wasent a issue but im not loosing 50 of watever it was fuk that,,, the first time i dont send it recorded it dident arrive?? cummon man


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yo the first time???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo the first time???


so wat we saying chedz we eating half each or what?>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bro i got parcel last time 2nd class stamp so wtf i aint chattin but my addy is as safe as fuck in a quite neighbourhood no fucker has had probs be4 and that goes for every1 on this site recorded or not im not disputing that u neva sent it but ive got fuck all from this end and i had a parcel sent last wednesday and it got there from jimmy fuck knows all i know is i needed em but it neva got hear wtf am i ment to say?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

the claiming back for lost parcels is fuckin joke but it's worth a try. think recorded is only insured for like 10 or 20 notes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bro i got parcel last time 2nd class stamp so wtf i aint chattin but my addy is as safe as fuck in a quite neighbourhood no fucker has had probs be4 and that goes for every1 on this site recorded or not im not disputing that u neva sent it but ive got fuck all from this end and i had a parcel sent last wednesday and it got there from jimmy fuck knows all i know is i needed em but it neva got hear wtf am i ment to say?????


dont moan about 2nd class chedz i could be charging u for pstage too!! ur onto a good thing what u should say is ok we will eat 25 each 25 of the 150 and il loose 25 too coz it sould have been down to 100 BUT IF THEY ARRIVE UD BEST say so,.,.


u sent that dank stuff to us all not even payed for properly so dont u break my balls

ive never had a pracel not land but ive had them not attive but they wer not sent in the 1st place i know now.... failing that just send me everything bakand we will forget it?? im not bothered eitherway u know this.

SAMBO ALLLL MY HOTMAILS HAVE BEEN BLOCKED IL INBOX U WITH NEW MSN ADDY...anyone else want it?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont moan about 2nd class chedz i could be charging u for pstage too!! ur onto a good thing what u should say is ok we will eat 25 each 25 of the 150 and il loose 25 too coz it sould have been down to 100 BUT IF THEY ARRIVE UD BEST say so,.,.
> 
> 
> u sent that dank stuff to us all not even payed for properly so dont u break my balls
> ...


break your balls lmao bro ive had nothin but broken promises from u since day1 i aint fuck breakin your balls its a fuckin fact so stop runnin ya fuckin mouth over the net and answer ya fuckin phone u prick i aint sweatin losin 25 of woteva bit your pissin me off fuckin me around every time its bollox lad. ive told ya sort it out ive next man givin me sum but not enough to keep em sweet with yours it would so wtf sort it out ay???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to split your 2s lovers tiff up like but chedz hows them clones comin on?? the crimbo clock is tickin an its been about 2 month + now mate lmao!!

ps did you ever take me a keeper blue grape snip lol......................i no youve got a lot on, but fuck it.... tha gets nowt if tha dunt ask lad lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 10, 2012)

im h a p p y
im h a p p y
i no i am of course i am, im h a p p yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
tents up fuckers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> im h a p p y
> im h a p p y
> i no i am of course i am, im h a p p yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> tents up fuckers



whats the plan then buddy?

AHHHHHRRRGHHH all my hotmail acounts have been blocked wtf


and chedz..i stil love ya,, yer just a knobhed at times


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 10, 2012)

they r watching u ic3. that yu blocked
bc, rom and exo maybe and a chronic cross i was gifted by a wise owl, got more seeds then i like to remember but i feel a breeding job is needed v v soon.
new year im gunna run the bb range i have collecting cobwebs. b great get on some weed i never tried so cant wait for the new years haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> they r watching u ic3. that yu blocked
> bc, rom and exo maybe and a chronic cross i was gifted by a wise owl, got more seeds then i like to remember but i feel a breeding job is needed v v soon.
> new year im gunna run the bb range i have collecting cobwebs. b great get on some weed i never tried so cant wait for the new years haha


yeh il make one more if it works good if not il have to just make one for msn and use hushmail for anon emails


----------



## dontknown (Sep 10, 2012)

ok lads , i am new to this forum wots up ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

haha i didn't step in nowt lad, i was just trying to help. either way you keyboard warriors have at it! to the death! or chafed finger ends....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i didn't step in nowt lad, i was just trying to help. either way you keyboard warriors have at it! to the death! or chafed finger ends....


Lol don u know wot i mean lad fuck me if i was in the wrong id apologise but fuck me its takin the piss !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no u went on about postage,,i dotn care man,, u even break my balls wen ther a few short,,, im PORRLY u gotta eccpet i have bad weeks or good weeks were u will get more but i dont see u moaning if u do,,
> 
> ieven got my gp to icrease the amount so YOU can have more,,, im trying man i really am,,,
> 
> ...


Bro your babblin on about aload of bollox trust me if u dont trust me fair enough keep em but how can u say that parcels neva get lost ya mad cunt i sent u pukka sambo ttt a parcel each and ttt's neva got there so wot ya chattin??? U and sambo had nt of sent me fuck all then so why would i not sent ttt's which i had ??? U was the 1 goin on all fuckry with me cus i av nt recieved the parcel i phoned u once cus mans works so i did which u said i had nt i phoned the other day and the misses was at hospital which obviously neva got to u fuckin ask her yaself ya plum!!!!! And bro dont underestimate wot i can do u know jack trust me and i neva bashed on u cuz your a fuckin cripple it was u who brought that shit up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Bro your babblin on about aload of bollox trust me if u dont trust me fair enough keep em but how can u say that parcels neva get lost ya mad cunt i sent u pukka sambo ttt a parcel each and ttt's neva got there so wot ya chattin??? U and sambo had nt of sent me fuck all then so why would i not sent ttt's which i had ??? U was the 1 goin on all fuckry with me cus i av nt recieved the parcel i phoned u once cus mans works so i did which u said i had nt i phoned the other day and the misses was at hospital which obviously neva got to u fuckin ask her yaself ya plum!!!!! And bro dont underestimate wot i can do u know jack trust me and i neva bashed on u cuz your a fuckin cripple it was u who brought that shit up


wooow hang on one minute,.,,, u was just going on about i break promises and all that bollox,,,, and wer have ai said i dont trust u?? im saying that u need to chill the fuk out,, u go on about big things yet u mean about a few little subbies? i garuntee ur earning more than me on them,, and no1 would lay them on for as long as i am,, im doing u the favour and not even chargin postage each week

stop biggin yerslef up man its not needed im doing u the fucing favour just remember that,.,. and them packages u sent never came coz u cheaped out on postage,,, im no big massive grower but i dont skimp on paying for postage its stupid and uncecary

u either want em or u dont simple as that,,if u do STOP breaking my balls each time thers a few short,,,and if we continue wer splitting the loss simple as that 25 each way so tha takes us to 125,, or shall i take that other 44 of the 125 also?? we can all be knobheds m8


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Knob head or not keep runnin ya mouth ya get fuck all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Knob head or not keep runnin ya mouth ya get fuck all


oooohhhh like that is it,,runs both ways engoy wat ya had job done delte my number u wont be needing it,,, nice to know ur a man who wont pay your debts wats yer name kev??

and yer weeds SHITE anyways we all know it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hahahaha lmfao rofl i was nt the 1 runnin my mouth lad ya get to big for ya boots problems happen haha stop runnin ya mouth and tryin to chat shit to me and your sweet other than that fuck you is all im gonna say and do end of the lads who sorted me and gave me no probs av there stuff i tell ya your a fuckin little fish and give it the large ill fuck u over end of im no fuckin mug i know wots wot so why give it the big i am?? and give me shit??


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2012)

you ladies should get a room..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

In done with it mantz i really am lad lmfao why did i belittle myself to that level just ill neva know haha jk is all im sayin rofl


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Match made in heaven yous 2.................when ever theres somethin not turnin up it always you 2????? lololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hahahaha lmfao rofl i was nt the 1 runnin my mouth lad ya get to big for ya boots problems happen haha stop runnin ya mouth and tryin to chat shit to me and your sweet other than that fuck you is all im gonna say and do end of the lads who sorted me and gave me no probs av there stuff i tell ya your a fuckin little fish and give it the large ill fuck u over end of im no fuckin mug i know wots wot so why give it the big i am?? and give me shit??


i like been the small fish means i can take little bites out the big bitches!! so what u gorw 50,00000 ounces a day who cares,,, the problem is u brag too much chedz,, i truelly think u r a good bloke despite being handicapped(ginger) i really do but why the need to large it all the time?? yeh i was pissed u reckoned it dint arrive,,but uve just blatantly said fuk u ur not getting paid,, hows that rite?? and with u saying that how can i belive it dident arrive>??? ive done NOTHING to warrent u distrusting me,,ive been ill ive sorted it i,ive bin well uve got more,, LAID ON thats the bit u cant seem to grasp,,this is al on trust to a fella who i dont know,have never met,,and have recived one of 2 parcels h says he sent,, cummon give it a shake,,

big fish or little fish who cares wer all people trying to get a living in these times,,, so u need to realz and accept wat u get each week,,, ur onto a good thing u cant get these anyware else and u know it,,, so like i said chill the fuck out or wer done mate,, i dont dispute ur a BIG fish, i dont care its a webiste enough of the bitching in public the site has a pm function

its down to u man.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2012)

they've probably both got the wrong addresses for each other.. lol



PUKKA BUD said:


> Match made in heaven yous 2.................when ever theres somethin not turnin up it always you 2????? lololol


the only way to avoid the disappointment of someone letting you down is never to expect anything from anyone 



cheddar1985 said:


> In done with it mantz i really am lad lmfao why did i belittle myself to that level just ill neva know haha jk is all im sayin rofl


----------



## adolff (Sep 10, 2012)

These ladies have got their handbags out!!!! 
*OOOOOhhhhh you gave me 3 short, oooohhhhhh i never got mine, oooooooh im a gangster (a keyboard one), oooooohh your weed is shite, oooooohhh i have a bad month ( cos its that time of the month for u), oooh im gonna get you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
Shut the fuck up both of you tits!!!! lollll


Im only joking with you knobs, its my first post lollllllllll


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 10, 2012)

Which 1 is gonna break 1st and caps lock the others arse lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Big switch on for me tonight lads so just wanna say.......... I LOVE YOU..............just incase it goes BOOOOOOM!!!!! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Big switch on for me tonight lads so just wanna say.......... I LOVE YOU..............just incase it goes BOOOOOOM!!!!! lol


fuk off was just about to ay that lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Big switch on for me tonight lads so just wanna say.......... I LOVE YOU..............just incase it goes BOOOOOOM!!!!! lol


Nuff love and respect back at ya bro lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Hahaha........................fuck knows why but im nerves lol, tested each fan other day buts thats it, just wanna no if it all works ffs lol an how temps are an shit.

as soon as the youths asleep im in there sortin it, potted up my psycho to a 10L air an she's gunna spend her 1st night under the 400w mh the lucky bitch lol...or should i say day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

aww damn just as i was about to do this


----------



## max green (Sep 10, 2012)

adolff said:


> These ladies have got their handbags out!!!!
> *OOOOOhhhhh you gave me 3 short, oooohhhhhh i never got mine, oooooooh im a gangster (a keyboard one), oooooohh your weed is shite, oooooohhh i have had a bad month ( cos its that time of the month for u), oooh im gonna get you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *
> ...



First post mate is a bit heavy, but funny as fuck lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i like been the small fish means i can take little bites out the big bitches!! so what u gorw 50,00000 ounces a day who cares,,, the problem is u brag too much chedz,, i truelly think u r a good bloke despite being handicapped(ginger) i really do but why the need to large it all the time?? yeh i was pissed u reckoned it dint arrive,,but uve just blatantly said fuk u ur not getting paid,, hows that rite?? and with u saying that how can i belive it dident arrive>??? ive done NOTHING to warrent u distrusting me,,ive been ill ive sorted it i,ive bin well uve got more,, LAID ON thats the bit u cant seem to grasp,,this is al on trust to a fella who i dont know,have never met,,and have recived one of 2 parcels h says he sent,, cummon give it a shake,,
> 
> big fish or little fish who cares wer all people trying to get a living in these times,,, so u need to realz and accept wat u get each week,,, ur onto a good thing u cant get these anyware else and u know it,,, so like i said chill the fuck out or wer done mate,, i dont dispute ur a BIG fish, i dont care its a webiste enough of the bitching in public the site has a pm function
> 
> its down to u man.


Yo i aint no big fish believe me yh i do good in life but in noway am i a big fish ill tell ya wot i fuckin earn ya jocky near £800take home 7 days graft and i mean graft ya knob about 2-300 in various other drugs and my grow can give me a g a wk untill i started runnin rhis way im sure theres others on here that do more with no problems at all


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Chedz new avi!!! lol.............................least this fucka is straight lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahaha........................fuck knows why but im nerves lol, tested each fan other day buts thats it, just wanna no if it all works ffs lol an how temps are an shit.
> 
> as soon as the youths asleep im in there sortin it, potted up my psycho to a 10L air an she's gunna spend her 1st night under the 400w mh the lucky bitch lol...or should i say day lol


You ll be sweet bro no fuckin danger haha dont know about without any ph ppm ec pens tho lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeh it was his 1st post but no doubt hes a old user, just joined in september lol either read the thread an get the humor or old user im sayin on a wind up!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

so can we stop the noncENCe now plz ive bee traumatized

sum1 of my customers asksed fro su gay porn for his "ahem" freind then he asked me to skim thru it EWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh it was his 1st post but no doubt hes a old user, just joined in september lol either read the thread an get the humor or old user im sayin on a wind up!


Probley fuckin ic3 he like a name change now and then his misses said the other day he said he d like a sex change haha


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so can we stop the noncENCe now plz ive bee traumatized
> 
> sum1 of my customers asksed fro su gay porn for his "ahem" freind then he asked me to skim thru it EWWWWWWWWWWWWW



You're fucking loving it i'll bet lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so can we stop the noncENCe now plz ive bee traumatized
> 
> sum1 of my customers asksed fro su gay porn for his "ahem" freind then he asked me to skim thru it EWWWWWWWWWWWWW


So the sex change is deffo on then lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> You ll be sweet bro no fuckin danger haha dont know about without any ph ppm ec pens tho lmao


I no mate i not just no doubt ill be fuckin around with the timers for hours then checkin on the fucker every half hour to see temps lol

mate i would honestly grow fucked up plants if i dint ph its way to high my tap water. fucked up me wee psycho other week cos some old mix i used the ph had gone upto 7.2 an i dint check lol...... got all that 1 or 2 bladed leaf an shit an then started goin twisty, sorted it sen out as soon as i ph'd down.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Probley fuckin ic3 he like a name change now and then his misses said the other day he said he d like a sex change haha


Yeh he did post abit like him with the CAPS an that mate lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I no mate i not just no doubt ill be fuckin around with the timers for hours then checkin on the fucker every half hour to see temps lol
> 
> mate i would honestly grow fucked up plants if i dint ph its way to high my tap water. fucked up me wee psycho other week cos some old mix i used the ph had gone upto 7.2 an i dint check lol...... got all that 1 or 2 bladed leaf an shit an then started goin twisty, sorted it sen out as soon as i ph'd down.


Lmao fresh water fresh nutes all the time lad its a no brainer gonna find a place up by u sumtime and show ya the easy way lol fuck all this ph down and that i have nt the time for it haha!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

lol am i that bad with the caps lock? i have no other way of expression you KNOW this

and dont u lot tell me u havent had the wifes fingerup ya bum wen she s sucking u off,,,LIERS!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh he did post abit like him with the CAPS an that mate lol


And now the cunts watchin gay porn wtf haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> And now the cunts watchin gay porn wtf haha


FUKOFF kev


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol am i that bad with the caps lock? i have no other way of expression you KNOW this
> 
> and dont u lot tell me u havent had the wifes fingerup ya bum wen she s sucking u off,,,LIERS!!!


Lmfao u by the fone ya gammy footed wanker  and no fingers by this bum unless im wipin my arse it fuckin does me head in even if she grabs a squeeze ya gay cripple


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKOFF kev


Yh yh yh sambo lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao u by the fone ya gammy footed wanker  and no fingers by this bum unless im wipin my arse it fuckin does me head in even if she grabs a squeeze ya gay cripple


she's out mate with the phone,, i do have housephone like


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> she's out mate with the phone,, i do have housephone like


Well its no good without the number ya cunt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao fresh water fresh nutes all the time lad its a no brainer gonna find a place up by u sumtime and show ya the easy way lol fuck all this ph down and that i have nt the time for it haha!!


I always mix fresh mate you no that, ive just only got 1 plant in a 1L pot( cos some twats takin forever lolol) so i mixed 1L an only used about 400ml so thought id save the cunt din i, like a dick an fucked the little bitch up put her about a week behind i reckon.

....................................."show me" lmao



cheddar1985 said:


> And now the cunts watchin gay porn wtf haha


LOLOLOL..................sorry but all i could picture was this lanky sweaty cunt with 1 foot up on his comp desk wankin his sen silly lolo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well its no good without the number ya cunt


guess it! i bet u cant


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2012)

u girls gonna kiss n make up now arrrrr bless, remember always use protection now ladies in future lmao (recorded mail)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

lmao NOW hows the cunt,,,empty your inbox mongole


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u girls gonna kiss n make up now arrrrr bless, remember always use protection now ladies in future lmao (recorded mail)


Yeh i 2nd that mate, only time i havent is with my seeds cos was sendin 10 out an cunt give 2 fucks if they dint turn up, i knew i sent um lol

hows it goin anyhow ya little southern fucka?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh i 2nd that mate, only time i havent is with my seeds cos was sendin 10 out an cunt give 2 fucks if they dint turn up, i knew i sent um lol
> 
> hows it goin anyhow ya little southern fucka?


just makes sense geezer, yeah ill accept how ever some1 wants to send a sample aslong as well packaged but if your expecting back then recorded or dont bother sending.

im all good m8, gonna flip the switch on me own 6 in 20ltr airpots next mon/tues.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 10, 2012)

Hat goes off to cheds sorting a brother out nothing short of a legend .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just makes sense geezer, yeah ill accept how ever some1 wants to send a sample aslong as well packaged but if your expecting back then recorded or dont bother sending.
> 
> im all good m8, gonna flip the switch on me own 6 in 20ltr airpots next mon/tues.


Yeh mate i was just bein tight an thought fuck it would have been like £35 for me to give away 100 of each of me seeds lol i thought fuck that ended up costin about tenner 12 quid lol tight i no but was skint at time lol

How long veg you gave um mate? be them 20Ls are fuckin huge lol sayin that i remember old wow used to have 1, dint he do that massive trainwreck in 1? or sumthin can remember it looked well nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate i was just bein tight an thought fuck it would have been like £35 for me to give away 100 of each of me seeds lol i thought fuck that ended up costin about tenner 12 quid lol tight i no but was skint at time lol
> 
> How long veg you gave um mate? be them 20Ls are fuckin huge lol sayin that i remember old wow used to have 1, dint he do that massive trainwreck in 1? or sumthin can remember it looked well nice.


wow's to up his own arse now hes discovered the pleasuredome lmao that should get a response lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wow's to up his own arse now hes discovered the pleasuredome lmao that should get a response lol


You what mate i know he split up with the mrs but thats it?? lol..............is he on the same email mate keep thinkin i need to have a chat with the lad but always forget, need to tell him the ballast i bought of him works sound the rattle was just some resin.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2012)

Evening guys.....I've not been talking much but on Fri I got robbed. Sucking eastwards got away with a good few plants. 11Am in the morning, bold as brass. Proper professional outfit......haven't heard a whisper. Thinking out of owner's....I've had to change everything up.....reckon a crew been watching me. The house they tanned had 1700 quid, iPad, 50" tv. Took funk all bar plants. Bastards, but it's the game eh...eventually I'll find out but what u gonna do......cause more dramas. Stay safe guys


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

takes piss bill make sure you fuck um propa!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2012)

Pukka Im just gonae soak it up. Aint anyone round ma parts. Had every street rat by the throat m8. Moving on.....potted up a load of psyco today. Givining them 2 weeks veg. Fill the hole eh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Pukka Im just gonae soak it up. Aint anyone round ma parts. Had every street rat by the throat m8. Moving on.....potted up a load of psyco today. Givining them 2 weeks veg. Fill the hole eh


was they due croppin? dodgy mate i reckon its some fucker around there, find out soon enough, make sure they dont forget, cut um or sumut, you scotts are good at that lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 10, 2012)

It was coming down Sun. Fishy as fuck. I always have a lockback on me m8. Call it my SOS.....I know and ma man knows everything that goes down here. Reckon it was a professional outfit mate. U dontt know the half of the dodgy shit thats happened these last 2 weeks. Im moving in 2 weeks. Im out. Keep growing and have 1 guy I trust buying. Not playing the game no more. Fuckin headache


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

You sell any outta town? 

shame you gotta moved mate, for the best tho ey, i only let my bestmate have mine or odd 1 oz out, not like any fuckers bothered about my 2 plant grow tho lol

wheres every cunt gone i get on for a couple of hour an every cunt fucks off, do i smell??......dont answer that you cunts! lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

back in a hour or so


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fuck me billy lad good job ya was nt there ay lad could of got messy mate u know me bro got fucked by the same yardies i told ya bout a fair few months back? !! U gotta stay ontop of shit lad the cunts will be back mate just av somethin handy at hand the yardies down here are takin nuff estates mate nothin ya can do if u not up for the fight tbf but fuck yhat mate its mine and our kids bread and butter so it was gonna kick off at sum point just a pity they neva had the bottle to do it while the 2 of us were there !! Dont know wot scotlands like for ya black culture but its mainly the yardies that push locals out as they are mad for it down this way got alot of respect down these ways tho so a little get together is nt hard to get mate like i say stay safe be good for the move even if alittle hassle bro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 10, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Hat goes off to cheds sorting a brother out nothing short of a legend .


No probs rolla plenty more were that came from lol u got my number lad u know wot to do!?


----------



## treklane (Sep 10, 2012)

any 1 know how to close your a/c wit roll it up lads cant see option any where


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2012)

log out... and then don't log back into it.



treklane said:


> any 1 know how to close your a/c wit roll it up lads cant see option any where


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me billy lad good job ya was nt there ay lad could of got messy mate u know me bro got fucked by the same yardies i told ya bout a fair few months back? !! U gotta stay ontop of shit lad the cunts will be back mate just av somethin handy at hand the yardies down here are takin nuff estates mate nothin ya can do if u not up for the fight tbf but fuck yhat mate its mine and our kids bread and butter so it was gonna kick off at sum point just a pity they neva had the bottle to do it while the 2 of us were there !! Dont know wot scotlands like for ya black culture but its mainly the yardies that push locals out as they are mad for it down this way got alot of respect down these ways tho so a little get together is nt hard to get mate like i say stay safe be good for the move even if alittle hassle bro



pitchforks and burning crosses then?? lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pitchforks and burning crosses then?? lmao


Pm box emptied


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 11, 2012)

u funny fucking girlies. oh my days a good read there. he said she said hahah.
y not watch the gay porn together to see how to man up abit haha. bet them boys act less like bitches hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Fuck off ya dirty scouser lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 11, 2012)

fuck sake billy,if it was pros as it sounds,junkis would have took the lot,must have been in and out(van),if its they cunts they would have been packing with hardwere,ken what i mean their sos,stay safe bro soz,and you cant have your own cace the dogs come lol they took my baser,lockback,german dagger that was behind ma door


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2012)

Morning all.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 11, 2012)

morning sae


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 11, 2012)

ssb man that sucks. u checked under duras bed 1st tho? haha bad joke i no sorry.
a friend of a friend was done at knife point local to me few month back. weell his misses and kid was as he was at work. it was an asian gang. they had bad info tho as the plants was moved on week before lucky no1 hurt.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

One of the many reasons why the UK should move to legalise. Fucking shocking!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Might just buy 1 of these fuckers today i know i could make1 but fuck for 150brick who gives a fuck haha any1 used 1?? heard glowin reports upto yet !!
http://www.growell.co.uk/jumbo-aeroponic-propagator.html


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

i think SSB uses something similar...


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 11, 2012)

legalise and stop this shit,the goverment will click on once more and more good ppl ane shot stabbed,raped....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

sad state of affairs that bill, you've a sensible heed on you. if they've got your moves sussed chasing the cnuts would only lead to further bollockache.

on to other things, what's everyone running for the crimbo crop then?

I'm running BreedersBoutique gear ( surprised eh...) psycho killer x Livers/blues AKA '2Toke killer'. Psycho killer lemon pledge pheno and some Qrazy Quake x smelly cherry. 


these 4 are the pk x livers
View attachment 2329773View attachment 2329774


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

It's gonna be a merry Breeders' Boutique Xmas, Don lad.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sad state of affairs that bill, you've a sensible heed on you. if they've got your moves sussed chasing the cnuts would only lead to further bollockache.
> 
> on to other things, what's everyone running for the crimbo crop then?
> 
> ...


Fuck knows got 
Exo
slh
gk x's
pineapple express
Psycho at a freinds if i want undecided yet tho maybe the slh as its a big finisher without to much trimmin lol could maybe do me fav tho as its piss easy to run with and straight out the door lol fuck knows DGT how is the 2x600's treatin ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

just checked my calendar and unless i flip ASAP it's going to be a xmas week chop. 

as for the 2 600's it's just too hot mate. i've been running one on 6 hours then the other to even the canopy. hoping i can crank it up when the winter gets here, who knows though. am thinking i might get a proper cooltube, the two hoods together i think causes a lot of drag, i've got ducting snaked round like robbie the robots spazzed out. doesn't help.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

wow hang on im doin a ten day veg from thrusday then flower,,,, il be in time for xmas wont i?? im sure i worked it out

chedz ya numty u need to empty your inbox

u got one of them double hoods don? no good then?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

If you flip today you have 14 weeks until a week before Xmas, Don did you miss arithmetic classes lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

it's 10 weeks and a few days till crimbo lad. 

i had a 2 hoods and screwed them together, was quite a hassle for something that didn't work 100% when finished. i'm going to get the crimbo crop out and switch to a proper tube when i change the bulbs.

EDIT: was on the wrong fucking month on my phones calendar when i started. one of those days/weeks/years


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow hang on im doin a ten day veg from thrusday then flower,,,, il be in time for xmas wont i?? im sure i worked it out
> 
> chedz ya numty u need to empty your inbox
> 
> u got one of them double hoods don? no good then?


My box is empty ic3 give ya head a wobble unless?? Unless they av taken my pm's from me???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Its 15wks today crimbo ya nutters lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just checked my calendar and unless i flip ASAP it's going to be a xmas week chop.
> 
> as for the 2 600's it's just too hot mate. i've been running one on 6 hours then the other to even the canopy. hoping i can crank it up when the winter gets here, who knows though. am thinking i might get a proper cooltube, the two hoods together i think causes a lot of drag, i've got ducting snaked round like robbie the robots spazzed out. doesn't help.


ive got 2 hoods blastin and a open wing on just shows outside to inside temps really shame bro i know how much ya wanted to rock the 2 together as you said tho the ductin could b causing the probs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

so ive got enough time for 2 week and then flower nice 1 

got me alll fucking worried then ya cunt


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's 10 weeks and a few days till crimbo lad.
> 
> i had a 2 hoods and screwed them together, was quite a hassle for something that didn't work 100% when finished. i'm going to get the crimbo crop out and switch to a proper tube when i change the bulbs.
> 
> EDIT: was on the wrong fucking month on my phones calendar when i started. one of those days/weeks/years


Ill take ya hoods lmao na bro keep em try a few things in sure you could get the temp down with a little fiddlin here or there mate if not then the tubes it has to be but i would nt give up without tryin first mate  av u not got another extractor u could use to suck out the place and just av cold air blowin straight through your tent/room might drop temp alittle more ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been tempted to just take the glass out and see if the fans airflow will cope with it but it's a real fuck on to untape and retape the glass. i'll try it afore i drop dollar on a glass tube. the room my tent's in gets sun right from 7 to7 through the day in summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill take ya hoods lmao na bro keep em try a few things in sure you could get the temp down with a little fiddlin here or there mate if not then the tubes it has to be but i would nt give up without tryin first mate  av u not got another extractor u could use to suck out the place and just av cold air blowin straight through your tent/room might drop temp alittle more ??


aye it was on the cards, an AC unit would do the trick but i'd have to get a y split for the ducting which might cause bother pressure wise if i don't get the airflow spot on. its doable tho. going to try the glassout/tubes first though AC's are pricey as fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

i just got one of them hoods with holes in each end with glass on,,must be aircooled,,,is ther any diffrence werther u have the glass slid in or not?

chedz pm


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

Allright lads, been fucking about making adjustments in me tent. New grow gear turned up so installing the upgrades lol. Break time now me thinks. Ive been running AC don, not that bad mate 9000 btu jobbie been working wonders costing me about 12p per minute according to my leccy gizmo thing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just got one of them hoods with holes in each end with glass on,,must be aircooled,,,is ther any diffrence werther u have the glass slid in or not?
> 
> chedz pm


Without the glass its just a normal hood....... zero air cooling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just got one of them hoods with holes in each end with glass on,,must be aircooled,,,is ther any diffrence werther u have the glass slid in or not?
> chedz pm


What he said VVVV


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Without the glass its just a normal hood....... zero air cooling.


got a link to what you got jimmy?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Allright lads, been fucking about making adjustments in me tent. New grow gear turned up so installing the upgrades lol. Break time now me thinks. Ive been running AC don, not that bad mate 9000 btu jobbie been working wonders costing me about 12p per minute according to my leccy gizmo thing.


Fuck me jimmy 12pence a min id fuckin dash the thing thats £7.20 an hour ouch!! How long ya run it for a day?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 11, 2012)

&#8203;how are we all ? is it muchy picking time yet ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

im looking forward to my 8 pound a day veg so in math a 2 week veg with cost wat112 qwid!!nice


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

For AC i use one of these, my main flower tent has 3 600w and it was getting toasty even with air cooled hoods so i thought it was time to dust down the AC which was sitting in the shed and temps droped shitloads. Can either pump the cool air staight into your tent or what i do is have the AC by my garage door where the tent is and have ducting from my intake fan next to the AC so it draws in nice cool air into the tent. Many ways to play about with it ive even thought of rigging the AC up to the light ducting and cooling the lights right down. With these portable units they generate alot of heat so its something to bear in mind, more heat than 3 600ws produce thats for sure. The AC extracts the hot air out the back via 5" ducting, you gotta get this heat out of the room the AC in, ideally id like a split unit and ill get one when i move but for now these portable ones work well.
http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=378550

Hoods i use
http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/aerowing-air-cooled-reflector-1182-p.asp


----------



## unlucky (Sep 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sad state of affairs that bill, you've a sensible heed on you. if they've got your moves sussed chasing the cnuts would only lead to further bollockache.
> 
> on to other things, what's everyone running for the crimbo crop then?
> 
> ...


&#8203;whats with all the light green........ my blues don't look like this at all...hhmmm got me thinking im over feeding mine lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me jimmy 12pence a min id fuckin dash the thing thats £7.20 an hour ouch!! How long ya run it for a day?


Haha my fuck up, 12p an hour lol. Fuck me at 7.20 an hour it wouldnt be running mate. Its on for about 8hrs a day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm underfeeding slightly, i'm re using the coco and didn't want a repeat of my last lot, overfed them and stunted the fuck out of them.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm underfeeding slightly, i'm re using the coco and didn't want a repeat of my last lot, overfed them and stunted the fuck out of them.


cool, i was just getting passy lol, im trying so dam hard not to over feed mine,there a very light feeder thats for sure(cheep as chips) ive started adding cal/mag and othere shiz but trying to keep the EC down is hard


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 11, 2012)

hunger games is alright if u can manage a 2 and half hour film.
perfect for fitting few js in also haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha my fuck up, 12p an hour lol. Fuck me at 7.20 an hour it wouldnt be running mate. Its on for about 8hrs a day


Was gonna say bro lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=378550


yeh i missed out amazon had them on offer for 29.99 free delivery not so long bak!! they look the biz and only 50 watts,,, never really thought about about how manyw atts my shit uses till starting to grow i find myslef lookingon the specs of items before i buy to see hw mnay watts they run at and not just growing shit im talking toasters and kettles!!lol




cheddar1985 said:


> Was gonna say bro lmao


BRO? BRO? U A PAKI?


chedz pm mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i missed out amazon had them on offer for 29.99 free delivery not so long bak!! they look the biz and only 50 watts,,, never really thought about about how manyw atts my shit uses till starting to grow i find myslef lookingon the specs of items before i buy to see hw mnay watts they run at and not just growing shit im talking toasters and kettles!!lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask ya mom lmao pm bro haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

Those things on amazon ic3 were prob air coolers / swamp coolers as the yanks call them mate. Doubt they were ac for 30 notes thats way too cheap, when i was looking the cheapest was about 200 or there abouts for ac. Air coolers use a tub of water and ice packs and dont really work that well imo, ive had one and took it back lol, proper ac is great if you can deal with the heat the thing produces. Yeah i like to stay on top of what leccy im using now, fair amount going into me grow so watchin every watt i use lmao.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Might just buy 1 of these fuckers today i know i could make1 but fuck for 150brick who gives a fuck haha any1 used 1?? heard glowin reports upto yet !!
> http://www.growell.co.uk/jumbo-aeroponic-propagator.html


Could do with 1 chedz with how long these cuts have took ya lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

WOOHOO just checked me ladies ther on full nutes,,i think,,, and now ive moved the box i can have the lid open a little so it not as warm now ther not so yyoung and ther thriving!! the PE was a huge fucking cutting tho jimmy lol nice 1!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 11, 2012)

How common are the euro 100g blocks in england?

i live between france and the uk and for the last 2-3 years now this is all we get over here and it all goes for £10 per g, these had 'FR' stamped on them.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> hunger games is alright if u can manage a 2 and half hour film.perfect for fitting few js in also haha


I thought the film was shit compared to the books tho mate, but if 2 hours was bad the book would kill you lol.stoners trying to do maths is mad. I was shitting them when don said 10 weeks till xmas. I havent even set my tent back up lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Any of you guys seen that film Loopers yet? Any good.

Outdoor is getting her frost on and it's not even cold yet.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Outdoor trees m8. Fucking nice. U still feeding them 18yr old malts.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Could do with 1 chedz with how long these cuts have took ya lmao


Make sure it come with a fish thingy heater. Best investment ive made yet. Legs in a week tops


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Make sure it come with a fish thingy heater. Best investment ive made yet. Legs in a week tops


ive got the 12 site unheated one an 10-14 days for roots on mine, hows you billy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Just going to the gym then going to watch Scotland draw 0-0 again.lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> I thought the film was shit compared to the books tho mate, but if 2 hours was bad the book would kill you lol.stoners trying to do maths is mad. I was shitting them when don said 10 weeks till xmas. I havent even set my tent back up lol.


not read the books yet even tho i own them. i have fuck loads books read 1st. im on criminology books i think till end year. then mayb get chance to haveread them ones. 
na film wasnt to bad compared some i seen of late. the bird was well fuc able also which helps.
na mr t wen i read i do it rapid like. i will read till book finished sometimes loosing a couple days if i really get into it. i read til i get migraines which then makes me have put book down as eyes ache.
u enjoy hols mr t?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 11, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> How common are the euro 100g blocks in england?
> 
> i live between france and the uk and for the last 2-3 years now this is all we get over here and it all goes for £10 per g, these had 'FR' stamped on them.


soap bar is it? i dont bother with hash unles from dam or made by a friend. to many plastic bags, vinyal and other shit put in it to b buying from random faces.
some stinky polllen hit my area. smells part but looks to dark and like normal hash for my liking


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Any of you guys seen that film Loopers yet? Any good.
> 
> Outdoor is getting her frost on and it's not even cold yet.


not yet d but i seen trailers. looks ok but head twist of a film by looks of it. quite like things making think tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> How common are the euro 100g blocks in england?
> 
> i live between france and the uk and for the last 2-3 years now this is all we get over here and it all goes for £10 per g, these had 'FR' stamped on them.


Fuck me I hope you have got a hammer n chisel ready for going thru that lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not read the books yet even tho i own them. i have fuck loads books read 1st. im on criminology books i think till end year. then mayb get chance to haveread them ones. na film wasnt to bad compared some i seen of late. the bird was well fuc able also which helps.na mr t wen i read i do it rapid like. i will read till book finished sometimes loosing a couple days if i really get into it. i read til i get migraines which then makes me have put book down as eyes ache.u enjoy hols mr t?


Hols where great thanks mate. Head stress with the kids lol. We couldnt have picked a better week for the weather. I was just glad to be on hols and not frowing in it lol. Way too expensive for a dole bum like me tho. We ended up coming home early cos the baby seamed ill but when we got home there was fuck all wrong with him appart from a cold. We got back about 3 friday morning and he was up till 5 chasing the cat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 11, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> this is all we get over here and it all goes for £10 per g,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 11, 2012)

Great British Bake Off - Top stoner telly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 11, 2012)

Except for the lesbians.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

haha, just finished watching it. i do feel like punching the main dude sometimes, irritating smug bastard, lol. avid fan here


----------



## unlucky (Sep 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Might just buy 1 of these fuckers today i know i could make1 but fuck for 150brick who gives a fuck haha any1 used 1?? heard glowin reports upto yet !!
> http://www.growell.co.uk/jumbo-aeroponic-propagator.html



there good chedz worth the money thats for sure, but then you will take them and put them in coco...lol hhmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

fuk me you set of boring bastards no action on here all fucking afternoon,
U MONGOLES
haha YORKI PM OR FACEBOOK EITHERONE DONT GIVE A FUK 


[h=6]*Does anyone have Oxfams number? I just got my water bill for £278 & then heard on the TV that Oxfam can supply a Family with water for just £2 a month! I'm f*cking swapping suppliers........you should too*[/h]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me you set of boring bastards no action on here all fucking afternoon,
> U MONGOLES
> haha YORKI PM OR FACEBOOK EITHERONE DONT GIVE A FUK
> 
> ...


Ya fuckin mongol haha wots happenin tonight then lad?? Pm


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 11, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> soap bar is it? i dont bother with hash unles from dam or made by a friend. to many plastic bags, vinyal and other shit put in it to b buying from random faces.
> some stinky polllen hit my area. smells part but looks to dark and like normal hash for my liking


No mate it's pollen, well you're made to believe it is more like a low grade slate type of thing, blonde , fluffs up nice and most of the time is pretty good, nothing like soap bar we have'nt seen that around here for years now..


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2330342View attachment 2330341


If that stuff was available here you'd be lookin at £20 per g E.Z !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ya fuckin mongol haha wots happenin tonight then lad?? Pm


been fucking around wit mme pc a 1.5tb and a 500gb drive went down all togther?? HMM i thnk the childs been pulling wires agan FUKKK
lol

putting me clones in veg on thursday 1 short but hey u cant rely on everyone can ya?  ther looking nice and healthy the PE is ready to bust its nut i can tell alread uge nodes,, the exo im stumped a couple a s little tall,,not much about a inch taller than id like,, normally id bury them wen i repot , but these 2 have branches rite wer the stem goes into the soil,, now i dont really wanna cut that off do i?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> If that stuff was available here you'd be lookin at £20 per g E.Z !


is that that stuff of billy yorkie??? looks so


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> been fucking around wit mme pc a 1.5tb and a 500gb drive went down all togther?? HMM i thnk the childs been pulling wires agan FUKKK
> lol
> 
> putting me clones in veg on thursday 1 short but hey u cant rely on everyone can ya?  ther looking nice and healthy the PE is ready to bust its nut i can tell alread uge nodes,, the exo im stumped a couple a s little tall,,not much about a inch taller than id like,, normally id bury them wen i repot , but these 2 have branches rite wer the stem goes into the soil,, now i dont really wanna cut that off do i?


cut it off lad its not gonna grow much by the soil/coccoyou ve to many nodes above it to really have it take off tbf as for the pineapple express , it throws out pistals all threw veg mate it means fuck all other than its maturity which by clones means fuck all as it came from a mature plant that had snip taken from it


----------



## unlucky (Sep 11, 2012)

you get ya sleep boys..................


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Up and at em  !!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Exactly cheds, 15 weeks until Crimbo, 14 weeks until you lot would need to chop (1 week dry and cure, lmfao, or a couple of days if yer Unlucky, hehe).
Don, what gregorian calendar are you using numpty bollox?



DST said:


> If you flip today you have 14 weeks until a week before Xmas, Don did you miss arithmetic classes lad?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's 10 weeks and a few days till crimbo lad.
> 
> i had a 2 hoods and screwed them together, was quite a hassle for something that didn't work 100% when finished. i'm going to get the crimbo crop out and switch to a proper tube when i change the bulbs.
> 
> EDIT: was on the wrong fucking month on my phones calendar when i started. one of those days/weeks/years





cheddar1985 said:


> Its 15wks today crimbo ya nutters lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Exactly cheds, 15 weeks until Crimbo, 14 weeks until you lot would need to chop (1 week dry and cure, lmfao, or a couple of days if yer Unlucky, hehe).
> Don, what gregorian calendar are you using numpty bollox?


Mornin d wots on the agenda today ??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2012)

Good morning soap dodgers. Been taking my anger out in the gym. Sore. Cut up the cops yesterday in ma car, u know one of them semi undercover ones. Got pulled and woman was proper giving me a row....I said I apologise to you as a person not an officer of the law, to which she seemed to accept. She then said I had to be more careful and said what if all drivers werent as vigilant as her. I replied all women are vigilant drivers....pause for about 1sec which felt like ages, the guyuy with her burst out laughing, then me the her. She then told me to "fuck of" while still laughing. Strange but funny encounter. Restored my faith a little in humanity


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Got a meeting with a new telecoms client for my normal business, who are looking to set up an international Help Desk, which should be real fun, especailly since I am still feeling like shite with a throat infection......chore. How biz for yersen?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

nice story, then you get the cunts who bang on about how this is great for overtime as they pull out everything from another one of your clothes cupboards looking for those bales of whatever......


supersillybilly said:


> Good morning soap dodgers. Been taking my anger out in the gym. Sore. Cut up the cops yesterday in ma car, u know one of them semi undercover ones. Got pulled and woman was proper giving me a row....I said I apologise to you as a person not an officer of the law, to which she seemed to accept. She then said I had to be more careful and said what if all drivers werent as vigilant as her. I replied all women are vigilant drivers....pause for about 1sec which felt like ages, the guyuy with her burst out laughing, then me the her. She then told me to "fuck of" while still laughing. Strange but funny encounter. Restored my faith a little in humanity


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2012)

Ive got trainers older than some plod at the moment. They r the ones to watch...little fuckers trying to climb the ranks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Got a meeting with a new telecoms client for my normal business, who are looking to set up an international Help Desk, which should be real fun, especailly since I am still feeling like shite with a throat infection......chore. How biz for yersen?


Nice drive to cheltnam should take me 2or so hrs lol i can feel abit of shut eye comin on lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

Morninin billy boy wot yasayin bout the aerocloner bro??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

you mean you're not using these round the house then D?!?!?!View attachment 2331001


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Morninin billy boy wot yasayin bout the aerocloner bro??


They r minted, just get a water heater thing. The one they use for fish tanks and use a little bloom nutes or booster. I set mine to 28c


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you mean you're not using these round the house then D?!?!?!View attachment 2331001


one of whats? canny see nix lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

.......................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

bit of bubble, proper melty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mornin d wots on the agenda today ??


wtf u doin up at 6.48 am lmao god dont even get uup that early u know


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking damned tasty Don 

First day of silly chef hours, shift starts at 6pm, but that means i start earning money today!  Found a nice 2 bedroom cottage for £650 a month that tempts me a little bit, little pricey but once i have things up and running costs should become viable  Hopefully i'll have moved out in time to get a handful of 12/12 from seeds on the go for christmas


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 12, 2012)

hows it uk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2012)

All good then ttt congrats bruda! best get a move on crimbo clock is tickin mate an dont 12/12 fs still take 12 or so weeks on a 9 weeker? If so youve got a week or 2 mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Chances are i won't have time to get a harvest in for christmas but wihful thinking and that lot  Only planning to stay with the parents for another month just to save as much of my wages as possible and make sure i am settled into the job. So as long as i have something going by the 1st week of october i should just about be good. will throw any auto seeds i have in there at the same time just to get rid of em  Positive thinking, weed! yay!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like a plan lad. shame you cant start them off now just in a box with a cfl or sumut so there straight ready to flower once your in the new pad. just a thought geezer.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sounds like a plan lad. shame you cant start them off now just in a box with a cfl or sumut so there straight ready to flower once your in the new pad. just a thought geezer.


Ah, if only, and i mean thi flat i have on the top floor of my folks house has a spare room that is roughly 8m square. But i won't go against their wishes not jeopardize their livelihoods. If only i had a friend who was local enough for me to chuck my little clone tent in the corner of a room. Nope. Will just have to makedo  Besides, the notion of getting a crop in for christmas doesn't really hold that much importance for me given that christmas is just any other day of the week for me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Chances are i won't have time to get a harvest in for christmas but wihful thinking and that lot  Only planning to stay with the parents for another month just to save as much of my wages as possible and make sure i am settled into the job. So as long as i have something going by the 1st week of october i should just about be good. will throw any auto seeds i have in there at the same time just to get rid of em  Positive thinking, weed! yay!


650 a month,,on minimum wage?? wow that sum hours to makeit viable u deff will need a grow on perpetual if u can,,cottage?? does that meanmaybe a outdoor plant or 2 new yr?? be brucy ifd it was in queit place m8

im sure ul stil get a smoke tho for chrimbo


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Not really, just a regular 40 hour work week. I do not really need much in the way of money, that would leave me about £350 a month for bills and food and whatnot, more than ample.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, if only, and i mean thi flat i have on the top floor of my folks house has a spare room that is roughly 8m square. But i won't go against their wishes not jeopardize their livelihoods. If only i had a friend who was local enough for me to chuck my little clone tent in the corner of a room. Nope. Will just have to makedo  Besides, the notion of getting a crop in for christmas doesn't really hold that much importance for me given that christmas is just any other day of the week for me.


i bet u get polar neck jumpers and tank tops of your folks fox xmas,,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i bet u get polar neck jumpers and tank tops of your folks fox xmas,,


lol. Not quite. I got a cook book.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i bet u get polar neck jumpers and tank tops of your folks fox xmas,,


Now this is where I go, TTT on you IC3.

It should be:
i bet u get polar neck jumpers and tank tops OFF your folks for xmas.

what you are saying is that TTT's parents knit tanks tops and such with pictures of themselves on them...or was that what you where actually meaning? lol. You see how wars can be started, a simple F missed and the whole world is blown up, all because of a tank top.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

re your sig IC3. I was watching something the other night and someone said "no one is afraid of dying, we are afraid of not being remembered." You will never know when you are dead....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

new journo peeps https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Got a call from work, no work till tomorrow morning due to a big eent thing. Yay, evening to myself and a morning and afternoon tomorrow making up hundreds of canapes. Fun..


----------



## samtheman08 (Sep 12, 2012)

Heya people beeen away for ages been busy but boy havent my plants done/doing well ! My big bang bless her is 70 inches. Tall not even started flower yet although she has been strechting a bit last few weeks is that her getting ready for flowering phase ??? Is mdeva around ??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2012)

Well gonna flip mon-tues was gonna be 6 exo in 20ltr airpots but just the 5 now 1 is in a normal 15ltr ran out of coco, roughly a 2wk veg from rooted clone under 2 600s 1 a old bulb saying that more like 1wk under the 1200 1 under just 600 cause temps and couldn't be bothered to vent properly.

Carnt be fucked just a 8-9wk wait now, ya no what it will yield roughly u no it will be qaulity oh the excitment lol

Looking forward to making some nice iso with this batch, my butter days are over just to hard to control dosage, me whitey from the last batch wasn't too enjoyable lol

Thought I'd post seeing as the threads dead.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Well gonna flip mon-tues was gonna be 6 exo in 20ltr airpots but just the 5 now 1 is in a normal 15ltr ran out of coco, roughly a 2wk veg from rooted clone under 2 600s 1 a old bulb saying that more like 1wk under the 1200 1 under just 600 cause temps and couldn't be bothered to vent properly.
> 
> Carnt be fucked just a 8-9wk wait now, ya no what it will yield roughly u no it will be qaulity oh the excitment lol
> 
> ...


Sounds good man. Edibles don't really have much of an effect on me it seems, i've found it always the cae of go big or go home, and at that stage i find it either does nothing worthwhile, or i get way too mashed up for my liking. Why i've always enjoyed a joint, i generlaly know exactly what it's going to do to me.


----------



## samtheman08 (Sep 12, 2012)

If you flip mon-tue it takes 10 weeks untill its ready 70 days is the best good luck


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Well gonna flip mon-tues was gonna be 6 exo in 20ltr airpots but just the 5 now 1 is in a normal 15ltr ran out of coco, roughly a 2wk veg from rooted clone under 2 600s 1 a old bulb saying that more like 1wk under the 1200 1 under just 600 cause temps and couldn't be bothered to vent properly.Carnt be fucked just a 8-9wk wait now, ya no what it will yield roughly u no it will be qaulity oh the excitment lolLooking forward to making some nice iso with this batch, my butter days are over just to hard to control dosage, me whitey from the last batch wasn't too enjoyable lolThought I'd post seeing as the threads dead.


I hope you have better luck with the iso than I had with my first go mate lolI ordered some white russian seed and put them into germinate. I was going to set my tent up ready but I had a phone call saying I got to have my electrics checked. I hope they come up in the next few days cos I need to get my tent up and its no way I can hide a 2:4m tent lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

no need for 10 week on exo whatsoever  You can take exo at 7 weeks if you really feel like it and it'll still kick you around


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> If you flip mon-tue it takes 10 weeks untill its ready 70 days is the best good luck


Goodluck with real exo at 10wks u obviously never grown it numpty so don't be giving out advice or more so statements of bollax!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Goodluck with real exo at 10wks u obviously never grown it numpty so don't be giving out advice or more so statements of bollax!!!


Nothing wrong with exo at 10 weeks whatsoever  I let some buds go for 14 weeks out of why the hell notsies and it was still a great smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nothing wrong with exo at 10 weeks whatsoever  I let some buds go for 14 weeks out of why the hell notsies and it was still a great smoke


Nothing wrong what so ever with 10wk exo ttt but even u ya argumentive bastard gonna say it needs 10wks lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

Fuck the 10wk for exo the only strain id let go 10wk in my setup is the slh as i find the 8wks just does nt cut it for me were as the exo is ripe and ready to be cut at 8wks you ll not gain much more from it takin it to the 10wk mark so fuck that id rather save leccy it costs than take it further than it needs !!
Wots happenin anyway lads busy as fuck with clonin and transplantin tonight fuckin right mess i made


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Nothing wrong what so ever with 10wk exo ttt but even u ya argumentive bastard gonna say it needs 10wks lmao


I would always take my exo at 9-10 weeks. But no, certainly doesn't need it. Loved the exo for just that, from 7 weeks you're good to go really. I've never grown to sell so i've always just chopped when i think they look nice and done, and i tend to wait till they take my fancy which is normally later than sooner as i tend to have a jar of something to smoke while i wait.

Nowt going on for me tonight, just watched men in black 3, just watching some how i met your mother before bed. Work was put off for this evening so i can be in early tomorrow to sort out lots of canapes for an event. FUN..


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the 10wk for exo the only strain id let go 10wk in my setup is the slh as i find the 8wks just does nt cut it for me were as the exo is ripe and ready to be cut at 8wks you ll not gain much more from it takin it to the 10wk mark so fuck that id rather save leccy it costs than take it further than it needs !!
> Wots happenin anyway lads busy as fuck with clonin and transplantin tonight fuckin right mess i made



Get on with it you absolute diamond lmao !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Get on with it you absolute diamond lmao !


Wots happenin bro hope the smoke is treatin u well !!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2012)

Lmfao night all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Well gonna flip mon-tues was gonna be 6 exo in 20ltr airpots but just the 5 now 1 is in a normal 15ltr ran out of coco, roughly a 2wk veg from rooted clone under 2 600s 1 a old bulb saying that more like 1wk under the 1200 1 under just 600 cause temps and couldn't be bothered to vent properly.
> 
> Carnt be fucked just a 8-9wk wait now, ya no what it will yield roughly u no it will be qaulity oh the excitment lol
> 
> ...


im putting mine in the 10 litre airpots tomorrow and doing 2 week veg inder the 600 il have 5 and 1 pe we will copare sambo see whats what in 2 weeks m8

and dst lol stfu knob!! haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I would always take my exo at 9-10 weeks. But no, certainly doesn't need it. Loved the exo for just that, from 7 weeks you're good to go really. I've never grown to sell so i've always just chopped when i think they look nice and done, and i tend to wait till they take my fancy which is normally later than sooner as i tend to have a jar of something to smoke while i wait.
> 
> Nowt going on for me tonight, just watched men in black 3, just watching some how i met your mother before bed. Work was put off for this evening so i can be in early tomorrow to sort out lots of canapes for an event. FUN..


cummon TT ya knob lets bitch!! subjexct plz??? 9/11,,, it was obviously orchestarted by president bush,,, do u agree?


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 12, 2012)

Puffing on it now cheds sitting in a basterd travel lodge car park listening to some old obbie trice lol some good shit bro


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Puffing on it now cheds sitting in a basterd travel lodge car park listening to some old obbie trice lol some good shit bro


chedz dishing weed out?? wer is mine the cheeky cunt lol cummon cough it up


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm around Staying around his turf it's like being at home but better weed around these parts lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2012)

Psychosis


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I'm around Staying around his turf it's like being at home but better weed around these parts lmao


How is ya lad with the cat lmfao? U had owt?? Haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Psychosis


Lookin good lad pm


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> How is ya lad with the cat lmfao? U had owt?? Haha


Funny as fuck both them dum asses were up till 4am this morning work was a laugh though haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cummon TT ya knob lets bitch!! subjexct plz??? 9/11,,, it was obviously orchestarted by president bush,,, do u agree?


Lol, that clutz couldnt tie his own shoe laces  IU'm just taking it easy in preparation for tomorrow. Not really looking forward to this job in any way at all but gotta get me some money and need to get me some experience so i will do as i must


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Funny as fuck both them dum asses were up till 4am this morning work was a laugh though haha


I take it they are rough as fuck then haha they not met my runner tonight lmfao


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I take it they are rough as fuck then haha they not met my runner tonight lmfao


Haha yeaa funny as fuck . They can't believe Ive come up here and sorted the shit out in a few hours . Your the contact thats all is said lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Haha yeaa funny as fuck . They can't believe Ive come up here and sorted the shit out in a few hours . Your the contact thats all is said lmao


Business as usual  anytime mate !!


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice 1 bro appreciate it


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I would always take my exo at 9-10 weeks. But no, certainly doesn't need it. Loved the exo for just that, from 7 weeks you're good to go really. I've never grown to sell so i've always just chopped when i think they look nice and done, and i tend to wait till they take my fancy which is normally later than sooner as i tend to have a jar of something to smoke while i wait.
> 
> Nowt going on for me tonight, just watched men in black 3, just watching some how i met your mother before bed. Work was put off for this evening so i can be in early tomorrow to sort out lots of canapes for an event. FUN..


fuck the work and fuck men in black gotta be up for 6 in the mornin but the fuckin krays are on ya posh cunt lol bad film must of watched it 1000s of times haha was about 6 wen i first watched it with arkid and we used to scrap in the middle of the mothers livinroom until 1 of us drawed blood lol needless to say the 1 who made the cut 
got the belt or the horse whip!!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 12, 2012)

&#8203;how are you all ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweet everythin is just goin right just at the right time darlin yaself?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha, i've always loved those films. Just looked at the imdb for the krays and it looks well worth a watch. Only time i've ever brawled was at school, spent 3 years living with a chinese friend. We'ed get up at 2 in the morning and just start boxing, fighting, mma, whatever you'd call it, only rule being you can't go for the face, other than that it was just fight till one of you calls quits. Some brutal times. Best thing i learnt from that is if you're gonna hit someone, don't prance around like a poof, just charge straight at them arms flailing  Ent fuck all they can really do to you once you're that close, then you break out the old headbut and fuck em up  I'm about as timid and quiet as they come but put me in a situation and i generally know how to deal with it.. That or i take the complete polar route and stand there not laying a finger on em and just keep laughing, that drives em fucking nuts, well worth the bruising  It seems to be a method that works really well with a girls angry ex


----------



## samtheman08 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wasnt expecting to get my head bitten off I read it wrong I grow indoors soil hps if I (flip) I thought flowering ! I give ten weeks no need for the harsh judgemental comments man p.s also I grow and am growing very well healthy good yelding plants


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Folk like to bite peoples heads off in this thread. It's kinda an unwritten rule that even the moderator don't try and broach  They jut get told to leave this thread alone by the site owner


----------



## samtheman08 (Sep 12, 2012)

Maturity needs to be in order tit for tat is playschool shit im aving a smoke peace !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Folk like to bite peoples heads off in this thread. It's kinda an unwritten rule that even the moderator don't try and broach  They jut get told to leave this thread alone by the site owner


shut up bitch .... see ... we are all tossers LOL


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 12, 2012)

thought you might like this..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3gIf16d0Tc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2012)

hey was up ppl, how is every 1?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Scraped a joint of kief from my grinder, other than that, nothing. Gonna smoke this then get me some sleep.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wtf this place is gettin proper fucked up by newbs lol u either love em or hate em well i fuckin hate em as they just cannot get tge jist of this place haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2012)

sounds like fun lol :/


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 12, 2012)

maybe if they stick around long enough they will see that your all a bunch of cunts.......thats just how you are lol.

quite fun when you guys bitch at each other, had a proper chuckle the other night......

Stay High


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2012)

nothing wrong with being a n00b


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Fucking still steaming. Need a long sit down shower


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 13, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> nothing wrong with being a n00b


Its like being a learner driver, there shouldnt be anything wrong with it cos we were all one once but they still get to people lol. And I still class my self as a noob


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bitches


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

you on a whitey again billy? man up ffs, lol.


supersillybilly said:


> Fucking still steaming. Need a long sit down shower


I did call you back but got yer answer machine yesterday, you called as i was going into a meeting.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mornin dst how are ya girls outside gettin on?


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Nae bad lad. Constant training required before they grow through the greenhouse roof.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Nae bad lad. Constant training required before they grow through the greenhouse roof.


Just checked in on em d lookin like a bountifull harvest if ya can get rid of the catapillers mate good luck with em they distroyed me fuckin lettuce this yr which was a bummer its almost alway black and yellow fuckers here which im sure ate moths!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2012)

Morning cum guzzlers how the fuck are we all?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Trying hard to wake up. gotta be gone in half an hour.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

my lettuce have been okay actually (he say's without bothering to check the remaining ones....they munched the fuk out my pumpkins and squash though! little buggers. I can see bits of pooh on a couple of leaves but have not found the critters yet!!!!


cheddar1985 said:


> Just checked in on em d lookin like a bountifull harvest if ya can get rid of the catapillers mate good luck with em they distroyed me fuckin lettuce this yr which was a bummer its almost alway black and yellow fuckers here which im sure ate moths!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

morning bitches!!!! fukin painful morning for me so a moring of getting my ass icked on moder warfare 2 is a good option,,,, fucking how fst are some fo the kats who play online,, like they make it ther lifes ission,, i hate going on line im so bad compared to them itts embarraqsing


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 13, 2012)

hey dst do you know where ensheeda is in holland,its where i use to get my smoke when i was stationed in germany


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> hey dst do you know where ensheeda is in holland,its where i use to get my smoke when i was stationed in germany


if you can get weed ther,,dst will know it  lol


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

I think you mean Enschede, Gaz and yes I know it. Strange place, you are driving along the street and the only thing that makes you realise you are in Germany is that the pizza shops have German writing on them, and the roads are slightly better, which is the converse for Belgium, you know when you are there as the roads get worse, lol.

When I arrived in NL there had just been a massive disaster in Enschede. The local firework factory blew the fuk up, killing quite a few bods in the process.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 13, 2012)

it was the first town to sell weed from the part of germany i was in,lol stayed there loadz of weekends,its mad all 14 to 18 year olds in all the pubs clubz,mad,great weed tho,used to fill the boot of my car drive back to germany once i got pulled at the border and the duch guard was saying aaaah shotland wiskieee.. laughed and flaged me threw lol iwas shitting it


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

well if you are coming in from Germany it is the first town you will hit...apart from if you came in a bit further down South to Arnhem or Nijmegen. You can get in the pubs in Holland at 16, providing you don't drink whiskey or spirits.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

my 6 goiing in 24 hr darkness before veg tomroow,, do they need that 24 hr dark or is that just bnetween veg and flower? not prop box to veg? fuk it ther down now anyways.

in hospital most of day for stetch and sweep and all sorts of shit ther saying abby not putting on weight and not enough liquid round the child,, FUKKKK induecement sat at 8am if not had by then,,stress out.com


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 13, 2012)

i was in munster for 2 years so ye first place 45 mins away,what a diff in ppl as well i would love to moveto holland with my lass but dont have a clue in what to start looking for,all for weed lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> i was in munster for 2 years so ye first place 45 mins away,what a diff in ppl as well i would love to moveto holland with my lass but dont have a clue in what to start looking for,all for weed lol


with these new laws ther pushing in do u thinnk ud get the card tho with not been a propper holland resident? like born and bred? they must expect people will moove just for that surely?


----------



## samtheman08 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well if im a (newbie ) thanks for the warm welcome we all live and learn ! 2008 I joined this site  I must be full on newb ........ Jheeeeeeez im here for plant banter not slagfest !


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 13, 2012)

good luck!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> Well if im a (newbie ) thanks for the warm welcome we all live and learn ! 2008 I joined this site  I must be full on newb ........ Jheeeeeeez im here for plant banter not slagfest !


ul just get shit on here m8!! wetehr teh ealry storm and u shoulddo fine ya tosser!!

oh yeh and welcome
CHEDZ PM MATE


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

wanted to get some views on my soil for this run, how does this look and would you add anything else?

for later in the grow i'm keen on making tea's to feed if the plants need food, and i have bio grow, bloom , topmax and root juice..

70 % multipurpose:


30 % John innes #2


15 % worm humus


fish blood and bonemeal


perlie..


epsom salts




There are no hydro shops wher i live so i can't get any of this super soil..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> wanted to get some views on my soil for this run, how does this look and would you add anything else?
> 
> for later in the grow i'm keen on making tea's to feed if the plants need food, and i have bio grow, bloom , topmax and root juice..
> 
> ...




mate DONT upload grow prictures to a host like that,, they now have your ip and growing equipment images,,WHAT if they decided to report u ? anti weed or watver? ur fucked ur house is busted

just upload via the site matey be safe,,

use ebay to order they useually have everythign


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate DONT upload grow prictures to a host like that,, they now have your ip and growing equipment images,,WHAT if they decided to report u ? anti weed or watver? ur fucked ur house is busted
> 
> just upload via the site matey be safe,,
> 
> use ebay to order they useually have everythign


All good mate thats my mates host site, he lives opposite me haha

i aint ordering anything here and no shops like i said.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheds awnser your phone brother


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

When the missus having the baby then ic3?

And the time2 if there's no hydro shops where did u get them bio-bizz nutes? Carnt u get some bio-bizz all mix soil?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

the nutes were ordered about a year ago to a buddy's gaff.
no chance am i ordering soil down just asking to be caught!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> the nutes were ordered about a year ago to a buddy's gaff.
> no chance am i ordering soil down just asking to be caught!


I was just asking m8 the soil u are making looks good anyway, and then ya got the nutes so u good to go.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

Evening all, been fucking about making a frame for this massive tray ive got, done half which is good enough haha. Atleast theres no need to take these plants out the tent to water any more...just empty the run off tub even been tinkering with the idea of running a drip feed to save the handwatering now i have this run off tray, best get this fuckin frame built first tho lol. Good to see ya cuts are doing well IC3 mate, i just flip mine to 12/12 no 24hr darkness here but others might do things different.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah I just change from veg to flower without that 24hr darkness malarky, plenty do it tho.

@Don dunno if u know but I member u recommending it ages ago, boardwalk empire season 3 starts sunday.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

Roast chicken, french fries corn on cobb and coleslaw....then choppin two plants for me.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah I just change from veg to flower without that 24hr darkness malarky, plenty do it tho.
> 
> @Don dunno if u know but I member u recommending it ages ago, boardwalk empire season 3 starts sunday.


neva heard of this 24 hour before flower thing? sounds like the myth of 72 hours dark before chop horse shit


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

Your 2 plants is like 15-20oz tho jimmy lol dinners sounds nice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> When the missus having the baby then ic3?
> 
> And the time2 if there's no hydro shops where did u get them bio-bizz nutes? Carnt u get some bio-bizz all mix soil?


iducing her 8AM yes thats rite the AM lol shitting ten bricks i am m8 this ones hard ennough,, but tbh i miss her been a baby lol



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Evening all, been fucking about making a frame for this massive tray ive got, done half which is good enough haha. Atleast theres no need to take these plants out the tent to water any more...just empty the run off tub even been tinkering with the idea of running a drip feed to save the handwatering now i have this run off tray, best get this fuckin frame built first tho lol. Good to see ya cuts are doing well IC3 mate, i just flip mine to 12/12 no 24hr darkness here but others might do things different.



no mine have been in a veg cab under 100 watt blue cfl's so ther going into PROPPER\ veg in the airpots tomorrow after ther darkness but i thought its menna be 24 before flower not veg!! duh lol had to get the key metre topped up coz its EXPENSVE on veg with the hps,,, the glass wotn crack with no induciton on that hood will it?

soz for bad spelling sorta got me hand over a takeaway box wat im eating,, yes i could movii it bu t thats graft,,,

been playing battlefield bad comspany 2 all dsay,, i must say the aim isnet as good as COD

got mw2 and black ops if anyone wants a game online inbox me for gamer tag


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> neva heard of this 24 hour before flower thing? sounds like the myth of 72 hours dark before chop horse shit


Probably time2 like I say I've never bothered, but there is a good few that do it.

Same as there's plenty who do the dark before chop, I've gave that a go a few times more outa laziness n too save leccy, carnt say I noticed any difference.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

random shot of a red arrow flying over head!! .. [youtube]AVunscAJy_4&list=UUol4haAFLpUdILHMdzoyMnw&index=1&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha wish they all were sambs, these two are prob 3-4 a piece. Going down from big plants too 4 smaller plants per light reckon ill do better overall with that. Be a bit quicker as well with less veg time. Im in charge of dinner in this house mate so always top grub lol, cooking aint one of the wifes strong points.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> iducing her 8AM yes thats rite the AM lol shitting ten bricks i am m8 this ones hard ennough,, but tbh i miss her been a baby lol
> 
> U going to the hosp with the missus then ic3?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 13, 2012)

Shouldnt crack ic3, if ya not gonna use it with a fan to cool the light then just take the glass out mate and use as normal hood.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Whooo, i survived me first day. Tomorrow will be much longer and later though alas. Time to open a beer and moan at my lack of weed. Not long now!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > iducing her 8AM yes thats rite the AM lol shitting ten bricks i am m8 this ones hard ennough,, but tbh i miss her been a baby lol
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't let my opinions run of with me? I don't follow. And as DST pointed out, it's "off" not "of" they have totally different meanings!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't let my opinions run of with me? I don't follow. And as DST pointed out, it's "off" not "of" they have totally different meanings!


*
FUK OFF*

did i get the oof rite that time?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Indeed, and then missed a 'c', a capital 'D', and then spelt it oof instead of off  

No wonder these kiddies are kicking your arse on modern warfare  You need yourself a brain enima!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

Mw3 n black ops etc is fucking hard especially if ya not played them before took me ages to get to grips with the online play, I'm shit but not too shit get a good few kills n don't finish bottom, but just gets boring quickly imo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Mw3 n black ops etc is fucking hard especially if ya not played them before took me ages to get to grips with the online play, I'm shit but not too shit get a good few kills n don't finish bottom, but just gets boring quickly imo.


yeh i aint got mw3 just 2 and ops keep getting my arse kicked big time lol u got mw3?? giz a lend sambo? im not calling u userlol or lo or newuser or watevr sounds GAY mate..

and TTT lol ur just such a cunt,, but we love you and fully accept the trhed wouldnt be the same without ur opinions,, id say facts but ther mostly wrong


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Evening lads. Got 600ml of oramorph oral solution, morphine sulphate. 10mg/5ml. Anyone fancy a gouch for a few weeks.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

oh no, bill on another whitey!!! don't do it skagboy!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Not fucking touching it M8. lol End up going for crisis loans and robbing poundstretchers


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

well if you do, rob me a new laptop. pissing myself today, I had a message from the "hp battery check" that I needed to replace my battery. Like I didn't know considering I am hard pressed to smoke a joint before the almost full battery dies out.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Buy a sucking battery then or treat yourself. No as if your short of a few euro's


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

I got rid of it ages ago ic3 done me nut in, but I was getting the hang of it just got bored of it quick tho.

Might get another ps3 when the new black ops is out.

U brought it then bill, tried any yet? I had 1 of them subutex a few wks ago NEVER again was spewing me guts up for hours lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

No M8, not going to either. Just want 250 sheets for it. Meant to b rare


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Partner and I are going to buy top range laptops soon so no point me buying one the now. But I had planned on getting a reconditioned battery from a shop down off Rembrantplein. 



supersillybilly said:


> Buy a sucking battery then or treat yourself. No as if your short of a few euro's


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing worse than a spew marathon.lol My M8 thot that he had developed a tolerance for the livers.....bottle of whisky and decided on a spiff, no cigs so just smoked a pure grass joint...u can fill in the blanks.lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I got rid of it ages ago ic3 done me nut in, but I was getting the hang of it just got bored of it quick tho.Might get another ps3 when the new black ops is out.U brought it then bill, tried any yet? I had 1 of them subutex a few wks ago NEVER again was spewing me guts up for hours lol


I got board of the modern warfare game too mate. I found world at war and black ops kept me entretained for longer because they had those zombie maps. I used to play some of my mates online. It wasnt as hard to play stoned as the mw ones


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Partner and I are going to buy top range laptops soon so no point me buying one the now. But I had planned on getting a reconditioned battery from a shop down jfhchchchc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I got rid of it ages ago ic3 done me nut in, but I was getting the hang of it just got bored of it quick tho.
> 
> Might get another ps3 when the new black ops is out.
> 
> U brought it then bill, tried any yet? I had 1 of them subutex a few wks ago NEVER again was spewing me guts up for hours lol


 in only got 90 sheets i it with 20 games and a heatset 200gb slim!! bonus haha,, so got plenty to keep me enterianed,just started to get into it again,, that mx vs atv alive its nutts wat with the clutch n that lol

OH and LOL on the subbie snort sambo but ul have gone ott and done like 10 or sum shit,, BUT after u was sik didnet it feel nice?? fucked if i know i dont do em that way i let em slowely disolve under em tounge fuck snortin.. i must say im propper pants on the ps3 its not even funny,lol,, but wen im running thru battlefield 2 snipering and kicking arse!! u feel like ur bloody damn good dont ya/




supersillybilly said:


> DST said:
> 
> 
> > Partner and I are going to buy top range laptops soon so no point me buying one the now. But I had planned on getting a reconditioned battery from a shop down jfhchchchc
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> I got board of the modern warfare game too mate. I found world at war and black ops kept me entretained for longer because they had those zombie maps. I used to play some of my mates online. It wasnt as hard to play stoned as the mw ones


Yeah the zombies bit was cool I got a friend who's been hooked on that for ages plays it for hrs n hrs it looks impossible the high levels so many zombies.

When ya getting your tent up the m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't sniff it ic3 I just put the tab under me tongue it was a heavy buzz but the itching and the spewing ruined it abit lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Talking about itching. I've got 1000 dihydrocodeine 30mg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I didn't sniff it ic3 I just put the tab under me tongue it was a heavy buzz but the itching and the spewing ruined it abit lol


and u stil got that smashed? lol get sum oroamorph of bill then u will be fucked up lmao


yeh zombies sum are nuts the secret is just use the pistoll for like 3 shots then stab em... i rarely get to leevl 5 lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Any recommendations on good laptops IC3?



IC3M4L3 said:


> in only got 90 sheets i it with 20 games and a heatset 200gb slim!! bonus haha,, so got plenty to keep me enterianed,just started to get into it again,, that mx vs atv alive its nutts wat with the clutch n that lol
> 
> OH and LOL on the subbie snort sambo but ul have gone ott and done like 10 or sum shit,, BUT after u was sik didnet it feel nice?? fucked if i know i dont do em that way i let em slowely disolve under em tounge fuck snortin.. i must say im propper pants on the ps3 its not even funny,lol,, but wen im running thru battlefield 2 snipering and kicking arse!! u feel like ur bloody damn good dont ya/
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Any recommendations on good laptops IC3?


i3/i5 and if u like games makesure its got the pci graphics card rather than normal onboard that shares the ram


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

The man is recommending pci graphics. I'd suggest going and finding a better source of advice  What you mean to say is pci-e graphics. First your poor spelling is misleading people as to your meaning, now your spelling is advising someone to buy decade old hardware which was outdated even then.

Resident nazi in the house


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2012)

Fink I'm gonna get a alienware just a cheap 1 700 but always wanted 1 and gotta get a new laptop cause me lil girl stood on me laptop n broke the screen.

Yeah ic3 I just put it under me tongue I found it abit of a dirty high didn't really like it, but give me 40mg oxycontin all day that's a proper nice all day buzz.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

You will be paying a hefty premium for the name alienware, just be warned. Like buying an apple product, it's the same if not worse, but you pay significantly more because of the badge. 

Oh, not to mention alienware laptops are made by dell  there should be some far superior alternatives for the same if not cheaper price. Just don't be fooled into buying an extended waranty, they are a scam.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

I've got this galaxy s3. I no longer require my laptop and finally I found a pirate for dvds. Just fling him a score and he gives u millions of new releases


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Got my eye on that phone myself. Not as nice as the X one from HTC but each has different compelling features. No chance i would do away with a computer though. I've tried watching films and such on phones and even netbooks, waste of my time. I bought my 42" tv and little shuttle x100 for a reason  Plus if i have a laptop or computer, i can keep that score all to myself and have more than a million new releases. He is simply charging for what is free to anyone who wants it. Spending money where no money needs to be spent is silly to me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Puts bread on his table ttt.......I'm sleepy


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I got rid of it ages ago ic3 done me nut in, but I was getting the hang of it just got bored of it quick tho.
> 
> Might get another ps3 when the new black ops is out.
> 
> U brought it then bill, tried any yet? I had 1 of them subutex a few wks ago NEVER again was spewing me guts up for hours lol


Lmao sambo wot ya av lad the 2ml or the big daddy 8mls? A lad snorted a 2ml the other month and he turned fuckin green and was very sick all night haha needless to say me mate aint seen him since lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

And takes it off of yours.. I'm not debating his actions, i'm debating yours. If you knew you could get a bottle of whiskey for free if you put 5 minutes work into it, if that, why would you opt to pay £30 for it instead? It's the same thing. Downloading a film can require nothing more than to google the name of the film, and click a button, presto, and you're paying a guy a score to do this for you. I know the scots are a pathetic bunch of animals but common man, you're not that useless surely. Or to put it into a relative context, why would you buy weed if you can easily grow it yourself for a 10th of the price, if that?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I've got this galaxy s3. I no longer require my laptop and finally I found a pirate for dvds. Just fling him a score and he gives u millions of new releases


Not heard from my man yet bill he lk be lookin it up on the net about wot he could do with it lmao the gs3 is like a fuckin comouter screen anyway haha the misses has 1 and ive the gs2 but gotta upgrade soon so the misses will be avin the iphone5 and ill av her gs3  would nt be without the fucker now


----------



## jayp79 (Sep 13, 2012)

hi guys, im a newbie and looking for some advice on a small indoor coco grow if any 1 could help me!
i need 2 know the correct mixture for coco A + B and does it all go into same mix ? also i am growing from cuttings with 600w so am i ok to put them straight onto 18/6 ? 
thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck that, you stick with your galaxy 2 and i'll have the 3  What a crazy lady, is she aware that the iphone 5 is inferior in nearly every way short of the badge on the back?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

I would rather just pay the £30.....5 mins work sounds like too much work.lol Fuck what 20 notes m8. Everyones a winner. I get my films and he feeds his family plus there is another angle to the story...lets just say he has a rather large basement


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

jayp79 said:


> hi guys, im a newbie and looking for some advice on a small indoor coco grow if any 1 could help me!
> i need 2 know the correct mixture for coco A + B and does it all go into same mix ? also i am growing from cuttings with 600w so am i ok to put them straight onto 18/6 ?
> thanks


I just do what it sais on the bottle and it's never failed me yet. If the plant is quite young, then just use the the stated dosage. A dibble of this, a dabble of that, throw it all into the apropriate quantity of water, ph it, and you're away. You are absolutely fine to go straight to 18/6, not too many places in the world where the sun shines 24/7 and folk have been cloning plants for just a handful of years


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I would rather just pay the £30.....5 mins work sounds like too much work.lol Fuck what 20 notes m8. Everyones a winner. I get my films and he feeds his family plus there is another angle to the story...lets just say he has a rather large basement


Lol, that rather changes things then  But basement aside, not gonna convince me  Just the lazy getting ripped off, nothing less. I bread on his table is so important then you could just give him the money, download the films yourself, then he saves even more money and time for his family  Never gonna persuade me to pay for something that is free  And the 5 minutes is the intitial setup, after that it takes but 20 seconds to get a film downloading. Eah to their own i guess.


----------



## jayp79 (Sep 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just do what it sais on the bottle and it's never failed me yet. If the plant is quite young, then just use the the stated dosage. A dibble of this, a dabble of that, throw it all into the apropriate quantity of water, ph it, and you're away. You are absolutely fine to go straight to 18/6, not too many places in the world where the sun shines 24/7 and folk have been cloning plants for just a handful of years



thanks mate, so the mixture is all in the same container yeh? is mix the same threw veg an flower ? sorry 2 b a pest gota start somewer tho!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

jayp79 said:


> thanks mate, so the mixture is all in the same container yeh? is mix the same threw veg an flower ? sorry 2 b a pest gota start somewer tho!





> Add CANNA COCO A & B to the nutrient reservoir with the dilution ratio 1:25 (40 ml A and 40 ml B per 10 litre of water). Add CANNA COCO A to the nutrient reservoir Stir well, then add CANNA Coco B Again, stir well and let mixture stand for some hours




So as per the directions, if you have a well developed plant, you take 10L of water, and add 40ml of A and then 40ml of B to it. So if you need to water with 80L of water it would be 80ml of A and 80ml of B, and likewise if 1 litre of water, then it would be 4ml ofA and 4ml of B.

If in doubt, try this http://www.canna-uk.com/growguide 

They will also most likely have a standard feeding chart on their website somewhere or other.

Here's one: http://issuu.com/hydroshop/docs/cocogrow

Just ignore all the additives other than A+B, no real need.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Remember you have to look at them for at least 20 hrs a day or they WILL die.lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao sambo wot ya av lad the 2ml or the big daddy 8mls? A lad snorted a 2ml the other month and he turned fuckin green and was very sick all night haha needless to say me mate aint seen him since lol


Get that guy in our party van lmao !! Your guy is sound as cheds . Billy pm inbound bro.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Not heard from my man yet bill he lk be lookin it up on the net about wot he could do with it lmao the gs3 is like a fuckin comouter screen anyway haha the misses has 1 and ive the gs2 but gotta upgrade soon so the misses will be avin the iphone5 and ill av her gs3  would nt be without the fucker now


Looking at the prices on that iPhone 5 for what it is I wouldnt part with my cash I know a lot of people who are really dissapointed but that's just me


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Looking at the prices on that iPhone 5 for what it is I wouldnt part with my cash I know a lot of people who are really dissapointed but that's just me


Nope, it's not just you. Few with common sense would pay about the average for something that is already near obsolete, in the context of how consumers deem an item obsolete. still a perfectly good phone at the end of the day, but the hardware, and i don't mean handset, i mean hardware, such as screen, or camera etc, is a joke. But heey hey ey hey heyyyy, you get a LIGHTENING connetor, oh wait, then you have to pay $30 for an adapter so you can contiinue to use all the crap you bought to go alongside your old iphone. But heey, it's rectangular, AND it has round edges, these guys are innovators..

I do not know your missus mate, but with all due respect, you have to be fucking retarded to buy the iphone 5, i can just about understand people buying the iphone 4, but given the recent law suit bullshit, you have to be a grade A fucking moron to consider it a phone you want and a company you want to support. Oh wait, that's because you paid apple money to license music from them via itunes so you no longer have a choice over what phone you buy unless you want to say byebye to the music you don't actually own. Bunch of fucking muppets.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

Off ya nut again rolla?? lmao yh lad he is a good en mate 1 of the decent runners i have lol no stress fron that man just pure shottin is his employment lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, it's not just you. Few with common sense would pay about the average for something that is already near obsolete, in the context of how consumers deem an item obsolete. still a perfectly good phone at the end of the day, but the hardware, and i don't mean handset, i mean hardware, such as screen, or camera etc, is a joke. But heey hey ey hey heyyyy, you get a LIGHTENING connetor, oh wait, then you have to pay $30 for an adapter so you can contiinue to use all the crap you bought to go alongside your old iphone. But heey, it's rectangular, AND it has round edges, these guys are innovators..
> 
> I do not know your missus mate, but with all due respect, you have to be fucking retarded to buy the iphone 5, i can just about understand people buying the iphone 4, but given the recent law suit bullshit, you have to be a grade A fucking moron to consider it a phone you want and a company you want to support. Oh wait, that's because you paid apple money to license music from them via itunes so you no longer have a choice over what phone you buy unless you want to say byebye to the music you don't actually own. Bunch of fucking muppets.


Tbh ttt i only use my phone for on here and my lads and thats as far as i go with me phone same as misses really but to her its a bling thing more than anythin haha cant blame the lass really i was the 1 that spoilt her haha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha, not saying anything against you, just the missus  One can but wonder about her looks if the phone means that much to her  I joke i joke, but i have always wondered what kind of damage women have within them to find a waste of money upgrade phone so essential to their life. My smartphone is a POS, all smartphones are, i still rock around with my old sony erricson when i have a serious reason to use a phone, not just have one for gimmicks, and i have no issue. A nokia 3310 would be even better  yay iphones and insecurity yayyyy. If only i was insecure enough about myself to base my worth on the phone i posses.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 13, 2012)

Fucking shattered. Night guys


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2012)

night night billy.



supersillybilly said:


> Fucking shattered. Night guys


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2012)

samsung ultrabooks are really nice ...



DST said:


> Any recommendations on good laptops IC3?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

@ttt
yes I no ya paying more for the alienware name, but wanted 1 for yrs n yrs, gonna spend 700 on a laptop can only just about get a alienware with 700, want a good graphics card, i7 processers, and 4-8mb of ram

@chedz 
Yes m8 was only a 2mg subbie I didn't even sniff it, put it under me tongue, was spewing and itching for hours lol dirty buzz imo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> @ttt
> yes I no ya paying more for the alienware name, but wanted 1 for yrs n yrs, gonna spend 700 on a laptop can only just about get a alienware with 700, want a good graphics card, i7 processers, and 4-8mb of ram
> 
> @chedz
> Yes m8 was only a 2mg subbie I didn't even sniff it, put it under me tongue, was spewing and itching for hours lol dirty buzz imo


your fuckin braver than me lad bac in the day id of tried em probley next to me mates lad snortin it but fuck id be bolloxed for a wk now if i dared to try em lmao 
in which way was it a dirty high bro??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2012)

damn i though id be up earliest,,, morning bitchesmm going the the hossy to see specialust this mormonning thus thinkinig what to say,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, wayya think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

i'm doongrading to carrier pigeon. character limits a bit short on them daft little leg scroll jobbies but who cares the network coverage is shite. literally.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Id tell em to cut the fucker off or sort it out for good mate either way you ll get disability lad and if its as bad as u say id be avin the fucker off !!

Pm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id tell em to cut the fucker off or sort it out for good mate either way you ll get disability lad and if its as bad as u say id be avin the fucker off !!
> 
> Pm


my plant totally invloes going off,, i just hope it aint a paki or i wont be habbele to contain mysellf WAT DO U KNOW YA PAKI CUNT obv not much it wit would be healing now give me diazipam to calm the mucle adn nrves down PRIK!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok a big Q for all yas wot would u say was the smelliest weed goin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

DOG or Livers. rest of the clone onlies after that


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Tutti, Livers or slh the las pheno, followed by pyscho then exo the smeliest just on a dry I've had weed that's been cured for 8wks that smells jus as strong tho serious seeds bubblegum.

As for the dirty high its hard to explain chedz, I compare ne morphine tabs to oxycontin which is just such a clean high.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 14, 2012)

someone offred me oxyconton lastnight i never heard of it lol thats mad


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> someone offred me oxyconton lastnight i never heard of it lol thats mad


Aint a easy drug to get in the uk, what mg where they gaz? Be very careful with em m8 they some strong shit very easy to od.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 14, 2012)

my mate phoned asked if i heard of the said he got offered them i said na not heard of them so they must be shit....oops,are the like msts or dfs


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Who is doin the tutti sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> my mate phoned asked if i heard of the said he got offered them i said na not heard of them so they must be shit....oops,are the like msts or dfs


No gaz different league to them m8, widely abused in america, they have brought out new oxys now that ya carnt crush but the older oc type oxy u can crush, people sniff,inject,smoke em.

No need really they that strong I just take the tab without crushing or lick of the slow release.

Worth money aswel m8 a 40mg oxy in uk will cost bout 20-25 for 1 pill.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

tutti fruity no chance is that still around man.. not seen or smelt that in years. its from my area infact my bro grow that out in a rented house many a moon back. was my 1st weed i tried and made me whitey like the school boy that i was haha. seperates the men from the boys in them days haha
if u find that u may have go past the holly grail as well haha.
tutti and bin laden r both dead unless u find some old hippy grower who grows for percy growing only...other then that its dead.
but bet its gentetics have been breed or crossed in some newer strain somewhere


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

oh and morning spunk bubbles


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Who is doin the tutti sambo?


Its a midlands clone-only m8 I could av got a cut a few yrs ago but they wanted 200 quid for it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Tutti aint dead mdb ya numpty u just carnt get it I've seen n smoked it recent


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

I no off 3-4 people who growing it where I am, but I don't no them too well and they clicky cunts.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I no off 3-4 people who growing it where I am, but I don't no them too well and they clicky cunts.


get me a addy and i will send u a few cuts for free bro


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> get me a addy and i will send u a few cuts for free bro


Off tutti?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 14, 2012)

just chap the door say geeza cut man lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

yep, if its in th house at the time off my visit hahaha na i couldnt rob a grower man even if they tight on genetics. 200 is a piss take tho. that is equally as bad as day light robbery.
u no if its still around i may have do a little digging in my old town see whos hiding wot. 
can u buy ozs off it newuser? if so u may have ask prices for me and meet for a smoke nearer x mas time


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 14, 2012)

there is talk in my town of superglue anyone tryed


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yep, if its in th house at the time off my visit hahaha na i couldnt rob a grower man even if they tight on genetics. 200 is a piss take tho. that is equally as bad as day light robbery.
> u no if its still around i may have do a little digging in my old town see whos hiding wot.
> can u buy ozs off it newuser? if so u may have ask prices for me and meet for a smoke nearer x mas time


I personally carnt buy oz of it but I have seen oz's of it within the last 6month, the people who I no growing it are like I say well clicky they don't sell it really where I am gets sold out of twn, 240s all the way no matter how many u have.

Its me missus brother who I don't really get on with that great who gets its, has grown it numerous time but the twat last cut he had didn't even bother to clone or keep it.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

well good no its still alive tho. wonder if its still as good or if over time i smoked to much and now it wont have half the effect on me. u no kinda built it up in my head over the years. used make me feel sick smelling it. shame my bro in manchester now and all straight laced and mr legal as he was well in the loop with local growers.
fuck it i feel it time to discover my own super strain or clone only new year new weed i reckon. haha got so many seeds to try it unreal. think santa may have upgrade my grow for me and treat me to a new light to double up. one breeding tent and one bud tent and a veg cubby


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

g u still growing or on lay low? 
u thinking moving new area and start again???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah m8 100% still alive, I had never heard or smoked it till I moved to this area, it stinks and taste better n stronger than pyscho n exo I would say it taste better n deeper than even livers so I don't think its gone bad m8.

How old is it mdb?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah the zombies bit was cool I got a friend who's been hooked on that for ages plays it for hrs n hrs it looks impossible the high levels so many zombies.When ya getting your tent up the m8?


The hours ive spent on zombies is well worth the £40 I paid for the game.I phoned them up yesterday and told them I was going to visit family next week and wouldnt be back for atleast a month. So they are supposed to be coming up at 1 today. Hope they turn up now cos these seeds and all germinated and I want to get them potted up asap.I cant wait for my internet to be back up, this phone shit is doing myy head in lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

old and balding by the day mate.
got driving lesson today with my giant off an instructor. near 7 ft the cunt makes me look like a child with a beard haha
yeah the tutti is legendary with me and a few close old mates. we smoked loads off it as teens a endless supply from my bro till he caught me and gave me a beating off my life hahah fair play it taught me some manners tho.
hows yaself doing? fam ok i hope and al well ith the current grows? did i hear u running 20 litre airpots? they must b huge my tent aint big enough for 4 15 litre airpots, cos the plants grow way to big


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> The hours ive spent on zombies is well worth the £40 I paid for the game.I phoned them up yesterday and told them I was going to visit family next week and wouldnt be back for atleast a month. So they are supposed to be coming up at 1 today. Hope they turn up now cos these seeds and all germinated and I want to get them potted up asap.I cant wait for my internet to be back up, this phone shit is doing myy head in lol


wot flavour u got mr t?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

oh i mis read that post how old is tutti u mean? i was hanging round with my school mates still wen i was smoking it so i was either year 11 or just left school so 14 year ago mayb 12 as my memory is cack haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

So i can tick tutti as a smelly smelly!! If its in mids ill get the cut no probs  any more smelly smelly ??


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wot flavour u got mr t?


I got some white russian ready to go in mate, ive got a free trainwreck and chemdog that im thinking of putting in too. Are you running anything now?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

bin laden from london way. caked in thc and was a rare find bout 6 - 10 yeqar ago. real smokers smoke. as good as tutti not as fruity but lil more on strength . but was going silly silly money. 
if u get tutti cheds holla me please. see if can do a trade or something...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah mdb I got 20ltr airpots 5 of em, I ran out of coco so got 1 normal 15ltr pot, all exo.

In a 2.4mtr tent with 1200hps and had bout a 2wk veg, they already pretty big. I done 1 exo in a 20ltr airpot last grow there was 4 in a 1.2mtr under 2 600s the 4 where all in different pots 2 of em in smallish pots I got 7oz from them 2 then 14oz from the other 2 but I would say the 20ltr airpot exo had 8-9oz of that 14.

Family is good, growing up fast me lil girl is 2 in a month gos so quick.

I'm same as ever, but have been stopping the getting wrecked in the day lol its a start lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> I got some white russian ready to go in mate, ive got a free trainwreck and chemdog that im thinking of putting in too. Are you running anything now?


think i have two bc clones(my rotten smelling one if i did it right) love that pheno its a fucking beast. my mate visited me and smelled my jar and offered by the whole plants worth for ten a gram all the way. well i hate let a mate down hahah
and few rom x br as i really rated them. caked in thc last pheno i had. looked crazy and i smoked wen was damp and it still was a nice smoke. few exo x br as i wanna find the last pheno i had also as was ok and a mate wants some cuts off it.
that will do till xmas then im breaking out the bad boy seeds and getting in some dog and others for my 31st bday in march to smoke the lot and dribble for a few weeks
weed in my area has gone shit and quick, damp cheese light in weight and speed dried, some had seeds. arrrggghhhh is enough make a man rush a grow through.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So i can tick tutti as a smelly smelly!! If its in mids ill get the cut no probs  any more smelly smelly ??


There used to be a clone only down this way years ago called strawberries`n`cream and all you could smell when growing is strawberries n cream /marshmallow/cream soda even past the carbon filter, smelt like someone was growing a fucking sweet shop lol, strong as hell was a 9-10 weeker and was one of the nicest tasting weeds ive ever smoked to this day, havent heard about it in years now though but some of the UK clone only sites might have some info on it


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> So i can tick tutti as a smelly smelly!! If its in mids ill get the cut no probs  any more smelly smelly ??


U get it chedz i ill swap 100 subbies for 2 cuts m8. Or whatever ya want.

I still kick meself for not buying it for 200 seriously.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> There used to be a clone only down this way years ago called strawberries`n`cream and all you could smell when growing is strawberries n cream /marshmallow/cream soda even past the carbon filter, smelt like someone was growing a fucking sweet shop lol, strong as hell was a 9-10 weeker and was one of the nicest tasting weeds ive ever smoked to this day, havent heard about it in years now though but some of the UK clone only sites might have some info on it


Ya hear anythin sae just give us a shout lad got good money to put into em if ya get me drift haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh i mis read that post how old is tutti u mean? i was hanging round with my school mates still wen i was smoking it so i was either year 11 or just left school so 14 year ago mayb 12 as my memory is cack haha


Lolol u thought I was saying how old are u didn't ya nugget lol

No m8 was asking how old is tutti cause I only known of it for 4-5yrs


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

i thought u was taking piss out me getting old mate. thought u said how is the old mdb?.
used to the kids taking the piss so i just assume every fucker is at it hahah. a true fuck nugget hahah
step son said to me yesterday theres no point growing a beard u need it on ya head. cheeky fucker no pocket money this week haha. 1 -1 his play now haha
i aint heard off it in sodding years man. mayb 10 years no sign or nothing even smells simular if it ment b tutti


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 14, 2012)

shit yi need to think about moving house just cuz yi get busted for weed shit place to livv...uk lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U get it chedz i ill swap 100 subbies for 2 cuts m8. Or whatever ya want.
> 
> I still kick meself for not buying it for 200 seriously.


U can av em for fuck all mate im that sweet u know the deal lad id give any1 anythin if i had it to give !! Money means fuck all to me i spend as much as i earn  thats wot it there for


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U can av em for fuck all mate im that sweet u know the deal lad id give any1 anythin if i had it to give !! Money means fuck all to me i spend as much as i earn  thats wot it there for


the way it should b and all. i mean if every cunt made a load on clones and the rare ones then most the sexy clone onlys b dead by now and no fucker wood b growing them.
its a plant only at end off the day. ent gold plated antiques. let them multiple and do wot they ment for.
put me on that list also please cheds. could b u redeeming self from owing me a hat eating seeion haha after ya man city wont win the league claim last year or u wood eat ya hat hahahahah


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

I do agree to a degree but it gets fucking old people asking u for clones, people u don't even no or talk to.

Charging em is better than telling em to do 1 imo.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yh lad any1 who ya dont know obviously charge em thats the root im lookin at else everyfucker would want for nowt fuck that!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

No probs mdb your on the list im quite confident of findin the fucker as the midlands us my manor so a few calls round and ill see wot they are sayin


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah man for sure ya gotta make in life. i agree charge peeps u not no off. i would tell them get fucked and clone for mates for free. infact i do sort few mates out plants and clones for fuck all and i gave away hps lights fans etc etc to help out few mates and seeds. that way any nice phenos or plants they get i get 1st refusal also if im in shit they can hold on to my grow while i sort shit out. karma wot goes around comes around
i like to share my hobby and teach mates little i do no.
i think if i new how easy growing was i wood been doing it years ago, but loads old wife tales and scare storys put me off as it hought it was all science and hard to do...


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 14, 2012)

I had some stuff called tutti fruity off a mate about 6 months ago. It was the tastiest quick dries leafy green ive ever had. The bloke I got it off has gone down now tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ya hear anythin sae just give us a shout lad got good money to put into em if ya get me drift haha


Hehe ive been looking for a cut of it for nearly 5 years now with no joy,hence why i said check the UK clone only websites as im too lazy to go trawling thru them lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2012)

PRROVED--- whoever told me that taking the tissue of a jiffy thing shouldnt be done is full off poo,, i say poo coz it could have been a frend lol

i took all the tissue of mine all expet one wen i potted em in small pots under the blue spec

every other plant i took the tissue of is beiiger and busher (soo to speak) that the one i dident take the tissue from infac the roots had hardley even popped thru,,, so i took the tiuuse of now

got 5 exo and 1 pe under the 600 as wee speak,, now its operation camoflage


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lmfao ic3


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

ic3 wot this pe u talking bout? am i missing something? i vant figure out the strain.
back from driving and didnt crash nor kill any1.instructor thinks im a natural and should pass 1st time if have 10 mre lessions. haha mad dog on th road soon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> PRROVED--- whoever told me that taking the tissue of a jiffy thing shouldnt be done is full off poo,, i say poo coz it could have been a frend lol
> 
> i took all the tissue of mine all expet one wen i potted em in small pots under the blue spec


I take it off as soon as I see white poking through,if left on I find it restricts root growth and more often than not snaps roots off when handling.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

What tissue are ya talking bout? The netting around the jiffy pellet? Dunno bout taking it off? Carnt say I've ever heard that or done it meself and never had a problem with slow growth or anything like that.

The pe is pineapple express mdb.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

there it is pinapple express. i was thinking it some psycho cross or something new. cool thanks for the idiots guide dude haha


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> if have 1 more lessions.


Lesson: a thing to be learnt by a pupil.

Lesion: a harmful change in the tissue of an organ of the body, normally caused by injury or disease.

Lessions: Not a word.

God help you all, mdb on the roads. Please, please don't come over here and drive!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

haha u sound like my dad dst. fucking hells bells. dads the phd not me... 
had doctor that post as well already as i had put 1and not ten lessons. my keyboard and the buttons stick also so u will see from time to time missing letters
never drive in the dam them trams r more crazy then me


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

I 'm just buzzing fae the first rip of the day, lol. Just ignore me lad. 

It takes a bit of neck twisting to drive in the Dam!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

na i like the banter fella keep it up and glad was involved in the 1st bit off the day here, even if was my grammer and spellings on th end off it haha 
gotta keep on ya toes round these parts after all. im just ya spelling and grammer warm ups till cheds and ic3 steal the show from me anytime soon. 
makes me look part time stupid hahaha let the fun begin


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Well we try with IC3 but he's too busy thinking up what to say to unlucky next, or something along those lines, haha. And I blame chedz' bad spelling and grammar on the fact that he has to do everything at 100 mile per hour. I have a friend works in the trade business, same thing, fucking whirlwind. But then they have to be, their wifes have them on their toes painting rooms this colour, building extensions and shit...never ends. My wife works all day, and sometimes all night the dirty stop out, so is happy for food and a comfy bed. That's why I spent nigh on 8 grand for our bed. Guess I lucked out. Next......

and sambos being such a nice lad these days I don't know what to say.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

oh, and learned to cook and give good head.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

DST said:


> oh, and learned to cook and give good head.....


Yeah bill was saying u give good head u scots hay strange people lol


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

have you seen billy, he's a real looker mate!!!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sweet everythin is just goin right just at the right time darlin yaself?



was going very well for me to untill i started adding the cal/mag and shiz, hhmm you know what im like. i got carried away with it all that i forgot to ph. gggrrr. im on it now thats for sure


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 14, 2012)

Cheers D, not to bad yersel, ya silver fox.lol Just fucking in from work. Busy bee


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

how do slut monkeys?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

hows you mdb


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 14, 2012)

Fucking wanna get plastered but cant. I could but will cause dramas.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

good thanks, and ya self? see u having lil trouble with over doing the extras for the ladies. less is more hun.
easier correct underfeeding, wen u over do it theres no going back. i no u no all this tho, its just putting it into practise.
u will get there tho. u grow the livers/blues i see u say before or u still on th thc bombs??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

2 weeks into flowering, wot do u guys think


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

ssb hope alls calmed down for u now dude??


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> 2 weeks into flowering, wot do u guys think
> 
> View attachment 2333911
> View attachment 2333910


arrrggghhh dude do i see white spots on the leaves?? if so do u spray plants under lights?? or have u spotted lil bugs/pests or mini webs?? if so could have mites.
other then that looks alright matey


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking wanna get plastered but cant. I could but will cause dramas.


sounds like me 



mad dog bark said:


> good thanks, and ya self? see u having lil trouble with over doing the extras for the ladies. less is more hun.
> easier correct underfeeding, wen u over do it theres no going back. i no u no all this tho, its just putting it into practise.
> u will get there tho. u grow the livers/blues i see u say before or u still on th thc bombs??


ye im on my first run with the blues/livers, got to say there lush and stinky and very frosty . what have you got on the go ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> arrrggghhh dude do i see white spots on the leaves?? if so do u spray plants under lights?? or have u spotted lil bugs/pests or mini webs?? if so could have mites.
> other then that looks alright matey


lol its jus sawdust of the persimilis predatory mites. i got spider mites so i had to call in the troops lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol its jus sawdust of the persimilis predatory mites. i got spider mites so i had to call in the troops lol



crop looks good mr, what strain ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

afgahn... well so im told i got them as cuttings. gonna buy some seed for my crimbo grow but not sure wot yet there is to much choice lol. want some thing fruity and stinky


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> sounds like me
> 
> 
> ye im on my first run with the blues/livers, got to say there lush and stinky and very frosty . what have you got on the go ?


just my blue cheese. cant get enough off it. some romula x bblack rose and a pyscho cross. all lil at mo tho.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

&#8203;that strain you have there will be fruity stinky, you in the uk ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> just my blue cheese. cant get enough off it. some romula x bblack rose and a pyscho cross. all lil at mo tho.



who's blue cheese is it ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

mine all mine hahahah
was gifted few seeds from a mate all i knew was blue cheese. prob budha but no way off knowing. had one true fem and 2 males out pips rest was hermies.
so i breed them out and got hundreds pips.
one the phenos in it is fricking serious smoke i dubbed it rotten as smells like blue cheese with a real nasty rotten after twang but it can sink a battleship i tell theee


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> mine all mine hahahah
> was gifted few seeds from a mate all i knew was blue cheese. prob budha but no way off knowing. had one true fem and 2 males out pips rest was hermies.
> so i breed them out and got hundreds pips.
> one the phenos in it is fricking serious smoke i dubbed it rotten as smells like blue cheese with a real nasty rotten after twang but it can sink a battleship i tell theee


&#8203;i did 2runs with big budda blue cheese and made big money, one i will defo grow again


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

i think blue cheese and the chronic will always b my go to weeds. or my bear essentials weeds. love the stuff. no its getting retro weed now but always b a place in my lungs for a good bong off either haha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i think blue cheese and the chronic will always b my go to weeds. or my bear essentials weeds. love the stuff. no its getting retro weed now but always b a place in my lungs for a good bong off either haha



i'd love to do a run with bb/blue cheese and exo.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Howdy unlucky, mdb

Big buddha blue cheese I really do rate that strain, I've tasted more blueberry in that than dutch passion blueberry lol also had some mega strong bb blue cheese there's a good few phenos most seem to be good.

That grow looks nice spooningbadger I did think the same as mdb bout the mites tho.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;that strain you have there will be fruity stinky, you in the uk ?


well that will do me 
yeah the north west woop woop


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but afghan isn't fruity its a sweet hashy flavour.

Still a lovely smoke and deffo stinky but not fruity.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

well fairy may b around your way unlucky.
pm me tomoz and im sure budha may find ya, cant help on the exo tho, can get them but im getting bored of it to b honest
easy sambo. u got the top shelf drugs out now? come to play haha?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but afghan isn't fruity its a sweet hashy flavour.
> 
> Still a lovely smoke and deffo stinky but not fruity.


well aint that a kick in the dick lol
ahhh well as long as it gets me baked ill live lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> well aint that a kick in the dick lol
> ahhh well as long as it gets me baked ill live lol


Its a lovely strain just not fruity, is very strong so will deffo get ya wrecked.

Grow looks nice, how many u got in there and under what lights?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

thats sounds good to me  iv got 6 under a 600w hps


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> thats sounds good to me  iv got 6 under a 600w hps


i like to av a min 100w per plant meself, although have been upping it lol more light the better aslong as u can control temps av got 6 under 1200w had 4 under 1200w last grow,

you obviously grown before then, what strains you usually grow?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i like to av a min 100w per plant meself, although have been upping it lol more light the better aslong as u can control temps av got 6 under 1200w had 4 under 1200w last grow,
> 
> you obviously grown before then, what strains you usually grow?


yeah thats what i go for 100w per plant.
and acctually think is only my second grow lol my first was a 250 cfl grow and it was a total fail! 
i jus started watching grow vids and talking to people on riu and my second grow has been a sucsess 
still got a lot to learn tho.
need some advice on a fairly easy strain to grow thats fruity for my crimbo crop. i like the idea of blueberry or some thing along them lines but need info on size and yeild ext.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah thats what i go for 100w per plant.
> and acctually think is only my second grow lol my first was a 250 cfl grow and it was a total fail!
> i jus started watching grow vids and talking to people on riu and my second grow has been a sucsess
> still got a lot to learn tho.
> need some advice on a fairly easy strain to grow thats fruity for my crimbo crop. i like the idea of blueberry or some thing along them lines but need info on size and yeild ext.


stay away from the blueberrys spoon they hermi prone most anyway n abit shit in general, the blueberry muffin pheno is rumored to have died long ago and even dj shorts blueberry and true blueberry which was ya best bets has been getting bad reviews recently also they are fussy fuckers the blueberry so not that easy to grow.

im a clone-only man i love em lol so if recommending i would have said either tutti or livers for fruity flavour like no others but ur lookin for seeds, london underground origanals has a livers seed version that gets good reviews.

pineapple express gets good reviews and a trusted rui member been growing it a while, thats spose to be quite fruity.


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> need some advice on a fairly easy strain to grow thats fruity for my crimbo crop. i like the idea of blueberry or some thing along them lines but need info on size and yeild ext.


if you want the fruity-est of fruity go with paradise seeds blueberry widow theres a starburst pheno thats amazing and only take 7 3/4 weeks flower easy as fuck to do


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> stay away from the blueberrys spoon they hermi prone most anyway n abit shit in general, the blueberry muffin pheno is rumored to have died long ago and even dj shorts blueberry and true blueberry which was ya best bets has been getting bad reviews recently also they are fussy fuckers the blueberry so not that easy to grow.
> 
> im a clone-only man i love em lol so if recommending i would have said either tutti or livers for fruity flavour like no others but ur lookin for seeds, london underground origanals has a livers seed version that gets good reviews.
> 
> pineapple express gets good reviews and a trusted rui member been growing it a while, thats spose to be quite fruity.


thanks for the advice man, like the idea of pineapple express to but that mite jus be because i think the film is fucking awsome lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> thanks for the advice man, like the idea of pineapple express to but that mite jus be because i think the film is fucking awsome lol


i thought the film was shit 1st time i watched it, enjoyed it alot more stoned out me nut second time lol

think im just old aint no stoner movies that compare to how high or the 1st friday for me.

i do quite like them harold n kumar 1s tho, they quite funny.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't listen to this cunt lolz

*grinz  *




spooningbadgers said:


> thanks for the advice man, like the idea of pineapple express to but that mite jus be because i think the film is fucking awsome lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Don't listen to this cunt lolz
> 
> *grinz  *


fuck off back to the politics thread ya wankstain lol

hows mantz doing neway, still smoking that iso fuck you got enough i would hope so lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2012)

Evening all, how are we all?

Yong lad i sometimes buy deals off had his front door kicked thru last night, 2 lads in balaclavas with a machete and a shotgun,slapped him n his family round a bit n took all his money n weed worse thing is though his dog and 3 of his mates in the kitchen all jus ran to the bottom of the fucking garden , some fucking friends eh?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i thought the film was shit 1st time i watched it, enjoyed it alot more stoned out me nut second time lol
> 
> think im just old aint no stoner movies that compare to how high or the 1st friday for me.
> 
> i do quite like them harold n kumar 1s tho, they quite funny.


dude that was the same for me, the first time i watched it i didnt rate it much but i watched it with a friend on a session one night and i was in stiches. it was the same with knocked up!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, how are we all?
> 
> Yong lad i sometimes buy deals off had his front door kicked thru last night, 2 lads in balaclavas with a machete and a shotgun,slapped him n his family round a bit n took all his money n weed worse thing is though his dog and 3 of his mates in the kitchen all jus ran to the bottom of the fucking garden , some fucking friends eh?


what would u do sae when faced with a shotgun n machete? cause although never faced with em i think id fucking run lol

i blame the dog anyway fucking pussy lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Don't listen to this cunt lolz
> 
> *grinz  *


man dont tell me u dont like it :/


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, how are we all?
> 
> Yong lad i sometimes buy deals off had his front door kicked thru last night, 2 lads in balaclavas with a machete and a shotgun,slapped him n his family round a bit n took all his money n weed worse thing is though his dog and 3 of his mates in the kitchen all jus ran to the bottom of the fucking garden , some fucking friends eh?


jesus thats fucked up


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what would u do sae when faced with a shotgun n machete? cause although never faced with em i think id fucking run lol
> 
> i blame the dog anyway fucking pussy lmao


Well lets just say Ive been in that kinda situation before and I certainly didnt run away lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well lets just say Ive been in that kinda situation before and I certainly didnt run away lol


good for you sae cause when faced with a shotgun n machete although never happend im pretty shore id just give me shit up, maybe if i was growin 100ks worth i may fight but deffo not for 5ks worth like i grow, fuck that they can have it.


----------



## jayp79 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi everyone, im looking for advice again! im growing from cuttings and have 10L pots, do i need 2 start them in smaller pots? if so what size? thanks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what would u do sae when faced with a shotgun n machete? cause although never faced with em i think id fucking run lol
> 
> i blame the dog anyway fucking pussy lmao


they could have overwelhmed the 2 lads what was that 5 including the chick?? just all jump on em at once they wouldnt know wtf,,sure u mite get a scratch or black eye,, if your real lucky a new peircing of sum hot pellets but hell fuk shit wanker,, bing taxed SUKS but its the lads won foault obviously too many peopl knew he was growing ther.. the 3 pals inlcuded


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2012)

jayp79 said:


> hi everyone, im looking for advice again! im growing from cuttings and have 10L pots, do i need 2 start them in smaller pots? if so what size? thanks


up to u mate dpeends wat ur doing,, just put em under hps on 18/6 in the 10litre it dont matter none,,, i only use small pots wen im using my prop box


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they could have overwelhmed the 2 lads what was that 5 including the chick?? just all jump on em at once they wouldnt know wtf,,sure u mite get a scratch or black eye,, if your real lucky a new peircing of sum hot pellets but hell fuk shit wanker,, bing taxed SUKS but its the lads won foault obviously too many peopl knew he was growing ther.. the 3 pals inlcuded


couda,shouda,wouda..............

tell ya tho if i was with the shotty or machete n 5 try jumping me i will shoot,hack n stab n small time grows aint worth that.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2012)

jayp79 said:


> hi everyone, im looking for advice again! im growing from cuttings and have 10L pots, do i need 2 start them in smaller pots? if so what size? thanks


i started mine in like 1l pots when they were new cuttings then to 10l then to 20l


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 14, 2012)

Complete madness to do that for a bit of gear and some dosh, just dont seem worth the effort and the long stretch if ya get collard. Fucking nuts.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they could have overwelhmed the 2 lads what was that 5 including the chick?? just all jump on em at once they wouldnt know wtf,,sure u mite get a scratch or black eye,, if your real lucky a new peircing of sum hot pellets but hell fuk shit wanker,, bing taxed SUKS but its the lads won foault obviously too many peopl knew he was growing ther.. the 3 pals inlcuded


in the end was mum n dad in front room, him n 3 mates in kitchen(room full of fucking knives, i mean come on) with dog and another 5 mates in the garden just outside the kitchen door and everyone jus bent over for em


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2012)

if there's a shotgun involved they could have all been hero's.. at least one of them still would have been shot.. probably fatally injured ...
maybe just been around guns too much but i am well aware of their lethality... 



Saerimmner said:


> in the end was mum n dad in front room, him n 3 mates in kitchen(room full of fucking knives, i mean come on) with dog and another 5 mates in the garden just outside the kitchen door and everyone jus bent over for em


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2012)

boy needs to learn some respect if it was in his mum n dads house ffs behave. diserves what he got n then some........


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

that boys is y my other hobby is collecting weapons. i have a loaded crossbow mounted on wall, golf clubs and hammers,blades,swords daggers, hand made weapons i.e knuckle dusters double bladed fancy knife/swords, mace and i mean the old style ball and chains spiked,axes all on display in my gaff in every room. i like to feel like i can fend off an army at any given time.
no rolling over here. had blades put up my neck many a time when i was a little shite and balls, but i found out most cunts who pull them r so scared thats y they have blades as no good with there hands. saying that tho youth today have no fears nor morales. im a dinosaur now really at 30 the young uns r ruthless and fuck up there own for a profit.
to much talk growes getting robbed of late we need set up a quick responce team and rob the robbers.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 14, 2012)

This is where our laws are shite, if some cunt breaks into my gaff i should have the right to shoot the cunt in the face. Should be able to defend yourself in your own home, ive always fancied a 9mm uzi and a 44 magnum automag hanging on me wall.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

Home from work  What in fuck convinced me i wanted to cook for a job. Fuck me in the head with a shotgun, don't want to go and do it all again tomorrow, and the next day, and the next for the foreseeable future. Doh


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Home from work  What in fuck convinced me i wanted to cook for a job. Fuck me in the head with a shotgun, don't want to go and do it all again tomorrow, and the next day, and the next for the foreseeable future. Doh


next course u do fella make sure u wanna do it as a job haha. stickwith it and save up and become a full time grower and supply me haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> This is where our laws are shite, if some cunt breaks into my gaff i should have the right to shoot the cunt in the face. Should be able to defend yourself in your own home, ive always fancied a 9mm uzi and a 44 magnum automag hanging on me wall.


Any cunt that tries shit in my house lad woukd deffo get his fingers took of and the skalliesvdown this way know this ive seen lads with fingers took off with pliers straight down to the knuckle and that was only for nickin a bike outsude tge shoo haha fuck knows wot id do got a nice little lock uo for the cunts haha
sae its becomin a regular thing lad usually bkacj cunts that aint gonna make nothin in life that try there luck lad all im sayin is a shotty and cleaver are gonna make a mess anywere and if u aint got the bollox to face upto it then your in the wrong game imo sorry state of affairs but true lad ive 2 cousons that had the same happen to them not long back but was worse on both occasions the misses and lads got slapped about infront of kids and armed responce were all over ut lucky really could of been killed


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

Nah, i want to cook as a job, i really love food, you can make do with many things in life but not food, so being able to make nice food is even better. I just don't really have any desire to work in a shouty panic panic panic THE WORLD IS ABOUT TO END environment. I like the morning shift, it's just cooking and prep and a few people to serve, come evening, it just turned into the most hectic environment i've ever witnessed. Pots were being thrown at the hob from a distance. Not too pleasant.

But hey, i'll have my own business ebfore too long and then i can do things my way!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

so thats a no to growing my weed then ttt? haha
easy cheds u on the pop again? hard day grafting? hows the head now after th accident?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so thats a no to growing my weed then ttt? haha
> easy cheds u on the pop again? hard day grafting? hows the head now after th accident?


Lol, i'll sell surpluss but i don't really care either way about making money off of weed, i'd rather just smoke it myself


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so thats a no to growing my weed then ttt? haha
> easy cheds u on the pop again? hard day grafting? hows the head now after th accident?


Na lad had a few and crashed out be4 9oclock lol just been woke up by my mate handin me 200 brick lol aint to pleased as im fuckin knackered mate done over 2000 miles this week travellin and its got to me !! As for my head mate yh im sweet now a nice cut to the collection but ill live haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 14, 2012)

have weekend off mate ,get some down time, mayb play in garden or something and relax.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

U know me lad work hard play hard wots alk that bs in pukkas thread ya numpty just replied to ya over there haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 14, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any cunt that tries shit in my house lad woukd deffo get his fingers took of and the skalliesvdown this way know this ive seen lads with fingers took off with pliers straight down to the knuckle and that was only for nickin a bike outsude tge shoo haha fuck knows wot id do got a nice little lock uo for the cunts haha
> sae its becomin a regular thing lad usually bkacj cunts that aint gonna make nothin in life that try there luck lad all im sayin is a shotty and cleaver are gonna make a mess anywere and if u aint got the bollox to face upto it then your in the wrong game imo sorry state of affairs but true lad ive 2 cousons that had the same happen to them not long back but was worse on both occasions the misses and lads got slapped about infront of kids and armed responce were all over ut lucky really could of been killed


This is why i keep a low profile and moved away from south london and my old haunts/mates. Out in the depths of kent no cunt knows me and im just average joe going about my buisness. Im more than capable of dishing out a hiding, bit outta shape these days haha but can still dish out a good slapping if needed and i can call for some hefty backup should i need it. But i'd rather avoid all that shit and keep me self to me self and stay under the radar, especially in this game mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> This is why i keep a low profile and moved away from south london and my old haunts/mates. Out in the depths of kent no cunt knows me and im just average joe going about my buisness. Im more than capable of dishing out a hiding, bit outta shape these days haha but can still dish out a good slapping if needed and i can call for some hefty backup should i need it. But i'd rather avoid all that shit and keep me self to me self and stay under the radar, especially in this game mate.


U sound like me jim haha ne mates says im goin soft in my old age lol tbh i just aint upto alk the drama no more lad ive littke skallies to do that for me ive done my fair share long time ago just wantin the quite life now mate still doin as i please and still ac over 200 calls a day but thats quite for me tbh with yas aslong as tge boat as runnin smoothly i av no reason to get involved but if eva it does get rocky im all over it be4 it becomes a problem


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 14, 2012)

Id slap youz all about....lol I would tho.lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

i'd shoot the feckers for sure


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Howdy unlucky, mdb
> 
> Big buddha blue cheese I really do rate that strain, I've tasted more blueberry in that than dutch passion blueberry lol also had some mega strong bb blue cheese there's a good few phenos most seem to be good.
> 
> &#8203;howdy right back at ya.............


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> well that will do me
> yeah the north west woop woop


ye its not a fruity one,lol who told him it was fruity. tut tut . i be in theeeeeee north west too 


newuserlol said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but afghan isn't fruity its a sweet hashy flavour.
> 
> Still a lovely smoke and deffo stinky but not fruity.


12 months on and im still shiz......... hhmm 



mad dog bark said:


> well fairy may b around your way unlucky.
> pm me tomoz and im sure budha may find ya, cant help on the exo tho, can get them but im getting bored of it to b honest
> easy sambo. u got the top shelf drugs out now? come to play haha?


hec thats very nice of you, thankyou 



spooningbadgers said:


> well aint that a kick in the dick lol
> ahhh well as long as it gets me baked ill live lol


&#8203;he he sorry


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

&#8203;think its time for a drunk walk with the dog, this will be fun


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

For all of us.... Take all the time you need, and take every oportunity to explore each and every dark alley you come across


----------



## unlucky (Sep 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> For all of us.... Take all the time you need, and take every oportunity to explore each and every dark alley you come across



&#8203;ye ok thankyou, i will do my best


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

It would mean a lot to us.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 14, 2012)

So what happened in a dark alley TTT. Surpressed memory.lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> So what happened in a dark alley TTT. Surpressed memory.lol


Don't think i've ever been down a dark alley  Just encouraging Unlucky to try it, he deserves no better  pieces of shit get what they deserve.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

All in black all in black, I shoved it up her crack, 
Down the dark alley where nobody goes! 

oh the nursey rhymes of old.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2012)

First day back to work in nearly 3 weeks, well cant be arsed lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Boys!!!!  wots happenin today then for yas??


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

[youtube]cPWGvpZCih0[/youtube]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ye its not a fruity one,lol who told him it was fruity. tut tut . i be in theeeeeee north west too
> 
> 
> 12 months on and im still shiz......... hhmm
> ...


i dont kno who could of told me its a fruity strain  kool where bouts in the NW?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Boys!!!!  wots happenin today then for yas??


well im gettin on it tonight, think im goin round liverpool


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

is it prem footy today? internationals finished ent they?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

if you can call what Liverpool are playing as Prem football. Totally lost interest in it this year with them being so guff.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Prem footy it is mdb


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

i no its harsh but u gotta get on that shirt and get anfield rocking again. i was very gutted we got rid carroll, but its a new year new season and the youth r now getting a chance.
to b honest ive followed the youth set up and reserves and now th u21 comp and the kids europe comp and have to say we have some amazing talented kids on the up.
had to trim wages as we was making a loss. its a year to transition. think we save 20 mill on wages alone so bigger transfer budget next year.
wen u think we was near bankrupt 4 year ago and u see steps had to b made, fuck being the next leeds or portsmouth or even rangers.
with in next 3 years we will b up there again. 
i support the team and not just success. if wanted success or modern success id support chels or man city.
till then its lfc and the cobblers all the way hahah
watch that kid raheem sterling, hes the next big thing and shelvey


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i no its harsh but u gotta get on that shirt and get anfield rocking again. i was very gutted we got rid carroll, but its a new year new season and the youth r now getting a chance.
> to b honest ive followed the youth set up and reserves and now th u21 comp and the kids europe comp and have to say we have some amazing talented kids on the up.
> had to trim wages as we was making a loss. its a year to transition. think we save 20 mill on wages alone so bigger transfer budget next year.
> wen u think we was near bankrupt 4 year ago and u see steps had to b made, fuck being the next leeds or portsmouth or even rangers.
> ...


You ll be ok if ya can keep em mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is it prem footy today? internationals finished ent they?


yeah prem this weekend


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

got the weekend off kids and lfc and sunderland r on espn today so i see.
think it mayb a smoke and footy afternoon then, not a bad saturday at all


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2012)

Carnt be as bad as being a spurs fan this season lol

Aint up to fuck all today, got a m8 round for a smoke later 10wk slh las pheno hmmmm niiice.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Carnt be as bad as being a spurs fan this season lol
> 
> Aint up to fuck all today, got a m8 round for a smoke later 10wk slh las pheno hmmmm niiice.


the slh is a fucking beast. it tickled me and had me dribbling. well worth growing for the percy, but sod selling it to nice hahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2012)

set of gay fuckers talking football... its gay ass overpayed psort,,, get em on miinimum wage man hell,, feed tehr wages bak into the econmy it would help,, thik if u added ALL the prems [players wages up and took 50% that would be A LOT


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> set of gay fuckers talking football... its gay ass overpayed psort,,, get em on miinimum wage man hell,, feed tehr wages bak into the econmy it would help,, thik if u added ALL the prems [players wages up and took 50% that would be A LOT


They are not paid by the taxpayer.. They are an employee of a private copmany, they can get paid what they want. If they were paid less, the money would just goto someone else or elsewhere in the business, why on earth would it be put back into the economy?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

footballers ent most paid sports men matey. they r on stupi9d money but footy is a huge buisness nowadays.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> They are not paid by the taxpayer.. They are an employee of a private copmany, they can get paid what they want. If they were paid less, the money would just goto someone else or elsewhere in the business, why on earth would it be put back into the economy?



im not saying they are but im saying IF the amount they all got each week was added it would be HUGGE then tax em 50% t help the econmy that would be millions each week going bak into the econmy anyway who asked you tard? dont u have sum burgers to flip? or winde celler to catalogue IMO  so whats happnin with the cottage?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2012)

that's a great idea.. then the money can go to another somali family living on the dole in a £2m house..


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 15, 2012)

I cant believe the fucking electritians came yesterday to change my fuse box. They said they had finished and fucked off, but then in the night I tried putting my bedroom light on and i t didnt work. I tried phoning the out of hours repair service and theres no answer. Im probably going to have to wait till monday for them to sort it out before I can set my tent up.off out for a meal tonight tho so not all bad lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't think i've ever been down a dark alley  Just encouraging Unlucky to try it, he deserves no better  pieces of shit get what they deserve.



&#8203;grow the feck up and stop being so nasty.......................  :-/ ;-?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It would mean a lot to us.


lol us !!!!!!! get a life ya knob


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> i dont kno who could of told me its a fruity strain  kool where bouts in the NW?



&#8203;madchester


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;madchester


Not to far from me, im from chorley


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Not to far from me, im from chorley



how is life in chorley


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> I cant believe the fucking electritians came yesterday to change my fuse box. They said they had finished and fucked off, but then in the night I tried putting my bedroom light on and i t didnt work. I tried phoning the out of hours repair service and theres no answer. Im probably going to have to wait till monday for them to sort it out before I can set my tent up.off out for a meal tonight tho so not all bad lol


yeh our boiler has blown the main but,, been condemned

fuking jooke be at leats end of week bofre any heating or hot water.. good job we got a decent shower but its not the point,,fucking [email protected]#s


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Smoshed hahahhahahhaha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

i see these blues will have some very frosty trim, yum yum


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i see these blues will have some very frosty trim, yum yum


All the clone onlys do hunny yhats why they are bangin lol av they started to make ya worry about smell lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> All the clone onlys do hunny yhats why they are bangin lol av they started to make ya worry about smell lmao



he he stinky feckers 4sure, i netted them and i was stinking. its lush...im not sure what the smell reminds me of but its defo fruity.................. its good


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh our boiler has blown the main but,, been condemnedfuking jooke be at leats end of week bofre any heating or hot water.. good job we got a decent shower but its not the point,,fucking [email protected]#s


Usless cunts mate. Their quick enough sending a letter telling us to cut the grass even tho it wasnt that long. But when it comes to doing our repairs thier shit. Our guttering was hanging off so they sent someone up that just ripped it off and nothing else has been done since. The noise of the water hitting our bay window wakes our neighbours up lol.im not to bothered about not having a light for a few days, its the fack that I cant set the tent up till they finish that gets to me


----------



## JJUK (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi have done my first proper outdoor grow this year and thought i'd post to get some feedback. With the weather this year I was starting to think that it wouldn't turn into much, however im pleased so far!! Unknown seed, vegged for 11 weeks and Im now at 4 weeks of flowering. Had something take a little bit, but that seems to have moved on now. Putting her to bed at night and getting her out in the morning for the sunny days we're having at th mo. Pistils are starting to turn brown on the top buds, which are starting to grow into each other and swelling nicely. Really sticky and smelly. Leaves have a little purple on them. Ive just ordered myself a pocket microscope. So please give feedback, this is only my 2nd plant, the last one about 5 years ago didnt do much, so taking more care of this baby.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 15, 2012)

fucking hell more weed pictures, haha next u b telling me this is a grow forum.
nice plant tho man.
how do all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Usless cunts mate. Their quick enough sending a letter telling us to cut the grass even tho it wasnt that long. But when it comes to doing our repairs thier shit. Our guttering was hanging off so they sent someone up that just ripped it off and nothing else has been done since. The noise of the water hitting our bay window wakes our neighbours up lol.im not to bothered about not having a light for a few days, its the fack that I cant set the tent up till they finish that gets to me


dont u have windows in your town?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2012)

How do mdb. Hope you're good this holly jolly weekend. Fairly easy days work for me, although it sounds like it was a one off, meant to be getting used to crazy madness it seems. But the madness aside it's nice i that everyone i work with are really wicked people. seems that the films do not lie, waiting staff rock, they're all quite a riot. Gotta get to bed in a tick though, i'm on the early shift tomorrow, don't even know what that means though, think i'll ust rok up around 10 or 11 or so and see what happens


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> [FONT=comic sans
> ms]&#8203;madchester [/FONT]





unlucky said:


> how is life in chorley


To sum it up in 1 word.... Shit lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZNtticFI60

Track of night OHHH YESSS


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How do mdb. Hope you're good this holly jolly weekend. Fairly easy days work for me, although it sounds like it was a one off, meant to be getting used to crazy madness it seems. But the madness aside it's nice i that everyone i work with are really wicked people. seems that the films do not lie, waiting staff rock, they're all quite a riot. Gotta get to bed in a tick though, i'm on the early shift tomorrow, don't even know what that means though, think i'll ust rok up around 10 or 11 or so and see what happens




guess i dont get a hello nor even a hodeedoodeedo nowadays pfff a yanker your just jelouse ive go tyhe growing paranoi u love sooo much


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

JJUK said:


> Hi have done my first proper outdoor grow this year and thought i'd post to get some feedback. With the weather this year I was starting to think that it wouldn't turn into much, however im pleased so far!! Unknown seed, vegged for 11 weeks and Im now at 4 weeks of flowering. Had something take a little bit, but that seems to have moved on now. Putting her to bed at night and getting her out in the morning for the sunny days we're having at th mo. Pistils are starting to turn brown on the top buds, which are starting to grow into each other and swelling nicely. Really sticky and smelly. Leaves have a little purple on them. Ive just ordered myself a pocket microscope. So please give feedback, this is only my 2nd plant, the last one about 5 years ago didnt do much, so taking more care of this baby.
> View attachment 2335713View attachment 2335714View attachment 2335717


&#8203;nice bud porn...very nice


----------



## unlucky (Sep 15, 2012)

a day on them hills in cumbria today im thinking............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZNtticFI60
> 
> Track of night OHHH YESSS


Big tune for a sunday mornin rolla now weres the sun???


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont u have windows in your town?


What are these window things you speak of? Lolif I put them in the window, wont they go straight into flowering tho? I wanted to give them a week or 2 in veg first


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How do mdb. Hope you're good this holly jolly weekend. Fairly easy days work for me, although it sounds like it was a one off, meant to be getting used to crazy madness it seems. But the madness aside it's nice i that everyone i work with are really wicked people. seems that the films do not lie, waiting staff rock, they're all quite a riot. Gotta get to bed in a tick though, i'm on the early shift tomorrow, don't even know what that means though, think i'll ust rok up around 10 or 11 or so and see what happens


good stuff man, get them hours in and save them pennys dude. all worth it in the big scale of things.
watched american pie reunion last night. was ok very yanky glossy and samey. mrs liked it tho.
ic3 u gettin a wee bit jealous? aaaawwwwhhh bless his cotton sock and bandage hahah
cheds good result for your lot yest, how much did the ref get for helping haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2012)

Lol nice to see loserpool up there again mdb i reckon your gonna struggle with the strikers u got this yr lol i mean come ob who ya got ?? Horse chops lmao saurez haha na lad u need to buy big this next window or u might be goin down a league lol ow well i think ya could become champs in that devision just lmao wot ya upto anyway??


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

haha champs 1st div. going down no way mate. no need buy big plan is field youth. i b happy recall carroll in jan and save up till next year. get youth experience is eufa and prem.
buy few tasty players next summer and push for top four next year.
im good man just bout cook the daddy of fry ups


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Afternoon troops. Raining like fuck up here. Wots every cunts plans?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 16, 2012)

My pooter has died  so painting of my bedroom will comence today so I can get growing asap


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2012)

lying around on the couch.. smokin' into comatose..



supersillybilly said:


> Afternoon troops. Raining like fuck up here. Wots every cunts plans?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Im going to watch Batman Begins, then the dark knight, then a trip to the cinema.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

Think im gonna have to go buy some bamboo shoots to suport my plants, if i jus stick them in at 17 days into flowering will it damage my roots and fuck there growth up? there in 20lt pots.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

No badgers it will not.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im going to watch Batman Begins, then the dark knight, then a trip to the cinema.


Tom Hardy as Bane is fucking massive!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2012)

Afternoon boys.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

How do yorkie


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

ok think im gonna have to do it, prob better sooner than later.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> What are these window things you speak of? Lolif I put them in the window, wont they go straight into flowering tho? I wanted to give them a week or 2 in veg first


yeh they invented tings called curtains to block light and LIGHTS to give u the extra few hrs,, it dont matter use any red spec only 6 hrs then bak in sunlight wat makes up for the howers of lower light NOTHING better than the uv from the sun,,if thats the bit the plants need


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they invented tings called curtains to block light and LIGHTS to give u the extra few hrs,, it dont matter use any red spec only 6 hrs then bak in sunlight wat makes up for the howers of lower light NOTHING better than the uv from the sun,,if thats the bit the plants need



U do give some total shite advice. Uv light is pish man


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

tartar sauce


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U do give some total shite advice. Uv light is pish man


uv THE RAYS MAN THE RAYS!!! lol nonono watever it is the sun puts out,, its the best!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

my led has 11 dif specs to it. uv being one off the less amount bulbs in unit. 
heard uv ment help thc but seen grows where peeps have had led panels without the uv and still grew frosty buds.
so much on weed growing still not understood fully


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Fucking light/lumens. Anyway Im off to tax a cunt his car. 98 Impretza, 4wd.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

looks like the spuds have finaly won a game


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2012)

This conversation seems awful familiar..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

When he used to be ukrg and had to change his profile coz he's a begging cunt.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sure u posted the slip on here with delivery number. It will be on your attachment thingy. Check the number see if I got the jeans.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah i remember then.. but also a few weeks back him and chedz were having a go over something that didn't arrive


supersillybilly said:


> When he used to be ukrg and had to change his profile coz he's a begging cunt.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 16, 2012)

Allright lads. Bill i got ya txt, ill bel you when i can be arsed to walk the shops to get some credit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Why the fuck would I tell lies bout a pair of fucking jeans.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Allright lads. Bill i got ya txt, ill bel you when i can be arsed to walk the shops to get some credit.


Speak to you next week then.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, no ya tossa ill get some tomorrow ill need some snout by then anyway. Bout 3 weeks or so in answer to your question but ill bell ya for a chat tomorrow.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool cool jimbo. The other thing, need that asap....but I'll leave that in your capable hands. Remember speak slow and clearly ya southern fried fairy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 16, 2012)

Ill get onto that other thing tonight and have an answer for ya tomorrow billy. You speak rather well for a scotsman i will admit, i was suprised at well i understood what the hell you were saying, thought it was gonna be right aggro haha, ill try and speak slower for ya mate lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking light/lumens. Anyway Im off to tax a cunt his car. 98 Impretza, 4wd.


very nice, would love one of them but wont be able to afford the insurance for a while yet lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> very nice, would love one of them but wont be able to afford the insurance for a while yet lmao


Just waiting on my bro. Car is sitting in a Beefeater carpark. I wouldn't drive it. Too much lookie lookie.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cool cool jimbo. The other thing, need that asap....but I'll leave that in your capable hands. Remember speak slow and clearly ya southern fried fairy


you still not got the hanging of talking to southerners yet ya loon? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

It's not too bad. Dealt with uz lot long enough.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just waiting on my bro. Car is sitting in a Beefeater carpark. I wouldn't drive it. Too much lookie lookie.lol



just out of interest can ya take a picture of it n chuck it up here? as depending on what goodies it has bolted onto it i may know just the person to take it off ya


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why the fuck would I tell lies bout a pair of fucking jeans.lol


only reason i can think off wood b you r a cross dresser?
let me no if i guessed right. bet u look alright in a flowery frock, steal toe capped boots hahah


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Ive got a pic on ma fone whats ure email and ill ping it to that. Take to long to upload on this site


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> only reason i can think off wood b you r a cross dresser?
> let me no if i guessed right. bet u look alright in a flowery frock, steal toe capped boots hahah


Spot on m8.....Im a ride to either sex.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Just sent it to ure gmail sae


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a pic on ma fone whats ure email and ill ping it to that. Take to long to upload on this site


yeah its an older scoobywagon but its the non-turbo version, looks standard n all, there going for £900-2000 down here


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its an older scoobywagon but its the non-turbo version, looks standard n all, there going for £900-2000 down here


my mate picked up a 280bhp scooby wagon last month for £750, it goes like fucking stink. think its a high milage 1 tho


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 16, 2012)

Around 200lbs including pallet billy, ya can get a quote mate.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> havei said your lieing? im saying theey was trackeed and coz of YOUROWN actions kicking off wen you went for them,, i guess u dident get them,, u told me that youself
> plus i offered u refund and you wouldnt so plz if your gunna make me out to be unrelieble which im most certainly not dont go on about them,, u was also menna send me sum bud too remember? that never arrived,, the whole thing is i can proove i sent my shit?? u cant
> 
> anyways fukit lesson learned i dont care it old news and i stil love yer cute scotish accent!!lol
> ...



&#8203;if you know what your doing inside a women then give her a membrane sweep, bring on the labour


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just sent it to ure gmail sae


my god he can use mobile email,, thers hope for the scotish race yet!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;if you know what your doing inside a women then give her a membrane sweep, bring on the labour


yeh shes had 2-- down/up here we call em streatch and sweeps,very easy to do just try open the cirvix a little


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG i just shit my knickers!!! a cop jus knocked on my door so i started running round the house hiding all my shit and all he wanted was to give me a stupid fucking leaflet about locking my window and doors cause some 1 down my street got robbed last night :/


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh shes had 2-- down/up here we call em streatch and sweeps,very easy to do just try open the cirvix a little



&#8203;is she dilated ? got to get funky with her, chop chop


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> OMG i just shit my knickers!!! a cop jus knocked on my door so i started running round the house hiding all my shit and all he wanted was to give me a stupid fucking leaflet about locking my window and doors cause some 1 down my street got robbed last night :/



 &#8203;lol pazzy...he he don't ya just hate that  pmsl


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuckin mission today or wot took the lad out on his quad
had a few drinks with the fam took cuttings packaged cuttin to go in post cleaned the grow from top to bottom got the other aircooled hood up and fed the bitches no good for a sunday this malarky lmao=-O


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuckin mission today or wot took the lad out on his quad
> had a few drinks with the fam took cuttings packaged cuttin to go in post cleaned the grow from top to bottom got the other aircooled hood up and fed the bitches no good for a sunday this malarky lmao=-O


&#8203;its a hard life chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;its a hard life chedz


It will be in 4wks 5days again lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2012)

Sigh, my legs have failed me. Not used to these 12 hour hifts. Hands are ruined, spent 3 hours straight washing pots and pans. Wouldn't have been too bad had my hands not been covered in fresh burns. Fucking tea towels, oven gloves were invented for a reason.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2012)

Any1 seen sambo??
Lol ttt all in a days work ay mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuckin Scooby was minted condition. Pretty rapid to. Ill get a quid no problem. Taxed for 2 months and mot for 4. Solid bodywork


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

mannn im fucking bored, wots every 1 been up 2 then???


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 16, 2012)

Readin up on a soil mix i might be usin next yr in a greenhouse lol!! Reckon i could fill a 8ftx8ft space with a exo if i started her early indoors and forced flowered early to beat the frost


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Readin up on a soil mix i might be usin next yr in a greenhouse lol!! Reckon i could fill a 8ftx8ft space with a exo if i started her early indoors and forced flowered early to beat the frost


what soil mix is that?  im not all that clued up on soils, i jus get some coco and mixed it with perlite


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> It will be in 4wks 5days again lmao


&#8203;you love it, your shop up and running yet ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

&#8203;im thinking of what to do with the trim from this cut dowm, hhmm think i will be ok with one of them drills with thingy in the end and some ice and very cold water. or just cook with it as it is lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

lol im thinking of jus putting my trims through a silk screen and makin sum hash  was thinking about using it for cooking then i remembered i cant cook


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol im thinking of jus putting my trims through a silk screen and makin sum hash  was thinking about using it for cooking then i remembered i cant cook



cant cook, good god man there is feck all hard about cooking lol, i just wanna use a big drill and make a mess, i will do it like 330am buzzing my face off


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> cant cook, good god man there is feck all hard about cooking lol, i just wanna use a big drill and make a mess, i will do it like 330am buzzing my face off


lol ur fucking crazy 

i can cook some shit... just cant cook most shit lol (microwave )


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

ps. wot do u do with the big drill??? lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol ur fucking crazy
> 
> i can cook some shit... just cant cook most shit lol (microwave )


its cost me a lot of money to be this crazy 

so what is the best meal you have cooked for a lady ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> ps. wot do u do with the big drill??? lol



you need a thing in the end of it to mix all the trim and ice up...it looks fun but i bet i soon get fecked off with it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

well i once mad a bad ass macaroni cheese with bacon for a girl and it went down well... that was probaly my biggest cooking achivement lol
u pay money to be crazy??? man u really are crazy lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> well i once mad a bad ass macaroni cheese with bacon for a girl and it went down well... that was probaly my biggest cooking achivement lol
> u pay money to be crazy??? man u really are crazy lol


&#8203;did you win her heart with that meal ? you and chedz wanna hook up as he loves cheese . yes i pay for drugs lol that make me crazy.............. its a hard life


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2012)

well i got what i wanted that specific night lets put it that way hahaha. 
yeah thats cool no bum fun tho  lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> well i got what i wanted that specific night lets put it that way hahaha.
> yeah thats cool no bum fun tho  lol



lol, might get a clone only if you do.. pmsl. right im off as ive got to take tiny for a run, she might get a rabbit ggrr ........................... chow for now mr


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2012)

Pfft, just gotta know the right person. I normally let mine go for between £50 and £100, depending on who it is. Anything more and you're just a POS greedy worthless little cunt. Whenever a friend asked me for a 10 or whatnot, i'd just give them a mason jar and tell them to take whatever they wanted. It's pretty much free money so i have no issue how much they take.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 16, 2012)

ha what a twat, i got completely smoked and forgot to do my lil girls bottles........so here i am at 2:30am waiting for the fucking steriliser, gonna roll another j ready for bed lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Morning. Weather has deffo changed. Time to change the costumes me thinks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mornin bitches and dicks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning. Weather has deffo changed. Time to change the costumes me thinks


Mornin billy boy!!
Costumes lol wot ya dressed as ?? Lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Fucking phones.......cooltubes I meant.lol Did fit appropriate though.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking phones.......cooltubes I meant.lol Did fit appropriate though.lol


Lmao yh yh u an ic3 been Dressin up as nurses an actin out i reckon lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Or dressing up as skagheads........wait a minute......I'm not even going to bother. Still want my 20quid though


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

Morning knobheads, had a laugh there at billys expense lol. Easy day for me, think ill just potter about in the grow room.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

you changing yer speedos bill!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Morning knobheads, had a laugh there at billys expense lol. Easy day for me, think ill just potter about in the grow room.


Mornin jimmy lad nice easy day for yas then??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

DST said:


> you changing yer speedos bill!!!!


These fucking smartass fones......just deliberately rip the cunt right out ye


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Morning knobheads, had a laugh there at billys expense lol. Easy day for me, think ill just potter about in the grow room.


Got to admit, made me giggle to.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

Indeed chedz, at a loss... really dunno what to do with myself. You already on site i take it, what you on your 3rd job of the day hahaha. You scaffs work to hard mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> These fucking smartass fones......just deliberately rip the cunt right out ye


Lmao come on now bill u know its not a technical error lad u was speakin from the heart lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Indeed chedz, at a loss... really dunno what to do with myself. You already on site i take it, what you on your 3rd job of the day hahaha. You scaffs work to hard mate.


On my way to second job lad then its off to find a postie lol
pm mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

I take that back, i know what im gonna do today....chuck these cunting lappy out the window hahaha thing just had another screen freeze, wouldnt power off so had to remove battery and reboot. Fucking computer, i need a new relay for the fuel pump on me motor so im kinda stuck indoors till i get this part otherwise i might well be tempted to go get a new lappy.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I take that back, i know what im gonna do today....chuck these cunting lappy out the window hahaha thing just had another screen freeze, wouldnt power off so had to remove battery and reboot. Fucking computer, i need a new relay for the fuel pump on me motor so im kinda stuck indoors till i get this part otherwise i might well be tempted to go get a new lappy.


Fuck the lappies i do everthin on me phone less fuckin hassle imo lol!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

Chedz you wanna see my phone hahaha. its a basic as can be mate all i do is make calls and send the odd txt so i got meself the cheapest of the cheap. Ive had iphones/blackberrys and shit like that but cant get on the the bastard things lol so they end up on ebay. Just cant get on with anything touch screen, just dont seem that responsive to me.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

Im in the airpot gang hahaha. Another week veg might be 2 then flip some of this lot.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Cooltubes now changed to normal reflector. Time for brekkie


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cooltubes now changed to normal reflector. Time for brekkie


I run my air cooled all the time, just turn down the airflow to the hoods come winter. Suppose you scots get worse weather than us southern fairys so ya need the heat from ya hids.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Defo M8. Gets mighty chilly up here at night. I'm going to do fuck all today. Anyone any decent films


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo M8. Gets mighty chilly up here at night. I'm going to do fuck all today. Anyone any decent films


Fuck that just had the extra lights until desired temp lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 17, 2012)

What size airpots you reccomend lads ? they in 5 ltr smartpots at the moment . Cheers . Pm inbound Cheds .


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What size airpots you reccomend lads ? they in 5 ltr smartpots at the moment . Cheers . Pm inbound Cheds .


Ive gone for 6ltr but aint done a grow in them yet, i aint growin trees so 6 ltr is fine for my needs...i hope.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

You know its one of thos days when i have time to take pics and sit on my arse hahaha. Couple of PE that are due for the chop, let these go longer than i normally would so looking forward to these girls. More of the size im wanting to grow now, 4 of these sized girls per light will do nicely. Airpots are up next so looking to see some differences to the normal pots these girls were grown in. Nearly elevenses, time for a brew lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You know its one of thos days when i have time to take pics and sit on my arse hahaha. Couple of PE that are due for the chop, let these go longer than i normally would so looking forward to these girls. More of the size im wanting to grow now, 4 of these sized girls per light will do nicely. Airpots are up next so looking to see some differences to the normal pots these girls were grown in. Nearly elevenses, time for a brew lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337395View attachment 2337396View attachment 2337397View attachment 2337398



Very nice mate .


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

Veg for 3-4 wks in the 6ltres jim so u feed everyday in flower and you ll smash it mate easily a oz per ltre bro +rep for the nice girls sorry lad need to spread the live haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 17, 2012)

Cheers rolla.

Ta cheds, yeah thinking giving me girls in the airpots another week veg by that time i reckon ill be feeding more or less every day. Looking forward to these pots mate, ive got more in 3 ltr vegging away nicely so plenty for crimbo lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers rolla.
> 
> Ta cheds, yeah thinking giving me girls in the airpots another week veg by that time i reckon ill be feeding more or less every day. Looking forward to these pots mate, ive got more in 3 ltr vegging away nicely so plenty for crimbo lol.


Yh mate quick turn around is wot its all about tbh with ya for me things are rockin smoothly so all good tbf for crimbo


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning. Weather has deffo changed. Time to change the costumes me thinks



flower pattern frock again billy?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yh mate quick turn around is wot its all about tbh with ya for me things are rockin smoothly so all good tbf for crimbo


u should get 2 or more before crimbo now chedz shudt ya?

mine are in 18-6 on every otherday feeed,, il have to battle the element later to uunhide the room and get in

the wifes going hospital this afternoon to get her waters popped,, at least the babys getting born in oprpper place and not the bathrrom floor,stil shitting ten briks like


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u should get 2 or more before crimbo now chedz shudt ya?
> 
> mine are in 18-6 on every otherday feeed,, il have to battle the element later to uunhide the room and get in
> 
> the wifes going hospital this afternoon to get her waters popped,, at least the babys getting born in oprpper place and not the bathrrom floor,stil shitting ten briks like


bout 5 muhahahhahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwcDZs2JnoY

for all the good folks in the UK


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

man just sat through a prof green track, wot a bag off shite.
think after he been knifed in the neck he really thinks hes something. like a watered down eminem or something.
stick to ya reality shows ya goon


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwcDZs2JnoY
> 
> for all my the good folks in the UK


being part off euro is infact treason. peeps responsible should b hung accordingly,
gos against the magna carter and all things english


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

gotta love farage hemlock, tells the euro parliament exactly what is wrong with them. was it not him said the euro president had all the charisma of a damp rag a few month back?!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gotta love farage hemlock, tells the euro parliament exactly what is wrong with them. was it not him said the euro president had all the charisma of a damp rag a few month back?!


why yes it was Don..LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> bout 5 muhahahhahaha


i got mine veggin under the 600 in 10 litre airpots,, its a mammoth task getting to the room with the concealment so its a check every 2 days job if too much going on with new baby 
never vegged in post this big, ther huge,, il see how ther looking after 2 weeks should be nice ince they get estabsihled after ther transplant,, i hate checking em everyday seems nothings happening,,so i just dont  no burned leaves nothing now ther on full nutes,, but the eletric is rinsin me,, 17 qwid friday afternoon 3 qwid today!! fuk sake man


n u aint gunnna get 5 in,, not now,, ul get as we discussed this week then start again chds yeh?

n jimmy wtf are them things u got holding ur plants up called? ther homebase or summet aint they?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

so day 1 detox today boys and girlies. i need a break 14 years smoking ent keeping me in best shape haha.
got 2 months training sorted out, so i may disapear for a while.
keep safe guys and gals
b back before xmas to do normal rants and waffle cod shite
peace


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so day 1 detox today boys and girlies. i need a break 14 years smoking ent keeping me in best shape haha.
> got 2 months training sorted out, so i may disapear for a while.
> keep safe guys and gals
> b back before xmas to do normal rants and waffle cod shite
> peace


U horrible bunch of cunts lol cant even b arsed to say see ya round to our inbred freind mdb wot a lovely bunch of cocconuts hahahha take it easy little mab hope to see ya crimbo and wen loserpool are on there way down lmao jk na serious lad best wishes from this house lad take it easy and watch that paronioa haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so day 1 detox today boys and girlies. i need a break 14 years smoking ent keeping me in best shape haha.
> got 2 months training sorted out, so i may disapear for a while.
> keep safe guys and gals
> b back before xmas to do normal rants and waffle cod shite
> peace


good luck mate and all the best


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah take it easy mdb, 14yrs m8 detox won't be a bad thing.

Speak again when ya back.

Chedz did ya want me m8 I see u asked yday.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

Na den sambo hows tricks mate?

mdb you'l be around ya cunt stop tryin to get the sympathy byes lol.......na take it easy bro!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den sambo hows tricks mate?
> 
> mdb you'l be around ya cunt stop tryin to get the sympathy byes lol.......na take it easy bro!


Alrite pukks

Yeah I'm good m8 had las up yday dropped off some lemon, been mashed since lol carnt stop munching lol

What u been up too?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Alrite pukks
> 
> Yeah I'm good m8 had las up yday dropped off some lemon, been mashed since lol carnt stop munching lol
> 
> What u been up too?


Not much mate its the old bday today, no work so been for a huge breaky this morn then of to the boozer all day so sound back home now just had a spliff chillin mate what you been upto?

just run out of the lemon mate im gutted i got the 9 week stuff an that was good then he sent me some 10 an that was game over lovely smoke an strong as fuck.

sound old las comin upto see ya geezer bet that was a good laugh, he should have his lemon back by the end of the week so he'l be happy.

im gunna chuck a pic up of that breaky give me a min, it was fuckin gorgeous bro you'd a loved it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not much mate its the old bday today, no work so been for a huge breaky this morn then of to the boozer all day so sound back home now just had a spliff chillin mate what you been upto?
> 
> just run out of the lemon mate im gutted i got the 9 week stuff an that was good then he sent me some 10 an that was game over lovely smoke an strong as fuck.
> 
> ...


I love big fry up lol

Yeah this was the 10wk he dropped up, shit is strong no denying that I been wrecked since I started smoking it.

Happy birthday m8 how old are ya?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

smashed it down no bother lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck yes mate  Invite me next year yeah? Happy birthday!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

28 mate...fuckin pushin 30 lol no good geezer still feel in good shape its just the brain thats goin lol think ill have alzheimers by time im 40 at this rate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck yes mate  Invite me next year yeah? Happy birthday!


Will do ttt it was lovely mate cheers lad, only thing i could grumble was the sausage was abit fin lol not that i like fat sausage lololol just on a breaky i do but gotta expect that with them bein from the butchers not that cheap shit, always seem to be finner but apart from that spot on mate you got 4 fry bread 4 toast, tea or coffee an a orange juice for £7 quid lol so would probs be around £12 down your way lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2012)

That's breakfast looks gooooood m8, and 7quid fucking bargain!

Happy birthday ya old fucker lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so day 1 detox today boys and girlies. i need a break 14 years smoking ent keeping me in best shape haha.
> got 2 months training sorted out, so i may disapear for a while.
> keep safe guys and gals
> b back before xmas to do normal rants and waffle cod shite
> peace


Take care mate an see ya when your back


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2337910View attachment 2337911
> 
> smashed it down no bother lol


Wetherspoons? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's breakfast looks gooooood m8, and 7quid fucking bargain!
> 
> Happy birthday ya old fucker lol


Had the fucker at 11 still full now...i have had about 7 pints tho lol............cheers mate an less of the old, you was sayin i looked young ya cunt lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Wetherspoons? lol


Na fuck spoons, local cafe mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

an normally id a wiped that plate clean with a standard breaky we some toast but was ready to burst, i hold my hands up, i left 2 toast lol after that lot i could only manage 2.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Had the fucker at 11 still full now...i have had about 7 pints tho lol............cheers mate an less of the old, you was sayin i looked young ya cunt lol


U don't look 28 pukks ya old fuck, no way.

Give it a few yrs m8 keep eating breakfast like that ur be 28stone more like lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

haha can eat what i want at min mate never put weight on, gunna catch up with me 1 day tho, then ill be like you lol....you dont look that old mate just fucked from drugs lol jokin bruv your a handsome fucker lol


----------



## Jimmya1979 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all, I'm from sunny scotland lol, new 2 the whole home growing and am looking 4 the best place 2 get seeds can any1 recommend a good place. Cheers


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> haha can eat what i want at min mate never put weight on, gunna catch up with me 1 day tho, then ill be like you lol....you dont look that old mate just fucked from drugs lol jokin bruv your a handsome fucker lol


Lmao fek off ya old bastard I no I look drug fucked lol

I'm having a sambo xmas treat too check the xmas snaps after 10 defqons, g of smack,crack,ket n fishscale lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

cheers chaps was more a case saying i in detox incase i start ranting or being more a a twat then normal, i get very angry wen i dont smoke, will still pop head in from time to time but chatting bout weed wen u quitting dont help one bit.
happy b day pukka, only 28 ya young pup haha.
im ok if i keep busy but sat on pc waffling not a good idea haha.
haha tell thee wot by xmas i will battered off one reefa i cant wait. other day got a q top grade smoked it in the day had no effect , i moaned like fuck but was only person local who didnt get stoned off it, so i think ive become a real monster, its bad but i can smoke 24/7 and still function like normal, its wen i dont have i look pale,aggro and dont sleep. 
i think it b alright tho esp as i up north in 2 weeks doing some mma again. i cant wait hope i dont grt my false teeth knocked out tho as i cant afford new ones yet
but kinds need prove to myself that i dont need anything to function ok.
odd wen u think i used to b bang on the white, but gave that up no probs, weed tho it seems i miss the smoking and taste as much as getting stoned, its a lifestyle not just a hobby


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2012)

Jimmya1979 said:


> Hi all, I'm from sunny scotland lol, new 2 the whole home growing and am looking 4 the best place 2 get seeds can any1 recommend a good place. Cheers


Fuck sake another fucking jock.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lmao fek off ya old bastard I no I look drug fucked lol
> 
> I'm having a sambo xmas treat too check the xmas snaps after 10 defqons, g of smack,crack,ket n fishscale lmao


fuckin hell mate take it steady you wont see out the new year lol pics will be funny as fuck tho......uncle fester is comin to mind lol









mad dog bark said:


> cheers chaps was more a case saying i in detox incase i start ranting or being more a a twat then normal, i get very angry wen i dont smoke, will still pop head in from time to time but chatting bout weed wen u quitting dont help one bit.
> happy b day pukka, only 28 ya young pup haha.
> im ok if i keep busy but sat on pc waffling not a good idea haha.
> haha tell thee wot by xmas i will battered off one reefa i cant wait. other day got a q top grade smoked it in the day had no effect , i moaned like fuck but was only person local who didnt get stoned off it, so i think ive become a real monster, its bad but i can smoke 24/7 and still function like normal, its wen i dont have i look pale,aggro and dont sleep.
> ...


Cheers lad, i new you wont be goin far, feel free to pop in here an bust out balls to relieve the stress will be a good laugh lol
so you plannin to quit for good or just let ya tolerance go down abit?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

quit for good??? no fucking way i b in jail man. tolerance break but more to prove i can do it.
dont want kids knowing daddys a stoner nor want them see me on sofa stoned rather then playing with them. 
i got money but wont but weed again as its always a let down, from now on i smoke wot i grow only and i got 2 months to get any bud out these young plants so time to knuckle down.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> quit for good??? no fucking way i b in jail man. tolerance break but more to prove i can do it.
> dont want kids knowing daddys a stoner nor want them see me on sofa stoned rather then playing with them.
> i got money but wont but weed again as its always a let down, from now on i smoke wot i grow only and i got 2 months to get any bud out these young plants so time to knuckle down.


Makes sense mate i kinda think along them lines too, i think the cash buyin it could go on better stuff aswell now all the time, so im makin sure i got plenty till next crop.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2012)

That's specifically why i started growing. I could easily afford to buy and smoke what i wanted, but to me it just didn't make any sense to be giving a dealer £300 a month so i could have a smoke instead of just growing my own and spend £250 a month on good food and wine for me and my friends to enjoy, while at the same time supporting local shops and cafes etc.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 17, 2012)

also im cramming in my driving matey. got a course to go on and getting stoned i just put it off. i got funding wen i need it to start off a company but i been so lame its embarrising. 
should change my name to lame dog hahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2012)

fuk me this baby stil aint c um wifes been hat hozzy since 12 or sum shit,, the funs gunna be thru the nite with the one we got already!!!! all nighter i know its gunna be @

things we fucking do lol looking at c section if it dont hurry up and i know the wife wont go for it,,


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me this baby stil aint c um wifes been hat hozzy since 12 or sum shit,, the funs gunna be thru the nite with the one we got already!!!! all nighter i know its gunna be @
> 
> things we fucking do lol looking at c section if it dont hurry up and i know the wife wont go for it,,


finger crossed its soon mate .
Good luck


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

Sea of Seeds is a good place for variety, and they sell Breeders Boutique stuff which is like having sex with a virgin....very toight! You might want to wait as I hear they are having a 50% off sale....again, lol.



Jimmya1979 said:


> Hi all, I'm from sunny scotland lol, new 2 the whole home growing and am looking 4 the best place 2 get seeds can any1 recommend a good place. Cheers


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, yer still a spring chicken lad, like us all.


PUKKA BUD said:


> *[h=2][/h] 28 mate...fuckin pushin 30 lol no good geezer still feel in good shape its just the brain thats goin lol think ill have alzheimers by time im 40 at this rate lol ​
> *


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> finger crossed its soon mate .
> Good luck


doin me nut in bruv ,,like seriously she needs to come home and take care of the child!!LOLOLOL 

ROBBIE pm matey


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 17, 2012)

give her a jalfrezi.. i hear it induces..



IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me this baby stil aint c um wifes been hat hozzy since 12 or sum shit,, the funs gunna be thru the nite with the one we got already!!!! all nighter i know its gunna be @
> 
> things we fucking do lol looking at c section if it dont hurry up and i know the wife wont go for it,,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> give her a jalfrezi.. i hear it induces..


a what? they popped her water not so long bak,, now its waiting for the cirvix to grow so she can pop out,, id piss if it was a boy,, lol,, only gunna be a 4-5 pounder


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2012)

Good luck IC3, I missed the fact that yer lass is popping one out. Fingers crossed for you all mate.

DST


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

morning ladys! time to get my ass ready 4 work and water my babys


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2012)

Morning people. Back to work. First app at 11am. Cannot be fucked. Good luck on the kid IC3. @mantz - stable diet of mcflurrys, greggs and occasional homemade chicken nuggets on a Sunday. Sure ain't gonna know what the most popular Indian dish is.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> morning ladys! time to get my ass ready 4 work and water my babys


Ass ready for work??????? What does that entail. Shaving, lube etc......What do you do?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

no shaving jus some lube  and im a roofer jus set my own roofing firm up 8 months ago, its really hard to get ur self motivated when you dont have some 1 to slap you into shape lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

people? fuckin ell you'll be telling us dura's a puppy cuddling sweety next.

you get my msg yesters lad?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> no shaving jus some lube  and im a roofer jus set my own roofing firm up 8 months ago, its really hard to get ur self motivated when you dont have some 1 to slap you into shape lol


I was only fucking about.....its hard especially if you have "other" income. It annoys me that I can work my balls of for a month a make 2k or with 1 phonecall I can make the same


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> people? fuckin ell you'll be telling us dura's a puppy cuddling sweety next.
> 
> you get my msg yesters lad?


Yes....I reckon your a jinx...check in 30mins M8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I was only fucking about.....its hard especially if you have "other" income. It annoys me that I can work my balls of for a month a make 2k or with 1 phonecall I can make the same


yeah i kno tell me about it, i feel like jus lying on the couch with a fat blunt and watchin stupid shit on the internet all day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Yes....I reckon your a jinx...check in 30mins M8


it has been mentioned before to be fair


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2012)

she had the barne little ebfore midninght last nite,, 4lb 13 the child here has had me up all night and im FUCKED


trying a joint to k.o me for a few but wont happen shhhhiiiyyyyaaaatttt

not even fucking with the plants, they get ther feed every 2 days and job done too busy ther weeds theyl grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats on the baby mate!! all happy n healthy??


----------



## dura72 (Sep 18, 2012)

morning cunts, just in for a quickie, using the librarys computers coz my nets cut at the moment, gonna be next week when my grants in before i can pay the bill. or alternatively get another provider....cant remeber what companies ive already fucked over????....mmmmm.......dont think ive ever had a shot at Virgin, they might just get a good fucking next. well everythings quiet in my world, just waitin on the chop at the weekend and next week i start uni and as im on my pills i cant even drink, so i'm just sitting bored with my thumb up my arse.....this is gettin me somes strange looks though as im in the public library .....btw bill im so fuckin quiet im beggining to wonder if all my 'usuals' have developed fuckin altzheimers. less than an oz in a week, dead is not the fucking word here buddy. no worries though but another week mite be needed, phone me on saturday anyway and we can have a chat. i'll be in here maybe every 2nd day or so.....tata cunts.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

right ppl i need help chosin a strain! my mate has jus bought a 12 pot set up and he wants me to choose and buy the seeds, and as i will be getting cuttings off them i want one that suits my preference lol
i want some thing with an awsome yeild and also fruity.
any ideas???


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 18, 2012)

spooning badgers i like the name haha.
for seeds i only get from breeders boutique now.
sea seeds stock alot there products also.
i hear there pyscho killer is very lemony if that helps and i think its a 8 week haze strain also.they do alot uk clone only crosses also
but in general plenty places tho get pips from dude.
i often get lost seeed shopping and can spend the best part off a day looking and getting moist.
anyways another driving lesson done... now to eat like a fat fucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

word round the camp fire is breeders boutique will have a new sale on fairly soon, had an email off the bloke saying it's going to be a 50% off. It's a deal it's a steal it's the sale of the fackin century.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 18, 2012)

haha sounds like my xmas pressies will b sorted early this year then.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> spooning badgers i like the name haha.
> for seeds i only get from breeders boutique now.
> sea seeds stock alot there products also.
> i hear there pyscho killer is very lemony if that helps and i think its a 8 week haze strain also.they do alot uk clone only crosses also
> ...


lol thanks man bit of a spare of the moment thing ha.
its looks nice and suits the bill but i want fem seeds and they only do regular 1's
iv gone for 'fallen angel' its looks sexy and and got good reveiws and also gives great yeilds.
any 1 ever tryed this strain???


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2012)

If yer wanting weight m8, for dollar. Get something like bigbomb or powerplant. Huge yield but thats about it


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2012)

A wise old fisherman once said to me that all these shiney new lure are designed to attract people not fish. Take what u will from that


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

Quick ciggie break then back to the kitchen. Gotta make an espanole sauce, reduce that and use that to make a demi glace, then use that to make a mushroom sauce, fry then roast the sirloins, make a salad and some garliy new potatoes, then make a carrot and coconut soup with the leftover veg, and also got some chicken i boiled marinating in a drunken chicken marinade with some oyster sauce, then that to go with some fried rice and a little hot and spicey banana sauce. Busy busy. Then drunken prawns for tomorrow with a stir fry. why in fuck am i doing this much cooking on my day off from....cooking..?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> right ppl i need help chosin a strain! my mate has jus bought a 12 pot set up and he wants me to choose and buy the seeds, and as i will be getting cuttings off them i want one that suits my preference lol
> i want some thing with an awsome yeild and also fruity.
> any ideas???


Dinafem Bue Hash


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> doin me nut in bruv ,,like seriously she needs to come home and take care of the child!!LOLOLOL
> 
> ROBBIE pm matey


No PM here man ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2012)

Happenin lads ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2012)

eazy wankers!! new addition to the ........................ famili!! nrly sed my surname then!! that would have been clever wouldnt it 


came bang on date weighing in at a weight of 4lb 13ounces... fking tiny man! the wifes been kept in with baby as she lost a lot of blood wen they was up the caves scouting for placenta,, TTT coulda made a lovely fry up full or PRTEEEEEN MAN haha,, im just propper fucked..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2012)

congrats ic3......


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2012)

congrats man !! i did get ya pm after all , was stoned last night n must of opened it and not read it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2012)

np man am fucked this looking after a kid lark a 2+ yr old is a fucking nitemare,,dointg help with the gimpy leg like  suppose its only a week or so and shits back home but hella expensive these hospitals  gunna have to qwit weed for a bit too it think,, cant really justfiy paying for it wen we got new baby..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ...cant remeber what companies ive already fucked over????....


ive fucked virgin over 6 times with the same name!!! its all on puter mate,, do a postcode search look for sumwer in the sticks and then chek it with virgin online see if they has ever been a connection OR theyd have to fit one,, simple postcode chek,, then if no use 2 of them adresses as previous then u can use ur same name at the house and dob AS LONG AS U HAVENT DONE TI THER B4

long and short is u can rip at least virgin wenever u want as long as its only 1x per name u have id for per house if ya get me??? we pay a dogy virgin man 30 qwid to sort it but well worth it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

so iv done it. Iv ordered 10 'fallen angel' pips from sea of seeds, has any one every grown it b4? feed back on it would be nice 
also i got sum freebies, got 2 kandy kush, 1 white widow x blueberry, 1 auto sweet tooth, 1 auto somango, 1 black domina x OG.
think on the next grow im gonna have 12 plants with 2 600wt HPS for veg and 2 1000wt HPS for flowering.
This sound good or am i missing some thing???

TY


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive fucked virgin over 6 times


And as of last night you now have the opportunity to have fucked 7 virgins.

Lol, awful joke, i know, ignore me, but i just got really silly and happy because i rustled up a ft joint of bromulan


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> And as of last night you now have the opportunity to have fucked 7 virgins.
> 
> Lol, awful joke, i know, ignore me, but i just got really silly and happy because i rustled up a ft joint of bromulan


is bromulan your BR x Romulan cross ? let me know what its like if it is mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

It could have been, i just got excited enough that i forgot it was bromulan, yop, i'm calling it bromulan for no other reason than the name it utterly gay, the name blows blows, lol, see what i did there. But it was just the romulan seed cases and bits and pieces from the bromulan seed bag.

I have handfuls of various strains including dog and casey jones but despite that, following that lil bit of exo x dt you winged my way, that will be the first thing i get growing until i'm setup enough, then i'm hunting down an exo clone again, and from everything i read, i need to mug someone for a cut of the LF slh. Job sucks but it means i can be looking at setting up within a month, househunting again tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats IC3/UKRG/Kev


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Congrats IC3/UKRG/Kev


Lmao 4eyes wot ya sayin lad? been quite lately ay hope all is well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Congrats IC3/UKRG/Kev


SHUTTIT KNOBHED!! 



tip top toker said:


> And as of last night you now have the opportunity to have fucked 7 virgins.
> 
> Lol, awful joke, i know, ignore me, but i just got really silly and happy because i rustled up a ft joint of bromulan


wtf brought that on ya goon haha totally over my head



cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao 4eyes wot ya sayin lad? been quite lately ay hope all is well


eaazy gaylord howzat?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 18, 2012)

congrates ic3. i sure the milk mans very proud such a cute kid haha na messing its a stunner matey.
ttt the rom x br is indeed a sexy fox. one my favs has b said. the lil tiny one i grew didnt yeild alot but i kept small on purpose but fuck me was it tasty. looked like it was dropped in sugar had more thc then i couold imagine. i bet the trim in hash wood b immense


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 18, 2012)

oh and inside the bud was bright red? was mad. my mate has one also and his is deep purple in colour.
got 3 on go now, wen they done by xmas will pm ya annd see if u got a safe addy


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> oh and inside the bud was bright red? was mad. my mate has one also and his is deep purple in colour.
> got 3 on go now, wen they done by xmas will pm ya annd see if u got a safe addy


so these turned out good then , most the stuff that BR is crossed with isnt very potent , glad to hear theres some good phenos in there .... im looking forward to going through the BR x exo seeds


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SHUTTIT KNOBHED!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates on the little en mate cracker for ya lad deffo daddys little apple!! all ya need know us ti sort ya gammy foot out lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

&#8203;congrats ic3, she is lush. so tiny


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

&#8203;hello chedz hows you ? do these blues ever go early ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;hello chedz hows you ? do these blues ever go early ?


Anythin between 8-10wks las y??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

can any 1 enlighten me on SCROG grows plz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2012)

thanx guys¬ gunna be in a week just to put summore weight on and make sure she''s ok with being so small,.,, seriously u couldnt tell the wife was pregnant even full term, she has been thru shit this time so no more kids,, il happily have snip,, fucking hate hozzys tho sooo excpensive.

am keeping a minimil watch on the crop, havent got time,, but as long as ther watered and on the correct schedule lol who cares ther gunna grow!! im such a lazy fuck grower 

thanx to jimmygreen for the equipment working a fucking treat!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 18, 2012)

i loved the rom robbie. yeah was a nice smoke,wasnt a 1 toke killer but had nice taste and did the job. the thc tho man on that red pheno was mental. i hoping i find another as the clone i took got messed up and died.
the exo was alright (exo x br) but i liked the rom more.
i heard they stretched alot the exos x br but the pheno i got was short and fat in growth smelled nice also. i had trouble on feeds with it, it seemed b wanting something else or was very hungry plant and th bio biz didnt seem work to well on it


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html



spooningbadgers said:


> can any 1 enlighten me on SCROG grows plz


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Anythin between 8-10wks las y??



im not sure mine have a look about them that there going to be ready early, ive still got 4weeks to go to get me to 8weeks. was told 8weeks is plenty with the blues


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html


thank you please


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 18, 2012)

Evening ladies how are you all doing on this fine evening ? I'm sitting outside poundland watching the firemen try to find the source of a soo called fire in a huge shopping mall it's quite funny lol they are English soo stupidness runs in the blood hahaha

Congrats on the little one ic3 shes a cracker . Hope all is well fella .


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Evening ladies how are you all doing on this fine evening ? I'm sitting outside poundland watching the firemen try to find the source of a soo called fire in a huge shopping mall it's quite funny lol they are English soo stupidness runs in the blood hahaha
> 
> Congrats on the little one ic3 shes a cracker . Hope all is well fella .



&#8203;bet a fecking jok started it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

sitting outside a poundland at midnight????
u sheep shaggers are fucking mental lol
jus jokes u aint all that bad.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sitting outside a poundland at midnight????
> u sheep shaggers are fucking mental lol
> jus jokes u aint all that bad.


&#8203;they can't handle sheep just a bit of haggis


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

sup unlucky wot u been up to? playing with drills at 3:30 in the morning? lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sup unlucky wot u been up to? playing with drills at 3:30 in the morning? lol



im good thanks hows you ? lol no but will defo be giving it a go in 4weeks thats for sure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im good thanks hows you ? lol no but will defo be giving it a go in 4weeks thats for sure


lol yeah not bad jus ordered 10 Fallen Angel seeds for my crimbo grow not quite sure wot its like but its had good reveiws so fuck it.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao 4eyes wot ya sayin lad? been quite lately ay hope all is well



Been flat out in work and in the house i like being busy but this is taking the piss


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol yeah not bad jus ordered 10 Fallen Angel seeds for my crimbo grow not quite sure wot its like but its had good reiews so fuck it.


&#8203;im not to sure if gaztoth did a grow journal on them, he logs in here from time to time, what made you go for them ?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 18, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Been flat out in work and in the house i like being busy but this is taking the piss



&#8203;hows you hun ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im not to sure if gaztoth did a grow journal on them, he logs in here from time to time, what made you go for them ?


I dont actualy know really! i was jus browsin thru some strain reveiws and came across it. Guess it was love at first sight lol got a few frebies aswell that im gonna throw in with them which include 2 kandy kush's


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2012)

Well night night boys and girls gotta hit the hey, hard day of graft for me tomoz so time to call it a night
Peace


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations IC3. I love the bottle comparioson, lol.



IC3M4L3 said:


> eazy wankers!! new addition to the ........................ famili!! nrly sed my surname then!! that would have been clever wouldnt it
> View attachment 2339667View attachment 2339668
> 
> came bang on date weighing in at a weight of 4lb 13ounces... fking tiny man! the wifes been kept in with baby as she lost a lot of blood wen they was up the caves scouting for placenta,, TTT coulda made a lovely fry up full or PRTEEEEEN MAN haha,, im just propper fucked..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Blue grapes any1


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

dude, turn your camera the other way when taking a shot, lol.


----------



## jayp79 (Sep 19, 2012)

how high above cuttings does a 600w light have to be?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

jayp79 said:


> how high above cuttings does a 600w light have to be?


I had mine at about 14''


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;hows you hun ?


Apart from being mega busy all is well chick


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eazy wankers!! new addition to the ........................ famili!! nrly sed my surname then!! that would have been clever wouldnt it
> View attachment 2339667View attachment 2339668
> 
> came bang on date weighing in at a weight of 4lb 13ounces... fking tiny man! the wifes been kept in with baby as she lost a lot of blood wen they was up the caves scouting for placenta,, TTT coulda made a lovely fry up full or PRTEEEEEN MAN haha,, im just propper fucked..


I didn't notice the comparison measuring device last night 1 of my girls was 4lb and we measured her against a coke bottle as well lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2012)

jayp79 said:


> how high above cuttings does a 600w light have to be?


pends on the hood mate as a rule if it burns the bak of your haqnd its burnin the plant



3yeyes lol yeh its all wat was too hand wat everyone knows lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im not to sure if gaztoth did a grow journal on them, he logs in here from time to time, what made you go for them ?


That you thinking about be again,lol,i cant keep the police away to get a journal finished lol will get one done soon tho,howz that sweet ass anyway.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

and it was angel heart that was finished lol my sig pic doo doo!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2012)

eazy gaz.. wahats happnin bruiv u ben charged or what man?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> That you thinking about be again,lol,i cant keep the police away to get a journal finished lol will get one done soon tho,howz that sweet ass anyway.lol


my ass is still like a greek gods buns, solid and chiselled(dont think spelt right but hell with it)
day 3 detox i think? and im doing well, not given in to the dark side, didnt sleep last night tho so bit like zombie today and cant b arsed do alot.
hows u all then u bunch off wrong uns?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> and it was angel heart that was finished lol my sig pic doo doo!


do u know any 1 who has grown fallen angel b4???


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eazy wankers!! new addition to the ........................ famili!! nrly sed my surname then!! that would have been clever wouldnt it
> View attachment 2339667View attachment 2339668
> 
> came bang on date weighing in at a weight of 4lb 13ounces... fking tiny man! the wifes been kept in with baby as she lost a lot of blood wen they was up the caves scouting for placenta,, TTT coulda made a lovely fry up full or PRTEEEEEN MAN haha,, im just propper fucked..


whos that holding the bottle ic3? it looks like thay have nail polish on 1 finger? r u a cross dresser or a little fruity like our very own ssb? hahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2012)

Afternoon all.....

Having a shit day down here, looking like im gonna have to sell my grow equipment just to raise enough cash to survive the month so if it comes to it will be some cheap-ish stuff going in a few days


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

for fucks sake the spider mites are back!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
how the fuck can i get rid of them?
i was checkin some branches out at the bottom of my plants that im going to trim and i found some webs at the base of the stem! the leafs arnt covered in them but its bad enough for me to start worrying.
my plants are like 3 weeks into budding now, wot is the best way to get rid of them at this stage of flowering??
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> for fucks sake the spider mites are back!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> how the fuck can i get rid of them?
> i was checkin some branches out at the bottom of my plants that im going to trim and i found some webs at the base of the stem! the leafs arnt covered in them but its bad enough for me to start worrying.
> my plants are like 3 weeks into budding now, wot is the best way to get rid of them at this stage of flowering??
> PLEASE HELP!


go to war on them man, plant vitality is ment b a good un as kills mites and eggs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> go to war on them man, plant vitality is ment b a good un as kills mites and eggs


Cheers MDB, where is the best place to buy it off the net?
and also is it a foliage spray? if so will it do any harm to my flowers cause like i said they are just over 3 weeks into flowering now (23 days).


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2012)

Rumor has it cateract is back on the forum under a new name..


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

not sure i not used it. heard from cheds and newuser i think that it does job well. yeah i think u water it down to make a spray. and i think u can use it up to a couple weeks before chop down. all ebay hydro stores should have it matey.
ttt where u hear that from? no good info unless u can get the new name. to b fair if u keep safe and careful wot u write here then it dont matter who is watching or reading posts.


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi all i have decided to join the mad house to make some new friends that are into the same as myself i have been growing for 4 years and never had the guts to join(para)lolbut here we go ill get one going once i catch up with everything lol,hi anywayz


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/hopsin-474528.html supposedly..


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone know off any good journals or decent uk grows or growers that are friendly and have good reading?


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> for fucks sake the spider mites are back!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> how the fuck can i get rid of them?
> i was checkin some branches out at the bottom of my plants that im going to trim and i found some webs at the base of the stem! the leafs arnt covered in them but its bad enough for me to start worrying.
> my plants are like 3 weeks into budding now, wot is the best way to get rid of them at this stage of flowering??
> PLEASE HELP!


ladtbirds dude oR
mite predditors!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

how do neebie. welcome to th mad house. yeah paranoia is never a bad thing for a grower, its the 1s that r way to open i worry about. 
i woodnt post pics for over a year here, still am careful.
u will need thick skin to make it through here. it gets quite emotional sometimes haha


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

cool madpup lol iv started allready or should i wait till im exepted first lol nice to meet ya


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

coll madpup lol iv started allready or should i wait till im exepted first lol nice to meet ya,hoe a year till posting pics dude


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wtf we been took over lmao hope all are as green and as crazy as us lol by the way your all a bunch of cock suckin penis eatin bollock chewin super champions hahahah so dont be shy ya mothers was nt lol 
chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do neebie. welcome to th mad house. yeah paranoia is never a bad thing for a grower, its the 1s that r way to open i worry about.
> i woodnt post pics for over a year here, still am careful.
> u will need thick skin to make it through here. it gets quite emotional sometimes haha


Fuck off mdb your scared of ya own shadow ya puff lol call yaself a scouser muhahahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> coll madpup lol iv started allready or should i wait till im exepted first lol nice to meet ya


haha oh if only i was a young pup again, glossy coat and shiney white teeth and a waggling tale r distant memorys haha
still can lick my own balls tho so im happy 
in answer to ya question on threads just type in wot u wanna see on the search bar top right. but yeah theres plenty off great threads up here. this is more a banter thread or where a few go who no or no off each other/mates in some cases.
so u may get gang fucked by the scots, or few dirty mancs here also so watch them feckers haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

cheds soon as i mention dirty manc there u appear hahaha 
hard day graft fella?
yeah im scared my shadow wen im getting in shower, size my cock shadow looks like a arm growing out my groin area hahahahahahahah


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

stop giving her free puss then saddos!


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

notice mdb was the first to say hi watch yir.....well dont drap the soap,on a roap for safty lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> stop giving her free puss then saddos!


her????puss???? keh????? u speaka the engleeeish?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> cheds soon as i mention dirty manc there u appear hahaha
> hard day graft fella?
> yeah im scared my shadow wen im getting in shower, size my cock shadow looks like a arm growing out my groin area hahahahahahahah


I support united does nt mean im a manc u dirty scabby scouser lmao 
only jokin lad yh another graft today same as always will be off to feed the girls in a mo neva fuckin endin my day haha


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

so where are all the peeps that were going to help me out when the time came as i deleted all my in box(ov)my addy is [email protected] thanks again troops you all know it will come back around!,thanks all who get involved AND who have in the past no names cheerz again


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> so where are all the peeps that were going to help me out when the time came as i deleted all my in box(ov)my addy is [email protected] thanks again troops you all know it will come back around!,thanks all who get involved AND who have in the past no names cheerz again


still on same number g ya northern monkey?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

and cheds i live east anglia or south midlands. 
i ent scouse mate as such
i defo dont sound scouse man


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

what networkyou on


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

your still traccheeeez an traneeeez


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

er pass, o2 i think, its a simple question man r u on same number?haha
y answer with another question u plum? we b going full circle hahah
sod it will email ya in abit fella


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

i just pmd it to ya tit yes i have 2 want my bum size34"lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> er pass, o2 i think, its a simple question man r u on same number?haha
> y answer with another question u plum? we b going full circle hahah
> sod it will email ya in abit fella


trackies and trainers in yar accent dow


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

delete that number matey. can trace numbers easy as heck, safefy 1st, well thats wot ya mrs tells me hahah jk


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

you get it?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

that bc was going good toll by mzte pollinated ot tho full o seeds knob


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 19, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> that bc was going good toll by mzte pollinated ot tho full o seeds knob


wot didthe bc hermie or he had a male in there at some point and pollen was left in grow?
thats gutting man i had4 or 5 fine no hermie. cloned couple as really enjoyed couple phenos


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep he polline it woth a mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> ladtbirds dude oR
> mite predditors!


already tryed preditor mites, they jus came bk :/


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

my mates lent me a bit of nite nite spider mite lol see if that works.
fuckin stupid litttle cunts Y WONT THEY JUS DIE!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 19, 2012)

heard that mighty wash works
safe too..



spooningbadgers said:


> already tryed preditor mites, they jus came bk :/


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

plant vitiaty wee silverbottle 30ml for 12.50,shit hot tho


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

think im gonna try what MDB recomended. that plant vitality sounds good to me


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha oh if only i was a young pup again, glossy coat and shiney white teeth and a waggling tale r distant memorys haha
> still can lick my own balls tho so im happy
> in answer to ya question on threads just type in wot u wanna see on the search bar top right. but yeah theres plenty off great threads up here. this is more a banter thread or where a few go who no or no off each other/mates in some cases.
> so u may get gang fucked by the scots, or few dirty mancs here also so watch them feckers haha


im a scot lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

mmmmmh dr are male ,fem,lol ill get you soe fairy cuts when i get to het you sorted [al,were like that on here


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 19, 2012)

who offered me the exoplz memo like a tea bag not the billy trpe lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

How we doing then people???


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> How we doing then people???


Not to bad new, u? 
Ordered some fallen angel seeds the other day, u every grown it???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Not to bad new, u?
> Ordered some fallen angel seeds the other day, u every grown it???


Yeah I'm alrite m8 same old shit different day n all that jazz, never grown that fallen angel before spoon but I will say if ya new to growing don't be fooled by all that shit they say in the descriptions.

I see ya been asking bout it a few times, not saying its not good but if it where great then plenty would be growing it hay, I just grow the clone-onlys livers,pyschosis,exo,slh (las pheno) mostly the exo tho.

Them strains been around 20+ yrs and good reasons they still around.

My seed recommends tho would be anything from serious seeds or mr nice and for the budget option seedsman has some good cheap strains.

But I'm growin to earn n me recommends are for them reasons, we all growin for different reasons tho.

And them spidermite, tbh m8 that pic u posted the other day that mdb said bout mites he was right u could see in the pic, plant vitality is good but aint always easy to get, mighty wash is also very good, get spraying NOW tho spoon cause few more wks into flower ya really gonna get probs spraying buds.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

Fat cunt 



newuserlol said:


> Yeah I'm alrite m8 same old shit different day n all that jazz, never grown that fallen angel before spoon but I will say if ya new to growing don't be fooled by all that shit they say in the descriptions.
> 
> I see ya been asking bout it a few times, not saying its not good but if it where great then plenty would be growing it hay, I just grow the clone-onlys livers,pyschosis,exo,slh (las pheno) mostly the exo tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

hows ya doing ya northan nob sucking bum bandit?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do neebie. welcome to th mad house. yeah paranoia is never a bad thing for a grower, its the 1s that r way to open i worry about.
> i woodnt post pics for over a year here, still am careful.
> u will need thick skin to make it through here. it gets quite emotional sometimes haha


&#8203;lol its lush ...............


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> How we doing then people???


&#8203;im good chunks , hows you hun


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hows ya doing ya northan nob sucking bum bandit?


not a nice way to talk to unlucky lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im good chunks , hows you hun


told ya if im ur chunks then your my sket lol

im good neway m8 just like i say same old shit different day, growin gets boring quickly for me anyway n im well bored its fun at the end but the wait is boring as fuck, u killed many police today then lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Blue grapes any1 View attachment 2340493View attachment 2340494View attachment 2340495



no1 pic lol, she giggles till she wee's, you have lush little hands chedz


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> not a nice way to talk to unlucky lol


what u smoking slag? and please dont say the brown again lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what u smoking slag? and please dont say the brown again lmao



i find crack hits better


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i find crack hits better


crack is most deffo not whack lol its quite nice tbh lololol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> not a nice way to talk to unlucky lol


 its the only way robbie lol  



newuserlol said:


> told ya if im ur chunks then your my sket lol
> 
> im good neway m8 just like i say same old shit different day, growin gets boring quickly for me anyway n im well bored its fun at the end but the wait is boring as fuck, u killed many police today then lmao



lol hhmm police ? tell me about it chunks, i hate chop down 10 plants in, the one that gets me down is starting from s e e d s


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

just done some LST on my ladies now im bored as fuck lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

Just come accross a strain called extrema from sannies that shit sapposed to be a strong smoke anybody run it ?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> giggles till she wee's,


i was just talking about a pish smelling plant, pish smelling pants too, yum!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah I'm alrite m8 same old shit different day n all that jazz, never grown that fallen angel before spoon but I will say if ya new to growing don't be fooled by all that shit they say in the descriptions.
> 
> I see ya been asking bout it a few times, not saying its not good but if it where great then plenty would be growing it hay, I just grow the clone-onlys livers,pyschosis,exo,slh (las pheno) mostly the exo tho.
> 
> ...


iv sprayed them with sum stuff my mate lent me called nite nite spider mite, gonna buys some plant vitality tho, and think i mite get one of them bomb things lol
nd them white spots in that pic are defo sawdust shavings lol the mites only seem to be under the leafs, can belive those persimilis predatory mites didnt work


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

we have a cross of sannies gear about to go on the shelf. I popped a few extrema that never germed, but I hear it's good.



rollajoint said:


> Just come accross a strain called extrema from sannies that shit sapposed to be a strong smoke anybody run it ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

aww man iv jus bought some proper awsome bud! it smells like pear drops and fucking jesus


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> aww man iv jus bought some proper awsome bud! it smells like pear drops and fucking jesus



how do you no what fucking jesus smells like ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

i dont, but im sure he smelt pritty dam good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no1 pic lol, she giggles till she wee's, you have lush little hands chedz


Lmao come on let me fist ya muhahahhahaha u know u wan it lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> iv sprayed them with sum stuff my mate lent me called nite nite spider mite, gonna buys some plant vitality tho, and think i mite get one of them bomb things lol
> nd them white spots in that pic are defo sawdust shavings lol the mites only seem to be under the leafs, can belive those persimilis predatory mites didnt work



I've wasted loads of cash on those predator mites total waste of time and money plant vitality all the way now


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how do you no what fucking jesus smells like ?



Sweaty jew type of smell lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2012)

evnin ladies,, CHEDZ PM BRUV AND YORKIE!!

how is all? im fucked just got back from hozzy today,, broke times had to weigh in the ps3  fucking babies and expence lol

how is all?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin ladies,, CHEDZ PM BRUV AND YORKIE!!
> 
> how is all? im fucked just got back from hozzy today,, broke times had to weigh in the ps3  fucking babies and expence lol
> 
> how is all?


Ill be alright if u are mate lmao pm back at ya u fuckin mongolian cripple
ow an i think unlucky wants fisting lends ya foot just incase lad haha ill give her the footin if she laughs lmfao


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

You girls have kissed and made up then lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> You girls have kissed and made up then lol


Lol its he/she the saft cunt lol tryin to fuck with my head im already nearly a cabbage wot with bein stuck round the knobs 24/7 haha wot ya sayin bro wot ya got comin off?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

DST said:


> i was just talking about a pish smelling plant, pish smelling pants too, yum!



i will piss all over your plants if ya want me to lol <span style="color:#ff0099;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube_share;gZhHD1w9P8E]http://youtu.be/gZhHD1w9P8E[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao come on let me fist ya muhahahhahaha u know u wan it lol


&#8203;yawning yawning...lol you know the rest


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yawning yawning...lol you know the rest


Hold on ill be there in 5min u know the rest lmfco


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol its he/she the saft cunt lol tryin to fuck with my head im already nearly a cabbage wot with bein stuck round the knobs 24/7 haha wot ya sayin bro wot ya got comin off?



I still got fuck all sorted so xmas will have to be covered by overtime, which is not good as i have to work with a level of incompetency i have not witnessed in many years but i can work as many hours as i want so as soon as i got money for the kids presents they can suck my cock and start growing again


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hold on ill be there in 5min u know the rest lmfco



no not tonight chedz , i just can't handle being that bored


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no not tonight chedz , i just can't handle being that bored


Right your deffo gettin ic3's foot u dirty sket lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ill be alright if u are mate lmao pm back at ya u fuckin mongolian cripple
> ow an i think unlucky wants fisting lends ya foot just incase lad haha ill give her the footin if she laughs lmfao



thats disgusting chedz


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Right your deffo gettin ic3's foot u dirty sket lol


&#8203;lol feck off


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I still got fuck all sorted so xmas will have to be covered by overtime, which is not good as i have to work with a level of incompetency i have not witnessed in many years but i can work as many hours as i want so as soon as i got money for the kids presents they can suck my cock and start growing again


Wtf av i missed summet why the empty room???  come on 3eyes ya know the deal lol is it security reasons if so ill get unlucky to sit outside the grow haha lmao rofl


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> thats disgusting chedz


Lol i can feel ya gettin wet already babe muhahahhaahaha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf av i missed summet why the empty room???  come on 3eyes ya know the deal lol is it security reasons if so ill get unlucky to sit outside the grow haha lmao rofl



ye its safe with me and i will feed them for ya . why no plants 3eyes ?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf av i missed summet why the empty room???  come on 3eyes ya know the deal lol is it security reasons if so ill get unlucky to sit outside the grow haha lmao rofl



Just moved house, me and the Mrs are kipping in my older daughter's bedroom until i get chance to finish ours, just got to finish painting it fit the carpet then i can get a tent in there 1 or 2 grows in there then i can afford to sort the attic out that's when i can go back to multi strain grows just like i like em lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

Evening ladies !


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lol i can feel ya gettin wet already babe muhahahhaahaha



&#8203;if i am its defo not over your girly hands but you do have a way with words, still shit at helping me out with my plants rolf rolf...lol i don't no what rolf is hhmm ;-(


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Evening ladies !



Orite Rolla ow r ewe


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;if i am its defo not over your girly hands but you do have a way with words, still shit at helping me out with my plants rolf rolf...lol i don't no what rolf is hhmm ;-(



That wasn't chedz hands chedz black love


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Orite Rolla ow r ewe


Not bad bro just back from the other side of the bridge Hows things with you mate ? you seem a little busy lol .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

No fucking junkie's getting his mits on these buggers.....



...........Mwah ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh).


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Evening ladies !


Happenin bro me lad asked about u today lol he asked see if u were dead lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Sweaty jew type of smell lol



is that like the welsh but not as posh


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That wasn't chedz hands chedz black love


Cunt lmao


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No fucking junkie's getting his mits on these buggers.....
> 
> View attachment 2341209
> 
> ...........Mwah ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh).



nice, what are they.....and hello


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Happenin bro me lad asked about u today lol he asked see if u were dead lol


haha ! had to laugh it wasnt the best bro we picked it up done night a shift went back at the hotel = SHIT HOLE at 3am done the lot and 12 cans went to sleep at 1pm bak in work at 6 lmaoo . Fucking wish i picked up off your cuz before i went home smoking fuck all you think i could find anything around this shit hole NOPE !! Go away to work and have it on tap go home FUCK ALL LMAO ! Cheers cheds made us all feel welcome lmao . Tell your lad Thanks very much.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That wasn't chedz hands chedz black love


&#8203;don't that just burst my bubble lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Not bad bro just back from the other side of the bridge Hows things with you mate ? you seem a little busy lol .



Busy is not the word it's fucking relentless, as soon as i get back from dropping the kids off in school i get the paint out and do my bedroom then off to work where they've just taken a massive contract on given the shop floor 75 extra people and expect my lot to carry on with the same amount of people and fork lifts it can't be done we told them they wouldn't listen but they're realising now it's to late fucking clowns


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is that like the welsh but not as posh



We always smell fresh around here it's always pissing down with rain so we are constantly getting a shower


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> nice, what are they


Smelly Cherry x Las's Super Lemon Haze, courtesy of the Boutique.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Busy is not the word it's fucking relentless, as soon as i get back from dropping the kids off in school i get the paint out and do my bedroom then off to work where they've just taken a massive contract on given the shop floor 75 extra people and expect my lot to carry on with the same amount of people and fork lifts it can't be done we told them they wouldn't listen but they're realising now it's to late fucking clowns


Hahaha sounds like a hectic shift you have there lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Cherry x Las's Super Lemon Haze, courtesy of the Boutique.


Nice score mate when did he start throwing them out lol


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

3eyes said:


> We always smell fresh around here it's always pissing down with rain so we are constantly getting a shower


&#8203;ive lived in newport and that was very posh as it rained every day


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Cherry x Las's Super Lemon Haze, courtesy of the Boutique.



&#8203;how many seeds/ s e e d s did you put down befor you picked the mother ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> haha ! had to laugh it wasnt the best bro we picked it up done night a shift went back at the hotel = SHIT HOLE at 3am done the lot and 12 cans went to sleep at 1pm bak in work at 6 lmaoo . Fucking wish i picked up off your cuz before i went home smoking fuck all you think i could find anything around this shit hole NOPE !! Go away to work and have it on tap go home FUCK ALL LMAO ! Cheers cheds made us all feel welcome lmao . Tell your lad Thanks very much.


no probs bro always welcome down this way  fuck knows wot its like down your way dry?? Im neva dry always somethin to move somewere haha that would do me nut in 



The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Cherry x Las's Super Lemon Haze, courtesy of the Boutique.


wot pheno ya clined from yorkie or cant ya work it out just yet?????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is that like the welsh but not as posh


no thats sheep seamen


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> no thats sheep seamen



sheep can sail lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> no probs bro always welcome down this way  fuck knows wot its like down your way dry?? Im neva dry always somethin to move somewere haha that would do me nut in
> 
> wot pheno ya clined from yorkie or cant ya work it out just yet?????



Where i am its either dry or shit either 1 lol you do get good sometimes you just hurry up and open shop LMAO


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Where i am its either dry or shit either 1 lol you do get good sometimes you just hurry up and open shop LMAO


&#8203;they will be little deals but they will look big in his hands...thats 4sure


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Do u know wot were on about ?? lol my boys neva skank no1 rule neva bite the hand that feeds ya no matter wot your situation is believe me ya follow that rule and every cunt will love ya aint that right rolla


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;they will be little deals but they will look big in his hands...thats 4sure




hahaha unlucky aint holding back tonight thats for sure lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Nice score mate when did he start throwing them out lol


I got these some months ago, I don't think many went out. Pukka and Mr West got some aswell I'm pretty sure.



unlucky said:


> &#8203;how many seeds/ s e e d s did you put down befor you picked the mother ?


I put four down and got 3 females, the clones are of the oldest as the other 2 only showed sex last week.



cheddar1985 said:


> wot pheno ya clined from yorkie or cant ya work it out just yet?????


The oldest one (the cloned one) I can see expressions of the Cheese,Cherry AK,Kryptonite Kush AND the Lemon Haze. 
One of the small ones looks to have a heavy Lemon Haze lean to it and the other one has got more cheese in it, it's got lovely double serrades and dark leaves.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

semen smart arse


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 19, 2012)

Night all work in 5 hours YIPPPIIEEE LMAO ! FUCK WORK !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Where i am its either dry or shit either 1 lol you do get good sometimes you just hurry up and open shop LMAO


I think i need to setup down your way mate sounds like plenty of money to be earned thats for sure lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I got these some months ago, I don't think many went out. Pukka and Mr West got some aswell I'm pretty sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any keeper lad let me know yh?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Do u know wot were on about ?? lol my boys neva skank no1 rule neva bite the hand that feeds ya no matter wot your situation is believe me ya follow that rule and every cunt will love ya aint that right rolla


&#8203;is that to me mr squeeky


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;is that to me mr squeeky


Im as squeeky as they come lass and yes that was to you miss lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

Remember that kid with the paid up house I told you about the other day Ched, the 60-40 split?

Well it turns out his cousin has got a paid up house as well, with a cellar!

........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Any keeper lad let me know yh?


No problem, I'll swap ye for a Las's Lemon?


----------



## unlucky (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im as squeeky as they come lass and yes that was to you miss lol



i was thinking you was going on about your online shop lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Do u know wot were on about ?? lol my boys neva skank no1 rule neva bite the hand that feeds ya no matter wot your situation is believe me ya follow that rule and every cunt will love ya aint that right rolla


true dat


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Remember that kid with the paid up house I told you about the other day Ched, the 60-40 split?
> 
> Well it turns out his cousin has got a paid up house as well, with a cellar!
> 
> ........


wot yas waitin for bro if they are kosha and know the score wot ya got to lose really??
Bout time ya had some luck mate seriously id av fuckin been put in a looney bin if i had wot happenes to u happen to me mate  i like to work on me jones now but given the chance and the right enviro i neva give it a miss unless i av nt the time


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No problem, I'll swap ye for a Las's Lemon?


Id av sorted ya that for nowt anyway lad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> wot yas waitin for bro if they are kosha and know the score wot ya got to lose really??


Eye, they've both done it before and the cousins been busted at a previous house, they're more than willing to get their hands dirty.

Easy money for me, I just provide genetics and knowledge for a hefty cut. Neither of them are tied to me in any way.

Worst comes to worst I lose some clones, big deal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id av sorted ya that for nowt anyway lad


Lol, crack on then!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 19, 2012)

rite think its time for beddy boes for me 
ill catch ya all later
peace


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah same here. The girl's calling and I've to be up for a blood test, happy days.

Laters.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wake up ya lazy cunts lol beutifull day in the mids fuckin rain and wind is always a nice mixer lmao can see me in the wagon a fair bit today ! With the heaters blastin of course


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gettin out in 5 min promise lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

how do all ya neer-do-wells?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

gaztoth u not get my email then? my emails empty. pm me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

Morning boys.


----------



## haloman420 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow over a million views.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

&#8203;only a mill...hhmm must get more banter going then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

morning miscreants!

am looking for ideas, anyone know of any other profitable plants you can grow indoors in a grow tent setup? am thinking of breeding orchids


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone got a cut of that las lemon going ? Cheers.


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 20, 2012)

anybody got anything nice goiing for crimbo ?
got som sour diesel riri cut x dj short blueberry and some exodus x cindy 99 pineapple pheno
maybe some santa maria for new years too!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning miscreants!
> 
> am looking for ideas, anyone know of any other profitable plants you can grow indoors in a grow tent setup? am thinking of breeding orchids


&#8203;hello don, cucumbers fast growers to, defo money to be made if you can sell to your local store


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

alreet hin, 

not sure cucumbers are really that profitable, they're only half a bar in the supermarkets.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> anybody got anything nice goiing for crimbo ?
> got som sour diesel riri cut x dj short blueberry and some exodus x cindy 99 pineapple pheno
> maybe some santa maria for new years too!



i did have some nice looking livers on the go but now there rusty as fook, i blame it all on chedz as he helps me fook them up 4sure............. he he she giggles


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin ladies,, CHEDZ PM BRUV AND YORKIE!!
> 
> how is all? im fucked just got back from hozzy today,, broke times had to weigh in the ps3  fucking babies and expence lol
> 
> how is all?


Know the feeling mate, Xbox is already gone n now im starting shifting all me grow equipt (ouch)


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet hin,
> 
> not sure cucumbers are really that profitable, they're only half a bar in the supermarkets.


&#8203;look in to it a little more don, organic is the way....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning miscreants!
> 
> am looking for ideas, anyone know of any other profitable plants you can grow indoors in a grow tent setup? am thinking of breeding orchids


Lillies aswell mate, I was thinking along the same lines a few years ago. 

Regular Lilies at the flower shop that are unusual breeds can be £3-£5 each, If you then put them in a little presentation pot and a fancy poly bag with ribbon then you're looking at £15-£30 each.

If seen them in Asda for £15 and thought I could do better.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

hec is this rollitup lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;organic is the way....................


*Mythbuster's time!*

Marco Pierre White celebrates the results of a large U.S. study that shows no nutritional or safety benefits of organic food

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2200477/If-smug-organic-mob-way-millions-families-able-afford-roast-chicken-Sunday-lunch.html


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *Mythbuster's time!*
> 
> Marco Pierre White celebrates the results of a large U.S. study that shows no nutritional or safety benefits of organic food
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2200477/If-smug-organic-mob-way-millions-families-able-afford-roast-chicken-Sunday-lunch.html


 im busted again.......dam..... lol, im not saying there is any good in organic but people buy in to it, the posh lot...................  thats why there is money to be made


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

what happin fuckers  been rained off work yay!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im busted again.......dam..... lol, im not saying there is any good in organic but people buy in to it, the posh lot...................  thats why there is money to be made


Since the recession you should see how many of that posh lot are shopping in Aldi!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> what happin fuckers  been rained off work yay!


Rained off work?! 

You're fucked for a bricklaying career in the UK no doubt!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Since the recession you should see how many of that posh lot are shopping in Aldi!


&#8203;i think aldi's veg is better than tesco/asda, i get veg for a care home and we had to make the move from tesco to aldi as cash flow was well (not flowing) lol but glad we did as its better and last longer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i think aldi's veg is better than tesco/asda, i get veg for a care home and we had to make the move from tesco to aldi as cash flow was well (not flowing) lol but glad we did as its better and last longer


I agree, Aldi corn on the cob is excellent. We eat a lot of corn in my house.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rained off work?!
> 
> You're fucked for a bricklaying career in the UK no doubt!


roofer actualy lol.
nd im my own boss so i shudda jus stuck it out but hey, im a lazy fucker lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2012)

Bollocks, just had a phone call from the landlord...since we missed 1 months rent there trying to evict us, fuck my luck another spanner in the works ffs


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> roofer actualy lol.
> nd im my own boss so i shudda jus stuck it out but hey, im a lazy fucker lol


u fat idle lazy fucker its pissin down here hence why im in the wagon lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> u fat idle lazy fucker its pissin down here hence why im in the wagon lmao


haha chedz. its same up here, iv got a job im halfway thru and left them with half a roof on lol its been felted so im hopeing its gonna b fine lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Bollocks, just had a phone call from the landlord...since we missed 1 months rent there trying to evict us, fuck my luck another spanner in the works ffs


Landlords can't evict anybody without a court order and rent arrears won't do it alone, the judge will just ask what is the problem with paying it back in instalments on top of your regular rent. 

And the only way they can evict you whilst in contract is if they want to live in the property themselves OR put it on the market.

It's a ballache mate but I wouldn't even worry about a months worth of rent.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thats the advantage of bein a scaff lol no worryin about the job not bein finished lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Thats the advantage of bein a scaff lol no worryin about the job not bein finished lmao


lol yeah, is that y ur sat on ur fucking arse in the wagon??? hahaha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *Mythbuster's time!*
> 
> Marco Pierre White celebrates the results of a large U.S. study that shows no nutritional or safety benefits of organic food
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2200477/If-smug-organic-mob-way-millions-families-able-afford-roast-chicken-Sunday-lunch.html


have to disagree with this 100per cent. u can make wot u want out any test or survey.
and marco piere white is a numpty who thinks staring at peeps makes him seem intimadating. wood laugh in his face.
lil brief history for u. did u no the mafia runs 90 per cent food, travel, clothing ranges in the usa all through mostly legal companys, its also true the mafia based food is sprayed and has a more crispy texture. noiw this is due to how they treat there foods.
also i will find u a link but back in the day this guy was diagnosed with lung cancer and given 6 month to live(think was in early thirtys at time), he refused radiotherepy and wentbout eating uncooked veg (organic) nuts, gave up all dairy due too the steroids and other shit in them and gave up all meats bar fish(only rarely tho).
he researched wot stops tumour growth and wot encourages it. he found the sprayed crops and dairy r full of shite that infact helps u to get cancer. 
within 2 years his cancer not only stopped growing but infact went completely. he is now in his 60s still on same diet. so yeah organic may b have same vitamins and goodness as sprayed shite but the sprayed shite still contains dangerous chemicials.
also nonorganic foods is a massive profitable buisness hence y the mafia runs a huge slice the world market and off course many a report will say its great eat as much as u want but in truth its just studys that miss out key facts amd studys done by peeps or companys who profit from selling non organic. if truth was out open then all farming wood have to change and quite dramatic also


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Landlords can't evict anybody without a court order and rent arrears won't do it alone, the judge will just ask what is the problem with paying it back in instalments on top of your regular rent.
> 
> And the only way they can evict you whilst in contract is if they want to live in the property themselves OR put it on the market.
> 
> It's a ballache mate but I wouldn't even worry about a months worth of rent.


Yeah cheers I know all that part of things its just a fucking ballache to go thru it all just because of them not being in the least understanding, its only 1 months rent an we have offered to pay it back in lumps over the next month an have told em it will be all paid up by end of next month but they just being dickheads all the whilst not maintaining the property properly( heating system, electrics, roofs etc all need replacing or work doing on them)


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol yeah, is that y ur sat on ur fucking arse in the wagon??? hahaha


Obviously lmao ill be out gettin soaked in 10min gettin soaked if i can be arsed if not ill still get me flat rate hahahahahha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

also y is it snobbery wanting to eat food how it was intended? without chemicals and shite init or steroids??

maybe that report should show the massive increase in cancer and tumours since the influx spray foods.... but then that wood prove that report bogus


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Obviously lmao ill be out gettin soaked in 10min gettin soaked if i can be arsed if not ill still get me flat rate hahahahahha


id be fuckin it off if i was on flat rate haha


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I agree, Aldi corn on the cob is excellent. We eat a lot of corn in my house.


&#8203;yes me to but for the old dears i have to over cook them for there gums lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> also y is it snobbery wanting to eat food how it was intended? without chemicals and shite init or steroids??
> 
> maybe that report should show the massive increase in cancer and tumours since the influx spray foods.... but then that wood prove that report bogus


You have to put it into context and when Jamie Oliver bangs on about organic food at no point does he ever mention chemicals and shite. Around 90% of the worlds wheat,corn and rice crops (among others) are genetically modified for a reason. Simply because if they weren't then we couldn't possibly produce enough to sustain the population, the crops would be wiped out by disease on a regular basis.

Cancer and tumours have risen since the influx of such foods but can't be attributed to it so it's irrelevant, on the flip side to that coin we could bang on about fluoride in the water,99% of the human race being lactose intolerant and the pharmaceutical industry killing us on a daily basis. Ahh but no, people are more bothered about wax on there fucking lemons!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> also y is it snobbery wanting to eat food how it was intended? without chemicals and shite init or steroids??
> 
> maybe that report should show the massive increase in cancer and tumours since the influx spray foods.... but then that wood prove that report bogus



lots on the rock "n" roll just not got the money to spend...it as to be cheep cheep, same shiz with chickens... if you don't have money what can you do


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

not forme at all mate. ive had to research tumours and cancer for years being its in my family and thousands off reports out there shows modern day food is a main course. its same as sweetners contain same chemicails that r found in rsat poision, mcdonalds cheese cant break down in human bodys etc etc, 
food is massive profits to these companys if u think for one min peeps sell sprayed foods for the good off man kind then thats very silly view.
u no humans eat something like 5 per cent the natural eadable vegetation available, so in truth there still way more natural food available then there r peeps still to this day.
but y dont we eaat these herbs,veg,leaves? cos its not profitable to supermarkets or farmers and its not taught to peeps. i mean who here could b dropped in a forest with nothing and survive a week without going into civalisation? i wood say a few ex soldiers who have that training and can identify wot is eadible and wot isnt.
i must dash gotta go on run but i wil return to continue this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lots on the rock "n" roll just not got the money to spend...it as to be cheep cheep, same shiz with chickens... if you don't have money what can you do


Eye, I can get four 1.5 kilo halal (killed same day) chickens,ready skinned and marinated in a choice of flavours for the price of just one plain organic chicken.

I know why I don't buy organic.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> not forme at all mate. ive had to research tumours and cancer for years being its in my family and thousands off reports out there shows modern day food is a main course. its same as sweetners contain same chemicails that r found in rsat poision, mcdonalds cheese cant break down in human bodys etc etc,
> food is massive profits to these companys if u think for one min peeps sell sprayed foods for the good off man kind then thats very silly view.
> u no humans eat something like 5 per cent the natural eadable vegetation available, so in truth there still way more natural food available then there r peeps still to this day.
> but y dont we eaat these herbs,veg,leaves? cos its not profitable to supermarkets or farmers and its not taught to peeps. i mean who here could b dropped in a forest with nothing and survive a week without going into civalisation? i wood say a few ex soldiers who have that training and can identify wot is eadible and wot isnt.
> i must dash gotta go on run but i wil return to continue this



i can, ive spent time with ray mears doing bushcraft, i love that sort of thing...setting traps get a fire going from sticks............. hard work but fun, sorry about cancer in your family....mine too


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, I can get four 1.5 kilo halal (killed same day) chickens,ready skinned and marinated in a choice of flavours for the price of just one plain organic chicken.
> 
> I know why I don't buy organic.



its fecking sad that money is worth more than life with some of these feckers , gets right on my wick


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

you feckers have got me upset now thinking about this................. im off for a smoke to chill out...have fun men 
........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

sat here shittin meself coz getting new boiler fitted!! ther in the attick wer sum ducting goes but its not the silver stuff and its just laying on the floor at the back end of the attick

PAARRAANOIAAA


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its fecking sad that money is worth more than life with some of these feckers , gets right on my wick





unlucky said:


> you feckers have got me upset now thinking about this................. im off for a smoke to chill out...have fun men
> ........


Wow! What the fuck happened there?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

my beans have jus arrived  think i mite start sum germination


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

So the NHS pretty much stopped buying alcohol swabs for sterilising injection sites years ago, they say the benefit doesn't justify the cost.

Look what I got on both arms whilst getting a blood test this morning.



Oh the irony!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

wen is it officially wen a plant is out seedling phase and classed as a young plant instead? is it on the nodes wen it hits a certain amount?
debating whether tofeed my bitches yet? few seem b wanting feeding.
is it just 1st couple weeks they classed as seedlings?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the NHS pretty much stopped buying alcohol swabs for sterilising injection sites years ago, they say the benefit doesn't justify the cost.
> 
> Look what I got on both arms whilst getting a blood test this morning.
> 
> ...


yeh but they give alcohiloic swabs to the smackheads for the digs¬!!! fuking mental,

the boiler saga cointinuues im being as nice as i can to the fuckers while trying to keep ther attention away from the back of the attick LMAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen is it officially wen a plant is out seedling phase and classed as a young plant instead? is it on the nodes wen it hits a certain amount?
> debating whether tofeed my bitches yet? few seem b wanting feeding.
> is it just 1st couple weeks they classed as seedlings?


id say after ther first set of nodes its a yuoung plant,, thats wen i start adding canna start nutes,, gets em nice and ready fro the full nutes,


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

c i thought was 3rd set nodes and 4 th set time lst or top???
not a biggy was just wondering wen u all class it and see how different answers was
ic3 u never answered my qu other day? who in ya baby pic has the 1 finger nail polished bright red? i hope it ent u hahah


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

Awright "Jobby Weakers".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Awright "Jobby Weakers".


........Dude.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Awright "Jobby Weakers".


Just the man actually.

A couple of young lady friends of mine are visiting the Dam for a birthday in a fortnight, in your opinion which shop has the best quality shit.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

quote of the day
" i never wonder to see men wicked but i often wonder to see them not ashamed" jonathan swift (1711)


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

My shop has the best quality shit........period. 

Second best quality shit can be found at the Grey Area, lol. They just got some nice Holy Grail Kush in, also got Casey Jones, Grey Haze, Silver Bubble, and if they ask really really nicely, the owner may even bring them some DOG in, but they got to be hot and have toight toight buts, lol. In a frotnight my current crop may even be cured......


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

lol at frotnight....more like Frightnight!

[youtube]S7PgXEz1t2k[/youtube]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

jus took a couple more snaps of the girls, they are now at jus over 3 weeks (23 days)
what u guys think??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey [email protected] area is great for weed, most of the other places have been tumbled. I tried some tsliba from cheech and chong......was beautiful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

i just wish they had better seats. and a bar. felt like i was in a school lunch hall all over again, except more stoned


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just wish they had better seats. and a bar. felt like i was in a school lunch hall all over again, except more stoned


but don theres smokeys 5 min away and its always empty. i wood if i was yorkies mates buy from the grey area and if packed stroll down to smokeys and smoke it there hahah


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

and then get ripped for the drinks and fake beer, lol....non alcoholic beer, which they only tell you after you have ordered it!


mad dog bark said:


> but don theres smokeys 5 min away and its always empty. i wood if i was yorkies mates buy from the grey area and if packed stroll down to smokeys and smoke it there hahah



Nes Cafe,
Cafe Belushi (part of Hotel Winston)
Cafe Schuim
Susies Bar
a few places you can smoke, and drink....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

Just don't drink lots of malts with weed. It makes you invisible


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

my head hurts now i got eledctrciian here,, that fucking boiler dude was in attick for agggess,, but i guess if hed reported anything the ppasrky wouldnt have come would he?


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> . It makes you dribble


mmmn......



IC3M4L3 said:


> my head hurts now i got eledctrciian here,, that fucking boiler dude was in attick for agggess,, but i guess if hed reported anything the ppasrky wouldnt have come would he?


para Pete, chill out. They will send you a letter to let you know when they are going to bustikate you, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my head hurts now i got eledctrciian here,, that fucking boiler dude was in attick for agggess,, but i guess if hed reported anything the ppasrky wouldnt have come would he?


Not sure how you're making that connection to be honest, but whatever keeps yuo happy 

But i think you should be fine, don't think there are that many blue collar workers out there who would give two damns about a small grow op if they found one, they'd probably think that it was cool as opposed to thinking they should phone the police.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

TTT, doth speaketh truths IC3.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

DST said:


> TTT, doth speaketh truths IC3. I speaketh the SHITE




2 can play that game old yin........Cesar salad all round then


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2012)

Thought you lot might like to see this pic i found....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

yeh i did him 2 films AND fixed his iphone 4s hed fucked up ,, just been a nice guy  

came to the conlcuison coz if hed reporeted it then no way wuold they send a electrician out,, they get popo out ? fuken sent my luight schedule out of wach ,, i did remember to make sure they neevr came on this morning lmao im not that divvy belive it or not

going to hozpital to se new baby now again fucking taxis are not cheap,,ttyl guys



Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might like to see this pic i found....
> View attachment 2342180




behave u couldnt get a tok of that let alone it burn even? surely? thats nuts


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> came to the conlcuison coz if hed reporeted it then no way wuold they send a electrician out,, they get popo out ?


Why would they not send an electrician out. If anything they would ask for the electrician to go out, then there are two seperate witnesses. They can't just kick your front door in because someone said they'd seen a grow in your attic. while the police force and system is corrupt, they still require such a thing as evidence. Seems to me you' are making a connection where there is none. Not to mention, if the electrician goes over, then he has done some work, for which he must be paid. Sorry i just don't agree with the association you are making. Oe could also argue that if an elecctrician was due, then the police if they were informed, would tell him to keep his appointment so as not to raise suspicion on your behalf and as such clean up shop before they could organise getting evidence and as such a warrant, said argument can backed up by the fact that you are thinking that the police havn't been informed because the electrician came.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might like to see this pic i found....
> View attachment 2342180


dude, that spliff is epic


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Why would they not send an electrician out. If anything they would ask for the electrician to go out, then there are two seperate witnesses. They can't just kick your front door in because someone said they'd seen a grow in your attic. while the police force and system is corrupt, they still require such a thing as evidence. Seems to me you' are making a connection where there is none. Not to mention, if the electrician goes over, then he has done some work, for which he must be paid. Sorry i just don't agree with the association you are making. Oe could also argue that if an elecctrician was due, then the police if they were informed, would tell him to keep his appointment so as not to raise suspicion on your behalf and as such clean up shop before they could organise getting evidence and as such a warrant, said argument can backed up by the fact that you are thinking that the police havn't been informed because the electrician came.



Need 2 reports TTT but they will just make up another informant and that was from the horses mouth


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

When you go on holiday to Cyprus and meet the head of intelligence for Strathclyde police and get him mullered on whisky, cunt sung like a canary. Played him like a fiddle.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2012)

like billy said.. seem to be forgetting that cops are usually dirty fucking lying cunts..
they'll just make something up..



tip top toker said:


> Why would they not send an electrician out. If anything they would ask for the electrician to go out, then there are two seperate witnesses. They can't just kick your front door in because someone said they'd seen a grow in your attic. while the police force and system is corrupt, they still require such a thing as evidence. Seems to me you' are making a connection where there is none. Not to mention, if the electrician goes over, then he has done some work, for which he must be paid. Sorry i just don't agree with the association you are making. Oe could also argue that if an elecctrician was due, then the police if they were informed, would tell him to keep his appointment so as not to raise suspicion on your behalf and as such clean up shop before they could organise getting evidence and as such a warrant, said argument can backed up by the fact that you are thinking that the police havn't been informed because the electrician came.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wow! What the fuck happened there?



sorry, i tried to stop it getting to me, im a soft cow at times thats for sure


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the NHS pretty much stopped buying alcohol swabs for sterilising injection sites years ago, they say the benefit doesn't justify the cost.
> 
> Look what I got on both arms whilst getting a blood test this morning.
> 
> ...


OMG your not BROWN


----------



## unlucky (Sep 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> my beans have jus arrived  think i mite start sum germination



not with sheep semen i hope


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Need 2 reports TTT but they will just make up another informant and that was from the horses mouth


and my grow room is NOT in my attick,, i got it pretty tidy up ther cleaned away like and luckily i didnt buy that silver ducting and just the plastic white stuf layed across the attick floor with holes along it tiny ones, to disperse heat more evenly,, so it basically looks like a old dryer hose on the floor, the only thihng i know FACT he seen was 2 small cfl bulbs,

im just gettin parra with my rec and amount of nill result raids sureley theyd have been round by now,, lets see if my camoflagu holds  lol


so just got bak from hossy how is everyone? babys stil fucing tiny


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the NHS pretty much stopped buying alcohol swabs for sterilising injection sites years ago, they say the benefit doesn't justify the cost.
> 
> Look what I got on both arms whilst getting a blood test this morning.
> 
> ...


You bleed longer when you use swabs.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2012)

slutmonkeys how diddle do?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> You bleed longer when you use swabs.


think hes talking to clean the area not after?? but they used em before and after dint they


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 20, 2012)

View attachment 2342508

Where i am at the moment guys . Got 2 phycosis 5 sour flame og and 1 dinafem og kush .

Be flipping in about 2 weeks waiting for the sour's to grow a bit more .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> not with sheep semen i hope


yeah im genetically splicing a new fucked up strain of ganj, think i gonna call it 'angel semen'


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

whats happenin bitches, aint been on in a while been busy as fuck away with work and no internet. billy i still got near an O of that black stuff, it just dont get u stoned not all it was made out to be but does when theres nothing else or when i need a smoke but got things to do lol.

finally got all these exo and psychosis on the go in a new setup, the first three where taken today an the last three about a week ago. 6 rows of 3, the first and last three are psycho and the rest are exo. the psycho rooted far better for me than the exo thats why the exo are behind, not ideal but dont have the time to start again as i need this asap! goin into 12/12 very soon. hope it works out ok with the different heights thot id put the small ones in the middle so they still get light. 3 600w lights above, what yas think??????


the first and seconds the same pic, fucked up there lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking spot on there mg I always found the psycho rooted quickest mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2012)

howdy mastergrow, good to see you're still alive and kicking  Send that hash my way if you're bored with it  dunt do fuck all but i need something mroe than a ciggy right now. Still no pay day in sight for me the bastards, so been emptying out all my seed bags and scraping up all the lil fragments. Got one mini joint left. No work for me tonight, looks like i'm not gonna be getting my house for a long while, can't risk it unless i get a steady 40 hour week, fucking me off royally. It's thursday and i've done 4 hours so far this week, takes the piss, i was put under the impression i'd taken on a full time position. Fucking Portuguese


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looking spot on there mg I always found the psycho rooted quickest mate


id far better sucess rooting the psycho, loads of the exo cuts never rooted at all but about 90% of the psycho did. ill get the hang of it yet!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> howdy mastergrow, good to see you're still alive and kicking  Send that hash my way if you're bored with it  dunt do fuck all but i need something mroe than a ciggy right now. Still no pay day in sight for me the bastards, so been emptying out all my seed bags and scraping up all the lil fragments. Got one mini joint left. No work for me tonight, looks like i'm not gonna be getting my house for a long while, can't risk it unless i get a steady 40 hour week, fucking me off royally. It's thursday and i've done 4 hours so far this week, takes the piss, i was put under the impression i'd taken on a full time position. Fucking Portuguese


40 hr weeks arent even any good to me m8, if i can i do 12 hr days 7 days a week big fuckin mortgage and all that shite to pay, once i get this system dialled in and hopefully once they come out theres the same goin straight back in there ill not need to be doin these big hours


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, not for me thanks, i like the simple life. I'm just wanting a 40 hour week at minimum wage. With that i can then afford a £650 a month rent which would have me singing


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

sambo m8, ill try and get a pic up tomoro of the 2 mothers they came from, they wer only put into flowering a week ago, there lookin spot on in there scrogg cant wait for them to start showing buds


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, not for me thanks, i like the simple life. I'm just wanting a 40 hour week at minimum wage. With that i can then afford a £650 a month rent which would have me singing


wish i neva had the house sometimes m8, made a mistake buyin at wrong time and all that, now i just gotta bust my balls and get it payed for


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 20, 2012)

grows looking very nice mg, look forward to seeing the mothers.

tried some of the ghs exo the other week, not alot like the real deal imo but still nice weed.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, that reminds me, i've a Greenthumb exo sed with my name on it, must get that email sent off.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> grows looking very nice mg, look forward to seeing the mothers.
> 
> tried some of the ghs exo the other week, not alot like the real deal imo but still nice weed.


aye m8 its deffo nice weed, im liking these psycho even the mother is alot bigger, they just seem to work better maybe in the hydro. well see what the yeilds like off them but id near go for more psycho on the next run. u got something on the go then?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> aye m8 its deffo nice weed, im liking these psycho even the mother is alot bigger, they just seem to work better maybe in the hydro. well see what the yeilds like off them but id near go for more psycho on the next run. u got something on the go then?


yeah got 6 exo under 1200 in 20ltr airpots, only just flipped em tho so still a way of harvest.

the exo and pyscho are very similar smokes, pyscho abit more fruity than just the pure cheese tho i prefer the exo cause it finishes quicker.

you carnt go wrong with either strain tho, doubt theres too many that holding both them clone-onlys where u are?

as for the cloning i think its just methods cause i aint had probs with any of them livers,pyscho,exo,slh only problems ive had with cloning was when i tried the root riots fucking things some batches would root lovely and quick too but others would all flop then only half would recover.

i like the jiffy pellets cause ya can get a nice tight fit on the clone.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah got 6 exo under 1200 in 20ltr airpots, only just flipped em tho so still a way of harvest.
> 
> the exo and pyscho are very similar smokes, pyscho abit more fruity than just the pure cheese tho i prefer the exo cause it finishes quicker.
> 
> you carnt go wrong with either strain tho, doubt theres too many that holding both them clone-onlys where u are?


sounds good m8, think im goina flip mine tomoro so they shouldnt be far apart then. dont want the bigger ones gettin too big wana try and keep it neat this time, when i was usin the tent they were always outta control lol!

from what i tasted of them i liked the exo better too but which ever yeilds best for me is what im goin for. goina try holdin on to these strains i gotta a few placed about so i dont lose em lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

this was the mothers about two weeks or so before they went into the scrogg and into flower

I musta took about 40 clones between the two of them or they would ave been far bigger


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 20, 2012)

fucking el mg they are beast m8, what lighting you gonna flower them under?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mg they are beast m8, what lighting you gonna flower them under?


the scrogg there in is well full and theres a 600w with another 400w to go in if needed, there in a wilma system now


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> the scrogg there in is well full and theres a 600w with another 400w to go in if needed, there in a wilma system now


they are gonna look fucking nice mg when well into flower,10oz+ a piece i reckon.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they are gonna look fucking nice mg when well into flower,10oz+ a piece i reckon.


thatd be well nice but well see, the psycho is a good bit bigger than the exo and taking up a bit more room in the net, i had to scrogg them cos theres just no room where there at, think it was best. if i got even 15 id be well happy and its about a week or two before the 18 so hopefully be a nice xmas.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> thatd be well nice but well see, the psycho is a good bit bigger than the exo and taking up a bit more room in the net, i had to scrogg them cos theres just no room where there at, think it was best. if i got even 15 id be well happy and its about a week or two before the 18 so hopefully be a nice xmas.


i think your piss 15 mg, my last grow i had 4 all in different sized pots i set the grow up abit rushed before i went south africa for a month, neway had 1 exo in a 20ltr airpot in soil and it yielded near 9oz, was nowhere near as big as them or scrogged and soil too.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think your piss 15 mg, my last grow i had 4 all in different sized pots i set the grow up abit rushed before i went south africa for a month, neway had 1 exo in a 20ltr airpot in soil and it yielded near 9oz, was nowhere near as big as them or scrogged and soil too.


thats good to hear m8 ur getting my hopes up lol. most i done in a scrogg was 18 and this ones a little bigger sized rack so u could be right m8

and the cloning m8, the psycho were all in jiffy pellets and the exo in the spray cloner, wont be using that again, jiffys from now on


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XPKZKYjYjtc]http://youtu.be/XPKZKYjYjtc[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Morning guys.....I really wish there was one day a year you could kick the Mrs right in the fud.lol

Anyway it's Friday, will be participating in the falling down juice tonight


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

what's her royal highness done now Billy? lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

she borrowed his best frock, and u no billy,kitty can scratch hahaha
how do all boys and gals


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning guys.....I really wish there was one day a year you could kick the Mrs right in the fud.lol
> 
> Anyway it's Friday, will be participating in the falling down juice tonight


woman troubles billy? remember ya last todo with a chic? u took a right thumping to the eye fella.
keep calm, can u not just trade in for a newer model hahah


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

DST said:


> and then get ripped for the drinks and fake beer, lol....non alcoholic beer, which they only tell you after you have ordered it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont drink really matey so i woodnt no, coffee was alright there tho
i wood go pub for booze not a cafe, it wood interfere with the smoking and that dont happen on my watch hahah


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

cafes are called pubs here dafty.......or vice versa.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Just a bit of pointless moaning.......and it was ma nose MDB. Just 2 black eyes as per. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> billy i still got near an O of that black stuff, it just dont get u stoned not all it was made out to be


It get's me stoned. Red eye,drooling into the sofa stoned to be exact. Thinking that smoking old-school hashish in joints will get you as stoned as bud from the same amount is just silly (especially at the price). 
Also it's the exact same stuff we used to get back in the day, the smell can't be mistaken. Billy didn't pull the wool over anybody's eyes it's exactly what it's made out to be, 'gold seal' no more,no less.

I'm smoking about 1.5-2g of it a day in the bubble pipe and I've got twisted every day for the past 3 weeks or so, It does get you as stoned as bud but it just takes a little more and a little longer to get there.

People seem to forget that commercial hashish hasn't got any more potent over the years but bud has.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Morning boys.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2012)

Morning


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow just didn't get the bit that Billy had personally poohed in! Twas good shit!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It get's me stoned. Red eye,drooling into the sofa stoned to be exact. Thinking that smoking old-school hashish in joints will get you as stoned as bud from the same amount is just silly (especially at the price).
> Also it's the exact same stuff we used to get back in the day, the smell can't be mistaken. Billy didn't pull the wool over anybody's eyes it's exactly what it's made out to be, 'gold seal' no more,no less.
> 
> I'm smoking about 1.5-2g of it a day in the bubble pipe and I've got twisted every day for the past 3 weeks or so, It does get you as stoned as bud but it just takes a little more and a little longer to get there.
> ...


I ain't goina get into an argument about the stuff but as I said it don't get me stoned and def not so I'm drooling, maybe cos I been smokin grass flat out lately. I love my good hash m8, and I've smoked a lotta good stuff in the past but this just doesn't seem very potent , I've a bit of bubble that I made and I get a far better stone of it and it's by far not the best bubble I've made. Still don't mind it at the price, it will be smoked. It's what I blast first thing in the mornin so I can actually do shit and not ly monged for a few hours which is what im like after blasting grass in the mornin


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Mastergrow just didn't get the bit that Billy had personally poohed in! Twas good shit!


I would say Billy's poos more potent


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Lmao now there's me thinking for years that yman can handle his smoke

For the price if ya can get rid of then its a good buy, but gets ya drooling lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lmao now there's me thinking for years that yman can handle his smoke
> 
> For the price if ya can get rid of then its a good buy, but gets ya drooling lmfao


well if its getting him drooling OBVIOUSLY bills been holding back the good stuff for bar buyers!! the titearse,, typical scot

howis everyone? baby should/maybe out on mondey,,, no shit guys shes fucking tiney TINEY no shit u think ur gunna break her she looke like a grape with matchsticks as legs and arms ther that skinny

unlike sambos head for instance,unlike a grape his big bubble but baldy head has its own orbit!!

u get the dfrence c?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

everybody reacts different. only nice hashs i had was some pollen from some gypsys wen we traded mercury so they could use them for arrow tips haha dodgy feckers, and some bubble hash or something from the dam. it was oily stuff with green buds pressed in it, was in some kinda like greese prove paper, but man did it kick. 
double 00 had its day also.
i wood only smoke hash now if was from a good grower who took pride in his work and made hash from trim or buds


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats on the kiddo ic3, hope alls good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't goina get into an argument about the stuff but as I said it don't get me stoned and def not so I'm drooling, maybe cos I been smokin grass flat out lately. I love my good hash m8, and I've smoked a lotta good stuff in the past but this just doesn't seem very potent , I've a bit of bubble that I made and I get a far better stone of it and it's by far not the best bubble I've made. Still don't mind it at the price, it will be smoked. It's what I blast first thing in the mornin so I can actually do shit and not ly monged for a few hours which is what im like after blasting grass in the mornin


No argument intended mate, I was just saying.

It doesn't seem very potent to home made hash and bubble because it isn't obviously, like I said people seem to forget.



newuserlol said:


> Lmao now there's me thinking for years that yman can handle his smoke
> 
> For the price if ya can get rid of then its a good buy, but gets ya drooling lmfao


I've no interest in being mellow, I want to be red eye and twisted from the moment I've finished my morning coffee. I'll toke toe to toe with anybody but pissing about smoking joints and we'll be here all day, not to mention wasting half the weed as it's burning away in between tokes.

I've been smoking weed for 18 years and vaping for the last 4 since I stopped smoking cigs, my vape broke so now I'm back on the bubble pipe.

I can handle my smoke mate I'm just efficient when I do.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ic3 u get pm lad???


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

right dudes and dude ettes i need advice. i got a clone few weeks old and its just coming into veg now, taken fecking ages man but i love the pheno and aint giving upon her.
i niticed last week burn on plant but thing is i ent fed it nor have strong soil, infact its seedling soil and never had this trouble using it before. now i sprayed some bug clear mite shite on it week or so ago. u think the spray is wot cooked it abit?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> right dudes and dude ettes i need advice. i got a clone few weeks old and its just coming into veg now, taken fecking ages man but i love the pheno and aint giving upon her.
> i niticed last week burn on plant but thing is i ent fed it nor have strong soil, infact its seedling soil and never had this trouble using it before. now i sprayed some bug clear mite shite on it week or so ago. u think the spray is wot cooked it abit?



if u did it with light on yes,, i done it before a small drop of water and with the light on it acts as magyfying glass,, if everything is as normal then thats the only thing it can be.
but saying that sum of my clones have lost a few leaves or had a couple dry up while in 18-6 so could just be the plant,, if it grows just snip the leaf to stop the plant trying to fix it

CHEDZ BAKATCHA,, DONT KNOW Y U JUST DONT RING ME ON HOUSEPHONE? SAVES U BEING A TARD AND SENDING BLANK MESSAGES? silly


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> right dudes and dude ettes i need advice. i got a clone few weeks old and its just coming into veg now, taken fecking ages man but i love the pheno and aint giving upon her.
> i niticed last week burn on plant but thing is i ent fed it nor have strong soil, infact its seedling soil and never had this trouble using it before. now i sprayed some bug clear mite shite on it week or so ago. u think the spray is wot cooked it abit?


sounds about right maddog mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Now then West, you good?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

just found it odd it only has done it to the one clone, other is ok,i also sprayed some young seedlings but they r fine??
no ic3 i learnt the hard way with spraying with lights on hahah never to do again


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha yorky I had some 30 quid a oz soapbar other day that was stronger 1 bucket off the neighber got me smashed where I was doin about 2g on bong of billys with no effect it's the cheap squidgy black you can get from anywhere all year for 60 a oz with a gold stamp on it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha yorky I had some 30 quid a oz soapbar other day that was stronger 1 bucket off the neighber got me smashed where I was doin about 2g on bong of billys with no effect it's the cheap squidgy black you can get from anywhere all year for 60 a oz with a gold stamp on it lol


1 bucket of £30 an oz soap mashed you?

1) Do you realise what must be in that soap for it to be able to do that? 

2) So what you are saying is that Billy's is fake? Bollocks mate, you obviously haven't had enough through your hands to know the difference.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Bollax yman pukka is right, I can even be arsed nemore with the hashwars but its most deffo you who hasn't a clue if that's getting u mashed and ur thinking its anything but fake and widely available, I was offered it at 80 a oz from london, have brought it local its just the new soapbar squidgy soapbar but contaminated shit all the same.

But there plenty of fools out there who will think it half decent and can be sold so like I said already its still a good buy at bills prices.

But real goldseal lmao next up ur be claiming afghan produces more hash than morraco lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

hash wars hahaha. good us brits love to argue dont we... fight r shadows for the giigle of it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Bollax yman pukka is right, I can even be arsed nemore with the hashwars but its most deffo you who hasn't a clue if that's getting u mashed and ur thinking its anything but fake and widely available, I was offered it at 80 a oz from london, have brought it local its just the new soapbar squidgy soapbar but contaminated shit all the same.


Yes OK I haven't got a clue, it's fake and widely available, new soapbar, contaminated.

You were offered SOME squidgy black from London or you were offered THAT squidgy black from London? 

Lmao yeah I've never had tons of squidgy in my hands me, wouldn't know what the fuck it looks like ha ha.

Whatever, we'll just have to agree to disagree wont we.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol yeah 1 bucket ant smoked rocky in years fucked me up stoned wasn't chucking 1 or nothin, lasted for a while aswell what I'm getting at is your still a cock lol an if that of bills is makin you drool then your a bigger pussy then I thought lol ........don't give a fuck how long you been handlin it mate you ant got a clue.


----------



## TicKle (Sep 21, 2012)

Chill guys.
Those who liked it can buy again, those who dident, wont. simples 

Aint worth all the drama!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol yeah 1 bucket ant smoked rocky in years fucked me up stoned wasn't chucking 1 or nothin, lasted for a while aswell what I'm getting at is your still a cock lol an if that of bills is makin you drool then your a bigger pussy then I thought lol ........don't give a fuck how long you been handlin it mate you ant got a clue.


I ent really smoked a thing in the last 6 months, my tollerance is non-existant, that "gold seal" was fucking bollocks. Only way i'd have gotten bleary and red eyed from it would be to smeal the stuff under me eyelids! Drooling, lolll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol yeah 1 bucket ant smoked rocky in years fucked me up stoned wasn't chucking 1 or nothin, lasted for a while aswell what I'm getting at is your still a cock lol an if that of bills is makin you drool then your a bigger pussy then I thought lol ........don't give a fuck how long you been handlin it mate you ant got a clue.


What's with the "cock" shit Pukka? No fucking need.

You obviously don't know what is in that soap for 30 an oz and it shows that YOU don't really have a clue.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Hhhhhhmmmm I wonder why the Afghans smoke it in big fuck off hookahs?!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2012)

Wouldn't know. But it doesn't make any difference to the fact that it gives me fuck all in terms of being high. that is the simple fact of the matter in my case. As i have said previously, i got what i paid for, and for the price what i got was rightly a load of bollocks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

And you've had soft black in the past that was a million times better?

Commercial black.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

The cock was just a piss take from last time yorky chill the fuck out we all know your a pussy smoker now end of lol

I could hit the 4g I have now in 1 go an not get a buzz lol drooling.....old dealer who's 48 sold seal for other 20 years says it fake, best fake he's seen mind even had him fooled of half a spliff just said it went very clean smells funny burnin an don't taste fuck all like seal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

this place is like fuckin eastenders at times.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The cock was just a piss take from last time yorky chill the fuck out we all know your a pussy smoker now end of lol
> 
> I could hit the 4g I have now in 1 go an not get a buzz lol drooling.....old dealer who's 48 sold seal for other 20 years says it fake, best fake he's seen mind even had him fooled of half a spliff just said it went very clean smells funny burnin an don't taste fuck all like seal.


1) "Wasn't very clean". It's very clean, it burns to a light grey.

2) "Smells funny burning". They put oils in it when it's made to keep it soft or it would go hard pretty quick as the essential oils evaporate and it oxidises. If the stamp on it (written in Arabic) is accurate then it's 13 years old, your guy that sold seal for 20 years would know this.

3) "Don't taste fuck all like seal". There are different types of seal, the one that is nearly green in the middle with the red cellophane wrapper and also 'Golfball' being the among the better. Your guy that sold seal for 20 years would know this too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

u get wat u pay for innit,,,, if your making coin o fthe stuff fukit who cares


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u get wat u pay for innit,,,, if your making coin o fthe stuff fukit who cares


Eye, mine went for £100 an oz. 

Not bad for fake!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

I was shifting Qs at 40s lol the mugs no cunt came back for 2nds an had few kick off cos was shite lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you've had soft black in the past that was a million times better?
> 
> Commercial black.


actually, i have, a friend from Durham sent me a quarter. But my point has nothing to do with whether there is better to be had, my point is with regard to it being shit. The notion of red eyed and drooling is just laughable, did sweet bugger all for me and i ent been smoking in 6 months, maybe a teenth every month or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I was shifting Qs at 40s lol the mugs no cunt came back for 2nds


I wouldn't at that price either.

So just out of interest Pukka, this £30 an oz soap that mashes you. Is it £30 an oz in singles or bulk?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

fuck a duck here we go again.
u no peeps r starving, have dieses, or going through tough times and u all crying over hash which u all could off made a lil sum off???
isnt it time to chill the feckout and if u cant have each others shit without being upset or slating each other then stop swapping n trading or buying


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes OK I haven't got a clue, it's fake and widely available, new soapbar, contaminated.
> 
> You were offered SOME squidgy black from London or you were offered THAT squidgy black from London?
> 
> ...


I just put it all in the fake catagory, its trying to be afghan but isn't so yeah I call it fake.

The stuff from london was very similar just fake goldseal, prob a bit rougher in flavour than bills but a touch more stoney.

Have brought it in bucks too, and even got ripped for a 8th on the road samey stuff again.

But as already said if ya got people buying it and making a few quid then alls good.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> fuck a duck here we go again.
> u no peeps r starving, have dieses, or going through tough times and u all crying over hash which u all could off made a lil sum off???
> isnt it time to chill the feckout and if u cant have each others shit without being upset or slating each other then stop swapping n trading or buying


Fuck off and go eat some organic veg lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 21, 2012)

itmust b once a week a ruck starts here either fairy not arriving or peeps saying each others is shite.............................................................................................................................................................................................. my children have better manners and respect.....................................................mad dog out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I just put it all in the fake catagory, its trying to be afghan but isn't so yeah I call it fake.
> 
> The stuff from london was very similar just fake goldseal, prob a bit rougher in flavour than bills but a touch more stoney.
> 
> ...


So then what does proper look like?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So then what does proper look like?


Greeny with the purple pink dots no???

Yman if ur happy smoking it and selling it then crack on aint shit to me, we already had the hashwars when u where on hols...


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

Look what you've started now yorkie lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Look what you've started now yorkie lmao


I know, fucking escalated a bit that didn't it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know, fucking escalated a bit that didn't it!


always does with you ya instigator!! lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Greeny with the purple pink dots no???


Purple pink dots? You've lost me there mate. I'm not sure how hash gets pink dots in it?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Ne1 read bout that bitcoin robbery? Russian hackers aparently 160k worth!!!

Fucking lucky bastards lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

All cos u brought up my post ffrom last night lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ne1 read bout that bitcoin robbery? Russian hackers aparently 160k worth!!!
> 
> Fucking lucky bastards lol


the sneaky russians man lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ne1 read bout that bitcoin robbery? Russian hackers aparently 160k worth!!!
> 
> Fucking lucky bastards lol


I read it m8, they haven't started spending any of it yet tho, they say they are able to see what it's goina be spent on. It'd be fuckin hard to sit on all them Bitcoins and not be able to spend them. The rates away up again too, £8 odd, I'm goina have to wait till harvest before I can get me some again


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

You have to have a bar to get at 30s but I can get singles cos I no the kid thinkin about gettin 1 for emergencies as went to bad atall.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I read it m8, they haven't started spending any of it yet tho, they say they are able to see what it's goina be spent on. It'd be fuckin hard to sit on all them Bitcoins and not be able to spend them. The rates away up again too, £8 odd, I'm goina have to wait till harvest before I can get me some again


They can see what they're being spent on but not by who, that's the whole point isn't it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You have to have a bar to get at 30s but I can get singles cos I no the kid thinkin about gettin 1 for emergencies as went to bad atall.


So what's a Q cost?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Purple pink dots? You've lost me there mate. I'm not sure how hash gets pink dots in it?


Don't tel me u never had the stuff with the blue n yellow dots???


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They can see what they're being spent on but not by who, that's the whole point isn't it?


Yeah think ur right but still need to be careful with them, be nice to read in a few weeks or whenever what they are bein spent on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Don't tel me u never had the stuff with the blue n yellow dots???


......Div, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Is prob media shit that about they can see where they are spent and the people to scared to spend em.

Carnt imagine too easy to do that so they more than likely already had plans for em.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 21, 2012)

have at it you set of bastards

http://youtu.be/WyM-hNRieVU

will there be a re-run??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody else see the selfridge's lads get the watches?

£1mil in 80 seconds, good on em!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Is prob media shit that about they can see where they are spent and the people to scared to spend em.
> 
> Carnt imagine too easy to do that so they more than likely already had plans for em.


Wer u been gettin ur BC at lately m8?

Did ye hear about the guys in Dublin buyin 100 quid worth of benylin and sudafed anti flu tablets outta all the chemists and mixing with other shit then bagging it, they reckon they wer makin near 8grand off each 100 quids worth that they bought lol, fuckin ppl will take anything these days, fuck knows the long term effects off the street shit there sellin nowadays


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> fuck knows the long term effects off the street shit there sellin nowadays


Same as the shit the doctor prescribes you from the chemist! lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody else see the selfridge's lads get the watches?
> 
> £1mil in 80 seconds, good on em!


Just watched the video lol, hi-vis trousers and jacket and made of in a Mercedes benz, fair play to them


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Same as the shit the doctor prescribes you from the chemist! lol.


The thing on tv about it says they wer mixin with rat poison and other shit, If ur doctors prescribing u this shit yorkie I'd give him the by ball m8 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Just watched the video lol, hi-vis trousers and jacket and made of in a Mercedes benz, fair play to them


Eye, that's good graft that.

Mission accomplished!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The thing on tv about it says they wer mixin with rat poison and other shit, If ur doctors prescribing u this shit yorkie I'd give him the by ball m8 lol


Thalidomide?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

learmn to cook meth shake and bake moneys ther!!


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 21, 2012)

fuck that man i get a box of yellows for 12.50 2 a night get you a good kip likes,howz all the spuke monkeys anyway?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

went up and checked me plants today,, looking NIICE man,, cant do any pics wifes got the camera on her phone,, been in veg a wek now and looking mint! sum have sum rite nodes the PE is looking awsome


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> went up and checked me plants today,, looking NIICE man,, cant do any pics wifes got the camera on her phone,, been in veg a wek now and looking mint! sum have sum rite nodes the PE is looking awsome


how long u for veggin them for ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> how long u for veggin them for ic3?


2 weeks mate,, yorkies cumming to pinch a cut or 2 of the exo during the week and il flip em next weekend.. first full veg ive done in a grow i bnormally 12-12 from est clone or seed, but i must say im impressed with the 6 under the 600,, fuking ace,, this new hood even just with the glass in, tyhe room is well cool,,like not as hot as wen i used a normal old refelctor


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2 weeks mate,, yorkies cumming to pinch a cut or 2 of the exo during the week and il flip em next weekend.. first full veg ive done in a grow i bnormally 12-12 from est clone or seed, but i must say im impressed with the 6 under the 600,, fuking ace,, this new hood even just with the glass in, tyhe room is well cool,,like not as hot as wen i used a normal old refelctor


sounds like there goina be quite a few harvest around the same time, i just flipped mine today. i got 3 normal reflectors, had prety high temps when it was warmer but there sitting around 28 now


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

see i told ya even u couldnt fuck up the exo ic3 lmao

mg temps still a lil high whats that f around 81-82f??? i would live with it all day and have grown in much higher some would say a tad high lol, just checked me own 77.6f, sweet u running threw the night i dont usually like too but am liking the ease of controlling temps.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> see i told ya even u couldnt fuck up the exo ic3 lmao
> 
> mg temps still a lil high whats that f around 81-82f??? i would live with it all day and have grown in much higher some would say a tad high lol, just checked me own 77.6f, sweet u running threw the night i dont usually like too but am liking the ease of controlling temps.


yeah bout 82 m8, most my grows run around 27-28, seems to work alright. im runnin trhu the day, not too sure what the temps are at nite but the heatin is on thru nite to help with that, ive never ran thru the nite before


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> yeah bout 82 m8, most my grows run around 27-28, seems to work alright. im runnin trhu the day, not too sure what the temps are at nite but the heatin is on thru nite to help with that, ive never ran thru the nite before


just colder at night m8 so easier to control the temps then warmer in the day so the plants night is a better temp easier lol aint ideal imo but is easy and lazy.

think they say perfect temps is 75-78f with a 10f drop when lights off??? but like ya say mg i grown in 27-28 n higher.

oh yeah as for coins go with vendors n western union, googleyed i have used a few times prob is min order and western union fees but the £20 u pay WU is half recovered in the better rate, but min order oh yeah lol $250 last time i brought worked out £180 roughly with WU fee.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

well i was in mine this afte and i with the light on im at about 26-28 MAX so that spot on,, its not like a muggy hot neither its a nice warm wen u walk in,qwite suprised considering i dodent add any ducting to the new hood,

en yeh exo doin nicely,,,,,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm havin to run the new 6" fan at half speed cos it's been struggling to reach 20c lights on at full speed, I always run at night for temps like an cos that's only time I can get in there with out some cunt bein round at ours lol...new setups workin abit to well temps are 21c at min an lights been on since 8, I've even been havin the 45w cfl on in there tryin to warm it up, should worm up once the 600s in there.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

low temps can be just as bad as high, slows shit down fucked up a grow before with shocking night time temps lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just colder at night m8 so easier to control the temps then warmer in the day so the plants night is a better temp easier lol aint ideal imo but is easy and lazy.
> 
> think they say perfect temps is 75-78f with a 10f drop when lights off??? but like ya say mg i grown in 27-28 n higher.
> 
> oh yeah as for coins go with vendors n western union, googleyed i have used a few times prob is min order and western union fees but the £20 u pay WU is half recovered in the better rate, but min order oh yeah lol $250 last time i brought worked out £180 roughly with WU fee.


does the WU mean they just take transfers and there no need for the bitcoins or what??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> does the WU mean they just take transfers and there no need for the bitcoins or what??


no mg, vendors selling there drugs and want a easy way of cashing there coins you contact whos selling, i.e a vendor whos also selling lots and lots of shit so aint in any need to risk the bad feedback from ripping you off for a few hundred, i.e the likes of googleyed.

send them the cash n have already aranged the rate in PM n you get ya coins quickly once they got the cash, i used him twice m8 no probs.

its either that or mt.gox mg, intersango gone now well for the time being neway, theres a few vendors selling coins but i only done it a few times i used intersango before.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeh I no m8 I'm on it been having the heating on an the cfl an fan half speed been gettin up to around 23 last few days turned cold an it so only gunna get colder now aswell should be sound if not I'll chuck all 4 cfl I got in that will warm it up abit might try running the humidifier that raisers temps an has been at like nearly 50 so can come down some.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'm havin to run the new 6" fan at half speed cos it's been struggling to reach 20c lights on at full speed, I always run at night for temps like an cos that's only time I can get in there with out some cunt bein round at ours lol...new setups workin abit to well temps are 21c at min an lights been on since 8, I've even been havin the 45w cfl on in there tryin to warm it up, should worm up once the 600s in there.


i have a pal a TINY iol heater he put it in the grow room on a timer


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no mg, vendors selling there drugs and want a easy way of cashing there coins you contact whos selling, i.e a vendor whos also selling lots and lots of shit so aint in any need to risk the bad feedback from ripping you off for a few hundred, i.e the likes of googleyed.
> 
> send them the cash n have already aranged the rate in PM n you get ya coins quickly once they got the cash, i used him twice m8 no probs.


got ya now mate, i was on a wee look earlier might try and get some doe gathered up and get me some on there, wouldnt mind just ordering a few different samples of hash for a wee change


----------



## Reeferfiend (Sep 21, 2012)

hey guys, can anyone suggest a decent off the shelf soil available in the uk? if not, is there a simple mix that achieves the same result as the famous FFOF?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2012)

So what dodgeyness, wheelings and dealings, and general naughtyness is going on in the UK thread this fine evening?

amd Reeferfiend, soil doesn't grow on shelves, it comes from the ground, and to be honest, it's all much of a muchness.

Get some decent soil, some mycos, some organic shit (chicken poop, bat crap, whatever), some lime and bobs yer uncle. fannys yer aunt, yer mix will shit on most. Good luck,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 21, 2012)

whats up cunt bags


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Reeferfiend said:


> hey guys, can anyone suggest a decent off the shelf soil available in the uk? if not, is there a simple mix that achieves the same result as the famous FFOF?


yeah coco from your local hydro


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 22, 2012)

eyup lads, long time. hope ur all enjoying the lemons? just finishing of my 71day wake and bake now 

big up 2 pukka and newuser, had some problems so had 2 get rid of everything but i'm starting fresh with lemon and exo, cant complain 

speak 2 u's soon,

Las


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;RAI1aoPaEWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=RAI1aoPaEWo#![/video]


----------



## Reeferfiend (Sep 22, 2012)

DST said:


> Reeferfiend, soil doesn't grow on shelves, it comes from the ground, and to be honest, it's all much of a muchness.
> 
> Get some decent soil, some mycos, some organic shit (chicken poop, bat crap, whatever), some lime and bobs yer uncle. fannys yer aunt, yer mix will shit on most. Good luck,



Ok nice one, thanks mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2012)

las fingerez said:


> eyup lads, long time. hope ur all enjoying the lemons? just finishing of my 71day wake and bake now
> 
> big up 2 pukka and newuser, had some problems so had 2 get rid of everything but i'm starting fresh with lemon and exo, cant complain
> 
> ...


Whats happnin Las, dont mention it bro you was good enough to gift it me so no bother at all lad  ...........also chedz was the man that sorted it so the daft brummy cunt deserves some rep lol

just glad shes back safe with her fatha bro lol....where she belongs, if she was mine she wont be leavin the house lookin that fine lmao!!


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 22, 2012)

Hows everyone today,hopefully getting some clones soon so should be up and running soon


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2012)

Just cooked up a bacon and pancetta sarnie before work. This worcester tomato sauce stuff rocks.
To hell with heinze.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 22, 2012)

ladz what size is the air pot with the blue tightning toggles again lol?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 22, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ladz what size is the air pot with the blue tightning toggles again lol?



Mine are 10l


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 22, 2012)

a friends strawberry cheesecake 
may have found a keeper.. double serrations everywhere.. 
seems to be leaning toward exo but still has a slight rose tint..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2012)

Proof is in the pudding.....see what I done there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ladz what size is the air pot with the blue tightning toggles again lol?


mine are 10l

just had a glorious stonebaked 12 inch pizza even import ther flower,,, but isent everything,, i will say it had a lovely taste and ws LUSH!! all for 3.50

life is mint


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 22, 2012)

yep thats what i thought ill be trying it real soon!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> yep thats what i thought ill be trying it real soon!


mate i just been up to chek my shit,, got 5 exo and 1 pe under 1x 600 in aircooled hood with no extraction on the actual hood,, just a 5incher in the roof,, anyways,, they been in veg like 8 days and the past 2 times i been up ( i only look at em every 2-3 days) they have SHOOTED up i mean its almost like the roots have found ther feet and fuk me ther flying up looking sexy as hell,, yes a odd yellwoing leaf i dully snapped of or the odd curl but fuk me im iMPRESSED big time,, i cant do no pics coz wifes got phone,, but on monday il do sum and u tell me for 1o days veg wat iu think,


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey all. I fucking hate having no internet cos looking on heres shit with my phone lol.i just potted my white russian in the 10L air pots and i might switch them to 12/12 monday. I was going to give them an extra week but im trying sog this time so i dont think theres much need for any more veg time


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2012)

home fom work, must get to bed before too long, 12-14 hour shift tomorrow, and then a 50+ hour week to commence. Spent the afternoon house hunting and the two best properties i can find in this area for my budget, well 1 is 25m up the road from our last house, which is only 100m from our new house, and the other is 25m from our current house. Tempted. Whoo, come one wine, knok me into oblivion!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, and plants looking great there yay  seems everyone has had the seemingly more common br dom phenos, i know there has to be something worth keeping in that lot  I've a dr greenthumb exo seed i need to sort out getting sent my way, so if i can find a great male, or heck, even lots of good looking males, i'll then cross those with individual branches of the greenthumb exo and see what happens. Have been following grubers thread and PM'ing him and i have to admit, it's looking vey familiar and the high he descirbed from a sample bud also founds very familiar, could be good


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

You trying to give us enough info to triangulate your location? lol.



tip top toker said:


> home fom work, must get to bed before too long, 12-14 hour shift tomorrow, and then a 50+ hour week to commence. Spent the afternoon house hunting and the two best properties i can find in this area for my budget, well 1 is 25m up the road from our last house, which is only 100m from our new house, and the other is 25m from our current house. Tempted. Whoo, come one wine, knok me into oblivion!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> You trying to give us enough info to triangulate your location? lol.


Got the cunt lmao


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 23, 2012)

morning cuntos


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> You trying to give us enough info to triangulate your location? lol.


Haha. I just found it bizarre that after a week of not being able to find anything, 2 pop ono the market in the locations that they are  

God nutrigrain are nasty, all i got though  gonna be a bitch of a day, hopefully the rain keeps all the cunts at home


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Fuck Im getting old.....Im still rough from friday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3e2YkW3n-HQ]http://youtu.be/3e2YkW3n-HQ[/video]

i suffered yesterday for thursday and friday. feel spot on the day. off to the footy so need to be on top form. might have a cheeky E


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all who knows of some good threads i can sub up to off hand,


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube_share;3e2YkW3n-HQ]http://youtu.be/3e2YkW3n-HQ[/video]
> 
> i suffered yesterday for thursday and friday. feel spot on the day. off to the footy so need to be on top form. might have a cheeky E


I cant get away with a cheeky E.....no matter how strong they are it rips out me. lol Jaw swinging, chatting up every bit of fluff I see. lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 23, 2012)

how do you set up your avitor pic plz?or do i need more posts or somthing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

haha i can keep me jaw in check i've more to worry about getting up the steps to me seat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> how do you set up your avitor pic plz?or do i need more posts or somthing?


hit my rollitup in the top right of the screen and the menu's down the left dr


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 23, 2012)

cheerz don this one will need to do till i get a better one lol,goog to that everyone is real helpful,and not 2 cleeky lolz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

welcome to the melting pot of culture that is the uk thread hahahahah

go on like a dick in here and the backlash is quite amusing. 

what you growing then?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 23, 2012)

Made some hash for the first time, bin monged for last few days haha also got some brownies in the oven. No idea what im doing here... found a guide online and just went from there, made up some canna butter with an oz of dried bud with one 250gr of butter and chucked the lot in the mix. See what happens should be done in a few mins, went well ott with the butter i know and its gonna taste a bit rank but as long as it does the job who cares. Time too check on them. Oh, morning all.


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 23, 2012)

Not growing yet don im waiting on my mate giving me some cuts but soon so im just refreshing my memo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2012)

Go easy with them jim a whitey is never fun lol

I put roughly 14g of bud and a few oz of trim in 300g of ghee last batch, made a lemon cake with 200g and then cut that cake in 20pieces.

Ate 3 pieces and whiteyd gave the rest away lol

Had made butter loads of times but just put that bit extra in for a strong batch and fucked me, no more butter for sambo lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

Feelin smoshed haha had a barny with the misses friday and fucked off out neva went home friday night so the girls neva got there light cycle lol ow well they will live unlike me the way im feelin lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

I made that milkshake with bout 3/4g of bud. Went totally green. I was lying out my back door on the grass spewing bile


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Go easy with them jim a whitey is never fun lol
> 
> I put roughly 14g of bud and a few oz of trim in 300g of ghee last batch, made a lemon cake with 200g and then cut that cake in 20pieces.
> 
> ...


And heres me thinkin u liked a whitey sambs lmao na lad i used to hate the fucker meself lmao lookin vack it was pribley the most intense buzz you ll eva get fuck your really just a mess in the corner coke and crack is an intense buzz but fuck all like a whitey lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Go easy with them jim a whitey is never fun lolI put roughly 14g of bud and a few oz of trim in 300g of ghee last batch, made a lemon cake with 200g and then cut that cake in 20pieces.Ate 3 pieces and whiteyd gave the rest away lolHad made butter loads of times but just put that bit extra in for a strong batch and fucked me, no more butter for sambo lol


Im going to have to make a batch of whitey cakes to take upto poker. Ill just make a normal one for myself and get everyone fucked. i might have a chance of winning then lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube_share;3e2YkW3n-HQ]http://youtu.be/3e2YkW3n-HQ[/video]
> 
> i suffered yesterday for thursday and friday. feel spot on the day. off to the footy so need to be on top form. might have a cheeky E


Wot little ens u got down your way don? I had sum tabs with T's stamped on em last friday a lad had brought 1000's of the fucker wS gettin rid at £75on the 100 menna be alrite aswell!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

did i read that reet?! an ounce of bud in 250grams o butter?!!??! thats going to be lairy haha i've only ever used trim and that fucked me up big time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot little ens u got down your way don? I had sum tabs with T's stamped on em last friday a lad had brought 1000's of the fucker wS gettin rid at £75on the 100 menna be alrite aswell!!


light green 140 printed on em. the MD comes from sheffield i'm told and the mixing agent is some legal high speed shit. they're ok for a few bob.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Here lies jimmy, taken from this world after he turned himself inside out from spewing.lol


75p on a pill buying them in 100s. Cannot be any form of mdma/ketamine or any decent drug. My m8 got ones with nike ticks at 12p on 100000. Scallys sure like there fakes


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> light green 140 printed on em. the MD comes from sheffield i'm told and the mixing agent is some legal high speed shit. they're ok for a few bob.


Na lad these were spekled seen them wot your on about floatin about beva new they was ya scene lad or id of phoned ya lmao could nt go wrong at75 pence to be off ya nutt for a few hours a pop lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Here lies jimmy, taken from this world after he turned himself inside out from spewing.lol
> 
> 
> 75p on a pill buying them in 100s. Cannot be any form of mdma/ketamine or any decent drug. My m8 got ones with nike ticks at 12p on 100000. Scallys sure like there fakes


fuck knows wot they were but were sellib as pills with the buzz givin the pill effects jaw chatterin ect ect


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> light green 140 printed on em. the MD comes from sheffield i'm told and the mixing agent is some legal high speed shit. they're ok for a few bob.


Its the binding agent....to keep them solid and not break up. Cant get it for love nor money. I know someone with a digi pill press siting doing nothing


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 23, 2012)

Just had a bit half hour ago, feel kinda strange....its kicking in i think. On the guide over at 420 mag for making cannabutter the guy said roughly an oz per lb of butter, i thought sod that i'll go an oz per 250 gr of butter and chuck it all in the brownies mix. Turned out ok i think.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

I still giggle to myself that in Croation, "Bog", means Hello, and Goodbye, and also God, lmfao. I wonder if they know that Bog in Scotland means shit house?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lad these were spekled seen them wot your on about floatin about beva new they was ya scene lad or id of phoned ya lmao could nt go wrong at75 pence to be off ya nutt for a few hours a pop lol


just now n then fella but i only bother if there's real MD in em fuck them legal high ones make my blood itch n arms all tingly. 


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just had a bit half hour ago, feel kinda strange....its kicking in i think. On the guide over at 420 mag for making cannabutter the guy said roughly an oz per lb of butter, i thought sod that i'll go an oz per 250 gr of butter and chuck it all in the brownies mix. Turned out ok i think.


turn yourself inside out more like. jimmygreengills


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Genuine lol @ jimmygreengills


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2012)

moring bitches  how is everyone? the baby should come home tomorrow,, fuk me let the fun begin,, better than hozzy tho that place is like a legal rackit for the prices they charge £7.50 a day fo fucking tv


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

good luck lad, 2 on yer hands now, plus a grow. triple wammy!


IC3M4L3 said:


> moring bitches  how is everyone? the baby should come home tomorrow,, fuk me let the fun begin,, better than hozzy tho that place is like a legal rackit for the prices they charge £7.50 a day fo fucking tv


oh, and a wife.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> good luck lad, 2 on yer hands now, plus a grow. triple wammy!
> 
> oh, and a wife.


the wifes hardest to ahdle~!!lol


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 23, 2012)

DST is it correct that breeders boutqiue are having a half price offer tomoz ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh cheds? Where fort thoo my cheds? 1 0 boyo hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
DIDNT LAST LONG THO OOOPPPPSSS


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Liverpool are still the better team with 10 men


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2012)

not what the scoreline says bill


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its the binding agent....to keep them solid and not break up. Cant get it for love nor money. I know someone with a digi pill press siting doing nothing


Wats the binding agent called out of interest?


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

It's as bad as watching Dunfermline!


mad dog bark said:


> Oh cheds? Where fort thoo my cheds? 1 0 boyo hahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha
> DIDNT LAST LONG THO OOOPPPPSSS





rollajoint said:


> DST is it correct that breeders boutqiue are having a half price offer tomoz ?


It'll last more than a day lad. But yes, there is a 50% sale hitting the site soon.



supersillybilly said:


> Liverpool are still the better team with 10 men


We was wobbed!



Mastergrow said:


> not what the scoreline says bill


Oh give over!



Saerimmner said:


> Wats the binding agent called out of interest?


Buckfast....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2012)

Theres all kinds of shit Sae, some sort of sodium sulphate thats stable enough to bind with mdma and not change the chemical structure.

My weed smeels like sugar puffs, no wait its rice crisppies no no no Im wrong its frosties


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Theres all kinds of shit Sae, some sort of sodium sulphate thats stable enough to bind with mdma and not change the chemical structure.
> 
> My weed smeels like sugar puffs, no wait its rice crisppies no no no Im wrong its frosties


Well ive got a few mates at the local Proctor and Gamble factory so I might ask them to have a nose around at work lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

Howay the lads!!! Am fuckin flying.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well ive got a few mates at the local Proctor and Gamble factory so I might ask them to have a nose around at work lol


lol yeh they may have the odd tablet making supplies around,, u think?


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 23, 2012)

DST said:


> It's as bad as watching Dunfermline!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When is it starting mate ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh they may have the odd tablet making supplies around,, u think?


Well apparently sodium sulphate is used in the production of washing powder etc and Proctor and Gamble are on of the biggest washing powder manufacturers in the world so I cant see it being a stupid avenue to pursue lol


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

Probably be Tuesday, Don will know better than me, depends on when the adjustments on the site can be done for marketing the sale.....


rollajoint said:


> When is it starting mate ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2012)

10 weeks from showing , bit of a mix in there, had to put my creme caramel, blueberry & ice creme in to flower with them ,coz my grow light blew in grow tent & im poorer than Cambodian whose down on his look at the mo .


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2012)

nice buds ... but please learn to focus your camera.. thought had drunk another bottle of rum and forgotten









bazoomer said:


> 10 weeks from showing , bit of a mix in there, had to put my creme caramel, blueberry & ice creme in to flower with them ,coz my grow light blew in grow tent & im poorer than Cambodian whose down on his look at the mo .


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 23, 2012)

Lmfao mdb good game today united deserved it none the less lol loserpool just cant close the game down atm were as united can play shit and still win lol ow well neva mind always the next game for yas muhahahahaha and dst neva thought u was a skally supporter lol it gets even better


----------



## welshsmoker (Sep 23, 2012)

just been to the levellers gig, what a night, they were shit hot.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

knobscratcher!!!!!!


supersillybilly said:


> Theres all kinds of shit Sae, some sort of sodium sulphate thats stable enough to bind with mdma and not change the chemical structure.
> 
> My weed smeels like sugar puffs, no wait its rice crisppies no no no Im wrong its frosties


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao mdb good game today united deserved it none the less lol loserpool just cant close the game down atm were as united can play shit and still win lol ow well neva mind always the next game for yas muhahahahaha and dst neva thought u was a skally supporter lol it gets even better


nevile even said the ref robbed lfc and hes a manc throiugh and through. tob fair we have a young and paper thin squad but the passion and passing is there,lil luck and we b on a good roll, i ent worried at all, infact quite excited by all the kids coming through, futurelooks good as lng as we can stable the present


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

MD84 said:


> this post just goes unnoticed?


WHAT ABOUT IT BROTHER? u dont like it?? u know wat u can do dont ya?

do u really need me to tell you?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

MD84 said:


> this post just goes unnoticed?


do we know u??? Haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> do we know u??? Haha


morning kev


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

DST said:


> knobscratcher!!!!!!


You got eddie izzarrd lips today m8??? Red wine hangover. Nasty


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the word nignog betta haha lmao


----------



## MD84 (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WHAT ABOUT IT BROTHER? u dont like it?? u know wat u can do dont ya?
> 
> do u really need me to tell you?




haha i thought you were being racist, but then i realised your just another ignorant idiot that likes to keep words like that alive.

enjoy your day


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats wat im saying douche,, il just do u 1 big pracel than 2 seprate ones,,,
> 
> anyways CUNT u should have said grats on getting the wife n shild home FUK the tablest,,
> 
> ...


wot your happy to get em back lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Watchin the rain bounce off the floor outta the wagon window lol fuckin bullshit weather today knew i should of just knicked 1 off lmao


lmao.. u out in th van waiting for it to settle to get bak to work? health and safety mate u gotta watch out,, lol no shit,, dont u bel falling u got bidness in 4 weeks


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Need a link for the new american pie. Do ur thang ic3


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i was in mine this afte and i with the light on im at about 26-28 MAX so that spot on,, its not like a muggy hot neither its a nice warm wen u walk in,qwite suprised considering i dodent add any ducting to the new hood,
> 
> en yeh exo doin nicely,,,,,


after reading your post, I done some conversions. this might be new knowledge to some people.

hippy farming CUNTS !

Fah = cel x 9 / 5 + 32

cel = (fah -32) x 5 / 9


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Need a link for the new american pie. Do ur thang ic3


http://kat.ph/american-pie-reunion-2012-unrated-720p-brrip-x264-eclipse-hd-t6510438.html




The Ectomorph said:


> after reading your post, I done some conversions. this might be new knowledge to some people.
> 
> hippy farming CUNTS !
> 
> ...


huh? im going bak to bed gtf confusing me at this time of day pff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 24, 2012)

Mornin chaps.....managed to sort me temp probs out, just turned the fan for my hood off lol .......all sound now temps were 23.3 - 24.8 last night so laughin. 
Me psycho is gettin huge now gunna do a little trim job on it an get it canned an netted.......I'm dreaming of at least 6oz off the bitch lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://kat.ph/american-pie-reunion-2012-unrated-720p-brrip-x264-eclipse-hd-t6510438.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quality, pmsl, cheers for the torrent bruv, hippy daze


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2012)

wish i was black then ! , big cock AND a giro ! i get (oooo £70 a week ) JSA, but all goes to mrs , shes working ,i was made redundant few months back,so training atm.realy am poor till back to work or finish crop.sorry about pics (combination of stoned and iPhone 3 ! )will take pics as i pull them out to harvest.Shed is 10 by 13 metal one from Argos, well insulated ,but always fighting with conditions !
I'm usually just a lurker on here, looking at the rest of you ,but felt the urge to post yesterday ! Hope you are all well, & hope youre foot isnt causing you too much grief IC3 !




IC3M4L3 said:


> i get dual spec bulbs 600 watt for 20qwid? even a nigger gets giro mate so how cant afford one? lol same goes for pics,,helpos if we can actually see them
> 
> 
> shed? wooden one? damn bet u have fun keeping the heat in no?
> ...


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

return the favour, here is my alternative tracker list. add it to your torrent downloads, make sure there is a blank line between each tracker

http://pow7.com:80/announce


http://9.rarbg.com:2710/announce


http://10.rarbg.com:80/announce


http://11.rarbg.com/announce


http://tracker.publi...com:80/announce


http://tracker.torre...o:6969/announce


http://betadoctor.appspot.com/announce


http://bittrk.appspot.com/announce


http://bt1.the9.com:6969/announce


http://tracker.openb...nt.com/announce


http://denis.stalker.h3q.com/announce


udp://denis.stalker.h3q.com:6969/announce


http://denis.stalker...m:6969/announce


http://nemesis.1337x.org/announce


http://open.tracker....ay.org/announce


http://fr33dom.h33t.com:3310/announce


http://tracker.ilibr.org:6969/announce


http://tracker.prq.to/announce


http://tracker.torre...o:2710/announce


http://tracker.xpear.de:6969/announce


http://genesis.1337x.org:1337/announce


http://tracker.ex.ua:80/announce


http://tracker.bitre...o:2710/announce


http://tracker.openb...nt.com/announce


udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce


http://vip.tracker.t...ay.org/announce


http://tpb.tracker.t...ay.org/announce


http://www.sumotracker.com/announce


http://trackhub.appspot.com/announce


http://ultraluxx.appspot.com/announce


http://tracker.openb...nt.com/announce


http://tracker.publicbt.com/announce


http://tracko.appspot.com/announce


http://tk.comicat.com/announce


http://torrent.ipnm.ru/announce


http://tracker4.finalgear.com/announce


http://theninjahideo...ot.com/announce


http://tracker.prq.to/announce


http://tracker.bittorrent.am/announce


http://tracker.torre...m:2710/announce


http://tracker1.torr...l:6969/announce


http://tpb.tracker.t...org:80/announce


http://zionmatrix.com:6997/announce


http://torrent-downl...o:5869/announce


http://www.the-under...o:6969/announce


http://www.sumotracker.org/announce


http://www.torrent-d...o:2710/announce


http://218.145.160.136:8080/announce


http://gamebt.ali213.net:8000/announce


http://www.alterati.net:6969/announce


http://tracker.freak...t:2710/announce


http://tracker.thepi...ay.org/announce


http://tracker.prq.to/announce


http://tv.tracker.prq.to/announce


http://tracker.bittorrent.am/announce


http://tv.tracker.th...ay.org/announce


http://tk2.greedland.net/announce


http://eztv.sladinki...:60500/announce


http://torrent.pwop.com:6969/announce


http://tracker.torre...m:2710/announce


udp://tracker.torrentbox.com:2710/announce


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

What the fuck is all that


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 24, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> wish i was black then ! , big cock AND a giro ! i get (oooo £70 a week ) JSA, but all goes to mrs , shes working ,i was made redundant few months back,so training atm.realy am poor till back to work or finish crop.sorry about pics (combination of stoned and iPhone 3 ! )will take pics as i pull them out to harvest.Shed is 10 by 13 metal one from Argos, well insulated ,but always fighting with conditions !I'm usually just a lurker on here, looking at the rest of you ,but felt the urge to post yesterday ! Hope you are all well, & hope youre foot isnt causing you too much grief IC3 !


How long until you chop down? I got an old 600w duel spec bulb i could get posted up to you if you want it? Its done 3 grows but its better than fuck all lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> How long until you chop down? I got an old 600w duel spec bulb i could get posted up to you if you want it? Its done 3 grows but its better than fuck all lol


Fuck me, Thats damn nice of you mrt ! should be sorted in a week or 2, 600w will be too much in my small grow tent i think, was using a 250 cfl in there i got from Greens in Bristol. Thank you for you're offer though, much appreciated !


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 24, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me, Thats damn nice of you mrt ! should be sorted in a week or 2, 600w will be too much in my small grow tent i think, was using a 250 cfl in there i got from Greens in Bristol. Thank you for you're offer though, much appreciated !


No problem mate. How big is your tent? I was running it in a 1.2m tent and didnt have much trouble with temps when i went into flower. Veg was quite high but that was cos of the black floor of the tent. I think its worth getting a bigger light to get the yeilds even if you have to put a better fan in, just dont over do it with the fan. I upgraded to an 8 inch rvk that sucked my tent appart lmao


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What the fuck is all that


its an alternative tracker list for torrent dowloads, faster downloads, if you dont know how to use it just ask,can you no read silly cunt ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive got a 10inch ruck and it would blow a small toddler off their feet. Not to mention I need a location next to an airport


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> its an alternative tracker list for torrent dowloads, faster downloads, if you dont know how to use it just ask,can you no read silly cunt ?


Can u no read my username, then all would become aparent.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

.......silly cunt


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2012)

uk aswell, got 2 on the go now 5 critical mass clones just got for £6 each and 6 i got from a friend for free vairous kinds they can be he was unsure what he was giving me but they were skunk berry, power plant and big bud he was doing here few pics of both them all taking the day... 1 my critcal clones look like it could be on its way


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

thats why I said it, lol, sorry SUPER sillycunt pmsl


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a 10inch ruck and it would blow a small toddler off their feet. Not to mention I need a location next to an airport


Noisy as fuck aint they lol. I got paranoid with the noise so i got a fish tank for the front room so the filter would hide the noise from visitors. I had a party in the summer for my daughter, i turned the speed down on the fan cos it was lights off but i must have turned it down too much cos downstairs was buzzin of it. I thought the mascots we hired had been smoking it cos it smelled different to what i could smell in the tent


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a 10inch ruck and it would blow a small toddler off their feet. Not to mention I need a location next to an airport


what? on a giro? rotfl


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

listen wee man, lets call it quits,, I never picked a fight with YOU


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

2 bottles down yesterday and woke up this morning feeling bang on. Not a sniff of a hangover. It helps if you drink good wine and not gut-rot as well.



supersillybilly said:


> You got eddie izzarrd lips today m8??? Red wine hangover. Nasty





The Ectomorph said:


> what? on a giro? rotfl


Billy's a kept man, did you not know!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Never had a giro in ma life. Sounds like too much hard work. Where in scotland u from ecto?


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Never had a giro in ma life. Sounds like too much hard work. Where in scotland u from ecto?


next door wee fella


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> listen wee man, lets call it quits,, I never picked a fight with YOU


Whos picking fights???? Id knock u oot wae a miss.lol

Yer a lucky so n so D. 2 bottles at your age n no hangover.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> listen wee man, lets call it quits,, I never picked a fight with YOU


Whos picking fights???? Id knock u oot wae a miss.lol

Yer a lucky so n so D. 2 bottles at your age n no hangover.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> next door wee fella


U that bird wae the big jugs of joy


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

its a fight I want , no a pal for my wee sister


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U that bird wae the big jugs of joy


naw, Im the big cunt wae the nae neck thats lyin sookin them, u want me to come next door and leave some skid marks on yir chest ,


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Whos picking fights???? Id knock u oot wae a miss.lol
> 
> Yer a lucky so n so D. 2 bottles at your age n no hangover.lol





supersillybilly said:


> Whos picking fights???? Id knock u oot wae a miss.lol
> 
> Yer a lucky so n so D. 2 bottles at your age n no hangover.lol


Parrot !!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Wit the fuck happened tae yer neck. I think you should wind it in.......lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuck reality calls....see u guys in a bit. Got skidmarks tae wipe aff ma chest


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Wit the fuck happened tae yer neck. I think you should wind it in.......lol


lol, Iv not fuckin got wan(superthrive 4 breakers), u no listenin, SUPERSILLY___billy


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 24, 2012)

hey man looking good they will be up aand away in no time,me as well soon hopefully lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 24, 2012)

budolskie said:


> uk aswell, got 2 on the go now 5 critical mass clones just got for £6 each and 6 i got from a friend for free vairous kinds they can be he was unsure what he was giving me but they were skunk berry, power plant and big bud he was doing here few pics of both them all taking the day... 1 my critcal clones look like it could be on its way


above lol,daft me


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think u should both fuck off and make a jockthread then u can speak your jockish there what yas reckon tae that weeman a pal lol


lol, point taken


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 24, 2012)

where is all the action at?l;l


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

FFFUUUKK ME hospital bitch whore midwife reported us so SS for shouting at my 2 yr old daughter and playing with her u know holding one arm one leg OH OH and pointing at her wen i w ent down to her level lto be firm,, LOL

WAT THE FUK ima explode wen i get to that hozzy later,, fucking bitch ass fucks


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2012)

People who do that kind of thing ought to be barred from the business. The whole anti-smacking thing is fucking stupid enough. If i have a kid and he is being a twat, i will smack him. stupid fucking government and whatnot. And by the state of the coutry today, it seems quite evident that the softly softly aproach doesn't work, kids need to learn their place. There is child abuse, and then there is being an assertive father. Fuck that mate.

Is this the same one who caused all the shit because she tried to claim you were a drug dealer or something?


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FFFUUUKK ME hospital bitch whore midwife reported us so SS for shouting at my 2 yr old daughter and playing with her u know holding one arm one leg OH OH and pointing at her wen i w ent down to her level lto be firm,, LOL
> 
> WAT THE FUK ima explode wen i get to that hozzy later,, fucking bitch ass fucks


been there bruv, tellem that your kid was about to play with a fire alarm or sumink and you were being a GOOD dad !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> People who do that kind of thing ought to be barred from the business. The whole anti-smacking thing is fucking stupid enough. If i have a kid and he is being a twat, i will smack him. stupid fucking government and whatnot. And by the state of the coutry today, it seems quite evident that the softly softly aproach doesn't work, kids need to learn their place. There is child abuse, and then there is being an assertive father. Fuck that mate.
> 
> Is this the same one who caused all the shit because she tried to claim you were a drug dealer or something?


no this is a midfiwfe nurse who worked at the hospital way bak wen we was just cummin of drugs,, we had nothing but problems,, shit she reported us for stuff she wasentr even ther to see this time,,, she obviously thinks once a druggy always a druggy,, how narrow mindied

i been reading up on the smacking laws and its NOT agaist the law as long as its a gnetle smack what ONLY leaves a light red mark,, i red that on governemnt pages
but we dident smack her its for raising my voice coz she wsa out of control running into other peoples booths and going nuts i grabbed her and she went to backflip,,and shes dojne this before and cracked her head, then i grabbed one leg one arm to carry her,swinging her round to take her mind of it,,, then plonked her on the bed and went down to her levela dns poke firmly and pointed at her so she was focused and listeing,

so been reorted for

shouting
picking her up by her arms
pointing at her
talking at her like it could scare her ( SAYING no U DONT DO THAT)



The Ectomorph said:


> been there bruv, tellem that your kid was about to play with a fire alarm or sumink and you were being a GOOD dad !!!


yeh ther fucking idiots fuk this,, im about 2 cents away from going up and smashing fuk out of that slag nurse i shit u not,, 

but we was refreed wen we was first told was pregnant due top past involvement,but that was closed as we have gopt no problems, anyways wen they refred us at start of pregnancy they never even got invloved coz they know wer good,, council bloke refred us too for shouting at li8ssy wen i had water leaking on main electric box while i was on phone to them,, they again came out for 10 mins and closed the case

for fuk sake wat is this countery cumming to,, what do they want me to do just leave her and let her trash shit and run into other peoples cubicles,, fuking joke

i tell u what il just let her do wtf wshe wants get pregnant at 12 and let the state pay for all that shit


FAK me wer is everyone? fuking dead this thread is?? wil be able to get sum photos up tonite of he girls in veg


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

not only is big brother watching you, big brother got everyone else watching each other, what a state. Hope things work out for you IC3.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

DST said:


> not only is big brother watching you, big brother got everyone else watching each other, what a state. Hope things work out for you IC3.


fuk em brother,, im a good dad and i know it,, considering how ill ive ben this yr ive done fucking well,, even now not walking im stil plodding on,, or hobbling

anyways wifes home with phone,, wil do pics soon 10 day veg so far i think ima need to flip em soon YORKIE ya fucker u wanna come do cuts nows the time


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah fuck em ic3.

Can still take cuts early flower so shouldn't worry, u should be taking ur own cuts for ya next run anyway or at least a mother or 2.

Chuck up the link again for the piratebay please I did have it saved but chrome stopped working for some reason so I deleted it n installed firefox n lost the link.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah fuck em ic3.
> 
> Can still take cuts early flower so shouldn't worry, u should be taking ur own cuts for ya next run anyway or at least a mother or 2.
> 
> Chuck up the link again for the piratebay please I did have it saved but chrome stopped working for some reason so I deleted it n installed firefox n lost the link.


http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/


il do sum pics soon as thers charge in the phone and tell me what u think.. ur the exo king so ud know 

and thats what u get for using chrome divvy inbox me your email i havent got it since hotmail shutdown my acounts

tyvm

and im shutting down after this grow for a little bit not gunna do bak to bak grows,, best not anyways, i cant live with the paranoia, wait till i moov for that shit

bsedie why do my own cuts wen i got a bald headed fellow who can do them for me?

also yorkies gunna keep a mother so all will be well,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2012)

Who, phoning up tomorrow for a viewing on this property  It has a fireplace. Only issue is it is unfurnished and i have no furniture or money for furniture  hopefully i would be able to change that 3 months down the line though  £715 a month though before utilities. Ouch. I'm getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 24, 2012)

ice i would be worried thet cunts dont send someone to your house from the ss not to get para tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/
> 
> 
> il do sum pics soon as thers charge in the phone and tell me what u think.. ur the exo king so ud know
> ...


because cuts of ya own are free, of the bald headed fella nice bloke that he is unfortunately they cost $$$ lol

i no what ya saying bout the paranoia well i do and i dont lol have had a grow on constant for 4+ yr now could well do with a break but the pocket says NO lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ice i would be worried thet cunts dont send someone to your house from the ss not to get para tho lol


yeh they done that before,, but i got ahidden room,, they do lok around your house but dont inspect or search it if ya get my drift,, as long as i dont have shit running it will be fine nothing can be heard,,wankers,, our midwife say its rubbish and will tell them so,,same with health vistitor 

TTT i thought u was a wiz,, go cut a tree down and make yer own furniture,, or apply to a charity for furniture to get u started,, yes even if working u can do this,, or at the worst its 10 weeks after you moov in you lhave cash! good luck brother,,

photos up soon goiing shop for sum suger

SHABBA!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Cant do the time dont do the crime...got your escape route planned every door chap Sambo.lol

Living on the edge eh.lol You guys puff, I dont, must be murder on the ticker.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cant do the time dont do the crime...got your escape route planned every door chap Sambo.lol
> 
> Living on the edge eh.lol You guys puff, I dont, must be murder on the ticker.lol


its a second floor flat my escape routes are fucked as am i if theres every a power cut and the filters go down lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> TTT i thought u was a wiz,, go cut a tree down and make yer own furniture,, or apply to a charity for furniture to get u started,, yes even if working u can do this,, or at the worst its 10 weeks after you moov in you lhave cash! good luck brother,,


I ent just gonna go steal someones tree lol. You also need a fair amount of tools to make something like that. I have a hammer and a small buzz saw  But nah, furniture wise it will all be good. You can get everything you need from the likes of freecycle and trade-it, and i always wanted unfurnished, kinda figred i'm getting old enough that i want to start creating a life with my own posessions and such. Getting excited. Until that 3 months is up though, i'll be on rice and peas. But hey, even a 50p pay increase will end up paying off the council tax though, and that seems very likely in the upcoming months.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Nothing like a bout of stoned fear...
.....is that a diesel engine I hear outside boys.....oh wait a min here come the chopper.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Nothing like a bout of stoned fear...
> .....is that a diesel engine I hear outside boys.....oh wait a min here come the chopper.lol


no bill no diesel engine or chopper m8, u just had a joint is all lololol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

well no pics for ages and this is far from me best grow have been extra lazy and stretched them a little in the process.

3 exo per 600 in a 2.4mtr tent bout a 2wk veg and the pics are day 5 of flower.................


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambo........lazy.......fuck off, Im not buying that. To be honest I need to hang up the scissors for a bit but I love the free money


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Ill go get the papers, get the papers(name the film) Sambo 2 times


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 24, 2012)

lol i still look out the window when i hear a diesel ticking over lol,and doors shutting actualy........it ok lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Your post was printed twice, not now. Fucks that joke. But still name the film


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk em brother,, im a good dad and i know it,, considering how ill ive ben this yr ive done fucking well,, even now not walking im stil plodding on,, or hobbling



well said !


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ill go get the papers, get the papers(name the film) Sambo 2 times


johhny two times, got the name as he says everything twice ,,goodfellas 

supersillybilly- this cunt wanted me to be the godfather to his kids, 10,000 I charge.!!!


quick edit : in my eyes billy, a cunt can be a term of endearment.. a good cunt  as long as its not a tricky or dodgy cunt , ur a winner in my eyes bruv


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

they must laugh them mafia heads a mega film about a GRASS??? fuck goodfellas and that twat silly fuck, still got nicked yrs later selling coke and kicked out the protection fingy.


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they must laugh them mafia heads a mega film about a GRASS??? fuck goodfellas and that twat silly fuck, still got nicked yrs later selling coke and kicked out the protection fingy.


henry hill, got fucked over, was gonna get killed , turned queens, then fucked over the feds by carrying on in the same lifestyle. died an old guy, they NEVER got im !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2012)

a few pics of an exo and a psycho mother i threw in a scrogg, exo on the left and psycho on the right, psychos the bigger half, hard to get a good pic cos theres not much room lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

* [h=2]




[/h] 



Originally Posted by unlucky  
i shit you not mr, you can get a piece of plastic from an old bucket and use your soldering iron to weld them together or weld cracks in plastic.... i did it with one of my trays






try it.......... you will end up making lots of wacky things lol








someone on the same page as myself






quick edit : in my eyes billy, a cunt can be a term of endearment.. a good cunt




as long as its not a tricky or dodgy cunt , ur a winner in my eyes bruv






so u wana be like unlucky and billy lmao a slippery slope there morph lol
​ 

*


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Was the cunts coke any good more to the point. I can be many cunts Ecto

Here sambo Im going down your divisions in 3 weeks with mrs. Was going to pop in for a session


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

he got nicked a few years into the protection thing for selling white twat and he was a grass............


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> a few pics of an exo and a psycho mother i threw in a scrogg, exo on the left and psycho on the right, psychos the bigger half, hard to get a good pic cos theres not much room lol
> View attachment 2347964View attachment 2347961View attachment 2347968View attachment 2347972View attachment 2347973View attachment 2347974


Well fucking done m8. If u can see the floor your doing it wrong


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Was the cunts coke any good more to the point. I can be many cunts Ecto
> 
> Here sambo Im going down your divisions in 3 weeks with mrs. Was going to pop in for a session


ur always welcome m8 its a nice town u would enjoy, i dont really go out bill but name the drug and ur be under the table lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Well fucking done m8. If u can see the floor your doing it wrong


i got them spread out and as low as i could, they wer pretty big before they went in, had no where else for them. If u look down from the top u can barely see the pots never mind the floor


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

after the luftansa heist, jimmy burk was tryin to kill every fucker that knew anything about it.. thats why he went out on his own. A man will do what a man has to do to protect his own...

why unlucky/slippery slope sambo?

Yeah I can wear many hats too billy boy ..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

and u think 15 mg stop being a modest irish bastard lmao 20+ like i said m8 would even bet on it and i dont bet unless im gonna win lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lmfao lads its lively in hear u all on a detox tonight or summet haha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ur always welcome m8 its a nice town u would enjoy, i dont really go out bill but name the drug and ur be under the table lol


Morphine tablets.lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morphine tablets.lol


rohipnol or roofies


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morphine tablets.lol


lmfao, if they the proper i.e oxycontin then yeah but either way m8 its a good town to bring the missus lots of nightlife n very good places to eat but fuck her off anyway and just come get mashed with me lol


----------



## Jahulath (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morphine tablets.lol


Fuckit go oldschool, a cup of Laudinum!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> rohipnol or roofies


neither cause they are benzos but if ya can get em pm me lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> neither cause they are benzos but if ya can get em pm me lol


you might wake up with a knob hangin out you ,,,not from me brother, scared to try that poofy stuff,,,incase i liked it


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> and u think 15 mg stop being a modest irish bastard lmao 20+ like i said m8 would even bet on it and i dont bet unless im gonna win lol


lmao...i hope ur right m8, only got about 11 or so outta the last scrogg in there but they wernt great strains for scrogg imo, most i got of a different scrogg was 18 so u could be right m8. fuck the exo is viney as fuck! not thick branches but plenty off them


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Im up for getting mashed sambo.....ill bring a wedge....just u sort the proper materials


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this cunt get busted or sumink ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im up for getting mashed sambo.....ill bring a wedge....just u sort the proper materials


sounds like a wise one!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lmao billy he ll be on sr all nite now after the best crack or smack goin ya nutter lmao only jokin sambo i know ya like ya glue lolol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao billy he ll be on sr all nite now after the best crack or smack goin ya nutter lmao only jokin sambo i know ya like ya glue lolol


 go on the evostick lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2012)

Good bit of sniff will do me. Nice bottle of Glenlivet 18 yr old and occasional bucket.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im up for getting mashed sambo.....ill bring a wedge....just u sort the proper materials


good coke is the same u pay bill, good e's are unheard off here they all posh cunts who pay threw the nose for poor qaulity drugs and never no lol sort out some coins ill pay half back and ill arrange a drugfest lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Good bit of sniff will do me. Nice bottle of Glenlivet 18 yr old and occasional bucket.lol


Fuck that a can and a ashtray full of ash will do lmfao had a mental 1 the other night was still wired 12 hrs after haha the things ya do after a barny with the misses !!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao billy he ll be on sr all nite now after the best crack or smack goin ya nutter lmao only jokin sambo i know ya like ya glue lolol


i think its weak people who get hooked to that shit m8 il happily do both but wont the next day, thats a proper coke high pissed out ya nut hit a huge pipe followed by a fat line then a vodka lol

did i say then followed by a nice line of ket??? ok im just a junkie lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

Send me the £££ and ill sort ya pills out tomoz  could do ya m kat and billy if ya wantin ya posh sourthern fuck lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Send me the £££ and ill sort ya pills out tomoz  could do ya m kat and billy if ya wantin ya posh sourthern fuck lol


fuck mcat want real drugs lol

av heard it aint half bad but as much as i have no bother doing worse i still wouldnt touch that shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

hmm sum yellowing leaves PH maybe,,anyone?

ive tried to keep strecth to a minimum by keeping the light low,, bak left is the PE 

il do suk better photos wen the childs not due to go to bed


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think its weak people who get hooked to that shit m8 il happily do both but wont the next day, thats a proper coke high pissed out ya nut hit a huge pipe followed by a fat line then a vodka lol
> 
> did i say then followed by a nice line of ket??? ok im just a junkie lol


Fuck the smack lad neva had it neva will i can have a proper sesh on the yellow 1 tho and not touch it for months upon months your best to leave it alone after the 1st proper blast but u know the silly cunts that wanna keep bangin it on the pipe for ya lmao wot ya gonna do say no?? Hahahahaha


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think its weak people who get hooked to that shit m8 il happily do both but wont the next day, thats a proper coke high pissed out ya nut hit a huge pipe followed by a fat line then a vodka lol
> 
> did i say then followed by a nice line of ket??? ok im just a junkie lol


no bruv, ur a phsychonaut, there is a diff, IM SURE


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hmm sum yellowing leaves PH maybe,,anyone?
> 
> ive tried to keep strecth to a minimum by keeping the light low,, bak left is the PE
> 
> ...


carry on as u are lad they look ok to me wtf u chattin anyway u love to kill the cunts anyways lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hmm sum yellowing leaves PH maybe,,anyone?
> 
> ive tried to keep strecth to a minimum by keeping the light low,, bak left is the PE
> 
> ...


what u been growin them under ic? a candlelight???

same batch of clones just potted a week later cause im a nice bloke and gave u the first that rooted...........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck mcat want real drugs lol
> 
> av heard it aint half bad but as much as i have no bother doing worse i still wouldnt touch that shit lol


Im gettin at 180 the oz atm but the stuff is uncut and ment ta be wild tbh not sure but im sure 1 of rollas mates had sum off 1 of me runners he does quite well off the kat sniff and billy me does hahaha


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Im gettin at 180 the oz atm but the stuff is uncut and ment ta be wild tbh not sure but im sure 1 of rollas mates had sum off 1 of me runners he does quite well off the kat sniff and billy me does hahaha


whats mcat hit like ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

spose to be like coke/pills and instant if ya can handle the nose burn but its a kids drugs, ur a scot, man up and get some proper drugs in ya lol

but yes i never had it and never would, same if u read chedz post fink hes saying he aint bothered? bills had a blast tho and says its good apart from ya nose falling off lol


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> spose to be like coke/pills and instant if ya can handle the nose burn but its a kids drugs, ur a scot, man up and get some proper drugs in ya lol


i hear you brother  its about the only thing not tried over the years.. well apart from dead mans root or _Ayahuasca_...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> i hear you brother  its about the only thing not tried over the years.. well apart from dead mans root or _Ayahuasca_...


i no what ya saying morph i had a fixation with opium for 15yr then tried it and thought wft that was a bit shit, i aint knocking ya m8 just messing a drug is a drug from mcat to crack to smoke they all fuck people up.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> whats mcat hit like ?


Hits like a pill but has the effects of coke. tbf i dont touch the stuff i like me old school buzz tbh if im gonna take stuff like that coke crack pills im good for but fuck these new drugs they are ok for the money mind  1 of me boys sells the kat for £15 a full gram and it can last a good night and mornin lolol bath salts are another but only dabble with that at the rught price


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> bills had a blast tho and says its good apart from ya nose falling off lol


I been involved in the music scene for years, my nose can take a dunt,, is it THAT sore bill, cats piss sore


----------



## The Ectomorph (Sep 24, 2012)

im off to watch a movie, I have a long day 2morro. cheers lads , had a laugh in here the day. will be sure to pop back in from time to time.. 

CUNTS !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what u been growin them under ic? a candlelight???
> 
> same batch of clones just potted a week later cause im a nice bloke and gave u the first that rooted...........


yes BUT u have yours in a tent wich helps with refelction, also u use MUCH more light than i do,, im only runing 600 with 6 plants u use like 1k 0r 1200?

i think ther looking ok,, od yellow leave i just twist of carefully,, dont like to fuk with em too much, so in ur eyes thers nowt wrong no?.. also this time im using that aircooled hood gifted too me, put the glass in,, dont normally ddo that

chedz fuk off wit the killing em,, we already established i only kill seeds,, infact i actually rescued one of these so GTF lol


anyway bak to my prev about paranoia,, userlol,, ures isent a active home like mine m8,, just u and u alone, mine can get kinda busy so doing bak to bak isent a option maybe 3-4 a yr thats it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

3-4 a yr is growin all year ic3 m8 lol but i do hear what ya saying.

mine under prob 900hps 1 bulb is near 2yr old thats why i say 900.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 3-4 a yr is growin all year ic3 m8 lol but i do hear what ya saying.
> 
> mine under prob 900hps 1 bulb is near 2yr old thats why i say 900.



i have 2x 600 duel spec hps,, i had one in that tuned 250 hps but wen i packed up before i forgot to mark the one i used on my main light before? surely couldnt make a diffrence? huh? fuk it ther only 20 qwid il buy a fresh one in next week or 2,, then at least il have 2 spare working ones for me or if u need one,,

wel babys here house is semi-bak to nromal so packages should rusume shorlty,


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a UK grower of 8 years. I have cropped many many strains. Almost every cross of the original exodus cheese. Not 1 compared to some of the real exodus cheese I smoked 4 years ago I will never forget that taste and smell. If there is anybody out there that knows where I could get a cutting of this legendary plant. I live in the midlands and know many other growers and my friend who grew this many years ago moved away with the cut never to be seen again. Very sad times when a strain that was born a few miles down the road is now one of if not the rarest strains in the UK and the planet. I am currently growing ghsc exodus cheese which again does NOT compare. Where r u exodus the true UK cheese?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I am a UK grower of 8 years. I have cropped many many strains. Almost every cross of the original exodus cheese. Not 1 compared to some of the real exodus cheese I smoked 4 years ago I will never forget that taste and smell. If there is anybody out there that knows where I could get a cutting of this legendary plant. I live in the midlands and know many other growers and my friend who grew this many years ago moved away with the cut never to be seen again. Very sad times when a strain that was born a few miles down the road is now one of if not the rarest strains in the UK and the planet. I am currently growing ghsc exodus cheese which again does NOT compare. Where r u exodus the true UK cheese?



uif u cant get a EXO cut in the midlands u need to make more freinds mate

sceondly-- dont be fucking divvy,, u cant cum here asking for clones or wat bush to find them under,, took me 18 months and im stil a tosser no1 likes


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just making it very clear that it is very very hard to obtain a true cut from the original plant. I suppose your right about making new friend that grow but I'm very paranoid about who knows I grow. I'm just curious has anyone still got the cut from the original. I believe my friend still has but he wouldn't even sell a cut of it??? Crazy considering it was given away for free by the exodus people.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody grabbing breeders boutique offer ? Just grabbed the dog and dippsy elsey lol couldn't help myself. 40 quid for both cant go wrong .


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uif u cant get a EXO cut in the midlands u need to make more freinds mate
> 
> sceondly-- dont be fucking divvy,, u cant cum here asking for clones or wat bush to find them under,, took me 18 months and im stil a tosser no1 likes


Ic3 couldn't have said it truer, plenty still have and grow real exo cheese u just carnt get it, and begging on threads u no part of or made no part of apart from begging aint gonna get u it either....


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

I aint beggin it bruv, I'm just sayin. take my friend for example he got given a cut from the true exo from his dad who got it from someone in Luton for free my friend grows it for 5 years and moves away he had 4 cuttings taken from the original cutting at his house before he moved roughly about 2 week's into veg. Me and 2 other people asked him for a cut even offered him money. He said no? Then when he was gone found out he killed the 4 cuttings and took the original with him. Iv never come across it since. I'm just curious is she still with us? What I would do to taste that weed again. Or is it just gunna be these knock off cross breeds and backcrosses? And when I say I live in midlands I dont mean like brum and notts not a big city like dat.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a pack of southern charm  haha even put on the order notes can't help myself



rollajoint said:


> Anybody grabbing breeders boutique offer ? Just grabbed the dog and dippsy elsey lol couldn't help myself. 40 quid for both cant go wrong .


What would you know about exo ya poes



newuserlol said:


> Ic3 couldn't have said it truer, plenty still have and grow real exo cheese u just carnt get it, and begging on threads u no part of or made no part of apart from begging aint gonna get u it either....


Your mate sounds like a bit of a cunt. 
You're not going to find what you looking for here. Not with a handful of posts and no one knowing who the fuck you are. 



uksecretsensi said:


> I aint beggin it bruv, I'm just sayin. take my friend for example he got given a cut from the true exo from his dad who got it from someone in Luton for free my friend grows it for 5 years and moves away he had 4 cuttings taken from the original cutting at his house before he moved roughly about 2 week's into veg. Me and 2 other people asked him for a cut even offered him money. He said no? Then when he was gone found out he killed the 4 cuttings and took the original with him. Iv never come across it since. I'm just curious is she still with us? What I would do to taste that weed again. Or is it just gunna be these knock off cross breeds and backcrosses? And when I say I live in midlands I dont mean like brum and notts not a big city like dat.


----------



## ride12 (Sep 24, 2012)

need abit of help with ph i av never botherd checking but now i want to do everythink spot to see if it realy makes a diffrence i bought a digital ph meter and it just confused me folloing the intrustions and then when i tryed to set the ph right it just would not hapen then it just broe and wudnt swithch on so couldsome 1 help me out with any easier solutions than a digital meter much apreiated


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

I aint expecting anyone to start giving cuttings away to strangers. Like I said is the true exodus u.k cheese still with us? I just haven't seen it in a very long time and if a load of cunts like my old friend got hold of her then it's only a matter of time before I'm not the only one saying this on a forum getting judged by people like you when all I want to know is if our country's famous plant is one day gunna b a legend just told by people like me who loved every time they had the weed. I just hope somewhere out there someone is looking after her. Never let her die.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 24, 2012)

psyco


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

For your ph problem u cud try a iodine drip test they are cheap and easy to use. Digital ph meters are alot more precise if calibrated properly and maintained properly just out of curiosity where did u get ur digital from as iv heard there are cheap rip off ones on eBay for like 7 pound but they dont work. Try bluelab, Hanna or even trans instruments are ok. Hope this helps


----------



## ride12 (Sep 24, 2012)

ph80 it was 20 oddquid from a hydro was just very confusen tbh does what you said give a accruate reading like cheers


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes the iodine drip test is accurate to about .2-.3 if that makes any sense. Your local hydro shop or even the good old internet.


----------



## ride12 (Sep 24, 2012)

ive just had a search for them and cant find nothink mate ebay doesnt even show anythink wheres sell them mate


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

iodine acidity indicator.


----------



## ride12 (Sep 24, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> iodine acidity indicator.


do you now anywer that stocks them mate and nice 1 for the help


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

I will look for u now mate. Give me 2 mins.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

Here u go mate......


http://www.hydrogarden.com/Ko-Bespoke/stockdetails.asp?product=1/True/0/09-410-025.htm


----------



## ride12 (Sep 24, 2012)

nice one mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I aint expecting anyone to start giving cuttings away to strangers. Like I said is the true exodus u.k cheese still with us? .


I was going to criticise your knowledge earlier when you started yapping about it being one of the rarest strains in the world, but i thought i'd keep quiet. Now though, oh dear. Really? I cna understand that question from someone who has just read about it for the first time or something, but for someone who apparently knows about it and has done for a long while etc.... Barely 10 posts go by on this thread without someone talking about their exodus cheese grow. Let alone the typical response of are you that incapable of using a search feature either on google or on the forum. Lol.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I fully understand what you are saying. But from what I have seen of cheese in the last 4 years it aint worth the hassle. I am also new to this whole forum thing and haven't really looked through all the posts and I just really miss that taste. And like I said all I have seen of exodus is cross breeds and back crosses in the last 4 years or people e.g green house seed company Claiming they have the real thing when really they dont it really annoys me. You dont need to get all defensive just for someone asking a question I mean isn't that what this place Is for?


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes is the answer to your question. There are plenty of people who have it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Yes is the answer to your question. There are plenty of people who have it.


plenty lmao every fucker on this thread more like bar the odd few lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

did i hear something bout a promo??how long it on for?? not alot off room in the seed box but mayb worth a lil online shopping me thinks. mayb early xmas pressie haha
and wheres my notice email hahahahha jk. 
is there a code to dial in to activate the promo or discount?
think only need the smelly cherry and cheese surprise and ellie wotever that name is to have a full set(sounds like collectable card sets or something)
oh and robbie p 2 outta 2 sb haze has germed and poking head through,, happy days indeedy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Mornin lads fuck me I feel like I've been shit out this morn must a had 2 hour sleep max, the youth was playing silly bugger all night lol

Mdb an cheddz how's them red mists comin on? Mdb your 1 sprouted yet mate? An chez yours must be huge now? What's happening with um bro?

Get some pics up of them blue grapes aswell ya slackin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> did i hear something bout a promo??how long it on for?? not alot off room in the seed box but mayb worth a lil online shopping me thinks. mayb early xmas pressie haha
> and wheres my notice email hahahahha jk.
> is there a code to dial in to activate the promo or discount?
> think only need the smelly cherry and cheese surprise and ellie wotever that name is to have a full set(sounds like collectable card sets or something)
> oh and robbie p 2 outta 2 sb haze has germed and poking head through,, happy days indeedy



Morning peeps, 

The code for the bb sale should be on the first page where you click for age confirmation. If not hold down shift and press F5. Codes FALL50 just incase, newsletter says sales on for a month. New crosses look belter

And lmfbo at the exo crack. It's going strong up north


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

You want Kush that yields....try a DOG.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

yes pukka she popped out head. doing ok so far, wen it more then a speck i will post pic or a few
don wens this 2 toke im hearing about on the shelfs so to speak? have u heard anything on th rumour mill?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont understand the hype bout exo....its pish in my opinion


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

i bet wen was new exo was amazing but yeah its old and had its day for me. good cross with tho no doubt.
smellsgreat exo but not half strong enough for the monster smokers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yes pukka she popped out head. doing ok so far, wen it more then a speck i will post pic or a few
> don wens this 2 toke im hearing about on the shelfs so to speak? have u heard anything on th rumour mill?


it's in experimental stage so i hear. pheno's need stabilising. probably going to be at least 6 months. the fairy might be faster


----------



## Jam66es (Sep 25, 2012)

*

I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.​

























*


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks to pukka bud for.clearing that up. 1 simple question ur the only person who gave the appropriate answer.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Thanks to pukka bud for.clearing that up. 1 simple question ur the only person who gave the appropriate answer.


A few peeps said it was still around. Your first post did come across as if you was looking for a cutting. You got to admit it looks suspect when a new name comes on asking about cuttings staight away


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Just had to read back there...........when did I answer anythin??? Lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

Why dont any of the seed banks have tidy sales when i got cash? Lolthe best i ever do is get a few free seeds and a week or 2 later someone has a 50% sale


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Jam66es said:


> *
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.​
> 
> ...


How's it goin you fuckin robot?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes people did answer it. But I have one question in your phsyco pic is that that famous phsyco cut of exodus?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

My friends cut was from the j13 cut or also known as jah.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

And yes it probably did come across like I was asking for a cut well really I know people aint gunna give cuts to people they dont know. I just really miss that weed and will never give up the search for a true cutting of exo she will one day be growing with my Durban and og.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeh that's the exodus psycho an I've done the cheese peeps up an down the country have the cut its goin no where don't worry about that


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow bruv she looks amazing. Look after her never let the true exo die out. Looks just like I remember.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2012)

i signed up on '' BREEDERS BOUTIQUE'' site, but no were can i see anything about any discount ? am on the right site ?, wanted the dog and engineers dream ! any recommendations from there ? Ive always used Attitude,but sure i can do better !

Cheers in advance.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's in experimental stage so i hear. pheno's need stabilising. probably going to be at least 6 months. the fairy might be faster


wen u next see her have a word in her ear for me please, wot was the cross deep blue and ??
got more then enough to get on with but a name like 2 toke does make a man like me go a lil moist.
will have look bb site shortly, had few probs other day looking at the new products, keep merging and not allowing me click on them, but my laptop is shite tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> i signed up on '' BREEDERS BOUTIQUE'' site, but no were can i see anything about any discount ? am on the right site ?, wanted the dog and engineers dream ! any recommendations from there ? Ive always used Attitude,but sure i can do better !
> 
> Cheers in advance.


read dons gin and tons post page or so back has all details u looking for fella. u cant go wrongon any the bb range so i hear, so happy germinating haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen u next see her have a word in her ear for me please, wot was the cross deep blue and ??got more then enough to get on with but a name like 2 toke does make a man like me go a lil moist.will have look bb site shortly, had few probs other day looking at the new products, keep merging and not allowing me click on them, but my laptop is shite tho


A bad workman always blames his tools lol. Just admit your no good on the laptop


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

depends on wot im not good at? using laptop im crap but beating it upim pretty handy really hahaha how do mr t


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

and code ison 1st page, it says midway on screen xmas promo bazoomer


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> depends on wot im not good at? using laptop im crap but beating it upim pretty handy really hahaha how do mr t


Im good thanks mate. Did you get my pm? Im stuck using my phone till the 19th oct. My internets off cos i tried getting it cheeper lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

if you can't see the code when you visit their site hold down shift and press F5, that'll reload but not from your cache.

the code is FALL50


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> wen u next see her have a word in her ear for me please, wot was the cross deep blue and ??
> got more then enough to get on with but a name like 2 toke does make a man like me go a lil moist.
> will have look bb site shortly, had few probs other day looking at the new products, keep merging and not allowing me click on them, but my laptop is shite tho


have a peeps in my journo fella. i flipped em 11 days back. they're 


Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) x Livers/Blues ( UK clone only ) AKA '2 Toke Killer'


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

My friend has just changed nutes from canna to dutch pro. Myself and him are very confused about Dutch pro's feeding chart. It's says 250-350ml a+b per 100 litres does this mean 250-350ml of each or Half the dose of each to make up to full dose I am very confused and used to canna. Also his plants are very pale yellow? Strange iv never encountered this before.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> My friend has just changed nutes from canna to dutch pro. Myself and him are very confused about Dutch pro's feeding chart. It's says 250-350ml a+b per 100 litres does this mean 250-350ml of each or Half the dose of each to make up to full dose I am very confused and used to canna. Also his plants are very pale yellow? Strange iv never encountered this before.


I'd say its 250-350ml of a and 250-350ml of b. Thats quite simular to canna. What is he growing in? There might be a def coming. I had mag def when i switched to coco in the barneys farm blue cheese i done last grow


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Growing in canna coco pro.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that mag def I told him to use Epsom salts.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you can't see the code when you visit their site hold down shift and press F5, that'll reload but not from your cache.
> 
> the code is FALL50


No chance i'm not gonna try and pick some bags up with that discount. could you do us a favour though, and stick up the number of beans per pack alongside each strain. For the list price i'm thinking 5, but who knows. Either way, with a 50% discount i'm gonna grab me some engineers dream and some deep blues


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont know about it being same as canna as iv been told cannas nutes are not as concentrated as dutch pro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No chance i'm not gonna try and pick some bags up with that discount. could you do us a favour though, and stick up the number of beans per pack alongside each strain. For the list price i'm thinking 5, but who knows. Either way, with a 50% discount i'm gonna grab me some engineers dream and some deep blues


the packs i've received are 10's man  and there's always been cracking freebies


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I dont know about it being same as canna as iv been told cannas nutes are not as concentrated as dutch pro.


I just think 2.5 -3.5ml per L sound about right. If its much more concerntrated than that it would get hard to dose? That could be why hes getting the pale leaves. My mate tried adding bat guarno without feeding any other nutes and he got the yellow leaves


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sorry mrt u r right iv just spoke to peter from dutch pro on the phone he said 2.5-3.5 per litre you were right. He seemed very helpful on the phone.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the packs i've received are 10's man  and there's always been cracking freebies


£30 a ten bag is a great price in comparison to most other breeders. So at £15 for ten it should be illegal not to buy a handful! Still got a bag of casey and some DOG from DST but i'm gonna have to sell something and buy me up as many as i can i think! Know i've a water cooling radiator and pump i could shift for over £100. Hmmmm. I think i could justify £60 on 40+ awesome seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like a plan Batman. Can't be vexed with them prices, for the genetics involved its a no brainer


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking bout trying the ghsc silver haze iv done the lemon haze was a very nice smoke and very easy to grow. Just wandering has anybody else grown this and what's your review on this strain? I ask because I do not trust Franco or arjan they claim to have all theese rare strains but most are rip off back crosses e.t.c.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have a peeps in my journo fella. i flipped em 11 days back. they're
> 
> 
> Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) x Livers/Blues ( UK clone only ) AKA '2 Toke Killer'


guessing wasnt the lemon pheno of the pyschokiller used to cross or was it? yeah i been in that thread abit matey ,was being lazy as per usual.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Im good thanks mate. Did you get my pm? Im stuck using my phone till the 19th oct. My internets off cos i tried getting it cheeper lol


yes dude i did get ya pm. my space button is broken so writting is a misson at mo haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> guessing wasnt the lemon pheno of the pyschokiller used to cross or was it? yeah i been in that thread abit matey ,was being lazy as per usual.


well, it is and it isn't lol. it's a bit citrus and a bit foisty from the jack the ripper and the psycho respectively. but with a sweetness from the livers added in. i've popped a load more of the lemon pheno pips so watch this space fella


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Also when I grew super lemon haze I found a very strange pheno it had no lemon or haze smell what so ever it had a very hashy strawberry taste??? I now have alot of cuttings of it and all my friends won't leave me alone for it. They will not believe that it came from a ghsc super lemon haze pack of 5. I was just wandering has anybody else come across this pheno?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

This bastard phone! Ive been trying to look at the different seeds on bb and its selecting the wrong ones lol. I was thinking of getting some dog seeds ready for the next grow and another seed strain, any you lot can recomend from bb? I like to have a few different strains on the go cos smoking the same thing for ages loses the effect. I should be able to have 2 clone onlys on the go under 1 of my 600w's and i want 2 under the other 600w


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

the dippy ellsy westy's just done a grow of look lush. clone only funk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

Ive got all the way to the paypal payment on BB with no sign of a place to put the code in, what do i do lads?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the dippy ellsy westy's just done a grow of look lush. clone only funk


that one does look very very tempting, had a feelingit was a westy love child.
yeah blagged the mrs let me have some pocket money hahah
smelly cherry, ches surprise,southern wotsit and the dippy i think next week for me...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

go back to the shopping cart and hit apply discount code, at the bottom of the page.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ive got all the way to the paypal payment on BB with no sign of a place to put the code in, what do i do lads?


Click on your shopping basket at the top mate. On the next page there should be an option to enter a discount code


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

All sorted lads nice 1,.....ive gone for the dipsy ellsy an the smelly cherry for now, want some dog bx an 1 more just cant decide lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm right now smoking some barneys pineapple express. It has a very strange taste but the high is very nice.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

pukka u not germed any ya pips yet? haha or u just wanting fems only this run and do more seeds next run?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2012)

smoking auto's? c'mon
thought you had been doing this for 8 years?

mind you, tried some of that PE way back when and was pleasantly surprised, nice resin production, however the G13 (photo) kicks the shit out of it.




uksecretsensi said:


> I'm right now smoking some barneys pineapple express. It has a very strange taste but the high is very nice.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 25, 2012)

No mdb this 1st run back I just wanted to play safe with some proven strains mate an I wanna wait till the veg cab is back running so I can play propa


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the dippy ellsy westy's just done a grow of look lush. clone only funk


I only just got what this was saying lol yeah the dipsy looks awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

he's just stuck a new pic up in his journo and the DOG kush too. 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique-3.html

both look sweet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> smoking auto's? c'mon
> thought you had been doing this for 8 years?
> 
> mind you, tried some of that PE way back when and was pleasantly surprised, nice resin production, however the G13 (photo) kicks the shit out of it.



iom growing PE now and it aint a auto  looking sweet as as fuk


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> smoking auto's? c'mon
> thought you had been doing this for 8 years?
> 
> mind you, tried some of that PE way back when and was pleasantly surprised, nice resin production, however the G13 (photo) kicks the shit out of it.


I do agree mate. G13 haze from barney is one of my favorites. I didn't grow the pineapple it was one of my mates done it cuz of the short flowering time. I had never tried a auto before today was very sceptical how can a plant produce enough thc in such a short time but the p.e definatly proved me wrong.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> iom growing PE now and it aint a auto  looking sweet as as fuk


P.e from barney is auto mate. U obviously aint growing a barneys.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's just stuck a new pic up in his journo and the DOG kush too. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique-3.htmlboth look sweet.


I just had a look but i cant view the pics on my phone


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> iom growing PE now and it aint a auto  looking sweet as as fuk


Just out of curiosity what bank is ur p.e from if it aint auto? I might give dat one a go.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Just out of curiosity what bank is ur p.e from if it aint auto? I might give dat one a go.


not a clue mate,, was a cut gifted of sum1,, fucking huge noodes already while wtil in veg,, sum nrly a inch tall,,SWEET!! flipping end of week, then thats the first full 2 week veg i ever done,.,


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2012)

Meant G13 Labs Pineapple express.. which I believe is what ic3 has now..

G13 Labs now do PE in both Auto and Photo
Barney's only do Auto.

G13 Labs PE (photo)







Barney's PE (Auto)














uksecretsensi said:


> I do agree mate. G13 haze from barney is one of my favorites. I didn't grow the pineapple it was one of my mates done it cuz of the short flowering time. I had never tried a auto before today was very sceptical how can a plant produce enough thc in such a short time but the p.e definatly proved me wrong.





IC3M4L3 said:


> iom growing PE now and it aint a auto  looking sweet as as fuk





uksecretsensi said:


> P.e from barney is auto mate. U obviously aint growing a barneys.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not a clue mate,, was a cut gifted of sum1,, fucking huge noodes already while wtil in veg,, sum nrly a inch tall,,SWEET!! flipping end of week, then thats the first full 2 week veg i ever done,.,


The auto from barney is really nice and surprisingly strong. With yours not being an auto I would love to try that bud. I assume it will be alot more potent than what I'm smokin and this is very nice. Or as the youth in the UK would say PENG.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2012)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Express/G13_Labs/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Express_Auto/G13_Labs/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Express/Barneys_Farm/


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Meant G13 Labs Pineapple express.. which I believe is what ic3 has now..
> 
> G13 Labs now do PE in both Auto and Photo
> Barney's only do Auto.
> ...


That g13's p.e looks great alot bigger buds than barneys. I think Im gunna give dat 1 a go.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2012)

its the G13 P.E you got IC3 im 99% sure .... 

mines in flower at minute 2 weeks in and looking bang on , it started to bud up about 3 days after 12/12 flip !! 

Mantz , you got my PM mate ?? just about to knock myself out with it


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh and barneys pineapple express the plants dont actually look much like that wot is in the picture it looks alot smaller than that. The picture is zoomed in alot. I'm looking at one right now. Looks really nice though.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2012)

Do these PE plants actually carry characteristics that warrant it's name sake, that is to say it tastes or smells of pineapples, or are they just great strains, but given the name for no other treason than marketability?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 25, 2012)

treason? thats abit ott ttt haha i no u love ya weed but treason man calm down hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Do these PE plants actually carry characteristics that warrant it's name sake, that is to say it tastes or smells of pineapples, or are they just great strains, but given the name for no other treason than marketability?


ill tell you in about 6 weeks mate and if the fairy is good you might even get to find out yourself in about 7 weeks when it dries


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Do these PE plants actually carry characteristics that warrant it's name sake, that is to say it tastes or smells of pineapples, or are they just great strains, but given the name for no other treason than marketability?


It does taste really fruity but pineapple? I'm not quite sure about that. I think it is definatly a marketing thing.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2012)

Barneys do pineapple chunk thats not auto. I run one on my first grow but i didnt think much of it


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried that pineapple chunk a long time ago when I went to Northampton to get a new grow light. 1 and only time Iv had it. Didn't think much to it either mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2012)

if you want something pure pineapple tasting and smelling and something that will knock you on your arse go for Frost Brothers Cinderella 99 (pineapple pheno) ... its the original brothers Grimm version but narrowed down to just the pineapple version , i think its like a F8 or something ...... ive grown it and its absolutly amazing !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lmao just potted up my PE into the 6 litre airpots and u fuckers are on about it muhahahaha throwin the fuckers into 12/12 from tonight and can honestly say i cant wait to see how they perform gonna take a few cuts off each to keep the strain here wen 2wks into flower. gonna be a hectic few months till crimbo for me got
3xblue grapes 
5xslh
7xexo
4xpsycho
8xred mist dependin male/fem
2xPE
all comin down between 4-10 wks 
there will be more but unsure wots goin in yet the next lot are gonna land just before or after crimbo so im thinkin of goin for slh or exo as they are good for the bang and weight so ill see i hope all u fuckers are as busy as me lolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 25, 2012)

sup fuckers


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2012)

Nipples .....



spooningbadgers said:


> sup fuckers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

Batties!!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao just potted up my PE into the 6 litre airpots and u fuckers are on about it muhahahaha throwin the fuckers into 12/12 from tonight and can honestly say i cant wait to see how they perform gonna take a few cuts off each to keep the strain here wen 2wks into flower. gonna be a hectic few months till crimbo for me got
> 3xblue grapes
> 5xslh
> 7xexo
> ...


P.e is very nice. Enjoy. Also my last grow I done ghsc super lemon haze. Really nice gets you so high you feel like your floating. Very easy to grow in coco but take note this strain is very sensitive to overfertilizing so be very
vigilant when checking e.c I kept mine at 1.8 throughout flowering. First 2 week's flower npk 1.2.1 then up to 1.2.2 for rest of flowering 2 week's flush is essential with this strain. Dry out between week 2-4 flowering for 5 days this will improve taste and yield. Never let temp go over 27c with SLH it reacts very strange to high temps (doesn't like it). Hope this helps my smoke was crazy potent using this technique I believe it would also work this way with ghsc SSH.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> P.e is very nice. Enjoy. Also my last grow I done ghsc super lemon haze. Really nice gets you so high you feel like your floating. Very easy to grow in coco but take note this strain is very sensitive to overfertilizing so be very
> vigilant when checking e.c I kept mine at 1.8 throughout flowering. First 2 week's flower npk 1.2.1 then up to 1.2.2 for rest of flowering 2 week's flush is essential with this strain. Dry out between week 2-4 flowering for 5 days this will improve taste and yield. Never let temp go over 27c with SLH it reacts very strange to high temps (doesn't like it). Hope this helps my smoke was crazy potent using this technique I believe it would also work this way with ghsc SSH.


ill take all on board lmfao lolol rofl wots all this ec bollox muhahahahha neva grown the lemon lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ill take all on board lmfao lolol rofl wots all this ec bollox muhahahahha neva grown the lemon lol


Lol. I aint making out your stupid mate. Most people do find these haze strains hard to grow and most growers dont dry the plants out between week 2-4 iv seen soo many experienced growers mess slh up.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Lol. I aint making out your stupid mate. Most people do find these haze strains hard to grow and most growers dont dry the plants out between week 2-4 iv seen soo many experienced growers mess slh up.


Was pullin ya leg lad i know wot to expect lmao about 8oz from a 6ltre airpot  ill throw sum pics up of the beast tomoz show ya how they look lolol lata


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> ill take all on board lmfao lolol rofl wots all this ec bollox muhahahahha neva grown the lemon lol


lol man of my own heart, ec? whats PH? lmao


uksecretsensi said:


> Lol. I aint making out your stupid mate. Most people do find these haze strains hard to grow and most growers dont dry the plants out between week 2-4 iv seen soo many experienced growers mess slh up.


im growing it too mate and belive me my shits just thrown togther bucket in the corner with nutes in job done,, used to ph but tbh,, cant be chewwed its a real pain

mty PE is doing loveley flipping end of week

got mine in 10 litre airpots


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

I only check my e.c at the beginning of flowering it all flows naturally from there I always keep on top of ph though. I grow in coco so them things are quite important. And I use dutch pro and that stuff proper messes with your e.c and ph.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 25, 2012)

Well just started to use dutch pro was using canna for last 8years. Thought I might change see if it makes a different smoke e.t.c


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

The slh pheno u had ukss may have been nute sensitive there's a shitload of phenos.

But the lemon u here a lot of the uk'ers here talking about is the las fingerz pheno, a old members cut that's been passed around.

Its far from nute sensitive fuck u could empty a bottle each of a n b and it would spit some in ya eye and just get bigger lol

It yields, its stinks and flavour n stone are superb.

pic is slh (fingerz pheno) day 49 of flower.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The slh pheno u had ukss may have been nute sensitive there's a shitload of phenos.
> 
> But the lemon u here a lot of the uk'ers here talking about is the las fingerz pheno, a old members cut that's been passed around.
> 
> ...


Mornin bro wots happenin?? Bit early for u aint it lmao? 
Yh the lemon is a sucker for the nutes ive a bitch now thats been on full strengh nute since 2wk of flower and she is just suckin it up haha as u said the smoke is bangin and she gives just as much as she takes im lookin at a good yeild again off her with about 8main colas all weighin in probly there or there about an oz !! U gotta give all the cred to las tho the shit is some fine green and he done the right thing and shared it  which will keep her about for aslong as the exo psycho livers has been  i cant see it leavin my garden for life just for the ease of yeild and smoke alone so im gratefull of pukka for that  !


----------



## Loret55ta (Sep 26, 2012)

*

Think I went without for several months.​























*


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a fucking certain member on here that better get in fucking contact.............


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> There's a fucking certain member on here that better get in fucking contact.............


Lol ???? Wots up billy ??? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Morning chedz im always up early m8 have been a lazy fucker I.e not workin for yrs but never been 1 for layin in bed all day, me sofa is more comfy lol

I been up since bout 5-30-6 same as every day, don't matter what I do just wake up that time everyday.

U rained off again 2day? 

@bill, he still not been in contact lol pisstaker.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Morning chedz oim always up early m8 have been a lazy fucker I.e not workin for yrs but never been 1 for layin in bed all day, me sofa is more comfy lol
> 
> I been up since bout 5-30-6 same as every day, don't matter what I do just wake up that time everyday.
> 
> ...


jokin ay ya mate we work in all weather same as on oil rigs fuckin bullshit weather atm tho just takin a break from it all lol
im the same as soon as my eyes are open theres no closin the fuckers again been like it since started workin sum days i can get up at 4am and not get back to sleep even tho ive only woken for a piss!! 
Me and our kid suffer with ADHD but i neva take fuck all for it even tho i should i find stayin busy helps a grate deal fuck knows wot id do if i had fuck all to do id probley be climbin the walls haha


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

how do? 
whos done wot?
dont think it was me ?haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Should get on the docs bout that chedz they give ya speed pills for it, worth money m8.

Ritalin and adderal are the most popular that they give.

Does me nut in the not being able to get back to sleep, like ya say once me eyes are open I aint going back to sleep.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Should get on the docs bout that chedz they give ya speed pills for it, worth money m8.
> 
> Ritalin and adderal are the most popular that they give.
> 
> Does me nut in the not being able to get back to sleep, like ya say once me eyes are open I aint going back to sleep.


have a wankathon till u pass out. haha worked for me in my teen years hahah


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Should get on the docs bout that chedz they give ya speed pills for it, worth money m8.
> 
> Ritalin and adderal are the most popular that they give.
> 
> Does me nut in the not being able to get back to sleep, like ya say once me eyes are open I aint going back to sleep.


im ment to mate but im that busy i forget about doc appointments and seein specailists about it like i said i work 7days a wk and do me thing at night so not really got time for anythin else tbh with ya i finish work about 5 everyday and then ive gotta sort alot of shit out thats happened in the day while im absent then feed the girls and tend to em before u know it its 11 and i aint even washed or fuck all very rare that i get to sit down and watch a film of sort with fam its like i dont wanna stop doin things haha the misses is always brakin me balls about it but she understands and as long as she got a wedge in her puss she is sweet which is all the time lol she has a rule were we av to av a holiday atleast 3-4 times a yr and thats the only time really i get to spend with the lads tbh !!


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> There's a fucking certain member on here that better get in fucking contact.............


Less of the threats now billyboy you have a pm


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

Communication goes a long way


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2012)

Morning fuckers how are we all?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning fuckers how are we all?


Sweet as per !! Yourself??


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sweet as per !! Yourself??


Bit shit mate, half way thru selling all my grow eqpt n everything else in the house thats sellable just so I can keep a roof over our heads lol, on the plus side though a very kind member on here has said he may have some spare eqpt should i need to get set back up again soon so I may have to take him up on that offer in a few weeks

Hows you going? better than me i hope?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 26, 2012)

thats shit same as me lo but it was the police that took mine lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Bit shit mate, half way thru selling all my grow eqpt n everything else in the house thats sellable just so I can keep a roof over our heads lol, on the plus side though a very kind member on here has said he may have some spare eqpt should i need to get set back up again soon so I may have to take him up on that offer in a few weeks
> 
> Hows you going? better than me i hope?





gaztoth said:


> thats shit same as me lo but it was the police that took mine lol


sounds shit searimmer  hope ya get setup asap bro gis a shout wen yas do

Gaz wots the outcome of it all ya get a caution??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Bit shit mate, half way thru selling all my grow eqpt n everything else in the house thats sellable just so I can keep a roof over our heads lol, on the plus side though a very kind member on here has said he may have some spare eqpt should i need to get set back up again soon so I may have to take him up on that offer in a few weeks
> 
> Hows you going? better than me i hope?



take all ur grow equip to cash converters,,, buy bak


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The slh pheno u had ukss may have been nute sensitive there's a shitload of phenos.
> 
> But the lemon u here a lot of the uk'ers here talking about is the las fingerz pheno, a old members cut that's been passed around.
> 
> ...


Nope never looked like that. The bud grew in a strange way. Plant was very tall even when topped colas wouldn't stop growing. Like I said never smelled like lemon or haze was more strawberry hash. It came from ghsc slh 5 pack. Buds were dark swelled up calyxs. I preferred this over the lemony hazey plants. High was alot stronger also for the life of me have.never seen a plant this sticky even when dried for 18 days in dark cool room it was still super sticky. Cant wait to get these cuts going again. Guess it's just one of those things. a mutation? Or a pheno? Who knows.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 26, 2012)

Did anyone watch the valleys on mtv last night? What a bunch of muppetes, they make the welsh look dull as fuck lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

And SLH is sensitive to nutes. Ph change too high e.c both affect the growth if this plant. But I do grow in coco so that might be the difference we are having in our grows. I prefer coco to soil. I find soil gives bud a very earthy taste. Where as coco when flushed properly u can just taste the pure weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> take all ur grow equip to cash converters,,, buy bak


carnt imagine some1 walking in with a couple of powerplant hoods and ballast etc and asking for the buy bak option lmao

@sae

Why sell it all tho? Wouldn't it have been better to do a grow, u was saying wks ago about money probs could have got some clones in there n chopped em early?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 26, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> And SLH is sensitive to nutes. Ph change too high e.c both affect the growth if this plant. But I do grow in coco so that might be the difference we are having in our grows. I prefer coco to soil. I find soil gives bud a very earthy taste. Where as coco when flushed properly u can just taste the pure weed.


Lmao mate not to piss on ya fire or fuck all but i grow in cocco and have neva ph'ed or ec'ed nothin i grow exo slh psychosis grape kush x livers grape kush x psychosis and smash yeilds your tryin to make growin look hard but in reality its easy as fuck i use straight tap water neva let it sit and just add me nutes there is fuck all hard about it lolol like newuser said the slh has many a pheno and all grow diffrent the lemon we have smells just like lemonade that has been spilt all over the buds sticky as fuck massive yeilds and the smoke is top draw  wot more do ya want for it to feed its self lol if i had a pheno like yours id fuck it off just cause of the hassle of growin the fucker if it sensitive to nutes lol i like my girls greedy fuckers lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> And SLH is sensitive to nutes. Ph change too high e.c both affect the growth if this plant. But I do grow in coco so that might be the difference we are having in our grows. I prefer coco to soil. I find soil gives bud a very earthy taste. Where as coco when flushed properly u can just taste the pure weed.


As already said ur slh that u have grown maybe but the slh most the thread talks about is far from nute sensitive.

U carnt just sprout out info that's not fact, slh is a fucked up strain there's 100s of phenos from greenhouse poor breeding methods some sensitive some not.

Shit I forgot to FACT that fact lmao


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao mate not to piss on ya fire or fuck all but i grow in cocco and have neva ph'ed or ec'ed nothin i grow exo slh psychosis grape kush x livers grape kush x psychosis and smash yeilds your tryin to make growin look hard but in reality its easy as fuck i use straight tap water neva let it sit and just add me nutes there is fuck all hard about it lolol like newuser said the slh has many a pheno and all grow diffrent the lemon we have smells just like lemonade that has been spilt all over the buds sticky as fuck massive yeilds and the smoke is top draw  wot more do ya want for it to feed its self lol if i had a pheno like yours id fuck it off just cause of the hassle of growin the fucker if it sensitive to nutes lol i like my girls greedy fuckers lmao


 pre buffers
You like many people before has told me dont worry bout ph in coco as apparently canna coco natural pre buffers its self to between. 6-7 ph. Also all plants require a different ph. If ph isn't set right it makes essential nutes unavailable to the plant. As you are on a growing forum dont u think you. should be telling people how to grow properly, not the lazy way. And my pheno is an amazing smoke and high just cause I do things properly doesn't mean the plant is not worth it. You would not be saying that if u tried it. If you took the time to care for your plants you may see a big difference. I aint saying you dont know what your talking about but I find older growers of 15 years or so never take the time or care for their plants properly
I'm just saying my way works great for me and also I dont get that many yellowing leaves until I flush so it looks to me like I'm doing the right thing and you might not be.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Did anyone watch the valleys on mtv last night? What a bunch of muppetes, they make the welsh look dull as fuck lol


Lol couldn't have been as bad that programme called bouncers about newport not so long ago, fuck that was funny.

How's ya doing neway m8 u got ya net back on yet?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 26, 2012)

oooooo shits about to get exciting!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Lmao just as the handbags are being drawn up pops a handbag troll lolol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

Although bruv I will say I was using canna nutes before and was worried bout nitro overdose. Now have switched to dutch pro plants seem to be able to take up more of dutch pro than canna. Wot nutes u use?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

U got any pics of ya grows ukss? 

As for nutes dunno if u where asking me? If so at the moment, canna a n b, pk13-14, calmag, then ripen to finish.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

I have mate I will find some of my SLH and post them soon. I was at no point saying I dont know what you are doing I was simply pointing out that this method works great for me. And do I get nitrogen problems with canna as they only have 1 solution for growth and bloom so I find u get too much nitro for flowering 8 years of it and only just decided to change because I can now get e,c up to 2.2 in flowering without problems couldnt do that with canna. Do u use boost?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lol couldn't have been as bad that programme called bouncers about newport not so long ago, fuck that was funny.How's ya doing neway m8 u got ya net back on yet?


They are a lot worse mate. They made the bouncers look good lol.no mate the nets off till the 19th of october. Im stuck on my phone till then. They said it would take 10 - 14 days but i moaned about the speed and they said they would send an engineer up, they didnt tell me on the phone that the net would be off till the cunt came up tho


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I have mate I will find some of my SLH and post them soon. I was at no point saying I dont know what you are doing I was simply pointing out that this method works great for me. And do I get nitrogen problems with canna as they only have 1 solution for growth and bloom so I find u get too much nitro for flowering 8 years of it and only just decided to change because I can now get e,c up to 2.2 in flowering without problems couldnt do that with canna. Do u use boost?


No boost for me far too expensive, I agree with u on the ph I always ph but it works for chedz not doing so and lots on here don't bother with great results still.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U got any pics of ya grows ukss?
> 
> As for nutes dunno if u where asking me? If so at the moment, canna a n b, pk13-14, calmag, then ripen to finish.


If you look at my profile pic that is my amnesia mother plant jus 2 1/2 weeks old. I'm jus looking for lemon ones now.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No boost for me far too expensive, I agree with u on the ph I always ph but it works for chedz not doing so and lots on here don't bother with great results still.


I do boost but use explode. That could be another reason they look different??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I do boost but use explode. That could be another reason they look different??


lol or the fact there 100s of phenos with ghs slh.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

all exo and pyschosis..........


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

They look great mate. You got them looking like that no ph or ec? Well done mate it seems to working great for you. I will still ph though that's my way.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

I do ph but don't ec wasn't me who said they don't ph was chedz but he will chuck up pics just as good.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry mate get a bit confused talking to all these people at the same time. Ur plants look great. Are they from seed or cuts?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

no ph, no ec......... these where in soil tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mostly cuts ukss cause they mostly clone-only strains lol

but there is a few seeds in them soil pics, power africa, blueberry, critical mass and some unknown tude freebie.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 26, 2012)

I only bother with ph at the start when i use rhitzonic. You can use that as ph up lol. I found canna coco brings it down to 5.8ish without any adjustments needed. I was giving my last lot a light feed tho cos i was running out and had to ration. I got the 5L bottles this time tho so im going to do a side by side without flushing to see the difference. Ill get some samples sent out marked up 1 and 2 or something so no one knows what was flushed to get a tidy opinion. It took a while to open the first bottle but i got my tecnique down now, fuck the canna spanner lmao


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a plan mrt but 1 thing I use dutch pro that stuff is well known for fuckin ur ph up.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

only pic i could find day 6 flowering. SLH. sorry bout da hps. couldnt find a clearer pic at moment i will keep looking.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 26, 2012)

Sambo what is the 7 pic ? Looks brill


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Sambo what is the 7 pic ? Looks brill


i believe that number 7 of his pics is power africa??? could be wrong though.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

It looks like SLH cut


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> It looks like SLH cut


im talking about newuserlol pics of his soil grow. a few posts back. i think that is power africa?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

pic 7 is power africa from seedman, 20quid for 5 fems good smoke too.

that pic was at day 55 needed another 2wks, that in soil and in a 6.5ltr pot, is a very good strain for the price.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 26, 2012)

Wats the stretch like with her m8 ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Decieving that's what it was rolla, stretch to fuck on flower, thought they would be a gangly mess but filled out as ya can see.

From a 5pack there was 2 phenos 1 like that which smoked much more like a sativa high and another that was loads more skunky in shape n smoke.

Its a 3way cross of skunk1,durbun posein, and a haze.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

Fucking sitting in a pub drinking soft drinks...fucking deteste driving


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no ph, no ec......... these where in soil tho lol


loolinh inpresive newuser,thea afrioca powers a cracker what pics are they 4,5?,i need 2 get me some of that shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2012)

they mus be old pics newuser,, u dont do all the diffrent strains now do u?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Them soil pics some are 4yr+ old, I'll grow anything that's easy,yields and stinks.

But last couple of years yes m8 have only grown the clone-onlys and until I get something better that's what I will continue to grow.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> loolinh inpresive newuser,thea afrioca powers a cracker what pics are they 4,5?,i need 2 get me some of that shit lol


pic 4 is the unknown tude freebie that came with the power africa, number 5 is another power africa.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

they are my favorites tho, my 1st coco grow bout 9 months ago.

9 under 1200hps, veg 1wk, 8wk flower 1wk dry 26oz in 70days!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> they are my favorites tho, my 1st coco grow bout 9 months ago.
> 
> 9 under 1200hps, veg 1wk, 8wk flower 1wk dry 26oz in 70days!


Would u nnot love a big grow room so I've loads a room that u can actually walk in, the tent use to get me fucked off cos I always has it crammed full. Thot this new setup would have plenty of room but it's goina be as bad, no gettin to plants any where near the back lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2012)

And there ain't no fancy side flaps in this new setup either!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Would u nnot love a big grow room so I've loads a room that u can actually walk in, the tent use to get me fucked off cos I always has it crammed full. Thot this new setup would have plenty of room but it's goina be as bad, no gettin to plants any where near the back lol.


mg i have that tent m8 in a huge empty bedroom lol its just my paranoia that stops me using the whole room cause its 2doors and bout 10ft from the communal area of a block of 6flats, not that a flimsy tent is offering much smell protection but if i had a power cut n was using the room id be nicked within the hour lol its mostly old people in the other flats and some miserable slag nxt door.

have had 3 1.2mtr tents in the room but now just 1 2.4mtr.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2012)

Never really thot much about smell and power cuts lol, guess I'd be pretty fucked too


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 26, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> sounds shit searimmer  hope ya get setup asap bro gis a shout wen yas do
> 
> Gaz wots the outcome of it all ya get a caution??


Iv not heard a thing i was heald for 12 hours then charged for cultivation,2plants that were abouta foot and not watered for 4 weeks so they looked dead ish lol,think i got caught coz it was in an out door lock up,i couldent get it locked so i was fucking about looking dodgy as fuck with my adidas tracki on trying to lock it at 7 in morning ha ha,i ran in unplucked everything then locked first time then they came from every place,a house was broke in the same street 3 hours before lol.and not heard anything back yet


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

1st time i grew the pyschosis and livers i wasnt ready filterwise, got to wk 5-6 n you could smell it downstairs at the main door as u walked in and it just got stronger leading up to me flat lol fuck nos how i got away with that 1, 140s worth of ona gel n blocks sat at the front door is how, didnt have the 140 in 1 to just buy a new filter so would get a new ona every few days lol

did have pics of them but i lost my old journal i think when the site got hacked, dont keep no pics on the comp all these pics coming from the manage attachment thing or i just go pull em back of threads i posted them in.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

I wasnt prepared for the smell of the lemon.....10 and 4 inch extraction with massive rhino carbons and an ozone gen. U fart and u cant smell it. My m8 joke that neighbours will start complaining they canny smell anything


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah i got 16'' of filters now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2012)

im pretty sure i aint ready for the smell ima get of these EXO ive got a filter but im unsure how old it is or if its been used,, been thrown in the attick for months lol

plants looking good,, one has a whole ne big branch with top looks like 2 in 1 ,nipped of a few yellowing or dry leaves, raised the light a bit more and moved sum around, i must say ther looking mint! flipping end of week so lets see how we fare with the smel 

end of day only 6 plants,, how bad can the smell be?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im pretty sure i aint ready for the smell ima get of these EXO ive got a filter but im unsure how old it is or if its been used,, been thrown in the attick for months lol
> 
> plants looking good,, one has a whole ne big branch with top looks like 2 in 1 ,nipped of a few yellowing or dry leaves, raised the light a bit more and moved sum around, i must say ther looking mint! flipping end of week so lets see how we fare with the smel
> 
> end of day only 6 plants,, how bad can the smell be?


I had 4 in a tent with a brand new 4" filter, and when they where in flower first thing when lights come on u could smell it outside the room the tent was in, the plants wer bluewidows but it was just a cheap ass filter, 6 plants lol, get prepared m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 1st time i grew the pyschosis and livers i wasnt ready filterwise, got to wk 5-6 n you could smell it downstairs at the main door as u walked in and it just got stronger leading up to me flat lol fuck nos how i got away with that 1, 140s worth of ona gel n blocks sat at the front door is how, didnt have the 140 in 1 to just buy a new filter so would get a new ona every few days lol
> 
> did have pics of them but i lost my old journal i think when the site got hacked, dont keep no pics on the comp all these pics coming from the manage attachment thing or i just go pull em back of threads i posted them in.


thats story ic3 is about 2plants lolol

5 exo n no filter your whole house will stink 24/7 and from wk 5-6 prob outside the front door too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats story ic3 is about 2plants lolol
> 
> 5 exo n no filter your whole house will stink 24/7 and from wk 5-6 prob outside the front door too.


fuk....................................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah m8 with no filter get ready for a severely paranoid 8wks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah m8 with no filter get ready for a severely paranoid 8wks lol


well thats bklooody brilliant that is!!! haha lets rock n roll,


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

Aye its an nose opener when u walk towards your front door and go "shit". It aint even smoking weed smell its a growing weed smell.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Aye its an nose opener when u walk towards your front door and go "shit". It aint even smoking weed smell its a growing weed smell.


dunno bout a nose opener more like a arsehole twinger lmao


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 26, 2012)

Cheese-filter=big red key opening the door at 7am, best of luck


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

big red key lmao thats it 3eyes u ease his paranoia lol

how ya doing neway m8, still busy as fuck? got a grow back on yet?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 26, 2012)

still fucking relentless mate i'll be up and running asap nice to have some time off after 6 and a half years though


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

3eyes said:


> still fucking relentless mate i'll be up and running asap nice to have some time off after 6 and a half years though


im coming up to 5yr non-stop and no what ya saying there m8, wana have a break badly but always something to pay for.

what ya running next strain wise


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im coming up to 5yr non-stop and no what ya saying there m8, wana have a break badly but always something to pay for.
> 
> what ya running next strain wise



Gonna stick 5 blue cheese in NFT 2 x 205's


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

i really like that bb bluecheese is some tastey,strong weed.

that E thingy is on c4 2night 10pm, people given lab grade mdma i.v for some drug trial lucky fuckers lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i really like that bb bluecheese is some tastey,strong weed.



That's what's going in got some chiesel as well but got to stick to 1 strain at a time until i get my shit sorted with it


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

Big red key.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 26, 2012)

I was well happy with them 2 bb blue cheese i did an i think las's ronnie was bb too that was a beauty anall


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2012)

well im sticking to the single strain one grow at a time method,, i need to show the wife that this growing wee lark is worth the money put in electric andf other stuff wise,, the past 3-4 have been rubbish and she wasent happy,, the plan is
get it grown,, then wen grown take me lights diwn and but my second extractor in the room and just have them hanging in the room for a week then in jars

i think thats bowt rite,, if this goes pants she wont let me grow again  il be down to growing a single plant in a woden box lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well im sticking to the single strain one grow at a time method,, i need to show the wife that this growing wee lark is worth the money put in electric andf other stuff wise,, the past 3-4 have been rubbish and she wasent happy,, the plan is
> get it grown,, then wen grown take me lights diwn and but my second extractor in the room and just have them hanging in the room for a week then in jars
> 
> i think thats bowt rite,, if this goes pants she wont let me grow again  il be down to growing a single plant in a woden box lol


find some money then ic3 and geta filter n fan, cause no chance u will be growin again in anything but a wooden box after a 8wk flower with 5 exo.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2012)

I ran exo for 3 years with the cheapest carbon filter i could get my hands on without replacing it or re-filling it. Couldn't smell a thing. However the power in the neighborhood got shut off for a few hours for BG to do something or other, and within 25 minutes it absolutely stank of weed 4 floors down.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 26, 2012)

bb blue cheds is the nuts, i love it, real classic in my eyes


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I ran exo for 3 years with the cheapest carbon filter i could get my hands on without replacing it or re-filling it. Couldn't smell a thing. However the power in the neighborhood got shut off for a few hours for BG to do something or other, and within 25 minutes it absolutely stank of weed 4 floors down.


You must have got lucky with that cheep filter then mate. The cheep one i had with my tent only lasted to half way though my second grow before it started to smell. It was only serious seeds bubble gum which i didnt find smelled much after i chopped it down. From what ive heared about exo i would have been fucked. I got a rhino pro now and couldnt smell a thing on the last grow


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2012)

I bought this http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/light-and-environment/grow-room-ventilation/ventilation-kits/pk-value-125-filtration-kit.html


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2012)

this is on now... channel 4

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/drugs-live-the-ecstasy-trial/articles/homepage

giving some peeps mdma lolz


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> this is on now... channel 4
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/drugs-live-the-ecstasy-trial/articles/homepage
> 
> giving some peeps mdma lolz


got it on record m8, n will reply in the morning to that pm i had reds but blue are stronger if poss lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck me, watching that mdma thing makes me want some old school pills


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2012)

use the link it's at the right part

http://youtu.be/zE7PKRjrid4?t=1m20s



[video=youtube_share;zE7PKRjrid4]http://youtu.be/zE7PKRjrid4?t=1m20s[/video]



newuserlol said:


> got it on record m8, n will reply in the morning to that pm i had reds but blue are stronger if poss lolol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 26, 2012)

thats me back on line mutants, jist cropped ma four blue widow, looks not too bad. 2 oz a plant would do just nicely.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2012)

im flagging fannys think this drink is me last lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> thats me back on line mutants, jist cropped ma four blue widow, looks not too bad. 2 oz a plant would do just nicely.


I just chopped four blue widow I had with someone in a small soil setup, the were only bout 2 1/2 feet tall but pretty dense buds.

Also potted him up 6 psychosis clones tho there is a chance there could be an exo clone in there too lol

And the blue wwidow came ffrom seeds of a hermied plant, which all seeds are tturnin out female


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sum funny shit in here yesterday lol cant b arsed to like em all tho


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> thats me back on line mutants, jist cropped ma four blue widow, looks not too bad. 2 oz a plant would do just nicely.


what happened no pay your bill,lol good ti see yi bak


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well im sticking to the single strain one grow at a time method,, i need to show the wife that this growin
> 
> i think thats bowt rite,, if this goes pants she wont let me grow again  il be down to growing a single plant in a woden box lol


yir wife god sake give yourself a shake man!!!!!or her the back of your hand lol(joke),think there all the same


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

eh wot, Dura bumped Billy? lol.


gaztoth said:


> what happened no pay your bill,lol good ti see yi bak


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2012)

Funny u should say that.......lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 27, 2012)

What's goin on riu. Just planted 4 dp Durban. 2 dinafem og kush, 1 ghsc exo, and 1 barneys g13 haze. Interesting smells will be emerging for my budda room.
hopefully got the room for it. cant wait to try my durban. anyone ever tryed d.p's durban??? it is very nice that will all be smoked away in a week. lol. 5gs in a spliff cant go wrong.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 27, 2012)

That g13 haze from barneys is well nice mate I loved the strain, still got 1 for a rainy day lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen used or heard of this?.........


Cutelene Mapito - Growing Medium 80l

Mapito is the most popular growing medium in holland, excellent results with a new organic element. Mapito comes highly recommended and is one of the best growing mediums out there​ Mapito is a substrate blend which uses rockwool and PU flakes (poly urethane). Because of this Mapito contains organic elements which will speed up the start of the grow. It has got a solid structure with an optimum balance of water and oxygen.​ These qualities will see a top result. Before use one should rinse the Mapito out to lower the current EC value. Also adjust the pH value between 5.5-5.8. Once this has been done you can start with the desired EC value.​


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2012)

Quick question just to help rollitup out a bit, are any of you guys finding the site very very slow of late?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 27, 2012)

Ye pukka g13 hze is nice. Blows my head off. Lol.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2012)

im always running slow on this shit ass computer


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the dinafem og in veg at the moment and she is a smelly old girl lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I got the dinafem og in veg at the moment and she is a smelly old girl lol


never tried og cant wait i hear she is a very strong girl.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 27, 2012)

billy wheres scotty nowadays?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Has anyone seen used or heard of this?.........
> 
> 
> Cutelene Mapito - Growing Medium 80l
> ...


Eye, my grow shop sells it.

It's just Rockwool and Polyurethane flock sort of melted together.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Quick question just to help rollitup out a bit, are any of you guys finding the site very very slow of late?



i only find it slow when i talk to billy......funnily enough fone calls are the same.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 27, 2012)

fucking nigger neigbors and ther boomo fucking boom jiggaboo music all fucking day,, startn o piss me off,, makes itw orse is u be nice and ask them they say yes,, then dont do shit,, imo go nutz if it carries on im sik of my widows vibrating


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking nigger neigbors and ther boomo fucking boom jiggaboo music all fucking day,, startn o piss me off,, makes itw orse is u be nice and ask them they say yes,, then dont do shit,, imo go nutz if it carries on im sik of my widows vibrating


Its hard to lick them when they're vibrating isnt it mate? Lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 27, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Its hard to lick them when they're vibrating isnt it mate? Lmao


lol yeh indeed,.

well just put me ladies in 24 hr darkness flip em tomorrow night )


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh indeed,.well just put me ladies in 24 hr darkness flip em tomorrow night )


Does that 24hr dark make any difference then mate? Ive heared mixed opinions about it but never tried it myself.i got a plant off my mate thats either tuttie fruity, 5 fruits or fruits of fibre. Its already in flower but i had a bit of it before and it tasted nice and had a good buzz off it. Can i put it back into veg at the end of the grow to take some cutting off?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2012)

i usually put mine into 24-48 hours darkness, basically because it doesnt cost anything to do so. ive got a mate that tried it with two identical plants and although i didnt see the end result personally he assured me there was a significant difference, and he's definetly not the type of guy to talk bullshit , so based on that i just do it anyway now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> and he's definetly not the type of guy to talk bullshit , so based on that i just do it anyway now.


so def not billy then! LMAO soz couldnt help it haha

yeh ive heard its good,resets ther internal clock or sum shit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well just put me ladies in 24 hr darkness flip em tomorrow night )


What happened to waiting till Saturday when I've been?!


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ill give it a try next time then. I put mine onto flower monday after a weeks veg


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so def not billy then! LMAO soz couldnt help it haha
> 
> yeh ive heard its good,resets ther internal clock or sum shit?



lol, no not bill.....btw anybody heard from him today??? he was sittin chattin on the phone to me yesterday and the cops were crawling about....he was getting a bit jittery.......not that i mind if hes been lifted coz i still owe him lol.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh indeed,.
> 
> well just put me ladies in 24 hr darkness flip em tomorrow night )


How is this meant to help? Does it help with starting the flowering process? Jus wandering never heard that before. Just as I thought I knew everything. Lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ill give it a try next time then. I put mine onto flower monday after a weeks veg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What happened to waiting till Saturday when I've been?!


thats wen lights are cuming bak on,, friday int [email protected]?

wait,,its thrusday today aint it? oops,, oh well 48 hrs it is  we'll turn em bak on wen u come mate

besides can take cuttings even if was flipped  only be day 1

il be in anyways so just pop round wenever m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats wen lights are cuming bak on,, friday int [email protected]?
> 
> wait,,its thrusday today aint it? oops,, oh well 48 hrs it is  we'll turn em bak on wen u come mate
> 
> ...


I'm pulling your leg mate, I wanted to see if you'd flap!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 27, 2012)

licking windows haha who fluffed your pillows mr t?did make me chuckle haha
hows ukers then?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> licking windows haha who fluffed your pillows mr t?did make me chuckle haha
> hows ukers then?


Sweet ya dirty scouser lmao sum pron on the ched journal if any1 is interested still lol fuck me my updates come around once in a blue moon atm so take ya time ya knobs lol hows every1 today then ??


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 27, 2012)

shit cheds u see lfc won in the other day? its like christmas in my house ,dont get a win very often haha
im good ya dirty mancy urinal and ya good self?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2012)

ahm away to bed ya fuckin english cunts, ive got 3 back to back hour long lectures tomorrow; politics, english and history....followed by a few hours trying to get some cash outta the cunts. nite lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> so take ya time


We don't have much of a choice with your sideways pics now do we? I've been dying to have a good look at that dog of yours for months!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ahm away to bed ya fuckin english cunts, ive got 3 back to back hour long lectures tomorrow; politics, english and history....followed by a few hours trying to get some cash outta the cunts. nite lads.


wen did u escape fella?? 
nice have ya back haha


----------



## dura72 (Sep 27, 2012)

couldnt pay the phone bill so ah was off line for a cpl of weeks, all sorted now....until ah bump it again, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 27, 2012)

new company or network is it? haha


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

too embarassed to watch them these days....


mad dog bark said:


> shit cheds u see lfc won in the other day? its like christmas in my house ,dont get a win very often haha
> im good ya dirty mancy urinal and ya good self?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

morning d u good fella? hows the dogging going? haha i ment the dogs haha
out interest anybody here heard wen the cut off point of th 50per cent discount is to our local seed suppliers?
dont wann miss cut off date


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2012)

Fucking wages aint been paid in, jus one thing after a fucking nother, bout ready to just say fuck it n jack me job in n become a scrounger n let them sort my life out for a fucking change


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2012)

it was leave my last 50 to keep for the bill,but i got a few gram lol,meant to be payed today


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Fucking wages aint been paid in, jus one thing after a fucking nother, bout ready to just say fuck it n jack me job in n become a scrounger n let them sort my life out for a fucking change


one thing after another with u at the minute matey. u thought bout devoting your time to god??? only joking but u do need some luckor devine help.
rent,grow set up and wages. on plus side u may off just used ya shit luck up now fella.
u not able cramm a grow in?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning d u good fella? hows the dogging going? haha i ment the dogs haha
> out interest anybody here heard wen the cut off point of th 50per cent discount is to our local seed suppliers?
> dont wann miss cut off date


how yi?what you thinking of getting mate?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> it was leave my last 50 to keep for the bill,but i got a few gram lol,meant to be payed today


yo g i have been proper busy matey and havent done that thing i promised u........nowexcuses, i like think am man off my word so i promise i will tonight for u latest. will post this sfternoon if get 5 mins to self and soz again


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> how yi?what you thinking of getting mate?


just the four i ent got yet. so the southern one, dipsy (looks amazing),cheese suprise and smelly cherry as cant not get one b unfair haha
i got the sour cherry last time so b nice do both cherrys and see wots to my taste more


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

We haven't put a cut off date I don't think. I am sure someone will put a warning out......

And nae bad, apart from wasting a few weeks worth of work on fuk all, fucking IT world, bag of shite big business is. Get shit lined up and then your client say's, oh, we are not going to start the project until January.....ffs, what a waste of time. I'll need to do all the work again in December.

DOG's are smashing though!!! One of the more reliable things in my life. Mans best friend.


mad dog bark said:


> morning d u good fella? hows the dogging going? haha i ment the dogs haha
> out interest anybody here heard wen the cut off point of th 50per cent discount is to our local seed suppliers?
> dont wann miss cut off date


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> morning d u good fella? hows the dogging going? haha i ment the dogs haha
> out interest anybody here heard wen the cut off point of th 50per cent discount is to our local seed suppliers?
> dont wann miss cut off date


how yi?what you thinking of getting mate?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2012)

double post lol no probz maddog did ya,get my email,i never check them lol,i got yours tho,new you couldent keep away from here lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 28, 2012)

didet think mine was was mans bestfriend when he ate my pollin lol only thing he touches


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> one thing after another with u at the minute matey. u thought bout devoting your time to god??? only joking but u do need some luckor devine help.
> rent,grow set up and wages. on plus side u may off just used ya shit luck up now fella.
> u not able cramm a grow in?


Been out now for 4 months, been waiting for the somalian fucking boat hijacker landlord/pirate to sort out the heating system and the replace carpet after the radiator exploded all over the floor so havent been able to grow, and because of not being able to grow debts have mounted up n ive had to sell most of my grow eqipment just to keep a roof over our heads...
Because of all this I had to sign up to a debt management plan to stop 3 different companies taking us to court over what we owe them and the first payment to this company was today so thats caused the account to go even more over the overdraft limit coz my wages werent in to cover it and will cost us another £100-200 in charges we cant afford, just seems like ever time one things sorted another 10 come along and arse-rape us, had enough of it now, tempted just to say go fuck to everyone an let em take me to court n go on the dole etc, coz for 4 years ive been slogging my guts out to get sorted and everytime it looks about manageable someone like the council will go along n do a "re-calculation" and fuck us up again or cunts at work dont pay wages etc

IVE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT!!!!
Just wish i could find a place n get growing without restrictions as at least I know that this way i can grow myself out of debt within a year or so


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Been out now for 4 months, been waiting for the somalian fucking boat hijacker landlord/pirate to sort out the heating system and the replace carpet after the radiator exploded all over the floor so havent been able to grow, and because of not being able to grow debts have mounted up n ive had to sell most of my grow eqipment just to keep a roof over our heads...
> Because of all this I had to sign up to a debt management plan to stop 3 different companies taking us to court over what we owe them and the first payment to this company was today so thats caused the account to go even more over the overdraft limit coz my wages werent in to cover it and will cost us another £100-200 in charges we cant afford, just seems like ever time one things sorted another 10 come along and arse-rape us, had enough of it now, tempted just to say go fuck to everyone an let em take me to court n go on the dole etc, coz for 4 years ive been slogging my guts out to get sorted and everytime it looks about manageable someone like the council will go along n do a "re-calculation" and fuck us up again or cunts at work dont pay wages etc
> 
> IVE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT!!!!
> Just wish i could find a place n get growing without restrictions as at least I know that this way i can grow myself out of debt within a year or so


2 words

citizens advice brub,, fuk paying a debt company to manage your debts,,, same with the ladlords shoddy timeline or new carpets ciztizens advice,, it suks but iit may be worth it for you


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

ent u the chap who had that pukka looking attic grow op? not long been fixed up? gutted for ya mate , hassles alone sound bad but not able to grow wood bend my head something bad. love me hobby man.
chin up fella u will work way out debt and in a year u b wondering y all the stress. also if wages not paid through companys fault they should foot any over draft or fine u get if u no how about getting it. something for u to look into .good luck


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

And also check if you got home insurance, they often have legal helplines and if pushed will put a lawyer onto civil matters for you.

other than that, like IC3 said, CAB's are great! Good luck Saer.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

@d, wen u say no cut of date that means running till after xmas? or none set as off yet that u heard off?
yeah if could get a final week warning that wood b amazing man. got so much on here at min and juggling all sorts but at same time really dont wanna miss out on promo as wood feel like the last kid picked on sports day hahah


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

Finance boss said end of November lad, lol. But I am sure there will be something for the Cup as well.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking nigger neigbors and ther boomo fucking boom jiggaboo music all fucking day,, startn o piss me off,, makes itw orse is u be nice and ask them they say yes,, then dont do shit,, imo go nutz if it carries on im sik of my widows vibrating


"boomo fucking boom jiggaboo music'' ....is this the technical term for it ? pmsl


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 28, 2012)

I went to citezens advice cos of my debt and they ended up wiping it all off for me. It only cost me £90 to do it but i think its a maximum of 7k. Anything over that you got to go bankrupt and i think that costs 500


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 28, 2012)

Max of 15k. In England it's called a DRO (debt relief order) and in Scotland it's a low income low asset bankruptcy. Both cost £99. If u got debts over 15k it's a full bankruptcy. £600 but their are charities to help. Be careful anyone wanting to do this.....lot of crooks out there. If anyone got debt prob, I'll help, that's my job.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> "boomo fucking boom jiggaboo music'' ....is this the technical term for it ? pmsl


yeh the very technical term



supersillybilly said:


> Max of 15k. In England it's called a DRO (debt relief order) and in Scotland it's a low income low asset bankruptcy. Both cost £99. If u got debts over 15k it's a full bankruptcy. £600 but their are charities to help. Be careful anyone wanting to do this.....lot of crooks out there. If anyone got debt prob, I'll help, that's my job.


so is that what u do bill goround telling the collectors they aint collecting no more? i take it u go with your 10 ninja's waiting round the corner


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

Fuck paying anybody except the government, you don't go to prison for debts.

Sign yourself up to 'Getoutofdebtfree.org' and download their template letters to send to debt collectors and lawfully get out of debt.

The strategy is based on contract law and common law. Only real persons (not legal fictions or organisations) can sign a contract and nobody can sign on the behalf of someone else, ergo a business (like Barclay's bank for eg) can't lawfully sign a contract because they are not a human being. 

Basically you ask them to prove you entered into contract by providing a copy of said contract signed by you and the other party, as the other party is a commercial entity and not a real human person they can't lawfully enter into contract because they have no mind to. The contract therefore never existed and neither did the debt. They're proper fucked when you ask them for a bill of sale!

My mate has done this to 3 banks and 6 debt collection agency's without ever seeing a court room or summons, no matter how much they threaten. I'm in the process of doing it to Barclay's.

Once a debt goes to a debt collection agency though you can just tell them 'thank you for paying my debt, i have no business with you, piss off!'


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 28, 2012)

Once the debt is sold....fuck it. The DCA will not pursue in court. They will just sell it after numerous letter cycles. I'm proper shattered


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

And here's a copy of the first letter to be sent, giving whoever it concerns 10 days to reply. 

Fucking water-tight!





I couldn't get it in 1 shot,sorry.


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 28, 2012)

Yorkie mate. I really doubt that letter would hold up in court, if it ever made it that far...If it's a very small debt then it may put them off chasing you for it, but even that's a gamble.

Even contracts which are only digitally signed are legally binding these days. The 1882 Bill of Exchange act which the letter mentions has been superseded by lots of other legislation for starters.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Yorkie mate. I really doubt that letter would hold up in court, if it ever made it that far...If it's a very small debt then it may put them off chasing you for it, but even that's a gamble.
> 
> Even contracts which are only digitally signed are legally binding these days. The 1882 Bill of Exchange act which the letter mentions has been superseded by lots of other legislation for starters.


That's the whole point, it never goes to court but in response yes it does hold up.

A contract can NOT be digitally signed per the Bill of Exchange act, nor can it be signed by a none human entity as they have no 'right or mind' to enter into contract.

The Bills of Exchange act has not been superseded, a link to the latest available (revised).
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/Vict/45-46/61


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 28, 2012)

Fuckin hell it's Friday give over with the law an act's business lads lol.....where's don with the porn? ...an ttt will be on any second to tell ya the propa laws you numptys lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

for once i agree with yorkie. abill initself ispayment, all legal language and double meanings put peeps off but if u no ya rights and wots lawful and legal then u can play the system.
i done alot of reading on this and alot facts to it. for example wenu get a loan the banks make 3 times the amount u loan. they sell the loan as such and also get payments off ya self, very dodgy,
u no theres more debt then money is this world so somewhere some1 went wrong... peeps shouldof listened ab lincoins warnings as modern banking ruined everything. few get rich at rest worlds expense


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2012)

for small debst they wont take you to court,, its not worth t,, they just try scare taktix,, its not the USA wer u go to jail for debts,,unless its tv licence wich i object paying

i pay 70 a month for my tv so y the fuk should ii pay a tv licence,, water rates can be taken from your benefit ONLY wen ur debt hits 300 and above


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2012)

im sure if TTT waasnt busy ot working cooking beans on toast hed have his own CORRECT opinion as hes the resdient kn9ow all!! haha

your still cummin tomoz yorkie mate? any clue on a time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

sorry pukka, i'm a good way off any decent pr0n for ya's


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's the whole point, it never goes to court but in response yes it does hold up.
> 
> A contract can NOT be digitally signed per the Bill of Exchange act, nor can it be signed by a none human entity as they have no 'right or mind' to enter into contract.
> 
> ...


Fair enough if it never makes it to court, but what I meant was that there is other legislation relating to contract law which has more bearing on this. Contract law says that you can sign a contract digitally, irrespective of what is said in the bill of exchange (which by the way is relevant to only a very specific type of contract, such as the contract the bank of england is under to print money and guarantee its value).

http://www.legislation.gov.uk//ukpga/2000/7


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And here's a copy of the first letter to be sent, giving whoever it concerns 10 days to reply.
> 
> Fucking water-tight!
> 
> ...



I've read a bit into this type of defence against debt and and also court action some people have had success others have been locked up i know a lorry driver that has been using it to get out of a speeding fine and ended up with 8 points instead of 3 and £650 fine instead of £60 the last i heard he was waiting for an appeal there's also a video of a guy arresting a judge in court on youtube it's interesting stuff but check this out 1st http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/nov/18/freeman-land-strategy-bullet-debt


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 28, 2012)

Litigation is always 50/50 no matter how airtight your case is. Trust me


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

peeps who do time over it is mainly due to court contemptr and thats down not researching and thinking read 1 article and then u no legal jargen, doesnt happen if thats all u use and i woodnt even try it on a goverment or tax related thingy unless u claim independants from goverment and there for there legislations (which r only legal through peoples acceptance)
but anywyas as pukka says it friday wheres the porn? dogs chickens midgets i dont mind just want porn haha
i repotted today and soil and roots broke in half and disintergrated to dust.was to fragile to try and hook any dead roots out i felt b doing more harm them good, point to this is will i need something to eat up the dead roots to avoid root rot? or could i get away with it without? if need wots th cheapest stuff on market???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I've read a bit into this type of defence against debt and and also court action some people have had success others have been locked up i know a lorry driver that has been using it to get out of a speeding fine and ended up with 8 points instead of 3 and £650 fine instead of £60 the last i heard he was waiting for an appeal there's also a video of a guy arresting a judge in court on youtube it's interesting stuff but check this out 1st http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/nov/18/freeman-land-strategy-bullet-debt


Eye, I read that article myself a few weeks ago. The writer doesn't explain it properly, there's a difference between the freeman approach and using their failure to abide by contract law against themselves.

The guy that arrests the judge on youtube is called 'Rusty', he lives 2 streets on from my dads house in Burnley.
He grows weed and sells DVD's (on a massive scale), he is one of the last few people to declare himself a freeman on the land. Sent his affidavit to the queen all properly (the problem with doing that now is Solicitors won't witness them anymore,he went through more than 30 before he got his done), if he get's busted for growing weed (which he has) he claims his common law right to free enterprise (Magna Carta) and claims the 'Misuse of drugs act' doesn't apply to him because he is doesn't consent to be governed by legislation. He has also insured himself for about £5.000.000 and bills the Police force for taking up his time, they know he grows weed but don't do anything about it anymore because he wins and it ends up costing them money.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> but what I meant was that there is other legislation relating to contract law which has more bearing on this. Contract law says that you can sign a contract digitally, irrespective of what is said in the bill of exchange (which by the way is relevant to only a very specific type of contract, such as the contract the bank of england is under to print money and guarantee its value).


If a document is digitally signed then by definition it can't be a contract.

The Bank of England doesn't guarantee the value of money as inflation proves, it's literally not worth the paper it's printed on. A bank note is nothing more than a promissory note, I promise to bay the bearer on demand the sum of......, it's an IOU that you can't get paid on. Bank notes haven't been (officially) backed by anything since the day that particular currency was floated on the stockmarket as a commodity, go into your local bank with a tenner and demand to be paid your ten pounds in weight of sterling silver and see what kind of look you get.

Promissory notes are legal tender by the way, you can make your own and have loads of fun.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

I got some plant pics but no pron yet, early December I recon.

The oldest 'Smelly Cherry x Las's Lemon Haze' before I take a few more clones.




It's gone really tight down the bottom because I gave it 24/0 light for the first 2 weeks from seed so it didn't stretch. I regret it now, when it flowers it'll be a twat to keep in check.




The baby's.




I'm gonna clone those when they get big enough and then flower all 3 together so I end up with some kind of Christmas.


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If a document is digitally signed then by definition it can't be a contract.
> 
> The Bank of England doesn't guarantee the value of money as inflation proves, it's literally not worth the paper it's printed on. A bank note is nothing more than a promissory note, I promise to bay the bearer on demand the sum of......, it's an IOU that you can't get paid on. Bank notes haven't been (officially) backed by anything since the day that particular currency was floated on the stockmarket as a commodity, go into your local bank with a tenner and demand to be paid your ten pounds in weight of sterling silver and see what kind of look you get.
> 
> Promissory notes are legal tender by the way, you can make your own and have loads of fun.


Well, feel free to think what you like, but if you were taken to court and used the "it isn't a contract" defence I think you would lose, so I hope it doesn't get that far for anyone! 

Cash is simply a promissory note which is backed by the bank of england, guaranteeing to pay the value stated on the note. I never meant to suggest that cash is inflation-protected. The "value" as in the sterling value is guaranteed...what you can get in exchange for that amount is clearly not.
Also, I'm well aware of the history of the gold-standard and the impact of Bretton Woods agreement on it...sad but true!

Anyway...I thought someone was supposed to be putting up some porn? This is beginning to feel like I'm still at work!

Edit: Ah...was expecting tits, not greenery...nice anyway!


----------



## E M (Sep 28, 2012)

How about October promo porn lol https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/566904-october-promo-seaofseeds.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Well, feel free to think what you like, but if you were taken to court and used the "it isn't a contract" defence I think you would lose


OK I'll put it another way, you don't pay a contract you pay a bill so we can work from there. You ask the bank/debt collectors/finance company/whoever to provide you with a 'bill of exchange' and you will pay the debt in question.

A 'Bill of Exchange' is legally defined as........ 
"an unconditional order in writing addressed by one person to another, signed by the person giving it, requiring the person to whom it is addressed to pay on demand or at a fixed or determinable future time a certain sum in money to or to the order of a specified person, or to the bearer."

"A *bill of exchange must be in writing, signed and dated. It is also called a draft."
*http://www.easylawyers.co.uk/bills-of-exchange.php

From one *person *to another, in *writing.
*
Therefore when Barclay's send you a statement and say you owe them £10.000 on your credit card you have a lawful and legal right to demand a bill, because Barclay's can't give you a bill as they are not a person you tell them if they can't provide you with a bill then you take that to mean the debt never existed in the first place.

Which is exactly what the letter I posted does for you.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 28, 2012)

Few piccys. Last's crops bud nicely dried, PE with about 2 n a bit weeks before the chop and PE at day 1 of 12/12 next to them. Wont be running the PE anymore, got me a clone only from the fairy so im well happy to ave a rock solid strain to run. BTW the coco pic is some new shit i found and its fucking sweet, quality as good as the pre washed/bagged stuff..well almost lol but for a tenner its really good.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2012)

Home at last. 14 hour shift and i think i deserve a bottle of wine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

How'd you get on with the edible's jimmy? Ain't seen ya post since.

Get yer swally on ttt.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2012)

Gin and tonic to start with, well of sorts, didn't have any tonic so i just used tap water and elderflower cordial lol. Not much of a fan of red whine but i got what i got. Keep forgetting that when i get home from work all shops are closed lol, so the wine cellar it is. Kinda polished off every bottle of white that was in there. Tum tee tum. Got a text from my dad asking if i knew anything about the distinct lack of ale at our cottage down in exmore, um, lalalalalalalalalalalala can't hear you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

G to the T man. Nothing better, well ish. 

I've had many a concoction but ne elderflower, other than piss weak hippie wine. 

Red wine is the devil. pure hangover juice. I am allergic tho tbf

ps. Exmore cottage, pooosh as fook.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2012)

G and T with elderflower endt half bad really. Kuroi has a bit of a habbit of putting elderflower cordial into everything, even into a nice bottle of white wine doh. Also makes you forget you're drinking alcohol, had a bottle of gin and thoght i'd only had a couple of drinks, next thing i knew the bottle was empty and it was 3pm  Red wine does indeed suck but hey, not starting till 6pm tomorrow so i think i cna justify it 

And yeah, posh as fook, but hey, means i have a cottage i can go and stay at for days on end whenever i feel like it, can't complain  Long weekend in the middle of nowhere with kuroi for nothing more than half a tank of petrol beats the hell out of £80 a night at a hotel  Crazy to think though, that my old flat in bristol cost them exactly the same as the cottage. Know which one i'd chose!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 28, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2353059View attachment 2353060View attachment 2353061View attachment 2353064View attachment 2353067View attachment 2353070View attachment 2353072View attachment 2353073View attachment 2353074View attachment 2353075View attachment 2353076View attachment 2353077
> 
> Few piccys. Last's crops bud nicely dried, PE with about 2 n a bit weeks before the chop and PE at day 1 of 12/12 next to them. Wont be running the PE anymore, got me a clone only from the fairy so im well happy to ave a rock solid strain to run. BTW the coco pic is some new shit i found and its fucking sweet, quality as good as the pre washed/bagged stuff..well almost lol but for a tenner its really good.


&#8203;love the porn pics mr greenfingers


----------



## brewing up (Sep 28, 2012)

Bloody Criminals!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> G and T with elderflower endt half bad really. Kuroi has a bit of a habbit of putting elderflower cordial into everything, even into a nice bottle of white wine doh. Also makes you forget you're drinking alcohol, had a bottle of gin and thoght i'd only had a couple of drinks, next thing i knew the bottle was empty and it was 3pm  Red wine does indeed suck but hey, not starting till 6pm tomorrow so i think i cna justify it
> 
> And yeah, posh as fook, but hey, means i have a cottage i can go and stay at for days on end whenever i feel like it, can't complain  Long weekend in the middle of nowhere with kuroi for nothing more than half a tank of petrol beats the hell out of £80 a night at a hotel  Crazy to think though, that my old flat in bristol cost them exactly the same as the cottage. Know which one i'd chose!



was only on the wind up man, a family cottage somewhere remote sounds a real treat man.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

Good morning guys......I killed my car last night. I know fuck all bout them so I'm off to get ripped off.lol

I've going to a dinner party tonight at my mate's house which always ends up with chaos. Last time his wife's friend (screwball) accused me of eyeing her up in front of everyone. She got ejected coz apparently she has previous when pished. Thing was I probably was.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was only on the wind up man, a family cottage somewhere remote sounds a real treat man.


Sounds good until it gets dark, you look up and realise there is a full moon and you have veared off the path the locals at the pub told you to stick to.lol


----------



## budolskie (Sep 29, 2012)

9 days of 12/12 strains vary from skunk berry, power plant and double big bud as i got them from a m8 who had loads clones i dont no whats what been training them through the stretch as i want few main colas sick of them stretching to much thats only place im fucking up


----------



## unlucky (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Good morning guys......I killed my car last night. I know fuck all bout them so I'm off to get ripped off.lol
> 
> I've going to a dinner party tonight at my mate's house which always ends up with chaos. Last time his wife's friend (screwball) accused me of eyeing her up in front of everyone. She got ejected coz apparently she has previous when pished. Thing was I probably was.lol



you was thinking of getting her flapping and flipping like a fish.... 



budolskie said:


> 9 days of 12/12 strains vary from skunk berry, power plant and double big bud as i got them from a m8 who had loads clones i dont no whats what been training them through the stretch as i want few main colas sick of them stretching to much thats only place im fucking up


&#8203;looks like you have it sorted mr, there looking very nice, well done you


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2353059View attachment 2353060View attachment 2353061View attachment 2353064View attachment 2353067View attachment 2353070View attachment 2353072View attachment 2353073View attachment 2353074View attachment 2353075View attachment 2353076View attachment 2353077
> 
> Few piccys. Last's crops bud nicely dried, PE with about 2 n a bit weeks before the chop and PE at day 1 of 12/12 next to them. Wont be running the PE anymore, got me a clone only from the fairy so im well happy to ave a rock solid strain to run. BTW the coco pic is some new shit i found and its fucking sweet, quality as good as the pre washed/bagged stuff..well almost lol but for a tenner its really good.


them PE look sexy m8,, looking forward to mine,, hope it tastes and smokes as the name sounds 

and SNAP same coco as me mate i used to buy vbags of canna but fuk that use the brik stuf and break down with ph water

YORKIE wat tim eu cummin today? plants have been in nrly 48 hrs dark il need to get the lights on,since i havetn even seen them since wednesday it may be a good idea umm im so fucking lazy BT not seeing em everyday,wen u do iits a real treat to see how much theyve grown,, or not ,., il get sum pics up later 12-12 starts tonite


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

another shot of cheesecake..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2012)

Hurah for living at home. Maccy cheese is being cooked for me as i type  Mmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hurah for living at home. Maccy cheese is being cooked for me as i type  Mmmmm


lol ur so pampered!!,, whats happnin with your own yard? sorted one out yet or not? need to hurry and get moved in if u wanna get a grow in for christmas


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

Ignition coil...
...240 sheets lighter


----------



## ride12 (Sep 29, 2012)

what would the best ph for me to use in coco its showing around 5.5 on the ph card shud i stick with that or go higher thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

5.5 is fine.........


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ur so pampered!!,, whats happnin with your own yard? sorted one out yet or not? need to hurry and get moved in if u wanna get a grow in for christmas


hell yes  And nowt is happening at the moment. Just saving up my money and waiting for a suitable property to hit the market. Nothing yet. Not too fussed about having weed for christmas however. Will be working christmas day anyway.

Anyon e got an old pci-e graphics card knocking around at all? Just nee something that will output dvi or even hdmi


----------



## ride12 (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 5.5 is fine.........


nice 1 mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> How'd you get on with the edible's jimmy? Ain't seen ya post since.


Net was fucked which is why i wasnt about mate, bt fucking about with the line...as far as the edibles yeah mate all good. Could ave been better had i had my shit together before deciding to do something ive never done there and then haha. Gonna hold me hands up and say i fucked the butter up a tad, easy thing to make yet i go fuck it up...yeah im a cunt. Never had no cheese cloth, so looked about for suitable replacements, socks, ts, underpants before nicking one of the babies muslins which didnt work as a sieve and just trapped all the trichs. There was shitloads trapped when i poured out the butter, i mean i stuck 25g in it so there should ave been and alot got wasted ffs lol. Still it didnt turn out bad, nicely stoned all day and sat and watched starwars for most of it like a zombie haha. Good stuff but def room for improvement, should have dried that muslin out and smoked that reckon that would ave put you in a coma.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ignition coil...
> ...240 sheets lighter


you can get re-conditioned ones mate.....you shoulda tried a local scrap yard....knockintebers got one.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you can get re-conditioned ones mate.....you shoulda tried a local scrap yard....knockintebers got one.


Done now and I've just realised it under warrenty. Wit a dick


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Done now and I've just realised it under warrenty. Wit a dick


nugget. lol.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 29, 2012)

Just realized that the real exo has got double seration in leaves. Well iv got a ghsc exo in veg that has also got it?? Do u think that ghsc did actually manage to.reverse the sex as it looks to me like they have.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Just realized that the real exo has got double seration in leaves. Well iv got a ghsc exo in veg that has also got it?? Do u think that ghsc did actually manage to.reverse the sex as it looks to me like they have.


No, it is well known that it's not real exo. Many strains have double serrations.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 29, 2012)

Ye I'm aware that other strains have it and am also aware that it is a so called watered down cheese. It's just jah said watch out for double seration on ghsc exo as the real cut has got it. It just got me thinkin a bit.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Ye I'm aware that other strains have it and am also aware that it is a so called watered down cheese. It's just jah said watch out for double seration on ghsc exo as the real cut has got it. It just got me thinkin a bit.


I seen u post about this before m8 and I'll tell ye again, one of my recent grows was GH exo and at the min I'm growin the real exo and they grow like two totally different plants, GH exo is nice smoke but it's not much like the real exo when it's growin
anyway


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 29, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Ye I'm aware that other strains have it and am also aware that it is a so called watered down cheese. It's just jah said watch out for double seration on ghsc exo as the real cut has got it. It just got me thinkin a bit.





Mastergrow said:


> I seen u post about this before m8 and I'll tell ye again, one of my recent grows was GH exo and at the min I'm growin the real exo and they grow like two totally different plants, GH exo is nice smoke but it's not much like the real exo when it's growin
> anyway


Cheers mate that has answered my question. I was looking at a ghsc exo and a pic of real exo. They look very similar in veg hence why I posted. I have tried ghsc exo and real exo. They are very close I think ghsc haven't done wot they claimed to have done but u have got to praise them for getting so close.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Cheers mate that has answered my question. I was looking at a ghsc exo and a pic of real exo. They look very similar in veg hence why I posted. I have tried ghsc exo and real exo. They are very close I think ghsc haven't done wot they claimed to have done but u have got to praise them for getting so close.


Ive grew both an I don't think there that similar in veg, dunno what pics u seen but people say the real exo is viney as fuck, Neva really knew what they meant until I grew it, the GH exo or at least the ones I grew weren't very viney, not like the real McCoy


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh and a has anybody grew or tried samsaras holy grail 69 in coco or w.o.s pakistan valley kush. Just want to know how they were. taste, growing and high.
Iv done h.g69 but in soil a long time ago and didn't really like it but since then have wandered if it was my mistake as it was when I first started.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 29, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Ye I'm aware that other strains have it and am also aware that it is a so called watered down cheese. It's just jah said watch out for double seration on ghsc exo as the real cut has got it. It just got me thinkin a bit.





Mastergrow said:


> Ive grew both an I don't think there that similar in veg, dunno what pics u seen but people say the real exo is viney as fuck, Neva really knew what they meant until I grew it, the GH exo or at least the ones I grew weren't very viney, not like the real McCoy


?? Fuck knows mate the pics of exo I seen in veg were short and stocky looks like whoever grew it had light low cuz it looked really wide and still quite short.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

thats EXO lights about a foot above 7 days veg that was i think.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2012)

Exo goes long and leggy in veg in my experience, if u veg her too long then u got a whole load of floppy trouble when ya 12 her lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> hell yes  And nowt is happening at the moment. Just saving up my money and waiting for a suitable property to hit the market. Nothing yet. Not too fussed about having weed for christmas however. Will be working christmas day anyway.
> 
> Anyon e got an old pci-e graphics card knocking around at all? Just nee something that will output dvi or even hdmi


alll been well il get u a smoke for xmas matey noo bother,.,, havent seven seen my shit since wednesday been in darkness will be 48 hrs for tnonite for tehe flip

getting rid of me pc cant be arsed,... gunna get it up to swap for a laptop maybe,, sik of the great big thing  wats happened to ur card? blown?


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2012)

I got a massive ghs exo in my flower tent at bout 6 weeks, looks the part but its like someone turned the volume down on the smell lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 29, 2012)

im well happy my mate just called to say i still have that 250 and 400 if you need them back wooooohoooo!!!hell ye i want them howz it took ya so long.and an 0z of maddods cheese lol with a seed or 2 every gram lol,the daft cunt let it get pollinated,with angel heart.even tho it has a few seeds its still a good smoke?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> I got a massive ghs exo in my flower tent at bout 6 weeks, looks the part but its like someone turned the volume down on the smell lol


the EXO clone i got had a smell from the day they landed.. only slight BUT it was ther,, only clone ive ever had that smells


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> alll been well il get u a smoke for xmas matey noo bother,.,, havent seven seen my shit since wednesday been in darkness will be 48 hrs from tnonite for tehe flip
> 
> getting rid of me pc cant be arsed,... gunna get it up to swap for a laptop maybe,, sik of the great big thing  wats happened to ur card? blown?


Nah, just trying to plan ahead. Got a small shuttle that is great, but is pretty old (core 2 duo, so old but powerful enogh for it's requirements) and as such only has VGA output, just after a cheap and cheerful anything which has dvi output or preferably dvi/hdmi output that supports audio output as well. My 4850 works in it but it get's a little toasty and well, think it's sometimes a little much for the power supply (250w) Just sorting out computers so that i don't have to have a silly big 650w thing on the go just for typing on forums or watching some films etc. also need to ask for a 3tb hdd for christmas, although just seen that 4tb are on the market although a little pricey. After pruning my folders, i could condense almost all 5 of my file drives into one, sounds good to me!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 29, 2012)

Fuck me me favourite topic lol exo gotta agree with west here the exo is a leggy fucker durin veg which gives ya probs durin flower the only way around it is to supercrop the bitch hard and do sum lsting while doin so if ya start to supercrop early then u aint gonna need no nettin maybe just a cain if your good enough with the trainin u can get away with either if u keep em under 2 1/2ft


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2012)

you end up growing oblong plants cheds lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, just trying to plan ahead. Got a small shuttle that is great, but is pretty old (core 2 duo, so old but powerful enogh for it's requirements) and as such only has VGA output, just after a cheap and cheerful anything which has dvi output or preferably dvi/hdmi output that supports audio output as well. My 4850 works in it but it get's a little toasty and well, think it's sometimes a little much for the power supply (250w) Just sorting out computers so that i don't have to have a silly big 650w thing on the go just for typing on forums or watching some films etc. also need to ask for a 3tb hdd for christmas, although just seen that 4tb are on the market although a little pricey. After pruning my folders, i could condense almost all 5 of my file drives into one, sounds good to me!


raid 2? i thought to make a array u have to first wipe them all,soo ur stariing from resh 1 big raid 2 drive? and yeh feeling u on the 650 just for browisng forums lol,, i kik mine on to low power consumption but i guess it still uses a lot,, got a nice little netbook i think il get a new screen for, 4gb 250 gb drive,, lol maxed out but a nippy little fucker,
them drives are they sata 3? they will be no? was reading suthing about windows limitiations on drives at 2.2tb so i guess tehrs a fix for it? hell if i know, im not about to spend 200 qwid on a drive lol



cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me me favourite topic lol exo gotta agree with west here the exo is a leggy fucker durin veg which gives ya probs durin flower the only way around it is to supercrop the bitch hard and do sum lsting while doin so if ya start to supercrop early then u aint gonna need no nettin maybe just a cain if your good enough with the trainin u can get away with either if u keep em under 2 1/2ft


well ive had my ligt about 1 foot MAX above mine, and been in 48 hrs darknes by the time i trun em bak on,, hopefully they aint got leggy like u say, the PE was huge form the get go so thats a given.

cant wait to take a peek havent looked in daaays lol

was talking to a nice chap the otherday and he was explaining the bonzai way of growing,, the plant sort of grows along the floor..real weird il see fi i can find his pic


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2012)

nah, not an array, as in buy a 4tb or 3tb drive then just copy all the stuff from my 5 harddrives onto the one then sell off the smaller drives on ebay.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

that way,,looks nutz anyone tried it?



tip top toker said:


> nah, not an array, as in buy a 4tb or 3tb drive then just copy all the stuff from my 5 harddrives onto the one then sell off the smaller drives on ebay.


fucking EBAY? fuk that wat u got ther? we can sort summet im sure.

just got one of those hardrive docking station,, rather good for swapping em around


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

what happens is the new drive fails....

i got a small 2tb raid1 nas.. handy lil box. redundancy is key for me.. as a lot of stuff on there i will never find again.



tip top toker said:


> nah, not an array, as in buy a 4tb or 3tb drive then just copy all the stuff from my 5 harddrives onto the one then sell off the smaller drives on ebay.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what happens is the new drive fails....
> 
> i got a small 2tb raid1 nas.. handy lil box. redundancy is key for me.. as a lot of stuff on there i will never find again.


all about having good sources
but i feel ya on getting shit bak,, in raid if 1 drive fails dont they all? im looking at a 120 ssd for my new system,, get this pc swapped out lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

raid 1 is just a mirror
so you are paying for twice the space you are actually getting which kind of sucks
but if 1 drive fails the box sends me an email, already have a spare here.. swap the spare in and it will just rebuild the mirror

and its nothing to do with sources... its personal files that are not replaceable because they do not exist anywhere other than on the drives, mixes/songs, pictures and videos from friends and family.. etc.

also if you need to upgrade the space.. just take out 1 drive replace with a larger drive.. it will mirror to the larger drive.. then remove the other small drive replace with larger then it will mirror it back again.



IC3M4L3 said:


> all about having good sources
> but i feel ya on getting shit bak,, in raid if 1 drive fails dont they all? im looking at a 120 ssd for my new system,, get this pc swapped out lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

I want to upgrade my spectrum 48k rubber key to a Commodore 64. Is this a good idea?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

also SSD are great (although they do have a limited read/write life, but it is a lot) but at the same time.. 2TB of SSD storage ain't cheap.. 1/2 TB was like £300 last time i checked..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;mjCRUvX2D0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjCRUvX2D0E[/video]



supersillybilly said:


> I want to upgrade my spectrum 48k rubber key to a Commodore 64. Is this a good idea?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> also SSD are great (although they do have a limited read/write life, but it is a lot) but at the same time.. 2TB of SSD storage ain't cheap.. 1/2 TB was like £300 last time i checked..



yeh im only after one for OS nothing more so 120gb is fine,, i think corsair do em with liftime garuntee,

i keep all my personal shit on a external in a caddy so it dont get banged,, or oline safe sumwer, but nothing lsts forver.

i didnet even think u was on about family shit lol most people i know stil keep photos and dvds from camcorders,not memorys cards and hard drives'
bluray burners are good to with the 50gb storage per disk.
also if u use say 3x 2tb drives in raid u dont get the full 6tb do you? dont u loose a good chunk?

never seen one of these bfore? a hybrid drive?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seagate-ST95005620AS-500GB-SSD-Hybrid-Laptop-Hard-Drive-/170915372344?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item27cb599d38

look at this BEAST!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extreme-Gaming-PC-i7-3960x-6-core-32GB-3-WAY-SLI-6GB-680-GTX-SSD-1TB-Blu-Ray-X79-/150845020553?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopPCs&hash=item231f105989


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

yeh my laptop has a 120gb ssd .. lightning quick

raid1 is mirroring.. usually only uses 2 drives, 2 x 2TB drives would only give you 2TB instead of 4.. that's why its a bit shit
but it works fine for me and its highly unlikely both drives will fail at the same time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID

anways enough nerd speek..

off to dinner and then a drunken sailor party 
think its time to get on the sailor jerry's




IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im only after one for OS nothing more so 120gb is fine,, i think corsair do em with liftime garuntee,
> 
> i keep all my personal shit on a external in a caddy so it dont get banged,, or oline safe sumwer, but nothing lsts forver.
> 
> ...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

I've got got a g of the new sniff that's landed. Had a little taste and I fear it.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

How about a bagel head lol

http://mashable.com/2012/09/27/bagel-heads/


[video=youtube;XP5udgFS8SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP5udgFS8SM&sns=em[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I want to upgrade my spectrum 48k rubber key to a Commodore 64. Is this a good idea?



the only rubber key youve got is yer butt plug. but a suspect ye'd like vic 20 in.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2012)

Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers.

socrates, about 2500 years ago....shit dizny change much eh?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 29, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Just realized that the real exo has got double seration in leaves. Well iv got a ghsc exo in veg that has also got it?? Do u think that ghsc did actually manage to.reverse the sex as it looks to me like they have.



As Roy Walker would say "it's good but it's not right" it looks and smells like exo but just not stinky enough


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I want to upgrade my spectrum 48k rubber key to a Commodore 64. Is this a good idea?



You'd be better off with a ZX81 mate


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2012)

3eyes said:


> As Roy Walker would say "it's good but it's not right" it looks and smells like exo but just not stinky enough




like licking out your own sister.....its good but its just not right.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

day 1 flower


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 29, 2012)

Well the postman said Hello Mr ***** package for you . well thank you very much MR POSTMAN You should be called Mr seedman would you doing dropping 10 DOG 10 DIPPSY ELLSY & 5 SOUR CHEESE to my door ? naughty fuc+ker !!


----------



## cedders (Sep 29, 2012)

South East London price are around £250/£280 an ounce depending on peoples and type of weed.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 29, 2012)

cedders said:


> south east london price are around £250/£280 an ounce depending on peoples and type of weed.


ouch !!!!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 29, 2012)

Used to get my gear in lewisham, 120s.....how times have changed.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 29, 2012)

im getting told its hitting the 250 mark not far from where i am, currently local price is about 2ton....and thats for any old shit. i saw a pic on my mates fone of a guy he'd been at, this fuckin oz had more leaves than a fuckin oak tree and about the same amount of stick too, cunt still wanted 200. thing is the daft fuckers are still buying it so fuck them. fuckin basic grow tent and set for less than 400 quid and clowns are still payin thru the nose......ah well the worlds always gonna need factory workers and infantry soldiers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im getting told its hitting the 250 mark not far from where i am, currently local price is about 2ton....and thats for any old shit. i saw a pic on my mates fone of a guy he'd been at, this fuckin oz had more leaves than a fuckin oak tree and about the same amount of stick too, cunt still wanted 200. thing is the daft fuckers are still buying it so fuck them. fuckin basic grow tent and set for less than 400 quid and clowns are still payin thru the nose......ah well the worlds always gonna need factory workers and infantry soldiers.


yeh same round here 2 for any old shit but if its extra sepcial its 2+ but then wen we ask the 2+ they been paying for 50x worse weed they kick and moan well FUK THEM my exo is going at 2 they dont like it they can go suk a scotsmans greasy balls  worse than death i know buyt the punishment is befitting the crime haha


its crazy we used to get 10 of a frendly grower for 800 bak in the soapbar was my hero days like he man says oh how times have changed,, tbh would it even be worth your time selling 10 oz for 8 ton? i wouldnt


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh same round here 2 for any old shit but if its extra sepcial its 2+ but then wen we ask the 2+ they been paying for 50x worse weed they kick and moan well FUK THEM my exo is going at 2 they dont like it they can go suk a scotsmans greasy balls  worse than death i know buyt the punishment is befitting the crime haha
> 
> 
> its crazy we used to get 10 of a frendly grower for 800 bak in the soapbar was my hero days like he man says oh how times have changed,, tbh would it even be worth your time selling 10 oz for 8 ton? i wouldnt


Most the stuff round here 50 for 3G if u don't like it do without although this time round I might have a guy to buy 280 bulk!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

Fannys......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 29, 2012)

No cunt up??????


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> currently local price is about 2ton....and thats for any old shit.


sounds familiar, lol.

i bought a 16k ram pack when I had ma Vic20.....was banging man!

Just remembered a conversation I had with this woman last night. A spanish lady who was friends of our friend who was having a wee birthday drinkypoo celebration. She asked me if I had ever rubbed coke onto a womans vagina...as you can imagine I nearly spat in my Manhattan! lol. Of course the wife pitched up just as the conversation got started....what you's talking about? and no I never replied football, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> No cunt up??????


Yeah I am lol, just bout to leave for work, will give you a ring after work bill if ya still fancy helping with that finance thing for me?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 30, 2012)

Im sitting here watching postman pat, think i'd rather go to work on a sunday morning than suffer this.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been using a can as an astray.....just took a big mouthful......nice


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 30, 2012)

Job an knock u gotta love it £200 4 a hrs work


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I've been using a can as an astray.....just took a big mouthful......nice


Very fuckin nice lmao big fry up for me then off out with the lad on his quad at dinner time !! wot ya up 2 bill still smoshed from last nite i suppose lol


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

what a chop!


supersillybilly said:


> I've been using a can as an astray.....just took a big mouthful......nice


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im sitting here watching postman pat, think i'd rather go to work on a sunday morning than suffer this.


wanna swap? Gotta be gone for work in 15 mins and won't be done till midnight.. Hate this job.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

Just went across the road to the local Hamilton accie. Chucked him a score and lifted 2 bottles of buckfast tonic. He was shouting no billy no billy....fuck off.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> wanna swap? Gotta be gone for work in 15 mins and won't be done till midnight.. Hate this job.


FFS tip top, thats some shift mate, rather you than me. No way in hell i could handle that lol. Im rather settled now, thundercats are on then i got some work to do myself in me tent. Enjoy your day mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Just went across the road to the local Hamilton accie. Chucked him a score and lifted 2 bottles of buckfast tonic. He was shouting no billy no billy....fuck off.


Buckfast for breckie, you mad fucker hahaha


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2012)

Monks toenails anyone?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm totally blazing guys........been phoning everycunt that owes doe.lol


I couldn't fight sleep.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Buckfast for breckie, you mad fucker hahaha


Was at a dinner party with proper sniff. Got some left. Everyone I gave it to fell out wae their partner.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 30, 2012)

DST said:


> sounds familiar, lol.
> 
> i bought a 16k ram pack when I had ma Vic20.....was banging man!
> 
> Just remembered a conversation I had with this woman last night. A spanish lady who was friends of our friend who was having a wee birthday drinkypoo celebration. She asked me if I had ever rubbed coke onto a womans vagina...as you can imagine I nearly spat in my Manhattan! lol. Of course the wife pitched up just as the conversation got started....what you's talking about? and no I never replied football, lol.


the whole "football" answer is too ols what we say now is discovery channel.lol


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 30, 2012)

bottle o wine(bucky)best before 10:30 eh bill


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

Just spoke the dura......cunt is really going to school....impressed



Fucking toe nails......first bottle down


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

Just waiting on the princess........she made a cunt of herself big time. I'll get awae wae murder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2012)

wake n bake followed by a bacon butty. i'm doing sweet FA the day. see you've already had yer breaky billy hahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

Mate I'm proper hammered.lol I'd shag ttt


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm watching 437.......


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 30, 2012)

i cant beleve how good this smoke is(full of seeds lol)angelheartxblue cheese)my first seeds lol hope there fem tho,anyone want to try some lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I've been using a can as an astray.....just took a big mouthful......nice


yer a classy man bill,, 

the worst i done is yrs ago wen i was in the drink, pissed in a beer can thru the night and then in the morning frogot,, and yup u guess it,, toook a great swig!!! swear to god it had a layer of inch thick nastyness,, dident tSTE like liquuid going down

or ther was this othertime i thought i found sum chocolate on my keyboard,,not realisign the young kitten had just been sitting on it,, im just glad i deceided to smell it before i poped it in my mouth,.,

ya get me?LOL


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

ive done the fag ends in beer cans number a few times, usually next morning when youve woke up on sum fuckers couch, head poundin and a mouth like an arabs flip-flop....although i suppose the worst ive done was wipe a pub table , with a stinking manky old pub bar towel, that had been covered in spilled booze and with fag ash all over it then squeezed the gray/brown/green liquid into a pint glass and drank it....it was fora bet btw....although another memorable gross occasion was muff diving a bird fuckin smashed out my head and when i got up next morning and went to the bog fora piss i had blood all over my fuckin face, up my nose, even in my ears....i looked like a fuckin axe murderer.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive done the fag ends in beer cans number a few times, usually next morning when youve woke up on sum fuckers couch, head poundin and a mouth like an arabs flip-flop....although i suppose the worst ive done was wipe a pub table , with a stinking manky old pub bar towel, that had been covered in spilled booze and with fag ash all over it then squeezed the gray/brown/green liquid into a pint glass and drank it....it was fora bet btw....although another memorable gross occasion was muff diving a bird fuckin smashed out my head and when i got up next morning and went to the bog fora piss i had blood all over my fuckin face, up my nose, even in my ears....i looked like a fuckin axe murderer.



done the blood thing,,, dident realise was all over me face tho lol all over bed,, thought id snapped my banjo string,, obv not haha


and bet?? yeh rite,, u lot do that just to save a buk!!

woohhooo im inflower now well happy,.,, parts from them dirsty niggers next door,, i shit u not till daft-o-clock


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2012)

nice topic guys... always found the notion of something that can bleed for that long without dying a bit unnerving.

with the neighbours try earlplugs or headphones.. or you could go the other route.. crowbar to the skull.
find the former usually ends in less trouble. fortunately haven't had these issues in awhile..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> nice topic guys... always found the notion of something that can bleed for that long without dying a bit unnerving.
> 
> with the neighbours try earlplugs or headphones.. or you could go the other route.. crowbar to the skull.
> find the former usually ends in less trouble.


cant do the crowbar as id get lifed off mate and i aint getting a REK setence fuk that shit im on me last strike and its staying that way

i didnt give a fuk for me,,well i did but with all our house vibrating and windows rattling,, we asked em nicely like 5 times,, then im sorry but as bad as it is,, i snitched em to council,.,, had no choice, got a 2 week old baby man, no fucking need,, 5 moons ago they knocked on me door at 10 pm asking us to be queit with baby gates and to this day i hav honoured my promise WELL FUK THAT NOW ima teach both me girls to sing and bang the fuckers the best and most efficiant way possible, go out for aday and leave justin beinber playing or johnny rebel with niggers next door playing LOL

FUK THEM PRIKS DIRTY YELLOW CICKLE CELL FUKS

so rant over,, how is everyone diddlin?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

check out a band called Skrewdriver....download and play it real loud.....trust me on this.


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 30, 2012)

how many days of veg from now would you get if you wanted your smoke for xmas?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> how many days of veg from now would you get if you wanted your smoke for xmas?


veg? thers 85 days till xmas now,,, but remeber u gotta get it dried and cured first,, i think mine will be finished and drying end of novemeber/1st week of december,as long as the stink hasent fucekd me lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

no more than 2, and thats cuttin it tight. your gonna need the 4 weeks of november and 3 of december jist tae flower at the ABSOLUTE minimum, then a few days drying. youve basically got the first 2 weeks of october.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2012)

it kinda depends what you are growing.. but even short flowering strains will be cutting it tight. like others mentioned you still need drying time.
have you got something growing already and want to know how many more days to flower.. or are you still going to plant something?


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> veg? thers 85 days till xmas now,,, but remeber u gotta get it dried and cured first,, i think mine will be finished and drying end of novemeber/1st week of december,as long as the stink hasent fucekd me lol


so about 3 weeks of veg godsake man im running out of time fast


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> it kinda depends what you are growing.. but even short flowering strains will be cutting it tight. like others mentioned you still need drying time.
> have you got something growing already and want to know how many more days to flower.. or are you still going to plant something?


im realy counting on a pal of a pal with somw cuts in the next week,fingers crossed


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

ive got 9 just ready to go into true veg, some were clones , ones a fem'd seed and the others are regs( sum stuff the fairy brought me)...theyre all about maybe 4" tall, im just gonna give them 1 weeks veg starting this week at 24/0 under a 600hps and throw them all into flower.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> check out a band called Skrewdriver....download and play it real loud.....trust me on this.



They'll love a bit of that lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive got 9 just ready to go into true veg, some were clones , ones a fem'd seed and the others are regs( sum stuff the fairy brought me)...theyre all about maybe 4" tall, im just gonna give them 1 weeks veg starting this week at 24/0 under a 600hps and throw them all into flower.


Oh shit Christmas I forgot. Lol. Iv got 3 Durban 2 nd week veg, 1 ghsc exo week 1 veg, 1 g13haze 2nd week veg and 1 dinafem og kush 1 week veg. Do u think any of theese will b ready? I think da exo and Durban should b but not sure bout the other 2 as they can be unpredictable.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im realy counting on a pal of a pal with somw cuts in the next week,fingers crossed


2 weeks pushing it close,, if i was u id just flower them straight away,, spec if they havent even been harvested yet? leaving it WELL late buddy



uksecretsensi said:


> Oh shit Christmas I forgot. Lol. Iv got 3 Durban 2 nd week veg, 1 ghsc exo week 1 veg, 1 g13haze 2nd week veg and 1 dinafem og kush 1 week veg. Do u think any of theese will b ready? I think da exo and Durban should b but not sure bout the other 2 as they can be unpredictable.


just flower them all to be sure,, remeber even if finsihed mid novemeber you could give it all a good cure and have it nice for xmas


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 30, 2012)

Got me xmas run all sorted, 10 pe already just flipped 2 days ago, got me 6 more rooted and veggin nicely (the last i'll run) and 6 other smaller plants all different strains vegging away all to be done for xmas so i can run me clone only in the new year. Hoping i can squeeze one run in from the exo in time but its gonna be tight, ave to see. Gonna be running BB gear next year along side me cut so want everything done and out the way, dont really want to be choppin nowt around xmas week if i can help it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Got me xmas run all sorted, 10 pe already just flipped 2 days ago, got me 6 more rooted and veggin nicely (the last i'll run) and 6 other smaller plants all different strains vegging away all to be done for xmas so i can run me clone only in the new year. Hoping i can squeeze one run in from the exo in time but its gonna be tight, ave to see. Gonna be running BB gear next year along side me cut so want everything done and out the way, dont really want to be choppin nowt around xmas week if i can help it.


Pm jimmy boy


----------



## adolff (Sep 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant do the crowbar as id get lifed off mate and i aint getting a REK setence fuk that shit im on me last strike and its staying that way
> 
> i didnt give a fuk for me,,well i did but with all our house vibrating and windows rattling,, we asked em nicely like 5 times,, then im sorry but as bad as it is,, i snitched em to council,.,, had no choice, got a 2 week old baby man, no fucking need,, 5 moons ago they knocked on me door at 10 pm asking us to be queit with baby gates and to this day i hav honoured my promise WELL FUK THAT NOW ima teach *both me girls to sing and bang the fuckers* the best and most efficiant way possible, go out for aday and leave justin beinber playing or johnny rebel with niggers next door playing LOL
> 
> ...




You sick mutha fucka, ur gonna let ur girls bang niggers, u fuckin smelly retard, niggers will do it anyway.

White power


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2012)

My BB gears turned up.........nice 1 lads you know who you are  ........made me laugh, 1 package from Netherlands and 1 from the Toon haha some good freebies aswell well happy cheers boys!!


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im realy counting on a pal of a pal with somw cuts in the next week,fingers crossed


all the best shit when you leave it to others lol,you,ll get there bud!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My BB gears turned up.........nice 1 lads you know who you are  ........made me laugh, 1 package from Netherlands and 1 from the Toon haha some good freebies aswell well happy cheers boys!!


im waiting still, cant make head nor tale from the tracking info lol. Bloody dutch.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2012)

Whats happnin chedz?......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> im waiting still, cant make head nor tale from the tracking info lol. Bloody dutch.


Haha.....I was expectin next week or sumut mate was sure i only orded um tuesday.....very speedy, was packaged good aswell.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2012)

adolff said:


> You sick mutha fucka, ur gonna let ur girls bang niggers, u fuckin smelly retard, niggers will do it anyway.
> 
> White power


SWING and bang the fucker i.e the baby gate coz he was moaning its loud,, silly


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha.....I was expectin next week or sumut mate was sure i only orded um tuesday.....very speedy, was packaged good aswell.



Good to hear mate, im itchin to get some dogs on the go reckon they might turn up mon/tues i fucking hope so hahaha. Really couldnt go wrong with that deal the BB lot were offering, be mad not to get a few packs of sumthing.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 30, 2012)

hit him with your crutch,say self defence lol well good legal wepon lol........just dont hit him with your croch ha ha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whats happnin chedz?......


Busy as fuck mate proper on a mission lately decoratin work keepin lads in check tendin to girls keepin the misses happy fuck i might aswell put a brush up it and tidy while im at it lol all good on your end i hope??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2012)

evenin all,

I've just put a chicken pie in the oven the roasties are crisping. time for a jakey and some bbc barrier reef program. love a lazy sunday me.

 nice one pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 30, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Busy as fuck mate proper on a mission lately decoratin work keepin lads in check tendin to girls keepin the misses happy fuck i might aswell put a brush up it and tidy while im at it lol all good on your end i hope??


Haha all in a good days work ey chedz lol.......all sweet mate, feelin abit tender tho was on a bender last night with lads......



Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin all,
> 
> I've just put a chicken pie in the oven the roasties are crisping. time for a jakey and some bbc barrier reef program. love a lazy sunday me.
> 
> nice one pukka


Bacon an egg this morn then just polished a kfc off, mrs rolled a fat kingy L for after was ment to be tag teamin it so i was down to go out an smoke my half 1st but ended up doin lot in lol just monged watchin that reef thing aswell mate looks mint in hd.................no worries fella


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2012)

bit better pics now, pic1 -3 DP Blueberry, 3 weeks into flower, first Ive done with REALLY nice smell & doing well .
pic 7 , ice cream, 3 weeks flower.
pic 4,8 &9, some free shiz Ive acquired from attitude over the years, 11 weeks into flower zzzzz.
pic6 ,weed in a box, 50L. got some creme caramel 3 weeks in , in there.

Straight BQ & Levingtons soil,no perlite, full Hesi nute range........ Hay Ho


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2012)

Evening all. Back earlier than expected  How're folk doing?


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

not bad tip, just waitin on my corn on the cob roasting.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2012)

No dinner for me, although might open a tin of tuna. Had roast pork, beef, lamb, and chicken for lunch


----------



## kane01 (Sep 30, 2012)

hi its my first time growing from seed and my babys are about 9inches tall very bushy but showing preflowers is it to early to switch to 12/12 the strain is blue mystic and space is not an issue.
any help greatly apreciated thanks in advance


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

im havin a kinda left overs dinner myself, chicken and pork in gravy witha couple of those big mushrooms and corn on the cob . actually bloody tasty.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

kane01 said:


> hi its my first time growing from seed and my babys are about 9inches tall very bushy but showing preflowers is it to early to switch to 12/12 the strain is blue mystic and space is not an issue.
> any help greatly apreciated thanks in advance


you can flower anytime you want. straight from seed or after months of veg, it just depends on personal choice, need or time/size restrictions.


----------



## kane01 (Sep 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you can flower anytime you want. straight from seed or after months of veg, it just depends on personal choice, need or time/size restrictions.


i get that but i want about 3-4 oz of each has anybody grown this strain and knows if it will double or tripple in size on me i just gt 4and half of an bubblegum autoflower, so i was wondering when i should flip to get same sort of results.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

well ive had a productive kinda day today, been sober since last week( final charlie bill was over 400 so i damn near shit myself and said thats enough till chrimbo). got all my stuff ready for uni tomorrow, read all the handouts, poems, etc, sent e-mails to staff to try and arrange tutorials. and of course applied for the student discretionary fund, mite get a grand off them. fed and flipped 2nd grow, totally trimmed my most recent and its just on its final sweat so it should be ready for sale tomorrow( dunno what the weight is and im not gonna guess either, its not huge but looks ok), checked and fed all my clones/babies and there gettin re-potted later in the week when i get a bag of coco, think im just gonna go straight 12/12 on them , usually the chamber will just hold four plants but i'm gonna try all 9 this time and see what the weight return is. some of them are regs so i mite end up with boys....just have to see. nice to change about now and then, got fuckin real bored doing the same shit.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

kane01 said:


> i get that but i want about 3-4 oz of each has anybody grown this strain and knows if it will double or tripple in size on me i just gt 4and half of an bubblegum autoflower, so i was wondering when i should flip to get same sort of results.


dont know the strain mate but if your wanting that kinda weight id recon your lookin at a 6 weeks veg at least. .....but again i dont know your nutes, bulb wattage, , medium etc.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 30, 2012)

Germinated 5 cheese chunks tonight cheese chunks = lemon cheese x exodus cheese courtesy of Breeders Boutique . These are testers so hope to do them proud . 

Cheers.


----------



## kane01 (Sep 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> dont know the strain mate but if your wanting that kinda weight id recon your lookin at a 6 weeks veg at least. .....but again i dont know your nutes, bulb wattage, , medium etc.


im using bio allmix with bio grow,bloom and topmax im using a 4 bulb t5Ho for vegging 96 watt and ive gt a 400watt hps for flower a 6" rvk extracting and a small fan blowing over tops. oh yh there in them 18lt square pots thnx mate


----------



## dura72 (Sep 30, 2012)

ive used the bio bizz range quite alot but never bothered with the top max, usually went with shooting powder or pk 13/14 but tbh theres not a huge difference with them all in my experience( some of the other lads are more clued up on that kinda stuff) but goin by your bulb size its gonna take at least 8 weeks veg to pull that kinda weight....this is all semi-educated guess work of course , i dont know the strain so im kinda shooting in the dark, but i do know the nutes, medium and bulb. first off get them under the big bulb, stick the veg lamp in beside them if you can though but your gonna need hid lighting as fast as possible. the bonus with bio bizz is its bloody hard to overfeed and fry them( not impossible though, trust me ive fuckin manged it!!! still dunno how the fuck i done it though!) so you can chuck feed at them . i still think your lookin at 8 weeks veg......you'd be much better off with a 600 hps ballast mate. or even better a second 400.


----------



## kane01 (Sep 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive used the bio bizz range quite alot but never bothered with the top max, usually went with shooting powder or pk 13/14 but tbh theres not a huge difference with them all in my experience( some of the other lads are more clued up on that kinda stuff) but goin by your bulb size its gonna take at least 8 weeks veg to pull that kinda weight....this is all semi-educated guess work of course , i dont know the strain so im kinda shooting in the dark, but i do know the nutes, medium and bulb. first off get them under the big bulb, stick the veg lamp in beside them if you can though but your gonna need hid lighting as fast as possible. the bonus with bio bizz is its bloody hard to overfeed and fry them( not impossible though, trust me ive fuckin manged it!!! still dunno how the fuck i done it though!) so you can chuck feed at them . i still think your lookin at 8 weeks veg......you'd be much better off with a 600 hps ballast mate. or even better a second 400.


thanks fr the input lad the 400wt is great i had 5 autos under it each gave me 4+ just trying to get same result with reg fem seeds . Yh bio products r great nether had no probs with them and always gt some nice tasty bud i did a hydro in a wilma system before using advanced nutes quantity was gd but quaility wasnt taste wise, hense the switch bck to bio products i thrown in pics of blue mystic 5 weeks veg showing first preflowers i overwatered a little hence the leafs curling a bit on one


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it Monday bank holiday in the UK, or you lot slept in?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2012)

All graftin as per dst lmfao!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

i got to work on time/early for me and the servers donald so i'm sat doing nixy but field calls saying our sites broke.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 1, 2012)

it is a bank holliday


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 1, 2012)

it isnt a bank holiday in uk .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

it isn't even in scotland


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2012)

kane01 said:


> im using bio allmix with bio grow,bloom and topmax im using a 4 bulb t5Ho for vegging 96 watt and ive gt a 400watt hps for flower a 6" rvk extracting and a small fan blowing over tops. oh yh there in them 18lt square pots thnx mate


well u waint getting 3-4 ounce a plant matey, not with a 400 and how many plants? leave in for veg longer if u can but that dont neceserily mean more bud

WOHOO sum new tv series 
dexter has tsarted again,., wat a cliffhanger end of last season the sis catching him,
homeland just started again
simpsons new season
bordwalk empire continutes

now we just need sum decent copies of sum decent new movies hmmf

how is everyone this muggy monday morning?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

Monday and tuesday are my weekend days. That lie in was muchly appreciated  Gonna cook me some tempura king prawns for lunch and play some freelancer


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 1, 2012)

3-4 oz per plant seems normal for a 400w 
are these a low yielding strain or something 

peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> 3-4 oz per plant seems normal for a 400w
> are these a low yielding strain or something
> 
> peace


yeh but how many plants u got underr it? its only as 400 rite?


----------



## kane01 (Oct 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but how many plants u got underr it? its only as 400 rite?


Just the 4 plants in the pics on previous page haven't worked with this strain before ( blue mystic ) veged fr 5 weeks from seed showing preflowers now so I was gonna flip the switch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2012)

kane01 said:


> Just the 4 plants in the pics on previous page haven't worked with this strain before ( blue mystic ) veged fr 5 weeks from seed showing preflowers now so I was gonna flip the switch


stll cant see 3-4 0z per plant sepc of sumthing untried and tested and in normal pots? good luck buddy keep us updated, il be interested to see if u pull what u think u will of a 400,, i use a 600 with 6 plnats so 100 watta a plant lets compare, i flipped on saturday,,chec my sig them pictures are from days 1 flower after 13 day veg and 48 hrs darkness,, seems i was over waetring em giving them a yellwoing of leaves and after the 48hrs dark,, got rid of the yellow leaves and looked healthy as fuck  wowozer



YORKIE U CUMMIN TODAY?


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

impossible is nothing. If I was vegging for 5 weeks I would definitely expect at least 3 per plant. Just ma twee cents like.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 1, 2012)

1 week veg from rooted clone, bout 3oz a piece and chopped at 8wk too.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 1, 2012)

these power africa where 6 to a single 400hps, and roughly a 10day veg.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 1, 2012)

Just given me ladies there first ever dose of ripen, im interested to see the difference now. Ten days or so on this stuff and we should be good to chop. Might germ me some beans later, just gotta choose which ones...


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 1, 2012)

3-4 a plant under a 400 sounds awesome. My first 2 grows where plants under a 600 and i only got 1.5 each. When i changed to coco on my last grow i got just under 3 a plant but i only had 4 plants under the 600. Im doing something wrong lol. It could have just been a shit yeilding strain, DP white widow on the first and last grow. I run it again the second time to see the difference with coco and air pots. I hope these white russians do better this time but ive only given them 1 week of veg but i needed them done for xmas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> 3-4 a plant under a 400 sounds awesome. My first 2 grows where plants under a 600 and i only got 1.5 each. When i changed to coco on my last grow i got just under 3 a plant but i only had 4 plants under the 600. Im doing something wrong lol. It could have just been a shit yeilding strain, DP white widow on the first and last grow. I run it again the second time to see the difference with coco and air pots. I hope these white russians do better this time but ive only given them 1 week of veg but i needed them done for xmas



yeh im the same went from hydro to coco BUT its all about gentics,, u can have the best plasma lighting with the greatest nutes but if the genetics are shite,, ur fucked. simple as

im hoing fora good one this tim, wat with the 10 litre aitpots and coco with the EXO should be sexy,, i may add my 300 watt hps from week 7 maybe get sum extra wattage in the room

dunnow hat the PE yeilds like so on this i have no clue,


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 1, 2012)

If you are lucky enough to get 1 gram per watt of light a 400w bulb would yield 400 grams which is 3.5-4 ounces per on 4 plants


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 1, 2012)

Took the words outta me mouth mate, don't matter how many plants you got its how much light an space, could have 10 in there yieldin 1.5 each an end up same.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2012)

they say a average grower gets what? 3/4 to 1 ooz per and a GOOD grower gets what 1oz and better get more? supose its the enviroment and what not,, but gentics again will only yeild wat ther gunna yeild we just help em along, stil be a long veg for 2 oz + per plant

so i should be expecting 600 grammes at least? thats what? 3.5 ounce a plant?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 1, 2012)

Mate las's lemon an I'm sure many other strains will get you 4oz with a week or so veg no bother an what about the 12/12 fs peeps they pull some daft numbers out.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mate las's lemon an I'm sure many other strains will get you 4oz with a week or so veg no bother an what about the 12/12 fs peeps they pull some daft numbers out.


Only run the lemon once and i got 8.5oz with a 4an odd wk veg and thats with leavin plenty of bud/popcorn on her as i wanted to reveg the bitch i reckon my pot restricted her as she was only in a 6ltre airpot  just imagine the bitch in a 10ltre fucker with same veg fuck it would b proper scary i reckon it could easily hit 12-14 oz with her with a 4 wk veg and some nice lsting and supercroppin !!

Wots all upto??


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 1, 2012)

i get anywhere between 2 and 6 per plant it all depends on how they grow and if they suffer any problems during flower


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 1, 2012)

Ic3 them exo u posted pics off, ur get roughly 1-2oz a piece dunno bout the pe tho never grown it, in answer to your email was half winding ya up half not, they are small for the length of time u had them and tiny in comparison to mine which I potted a week later.

But with no filter u wouldn't have wanted them no bigger ur struggle as it is with smell.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 1, 2012)

PE is pretty good when it comes to yeild IC3, she wont let you down there mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they say a average grower gets what? 3/4 to 1 ooz per and a GOOD grower gets what 1oz and better get more? supose its the enviroment and what not,, but gentics again will only yeild wat ther gunna yeild we just help em along, stil be a long veg for 2 oz + per plant


Dunno where you got your info from. That or i'm just a phenominal grower from the get go. First grow i did was 4 different strains under a 400w, each plant got well over 2 ounces (each yielded a 1.5L mason jar of bud) and that was with 4 weeks of veg from sprouting. An ounce a plant is absolutely nothing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Dunno where you got your info from. That or i'm just a phenominal grower from the get go. First grow i did was 4 different strains under a 400w, each plant got well over 2 ounces (each yielded a 1.5L mason jar of bud) and that was with 4 weeks of veg from sprouting. An ounce a plant is absolutely nothing.


well this is fiorst grow ive actually done a veg, 14 days, so maybe im just going on past results,, but also i dont pay as much attention to my shit like u lot do,, they get watered and light,, the rooms the correct temperature,, job done

u lot do a lot of shit tho and pay much more attention,, i guess if i wasent as fucked i i wuold too, but i am and i cant, plus i have no interest in taking real good care and fucking arounbd with them untill i move house,, to paranoid here to be investing time and love into them,

so at 600 g i should get 3.5 per plant so lets see wat happens.. but also saying that all ive done before has been shit,not grade by any means, so that may be a issue also


----------



## kane01 (Oct 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> stll cant see 3-4 0z per plant sepc of sumthing untried and tested and in normal pots? good luck buddy keep us updated, il be interested to see if u pull what u think u will of a 400,, i use a 600 with 6 plnats so 100 watta a plant lets compare, i flipped on saturday,,chec my sig them pictures are from days 1 flower after 13 day veg and 48 hrs darkness,, seems i was over waetring em giving them a yellwoing of leaves and after the 48hrs dark,, got rid of the yellow leaves and looked healthy as fuck  wowozer
> 
> 
> 
> YORKIE U CUMMIN TODAY?


 this baby was grown under a 400w just under 4z on there, but that was a clone i got from a friend this time round its from seed hence the long vegg will try and keep you guys updated


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 1, 2012)

How you al doing lads . ! School boy error made already on this grow been vegging for about 3 weeks now and noticed very slow growth its been doing my nut in plants looks fine .So i took the problem to work been thinking about it for a while and then it clicked something i had missed which i was sapposed to do and completly forgot buy a fuckin.g mh bulb been using a hps .! can someone hook me up with the las lemon please guys how many weeks she taking to finish ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well this is fiorst grow ive actually done a veg, 14 days, so maybe im just going on past results,, but also i dont pay as much attention to my shit like u lot do,, they get watered and light,, the rooms the correct temperature,, job done
> 
> u lot do a lot of shit tho and pay much more attention,, i guess if i wasent as fucked i i wuold too, but i am and i cant, plus i have no interest in taking real good care and fucking arounbd with them untill i move house,, to paranoid here to be investing time and love into them,
> 
> so at 600 g i should get 3.5 per plant so lets see wat happens.. but also saying that all ive done before has been shit,not grade by any means, so that may be a issue also


Well you do more than i ever did then. I never bothered checking temp or humidity. I am the essense of a lazy ass grower. I used to check mine once a week.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 1, 2012)

6 exo 8day into 12/12


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 6 exo 8day into 12/12


Mines 9 day in 12/12 m8, be interesting to see when there ready to finish, I don't think there's any chance that I could pull any at week 7 in these wilma pots, I've never had a strain finish on time in them, they always seem to take an extra week or so. I hope I can pull at week 8 but I reckon they'll have to go 9 but well see


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 1, 2012)

what bank has the best amnesia?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> what bank has the best amnesia?


Any good bank


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Any good bank


i know thete is a few good banks with it but whos is the best?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> what bank has the best amnesia?



i cant remember.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2012)

Banks are usually middlemen that sell mostly the same stock. 
Do you mean breeders?



uksecretsensi said:


> what bank has the best amnesia?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i cant remember.


pmsl. thats why i want it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> i know thete is a few good banks with it but whos is the best?


You are asking the wrong quetion 

Don't mind me, i just feel like being cryptic, i'm drinking lots of Vratislav, 99p per 500ml bottle, 5%, bargain!

But no, youa re asking the wrong question. All good banks will sell the same amnesia's 

Edit: mantiszn spoiled my crypticism  Indeed, a seedbank is a re'seller, they could sell 50 different amnesia strains. What you want to be asking is which breeder produces the best amnesia.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 1, 2012)

well lads just had a great day, grow up , chopped, dried and sold. uni lectures were superb, i dont owe any cunt so much as a fuckin penny and ahve got my wedge for my new laptop and ah few ton for some new threads too...and my triple student loans due in at the end of the week, so another cpl of grand there too. one of those days you only get maybe twice or three times a year. fuckin lovely.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 1, 2012)

that was wot i meant, breeders. im smokin amnesia now. but dont know what breeder it is from.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 1, 2012)

hello......................... 
is it possible to stop or slow down the def/rusting on the blues as i wanna run again with them but want them looking lush and green, lol ive give them plenty cal/mag but only in flower,as i only give them 1 week veg from rooted clones................. help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

Slow down the defficiency

LMFAO

Here is how you do it. You work out what defficiency it is and supplement the plant with what it requires. Slow it down, lol.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 1, 2012)

3eyes said:


> i get anywhere between 2 and 6 per plant it all depends on how they grow and if they suffer any problems during flower



your right about any problems in flower, one day i will get a run spot on, i hope.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Slow down the defficiency
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> Here is how you do it. You work out what defficiency it is and supplement the plant with what it requires. Slow it down, lol.



hey are you giggling at me, i was told it was cal/mag def . if it was and i add cal/mag it then slows the def down till it stops (don't it ?) lol all you want mr


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

It doesn't "slow it down"

If it has a defficiency, and you give it what it needs to counter that defficiency, it no longer has the defficiency, it may still grow a bit funny for, but if you've fixed a defficiency, you've fixed it. The only way you'd be slowing it down would be if you were solving the defficiency in small inscrememnts as opposed to ust giving it what it needs straight away. 

As you can see, tonight i've turned into Mr. Ask a Stupid Question Get a Mocking Answer


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It doesn't "slow it down"If it has a defficiency, and you give it what it needs to counter that defficiency, it no longer has the defficiency, it may still grow a bit funny for, but if you've fixed a defficiency, you've fixed it. The only way you'd be slowing it down would be if you were solving the defficiency in small inscrememnts as opposed to ust giving it what it needs straight away. As you can see, tonight i've turned into Mr. Ask a Stupid Question Get a Mocking Answer


So you've turned into yorkie? Loli want to know the breader of amnesia too. Unlucky, the rust spots wont go away. There shouldnt be any new one appearing if you've sorted the deff out


----------



## unlucky (Oct 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It doesn't "slow it down"
> 
> If it has a defficiency, and you give it what it needs to counter that defficiency, it no longer has the defficiency, it may still grow a bit funny for, but if you've fixed a defficiency, you've fixed it. The only way you'd be slowing it down would be if you were solving the defficiency in small inscrememnts as opposed to ust giving it what it needs straight away.
> 
> As you can see, tonight i've turned into Mr. Ask a Stupid Question Get a Mocking Answer



&#8203;i might ask some very stupid questions but if it helps my problems then im very happy for sure, as for the blues this lot is defo not how i want them and i did try very hard,bit gutted but will get the next run a tad better im sure


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i might ask some very stupid questions but if it helps my problems then im very happy for sure, as for the blues this lot is defo not how i want them and i did try very hard,bit gutted but will get the next run a tad better im sure


4 plant wannabe


----------



## unlucky (Oct 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> So you've turned into yorkie? Loli want to know the breader of amnesia too. Unlucky, the rust spots wont go away. There shouldnt be any new one appearing if you've sorted the deff out



think im on it with them but with only being a week and half away from chop down there looking shit for sure lol, think i need to add more cal/mag sooner next time. are you growing the white russian and have you any pics of them, i was going to do a run with them this time round but was offered the blues/clones


----------



## unlucky (Oct 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> 4 plant wannabe



jog on..............


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Stop adding calmag to your blues, this can also cause lock out problems. What I found with my blues is that you give em veg feed throughout their life then they stay lush and green. You start adding snake oils and boosters and they no likey it so much. Most of the clone only's seem to have this inherant rusting on the leaves.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 2, 2012)

Canna a + b has enough calmag in it for the livers.....I think your medium is too rich.....are you watering every other feed with just water?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

aye bat poop or mono N. i never use calmag 

how was the hangover yesterday then billy? 2 dayer still in effect?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Canna a + b has enough calmag in it for the livers.....I think your medium is too rich.....are you watering every other feed with just water?


wat ur saying bill?? every other feed just give water and no nuteS?? i giuive nutes with feed EVERYTIME is that wrong? i heard it day1 nutes day 2 water day 3 nuts again and so on?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all how is everyone?

Billy will call ya this afternoon if ur about?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat ur saying bill?? every other feed just give water and no nuteS?? i giuive nutes with feed EVERYTIME is that wrong? i heard it day1 nutes day 2 water day 3 nuts again and so on?


Thats for soil usin cocco is very diffrent as you use nutes fron day 1 and neva not use em u can use at lower ratio but thats only if you ve given em a deficency me ive neva come across a deficency with canna cocco and the whole brand so dont know to much about em lmao untill i do ill rock on as i do lmao if you ve only a few rusty leaves crack on it aint gonna kill the bitch she is just bein a fussy cunt and id crack on as i am !!
Peeps read to much into it imo id only start to worry if the fucker was covered in leaves that were covered in spots and were rusty as fuck!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Thats for soil usin cocco is very diffrent as you use nutes fron day 1 and neva not use em u can use at lower ratio but thats only if you ve given em a deficency me ive neva come across a deficency with canna cocco and the whole brand so dont know to much about em lmao untill i do ill rock on as i do lmao if you ve only a few rusty leaves crack on it aint gonna kill the bitch she is just bein a fussy cunt and id crack on as i am !!
> Peeps read to much into it imo id only start to worry if the fucker was covered in leaves that were covered in spots and were rusty as fuck!!


ahhh okkk so im doin the rite thing then mine dont get watered everyday anyways every 2 days now the rin flower,, wase every 3 in veg,, gunna swap out my bulb too i may have put the wrong one in,,silly me

YORKIE what happened last night man? thought u was poppin round fro a cuttin


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> think im on it with them but with only being a week and half away from chop down there looking shit for sure lol, think i need to add more cal/mag sooner next time. are you growing the white russian and have you any pics of them, i was going to do a run with them this time round but was offered the blues/clones


Yeah i got the white russians on the go but thier only a week into flower after a short veg. None of them have shown signs of flowering yet. Its the longest any of my strains have taken but im sure thats just the short veg time. No photos yet cos my innternets off and im stuck using my phone, i cant be bothered trying to upload pics through this lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Yeah i got the white russians on the go but thier only a week into flower after a short veg. None of them have shown signs of flowering yet. Its the longest any of my strains have taken but im sure thats just the short veg time. No photos yet cos my innternets off and im stuck using my phone, i cant be bothered trying to upload pics through this lol


damn,, mine showed huge preflowers from the getgo as i said,,,,genetics


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 2, 2012)

Still looking for a cut of that super lemon guys come on you bunch of hogging twats hahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 2, 2012)

[QUOTyouE=IC3M4L3;8072840]damn,, mine showed huge preflowers from the getgo as i said,,,,genetics [/QUOTE]Your running the clone only tho aint you mate? Those things think their 20 odd years old so they should have pre flower from the start. These things got flipped when the second set of tidy fan leaves had just started now they got the 5th and 6th node just showing. Thier too small to see if any calyx have formed yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> [QUOTyouE=IC3M4L3;8072840]damn,, mine showed huge preflowers from the getgo as i said,,,,genetics


Your running the clone only tho aint you mate? Those things think their 20 odd years old so they should have pre flower from the start. These things got flipped when the second set of tidy fan leaves had just started now they got the 5th and 6th node just showing. Thier too small to see if any calyx have formed yet[/QUOTE]


ohh your doing from bean... soz i forget.. i hate beans,, they hate me too 
my PE had huge preflowers too,. clone came massive like redy to flower lmao haha

rolla im sure sum1 can sort u out ask chedz he had some but dunno if they gone or what. i cant do cuts,, havent got the stuff to do it either/ hormone ect so i cant sort u out,oh im growing EXO forget what i just sed


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone fancy helping out? 
I need to find a way to be off work for 4-6 weeks, without losing my job, claiming statuatory sick pay and able to go back to work as normal after this without any repercussions......ideas anyone?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone fancy helping out?
> I need to find a way to be off work for 4-6 weeks, without losing my job, claiming statuatory sick pay and able to go back to work as normal after this without any repercussions......ideas anyone?


i been on sik for yrs man,,, explain the situation.. shit i got cructhes just for my medical


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i been on sik for yrs man,,, explain the situation.. shit i got cructhes just for my medical


Basically i need to go off an do some naughties to keep a roof over our heads etc so I need to get out of my job for 4-6 weeks , im fit and healthy and no underlying conditions or complaints and work for a company that will want sick notes etc to cover the absence and proof of supposed appointments etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Basically i need to go off an do some naughties to keep a roof over our heads etc so I need to get out of my job for 4-6 weeks , im fit and healthy and no underlying conditions or complaints and work for a company that will want sick notes etc to cover the absence and proof of supposed appointments etc


ok so basically u need a 4 week sicknote

well i guess u need to "ahem" be on your way to work and break down try to puch your car out the way and twang yuor back,, go to doctors in fuk loads of agony and play on it brother,,, walk in fucking SLOWELY holding onto everything as you go fumble with sum shit like door handle then apologizse of moving slowely and taking his time,, he will ask u to do sum menial shit can u lift this NO U CANT can u bend over, NO U CANT,wen u go to do wat he says make a little stumble and grab onto the nearest thing, if he asks u to lie on the bed look at him and say ,,really? i wont be able to get up,,then wen u do get up LSOWELY ffs stiffne your legs,, he will help wet ur eyes too like ur in rteary agony,, explain u hate going to doctors but u have no choice u have a long term job and i had to come in and get checked out and get a sicknot e or you cuold be fired,, you willl get a sicknote mate,, may only be 2 or 4 weeks BUT then wen thats due to run out u get a apt for another one,, but make out it not QWITE as bad that should get u too the 6 week mark

a back they cant proove or dispoove its a gift,, the likely out come will be youve slipped a disk and/or trapped a nerve


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh your doing from bean... soz i forget.. i hate beans,, they hate me too my PE had huge preflowers too,. clone came massive like redy to flower lmao haharolla im sure sum1 can sort u out ask chedz he had some but dunno if they gone or what. i cant do cuts,, havent got the stuff to do it either/ hormone ect so i cant sort u out,oh im growing EXO forget what i just sed


Yeah mate the seeds lol. I vegged the last lot for 5 weeks and they showed signs after 2 or 3 days. When i vegged them for 3 weeks they took just under a week. The clones ive been lucky enough to get have shown signs straight away but like i said they where small from seed so im hoping the next few days will bring me some joy


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 2, 2012)

Like ic3 said about the accident but it doesnt have to be a car crash. You can say you fell in a pot hole pissed or something


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

Would it be better to self cert myself for a week first and then go Dr`s as then it would be an "old" injury or just straight to the quack?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 2, 2012)

was up cunts  quick update on my grow. now at just over 5 weeks of flowering.
what do you guys think? they look a lil smaller than i thought they were gonna be but steadly growing.
also alot of my leaves are starting to turn yellow, is this natural??


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Stress is always a good one. 25% of Holland is signed off with stress.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Stress is always a good one. 25% of Holland is signed off with stress.....


Dont think I could pull off stressed lol, im far too laid back even in bad situations lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2012)

Pain is one of the most difficult to actually assess because there is no quantifiable scale of measurement
its why so many medical marijuana patients have cards in the US.

they can't tell you that you are not in pain. They can say that they can find nothing wrong but not that you are not actually in pain.




Saerimmner said:


> Dont think I could pull off stressed lol, im far too laid back even in bad situations lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Would it be better to self cert myself for a week first and then go Dr`s as then it would be an "old" injury or just straight to the quack?


You'll have to self cert for the first week anyway so you might aswell make an appointment for the last day the self cert covers you for and just make up an accident, slipped on wet grass taking a dog for a walk or something. Say your back is playing up. The doc will probably send you for a xray and when that comes back clear he'll give you a paper saying its badly bruised or something


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 2, 2012)

how do t bag and the rest the ukers? haha
man laptop broke just fixed it.
gtoth fairy on route i couldnt get into my emails to find the details needed til now. think 20 -30 on way now tho now


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2012)

why are you doing this again? to stay in the flat or something? wouldn't it be easier just to move somewhere else?
sorry don't remember the whole story.. may have been stoned..



Saerimmner said:


> Dont think I could pull off stressed lol, im far too laid back even in bad situations lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

i never said a car crash i said it broke down and u tried pushing it to the side of the road and your bak went,, so the friend who was with u (bollox) got u home and u been resting up for a week and stil u cant moove(slight alteration ther) so now u gotta see the doc,,,, play on all the little parts a said,,remember to apologize for being a fumbling fucker on your way in

dst u dont really get long/if any sicknots for stress here now m8 unless its a physcial ingury u wont get nowt in a sik note and just referred to a counciller


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> why are you doing this again? to stay in the flat or something? wouldn't it be easier just to move somewhere else?
> sorry don't remember the whole story.. may have been stoned..


its a case of i have to find a certain amount of money to keep myself out of court, a roof over our heads etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> its a case of i have to find a certain amount of money to keep myself out of court, a roof over our heads etc


go find your local gay community and sell yer arse? only a few and ul be set!!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds troublesome
Hope you sort it out fella



Saerimmner said:


> its a case of i have to find a certain amount of money to keep myself out of court, a roof over our heads etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

going to the GAYBAR!! woohoo


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i never said a car crash i said it broke down and u tried pushing it to the side of the road and your bak went,, so the friend who was with u (bollox) got u home and u been resting up for a week and stil u cant moove(slight alteration ther) so now u gotta see the doc,,,, play on all the little parts a said,,remember to apologize for being a fumbling fucker on your way indst u dont really get long/if any sicknots for stress here now m8 unless its a physcial ingury u wont get nowt in a sik note and just referred to a counciller


Haha sorry mate it must be these t5 fat burning tablets ive got. They got me making shit up in my own head lol. @mdb who's t bag?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but how many plants u got underr it? its only as 400 rite?


i dont use 400s anymore but when i did, 3-4 plants 9-12 oz is standard 

peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Haha sorry mate it must be these t5 fat burning tablets ive got. They got me making shit up in my own head lol. @mdb who's t bag?


t-bag lol aint he that guy out of prison break?

np mrt tablets? sum tricked u onto a airoplane again!! avoid the glasses of milk man!!!!!!



skunkd0c said:


> i dont use 400s anymore but when i did, 3-4 plants 9-12 oz is standard
> 
> peace



skillz then i suppose,, longr you grow the better you get??,, il prolly start getting more on my 600 the more i get under me belt


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2012)

got my new lappy.....fuckin fast as fuck. pornhub all the buggering none of the buffering......compaq presarion, half terabyte hd, 4gig ram, dual core amd processor....£250 notes from cash convertor, 6month gaurantee....lovely


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> going to the GAYBAR!! woohoo


Haha, havn't heard that song in ages, loved electric six for their slightly odd choice of music 

at dura.. that's one thing i've never really understood when people talk about how fast their new laptop etc is, the buffering of an online stream is prediminently based on your internet speed, not your computer, even a computer 10+ years old will have the power to get the temp data stored faster than an internet connection can supply it.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, havn't heard that song in ages, loved electric six for their slightly odd choice of music
> 
> at dura.. that's one thing i've never really understood when people talk about how fast their new laptop etc is, the buffering of an online stream is prediminently based on your internet speed, not your computer, even a computer 10+ years old will have the power to get the temp data stored faster than an internet connection can supply it.


not really sure what was wrong with my old pc, it had 160 gig hd, 2.3 gig processor and i stuck 2 gig of ram in it as well but it was fuckin super sluggish, i musta replaced windows xp half adozen times thinkin it was just bugged but it was fucking murder. couldnt listen to music on youtube or watch porn or anything mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2012)

That shouldn't be owt to do with your laptio then. I still use my old 2ghz pentium 4m, 512mb ram, 64mb graphics laptop that i bought when i was in year 10, which would be exactly 10 years ago does everything a charm other than HD video.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 2, 2012)

ive no idea myself mate, im no expert on these things, i know what im doing but never got deeply into it, the only thing i cld think of was that the on-board graphics were fucked or just very poor. i mite trya cheap graphics card and see if it helps. cant think of owt else, i regularly clear unwanted shit like downloads off the hd and perform almost weekly system checks, defrags etc but.........fuck knows!


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 2, 2012)

r the hired geeks on tonight?
i need a new lappy, should have 3 - 4 ton in couple week going spare and need replace lappy.
i need one capable off playing detailed stratergy games and quick on net. im game to haggle like fuck but any names or comps i should aim for which can handle my simple needs?
any help b much appreciated


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 2, 2012)

These days it seems that all laptops are the same thing other than build quality, but put simply if you want detailed srategy games then all you specifically have to be looking for is a laptop that has dedicated graphics, that is to say an ati or nvidia graphics card, not some onboard shite. Typically for that money you will not find anything with a graphics card worth singing about.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 2, 2012)

i jus bought my lap top 6 months bk from pc world, 400 quid, HP, 500gb ram, 4gb pro, quad core pro and a nvidia quadro 600 graphics card.

Steal


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

bush.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

DST said:


> bush.


Lookin fuckin sexy dst sum proper oz+ colas on that bitch if u get chance to finish her !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

Psycho day 3 off 12/12


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2012)

dunno about skillz m8 .. i think i had good luck from the start because of the system i started with
i was getting 3-4 oz per plant from 400w almost 20 years ago from NL clones when i first started
i think i was lucky starting with hydro and nft .. i can grow soil plants, but when i first tried soil i grew quite a few runts before i got it right my average yield was always lower with soil

nft just seemed to work without any errors 
when you grow seed plants you can get some monster pheno's if you were growing these in soil they would very unlikely be in a large enough container to produce a monster plant, so you would never really know the full growth potential, with nft this happens quite often, on a seed run i get some plants yield over 1lb next to plants that only yield 2 oz lol

peace


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Psycho day 3 off 12/12


Fuck me your alk comim outta the wood work now ya fuckers lolol
lookin good p hows the lemon comin on??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers mate.......lemon is doin spot on some fast growth now, some pics at me thread bro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

Am over there now haha


----------



## unlucky (Oct 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Stop adding calmag to your blues, this can also cause lock out problems. What I found with my blues is that you give em veg feed throughout their life then they stay lush and green. You start adding snake oils and boosters and they no likey it so much. Most of the clone only's seem to have this inherant rusting on the leaves.



hello DST so just give them veg food from rooted clone till the end, is that it fook all els ?



supersillybilly said:


> Canna a + b has enough calmag in it for the livers.....I think your medium is too rich.....are you watering every other feed with just water?



hello billy too rich, hec there on next to water lol, im growing in nft trays and feed very light 3/4 days later the tank is in need of filling so i fill with just water,then 3/4 days later i empty the tank and re fill and add feed, i use the blue lab and ive not gone over 1.4 on the EC.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> dunno about skillz m8 .. i think i had good luck from the start because of the system i started with
> i was getting 3-4 oz per plant from 400w almost 20 years ago from NL clones when i first started
> i think i was lucky starting with hydro and nft .. i can grow soil plants, but when i first tried soil i grew quite a few runts before i got it right my average yield was always lower with soil
> 
> ...


wanna sort my plants out for me, lol nft is not easy for me, don't know where i went wrong


----------



## unlucky (Oct 3, 2012)

&#8203;lazy lot thats for sure


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

That's all I am doing. I use to use bloom nutes but found my plants yellowed a lot quicker. Especially the Livers. When adding calmag the main reason is control of the environment. Without magnesium your plants cannot use Nitrogen. However, if there is enough magnesium, you need to ensure there is enough Nitrogen as well. By increasing the P-K ratio this seems to lock the nitrogen out a bit with Livers and you get the horrible rust and yellowing. I done this with the Exo as well and it's stayed green and didn't loose as many leaves as it usually does. For me I like to keep things simple though. It's been 15 plus years since I had anything to do with nft though.






unlucky said:


> hello DST so just give them veg food from rooted clone till the end, is that it fook all els ?
> 
> 
> 
> hello billy too rich, hec there on next to water lol, im growing in nft trays and feed very light 3/4 days later the tank is in need of filling so i fill with just water,then 3/4 days later i empty the tank and re fill and add feed, i use the blue lab and ive not gone over 1.4 on the EC.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 3, 2012)

DST said:


> That's all I am doing. I use to use bloom nutes but found my plants yellowed a lot quicker. Especially the Livers. When adding calmag the main reason is control of the environment. Without magnesium your plants cannot use Nitrogen. However, if there is enough magnesium, you need to ensure there is enough Nitrogen as well. By increasing the P-K ratio this seems to lock the nitrogen out a bit with Livers and you get the horrible rust and yellowing. I done this with the Exo as well and it's stayed green and didn't loose as many leaves as it usually does. For me I like to keep things simple though. It's been 15 plus years since I had anything to do with nft though.


i like/no i love the sound of keeping it simple, just giving them veg food sounds to good to be true but going off what you say it must be true, i will give it a go with my next run on the livers/blues. thankyou DST  x


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2012)

Celtic have started selling the Jimmy Savile Memorial tracksuit. It's an adult-sized top but you have to squeeze into kids bottoms.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> Celtic have started selling the Jimmy Savile Memorial tracksuit. It's an adult-sized top but you have to squeeze into kids bottoms.


ha ha ha dura


----------



## djyaska (Oct 3, 2012)

Need of help please go to my feed! thank you


----------



## djyaska (Oct 3, 2012)

Need of help please go to my feed! thank you


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2012)

djyaska said:


> Need of help please go to my feed! thank you


The spambots are back it seems


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

goood afternoon bbitches.. how is everyone this glorious day? lol

well just closed me FB down bunch of horseshite it is 

just reading about laptops,, u could get a nice used I7 for 4-500 even less than that,,my pal just got a i7 with 6gb ram and dedciated pci graphics card,,even 2 hard drive bays, 20 inch screen for 250 and that was legit 

im selling my pc for 350 sik of the cumbersome thing i wanna laptop


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't forget to buy one wih a dedicated pci graphics card


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Don't forget to buy one wih a dedicated pci graphics card


obviously

umm wtf is that support tab? on the left anyone clicked it?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

You obviously missed my point  You are of course aware that pci graphics cards have been obsolete for over 10 years.

Think the support tab is just due to a forum upgrade and they've yet to edit the new upgrade to their desired level, i recall there was a similar tab about a year ago.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the new Rollitup Maps advert, haha. Is that so people can easily pinpoint your location think I'll skip that app


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I love the new Rollitup Maps advert, haha. Is that so people can easily pinpoint your location think I'll skip that app


I clicked on it, it's actually pretty cool if you're in america. It is a map detailing the locaiton of dispensaries.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

that's handy then.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

what these are absolete? since wen? most high end gaming lappys use pci graphicscards no?


or thers this way,, wich i thinki is waty cooler


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

Seriously? I thought you knew about computers.. Pci graphics cards have not bee manufacture for donkeys years. Pci graphics cards became old hardware in 1997 with the introduction of AGP.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 3, 2012)

so u say i will need more the 400 500 mark. for gaming and a banging seperate graphics card? im useless with this shit .
i bet can haggle a ton off starting price easy if independant store or good slesman there plus get few goodies thrown in.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

The graphics card you need will depend entirely on the games you want to play.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 3, 2012)

You're both kind of right...
PCI is old.. But PCI-E (express) isn't ... Also there's now PCI-E2 x16 which is way faster than AGP... 

Also AGP isn't full duplex but PCI-E is





tip top toker said:


> Seriously? I thought you knew about computers.. Pci graphics cards have not bee manufacture for donkeys years. Pci graphics cards became old hardware in 1997 with the introduction of AGP.





IC3M4L3 said:


> what these are absolete? since wen? most high end gaming lappys use pci graphicscards no?
> View attachment 2359267
> 
> or thers this way,, wich i thinki is waty cooler
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

Nope, ICE is wrong, i pointed it out to him a week od ago, and i'm having to point it out again. PCI and PCI-E are completely different things.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

Not too savvy on the front end side of IT, and don't play games so whatever is in my pc/laptop when i buy it is in it. 

I have a sticker on my laptop with invidia graphics on it so there! In fact it has many stickers...personally I think they hold it together; the piece of shit!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 3, 2012)

thought maybe he *meant* pcie ... but you know he can't even spell his own name.. 
don't browsers all have built in spell checks these days..?




tip top toker said:


> Nope, ICE is wrong, i pointed it out to him a week od ago, and i'm having to point it out again. PCI and PCI-E are completely different things.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> thought maybe he *meant* pcie ... but you know he can't even spell his own name..
> don't browsers all have built in spell checks these days..?


Indeed it is probably what he meant. But sometimes i get confused by what he meant, and what he just didn't understand, like when he didn't understand the speeds that his torrent tool was telling him. Who knows 

But yes, reason i picked up on it was because last time he was recomending pci graphics to someone who didn't know much about computers, if you're gonna recommend something to someone who doesn't know enough about the subject, then accuracy tends to be important


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

fuckin syntax error.....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2012)

evenin spastics. any of you bell-ends ever bothered with auto flowers? are they worth the bother. im in about a square metre with a 400 and i was gonna try 9 auto flowers in it. using coco and cana a+b. havent decided on a booster yet although ive still sum shootin powder layin around


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> evenin spastics. any of you bell-ends ever bothered with auto flowers? are they worth the bother. im in about a square metre with a 400 and i was gonna try 9 auto flowers in it. using coco and cana a+b. havent decided on a booster yet although ive still sum shootin powder layin around


what? watered down gentics and 24-0 or 20-4 lights for less yeild FUK THAT not feeling them bruv 
but u do get sum auto flower fanatics who fucking swear by them i shit u not.lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2012)

i mite give them one shot just for a nosey.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, ICE is wrong, i pointed it out to him a week od ago, and i'm having to point it out again. PCI and PCI-E are completely different things.


look wen im talking pci im obviously talking pci-e duh! yes i know agp is outdated,, u got me wrong,, im just ebing lazy wen im talking pci ofc im talking pci-e thats what my pc uses old agp was like p4 or sum shit,, plz dont have a go like that wen its a simpkle communication erro

i know more than u think,, dont let shoddy typing and grammer fool u,, most of my estate come to me for this type of shit,, so just coz i use diffrent lingo dont ever think i dont know wat im talking about.
thaaaanx




tip top toker said:


> Indeed it is probably what he meant. But sometimes i get confused by what he meant, and what he just didn't understand, like when he didn't understand the speeds that his torrent tool was telling him. Who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuk off with this i prooved i can download afilm at 3.5megabytes per second i did it in what 3 minutes?? i even showed shots to proove this

dont get this shit started again TT whats up bad day at work or what? dragging old shit up to try make me look dumb as fuk?

sorry bowt multiple replys but im just reading bak


----------



## canna_420 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dont waste time and money. Get a clone running its cheaper on the elec bill.

Only plant ive ever ad issues growing was Auto hobbit I ad a few meer grams.
I guess their ok for the mum room but otherwise wasted effort for monsanto like stuff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> Dont waste time and money. Get a clone running its cheaper on the elec bill.
> 
> Only plant ive ever ad issues growing was Auto hobbit I ad a few meer grams.
> I guess their ok for the mum room but otherwise wasted effort for monsanto like stuff


yeh that 24-0 lighting donest sound nice on the old keymetre,, and i MAY BE WRONG bu im pretty sure the yeilds are pants,, but no doubt a autoflower boff with disput this saying he gets 45 ounce per plant lmao,, if i had a auot seed id just throw it in a small pot and run it in normal schedule see what happens,, my pal grew sum on normal schedule they worked out fine,, shame he pulled early and fucked the whole lot up but the same,, id do it


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 3, 2012)

often get 3.5mb a second.. its only 28Mbps not that much considering my home line is getting pushed up to 80 soon.

although our business line is a tad quicker..









IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk off with this i prooved i can download afilm at 3.5megabytes per second i did it in what 3 minutes?? i even showed shots to proove this
> 
> dont get this shit started again TT whats up bad day at work or what? dragging old shit up to try make me look dumb as fuk?
> 
> sorry bowt multiple replys but im just reading bak


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally some good news at last................boiler, carpet and utility room roof are all getting fixed in the next 3 weeks an then i can get set back up...bout bloody time lol only been 6 months ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> often get 3.5mb a second.. its only 28Mbps not that much considering my home line is getting pushed up to 80 soon.
> 
> although our business line is a tad quicker..


ahh thats your buisness class line,lol i was wondering how it shows 277mb,, is that the bt infinity 1gps theyve got in londan running?

i was menna get the free upgrade in june................still waiting,, lol guess that black dude on the adverts aint as fast as they say HAHA

im being csapped atm had a letter a bit bak sayin im downloaing a lot plz do it after midnight pff been on 10mb for a bit now


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 3, 2012)

it's a gbit on one of the backbones yeah.

downloading now at 2.9mb/s .. lil bit slow 









IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh thats your buisness class line,lol i was wondering how it shows 277mb,, is that the bt infinity 1gps theyve got in londan running?


well done mate, they've finally replaced our windows too.. but still have a few bits to finish.. i'm itching to get started.



Saerimmner said:


> Finally some good news at last................boiler, carpet and utility room roof are all getting fixed in the next 3 weeks an then i can get set back up...bout bloody time lol only been 6 months ffs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuckin geek wars again Lolol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2012)

The BBC News channel just displayed images of the three women who claimed that Jimmy Savile interfered with them sexually. They showed a current picture of each of the women and a picture taken of each of them from the 1970s.

The caption read: Now, then. Now, then. Now, then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin geek wars again Lolol


LOL no i think its just tip top twat breaking my balls,, im sure he sits ther masturbating over it,, u seen the film gamer rite? hes that big dude in a wheelchair!! LMAO




dura72 said:


> The BBC News channel just displayed images of the three women who claimed that Jimmy Savile interfered with them sexually. They showed a current picture of each of the women and a picture taken of each of them from the 1970s.
> 
> The caption read: Now, then. Now, then. Now, then.


hahaha ther just trying to get sum money out of the jimmy saville foundation,, doesent take long for the sickies to come out does it lmao


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 3, 2012)

how do all?
na decided sod the laptop. to much money to play a game few times and then not bother again.
maybe update grow or finally build that sound proof grow chamber. jet engine noises is always a give away haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 3, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> how do all?
> na decided sod the laptop. to much money to play a game few times and then not bother again.
> maybe update grow or finally build that sound proof grow chamber. jet engine noises is always a give away haha


yeh mines the same,, while you wouldnt even know i got a whole room ther,, the noice is fucked,, its vibration mainly,, im thinking coz i got the extractor mounting in the ceiling maybe, get sum rubber or silicone and put that round the hole wer the thing goes thru, also the fan hmm im thinking maybe hang a extractor in the room pointing wer i want and take the fan out completely? it would work wouldnt it??? u think???? like work as a fan i mean??? if not il have to get sum climbing rope and hang the fan by its base upsode down,, also got sum light cummin thru craks in door,,so gotta get summa that stuff they use for windows to seal em wen they close,, rubber strips

ther my plans 

wat happened to lappy mdb? wife spent your crop money ?? mine does all the fucking time,, many plans but the wife fucks em all by spedning it aahaha


----------



## Kush2180 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just finished 16 autos in a 1 metre tent and pulled 17 ounces from the lot in just over 70 days. 

Autos can be good if you know what your doing. This was my second auto grow and I would say they are worth a try. You don't get the variety of strains but you can get some potent and tasty strains.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

One thing I'll agree with IC3, wtf autos!?!?!?!?! Only good if you are growing outside in Northenr Europe in my opinion. Otherwise what is the point of them??? You are wasting freakin electricity.

This is a NON AUTO strain that is from our friends at Breeders Boutique. I have bred this one from short finishing phenotypes. This is F3 and I have just pollenated this pheno to move to F4. I germinated these just over 8 weeks ago, and I could cut them today if I wanted....ideal for SOG, 12/12 straight from seed. As I said, autos are pointless for indoor growing, imo.
Deep Blue:






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

for an extra week, i know what i'd choose. 

Not having a strain watered down by mixing it with ruderalis. I'm sure there are decent auto's out there i've smoked a few myself. 90% of them don't live up to the hype tho imo.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Theoretically, she is only at 56 days...beat that autos!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 4, 2012)

DST said:


> One thing I'll agree with IC3, wtf autos!?!?!?!?! Only good if you are growing outside in Northenr Europe in my opinion. Otherwise what is the point of them??? You are wasting freakin electricity.
> 
> This is a NON AUTO strain that is from our friends at Breeders Boutique. I have bred this one from short finishing phenotypes. This is F3 and I have just pollenated this pheno to move to F4. I germinated these just over 8 weeks ago, and I could cut them today if I wanted....ideal for SOG, 12/12 straight from seed. As I said, autos are pointless for indoor growing, imo.
> Deep Blue:
> ...


Wots the average yeild from her in a sog with12/12 from seed dst??


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

na i ent got no crop cash dude i smoke most of mine. hurts my feelings selling it haha.
and the cash is from a apple i phone, the mrs got hers upgraded and she gave me her old one, checked on ebay and they selling 3-350 at reg rate and mines an open sim onne 
, not interested in keeping it is touch screen and im heavy handed with lil electric or battery things, jusk ask the mrs rabbit hahahahaaha
so sell, upgrade seeds and buy a new cfl or two from vegging and male rooms and buy sound proof shit. my light is stupid loud man


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

I reckon pushing it you could get around 3/4 to an OZ per plant. And at 60-70 days from start to finish that isn't too bad )



cheddar1985 said:


> Wots the average yeild from her in a sog with12/12 from seed dst??


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

oh yeah and ttt i like stratergy type game only like a battle field,wiping out races,building AND devoloping ya own race, playing god type thing. b honest tho i hardly even bother with them games either nowadays no time really.
i never got into the arcade games,shoot em ups,platformers or grandtheft auto style things nor fifa. they all things u can do in life if u really wanted to, not that i wood advise recreatin a scene from gta tho hahaha 
do sometimes think i was born in wrong generation, think i wood been alot more happy in ye old days on the battle field axe swinging hahahaha shame u cant settle disputes in a challenge of honour nowadays haha


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 4, 2012)

WTF got a rollitup thing saying want to show your location on map?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

it's for dispencaries in the US.


gaztoth said:


> WTF got a rollitup thing saying want to show your location on map?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

dont think ill bother with the autos then but i think ill be goin down the 12/12 from seeds route, i've just less than a metre square to play wiyh and i was doin4 in 10 litre buckets with about a 2/3 week veg from seeds under a 400 in coco, canna a+b. but i just bought a 60cm square tray that'll hold 9 seven litre square pots perfectly. just fired tham all in today and was gonna give them a weeks veg under the big bulb. thats way they be ready for chrimbo, then im gettin a livers clone delivery from the fairy( although this fairy would need wings like a fuckin jumbo tae get his arse off the deck, ah swear he's the only cunt in scotland with a loyalty card fae greggs, a sort of kfc mangers wet dream)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na i ent got no crop cash dude i smoke most of mine. hurts my feelings selling it haha.
> and the cash is from a apple i phone, the mrs got hers upgraded and she gave me her old one, checked on ebay and they selling 3-350 at reg rate and mines an open sim onne
> , not interested in keeping it is touch screen and im heavy handed with lil electric or battery things, jusk ask the mrs rabbit hahahahaaha
> so sell, upgrade seeds and buy a new cfl or two from vegging and male rooms and buy sound proof shit. my light is stupid loud man



just coz ther asking 350 dont mean ur gunna get it,, what iphone is it? if its old wats been upgraded be what a 4-4s? even tthen they aint gettin that muhnow iphone 5 is out,, envirophone is your best bet mate,, the day they get the phone is the day the moneys in your bank WITH NO ebay fees and paypal bollox


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 4, 2012)

wasup guys, need some help. my plants have around 3 weeks left of budding and about 30% of my leave are either yellow or turning yellow :/
i know they eventualy start turning yellow, but it seems like quite alot of yellowing a bit to early in my opinion.
feeding them pk 13/14 atm btw


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wasup guys, need some help. my plants have around 3 weeks left of budding and about 30% of my leave are either yellow or turning yellow :/
> i know they eventualy start turning yellow, but it seems like quite alot of yellowing a bit to early in my opinion.
> feeding them pk 13/14 atm btw


give them a flush, add some epsom salts and give them a feed of vegging nutes. sounds like there just short of nitrogen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wasup guys, need some help. my plants have around 3 weeks left of budding and about 30% of my leave are either yellow or turning yellow :/i know they eventualy start turning yellow, but it seems like quite alot of yellowing a bit to early in my opinion.feeding them pk 13/14 atm btw


Your only supposed to feed them once with that pk aint you? If they can handle it give them half does after the first feed. Try giving them a bit of veg feed if your using different ones for veg and flower


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 4, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Your only supposed to feed them once with that pk aint you? If they can handle it give them half does after the first feed. Try giving them a bit of veg feed if your using different ones for veg and flower


SHIT are ya iv been giving it more like 2/3 times a week :/
ill try flushing it and putting it bk on coco a and b for a week or so.
gonna swich to bud XL in a bout a week tho, any one ever used this and whats it like???
ty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

how long after you start flower do u start adding boost,, and i still keep adding rhiz rite? even in new coco?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

i generally start low dose at about week 4 and build it up to full at week 6


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

boosters, are they not things babies sit in? snake oils......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

hahah don't you start you'll be spouting shite like uncle Ben next.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just coz ther asking 350 dont mean ur gunna get it,, what iphone is it? if its old wats been upgraded be what a 4-4s? even tthen they aint gettin that muhnow iphone 5 is out,, envirophone is your best bet mate,, the day they get the phone is the day the moneys in your bank WITH NO ebay fees and paypal bollox


one i got is the top 4 . its a good phone and they going 3 -5 ton. ib happy 3 or 3 n half. theres alot rich peeps and i in no real rush sell. will see wot offers i get and let ya no matey. its not stolen so ent black market job all legit and has box, infact finkinbg repacking it and saying new in box, once sold can leave woteva bad comments they want as i hardly use ebay haha fuck it for the greater good


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

haha, it's twu!!!! if I had the patience I would do a side by side, but let's not go there. You can try in person when you are over



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah don't you start you'll be spouting shite like uncle Ben next.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

and infact its only month olds mrs old one broke and they tried fix twice and in end replaced with a new 1, so it been used fuck all really. i dont want it im down grading to a brick phone which doesnt crash all time like these new modern touch wank. i like to hear wen i dial a keyin and real buttons , sod this need new latest phone so can ask if hot in spain shite or where nearest garage, use a map instead haha. old school and grumpy and proud


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

snake oils? for plants? man u do some crazy shit ,never heard of that but u get some stunning plants.
so wot oils u use and when?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2012)

Booster are a myth.....if u got the right genetics, they make fuck all difference


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 4, 2012)

lol!! snake oil, a term used for un-necessary shit people try to sell u, just to make them profit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, it's twu!!!! if I had the patience I would do a side by side, but let's not go there. You can try in person when you are over


i'll hold ya to that 


mad dog bark said:


> and infact itsonly month oldsmrsoldonebroke and theey triedfix twice andin end replased withnew, soit been used fuck allreally. i dont want it imdown grading toa brick phone whichdoesnt crash all timelike these newmodern touch wank. i like tohear wen i dial a keyin and real buttons , sod this need new latest phone so can ask if hot in spain shite or where nearest garage, use a map instead haha. old school and grumpy and proud


can see why you don't want a touch screen your obviously heavy handed. royally fucked your space bar


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

had a nightmare other day on phone, yep its touch screen .
in my pocket it had selected and put few peeps names into a special group, now mrs and few fam members and a riu mate it selected.
so later wen took phone out and thought selected my mrs for a raunchy text i instead sent message to a group peeps being pretty dam pervy even for me as was trying wind mrs up. so i got few replys one being from my mum asking if i wanted a broken nose and older bro asking if i had finally cracked up. all was ok wen explained and groveled,still think my mum is still abit scarred tho haha so fuck touch screen phones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

oh man hahahaha nightmare. my real name begins with double 'aa' you wouldn't believe some of the txts i've received. filth and pizza requests galore.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> one i got is the top 4 . its a good phone and they going 3 -5 ton. ib happy 3 or 3 n half. theres alot rich peeps and i in no real rush sell. will see wot offers i get and let ya no matey. its not stolen so ent black market job all legit and has box, infact finkinbg repacking it and saying new in box, once sold can leave woteva bad comments they want as i hardly use ebay haha fuck it for the greater good


yeh 4s are going for about 250-300

they dropped a little since iphone 5 came out,, ther 529 new from apples tore

so boost,, noty work it?? got hammer head too


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 4s are going for about 250-300
> 
> they dropped a little since iphone 5 came out,, ther 529 new from apples tore
> 
> so boost,, noty work it?? got hammer head too


took daughter out collecting conkers monday and today.
anyways yesterday as a man walking dog went past she shouted out" look daddy at that massive plonker" just at time she sees dog and man and decides to look right at him implying she calling him a plonker and not mis said conker. well u no saying simple things for simple minds well i was pissing myself like u woodnt believe, had treat her to a ice cream after that.
for boosters i use topmax and biobiz heaven, i think i need something witha little more kick tho


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

ah well another day another job or two done , everything repotted and the other grow all fed and lookin well, so the clones and seeds are all into true veg, and the other grow is about 4 days into flower, temps are low so im gonna have to sort that, maybe wrap the tent in glass wool, its ina loft so no probs there really. think ah few of my babies may not make it but as long as 5 outta 9 mange i'll be happy enuff. gonna spend the rest of the day reading up on the 19th century mainly industrial revolution but think im gonna do some specific reserch on the chartists. then i need to read up on aristotles view on politics and tomorrow have another read of tennysons ulysees. ahhhhhh, superb, the concept that work involves reading and thinking just warms the cockles of my hearts.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2012)

Is your name aasshole Don? Lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

hey up talkin bout assholes, did u do that wee job mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 4, 2012)

Sure did dura.....u can have livers or psycho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Sure did dura.....u can have livers or psycho


il take a livers ,,hahaha yeh rite


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

half and half bill, whenever your ready, take it we're talkin bout 2 weeks mate?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


>


did u enjoy it tho? haha


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

lol, nah, im a rangers supporter. if i supported that other mob id have been used to it from the priest.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


>



I had my suspicions but now it's been confirmed Dura is Susan Boyle


----------



## welshsmoker (Oct 4, 2012)

the shit has it the fan down here the last week or two, someone grassed all the coke and mkat dealers up. they gave them like 30 names, the twat.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> the shit has it the fan down here the last week or two, someone grassed all the coke and mkat dealers up. they gave them like 30 names, the twat.



Glad i don't do that shit no more


----------



## welshsmoker (Oct 4, 2012)

never touched the stuff, thank fuck.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

Had an ounce of flake a couple of months back made no money and my head nearly went so no more for me


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

glad im outta that game, itll be a year at xmas since i packed it in, thank fuck! too many things to go wrong, punters abscondin with large tic bills, poor quality gear, gettin busted and lookin at long stretches, and of course my personal favourite, takin the whole fuckin lot yourself and turning into a paranoid rage machine. fuckin life was seriously comin off the rails with the shit!!


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> glad im outta that game, itll be a year at xmas since i packed it in, thank fuck! too many things to go wrong, punters abscondin with large tic bills, poor quality gear, gettin busted and lookin at long stretches, and of course my personal favourite, takin the whole fuckin lot yourself and turning into a paranoid rage machine. fuckin life was seriously comin off the rails with the shit!!



Exactly, i'll just have 1 little line then your on 1 paranoid as fuck and loosing your mind


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

i became an absolute animal at times, anger with all the cunts that owed me, and then worry about payin my end and eventually just sniffing fuckin tons and drinkin like a psycho then stressing about it all and doing the same thing all over again! i didnt have a fuckin clue what the fuck was going on half the fucking time, wild as fuck. one minute youve got wads of cash next your up to your balls in debt and the heavy squad are cuming for you, then its all sorted and within a fortnight you do it all again. smashin the house up when your off your face and every single thing makes you mental, sum1 pulls out in front of the car and your out after them witha fuckin wheel brace, then your scared to open your own front door.......great fun.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> never touched the stuff, thank fuck.


me niether i got out of the class A game sum time bak THANK FUK,, this mkat dont sound appealing OR wont be long till the meth hits u watch,



3eyes said:


> Had an ounce of flake a couple of months back made no money and my head nearly went so no more for me


fuking druggy cunt!!) haha


so wats the subject?? drugs for a change??? lol


just been and checked on me plants,, sum yellow leaves fucking things,, u sure u cant over water coco? im doing em a litre every 2 days each. 40 ml a and B cannazym (rhiz)and thats it??? to early for cannazym you think?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dealin coke is for lads that have had it but can say no or sum1thats neva had it or wish to do so if your neither of them then your fucked trust me im 1 of a few that has had it and can say no obviously i av the odd line now and then as i always try new or diffrent batches that come in before and after they get bashed but i neva push more than 1 line each time same goes for crack and probley for smack even tho ive neva took opium im sure the same rules apply


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me niether i got out of the class A game sum time bak THANK FUK,, this mkat dont sound appealing OR wont be long till the meth hits u watch,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its already about but the mkat and bathsalts seem to be the biggest market atm neva tried either but ill tell ya it twists you up good and proper fuck they walk round like they ve sniffed a good few lines of yardie crack wen infact they ve only had a line of either lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2012)

drugs are fine.. 

[video=youtube;vX1CvW38cHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX1CvW38cHA[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

tried the smack once, it was fuckin phenominal...incredible drug....but never again, funny thing is 3 of theguys in the room with me that day developed full on smack habits. all clean now but it totally fuckin ruined there lives and they all aged really badly. havent tried the mkat. i dont do anything other than coke now, maybe sum e at festivals and the sum valium for a come down. ......and of course the booze.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> never touched the stuff, thank fuck.





cheddar1985 said:


> its already about but the mkat and bathsalts seem to be the biggest market atm neva tried either but ill tell ya it twists you up good and proper fuck they walk round like they ve sniffed a good few lines of yardie crack wen infact they ve only had a line of either lmao



yeh fuk that shit man not feeling any of it tbh plant foods 4 plants so unless your a turnip fuk that haha

oh yeh vallies go without saying,,,,


----------



## dura72 (Oct 4, 2012)

ive noticed if i start itching fora drink ah cpl of blues, only 2 though, and im sound. i just chill and do sumthing else. but its not sumthing i do often.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive noticed if i start itching fora drink ah cpl of blues, only 2 though, and im sound. i just chill and do sumthing else. but its not sumthing i do often.


will do,, thats what they give to alichies to rattle in jail,, valium,,so we all used to g in pretending to be alki junkies lmao just for the vallies,,, damn i rember bak in the day in jail 2 paracentamol and get bak to yer pad,, LOL hard times man.

i been taking them zoppies recently,but they no longer have any fucking effect,,certainly dont help me sleep so i guess ther going sambo's way again  cut down on the pre-gabs too,,again on ther way to sambo they will go 

chedz wat u wanting to do m8? havent herd from u? ring me tomoz,, l save em up over next few weeks til your ready then just sedn em all in1 if you want?> be easier,up to you,, bit late for this week now so be a double next week,,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 4, 2012)

wasup ya bunch of cunts? my plants are startin to look a little bit sorry for themselfs, fucking yellow leafs!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wasup ya bunch of cunts? my plants are startin to look a little bit sorry for themselfs, fucking yellow leafs!


yah i just had a couple (per plant) lol i just snip em at the stem or cut the burned bits off,,, maybe shouldyt have added cannazym :hmm: lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yah i just had a couple (per plant) lol i just snip em at the stem or cut the burned bits off,,, maybe shouldyt have added cannazym :hmm: lol


iv already pick some off and shes lookin a lil bald lol, yeah i kno it was workin grate tho till bout 5 days ago. think ima try some thing diffrent next time rnd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

picture would help spoonin


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> picture would help spoonin


morning all, don u asking for a picture off how to spoon? no few sights that can help u out mate , give u few more ideas in th bedroom hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

i can dive off wardrobes with the best of them son


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i can dive off wardrobes with the best of them son


lmao fukin wet n wild mate~!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

Where's your fuckin tool? 

View attachment 2361652View attachment 2361653

2Toke @3weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Where's your fuckin tool?
> 
> View attachment 2361652View attachment 2361653
> 
> 2Toke @3weeks


fuk me what lighst u got over them? n how long u veg for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

2 x 600's but each is only on for 6 hours it's still a bit too warm running both for the full 12. not sure about how long i vegged them maybe 3-4 weeks under the cfl then for another 10 days under 1 x 600 hps to fill the screen.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

@ don any info on the southern wotsit called strain. one the newones from bb? is it on the showcase thread or many pics off it about?? any smoke reports?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

southern wotsit lmao. 

this is the write up:

*Southern Charm*


*Type:*Hybrid*Sex:*Regular*Genetics:*Herijuana X Jake Blues (deep blue male pheno)*Flowering Time:*9 weeks

They are the story of a bawdy wench from Amsterdam with an attitude who escaped the cold European winter to the southern part of the states and happened upon a Lad from England with strong taste and burning desire. These seeds are the result of one nights passion. Smells and taste like 'juicy fruit' with a strong body and head stone and finishes in 9 weeks. Two phenos in structure, but the results are similar, one straight with no side branches and one Christmas tree like.

as for grow pics if you ask a chap called COF in the 600 club, i believe it's his baby 

I've not run it myself. herijuana is from sannies and deep blue from BB

http://www.sanniesshop.com/herijuana-cannabis-seeds-en.html

deep blue: http://breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=1


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

cool i will hassle cof cheers, yeah i read th bb right up but they sometimes put up a deep detailed report and smoke report on the showcase was just wondering if one bout.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 x 600's but each is only on for 6 hours it's still a bit too warm running both for the full 12. not sure about how long i vegged them maybe 3-4 weeks under the cfl then for another 10 days under 1 x 600 hps to fill the screen.


wats the point in running them alternatel? wouldnt it be better just to have one on permanatly? same thing if only one is on? or are they diffrent locations in grow room? i got a 250 im thinking of putting in ther cum on 3 times every 12 hrs? would it make diffrence u think?>

must just be my growing style,, smaller plants,,dunno but ii never get trees lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

seen huge plants in tiny pots. all bout the love matey. little whisper here and there, lil tickle of a innernode hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

the point is one wouldn't cover the full area as i've got the things bolted together. the two reflectors are literally about 2 inches short of the tent walls. and it's a reet ballache taking them apart. 

aye more light will make the difference but also put your temps up but if you can handle that then why not eh.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

One more week or so then its time to get the scissors out, prob next saturday i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

fuckin lush them jimmy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin lush them jimmy.


Cheers mate, there better than the last lot thats for sure. Much cooler now so grows running perfectly. Still too hot for both ya lights?, my aircooled running great are you not pulling in cold air over ya lights. If ya can pull that air in watch the temps drop, 3 600w in mine running at 24/25...very nice lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2012)

Lookin bob on them jimmy! .....nice bit a Friday to Donny boy!

Ice I herd you sayin you feed the girls 2ltr every 3 days or 2?....in the 10ltr airports in coco mate I have to give them at least 3ltr an I'm up to everyday watering now on 1st week of flower.....I reckon you don't feed enough juice an needs to be more frequent mate plus keeping the same nutes all week ain't good with coco nutes either.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I've fucked up royaly here lads ffs.......flipped the 600w to 12/12 Saturday night but forgot to change the 45w cfl I've been havin on to raise temps so no 12/12 they still been on 18/6 since Wednesday when I noticed lol so I'm running a little to close to crimson now.......can tell its 1st grow back done nowt but fuck up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate, there better than the last lot thats for sure. Much cooler now so grows running perfectly. Still too hot for both ya lights?, my aircooled running great are you not pulling in cold air over ya lights. If ya can pull that air in watch the temps drop, 3 600w in mine running at 24/25...very nice lol.


that the PE mate?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah ic3 thats the pe, 2 more crops and im done with her. She was good but its time to move on lol. 

@ pukka, cheers bro. Thats a fucker about ya light man, still time to squeeze in a crop tho, i got 6 pe going in next week then i can ave xmas off haha.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin bob on them jimmy! .....nice bit a Friday to Donny boy!
> 
> Ice I herd you sayin you feed the girls 2ltr every 3 days or 2?....in the 10ltr airports in coco mate I have to give them at least 3ltr an I'm up to everyday watering now on 1st week of flower.....I reckon you don't feed enough juice an needs to be more frequent mate plus keeping the same nutes all week ain't good with coco nutes either.


yeh ive noticed like a skin on top of the feed wen i go to the bucket,, but i bubbble it up god pour into the bucket over agin to bubble it up b4 i feed em

im gunna have to start feeding em eevryday i think,ut its a pain to get too,, fuk sake man gunna hev to order more nuts,, ive heard these exo are hungry girls,,, i really just dont want to over water

n im gunna put my other bulb in as im not sure ife i got the old 600 in ,same one i was running in my 250 ballast,,, im sure i should have more growth after 2 week veg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeh I'll be sound jimmy......

Ice mate it's near enough impossible to over water coco as it's kinda hydro..under watering will fuck you more mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

Have we any camera geeks on the thread, if so make yaselfs known pls. lol.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 5, 2012)

hello to all 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Have we any camera geeks on the thread, if so make yaselfs known pls. lol.



i was thinking you was with all them very nice pics you post


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

No, aint a clue on cameras unlucky, thats the wifes little digi camera i use now and again. I want a decent one for meself lol which no doubt she'll nab when i do.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 5, 2012)

got a letter threw from coart least im getting to plead by letter,1 t 3 oz a plant they reconed i get from a plant o think ill jut plead guilty by letter,2 plants iv been charged with production of a class b drug,is that another name for cultivation?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

sounds like it mate. 200 quid fine or sumthin.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sounds like it mate. 200 quid fine or sumthin.


GOOOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOoooD Damn...
Been a while eh? You still a stingy, jobless, degenerate, penny-pinching scot?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 5, 2012)

might get the statment i gave copied funny as fuck i was on a few blues,dont agree with me lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beansly said:


> GOOOOOoooOOOOooooOOOOoooD Damn...
> Been a while eh? You still a stingy, jobless, degenerate, penny-pinching scot?


fuck me long time amigo, where were you? did your donkey throw a shoe in the desert............im now a full time student at a top scottish university studying politics and history......you still pimping your sister maria?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

what is it you need to know lad?


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Have we any camera geeks on the thread, if so make yaselfs known pls. lol.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> fuck me long time amigo, where were you? did your donkey throw a shoe in the desert............im now a full time student at a top scottish university studying politics and history......you still pimping your sister maria?


Well I tried pimpin in Scottland but nobody wanted to fuck those ugly broads. Something about the smell idk...
I'm glad to hear you pulled yourself out of the mire my friend. As for me, I got hemmed up so I had to call it quits for a while.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Well I tried pimpin in Scottland but nobody wanted to fuck those ugly broads. Something about the smell idk...
> I'm glad to hear you pulled yourself out of the mire my friend. As for me, I got hemmed up so I had to call it quits for a while.


sorry to hear that mate, ive been takin it easy myself , still full on party animal whne i do go for it but i dont do it so often. too costly on the body and soul. you not growin atm?


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sorry to hear that mate, ive been takin it easy myself , still full on party animal whne i do go for it but i dont do it so often. too costly on the body and soul. you not growin atm?


Nah man, I'm heartbroken. The one thing I was sort of good at too. Court on the 21st, or 22nd or something. Just marking time.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

DST said:


> what is it you need to know lad?


Just after a bit of advice really DST, want to brush up on me camera skills haha and am looking at a bridge camera. Looking at a sony as its within budget
http://www.camerainthepost.com/+/Sony+Cyber-Shot+HX200V+Black+Digital+Camera.html , this any good or is there something better for my money. I suppose its mainly for close up bud shots for a while till i have time to shut down shop and take a holiday lol. Just after a good allrounder to get me started mate.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Nah man, I'm heartbroken. The one thing I was sort of good at too. Court on the 21st, or 22nd or something. Just marking time.


you expecting jail? long time since i was last in myself, must be about 12 years. i try to fly under the radar these days.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you expecting jail? long time since i was last in myself, must be about 12 years. i try to fly under the radar these days.


Nah. I got a clean record, but probably probation.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Nah. I got a clean record, but probably probation.



i got probation and community service but i was dui as well. pain in the arse but at least its not jail.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i got probation and community service but i was dui as well. pain in the arse but at least its not jail.


Yeah, be careful around here man. I think they got a lot of info off RIU but I haven't said anything cause I can't be sure yet. I got a hunch tho... They new intimate details of my growroom. I've never showed anyone the inside of my growroom...except here. You're probably safe being in the UK tho.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Yeah, be careful around here man. I think they got a lot of info off RIU but I haven't said anything cause I can't be sure yet. I got a hunch tho... They new intimate details of my growroom. I've never showed anyone the inside of my growroom...except here. You're probably safe being in the UK tho.


ive no doubt at all that they monitor this over here as well but im strictly small scale so it'd be a costly operation monitoring and busting me for nuthing more than a small scale grow. christ they dont ahve enough cash to keep my local cop shop open 24/7 as it is, theres no cid in my local area(detectives) just a few uniforms in cars .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> picture would help spoonin


ill get sum up asap mate. seems to have helped flushing them and putting them bk on coco A nd B.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2012)

just borrowed another 600w HPS of a mate for the last 3 weeks of budding 6 plants under 1200w now


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 5, 2012)

got the same at the mo meself spoon 6 under 1200 more light the better aslong as u can control the temps

how we all doing anyway?

dus any1 play football manager aka championship manager aint been called that for years but still that was the original, i been playing the fucking game near 20yr now lol 92/93 season on the amiga 1200 i started cantona n lee chapman lmao

still play it tho, done the treble 1st season quadruple second season and now in the 3rd looking at the qaud again with spurs of course lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got the same at the mo meself spoon 6 under 1200 more light the better aslong as u can control the temps
> 
> how we all doing anyway?
> 
> ...


think was prem manager 90 sumthing i played as peterborough got constant promotion to top and took 2 years win prem and champs league, then went on to football manager and lma manager, i am th man on that style game and war stratergys. footy manager has made me loose jobs and women tho as was on it for weeks at a time.
my proudest moment in my footy manager gaming was getting cobblers winning prem and beating filthy mancs in champs final


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 5, 2012)

i fucking love it mdb near 20yr i been playing it hard but nuffing but championship manager or football manager anything else just feels like cheating makes me feel all dirty like lmao 

hows ya detox going m8?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got the same at the mo meself spoon 6 under 1200 more light the better aslong as u can control the temps
> 
> how we all doing anyway?
> 
> ...


yo sambs wots happenin bro ? fuck me and the fuckin scousers in here aswell thought u was on detox lmao??


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i fucking love it mdb near 20yr i been playing it hard but nuffing but championship manager or football manager anything else just feels like cheating makes me feel all dirty like lmao
> 
> hows ya detox going m8?


was doing well matey th detox but had few issues that ment was best if have a j or two a night.
few more weeks will detox again, sounds stupid i no but i gotta b calm and collected at moment and me in detox is hairy as feck. loose cool over such mina shite its unreal.
u no wen we finally meet for few js i may have show u up on the footy game also haha.
hows things tho chap, u been quiet here for while hope alls well


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 5, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> was doing well matey th detox but had few issues that ment was best if have a j or two a night.
> few more weeks will detox again, sounds stupid i no but i gotta b calm and collected at moment and me in detox is hairy as feck. loose cool over such mina shite its unreal.
> u no wen we finally meet for few js i may have show u up on the footy game also haha.
> hows things tho chap, u been quiet here for while hope alls well


i will go days n days without smoke no worries but i just drink instead lol i no im a raging nutcase without a buzz tho, fucking sad really 30yro n not much changed i.e habits in near 20yr lol

told ya plenty of times mdb ya always welcome at mine for a smoke, but u will never beat me on football manager hahahah thats just too funny im the fucking MAN at that game honestly been playing it non stop near 20yr, playing a game as i type lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i will go days n days without smoke no worries but i just drink instead lol i no im a raging nutcase without a buzz tho, fucking sad really 30yro n not much changed i.e habits in near 20yr lol
> 
> told ya plenty of times mdb ya always welcome at mine for a smoke, but u will never beat me on football manager hahahah thats just too funny im the fucking MAN at that game honestly been playing it non stop near 20yr, playing a game as i type lol


ya fuking NERD lol i been playing on my ps1 today and fuk thjem graphics are bad 

talking of detoxes try a subbie and pregab detox,, FUN times


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 5, 2012)

haha man think wood b more upset if u out managed me then out smoked me haha. been awhile since played a manager game have been temped by the new ones but i no if i brought it i wood become a hermit
anyways hows the grows chaps anyways? any1 got any bud porn for a slow friday?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 5, 2012)

Alrite chedz yeah all good m8 just same ol shit different day, getting so boring between grows even been finking bout a real job lol only finking mind tho lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Alrite chedz yeah all good m8 just same ol shit different day, getting so boring between grows even been finking bout a real job lol only finking mind tho lol


Would nt hurt ya lad trust me you ll probley live longer and all ya southern fairy lol and fuck me im invisible round these way ay i whos feathers av i ruffled lmao an hour and sambo replys to me lol i am honoured haha


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't reply to any1 chedz I'm just a rude fuck don't take it personal oldboy lol just the same old shit each day dus me nut in m8 not talking bout the thread that's the same ol shit everyday, but life in general.....


----------



## Maksutov (Oct 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Have we any camera geeks on the thread, if so make yaselfs known pls. lol.


If you're looking at a good bridge camera the Fujifilm series are very well regarded. Don't worry too much about pixel count. You can get good ones in cashconverters for about £80. 

The bridge cameras have many of the manual features of a DSLR, taking photo's of a plant under lights will always confuse a point and shoot. For buds you can get macro/close up adapters  

OR.... spend a *bit* more and get a Nikon DSLR with some nice glass. Guaranteed not to fit in a birds handbag  

Seriously though, a Nikon or Canon will hold it's value for much longer. Five years ago I bought a new D40 for £325, still go for good money s/h now. But for a good all rounder on a budget have a look at Fuji.

Hope that helps, might take a few shots of my girl tomorrow (three and a half weeks 12/12). Growing like a weed...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 5, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I don't reply to any1 chedz I'm just a rude fuck don't take it personal oldboy lol just the same old shit each day dus me nut in m8 not talking bout the thread that's the same ol shit everyday, but life in general.....


Get yaself out there lad the world is ya oyster !! Me im busy as fuck atm the drug trade is boomin down here got pills coke base mkat bsalts clones weed all goin out the door at a rapid pace its doin me fuckin swede in tbh but money is money and if i dont do it ill line some other cunts pocket so fuck that haha any of you lot done disney land florida?? The misses has just done me for 6k and booked the holiday neva been meself but heard good things about the place


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

Maksutov said:


> If you're looking at a good bridge camera the Fujifilm series are very well regarded. Don't worry too much about pixel count. You can get good ones in cashconverters for about £80.
> 
> The bridge cameras have many of the manual features of a DSLR, taking photo's of a plant under lights will always confuse a point and shoot. For buds you can get macro/close up adapters
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, been looking at the fuji bridge cameras and that sony i chucked a link up too, just looking for something decent for around 3-4 ton too get me started, ill have a closer look at some fuji ones.


----------



## Maksutov (Oct 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate, been looking at the fuji bridge cameras and that sony i chucked a link up too, just looking for something decent for around 3-4 ton too get me started, ill have a closer look at some fuji ones.


3-4 ton... Argos had an advert today on telly, Nikon DSLR for £275 (didn't hear the model, probably D3000). Kit lens is good but a cheap macro on top wold push it to £400. 

A small lottery win and I could spend £15K on camera gear in an afternoon. Not online but in a shop (probably get a brew out of them too lol).


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

Maksutov said:


> 3-4 ton... Argos had an advert today on telly, Nikon DSLR for £275 (didn't hear the model, probably D3000). Kit lens is good but a cheap macro on top wold push it to £400.
> 
> A small lottery win and I could spend £15K on camera gear in an afternoon. Not online but in a shop (probably get a brew out of them too lol).


Thought a good DSLR would be out of my budget, ill have too look harder hahaha, are bridge cameras no good for macro work then?. I like the idea of a DSLR but i can see me getting carried away and buying a shitload of extras with them lol.


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate, been looking at the fuji bridge cameras and that sony i chucked a link up too, just looking for something decent for around 3-4 ton too get me started, ill have a closer look at some fuji ones.


If you're looking to buy a camera it's worth checking to see if there's a review on dpreview.com. I've found they're pretty spot-on with their reviews, and ratings..


----------



## Maksutov (Oct 5, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> If you're looking to buy a camera it's worth checking to see if there's a review on dpreview.com. I've found they're pretty spot-on with their reviews, and ratings..


+1 for that.

edit: For macro bridge cameras have adapters, DSLR have dedicated close up lenses...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2012)

and a good nite to cunts everywhere


----------



## treklane (Oct 5, 2012)

hello lads jumped over from irish thread to say whats happening
any 1 grown lsd from barneys smoked it last trip to dam niceeeeeeeeee
any tips, lads this thread moves well done


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

treklane said:


> hello lads jumped over from irish thread to say whats happening
> any 1 grown lsd from barneys smoked it last trip to dam niceeeeeeeeee
> any tips, lads this thread moves well done


top of the morning to ya, personally ive never grown it but im 99% sure some of the lads have , im certain tip top toker and sillybilly have grown it and im sure a few of the other lads have too. heavy hitter in terms of stone but not a huge yeilder. hang around and one of the boys will probably give you some insights. although tip tops answer will probably pickle your head and he'll shoot off at tangents and billy will try to sell y, ou his granny and buy your sister. welcome to Idiotville, its like an electronic episode of Shameless at times in here.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 6, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> got the same at the mo meself spoon 6 under 1200 more light the better aslong as u can control the temps
> 
> how we all doing anyway?
> 
> ...


yeah the temp is at 29, the buds already look bigger jus after 1 day lol.
and oh no your not a spud are ya??? lol
#GUNNER 4 LIFE


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 6, 2012)

Who has sisters for sale?????

Took 5 yellows last night. Crashed like a baby and feel really good this morning


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

Talking of crashing, went a cropper on my bike last night, pished as a fart. knuckles swollen, legs bruised, shoulder aching, woke up in the spare room, lmfao.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

check yer messages bill.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Maksutov said:


> 3-4 ton... Argos had an advert today on telly, Nikon DSLR for £275 (didn't hear the model, probably D3000). Kit lens is good but a cheap macro on top wold push it to £400.
> 
> A small lottery win and I could spend £15K on camera gear in an afternoon. Not online but in a shop (probably get a brew out of them too lol).


gat a pal in the states propper photographoer,, just spent 15k on 1 lense!!! thats nutz


morning ladies 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thought a good DSLR would be out of my budget, ill have too look harder hahaha, are bridge cameras no good for macro work then?. I like the idea of a DSLR but i can see me getting carried away and buying a shitload of extras with them lol.


http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/digital-slr-cameras/xx_3757_31522_xx_xx/xx-criteria.html#banners


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 6, 2012)

Did D have his snore on.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2012)

unlucky D fella. at least you didn't end up the canal again.

i'm a bit fuzzy myself this morning missus not impressed...


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm fresh as a daisey. Feel like putting on a coupon and spending all day in the boozer


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

first few days under the 400hps. theyve reacted well after potting up and have grown a bit. canny make my mind up whether to veg them a bit or just flip thhem over, the little mutant widow in the bottom left hand corners probably gonna die but i just cracked another seed and popped it in the pot with it. never tried two in one pot before.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been out for to long now so i'm putting 3 lowryder 2 in to an NFT system to see what they can do, should be an interesting experiment that i should be smoking by new year


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> first few days under the 400hps. theyve reacted well after potting up and have grown a bit. canny make my mind up whether to veg them a bit or just flip thhem over, the little mutant widow in the bottom left hand corners probably gonna die but i just cracked another seed and popped it in the pot with it. never tried two in one pot before.


it wouldnt hurt loosing one with only a 400 mate,, ur doing more than me with the 600  looking nice tho,, i like the small grow space,, mines long and narrow so a fucker for fedding the bak corner one,, gunna add a 2nd light towards end of flower last 3 weeks,,


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> it wouldnt hurt loosing one with only a 400 mate,, ur doing more than me with the 600  looking nice tho,, i like the small grow space,, mines long and narrow so a fucker for fedding the bak corner one,, gunna add a 2nd light towards end of flower last 3 weeks,,


not really fussed if i lose a few, some are reg seeds anyway so chances are a few will pop balls, just thought i'd try a new approach, 9 instead of 4 , short or no veg. last shot i yeilded 2 oz a plant. reasonable if not particularly good, but it was my first coco attempt and i realise its not quite the same as soil. it appears they can handle heavier feed and water routine, im also gonna get a decent canna booster this time round. just tryin to play around with a limited space to find the optimum results. the last grow although not particularly great in amount produced a good quality smoke, made quite a mess of my customers. good reports are always nice. thought about sog or scrog coz ive never done one but cant really be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not really fussed if i lose a few, some are reg seeds anyway so chances are a few will pop balls, just thought i'd try a new approach, 9 instead of 4 , short or no veg. last shot i yeilded 2 oz a plant. reasonable if not particularly good, but it was my first coco attempt and i realise its not quite the same as soil. it appears they can handle heavier feed and water routine, im also gonna get a decent canna booster this time round. just tryin to play around with a limited space to find the optimum results. the last grow although not particularly great in amount produced a good quality smoke, made quite a mess of my customers. good reports are always nice. thought about sog or scrog coz ive never done one but cant really be bothered with the hassle.


same as me bruv,,, i been thinking of sog and scrog,, got the screens too,, put it all up,, lookd at my space and fucked it off and used it to fix my bed undernesath instead FAR to much hassle for me.. im just gunna get sum of those plant stand things ive seen u can get in homebase wat stik oin yer pot and does the same job,,

yeh my last grows only 1 was wat id say was propper qwailty but i did 12-12 from clone so dident get a great yeild,, but again the quality was mint!!
ive never used soil, only rockwool and coco,, after th 1st coco grow i was sold on it,, id maybe try soil, but cant be arsed getting the spade out and digging it up in the garden and potting it up,, look a lil dogy carrying spades of soil into the house.

FUK beans i hate em and they hate me FACT!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

ive always had good success with beans in the past although the last shot was crap, think ive only had 2 outta 7, but the fairy brought them so it wasnt financially bad, still isnt fuckin good though, i get annoyed about shit like that. thats me beanless now apart from a load of bagseed i'll have wee shot of next spring on random outdoor attempts. my next grow is gonna be sum of billys livers and psychosis. better get sum new bulbs and carbons or it though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive always had good success with beans in the past although the last shot was crap, think ive only had 2 outta 7, but the fairy brought them so it wasnt financially bad, still isnt fuckin good though, i get annoyed about shit like that. thats me beanless now apart from a load of bagseed i'll have wee shot of next spring on random outdoor attempts. my next grow is gonna be sum of billys livers and psychosis. better get sum new bulbs and carbons or it though.


DINT U GET NON OF THE GK X of pukka? i can hook u up if u want like? wtil got sum of TT too? lemmi know,, i use cuts.. e and beans dont get along


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

ive had seeds fro tt and don and sum1 els sent me stuff to, shit short term memory!!...my regs are exo x dreamtime from tt and qq i think came from don and a qq x livers as well. like i said theyre regs so its 50/50 on the outcome, i'd really like to get all 9 up just to give me an indication of yield but if if sum dont work out it just means more growth space. either way im still gonna get sumthing. what was the GK X?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive had seeds fro tt and don and sum1 els sent me stuff to, shit short term memory!!...my regs are exo x dreamtime from tt and qq i think came from don and a qq x livers as well. like i said theyre regs so its 50/50 on the outcome, i'd really like to get all 9 up just to give me an indication of yield but if if sum dont work out it just means more growth space. either way im still gonna get sumthing. what was the GK X?


gkx livers
gkx psyco
gkx exo

all regs


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

mmmmmmm, dont think i got any of that lot. its gonny be a few months before im finished my current grows and the next batch will be the clones from bill. i'll be takin cuttings from them when they get establisherd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> mmmmmmm, dont think i got any of that lot. its gonny be a few months before im finished my current grows and the next batch will be the clones from bill. i'll be takin cuttings from them when they get establisherd


np mate,, hopefully bill will find the postbox for you,, think he got pissed and lost his way for my cut,,hahaha,,na foul na bother

well mate ther chillin in the fridge so if i dont use em and u need em ubnless u get sum off pukk alemmi know il gladley post them too u


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> np mate,, hopefully bill will find the postbox for you,, think he got pissed and lost his way for my cut,,hahaha,,na foul na bother
> 
> well mate ther chillin in the fridge so if i dont use em and u need em ubnless u get sum off pukk alemmi know il gladley post them too u


cheers mate, i mite give u a shout early next year. bring them on and take cuts from the ladies.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate, i mite give u a shout early next year. bring them on and take cuts from the ladies.


i cant do all that mate,, not while im here anyways,, wait till i moove il do clones, mothers the whole 9 yards,, this house is just too hot for all that shit,, its a get it grown and get it out type fo place,, paranoia everyday lol,,, so with that in mind,, again not till i mooove  trying to be sensible


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant do all that mate,, not while im here anyways,, wait till i moove il do clones, mothers the whole 9 yards,, this house is just too hot for all that shit,, its a get it grown and get it out type fo place,, paranoia everyday lol,,, so with that in mind,, again not till i mooove  trying to be sensible


lol, no mate i didnt mean for you to do it i meant doing it myself. but if i did so i'd send you female cuttings.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, no mate i didnt mean for you to do it i meant doing it myself. but if i did so i'd send you female cuttings.


oh rite yeh lol duh! silly me haha i pay no attention sumtimes,, yeh man that be kewl,,just lemmi know if/wen u need em and il shot em in post

WOWZER pc heating up,, 55 so far,, encodings a bitch on the cpu load!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah mate that'll be sound....your last sentence made no sense to me, i dont do geek speak...i understood your pc processor was gettin warm but thats it!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah mate that'll be sound....your last sentence made no sense to me, i dont do geek speak...i understood your pc processor was gettin warm but thats it!!


haha yeh me pc was getting rather hot was the point 

anyways shit to do tesco to goto cant be arsed but no smokes so must be done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW this is dead,, suppose some do have a life outside riu muahaha

night bitches


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 6, 2012)

Faggots.........


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 6, 2012)

What's happenin retards? I think I'm goina give coco a run some time soon these wilma fuckin things, ic3 says they grow trees they grow fucking severe bushes, the psychosis seems to be takin over the exo, there lovin the system but just far too many leaves and small branching, this is goina be hard to handle


----------



## The Ectomorph (Oct 6, 2012)

quote:*

yeah mate that'll be sound....your last sentence made no sense to me, i dont do geek speak...i understood your pc processor was gettin warm but thats it!!​




*END FUCKIN QUOTE

lol

he is encoding video, makes ur puter use its brain too much, gets hot , overheats, but he is the Ic3 Man, so no worries, not too geeky I hope,, nerd.

ic3 how did you get on with the nosey nurse that knows how to be a DAD !!!

evening all


----------



## The Ectomorph (Oct 6, 2012)

SIlly B, the Ledg , how the feck r u bruv ? l


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

morning jobbys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

The Ectomorph said:


> quote:*
> 
> yeah mate that'll be sound....your last sentence made no sense to me, i dont do geek speak...i understood your pc processor was gettin warm but thats it!!​
> 
> ...


SS dident even open the case bruv,, closed before it even got anyware fuking dickhed doctors and nurses with no kids reporting ME for parenting skillz not upto ther par,, or watever fucking mongole cunts

suicidle sunday,, may watch ill manors today,, fak all decent about i dont think

and your rite yeh encoding does make pc work harder video encoding and graphics rendering is the most strain u can put on a machine,, even more than gaming

oh well jobs done new day FUKIT!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

im fucking bored, plants all fed and housework all done, bored reading about 19th century history and cant face any more aristotle. starting to spend money on amazon and cant think of anything i really need, bought canna pk13/14, but kinda balked at the more expensive booster, is it really worth it?


----------



## grower100 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi

Here are some pics of only outdoor plants that have been grown in the UK outdoors.

All grown in Soil in 11ltr Pots.. Basic soil with basic nutrients.

Flush has been going for 1 week and they are looking and smelling divine especially with the Sun still out today!

Please ask any questions and goodluck for next year.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im fucking bored, plants all fed and housework all done, bored reading about 19th century history and cant face any more aristotle. starting to spend money on amazon and cant think of anything i really need, bought canna pk13/14, but kinda balked at the more expensive booster, is it really worth it?


canna boost 50 qwid a litre lol pricey aint it,, u can get smaller bottles for about 15 qwid,

same here mate BORED AS FUK been watching that tv series underbelly but,it aint all that,, few new movies popped up recently ,,batman and spidermans due,, REAL good copy of looper and rip of ill manors is on the cards for today for me,, bored.com


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

grower100 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here are some pics of only outdoor plants that have been grown in the UK outdoors.
> 
> ...


damn bruv u got sum trusting neighbours ther,, u gotta give em a cut fo the weed or wat? not like ther only small shrubs now issit? lol my estate theyd have been taxed simple as that


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 7, 2012)

can sum 1 giv me a bit of info iv not been on here for a couple of years an my last grow was so long ago iv forgot a few things my main problem is working out time scales as im pretty sure the 1st week of veg is when u have 4 sets of true leaves but im unsure whn flowering is classd as starting i flippd to 12/12 on 2/8/12 an should have a 6 to 8 week flowering cycle but does that start as soon as i changed to 12/12 or when thay show sex thay seem really small buds an i need to know when to start feeding cha ching which should be used in the last 2 weeks or so HELP PLEASE


----------



## grower100 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nah.. everything is ire.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 7, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> can sum 1 giv me a bit of info iv not been on here for a couple of years an my last grow was so long ago iv forgot a few things my main problem is working out time scales as im pretty sure the 1st week of veg is when u have 4 sets of true leaves but im unsure whn flowering is classd as starting i flippd to 12/12 on 2/8/12 an should have a 6 to 8 week flowering cycle but does that start as soon as i changed to 12/12 or when thay show sex thay seem really small buds an i need to know when to start feeding cha ching which should be used in the last 2 weeks or so HELP PLEASE



they'll be ready when their done


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

they'll be ready a week on tuesday at 8.47 pm


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 7, 2012)

Remember to chop only on a full moon


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 7, 2012)

man this site got sarcastic since i last used it 
i know how to tell when there done i need 2 know when floweing is classd as startin as it will affect when to add cha ching 
also dura did you ever get round to doing another la lady after the monster one a couple of years back ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 7, 2012)

There is a lot of phenos with seeds M8......it's just a guideline from the breeders and it's from the flip. I've grew AK48, some were finished just over 6 week, others took nearly 9......


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> man this site got sarcastic since i last used it
> i know how to tell when there done i need 2 know when floweing is classd as startin as it will affect when to add cha ching
> also dura did you ever get round to doing another la lady after the monster one a couple of years back ?


yeah i think i did another one a few months on but i never pulled the 7 oz again, either from it or any other plant. think my best was maybe a cpl of 4 oz plants. must just've beena freak pheno. the flower period your talkin about is debatable, some people state its from when you flip others say its from pre-flowers, i tend to support the latter view but it doesnt affect me as i crop when im ready, simple as that mate. just pure educated guesswork and experience. i used to follow calendars and time schedules but i gave all that up after i gota few grows under my belt.
hey up bill wot about that bar? is it gonny happen or have i got to annoy sumbody else?


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks guys think il go some where in the middle between 12/12 an first showin sex


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> can sum 1 giv me a bit of info iv not been on here for a couple of years an my last grow was so long ago iv forgot a few things my main problem is working out time scales as im pretty sure the 1st week of veg is when u have 4 sets of true leaves but im unsure whn flowering is classd as starting i flippd to 12/12 on 2/8/12 an should have a 6 to 8 week flowering cycle but does that start as soon as i changed to 12/12 or when thay show sex thay seem really small buds an i need to know when to start feeding cha ching which should be used in the last 2 weeks or so HELP PLEASE



mate thats al BS since most are doing 12-12 from seed.. veg for as lojng as you want and flower till ther ready,, u got a week or so veg time left utherwise ur missing christmas


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate thats al BS since most are doing 12-12 from seed.. veg for as lojng as you want and flower till ther ready,, u got a week or so veg time left utherwise ur missing christmas


iv dun my vegin an flippd to 12/12 on the 2/8/12 so from my workin out with 6-8 week flower cycle thayl b ready in early to mid november so im not sure wot ur sayin bout missin xmas unless ur gettin mixd up with wot i was sayin about the first week of veg being classd as wen u have 4 true sets of leaves which was just to highlite my point as sum people class the first week of veg startin the day the seed pops up outa your medium


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> iv dun my vegin an flippd to 12/12 on the 2/8/12 so from my workin out with 6-8 week flower cycle thayl b ready in early to mid november so im not sure wot ur sayin bout missin xmas unless ur gettin mixd up with wot i was sayin about the first week of veg being classd as wen u have 4 true sets of leaves which was just to highlite my point as sum people class the first week of veg startin the day the seed pops up outa your medium


ahh ok i thought u was stil veggin waiting for the nodes lol,,
6-8 week? on the inside rite?


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 7, 2012)

not really sure as the write up on picknmix seeds for BOMB berry bomb just says flowering 6 to 8 weeks an iv never grown it before but the last grow i did took 2 weeks longer than the 8 weeks that were stated when i bought the seeds 
this is only my second grow an the first one seemd to go a lot better but i did have a better quality set up last time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> not really sure as the write up on picknmix seeds for BOMB berry bomb just says flowering 6 to 8 weeks an iv never grown it before but the last grow i did took 2 weeks longer than the 8 weeks that were stated when i bought the seeds
> this is only my second grow an the first one seemd to go a lot better but i did have a better quality set up last time


6 weeks? lol i had a jack clone grow ready at 7 from clone,, 6 seems kinda very short 

always expect longer mate,, ther gunna hype it up to sell it

anyways i gtg sewing the toe hole up on my shoe i have to wear coz of all banddages


----------



## grower100 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi There gents..

Hope all is good with everyone.

Just put up a couple posts of some UK outdoor.

Respect to Jah Strek


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

WOOHOO lmao




grower100 said:


> Hi There gents..
> 
> Hope all is good with everyone.
> 
> ...



havent u posted these once>???


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

think it mite be a spammer mate, the photos look awfly professionally done. not the usual blurry shots , weird angles and fingers in the way we usually post.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> think it mite be a spammer mate, the photos look awfly professionally done. not the usual blurry shots , weird angles and fingers in the way we usually post.


yeh seems iffy but whats the spam,, i know spam is the same thing repeated but seems pointless


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

greenhouse seeds company product im guessing


----------



## adolff (Oct 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOHOO lmao
> 
> View attachment 2364816
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

oh look adolfs back and he seems to annoyed with sum1...whats wrong, sum1 knicked your powers of reason? your ability to communicate in a senssible and rational manner? your senses of humour and perspective? or have you lost theplot ya fuckin spastic cunt...christ ahd rather have the fuckin niggers than your mob ya clown and what the fuck is sum1 with your beliefs doin on a dope growers website ya mongo cunt,dont you realise what kinda site this is ? 0r have ye just been bashin the keyboard with ur half functioning head and you randomly landed in here?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> oh look adolfs back and he seems to annoyed with sum1...whats wrong, sum1 knicked your powers of reason? your ability to communicate in a senssible and rational manner? your senses of humour and perspective? or have you lost theplot ya fuckin spastic cunt...christ ahd rather have the fuckin niggers than your mob ya clown and what the fuck is sum1 with your beliefs doin on a dope growers website ya mongo cunt,dont you realise what kinda site this is ? 0r have ye just been bashin the keyboard with ur half functioning head and you randomly landed in here?



LOL WTF HAHA who the fuk is this moron? i got sum haters innit?

actualy mr aolf i dont claim dole and wen i worked o prolly paid more tax and stamp in the time i did than u have TO DATE so fuk u spastic cunt and go get a grip

wat a plonker dura hahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 7, 2012)

adolff said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > WOOHOO lmao
> ...


----------



## cannabutt (Oct 7, 2012)

Hows it going gang?  

[video=youtube_share;CTgq8yTyiL4]http://youtu.be/CTgq8yTyiL4[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 7, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> Hows it going gang?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;CTgq8yTyiL4]http://youtu.be/CTgq8yTyiL4[/video]


Sweet  lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> adolff said:
> 
> 
> > Lmfao regnald sit down you ll give yaself a hernia muhahahaha
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2012)

yeh its all fucked up atm with the immigrant situation,,soon as it gets mentioned tho u get sum tard like adolf up ther heffing in..suppose he livened the trhead up


----------



## dura72 (Oct 7, 2012)

theres no doubt theres too many niggers and pakis in this country and a lot of them have made it impossible tae live in certain areas, but i dont blame there parents for comin ower here, id have done exactly the same tae help ma family but the reality is the government wanted them here in order tae keep wages down, the more workers the less need tae give the workers higher wages, simple economic supply and demand...the government comes out wae all sorts of bolocks tae justify it but thats the reality.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 7, 2012)

&#8203;the warm uk thread, how very nice


----------



## unlucky (Oct 7, 2012)

hehe 

http://cannabiscure.co.uk/cannabiscuretv-sheffield-steel-city-blues-attick-grow-4x400watt-deep-water-culture-nft/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2012)

hey unlucky! do use canna nutes?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2012)

morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 8, 2012)

morning ladies 

anyomne watyched ill manors yet?? started it last night,, rather good tbh


----------



## tulipman24 (Oct 8, 2012)

hello everyone quick question, novice one. In the uk what do you think would be the ideal amount of plants to grow indoors without drawing too much attention to your self with electricity and other factors. just interested in a 1 off grow and then leaving it at that so would try get as much in 1st time as possible thanks


----------



## marley321 (Oct 8, 2012)

top of the mornin too yiz lads paddy marley here.jus popped over from the irish thread ta give yiz the heads up on royalqueen seeds.one of the lads ordered seeds off them and they used his details ta put all there stuff on his facebook page they may as well as went around and told everyone he was growing.crowd of spastics.said id let yiz know as i was born in london


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 8, 2012)

tulipman24 said:


> hello everyone quick question, novice one. In the uk what do you think would be the ideal amount of plants to grow indoors without drawing too much attention to your self with electricity and other factors. just interested in a 1 off grow and then leaving it at that so would try get as much in 1st time as possible thanks


depends what your space and budget ect,, and wer ur growing,, my pal does 40 in his celler with 3x 600 lights 

i do 6 with 1 600 light in a cupboard,,, it really depends m8,, on electricity with a 600 im using about 30 a week,, everythign in the hous einclulded ,washer,dryer,650 watt pc,,


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

A guy i know over here works in one of the shops for Royal Queen, and he openly admitted to me that their beans are shit....lol. And now they are sharing customer data on the net, too funny.

BB don't share fuk all btw!!! in case anyone wondered


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

afternoon chaps, back from uni head stuffed with knowledge.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

just back from a 2 hour meeting with a Tax Inspector...heads stuffed full of shite after that.

guy opened up his laptop and he never actually typed one thing into it as the programme he was supposed to use was still booting up 2 hours later, too funny. The laptop looked about 10 years old, and the guy had worked for the tax office for 50 years!! I had to explain some things to him several times, and he was still asking for clarification, ffs. Luckily my biz is squeeky clean.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 8, 2012)

fukin tax men lol,,,, u wuolnt get that if u was in uk,, ud get sum young cunt whos on teh ball


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

whats a 'tax man'?


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

when it comes to money the cloggies are on it lad, they get more abuse than the Scots do for being tight. I just don't think the guy really understood my crap Dutch, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

een belastinginspecteur....a bum rapist in other words.


dura72 said:


> whats a 'tax man'?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 8, 2012)

Naw ye don't. You get an old hag with a young hag. The old hag whispers into the young hag ear every 10secs. Then they fuck off and you get a 4k fine because your Mongolian accountant has gave you duff advice......then u have to claim his indemnity insurance which takes months and because of the tit of an accountant, everytime u file a VAT return, it gets scrutinized big time


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

geez a bell smell


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> geez a bell smell


Will do when I finish M8


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

sound ahll be waitin with eager anticipation tae hear yer dulcet tones


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 8, 2012)

what the fuck do they put in thia stick wtf!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what the fuck do they put in thia stick wtf!


Wooden sticks and red string of course lol


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

it's rolled up between the legs of Thai Lady boys to give it that distinctive hone....


gaztoth said:


> what the fuck do they put in thia stick wtf!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

frogs and snails and puppy dogs tails


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone here ever re-veg their plants? Ive got one there that i want to keep as a mother. What do i put it on is it 24hr of light? And how long does it take to go back into veg?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

ive not but sum of the guys certainly have , ive heard mention of it before.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah im sure i heard someone on here saying about it a few weeks ago but i cant remember who lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 8, 2012)

takes fucking ages and u get funny growth for ages too.....she better b worth it


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 8, 2012)

Its one a mate gave me. Hes a propper stoner and told me 3 different names for it lol. Its either tutty fruity, 5 fruits or fruits of fibre. Its one of the nicest home grown strains ive had from one of my mates. It was in flower when i had it off him and it was in a pot noodle tub and was tiny. Ive had it in with my flowering plants for just over a week but when i looked at the trychs with my pocket microscope they where already cloudy and the plants still tiny (theres only enough for a joint on it). I wanted to keep it going but if it takes that long and its not the same after i might just chop it and quick dry it to have a joint


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 8, 2012)

you had your Student Finance Dura?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> you had your Student Finance Dura?



yes mate, most of its still sittin in the bank. im being a good boy just now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Its one a mate gave me. Hes a propper stoner and told me 3 different names for it lol. Its either tutty fruity, 5 fruits or fruits of fibre. Its one of the nicest home grown strains ive had from one of my mates. It was in flower when i had it off him and it was in a pot noodle tub and was tiny. Ive had it in with my flowering plants for just over a week but when i looked at the trychs with my pocket microscope they where already cloudy and the plants still tiny (theres only enough for a joint on it). I wanted to keep it going but if it takes that long and its not the same after i might just chop it and quick dry it to have a joint


if it's a winner then keep it. not as if mothers need attention. I had to revel the lemon and it took bout 3 months to get back to normal


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> if it's a winner then keep it. not as if mothers need attention. I had to revel the lemon and it took bout 3 months to get back to normal


It was a good smoke like but the im not sure if its worth 3 months of fucking about and taking up room. Im going to set my old ds120 up as a veg tent and was thinking of building scrog pots. Ill use air pots with a frame coming out of it so i can scrog them and move them around


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 8, 2012)

These fucking soldiers in Afgan think they got it hard. I'm fighting to keep temps around 28, dura is fighting the urge to blow all his government cash on coke and booze and mrt is fighting with the decision to 're veg or not. We are fucking living these streets eh.lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

she canny tak it captain, shull no hold the prrressure, shes gonny blowwwww


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 8, 2012)

U wankin again dura


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

naw mate ahm aw spunked oot, there shrivled up. ........ah better go and take ma pill again coz ah can feel mr. hyde rearing is head.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Talking of crashing, went a cropper on my bike last night, pished as a fart. knuckles swollen, legs bruised, shoulder aching, woke up in the spare room, lmfao.


haha unlucky dude. the flying scotsman haha least u avoided the canals tho


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 8, 2012)

busy here then i see...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Anyone here ever re-veg their plants? Ive got one there that i want to keep as a mother. What do i put it on is it 24hr of light? And how long does it take to go back into veg?


Diffrent strains an phenos take time others not so the lemon reveg i did took me 3wks and it was a fuckin bush again exo and psycho take a little longer but worth ut if your tryin to keep the strain in the room do you know how ya man got the cut or was it from seed mrt?? If its tutti fruity im wantin the cut myself lad so woteva u do dont fuckin dash the fucker even if ua cant be arsed with the wait lol ill take it off ya but its needin to be tutti lol!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

quiet last cpl of nites.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 8, 2012)

J


cheddar1985 said:


> Diffrent strains an phenos take time others not so the lemon reveg i did took me 3wks and it was a fuckin bush again exo and psycho take a little longer but worth ut if your tryin to keep the strain in the room do you know how ya man got the cut or was it from seed mrt?? If its tutti fruity im wantin the cut myself lad so woteva u do dont fuckin dash the fucker even if ua cant be arsed with the wait lol ill take it off ya but its needin to be tutti lol!!


I cant garantee its tuttie mate. If i get anything tidy off it ill get a sample to you. My mate chops his down about week 6-7 and quick dries it with the light on. Most of the stuff ive had off him has been nice but this was really tasty and quite strong. The bloke he had it off was always getting cuttings and i remember him saying the 3 strains i named and that waas the best of the 3 imo. but hes gone down now so i wont be able to find out off him. Im deffinately going to keep it then. Ive got my old tent but the only light i got is a little tube thing, will that be ok to reveg it? Ill send a sample to you when its done mate and you can let me know if you want any cuts


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 8, 2012)

my bcs took few weeks go into veg again. it easy to do and i took cuts at week 8 and further in flower. if it is tutti u will have most the ukers after a cut. even me mr i dont do clones, i wood love tutti.
the smell is major fruity rotten skunk and it fills room even if not smoked and ina baggy, remember frrling sick 1st time smelt it and boy did i whitey was like major paranoia i could feel pulse and heart beat abd convinced self had a blood clot and was working way to my heart,complete twat i no but was a kid, panic didnt last long till i was slepping like a baby


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 8, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> my bcs took few weeks go into veg again. it easy to do and i took cuts at week 8 and further in flower. if it is tutti u will have most the ukers after a cut. even me mr i dont do clones, i wood love tutti.the smell is major fruity rotten skunk and it fills room even if not smoked and ina baggy, remember frrling sick 1st time smelt it and boy did i whitey was like major paranoia i could feel pulse and heart beat abd convinced self had a blood clot and was working way to my heart,complete twat i no but was a kid, panic didnt last long till i was slepping like a baby


I dont want to get peoples hopes up mate but that describes this quite well. I spun out up my mates birthday party smoking it lol but i hadnt smoked for a few weeks. I smoke in the house quite a lot and dont really notice the smell but that stuff was propper smelly. I could smell it in my pocket walking the streets. Ill get it reveged and sort you out no problem mate


----------



## dura72 (Oct 8, 2012)

here i am sittin with a cup of tea and a really nice lemon buttercream spongecake while watchin a rom-com and ah trying tae remember the last time ah had ma period


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

i think i need a few flying lessons, avoiding canals is good though.


mad dog bark said:


> haha unlucky dude. the flying scotsman haha least u avoided the canals tho


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/News/No-dear-that-wasnt-the-pot-plant-I-had-in-mind-08102012.htm


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 8, 2012)

3eyes said:


> http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/News/No-dear-that-wasnt-the-pot-plant-I-had-in-mind-08102012.htm


Now that's a fucking plant!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

3eyes said:


> http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/News/No-dear-that-wasnt-the-pot-plant-I-had-in-mind-08102012.htm


Wtf they sure did give the beast sum love haha i reckon they ve a few tents setup in the loft lmao
if they was only feedin it miricle grow they did a hell of a job and should be awarded a fuckin medal for 1 hell of a healthy plant !!


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

they knew exactly what they were doing, no way was that grown like that by mistake....funny.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

DST said:


> they knew exactly what they were doing, no way was that grown like that by mistake....funny.


You know it more like they panicked as it was gettin so big and thought there only excuse to the neigbours was to say they brought it from the car boot lol it fuckin did the trick anyway lol id of been gutted to have cut that mofo down early hahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

Every family should have one of those in their backyard, the strawberries of the future (or the present). Help greenhouse gases, grow "de ganja".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

innocuous shrub. lmfbo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Is that tuttie or what ever ment to be from Barnsley?.......I no they got there own clone only they call sumut simular ........few lads I no from there was givin it large sayin there cut was the shit, for it to turn out to be blues ffs.....the backward fuckin interbreed cunts ant got a clue!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> JI cant garantee its tuttie mate. If i get anything tidy off it ill get a sample to you. My mate chops his down about week 6-7 and quick dries it with the light on. Most of the stuff ive had off him has been nice but this was really tasty and quite strong. The bloke he had it off was always getting cuttings and i remember him saying the 3 strains i named and that waas the best of the 3 imo. but hes gone down now so i wont be able to find out off him. Im deffinately going to keep it then. Ive got my old tent but the only light i got is a little tube thing, will that be ok to reveg it? Ill send a sample to you when its done mate and you can let me know if you want any cuts


no probs mrt should b ok under the 1 tube reveges seem to like less light for em to switch back to veg anyway lad !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Lads expectin last week.. dint get them off gunna sort it today will let ya no.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is that tuttie or what ever ment to be from Barnsley?.......I no they got there own clone only they call sumut simular ........few lads I no from there was givin it large sayin there cut was the shit, for it to turn out to be blues ffs.....the backward fuckin interbreed cunts ant got a clue!


Yo pukka wots happenin bro hows the lemon gettin on with the psychosis ??
The tutti is ment to b from mids mate not sure. but it might be birmingham!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Eyup cheddz lemon was doin good mate till a few days ago when I fed it with way to high ph gone kinda dodgy now with the 3 bladed leafs an slow growth should be sound in a day or 2 lol need to sort me head out. Psycho on the other hand is doin mint gettin beastly an starting to frost up nice. I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeh not them Barnsley lot then the fuckin frauds....surely you'd a herd or got it by now if it was from down your way mate.....how's them gk crosses comin on?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

Tutti is more milton keynes-luton-bedford

Aint a easy cut to get the few that have it keep it very close.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

eyup sambo lad, hows it goin me old fruit?.................cant even you have a word then old boy, seen as its down your way??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Psychosis


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> eyup sambo lad, hows it goin me old fruit?.................cant even you have a word then old boy, seen as its down your way??


I no off people who grow it, I say no off tho cause they aint no friends of mine and the person who I no them threw I don't even like that mug, me sister brought a tens last week was tutti.

Could have brought a cut bout 3yrs ago but was silly money 200-250 1 or the other, I was still feeling the free the weed love back then n told em to do 1 at that price, but if I had the chance again I would pay it now, its stinkier n tastier than livers and as strong as the pyschosis-exo.

Is definatly the best smoke I've ever had.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

a lesser man would tax it. just saying...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2012)

Afternoon all, how is everyone? anyone got a house they wanna set me up in? lmfao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I no off people who grow it, I say no off tho cause they aint no friends of mine and the person who I no them threw I don't even like that mug, me sister brought a tens last week was tutti.
> 
> Could have brought a cut bout 3yrs ago but was silly money 200-250 1 or the other, I was still feeling the free the weed love back then n told em to do 1 at that price, but if I had the chance again I would pay it now, its stinkier n tastier than livers and as strong as the pyschosis-exo.
> 
> Is definatly the best smoke I've ever had.


If its tastier then the blues(grown right) then im sold......mrt put me down for 1 lmao..........never tasted nothin close yet....


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

freefall from the edge of space...live>>>

http://www.youtube.com/embed/vkJ5ItzEq3M?autoplay=1&wmode=transparent


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pukka it was the tastiest home grown ive had mate and it was chopped early and flash dried. That boy will be after cuttings himself for about 2 weeks time. Ill see if i can get it reveged by then and i can get a sample off him being as he'll have the batch that hes due to chop. Ill get a bit sent out to some1 that knows it, they'll just have to remember that it was flash dried so grown tidy should be better again.whats the best to keep the light on, 24 or 18/6?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

Tutti is unmistakable when ya smoke it like the livers,exo,pyschosis u will no its real tutti if ya smoked it before.

Even grown shoddily and flash dried u would no if its the real deal, I will say tho mrt if ya a proper smoker and its real tutti u wouldn't chop it at 6-7wk and flash dry it m8 is too nice a strain to do that to it.

18hr imo m8 I think they need that rest, 24 still works but 18-20 from my experience has worked better for me.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Pukka it was the tastiest home grown ive had mate and it was chopped early and flash dried. That boy will be after cuttings himself for about 2 weeks time. Ill see if i can get it reveged by then and i can get a sample off him being as he'll have the batch that hes due to chop. Ill get a bit sent out to some1 that knows it, they'll just have to remember that it was flash dried so grown tidy should be better again.whats the best to keep the light on, 24 or 18/6?


I keep it on 24hrs lad with low lit light for first wk then lower the light so its more intense to the plant mate seems to get it goin then!! 
Not sayin sambo is wrong but any gap in light to a plant thats been in flower for over 5-6wks aint gonna help or speed up the reveg its gonna make it that bit longer !! just remember less intense light at first mate seems they take to it betta


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hes always done it that way mate. Ive told him to leave them go a bit longer and slow dry it. Hes the type thats happy aslong as he's getting a smoke out of it. I cant blame him, ive always had a buzz off the stuff ive had off him. I even take samples off mine about 6-7 weeks in just to have a smoke while i chop the main lot down. Ill see if i can get a sample off him and send a bit your way mate. You'll be able to tell if its tuttie and let everyone else know then


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup cheddz lemon was doin good mate till a few days ago when I fed it with way to high ph gone kinda dodgy now with the 3 bladed leafs an slow growth should be sound in a day or 2 lol need to sort me head out. Psycho on the other hand is doin mint gettin beastly an starting to frost up nice. I'll get some pics up later.


Lmao u and ya ph mate.  get it sorted lad av u took anymore cuts from her!!?
Gkxpsychosis is lookin spot on bro got 3 i did 12/12 fs and got 3 that are veggin like goodens lol ill get some pics tonight if i get 5min the 3 gkxblues will becomin down next friday with 2x exo then a wk later the lemon is comin down


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Hes always done it that way mate. Ive told him to leave them go a bit longer and slow dry it. Hes the type thats happy aslong as he's getting a smoke out of it. I cant blame him, ive always had a buzz off the stuff ive had off him. I even take samples off mine about 6-7 weeks in just to have a smoke while i chop the main lot down. Ill see if i can get a sample off him and send a bit your way mate. You'll be able to tell if its tuttie and let everyone else know then


Ur like that exo then m8 av a sample day 49 is still a very tidy smoke even then, I will often take a whole plant down a day 49 with the exo, last batch I did had 1 at 7wk as usual still got 4oz from her.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 9, 2012)

I've got a new clone only.....it's called Cheesy Doggies Nuts. It's a cross between exo and dog. Should be interesting


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

I was saying bout a normal veg not a reveg, I never done a reveg.

18-20hr with a normal veg has always worked better for me than 24hr.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I've got a new clone only.....it's called Cheesy Doggies Nuts. It's a cross between exo and dog. Should be interesting


Dunno if I fancy that bill they are both so different in flavour n smell dunno how they would mix tastewise?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I was saying bout a normal veg not a reveg, I never done a reveg.
> 
> 18-20hr with a normal veg has always worked better for me than 24hr.


Yh mate reveggin is totally dif ball game than just normal veggin your alright after a few wks and the fucker has turned the corner imo then u can start to hit wm with the big light aswell fuck knows why but the 600s seems to take the reveges longer than it would under a 250-400hps!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2012)

adolff said:


> *When is you giro due cock sucker, you are probz in the same boat LEECH, change your username to DUREX cos you are only good up someones ass or cunt LMFAO *!!!!!
> 
> 
> I dont claim dole, i have paid my taxes, stop talking shit, you have been sucking this country dry from the day you were born you shitbag. Ahhh my leg Im a cripple give me money, more money. You sound like a mixed breed of paki-jew-nigger or your just smelly white trash or scum *IC3M4L3.
> ...


So your openly admittin ya like suckin black cock lmao


----------



## max green (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought this is a growing marijuana site. Some of the guys here are just black this and P*k*s that and ni**er this. This site is about one colour and one colour only which is GREEN. Stop this crap we are all green. Peace


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Dunno if I fancy that bill they are both so different in flavour n smell dunno how they would mix tastewise?


Fucking strength will b there.....flavour wont be to everyones taste. Both exo and dog are that dank taste


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 9, 2012)

Reveg takes ages......but if shes worth it


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking strength will b there.....flavour wont be to everyones taste. Both exo and dog are that dank taste


Cheesy rubber lol dunno if that will be every1s cup of tea.

But will definatly be some strong smoke.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> I keep it on 24hrs lad with low lit light for first wk then lower the light so its more intense to the plant mate seems to get it goin then!! Not sayin sambo is wrong but any gap in light to a plant thats been in flower for over 5-6wks aint gonna help or speed up the reveg its gonna make it that bit longer !! just remember less intense light at first mate seems they take to it betta


Ok cheers mate. Ill get it set up tonight in my old tent and in a week or 2 ill start giving it some time under my 600 and put it back under the tube light to make up the hours till i can afford to get a 250 or 400 to put in there.


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 9, 2012)

Can anyone on here give me a diagnosis on these pics...I'm guessing its a major K deficiency, but I'm a bit stumped cos I'm growing in organic soil in a large 27l container with plenty of wormcasts, fish, blood and bonemeal. I've been feeding once a week with seaweed extract and epsom salt, so it shouldn't be short on trace minerals or Mg.

I'm close enough to harvest that I'm not too worried - I tried a little popcorn 5 days ago, and it was already tasty smoke with a nice hit - but I'd really like to know what this is so I can stop it happening next time.
I've been using filtered pH6.5 (after the kelp, epsom etc is added), and the potting soil in the mix usually keeps the pH in check...but I haven't checked runoff properly for a while now.

Plant is Lemon Skunk x OG18


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 9, 2012)

looks like it's just doing it's thang......dying......chop chop. Nice work.....even a bit of purple


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone gonna watch this loony fall from space?? http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> looks like it's just doing it's thang......dying......chop chop. Nice work.....even a bit of purple


Cheers. Yeah, I'm pretty happy with her. I don't think I've had buds this dense before, so what she lacks in bud size she makes up for in weight!

I think you got to be right about most of the colouring...but those top leaves are proper weird..like crunchy and thickened now...it's not what I'd expect from the leaf just naturally dying back. I thought maybe it was a spider mites when it first started. Lots of little yellow spots. But they all just merged into this thick yellow shit. And no mites ever showed up...

Anyway. She's due for the chop within the week, so I'm not losing sleep over a few fan leaves...cheers Billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks well ready to me.....i get that sort of shit at the end all the time........scissors at the ready. Mind and wear prostate examination gloves


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

If it was in organic soil I wouldn't have been giving it so much extras to be honest. But hey, looks like the flowers are all good. I think it's a bit locked out on the nutrient front. Just give it water and finish it off. I would leave it a bit longer. It's not such a biggie at the end anyway, it will still finiish off.

Looks like you sport an Omega.


MajorCoco said:


> Can anyone on here give me a diagnosis on these pics...I'm guessing its a major K deficiency, but I'm a bit stumped cos I'm growing in organic soil in a large 27l container with plenty of wormcasts, fish, blood and bonemeal. I've been feeding once a week with seaweed extract and epsom salt, so it shouldn't be short on trace minerals or Mg.
> 
> I'm close enough to harvest that I'm not too worried - I tried a little popcorn 5 days ago, and it was already tasty smoke with a nice hit - but I'd really like to know what this is so I can stop it happening next time.
> I've been using filtered pH6.5 (after the kelp, epsom etc is added), and the potting soil in the mix usually keeps the pH in check...but I haven't checked runoff properly for a while now.
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

What you up to these days ya leg-end, 



supersillybilly said:


> Looks well ready to me.....i get that sort of shit at the end all the time........scissors at the ready. Mind and wear prostate examination gloves


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

evening lady boys


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

fucking mods!!! they deleted the origanal posts.

your friend was after u today dura lol

*




Originally Posted by adolff  
When is you giro due cock sucker, you are probz in the same boat LEECH, change your username to DUREX cos you are only good up someones ass or cunt LMFAO !!!!!


I dont claim dole, i have paid my taxes, stop talking shit, you have been sucking this country dry from the day you were born you shitbag. Ahhh my leg Im a cripple give me money, more money. You sound like a mixed breed of paki-jew-nigger or your just smelly white trash or scum IC3M4L3.

I know most of you hate niggers and pakis but dont have the balls to admit it, (we call people like you shitbag nazis).


I hate them, I dont mind them, my best friend is black.... And i suck his cock so go and take a running jump and wake up, you are in denial!!!!!!

*


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking mods!!! they deleted the origanal posts.
> 
> your friend was after u today dura lol
> 
> ...


 god love the ;poor wee soul, ah think its time nurse upped his mediacation and gave him some jello for supper. ah love sad wee fucks like that trying tae go on the wind up, nae brains and nae fuckin common sense, does he really think ahm daft enough tae get intae an argument wae a fuckin spastic like him.lol, haw bawbag ahm fuckin 40 years old that shorta shit mibbe works wae yer wee pals but ahm a bit too long in the tooth!! hahaha fuckin nugget.


----------



## The Ectomorph (Oct 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SS dident even open the case bruv,, closed before it even got anyware fuking dickhed doctors and nurses with no kids reporting ME for parenting skillz not upto ther par,, or watever fucking mongole cunts
> 
> suicidle sunday,, may watch ill manors today,, fak all decent about i dont think
> 
> ...



like the original post on this Ic3, the mongol probs has no kids of her own, thats we she is barren and in a feckin hossy lol those kinda peeps always end up on their own , lying in her own shit n a burst nappy with a helper.. care in the community, its defo underrated Pmsl 

ur a leg-end , and a good dad, just like original post..

where are you silly, u come yet ?


----------



## The Ectomorph (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking mods!!! they deleted the origanal posts.
> 
> your friend was after u today dura lol
> 
> ...



My new T-shirt, cheers Adolf , ur an inspiration lol , I always said u were just an UNDER ACHIEVER msl 

http://rlv.zcache.com.au/i_heart_jews_tee_shirt-r661f77491c0a4b41ace8fb8083da75f1_f0czm_400.jpg


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 9, 2012)

how about this for a shirt..









The Ectomorph said:


> My new T-shirt, cheers Adolf , ur an inspiration lol , I always said u were just an UNDER ACHIEVER msl
> 
> http://rlv.zcache.com.au/i_heart_jews_tee_shirt-r661f77491c0a4b41ace8fb8083da75f1_f0czm_400.jpg


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

jewish mum of the year tonight on channel four. if you win dae ye get a new gas shower?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yes mate, most of its still sittin in the bank. im being a good boy just now.


mate, i wish mine would hurry the fuck up, i got plans for it and its taking the piss now. its gonna make things 10 times better


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

i got my first payment, the double one and i got my second 4 days later, so i just paid off all my dents and got myself sorted, fortunatly i had a grow up as well so im well sorted, got near a grand sittin and nothin i need to spend it on. its a fuckin great feeling


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

I managed to get a tiny sample of that stuff off my mate. He had only left it in the grow room and it had got bleached lol. Sambo i just email you mate


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i got my first payment, the double one and i got my second 4 days later, so i just paid off all my dents and got myself sorted, fortunatly i had a grow up as well so im well sorted, got near a grand sittin and nothin i need to spend it on. its a fuckin great feeling


You can always spend it on me  Got a big list of computer bits and bobs i want to buy once i clear my own debts. Wants me a laptop. But hey, pay cheque from the week before last clears tomorrow, get paid for last weeks work tomorrow, so debt should hopefully be paid off by end of the week, then i'm back to saving up for my hoose.

Quite fancy myself something like a Nexus tablet or some other cheap tablet. Never was able to watch youtube happily on a silly smartphone screen but just something to lie in bed and flick on without having to turn on a big flatscreen and computer etc.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

i got myself a 2nd ahnd laptop last week compaq presario 4 gig ram, 2.1gig dual core amd and half a terrabyte hd. £250. decent unit but may need anew battery,it only lasts about 2 or 3 hours, no sweat there only about £20. fuckin damn site quicker than that other piece of shit.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i got myself a 2nd ahnd laptop last week compaq presario 4 gig ram, 2.1gig dual core amd and half a terrabyte hd. £250. decent unit but may need anew battery,it only lasts about 2 or 3 hours, no sweat there only about £20. fuckin damn site quicker than that other piece of shit.


i really am hoping its within the next few days, been without a fuckng fone for 3 months n need to pay debts. on top of that i need nutes, coco and a new hood (air-cooled) because my old one is fucked and cant set up a veg area now ive flipped again in my tent. the fairy just delivered a exo clone too n im fucked if it goes straight in to flower


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> i really am hoping its within the next few days, been without a fuckng fone for 3 months n need to pay debts. on top of that i need nutes, coco and a new hood (air-cooled) because my old one is fucked and cant set up a veg area now ive flipped again in my tent. the fairy just delivered a exo clone too n im fucked if it goes straight in to flower


have you phoned them? all you need is the reference number off your award letter and did you register at college btw? thats why mines was late, i thought i was registered but i hadnt picked up my student card.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

day 10 flower,, yorkia came took sum cuts on saturday,, no signs of stress so alls real good,, still cant figure out wich is the PE thers 1 PE in ther suwmer lmao

feeding wen i can be bothered,, lol na,, every 3 days atm and they seem to be liking it that way,, anymore they get yellow leaves the fuckers
View attachment 2367061View attachment 2367062View attachment 2367063View attachment 2367064View attachment 2367065



tip top toker said:


> You can always spend it on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh them nexus ones sound good,, make sure its fully customizable onb XDA they have all reviews of the best android tablets,, and worst lol.. research,research,research.. specially with android os


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

whats your veg time on them ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> whats your veg time on them ic3


14 days with 2 days darkeness between veg n flower


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

is that 14 from seed showing?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> is that 14 from seed showing?


clone, m8,, clone only remeber 

EXO-- very spindley,,

swapped out bulb,, seems to have done the trick,, only been a few days but already i can see the boost, im a lazy grower m8 feeding every 3 days n shit,, only look at em that often too,, none of this go inn everyday to check shit, much more rewarding checking twice a week


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> clone, m8,, clone only remeber
> 
> EXO-- very spindley,,


sorry forgot, funny thing is i thought they had that weird clone shape goin on, uneven node spacing. ive a cpl of mutnats right now. so do you count it 2 weeks from fully rooted?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sorry forgot, funny thing is i thought they had that weird clone shape goin on, uneven node spacing. ive a cpl of mutnats right now. so do you count it 2 weeks from fully rooted?


haha np mate,, fuck u know my histroy with seeds, last grow 32,, i ended up with 2 lmao FAIL... sticking to clones,, i know i can do em


2 weeks in box under blue spec cfls,, only 100 watts over 6,, 2 wernt rooted wen arrived,, lost one,, then affter 2 week in box 2 week veg,, then 48 hrs dark,, then flipped


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

implannin sumthin like tah myself. the are ive got is only 3' x 4' so i think ill pull more doing 9 in that area with no veg instead of 4 with a months veg. i'll find out from this grow. im gonna flip them this weekend i think, that way ive one ready at the start of december and another just b4 chrimbo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> implannin sumthin like tah myself. the are ive got is only 3' x 4' so i think ill pull more doing 9 in that area with no veg instead of 4 with a months veg. i'll find out from this grow. im gonna flip them this weekend i think, that way ive one ready at the start of december and another just b4 chrimbo


yeh, i normall do more but, these airpots are fuking huge lol,sum1 sed cut them down but was too late id potted up and dont like fucking with them tbh, yeh mine should be done end of november early december and since its 9th october now,, that dont sound all that far away,spec as i only chek them twice a week,, seems tobe going faste rthan in and out everyday, maybe u should do a sog in that area, scren a screen up and what not?my space is what, 3.5ftx 8ftx celing height,, fuking pain the door been at one end,but leats its on the side, could be rite on the end,thatw ould have been a pain,, what u growing? nefing good?


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

IC3, how big are your pots and how much water do you give them? Every three days is the max I would ever leave any of my plants. I think you could get more growth if you treated them more frequently. Plants will manage with what they get given. A plant that has a constant supply of fresh h2o can grow more efficiently as it is able to take up more nutrients, hence more growth. Just me 2 cents.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh, i normall do more but, these airpots are fuking huge lol,sum1 sed cut them down but was too late id potted up and dont like fucking with them tbh, yeh mine should be done end of november early december and since its 9th october now,, that dont sound all that far away,spec as i only chek them twice a week,, seems tobe going faste rthan in and out everyday, maybe u should do a sog in that area, scren a screen up and what not?my space is what, 3.5ftx 8ftx celing height,, fuking pain the door been at one end,but leats its on the side, could be rite on the end,thatw ould have been a pain,, what u growing? nefing good?


a few bluewidows, 4 ah think, a sharkstooth, an exo-dreamtime, a q querkle and 2 querkle x exos.the last 4 are regs so its a hit or miss, hope to fuck there ladies coz its the last of the fairy sent ones .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

DST said:


> IC3, how big are your pots and how much water do you give them? Every three days is the max I would ever leave any of my plants. I think you could get more growth if you treated them more frequently. Plants will manage with what they get given. A plant that has a constant supply of fresh h2o can grow more efficiently as it is able to take up more nutrients, hence more growth. Just me 2 cents.


I HAVENT DONE A INLET THIS GROW,,should have done but i neevr have

ther the 10 litre airpots, and wen i checked they dident look wilted so they obviously dident need or wer needing food,, wen i leave em the 3 days i get no yellow leaves,,wen i water more fequently i get yellow leaves,, sign of overwater i heard,so not a fucking clue,, but ther only in early flower, l start going in more within the next week,, bring it to every 2 days

about a litre and a bit,, 1 full jug and a bit.. 2 arent on trays so gotta be carefull,, with leakage ect


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

The blue widow is a strain i'd run again. The plant was nice and compact, it was about the same size as the ones i pull just 1 oz off but i got nearly 3 off the blue widow. I did have a bit of hermie in it but not too bad and i only had a few seeds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> The blue widow is a strain i'd run again.



fast finisher aint it?


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, ever checked to see if there are dry patches in the medium. 1 - 1 1/2 litres is not very much for a 10litre air pot with only coco in it. So every week they get around 3 litres. I personally don't think that is very much (inlet or not) When I water I like to get the whole medium soaked, otherwise areas can dry out, become heavily loaded with salts and basically no roots will grow in that area. I give my 3.5 litre pots 1 litre of water. 

Put a couple of old dinner plates, or paint pot lids under the pots to save mess.

Not trying to bust yer baws, just looking at ways to help.

Peace, DST


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

its finished in 6 or 7 weeks, this is my 4th run of them i think. good plant no problems, yeilds average, had few good reports from customers, more than happy. think it all started with a freebie i got from billy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ice i told you this other day mate im upto feeding every day an it takes 3L to soak through in the 10L airpot i got goin now day 6 of 12/12....plant has had a daft long veg mind but still should be every other day at least mate an more then a 1L or so your only gunna fuck ya sen yield wise if you dont pull ya finger out lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Ok, ever checked to see if there are dry patches in the medium. 1 - 1 1/2 litres is not very much for a 10litre air pot with only coco in it. So every week they get around 3 litres. I personally don't think that is very much (inlet or not) When I water I like to get the whole medium soaked, otherwise areas can dry out, become heavily loaded with salts and basically no roots will grow in that area. I give my 3.5 litre pots 1 litre of water.
> 
> Put a couple of old dinner plates, or paint pot lids under the pots to save mess.
> 
> ...



no mate its cool,, all help given is greatfully recieved  its all for my benefit.... thanx il order more a an b this week and up ther feeding to daily a litre a day u reckon? 7 a week?



dura72 said:


> its finished in 6 or 7 weeks, this is my 4th run of them i think. good plant no problems, yeilds average, had few good reports from customers, more than happy. think it all started with a freebie i got from billy.


u doing BW then?? we may have to do a small swapsy at the end since wqer redy at same time,?,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice i told you this other day mate im upto feeding every day an it takes 3L to soak through in the 10L airpot i got goin now day 6 of 12/12....plant has had a daft long veg mind but still should be every other day at least mate an more then a 1L or so your only gunna fuck ya sen yield wise if you dont pull ya finger out lol


i know mate but its a mission getting in plus im nrly out of nuutes il reorder sum tomorrow,,


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah mate no probs, ahll hold some back for you


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah mate no probs, ahll hold some back for you


yeh m8 just a lil bit prcy like..

wen i say mission getting in,, i mean my room,, cfonceaed the enttrance,, propper 10 mn job unhiding it

so whats with yellow leafs wen i feed more regurly??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

about 2 - 3L every other day will be sound for now ice i reckon see how ya go will be best if you can get to everyday waterin but might not get there thirst on, with bein used to the rations lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ice mate id look into some kinda drip feed system or sumut then you can just top the res up a couple a times a week......


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 9, 2012)

i dont think its possible to overwater in coco and airpots.. lolz
i'd water twice i day if i could be bothered.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

ill try get some more pics up soon but that was bout 20days ago i aint been at the location much, they only been getting fed twice a wk?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

i gave these 4 in soil, calmag most feeds until i raped them with ripen must be the lockout lol that was day 35-42 3 different size pots


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice mate id look into some kinda drip feed system or sumut then you can just top the res up a couple a times a week......


yeh just a submesable pump, then pipe going to each plant,, not for this grow i l thin of sumthing for next grow



newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2367133View attachment 2367134
> 
> ill try get some more pics up soon but that was bout 20days ago i aint been at the location much, they only been getting fed twice a wk?


umm yeh lol, everytime i seem to water more often i get yellow leaves? PH you think? i thought coco was no need for PH? 

fuk me everycunts jumping on me for not feeding much lmao OK OK every 2 days then every one day a litre a day

still only on A&B gunna start boost at about week 3-4 maybe...calmag? any good?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

lmao do what works for you ic3, i always read when the pot feels half full and just seemed to find that alot easier with coco than i have wit soil, everyday,twice a week,once a month lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

I chopped the blue widow down at 7 weeks last time and it was quite strong, i found a bit behind my monitor a few days ago and got a good buzz off the joint i had. I found a seed in it that i think was crossed with a barneys farm blue cheese that had hermied on me. I might pop it on the next grow. That was a free seed from the attitude


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao do what works for you ic3, i always read when the pot feels half full and just seemed to find that alot easier with coco than i have wit soil, everyday,twice a week,once a month lol


yeh i normall y feed wen the pots real light,, like empty weight,, u use clay balls tho so ud get more wieght,, so what your syaing is more nutes = bettwe yeild at the end? obviously

ok il try every 2 days for a week,, the to everyday,, shit gunna use a fuk load of nutes


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

I chopped the blue widow down at 7 weeks last time and it was quite strong, i found a bit behind my monitor a few days ago and got a good buzz off the joint i had. I found a seed in it that i think was crossed with a barneys farm blue cheese that had hermied on me. I might pop it on the next grow. That was a free seed from the attitude. Ic3 i would give them about 3L every other day too mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

just thinking,, its all good saying a litre a day,BUT u loose half wen u fee din airpots,, all fucking spills out onto the trays


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 9, 2012)

i blame the airpots!!!!!! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i blame the airpots!!!!!! lol


yeh thats it!!! i do feed enough,, its the POTS MAN!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

Icz3 i use a watering can with one of the sprinkler attatchments on the end. I dont get hardly any spil from the sides anymore. I water them slowly till i get run off from the bottom


----------



## unlucky (Oct 9, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey unlucky! do use canna nutes?



i do for now, why do you ask ?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 9, 2012)

&#8203;best time of the day, how are we all ?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 9, 2012)

cool, doll. im off to bedddy baws


----------



## unlucky (Oct 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cool, doll. im off to bedddy baws


&#8203;doll lol ? don't be getting all yanky on me dura. sleep tight


----------



## unlucky (Oct 9, 2012)

&#8203;bet chunky is in bed feeding off bed crums and fluff lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Icz3 i use a watering can with one of the sprinkler attatchments on the end. I dont get hardly any spil from the sides anymore. I water them slowly till i get run off from the bottom


oh lol i do just throw it in like!! haha,, see critizm welcome 

i will buy one


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone doing an outdoor grow down south? Looking to get an idea of when frost is going to happen. Got a Super Silver Haze guerilla(shared project) on the go and it's not been flowering that long. Hoping for a late frost!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Anyone doing an outdoor grow down south? Looking to get an idea of when frost is going to happen. Got a Super Silver Haze guerilla(shared project) on the go and it's not been flowering that long. Hoping for a late frost!


thats the morning frosts started in scotland in the south so i reckon you'll have it within a fortnite at most mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

Morning, went to see John Bishop last night. My friend now makes me cringe. He's 43 and tries to sniff youngsters and he can't pull it off anymore. Watching someone crash and burn is not a pretty sight


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

i wouldnt even try, the uni is full of them but i'd just look like a dirty old man, at some point i'll find one with a daddy crush issue but in the meantime i'll stick to late 20s as the youngest i can chance it with, my own bird is 29.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

Aye the girls were creeper out.....had to drag him away......I'll see u soon Dura


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

ok mate, ahll not be far.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2012)

hows all the xmas grows going then,my mate was out with wife and child and 5 t 8 guys swords the lot look his grow,in and out,ppl just see them leave.mad


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 10, 2012)

keep yir eye oot fir ma bird dura softsecrets 22 lol


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

sounds like you don't have enough time. Even a quick finishing SSH is going to be around 9 weeks indoors. So outdoors it should have shown pre flowers in August and then kicking off in September flowering. Problem with sativas outdoors in Northern Europe is that they'll almost wait until it's 12/12 before flowering, by which time it's too late. Good luuck, I would be ordering bubble bags if I were you.



hsfkush said:


> Anyone doing an outdoor grow down south? Looking to get an idea of when frost is going to happen. Got a Super Silver Haze guerilla(shared project) on the go and it's not been flowering that long. Hoping for a late frost!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i wouldnt even try, the uni is full of them but i'd just look like a dirty old man, at some point i'll find one with a daddy crush issue but in the meantime i'll stick to late 20s as the youngest i can chance it with, my own bird is 29.


yeh daddy issus,, the damadegs ones alway wok out best¬¬

so im to 48 hour feeding , will get a watering bottle today with the nozzle on,,


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Some exo clone only action.










Peace, DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Some exo clone only action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fort ur in the dam>? howd u get a uk clone only?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Some exo clone only action.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


fort ur in the dam>? howd u get a uk clone only?

anyone use the canna bio boost in coco?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-BIO-BOOST-250ml-CANNA-BIOBOOST-ORGANIC-BIO-BOOST-250-ml-/221128726468?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337c4c97c4


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fort ur in the dam>? howd u get a uk clone only?


fuk off nosey!!!!! lol. UK clone only's learn to swim at an early age!

Is it okay that I have Livers as well? I thought I had already past this with the Board of UK clone only's!!! lol. I'll get Sambo to have a word with them, he'll square it all out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2012)

sweet cheeziness dsters id like to get my hands all over that again.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> fuk off nosey!!!!! lol. UK clone only's learn to swim at an early age!
> 
> Is it okay that I have Livers as well? I thought I had already past this with the Board of UK clone only's!!! lol. I'll get Sambo to have a word with them, he'll square it all out.


fuking sambo so ther now uk/dam clone onlys..

just orderd more nutes,, and sum ducting to get my carbon f ilter hooked up wen ther stinkin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2012)

those UK clone biotches are even in cali!! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> fuk off nosey!!!!! lol. UK clone only's learn to swim at an early age!
> 
> Is it okay that I have Livers as well? I thought I had already past this with the Board of UK clone only's!!! lol. I'll get Sambo to have a word with them, he'll square it all out.


Yeah m8 a few of them made it to Ireland too an there lovin it over here, looking like they don't wana leave!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2012)

few pics of the exo and psycho scrogg, the two plants were around the same size when put in the scrogg but now the exo is only taking up about 1/4 of the scrogg, the psychosis has just takin over. the nets about 6' x 4'

theres an aroma from seed in an oxypot in the backround u might be able to see, hasnt been giving any attention, just topped up and let do its thing. still loooking at least 2 off it, everything is about 3 weeks in 12/12


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2012)

and a few off the 11 exo and 7 psychosis in 2 nine pot big wilmas, not much room to get pics in here, these are 18 days in 12/12 and again the psychosis are a lot bigger than the exo, they just seem to grow like fuck in these wilma systems, plants are about 3 1/2 feet from top of pot, def goina try keepin them smaller next time cos this is pretty hard to fuckin handle, if im not happy then i might give coco a run, 

ano pics arent the best and lights on but once they start showin big buds ill get a few good ones up


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2012)

cant wait till i get the bottle to grow again lol,i get so paranoid its been a while


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking sambo so ther now uk/dam clone onlys..


what!!!!!! you think I paid for my clone only, lol, get tae!. 

Exo was given out free by people, I ain't paying for that shit. It was the Fairy who sent me it, she's lovely, she never charges you!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2012)

can you buy male pollen or order it from the us?


----------



## Ontheball (Oct 10, 2012)

Alrite all whered all these new peeps come from ?!?! anyone that can remember me get in contact please.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ontheball said:


> Alrite all whered all these new peeps come from ?!?! anyone that can remember me get in contact please.



long time mate, where ya been?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> what!!!!!! you think I paid for my clone only, lol, get tae!.
> 
> Exo was given out free by people, I ain't paying for that shit. It was the Fairy who sent me it, she's lovely, she never charges you!!!


paid?? wer did i say that? lmao,, 

neway,, u finding em spindley like? mine are real spindley


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2012)

Ontheball said:


> Alrite all whered all these new peeps come from ?!?! anyone that can remember me get in contact please.


wb mate...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> wb mate...


sure i k now that id otb rings a bell?maybe my old id eh?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

Ontheball said:


> Alrite all whered all these new peeps come from ?!?! anyone that can remember me get in contact please.



alright mate


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 10, 2012)

UK is the origin not the exclusivity...
Theres something called a postal service or the largest drug dealing network in the world as its also known.



IC3M4L3 said:


> fort ur in the dam>? howd u get a uk clone only?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> UK is the origin not the exclusivity...
> Theres something called a postal service or the largest drug dealing network in the world as its also known.


haha ya patronising tosser!! i wouldnt have thought it would have survived the journey?? props on saving them!! spreading the love wordwide


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

Just thought id let you all know im gonna be selling my seed collection if anyones interested , theres shit loads of strains and top notch genetics but im never going to get through them all and im deffo not gonna get through 10 - 15 of each strain lol .... There mostly regs so great for breeding projects aswell ... anyone interested PM me and ill send a list and a price ... not selling them individual though so dont ask lol .... and there alot cheaper than you think


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Must I go all TTT on ya! lol. I said, "think", I never wrote "say or said"



IC3M4L3 said:


> paid?? wer did i say that? lmao,,
> 
> neway,, u finding em spindley like? mine are real spindley


And I always provide some sort of support for them, be it screen or tied up, etc,.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

?????????????? Wtf rob you spend half ya time hangin outta peeps arses after free seeds na ya sellin um???? Lmao
Hope you aint sellin random bagseed as dank?? Lol

How's it hangin anyhow bro?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Must I go all TTT on ya! lol. I said, "think", I never wrote "say or said"
> 
> 
> And I always provide some sort of support for them, be it screen or tied up, etc,.


yeh ive been seeing people with these things they stik on the pots with a round thing at top for plants,, look kinda cool,, i will take a look


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

They sell them at the garden centres for tomatoes IC3. But you can get away with using stakes to be honest. I went down to mine and they wanted like 15-20 euro for different sizes, ferk off with that, some bamboos for a euro or 2 will do me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2012)

@ ic3 wheres the best place to watch films online at the min m8, aint watched fuck all in ages and im bored te fuck, any recommendations?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2012)

You'll find most any film you want at 1channel.ch Same for tv shows.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You'll find most any film you want at 1channel.ch Same for tv shows.


cheers ttt, ill check it out


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 10, 2012)

I liked to stream my films in divx and found that channel1 was more flash format. I used to use the QSS but it closed so i started using that dailyflix but i didnt find that as good. Do you know any good ones for divx or avi films?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

There was a time in my life when I would lock myself away in my room and wank all day. I remember it like it was yesterday.
It was yesterday.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

can I hang out someone's arse pls.......I'm not fussy, just close ma eyes and it could be anyone


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

i dont appriciate your comment pukka but what ever .... cant be bothered anymore


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

evenin bill, the kiddies are squabbling.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

Wtf you on we ya plonker???.......was on a wind up...please tell?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

Where's the other post gone?? Wonded why it won't let me reply to it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i dont appriciate your comment pukka but what ever .... cant be bothered anymore


Touchy fucker arnt ya, guess that's the ginger comin threw mate....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

im ginger too yae cunt ARE YOU CALLING ME FUCKIN TOUCHY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

Come on give us a bitch fight ya pair of cows.lol

Duras mare touchy than old Jimmy Sav


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bitch fight......pull her bra off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ ic3 wheres the best place to watch films online at the min m8, aint watched fuck all in ages and im bored te fuck, any recommendations?


http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/

if you use firefox and have fast video downloader addon running,, u can use it and get most downloaded in mp4 or flv if u just wanna watch



supersillybilly said:


> Come on give us a bitch fight ya pair of cows.lol
> 
> Duras mare touchy than old Jimmy Sav


lmao indstigater


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

instigator........fuck me where DID you learn to spell??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

No bitch fight soz lads lol I like rob he's a good lad just bein a mardy fucka thats all .....I even had to read my post back a few times to see if I was bein a twat lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im ginger too yae cunt ARE YOU CALLING ME FUCKIN TOUCHY!!!!!!!!!!!


yes you ginger TOUCHY FUCKTARD! do i need to inform adolf of this outburst this a weed forum after all lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

Kick her in the twat!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yes you ginger TOUCHY FUCKTARD! do i need to inform adolf of this outburst this a weed forum after all lmao


Right on cue


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

oh god please dont, not adolf....his spelling is actually worse than 1c3's.....my love of the english language just couldnt handle it....you do realise that im actually studying english at uni???this website makes me weep at times!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> No bitch fight soz lads lol I like rob he's a good lad just bein a mardy fucka thats all .....I even had to read my post back a few times to see if I was bein a twat lol


i aint being mardy at all , i dont appriciate the fact you say i basicly bum people for free seeds ..... i aint arguing about it , sick of all the BS on riu ... im selling my seed collection , if any one is interested PM me if not then thats cool ... no aguement to be had .


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

Ill bum you for your seeds. Quite ironic....my seed for your seeds.lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i aint being mardy at all , i dont appriciate the fact you say i basicly bum people for free seeds ..... i aint arguing about it , sick of all the BS on riu ... im selling my seed collection , if any one is interested PM me if not then thats cool ... no aguement to be had .


Haha ya still at it.....I told ya I was takin piss mate.... so furry muff if you don't believe me.....you got that little man syndrome bad today mate plus the hair no wonder you stressed lol.....lighten up ffs mate you makin ya sen look guilty of it lolol an stop crying about riu bs it's all I see ya do lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> instigator........fuck me where DID you learn to spell??


i had a scotish english teacher,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THER lies the problem i guess



dura72 said:


> oh god please dont, not adolf....his spelling is actually worse than 1c3's.....my love of the english language just couldnt handle it....you do realise that im actually studying english at uni???this website makes me weep at times!!


FUK UUU!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha ya still at it.....I told ya I was takin piss mate.... so furry muff if you don't believe me.....you got that little man syndrome bad today mate plus the hair no wonder you stressed lol.....lighten up ffs mate you makin ya sen look guilty of it lolol an stop crying about riu bs it's all I see ya do lol



ign ore the PM i sent after reading this you can go fuck yaself mate ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i had a scotish english teacher,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THER lies the problem i guess


My girlfriend is Polish and her English teacher was Russian!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, its back on


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha ya still at it.....I told ya I was takin piss mate.... so furry muff if you don't believe me.....you got that little man syndrome bad today mate plus the hair no wonder you stressed lol.....lighten up ffs mate you makin ya sen look guilty of it lolol an stop crying about riu bs it's all I see ya do lol


and also it aint little man syndrome im the one stating i aint arguing ....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My girlfriend is Polish and her English teacher was Russian!



girlfriend!!! be honest, its a mail order bride....the polish really will do the jobs that no british person wants


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> ign ore the PM i sent after reading this you can go fuck yaself mate ....


That's the fuckin spirit lad......an wernt like you was nice in the pm anyhow lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;iJIf9uj-X1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJIf9uj-X1I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> girlfriend!!! be honest, its a mail order bride....the polish really will do the jobs that no british person wants


Lol no mate, a proper one.

She's actually has a bloody good education, a (Polish) Bsc in Business management and economics and an (English) Msc in marketing and management.

She's dizzy as hell with fuck all common sense though!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My girlfriend is Polish and her English teacher was Russian!


yes see and ur just as much a tosser as i am!!!the teachers man!!!!!!!!!!
hows the ladies m8??

dont forget to use that invite i sent u man,, it will get cancelled


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes see and ur just as much a tosser as i am!!!the teachers man!!!!!!!!!!


.......Eh?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .......Eh?


exactly............ 

how they doing mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

So here's a look at my 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Las's pheno) which I will from here on out refer to as 'Smelly Fingerez', sorry Don but it needs a name and I can't be arsed explaining the parents anymore!

A couple of tent shot's.




The oldest (by a week believe it or not) and this is the keeper so far.

I cut out the apicle tip late on to improve yield by flattening out the top of the plant and turning all the top shoots into main colas (call the technique 'topping' if you like but it doesn't have the same effect), then I removed all the fan leaves and let it bush. 

This particular pheno seems to suit this quite well.




The younger 2 have been left natural other than a few bottom fan leaves being removed as they were just getting in the way.



They will all be getting flipped 12/12 in around a week so that I can have something for xmas.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't you start aswell yorky lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 10, 2012)

All good so far Yorkie, just make sure dad and spaz on standby.lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

WOOHOOO id say wers wally but more like wers rashid!! hahaha


hows the cuts yorkie? ded? lol

u know wen ur gunna say summet then ur mind goes blank.. thats me abotu now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Don't you start aswell yorky lol


I have no idea what you're talking about mate. 



supersillybilly said:


> All good so far Yorkie, just make sure dad and spaz on standby.lol


Well a little birdy tells me that the dickhead uncle who was sniffing round the grow house that time, the same one who fucked me over on the job at the restaurant is growing himself now.

Apparently the whole restaurant is now full of tents since they fucked me off and closed down. Both beer cellars and the upstairs function room!

Me knowing the layout of the building and this little birdy saying they spent a fair few grand on equipment tells me that they should be capable of pulling £30.000-£50.000 crops. I thought about getting a team together and taxing em.



IC3M4L3 said:


> hows the cuts yorkie? ded? lol


No but I'm building an aero cloner with a fogger unit this week so they'll be going in that before long. I can't be fucking around with propagators and Rockwool anymore, it's just not professional!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No but I'm building an aero cloner with a fogger unit this week so they'll be going in that before long. I can't be fucking around with propagators and Rockwool anymore, it's just not professional!


an your saying gaffa tape and drinking straws and tupperware tubs IS professional? lmao

if u get a team toetheger bruv IM IN!!

if ther not ded now tho m8 thats a good sign tho innit?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 10, 2012)

give me a shout if your a man down for the team, bill'll drive me down.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> give me a shout if your a man down for the team, bill'll drive me down.


fuk me rite bunch of pysco's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/latest-news/top-stories/duped-leeds-drug-dealer-told-to-hand-over-60-000-of-ill-gotten-gains-1-5006204#.UHXkMr6W0Fs.facebook

fucking wounded


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

This thread gets betta lmao im gone for a day and 
dura's rattling on about his english lesson 
pukka's bein a cunt 
Robbie's sellin his beloved seeds 
yorkie's still toppin his plants and is on a mish to get a swat team together 
sambo's still a fat ginger tosser
Dst's stole our clones 
and last but not least ic3 still has'nt got the hang of growin haha
will this place get any wetter haha 
Sorry if i missed any1 out im sure u av ya qualities lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> give me a shout if your a man down for the team, bill'll drive me down.


Billy and a transit full of mad Scottish cunts was the first thing on my mind mate!

I'm gonna stake the place out over the winter and see what's what.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/latest-news/top-stories/duped-leeds-drug-dealer-told-to-hand-over-60-000-of-ill-gotten-gains-1-5006204#.UHXkMr6W0Fs.facebook
> 
> fucking wounded


lmfao now thats made my day !!
I bet the cunt is singin like a canary lol just goes to show how naive sum of these young cunts are lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> lmfao now thats made my day !!
> I bet the cunt is singin like a canary lol just goes to show how naive sum of these young cunts are lol


lol i know,, fucking ecenmt for 48k IMO

wats happnin buddy,, am i saving these up then for wen ur ready and we will just do a bulk swap?? going tesco tesco bbs


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Billy and a transit full of mad Scottish cunts was the first thing on my mind mate!
> 
> I'm gonna stake the place out over the winter and see what's what.


If i were u yorkie id keep away bro and watch em burn the lot down or get done by the plod !! 
Do ya know how many get away with pullin crops off like that?? It aint as many as there used to be mate believe me and if they seem as hotters as u say they are they are onto a loss already lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i know,, fucking ecenmt for 48k IMO
> 
> wats happnin buddy,, am i saving these up then for wen ur ready and we will just do a bulk swap?? going tesco tesco bbs


Yh man keep em safe for me lad no probs !!
Cement looks fuck all like charlie and who the fuck does a deal in a car park like that lmao i mean come on if u got 48k sittin about and you wanna do somethin with it be carefull and play its safe the lad has only hiself to blame imo to big to soon comes to mind lol shame really probley could of been a good runner for sum man!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> If i were u yorkie id keep away bro and watch em burn the lot down or get done by the plod !!
> Do ya know how many get away with pullin crops off like that?? It aint as many as there used to be mate believe me and if they seem as hotters as u say they are they are onto a loss already lol


Yeah I thought about that option as well, just let em get on with it. They certainly don't have the distribution channels for that kind of weight so it won't be long before something fucks up. 

But when the dickheads who straight rip you for a good £3000 are family and you've shaken hands with the skeletons in their closet it really sticks in your throat mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I thought about that option as well, just let em get on with it. They certainly don't have the distribution channels for that kind of weight so it won't be long before something fucks up.
> 
> But when the dickheads who straight rip you for a good £3000 are family and you've shaken hands with the skeletons in their closet it really sticks in your throat mate.


been there mate believe me you got no1 were money and drugs are involved believe me and a op the size that it is gets attention from the wrong crowd and with more than 1 person involved wots the bettin it gets busted before they even pull there money back!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> been there mate believe me you got no1 were money and drugs are involved believe me and a op the size that it is gets attention from the wrong crowd and with more than 1 person involved wots the bettin it gets busted before they even pull there money back!!


for sure the junkei fucker,, yorkie YOU shouldnt have even known about that grow,, so that shows u how amateur they are,,make your chioce;0

how long now chedz? n wats ready first/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

On to a brighter note, I came across sale of the century earlier today.

So I need a bucket with a lid to build an aerocloner.

These fuckers......



.......are £3 at my growshop and are a little too tall for my needs, about half the size would be ideal.

So I pops into Aldi with the bird to pick some veg up and what do I come across but this.......



So I grabbed a tub and the girlfriend say's "What the fuck do you want that for?" I said "I don't, I want the bucket it's in for 99p".

She say's "so what will you do with the stuff inside?", "bin it" I said.

But on second thought's I can re-grout my bathroom floor tiles.....



And use the bucket for the cloner when I've finished!

Best quid I've ever spent.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

Then again I've just realised why it's so cheap, It's fucking GREY!

Ah well, I needed the bucket regardless.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie YOU shouldnt have even known about that grow,, so that shows u how amateur they are,,make your chioce


Yeah I found out because the silly twats offered the trimming job to somebody my dad knows (he won't tell me who), this person told my dad and my dad was on the phone to me within the hour!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I found out because the silly twats offered the trimming job to somebody my dad knows (he won't tell me who), this person told my dad and my dad was on the phone to me within the hour!



int white the wrong colour for the tub to be? shouldnt it be black or sum other colour? just not shit>? or is it black they cant be? fuk know but rite colour?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I found out because the silly twats offered the trimming job to somebody my dad knows (he won't tell me who), this person told my dad and my dad was on the phone to me within the hour!


Lmao trimming job av heard it all now muhahahahaha id want same cut as the lads that grew it and thats even with them trimmin with me lol fuckin idiots !!

So wots the crack with the cloner wot ya got in mind??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> int white the wrong colour for the tub to be? shouldnt it be black or sum other colour? just not shit>? or is it black they cant be? fuk know but rite colour?


Just not see through so light can't get to the roots, if so a bit of duct tape will sort it.



cheddar1985 said:


> So wots the crack with the cloner wot ya got in mind??


That bucket with a load of 2" holes in the top to sit neoprene collars in and then a floating fogger unit in the bottom, job done.

Fogger unit.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180982968684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

It should be built with clones in by the end of next week.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> for sure the junkei fucker,, yorkie YOU shouldnt have even known about that grow,, so that shows u how amateur they are,,make your chioce;0
> 
> how long now chedz? n wats ready first/


Next wk 3of pukkas gkxblues and 2 exo are comin down then a wk later the lemon then 2wks later 3 exo and 3gkxpsychosis then 2 wks later 3 exo and 2pineapple then a mix of the 2x gk crosses with 7in toltal then a exo run then a slh run and it should be new yr by then lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

Laters boys, the bird is wining for attention. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Next wk 3of pukkas gkxblues and 2 exo are comin down then a wk later the lemon then 2wks later 3 exo and 3gkxpsychosis then 2 wks later 3 exo and 2pineapple then a mix of the 2x gk crosses with 7in toltal then a exo run then a slh run and it should be new yr by then lmao


ok mate il take a Z of the EXO then if thats orite? if we end up with 2 my way il take 1 and half of the exo and half oz of the gkX that orite buddy?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> laters boys, the bird is wining for attention. Lol


make sure u look outa that window!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Next wk 3of pukkas gkxblues and 2 exo are comin down then a wk later the lemon then 2wks later 3 exo and 3gkxpsychosis then 2 wks later 3 exo and 2pineapple then a mix of the 2x gk crosses with 7in toltal then a exo run then a slh run and it should be new yr by then lmao


Fairy Chedder, fairy!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2012)

Howdy all. Hope things are well. 

Just in for an hour before bed. 30 of the next 48 hours are gonna be at work. Finished the weed kuroi left me lat night, damn my self-discipline. Could really do with a big bag of weed for these late finish straight to bed nights.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Got it today dura so all good bro, just gotta wait for the bigger bit now.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just not see through so light can't get to the roots, if so a bit of duct tape will sort it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds spot on yorkie ow many clones can ya fit in the too of that??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok mate il take a Z of the EXO then if thats orite? if we end up with 2 my way il take 1 and half of the exo and half oz of the gkX that orite buddy?


No probs lad !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fairy Chedder, fairy!


Is nt that the washin up liquid lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 10, 2012)

Later boys 6 30am start for me tomoz cuttin it short as is lol!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Later boys 6 30am start for me tomoz cuttin it short as is lol!!


NN, i feel bad getting to bed at 1 for a 10am start :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No probs lad !!


CHEERS MAN



tip top toker said:


> NN, i feel bad getting to bed at 1 for a 10am start :/


stil graftin TT? last its geting colder now so ur not in a kicthen wen its 80+ outside, shit ahaha,, ul have to take sum pics of sum good shit your cooking,, tantelize our tasetbuds

did i read correctly eaelier? sum1 is SELLING seeds they wer GIFTED? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

should have called it Stinky Pinky!!!!! lol.



The Yorkshireman said:


> So here's a look at my 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Las's pheno) which I will from here on out refer to as 'Smelly Fingerez', sorry Don but it needs a name and I can't be arsed explaining the parents anymore!
> 
> A couple of tent shot's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

missed that post yesterday yorkie. looking like they'll take off. hows the funk off them? can't believe that ones only a week older. hope it's not a gadgie. they usually veg faster.

smelly fingerez crossed.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 11, 2012)

your better off using a food grade bucket to make the cloner at least u know no chemicals lurking that could fuck ur plants. and you can get foggers for a 3rd of that price if ur willing to wait 2 weeks for delivery from china.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

morning homos.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2012)

DST said:


> should have called it Stinky Pinky!!!!! lol.


Stinky Pinky already exists mate, T.H. seeds the breeder lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> your better off using a food grade bucket to make the cloner at least u know no chemicals lurking that could fuck ur plants. and you can get foggers for a 3rd of that price if ur willing to wait 2 weeks for delivery from china.View attachment 2369174View attachment 2369175View attachment 2369176


did you get the dome separate then fella?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

they were selling those cloners on e-bay for about £30, wasnta fogger though it was just a normal dwc air pump


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah bought the dome £6 from garden centre called a bell cloche


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2012)

Was wondering where that dome was from, seen you post pics some where else cheesier nice 1 think I might have a bash at 1 some time.

How do peeps?.....I'm fuckin fuming all memory is wiped on me laptop lost all pics an vids of the baby seriously wanna smash it to bits....is there owt I can do?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sounds spot on yorkie ow many clones can ya fit in the too of that??


I think about 9, 10 at a push and that's only because the neoprene collars are 2" wide.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> missed that post yesterday yorkie. looking like they'll take off. hows the funk off them? can't believe that ones only a week older. hope it's not a gadgie. they usually veg faster.
> 
> smelly fingerez crossed.


All 3 are female. I put 4 beans down and got 1 male showing sex at 4 nodes so it got dashed.

They all smell like burnt rubber but the bigger one has a slightly sweeter edge to it. The big one has an awesome growth pattern, it just keeps wanting to send out shoots but the internodes are really short with super rigid branches. Seems like it could be a yielder.

The smaller 2 have thinner branches with really really long internodes like the 'Exo' yet they're still quite rigid like the big one.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was wondering where that dome was from, seen you post pics some where else cheesier nice 1 think I might have a bash at 1 some time.
> 
> How do peeps?.....I'm fuckin fuming all memory is wiped on me laptop lost all pics an vids of the baby seriously wanna smash it to bits....is there owt I can do?


how the fuk have u done that pukka? lool

plug drive in externally or into a pc and use data recorvery

skydrive n hotmail is good for storage,personal pics ect,, i mean microsstf is going NOWER issit?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was wondering where that dome was from, seen you post pics some where else cheesier nice 1 think I might have a bash at 1 some time.How do peeps?.....I'm fuckin fuming all memory is wiped on me laptop lost all pics an vids of the baby seriously wanna smash it to bits....is there owt I can do?


Dont save anything new on that drive mate. Get a program for data recovery i used mini tool power data recovery free edition. Run it and tell it what drive to recover but you'll have to have a different storage device otherwise it'll save over the data you want to get back


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'm fuckin fuming all memory is wiped on me laptop lost all pics an vids of the baby seriously wanna smash it to bits....is there owt I can do?


My dad used to own a couple of PC repair shops and one of his engineers had some software that recovered data from hard drives even after they had been formatted, I'll give him a ring and see if he can remember the name of it or where to get it.

If that fails you could try and take it to a PC repair shop and they should be able to do the same thing for a small fee.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My dad used to own a couple of PC repair shops and one of his engineers had some software that recovered data from hard drives even after they had been formatted, I'll give him a ring and see if he can remember the name of it or where to get it.
> 
> If that fails you could try and take it to a PC repair shop and they should be able to do the same thing for a small fee.


i do data recovery here m8,, i make good money doing it,, got a good c it dont take as long here is what i use EVERN after formats and partition removals

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2500760/EASEUS.Data.Recovery.Wizard.Professional.v5.5.1.Retail++{projectmyskills}.html

IF YOU REALLY have trouble send me the drive and il do it for you and return it bak sorted!

ive actually ran recovery on the c drive i had OS installed, while runningthe os,, asks after wer u wanna save shit,,remember to filter what ur looking for .jpeg.avi or watever


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do data recovery here m8,, i make good money doing it,, got a good c it dont take as long here is what i use EVERN after formats and partition removals
> 
> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2500760/EASEUS.Data.Recovery.Wizard.Professional.v5.5.1.Retail++%7Bprojectmyskills%7D.html
> 
> ...


There you go Pukka, job done.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did i read correctly eaelier? sum1 is SELLING seeds they wer GIFTED? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


No you didnt read right mate so go and read it again ... i said im selling a seed collection NOT seeds ive been gifted ..... as per usual people read what they want to not what was put .... 

This is exactly what i meant about your post pukka , what you put makes it look like im selling free seeds when its far from it ......

i know you posted in jest mate but like i said in the PM its not how i read it and clearly not how others are reading it ... even if it is only IC3 .....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2012)

give me them seeds boy!
[video=youtube_share;5af5IRHA6rY]http://youtu.be/5af5IRHA6rY[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> No you didnt read right mate so go and read it again ... i said im selling a seed collection NOT seeds ive been gifted ..... as per usual people read what they want to not what was put ....
> 
> This is exactly what i meant about your post pukka , what you put makes it look like im selling free seeds when its far from it ......
> 
> i know you posted in jest mate but like i said in the PM its not how i read it and clearly not how others are reading it ... even if it is only IC3 .....


lmao u need to chillax on them ROIDS mate,, ur taking everything too seriously  plus ud delted your comments so i couldnt see for sure

AND what u mean ONLY ic3? lmao ok ok m8


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao u need to chillax on them ROIDS mate,, ur taking everything too seriously  plus ud delted your comments so i couldnt see for sure
> 
> AND what u mean ONLY ic3? lmao ok ok m8


chillax ? there was no stress or negativity in that post mate so stop trying to jump on the bandwagon ... i didnt delete any comment about what seeds i was selling so again you are wrong mate .... 

and as for saying ONLY IC3 its because your not exactly known to read stuff properly or write a reply in english ...


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

lol.......im not getting involved but i gotta agree with the final part of that statement.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> and as for saying ONLY IC3 its because your not exactly known to read stuff properly or write a reply in english ...



lol tushey


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2012)

pmsl , leave IC3 alone ! he has a bad foot !


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

Socialism: You have 2 cows and you give one to your neighbour.

Communism: You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and gives you some milk.

Fascism: You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and sells you some milk.

Nazism: You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and shoots you.

Bureaucratism: You have 2 cows; the Government takes both, shoots one, milks the other and throws the milk away..

Traditional Capitalism: You have 2 cows. You sell one and buy a bull. You herd multiplies, and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.

A American Corporation: You have 2 cows. You sell one, and force the other to produce the milk of four cows. Later, you hire a consultant to analyse why the cow dropped dead.

A French Corporation: You have 2 cows. You go on strike because you want three cows.

Japanese Corporation: You have 2 cows. You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce twenty times the milk. You then create a clever cow cartoon image called Cowkimon and market them Worldwide.

A German Corporation: You have 2 cows. You reengineer them so they live for 100 years, eat once a month, and milk themselves.

A British Corporation: You have 2 cows. Both are mad.

An Italian Corporation: You have 2 cows, but you don't know where they are. You break for lunch.

A Russian Corporation: You have 2 cows. You count them and learn you have five cows. You count them again and learn you have 42 cows. You count them again and learn you have 2 cows. You stop counting cows and open another bottle of vodka.

A Swiss Corporation: You have 5000 cows. None of which belong to you. You charge others for storing them.

Chinese Corporation: You have 2 cows. You have 300 people milking them. You claim full employment, high bovine productivity, and arrest the newsman who reported the numbers.

An Iraqi Corporation: Everyone thinks you have lots of cows. You tell them that you have none. No one believes you and they bomb your ass. You still have no cows, but at least now you are part of a Democracy.......

Counter Culture: 'Wow, dig it, like there's these 2 cows, man, grazing in the hemp field. You gotta have some of this milk!'

Surrealism: You have two giraffes. The government requires you to take harmonica lessons.

Fatalist: You have 2 doomed cows...

Hong Kong Capitalism: You have 2 cows. You sell 3 of them to your publicly listed company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all 4 cows back, with a tax deduction for keeping 5 cows. The milk rights of 6 cows are transferred via a Panamanian intermediary to a Cayman Islands company secretly owned by the majority shareholder, who sells the rights to all 7 cows' milk back to the listed company and proceeds from the sale are deferred. The annual report says that the company owns 8 cows, with an option on one more. Meanwhile, you kill the 2 cows because the feng shui is bad.

An Arkansas Corporation: You have 2 cows. That one on the left is kinda cute.

An Indian Corporation: You have 2 cows. You worship them.

An Australian Corporation: You have 2 cows. Business seems pretty good. You close the office and go down the pub to celebrate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im not getting involved but


........lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2012)

Rob I told ya in last pm I was leaving it end of....you keep posting about it in the UKer then your gunna get a reply.......I'd actually forgot till then...

Cheers for help lads will see if I can sort it when I'm home....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> ........lol.


u can stfu tooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was wondering where that dome was from, seen you post pics some where else cheesier nice 1 think I might have a bash at 1 some time.
> 
> How do peeps?.....I'm fuckin fuming all memory is wiped on me laptop lost all pics an vids of the baby seriously wanna smash it to bits....is there owt I can do?


if you know someone very good with computers they can still retrieve the info even if its been "deleted", think its called an extraction or something, same thing the police do when they confiscate someones PC, my mates done it a few times on my pc`s when HDD`s have failed or gone screwy


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My dad used to own a couple of PC repair shops and one of his engineers had some software that recovered data from hard drives even after they had been formatted, I'll give him a ring and see if he can remember the name of it or where to get it.
> 
> If that fails you could try and take it to a PC repair shop and they should be able to do the same thing for a small fee.


Think the program my mate used to use was called "SiSoftware Sandra" or something similiar


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Think the program my mate used to use was called "SiSoftware Sandra" or something similiar


i think we got him sorted m8!! the police use a much lower level program,, not shit yus normal people can get our hands on,, they can try with my pc but its crypted up to deth,,so the can have at it )


well decided now to bit the bullet and put sum effort into this growing thing im menna be doing lol.. waterin eevry 2 days now  try this more feeding more growth theory out,royal pain tho getting into my grow space, lol fuking joke! ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think we got him sorted m8!! the police use a much lower level program,, not shit yus normal people can get our hands on,, they can try with my pc but its crypted up to deth,,so the can have at it )


Eye mine uses a program I got from a hacker friend back in the day, it uses a picture to let you in rather than a password!

I then blow up the picture in Paint and remove or alter 1 pixel, save it and done. They'll have a fucking job brute forcing that!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye mine uses a program I got from a hacker friend back in the day, it uses a picture to let you in rather than a password!
> 
> I then blow up the picture in Paint and remove or alter 1 pixel, save it and done. They'll have a fucking job brute forcing that!


yeh mate,, you cant have all that gay midget porn being found!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate,, you cant have all that gay midget porn being found!!


I'm a Bestiality and Necrophilia man my self. 

Quick, before the rigor set's in!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm a Bestiality and Necraphilia man my self.


i seen 1 a few weeks back , Jap piece ,shoving HUGE bull frogs up her self, squashing em,deep throating em, bear in mind they were all still alive !, as she was jamming them up herself ,they were gribbiting like fook ! ,poor little bstards .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> i seen 1 a few weeks back , Jap piece ,shoving HUGE bull frogs up her self, squashing em,deep throating em, bear in mind they were all still alive !, as she was jamming them up herself ,they were gribbiting like fook ! ,poor little bstards .


lol u WRONGEN!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 11, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> i seen 1 a few weeks back , Jap piece ,shoving HUGE bull frogs up her self, squashing em,deep throating em, bear in mind they were all still alive !, as she was jamming them up herself ,they were gribbiting like fook ! ,poor little bstards .


Haha ive seen the one with a squid and another one with little fish and a funnel then she shoots them out


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2012)

Forgot to say lads the laptop when I 1st noticed it was all gone, I had to do all the start up wizard ballox again an setup new password like it was back to factory settins is that a bad sign?...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Forgot to say lads the laptop when I 1st noticed it was all gone, I had to do all the start up wizard ballox again an setup new password like it was back to factory settins is that a bad sign?...


im stil trying to work out how all your shit has gone? unless sum1 physically wiped it by formating,which cant be done in windows or by hitting delte on anything?

wats happened? how do u know u lost your shit if youve had to do the system restore/? did it ask for a disk? sounds funky how u can just loose EVERYTHING like me i only have windows on 1 drive,everything esle is on 2/3 more drives? so again i cant understand how uve delted everything,, even if a kids done it by accident thats a TASK mate and not sumthing that ius accidental?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2012)

whats up hommos


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> whats up hommos


easy lad,, hows things? wats happnin with court n that? been charged n up yet?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy lad,, hows things? wats happnin with court n that? been charged n up yet?


ye mate i got the paperwork threw,lol,2 plants,production of a class b drug.dont think its as bad as cultivation???im getting to plea by letter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ye mate i got the paperwork threw,lol,2 plants,production of a class b drug.dont think its as bad as cultivation???im getting to plea by letter



thats noffink mate,, good job it wernt over the nine plant threshhold,, id plea no contest so ur not admitting nor denyiong but ul take the sentance,, only be a band c fine at the worst buddy,, the worst part it loosing the equipment in my opinion,,


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy lad,, hows things? wats happnin with court n that? been charged n up yet?



no contest lol do you get to write that not sent it yet,you mean no comment


----------



## unlucky (Oct 11, 2012)

its not to bad then gaztoth.

looks like im in for a good chop down thats for sure, looks over 3oz per p...................happy happy days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> no contest lol do you get to write that not sent it yet,you mean no comment


http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/No+Contest

means u dont say yeh i did it and no i dident,,, the judgs cane actually find u not guilty btw

http://www.ehow.com/how_8471646_write-plea-letter.html





fukin leg killing today,, and 2 days ago i was all exited coz ima start baking again,, and no not spac cakes im talking pies and such,, cant fucking remember how,, best get the old cookbook out  bought everything too



unlucky said:


> its not to bad then gaztoth.
> 
> looks like im in for a good chop down thats for sure, looks over 3oz per p...................happy happy days


with or without peicing the stems?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 11, 2012)

think its diff in my country


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck knows I just turned it on after shutting it down night before an it was like it was new had to do all the star up shit like choose a name.....


----------



## unlucky (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/No+Contest
> 
> means u dont say yeh i did it and no i dident,,, the judgs cane actually find u not guilty btw
> 
> ...



say what you want mr, im way to happy to give a shiz, like lots and lots and lots of big stinky green/blue's that put a very big silly smile on my face..........................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> think its diff in my country


uh uh? ur in uk rite? lol



unlucky said:


> say what you want mr, im way to happy to give a shiz, like lots and lots and lots of big stinky green/blue's that put a very big silly smile on my face..........................


dammn your tetchy, u on the rag or what?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh uh? ur in uk rite? lol
> 
> 
> 
> dammn your tetchy, u on the rag or what?



more like on a carpet of blues, going to take me fecking days to get it all down thats for sure


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck knows I just turned it on after shutting it down night before an it was like it was new had to do all the star up shit like choose a name.....


they are on to you M8.....get the sauce ready for the ballasts.lol


----------



## unlucky (Oct 11, 2012)

&#8203;hey bill have you ever run with killer skunk, im thinking of doing a run with them from clones


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> they are on to you M8.....get the sauce ready for the ballasts.lol


ok cock breath...you been and back??


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

never heard of killer skunk...pepe la plue......sounds the part though


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

page 136 on the 28th of october 2009 was when i first posted on this thread......ahhhh the memories.....im getting all misty eyed......its because every time i think of you lot it makes me weep............3 fuckin years and i still dont like any of you cunts.........im expecting a fucking anniversary card btw.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 11, 2012)

Pukka this is just a thought but click the start button and type in system restore. See if theres any dates for a few days ago. It might not work but its worth a try


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

I would just start eating pukka


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol, ya'll a bunch of dozy cunts with regard to robbies seeds Was seemingly clear that he was selling bought packs, hence th talk of growing out all the strains let alone the ten of each etc. Hehe, stoners 

Fog meant an evening of no bookings, early finish  Just been readon about the guy who got 4 months in ail for wearing an offensive t-shirt. I couldn't give two shits if those two coppers got killed, who cares, they're police officers, being killed should surely be in their contract somewhere, why do we take it like something stupid terrible has happened, they are cops, dealing with baddies, shit will go down here and there, deal with it. And personally, i agree, two coppers less, justice, how many people have been killed by cops for no real reason and told us all to go get fucked. They cause the london riots and then blame us, sure i don't agree with the pointless looting, but they're a bunch of fuckers, they deserve everything they get


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, ya'll a bunch of dozy cunts with regard to robbies seeds Was seemingly clear that he was selling bought packs, hence th talk of growing out all the strains let alone the ten of each etc. Hehe, stoners
> 
> Fog meant an evening of no bookings, early finish  Just been readon about the guy who got 4 months in ail for wearing an offensive t-shirt. I couldn't give two shits if those two coppers got killed, who cares, they're police officers, being killed should surely be in their contract somewhere, why do we take it like something stupid terrible has happened, they are cops, dealing with baddies, shit will go down here and there, deal with it. And personally, i agree, two coppers less, justice, how many people have been killed by cops for no real reason and told us all to go get fucked. They cause the london riots and then blame us, sure i don't agree with the pointless looting, but they're a bunch of fuckers, they deserve everything they get


lol you here about the lad got 12 weeks for posting april fools day on facebook? or the lad got 4 yrs for lets riot??
wtf happened to free speech


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup, utter joke. Apparently "let's riot" get's jail time while "let's goto war with everyone with a nationalized banking system" is apparently a good thing.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

we lost freedom of speech in 1976 with the race relations act.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

them Scottish lad that got 2 years for their facebook post have been released and with some comp in their pocket. They done 4 months for typing on a keyboard. Absolute nonsense. They settled on 18.5k each.....their lawyer advised going public and go to trial but they wanted to settle. My lawyer, sorry theirs wanted to make a name for himself. He's actively seeking people being prosecuted on the internet for their alleged typing on a keyboard. Reckons it's the next ambulance chasers cases.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

if judges do knee jerk reactions to current affairs, apparently the European Human Court of Right think different


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

utterly crazy,, though the net was "virtual" fuk me we will have to have a disclaimer as sigs soon


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2012)

Disclaimers do sweet fuck all and offer zero protection  Like the one on this forum about content being used for legal purposes. It isn't worth the few bit required to store the text. 

Got any links to that story Billy lad?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

for instance
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/9774948.Jail_for_Facebook_riots_post/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> lad?


lad?LAD? how very lower class of you.. ur ansetors would be ashamed!!pmpl


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Disclaimers do sweet fuck all and offer zero protection  Like the one on this forum about content being used for legal purposes. It isn't worth the few bit required to store the text.
> 
> Got any links to that story Billy lad?


you will never see that. big broom, carpet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> you will never see that. big broom, carpet



that makes absolutely no sence,,or am i missing sumthing? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lad?LAD? how very lower class of you.. ur ansetors would be ashamed!!pmpl


The ancestors that are still around, one of em was a school janitor in darkest Wales, the other is a doctor who studied potatoes in Yorkshire And the Yorkshire one is paying for my security deposit once i find myself a house because of how proud he is of me 

And pity about that billy, i'd have settled myself i think, but no chance in hell they'd get me to sign an NDA, I'd tell them to go fuck themselves, what happenes in my life is my business and i can tell it to whomever i like


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

wouldn't expect u to M8


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Alright Clone Onlyers. Whats cloning on?

edit, eh up Bill!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

its relatively amusing to read this sort of stuff, im studying a period of uk history right now where they were jailing and transporting people for rioting and on virtually no evidence whatsoever, the guys in question were only trying to assert the right to work and live in a reasonable manner but the government and courts were shitting themselves it would become countrywide revolution and were hammering them with incredibly severe sentences, strange how not much has actually changed in the last 200 years.this is all knee jerk conservatism inflamed by an establishment supporting media desperate to maintain the stauts quo, these clowns are crapping themselves over the internet coz they KNOW they cant control it, so when they get a chance to catch sum1 they throw the fuckin book at them in the hope it scares everyone else off, they really really really dont like the uncontrolled flow of info that emanates from the net. fuck them.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2012)

Howdy D. Hope things are well with you and ya wifey. Just chatting with Kuroi on ksype and looking forward to getting to bed  Got a new staff memebr in tomorrow, so even having been there for only 3 weeks it's gonna be a long day of training her up without really knowing what is going on


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Deterrence has been a factor within sociological theory for eons. Doesn't entirely work.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Deterrence has been a factor within sociological theory for eons. Doesn't entirely work.


baffle me with cryptonology but I will prevail.lol


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck, training others only makes you master things even more.



tip top toker said:


> Howdy D. Hope things are well with you and ya wifey. Just chatting with Kuroi on ksype and looking forward to getting to bed  Got a new staff memebr in tomorrow, so even having been there for only 3 weeks it's gonna be a long day of training her up without really knowing what is going on


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

You hang someone for stealing a loaf of bread, but if the guy starves because he can't get food, where's the deterrence.



supersillybilly said:


> baffle me with cryptonology but I will prevail.lol


On that note, goedenavond, welterusten!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

good night too


----------



## dura72 (Oct 11, 2012)

im bed going i am.3 lectures and a tutorial tomorrow , back to back with not so much as 5 min break in-between.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Good luck, training others only makes you master things even more.


Aye man. Been trianing others since my first week o the job, and ntohing get's you leanring better tha having to show others how it has to be done  Hours worked are depressing, but counter to advice, it end no production line kitchen, i'#m leanring shit loads and as such loving it. Head chef worked in a michelin star restaurant for 15 years, so he's teaching me some awesome stuff. Give it a year or two and i'll have the skills and experience to be able to take a job in any city of the world


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye man. Been trianing others since my first week o the job, and ntohing get's you leanring better tha having to show others how it has to be done  Hours worked are depressing, but counter to advice, it end no production line kitchen, i'#m leanring shit loads and as such loving it. Head chef worked in a michelin star restaurant for 15 years, so he's teaching me some awesome stuff. Give it a year or two and i'll have the skills and experience to be able to take a job in any city of the world



since i been relativbely useless this past YR i decided to go and buy all the shit need to start bbaking again,,pies cakes,sweet and savoury,, so be expecting sum messages TT for pointers and maybe sum recipes 
i started nvq in catering at school/collage,only stuck it for 18 months tho so i know the main shit,, i just either forgotten or sum uther shit, any BAKING recipes and methods of any of u guys will be well apreciated


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 11, 2012)

my Mrs has just completed a night class in baking. Getting a few orders a week for specialist cakes. Fucking thing is, they look amazing but I never get to eat. She making bout 150 profit a week...near 6k a year tax free...and it's legal. To be honest, it's not the money any more I'm after, it's THAT buzz. You were right dura


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> my Mrs has just completed a night class in baking. Getting a few orders a week for specialist cakes. Fucking thing is, they look amazing but I never get to eat. She making bout 150 profit a week...near 6k a year tax free...and it's legal. To be honest, it's not the money any more I'm after, it's THAT buzz. You were right dura


yeh i used to be real good at pies and stuff,, and i know i was .. just over 10 yrs ago and a lot of drugs wer consumed in 5 of those yrs so i cant remeber shit, not even about collage,
night classes sound good,, yourtube sounds better tho!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuck me this thread is back to normal cookin bitchin and politics lmao great!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 12, 2012)

Mornin chedz me old flower.......

Is BB's 50% sale still on? an can i use the same code for discount twice??.........or do i need to log in with the mrs's details?? lol

fancyin some Dog bx1's and somethin else not decided yet.....any suggestions?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuckin quiet in here..............

Any 1 see that new drug bollox on the news?? synthetic weed thats been puttin peeps in hospital its ment to be that strong, forgot the name sure it was somethin like "rage" lol

Old yorky would be bolloxed after nowt but billys hash lmao!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2012)

That dippy looks good man, ive just germed me 10 along with some casey jones. Was gonna do the dog first but its been put into second place lol, got me a few BB packs to work me way through. Lets hope theres some good keepers in this lot.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 12, 2012)

Aye got some dippys mate, ive just ended up orderin the dog bx1s cos cunt decide lol ive got the smelly cherry, dippys an dog now, few other things that tickle me fancy, just cant help me self when there that cheap lol


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Sale is still on, you can use the code as many times as you want.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chedz me old flower.......
> 
> Is BB's 50% sale still on? an can i use the same code for discount twice??.........or do i need to log in with the mrs's details?? lol
> 
> fancyin some Dog bx1's and somethin else not decided yet.....any suggestions?


Sup pukka 
Yh man the dog and engineers dream look spot on even if the yeild is nt there bro the boys at bb are doin a nice job and the 1st choice seeds bank for me if i was to buy but tbh im busy as fuck with clones and still got ya gkxexo to pop the gkxblues/blue grapes are loolin bangin mate only problem is cant get a decent pic as they are right at the back anf i av to crawl as is to get to feed the fuckers lol ill take sum wen i get to em a chop day which is next friday for yas mate !! Reckon i could take the 3 down today as they look good enough for me but ill do em with the 2 exo saves me fuckin about trimmin 3wkends on the bounce!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Sale is still on, you can use the code as many times as you want.


D u neva answered my Q about which from bb would best suit 12/12fs??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Sup pukka
> Yh man the dog and engineers dream look spot on even if the yeild is nt there bro the boys at bb are doin a nice job and the 1st choice seeds bank for me if i was to buy but tbh im busy as fuck with clones and still got ya gkxexo to pop the gkxblues/blue grapes are loolin bangin mate only problem is cant get a decent pic as they are right at the back anf i av to crawl as is to get to feed the fuckers lol ill take sum wen i get to em a chop day which is next friday for yas mate !! Reckon i could take the 3 down today as they look good enough for me but ill do em with the 2 exo saves me fuckin about trimmin 3wkends on the bounce!!


Cant wait to see them blue grapes now mate ya twat got me hopes up big time, hows that smelly 1 comin on now does it reek? lol.....you reckon you got 2 diff phenos or 3 mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Sale is still on, you can use the code as many times as you want.


Cheers...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin quiet in here..............
> 
> Any 1 see that new drug bollox on the news?? synthetic weed thats been puttin peeps in hospital its ment to be that strong, forgot the name sure it was somethin like "rage" lol
> 
> Old yorky would be bolloxed after nowt but billys hash lmao!!


"annihilation" its called mate


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cant wait to see them blue grapes now mate ya twat got me hopes up big time, hows that smelly 1 comin on now does it reek? lol.....you reckon you got 2 diff phenos or 3 mate?


2 mate with the 1 that smells like a proper smelly rotten lime bro its mad tbh there is a hint of somethin else like a musky skunk smell in there that lingers in the air but wen u come into contact the lime is deffo there !!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2012)

Any of you lot in here from down Bristol way????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin quiet in here..............
> 
> Any 1 see that new drug bollox on the news?? synthetic weed thats been puttin peeps in hospital its ment to be that strong, forgot the name sure it was somethin like "rage" lol


I was making synthetic weed long before it was banned, it's just one of the JWH family dissolved in acetone then sprayed on a smoking mixture and left for the acetone to evaporate.

I've still got some mixture ingredients left.....




The problem with synthetic cannabinoids is that doses range in the milligrams. So if you don't do any calculations but just guess chucking a gram into a bottle of acetone and start spraying away then people will be having 'whitey' OD's left right and centre. Pretty much like what happened to me in Poland a few years back, not nice.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Any of you lot in here from down Bristol way????


Im sure ttt aint to far from ya could be wrong tho tbh!!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

anyone for a cuppa then....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I was making synthetic weed long before it was banned, it's just one of the JWH family dissolved in acetone then sprayed on a smoking mixture and left for the acetone to evaporate.
> 
> I've still got some mixture ingredients left.....
> 
> ...


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was making synthetic weed long before it was banned, it's just one of the JWH family dissolved in acetone then sprayed on a smoking mixture and left for the acetone to evaporate.
> 
> I've still got some mixture ingredients left.....
> 
> ...


Wtf is that in the 1st pic top left bag yorkie looks like a bag of fruit an veg lmao?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 12, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> "annihilation" its called mate


Aye thats the stuff lol....fuckin rage lol



cheddar1985 said:


> 2 mate with the 1 that smells like a proper smelly rotten lime bro its mad tbh there is a hint of somethin else like a musky skunk smell in there that lingers in the air but wen u come into contact the lime is deffo there !!


Nice mate hope its got some nice flavor on it aswell then.....how long they gone come friday bruv?



The Yorkshireman said:


> I was making synthetic weed long before it was banned, it's just one of the JWH family dissolved in acetone then sprayed on a smoking mixture and left for the acetone to evaporate.
> 
> I've still got some mixture ingredients left.....
> 
> ...


Haha fuckin chicken oriental that shit........never tried none me self is it just the same buzz as weed?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye thats the stuff lol....fuckin rage lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will be 8 1/5 wks come next fri bro!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf is that in the 1st pic top left bag yorkie looks like a bag of fruit an veg lmao?


lol, marshmallow flowers mate. The main componant is the big bag at the front which is Damiana, the rest are just to alter the taste to make it slightly more appealing.




PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha fuckin chicken oriental that shit........never tried none me self is it just the same buzz as weed?


Well it can be if you use the right chemical, JWH-O18 is the closest. Usually you just get a mashup of about 3-4 different synthetics leading to unpredictable results.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

pot pourri lad...lol


cheddar1985 said:


> Wtf is that in the 1st pic top left bag yorkie looks like a bag of fruit an veg lmao?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> pot pourri lad...lol


It is believe it or not, modern pot-pourri is essential oils sprayed on dried flowers!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Bloody hell, it is 'n aw! I always remember back in the day reading High Times and looking at all those synthetic buds, always a semi clad bimbo holding a handfull of them as well.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, it is 'n aw! I always remember back in the day reading High Times and looking at all those synthetic buds, always a semi clad bimbo holding a handfull of them as well.


I'm very intrigued as to how the fuck they make those, some even look like buds!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

That's what use to intrigue me as well....

I was in Bali once and scored a bag of what was supposed to be weed, it was something on what looked like a stick, (although the stick looked nothing like a MJ stem/branch). And ultimately it tasted shit and did fuk all, lol. But it did kind of look like a bud, more so that Oregano does! haha.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Well that's me done for the day, just gave myself a pat on the back and the afternoon off, lol. Off to drink a variety of Belgian beers this evening. Lets hope I don't crash my bike again this weekend, haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

DST just a quick question about the cannabis cup this year.

I remember you said Breeders Boutique would have a stall at the expo, could you tell me how somebody would come across a pass like this?


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Those are the passes given out to the stall holders and competitors (which do not allow you to vote). 

The passes that people buy are Judges passes which means you can go to the booth and vote.

EDIT: And yes, we have a stall booked at the Expo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

Could you do me a massive favour by any chance?

Barneys are entering a strain called 'Liberty' this year and some noob on another site is implying that he is the breeder (this guy go's by the name of cannabisseedshunter.com),.

I think he's full of shit and it's the 'Liberty Haze' that they entered last year, could you find out which it is?


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

how do all...


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

heard that liberty haze is a real ball ache to grow? alot problems i hear with it and manyu a unhappy costumer?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

Mad Dog


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> and manyu a unhappy costumer?


I'm not sure what you mean mate.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

many a unhappy customer soz my comp is a sack of shite. hows u yorkie? them ladies doing well i hope?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not too bad mate thanks, there's an update a few pages back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

Here you go mate.......

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-5687.html#post8108497


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

Eye spy with my little eye lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Eye spy with my little eye lmao


Seeing the scaffolding underfoot I'm assuming that's not your gaff Ched?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Seeing the scaffolding underfoot I'm assuming that's not your gaff Ched?


Na lad my plant would nt be covered in mites just hope the lad takes my advice and gets some pv for her lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Na lad my plant would nt be covered in mites just hope the lad takes my advice and gets some pv for her lol


I thought as much, I was just about to to say with all that wage you make you could at least afford a box of grass seed you scruffy twat!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

Mind you if the lad can't spend £3 on some grass seed down 'Wilko's' what makes him think he can grow weed right!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

I will try and remember, could you possibly remind me nearer the time, lol.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Could you do me a massive favour by any chance?
> 
> Barneys are entering a strain called 'Liberty' this year and some noob on another site is implying that he is the breeder (this guy go's by the name of cannabisseedshunter.com),.
> 
> I think he's full of shit and it's the 'Liberty Haze' that they entered last year, could you find out which it is?





cheddar1985 said:


> Eye spy with my little eye lmao View attachment 2370562


What a waste of a plant. Does the guy honestly think he'll finish that outdoor....

and no comment re the pic, lmfao chedz.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> I will try and remember, could you possibly remind me nearer the time, lol.


Yeah sure, do you think they'd tell me if I phone the coffee shop in Amsterdam?


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

haha, absolutely not. I remember being in Barneys and saw the owner talking to two lads who had handed him a ziplock bag of beans. He was giving them pelters about something, lol. Fuk ever doing anything for a company like that, you'll get treated like shit no doubt. Most of the guys who work in these places don't even get good deals on the gear they are selling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuck me Bolton is a shithole.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, absolutely not. I remember being in Barneys and saw the owner talking to two lads who had handed him a ziplock bag of beans. He was giving them pelters about something, lol. Fuk ever doing anything for a company like that, you'll get treated like shit no doubt. Most of the guys who work in these places don't even get good deals on the gear they are selling.


No, I mean if I phoned the shop would they tell me if their 'Liberty' entry for this years cup is the 'Liberty Haze' from last year?

I don't want to do any business I'm just enquiring about their cup entry.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 12, 2012)

I start my new job monday. I cant wait to start earning my own cash again, not looking forward to being there by 6:30 tho lol. How long are BB having the sale for? I want to get some dippy and another one ready for my next run


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought as much, I was just about to to say with all that wage you make you could at least afford a box of grass seed you scruffy twat!


i aint as daft as these mongols mate wot gets me is if u dont wanna maintain ya grass why av it lol its only £80 a ton bag of quary shale 



The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind you if the lad can't spend £3 on some grass seed down 'Wilko's' what makes him think he can grow weed right!


he tried to act all cool i know i know ive got spider mites lol like its normal to av em lmfao told him get sum pv and give her a good dose and he is more than likely gotta finish her inside as it to cold out tbh now 



DST said:


> I will try and remember, could you possibly remind me nearer the time, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay it dst wot ya gotta put up with round these ways the amount of plants ya see on ya travels doin scaffoldin round this way haha not many live upto standard tho if only they were half hearted ay!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

LMFAO!

So I looked on Barney's website to find out their contact details to see if I can call them.




I have just phoned 'Barney's Farm Coffeeshop' on this number......



I asked the guy if the 'Liberty' that High Times has published as Barney's cup entry this year is the same as the 'Liberty Haze' they won with last year and this is how the conversation went.


Me: Good afternoon, is that Barney's?
Him: Yes.
Me: I'm enquiring about Barney's entry into the cannabis cup this year, is 'Liberty' the same strain as the 'Liberty Haze' from last year?
Him: We don't discuss things like this over the phone.
Me: I'm only asking if Barney's entry into the cup this year is the same as last year, that's all.
Him: No, we're not entering the cup this year.
Me: According to High Times you are.
Him: (lol) Hmm well, High Times say what they want.
Me: So Barney's are not entering the cup this year?
Him: No.
Me: And that's official?
Him: Yes.
Me: OK. Thank you very much for your time, good day.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I wonder what this guy on that other site is banging on about then, haha.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not too bad mate thanks, there's an update a few pages back.


morning bitches,, or afternoon. i loose track

yorkie hows the cuts mate? rotting or dead? lmao
i stuck to my word and fed last night,, im to every 2 days now,working to everyday

chedz lol i have the same bouncing zebra for my lil one,,not outside tho,, i llike the swings mate,, i bet YOU have loads of fun on that haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie hows the cuts mate? rotting or dead? lmao


2 are dead due to stem rot and the other 2 are sat doing fuck all, if I can't build this fogger cloner and get them in it before they die as well I'll be round for some more!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 2 are dead due to stem rot and the other 2 are sat doing fuck all, if I can't build this fogger cloner and get them in it before they die as well I'll be round for some more!


stem rot? lol wat did u do hahaha,, maybe to much stuff on the cube,, id fuk the rockwool of and try jifyys,, will root riots work for cuts?

doing fuk all mate but if ther not dead then thats all good,


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2012)

just walked in the door from havennt had anything to eat since my 7am bowl of cornflakes, just got sat down and the door goes, it was the old dear from across the landing steaming bowl of home-made soup for me. think im gonna adopt her as my granny.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

bless the oap's!!!


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> That's what use to intrigue me as well....
> 
> I was in Bali once and scored a bag of what was supposed to be weed, it was something on what looked like a stick, (although the stick looked nothing like a MJ stem/branch). And ultimately it tasted shit and did fuk all, lol. But it did kind of look like a bud, more so that Oregano does! haha.


I think I scored some of the same shite. Kuta beach, a few years back now. I was fucking pissed when I finally got a proper look at it...had no problem scoring good stuff in Sumatra.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 12, 2012)

im eating greggs pastie from iceland,fried chips and spagetti hoops!!! AWOSME!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2012)

A nice bit Trout Almondine with nowt but doorsteps of home made bread and butter for me.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 12, 2012)

It can only be a matter of time before Boris Johnson's mum comes forward and tells us that she was raped by Jimmy Savile in 1963.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuck that the girls wanted frosties wots up with u lot lmao?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 12, 2012)

12 hours in the kitchen with a trapped nerve in my neck, not gonna be trying that one again 

But i did get time to cook everyone up some nice lunch  Sirloin and fillet steaks cut into stir fry strips, flambeed in port then into a tomato and rosemary sauce with some tagliatelle


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wot u want more?? my shit not good enough to comment on lmfao??


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

haha frosty bar as a measuring device. plants look ggggrrrreeeaaatttttt hhahaha had to drop a tony th tiger line in there i felt


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

dura when old people in a tough area start bringing u food out then i think its time to sober th fuck up matey haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> haha frosty bar as a measuring device. plants look ggggrrrreeeaaatttttt hhahaha had to drop a tony th tiger line in there i felt


Cheers mate is cant wait till next wk tbh not lookin forward to actually seeing wot is there lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cheers mate is cant wait till next wk tbh not lookin forward to actually seeing wot is there lol


i no u a busy man cheds but wot r the pics of fella? as in wot plants? u got any th red mist pics in there?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 12, 2012)

fuk me chedz u gone from sideways pics to upside down ones IMO


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> i no u a busy man cheds but wot r the pics of fella? as in wot plants? u got any th red mist pics in there?


no red mists lad ill get sum up wen i do take sum tho they are filling in nicely tbh mate u got a few of em on the go??



IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me chedz u gone from sideways pics to upside down ones IMO


Fuck off ya cunt lolol i forget to keep the phone the right way haha fuckin sick of rushin about tbf lad wot u upto??


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah just the one red mist and two starburst haze i think but young.
2 larger bcs fems clones well in veg
2 bsbs but think boys
3 roms x br small lil things young not sexed and 1 huge exo x brs
cool b good see the red mist in flower, smelling nice??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

The primary school girls are burstin to get into the flower room lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

haha upside down now. u like to mix it up dont ya.
yeah i got a few lil uns that sort of size in last pic. gunna veg week or two more tho i think


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 12, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> yeah just the one red mist and two starburst haze i think but young.
> 2 larger bcs fems clones well in veg
> 2 bsbs but think boys
> 3 roms x br small lil things young not sexed and 1 huge exo x brs
> cool b good see the red mist in flower, smelling nice??


The big veggin 1s in the last post of mine are gkxpsycho/red mists lad got 3that are in ther 5th wk of flower tho as i did em 12/12 from seed with em !!


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 12, 2012)

good stuff. u got more pics in journal or u slacking?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck off ya cunt lolol i forget to keep the phone the right way haha fuckin sick of rushin about tbf lad wot u upto??


justr chillin mate,, not got much time,, new baby n that,, that looks tastey mate ther currant grow it take it? il have the biggest!!lmao, wat u saying about yeild? not as much as hoped?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2012)

these blue deffies are business 







The reality is you probably seen this before... but anyway in case you missed it.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2203634/Artist-draws-dozens-bizarre-self-portraits-high-drugs.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2012)

just back from the the worst work trip ever in Bolton. .up at arse crack of dawn talking to teachers at 7:15am. JOY! hours on trains. heeds proper done in

turfed some kids out our seat on the way back and all of a sudden. me nose exploded claret, right allover the table shit. shifted quick.

smoking 2toke now with a few scissor hash balls,. haven't been this high in a long time.and typing at 1/10 speed brains fried.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 12, 2012)

did the little fuckers do your nose? hope you taught them a lesson!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2012)

turned into a smurf



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> did the little fuckers do your nose? hope you taught them a lesson!!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

morning armpits


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dura lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

morning chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wots happenin bro??


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

nuthin much mate, just heading out to see my other grow and give it a feed.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Give it sum love from me lad lmao wot ya got on??


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

ive 7 going mate, combination of blue widow and exo cheese although billy said the exo doesnt look right, it may be one of the poorer quality seed strains. im about 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 13, 2012)

got a ticket to go to the post office rar v missed it till monday


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

what was that last statement meant to mean??? are u ic3 in disguise? christ its not a pc you need on this site at times its a fuckin enigman machine


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

After the amazing success of Farmville and Cityville, Facebook is now releasing a new game dedicated to paedophiles.

Saville.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive 7 going mate, combination of blue widow and exo cheese although billy said the exo doesnt look right, it may be one of the poorer quality seed strains. im about 2 weeks into flower.


same as me man 2 weeks in EXACTLY and lol on the ic3 comments fuk me,, its seems every site i become a part of notices my lack of grammer and punctuations

quality m8 quality
10/10

LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice pics chedz mate lookin sweet, any of them the blue grape?

How the hell is every fucka then??


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

fuck it just flipped to 12/12. mite as well see what im gonna get from plants with virtually no veg time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> fuck it just flipped to 12/12. mite as well see what im gonna get from plants with virtually no veg time.


beans or clones? beans u should e orite,, they do 12-12 with NO veg and wen u flip they have a natural veg time anyhows, mines 2 weeks in flower today, im onto every 2 days feeding, lets see what happens : new ducting and gaffa tape arrived today too, so carbon filter will be attached soon as i need too,, youl get it in for xmas now mate, even earlier i bet, i notice wen u do 12-12 with no veg they finish faster? but i may be wrong, but i may be rite too,fak knows



PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice pics chedz mate lookin sweet, any of them the blue grape?
> 
> How the hell is every fucka then??


orite til u showed up ya plum  how are ya?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 13, 2012)

Not to bad atall mate still not sorted the laptop, taken it up to me mums inabit see if me brother can sort it....


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> beans or clones? beans u should e orite,, they do 12-12 with NO veg and wen u flip they have a natural veg time anyhows, mines 2 weeks in flower today, im onto every 2 days feeding, lets see what happens : new ducting and gaffa tape arrived today too, so carbon filter will be attached soon as i need too,, youl get it in for xmas now mate, even earlier i bet, i notice wen u do 12-12 with no veg they finish faster? but i may be wrong, but i may be rite too,fak knows
> 
> 
> 
> orite til u showed up ya plum  how are ya?


both, the beans are just over a week from poppin the soil and the clones are maybe 3 or 4 weeks. the bean plants are all between 4 and 8 " in height and the clones are all about 6"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> both, the beans are just over a week from poppin the soil and the clones are maybe 3 or 4 weeks. the bean plants are all between 4 and 8 " in height and the clones are all about 6"


ive flowered at 3-4 inches mate,, the clone wont grow as big as the beans tho



PUKKA BUD said:


> Not to bad atall mate still not sorted the laptop, taken it up to me mums inabit see if me brother can sort it....


well if u need the shit bak BADLEY,, like i said send me the hard drive and il recover the shit for u and send it bak,not a problem


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

aw you fuckers on the lash the nite?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 13, 2012)

hi troops had a few blues feel fine lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Feelin fucked for me lol work tending the girls strippin wallpaper off walls is not a nice liftin combo few pint cans if stella now tho and ill be buzzin lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice pics chedz mate lookin sweet, any of them the blue grape?
> 
> How the hell is every fucka then??


Pictures 2,4,5 are the blue grapes bro and let me tell ya this shit is fire cant wait to try a j of it haha ill get sum yr way once its done lad gonna give it a nice cure so you ll av to be patient lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pictures 2,4,5 are the blue grapes bro and let me tell ya this shit is fire cant wait to try a j of it haha ill get sum yr way once its done lad gonna give it a nice cure so you ll av to be patient lmao


Cheddar...curing...wtf, u must have too much time on yer hands m8 lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 13, 2012)

hi lads where is the best place to start your first journal thing for the ukers?thanks lolz.
iv been on foruns just none like this ha ha.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

theres a seperate journal are on this site mate, just start one and then post a link from the general area or on your signature into it. and come into the uk thread and tell us about it, anyone interested will subscribe to it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Thems some nice pics u been postin lately chedz, by the look of mine at the min hopefully ill be havin a lotta big buds like that of the psychosis, the exo doin good too but the psychosis I'm loving


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheddar...curing...wtf, u must have too much time on yer hands m8 lol


No time tbf and not gonna cure it all as i just have nt the time or space to do it all lmao wish i did but its not practical for me so the stuff i keep for me and my man will be jared up and the stuff that is bein sold is goin straight out the door lol not smoked any cured weed for yrs so gonna be nice to try as ive only had exo cheese which i cured meself  i think wen u dont really toke any more it gives ya the power to hold on and take ya time with it so its no bother in the curing lmao i av to say tho the lemon i could hardly keep ny hands off last time which was just dried haha wish id av tried a sample that was cured as im sure it would of been bomb not that it was nt just a much flavoursome and smoother smoke!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 13, 2012)

hope all you cock suckers are as nice a dura or is that just coz im a scot.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Thems some nice pics u been postin lately chedz, by the look of mine at the min hopefully ill be havin a lotta big buds like that of the psychosis, the exo doin good too but the psychosis I'm loving


The exo is a real dense bud lad and it should be solid to fuck once finished mate if they were both started the same time and had same nutes then the exo will struggle tbh mate as she is a thirsty bitch more so than anythin in my op exept the lemon which both get the same as she is a greedy bitch also haha thanks for the kind words there aswell lad shame i have nt the time to keep em all the right way lol ow well i only put em up for yas lot as i know ya love me pron haha fuck i love it so i know use lot do muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> hope all you cock suckers are as nice a dura or is that just coz im a scot.lol


Haha fuck off to the scottish thread ya sausage lmao jk lad as nice as dura hahahaha its only cus he wants ya juice lad lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> The exo is a real dense bud lad and it should be solid to fuck once finished mate if they were both started the same time and had same nutes then the exo will struggle tbh mate as she is a thirsty bitch more so than anythin in my op exept the lemon which both get the same as she is a greedy bitch also haha thanks for the kind words there aswell lad shame i have nt the time to keep em all the right way lol ow well i only put em up for yas lot as i know ya love me pron haha fuck i love it so i know use lot do muhahahahahahahaha


U sayin there that the exo will struggle against the psychosis chedz if givin the same shit?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha fuck off to the scottish thread ya sausage lmao jk lad as nice as dura hahahaha its only cus he wants ya juice lad lmfao


come on now chedz i want some 2 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

My scrogg the psycho has takin over the exo and in my 18 pot the 7 psycho have takin over the 11 exo, must be because the roots have made there way into the res and are just drinking like fuck?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> hope all you cock suckers are as nice a dura or is that just coz im a scot.lol



where abouts in the land of the porridge monkeys are you mate? ahm doon in deepest darkest ayrshire. and dont worry about these english fuckers there all helmet polishers. welcome tae the site mate, its gets pretty stupid in here at times and only about 10% of the chat is about weed. hope yev got a fuckin good sense of humour and a thick skin btw.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha fuck off to the scottish thread ya sausage lmao jk lad as nice as dura hahahaha its only cus he wants ya juice lad lmfao


na diggin it the scottish threeeed im aye done it im it wiz class lol,he he


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

I know a lotta fellas dura that wer over workin in Ayr, building some schools or something, they says the women wer dirty bitches and loved the accent lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My scrogg the psycho has takin over the exo and in my 18 pot the 7 psycho have takin over the 11 exo, must be because the roots have made there way into the res and are just drinking like fuck?


So no comments on this then naw


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U sayin there that the exo will struggle against the psychosis chedz if givin the same shit?


or this??? Come on te fuck


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 13, 2012)

dura72 said:


> where abouts in the land of the porridge monkeys are you mate? ahm doon in deepest darkest ayrshire. and dont worry about these english fuckers there all helmet polishers. welcome tae the site mate, its gets pretty stupid in here at times and only about 10% of the chat is about weed. hope yev got a fuckin good sense of humour and a thick skin btw.


Hey man tayport but spent alot of the time over the water lol,ill be cool here coz my sis well mum,ooooh it complicated lol,sayed my chicken saidi can crow again coz it keeps me calm,,,,,whos that,ha ha only .......me,booo.so womt be long cant wait,im baked,nice 2 meet ya all


----------



## dura72 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I know a lotta fellas dura that wer over workin in Ayr, building some schools or something, they says the women wer dirty bitches and loved the accent lol


me and bily dont live far from ayr about 20 miles or so, him north me east.. i used to live in ayr myself.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Man some of the stories I heard comin back from there would make u laugh m8, hopefully there might be a bit more work coming up over there ill maybe get myself over, fuck there's some dirty mares over there lmao. One women's husband has been txtin a pal of mine sayin he's goina slit his throat lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U sayin there that the exo will struggle against the psychosis chedz if givin the same shit?


They like diffrent strengh nutes lad the exo begs for more wen in full flower were as u av to hold the pyscho as is durin that time lad if your in a hydro system your fucked imo as the exo wont produce wot it should as the psycho is holdin it back you ll find the tips of the psychosis will burn much quicker durin the periods were the exo is needin more lad !! Hooe u understand me alittle better now lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> They like diffrent strengh nutes lad the exo begs for more wen in full flower were as u av to hold the pyscho as is durin that time lad if your in a hydro system your fucked imo as the exo wont produce wot it should as the psycho is holdin it back you ll find the tips of the psychosis will burn much quicker durin the periods were the exo is needin more lad !! Hooe u understand me alittle better now lol


Spot on m8, def not good growin the two in the hydro together but had no choice, maybe for me in the hydro just better goin all psycho, it'a mostly for yeild anyway cos the quality about here is shit, no matter what I grow its always good stuff for here ffs. The psycho def looks like its goina yeild good. 

U wouldn't believe the way the scrogg went, both plants bushy lookin as fuck vegged for ages and sambo says 10 off each, now there in scrogg ill be lucky to see 2 off the exo cos the psycho just took over big time, there in hydro too. 

U say the exo begs for more, they all look healthy just the psycho growin far more


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> never heard of killer skunk...pepe la plue......sounds the part though


lol ....................  x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGtQhJWLHNY&feature=related


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

is oil easy to get from your sugar trim,if so how. am i just better whisking it with a drill and ice ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Drill an ice makes some nice bubble hash, that's wot I do


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Drill an ice makes some nice bubble hash, that's wot I do



ye im thinking of doing it that way but not sure how to do it, there was a vid on youtube called gumby but think its gone..... i know ive got to mix it all up but not sure if i put it in the fridge one's mixed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is oil easy to get from your sugar trim,if so how. am i just better whisking it with a drill and ice ?


Don't whisk it as you'll break up the trim into too small pieces and it'll end up in your hash. I gently stir mine with a skillet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you have a set of bubble bags Unlucky?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

I used bubble bags the first time and it ended up shit, then I tried the gumby way and it works good for me


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

When I whisk in ice I whisk like fuck, last batch wasn't as good as the one before but far more of it and still far better than any other solid about


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I used bubble bags the first time and it ended up shit, then I tried the gumby way and it works good for me


Why did it end up shit, what was wrong with it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why did it end up shit, what was wrong with it?


It ended up pure green lookin and when u lit it up it burned real quick, I dunno just never impressed me


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

It ended up like compresed leaves or something


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't whisk it as you'll break up the trim into too small pieces and it'll end up in your hash. I gently stir mine with a skillet.


skillet ?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Do you have a set of bubble bags Unlucky?



no looks like a very lot of hard work with them bags, im only little yorky thats why i was thinking drill or getting the oil...... its my first time with trim...don't know what the feck im doing


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Gumby hash vid on you tube, simple and good


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lmao unlucky it is alot of hard work if ya got the right amount of bud


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGtQhJWLHNY&feature=related


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao unlucky it is alot of hard work if ya got the right amount of bud


&#8203;no buds just trim, ive got plenty of that lol


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 13, 2012)

Whatever you do when making Water Hash from your trim.. don't try to be a Smaty Pants and think it will be healthy and nurishing to give your other plants the left over greenish water.. FKN Nitrogeon is of the Scale and will kill them.. i know some-one who done this before *cough cough* lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Whatever you do when making Water Hash from your trim.. don't try to be a Smaty Pants and think it will be healthy and nurishing to give your other plants the left over greenish water.. FKN Nitrogeon is of the Scale and will kill them.. i know some-one who done this before *cough cough* lol


No way would I give them the leftover shit


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

i just want some help


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;no buds just trim, ive got plenty of that lol


U know we grow for bud right lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> U know we grow for bud right lmfao



lol you only think your funny


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Yous got much work for joiners over there chedz, I could camp out in ur greenhouse lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> It ended up pure green lookin and when u lit it up it burned real quick, I dunno just never impressed me


It ended up pure green because you whisked it like fuck.

You're not supposed to use a whisk OR mix like fuck, you're supposed to just agitate it gently and let the ice do the work.

If you use a whisk or mix to vigorously then like I said, you will break the trim up into too small pieces which will pass through the bags with the trichomes and contaminate your hash with vegetable matter. Hence the green.

My bags are in a 5 bag set from 220 microns to,160,120,75,20.

 

I don't filter for different grades of bubble, I just go for yield and if you do it right it'll be full melt every time.

Trichomes don't get bigger than around 150 microns and they don't get smaller than about 60 microns, anything smaller than that and you're just catching the stalks that the trichome heads are attached to which aren't very psychoactive (that's some gold dust info right there, it took me 2 years to find that out).

I remove the 120 bag and the 75 bag so I catch everything in between (160-75).
So the 220 bag is the 'work' bag and you'll put your trim and ice in that, then you have the 160 bag then the 75 bag.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> No way would I give them the leftover shit


Why not? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It ended up pure green because you whisked it like fuck.
> 
> You're not supposed to use a whisk OR mix like fuck, you're supposed to just agitate it gently and let the ice do the work.
> 
> ...


I ain't dissin the bubble bags mate, I bought them with high hopes and it didn't work out, maybe I mixed too much but now when I do it the gumby way I mix about the same and get good results


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Whatever you do when making Water Hash from your trim.. don't try to be a Smaty Pants and think it will be healthy and nurishing to give your other plants the left over greenish water.. FKN Nitrogeon is of the Scale and will kill them.. i know some-one who done this before *cough cough* lol


Why would I give ur plants the left over water from this??


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

My plants, whatever


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

1) Dry you're trim out as you would your bud.

2) Put the dried trim in a sealed food bag in the freezer for a day (the trichome heads will snap off once frozen improving yield and reducing the work/time)

3) Set you're bubble bags up in a bucket.

4) Fill bucket with cold water.

5) Smash up the ice so that it makes sharp shards but not too small as it will melt too fast (sharp shards get into the trim easier and also help to improve yield and reduce work/time).

6) Chuck the ice into the top of you're bags in the bucket with your trim.

7) Mix gently with a suitable implement like a skimmer (sorry not a skillet, that's a small pan). 

Skimmer.


8 ) After mixing for 5 mins or so pull the work bag full of veg matter out of the bucket whilst pulling the drawstrings, letting the water and trichomes fall into the next bag.

9) repeat 3-4 times (top up ice if needed) and the trim should be pretty much stripped of any trichomes by then, remove your work bag and throw away the green mush.

10) pull the rest of the bags out together whilst pulling the draw strings and squeezing out any water.

11) Carefully separate the bags and scoop out your wet trichome paste from the bottom bag.

12) Leave it to dry and then smoke it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

I freeze my trim just after trimming and save her up till I've a good bit to make something's with


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It ended up pure green because you whisked it like fuck.
> 
> You're not supposed to use a whisk OR mix like fuck, you're supposed to just agitate it gently and let the ice do the work.
> 
> ...



your right with the bags but its to hard work for me, how long will it take to bubble up 1bin bag of trim ? lol i'd be dead thats for sure, if i do it all in a big tub with ice and be gentle will it be ok then. or god im having a bit of a whitey........ hhmmm


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww fuck I must have missed yorkie and his facts there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Eye me too, the girlfriend goes mad when she forgets and goes to the freezer to pull some meat out and gets a face full of skunk wiff!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww fuck I must have missed yorkie and his facts there


You taking the fucking piss mate?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

white's on blue's lol......... oh well sunday girl it is <span style="color:#ff0099;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;_8gxkv6M8jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8gxkv6M8jA[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> your right with the bags but its to hard work for me, how long will it take to bubble up 1bin bag of trim ? lol i'd be dead thats for sure, if i do it all in a big tub with ice and be gentle will it be ok then. or god im having a bit of a whitey........ hhmmm


A bin bag of trim? How many plants did you have?

Trim is just that, the little sugar leaves you trim from the buds. No fan leaves and shit, in fact if it hasn't got visible trichomes on it it goes in the bin.

From 4 plants at 4 feet tall yielding about 4 oz each you should be able to fit the usable trim into a couple of large seal bags, I'd need about 20 plants or more at that size to anywhere near fill a bin bag.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A bin bag of trim? How many plants did you have?
> 
> Trim is just that, the little sugar leaves you trim from the buds. No fan leaves and shit, in fact if it hasn't got visible trichomes on it it goes in the bin.
> 
> From 4 plants at 4 feet tall yielding about 4 oz each you should be able to fit the usable trim into a couple of large seal bags, I'd need about 20 plants or more at that size to anywhere near fill a bin bag.



well the fan leaves that i did bin had lots of visible trichomes on them but ive defo got a bin bag of trim, you know how many i have on the go. will it be better for me to put it all in a big tub and mix....i don't wanna be doing it for days but i want some nice smoke at the end...... all help is defo needed


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

<span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;IA7DXYsAMTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA7DXYsAMTo[/video]
skillet/ sket................. lol know what you was thinking ggrr lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> will it be better for me to put it all in a big tub and mix....i don't wanna be doing it for days but i want some nice smoke at the end...... all help is defo needed


You could either do it in smaller batches. Say break it up into 4 runs. Each run would maybe take you about 20-30 mins to do properly.

Or you could mix it all up with broken ice in a big bucket like you say and then scoop out all the green mushy shit and pour the water through the bubble bags to catch the trichomes, but you would have to mix the ice and trim for a good hour or so to make sure you got it all in one run and unless you have somebody to help you (like to hold the bubble bags over the bath while you pour) otherwise you would have to do multiple pour and strains.

Either way it's a little work but the end product is well worth it, if you don't smoke it yourself you can sell full melt bubble for £30-£50 a gram all day long!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> skillet/ sket................. lol know what you was thinking ggrr lol


Lol, not in the slightest. You've been quite civilised for some time.

Skillet......


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A bin bag of trim? How many plants did you have?
> 
> Trim is just that, the little sugar leaves you trim from the buds. No fan leaves and shit, in fact if it hasn't got visible trichomes on it it goes in the bin.
> 
> From 4 plants at 4 feet tall yielding about 4 oz each you should be able to fit the usable trim into a couple of large seal bags, I'd need about 20 plants or more at that size to anywhere near fill a bin bag.


When I trim I try and put all the fan leaves and big shit to one side and keep all the fine stuff for me bubble


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could either do it in smaller batches. Say break it up into 4 runs. Each run would maybe take you about 20-30 mins to do properly.
> 
> Or you could mix it all up with broken ice in a big bucket like you say and then scoop out all the green mushy shit and pour the water through the bubble bags to catch the trichomes, but you would have to mix the ice and trim for a good hour or so to make sure you got it all in one run and unless you have somebody to help you (like to hold the bubble bags over the bath while you pour) otherwise you would have to do multiple pour and strains.
> 
> Either way it's a little work but the end product is well worth it, if you don't smoke it yourself you can sell full melt bubble for £30-£50 a gram all day long!



i like the sound of 20/30 mins ,will be on my own so will be hard to do but i want to give it a go. ive not got bubble bags and thats why i was thinking of doing it all in a tub, ive never had it and not sure how to smoke it . ive always put the lot in the bin, got to say the blue's are full of the sticky feckers


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When I trim I try and put all the fan leaves and big shit to one side and keep all the fine stuff for me bubble



i just use to bin the lot never kept any trim, get fecked off chopping down and trying to keep the right things in the right bags,trim/buds/fan leaves and stem lol, i hate chop down 10 plants in and its gggrrrr


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 13, 2012)

...oh myyy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i like the sound of 20/30 mins ,will be on my own so will be hard to do but i want to give it a go. ive not got bubble bags and thats why i was thinking of doing it all in a tub, ive never had it and not sure how to smoke it . ive always put the lot in the bin, got to say the blue's are full of the sticky feckers


These are pretty much the cheapest but decent quality bags you can get....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bubble-Hash-Ice-Bags-5-x-1-Gallon-Free-Carry-Bag-All-Mesh-Press-25-m-/120994805693?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c2bda37bd#ht_1066wt_1139

I paid about the same for mine and the micron size's are near identical.

You smoke bubble through a pipe just like you would weed but instead of using a gauze make a cap out of tin foil and just poke a few holes in it, that way you're hash doesn't melt and fall through. You can load a pipe with weed and then top it with a bit of hash or even make joints with it.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 13, 2012)

1 5ft plant trim = 0.25 water hash approx.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Or you could fuck the bubble off and turn all your waste into soapbar and flog that as well for even more cash.

I have a little sideline going round here were I offer a 'waste removal service' free of charge for growers, I come and take all the shit away no bother.

I then go make soapbar with it and pocket the cash. 

£250-£300 for 9oz is not tom be sniffed at!


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, not in the slightest. You've been quite civilised for some time.
> 
> Skillet......
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Or you could fuck the bubble off and turn all your waste into soapbar and flog that as well for even more cash.
> 
> I have a little sideline going round here were I offer a 'waste removal service' free of charge for growers, I come and take all the shit away no bother.
> 
> ...


Know a guy that just paid 500 for two of them, thot it was a steal, he reckons that's his Xmas smoke, rather him than me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> 1 5ft plant trim = 0.25 water hash approx.


I'm sorry but no.

There is absolutely no way to predict the hash yield from plant trim.

All Cannabis strains (and phenos) vary in the amount of cannabinoid resin they produce and also the potency of that resin.

For example I have pulled 4g of hash from 5 white rhino at 1.5 feet tall that was on par with imported hashish but later pulled 1g off 4, 5 feet tall Skunk #1 that blew my head off.

It's horses for courses and you get what you get.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Or you could fuck the bubble off and turn all your waste into soapbar and flog that as well for even more cash.
> 
> I have a little sideline going round here were I offer a 'waste removal service' free of charge for growers, I come and take all the shit away no bother.
> 
> ...


how do you make soapbar ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Know a guy that just paid 500 for two of them, thot it was a steal, he reckons that's his Xmas smoke, rather him than me


If you mean £500 for 2 9oz bars then that's a good deal. 

A kilo of soapbar for a grand is not easy to come by, it's usually around £1200-£1500 Kilo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how do you make soapbar ?


Lol, do you really want to know?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, do you really want to know?



if its easy then yes please


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

It's easy but you'll need to invest in a bottle jack press, or make one. I have the plans for one somewhere that tells you all the parts you need to buy and in what measurements (20 ton bottle jack and some steel angles with a few bolts) I can't find it now but I'll dig it out for you if you decide you want it, buying them can be expensive.

Something along the lines of this....



But that's extortionately priced at £250.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's easy but you'll need to invest in a bottle jack press, or make one. I have the plans for one somewhere that tells you all the parts you need to buy and in what measurements (20 ton bottle jack and some steel angles with a few bolts) I can't find it now but I'll dig it out for you if you decide you want it, buying them can be expensive.
> 
> Something along the lines of this....
> 
> ...


&#8203;yorky is this for me ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Soapbar is made from only a very small percentage of resin glands and up to 90% non-resin cannabis plant material which is bound together with beeswax or pine resin and condensed milk, as the mixture is too dry and powdery to be bound any other way.
As the mixture is very green due to the high percentage of plant material, it is then coloured with instant coffee or henna to give it that sandy brown colour! In order to give it a slightly resinous look, turpentine is then added, which also disguises the taste!



Sieve off 10g of resin glands, crush up 200 grams of dried leaf and run it through a sieve to reduce it to a very fine powder (or blast it in the blender/coffee grinder). Then heat this mixture in a bowl over boiling water and add 5 grams of beeswax, five teaspoons of condensed milk powder, one teaspoon of turpentine, and some instant coffee powder for colour.
Continue to knead the heated mixture into a dough-like form, then put it into a bag made from industrial shrink wrap and then press it and allow it to cool. 

Job done!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you mean £500 for 2 9oz bars then that's a good deal.
> 
> A kilo of soapbar for a grand is not easy to come by, it's usually around £1200-£1500 Kilo.


Yep 2 for 500 but its pretty shit smoke, not a big place over here so there's only usually a few types goin about and folk just gotta take heat they get, the so called brown/soap is fuckin wank


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yorky is this for me ?


Yep.

It's for pressing soapbar.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep.
> 
> It's for pressing soapbar.


what the fookle are you tooting on ? are you having a laugh ? how the hell do you think im going to lift 20ton ? i can pick a sack of patato's up but there not a ton. really coffee and wax and other shiz, really ?

no thats not for me, i want to be able to smoke it my self yorky


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Soapbar is made from only a very small percentage of resin glands and up to 90% non-resin cannabis plant material which is bound together with beeswax or pine resin and condensed milk, as the mixture is too dry and powdery to be bound any other way.
> As the mixture is very green due to the high percentage of plant material, it is then coloured with instant coffee or henna to give it that sandy brown colour! In order to give it a slightly resinous look, turpentine is then added, which also disguises the taste!
> 
> 
> ...



no. this makes me feel very sad. people smoke this ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what the fookle are you tooting on ? are you having a laugh ? how the hell do you think im going to lift 20ton ? i can pick a sack of patato's up but there not a ton. really coffee and wax and other shiz, really ?
> 
> no thats not for me, i want to be able to smoke it my self yorky


No silly it produces 20 tons of pressure, 20 tons in weight is about the same as 25 Mini Coopers!

And yes really, that's the cleanest soapbar recipe you'll find.

You can use the bubble bag method and get a few grams of hash for you're own personal smoke, or turn all your waste into soapbar and sell it for £1000 a kilo.

It's entirely up to you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no. this makes me feel very sad. people smoke this ?


I take it you've never seen soapbar then?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No silly it produces 20 tons of pressure, 20 tons in weight is about the same as 25 Mini Coopers!
> 
> And yes really, that's the cleanest soapbar recipe you'll find.
> 
> ...



i don't understand the ton thing and know i can't shift it about thats for sure, ive just got a bag of trim yorky and just want to turn it in to some thing i can smoke


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I take it you've never seen soapbar then?



im not sure now, is it black and it starts to get soft in ya hands if you roll it about


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i don't understand the ton thing and know i can't shift it about thats for sure, ive just got a bag of trim yorky and just want to turn it in to some thing i can smoke


A ton is 1000 kilograms, that bottle jack will hold (or press) 20 tons of weight. The jack itself doesn't weigh 20 tons!

So forget the soapbar thing and just get yourself a set of those bags from ebay and do the ice and water thing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Surely you've seen soapbar before though?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The jack itself doesn't weigh 20 tons!

lol i get you now, still to big for me to shift.

ye looks like bubble bags. thankyou


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im not sure now, is it black and it starts to get soft in ya hands if you roll it about


No that's proper imported hash, 'squidgy/soft black' like this......


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Surely you've seen soapbar before though?
> 
> View attachment 2372259View attachment 2372260
> View attachment 2372261View attachment 2372262


ive seen that and made money on it but the one i like is very dark and not as hard as that, is that the stuff with coffee in it and all the wax and shiz..... ive smoked lots but never new...i take it its not good for you, gulp


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

Bedtime, laters peeps.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No that's proper imported hash, 'squidgy/soft black' like this......
> 
> View attachment 2372271
> View attachment 2372272


&#8203;yes thats it, i have some of that and can get plenty all day long, so what is in that and can i make that...?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ive seen that and made money on it but the one i like is very dark and not as hard as that, is that the stuff with coffee in it and all the wax and shiz..... ive smoked lots but never new...i take it its not good for you, gulp


No it's not good for you but neither is smoking!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yes thats it, i have some of that and can get plenty all day long, so what is in that and can i make that...?


No you can't make that unless you have fields of weed! That comes mostly from Afghanistan.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

The stuff that you make with the bags and ice will be a million times better than anything you've ever smoked before, it'll end up looking something like this....


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No you can't make that unless you have fields of weed! That comes mostly from Afghanistan.



is it the stuff you rub with your hands then get it off and roll it in to a ball ? i can defo do a good price on that lol


----------



## unlucky (Oct 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The stuff that you make with the bags and ice will be a million times better than anything you've ever smoked before, it'll end up looking something like this....
> 
> View attachment 2372284View attachment 2372285
> View attachment 2372286View attachment 2372287


&#8203;yes thats what i want to make, it looks to good to smoke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is it the stuff you rub with your hands then get it off and roll it in to a ball ? i can defo do a good price on that lol


Very similar yes, the hand rubbed stuff is called 'Charas' and comes from places like India and Nepal. It's ultra rare these days.

The Afghan stuff is not as strong as it's made by smashing the resin from seeded plants and then pressing it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yes thats what i want to make, it looks to good to smoke


Well with the bags and ice that's exactly what you'll get.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

I made some charras yesterday when trimming my fukked up outdoor. Very nice it is too.

This baby lives on though.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No that's proper imported hash, 'squidgy/soft black' like this......
> 
> View attachment 2372271
> View attachment 2372272



is that billys stuff? it sure looks like it.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

whats happenin then on this fine sunday,shit i forgot church where i get my free bags of food lol,
its mad you see them all waiting *junkies( out there nuts but they want free food?how did you get your baggy?or polish its a shame but.....


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

i keep getting asked for a good lemo tasting weed any ideas?iv growen lemon haze i think it was real lemon like it was from clone from a friend but,not a reliable sorce,i done it for 8 weeks the guy in the hydro shop said it was a 12 weeker so..


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm wanting a good lemon strain too mate! Fucking love that stuff


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

Psycho Killer has a very lemon leaning phen....



gaztoth said:


> i keep getting asked for a good lemo tasting weed any ideas?iv growen lemon haze i think it was real lemon like it was from clone from a friend but,not a reliable sorce,i done it for 8 weeks the guy in the hydro shop said it was a 12 weeker so..


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

you et that from bb mate?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> you et that from bb mate?



you learning english from ic3 mate?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> you et that from bb mate?


What? lemon from big bud or big bang?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 14, 2012)

....were you having a blonde moment then Unlucky ? 




unlucky said:


> what the fookle are you tooting on ? are you having a laugh ? how the hell do you think im going to lift 20ton ? i can pick a sack of patato's up but there not a ton. really coffee and wax and other shiz, really ?
> 
> no thats not for me, i want to be able to smoke it my self yorky


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 14, 2012)

http://breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/desktops?product_id=55


Psycho Killer
Type: Mostly sativa
Sex: Regular F3
Genetics: Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis
Flowering Time: 8 weeks+
Outdoor Harvest: Sept/Oct
Height: Medium
THC Level: High
Characteristics: Good for extreme pain relief and potent edible


TGA Subcool Seeds' Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. Jack the Ripper is a Hybrid: Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x NL x Jack Herer x Romulan x Cindy 99BCGA.


A true 8 week sativa Haze, the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week haze ever produced.


We crossed our Deep Psychosis with Jack the Ripper. There seem to be a few phenos with this cross, one in particular is a lemon skunk knock out. The other leans towards a more fusty smell, musty, rich and potent. We have put the lines into two categories with the Lemon pheno seeds available and the more Fusty seeds available in F3 form.


Both phenos have nice dark leaves with the Lemon pheno growing slightly smaller buds and the Fusty being a bit more robust in its architecture. Heavy trichome production as you would imagine with the genetics and, while the Lemon takes you up to a nice level, the Fusty pheno brings you down to couch level, so its good for rainy days and cups of hot chocolate.


Both phenos produce nice yields with the strong, long-standing genetics of the Psychosis in the mix. A true choice for both personal growers, collective growers and for breeders looking to forge their own special lines. An excellent plant all round.



Closetgardner said:


> What? lemon from big bud or big bang?





gaztoth said:


> you et that from bb mate?


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 14, 2012)

any 1 no the sale code for bb an the web address 
i wanna try this 12/12 from seed thing gonna try an start 2 seeds a week each week so i can get to where im cuttin 2 down each week an startin 2 at the same time


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2012)

i am gonny boot ma bird right in the fucking fanny, the fuckin boot. ah had the wee lad last night and he was supposed tae get picked up at 12 noon tae go hame, she was as rough as fuck and foned up and started on me so after a bit ah told her ahve had enuff and that ah was goin tae the pub, the fuckin bucket phoned her mum, who was supposed to be takin the wee man to her, and said that ah didny want him ;picked up. so ah canny go tae the fuckin pub. fuck her ahve jist got two bottle o cider and a cpl o grams of ching and ma own mum is gonny take him up her house. and once ah hit the pub ahm gonny get wrecked and pick up the first fuckin scrubber ah can get ma hands on and fuck her right up the arse. bitch.


----------



## jamie497 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm up in Newcastle. You generally get 1.9g in a 20. There's normally a few strains going around so the price can vary from 150-250 for an oz. There was some lemon skunk around a few weeks ago which was 220 for an oz. There was even some Jack herer a few years ago which was incredible. None of the green competes with mine though, it's only for my mates though.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 14, 2012)

jamie497 said:


> I'm up in Newcastle. You generally get 1.9g in a 20. There's normally a few strains going around so the price can vary from 150-250 for an oz. There was some lemon skunk around a few weeks ago which was 220 for an oz. There was even some Jack herer a few years ago which was incredible. None of the green competes with mine though, it's only for my mates though.



lol, ah though that was a kinda random statement , then a realised it was the first question asked on this thread about 4000 years ago. its pretty much the same where i am too. although the score bags can vary fro 1.4 to 2 g. quality is all over the place too.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/ jump in progress


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> http://breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/desktops?product_id=55
> 
> 
> Psycho Killer
> ...


thank god you cleared that up for us lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd never herd of breeders boutique. They've got some good strains. About as close as I'll get to the real psychosis anyway!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/ jump in progress


wassat about man?

AND LESS OF THE LEARNING ENGLISH FROM IC3 COMMENTS HAHA cunts


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 14, 2012)

guys jumping from 120,000ft to try and break the world record for a human breaking the speed of sound.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> guys jumping from 120,000ft to try and break the world record for a human breaking the speed of sound.


and hwy the fuk whould they do that? do they get paid~? is the guiness people up ther? lol seesm prett pointless,, we all know the mooon landing was FAKE, they could do summet 50 yrs ago in 10 yrs what they havent been able to do since? also fule wasent nitro bak then,, the ship would have been to have been the size of a football pitch to get them ther on 50's fuel

oh ranting  lol

still seems pointles


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 14, 2012)

its a red bull thing. And agree'd it is all a bit pointless!!!! but the jump will be cool to watch lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2012)

It's so the aerospace industry can determine what environmental extremes the human body is actually capable of withstanding.

They've been at it for years......

"Red Bull Stratos, a mission to the edge of space, will attempt to transcend human limits that have existed for 50 years. Supported by a team of experts Felix Baumgartner plans to ascend to 120,000 feet in a stratospheric balloon and make a freefall jump rushing toward earth at supersonic speeds before parachuting to the ground. His attempt to dare atmospheric limits holds the potential to provide valuable medical and scientific research data for future pioneers.


The Red Bull Stratos team brings together the world's leading minds in aerospace medicine, engineering, pressure suit development, capsule creation and balloon fabrication. It includes retired United States Air Force Colonel Joseph Kittinger, who holds three of the records Felix will strive to break.


Joe's record jump from 102,800 ft in 1960 was during a time when no one knew if a human could survive a jump from the edge of space. Joe was a Captain in the U.S. Air Force and had already taken a balloon to 97,000 feet in Project ManHigh and survived a drogue mishap during a jump from 76,400 feet in Excelsior I. The Excelsior III mission was his 33rd parachute jump.


Although researching extremes was part of the program's goals, setting records wasn't the mission's purpose. Joe ascended in helium balloon launched from the back of a truck. He wore a pressurized suit on the way up in an open, unpressurized gondola. Scientific data captured from Joe's jump was shared with U.S. research personnel for development of the space program. Today Felix and his specialized team hope to take what was learned from Joe's jumps more than 50 years ago and press forward to test the edge of the human envelope."




Watching a human body break the sound barrier in free fall and produce a 'sonic boom' is going to be fucking amazing!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2012)

Like ice said about the faked moon landing, I'm very sceptical that this is actually real.

I would love to know how they intend to stop the massive Gforce he will encounter when he opens the shoot from just killing him stone dead, or at the very least ripping his limbs off!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2012)

Several breaks of up to 3 mins in a supposed live feed don't help.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2012)

The techie bits on the site says that that he must slow from the 700mph + he will be travelling at down to about 172mph before he can open the main shoot (otherwise it will get ripped to shreds obviously). 

I don't understand how he is going to do this, you can't slow down without a shoot.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

has anyone from the uk reviewed there hydro shops on the map then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> has anyone from the uk reviewed there hydro shops on the map then lol


.....What map?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

rollitup map


----------



## unlucky (Oct 14, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> ....were you having a blonde moment then Unlucky ?


&#8203;more than just that as i had a total whitey on the blue's.......... not sick but came very close lol


----------



## unlucky (Oct 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i am gonny boot ma bird right in the fucking fanny, the fuckin boot. ah had the wee lad last night and he was supposed tae get picked up at 12 noon tae go hame, she was as rough as fuck and foned up and started on me so after a bit ah told her ahve had enuff and that ah was goin tae the pub, the fuckin bucket phoned her mum, who was supposed to be takin the wee man to her, and said that ah didny want him ;picked up. so ah canny go tae the fuckin pub. fuck her ahve jist got two bottle o cider and a cpl o grams of ching and ma own mum is gonny take him up her house. and once ah hit the pub ahm gonny get wrecked and pick up the first fuckin scrubber ah can get ma hands on and fuck her right up the arse. bitch.


&#8203;bet it ends up you getting fucked up the arse off the wee lassy with your empty bottle of soda pop, she giggles..........


----------



## unlucky (Oct 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> has anyone from the uk reviewed there hydro shops on the map then lol


&#8203;bet you did lol..................


----------



## unlucky (Oct 14, 2012)

&#8203;is sambo...mr chunky chubbs on his hols ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 14, 2012)

whats up you bunch of spunk gobbling shirt lifters


----------



## unlucky (Oct 14, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> whats up you bunch of spunk gobbling shirt lifters


&#8203;lol how very nice


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

think he was on about you unlucky lol,gobbler bit


----------



## unlucky (Oct 14, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> think he was on about you unlucky lol,gobbler bit


&#8203;gaztoth thats not like you, whats up ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The techie bits on the site says that that he must slow from the 700mph + he will be travelling at down to about 172mph before he can open the main shoot (otherwise it will get ripped to shreds obviously).
> 
> I don't understand how he is going to do this, you can't slow down without a shoot.


As he descends the air will get thicker slowing him somewhat and then he basically pancakes (increases his angle of attack thus creating extra drag by presenting a higher surface area to the oncoming air) causing massive friction that will slow him down to the speed required to deploy his main parachute


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

attention seeking lol,joke hot stuff


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuck this perpetual lark im going back to one large grow, not enough hours in the day for all this hand watering shit..............time to go back to active hydro. Been doing some house hunting online over the weekend, think exmoor is looking a good possibility nice house's there that suit my needs to a T.

Evening all.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 14, 2012)

a basements always a winner


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2012)

Seclusion is what im after, but yeah basements a plus. It needs to ave a decent growing space, thats priority no 1.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol how very nice


y thank you unlucky


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 15, 2012)

Every1 workin hard i see lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Every1 workin hard i see lmao


says u!! to wet to be up scooffolding today chedz?

morning bitches!! i must say im pretty sure since i been feeding every 48rs compared to every 72 ive seen a burst in growth,,maybe??? lol eitherway ther not stressing or anything 



walking dead started again woohoo


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_two

listen if ur growing ur own in theuk. jeramy vine talks about growing pot in the uk.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Prescription drug Satavex a mix of 2 strains 1 being skunk 51% thc??? yeah right!!
thanks for posting that mr west its really interesting


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

take a look at this its interesting...http://www.clear-uk.org/the-truth-about-sativex/


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi how is everything today adz annd ladets l;l


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 15, 2012)

whats do you guys all think about johsay cravates i think hes a lucky dog,great vids on utube anyone know of any more?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2012)

Sat around watching The Spy Who Loved Me and waiting for orange to send me a text so that i can get my new phone ordered. Yay for a steady income again. Getting the Samsung S3 LTE in titanium  Don't have the time to drink like i used to so i can afford £9 a week now, hell, used to spend around £6 a night on beer while at my last job


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a death in the family  1 of the lowryder 2's didn't make it BUT I stll got 2 left so should have something for xmas


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 15, 2012)

hows the happy chappy room the day then?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 15, 2012)

DST explain to me new new laws at the dam!,iv not been in 6 years lol and realy wanted to move with ny gf?give me the lovdown gruv,,,,


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2012)

give him some lovdown gruv'nor 
another one hanging about with ic3 too much..



gaztoth said:


> DST explain to me new new laws at the dam!,iv not been in 6 years lol and realy wanted to move with ny gf?give me the lovdown gruv,,,,


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> whats do you guys all think about johsay cravates i think hes a lucky dog,great vids on utube anyone know of any more?


It's spelled Jorge Cervantes tit boy lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 15, 2012)

what the fuck is that meant to mean!?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

That's how his name spelled! He put johsay cravates lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2012)

Whore hay! Servanteees



closetgardner said:


> it's spelled jorge cervantes tit boy lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

The guy's still a legend no matter how u spell his name!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2012)

I never really consider a grower a legend. So he has the climate to grow huge trees and has some books out there. Cool. Probably dozens of folk on this forum who know as much as he does and grow trees as large as his when they are able. But they don't have books out so they're just average joe. And as to his books, he just wrote into book form what is freely available all over the place, maybe 20 years ago they would have been "grow bibles" but in this day and age they're just a waste of money. Always chuckle to myself when people recommend to a new grower to pick up a copy of this or that.

Plus, if he was a legend you'd know his name, not mistake him for a tie


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2012)

Well said ttt, fucking legand behave what cause he has a few half decent grow vids that's he's made millions from oh yeah he's my fucking hero!!! 

Go get a haircut ya hippy cunt!


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 15, 2012)

The growers bible is information from him and others so legend is a bit strong


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Agreed there are thousands of ppl that grow tree's and don't write books about it. But for a newbie the info he provides is helpful.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2012)

it's information he learned from another cunt..


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 15, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Agreed there are thousands of ppl that grow tree's and don't write books about it. But for a newbie the info he provides is helpful.


ye mate hes good at what he does and helpfull for resreshers!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 15, 2012)

closet where is yout grow journel?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2012)

Ur online a lot recent gaz? What ya bored of being busted lol whens the next raid-fuck up then? sorry ment grow lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> closet where is yout grow journel?


www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/569234-white-widow-big-bang-grow.html There mate


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ur online a lot recent gaz? What ya bored of being busted lol whens the next raid-fuck up then? sorry ment grow lol


oooooh not for well a while lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

I did have another one for the Exo and afghan but not wrote in it for a month! I lost interest when my pineapple Thai hermi'd lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2012)

*and besides noone called HORHE can be called a legend, only sum1 called bob! or steve or maybe bill but certanly not horhe or rashid or jambalawa

U GET ME? lmao

so wats up bithces? i will say your recomendation to water more rgurley seems to be paying of,, even if i did forget to turn the room light of 2 days ago so they wer geting 12 on and 12 off but with a tiny light on above!! for fuk sake haha
*


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2012)

Where's every1s fav sket tonight then? See she was asking bout me, must be too busy lifting them 20ton weights lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Where's every1s fav sket tonight then? See she was asking bout me, must be too busy lifting them 20ton weights lolol


or preicing them stems.,,.. i gues sthats time consuming on her 500 plant grow :_)


just ordered sum chains and s hooks for my light,, not trusting yoyos with th eheavy aircooled hood with glass in ,, wouldnt be so bad but directly above my shit? NOOOO!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 15, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I did have another one for the Exo and afghan but not wrote in it for a month! I lost interest when my pineapple Thai hermi'd lol


Na man thts whats its all about man helf for noobs


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> or preicing them stems.,,.. i gues sthats time consuming on her 500 plant grow :_)
> 
> 
> just ordered sum chains and s hooks for my light,, not trusting yoyos with th eheavy aircooled hood with glass in ,, wouldnt be so bad but directly above my shit? NOOOO!!!


What uk only clones have you stilll got Iceman!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> What uk only clones have you stilll got Iceman!


EXO mate x5 and 1 PE


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 15, 2012)

3 breeders boutique dippy elsies and a amnesia that got knocked up.View attachment 2374376View attachment 2374377View attachment 2374378View attachment 2374379View attachment 2374380View attachment 2374381View attachment 2374382View attachment 2374383View attachment 2374384View attachment 2374385


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> EXO mate x5 and 1 PE


pe clone only?


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2012)

how old was the de when ya chopped it?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice one! What did they get knocked up by?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> pe clone only?


dunno man if it is? was a cutting of jimmy,, ,just been to look at me ladies and DAMN ther busting out,, 1 in particular,, i THINK that may be the PE as the ut was fucking HUGE!! well impressed the EXO are busting out with buds everyware  only 16 days in too

that amnesia always has them purpely/silver coloured leaves


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 15, 2012)

it was either a psycho killer or a psycho killer x livers!
sorry it was deffo psycho killer i crossed the amnesia with, i had a few seeds from my previous batch that could have been either of the named strains!! buzzzzzing lol smoking the scissor and finger hash its some strong stuff the best part of trimming.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> it was either a psycho killer or a psycho killer x livers!


Should be some shit hot stuff from those beans!!!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 15, 2012)

thats what im hoping test grow will be after xmas


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll keep my eyes open for that!!! I have to get me some psycho killer!!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 15, 2012)

whats worth whatching film wise anyone??? there is fuck all on tv as usual!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2012)

I've decided not to get myself a house until next year at some point. Means i have a handful of months of lots of cash to get what i want and need before i become poor again. Gonna cancel the contract i just bought and pick up the handset as pay as you go, and grab myself a tablet and a laptop, after that i need 2 new omputers, then it's time to save for a bed. Gonna be £1200 for a frame and mattress. Comfy


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Will those seeds be available at the boutique after test grows?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 15, 2012)

Fuckin buzzin me tits off lol just been lookin at the bitches i gotta chop friday and fuck me its gonna keep me fuckin busy lmao reckon this perp is hard work but if it pays off then im fuckin sweet just worked out roughly wot ill avrage by the 28th of december and should be in the region of 25k not fuckin bad at all just need to keep ontop of my shit and keep things alittle more simple i reckon could do with choppin 2 a wk after crimbo and start growin some fuckin beasts which will be vegged for 6+wks in the 6ltre airpots and i could cut alot of work out !! 
Wots every1 upto then? been quite as fuck in here today so i take it your all as busy as i am haha


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've decided not to get myself a house until next year at some point. Means i have a handful of months of lots of cash to get what i want and need before i become poor again. Gonna cancel the contract i just bought and pick up the handset as pay as you go, and grab myself a tablet and a laptop, after that i need 2 new omputers, then it's time to save for a bed. Gonna be £1200 for a frame and mattress. Comfy


The s3 is a cracking fone mate!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 15, 2012)

no mate was just having a play about see what happens need a couple more yrs experience to figure breeding out properly


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 15, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I've decided not to get myself a house until next year at some point. Means i have a handful of months of lots of cash to get what i want and need before i become poor again. Gonna cancel the contract i just bought and pick up the handset as pay as you go, and grab myself a tablet and a laptop, after that i need 2 new omputers, then it's time to save for a bed. Gonna be £1200 for a frame and mattress. Comfy


Fuck me ttt ya change ya mind like the weather lad lol am u or am u not gettin the fone is the Q ? And am u or am u not gettin a pad?? Lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh lol just thot that sounds like a great strain!!! Good on ya tho!!


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 15, 2012)

Alrite chedz ya yamyam numpty even I gotta give it to ya the current grow looks niiiice m8, all in the smoking tho...... Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck me ttt ya change ya mind like the weather lad lol am u or am u not gettin the fone is the Q ? And am u or am u not gettin a pad?? Lmao


Haha, i know, i'm useless like that. But i tend to make a decision then sit around for a bit and start thinking about it sensibly and work out what makes the most sense. I'll get what i want eventually, just figure i might as well do it right. If i move into a house next month, it would be about 5 months before i could afford a bed for the place, let alone a sofa and whatnot. Seems best to get as muh money saved, and spent, while i am able, only paying £200 a month at the rents for a 2 bed flat instead of £600+ that i'd be paying for the privelige of being able to grow some weed. I'll get what i want when the time is right and when the time is right the opportunity will present itself to me. Besides, come next year i might have a pay rise and be able to get a decent place to live instead of getting the raise and finding i'm locked into a 6 month contract in a crummy 1 bed flat somewhere 

Not trying to justify my actions too hard though, no escaping the fact that yes, i'm useless  If only i was as fantastic as kuroi makes me out to be


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2012)

the samsung note 2 is menna be the dogs bollox and the xperia t or v ther menna be sik,, depends what u want it for,, id say sony if for camera and shi like that,, or the note 2,, u get 2 in 1 so saves buying a tablet,, maybe a ipad for a tablet if its amust? im getting one,, fuk browisng on 650 watts lmao

chedz that soon matey? shit thats flown aint it


so in otherwords TT managed to blag his parent for the xmas sleep over!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2012)

No christmas sleepover for me. I'll be working christmas eve, christmas day and boxing day.

And i was tempted by the new nexus tablet, but if i buy one, i want a good sized screen else it's just a bit opintless, and no chance in fuck i'd buy an apple product let alone an ipad. Load of bollocks.

Gonna buy a new 3tb hdd next week, only £90, bargain, and then get myself a nice new shuttle with a fancy new cpu and ddr3 and whatnot and quite possiby a new graphics card. Although tempted to get myself an htpc case and sit it ontop of my AV receiver. My current case is a silverstone TJ07 and i just do not need something that ridiculous these days.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Alrite chedz ya yamyam numpty even I gotta give it to ya the current grow looks niiiice m8, all in the smoking tho...... Lol


Well ill be sure to hit ya up wen the time comes bro gotta say the bat shit seems to bring out the smell and extra trichs cant wait to get these first 5 down now tho then i can just sit back and see were im at tbh lol trimmin is gonna be a killer again tho lol might draft the bro-inlaw in muhahahahahahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Women always think there partners are fantastic, until said partner sticks their dick in something else, lol....or becomes a parent of said womens children. (or so it seems).



tip top toker said:


> Not trying to justify my actions too hard though, no escaping the fact that yes, i'm useless  If only i was as fantastic as kuroi makes me out to be


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

sorry mr west missed this post last night, they were at 54 days!!mostly cloudy and a bit of amber tho so not far off on the trichs, it will keep me happy till xmas batch!!


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2012)

Hows the gang today then?think iv got a good day cumming lol.ill keep yas posted l;l


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wots happenin at your neck of the woods then gaz??


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well ill be sure to hit ya up wen the time comes bro gotta say the bat shit seems to bring out the smell and extra trichs cant wait to get these first 5 down now tho then i can just sit back and see were im at tbh lol trimmin is gonna be a killer again tho lol might draft the bro-inlaw in muhahahahahahaha


Yeah them pics ya posted the other day looked very nice chedz, I aint looking forward to me own trim stretched mine a bit and there's gonna be a fair bit of popcorn arrrrrgh 

Should be 25-30oz there tho so carnt complain, I do love that bout the clone-only u can pretty much no what ya gonna yield.

Gonna get xmas sorted and get new equipment aint brought nuffing but new bulbs for bout 4yrs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning all, how is everyone?

Just off to take monster to the park for a bit


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah them pics ya posted the other day looked very nice chedz, I aint looking forward to me own trim stretched mine a bit and there's gonna be a fair bit of popcorn arrrrrgh
> 
> Should be 25-30oz there tho so carnt complain, I do love that bout the clone-only u can pretty much no what ya gonna yield.
> 
> Gonna get xmas sorted and get new equipment aint brought nuffing but new bulbs for bout 4yrs lol


yh man they are a bitch for the stretch ay bro lol i hate pullin my hoods up and only do it if i see a proper curl on the leaves tbf yh the yeild is easy to guess once you ve run em out a fair whack lol i love to give em a wobble by the stem to find out how dense each cola is lmao 
were ya been hidin the ya fucker not been on as much lately ay?? I know i know we do av lifes beyond riu lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning sae take it monster is a dog lol

U sorted out ya money probs now then m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking monster was his son or such


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2012)

howz it hanging today then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Morning sae take it monster is a dog lol
> 
> U sorted out ya money probs now then m8?





tip top toker said:


> I was thinking monster was his son or such


TTT was closest, my little girl lol


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2012)

ladz just went to my dealer as much as i hate it£10 a g day light robbery,and to my surprize BLONDE POLLIN yeeeeeee ha! not the stuff you burn or full of sand the real deal,lol,some pics youz like?smells and tastes like grass classtell me what you guys call it plz?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> ladz just went to my dealer as much as i hate it£10 a g day light robbery,and to my surprize BLONDE POLLIN yeeeeeee ha! not the stuff you burn or full of sand the real deal,lol,some pics youz like?smells and tastes like grass classView attachment 2375034tell me what you guys call it plz?


Looks good mate! I call it pollen too lol


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

It's effectively pressed kief. Pollum (with an M and a U, not an N) as far as I am aware is a Dutch name for their own hash. Extracted and pressed like the pic above. As usual, the product that is used to make the hash will determine the strength. A lot of Dutch weed is tumbled and then sold.

Just to be clear:
Pollen is what a Male plant produces.
Pollum is the name commonly used by the Dutch for their hash. Although now a lot more ice-olator is available (ice-olater is bubble hash effectively). Pollum is normally collected dry and not extracted using ice and water. My two bob on the matter.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well ill be sure to hit ya up wen the time comes bro gotta say the bat shit seems to bring out the smell and extra trichs cant wait to get these first 5 down now tho then i can just sit back and see were im at tbh lol trimmin is gonna be a killer again tho lol might draft the bro-inlaw in muhahahahahahaha



I told you


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2012)

m sorry dst i cant spell lol,so you dont think its ice POLLEN then lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 16, 2012)

cant wait getting a shot of light from a friend today and some cuts so there will be a new thread to the ukers lol thanks all


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

3eyes said:


> I told you


Yh bro gotta give it to ya neva thought to use it but the extra aroma and trichs it gives em can only be a good thing  everytime im in there feeding i come out with my arms stickin in the middle and smell the house out haha needless to say nothin changes tbh haha good job the misses loves me lol or is it the money haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2012)

:yawn: well looks like im thinking of maybe making a bananna cruble,, dont have oats or like them,, anyone rememberhow to make crumble topping with NO oats


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never made a crumble in my life using oats :/ Never even heard of that. Crumble for me has always jut been butter rubbed into flour.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have never made a crumble in my life using oats :/ Never even heard of that. Crumble for me has always jut been butter rubbed into flour.



yeh thats what i thought,, but google says EVERYONE does it with fucking oats,,, not for me that,, picking my teath frop the next week,, so basically sliced bannana, cruble on top and in the oven in a pyrex dish [email protected]?

only every done crubles with frozen rhubarb,, that way i know,, this banana one im not 100%, was thinking of hot banna spong n custard for munch later,but the masses now want cruble ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 16, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> yh man they are a bitch for the stretch ay bro lol i hate pullin my hoods up and only do it if i see a proper curl on the leaves tbf yh the yeild is easy to guess once you ve run em out a fair whack lol i love to give em a wobble by the stem to find out how dense each cola is lmao
> were ya been hidin the ya fucker not been on as much lately ay?? I know i know we do av lifes beyond riu lmao


I been about chedz I read the thread everyday like the sun lol just been busy wit the kids,life n the grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats what i thought,, but google says EVERYONE does it with fucking oats,,, not for me that,, picking my teath frop the next week,, so basically sliced bannana, cruble on top and in the oven in a pyrex dish [email protected]?
> 
> only every done crubles with frozen rhubarb,, that way i know,, this banana one im not 100%, was thinking of hot banna spong n custard for munch later,but the masses now want cruble ffs


depends how you like your crumble. Slice ya banana, then possibly add a bit of wter to keep it juicy and not just a sticky molten banana gloop, some caster sugar for sweetness if that's your thing, depending on cooking temp will also start to caramalise and add to the goodness, bit of cinnamon is always good, then just crumble on top and heat till hot and the crumble part is cooked properly. Think it's something like 110g butter to 180g of flour or soemthing, can't remember. Know when i make pastry it's normally a kinda 1:2 ratio so for crumble you want slightly more butter.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 16, 2012)

Well as usual, Scotland were shite! Don't know why I thot we could win tonight.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I been about chedz I read the thread everyday like the sun lol just been busy wit the kids,life n the grow.


Know the feelin bro lol just paid a decorator a fuckin arm and a leg to do all the house bar kitchen and bathroom ow the joys this women can spend as quick as i earn it and sum lol now she wants a new sofa haha then fuckin christmas is only round the bend theres another few k fuck ill stop there me pocket is givin me headache !!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> depends how you like your crumble. Slice ya banana, then possibly add a bit of wter to keep it juicy and not just a sticky molten banana gloop, some caster sugar for sweetness if that's your thing, depending on cooking temp will also start to caramalise and add to the goodness, bit of cinnamon is always good, then just crumble on top and heat till hot and the crumble part is cooked properly. Think it's something like 110g butter to 180g of flour or soemthing, can't remember. Know when i make pastry it's normally a kinda 1:2 ratio so for crumble you want slightly more butter.


yeh i thought it was 2 to 1 in fat 20 100grammes flour its like 50g g of butter,, this delia smith cookbook suks ass,, must get me sum ebooks downloaded 



cheddar1985 said:


> Know the feelin bro lol just paid a decorator a fuckin arm and a leg to do all the house bar kitchen and bathroom ow the joys this women can spend as quick as i earn it and sum lol now she wants a new sofa haha then fuckin christmas is only round the bend theres another few k fuck ill stop there me pocket is givin me headache !!!!!!!


NOOOOOOoooooo Ur getting rid of the lime green mate???? omg


----------



## unlucky (Oct 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Where's every1s fav sket tonight then? See she was asking bout me, must be too busy lifting them 20ton weights lolol



20ton is a lot of belly fluff lol hhmmm, i was asking about you as i want to quiz you over the blue's/livers. can you give me any info on the chap who named it livers and why livers ?............... plz plz  sket the unlucky one x


----------



## unlucky (Oct 16, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> what the fuck is that meant to mean!?


&#8203;he is trying to say he loves you


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 16, 2012)

I was just wandering if anyone else noticed that canna coco pro doesn't ever need a dry cycle in flowering?


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 16, 2012)

whos up in the uk then?


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

I understand that the guys surname is Livers....



unlucky said:


> 20ton is a lot of belly fluff lol hhmmm, i was asking about you as i want to quiz you over the blue's/livers. can you give me any info on the chap who named it livers and why livers ?............... plz plz  sket the unlucky one x


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2012)

Few things better on a freezing winter morning than getting your washed clothes straight off of the aga. Hot clothes  So comfortable.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Aga.....
[youtube]POv-3yIPSWc[/youtube]


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks dst just what i want stuck in my head lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2012)

Na den......hows it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Few things better on a freezing winter morning than getting your washed clothes straight off of the aga. Hot clothes  So comfortable.


lol yeh BUT its getting out of a freezing fucking cold bed,, to get TO the aga to get said warm clothes on,, and its autumn 



drgrowshit said:


> thanks dst just what i want stuck in my head lol


yeh thatnx DST u fukwit,, lol il be playing that in me head all effing day lol



PUKKA BUD said:


> Na den......hows it?


good mate,u?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2012)

im well happy to get a small grow on the go its great to have a journal again im sutch a big kid


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im well happy to get a small grow on the go its great to have a journal again im sutch a big kid


good mate,, i was the same itching to do it and now i have im happy, BUT paranoid haha,, u got everything u need man?

well its qwite supriseing how equipment and odds and ends can accumulate,, ive got enough tak here to do 2 grows if i wanted to! ,,just got sum chains for my light,, dont trust my air cooled on yoyo;s rather heavy! 17 days in now and ther starting to smell,, i must order sum door seal sticky stif for wen the doors closed,, and get in and polyfill sum holoes in celing up wat i had stuff hangin from,.,, im going for a sealed room as best i can, just thinking wat to do about the walla as thers a tiny gap under them? 70's house and stud wall lmao need i say more? am i ranting? i guess i am ha lol

PEACE
!

ANYONE GOT ANY OF THAT DOOR STICKY STUFF U GET ON A ROLL/?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally pulled ya finger out then ice lol......will pay you in yield mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Finally pulled ya finger out then ice lol......will pay you in yield mate


yeh but the bullet mate, lol feeding every 2 days,, orderd chains and shit,, new ducting for carbon filter,, gotta seal that room off so thers no smell,, il get silicone gun under the walls to effectively seal that room the fuk in,, if needed maybe i could have 2 extractors sucking thru the filter,, i seen y adapters on ebay for 5 inch ducting

http://www.leafly.com/sativa/exodus-cheese

dont know how usa peiople can even comment on this,, its UK clone only oh maybe UK/DAM clone only now!


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but the bullet mate, lol feeding every 2 days,, orderd chains and shit,, new ducting for carbon filter,, gotta seal that room off so thers no smell,, il get silicone gun under the walls to effectively seal that room the fuk in,, if needed maybe i could have 2 extractors sucking thru the filter,, i seen y adapters on ebay for 5 inch ducting
> 
> 
> dont know how usa people can even comment on this,, its UK clone only oh maybe UK/DAM clone only now!


They must be talking about the green house seeds version of the Exo! I have green house Exo, would love to do a side by side with the clone only


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> They must be talking about the green house seeds version of the Exo! I have green house Exo, would love to do a side by side with the clone only


yeh im 17 days in the the clone only version.. already a slight aroma lol,,, thers a ton of us with grows atm,, all guna be ready approx the same time,, im sure therl be plenty of pics up to compare and maybe sum percy swaps of bud to compare,, im up for swapz teenth for a teenth,, that kinda shizzle me nizzle LMAO

[h=5]I sent a text to my wife last night, "Hi babe I'm at the pub with some lads, please try and wash all my dirty clothes and make sure you prepare my favourite dish before I return."

I sent another text, "Babe I forgot to tell you that I got an increase in my salary at the end of the month I'm getting you a new car"

She text back,"Omg really?"

I replied, "No I just wanted to make sure you got my first message."[/h]


----------



## 00ashoo (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.leafly.com/sativa/exodus-cheese
> 
> dont know how usa peiople can even comment on this,, its UK clone only oh maybe UK/DAM clone only now!


theres no such thing as a uk clone only its a clone only uk cheese
theres not been a 'country clone only' for atleast 40 years since clones have become overly wide spread for breeders and pollen chuckers everywhere


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im 17 days in the the clone only version.. already a slight aroma lol,,, thers a ton of us with grows atm,, all guna be ready approx the same time,, im sure therl be plenty of pics up to compare and maybe sum percy swaps of bud to compare,, im up for swapz teenth for a teenth,, that kinda shizzle me nizzle LMAO
> 
> [h=5]I sent a text to my wife last night, "Hi babe I'm at the pub with some lads, please try and wash all my dirty clothes and make sure you prepare my favourite dish before I return."
> 
> ...


Haha that's Fucking class mate will have to give that ago!!. I'll swap a teenth or a teenth no probs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Haha that's Fucking class mate will have to give that ago!!. I'll swap a teenth or a teenth no probs.


mate lemmiknow wen ur done,,il be end of november 1st week fo december


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate lemmiknow wen ur done,,il be end of november 1st week fo december


Next expected harvest is 31/10 and 5/11 and 21/11. Then I'm Fucking the Exo off, so I can start some angelheart x blue cheese. Was gifted some beans from a mate!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 17, 2012)

3 Durban poison, 1 exo cheese (ghsc), 1 g13 haze and 1 og kush. Just switched from canna to dutch pro for this grow. The plants are growing very quick compared to canna. And plants seem a lighter colour. Do any of you at RIU agree that they dont look right or am I just gettin paranoid??


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh yeah the 2 in the center had 3 weeks veg the other 3 had 4. They are are all in day 5 flowering.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 17, 2012)

C'mon RIU wheres da comments.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

its a bit hard to tell cos of the HPS mate


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> its a bit hard to tell cos of the HPS mate


Sorry bruv I will take one with da lights off.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> C'mon RIU wheres da comments.


ye mate they look fine 2 me


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess I'm jus gettin really paranoid, I had run into sum defficiency in earlier stages, had like browny colour patches on leaves but figured out it was potassium and mag. Seem to have come along well since then.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

If the light green you are reffering to is the new growth, This is normal its cos they are growing fast


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2012)

im starting to get loads of new groth already,just need a fan or 2 a filter and a better light time will sort it lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im starting to get loads of new groth already,just need a fan or 2 a filter and a better light time will sort it lol


That's good mate!!! just get a hold of a dingy desk fan or summin just now. That'll do the job lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's good mate!!! just get a hold of a dingy desk fan or summin just now. That'll do the job lol


ye ill be doing that mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> 3 Durban poison, 1 exo cheese (ghsc), 1 g13 haze and 1 og kush. Just switched from canna to dutch pro for this grow. The plants are growing very quick compared to canna. And plants seem a lighter colour. Do any of you at RIU agree that they dont look right or am I just gettin paranoid??View attachment 2376397


looks nothing like my copne only EXO!! LMAO



drgrowshit said:


> im starting to get loads of new groth already,just need a fan or 2 a filter and a better light time will sort it lol


use a extractor as a fan,, they stil blow air about, im getting newer bits as i go,, a litle thing here and ther! amazing how fast the stuff adds up from this lil hobby!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh BUT its getting out of a freezing fucking cold bed,, to get TO the aga to get said warm clothes on,, and its autumn


My roof is covered in ice, it is winter so far as i am concerned  And no worry, my bed is toasty warm. My flat has straw insulation and i blocked off the window with a big matress to stop the sun getting me up early and to keep heat in


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2012)

ttt sounds like somthing off trainspoting lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2012)

Was me lil girls 2nd birthday yday, had a small party for her then today went to the zoo.

Went to whipsnade zoo gotta say it was fucking qaulity, I enjoyed it more than the kids lol

How's we doing anyways?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Was me lil girls 2nd birthday yday, had a small party for her then today went to the zoo.
> 
> Went to whipsnade zoo gotta say it was fucking qaulity, I enjoyed it more than the kids lol
> 
> How's we doing anyways?


sambo getting rides of the animals n that LMAO imagin big baldy fucker riding a goat YEEHAAA down the thing HAHAHA








TTT lol matress at window,,, and no lets have it rite it isent winter its AUTUMN,, hate to put u rite like that but just coz it is FOR YOU doesnt make it so,, its autumn,, plz gets ur facts correct before posting TYvm


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2012)

1. Off not of
2. And not n
3. That's a bull, not a goat.
4. let's not lets
5. right not rite
6. isn't not isent
7. right not rite
8. because not coz
9. please not plz
10. get not gets
11. your not yr

Impressive 

I'm gonna keep calling it winter thanks  You have your 11 technical inaccuracies , and i'll have my 1  So far as i am concerned, it is october, i wake up with my smoking area a sheet of ice, it is winter, in the same way that so far as you are concerned your posts make sense


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2012)

Fek off ya wanker although that post did make me lol was jus a really good zoo, empty aswell which was good don't think ya allowed but was feeding the meerkats and also there wallabies and some other south american rodent things that are just roaming round the zoo.

People I was with weren't that impressed when I was telling em the price to shoot the different animals from SA lol next time I go there deffo wana shoot a zebra and maybe a giraffe lol


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 17, 2012)

Where you go in South Africa sambo ? I went to Cape Town a few years ago with friends who live out there and by far the greatest holiday I have ever experienced beats Florida everyday . I walked table mountain seen poverty at its worst , seen and dived with great whites fished for yellow fin tuna, couldnt help see the countless bobing heads of verious seals got sat on my ass by a breading male lion ( long story ) seen a whale trapped in a harbour because of killer whales , seen a parrot sitting on a guys shoulder gazing at the numerous shadows in the breaking oncoming waves visited a number off zoo's which I recall being robbed by a bunch of monkeys AWSOME ! And the guy who thought it was a good idea to pull a knife out on my dad not a GOOD move . Absolutely fantastic we'll that's how good it was the knife thing would be the talking point of every holiday but that's the last thing ever mentioned when we ever we talk about Cape Town .


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lmao sambo ya cruel cunt i bet the kids were snivelling wen the got back home ya fucker lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> 1. Off not of
> 2. And not n
> 3. That's a bull, not a goat.
> 4. let's not lets
> ...


AHAHA why did i know you would return with shit about my grammer,,, people expect it of me,, not a middle class toff .. know wat ur saying on the weather mate tho,, we dont smoke in the house anymore AND ITS FUCKING FREEZING,, ice on the wheely bin lid kinda cold!! haha,, i said animals not goat 



cheddar1985 said:


> Lmao sambo ya cruel cunt i bet the kids were snivelling wen the got back home ya fucker lmfao



i bet too lmao,,hows the chop chop going m8? sore finger? wankers whiplash? wats finishing first? slh?



newuserlol said:


> Fek off ya wanker although that post did make me lol


yeh i thought it was rather good,, suprisingly i couldnt find a image of a big fat baldy mush riding on a goat,, 

thinking if i loose my foot this is a viable optiopn,, fancy chipping in?






lol all this time i beeen struggling with riu image thing,, html worked i neevr even tried wat a silly bollox


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo getting rides of the animals n that LMAO imagin big baldy fucker riding a goat YEEHAAA


Actually you said both 

Hehe, if you've read any of my other posts on the forum tonight, i has a headache and i've decided to be a bastard tonight, any post i can poke holes i i am doing so


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Actually you said both
> 
> Hehe, if you've read any of my other posts on the forum tonight, i has a headache and i've decided to be a bastard tonight, any post i can poke holes i i am doing so


TONITE? lol ur a batard ALL the time,, and i dont go snoooping into others comments as i said i already know ur a batard

LOL ive ty[ped bastard like a down synrdome would say it!! or a dude with a lisp...

just noticed the tags on thie thread,, gingers wet the bed? i take it thats aimed at chedz?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 17, 2012)

I been loads of times rolla got good friends over there, usually stay either outskirts of joberg or pretoria on game farms that's why I say bout the hunting, but everytime I go I go cape town too fucking love cape town!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 17, 2012)

Frosty here tonight boys how bout down by u lot lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 17, 2012)

Frosty an upsidedown lmbo


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely cheds , respect sambo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

DAY 17 FLOWER  

liking these airpots seem to be doing ok,in my opinioin


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DAY 17 FLOWER
> 
> liking these airpots seem to be doing ok,in my opinioin
> 
> View attachment 2376816View attachment 2376817View attachment 2376819View attachment 2376821View attachment 2376822View attachment 2376826View attachment 2376831View attachment 2376832


That's brilliant for 17 days mate!! They should put a fair hit of weight on in the coming weeks. What watt is your light?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

DST said:


> I understand that the guys surname is Livers....



where did you get that info DST ? im getting told his initails are A L but not L for livers as thats his nickname



newuserlol said:


> Was me lil girls 2nd birthday yday, had a small party for her then today went to the zoo.
> 
> Went to whipsnade zoo gotta say it was fucking qaulity, I enjoyed it more than the kids lol
> 
> How's we doing anyways?


&#8203;your lush chunks ......no help over the livers meanie....... hhmmm


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im well happy to get a small grow on the go its great to have a journal again im sutch a big kid



balls of steel mr hush hush  x


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Frosty here tonight boys how bout down by u lot lmao
> 
> View attachment 2376771View attachment 2376772View attachment 2376773View attachment 2376774View attachment 2376775View attachment 2376776View attachment 2376777View attachment 2376778View attachment 2376779


&#8203;how the hec do you back flip and take a pic at the same time chedz ................ ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> where did you get that info DST ? im getting told his initails are A L but not L for livers as thats his nickname
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;your lush chunks ......no help over the livers meanie....... hhmmm


Lol I assumed it originated from Liverpool. Hence livers and blues for Everton. Haha


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol I assumed it originated from Liverpool. Hence livers and blues for Everton. Haha


&#8203;he he no silly, sheffield


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's brilliant for 17 days mate!! They should put a fair hit of weight on in the coming weeks. What watt is your light?


a 600 mate,, i think i got the newer bulb in now, had a diffrent one in and seemed slow on growth,swapped it out and seems to be doing much better,


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a 600 mate,, i think i got the newer bulb in now, had a diffrent one in and seemed slow on growth,swapped it out and seems to be doing much better,


Their definitely quicker off the mark than GHS's version. Fuck mine were only looking like that at 4 weeks mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;he he no silly, sheffield


That was just sheer guess work on my behalf tho! Lmfao.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Their definitely quicker off the mark than GHS's version. Fuck mine were only looking like that at 4 weeks mate


i agree, i done other stuff before and at 17 days these are well bigger im well chuffed,, i think the airpots are starting to do what it said on the tin too!


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

Yh I'm gonna have to give them a shot. They get good reviews from everyone. Bet their a fucked to water tho eh?


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That was just sheer guess work on my behalf tho! Lmfao.


&#8203;you did good pmsl....... hhmm


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sure the guys called liverston an livers is his nick name an no fucker in Sheff calls it livers lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you did good pmsl....... hhmm


LLf don't patronize me ok. Lol


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'm sure the guys called liverston an livers is his nick name an no fucker in Sheff calls it livers lol



lol no not liverston and its a yes to calling it livers in sheff 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> LLf don't patronize me ok. Lol


&#8203;who me, no no its not how i roll


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;who me, no no its not how i roll


It felt like one of those times when, you say something really thick to your mum, and she replys " no son, but clever boy for trying". Lol,


----------



## unlucky (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> It felt like one of those times when, you say something really thick to your mum, and she replys " no son, but clever boy for trying". Lol,



lmfao....... let her have a look at your plants and ask her if there looking good


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah right!! I'm 30 and she doesn't even know I smoke. I just can't bring my self to smoke a cig in front if her! It's either respect or fear that drives that, I like to say respect lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh I'm gonna have to give them a shot. They get good reviews from everyone. Bet their a fucked to water tho eh?


i use a jug and DID get water everyware,but ive learned to water slowley aqnd round the plant and they hardley leek as you can see 2 not even on trays.. gunna be my xmas moeny this,, so hopefully il get a good whack,, im still unsure which the PE is lol knew i shudda marked the pot


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 17, 2012)

The PE should let you know in a couple if weeks by the smell it will be a lot sweeter smelling.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

From the lad from Sheffield that gave the BB lads the clone. His mate is on board with the guy, Livers, Blues, or whatever his name is. So it was basically 1 degree away from the original clone.


unlucky said:


> where did you get that info DST ? im getting told his initails are A L but not L for livers as thats his nickname
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;your lush chunks ......no help over the livers meanie....... hhmmm


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

&#8203;your lush chunks ......no help over the livers meanie....... hhmmm [/QUOTE]

you wouldnt want my help with the livers unlucky, each time i grew her i had problems.

is deffo some of the stinkiest,tastiest weed ya can get but imo is pretty weak stonewise.

the pic with the 3 plants the livers is on the left, thats roughly day 45-50 was a while ago now, and the 2 big plants are both livers but they certainly didnt look that healthy when i chopped em.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad i neva run with the fuckers now lol looks like to much popcorn for me sambo id neva cut it all off and just waste it by throwin it in a black bag or garden bin lmfao!! The gkxblues on the other hand are fuck all like it but got a nice smelly pheno outta em but the bud structure is big and dense even thw popcorn seems to carry some weight the cola u see on this fucker is a gkxblues View attachment 2377429


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

I find the livers produces mostly rock solid bud and not as much fluff as Exo....I feel the effect is diiferent as well.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

DST said:


> I find the livers produces mostly rock solid bud and not as much fluff as Exo....I feel the effect is diiferent as well.


av no way to compair but if your gettin fluff on exo somethin is amiss dst do you lollipop them? I clear out bottom 1/3 unless i run a wk veg an flip em to 12/12 then you should nt be gettin any popcorn unless you ve not enough light or are'nt gettin the light close enough to the budding area !! i find that pk13/14 does'nt get the buds as hard as hammerhead does aswell so the pk could be a factor also!! The pics that sambo posted look a baw ache to trim wen its ready lol obviously they are nt finished and cant reall say as i dont know how far along they are but exo is more compact and looks to be the stronger plant of the livers.Will get round to tryin it shortly but not lookin forward to it if it looks as it does from those pics


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

I grow vertically and tend not to chop too much from the bottom as the lights spreads across them. The bottom flowers are still lfuffy though. Compare that to the DOG, all the bottom nugs are solid. I don't use sboosters. All organic over here.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

they aint very well grown livers chedz them pics m8, like i say i always had problems with her that i dont get with the exo.

im even thinkin of ditching the exo and just growing something from seed nuffing fancy just a strain that dont stink and still looks half decent, im growing in a flat me growroom is 10ft away from the communal area power cut and im fucked! especially with 25-30oz of exo lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

DST said:


> I grow vertically and tend not to chop too much from the bottom as the lights spreads across them. The bottom flowers are still lfuffy though. Compare that to the DOG, all the bottom nugs are solid. I don't use sboosters. All organic over here.


 i do find the exo produces dense nug more so towards the tops dst like i said the nugs on the bottom1/3 get lobbed of wk2-3 so i aint gettin that tbh mate as u say could just be a trait in the genes bro but doin as i do helps out largely to the tops advantage imo



newuserlol said:


> they aint very well grown livers chedz them pics m8, like i say i always had problems with her that i dont get with the exo.
> 
> im even thinkin of ditching the exo and just growing something from seed nuffing fancy just a strain that dont stink and still looks half decent, im growing in a flat me growroom is 10ft away from the communal area power cut and im fucked! especially with 25-30oz of exo lol


lol gettin all paro and that sambs lol try doin it in a shed lol were the house backs on to other houses lmao we av about 40 houses in a oval in a 80metre stretch lad on more than 1 occassion ive been runnin about like a mad cunt cus the fuse has blew on the extension leads lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2012)

hows everyone today then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 18, 2012)

NOt bad mate, another hectic day of running around ahead lol, dunno how Dura n peeps used to do this every week lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2012)

DST said:


>


So is the weitpass law actually going into effect DST? Or is it more a possibility, that HTCC is playing on to push ticket sales?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

What post? the one with the hydro system in it? Looks good to me Avidgrower.

And TT, that's what I thought. The wietpass is effectively still going ahead but it's highly unlikely that it will, considering the towns/cities where they tested have found it to be a really bad idea (namely Maastricht - where the Mayor has already said they are scrapping the weitpass).

Saying that though, they may still have some stupid rule whereby you need to show you are a resident. I am not 100% yet, it's all up in the air, but I think High Times suck for saying it in their flyer. I also saw another travel agent banging on about it, saying this is the last chance, etc, etc....we shall see though.

Let's put it this way, I wouldn't put any weight to what American companies are saying about the Dutch law, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol no not liverston and its a yes to calling it livers in sheff 4sure


I'll get in touch we me old footy mates a few from that end of town no Mr livers.... , I'm tellin you it's somethin like liverston, I had this same conversation with oscar a old user sure it's liverston.....an luv I'm from Sheff an like I said NO fucker calls it livers in Sheff now days not even his boys or peeps from his end of town lol



DST said:


> From the lad from Sheffield that gave the BB lads the clone. His mate is on board with the guy, Livers, Blues, or whatever his name is. So it was basically 1 degree away from the original clone.


What you sayin D the livers cut you lot got is not original it's a cross?....think my cut I had was from 1 you know.....



DST said:


> I find the livers produces mostly rock solid bud and not as much fluff as Exo....I feel the effect is diiferent as well.


I agree always was the hardest nugs outta the 3 c's I did last run.....an the 1 I flowered in a 1 ltr airport had the hardest nugs outta any plant I've done.
I reckon you need to let it go 10weeks to get the strength but still a nice high tho


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> NOt bad mate, another hectic day of running around ahead lol, dunno how Dura n peeps used to do this every week lol


Fuck the runnin around if they want it they will come sae lol aint that right rolla lol ever that or find yaself a few lackies muhahahaaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the runnin around if they want it they will come sae lol aint that right rolla lol ever that or find yaself a few lackies muhahahaaha


Unfortunately for the next few weeks i am the lackey lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

morning homes!! how is al this glorious UN-WINTER thursday monrning? im fucked,, sleepless nights with baby and poorly 2 n half yr old throwing up on the bed at 2am-3am-4am.....!! FUN TIMES!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheddz that blue grape looks nice mate is that the stinky pheno?......chuck some pics up on me thread when ya get time lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

Mornin peggers.....I had a wank sleep too, little man is teething bless him.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin peggers.....I had a wank sleep too, little man is teething bless him.....


well we got 5 week old wats not sleeping thru,, and colic,,then we gt our little angel NOT!! shes 2 n half and has this tickley cough wats making her wretch hence been sik and ofc she only drinks milk at bed so its like blamonge the sik lmao stinky orrid shit wat ur spraynig for a hr with febreeze spary just to get the smell gone,,and at 4am+ thats no joke!



Avidgrower said:


> Morning IC3 - i am also fucked due to a river that decided to pop in in my living room floor at 1am.... how was i made aware of this you ask ...? the dog got up, sat in it, then come back to bed!
> 
> Fat 1 @ 1.30 am was a bad idea.... knocked me... till 9.30am.... work was at 8 ....
> 
> FUN TIMES!!!


WORK? lol i forget sum n here do actually have a 9-5 haha but im sure a river coming into your living room is cause for a day off m8



Saerimmner said:


> Unfortunately for the next few weeks i am the lackey lol


LLLACCCKEEEYYY!!!!!!!!!!! start calling u joey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

afternoon lads,

2Toke Killer ( breedersboutique's psycho killer x livers) at 5weeks the morrow. 

View attachment 2377476View attachment 2377477

smells lush, sweet and citrusy but with the thick musk of the psycho


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

very nice don.

morning pukka, u not workin today m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

LOOK AT YOU DON!! all nicley tied up plants WITH TAGS!!! nice to see ther are sum proffesionals here!!! lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

cheers lads, the tag is for where i pollinated it, i done 4 different branches so had to label them which aint my strong suit lol i'm forever fucking it up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers lads, the tag is for where i pollinated it, i done 4 different branches so had to label them which aint my strong suit lol i'm forever fucking it up


so u pollenated a dirrent branc on each one? how does that work? must be tricky making sure the pollen dont get everyware? couldnt u mix it with water away from the grow then just drip a litlle onto the branches u want?? random thought haha

NEWUSERLOL- did ya tabs land pal?,, i must think of sumthing else to call u saying newuserlol dont sound rite..im thinking "CUNT" would def be a viable option


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 18, 2012)

Doesn't water kill pollen??.I'm sure u pollinate the selected branch then spray the rest of the plant down so it doesn't pollinate the rest of the plant.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Doesn't water kill pollen??.I'm sure u pollinate the selected branch then spray the rest of the plant down so it doesn't pollinate the rest of the plant.


i have n clue... just sayin,, how would u just pollenate a branch at a time,, thought pollen gets EVERYWARE,, 
unsure if water kills pollen but in natue it rains no?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2012)

you use a paintbrush..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

Aye i've learned that one the hard way IC3 you just pollinate the branch you want then get a spray bottle and cover the branch you've done so it clings to the hairs. water doesn't kill pollen or the rain would knack all plants


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i have n clue... just sayin,, how would u just pollenate a branch at a time,, thought pollen gets EVERYWARE,,
> unsure if water kills pollen but in natue it rains no?


You collect the pollen and apply it with a small paint brush to the branch. And that branch only will produce seeds. You have to do it with the fan off. I've read that if u spray pollen with water it kills the viability of it. Don't know if that's fact tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

Holy fuckin moly they have shot up fast Donny boy lookin sweet lad......got me thinkin it was Friday for a sec then lol

Eyup sambo me old mukka, na no work today mate just chillin with the youth, how's you mate? Was thinkin other day you ever thought of doin a perpep grow, you got the equipment bro an should be good for the cash flow....


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye i've learned that one the hard way IC3 you just pollinate the branch you want then get a spray bottle and cover the branch you've done so it clings to the hairs. water doesn't kill pollen or the rain would knack all plants


Cheers for that don, I read that u spray the plant down and it kills any stray pollen. Glad u cleared that up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

maybe wen i moove we may get into pollenating and shit,,,clones and whatnot,, not ding anything here like that,

im liking these airpots,, they seem to work MINT! well chuffed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Holy fuckin moly they have shot up fast Donny boy lookin sweet lad......got me thinkin it was Friday for a sec then lol


aye 5 weeks fuckin flew eh. i'm going to be well busy the morrow so thought i'd treat ya's early lol.


Closetgardner said:


> Cheers for that don, I read that u spray the plant down and it kills any stray pollen. Glad u cleared that up.


just stops it floating about when you knock the fans back on. some of the lads in here will remember my last crop was fully seeded after my last fuck up.....


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 5 weeks fuckin flew eh. i'm going to be well busy the morrow so thought i'd treat ya's early lol.
> 
> just stops it floating about when you knock the fans back on. some of the lads in here will remember my last crop was fully seeded after my last fuck up.....


Fucking hell, hope I don't do that when I try my hand at it lol. When the time comes is it ok if I pick your brains if I run into any difficulty?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Holy fuckin moly they have shot up fast Donny boy lookin sweet lad......got me thinkin it was Friday for a sec then lol
> 
> Eyup sambo me old mukka, na no work today mate just chillin with the youth, how's you mate? Was thinkin other day you ever thought of doin a perpep grow, you got the equipment bro an should be good for the cash flow....


alrite geezer, ive tried the pertul before but then ya get some poxy gas check or whatever and have to shut down! 

im gonna do alrite out of these 6 in 20ltr airpots, i vegged em too long and they are bIG lol reckon 25-30oz me bulbs are well old, am gonna sort xmas out, get equipment and maybe a new laptop.

went to the zoo yday with the kids was fucking ace m8 so many different animals, was feeding the meerkats shortbread cookies lol


the pics are the 6 exo they are now 4wks in 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

parcel arrived ic3 nice1 already done all the pregs feeling goooooooood lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

ask away man. it's easy enough just remember to put a little on the brush it goes a long way, that and spray it afterwards and you can't go far wrong really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite geezer, ive tried the pertul before but then ya get some poxy gas check or whatever and have to shut down!
> 
> im gonna do alrite out of these 6 in 20ltr airpots, i vegged em too long and they are bIG lol reckon 25-30oz me bulbs are well old, am gonna sort xmas out, get equipment and maybe a new laptop.
> 
> ...


is 20L not a bit overkill? or am i missing a trick only using 6L? how much more yield do you reckon with the same veg time?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is 20L not a bit overkill? or am i missing a trick only using 6L? how much more yield do you reckon with the same veg time?


it is m8 they are too big ive vegged em too long but they7 are deffo gonna yield nice, i put em in the 20ltr cause last grow i had 1 exo in a 20ltr pot and it yielded 8-9oz

the exo is the in the right corner, it was a mix up of pots lol


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 18, 2012)

The fairy has landed happy daze they will grace my new grow space when i build it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> parcel arrived ic3 nice1 already done all the pregs feeling goooooooood lol


no worrys mate,, enjoy em,, 13 days till next one then we will be rite as we talked about



newuserlol said:


> it is m8 they are too big ive vegged em too long but they7 are deffo gonna yield nice, i put em in the 20ltr cause last grow i had 1 exo in a 20ltr pot and it yielded 8-9oz
> 
> the exo is the in the right corner, it was a mix up of pots lol



ther what 4 weeks? wassat? 28 days? mine are at 17 days,, this new bulb i put in along with feeding more rgular really seesm to be helping,, hopefully the PE should show itself soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> it is m8 they are too big ive vegged em too long but they7 are deffo gonna yield nice, i put em in the 20ltr cause last grow i had 1 exo in a 20ltr pot and it yielded 8-9oz
> 
> the exo is the in the right corner, it was a mix up of pots lol


reet bobby dazzlers them man. might get myself a single 20 and do a side by side. cheers


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck the runnin around if they want it they will come sae lol aint that right rolla lol ever that or find yaself a few lackies muhahahaaha



Nothing like a regular stop off in the middle of work lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> alrite geezer, ive tried the pertul before but then ya get some poxy gas check or whatever and have to shut down!
> 
> im gonna do alrite out of these 6 in 20ltr airpots, i vegged em too long and they are bIG lol reckon 25-30oz me bulbs are well old, am gonna sort xmas out, get equipment and maybe a new laptop.
> 
> ...


Just a thought mate......what new toys ya gettin?

Haha sounds brill mate.....they dint try sellin ya car insurance did they? Lol I've only been to a propa zoo once when I was a youth think it was Chester would luv to take the kids mate an I would be same, defo enjoy it the most lol.....I remember I loved the reptile house snakes an shit lol

Exos look bangin geezer...me psycho is gettin some nice flowers it's week 2 today...it's fuckin huge mate lol

Did you ever get intouch we drags?........


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 18, 2012)

Durban poison day 7 flowering, what do u all think? Jus switched from canna to d.p for this grow for a comparison. I'm gettin really paranoid about the colour plants alot darker with canna.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Durban poison day 7 flowering, what do u all think? Jus switched from canna to d.p for this grow for a comparison. I'm gettin really paranoid about the colour plants alot darker with canna.


i was using vitalink before wen i first started,, i must say i LOVE canna wouldnt use anything else now,, apart from if i went all nerdy using soil and sum sort of homebrew tea for food


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

lot worse things to be para about lol. give them a double dose of veg food. DP is a sativa if i'm not mistaken so it's going to finish tall, might not want to go too overboard on the N


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was using vitalink before wen i first started,, i must say i LOVE canna wouldnt use anything else now,, apart from if i went all nerdy using soil and sum sort of homebrew tea for food


I used vitalink a long time ago in a soil grow of ministrys white widow. The grow was fuckin pukka. Not good yield though. Do u think the Durban looks ok. Like I said I get paranoid about switching nutes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

aye looks fine to me. looks like they've not long been flipped, you always get the new growth turning light green for the first week or so of flower.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I used vitalink a long time ago in a soil grow of ministrys white widow. The grow was fuckin pukka. Not good yield though. Do u think the Durban looks ok. Like I said I get paranoid about switching nutes.


yeh as dons ays mate,, m no expert but they look cushty!! belive me ive seen MUCH worse haha


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice one lads. I wouldnt mind seeing a grow with vitalink in coco. Cheap but meant to be just as good.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2012)

I cant keep out my grow room lol,how am i ever going to see them grow,im wanting to update already,2 days lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

Go on 1 of the coco threads mate some 1 will have used together......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 18, 2012)

another update for you lovley people  now at just over week 7, started giving them boost last week and due to stop all nutes in 3 days.
what you guys think?

also i came across these today they look like male pollen sacks but there covered in crystals, they seem to have only come about since adding the boost.
please tell me there jus flowering sites and not hermis!!!!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 18, 2012)

there just swallon caylaxes nothing to worry about. looking good what strain ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 18, 2012)

ty, i got them as cutting and was told there afgahn x bigbudda


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

i agree they just look like swollen clayxes


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i agree they just look like swollen clayxes


good good... i almost shit my knix when i saw them before lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 18, 2012)

give one a little squeeze if ur plants hermed they will have a seed in, but honestly just looks like a swallon caylaxe


----------



## treklane (Oct 18, 2012)

nice plant


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah thatls jus calax spoon nowt to worry about.

Pick em of when ya chop dunno why but a joint of the calax gets ya fucking wrecked.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah thatls jus calax spoon nowt to worry about.
> 
> Pick em of when ya chop dunno why but a joint of the calax gets ya fucking wrecked.


belive^^^ this man,,, if he knows 1 thing,, ist what gets u wrecked


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> belive^^^ this man,,, if he knows 1 thing,, ist what gets u wrecked


ye got to agree with Ice their lmfao,ye deffo caylex there bud


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 18, 2012)

well thats a relief! yeah ill stick them in a big caylex blunt lol. i dnt kno weather to keep feeding boost till week 8, the guy i got the cuttings off told me they take 10 weeks to flower so not quite sure when to stop :S


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

spiderman for me tonite¬!! r5 just popped up,, great stuff

dont grab its traight away guys tae a hr for u lot to get the r5 without cam audio look for this tag

The Amazing Spider-Man 2012 RETAiL DVDRiP XViD-PSiG
DONT get the same tag with r5 line coz it aint line and been nuked


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

You what.............????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You what.............????


retail copy of new spiderman popped up,, butthe copy normal torrenters will get is tagged as r5 line--IT ISENT look for the one with retaildvd rip as the tag up ther shows,, just copy and paste into google,, just saying coz the first one has got CAM audio,, the second is real dvdrip audio


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> retail copy of new spiderman popped up,, butthe copy normal torrenters will get is tagged as r5 line--IT ISENT look for the one with retaildvd rip as the tag up ther shows,, just copy and paste into google,, just saying coz the first one has got CAM audio,, the second is real dvdrip audio


You what.........????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You what.........????


ffs lol here

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2841200/The+Amazing+Spider-Man+2012+RETAiL+DVDRiP+XViD-PSiG.html


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha ic3 is on the case lol pukka u stoned lad ??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

Lmao was fuckin about peggers......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao was fuckin about peggers......


Yh yh lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha ic3 is on the case lol pukka u stoned lad ??


haha hows the chop going chedz?blisters yet?



PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao was fuckin about peggers......


CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tomoz lad nice weekend to get the beasts down


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

You said it was funny ya cunt.... lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Tomoz lad nice weekend to get the beasts down


so whats cumming down first?



PUKKA BUD said:


> You said it was funny ya cunt.... lol


yeh but i was been sypathetic to your stupidness?LMAO


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 18, 2012)

2xexo 3xgk/livers = blue grapes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> 2xexo 3xgk/livers = blue grapes


half and half sounds good to me!! dont be drying it in microwave neither LMAO


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 18, 2012)

Psychosis week 2 of 12/12


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2012)

How we all doing?

Just back from work, tis annoying at present, damned dishwasher is broke :/ but i has me a big glass of many things. Gin, brandy, and sherry among other things


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Psychosis week 2 of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2378134


how long u veg them for?? ther bushey fuckers 

evnin tt hows things?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Psychosis week 2 of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2378134


Lookin peng as per bro tis 1 fine girl right there should treat ya well wen the time comes!!

The big chop today ! Not lookin forward to it at all lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

thank fuck its friday, i've had a hard fucking week. and it's the fucking derby this weekend. dirty mackem bastards are getting put on smash sunday.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

DGT fuckin hard week ay ? Same here bro still got a hard weekend aswell !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

aye just graft man, moved my gaffer into a new house, and fuck me if he didn't have a fuck load of shit. 4 removals vans worth ffs. then had an education show to go to and stand n talk bollocks to fucking teachers the next day. had to be there for 7 to get the stand ready. believe me i'd much rather be trimming than that lol.

still it's friiiiiday, i aint no jobs left to do, im gon get hiiiiigh man. 

3 hail sholas on sunday lads. gonna fuckin tank those inbred fuckwits


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 19, 2012)

Dunno bout that don martin oneil is doing a good job, and fletcher is getting plenty of goal n ur defence is abit ropey.

3-2 sunderland fletcher fgs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

marty o'niel and his fuckin daft cap can do one. our defence is back to form now colo and taylor are back nd tim krul in the net. i reckon 4-1 shola anytime and cisse hatrick. tho i never bet on the derby. half 1 ko so i'll be smashed n 747 high by12


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2012)

Gooden Morgan, thinking of changing my shade, any 1 know if them parabolic's are any good ? .Iv'e always used a cheapy euro, or a home made 1 out of an old veg oil drum !. Also any 1 in south wales know of any were were i can go buy coco from ? garden center etc. don't want it delivered !, and is coco that much better than the soil im buying form B & Q ?, never really tried any thing other than !. Was thinking of trying coco in air pots, like a few of youre good self's are doing. Cheers All.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 19, 2012)

Dunno where u are baz but newport n cardiff both have growshops that of course sell coco


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Dunno where u are baz but newport n cardiff both have growshops that of course sell coco


Cheers new, i'm nearer Newport, didn't know there were grow shop there ! i will Google .


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2012)

hows the gang today?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Gooden Morgan, thinking of changing my shade, any 1 know if them parabolic's are any good ? .Iv'e always used a cheapy euro, or a home made 1 out of an old veg oil drum !. Also any 1 in south wales know of any were were i can go buy coco from ? garden center etc. don't want it delivered !, and is coco that much better than the soil im buying form B & Q ?, never really tried any thing other than !. Was thinking of trying coco in air pots, like a few of youre good self's are doing. Cheers All.


Alrite baz, if u look about on the net, those parabolic shades are ment to be really poor when it comes to light distribution. They are ment to be one of the worst the market.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

No bad doc, howz yirsel?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how long u veg them for?? ther bushey fuckers


Haha good Q.....there's 1 psycho there an it must of had at least a 4month veg lol....1st 2 month was on the windowsill still in its starter tub on plain water dint grow atall an was pale as fuck then it was potted up to a 1ltr airpot under 1 45w blue cfl for 4 week an then potted up to a 10ltr airpot an under the 400w mh for about 4 weeks lol so fuckin ages lad.....



cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin peng as per bro tis 1 fine girl right there should treat ya well wen the time comes!!
> 
> The big chop today ! Not lookin forward to it at all lol


Nice1 chedz should produce the goods hopefully......good luck with the chop mate....let me no how them blue grape trim up lad


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2012)

cool man how ya?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> cool man how ya?


Not to bad bro, managing to keep out of your Grow room yet? Lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha good Q.....there's 1 psycho there an it must of had at least a 4month veg lol....1st 2 month was on the windowsill still in its starter tub on plain water dint grow atall an was pale as fuck then it was potted up to a 1ltr airpot under 1 45w blue cfl for 4 week an then potted up to a 10ltr airpot an under the 400w mh for about 4 weeks lol so fuckin ages lad.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice1 chedz should produce the goods hopefully......good luck with the chop mate....let me no how them blue grape trim up lad


like a doddle hopefully lmao!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha good Q.....there's 1 psycho there an it must of had at least a 4month veg lol....1st 2 month was on the windowsill still in its starter tub on plain water dint grow atall an was pale as fuck then it was potted up to a 1ltr airpot under 1 45w blue cfl for 4 week an then potted up to a 10ltr airpot an under the 400w mh for about 4 weeks lol so fuckin ages lad.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice1 chedz should produce the goods hopefully......good luck with the chop mate....let me no how them blue grape trim up lad


im gyunna have to get a 600 mh for my next grow for veg im hearing god things,i never seem to grow triffids i think my tallest plat was like 2 ft give or take, cumming up to 3 weeks flower now so gunna have to start dealing with the smell soon  ffs

i was gunna get a parabolic then decided against

ebay for coco

look fucking americans trying to OWN the net again
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/08/27/Obama-Forces-Businesses-to-Subsidize-Their-Competitors-and-Contemplates-an-Internet-Tax


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2012)

You startin the chop later then chedz or onit now?

No complaints from me with the mh ice growth was quick as fuck with not that much stretch atall......

The psycho has been pongin since it was in veg mate propa reeks now...
I've got coco of eBay a few times mate no bother.......what you goin for? The canna coco pro is only a tenner an is shit hot!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah ive used ebay for coco and nutes a few times with mo bother. I read that those parabolic reflectors are supposed to be good, i was going to get one. It was either that or a diamond one but i read they have heat issues. I started a job monday at 7 in the morning, by 2 they had sent me home saying they didnt need me they ciunts! Now they say i need a passport to get pay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Yeah ive used ebay for coco and nutes a few times with mo bother. I read that those parabolic reflectors are supposed to be good, i was going to get one. It was either that or a diamond one but i read they have heat issues. I started a job monday at 7 in the morning, by 2 they had sent me home saying they didnt need me they ciunts! Now they say i need a passport to get pay


a aircooled one cant be that much more expensive


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You startin the chop later then chedz or onit now?
> 
> No complaints from me with the mh ice growth was quick as fuck with not that much stretch atall......
> 
> ...


na bro at work till 5 then ill start that at 7pm till early hrs then up at work tomoz till 5pm an same for sunday mate all work no play atm mate doin me fuckin swede in im sure these women think im a fuckin donkey that just keeps goin its a fuckin right mare lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> na bro at work till 5 then ill start that at 7pm till early hrs then up at work tomoz till 5pm an same for sunday mate all work no play atm mate doin me fuckin swede in im sure these women think im a fuckin donkey that just keeps goin its a fuckin right mare lmao


That sucks arse mate....cant ya fuck work off Sunday at least? I fuckin hate working wknds I always fuck it off lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> na bro at work till 5 then ill start that at 7pm till early hrs then up at work tomoz till 5pm an same for sunday mate all work no play atm mate doin me fuckin swede in im sure these women think im a fuckin donkey that just keeps goin its a fuckin right mare lmao


wish i had your chopping worries chedz lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That sucks arse mate....cant ya fuck work off Sunday at least? I fuckin hate working wknds I always fuck it off lol


Not really lad gotta get job done as av a nice bonus at the end took £800 home this wk be even better nxt bro gonna be a nice slog for me this wk might even hit a brick wall wed-thurs but ill solja on haha


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> wish i had your chopping worries chedz lol


Wot with the work aswell lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2012)

na man just the chopping lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a aircooled one cant be that much more expensive


They aint much more mate but looking at them they only look like theres one outlet on the diamond reflectors. So i'd need to have extra filters and stuff. Ill just get one of the normal air cooled ones thats got an inlet and outlet but then ill have trouble cos the hot air will just be circulting back into the room because ive only got the one vent in the room and the main extractor is going out of that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> They aint much more mate but looking at them they only look like theres one outlet on the diamond reflectors. So i'd need to have extra filters and stuff. Ill just get one of the normal air cooled ones thats got an inlet and outlet but then ill have trouble cos the hot air will just be circulting back into the room because ive only got the one vent in the room and the main extractor is going out of that


i got a double one,, and have NO extraction on it,, just the glass sheet on the bottom, dropped theheat in my grow room down massively,, with no extraction,, bear in mind they are heavy!! i dont trust mineon yoyos and just got sum chains delivered,,


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> They aint much more mate but looking at them they only look like theres one outlet on the diamond reflectors. So i'd need to have extra filters and stuff. Ill just get one of the normal air cooled ones thats got an inlet and outlet but then ill have trouble cos the hot air will just be circulting back into the room because ive only got the one vent in the room and the main extractor is going out of that


Can't u stick your extractor duct onto one end of the hood so it pulls the air out the grow over the bulb and out if the vent?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Can't u stick your extractor duct onto one end of the hood so it pulls the air out the grow over the bulb and out if the vent?


you can get y adapters for extractors and then have duc from filter and light on same extractor

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-INCH-Y-PIECE-RIGID-PVC-125-MM-DUCTING-FAN-CONNECTOR-/221104410042?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337ad98dba


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 19, 2012)

slut monkeys how r we?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2012)

hey mad dog how ya?where you been hiding


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 19, 2012)

just been crazy busy matey, hows things all you lot?
stuck in my bb order yesterday hhhmmmmm cant wait, fair play to th lads they no who they r, banging promo and new strains cant wait...
any u lot play a online game called clash of the clans?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

Attatch ya filter to one side of ya hood, extractor to other pulling air through filter accross bulb and out the grow room this is the easy way and if temps are not too much of a problem then works well. Many ways to go with it could pull through the lights and blow through the filter. I have an 6" extractor for lights only (this needs to be 8" for next grow), this pulls fresh cool air from outside accross my 3 lights and as its all nice and sealed theres no need for a filter on that duct run so airflows/cooling is great, weather permitting lol still ave trouble in summer. Well took 30 odd cuts yesterday, all are still standing so thats no a bad sign, only need 24 for my nft grow and these should be well ready for the flip by the time my current grows finished. Looking forward to knocking all this watering by hand on the head and theres gonna be far less coco all over the kitchen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a double one,, and have NO extraction on it,, just the glass sheet on the bottom, dropped theheat in my grow room down massively,, with no extraction,, bear in mind they are heavy!! i dont trust mineon yoyos and just got sum chains delivered,,


Makes a bit of sense mate. It probably holds the hot air right by the bulb instead of it being blown around by the plants


Closetgardner said:


> Can't u stick your extractor duct onto one end of the hood so it pulls the air out the grow over the bulb and out if the vent?


Im going to look into that mate. I was thinking about it before but my extractor is 8" and the air cooled hoods are usually about 6". I can get one of those adaptors to go from 8" to 6" but im not sure how it will effect the air flow. It probably wont make much difference tho so ill give it a go


mad dog bark said:


> just been crazy busy matey, hows things all you lot?stuck in my bb order yesterday hhhmmmmm cant wait, fair play to th lads they no who they r, banging promo and new strains cant wait...any u lot play a online game called clash of the clans?


Ive never played that mate. I used to be addicted to evony tho. I'd spend over 12hrs a day on that just sending my troops out to attack forts for food to feed my army


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Attatch ya filter to one side of ya hood, extractor to other pulling air through filter accross bulb and out the grow room this is the easy way and if temps are not too much of a problem then works well. Many ways to go with it could pull through the lights and blow through the filter. I have an 6" extractor for lights only (this needs to be 8" for next grow), this pulls fresh cool air from outside accross my 3 lights and as its all nice and sealed theres no need for a filter on that duct run so airflows/cooling is great, weather permitting lol still ave trouble in summer. Well took 30 odd cuts yesterday, all are still standing so thats no a bad sign, only need 24 for my nft grow and these should be well ready for the flip by the time my current grows finished. Looking forward to knocking all this watering by hand on the head and theres gonna be far less coco all over the kitchen.


Im ok for temps at the mo but i did have problems in the summer. I was looking into a new reflector more for light coverage but if i can bring temps down a bit i might up the power of the lights to 1000w. Anyone know a good air cooled reflector for light coverage? Ive looked at the cool tubes but dont think they would be as good as say the aerowing. I havent looked into the too much tho


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

Get yaself the multi duct nft tables, thos in the link are fine but no better than a multiduct imo. Ive built nft systems out of soil pipe almost the same as the ones in the link so that may be an option for ya if your into a bit of diy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Im ok for temps at the mo but i did have problems in the summer. I was looking into a new reflector more for light coverage but if i can bring temps down a bit i might up the power of the lights to 1000w. Anyone know a good air cooled reflector for light coverage? Ive looked at the cool tubes but dont think they would be as good as say the aerowing. I havent looked into the too much tho


Aerowing is about the best aircooled light hood about for the price i think although theres a few others about since i got mine. These are huge and heavy but have great light spread and are sealed unlike some air cooled hoods you can buy.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Aerowing is about the best aircooled light hood about for the price i think although theres a few others about since i got mine. These are huge and heavy but have great light spread and are sealed unlike some air cooled hoods you can buy.


Cheers mate. They looked quite good but i havent read into them lol. Are those nft systems any better than growing in coco then? I was happy with the difference in soil and coco but wouldnt mid upgrading my system in the next grow or 2


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

Multiducts dont need to sit on the res, mine dont as it sits on a frame so i have easy access to the res. Yeah any of thos are great mate, NFt is a great way to grow and im going back to it after a break of about 3 years or so and i cant wait lol. As i say if you have a basic tool kit get yourself some 110mm soil pipe and a few fittings and you can have an nft system built to fit a particular space very easily. But if ya wanna go the easy route then any one of thos will do ya fine.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> Cheers mate. They looked quite good but i havent read into them lol. Are those nft systems any better than growing in coco then? I was happy with the difference in soil and coco but wouldnt mid upgrading my system in the next grow or 2


I suppose its what suits you as a grower, NFT i can setup and leave for days if i wanted, coco and pots and handwatering is a pain if theres a few plants to do, i could rig a drip system up to do the watering but it still wouldnt match NFT for speed of growth or yield but thats just my opinion, but really i'd say any active system will be better if speed and yield are what your after. DWC great but again if you have 6 or more buckets on the go that can cause issues lol. NFT does the lot and is probably the easiest sytem out there i reckon.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I suppose its what suits you as a grower, NFT i can setup and leave for days if i wanted, coco and pots and handwatering is a pain if theres a few plants to do, i could rig a drip system up to do the watering but it still wouldnt match NFT for speed of growth or yield but thats just my opinion, but really i'd say any active system will be better if speed and yield are what your after. DWC great but again if you have 6 or more buckets on the go that can cause issues lol. NFT does the lot and is probably the easiest sytem out there i reckon.


I got one of those wilma big 4 kits after my first grow but never set it up. I was waiting on window fitters coming up but they keep putting it off for a few weeks every time. The more i think of it the less i want to use it because i think ill need a longer veg to fill the 1m square with only 4 plants. I was looking at the 6 pot DWC systems but they want nearly £400 for them


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> ive just gone ahead and bought the multicult system 2 gully kit, with the 2meter one i can actually shorten the width which helps me alot, the suregrow had a metal frame so couldnt! , thanks for the help Jimmy, im way to lazy to build it, plus after looking into prices and getting it all, getting the glue and that the fittings, im saving very little money, well when compared to the Multecult kit anyway
> 
> Ill start up a diary soon and link if for you
> 
> *My New Baby *


LOl yeah building things sounds easy but they can take a bit longer than planned, i use the nutriculture md601 and ill be adding another at the end of my current grow so link us when you do start and ill drop some pics off in your thread lol. Be intersted to see your setup in action, like anything nft.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> I got one of those wilma big 4 kits after my first grow but never set it up. I was waiting on window fitters coming up but they keep putting it off for a few weeks every time. The more i think of it the less i want to use it because i think ill need a longer veg to fill the 1m square with only 4 plants. I was looking at the 6 pot DWC systems but they want nearly £400 for them


Really mrt as i was saying to avid, you could build it for less just gonna take you some spare hours is all get the same results for less cash. I like the look of the rdwc and been looking at some sytems by currentculture but they aint cheap either so ill be sticking with nft. One system i never used was the wilma, think SSB used one a while ago and he was the only one i see using them. If ya after trying a different system id go for dwc or nft.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Really mrt as i was saying to avid, you could build it for less just gonna take you some spare hours is all get the same results for less cash. I like the look of the rdwc and been looking at some sytems by currentculture but they aint cheap either so ill be sticking with nft. One system i never used was the wilma, think SSB used one a while ago and he was the only one i see using them. If ya after trying a different system id go for dwc or nft.


If i was any good at building stuff mate i'd have a go. When i get my adsl wire i'll upload a pic of a bird house i made last week. I fucked my wrist up while i was trying to snap the wood that i cut all wonky lol. Im ok at making things on a machine ie lathe or milling machine but when it comes to doing things by hand im shit lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

Even you could build one mrt lol, sometimes its worth looking into building a complete system other times its not i find. I just use the top tray from an nft systems the rest of it ive knocked together to how i want it rather than shelling out the full 180 for the whole setup. Mix and match is probably the best way lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Aerowing is about the best aircooled light hood about for the price i think although theres a few others about since i got mine. These are huge and heavy but have great light spread and are sealed unlike some air cooled hoods you can buy.


Yh i agree, the aero wing is a really good cool hood. The magnum XL range are real good too, their coverage is probly the best. Mrt cool tubes are good but after reading around on the net, I sold mine and bought an aero wing. The light distribution with the tubes is ment to be really poor as it lets light shine up past the tube, it's not all directed down wards. Id just spend that wee bit extra for a better one man.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

Thos mag xxl hoods are good n all but its the price that put me off, i needed 3 lol so it was gonna be a bit of a dent in the pocket to get thos babys.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2012)

ha ha well happy got my 250mh and fan today


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

On ya go mate!!! They'll start shooting up now


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thos mag xxl hoods are good n all but its the price that put me off, i needed 3 lol so it was gonna be a bit of a dent in the pocket to get thos babys.


Yh your spot on there!!! That's why I think the aero wing is probly the best value for money that I've seen yet.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 19, 2012)

A


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Even you could build one mrt lol, sometimes its worth looking into building a complete system other times its not i find. I just use the top tray from an nft systems the rest of it ive knocked together to how i want it rather than shelling out the full 180 for the whole setup. Mix and match is probably the best way lol.


Ill have a look at building some sort of DWC pot. The more i think about it the more i think something with pots will work better for me. Ive got my 2.4x1.2m tent that im using for flowering and veg at the mo but i got my old 1.2m square tent that i want to use as a veg tent. If i use pots i want to build a little frame above each with something like pea netting to use as a scrog screen. I can veg them up in the veg tent and put them straight into the flower tent then. I can veg up some cuttings for 4 weeks and put them in the one side and 4 weeks later put the next batch in the other side. That way i'll be chopping every 4 weeks. Its better than a 2-3 day chopping session lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 19, 2012)

any 1 ever grown autos before??


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

shark shock and strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

I have once. It was kaya47. Got 32.5g from it


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

They look really good mantiszn!!!! Beautiful color to it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 19, 2012)

thinking of givng them a go affter i harvest my current crop.
thinking 12 under x2 600wt HPS

it says they are ready in 55-60 days, got 4 normal femed ones under 2 600s atm, would i get a similar yeild from the 12 autos in half the time???


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 19, 2012)

You need to give them at least 18hrs light and a big pot to get their full potential. The 4 u got do u train them in anyway? I think you would get similar yields. Have u tried the auto flower sub forum? Nl x bb seems to be a popular one amongst the auto growers.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> You need to give them at least 18hrs light and a big pot to get their full potential. The 4 u got do u train them in anyway? I think you would get similar yields. Have u tried the auto flower sub forum? Nl x bb seems to be a popular one amongst the auto growers.


i topped them a few times but thats it. nd how big of a pot we talkin? my 4 atm are in 20lt, would 10lt for each auto be ok?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

wouldn't bother.. waste of electric..

would you smoke straight ruderalis? why smoke something mixed with it?




spooningbadgers said:


> any 1 ever grown autos before??


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2012)

Noone will ever convince me to grow auto's indoors. They are a rip off in every single sense. You are being completely conned. Auto breeders are probably sat laughing their ass off at the people who buy them.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> shark shock and strawberry cheesecake


Beautiful mate  Gotta keep me updated on how that cheesecake smokes  Not long now by the look of it  Might i suggest you try revegging a bit of it if it's a good un


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

got a couple cuts.. took a good while to root, but shooting up now.
they're with a mate who is planning on veggin her out and keeping a mum if the smoke is strong.

the smell is very interesting, can't really describe it, but it smells like something that would taste delicious

also the nugs are dense as hell - she's only in a 3L airpot.. but i reckon should get at least an o



tip top toker said:


> Beautiful mate  Gotta keep me updated on how that cheesecake smokes  Not long now by the look of it  Might i suggest you try revegging a bit of it if it's a good un


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 19, 2012)

did ya fingy arrive yet mantz?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah all orders came in bro. i sent you a message you dozy donut lol



newuserlol said:


> did ya fingy arrive yet mantz?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 19, 2012)

probably did m8, but carnt remember lol

when ya gonna jump out the window or put a baby in a microwave then? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> got a couple cuts.. took a good while to root, but shooting up now.
> they're with a mate who is planning on veggin her out and keeping a mum if the smoke is strong.
> 
> the smell is very interesting, can't really describe it, but it smells like something that would taste delicious
> ...


Hehe, was a purely selfish notion, once i end up growing again i don't fancy doing a pheno hunt if i know someone has a corker. Certainly looks great, let's just hope it's the colour alone that is crossing over from the br :/


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

haha no babies around these parts thank goodness..

tried some of the blue defs' little bit speedy but nice and strong.. regent tests came out right. 
ended up having 2 each with the missus
would've made bunnies jealous.. 

the rest will need to wait ...





newuserlol said:


> probably did m8, but carnt remember lol
> 
> when ya gonna jump out the window or put a baby in a microwave then? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

no worries, your first on the list once we get some more rooted, 
will be awhile as will veg them out for awhile before taking any more, so you have plenty time.

the cheese is definitely dom as the filters are struggling a bit lol
dense nugs, loads of trichs, great smell.. 3/4 so far..
the rose tint is just the icing on the cake so to speak 



tip top toker said:


> Hehe, was a purely selfish notion, once i end up growing again i don't fancy doing a pheno hunt if i know someone has a corker. Certainly looks great, let's just hope it's the colour alone that is crossing over from the br :/


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> haha no babies around these parts thank goodness..
> 
> tried some of the blue defs' little bit speedy but nice and strong.. regent tests came out right.
> ended up having 2 each with the missus
> ...


was the plant food proper? i only tried the red defs wouldnt say they where speedy just mega strong, the white speakers are spose to be shithot too.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

that fucking plant food has fucked off, that guy came to fetch it. good riddance.

Don't know if it was speed or not in the blues, but thought I saw a bit of yellow in the mandelin test could be wrong.
and then i had the peeing issue.. in that i couldn't..

they were fucking great though, almost no grinding or clenching, no issues sleeping and appetite fine the next day
although i was fucking depressed, but that may have just been the fact that I had to go back to work ...

i'm quite excited for the DMT.. a little bit wary.. but can't wait



newuserlol said:


> was the plant food proper? i only tried the red defs wouldnt say they where speedy just mega strong, the white speakers are spose to be shithot too.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 19, 2012)

wow ttt they really that bad?? i thought that in the ammount of time they take to flower they would be a good idea. gotta another space to grow but i need to be in and out if ya get me lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wow ttt they really that bad?? i thought that in the ammount of time they take to flower they would be a good idea. gotta another space to grow but i need to be in and out if ya get me lol


Let me put it this way.

Growing autoflowers costs more to grow in terms of electricity, you cannot easily seed them, you cannot clone them, they normally give smaller yields, more often than not give lower potency buds, and they grow only fractionally faster than a photoperiod plant in 12/12 froms seed and there are untold thousands o varieties availble in photoperiod, and a handful of worthwhile autos. The short story is they are ridiculously more expensive to grow than photoperiod and severly limit you in choice. 

You have to buy a new seed for EVERY single plant. I can buy ONE seed and never have to buy another one again. When i was growing last, i was given exodus cheese clones for free, i grew it for 3 years and it did not cost me a penny in terms of genetics. And that was multiple plants, and MANY many harvests, for nothing. that would have cost me well over £100 if i had to buy a seed for every plant and if auto's, i would not have been yielding 8 ounces or such per plant, more like 2 if i was lucky.

I have never been given one single valid reason to grow an auto over a photoperiod plant.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 19, 2012)

dutch passion durban poison, barneys g13haze, ghsc exodus. canna coco pro using dutch pro nutes and additives ph 5.6 ec 1.8.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sup bitches ?? Ya snooze ya lose muhahahahahaha
got the 5 girls down as planned lol took me an our kid till 3am this mornin to say im knackered is a understatement 
Big day at work today an tomoz should be fun lol got me cuz workin with me an a lad with no neck haha lets just hope the cunts can carry me through the day lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

morning all,away to have wake and bake with some pollum,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmh


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 20, 2012)

morning fuck wits  ok now you got me thinking these autos aint such a good idea :/ i get what ya mean about the cloneing and shit ttt but on the other hand i wont be buying the seeds 
maybe ill get normal femed and jus veg for a shorter time (4 weeks)


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2012)

The only good thing about auto's is that they will finish when the weather is still fair in the UK where a photo period plant wouldn't finish until the weather go's from bad to worse


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 20, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html



spooningbadgers said:


> morning fuck wits  ok now you got me thinking these autos aint such a good idea :/ i get what ya mean about the cloneing and shit ttt but on the other hand i wont be buying the seeds
> maybe ill get normal femed and jus veg for a shorter time (4 weeks)


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 20, 2012)

3eyes said:


> The only good thing about auto's is that they will finish when the weather is still fair in the UK where a photo period plant wouldn't finish until the weather go's from bad to worse


even when your growing indoors??


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2012)

No, he's talking about growing outdoors. Outdoors auto's do have a purpose, they can allow you harvest year round depending on your location in the world. But indoors, nope, no reason. As per the link above, there is no need to veg a photoperiod for 4 weeks, you can put it in 12/12 from seed, and it will only take a week or so longer than an auto, which still take like 70 days odd.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

scoring major browneye points here. just washed up, hoovered though. done a load of washing, dusted and am just away to the morrisons for the weeks shop. 

best bit is the missus hasn't clocked i've had an E

muahahahawahahahaaaa


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2012)

busy busy busy, god it never stops lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2012)

And the like button has disappeared again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

does anyone actually use the fucker anyway?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

Dura lad, dee us a favour n get billy to ring me when you see the man. changes his number more than his draws that lad.

meant to ask for ages now but how did them pips turn out at the finish ?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 20, 2012)

Advise please... i bought 6 bags of''canna coco natural '' yesterday, i now find out theres ''canna coco professional" ! ,it seems the "natural" is un buffered ? but it says it is on bag ? can i start using it now or do i soak in nutes or what ? i got the full "hesi" nute range. first time with coco.

 Kind Regards in advance.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2012)

Weekly shop E'd up???....no tar Don lad lol

Cannas standard Cocos good to go from the bag mate, go on there website mate loads of info an tips.....

How is every fucker this fine Saturday?........I'm off to boxing tonight, come on BROOK!!!! ....just gunna go see a man about some naughty see me through the night, there's 18 of us goin....gunna get messy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2012)

Just watching Despicable Me  Then gotta get ready for work, got a table of 50 booked in this evening


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

going to get some soil on monday what do you guys recomend iv used allmix before?
away to look threw bb see what seeds i want for xmas how long is he promo on for?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2012)

When i grew soil i just used John Innes no2 and added perlite and gravel. Worked just great.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2012)

Busy day for you then ttt, table of 50?? Fuck me that's a big table mate, rather you then me.......I will think of you while I'm mashoed later shouting like a loon lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2012)

Aye, luckily it's only an 8 hour shift, but yeah, table of 50 with only 5 of us in the kitchen, gonna be interesting to say the least


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

ye man looking for a good soil thats allready been mixed


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 20, 2012)

foresee my Saturday consisting of pizza delivery and movies whilst veggin hard on the couch


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds good. I've already enjoyed that part of my weekend. Large pizza express classic pepperami on the couch and a bag of twiglets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Weekly shop E'd up???....no tar Don lad lol
> 
> Cannas standard Cocos good to go from the bag mate, go on there website mate loads of info an tips.....
> 
> How is every fucker this fine Saturday?........I'm off to boxing tonight, come on BROOK!!!! ....just gunna go see a man about some naughty see me through the night, there's 18 of us goin....gunna get messy lol


hahahnah man twas a treat just floating about the morrisons with my ipod on. enjoy the bout, yo got table n doing the monkey suit lark then or what?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, luckily it's only an 8 hour shift, but yeah, table of 50 with only 5 of us in the kitchen, gonna be interesting to say the least


Lol good luck.....I no for a fact I won't take the heat mate I get a dab on just lookin at the cooker lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahnah man twas a treat just floating about the morrisons with my ipod on. enjoy the bout, yo got table n doing the monkey suit lark then or what?


Haha did you wear sunnys?......I woulda had to mate....eyes like bin lids lol
No mate done the table thing twice always did my nut cunt see the action propa an had to walk 20mile to bog then que for a cheeky, just do a nice thumb jobby in the crowd plus we'd be locked up we how we go off lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 20, 2012)

Are there going to be any more "dog" seeds in stock from BB anytime soon does any 1 know ?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

my grows realy picking up all looking healthy,must be loving the mh and there first feed ahwww bless ha ha im stoned likes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 20, 2012)

*THE SMELL HAS STARTED DAy 20 *


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 20, 2012)

they still have the bx1 dog..
also sea of seeds still has stock



bazoomer said:


> Are there going to be any more "dog" seeds in stock from BB anytime soon does any 1 know ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 20, 2012)

helllooo anybody here??/

[video=youtube;fSxe8E4HRHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSxe8E4HRHE[/video]


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 20, 2012)

helloooooooooooooo..


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 20, 2012)

Batman pwns  LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally I get to sit down lol......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 20, 2012)

well well well it seems sum copying old IC3 w33d?? HMMMM

ther can be only 1!! u do know this??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Are there going to be any more "dog" seeds in stock from BB anytime soon does any 1 know ?


i asked them a while back and there should be a new batch in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 21, 2012)

""BUSTED"

WHAT A SHITTER
becouse my tenancy agreement runout on the 14th of this month an i informed the landlord il b out by the end of the month he decided to let himself into my flat yesterday afternoon to see how id lookd after the flat an found my grow an decided to get the police who rippd up all plants smashd 5 bulbs with my own baseball bat aswell as the ballasts fans carbon filter an then pourd the soil all over the floor and over the bed
the first i new of this was when i got a call from my local police telling me what had happend an that i need to hand myself in at 11:00 this morning 
the landlord has now said he is not paying back my deposit even tho theres no damage to any of his property but on the bright side i should be able to press charges on the landlord for burglery as he has no right to enter the property
il put a few pics of the mess up later but first i must go n see what fate has instore for me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate, hope things work out ok for you. Why plod have to act like total cunts i'll never know.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

fuking wounded for ya pal

im petty sure a private landlord has to give u at least 7 days notice in writying vbefore just showing up

shudda changed the locks man,,


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 21, 2012)

The landlord hasn't got a leg to stand on the dumb fuck sorry to ear about your loss pall .


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hope things work out ok for you. Why plod have to act like total cunts i'll never know.


Answered your own question there jimmy.....coz they are plod


I know where Id be using my bat next


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2012)

Only dealings ive had with old bill were with traffic plod and gotta say they were decent enough both times. Thos on the raids are total arse holes, everytime i read of a raid they've just fucked the place up for the fun of it. One or two decent coppers about but most seem to be complete bellends.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

and they wonder why folks abuse them. shit luck that jimmy. did ya have more than a few?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2012)

Wasnt me don, one of the other lads got busted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

aye so it was  can't hold a thought to day am sat jittery as fuck thinking about the derby. mackems are getting a hiding today by the grace of SHOLA.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Advise please... i bought 6 bags of''canna coco natural '' yesterday, i now find out theres ''canna coco professional" ! ,it seems the "natural" is un buffered ? but it says it is on bag ? can i start using it now or do i soak in nutes or what ? i got the full "hesi" nute range. first time with coco.
> 
> Kind Regards in advance.



Your probably gonna need cal mag with hesi and canna coco, i managed without it but it would of made things easier if i'd used it


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> ""BUSTED"
> 
> WHAT A SHITTER
> becouse my tenancy agreement runout on the 14th of this month an i informed the landlord il b out by the end of the month he decided to let himself into my flat yesterday afternoon to see how id lookd after the flat an found my grow an decided to get the police who rippd up all plants smashd 5 bulbs with my own baseball bat aswell as the ballasts fans carbon filter an then pourd the soil all over the floor and over the bed
> ...


you might be lucky mate amd that was your punishment?soil on the bed see what thy have 2 say at 11 if your getting done proper,then take it the legit way,they arent ment to smash up your shit in the house,do you have pets?,glass ect cunts,say minimum as they will trip you up,dont sat you even give anyone a smoke not even you lass.peace out i know how you feel,a few times over lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that ultimate!!! Do that landlord good and proper!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the answers lads, just waiting for the dog beans now .looking forward to trying air pots & coco ! My last 2 grows have been half of previous grows, current grow back up to par. I tried everything, & eventually changed bulb ( 600w sun-master) MUCH improvement !, i only used it on 2 flowerings ! think i must of feked it by switching it on & off a few times to quick ? never thought of the bulb ! Twat !


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

hey closetgardner you need to get a link to your journal on your sig,man my girls are comming on


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

baz it is the main thing in the room lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> baz it is the main thing in the room lol


LOL yes ,you're right ! , but it looked fine, just put it down to my gardening skills, or temp ect, everything but the lamp !


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> LOL yes ,you're right ! , but it looked fine, just put it down to my gardening skills, or temp ect, everything but the lamp !


did you find that your temps went up with the new bulb in?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> did you find that your temps went up with the new bulb in?


Yes, about 3 degrees m8, witch is a good thing with the cold weather !


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

what do you use now 3eyes?



3eyes said:


> Your probably gonna need cal mag with hesi and canna coco, i managed without it but it would of made things easier if i'd used it


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

how old was the bulb? they say to change it every 2-3 grows


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> how old was the bulb? they say to change it every 2-3 grows


It was about 8 months old, but only done 2 flowerings with it ! it looked a bit black inside down by the screw-in end, but light output seemed ok. ( obviously i couldn't tell for sure without meter !) must have been a shity batch or i fucked it in some way !, but i wonder how many grows suffer because of poor bulbs !. exact 3 flowerings ,but with new bulb, the 3rd is much much improved !


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone ever had any experience with green room hydroponics in Northampton?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> hey closetgardner you need to get a link to your journal on your sig,man my girls are comming on


I'll do it when I'm back to my computer mate.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Anyone ever had any experience with green room hydroponics in Northampton?


i had some shiz off them a few years back, payed with my debit card, 2 days later my card had been used to top up PAYG phones ! had £390 out of my account ! not hard to see who had used it,CUNTS !


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what do you use now 3eyes?



House & garden with AV cal mag when using canna coco but starting NFT now so just H&G with guanokalong bat shit


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> House & garden with AV cal mag when using canna coco but starting NFT now so just H&G with guanokalong bat shit


when i started on nft(forst grows)i just phed usrd ionics 1 paet and silicine onlt and thet came out class!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> House & garden with AV cal mag when using canna coco but starting NFT now so just H&G with guanokalong bat shit


do you use the powder or liquid stuff? would the liquid be better so you can keep topping it up?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

afternoon ladies!
so been reading and seems ther may be sum validity to was ssb was syaing about boosts and hammerheads not doing shit, to increase yeild or anything else?
so
seen as im using coco and canna A&B
So cumming to day 22 now 6 days left before boosts and shit can start being added, what would u guys suggest using? and is calmag for soil or coco? doi need it? every cunt seems to be using it?
and did i mention the smells started? WOWZER!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon ladies!
> so been reading and seems ther may be sum validity to was ssb was syaing about boosts and hammerheads not doing shit, to increase yeild or anything else?
> so
> seen as im using coco and canna A&B
> ...


if you got it do a side by side. if you believe that it dont work and havent got any dont waste your money buying any. that calmag stuff just add it if you see signs of a def coming. i had to use it on the last grow but i havent needed to give any this time yet


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you another one of ic3's personalities?



drgrowshit said:


> when i started on nft(forst grows)i just phed usrd ionics 1 paet and silicine onlt and thet came out class!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Are you another one of ic3's personalities?


lol,...funee,..i fort that two .


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

Wan dey wee mite al trun itno ic3 en oor fot wil asol fal aff

EDIT: on a side note don't browsers come with fucking spell check these days? I know chrome does and Firefox and IE do. Although he's probably using some l33t h4x0r browser.



bazoomer said:


> lol,...funee,..i fort that two .


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Wan dey wee mite al trun itno ic3 en oor fot wil asol fal aff
> 
> EDIT: on a side note don't browsers come with fucking spell check these days? I know chrome does and Firefox and IE do. Although he's probably using some l33t h4x0r browser.



He types with his foot .....his bad one !


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

na man dont know where the spell check it on this lol(fire fox xp)


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you use the powder or liquid stuff? would the liquid be better so you can keep topping it up?



Liquid, the only powder nutes i use is monster bloom


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if you got it do a side by side. if you believe that it dont work and havent got any dont waste your money buying any. that calmag stuff just add it if you see signs of a def coming. i had to use it on the last grow but i havent needed to give any this time yet


i personally do beleive the likes of pk13/14, overdrive, topmax, ripen work purely cause like you say mrt ive done side by sides and also i like to use calmag with coco, but its each to there own some say use em some say dont bother.

all good getting advice online but your the person growing the weed n what works for you works.

hows you anyway m8? got ya net back on now? how ya exo doin, have ya cloned em yet?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Liquid, the only powder nutes i use is monster bloom


cheers mate. ill get some of that for my next grow. ive seen people adding some into the soil/coco before potting up but my mates leaves went yellow when he done that lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/language-tools/



drgrowshit said:


> na man dont know where the spell check it on this lol(fire fox xp)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Are you another one of ic3's personalities?


he wished!



mantiszn said:


> Wan dey wee mite al trun itno ic3 en oor fot wil asol fal aff
> 
> EDIT: on a side note don't browsers come with fucking spell check these days? I know chrome does and Firefox and IE do. Although he's probably using some l33t h4x0r browser.


fuk off


bazoomer said:


> He types with his foot .....his bad one !


fuk off lmao


mantiszn said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/language-tools/


duh! well thanx i do indeed use firefox,,only real browser out ther, i cant be arsed with spell checks n shit,fuk that,will only take away from my charm.

yeh anwyays
i do have a little boost left from wat TT gifted me,, oh infact i have sum in the attick sumwer il run it thru a tea strainer to get the bits out and finish it
i dont get def with my grows,, thats NOT how i roll IMO so calmags not needed then? i have the raw ingrediants fro hammerhead, the powers like, i maye run one plant just on the A&B and boost the rest as per the script.
watched spiderman last nite WAT A BUNCH OF USELESS HORSESHITE, so u see i do have sum uses,shame it was a crap film, was it me or did the lad they used seem to have sum weird twitching and head movement issues, also the film jumped around a lot,, not graphically but as u watched he was one place with no mask or watever then next second hes fully kitted up miles away ,, u get my drift


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i personally do beleive the likes of pk13/14, overdrive, topmax, ripen work purely cause like you say mrt ive done side by sides and also i like to use calmag with coco, but its each to there own some say use em some say dont bother.
> 
> all good getting advice online but your the person growing the weed n what works for you works.
> 
> hows you anyway m8? got ya net back on now? how ya exo doin, have ya cloned em yet?


i know mate ive been happy with the results from boost and pk13/14. i want to do a side by side to see the difference with flushing/using ripen vs feeding to the end

yeah my nets back up now, its taken ages and when it finally came on the beggining of the week the cat chewed through the adsl wire lol.

exo are doing good thanks mate. they havent stretched as much as the WR and the budd formed a lot earlier. the fan leaves are even getting a covering of thc. im going up for a look now so ill get some pics and put them up in about a hour


----------



## dura72 (Oct 21, 2012)

CONVINCE the checkout girl you're up to no good by purchasing a cucumber, some Vaseline and a Noddy DVD.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Day 22 flower

still dont know which one the PE is lmao they all look the same to me like


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

heres one of the exo's

the pics coming up as attached thumbnails is a white russian and WR and exo

thier all nearly 4 weeks of 12/12 but the exo had been ahead till a few days ago and now the WR are shooting up. i tried cloning them and they are up a mates house, if they take he'll reveg them and i can take cuttings off them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> heres one of the exo's


they propper EXO yeh? much lankier than mine did u top her>?

obv not but that bottom pic looks like u got tops all over lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they propper EXO yeh? much lankier than mine did u top her>?
> 
> obv not but that bottom pic looks like u got tops all over lol


yeah propper exo mate. no mate didnt top just put on 12/12 a few days after having them. the WR was vegged for a week but took just over 2 weeks to throw out hairs

the tall one in the bottom pic is white russian tho mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah propper exo mate. no mate didnt top just put on 12/12 a few days after having them. the WR was vegged for a week but took just over 2 weeks to throw out hairs
> 
> the tall one in the bottom pic is white russian tho mate lol


yeh the bottom one has a phsyco look forsure, that multi top buismess


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 21, 2012)

_*What I think is wrong with this country...

- The Justice System: There are far too many inconsistencies with our 'Justice' system in regards to sentences and punishment handed out as well as the treatment that prisoners get whilst serving their time at HMP with comfy cells, warm showers, TV's, playstations, XBOX's, Sky, Internet access, social network access etc. A 'life' sentence should mean LIFE, not 14years! We NEED capital punishment back, not just for the crimes that warrant it, but as a deterrent for future crimes. Also, foreign nationals who come to this country should have a '3 strike' warning system when it comes to ANY kind of crime committed in this country. After the 3rd offence and/or conviction (even a caution or a fixed penalty notice) they should be REMOVED and BANNED from this country. 

- Our Benefits: There's too many people sponging off the tax payers and there's no incentive to work especially as most jobs pay minimum wage and so many companies employing part time only. I work my ass off full time yet on a daily basis I come across drug addicts and alcohol dependants who have better clothing than myself (wearing new Nike Air Max trainers which usually retail around £90 a pair etc etc). Sort it out!

- The Banks and PayDay loan companies: We allow the Banks to partially run this country. They offer no help or support with finances unless it benefits them as a company (which is partially understandable as they like any business need to make money) meaning they are more than happy to help people get into debt but are hopeless when it comes to getting out as they know they can apply charges and interest which can cripple a house hold resulting in stress, anxiety, depression and loss of homes and assets yet we read in the papers that when these bank managers resign/step down/sacked they end up leaving their jobs with a SEVEN or EIGHT figure payout! Really? Why do we allow this? Also these PayDay loan companies prey on people like myself because the cost of living increases all the time from car tax, petrol, utility bills to food shopping (the essentials) yet the National minimum wage does not change to compensate these increased changes resulting in people borrowing money at ridiculously high interest rates which becomes a vicious circle of borrowing from them each month and no help on repayments in bad circumstances with these companies which are also combined with their RUTHLESS pursuit for payments. These companies NEED to be shut down!

- The acting Government: You lot make me laugh! You all sit behind desks in your comfy chairs thinking of ideas to help and rebuild this country. Here's a hint, STOP SPENDING PUBLIC MONEY ON PURE SHITE! Pull your heads out your over paid asses and look at the big and REAL picture of this country. This country is labelled as an easy target as we are too politically incorrect! We give MORE to the people who come to our country than the ones who actually were born here! I believe there's a sign in Warsaw, Poland telling people to "Go to Wrexham in Wales" because its easy and now there is a LARGE community of Eastern Europeans here. We as a country need to get the mentality of your cabinet to change and for you to grow a set of balls! Start standing up for the people of this country and NOT for the ones who chose to come here. Foreigners appear to have more rights than UK nationals which is disgusting! Stop pussyfooting around religion and race. At the end of the day, everyone is entitled to their own religious views and beliefs but they are in the UNITED KINGDOM, not their own country where their religion or beliefs may be a part of life! I thought this country promoted "FREE SPEACH"? They need to adjust to OUR country, not make our country their own. I can't freely go to another country with my beliefs and views and expect them to be "OK" with it so why should we do it here? 

GET THIS COUNTRY SORTED AND PUT THE 'GREAT' BACK INTO GREAT BRITAIN!*


_


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2012)

In need of a bottle of wine. 50 person table plus other tables to cook for yesterday, thought that was that, 40 person table plus other 50 tables to do today. Bottle of wine it is, and a big glass of brandy in the bath me thinks.

Pay day today, plus £10 tip from the big table today, lots of money to be throwing around


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 21, 2012)

Peggers pm lad lmao

evenin all  busy as fuck in the hood lol first proper chance to sit down and get on here properly !!
Hope all is well in every1s garden !!can confirm ive 7x gkx's that are female and just threw em into flower to compansate the 5 girls ive took down  gonna be takin the lemon down this wk she is lookin prime as fuck with atleast 6+oz on here by friday she would of had 9 1/2 wks flower which is about right for her imo buds are solid and ozing trichs  wk after ive 3exo and 3xgkxpsycho which will be replaced with 5xexo and those should see me past crimbo with a nice big yeild afyer new year with 5xslh goin in after those haha busy busy busy me lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2012)

Howdy cheds. Good to hear you have a few minutes to yaself even if it is a mere handful. A couple of years of nothing buttime to myself due to poor management, this new job really does have me massively appreciating the hours i get away from work, let alone a family to keep on top of. Hope you're doing well, could be completely wrong but think you work in the whole scaffoldy business or such, really don't envy you towards his time of year. Can't stand heat myself, but damn, having a grill on is a godsend down here at the moment, no doubt though in 6 months time i will be fcussing like a pirate with regard to the summer heat and kitchen temps. Gotta enjoy it while i can  #sounds like your christmas crop is right on track, ever so slightly envious  One day, one day i'll be back on it. One day


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 21, 2012)

1st night back in work after a week off, should of brought more weed


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I'm not going to work today, have snot pouring out my nose and can't stop coughing and spluttering.. delightful

time for an early morning edible.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

my bodies screaming at me. my lass kipped in the spare bed. and i think i pissed all over my dressing gown in the night. fuck monday


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2012)

on the bright side, at least you didn't shart the bed...

did you? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my bodies screaming at me. my lass kipped in the spare bed. and i think i pissed all over my dressing gown in the night. fuck monday


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 22, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS

i handed myself in at 11 an was told i was to be interviewed at a different police station about 10 miles away 
i wasnt arrested and it was a voluntery interview i said it was personal, i smoke it "all" myself an never share lol 
to be fair the copper who i delt with was sound an told me at the start as long as i didnt say anything stupid he,d try n get me off with just a caution 
an true to his word he did thankfully i only had 4 berry bomb 10 days from chop so it was hardly commercial
as for the landlord iv got the police coming later so i can make my complaint and hes also told the police if im not out of the flat by tuesday (tommorow)
hes sendin some blokes round lol so he,s doing himself no favours


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> on the bright side, at least you didn't shart the bed...
> did you?


hahah thankfully no.


ultimate buds said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS
> 
> i handed myself in at 11 an was told i was to be interviewed at a different police station about 10 miles away
> i wasnt arrested and it was a voluntery interview i said it was personal, i smoke it "all" myself an never share lol
> ...


all that hoo haa for a caution. could have been a lot worse tho eh. landlord sounds reet tool.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

are u sure it was the plod who smashed ur shit up and not the landlord? and seriously he cant kick u out for that,,rae your tennancy agreement out and READ IT, CAREFULLY, see if thers a non cultivayion clause or read for the time he needs to evict u from a breach of tennancy and how long notice HE MUST GIVE beofre he turns up at your doo

damn caution? these new under 9 plant guidenlines are snorted!!!BUT i wont get a caution,,straight up cultivation charge for me  well thats what i aassume with a record as lengthy as mine like


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> are u sure it was the plod who smashed ur shit up and not the landlord? and seriously he cant kick u out for that,,rae your tennancy agreement out and READ IT, CAREFULLY, see if thers a non cultivayion clause or read for the time he needs to evict u from a breach of tennancy and how long notice HE MUST GIVE beofre he turns up at your doo
> 
> damn caution? these new under 9 plant guidenlines are snorted!!!BUT i wont get a caution,,straight up cultivation charge for me  well thats what i aassume with a record as lengthy as mine like


i would just say i was told its a 6 plant limit not 9 like a lot of people think (me included) so it may be worth checking that out 
i cant see thelaw being any different (im in wolverhampton)


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

I got caught growing 3 white widows about 4 years ago. Got told by the fed who interviewed me if I had 9 or more plants it wouldnt of been personal. So I think that the 9 plants rule does apply. Although I wouldnt do any more than 6. If there was a small yellow peice of paper left from police then it was raided if not then I think ur landlord needs a good beating.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Peice of paper could be red also according to my boy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> i would just say i was told its a 6 plant limit not 9 like a lot of people think (me included) so it may be worth checking that out
> i cant see thelaw being any different (im in wolverhampton)


9 plants according to new sentencing guidelines on the 'Home Office' website, came into effect back in August-September I think.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

could you have 8 big plants scrogged and get away with it? im sure they'd take into account how much you'd get from the lot. because you could have 18 small plants in 2.4x1.2 under 2x 600w lights and get roughly 40oz or you could get the same from 8 big plants in the same setup. im just working the amount out from the 1g per watt but ive never hit half of that yet lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes you could scrogg, English coppers go by plant numbers not size.

A mature plant is a mature plant in their eyes, It's a good lob they don't know as much as they think they do to be honest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

That's why I like trees.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Peice of paper could be red also according to my boy.


Search warrants are Yellow, you nailed it the first time. lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Dutch passion Durban poison, 3 plants topped them 4 times the fuckers won't stop stretching iv got 2 and 1/2 meter hight and my 600w air cooled light is like 15cm away from the tops the fuckers jus won't stop getting taller. They proper stink though cant wait. Second week flowering and they are nearly 4 foot already.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Also growing 1 g13 haze, 1dinafem og kush and 1 ghs exo. These 3 cannot keep up with the Durban nearly a foot smaller. I have also seen people asking about dinafem og the little fucker is real stinky but grows really slow. She is the smelliest out of all my plants.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

i think ther basing 1 plant on 3 ounce,,i think,, i red it but after decideing im onloy doing max 8 i neever red any more lol

id stil say it was the landlord smashng ur gear,, this aint the states, they wouldnt smash ur shit,, the equipment is ther evidence they would have taken it,, cummon can u really see brit cops going at your ballast with a baseball bat? i cant


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes you could scrogg, English coppers go by plant numbers not size.
> 
> A mature plant is a mature plant in their eyes, It's a good lob they don't know as much as they think they do to be honest.


cheers mate. i cant wait to get these fuckers down now then. sog wasnt a good idea lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

my pal got done just over a year back, the plod smashed his cooltubes and slashed all sides of the tent. soil everywhere. not saying it wasn't the landlord mind.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

ive read a few people saying that the cops cut the tents and put the electrical stuff in water to fuck them up tho


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Iv never heard of fed smashing up grow kits etc, they would take it for evidence. I know this cuz wen I gt raided I was out. I got home to find no veg tent no cooltube and no plants. All they left was rvk with filter that was bolted to ceiling and a small yellow peice of paper.
They even left a small branch with about a q on it and all the food.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

surely that's destruction of property and should be an offence.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

when my mate got raided he was dealing. he asked them to leave enough for a joint, being sarcastic but they did


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> surely that's destruction of property and should be an offence.


Don't believe so. Due to it being used specifically for a criminal offence. Kinda like seizing assets obtained through crime. However at the same time, you are not guilty until a verdict is passed, and it is a judge or magistrate who passes a verdict, not the police, so technically, if the items are destroyed prior to the verdict, then yes, it would be destruction of property, police playing judge and jury so to speak. But the police would no doubt claim that should the verdict be innocent then they will reimburse. Bit of a grey area. Also no doubt should you contest the destruction of the property they'll then warn you that instead of being given a caution they will prosecute to the full extent of the law with regard to the growing.

Load of bollocks really, so long as GW are granted a license to grow as much as they want for profit, i cannot abide by their laws if i am growing for personal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

quite the legal brain you have ttt.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think ther basing 1 plant on 3 ounce,,i think,, i red it but after decideing im onloy doing max 8 i neever red any more lol
> 
> id stil say it was the landlord smashng ur gear,, this aint the states, they wouldnt smash ur shit,, the equipment is ther evidence they would have taken it,, cummon can u really see brit cops going at your ballast with a baseball bat? i cant


got a dinafem og kush 2 weeks in flowering she was a slow grower in veg but she turns on the steam in flowering lovely looking plant .


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

my light drys out just fine plod can flood wot they want. infact if i hear plod van i wood put light unit over fish or turtle tank as i have recept for an aquatic light led unit, even tho its a plant grow light,due to me planning ahead, fuck thpolice muggy cants


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my bodies screaming at me. my lass kipped in the spare bed. and i think i pissed all over my dressing gown in the night. fuck monday


We have all done it don lmao .


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

anybody read through cbd the truth b told? a thread on here?


----------



## ultimate buds (Oct 22, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> I got caught growing 3 white widows about 4 years ago. Got told by the fed who interviewed me if I had 9 or more plants it wouldnt of been personal. So I think that the 9 plants rule does apply. Although I wouldnt do any more than 6. If there was a small yellow peice of paper left from police then it was raided if not then I think ur landlord needs a good beating.



it wasnt raided as such 
the landlord apparently knockd my door an when i didnt answer he let himself in an had a mooch around he could then hear a humbing noise coming from my bedroom an went to see what it was thats when he discoverd my plants he then walked from the flat 50yards to the police station and informed them what hed done an wot he found thay then accompanied him back to the flat where he let them in an showd them my grow the police then smashd it all up an got eon out to check if the electric meter had been tamperd with which it hadnt


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

sad news man most unfortunate


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2012)

got some mlant magic today,iv used all mix before so ill try it out,got some exiting FREE nutes from my shop today meant to be well sort after,iv done my 6.5 aie pot so cant wair till i see what it does lol,and 2 11 lt THE exo is in the air pot and afgan kush in the other grtting there slowley but all the same.
now i know about what ice was saying about the watering lol get some pics up soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> anybody read through cbd the truth b told? a thread on here?



aye i had a squizz at it. quite interesting eh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Load of bollocks really, so long as GW are granted a license to grow as much as they want for profit,


Here's something for you....

I just found out today that 'GW Pharmaceuticals' is the production wing of 'Hortapharm BV', and 'Hortapharm BV' is owned by who?

None other than 'David Paul Watson' (aka 'The Skunkman') and 'Robert Connell Clarke'!

Hortapharm BV is based in the Netherlands and grows 'Skunk no1' for seed production, Hortapharm BV then sends those seeds to GW Pharmaceuticals in England who grow them and produce an oil from the plants under a DEA issued license.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> it wasnt raided as such
> the landlord apparently knockd my door an when i didnt answer he let himself in an had a mooch around he could then hear a humbing noise coming from my bedroom an went to see what it was thats when he discoverd my plants he then walked from the flat 50yards to the police station and informed them what hed done an wot he found thay then accompanied him back to the flat where he let them in an showd them my grow the police then smashd it all up an got eon out to check if the electric meter had been tamperd with which it hadnt


Next time you move into a new house you might change the locks!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here's something for you....
> 
> I just found out today that 'GW Pharmaceuticals' is the production wing of 'Hortapharm BV', and 'Hortapharm BV' is owned by who?
> 
> ...


Very interesting.

But DEA license? This is England, not the USA, their license is issued by the home office is it not. If there is a DEA license, that will be for it's sale and use in the USA. Just reading, i imagine that the license from the DEA is due to tax reasons. They are americans, and due to their tax system, even if the copmany is working out of europe, ax is still paid to the US governemnt, and without the license it would be an illegal US income.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> But DEA license? This is England, not the USA, their license is issued by the home office is it not. If there is a DEA license, that will be for it's sale and use in the USA.


Sorry my bad, I've just check the references.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

id stil put a formal complaint in,, uve been given your caution,, they cant do anything else,,, at the end fo the day they left the equipmen they smashed so its no evidence its personal property, y wouldnt they have taken it? ive not known many grow busts wer anything was left, at the most they cut the tent so u cant use it, but smashing up? seriously? hmm seems iffy to me,, next time CHANGE THE LOCKS when u moove in,. ther must be sumthing wat says the landlord has to inform u in advance of vsits therfore he dident so him going into your room was illigal,therfore what he found was wat it was but then wen he informed the poilice the search would have been invalid due to the landlord not havingpermission in the first place? u get my drift yeh?

uve got your caution now u cant be touched get a complaint lodged


yorkie hows the babies pal? alive?dead?rooted?rot? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie hows the babies pal? alive?dead?rooted?rot? lol


All fucked mate.

I've built my aerocloner with an ultrasonic fogger though, it's wicked! I'm just about to cut some clones to fill it.

The sisters get flipped at the end of the week, maybe sooner.

The bushy one is a beast!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

ultimate buds said:


> it wasnt raided as such
> the landlord apparently knockd my door an when i didnt answer he let himself in an had a mooch around he could then hear a humbing noise coming from my bedroom an went to see what it was thats when he discoverd my plants he then walked from the flat 50yards to the police station and informed them what hed done an wot he found thay then accompanied him back to the flat where he let them in an showd them my grow the police then smashd it all up an got eon out to check if the electric meter had been tamperd with which it hadnt



If the cops didn't take photos or anything with them as evidence then there isn't any to prosecute you with.

Get rid of everything and go not guilty if it goes to court.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All fucked mate.
> 
> I've built my aerocloner with an ultrasonic fogger though, it's wicked! I'm just about to cut some clones to fill it.
> 
> ...


u cummin to get sum of me or do a cupple of cuts to see if it works then over to me? be qqwik tho mate ur running out of branches 

hes already got his caution for the bust mate,, NOW id get them fucked for distuction of property OR WORSE/evidence maybe

but he had his caution so ther SHIT the police can do if he does now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

Tent shots.




Oooooh you fat bitch!





If I leave the flip any longer the 3 won't fit in the tent to flower once they've stretched.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cummin to get sum of me or do a cupple of cuts to see if it works then over to me? be qqwik tho mate ur running out of branches
> 
> 
> but he had his caution so ther SHIT the police can do if he does now


I didn't see the caution bit but in that case it's happy days! 


I had a look at yours yesterday and I think they're a little too far on for clones, I'll probably still come over maybe at the weekend and sniper a couple of fan leafs and use those for clones.

I'll have a look at what can be salvaged regardless, n pick those beans up at the same time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't see the caution bit but in that case it's happy days!
> 
> 
> I had a look at yours yesterday and I think they're a little too far on for clones, I'll probably still come over maybe at the weekend and sniper a couple of fan leafs and use those for clones.
> ...


mine are only 22 days in i heard 4 weeks max for cuts?> im sure ul find sum branches to take a snip off 

yeh just pop over anytime,,lol on the size of your plants,, u never learn do u? haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

fuking nhs taking piss assuming all of a sudden i can walk to my appointments AND carry all my tubs of cream and bandages up one big hill or along one big road the taking the fuk piss.

so now i guess i got to wer durty bandages and be fucked lol w/eva fuking diks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine are only 22 days in i heard 4 weeks max for cuts?> im sure ul find sum branches to take a snip off
> 
> yeh just pop over anytime,,lol on the size of your plants,, u never learn do u? haha


Probably but I didn't want to be snipping buds off!


As for the size....

The big one is only about 10-12 days older than the other 2 and Xmas is coming mate, I gotta get paid!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

She is lovely though!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

If no caution was given and ur landlord entered without permission or police didn't enter with a court warrant. That in itself is illegal they have no evidence in you cuz they smashed it. You can prosecute them tell them they were tomatoes how can they prove otherwise even with photos they cant prove it was yours.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Also the police may not of entered you house. They might of just told the landlord they cant do nothing without warrent so he may of smashed it up I'm that.case you.can prosecute your landlord.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> If no caution was given and ur landlord entered without permission or police didn't enter with a court warrant. That in itself is illegal they have no evidence in you cuz they smashed it. You can prosecute them tell them they were tomatoes how can they prove otherwise even with photos they cant prove it was yours.


Photo's can be proven to be from your house, and exif data can be used to prove they were taken at such a date. If at such a date, you were the holder of the tenancy, then you are the one liable. As i say, it is very much a grey area. It would be interesting to peruse though, and i think most people in this situation just hunker down and keep quiet, considering themselves lucky. 

As the the warrantless entry, well the police would not be liable they were just simply following the home owner, so far as they are concerned, they have permission from the owner to enter, the illegality is the landlord entering without permission or written notice. Any issue lies with the landlord, not the police.

Regardless of what happened, the landlord has been in violation of housing and rent law.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

Landlord let them in, no warrant needed. Bang to rights.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> Also the police may not of entered you house. They might of just told the landlord they cant do nothing without warrent so he may of smashed it up I'm that.case you.can prosecute your landlord.


yeh for sure,, the desk seargent can issue a section 18 search warrent,, doesent need to be done by the court,, but with landlors permission they may not even need the warrent, BUT if the landlord didnt foollow the rules laid out in the tennancy agreemant and entered without permisison or prior notice then the search was unjustified and illigal FUK THEM!! uve got your poxy caution mate id go for the throat no shit!!!! and fuk the landlord too he cant throw u out like that,,, id go see citizens advice FAST and get a solilcitor onto it getting a injuctions to stop u getting ivited ,, fuk with him mate the landlords just nailed u and fuking u on the bond,, get a solicitr or failing antyhign else MAKE SURE he has to ay out of the arse to get the house bak upto scratch,,boilers are expensive to replace,,FOR instancde and walla are expensive to plaster

me,, if i was the landlord,, i would have simply sed i want 1 plant out of every crop, and i know nothing about it


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Cant issue section 18 unless you have been arrested and the landlord entered without permission. It is a type of entrapment which is illegal.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

You could also claim that your landlord entered without your consent and planted the grow there because he wanted you out of the property.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> You could also claim that your landlord entered without your consent and planted the grow there because he wanted you out of the property.


That would work.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh for sure,, the desk seargent can issue a section 18 search warrent,, doesent need to be done by the court,, but with landlors permission they may not even need the warrent, BUT if the landlord didnt foollow the rules laid out in the tennancy agreemant and entered without permisison or prior notice then the search was unjustified and illigal FUK THEM!! uve got your poxy caution mate id go for the throat no shit!!!! and fuk the landlord too he cant throw u out like that,,, id go see citizens advice FAST and get a solilcitor onto it getting a injuctions to stop u getting ivited ,, fuk with him mate the landlords just nailed u and fuking u on the bond,, get a solicitr or failing antyhign else MAKE SURE he has to ay out of the arse to get the house bak upto scratch,,boilers are expensive to replace,,FOR instancde and walla are expensive to plaster
> 
> me,, if i was the landlord,, i would have simply sed i want 1 plant out of every crop, and i know nothing about it


A section 18 warrant is only possible if the suspect is under arrest for an indictable offence.

Also does not matter what rules were laid out in the tennancy, by law, he must give 24 hours written notice, the contract can only allow for an extension of this time, say 48 hours notice, if the contract stated 12 hours then the contract would be legally invalid.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That would work.


Sorry....

COULD work.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That would work.


Anything to help. I fuckin hate da fed. Plus they didn't take any evidence so cant have prints etc off it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry....
> 
> COULD work.


Most likely though, it wouldn't alas. Fingerprints. If the tenants fingerprints are over the items, then all evidence points towards the tenant either being the grower, or knowing about the grow and not informing the police. Either way = booboo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> by law, he must give 24 hours written notice, the contract can only allow for an extension of this time, say 48 hours notice, if the contract stated 12 hours then the contract would be legally invalid.


TT is it not 24 hours written permission, not notice?

It's no good giving 24 hours written notice if you are on holiday for eg, or it may not be convenient.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

Cant do the time dont do the crime. You got caught with your pants down. LEARN


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Most likely though, it wouldn't alas. Fingerprints. If the tenants fingerprints are over the items, then all evidence points towards the tenant either being the grower, or knowing about the grow and not informing the police.


But if they didn't take any evidence/ dust for prints.

It seems he got a caution purely on the back of 'hearsay' from the landlord.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cant do the time dont do the crime. You got caught with your pants down. LEARN


all hail ssb!!LOL


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

They have to give 2 weeks notice.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

Notice unfortunately. 



> Where necessary, landlords can get access to inspect the condition of the property. A convenient time should be agreed with the tenant, or landlords may write to the tenant giving at least 24 hours notice.Landlords cannot let themselves into the property without first giving this prior notice. *If the tenant refuses to let the landlord in, the landlord cannot force entry unless there is a fire or flood.
> *
> *If the tenant changes the lock, landlords are not entitled to a key unless it says so in the contract.*




http://www.hounslow.gov.uk/index/housing/housing_advice/tenant_information/during_a_tenancy.htm

So as per your prior post, CHANGE THOSE LOCKS!




The Yorkshireman said:


> But if they didn't take any evidence/ dust for prints.
> 
> It seems he got a caution purely on the back of 'hearsay' from the landlord.


Indeed, it always depends on the situation. If they had wished to press charges, then they would have taken evidence, luckily it was just a caution. As i asy, i think it is possibly due to the fear of full prosecution should you try and push the issue in regard to their actions. It could also have been due to not being aware that the landlord did not have permission to enter the building. Who knows.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Notice unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the landlord will just say he heard a humming and thought boiler had blown up or sum shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Notice unfortunately.


So based on that....
Regardless of giving 24hours notice, if you say 'no' and have changed the locks there's fuck all the landlord can do about it until you say 'yes'?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

Personal experience - u get off on a tech when u cleary have done the crime.

Police develop a hard on for you


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Humming could be anything a washing machine for example. Not a good enough reason. Like I said. "cannabis grow officer??""not me"


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So based on that....
> Regardless of giving 24hours notice, if you say 'no' and have changed the locks there's fuck all the landlord can do about it until you say 'yes'?


Yup, landlord has to then obtain an injunction from the county court. So if you've got plants on the go and an inspection due, fingers crossed you can finish it all up before he can get a country court injunction, but be warned you might then have to pay court costs and whatnot.

I wonder what a court deems as forced entry though. Waiting outside your door so he can jam his foot in it when you open it up. As we know, the saying is never open your door to the police.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

I've just read through it and answered my own question,lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Personal experience - u get off on a tech when u cleary have done the crime.
> 
> Police develop a hard on for you


loldamn ur on your little pedastal aint ya!! 

i get wat ur saying tho they do indeed get a boner for u wen u get away with shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol, it's all 'cop's and Robber's' but we're just better at playing the game than they are!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing worse when ur name is common knowledge to THEM. I love the game we play


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

That we are, just a pity the ref is normally biased


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> That we are, just a pity the ref is normally biased


Biased? He's on the fucking payroll!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

At the end of the day it's all good us all laying the facts down but will you use it? I doubt it. Ssb is right they aint stupid, once they know you grow your house will b a target as will you. But if you did claim that your landlord planted it to get you out of the property, the police would by law have to take your word for it as he entered without prior notice etc. So you would be one step ahead but when you are one step ahead you are always looking over your shoulder.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

yeh i agree^^ with that man

once u been busted at the house its as good as burned, you can never grow ther again, i guess i was lucky the day they camne to min they was a dumbass rading crew and they missed my shit and the previous raids they found nothing and i had the forsight to do sumet about it, an then stop every activty wat brings folks to my house,, i may not be so lucky next time heres fingers x'd for 6 weeks then they can do what they want lmao


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 22, 2012)

Some are not so lucky ic3, luckily for me I have moved out da way from the town to the outskirts. Quiet only thing is the smell got 2 6" rvks with rhinos working overtime. Lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> At the end of the day it's all good us all laying the facts down but will you use it? I doubt it. Ssb is right they aint stupid, once they know you grow your house will b a target as will you. But if you did claim that your landlord planted it to get you out of the property, the police would by law have to take your word for it as he entered without prior notice etc. So you would be one step ahead but when you are one step ahead you are always looking over your shoulder.


Oh, being a bedroom lawyer of sorts is a bit of a passion of mine  I'm often pissing off the authorities in one way or another, be it pissing off the council by understanding the law on parking fines, or say talking myself and a group of folk straight through a police kettle line cordon thing at the student protests  as you say though, your house goes straight onto the database. Ever read police reports saying that "the house was not known to us".

Random tidbit. Ever notice on a parking fine there is no section for claiming innocence? They know that it is very easy to prove that you are innocent, especially if it is a time infraction. If a time infraction, unless there was cctv, then they do not have a single bit of proof that you violated the time limits. Also why they offer you the half price payment if paid within 30 days. They do whatever they can to convince you that it's easier just to pay up and save 50%, most people do so, thinking it's more hassle than it's worth, but reality is they do it because they know if they used the full £75 fine from the get go, many more would contest and there would be many more innocent verdicts, which in turn would sway the public opinion of the councils competence as well as lose them money.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

have u even every had a police charghe TT? just wondering with u saying u pissing of the authjorirtes/.


----------



## Griffta (Oct 22, 2012)

I got a parking ticket once with the following days date on it.
I bowled straight down the cop shop and took great pleasure in telling the rozz how I wasn't guilty of this crime, as it was yet to occur.

The ticket was voided


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

its all "THE GAME" i think we all done shit and been caught and got away with it and most of us hav got away with naughty shit or at least got away with far more than we been caught with.. suppose your lucky was only a caution,, persue or not it wont matter eatherway,,not like ther gunna buy u new hoods and reflectors

take it as lesson learned and move huose n change your locks next time,, oh and make sure u make enough da,age to ensure the landlords feels it in his pocket!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> have u even every had a police charghe TT? just wondering with u saying u pissing of the authjorirtes/.


Only when i got done for drink driving. I seem to be invisible to them for some reason. I went through a stage of rolling up cigarettes in the shape of fat joints and walking past em "trying" to light it, never so much as a word to me. Only weed realted issue with the police was in a farmers field when some random bloke jumepd out of the hedge and said we were trespassing on the farmers land (he wasn't tthe farmer, just knew the guy who owned the field) and phoned the fuzz, they turned up, gave us a search and told is that if we wanted to get high we shuld goto X common where everyone else goes to get high lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Only when i got done for drink driving. I seem to be invisible to them for some reason. I went through a stage of rolling up cigarettes in the shape of fat joints and walking past em "trying" to light it, never so much as a word to me. Only weed realted issue with the police was in a farmers field when some random bloke jumepd out of the hedge and said we were trespassing on the farmers land (he wasn't tthe farmer, just knew the guy who owned the field) and phoned the fuzz, they turned up, gave us a search and told is that if we wanted to get high we shuld goto X common where everyone else goes to get high lol


drink driving?? !! obviously ur aware how dangerouse that is? what if ud hit sum1's kid?ould u be able to live with yourself? ive done lots of jail and seen the state of cats cumming in after killing a kid thru DRINK DRIVING,, 

sorry bro it just dont sit well in my stomach, not going ino details y but it just dont  i hope u learned ur lesson and dont do it again,, u bought a new car not so long bak dident u?

so whats the plan with u? no canada now then? or u staying workng at that middle class nursing home


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone who drives and states they have never drunk drove is a liar



Never drink drive..........u can spill it


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i had a squizz at it. quite interesting eh.


defo good read


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

It was 6 years ago  I have rather learnt my lesson. everyone does somethin stupid at some point in their life. And no there is no excuse but i'd have been mighty surprised to find a kid on a country road in the middle of nowhere at 2am. So no, no kids, just had a fight with a couple of walls instead. And it wasn't actually drunk, just driving a bit too fast for a corner, i was i think 2mg over the breathalizer limit so was done as drink driving. The cops were aware of how close it was for me so when i said no point getting a blood test if i failed the breathalizer, they told me that it was early in the monring, the doctor might not be there for 5 hours or so, gave me shit loads of water and told me to keep moving, seemed they were rooting for me to get off with it. alas he turned up after an hour.

canada is off until i am criminally admissable, they still won't let me over their borders, so for the next year or so i will continue being a chef in the restaurant.


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Anyone who drives and states they have never drunk drove is a liar
> 
> 
> 
> Never drink drive..........u can spill it


if i ever see a pissed driver i will drag them from there car and beat them to th point off no return... no need for it at all, taxis available anytime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> the doctor might not be there for 5 hours or so, gave me shit loads of water and told me to keep moving, seemed they were rooting for me to get off with it. alas he turned up after an hour.
> 
> canada is off until i am criminally admissable, they still won't let me over their borders, so for the next year or so i will continue being a chef in the restaurant.


so if ur criminally inadmissable im FUCKED!! really wanted to take the wife ther in a camper van for a few months wen the kids leave home,, u know do the man vs food tour  tell me u wouldnt LOVE to do that!!! that stuff he eats looks fucing awsome,

i used to drink BUT NEVER drunk and drove EVER i may have been stoned on the occasion but not pissed enough fro me to think im nigel mansell in a 1.1 fiesta popular plus!! u get me haha

i dont drink now .!period, be doing my resit early 2013 its been a while since i had me licence revoked for a resit so hopefully i may get a clean licence bak


----------



## mad dog bark (Oct 22, 2012)

think when u a parent u think different about dd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> think when u a parent u think different about dd


Yeh i guess thats what it is, seemed to have become all rather overprotective of things since the kids have come about


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so if ur criminally inadmissable im FUCKED!! really wanted to take the wife ther in a camper van for a few months wen the kids leave home,, u know do the man vs food tour  tell me u wouldnt LOVE to do that!!! that stuff he eats looks fucing awsome,
> 
> i used to drink BUT NEVER drunk and drove EVER i may have been stoned on the occasion but not pissed enough fro me to think im nigel mansell in a 1.1 fiesta popular plus!! u get me haha
> 
> i dont drink now .!period, be doing my resit early 2013 its been a while since i had me licence revoked for a resit so hopefully i may get a clean licence bak


It's all based on time periods. gotta wait set amounts of time before you're allowed across the border, and the time varies depending on the crime. Same for england, a drink driver etc over there wouldn't be allowed over here. I was exactly the same tbh, never drunk drove, always berated those who did, but one day during my massive depression times, shit went bad, i learnt, wouldn't even drive after having a joint these days. Might have a couple of puffs, but nope, why risk it, for your own sake, and others. 

I watched MvF religiously, not for the portion sizes, fuck that, i'm tall but slim, insane motabolism but very on off appetite, but good god does it look good.

[video=youtube_share;VczxS-q0ih8]http://youtu.be/VczxS-q0ih8[/video]

I love the look on the chefs face when he shoves it in his mouth legs and all


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

i'd love to have a go of man vs food. i could have eaten those spicy buffalo wings in the tin bucket 

whats the difference with canna hydro and canna aqua? they both say for hydro systems. what would be the best to use in a flood and drain system?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i'd love to have a go of man vs food. i could have eaten those spicy buffalo wings in the tin bucket
> 
> whats the difference with canna hydro and canna aqua? they both say for hydro systems. what would be the best to use in a flood and drain system?


Isnt the aqua for reciculating systems, seem to remember something to that effect. I watch man vs food, i love me grub but no way i could eat all that they stuff in their faces lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i'd love to have a go of man vs food. i could have eaten those spicy buffalo wings in the tin bucket
> 
> whats the difference with canna hydro and canna aqua? they both say for hydro systems. what would be the best to use in a flood and drain system?


Aqua is for recirculating, basically every normal hydro system, hydro is for run-to-waste. Might be the other way around, but it states which is which on their site. I was confused first time arou/nd.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Isnt the aqua for reciculating systems, seem to remember something to that effect. I watch man vs food, i love me grub but no way i could eat all that they stuff in their faces lol.


bet u could ya big southern fairy


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2012)

Someone say southern fairy?  We needs a few more of us. Inundated by bloody monkeys!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> bet u could ya big southern fairy


Oh yeah slim, i have no doubt that you could do one of thos challanges without any problems whatsoever....probably ask for seconds.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2012)

You lot are prob sick of PE pics lol, well not long before i move on too better things. One more run then exo for a bit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2012)

yes my wish before i die is for me and the missus to drive over america so im gunna do it all above board apply and allsorts but wont be for 20 yrs yet,, if she puts up with me

i like man vs food but i couldnt do that spicey stuff,, just not feeling it at all,but DAMN that shit looks good,, 

looking nice those jimmy lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Oh yeah slim, i have no doubt that you could do one of thos challanges without any problems whatsoever....probably ask for seconds.


fucking carry it well M8....squeezed into that corsa no bother.lol

yer pineapple is banging jimbo, coz u feed them as much as u feed yourself


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Isnt the aqua for reciculating systems, seem to remember something to that effect. I watch man vs food, i love me grub but no way i could eat all that they stuff in their faces lol.





tip top toker said:


> Aqua is for recirculating, basically every normal hydro system, hydro is for run-to-waste. Might be the other way around, but it states which is which on their site. I was confused first time arou/nd.


cheers lads. i would have just gone for the cheapest lol.

i cant do the really hot stuff. an asda vindaloo is the hottest thing ive ever tried but my mate said its like gravy compared to a tidy one. i like the look on the meat dishes like ripped pork and 1m frankfertars


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fucking carry it well M8....squeezed into that corsa no bother.lol
> 
> yer pineapple is banging jimbo, coz u feed them as much as u feed yourself


LOL that you did mate haha, fuck knows how man.... couldnt ave been easy for that length of time lmfao. My pineapple are much like me billy, they do like their grub... that and there rather good lookers.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes my wish before i die is for me and the missus to drive over america so im gunna do it all above board apply and allsorts but wont be for 20 yrs yet,, if she puts up with me
> 
> i like man vs food but i couldnt do that spicey stuff,, just not feeling it at all,but DAMN that shit looks good,,
> 
> looking nice those jimmy lad


Cheers mate. One thing i wanna do is drive accross the states in motor home, just something ive always fancied doing for some reason.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

bunch of pikey cunt on here


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

ull be doing driveways for 2 ton next


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 22, 2012)

lmao^^

i'd love to have a tour holiday of the US but i wouldnt drive one. i'd end up in one of those places you see on horror films lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 22, 2012)

do u like dags


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 22, 2012)

man im fucking high! feel like my brain is dribbling out my ears.
also found a small outbrake of bud rot on 2 of my colas :/ jus choped them off and saved what i could off them. Now i gotta go open my grow room door and get another fan in there "lettin all the stink out into my fucking house" to reduse humidity as much as i can


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 22, 2012)

Knob heads


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2012)

lol lots of them on here chdss lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2012)

There a good bunch really lol av to say we like to look after our own more than some countrys from woy ive seen !! fuck we even let the scottish in lmfao


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> There a good bunch really lol av to say we like to look after our own more than some countrys from woy ive seen !! fuck we even let the scottish in lmfao


no not the soap dogers lol whait till you see all the likes lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2012)

Soap dodgers ! Sausage jockeys ! Arsehole engineers ! Wtf eva u want to call the mungrel cunts lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Scottish cunts eh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning boy's.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sayin lads busy?? Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

Eye, I'll be in the tent all day me.

Watering, cloning, changing bulbs and tubes. Fuck me it's a hard life!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning all. Feel rather shitty today, wobbly stomach and such. Can't complain though, off to the chinese supermarket and then pick me gal up later on. Got tomorrow off as well and think i'm only working one double this week. Nice and laid back


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Scottish cunts eh


glad im one tho lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Soap dodgers ! Sausage jockeys ! Arsehole engineers ! Wtf eva u want to call the mungrel cunts lol


all the above cheak out my journal plz,asss hole sweat lickers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Knob heads


morning shitberg,,helps if u epmty your INbox wen u message me so i can reply


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 23, 2012)

Afternoon lady's . Sitting in the van working at a university at the moment fuck me there are some weirdos about lol 

2 weeks into flowering and the tent is starting to fill up  FUCK WORK !


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

Your work is sitting in a van outside of a uni. Pervert!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Your work is sitting in a van outside of a uni. Pervert!


beter than a pirmary school IMO

be coming online later with a going equiped with jelly babies charge OR loytering with intent to lick!! haha

wat u doing online TT? fort u should be at the nursing home hard at work cooking them antiseptic meals?


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi chaps, just thought I would pop in and say hi.

Uk grower obviously. Haven't posted much in the past, but starting to now.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

I get mondays and tuedays off. Got tomorrow off as well this week, so Kuroi is heading down from London for a few days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I get mondays and tuedays off. Got tomorrow off as well this week, so Kuroi is heading down from London for a few days


YOUR going down london?> hang around with all your "beutiful" friends?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

Nah, i can rarely get to London, complications, money, work. So she comes and stays with me whenever we get a chance. Although last time she visited she had to meet my aprents for the first time while i wasn't there, then had to spend 3 days in their house without me, she turned up as i started 3 double shifts so literally saw her for a few minutes in the morning and an hour in the evening. Glad i've a bit more time off to spend with her this time around.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

That's the little ones fed and watered, now to fill my new super cloner.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Your work is sitting in a van outside of a uni. Pervert!


Nah mate I don't work for the BBC lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, i can rarely get to London, complications, money, work. So she comes and stays with me whenever we get a chance. Although last time she visited she had to meet my aprents for the first time while i wasn't there, then had to spend 3 days in their house without me, she turned up as i started 3 double shifts so literally saw her for a few minutes in the morning and an hour in the evening. Glad i've a bit more time off to spend with her this time around.


oh is that the missuus?i though kurai was a middle cass names for oneself?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh is that the missuus?i though kurai was a middle cass names for oneself?


Yeah, as in Kuroi off this forum.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, as in Kuroi off this forum.


He say's that like we know her! lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

I think you should bring her round and introduce her to the boy's TT.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He say's that like we know her! lol.


Wouldn't surprise me if you know of her. https://www.rollitup.org/members/xkuroitaimax-283578.html

Gotta introduce myself to "the boys" first. Only ever met one other person from this forum.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

lolz wtf. was a pile of shite anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you know of her. https://www.rollitup.org/members/xkuroitaimax-283578.html
> 
> Gotta introduce myself to "the boys" first. Only ever met one other person from this forum.


lol nope dunno that id lmao,,, really u would want to me us lesser folks? are u even awar ethers a north of england? and have u ever been onto a counsil estate? lmao P



grieddy said:


> The Titanic is a great metaphor for staying on a collision course, despite an obvious need for change. New Film The Hunger Games, the whole The Hunger Games movie online You will then get a screen saying "Monitored Folders". Both free and commercial software are available. Next up is a computer, you will be able to store all the movies on your computer and transfer them to your PSP memory stick via the USB cable. But as life has a funny way of getting in the way of chores, this might be a task you've never completed. Full Download The Hunger Games Movies, the The Hunger Games movie In recent months there have been several websites that have been shut down for this exact reason. The major question is whether the character of Humphrey Bogart helps a character of Paul Henreid to escape from Casablanca to continue his fight. Its good to be able to carry with me one piece of kit that does everything, play games, watch movies, listen to music and browse the Internet. You may also get spyware or adware with it. Download The Whole The Hunger Games Movie, Watch The Hunger Games Hd You will also be surprised that a lot of fresh talent is being launched into the Bolywood Market. Well, that is not necessarily the case. The Hunger Games Film 2010, The Hunger Games Movie Hd Download One thing you have to bear in mind when downloading is the Firmware on your PSP. There is one drawback in this option. Apple Movie Trailer The Hunger Games online


spamtastic!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

Ripon is the furthest north i've ever been.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Ripon is the furthest north i've ever been.


ripon? dAMN THats wer that big white horse on the hill is,, i been upther fuk me its BIG!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you know of her. https://www.rollitup.org/members/xkuroitaimax-283578.html


No mate. She's a chatter I can see, probably why I haven't bumped into her.

Mind you, it is a big site.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

When they show this ad on tv with this "poor" african child who has to walk 5 miles to get fresh water, you're apparently supposed to feel sympathy..

I just think who's the fucking idiot that built their village 5 miles away from the water source...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

aye always gets me that. civilisations been evolving for millennia. so why the fuck are people still living in areas they can't survive.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

'Who plaits her hair so immaculately?' is what I think, actress maybe? 

lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning shitberg,,helps if u epmty your INbox wen u message me so i can reply


Made room last night shit breathe lmao


----------



## justperception (Oct 23, 2012)

Do any you of you guys have experience with hesi soil nutrients? When did you start feeding?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 23, 2012)

Smoking sum ghs super lemon haze from a grow I done 3 months ago been curing half oz of it in a brown paper bag in the dark for 2 and 1/2 months. Fuckin hell it stinks and 5 draws on a nice spliff gets you fucked I feel to go back to bed.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> When they show this ad on tv with this "poor" african child who has to walk
> 5 miles to get fresh water, you're apparently supposed to feel sympathy..
> 
> I just think who's the fucking idiot that built their village 5 miles away from the water source...


When i see them adverts i think shit. Water for £2 a month thats a fucking bargin. Fuck unted utilitys!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

well hows that for a lil find a i5 laptop cpu,, forgot i even had it,, anyone need one? lol prolly be i3 laptops it will fit 

hour or so till flower watering time,, fucking mission to get to the place 
wats everyone doin then?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive just done my watering, should ave potted up today and taken a few snips of these testers before i throw them into flower but couldnt be fucked. All done for another day thank fuck, twice aday these fuckers are needing watering, begining to get on my tits lmao, oh i have some rockwool to soak as well ive just remembered. Time to bath the kids now, fucking all go man hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

just done my rounds myself. feel like a contortionist trying to reach the pots, and now my forearms stink. think i'm going to get myself a bit of drain or pipe. so close to taking a tester branch but know i shouldn't it'll shrivle to fuck all and ill regret it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just done my rounds myself. feel like a contortionist trying to reach the pots, and now my forearms stink.


Snap, lmao reaching the fuckers at the back aint easy eh. I used to move them out to water which was easy but took longer, now the pots are on a multi duct tray so they stay put and the run off just ends up in a res which i wet vac out, quicker but it involves a bit of stretching of ones arms. Cant say im gonna miss it in the new year when im running hydro.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

I've tied a stick to hosepipe and unleash the tap. No more stinky arm


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

gravity is great. got a 40l bucket with tap from a homebrewing site. perfect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

not a bad idea that. tho my poncy landlord got a fucking stupid washbasin in the bathroom. can barely get the watering can in the thing. and we don't have a bath just a shower. 

40 L keg up the stairs sounds like nee fun.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah no doubt if i was sticking with the pots i would ave dome something similar to yaself billy, just cant be arsed now. Gonna save myself a good few hours a day when i switch systems, might ave to take up a new hobby with my spare time.....


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

what system you switching to jimmy?



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah no doubt if i was sticking with the pots i would ave dome something similar to yaself billy, just cant be arsed now. Gonna save myself a good few hours a day when i switch systems, might ave to take up a new hobby with my spare time.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Its a bit of a lift Don aye but when ur a fine specimen like masel its a canter. Just realised u said stairs.....ive gotta hump it up an attic....poof


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Its a bit of a lift Don aye but when ur a fine specimen like masel its a canter. Just realised u said stairs.....ive gotta hump it up an attic....poof


LOL have u heard yourself damn nrlyu choaked on me homemadde pizza!!!

really he was menna say its really hard being a old jock fart so it is so trhe best i can manage is a 1 litre jug!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

well glad at all the equipment iv got in a week!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just done my rounds myself. feel like a contortionist trying to reach the pots, and now my forearms stink. think i'm going to get myself a bit of drain or pipe. so close to taking a tester branch but know i shouldn't it'll shrivle to fuck all and ill regret it


wat mite that be then don?



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Snap, lmao reaching the fuckers at the back aint easy eh. I used to move them out to water which was easy but took longer, now the pots are on a multi duct tray so they stay put and the run off just ends up in a res which i wet vac out, quicker but it involves a bit of stretching of ones arms. Cant say im gonna miss it in the new year when im running hydro.


yes them back couple are bastards to reach!!

wayya getting drgrowshit?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL have u heard yourself damn nrlyu choaked on me homemadde pizza!!!
> 
> really he was menna say its really hard being a old jock fart so it is so trhe best i can manage is a 1 litre jug!!




Eh! Magic mushrooms on that pizza.....am i getting slagged off a guy who couldnt grow a hard on


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not a bad idea that. tho my poncy landlord got a fucking stupid washbasin in the bathroom. can barely get the watering can in the thing. and we don't have a bath just a shower.
> 
> 40 L keg up the stairs sounds like nee fun.


I fill ma 40l keg in the shower


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

you fill a lot of the things in the shower billy..



supersillybilly said:


> I fill ma 40l keg in the shower


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing like making super sticky shit in the shower


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

sold 5oz today that aint even grown yet lol still 3wks from the chop u no ya weeds smokeable when some1's pre buying a grands worth, fucking spent the lot today on kids xmas presents and kids clothes oh the joys lol got meself a 12quid bottle of vods thats bout it......

oh yeah how come i aint payed me skybill for near 2months and my nets still on? have noticed that if the leccy went and modem resets you lose it but if not they seem to have trouble cutting it off? was a touch anyway, now gonna pay it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Eh! Magic mushrooms on that pizza.....am i getting slagged off a guy who couldnt grow a hard on


, my boners are fine OLD MAN not shirvlled like SUM people  and filling a rez of the shower? hmm i wouldnt say thats recomended



newuserlol said:


> sold 5oz today that aint even grown yet lol still 3wks from the chop u no ya weeds smokeable when some1's pre buying a grands worth, fucking spent the lot today on kids xmas presents and kids clothes oh the joys lol got meself a 12quid bottle of vods thats bout it......
> 
> oh yeah how come i aint payed me skybill for near 2months and my nets still on? have noticed that if the leccy went and modem resets you lose it but if not they seem to have trouble cutting it off? was a touch anyway, now gonna pay it.


sumtimes the routers wont reboot wen they send the disconnect signal, i had the sqame for like 8 weeks but then my leki went off one day and it rebooted and got the signal so had to pay the fucker,,virgin on the otherhand are ON THE BALL!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what system you switching to jimmy?


Im going back to the sytem that started it all off for me mantz, NFT. Aint done that since i joined the site or there abouts so should be fun.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Whats wrong with filling a vessel from the shower master grower. I really should listen to your advice as u have excellent growing skills........u could poison ivy


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

strawberry cheesecake again
... at 6 weeks


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> strawberry cheesecake again
> ... at 6 weeks


whats the yeild like maz?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure yet. Will post once it comes down. Nugs are very dense though. She's only in a 3L airpot. Guesstimate would be about an oz maybe. Which for that size pot is decent I guess.



drgrowshit said:


> whats the yeild like maz?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a lovely looking plant brother. Much respect.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Whats wrong with filling a vessel from the shower master grower. I really should listen to your advice as u have excellent growing skills........u could poison ivy


well coz therl prolly be shower gel and shampoo all over it unless u plan on boil washing the pipe everytime u use it,, infactscrub that,, do u even use shower gels and shampoos'' wers all this shit cumming from with your attitude>? remember who the MESSER is and it aint me! so i really cant see wtf ur problem is.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat mite that be then don?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ye man there is hydro and everything now l;l,alot of ppl want,swap,orgage croppicanna,mello;w and smells skinky orange,well the keeper,hint of skunk,


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

what kinda shower do u have. shampoo goes on your head. Did u even mean that joke...Scrub that statement...thought not. No attitude M8, just annoys me, u giving advice on growing. Anyway just took a zopi. Need good 10hrs


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2012)

yo ppl had to stop for a while but im back up again, this time i decided to grow my own pineapple kush mother plant and take cuttings for the 1st time,here are some pictures of them since roots have started showing when will they be ready to be transplated into soil?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

just the 1 zopi for a good 10hr? fuck i must be a junkie they just dont do much for me at least 4 7.5s needed for barely 6hr and im awake just aint got the legs of the temazepam,mogadon etc

been watching sopranos gotta do something to pass the time just started on season 4 fucking good watch, fink its sons of anarchy next thats got 6 seasons i aint seen.

clones look good to pot theres roots at least lol whats all the dead leaves tho?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

im having me a half one tonight. anyway who ye calling a poof, it's thee spending yer evenings chatting to blokes about your shower habits


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just the 1 zopi for a good 10hr? fuck i must be a junkie they just dont do much for me at least 4 7.5s needed for barely 6hr and im awake just aint got the legs of the temazepam,mogadon etc
> 
> been watching sopranos gotta do something to pass the time just started on season 4 fucking good watch, fink its sons of anarchy next thats got 6 seasons i aint seen.
> 
> clones look good to pot theres roots at least lol whats all the dead leaves tho?


lol i dont know m8, i read on a website that leaves may die where the clones are using the nutrients stored in them?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im having me a half one tonight. anyway who ye calling a poof, it's thee spending yer evenings chatting to blokes about your shower habits


touche!!! 


Tell yer man sambo I'll give yer man 20 oz when it's ready. just pay me the now.lololol


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

kana said:


> yo ppl had to stop for a while but im back up again, this time i decided to grow my own pineapple kush mother plant and take cuttings for the 1st time,here are some pictures of them since roots have started showing when will they be ready to be transplated into soil?
> 
> View attachment 2383741View attachment 2383743View attachment 2383752View attachment 2383756



Go Go Go.. anytime you like now dood, they have healthy lookin roots, now is the time to settle them and get them more established imo.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> touche!!!
> 
> 
> Tell yer man sambo I'll give yer man 20 oz when it's ready. just pay me the now.lololol


i no bill fucking result m8 think that will be on a reg too, 200s is cheap round these parts he was more than happy handing that G over. shouldnt u be in bed anyway ya lightweight 1 fucking zopi wouldnt put me left leg asleep lol


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

shut up Billy


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no bill fucking result m8 think that will be on a reg too, 200s is cheap round these parts he was more than happy handing that G over. shouldnt u be in bed anyway ya lightweight 1 fucking zopi wouldnt put me left leg asleep lol



Put yer middle leg asleep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

that's some dick terpin moves there sambo lad! haha could ye not have waited 3 weeks took another pony off him.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> shut up Billy


Do i know u? My middle leg in yer mouth would shut u up.lol

Anyway bed time. Night weed heads


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Do i know u? My middle leg in yer mouth would shut u up.lol
> 
> Anyway bed time. Night weed heads


G'night Billy! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's some dick terpin moves there sambo lad! haha could ye not have waited 3 weeks took another pony off him.


Guy wouldnt last 2 secs up here. FACT


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

hungry for the cash don, just glad i got the kids all there prezzies etc he nos he will get his weed, its exo so ya no what it will be everybodys happy apart from me come chop when im 5oz down and the moneys spent lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

here we gan again with this UPPER CASE TROOFS BLAD INIT. night fishing are we. he'll not bite if your away to ya pit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Get a fucking graft on Sambo instead of giro and grow money


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Guy wouldnt last 2 secs up here. FACT


thats cause ya all cocksucking backstabbing scot bandits FACT

was me ex missus brother not a stranger, he will get his weed and be happy FACT i aint robbing people left right n center n then waiting for the fallout.......

every1s happy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hungry for the cash don, just glad i got the kids all there prezzies etc he nos he will get his weed, its exo so ya no what it will be everybodys happy apart from me come chop when im 5oz down and the moneys spent lol


very true but needs must and of course there's always baring in mind every fuckers got a crimbo crop coming off. there always weed at christmas. it's like well, christmas eh.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Get a fucking graft on Sambo instead of giro and grow money


i get a G a month bill from the gov i got no skill m8 min wage will give me 900 minus 160hr a month????????????


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Don that is FACT......inFACT every time I type the word FACT its always caps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

well FACT me.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

its only FACT when u add the CAPS bill u NO that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i get a G a month bill from the gov i got no skill m8 min wage will give me 900 minus 160hr a month????????????


Become an internet webcam star with that middle leg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

reet it's garry ablet time, night lads.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

depends whose 'FACTS' they really are.. snaffleafflegus


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Why not get a job in a FACTory


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

are you joining Billy Don? *gasps*


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why not get a job in a FACTory



LMFAO.. nice one


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Become an internet webcam star with that middle leg


i have actually got a BIG cock shame i got a big GUT to go with it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Why not get a job in a FACTory


ur on form bill that 7.5 is doing it job, ur be dribbling in 10


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i have actually got a BIG cock shame i got a big GUT to go with it lol


Big Imagination also.. hmmmnnnn?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

How u no if u aint seen it in 18 yrs.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

talk when ya smoken too lil man....... or u could just try but in convos.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i have actually got a BIG cock shame i got a big GUT to go with it lol


Not what my mrs said. InFACT was it your Mrs.lololol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How u no if u aint seen it in 18 yrs.lol


its only been 12yr but the 2 birds i had in that time told me its big??? lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Right im proper FACT out. Night all


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah c'mon guyz, you know i was just fkn around.. LOL


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Right im proper FACT out. Night all



yaeh, FACT Off Billy! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> its only been 12yr but the 2 birds i had in that time told me its big??? lol


Coz they feared for their saftey.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

AAnd its pretty hard to speak full of ghb a gaffer tape over their mouth


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

i knew u still had a post in ya u northan fanny, get to bed neway before ya make a mess on the sofa again lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

2 birds in 12 yrs. No wonder ur a touchy cunt.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

1s made up in me head bill shes a right looker but shorely she counts too???


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

speakin of birds hows dura? lol u got him swallowin yet? and not just ya wet puff lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2012)

Cunts went all sensible m8....doing uni and shit....its funny to give him a bell, start talking bout drink and coke, sit back and watch that seed grow...infact ill bell him 2morrow.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Cunts went all sensible m8....doing uni and shit....its funny to give him a bell, start talking bout drink and coke, sit back and watch that seed grow...infact ill bell him 2morrow.lol


well i hope it last bill i really do m8 i was only messing, but 3yr+ of reading dura posts it could go either way lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

DIY areo-cloner with an ultrasonic fogger unit, mwahahahaha!





Let's see how quick I can have roots in this bad boy!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good yorkie, cant beat a bit of DIY. When i built mine i had root nubs in about a week or so followed by root growth a day or so later. I used spinners in one i made and an air pump in another both worked well then i bought a xstream prop lol, daft cunt. Wouldnt mind seeing how that fogger goes mate, nearly got meself one few years back.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

ultrawhowatty? that thing should have lights and lasers on it.. and little green people from mars flying it..

nice work 



The Yorkshireman said:


> DIY areo-cloner with an ultrasonic fogger unit, mwahahahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2383841View attachment 2383842
> 
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

they say money doesn't grow on trees.. i call bullshit..



supersillybilly said:


> Get a fucking graft on Sambo instead of giro and grow money


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> they say money doesn't grow on trees.. i call bullshit..


Indeed. Its a saying i no longer use anymore lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheers boy's.

Less than £10 delivered from ebay Jimmy.




Once I worked out the optimum dimensions it was a piece of piss.




I'm pretty chuffed with it if I do say so myself, lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2012)

A tenner, fucking bargin mate when i was looking a few year ago im sure they were alot more than that. I see a guy using them in a DIY pipe hydro system growing tommys using nothing but foggers, had a few issues tho with the ceramic discs if i remember right needs a bit of maintenance.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 23, 2012)

looks nice yman but what the point? are they for hydro systems cause i get roots with a 20 quid heated prob and preat pellets in 7-14day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> looks nice yman but what the point? are they for hydro systems cause i get roots with a 20 quid heated prob and preat pellets in 7-14day


not all of us are as cool and skilled as you tho  haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers boy's.
> 
> Less than £10 delivered from ebay Jimmy.
> 
> ...


nicely done matey,, so u cummin for more then if them root or what?cant wait tilli move and be able to do that kinda stuff cloning and whatnot,, just not worth it living here to loose it all 

what happened to the lad whos landlord got him busted and sed he had to be out by today ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

nice work yorky, my one suggestion would be to paint the clear plastic bottom. though i doubt much light gets through the fog judging by the pea soup i've got on my doorstep today 

were did you get the neoprene for the disks? just buy a sheet and cut them out or are they foam?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 24, 2012)

i got neoprane disks from my local hydro about 40p a disk if i remember rightly.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

hows the cock munchers then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i got neoprane disks from my local hydro about 40p a disk if i remember rightly.


i hear you, but for me popping to the hydro store is as reet pain in the arse, it's not handy for work abd would cost me a few quid to go to. defeats the purpose, tho i do need a few odds n sods.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 24, 2012)

how many u after i got a few kicking about never used them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

cheers fella, but i' gonna get a sheet n knock my own up i reckon, I've already got the plastic box sorted with the holes cut, hose, heater and bubbler etc. if yorkies turns out canny i'll get the fogger and ditch the disk n bubbles. 

can get a sheet 200 x 200 x 10mm for 6 bar odd.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 24, 2012)

u could do with a piece 50mm pipe to cut it with and just clamp it in a vice till it cuts the hole for u, u can even heat the pipe it will glide through and be nice and neat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 24, 2012)

just u polystyrene Don


----------



## Cold in the uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Can someone give me some advice plz? I'm first time grower growing in tent. Been doing trial runs with set up and now concerned. In day time got good temp and humidity. Turn off when I go to bed wake up check and humidity is at 88 and temp is at 67. Do you think I should put a small dehumidifier in there at night? Maybe a small heater and 6inch fan blowing constant? Any advice fellas?


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

pineapple express 6 days of 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Cold in the uk said:


> Can someone give me some advice plz? I'm first time grower growing in tent. Been doing trial runs with set up and now concerned. In day time got good temp and humidity. Turn off when I go to bed wake up check and humidity is at 88 and temp is at 67. Do you think I should put a small dehumidifier in there at night? Maybe a small heater and 6inch fan blowing constant? Any advice fellas?


Are you running extraction fan when its lights out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> u could do with a piece 50mm pipe to cut it with and just clamp it in a vice till it cuts the hole for u, u can even heat the pipe it will glide through and be nice and neat.


Had thought about that, I've got some copper pipe somewhere


supersillybilly said:


> just u polystyrene Don


used foam sponges cut down last time, the polystyrene wasn't soft enough to grip the stems.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> pineapple express 6 days of 12/12




Looking good MrGreen, you grown PE b4


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking good MrGreen, you grown PE b4


ive grown it in soil before but this is my first time using hydro properly anyway


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> ive grown it in soil before but this is my first time using hydro properly anyway


She aint a bad strain is she, pulls a decent yield and smells nice just wish it was a stronger smoke then i might ave kept it going.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> She aint a bad strain is she, pulls a decent yield and smells nice just wish it was a stronger smoke then i might ave kept it going.


last time i grew her i thought that not the best stone but she delivers solid nugs I've got white widow and white Russian going as well check out my journal


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

looking good green!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> She aint a bad strain is she, pulls a decent yield and smells nice just wish it was a stronger smoke then i might ave kept it going.


how long you run PE for jim? and what you looking at for the next lot?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> last time i grew her i thought that not the best stone but she delivers solid nugs I've got white widow and white Russian going as well check out my journal


Yeah nugs are nice a tight mate and over all a decent strain, ive run her enough now tho so time for a change. Ive got some dippy and casey from BB on the go 12 outta 12 popped and are doing nicely that and exo so ive got a few new strains in the works.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how long you run PE for jim? and what you looking at for the next lot?


A good few grows don, goinna ave a guess and say 7 months or so and pulled a fair few down in that time. BB gear up next mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Baby dippys and Casey jones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

psychic and green thumbed eh.

the dippy's westy's been doing look fuckin champions.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah nugs are nice a tight mate and over all a decent strain, ive run her enough now tho so time for a change. Ive got some dippy and casey from BB on the go 12 outta 12 popped and are doing nicely that and exo so ive got a few new strains in the works.


sounds nice mate i'm thinking of trying the dog kush next time around in the waterfarm along side some serious seeds ak47


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> looking good green!


thanks mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychic and green thumbed eh.
> 
> the dippy's westy's been doing look fuckin champions.


I might have seen them cant remember has he got a thread going don, wouldnt mind seeing some to get an idea.

@MrGreen, yeah i was gonna do the dog first but went with the dippy and casey, i have 6 or 7 BB strains to get through so plenty to keep me going for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-719.html

 the casey is a corker too.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 24, 2012)

i like the look of the dippy. are they fems?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Cheers geezer, gonna ave a read through. Aye ive heard good things about the casey hope ive a girl outta the two ive got.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Harvest time at the weekend 

Bringing down these Vortex & JTR's

View attachment 2384445

Got a new guitar arriving Friday, not sure what I am more excited about lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> looks nice yman but what the point? are they for hydro systems cause i get roots with a 20 quid heated prob and preat pellets in 7-14day


More efficient and faster mate, roots in 5 days (ish) and after 10 days the root ball would be about 6-8 inches long in something like this.

The biggest reason I made it is because I can't clone for shit, Jiffy's, Rockwool it doesn't matter. I don't know what my problem is I just fail miserably! lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> nicely done matey,, so u cummin for more then if them root or what?


Eye, I'll be round. I'll know if this is any good by the end of the week or so, I've got to iron a few kinks out but it should be OK.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice work yorky, my one suggestion would be to paint the clear plastic bottom.
> 
> were did you get the neoprene for the disks? just buy a sheet and cut them out or are they foam?


The tub base I covered in black Duct-tape Don, I just couldn't find the right photos to show you so I mix and matched.

The collars are 2" neoprenes that I got from the grow shop for 10p each, I put a 2p piece (exactly 1" wide) in the centre, held it in place and trimmed round it with curved nail scissors.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

not just a hat rack you yorkie


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i like the look of the dippy. are they fems?


Regs mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i like the look of the dippy. are they fems?


regs


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers geezer, gonna ave a read through. Aye ive heard good things about the casey hope ive a girl outta the two ive got.


have a squizz through this one too, most of the BB stuff is in there and a few other projects from the 600 club,

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> regs
> 
> 
> have a squizz through this one too, most of the BB stuff is in there and a few other projects from the 600 club,
> ...




Sweet, plenty of reading to do, dont really go elsewhere but this thread. Time to explore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Harvest time at the weekend
> 
> Bringing down these Vortex & JTR's
> 
> ...


big it up man, for some reason i can't the uploaders having a spaz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

clearly i was being a spaz


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

I cant upload through IE for some reason never been able to, gotta use firefox. Fucking computers.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 2384458


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

How the fuck do you add them without the preview size then dudes?

EDIT **Ok sorted**


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I cant upload through IE for some reason never been able to, gotta use firefox. Fucking computers.


i just upload them to an album on the the profile tab and then just copy and paste the link and they come up full size all the time


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 24, 2012)

I had to grab 10 dog and dippsy elsey few weeks ago also free sour cheese glad to see that dippsy is making waves could be the next grow.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sup laddettes ? 
Nice bit of kit u got there yorkie been lookin at biyin a cloner just for the ease of it tbh they av a few in growell might just grab 1 the weekend seeing yours  think they do a 48 pod not sure !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> sounds nice mate i'm thinking of trying the dog kush next time around in the waterfarm along side some serious seeds ak47


AK47 is not what it's supposed to be anymore, Dr CandyMan says that when Serious realised folk were finding the 'Cherry' pheno they changed the genetics meaning they started using different P1 plants.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> AK47 is not what it's supposed to be anymore, Dr CandyMan says that when Serious realised folk were finding the 'Cherry' pheno they changed the genetics meaning they started using different P1 plants.


i'm not sure mate its always looked and sounded sexy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i'm not sure mate its always looked and sounded sexy


Oh no doubt It'll still be a good do (they'll have probably used a sister to the original mother, maybe.) Just not AK47.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh no doubt It'll still be a good do (they'll have probably used a sister to the original mother, maybe.) Just not AK47.


i'll see how the white Russian im growing now turns out and if its any good i'll try there ak47 if not i'll ditch it and go with something else thanks for the heads up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

shots from this morning.

View attachment 2384475View attachment 2384476


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

Or might just buy this fucker lol not sure if ive the room tbh tho might av to check to see if ive the room lol if not its gonna av to be a 36 pod!!

http://www.growell.co.uk/jumbo-aeroponic-propagator.html


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ Sorted the pics.

Insert image.

Double click image and choose thumbnail size worked for me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Or might just buy this fucker lol not sure if ive the room tbh tho might av to check to see if ive the room lol if not its gonna av to be a 36 pod!!
> 
> http://www.growell.co.uk/jumbo-aeroponic-propagator.html


the xstream 36 site is large so fuck knows how big thos fuckers are, why i dont use the bastard thing anymore its just too big, i can get the same amount of cuts in a normal prop which is half the size.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

Loolin bang on them donny gonna be a nice yeild by the looks of those colas 2!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

cheers lad, i'm aiming for 3-3.5 a go, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> the xstream 36 site is large so fuck knows how big thos fuckers are, why i dont use the bastard thing anymore its just too big, i can get the same amount of cuts in a normal prop which is half the size.


Size is a factor might just av to check and work round it lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Size is a factor might just av to check and work round it lol


Yeah go ave a butchers chedz and dont buy online lol, there good bits of kit just a little on the large side mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Or might just buy this fucker lol not sure if ive the room tbh tho might av to check to see if ive the room lol if not its gonna av to be a 36 pod!!
> 
> http://www.growell.co.uk/jumbo-aeroponic-propagator.html


Could build one of those in a couple of hours for less than 50 sheets Ched.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

check this out ---> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> check this out ---> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html


i built mine a while back out of a rubber maid tub, always on the look out back then for suitable tubs and stuff whilst being dragged around ikea or other shite shops by the mrs lol. Im gonna have to get my arse in the loft and drag all my hydro shit out for my next grow, might see if i still have it up there dunno what happened to it.


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, just thought I would pop in and say hello to everyone in here. I am planning to grow in a months time, with a couple of cfl bulbs, garage clip on sockets, in my bathroom closet. I am in south wales, and would appreciate anyone whom could advice where to get some of the stuff I need cheaply local if possible. At the moment I had been checking out amazon. And the bulbs I am not sure, whether I need to build some sort of reflector, or a shade? Anyways atm, I am building up my budget, and gotten my compost, multi purpose. Seeds I got from a health store shop, my plan is to grow these first, once I know what I am doing, then I shall ask for advice what is best to get and from whom.
I am looking for a mellow strain, that would access my creativity and productivity.
I don't want to get too high or lethargic.

Cheers


This is my original post in Newbie central.

*

Hi
I am thinking/organising myself to grow a couple of plants from seeds that I bought in a health food store! I need to invest in a couple of cfl bulbs ( I thought 42 watt, as far as I could afford, also from research). I had been on amazon, I could find bulbs that says 40 or equivalent. The other stuff that I need are sockets.

Would these work? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CLIP-ON-LIGH...0892223&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CostMad-Sock...ef=pd_sim_kh_5

The bulbs 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GreenLamp-eq...pd_sim_light_3

OR
Should I buy one of these?
http://www.amazon.com/ALZO-Digital-F...ywords=cfl+sad

Any tips or advice is very much welcome.
I would be growing it in a closet in the bathroom.
Once and if successful, then will attempt to find/buy the right seeds. I am looking for a mellow strain, that will eased my stress. I don't want to get too high/lethargic, but to be productive/creativity etc. I suffer from the SAD condition, also my life is very stressful. I used to suffer from clinical depression, and I find that cannabis helps me alot.
Thanks again.
My budget is very tight.​
​

*


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

need to get bb some plug on other forums,once i get my seeds lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> i built mine a while back out of a rubber maid tub, always on the look out back then for suitable tubs and stuff whilst being dragged around ikea or other shite shops by the mrs lol. Im gonna have to get my arse in the loft and drag all my hydro shit out for my next grow, might see if i still have it up there dunno what happened to it.


i don't know how any man can put up with ikea especially with the mrs in toe its fucking hard work drives me nuts lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Could build one of those in a couple of hours for less than 50 sheets Ched.


Ya got yaself a job then ay yorkie?? Let me know wen its made and ill take it off yas ill give ya dimensions wen i get home lmao serious tho if ya wannin to build me 1 ill gladly send the sheets your way and money for packagin !! Gotta support the lads on here ay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

i just give the lass the dollar and stand outside, preferably in a pub. last time i went into next with her indoors we didn't speak for 2 days. they robbing bastards wanted 200 notes for about half dozen cushions. the wife on the counter said eeee thats not bad that man. i fuckin lost it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> i don't know how any man can put up with ikea especially with the mrs in toe its fucking hard work drives me nuts lol


Ive put a stop to that mate, although she does try her luck from time to time hahaha. If i go out for bits n bobs i know what i want like most fellas so i dont hang about, birds like mooching about and i aint the time for that, i dunno how birds shop all day its crazy. Ikea does do big hot dogs tho so not all bad.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

I just divorced the bitch! That cured that problem!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

once we know each other we should all lok out for each other,aye bill


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

i now exactly what your both saying it fucking nuts a load of women shopping around for bargains = HELL


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, nightmare mate, and why does everybody insist on having those god awful meat balls!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

you know you've hit rock bottom when your saturday consists of an all day outing for the 2.4 to IKEA. worse for me I've got the largest shopping centre in friggin europe on my doorstep.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

us blokes shops for bargains too,, wer just FASTER and more swift thru the isles than a chick

had to tie one of me plants up last nite,,fucker was leaning on the wall


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know you've hit rock bottom when your saturday consists of an all day outing for the 2.4 to IKEA. worse for me I've got the largest shopping centre in friggin europe on my doorstep.


Dito mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

ye from the toon?


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ye from the toon?


Nah I was thinking of that one in Stratford fella, I got lakeside/bluewater and that all within an hour of me.... imagine that!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahh good old lakeside lol, fuck trying that on a saturday bloody nightmare.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ahh good old lakeside lol, fuck trying that on a saturday bloody nightmare.


Isn't it mate, haven't been once in the 2 years I been free of the ball and chain!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Nah I was thinking of that one in Stratford fella, I got lakeside/bluewater and that all within an hour of me.... imagine that!!


I'm about a half mile from the metrocenter. thankfully every single shop in the shit tip is also in city center, so I refuse to gan


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha I will be doin my yearly trip to Meadowhall (meadowHELL) Sheff's big shoppin centre for crimbo prezzies usually a couple of days before crimbo in and out with my list in about 2 hours....Mrs starts gettin hers in September ffs!?!?!?!?!? ..........no tar lol I screw me nut off in 2 hours, treat it like a military op no exactly what I'm gettin every fucker an which shops in which order lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ye from the toon?


I was on thee booze cruise from the toon to the Dan,long story short stayed at washington,distirect 14 i thinks,went to a mans club at 11 an drink and bingo,laugh now.........but every hour there was a pukka stripper on the stage lol


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Shit dont remind me about Christmas.... fuck! Oh well, will be all done on Christmas eve and will take me an hour lol!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Fucking hell pukka 2 hrs you must ave some list lol. Me, i'll do mine online fuck all that hussle and bussle i get the right ump with all thos crowds. I do take a trip tho xmas eve to the local centre just for any last min thingies and the nippers like it so its worth it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha I will be doin my yearly trip to Meadowhall (meadowHELL) Sheff's big shoppin centre for crimbo prezzies usually a couple of days before crimbo in and out with my list in about 2 hours....Mrs starts gettin hers in September ffs!?!?!?!?!? ..........no tar lol I screw me nut off in 2 hours, treat it like a military op no exactly what I'm gettin every fucker an which shops in which order lol


last minute warrior like me m8 lol rushing around on 23/245th of december to get everything in on time haha fuksake man cant belive its nrly xmas,, damn expensive, this grow best go orite,


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

i stay at home and send the wife she even buys her own present


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fucking hell pukka 2 hrs you must ave some list lol. Me, i'll do mine online fuck all that hussle and bussle i get the right ump with all thos crowds. I do take a trip tho xmas eve to the local centre just for any last min thingies and the nippers like it so its worth it.


That's the issue I have with ALL shopping, all the fucking mongs who cant walk in a straight line, barge into you, pisses me off no end. And dont start me on the queues.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> That's the issue I have with ALL shopping, all the fucking mongs who cant walk in a straight line, barge into you, pisses me off no end. And dont start me on the queues.


Aye, like there in some sort of trance or walking about with their heads up their arses. No thank you lol, its the net for me besides often better deals online i find.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah shipping can be expensive most times but worth it. Amazon prime FTW!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

yeh online shoppings fucking awsome!! gotta love fleabay and wankazon!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazon is the first place i start my xmas shopping, man the amount of gear ive had off there over the years. Nice and easy, can sit at home ave a jay and chill or i can rough it, get the ump with the crowds and start a row lol. Its just chaos where i live come xmas, not much about apart from lakeside/bluewater and come xmas you cant fucking move in thos places, gotta ave few screws loose to even think about heading there at that time of year.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah got my new fender stratocaster waiting for me when I get home.

Surfing the web at stupid o'clock, stoned off ones nut, can be very dangerous when Paypal is involved though! Many times I come back from work and think "Oh no, what the fuck have I ordered" Its always Christmas for me lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 24, 2012)

fucking 2 flat tyres in 2 days. Motherfucking cunts


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> fucking 2 flat tyres in 2 days. Motherfucking cunts


LOL, wasnt in ya suit again bill was ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> I was on thee booze cruise from the toon to the Dan,long story short stayed at washington,distirect 14 i thinks,went to a mans club at 11 an drink and bingo,laugh now.........but every hour there was a pukka stripper on the stage lol


Fuckin ell washtoon..... Nightmare even the locals divvent know where they live


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fucking hell pukka 2 hrs you must ave some list lol. Me, i'll do mine online fuck all that hussle and bussle i get the right ump with all thos crowds. I do take a trip tho xmas eve to the local centre just for any last min thingies and the nippers like it so its worth it.


Yeh about 2 hours mate most of that is queuing an navigating from shop to shop, they fuckin change the place every time I go only once a year mind but fuck me it does me nut in and gettin the young uns stuff takes piss always about 6 different shops lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> last minute warrior like me m8 lol rushing around on 23/245th of december to get everything in on time haha fuksake man cant belive its nrly xmas,, damn expensive, this grow best go orite,


Tell me about it mate it's the lads an Mrs birthday 2nd week a Dec an got the little man to buy for na anall.



mr.green123 said:


> i stay at home and send the wife she even buys her own present


Tbh mate this last 3 year since I've been living with the Mrs propa she's been gettin most of my family like me mums an sister's stuff for me an it's gettin more an more so hopefully I'll be doin naff all like you soon ya jammy twat lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Ya got yaself a job then ay yorkie?? Let me know wen its made and ill take it off yas ill give ya dimensions wen i get home lmao serious tho if ya wannin to build me 1 ill gladly send the sheets your way and money for packagin !! Gotta support the lads on here ay


I meant YOU could build one in a couple of hours for less than 50 sheets! For a scaffolder you're a lazy cunt eh?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I meant YOU could build one in a couple of hours for less than 50 sheets! For a scaffolder you're a lazy cunt eh?


Lmfao yorkie if i had a few hrs spare id fuckin find better ways than spendin time to make a fuckin cloner believe me !!
Up at 6 for work get back at 5 sort out me scallies by then it 7-8 then i tend the girls which takes hr or so and aint even washed ya cheeky fucker then its makin phone calls make sure everythin as gone to plan while ive been at work needless to say the misses as got me doin herrons for her inbetween !! Did i hear lazy??? Fuck i might aswell sweep the street while im at it !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

real monies in cloning yaself eh chedz


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha i fuckin wish don the misses even moans at how much im doin lol just do it to get the kids a nice start to adult life really fuck i dont wan em endin up like meself with all the hussle specailly how this day an age is fuck that !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

hahahah oxbridge mini cheddars ? just kidding man. good for you giving them a good start, but you're teaching them druuugs r bad m'kay? right lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Amazon is the first place i start my xmas shopping, man the amount of gear ive had off there over the years. Nice and easy, can sit at home ave a jay and chill or i can rough it, get the ump with the crowds and start a row lol. Its just chaos where i live come xmas, not much about apart from lakeside/bluewater and come xmas you cant fucking move in thos places, gotta ave few screws loose to even think about heading there at that time of year.


Sounds like your not too far from me then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

Between us we could start our own firm and put noses out countrywide lmao.

Anyone up for a crimbo swapshop our own crimbo cup?


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

And me mate, I'm in that area


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

just been to denstis for a new patent apointment,, starte yanked 2 teeth out,, inever knew that private denstsis dont use the numbiong cream bfore they inject,, OOOWWW,,, the roof of the mouth was worse than anything dident even feel the side ones talking like a downey now ffs no smoking for 24 hrs either


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just been to denstis for a new patent apointment,, starte yanked 2 teeth out,, inever knew that private denstsis dont use the numbiong cream bfore they inject,, OOOWWW,,, the roof of the mouth was worse than anything dident even feel the side ones talking like a downey now ffs no smoking for 24 hrs either


Ive always ignored the no smoking bullshit! Never had that dry socket shit (or whatever they call it) Fucking con artists all of em!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Ive always ignored the no smoking bullshit! Never had that dry socket shit (or whatever they call it) Fucking con artists all of em!


yeh me the missus and a pal went,, he did minor workon all of us,, i think to get sum sort ofmoney rather than just a chekup,, i opted for the 2 thheth out,, fuking things wer pissingme off,, only got 2 roots left then il be up for sum pearlers!!LMAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

and i try not to smoke,, i got a infection of that once,, and with my leg likei t is dont need that!! my immune systems fucked enough atm tyvm


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Hate dentists me, the physical pain I can deal with, the pain to the wallet, I cant.

I need some implants done, fuck me, the price he quoted me! Outrageous! 1500 a tooth!


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and i try not to smoke,, i got a infection of that once,, and with my leg likei t is dont need that!! my immune systems fucked enough atm tyvm


Yeah, I suppose having had it you would be a hell of a lot more bothered than me. I've heard its painful as fuck n all.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone near Southampton with contacts I'm there next week with work . Cheds will back me up met the guy and his workers many of times lmao. So I'm no copper lol. Cheers lads .


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Sounds like your not too far from me then lol



Yeah sae, not too far from essex at all, you know the score on the weekends on that bloody bridge lol, pain in the fucking arse mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah sae, not too far from essex at all, you know the score on the weekends on that bloody bridge lol, pain in the fucking arse mate.


Yup i drive over it 4-5 times a week for work lol its a fucking nightmare


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just been to denstis for a new patent apointment,, starte yanked 2 teeth out,, inever knew that private denstsis dont use the numbiong cream bfore they inject,, OOOWWW,,, the roof of the mouth was worse than anything dident even feel the side ones talking like a downey now ffs no smoking for 24 hrs either


My dentist just sticks the needle in lol, had a tooth out myself, not nice especially with all that cotton wool shit they shove in ya gob


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup i drive over it 4-5 times a week for work lol its a fucking nightmare


If i have to cross the fucker i try and do it before the rush, ive been stuck at that crossing and that shitty m25 too many times. Wanna get away from it now mate, its getting nuts round here for traffic.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> My dentist just sticks the needle in lol, had a tooth out myself, not nice especially with all that cotton wool shit they shove in ya gob


yeh im sat here now mouth full of bloody spit and a big fukoff cotton wool thing,, cant belive how easy he got m out,, i only ever been to nhs training denstist before today and they put this numbing gel beofre the jabs but they didsnt the worse was the roof of the mouth,

you jimmy can u tell by any of my pics wich the PE is,, its bugging fuck outa me m8,loving the hood btw fuking even without extraction its taken my room temps down  bloody awsome

getting one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-INCH-Y-PIECE-RIGID-PVC-125-MM-DUCTING-FAN-CONNECTOR-/221104410042?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337ad98dba

gunna run BOTH extractors on on filter,, hopefully it will bring my temp down that 1 or 2 degrees,IF i need it if not gunna have 1 extractor suking the light and the carbon filter,, eitherway its a go int it/?
do the extractors use lots of juice or not?


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> If i have to cross the fucker i try and do it before the rush, ive been stuck at that crossing and that shitty m25 too many times. Wanna get away from it now mate, its getting nuts round here for traffic.


I'm deep in the chav infested concrete jungle of Essex!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Should be pretty easy to tell exo from the PE IC3 mate but you will soon know lol, next time you stick up pics i'll ave a butchers. That 5" extractor will use fuck all juice mate. Old pic from a cab i made too see how i had mine setup, you can swap the filter around if ya like and have it by the fan, so suck or blow the choice is yours mate its what works best with the space you have.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> I'm deep in the chav infested concrete jungle of Essex!!


Im the other side, plenty of riff raff this side as well.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 24, 2012)

ok looks like 12 afgahn kush autos are next for me! a guy has pussied out on a grow and there gettin thrown my way for free, so fuck it ima give it a go.
think im gonna chop my bitches down this weekend lookin not far frome done now.


----------



## Cold in the uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Was under the assumption you could turn all things off when lights out? You think a 6inch fan blowing all night would be cool?


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

Cold in the uk said:


> Was under the assumption you could turn all things off when lights out? You think a 6inch fan blowing all night would be cool?


I keep my exhaust running, shut off the intake.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Cold in the uk said:


> Was under the assumption you could turn all things off when lights out? You think a 6inch fan blowing all night would be cool?


Assumed wrong mate, gotta have air flow day/night prob why you have the trouble you do. Extraction has to be 24hrs or you will run into problems, especially when their in flower.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> I'm deep in the chav infested concrete jungle of Essex!!





jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im the other side, plenty of riff raff this side as well.


Both of ya gimme a PM n let me know whereabouts you both are as it would be nice to network with a few other growers in my area, was beginning to think i had to move above MK before meeting anyone lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Empty ya inbox then sae lol, ive already tried.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

And me lol, anyway I'm off to play with me Strat! 

Drop me a PM fella's.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

think nill br ablr to save thr girl in te bunnler in my jourmal?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> think nill br ablr to save thr girl in te bunnler in my jourmal?



IC3 how many aliases you got man?


----------



## Cold in the uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mr ganja. So if I have exstraction on 24-7 should I also have small heater in tent to keep temps when lights out?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cold in the uk said:


> Thanks for the reply mr ganja. So if I have exstraction on 24-7 should I also have small heater in tent to keep temps when lights out?


all depends on the lights off temps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

just told my lass i want a gin still for xmas. she aint happy.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 24, 2012)

i just checked on my plants and i found little white larvae things swimming in the run off saucers. anyone know what their likely to be and whats the best way to get rid of them?


----------



## Cold in the uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Well the temps at 64 but bit worried about heat being taken out by exstraction


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2012)

cleared me inbox out now lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i just checked on my plants and i found little white larvae things swimming in the run off saucers. anyone know what their likely to be and whats the best way to get rid of them?


I was talking with another grower the other day and he had the same thing, little white larve type things in the run off, forget what he said it was i'll speak with him later and ask him unless he drops by and answers for ya.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

3eyes said:


> IC3 how many aliases you got man?


i struggle enough remebering 1 id let alone a rake of em man haha



Don Gin and Ton said:


> just told my lass i want a gin still for xmas. she aint happy.


whsy that? coz she knows she gotta get u one or ul buy one for yourself lol,, make sum moonshine man get a still setup u seen the prgramme moonshiners rite?llol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

we've talked about it and for both our sake i'm not getting one. she countered my arguments well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we've talked about it and for both our sake i'm not getting one. she countered my arguments well.


DAMN a woman with intelligence!! that u dont need haha

so just reading bak,, u say leave extractor on 24/7 hmmmy full setups on 12-12 so wen it switches of IT ALL goes off,, i dont seem to have had any problems so i really dunno,, used to leave the fan on in previouse grows but the noise is a factor


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DAMN a woman with intelligence!! that u dont need haha
> 
> so just reading bak,, u say leave extractor on 24/7 hmmmy full setups on 12-12 so wen it switches of IT ALL goes off,, i dont seem to have had any problems so i really dunno,, used to leave the fan on in previouse grows but the noise is a factor


Without extraction wheres the air exchange, gotta have extraction running all the time without it your asking for trouble in my book. When thos colas start forming then your asking for bud rot without airflow. The better your enviorment the better your grow, its the most important aspect of indoor growing IMO as a poor enviroment will have negative effects on your girls, from slow growth to poor yield.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Without extraction wheres the air exchange, gotta have extraction running all the time without it your asking for trouble in my book. When thos colas start forming then your asking for bud rot without airflow. The better your enviorment the better your grow, its the most important aspect of indoor growing IMO as a poor enviroment will have negative effects on your girls, from slow growth to poor yield.


so basically unhook the extractor from the t imer and plug it in the 24-0 socket


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so basically unhook the extractor from the t imer and plug it in the 24-0 socket


Yeah, i'd have it on a seprate socket. That fan has a built in speed controller, turn it right down to the lowest setting and leave running through out the night, your girls will thank you for it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah, i'd have it on a seprate socket. That fan has a built in speed controller, turn it right down to the lowest setting and leave running through out the night, your girls will thank you for it.


huh,, so i got the 5 inch rvk and that one i got of you,, i think illl swap them out,, yours seems nicer lol.. wat are them things called u put round a carbon filter to hang it? i notice u only got 3/4 of your filter actually out in th eopen jimmy does that have any adverse effects coz u got it mounted in the corner aint ya?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh,, so i got the 5 inch rvk and that one i got of you,, i think illl swap them out,, yours seems nicer lol.. wat are them things called u put round a carbon filter to hang it? i notice u only got 3/4 of your filter actually out in th eopen jimmy does that have any adverse effects coz u got it mounted in the corner aint ya?


That stuff holding the filter to the side of the cab is fixing band from wickes, its just a metal strapping. No mate thats the entire filter you see there its a small can type one, unhook fan from your timer and plug it in 24/0 got it lol. No adverse effects from having the filter there, fan sucks the air through that filter through the light and out he back of the cab, cools the light and exchanges the air at the same time but like i say you could have it the other way around so your blowing through the filter in which case it would be mounted on the output side of the fan and not mounted in the cab if that makes sense.


Right im straving, time to order a pizza.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I was talking with another grower the other day and he had the same thing, little white larve type things in the run off, forget what he said it was i'll speak with him later and ask him unless he drops by and answers for ya.


cheers mate nice one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> That stuff holding the filter to the side of the cab is fixing band from wickes, its just a metal strapping. No mate thats the entire filter you see there its a small can type one, unhook fan from your timer and plug it in 24/0 got it lol. No adverse effect from having the filter there, fan sucks the air through that filter through the light and out he back of the cab, cools the light and exchanges the air at the same time but like i say you could have it the other way around so your blowing through the filter in which case it would be mounted on the output side of the fan and not mounted in the cab if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Right im straving, time to order a pizza.


yeh so to save me adding mad ducting i can just sit the filter on top of my extracor in the attick so its a mini chimney job, i have sum ducting so im thining of doing wat u just said then just use the dut i bout from the light to the extractor so it suks it out,, and leave the other hole on the light clear obviously


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh so to save me adding mad ducting i can just sit the filter on top of my extracor in the attick so its a mini chimney job, i have sum ducting so im thining of doing wat u just said then just use the dut i bout from the light to the extractor so it suks it out,, and leave the other hole on the light clear obviously


Youve got it mate, leave one end open and suck lmao. Will work fine mate and like you say you wont have miles of ducting everywhere.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2012)

Pizzas ordered and fast n loud is on....good stuff.


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

hi dudes, here are a few plants i grew in my garden, i also had a small GG plot with 3 big girls.




the first shot is the biggest of the bunch, she was 9.5ft from the top of her 70 litre pot.
the second is of the four i grew in my garden.
third shot is my lil GG plot, they all reached around 8-9ft a piece.
i started them all in my tent around march, after two months i move em into my greenhouse, then a month later i plant them out in either 60-70 litre pots or in the fields.
they were all in plant magic soil and fed half strength plant magic grow and bloom.
this my second year at having a crack at growing outdoors and i had a lot more success this time round, i lost everything first year.
anyways dudes, hope you like the pictures,

over 'n' out
data.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

datadude said:


> hi dudes, here are a few plants i grew in my garden, i also had a small GG plot with 3 big girls.
> View attachment 2384863
> View attachment 2384856
> View attachment 2384857
> ...



do they look photoshopped to anyone else,,spesh the 1st one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

aye man, he's really in spain nd just made the sky grey to fool us  nee getting past ye like Ic3.

nice trees data. best uk outdoor i've seen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do they look photoshopped to anyone else,,spesh the 1st one


thats the first thing i thought too mate. theres no way the first one is only 9ft. have you seen the shed in the background? lmao


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do they look photoshopped to anyone else,,spesh the 1st one


i assure you brother, they are not photo-shopped in any way, i have dozens more shots if you would like to have a look.
i live in suffolk, i only wished i lived in spain.
im a regular on another canna forum and i thought i'd pop over and show you the big girls.

over 'n' out data.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

They are fucking impressive I will give you that! Real or not... I've tried outdoors here and, well, let me just say mine were far off them lol!!


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

here is a shot with my mate standing next to it, it is hard to grasp how big she got.



we propped her pot up against a chair to steady her, just before the chop.

over 'n' out data.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 24, 2012)

datadude said:


> here is a shot with my mate standing next to it, it is hard to grasp how big she got.
> 
> View attachment 2384873
> 
> ...


Thats a much better perspective.. nice work mate!


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

hi mate,
its decieving that shot, the lil metal shed is maybe 10ft away in the background,
but she was much taller in the pot, maybe another 2.5ft, taking to around 12ft.

data.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

Ic3, what you reckon he midget or a photoshop pro. lmfbo

guessing you've enough land round you not to worry about folks seeing a fuck off tree like that data.


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

here is a shot of her where she lived in our garden, i used bungees to strap her to a wooden seating thing
and a lot of string.

data.

ps...shall i keep posting a few shots or you all bored now?


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

hi don,

guessing you've enough land round you not to worry about folks seeing a fuck off tree like that data.



...
i do live in the middle of nowhere mate, i have one neighbor and he's cool about my hobby.

data.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

alreet data,
you do indoors aswell or just start them indoors ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2012)

if thast real thats one huge MOMMA


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet data,
> you do indoors aswell or just start them indoors ?


i also grow indoors mate, in a 2x2m grow tent, started off 3 years ago in a DR80,
happy days having a smaller grow, a lot more manageable.

you'll love this, i was paying what little time i had to the garden girls and gg plot, i ballsed up me indoor grow.
i let em stretch, they got burnt and looked a mess.
note to self, must pay more attention.

over 'n' out,
data.


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

a shot of three of the garden girls when they were teenagers,
in 60l and 70l pots, this shot was taken around july.

data.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright bellends, what sorta yeild did u get of those monsters data?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2012)

What did u get from the one with ur m8 in it? What strain was it?


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

i put these four out to flower in the sun, its a fucker having to put them in the shed every night,
and back out at 6 in the morning.
i grew them in me tent, then in the greenhouse for a few weeks, then weather them off for a week,
then out in the sun and in and out the shed for 2 months until they finish.
i try and do this twice through the summer, small yield, but something different to smoke through the summer.



this shot is of the big girls half way through uk summer time, they shot up and all four looked real long and skinny,
and i thought at that point they would stay like that, and be all air bud, but 3 months later they all filled out and fattened up and
they all dropped around 15+ oz on the floor.

over 'n' out
data.


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

heres a shot of the weakest one, she was pretty tall, but all air bud,
made bubble with her.
i had to strap her to the greenhouse, she kept blowing over.

data


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What did u get from the one with ur m8 in it? What strain was it?


roughly around 15-20oz, the strain is a home made hack, a mango x chronic, i call manic.

datadude.


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

it wasn't all sunshine 'n' smiles, heres a shot of the most heavily damaged one after a real windy week.

she suffered so much damage it stalled flowering for a couple of weeks, then it all happened again, 

she didn't do too well at all.

data.


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

quick shot of the finished manics, these were the tops off the GG plants.
i notice the difference straight off whilst trimming, the GG plants were all harder, denser buds,
while the garden girls in pots of equal size and the same strain had less dense buds.


data.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn Data.. they are Helluva big plants dood, LOL +rep for you!


----------



## datadude (Oct 24, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Damn Data.. they are Helluva big plants dood, LOL +rep for you!


thanks a lot man, it was a shock when they finished, i had never shown them to anyone then i showed them to a friend and he couldn't believe it,
he was holding me arm saying 'no fucking way' repeatedly.
at this point i thought i better show them online.
over 'n' out brother,
data.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2012)

...................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2012)

..................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 2385080............


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> IC3 how many aliases you got man?


in my defence iv got a shitty german laptop and oooooo it pisses me off,if i could spell i wouldent be unemployed and growing,CUNTS cheers for the rep tho lol,morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

looking canny pukka lad, is that the lemon in the front lagging?


----------



## budup16 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello guys and gals  
I have no clue on where to get seeds from in the UK pissing me off smoking sprayed stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

Breedersboutique.com


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 25, 2012)

you'd think Don has an interest in BB.lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> you'd think Don has an interest in BB.lol


Only a tad like !! Lmfbo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

dunno what your talking about i'm just a 4 plant wannabe me man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2012)

Went to work, got suspended, came home again, had joint. Gd day so far it seems lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Went to work, got suspended, came home again, had joint. Gd day so far it seems lol


Wot happened at work bro?? Fuckin suspended lol u still get paid??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking canny pukka lad, is that the lemon in the front lagging?


Cheers mate yeh that's the lemon up front I've fucked her up twice now with ph tried cutting corners an not mixing separate food for he so was mixing a extra ltr for the psycho then watering that down with another ltr of water ph was all over but I thought I might get away with it obviously not lol but then did the fucker again lol so it's been fucked for a couple of weeks, slow growth an then all twisty leafs an them 1 or 3 bladed leads...  
So not reckon it will give me the 4 oz I was after looks around a week behind the psycho which ain't good on a 10weeker that was only goin 9 ffs...


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers mate yeh that's the lemon up front I've fucked her up twice now with ph tried cutting corners an not mixing separate food for he so was mixing a extra ltr for the psycho then watering that down with another ltr of water ph was all over but I thought I might get away with it obviously not lol but then did the fucker again lol so it's been fucked for a couple of weeks, slow growth an then all twisty leafs an them 1 or 3 bladed leads...
> So not reckon it will give me the 4 oz I was after looks around a week behind the psycho which ain't good on a 10weeker that was only goin 9 ffs...


You should of followed what I told you to do with the lemon a month ago mate. Dry it out second week flowering and again 5th week. Ph 5.5 ec 1.8 dont overfert as will stunt growth. I gt 5 and a half oz off a 4 foot plant topped once. Ghs slh.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

hows shit lads!the airpot is realy outshining its self lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> getting one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-INCH-Y-PIECE-RIGID-PVC-125-MM-DUCTING-FAN-CONNECTOR-/221104410042?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337ad98dba


I was looking at those last week to run 2 400's side by side in cooltubes.

These are the cheapest. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ducting-Y-Splitter-Piece-Extractor-Fan-Duct-Pipe-For-Ventilation-VENT-125mm-5-/160696437969?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item256a410cd1

My 5" 'Vents TT' fan uses 28w on low and 38w on high.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just told my lass i want a gin still for xmas. she aint happy.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> we've talked about it and for both our sake i'm not getting one. she countered my arguments well.


I've got a small one in Poland Don. When I go over me and her brother make 'Bimber' in the garage, comes out at 60-80%!

Have another talk with your lass Don. If you can make good enough gear you can sell it legal, your old pal Yorkie's licensed!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 25, 2012)

Dutch passion durban poison day 7 flowering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a small one in Poland Don. When I go over me and her brother make 'Bimber' in the garage, comes out at 60-80%!
> Have another talk with your lass Don. If you can make good enough gear you can sell it legal, your old pal Yorkie's licensed!


man those sausage rolls know how to make vodka. i went in 93 and visited the zubrowski place. wasn't old enough to drink it sadly. but had a few glasses at a 'folk' night. they were making what they called tea with power! black tea made with voddy in it. we were on a proper tourist night thing where the locals took you to this boozer on sleds with a few horses in front. they took us down to the place at 7 and were basically hanging about outside till we'd finished boozing to take us yem. poor fuckers weren't frozen as they were used to it just playing cards n smoking shit tabs. we took them a few cups of this 'tea' and they were well happy. bloke let me drive the sled home half cut at 11 lmao polands a cracking country if you ask me.

ever try pochin? irish tatty vodka, fuckin lethal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I've swapped the 400w MH for the 600w HPS and flipped the switch yesterday, my 600w ballast is at least twice the size of the 400w yet runs quieter AND cooler!?




I've got a house inspection from my estate agent due in about 2-3 weeks, it's going to be fun trying to wrap this in black bags and duct tape then squeeze the fucker through the loft hatch the night before!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

hahaha should be fun times.... just wrap the pot end and the top separately and it'll be fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man those sausage rolls know how to make vodka. i went in 93 and visited the zubrowski place. wasn't old enough to drink it sadly. but had a few glasses at a 'folk' night. they were making what they called tea with power! black tea made with voddy in it. we were on a proper tourist night thing where the locals took you to this boozer on sleds with a few horses in front. they took us down to the place at 7 and were basically hanging about outside till we'd finished boozing to take us yem. poor fuckers weren't frozen as they were used to it just playing cards n smoking shit tabs. we took them a few cups of this 'tea' and they were well happy. bloke let me drive the sled home half cut at 11 lmao polands a cracking country if you ask me.
> 
> ever try pochin? irish tatty vodka, fuckin lethal


LMFAO!

The missus has just asked why where you visiting Poland in 1993 at 11 years old? 
They'd only just got rid of communism (1990) and had fuck all! She said "I'm surprised he wasn't traumatised!"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ever try pochin? irish tatty vodka, fuckin lethal


No but it's on the list now you've mentioned it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

mate it was cheap as fuck, took the fuckin bus there too lmao had nowt as a bairn man. 

we took 150 quid for 3 of us for 10 days and brought yem change. lived like kings. well as much as you can do in a country with fuck all. day tripped to Czechoslovakia now those poor fuckers had nothing. and i mean nowt. the supermarkets had only one fo anything on the shelf no shit. news broadcasts on tannoys in the streets at 6pm n stuff. 

did Auschwitz too. now that left an impression believe me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did Auschwitz too. now that left an impression believe me.


Eye mate, me too. A very moving experience to say the least.

When I went to the gas chamber and found the scratch marks in the wall made by fingers I just sat down on the floor with my back to the wall and automatically shed a few tears, I looked across the room and another guy was doing the same.

The girlfriend waited outside for me. She said she went inside the chamber when she was young with school and refused to ever go inside again, It hurts her too much.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

wheres the best place to get plant vitality from? i usually get my stuff on ebay but i cant find any on there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

aye man whole place just left me cold. the huts with just rows and rows of pictures of emaciated jews was sickening. pics of piles of hair and gold/silver teeth, glasses, shoes n stuff was horrible. 

hard to imagine what those poor fuckers felt when they saw the gate with the words 'work makes you free'.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> wheres the best place to get plant vitality from? i usually get my stuff on ebay but i cant find any on there


The nute company 'Plant Vitality' or 'Plant Vitality for spidermites Mrt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man whole place just left me cold. the huts with just rows and rows of pictures of emaciated jews was sickening. pics of piles of hair and gold/silver teeth, glasses, shoes n stuff was horrible.
> 
> hard to imagine what those poor fuckers felt when they saw the gate with the words 'work makes you free'.



'Treblinka' was the most efficient camp, it's said that within 20 mins of arriving at the camp you were dead! It was just a pure machine.

But then it's ironic that without all the medical experiments that went on at Auschwitz we wouldn't have shit loads of the modern medicine we take for granted today.

The 'morning after' pill for example has Auschwitz to thank for it's existence.


----------



## Cold in the uk (Oct 25, 2012)

Could I have some advice plz? Just germinated my seeds now debating what to do? Was thinking bout now putting them in medium lightly water them put a sandwhich bag over each and put them in the propogator with lid off till first two leaves show. Will that work?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2012)

uksecretsensi said:


> You should of followed what I told you to do with the lemon a month ago mate. Dry it out second week flowering and again 5th week. Ph 5.5 ec 1.8 dont overfert as will stunt growth. I gt 5 and a half oz off a 4 foot plant topped once. Ghs slh.


You tryin to teach a dog how to lick its own bollox?.......lol just fuckin about mate but this ain't no ghs slh or could be just ain't your pheno you can chuck as much or as little food at this bitch as ya want with no probs this is my 3rd run with it 1st 1 I did got me 4oz with a 9 day veg no topping or trainin finished up about 3ft as long as your ph lol is good with this bitch it will yield good....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Las's cut is GHS SLH Pukka, but as you quite rightly said it's special pheno.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The nute company 'Plant Vitality' or 'Plant Vitality for spidermites Mrt?


the one to get rid of bugs mate. does it work on others apart from spider mites? i got little white larvae things swimming around in the run off saucer and i think their eating the roots


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> the one to get rid of bugs mate. does it work on others apart from spider mites? i got little white larvae things swimming around in the run off saucer and i think their eating the roots


If you blow on them do they jump?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you blow on them do they jump?


they shoot around the top of the water when i blew on them but i wouldnt say they jumped mate. i saw little worm like things in the bottom too. i think they came from a plant that i had off a mate who kept it in his green house


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 25, 2012)

i had an experience with pochin when i was 16.. my old man used to bring it back from ireland every visit, my cousin makes it over there!! well i grabbed this bottle of what i thought was vodka out the cupboard and went to a party with it. drank half the bottle with some friends and ended up in hospital having stomach pumped and ill for a week, its fucking lethal my old man swears by it for colds, ill never touch the fucker again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

i've had those before, ages back when i'd bought cheap soil. didn't seem to do much in terms of affecting the plant. i just ditched the pot, soil etc after.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they shoot around the top of the water when i blew on them but i wouldnt say they jumped mate. i saw little worm like things in the bottom too. i think they came from a plant that i had off a mate who kept it in his green house




Better not let those fuckers hatch!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> they shoot around the top of the water when i blew on them but i wouldnt say they jumped mate. i saw little worm like things in the bottom too. i think they came from a plant that i had off a mate who kept it in his green house


You might have to get us a photo mate.

Plant Vitality has been rebranded to 'F1 Plant Spray', that's why you can't find it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plant-Vitality-The-Renamed-Bottle-Now-F1-/121004050147?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item1c2c6746e3

http://www.grow4good.net/pest-disease-control.html?gclid=CMbfx-mnnLMCFcrItAodOCoA5Q


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i had an experience with pochin when i was 16.. my old man used to bring it back from ireland every visit, my cousin makes it over there!! well i grabbed this bottle of what i thought was vodka out the cupboard and went to a party with it. drank half the bottle with some friends and ended up in hospital having stomach pumped and ill for a week, its fucking lethal my old man swears by it for colds, ill never touch the fucker again.


Aye a litre bottle fucked me and a group of 4 up for a good while. couldn't touch it neat near took my heed off


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 25, 2012)

Not half as lethal as the fake smirnoff bout here. Watered down meth spirits withe the purple dye taken out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've had those before, ages back when i'd bought cheap soil. didn't seem to do much in terms of affecting the plant. i just ditched the pot, soil etc after.


The white jumping things are 'springtails', you get them when you're medium is too damp. They're harmless to cannabis, I had thousands of the fuckers my last grow cos I kept having to flush my coco. That and the fact the grow was in a junkies yard!

http://www.orkin.com/other/springtails/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springtail


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 25, 2012)

ill have to pick a couple bottles up next time im over there, hand a bit round see who drops first lol. its deadly stuff.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've had those before, ages back when i'd bought cheap soil. didn't seem to do much in terms of affecting the plant. i just ditched the pot, soil etc after.


cheers mate, i was getting worried when i saw them last night



batf1nk said:


> View attachment 2385707
> 
> Better not let those fuckers hatch!


lmao



The Yorkshireman said:


> You might have to get us a photo mate.
> 
> Plant Vitality has been rebranded to 'F1 Plant Spray', that's why you can't find it.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. ill see if i can get one out and take a photo of it through my pocket microscope. should be able to tell what it is then


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Wot happened at work bro?? Fuckin suspended lol u still get paid??


Just petty shit that they cld have pulled me to one side for a quick word about n it wld be sorted but instead of just asking me they have invited me to a hearing lol silly cunts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Not half as lethal as the fake smirnoff bout here. Watered down meth spirits withe the purple dye taken out


you know it's sound to drink meths if you filter it through half dozen slices of bread first right 


The Yorkshireman said:


> The white jumping things are 'springtails', you get them when you're medium is too damp. They're harmless to cannabis, I had thousands of the fuckers my last grow cos I kept having to flush my coco. That and the fact the grow was in a junkies yard!
> 
> http://www.orkin.com/other/springtails/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springtail


aye that's them. knew they were harmless. does freak you a bit seeing thousands of tiny worms knocking about the pots like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know it's sound to drink meths if you filter it through half dozen slices of bread first right


lol, the girlfriend used to water down meths with her mates when she was at uni cos they couldn't afford Vodka!

I asked her one time why she ever thought about doing something so stupid, she said "well it's cheap and 4-5 shots later you're fucking wasted for the night!".

Those eastern block students put our 'jeans round yer arse' lot to shame!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

hahah christ, she still got 20/20 vision?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

cheers for the e mail don see not all the ukers are dick munchers lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah christ, she still got 20/20 vision?


Hahaha no mate, contacts.

When she puts her specs on the lenses are like jam jar bottoms!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

theres 2 pics. sorry the quality is shit. their on a meryland cookie wrapper lol


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye mate, me too. A very moving experience to say the least.
> 
> When I went to the gas chamber and found the scratch marks in the wall made by fingers I just sat down on the floor with my back to the wall and automatically shed a few tears, I looked across the room and another guy was doing the same.
> 
> The girlfriend waited outside for me. She said she went inside the chamber when she was young with school and refused to ever go inside again, It hurts her too much.



How did you manage to go there yorkie would like some information sounds like a good place to go in a wrong way thanks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2385747View attachment 2385748
> 
> theres 2 pics. sorry the quality is shit. their on a meryland cookie wrapper lol


Eye, springtails them mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2385747View attachment 2385748
> 
> theres 2 pics. sorry the quality is shit. their on a meryland cookie wrapper lol


looks like something from that mars rover thing


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, springtails them mate.


cheers mate. how do i get rid of them or shall i just leave them being as their not harmful to the plants?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> How did you manage to go there yorkie would like some information sounds like a good place to go in a wrong way thanks.


My bird is Polish mate, but Auschwitz is a museum open to the public.

In my opinion everybody should go and see it at least once before they die, it's very humbling.

I've got a whole stack of photos I could email you if you want to take a look, I'm not about to post them in the forum because the explanations for a few of them (like the angled wooden posts in the yard with the firing squad wall) are a bit grim. Fucking sick bastards those Nazis, they thought of some ingenious ways to make people suffer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. how do i get rid of them or shall i just leave them being as their not harmful to the plants?


I don't think you can get rid of springtails mate, they're practically indestructible the little fuckers lol!

I'd just leave em and get rid of your shit after the grow, you could try and let your medium dry right out and see if they migrate but this could very well be detrimental to your plants.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

i was based in germanty but i had a hangover the day the went ill have a peek if you dont mind!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

whereabouts Dr? i was born in Hanover BMH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> i was based in germanty but i had a hangover the day the went ill have a peek if you dont mind!


PM me your email and I'll send them at some point, they are on my other PC that is a bit fucked at the moment.



The scratch marks in the gas chamber wall that reduced me to tears, that's all you're getting publicly.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

munster don but been all over the land


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

got this free nutes called gravity ,so in my journal iv put 3 angelheartxblue cheese(blue heart or angel cheese lol)in jiffys i with just water and the other 2 with the gravity and rhizo have a peek troopers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Las's cut is GHS SLH Pukka, but as you quite rightly said it's special pheno.


Old Las said he thinks it Gh but no way of knowing mate was off someone else.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Old Las said he thinks it Gh but no way of knowing mate was off someone else.........


True but at an educated guess GHS are the only folk that do a SLH.

Does anybody know if Las is still in touch with the dude he got it from?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think you can get rid of springtails mate, they're practically indestructible the little fuckers lol!
> 
> I'd just leave em and get rid of your shit after the grow, you could try and let your medium dry right out and see if they migrate but this could very well be detrimental to your plants.


ill try and wait a bit longer between watering and clean up any i can see, its probably because ive been lazy this time and ive watered the exo the same time ive watered the white russian even tho they could have gone a day or 2 longer. then ill get shot of my stuff after this grow. shall i get rid of my air pots too? or can i just give thema good clean? ill probably run my hydro system next grow then. i paid nearly £100 for it with the clay pebbles, timer and air pump nearly a year ago and never got round to using it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2385080............


damn that cupboard of yours is filling out mte!! kudos



uksecretsensi said:


> Dutch passion durban poison day 7 flowering. View attachment 2385663View attachment 2385664View attachment 2385665View attachment 2385666


if u ever wana selle that bed mate!! let me know i looove thick pine beds like tha  ohh plants look nice too


well just made sum order

duct tape--10 mtre roll
metal plaster screw in plugs 32mm
plastic coated hooks for the chains as dont want metl rubbing asat metal





EXPANDING FILLER FOAM FIX N FILL QUICK SETTING 500Mml

and

2 BROWN DOOR/WINDOW DRAUGHT EXCLUDER Draft/Seal/Tape 10 M.

ought the expanding foam for the small stud walla as its a room in a room and u can see slight light under it so just gunna sqwirt that in ther,

the door sealent roll stuff is for my grow door so stop light leaks and stop the smell getting it out,, getting the filler out later and plug sum old mounting holes i made in the grow room celing,, this bitch is gunna be AIRTIGHT!! needs to be i gues,, gunna take jims advice and use my carbon filter as a chimney so it pushes thru it rather tan sucking thru at the worst id be able to attack 2 extractors if i get heat issuees

so be hood---ducting--exttractor--filter and leave the second hole on the hood open

 amazing wat takes shape..sorry bowt the whole message beena lnk type lol dunno wtf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> View attachment 2385080............





mrt1980 said:


> ill try and wait a bit longer between watering and clean up any i can see, its probably because ive been lazy this time and ive watered the exo the same time ive watered the white russian even tho they could have gone a day or 2 longer. then ill get shot of my stuff after this grow. shall i get rid of my air pots too? or can i just give thema good clean? ill probably run my hydro system next grow then. i paid nearly £100 for it with the clay pebbles, timer and air pump nearly a year ago and never got round to using it.


make the airpoots clean and make em smaller and pop em in the wilma system IMAGINE THAT!! lol

im building a planter box in my garden so all my old coc will get thropwn in ther be great fert for dregoniams and gladiolies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> shall i get rid of my air pots too? or can i just give them a good clean?


I don't think they will be a problem mate, a good disinfect wouldn't go a miss. Not chem based though, don't want to fuck up your next round in those pots.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2012)

Later boy's, I've`spent far too much of my day on here.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make the airpoots clean and make em smaller and pop em in the wilma system IMAGINE THAT!! lol


i got the big 4 pot system mate so i think it'll be better to run the 18L pots. im going to run that 1 side and run 5 x 10L air pots the other side to see the difference


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think they will be a problem mate, a good disinfect wouldn't go a miss. Not chem based though, don't want to fuck up your next round in those pots.


cheers mate, ill find something to clean them with. perhaps iso or something



The Yorkshireman said:


> Later boy's, I've`spent far too much of my day on here.


catch you later mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make the airpoots clean and make em smaller and pop em in the wilma system IMAGINE THAT!! lol
> 
> im building a planter box in my garden so all my old coc will get thropwn in ther be great fert for dregoniams and gladiolies


ic3 can u not get a few big screw in hooks and find out wer there's a joist above ur ceiling and screw them into that m8, them plasterboard plugs are ok and I've put up some stuff in my time with them but I wouldn't use them to hang stuff from a ceiling m8, they say they can take a certain weight but I don't trust them, better safe than sorry

and good to see u finally got ur finger out!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

im looking into those spring tails and they might be a good thing. they sell them on ebay as food for frogs and they say they help to keep the tank clean. they might stop mould building up in the saucers lol


----------



## Purpleogre (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm,so no response then for the newbie?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> ic3 can u not get a few big screw in hooks and find out wer there's a joist above ur ceiling and screw them into that m8, them plasterboard plugs are ok and I've put up some stuff in my time with them but I wouldn't use them to hang stuff from a ceiling m8, they say they can take a certain weight but I don't trust them, better safe than sorry
> 
> and good to see u finally got ur finger out!


its w alking cupboard as it gioes,, i can easily get above but its just a board ther no joinst unless i make one up ther dont even have t be a joist just summet ringging the width of the room then hole thru sum thin wire would be good,, that would only need a small hole drilled to tyhread it thru then a carabeaner on the end but again thats hassle,, the only thing that makes this hood heavy si the glass but i aint removing it, but def getting the ducting fastend up onto the hood and fiolter asap



Purpleogre said:


> Hmmm,so no response then for the newbie?


wassup pal?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

Purpleogre said:


> Hmmm,so no response then for the newbie?


i just had a look at your question mate and i would try and make some sort of reflector. i live in south wales too but i always use ebay. for the buzz your after i'd try a sativa strain. ive never smoked a pure sativa myself but they say its a up kind of high. i like to get fucked so i smoke indicas lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Purpleogre said:


> Hi, just thought I would pop in and say hello to everyone in here. I am planning to grow in a months time, with a couple of cfl bulbs, garage clip on sockets, in my bathroom closet. I am in south wales, and would appreciate anyone whom could advice where to get some of the stuff I need cheaply local if possible. At the moment I had been checking out amazon. And the bulbs I am not sure, whether I need to build some sort of reflector, or a shade? Anyways atm, I am building up my budget, and gotten my compost, multi purpose. Seeds I got from a health store shop, my plan is to grow these first, once I know what I am doing, then I shall ask for advice what is best to get and from whom.
> I am looking for a mellow strain, that would access my creativity and productivity.
> I don't want to get too high or lethargic.
> 
> ...


i dont know where to begin...


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its w alking cupboard as it gioes,, i can easily get above but its just a board ther no joinst unless i make one up ther dont even have t be a joist just summet ringging the width of the room then hole thru sum thin wire would be good,, that would only need a small hole drilled to tyhread it thru then a carabeaner on the end but again thats hassle,, the only thing that makes this hood heavy si the glass but i aint removing it, but def getting the ducting fastend up onto the hood and fiolter asap
> 
> 
> 
> wassup pal?


something like that would do to m8 but if ur lights heavy I wouldn't be using them plaster board plug things


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 25, 2012)

@ purpleogre, Start by lobbing them seeds in the bin, no point in practising just jump straight in with your boots on if you fuck it up dim panic you'll still end up with something that you can smoke.
Where are you (not your location but a town near to you) then we can tell you your nearest grow shop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

Aye 3eyes is reet, Fuck those pips off they'll be nee good. Get some cheapo's to start with get the basics down. As for bulbs the outlay for a basic 4 or 600 HPS ain't too bad. Depends on how tight the budget.

owt less you'll wish you'd forked out in 6 month's


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

hello chaps,how are you all ?
how good are carbon filters,say i was to vent out just over heads of poeple standing in the street,will they be able to smell weed lol. say 40p in one room with a very big carbon filter ?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello chaps,how are you all ?
> how good are carbon filters,say i was to vent out just over heads of poeple standing in the street,will they be able to smell weed lol. say 40p in one room with a very big carbon filter ?


Fully sealed I would put every confidence in putting a GOOD carbon filter under a coppers nose  you been growing blues without a carbon filter unlucky ? Running your luck like that you are guaranteed to be unlucky hahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 25, 2012)

alright unlucky hows it hangin? to the left?
nd id probaly say you would get a lil whiff at jus above head hight lol


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

3eyes said:


> @ purpleogre, Start by lobbing them seeds in the bin, no point in practising just jump straight in with your boots on if you fuck it up dim panic you'll still end up with something that you can smoke.
> Where are you (not your location but a town near to you) then we can tell you your nearest grow shop


How are you 3 eyes ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

i think i found a way to kill those springtails  that plant i had off my mate had green fly in it. i read up somewhere that nicotine is a pestaside so i put 3 fag ends in there. i just cleaned out all the saucers and the only one that didnt have any springtails in was the one with the fag butts in


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

im good thankyou, no im running with filters but im out in the sticks, i want to help a very good friend out but the room she has can only be vented out on to the street at 9ft, but im not sure if one 12inch filter will be able to stop the smell...hhmm can it be done ? how many plants to a filter lol


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

Big filter 12 inch is unlucky what fan you going to be running ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im good thankyou, no im running with filters but im out in the sticks, i want to help a very good friend out but the room she has can only be vented out on to the street at 9ft, but im not sure if one 12inch filter will be able to stop the smell...hhmm can it be done ? how many plants to a filter lol


if your venting out on a main street you'll want to get a silencer too


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Big filter 12 inch is unlucky what fan you going to be running ?


&#8203;lol a 12inch one, i will get what ever i have to to keep it withy free......... all help is needed


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> if your venting out on a main street you'll want to get a silencer too



yes think your right,will that have to be 12inch as well ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats some grow op unlucky to need a 12" filter, yes you need to match the silencer to the fan. Ive got one and they work to an extent but unless its acoustic fan then its gonna be loud even with a scilencer.


----------



## RYBACK (Oct 25, 2012)

hey UKers Ryback here, just wondering if any one interested in looking at my thread??
thanks
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/566657-can-someone-help-me-my.html


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thats some grow op unlucky to need a 12" filter, yes you need to match the silencer to the fan. Ive got one and they work to an extent but unless its acoustic fan then its gonna be loud even with a scilencer.



so is a 12" acoustic fan and scilencer over kill on a 40 plant opp ?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so is a 12" acoustic fan and scilencer over kill on a 40 plant opp ?



ummm nope hahaha


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> ummm nope hahaha


&#8203;will i need more than 1 filter ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2012)

whats the wattage of the lights your using and what size space we taking about. I only use a 6" extractor and i run 3 600w (soon to be 4) but they are air cooled with its own fan lol. Wont need scilencer with acoustic fan although theres nothing stopping you adding one i suppose to drop the noise level down even more but with a bog standard ruck/rvk then def need a scilencer with a 12 if noise is going to be an issue.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2012)

Fan size doesnt go by how many plants your running, your grow size area and wattage your gonna be using is what matters. I could fit a 60 plants in my tent if i do a sog. Doesnt mean im going to need a 12" extractor.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2012)

whats a ccoustik fan compared to a norla extractor?? whats that u sent jim?
andwhat are the name of those plant stand this i see u using ,one of the plats has a lean and its alike a slope going up onesize so i need one @) i THINK ive found the PE its ahead of the EXO and a 8 weeke finished it should be ahead to,,


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> whats the wattage of the lights your using and what size space we taking about. I only use a 6" extractor and i run 3 600w (soon to be 4) but they are air cooled with its own fan lol. Wont need scilencer with acoustic fan although theres nothing stopping you adding one i suppose to drop the noise level down even more but with a bog standard ruck/rvk then def need a scilencer with a 12 if noise is going to be an issue.





jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fan size doesnt go by how many plants your running, your grow size area and wattage your gonna be using is what matters. I could fit a 60 plants in my tent if i do a sog. Doesnt mean im going to need a 12" extractor.



&#8203;its got a floor space of 41.83sq.m(450sq.ft)...40plants in nft trays..hhmm 7/8 600w


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;its got a floor space of 41.83sq.m(450sq.ft)...40plants in nft trays..hhmm 7/8 600w


LMAO, thats more like it a bit of info. Yeah your gonna need a big fan lol, i'll drop you a few links to fans you want to be looking at for that setup.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whats a ccoustik fan compared to a norla extractor?? whats that u sent jim?
> andwhat are the name of those plant stand this i see u using ,one of the plats has a lean and its alike a slope going up onesize so i need one @) i THINK ive found the PE its ahead of the EXO and a 8 weeke finished it should be ahead to,,


Its all about noise level, acoustic deadens the sound alot compared to your bog standard rvk/rucks. No i sent you an rvk i think. Acoustic fans aint cheap but if noise is an issue then they are worth evey penny. Thos are just grow rings mate, any garden center will have them. Ive been meaning to stick my head in your thread but as usual ive forgotton lol, ill drop by man and take a look at ya gals.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 25, 2012)

well evenin all, not been about for a bit ,went a wee bit nuts last week and rattled a shed load of coke and booze, reckon that set me back well over 5 ton so this week im back on the pills and ive just completed my 3rd piece of uni work, all in all written about 4000 words since monday i guess, sick lookin at text books now and havin to use my brain( although deciphering ic3s bloody posts are somewhat akin to a close reading and critique on shakespeare...you know if you stare long enough and maybe read it backwards , possibly standing on your head and squinting, you'll eventually get the point). both grows doing fine, the loft one had low temp issues but i stuck a little blower fan to come on for 15 mins every 4 hours or so, just a trial and error job until i get it sussed, 7 plants under a 600 about 3 weeks into flower in coco with canna nutes, all around 3' to 5' tall and bud sites showing, mix of blue widow and a dodgy exo, lovely healthy lookin plants with nota sign of any problems. the other grow is lookin ok, 8 plants , one grew balls and got launched, virtually all 12/12 from seed in coco under a 400 hps maybe 2 weeks into flower and all around 18" to 22". not bad considering 4 were blue widow clones and the other 5 were regs, a mix of stuff the fairy dropped off, exo x dreamtime, qq, a cpl of livers crosses. seen my lawyer today and he said its highly unlikely the council will get an eviction for my cultivation bust...and i also got the letter telling me the date of my driving licence return, mid december. all in all a productive week.


----------



## unlucky (Oct 25, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> LMAO, thats more like it a bit of info. Yeah your gonna need a big fan lol, i'll drop you a few links to fans you want to be looking at for that setup.


&#8203;thats why im asking if one filter will able to keep it withy free, ye thankyou


----------



## RYBACK (Oct 25, 2012)

ohhh fuk it thought i show ya's more on me thread


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2012)

see now im feeidng more regular im getting the yellow leaves again,, everytime i increase fed to 48 hrly from every 72hrly they satart getting yellow leaves,, gunna get this durcitngsetup and just pulling thru the light and blwoing thru the filter should do the trik.

issit a rvk? my rvk is like a oval chape the one i got of your is long and narrow like a sausage

just ordered one of these look 3.40 free delivery
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170920832199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> see now im feeidng more regular im getting the yellow leaves again,, everytime i increase fed to 48 hrly from every 72hrly they satart getting yellow leaves,, gunna get this durcitngsetup and just pulling thru the light and blwoing thru the filter should do the trik.
> 
> issit a rvk? my rvk is like a oval chape the one i got of your is long and narrow like a sausage
> 
> ...


Whats the dosage your feeding mate, might wanna up the strength abit, Yeah you have a tt fan, its not acoustic but its only a 5" jobbie and doesnt have much pull but works great for small ops. Tho rings will do ya, i like them as its a simple way to stop them spreading outwards too much if topped multiple times and supports the colas to an extent, but if they get real heavy then yo yos are good for holding thos buds up. Could stake them or use netting its whatever floats ya boat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Whats the dosage your feeding mate, might wanna up the strength abit, Yeah you have a tt fan, its not acoustic but its only a 5" jobbie and doesnt have much pull but works great for small ops. Tho rings will do ya, i like them as its a simple way to stop them spreading outwards too much if topped multiple times and supports the colas to an extent, but if they get real heavy then yo yos are good for holding thos buds up. Could stake them or use netting its whatever floats ya boat.[/QUOthe one plant is leaning like a fucker almost like its not buried deep enough but i know they are! lol one side is like a slope literally a flat slant,
> 
> ive never had to tie up or anything so this is new to me
> 
> im feeding 40 ml A&B per 10 litres max dose it says on the bottle,, wen intoday and had loads of yellow leaves just drop off, well not loads but since i went upto every 48 hrs i get much more than every 72 hrs they let a litre and a bit every 2 days not dirty nutes or anything as i do fresh every 2.5 feeds so never more than 2 days,, i gotta look for a wall mounted fan for the other end of my op maybe


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 2386400 Dinafem og kush 2 half weeks flower


View attachment 2386410 3 phycosis 1 sincity seeds sour flame og (indica pheno ) .


View attachment 2386422 Sour flame og sativa pheno (tall left plant)

what you think so far


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> jimmygreenfingers said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the dosage your feeding mate, might wanna up the strength abit, Yeah you have a tt fan, its not acoustic but its only a 5" jobbie and doesnt have much pull but works great for small ops. Tho rings will do ya, i like them as its a simple way to stop them spreading outwards too much if topped multiple times and supports the colas to an extent, but if they get real heavy then yo yos are good for holding thos buds up. Could stake them or use netting its whatever floats ya boat.[/QUOthe one plant is leaning like a fucker almost like its not buried deep enough but i know they are! lol one side is like a slope literally a flat slant,
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

those TD silent vortex fans aren't as silent as they're cracked up to be fyi. i've got an 8 inch ( heh heh) one and it's as loud as the 10 inch rvk i had no problem. and they're pricey, I'd look at the airflow you'd get off two smaller rvk's and mount them on the back wall away from the exit vent.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

watching greenhouse documentry in morrocow good likes.any goog shiz on yout ya can think of?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

To Yorkie:

Hey lad, I was talking with my mate who owns the GA in town. By all accounts Barneys is def not entering the Cup this year. Seemingly last year they had police hanging around outside their shops all throughout the Cup. I think this along with the fact that they are ballsy and claim they would win it anyway so whats the point in entering, they don't need to market their product anymore. And that's it, Barneys the legend has declared.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those TD silent vortex fans aren't as silent as they're cracked up to be fyi. i've got an 8 inch ( heh heh) one and it's as loud as the 10 inch rvk i had no problem. and they're pricey, I'd look at the airflow you'd get off two smaller rvk's and mount them on the back wall away from the exit vent.


Is it the 8" sp td silent fan u got m8? I got one hooked up to an 8" mountain air filter with acoustic ducting and I thot it was pretty quiet, not silent but quiet. My rooms about 10'x6' and its def doin the business, u can feel it sucking the door open when I've nearly got it closed. Expensive fans but def a good job IMO


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

think ill gett a tt fan as its better than nothing,and funds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

if you don't mind wiring it yourself www.fantronix.com do the cheapest i found in the uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Is it the 8" sp td silent fan u got m8? I got one hooked up to an 8" mountain air filter with acoustic ducting and I thot it was pretty quiet, not silent but quiet. My rooms about 10'x6' and its def doin the business, u can feel it sucking the door open when I've nearly got it closed. Expensive fans but def a good job IMO


aye that's the one, it's friggin huge. thought it was going to bring me tent down on top of me. especially with 2 sealed hoods and the filter lol. yeah most of the noise is from the ducting, i just got normal, i did try the fibre glass stuff in my first grow but it made little difference. i'm thinking i might unhook the lights and just extract from the tent 2 x 600 gets fuckin hot in a 1.2m tent


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

The insulated boxed acoustic fans are what you want if your going acoustic they are quieter than the equivalent sized rucks\rvks by a fair margin. For the money thats what i would have got over the TDs. Super silent boxed insulated acoustic fans are just about the best you can get, I would have thought running two fans in place on one large one creates more or less the same amount of noise, not much init anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

aye very true man but them acoustic box ones are pretty expensive if memory serves. and aye there's not much in the sound from 2 rvk's and the big TD your reet.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Aye, gotta ave deep pockets for thos things. Never gonna be silent as you know even with the boxed ones, moving massive amounts of air creates noise, its just a case of trying to deaden it as much as possible. Ive pulled me hair out many a times trying to keep the noise down, now i just think sod it and have the radio on for a bit of cover noise lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Gonna do some reworking in my tent today, me girls look like there a week or so behind for some reason, ive stepped up too twice a day watering but reckon they should be on 3, should ave got the 10ltrs over the 6 air pots me girls a drinking like shit and me temps are sweet at 25, must ave bloody good roots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

aye i put mine on the opposite corner to the neighbours and just accept the mild humming. it's only noticeable if you stand outside the door to the room. doonstairs it's no more noticeable than the central heating. tho i am a little concerned now the weathers changed that someone's going to see the hot air coming out the airbrick rather than the heating duct. 

last place i was at it created a little hole in the snow on the roof, which a pigeon promptly took up residence in, then froze to death.. you could see the poor fuckers foot over the guttering for ages. fucked if i was going up a ladder to remove the thing tho.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

my fan is loud as fuck in the bedroom but i can hardly hear it outside with the silencer atatched to the vent. my balasts make a loud noise when they first start up but it only lasts a min or 2. how visible will the hot air be from outside in the winter?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL poor fucker what a way to go. Ive insulated the garage door rather than trying to deaden the fans as long as i can keep the noise from getting outside i'll put up with it inside. Yeah heat exhaust is a prob in winter, i vent from the garage into my dining room theres ducting running across the back of the room to the patio doors, the wife just has to put up with it although its a pain if there visitors as this needs stashing away and its a fucking trip hazzard lol. In the summer the patio doors are always open so my mutts can come and go as they like and the hot air can escape, now tho the temp outside has dropped alot and as im pulling seperate outside air across my lights the exhaust air isnt that hot, 3 600s in my tent and the exhaust air is rather cool tbh.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my fan is loud as fuck in the bedroom but i can hardly hear it outside with the silencer atatched to the vent. my balasts make a loud noise when they first start up but it only lasts a min or 2. how visible will the hot air be from outside in the winter?


Yep mrt silencers are a good cheap way to lower noise levels, just big fuckers, ive got an 8" silencer and its huge lol not too mention heavy.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yep mrt silencers are a good cheap way to lower noise levels, just big fuckers, ive got an 8" silencer and its huge lol not too mention heavy.


i know mate. i got an 8" thats wedged between my tent and the wall. its bent to aim out of the vent but on my last grow every 2-3 day when i opened my tent the fucker slipped down and i'd have to try and balance it back. this time i used no nails to glue a bit of wood just under it to add support but that ripped the wall paper so i stuck the wood back onto the exposted bit of wall and it seams to be holding ok now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that's the one, it's friggin huge. thought it was going to bring me tent down on top of me. especially with 2 sealed hoods and the filter lol. yeah most of the noise is from the ducting, i just got normal, i did try the fibre glass stuff in my first grow but it made little difference. i'm thinking i might unhook the lights and just extract from the tent 2 x 600 gets fuckin hot in a 1.2m tent


I have 3 600ws in my space and thot heat would be an issue cos the basic cheap hps lights, no fancy shit but the extractor seems to do the job, with weather at the min it's not goin over 23 or so which is spot on for me.

just set up a tent at another place last night, 1.2 tent with one 600w and its like a fuckin sauna lol, hopin the 6" rvk for this setup take a good bit of the heat away, if not goina have to try something else, ill know when I hook her up this evening


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got the big 4 pot system mate so i think it'll be better to run the 18L pots. im going to run that 1 side and run 5 x 10L air pots the other side to see the difference


10 litre airpots are exactly the right size for a 'Wilma Big 4', my grow shop guy sells them like that and he's the biggest in Yorkshire. 
)



unlucky said:


> &#8203;its got a floor space of 41.83sq.m(450sq.ft)...40plants in nft trays..hhmm 7/8 600w


Unlucky: To work out how big a fan/filter you will need you should work out how many 'cubit feet' the grow room is and then get a fan/filter combo that can exchange the air in that room at least 3 times every hour, you don't work on the size of the filter you work on how much air it can exchange and still eliminate smell effectively.

I'm very surprised none of the lads have told you that if you intend to run 6-8 600w bulbs then it's not the left over smell you should worry about, it's the 50 foot heat signature that will be your downfall!




IC3M4L3 said:


> just pulling thru the light and blwoing thru the filter should do the trik.


Carbon filters are not designed to be blown through, yes it will work but not as effectively as sucking.



IC3M4L3 said:


> im feeding 40 ml A&B per 10 litres max dose it says on the bottle,, wen intoday and had loads of yellow leaves just drop off, well not loads but since i went upto every 48 hrs i get much more than every 72 hrs they let a litre and a bit every 2 days not dirty nutes or anything as i do fresh every 2.5 feeds so never more than 2 days,, i gotta look for a wall mounted fan for the other end of my op maybe


Dude, it's absolutely pointless trying to troubleshoot your grow if you don't even PH your water.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

Every time I phd my water when I started the tap water was fine, I never ph now and alls good, don't see the point when it was always fine before unless they start fuckin about with the tap water here which is unlikely


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't ph my water either......ooops, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't ph my water either......ooops, lol.


i don't see the point if its the same water u always use and it was fine before, the nutes I use don't fuck with the ph either so I just fill my res's with 80 litres and then throw in 560ml of nutes be it grow or bloom and that's it good to go


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2012)

If ice has got the same water as me since he's not far he should ph my tap come out high 7.8 - 8. If ya taps around 7 then once ya foods in you should be just about right that's with canna coco an notes tho....


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you don't mind wiring it yourself www.fantronix.com do the cheapest i found in the uk


what about this mate?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-in-line-extractor-fan-100mm-4-grow-tent-/260688183864?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cb23a0238


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2012)

Dst did I hear you sayin other day the blues cut we all have is not the original? But a cross?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

The only time I gotta ph is the last week or so when I add the ripen, only used it on one of my last grow but goina give it ago on this one again, I'm 5 weeks in 12/12 with the psycho and exo today so hopefully 3 to go, times flyin in but I think I might have to let them go nine, always seems to take a bit longer to finish in these wilmas. Might be able to pull it in 3 weeks tho with the ripen


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 10 litre airpots are exactly the right size for a 'Wilma Big 4', my grow shop guy sells them like that and he's the biggest in Yorkshire.


cheers mate ill look into that


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> i don't see the point if its the same water u always use and it was fine before, the nutes I use don't fuck with the ph either so I just fill my res's with 80 litres and then throw in 560ml of nutes be it grow or bloom and that's it good to go


notice where you guys live nice water?lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

Talk later lads, gotta go again, lunch times up again ffs, back out to the cold lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> notice where you guys live nice water?lol


Think I need ic3 to translate here lol, laters


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> what about this mate?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-in-line-extractor-fan-100mm-4-grow-tent-/260688183864?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cb23a0238


i had a 5" ruk but the feds took it lol itt was loud ish


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If ice has got the same water as me since he's not far he should ph my tap come out high 7.8 - 8. If ya taps around 7 then once ya foods in you should be just about right that's with canna coco an notes tho....


pukka your not far from me mate BUT my areas more classy so my tap waters ph is 7.0 bang on awsome to buffer with!! i dont ph tho 10 litres of tap water 40ml of each then water me ladies jobs a gudden... got a ph pen and ph down and whatnot dont use it tho

thinking wer hitting week 4 so gunna be boost time!!!!



drgrowshit said:


> i had a 5" ruk but the feds took it lol itt was loud ish


yeh i think its more vibration noice with mine,,was yours like a grey colou in the shape of a orb?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

think you just need to ph in hydro?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> think you just need to ph in hydro?


yeh fo sure,, well they say coco is hydro,, me i class it as soil,which it is,anyways, yeh ph in rockwool,my coco i get them briks and break em down, they hold ph so i just make sure the water i break them down with is ph adjusted,then your golden for the whole grow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

If your not PHing and your having problems then its wise to check just wtf your PH is.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> If your not PHing and your having problems then its wise to check just wtf your PH is.


out of the tap its 7 but i did the coco with ph'd water at the start so shouldnt need to do it again, the coco goes in the bin after each grow anyways unless i try a reveg lol


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine is shit, 600ppm out the tap.

RO all the way for me. I'm not concerned to much over the pH as I'm an organic grower.

The PPM's is far more of a concern cause it kills my micro-heard of beneficial bacteria.

Buffer me soil with dolomite lime and add in Azomite and oyster shell to bring in the Ca/Mg. All good.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

I check my my ph every nute batch i mix to make sure, takes like 15 seconds hardly difficult. Because theres lads not PHing ic3 means fuck all, Theres probably alot more growers PHing then there isnt. Its your grow mate you've put the time and effort into it so dont take chances mate, feeding at the correct PH will eliminate alot of your problems.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If ice has got the same water as me since he's not far he should ph my tap come out high 7.8 - 8. If ya taps around 7 then once ya foods in you should be just about right that's with canna coco an notes tho....


Well he's closer to me than anybody and my water comes out of the tap at 8.2 (I've just tested it) and "once ya foods in" takes no consideration as to how much food mate.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I check my my ph every nute batch i mix to make sure, takes like 15 seconds hardly difficult. Because theres lads not PHing ic3 means fuck all, Theres probably alot more growers PHing then there isnt. Its your grow mate you've put the time and effort into it so dont take chances mate, feeding at the correct PH will eliminate alot of your problems.


^^ Exactly, although I don't pH my water, as Jimmy says, its the first thing I check if I got issues somewhere.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

okey dokey so ph adjusting from now on it is,, after thenutes go in,, hmmm now wer is my bottle of buffer lol

havent used the ph pen in about a yr +

++


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well he's closer to me than anybody and my water comes out of the tap at 8.2 (I've just tested it) and "once ya foods in" takes no consideration as to how much food mate.


Shit, i thought mine was bad at 7.8 lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> out of the tap its 7 but i did the coco with ph'd water at the start so shouldnt need to do it again, the coco goes in the bin after each grow anyways unless i try a reveg lol


The medium PH changes as the plant uptakes different nutes in different amounts at different times, just because growers give X amount of 'A' and Y amount of 'B' in week 5 means nothing, the plant is not necessarily going to use exactly what it is given by human intervention. 

The ideal PH range for hydro/coco is 5.8. 1 point too low at 5.7 and Magnesium starts to lockout, 1 point too high at 5.9 starts to lead to Phosphorus and Calcium deficiencys.

Nobody can grow cannabis to it's full potential without proper PH, somebody thinking they are a good grower doesn't negate Biological fact.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> okey dokey so ph adjusting from now on it is,, after thenutes go in


That's no good mate.

You need to find out what your coco PH is and the only way to do that is to measure the PH of your run off (which in your and my case means taking the plants to the bath to water them).

If the run off PH comes OUT wrong then you need to put it IN different to adjust accordingly, just the same way you would give a child milk after it accidentally drinks bleach.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

ok :scratches head: so what am i doin then lmao,, i thought just start phing my feed from now and il be golden,, 
or i gott flush each plant? then start fresh? really? FUK


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok :scratches head: so what am i doin then lmao,, i thought just start phing my feed from now and il be golden,,
> or i gott flush each plant? then start fresh? really? FUK


In future your better off soaking the coco in ph'd water first mate for a day or 2, dude I know does that with his coco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my fan is loud as fuck in the bedroom but i can hardly hear it outside with the silencer atatched to the vent. my balasts make a loud noise when they first start up but it only lasts a min or 2. how visible will the hot air be from outside in the winter?


depends where your venting out of man, i use an airbrick but the chimney flu is your best option, doesn't look suspect at all but you'll need to tap into the flu either in the house or the loft which is a bit of a give away for anyone poking around.



drgrowshit said:


> what about this mate?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-in-line-extractor-fan-100mm-4-grow-tent-/260688183864?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cb23a0238


I stand corrected that is cheap as fuck.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> In future your better off soaking the coco in ph'd water first mate for a day or 2, dude I know does that with his coco.


yeh thats what i do,, i get it in bricks so at the start i use a big bucket of ph's water to break them down and job done,,as far as i was aware thats all i need to ph all thru with the coco bin a bufer an all

it hink possibley ive found the PE amongst them too


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 26, 2012)

the tt100 fans are ok for short term they have nylon bearings and start to whine after a while, and when coupled to a 4'' filter i dont think they draw enough air through the filter, your better going for a cheap rvk imo,


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah coco is classed as hydro dude, you need to be pH'ing every watering, it will drift.

You thought about making super coco?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

yeh i think its more vibration noice with mine,,was yours like a grey colou in the shape of a orb?[/QUOTE]

yep same one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought just start phing my feed from now and il be golden,,
> or i gott flush each plant? then start fresh? really? FUK


Well no because if your coco PH is (for example) 7 then putting it IN at the correct 5.8 is gonna take fucking aaaages to fix (not before the plant finishes).

I would put it in at the correct 5.8 and see what your run off comes out at, your best bet then is just to put all future water in according to how much the coco needs adjusting and just hang in until the end.

Next time round do it properly and you'll see the difference from day 1.

In my opinion proper medium PH is THE most important factor in growing good cannabis, sure you can grow bud without proper PH but it certainly won't be what it should be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

Don I was watering the girls a couple of days ago and the girlfriend says she reckons the big bush smells like Rhubarb!

I don't myself but she has the nose of a customs beagle.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah very true that yorkie, its something like every .1 up the scale is like 100 times the differece if memory serves me right.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

has anyone got good info on plant magic plus cant find any real good info?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> the tt100 fans are ok for short term they have nylon bearings and start to whine after a while


Nice to know, I was wondering why my TT125 doesn't sound as quite as when I first got it. I have to slide the wiring block part round into a particular position to stop the slightly uneven spin rattle.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

I use plant magic nutes and love the stuff.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah very true that yorkie, its something like every .1 up the scale is like 100 times the differece if memory serves me right.


Hmmm.....so based on that our PH pens that move in increments of 0.1 are just not accurate enough, we maybe need pens that move in increments of 0.001? (something for the Chinese to think about there!).


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Well im about 4 weeks in, cant help but think i should be a bit further along but i often think that lmao, had to take them out then tent to raise up the multi duct a bit. I dont move the lights as i want a straight duct line so rasing the plants is how i do things. Gonna give these gals a proper ripen feed this time and see what difference that makes.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hmmm.....so based on that our PH pens that move in increments of 0.1 are just not accurate enough, we maybe need pens that move in increments of 0.001? (something for the Chinese to think about there!).


I rememeber reading that shizz on some hydro website. Best detailed ph info read ive found was by some proffessor boffin lol. When i was learning hydro i quickly found out to avoid grow forums for advice as there is far too much conflicting info flying about. I also looked at what the pro commercial guys do (veggie grows) and use if its good enough for them its good enough for me. Found some great info from thos guys on root rot and such and how they deal with it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends where your venting out of man, i use an airbrick but the chimney flu is your best option, doesn't look suspect at all but you'll need to tap into the flu either in the house or the loft which is a bit of a give away for anyone poking around.


my chimney was removed just before it went out of the roof when we had gas put it. im venting straight out of a wall vent at the back bedroom of my house. the light comes on at 7:30 so it should'nt be a problem with neighbours but the helicopters would be able to see it plain lol


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

The best paper on pH I've read is "The pH Manifesto"

Source is HERE

Cant get much more detailed IMO


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

The pH scale is logarithmic; that is, each whole number increment indicates a tenfold difference. Thus, pH 4 is 10 times more acidic than pH 5 and 100 times more acidic than pH 6

Source here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

yeh i hear venting to external oputlet pipes on the house is a bad idea,,

sow hat we saying then i gotta start ph'ng or no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i hear venting to external oputlet pipes on the house is a bad idea,,
> 
> sow hat we saying then i gotta start ph'ng or no?


Yes and watering, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes and watering, lol.


i do water cunty bollox, every 2 days and now i gone bak to yellow leaves,, i leave every 3 days and i dont get any,lol wtf boggling my fagile mind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> The best paper on pH I've read is "The pH Manifesto"
> 
> Source is HERE
> 
> Cant get much more detailed IMO


And this is why I 'Brita Filter' my water, next on my list of toys is an RO filter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do water cunty bollox


Not enough.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2012)

Fucking shopping time she say's, later's boy's.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And this is why I 'Brita Filter' my water, next on my list of toys is an RO filter.


Ive been using RO for 3 years now, wouldnt go back to tap but thats me. I know lads have good success with tap but its RO for me all day long.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And this is why I 'Brita Filter' my water, next on my list of toys is an RO filter.


100% get one mate, I started in hydro and man, all those minor issues went with RO. 

Dont drink anything else myself now.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive been using RO for 3 years now, wouldnt go back to tap but thats me. I know lads have good success with tap but its RO for me all day long.


I get all my gear from "The RO Man"

Google him, been doing it donkeys years!

I made the mistake of buying "non USA" made RO filter off ebay, piece of fucking garbage, make sure the filters are at least USA made, not "based on usa made technology" which is what I fell for.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

just the plant magic soil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

lol i do water enough,, gotta sort these yellow leaves out,, im at max with the nutes,, so suppose il start ph adjusting every feed, got no choice really or il fuk my shit up a little 
il get sum pics tonite and show u wassup,, i think ive idenfied the PE too!!! haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> I get all my gear from "The RO Man"
> 
> Google him, been doing it donkeys years!
> 
> I made the mistake of buying "non USA" made RO filter off ebay, piece of fucking garbage, make sure the filters are at least USA made, not "based on usa made technology" which is what I fell for.


Yeah mate ive got a good un, fully pumped 5 stage with holding tank. Even tells ya what its doing with a nice lcd display, great piece of kit and RO makes the best tea, end of lol.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i do water enough,, gotta sort these yellow leaves out,, im at max with the nutes,, so suppose il start ph adjusting every feed, got no choice really or il fuk my shit up a little
> il get sum pics tonite and show u wassup,, i think ive idenfied the PE too!!! haha


Yeah man, pics will be of help.

Cropping tonight when I get home, got nowhere to hang this time, gonna hang it all in me room lol!

Moving my Blue Widow girls in tomorrow, got a nice BW ive mainlined so looking forward to seeing how she performs.

Anyone grown out the BW? She a heavy feeder?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i do water enough,, gotta sort these yellow leaves out,, im at max with the nutes,, so suppose il start ph adjusting every feed, got no choice really or il fuk my shit up a little
> il get sum pics tonite and show u wassup,, i think ive idenfied the PE too!!! haha


Im gonna ave a look, see if i can spot the bitch


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah mate ive got a good un, fully pumped 5 stage with holding tank. Even tells ya what its doing with a nice lcd display, great piece of kit and RO makes the best tea, end of lol.


Totally agree!

Your one sounds fucking bad ass man! How much that set you back.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Yeah man, pics will be of help.
> 
> Cropping tonight when I get home, got nowhere to hang this time, gonna hang it all in me room lol!
> 
> ...


Guy on here called Dura has grown out the BW a few times i think. He pops in from time to time but goes on benders alot so could be a while before he's about lmao.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Your one sounds fucking bad ass man! How much that set you back.


when i got it 190, i bought one previously but its wasnt pumped and was crap.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Guy on here called Dura has grown out the BW a few times i think. He pops in from time to time but goes on benders alot so could be a while before he's about lmao.


Yeah I read that post lol....

Will keep an eye out, if not will just hit em with 50% supersoil.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> when i got it 190, i bought one previously but its wasnt pumped and was crap.


Mine aint pumped dont need a massive amount, it holds up well... 200gpd I think, or maybe 150...

Fucking LCD display though! That would satisfy my inner geek!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 26, 2012)

if u strip it down and take the fan unit out and wash it and then clean and grease the bearings it should sort it out. they really easy to take apart just a few screws, will help prolong the life a little aswell.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

ive got a nurse here at the monet giz 30 mins and il pop up and get sum pics


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes ic3 ph and water daily I have posted on this thread loads of times telling people to check ph and ec but always get replies saying dont need to ph or what ph? It is stupid just look at my plants compared to people's who dont ph or check nutrient solutions. Also I posted on your exo thread saying water daily in coco. Treat coco like soil you will get soil results but treat it like hydro get hydro results.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Yeah man, pics will be of help.
> 
> Cropping tonight when I get home, got nowhere to hang this time, gonna hang it all in me room lol!
> 
> ...



this is the blue widow i done on the last grow. it wasnt a heavy feeder, i think i was giving her about 3-4ml per L of canna coco a+b. it was a nice dense plant for its size, i got over 2.5oz off her which was the same that i got off each of the white widows i done that looked a lot bigger. heres a pic of the 4 white widow, they look a bit of a mess because i had to tie them criss crossing because of the stretch lol


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

One of the BW's I'm training.. got some clones from her so will be chucking them in alongside her.



Thanks for the info dude  +rep


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Lot of the lads that dont PH have good tap water and i suppose that makes the difference. The further north you go seems the water quality improves the jocks have it best of all from all accounts. Ive seen alot of the guys plants that dont and they look spot on, guess there just lucky fuckers, i know i cant get away without PHing.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> One of the BW's I'm training.. got some clones from her so will be chucking them in alongside her.
> 
> View attachment 2387205
> 
> Thanks for the info dude  +rep


no problem mate  that looks good. i cant be bothered with the training myself, i just let them go and tie the top branches over when they stop stretching to try and even out the canopy. i done the nuckling thing last time and the stems split when they swole up


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lot of the lads that dont PH have good tap water and i suppose that makes the difference. The further north you go seems the water quality improves the jocks have it best of all from all accounts. Ive seen alot of the guys plants that dont and they look spot on, guess there just lucky fuckers, i know i cant get away without PHing.


i gave up phing. i was checking the water after i put my nutes in and it was 5.8 anyway. when i did ph at the start of my last grow i had mag def but im putting that down to a problem strain. the pen was calibrated too lol


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

This was needed due to space restrictions in me tent. Really slowed them down for me, not sure I will mainline for 8 heads again, takes too fucking long....

(also never pH'd any of these, but please note I make my own soil and only use water) Every situation is different but as a default, *always *pH... As in, if your not sure if you should be pH'ng, you should be.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

rite im going in!!!! bb in 10


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish I could get away without phing. Here in northants the water is shit.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i gave up phing. i was checking the water after i put my nutes in and it was 5.8 anyway. when i did ph at the start of my last grow i had mag def but im putting that down to a problem strain. the pen was calibrated too lol


Im the same, always around 5.8 5.9 but thats only cause i use RO. If i didnt then its like 6.9 or some shit like that, ive really hard water here its total shite.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 26, 2012)

im in wales and it comes out of the tap about 7.1 

i might have a look for one of those RO filter for the grow after next being as ill be using the hydro setup


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

Dont forget I make my own soil, fully organically fert'd and buffered/tested etc. 

Only thing I ever add is food for the micro-organisms and pH kills all the microheard (as does the other shit in tap water).... but you can bet your fucking ass, If i see a pH related issue, I WILL pH.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Dont forget I make my own soil, fully organically fert'd and buffered/tested etc.
> 
> Only thing I ever add is food for the micro-organisms and pH kills all the microheard (as does the other shit in tap water).... but you can bet your fucking ass, If i see a pH related issue, I WILL pH.


Ive never done a soil grow, everything i plant in the garden dies, thats probably due to the fact that my dogs piss all over everything growing out ther tho. Do you get major PH issues with soil, ive been thinking of trying a few gals init for me percy smoke.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 26, 2012)

Dutch pro is getting my ph down to 5.9 without phing. I add jus a small amount of phosphoric acid to drop it to 5.5


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

Nope, mate I started on hydro, fucking hell i could show you pics that will crack you up.....

Dont get me wrong, once I started getting into it (I am HIGHLY ocd!) I loved it.... but just doesnt suit my grow style.

I really have no issues with pH in soil.. for example...

When I brew an AACT highly charged with EM-1, after a couple of days there is so much bacteria brewed the pH drops to 3 or 4....

Do i pH it, no fucking way.... straight on the plants and they eat it all up. With soil its more important what the pH of the soil is and other buffers rather than the input water.

In my case especially as the organisms have the ability to change the pH based on what they need at that precise point in time.

There is no pH in nature.

But please this is only in reference to organics.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

day 27



picture 4 is a PE candidtae,, infact i do think thats the one.

one of me plants has apropper lean on at the moment, my plant stand should show up tomorrow so i can rectify that


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 26, 2012)

Lookin good ic3 but deffo start phing. Looks like mag def a bit leaves curling upwards is mag def. But could also be under feeding.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

View attachment 2387217

Is that the yellowing your talking about? If so, yes you need to pH


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 26, 2012)

Chaps, off home to start the crop....

Been a pleasure, will pop by later to chuck up some sticky tga goodness.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> View attachment 2387217
> 
> Is that the yellowing your talking about? If so, yes you need to pH


yeh thats the yellow,, a few leaves simply dropped off, so okey dokey ph it is 

weird how one just started leaning,, lol,. like i never bureid the clone deap enough,,HURRY UP PLANT STAN YA CUNT!!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 26, 2012)

Not phing can cause all sorts of problems. Feeding at optimal ph 5.5-5.8 make all nutes available for the plant. If ph is out it means some of them nutes are not useable by the plant causing a def of overfert. Imo ph is the most important thing to keep on top of if using coco. Soil on the other hand is a completely differentiated medium. Ph is not so important in soil as soil tends to have a low ph.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> Yeah man, pics will be of help.
> 
> Cropping tonight when I get home, got nowhere to hang this time, gonna hang it all in me room lol!
> 
> ...


ivr grown b/w in soil, dwc and hydro, cant really say i noticed her being a heavy feeder...yeild was reasonable and lotta good reports on the smoke , especially the last one i did which was my first coco grow, just used canna a +b witha bit of pk 13/14....what i will say is that it was fast finishing 7 weeks and i was totally ready, i could even have chopped at six. she couldve probably taken more feed though, i tend to be a cautious feeder.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> day 27
> 
> View attachment 2387215View attachment 2387216View attachment 2387217View attachment 2387218View attachment 2387219View attachment 2387220View attachment 2387222View attachment 2387226View attachment 2387227View attachment 2387228View attachment 2387229
> 
> ...


l;;oing good ye man ph will sort it o[t


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 26, 2012)

I keep hearing people cussin dutch passion Durban poison. I have to say you people need to stop growing. Hermies??? Well I have never had one growing from dp fem seeds. It seems it is the indoor growers with the problem
Well mine are indoor and fine. You people just aren't aware of different strains that are from different parts of the world so they need a different environment. One way to solve this is dont grow a landrace sativa the same way you would grow an indica. Sativas like heat and humidity indicas like a cooler environment.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuck me lads just blasted thru about the last 8 pages and there all about fucking ph'ing....am I in the right thread


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck me lads just blasted thru about the last 8 pages and there all about fucking ph'ing....am I in the right thread



LMAO, dont seem like it eh.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> LMAO, dont seem like it eh.


Not liking it jimmy lol, people say u def gotta PH in hydro, I always grow in wilmas and never PH and get good enuf results. I never have any yellowing leaves or anything, always healthy looking plants, why the fuck would I start ph'ing, then it'll just give me something to worry about if its not 100% and then I might start fucking with them and fuck them up. Maybe I'm just a lucky one


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah mate i'd say ya lucky along with a few other guys here lol no way can i not PH, if you dont PH and your girls are sweet then no worries, if on the other hand you dont PH and ya girls are looking rough then it would be wise to do so. I always check me PH but i could get away without really (but i do for peace of mind) as i use RO water and its always bang on and much more stable, with my tap water its all over the place. If it aint broken mate dont fix it is always the best option.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2012)

PH'ing...............is that pumping hoors.....coz thats the only ph'ing ive ever done...tbh up in porridge land our water is sum of the best in the world, i actually go fishing at the local dam where my tap water comes from.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah you jocks have great water, really soft, my way its pretty shit i dont even like drinking my tap water cause of the taste.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 26, 2012)

are there any decent ro systems that aren't fitted/installed on the main water lines?
like you can just connect to the tap or pump from one bucket to another?

or will something like this work>?

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/review/product/list/id/1675/


my water is terrible.. I also brita it.. but its such a pain




jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah mate i'd say ya lucky along with a few other guys here lol no way can i not PH, if you dont PH and your girls are sweet then no worries, if on the other hand you dont PH and ya girls are looking rough then it would be wise to do so. I always check me PH but i could get away without really (but i do for peace of mind) as i use RO water and its always bang on and much more stable, with my tap water its all over the place. If it aint broken mate dont fix it is always the best option.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2012)

i personally drink lots of water and anytime i visit england my face bursts out in spot as if ive been on the 'e's.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

RO systems are a doddle to fit mantz. They connect to the mains but its easy they just connect to the pipe via a clamp which is like a little stock cock type thing piss of piss mate, ill throw up a pic. Mine also has a seperate tap on the worktop for drinking so you can get nice clean drinking water from.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

It does make you wonder if the water quality has got better or worse over the years, 100 years ago ya might have got a bit tom and dick but i bet it didnt have all these chemicals that todays waters got in it.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 26, 2012)

is it a doddle to remove?
... not my house 

is this a decent one?

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/d-d-full-size-ro-unit-150-us-gallons-per-day-reverse-osmosis

seems like a good price.. its cheaper than the 75 gallon one.. not that I need anywhere near that much
they also have the 50 gal for 80quid

suppose may as well go with the RO man someone mentioned earlier

http://www.ro-man.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=22_89&product_id=30



jimmygreenfingers said:


> RO systems are a doddle to fit mantz. They connect to the mains but its easy they just connect to the pipe via a clamp which is like a little stock cock type thing piss of piss mate, ill throw up a pic. Mine also has a seperate tap on the worktop for drinking so you can get nice clean drinking water from.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah thos are good mantz, mines a 5 stage which filter more but 3 is fine mate. Easy to remove hmmm yep if you have some plumbing skills lol, nah man all i do is shut the little stop cock off you see in the pic and disconect the blue feed line just means you'd need to buy another little connection tap when you move.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 26, 2012)

simples...




jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah thos are good mantz, mines a 5 stage which filter more but 3 is fine mate. Easy to remove hmmm yep if you have some plumbing skills lol, nah man all i do is shut the little stop cock off you see in the pic and disconect the blue feed line just means you'd need to buy another little connection tap when you move.
> View attachment 2387465View attachment 2387466


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 26, 2012)

Very mate, only two connections, one for the feed one for the waste. Easy peasy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2012)

Look what my Chinese give me lol, they must be on Silk Road too


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> think nill br ablr to save thr girl in te bunnler in my jourmal?


what do u thinks wrong with it mate??? It just looks like its been treated a bit ruff in the past. Im sure if u give it some tlc it'll bounce back mate.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 26, 2012)

this one's for you tip top 

[video=youtube;9FtZkVRkusQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FtZkVRkusQ[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> day 27
> 
> View attachment 2387215View attachment 2387216View attachment 2387217View attachment 2387218View attachment 2387219View attachment 2387220View attachment 2387222View attachment 2387226View attachment 2387227View attachment 2387228View attachment 2387229
> 
> ...


alrite ic3, i reckon in pic 10, the PE is the one top left of the pic. Thats just my guess tho


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Look what my Chinese give me lol, they must be on Silk Road too


If its silk road....its cost a fortune cookies


Whats fresh guys/dura


----------



## dura72 (Oct 26, 2012)

evening scroterash....geez a bell tomorrow at sum point...tryin tae sort that thing out for sunday...ahm away tae ma wanking chariot.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

hows everyone on this sunny but cold,fucker of a day?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 27, 2012)

Good morning UK growers. Nice wake and bake for me g13 haze. Yum yum lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 27, 2012)

How's everyone's girls doin on this cold morning. My temps dropped by 8c in the night. Time for some radiators on me thinks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2012)

just waiting till about 11am then gonna check on my loft grow, the temps were way too low, sitting around 21 or 22c at best so i threw an old quilt over the chamber roof and stuck a little electric blow heater timed for 15 mins every 4 hours to see if it helps. gave them 2 days so i'll get them checked and adjust to suit, with any luck that'll be it sorted. plants look fine though but its eventually gonna affect yeild/nute uptake if it aint sorted.
oh and morning mutants.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep not just me with temp issues mine av been at 25 in light 15 in dark. Time for the gas bill to rise. Paying for all this electric now the gas on top. Not happy.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning Chaps... FUCK ITS COLD!!!!! 

Took the girls down last night, hands are hurting like hell and room stinks!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2012)

"Is it rape if it's your wife?"

"I don't think so."

"What a relief! I thought you'd be mad as hell!"


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> "Is it rape if it's your wife?"
> 
> "I don't think so."
> 
> "What a relief! I thought you'd be mad as hell!"


Bahahahhaha good one!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm hearing ya with the cold weather had a peak in my room last night after lights had been on 2hour temp was 18.5C?? So had to turn my hood fan off an run my extract fan at snail pace......I'm installing a tube heater an a programmable room thermostat today should sort it had some freezing night temps aswell.....

If you could get your grow space to a exact temp day an night what would you lot swing for?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

hmmmm,, i guess id better check my temps tonite,but saying that today dont look as cold as yesterday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuckin snow on the toon. Heeds bouncing. Black lad on the bus next to me is in serious risk of being covered in spew. Would prob improve his smell tbf. 

Morning spunk bubbles!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

How do Don.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If you could get your grow space to a exact temp day an night what would you lot swing for?


I don't even know what my night temps are to be honest mate, about 15C should be the lowest you want to go.

My day temps are around 25c, 30c is about the ceiling. Over that and you'll start to get problems.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> mines a 5 stage which filter more but 3 is fine


"Household reverse osmosis units use a lot of water because they have low back pressure. As a result, they recover only 5 to 15 percent of the water entering the system. The remainder is discharged as waste water. Because waste water carries with it the rejected contaminants, methods to recover this water are not practical for household systems. Wastewater is typically connected to the house drains and will add to the load on the household septic system. An RO unit delivering 5 gallons of treated water per day may discharge anywhere between 20 and 90 gallons of waste water per day"

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/h2oqual/watsys/ae1047w.htm#disadvantage


Shit Jimmy, I didn't think they were that inefficient. If that's the case I'll be sticking with the Brita (or find a commercial size carbon filter) for a few years yet, I can't afford to be paying for all that wasted water.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't even know what my night temps are to be honest mate, about 15C should be the lowest you want to go.
> 
> My day temps are around 25c, 30c is about the ceiling. Over that and you'll start to get problems.


My thermometer has the max an min temp thing so can check what temps have been in the night, other day was down to 15C probs get lower if it goes any colder outside.
what i ment mate is with the proggramable thermostat i should be able to get temps near enough exactly what i want day an night, i reckon im gunna shoot for 24C day time was just night i was wonderin what would be best, i remember with the g13 temps wer like 17c most of time an i got some nice purp comin through but dont wanna go lowish if it effects yield an what not plus im sure my de-humidifier doesnt run once below a certain temp need to check really...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what i meant mate is with the programmable thermostat i should be able to get temps near enough exactly what i want day an night


I'm not sure what you mean mate, does this thermostat turn your kit on and off according to what the temp is?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

got some breeders boutique threw the door thanks to that man lol dont want to tell the strains coz youz will go gren eyed lol,thanks again


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

If I could I would just get it in a range where there was a 20degrees drop between night and day temps. All fruit bearing plants produce superior quality fruit with a large swing in day to night temps.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

to ice i would keep mine at 72 drop to 65 at night just me tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> to ice i would keep mine at 72 drop to 65 at night just me tho lol


This is the UK thread mate, we use the metric system along with the rest of the industrialised world.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not sure what you mean mate, does this thermostat turn your kit on and off according to what the temp is?


The thermostat will control the heater so if i got it set to 24c day time it will stay at that or should do, as soon as temps reach 24c the thermostat will switch the heater off, then cos its programmable i can set it to a different temp for night time so lets say 17c.....



batf1nk said:


> If I could I would just get it in a range where there was a 20degrees drop between night and day temps. All fruit bearing plants produce superior quality fruit with a large swing in day to night temps.


well 24c is, 75f....... to get a 20f drop i will have to go down to 55f night time which is 12.7c which seems low to me, to get the 20f drop id have to have higher day time temps, so not sure which way to go with this mate....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

batf1nk said:


> All fruit bearing plants produce superior quality fruit with a large swing in day to night temps.


I disagree but if you could provide some scientific evidence to back that up I'm all eyes.


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

yeah its a tough one I agree. That's exactly the problem to battle, I'm not in a position to be able to control my environment temps as compulsively as I would like.

I would say absolute lowest I would go is 15.5 but as I cant control my temps (tent is in my room with all my servers and gaming pc's).


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I disagree but if you could provide some scientific evidence to back that up I'm all eyes.


A grape gardener down my allotment actually passed this nugget onto me. Not sure of the validity but just done a quick search and there is alot on the topic.

Pulled this up but cant be arsed to scan through it to the valid point. Feel free to correct me on anything if you feel its incorrect mate 

http://ucce.ucdavis.edu/files/repositoryfiles/ca3407p20-72251.pdf


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

Some more info here:

http://www.crophouse.co.nz/files/Gr_E17_-_Temperature_control_for_crop_steering_-_view.pdf


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2012)

Ive read somethin before batf sayin a 10f drop is good but never 20f......i think ill just experiment an see how things go...

but if i go down to 15.5c for the 20f drop i will have to be at 26.5c day time which i suppose aint to high atall is it....

also it could have been a 10c drop is good from what i read cant remember now lol


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I disagree but if you could provide some scientific evidence to back that up I'm all eyes.



I'm the 1 with the eyes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

http://journal.ashspublications.org/content/121/3/514.full.pdf

Too high a night time temp affects fruit set most definitely, this does not mean though that fruit bearing plants perform better with a significant swing.

25-28C day and 18-20C night would be around optimal for indoor Cannabis.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

Look at this lads 4 days ago 2 lt pots then tryed out the 6.5 airoot and........well what you think? 4 days goods shiz likesroots poping threw bottom great,and mad might be rhizo lolwee pic from eye level


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

Yea dude, have a play around. I for one will be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2012)

Back later boy's, she's dragging me out again.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2012)

i agree with yorshire on that assesment....mines is improving slightly thru the day, up to 25c from 21c, but last night was VERY cold and my temps hit around 6c on the down swing. so ive readjusted the timer frquency and we'll just have to check on monday. just trail and error.....on the plus side the plants look bloody healthy, strong stems, big dark green fan leaves and lots of bud sites, only problem is they should really be drinking more, this WILL be corrected. at least its a lot fuckin better than too high a temp issue.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

Every thing i've read says to keep the day and night temps within about 10 degrees or so, my temps vary quite a bit more than that though


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

Good to know. There are so many growers down the allotment that always have a "tip" for ya like, fucking some of the stuff I get told is retarded. should have done some research into it myself without making a sweeping generalisation.

Anyway, got all my BW potted up in 18 litre pots, TGA gear hanging so smoke time!

Some pics.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha every fuckers gone airpot crazy..........lookin good mate!

Do me a favor fello airpot users drop some pics over at this thread, i told old Las id keep it goin for him but been quiet over there......

Airpots Club


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 27, 2012)

Was also thinkin abit ago, optimal temps for roots water up take is 20c/ 68f start gettin lower can slow it so if temps got very low surely the moisture in the pots would drop an could slow things down.........not sure if mj plants take up food in dark hours i think they grow durin that time....some thing else to look into lol

Anyhow whats every fucker got planned this fine saturday?


----------



## batf1nk (Oct 27, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Only a small grow for myself, 400w.

I'm actually dumping the airpots for my indoors man, they were a fucking pain in the arse to water for me. Keeping 1 running on a side by side this grow to appease me.

Not up to much today, smoking some sensi skunk #1 watching Mr Nice at the moment.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

well my door seal tape showed up today so im geting the door sealed of also i may as well rak3e the old gafa tape out and get the ducting hooked up,, if figyuring IF my temps are to cold then ima slide the glass of the hood a little bit to let sum of the hot air escape into the room rather than be sucked out.
thoughts on this?
ther was summet else but totally forgot lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

Quick question for u lads, I'm setting up this 6" fan and filter and I thot u could connect the rvk directly to the filter but it seems a really tight fit and didn't want to force it too much, can u do this? I know I've seen pics wer it's been done but is it supposed to be really tight. Just want to do away with the ducting between fan and filter if I can


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Quick question for u lads, I'm setting up this 6" fan and filter and I thot u could connect the rvk directly to the filter but it seems a really tight fit and didn't want to force it too much, can u do this? I know I've seen pics wer it's been done but is it supposed to be really tight. Just want to do away with the ducting between fan and filter if I can


the filter and fan prob have the same outer diameter, you either want a clamp or tape it directly to the top of the filter.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

I just set her all up ther now and just ducted between the fan and filter, there's a void in the room with a flu going up thru it so I just cut a hole in the board and vented out there, think it runs to the attic but it'll do the job


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

yeh im doing the exact same thing,, my filter is just sat on the celing board thru a hole into my room, ive got a rvk and assumed would be a simple fit,, i take it this is not the case? or will it depend on filter bands ect? fuk should be fun then under the filter il just duct to the light hood,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Household reverse osmosis units use a lot of water because they have low back pressure. As a result, they recover only 5 to 15 percent of the water entering the system. The remainder is discharged as waste water. Because waste water carries with it the rejected contaminants, methods to recover this water are not practical for household systems. Wastewater is typically connected to the house drains and will add to the load on the household septic system. An RO unit delivering 5 gallons of treated water per day may discharge anywhere between 20 and 90 gallons of waste water per day"
> 
> http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/h2oqual/watsys/ae1047w.htm#disadvantage
> 
> ...


Yeah yorkie the amount of water it takes to get pure from ya tap water is a lot no doubt there mate, theres alot of waste. Ofcourse hand watering with the RTW method is not really the best way to use RO because of this, my water bill is on the large side mate. With a reciculating system tho its spot on, far less RO water or tap water for that matter is needed. I still wouldnt be without mine mate im too used to it now and once i swap systems my water bill will fall by half i expect.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 27, 2012)

These are great for connecting your fans/filters together

http://www.hydrobuddy.co.uk/acatalog/Carbon_Filter_Fast_Clamp.html


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> These are great for connecting your fans/filters together
> 
> http://www.hydrobuddy.co.uk/acatalog/Carbon_Filter_Fast_Clamp.html


thats definitely the thing I coulda been doin with earlier jimmy, all sorted now tho but ill know the next time


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

what will i try first bb qrazy quake x smelly cherry or smellycherryxlarry,ogxsourdieselxchemdawg or qrazy quake x livers any info on yeild time size all that shiz lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

Few pics taken today, week 5 of 12/12

Thknk it's psycho, then exo then psycho, exo a wee bit of heat stress had light too close but moved it up a little


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

Left, middle and right of the space, few psycho on the far right and far left, middles exo

The thumbnail pics my walkway lol, not much to work with ffs


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 27, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> what will i try first bb qrazy quake x smelly cherry or smellycherryxlarry,ogxsourdieselxchemdawg or qrazy quake x livers any info on yeild time size all that shiz lol


I'd pop the smelly cherry x Larry og first. That sounds like it'll be a quality strain!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

might hows the grow,seen my exo?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 27, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> might hows the grow,seen my exo?


Yh mate, it's shooting up fast now eh! How's the cropicanna? Mine is coming along nicely, I'll update my journal tmoro and let u know mate. How many blue angel did u plant?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

the 3 in my journal mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 27, 2012)

Just had a nosey at your journal. Left a comment too. Their growing fast as, under that MH man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

im gunna have t oinnvest in a MH bulb for veg in next grow i think,,they seem to be the shizzle in veg way better than HPS


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

U can get mh bulbs that u can put in a hps ballast I think can't u? Hps does the job for me, I won't be changing


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2012)

ive got 2 qravy quake and 1 qq x livers....my exo x dreamtime grew balls the fucker, only thing thats really annoyed me is i did them all 12/12 from seeds so its too late to clone them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

yeh parantly a 600mh willw ork fine in a 600 hps ballast

just thinking what ima use as a temp plant stand as one has got a propper lean on, thinking coathanger till tomorrow wen i get down the garden centere


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh parantly a 600mh willw ork fine in a 600 hps ballast
> 
> just thinking what ima use as a temp plant stand as one has got a propper lean on, thinking coathanger till tomorrow wen i get down the garden centere



if ur in airpots ice just tie a piece of string through one of the top holes and pull your main stem back over and tie it off, or an old metal coat hanger like u said and fashion something up.


----------



## RobotBoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Whats everyone in the UK smoking tonight?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

A mix of exo and psychosis, I gave a guy a few clones and he got em mixed up, never kept the plants seperate so not to sure what's what, it's all mixed up lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds wicked. I have some crappy hash. Just finished of my stash of white widow and pineapple express last week


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh parantly a 600mh willw ork fine in a 600 hps ballast
> 
> just thinking what ima use as a temp plant stand as one has got a propper lean on, thinking coathanger till tomorrow wen i get down the garden centere


Just get canes from b n q. Cheap as chips m8. Move yer plants around aswel. Stops them leaning towards the strongest part of light


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2012)

Im smoking on some crappy AK from one of the local scroats


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> A mix of exo and psychosis, I gave a guy a few clones and he got em mixed up, never kept the plants seperate so not to sure what's what, it's all mixed up lol


Psyco has a fruity taste....exo tastes like shit. Simples


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Im smoking on some crappy AK from one of the local scroats


Flash dried weed.....canny beat the sore throat.lol


----------



## RobotBoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Better that crappy unknown hash 



Saerimmner said:


> Im smoking on some crappy AK from one of the local scroats


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Psyco has a fruity taste....exo tastes like shit. Simples


Lol the day people listen to ur advice bill is prob the same they listen to ic3s lmao 

Ur green knowledge is up there with this is proper "goldseal" 

It ok m8 people will still buy ur pyscho cuts just cause u got no exo to sell don't panic


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

And no exo or pyscho lovetrip from me I'm bout to out the exo after outing the pyscho, and long has the livers n slh been gone. They all smell too much for me, got some white russian bout to germ but even that's just a short thing cause that's hardly low odour lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Psyco has a fruity taste....exo tastes like shit. Simples


I ggot an o of the stuff of him and its a mixed in a bag an I'm fucked if I'm sniffing every bit to find out what's what

ive still actually got a bit of bills "goldseal" does good when u want and joint but don't wanna get too stoned


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

What u think off the pics sambo for 5 weeks, I'd be surprised if they wer ready in another 3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

ok so it seems MAYBE i mite not have buried them deep as i should as 3 are propper leaning, so used 3 plastic stick outa the kids old toy mat thing and tied em up till i get the stands,, they wer leanig away from the light not towards it,, i say away but its more theangle they was hanging off,, i tried the holes thing with the irpots but the leans furtehr up than that,, shit happens lol

selaed up my door about 85% u cant see through the crakcs nw and if u cant see the light then the smell cant get out the same way,just waitingf or my expanding foam for round egdes of the room, deff ordering summore plant stands in the week if i dont get to the range tomorrow, they seema good investment eitherway,

deff spotted the PE my man was rite the pic he spotted it on, its way ahead of the other 5 and seen as how its a 8 week finisher thats about rite


also

noticed that sum of the plants calyxys on the stem,the hairs are a light browney/orange colour rather than white,

also (lol)
as regaerds to PH wtf can i use as a bauufer to set my probe up? fuking last time i checked my tap water a yr ago it was 7.0 BUT checked today and its 7.2 but bare in mind a yrs a long time,, after adding nutes and rhiz it was 5.8?? does that sound rite? can ph go down with the addition of nutes?
lol qestions over, doing the ducting tomorrow wen im bored


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2012)

bill, ill fone you tomorrow bout that thing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Put them claws away sambo.lol Exo doesnt work for me, that why I dont like it. Really does need a veg. I know nothing bout nothing(saidin a spanish accent)


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What u think off the pics sambo for 5 weeks, I'd be surprised if they wer ready in another 3


Well what do I no mg I don't sell or half sell of what our mega grower mr ccup is lol

I think they look good m8 and I fink ur hit ur targets no worries but it will all taste sameish.

Some numptys I care not to name name names forget exo and pyscho so the legand says come from the same people lolol

Its been nown for many a year that exo and pyscho come from the same peeps and there very little difference.

Spose that's just FaCT and not just DiMPLEs??? Lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

I know its from the exodus crew but they are different m8. Com on....psyco is defo fruitier. No?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

If u want the claws out bill ur not be on the thread again for 2-3month same as before, just same as u tell ic3 don't be giving out info u obviously no jack about, exo n pycho both cream liver for buzz in the time, yet before u grew them u was jazzing in nokstrap bout how strong my liver was at 8wks lmao livers couldn't get anybody who has a real tolerance stoned at 8wks lol and on top of the what I no m8 and then on top of the goldseal malarky lol then I got every righty to call u out.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuck you said FACT.....my humble apologies.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> If u want the claws out bill ur not be on the thread again for 2-3month same as before, just same as I u tell ic3 don't be giving out info u obviously no jack about.


Eh??? Whats your prob now


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Well what do I no mg I don't sell or half sell of what our mega grower mr ccup is lol
> 
> I think they look good m8 and I fink ur hit ur targets no worries but it will all taste sameish.
> 
> ...


The bit Of a mix in smokin at the minutes nice so if it turns out like this ill be happy, if it all tastes the same or not ill be keepin it seperate an you'll get a little tester when shes dried, see what ye think of hydro


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

Forgodýsujen bill just member it aint ic3 ya winding ufghjkledsp lololol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

Ffs I think this ic3 things contagious


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

fuk of the lot of ya!!!! LMAO
i will agree tho these exo do need sum veg,, i did 2 weeks under my 600 (old bulb) and they got a propper lean on, weras other strains ive done with no veg ive not had this probelm )


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

alreet ladies.. you all on the rag or what? 


EDIT: yay broke 3000 posts... 3000 posts of nothing but bullshit


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

Plants look good mg if any worries bout sales contacts me when sold n ur happilly get ya supermarket refund lmao not that I'm saying that bout u geezer far from it.

But people saying exo taste "simples" compared to pyscho gets my back up amongst other reasons, but the main reason being that's BULLSHIT no matter how much dutch cock they may wana suck on 2wk visit lol

There's very little difference, u smoked it yaself.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> alreet ladies.. you all on the rag or what?
> 
> 
> EDIT: yay broke 3000 posts... 3000 posts of nothing but bullshit


On the rag I wished I had that excuse lol just ya usual bullshite m8.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Plants look good mg if any worries bout sales contacts me when sold n ur happilly get ya supermarket refund lmao not that I'm saying that bout u geezer far from it.
> 
> But people saying exo taste "simples" compared to pyscho gets my back up amongst other reasons, but the main reason being that's BULLSHIT no matter how much dutch cock they may wana suck on 2wk visit lol
> 
> There's very little difference, u smoked it yaself.


Dunno what the fuck ur tryin ye get at at the start ther but fuck u anyway lol

as for the taste, I'm only really gettin a proper smoke at it now and what I'm smokin all seems similar. The first test I was givin I think I preferred the psycho and its growin good for me too but goina try holdin on to both anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

Only getting proper smoke now mg is that 50 a 3g proper smoke or proper smoke lol u askd for that with the fuck u anyway lol 

I give up anyway ill b growing shitty seedsman I no not smell strains before long, I'm done with the clone-only wars nuffing better for smoking but for growing different story unfortunatly.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol it's 50 a 3G either ways matey,! No point in startin a price war lol

i had enough of fuckin about with strains I just want to concentrate on these for a while


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

ook so lets put it anotherway, what the BEST,EASIEST stress free strain to grow.?


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

Well stop asking n bitchin then and go back to what ya good at the bomb making, like I say a million times ya won't grow wrong wit pyscho or exo.....


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ook so lets put it anotherway, what the BEST,EASIEST stress free strain to grow.?


Stick to the pill getting n selling cause bomb making aint for u like our irish friends!!! and neither is growing at least he can do that lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

god sake i thought i was getting a g for a 10 spot?was bad!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

lol sambo u moody cunt!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Well stop asking n bitchin then and go back to what ya good at the bomb making, like I say a million times ya won't grow wrong wit pyscho or exo.....


Its all peace over here m8, yous are the guys with all the murdering psychos lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 27, 2012)

I try not to discriminate ic3 lol each can have a lil sambo love or hate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I try not to discriminate ic3 lol each can have a lil sambo love or hate lol


fukin marmite pal!!! least we both know wer [email protected]'s
u tried this new tv series last resort? rather good


----------



## dura72 (Oct 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ook so lets put it anotherway, what the BEST,EASIEST stress free strain to grow.?


 the church.....decent smoke , decent yield, no problems , mould resistant, fuckin IDIOT proof. and the seeds are cheap. 8 weeks flower with 4 weeks veg in soil with bio bizz nutes under a 600 and you'll pull 3 oz a plant all day long , fuck around with coco and pk and you'll double it. fuckin spastic proof plants, i fucking love it.


----------



## Cheeseydew (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone used plant magic soil bloom? if so would you say it was any good?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

isn't that supposed to be an "outdoor variety" ?
meaning less than ideal indoors I guess..



Cheeseydew said:


> frisian dew i hear


----------



## Cheeseydew (Oct 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> isn't that supposed to be an "outdoor variety" ?
> meaning less than ideal indoors I guess..


yeah sorry was to older post than the 1 above just figured how to do the speech bubble thing


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Weird question but why aren't there any weed parades here in England like there are in Canada or America ?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

or spain or denmark or australia or netherlands..



budup16 said:


> Weird question but why aren't there any weed parades here in England like there are in Canada or America ?


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah they were just the ones that came to mine first, we have to be one of the only country's that aren't using mj for medicinal purposes really pisses me off


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

budup16 said:


> Yeah they were just the ones that came to mine first, we have to be one of the only country's that aren't using mj for medicinal purposes really pisses me off


Thank fuck we dont


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

you'd have to become a "care giver" lol




supersillybilly said:


> Thank fuck we dont


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Honestly wouldn't bother me that much growing a shit load of mj selling some off to those who need it would be awesome lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuck.. it fucking happened again. I been sitting her for an hour, I looked at the clock and hour ago and it was 1h15.
Thanks daylight savings...


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

Clocks go back an hour tonite don't they..


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

...........................



Mastergrow said:


> Clocks go back an hour tonite don't they..





mantiszn said:


> Fuck.. it fucking happened again. I been sitting her for an hour, I looked at the clock and hour ago and it was 1h15.
> Thanks daylight savings...


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

What time do they go back ? *loads another bowl in anticipation*


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Does that mean i need to change my timer.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

budup16 said:


> What time do they go back ? *loads another bowl in anticipation*


Just whenever m8


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

only if you need your lights to come on or go off at the specific time they used to.



supersillybilly said:


> Does that mean i need to change my timer.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

2 o clock
hahahahahahha just whenever.. what whenever they feel like it.. or whenever you change your watch.



supersillybilly said:


> Just whenever m8


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuck it there going back at 520 means I get 2 420's tonight lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Does that mean i need to change my timer.lol


Aye bill, if its a digital timer make sure and go thru and change every days setting and you'll be good


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah fuck it, ill just drink more stella


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sb just been reading your grow journal and htf did you get clone only here in the UK?!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Magic.....


----------



## budup16 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well your gonna have to teach me wizardry then lol because ive wanted a few clone only strains for a while and can't find em anywhere!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2012)

Watch me do a magic trick right now. I'm gonna disappear by fucking off.

night you fucking psychopaths


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

chuffed as fuck got 50 quid fine for 2 plants,cuntsdone well tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> And no exo or pyscho lovetrip from me I'm bout to out the exo after outing the pyscho, and long has the livers n slh been gone. They all smell too much for me, got some white russian bout to germ but even that's just a short thing cause that's hardly low odour lol


i was going to say the WR got quite a strong smell on it lol

i trimmed a few bits of budd off the bottom of the exo because it was too close to the top of the coco. i smoked it and got quite a good buzz from something thats only flowered for 4 weeks  i cant wait to try it at 8 now


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

budup16 said:


> Weird question but why aren't there any weed parades here in England like there are in Canada or America ?



this is the UK thread not the ENGLAND thread...short for UNITED KINGDOM....this means its 4 kingdoms not 1, england, ireland , scotland and wales. the union of the scotish and english crowns was in 1603 when the scottish king james the 6th took over the english crowns and in 1707 the parliaments were unified under good queen anne........just sayin!!! fuckin english!!! think they're the only fuckers on this bloody island. fuckin german immigrants...piss off back to saxony and hanover and let us get back to burning virgins in wickermen and building big stone calendars....it was peaceful in the old days....


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

haha^

and they killed the last French, I mean Scottish Queen. how rude, the bar-stewarts! In fact was that not Jimmy's maw?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

think so....problem with trying to actaully give any european monarch a nationality is they're that fuckin interbread its jist impossible, french, greek, dutch, german , italian, spanish....fuck knows.....just fuckin eurotrash.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

exactly, kind of my point with the French/Scottish thing. Blue blood my arse, they still bleed and die like the rest, they just have better health care and out of proportion body parts. Marrying each other over the centuries to gain power then killing off their own families for yet more power. And we are all supposed to bow to them while our forefathers have done their killing for them, and dying for them. Yes, av hud ma fukkin weetabix cunts!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> chuffed as fuck got 50 quid fine for 2 plants,cuntsdone well tho


cheers lads nice one aye!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

too right lad. better than a poke in the eye with a plastic daf!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

i know i was shocked he he,and a poke in the eye with a shitty stick


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

great result mate.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

5 quis every 2 weeks nice one,it will add 2 my other 3 x 150 fines lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2012)

U gonna bother with the landlord then growshit? Was u that the landlord let them selfs in wasn't it?

Morning, morning.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ook so lets put it anotherway, what the BEST,EASIEST stress free strain to grow.?


Northern lights


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

church is northern lights x super skunk cross


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2012)

so whats everyone upto today then?
I`m mjust indoors bored n skint as normal, getting pissed off not being able to grow though, been far too long


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> so whats everyone upto today then?
> I`m mjust indoors bored n skint as normal, getting pissed off not being able to grow though, been far too long



im just chilling with my wee lad today, he's watchin cartoons on netflix and im hard wired into my laptop, gonna give my small grow a water/feed today....trying to get them to take a litre a day....i know what its like not growing mate, think i went about 5 or 6 months after my bust , still came in here but it felt like being a fuckin peeping tom at times watchin people having sex and all you could mange was wank outside in the cold.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2012)

Yup its just annoying as we are struggling financially and a few grows would sort us out nicely but the longer I go without growing then the more of my eqpt I have to sell just to keep a roof over our heads and the more I sell the more I have to replace with no money lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> so whats everyone upto today then?
> I`m mjust indoors bored n skint as normal, getting pissed off not being able to grow though, been far too long


Feeling fucking ill now and for most the day no doubt.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup its just annoying as we are struggling financially and a few grows would sort us out nicely but the longer I go without growing then the more of my eqpt I have to sell just to keep a roof over our heads and the more I sell the more I have to replace with no money lol


yeah the cash is bloody nice! that last one of mine was only 8 oz but it arrived at just the perfect moment and cleared my feet, im not interested in beinga millionaire, just enough to runa car , keep a house , get the kids what they need and occasionally get wasted. 2 grand every 8 weeks is more than enough.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah the cash is bloody nice! that last one of mine was only 8 oz but it arrived at just the perfect moment and cleared my feet, im not interested in beinga millionaire, just enough to runa car , keep a house , get the kids what they need and occasionally get wasted. 2 grand every 8 weeks is more than enough.


Yup im the same as you mate, dont want anything fancy just enough to get thru day to day life, annoying thing is though if i was growing would only take me 2-3 grows to get completely out of debt and back on an even keel but every week/month im not growing so the amount grows n gets farther away.

If only there were landlords on here that needed a new tenant lmao


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

im still waiting on the court case on my eviction as well just now but according to some people in the know its highly unlikely it'll happpen....its just like an itch i cant scratch though, its up on the 19th of december so with any luck thats when it'll finish. im currently with-holding rent from the council while im waiting on the outcome, my mums holdin it for me. my houseing benefit stopped about 2 weeks ago so im well enough sorted. if it goes tits up i'll have £800 ready to get a private let. i dont really want to move , ive been here for almost ten years but its only a 1 b/room flat so its not big deal, i wouldnt move far and ive enough mates to help if i have to also being a painter and decorator i can sort up any place i get. i know come xmas i'll have no real issues( i bloody hope)


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2012)

Well hopefully it all goes smoothly for ya fella 

Just so hard to get along in life thses days unless u either have £20k+ coming in or something dodgy on the side, I actually get penalised for working n doing overtime ffs


----------



## Nightmaresgrowing (Oct 28, 2012)

"There must be a good 1000 people in the uk who have strains 20+ years old." I had a thread about the oldest plant and someone stopped by with this. I wanted to go to the source and see if you guys have come accross any old plants, and if you knew how to keep outdoor plants alive for that long


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

notice when your not growing 10 weeks fly in?,lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

Nightmaresgrowing said:


> "There must be a good 1000 people in the uk who have strains 20+ years old." I had a thread about the oldest plant and someone stopped by with this. I wanted to go to the source and see if you guys have come accross any old plants, and if you knew how to keep outdoor plants alive for that long


breeders boutque has the most uk old strains from clone only,FALL50 for 50% discount


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2012)

I was just saying there's 1000s in the uk who grow cheese,pyschosis,livers all 3 of them been around 20+ years. I didn't read the op just see the oldest plant title.

They been around that length of time through cloning, aint much chance of keeping outdoor plants alive through 1 uk winter let alone 20+ with our climate.


----------



## Nightmaresgrowing (Oct 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I was just saying there's 1000s in the uk who grow cheese,pyschosis,livers all 3 of them been around 20+ years. I didn't read the op just see the oldest plant title.
> 
> They been around that length of time through cloning, aint much chance of keeping outdoor plants alive through 1 uk winter let alone 20+ with our climate.


ah I see. I heard about bob marleys personal grow, but all search results came up empty, I heard he had plants that had been alive for a long time


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> notice when your not growing 10 weeks fly in?,lol


This grows flyin in for me, onto what should be the last 3-4 weeks now and I bet it fuckin drags in, especially when u need it asap


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 28, 2012)

How u getting with the smell control mg? They start to really get there stink on from wk 5-6.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> How u getting with the smell control mg? They start to really get there stink on from wk 5-6.


all good so far m8, the fan and filters still on a timer at 18/6, for the 6 hours its off I haven't noticed anything yet, all that might change in a week or two tho. In the room there's another wall that's all sealed up so that should help any smell gettin out too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

yeh im just into week 4 now,, sealed up the door and gunna be up in the attick today to get the extractor hooked up and duckting thru the roof of my grow room, also sum small holes to fill from old plugs,, may as well make it as air tight as possible,
these could have done with another week veg time, the main stem hasent put much bulk on aand has a propper lean on, ima get sumo those green plant canes u get and havwe to learnmyself how to tie a plant up properly,as i seen sum propper charolttes webs on here lol,
i think wer about the same stage MG im at day 29 now and just started boost

extractor on 12-12 with my light then 15 minute intervals the other 12 hrs sounds good or maybe the 18-6 il see how it works out for you

and yup 10 weeks FLIES wen u aint growin


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

This is one of the first times I actually stored the date I went to 12/12 and I'm 36 days today. I usually give boost way before now but I'm only givin them there first boost today, boost for nearly 2 weeks and then start with the ripen


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im just into week 4 now,, sealed up the door and gunna be up in the attick today to get the extractor hooked up and duckting thru the roof of my grow room, also sum small holes to fill from old plugs,, may as well make it as air tight as possible,
> these could have done with another week veg time, the main stem hasent put much bulk on aand has a propper lean on, ima get sumo those green plant canes u get and havwe to learnmyself how to tie a plant up properly,as i seen sum propper charolttes webs on here lol,
> i think wer about the same stage MG im at day 29 now and just started boost
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan ice so loads of updates then lol,Has anyone tryed the new ionics pk boost?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> sounds like a plan ice so loads of updates then lol,Has anyone tryed the new ionics pk boost?


I seem that New Ionic ok boost stuff, it's ionics I use but it just there normal boost I got, probably the same shit with a new name


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> This is one of the first times I actually stored the date I went to 12/12 and I'm 36 days today. I usually give boost way before now but I'm only givin them there first boost today, boost for nearly 2 weeks and then start with the ripen


u in soil or coco m8?
dont we run boost till the end like? and how stable are your EXO?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u in soil or coco m8?
> dont we run boost till the end like? and how stable are your EXO?


Im in clay pebbles, I think in the wilmas systems if using ripen u just give them the ripen on its own for the last 10 days or so, need to look into that again

The exo are ok, does look like some of the branches will fall over when the weight packs on a bit but cos the space is totally filled I'm hopin they all hold each other up, I can't get to the back plants or anywhere near them, that space really is all I got to work with like

remember that's 2 9 pot big wilmas takin up the whole floor space almost and I can't move anything, no moving pots or fuckall in here so there goina have to all hold each other up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2012)

My DIY areocloner works, happy days!

The cuts have been in about 3-4 days and the stem tips on a couple are starting to fatten up and split with white nobbles!

A couple more days and I should have a photo to show you all.

Hell yeah!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

i normall y run pk 13/14 or boost to the end. never used ripen though. any good?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i normall y run pk 13/14 or boost to the end. never used ripen though. any good?


i used it last time on a strain I hadn't tried before so dunno what it done for it, was nice smoke but so ill give it ago again with this lot


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im at day 29 now and just started boost


i give mine boost from the start of flower mate. tomorrow will be the start of week 5 so ill give them some pk 13/14

i used ripen last time and didnt really notice much difference from the first time i grew the same strain with just a flush for the last 2 weeks. the first time i was in soil and the last time i was in coco tho so that could have played a part.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrt have u used ripen in the wilma system?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2389177
> 
> Im in clay pebbles, I think in the wilmas systems if using ripen u just give them the ripen on its own for the last 10 days or so, need to look into that again
> 
> ...


yorkie noticed the same with mine wen he came to take cuts how skinny the branches wer, ul proll6y def need sum kind of supprt for them buds mater mine are leaning like fuk and using toys from the kids to use as poles to tie them up lmao shit happens,them plant stands should solve the problme



The Yorkshireman said:


> My DIY areocloner works, happy days!
> 
> The cuts have been in about 3-4 days and the stem tips on a couple are starting to fatten up and split with white nobbles!
> 
> ...


yey!! so u may get a full grow done by autumn 2013 



mrt1980 said:


> i give mine boost from the start of flower mate. tomorrow will be the start of week 5 so ill give them some pk 13/14
> 
> i used ripen last time and didnt really notice much difference from the first time i grew the same strain with just a flush for the last 2 weeks. the first time i was in soil and the last time i was in coco tho so that could have played a part.


well i just started boost last night, im going to everyday feeding schedule, gonna have to keep a eye on em and whatnot, bets way i suppose even if it does make your grow seem longer checking everyday  good times


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Mrt have u used ripen in the wilma system?


no mate. i didnt get round to using the wilma. still waiting on the council to fit new windows and do the insulation on the outside of my walls so went with coco in air pots instead so i could move them if i had to lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i just started boost last night, im going to everyday feeding schedule, gonna have to keep a eye on em and whatnot, bets way i suppose even if it does make your grow seem longer checking everyday  good times


i check them every day anyway. i like going up and having a look. it beats watching mr tumble with the kids lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah wilmas not handy moved, especially if the roots have growin down into the res, next run I'm goina wrap the inside of the pots like fuck with root matting and try and keep the roots in the pot, think if I do that and keep them smaller then they might not get as fucking bushy, only thing I can think of tryin, if that don't work I'm goina try coco in the wilma pots and maybe even get airpots for it too


----------



## RobotBoy (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking for some new seeds. This will be my forth grow so still a bit of a beginner. What strains are good for low smell and easy to grow? I have an Attitude account so I prefer to get them from there. Any help would be greatly apreciated


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

church....once again
cheap easy idiot proof.( the sorta birds ic3 tends to need)


----------



## RobotBoy (Oct 28, 2012)

Wicked al have a look at that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yey!! so u may get a full grow done by autumn 2013


Funny fucker, I'll be sat chopping and smoking come new years eve pal.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

ive two crops befor chrimbo to look forward to. then the next 2 will be end of february. this organisation stuff is bloody good, nice to be sober at times.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

lol yeh im kinda feeling using the calender like, lets me know exaktly wer i am in the grow, beets last time wer i was seeming to be in week 10 for like 5 weeks lmao
lot to be said for being organised


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Wicked al have a look at that.


white widow,ak 48 breedres boutique has good strains FALL 50 for 50% OFF good deald


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah wilmas not handy moved, especially if the roots have growin down into the res, next run I'm goina wrap the inside of the pots like fuck with root matting and try and keep the roots in the pot, think if I do that and keep them smaller then they might not get as fucking bushy, only thing I can think of tryin, if that don't work I'm goina try coco in the wilma pots and maybe even get airpots for it too


i saw something the other day that someone modified their wilma to have the roots in the rez as a DWC. he run it along side another wilma run normally but i dont think he posted the difference tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i saw something the other day that someone modified their wilma to have the roots in the rez as a DWC. he run it along side another wilma run normally but i dont think he posted the difference tho


i just wana get this system growin plants that are a bit more manageable and not as bushy, there too much lower growth that'll amount to fuck all, I know I could cut off the lower growth but I ain't got the space to move never mind trim shit. It'll all go to bubble hash anyway. Goina be a nightmare to trim these as well. I think if I can keep the roots in the pot and outta the rez it might help, just a guess but gotta try something nxt time


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> i just wana get this system growin plants that are a bit more manageable and not as bushy, there too much lower growth that'll amount to fuck all, I know I could cut off the lower growth but I ain't got the space to move never mind trim shit. It'll all go to bubble hash anyway. Goina be a nightmare to trim these as well. I think if I can keep the roots in the pot and outta the rez it might help, just a guess but gotta try something nxt time


i know what you mean. when i run bubblegum it was bushy as fuck. i got 8oz off 5 plants and i spent 8hrs trimming the biggest one. i want to get the wilma set up and do a scrog with a seperate screen above each pot instead of 1 big screen. then i can take each pot out to trim in my other tent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know what you mean. when i run bubblegum it was bushy as fuck. i got 8oz off 5 plants and i spent 8hrs trimming the biggest one. i want to get the wilma set up and do a scrog with a seperate screen above each pot instead of 1 big screen. then i can take each pot out to trim in my other tent


you can buy them screens cant u? or just make your own remeber the screen needs to be bigger than the top of the pot so the legs go out like this / from each corner


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know what you mean. when i run bubblegum it was bushy as fuck. i got 8oz off 5 plants and i spent 8hrs trimming the biggest one. i want to get the wilma set up and do a scrog with a seperate screen above each pot instead of 1 big screen. then i can take each pot out to trim in my other tent


If ur planning on being able to move each plant then you'll need plenty off root matting inside as well to keep the roots in, one time I used the root matting as an after thot and wrapped a good bit of it around the bbottom of the pots on the outside but the roots just busy there way thru it. If its on the inside tho the roots shouldn't find the holes in the pots, therefore they should stay in, right?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> church....once again
> cheap easy idiot proof.( the sorta birds ic3 tends to need)


what size pots were the final pots u used with the bio bizz nutes and 4 week veg,to get 3oz per plant????. you've caught my interest


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

got a laptop i5 processor here if anyonew ants it,, dont want anything for it,forgot i even had it,, lol 
fuking sudays,,fuk all to watch,,fuk all to do


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you can buy them screens cant u? or just make your own remeber the screen needs to be bigger than the top of the pot so the legs go out like this / from each corner


i was thinking of a metal 1/2m square, pea netting covering it with 2 bars coming up from the pot/stuck into the clay pebbles. so if the main trunk of the plant stretches it will have some give in it.


Mastergrow said:


> If ur planning on being able to move each plant then you'll need plenty off root matting inside as well to keep the roots in, one time I used the root matting as an after thot and wrapped a good bit of it around the bbottom of the pots on the outside but the roots just busy there way thru it. If its on the inside tho the roots shouldn't find the holes in the pots, therefore they should stay in, right?


would steel gauze do the trick?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> what size pots were the final pots u used with the bio bizz nutes and 4 week veg,to get 3oz per plant????. you've caught my interest



mmmm, wee while since i first done it but i'm sure i started seeds in little half litre pots for 2 weeks, 4 weeks in 5litrre and the finals )about 3 days befor my light change, i think) were around 10 maybe 12 litres....i honestly cant rate the plant high enough, i absolutely love it.....its not a 'ferrari' or 'rolls royce' but its not a 'corsa with a bean can exhaust'....its a good 2 litre ford focus.( im REALY REALLY REALLY missing my driving licence)


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

Maybe that would do m8 but I think the root matting will do the job

i had one of the proper scrogg nets for the tent, the metal one. There a good job, mine was a 1m tent but u can get them for the 1.2. Once there in there's no moving the plants tho. Two plants in the wilma filled the scrogg in no time


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> mmmm, wee while since i first done it but i'm sure i started seeds in little half litre pots for 2 weeks, 4 weeks in 5litrre and the finals )about 3 days befor my light change, i think) were around 10 maybe 12 litres....i honestly cant rate the plant high enough, i absolutely love it.....its not a 'ferrari' or 'rolls royce' but its not a 'corsa with a bean can exhaust'....its a good 2 litre ford focus.( im REALY REALLY REALLY missing my driving licence)


cheers for that info mate. Im going to give it a whirl, see what she gives me. I watched the GHS video of the curch and it caught my eye. Whats she like for feeding??


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> cheers for that info mate. Im going to give it a whirl, see what she gives me. I watched the GHS video of the curch and it caught my eye. Whats she like for feeding??


 in the finals it was every 3rd day, sumtimes 2nd, with 2 1/2 litres at full strength on the 2nd week. first grow no supplements , next 2 i used treacle. i was using epsom salts day 11 and day 36 at a rate of a tea-spoon per 10 litres of water. had a cpl of hermies but i stopped it dead with dutch master reverse( and learned a helluva lot about hermise in the process)


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks very much dura. Will run it next along with blue cheese x angelheart.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 28, 2012)

Got the heater an stat in yesterday but run out of time so just gotta do the final connection to the socket I spurred off an program the stat which is usually a propa ball ache lol then gunna give it it's 1st run tonight.....


----------



## stev0121 (Oct 28, 2012)

Im from the Uk and it cold as fuck right about now.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 28, 2012)

Fuckin hell soz about the chedz styley lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe that would do m8 but I think the root matting will do the job
> 
> i had one of the proper scrogg nets for the tent, the metal one. There a good job, mine was a 1m tent but u can get them for the 1.2. Once there in there's no moving the plants tho. Two plants in the wilma filled the scrogg in no time


where do you get the root matting from then mate?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 28, 2012)

stev0121 said:


> Im from the Uk and it cold as fuck right about now.



hi mate and welcome , pull up a chair and be a cunt. apologies about ic3male before we start, he's our resident spastic. although we do take turns at caring for him...................and yes pukka i hate picking up my laptop to turn it round.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 28, 2012)

ye we are cunts like,and dicks!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> where do you get the root matting from then mate?


id say u get it at any hydro shop


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening lads. Nice little drive for me today up north and for once no idiots on the road, well worth the trip and the exo has now taken up residence in my veg cab. Happy dayz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

just been tomy room,, seems ther looking orite,, the PE has clearly showed herself,
decided that the extractor till i get sum sort of rubber to sit it on il leave of thru the day and have my fann kick in for 15 mins then off for 30 then bak on for 15 keep that air circulating as jimmy said,,, the pongs started but not real bad since i sealed the door of, so carbnon filter not needed today,maybe tomorrow lol

question..

ordered sum of that expanding foam spray to seal under the stud wall round the sides of the room, will i need o remove the plants before i seal them or will they be fine as long as ther no directly expaosed.?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2012)

Well I've had to order some paper suits to wear when watering, this big bush bloody STINKS and it hasn't started forming buds yet!

It's only been sat in the bath for 20 mins and my whole house now reeks. I came downstairs, opened the living room door and the girlfriend had to run to the kitchen sink to throw up!

Wicked!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 28, 2012)

I did ave a butchers ic at ya gals but the pics were a bit fuzy mate and couldnt make out the pe although i do ave my suspicions, as i said you will soon know lol. That expanding foam gives off no fumes as far as i know if thats what ya worried about, well the stuff ive used dont so you'll be good to go mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I did ave a butchers ic at ya gals but the pics were a bit fuzy mate and couldnt make out the pe although i do ave my suspicions, as i said you will soon know lol. That expanding foam gives off no fumes as far as i know if thats what ya worried about, well the stuff ive used dont so you'll be good to go mate.



kewl,, well the pe is clearnley visable amongst them now,, and as a 8 week finsiher like u said its ahead of the others  much chunkier too and no lean on her,, good job cloning my man,, should grabbed another couple of ya lols

melling cush crystaly as fuk,, stciky as anything


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 28, 2012)

She will look like she can come down at 7wks mate and i mean she will look propper done lol, if ya can let it go 8 tho. I chop at around the 7 mark but i do that for other reasons lol. The fairy can make one more round of PE then i hear its gone, sad but true lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> She will look like she can come down at 7wks mate and i mean she will look propper done lol, if ya can let it go 8 tho. I chop at around the 7 mark but i do that for other reasons lol. The fairy can make one more round of PE then i hear its gone, sad but true lol.


as a fast finisher its temting as fuk!!,
i said to myself i would put the equip away at the end of this grow,,, or i may put the good equip away and use the old stuff for another one hmmmm

shit thats temting


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 28, 2012)

You'll do another one mate haha, once ya get the bug its hard to stop. Yeah the main reason i kept her was she's a quick girl, she smells nice too. I just wish she was stronger thats my only gripe with her, but overall shes a pretty dam fine lass.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You'll do another one mate haha, once ya get the bug its hard to stop. Yeah the main reason i kept her was she's a quick girl, she smells nice too. I just wish she was stronger thats my only gripe with her, but overall shes a pretty dam fine lass.


wens the last batch gunna be done? i got like wat5 weeks left maybe? be good for a cas$ crop after new yr


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 28, 2012)

few weeks mate then its game over for her


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 28, 2012)

Evening lads . Only now coming around from a heavy night in town . Got bottled by a bouncer last night fucking twat just a bit unlucky he didn't notice my bro behind me former welsh boxing champion at 60kg the saying the bigger they are the harder they fall always springs into mind when I'm with the skinny prick but his right hand can do some damage lol . Anyway how are you all ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Evening lads . Only now coming around from a heavy night in town . Got bottled by a bouncer last night fucking twat just a bit unlucky he didn't notice my bro behind me former welsh boxing champion at 60kg the saying the bigger they are the harder they fall always springs into mind when I'm with the skinny prick but his right hand can do some damage lol . Anyway how are you all ?


welsh what? lol do the welsh have champions? shit haha

good man how many stiches u [email protected]? or did the fucker just bounce like a peanut butter jar?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> welsh what? lol do the welsh have champions? shit haha


the welsh had calzaghe! probably the greatest champion of all time


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 28, 2012)

I seen the fucker with it didn't think he was going to do it for a sec as he was behind another guy fucker just bounced of my head managed to miss most of it good night though haha


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

If you are going to bottle someone, do it right ffs. Budvar or Newcastle brown bottles are absolutely required. 

Hope yer alright rolla!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

In a bad way today. 30th bash on Friday, stag do sat night into Sunday all night/day sesh. There are photos knocking about of me in a Nazi SS cap. serious words from my missus...


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Being drunk and wearing funny outfits, Don seems to be a theme with you, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

there does seem to be a pattern eh. i'm hurting in ways i didn't think i could today.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

you deserve to hurt, the SS where naughty boys!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

goose stepping to the local corner shop for tabs was not my finest hour admittedly. the shopkeeper was stunned.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 29, 2012)

DST said:


> If you are going to bottle someone, do it right ffs. Budvar or Newcastle brown bottles are absolutely required.
> 
> Hope yer alright rolla!


buckfast bottles make a mess,cheep glass,dont get them in clubs tho,just as well


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 29, 2012)

white widow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## rollajoint (Oct 29, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> white widow



Thats 1 bushy bitch mate lll


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 29, 2012)

DST said:


> If you are going to bottle someone, do it right ffs. Budvar or Newcastle brown bottles are absolutely required.
> 
> Hope yer alright rolla!


Yea all good cheers m8 

how we all doing ?


----------



## crazymanny00 (Oct 29, 2012)

wassup guys got two plants ready to flower soon what do we think?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2012)

Afternoon all, didnt get sacked today so might have to carry on working lmao bugger


----------



## marley321 (Oct 29, 2012)

well lads anyone here use a contactor or is there any need?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Contractors all the time, but I think we are probably talking about different things....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2012)

marley321 said:


> well lads anyone here use a contactor or is there any need?


I find the lights fuck up them shitty grasslin timers without a contactor, but since I been using digital timers there seems no need for them


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

marley321 said:


> well lads anyone here use a contactor or is there any need?


Cheap timers will work, but the ones i used often failed to turn off and on here and there.

http://www.enviro-gro-lites.co.uk/IP44-TIMER.asp

Got one of those, works just great. Has a contactor built in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cheap timers will work, but the ones i used often failed to turn off and on here and there.
> 
> http://www.enviro-gro-lites.co.uk/IP44-TIMER.asp
> 
> Got one of those, works just great. Has a contactor built in.


cheap enuf those tt, I find using the digital timers they always work for me and u can get them at 3 for a tenner


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive had timers fry out and even one of the digi ones packed in for no discernible reason, even took the fucker to bits but nothin obvious. im currently runnin wiht a contactor box and a good quality german made segmental timer on one grow and ive one of those combi things that tip tops talkin about on the other, alls good...especially the big cream cake i just fuckin devoured.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

i just use the timers ther police was handing out beofre xmas last yr IMO thanx plod!!

just working out how to put this plant stand on me plant as the smaller ring is at the bottom hmmmm


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> One to look at gents :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spamming your products again I see.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> One to look at gents :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you used 1 ? Or seen 1 just looked at their site they customise to your specification to which is a good thing.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 29, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> white widow


How much have they stretched since 12/12 mate? I've got a ww going to flower in a week or two. got told she stretches in bloom.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> One to look at gents :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What advantage does this offer me over a multi duct tray, looks like some geezer made it out of waste pipe.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> How much have they stretched since 12/12 mate? I've got a ww going to flower in a week or two. got told she stretches in bloom.


I was givin a plant when I had already started my first grow a while back, was told it was ww, when it was put in flower with the rest of my bag seed plants the fucker wouldn't flower, it just kept stretching. I kept it in there for about 4 weeks, even put another light on the fucker but still no bud, it musta ended up about 6'. Anyone else ever have a problem like that??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

I've run sativas that took 6months + to finish. Drives you nuts. I've got two in at the moment that probably won't even show sex til 5weeks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've run sativas that took 6months + to finish. Drives you nuts. I've got two in at the moment that probably won't even show sex til 5weeks.


6 mooon no shit? fuk i bet u was screwin!!LMAO

2 hrs and im up in the attick hanging my extractor with wire as i think thats the best way to stop the vibration noise,i took jimmys advice and put my fan on a diffrent timer kicking in 15 mins every 45 mins so should help out,, got the plant stand with the loops,, should be interesting!! feeding daily now,so lets see if the yellow leavs are down to hunger, started adding boost too,, which reminds me i must buy more 


how is everyone this shitty dark evening?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> How much have they stretched since 12/12 mate? I've got a ww going to flower in a week or two. got told she stretches in bloom.


ive run white widow from dutch passion twice and they do go quite high. i just bend the main stem over to give them a nice even canopy, i dont find it harms at all


Mastergrow said:


> I was givin a plant when I had already started my first grow a while back, was told it was ww, when it was put in flower with the rest of my bag seed plants the fucker wouldn't flower, it just kept stretching. I kept it in there for about 4 weeks, even put another light on the fucker but still no bud, it musta ended up about 6'. Anyone else ever have a problem like that??


ive had that with SLH from GHS i waited about 5 weeks and threw it out. i was told that its a long flowering plant tho but i didnt know that at the time


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 6 mooon no shit? fuk i bet u was screwin!!LMAO
> 
> 2 hrs and im up in the attick hanging my extractor with wire as i think thats the best way to stop the vibration noise,i took jimmys advice and put my fan on a diffrent timer kicking in 15 mins every 45 mins so should help out,, got the plant stand with the loops,, should be interesting!! feeding daily now,so lets see if the yellow leavs are down to hunger, started adding boost too,, which reminds me i must buy more
> 
> ...


is that the exo mate? ive had to start giving mine calmag about a week ago. my ph was spot on tho, i checked it going in and it was 5.8 but the run off was 6.0. i dont think thats anything to worry about, it might have been because i only gave them half a feed every day instead of the full feed every other to try and dry the bottom up beacause of the spring tails. it hasnt helped but the fag butt might have. i checked the WR last night and they didnt have any under the pot after giving them a water with the fag butts in the saucer but the exo was crawling so i done the same with them last night. fingers crossed there wont be aby left alive when i check on them later


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've run sativas that took 6months + to finish. Drives you nuts. I've got two in at the moment that probably won't even show sex til 5weeks.


You gotta ave the patients a saint Don to do that, i'd love to run sattys as i much prefer them to indys but fuck waiting all that time man.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I was givin a plant when I had already started my first grow a while back, was told it was ww, when it was put in flower with the rest of my bag seed plants the fucker wouldn't flower, it just kept stretching. I kept it in there for about 4 weeks, even put another light on the fucker but still no bud, it musta ended up about 6'. Anyone else ever have a problem like that??


FUCK THAT!!!! I'd throw the thing out too.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> FUCK THAT!!!! I'd throw the thing out too.


I did m8, I never flowered so I fucked it out, it had fan leaves the size of ur head too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

yeh is exo m8,,

i done my nutes and after everything its 5.8 with no adjustment,, my tap was 7.0 a yr ago and tested it yesterday and was 7.2,, im hoping my pens orite with not been used in ages tbh but i think it is,, just was kinda suprised the ph was spot on after the nutes,doing everyday feed now with boost started so lets see


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 29, 2012)

i just been up for a look and took a few pics. how far into flower would you lot say these are? their 5 weeks but some of them took nearly 3 weeks to throw out hairs so im classing them around 2-3 weeks


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 29, 2012)

id say day 14-21 too mrt.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> id say day 14-21 too mrt.


cheers mate. if i went from the calendar i'd be chopping them down in 3 weeks, i leaving them go another 5-6 and see when their ready. their looking like they need a bit of calmag now too, so ill give them some in the next feed.

hows yours coming along then mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2012)

What bout these sambo? There just over 5 from 12/12


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 29, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. if i went from the calendar i'd be chopping them down in 3 weeks, i leaving them go another 5-6 and see when their ready. their looking like they need a bit of calmag now too, so ill give them some in the next feed.
> 
> hows yours coming along then mate?


yeah another 5wk at least i would say m8, my russians just chucked out there tap root and ready to be potted up gonna do them in the morning.

the 6 exo in the 20ltrs airpots down in 2wks mrt started the ripen, have found with the exo start ripen day 42 by day 56 they are rock hard juicy buds.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2390975View attachment 2390979What bout these sambo? There just over 5 from 12/12


yeah mg well looking the part m8, getting there frost on now. start that ripen day 42 till 56 the pyschos wont be as firm but will still be well chopable, if poss let the pyscho go the extra wk if not aint much bother especially with the 2wk ripen.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

would u sujjest ripen for coco~? coz u use soil dont u?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mg well looking the part m8, getting there frost on now. start that ripen day 42 till 56 the pyschos wont be as firm but will still be well chopable, if poss let the pyscho go the extra wk if not aint much bother especially with the 2wk ripen.


I'm day 37 now m8, I'm goina give them about another week of boost and then ripen for the full two weeks hopefully. When I cuttin cos there no room I'm just goina have to start at the front and work my way thru lol, it'll hopefully be done over the space of a couple of days


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> would u sujjest ripen for coco~? coz u use soil dont u?


i use coco at the minit m8 and yeah ive used ripen with coco and always with soil, i aint saying its the bee all n end all but i no it works and is cheap.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm day 37 now m8, I'm goina give them about another week of boost and then ripen for the full two weeks hopefully. When I cuttin cos there no room I'm just goina have to start at the front and work my way thru lol, it'll hopefully be done over the space of a couple of days


deffo mg if ya can let em go longer do so, my timescale is just for my poor arse lol and i no it works.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> I have used one for the last 3 years. 1 x 2m version but with individual reservoirs to fiddle with nutrients. Good bits of kit.
> 
> I also know alot of people that use them with very good results. Similar to the old Ikon Kits, with benefits.


Im scratching me head and cant see what they offer over a standard nft system. Please enlighten us to these added benefits this system offers. Im in the market for a new system.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> Some people prefer to grow in gully's over cheap tray systems for many reasons, including myself. They are much easier to manage, easier to regulate. I use a 2 x 1m 2 gully, so i can gain access to my room by simply sliding the gullys to the side- floor space for access... try getting to the back of the cupboard with tray systems, you'll be taking the whole thing out. Been there- done that. When i harvest i slide the gullys out, when i change reservoir i can clean it and do it easier than a fixed tray system reservoir.
> 
> The plastic "board" that comes with trays that you have to cut your own holes into are diabolical, they are no way light tight and just sit on top of the tray.... another reason mc's are better
> 
> ...


No real benefits at all then. A standard nft sysytem will work as good if not better, cheaper as well no doubt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i use coco at the minit m8 and yeah ive used ripen with coco and always with soil, i aint saying its the bee all n end all but i no it works and is cheap.


hmmm,, thinking now,, i got pk 12-14 ior watever it is and boost here,, adding rhiz too so whats this ripen


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> Dependent on the requirements, a tray system was un-usable in my situation. What benefits wopuld you expect?!
> 
> Surly a system that's easier to maintain & use is better than a system that you cant?! am i wrong?! again, i speak from experience.


STOP SPAMMING YER HOME MADE SHIT!! we dont want it,, go try the usa thread ther all wallys im sure u can push one or 10 lon them #

me il buy my own drainpipe and make one myself
have a nice day now


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 29, 2012)

alright u bunch of cunts hows it goin? think im gonna go in for the chop on wednesday, its been 9 weeks now and i think there about ready.
opinions?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> Dependent on the requirements, a tray system was un-usable in my situation. What benefits wopuld you expect?!
> 
> Surly a system that's easier to maintain & use is better than a system that you cant?! am i wrong?! again, i speak from experience.


And so am I. You're saying they are better and offer more benefits over a traditional tray system. You have come hear and plugged that sysytem so im simply asking what are these wonderful benefits that a gully system offers over a tray. Like i said there are none, yeah maybe they might fit in your grow room a bit better but thats about all as far as i can see.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> There is a thing to this - you guys are not the only ones here. I dont understand your frustration to some pictures that have been posted here, promoting a genuinly good bit of kit? My comments speak truth - I appreciate you guys like your tray systems... This is an option for the other people here.
> 
> homemade - No.



mnot sum pictures tho ISSIT?
your repetedly posting the same drain pipe pictures,, i.e spamming,, if ther anygood send em to growell see if they will take em on,, u post stuff like that here buddy ul get turedn out m8,,seriously enough of it 

and it is homemade i mean if jimmy said he can amek one,, how hard can it be?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> There is a thing to this - you guys are not the only ones here. I dont understand your frustration to some pictures that have been posted here, promoting a genuinly good bit of kit? My comments speak truth - I appreciate you guys like your tray systems... This is an option for the other people here.
> 
> homemade - No.


Ill be running a multi duct grow in about 4 weeks so if your about you can pop by my thread and tell me where the tray system fails and the gullys win.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> so....when your bulb goes in a cool tube 8 weeks in ... that tray system is a prick.
> 
> I use the individual reservours - I can fiddle neutrients aswel.
> 
> I dont understand .... Its the same cost as trays & more usable.... whats the problem?!


ur always gunnahave a problem wen u forcefeed sum1 summet buddy

tell u wat,, give me one for FREE and il let the guys know wether its hot or not


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hmmm,, thinking now,, i got pk 12-14 ior watever it is and boost here,, adding rhiz too so whats this ripen


you thinking fuck thats a scarey thought lol

ripen is just a nute that speeds things up a lil and also adds flavour m8, just downloaded that reccomend looks good ic3, when sending day for the parcel? could do with some pregs already done me sisters script lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

I have no problem but as far as i can see they offer no advantages over a tray system, i can run individual res in multi ducts if i want too so thats no real advantage man. As i said there are zero benefits this system offers over a traditional tray system. If i thought for one moment they did i would run one.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I have no problem but as far as i can see they offer no advantages over a tray system, i can run individual res in multi ducts if i want too so thats no real advantage man. As i said there are zero benefits this system offers over a traditional tray system. If i thought for one moment they did i would run one.


SEEMS LIKE SUMMET WHAT LOOKS COOL BUT HAS NO advantages of a chaper system


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SEEMS LIKE SUMMET WHAT LOOKS COOL BUT HAS NO advantages of a chaper system


Aye, a large multiduct md601 tray cost 90 quid, get a cheap pump a container as a res and some spreader matting and correx and you have a bloody good sytem for peanuts. How much are these gullys avid?.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

did u know drain pipe fits nocely over a 5inch filter top!! awsome that solves a filter to extractor problem,, rite 
*im going in*






stilll funny lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

The guy is advertising, nothing more. I am not here saying that the product is shit, just that he is here to advertise, so do not take everything he might say at face value.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/105460-best-places-go-online-shopping-9.html#post8185162
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/576585-please-help-new-leds.html#post8185089
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181811-irish-growers-thread-394.html#post8182762
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/576423-2-room-flat-apartment-1st.html#post8183082
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/576277-100-new-growing.html#post8183061

Anything this guy states is not impartial, be cautious. The guy is here to advertise. Just take a look at his post history..  i mean fair play, he's obvisouly read the forums and knows how many users fit that stereotype of "stoner", but well, we ent all feckless idiots


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol, as ic3 says hand out sum freebies and get a good bit of feedback and we'll all advertise to mates for you. and believe me when i say, we ALL know what were talking about. we may pass tips to each other but every single person in here is a serious experienced grower. our reputations are all good( for growing anyway.......ic3's grammar and spelling rep is fucking shocking, think hes trying the old 'infinite number of chimps banging on a typewriter ' theory). our thread is the most read thread in the entire site, well over a million views. so, splash the goodies and if they're any good you'll get superb levels of feed back.........but it does feel like a hard sell advertising attempt, and brits do not like that. seriously.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah another 5wk at least i would say m8, my russians just chucked out there tap root and ready to be potted up gonna do them in the morning.
> 
> the 6 exo in the 20ltrs airpots down in 2wks mrt started the ripen, have found with the exo start ripen day 42 by day 56 they are rock hard juicy buds.


ok cheers for the tip mate, their 35 days in now and i gave them their first dose of pk last night and they seam to have loved it. the budd looks like their starting to fatten up, they look a tiny bit bigger every day


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> do you have a link for multiducts?
> 
> Again, i think its dependant on the situation. For me i needed that extra access and i like running a clean res. Its just suitable for my situation, and others i know. Hence my mentality.
> 
> ...


I have no hard feelings mate, im just interested in hydro so am keen to learn about different systems. Gullys have been around a long time but in terms of speed of growth and ease of use they offer no advantages over a traditional tray system is the point im making. It may well fit your grow room abit better but thats no real advantage to others. Everything a gully does a tray does just as well if not better. If you like gullys then thats all that matters man, im not trying to say you should have run a tray its your grow and its what works best for you. You like gullys, i like trays and thats cool but to say gullys are better and offer more advantages over a tray is not the case.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 29, 2012)

Avidgrower said:


> Gullys are £7+ (Ebay)
> 
> 1 x 1 m Kit (minus Pump & Spreader Mat) is 79.99 - inc frame, gullys & Res.
> 
> 1 x 2m Kit (as above) is 169.99


Well in the words of harry hill theres only one way to find out which is better, whens your next grow starting?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 29, 2012)

burn.......


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 29, 2012)

if ic3 could finish a grow in one of them gullys they must be fucking magic..


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

While the site owner has issues with advertising without his consent, i don't have issues with it myself if kept under check, that is to say the site doesn't become overrun with spam. I just like folk to know they are talking to someone who is in being paid to make sales so to speak. Most of us here would recommend someone a product that they are recommending for no other reason than they have had a good experience with it and wish for someone else to have a good experience. No other reason. We have all been to a shop and had a product sold to us with a side of song and praises to find that it's just so-so. Personally don't care, more competition on the market the better imo, just want people to be aware.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> if ic3 could finish a grow in one of them gullys they must be fucking magic..



if ice3 could finish a sentence it'd be a fuckin miracle.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if ice3 could finish a sentence it'd be a fuckin miracle.


lmao fu..................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

hard graft fastening ductin g while the extractors on in a attick,,, i opted to hang the filter and hide it from veiw in the attick,. gunna attack the other end to the light hood, fag break atm sweating like a nigger ona rape charge


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 29, 2012)

Avitgrower no offence mate but I have to say this - it's fucking brilliant knowing your on a forum or even just this thread where people really do look out for others we all seem to know each other in some way and its a fucking privilege to be apart of this thread .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

well spank my ass and call me charlie,, fuking ducting wat a pain in the arse!!!! got down from the attick did the comando into my grow room and then the fucking extractor failed IMO so bak into the attick gave it a go0od kick and it worked again!! german enginerring at its best haha

so got the plant stand up too,, rather a pain putting those rings over a 2 ft plant so the canes i rodered with twine will be much eaiser

AND FUK ME THIS WEED STINKS!!! OPENED THE ATTICK AND WOOF GUST OF WEED THROUGHOUT THE HOUSE LOL sam wen grow room was open the wife came bak from taeway and smelle dit straight away,, fuking good job i got the filter hooked up,, il keep a chek of temps and if it goes hi il get a inlet exractor in ther but its direct to hood so all should be well

thanx for rep TT u tite arse bowt damn time!!


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2012)

hey ic3 ah was just wondering , with your superb communication skills and fantastic quality of english have you thought of maybe workin in an indian callcentre???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> hey ic3 ah was just wondering , with your superb communication skills and fantastic quality of english have you thought of maybe workin in an indian callcentre???



lmao u cunt!!! hhahaha


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 29, 2012)

he speek engrish

SHITTY WOK!



dura72 said:


> hey ic3 ah was just wondering , with your superb communication skills and fantastic quality of english have you thought of maybe workin in an indian callcentre???


----------



## dura72 (Oct 29, 2012)

have you tried switching it off and back on again sir?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> he speek engrish
> 
> SHITTY WOK!


oooohhhh i c its all gang up on the best grower on the site time issit!!

dont make me cum kik ur ass


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

dura72 said:


> have you tried switching it off and back on again sir?


obvoisuly,, duh!! just agve it a kick,, after all i was fitting it all while on and fancied keeping my fingers lol,, to much graft all the way down from the attik to the grow room to turn it f and bak up lol


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 29, 2012)

if ic3 did tattoos 






^ bellend








also this..


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks grand mate, you could take it now, but then again you could let it run a bit longer as well......


spooningbadgers said:


> alright u bunch of cunts hows it goin? think im gonna go in for the chop on wednesday, its been 9 weeks now and i think there about ready.
> opinions?
> View attachment 2391000


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Looks grand mate, you could take it now, but then again you could let it run a bit longer as well......


like how much longer? I checked with a 30x and they all got cloudy heads on 1 or 2 were amber aswell.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 29, 2012)

Day 26 of 12/12.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Day 26 of 12/12.....
> View attachment 2391255


fukin size of that/how long u veg for?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

That's were preference comes in I guess. As I said, you could chop, some people like a harder hitting weed though. I tend to chop when all the stigmas have receeded on the main cola. Your main cola looks like it still has a few still sticking up straight. FEw days extra wouldn't go a miss if you are not desperate to chop it.



spooningbadgers said:


> like how much longer? I checked with a 30x and they all got cloudy heads on 1 or 2 were amber aswell.


Lovely plant Pukka!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin size of that/how long u veg for?


I wrote a big arsed reply to you other day tellin ya you numpty lol about 3 months lad.....



DST said:


> That's were preference comes in I guess. As I said, you could chop, some people like a harder hitting weed though. I tend to chop when all the stigmas have receeded on the main cola. Your main cola looks like it still has a few still sticking up straight. FEw days extra wouldn't go a miss if you are not desperate to chop it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely plant Pukka!!!!!


Cheers fella.....did you see my post asking you about the livers cut?


----------



## TicKle (Oct 30, 2012)

Sup UK!

Got some beans through post from a fellow uk-thread reader 

Dont know much about the strains tho, hoping sum1 in this thread may have an idea which is best to try out first and what any of them are like in general.

Got, Romulon, Black sour grape, Blue romulon(F2) and GK x exo, 

I know the exo aint the real deal, but am hoping it's close, anyone grown any of these strains before?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

That gk x exo is grape kush (Dj shorts grape krush x red kush) x exodus cheese an yeh it is the original


----------



## TicKle (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That gk x exo is grape kush (Dj shorts grape krush x red kush) x exodus cheese an yeh it is the original


'runs into kitchen, grabs the jiffy's and the decision is made' gk exo it is, cheers pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

No worries let me no how they do mate......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone else doing movember? I'm looking spivtachetastic.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

TicKle said:


> 'runs into kitchen, grabs the jiffy's and the decision is made' gk exo it is, cheers pukka


Did u get your seeds from Robbie p, by any chance?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyone else doing movember? I'm looking spivtachetastic.


You what?........lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

Movember. Growing a tache for charity.


----------



## TicKle (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Did u get your seeds from Robbie p, by any chance?


aint got a clue who he is m8....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol ........blokes we Tash's are charity cases lol....no are you mate?
I did do me sen a goaty last night takin piss when I shaved Mrs dint even notice lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

TicKle said:


> aint got a clue who he is m8....


Aw cool, it doesn't matter then mate. It's just that gk x Exo you've got, Robbie was selling a load of seeds a while back. I was going to buy them mainly for that strain, but someone got there first. Just thought it might have been u. Anyway enjoy mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm doing it for a laugh really. My chins like a chess board, proper patchy as fook. Light mousey broon in colour, it could be Freddy mercury thick and still look like I've hit me top lip with a skipping rope.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 30, 2012)

white Russian


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a fookin bush Mr green! Nice. Did u get my post regarding your white widow? I asked how much she stretched once you started flower.


----------



## TicKle (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Aw cool, it doesn't matter then mate. It's just that gk x Exo you've got, Robbie was selling a load of seeds a while back. I was going to buy them mainly for that strain, but someone got there first. Just thought it might have been u. Anyway enjoy mate.


only got 4 of them, so fingers crossed for a girl  will deffs be mothering a lady if i get one, so who knows.......


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's a fookin bush Mr green! Nice. Did u get my post regarding your white widow? I asked how much she stretched once you started flower.


shes been flowering for 13 days i'll upload pics of when i switched and what she looks like now give me 2 secs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha Robbie sellin my seeds I gifted him...... .kickin up all that fuss an you are sellin ya gifted seeds you bellend!!!!


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 30, 2012)

day 1 12/12 








day 13 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Aw cool, it doesn't matter then mate. It's just that gk x Exo you've got, Robbie was selling a load of seeds a while back. I was going to buy them mainly for that strain, but someone got there first. Just thought it might have been u. Anyway enjoy mate.


Was rob tryin to sell any other gk crossers then?.........wheres my cut rob you cheeky cunt?


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 30, 2012)

there's some stretching but nothing to worry about shes staying very compact


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha Robbie sellin my seeds I gifted him...... .kickin up all that fuss an you are sellin ya gifted seeds you bellend!!!!


i wonder how much he made off them?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Any 1 that rob has rimmed for free seeds make sure you tap him for some reddies the fuckin mug


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oooohhhh i c its all gang up on the best grower on the site time issit!!
> 
> dont make me cum kik ur ass



where did you get this pic of my mrs ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

the tent this morning
View attachment 2391828View attachment 2391829View attachment 2391830


----------



## TicKle (Oct 30, 2012)

i never paid for any of the seeds, they were free, and not off robbie. was tryna hunt a exo cut, and ended up with these thx to [insert name]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i wonder how much he made off them?


A fare bit cos he only comes on riu to fuck arse for free seeds an his list was huge....


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

Whenever I sell or gift a clone I say once in your hands what u do with it is up to you, I was gifted the livers,exo,pyschosis and I have over time gifted them to many people I've also sold them to many people.

Some people I've gifted them to have then sent em to people I carnt fucking stand, some have then sold them on but that's there choice imo once u got them clones-seeds they are yours to do whatever.

Just imo of course.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

best way to look at it man. i don;t put much faith in karma but what goes round comes round usually.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> A fare bit cos he only comes on riu to fuck arse for free seeds an his list was huge....


yh the list was huge, i think there were at least 30 strains and they were all 5 or 10 packs. He offered me them for £150. Like i said someone got there 2mins before i said yes to them. I 
'm not to sure if there were anymore gk crosses i dont have the pm anymore.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

TicKle said:


> i never paid for any of the seeds, they were free, and not off robbie. was tryna hunt a exo cut, and ended up with these thx to [insert name]


I was hunting an exo cut too. When i missed out on the seeds he said he would send me a cut....But never did


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuck off sambo lol not him actualy sellin the seeds that's bothering me it's the bellend kicking off other day sayin he wernt sellin gifted seeds????
Cunt give 2 fucks if he fuckin binned um


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Whenever I sell or gift a clone I say once in your hands what u do with it is up to you, I was gifted the livers,exo,pyschosis and I have over time gifted them to many people I've also sold them to many people.
> 
> Some people I've gifted them to have then sent em to people I carnt fucking stand, some have then sold them on but that's there choice imo once u got them clones-seeds they are yours to do whatever.
> 
> Just imo of course.


Well if u like you can gift/sell me a psycho clone...I wont mind lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Donny boy what ya sayin....so robs gunna get bummed off every fucker?? Lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> yh the list was huge, i think there were at least 30 strains and they were all 5 or 10 packs. He offered me them for £150. Like i said someone got there 2mins before i said yes to them. I
> 'm not to sure if there were anymore gk crosses i dont have the pm anymore.


What a joke lolol 150 ya takin piss surely?? Asked a few back I would have gifted um no bother lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What a joke lolol 150 ya takin piss surely?? Asked a few back I would have gifted um no bother lol


Tbh, from how it was described, mot were actual retail packs, not jut bags of seeds he'd been given by members, if that was the case, then £150 is a pretty good deal, looking at £5 per 5/10 pack of beans.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

I get ya ttt so 150 for lot?

But don't no what ya mean by not given by members? Kid just said he tried sellin mine an props your exo crosses too...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

What's mot ment to mean ttt?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

yh some were breeder packs like the slh 5 pack of fems.I thought £150 was a really good deal just a pitty i missed them. Oh well u win some u lose some eh!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

I got all robbies beans


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

As usual people have put two and two together and come up with 5. It was mostly gear he'd bought from cannazon.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Lolol...............you got my gk x clone onlys then jimmy? What about ttt br crosses?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Mot was meant to be Most. Since my mate ran over my keyboard in his car it hasn't really functioned properly since. Pain in the arse but don't have £130 to replace it.

What beans did ya get then Jimmy? Wanna trade a couple of this and couple of that?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> As usual people have put two and two together and come up with 5. It was mostly gear he'd bought from cannazon.


You dissing my math skills jimmy? Lol.......he's still a cunt lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

TBH pukka i really aint had a look and i really wouldnt know whos done what crosses. I had shitloads of beans off him and l the ones i was interseted in i have no problem paying for as there were quite a few frost brothers packs and i wanted them lol. Had i bought them from cannazon i would have paid more than what i gave him so for what i paid it was a good deal as i aint gonna have to buy beans for a year or two, although i probably will.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Mot was meant to be Most. Since my mate ran over my keyboard in his car it hasn't really functioned properly since. Pain in the arse but don't have £130 to replace it.
> 
> What beans did ya get then Jimmy? Wanna trade a couple of this and couple of that?



I'll always up for trades mate got a fare decent collection goin mostly just several of each tho on some....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You dissing my math skills jimmy? Lol.......he's still a cunt lol


LOL, i dont doubt i'd be pissed if they were all gifted beans but i really dont think they were man, just think wires have been crossed somewhere along the lines.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'll always up for trades mate got a fare decent collection goin mostly just several of each tho on some....


Well tha's almost what i'm after really. For example just got a delivery of 3 strains, but it'd take me years to get rid of 10 seeds of each, what with the ablity to clone, let alone cross, so was just kinda thinking take a couple out of each pack and give em to someone for a couple of something i ent got. Although saying that, i've about 25 strains as it is that i have to somehow work my way through so it's swings and roundabouts, gonna be forever till i've grown even one of the varieties i have, well first of all i've got to get a house so i can grow in, that's kinda the important part


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'll always up for trades mate got a fare decent collection goin mostly just several of each tho on some....


What ya got, wanna trade LMFAO


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Mot was meant to be Most. Since my mate ran over my keyboard in his car it hasn't really functioned properly since. Pain in the arse but don't have £130 to replace it.
> 
> What beans did ya get then Jimmy? Wanna trade a couple of this and couple of that?


Ill go through them later mate, i just stuck them with my other beans in the fridge and aint really had a good look yet tip top. I musta had 150 -200 beans off the fella and i didnt pay 150 for them so a good deal it was.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Just downloading this lol

[video=youtube_share;PCDOK3LLzhM]http://youtu.be/PCDOK3LLzhM[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

Speaking of seeds I just popped my 1st seeds in bout 3yrs, 4 fem white russain from serious, all germed fine potted them up this morning.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

Hows the knitting bee today? got our stiches in a twist, lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

WTF is it? Do you also watch videos of other people playing video games? My little nephew of 10 also does that, I asked him what the fuk he was doing the other day and I couldn't quite believe it (i am slowly turning into Victor Meldrew!!!) Think I'll go off and watch some pacman.....nom nom nom nom



tip top toker said:


> Just downloading this lol
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PCDOK3LLzhM]http://youtu.be/PCDOK3LLzhM[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I got all robbies beans


well good on ya jimmy. If u ever find yourself in a position where u have to part with some give me a shout.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just downloading this lol
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PCDOK3LLzhM]http://youtu.be/PCDOK3LLzhM[/video]


That looks pretty good i do like FPS, shame i no longer have a decent rig to play on. Im waiting for the release of HL episode 3 and i could be waiting a long time for the developers to pull there fingers out there arse.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

DST said:


> WTF is it? Do you also watch videos of other people playing video games? My little nephew of 10 also does that, I asked him what the fuk he was doing the other day and I couldn't quite believe it (i am slowly turning into Victor Meldrew!!!) Think I'll go off and watch some pacman.....nom nom nom nom


It's just a hunting game on the pc  No chance i'd sit around watching youtube video's of someone playing a game, but i do wath a video such as that to see what the game looks like etc, little different to watching a video review etc. My brother does that whole watching people play thing, he's always logged in watching counter strike tournament matches as they're played. And i thought obsessing over a footie match on the tele was sad, he sets a whole new standard 




jimmygreenfingers said:


> That looks pretty good i do like FPS, shame i no longer have a decent rig to play on. Im waiting for the release of HL episode 3 and i could be waiting a long time for the developers to pull there fingers out there arse.


In the meantime though, have you played any of black mesa (thinks that's what it's called) basically a bunch of folk who have re-done the entire of halflife 1 with new graphics and physics.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> well good on ya jimmy. If u ever find yourself in a position where u have to part with some give me a shout.


Yeah no problem mate. One that wont be going anywhere is the c99 f4 pineapple pheno there getting germed later today. Supposed to be a corker of a strain.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Sambo all that seed bashin an now your havin ago?? You quit drinkin too? Lol

Got some fem gear mate give me a shout if you want owt....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah no problem mate. One that wont be going anywhere is the c99 f4 pineapple pheno there getting germed later today. Supposed to be a corker of a strain.


I got some of those no the kid that made um so more gifted seeds for sale!!


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo all that seed bashin an now your havin ago?? You quit drinkin too? Lol
> 
> Got some fem gear mate give me a shout if you want owt....


Lol just had enough of the stink pukka, I no white russian aint exactly low odour but its gotta be a lot less stinky than the exo.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

No tip top i havent mate. I threw my rig out the kitchen window about a year ago and have been using a crappy lappy ever since and games suck on it. Ive been talking to ic3 about building a killer rig for gaming but not really sure i can do it lmao. Im not paying for a pre built rig so im going to give it a bash myself. I have some great games still in the wrappers as i cant play the fuckers so getting a new rig is priority for me.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got some of those no the kid that made um so more gifted seeds for sale!!


whats strains do u have for sale pukka?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I wrote a big arsed reply to you other day tellin ya you numpty lol about 3 months lad.....


lol thought it sounded familior 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Was rob tryin to sell any other gk crossers then?.........wheres my cut rob you cheeky cunt?


no comment,



newuserlol said:


> Lol just had enough of the stink pukka, I no white russian aint exactly low odour but its gotta be a lot less stinky than the exo.


dont balem u mate,, the last few days the stink in my house has gone up dramatically lmao,, fuk me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I got some of those no the kid that made um so more gifted seeds for sale!!


Well i dont know the fella so im happy to buy them seeing as cannazon have them for sale for 40 notes. We cant all be in the know can we.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No tip top i havent mate. I threw my rig out the kitchen window about a year ago and have been using a crappy lappy ever since and games suck on it. Ive been talking to ic3 about building a killer rig for gaming but not really sure i can do it lmao. Im not paying for a pre built rig so im going to give it a bash myself. I have some great games still in the wrappers as i cant play the fuckers so getting a new rig is priority for me.


Building a computer is kids stuff. It really is. It just seems daunting if you havn't seen the internals and how they connect etc. But i mean my brother recently re-built his with new stuff, if he an do that, you can build a spaceship! Once you've a list of the bit you are buying and have had someone confirm that they are compatible, it really is like a 5 year olds jigsaw puzzle, just an expeneive 5 year olds jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No tip top i havent mate. I threw my rig out the kitchen window about a year ago and have been using a crappy lappy ever since and games suck on it. Ive been talking to ic3 about building a killer rig for gaming but not really sure i can do it lmao. Im not paying for a pre built rig so im going to give it a bash myself. I have some great games still in the wrappers as i cant play the fuckers so getting a new rig is priority for me.


thers a huge isconcention about bulding rigs it being hard and such ITS NOT the shit will only plug in one place,, if it dont fit it wont work!! that kinda deal trust me growing is much trcikier


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Well i'll see how i go lol, ive done a few upgrades to PCs in the past but as for building one from scratch no. Just seems like a better approach to buying a pebuilt one, i reckon for around 12-1500 i should be able to have something pretty good that aint gonna be outdated in a year or two.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well i'll see how i go lol, ive done a few upgrades to PCs in the past but as for building one from scratch no. Just seems like a better approach to buying a pebuilt one, i reckon for around 12-1500 i should be able to have something pretty good that aint gonna be outdated in a year or two.


for that price yeh,, shit get the i7 and whatnot for that mony and most will just be the cpu lol the most 2 epxesnive parts are cpu and graphics after that its gravy


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

well i am glad it's not just limited to my weirdo nephew!!



tip top toker said:


> It's just a hunting game on the pc  No chance i'd sit around watching youtube video's of someone playing a game, but i do wath a video such as that to see what the game looks like etc, little different to watching a video review etc. My brother does that whole watching people play thing, he's always logged in watching counter strike tournament matches as they're played. And i thought obsessing over a footie match on the tele was sad, he sets a whole new standard
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime though, have you played any of black mesa (thinks that's what it's called) basically a bunch of folk who have re-done the entire of halflife 1 with new graphics and physics.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah my last rig had a q6600 quad core and i cant remember the gfx card but something like the 9800gt, it was a few years old by the time we parted company it played most games but there was some lag. Ive been thinking of going sli but really need to do some research as its been a while since i was into all that, i just want a rig thats gonna play any game and still be half decent in a year or two.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well i'll see how i go lol, ive done a few upgrades to PCs in the past but as for building one from scratch no. Just seems like a better approach to buying a pebuilt one, i reckon for around 12-1500 i should be able to have something pretty good that aint gonna be outdated in a year or two.


Outdated is a debatable notion. Yes it is outdated in that they release new hardware every month, but not outdated in it's capability. The internals of my main computer is at least 5 years old, and it was very mid-range at that time, the graphics card i use now costs £30 on ebay, and yet the computer runs every single game that has been released to date, high graphics, 1080p resolution, no issues at all. Sure i could get a higher frame rate, but i don't need one. I long gave up on the whole overclocking and persistent upgrading for benchmarking purposes nonsense. Only reason i'd want to buy a new computer right now is due to size and power requirements. Laptop will be a waste of my time in terms of a main pc, but if i have the money, i will jump at the chance to buy a new shuttle. great little boxes if a touch pricey.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Outdated is a debatable notion. Yes it is outdated in that they release new hardware every month, but not outdated in it's capability. The internals of my main computer is at least 5 years old, and it was very mid-range at that time, the graphics card i use now costs £30 on ebay, and yet the computer runs every single game that has been released to date, high graphics, 1080p resolution, no issues at all. Sure i could get a higher frame rate, but i don't need one. I long gave up on the whole overclocking and persistent upgrading for benchmarking purposes nonsense. Only reason i'd want to buy a new computer right now is due to size and power requirements. Laptop will be a waste of my time in terms of a main pc, but if i have the money, i will jump at the chance to buy a new shuttle. great little boxes if a touch pricey.


http://www.skidrowgames.net/cabelas-dangerous-hunts-2013-skidrow.html

^^ that one?^^ il give it whirl

yeh most apps nowadays arent even made to run on quad core let alone the 6 and 8 core cpu's,, shit windows 8 just been relased at it has the achitechture to run 2 apps simortaniously,,even tho we all do it with se7en 8 has sum new fancy shit,, t sucks anyways

get a nice 2gb graphics card 16gb of ddr3,i5/7 cpu good heatsink unless u go liquid and ur good to go

i dont bother with overclocking and all that shit,, even th i run black edidion cp im too old for the nerdy stuff cannot be arsed,, im thinking of going the low pawerored route coz the amount of watts neded to browse this forum is ridicluouse,lol.may get a new ipad


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Are AMD any good or should i go for intels then. Thats one thing i cant make my mind up on. The rig will be mainly for gaming, browsing the net i'll use the lappy. My last rig was 650w lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Are AMD any good or should i go for intels then. Thats one thing i cant make my mind up on.


the great AMD VS INTEL dispute,,,, lol,,,, most will say intel BUT look at ther fucking price,, its ridiclulouse 899 for a cpu WOW?! lol
i use amd phenom 2 955 black edidtion 3,2gzx4, with a 30 qwid 1gb card of felabay and it runs anything,, they say amd get a lil hot but sticking a good cooler or one of those carasir liquid cooling kits your golden, for bang for the buck id go amd,, or if u r feeling flush and wanna stay with teh fat cat copretations then go intel 

TT is that online playable tha game? im getting it now at about 1mbps so a hr or so to donwload but damn 5gb? for a few lions and tigers? lol

so xbox pad or mouse and keyboard whats your choice for pc gameplay? me,, xbox 360 pad,,cant do the whole pad and mouse thing pisses me off


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah that was my thinking ic3 lol. AMD use a different socket dont they, for the price they look a good bet and i can get a better GFX card with money i save. It does me head in man trying to figure out whats best lol so many options mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

just readin a thread on shitebook and fuk me people are SOOOO fast to tar ther misbehaving child with adhd,, lol ther saying nowt to do with the rough estate we live in,, and ofc nothing to do with tjem staggering in pissed and fighting ther boyfriends heres a better idea GET OF FUCKING FACEBOOK AND TAKE YOUR KID OUT AND SPEND A LIL MONEY ONE THm ratehr than bangin g on all week about how u cant wait to go out on the piss friday night,,, FUCKING JOKE!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

You're only looking at that price for an intel processor because you can't shop wisely  But yes, each has their merits, i personally prefere intel at present. With regard to spending stupid money on the highest clocked cpu, it's a lot cheaper jut to buy a bundle from the likes of overclockers and they'll overclock it to 4ghz+ for you for a premium, but for a lot cheaper than just buying the fastest stock cpu.

As to recomending 16gb of ram, i know it's cheap, but there isn't really a requirement to use 8gb of ram, let alone 16.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> i reckon for around 12-1500 i should be able to have something pretty good that aint gonna be outdated in a year or two.


That's more than enough to build a decent gaming rig Jimmy, 12-1500 will get you a top of the range beast mate. I've just built a pal of the girlfriend a decent one for 600 sheets.



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive been thinking of going sli but really need to do some research as its been a while since i was into all that, i just want a rig thats gonna play any game and still be half decent in a year or two.


I've just upgraded my graphics card from an ATI crossfire rig, I had one of the first stable crossfire rigs ever as the cards I used were the first cards on the market that didn't need a master/slave set up.

I can personally vouch for a powerful, single chip/single card set up being far better than Crossfire/SLI.

The biggest problem is that it's near on impossible to get a motherboard that runs both PCI express slots at x16 bandwidth, so you end up with 2 cards at x8 x8 in a dual card set up and this affects potential performance.

The next problem is in how dual card technology actually does what it does, you don't get twice the performance with 2 cards like people think.

The main card runs at it's full potential but each added card runs as a cut down percentage of the ones first in the line, by the time you have got 3-4 cards in a rig the 3rd and 4th card are pretty much doing fuck all but help AA at high resolutions but don't offer any frame rate improvements.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Are AMD any good


Not since the 'Athlon 64 x2', you want an i7 as anything lesser will bottleneck your beasty graphics card.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah that was my thinking ic3 lol. AMD use a different socket dont they, for the price they look a good bet and i can get a better GFX card with money i save. It does me head in man trying to figure out whats best lol so many options mate.


am3 socket
ddr3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Corsair-Vengeance-Performance-Memory-Module-16GB-4-DDR3-SDRAM-1600MHz-CL9-XMP-/330816605610?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item4d0634cdaa

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Asus-Sabertooth-990FX-AMD-990FX-S-AM3-DDR3-SATA-III-6Gb-s-RAID-SATA-PCI-/121008234357?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopMotherboards_CPUs_CA&hash=item1c2ca71f75

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sapphire-Radeon-HD-6670-2GB-PCI-E-Graphics-Card-11192-11-20G-/170900051001?pt=UK_Computing_Computer_Components_Graphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item27ca6fd439

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120GB-OCZ-Solid-3-SSD-2-5-SATA-6Gb-s-SandForce-2281-Read-500MB-s-Write-450M-/130789116674?pt=UK_Computing_Solid_State_Drives&hash=item1e73a38b02

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AMD-FX-6100-X6-Bulldozer-3-30GHz-Socket-AM3-6-Core-Processor-Black-Edition-/140836863182?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item20ca87fcce

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cooler-Master-HAF-912-Black-Midi-Tower-PC-Computer-Case-RC-912P-KKN1-/140872288634?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item20cca4897a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XIGMATEK-Thors-Hammer-HDT-Intel-AMD-Socket-775-1155-1156-AM2-AM3-CPU-Cooler-/250895143611?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item3a6a8412bb

jobe done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not since the 'Athlon 64 x2', you want an i7 as anything lesser will bottleneck your beasty graphics card.


dont think he bovvd bowt the nerdy benchamarking stuff yorkie m8



tip top toker said:


> You're only looking at that price for an intel processor because you can't shop wisely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do lots of encding mate so 16gb for me is a must lol,, video encoding is the biggest lug u can put on your system much more than gaming like


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers boys, you've given me plenty to think about lol, ive a rough idea what i want now if i get stuck on building this fucker i know who to PM. Think i'll stick to one decent gfx card then yorkie and an i7 cpu, 6 -8 gig of ram should do me, i can always add more with the right MB but i think it would just be for braggin rights lol. should have some money in the kitty for a decent HD monitor then and of course a good case.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

You cna have my case for cheap  Bit too large to post though


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You cna have my case for cheap  Bit too large to post though [/QUOTE
> 
> I have a feeling yours is a whopper lol, prob to big for me. My last one was rather cool looking, i forget what it was but looked the part anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > You cna have my case for cheap  Bit too large to post though [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Aye, i have a silverstone tj07, awesome case, but a bloody monster. Chances are i'll just sell the inards and fill it with harddrives and a low power mitx/matx system and use as a file server. Wanting something more sensible, thinking either a new shuttle as i love the size, but don't love the noise levels, or maybe the silverstone FT03, looks pretty nice.

+1 on the corsair. Just a day or two ago received some replacement RAM. Bought the stuff in 2005 or something and warranty is good for a lifetime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

very middle clas TT lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive just had to google shuttle lol, small compact PCs eh. I want to put all my movies i have on DVD bout 800 onto a device thats connected to my large plasma in my front room so i can watch without having to get my arse up to switch out dvds. Library of movies of sorts would these do, i suppose i would need a lot of Hard drive space for that amount, dont fancy a great big fuck off rig connected permenantly to my telly, want something that looks like a dvd player of sorts so it fits in with my sky box and blueray player.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Incase any of you lot got wrong end of stick....I love Robbie deep down......lol

Ice how do I stop me galaxy 3 from downloading stuff I don't want, like ask me 1st so I can fuck it off??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Incase any of you lot got wrong end of stick....I love Robbie deep down......lol
> 
> Ice how do I stop me galaxy 3 from downloading stuff I don't want, like ask me 1st so I can fuck it off??


game updates?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

u donwloaded that game yet TT? mine just finsihed


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

I recently grabbed myself something along those lines off ebay for a few pennies, a shuttle x100 (just need to install a 3tb into it and all of my films can be accessed through a little 50w box instead of a hulking great monster. Bit long in the tooth but does it's job. If i were to buy another i'd look at something like the zotac mini pc's and buy an external 3tb hard drive but this was cheap so i'm happy with it. 

I'm looking for something that will blend in a bit better and not have a massive footprint. I love shuttles for their portability, but i like htpc cases as they can be stacked ontop of hifi equiptment etc and blend in. All depends onw hat you have need for.

Game is downloaded ICE, not played yet, about to get some cheeseburgers cooking and a film to watch.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Incase any of you lot got wrong end of stick....I love Robbie deep down......lol
> 
> Ice how do I stop me galaxy 3 from downloading stuff I don't want, like ask me 1st so I can fuck it off??


pukka go to the play store and press the settings button on your s3. There is an option for auto updates. Untick to deactivate it. Thats how i done it on mine.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I recently grabbed myself something along those lines off ebay for a few pennies, a shuttle x100 (just need to install a 3tb into it and all of my films can be accessed through a little 50w box instead of a hulking great monster. Bit long in the tooth but does it's job. If i were to buy another i'd look at something like the zotac mini pc's and buy an external 3tb hard drive but this was cheap so i'm happy with it.
> 
> I'm looking for something that will blend in a bit better and not have a massive footprint. I love shuttles for their portability, but i like htpc cases as they can be stacked ontop of hifi equiptment etc and blend in. All depends onw hat you have need for.


Cheers for that tip top im gonna start looking into these, its more important than my gaming rig atm lol. This is something ive wanted to do for a long time, ive built an inclosed cabinet to house the dvd player/sky box under the stairs and used wall plates behind the plasma and burried all cables in the wall. Looks cool with no wires anywhere and i just need something like that for my movies. Atlast my Errol flynn collection can be easly accessed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> pukka go to the play store and press the settings button on your s3. There is an option for auto updates. Untick to deactivate it. Thats how i done it on mine.


yeh and wen u install stuff uncheck the suto update box


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and wen u install stuff uncheck the suto update box


u got jellybean on that s3?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and wen u install stuff uncheck the suto update box


yh that too lol I forgot to mention that! oops


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> yh that too lol I forgot to mention that! oops


me,, i dont like the s3,, looks horrid, i got the s2 much nicer!! looking at sticing a custom rom on it soon as i buy the wife a iphone 5 and i get this one lol

529 for a phone!! bloody expensive


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u got jellybean on that s3?


nah mate, funny u said that tho. The play store just sent me my recommended dl's and that was one of them. I'm not sure i like the look of it. Its like a cross between htc and blackberry's os. do u have it on s2?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me,, i dont like the s3,, looks horrid, i got the s2 much nicer!! looking at sticing a custom rom on it soon as i buy the wife a iphone 5 and i get this one lol
> 
> 529 for a phone!! bloody expensive


I have two phones, one cost a fiver and the other a tenner both new lol. Ive had the latest and best phones over the years and cant get on with them. I hate touch screens to unresponsive i find so now i just use the cheapos only prob is you dont wanna answer calls in public with them lmao.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

The touch screen on iphone 5 and s3 are good i'd say. They respond to the electric current in your fingers, So very responsive these days


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't say no to a new phone, but i realised that my 5yr old htc desire does everything i need a phone to do. Only reason i'd want a new one would be for a better camera. gonna spend my money on a tablet instead. Rather liking microsofts new offering although might wait out on the i5 powered tablet coming in about 3 months time.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> The touch screen on iphone 5 and s3 are good i'd say. They respond to the electric current in your fingers, So very responsive these days


I got fat fingers so perhaps thats it, i had an i phone not long ago (free upgrade) cant remember what one, didnt like it but then i hate anything apple so it went on ebay. Yeah some people luv them and get on fine with them i cant for some reason.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I got fat fingers so perhaps thats it, i had an i phone not long ago (free upgrade) cant remember what one, didnt like it but then i hate anything apple so it went on ebay. Yeah some people luv them and get on fine with them i cant for some reason.


Have to agree with u there! There's no way!!! i'd have an iphone or ipad, apple are robbing greedy cunts!! Who make a handset that u cant have your own custom ringtone/sms tone. They make u pay for the privilege or ruin your warranty by getting it jail broken. Cunts!!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I wouldn't say no to a new phone, but i realised that my 5yr old htc desire does everything i need a phone to do. Only reason i'd want a new one would be for a better camera. gonna spend my money on a tablet instead. Rather liking microsofts new offering although might wait out on the i5 powered tablet coming in about 3 months time.


Saw the advert on tv last night of the new microsoft tablet. It does look the shizz i must say. Personally i like the sony tablet s. But the new galaxy note looks the best so far IMO


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

Hows the uk then tdayjust took some pics so ill go throw them up.closet told ya bout the ww it gets big in flower


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> Hows the uk then tdayjust took some pics so ill go throw them up.closet told ya bout the ww it gets big in flower


lol I know u did mate!! I was just trying to get some visuals of the stretch once put to 12/12.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> nah mate, funny u said that tho. The play store just sent me my recommended dl's and that was one of them. I'm not sure i like the look of it. Its like a cross between htc and blackberry's os. do u have it on s2?


yeh menna be sweet asfuk bruv,,, i can get it for s2 bt its custom, u should do the same look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php

best for andoird




Closetgardner said:


> Saw the advert on tv last night of the new microsoft tablet. It does look the shizz i must say.


o wouldnt by any tabletw ith miocrosoft printed on it lmao
get the new galaxy note 2 quad core ARM cpu!! lol thats a beast


as for camera phones,,sony erricson or samsung ALL THE WAY apple cameras are shite in comparison,, u seen the qwiality of the xperia cameras and galaxys? fucking splendid


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Saw the advert on tv last night of the new microsoft tablet. It does look the shizz i must say. Personally i like the sony tablet s. But the new galaxy note looks the best so far IMO


Whats gonna be the best about come crimbo mate, thos tablets looked a good bet for the mrs for crimbo, really didnt wanna get an apple even tho she'd love it silly cow so im looking for an alternative.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Saw the advert on tv last night of the new microsoft tablet. It does look the shizz i must say. Personally i like the sony tablet s. But the new galaxy note looks the best so far IMO


THey do indeed look rather good  Bit pricey though. Gonna wait for some reviews of the nexus 7 but do like the idea of windows based tablets. I like the look of the samsung offerings but every review i read claims they are let down by rather cheap materials. Other than that i'd have bought one. But figure i'll wait till january when there are a whole slew of new ones out and with january sales


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> THey do indeed look rather good  Bit pricey though. Gonna wait for some reviews of the nexus 7 but do like the idea of windows based tablets. I like the look of the samsung offerings but every review i read claims they are let down by rather cheap materials. Other than that i'd have bought one. But figure i'll wait till january when there are a whole slew of new ones out and with january sales


wayya mean u can get a note 2 on fleabay new for wat 400?? 129 cheaper than the one im gettig the wife with faster cpu and better rez ffs women!! but they are fuking big! the s2 lcd is 129 to replace so fek knows how much a note 2 will be if u broke it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

i second that!


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh menna be sweet asfuk bruv,,, i can get it for s2 bt its custom, u should do the same look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php
> 
> best for andoird
> 
> ...


cheers for that link mate! Was wondering if androids can be hacked. I'll have a read later on. Is this the site your using to customise your ram?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya mean u can get a note 2 on fleabay new for wat 400?? 129 cheaper than the one im gettig the wife with faster cpu and better rez ffs women!! but they are fuking big! the s2 lcd is 129 to replace so fek knows how much a note 2 will be if u broke it


I was talking about the price of the MS surface. They are intentionally matching price with apple, so as you can imagine, not too cheap. In my mind that is. For £400 i want it to suck my cock. £100 more and that is car insurance for a year. These days i have to think about what better things my money can be spent on. Don't have any real use for a tablet, would just like somthing i can have on my lap while i'm watching a film on the tv. Want a laptop as well, but i like the form factor of a 10" tablet and the battery life, but for a tablet it would ideally need to have the abilty to hook upto a tv which i think the surface does, although could very likely be wrong on that one.

As to screens, i've only ever had one broken LCD and that was because someone deliberately crushed my laptop, had a touchscreen phone for 5 years, and not in the most easy of environments, i.e running around with knives and heavy boxes and you name it, and i've yet to evens cratch the screen, think i'd be fine.

FYI, new nexus 10 has a 2500x1200 such silly resolution. Looking forward to seeing some reviews on it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Also, while i'm loving the short weeks atm, not due back to work till friday, it does rather majorly effect my income, gotta shop wisely :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> cheers for that link mate! Was wondering if androids can be hacked. I'll have a read later on. Is this the site your using to customise your ram?


ROM not ram lol ROM i.e imagine a pc as a tablet the ROM would be windows 7 so the rom in your case will be jellybean or ice cream snadwich with i think your on now



tip top toker said:


> I was talking about the price of the MS surface. They are intentionally matching price with apple, so as you can imagine, not too cheap. In my mind that is. For £400 i want it to suck my cock. £100 more and that is car insurance for a year. These days i have to think about what better things my money can be spent on. Don't have any real use for a tablet, would just like somthing i can have on my lap while i'm watching a film on the tv. Want a laptop as well, but i like the form factor of a 10" tablet and the battery life, but for a tablet it would ideally need to have the abilty to hook upto a tv which i think the surface does, although could very likely be wrong on that one.
> 
> As to screens, i've only ever had one broken LCD and that was because someone deliberately crushed my laptop, had a touchscreen phone for 5 years, and not in the most easy of environments, i.e running around with knives and heavy boxes and you name it, and i've yet to evens cratch the screen, think i'd be fine.
> 
> FYI, new nexus 10 has a 2500x1200 such silly resolution. Looking forward to seeing some reviews on it.


IM SURE if u asked mom or pops theyd get u one for xmas!







for todays telly


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 2392060wee group shot for the ukers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2392060wee group shot for the ukers


well ther nto gunan be ready for xmas..

the entire upstairs of my house STINKS!!! great stuff


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> IM SURE if u asked mom or pops theyd get u one for xmas!


Lol, we have a £40 limit on presents in this family. That is to say other than my dad buying my ums presents, he always just goes a bit daft. Last year i got 2 balls of wool and a book of pie


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you not sorted your filter out yet ic3, fuck me your asking for it ya loon.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Quality tune

[video=youtube;mKvxq-xiZ_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKvxq-xiZ_8[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Have you not sorted your filter out yet ic3, fuck me your asking for it ya loon.


jimmy g s right lol,lol,lol a just thought of that wee belter on rise of the foot soldier he he ye ice hes right get that filter sortted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont think he bovvd bowt the nerdy benchamarking stuff yorkie m8


It'll bottle-neck gaming mate and massively.

I've just got myself an 'XFX HD6870 Dual Fan' model brand new for 100 notes (bargain).
One of these bad boys.....



I have an 'Athlon 64 x2 3.2 Ghz' (fastest Athlon 64 released) and 4 gig of RAM, I have overclocked the card but even at factory settings the rest of my rig can't keep up with it.

I took it round to 2 of my pals who both run Phenom quads (one faster than the other) and also 4 gigs of RAM, although both showed a huge improvement over my rig even they couldn't run 1080p with max game settings (not including AA).

It ate up 6gig of RAM playing 'Sleeping Dogs' and 'Max Payne 3' on an i5 in the rig it was originally intended for.

It's a midrange card in the 130-150 notes bracket, fresh out of the box with standard clocks it has a bandwidth pushing 135 GB/s.

Shell out 200 or so sheets on a 5870 and you'll get a bandwidth of 435 GB/s.

Running a bottlenecked graphics card is like running a Ferrari with only 3 gears.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

hows it going doc?? I started germinating 2 blue angel seeds today. Im gonna just 12/12fs them for the first try mate see how she does(if i get a she)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

When the crop cash comes in after xmas I'm dropping 400ish notes on a bundle like this to bring my shit up to the required standard.....

i7.
http://www.cclonline.com/product/73991/BX80637I73770K/CPUs/Intel-Core-i7-3770K-3-5GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-8MB-L3-Cache-5GT/s-Bus-Speed-Boxed-/CPU0104/

Z77 Mobo.
http://www.cclonline.com/product/78899/90-MIBI20-G0EAY0VZ/Motherboards/Asus-MAXIMUS-V-GENE-Motherboard/MBD0377/

DDR3.
http://www.cclonline.com/product/86357/GB316GB1600C9QC/Desktop-Memory/GeIL-Black-Dragon-16MB-Memory-Kit-4x4096MB-PC3-12800-1600MHz-DDR3-SDRAM-Unbuffered-Non-ECC-DIMM/RAM0635/

There's playing games and then there's gaming.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When the crop cash comes in after xmas I'm dropping 400ish notes on a bundle like this to bring my shit up to the required standard.....
> 
> i7.
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/73991/BX80637I73770K/CPUs/Intel-Core-i7-3770K-3-5GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-8MB-L3-Cache-5GT/s-Bus-Speed-Boxed-/CPU0104/
> ...


Think I'll just copy you then haha.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Have you not sorted your filter out yet ic3, fuck me your asking for it ya loon.


yes a i have thanks verdy much but the ducting is cooneted to the light hood with glass in so not much smells gunna be sucked out and thru the filter issit?



The Yorkshireman said:


> When the crop cash comes in after xmas I'm dropping 400ish notes on a bundle like this to bring my shit up to the required standard.....
> 
> i7.
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/73991/BX80637I73770K/CPUs/Intel-Core-i7-3770K-3-5GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-8MB-L3-Cache-5GT/s-Bus-Speed-Boxed-/CPU0104/
> ...


i call NERD!!!!

ALSO i wouldnt order fuk all from CCL ever again ther aftersales is poor to say the least.. i bought a mobo from the store nr bradistan and it dident work took it bak same day and they mademe wait 28 days fro replcement from source a fucking joke!!! wouldnt even refund me the priks NEVER EVER would i shop ther again


TTT
40 qwid? damn thats how u lot stay rich


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> hows it going doc?? I started germinating 2 blue angel seeds today. Im gonna just 12/12fs them for the first try mate see how she does(if i get a she)


im going to practicaly do the same might veg for another week then flip,took a cut of each lastnight,ak,exo so i need to make a veg room


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im going to practicaly do the same might veg for another week then flip,took a cut of each lastnight,ak,exo so i need to make a veg room


make a veg BOX mate, i made one outof a family hairloume, old oak ottoman box lined with agrow tent and a couple of e27 fittings for blue spec clfs

http://bluestacks.com/

^^ android on windows


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> im going to practicaly do the same might veg for another week then flip,took a cut of each lastnight,ak,exo so i need to make a veg room


Same here mate i need to get my arse in gear and build a veg room/box. Need to get something bigger to veg in, the wee closet i use just now only holds 4 plants.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> TTT
> 40 qwid? damn thats how u lot stay rich


Lol, that or my dad is 60 and still doing 17 hour days  But nah, we've never done expensive presents, none of us see any point. I personally don't easily accept presents, don't see any point in em. I'll accept something ebcause someone saw something and thought of me, but not because it's christmas or a birthday and as such presents are mandatory.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i call NERD!!!!
> 
> ALSO i wouldnt order fuk all from CCL ever again ther aftersales is poor to say the least.. i bought a mobo from the store nr bradistan and it dident work took it bak same day and they mademe wait 28 days fro replcement from source a fucking joke!!! wouldnt even refund me the priks NEVER EVER would i shop ther again


Lol yeah, I'm a 33 year old kid that likes video games!

Well I've been using CCL for about 10 years now and as I know exactly how they work that statement tells me a lot.

I bought a mobo from them about 4 months ago and it was DOA. 
I booked an RMA on their website (as per instructions) for 2 days later, I took the board in and the guy says "As you've booked an RMA test I can do it while you are here if you don't mind waiting 15-20 mins?".
The guy hooked it up to the bench in the back and it came back as fucked, he gave me another board exactly the same in replacement there and then, job done.



If they haven't got a board exactly the same in stock to replace it with then obviously they have to wait for one to be delivered from their source, if you would have told them to replace it with a different board for the same price that they have in stock then I can confidently say they would have done so there and then.

Under the 'sale of goods act 1979' they are obliged to 'repair or replace' at their discretion, you are not automatically entitled to a refund because something is faulty despite popular belief.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

I got a singel t5 and a 24watt cfl before i got my 250 euro hps,mhoff a friend from here lol so its a start


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

yh its a start. But we all want bigger and better.Don't we?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

........... friday night down Ic3's pad?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

I've popped into the tent for 5 mins to admire the girls and stand the small 2 on some pots to lift them up a bit, now all the hairs on the backs of my arms just reek!

I keep getting whiffs of weed as I type, lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2392096........... friday night down Ic3's pad?


lmfao ye your cumming over al gigga bit nerd start your own thread lol joke mate i know fuck all about all that iv got a travel mate 240 lol,i need a new one iv been on my phone its ok but feels dodgy lol para me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

i've got an A level in computing that's that old it's irrelevant. it's like a car, i know roughly what each bit does but in the end it's got 4 wheels and it goes is all that matters eh.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2012)

being as your talking pc's and tablets i was looking for one for the kids and this one caught my eye http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html could you tell me if its any good?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Nexus 7 is supposed to be a fantastic budget tablet. I'd buy one except i'm looking to use mine for typing so i prefere the idea of a 10" screen over a 7", but as i say, mot reviews put it as one of the best tablets out there, even in comparisson with the 10" ones. although don't know if you want to hold your horses, a 32gb model has just been anounced so the price for the 16 and 8gb models should be dropping a bit before too long.

Edit: If that is the price inc VAT then that looks like it might already have been reduced, normally £199 or so. Hmm, i'm half tempted at that price.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> being as your talking pc's and tablets i was looking for one for the kids and this one caught my eye http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html could you tell me if its any good?


It's ok.

To be honest Mrt all tablets pretty much do the same thing and are only really good for browsing, compare the specs from a few and buy the one that has the highest numbers for the least amount of money.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2012)

cheers lads. its only for the kids so that spec seams more than enough


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

It'll play angry birds and bad piggies if that's what you're asking  In fact it will play them very well indeed. Wtf do kids need a tablet for, tis beyond me. Tell em that if they're bored they can go play with some cardboard boxes or get out on their bike.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2012)

they do play on their bikes and stuff but the oldest is going down the comp next year so i thought it would be helpful as a transition from a console to a pc. we did intend on getting him a laptop but my mate got one for his daughter and she hardly uses it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Na it's not with my apps lads it's just stuff I click by mistake like them pdf thingys or what ever an every fuckin time I'm on porn hub sumut down loads ffs lmao

Just does it we out asking me other Samsung used to ask 1st......


----------



## TicKle (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes a i have thanks verdy much but the ducting is cooneted to the light hood with glass in so not much smells gunna be sucked out and thru the filter issit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CCL told me my warranty on a PSU was void because it had dust in it..WTF! bunch of wankers, buy if you dont intend trying to return faulty goods :/

EDIT, after reading what yorkshireman said, guess i should have just blown the dust off before tryna return it.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Na it's not with my apps lads it's just stuff I click by mistake like them pdf thingys or what ever an every fuckin time I'm on porn hub sumut down loads ffs lmao
> 
> Just does it we out asking me other Samsung used to ask 1st......



geta adblcok for the broswer mate,, pretty sure u can get firefox for android thefor add adblock ontop of that should sort it out,, def root it tho mate fuk all the paid shit,, get it sdev'd up to deth!

well my 2 n half yr old has a laptop and just got her a megadrive 16bit!! she loves it haha.. getting her a tabletfor xmas nowt fancy just a 50 qwidder with android 4.0 aolways make sure ther upgradeable as some u cant put newer roms on,
so yeh tablet and a ipod for xmas for the nrly 3 yr old,,lol, getting a touch screen monitor too for wen shes on pc she like touching teh screen on youtube and saying that so ifi get a touchy screen monitor then it will go towatever she touches,, shes mint with apple devices tho can unlock them and do watever she wants

smarts man!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

TicKle said:


> CCL told me my warranty on a PSU was void because it had dust in it..WTF!


I'm truly shocked at that mate!

But in future it doesn't matter what ANYBODY in a shop says about warranty you are protected by the 'Sale of goods act' and it's LAW! Law over rules any company policy all day long.

I like it how sellers on ebay say 'no returns accepted' on second hand goods, the fact is they are bound by the act also.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm truly shocked at that mate!
> 
> But in future it doesn't matter what ANYBODY in a shop says about warranty you are protected by the 'Sale of goods act' and it's LAW! Law over rules any company policy all day long.
> 
> I like it how sellers on ebay say 'no returns accepted' on second hand goods, the fact is they are bound by the act also.


shit happens mate ive had nothing but shit with ccl and shit missing wen i get stuff bak,, so wudent even recomend them,, but the sale section in ther store is good,, well easy to rob stuff lmao

i think the no returns accepted is wen they are stating its sapres or repair BUT if its not as they describe then obv u can say they says its a broken gigabyte and send u a broken asus then u can,
fake goods on ebay are the best,, u report ur item to be fak,, u get refund and dont even have to return the item!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think the no returns accepted is wen they are stating its sapres or repair


used/working condition, have a look. Motherboards, RAM, CPU's, graphics cards, TV's, DVD's and allsorts mate. 

It boggles me that people think they get to dictate the rules!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2012)

Later's boys, time to get pissed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> used/working condition, have a look. Motherboards, RAM, CPU's, graphics cards, TV's, DVD's and allsorts mate.
> 
> It boggles me that people think they get to dictate the rules!


fuking ebay eh!! ifor the price of pc compinants nowadays its better to buy em noew like we sed stuff like coraisr and whatnot come with lifetime warrneties and ther peaunts to buy so again why buy second hand?

anyone got a am3 ddr3 motherboard going for sale? need one with 4 dimms lol^^^ i no i sed that but im just a cheap arse rofl






wats happnin with you yorkie? gunnasee you anytime soon or what fella?


CHEDDER WER ARE YOUUUUU??


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> geta adblcok for the broswer mate,, pretty sure u can get firefox for android thefor add adblock ontop of that should sort it out,, def root it tho mate fuk all the paid shit,, get it sdev'd up to deth!
> 
> well my 2 n half yr old has a laptop and just got her a megadrive 16bit!! she loves it haha.. getting her a tabletfor xmas nowt fancy just a 50 qwidder with android 4.0 aolways make sure ther upgradeable as some u cant put newer roms on,
> so yeh tablet and a ipod for xmas for the nrly 3 yr old,,lol, getting a touch screen monitor too for wen shes on pc she like touching teh screen on youtube and saying that so ifi get a touchy screen monitor then it will go towatever she touches,, shes mint with apple devices tho can unlock them and do watever she wants
> ...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> geta adblcok for the broswer mate,, pretty sure u can get firefox for android thefor add adblock ontop of that should sort it out,, def root it tho mate fuk all the paid shit,, get it sdev'd up to deth!
> 
> well my 2 n half yr old has a laptop and just got her a megadrive 16bit!! she loves it haha.. getting her a tabletfor xmas nowt fancy just a 50 qwidder with android 4.0 aolways make sure ther upgradeable as some u cant put newer roms on,
> so yeh tablet and a ipod for xmas for the nrly 3 yr old,,lol, getting a touch screen monitor too for wen shes on pc she like touching teh screen on youtube and saying that so ifi get a touchy screen monitor then it will go towatever she touches,, shes mint with apple devices tho can unlock them and do watever she wants
> ...


They are fast learners mate arent they, my little girl aint even two yet but she opens my lappy and powers it on lol and as for phones she knows to slide her fingers across the screen to unlock it. By the time she's 6 i reckon she'll be showing me a thing or two.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 30, 2012)

uk thread.. where everyone is an expert on everything.
mid left is ic3 right?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2012)

evening freaks and geeks.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

Dunno bout turning on the laptop my 2yr old used me lappy as a step to something? And cracked the screen a few month ago lil madem.

Just started on season 5 of sopranos, shame to finish it although season 6 has 21 episodes should last a few days lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening all. Nothing on the box i wanna watch except wheeler dealers tonight lol, cars and guns are bout it for me.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Evening all. Nothing on the box i wanna watch except wheeler dealers tonight lol, cars and guns are bout it for me.


Don't ya download stuff to watch jim? Loads to watch, u not watch boardwalk empire? Walking dead? Breaking bad?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Was rob tryin to sell any other gk crossers then?.........wheres my cut rob you cheeky cunt?





PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 that rob has rimmed for free seeds make sure you tap him for some reddies the fuckin mug


wanna watch what ya saying mate , must make you a real big man to talk shit to some YOU KNOW doesnt read the thread anymore !!
Yeah there was some of your seeds there 3 of each and also 3 or 4 of TTT's seeds i think but i also think you will find the 100 - 200 other seeds there where commercial and BOUGHT by me. If you had asked to see the fucking list instead of being a fucking smart arse cunt then you would of seen that .... 
I aint even gettin into the arguement with you , your a twat who knows fuck all about what i sold .. maybe if you had asked to see the list you would have a basis to argue , you didint , you dont ........ 


I guess you will be asking for "your cut" from the people that grow your seeds out and sell the fruits ........ nah didint think so .... later big man ! LMAO


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2012)

barely watch tv now, got an xbox cpl of weeks ago so that i could have netflix/lovefilm...only use it for my kid to watch cartoons, bout the only time i have the telly on is maybe around 10pm i'll sit down to watcha film but i end up reading a book at the same time and checking the lappy every 15 mins. ive so much studying at present cant be arsed with the tube. btw any of you coco lads , just read a thread that suggest givin the plants a flush every 7 feeds but with a 1/4 nutes so it doesnt strip the micro nutes out the medium it just removes the salt build up ....does this sound good?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Sambo everytime ive download shit its been pony lol especially movies poples heads popping up everywhere does me nut in mate. I like the look of the walking dead thats right up my street zombies and shit lol. Where do you download from.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm soooo sorry Robbie will you still bum me for seeds?

Don't talk wet ya numpty I no you lerk here daily.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> barely watch tv now, got an xbox cpl of weeks ago so that i could have netflix/lovefilm...only use it for my kid to watch cartoons, bout the only time i have the telly on is maybe around 10pm i'll sit down to watcha film but i end up reading a book at the same time and checking the lappy every 15 mins. ive so much studying at present cant be arsed with the tube. btw any of you coco lads , just read a thread that suggest givin the plants a flush every 7 feeds but with a 1/4 nutes so it doesnt strip the micro nutes out the medium it just removes the salt build up ....does this sound good?


I like the look of that netflix its something i might get. Ive never done that with coco mate, as long as you have decent run off i dont see the point.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sambo everytime ive download shit its been pony lol especially movies poples heads popping up everywhere does me nut in mate. I like the look of the walking dead thats right up my street zombies and shit lol. Where do you download from.


Walking dead is pure qaulity m8 and its on season 3 now so plenty to watch.

Breaking bad is bout the best there is tv series wise is bout a chemistry teacher who gets cancer n needs money for the family so starts cooking crystal meth.

If ya like a comedyish u also got weeds which is bout a women who's husband dies so she starts selling to raise cash, 7 seasons of that.

I use extratorrent and also piratebay m8 isohunt aint too sad either, whatever ya want ask ic3 he's got good links to all the downloads.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

Seen ya seed list when ya posted it an you told me over phone what you had most what you had were gifted cos I had loads same....an as for my cut I was plain takin piss....


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Seen ya seed list when ya posted it an you told me over phone what you had most what you had were gifted cos I had loads same....an as for my cut I was plain takin piss....


i aint spoike to you over fone for a yr or so mate ..... 

Dog kush - paid for , big bud - paid for , AK47 - paid for ,jack herer - paid for , dj shorts velvet bud - paid for , lemon skunk - paid for , GHS Exo - paid for , Basket Case - paid for , Persian lime - paid for , C99 - paid for , Special Edward - Paid for , Smash hole punch - paid for. 


Black rose was gifted to me in a swap for seeds i paid for (NOT TTT's crosses) 

there ya go .....


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

i dont lurk here daily i aint been here for ages , i was told to check out the posts ......


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I like the look of that netflix its something i might get. Ive never done that with coco mate, as long as you have decent run off i dont see the point.


 my bird has netflix , but i can use her password as long as shes not using it so i decided i'd try lovefilm instead, free 30 day trial, its fuckin crap...go for netflix. although skys got a similar thing going , its 8 or 9 quid instead of 5 or 6 but you get newer films but i wont use it coz i fucking HATE rupert murdoch.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

If i gave robbie some seeds for free, then short of saying they are "his" seeds, he can do with them whatever he likes. I have no issue if he makes a few quid off em. And after all, i gave em to him, as with the DTxEXO, for no other reason than i had seeds and thought people would like them. If he had pleaded with me for seeds only to go and sell them, that might be a different issue, but as it is, i gave em to him for no other reason than why not, then it really doesn't effect me if he goes on and sells some in a bulk sale of this that and everything. few quid for robbie, sounds good to me 

Just getting into Chuck right now. Started watching it last night, seems like a good show. I'm only what, 5 years late


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah i was with lovefilm dura, its where i got most my collection from. I like propper copies too many cams online.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 30, 2012)

it's seedgate... 
I never got any DTxEXO boohoo... did get some strawbs cheesecake though 



tip top toker said:


> If i gave robbie some seeds for free, then short of saying they are "his" seeds, he can do with them whatever he likes. I have no issue if he makes a few quid off em. And after all, i gave em to him, as with the DTxEXO, for no other reason than i had seeds and thought people would like them. If he had pleaded with me for seeds only to go and sell them, that might be a different issue, but as it is, i gave em to him for no other reason than why not, then it really doesn't effect me if he goes on and sells some in a bulk sale of this that and everything. few quid for robbie, sounds good to me
> 
> Just getting into Chuck right now. Started watching it last night, seems like a good show. I'm only what, 5 years late


You need to search for dvdrip or brip which are usually ripped from dvd's or blurays, tscam or cams are usually recorded on handhelds.. if you read the comments most people will also mention quality etc.. file size, seeds and completes will usually give a good indication too. 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah i was with lovefilm dura, its where i got most my collection from. I like propper copies too many cams online.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah i was with lovefilm dura, its where i got most my collection from. I like propper copies too many cams online.


Lol u gotta no what u download m8 only too many cams if u download them lol

I carnt watch a cam meself waste of time.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Not hard to work out if you're downloading a cam or real copy. I always just lmao when people talk about how they're paying money to watch this and that. Suckers  Ya'll a bunch of wheeling dealing lads and then you run out and give netflix some money.... loool


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i aint spoike to you over fone for a yr or so mate .....
> 
> Dog kush - paid for , big bud - paid for , AK47 - paid for ,jack herer - paid for , dj shorts velvet bud - paid for , lemon skunk - paid for , GHS Exo - paid for , Basket Case - paid for , Persian lime - paid for , C99 - paid for , Special Edward - Paid for , Smash hole punch - paid for.
> 
> ...


Just shut the fuck up an get the list out that will prove it you bellend lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i dont lurk here daily i aint been here for ages , i was told to check out the posts ......


Either way I knew you'd see um.........


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> it's seedgate...
> I never got any DTxEXO boohoo... did get some strawbs cheesecake though


Well i stupidly threw a few hundred random seeds into the same bag so i now iahve say 300 seeds but only 100 of em are the dt cross. So pleaded with dura and he sent me a few back. Given the bit i sampled, think those might be the first i work with and try and get to F2


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

use this and u can download them too if u have mozilla fast video downloader addon installed
http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/

well. just been upto my room to seal sum exterior gaps,, and this new everyday feeding lark is really workin! NO yellow leaves part from the odd one of course but damn ther looking nice,, with new ducting setup im getting 26-28 temps with light on,so its all gravy man!! tyhanx for the advice guys, reallyw orking out,, the pineapple lokoks sexy and the EXO are gunna have big main colas hopefully coz ther sum gaps between the buds forming so if it works its way up ther gunna look awsome, most of the leans are gone too

a GOOD DAY!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just shut the fuck up an get the list out that will prove it you bellend lol


that is the list ! except for the few seeds from yours (5 of each i think) and some of TTT's (again 5 or 3 of each) so.........

everyone but you doesnt care so what your problem big man ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

FOR TV SERIES GO HERE to download as torrents
http://eztv.it/
everything else go here
http://extratorrent.com/
and
http://1337x.org/
and
http://h33t.com/
and not forget uk party proxy for tpb for those who forgotten
http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/

if ANYONE can keep a ratio i can hook u up with IPT invites great site, fast as fuk i get shit down in minutes full films too ask robbie he got one 

TTT u played that game yet? i got it installed but not played yet, gunna download that new NFS most wanted 2012 looks pretty slick


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if ANYONE can keep a ratio i can hook u up with IPT invites great site, fast as fuk i get shit down in minutes full films too ask robbie he got one
> 
> TTT u played that game yet? i got it installed but not played yet, gunna download that new NFS most wanted 2012 looks pretty slick


IPT is the best one out there, ill vouch for IC3 on that one ...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Nah, i steam most all of my stuff, no real need to download things any more. Saves on harddrive space as well. Anytime i do download something i just use piratebay and it downloads at my nets full potential so never really seen a reason to bother with one of these private tracker thingies.


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FOR TV SERIES GO HERE to download as torrents
> http://eztv.it/
> everything else go here
> http://extratorrent.com/
> ...


www.torrenting.com is a good one to. U have to register and keep a ratio, but the dl's are fast


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeehaa steroid wars!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeehaa steroid wars!!!!


Lmao ur only laughing cause it takes the heat of your spvgwselliong lol

Gotta get that stink sorted m8 is only gonna get worse.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Innit just ICE 

And to fuck with keeping ratios with torrents, fuck off lol. Yup, i'm that bastard  I ent uploading shit, there are already 1000 people seeding it, no need i say!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lmao ur only laughing cause it takes the heat of your spvgwselliong lol
> 
> Gotta get that stink sorted m8 is only gonna get worse.


seems to have settled down now to be honest, if it gets bad il take the filter of and ust have one extrACTOR on the light with a sencond one fasted to the filter and just into the room,, one for the light hood and one for the room but at 26 with lights on i dont really wanna ptu one in the room, ok a few yankee candles and airwiks will be cushty



tip top toker said:


> Innit just ICE
> 
> And to fuck with keeping ratios with torrents, fuck off lol. Yup, i'm that bastard  I ent uploading shit, there are already 1000 people seeding it, no need i say!


lol i just got a 1gbit server mate so if u want anything nippy lemmi know il get it added and hook u up with torrent for it no problem


INNIT~?? INNIT??? now thats very "common" of you tt u played that game or what? doe sthe crack work? u got the skidrow rls yeh?

TT it dont work mate ul just get spining disk in corner then bak to desktop u need thhis
http://kat.ph/cabelas-dangerous-hunts-2013-fix-skidrow-t6775907.html

im donwloading now and il let u know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

yey it wokrs now!!,,go on the shotting galery lol nuts no blood tho witch is a bit disapointing


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 30, 2012)

ok going to be uploading some pics in my thread within the next hour, im lucky there is anything there to take pics of, some cunt has been trying to break into my room at my bedsit and as the only thing in the room is my grow its obvious that its that they are after, i have taken precausions to try and stop these mindless twats trying to get into my room and have installed cctv to catch the cunts if they try again. im on steakout all this week, sat on the other side of the door with a hefty table leg to hand, if they come and try again they getting a dink on the fucking head.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

ohh ahh cantona PUKKA wers a girly bra!

new tv series guys 6 episodes so far
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2070791/


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't wana be kept be getting named in this argument its got nowt to do with me and I will speak for las that bloke done nuffing but good for us all with the lemon and scrogs etc and he left the site cause of shit like this it aint his bag.

Public forums aint for getting so personal lads its fucking public???


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahah you are fuckin funny you shrimp.......up peoples arses?? bum billy?? said his hash was good that 1st day after smokin 1 half a spliff when just after i smoked half a weed joint, 2 days later i spoke to sambo by txt sayin it was bollox an dint get ya stoned wernt till a week after when every fucker was on ere still on about it, i chucked my 2 pence in an tbh didnt give 2 shits cos i sold most of it an made some, old laz i speak to about once every couple of week by txt an have mucho respect for the kid, fuckin suck chedz off lol i do nowt but grief the brummy numpty, but actually think he's sound as fuck an got a heart of gold un like some just a useless cunt lol an sambo is a good mate the best ive got on here so maybe ive rimmed him a couple of times but thats it lol, but the lads you mentioned not so much billy are the lads i speak to in real life so your on to sumut lol all it is im a very good judge of caricature always have been which brings me to you rob.
> from that 1st time we met you told me then you only come on riu to blag seeds, you told me if i go to hc thread an like some of his post he will give me free seeds, you slaged a load of lads of here off aswell, since that day ive always new you were 1 to keep a eye on, even tho you seemed like a sound kid, i even told old sambo when you 1st started gettin pally an he asked me what you was like said you seemed sound enough just 1 of those thats ya best mate when they want sumut....which i noticed with me with the cuts you got, me best mate for a few weeks then went, an came back once i had some seeds, since then ive watch you over at hc suckin ass get free shit off peeps an a few other lads threads, even had a try at dwezes lol....when you fucked off an came back an posted at hcs an i posted to you sayin rob what happened to my seeds? you was sendin an you gave some bullshit that i dint give you adress even tho i gave it you by txt an email a few times, after i posted that 2 random yanks off hcs thread pm'd me warnin me about you lol sayin you did same to them, i never replied just thought it was funny as fuck, an wernt ever gunna tell no fucker either, so ive none about ya ways for a while mate an can smell a rat, i even believe ice when stuff dint get sent, an thats why the personal joke the other day sayin you bum for seeds, yeh i was daft an dint think about puttin peeps off buyin um but i thought you would no what i ment a joke between us cos you no dam well you bum for seeds lol an at that stage i was still ya mate an thought you was sound i just new ya ways an thats that, i no kids from my area bang same, an all this i never breathed a word to, you did have a good mate in me mate but you had to be a mardy fucker other day, an shoulda just told me to fuck off an that would have been that.......so now its all out, but shit you aint replyin are ya lmao



it was about a week after when I SAID billys hash was shit you actually replied and said it might of been the spliff before that got you stoned not his hash (as if you wouldnt know that anyway) not the day after ACTUALLY .... 
Yeah i did say if you go to HC's thread and hang around there you will get some seeds , THATS WHAT HC HIMSELF SAYS ....... he gives his stuff away to people on his forum for free , the fact ive known him about 2.5 yrs and i talk to him via email , chat and on other forums kinda makes your point invalid , as for the 2 yanks i have no idea who you are on about unless its BBYY , WHO IS A KNOWN SCAMMER ...... so unless its him i cant comment but ive never told any yanks ill send them ANYTHING except HC and i sent him some of my seeds FOR FREE ..... i never said anything bad about chedz , i like the bloke and think he is a good dude ... as for your judge of character you dont know me for shit mate so whatever. i didnt bum you for cuts lol , i talked to you online a few times and sambo was gonna send me the cuts then you offered to sort them cus you was closer .... 
Yeah i spoke to Dwez a few times cus he is a good lad , his thread is slow though so i stopped posting there , i never asked him for anything so again your point is invalid .... 
mate i can prove you wrong all day so keep going ....
Your just a fucking sheep mate , you agree with folks on here then change your mind when someone else does, you clearly got a attitude problem and tbh i think your a attention seeking dick ... like when my kid was born you was hassling the fuck out of me just so you cud update riu and make out you was in close contact all the time WTF was that about .... and as far as when i sent you the seeds YOU NEVER SENT ME A ADDY .... then when you didi i sent you seeds ... theres about 20 posts on here of ME asking YOU for your addy so i can send you seeds ... i even kept asking sambo why you hadnt given it me so STFU .... 
Again like i say your points are invalid ....


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA just pmed you my address , you got a problem come down n stop talking shit online man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2012)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhh, its bin a wee while since we hada lil' fall out so i guess it was overdue.......love the big long posts lads........although im personally really glad its n ic3 thats involved coz my head would explode trying to decipher it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> aaaaaahhhhhhhhh, its bin a wee while since we hada lil' fall out so i guess it was overdue.......love the big long posts lads........although im personally really glad its n ic3 thats involved coz my head would explode trying to decipher it.


lol,,, they need to oparagraph it,, much easier to




at


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,,, they need to oparagraph it,, much easier to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously i cant read big long posts, cant b arsed , i just skim. i probably read more in a day than any one on here, ive always gota book in my hand an now with uni its ata much heavier level, i was reading shakespeare and texts on political legitimacy along with a tutorial on 19th century history , specifically the reform acts, today alone , as well as two seperate novels im reading for pleasure, as a result i tend to skim over the big posts in here


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 30, 2012)

pics uploaded, take a look. link in signiture!! get yourselves sub'd up for fucks sake


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

shut .


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cunt give to fucks if I'm wrong or right I've just told you what I THINK end of maybe shunt have put it on here I admit that soz lads but it's fuckin done now nowt I can do you wound me up sumut rotten, an that with ya kid give over rob I felt a cunt for bein a mong an not seeming bothered so that's why I was txtin.
> 
> An pm'in me ya addy I fuckin got it all ready an it's never gunna happen ya no that so who's actin big man now?


your the one acting big man mate , not me , im not a keyboard warrior , i learn from my mistakes and after the incident with ic3 and apologising to him im not doing it again , you wanna be the warrior then you got the address otherwise shut the fuck up ....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

the .


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

hell .


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> aaaaaahhhhhhhhh, its bin a wee while since we hada lil' fall out so i guess it was overdue.......love the big long posts lads........although im personally really glad its n ic3 thats involved coz my head would explode trying to decipher it.


It has been a while hay and for once I aint started it lol didn't realise till u said the other night that this thread is the most hit on the site.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

up!


NOONE CARES!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2012)

Well i got a good deal is all i can say, couldnt have got thos beans for cheaper so im happy and as im the fucker that bought them thats all that matters 200 odd beans for what i paid, I'll ave that all day long thank you very much lol. When my cuts were damaged on route he replaced, no problem whatsoever. Top lad in my book.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> It has been a while hay and for once I aint started it lol didn't realise till u said the other night that this thread is the most hit on the site.



fuck man we've well over a million views. i wonder what its like as an observer alone....must be like watching one flew over the cuckoos nest but in text....weve got a one helluva lot of unstable fuckers....lol, i fuckin love it.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> aaaaaahhhhhhhhh, its bin a wee while since we hada lil' fall out so i guess it was overdue.......love the big long posts lads........although im personally really glad its n ic3 thats involved coz my head would explode trying to decipher it.


 some funny shit there ic3 everyone seems to pick on you buddy haha


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

i aint got ya addy mate , unlike you i have no reaqson to keep them , me little shit LMAO ... big boxer guy are ya now LOL ... 6foor 6 stone from my memory ... like i said you got my addy mate , i dont need yours , your the one with the problem ......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> some funny shit there ic3 everyone seems to pick on you buddy haha


jealousey m8,, they all wanna be classy like me  they have no offence other than the grammer hahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Well that and the fact that you reccomend people obsolete computer hardware and can't tell the difference between mbs and mbps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Well that and the fact that you reccomend people obsolete computer hardware and can't tell the difference between mbs and mbps


lol u talking about the pci and pcie communication error what everyone understood but you? lmao

we have already cleared the mbps issue up also ya toff u said i couldnt get a film in 3 mins wich i prooved,, ohh not going thru this again ur just one of them dudes that always rite..eeven wen ur wrong,, ur still right,, thers no winning this one,, so i just gave up lol

so no ur not dragging me into it again,

OH just re-read your comment SO THE MIGHTY TIP TOP admits the iceman has class hhaha awsome!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 30, 2012)

man i forgot what this thread was like, i only seem to post when theres drama in here, prob makes me out to be a drama perv/troll lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u talking about the pci and pcie communication error what everyone understood but you? lmao
> 
> we have already cleared the mbps issue up also ya toff u said i couldnt get a film in 3 mins wich i prooved,, ohh not going thru this again ur just one of them dudes that always rite..eeven wen ur wrong,, ur still right,, thers no winning this one,, so i just gave up lol
> 
> ...


Actually, seems only you, me, and yorky know about computer bits and pieces, to everyone else it seemed you were saying pci and meaning pci. 

And no, what you proved was that you didn't understand the reading that you were well, reading. Would you like me to go back and find those posts lol  at the end of the day, as with my searh on mr spammer the other night, i have no issue going to lengths to make my point, so i would honestly advise you to trust me when i advise you not to tempt me  The only reason i keep bringing it up is because you still act as if you knew what you were talking about  If it is what you want though, i will make you look like an absolute plonker, it's all in the thread waiting for me


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 30, 2012)

And pause................. Wait for it..............


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Nope, too much of a tiff tonight by pukka and robbie, i ent starting another  so far as i'm concerned, nothing happened, if it might have happened, then it's being discussed in PM's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, too much of a tiff tonight by pukka and robbie, i ent starting another  so far as i'm concerned, nothing happened, if it might have happened, then it's being discussed in PM's


i said i download a 700 mb movie in approx 3 mins,, at 3.5MPBS i even showed screens of the speed and the time? u stil tore it apart lol it is wat it is,,read the PM i sent u buddy im really not going down that rd again,, as i said ur right even wenur wrong, thers no botehring with that.

yeh enuf drama here tonite,, i think it just goes to,wen u been round long enough u know who to trust and who is to ther word,, fuk it off is it worth the hassle? just dont bother with the messers and bother with the guys who are to ther word, u kow who each are so heck leave it at that


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Here we go again. How are you incapable of understanding that to download a 700mb file at 3.5mbps in 3 minutes is a mathematical impossibility? It is like saying i can drive 1 mile in 30 seconds if i am driving at 60mph. It doesn't work. We have maths and physics for a reason. Once again, you do not understand what your torrent app is telling you in terms of the speed it is downloading at. I am not arguing the time taken, as i was not arguing it earlier, i am arguing that like pci and pci-e, you seem to have great issue in understanding the difference between things like megabits a second and megabytes a second. They are VERY different measurements.

Thankyou though, you've saved me trawling through years of posts, you brought it up for me off top of your head. 3 minutes, 700mb, 3.5mbps. Anyone else here with a head for numbers and any understanding of how to calulate bandwidth or heck, jsut get on google and search for download speed calculator. 

You are wrong. Very wrong.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuck, do it yoruself ICE

http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calculate/downloadcalculator.php

type in 700mb, select 10mbps, note that it take just shy of 10 minutes.

Yet you claim that at just 3.5mbps you can cut that time by 2/3. LMAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck, do it yoruself ICE
> 
> http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calculate/downloadcalculator.php
> 
> ...


no at 10mbps that is a 100mb connection as u only get 10% fuk the link

i just done the math in thpm but since u instinst on trying to make me luck dumb as fuck here it is aghain

i stated 3mins 30 seoncds for a 700mb movie

im on 30mb package with u get 10% approx wich i get 3.5 downstream



3.5megabytes per second in one minute is 210mb a MINUTE then x that by 3 mins 30 seonnds thats 630mb THEN ad the ramining 30 seconds which is 110mb so that adds upto 740mb in 3 mins 30 socnds

now hows my math>? still dumb as fuk?

now can move onto my 1gbps server wer i download a episode in seconds but guess youl argyue that too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ohlol i just clicked your link plz next time u try proove sum1 wrong make sure u do the sorrect shit THAT 10MB BIT IS A 10MB CONNECTION OF WHICH U ONLY GET 1,1MBPS DOWNSTREAM so it will take 9 minutes silly fucker

considering i get 3x that speed it stands to reason mine takes only 33% of that 9 minutes


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

I am generally civil, but christ alive you're a stupid fucker. 

You do not have a 30mbs package, you have a 30mbps package.

Or are you trying to tell me you're offering me and others advice on torrents which can only download at 10% of your broadband speed?? Here is me downloading at 100% of my broadband speed regardless of speed available. Oh right, wait, that's because i simply understand the measurements. You are downloading at 100% your internet speed, not 10%, you tit.

I honestly donb't know where the fuck you are arriving at this 10% from. Other than that virgin advertises it as 30mb when 30mb actually means 30mbps, as every broadband supplier does. But you knew this right. for someone who i know does generally know what they are tlaking about most of the time, you really are dumb at other times. You enjoy getting ripped off with your 10% broadband while i enjoy my 100% broadband, by your reasoming i download films 3 times faster than you given that i have 100% of my internets ability, but i don't, i wonder why that is. Oh right. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I am generally civil, but christ alive you're a stupid fucker.
> 
> You do not have a 30mbs package, you have a 30mbps package.
> 
> Or are you trying to tell me you're offering me and others advice on torrents which can only download at 10% of your broadband speed?? Here is me downloading at 100% of my broadband speed regardless of speed available. Oh right, wait, that's because i simply understand the measurements. You are downloading at 100% your internet speed, not 10%, you tit.


im on 30MBPS thers no such thing as mps? wats that about?

u only can download at 10% of watever yourpay for SO 100mb connection u only get 10mb (spprox) at 10mb like ur link said u get 1-1.1MPBS

SO im not wrong maybe misstyped and missed a "B" out and uve jumped all over it but im not wrong

emptyy your inbox mr popular!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2012)

Tt PMS are full mate, I can't reply to it lol.
Don't u two start now..... Also Ic3 there's alot of members on here that trust me so if that earlier comment was aimed at me then you are wrong, if it wasn't then sorry for saying anything


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Ohlol i just clicked your link plz next time u try proove sum1 wrong make sure u do the sorrect shit THAT 10MB BIT IS A 10MB CONNECTION OF WHICH U ONLY GET 1,1MBPS DOWNSTREAM so it will take 9 minutes silly fucker
> 
> considering i get 3x that speed it stands to reason mine takes only 33% of that 9 minutes


Where on earth are you getting this 10% figure from? If i have a 10mbs connection, i download at 10mbs, if i have a 10mbps connection, i download at 10mbps. This is not an opinion, this is mathematical fact. You laim to be downloading at 3.5mbps, well in that case i'll just laugh at your ass because i dowbnload at 3 times that speed on a 3x slower connection.

My broadband is 10mbps, i download at 10mbps, that is how it works. How can i put it any clearer, you are not downloading at 3.5mbps. Ignore your crazy 10% idea, and just do the maths. That is all it is, maths. god knows you have a hard enough time spelling so i can understand how you are unable to perform a simple calculation.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.mediaroad.com/products/speedcheck/free_tools/transfer_time/

there is another one for you. Type in 700mb, and 3.5 (mbps) as you claim, and look at the download time. You are downloading at 30mbps or whatnot, not 3,5. you do not understand what you are talking about. I am not making a fool out of you here, you are doing it all y yourself.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a difference betwee. mb/s (byte) and mbps (bits)
once you understand the difference between the two, things make more sense.

there is an explanation here if either of you care.

http://innovationzen.com/blog/2006/07/28/the-broadband-speed-guide/


Telecommunications bit rates


Bps = 1 bit/s
Kbps = 1.000 bits/s
Mbps = 1.000 Kbits/s or 1.000.000 bits/s
Gbps = 1.000 Mbit/s or 1.000.000.000 bits/s
Tbps = 1.000 Gbit/s or 1.000.000.000.000 bits/s


Data Storage


Byte = 8 bits
Kilobyte = 1024 bytes or 8192 (8 x 1024) bits
Megabyte = 1024 Kilobytes or 1.048.576 (1024 x 1024) bytes or 8.388.608 bits
Gigabyte = 1024 Megabytes or 1.073.741.824 bytes or 8.589.934.592 bits
Terabyte = 1024 Gigabytes or 1.099.511.627.776 bytes or 8.796.093.022.208 bits

/nerd [OFF]


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2012)

Furry handbag squad in here......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 31, 2012)

Sambo I've over laid ya cunt lol.....


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol I did say they will make ya sleepy if ya not use to em, how late are u?


----------



## TicKle (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow this thread can drain ya, chill guys, roll on the chrimbo crops 

Chopped one of my strawberry cough girls last week, took her early (6 weeks) due to random nana's appearing, but she's ended up quite a nice smoke, roll on her sisters, will post some bud shots up soon


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

ooooohhhhhh thats just lovely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

bet she loves a bit of extra RAM eh


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh what a sight to see in the morning!! That's put a smile on my chops.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lol I did say they will make ya sleepy if ya not use to em, how late are u?


Should of been up at 6.45 mate Mrs was shaking me at 8.30 lol

Nice bit a porn that Donny boy.....bird int bad either....lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 31, 2012)

yas D there something to put a smile on my face,great neeps 2


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Tt PMS are full mate, I can't reply to it lol.
> Don't u two start now..... Also Ic3 there's alot of members on here that trust me so if that earlier comment was aimed at me then you are wrong, if it wasn't then sorry for saying anything


na mate not aimed at your,, your didgeyness goes without saying anything!!1 ROFL,, haha takin piss m8 dont worry about it,,

afternooon ladies, seemed to have got the smell and temps sorted out,, that spray foam is fuking awsome but messey ruined a lovely wooly sonnetti jumper  not impressed but man its alll gravy from now,,no yellow leaves, ther loving the daily feedin

perfect total recall and the watch has popped up guys

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2856408/The+Watch+2012+DVDRip+XViD-PLAYNOW.html

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2856463/Total+Recall+2012+DVDRip+XviD-Lum1x.html

good veiwing today


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2012)

cheers for the links mate. its going to take me 7hrs to download the fucker tho because my fucking internets down to 600kbps. sky better sort their act out the cunts, im supposed to be getting 2.5mbps. they better watch i dont email them my addy lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 31, 2012)

ICE, Have u came across any good torrents for 007 skyfall yet? all the ones I'm finding are fake, password protected.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

na skyfall not anyware yet matey go bak a few pages i put up sum links,, ther fully modded public sites, so none of that fake passworded bullshit, stay away from them if its a single rar with password file DONT download heres the links for SAFE sites again

http://extratorrent.com/

http://1337x.org/

http://h33t.com/

http://www.ahashare.com/

all them sites are modded and thats wer thes hit goes from private sites to public first,, u wont need any other sites again,stay away from isohunt and whatnot, coz u just get shit
if it aint on them sites then it aint about yet period!
awsome 

MRT-- yeh sky suk for sure, they give unlimited none stop downlods coz the speeds are so poor overall that they can, unlike me,, i was just told by virgin man while upgrading my acT THAT IVE DOWNLOADED 238TB IN 3 MONTHS!!! thats sum crazy shit,glad i got my server bak up and runing now,i dont even need to download fro it i can watch direct!!sweet

that film the watch looks like sum funny shit
how is everyone?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers ice, I do mostly go to isohunt. I never knew piratebay changed their domain until u said yesterday. I was gutted when I couldn't access it, thot they got shut down again. Thanks again lad!. Pissed off! !! Pouring with rain out and the kids want me to take them out trick or treating. Little shits! !!! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers ice, I do mostly go to isohunt. I never knew piratebay changed their domain until u said yesterday. I was gutted when I couldn't access it, thot they got shut down again. Thanks again lad!. Pissed off! !! Pouring with rain out and the kids want me to take them out trick or treating. Little shits! !!! Lol


yeh i gotta take our little one out in a bit,, just going to t he garage to buy a costume for her,, little witch seems appropriate,lol
made a pumpkin for the window and have to buy a tub of celebrations to dish out  shame tho coz our kids aint allowed sweets.period, ther bad for teeth and make them act up, not cruel,theyv got plenty of time for sweets wen the rolder

this one?
http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/

works fine? anyways tpb has got a lot better a pal of mine is admin on ther its better modded now for sure


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 31, 2012)

fuck off ya cunt you wanting to make the money and munchies lol


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

evenin fuckwits.......anybody spitting the dummy tit out today?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 31, 2012)

Nah mate it used to be www.piratebay.org . One day I typed that address and my browser just kept saying "gateway blocked". That one u linked does work fine. But I didn't know until u posted the link that they had a new domain name. Yh done the pumpkin carving, sweetie bags. Just need to get wrapped up to go out when it's dark.....oh the fun!! Man don't I know it! My kids will be climbing the walls for the next week!.Has anyone ever used formulex?? Any good?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

lol yeh,, not carrying the pumpkin about,, just a little pumpkin bucket,, local garage doing full contumes for 4.99 get that and save it for the wee one

NO everyone happy today my man hahahaq

just been up to the grow and shit the smells back,, how is that most of the day ther is nos mell then a few hrs before lights on the smell comes bak? boggling my mind?

[video=youtube;6-cQ1oTELgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6-cQ1oTELgg[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;3ArAWYKDONY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3ArAWYKDONY[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

i was up at my grow earlier, temps are still low but climbing so i readjusted the heater for few more 15 min bursts. plants look good though all over 4' tall, some nearer 5'. lovely big dark green leaves and good amount of bud sites, just gonna get the temps up and feed them a bit more requently. should be done in 4 weeks with my other 8 plant grow about two weeks later. FUCKIN HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i was up at my grow earlier, temps are still low but climbing so i readjusted the heater for few more 15 min bursts. plants look good though all over 4' tall, some nearer 5'. lovely big dark green leaves and good amount of bud sites, just gonna get the temps up and feed them a bit more requently. should be done in 4 weeks with my other 8 plant grow about two weeks later. FUCKIN HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


yeh im 5 weeks out if the strain sticks to schedule,, cant wait,, doing it all propper this time, got sum kilner jars and everything
so when done the light hood and all that shit gets put away and the plants get hung unspide down for a week then trimmed and into jars, would u say thats about rite?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im 5 weeks out if the strain sticks to schedule,, cant wait,, doing it all propper this time, got sum kilner jars and everything
> so when done the light hood and all that shit gets put away and the plants get hung unspide down for a week then trimmed and into jars, would u say thats about rite?




i just dry in the chamber with the lights and fan on, its all sold so i dont give a toss if the thc degrades a little , it'll all be bone dry in 4 days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just dry in the chamber with the lights and fan on, its all sold so i dont give a toss if the thc degrades a little , it'll all be bone dry in 4 days.


na,,, im wanting to do it properly,, not liking flash dried stuff, not knocking ur method i mean fuk if it sells it sells rite!!1 but i really wann get the most out of this grow fro the xmas shhop,, shit the wifes present is 529 for one! so gotta be god,, even if i pull a oz a plant thats 8oz so 1600 that will do me nicely but im hoping for a lil more

shits getting better now, im feeding everyday and whatnot im well happy with how ther looking,seems thy p[ut out a stink at intermitant times like theyve stopped smelling nowbut a hr ago they was lol

fuking horticulture eh!

damn just got the kid dressed in witches dress and she just went nutz crying lol
fuking kids egh


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

im feeding one grow almost every day and the other every 2nd or 3rd, the latter grow being the one where the temps are low, so asa result there not drinkin heavily. hopefully ive sorted it though. mine havent started smelling yet, should kick in next week or so.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah dry it properly ic3 7day hung should be more than enough, ruins flavour n smell flash drying.


----------



## kane01 (Oct 31, 2012)

hia guys been reading this for a while and u guys are nuts, but now i need some help. i currently run a 400 hps and a 6" rvka1 in a tent 65x110x160 but i was gonna buy a lumatek dimmable 600 ballast and cool tube. with the 400 witch is not a cool tube the temps do not go over 75 will i be able to run the 600 with out problems. thanks for any help


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

kane01 said:


> hia guys been reading this for a while and u guys are nuts, but now i need some help. i currently run a 400 hps and a 6" rvka1 in a tent 65x110x160 but i was gonna buy a lumatek dimmable 600 ballast and cool tube. with the 400 witch is not a cool tube the temps do not go over 75 will i be able to run the 600 with out problems. thanks for any help


strange tent size ? yeah its should be fine , tbh you never really know until you get it all assembled buta 6" fan and cool tube should sort out any temp issues.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah dry it properly ic3 7day hung should be more than enough, ruins flavour n smell flash drying.


yeh got 3 1 litre kilner jars ahould get a oz or 2 in each after theyve been hung,, then u tip it out everyday for a hour and back in dont u? may as well do it properly no point otherwise,, thiss hits gunna sell itself!!

goinn trick or treatin bbs


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh got 3 1 litre kilner jars ahould get a oz or 2 in each after theyve been hung,, then u tip it out everyday for a hour and back in dont u? may as well do it properly no point otherwise,, thiss hits gunna sell itself!!
> 
> goinn trick or treatin bbs



anytime ive cured i just open the jar, give ita shake and put the lid back. mybe 3 or 4 times aday, never bothered leaving it out fora n hour though?


----------



## kane01 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yh it is only had a small space to work with and that was the only tent I could find that would fit so I shouldn't have any issues with the 600 cheers lad


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

IC3 ive been looking for DJ Fresh Nextlevelism since it was released, can not find it anywhere, any help? thanks for the link for total recall


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

I've never tipped it all out etc just open the jar every few days give it a shake.

Aint much need if ya getting rid of it tho ice, just dry it properly that's enough with the exo anyway, the stuff u had of me last grow had never seen a curing jar.

Carnt speak for the pe tho that may need a cure, near all the seeds strains I've grown have improved a lot with a cure, of course the exo will also improve with a cure but u no what it smells n taste like without.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 31, 2012)

another ??? at ice, or any u lads that can help. whats the best torrent dwnld software, i used to use u/torrent but it fucked up on me and even after removing and reinstalling it still wouldnt work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> IC3 ive been looking for DJ Fresh Nextlevelism since it was released, can not find it anywhere, any help? thanks for the link for total recall


yeh giz 5 mins mate il send u the torrent



AMCHEESIER said:


> another ??? at ice, or any u lads that can help. whats the best torrent dwnld software, i used to use u/torrent but it fucked up on me and even after removing and reinstalling it still wouldnt work.


utorent 3.2 mate here

http://www.oldapps.com/utorrent.php?old_utorrent=7740?download


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

DJ FRESH-NEXTLEVELISM

https://hotfile.com/dl/178152122/172b9ff/DJ_Fresh_-_Nextlevelism.rar.html

HAVE TO UPLOAD THE TORRENT IN RAR FORMAT so just download and extract


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

Fucking el all this ic3 please can I have ic3 please help me lol the fucker will start to think he's poplar n liked soon lol

Just messing m8, was well happy when ya gave me the link for piratebay hate all the others even extratorrent.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 31, 2012)

nice one ice, seems to be working a treat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el all this ic3 please can I have ic3 please help me lol the fucker will start to think he's poplar n liked soon lol
> 
> Just messing m8, was well happy when ya gave me the link for piratebay hate all the others even extratorrent.


lol yeh TPB is th nutz simple and good, fast too im not talking speeds tho coz the resident know it all will only say im wrong but yeh TPB is good,, if that proxy ever goes down lemmi know il get u knew link


http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2856815/DJ.Fresh.Nextlevelism.html?err=edit_done


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DJ FRESH-NEXTLEVELISM
> 
> https://hotfile.com/dl/178152122/172b9ff/DJ_Fresh_-_Nextlevelism.rar.html
> 
> HAVE TO UPLOAD THE TORRENT IN RAR FORMAT so just download and extract


nice one dude, and no password? lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2012)

my exo is going to be flash dried  the only place i can leave it to dry is in the tent and the WR will have 2-3 weeks longer than the exo


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 31, 2012)

Evening all. PE dont really need a cure, but like dough boy said it will improve like most strains with it. Actually its pretty good after a 7 day dry, one of the reasons i run it that and it can come down a 7 weeks or so. Found out why my girls were behind schedule, i was looking at the wrong start date, silly cunt lol im a bit happier now i know i havent fucked this grow up.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 31, 2012)

both torrents are slow as hell man, not had to wait 7hrs for a film in years, and over a hr for an album. all good tho ill just sit it out


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

Dough boy lol jim I've gave u a pass to long it seems ya opening up a can of internet forum whooparse with comments like that lol not that I aint sat here eating st agur on crackerwheats lol

Pe looks the part agreed but only person I've known to smoke it didn't rate it, u got the exo now aint ya time to grow some proper weed....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 31, 2012)

Hahaha knew you'd ave some munchies to hand sambo lol. Yeah i'll give ya that PE aint all that, it has its good points tho smells real nice and yeilds well but like i say you need to smoke a fair bit really to get monged. Aye got the exo now so some proper gear lol, have a feeling its gonna put me on me arse when i get round to smoking some, looking forward too that mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Evening all. PE dont really need a cure, but like dough boy said it will improve like most strains with it. Actually its pretty good after a 7 day dry, one of the reasons i run it that and it can come down a 7 weeks or so. Found out why my girls were behind schedule, i was looking at the wrong start date, silly cunt lol im a bit happier now i know i havent fucked this grow up.


im touching 5 weeks in now and the PE wont be ready in 2 weeks i assure u lol prolly a week ahead of teh EXO but not much il get sum pics up soon



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hahaha knew you'd ave some munchies to hand sambo lol. Yeah i'll give ya that PE aint all that, it has its good points tho smells real nice and yeilds well but like i say you need to smoke a fair bit really to get monged. Aye got the exo now so some proper gear lol, have a feeling its gonna put me on me arse when i get round to smoking some, looking forward too that mate.


yeh it loos and smells mint! the name alone will sell it,, but as a fast finsiher its worth it all day long!!!


and greenthumb, lol thats why i dont use public torrent sites,, slow as fuk as all the pakis are jumping on em!! my recomndation is use 1337x as most of ther shit is server seeding, or just make ids at open private sites and download what u want and forget the acount just blitz it


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hahaha knew you'd ave some munchies to hand sambo lol. Yeah i'll give ya that PE aint all that, it has its good points tho smells real nice and yeilds well but like i say you need to smoke a fair bit really to get monged. Aye got the exo now so some proper gear lol, have a feeling its gonna put me on me arse when i get round to smoking some, looking forward too that mate.


Shore dus look the part tho jim and chopping at 7wks ya carnt go wrong with plants looking like urs at that short a time.

You not smoked no exo then? I always thought u was black so just assumed u got the good shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

going to do some watering and take sum snaps,, u tell me if u think thers 2 weeks left bbs


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 31, 2012)

It aint gonna cut the mustard with any real hard core tokers IC3 but it finishes quick smells great and yields well, just let down with the potency really your average toker is are gonna love it tho. The smell stays after the chop with that girl, really does have a nice sweet fruity smell to her after shes dried. I chop mine at 7 weeks mate for the masses, you might ave slowed her down somewhat but she may supprise you mate, from about wk 6 she goes mad and by 7 shes good enough to chop, or should be lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Shore dus look the part tho jim and chopping at 7wks ya carnt go wrong with plants looking like urs at that short a time.
> 
> You not smoked no exo then? I always thought u was black so just assumed u got the good shit lol


Hahah, fucking ell black, er no bruv im as white as white can be mate haha you fucking crack me up man lol. Its been many years mate since ive had exo and i mean years couldnt tell you to be exact its been that long so im really looking forward to growing her out, gotta love that fairy. Ive been out of the game in terms of contacts so to speak for years so ive sort of kept meself to meself and only smoked what ive grown from seed, back in the day i could get quality gear all day long but i moved away from london to kent, and well contacts went with it. The PE was just the best find i had from seed for a while so kept her going, finishing time and yield were all i was looking for and she fitted perfectly for that.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> It aint gonna cut the mustard with any real hard core tokers IC3 but it finishes quick smells great and yields well, just let down with the potency really your average toker is are gonna love it tho. The smell stays after the chop with that girl, really does have a nice sweet fruity smell to her after shes dried. I chop mine at 7 weeks mate for the masses, you might ave slowed her down somewhat but she may supprise you mate, from about wk 6 she goes mad and by 7 shes good enough to chop, or should be lol.


keeps its smell as good as any clone only jimmy. Your PE cut is defo a keeper M8


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> keeps its smell as good as any clone only jimmy. Your PE cut is defo a keeper M8


You know ive been thinking of giving her the boot lol, some will really like her bill im sure of that. What works for one dont work for another an all that old pony. If she put me on me arse i'd love the bitch to death lol. Gotta say tho if i bought a bag of that for a score i wouldnt be unhappy especially with some the shit that's flying about these days.


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

homosexuals


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

Just bustin ya balls jim the st agur is finished so I got the ump lol

Wouldn't mind aving a bash at the pe meself do it abit more justice than others lol


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 31, 2012)

all the arguments settled lol !?


----------



## dura72 (Oct 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> all the arguments settled lol !?



was that you whispering?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 31, 2012)

Tell me about it pressed the font button by accident too smashed to sort it out again haha . Smoking that weed that don't like anything special but fuck hits you hard as a slap on the face would lol anybody had that shit lol ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

day 32,, loving the max boost and max a&b starting the magic powders i was gifted tomorrow 1 spoon into the 10 litre res the PE is picture 9 2 weeks left? maybe not lol,, but wont be a bad thing if it goes longer and finshes closer the EXO a week or 2 earlier il just leave it in the jars till the exo is ready i think

yellow loeaves no MORE


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuck me IC3 you have done yaself proud there bruv, looking very nice mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fuck me IC3 you have done yaself proud there bruv, looking very nice mate.



yeh recovered the nicely from the yellow leaves ns hit i had,, id guess they would be further along but i used the old bulb for veg lol silly fucker me, it dont matter ther looking sexy,, the worst smell gunna be wen i hang em,, in whch case ima gaffa tape the door up lol see u in a week, leave ext and fan running put all the rest away out of the way

ther taking max everything nute wise so its all gravy m8


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 31, 2012)

Swansea home to Middlesbrough RESULT !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Swansea home to Middlesbrough RESULT !!


who and who?? lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

The Jimmy Savile waxwork I got cheap from Madame Tussaud's is doing a great job at my front gate keeping the trick or treaters away.

Also see that NYC is dressing up as New Orleans this year.


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 31, 2012)

Mantz ur a sick fuck but I still lololol rolla when ya celbrating a win over middleboro give up m8 won't be long ur be playing them in the league again lol

Ment to ask last week what was that shit in cardiff with the hit n run maniac??? Wasn't a shit scores of ur boys weed was it? I no ya not use to the good shit but still lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Mantz ur a sick fuck but I still lololol rolla when ya celbrating a win over middleboro give up m8 won't be long ur be playing them in the league again lol
> 
> Ment to ask last week what was that shit in cardiff with the hit n run maniac??? Wasn't a shit scores of ur boys weed was it? I no ya not use to the good shit but still lmao


Sambo that maniac was me looking for you , you cunt lmaoo funny you say that I haven't smoked shit weed back home In a while its just that I'm over the other side of the bridge where sticky weed is a common factor in this type of society (Surrey) where the rich think their richer =)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

Mornin droolers.....

That's me done work for the day..spliff time I thinks got some jacks off a mate not too bad at all nice taste an strongish...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

afternoon ball scratchers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

alreet Dura, what's the crack? 

i picked up some rather shite commercial cabbage yesterday. damp nee smell and tumbled. 140 the O tho by time it's dried i imagine it'll be 3/4 if im lucky. i got it home n fed my girls and thought fuck that n snipped a few straggler branches.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

theres sum real shit out there the now, every fucker and there dog has gota grow on the go but 90% of the clowns havent bothered learning how tae grow, harvest or dry the stuff. its hittin the streets weak and damp....but theres always sum mug (ahem) thats willing tae part wae hard cash for it.....christ man you should know better!!....in saying that i bought an oz last year for 120 when i was drunk and woke up the next morning to realise it had been a male plant, soakin wet and with a cpl of hundred seeds, needless tae say i was straight back to the cunts door, he actually offered to drop it to £80....im like' its a fuckin MALE ya daft cunt ', seriously sum cunts just dont know what the fuck there doin.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 1, 2012)

I done the same don had a few botten bits of me exo, chopped it day 45 just waiting for it too fucking dry.

I hate wet-damp weed but same here got a tens last week was exo or pyscho good weed but fucking damp and tenner a gram lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

one of those things, better than the last bit of brick stuff i saw with pips in. thankfully i've got rid but i didn't put owt on cos i felt so bad for the lads. it had that softness to it that, well, is so damp it'll be mouldy by the morning... had to put it on the back of the lamp for a while. deals looks like half weights by the time it was reet. 


i'd love to know what strain this chink stuff with a funny smell is. or maybe they do something to remove the smell i dunno either way it's proper dink.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 1, 2012)

cunts up my bit have bubblegum spray or somthing smells good lol,id go back and grab the scrot by the neck don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

not worth it man. its out the door now and cost me nowt so no harm no foul to me at least lol. it's just a tide over till the xmas crop comes off. which seems like a million miles away but it's only a couple of weeks. couldn't come sooner. my vegging plants are getting cramped.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 1, 2012)

my mate had a 1/4 of stuff a few weeks back and when he opened it there was all black stuff at the centre. he took it back and the bloke told him to put it in a paper bag dry it out and snort it lmfao. he didnt get his cash back, im a pussy but i would have gone fucking nuts


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not worth it man. its out the door now and cost me nowt so no harm no foul to me at least lol. it's just a tide over till the xmas crop comes off. which seems like a million miles away but it's only a couple of weeks. couldn't come sooner. my vegging plants are getting cramped.


your right mate not worth it,prob better than nothing aye mate,the qqxsmelly cherry has poked up for some light


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my mate had a 1/4 of stuff a few weeks back and when he opened it there was all black stuff at the centre. he took it back and the bloke told him to put it in a paper bag dry it out and snort it lmfao. he didnt get his cash back, im a pussy but i would have gone fucking nuts


likewise, that's shady as fook


drgrowshit said:


> your right mate not worth it,prob better than nothing aye mate,the qqxsmelly cherry has poked up for some light


just means you have to use double the amount to get high, the chink cabbage high is 20 minutes at best off a normal strength jakey. 

good news on the sprout fella. still needs a proper name that one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

[h=5]Jeremykyles 12 days ov Xmas
12cans of carling
11dna tests
10dads to choose from
9teeth between them
8squeezed in tracksuits
7stinking smackheads
6dunlop trainers
5stolen rings
4fat slags
3ugly tests
2timing cunts 
And a wanker who parades them on tv 
MERRY XMAS KRO/SOTV


morning bitches!!

up my end they just spray anything,, but they spray with the smell of what im growing lol knobs the weed dont do shit i have a joint and it does nothing,, fucking pissing me off,cant wait till the crops done,, fucking mugs

i agree don,.thers so many new growers out ther but they dont know wat the fuk ther doin,prolly floowing a tutorial on KEV's site so its not gunna be very clever

[/h]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

anyone can grow weed ( even you it seems  ) but growing great weed is a fucking artform. this is where sambo chimes up with 'clone onlies will rock the socks off majority even if grown badly' which is only half true really as that's still not amazing weed it's good done bad.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 1, 2012)

most dealers are spaying bud now iv seen it sprayed with glass and sand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

silicone etchant, fake frosted glass. those scally scouse gangs have a lot to answer for.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

fuk that spraying with galss,, ive heard of it bt never come across it,, the spraying is bullshit, the dealers buying ounces and then spraying to add weight and smell,, lol u can tell straight away wen u get that layer of shite on yer tongue,,fukin naystey

taken me 6 grows before o got it down and only this grow have i really started to do it propper,, your rite it is a artform very much so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

i've been at it a few years now and i'm still fucking up here n there. very rare i get a full grow off without some little thing not being spot on. does yer napper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've been at it a few years now and i'm still fucking up here n there. very rare i get a full grow off without some little thing not being spot on. does yer napper


lol i agree.. ive had streses ever single grow,,but im figuring u soon get the hang of it,, i mean its fucking nature innit, not a exact science,anything can happen,.and often does, gets u scratching ur head for a hr thats fo suire


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> your right mate not worth it,prob better than nothing aye mate,the qqxsmelly cherry has poked up for some light


Should name that strain mate. Something like cherry quake.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep Brix plus is the fav down here, if its oily too the touch sweet to taste and dont burn the cunts have sprayed it with this shit, fuckin A holes. Why i no longer buy any gear, chances of you finding even something half decent my way is remote. Took all me gals out the tent today, buds getting heavy now and i havent used me support rings that ive been using on previous grows so gone with netting, really should ave used it few weeks ago but what the hell, not the easiest of stuff to use if you leave it late lol. Oh ,and good afternoon to all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yep Brix plus is the fav down here, if its oily too the touch sweet to taste and dont burn the cunts have sprayed it with this shit, fuckin A holes. Why i no longer buy any gear, chances of you finding even something half decent my way is remote. Took all me gals out the tent today, buds getting heavy now and i havent used me support rings that ive been using on previous grows so gone with netting, really should ave used it few weeks ago but what the hell, not the easiest of stuff to use if you leave it late lol. Oh ,and good afternoon to all.



lol yeh i got one of them green 3 ring support things,, a real chew to get over a 2ft plant lol

dont u lolipop yours.like dont have any branches just the main cola? iv seen great results doing it that way


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

About 2 wks then these are comming down, that'll be 7wks might let them go to 8 this time i'll see how pissed off i am tho lol. One thing i intend to do is mark me dates a bit better, calendar had that many scribblings on it couldnt work out when i'd flipped these. Got 4 more littluns about week in and they will be me percy smoke for xmas, gonna be on the ball next year with new setup and all that but then again im moving house so theres always something to throw a spanner into the works, be hard hiding me grow whilst aving the house on the market lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

look cracking them jimmy lad.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

id love to crowd surf that shit jimmy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh i got one of them green 3 ring support things,, a real chew to get over a 2ft plant lol
> 
> dont u lolipop yours.like dont have any branches just the main cola? iv seen great results doing it that way


Lollipop is good for a SOG grow, i do trim the lower shit off as these are never gonna be worth leaving. I like thos rings cause they offer support, me gals have been topped multiple times so i get more branching than if left. Its just a good way of keeping them from spreading all over the place. Ill be using netting tho from now on as ill be back in nft and as once there in they cant be moved, netting is the better way to go.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

they look nice jimmy my man! i fliped on a sturday so its easy tow ork out lol,first time i marked days

wer moving too,, hence gettying everything put away lol they tend to wanna see the entire house,, hard work tyho gotta look for a whouse with walk in cupboards for the grow no way im taking a besdrrom for it,, or one of those comrete topped cheds are menna be great! bulld a shell inside it so its room in a room, dunno id prefer it in the house but wat can ya do,, u work with wat u got rite?

so lollippoping it seems is popular idont see no bhottom branches on those pics jiomm

ima do the lolli[po thing next grow,, i just got sum green canes delivred just waiting for the netting,, but them green rings for 3.40 each are well worth it

is ther a method to tying them up with the netting or what>?
#
i will say otall recall is i think better than the original for a change anyone else watched it yet? the watch wasent as good asit looked


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheers boys, there comming on nicely now, sticky as fuck and now i have better temps the smell off these girls is insane like a potpourri honk lol, very sweet i do love the way she smells lol.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

Watching it now IC3, looking good so far


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Watching it now IC3, looking good so far


sweet it is m8


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they look nice jimmy my man! i fliped on a sturday so its easy tow ork out lol,first time i marked days
> 
> wer moving too,, hence gettying everything put away lol they tend to wanna see the entire house,, hard work tyho gotta look for a whouse with walk in cupboards for the grow no way im taking a besdrrom for it,, or one of those comrete topped cheds are menna be great! bulld a shell inside it so its room in a room, dunno id prefer it in the house but wat can ya do,, u work with wat u got rite?
> 
> ...


Yeah no way of hiding a budbox xxl lol, i dont fancy a shed grow meself bit iffy where i am nosey gits nextdoor. I reckon for the punters who ave a look round i could get away with just sticking a load of empty boxes in front of the tent but when the surveyor comes then ill ave to shut shop. Reckon ill do one more grow and that'll be it till i move. New house is all about the grow, dont want neighbours and either a double garage or spare room for the grow will do. A nice large garden would be nice for a polly tunnel as well lol fancy going mad and doing one huge grow in one of thos in the summer lol. yeah mate the very lowest branches ave been chopped off there mate no point in aving thos, no method of such with the netting just adds support to your buds and stops them falling over really. Wanna ave it in place and let them grow through it rather than do what ive just done and try and do it late in the game.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

They look great jimmy, 5 weeks in and not a spot of yellow any where! Class!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> They look great jimmy, 5 weeks in and not a spot of yellow any where! Class!


No yellow here mate lmao and i use ro water. Good old plant magic nutes mate and not much more although i am using this ripen this time round and see what difference that does.


----------



## shiftyuk (Nov 1, 2012)

lights are 12/18 inches above,temp is usually around 84/86f humidity around 54%.do things look normal to you guys and any tips ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

shiftyuk said:


> lights are 12/18 inches above,temp is usually around 84/86f humidity around 54%.do things look normal to you guys and any tips ?



get the lights as close as possible and i mean 4 or 5 inches or they'll stretch and give us your temps in centigrade mate, we dont tend to discuss farenheit in here....other than that all lookin good.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

Your lights are too high mate. Bring them down to 6 inches. I use 2 x 125w cfls mine are probly 4 inch above plants.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

shiftyuk said:


> lights are 12/18 inches above,temp is usually around 84/86f humidity around 54%.do things look normal to you guys and any tips ?



Look fine mate, personally i like to use much smaller pots till they get legs but thats just me.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

and bend the wings on your reflector back, youll get better light spread, no point in just concentrating in one small footprint.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

lmao ya can tell im not a CFL grower. Is there enough light there to flower all thos girls? is that just for veg of you have something else for flower mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope for his sake they are just veg lights. They wouldn't do shit over that many plants in flower


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I hope for his sake they are just veg lights. They wouldn't do shit over that many plants.


Aye just thought about that lol. Ive seen some good bud from CFL but know little about it. I'd rather run a 250 MH/HPS than a 250 cfl but thats just me.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

im the same, i use cfls for seeds and clones and also as slow holding veg lights but real growing is done with hid lights.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

Yh 450w of cfl will produce good bud but at 3 plants max!! I veg with them but Its a 600w hps for flower. I should soon have my 250mh for veg soon tho.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Im using thos high output tubes atm for veg/clones, 500w with fuck all heat or very little lol i love thos lightwave t5s excellent bits of kit. Ive used thos 250w cfl jobbies for veg but they chuck out more heat than the tubes and they are fucking expensive for the bulbs so if any of you fuckers want a hood and bulb you know where to come hahaha.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh 450w of cfl will produce good bud but at 3 plants max!! I veg with them but Its a 600w hps for flower. I should soon have my 250mh for veg soon tho.


Yeah i love MH, ill soon be running digi bulbs which are supposed to be excellent and better than the bog standard hps/mh but they aint cheap.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Its 5 and time for a second watering, i fucking hate this twice a day malarky, only few weeks to go then no more hand watering thank christ. Laters.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

I've never herd of digi bulbs lmao. I agree those cfls do throw out loads of heat, which is ok at this time o year. Drop me a pm with details band price of your hood/bulb jimmy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Digi bulbs are the best bang for your buck about closet. Forget thos crappy leds. Plasma lighting is still newish and far too expensive so with the right ballast and digi bulbs the spectrum put out is by far the best option about for the indoor gardener. Run about 80 quid a bulb and theres only one place i know that stocks them this side of the water for some reason. Ill post up some specs later as my girls are calling for a drink. Really should ave gone with bigger pots lmao. I think that hood is the power plant one built for the 250 cfl, its in me loft mate so ill check out a grow shop to make sure what i have lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

i use dual spec hps,the sunmaster ones,, best i think, anyways,, i always thought u couldnt use a MH bulb on a hps ballast,, i now here thats just a maketing ploy to make u spend more SO from now on im gunna use a 600MH for veg and HPS for flower

i use cfls for kjeeping them in mu clone box u need much more cfls than that buddy for that amount of plants,,smaller pots would have been easier to regulate the feeding

JIMMY u use one of those filter damn i bet u get sum hi water bills buddy,, we just got a gps watermeter fitted had no choice, they dont even need to come out to get my meter readings now just satelite shit,, just another example of big brother watching u,,wouldnt suprise me if they put mics in em to be fucking nosey,the cunts

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lumatek-High-Par-Digital-HPS-600W-Bulb-/170928561229?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27cc22dc4d

digital bulbs?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes mate my water bill is high lol, couldnt work out why for a long time then figured its the ro machine hahaha its olny cause im hand watering and run to waste is not the best way to go. You use far more nutes and water with this method so when i go back to hydro my water bill will be more acceptable lol and ill save some dosh on the nutes as well. Most magnectic ballsts can use MH/HPS but i have an old one which is over 10years old which doesnt so check, it'll say what it runs on the ballast mate. MH is the way to go for veg and the first week or so with flower then swap to HPS. Now ive gotta go haha cant be arsed but my gals are calling.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yes mate my water bill is high lol, couldnt work out why for a long time then figured its the ro machine hahaha its olny cause im hand watering and run to waste is not the best way to go. You use far more nutes and water with this method so when i go back to hydro my water bill will be more acceptable lol and ill save some dosh on the nutes as well. Most magnectic ballsts can use MH/HPS but i have an old one which is over 10years old which doesnt so check, it'll say what it runs on the ballast mate. MH is the way to go for veg and the first week or so with flower then swap to HPS. Now ive gotta go haha cant be arsed but my gals are calling.




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lumatek-High-Par-Digital-HPS-600W-Bulb-/170928561229?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27cc22dc4d

thats my ballast  cheapa dnc hearful,, u use one of the old black ones? lol, i got a 250 hps but the ballast is built in one of those big white boxes,, i think it was a flood light? hmm anyways gunna look for a broken ballast and tear it apart and put the insides of the broken ballast in the bin and get the 250 in ther instead

now im getting thes growing part and not being lazy part down il get the MH bulb,, iv started buying all sorts of ods and ends it fucking adds up but that box u sent me jim is HUGGE so il get most in ther lmao

ANYONE GOT A BROKEN BALLAST?


----------



## shiftyuk (Nov 1, 2012)

cfl's are for veg,i got 11 plants in total,got a sunmaster dual hps for flower,was gonna use in combo with cfl's if needed during flower,
all in secret jardin 120,i have carbon filter for later/smelly stage.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

There's a how to, in the diy section. It's for converting the light you've got into one with a remote ballast. You should check it out ice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

shiftyuk said:


> cfl's are for veg,i got 11 plants in total,got a sunmaster dual hps for flower,was gonna use in combo with cfl's if needed during flower,
> all in secret jardin 120,i have carbon filter for later/smelly stage.


how many watts in cfls u got mate,, i cant remember but thers a recomended amount u should use per plant. and ther blue spec yes>?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> There's a how to, in the diy section. It's for converting the light you've got into one with a remote ballast. You should check it out ice.


its like a big white box with a refelctor and ballast built in,, ive got another hood, and wires n shit,all i wanna do is get a old broken ballast strip the insides and pu the 250 in ther,, so i got seprate ballast and hood,, was gunna craft one out of wood with pc fan ect to keep it mega cool,, but im unsure if putting it in wood is safe


----------



## shiftyuk (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how many watts in cfls u got mate,, i cant remember but thers a recomended amount u should use per plant. and ther blue spec yes>?


i got a 250w cfl in a reflector...and a 200w cfl hanging loose horizontally,both are blue spectrum


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

shiftyuk said:


> i got a 250w cfl in a reflector...and a 200w cfl hanging loose horizontally,both are blue spectrum


so 450 cfl over 8 plants? that sounds rite'ish i think but im not 100% savvy on them,,, u planning on doing the whole veg with them? id give it a day or 2 and get the HPS over them


----------



## shiftyuk (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so 450 cfl over 8 plants? that sounds rite'ish i think but im not 100% savvy on them,,, u planning on doing the whole veg with them? id give it a day or 2 and get the HPS over them


i was planning on doing 4/5 weeks under cfl's...then bang in the 600hps (not air cooled hood) so kinda wary about the heat at the moment.
gonna use hps on 12/12 cycle


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

shiftyuk said:


> i was planning on doing 4/5 weeks under cfl's...then bang in the 600hps (not air cooled hood) so kinda wary about the heat at the moment.
> gonna use hps on 12/12 cycle


up until this grow i had only used a normal refelctor,, ul be rite mate,, u should have tested it before u started and checked temps,, a 600 with a 5 inch rvk in my room keeps the temps bang on with my new aircooled hood its aroun 24-26 so thats sweet.. dont do 4 weeks under the cfls mate,, just put the hps over em and do 12-12 from NOW,,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

Ice don't fuck about takin the ballast to bits an swoppin it just take the reflector an lamp holder off an extend the 2 cables that run to the holder or take them out completely an wire some new in will be much easier mate..


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Grabbed myself a pack of kalishinapple kush from trichome jungle =) hoping to find te kalishinapple pheno that fucker can grow some colas for sure.  who wants to see the mrs dressed up last night going out ? Hahha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use dual spec hps,the sunmaster ones,, best i think, anyways,, i always thought u couldnt use a MH bulb on a hps ballast,, i now here thats just a maketing ploy to make u spend more SO from now on im gunna use a 600MH for veg and HPS for flower
> 
> i use cfls for kjeeping them in mu clone box u need much more cfls than that buddy for that amount of plants,,smaller pots would have been easier to regulate the feeding
> 
> ...


No mate they aint digi bulbs, clever words by a dodgy seller. Digi bulbs will only work with digi ballasts they wont work with the old magnectic type. There just standard hid bulbs by the look of them. These are the dogs bollox, manafactures can send the ballasts to be tested to these guys and they will see how will they work with there bulbs. Im upgrading all my ballasts first (ive two left to do) then il get a load and run them. Lumatek ballast came out as one of the worst with these bulbs so ive gone for hacienda ballasts as they are the best ballasts to use with this bulb that i can get in the UK.

http://www.norfolklights.com/pulse-start-metal-halide-lamps-p-2117.html


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

They are some nice looking plants jimmy lad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

mines the white ballast su get not old but not digital neither,, ima get a digi one i think,, ther cheaper on lekki aint they>?

so what we sayingwith these 600 watt bulbs, they put as much lumens as a 1k mnormal hps?,, i take it youve red up on them


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheers rolla, im in two minds whether to toss her out or keep her going lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone whos looking to upgrade should give hacienda a look. They are less than a ton for a 600 although they aint dimmable but who cares lol and you will have the best ballast should you wish to run thos digi bulbs.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 1, 2012)

wait till you crop ice buy a diggi that you can move the watt with a duel spec builb or thats what i want lol?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mines the white ballast su get not old but not digital neither,, ima get a digi one i think,, ther cheaper on lekki aint they>?
> 
> so what we sayingwith these 600 watt bulbs, they put as much lumens as a 1k mnormal hps?,, i take it youve red up on them


Ive done a bit of research on the digi ones as thats all im intersested in lol so ive read reviews and seen a few guys who have used thos bulbs in the link i posted, they love them. They last longer and put out a far better spectrum than bog standrad hid bulbs do. They def look the way forward too me and like i say with a digi ballast and digi bulbs i think offer the best value for money for indoor growing.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers rolla, im in two minds whether to toss her out or keep her going lol.


What is it jimmy ? You've told me before buy cant remember can't c why you would throw her lol .


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Thought every fucker knew what i run lmao, its pineapple express mate been running this cut for 7 months or so.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thought every fucker knew what i run lmao, its pineapple express mate been running this cut for 7 months or so.


whats the PE like jimmy? been thinking of giving it a run for a while now.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Mate I can't remember what I'm growing half the time haha can't remember getting up this morning lol what you thinking of running if you leave her go ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

Rolla I wanna see the pic mate  ......lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Hahahahaha thought there would be 1 perve amoungest us lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

She has her good points spoon, smells great and yeilds good and fast finisher but as i was saying other day hard core tokers might want something stronger. I chop just after 7 wks tho and never run her upto and past 56 days so shes probably better if left. Think the longest ive ever let her go was 53 days and she was pretty dam fine i might let her go over 8wks this time if i can be arsed. Ive got exo up rolla and ive germed some c99 pineapple pheno as ive heard some good stuff from her also got some dippy on the go from BB.

Theres a lanky pheno with the PE thats shite tho, i had two out of a 5 pack and they aint worth a wank.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Ill have to run it through the mrs first pukka lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

I have the dippsy not germed her yet seen a grow or 2 looks something special . Have yet to run the exo but I've. Seen so much of it I misewell of grown the fucker with sambo and Cheds and their photos . When I first started growing and didn't know shit about genetics that c99 was going to be my plant of choice but just never got around to her . C99


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Fish n chips and a battered sausage, just sent the mrs out for it hahaha.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

i fucking hate this part of growing, nothings fuckin happening and all you do is the same fuckin shit every bastarding day. if johnny cash was alive i'd fuckin e-mail him and ask him to write 'the mid-way thru flowering blues' .....fucking groundhog day. every things a fuckin month away, harvesting, driving licence return, selling the crop, buying all the chrimbo prezzies, my last 3 pieces of work for uni, my next fuckin drink and sniff.....................aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh......AHM FUCKIN BORED.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I have the dippsy not germed her yet seen a grow or 2 looks something special . Have yet to run the exo but I've. Seen so much of it I misewell of grown the fucker with sambo and Cheds and their photos . When I first started growing and didn't know shit about genetics that c99 was going to be my plant of choice but just never got around to her . C99


Yeah supposed to be goodun that and the spicey pheno of theirs. Think i wont germ many others for a while and just run the exo for most of next year.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> wait till you crop ice buy a diggi that you can move the watt with a duel spec builb or thats what i want lol?


i think il buy a diji ballast wen i moove, and just rent my old one out lol,, my pals got 2 of em and they look slik do they use less electricty then? not bothered about a dimming ballast,, who dims them anyways? not me IMO



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fish n chips and a battered sausage, just sent the mrs out for it hahaha.


u fat fujk!!!!hope its not a paki fish and chips shop they suk donkey balls they doo


rolla im running the PE done a jourmnal,, well 1 is PE the rest is EXO,, lol i think just about eevryones ruuning EXO now,, no physco tho,, let down on the cut front! oh well sa la vee


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Jonny cash is the man, got most of his stuff. He'd ave done a fine job on the 'the mid-way thru flowering blues' lmao.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

No paki mate even better they are chinkie lol.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fish n chips and a battered sausage, just sent the mrs out for it hahaha.



just had a deep fried battered sausage supper , with onion rings a pickled egg and a can of coke, straight out an intalian/scottish chippy so this fucker knows the score...........thank god i take after my dads side of the family 13 stone with a 30" waist at 40 years old isnt bad. sat down and ate a full bag of lamb chops to myself the other nite, 9 of the fuckers and no a piece of veg in sight, ye can stick yer vitamins up yer ares just gimme carbs and cholestoral .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> She has her good points spoon, smells great and yeilds good and fast finisher but as i was saying other day hard core tokers might want something stronger. I chop just after 7 wks tho and never run her upto and past 56 days so shes probably better if left. Think the longest ive ever let her go was 53 days and she was pretty dam fine i might let her go over 8wks this time if i can be arsed. Ive got exo up rolla and ive germed some c99 pineapple pheno as ive heard some good stuff from her also got some dippy on the go from BB.
> 
> Theres a lanky pheno with the PE thats shite tho, i had two out of a 5 pack and they aint worth a wank.


what PE are they mate? they the g13 ones? think theres only G13 and Barneys farm that do PE, and i think the barneys one are autos aint they?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> just had a deep fried battered sausage supper , with onion rings a pickled egg and a can of coke, straight out an intalian/scottish chippy so this fucker knows the score...........thank god i take after my dads side of the family 13 stone with a 30" waist at 40 years old isnt bad. sat down and ate a full bag of lamb chops to myself the other nite, 9 of the fuckers and no a piece of veg in sight, ye can stick yer vitamins up yer ares just gimme carbs and cholestoral .


Your a year on me mate and last time i weighed meself i was just shy of 17 stone lol think im down to about 16 and a bit now but that could be wishful thinking. I rarely go near the scales anymore, thing is ive only got a bit of a gut so im sticking with the heavy boned thinking lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

[/IMG]


rite then cunts no funny business you have been warned ! Happy Halloween =)

i want rep anoll you twats not just likes haha peice !!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> what PE are they mate? they the g13 ones? think theres only G13 and Barneys farm that do PE, and i think the barneys one are autos aint they?[/QUOTE
> 
> correctamundo, g13 do the only PE photo, barneys is the auto and i dont grow thos rip offs lol. For the money think its less than 30 quid for 5 fems you could do alot worse.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont eat anything fried no more,, or VERY rarely,,, bad for ya man,, i have had enough bad luck with the ulcers and whatnot without bad heart on top fuk that

the ulcer is healing, nurses n longer come,, they expect me to walk to the appointment one surgery is up a big fukoff hill and the others a goo treck, fuk em,,. gave me a letter syaing ther not coming anymore coz i can walk,, lol,, so they only come w ekeends now the priks, so iwatched em for a yr doin it so now im taking care of the wound myself,, cleaning,dressing, doctors having a bitch fit th w ith it being 4 layer compression they say i need to have atrained person doing it,yet the nurses wont come out in the week anymore

i think its aliberty for them to assume i can walk shit,ive only not long been of the soda from being sofa bound for 8 months,, fucking joke, they been trying to get out fo coming for months after all teh shit i had with em

fuk it life goes on,since i been doin it meself, its been kept cleaner,ive had no infections, and its healing,, thank FUK!

WHOS THAT CHICK IN THE PHOTO? rolla next time do the IMG in normal letters not capitals as your host has doen it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 1, 2012)

Fucking cfl this t5 that get em under hps from seedling to rooted clone just so much faster, am on me fone so carnt post pics of many a good plant that has had nuffing but hps.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

That's the mrs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 1, 2012)

u got my rep rolla


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheers mate haha well she said nice to see you showing me off fucking women got strange minds lol had an argument on Facebook with a guy who called her sexy fucking riots but yet ill post pics on here lmao but we are family after all haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> spooningbadgers said:
> 
> 
> > what PE are they mate? they the g13 ones? think theres only G13 and Barneys farm that do PE, and i think the barneys one are autos aint they?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Cheers mate haha well she said nice to see you showing me off fucking women got strange minds lol had an argument on Facebook with a guy who called her sexy fucking riots but yet ill post pics on here lmao but we are family after all haha


haha. lege


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Try the new High output t5s sambo you might like em. No point in throwing seedlings/cuts under hids till they ave legs cant process all that light you throw at them till then anyway. This 8 tube ive got covers alot of space and at 500w theres hardly any heat, could fit 200 cuts under this fucker.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

i was thinking of getting a old wooden tyep sunbed,, u know the type with like 8 long bulbs and a square wooden frame that goes over the bed? well i was thinking of doing away with the fram and mounting the thing on my grow room ceiling,, dunno wetehr it would work,, if u get a tan then surely theyl do great for veg! u seen the guys using fishtank long bulbs so ther gorw is weird purple colours? 

fuk led and jimmys rite plasma seem waaaay expensive,, will wait for the chinese to start bulding em to force the price down


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was thinking of getting a old wooden tyep sunbed,, u know the type with like 8 long bulbs and a square wooden frame that goes over the bed? well i was thinking of doing away with the fram and mounting the thing on my grow room ceiling,, dunno wetehr it would work,, if u get a tan then surely theyl do great for veg! u seen the guys using fishtank long bulbs so ther gorw is weird purple colours?
> 
> fuk led and jimmys rite plasma seem waaaay expensive,, will wait for the chinese to start bulding em to force the price down


Yeah thos fish tank tubes are all about spectrum, ok for veg and ive even seen them used in flower but you cant beat hids really. If your veggin under tubes they will be a bit slower than hids but for cuts and seedlings then theres no point in using hids your wasting leccy till they have roots. Once they have legs then chuck them under your hids. Go down BnQ for ya t5s pick up the batton and bulbs for 15 quid for a 3ft i think. They aint the high output versions i dont think but for rooting cuts and starting beans off they are more than enough and use hardly any juice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

fuk a duk i need to get these plants hudden maybe,,, ARGHH not goin into detai;s on a public forum for FUKS sake


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk a duk i need to get these plants hudden maybe,,, ARGHH not goin into detai;s on a public forum for FUKS sake


lol you are a bizarre gentleman at times.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk a duk i need to get these plants hudden maybe,,, ARGHH not goin into detai;s on a public forum for FUKS sake


We`ve all been there at some point in the past mate lol, hope it goes smoothly for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuckin ell man we can barely make sense of ya anyway, last thing we need is you being cryptic ic3....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

no1 i can trust, put em in attick theyl stink to hi heavens so im just gunna take the risk.no choice,, not like its a commercial but still lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

Talk about innocent until proven guilty. That's a joke. 

loft?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Talk about innocent until proven guilty. That's a joke.
> 
> loft?



ther to smelly for that don,. the second they pop ther head up with the torch itel smack em in the face and theyl then wanna go up and find the source,,,,,,,,,,,,,,end of story,, AT least wer they are now its concealed better than wen they missed it twice and i can get sum airwicks up and cadles burnign in the room to deal with the slight smell thats escaping, after all they only need a sect 18 warrent, now he will have to go get that tele bak,or he will look gulty for not getting it bak


Closetgardner said:


> If the tv isn't hot, there's no reason they'll want to search your place mate


if the cameras wernt on then its not hot..if they wer........................


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 1, 2012)

Can he not get someone to write a receipt for it, and tell them he bought it second hand. Hand over the receipt to the plod, tell them he bought it of Mr xyz, get someone to back that up? Just a thought.
EDIT: possession is 9 tenths of the law.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Can he not get someone to write a receipt for it, and tell them he bought it second hand. Hand over the receipt to the plod, tell them he bought it of Mr xyz, get someone to back that up? Just a thought.
> EDIT: possession is 9 tenths of the law.


YEH BE ALL FINE IF HE DIDENT HAVE A RECORD AS LONG AS HIS ARM FOR SHOPLIFTIN (caps soz)

i know wat your saying tho,, my main point is i made my house quiet and eevrythign stopped the lot since beofre and all he had to say was no thats my old address FOR FUK SAKE,, well ima ride the paranoia train for a few days


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Talking about Cheds he still about or what ? Busy bee I should emigine lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Try the new High output t5s sambo you might like em. No point in throwing seedlings/cuts under hids till they ave legs cant process all that light you throw at them till then anyway. This 8 tube ive got covers alot of space and at 500w theres hardly any heat, could fit 200 cuts under this fucker.


Fuck that jim I'm on the phone at the ex's with no net, when I get back to mine I'll show ya plants that couldn't process all that light lol all ya doing with the t5s cfls etc is slowing shit down, ur mister 7wk chop and it not strong enough lol what ya expect at 7wk with a seed strain and all ya cfl t5 shite... Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> talking about cheds he still about or what ? Busy bee i should emigine lol


i guess he is or on hols,, ive texted and rang him to no answer so i guess he is busy or like i said gone on hols agaiun


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Ill have to run it through the mrs first pukka lmao


I'll run it through her no bother lad......  lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet you would you top pervert you haha just a shame she likes a man not a mouse and certainly not an English mouse haha. Soo did she scare you? Lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> i bet you would you top pervert you haha just a shame she likes a man not a mouse and certainly not an english mouse haha. Soo did she scare you? Lmao


he can fuk her an then il break her in!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck that jim I'm on the phone at the ex's with no net, when I get back to mine I'll show ya plants that couldn't process all that light lol all ya doing with the t5s cfls etc is slowing shit down, ur mister 7wk chop and it not strong enough lol what ya expect at 7wk with a seed strain and all ya cfl t5 shite... Lol


Im talking cuts and seedling ya numpty no point in putting cuts under hids dont tell me thats what you do haha, ill root cuts just as quick under t5s as you will under hids all day long and ill use less leccy. When they have legs yeah under hids all the way but till then ya wasting leccy they cant process all that light hids produce without roots, why you think people use t5s for cuts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

clone wars!!


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

Rite that's enough ladies


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup motherbitches!!!


----------



## Cannbosh (Nov 1, 2012)

Can anyone PM me the max wattage per property in UK i think it was 3000 but not sure?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

Cannbosh said:


> Can anyone PM me the max wattage per property in UK i think it was 3000 but not sure?


There isnt one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Rite that's enough ladies


lmao in the BLACK corner we have sambo king of the clone onlys (only geezer ve atually known to do it rite)
in the RED corner we have jimmyfingeruptherbum, king of the PINEAPPLE frosy stinky shizzlemenizzle

DING_DING







SAMBO U DIRTY BASTARD!!


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he can fuk her an then il break her in!!


It's a common fact people who talk like that tend to be the total opposite so your shit at sex and can't spell life ain't looking good ic3 haha.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

sambo has an unfair weight advantage


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> There isnt one


think hes talking max in a normal fuze box

GO LOOK AT THE FUSES ON THE PLUG SWITCH ON THE FUSE BOX

if its not much ul have a empty socket for sure,go by a nice hi wattage fuse and add your own breaker get sum propper lekki cable and run it to the grow op JOB DONE ow independant curcuit for the gorw


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> It's a common fact people who talk like that tend to be the total opposite so your shit at sex and can't spell life ain't looking good ic3 haha.


oy im 6ft 7 and 19 stone and il be honest i got a 10 inch cock!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

oh thought he was on about light wattage lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

and thats ALL THE WAY ROUND!

jimmy,
yeh i think he means how many watts is he allowed to run, so im assuming for a grow so how many lights can he have,, if thats the case then obv hes talking more than 2 plants lol so a bigger grow really needs its own independt breaker in the box,, anything more than 2 600's id do that anyways rather than over load the plug circuits in the house


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oy im 6ft 7 and 19 stone and il be honest i got a 10 inch cock!



And a club foot


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

That foot something out of the flintstones lol yabbbaa dabbaaa doooo!!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and thats ALL THE WAY ROUND!
> 
> jimmy,
> yeh i think he means how many watts is he allowed to run, so im assuming for a grow so how many lights can he have,, if thats the case then obv hes talking more than 2 plants lol so a bigger grow really needs its own independt breaker in the box,, anything more than 2 600's id do that anyways rather than over load the plug circuits in the house


Im no sparks mate but isnt it like 3000 on the same ring, dunno man i run 3 600s off one socket. Im sure thats what he means in which case i think the geezer was right at 3000w.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm off girls speak to you all Tomoz


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

No sparkies on the thread lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

im not 100% savvy on em but remember its NOT just the grow if he dont make a indepant fuse,, its everythign else n that loop too,, like washer/dryer ect ect ect and they sure add up lol

hence id always recomend putting its own fuse for a bigger grow, my pal has 3x600 running and its on same circuit as his boiler and it pops regular

its worth the hassle of doing it safety first n that


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not 100% savvy on em but remember its NOT just the grow if he dont make a indepant fuse,, its everythign else n that loop too,, like washer/dryer ect ect ect and they sure add up lol
> 
> hence id always recomend putting its own fuse for a bigger grow, my pal has 3x600 running and its on same circuit as his boiler and it pops regular
> 
> its worth the hassle of doing it safety first n that


Yeah your right there its everything combined on the circuit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I bet you would you top pervert you haha just a shame she likes a man not a mouse and certainly not an English mouse haha. Soo did she scare you? Lmao


Na mate gid me the fuckin horn more like lol...haha mouse we all no you Welch are soft cunts lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> he can fuk her an then il break her in!!


Only way you'd manage that is if ya used ya gammy foot you numpty lol



rollajoint said:


> It's a common fact people who talk like that tend to be the total opposite so your shit at sex and can't spell life ain't looking good ic3 haha.


That's a load of bollox cos mate cos I am a perv..........



jimmygreenfingers said:


> No sparkies on the thread lol


Aye 1 ere Jim...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

hahaha ya know i thought we had one pukka, couldnt remember if it was you but had a feeling it was lol. whats the score then is it 3000w on the same loop


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

All depends when ya house was wired lads recent done will have a kitchen ring down stairs ring an up stairs ring depending on the size of the place best to come off the upstairs ring cos shouldn't have as much load.....if ya house is old tho an needs a rewire most likely have 1 ring for the hole house


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> hahaha ya know i thought we had one pukka, couldnt remember if it was you but had a feeling it was lol. whats the score then is it 3000w on the same loop


What was he asking? How much W you can run on a house ring?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> All depends when ya house was wired lads recent done will have a kitchen ring down stairs ring an up stairs ring depending on the size of the place best to come off the upstairs ring cos shouldn't have as much load.....if ya house is old tho an needs a rewire most likely have 1 ring for the hole house


So what would be the max wattage on one ring then? i know fuck all about all this lol or does that depend on the age of ya house as well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What was he asking? How much W you can run on a house ring?


wats the most wattage in a house 3k? that was it lol hasent replied bak and we spent a page and half debating it!!

jimmy quote not workin

id go by the ampage of the fuse for the ring,, u can always just buy a bigger fuse for the upsairs one


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 1, 2012)

My grow runs downstairs lol, no wonder me fuse trips every now and then probably too much going on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> My grow runs downstairs lol, no wonder me fuse trips every now and then probably too much going on.


yeh no shit,lol,, i think stadard is 24amp,, or that may be wat a dude told me to upgrade it too? lol idk but yeh thats very much why ur trippin out all the time, my advice,, buy a bigger fuse and it wont happen again,, only a few qwid for the pice of mind ur lights wont trip out 6hrs intoflower every otherday lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 1, 2012)

good night ya fuckin bunch of reprobates


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

It's a tricky 1 lads a 32amp breaker in feary should take just over 7000W. 2.5mm cable you use for a house ring can take 20 odd amps but there 2 cables so can take more. The dodgy thing is house hold sockets are only rated at 13amps so if you got 2 thing plugged in the same double socket pulling 13 amps each the its gunna burn out....13amp is like nearly 3000W....best thing to do is split you house ring to some extra sockets an run stuff on its own socket with its own timer an you'll be sound with a smallish grow. if it's a big fucker you will be best havin a separate circuit just for ya grow....
An if you have got say 2 x 600w lights plugged in 1 double socket try an stagger ya timers by a few min cos it's the start up voltage that's high.

Ampage x voltage gives you your Wattage so 32amp breaker x 230v give you ya wattage
Wattage divide voltage gives you you ampage so if you wanna work out how big a fuse or what amps a 600w light users it's 600 ÷ 230 so just over 2 amps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> It's a tricky 1 lads a 32amp breaker in feary should take just over 7000W. 2.5mm cable you use for a house ring can take 20 odd amps but there 2 cables so can take more. The dodgy thing is house hold sockets are only rated at 13amps so if you got 2 thing plugged in the same double socket pulling 13 amps each the its gunna burn out....13amp is like nearly 3000W....best thing to do is split you house ring to some extra sockets an run stuff on its own socket with its own timer an you'll be sound with a smallish grow. if it's a big fucker you will be best havin a separate circuit just for ya grow....
> An if you have got say 2 x 600w lights plugged in 1 double socket try an stagger ya timers by a few min cos it's the start up voltage that's high.
> 
> Ampage x voltage gives you your Wattage so 32amp breaker x 230v give you ya wattage
> Wattage divide voltage gives you you ampage so if you wanna work out how big a fuse or what amps a 600w light users it's 600 ÷ 230 so just over 2 amps


fuk me the mans got skillz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

Ya main power that comes in ya house goes to a 100amp breaker so ya whole house should take 23000W......but you'd never be able to run that much cos you won't have enough sockets to be able to take that load

Plus there's shit load of other factors an what not that with out lookin in the regs book I ant got a clue its been 5 year since I left college lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

Jimmy if your grow is down stairs an you haven't got a separate ring for the kitchen bet that is over loading mate it's the dryer ,washer , kettle an shit in ya kitchen that drains the juice never mind ya telly computer etc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2012)

Arnt you in ya garage jimmy is ya fuse board in there by any chance?


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 1, 2012)

I am not going to lie, I am struggling to read some of the stuff in here. Lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok I'll let u off then jim lol of course I don't use hps to root cuts but I will put rooted cuts strate under hps and a germed n potted up seedling I've put strate under hps many times.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> sambo has an unfair weight advantage


Ark at slimjim lol rumour has it ur not exactly a small fella yaself lol


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

can you believe in holland they give us a max of 40 amp breaker per house...c_nts!


PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya main power that comes in ya house goes to a 100amp breaker so ya whole house should take 23000W......but you'd never be able to run that much cos you won't have enough sockets to be able to take that load
> 
> Plus there's shit load of other factors an what not that with out lookin in the regs book I ant got a clue its been 5 year since I left college lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 2, 2012)

Im big boned sambo thats all lol, aye i agree once rooted hids all the way for max growth. T5s are slower no doubt there but the HO ones are alot better than the bog standard ones, ive not been using them too long but they seem to be very good mate not on par with hids but not far behind. 

Morning all, im stuck indoors lol front door lock broke last nite cant get out unless i climb through the front window. Tried opening door with screwdriver and its not having it ffs. Only other way out is through garage and my grows in there so cant open that door, i could do without this, think i'll take my hammer to it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Jimmy if your grow is down stairs an you haven't got a separate ring for the kitchen bet that is over loading mate it's the dryer ,washer , kettle an shit in ya kitchen that drains the juice never mind ya telly computer etc



Im not sure what it is mate, the fuse trips when my grow lights are off as well, funny thing is they tripped last night after we were speaking about it, always the trip switch marked downstairs lights that trip i just flick it back on. I think i could be something to do with me garden spotlights thats doing it, there like fucking floodlights mate always seems to go when thos fuckers are on. Or could be all the downlights ive had put in, dunno man its happended for ages now im used to it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Arnt you in ya garage jimmy is ya fuse board in there by any chance?


Its a new build mate, fuse board is by the front door. I think i'll take your advice when i move and get a seperate ring or whatever ya call it for me grow. I have aload of big power tools compressors and welders which use alot of juice so ill get a sparks at the new place and just say i want a seperate ring/loop or whatever the hell its called too run all this lot. Ive never really understood electrics haha, i can fix most things but when it comes to that stuff i normally leave well alone lol. Ive had a sparks in recently to fit a load of extra sockets all over the house and put downlights in, dunno if hes to blame lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20165371

no dope ban for tourist in the dam after all lol suprise suprise...


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Funny that eh! If govts wasted less time on fukkin hot air and more time out dealing with problems they might actually do some good. I read a while back in the local rag here about the Mayor in Maastricht throwing the pass system out due to increase in dodge moroccans on the street selling drugs. too funny.

I think all MP's should spend at least 1 day a week out helping homeless people, folks without jobs and opportunities, and may be even the odd home grower!! lmao. Imagine... "eh Mr Cameron, I told you not to fukkin up pot that clone yet ya daft cunt!"


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

lmao good 1 Dst, true tho m8 they been banging on bout this ban for ages all that time spent when so much more important shit to be done??? crazy put politics i spose lol im not all that into it here yeah i no it conservative and liberal democrats but i dont really understand it too much, so wouldnt av a clue bout dutch politics.

do you have trick or treaters during halloween over there?

was just reading this, lucky fuckers lol

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-20172392


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

omg, what a dumb ass....and so fukkin careless.

Aye, we do have trick or treaters, but I went out to the pub instead, lol.

Dutch politics is like a Proportional representation system as far as I am aware. They tend to have a lot of shared governments, or coalitions as they are called.
I try to avoid politics as it just makes me angry, so I smoke green instead of turning green! Funny thing, I spoke to an old Dutch guy and he said at the very start it would never happen, they have been doing this for 30 years, always talking of changing, and slowly they have made changes, but all in all, it would need to be pretty radical to do what they were planning on! fukwits.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

in summation politicians = fuckwits.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2012)

I've just read through about 4 days of posts to catch up and fuck me the only 1 interesting was TTT's rant about bandwidth!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2012)

No Friday porn Don?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;bGjwMMlUhCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGjwMMlUhCQ[/video]!!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

that was the only post I skipped!


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just read through about 4 days of posts to catch up and fuck me the only 1 interesting was TTT's rant about bandwidth!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

I am more Inter...Prague.





good boss to have?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2062283/Porn-star-Klarisa-Leone-set-run-football-club.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> can you believe in holland they give us a max of 40 amp breaker per house...c_nts!


Haha that does take piss a shower circuit other here has a 40amp breaker ffs.....bet setting a decent size grow is a struggle mate.



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im not sure what it is mate, the fuse trips when my grow lights are off as well, funny thing is they tripped last night after we were speaking about it, always the trip switch marked downstairs lights that trip i just flick it back on. I think i could be something to do with me garden spotlights thats doing it, there like fucking floodlights mate always seems to go when thos fuckers are on. Or could be all the downlights ive had put in, dunno man its happended for ages now im used to it.


Fuck all to do with grow then jimmy more like 1 of ya outside lights has got some water in it mate.



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its a new build mate, fuse board is by the front door. I think i'll take your advice when i move and get a seperate ring or whatever ya call it for me grow. I have aload of big power tools compressors and welders which use alot of juice so ill get a sparks at the new place and just say i want a seperate ring/loop or whatever the hell its called too run all this lot. Ive never really understood electrics haha, i can fix most things but when it comes to that stuff i normally leave well alone lol. Ive had a sparks in recently to fit a load of extra sockets all over the house and put downlights in, dunno if hes to blame lol.


That's what I was gunna suggest mate say your havin it as a little workshop or a load of computers servers an what not they won't give a shit as long as ya was paying um..I'd a sorted it if you wernt so far mate

Young uns just scored his hat trick against huddersfield..... eases the pain a little from Wembley lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

what a fuckin day, 4 hours of back to back classes and the an hour and 45 mins onna fuckin bus to cover 40 bastarding miles, then i walk in to discover one of my plants is absolutely covered in balls..................ah well everything checked and sprayed with dm reverse so should be fine.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> what a fuckin day, 4 hours of back to back classes and the an hour and 45 mins onna fuckin bus to cover 40 bastarding miles, then i walk in to discover one of my plants is absolutely covered in balls..................ah well everything checked and sprayed with dm reverse so should be fine.


Wank that pal what strain was it??


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Wank that pal what strain was it??


it was a livers cross, not sure what one, either exo or querkle. they were regs so i should have been watchin closer, i had them all out last nite but musta not noticed , fuck knows how coz it was covered in balls not just one or 2.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> it was a livers cross, not sure what one, either exo or querkle. they were regs so i should have been watchin closer, i had them all out last nite but musta not noticed , fuck knows how coz it was covered in balls not just one or 2.


Least you noticed just in time then mate, was that the only 1 you had of the strain or did you pop a few? hopefully that dutch reverse shit will do its job an ya still get some decent smoke of ii, cos got a big chance on bein tastey with the livers in the mix..


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Least you noticed just in time then mate, was that the only 1 you had of the strain or did you pop a few? hopefully that dutch reverse shit will do its job an ya still get some decent smoke of ii, cos got a big chance on bein tastey with the livers in the mix..


nah mate its chucked , it was full on male, the reverse was just in case it had pollinated any body else, doesnt look like it though .the balls werent fully formed and i couldnt see any burst one's to indicate it had sprayed, still cant be too careful. still got one liver and two querkle (i think)though along with the blue widows and a sharkstooth.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nah mate its chucked , it was full on male, the reverse was just in case it had pollinated any body else, doesnt look like it though .the balls werent fully formed and i couldnt see any burst one's to indicate it had sprayed, still cant be too careful. still got one liver and two querkle (i think)though along with the blue widows and a sharkstooth.


Ow right i thought it had just hermied on ya mate......how long gone was it?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

bout 3 weeks i think , from seed under 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> bout 3 weeks i think , from seed under 12/12


Yeah i remember some 1 sayin they show sex around 3-4 weeks i think 12/12 from seed.......did any look like they'd burst? i no the males do there shit early.....


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeah i remember some 1 sayin they show sex around 3-4 weeks i think 12/12 from seed.......did any look like they'd burst? i no the males do there shit early.....


no mate, all looked closed and not fully formed. im not worrying too much, i'll get another bottle of reverse next week and spary them again just to be sure. the rest are defo females, so it would just be a hermie issue and i know how to deal with that.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

It still surprises me how quick a bollock grows! I guess like most males nature makes em want to bust their nut at an immature age!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

Should be sound then dura....

What's the quickest you've had a lad shoot his muck dst? .............lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 2, 2012)

Seen as you 2 are both here aswell.....I've just noticed the 600 has got more views lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2012)

Who was chatting bout Juicy Fruit cuttings the other day? Remember someone was looking for em in here, anyhoo found this in another thread.....

"




Originally Posted by *budbro18*  
ive had this before and it needed about another week or 2 to cure so it wasnt thebest tasting but it was a smashing effect. Like i got smacked in the face with a blunt of steel hahaha

did you get it from clone or seed??

and where from?

From seed, Sensi seeds. I was worried that it wouldn't be the same juicy fruit i remember, because they call it "Fruity Juice"...But there is no doubt, it's the same strain. Smells identical to juicy fruit bubblegum, only fruitier and better.


----------



## treklane (Nov 2, 2012)

iv grown juicy fruit in a green house last year best smoke yet just picked a pack of reg from sensi its beautiful smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

D gets the boys shooting there muck well quick the sick fuck lol

Sorry couldn't resist was too easy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

The clone-only strain tutti from the midlands is rumoured to be a 3way cross of juicy fruit,bubblegum and hdf dunno how true that is but it stinks more and is fruitier in flavour than even the livers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The clone-only strain tutti from the midlands is rumoured to be a 3way cross of juicy fruit,bubblegum and hdf dunno how true that is but it stinks more and is fruitier in flavour than even the livers.


coming of the king of the clones onlys id say hes rite!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol apreciate it m8 but I'm no king of clone-only lol I only been growing em a couple years and they been around 20+

Its just the long ripen and good dry that's why they taste n smell abit better than others lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 2, 2012)

Alrite lads, have any if u lot ever used formulex before? If so good or no?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 2, 2012)

Another Q? for all you airpot users amongst us. What size pots am I best getting? 6, 8 or 20L? Also do u still use normal pots and transplant into the airpots when the plant is big enough or use them from the start? I'm going to buy some in next few days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Another Q? for all you airpot users amongst us. What size pots am I best getting? 6, 8 or 20L? Also do u still use normal pots and transplant into the airpots when the plant is big enough or use them from the start? I'm going to buy some in next few days.


rememebr mate them pots are HUGGE i went from 12-14 plants to 6 with the 10 litre pots,, the come rolled up, so just cut smaller pots out of one of them but yes u can use normal pots then transplants

i just checked the bottom of my pots for the first time and the roots are through the botom lol qwite impressive if i must say so 

i got 10 x 10 litre on ebay for 43 qwid free deliver


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 2, 2012)

What's this 20 fucking Q's cgardner? If ya won't real growin advice after 9pm go ask the yanks cause we all pissed or stoned by then in here m8.

Just messing dunno bout the formulex never used it and always done alrite so maybe its not so needed like many a grow nute or snake oil as some would say lol

As for airpots I use em meself but they are messy and they need watering more then normal pots yes u do get a slight increase in yield but balance that against the layy scale I.e the mess n extra feeds dunno how worth it they are???


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

D will Fix It for You, and You and You!!!!



PUKKA BUD said:


> Should be sound then dura....
> 
> What's the quickest you've had a lad shoot his muck dst? .............lol





newuserlol said:


> D gets the boys shooting there muck well quick the sick fuck lol
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist was too easy lol






PUKKA BUD said:


> Seen as you 2 are both here aswell.....I've just noticed the 600 has got more views lol


natch, there's more pr0n there....


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

pishflaps.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 2, 2012)

that's a broad question... what size area are you in.. what size plants are you planning on growing?
you can usually get away with a smaller airpot than you'd use on a standard pot




Closetgardner said:


> Another Q? for all you airpot users amongst us. What size pots am I best getting? 6, 8 or 20L? Also do u still use normal pots and transplant into the airpots when the plant is big enough or use them from the start? I'm going to buy some in next few days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> pishflaps.


and u say my spelling bad!

il agree with user on the airpots ther messey as FEK! i soulda done 1 plant in the normal aqware wilma pots to compare put thats too much agg.. they doo need eevryday watering,, mine do anyways ,, and make sure u bury ur shit DEEP as per the pots design the coc is kinda loose so ul get a leanon


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

that was spelled perfectly!! remember ahm scottish !! we dont say piss we say pish


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> that was spelled perfectly!! remember ahm scottish !! we dont say piss we say pish


you dont say shit u slur everything,, i think ur offys only sell cider dont they? lol or u all on bukfast?

sambo new holiday destination for ya buddy






how fucking awsoem does that look!

anyways seems this firfox spelling addon dont work for shit THANX to whoever recomeded this one haha


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

personally i dont drink buckie, its fuckin horrible. i drink tankery gin or brandy n bailleys mixed, expensive shite.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> personally i dont drink buckie, its fuckin horrible. i drink tankery gin or brandy n billys piss, expensive shite.


lol what u wanna drink billys piss for?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

pmsl....that was a genuine spelling mistake ...it was supposed to be 'bailleys'!!! ahm no jokin!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> pmsl....that was a genuine spelling mistake ...it was supposed to be 'bailleys'!!! ahm no jokin!!!


hmm hmm il belive u buddy,, we know billy rocks your socks!

u must be pissed try re-reading ur original comment rofl


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

pmsl....ah wasnt concentraiting...ah was talkin to my bro,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> pmsl....ah wasnt concentraiting...ah was talkin to my bro,


BRO!! omfg we got a scotish paki


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

deep fried chicken jalfrezi?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

northern delicacy


----------



## dura72 (Nov 2, 2012)

right ya pair o wankers ahm back , he's away.
lol, ah realy wizny payin attention there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> right ya pair o wankers ahm back , he's away.
> lol, ah realy wizny payin attention there.


il give u a ctach up... u just admitted to being a scottish paki LMAO

well not admitted but u used the universla symbol for talking paki
BRO!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

Alrite bros lol, fucking tv's on the blink, just retuned it and it stayed ok for a few minutes and then seems to have lost all the channels again ffs


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deep fried chicken jalfrezi?


i just had a lamb jalfrezi. never heard of a deep fried curry before. or is it deep fried chicken added to the sauce?? sound wrong either way.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> that's a broad question... what size area are you in.. what size plants are you planning on growing?
> you can usually get away with a smaller airpot than you'd use on a standard pot


I've got 5x5x7 space. Ment to put 10L as the largest, I usually veg for 6/8 weeks then flower. What I should have asked was will a plant grown in an 8L airpot do better than in a normal 8L pot?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Alrite bros lol, fucking tv's on the blink, just retuned it and it stayed ok for a few minutes and then seems to have lost all the channels again ffs


even afteru save it? sound like your memorymodule is going in the freeview part,,, get a external freeview box is my advice
my pals pay 100's for tvs and i paid 250 for a 42 inch technika and its lasted longer and has more than my pals 1k panasonic lol

booo to the fatcat companys

don that sounds migin bruv,,, deep freid marsbar awww yeh now thats sexy



Closetgardner said:


> I've got 5x5x7 space. Ment to put 10L as the largest, I usually veg for 6/8 weeks then flower. What I should have asked was will a plant grown in an 8L airpot do better than in a normal 8L pot?



6-8 weeks veg? wtf u veg wit a camndle/

and yes it will


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> even afteru save it? sound like your memorymodule is going in the freeview part,,, get a external freeview box is my advice
> my pals pay 100's for tvs and i paid 250 for a 42 inch technika and its lasted longer and has more than my pals 1k panasonic lol
> 
> booo to the fatcat companys
> ...


once I save it after I reinstall all services it works for maybe a min or two and then just flicks back to a black screen, fucking thing just done it again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> once I save it after I reinstall all services it works for maybe a min or two and then just flicks back to a black screen, fucking thing just done it again


lol u not got sky or anything? i take it your talking about the built in freeview?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 2, 2012)

if you are veggin for that long, think you'd only get like 4 maybe 6 at a push in that space..
depending on how quick they grow...
go for 15-20's.. 8 weeks seems excessive for an 8L

what medium? soil? coco? pebbles?




Closetgardner said:


> I've got 5x5x7 space. Ment to put 10L as the largest, I usually veg for 6/8 weeks then flower. What I should have asked was will a plant grown in an 8L airpot do better than in a normal 8L pot?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u not got sky or anything? i take it your talking about the built in freeview?


What ye laughin at ye cripple lol. Naw don't have sky m8, not in the house often enough so not worth payin for it, loads over here don't bother with sky, fair enuf it's good for the sports but the rest of its shit IMO


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

Aye the built in thing, it worked for bout 10 mins there and as soon as I went to switch channels no signal again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye the built in thing, it worked for bout 10 mins there and as soon as I went to switch channels no signal again


yweh the built in freeview sounds fucked, buy a new externl freeview box ther only tenner max... sure een you can afford that


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

Well fuck that! Maybe when I chop these 18 ill be able to splash out on a freeview box, I know someone works in Argos maybe they'll get me 10% off lol, fuck up u cunt!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Well fuck that! Maybe when I chop these 18 ill be able to splash out on a freeview box, I know someone works in Argos maybe they'll get me 10% off lol, fuck up u cunt!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


lol, aye ill pick one off them boxes up tomoro see if that works, I wouldn't of had a fuckin clue why it was m8. Goina have to get mesel a smart tv anyway after get Xmas over but was hopin for this one for the bedroom


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

FOOT UPDATE!!!!!!!

been months since last one so here


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FOOT UPDATE!!!!!!!
> 
> been months since last one so here


Holy fuck m8, that don't look good, what's the docs say about it now?

whats them boxes like that turn ur tv into a smart tv, are they any good?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Holy fuck m8, that don't look good, what's the docs say about it now?
> 
> whats them boxes like that turn ur tv into a smart tv, are they any good?


9dunno mat ehavent used one before? ur best just buying a digital freeview recorder,, then u can just plug a hdd into it and record away,awsome! the nurses have assumed i can walk marathons but i cant spec not to the surgery a good walk plus a big fukoff hill,, im left to do my own compression bandages 4 layer too,, a royal pain but im getting rather good at it FUK THE NHS il do it myself,, since i have thers not ben any infections or bandages slipping or pain or anything, as i said FUK THE NHS

wat aboutt this tv
http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/321007628907?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuck walking on that, looks pretty sore to me. Happy days if ye can do it urself, and really, no pain?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 9dunno mat ehavent used one before? ur best just buying a digital freeview recorder,, then u can just plug a hdd into it and record away,awsome! the nurses have assumed i can walk marathons but i cant spec not to the surgery a good walk plus a big fukoff hill,, im left to do my own compression bandages 4 layer too,, a royal pain but im getting rather good at it FUK THE NHS il do it myself,, since i have thers not ben any infections or bandages slipping or pain or anything, as i said FUK THE NHS
> 
> wat aboutt this tv
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/321007628907?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y


Lol, 80", that's be nice. Has chedz not got one off them in his bathroom or something lol!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

Did u read the description on that, "now everyone can afford an 80" tv" lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck walking on that, looks pretty sore to me. Happy days if ye can do it urself, and really, no pain?


no matey,, hardley on any tablets neither,, dont get me wrong i get the odd twinge but its more up the side of my calf not the actual hole itself,, thats sorta numb,, im hardely on any tablets i takethe minium otherwise il waithdraw of em,, unfortuately im on 200mg tables and capsules at that so hard to reduc e for now,,, the subbies im down to 4ml and i get 6x that prescirbed

nower nr as bad as early in the yr mate like jan/feb i was fucked the infection really messed me up,, the doc recond it gunna be 7-8 months to heal then i gotta wear grandma stoccking on my leg for life FUK SAKE,, il be glad to wear a PAIR of shoes again mate, lol bopnues atm i only need 1 so i can get the grafters going to rob me one as they dotn put pairs out rofl


i know rite.5.2.999 for a fucking tv!! lol but it is nice,, u think brighthouse el have em in soon? il get one before i mkove,, about a week b4 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2012)

Hope the foot keeps gettin better m8

i can mine when some shops set out the right trainer, and some the left, and they used to be able to get u a pair lol. And thers no way I'm payin that for a fuckin tv, think ill just get one of them boxes tomoro lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2012)

mornin window lickers


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FOOT UPDATE!!!!!!!
> 
> been months since last one so here



Ouch that looks some nasty shit bro .


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 3, 2012)

Carpet... I lick carpet.. Get it right.



dura72 said:


> mornin window lickers


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FOOT UPDATE!!!!!!!
> 
> been months since last one so here


fuck me , that's hideous ! best thing you can do with that m8 is av it off !, or plant it in 1 of yer air pots for a few months !, i just lost me boiled egg on toast


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

I lick Brazilian Carpets, dems de best, no postal flossing required!


mantiszn said:


> Carpet... I lick carpet.. Get it right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2012)

Morning all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2012)

Just checked on some of me plants, the psychosis look a little behind the exo, days 42 now and I reckon if I give the exo the 2 week ripen they'll def be ready but I'm goina give the psychosis another week before ripen so the exos goina have to go another week too, so three weeks now then the chop, can't fuckin wait


----------



## Irishgrow101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Unbelievable ,an, amazing grow setup an plants


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> if you are veggin for that long, think you'd only get like 4 maybe 6 at a push in that space..
> depending on how quick they grow...
> go for 15-20's.. 8 weeks seems excessive for an 8L
> 
> what medium? soil? coco? pebbles?


Morning all, mantiszn, The reason i veg that long is cos under 250w cfl they grow pretty slow. Not got the money just now to buy the 250 mh i'm wanting. How long do u think i should be vegging for in an 8L airpot?. I mainly just grow for percy, I punt a little bit of it if i need something for the grow. But this time i'm going to sell enough to buy the mh. Growing in soil, Thinking about trying coco tho.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 3, 2012)

cant wait for the united arsenal game... gunners up!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2012)

Irishgrow101 said:


> Unbelievable ,an, amazing grow setup an plants


Another northern Irish grower on here, not be too long till there calling u a bomb making terrorist but welcome along anyway lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> cant wait for the united arsenal game... gunners up!!!


Rvp goina rip them apart


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Another northern Irish grower on here, not be too long till there calling u a bomb making terrorist but welcome along anyway lol


Nay, the IRA are nowt but wannabe's nowadays.

It's the fundi Muslims in Bradford and Leeds that are the REAL bomb making terrorists you want to worry about!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Another northern Irish grower on here, not be too long till there calling u a bomb making terrorist but welcome along anyway lol


That made me lmao mg

Leaving em both to 9wks is the right move, ur exo will be fucking strong at 9wk especially with the long ripen and the pyschosis is called it for a reason smoke that shit too often u get a nice side helping of drug-induced pyschosis lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nay, the IRA are nowt but wannabe's nowadays.
> 
> It's the fundi Muslims in Bradford and Leeds that are the REAL bomb making terrorists you want to worry about!


there all a bunch of knobs if u ask me, starting all that's shit up again by shooting prison officers an stuff and the guy they lifted for it already got off with shouting a peeler and two soldiers cos others are taking the wrap for him, just glad most of that's shit don't happen wer I'm at


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Rvp goina rip them apart


pffff... will he fuck. he will choke!

"He shags who he wants"
"He shags who he wants"
"Robin Van Persi he shags who he wants"


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That made me lmao mg
> 
> Leaving em both to 9wks is the right move, ur exo will be fucking strong at 9wk especially with the long ripen and the pyschosis is called it for a reason smoke that shit too often u get a nice side helping of drug-induced pyschosis lol


Yep 9 weeks it is sambo, u wer right tho about the ripen day 42-56 on the exo, if I gave mmine ripen for two weeks now they'll def be ready, calyxes are already pretty swollen but ther gettin the 9

already a few guys around here have been in the padded cells, docs say they got psychosis, give it a month or two and there could be a lot more lol. Weak minded people if u ask me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> there all a bunch of knobs if u ask me, starting all that's shit up again by shooting prison officers an stuff and the guy they lifted for it already got off with shouting a peeler and two soldiers cos others are taking the wrap for him, just glad most of that's shit don't happen wer I'm at


Eye, the IRA would have em lined up in a back ally with a chunk of 3x3 between their legs ready for the sledge hammer!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2012)

ok so wers this paddy bomber?

morning bitches!!

yeh foots fucked for sure but it is slowley healing doc recons 7 months as long as i keep in 44 layer compression,, but since foot got wet on halloween night its been hurting so a infection i immminent


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

How did that happen to your foot, ice?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2012)

it started withe powdrey mildew and then an infestation of spider mites.....from his knob and down the leg.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> How did that happen to your foot, ice?


ha d aclot in the leg and doc stiopped my thinners without checking coz of the price of em 4 days later 3 holes apeared and the rest is history! bad history at that



dura72 said:


> it started withe powdrey mildew and then an infestation of spider mites.....from his knob and down the leg.


shouldnt u be watching ur educatinal programmes,, lazy town issit? awsome!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

Fuck sake man! Is there not a claim in it for ya?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2012)

Bouta be a claim outta that


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 3, 2012)

You still haven't said how many.. 
8L should be fine then.. With coco



Closetgardner said:


> Morning all, mantiszn, The reason i veg that long is cos under 250w cfl they grow pretty slow. Not got the money just now to buy the 250 mh i'm wanting. How long do u think i should be vegging for in an 8L airpot?. I mainly just grow for percy, I punt a little bit of it if i need something for the grow. But this time i'm going to sell enough to buy the mh. Growing in soil, Thinking about trying coco tho.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

Probly 6 plants in flower at once, perpetual. 3 sets of two plants 4 weeks apart. Hopefully.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

Fuck! Just realised were gonna be homeless at the end of the month, hate my life


----------



## adolff (Nov 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FOOT UPDATE!!!!!!!
> 
> been months since last one so here





Eeeeeeeewwwwww yuck, you smelly cunt...thats what happens when you put your foot up a niggas ass. You must have aids or something.
*You remind me of Winston from still game lol.

*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2012)

adolff said:


> Eeeeeeeewwwwww yuck, you smelly cunt...thats what happens when you put your foot up a niggas ass. You must have aids or something.
> *You remind me of Winston from still game lol.
> 
> *


lol fuk of kev


anyways na no claim,, already tried,, they wont do shit,il try again,, thers been triouble from the start nurses tryin for months to get out of coming to my yard, tthey dont see me as a disbaled person (not the foot) but as a crminal XX yr old lad ,i garuntee they wudent treat me this way if i was like 60+ yrs old u know,, the fucking idiots,but its fine shit happens

so wats everyone doin? i just increased my tiva package for xmas soooo many channels lol
ufc on tonite to guys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2012)

adolff said:


> thats what happens when you put your foot up a niggas ass.


An 'Ass' or 'Asinus' is a subgenus of the family of animals that the Donky, Horse and Zebra belong to.

An 'Arse' is a slang term used to describe the buttocks.

Then again I wouldn't expect somebody with a name and avi like yours to be anything but illiterate and ignorant.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> An 'Ass' or 'Asinus' is a subgenus of the family of animals that the Donky, Horse and Zebra belong to.
> 
> An 'Arse' is a slang term used to describe the buttocks.
> 
> Then again I wouldn't expect somebody with a name and avi like yours to be anything but illiterate and ignorant.


LOL NICE RESPONCE,

remeber to ge that number to me m8


----------



## dura72 (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-20189347


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-20189347


Well at least someone is still here lol, beginning to get the feeling that everyone had keeled over or summat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2012)

lol medecial conditions
is that a red carrier bak i see? and a multiroller for the spliffs and a carboard box on the side lmao look slike a kitchen haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2012)

day 35-flower PICTURE 1 AND 2 IS THE PE the rest are EXO


----------



## Herbzman (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys / girls .. sorry if this is a mood-killer.. Need an opinion as to whether i'll be alright with 2000w + 400w lighting for my grow in a flat where i won't be using any other electric? I gotta get the equipment sorted in a couple days so i need reassurance!! Its on "off-peak" key fob meter thingy. 

Also if interested I'm planning to do 2 2x2 tents with 1000w each flowering little clones on 3' x 3' flood n drain tables. 

Will be starting a journal soon i should think for this which would be my first real grow. 

Any comments / advice welcome from anyone.. thought id squeeze this in here. Thanks!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

I think in a flat you'll be pushing it. But that's just my thought. There's people on this thread that will give u a better answer. Let me know when your journal is up and running I'll follow your grow.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> day 35-flower PICTURE 1 AND 2 IS THE PE the rest are EXO
> 
> View attachment 2397099View attachment 2397100View attachment 2397101View attachment 2397102View attachment 2397103View attachment 2397105View attachment 2397106View attachment 2397107View attachment 2397108View attachment 2397109


looking good mate, thought everyone had died for the night lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

It has been oddly quiet in here tonight!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

Herbzman said:


> Hi guys / girls .. sorry if this is a mood-killer.. Need an opinion as to whether i'll be alright with 2000w + 400w lighting for my grow in a flat where i won't be using any other electric? I gotta get the equipment sorted in a couple days so i need reassurance!! Its on "off-peak" key fob meter thingy.
> 
> Also if interested I'm planning to do 2 2x2 tents with 1000w each flowering little clones on 3' x 3' flood n drain tables.
> 
> ...


If it helps i used to run about a 2500W grow (lights,fans etc) in a flat alongside normal electricity usage in a flat n it was fine, only time anything popped was if the washing machine got put on whilst the grow was on.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> It has been oddly quiet in here tonight!


Yup about 10posts in the last 6-odd hrs lol, been sitting here bored shitless lol (1st night no smoke in bout 2 years)


----------



## Herbzman (Nov 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> If it helps i used to run about a 2500W grow (lights,fans etc) in a flat alongside normal electricity usage in a flat n it was fine, only time anything popped was if the washing machine got put on whilst the grow was on.


You put my mind at ease for the night! Now all i gotta do is work out these tents and their fan sizes! for 1000w per tent.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

Herbzman said:


> You put my mind at ease for the night! Now all i gotta do is work out these tents and their fan sizes! for 1000w per tent.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


again i may be able to help here lol, most ppl with a 1000W go for roughly a 5x5 tent, 6"fan n filter for exhaust and something like a 4" for putting fresh air in lol


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

dishwashers, washing machines, they are all CUNTS!!!!!!


Saerimmner said:


> If it helps i used to run about a 2500W grow (lights,fans etc) in a flat alongside normal electricity usage in a flat n it was fine, only time anything popped was if the washing machine got put on whilst the grow was on.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I just want to say, good luck to BB in the CC 2012!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Well I just want to say, good luck to BB in the CC 2012!!


Yup same from all of us, make sure you keep us updated lol


----------



## Herbzman (Nov 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> again i may be able to help here lol, most ppl with a 1000W go for roughly a 5x5 tent, 6"fan n filter for exhaust and something like a 4" for putting fresh air in lol


This may possibly be the stupidest question ever but im sure you mean 5 x5 ft? is this the standard unit of measurement for all tents when they are being sold? I thought something like dr240 was 240cm x 240 cm or something... 5 x 5m is huge for a 1000w surely? and if you mean 5ft x 5ft what is a tent model you would suggest that is available in uk? i dont know any sold as 5 x5?!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

BBBBBBBig thank you.

in my dream I imagine a big crew of UK growers and 600 growers all gathered with joints and bongs in hand, FUKKIN TEAM HANDED NAW!!!! taking over the HTCC!! (payin enough for the privilidge, lol). Come along, we are gonna have a largesque blast!


Closetgardner said:


> Well I just want to say, good luck to BB in the CC 2012!!





Saerimmner said:


> Yup same from all of us, make sure you keep us updated lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 4, 2012)

Herbzman said:


> This may possibly be the stupidest question ever but im sure you mean 5 x5 ft? is this the standard unit of measurement for all tents when they are being sold? I thought something like dr240 was 240cm x 240 cm or something... 5 x 5m is huge for a 1000w surely? and if you mean 5ft x 5ft what is a tent model you would suggest that is available in uk? i dont know any sold as 5 x5?!


the dr240 is 2.4x1.2. its the one i got, ive got 2x 600w lights in there with an 8" rvk fan. i think ive seen the 2.4x2.4 but for the cash you'd be better off getting 2x 2.4x1.2 tents. you shouldnt need an intake fan beacause the extractor will pull air in as long as you have inlet pipes. i wouldnt think 1000w is enough for something 2.4x2.4 either mate. just my opinion tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2012)

I reckon the 2.4x2.4 u could get away with 3-4 600ws, the 1000w wouldn't cover the area IMO and if u went for a few 1000w u could have a few heat issues or maybe not cos its fuckin Baltic outside


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

Perhaps 2 x dr120s with a 1000w each would be the way to go. Think most run 600s in them but they are a perfect size for a 1000w. I would agree with mrt, no point in putting a 1000w in a xxl tent 2.4 x 1.2 unless on a light mover as the coverage wouldnt be great, far better off using 2 or even 3 600s in them for max coverage._ Morning all, cuppa tea then im off down the greasy spoon for some breckie, hank marvin._


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-20189347



Seeds supplied by David Paul Watson ('The Skunkman') and Robert Connell Clark ('Marijuana Botany' author) at Hortapharm BV in the netherlands.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

mornin1 crisis averted 
they came for him this mornin,, even stood next to me room, smelled nowt

TOUCH!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mornin1 crisis averted
> they came for him this mornin,, even stood next to me room, smelled nowt
> 
> TOUCH!!


Happy dayz mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> happy dayz mate


yeh i wont say my arse wasent twitchin


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i wont say my arse wasent twitchin


Mine would ave been more than twitching bruv, more like full flow lol. Atleast its sorted now not long to go for ya, plants comming along nicely mate.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Perhaps 2 x dr120s with a 1000w each would be the way to go. Think most run 600s in them but they are a perfect size for a 1000w. I would agree with mrt, no point in putting a 1000w in a xxl tent 2.4 x 1.2 unless on a light mover as the coverage wouldnt be great, far better off using 2 or even 3 600s in them for max coverage._ Morning all, cuppa tea then im off down the greasy spoon for some breckie, hank marvin._


i totally agree with that. i got 2x600w lights in a 2.4x1.2 and i get crap coverage. i was thinking of upgrading to 2x1000w or 3x600w but i'd need to have them in air cooled then. temps are ok in flower but i find them quite high in the first week or so of veg.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i totally agree with that. i got 2x600w lights in a 2.4x1.2 and i get crap coverage. i was thinking of upgrading to 2x1000w or 3x600w but i'd need to have them in air cooled then. temps are ok in flower but i find them quite high in the first week or so of veg.


You ave the same tent as me mrt, i use 3 600s mate air cooled with 6" extraction and intake, my lights have there own 6" extraction as well. Im not really a fan of tents tbh, cant say ive found the perfect one lol. In a perfect setup i'd much rather use an open room setup but you gotta go with what works for you and the space you ave available. Ill loose the tents soon i think, im adding more wattage and using large nft trays so tents are not the best option. For the xxl tents 2.4 x 1.2, 3 600w is probably the best way to go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ill loose the tents soon i think


Yours got metal corners Jimmy?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yours got metal corners Jimmy?


No mate, budbox xxl i think its called. Ive used dr120s secret jardins as well. Didnt know you could get them with metal corners, bit of extra strength has to be a good thing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuck going down the cafe now its pissing down, looks like im gonna cook meself some grub. Bit of gammon couple of eggs beans and a sausage or two, Mmmmm haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No mate, budbox xxl i think its called. Ive used dr120s secret jardins as well. Didnt know you could get them with metal corners, bit of extra strength has to be a good thing.


I've just hag a google at that, those corners look better than the standard shitty black ones.

If it's up for sale at a nice price when you ditch it I may well buy it off you.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just hag a google at that, those corners look better than the standard shitty black ones.
> 
> If it's up for sale at a nice price when you ditch it I may well buy it off you.


Mate dont think you would want it, ive had too cut an inlet hole in the lower side as there are none. Apart from that tho its fine, if you want it you can have for nowt when im done as i aint gonna be able to flog it with a diy 6" hole in the side lol. I was just gonna chuck the thing, it'll be no good to me when i swap systems and such.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fuck going down the cafe now its pissing down, looks like im gonna cook meself some grub. Bit of gammon couple of eggs beans and a sausage or two, Mmmmm haha.


Alrite jimmy, have you thought about how much your punting that cfl hood and bulb for yet mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Mate dont think you would want it, ive had too cut an inlet hole in the lower side as there are none. Apart from that tho its fine, if you want it you can have for nowt when im done as i aint gonna be able to flog it with a diy 6" hole in the side lol. I was just gonna chuck the thing, it'll be no good to me when i swap systems and such.


No inlet holes!? Lol, that's thrown me now.

It's obviously not the one I thought, you might have to take a photo of it sometime so I can understand.

For nowt I'm sure I can make use of it though, cheers mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Alrite jimmy, have you thought about how much your punting that cfl hood and bulb for yet mate?


Sorry bruv, forgot all about that. As i goes im gonna dig my cloner out of the attic so ill pull the hood out and drop you a pm. We can talk then , ill see what else ive got up there, quite abit i think.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

i was just gonna say i'd have bought it too, wot kinda price they goin for new anyway?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No inlet holes!? Lol, that's thrown me now.
> 
> It's obviously not the one I thought, you might have to take a photo of it sometime so I can understand.
> 
> For nowt I'm sure I can make use of it though, cheers mate.


Inlet holes are in funny place mate, on top of the tent. Wasnt the best place to put them in my book, at the time cutting a 6" hole in the side seemed like a good idea although probably wasnt the smartest move. If you have it just gaffer tape it over and job done, might as well make use of it mate as i wont use it again, i cant keep the fucker if im not using it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

bout 270 i think dura, its served me well. Its a good tent and well made. Apart from the hole i cut its sweet as a nut.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

I ran up to a woman in the park.

"I'm looking for a little boy," I said, "eight years old, blonde hair, looks a bit like a little Justin Bieber?"

"Oh god," she gasped "I'm sorry. There's just me and my son here. He's only six."

"OK, no problem" I said, "he'll do."


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sorry bruv, forgot all about that. As i goes im gonna dig my cloner out of the attic so ill pull the hood out and drop you a pm. We can talk then , ill see what else ive got up there, quite abit i think.


No probs jimmy, just let me know what you've got, I'm always in the market for barging or two lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> bout 270 i think dura, its served me well. Its a good tent and well made. Apart from the hole i cut its sweet as a nut.


I thought it was one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUDBOX-XXLARGE-2-4M-1-2M-2-0M-GROW-TENTS-HYDROPONICS-/110649154707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c3341c93

But they have intakes at the bottom.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

quite fancy 1 of those, im inna limited loft space so im area dependant and i think that'be the biggest i could go. 3 x 400s with an 8" extractor should give me enough for 10 plants i think.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

Dura, have you seen the price of the loft tents? The ones that are shaped to between the joists? There over 300 bucks. 3ch.co.UK have them on sale for £259.99.
EDIT: scratch that. It's a whole kit, lights, fans, filter, duct and clips for £250. That's no bad eh!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

The girl and me were lying in bed this morning when she said, "I think the romance in this relationship is dead"

really wish she wouldn't talk to me while I'm having a wank


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Dura, have you seen the price of the loft tents? The ones that are shaped to between the joists? There over 300 bucks. 3ch.co.UK have them on sale for £259.99.



ah treally need tae go and take maesurements tae see exactly what space ahve got. but ahll leave that tae early spring ah think.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

Hydroponic Grow Tent Loft Tent 120 Basic Starter Kit

Loft Tent 120 Starter Kit consisting of the following:

Loft Grow Tent 120 x 1
Icarus Large Air Cooled Reflector x 1
150mm 2 Speed Wolfnado Fan x 1
150mm Fan Ducting 5 metres x 1
125/150mm Ducting Clips x 5
Pro Grip Rope Ratchets x 2 Pairs
The Dimensions for the Grow Cube Loft Tent 120 (GCLT120) is;
120cm Long
120cm Wide
160cm High (with 120cm being when the incline starts)


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

where is that advertised closetg?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

Www.3ch.co.uk it's on the homepage mate. The wolfnado fan and filter is what I've got. Granted they ain't the best but it does me.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

cheers mate, looks pretty good . might just invest in one of those.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm thinking the same thing mate. But the Mrs is having none if it lol. I said to her,"well get me it for crimbo then" she replied "shut Fucking up ya dafty" pmsl.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Here you go Dura, these are the originals and are free delivery so probably work out the same price.




1.2 m Roof Qube.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roof-Qube-Grow-Tent-120x120x180-/150666343909?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item231469f5e5

2.4m Roof Qube.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROOF-QUBE-RQ120-GROW-TENT-120CM-X-240CM-X-180CM-/110759014517?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c9c07075


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm thinking the same thing mate. But the Mrs is having none if it lol. I said to her,"well get me it for crimbo then" she replied "shut Fucking up ya dafty" pmsl.


Lol, my bird bought me my 600w ballast and cooltube for xmas last year!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

just worked out if my shits ready in 5 weeks as im on week 5 tha takes us t like the 10th of december with a week dry thats the 17th lol SHIT thats close!!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

That's class yorkie, think I'll just have to settle for a cool hood this *downer* lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just worked out if my shits ready in 5 weeks as im on week 5 tha takes us t like the 10th of december with a week dry thats the 17th lol SHIT thats close!!!!


Last minute crimbo shopping then mate?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

my first grows gonna be ready for the first week of december and the next around halfway thru then mid february( if that bloody fat fairy turns with my clones soon!!!)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 4, 2012)

Mornin lads

I like my room tbh other a tent a lot better for fixing an hangin stuff just means I'm fuckin screwed if I need to take it down lol

I've just remembered I've got 4 or 5 250W ballast well there old factory lights they've got a big round metal shade(the 1s I made my veg lights out of) an a e45 lamp holder an have got a 250w hps with um they got the white glass tho so would need a new bulb.....so I could have just stuck 1 of those in for some extra heat........all that needs doin is give the ballast abit of a wash out an extend the cables to the lamp holder so there on a flex then I'm good to go....still need the tube heater for night time but might aswell bang a extra 250w of light in there....that's my relaxing Sunday out the window lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin lads
> 
> I like my room tbh other a tent a lot better for fixing an hangin stuff just means I'm fuckin screwed if I need to take it down lol


Eye it's a nice little lab you've got coming on Pukka.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

pukka, is that the industrial low bay lights u got?? if so are they hps/mh switchable? I'm thinking about the ones on ebay, They are cheaper that mh grow lights. I'm after a 250w mh for veg, this might just be my ticket to a cheaper light


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye it's a nice little lab you've got coming on Pukka.


Cheers man. Think I've done the best I could with the space just can't wait till we move an I've got a decent space to play with been dreaming about it lol



Closetgardner said:


> pukka, is that the industrial low bay lights u got?? if so are they hps/mh switchable? I'm thinking about the ones on ebay, They are cheaper that mh grow lights. I'm after a 250w mh for veg, this might just be my ticket to a cheaper light


I'm not sure what they are mate I'll have to take a look I just remembered about them they was in a factory hangin by chains way high up had to take um down on a cherry picker. The ballast is made by Phillips an I shunt see no reason why it won't run a mh I'll take a butcher's up in loft inabit an see what it says I think if you look at the 1st page of my thread the pukka 1 there'd a pic of the huge metal shades. If the ballast don't kick out to much heat you might even get away with havin the full unit in there shade anall unless your wanting to run to a a.c. hood or tube...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> pukka, is that the industrial low bay lights u got?? if so are they hps/mh switchable? I'm thinking about the ones on ebay, They are cheaper that mh grow lights. I'm after a 250w mh for veg, this might just be my ticket to a cheaper light


big white box thin? built in ballast n whatnot,, i got one of them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers man. Think I've done the best I could with the space just can't wait till we move an I've got a decent space to play with been dreaming about it lol


Lol, me too. 

The girlfriend want's to buy a house, I want to buy an old pub with a big beer cellar! Stone floors, chillers, extraction, lol perfect conditions!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 4, 2012)

Ice you see my post other day about your light an the white ballast??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> pukka, is that the industrial low bay lights u got?? if so are they hps/mh switchable? I'm thinking about the ones on ebay, They are cheaper that mh grow lights. I'm after a 250w mh for veg, this might just be my ticket to a cheaper light





PUKKA BUD said:


> I'm not sure what they are mate I'll have to take a look I just remembered about them they was in a factory hangin by chains way high up had to take um down on a cherry picker. The ballast is made by Phillips an I shunt see no reason why it won't run a mh I'll take a butcher's up in loft inabit an see what it says I think if you look at the 1st page of my thread the pukka 1 there'd a pic of the huge metal shades. If the ballast don't kick out to much heat you might even get away with havin the full unit in there shade anall unless your wanting to run to a a.c. hood or tube...





IC3M4L3 said:


> big white box thin? built in ballast n whatnot,, i got one of them


One of these boys?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

these are the ones i'm talking about....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

noo mines square


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> big white box thin? built in ballast n whatnot,, i got one of them


yh those too mate they are going for £40 for a 200w on ebay. Like this ice....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> these are the ones i'm talking about....


http://www.thorlux.com/high-and-low-bay/

Eye they'll work but you'll need a different reflector, the spread on those cones are crap.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

is that easy enough to do mate??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> is that easy enough to do mate??


No mate, they're designed for warehouses and aircraft hangers. They do make different reflectors but I reckon one would cost a fortune.

For an extra 30 notes or so you can have a brand new 250w kit, mag ballast, reflector and bulb.

What's your budget?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

only a ton mate. would the one that ice has be better?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> yh those too mate they are going for £40 for a 200w on ebay. Like this ice....


That one's better but I salvaged one of those about 2 years ago and threw it away because the ballast is inside the box bit on the back and would add to the heat in the room.

It's up to you but that's better than the spot light type one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> only a ton mate. would the one that ice has be better?


Shit mate for a ton you can get a nice kit! Can I ask why you only want a 250w? Is your grow room too small for bigger?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

u seen the one i got yorkie,, the one u was manna have

anyways im fucked only had 3 hrs sleep before being rudely awoken by the police the cunts

cya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u seen the one i got yorkie,, the one u was manna have
> 
> anyways im fucked only had 3 hrs sleep before being rudely awoken by the police the cunts
> 
> cya


No mate, I never got chance.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit mate for a ton you can get a nice kit! Can I ask why you only want a 250w? Is your grow room too small for bigger?


yh mate veg room is quite wee for a bigger watt. its 3.5 x3.5 x 10ft. would a 400w in a cool tube be ok for that space?. Tbh i was looking at those industrial ones so i could squeeze all that i could out of the 100 budget


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> only a ton mate


250w digital kit for 85 quid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250W-Digital-Grow-Light-Kit-with-Euro-Reflector-/261093466177?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cca622041

400w digital kit for 90 quid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=400w+grow+kit&_sacat=0&_odkw=250w+grow+kit&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40

I'm sure you could get them to swap out the Dual spec HPS for a MH if you want it just for veg.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> yh mate veg room is quite wee for a bigger watt. its 3.5 x3.5 x 10ft. would a 400w in a cool tube be ok for that space?. Tbh i was looking at those industrial ones so i could squeeze all that i could out of the 100 budget


Oh eye, easy mate.

I've just run upstairs to measure my tent and it's 4 x 4 x 6.8ft and I've got a 600w cooltube in it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought it was one of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUDBOX-XXLARGE-2-4M-1-2M-2-0M-GROW-TENTS-HYDROPONICS-/110649154707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c3341c93
> 
> But they have intakes at the bottom.


Haha yeah my bad, that is the one yorkie. They have two inlet holes on the bottom but they are both at the back of the tent mate. My tent needs to go right up against the wall as space is limited so i would need to have the tent 8" or so away from the wall to use thos so i could get ducting in between and i just didnt have the space. Other tents seem to have them on all sides i would have thought something of this size would also have but no, hense why i cut my own. It does have a panel on the sides Velcro with a mess cover to use as a passive intake but this was no good in my situation. Its a decent tent just not very well designed imo, i could ave done better lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> pukka, is that the industrial low bay lights u got?? if so are they hps/mh switchable? I'm thinking about the ones on ebay, They are cheaper that mh grow lights. I'm after a 250w mh for veg, this might just be my ticket to a cheaper light


Tut tut, ive just chucked one of thos about 3 wks ago lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha yeah my bad, that is the one yorkie. They have two inlet holes on the bottom but they are both at the back of the tent mate. My tent needs to go right up against the wall as space is limited so i would need to have the tent 8" or so away from the wall to use thos so i could get ducting in between and i just didnt have the space. Other tents seem to have them on all sides i would have thought something of this size would also have but no, hense why i cut my own. It does have a panel on the sides Velcro with a mess cover to use as a passive intake but this was no good in my situation. Its a decent tent just not very well designed imo, i could ave done better lol.


Ahh I understand now.

Yeah mine has holes all over the place, I only use passive intake though so just leave one of the smallest holes open.

I don't use the flaps at all, shit the light shining out of those would have my door kicked in before you could say 'silly sod'! lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

My tents in my garage and we all know how well garage doors fit the frame, theres often gaps as big as ya fist top and bottom so ive sealed it up with correx insulation panels and taped it all up. Cant use the garage door anymore but atleast its sealed against air leaks and the cold. But doing this ofcourse means no fresh air for my grow, why i need an intake. Bummer that i had to cut a 6" hole in the side but needs must lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> yh mate veg room is quite wee for a bigger watt. its 3.5 x3.5 x 10ft. would a 400w in a cool tube be ok for that space?. Tbh i was looking at those industrial ones so i could squeeze all that i could out of the 100 budget


You could (only just) get away with not having a cooltube in there with a 400w MH temp wise and still be within your budget but if you want a cooltube they're expensive for what they are. About 35 quid is standard for a no frills one.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh eye, easy mate.
> 
> I've just run upstairs to measure my tent and it's 4 x 4 x 6.8ft and I've got a 600w cooltube in it.


cheers for your help yorkie! I just emailed the guy to ask if he would swap the hps bulb for an mh. So we'll see eh. With you running a 600 in your space i think a 400 would be perfect for my space.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

I was looking at this one mate. Was this not the one you were talking about?...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cool-Tube-Air-Cooled-Reflector-LIGHT-KIT-400w-for-grow-tent-/330792442546?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4d04c41ab2&_uhb=1


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Tut tut, ive just chucked one of thos about 3 wks ago lol.


Aww what!!! Gutted i never mentioned this a while ago lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, me too.
> 
> The girlfriend want's to buy a house, I want to buy an old pub with a big beer cellar! Stone floors, chillers, extraction, lol perfect conditions!


Lol i always dream of a big cellar mate, done a few jobs riggin power up in them, cant stop thinkin what my grow would be like down there, 1 of um i did had 3 separate rooms...... 



The Yorkshireman said:


> One of these boys?
> 
> View attachment 2398174


Abit like that mate but with 1 of the dome relfectors, if i remember right there old as fuck so bet they dont even make that model no more.


I get what you mean now ice you still wanna use the reflector so want the ballast out of the way, i thought you was doin away with a crappy shade an was gunna use the ballst for a cool tube or sumut...


----------



## Herbzman (Nov 4, 2012)

Well i got two big ass rooms but everyone has scared the shite out of me saying 
I'm gonna get eaten by the piggys!!!

My original plan was to have 4 flood and drain tables like those 3' x 3' on basementlighting website... 
under 2 1000w hps or 4 x 600w ... but now it seems the room is too big to extract the air so i mght have to use tents  ... 

I would much rather seperate the room so i can spend money on those cool tubes instead of tents..
but my DIY skills are at 0% exp. at the moment so i doubt it would go too well!

The idea was mothers + clones in closets and 0 veg straight into flower on the tables! 
I want to keep my cycles short as possible.

edit: forgot to ask most reputable online hydro shop to buy from? 3ch seems good so does basementlighting.. but loads of people keep telling me ebay?! i dont trust ebay! lol never use it


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could (only just) get away with not having a cooltube in there with a 400w MH temp wise and still be within your budget but if you want a cooltube they're expensive for what they are. About 35 quid is standard for a no frills one.


I had a 1mx1m tent with a 400 hps in it with a four inch extractor and it was ok, ran around 27c or so


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

Only problem with running a SOG is the amount of plants you need. Old bill dont care if they are 6" high or 6ft, a plants a plant in their eyes the more you have the more in the shit ya are if things come ontop. 20-30 cuts can fit under a 600 if you flip them when they have just rooted so for a 1000w you need a fair amount of plants per light for your setup. You will have 4 flood tables stuffed with plants and cuts rooting for the next run thats a shit load of plants to have knocking about, one of the reasons i dont run a SOG. Best hydro shop is greens imo, best customer service about but theres others which are good as well growell, hydrohobby, sumhydro all are good places to buy your gear. Ebay is fine lot of the lads use it and ive done meself.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You ave the same tent as me mrt, i use 3 600s mate air cooled with 6" extraction and intake, my lights have there own 6" extraction as well. Im not really a fan of tents tbh, cant say ive found the perfect one lol. In a perfect setup i'd much rather use an open room setup but you gotta go with what works for you and the space you ave available. Ill loose the tents soon i think, im adding more wattage and using large nft trays so tents are not the best option. For the xxl tents 2.4 x 1.2, 3 600w is probably the best way to go.


i know mate. my zip is going again on this tent. i ripped the zip on my ds120 and now my dr240 is going, ive had to throw a blanket over it to stop light getting in. i think im going to have to do the attick out soon. its going to cost a shit load on the insulation lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate. my zip is going again on this tent. i ripped the zip on my ds120 and now my dr240 is going, ive had to throw a blanket over it to stop light getting in. i think im going to have to do the attick out soon. its going to cost a shit load on the insulation lol


Yeah ive a massive loft mate and ive always considered having me grow up there. I had the boiler changed over to a combi few years ago and so the water tank and what not was no longer needed, once that was out of the loft i had even more space but like you say to do it right wouldnt have been cheap with boarding it out and insulation so i never bothered. Also the bloody loft hatch aint the biggest, fuck me i can just about get through it lol so no way for a decent nft table up there without some major fuckin about lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah ive a massive loft mate and ive always considered having me grow up there. I had the boiler changed over to a combi few years ago and so the water tank and what not was no longer needed, once that was out of the loft i had even more space but like you say to do it right wouldnt have been cheap with boarding it out and insulation so i never bothered. Also the bloody loft hatch aint the biggest, fuck me i can just about get through it lol so no way for a decent nft table up there without some major fuckin about lol.


i got family that know i grow and they are plasterers/builders so i'd get them to do all the work but materials would skint me out lol. i want to have that glass fibre stuff against the felt, then boarded with that siver backed insulation covering it to make sure theres no heat sig. i was going to have it venting out through the chimney but when i looked it doesnt go out of the roof anymore since they changed the house to gas. i started boarding it out when i first started, the tent i got wouldnt quite fit. i should have mesured first but i went up and had a look and it looked huge. 

i always use ebay to get my stuff. i usually get it from marks-e-buy or charlies hydro sellers on there and have always had good customer service


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mornin1 crisis averted
> they came for him this mornin,, even stood next to me room, smelled nowt
> 
> TOUCH!!


Know how that feels mate, last year I had 3 coppers in my front room sitting less than 5ft beneath my grow( in the loft ) for over an hour, man was I bricking it but same as with you they didnt even have a scooby and eventually fucked off lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Mate dont think you would want it, ive had too cut an inlet hole in the lower side as there are none. Apart from that tho its fine, if you want it you can have for nowt when im done as i aint gonna be able to flog it with a diy 6" hole in the side lol. I was just gonna chuck the thing, it'll be no good to me when i swap systems and such.


If Yorkie dont have it when you chuck it may I ? Had to sell my tent the other week to pay for gas n electric lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

plants checked and fed, then off the the fireworks and check the other grow on the way back.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> quite fancy 1 of those, im inna limited loft space so im area dependant and i think that'be the biggest i could go. 3 x 400s with an 8" extractor should give me enough for 10 plants i think.


You seen these yet mate? Since you are in the loft...... they also do a 240 as well, this is the link for the 120 http://www.3ch.co.uk/accessories/grow-tents/grow-cube-loft-tent-120/prod_1322.html


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah seen them earlier, im gonna check the measurements later to see if it'll fit and mite get one in the spring, need to spend this grow on chrimbo prezzies and the next on the festive drink and drugs package.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2012)

@mrt u can buy plastic vents for ur roof, easy enuf fitted, just cut a hole thru and cut the slates or tiles back in. Maybe they'd be an option for venting out m8


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> If Yorkie dont have it when you chuck it may I ? Had to sell my tent the other week to pay for gas n electric lol


No problem, makes sense someone gets it and puts it too use rather than me sling it. If yorkie dont want then sure you might as well ave it mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No problem, makes sense someone gets it and puts it too use rather than me sling it. If yorkie dont want then sure you might as well ave it mate.


 Thank you mate much appreciated


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @mrt u can buy plastic vents for ur roof, easy enuf fitted, just cut a hole thru and cut the slates or tiles back in. Maybe they'd be an option for venting out m8


cheers mate. i was thinking of re-doing the top of the chimney, it'll only be a few bricks and whatever goes on the top. or just something that looks like the top of the chimney, just so the heat can look like its going out where its supposed to lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

just had some nice advice,, ordeing ripen in the morning,,,

anyone got any PH up and BUFFER they can hook me up with?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i was thinking of re-doing the top of the chimney, it'll only be a few bricks and whatever goes on the top. or just something that looks like the top of the chimney, just so the heat can look like its going out where its supposed to lol


Loadsa houses have ten vents on the roof anyway m8, I just fitted two on a guys roof, right beside each other ventin from his shower and kitchen, they don't look suspect like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

ISENT THATW HAT THEY LOOK FOR EXZESSIVE HEAT VENTING IOUT?

[video=youtube;InJHDLNCRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InJHDLNCRzc[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

so what have ya herd about ripen then ice??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> so what have ya herd about ripen then ice??


its good shit"lol

na stop all other nutes at day 42 and just use ripen,, forces flower at the end menna speed shit up and sort the taste out too,,

FUK YEH! im into that


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

lol Have you read about the stuff by humboldt county nutes its called snowstorm ultra..Shit sounds amazing man!! It's dear as hell though. But its ment to be the nuts increases trich production, hardens the buds. I'm going to buy a bottle half a liter for £28. Better fucking work!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 4, 2012)

That's specific to the strains your growing ic3 the exo and the pe both nown to be pretty much ready in 56days, with the ripen from 42 they are totally ready and flavour is also improved.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> lol Have you read about the stuff by humboldt county nutes its called snowstorm ultra..Shit sounds amazing man!! It's dear as hell though. But its ment to be the nuts increases trich production, hardens the buds. I'm going to buy a bottle half a liter for £28. Better fucking work!!!


11.50 a litre free delivery buddy



newuserlol said:


> That's specific to the strains your growing ic3 the exo and the pe both nown to be pretty much ready in 56days, with the ripen from 42 they are totally ready and flavour is also improved.


ye man ud know the merits of this strain more than any cunt

thanx buddy

lols eems buddy is my new word ummmmm?????


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

buddy is cool bro


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> buddy is cool bro


omg he called me bro!! 

u know thats the universal internet PAKI word dunt [email protected]


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> omg he called me bro!!
> 
> u know thats the universal internet PAKI word dunt [email protected]


What, bro is the internet paki word??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What, bro is the internet paki word??


yeh lol BRO is all about the pakis lol

we take the pisson forums about it and whatnot,, welcome BRO! lol they seems to call eevry cunt bro


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

yes mate. i was getting this piss ripped out me the other nite about it.......wasnt aware of it at the time....but my bro(ther) was in and i wasnt payin attention.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol i never knew that! You learn something new everyday, don't cha!!
P.S thats what all the scroungers in the jail up here say!! "got a spare couple o rollies,BRO!" only when they want summin tho, lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> lol Have you read about the stuff by humboldt county nutes its called snowstorm ultra..Shit sounds amazing man!! It's dear as hell though. But its ment to be the nuts increases trich production, hardens the buds. I'm going to buy a bottle half a liter for £28. Better fucking work!!!


i use the stuff and the gravity, go fuckin easy with it. I've burnt my lot more than once with the stuff. it used to be purple maxx then they split the products i reckon the purple maxx was actually better but i don't think they do it anymore


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

purple maxx.......sounds like an ann summers product.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol i never knew that! You learn something new everyday, don't cha!!
> P.S thats what all the scroungers in the jail up here say!! "got a spare couple o rollies,BRO!" only when they want summin tho, lmao


yeh no shit orite can i have a smoe plz brother lol U AINTR MY BROTHER U NIG-NOG
lmao fucking morons,, i hated the grifters in jail man they take the royal piss,,, just coz i got money sent in and sold a bit of bakki they think they will get sorted,, and wen u say no they get all pissey lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i use the stuff and the gravity, go fuckin easy with it. I've burnt my lot more than once with the stuff. it used to be purple maxx then they split the products i reckon the purple maxx was actually better but i don't think they do it anymore


Does it do what it says its ment to?? I've been reading reviews all day about it,everyone says its great!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> If Yorkie dont have it when you chuck it may I ? Had to sell my tent the other week to pay for gas n electric lol





jimmygreenfingers said:


> No problem, makes sense someone gets it and puts it too use rather than me sling it. If yorkie dont want then sure you might as well ave it mate.





Saerimmner said:


> Thank you mate much appreciated


In that case Sae I think it's best you get it, you're far more in more need of it than me!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In that case Sae I think it's best you get it, you're far more in more need of it than me!


Thanks mate but it may be quite some time before i can get set back up again so if you can make use of it in the meantime please do lol, I mean,ya can always send it to me after ur done with it cant ya? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

@jimmygreenfingers... you or any of ya mates got a diesel car? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i use the stuff and the gravity, go fuckin easy with it. I've burnt my lot more than once with the stuff. it used to be purple maxx then they split the products i reckon the purple maxx was actually better but i don't think they do it anymore





Closetgardner said:


> Does it do what it says its ment to?? I've been reading reviews all day about it,everyone says its great!


I'm pretty sure 'Gravity' has harmful PGR's in it and it also kills resin production, I got some lab analysis pdf's from a guy over at IC one time that lists all the ingredients.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Thanks mate but it may be quite some time before i can get set back up again so if you can make use of it in the meantime please do lol, I mean,ya can always send it to me after ur done with it cant ya? lol


I can sure but I have to save the money for a bent passport from the SR so I can rent apartments first, I think they're 5 grand a pop!


----------



## employedmale (Nov 4, 2012)

Greenthumb, There is no substitute for security. A place that only you know about is best. Costly, but best.

Hey guys, got to order some seeds. Gibberish.

Attitude sold my credit card info. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm pretty sure 'Gravity' has harmful PGR's in it and it also kills resin production, I got some lab analysis pdf's from a guy over at IC one time that lists all the ingredients.


I am only getting the snowstorm. Any info on that i should know before buying?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

employedmale said:


> Who is sending distribe to use?


???????????


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

employedmale said:


> Greenthumb, There is no substitute for security. A place that only you know about is best. Costly, but best.
> 
> Hey guys, got to order some seeds. Who is sending distribe to use?


Any seed bank!! They don't know what your doing with them!!!(thats if u ment distribute to use)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I am only getting the snowstorm. Any info on that i should know before buying?


Hold off on the purchase and I'll see if I still have the reports on my other machine, I'll do a bit of research into the chems and you can then make an educated decision.

I need to find them for myself as I want to do some experiments next time round, I've had some fun with raw salts and making my own nutes but I'm getting bored and want to get some proper 'Dr Banner' shit going on,lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2012)

In a bit boys, gotta pick the missus up.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 4, 2012)

PMSL!! I will hold off then,would hate to buy it then u come out and say its bad! Correct me if i'm wrong,But if this snowstorm does increase trich production, Then does that mean that it will be more potent as it's got that extra resin?? catch ya!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can sure but I have to save the money for a bent passport from the SR so I can rent apartments first, I think they're 5 grand a pop!


bent passports? do tell me more lol, was not even 2 days ago someone was asking me bout stuff like this


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

people are always asking me about passports,,typically pakis,, but they only wanna pay a tenner and a kebab for em!! fuk that i dont wanna be part of moreilligals flooding into my country,, dont know why they dont round em up and send emoff to wales or scotland or sum shit,,


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

nah yer alright they blend in better down in england plus you cunts started this empire building nonsense its your own fucking fault.....but send them to wales by all means.....fuck all there anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> nah yer alright they blend in better down in england plus you cunts started this empire building nonsense its your own fucking fault.....but send them to wales by all means.....fuck all there anyway.


lol but if we send em yourway thers already a wall half built to keep em in! lol wales we would have to build one. ud get on well inbreading n all haha

pakis say india is not a 3rd world country and its booming
after reading this id agree but only with them saying it not 3rd world oh no more like 10th--look at this shit
http://www.chinasmack.com/2010/pictures/filthy-india-photos-chinese-netizen-reactions.html


----------



## dura72 (Nov 4, 2012)

that is fuckin disgusting mate.....how can people live like that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

Christ that's some bad shit.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah seen all that shit in person, dead body's are common place along the river bank. Thing is all tho divvies bathing and doing there teeth in the river never get i'll lol, been doing it for 1000s of years so i suppose there imune system is up too it. What i really didnt like was walking down the street and some cunts sweeping out the local bog and fresh turds are all over the pavement, gotta be quick on ya feet and do a little jig to avoid them lmfao. Morning all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

bit of pr0n for monday, sans titties today tho 

View attachment 2399469View attachment 2399470View attachment 2399471View attachment 2399472 7 weeks friday gone.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> PMSL!! I will hold off then,would hate to buy it then u come out and say its bad! Correct me if i'm wrong,But if this snowstorm does increase trich production, Then does that mean that it will be more potent as it's got that extra resin?? catch ya!!


there are a few things that can increase resin production, i think lol. i think yorkie told me that plants had been tested after doing a side by side. one was flushed for the last 2 weeks and the other was given nutes till the end. the one that had the nutes had more thc. someone else told me to move the light up for the last week because the heat from the light dries up the thychs. ive done the move the light up and i'd say the top part of the plant looked like it had a bit more on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> bit of pr0n for monday, sans titties today tho
> 
> View attachment 2399469View attachment 2399470View attachment 2399471View attachment 2399472 7 weeks friday gone.


ooooooooosshh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> there are a few things that can increase resin production, i think lol. i think yorkie told me that plants had been tested after doing a side by side. one was flushed for the last 2 weeks and the other was given nutes till the end. the one that had the nutes had more thc.


Yes I did mate, sort of.

Plant's that are flushed for the last couple of weeks have a resin detriment compared to plants that aren't, that info came from an interview with 'Dr Hornby' PhD by Cannabis Culture.





"Cannabis Culture: What type of doctor are you?

Dr. Hornby: I have a PhD in Human Pathology. During my masters degree in Biochemis try, I worked with compounds that altered human physiology; and in my masters degree I worked with anaesthetics.

(Long story short)

DH: It peaks?I don?t know if I should be talking about this? well, I guess it?s okay. We?ve recently discovered a phenomenon in growing an eight week plant. The THC peaks between weeks six and seven and it?s about two or three points less at week eight as it is at week seven.


CC: Why?


DH: Well that?s because you?re flushing. And when you flush, you stop your nutrient flow into your plant; it quits producing resinous cannabinoids, your leaf weight increases into the last week, but you don?t see the cannabinoids increase. You?re diluting your cannabinoids in the leaf weight. But if you cut it at week seven, you?re going to get the nutrients in your bud. There?s a catch-22 there. We?re trying to sort out which nutrients are required to keep the THC coming while the flush is continuing, if that?s possible. So, this is news for all growers. We discovered this phenomenon about a month ago. We?ve seen it before ? it just hadn?t really come clear in our minds."

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4552.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 5, 2012)

Ain't that why ya ment to flush with molasses or somethin so ya plants still got food yorky?
I remember 1st grow I used mascavardo sugar it contains molasses got it from morro's for a quid lol not sure if it worked or not I just seen a thread on here by subcool so thought I'd give it a whirl.....


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes I did mate, sort of.
> 
> Plant's that are flushed for the last couple of weeks have a resin detriment compared to plants that aren't, that info came from an interview with 'Dr Hornby' PhD by Cannabis Culture.
> 
> ...


yeah thats it mate. i was close lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheers for that link yorkie, interesting read.
@mrt what other products is there for boosting resin production? And if the plant is pushed to put out more trichs, does it obviously mean it's more potent?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i use the stuff and the gravity, go fuckin easy with it. I've burnt my lot more than once with the stuff. it used to be purple maxx then they split the products i reckon the purple maxx was actually better but i don't think they do it anymore


What dose do you start with then don? I read that it burns easily


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

get a Metal Halide bulb in your grow or a UV Bulb, that'll change the range of the cannabinoids. probably affect your high more than the snow storm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What dose do you start with then don? I read that it burns easily


off hand couldn't tell ya, probably why i keep burning stuff tbh. i'll have a look at the bottle tonight, but basically a tiny dose is needed. even smaller if your using with the gravity though i have't used that for ages. it's basically just water retention from what i can gather. these days i want to add weight by helping the plant do it more naturally, though i do still use boosters like pk13/14, when i run the bottle out i'm going back to hammerhead and was thinking about overdrive but hadn't made my mind up yet.


----------



## iwsbubbler (Nov 5, 2012)

STREET PRICES
1.4g = £20
thats 
£400 the oz
u cannot buy weights here unless you are in with growers and then its £180 - £230 the oz


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers for that link yorkie, interesting read.
> @mrt what other products is there for boosting resin production? And if the plant is pushed to put out more trichs, does it obviously mean it's more potent?


the uvb reptile bulb is supposed to be good like don said. ive seen some good grows with people using them. im not the best to answer that. it should have more thc if its got more trychs. but it'll depend on the strain percentage of thc imo

these are the bulbs, from what ive read get the 10.0 (desert) ones
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170636473199?var=470027508944

these are the power supply units. this one is for 2x 40w lights
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180757997095


you got to love it when new guys come on and answer a question from nearly 6000 posts ago lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

iwsbubbler said:


> STREET PRICES
> 1.4g = £20
> thats
> £400 the oz
> u cannot buy weights here unless you are in with growers and then its £180 - £230 the oz


Where I am we pay £10 a gram, and £240 an oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

mollases isent that to hide the smell?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Where I am we pay £10 a gram, and £240 an oz


where i am i dont pay a penny for my weed  i know a few people that grow and we just give each other stuff when we chop down. that way we get to smoke somethng different all the time. i got given a bit of delicious seed la diva auto yesterday and some psycho the day before


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

damn mrt u dont need to get on any plane to score then!

nowt like that wer i am,,wouldnt trust any cunt even if they wer growers lol tite as a nuns ass mate and thats no shit,, they expect to to sort em out with cheap oz's but then they sell u a tenners worth weighing 0.6 and SELL u it at that lol
fuk them 
ordered that ripen last nite, start it n saturday day 42 lets see hwat happens


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mollases isent that to hide the smell?


Molasses is used mainly to feed the bugs and microbes which live in organic soil. Those bugs then break down the other stuff in the soil, which the plant then feeds on. I found that it's mainly sugar (good for microbes, but impossible for a plant to use), with very little actual food or nutrients for the plant in it, so I wouldn't recommend it for a hydro system. In my soil it started to build up, causing lock-out problems. If you're going to use it, don't go overboard.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn mrt u dont need to get on any plane to score then!
> 
> nowt like that wer i am,,wouldnt trust any cunt even if they wer growers lol tite as a nuns ass mate and thats no shit,, they expect to to sort em out with cheap oz's but then they sell u a tenners worth weighing 0.6 and SELL u it at that lol
> fuk them
> ordered that ripen last nite, start it n saturday day 42 lets see hwat happens


there are some like that here too mate. the lot i know are good tho, they never ask for anything. we just sort each other out


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> where i am i dont pay a penny for my weed  i know a few people that grow and we just give each other stuff when we chop down. that way we get to smoke somethng different all the time. i got given a bit of delicious seed la diva auto yesterday and some psycho the day before


Your a lucky guy then. Not just because u all sort each other out, But cos you get to smoke psycho!!! i've been wanting to try that stuff for ages!!
P.S Thanks for the links to the uvb bulbs. I have herd of using an MH bulb for the last 2week and using uvb's but i thought it had to be the expensive "grow bulbs" never even thought of the reptile ones!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

think you've got to be careful how close they are to the plants the low rating uvb's for reptiles need to be close there's a thread on it :

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/36368-trichomes-thc-uvb-light.html


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> you get to smoke psycho!!!


i forgot to say i had a bit of exo the day before the psycho


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm getting kinda bored of smoking exo tbh. Don't get me wrong its good and all but i like the knock you on yer arse stone form indica's.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

you what? use a MH for the last 2 weeks? thats a new one,, to me anyways,
never smoked phsyco, nor gorwn it but not getting itno that one LOL

yeh ther all dodge pots in my area to be honest think they know everything, wen i got exo of user last time i showed it to em they sed was berries even argued with me that it was LOL fucking idiots,, i sold em some jack from seed time ago and they swore it was white rino and said i dont knoww at im on about,, despite me having the seed packet at home,, the fucking morons,lol

divvys that think they know everythgni about fuk all. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you what? use a MH for the last 2 weeks?


As well as your HPS, eye apparently.



Evening boys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As well as your HPS, eye apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Evening boys.


 fek that man,,, il stick to what i know, ordered that ripen last nite, lets see what happens wen i start using it, that powder stuff i cant use coz according to my pen its dropped the PH down to 4.4, i thik my pens waaay out of whack ordered sum buffer to check it out, plus ive no ph up only down, grr


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 5, 2012)

Lot of guys use MH throughout flower, there gals never see HPS. Better quality by all accounts but you will loose weight come chop time. I use MH last two wks, the digi 10k lamps look the dogs bollox.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Don why not just use Mono-Potassium Phosphate powder like I do, it's what PK13/14 and Hammerhead are both made from mate. 


PK13/14 and Hammerhead (among other products) don't give the results that people expect because they're watered down for profit. It's a load of bollocks, both of those only have 2-3 ingredients in them (which you can buy from ebay).

Here's the Hammerhead label from the AN website.



That particular label lists the NPK as 2-4-10 but AN change the ratios more times than I change my socks, you can get 9/18 also.
Regardless it's always only had 2 chemicals in it, Mono-Potassium Phosphate and Potassium Nitrate. I personally don't want any Nitrogen in my flower nutes so I substitute that for Potassium Sulphate, it does the same job but with no Nitrogen and the plants do well with the slight amount of background sulphur. 


So 100% water soluble Mono-Potassium Phosphate (0-52-34) is less than 10 quid for 500g and you need a few teaspoons throughout 8 weeks of flower, if you've got an EC meter then you can push em to the limit after a couple of go's.


Those 'Skunk No1' that I had last time with the vodka bottle size colas only had a small amount of Bio Grow to keep em green and 4-5 teaspoons of Mono-Potassium Phosphate through 8 weeks, fuck all else. They were 4 oz a pop after being cured for a month from a 400w in 9 litre pots, rock solid density.


I'm sure IC3 will confirm is it makes your shit big and hard!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

yeh it works for sure il agree,,, u said throw the washingpodwer type stuff out rite? i used half a cup of hot water to break it down then added to res

seen this shit
[video=youtube;yVrs9zObw1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVrs9zObw1k[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fek that man,,, il stick to what i know, ordered that ripen last nite, lets see what happens wen i start using it, that powder stuff i cant use coz according to my pen its dropped the PH down to 4.4, i thik my pens waaay out of whack ordered sum buffer to check it out, plus ive no ph up only down, grr


Numb nut's! 

Why didn't you just order some PH up (it's 5 quid) instead of the Ripen and use the powder!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh it works for sure il agree,,, u said throw the washingpodwer type stuff out rite? i used half a cup of hot water to break it down


Eye chuck the washing powder stuff, I found some same from a different supplier that dissolves 100% instead of making the water go cloudy. I'll sort you some of that at some point, that's the one you really want for the last 3 weeks (0-0-40).

You only need tap warm water and a good stir, don't go boiling the kettle for it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye chuck the washing powder stuff, I found some same from a different supplier that dissolves 100% instead of making the water go cloudy. I'll sort you some of that at some point, that's the one you really want for the last 3 weeks (0-0-40).
> 
> You only need tap warm water and a good stir, don't go boiling the kettle for it.


i only use a half cup of kettle water and tip it in,, i did notice ther was stik sum at the bottom, il hold off on that tilli get ph up, this ripen has no N in it so im guessing its the sam,, im not savvy on all this 4.90.00.33.21..4..2.1 buisness,, just been up now had to take a second look at one plant seems its starting to fill out i.e u can start to see the surface of the bud rather than just balls with air, one i thinks gunna be popcorn all over but the rest seem sweet as a nut,
remeber to text me that number buddy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> remeber to text me that number buddy


Eye I will, I forgot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

10 days in 12/12 but I start the clock from first pistils and we're not quit there yet, I think it'll be another 3-4 days before I start counting. 



I've ended up with 3 really nice pheno's.

The big one seems to be really 'Lemon' leaning, the other 2 look like an 'AK Assasin' one and a 'livers/Smelly' leaning one (?).



I'm actually standing on a step with the camera at my forehead to take that last shot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Little uns, 1 on the left 'AK' and the one on the right 'Livers/Smelly'.




I'm only speculating on how the phenos hang. I'll just have to wait and see how they turn out but I can say they're very fucking healthy and all round fine specimens so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The big one seems to be really 'Lemon' leaning, the other 2 look like an 'AK Assasin' one and a 'livers/Smelly' leaning one (?).


sounds about spot on, what are your temps like? might see some colour. 

this is going to end very nicely by looks of them.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 5, 2012)

looking very nice yorkie, what size pots u got those monsters in?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds about spot on, what are your temps like? might see some colour.
> 
> this is going to end very nicely by looks of them.


Day's been 25-26 constant through veg right up until Friday, it's been 22-23 since.
Night I didn't check at all until last week and it was 15, I don't think it'll have dropped that far maybe 13 the lowest.

Eye I'm looking forward to it mate, I think I'm going to have to make a tough decision when it comes to deciding the keeper.



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> looking very nice yorkie, what size pots u got those monsters in?


The big one is in a 12L builders bucket, maybe 11L of actual soil in it. 
The small two are in I think 9L square Wilma's cut down to about 6L (ish?).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

I have to endorse the soil while I'm here though, it's Plagron's Light Mix. I'm very impressed, it pisses on H&G BatMix and BioBizz All Mix.

Lovely and light, no clogging or compacting, no need to add perlite, I highly recommended it.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2012)

' yorkie. why do you bother with checking dates mate? surely youve been grwoin long enough now not to need to. personally i just chop when i see there 'ready'... i dont bother checkin trichs' or anything.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ' yorkie. why do you bother with checking dates mate? surely youve been grwoin long enough now not to need to. personally i just chop when i see there 'ready'... i dont bother checkin trichs' or anything.


Lol, eye mate.

To be honest just to give my self an idea of when to pay attention for finishing, I'm a bit of a nerd at heart as most of you have noticed and it would bug me if it wasn't 'just so'.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Full pizza left over from last night, hello microwave!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

Haha my Mrs calls me a tinky for doing that with pizza's and curries. Pmsl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol, left over takeaway always tastes better than fresh!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, left over takeaway always tastes better than fresh!



especially with a hangover on a sunday morning just before you head for the pub


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

And fuck me.

There's half of hers and a tomato garlic bread!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

No beer, wounded.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

Munchies!!! Too right they do taste better next day. Or cold curry on a roll or a sandwich!!! Mmmm.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

LMAO!

I need a bigger microwave, fucking box doesn't fit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Or cold curry on a roll or a sandwich!!! Mmmm.


I can do warm ones but cold curry sarnie is a bit hardcore, maybe Dura's into it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you into that dura? Please tell me it's a Scottish thing, or am I just a dirty cunt! ! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Hang on!

They've merely threatened it with chicken and beef.



Fucking 'Just Eat' scammer's.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can do warm ones but cold curry sarnie is a bit hardcore, maybe Dura's into it.


lol, i have done shit like that. best thing that ever happened to the alcoholic was Heinz puttin ring-pulls on soup cans, i used to stagger in the house mid afternoon fuckin blitzed from the last night/pub opening time session and drink cold cans of heinz vegetable soup, crash face down on the couch for maybe 3 hours, wake up have a piss, wash my face, spray deoderant, cut a fat line and back to the pub for early evening and off we go again. i could live like that for maybe 4 days full on until organ failure kicked in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, i have done shit like that. best thing that ever happened to the alcoholic was Heinz puttin ring-pulls on soup cans, i used to stagger in the house mid afternoon fuckin blitzed from the last night/pub opening time session and drink cold cans of heinz vegetable soup, crash face down on the couch for maybe 3 hours, wake up have a piss, wash my face, spray deoderant, cut a fat line and back to the pub for early evening and off we go again. i could live like that for maybe 4 days full on until organ failure kicked in.


That's fucking funny mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Back in the day when I was on my ecstasy honeymoon, my tipple the morning after the night before was tinned fruit salad and single cream.

I couldn't cope with anything else in my mouth!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Back in a bit, maybe.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, i have done shit like that. best thing that ever happened to the alcoholic was Heinz puttin ring-pulls on soup cans, i used to stagger in the house mid afternoon fuckin blitzed from the last night/pub opening time session and drink cold cans of heinz vegetable soup, crash face down on the couch for maybe 3 hours, wake up have a piss, wash my face, spray deoderant, cut a fat line and back to the pub for early evening and off we go again. i could live like that for maybe 4 days full on until organ failure kicked in.


That's hilarious!!! Ya mad cunt ye lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can sure but I have to save the money for a bent passport from the SR so I can rent apartments first, I think they're 5 grand a pop!


Well then surely an extra tent would speed things up a bit for ya


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Back in the day when I was on my ecstasy honeymoon, my tipple the morning after the night before was tinned fruit salad and single cream.
> 
> I couldn't cope with anything else in my mouth!


i used to have to drink ribena cartons. they were the only things that would quench my thirst


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2012)

back in my heavy speed days i survived on milk, raw eggs, any herbs i could find and a pinch of salt. used to guzzle a pint of the mix before i went out, would stay awake for 3 or 4 days until i started hullicinating and then collapse for 3 days and then do it all again, lasted about 2 or 3 years doin that until i weighed around 9 1/2 stone and looked like a fuckin junkie. ended up in hospital with seizures and shit and decided id had enough.....ahhh great days , great days!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> back in my heavy speed days i survived on milk, raw eggs, any herbs i could find and a pinch of salt. used to guzzle a pint of the mix before i went out, would stay awake for 3 or 4 days until i started hullicinating and then collapse for 3 days and then do it all again, lasted about 2 or 3 years doin that until i weighed around 9 1/2 stone and looked like a fuckin junkie. ended up in hospital with seizures and shit and decided id had enough.....ahhh great days , great days!!


ha ha thats pretty fucked up dura lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a speed binge in my early 20's, used to do about 3g a day for 3 days running, work at night, play snooker in the day. come down on the 4th day then do it all again. i stopped because is was too expensive and my comedowns started to outweigh my buzz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

i couldnt stand the feeling e's l;eft u with i sussed popping a few valium on the way home sorts u out a treat! u wake u fresh as a daisy!!bloody awsome

hey ther making a new red dawn movie,, or its out soon,,eithehrway the original was menna be awsome!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 10 days in 12/12 but I start the clock from first pistils and we're not quit there yet, I think it'll be another 3-4 days before I start counting.
> 
> View attachment 2399908
> 
> ...


should have had them in the airpots m8

so they your 2013 grow? one per yr as we know,, and thats if your lucky lol,,, my missus would have none of that not with the price of lekki


----------



## dura72 (Nov 5, 2012)

my hangovers are like speed comedowns, paranoia depression the whole bag of tricks , i put it down to my speed and 'e' binges of yesteryear, think i fried out sum circuit boards on the the mainframe and they never self repaired.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

my habbit got out of hand when i changed my job about 2003. i went from working the 9-5 to working friday, saturday and sunday. i was taking pills monday, tuseday and wednesday. id sleep thurday and take speed to go to work on the weekends. i'd be helusenating like fuck and ended up in hospital with pnumonia and a blood clot on the lung. i do miss those days tho. im seeing if my old mates from those days want a little reunion over xmas. i want to try those super pills


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well then surely an extra tent would speed things up a bit for ya


Well no, I'm pretty much fucked now.

My bird has thrown my login details away for SR and when I checked today new registrations are disabled.

Gutted is not the word.

Fucked if I can remember .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2012)

dura72 said:


> back in my heavy speed days i survived on milk, raw eggs, any herbs i could find and a pinch of salt. used to guzzle a pint of the mix before i went out, would stay awake for 3 or 4 days until i started hullicinating and then collapse for 3 days and then do it all again, lasted about 2 or 3 years doin that until i weighed around 9 1/2 stone and looked like a fuckin junkie. ended up in hospital with seizures and shit and decided id had enough.....ahhh great days , great days!!


I did a year stink on billy round about 1998-1999, Throwing it in my arm.

It's a whole different kettle of fish .I'm quite into it but don't move in the same circles to do it socially like that anymore, probably never will again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

oh those days lol. me and the bobba phet aint friends no more either. never saw the appeal to it. no euphoria and your cock the size of an acorn, not my thing. crying at the fucking oxfam adverts come wednesday. balls to that. 

all i can say is thank fuck that mephedrone stuff wasn't about when we went through the billy phase.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> my habbit got out of hand when i changed my job about 2003. i went from working the 9-5 to working friday, saturday and sunday. i was taking pills monday, tuseday and wednesday. id sleep thurday and take speed to go to work on the weekends. i'd be helusenating like fuck and ended up in hospital with pnumonia and a blood clot on the lung. i do miss those days tho. im seeing if my old mates from those days want a little reunion over xmas. i want to try those super pills


Man, those super pills are fucking NUTS!!! When your coming up on them it feels like your head is gonna explode and your heart is going to burst out yer chest. I sat with my head in my hands just waiting for the intensity to ware off, It's one of those intense rushes that makes you feel sick!! Never again. They remind me of the speckled doves and such of the 90's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Man, those super pills are fucking NUTS!!! When your coming up on them it feels like your head is gonna explode and your heart is going to burst out yer chest. I sat with my head in my hands just waiting for the intensity to ware off, It's one of those intense rushes that makes you feel sick!! Never again. They remind me of the speckled doves and such of the 90's


I slung an 'E' in my arm on my 25th Birthday before going out, ripped my head clean off.

That's probably the most intense thing I've done, lol.

Morning boy's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Wounded that I've lost me SR login, Fucked for good 'E' now.

The pukka's on there are cheap enough to make tidy money on.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Fuck that!!! Yorkie your nuts mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wounded that I've lost me SR login, Fucked for good 'E' now.
> 
> The pukka's on there are cheap enough to make tidy money on.


no way to recover it like? 

so you cut up the missus cards yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no way to recover it like?
> 
> so you cut up the missus cards yet?


No mate, it's not tied to an email or anything. It's just a username, a password and a captcha thing. Completely anonymous.

Ahh there's no use having a go at her, she's just dizzy. lol

I'm fuming inside though, I was only on last week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a fool to my self for not writing it down and stashing it, I must have about 5 accounts and can't remember any of em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

150mg Green Ghosts (shaped like Pacman ghosts) for 3quid each on ten's, I was gonna knock em out at 2 for 15.

2 quid each on 100's and we're in business!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Man, those super pills are fucking NUTS!!! When your coming up on them it feels like your head is gonna explode and your heart is going to burst out yer chest. I sat with my head in my hands just waiting for the intensity to ware off, It's one of those intense rushes that makes you feel sick!! Never again. They remind me of the speckled doves and such of the 90's


are they that bad? i might give them a miss then lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Is there no way you can go into your history, and find a page that was already logged in and load that? That SR looks mental! I don't know if I could risk getting stuff like that posted to me. I'd be shitting myself waiting for it to arrive. You must have balls of steel yorkie


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> are they that bad? i might give them a miss then lol


Don't get me wrong mate the"up" was amazing, I just couldn't handle the rush they give u as they kick in.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 6, 2012)

i have nightmares bout losing me SR details lol seriously.

its expensive and a risk building up a decent account on there, and alot of the top vendors wont sell to new people now its established.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'd be shitting myself waiting for it to arrive. You must have balls of steel yorkie


It comes in a blag name on a printed label and you'd be surprised what you can hide in a regular Birthday card.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 6, 2012)

Total transactions: 71
Total spent: $2617.21
Refund rate: 0.61%
Auto-finalize rate: 0%
Member for: 7 months

spent most of it in the 1st 3months was going mental when i discovered the site, not only will alot of vendors not even sell to new people they will also want u to pay 1st before they send, if i lost me account i dunno if i would bother anymore lots of vendors have been scamming new people cause no1 listens to em in the forums, is cool if you can stay in escrow tho and no your money is half safe, i only lost the 1 parcel was 400 fags got a seizure notice for em and a 50% refund.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

So how do you pay for stuff on SR if it's all anonymous?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Bitcoins.

Virtual currency.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol, just like the pound and dollar!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Bitcoins. I've never herd of them. I would love to try tho, just out of curiosity! I've always wanted to try opium, don't ask me why, I just have lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Bitcoins. I've never herd of them. I would love to try tho, just out of curiosity! I've always wanted to try opium, don't ask me why, I just have lol


i was the same lol tried it bout 4-5months ago from india took 11day to arrive and i also got a 1g of charas with order, wasnt that amazed by the opium although i probably did waste a fair amount not noing how to smoke it properly, got there in the end tho lol was a nice enough buzz.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it expensive?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Is it expensive?


think i paid bout 70-80 for a g postage included.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

That's ok I suppose. There's a drug called chinawhite, ever had that? Or is that just pure heroin?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's ok I suppose. There's a drug called chinawhite, ever had that? Or is that just pure heroin?


I used to sell that back for a couple of months back in the day, twas killing folk stone dead!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 6, 2012)

i went up my mate house last night. the one thats revegging the cuttings for me. and 2 of the exo have rooted and im sure one of the ones that might be tuttie has too but there wasnt roots coming out of the bottom but when i gave it a little tug it didnt come out. fingers crossed it'll take and i can cut this one down then


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow!!! My mate says he took it when he was in Thailand. He loved the stuff.


----------



## marley321 (Nov 6, 2012)

top of the mornin too yiz lads.freezin cold over here in the land of leprecauns.any of yiz ever grow lowryder#2 if yiz did what she smoke like.plantin this for me first grow cause its done in 8weeks........seeds are germin as we speak


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Wow!!! My mate says he took it when he was in Thailand. He loved the stuff.


It won't be the same stuff, 'China White' was practicably pharmaceutical grade Heroin. Some say it wasn't heroin but a stronger synthetic alternative.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

I've seen veteran smackheads drop like flies with it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Stronger than heroin!!! No wonder it was finishing people off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

sounds like bad news to me like


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2012)

sounds fuckin great to me. ah mean if it is gonna wipe out smackheads and no cunts getting charged with murder what more do you want?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sounds fuckin great to me. ah mean if it is gonna wipe out smackheads and no cunts getting charged with murder what more do you want?


Lol, proper like flies an all mate. I seen 5 go over in a week, 3 dead,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Fucking ironic thing is it's never the brick dust shit that kills em, allway's the pukka which is exactly what you pay for!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Same with kids and pub food 'E's these days, "you having a tab?", "ooh just a cheaky half".

Give em a pukka and they're throwing up for 2 hours sweating their knackers off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

do love a good garry ablet from time to time. they were like hens teeth for donkeys but seem to be making a comeback


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do love a good garry ablet from time to time. they were like hens teeth for donkeys but seem to be making a comeback


Tis the power of the internet mate, I'd never be picking one up down the local cattle market for pennies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

i'm alright for them bzp bollocks, last few i got were real MD used fucking herbal speed as the binding agent. worked quite nicely together actually. no substitute for real MDMA though. i'd much rather pick a gram up for 40 sheets than a bag full of cowies for a ton odd.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been given 2 straight blanks from a good friend to test for them one time, 1.40 on a hundred the kid who was selling em wanted!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

rather have the raw to be honest. i'm not doling them out round clubs fuck that for a game of toy soldiers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Watering time boy's, later.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> rather have the raw to be honest. i'm not doling them out round clubs fuck that for a game of toy soldiers.


lol no shit!! walkingr ound with a bag of thousend lmao

u delinquant druggies the lot of ya!!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2012)

aaahhhh, this is shit, just can shake this bloody constant tiredness, havent made uni past two days because of it. i keep thinkin ahm comin down with sumthing but the only manifestation is constant tiredness, feels like the tail end of a hangover but as ive not had drink for 3 weeks thats not the problem. hope to fuck i shake it off for fridays lectures.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

maybe got that seasonal depression disorder dura??? lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2012)

fuck knows but its fuckin tedious whatever the fuck it is. just wanna sleep all the time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> maybe got that seasonal depression disorder dura??? lol


Give over, he's Scottish.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

Well Don it looks like we're on for a bit of colour, the big lemony one has started to get an orangy/pink (Cherry AK pink) tinge to the leaf veins and the pistil bases at each node are going purple.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well Don it looks like we're on for a bit of colour, the big lemony one has started to get an orangy/pink (Cherry AK pink) tinge to the leaf veins and the pistil bases at each node are going purple.


so wen u starting to flower? august?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Ice, got any torrents for a good anti-virus that comes with the crack? my free AVG ran out today


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so wen u starting to flower? august?


11 days 12/12 today and they'll just have first pistils tomorrow.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Ice, got any torrents for a good anti-virus that comes with the crack? my free AVG ran out today


i use that nod 32. i get the codes from here http://www.dailyflix.net/index.php?/forum/105-security-software/ but you got to enter them every month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well Don it looks like we're on for a bit of colour, the big lemony one has started to get an orangy/pink (Cherry AK pink) tinge to the leaf veins and the pistil bases at each node are going purple.


Had a feeling you would. You took snips yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 6, 2012)

Would ya go for a 250w mh in with my 600w(dual spec) hps or a extra 250w hps lads it's only for abit of extra heat really? I was thinkin mh for the extra spec of light or would ya reckon I might do better in yield with the hps, I don't do bad in yield like but more would be nice was just thinkin 850w hps might be overkill in my space it's only 70 x 110cm..


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd go with the Mh. We were talking about a boost in resin production with an mh bulb the other day.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Ice, got any torrents for a good anti-virus that comes with the crack? my free AVG ran out today


yeh fuk using any of the below
avg
avast
eset nod
mcathy or watever its called
avira
dont use any 
go here and get this
http://trial.kaspersky-labs.com/trial/registered/WE84S6EAOXVFNCZYQJE7/kis13.0.1.4190en-gb_3704.exe

use that and every 30 days reset the trial with this
http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2638052/Kaspersky+World+v1.3.2.94+[ThumperDC].html

NEVER download antivirus from torrent sites if its available always get them from ther source

so use the kis trial its full free for 30 days,, then wen its nring the end shut it down in its settings and load kaspersky world as administrator and clik the stop kasperky then clik trial reset
job done resets the trial, at the worst just uninstall every 30 days and reiinstall the trial KIS is the best AV on the market today
if u cant eb arsed use this instead free and malware built in
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/security-essentials-download


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheers ice, your a Fucking ledge mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers ice, your a Fucking ledge mate.


no worrys man, well kept secret is kasperky world lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Another thing you might be able to help me with. Do u know anyone that does those dodgy sky viewing cards? Know the ones that are preloaded with all channels. There was one guy up here that done them but he's in the nick now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Another thing you might be able to help me with. Do u know anyone that does those dodgy sky viewing cards? Know the ones that are preloaded with all channels. There was one guy up here that done them but he's in the nick now.


lol yeh u need a freesat box,, the method is called cardshare
http://www.techkings.org/general-dreambox-talk/27562-newbies-guide-cardsharing-using-dreambox.html


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Yh I'd go buy a freesat like. Can u get them for me if I send u the cash?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh lol I'm just reading the link now mate. Thanks very much once again man!. Do or anybody you know have this? What's it like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

just buy a dreambox of ebay or a paki second handf shop sumwer


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 6, 2012)

Orite lads checked the girls today looking fab and the smell is something else anyway had a close look and can see small like rain drops on the tips of the leave not all leaves just a few each plant anything that causes this is it a problem ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads checked the girls today looking fab and the smell is something else anyway had a close look and can see small like rain drops on the tips of the leave not all leaves just a few each plant anything that causes this is it a problem ?


oght be sum big sexy trichs


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 6, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads checked the girls today looking fab and the smell is something else anyway had a close look and can see small like rain drops on the tips of the leave not all leaves just a few each plant anything that causes this is it a problem ?


are there leaves over lapping each other? its the moisture coming out of them


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2012)

the underside of the leaves have things called stomata on them, best way to think of them is as little mouths, they breathe out moisture, normally it goes into the atmosphere but if one leave is on top of the other the moisture falls onto the bottom leaves top surface. its fine unless it really builds up and then you can get mould and shit, thats one of the reasons we have fans blowing on them .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 6, 2012)

Psychosis day 33 of 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 6, 2012)

............


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 6, 2012)

They look great pukka. Their gonna be some size the time their done!


----------



## Agito (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm no sparky mate but i run 3 off a single plug I think of it like this if you can run a 2-3kw fan heater/fire you should be ok. Putting induction loads aside if thats what there called.

the total load for that ring may be the issue


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 6, 2012)

pukka i have a few phycosis running i find these plants have very little stretch is that about right ,


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 6, 2012)

What clip on fans you guys recommend I've seen a few threads where they seem to be fire hazard .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 6, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> They look great pukka. Their gonna be some size the time their done!


Cheers mate there's just the 1 psycho there tho lol.......massive veg..



rollajoint said:


> pukka i have a few phycosis running i find these plants have very little stretch is that about right ,


Yeh mate the psycho int much of a stretcher at all really I was expecting it to stretch a lot more this run but with the lst hardy fuck all ended up with a lot shorter buds then I was after....


----------



## dura72 (Nov 6, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What clip on fans you guys recommend I've seen a few threads where they seem to be fire hazard .


ive used them for years without problems, no specific brand though. all my mates use them too , although there really only good in tents coz of the metal frames, it means youve got a good bit to clip them too where you can raise or lower them to suit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 6, 2012)

If ya goin for clip on fan spend abit of money on a half decent 1 I got the cheapest I could find at 1st was utter shite lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 6, 2012)

for all the keyboard warriors out there lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If ya goin for clip on fan spend abit of money on a half decent 1 I got the cheapest I could find at 1st was utter shite lol


fuk me pukka how long u veg that for?? IMO


na i wouldnt use a clip fan too much vibration,, and ther fucking expensive,, buy a 12 inch oseclator fasten it upside down to a pice of 2x1 wood and then u can mount it anyware u want use blutak between wer u fasten it and u will have zero vibration,, since i dont the blutak method with my 5inch rvk my rooms 90% silent

nighty night all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 6, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2401165
> for all the keyboard warriors out there lol


EEEEeeeWWWWW tommy ten men


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Morning lads


easy pal,, hows things?

wonder wer eevryones gone no,,chedz,billy,ttt, umm ther the main carachters gone? hmmmm


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning lads. How are we?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Morning lads. How are we?


fucking tired man, had about 2 hrs sleep propper paggered,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Had a feeling you would. You took snips yet?


Of that one yes, I've about 8 in my aero cloner sprouting legs. I'd say 2 ready to pot up an a day or so.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuck sake man. You no well? Chedz has not been on since he chopped, has he. Hope all's ok!


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 7, 2012)

Funny you should say that I was thinking the same thing yesterday ill give him a buzz now all good here lads work and more work but its all good have a good day speak to you all later


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

Spk later Rolla.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Funny you should say that I was thinking the same thing yesterday ill give him a buzz now all good here lads work and more work but its all good have a good day speak to you all later


yeh i tried ringing him the otherday,, no answer or reply to texts,,, i bet hes fucked off on holiday again


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

morning hemorroid lickers. well the student loan is in so im away to spend money.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 7, 2012)

just had a letter through the door saying work men have got to come up and measure for new windows next week  i need more time than that to get the grow down. i need to leave them atleast another 3 weeks. ive got to put it off, any sugestions?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> just had a letter through the door saying work men have got to come up and measure for new windows next week  i need more time than that to get the grow down. i need to leave them atleast another 3 weeks. ive got to put it off, any sugestions?


you are away on holiday.....


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 7, 2012)

Tricky. If you're renting and say you're on holiday then they could come anyway with a key. Tell em you've got something contagious and can''t get out of bed for a week maybe...?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 7, 2012)

cheers lads. im renting off the council so i dont think they have spare keys. not 100% on that tho. i could go with the holiday to get me a week or so and when that time comes close say i got a family emergancy and will be out of town


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> just had a letter through the door saying work men have got to come up and measure for new windows next week  i need more time than that to get the grow down. i need to leave them atleast another 3 weeks. ive got to put it off, any sugestions?


They done that at my house too mate. It was loft and wall insulation. My grow is in my loft! I just called them, told them I was going to be out on the day of the assessment. They rearranged for the next week, I rubbered the door. They got in 4 weeks later. Perfect for me


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2012)

Try this one...." Ive got a female friend staying with me that has escaped an abusive partner, Womens Aid cannot house her for 2 weeks so she is staying with me until they can and due to this could you please move the date of the appointment until such and such a date as I do not want her left alone in the house with contractors while I am at work and due to the problems with her partner she cannot be seen out in public for fear of being attacked etc"


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 7, 2012)

Ha. That's some scheme! If I'm lying I like to keep it simple so I can keep my story straight when stoned. Only give em as much info as they ask for and don't be tempted to add unnecessary details that might catch you out later


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

yeh just tell em your on holidaty,, double glazin u lucky fucker took me a yr to blag a new door! but i did get one of them security doors

hols is best bet not like its private and the landy can get in first, fucking smells mine does today,, sum days it does oem days it dont, fuking plants! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2401165
> for all the keyboard warriors out there lol


Lmao even got robs hair color right lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me pukka how long u veg that for?? IMO
> 
> 
> na i wouldnt use a clip fan too much vibration,, and ther fucking expensive,, buy a 12 inch oseclator fasten it upside down to a pice of 2x1 wood and then u can mount it anyware u want use blutak between wer u fasten it and u will have zero vibration,, since i dont the blutak method with my 5inch rvk my rooms 90% silent
> ...


Please tell me ya takin piss ice?? Lol this is the 3rd time I've told you, about 3month mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao even got robs hair color right lol
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me ya takin piss ice?? Lol this is the 3rd time I've told you, about 3month mate.


lmao only fucking with ya puk couldnt resist hagaga

PH buffer arrived today so ill see how far out of whak my pen is, looking at the plants last night thers fat buds popping up everyware im like well happy these airpots are doing ther job roots outa the bottom, will start the ripen on day 42 and stop all other nutes

is starting to stink tho gunna have to tape the door up on drying week and thats no shit,

ripen just arrived via courier,,, anyone know the dosage?
says 5ml a litre so 50 per bucket,, is that about rite>?


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

I would emit the fact that she likes red underwear then.......eh, or is that me?!?!?!



MajorCoco said:


> Ha. That's some scheme! If I'm lying I like to keep it simple so I can keep my story straight when stoned. Only give em as much info as they ask for and don't be tempted to add unnecessary details that might catch you out later


----------



## jamie497 (Nov 7, 2012)

Bit random but I saw this epetition about UK drug policies and thought it was a good one. Help spread it around and maybe enough people will sign for it to be discussed at parliament.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/26796

Peace


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> just had a letter through the door saying work men have got to come up and measure for new windows next week  i need more time than that to get the grow down. i need to leave them atleast another 3 weeks. ive got to put it off, any sugestions?


dont give them any excuse . just phone them up and tell them you wont be in available until (put date in) and they've got to reschedule. end of story. i had them in earlier on this year putting new central heating in, there was around a dozen of them in. i just move the bed over the built in wardrobe door and fucked off to the pub, my mate, who knows about the grow, turned up in the pub about an hour later jumpin about like a fuckin box of frogs saying did i know my house was full of workmen? i said yeah thats why im in the pub. he was sweating like jimmy saville in a fuckin soft play centre. hes sayin 'how the fuck can you sit here calm as fuck when you know this?'........me 'double vodkas'.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 7, 2012)

jamie497 said:


> Bit random but I saw this epetition about UK drug policies and thought it was a good one. Help spread it around and maybe enough people will sign for it to be discussed at parliament.
> 
> http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/26796
> 
> Peace


although i would love to sign that petition there is no way im putting personal info on a drugs petition, never know where it will end up!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

im the same, i was gonna do it then i saw all the info they wanted and thought 'fuck that'


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

any of you lot ever bothered with mollasses when doing coco? i used it in soil grows but havent heard anybody mention it with coco.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> although i would love to sign that petition there is no way im putting personal info on a drugs petition, never know where it will end up!!





dura72 said:


> im the same, i was gonna do it then i saw all the info they wanted and thought 'fuck that'


Me too, once i saw they want your address and stuff i closed the page


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> any of you lot ever bothered with mollasses when doing coco? i used it in soil grows but havent heard anybody mention it with coco.


I was wondering that exact same thing ! ..i like coco,but i also like coke though !


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 7, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> I was wondering that exact same thing ! ..i like coco,but i also like coke though !


phew...thought i put "cock" were the "coke" was !....and just for the record , no i fuckin don't !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

not tried it myself no, can't see it hurting


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

the part of scotland i come from we pronounce the word 'cock' as 'coke' although it'd probably be spelled as 'coak'. leads to occasional misunderstandings like 'would you like to sniff sum coke?' etc.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank fuck i'm not from the west coast lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

all you east coast mob have accents that sound like pikeys havin a sing song


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0Z5zebyVrI


in memory of hearts and the spl....hahahahahahahahah ya fuckers, ye were warned.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> any of you lot ever bothered with mollasses when doing coco? i used it in soil grows but havent heard anybody mention it with coco.


ive been thinking the same, let me know wat conclusion u come too.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

think ill just grab a tin tomorrow and see how it goes, cant do any harm i suppose.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> think ill just grab a tin tomorrow and see how it goes, cant do any harm i suppose.


tin? molaasess? u otta make sure its bootstrap mollases


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tin? molaasess? u otta make sure its bootstrap mollases


Lol that'll be blackstrap mollases, ice


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2012)

I used mascavardo sugar before its pure sugar cain what molasses are made from in coco was my 1st grow not sure if it worked but the plant did good allway till the end.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 7, 2012)

This is the thread I seen about it, the stuff is only a quid in morro's

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/54028-sucanat-soo-ka-nat.html?highlight=sucanut


----------



## dura72 (Nov 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tin? molaasess? u otta make sure its bootstrap mollases



i just used treacle and it worked fine mate , used it loads of times, its the same as mollasses, just a different name.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2012)

Evening all, found a lovely bit of pineapple cheese from one of the local lads  easily one of the strongest bits ive smoked in the last 2 years, dont know the genetics but lad i got it from THINKS it c99 pineapple pheno X Exodus cheese, whatever it is it tastes lovely an is smashing me around a bit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually it seems to be Pineapple Chunk X Cheese


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds tasty! !!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 7, 2012)

A sacrifice has been made, i did however say a little prayer to the ganj gods before murdering her. she was the smallest in the tent, i finally get to smoke something better than trim.















same pic without flash






i may be a silly man for taking it early, but i am a happy silly man!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 7, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i just used treacle and it worked fine mate , used it loads of times, its the same as mollasses, just a different name.


yes, me too, but to be honest i cant say i was ever impressed or convinced it did any good , have you mixed it up in a jug and left jug after emptying it ? sticky shit ! i thought this wouldn't help roots & impede uptake ?, but that's just me !.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 7, 2012)

It says on bio-bizz website that their bio grow, is mainly mollasses. Is mollasses not just a food for the micro organisms in the soil? Does coco allow micro's to collanise in it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> A sacrifice has been made, i did however say a little prayer to the ganj gods before murdering her. she was the smallest in the tent, i finally get to smoke something better than trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just done the same thing but with the straggly underside bits of my scrog. scrumping isn't all bad or people wouldn't do it


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 7, 2012)

howdy 

im smashed trimming n the flat is stinking lol got 16'' of filters in different places lol but still stinking.....

ic3 sis got up'd to the 300mg pregs fuck a strip of them hits ya hard ya northan tosser!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> howdy
> 
> im smashed trimming n the flat is stinking lol got 16'' of filters in different places lol but still stinking.....
> 
> ic3 sis got up'd to the 300mg pregs fuck a strip of them hits ya hard ya northan tosser!!!


i bet they fucking do lol,, fort u was doin the chop in 2 weeks?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i bet they fucking do lol,, fort u was doin the chop in 2 weeks?


i no ya on some serious medication m8 but your memory is fucking bad lol im day 54 of the exo its coming down! had nuffing but ripen n water from 42


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i no ya on some serious medication m8 but your memory is fucking bad lol im day 54 of the exo its coming down! had nuffing but ripen n water from 42


Happy days m8. I've two weeks left but the scrogg I have goin is comin down Friday. Ill hardly get fuckall off the exo but the psycho looks good, it just out grew the exo, pretty much smothered it!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 7, 2012)

maybe its just me but i grew both side by side a few times and the exo has always out performed the pyscho, im struggling to type should have me gloves n be trimming fuck i hate trimming!


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 7, 2012)

Orite lads how's it going ? I've had 1 of them days today 1 of them you have 1s or twice a year . 3 speeding fines in the space of a week licence going to be gone work was a looad of bollocks 1k in debt I've quit weed that's been 10 days know constantly argueing with the mrs . I try and stay positive all of the time but today fuck me just seems to have all built up to today know I find myself walking the beach freezing cold thinking what's the fucking point work my ass off everyday all day for fuck all totally fucked off


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> maybe its just me but i grew both side by side a few times and the exo has always out performed the pyscho, im struggling to type should have me gloves n be trimming fuck i hate trimming!


Maybe cos I took too many cuts of the exo and then put into flower too soon or something, but its pretty much behind and underneath the psycho, hardly a big bud on it.

in dreading choppin these others m8, I fucking hate it, m8 gives me a hand tho but its goina be a few long sessions lol, too bushy these fuckers, not the way I want them but I'll try change something next run I think


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 7, 2012)

i took one of my exo down day before yesterday. the white russian just over crowded them, i tried moving all the plants away to give them room but in the end i cut down the one to give the other some tidy light. i think exo would do really well on its own, the budd seamed solid for 6 weeks


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 7, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads how's it going ? I've had 1 of them days today 1 of them you have 1s or twice a year . 3 speeding fines in the space of a week licence going to be gone work was a looad of bollocks 1k in debt I've quit weed that's been 10 days know constantly argueing with the mrs . I try and stay positive all of the time but today fuck me just seems to have all built up to today know I find myself walking the beach freezing cold thinking what's the fucking point work my ass off everyday all day for fuck all totally fucked off


chin up mate. surely you can play on the "i need my licence to go to work" excuse. if they were all in the space of a week they might go easy on you


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 8, 2012)

hows everyone got my bill ayed thats it getting a new in,birds a nightmair


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

Mate this threads been dead quiet lately.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads how's it going ? I've had 1 of them days today 1 of them you have 1s or twice a year . 3 speeding fines in the space of a week licence going to be gone work was a looad of bollocks 1k in debt I've quit weed that's been 10 days know constantly argueing with the mrs . I try and stay positive all of the time but today fuck me just seems to have all built up to today know I find myself walking the beach freezing cold thinking what's the fucking point work my ass off everyday all day for fuck all totally fucked off


Welcome to my world mate, it sucks, I know EXACTLY what your going though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

grow more weed!!!! easy to say i know. i'm always skint of late. there's always something to wipe out available funds. this last month i've had 2 weddings, both of which my lass has been bridesmaid for. must have blown 500 in hotels clobber and booze. and just to cheer yas's up it's nearly christmas. 

I'm away to stick me heed in the oven, knowing my luck the gas'll have been cut off.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> grow more weed!!!! easy to say i know. i'm always skint of late. there's always something to wipe out available funds. this last month i've had 2 weddings, both of which my lass has been bridesmaid for. must have blown 500 in hotels clobber and booze. and just to cheer yas's up it's nearly christmas.
> 
> I'm away to stick me heed in the oven, knowing my luck the gas'll have been cut off.


i got the ropes n razor blades at the ready m8, done 1300quid in the last 2wks ok got all the xmas prezzies n had a few quid in me pocket for once but now i gotta pay up the money was all presold bud......

got 30quid to me name now lool wish i had a gas oven.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha mentioning the C word has been banned in this house until December lol. Was about to place an order with BB, then the bloody screen on my laptop started flickering then goes off, That's my seed order postponed until next week, gutted!! Feel like leaving the laptop until next week, why should I have to wait!!! Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuckin hell, yous are a happy old bunch today lol, fuck sambo Xmas prezzies all sorted, didn't think you'd be the type to be all organised and shit. Just checked on the plants today, first look since Saturday when I gave them there first boost, ppl say boost an shit don't work but there's def a difference in them in the last 5 days or so, 2 week ripen startin tomoro and then chop. I'm always off for bout 4 weeks over Xmas with no pay, the joys of self employment lol. Unfortunately the bills don't stop for them weeks so that's what this cash will be for,bills drink and drugs for the Xmas period


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i got the ropes n razor blades at the ready m8, done 1300quid in the last 2wks ok got all the xmas prezzies n had a few quid in me pocket for once but now i gotta pay up the money was all presold bud......
> got 30quid to me name now lool wish i had a gas oven.


man i don;t have young ones to buy for thank god. still going to cost me a small fortune, i'm doing it all online, fuck fighting the crowds!


Closetgardner said:


> Haha mentioning the C word has been banned in this house until December lol. Was about to place an order with BB, then the bloody screen on my laptop started flickering then goes off, That's my seed order postponed until next week, gutted!! Feel like leaving the laptop until next week, why should I have to wait!!! Lol


hahah guess it's back if ya postin?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

Nah don, I'm on my fone. Going to take it to the shop in a bit, see what the damage is gonna be to get it fixed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

nightmare  hopefully just a loose connect eh. BB will still be running the code for a while yet


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

That's what I hoping mate, I don't have a screw driver small enough or I'd open it and try an fix it myself. Anyway later lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's what I hoping mate, I don't have a screw driver small enough or I'd open it and try an fix it myself. Anyway later lads


its easy as buddy
, screws round the front of the lcd (some under rubber bungs) then run a thin summet rond the edge to pop ot off, dont be too rouch or ul break the clips and have to buy new bezel. once u got that off,, therl be 1 screw at the bottom corner at each side at the front what clips the screen mount to the rear lid so 2 screws ther,
then down the edge sides of the screen therl be 3-4 each side
then the ribbon pops off the bak of the lcd panel and then lcd is out
just put the new one in how u took the old one out

forums been dead for sure, everybody has fucked of,, chedz and bill gone to make a lovechild is my guess . i now see the point in buying tents this weed smells cummin clean thru my grow room wall LMAO shhhh dont tell the wife shel go skitz


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 8, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads how's it going ? I've had 1 of them days today 1 of them you have 1s or twice a year . 3 speeding fines in the space of a week licence going to be gone work was a looad of bollocks 1k in debt I've quit weed that's been 10 days know constantly argueing with the mrs . I try and stay positive all of the time but today fuck me just seems to have all built up to today know I find myself walking the beach freezing cold thinking what's the fucking point work my ass off everyday all day for fuck all totally fucked off


 Are you still with us Rolla ? hope to fuck you didn't walk out to sea !,i can send you a pic of my mrs naked , that will cheer you up !....well, it will make you realize how lucky you are ![video=youtube;30Y3rasth9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30Y3rasth9s[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

I took the bevel off mate and looked at the connections on the back of the screen, all looks in there. But you know the wires that run from the screen into the main board of the laptop, well if I give them a wee wiggle the picture comes back up then goes black again. I don't have a screw driver wee enough to take the back off the lptop, to have a look at the connection on the mother board. I'm guessing it's just a loose connection on the mother board. But I'll bet the pc shop will charge an arm and a leg to fix it and they'll tell me it's something major!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i now see the point in buying tents this weed smells cummin clean thru my grow room wall LMAO shhhh dont tell the wife shel go skitz


do you have the fan on 24/7?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I took the bevel off mate and looked at the connections on the back of the screen, all looks in there. But you know the wires that run from the screen into the main board of the laptop, well if I give them a wee wiggle the picture comes back up then goes black again. I don't have a screw driver wee enough to take the back off the lptop, to have a look at the connection on the mother board. I'm guessing it's just a loose connection on the mother board. But I'll bet the pc shop will charge an arm and a leg to fix it and they'll tell me it's something major!


unscrem the tp bezel wat rins along the top of the keyboard only 2 screws normally inder the battery and its a white plug wat connects no need to rip lappy apart



mrt1980 said:


> do you have the fan on 24/7?


yes matey y?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

Too late ice mate, it's in the shop the greedy bastard says £25 just to look at it!!! I've to go back tmoro to find out how much more utility will cost. I told the fucker like, I says to him don't do ANYTHING to it until I ok the final price.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes matey y?


just wondering because you said the smells getting out. i cant smell a thing outside of the tent


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

threads dead lol 

how we all doing tonight?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

Not bad man! I was beginning to think everyone had fucked off lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Not bad man! I was beginning to think everyone had fucked off lol


go like that sumtimes m8, im still trimming lol well im spose to be anyway but the vodka and the tabs are saying no. might leave the rest till 2mora n get me sis round to help.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2012)

Not bad, jus finished cooking n eating a roast dinner n now chilling with some more of that Pineapple Cheese


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> just wondering because you said the smells getting out. i cant smell a thing outside of the tent


tent? me use a tent? lol na i can keep it under control glad i had the carbon filter to be honest, a few candles round the house the smells gone,, airwick auto srays work well, spray out wen sum1 walks past,
the drys gunna be worse, ima just gaffa tape the door and every crack i can find the measuremenets im working with no way could i get a tent that shape 

just got bak from xmas lights in town been put onm what a load of shit, spent more in the fair lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> go like that sumtimes m8, im still trimming lol well im spose to be anyway but the vodka and the tabs are saying no. might leave the rest till 2mora n get me sis round to help.


Have u got much left to do??


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Have u got much left to do??


fucking shitloads left, there alot more there than i thought done bout half but would say theres 25-30oz of exo there.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just got bak from xmas lights in town been put onm what a load of shit, spent more in the fair lol


Was it any one famous that put the lights on?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking shitloads left, there alot more there than i thought done bout half but would say theres 25-30oz of exo there.


Fucking hell!!! Probly better getting that vodi out, Fuck it it'll wait llf


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Not bad, jus finished cooking n eating a roast dinner n now chilling with some more of that Pineapple Cheese


sorted out ya housing probs yet m8? i read the other day ur out a house end of the month!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Was it any one famous that put the lights on?


na sum nobody fucking dosser and sum thrash metal band ive never even heard of with a name trying to make em sound hard"!!! lmao alll noise to me
stayed on the fair fiver for a balloon type price fucking liberty prices thought id been bent over and pentrated haha

smabo i hope ur making sum hash for us both outa that trim!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na sum nobody fucking dosser and sum thrash metal band ive never even heard of with a name trying to make em sound hard"!!! lmao alll noise to me
> stayed on the fair fiver for a balloon type price fucking liberty prices thought id been bent over and pentrated haha
> 
> smabo i hope ur making sum hash for us both outa that trim!


sorry m8 its already spoken for, is being made into iso. there fucking shitloads of trim too and loads of lil bits of bud should be some nice iso,


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorted out ya housing probs yet m8? i read the other day ur out a house end of the month!!!


Not so far, got a C.A.B. appt on 19th with some specialised advisor and apparently we are eligible for legal something or other that will pay for us to fight all this and/or re-house us if it fails apparently so wont really know a lot til then


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Not so far, got a C.A.B. appt on 19th with some specialised advisor and apparently we are eligible for legal something or other that will pay for us to fight all this and/or re-house us if it fails apparently so wont really know a lot til then



thats fucking rough sae especially so close to xmas, hope ya get it sorted m8.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats fucking rough sae especially so close to xmas, hope ya get it sorted m8.


Yeah well all this has been caused by the council so now they will have to fix it lol. cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

tell u what, this weed cant be read fast enough!!! fucking nature lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2012)

Herta Muller. The Land of Green Plums.(1996, 31-32)


They were at home intheir fear. The factory and the bodega, the shops and the apartmentblocks, the railway stations and the train rides through fields ofwheat, corn, and sunflowers all were listening. The streetcars, thehospitals and the graveyards. The walls and the ceilings and the opensky. And if it happened , as it often did, that drunkenness grewcareless in places which were lies, it was more like a mistake on thepart of the walls or the ceilings or the open sky, than any intentionof the human brain.


The passage seems toinstil a sense of watchfulness and paranoia with references toeverything 'listening'. The author uses short phrases paused withcommas where many writers would just produce a list. This maybesuggests dis-jointed thoughts with no real flow as observation mustbe maintained and therefore attention is focused externally to thesuppression or inhibition of the internal monologue. The imagery ismainly that of the everyday with mundane places such as factories orflats but the author also uses the Spanish word 'bodega', maybe toflaunt her supposedly forbidden knowledge of an un-obtainableoustide world. This mundane, and normally, non-threatening world isimbued with a sense of danger. Nature cannot be trusted, normallylife giving and sustaining foods such as wheat and corn are alsolistening, sunflowers, historically used in poetry and prose asmetaphors for the happiness of summertime, are all 'listening'. Theauthor breaks writing conventions when starting the 5[SUP]th[/SUP]sentence with the conjunction 'and' as well as her repeated use ofthe words 'and the ' together as opposed to the afore-mentioned listsusually created by inserting commas although she for some reasoninserts a comma after the word corn in the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] sentence ofthe paragraph. At the end of the paragraph she refers to places 'which were lies', does this mean they only exist in her own head orare they lies in that these places of social gathering, and possiblyfriendliness, are in actuality places of danger. In the final part ofthe paragraph the author seems to blame the environment for theshortcomings of her reality instead of saying it is the fault of theindividual, this may be a reference to her changing perceptions; thatthe human brain is doing nothing wrong and acting naturally but herdeveloping political/social awareness has awoken from its previousstate of dormancy. Her style is of writing is punchy and wandering,no real linear narrative is apparent, as a result it is up to theindividual perception of the reader.
There may bemetaphorical references understandable only to those in her ownethnic/social background. The opening line of the paragraph says 'they were at home in their fear', this could suggest that they werein fear within their homes or that fear was a normal, almostcomfortable, state of being and as such when experienced made themfeel at home because without it they would have felt alone, they hadbecome so inured to it it had actually become part of there 'normal'life and any change would have been even more fearful. Furtherreferences using metaphor were 'places which were lies', maybe this areference to a known attitude about supposed places of 'socialising',that in other cultures would have been places of relaxation andleisure being open and dangerous areas where the government wouldobviously have spies watching .There is also a further reference tothe 'walls or the ceilings', this possibly may be a metaphor similarto the ww2 phrase 'the walls have ears' and could reference possibleelectronic surveilance .It is also possible that living under thepressures of a brutal and strict totalitarian regime may actuallydevelop stress induced mental health issues and the writer is tryingto convey the normalacy of 'madness. The writers background in poetrymay also account for this regular use of metaphorical imagery as alsothe fact the original was written in a foreign language and thereforecertain translational discrepancies occur.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2012)

*1. &#8220;The drunkenness grewcareless&#8221;. You failed to comment on this interesting quote which Ibelieve is worth commenting on because when you are drunk you aremeant to be careless so that fact that drunkenness itself has gottencareless. Suggests the madness that is the normality of the regimehas grown to a madness beyond proportion.*




_1.(i)I had considered commenting onthis quote as it has a nice poetic feel to it but decided that itsmeaning was fairly clear and that it was merely a reference to beingcareless when one is drunk'. I do not accept that when one is drunkthey are 'meant ' to be careless; the reasons for drunkenness aremyriad from celebration to solace, sometimes in solitary seclusionother times in social celebration. I would agree that within theparagraph the character is possibly trying to convey that the peoplewho are drunk are maybe becoming too careless and that that behaviouris a 'madness' in its own right. I would say that madness, at leastfrom the characters point of view, is all around._










*2.I disagree that there is a lack offlow in her thoughts. She may be commenting in short, punchysentences but you can see the clear train of thought much like inone's own brain. For instance as she looks at her surroundings thethoughts about them connect clearly to her thoughts about the regimei.e &#8220;hospitals and graveyards.&#8221;. The desolate imagery creates areal flow of what she is trying to say to the reader.*




_2.(i) I do not accept that theauthor was trying to suggest a clearness of thought from thecharacters perspective. I believe the style of short sentences isdesigned to suggest a disturbed thought process as it used inconjunction with constant metaphors, suggesting there may beincipient mental health issues, whether psychotic or neurotic.. Iwould totally agree that the symbolic imagery concerning 'hospitalsand graveyards', especially having the two places mentioned side byside, would be a strong suggestion of death, pain and misery beinginextricably linked within a dystopian society._










*3.I reject the idea that changewould be even more fearful. I do agree that fear has become normalyet in my paragraph I comment on the fear of a mother losing herchild. I believe there is great suggestion in the novel that fear isnormal but there is no suggestion that fear has become comfortable orthat a possible change wouldn't be welcome.*




_3.(i) I suggest that the very firstsentence in the paragraph could be seen as suggesting that the peopleof the society were inured to the 'fear'. They were 'at home' maysuggest that were daily surrounded by it to such an extent they wereaccepting of it within their own homes and also they had become soaccustomed to it that it had become a 'normal' part of there livesand that without it the would not be at home, although I do notsuggest that they would be not eventually become used to another wayof life._


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2012)

If ahve got tae write this bollocks you cunts can bloody well read it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> If ahve got tae write this bollocks you cunts can bloody well read it!


BOLLLOx U DIDNET rite that,, its spelled correctly and has good grammer, lol as easy as acopy and paste eh ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2012)

lol, ive got spell check you muppet and of course the bloody grammars good, im at university studying enlglish. i did write that myself, you cant do the old cut n paste at uni coz the fuckers WILL catch you!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, ive got spell check you muppet and of course the bloody grammars good, im at university studying enlglish. i did write that myself, you cant do the old cut n paste at uni coz the fuckers WILL catch you!!


a scit studying english,, look buddy i know us brots are cool and everything but we simply have no room for scots,, pakis and niggers yes come on down but scots,, im afraid we gotta draw the line somewer u know,


----------



## dura72 (Nov 8, 2012)

llol fuck off you mutant. tbh its really you that needs to study english coz drawing lines is probably the only thing you can do with a pen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tent? me use a tent? lol na i can keep it under control glad i had the carbon filter to be honest, a few candles round the house the smells gone,, airwick auto srays work well, spray out wen sum1 walks past,
> the drys gunna be worse, ima just gaffa tape the door and every crack i can find the measuremenets im working with no way could i get a tent that shape
> 
> just got bak from xmas lights in town been put onm what a load of shit, spent more in the fair lol


im not saying your using a tent but even in your grow room with an extractor fan running you should have negative pressure in there stopping the smell getting out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> llol fuck off you mutant. tbh its really you that needs to study english coz drawing lines is probably the only thing you can do with a pen.


i have trouble drawing lines bruv let alone anything else  and im yorskhire not english



mrt1980 said:


> im not saying your using a tent but even in your grow room with an extractor fan running you should have negative pressure in there stopping the smell getting out


yeh all fair enough if my room was sealed, its more of a closet mate, its nrly sealed of just need summor door strips and fill a few old holes in the celing from od hanging points, the smell dont really get out that much if im honest, could be 50x worse if iwas using a whole bedroom for instance, would not be cool, i totally understand why user is saying hes had enough of them cozz the smell is ridiculouse,, wen it comes to drying ima just gaffa tape the door closed i think, and just leave it for the 7 days, as hard as it will be not to pop my headin im gunna have to resist temptation and not

anyone watched the sweeney yet? gunna watch it tonite loks gr8


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 8, 2012)

i havent seen the sweeny yet. ive got either acts of valour or tower heist to watch tonight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i havent seen the sweeny yet. ive got either acts of valour or tower heist to watch tonight


ac ov valour mate awsome movie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3 giving dura jip on his syntax and dura writing prose arguing about the finer points of drunkeness. am i in the right place or is this an alternative reality. hang on i'll check my wallet. naaah i'm still skint this is reality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

best get some pr0n up. happy friday cockgobblers

View attachment 2403951View attachment 2403952View attachment 2403953View attachment 2403954View attachment 2403956

View attachment 2403955


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

i will be plucking my "ice creme" and "creme caramel" tonight, will put pic or 3 up b4 i pull. mmmmm yummy .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

been bugging me for a while bazoomer, is that jesus appearing to you in a yorkshire pud in your sig?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been bugging me for a while bazoomer, is that jesus appearing to you in a yorkshire pud in your sig?


 yes.....i'm always finding something in my pud !


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> i will be plucking my "ice creme" and "creme caramel" tonight, will put pic or 3 up b4 i pull. mmmmm yummy .


Always wanted to try something caramel, had my eye on caramelicious for a while, would still like to give it a go sometime.

im choppin the psycho I have in a scrogg tonite, 8 weeks yesterday, gave it ripen for a week, could let it go another week but I need the room to grow out an exo and psycho for more cuts. There's an exo in the scrogg to but won't get much worth of it but there will be a lot for some bubble hash


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 2404005 yes.....i'm always finding something in my pud !


wish I could find something like that, I'd get them some scissors and teach them how to trim


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Always wanted to try something caramel, had my eye on caramelicious for a while, would still like to give it a go sometime.
> 
> im choppin the psycho I have in a scrogg tonite, 8 weeks yesterday, gave it ripen for a week, could let it go another week but I need the room to grow out an exo and psycho for more cuts. There's an exo in the scrogg to but won't get much worth of it but there will be a lot for some bubble hash


There nice & easy to grow, twas in soil using full hesi range,wont get much over 1.5 oz but growing in shed with everything agin me !, check back later for pics . starting new grow now using coco & airpots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

this friday is brought to you by the rock of mdma in my pocket and die antwoord. 

[video=youtube_share;RT-J8rIo5zE]http://youtu.be/RT-J8rIo5zE[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this friday is brought to you by the rock of mdma in my pocket and die antwoord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

that vid is funny, they look like a bunch of crack addicts lol. a bit of mandy for the friday night sounds good aint done that stuff for ages! would love to get some acid again aint seen the stuff for years


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

been bumping some classics too. [video=youtube_share;m2P7WMEUkuo]http://youtu.be/m2P7WMEUkuo[/video]
mandy before works finished has upped the tempo of the office music i do admint.

there's acid around still, fucked a couple of my friends up last week. i can't touch it anymore for fear of well everything.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

u crazy man u lol mandy at work??? fuck me ur boss must be a relaxed man, ive got an image of a mini rave going on in ur office lol i havent seen acid round these ways for well over 10yrs, get mushies every now and then but they got nothing on a good trip. what do u pay for them up toon sides don ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

my pal was trying to shift sheets of a ton for 5. in the end he took a few n gave the lad 70 back.

and yeah he's a relaxed type  besides we'll be in the pub in a half hour.

[video=youtube_share;HgzGwKwLmgM]http://youtu.be/HgzGwKwLmgM[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

is sambo in???? urgent peeps


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

sambo old bill doing overtime our neck off woods. big boss man from your neck woods sent down other day now they hitting all his runners. 2 raids this morning on mates in my old town ,found weed fire arms the lot so i hear on grapevine


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

keep head down and shut shop if i was ya


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

been sat at my door all day waiting for my turn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

shut shop n get ghost for a while man.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

shit week for me, me Mrs fucked off for a week because i'm a lazy cunt & wont get a job ! ...Ah well, plenty O weed & shes back tomorrow, had enough of her sister lol


.[video=youtube;NpOVAC8VwzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpOVAC8VwzQ[/video]


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

i dont sell anymore but old bill hear the rumours. when i did sell i did keys so i stopped in time haha but they hitting every1 i used to sort out,,,, feck emionly got oz highgrade and 6 lil plants, they want them they best b in armour


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

has sambo been onhere much? hoping the man from his area ent him who just been sent down, is a small world after all


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

oh and to cap it off my ex over heard the raiding police say they was informed by an informant, new wherebag was th lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

he's popping in now n then usually of an evening. been doing the family man thing. sambo's a big boy he'll be alreet.

only takes one scum bag to bring the whole house down eh.


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 9, 2012)

pass message on pls guys to sambo i cant hang round today, got a whole town in panic its crazy here hahah laters all


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

No doubt hell be on mdb, cunts always lurking lol, still reads every page I think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this friday is brought to you by the rock of mdma in my pocket


And in reply to that young Sir, I give you........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=YBqCbVKqzGU


............


----------



## AJgoldy08 (Nov 9, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Fiber glass weed is the worst, who ever sold you that shit wants you dead. :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> is sambo in???? urgent peeps


ive text him for you mate

afternoon bitches! dan getting dark early aint it!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive text him for you mate
> 
> afternoon bitches! dan getting dark early aint it!!


Eye bastard winter, I've had to start watering during the day cos my bathroom just has bubbled glass and you can see me with a tree in the bath from miles off when the light on!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye bastard winter, I've had to start watering during the day cos my bathroom just has bubbled glass and you can see me with a tree in the bath from miles off when the light on!


umm do u not have blinds OR buckets in your city buddy?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm do u not have blinds OR buckets in your city buddy?


I can't get a proper PH reading if I just drain into a big bucket (long story) and the bathroom window is a dodgy size making getting one to fit a pain in the arse.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't get a proper PH reading if I just drain into a big bucket (long story) and the bathroom window is a dodgy size making getting one to fit a pain in the arse.


damn i bet the neighbours love u lot at shower time then no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn i bet the neighbours love u lot at shower time then no?


Fuck em, showering's not gonna get my door kicked in. lol


----------



## bamacheese (Nov 9, 2012)

Floppy British Tit!!! Meh herb fancies meh pallet...


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

evening , just about to chop my ice creme & 2 creme caramel. Both at 70 days in flower today.

caramel's were in the same 50l tub, View attachment 2404312View attachment 2404313View attachment 2404314View attachment 2404316View attachment 2404317View attachment 2404319View attachment 2404320


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> evening , just about to chop my ice creme & 2 creme caramel. Both at 70 days in flower today.
> 
> caramel's were in the same 50l tub, View attachment 2404312View attachment 2404313View attachment 2404314View attachment 2404316View attachment 2404317View attachment 2404319View attachment 2404320


Links fucked.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't see ur pics baz


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I read an article about die antwoord. It was a journalist in south Africa who had once written a scathing review on them, so they put his mobile number on one of their videos, (the mad graffiti they have in the backgrounds). Anyway, all these fans starting phoning this guy and texting him asking about the group......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

That's thinking outside the box marketing that, I like. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

You might have to nick it and zoom in to see but we have pink calyx in the house!




I reckon in a week or 2 this is going to be pretty.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You might have to nick it and zoom in to see but we have pink calyx in the house!
> 
> View attachment 2404333
> View attachment 2404334
> ...


What is it yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What is it yorkie?


BB's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze,Las Fingerez pheno (test).

I have 3 pheno's, 1 Livers leaning, 1 AK Assassin leaning and this big Lemon leaning bush.

This is the only one that seems to have caught any colour from the Cherry AK/Black Rose.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> BB's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze,Las Fingerez pheno (test).
> 
> I have 3 pheno's, 1 Livers leaning, 1 AK Assassin leaning and this big Lemon leaning bush.
> 
> This is the only one that seems to have caught any colour from the Cherry AK/Black Rose.


its lookin good, be nice to see the colour in the buds when they start


----------



## dura72 (Nov 9, 2012)

What's the difference between a Jew, and a "New to the game" prostitute?

One's tight, hairy and all about the money. The other's dead in the back of my car for not letting me shit on her chest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

It has a tinge down the middle of the leaves as well.




It's harder to see but it's getting more prominent so I'm just waiting to see how it matures.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Can't see ur pics baz


try again...i'm just too fucked for all this !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> try again...i'm just too fucked for all this !View attachment 2404343View attachment 2404348View attachment 2404358View attachment 2404362View attachment 2404365View attachment 2404369View attachment 2404370


That's more like it!

They're some dense little plants, how long left?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> try again...i'm just too fucked for all this !View attachment 2404343View attachment 2404348View attachment 2404358View attachment 2404362View attachment 2404365View attachment 2404369View attachment 2404370



Wont be too long trimming them m8


----------



## adolff (Nov 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, ive got spell check you muppet and of course the bloody grammars good, im at university studying enlglish. i did write that myself, you cant do the old cut n paste at uni coz the fuckers WILL catch you!!



You are still a stupid cunt, trying to be sophisticated!!!! I never knew they had universities for spastics in scotland, you must be top of your class lmfao. One day you will get a job........ in mcdonalds. All the best Durex, and dont start crying now, take a joke like a man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

adolff said:


> You are still a stupid cunt, trying to be sophisticated!!!! I never knew they had universities for spastics in scotland, you must be top of your class lmfao. One day you will get a job........ in mcdonalds. All the best Durex, and dont start crying now, take a joke like a man.


Fucking hell, it bites twice in a week.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

How strange, I just read (yes I like to read) another article about a Jew who was Hitlers neighbour in Munich. It's on the BBC website btw.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure his grand mother was Jewish, something like that.

Somebody pretty close.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking hell, it bites twice in a week.


ah canny even be bothered answering the clown


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

lots of folk are like that. Cannae be bothered answering............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ah canny even be bothered answering the clown


Would probably ignore you or wouldn't have a comeback if you put the effort in, textbook 'Trollius Ignoramus' Mate.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 9, 2012)

Does no-one else think that Adolf is prolly was her name...unlucky? Annoying, whoever it is...so all her trademarks...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

few pics since its friday, lights off for a change lol. few with and without flash


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> few pics since its friday, lights off for a change lol. few with and without flash


Is that Exo?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Does no-one else think that Adolf is prolly was her name...unlucky? Annoying, whoever it is...so all her trademarks...


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is that Exo?


pic 4 is exo, pic 5 exo at the front psycho at the back

2 and 12, same bud of exo

6 and 9 are psycho and pic 7 is exo, not too sure bout the rest now m8, too crowded in there lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

............


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is that Exo?


pic 7 of the exo looks like its growin horns, the exo is pretty dense already.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 9, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Does no-one else think that Adolf is prolly was her name...unlucky? Annoying, whoever it is...so all her trademarks...


Well after all the shit thats kicked off in here over the last year my money would be on either Kevin Murphy or Cataract at a guess


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So sambos not the king pin that MDB was on about earlier lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah the feds are hot on me and me 2x600hps lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

and there was me thinkin that avatar was actually urs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

what u think of the pics m8? i was sayin before bout givin them two weeks on ripen now, a week might do them, the exo looks near ready to me but the psychos behind.........decisions decisions


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> what u think of the pics m8? i was sayin before bout givin them two weeks on ripen now, a week might do them, the exo looks near ready to me but the psychos behind.........decisions decisions


i think they look abit packed in mg, but buds looking nice and knowing the strain i no with a ripen the exo needs 8 and the pyscho 9, ideal to let them both go a extra week but with a ripen the exo 8 the pyscho 9 your have no complaints.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think they look abit packed in mg, but buds looking nice and knowing the strain i no with a ripen the exo needs 8 and the pyscho 9, ideal to let them both go a extra week but with a ripen the exo 8 the pyscho 9 your have no complaints.


a bit packed in lol, i cant even get to the fuckin pots to check the drippers are workin but in sayin that alls goin ok so far. goina be a load of popcorn too cos cant get too trim or anything. cant even get to the timer any more. def goina try keep them smaller next time but its fuckin hard in the wilma.

yeah has to be both at 8 or both at 9 unfortunatly. probly best let them both go 9 then and thats two weeks ripen at that


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's more like it!
> 
> They're some dense little plants, how long left?


cheers all, I'm trimming as we speak ! there 70 day in flower today. Rock solid bud, doesn't look much ,but its heavy & smells a bit like some base i had a few months back !.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> cheers all, I'm trimming as we speak ! there 70 day in flower today. Rock solid bud, doesn't look much ,but its heavy & smells a bit like some base i had a few months back !.



So then you sling a nug on some tinfoil on the top of the radiator so you can have a blunt when you've finished.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

i was thinking of leaving my EXO till week 7 before the ripen, one plant is pocorn for sure lol u can still see the main stem up the top main cola one is behnid the rest, im just waiting for my first brown to start my the looks masterbator is that week ahead with first brown, im getting ther lol

the PE is such a sweet smell it actually goes kinda nice with the EXO smell makes is smell sorta lush but unloess u got both growing u wouldnt undertsand


id say adolf is kevin spunkie or sambo!!lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So then you sling a nug on some tinfoil on the top of the radiator so you can have a blunt when you've finished.


something i usually do, maybe not on the radiator but some way. its usually dissapointing i think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> something i usually do, maybe not on the radiator but some way. its usually dissapointing i think


i normally take a nug too,, thats just desperation,, why loose a good eighth bud out of imopatience wen u can just wait!! im all about the quality this time lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

@ic3, yeah mine just starting the first brown now, never noticed it the other day


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

and less of the masterbator u cunt lol. there was an episode of emmbarising bodies with some guy with a leg like ur foot m8, u should look it up or maybe u seen it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @ic3, yeah mine just starting the first brown now, never noticed it the other day


i was just up at mine they TSINK its nuts the wife hs a bitch but il hit her with 3-4 weeks left should shut her up lol i mean doesnt it always? yes it does hahaha
i just cant get over how sweet this PE smell is its like propper nice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Masterbator said:


> and less of the masterbator u cunt lol. there was an episode of emmbarising bodies with some guy with a leg like ur foot m8, u should look it up or maybe u seen it?



no matey. none is like mine I AM THE ONE AND ONLY!! DA DADADADA

lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no matey. none is like mine I AM THE ONE AND ONLY!! DA DADADADA
> 
> lol


Im serious ic3, look it up....embarassing bodies, pyoderma gangrenosum

they reckon it affects about 20 people in uk I think, lmao so ur not the one and only lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

materbator said:


> Im serious ic3, look it up....embarassing bodies, pyoderma gangrenosum
> 
> they reckon it affects about 20 people in uk I think, lmao so ur not the one and only lol


oh so me and 19 others!! ther good odds  lmao

i cant stand loking at that shit to be honest,, mines clearing up slowley and i dont want my eyes o see ones not healing and give my body ideas about not healing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

If I've got to stay up and paint this kitchen I can see some cherry liqueur getting done in, tin full o' green or not.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh so me and 19 others!! ther good odds  lmao
> 
> i cant stand loking at that shit to be honest,, mines clearing up slowley and i dont want my eyes o see ones not healing and give my body ideas about not healing


Just thot u might be interested m8, the guy was takin to hospital for a while then sent home and had to inject antibiotics for six months then I think it cleared up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Just thot u might be interested m8, the guy was takin to hospital for a while then sent home and had to inject antibiotics for six months then I think it cleared up


thats weird,, cvant be what i had,, u sure wasent thinners for 6 months? tinzaparin? thats wat i was on and thats 6 month treatment, i had em in me tummmy, ,still bruised


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

Ooooh a choice of year, don't mind if I do!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooh a choice of year, don't mind if I do!


what is? when ur deciding to eventually doa harvest?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

sambo u lurker check your email


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what is? when ur deciding to eventually doa harvest?


.......Touche!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .......Touche!


lmao thanx i thought it was rather good to! ahaha.. im on day 42 tomorrow,, on the home stretch now it seems.

got sum ph up/down and buffer now,, bit the bullet...............scrounged sum lmao


----------



## dura72 (Nov 9, 2012)

ive never bothered ph'ing but ah reckon ahm gonny have tae bite the bullet too. what do you lot think of this?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Test-Water-Hydroponics-adjust-complete/dp/B008FJZ62U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352499809&sr=8-1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive never bothered ph'ing but ah reckon ahm gonny have tae bite the bullet too. what do you lot think of this?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Test-Water-Hydroponics-adjust-complete/dp/B008FJZ62U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352499809&sr=8-1


get the diji one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Ph-Tester-Pen-Meter-Kit-Water-2-Pouches-of-PH-Calibration-London-Ship-/300724436925?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item460492bfbd

get that i dont like the dripper types to much fucking around,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive never bothered ph'ing but ah reckon ahm gonny have tae bite the bullet too. what do you lot think of this?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Test-Water-Hydroponics-adjust-complete/dp/B008FJZ62U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352499809&sr=8-1


Drop's are wank mate.

Digi pen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Stylish-Pen-Type-PH-Meter-Digital-Tester-Hydro-PH-009-Test-Meter-/380457281097?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item5895056649

Ph up & down.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PH-UP-AND-PH-DOWN-250ML-TWIN-PACK-CONVENIENT-AND-SAVE-MONEY-HYDROPONICS-/360497132476?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item53ef4db3bc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive never bothered ph'ing but ah reckon ahm gonny have tae bite the bullet too. what do you lot think of this?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Test-Water-Hydroponics-adjust-complete/dp/B008FJZ62U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352499809&sr=8-1


if its not broke why shaft it up the pumper???!?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if its not broke why shaft it up the pumper???!?



i had a bad dwc grow a while back and im 99% certain it was ph that caused it.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 9, 2012)

just bought it lads, s'only £15 so wont do any harm to have it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my days!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j0Eb59A5qrI


The terminator! Busting out doors.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh my days!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j0Eb59A5qrI
> 
> ...


lol fucking psycho!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 10, 2012)

good fucking morning cunts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2012)

Dura, boy's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2012)

mornin, I'm still high as a kite.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol, good lad Don!

You have a good do then? Tell the story.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2012)

No story man, the grit was for a mate n I just fancied it. Pub till about 7.30 Yem by 9. Demolished a Chinese, talked codshit to my lass. Ate more grit. 

Unfortunately I apparently agreed to go to the inlaws this after


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh well if you're going to the inlaws there's time for a giggle yet!

Can't you plead 'mitigating circumstances' with the missus?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2012)

Nee chance, ill be reet by this arvo. I'm a seasoned vet when it comes to hangover management. The mo law will usually have cake... And gin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm painting the woodwork all day for this inspection next week, that loft hatch is looking smaller and smaller by the day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2012)

Ahhhh.........there's some lemonade in the fridge, I'll join you in that gin Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2012)

On it!!! Good man. I've a can of Stella in the fridge calling my name first. Tho it could just set me away again. Danger bong first methinks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 10, 2012)

I've a m8 lookin to get himself a vaporiser, know fuck all about them, any recommendations??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a m8 lookin to get himself a vaporiser, know fuck all about them, any recommendations??



Eye, I've had one of these for about 4 years. It's only just broke, they've since improved the design so it doesn't break where it did on the new one's so it should do you proud for a fair while.

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=03ec341cba424672ba5bade842dae11d

I'm pretty sure it's also the cheapest.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, I've had one of these for about 4 years. It's only just broke, they've since improved the design so it doesn't break where it did on the new one's so it should do you proud for a fair while.
> 
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=03ec341cba424672ba5bade842dae11d
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's also the cheapest.


nice one yorkie, ill pass that onto him, he looking for a vaporiser cos his lungs is fucked from smokin too much brown (tyres n LPs) lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 10, 2012)

morning fags and faggettes.
starting the ripen today its day 42
 will have to keep check on the ph tho dont wanna fuk em 
y did u buy a dipper u mong we told u to buy a diji one, id ghave sorted u up,down and buffer


----------



## dura72 (Nov 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning fags and faggettes.
> starting the ripen today its day 42
> will have to keep check on the ph tho dont wanna fuk em
> y did u buy a dipper u mong we told u to buy a diji one, id ghave sorted u up,down and buffer


i bought one of the digi ones and the up n down last nite on your recomendations.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, I've had one of these for about 4 years. It's only just broke, they've since improved the design so it doesn't break where it did on the new one's so it should do you proud for a fair while.
> 
> http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/vapir-oxygen-mini-vaporiser-p-2149.html?oscsid=03ec341cba424672ba5bade842dae11d
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's also the cheapest.


ive been looking at the vapir no2. its not much more if your going to get the battery pack too. i want to get one so i can give up bacco. you can pick them up for under £100 from the US tho http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-VAPIR-NO2-Portable-DIGITAL-VAPORIZER-HERB-GRINDER-/230554836583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ae239e67


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i bought one of the digi ones and the up n down last nite on your recomendations.


sounded likeu bought the drops one,, you should have said id have sent u the up down and buffer, got a fair but, saved u some money


----------



## dura72 (Nov 10, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300724436925&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 10, 2012)

dura72 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300724436925&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160


cool,,, it comes with buffer, id say pour them into a tablet bottle and keep it for wen u calibrate, them sachets suk

if u nee up or down or calbartion stuff lemmi know


----------



## dura72 (Nov 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool,,, it comes with buffer, id say pour them into a tablet bottle and keep it for wen u calibrate, them sachets suk
> 
> if u nee up or down or calbartion stuff lemmi know



will do mate cheers. i had a wee crap b n q tester when i first started growing, it was a double probe thingy that you stuck in the soil and it had a meter that told you, it didnt need callibrating but ive no idea if it was any use. i may need sum advice when it arrives.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 10, 2012)

well fuk me this threads dead as fuk!

boring set of bastards

i was rite bowt my ph pen was way out, seems i been feeding my girls ph 7.0 all the way thru,, lol... started that ripen stuff today being day 42 il run it for 10 days or so and then flush, ther getting dence as a motherfucker keeping tabs on ph now too, burned me hands to shit with that ph stuff yukky


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 11, 2012)

its like a fucking ghost town in here. what happened to the days that i'd have to catch up on 10 pages of posts every morning? lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

A Yorkshire suit maker was jailed for five years yesterday.

He got caught selling t'weed.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

morning all, lovely hangover free day and ive got 5000 words of essays to complete for friday so not being rough is fucking great.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 11, 2012)

morning mate. i doubt i'd be able to handle the essays. im more a maths type, give me numbers over mcbeth anyday lol. have you tried any of dinafems other seeds? ive seen the offer on the attitude, if i get 5 blue widows, 5 dinchem and 5 amnesia ill get a blue widow and 9 white widows off them aswell as g13 labs super skunk and pineapple express. i wanted to give the dippsy a try but i might get a pack of them too and sex them at the end of my next run


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

ive tried a few of dinafems seeds but apart from the blue widow i cant remember the strains of the top of my head. essays are no real problem for me although im no fan of maths, i can do it but its not my favourite subject.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 11, 2012)

i grew critical jack before good smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

i had sum dinafems once,, all died

end of story
seen these lads
http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i had sum dinafems once,, all died
> 
> end of story
> seen these lads
> http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/



lol now thats a seriously sad site.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol now thats a seriously sad site.


no shit?? u wouldnt like one? look fucking awsoem to be bruv


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys
First and fore most, Big up UK growers, Im from the south east!!
This is my first post on here and only 4th grow ive ever done but it my first in over 3 years!!
I was wondering if any one could take a guess on my expected yeild.

My area is 9ft x 3.5ft. 10 plants in a scrog
Im using 4x 600w air cooled tubes with dimmable ballest
IWS 12 pot system DWC
Dutch Pro nutes. The lot!!!
Standered 4" inline fan for intake
CAM 6" airforce2 for exhalst (super cool fan)
Temps are 82*f lifgts on and 68*f lights off

My plants went throght heat stress the first week from cuttings. Temps were above 100*f sortet this with a good a/c unit.
Apart from that all has gone well. All coments are welcomed


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 11, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> Hi guys
> First and fore most, Big up UK growers, Im from the south east!!
> This is my first post on here and only 4th grow ive ever done but it my first in over 3 years!!
> I was wondering if any one could take a guess on my expected yeild.
> ...


I forgot to say it white widow. Day 48 of flowering


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 11, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> Hi guys
> First and fore most, Big up UK growers, Im from the south east!!
> This is my first post on here and only 4th grow ive ever done but it my first in over 3 years!!
> I was wondering if any one could take a guess on my expected yeild.
> ...




about 6 ton !


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i had sum dinafems once,, all died
> 
> end of story
> seen these lads
> http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/




i just use the hoover, its got 2500w of sucking power !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> i just use the hoover, its got 2500w of sucking power !


lol it dont suk,, its like a tube with diffrent inserts,, posh wank if u wanna call it that, u can get all diffrent inserts for em, well im getting one for xmas so FUKK UU lol

started ripen last nite, hopefully theyl all bre ready in 2 weeks, cant fucking wait


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol it dont suk,, its like a tube with diffrent inserts,, posh wank if u wanna call it that, u can get all diffrent inserts for em, well im getting one for xmas so FUKK UU lol
> 
> started ripen last nite, hopefully theyl all bre ready in 2 weeks, cant fucking wait


nice one m8, hope you're fucked up off it all over x mass ! lol. Hope you're hoof is OK too !


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 11, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> about 6 ton !


Thanks for your words of wisdom.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> nice one m8, hope you're fucked up off it all over x mass ! lol. Hope you're hoof is OK too !


its propper shrninking now mate,, seems im on the home stretch, about fucking time,its been a yr


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its propper shrninking now mate,, seems im on the home stretch, about fucking time,its been a yr


shame i was kinda lookin forward to seein you in the next para-lympics, 110 metres drool and stumble.ahm certain you'd be a shoe-in.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> shame i was kinda lookin forward to seein you in the next para-lympics, 110 metres drool and stumble.ahm certain you'd be a shoe-in.


FFUKKKK UUUU cunt least im not scotish lmao


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yo boys! Currently on 7th week, how we looking. This was taken a week ago. Trichs are cloudy and hairs are starting to receed, this is my first time so just want some of your opinions on how longs left and drying times. Going to be using an 8 tier dry net. Thanks in advance everyone!
Deejay


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks nice! Wait until you don't see any fresh white pistils then give her the chop. My guess would be another week on top of the one since the photo.
You can look at the trichomes if you want, see if they're cloudy and amber, but I also reckon you could chop that today and still get nice and toasted off it, the amount of sugar on the leaves...

Dry it as slow and cool as possible without it going manky and mouldy of course. At least 5 days is a good drying time to aim for, but how long they will need depends on where you're drying them...


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 11, 2012)

deejay123 said:


> Yo boys! Currently on 7th week, how we looking. This was taken a week ago. Trichs are cloudy and hairs are starting to receed, this is my first time so just want some of your opinions on how longs left and drying times. Going to be using an 8 tier dry net. Thanks in advance everyone!
> Deejay


looking yummy ! i use those drying nets, there A1


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi im currently on my first grow 5 weeks in using hydro, i am using a 600w bulb and a 50lView attachment 2406186View attachment 2406187tr tank. I have 8 sensi skunk#1. looking for some input as i aint sure if im doing it right.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

deejay123 said:


> Yo boys! Currently on 7th week, how we looking. This was taken a week ago. Trichs are cloudy and hairs are starting to receed, this is my first time so just want some of your opinions on how longs left and drying times. Going to be using an 8 tier dry net. Thanks in advance everyone!
> Deejay


id say 2 weeks looks like ther on ther first brown, i dont use them nets ima just hang em upside down in my grow room with fans and extractors on in the dark for a week


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback lads! Well im gonna be using my grow room for drying, just gonna bang the net in there, got a fan heater outside of the tent with temp cut off so im gonna set it at around 20-21 degrees c and put my fan on the lowest setting. Got a sms twin fan controller so the intake and extract will be running at minimum speeds. 

As for chopping im in coco, there last feed was friday so im gonna flush 3 times every 3 days from tomorrow. Think that will be enough in coco dont u? After last flush im gonna leave them around 3 days to dry out a bit before the chop! Looking forward to it!


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 11, 2012)

I would leave at least 10 days of flushing. In hydro maybe less, a week or so. Remember in coco there is a lot more salt build up so you want to flush all the salts out so I would say two weeks of flushing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> I would leave at least 10 days of flushing. In hydro maybe less, a week or so. Remember in coco there is a lot more salt build up so you want to flush all the salts out so I would say two weeks of flushing


damn 2 weeks in coco.? longest ive heard,,, il do 4 days lmao


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn 2 weeks in coco.? longest ive heard,,, il do 4 days lmao


Very true mate, gonna flush for a week that should be good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 11, 2012)

deejay123 said:


> Very true mate, gonna flush for a week that should be good


for sure buddy

SAMBO TEXT ME MATE,,restored the phone and forgot to backup the phone numbers


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 11, 2012)

Having a shitcunt of a day so not gonna depress ya`s with it but thought ya might to see this...

[h=1]Dublin digital road sign 'hijacked'[/h]




The road sign on the Rock Road in Blackrock, Co Dublin. Photographs: Darragh Tighe

A suspected prankster has been regaling motorists with pro-choice and pro-cannabis messages in Blackrock, Co Dublin today.
An electronic sign of the type normally used to give traffic directions was placed at the side of the Rock Road near Booterstown Avenue and is broadcasting messages to passing motorists.
The sign reads &#8220;Against Abortion?&#8221;, before changing to &#8220;Then Don&#8217;t Have One&#8221;.
Other messages displayed on the board include "Legalise Abortion" and "Legalise Weed".
The person behind the message is, as yet, unknown.
Do you know who is responsible? Do you agree with them?


http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2012/1110/breaking15.html


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

1200 words into a 1500 word essay. so just a wee conclusion and ahm finished fora bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> Remember in coco there is a lot more salt build up so you want to flush all the salts out so I would say two weeks of flushing


What a load of bollocks!

If anything it's the exact opposite.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2012)

I tell you what boy's, I'm fucking bored shitless.

Been drinking gin and painting the house for 2 days, don't think I'll be done for another 2.


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What a load of bollocks!
> 
> If anything it's the exact opposite.


Would you say three times will be enough then yorkshireman?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you what boy's, I'm fucking bored shitless.
> 
> Been drinking gin and painting the house for 2 days, don't think I'll be done for another 2.



try drinking the paint and cover the house in gin.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

fuck flushing, only ever botherd doin it if ive over fed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2012)

dura72 said:


> try drinking the paint and cover the house in gin.


That's blasphemes coming from a Scotsman!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2012)

deejay123 said:


> Would you say three times will be enough then yorkshireman?



3 times what mate?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Deejay!! What are you doing in here ya Fucking yank??? Lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

The concept oflegitimacy is a rather and vague and nebulous one, unlike legality itis not written in constitutions or other legal tomes, neither is itas easily measured as popularity or as obvious as power, using pollsor viewing government actions. Rather it is a widely held consensusby those who are governed that the government has the right, andtherefore privileges of rule, to continue to govern. This governingwill usually exist within a legal framework but not always. PeterCalvert ,(2002:5) Comparative Politics, says on the subject'Legitimacy means that a government is generally recognized to havethe right to do what it does. It depends, therefore, not on what thegovernment claims, but on whether that claim is recognized. The factthat a government is recognized as legitimate, whether by its owncitizens or by its peer states, gives it authority, which is theassurance that its commands will be obeyed.&#8221;.
In this essay I willshow various types of legitimacy and explain the differences betweenthe types, I will also show the problems that government can facewith regards to losing legitimacy and describe various reasons forthis happening.
It is generallyrecognized , based on Max Webers writings, that there are 3 forms oflegitimacy; traditional whereby a government or ruler has inheritedpowers such as the first off-spring of a monarch becoming king orqueen, charismatic or affectual where a government has taken power,often violently, and is accepted by the people as right andacceptable such as Napoleon or Hitler and lastly the legal rationalapproach whereby a government has gained and holds power throughmethods such as popular votes.
The first form Iwill approach is that of traditional legitimacy. The conceptencompasses royal succession as its most common although as timepasses all continuous forms of government can be seen as havinggained a tradition. It is referred to as being 'conferred by history,habit and custom' Government and Politics in Britain (John Kingdom,2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Edition: 4) and at its core needs the passage of timeto create it. Weber describes it 'the authority of the eternalyesterday' and is the 'mores sanctified through the unimaginablyancient recognition and habitual orientation to conform' PoliticalLegitimacy and the State (Barker, 1990:4. 
Traditional rulersfrequently have no need for legal justification or as their authorityor power rests on historical president and in many cases is wrappedup in religion; the ancient divine right of kings, it is an off shootof the patriarchal belief that natural order is absolute and correct.This style of government can be seen in many societies for examplemiddle eastern states. 
Crises can occurwithin the traditional sphere when new political ideas such ascommunism are introduced or when a different religious view may bemay be coming to a society. It may also be a result of mismanagementon the part of the ruler arousing the anger and revolt of the ruledwhether partly so in the case of the Magna Carta of 1215 devolvingsome power to the nobility or in full revolution such as theCommunists in Russia.
Webers 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]form of legitimacy is that of the charismatic or affectual. This ideais based on the view that a ruler is whole-heartedly desired by thepopulous and has their support to rule. Historical examples would beNapoleon and Jesus with more modern example being leaders such asHitler or Ghandi. This form is centrally based on the perceivedpersonality of the leader and their virtues : ' inspirational,heroic and unique' Comparative Government and Politics (Hague andHarrop, 8[SUP]th[/SUP] edtn:12). With this form the leader is thetotem of the people and is followed almost without question throughsheer force of personality. In this the leader is seen as forwardthinking and rejecting of historical president, although in somecases such as Hitler a belief that a previously existing state,whether in actuality having existed or not, will be regained and thepeople will achieve their rightful place. Either way the people aredriven and led at the same time. In many cases the reality of thepersonality of the person who leads is not especially charismatic buttheir rhetoric or public and contrived behaviour is the true drivingforce (Oakes, 1997). A spin doctor is used in modern politics oftento attempt to confer charisma to a politician; kissing babies ordressing in military uniform are common practices.
The main problemfaced by charismatic leadership is that it deteriorates on the deathof the leader although attempts may made to appoint a successor suchas in the case of North Korea that appears to be trying to create apatriarchal/traditional legitimacy. This approach in many casesfails.
A further reason forthe failure of this form can also be attributed to the 'routinizationof charisma'. In this concept the ' individual authority of aninspirational leader is transferred to a permanent office orinstitution' Comparative Government and Politics (Hague andHarrop,8[SUP]th[/SUP] edtn: 13). Again the success of this endevourvaries. If it succeeds then the following government will usuallyfall into the traditional or legal-rational spheres.
The legal-rationalform is that style of government most usually seen within westernliberal democracies and has at its core legality and regulations.This form is based on pre-existing offices similar to traditional butexisting within a framework of law whereby the ruler or government isalso subject to the rules; unlike traditional or charismatic rulewhere the rulers are the 'law' and can change without need forrecourse to a parliament for example. Legal-rational legitimacy canexist within the other two areas but below and conferred by theleadership. It is the legal and binding right to exercise power aswritten down in statutes, if applied to a nations rule it is a 'statebased in law' Comparative Government and Politics (Hague andHarrop,8[SUP]th[/SUP] edtn, 13).
The legal-rationalform is becoming more predominant in modern politics with manyliberal democracy leaders realising that there electorates arehappier when their nation-state is dealing with otherliberal-democracies and many would prefer other countries to conform;the embracing of democracy would seem to be the preferred style ofgovernment. 
Although this formis heavily dependant on legality it is not the only definingcharacteristic. Some nations although operating totally legally havenot been granted legitimacy or it has been removed at some point.This can happen if a government begins using policies that creatediscord to the point where the majority have lost faith in their'right to rule', it can manifest its-self in many ways from streetprotest and petitions to out-right civil war and serious civildisobedience. Governments have historically tried many ways to regainlegitimacy from aquiescence to brutal suppression although in thelatter it tends to inflame the populous and is usually frowned uponby other liberal-democracies although the former may be interpretedas weakness and be also be counter productive.
The crisis inherentin this 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] form are when the governed begin to reject thepolicies of the governing and confidence can be eroded to the pointwhere the rule is rejected, ignored or overthrown. In a westernliberal-democracy this can result in a vote of no-confidence in agovernment and can trigger early elections.
Webers 3 classicalviews are the most commonly used measurement of legitimacy althoughhe himself also suggested a 4[SUP]th[/SUP] category that of the'authority of the substantive policies or values'. In this it is thelegitimacy granted to a set of values or beliefs that are normativelyagreed to be correct or right by the majority. It is not the grantingof power to an individual or government but a belief that certainmodes of behaviour are correct and therefore do not require a legalfoundation as there correctness is obvious, its roots may be in atraditional belief or accepted morality. 'When people believe thatthe regime they support, their regime, is building communism, orfighting it, or preserving the national way of life, or achieving anIslamic state' Political Legitimacy and the State (Barker, 1990: 49).This legitimacy is not conferred directly to the state but instead 'by whatever body has the command of the legitimizing values'. Thepossible crises for this form is more likely to less obvious or ascataclysmic as it would require the removal of deeply held beliefsand values and this is usually conducted at a slow and gradual pace.
In conclusionlegitimacy is not legality although the two do go hand in hand and inthe normal course of events most legal governments will attempt tolegitimize their rule using various means that garners the support ofthe majority governed. Legitimation is the agreement that those whorule have the right to do so and their policies will be followed andobeyed. 'In any event, public opinion, not a law court, is the arenain which the battle for legitimacy' Comparative Government and theState (Hague and Harrop, 8[SUP]th[/SUP] edtn; 14).


----------



## dura72 (Nov 11, 2012)

read that ya cunts, ahve just spent 5 hours writing the fucker.


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Deejay!! What are you doing in here ya Fucking yank??? Lol


Yo man! Got mad love for the UK! Hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2012)

A fuckin * lad!!!!.......lol rather you then me mate...


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Well ok, I'll let you off!! Lol


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 3 times what mate?


Flushing 3 times in coco will be enough of a flush


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Flushing 3 times in coco should do u fine mate


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Flushing 3 times in coco should do u fine mate


Thanks man, cant contain the fucking excitement! Three more flushes!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you noticed any difference in your girls since the last update? Are you going to flush over the space of a week?


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Have you noticed any difference in your girls since the last update? Are you going to flush over the space of a week?


I have bro! They seem to be packing a bit more weight on over the past week since the last pic i showed you. Its the start of the 8th wk on weds so i'll send you a few more pics if ya want pal? Hairs are receeding a lot more now, gonna start the flush from tomorrow and they seem to like a watering every 3 days. There in 11L square pots and there averaging 2.5 L every watering!


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

anybody willing to give some advice for me. its my first time growing ?


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

And yes bro, flushing all next week then gonna leave them for 3 days after last flush so they dry out a bit and leave them in darkness for 48 hrs


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool mate, Yh send the pics on weds then pal. Wouldn't mind a nosey b4 the flush starts. You've done yourself proud fir your first time mate.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

deejay123 said:


> And yes bro, flushing all next week then gonna leave them for 3 days after last flush so they dry out a bit and leave them in darkness for 48 hrs


Yh mate spot on! It'll help speed up the drying a bit letting them dry out.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

madpotthead89 said:


> anybody willing to give some advice for me. its my first time growing ?


What you needing help with man?


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Cool mate, Yh send the pics on weds then pal. Wouldn't mind a nosey b4 the flush starts. You've done yourself proud fir your first time mate.


Thanks pal! Im actually looking forward to seeing how much il get per lady. Well by wednesday they will be already on flush period. Starting it tomorrow. Most trichs are cloudy now so im sure il be good to go from tomorrow?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Yh tmoro will be sound mate. Just keep your eye on the trichs, they can change fast.


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Woman mate lol i just went in to 4 week flowering but i ain't sure if they are budding like they should. I have 8 skunk #1 some are growing bigger than others i am using a 50ltr hydro tank.
Also using micro bloom etc and big bud. maybe if i upload a pic could you give me your thoughts. cheers fir the reply.


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh tmoro will be sound mate. Just keep your eye on the trichs, they can change fast.


Will do man! Thanks for all ur help bud!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

madpotthead89 said:


> Woman mate lol i just went in to 4 week flowering but i ain't sure if they are budding like they should. I have 8 skunk #1 some are growing bigger than others i am using a 50ltr hydro tank.
> Also using micro bloom etc and big bud. maybe if i upload a pic could you give me your thoughts. cheers fir the reply.


Lol sorry for the mix up! I saw your pics that you posted. They look fine to me, as their a sativa they will take longer to finish. So don't worry about it. Yours will look way different at 4 weeks than a quicker finishing indica.


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What a load of bollocks!
> 
> If anything it's the exact opposite.


So don't the fibre of the coco leave salt on and in it then?? Hydro has no medium so salt build up only happens in sides of res and pots??
That's what I read any ways. Flush longer in soil or coco


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

every site i look at tells me different flowering some say 9 weeks others say 14 weeks.. do you have any idea ? i suppose i should of known but the more i read the more i get confused lol. Thank you for your help


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

With sensi sk#1 theres a fair amount of phenos some as quick as 45 days i think, most going around 56. Ive grown out hundreds of sensi version, so whos ya got? the only two skunk#1 beans i would grow would be sensi or mr nice as im a fucker for growing out old school strains as close to the original as i can get.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

You might find that different pheno's finish at different times. Indica leaning Plants may finish in 9 weeks where sativa leaning may go 14 weeks. Your best not to even listen to the breeders finishing time, just use it as a guide. Let the trichs tell u when she's done.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> You might find that different pheno's finish at different times. Indica leaning Plants may finish in 9 weeks where sativa leaning may go 14 weeks. Your best not to even listen to the breeders finishing time, just use it as a guide. Let the trichs tell u when she's done.


Lol no way man, 14wks for sk#1 are we talkin about the same strain. Never have i had one go that long, they are quick finishers. Skunk #1 is somethig like 50/50, dunno what versions you've grown out closet but ive never heard of that strain going that long and ive grown it for years.


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

It is sensi feminized. I am only going on what i know you always learn especially the first time round. i aint for hopeful as i didnt get the temp right to start with and 2 of 8 are very small compared to her 6 ft sisters lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol no way man, 14wks for sk#1 are we talkin about the same strain. Never have i had one go that long, they are quick finishers. Skunk #1 is somethig like 50/50, dunno what versions you've grown out closet but ive never heard of that strain going that long and ive grown it for years.


I've never grown it jimmy. It's just with her saying that she read it can go 14 weeks, I put it down to pheno types mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

madpotthead89 said:


> It is sensi feminized. I am only going on what i know you always learn especially the first time round. i aint for hopeful as i didnt get the temp right to start with and 2 of 8 are very small compared to her 6 ft sisters lol.


Cant go wrong with sensi, atleast you have a good start. You will get different phenos some a quiet tall but still finish quick, 56 days 12/12 and they can come down in most cases.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I've never grown it jimmy. It's just with her saying that she read it can go 14 weeks, I put it down to pheno types mate.



Never with sensi mate other rips out there who knows, its a great strain in my book possibly one of the best out there still imo. An oldie but a goodie lol. If you've never grown it its worth a punt i think as its great value for money. She is an 8 weeker for sure mate.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

I just had a deek at attitude, it does spark my interest. I love proper old skool smoke.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah me too man, i love a good skunk and #1 from sensi seeds is a great one. I will be growing out their Northern Lights some time next year as its the closest to the original out there. Mr Nice ortega was also in the running as it a close as well but it hermies like fuck from what ive been told and read, wish i knew before i got the fuckers lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll give it a run sometime next year, my next run I've got some cherboom (Chernobyl x purple punch) and some swt3 x c99. Should be some killer smoke!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll give it a run sometime next year, my next run I've got some cherboom (Chernobyl x purple punch) and some swt3 x c99. Should be some killer smoke!



Yeah mate its worth a bash no doubt there. They sound like some corkers mate, ive c99 from bros grimm germing (pineapple pheno) been wanting to try that girl for a while so hoping for a nice one, or two.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

The sweet tooth3 x c99. It was the pineapple pheno female that was used for the cross. So I'm hoping for good things. Have u puffed c99 before? I've not, but herd it's really good. I've also got some swt3 x durga mata to play with. I see a future breeding project maybe.


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

glad got u guys to keep me right. i will know over the next couple of weeks and check the trchms. Thanks again .


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 11, 2012)

Well lads and ladettes, I'm off for the night, or I'll never get up for the bairns in the morning. Nighty night!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 11, 2012)

No mate, so im looking forward to doing so. The pineapple pheno sounds fuckin great so you should have something pretty decent, fingers crossed. Mine are just sprouting so a way to go yet, ive also decided to do some pollen chuckin this time round. Any nice fellas i think are worth it i'll move to a seperate tent, better than chcukin them and i might get lucky and find a goodun i should end up with a few out of these strains im growing so who knows.


----------



## madpotthead89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Night and thanks


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 12, 2012)

lol ha ha..


----------



## Krazyheed (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi troops ...it's £50 a qu in my area..nice bhudda cheese at the moment ..have my own on the go...glad to be part of the site ;^}


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

i just ordered some seeds off attitude. dinafem amnesia, blue widow, dinachem and got some white widows free. im going to get some dipsy and maybe dog seeds off bb by xmas to get them sexed towards the end of the next grow. my white russian are going to have to come down early due to new windows and stuff being done, i just hope they do it all quick so i can get back up and running


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder if anyone can match these hysterical prices.

£220-£300 per ounce.
£20 per 1.4-1.8 grams.


Granted it's usually decent stuff, once in a blue moon I'll get some dogshit stuff that I refuse but people wonder why I'm starting to grow my own?

South of England, what can you do? ¬_¬


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> I wonder if anyone can match these hysterical prices.
> 
> £220-£300 per ounce.
> £20 per 1.4-1.8 grams.
> ...


Made one big mistake already "people wonder why I'm starting to grow my own". Police probly be at ur door before u see the first bud lmao...gud luck


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Made one big mistake already "people wonder why I'm starting to grow my own". Police probly be at ur door before u see the first bud lmao...gud luck


thats the biggest mistake i made. i told one or 2 select mates but my selection wasnt too good lol. needless to say theres a shit load that know now. ive told the mouthy cunt now that im packing it in and selling my stuff. the fuckers only gone and asked me to sell him my light. im due a new bulb so i might knock £15 off the cost of a new light kit and sell it to him. that way he'll believe me and tell everyone that knows im growing that ive packed it in


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats the biggest mistake i made. i told one or 2 select mates but my selection wasnt too good lol. needless to say theres a shit load that know now. ive told the mouthy cunt now that im packing it in and selling my stuff. the fuckers only gone and asked me to sell him my light. im due a new bulb so i might knock £15 off the cost of a new light kit and sell it to him. that way he'll believe me and tell everyone that knows im growing that ive packed it in


Yeah m8, when people say trust no one they really mean it. I had a mate had to do the same thing, he sold a few things an told everyone he'd packed it in, think it prettying worked too


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Jealousy is a funny old thing, when its chop time and them in the know know you have ample supply they can soon change their tune when you tell them to sod off and they cant have free bud all the time lol. Best keep your shit to yourself in the long run.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Jealousy is a funny old thing, when its chop time and them in the know know you have ample supply they can soon change their tune when you tell them to sod off and they cant have free bud all the time lol. Best keep your shit to yourself in the long run.


yeh too true,,, a pal who i know just lost a 20k grow,, 60 plants,, not fuking happy now im on a parra incase he gets it into his own head that mines not far off, lol,.

jealousey is indeed a funny thing get u fucked over big time.

wer the fuk is chedz man


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh too true,,, a pal who i know just lost a 20k grow,, 60 plants,, not fuking happy now im on a parra incase he gets it into his own head that mines not far off, lol,
> 
> jealousey is indeed a funny thing get u fucked over big time.
> 
> wer the fuk is chedz man


You cant have long left mate ave ya, fingers crossed you get it down and gone before matey comes snooping lol. Aint seen the country bumkin for time, probably on another cruise the jammy cunt, i did get a txt with his new mobbie number but aint heard from him for a while. Hope hes doing alright.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You cant have long left mate ave ya, fingers crossed you get it down and gone before matey comes snooping lol. Aint seen the country bumkin for time, probably on another cruise the jammy cunt, i did get a txt with his new mobbie number but aint heard from him for a while. Hope hes doing alright.


yeh i tried ringing him all i get is his answer machine,, no ring now,, just his unrecognizable speech saying summet,, u try see if u get the same,,, wiped my phone yesterday and forgot to backup all the numbers ffs... try his number see if it rings jimmy lad,, i really need to talk to the dude,

yeh started the ripen on saturday, the plants havent been feeding all i been givin em one of me trays was full of water with the roots thru the bottom of the pot so i tiopped it out last nite and dident water them all teh pots weighed a ton,, should be better tonite, il feed em then.fuk root rot lmao

so yeh should have what? 10 days of ripen 4 days flush and 1 week dry then into jars, thats my thoughts,, ther just about to hit ther first brown,,
now ive added ripen for 1 feed could i not go bak to nirmal nutes for a week then ripen again for the 2 weeks? i trhink i need another week of normal nutes as i havent hit my first brown yet? what do ya think?or should i just carry on with ripen? and starting itb efore first brown is the correct thing to do?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

Ic3 only some of mine have there first brown, mine are day 51 from 12/12. I gave them ripen yesterday and that's them till not this Friday but the next and then the hard work starts


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing stopping you using both together if you want, especially if you think they need base nutes. I know sambo dont feed nowt but ripen for the last few weeks, ive only been using the stuff really for this grow so my thoughts on it have yet to be made up. Add a low does of bloom nutes and make the rest up with ripen for this week then go for ripen the last week if ya want then few days plain water. Yeah mate i'll try his number see if i can get hold of the knob lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Im sitting here doing my fav thing in the world, choppin lmao. Gonna be here a while ffs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nothing stopping you using both together if you want, especially if you think they need base nutes. I know sambo dont feed nowt but ripen for the last few weeks, ive only been using the stuff really for this grow so my thoughts on it have yet to be made up. Add a low does of bloom nutes and make the rest up with ripen for this week then go for ripen the last week if ya want then few days plain water. Yeah mate i'll try his number see if i can get hold of the knob lol.


i only started with 3ml per litre of ripen,, i was on 4ml per litre of boost and 40ml of a and b ( iuse a 10 litre feed)
so ur thinking as long as i keep tabs on ph,, adding boost at say 20ml and 20ml of a and b so half,, for the next week will do ontop of the ripen? i just thought i may be a lil early for it as remember i used the wrong bulb at the start so got a real slow start to em,, fuk sake man lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i only started with 3ml per litre of ripen,, i was on 4ml per litre of boost and 40ml of a and b ( iuse a 10 litre feed)
> so ur thinking as long as i keep tabs on ph,, adding boost at say 20ml and 20ml of a and b so half,, for the next week will do ontop of the ripen? i just thought i may be a lil early for it as remember i used the wrong bulb at the start so got a real slow start to em,, fuk sake man lol


No mate not too early for it, most of the lads from what i can gather do a long stint with the ripen, think i started a wk 5 but some use it earlier than that lol. Just gotta see what works for your grow. Im only using it to see if it can improve the taste really. Use it till your a couple of days from cropping and you should be fine mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No mate not too early for it, most of the lads from what i can gather do a long stint with the ripen, think i started a wk 5 but some use it earlier than that lol. Just gotta see what works for your grow. Im only using it to see if it can improve the taste really. Use it till your a couple of days from cropping and you should be fine mate.


okey dokey,, just gotta be sure not 100% savvy on it, new shit lol,., did u get hold of him or just his short answer message lol,, u cnt undertsnad what it says


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2407296View attachment 2407297
> 
> Im sitting here doing my fav thing in the world, choppin lmao. Gonna be here a while ffs.


hahah aye looks like a canny stint there jim...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

anyone ever crafter their own waterfarm? been looking and it fuckin riles me to pay near 60 sheets for a couple of buckets an pumps. 

think i've got most of the bits i need barring the buckets. 

anyone got any advice, are DWC better than waterfarms, can i run both off hydro nutes like advanced. any hydro nutes recommended over others?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2407296View attachment 2407297
> 
> Im sitting here doing my fav thing in the world, choppin lmao. Gonna be here a while ffs.


if i had grows like that i doubt id give it up and try anything else lol

yeah i got to tell every fucker that ive stopped. ive been moaning about all the troubles and saying its not worth it. when this is done ill tell them ive stopped and sold my shit. ill sell a light to the one and buy a new one. i might even get a 1000w if i cant afford the air cooled reflector. id like to see the difference with a 1K vs 600 side by side


----------



## dura72 (Nov 12, 2012)

afternoon spunkwads


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever crafter their own waterfarm? been looking and it fuckin riles me to pay near 60 sheets for a couple of buckets an pumps.
> 
> think i've got most of the bits i need barring the buckets.
> 
> anyone got any advice, are DWC better than waterfarms, can i run both off hydro nutes like advanced. any hydro nutes recommended over others?


ive never used a watefarm but i like the look on those auto pots and you can pick them up for £25 on ebay. im thinking of picking up 4 for my next run.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

i've tried them, wasn't that impressed, some of my nutes blocked the tubes with salt build ups. you can buy mine cheap if you want, i've got 8 pot system sitting doing fuck all.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've tried them, wasn't that impressed, some of my nutes blocked the tubes with salt build ups. you can buy mine cheap if you want, i've got 8 pot system sitting doing fuck all.


ok nice one mate. how much are you after for them? it'll take 2-3 weeks for me to get the cash together tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

i'll pm ya


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye looks like a canny stint there jim...


Aye sore finger time no doubt, i must get some decent trimming implements. Been using what looks like school sissors for donkeys lmao, they work a treat just a little tight around the fingers.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> okey dokey,, just gotta be sure not 100% savvy on it, new shit lol,., did u get hold of him or just his short answer message lol,, u cnt undertsnad what it says


 Answer phone mate, ive txt the twat so lets see if i hear owt, i'll let ya know.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've tried them, wasn't that impressed, some of my nutes blocked the tubes with salt build ups. you can buy mine cheap if you want, i've got 8 pot system sitting doing fuck all.


Snap lol, gonna use mine for some tommys and shit in the summer. As for DWC vs waterfarms cant see there being much of a difference in thos two, been thinking of trying out the waterfarms as it goes and seeing what they're like, look easy enough to knock together although ill prob just buy one, got too much happin for all that atm. Best nutes ive found in hydro was sensi but you know what happins when you start talkin nutes, we've all got out favs lol. 

Break time cuppa tea and jay then back to trimming, the joys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Answer phone mate, ive txt the twat so lets see if i hear owt, i'll let ya know.


YEH SAME AS I GOT,, could u understand wat he says? lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH SAME AS I GOT,, could u understand wat he says? lol


Not a fuckin chance lol, might as well be from timbuctoo. Why cant you lot who live in the mids/north talk proper like we southerners atleast you can understand us lot lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

have any of you used the advanced nutrient hammerhead, big bud and overdrive? i was thinking of replacing my canna for them to see if they're any good


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> have any of you used the advanced nutrient hammerhead, big bud and overdrive? i was thinking of replacing my canna for them to see if they're any good


Overdrive is good, that i do like i stopped the big bud a few years ago tho. Ive been wanting to try the hammerhead but just aint got round to it, last time i remembered to get some i asked the guy in my local hydro shop and he spouted off some tosh about it being contaiminated and they aint stocking it anymore. Think they are just anti AN tho as they dont stock hardly any of their nuteline up.


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever crafter their own waterfarm? been looking and it fuckin riles me to pay near 60 sheets for a couple of buckets an pumps.
> 
> think i've got most of the bits i need barring the buckets.
> 
> anyone got any advice, are DWC better than waterfarms, can i run both off hydro nutes like advanced. any hydro nutes recommended over others?


Dwc by Iws systems is the way forward. Pretty pricey but well worth it. Best hydro system on the market. Google it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> Dwc by Iws systems is the way forward. Pretty pricey but well worth it. Best hydro system on the market. Google it


LMFAO, undercurrent culture best hydro system out there..... google it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Overdrive is good, that i do like i stopped the big bud a few years ago tho. Ive been wanting to try the hammerhead but just aint got round to it, last time i remembered to get some i asked the guy in my local hydro shop and he spouted off some tosh about it being contaiminated and they aint stocking it anymore. Think they are just anti AN tho as they dont stock hardly any of their nuteline up.


that hammer head is instead of pk aint it? is the overdrive the same sort of thing as canna boost or is it an extra?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> Dwc by Iws systems is the way forward. Pretty pricey but well worth it. Best hydro system on the market. Google it


I bought the 12 pot system and set it up, turned the pump and all on and put it straight into the attic, the fuckin things as loud as a tractor, never used it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I bought the 12 pot system and set it up, turned the pump and all on and put it straight into the attic, the fuckin things as loud as a tractor, never used it


yeh them multipumps are noisey,, u may as well just give me the system pal. u dont need it

and jimmy ya cunt,, lol i aint got too badda northern accent,, moooved around wen i was young,, london for 6 yrs,, scotland for a yr,, but was too fucking cold in jockland so came home brrrr freezing horrible fucking place

if he replies lemmi know,, it was ringing before but now its just off,, i bet hes fucked of on holidy again


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah hammerhead is a pk boost, they change the ratios tho so dunno what it is now. TBH ive used many so called boosters over the years and i aint come accross one thats as good as its made out to be. I use what one calls "the mark one human eyeball" i gotta see results, and most of the time i dont. I seem to do just fine on base nutes. My last lot which was the previous pic had zero anything apart from base nutes and ripen. Still dont mean i wont try them tho lol, overdrive seemed to give me more resin production, it wasnt massive but they do look slighlty more frosty when i used that stuff so i would use again dunno much about canna now havent used anything from them in well over 10 years mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

At the end of the day what someone regards as the best may not be to someone else, all systems have there pros and cons and we gotta find the system that suits our lifestyle, hell i go on about nft yet its 30 years old if not more but still a fuckin great system and one of the best in my eyes lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah hammerhead is a pk boost, they change the ratios tho so dunno what it is now. TBH ive used many so called boosters over the years and i aint come accross one thats as good as its made out to be. I use what one calls "the mark one human eyeball" i gotta see results, and most of the time i dont. I seem to do just fine on base nutes. My last lot which was the previous pic had zero anything apart from base nutes and ripen. Still dont mean i wont try them tho lol, overdrive seemed to give me more resin production, it wasnt massive but they do look slighlty more frosty when i used that stuff so i would use again dunno much about canna now havent used anything from them in well over 10 years mate.


yorkie gave me sum powders mate,, makes your buds rock solid, great stuff, i ran it last grow but not this one, seems eevry fuckers using ripen but nobody has much knowlegde of it,, it must be sambo letting the secret of his success out at the same time,, same as early in the yr we was all runing TTs beans lol
we always do shit at the same time, 
http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2870313/End+of+Watch+2012+DVDRip+XviD-Lum1x-.html

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2870905/Skyfall+2012+Cam+New+Source++XviD++Feel-Free.html

im keeing better tabs on my PH now,, seems i ben doin em at 7.0 all thru the grow, im keepingit at 5.8/9 now spec with all this shit im throwing in the res

im def gunna get a wilma and use airpots in it,, only a 8 pot one tho,, dwc is too costly, i like the airpots but cant be arsed wioth the feeding,, i think a wilma will do just rite, il ad a few airstones to the res, get this shit down


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah hammerhead is a pk boost, they change the ratios tho so dunno what it is now. TBH ive used many so called boosters over the years and i aint come accross one thats as good as its made out to be. I use what one calls "the mark one human eyeball" i gotta see results, and most of the time i dont. I seem to do just fine on base nutes. My last lot which was the previous pic had zero anything apart from base nutes and ripen. Still dont mean i wont try them tho lol, overdrive seemed to give me more resin production, it wasnt massive but they do look slighlty more frosty when i used that stuff so i would use again dunno much about canna now havent used anything from them in well over 10 years mate.


im still trying to find a good boost. i think it does something but i only really notice a difference when i start using pk13/14. ive only used canna and GHE nutes and fancied a change


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie gave me sum powders mate,, makes your buds rock solid, great stuff, i ran it last grow but not this one, seems eevry fuckers using ripen but nobody has much knowlegde of it,, it must be sambo letting the secret of his success out at the same time,, same as early in the yr we was all runing TTs beans lol
> we always do shit at the same time,
> 
> im keeing better tabs on my PH now,, seems i ben doin em at 7.0 all thru the grow, im keepingit at 5.8/9 now spec with all this shit im throwing in the res
> ...


MH last week or so will makes ya buds that more dense and frosty. Whats this yorkies special formula lol, i can see him around his cauldron mixing his potions, ill find out what hes got. Yeah it was rob n sambo that got me onto the ripen so thought id give it a bash, jurys still out for me ill know in a week just how these buds taste. Keep ya PH there and youll ave no issues mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im still trying to find a good boost. i think it does something but i only really notice a difference when i start using pk13/14. ive only used canna and GHE nutes and fancied a change



Yeah i mean if you think it works for you keep running it mate, i just aint found one that makes much of a difference, not to say i never will tho.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Im gonna smash this fuckin laptop to smithereens, cunting thing i fuckin hate the bastard.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh them multipumps are noisey,, u may as well just give me the system pal. u dont need it
> 
> and jimmy ya cunt,, lol i aint got too badda northern accent,, moooved around wen i was young,, london for 6 yrs,, scotland for a yr,, but was too fucking cold in jockland so came home brrrr freezing horrible fucking place
> 
> if he replies lemmi know,, it was ringing before but now its just off,, i bet hes fucked of on holidy again


Cost me a right few quid that did so hopefully ill get somewhere for it next year. Not easy movin that sorta shit around, at the min got that, two 4 pot wilmas and two 9 pot wilmas lol

i reckon the wilma would be the job for u ic3, bit of a lazy bastard like myself lol. Airpots and airstones should help too, can't do no harm


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Sambo check yr mail, i need to know man otherwise i aint going too lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> MH last week or so will makes ya buds that more dense and frosty. Whats this yorkies special formula lol, i can see him around his cauldron mixing his potions, ill find out what hes got. Yeah it was rob n sambo that got me onto the ripen so thought id give it a bash, jurys still out for me ill know in a week just how these buds taste. Keep ya PH there and youll ave no issues mate.


i aint got a MH bulb m8,, so im dula spec all the way lmao,, il see with the ripen too,, u adding normal nutes along site?



Mastergrow said:


> Cost me a right few quid that did so hopefully ill get somewhere for it next year. Not easy movin that sorta shit around, at the min got that, two 4 pot wilmas and two 9 pot wilmas lol
> 
> i reckon the wilma would be the job for u ic3, bit of a lazy bastard like myself lol. Airpots and airstones should help too, can't do no harm


for sure,, wen ur done with the nine poty or 2x 4 pots let me know mate we'll sort summet out the 9 pots and 4 pots are ideal for my space



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sambo check yr mail, i need to know man otherwise i aint going too lol.


he aint answering my emails neither if ig fucker!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Every cunts on a disapearing act all of a sudden lol, i did use both starting at week 5 then last 10 days just ripen then couple days plain water. Anyone into simpsons or family guy type of toon then the full english starts tonight might be worth a watch, im gonna lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

Ill keep ya in mind ic3, could maybe have a 4 pot I don't need, m8 mighta been lookin it to put in with the other one but ill find out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Every cunts on a disapearing act all of a sudden lol, i did use both starting at week 5 then last 10 days just ripen then couple days plain water. Anyone into simpsons or family guy type of toon then the full english starts tonight might be worth a watch, im gonna lol.


just got a reply of him so he myust be checking his emails

yeh TTT,billy,chedz,w dragon, all fucked of man weird

question,,., just striped some chicken thighs/legs to do sum sweet n sour with chips for tea,.. stil fair bit of meat and skin left on the bones, i canmake soup with this yes? how?


Mastergrow said:


> Ill keep ya in mind ic3, could maybe have a 4 pot I don't need, m8 mighta been lookin it to put in with the other one but ill find out


nice 1 buddy lemmi know wat u want for it. i dont need the pots


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope you aint asking me about soup, i fuckin dont know lmao. Tip tops the chef and he's probably sweating his bollox off in the kitchen. Fuck me i aint done zero trimming all afternoon lol, sitting here with a tray of buds to get through and still one plant left from this batch. Doing it in stages, fuck hittin it all at once. 5 left and i might let them go til the end of the week.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 12, 2012)

Turnip, carrots, leek, tatties, lentils and split peas or broth mix and a couple of chicken stock cubes. Simmer for a couple hours. Job done. Lovely hame made soup! Yum!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Got this bitch to do tonight, fallen over, now thats a good sign lol. Laters girls, ive got work to do .


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 12, 2012)

Is that Exo jimmy?


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 12, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> LMFAO, undercurrent culture best hydro system out there..... google it.


for small grow rooms they are great. People near me love em


Mastergrow said:


> I bought the 12 pot system and set it up, turned the pump and all on and put it straight into the attic, the fuckin things as loud as a tractor, never used it


not sure how it's loud? It only runs for half an hour every eight hours


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Is that Exo jimmy?


No mate, my PE cut ive been running for a while.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 12, 2012)

Some weight on it!! Were they all like that?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

kweed85 said:


> for small grow rooms they are great. People near me love em
> 
> 
> not sure how it's loud? It only runs for half an hour every eight hours


Ur fuckin balls lad, the airpump runs 24/7, keepin bubbles in the pots, hence it known as..DWC multipot bubbler


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur fuckin balls lad, the airpump runs 24/7, keepin bubbles in the pots, hence it known as..DWC multipot bubbler


True it does but I don't find it loud at all not unless you sleep in your grow room. If you run a a/c unit that's much louder. Plus you actually don't have to have the air pump on 24/7. Only on filling


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur fuckin balls lad, the airpump runs 24/7, keepin bubbles in the pots, hence it known as..DWC multipot bubbler


do you use an air stone in the wilma mate? is it loud? im going to give mine a go next time

@kweed dont you have to have the air stone on constant to supply the roots with oxygen?


----------



## rogue^smoker (Nov 12, 2012)

Calling all experts i need your help, if the police were to take say 18 plants 3 weeks into flowering, is there any way they can prove weither they came from cuttings/clones or from seed???, the reason is this, lets say a friend of mine got arrested for 18 plants which is abit much for personal use, now he's saying that they came straight from seed and they were a mix bag with a 50% chance of male and female which would take it down to 9 being female and 9 being male which would take it down to personal use, i really need to know if a expert could prove how they were grown, any help would be most useful


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2012)

Logically I wouldn't imagine the police will keep the plants around long enough to be able to counter an argument like that by checking the plants. They will count them, then bin them no doubt, or burn them, or sell em to there mates, lol.


----------



## kweed85 (Nov 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you use an air stone in the wilma mate? is it loud? im going to give mine a go next time
> 
> @kweed dont you have to have the air stone on constant to supply the roots with oxygen?


I personally have it on 24/7 but done research on this and many people found no difference weather on timer or on constantly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

rogue^smoker said:


> Calling all experts i need your help, if the police were to take say 18 plants 3 weeks into flowering, is there any way they can prove weither they came from cuttings/clones or from seed???, the reason is this, lets say a friend of mine got arrested for 18 plants which is abit much for personal use, now he's saying that they came straight from seed and they were a mix bag with a 50% chance of male and female which would take it down to 9 being female and 9 being male which would take it down to personal use, i really need to know if a expert could prove how they were grown, any help would be most useful


ive thought about this,same type of argument but was going along the no ther males i want to start a seed buisness route, they wont carry them on to grow nor will they test them, theyl have been put strate in the skip with all the equipment as they dpp



DST said:


> Logically I wouldn't imagine the police will keep the plants around long enough to be able to counter an argument like that by checking the plants. They will count them, then bin them no doubt, or burn them, or sell em to there mates, lol.


yeh they doo m8

WELL WELL WELL, just been up to my room and DAMN thats sum sticky dence shit,, was soo tempted to snip a bud but i resisted temptation, lol,, thers this extra cloa that grew just leaning out the pot lol,, most have a lean on with the stands and tying up,, ther heavy as fuk,

well chuffed, noticed a brown hair or 2 also, started with low nutes, 25ml boost 25 ml a and b plus 40ml ripen. ph 5.8 wikid n wild!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 12, 2012)

rogue^smoker said:


> Calling all experts i need your help, if the police were to take say 18 plants 3 weeks into flowering, is there any way they can prove weither they came from cuttings/clones or from seed???, the reason is this, lets say a friend of mine got arrested for 18 plants which is abit much for personal use, now he's saying that they came straight from seed and they were a mix bag with a 50% chance of male and female which would take it down to 9 being female and 9 being male which would take it down to personal use, i really need to know if a expert could prove how they were grown, any help would be most useful


I don't think the police give a shit either way male/female. Think about it, it becomes illegal as soon as you germ the seed or grow the clone. They'll probly have your mate for the 18 just cos no matter the sex the plant is illegal young/mature male/female. The seed bank idea is all fine if you've got a business plan probly some kind of legal document from your lawyer and Fuck nose all what else you'd need to pull that off. Just my thought on the topic.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they doo m8


yeh they do.....what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2012)

rogue^smoker said:


> Calling all experts i need your help, if the police were to take say 18 plants 3 weeks into flowering, is there any way they can prove weither they came from cuttings/clones or from seed???, the reason is this, lets say a friend of mine got arrested for 18 plants which is abit much for personal use, now he's saying that they came straight from seed and they were a mix bag with a 50% chance of male and female which would take it down to 9 being female and 9 being male which would take it down to personal use, i really need to know if a expert could prove how they were grown, any help would be most useful


If they find a propagator they'll assume they were clones, it is best to say that it's a first time grow, 1 and only, bought seeds from the internet.
It looks better if it's mentioned in court that they weren't clones, clones = repeat harvests in their eye's. 

Copper's and court's don't know about 50/50 ratio or feminised seeds, don't waste your breath. The more you say that they don't know teaches them and makes you look like some kind of 'Dr Greenthumb' boffin and fucks you in court.
To them a plant is a plant and that's it, take the plant count on the chin and play as dumb and remorseful as possible.

If you make out that it was a one time grow to last you all year, an eighth a day for a year and you've got your plant count as personal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2012)

Evening boy's.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2012)

Also what else was found in your house? Baggies? Scales etc? as all of these items can change they way your case is looked at


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 12, 2012)

Evening yorkie!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do you use an air stone in the wilma mate? is it loud? im going to give mine a go next time
> 
> @kweed dont you have to have the air stone on constant to supply the roots with oxygen?


No airstones in mine m8, I'm goina try stopping the roots getting to the res nxt run, goina rap the pots inside with loadsa root matting

the idea is to keep the pump on full to oxygenate the roots. Think it's maybe even the 18 pot DWC I got but definitely the 18 way air pump is louder than my 8" fan and filter


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> No airstones in mine m8, I'm goina try stopping the roots getting to the res nxt run, goina rap the pots inside with loadsa root matting
> 
> the idea is to keep the pump on full to oxygenate the roots. Think it's maybe even the 18 pot DWC I got but definitely the 18 way air pump is louder than my 8" fan and filter


my little air pump in my fish tank is loud as fuck. i got to wedge it between the stand and the wall to stop it vibrating so much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 12, 2012)

ur all way overthinking shit,, the police dont give a fuk about excuses ect if u been cought cultivating dont say NOTHING they dont wanna hear reasons,, thats upto the court,, not the police, dont matter wat u say u aint gunna get a lesser charge or not charged,, why talk to them in the interview? lol its your RIGHT to say fuk all,, and that you should do, dont give them reasons and excuses and then time to fuk u up. say nothing nothing NOTHING!

belive me this criminal shit i know about 

DST they do,, as is yes they do indeed throw ur shit in the bin my local police station has a skip outside in the gates,, i regulry see duckting and other nice things in ther


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

The man might not write sensibly, but he talks sensibly, lol. Indeed, "NO COMMENT" all the way with the girls in blue.



IC3M4L3 said:


> ur all way overthinking shit,, the police dont give a fuk about excuses ect if u been cought cultivating dont say NOTHING they dont wanna hear reasons,, thats upto the court,, not the police, dont matter wat u say u aint gunna get a lesser charge or not charged,, why talk to them in the interview? lol its your RIGHT to say fuk all,, and that you should do, dont give them reasons and excuses and then time to fuk u up. say nothing nothing NOTHING!
> 
> belive me this criminal shit i know about
> 
> DST they do,, as is yes they do indeed throw ur shit in the bin my local police station has a skip outside in the gates,, i regulry see duckting and other nice things in ther


you ever thought about having a rummage! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

that's what i tell my missus, if the worst happens say NOWT. 

few snaps for this ghost town...

View attachment 2408570
View attachment 2408571View attachment 2408572View attachment 2408573View attachment 2408575


----------



## Krazyheed (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I agree mate...fair weather friends are a pain in the arse.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 13, 2012)

ye they are cunts


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2012)

Fucking Talktalk are a bunch of fucking mongoloids, cant even spk english ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

DST said:


> The man might not write sensibly, but he talks sensibly, lol. Indeed, "NO COMMENT" all the way with the girls in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> you ever thought about having a rummage! lol.


lol its inside ther carpark wit lekki gate,, yes we did think about it but with all that security i think id get caught THEN they might ask what do i want it for,, me saying tomatoes i dont think will be believable, . yeh and say fuk all to police they aint interested, they just charge u or not the excuses save them for the court



Saerimmner said:


> Fucking Talktalk are a bunch of fucking mongoloids, cant even spk english ffs


 u get a paki call centre? ahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2012)

u get a paki call centre? ahaha[/QUOTE]

Kinda, i got 23 different ppl over 1hr 20mins from philippines, india, pakistan, england, malaysia etc an out of the 23 only 2 cld speak passable english


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> u get a paki call centre? ahaha


Kinda, i got 23 different ppl over 1hr 20mins from philippines, india, pakistan, england, malaysia etc an out of the 23 only 2 cld speak passable english[/QUOTE]

and they stil never fixed it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

BalkBalk eh.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Kinda, i got 23 different ppl over 1hr 20mins from philippines, india, pakistan, england, malaysia etc an out of the 23 only 2 cld speak passable english


and they stil never fixed it?[/QUOTE]

Nope as im not a customer they pretty much refused to deal with me so i put complaints into both OFCOM and Trading standards lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's what i tell my missus, if the worst happens say NOWT.
> 
> few snaps for this ghost town...
> 
> ...


Very tasty don, whats this 7nbit wks now, how long you going with her?. 
Im sitting here still choppin, house stinks to high heaven, got joss sticks burning all over the place and ive run out of bread so cant make a sarnie. Getting hungry but cant go out stinking like this, might look into paper suits.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very tasty don, whats this 7nbit wks now, how long you going with her?.
> Im sitting here still choppin, house stinks to high heaven, got joss sticks burning all over the place and ive run out of bread so cant make a sarnie. Getting hungry but cant go out stinking like this, might look into paper suits.


If you ever need a hand trimming jus gimme a shout mate, often bored with nothing to do n not too far from ya lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

it's 9 weeks on friday jimmy lad, still not decided if i'll chop her before i go to the cup or when i get back. it's lairy strong now so not sure might do a bit of both. trichs are looking a bit milky. if i leave it 10 weeks i'll be in a coma till crimbo. have to leave the missus to either water them or manage the drying/jarring up. not sure i want her doing the latter. ah fuck man i dunno, see how they look friday i guess. 

have yerself a quick rub down with some olive oil that'll take the smell off and leave you with a nice greasy sheen lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmy lad, did wat u said,, made a fresh res with ripen and halof strength a,b,boost, ther getting dence mate one has a huge cola growing out the bottom but its drooped out the pot lol il have to tie it up later,, noticed couple of brown hairs too,, so im thinking the PE will be ready same time as the EXO,, conveniant,, i resisted the temtatation to cut a bud of anddry it too,, grr


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> If you ever need a hand trimming jus gimme a shout mate, often bored with nothing to do n not too far from ya lol


Now ya tell me sae after im near done lol. I was gonna leave some and do them on the weekend but the wifes got her cous staying ffs so ive been on a mission mate lol. Up till late choppin like a loon and been on it all morning and ive more less cracked by end of day. Fucking forgot you were just over rd sort off lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's 9 weeks on friday jimmy lad, still not decided if i'll chop her before i go to the cup or when i get back. it's lairy strong now so not sure might do a bit of both. trichs are looking a bit milky. if i leave it 10 weeks i'll be in a coma till crimbo. have to leave the missus to either water them or manage the drying/jarring up. not sure i want her doing the latter. ah fuck man i dunno, see how they look friday i guess. have yerself a quick rub down with some olive oil that'll take the smell off and leave you with a nice greasy sheen lol


Oh im a week behind lol, thought you were comming up 8, Id get her indoors to do the watering as well, fuck let mine do the dry and jar. No olive oil although i have a bottle of crsipndry dunno if that works lol, found some cookies so ill be good till she gets in then she can go to maccys ds for me lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> jimmy lad, did wat u said,, made a fresh res with ripen and halof strength a,b,boost, ther getting dence mate one has a huge cola growing out the bottom but its drooped out the pot lol il have to tie it up later,, noticed couple of brown hairs too,, so im thinking the PE will be ready same time as the EXO,, conveniant,, i resisted the temtatation to cut a bud of anddry it too,, grr


Just watch the PE, she has a tendancy for a bit of mould if the buds are real heavy n dense. Its nothing major ive had it in a few plants from different crops but my humidity is always around 50% so bit high, but i dont see it in other strains often so im saying its her lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 13, 2012)

50rh to high for drying...oops! What's it ment to be?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just watch the PE, she has a tendancy for a bit of mould if the buds are real heavy n dense. Its nothing major ive had it in a few plants from different crops but my humidity is always around 50% so bit high, but i dont see it in other strains often so im saying its her lol.


yeh shes getting solid as fuk m8,, my room humidty is normally about 40% id have to get my humidty thing in ther, all white hairs so cant pull her yet lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> 50rh to high for drying...oops! What's it ment to be?


During flower i like to keep it below 50% especialy when they are packing on the weight 40 is the target but anything below 50 lowers your chances of mould. The PE buds are real chunky fuckers and im thinking its the humidity is a bit high for them. Only seen a bit of mould on a few which aint bad but id like it lower, so ill need to sort that.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh shes getting solid as fuk m8,, my room humidty is normally about 40% id have to get my humidty thing in ther, all white hairs so cant pull her yet lol


40s good mate, just watch her tho, if you start to see leaves dying back check the buds out asap. Doesnt happin alot of the time with her but ive noticed the last few times there seems to be one with a little amount.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

Isn't mixing ripen and bites counter productive? Thought ripen was a flush product?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Isn't mixing ripen and bites counter productive? Thought ripen was a flush product?


Ill be fucked if i can find any info on the bottle lol, think your supposed to start it on wk 5 so like you say i would be naff it thats its main job lol, im hoping it improves tatse as that what ive been told.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

i use it and it says to use for the last 10 days its 6ml per L. it says not to give them other nutes
week 7 is when i start giving it to them, week 5 is when i start giving them pk


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i use it and it says to use for the last 10 days i think its 8ml per L, ill check later and tell you if its any different. it says not to give them other nutes


I used it the other night, it says 5ml per ltr, there's also a wee chart thing on it that I couldn't really understand lol. Not long going thru it in hydro systems with big res's, not than dear anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

Think its 5-6ml and every other feed with water inbetween. I know I've burnt mine afore feeding every go. does improve taste but I'm near sure its a flush n sweetener.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i use it and it says to use for the last 10 days i think its 8ml per L, ill check later and tell you if its any different. it says not to give them other nutes


Cant see anything on mine except it says its a late flowering nute, so its not a flushing agent then going by that. Cant see where it says cant be used with other nutes on mine tho mrt wheres that, i might need glasses tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

View attachment 2408746
heres the chart i used


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I used it the other night, it says 5ml per ltr, there's also a wee chart thing on it that I couldn't really understand lol. Not long going thru it in hydro systems with big res's, not than dear anyway


i didnt think anyone would have read it that fast. i edited my post when i checked my chart lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think its 5-6ml and every other feed with water inbetween. I know I've burnt mine afore feeding every go. does improve taste but I'm near sure its a flush n sweetener.


 Well i hope some cunt knows what it supposed to do lmao, these fuckin lables ffs. Wouldnt be much use if its a flush tho ,still given it a feed at the same time, makes no sense to me that. A few guys use it near off from the start, i just added it last few wks then last couple days plain water, im not a heavy feeder tho with ro.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i use it and it says to use for the last 10 days its 6ml per L. it says not to give them other nutes
> week 7 is when i start giving it to them, week 5 is when i start giving them pk


Pretty much what I've done this grow mrt, gave them ionic boost, the pk one around week 5 and the ripen week 7


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well i hope some cunt knows what it supposed to do lmao, these fuckin lables ffs. Wouldnt be much use if its a flush tho ,still given it a feed at the same time, makes no sense to me that. A few guys use it near off from the start, i just added it last few wks then last couple days plain water, im not a heavy feeder tho with ro.


Ive read it's a complete replacement for ur bloom nutrient


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Pretty much what I've done this grow mrt, gave them ionic boost, the pk one around week 5 and the ripen week 7


im going to start giving half of my plants ripen from today and keep feeding the other half with full nutes. i got to chop down a week friday beacuse im having new widows put in. they came up to measure today. we told them we wouldnt be in but they said they can measure them from outside. i just ignored anyone knocking my door. they'll be near 9 weeks on 12/12 then i think, they took an extra week to show signs of sex tho


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive read it's a complete replacement for ur bloom nutrient


The NPK ratios dont look that it could, not on its own. It says on mine its a late flowering nute, so bascally a boost of sorts to me anyway not a complete base nute replacement.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

i dont think its supposed to replace the nutes. its the change in the nutes it takes in to tell the plant its dieing. i dont know how it does it, perhaps it mimics decomposing plants. talking on here with a come down aint good lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The NPK ratios dont look that it could, not on its own. It says on mine its a late flowering nute, so bascally a boost of sorts to me anyway not a complete base nute replacement.


I read that on growell jimmy, every site probly says something different, last 10-14 days on its own will do for me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I read that on growell jimmy, every site probly says something different, last 10-14 days on its own will do for me



Theres no N in it so you couldnt replace your base nutes with it mate your girls wouldnt thank you for it. They still need some N in flower so giving them none at all wouldnt be good. It has PK so its a late boost of sorts, it cant be a flush if its giving PK at the same time either.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Theres no N in it so you couldnt replace your base nutes with it mate your girls wouldnt thank you for it. They still need some N in flower so giving them none at all wouldnt be good. It has PK so its a late boost of sorts, it cant be a flush if its giving PK at the same time either.


 My tanks weren't empty when I added ripen there was still a good 20-30 litres in them and I never drained them so there probly still gettin some other nutes, ahh well we'll see how things go, all good at the min anyhow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

well im just adding low level nts with the ripen,, il check tonite if ive burned them to death

on another note playing black ops 2 on pc,, rather good

so wat we sayin on the ripen with nutes or not?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> My tanks weren't empty when I added ripen there was still a good 20-30 litres in them and I never drained them so there probly still gettin some other nutes, ahh well we'll see how things go, all good at the min anyhow



Just cant see how ripen can be replaced with these NPK ratios as a complete bloom feed 0 6 5. The NPK ratios tell you all you need to know mate, if your happy with that thats all that matters as its your grow. I wouldnt replace my bloom nutes for thos, but thats just me i guess.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just cant see how ripen can be replaced with these NPK ratios as a complete bloom feed 0 6 5. The NPK ratios tell you all you need to know mate, if your happy with that thats all that matters as its your grow. I wouldnt replace my bloom nutes for thos, but thats just me i guess.


Each to there own eh, even so it's only the last 10-14 days plus they been let go an extra week. It also says no need for flushing with ripen. I'd rather give ripen for the last week or more than just plain water. But as I say m8 each to there own, it's goina grow either way lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just cant see how ripen can be replaced with these NPK ratios as a complete bloom feed 0 6 5. The NPK ratios tell you all you need to know mate, if your happy with that thats all that matters as its your grow. I wouldnt replace my bloom nutes for thos, but thats just me i guess.


its not ment to feed them mate. its the same thing as flushing them at the end. thats why it says last 10 days


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 13, 2012)

It breaks dwn the nutes left and.makes.it.easier for the plant to digest.in the last 10 dys,also supposed ro increase resin production and improve taste


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive read it's a complete replacement for ur bloom nutrient


Thats all i got from ya lol, so i took it thats what you ment "complete" like your ditching your bloom nutes and just running ripen.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah for the last week or so just ripen has enough init on its own but its not a complete bloom nute like i thought you ment mate. But dont think of ripen as a flush lads it isnt as its adding PK, so its a mini pk boost with a few extras thrown in. Thos who flush will still want too but thats up to you. As its just a pk boost (with extras) you can also use it with base nutes, theres nothing stopping you.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 13, 2012)

I read this once upon a time..



> Ripen is a finishing solution to be used in place of your usual nutrient during the last two weeks of flower. It will assist the ripen process and the removal of unwanted salts.
> 
> 
> GHE Ripen acts in two ways. It flushes unwanted nutrient salts from your harvest leaving you with a clean finished product with excellent flavour and aroma whilst at the same time gives the plant a strong signal that it is approaching harvest. This assists in the plants final swelling and ripening process.
> GHE worked on this product for many years before perfecting it and it is highly recommended.





jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah for the last week or so just ripen has enough init on its own but its not a complete bloom nute like i thought you ment mate. But dont think of ripen as a flush lads it isnt as its adding PK, so its a mini pk boost with a few extras thrown in. Thos who flush will still want too but thats up to you. As its just a pk boost (with extras) you can also use it with base nutes, theres nothing stopping you.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

see all this contradictory shit, thers never just a straight answer,, after last night checking my shit im happy that its not long to go, il finish this culdren of boost a and b and just use the ripen,.

i heard it gives the plant a signal that its time to die sorta thing,,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2012)

.......How do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2012)

Evening Yorkie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

evenin,

right on cue, whats your take on ripen yorkie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

just been digging and found this info, mentions ripen but has a few canny bits of info about bits n bobs. sorry it's a long read. 

*
taken from http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/fertilizing_.html 

Fertilizing belongs to one of the most important gardening duties. Yet many cannabis cultivators do not know when the right time is to fertilize, how much to use, or how often. This is in part also caused by the lack of information supplied by the companies selling the fertilizer. To further complicate matters the recommended dosages are often quite confusing and tempt customers to use large amounts of fertilizer! If cultivators lack experience or, despite a good amount of gardening knowledge, they cannot find the cause of certain plant symptoms, it is very likely that they are constantly overfertilizing the plants.

To put an end to this negative trend, and because our strains grow perfectly well with only small amounts of fertilizer, we would like to share important tips from our many years of cultivation experience. By following these guidelines fertilizing your plants can become a secure routine and not a matter of life and death for your plants.

Lets start with the small print on the bottles. What many do not know: the recommended EC value is based on osmosis water with an EC of 0,0!

Example: Ionic recommends an EC of 2,0 for flowering in hydroponics. From this value the cultivators must deduct the EC of their tapwater in order to calculate the actual recommended dosage. Let's say your water has an EC of 0,6. Then we calculate 2,0  0,6 = 1,4 EC. The recommended maximum dosage is therefore 1,4 EC.

Canna and other Dutch companies generally recommend even higher values. So the necessity of being aware of this formula is quite apparent. Although one really must ask how the plants should survive long term on values of 2,0  2,2 EC, most customers actually use such strong dosages in their grow because they are unaware of this essential information. The result is not only a waste of fertilizer in hydroponic set-ups. Plant care also becomes much more complicated and problematic. Regular flushings with water are necessary at such high EC levels. On the one hand the plants grow very fast (they stretch, get leafy, etc.), and on the other hand they develop complex symptoms of over- and underfertilization from the high salt content in the substrate. In the end massive overdoses of nutrients lead to a high risk of mold in the flowering phase, reduced levels of resistance against pests, lower yields, and possibly pose a health risk from radioactive traces in the cannabis (from phosphate).

Soil

For the cultivation on soil there is a common rule among cultivators to use 50% of the recommended dosages. Growers follow this rule without actually knowing what salt concentration they are feeding their plants with. For soil cultivation an EC meter is the most important tool to find out what the proper dosage is. This is why everyone who values their plants should not save on this rather moderate investment of 50,- Euros!

To demonstrate how important the EC value is we have tested 5 popular types of fertilizer. Only the fertilizer for flowering was selected because during this phase growers fertilize the most (after the motto: more fertilizer = more yield) and during this part of the life cycle plants become increasingly sensitive to excess salts.

Before we look at the results it is important to understand one thing: generally one should never fertilizer more than 0,8 EC on soil. That's why the first important step is to find out what the EC of your tapwater is. In this example we are using a 50-50 mix of osmosis water and normal tapwater to get 0,43 EC. Obviously, if you have a value over 0,8 in your tapwater you have to lower the EC value through filtration. For small gardens it´s sufficient to use a Britt Filter if you do not have the money to buy a household osmosis filter (approx. 150,- Euros). The Britt filter can reduce the EC value by 0,15-0,20. Another alternative would be to buy 5L bottles of mineral water when you fertilize. Good mineral water has approx. 0,25 EC.

Here are the test results on our water with 0,43 EC (measured on Hanna Dist 3 meter).

General Hydroponics

One Part Bloom

(N-P-K: 2-4-7)

Recommended min. dosage (Hydro): 8ml/1L or 1,5 EC

Recommended dosage on soil: "less" (?!)

Frequency on soil: every second watering

* 2ml/1L = 1,30 EC

* 4ml/1L = 2,00 EC

* 0,5ml/1L= 0,70 EC

The amazing thing about these instructions is the inaccuracy of the amount to fertilize on soil. What does "less" mean? If we were to use the common rule and mix 50% of the recommended dosage we still get an EC of 2,0! That would lead to immediate symptoms of overfertilization. Even at 25% of the dosage we are still in the danger zone. With 0,5ml/L or 6% of the recommended dosage we finally have a safe solution! This example shows how important it is to have an EC meter at hand.

Canna

Terra Flores

(N-P-K: 10-9-19)

Recommended dosage: 5ml/1L

Frequency: 1-3 x weekly

* 5ml/1L = 1,83 EC

* 2ml/1L = 1,05 EC

* 1ml/1L = 0,76 EC

Out of interest we tested the dosage of 5ml/L. If you were to give your plants this dosage they would not be very happy about it. Surprisingly, the manufacturer recommends this high salt level for soil cultivation  a level that is not even used in most hydro grows! The ratio of nitrogen and potassium is quite dangerous in this fertilizer. Both minerals are present in high amounts but flowering cannabis plants cannot store excess N and K as easily as phosphorous and magnesium. At 20% of the recommended dosage we can water with a safe nutrient solution.

Ionic

Bloom

(N-P-K: unknown)

Recommended min. dosage (Hydro): 7ml/1L

Recommended dosage for soil: 1,0 ml

Frequency: no info

* 3,5ml/1L = 1,62 EC

* 1 ml/1L = 0,81 EC

At least the manufacturer offers an EC value for soil cultivation. But, again, if you don't have an EC meter and mix 50% of the dosage the plants are overfertilized. At 15% we found the correct dosage. The downside is that the N-P-K values are not disclosed on the label which is below standard .

AlgoFlash

Flower

(N-P-K: 4-6-7)

Recommended dosage: 4ml/1L

Frequency: every second watering

* 2ml/1L = 1,38 EC

* 1ml/1L = 1,00 EC

* 0,5ml/1L = 0,75 EC

This concentrated and excellent fertilizer is a good choice for cannabis cultivation  but it is also dangerously potent. Even half the dosage is still too strong and it has to be diluted to 12,5% before we get the ideal value of 0,75 EC. If you have a higher EC level in your tapwater you can water with only 10% and get good results.

Feeding frequency on soil

Apart from the actual salt concentration of the nutrient solution the frequency and amount you water is an important aspect. Generally, cannabis plants prefer small but regular feedings. "Small" means in our case a moderate level of 0,6-0,8 EC. You can compare fertilizing to real mealtimes. People also get a stomach ache when they overeat. It's much healthier to eat small meals regularly. In the same way cannabis appreciates getting small portions of nutrients that can be "digested". So watering high dosages of fertilizer is like force feeding. But plants aren't pigs that have to be fattened.

With a nutrient solution of 0,6-0,8 EC you can't do much wrong unless you make a mistake with the feeding frequency. That's why it´s important to wait 7-10 days after fertilizing and observe the plants. How are they taking up the nutrients? Do they need a bit more or are they looking healthy enough? A slight deficiency can be easily leveled out (and does not impair flowering) but overfertilization causes irreparable damage. As you learn to observe the plants you will develop an intuitive understanding and can read small signs of nutrient deficiency that signal the best time to apply a mild nutrient solution.

How we fertilize during flowering

To provide the plants with many useful nutrients we first lower the EC level of the water to about 0,45 EC. With this level we either mix a nutrient solution of 0,55 EC and water with this solution every 5 days, or we mix a solution of 0,75 EC and water that every 8-10 days.

If we use this feeding plan during a typical 70 day flowering cycle a plant receives approx. 5 fertilizations with the maximum dosage of 0,75 EC. Why only 5 times? Because in the last 2 weeks of flowering you should stop fertilizing. Let the plants use up the stored nutrients in the plant tissue and soil naturally. In the last weeks before harvest the plants are practically "dying" and absorb only small amounts of nutrients.

Ripen

This product from General Hydroponics is a real "calorie bomb" with NPK: 0-6-5 and 2,5% magnesium. It's almost a complete fertilizer. In cannabis cultivation Ripen is a good choice for fertilizing extreme Sativas that quickly respond to nitrogen with unwanted stretching, leafy buds, and retarded flowering. Ripen assists in halting vegetative growth in tall plants quickly during pre-flowering. It can be applied in soil grows with quality potting soil during flowering to accelerate bud development and up till the final 15 days before harvest. Since it does not contain any nitrogen, use it during early flowering only if you have the plants growing in fresh soil and sufficient pot size, so that they have a source for their minimum requirements of nitrogen. The recommended dosage is very high (4-5ml/L) so please check your EC levels for the correct dosage.

What you should watch out for

The quality of the soil and size of pots decides a great deal about the nutrient needs of your plants. If you use strongly pre-fertilized soil it´s possible that your plants don't require any additional feeding till harvest! A good example are organic grows that use composted material with a high mineral content (like manure, etc.). Some manufacturers sell very potent soil mixes that are almost toxic in their pure form. An example is All-Mix from Plagron which has 2,4 EC! If your pots are too small compared to plant size or maturity you will find that your plants quickly suffer from nitrogen deficiency. Another factor is light intensity. A fluorescent grow cannot be compared to a sodium vapor grow. More light means bigger plants and higher nutrient requirements.

Watering amount

Not only the EC but also the amount of nutrient solution determines salt levels in the soil. The amount you water should not exceed the normal requirements of the plant. If a grown cannabis plant in your garden uses 500ml water daily then you should water that same amount with the nutrient solution. Never fertilize on dry soil!

Outdoor

Outdoors the quality of the soil, plant size, and climate play an important role in nutrient uptake. It's best to fertilize when warm/sunny days are predicted so that the plants can transform the nutrients directly into growth. Due to plant size the most common deficiency is nitrogen. This deficiency is easy to detect: first the leaves lose their leaf shine and become dull, then the lower sun leaves start to yellow, these symptoms gradually move upward and affect more leaves, in advanced stages the lower leaves dry up and die and the plant has yellowed up to the shoot tips. A flowering fertilizer with a good amount of nitrogen (like AlgoFlash) should be used when nitrogen deficiency appears during or after sexing. When a deficiency is already apparent you can use a higher EC of about 0,9-1,0 to compensate the low level of nutrients quickly.

The second most common deficiency is phosphorus which is required in large amounts for root and bud growth. Phosphorous is stored generously in plant tissue so that if you have a regular feeding plan the plants will get enough phosphorous to last till harvest even when feeding stops about 2 weeks beforehand.

Things to consider

Always purchase high quality fertilizer from reputable companies such as General Hydroponics, Hesi, Bio Bizz, Canna, AlgoFlash, Compo, etc. With these fertilizer brands you will have the guarantee of a product that contains high grade minerals and nutrients that are easily absorbed by the plants. As you can see, fertilizer is not expensive when used at the proper dosage. All of the fertilizers we tested can be used without problems as long as the dosage is correct.

Some growers claim that their plants are thriving on very high EC levels and have no problems whatsoever. There are mainly two reasons for this assertion:

1. These are strains that are genetically predisposed to grow under high amounts of fertilizer (in another article we will elaborate on this)

2. The cultivator does not recognize the negative symptoms/damage from overfeeding (this occurs quite often)

We hope that these guidelines will assist cultivators in growing healthy plants and harvesting generous crops in a more plant and environment friendly way. Mandala growers will especially benefit from these tips because our strains are very efficient in nutrient uptake and grow extremely well with only minimum amounts of fertilization. In the second part, coming soon, you can read what makes Mandala strains so vigorous and easy to grow.

Questions? Our support team will be happy to answer any questions that you may have. Please understand that we can only respond to customers growing Mandala strains.

Fertilizing during the vegetative period

Quick tips:

1. Use good size pots with quality soil instead of small pots & bad soil and fertilizing a lot to compensate for the lack of nutrients. If you give the plant enough natural nutrients in the soil then you don't need to fertilize for the first 25-30 days of growth.

2. Never fertilize seedling or plants that are only 10-14 days old if you grow on soil!

3. Do not stretch commercial soil with a lot of perlite/vermiculite/hydroton/coco coir etc. This only reduces the amount of available nutrients. Don't fill the bottom of the pots with stones/hydroton. The roots grow down and need a substrate that holds water at the bottom. Good potting soil like Compo Sana Universal already contains enough additives for a balanced air-to-soil ratio and roots get plenty of oxygen. If you are growing outdoors in very compact soil then you should add 20-25% perlite for a better air-to-soil ratio.

4. The same rules on EC levels during flowering apply here as well. Do not water with more than EC 0,8.*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

just been to me plants, seems ther not having any problems taking the ripen with low level nutes and boost, got my first brown now so will just be ripen from now till finish am on day 45 so not long to go woopdedooda

no black bits on the leaves anywer jimmy lad so looking good,, and i must say that PE is one dence mother fucker


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 13, 2012)

just been up for a look. i started giving 4 of the plants ripen and im going to feed the rest till the end


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2012)

5 mins.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 mins.
> 
> View attachment 2409127


what the fuck is that yorkie lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> what the fuck is that yorkie lol


lol just got the picture up on the screen and our little en went eeeeerrrrhhhh nasty


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2012)

What's the stuff in the middle? And is that just grease at the sides? lol

yorkie explain..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

oven roasted trout covered in almonds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2012)

I was looking into Ripen the other day and I'm on the fence until I can find out properly what's in it, I'm not exactly sure what it's supposed to be doing.




I agree with the 'feed your plants when they want it, not when the bottle say's', I can read plants pretty well I think and I'm comfortable feeding with double figure salts.


I can definitely run higher EC than what the article states and have no detrimental effects, my last good feed ((0-52-34 2 weeks before 12/12 flip) was 5.2 I think. That was right on the edge they wouldn't have taken any more, well the big one wouldn't.


They won't get another good feed now until they've been flowering for 2 weeks, once they go for the first push for size from forming buds.
That feed will be high EC but more potassium (0-52-74).


Then a big fat shot of potassium at week 5 (0-0-40) for the second swell, at a push a touch at week 6 as a hardener but I doubt it'll need it.




I've watched my plant's long enough to be able to see the plant go through the stages of it's life cycle, I feed hard and clean when the plant needs it the most and fuck all in between. In between they get plain water or Cal/Mag, Nitrogen and Trace.




I think all commercial nutes are over-priced and under-dosed, it's a bullshit industry comparable to the health supplement/protein shake market.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2012)

A week flowering today.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

yeh the ripen got no N in it so expect yellow leaves, hence y im feeding a low dose to give it that small amount of N along side the ripen but no more after today


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

Ripens nothing more than a late PK boost lads, its GHE version of AN overdrive, very similar except overdrive has a tiny amount of N and no flavour inhancers where as ripen has that in it. Its no magic juice its simply used at the end to give a little PK when you drop the PK 13/14 from your schedule, ripen then takes over giving a little pk and improving taste. Thats it from what i can make out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 13, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ripens nothing more than a late PK boost lads, its GHE version of AN overdrive, very similar except overdrive has a tiny amount of N and no flavour inhancers where as ripen has that in it. Its no magic juice its simply used at the end to give a little PK when you drop the PK 13/14 from your schedule, ripen then takes over giving a little pk and improving taste. Thats it from what i can make out.


SO...........?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO...........?


Now you know. Makes no odds anyway, i use from week 5 so i dont follow the bottle, im more interseted to see if it improves taste only reason im running it.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO...........?


It's snake oil basically, lol.


----------



## kane01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Been reading ur comments bout the ripen and found this just thought I'd share :
500ml Ripen Product Details:
500ml Ripen is a comprehensive plant nutrient that is used in the final days before harvest to speed up and enhance the ripening process, remove toxins and improve quality and taste in your final produce. Ripen acts on many levels:
It gives the plant a signal that it is coming to the end of its life. The plant reacts by speeding the ripening process.
It forces the plant to reinforce its defences and thus increase its active principles.
It brings to the plants all the mineral salts they need, in a form easy to assimilate.
In case of a previous accumulation of nitrate or microelements, it helps metabolise these residues, which will improve the taste of the crop.
It increases the active principle in medicinal plants. When you are growing a plant for its medicinal properties, this is the nutrient of choice to boost the concentration in the final product.

500ml Ripen Usage:
Use Ripen in the final 7 to 10 days prior to harvest. When using Ripen please note that it is quite acidic and will lower the pH of the soultion so add Ripen before adjusting your pH level.
Add Ripen to water at a rate of 50ml per 10 litres and feed your plants as normal. If using Ripen with soil only use the ripen soluton every second day and feed with water in between.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A week flowering today.....
> 
> View attachment 2409329
> 
> View attachment 2409332View attachment 2409333


looking spot on them yorkie. think the back right one might just surprise you, looks a touch more developed than the other two in terms of bud, obv not colas. you top them all ? the small two look classic xmas tree shape.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 14, 2012)

there looking good yorkie


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning doc, how are u? I put my big bang, ww and 2 blue angel up to flower last night. Also 1 Exo that I've been experimenting on. I super cropped her hard lollypopped her. I'll get pics up hopefully today if I get my computer back.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 14, 2012)

where did you ut your laptop to get fixed


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

In the pc shop down the road from me. How?


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 14, 2012)

just thought you might have been threw my bit lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh right. Nah mate. The shop is 2min walk from my house, I hate not having my laptop. How was that stuff you had, what was it called?...the doctor. Any good?


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 14, 2012)

its good man the blue cheese was better tho


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

What kinda weed is there floating about your bit fir sale?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking spot on them yorkie. think the back right one might just surprise you, looks a touch more developed than the other two in terms of bud, obv not colas. you top them all ? the small two look classic xmas tree shape.



The big one is the 'lemon' leaner, the back one the 'AK' and the front one the 'Livers'. I topped the big one in late veg and left the other 2 normal, they have had most of the fan leaves removed though. The big one has had all it's fan leaves removed and has been thinned out quite a lot, I need to give it another trim today becasue it just keeps wanting to branch from the bottom (Apical dominance on that one is very strong, perfect for scrog). 


The fan leaves on the 'AK' leaner don't get much bigger than the regular leaves so it looks sparse and it's put a bit of a stretch on this last week so that's why it looks like it has more bud even though it actually has less bud mass than the other 2. It does have a slightly different shape to it's buds than the other 2 though, it seems to have something up it's sleeve but I'm not sure what yet.


The 'Livers' leaner has the most offensive smell, deep and musky fruit. The 'AK' leaner I think is going to have the resin production, even though it doesn't smell very much it makes my fingers stick together the most when I rub the stem.


They all have a slightly 'Lemon Haze' freshness to the smell but towards the back end, as you take a big hard sniff the first thing that you get are strong dark fruits with a haze undertone coming in after.


The 'Livers' is more like a deep plum and the 'Ak' a light cranberry. The big one is my favourite by far though, It is perfectly in between I was thinking yesterday about raspberry but it's a little too full bodied for raspberry all though very close.


It actually smells like a big bag of fresh, ripe cherry's mate no fucking about!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

I got some tin snips from Wilko's yesterday and DIY'd myself a reflector for my cooltube from a spare bog standard 'Dutch Barn' type one, cut the wings off the dutch barn and bolted em to the hooks for the shitty cooltube one.

Now I'm utilising my 600w properly without wasting shitloads of light, time to pack on the weight!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The big one is the 'lemon' leaner, the back one the 'AK' and the front one the 'Livers'. I topped the big one in late veg and left the other 2 normal, they have had most of the fan leaves removed though. The big one has had all it's fan leaves removed and has been thinned out quite a lot, I need to give it another trim today becasue it just keeps wanting to branch from the bottom (Apical dominance on that one is very strong, perfect for scrog).
> 
> 
> The fan leaves on the 'AK' leaner don't get much bigger than the regular leaves so it looks sparse and it's put a bit of a stretch on this last week so that's why it looks like it has more bud even though it actually has less bud mass than the other 2. It does have a slightly different shape to it's buds than the other 2 though, it seems to have something up it's sleeve but I'm not sure what yet.
> ...



ripe cherries! excellent. think all will give something quite nice if different from each other. gonna get that with first gen pips. bet that biggun makes excellent hash/ extract. deffo want a snip back off ya when the time comes fella.

been looking for a beast to try my new DIY DWC out with


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

morning ladies, quiet a deate on the ripen, im at day 46 so from now its ripen alone, one of my plants is slightley behind the others but im sure she will ctach up, cant fucking wait 2 weeks till the chop hopefully

on another note, woke up with half a fat lip this morning, was fine at 3am, any ideas? and no the missus dident give me a dig in the night!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

Afternoon fella's!! Fucking wounded man... just went to see if my laptop was fixed. The guy says it's a bloody write off!! The graphics accelerator is melted over the motherboard. Supposedly a fault that all hp dv 9000's experience. Great time of year to need a new comp!!!....Not!. auch well rant over. Hope youz are all cool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Motherboards are made from plastic and the graphics accelerator is a chip made from silicon encased in aluminium.

Aluminium has a melting point of 600'C and silicon has a melting point of 1414'C. 



Your laptop may well be fucked but I'll put my left knacker on the guy chatting shit about the graphics chip melting over the mobo!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo want a snip back off ya when the time comes fella.


About a week and it should be good to pass on mate, I intend to pot up the clones today.

I'm going to have to find a couple of worthy homes for the spare ones that are surplus to requirements.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

belter lad! i'm sure you'll have no trouble finding homes for them  smelly fingerez all round lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> About a week and it should be good to pass on mate, I intend to pot up the clones today.
> 
> I'm going to have to find a couple of worthy homes for the spare ones that are surplus to requirements.


il take 3 yorkie m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il take 3 yorkie m8


Get yer veg box out then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il take 3 yorkie m8


In fact I've just remembered there's a dude in your spare room, you don't have space to veg em yet!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Paper suit delivery, fuck yeah!

I've only waited 2 weeks for the cunts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact I've just remembered there's a dude in your spare room, you don't have space to veg em yet!


a lassy pal over the rd is going a small3 plant grow with my 250hps and other bits n bobs,, i tld her, i get 1 plant she gets 2,, so im good for space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

lmao. my mates always joking we should get some, he normally brings a change of clothes, then he just has a stinking bag of clothes on the bus


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao. my mates always joking we should get some, he normally brings a change of clothes, then he just has a stinking bag of clothes on the bus


paper suite? wtf u want one fo them for,, i know ur city is dirty as fuck but DAMN thats over kill yorkie lmo


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Motherboards are made from plastic and the graphics accelerator is a chip made from silicon encased in aluminium.
> 
> Aluminium has a melting point of 600'C and silicon has a melting point of 1414'C.
> 
> ...


Cheers yorkie. I'm now going back to the shop to tell the fucker to prove it's that, that's fucked. The screen flickered and went off. he said that's why it done that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> paper suite? wtf u want one fo them for,, i know ur city is dirty as fuck but DAMN thats over kill yorkie lmo


Because young Padawan, when you have mad skill's and grow 'stink to high heaven' genetics you can't water em in your own clothes any more. 
Hell I haven't been able to go in the tent and have a poke about without getting a bath and a scrub from the scourer on exit in about 3 weeks! 

Shit just sticks to your arm's and clothes without you realising, now it's on the door handles and the wall as you brushed past coming into the living room. Job's fucked, your house now stinks of fresh, flowering cannabis to everybody except you.

I've 'nipped to the shop' for some skins one time half way through trimming when I didn't use suits, that is a mistake you'll only ever make once I can tell you!
Shitting myself in case a copper comes in while I'm getting served, young girls and mums rushing from the shop holding their hands over their mouths gipping and a couple of local smackhead's are latching onto the rotten Ganja stench that they think is coming from your pocket giving it "ere.....mate smells good that. Fuck me you must have plenty, sort a guy out"!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

what the perfect ph for coco? just got my first ph meter so im kinda curious, my mix is sitting at 6.3.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> what the perfect ph for coco? just got my first ph meter so im kinda curious, my mix is sitting at 6.3.


5.8 matey

have u calibrated the pen first?



The Yorkshireman said:


> Because young Padawan, when you have mad skill's and grow 'stink to high heaven' genetics you can't water em in your own clothes any more.
> Hell I haven't been able to go in the tent and have a poke about without getting a bath and a scrub from the scourer on exit in about 3 weeks!
> 
> Shit just sticks to your arm's and clothes without you realising, now it's on the door handles and the wall as you brushed past coming into the living room. Job's fucked, your house now stinks of fresh, flowering cannabis to everybody except you.
> ...


 lol i do have good gentics ya plum i think ur forgetting what im growin so good for 3?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

only paper suit IC3 has seen is the one they let you out in on sunday morning  nee laces in your shoes  

just fuckin with ya man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers yorkie. I'm now going back to the shop to tell the fucker to prove it's that, that's fucked. The screen flickered and went off. he said that's why it done that


He certainly needs to explain it better than that, it doesn't make sense, get him to physically show you the damage and explain it properly and take a photograph to post here.

If it is fucked beyond repair regardless then bring it home with you and put it in your bin, don't let him keep it to strip for parts.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

no, i thought it came pre-calibrated. i suppose i just mix up the powder with 250 ml of water and adjust the screw? how often do i need to calibrate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i do have good gentics ya plum i think ur forgetting what im growin


Mad skill's mate!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no, i thought it came pre-calibrated. i suppose i just mix up the powder with 250 ml of water and adjust the screw? how often do i need to calibrate?


no,see on the bak thers a tiny screw, should have come with a tiny screw driver too. get your buffer and dip the pen in, and adjust the screw to watever the buffer is, so if its 7.0 buffer turn the screw to 7.0 then your pens ready to go

add all ur nutes first before ph and mate,, DROPS is all u need o adjust seriously tiny drops


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> no, i thought it came pre-calibrated. i suppose i just mix up the powder with 250 ml of water and adjust the screw? how often do i need to calibrate?


Not even once a year mate but it's wise.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mad skill's mate!


that i have got ahaha,, these are sum dence nugs pal, so lemmi know wen them are eady yeh? whats the time scale? and what are they?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He certainly needs to explain it better than that, it doesn't make sense, get him to physically show you the damage and explain it properly and take a photograph to post here.
> 
> If it is fucked beyond repair regardless then bring it home with you and put it in your bin, don't let him keep it to strip for parts.


That's the thing mate. He said it's a write off, and then says "I can do a data recovery for you, so you can get your pics and music" I asked how much. He said " if you leave me the laptop I'll do it for free" I don't have a clue, so I probly am getting the pissed ripped right out of me!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's the thing mate. He said it's a write off, and then says "I can do a data recovery for you, so you can get your pics and music" I asked how much. He said " if you leave me the laptop I'll do it for free" I don't have a clue, so I probly am getting the pissed ripped right out of me!


how is it a rite of wen he can stil to data revoery? hes doin it for free thinkikng ul leave him the "written off laptop"

get it bak, was only the screenw asent it?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

Yh ice it was. He said he can remove the hard drive, put my stuff on a usb pen? Yh mate the screen flickered and went off. The lights on the comp still come on but screen doesn't. Fuck nose man!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh ice it was. He said he can remove the hard drive, put my stuff on a usb pen? Yh mate the screen flickered and went off. The lights on the comp still come on but screen doesn't. Fuck nose man!


sounds like just the lcd, 50 qwid fix? hes trying to fuk ya, what u should hev doen is try plug it into a monitor or a tv via the vga socket, then u know if its the screen or ur gpu, most likely the lcd


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that i have got ahaha,, these are sum dence nugs pal, so lemmi know wen them are eady yeh? whats the time scale? and what are they?


About a week or so and they're clones of my big pheno. The cherry smelling, pink bud one.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm going to get it now. I'll try that when I get back.
@ yorkie. I can't post pics of the damage mate. I'm on my mobile, can't ul pics from this .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3 is right, go get the cunt back and tell him what I told you about chips being made from silicon so it's impossible for it to melt to the mobo.

He's having your pants down for a screen mate!

It'll take him 5 mins to pull the hard drive out and 20 more mins to get your shit off it, in return he gets a laptop that needs a new screen. The new screen will probably cost him about 20-30 quid, an hour to replace it and hey presto he's got a lappy he can flog for 200 sheets!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

so you dwc lads, whats the crack with the buffer shit, is it essential? i'm getting the impression i can't just wing it like i do in coco...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

ive got 2 packets of calibration powder, one at 6.8 and one at 4.01 why is there two different ones? why arent they both 6.8? also it says i should mix the entire pack with 250 ml of water...can this solution be kept or do i turf it and could i just use half the pack with 125ml of water? btw iv gota bottle of ph down thats never been opened but its out of date, will it still be of any use?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so you dwc lads, whats the crack with the buffer shit, is it essential? i'm getting the impression i can't just wing it like i do in coco...


buffer is for the calibration of your ph pen don? u dont add it to the res or anything, only for making sure ur pen gives the rite reading, or am i on the wrong trackon what ur talking about



dura72 said:


> ive got 2 packets of calibration powder, one at 6.8 and one at 4.01 why is there two different ones? why arent they both 6.8? also it says i should mix the entire pack with 250 ml of water...can this solution be kept or do i turf it and could i just use half the pack with 125ml of water? btw iv gota bottle of ph down thats never been opened but its out of date, will it still be of any use?


some pens use dual calibration,, use the 6.8 one,, yeh u can keep the buffer,, but mines liquid not powdermmm follow the instructions and calibrate your pen to 6.8 then u know its bang on, throw it in bin mate i got heaps of buffer i can always sort u out if u need it.

ph down is a acid so out of date im unsure, but if its been unopened seal instact id say its orite..

chocolate weetabix,, yummmyyyy


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> some pens use dual calibration,, use the 6.8 one,, yeh u can keep the buffer,, but mines liquid not powdermmm follow the instructions and calibrate your pen to 6.8 then u know its bang on, throw it in bin mate i got heaps of buffer i can always sort u out if u need it.
> 
> ph down is a acid so out of date im unsure, but if its been unopened seal instact id say its orite..


cheers mate , i'll just do it now and see what it says.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cheers mate , i'll just do it now and see what it says.


np,, it may be alreay correct but mine wasent, iits just look if it is, but best to do so,, i did mine was reading 4,4 turne out to be 7.0 so as u see, it needs calibrating


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah IC3 i know nixy about it to be honest, i've got the same pen as dura just got. was wondering as it's been sat for years, should i just use the sachet n see what happens?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah IC3 i know nixy about it to be honest, i've got the same pen as dura just got. was wondering as it's been sat for years, should i just use the sachet n see what happens?


Eye, best be safe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

A thermometer come's in handy as well boy's.

The back of the sachets should tell you what PH the solution will be at different temps.

It can throw it out a bit if your water's quite cold, get some room temp going on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Wounded, I've lost me trimming scissors.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

wont the buffer be different depending on the water you mix it with?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

turns out the pen was calibrated perfectly and my tap water is 7.0..after i add my nutes it drops to 6.2...i tried adding some ph down, just a wee bit , but i musta put too much in coz it went to 3.1 so i just emptied it down the bog and i'll try again but with only a tiny drp of ph down. fuck me i only put a tiny bit in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> turns out the pen was calibrated perfectly and my tap water is 7.0..after i add my nutes it drops to 6.2...i tried adding some ph down, just a wee bit , but i musta put too much in coz it went to 3.1 so i just emptied it down the bog and i'll try again but with only a tiny drp of ph down. fuck me i only put a tiny bit in


How much water are you PH'ing Dura?

A 10 Litre bucket and you should be working with single drops of 'up and down' at a time, even less when it get's close.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a plastic chopstick to drip my drops in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PH pen instructions say's to use both powders in 4 steps to calibrate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> turns out the pen was calibrated perfectly and my tap water is 7.0..after i add my nutes it drops to 6.2...i tried adding some ph down, just a wee bit , but i musta put too much in coz it went to 3.1 so i just emptied it down the bog and i'll try again but with only a tiny drp of ph down. fuck me i only put a tiny bit in


should have just used ph up matey,, i use a 10litre bucket and literaly its drops,, ul get used to it 

don yeh ul need to calibrate the pen and maybe change th batteries or giv em a wiggle at least i did with mine



The Yorkshireman said:


> PH pen instructions say's to use both powders in 4 steps to calibrate.
> 
> View attachment 2410105


na only on dual calibration pens, ive never used both with mine,, u calibrate it to 7 it will be rite, 

they say calib to 7 then use the lower amount, if thats rite it confirms its working,, lol fuk that


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

10 litre bucket, i'll pick up an eye dropper from the chemist the morra to help. tbh i'll have to leave the bucket fora cpl hours until it heats up a bit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> 10 litre bucket, i'll pick up an eye dropper from the chemist the morra to help. tbh i'll have to leave the bucket fora cpl hours until it heats up a bit.


An eye dropper might be too big mate, you want drops to fall at their natural size. If you push even a little bit it'll end up pissing you off as you'll be back and forth till it's right.

A few (3) cocktail sticks with the point bitten off are good, dip and drop. Once you suss out the size of the drop I mean you'll understand, smaller is better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na only on dual calibration pens, ive never used both with mine,, u calibrate it to 7 it will be rite,


I've got the exact same pen as you and that's the instruction book that comes with it.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

i take it we're talkin about raindrop sized amounts here?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i take it we're talkin about raindrop sized amounts here?


Lol, smaller mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Give it a go with the pointy end of a pencil and then you can work from there.

A couple of go's and you'll know how big a drop will move it how far.

In fact a pencil with the lead nipped out of the end would be perfect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds proper finnicky. Glad its a once in a blue moon job


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sounds proper finnicky. Glad its a once in a blue moon job


Once you get the hang of it it's ok.

I can bang on a 10L bucket in less than 5 mins.

They're starting to drink so I'm on every 3 days, that'll end being every 2 in full swing..


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

ph has went to 6.1 just now as the water heats up a bit....thinking it mite not need adjusted at all at this rate.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

whats the score with checkin the ph of the run off? does it tell you anything relevant?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> whats the score with checkin the ph of the run off? does it tell you anything relevant?


Yeah, it tells you the Rough PH of your medium rather than the water you are putting in.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> whats the score with checkin the ph of the run off? does it tell you anything relevant?


it'll just show you how much the ph is changing going through your substrate. i'd make sure you run off tray is clean before checking it tho, ive noticed a build up of salt in mine from evaporation.

i got some of those pipets off ebay. i tried making my nutes up in a 2L bottle at the start but i had to start using the 15L bucket and then its only a few drops to get it to the right ph. when im giving them near full strength nutes i dont need to ph, i find its only at the start when im using rhitzonic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

For example when I opened a brand new bag of Plagron soil the water was going in at 6.5 and coming out at 5.9.

Hence I had to flush it a little for the first few waters after transplant.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol see you lads have got the cheap chink ph pens I had 1 to start with there utter bollocks lol....you do need both powders to caliberate it propa dura read the instructions I no there shite an don't make much sense lol but it kinda tells you how to do it....also your ment to use ro water or your mixers ph will be off so ur pen will be off, I ordered 500ml of eBay mixed um up then kept um in little pop bottles so I could 're-use....also them cheap fuckers your best calibrating about once a fortnight I used to an it was always .2 out. Also to get a propa reading it takes ages with them you have to keep retestin till it finally stabilizers 

Best thing I ever did was gettin a decent ph pen!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Also if a drop is to much when ph'in best thing to do is get a little eye dropa an full with water then put a drop or 2 in that then use that to drip in the weaker mix....and always write ya start ph down an finish, how much ya mixin an how many drops so saves you guessing an fuckin it up an saves time you can skim back an look how many drops it took you before then after abit you can just remember roughly how much ya need...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

You in canna dura?.....owt from 5.5 to 6.2 is good I only shoot for 5.8 incase me pen is out by a point or 2 either way.........Id love to have tap at 7 mate you will find the more base notes you add the more in the safish zone you will be an not even need to bother mine is near enough 8 I always have to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Getting more complicated by the post here 

so next question, is the water in my dehumidifier reverse osmosis water?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah mate its canna coco im using with cana nutes a+b and pk13/14. it looks like its gonna be fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> also them cheap fuckers your best calibrating about once a fortnight I used to an it was always .2 out. Also to get a propa reading it takes ages with them you have to keep retestin till it finally stabilizers
> 
> Best thing I ever did was gettin a decent ph pen!


You must have got a dud mate, Mine cost me 6.50 and it's spot on every time.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Getting more complicated by the post here
> 
> so next question, is the water in my dehumidifier reverse osmosis water?


Lol it's a piece of piss mate in coco, dwc is abit trickier I've ready at diff stages you do diff phs cos at different stages the ph will drift somethin to do with the plant using different stuff more at diff times an shit lol enjoy mate.......yeh that water is sound mate.



dura72 said:


> yeah mate its canna coco im using with cana nutes a+b and pk13/14. it looks like its gonna be fine.


You will be mate I've always said 7 is perfect for canna all the lads that don't ph an do good will all be around that......you got the rhiz? That raises it loads so you might have to early veg when that's goin in at full but after that you'l be laughing mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Getting more complicated by the post here
> 
> so next question, is the water in my dehumidifier reverse osmosis water?


No mate, it's just the condensed moisture from the air in the room.

Why do you ask that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wondered, ill be quizzing you guys in a week or so. Think ill soldier on with my cheapo pen at first, those things are pricey as.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

run off is between 6.1 and 6.5...... is that ok?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> the ph will drift somethin to do with the plant using different stuff more at diff times an shit



"Why Does pH Change?
The ratio in uptake of anions (negatively charged nutrients) and cations (positively charged nutrients) by plants may cause substantial shifts in pH. In general, an excess of cation over anion leads to a decrease in pH, whereas an excess of anion over cation uptake leads to an increase in pH. As nitrogen (an element required in large quantities for healthy plant growth) may be supplied either as a cation (ammonium - NH4+) or an anion (nitrate - NO3-), the ratio of these two forms of nitrogen in the nutrient solution can have large effects on both the rate and direction of pH changes with time. This shift in pH can be surprisingly fast.
Daylight photosynthesis produces hydrogen ions which can cause the nutrient acidity to increase (lowering the pH). At dusk photosynthesis stops and the plants increase their rate of respiration and this coupled with the respiration of micro organisms and the decomposition of organic matter uses up the hydrogen ions so the acidity of the solution tends to decrease (pH rises).
In low light (overcast days or indoor growing environments) plants take up more potassium and phosphorous from the nutrient solution so the acidity increases (pH drops). In strong intense light (clear sunny days) plants take up more nitrogen from the nutrient solution so the acidity decreases (pH rises)."


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You must have got a dud mate, Mine cost me 6.50 and it's spot on every time.


It was spot on for 2 grows mate I never calibrated it once then all of a sudden it went wank an fucked me over I reckon the buffer stuff was out keeping it mixed in the little bottles or like ya say a dud but come on mate how well can it be made for 6 an half quid?? Lol mine now is mint results spot on 1st test I calibrate before each grow an it's always spot on so don't no why I bother lol an you just buy the 1 buffer 7 for it an all you do is stick it in an hold the button down for a few seconds an it does it all for ya no fuckin about with the scroggy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> run off is between 6.1 and 6.5...... is that ok?


You've got a digital pen Dura, how is it "Between"?

It needs to be 5.8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> run off is between 6.1 and 6.5...... is that ok?


Yeh mate don't worry about ya runoff as long as its goin in right you'l be sound cannas well buffed....



The Yorkshireman said:


> "Why Does pH Change?
> The ratio in uptake of anions (negatively charged nutrients) and cations (positively charged nutrients) by plants may cause substantial shifts in pH. In general, an excess of cation over anion leads to a decrease in pH, whereas an excess of anion over cation uptake leads to an increase in pH. As nitrogen (an element required in large quantities for healthy plant growth) may be supplied either as a cation (ammonium - NH4+) or an anion (nitrate - NO3-), the ratio of these two forms of nitrogen in the nutrient solution can have large effects on both the rate and direction of pH changes with time. This shift in pH can be surprisingly fast.
> Daylight photosynthesis produces hydrogen ions which can cause the nutrient acidity to increase (lowering the pH). At dusk photosynthesis stops and the plants increase their rate of respiration and this coupled with the respiration of micro organisms and the decomposition of organic matter uses up the hydrogen ions so the acidity of the solution tends to decrease (pH rises).
> In low light (overcast days or indoor growing environments) plants take up more potassium and phosphorous from the nutrient solution so the acidity increases (pH drops). In strong intense light (clear sunny days) plants take up more nitrogen from the nutrient solution so the acidity decreases (pH rises)."


Cheers I knew it was somethin like that mate...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've got a digital pen Dura, how is it "Between"?
> 
> It needs to be 5.8.



different plants mate...one was 6.1 the other was 6.3 and one was 6.5


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh mate don't worry about ya runoff as long as its goin in right you'l be sound cannas well buffed


No offence Pukka but the reason why he got a pen in the first place is to do it right.

As for Canna Coco being well buffered, that statement is just illogical.

Buffered just means they've washed it with a half right PH when manufacturing so it should be right when it comes out of the bag, It doesn't stay right if you add anything to it that also isn't right. 

As Dura has stated, the run off is coming out at a too high PH this proves that it isn't buffered as well as people think and it certainly won't sort it's self out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> different plants mate...one was 6.1 the other was 6.3 and one was 6.5



Ahhh right, I'm with you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> how well can it be made for 6 an half quid?


Very.




Components are pence from 'Maplin's'.



I paid 45 notes for my EC pen, not likely to do that again!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No offence Pukka but the reason why he got a pen in the first place is to do it right.
> 
> As for Canna Coco being well buffered, that statement is just illogical.
> 
> ...


Haha yorky I used to measure it all time when I started did every thing to the book was a biggest waste of time I've done was always in a safe range so no need where you got this from about ya ph comin out the same surely it should be higher as your watering with runoff to wash out old notes an salt build up no?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

as i know my water is ph 7 can i just use it as a calibration marker?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Very.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410306
> ...


Make 1 then clever clogs lol....there cheaply made mate an will break or fuck up after so long that's all I'm sayin just wait an see.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> surely it should be higher as your watering with run off to wash out old notes an salt build up no?


No Pukka, we're talking about the PH of a medium not it's EC.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> as i know my water is ph 7 can i just use it as a calibration marker?


With the kind I've got I bet you could get away with it but yours is the 2 point 1 where you do 1buffer adjust then the other an adjust I think can't remember how ya do it now but it's shite lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Make 1 then clever clogs lol....there cheaply made mate an will break or fuck up after so long that's all I'm sayin just wait an see.



Make one? What do you think that is? You're supposed to be a sparky aren't you, I'm sure you can read a schematic mate.

Your decent pen has the same components in it as mine does, maybe a stronger casing but that's all.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No Pukka, we're talking about the PH of a medium not it's EC.


Yorky mate you've just posted that info on about different elements raising or lowering ph?? ......You love to argue with me ya twat lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Make one? What do you think that is? You're supposed to be a sparky aren't you, I'm sure you can read a schematic mate.
> 
> Your decent pen has the same components in it as mine does, maybe a stronger casing but that's all.


Lol I dint even look at it an now I have I still don't no what it is if it ant brown an blue I ain't got a clue lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky mate you've just posted that info on about different elements raising or lowering ph?? ......You love to argue with me ya twat lol


And you're confusing yourself by talking about salts from past nutes affecting the PH!

It's got fuck all to do with me wanting to argue mate, you don't understand and that's not my fault.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol I dint even look at it an now I have I still don't no what it is if it ant brown an blue I ain't got a clue lmao


So are you saying you're a sparky that can't read a circuit diagram?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Understand what? In canna every time I measured my runoff it was higher usually by around .4 I never did fuck all about it an my plants have always been sound...Yorky when I'm dishing out advice on ere it's from stuff I've experienced my self not shit I've read so yeah it could all be wrong for all i no mate I don't give a fuck just tryin to help the lads out, not be a smart arse....still not answered my Q? Where you got the ph off runoff should come out the sane as its gone in in coco an not a few points higher or lower?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So are you saying you're a sparky that can't read a circuit diagram?


Corse I can yorky ffs surely you could tell I'm messing.....this is what I'm on about, you fuckin love it mate.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky when I'm dishing out advice on ere it's from stuff I've experienced my self not shit I've read so yeah it could all be wrong for all i no mate I don't give a fuck just tryin to help the lads out, not be a smart arse....still not answered my Q? Where you got the ph off runoff should come out the sane as its gone in in coco an not a few points higher or lower?


Smart arse? 


A few points higher or lower than what mate? Make sure you understand what the question is before you ask it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Corse I can yorky ffs surely you could tell I'm messing.....this is what I'm on about, you fuckin love it mate.....


No not in the slightest, if I knew you where messing then I wouldn't have asked would I?

You don't help yourself with 'make one smarty pants' type shit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smart arse?
> 
> 
> A few points higher or lower than what mate? Make sure you understand what the question is before you ask it.


Lol it's happening to me again haha I'm off yorky.....yeh your right all I said is bullshit I'm just a pothead lol

Oh I ment a few points higher or lower then it goes in but forget it mate obviously I need to learn the shit again an best start doin somethin about it cos my runoff is always higher then it goes in but cos it's in at 5.8 its always still in the 5.5-6.2 range so I've never worried

Good night off to watch the match.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

christ i wish i hadnt opened my mouth.........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol it's always me mate I must just be a cunt an not realise soz all........COME ON ENGLAND!!!! Lol bet we lose na lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oh I ment a few points higher or lower then it goes in but forget it mate obviously I need to learn the shit again an best start doin somethin about it cos my runoff is always higher then it goes in but cos it's in at 5.8 its always still in the 5.5-6.2 range so I've never worried


Please link the post where I said water PH comes out the same as when it goes in Pukka.

I've just read through the whole discussion since Dura calibrated his pen and you've fucking lost me mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> COME ON ENGLAND!!!!


Who are they playing?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Fuck me thought match kicked off at quart to lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

scotlands playin luxembourg in a friendly, we're 2 -0 up.....looks like we mite win a fuckin game for a change.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Please link the post where I said water PH comes out the same as when it goes in Pukka.
> 
> I've just read through the whole discussion since Dura calibrated his pen and you've fucking lost me mate!


I thought dura said he watered at 6.2 an his run off was 6.4 or sumut so only raised by .2 which is nothing to worry about but yeah like you said 6.4 is high so I should have said dura go in at 5.8 next time an you should be sound but I dint. If he goes in at 5.8 he will be sound mate all grow an no need to check that's all I ment.....your obviously a clever bloke yorky so help us out teach us all you great knowledge instead of knocking us when were wrong that's what winds me with you mate an that's why I end up arguing we ya it gets on me tits lol I'm most likely wrong my memory is that shot but like I said was just tryin to help peeps.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweden mate were losing already lol missed goal an lot fuckin about typing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Fuckin get in welbeck!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> scotlands playin luxembourg in a friendly, we're 2 -0 up.....looks like we mite win a fuckin game for a change.


What channels it on mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I thought dura said he watered at 6.2 an his run off was 6.4 or sumut so only raised by .2 which is nothing to worry about but yeah like you said 6.4 is high so I should have said dura go in at 5.8 next time an you should be sound but I dint. If he goes in at 5.8 he will be sound mate all grow an no need to check that's all I ment.....your obviously a clever bloke yorky so help us out teach us all you great knowledge instead of knocking us when were wrong that's what winds me with you mate an that's why I end up arguing we ya it gets on me tits lol I'm most likely wrong my memory is that shot but like I said was just tryin to help peeps.


Lol, is that Pukka's round about way of apologising?

I don't knock you when your wrong Pukka, I try to teach you the right way but I get called a 'smart arse, know it all'.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What channels it on mate?


dunno, im not watchin it ,just getting text updates from the bbc sport website


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

dura72 said:


> dunno, im not watchin it ,just getting text updates from the bbc sport website


Good way to keep ahead of a few matches that you've got bets on while in the pub, I like! lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, is that a Pukka's round about way of apologising?
> 
> I don't knock you when your wrong Pukka, I try to teach you the right way but I get called a 'smart arse, know it all'.


Is it fuck ya cunt lol

What am I wrong about mate? An you always knock me ya twat you still got a hard on for me from last time plus you no im easly wound up lol........if dura fed at 5.8 then yeh mate I'll hold me hands up I did get wrong end of stick but I'm sure he dint bother so 6.2 so .2 ain't bad is it? An that's a serious Q lol an if he is way out how does he fix it an what's the cause of it?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

i fed at 5.8...the ph dropped from about 6.2 as the water began to heat up....the run off varied from plant to plant , from around 6.1 to 6.5....i poured all the run off into a bucket and it came in at 6.4 i think


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

That has raised a lot then mate sure yorky will show you the way like I said I never did anything about it an never noticed any probs but I asked at the time on the canna coco thread and was told not to worry haven't checked it since me 1st grow, gunna tonight now tho see what it is lol I always thought run off ph in coco wasn't important as it was just stuff gettin rinsed out and it was the actual ph of the coco you had to worry about. You have to take some coco out the pot an soak in water an other stuff to check it tho there's a guide on here how to do it, I've never tried it tho to much fuckin about.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Yorky your takin a while we these answers mate, your Google not working?? Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Good way to keep ahead of a few matches that you've got bets on while in the pub, I like! lol


Just get sky sports score centre for ya phone mate an sky bet.....can check scores an bet while in pub then lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

to be honest the plants are lookin really good. this is only my 2nd shot at coco and ive been feedin almost every day, just a litre, the 1st shot wasnt great but that was down to me treatin it like a soil grow and only watering when the pot was dry, ive since realised thats not what it requires. the ph thing was more out of curiosity although like most things after you realise it does have an impact then you do tend to be more careful of it. im gonna keep an eye on it and i'll know how relevant it was when i chop and weigh.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol you lads and ya PH runoff, i say bollox to that when in coco dont make one bit of difference. Theres hundreds of guys all saying the same thing about coco, ph is all over the place when it comes to runoff thats soemthing to do with the coco itself effecting the reading of the run off and not giving you a true reading. Mines been like that and me plants are fine, only check the runoff if things are going wrong up top otherwise leave it. No point in getting all scientific and shit, keep it simple, it works for every fucker i see in coco and their plants are fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is it fuck ya cunt lol
> 
> What am I wrong about mate? An you always knock me ya twat you still got a hard on for me from last time plus you no im easly wound up lol........if dura fed at 5.8 then yeh mate I'll hold me hands up I did get wrong end of stick but I'm sure he dint bother so 6.2 so .2 ain't bad is it? An that's a serious Q lol an if he is way out how does he fix it an what's the cause of it?


Shit mate pay attention to your own posts. *

teach us all you great knowledge instead of knocking us when were wrong that's what winds me with you mate 


​




*
I'm not knocking you or trying to find an argument, it's your perception mate. Slow down and chill out, you wind yourself up, lol!


He is watering at 5.8, lad's just bought himself a shiny new PH pen.

We had a whole discussion the other day with Jimmy about 0.1 PH being 10 times more/less acidic/alkaline because of the scale used.

So if the medium is supposed to be 5.8 but it's actually 6.2 then yes that's very bad, it's 40x more acidic than it should be.

If you look at this chart (the most comprehensive I have found).......

View attachment 2410466

.......it shows that at a PH of 6.2 in hydro (coco) then only Nitrogen, Magnesium and Sulphur are being uptaken by the plant and Phosphorus, Potassium and Zinc have been locked out completely causing more problems.

The cause is not paying attention to proper PH, the solution is to adjust what you put in so that it 'neutralises' what's in the medium.

It's the same principle as making a child drink milk after it has swallowed bleach, the milk neutralises the bleach.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

That's exactly what I've always thought an been told jimmy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit mate pay attention to your own posts. *
> 
> teach us all you great knowledge instead of knocking us when were wrong that's what winds me with you mate
> 
> ...


Not knocking ya yorky cos I'm not gettin into another argument lol but canna won't say 5.5-6.2 is good if it wernt. Coco is kinda hydro mate so the rules are slightly diff more like soil ph


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 14, 2012)

I cant really find any info on coco really, not good solid info anyway that i would be happy to say i trust. When i was first in coco i checked my runoff and it wasnt what i was putting in so did a quick google and noticed every coco grower was saying more or less the same thing, their run off wasnt what they had expected. I really dont think it matters much in coco, as long as its going in right then thats all that matters as the coco will effect the runoff from what little info ive found on the subject. It seems to work, my girls are taking in all the nutes they need, never a problem so i dont check it anymore like most of the guys in coco.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Coco can't affect the PH, it's an inert medium.

The reason it changes is because of the plant using Nitrogen ions like the info I posted earlier says.

You're supposed to adjust the PH of your feed water in order to try and keep the medium PH what it should be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not knocking ya yorky cos I'm not gettin into another argument lol but canna won't say 5.5-6.2 is good if it wernt. Coco is kinda hydro mate so the rules are slightly diff more like soil ph


Sorry mate but fuck what Canna say's, these charts have been worked on long before Canna came along. They were originally invented for corn crops and then cannabis growers tweaked them through 30+ years of trial and error.

Coco IS hydro, the definition of 'Hydroponic' is "Without soil".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 14, 2012)

Fuck it, later's boy's.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Coco can't affect the PH, it's an inert medium.
> 
> The reason it changes is because of the plant using Nitrogen ions like the info I posted earlier says.
> 
> You're supposed to adjust the PH of your feed water in order to try and keep the medium PH what it should be.


Yorky mate that's where ya goin wrong the medium ph ain't the runoff ph. To check ya coco ph you have to take some coco out mix with water an test that there's a guide on here and on cannas website tellin you how to do it. Your run off could be way out but ya actual coco spot on mate 

See ya in abit pal


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 14, 2012)

Fuck me come back on to see if anything interesting has happend and I see you two bitching about ph problems and testing run off and shit I've gone back 6-7 pages and your still rumbling on lol fuck me lads I'm sure there are other threads to worry about that shit . Keep it simple growing is simple aslong as you keep it simple . Don't test ph run off in coco SIMPLE pointless for soo many reasons . Come on lads stop bitching about shit . Anyway how you all doing ? was in manchester last night for radio 1 xtra live good show enjoyed . Thought I was in pakistan coming out of picadilly but that's another story . Anybody eard from Cheds or is he still off the radar ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

if your saying your ph goes up wen the water warms up i take it u mean a bucketfreshly filled and wen it warms up it chages yes? well actually u shouldnt feed with cold water fresh from tap,spec this time of yr wen its even colder,, nect time fill the bucket and leave it a few hours bfore adding ur shit then chek,, parantly it can shock your plants to colda water

easy rolla na herd fuk all from him,, and i need to talk to the dodgy cunt!.. no asner to his phone nowt. bet hes fucked off again


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That's exactly what I've always thought an been told jimmy.


Yeah mate seems to be what most coco guys are saying, i mean its on every canna forum about run off in coco being outa whack. I would love to know exactly whats going on in there but like i say finding good info on it isnt easy so if it aint broke dont fix it is the way i look at it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

im not trying to cause any shit but from what ive read ph goes up by a factor of 10 every 1 not 0.1 so it would be 4% higher. and salt build up is a cause of ph problems aswell as other things stated by yorky. not watering untill you get run off can cause salts to build up. the ph of the coco could be 5.8 until nearly the bottom of the po imo. as long as it goes in at 5.8 im happy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

He's a fuckin right player that cunt lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if your saying your ph goes up wen the water warms up i take it u mean a bucketfreshly filled and wen it warms up it chages yes? well actually u shouldnt feed with cold water fresh from tap,spec this time of yr wen its even colder,, nect time fill the bucket and leave it a few hours bfore adding ur shit then chek,, parantly it can shock your plants to colda water
> 
> easy rolla na herd fuk all from him,, and i need to talk to the dodgy cunt!.. no asner to his phone nowt. bet hes fucked off again


Yeah water temp will effect PH as will alot of other things. And cold water will shock ya plants if its too cold.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmm strange that with cheds . I've read thread after thread about ph run off and ph in coco with run off it just can't be done there is an awnser out I've read about it loads of times but its Wednesday night and I simply can't be assed looking through threads about it ph just bores the shit out of me .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeh where is chedz?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2012)

aint been on much recently, mg is right tho im always lurking lol

whats this duras got a ph pen??? fuck off next up your be telling me hes drying his gear properly lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh where is chedz?


FUKING HAVING A LAUGH LOL thats wer he is!

damn this balck ops 2 games hard as fuck on the pc,, need to get me a wired xbox 360 pad


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

i reckon chedz and billy have fucked off to have a love child coz i cant get a hold of that cunt either


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

How long they both been gone?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKING HAVING A LAUGH LOL thats wer he is!
> 
> damn this balck ops 2 games hard as fuck on the pc,, need to get me a wired xbox 360 pad


ive had a few go's on the xbox. ive only had a go on multiplayer and the zombies. i might give the campaign a go tomorrow


----------



## dura72 (Nov 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How long they both been gone?


not sure about chedz but billy was supposed to visit me twice in the last week and hasnt shown up, cant get him on the blower either, in saying that i know he's moving house and was snowed under with work as well.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 14, 2012)

billy was on 2 weeks ago, chedz was about 3 weeks ago. wdragons been away for a while too


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> aint been on much recently, mg is right tho im always lurking lol
> 
> whats this duras got a ph pen??? fuck off next up your be telling me hes drying his gear properly lol.


Lol, see the pages full of shit about ripen m8, that's all down to u ya cunt lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 14, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> billy was on 2 weeks ago, chedz was about 3 weeks ago. wdragons been away for a while too


Drags is sound sambos talked to him, an Mdb said get wernt gunna be on much either it's chedz that is dodgy I think.....


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, see the pages full of shit about ripen m8, that's all down to u ya cunt lol.


lolol what can i say m8 but it works for me at least, any advice i give is what i tried n tested and works for me people got to make there own minds up tho.

hows you anyway? getting itchy trimming fingers now? lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 14, 2012)

Well any of you watching that England game now I've seen some goals in my time but fuck me that was one of the best goals I have ever seen


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol what can i say m8 but it works for me at least, any advice i give is what i tried n tested and works for me people got to make there own minds up tho.
> 
> hows you anyway? getting itchy trimming fingers now? lol


Im good m8, chopped the scrogg m8, wasn't even a proper bud on the exo, it's all saved for bubble hash and got 9 off the psycho. Just over a week now, nearly not lookin forward to it, goina have to be done in stages


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2012)

An this psycho stuff stinks like fuck, I mean really bad lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Im good m8, chopped the scrogg m8, wasn't even a proper bud on the exo, it's all saved for bubble hash and got 9 off the psycho. Just over a week now, nearly not lookin forward to it, goina have to be done in stages


fucking el mg! not what was expected m8 i thought 9 a piece at least, suprised at that.

what went wrong ja reckon?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mg! not what was expected m8 i thought 9 a piece at least, suprised at that.
> 
> what went wrong ja reckon?


Could ave been anything, bad humidity problems at the start, then it always looked a little behind the psycho, had more cuttings taken off it than the psycho and then it just got smothered in the scrogg. Wer they wer grew hasn't really been producing the goods lately, dunno what's up but goina have to make a few adjustments

none of the buds ever looked as fat as these others, or as dense. Few weeks and you'll see for urself


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2012)

what the missus gave u a bigboy pass for the late night dst? seeing as it almost cc cup time lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

sssh, keep it down, she's sleeping! Spent all year earning browny points for the cup I still have a negative score!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 14, 2012)

wat happened to your exo? mine all seem fine,, 1 is ahead of the others in bud formation, the rest ive regiggled to get em closer to the light, but since it only 4 inches above,, lol that will do nicely 

anyone here or all fucked off?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning ball scratchers! !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Closetqueen said:


> Morning ball scratchers! !!


morning closetqueen, hows things with you and yer grow? my PE is getting lovely orangey brown hairs now, cant be long, its gunna be ready first, so gunna have to turn my veg cam long ways screw in a hook and put a fan at the bottom pointing up hang the plant and close the door, cya in a week,, that will work fine wont it?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep that sounds like a plan mate. My grow is going Alrite. I put my white widow, big bang last Exo and two angel blue into flower on Tuesday. The Exo that's been in flower for 4 weeks had a major salt build up problem, lost a lot of fan leaves because of it. So I pulled her down stairs and flushed her thought with 45l of ph'd water. Fingers x'd she's ok!. That's about the height of it mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yep that sounds like a plan mate. My grow is going Alrite. I put my white widow, big bang last Exo and two angel blue into flower on Tuesday. The Exo that's been in flower for 4 weeks had a major salt build up problem, lost a lot of fan leaves because of it. So I pulled her down stairs and flushed her thought with 45l of ph'd water. Fingers x'd she's ok!. That's about the height of it mate


hmm seems mg had a issue with the EXO too, strange, anyways one of my exo is about side by side with the PE or a few days behind the rest are a wek or so behind, my plan is to finish em and put all me equpment awasy apart form fan and extractor and just hang em upside down for a week and gaffa tape the door closed lmao.
then do the trim after the week,, no way im trimming twice, plus doing it that way ads more weight with the tiny leaves curling into the sticky lushness lol

cant fucking wait m8


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 15, 2012)

I struggle with the last couple of weeks mate, it's so tempting to snip a wee tester bud. Has mg got the Exo clone only or seeds? Mine is seed from green house. Is there still a stray smell creeping through your house or did u get that fixed mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I struggle with the last couple of weeks mate, it's so tempting to snip a wee tester bud. Has mg got the Exo clone only or seeds? Mine is seed from green house. Is there still a stray smell creeping through your house or did u get that fixed mate?


mg is EXO propper not the snide ghs version lol, 
sorted the smell too,, sorta sealed my room door and with the carbon filter running its cool, fuking good job too wen i go in the house stionks for about a hr


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 15, 2012)

Haha!!! I'm finished with ghs Exo now anyway. Got the 2 in flower now then that's it! It's too Fucking viney to get a decent cola on it. Got some lemon kush and cherboom for the next run


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 15, 2012)

2 many pages to read think ill just go back 2


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 15, 2012)

i had a joint of that lemon kush off my mate the other day. it was a nice smoke but i dont know what breader it was from tho.

i got dinafem seeds for my next run. blue widow, white widow, amneisia and dinachem. im not sure yet tho if ill run them all or just do 2 of them this time and the other 2 the next time. the seeds came in little metal tins. i can use them to take my green out with me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

fuk them seeds,, get sum clones man,, much easier, lmao but we all know my track record with beans dont we!! fuk the regulars too,, a rite pain in the arse sexing n shit, at least with a good cut u knoww er u r

just about to watch moonshiners sn2 ep 1 and 2, season 1 was gr8 if u aint watched itgive it a try


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep mines is the good exo, well the other ain't bad either IMO. The exo that fucked up coulda been a number of things lads, but the 12 clones off her that are near the chop are looking mighty


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 15, 2012)

i just done 2 exo's they were good plants and a nice smoke. my mates got 2 cuttings off them revegging now so they are an option for my next run too. i just like to mix it up a bit, it get boring smoking the same strain over and over again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yep mines is the good exo, well the other ain't bad either IMO. The exo that fucked up coulda been a number of things lads, but the 12 clones off her that are near the chop are looking mighty


lol u murderer slow,cold and calculated,, u nasty bastard
mine are SOOO close to being done,, i caould easilly chop a bus for a smoke, buti am resisting temptation,, lol feelin yeh ther matey


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u murderer slow,cold and calculated,, u nasty bastard
> mine are SOOO close to being done,, i caould easilly chop a bus for a smoke, buti am resisting temptation,, lol feelin yeh ther matey


Im I reading this right? Ic3 sayin I murder plants lol. Better resisting m8, can't be long now. Tomoro week and ill be choppin, knocked a bit of psycho out the last couple of days and people are loving it


----------



## dura72 (Nov 15, 2012)

what a fuckin day! the bird fones me last nite coz the recently moved in upstairs neighbours are havin a barney, the bird comes down all in tears askin for my girl to call the cops, which she does, the plod turn up mob handed at my birds house amd huckle the guy off to the cells...everythings cool but im not happy coz my bird has got herself involved...this morning she fones up in a helluve state coz this bird is claiming my bird stole cash out her purse, she'd asked my bird to keep ahold of the purse coz she was worried her man would lift her cash, she s shouting all sports about how her man would sort it out when he get out, while im on the pghone the scrubber comes in and starts shouting again , i get the boot on the fone and give her a mouthful she starts giving it large , i then jump on a bus and go up....funnily enuff shes not so fuckin mouthy to my face and starts backin down and makin apologies and then claims it was all a mistake, i head back home and her man turns up and pretends nuthin has happened....fuckin glasgow junkie scum, they just dump them all down in ayrshire now coz they cant rehouse them up in glasgow....i swear if it starts again im goin up team handed and car-booting the pair of the cunts.....they have no fuckin idea who the fuck i am but they fuckin will find out the bastard hard way.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 15, 2012)

The moral of the story is dont help anyone ever... I wouldn't piss on a motherfucker if he was on fire.. 



dura72 said:


> what a fuckin day! the bird fones me last nite coz the recently moved in upstairs neighbours are havin a barney, the bird comes down all in tears askin for my girl to call the cops, which she does, the plod turn up mob handed at my birds house amd huckle the guy off to the cells...everythings cool but im not happy coz my bird has got herself involved...this morning she fones up in a helluve state coz this bird is claiming my bird stole cash out her purse, she'd asked my bird to keep ahold of the purse coz she was worried her man would lift her cash, she s shouting all sports about how her man would sort it out when he get out, while im on the pghone the scrubber comes in and starts shouting again , i get the boot on the fone and give her a mouthful she starts giving it large , i then jump on a bus and go up....funnily enuff shes not so fuckin mouthy to my face and starts backin down and makin apologies and then claims it was all a mistake, i head back home and her man turns up and pretends nuthin has happened....fuckin glasgow junkie scum, they just dump them all down in ayrshire now coz they cant rehouse them up in glasgow....i swear if it starts again im goin up team handed and car-booting the pair of the cunts.....they have no fuckin idea who the fuck i am but they fuckin will find out the bastard hard way.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> The moral of the story is dont help anyone ever... I wouldn't piss on a motherfucker if he was on fire..



i was fucking raging, if i'd had a car i'd ahve jumped up straight away and just done the cunts. my bird is one of those people that wants to help but she doesnt know the way junkies act so she didnt know what she was letting herself in for...i on the other hand know EXACTLY what the cunts are all about....i think that with me turning up ive kinda given them a wee wake up call though...its the only warning they'll get though...next time they'll be no discussion.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Im I reading this right? Ic3 sayin I murder plants lol. Better resisting m8, can't be long now. Tomoro week and ill be choppin, knocked a bit of psycho out the last couple of days and people are loving it


i think il be chopping my PE same time,, then a week or so later the EXO needs to hurry hurry hurry



dura72 said:


> i was fucking raging, if i'd had a car i'd ahve jumped up straight away and just done the cunts. my bird is one of those people that wants to help but she doesnt know the way junkies act so she didnt know what she was letting herself in for...i on the other hand know EXACTLY what the cunts are all about....i think that with me turning up ive kinda given them a wee wake up call though...its the only warning they'll get though...next time they'll be no discussion.


yeh i lived in ayreshire fro a while and had a pal who lived in danoon,propper shit tip


----------



## dura72 (Nov 15, 2012)

most of ayrshires fucked noo, after the pits shut it just fuckin collapsed. it was rough to begin with but now its fuckin hell on earth. the council is just dumping all the social misfits down here that they cant house from other areas....ive about had it, can see me and the bird moving a good bit away.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if it starts again im goin up team handed and car-booting the pair of the cunts.


Lol, yes lad!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, yes lad!


kewl can use u as the bat yorkie!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> kewl can use u as the bat yorkie!


Dick head!

I might not be hench but I'm fucking fast I'll tell ya!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dick head!
> 
> I might not be hench but I'm fucking fast I'll tell ya!


fast at getting away yeh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fast at getting away yeh?


Lol, as it happens that as well!

I used to sprint for Yorkshire when I was a lad. Hurdles, 100m and 200m.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, as it happens that as well!
> 
> I used to sprint for Yorkshire when I was a lad. Hurdles, 100m and 200m.


lol awsome for doing the nash matey,,, hlow are the clones comin? still alive?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol awsome for doing the nash matey,,, hlow are the clones comin? still alive?


Sat on the kitchen floor with the laptop potting em up now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been pondering whether or not to chuck the 400w in my tent as well as the 600w cooltube, blast em under 1000w.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

This bird mate of your's needs to get some soil IC3.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This bird mate of your's needs to get some soil IC3.


ive got coco and what not buddy,, im gunna be doing it with all me bits n bobs she dont have a clue, lol.

why u say soil anyways?

u got a 250 bulb kicking about? id givea 600 bulb for it


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 15, 2012)

Orite lads any of you use Silk Road or bit coins I got 83 quid in intersango which I can't get out anybody fancy a straight swap ? Doing my head its been in there for months .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive got coco and what not buddy,, im gunna be doing it with all me bits n bobs she dont have a clue, lol.
> 
> why u say soil anyways?
> 
> u got a 250 bulb kicking about? id givea 600 bulb for it


Soil because that's what these clones will be in.

No 250 mate, got a 400w spare. lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads any of you use Silk Road or bit coins I got 83 quid in intersango which I can't get out anybody fancy a straight swap ? Doing my head its been in there for months .


Ill give u fiddy for them lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads any of you use Silk Road or bit coins I got 83 quid in intersango which I can't get out anybody fancy a straight swap ? Doing my head its been in there for months .


Why can't you get it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Soil because that's what these clones will be in.
> 
> No 250 mate, got a 400w spare. lol.


will the 400 be beter in my 250 than the 600?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why can't you get it?


Can u not transfer back to ur bank account??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> will the 400 be beter in my 250 than the 600?


I don't think it would make a difference.

Get her to buy a 250 bulb, tight cow. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Can u not transfer back to ur bank account??


That's why I asked.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 15, 2012)

No they have been shut down in the u.k


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> No they have been shut down in the u.k


cant u logon with a vpn so ur not known in the uk on ther site? make a paypal act and transfer it can you?
or just buy summet and sell it on of silroad

https://support.intersango.com/status


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah I don't understand. They're an online company?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

They've got 83 quid of your money and you want it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Surely they have no right to just keep your money.

What do you mean by shut down in the UK?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

The company is registered in the UK and the website is still up?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah I understand now.

Metro bank have pulled the plug on their business account so now everybody's funds are in limbo.

http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/4688/why-has-intersango-stopped-accepting-uk-bank-transfers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The company is registered in the UK and the website is still up?


uk BANK TRANSFERS are banned,, seems they been having issues with them, id see about getting a paypal setup in a america

https://support.intersango.com/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah I understand now.
> 
> Metro bank have pulled the plug on their business account so now everybody's funds are in limbo.
> 
> http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/4688/why-has-intersango-stopped-accepting-uk-bank-transfers


yey!!!#

u grown any of these cherrys out yet? are they pollen chucked or poepper strain or what? smelly cherry? wats the grow time? dont say its a fuking sativa


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 15, 2012)

It's just hassle just wanted to know if anybody need coins for anything


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> It's just hassle just wanted to know if anybody need coins for anything


always open to freebies m8  lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uk BANK TRANSFERS are banned,, seems they been having issues with them, id see about getting a paypal setup in a america


I'm sorted, I have access to several Polish bank accounts!


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 15, 2012)

Lucky you lol .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

Eye, bird's Polish.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

My account is with Lloyds, I have linked my account in England with her brothers in Poland so I can transfer funds free.

Our lass is dizzy as fuck but she is a cashier for a major casino chain and has a degree in finance. She has her uses,lol.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 15, 2012)

If......

You remember having a rotary telephone. 

You know who shot J.R.

You learned to swim at about the same time 'Jaws' came out... and still carry the emotional scars to prove it.

You remember Bo and Luke Duke, Daisy, Boss Hogg, or, worst of all - what Sheriff Roscoe's full name was. (Coltrain)

You found nothing strange about Bert and Ernie living together.

You know all the words to the double-album set of the 'Grease' soundtrack.

You tuned in regularly to the adventures of the Bionic Man and Woman, Wonder Woman, and/or the Incredible Hulk. 

You know that another name for a keyboard is a 'Synthesizer'.

You remember when Punks actually "shocked" people.

You remember when ATARI was a state of the art video game.

You know what a "Whammee" is.

The chances are a celebrity fingered your bum.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u grown any of these cherrys out yet? are they pollen chucked or poepper strain or what? smelly cherry? wats the grow time? dont say its a fuking sativa


They're 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz's Pheno)'.

I'm growing them at the moment, the clones are from my big lemony one with the pink buds.

Do you miss all my fucking updates or what?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2012)

Psycho and SLH day 42 of 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2012)

DST said:


>


What is it lad?


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

exo cheese, Pukka, it went through a bit of a reveg.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2012)

Thought so with you sayin other day but also the top little nugget looks very exo....


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 15, 2012)

heres a little update at 39days 12/12.


































And a look inside the veg space....





Group shot






the Dippy widows






the clones






the re veggers






proper chunky leaves!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Afternoon lads! How are we all??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Afternoon lads! How are we all??


orite till i seen ur ugly mug lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha, might have guessed you'd be right on the ball ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Haha, might have guessed you'd be right on the ball ice



lmao,, hows things then mate? im smokin sum lovely EXO fucking smashed last nite lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Not to bad mate, I'm smoking shitie soap bar!!! Not got a chop till 4 weeks . And that fucker from the pc shop was trying to have my laptop for free the other day!!! He said he never opened it up, he just done a Google search and found out that my model is bad for the graphics Fucking up. Cheeky cunt!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Not to bad mate, I'm smoking shitie soap bar!!! Not got a chop till 4 weeks . And that fucker from the pc shop was trying to have my laptop for free the other day!!! He said he never opened it up, he just done a Google search and found out that my model is bad for the graphics Fucking up. Cheeky cunt!!


mate seriously the lcd is a EASY job,, just unscrew the fron plastics of round ur screen then down each sidde thers a few screws, undo them and then the lcd with pop ou, undo the ribbon, job done just replace the old one how u took the old one out,, did u try plugging it into a tele via the vga sockety


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Yh I did, nothing came up on the monitor/tv. Any ideas why?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh I did, nothing came up on the monitor/tv. Any ideas why?


did u have the tv on the vga channel? lol na seriously if thers no output its likely your graphics card has blown, eitherway the shop man was having ur ass, take teh hard drive out and put it in a new laptop is my suggestiion,, then u wont loose yer shit,


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol Yh it was on the vga channel. I'll have to do something, I hate not having a lappie! ! Can't post pics or anything..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol Yh it was on the vga channel. I'll have to do something, I hate not having a lappie! ! Can't post pics or anything..


lol, ur only 4 weeks out m8

upoad them fro ur phone m8


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't unless I get a photobucket account or instagram. I dnt trust that!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I can't unless I get a photobucket account or instagram. I dnt trust that!!


what u mean? what phone u got?
damn this threads died a death, wer the fuks everyone [email protected]?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got an s3 mate. This is the quietest I've seen this thread!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh ya fucker! !! It does ul from my fone lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I've got an s3 mate. This is the quietest I've seen this thread!!


id get it rooted then get a picture uploader on ther, did u know on google homepage if ur logged in ther a image tab wer u can upload images? if you do just remember to turn of ocation services OR turn on fake location


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I've got an s3 mate. This is the quietest I've seen this thread!!


no u just need to learn to rotate them first


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Found out how to do it lol... my location is always turned off. What does rooted mean?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Found out how to do it lol... my location is always turned off. What does rooted mean?


rooted aka jailbroken

you get super user access to the phone, ful constom themes,keyboards,widgets, fuking allsorts also you get another play store called apotoid, basically ALL free even the paid shit, or u can download .apk files (apps~~) form torrent sites drag them onto your memory card and instal from your device

it really opens up your shit, and paid apps for free,,, dont tell me uve beenon play seen a app cliked it then seen its a paid one and thought fuk! weve alld oen that lol
so then u got to aptoid for em,, also makes u able wen u get more savvyw ith dev,, ur able to load custom roms,, ur on jellybean 4,1 now but people make ther won versions diffrent look faster ersponce all that bunsess,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1858498


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds real good!! Show me the way ice..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Sounds real good!! Show me the way ice..


the links above,, just READ IT then READ IT AGAIN then do the thing 1 by 1,, i did my s2 otherday but i went much more into it than rooting,, but all u need is root then i can tell u what to get next


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Sound mate, cheers!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2012)

Ic3 what's the deal on jail broken iPhones, what's the cons of it? Can u still use iTunes and shit? Been thinking for ages wether to do it or not, I mine u saying ages ago that u knew about it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 what's the deal on jail broken iPhones, what's the cons of it? Can u still use iTunes and shit? Been thinking for ages wether to do it or not, I mine u saying ages ago that u knew about it


you can use itunes or watever you want,, i dont recomnd itune,, i can point u out software wat does music without itune,, itunes u cant just add or remove 1 song that suks

wt phone u got and wat software version settings/general/about then sofware version.

its all one clik shit to do it,, fuk paying for  apps and games and u can mod it with themes, make it lok like android or windows or watever u want sum sik shit ther m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you can use itunes or watever you want,, i dont recomnd itune,, i can point u out software wat does music without itune,, itunes u cant just add or remove 1 song that suks
> 
> wt phone u got and wat software version settings/general/about then sofware version.
> 
> its all one clik shit to do it,, fuk paying for apps and games and u can mod it with themes, make it lok like android or windows or watever u want sum sik shit ther m8


Its an iPhone 4, with the latest iOS 6.0.1


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll back that up mate!! I had my iPhone 3gs and iPhone 4 jail broken. That installous is good for free apps. Especially the sat nav ones some of them cost £75 , on there u get them free
There ain't a jail break for is 6 yet! The latest is 5.1.... maybe ice will call bs on that tho!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll back that up mate!! I had my iPhone 3gs and iPhone 4 jail broken. That installous is good for free apps. Especially the sat nav ones some of them cost £75 , on there u get them free
> There ain't a jail break for is 6 yet! The latest is 5.1.... maybe ice will call bs on that tho!


yeh ther is jb for ios 6 its just tethered or was wen i last checked

yeh stil a tehtherd break,,, so basically IF your phone goes off runs out of charge or watever, you have to plug it up to pc with redsn0w to boot up,, simple clik of the mouse but thats how u must turn it on until untehthered coes out

http://www.iphonehacks.com/2012/11/how-to-jailbreak-ios-6-0-1.html

u wont know but wen new ios comes out u are better usin tiny umbrella to save your blobs, then u can downgrade from the new firmware to older ones for jailbreaking

NEEVER EVER EVER EVR EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER UPDATE YOUR HADNSETS


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha when I 1st got my i3gs jail broke, I went straight home and updated on iTunes.... tit... had to go back to the shop and pay to get it done again lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther is jb for ios 6 its just tethered or was wen i last checked
> 
> yeh stil a tehtherd break,,, so basically IF your phone goes off runs out of charge or watever, you have to plug it up to pc with redsn0w to boot up,, simple clik of the mouse but thats how u must turn it on until untehthered coes out
> 
> ...


That tethered shit sounds a bit wank, bit to much hassle if ur battery runs out. Take it updating a jb handset fucks it up then.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

You just lose the jb, it doesn't F your fone up or anything


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

what a fuckin day........1 and 3/4 hours ona bus to get to glasgow, missed the return by 5 mins and had to wait another hour, it was fuckin 15 mins late and then a 2 hour return coz it was rushhour.................4 week 6 hours and 18 mins to i get my licence back and ah swear tae fuck ahm never gettin on another fuckin stinkin sweaty fuckin peasant carrier again. ye can stick public transport up yer fuckin arse.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

like closer says it does no damage to your phone, only loose the jailbreak and all your apps,
with jailbreak u can also do itunes backups no poblem,
only time u cant is wen u UNLOCK the handset with ipad ipad baseband and ultrasn0w,, if ur not savvy id wait matey coz tethered is a pain if ur not 100%$


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

Time for a j then dura? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> like closer says it does no damage to your phone, only loose the jailbreak and all your apps,
> with jailbreak u can also do itunes backups no poblem,
> only time u cant is wen u UNLOCK the handset with ipad ipad baseband and ultrasn0w,, if ur not savvy id wait matey coz tethered is a pain if ur not 100%$


Yeah sounds too much hassle for me m8, think ill wait for the proper one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah sounds too much hassle for me m8, think ill wait for the proper one


yes and DO NOT update to 6.1 your n 6,0.1 now stick to that
im getting the missus i iphone 5 for chsitmas i think, unless we got for the 60 inch 3d tv havent decided


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

I want one of they Samsung smart tv's with motion sense. Cool as anything


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes and DO NOT update to 6.1 your n 6,0.1 now stick to that
> im getting the missus i iphone 5 for chsitmas i think, unless we got for the 60 inch 3d tv havent decided


Aint updating anything m8, goina wait, I didn't know you could just take the jailbreak off. I know a guy got his hands on an iPhone 5, left it for 2 weeks and then put a sim in and it got blocked


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Time for a j then dura? Lol



i dont smoke mate, im a charlie head and boozer, gave up the smoke years ago...just grow for fun and profit. but im fora drink and sniff tonite, wee celebration coz i passed my first two essays , not particularly high marks but at university you really need to pull out all the stops for that, few good comments on my work though and i know what to tighten up for the next bits of work. very promising.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

btw billy is alive , he'd been on anti-social mode coupled with a bit of drinkin...he also found an oz of livers that he reckoned had been laying about fora 3 months, blew his nut off a bit


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i dont smoke mate, im a charlie head and boozer, gave up the smoke years ago...just grow for fun and profit. but im fora drink and sniff tonite, wee celebration coz i passed my first two essays , not particularly high marks but at university you really need to pull out all the stops for that, few good comments on my work though and i know what to tighten up for the next bits of work. very promising.


Congrats mate!! Didn't know you didn't smoke, I just assumed everyone on here smoked lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Congrats mate!! Didn't know you didn't smoke, I just assumed everyone on here smoked lol


 cheer mate. i was a smoker for years, not mega-heavily but most days but eventually i was whiteying almost ever time so i just knocked it on the head. still like my other drugs though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

fukin druggies........................


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 16, 2012)

ive been up for a look at the ladies. one of them has started to look really dense and solid while the others look quite airy. could that be the ones just a bit ahead or is it down to pheno?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been up for a look at the ladies. one of them has started to look really dense and solid while the others look quite airy. could that be the ones just a bit ahead or is it down to pheno?


one or 2 of mine are slightley behind the rest,, 1 noticabley,, shel catch up matey


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 16, 2012)

its from seed mate and i noticed the same thing last run. one or 2 plants were dense while the others were light as fuck lol. it was the first one to show signs of sex tho so fingers crossed they'll all bulk up like her


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

ive just been up to mine, the PE is id say 20% orange hairs just, one exo is benhin dthe rest sligtely not as dence but i know she will catch up


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 16, 2012)

i hope the other sort themselfs out because they're coming down a week today lol. theres always something that makes me chop them down a week early


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

ahhhhh...ching and stella....sorted.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

fuck me its like a jimmy saville youth club in here...where are ye all ya cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> fuck me its like a jimmy saville youth club in here...where are ye all ya cunts


lol its been dead in here for about a week,, infact more than dead, lol,, guess eevryones busy getting wat they can from ther last few weeks before the chop,

mrt resist temtation m8,, i wont pull untill least 50-60% orange hairs


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol its been dead in here for about a week,, infact more than dead, lol,, guess eevryones busy getting wat they can from ther last few weeks before the chop,
> 
> mrt resist temtation m8,, i wont pull untill least 50-60% orange hairs



is that a reference tae the sort of birds you go for?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> is that a reference tae the sort of birds you go for?









quality bro!! lmao

NO the PE obviously


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 16, 2012)

its not temptation mate. i got those people coming to do my windows. they've already measured. they had to do it from the outside tho cos i wasnt going to open the door to the fuckers. the best one is about 40% brown hairs tho mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its not temptation mate. i got those people coming to do my windows. they've already measured. they had to do it from the outside tho cos i wasnt going to open the door to the fuckers


yeh lol they no reason to be in to measure,, i thought u had sorted that out? me,, i dont have to worry they can do anythign in my house and im golden  lol 

anyways yeh thoughtu had rang em? tell em not till after xmas, i would lol

took me nrly a yr to blag a new door, never mind windows, now parantly the councils have got government funding for the double glazing, but we got them old wooden ones wat swing out from top to bottom, real chew cant have blinds up or owt or the winders wont open


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh lol they no reason to be in to measure,, i thought u had sorted that out? me,, i dont have to worry they can do anythign in my house and im golden  lol
> 
> anyways yeh thoughtu had rang em? tell em not till after xmas, i would lol
> 
> took me nrly a yr to blag a new door, never mind windows, now parantly the councils have got government funding for the double glazing, but we got them old wooden ones wat swing out from top to bottom, real chew cant have blinds up or owt or the winders wont open


we did phone them and thats when they said if no ones in they'll measure from outside. but next friday is 9 weeks, i would have liked to give them another week because they were a week later showing sex than usually because of the 1 week veg. if i chop them down next week i can give them a week dry and get the windows in before xmas. these windows are shit, when its windy out the curtains blow even tho the windows are closed lol. they'll be putting that insulation on the outside of the walls after the windows go in so it should kepp the house warmer too. we've had double glazing since the 80s down here lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> we did phone them and thats when they said if no ones in they'll measure from outside. but next friday is 9 weeks, i would have liked to give them another week because they were a week later showing sex than usually because of the 1 week veg. if i chop them down next week i can give them a week dry and get the windows in before xmas. these windows are shit, when its windy out the curtains blow even tho the windows are closed lol. they'll be putting that insulation on the outside of the walls after the windows go in so it should kepp the house warmer too. we've had double glazing since the 80s down here lol


actually u cant say ur going on holiday coz we all u know "U AIN GETTIN ON NO PLANE!!"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

View attachment 2412660View attachment 2412661

now you see it now you don't


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

now you do!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 16, 2012)

happy days, so glad to be home and im ready to start the next grow box........ how are we all ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

terrible...weve been pineing in your abscence. x


----------



## unlucky (Nov 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> what a fuckin day........1 and 3/4 hours ona bus to get to glasgow, missed the return by 5 mins and had to wait another hour, it was fuckin 15 mins late and then a 2 hour return coz it was rushhour.................4 week 6 hours and 18 mins to i get my licence back and ah swear tae fuck ahm never gettin on another fuckin stinkin sweaty fuckin peasant carrier again. ye can stick public transport up yer fuckin arse.


&#8203;you have a way with words like no other.............


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 16, 2012)

What you gonna be growing this run?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> terrible...weve been pineing in your abscence. x


i think not mr p, more like you have all started crying now im back lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 16, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What you gonna be growing this run?


&#8203;is this @me ? lol if so...its the blue's for me


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you have a way with words like no other.............



i have a way with more than words if your ever north of the border....just ask silly billy he walks like a camel with shin splints...its part of the buying/selling deal....god i miss the jail.x


----------



## unlucky (Nov 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i have a way with more than words if your ever north of the border....just ask silly billy he walks like a camel with shin splints...its part of the buying/selling deal....god i miss the jail.x


&#8203;lol funny bugger, how is billy ? he his a charm too lol.................. 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Nov 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2412660View attachment 2412661View attachment 2412663
> 
> now you see it now you don't


hello don, why is there 2 filters in that tent ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 16, 2012)

billys on the text...hes minced and sittin with enuff to drop a horse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello don, why is there 2 filters in that tent ?


left ones a fan right ones filter


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 17, 2012)

i'm sick of every one putting Jimmy Savel down !, when i was 7 he fixed it for me to milk a cow blind folded !



Morning Stoney Heads. [video=youtube;uwkecAjyfPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwkecAjyfPA[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> left ones a fan right ones filter


How quiet are those TDS fan's Don? Obviously not silent I assume.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

The bird came back from Poland yesterday, grandma is 83 and has had her first McDonalds ever. 

Chicken nuggets!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The bird came back from Poland yesterday, grandma is 83 and has had her first McDonalds ever.
> 
> Chicken nuggets!


Haha, did she like it


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 17, 2012)

i would have had to have told her try the big mac. you go to kfc for chicken lol. do any of you remember the super size mega macs?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Man the super size was the nuts!! When I have a normal size meal I need to get extra chips, or I leave still hungry!! For a skinny fucker I can't half eat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> billys on the text...hes minced and sittin with enuff to drop a horse.


if its out like the grade of that last shit then that GOTTA BE TONS#!!!



mrt1980 said:


> i would have had to have told her try the big mac. you go to kfc for chicken lol. do any of you remember the super size mega macs?


yeh wats with that? chicken from maccy dee's? so u cant say she had her first mcdonalds coz she hasent,, kfc u shudda done or big mac THEN u hve had ur first


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 17, 2012)

mcdonalds is shit, never ate it regularly but on the rare bi-annual occasion ill get a big mac theres guilt afterwards and the feeling i just ate cardboard, which i prob did. as for kfc, dont get me started on the chip portion sizes...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

yeh ther food tsates nasty,, they really shoulld make em like the pictures,, how hard is it to use freh veg and shit?>

kfc chilps .. lol i dont eat em ther like cardboard fuk that!!!

we need some fo them resterunt man vs food eats at,, imagin if one fo them places opened here with same prices and portians, theyd make a fucking killing


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 17, 2012)

just get a bucket. back when i came out of work i had a bucket from kfc every week day for 2 weeks, i put on 2 fucking stone in those 2 weeks


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Awrite lads, I'm saving my trim until I've got a decent amount to make some bho. What's the best way to store it? Can it be kept in the freezer, defrosted then put in the honey bee extractor? I want to make some really good oil as I've herd it knocks you on your arse. So any of you lot made/smoked this stuff?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 17, 2012)

Smoked.it a coupla times was more a racy buzz gets ur heart pumpin lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Awrite lads, I'm saving my trim until I've got a decent amount to make some bho. What's the best way to store it? Can it be kept in the freezer, defrosted then put in the honey bee extractor? I want to make some really good oil as I've herd it knocks you on your arse. So any of you lot made/smoked this stuff?


always put trim in the freezer, it freezes the trichs and makes it easier to make hash or oil. ive done bho a cpl of times with my brother.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

fuk that storing trim, wen my weeds gone its GONE fuk keeping trim in the freezer, lolits a charge wqaitin to happen


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 17, 2012)

come on you gooners, put the yids bk in there place 
any ways hows it crackin? jus got the 9 afgahn kush autos into 3 liter pots bout 3 weeks in and they are starting to flower :/
ill try get some pics on within the next few days.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> always put trim in the freezer, it freezes the trichs and makes it easier to make hash or oil. ive done bho a cpl of times with my brother.


Can you make bho with trim straight from the freezer?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Can you make bho with trim straight from the freezer?


Eye, like Dura sez keep it in the freezer but dry it out like you would your bud first. If you don't dry it out first then I wouldn't advise using straight from the freezer, it'll defrost to a mush because the water content will still be there. It would be OK for the bubble bags but not BHO.

If you dry it first then there's no water content to freeze.

Trim your plant's, dry trim, bag up up tripple (or your food will stink) and keep it in the freezer till the time comes.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Cheers yorkie! So I'm better to start dry trimming my plants? If I dry trim, am I still ok to wet trim the big fan leafs? I worry about mold as it is lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, like Dura sez keep it in the freezer but dry it out like you would your bud first. If you don't dry it out first then I wouldn't advise using straight from the freezer, it'll defrost to a mush because the water content will still be there. It would be OK for the bubble bags but not BHO.
> 
> If you dry it first then there's no water content to freeze.
> 
> Trim your plant's, dry trim, bag up up tripple (or your food will stink) and keep it in the freezer till the time comes.


and the first to disagree with yorkie issssssssssss......................................????


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't no what he's fuckin talkin about lmao......easy lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Don't no what he's fuckin talkin about lmao......easy lads


lol hows things mush?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Closet no trim ya bud like you would normal an then dry the trim while ya drying ya bud mate....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol hows things mush?


Sound now I'm home been work, I fuckin hate working wknds we a passion lol how's you chief?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Sound cheers pukka!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound now I'm home been work, I fuckin hate working wknds we a passion lol how's you chief?


jjust chillin, waiting for this harvest to finsih lol week 7 today,cat be that long now, 
i hated working weekends to it sucked,so i dont envy you at all,was t a outside job? shitty weather like hahaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Pukka, you got space for another mother?

The fairy has something up her sleeve with your name on it, if you want it.


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Hey guys hope your all good! I know this thread started with weed price that back in 2009 now it been over 3 years thought it would be good idea to know prices of weed per oz these days with area and strain just like the op, i'll start off my with my area northwest Lancashire peng amnesia haze/ super lemon haze 180 to 250. most people pay 250 per oz


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2012)

200 , 180 for brick/chink...250 for a quality brand.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> 200 , 180 for brick/chink...250 for a quality brand.


250 Dura!? Fuck me, I wish I could get 250 an oz.

Is that on singles though?


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> 200 , 180 for brick/chink...250 for a quality brand.


feel sorry for people paying 180 for brick/chink weed and 250 for quality sounds steep too around my ends only lemon haze and amnesia for top dollar. what strains you the best around you? used to be blueberry and cheese but no one wants that shit no more.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2012)

aye , if you turn up with a good cheese or sumthin you'll pull 250....thats retail though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

damn wish i could get 25 a oz too,, mines 200 this go,the exo
just bought a HTC ONE S beats audio for 20 qwid and 5 dvds, immaculate too,, TOUCH!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

180 to 230 per oz in my area of the east coast Scotland


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

cheese and blueberry going for 160 to 220 but no interest these days people rolling with the haze's


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn wish i could get 25 a oz too,, mines 200 this go,the exo
> just bought a HTC ONE S beats audio for 20 qwid and 5 dvds, immaculate too,, TOUCH!


 bargain of the century lol wish i could find a htc one s for £20, you got exo for £200 that's good deal you should be happy bet it's the lick for that price.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

nasar said:


> bargain of the century lol wish i could find a htc one s for £20, you got exo for £200 that's good deal you should be happy bet it's the lick for that price.


yeh but it spropper exo not the ghs one, got a small amount of a fairy and fuk em the hassle i was getting to sell it was unreal like wen sum1 makes u feel a propper cunt coz u wont sell em a gramme outa ya last 3, that typo shit,

the phones slik, ima get it swapped for a iphone 4 i think, already got a s2


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Far too cheap lol, £250-300 singles, usually the 300 mark all day


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Ppl are just happy to get a bit of decent stuff around here! Oz's go for average 200 but 230-250 for the top drawer stuff.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Far too cheap lol, £250-300 singles, usually the 300 mark all day


That's mental 300!! I wish lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's mental 300!! I wish lol


Thats what it is m8, boys knocking it out 3g for fifty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

damn 300,, i need to move lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

That's extortionate man. We're 25 for 3.5g.... also 10 a g


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's extortionate man. We're 25 for 3.5g.... also 10 a g


Extortion?? It's called the current market m8

sure that's only working out at 200 an o, how's folk making any money ffs


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't get me wrong mate, if you can get that then shit hot go for it, I would. Only time you'll find it at that price up here is when it's been really dry.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Don't get me wrong mate, if you can get that then shit hot go for it, I would. Only time you'll find it at that price up here is when it's been really dry.


Extremly costly habit if ur buyin to smoke, dunno how I used to do it


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn 300,, i need to move lol


Lol me too bet i can get rid of lemon haze for 300 a single. and 3g for fifty that's just under and eighth.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

It is that! That's why I started growing. Couldn't afford it. And I hate smoking soap bar!?. most ppl round here don't sell it anymore than a gram a time.


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

where yo guys from in uk, i think everyone should start growing the best.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> It is that! That's why I started growing. Couldn't afford it. And I hate smoking soap bar!?. most ppl round here don't sell it anymore than a gram a time.


Mostly fifty bags round here the odd 25, but sure a 25 ain't goina last long so ther pointless. Hard to get a q r anything and if u do it'll be a ton


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

nasar said:


> where yo guys from in uk, i think everyone should start growing the best.


We DO grow the fucking best! lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

nasar said:


> where yo guys from in uk, i think everyone should start growing the best.


Would a postcode be ok for ye lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Mostly fifty bags round here the odd 25, but sure a 25 ain't goina last long so ther pointless. Hard to get a q r anything and if u do it'll be a ton


Yh mostly 10 bags and you need 2 a night! Lol. Hardly find cues. If I sell any of my stuff it goes for 200/230 then will be sold by the g


----------



## nasar (Nov 17, 2012)

lol postcode would do, i hate to pay 250 for an 0z bags here are 1.5 for 20 which ain't too bad now used to be 1 g for 20


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We DO grow the fucking best! lol.


well, u do try~!

1.3 for 154 here IF ya can get it,otherwise it .5-..9 for a tens


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well, u do try~!
> 
> 1.3 for 154 here IF ya can get it,otherwise it .5-..9 for a tens


You saying I've got bunk genetics or is that a IC3 trying to have a dig at MY growing skills? 

Funny guy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You saying I've got bunk genetics or is that a IC3 trying to have a dig at MY growing skills?
> 
> Funny guy!


hahaha ive got jokes indeed.

not going to check or water my plants tonite, ther not drinking the feed im giving them so il leave it a day or so,, seems the correct thing to do, u think?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

I water on time regardless.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha ive got jokes indeed.
> 
> not going to check or water my plants tonite, ther not drinking the feed im giving them so il leave it a day or so,, seems the correct thing to do, u think?


would I be right in sayin plants don't drink as much the last week or two, I've noticed mine ain't be drinking as much as usual?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

your runnin exo too arent u? all im bothered about is, my airpots are stood on roudn trays and ther getting water in them so obviously ther not drinking and ive got roots cummin out fo bottom of pot so dont want roots sat uin water do u?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your runnin exo too arent u? all im bothered about is, my airpots are stood on roudn trays and ther getting water in them so obviously ther not drinking and ive got roots cummin out fo bottom of pot so dont want roots sat uin water do u?


The roots that come out of the bottom will airprune themselves by about an inch.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your runnin exo too arent u? all im bothered about is, my airpots are stood on roudn trays and ther getting water in them so obviously ther not drinking and ive got roots cummin out fo bottom of pot so dont want roots sat uin water do u?


I've exo too aye, I just noticed when topping up the tank after 5-7 days they haven't drank as much. My roots are constantly in the res at the min, but hydros probly different so I dunno m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Do plants drink less in late flower yorkie??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I've exo too aye, I just noticed when topping up the tank after 5-7 days they haven't drank as much. My roots are constantly in the res at the min, but hydros probly different so I dunno m8


well wer ru8nning same strain of the same mother at the same time, so were having the same issue, or not a issue, so cant be bad, im day 49 today


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well wer ru8nning same strain of the same mother at the same time, so were having the same issue, or not a issue, so cant be bad, im day 49 today


Wouldnt say it's an issue m8, I think they just drink less in flower, maybe with the ripen as well cos its tellin it its goina die anyway, fuck I dunno but mines are looking good anyway so I wouldn't be worrying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Do plants drink less in late flower yorkie??


Mine never have, more size drinks more water in my experience.

I don't know anything scientific on it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mine never have.


I think mine do in the wilma, they did last week anyway, if its the same tomoro then they must do. If that's the case then urs must be drinking too much yorkie lol, mine an ic3s are dead on!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldnt say it's an issue m8, I think they just drink less in flower, maybe with the ripen as well cos its tellin it its goina die anyway, fuck I dunno but mines are looking good anyway so I wouldn't be worrying


yeh mine are,, havent trimmed one leave this grow, so thers a few yellow culred up mofos, tellu wat il go up and do sum pics on my NEW HTC ONE S BEATS i paid 20 qwid for lol stil chuffed



The Yorkshireman said:


> Mine never have, more size drinks more water in my experience.
> 
> I don't know anything scientific on it.


 FUK ME thats a riu first


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mine are,, havent trimmed one leave this grow, so thers a few yellow culred up mofos, tellu wat il go up and do sum pics on my NEW HTC ONE S BEATS i paid 20 qwid for lol stil chuffed


I know a guy got three footie tops today and let them go for 3 grams lol. Ill get few pics up tomoro ic3, try and show u what my exo are lookin like, can only show u bud tho, can't see full plants


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Few good boxing matches comin up in next couple of weeks, carl
froch tonite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Few good boxing matches comin up in next couple of weeks, carl
> froch tonite


ufc 154 tyonite buddy gsp vs condit! guna be awsome


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ufc 154 tyonite buddy gsp vs condit! guna be awsome


Never really into UFC that much. Ther looking good m8, fair few yellow leaves on them, mine hardly any yet. when u choppin them again?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> if its the same tomoro then they must do. If that's the case then urs must be drinking too much yorkie lol, mine an ic3s are dead on!


Erm no, lol.

I've never grown Exo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK ME thats a riu first


I've said many times mate if I don't know I don't won't open my mouth, if I'm asked straight I'll tell straight.



IC3M4L3 said:


> ufc 154 tyonite buddy gsp vs condit! guna be awsome


Nice bit of lean going on there mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Never really into UFC that much. Ther looking good m8, fair few yellow leaves on them, mine hardly any yet. when u choppin them again?



well im on day 47,, im thinking the PE is gunna come down a week tops, the rest anotehr week? maybe dunno, thats what i rely on u lot for!! lol
yellow leaves yeh for sure havent trimmed them at all since the start and my ph was at 7 all teh way thru,, fuk it it can saty that way, next grow il keep tabs on ph from the start,,my batteries are fucked and too much hassle for this late im thinkin

Nice bit of lean going on there mate.[/QUOTE]

lol yeh ive tried everything, rings, poles and whire,, i give up,, they wont collapse so fuk it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i give up,, they wont collapse so fuk it


If it does it's ready yeah? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> jjust chillin, waiting for this harvest to finsih lol week 7 today,cat be that long now,
> i hated working weekends to it sucked,so i dont envy you at all,was t a outside job? shitty weather like hahaa


Indoors but in the fuckin loft most of day mate I'd a loved to be outside been sweating like a cunt covered in rockwool lol I'm a few day in front of ya it was start week 7 wed mate...



The Yorkshireman said:


> Pukka, you got space for another mother?
> 
> The fairy has something up her sleeve with your name on it, if you want it.


I ant got no mothers mate my veg cab is shut down at min the plants I got were fairy drops I'm gettin ready for next crop next wknd so I might have a snip if she's flying by what's she got is it the lemon cross?

Mg what you feeding at the min? I noticed like last couple of weeks when I drop the base nutes an using just the boost or whatever the plants start drinking less you just on ripen?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> what's she got is it the lemon cross?


Eye, the big pink cherry one.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

nasar said:


> Hey guys hope your all good! I know this thread started with weed price that back in 2009 now it been over 3 years thought it would be good idea to know prices of weed per oz these days with area and strain just like the op, i'll start off my with my area northwest Lancashire peng amnesia haze/ super lemon haze 180 to 250. most people pay 250 per oz


&#8203;250 in the northwest...lol feck off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;250 in the northwest...lol feck off


I know, sticks in your throat right? It's just not northern! lol.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

&#8203;you can have all mine at 160 oz 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know, sticks in your throat right? It's just not northern! lol.


&#8203;do you get 250 for yours yorky ?...lol its defo not northern he he


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you can have all mine at 160 oz 4sure


That's mate's rate's, your robbing yourself now!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;do you get 250 for yours yorky ?...lol its defo not northern he he


I wish I fucking could, It's not even in me to ask.

I'd feel like I was asking to shag the guys missus!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If it does it's ready yeah? lol


lol to fucking rite






Mg what you feeding at the min? I noticed like last couple of weeks when I drop the base nutes an using just the boost or whatever the plants start drinking less you just on ripen?[/QUOTE]

im just on ripen now,, i got sum sexy crispy leaves too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

January week, highest bidder! lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's mate's rate's, your robbing yourself now!


&#8203;im happy at 160 all day long and its what i get, i think 160 is nuts


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, the big pink cherry one.


you like the big pink cherry one???????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Eye I can let it go for 160's but I'd like as much as I can get though obviously.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you like the big pink cherry one???????


You've lost me mate? lol.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wish I fucking could, It's not even in me to ask.
> 
> I'd feel like I was asking to shag the guys missus!


lol at 250 i want more than an oz and a shag hhhmmmmm


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye I can let it go for 160's but I'd like as much as I can get though obviously.


&#8203;if a had to then id let mine go at 100 but not happy but got money


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol at 250 i want more than an oz and a shag hhhmmmmm


Eye, round these parts I can get sucked off for a fiver!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, round these parts I can get sucked off for a fiver!


&#8203;posh git lol, round my way i can get a shag for fuck all, all day long lol pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've lost me mate? lol.


heas tlkaing pink bellends bruv!! u need to go to the school of hardkocks!

damn i get 200 all day here as long as its stinks and is sticky its 2's,, u say january yorkie? il say ul be ready in june


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

&#8203;@ icm, how do i jail break my ipad2... can you tell me so i know what the fookle your going on about, i am blonde


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i am blonde


Hence free shags all day long.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hence free shags all day long.


&#8203;only if you stink and got very dark skin, yak makes me feel sick thinking about it........dirty stinky feckers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> heas tlkaing pink bellends bruv!! u need to go to the school of hardkocks!
> 
> u say january yorkie? il say ul be ready in june


Born in Beeston Live in Bradford, you don't get many harder knocks! Dura's probably the exception!


Silly sod, june! They're starting to form colas (well, the big one) and it'll be 2 weeks in on tuesday. Told you, mad skills me. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;@ icm, how do i jail break my ipad2... can you tell me so i know what the fookle your going on about, i am blonde


 go to settings/general/about and tell me wat software version ur runing, be like 5.1 5.01. 6.0 watever tell me that and il hook u up




The Yorkshireman said:


> Born in Beeston Live in Bradford, you don't get many harder knocks! Dura's probably the exception!
> 
> 
> Silly sod, june! They're starting to form colas (well, the big one) and it'll be 2 weeks in on tuesday. Told you, mad skills me. lol


well i must say your the most prim an dporpper beestonite ive ever met,, thats a bad estate so ive been told so FUK that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i must say your the most prim an dporpper beestonite ive ever met,, thats a bad estate so ive been told so FUK that


Lol, I've got a good amount of Seacroft thrown in too!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> go to settings/general/about and tell me wat software version ur runing, be like 5.1 5.01. 6.0 watever tell me that and il hook u up
> 
> &#8203;ios 6.0.1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > go to settings/general/about and tell me wat software version ur runing, be like 5.1 5.01. 6.0 watever tell me that and il hook u up
> ...


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unlucky said:
> 
> 
> > nope not yet available
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unlucky said:
> 
> 
> > nope not yet available
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2012)

Now it randomly takes photographs when it wants!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

&#8203;ic3 are you still awake ? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol to fucking rite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just on ripen now,, i got sum sexy crispy leaves too[/QUOTE]

ive just been toping up with ripen m8, but ther was some bloom and boost still left in the tank, bein a lazy bastard I neva emptied it before I filled


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ic3 are you still awake ? lol


He was gurning at me earlier bout updating my iphone too, must be gettin cranky waitin in this grow to hurry up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone watching Carl froch fight?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes mate....


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> He was gurning at me earlier bout updating my iphone too, must be gettin cranky waitin in this grow to hurry up lol


&#8203;no he give his foot a good fingering had a smoke then off to sleep pmsl


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

What a prick lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;no he give his foot a good fingering had a smoke then off to sleep pmsl


Didnt think he had a foot left to finger


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What a prick lol


whats up pukka


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

That mack dancing when he came out lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> whats up pukka


&#8203;a prick lol...sorry pukka just a joke


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope froch punches the head of him... What about Freddie flintoff fighting next week before hattons fight, rugby player turned boxer lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

The week after is Tyson fury fighting in Belfast, that'll be good, might look at gettin tickets for that one


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

I've got money on the 5th an 6th froch you have a bet on boxing mg.....other guy is good tho owt could happen mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The week after is Tyson fury fighting in Belfast, that'll be good, might look at gettin tickets for that one


You in to ya boxing then mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Naw man no bet on this one, don't know much bout the other guy but m8 days he's a good boxer. Be good to see ur bet come up m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The week after is Tyson fury fighting in Belfast, that'll be good, might look at gettin tickets for that one


Fury vs price will be a good fight mate......


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You in to ya boxing then mate?


Aye sorta m8, like to watch most the big fights, usually follow most of it


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fury vs price will be a good fight mate......


thatd be a big decider, would love to see fury and one of the klitchcos


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Might not last 2 pukka Neva mind 5 or 6


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye sorta m8, like to watch most the big fights, usually follow most of it


I was gunna go to this mate I try an go if it's close but the Mrs is moaning it nearly crimbo lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Might not last 2 pukka Neva mind 5 or 6


He'l run for abit now he's felt his power mate...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Ffs he didnt stand up to much, look how long that last fight went for, did u watch that, years mans eye was like he had an extra eyebrow the way it was slit open


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought he'd a done abit better I new froch would kill him like but not that early he's fuckin good tho mate


----------



## dura72 (Nov 17, 2012)

oh christ ahm fucked


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

dura72 said:


> oh christ ahm fucked



lol lightweight


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 17, 2012)

He's probably had enough to take down a bull elephant



unlucky said:


> lol lightweight


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> He's probably had enough to take down a bull elephant


&#8203;he did say he was with silly billy...he he pmsl


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Sin city - Sour flame OG .
Week 7


----------



## unlucky (Nov 17, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Sin city - Sour flame OG .
> Week 7


&#8203;looking very yum yum


----------



## brewing up (Nov 17, 2012)

thats not that good for week 7 tbh


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

brewing up said:


> thats not that good for week 7 tbh


Shut the fuck up got 3 more weeks to go pall


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good rolla, is this your first run with that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

mine look better than them at week 7







morning bitches


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning hop along!! Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2012)

Hahaha how can you tell from 1 bud pic???....................mornin peeps


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2012)

lol fuckin peggers.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

lol only fucking with him hahaha

my PE comes down in a week tops then the reast should be a week behind, about to chill and watch ufc 154  buzzin


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 18, 2012)

whats happening spunk bubblers lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> whats happening spunk bubblers lol


Haha, not much sticky chin!!! Lol. Where you been hiding


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 18, 2012)

not been hiding just falling asleep all the time lol?must be couch lock off all the fast dryed weed i was smoking lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Take it the doctor was a good smoke then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

fuk off with yer stolen credit cards


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuck off outta our thread spammer!!!!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

How do they get away with that ic3?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2012)

Always some cunt doin ya nut on a sunday evening int they lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk off with yer stolen credit cards


I didn't know what the fuck he was on about lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 18, 2012)

god sake the threads moving likes,for a sunday lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2012)

Just realised ant seen ttt on much either any1 spoke to him?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

na aint spoken to no1,, the threads dying a death lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 18, 2012)

everyones home work is to set up a grow for someone or help to do so and get them on riu lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea first run with the sour flame got a few others phycosis , and dinafemnog too il throw some pics up later


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What about Freddie flintoff fighting next week before hattons fight, rugby player turned boxer lol


Lol, it's worse than that. He was captain of the England cricket team!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Boy's.

My liver's looking plant has taken up the lemon smell, disappointed I am.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Do u not like the lemon yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

I fucking loooooove the lemon smell, it's just on the wrong plant!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh right cool, I've got some lemon kush and lemon skunk x purple punch yto pop next. Can't wait! Love lemon weed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Closet was it you I was talking to about PGR's in 'Gravity' the other day?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Yh mate! I was gonna buy gravity and snowstorm. You said to hold off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I didn't find the stuff I wanted to because I got sidetracked,lol. 


But I have found something better, well not found it's been around a while I just know more now.




*Triacontanol* is a plant growth regulator. Biologist's are not exactly certain how it works but the opinion is that it stimulates the cells that are responsible for producing the enzymes used in photosynthesis. Very similar to the way anabolic steroids work in humans and animals.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

It's possibly an ingredient in Canna's 'Boost' but seen as it's not water soluble and alcohol makes plant dry out I'm not sure.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyway.....

It's completely organic as it's usually an extract from Alfalfa.

So you make up a 25ppm spray bottle, spray it on your plant's when in young veg, week 5 size bud's in week 2, job done.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

*The chemical Triacontanol, is used in commercial horticulture to improve plant growth worldwide. As a photosynthesis enhancer it increases plant growth in combination with a number of other plant growth regulating actions*.

*Can be used safely on fruit, vegetables, and leaf crops. Products are safe to eat, crop and harvest after plant treatments at recommended concentrations. 
Natural organic product. Breaks down naturally as plants grow. This plant growth regulator can be found naturally in a range of plants. Found in alfalfa 
sugar cane and tea leaves. 

Used on a wide range of food crops worldwide in fields and glasshouses to grow tomatoes, cucumbers and melons.
Widespread use in horticulture worldwide.
Classified as a plant growth regulator it can have a number of commercially important effects on how plants grow.​[h=5]Triacontanol can affect growth by its effect on photosynthesis, plant metabolism, and can increase the growth of roots, shoots and flower production.[/h]Science and horticulture use Triacontanol for the following benefits in a range of plants. Now also available for hobbyists and enthusiastic amateurs or anyone who grows plants. It is easy to mix, use and apply to plants growing anywhere.Plant growth regulator Triacontanol used on plants​
Increase plant or crop yield.
Enhance photosynthesis and plant metabolism.
Induce the production of flower buds and flowering.
Allow the production of bigger leaves, and bigger root system.
Increase cell growth in roots, and used to produce thicker foliage and flowers.
Production of robust plants more resistant to disease and pathogens.
Increase basal branching of rosette plants, and allow more basal breaks.
Improve establishment and growth of young plants produced from cuttings, seed or plugs.
Used to help plants suffering nutrient and growth deficiencies.
Plant growth regulator Triacontanol used in-vitro​
Improve in-vitro shoot production, axillary branching and root growth in micropropagation.
Improve aseptic orchid seedling production aerial and root growth.
Produce more robust in-vitro seedling plants better adapted to establishment out of flask and reduce losses.
Can be used on many tropical orchid seedlings during flask stage by adding to orchid media.
The chemical composition.1- triacontanol, n-triacontanolcommon alternative names: myricyl alcohol, melissyl alcohol, tria-contanol.C30H62O Molecular Weight:438.82 Melting point : 80-83oC 90% pure.White powder, stable in light, air, alkalii. For prolonged storage keep at 2-8 degC.Low toxicity, safe to humans and animals. No phytotoxicity at standard application ratesNot soluble in water.Dissolve in alcohol, n-butyl alcohol, isopropyl alcohol, ethyl ether, chloroform, petroleum, polysorbate20 (Tween20). The solution may need heating to improve solubility.Store in a cool dry dark place. We supply in a leak proof container and we suggest Triacontanol is stored in the dark in a refrigerator at 2-8deg C. Foil cover the tube if necessary to eliminate light. We suggest using triacontanol solution soon after mixing and preferably use within a few days. 
​Mixing the chemical Triacontanol to use.​As a dilution example: How to make a 25ppm Triacontanol solution for spraying foliage.25ppm is equivalent to 25mg/1000ml (1.0litre).Weigh 25mg triacontanol powder.( A cheap portable battery electronic digital scale is easy to use and widely available on the internet or eBay) * see section below if wanting to estimate!Dissolve powder in a small volume of alcohol. 5-10ml. Alcohol solvents listed above. The solution may need slight heating to improve solubility. Take care with flammable liquids! Any white deposits seen after dissolving are manufacturing wax. The active plant growth regulators (PGR) of Triacontanol will be already dissolved, however this wax can be removed by either adding a larger volume of alcohol solvents or heating again. When the wax has dissapeared, add this to your final water volume. Any wax deposits will be broken down by bacteria during the course of uptake by plants. It will not harm plant foliage or roots.
Alternatively dissolve in 1-2ml of Polysorbate20. Polysorbate solutions do not require heating. Using a pyrex test tube makes this very easy. After dissolving, shake the mix well. You will be left with a white emulsion concentrate. You may see some white wax deposits from manufacturing. This is normal
Measure 1000ml (1.0litre) of good quality water and to this add the freshly mixed solution. Shake or stir.For triacontanol diluted with alcohols, add a foliage wetter such as Physan 20, Add 1-5 drops. If this wetter is not available use liquid hand dish washing soap at 1-5 drops. There is no need to add a foliage wetter if you have used Polysorbate20Use an inexpensive hand sprayer to spray your plants with. It is best to shake before each spraying. Aim for coating the upper surface of the plant leaves thoroughly, Spay enough to allow drip down from the leaves. Spray stems and shoots also. Do not spray during bright sunshine. Aim to spray at the beginning of the day, when plants are starting to grow. Do not allow leaves to remain wet overnight.Store this spray solution in the refrigerator or cool and aim to spray and use. If the solution is cold, remember to bring the solution temperature up to that of the foliage before spraying to stop cold damage to leaves.​*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Ebay, less than a tenner for 8 (ish) applications.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triacontanol-plant-growth-boosting-hormone-flowering-/271103708454?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f1f0a4d26


I'm on it next time round, there's guys that are getting buds the size of basket balls and having to use anti bud rot chemicals. 

It's well worth a play around.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

thats WAAAYYY to heavy reading for suicidel sunday


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats WAAAYYY to heavy reading for suicidel sunday


Lol, that's it I'm done.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 18, 2012)

post more instead ...



The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, that's it I'm done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> post more instead ...


DONT fucking encourage him for gawd sake


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> post more instead ...




http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Sound I'm definitely going to buy that stuff, sounds mental!! Cheers man!!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

quick question on ph'ing coz ahm no too sussed on it, am i better launching my food mix thats been sitting for 2 days, its canna a+b with pk13/14, its ph has dropped to 4.8, or should i use a drop of ph up?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> quick question on ph'ing coz ahm no too sussed on it, am i better launching my food mix thats been sitting for 2 days, its canna a+b with pk13/14, its ph has dropped to 4.8, or should i use a drop of ph up?


I would chuck it mate and use fresh.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I would chuck it mate and use fresh.


kinda though that, i only ever make up a 10 litre mix at a time so its not like ahm losing much anyway. plants are lookin well, the look as if theyre on week 6 but its only week 4, putting on good weight. this is my first real clued up coco grow. i mite even post sum pics up....and thats a fuckin rare event.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

How many Coco run's have you done cos I know you were in soil for as far back as......


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many Coco run's have you done cos I know you were in soil for as far back as......



ive currently got 2 seperate grows of 7 on the go....i did a run of 6 the last time but my harvest was crap, i'd been treating it like soil and only feeding when it was bone dry, maybe every 3rd or 4th days, yeilded just over an oz a plant, worst result ive ever had. i did a cpl of dwc runs late last year/earlier this year but coz i wasnt ph'ing it wasnt particularly great either....i was a confirmed soil guy like you said and im more clued up on that than anything else but everybody was raving about coco so i thought fucki it ahll have a shot of that. i'll probably continue coco until ive got a good system worked out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

i feed mine evryday now, coco is essentially hydro so u need to feed more, i used to feed like you,wen they needed it, but since i done everyday ive really seen a diffrence


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i'd been treating it like soil and only feeding when it was bone dry


Eye, that'll fuck you.

Coco salt's up easier than soil when it starts to dry too much.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

im feeding about a litre every day, sumtimes every 2nd, my 12/12 from seed/rooted clone grow ones are in 7litre pots, the others are in 12 or 15 litre pots. they only get fed every 2nd or 3rd day. low temp issues mean growth and feeding uptakes a bit slower, its ok but no where near as good as my seed/clone grow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you still watering until you get a decent run off or are they just being GIVEN about a litre?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

i water till theres run off, a litre is just about the average, the 2 biggest ones are thirstier than that , round about the 2 litre mark before run off.......btw is flushing really neede to shift the salt build up? i never really bothered in soil unless i had problem tbh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Flushing should all ways be a last resort imo.

If you water till you get plenty run off, 30% or so and allways keep some moisture in the pot it should be fine, as coco drys faster than soil and more evenly it will salt up faster if you are aware of this then you just adjust your regime to avoid problems. 

I don't flush for harvest, I just feed plain water the last week.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

im using the cana a+b as base nutes and each feed i add either pk 13/14 or some old ionics hydro boost or some of that shooting powder, seems to be doing the trick , mite try that ripen stuff next time round though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

That shooting powder is ok, I think it's made from the same salt I use. It's one half of PK 13/14 too, lol.

What week did you get your PH in order?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

last week for the ph tester and stuff but after testing it would seem my ph was pretty good anyway.....my tap water is 7 and after i add my nutes it dropped to a around 6.2 and im pretty sure if i leave it till the water hits a decent temp it'll come in around 5.8.....my tap water is easily some of the best in the world. every time i come down to england i break into spots coz of the water. and the stuff in london is fuckin undrinkable.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Get some pics up mate. let's have a butchers...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

o dont water till run of i give them a litre a day and none runs out the sides now ive sussed how to feed em without water fucking out the pot everyware,
this grow needs to hurry the fuk up im getting impatient


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get some pics up mate. let's have a butchers...


it'll have to be later in the week, my bird took the bloody data card out the camera to transfer some pics. i'll get some of both grows, one grow is about 6 weeks in and due chpped about the beggining if december, the other one about 2 weeks later.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Does that not mean your not flushing the salts out?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Does that not mean your not flushing the salts out?


Flushing what salt's out? Folk have to change their perspective on things, salt doesn't build up unless your medium dry's out or you've chronically over fed.

If your nutrients are water soluble then they don't form solids again until the moisture has evaporated.

I actually have even less chance of this happening because I feed strong, efficient nutes in minimal amounts.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 18, 2012)

im trying full strength nutes till chop day on some of these. i didnt find any difference from the bud ive chopped off before i flushed to the finished flushed stuff. see if it makes any difference when i got a side by side to compare it tidy. i can get a few other peoples opinions too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Feeding plain water the last week or 2 of flower CAN improve taste at a trade off with potency but as for flushing salt's out of the medium before harvest that's just rubbish. Flushing salt's out is needed when you have a build up due to letting the medium dry out too much between watering's or overfeeding leading to an excess because the plant can't use it all. The build up/excess causes lockouts and problems, hence the need for a flush.

People mistake the 2 based on assumption.

The "I only grow organic because I don't want to smoke chemicals" crowd make me laugh my arse off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Later's boy's, the bird wants the laptop. lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 18, 2012)

same stuff that is in superthrive right?
well one of them..



The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I didn't find the stuff I wanted to because I got sidetracked,lol.
> 
> 
> But I have found something better, well not found it's been around a while I just know more now.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> same stuff that is in superthrive right?
> well one of them..


........They say.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG4BPNvayWo


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

Dinafem og 







sour flame og - sin city seeds







phycosis 







sour flame og #2







dinafem og


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice plants mate...what are you?bout 2 weeks from chop?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice plants rolla ul get a eigth EASY!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 18, 2012)

"they don't look that great for 7 weeks"

pmsl.. fucking mod wanker



brewing up said:


> thats not that good for week 7 tbh


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> "they don't look that great for 7 weeks"
> 
> pmsl.. fucking mod wanker



though the mods had decided to avoid this thread after that little dispute we had earlier on in the year.....lol....that was funny as fuck


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

Cheers lads . Going to check them at 9 weeks not looking at much for the sours to be honest but the quality is there . The dinafem sure surprised me to be honest some weight in them not bad for a freebie . This run was just to get my setup dialled in Probaly going to scrog from now on . 

Hows you all doing lads ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Cheers lads . Going to check them at 9 weeks not looking at much for the sours to be honest but the quality is there . The dinafem sure surprised me to be honest some weight in them not bad for a freebie . This run was just to get my setup dialled in Probaly going to scrog from now on .
> 
> Hows you all doing lads ?



not bad mate, ah bit rough from a two day drink and charlie session.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

Sall good dura can't wait to have a session soon . Work has just been stupidly busy at the moment haven't had time to have a shit can't complain it's money lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Sall good dura can't wait to have a session soon . Work has just been stupidly busy at the moment haven't had time to have a shit can't complain it's money lol


im a bit skint myself, need to get a loan of a ton this week but everything will be fine when the harvests up. so just another 3 weeks and both harvest and next student loan will be in ....then another harvest 2 weeks after that.....should be a great xmas coz my licence is back in 3 weeks, 6 days, 5 hours and 36 mins....


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Dura, do you have psychosis on the go?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Dura, do you have psychosis on the go?



noy yet mate.....ahm waitin on the fat fairy droppin it off......blue widow, sharks tooth, and cheese of sum kind


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

Little bit of psycho


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol ok cool, I'm really wanting to try it, it's just sourcing a clone!
Mr nice blue widow?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol ok cool, I'm really wanting to try it, it's just sourcing a clone!



i'll sort ya out when i get it or ask sillybilly yourself mate, he's sittin vegging about 40 as we speak.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i'll sort ya out when i get it or ask sillybilly yourself mate, he's sittin vegging about 40 as we speak.


Is that why he ain't been on? Keepin busy or is he just bein an anti social cunt


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that why he ain't been on? Keepin busy or is he just bein an anti social cunt



he sent me text on friday and i spoke to him later, he'd been on anti social mode and then on the drink, he'll probably pop up sumtime thru the week


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i'll sort ya out when i get it or ask sillybilly yourself mate, he's sittin vegging about 40 as we speak.


Cheers man! I PM'd billy ages ago about Exo clones, he said he wasn't running that anymore only psycho. I asked him but he never got back touch. So don't really want to ask again,know what I mean


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol ok cool, I'm really wanting to try it, it's just sourcing a clone!
> Mr nice blue widow?


dunno where the widow came from , it was fairy sent freebie seed, ive been growing and cloning it since late last year, quick finisher and well liked going by reports.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Yh I gave it a lot of thought. But ended up getting ww. I wish i never now! 3 germed outta 7 then one got ill and died. Pure shit! Seedsman are ment to be a really good company too.
Does she naturally turn black or do you need to bring that out in her?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

?? does the blue widow turn black? mines didnt that i noticed.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

If you Google Mr nice black widow. It's pure black! It's and strange lookin lol
I just looked around seems only theirs has that color to it.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 18, 2012)

first ive heard of it ,just had a look at it on the net and went thru and had wee look at my own, they are very dark green and the leaves are showin a sativa thinness. but its finished in 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

Little bit of exo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

just been to check on mine,, pots WAY to heavy to feed them so be 2 days no feed but thers more than enough in that coco, 
had to put a 5th can in the pots as many have a rite lean,, the PE is sooooo fucking close 50% orange hairs but in only on day 50 i think jimmy said day 54 wich willbe about rite,, just a pain having to pull 1 and get it drying,, extensiion up to the attick deal lol, will stink the house out so luckily its only the one, the EXO are filling out nicely

well thats wat i9 been upto


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 18, 2012)

dura72 said:


> noy yet mate.....ahm waitin on the fat fairy droppin it off......blue widow, sharks tooth, and cheese of sum kind


do you run the blue widow from seed every time or is a clone you've kept going?

haha never mind i just read the next thread lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

they look like tehr on ther 2nd brown m8,, that rite?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they look like tehr on ther 2nd brown m8,, that rite?


Theyll be pulled next week anyway, couple at a time or something, 8 weeks yesterday. Not looking forward to the trim!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Theyll be pulled next week anyway, couple at a time or something, 8 weeks yesterday. Not looking forward to the trim!


yeh im day 50, so u sayin 9 weeks? damn


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im day 50, so u sayin 9 weeks? damn


gotta remember mines hydro so could be different but I could easily pull them today, they ain't goina get any bigger, calyxes are swollen te fuck. Just has to be next week cos other shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> gotta remember mines hydro so could be different but I could easily pull them today, they ain't goina get any bigger, calyxes are swollen te fuck. Just has to be next week cos other shit


hydo i,e rockwool? yeh im hydro but coco wich i class as soil but hey! who am i to question,

so im on what week 7 today? on ripen full dose too so its NOT CUMMIN FAST NOUGH FOR FUK SAKE


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

Pebbles m8, I could def pull at 8, sambo pulls his at 8, so should be no reason u can't do urs next week. Well both dry a week then send sambo a tester see what he thinks


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Mg, how do you manage to show as offline, when your on?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Pebbles m8, I could def pull at 8, sambo pulls his at 8, so should be no reason u can't do urs next week. Well both dry a week then send sambo a tester see what he thinks


yeh but he doing 9 under 1200 watts we do 6 under 600 watts so hes got way more light going on in that room, im wiaiting for my buds to start throbbin before i pull, at the worst 2 weeks id say dfor the exo,, one or 2 are ahead, i just cant be arsed with em not been ready at same time



Closetgardner said:


> Mg, how do you manage to show as offline, when your on?


 hide online staus in priflie settings


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Mg, how do you manage to show as offline, when your on?


What he says


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but he doing 9 under 1200 watts we do 6 under 600 watts so hes got way more light going on in that room, im wiaiting for my buds to start throbbin before i pull, at the worst 2 weeks id say dfor the exo,, one or 2 are ahead, i just cant be arsed with em not been ready at same time
> 
> 
> 
> hide online staus in priflie settings


mine work out at 6 per 600w as well m8, when ye think ther ready ther ready, fuck it


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

So invisible mode?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> If you Google Mr nice black widow. It's pure black! It's and strange lookin lol
> I just looked around seems only theirs has that color to it.


Mr Nice Black Widow is the original White Widow from back in the day, they called it Black Widow because of that arrogant twat at GHS.

It's not supposed to be black, the photo on the website is dark green.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

After lights out at 12 days flowering.




Big bush main cola.




The livers looking one is getting exceptionally sticky, this is the one that's caught the lemon smell.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mr Nice Black Widow is the original White Widow from back in the day, they called it Black Widow because of that arrogant twat at GHS.
> 
> It's not supposed to be black, the photo on the website is dark green.


Lol it looks black. Aye was it not summing about when shanti sold ghs?
That 3rd pick looks the nuts mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol it looks black. Aye was it not summing about when shanti sold ghs?
> That 3rd pick looks the nuts mate!


It was called White Widow from the beginning, when Shanti fucked off to Switzerland he took his genetics with him. Arjan (who isn't a grower, never has been) now had a company but no stock, the arrogant twat went and trademarked all the names of the strains (like it makes a difference!) that Shanti had won the cups with and started passing off 3rd party produced mass seed stock as the originals. 

They've been doing it ever since.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

@ ic3 are you going to help me with my ipad ? did you nod off lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

To be honest Shanti (allthough I admire the mans knowledge and skill's) is a sell out as well, most of his stock was 'The Skunkman's' to start with until Neville got his hands on em.

Karma comes round though and 'The Skunkman' is now in a better position than all of them, Arjan makes the most money but it's through fraud.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

is this ok for the money as in my hydro shop there £60

http://www.screwfix.com/p/18-high-velocity-floor-fan-chrome/54056


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is this ok for the money as in my hydro shop there £60
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/18-high-velocity-floor-fan-chrome/54056



Seems quite reasonable that, I've all ways wondered why those fans are expensive.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> @ ic3 are you going to help me with my ipad ? did you nod off lol


i cant help u hun,, u updated it to ios 6,, no jailbreak for that just yet, as SOON as it comes out ill message you


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Seems quite reasonable that, I've all ways wondered why those fans are expensive.



its the cheapest i've seen. are the air cooled supernovas a good bit of kit to get as im in need of 8x600w


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant help u hun,, u updated it to ios 6,, no jailbreak for that just yet, as SOON as it comes out ill message you



dam updates, thats ok thankyou, will it be ok if i do get it jailbreak..... it wont start fucking up on me will it ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its the cheapest i've seen. are the air cooled supernovas a good bit of kit to get as im in need of 8x600w


That's some op your starting up, is it not!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its the cheapest i've seen. are the air cooled supernovas a good bit of kit to get as im in need of 8x600w


They are but personally if running 8 x 600's I would get cooltubes with a decent built in reflector.

They'd be cheaper, run cooler and be not cause as much turbulence in the airflow but with a slight trade off on light spread.

That's something you'd have to think about.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's some op your starting up, is it not!



hhhhmmm id say its a little op but im as mad as a hatter lol , ye its going to be just 60 pluss plants to start off with but i do have 450sqf to work with, ive got 2weeks to get this up and running


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow what a space!! 60 plants that's a full time job lol. GL


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They are but personally if running 8 x 600's I would get cooltubes with a decent built in reflector.
> 
> They'd be cheaper, run cooler and be not cause as much turbulence in the airflow but with a slight trade off on light spread.
> 
> That's something you'd have to think about.



&#8203;i have cooltubes in my room, i was thinking the novas will be better as more light spread as im growing in 604's nft with 8 plants in each tray, 600w for 6plants not 8plants, hhmmm trust you to mess up my head again...now i just don't know what to get


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Wow what a space!! 60 plants that's a full time job lol. GL



lol no its very easy in nft with the livers/blues, only have to water every 5days. i had some kush in there and had to water every 3days. im sticking with the blue's for now lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol no its very easy in nft with the livers/blues, only have to water every 5days. i had some kush in there and had to water every 3days. im sticking with the blue's for now lol



NFT should have constant oxygenated running water Unlucky, 'Nutrient Film Technique'.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> NFT should have constant oxygenated running water Unlucky, 'Nutrient Film Technique'.


&#8203;what are you saying yorky ? sorry hun i dont know what your saying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what are you saying yorky ? sorry hun i dont know what your saying


How are you watering every 5 days in NFT?

NFT should have water running constantly.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How are you watering every 5 days in NFT?
> 
> NFT should have water running constantly.


&#8203;lol sorry im with you now, i have to fill the trays up every 5days as there very close to empty,but with the kush it was every 3/4 days.. 60ltr tanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

........Ahhh!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

i must add that you don't need the water pump on 24/7 only on with the lights


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i must add that you don't need the water pump on 24/7 only on with the lights


It'll affect your yield.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

we gunna see sum pics of thus "ahem" monster grow?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll affect your yield.



&#8203;i was told that last year so i set 2trays up to run 24/7 and all the rest to 12 h........... it made jack shizz yorky


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we gunna see sum pics of thus "ahem" monster grow?[/QUOTE
> 
> yes will take pics of the setting the room up from start to finish
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i was told that last year so i set 2trays up to run 24/7 and all the rest to 12 h........... it made jack shizz yorky


So what your saying is the technique is flawed, why use it then? You could easy cut plant numbers and improve yield with a different style.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what your saying is the technique is flawed, why use it then? You could easy cut plant numbers and improve yield with a different style.



no im not saying that im saying you don't need the water pump on wen the lights are off thats all lol. i like the nft as i only have to go in the room every 5days and thats good, if i veg my rooted cuttings for 1week i will get 2/3 oz thats ok with me and its easy with nft...i can't get bags of coco up in my room and don't like all the mess you get with it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2012)

less is more with wed 8x 600 watt lights for 100 plants is kinda opushing it,, do 7 per light ul get much better reults


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> less is more with wed 8x 600 watt lights for 100 plants is kinda opushing it,, do 7 per light ul get much better reults


&#8203;no silly i will be growing 60 with 8x600w, will start off with them and if all is well on chop down i will then get more kit and move a partition wall back so i can get 60 more in there...that will make 120 pluss then


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

&#8203;i grow 8plants per 600w light now, 8plants per tray


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

unlucky stepping up the game !


----------



## unlucky (Nov 18, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> unlucky stepping up the game !



lol yes just a little for now, im just setting it up and then will take a cut on chop down, got to help ya friends out


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 19, 2012)

Afternoon all! Just had a nosey on youtube for any CC vids. There's one by Andrew.pyrah.net the lads from BB get a wee showing on it!! Handing out their freebies. Man I wish I was there!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 19, 2012)

i just watched that frankie boyle last days of sonom. hes sick as fuck lmao

heres a link if any of you want it http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2877809/Frankie+Boyle+The+Last+Days+Of+Sodom+2012+DVDRip+XviD-HAGGiS.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no im not saying that im saying you don't need the water pump on wen the lights are off thats all lol. i like the nft as i only have to go in the room every 5days and thats good, if i veg my rooted cuttings for 1week i will get 2/3 oz thats ok with me and its easy with nft...i can't get bags of coco up in my room and don't like all the mess you get with it


Can you explain why you don't need the pumps on when the lights are off? How come your plants in full flower don't dry out the Rockwool cubes in 12 hours and your roots get temp shock? They should.

I didn't mention coco and what do you mean by "up in your room'? This 8 bulb grow is supposed to be in a 240 odd square feet room venting out to the street just above people's heads isn't it? Surely you don't have an attic of 240+ square feet? If you do have you thought about the combined weight of those 60litre tanks and the plant's?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Afternoon all! Just had a nosey on youtube for any CC vids. There's one by Andrew.pyrah.net the lads from BB get a wee showing on it!! Handing out their freebies. Man I wish I was there!!


Sling a link up mate.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 19, 2012)

WTF is this unlucky bird all about ? , thought she was only about 18 ! and already a fully sufficient commercial grower ! Fuck me , kids these days .


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i just watched that frankie boyle last days of sonom. hes sick as fuck lmao
> 
> heres a link if any of you want it http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2877809/Frankie+Boyle+The+Last+Days+Of+Sodom+2012+DVDRip+XviD-HAGGiS.html


Frankie boyles brilliant m8, funny as fuck even for a scot lol!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sling a link up mate.


I'll do it in 10 mate. There only on it for 3 secs like but you see two ppl behind the stand.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 19, 2012)

m.youtube.com/watch?v=FngkZGDUAps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FngkZGDUAps

I found it, 3:00 big up the boutique!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know why it never posted as a link?! Recognize anyone?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2012)

the fuck is every one? damn this threads dying a death




^^lol fucking pakis!


----------



## A Grade (Nov 19, 2012)

-,- ................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2012)

A Grade said:


> -,- ................


 LOL yeh u wanna pop round mate ill sort u out,, il show u my OP too if ya want rofl,, fuking planet u on, cumming here as a starnger asking for a half OZ lol half AHAHAHa


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2012)

So ic3 are u choppin this weekend or u lettin them go


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 19, 2012)

mine are coming down tonight! fuckers have dropped the windows off and said they will be back to fit them by friday. ive just taken a gram of powder and ive got another one if i start flagging. im not going to be giving them a proper trim, just the bigger leaves so i can get them all chopped down asap. im looking forward to the next grow now, it'll be the first that i shouldnt have to chop early


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2012)

How many weeks in are ye mrt?


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a 12/12 from seed on the go finally! Will post a picture in a minute once I figure out how to do it ¬_¬ Edit: Anyone know why it won't let me click on "Manage Attachments" on the advanced reply box?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So ic3 are u choppin this weekend or u lettin them go


 another week at least, ther still white hairs no brown yet really on the exo, i day another week or 2 to be honest  the pe is coming down in the next 5 days, i took a nug earlier its currantly ontop of my dryer il see what its like, i guess. seems to be dragging, what im on day 51? so its about rite i think, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> another week at least, ther still white hairs no brown yet really on the exo, i day another week or 2 to be honest  the pe is coming down in the next 5 days, i took a nug earlier its currantly ontop of my dryer il see what its like, i guess. seems to be dragging, what im on day 51? so its about rite i think, lol


Still quite a few white hairs on mine m8, the ones further from the light are more orange. The white hairs have all sorta shrivelled in tho, mine was dragging, now it's comin too quick lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 19, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you explain why you don't need the pumps on when the lights are off? How come your plants in full flower don't dry out the Rockwool cubes in 12 hours and your roots get temp shock? They should.
> 
> I didn't mention coco and what do you mean by "up in your room'? This 8 bulb grow is supposed to be in a 240 odd square feet room venting out to the street just above people's heads isn't it? Surely you don't have an attic of 240+ square feet? If you do have you thought about the combined weight of those 60litre tanks and the plant's?



lol yorky my love i have to say you have surprised me as i was thinking you was going to get all technical on me. all i can think of is that the roots that grow under the spreader mat stops all the water from going back in the trays and it must be enough for them to last the light out time. if i go in to my grow room 10mins befor the lights turn on my plants don't look like they are in need of a drink..no droop/wilt. lol i did put pics up of my grow room and its defo a loft grow with 8x600 with cooltubes, its been like that just over 3years, the grow your going on about is one ive yet to set up but im on with it and got cuts on my arms and hands lol fecking saws, its bigger than 250sqf its 450sqf but its ok as its got a concrete floor with a wood subfloor(think thats what you call it) so it can defo take the weight. all i can say yorky is the plants are hardy feckers lol they have to be to grow in my room 





ps its a loft too he he


----------



## unlucky (Nov 19, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> WTF is this unlucky bird all about ? , thought she was only about 18 ! and already a fully sufficient commercial grower ! Fuck me , kids these days .



lol a kid ??????? im just shy of 30 with just over 4years growing and run with 60pluss plants at a time.....tut tut pmsl.... she giggles till she weeeeeeeeeeeeeess  happy days 4sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Still quite a few white hairs on mine m8, the ones further from the light are more orange. The white hairs have all sorta shrivelled in tho, mine was dragging, now it's comin too quick lol


 yeh this is the part i hate the post, is it? isent it? just a rail brain chew spec if u havent grown these before unlike sambo who knows to the day lol doing me nut in now tho man i just want it done and out


----------



## unlucky (Nov 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh this is the part i hate the post, is it? isent it? just a rail brain chew spec if u havent grown these before unlike sambo who knows to the day lol doing me nut in now tho man i just want it done and out


&#8203;chill ic3 don't go rushing it all now..................... sit back let them cloud over


----------



## brewing up (Nov 19, 2012)

is there any other RIU admin in uk?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 19, 2012)

&#8203;hows you brewing up, not been on in some time


----------



## brewing up (Nov 19, 2012)

im good thanks and i know yeah not needed any more info... yet, u missed me hav ya?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 19, 2012)

brewing up said:


> im good thanks and i know yeah not needed any more info... yet, u missed me hav ya?


&#8203;of course,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeh I will never been the best at seeing wen ther done,I'll prolly need the full 10 weeks I can feel it lol wanna do me xmas shoppin man


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 20, 2012)

anyone not get there pics up?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 20, 2012)

There was someone further up the page that can upload pics mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 20, 2012)

shiz man i cant get my updates on lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont know what's up mate! It'll probly be fixed later. Or pm a mod and ask what's up..


----------



## justperception (Nov 20, 2012)

So what am I realistically facing for growing 2 plants in UK (no criminal record)?


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 20, 2012)

£50 FINE mate


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2012)

justperception said:


> So what am I realistically facing for growing 2 plants in UK (no criminal record)?


 DEATH by butt plug !


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 20, 2012)

just a slap on the wrist, what u want to think about is who has grassed u up!!! u will be ok.


----------



## justperception (Nov 20, 2012)

No one grassed me up, just checking since I had to let police thru my flat to the garden(some cunt tried to brake in to my neighbors), and it smells pretty bad, but I'm sure they don't give a fuck.



drgrowshit said:


> £50 FINE mate


Pretty much true
*Starting Point:* Band C fine
*Category Range:* Discharge- Medium level community order

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

justperception said:


> No one grassed me up, just checking since I had to let police thru my flat to the garden(some cunt tried to brake in to my neighbors), and it smells pretty bad, but I'm sure they don't give a fuck. Pretty much true *Starting Point:* Band C fine *Category Range:* Discharge- Medium level community order http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


 what so they got u ther and then or your expecting them bak coz of the smell?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> if i go in to my grow room 10mins befor the lights turn on my plants don't look like they are in need of a drink..no droop/wilt i did put pics up of my grow room and its defo a loft grow with 8x600 with cooltubes, its been like that just over 3years, the grow your going on about is one ive yet to set up, its bigger than 250sqf its 450sqfps its a loft too he he


Just because your plants aren't wilting doesn't mean they don't need a drink.I was referring to the new grow.You showed your room but you didn't show 8 x 600's, you showed 3 tops.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just because your plants aren't wilting doesn't mean they don't need a drink.I was referring to the new grow.You showed your room but you didn't show 8 x 600's, you showed 3 tops.


 fuk me my plants wer that badley droipped they hung lower that the top of the pot YET they did not need feeding  just a few well placed poles


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just because your plants aren't wilting doesn't mean they don't need a drink.I was referring to the new grow.You showed your room but you didn't show 8 x 600's, you showed 3 tops.


Lol, aye I'm settin up a big ass barn grow with bout 20 x 600ws, can't fit them all in a pic so maybe I could just throw up 20 pics of a 600w light sure it's all the same ain't it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me my plants wer that badley droipped they hung lower that the top of the pot YET they did not need feeding  just a few well placed poles


There's wilting and there's falling out of the pot, 2 different thing's.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's wilting and there's falling out of the pot, 2 different thing's.


 na dident fall out, i took the plant out the room and it was horizontal over the side of the bot lol could have been disaterouse


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na dident fall out, i took the plant out the room and it was horizontal over the side of the bot lol could have been disaterouse


I remember goin to look at my first grow one day expecting to see 4-5 foot plants, when I opened the door I couldn't see anything, first reaction was they'd been stole until I looked down and all the reflective shit I stuck round the sides had fallen flat on the plants lol, they wer pretty flat but the bounced back no sweat, they took a while to spread out again and looked a little 2d for a while bit ended up fine


----------



## justperception (Nov 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what so they got u ther and then or your expecting them bak coz of the smell?


Neither 
_____


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 20, 2012)

justperception said:


> So what am I realistically facing for growing 2 plants in UK (no criminal record)?


You'll get given a court hearing at a magistrates court and given a 6 month probation order and/or a fine. My friend who had 4 plants growing got a 6 month probation order and no fine, he can not smoke during the 6 months because of drug testing. He was initially arrested for cultivation with intent to supply but the supply got dropped.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

justperception said:


> Neither _____


 so whats teh point in asking then? if they aint busted you and your not bothered about them having smelled it and coming bak? wat u worried about? do u wer a hat that says i grow weed? i dont get it m8, not like junkies wer they look like they take smack, we dont look like we grow lol so sup?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 20, 2012)

haha ice. yeah i wouldent worry bout it man they would of prob jus thought u had been havin a smoke, the wouldent jus jump to the conclusion you have a grow going on lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> haha ice. yeah i wouldent worry bout it man they would of prob jus thought u had been havin a smoke, the wouldent jus jump to the conclusion you have a grow going on lol


 lol yeh for sure, spooning badgers lol nice handle m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 20, 2012)

haha i kno bit random but me likey lol. any 1 clued up on autos? jus got 9 given to me and stuck them in my grow room last week they seem to be growing well (appart from 1 which looks more like a cabbage lol) but im jus wondering about pot sizes iv put them in 3 lt pots and im jus wondering if there gonna b big enough?im not epecting much off them but would like to see around a oz per plant. do u think i will need bigger pots?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> haha i kno bit random but me likey lol. any 1 clued up on autos? jus got 9 given to me and stuck them in my grow room last week they seem to be growing well (appart from 1 which looks more like a cabbage lol) but im jus wondering about pot sizes iv put them in 3 lt pots and im jus wondering if there gonna b big enough?im not epecting much off them but would like to see around a oz per plant. do u think i will need bigger pots?


 throw em in the bin and do 12-12 from seed m8 fuking autos, twice as much light for half as much yeild, lol makes nooo sence,,seriously bin em


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> throw em in the bin and do 12-12 from seed m8 fuking autos, twice as much light for half as much yeild, lol makes nooo sence,,seriously bin em


wow really that bad? well there at like nearly week 4 now so only got 4 more weeks to go i personaly wouldent get them but i got them given to me at like 2 weeks old. think im gonna give pineapple express a run next, was speaking to jimmy and he said its a nice strain with quite good yeilds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wow really that bad? well there at like nearly week 4 now so only got 4 more weeks to go i personaly wouldent get them but i got them given to me at like 2 weeks old. think im gonna give pineapple express a run next, was speaking to jimmy and he said its a nice strain with quite good yeilds.


 yeh im just about to pull a PE, nice sweet smell, lets se hwat happens with the dry, should be orite i guess


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> haha i kno bit random but me likey lol. any 1 clued up on autos? jus got 9 given to me and stuck them in my grow room last week they seem to be growing well (appart from 1 which looks more like a cabbage lol) but im jus wondering about pot sizes iv put them in 3 lt pots and im jus wondering if there gonna b big enough?im not epecting much off them but would like to see around a oz per plant. do u think i will need bigger pots?


Autos love to spread their roots mate. I'd put them in 5l pots unless your 3l pots are airpots. is it on 12/12 or veg light shed?. I had a kaya47 auto ages ago in a 5l and got 32g off it lol but I wouldn't grow them again the quality just isn't there for me, I would if they were free tho


----------



## ArCaned (Nov 20, 2012)

Autos are for outdoor growing imo, small plants so easier to conceal, no waiting for 12/12 natural light cycle so can get multiple crops per year. 

Though the volume of buds per plant and general quality are way worse than standard sensi they are still only on the 4'th generation so maybe they will improve.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How many weeks in are ye mrt?


its been 8 weeks since i flipped them but because i only gave them 1 week veg from seed they were a bit behind. id put them around the 7 week mark


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> its been 8 weeks since i flipped them but because i only gave them 1 week veg from seed they were a bit behind. id put them around the 7 week mark


What can u do m8, had to be done. U get them all trimmed up then?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just because your plants aren't wilting doesn't mean they don't need a drink.I was referring to the new grow.You showed your room but you didn't show 8 x 600's, you showed 3 tops.


8trays with 8plants,how many lights do you think im going to have over each tray.....i think im pushing it at 8plants per 1 x 600 w. ok looking at the plants at the end of lights out they don't look like they are in need of a drink, going back to what i was saying over the roots stopping the water going back in to the trays is only true later on like week 2 as when i first put them in my trays they only have little roots from the rockwool cubes, maybe you can tell me why they still grow and don't look like they are in need of a drink ?

i only do it this way as last year i filled the tray with water and never turned the pumps back on till i got back in there 12h later, thats when i started to run a test to see what it did and like i say jack shit......so help me out and you tell me why lol , over to you yorky


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, aye I'm settin up a big ass barn grow with bout 20 x 600ws, can't fit them all in a pic so maybe I could just throw up 20 pics of a 600w light sure it's all the same ain't it lol



ha ha jealous 4sure  she giggles big ass time


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ha ha jealous 4sure  she giggles big ass time


Trust me Hun, I ain't jealous..I got all I need right hereFor now anyway


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Trust me Hun, I ain't jealous..I got all I need right hereFor now anyway


&#8203;good, so what have you got on the go with your big ass grow ? do you grow in coco?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Trust me Hun, I ain't jealous..I got all I need right hereFor now anyway


 things goin well then buddy? u harvested the EXO already/? just been up to mine the pe id say about a week or so out, the EXO few weeks behind,, but may speed up so started adding boost to the ripen,, maybe boost the ripen u think?? err lol,., my thoughts are the ones that are not so close to harvest (all bar one) will like the boost, fill out summore


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

&#8203;is chedz and chunky not about these days ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

Naw m8, few days left yet. Aye u could give them the boost and see, I give mine extra ripen the last dose cos no yellowing leaves after the first, seem to be able to take all ye can give them, mine do anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;good, so what have you got on the go with your big ass grow ? do you grow in coco?


Ain't got a big ass grow unlucky, I've just what I need for now


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ain't got a big ass grow unlucky, I've just what I need for now


&#8203;do tell then, spill the beans


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Naw m8, few days left yet. Aye u could give them the boost and see, I give mine extra ripen the last dose cos no yellowing leaves after the first, seem to be able to take all ye can give them, mine do anyway


 lol yeh for sure mine too, soo t her bak on full boost and 50 ish ml of ripen, got it in a old canna bottle for conveniance, i go over the 10 ml line and i get no yellow leave,, no more than normal anyways can come qwik enough, theselast feww weeks seem to be dragging and the plants dont seem to be doin much, but thats just me in ther everyday, fed em today fiirst day in 3 i have done so,, trying to get sum of that lot of water build up in the pots gone, 3 days did the trick, can have em sat in mush,, hence y i think ther growth slowed down, feed evryday? yeh sure only if they aitn swimming in water! lol advice of unlucky,, i upose he does need all the help he can get hahaha and unlucky nobody knows wer cheds is prolly jet setting sumwer in the caribean


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el mg u so bored ur taking growing tips from unlucky lol
> 
> See unluckys even been even asking yman, good on ya let by gones be n all that.
> 
> ...


&#8203;hello chunks hows you, mmmm white russian i might run with them when i get this room up and running


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el mg u so bored ur taking growing tips from unlucky lol
> 
> See unluckys even been even asking yman, good on ya let by gones be n all that.
> 
> ...


Lol, didn't u read my username m8, don't need no growin tips when u got buds like mine lol. Gotta give it to ya m8, the exo buds look amazing. Is it foxtails r sumthing they call them things look like calyxes on top of each other or something, what ever they call them there fuckin massive, never seen them things get that big before

sounds good the new one m8. Mine will be a little break between, just gotta wait on two mothers fatten up to get clones of again. There good size at the min probly couple more weeks the start this cloning malarchy again lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im just about to pull a PE, nice sweet smell, lets se hwat happens with the dry, should be orite i guess


sweet keep me informed on yeild and smoke mate


----------



## unlucky (Nov 20, 2012)

&#8203;anyone know if critical mass is a strong smoke ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What can u do m8, had to be done. U get them all trimmed up then?


mostly trimmed mate, when they dry tidy its easier to snap the smaller leaves off being as thier dry. 23hrs it took me, i was fucked lol

how much have you been feeding the exo in the wilma mate? if they sort my shit out on the house before my mate flowers ill be running them and maybe the one that might be tuttie in some oxypots. i should be having the windows fitted tomorrow, then an aspestos check next week and then the insulation on the outside of the walls in a week or 2. with a bit of luck i should be back up and running by xmas


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;anyone know if critical mass is a strong smoke ?


Yup quite strong and big yielder on critical mass
Nicer flavour though but less yield on critical +


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 21, 2012)

ye critical jacks a good smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> mostly trimmed mate, when they dry tidy its easier to snap the smaller leaves off being as thier dry. 23hrs it took me, i was fucked lol
> 
> how much have you been feeding the exo in the wilma mate? if they sort my shit out on the house before my mate flowers ill be running them and maybe the one that might be tuttie in some oxypots. i should be having the windows fitted tomorrow, then an aspestos check next week and then the insulation on the outside of the walls in a week or 2. with a bit of luck i should be back up and running by xmas


In the wilma with ionic nutes I never start with a small dose and up it gradually like ppl say, straight in there with the full dose. Fed one system last night with the proper dose of ripen, just ripen. An fed the other system with nearly 1 1/2 times the dose of ripen just to see what it does, only a few days left for me and then the work starts, fuck I hate trimming m8, there's no real easy way is there like


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> In the wilma with ionic nutes I never start with a small dose and up it gradually like ppl say, straight in there with the full dose. Fed one system last night with the proper dose of ripen, just ripen. An fed the other system with nearly 1 1/2 times the dose of ripen just to see what it does, only a few days left for me and then the work starts, fuck I hate trimming m8, there's no real easy way is there like


 not that ive found yet lol. let me know how much you get out of it, hopefully id be able to come close with the same set up


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> not that ive found yet lol. let me know how much you get out of it, hopefully id be able to come close with the same set up


Should know next weekend hopefully mrt, they'll ave been hangin a week then and that's all there gettin. I will post a few pics this wknd when I start pulling them out. Defo lovin the buds on the exo


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

Was goina throw a little pic up of one of the exo buds but still can't post pics yet


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 21, 2012)

me 2 cant post pics ither


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 21, 2012)

Try google chrome n put in an album then post by url. Thats what a had to do 2 nites ago


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Try google chrome n put in an album then post by url. Thats what a had to do 2 nites ago


I'm on my phone m8, only just been able to post pics from it. Pics can wait till the weekend lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

no problems uploading pics, and no that aint my lunch not enough cals for me lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

Fuck sambo u gone all healthy m8 lol. Nice salad and the few bits of bread with half an inch off butter lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

How u get the pic up? Dosent even show me the wee toolbar or fuckall


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck sambo u gone all healthy m8 lol. Nice salad and the few bits of bread with half an inch off butter lol


lol no really isnt my lunch mg was just looking for a pic on this laptop, i just had a ham n cheese roll with a exo joint for afters.

your online a lot recent m8 u not been working?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds nice. Naw m8 I been workin local for a while and I been off this week, just not been much work lately. Fuckin typical, any time u got a few pound comin something else goes tits up lol, fuck it I'm takin nxt week off too so I can get everything trimmed up and sorted, lotta cleaning to be done when this comes down, not easy washing all them pebbles pots and tanks, fuckin nightmare


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds nice. Naw m8 I been workin local for a while and I been off this week, just not been much work lately. Fuckin typical, any time u got a few pound comin something else goes tits up lol, fuck it I'm takin nxt week off too so I can get everything trimmed up and sorted, lotta cleaning to be done when this comes down, not easy washing all them pebbles pots and tanks, fuckin nightmare


fuck the cleaning, trimming will be bad enough you got a few to do, u getting any help in?

i only had 6 large exo and it was a nightmare, i done all the tops then couldnt be arsed left the rest spread out over 3days and even then i got me sister round to help me finish lol is the best n worst time tedious,boring mindnumbing but u no its almost over so is all good.

oh yeah i put that pic up just like normal, the insert pic part in the quick reply box n taken from computer.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2012)

how many times can you re use the pebbles then? @mg do you use the mobile version of the site or do you go to the full site version? you could try swopping from the one you use, see if that helps


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 21, 2012)

Eyup lads..........


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup quite strong and big yielder on critical mass
> Nicer flavour though but less yield on critical +





drgrowshit said:


> ye critical jacks a good smoke


&#8203;thankyou chaps , think i might do a run with critical mass then as the blues just don't cut it just the same with the exo.............. hhmmm


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup quite strong and big yielder on critical mass
> Nicer flavour though but less yield on critical +





newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2416562
> 
> no problems uploading pics, and no that aint my lunch not enough cals for me lol



&#8203;thats defo my sort of food 4sure......................


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

think i might pop in a tray of these for little me 

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/next-generation-dynamite-seeds-2482


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the cleaning, trimming will be bad enough you got a few to do, u getting any help in?i only had 6 large exo and it was a nightmare, i done all the tops then couldnt be arsed left the rest spread out over 3days and even then i got me sister round to help me finish lol is the best n worst time tedious,boring mindnumbing but u no its almost over so is all good.oh yeah i put that pic up just like normal, the insert pic part in the quick reply box n taken from computer.


I've 2 to give me a hand, still goina take a while, wana clean as I go sorta thing, when I leave it to last it alway lys fuckin ages m8. 1 whole plant each at a time. I fuckin hate it but shouldn't be cryin cos its probly the best paid work I ever done lol.I ain't even got a tool bar in the quick reply box [email protected], I use the full web version m8, I hate that fuckin mobile version, not as easy followed


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

lol and maybe a tray of this 

http://www.femaleseeds.nl/webshop/c99-p-1621.html


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

@mrt, not sure how many times u can use the pebbles m8, I threw them away last time but that was only 4 pots. 18 big pots this time not so easy got rid off so figured I'd wash them


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @mrt, not sure how many times u can use the pebbles m8, I threw them away last time but that was only 4 pots. 18 big pots this time not so easy got rid off so figured I'd wash them



&#8203;there is the info, so your running with 18 but 18 what lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

&#8203;im thinking 4k will get me one top notch room, thats all in and covers all the work that needs doing to keep it ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;there is the info, so your running with 18 but 18 what lol


Wouldn't u like to know, cum on unlucky..keep up


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @mrt, not sure how many times u can use the pebbles m8, I threw them away last time but that was only 4 pots. 18 big pots this time not so easy got rid off so figured I'd wash them


 ill only have the 4 big pots and 4 DWC things, they dont look like they have a lot of pebbles in them. anyone know a good brand for a 1000w dimable ballast? i was looking at a lumatek one but im sure jimmy said they were bottom in the reviews


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldn't u like to know, cum on unlucky..keep up



cum on unlucky eek i dont want a sperm bath. yes tell me lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ill only have the 4 big pots and 4 DWC things, they dont look like they have a lot of pebbles in them. anyone know a good brand for a 1000w dimable ballast? i was looking at a lumatek one but im sure jimmy said they were bottom in the reviews


I got over six 50l bags to get rid off if i was goina dump them, then need to bring more in, pronly easiest to just wash themI know nothing about them digi ballasts m8


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

is this a good price ? i will ask for discount lol 
http://www.hydroponica.biz/checkout/cart/


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is this a good price ? i will ask for discount lol http://www.hydroponica.biz/checkout/cart/


Link goes to shopping cart...and guess what?..it's empty


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

the link takes you to my list and if you scroll down it says £3,160.80p
im not getting any of it online i will drive there unless i get a better deal


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the link takes you to my list and if you scroll down it says £3,160.80pim not getting any of it online i will drive there


Not when I do it it don't, says cart empty


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

the link starts with nft trays 604 x 8 then next on list 8x 600w supernovas.. is it not doing that when you click on the link ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

There's a shop near me that has a warehouse, they'll box everything and have it waitin to be picked up anytime night or day, warehouse is discreet and they always knock a good bit off, great place


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the link starts with nft trays 604 x 8 then next on list 8x 600w supernovas.. is it not doing that when you click on the link ?


Nope, CART EMPTY!!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> There's a shop near me that has a warehouse, they'll box everything and have it waitin to be picked up anytime night or day, warehouse is discreet and they always knock a good bit off, great place


&#8203;where is that and have you a link ?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

this is what it should look like


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;where is that and have you a link ?


Thing is you'd have to get a boat or something cos it ain't mainland uk, unlucky for u!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> this is what it should look like


I'd like to see a screen shot sayin it's payed for lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

hhmmm same old shizzzzzzzzzz 4sure, i will go one better than a fecking screen shop i will post pics when im up and running. you stick to your 18plants off mainland uk. why do you have to be a knob ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hhmmm same old shizzzzzzzzzz 4sure, i will go one better than a fecking screen shop i will post pics when im up and running. you stick to your 18plants off mainland uk. why do you have to be a knob ?


Lol, ur a right Jekyll and Hyde aren't ye. Have a laugh unlucky ffs, I'm quite content with what I got goin on at the min. If u half followed the thread you'd probly know I'm Nireland


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, ur a right Jekyll and Hyde aren't ye. Have a laugh unlucky ffs, I'm quite content with what I got goin on at the min. If u half followed the thread you'd probly know I'm Nireland


lol nireland hhhmmm now im defo having a laugh, jekyll and hyde yes 4sure


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

What's so funny???


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What's so funny???


pmsl 4sure, have a nice day mr chow


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzhiyQj6zI Unlucky i think youre STRAAAAAAAANGE !


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzhiyQj6zI Unlucky i think youre STRAAAAAAAANGE !


&#8203;lol do you now and why is that ?


ps nice song


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2012)

were the fek has the picy ,video ,ect bar gone when you post ?..........its all gone Pete Tong if you ask me !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Not when I do it it don't, says cart empty


 fuk me lol the cart contents are in your browser cache mongies!! i lik wont show u wat i got in my cart or vice versa lmao N00BS ahahahah\a OH that bud i snipped of the PE actually got me and our kid stoned!! not very dence tho and the smell had gone to shit but im assuming thats to do with having it ontop of the drier and not in a normal room hung upside down


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol do you now and why is that ?


 ???? really ????... A young woman on here growing large amounts of weed ?? are you really a beautiful young ganga angel ??


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> ???? really ????... A young woman on here growing large amounts of weed ?? are you really a beautiful young ganga angel ??



no im a 14 year old fat boy living in a tent with one big spoon with 2 little plants growing in it, ive veg them just over 8months and there a tad over 4inches now so defo all going well might flip them at the end of the year, ps im full of spots and got a very large but pmsl...... hope this helps and you sleep better


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no im a 14 year old fat boy living in a tent with one big spoon with 2 little plants growing in it, )


 sounds like TTT


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no im a 14 year old fat boy living in a tent with one big spoon with 2 little plants growing in it, ive veg them just over 8months and there a tad over 4inches now so defo all going well might flip them at the end of the year, ps im full of spots and got a very large but pmsl...... hope this helps and you sleep better


 no, but banging you like a salvation army drum would !....hope this helps YOU sleep better X


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzhiyQj6zI Unlucky i think youre STRAAAAAAAANGE !


 strange is a harsh word buddy id be more inclined to g alongthe full of shit road but hey, thats just me


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me lol the cart contents are in your browser cache mongies!! i lik wont show u wat i got in my cart or vice versa lmao N00BS ahahahah\a OH that bud i snipped of the PE actually got me and our kid stoned!! not very dence tho and the smell had gone to shit but im assuming thats to do with having it ontop of the drier and not in a normal room hung upside down


Lost me again m8 at the start of that post


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lost me again m8 at the start of that post


 lol just regarding them trying to link to one anothers shopping cart on a webiste, a link wont work the actual data from what ur buying is in your browser cache not the link so u can just link sum1 like that. then about my PE i snipped a bud and dryed it on the drier and it loost its semll and wasent dence but it got us stoned man!! i guess the loss of smell and dencity is due to drying on a clothes dryer. so its not far away form the chop, gae me a propper munch lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol just regarding them trying to link to one anothers shopping cart on a webiste, a link wont work the actual data from what ur buying is in your browser cache not the link so u can just link sum1 like that. then about my PE i snipped a bud and dryed it on the drier and it loost its semll and wasent dence but it got us stoned man!! i guess the loss of smell and dencity is due to drying on a clothes dryer. so its not far away form the chop, gae me a propper munch lol


Got ya now m8. Think I'm goina go tomoro night and just start pullin as many fan leaves as I can get near, gimme a bit of a head start lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 21, 2012)

iv still got a load of dry trim off my last grow... any ideas of what do do with it? thinkin of cooking with it.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 21, 2012)

heyho cunts.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> iv still got a load of dry trim off my last grow... any ideas of what do do with it? thinkin of cooking with it.


 as u say u can cook with it, make butter ect. or get urself a pringles type tube and a pair of ur mrs's tights on the end and shake get some kief made.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

I got something like a 5g bag of kief of SR, there was fuckin piles in it for 5g, would take u a good while shaking to get that I'd reckon, never tried it tho


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

U would be suprised mg how much kief u can shake of trim,buds etc I often think bout getting a tumbler but me crops aint big enough really and they are 350 or there abouts.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

As I say m8, never tried. Got quite a bit off frozen trim about, never got round to makin bubble yet from last run


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

Did u try the kief from Swazi


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> As I say m8, never tried. Got quite a bit off frozen trim about, never got round to makin bubble yet from last run


yeah m8 can rape the bud,trim of loads of kief, i often do pressed kief from me trim then use that trim to make butter the butter still has a good kick to it and you got some pressed kief to smoke.



Mastergrow said:


> Did u try the kief from Swazi


never tried it mg didnt fancy the wait from south africa although alot where only taking 7-10day was cheap tho hay, any good?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

We got a freebie with some of his grass, was well good for a freebie, not strong stuff but lasted a good while, think it only took ours about 5 days or something m8, couldn't believe it


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I got something like a 5g bag of kief of SR, there was fuckin piles in it for 5g, would take u a good while shaking to get that I'd reckon, never tried it tho


 does take some time to do it but it works, when im low ill grab my trim and start shaking been doing it today pulled another 2 gram from it and already had a good 7g out of it already.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2012)

i just made a joint out of the glove hash. its not bad but i cant say the same for a bit of quick dried budd. i know the tast goes when you quick dry it but it should have been better than that


----------



## 00ashoo (Nov 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U would be suprised mg how much kief u can shake of trim,buds etc I often think bout getting a tumbler but me crops aint big enough really and they are 350 or there abouts.


 always fancied this one, only 83 euro. http://pollenextractor.com/html/12.html they have a smaller version 1 too at 48 euro


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 21, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/409110-diy-hash-tumbler-poor-mans.html


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sounds like TTT


gulp.



bazoomer said:


> no, but banging you like a salvation army drum would !....hope this helps YOU sleep better X



what rythem you thinking of getting jiggy with ? 



IC3M4L3 said:


> strange is a harsh word buddy id be more inclined to g alongthe full of shit road but hey, thats just me


&#8203;why full of shit ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 21, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> as u say u can cook with it, make butter ect. or get urself a pringles type tube and a pair of ur mrs's tights on the end and shake get some kief made.


ha ha beltin idea! i tryed sivin it thru a splash guard from a frying pan jus ended up with a leafy mess :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

yey exo hiting first brown! pullin the PE friday/saturday, then ima have to use my veg box to dry it since the exo are using the grow room, not triming before i hang just hanging it upside down then trim in a week, how long u guys think will take to dry in a box with a fan running? il have to leave a outlet tho wont i?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yey exo hiting first brown! pullin the PE friday/saturday, then ima have to use my veg box to dry it since the exo are using the grow room, not triming before i hang just hanging it upside down then trim in a week, how long u guys think will take to dry in a box with a fan running? il have to leave a outlet tho wont i?


Why u dry trimming m8? Heard mixed reports haven't tried it but I'd say its harder the way the leaves stick to the buds then. Easier to get a closer trim when the leaves are stickin up u not think? Will take longer to dry too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Why u dry trimming m8? Heard mixed reports haven't tried it but I'd say its harder the way the leaves stick to the buds then. Easier to get a closer trim when the leaves are stickin up u not think? Will take longer to dry too


 yeh i was thinking just take the large fan leaves of and hang the bitch, i wanna do this one properly thats all nit just hang it in my airing cupboard and fuk it up lol so im in 2 minds wether to A, trim and i have sum bug screen mesh turn my box on a side to its tallways up and put sum mesh shelves in,cut the branches,trim and lay on the shelves ,mount a extractor in thr bottom and seal the dor with a small fan inside B. hang teh full plant upside down in teh box for a week then trim and jar up, was thinking with the tiny leaves curling in ul get more weight no? plus wen u trim wehile wet u loose loads of dust n shit il do a picture of the box to explain better


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

Mg is right ic3, trim it when u chop hang it for 7days n it will be dry.

What day are u with the exo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Mg is right ic3, trim it when u chop hang it for 7days n it will be dry. What day are u with the exo?


 DAY 55 MATEY ther just hitting ther first brown now, the PE is about finsihed stil 99% white hairs on the EXO but solid as fuk heres the front view of the way im thinking of drying the PE


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

I still reckon trim when u chop m8, I chop, trim and keep on small branches and hang on string using the node to sorta hold it if that makes sense, simple


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I still reckon trim when u chop m8, I chop, trim and keep on small branches and hang on string using the node to sorta hold it if that makes sense, simple


 lol yhe normally id put my light aaway and hang it on chains in the grow room but with the PE been so far ahead i have to dry that on its own, so wat ya reckon dry on the mesh shelves or dry hanging up,, weve established i trim first


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2012)

I only use drying nets or shelves for the small shit, don't like the way it flattens the bud, better hang the big uns m8. Any recent pics of the exo buds


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2012)

i trim about 70-80% of them and just get the smaller leaves when they are dry. i find its easier to just snap the smaller leaves off


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2012)

What did u fink of the exo sample then mrt?

I really don't like the coco for flavour I've grown the exo in bio-bizz n tasted loads better.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 21, 2012)

I only half trim to start. Get the fan leaves and shit out of the way, but leave the rest of the bud leaves to help slow down the drying time for a smoother smoke...reckon if you're trimming a lot of plant for cash then its easier just to trim it fresh though.

At the end of the day it doesn't matter as long as you don't dry too fast I reckon..

Also doesn't matter if you hang or shelf dry apart from flattening your buds like mastergrow said..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2012)

yeh fuk it the pla is il hang most of the plant up in the box and hav a net at the bottom for summ of the small shit mount the extractor in the bottom blowing out and fasten a fan at the top blowing down, il show u the finished product tomorrow il do sum good exo pics to, il do em outside the room so u can see wer i am, 2 days water now for the PE then ima pull her


----------



## unlucky (Nov 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DAY 55 MATEY ther just hitting ther first brown now, the PE is about finsihed stil 99% white hairs on the EXO but solid as fuk heres the front view of the way im thinking of drying the PE


yay its kindergarden, is cbeebies on next................. pmsl you fecking crack me up for sure. you say im full of shiz but don't say why then you post a green tv aerial and some peas hhhmmmmm



ps knoby you can make what you need from tights and you have some there next to the sawed off shotgun


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 22, 2012)

hows everyone this morning,still cant get pics up feck,and got my psyco cuts wooo hoo


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 22, 2012)

Ya jammy sod!! U gonna sort a lad out when your able to take cuts


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

33 days to christmas ya cunts.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 22, 2012)

Ffs dura, cheers for the reminder lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yay its kindergarden, is cbeebies on next................. pmsl you fecking crack me up for sure. you say im full of shiz but don't say why then you post a green tv aerial and some peas hhhmmmmm ps knoby you can make what you need from tights and you have some there next to the sawed off shotgun


 looooooool, a green tv ariel and some peas ! looooool, ....leave him alone you bully ! he drew that with a felt tip in his toes with his BAD foot ! not his good one ! , so i say well done IC3 !


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> 33 days to christmas ya cunts.


 fuck off ! ... ive never been so poor !


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

im poor right this minute myself but ive two grows and student loan in over the next 3 weeks, thank fuck


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What did u fink of the exo sample then mrt? I really don't like the coco for flavour I've grown the exo in bio-bizz n tasted loads better.


 it was one of the best i smoked mate. the exo i tried from the coco was sort of the same strength but the taste wasnt as good. this white russian is terrible! its by far the worste weed ive grown to date. im hoping its because i was smoking the exo from you last week, and its just upped my standards lol cheers for that mate, i really injoyed it


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 22, 2012)

This is ridiculous lol. How many posts?!! Come from UK420 and still getting to grips with this site.

Cheers.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

Chester Copperpot said:


> This is ridiculous lol. How many posts?!! Come from UK420 and still getting to grips with this site.Cheers.


i got banned from uk420 about 18 months ago. all these fuckin mincy cunts taking absolute bollocks about 'medical' this 'pain relief' that.....i got fuckin well pissed off and told them they were talkin shite, just admit you like being stoned and makin money and dont try to justify it with some morally acceptable fairy tale....fuckin wankers. dont get me wrong im well aware that many people do take it for pain relief but come on!!! your lucky if it its 0.1% of the total of all the fuckers out there smoking, christ ive dealt for years and none of my punters came limping in the house.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> christ ive dealt for years and none of my punters came limping in the house.



Not even the ones that worn their jeans round their knees and the oversized baseball caps?

There's a few round here like that and they all seem to limp for some bizarre reason. If they ain't limping they're cycling round on some shitty push bike that clearly needs the chain oiling, a ten bag in their pocket and with their phone in one hand playing what sounds like they're own recorded farts.

They're the proper wankers. Why not just go about their business in a quiet manner that doesn't draw attention.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Not even the ones that worn their jeans round their knees and the oversized baseball caps?There's a few round here like that and they all seem to limp for some bizarre reason. If they ain't limping they're cycling round on some shitty push bike that clearly needs the chain oiling, a ten bag in their pocket and with their phone in one hand playing what sounds like they're own recorded farts.They're the proper wankers. Why not just go about their business in a quiet manner that doesn't draw attention.


totally agree, sum fuckers would be as well handing themselves in to the cops and save the fuckin hassle. theres a guy around my area i know , and i got told he had some gear for sale so i gives him a bell to arrange a meet, we agrees on a quiet(ish) car park and i turns up early( always like to scope the ground first in case sum fucker decides to play funny buggers) he turns up 15 mins later screaming into the carpark in a bright purple corsa, out of proportion bodykit witha 6" exhaust, techno nose bleed fuckin shaking the car, screeches to a halt and jumps out lookin like fuckin ali-g.....i just put my face in my hands. that was the last time i ever went near the cunt......its just fuckin frightening the sheer level of stupidity sum people achieve.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

lo0l yeh thers sum folks up here like that fucking mroons wondering why ther on a conspiricy charge!! lol i like to keep anything on the low,, dont sell on my estate, dont deal with anyone on my estate,, to many snitches pulling my PE tomorrow/saturday would be today but i wanna feed water on its own for a day or 3 My wife opened the fridge this morning and said, "Dave, where have the eggs gone?" "I gave them to our new Muslim neighbour last night," I replied, "I wanted him to know how welcome he was." "All twenty four of them?" she asked. I said , "Yeah, take a look at his windows." "


----------



## TicKle (Nov 22, 2012)

sup all >>>>>>@PUKKA, tried pm'ing ya, but says inbox is full, i germed 2 of the gk x exo, they going well (4th node set), just wondering if anyone else has grown these out?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

TicKle said:


> sup all >>>>>>@PUKKA, tried pm'ing ya, but says inbox is full, i germed 2 of the gk x exo, they going well (4th node set), just wondering if anyone else has grown these out?


Nope, not as yet. Just babies atm, got most of pukkas and ttt on the go, 30 odd sprouts so hope i get a keeper or two.


----------



## Blackhawk149 (Nov 22, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## TicKle (Nov 22, 2012)

i only have 4 of the gk x exo, and only done 2 for now, both very similar in looks / growth, so i either got 2 girls (crosses fingers) or 2 males. i guess the chance of me getting a keeper is slim, but ya never know, some of my best grows were from buying single seeds (feminised) so maybe i wont get the best pheno out there, but it just feels good getting on the exodus bus tbh, aint ever tried it, just seen you lot on about it and thought i wanna see what all this fuss is about


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

Thats what i germed a few weeks back, so one of these better be worth running again lol. We'll see what happens, was gonna keep the best males for some pollen chucking but dont think im gonna have time for all that now so this is just a hunt for a keeper.

5 x Grape Krush x Livers 
5 x Grape Krush x Exo
6 x Black Rose x Exo
10 x Black Rose x Romulan
5 x Black rose x Psycosis


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nope, not as yet. Just babies atm, got most of pukkas and ttt on the go, 30 odd sprouts so hope i get a keeper or two.


Had cheddar not got a few of them on the go, he had a few different ones last time I heard


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Had cheddar not got a few of them on the go, he had a few different ones last time I heard


He did have some but not sure what he had on the go, cunts fucked off so not likely too now.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Had cheddar not got a few of them on the go, he had a few different ones last time I heard


Chedz flowered the gk x livers I think? Looked really good the pics he put up, but looks like he's either having the hols to end all hols lol or has problems.

But the buds in the pics looked big and nice and pretty shore it was the gk x livers.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> looooooool, a green tv ariel and some peas ! looooool, ....leave him alone you bully ! he drew that with a felt tip in his toes with his BAD foot ! not his good one ! , so i say well done IC3 !


&#8203;lol what a giggle


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Chedz flowered the gk x livers I think? Looked really good the pics he put up, but looks like he's either having the hols to end all hols lol or has problems.But the buds in the pics looked big and nice and pretty shore it was the gk x livers.


Yeah ur right m8, just had a wee look at his thread there, a few nice bud pics in there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

just spent a ton in iceland  fucking place, too many nice things to buy,.lol easy jimmy u checked the pic of my pe out m8,, im damn sure its done sweet as fuk smell makes ur finger stick togther day 54 im at,, was thinking of 2 days water then pull


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2012)

Do u really reckon that two days waters goina make much difference, pull her te fuck!! Looking good ic3


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah i take her anywhere from now really ic3, ive been choppin for days on end mate so your turn now. Looking nice there mate, smells nice eh lol, me house has been reeking of pe for a week now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah i take her anywhere from now really ic3, ive been choppin for days on end mate so your turn now. Looking nice there mate, smells nice eh lol, me house has been reeking of pe for a week now.


 lol yeh the house stinks in the AM, fukin sickly sweet syrupy smell, lol mg yeh i was thinking coz i gave em a few days ripen id have to flush for a day or 2,, u think not?,, oh jimmy that was day 49 u can see teh surface of the bud and eevrything now crstally fruity colour so ur thinking just pul the bitch>? so cut all bif fan leaves of and hang her up in my box in the attick.. glad its only 1 but then the exo aint far away thats 5 to trim ffs u haeard out of chedz yet jimmy?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2012)

I pull them down when suits me sorta thing, u could pull it or leave it m8, whatever suits but ones always a head start. I can see some people's point on flushing if doin it proper like a week or something but 2 days won't make a difference IMO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I pull them down when suits me sorta thing, u could pull it or leave it m8, whatever suits but ones always a head start. I can see some people's point on flushing if doin it proper like a week or something but 2 days won't make a difference IMO


 Yeh i been thinking if its worth it, i gotta make my extracton box now, im not haging it in the airing cupboard the heat just ruins the weed, lol. fucking hell, at the worst il just trim and stick a fan in the box and leave the dor open at one corner to let air escape, how long u think for 1 plant to dry?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh the house stinks in the AM, fukin sickly sweet syrupy smell, lol mg yeh i was thinking coz i gave em a few days ripen id have to flush for a day or 2,, u think not?,, oh jimmy that was day 49 u can see teh surface of the bud and eevrything now crstally fruity colour so ur thinking just pul the bitch>? so cut all bif fan leaves of and hang her up in my box in the attick.. glad its only 1 but then the exo aint far away thats 5 to trim ffs u haeard out of chedz yet jimmy?


Its up to you if you wanna pull her now or leave it a few days, i dont like to feed right up to the day i chop so for me few days water is what i'd do but thats your shout mate. No idea whats happened to chedz, seems strange that he came on got alot of cuts then dissapeared and no cunts heard nowt.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2012)

Think in ur case m8 I'd let the pe got a bit longer closer to the time the exo is ready and get them both in the tent/cuboard to dry and to fuck with the box lol, bet ur heads fucked now m8 all these options and don't know what to do lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its up to you if you wanna pull her now or leave it a few days, i dont like to feed right up to the day i chop so for me few days water is what i'd do but thats your shout mate. No idea whats happened to chedz, seems strange that he came on got alot of cuts then dissapeared and no cunts heard nowt.


 yeh i was menna get summet of him too and nowt he just disapeared wen his harvest came in, im assuming its the holidays again like last time but ts been a while now thats one hella holiday if it is lol,, or he may be having a nigger problem again, oh well im sure we will hear of him sumtime,,, is his phone still of? cant belive i delted his number wat a dumb cunt i am##


Mastergrow said:


> bet ur heads fucked now m8 all these options and don't know what to do lol


 YEH EXAKLTY lol i really dont wanna fuk it up, but fuk me i reckon the EXO is about 10 days away from done, so i cant leave it that long the fucker will degrade, so im thinking i will pull her tonite, a pal just came round and walked in the first words wer stinks of grade in here lol,,, fuckers stil in the flower room too!! i can smell that over the EXO, so im gunna pull her tonite and get her drying, then at leats il have my eldest doughters xmas perssy money next weekend get that outsa the way


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was menna get summet of him too and nowt he just disapeared wen his harvest came in, im assuming its the holidays again like last time but ts been a while now thats one hella holiday if it is lol,, or he may be having a nigger problem again, oh well im sure we will hear of him sumtime,,, is his phone still of? cant belive i delted his number wat a dumb cunt i am


Same here, dunno what his game is. I know he likes his hols but you normally hear of that before he goes, think he's just fucked off myself. His phones always off so no point in trying mate.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

those livers bastards stink a bit, wasnt till i started redaing all your posts i remembered i had a livers x QQ going along with 4 blue widow and two QQ. 4 weeks in but they look like i could chop them next week. must be the heavier feeding schedule. defo likeing the way the coco shit is happening.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> those livers bastards stink a bit, wasnt till i started redaing all your posts i remembered i had a livers x QQ going along with 4 blue widow and two QQ. 4 weeks in but they look like i could chop them next week. must be the heavier feeding schedule. defo likeing the way the coco shit is happening.


 i wouldnt know nothing about the livers or pysco sum scot cunt couldnt find the pstbox to send me one!!!LOL fucking jocks! AHAHA JIMMY inbox fella


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wouldnt know nothing about the livers or pysco sum scot cunt couldnt find the pstbox to send me one!!!LOL fucking jocks! AHAHA JIMMY inbox fella


i'll say to bill when i eventually get a hold of him myself, he's got clones for me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i'll say to bill when i eventually get a hold of him myself, he's got clones for me.


 dsamn u cant get hold of him either? wtf him and chedz gone of for gayfest 2012 or wat? lol cant undertsna bill or chedz on the phone so theyl get on well LMAO


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dsamn u cant get hold of him either? wtf him and chedz gone of for gayfest 2012 or wat? lol cant undertsna bill or chedz on the phone so theyl get on well LMAO


i was speaking to him last week but i smashed my phone up the other nite in the pub coz my bird wouldnt leave me in fuckin peace so ive lost his number. thats about the 5th mobile ive destroyed coz of that. it really would make more sense if i just turned them off, ah well all the fun of being slightly unbalanced.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i was speaking to him last week but i smashed my phone up the other nite in the pub coz my bird wouldnt leave me in fuckin peace so ive lost his number. thats about the 5th mobile ive destroyed coz of that. it really would make more sense if i just turned them off, ah well all the fun of being slightly unbalanced.


 i know this 15 yr old wat spamshes his phone all the time too,, once u finish puberty u wont smash em nomore


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

spamshes? you typing wae yer foot again?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> spamshes? you typing wae yer foot again?


 lol yeh for sure haha just been in my attick getting this box setup and shit hot as fuck in them ther atticks! il trim her and post sum pics later.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh for sure haha just been in my attick getting this box setup and shit hot as fuck in them ther atticks! il trim her and post sum pics later.


Hot as fuck? Attics round here's usually fuckin freezing


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

Howdy people

How's we all doing then? Not long finished a 18oz ribeye fuck it went down a treat.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

TicKle said:


> sup all >>>>>>@PUKKA, tried pm'ing ya, but says inbox is full, i germed 2 of the gk x exo, they going well (4th node set), just wondering if anyone else has grown these out?


I'll empty it now mate, buzzing on the seeds mate let me no how they get on, only person I no to do the gk x exo was mdb he named it red mist he int on much at the min could do we seeing how he is....



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thats what i germed a few weeks back, so one of these better be worth running again lol. We'll see what happens, was gonna keep the best males for some pollen chucking but dont think im gonna have time for all that now so this is just a hunt for a keeper.
> 
> 5 x Grape Krush x Livers
> 5 x Grape Krush x Exo
> ...


Nice line up jimmy lol you sure it went 5 x gk x psychosis? I can't remember gettin any psycho crosses off ttt..........I'll look forward to seeing um jimmy style mate!



Mastergrow said:


> Had cheddar not got a few of them on the go, he had a few different ones last time I heard


Yeh he cropped the gk x livers an had some gk x psycho ready to go in mate..



newuserlol said:


> Howdy people
> 
> How's we all doing then? Not long finished a 18oz ribeye fuck it went down a treat.


All good geezer how's ya sen?.......stake sounds bad once had a 28oz t-bone that took some eating lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

Alrite pukka m8, yeah the steak went down a treat.

I'm all good, bout to flip 6 to flower a mix up of strains, brought some new tents today but apart from that same old shit diff day oldboy.

Hows you?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

You are correct pukka lol, 5 x gk x physco is what they are, not BR x. Aye all popped and will be getting flipped around xmas, ill let you know how they get on man.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm sound mate just abit knackered young uns playing up an I'm pulled out we work so I'm fucked apart from that I can't grumble lol

What ya flipped the WR's the PE an what else mate? I was 2 weeks left yesterday bit disappointed with the grow fucked it up a few times an with the cold temps I had early on think it's gunna fuck me yield just hope the taste is spot on this run, I'll be lucky to pull a oz off the lemon ffs....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You are correct pukka lol, 5 x gk x physco is what they are, not BR x. Aye all popped and will be getting flipped around xmas, ill let you know how they get on man.


Thought so mate, I'll look forward to it jimmy are these in coco or the 1st run back in ya old set up?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'm sound mate just abit knackered young uns playing up an I'm pulled out we work so I'm fucked apart from that I can't grumble lol
> 
> What ya flipped the WR's the PE an what else mate? I was 2 weeks left yesterday bit disappointed with the grow fucked it up a few times an with the cold temps I had early on think it's gunna fuck me yield just hope the taste is spot on this run, I'll be lucky to pull a oz off the lemon ffs....


ya plants look lovely m8 compared with many, but tbh i did see a few rust,burn spots? in the last batch of pics n i did think that dont look like a pukka perfect grow lol still lovely plants geezer not saying not and i dont think your be too disapointed with the yield.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thought so mate, I'll look forward to it jimmy are these in coco or the 1st run back in ya old set up?


Coco mate, got few blocks to use up. Only got few grows left before i shut down for abit so ill save the new setup for the new house, then i can see what im working with.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

hello to all, hope all is well. had the builders in putting up a wall from ply and roof battens then i painted it black(its a wall just to split the room up) one of the builders made a hole in the ceiling by accident and called me to have a look, law and be hold there is a big hole where an old chimney use to be and its not capt off, he told me he will fix it for me at a good price lol im like no no leave it for now, im fecking well happy as now i don't have to vent out over heads in the street. all i can say is thank fuck for clumsy builders. let the fun begin..................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ya plants look lovely m8 compared with many, but tbh i did see a few rust,burn spots? in the last batch of pics n i did think that dont look like a pukka perfect grow lol still lovely plants geezer not saying not and i dont think your be too disapointed with the yield.


Won't let me multi quote for some reason...

There lookin shit mate got rust spots, heat stress from not runnin the a/c reflector fucked the ph lol ive been wank this grow mate got lazy an thought theyd grow on there own lol.. was just gutted cos it was goin sweet at 1st I'll chuck a pic up mate the psycho looks ok but could a been a lot better....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

Day 49 that.......some fucker blow the pic up for me I can't fathom it on me phone lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Coco mate, got few blocks to use up. Only got few grows left before i shut down for abit so ill save the new setup for the new house, then i can see what im working with.


Sweet jimmy ya in coco least gives me a clue what I might yield think I'm gunna chuck a couple of mine in on Saturday I'm popping 8 seeds all mixed stuff....how long till ya move mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Won't let me multi quote for some reason...
> 
> There lookin shit mate got rust spots, heat stress from not runnin the a/c reflector fucked the ph lol ive been wank this grow mate got lazy an thought theyd grow on there own lol.. was just gutted cos it was goin sweet at 1st I'll chuck a pic up mate the psycho looks ok but could a been a lot better....
> 
> View attachment 2417288


m8 thats 2plants!!! most 4-6 plant grows in samey space dont look half as good so dont be to down ya numpty, just dont look pukka perfect as i said lol still qaulity tho oldboy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> m8 thats 2plants!!! most 4-6 plant grows in samey space dont look half as good so dont be to down ya numpty, just dont look pukka perfect as i said lol still qaulity tho oldboy.


Ya no what I'm like mate lol....the lemon bein fucked has piss me sen off the most was wanting at least 4 off it like I said I'll be lucky to get a oz mate lol there's a shit load of popcorn that's gettin chopped chucked in for me bubble hash got me new bags to try out can't wait lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Won't let me multi quote for some reason...
> 
> There lookin shit mate got rust spots, heat stress from not runnin the a/c reflector fucked the ph lol ive been wank this grow mate got lazy an thought theyd grow on there own lol.. was just gutted cos it was goin sweet at 1st I'll chuck a pic up mate the psycho looks ok but could a been a lot better....
> 
> View attachment 2417288



&#8203;pukka love if my plants look as good as in your pics id be one very happy lady 4sure


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya no what I'm like mate lol....the lemon bein fucked has piss me sen off the most was wanting at least 4 off it like I said I'll be lucky to get a oz mate lol there's a shit load of popcorn that's gettin chopped chucked in for me bubble hash got me new bags to try out can't wait lol


thats why i said cause i do no lol i didnt think u would be too happy with this grow even from a few pics, ur still smashin it tho and your getting more than a oz of that lemon deffo.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sweet jimmy ya in coco least gives me a clue what I might yield think I'm gunna chuck a couple of mine in on Saturday I'm popping 8 seeds all mixed stuff....how long till ya move mate?


Feb time mate, or thats the plan as it stands. Was gonna keep the males form this lot but just dont ave the time for all that now, im pushing it for room as it is anyway lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2012)

breeding jimmy fek off i thought u liked to earn m8, even at 80s prices lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;pukka love if my plants look as good as in your pics id be one very happy lady 4sure


Cheers love I no it looks good I just was aiming for better that's all its way below par this run I've pulled me finger out now so next run should be sound....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats why i said cause i do no lol i didnt think u would be too happy with this grow even from a few pics, ur still smashin it tho and your getting more than a oz of that lemon deffo.


Not happy at all lol......I'll be lucky to mate honestly the buds on it look fuckin gorgeous aswell but just tiny lol check the frost on this bitch lol



Smells bloody lovely aswell lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> breeding jimmy fek off i thought u liked to earn m8, even at 80s prices lol


Haha, early 90s mate, ok lmao. nah thought i'd do a bit of pollen chuckin for a laugh but no time mate.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers love I no it looks good I just was aiming for better that's all its way below par this run I've pulled me finger out now so next run should be sound....


&#8203;don't think i will ever have plants that look as good as the ones in your pic but got to say ive no rust as yet with this 2nd run with the blues. one thing for sure its defo my last run with them


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

a hive of activity hhhmmm 

<span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

well the PE is now hanging in the box and the smaller stuff on mesh in the box


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

im chopping next weekend, cant fuckin wait......hope its a decent one, this is the chrimbo prezzies and car insurance grow.......2 weeks after its the chrimbo party fund chop, gonna need at least a grand and a half for that alone.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well the PE is now hanging in the box and the smaller stuff on mesh in the box



&#8203;bet your glad thats over with


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

na its only 1 plants still waiting on the EXO to finsihs its a royal pain but thats more to do with setting shit up to dry 1 single plant i dont know wtf is up with the forum, no images no text editor nothing


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

now the wife picked THAT fuckin wallpaper


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> now the wife picked THAT fuckin wallpaper


i love your post, your a very funny man. ps nasty wallpaper lol 

nice buds tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> now the wife picked THAT fuckin wallpaper


 lmao actually i did,, 23 qwid a roll got a velvety feel to the browm, the lunge is 50 qwid a roll she picked that! fucker well expesniv3e,, i think that loks orite in a dining room wer it is now the point of the photo was NOT the wallpaper ya plum


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao actually i did,, 23 qwid a roll got a velvety feel to the browm, the lunge is 50 qwid a roll she picked that! fucker well expesniv3e,, i think that loks orite in a dining room wer it is now the point of the photo was NOT the wallpaper ya plum


&#8203;if you and yours like it then thats all there is to it. very nice buds ic3


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

if you picked that wallpaper ah suspect you really enjoy growing in the closet............nice plants btw


----------



## dura72 (Nov 22, 2012)

im off to my pit, up at 6.30 for uni...3 hours of back to back lectures and another hour of an english tutorial....why the fuck ahm i studying english lit at uni??? fuckin shakespeare and then ahve gotta churn out a 1500 word essay on medieaval court poetry writtin in 15th century scots and latin .timor mortis conturbat me... fear of death disturbs me. oh the fuckin joys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im off to my pit, up at 6.30 for uni...3 hours of back to back lectures and another hour of an english tutorial....why the fuck ahm i studying english lit at uni??? fuckin shakespeare and then ahve gotta churn out a 1500 word essay on medieaval court poetry writtin in 15th century scots and latin .timor mortis conturbat me... fear of death disturbs me. oh the fuckin joys.


 i dont envy u m8... fuking choose the most boring lecture stick ur phone on record and go o sleep is my recomendation.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im off to my pit, up at 6.30 for uni...3 hours of back to back lectures and another hour of an english tutorial....why the fuck ahm i studying english lit at uni??? fuckin shakespeare and then ahve gotta churn out a 1500 word essay on medieaval court poetry writtin in 15th century scots and latin .timor mortis conturbat me... fear of death disturbs me. oh the fuckin joys.



&#8203;night night


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 23, 2012)

Winner of the cannabis cup 2012, flower bomb kush by green house seeds
2nd place, shoreline by green place
3rd place, evergrey by grey area.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

how the fuk did GHS win? lol suk sum cock arj


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

GHS??! I thought they were shit now...or did they just spend the most on advertising?


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how the fuk did GHS win? lol suk sum cock arj


Ya beat me to it!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems to me it's the big advertisers in high times that won the categories. Amnesia haze by soma won the sativa category. Sour amnesia hortilab came second.kosher kush by reserva Pravda won the indica. Loud scout by loud seeds won the hybrid.
andrew.pyrah.net/high-times-cannabis-cup-2012-resultswinners/ that's the link if anyone cares lol.
Dst just posted in the 600w club, bb didn't win anything, but they did completely sell out the dog kush


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah. I think its fishy, tho that's probably because I've never been a big fan of arjan. Self promotion seems to be his main talent.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 23, 2012)

Yh that's for sure. King of cannabis, my arse


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. That really pissed a lot of people off!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 23, 2012)

He's a cheeky cunt!!! I wouldn't even rank him in the top 20 breeders. The cunt bought a ready made seed company an has he brass neck to claim that! Ghs do have some good strains on their books, but it's the minions that should get the credit for them, not him. As you can see he makes my blood boil lol rant over haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2012)

There's so many people I hear complaining about the cannabis cup and sayin that the seed companies pretty much buy the cup and I agree but why do so many people still go to or take part in it? If its such a fuckin shambles why don't everybody just boycott the whole fuckin thing


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

I've never been!! Tho I visit Dam regularly for a booze-up and smoke-out. Always bring back some treats too, usually charas that I can't get here 

Why bother going there to smoke in the winter anyway? Summertime, on a boat on the canal in the sun, mdma and good smoke inside me...paradise..


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

To be fair though, I did grow out some White Label seeds that weren't bad. But I reckon White Label might mean that its seeds which were from before Arjan's time..


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> I've never been!! Tho I visit Dam regularly for a booze-up and smoke-out. Always bring back some treats too, usually charas that I can't get here Why bother going there to smoke in the winter anyway? Summertime, on a boat on the canal in the sun, mdma and good smoke inside me...paradise..


The cc don't really interest me either m8, been to the dam a few times and mostly just for a smoke and a piss up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

Has this site fucked up the picture uploader or am I a spaz?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 23, 2012)

Aye it's been fucked for a few days now man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

.....Wounded.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

I got purple bud and red trichomes going on.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 23, 2012)

its shit man been like this for a week now,i sent potroast a pm no reply........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

yeh he dont use the potroast id anymore ive found i have to upload via proxy to imgr then hotlin in with {img} tags


----------



## adolff (Nov 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how the fuk did GHS win? lol suk sum cock arj


The only cock sucker here is you mutha fucka, with your gay wallpaper. You fuckin one legged diseased asshole, what the fuck do you know about green, growing 3 plants in a closet doesnt make you much of a hero dickhead!!!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.anony.ws/



The Yorkshireman said:


> I got purple bud and red trichomes going on.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I got purple bud and red trichomes going on.


I got a bit of purple here of the psychosis leaves...and some mad lookin bud. Will get pics up when this site fixes its fuckup


----------



## MajorGoodVibes (Nov 23, 2012)

Could probably also use the Pirate Bay's image host. I really doubt they'll care about some weed photos. http://bayimg.com/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm on it, when I've finished setting the tent up I'll chuck some shots up.Invested in decent ducting this time, has a black plastic coating so it doesn't split and get holes at the folds.10m box of 5" for 15 quid.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

woohoo adolf u go kev ya spoon i reckon that will stil split and after all as long as you dont fuk with it much it cant split that much, how are the cuts doing yorkie? orite m8 yeh? is "blues" a clone only?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

evening condom effluences


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo adolf u go kev ya spoon i reckon that will stil split and after all as long as you dont fuk with it much it cant split that much, how are the cuts doing yorkie? orite m8 yeh? is "blues" a clone only?


Still alive.Blues/Livers is but most folk who don't know call Blueberry blues as well.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

btw adolf that fist is pretty much considered to be the symbol for left wing beliefs......at least try a bit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Still alive.Blues/Livers is but most folk who don't know call Blueberry blues as well.


na im after THE blues! the real deal not just chavvy blueberry lol no fucker here seems to grow it,, i may need to stretch my wings


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

you'd be as well growing wings...it'd make up for that gimp leg.....just dont fly too close to the sun......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

dura72 said:


> you'd be as well growing wings...it'd make up for that gimp leg.....just dont fly too close to the sun......



lol not doing another grow till next yr now, prolly march april, so i got time,, i may be able to get a wap EXO for blues, same shit,

so u know anybody then?i take it u dont have the connexshons?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol not doing another grow till next yr now, prolly march april, so i got time,, i may be able to get a wap EXO for blues, same shit, so u know anybody then?i take it u dont have the connexshons?


btw spoke to bill this morning so ahll say to him about fairy delivery mate.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

connections ....not connexshon....jeez and you southern fucks are supposed to have started this language...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

ahm gonny throw a question out onto the main forum about the 24-48 hours dark btw. have a look and give me ur answers.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 23, 2012)

anyone know what all this shit is in the picture? it just appeared today when i tried replying to thread, loads of links n stuff i dont recognise


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 23, 2012)

and now my pc is being attacked, hmmm interesting


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> and now my pc is being attacked, hmmm interesting


ive been having probs too mate..unusual stuff . think my pc is being attacked too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

dunno mate like the imgaes have gone to

dont worry about billy with the clones buddy,, grows nrly done and aint doingout till spring


----------



## cannabutt (Nov 23, 2012)

Trackback: Erm!Already pinged: WTF? Edit: I can't copy and past without all the spam


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 23, 2012)

Site has been compromised


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> and now my pc is being attacked, hmmm interesting


of course i blame it all on that unlucky bird !.....shes well strange !...[video=youtube;JXEZfNac0fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXEZfNac0fg[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

na ther obvously editing script or mooving servers hence all the functions been shut down,, wven text editing if u havent noticed, lol,, shit happens

here about the trackbacks and pings
http://remarkablogger.com/2008/06/23/what-are-pings-trackbacks-and-pingbacks/


----------



## dura72 (Nov 23, 2012)

are you fuckers still around?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

Mwah ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

wassat then 2 x 250 hps? seems overkill to me muahaha indeed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

600w + 400W Dual spec.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2012)

a lil overkill for 1 grow a yr dont u think?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

light is never overkill.


----------



## lycanhall (Nov 23, 2012)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


i know this thread is old but i started a lemon super skunk and it survived three ferret attacks and british weather and oyea deffo a good three weeks smoke out of her, I just bought: '200w dual Spectrum CFL grow light lamp for Hydroponics' by Senua and started germinating Auto D x Auto B ( Auto Diesel x Auto Blueberry ) a free bee when i brought 3 Ultra Lemon Haze, and 4 more different seeds 
My question is will this light be ok for one plant?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 23, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> of course i blame it all on that unlucky bird !.....shes well strange !...[video=youtube;JXEZfNac0fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXEZfNac0fg[/video]


&#8203;you love me


----------



## unlucky (Nov 23, 2012)

adolff said:


> The only cock sucker here is you mutha fucka, with your gay wallpaper. You fuckin one legged diseased asshole, what the fuck do you know about green, growing 3 plants in a closet doesnt make you much of a hero dickhead!!!!!!!



&#8203;she giggles...............................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

Bugger, the trichomes aren't red. It's the leaf and my perception.



Had me going then!


The bud however, is purple.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 23, 2012)

&#8203;they look well lush yorky


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers, they will in another week or so when the weight start's to pile on.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 23, 2012)

will they keep there colour right up to chop down, what are they ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers, they will in another week or so when the weight start's to pile on.


are you using that adative to increase photosynthasis on this crop?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

The uk clone only Xs seed run, veg till i can take a snip or two then flip.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 24, 2012)

woo hoo i can get my updates on at last


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 24, 2012)

Let us know when their up then mate!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> woo hoo i can get my updates on at last


Nice one, just noticed that m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

A little bit of psychosis


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

And a psycho lookin psycho bud

theres a few more that look like this, ill get pics as I pull em out


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 24, 2012)

That psycho bud is mad looking mg. Looks like yoda's hand llf. I got my psycho cut this morning well chuffed


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

There's a few exo that's like that too m8, take a close look at this one, harder to see cos the light but same sorta thing. Took three psychosis down last nite, pots and pebbles and all washed, ill take down a few more tonite


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 24, 2012)

That's nuts mate! What do u think is causing the caylix to stack like that? It's cool like. It looks kinda like an ear of corn eh!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's nuts mate! What do u think is causing the caylix to stack like that? It's cool like


Ive absolutely no idea m8. The tallest plant in the room got a little burned on the top and its as if the middle of the top stopped budding but it grew like 3/4 tiny heads coming off it, it's near the back so won't be out for a while but ill get pics up when I can. Dunno why any o the rest done this cos they wer def not too close to the light, bit deformed I know but there big, stinky and dense as fuck, I reckon about 8-9 off the three last night so if they keep comin like that ill smash my target, bout fuckin time


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol good on ya, that's all that matters is how dense they are!! Who gives a Fuck what they look like eh!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol good on ya, that's all that matters is how dense they are!! Who gives a Fuck what they look like eh!


U tried the psycho yet m8? It's a lovely smell and taste m8 and the people round here love it. The smell can be a pain in the arse too, was fine while growin but once dried and bagged u can't take it nowhere lol. Cant wait to get some exo down and dried and see what it's like

so far anyway not much I can say wrong about these cuts, good dense buds, fuckin stinkin, easy to grow and not much stretch issues which I had quite a bit of tryin other seed strains. Be stickin to these for a while


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 24, 2012)

Nah never tried psycho mate. I've been wanting it for ages, and the fairy dropped me a cut this morning. I'm gonna keep it for a while, waited long enough to get my hands on it lol. I've got a ghs Exo due for the chop in 2-3 weeks, but never tried the UK Exo either. Ghs Exo is good but nowt special


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

*!
*


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Nah never tried psycho mate. I've been wanting it for ages, and the fairy dropped me a cut this morning. I'm gonna keep it for a while, waited long enough to get my hands on it lol. I've got a ghs Exo due for the chop in 2-3 weeks, but never tried the UK Exo either. Ghs Exo is good but nowt special


I tried ghs exo one or two grows ago, I was happy with it m8 it is some nice smoke, grew a lot different than the real exo but still pretty dense buds on it. I've a psycho and exo in veg at the min, probly be a couple of weeks before I can get enuf cuts for my nxt run so goina have a gap for a few weeks


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> *!
> *


Whats this?
and what's with the ona block between the fan and filter? Is that for support lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

do any of you re-veg? my mates got some plants up there revegging now but the new leaves dont look fuck all like cannabis leaves


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do any of you re-veg? my mates got some plants up there revegging now but the new leaves dont look fuck all like cannabis leaves


Few guys on here have done it i think m8, not me tho, know nothing about it other than it takes a while I think


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Few guys on here have done it i think m8, not me tho, know nothing about it other than it takes a while I think


cheers mate. its been a good few weeks now. im hoping they will grow a bit and then sort themselfs out. its exo and i wouldnt mind having some cuts off him for my next run


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't 're-veg. I've seen plants that have been. The first few sets of new leafs are just single bladed with no serrated edges, looks weird as!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

Leaves do looked fucked up during a reveg but they normally come good. Ill never take another cut when a plants in flower, took fuckin ages and she still throws out pistils during veg.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats this?
> and what's with the ona block between the fan and filter? Is that for support lol


in the scrog is 5 2 tokes pk x livers, a qrazy quake and the 2 going natural at the side are psycho killers. the ona block just lives there with holes drilled in the top lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> do any of you re-veg? my mates got some plants up there revegging now but the new leaves dont look fuck all like cannabis leaves


i dont reveg normally but i have reveged a couple plants before, they start chucking out weird shaped leaves for a while and then revert to normal growth, they can take a while to reveg though!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Leaves do looked fucked up during a reveg but they normally come good. Ill never take another cut when a plants in flower, took fuckin ages and she still throws out pistils during veg.


with decent genetics clones almost always chuck out pistils during veg most the cuts in my veg box have pistils all over.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

cheers lads. i hoping that it'll go back normal so i can get cuts off it


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers lads. i hoping that it'll go back normal so i can get cuts off it


what u reveging mate? must be worth keeping


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> with decent genetics clones almost always chuck out pistils during veg most the cuts in my veg box have pistils all over.


I will admit its been a good few years since i ran cuts but i dont recall all mine ever throwing out pistils like this lol, although my memory isnt getting any better. I just put it down to the fact that this particular cut was taken whilst in flower and never lost the pistil thing. The time it takes also put me off the whole reveg idea.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I will admit its been a good few years since i ran cuts but i dont recall all mine ever throwing out pistils like this lol, although my memory isnt getting any better. I just put it down to the fact that this particular cut was taken whilst in flower and never lost the pistil thing. The time it takes also put me off the whole reveg idea.


yeah im not a fan of reveg unless its worth it.. but if clones are taken from a sexually mature plant with good genetics they will almost always chuck out pistils mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> what u reveging mate? must be worth keeping


exo and a plant that might be tuttie fruity mate. both are probably in the top 3 strains ive tried with psycho so i'd like to keep them going


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

morning ladies! well the PE been in my dry box with fan for 48 hrs now,,cant be that long now, havent checked it yet, i must do, the EXO about a week or 10 days left before the chop id say,stil on ther first brown, wondering wether to carry on the ripen or not? just using ripen and boost atm,got yellow leaves but thats the ripen


----------



## TicKle (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies! well the PE been in my dry box with fan for 48 hrs now,,cant be that long now, havent checked it yet, i must do, the EXO about a week or 10 days left before the chop id say,stil on ther first brown, wondering wether to carry on the ripen or not? just using ripen and boost atm,got yellow leaves but thats the ripen


nah mate, the yellowing is no 'N' or lack of, all this way to make em struggle for last week or so  

if you feed them correctly then flushing is a myth...imo of course. each to their own i guess.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies! well the PE been in my dry box with fan for 48 hrs now,,cant be that long now, havent checked it yet, i must do, the EXO about a week or 10 days left before the chop id say,stil on ther first brown, wondering wether to carry on the ripen or not? just using ripen and boost atm,got yellow leaves but thats the ripen


Well my thoughts on the ripen are it hasnt improved the taste but resin production looked better than normal. Only done the one run with it and ill use again but adding pk right up till chop isnt too my liking so ill use til 5 days or so till chop then just water. Thats just me tho, gotta make our own minds up when it comes to our crops.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

TicKle said:


> nah mate, the yellowing is no 'N' or lack of, all this way to make em struggle for last week or so
> 
> if you feed them correctly then flushing is a myth...imo of course. each to their own i guess.


i aintfluing shit bruv, i started the ripen, but i thought in my opnion it was a lil to early,but id already started it so i just started with low dose of boost along side, as not wanting to stop the ripen process, i mean it cant hurt can it? well ther doing well so they need to HURRY THE FUCK UP!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well my thoughts on the ripen are it hasnt improved the taste but resin production looked better than normal. Only done the one run with it and ill use again but adding pk right up till chop isnt too my liking so ill use til 5 days or so till chop then just water. Thats just me tho, gotta make our own minds up when it comes to our crops.


yeh weni start seeing it finsihs of ima do a flush on the EXO for sure i mean thats my cash crop and i aint gunna get the money i want if its nasty tasting,


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

jimmy was you saying about the best 1000w dimable ballast the other day? what one did you say was the best? i was looking at the lumatek one but im sure you said that was one of the worst


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> jimmy was you saying about the best 1000w dimable ballast the other day? what one did you say was the best? i was looking at the lumatek one but im sure you said that was one of the worst


couldnt u just fit a light dimmer on the lead to the hood from the ballast? damn sure it will work


----------



## TicKle (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh weni start seeing it finsihs of ima do a flush on the EXO for sure i mean thats my cash crop and i aint gunna get the money i want if its nasty tasting,


i got some bud here ice that was chopped 7 days ago, no flush at all, fed up to end (very weak in last week like 1/4 strength) i aint that far from you, you are welcome to have a try mate if you want


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh weni start seeing it finsihs of ima do a flush on the EXO for sure i mean thats my cash crop and i aint gunna get the money i want if its nasty tasting,


This is just my opinion but buds are better quicker if the plant has had water for the last few days or so, this is only for hydro tho never grown in soil. Yeah all the curing will improve taste and all but smoke a hydro bud after 7 days that hasnt been flushed to one that has had 5 days just water and there is a difference IMO lol. Its up too you man, if you got a few comming down do a few with just plain water and a few with nutes and see what you like best.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> jimmy was you saying about the best 1000w dimable ballast the other day? what one did you say was the best? i was looking at the lumatek one but im sure you said that was one of the worst


I was on about the best digi ballasts for digi bulbs mate. If your running normal hps/mh bulbs then you'll be sweet with the lumateks, they seem pretty good and ive got 4 dimmable ones.


----------



## TicKle (Nov 24, 2012)

btw, i dont 'dis' anyone who flushes, i did it myself for a year or two, just found that if fed the right amount at end, you can get away with keeping happy green plants all the way to cut, and the bud tastes just as nice.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

When it come to flushing growers have to make their own minds up on that one, makes no odds to me what people do, ive done it both ways so know what works for me. For everyone that dont flush theres one that does lol, never gonna get a answer to that old question so each to their own on that one.


----------



## TicKle (Nov 24, 2012)

ice, you getting them pm's? this site is a little bolloxed lately :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

so ther PE been in the rying box for 36 hrs,, its rite for the buds to loose denceness and stickyness rite?not all just some, ur the man with PE jimy lad,.

replied to ur pm tickle


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I was on about the best digi ballasts for digi bulbs mate. If your running normal hps/mh bulbs then you'll be sweet with the lumateks, they seem pretty good and ive got 4 dimmable ones.


cheers mate. i was getting worried because i couldnt find many makes of them lol.

@ic3 i wouldnt want to put a dimmer on myself mate, if im spending the cash on the ballast i might aswell pay a bit more and get a propper dimable one lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i was getting worried because i couldnt find many makes of them lol.
> 
> @ic3 i wouldnt want to put a dimmer on myself mate, if im spending the cash on the ballast i might aswell pay a bit more and get a propper dimable one lol


lol was only fucking wiyya i wouldnt even attempt it,,, do u need dimmable bulbs for dimmable ballasts?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so ther PE been in the rying box for 36 hrs,, its rite for the buds to loose denceness and stickyness rite?not all just some, ur the man with PE jimy lad,.
> 
> replied to ur pm tickle


Yeah they will shrink as water is lost through the drying process, should still be pretty dense when dried they aint airy fluffy buds by any means or shouldnt be. Just dont rush the drying mate, 36hrs is nowt, i dont do anything till atleast day 6 or so. The top nugs are normally more dense but i found the ripen def helped out the lower shit as well.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol was only fucking wiyya i wouldnt even attempt it,,, do u need dimmable bulbs for dimmable ballasts?


No. Just a regular bulb that's big enough that it won't blow if you turn the ballast up to full....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i was getting worried because i couldnt find many makes of them lol.
> 
> @ic3 i wouldnt want to put a dimmer on myself mate, if im spending the cash on the ballast i might aswell pay a bit more and get a propper dimable one lol


Yeah no worries, dont run 1000s myself but lumateks are pretty good and well made. I found dimmables good in cabs but for my tent grows im just using non dimmable digis.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

ive been having a look at them and thought i'd try running 1 alongside my 600 to see if theres much of a difference. im not hitting much yeild wise compared to some of the people on here lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been having a look at them and thought i'd try running 1 alongside my 600 to see if theres much of a difference. im not hitting much yeild wise compared to some of the people on here lol


Yeilds a mysterious thing when it comes to us cannabis growers lmao, theres dry then theres dry. Thats all im saying on the subject lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah they will shrink as water is lost through the drying process, should still be pretty dense when dried they aint airy fluffy buds by any means or shouldnt be. Just dont rush the drying mate, 36hrs is nowt, i dont do anything till atleast day 6 or so. The top nugs are normally more dense but i found the ripen def helped out the lower shit as well.


yeh i aint rushing it ther just in a box hung upside down in the attick,, i have a 6" fan in the bottom corner blwoing up to a gap on the top corner of the door, theory seems sound to me,


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 24, 2012)

its why a lot of people only give wet weights these days..
let them make their own minds up...



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeilds a mysterious thing when it comes to us cannabis growers lmao, theres dry then theres dry. Thats all im saying on the subject lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> its why a lot of people only give wet weights these days..
> let them make their own minds up...


yeh im fucking sik of buying wet shit!! lol u must loose a q on every oz wen it drys the greedy cunts, BUT on the otehrhand i dont like that crispy dry shit! its gotta be middlin it id say


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im fucking sik of buying wet shit!! lol u must loose a q on every oz wen it drys the greedy cunts, BUT on the otehrhand i dont like that crispy dry shit! its gotta be middlin it id say


Aye some people prefer it when it's till nice and sticky, I prefer it a little bit drier


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm a crispy on the outside but slightly sticky in the middle man myself. 2 weeks dry, 2-4 weeks cure is about right.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm a crispy on the outside but slightly sticky in the middle man myself. 2 weeks dry, 2-4 weeks cure is about right.


If ic3 hears 4-6 weeks dry/cure he'll have a fckin heart attack lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone put me onto something that's good for cleaning pebbles. I wash them all thru but there's still bits or root in there, is there stuff u get to break down the roots, can I just run it thru the wilma when I've nothing in them??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> If ic3 hears 4-6 weeks dry/cure he'll have a fckin heart attack lol


fuking just did bruv! 4-6 weeks WAAAAAATTT!!! the wife would cut me balls off


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone put me onto something that's good for cleaning pebbles. I wash them all thru but there's still bits or root in there, is there stuff u get to break down the roots, can I just run it thru the wilma when I've nothing in them??


cannazym is supposed to break down dead roots. people use it when they re use coco so imo it should sort out the clay pebbles too.

i might be drying it too much then, its crisp as fuck lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Def the longer dry and cure helps cos stuff I keep to smoke just keeps gettin better the longer it sits, but for shifting 7 days and she's good to go


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cannazym is supposed to break down dead roots. people use it when they re use coco so imo it should sort out the clay pebbles too.
> 
> i might be drying it too much then, its crisp as fuck lol


That stuff don't u run it with feed? I'd say if I just ran it thru with no plants just that and water it should help, can't do no harm anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

just throw em into a biloing pan of water job done, or saying that stop being cheap and buy fresh ther cheap as fuk~!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That stuff don't u run it with feed? I'd say if I just ran it thru with no plants just that and water it should help, can't do no harm anyway


im not sure about running it on its own. i just give it to them now and again with feed


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just throw em into a biloing pan of water job done, or saying that stop being cheap and buy fresh ther cheap as fuk~!


Its not the money ye bollocks I don't like carting big bags of stuff in and out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Its not the money ye bollocks I don't like carting big bags of stuff in and out


u not hear dof fleabay? awsome for delivering to ur door,, its been around a bit u know 
watched this today gr8 movie
http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2882549/Offender+2012+DVDRip+AC3+XViD-DQ1.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone put me onto something that's good for cleaning pebbles. I wash them all thru but there's still bits or root in there, is there stuff u get to break down the roots, can I just run it thru the wilma when I've nothing in them??


A bath, shower head, plastic trowel and a spare 2 hours.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A bath, shower head, plastic trowel and a spare 2 hours.


oh yeh and dont forget yer white suit!!, wouldnt wanna smell of clay pebbles now would ya?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wouldnt wanna smell of clay pebbles now would ya?


Why, what do clay pebbles smell like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why, what do clay pebbles smell like?


WELL IF THER UNDER WEED IM GUESEING THEY SMELL OF WEED? BUT YOUR THE WHITE SUIT MAN U physco!!!!! u got that student loo but white suits in teh closet,, im getting worried!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WELL IF THER UNDER WEED IM GUESEING THEY SMELL OF WEED? BUT YOUR THE WHITE SUIT MAN U physco!!!!!


You don't wash pebbles while they're in a pot with a plant divvy!

And like I said, when you've got mad skills!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You don't wash pebbles while they're in a pot with a plant divvy!
> 
> And like I said, when you've got mad skills!


i duno bowt skillz but mad?..............for sure!! lol

i never said you did but sureley once they come out of the pot ther gunna smell of pot no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

Hatton fight on Polish TV for free, get on!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hatton fight on Polish TV for free, get on!


lol coz hes gunna get knocked out thats hwy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol coz hes gunna get knocked out thats hwy


Knocked out on a comeback fight is possible but you know boxing doesn't work like that.

It's pay per view over here, my ex boss at the casino paid 700 sheets for a ticket. Well, the corporate function paid 700 sheets for his ticket lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

Destroy or be destroyed, a laugh either way!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh and dont forget yer white suit!!, wouldnt wanna smell of clay pebbles now would ya?


Yous are all a bunch off funny fuckers tonite!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Masterbator said:


> Yous are all a bunch off funny fuckers tonite!


wer not all toffy nosed like you matey,, HAHHAHA

yeeh ricky gunna get kicked to fuck no doubt..LMAO looking at getting banned from uk420 soon FOR POSTING A LINK TO GROWELL AND them rhiz pots LMAO silly cunts

ebay allowed
growell not

does that make sence?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2012)

how are you bunch of spunk gobbling forskin biters tonight


----------



## Jolly Green Grower (Nov 24, 2012)

I live in SE England and am preparing for a small grow in the greenhouse, i am going to be using 'autoflowering' feminized seeds, i was hoping some of you good people could give me some advice on potting and growing soils and fertilizers. If anyone has an outdoor or greenhouse grow experiance, what brand of potting soil did you use, what brand of growing soil and what liquid feed fertilizer did you use to achieve a good plant or two. So basically i am looking for help in what potting & growing soils to use and fertilizers and any amendments that i need to add to a multipurpose compost and good topsoil???? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

Jolly Green Grower said:


> I live in SE England and am preparing for a small grow in the greenhouse


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

Jolly Green Grower said:


> I live in SE England and am preparing for a small grow in the greenhouse, i am going to be using 'autoflowering' feminized seeds, i was hoping some of you good people could give me some advice on potting and growing soils and fertilizers. If anyone has an outdoor or greenhouse grow experiance, what brand of potting soil did you use, what brand of growing soil and what liquid feed fertilizer did you use to achieve a good plant or two. So basically i am looking for help in what potting & growing soils to use and fertilizers and any amendments that i need to add to a multipurpose compost and good topsoil???? Any help much appreciated.


auto's in a greenhouse this time of year, best of look to you


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Jolly Green Grower said:


> I live in SE England and am preparing for a small grow in the greenhouse, i am going to be using 'autoflowering' feminized seeds, i was hoping some of you good people could give me some advice on potting and growing soils and fertilizers. If anyone has an outdoor or greenhouse grow experiance, what brand of potting soil did you use, what brand of growing soil and what liquid feed fertilizer did you use to achieve a good plant or two. So basically i am looking for help in what potting & growing soils to use and fertilizers and any amendments that i need to add to a multipurpose compost and good topsoil???? Any help much appreciated.


not to clued up on my outdoor growing mate but im pretty sure regular coco soil will be fine. And as for fertilizer im guessing it is jus the same as indoor grows, i use canna a and b for veg and pk13 and boost for flower. 
iv got an indoor auto grow on atm and i didnt bother with a and b jus went straight to pk13.
get a bit of advice of a few of the lads here tho cause as i said i aint to clued up on my outdoor grows


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

18 days flowering and got the first day under 1000w today.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

I reckon Hatton is gonna eat this guy.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 17 days flowering and got the first day under 1000w today.
> 
> View attachment 2418944View attachment 2418945View attachment 2418946


lookin good yorki  wot strain?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

will 2 6" fans be ok on 4 air cooled 600w supernovas all connected, say one pulling the air in at the inlet and one pushing at the outlet. will that be ok ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> will 2 6" fans be ok on 4 air cooled 600w supernovas all connected, say one pulling the air in at the inlet and one pushing at the outlet. will that be ok ?


or 1 extractor per 2 aircooled hoods may work better,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lookin good yorki  wot strain?


Smelly Fingerez. It's Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Las Fingerez pheno).

It's a test grow for our friends over at the boutique. This one smells like cherry's, has purple buds and is set to be a monster yielder.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> or 1 extractor per 2 aircooled hoods may work better,


&#8203;im a tad limited on outlet space, ive got to get a 10" duct from the filter then 2x 6" from the lights, don't fancy getting 5ducts in the outlet hole hhmm


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 24, 2012)

you should be used to that by now...



unlucky said:


> &#8203; 5ducts in the outlet hole hhmm


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im a tad limited on outlet space, ive got to get a 10" duct from the filter then 2x 6" from the lights, don't fancy getting 5ducts in the outlet hole hhmm


why not get a conector to run 2 pipes into 1 and then just increase the size on the outlet?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> why not get a conector to run 2 pipes into 1 and then just increase the size on the outlet?


&#8203;can't make the outlet any bigger than it is now


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Fingerez. It's Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Las Fingerez pheno).
> 
> It's a test grow for our friends over at the boutique. This one smells like cherry's, has purple buds and is set to be a monster yielder.


sounds sweeeeet. you will have to let me kno what it turns out like, heard good things about breeders boutique


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> you should be used to that by now...


&#8203;do explain your self


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;do explain your self


ha ha ha lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 24, 2012)

it was a joke.. thought it was fairly self explanatory..
maybe just not as funny as I thought it was.








unlucky said:


> &#8203;do explain your self


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 24, 2012)

he gets it...



spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha ha lmao


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

&#8203;ye just being rude


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 24, 2012)

because you've been such a charmer since you arrived ... lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2012)

its all fun and games till some 1 gets 5 ducts into 1 outlet....


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


>



&#8203;all the little knobheads are out playing


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 24, 2012)

do one... or 5 lmfao

+ignore



unlucky said:


> &#8203;all the little knobheads are out playing


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> do one... or 5 lmfao
> 
> +ignore


&#8203;you fucking do one knobhead


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

lol and he did, happy days. must be pussy whipped in the real world 4sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Fingerez. It's Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Las Fingerez pheno).
> 
> It's a test grow for our friends over at the boutique. This one smells like cherry's, has purple buds and is set to be a monster yielder.


Sounds like a champ already. I'm ordering some hydro nutes for my first stab at dwc, cos that's going in it!

Looks mint yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2012)

Dude it's fucking beautiful, honestly.

The livers looking one has got the resin and the stink though. Lemony, fizzy bananas now and loads of it.
I didn't take a snip of that one so I might have to be getting on the re-veg train. 

It's going to end up nearly one big bug to be honest, it's that short and tight.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

&#8203;hello don  not seen you on here in ages, hope all is well with you and your happy


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> its all fun and games till some 1 get 5 ducts into 1 outlet....



it will be 3 ducts in to one outlet mr


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

A little bit of exo


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> A little bit of exo


very foxy.........................................


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

And another lol


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

unlucky said:


> very foxy.........................................


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

christ I am drunk, the ducks were for this post....how you doing ducky?


unlucky said:


> it will be 3 ducts in to one outlet mr


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

Had me confused there dst lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 24, 2012)

DST said:


> christ I am drunk, the ducks were for this post....how you doing ducky?


&#8203;im very well thankyou love and hows you ?. got to say my plants are looking lush and thats down to you, im doing what you told me with the veg food and its lush lush lush...just like you  x


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

@DST someone told me today that try scrapped that pass thing for the coffee shops for a while, is that true m8?


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

Glad to hear it girl. KISS


unlucky said:


> &#8203;im very well thankyou love and hows you ?. got to say my plants are looking lush and thats down to you, im doing what you told me with the veg food and its lush lush lush...just like you  x





Mastergrow said:


> @DST someone told me today that try scrapped that pass thing for the coffee shops for a while, is that true m8?


THE PASS IS FUKKIN DEAD PEOPLE!!!! COME ON OVER FOR A BLOW ANY TIME - JUST NOT IN MAASTRICHT (CAUSE THE MAYOR IS A CUNT!)


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

I tell ya, these UK clone onlys are really..........GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

DST said:


> I tell ya, these UK clone onlys are really..........GREAT!!!!!!


I thought I was doin alright for my first run with them, I've a bit to go yet it seems


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

To be fair, I only had 5 plants round a 600.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2012)

DST said:


> To be fair, I only had 5 plants round a 600.


Only he says...lol


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

I never grow more than 5 plants, that would be, like illegal and stuff!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 25, 2012)

yep and thats 1 thing that we dont do on here is break the law aye dst


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

id say more dam/uk clone onlys now wouldnt u?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

There's a guy from cali on here that says he's got a UK Exo clone?? If that's true, their not half on the move!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> it will be 3 ducts in to one outlet mr


oh well thats alright then  lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

I know a kid on another site who's in the US and he's got the Exo too.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

whats all the hype about exo??? and is it a clone only?


----------



## shawryboy (Nov 25, 2012)

NEW GROWER!! hey people looking for advice from uk ebb & flow growers using led's heres a few pics of my first try so far!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> whats all the hype about exo??? and is it a clone only?


How long have you been in this thread Badgers!?


----------



## ourhiddenpassion (Nov 25, 2012)

They buds look pretty small for three weeks into flower but on the plus side ur still going to be smoking ur own weed without paying some asshloe for shit weed


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How long have you been in this thread Badgers!?


i kno but i have never asked bout it lol and it seems every fuckers growin it, i want a pice of the action lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

shawryboy said:


> View attachment 2419451View attachment 2419452View attachment 2419453NEW GROWER!! hey people looking for advice from uk ebb & flow growers using led's heres a few pics of my first try so far!



want my advice.... get a HPS


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2012)

Do u think these guys in America and all the guys in the uk, the dam and wherever else all have the same exo cut. There's bouta be a few that've been given cuts maybe close to the real exo, told they where exo and spreaded that shit onto others then. So who actually has the real exo and who hasn't lol?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol the guy from cali says the dispensery near him sold him it and told him it's the clone only. I call shenanigans like!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u think these guys in America and all the guys in the uk, the dam and wherever else all have the same exo cut. There's bouta be a few that've been given cuts maybe close to the real exo, told they where exo and spreaded that shit onto others then. So who actually has the real exo and who hasn't lol?


to be honest NOBODY knows if they got the real deal, all it took iss um1 to say its exo after it looks like exo, to be honest, im after a diffrent strain for my next grow, spreading my wings to look for sum, livers is tempting but getting a cut is another story


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> to be honest NOBODY knows if they got the real deal, all it took iss um1 to say its exo after it looks like exo, to be honest, im after a diffrent strain for my next grow, spreading my wings to look for sum, livers is tempting but getting a cut is another story


Mid love the room and the time to try out different regs and shit and look for something nice but at the min just goina stick to these, get a few decent grows outta them and then maybe go back to a few different ones


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> i kno but i have never asked bout it lol and it seems every fuckers growin it, i want a pice of the action lol


It's a throwback Skunk #1 pheno from back in the day.

It's called 'Exodus Cheese' because of the Exodus, a communal housing collective who used to live at Haz manor in Luton until the late 90's. They found it and apparently shared loads of clones back in the day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u think these guys in America and all the guys in the uk, the dam and wherever else all have the same exo cut. There's bouta be a few that've been given cuts maybe close to the real exo, told they where exo and spreaded that shit onto others then. So who actually has the real exo and who hasn't lol?


I can tell by looking at it, most who know it can.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can tell by looking at it, most who know it can.


Yeah a lotta the guys here probly can but these guys in America and stuff, surely it's probly just guys profiting on the name exodus


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

ive heard of a birmingham cheese clone only too


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

You don't half know your stuff yorkie!! I done a search a while back to see if I can find any info on the exodus crew. Couldn't find anything


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

If it aint Exo, it aint cheese!

You know how we roll.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> You don't half know your stuff yorkie!! I done a search a while back to see if I can find any info on the exodus crew. Couldn't find anything


They used to throw free raves back in the day mate, they're legendary!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=h3ENE8CUwio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=YlW65vtxIHE

(Tuuuuuuuune!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7-famYdzQoE


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

There's a mob from Glasgow claiming a new clone only too, called eastend kush. Seems the phrase "clone only" is just a way to draw people in now.


----------



## shawryboy (Nov 25, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> want my advice.... get a HPS


to be fair i know i need more lighting in there, this was a bit experimental i am growing under just the 1 balackstar 240w! i have just started another grow under two 240w with a 180w inbetween them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

Anything can be a clone only in reality but is it fucking worth keeping for 20 years is the question!


----------



## ourhiddenpassion (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> There's a mob from Glasgow claiming a new clone only too, called eastend kush. Seems the phrase "clone only" is just a way to draw people in now.


Yeh cause it was cloned in the west end of glasgow ,Thats not the right way to name a new strain ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

shawryboy said:


> to be fair i know i need more lighting in there, this was a bit experimental i am growing under just the 1 balackstar 240w!


To be fair mate for that 130 or so notes that you spent on the Blackstar you could have got a digital 600w aircooled kit and be growing colas the size of your arm.

Each to their own of course but paying top prices for poor yields would piss me right off.


----------



## ourhiddenpassion (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anything can be a clone only in reality but is it fucking worth keeping for 20 years is the question!


Must be great genetics too keep it for 20 years,we kept pots of gold growing for three years there and it now seems like shes a genetic washout,20 YEARS you go guys lol


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 25, 2012)

Is that the curried cheese?



IC3M4L3 said:


> ive heard of a birmingham cheese clone only too


----------



## shawryboy (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be fair mate for that 130 or so notes that you spent on the Blackstar you could have got a digital 600w aircooled kit and be growing colas the size of your arm.
> 
> Each to their own of course but paying top prices for poor yields would piss me right off.


i went with leds because of the running costs & heat isuues of hps, all the homework i did on led lights suggested i would still get nice big firm colas! maybe i just need to add another light in there?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

ourhiddenpassion said:


> Must be great genetics too keep it for 20 years,we kept pots of gold growing for three years there and it now seems like shes a genetic washout,20 YEARS you go guys lol


Skunk #1 is pretty much in every commercial gene pool you come across today, it was the first stable hybrid.

Cultivators Choice back in the 70's-80's.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

shawryboy said:


> i went with leds because of the running costs & heat isuues of hps, all the homework i did on led lights suggested i would still get nice big firm colas! maybe i just need to add another light in there?


yeah i know where your coming from, my first grow i used a 250 cfl got nice bud of it but yeild was a bit of a let down.
from what iv learned nothing comes close to hps,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2012)

Some kid at the cup was telling me they been having probs with the exo lately yields off and no change in the setup or style. I reckon they mist be doing something diff as mine is just dandyo.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 25, 2012)

That exodus collective didnt actually find it from the story ive read, the guy who found it had been growing it out a few years before they got hold of it and then passed it around. Many tales about it tho. For all the Exo experts does real exo have prominent DS edges, mine is only ever so slight barely noticable really not sure on it from what ive read about exo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> For all the Exo experts does real exo have prominent DS edges, mine is olnly ever so slight barely noticable really not sure on it from what ive read about exo.



That's irrelevant, I've seen loads of unrelated strains with DS.

My 'Nemesis' from Seedsman was worse.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's irrelevant, I've seen loads of unrelated strains with DS.
> 
> My 'Nemesis' from Seedsman was worse.


Whats irrelevant lol, does real exo have DS edges is all i asked, not if its in other strains too.... i know it is. Is that not a way to give you an indication you have real exo, basic question yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Whats irrelevant lol, does real exo have DS edges is all i asked, not if its in other strains too.... i know it is. Is that not a way to give you an indication you have real exo, basic question yorkie


Lol, no I mean it's irrelevant that Exo has DS edges as a lot of unrelated strains do as well.

Real Exo should have some DS yes but just because it has DS doesn't mean it's Exo, if you get my drift.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

just ordered a new bong from magic glass..... its fucking epic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> just ordered a new bong from magic glass..... its fucking epic
> View attachment 2419553


I keep knocking my glass over so I get 12 quid jobs from the joke shop, lol.

I daren't get a nice one.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, no I mean it's irrelevant that Exo has DS edges as a lot of unrelated strains do as well.
> 
> Real Exo should have some DS yes but just because it has DS doesn't mean it's Exo, if you get my drift.


Aye, ive just read that its prominent in real exo, mine is barely noticable man so just wondering if theres any thing i should be looking for in real exo thats easy to spot or am i just gonna have to go the distance and grow it out and see. If guys are saying real exo has DS edges then thats not a good start for me lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I keep knocking my glass over so I get 12 quid jobs from the joke shop, lol.
> 
> I daren't get a nice one.


ha ha i kno this is the first nice bong iv owned, usualy buy cheap plastic 1's lol, they do the job but i saw this 1 and needed it in my life lol. cost me 75 sheets but im sure it will be worth it


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> just ordered a new bong from magic glass..... its fucking epic
> View attachment 2419553


Much did that set u back mate? That's a cracker, I need a new bong too


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Much did that set u back mate? That's a cracker, I need a new bong too


£75 mate. not bad price for the work that goes into them, all magic glass is hand blown and comes with a certificate. glass is 3.2mm thick so wont smash to easy.... i hope lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

There really nice. They look really cool when you get a double filter for them.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

This is the one I'm after. Only 30 quid, that'll do me. My luck I'll break it in a month lol. I like the double filter/ash catcher.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

yeah iv ordered a few bowls to go wiv it aswell, you wanna see the price for some of them 490 quid for 1 fucking bowl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> This is the one I'm after. Only 30 quid, that'll do me. My luck I'll break it in a month lol. I like the double filter/ash catcher.


that sweet mate! bargin for 30 notes, think i mite invest in an ash catcher next month lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol I looked at the roor bongs, Fucking no chance I'd pay 3/400 for a bong I'm guaranteed to break lol. All they daft yanks pay that kinda money all day long....nutters!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol I looked at the roor bongs, Fucking no chance I'd pay 3/400 for a bong I'm guaranteed to break lol. All they daft yanks pay that kinda money all day long....nutters!!!


ha ha i kno mate there is one on every1doesit.com for 800! fuck that!
think a ton is as far as id go lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Yh lol a ton is as far as I'd go too, even then it would wound me spending that!! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

fuk that, crazy money,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;vcJhhXNELQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU7YPm6idGtMn0FYXvhWbFIg&amp;feature=player _detailpage&amp;v=vcJhhXNELQU[/video]

Lifetime guarantee and looks sick.

Regular.
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/incredibowl-i420-p-3957.html?oscsid=7bc0843ba0250fc698d5de53d486fc72

Mini.
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/mini-incredibowl-i420-p-4614.html?oscsid=7bc0843ba0250fc698d5de53d486fc72


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [video=youtube;vcJhhXNELQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU7YPm6idGtMn0FYXvhWbFIg&amp;feature=player _detailpage&amp;v=vcJhhXNELQU[/video]
> 
> Lifetime guarantee and looks sick.
> 
> ...


man thats 1 tough bong :/


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 25, 2012)

Av got the mini incredibowl iflts fuckin awesome!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Av got the mini incredibowl iflts fuckin awesome!!!!!


fuk ne stranger! wer u been?

hows things? u know any livers growers?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2012)

evening bellends


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk ne stranger! wer u been?
> 
> hows things? u know any livers growers?


Jst lurkin around m8,in gettin ma foot op n that.

Only person a know up here with it is Bill,not spoke to him in a wile so not sure if he still has it


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 25, 2012)

iv got liversx quazy quake


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk ne stranger! wer u been?
> 
> hows things? u know any livers growers?


if you can wait a while i can sort you out with some clones mate, ive got some comin in a bout 2 weeks, i'll pop sum off for you and when they've got legs i'll post them. but thats gonna be a bout a month altogether buddy.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be fair mate for that 130 or so notes that you spent on the Blackstar you could have got a digital 600w aircooled kit
> 
> &#8203;got a link for that yorky


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk ne stranger! wer u been?
> 
> hows things? u know any livers growers?


&#8203;yes me and if you ask nicely i will send you some


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Jst lurkin around m8,in gettin ma foot op n that.
> 
> Only person a know up here with it is Bill,not spoke to him in a wile so not sure if he still has it


 nobody has m8,, chedz or TT either






dura72 said:


> if you can wait a while i can sort you out with some clones mate, ive got some comin in a bout 2 weeks, i'll pop sum off for you and when they've got legs i'll post them. but thats gonna be a bout a month altogether buddy.


 yeh be sound man after new yr then? like 25th now, wayya getting livers?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 25, 2012)

getting them from bill mate. im going down to his place later on this week to give him a hand decorating it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Dura, I managed to get a psycho cut mate, so you can take me aff your list for a clone mate!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nobody has m8,, chedz or TT either
> 
> knob............................................


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Think that offer went right over the top of ic3's head, eh unlucky?!?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Think that offer went right over the top of ic3's head, eh unlucky?!?


&#8203;thats easy done with him, he will be tuned in to cbeebies now lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Llf hahaha


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

exo/ psycho / livers there ok but way better out there, im not growing for taste or smell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Think that offer went right over the top of ic3's head, eh unlucky?!?


indeed it has,, do explain coz im clueless


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought the psycho was a good yielder, no?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indeed it has,, do explain coz im clueless



&#8203;she giggles till she weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indeed it has,, do explain coz im clueless


get back to cbeebies mr


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indeed it has,, do explain coz im clueless


Unlucky says ask nicely and she'd send u some livers. You never answered, that's what I'm on about lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I thought the psycho was a good yielder, no?


&#8203;yield yes not to bad................................... the end, hint hint 

critical mass is a very good yielder too lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Unlucky says ask nicely and she'd send u some livers. You never answered, that's what I'm on about lol


&#8203;made me giggle, you get rep 

sorry can't give you rep yet as i have to spread it about like a dirty bitch pmsl


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

I've herd your used to spreading it around, so shouldn't be to hard.......lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I've herd your used to spreading it around, so shouldn't be to hard.......lol



i will kill that billy lol, i had rep way befor i got my sexy ass on here pmsl........ shitter 4sure  kiss-ass


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

ahh sorry i missed the comment, its to soon for me anyways, new yr is gr8--- 4 weeks later would be better gotta talk the wifey into doing another op after this lol, just stress that cant be doing with sumtimes,.

just cut a bottom bud of the exo fucking huge ass thing!! gone in the drying box, as muc as id love to flash dry the fucker to soke it, im not!

:sniff: sniff: fuk me my dressing gown stonks of weed ffs


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh sorry i missed the comment, its to soon for me anyways, new yr is gr8--- 4 weeks later would be better gotta talk the wifey into doing another op after this lol, just stress that cant be doing with sumtimes,.
> 
> just cut a bottom bud of the exo fucking huge ass thing!! gone in the drying box, as muc as id love to flash dry the fucker to soke it, im not!
> 
> :sniff: sniff: fuk me my dressing gown stonks of weed ffs


&#8203;the offer is there so when ever your ready ic3, just give me 2weeks to get them rooted for ya


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Is the livers any good? Honestly.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Is the livers any good? Honestly.



out of 10. yeild 6 smell 10 and thats a fat 10 taste 9 strenth 4


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

Really, Fuck that then. Was gonna ask the fairy for a clone but think I'll pass lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Really, Fuck that then. Was gonna ask the fairy for a clone but think I'll pass lol


&#8203;think im going to run with c99 in my new room, you can have a clone of that if you want


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;think im going to run with c99 in my new room, you can have a clone of that if you want


u know thats sativa dom rite?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

I've got some c99 crosses to run. Got c99 x sweet tooth 3, c99 x Durga Mata and c99 x purple punch. But thanks
The c99 female used was the pineapple pheno


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know thats sativa dom rite?


.................................................................................................................................. 

ready in 8weeks tho


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know thats sativa dom rite?


Mate it's only a 10 weeker, and if you get the pineapple pheno, well worth it. It's a really good smoke mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ..................................................................................................................................
> 
> ready in 8weeks tho


8 weeks commercial, Yh. 10 is better


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> 8 weeks commercial, Yh. 10 is better


&#8203;for me 10 for them defo 8 lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Mate it's only a 10 weeker, and if you get the pineapple pheno, well worth it. It's a really good smoke mate



out of 10 what do you rate the smoke on all levels


----------



## 00ashoo (Nov 25, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> 8 weeks commercial, Yh. 10 is better


you couldnt be more wrong. 

its 8 weeks max


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> you couldnt be more wrong.
> 
> its 8 weeks max


&#8203;sssshhhh its the uk thread they know it all lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2012)

Exo goodness


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

hhhmmm these have defo got me thinking lol 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Dynamite/Next_Generation_Seed_Company/


----------



## 00ashoo (Nov 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;sssshhhh its the uk thread they know it all lol


its not up for debate , 10 weeks and you've ruined it


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

00ashoo said:


> its not up for debate , 10 weeks and you've ruined it


&#8203;yes 8weeks its done, ive read up on them last week when a very very lush man on here sent me a list of good strains for me to run with


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 25, 2012)

The c99 I smoked was taken 10 weeks and it was tasty as Fuck, gave me a great buzz then mellowed out into a nice relaxing stone.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Exo goodness


i cut a bud of mine earlier, looks identicle almost, ther nrly done now on the last little push


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Exo goodness


thats some solid budd there mate. looking good  have you finished chopping now?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

kush is way way better than any exo/livers/skunk. better yeilds harder bigger buds and 10fold on strenth. 

@ic3 why do you want the blue's and what do you think of the exo ?


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 25, 2012)

I love a good kush but sometimes I just want something with a lot of sativa I mean I want to be able to just walk around with a vaporize pumping sativa vape like a nice Haze at my face all day 

I get kush to get wasted and cheese for flavour TBH mild indica`s don`t really do anything for me, I like a Haze or a cbd bomb I can just sit there smoking cheese hell an ounce would barely last me a day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> kush is way way better than any exo/livers/skunk. better yeilds harder bigger buds and 10fold on strenth.
> 
> @ic3 why do you want the blue's and what do you think of the exo ?


 the exo is great but i fancy doing blues next as my exo man doesnt like lots of clones for a start and,,i do kinda like blues, but ive prolly never smoked it,

my next grow wishlist is blues or amnesia haze


also i dont have a good track record with beans so clones all the way for me


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> thats some solid budd there mate. looking good  have you finished chopping now?


Lol, looks nice m8 eh. No m8, 11 down and 7 to go, few in the middle won't yeild so well, quite a bit of shit down the bottom the lights weeny gettin too but I'm still hopin for 3 per on average. Fuckin work in the mornin too, fickin place gets such a mess too, roll on Friday get this week over te fuck


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the exo is great but i fancy doing blues next as my exo man doesnt like lots of clones for a start and,,i do kinda like blues, but ive prolly never smoked it,
> 
> my next grow wishlist is blues or amnesia haze
> 
> ...


&#8203;well you can have clones when ever you want but i don't think you will do 2runs with them, defo not for me as when i have a smoke i like to get very stoned and the blue's don't cut it


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah I remember seeing on attitude a review saying "Finally a purple strain that gets you high" colour strains are for after you smoke the kush all you need to do is look at them and grind up loads of it and make some people that can`t really smoke much but think they can white out on it cos it`s funny watching people who never hit bongs or vape bags white out lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

so livers is shit really? wow i may have to rechange my thought process, u grown the EXO to compare lucky?

im waiting on sum strawberry cough this week, sounds lush!

....wait did i just say lush? isent that a unluckyism.? OMG


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so livers is shit really? wow i may have to rechange my thought process, u grown the EXO to compare lucky?
> 
> im waiting on sum strawberry cough this week, sounds lush!
> 
> ....wait did i just say lush? isent that a unluckyism.? OMG


&#8203;not grown it my self but toot it when i pick my clones up, i don't rate them at all ic3, lol lush is good hhmmm no lush is very lush. im not saying livers is shit im saying its a 4/5 ish out of 10. think your better off with the haze


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 25, 2012)

There`s some really good neville's going around the uk at the moment I`ve seen friends smoking it over the last year maybe 2 different group`s of friends but it`s always nice to see people growing it as it used to be a great smoke but I massive pain in the ass to grow.

Gotta be good clones of that kicking around if your a haze lover it`s worth the pain to grow it if you have some hight for it as I hear they get up to 2m if you 12/12 them from seed ? Dam that`s tall man


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 25, 2012)

4/5 out of 10 are u serious???

Maybe ur growin skills? 

Livers us some nice strong tasty smoke imo an a think Pukka n a few others would agree


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> 4/5 out of 10 are u serious???
> 
> Maybe ur growin skills?
> 
> Livers us some nice strong tasty smoke imo an a think Pukka n a few others would agree


chicks have ab bigger tolerence to dudes


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> 4/5 out of 10 are u serious???
> 
> Maybe ur growin skills?
> 
> Livers us some nice strong tasty smoke imo an a think Pukka n a few others would agree



don't think they will, livers is not a strong smoke at all, taste smell its got it


----------



## unlucky (Nov 25, 2012)

all im saying over the blue's/livers is if you want very nice smelly weed then its for you, if you want a smoke that taste very very yummy then its for you, if you want a smoke that gets you a not bad yield then its for you, if you want a strong stone then its not for you


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, looks nice m8 eh. No m8, 11 down and 7 to go, few in the middle won't yeild so well, quite a bit of shit down the bottom the lights weeny gettin too but I'm still hopin for 3 per on average. Fuckin work in the mornin too, fickin place gets such a mess too, roll on Friday get this week over te fuck


i know mate. i had to clean my tent out on a come down lol. how many did you have under each 600w?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate. i had to clean my tent out on a come down lol. how many did you have under each 600w?


 ive gpt my 5 under the 600 rite now, hoping the they will like it, tons of yellow crsipy leaves, i should take em of really lol but im dtoo damn lazy

anyways just got a rake of valium um going bed ttyl guyys

unlucky thanx hun il be in touch 

tc

il do a pic of the exo bud i cut tomorrow, OH 4d tv cummin out soon so maybe a monitor will come out? we could then slell each others shizzle!! how awsome

oh night all


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Well you can tell the cunt from me that he's a.....CUNT!!!!!!!!

Anyone else on RIU that deals with him gets tarred with the same brush in my mind. Sorry Dura, but he's a spineless rip off merchant.





dura72 said:


> getting them from bill mate. im going down to his place later on this week to give him a hand decorating it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Fuck, dst don't hold back will ya eh!! Lol


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

I have held back for weeks now. After seeing his name mentioned it kind of pissed me off again.......


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol fair enough mate, none of my business. Have fun at the cup mate?


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Aye, it was a grand laugh indeed. Also quite knackering but loads of smoke and loads of laughs.....

Everyday was a bet to see who would get the weirdo of the day. One guy literally stood there and just stared at me for ages. Even after we gave him a bong hit, he just continued to stare away, lol....


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2012)

It takes a lot of spine to hold a body up this fat plenty of spine here lol

Fuck nos what that's all about tho??? 3 way love triangle??? 

Anyway made some iso last night, well me m8 did I was keeping well clear of the fumes, not made it much before but wanted to get rid of the iso asap so was putting the bowl in another bowl that had boiling water to try help it along, it did and also it looks different looks a little clearer?


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

You are getting rid of the impuruties I would get sambo, hence why it probalby looks clearer. Sounds like a nice run.

Nah, no 3 way love triangle, more like the raping of a rusty sherriff badge.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

morning ppl, jus been to check on the afgahn kush autos and there all about a foot and a half tall now.. part from one thats about 5 inch tall and looks more like a cabbage!
lol it common for some auto seeds to be deformed? think im gonna have to throw it.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 26, 2012)

DST said:


> You are getting rid of the impuruties I would get sambo, hence why it probalby looks clearer. Sounds like a nice run.
> 
> Nah, no 3 way love triangle, more like the raping of a rusty sherriff badge.


that sounds quiet uncomfortable mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

I've only grew an auto once mate. Got a pic of yourcabbage? Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I've only grew an auto once mate. Got a
> pic of yourcabbage? Lol


Yeah ill post some when i get bk from work mate. Its all ruffled and its like a yellowish green colour lol. I gave it a week or so to pick up but every day it looks more and more fucked.
Think im jus gonna chop it and put it in my sunday roast lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Well you can tell the cunt from me that he's a.....CUNT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else on RIU that deals with him gets tarred with the same brush in my mind. Sorry Dura, but he's a spineless rip off merchant.


lol, no probs mate. didnt realise you had an issue with him. i know he's bloody unreliable to get a hold of but personally i get on well with him other than that. ....what was it you fell out with him about? i dont remember reading about it? ....although if you wanna keep it quiet thats cool, none of my business, im just being nosey.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I thought I got on well with him until he started ignoring my calls, emails, text messages....but then he is due me $. Without going into it, he basically bumped me off for nigh on a QP. And the fact he doesn't come on here anymore is also testament that he is a spineless man....full of empty promises is Billy. But he does talk a good game, I'll give the toe rag that (had me fooled).


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Well I thought I got on well with him until he started ignoring my calls, emails, text messages....but then he is due me $. Without going into it, he basically bumped me off for nigh on a QP. And the fact he doesn't come on here anymore is also testament that he is a spineless man....full of empty promises is Billy. But he does talk a good game, I'll give the toe rag that (had me fooled).


i know he's been busy, although im not making any excuses for him thats not my place. like i said i was supposed to be seeing him mid week, although thats not gonna happen coz i'd forgotten about a bloody lawyers appointment about this fuckin eviction shit the bloody council are still hanging over me, i'll mention you wanna speak to him and ah'll probably see him at the weekend. what i will say is that he's just moving house and i know his business has expanded quite rapidly so maybe there is an explanation....then again maybe not, i dunno. i'll pass on your kind wishes and regards nonetheless, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

his words not mine...."it's only money" then he ignores me for over a month. You just don't do that, regardless of your situation, unless you are a cock muncher. Fuk, people inside still get access to use a phone. But aye, tell him he's a spineless cunt.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone on here know what the craic is with bitcoins!?

I've got a pretty good PC, but I'm guessing not good enough for mining, so where do you get em...how do you buy them? Do I need to be on Tor to use them? (If so...what the fuck is Tor and how do you use that?). Do I just need to download some software??

I hate getting old. As soon as you think you know-it-all some fucker invents something brand new to learn about!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Yorkie is the man u need to talk to major! He's clued right up on SR and tor. I know that Yh u will have to dl the tor browser software. If you Google it you can get it. There's vids in YouTube showing how to properly install tor.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

when ppl are due me note ,all it takes is a call to say,look i fucked up,but it will be there for ya,goes a long way in my book,lol my 2 pence in lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

ok heres a few pics of the afgahm kush autos.... and the cabbage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had a plant do that, left it to run it's flowering course and got maybe a bong or two's worth off it. never got to the bottom of what was wrong with it.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

i really need a 600 again i really can see the diff going back to a 250 like,but if you do well with a 250 then you just know when i upgrade it will,should be lol.........AWSOME! says me ha ha


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol, mutant! That thing looks like it ran away from the circus lol. The rest are looking good tho mate.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> i really need a 600 again i really can see the diff going back to a 250 like,but if you do well with a 250 then you just know when i upgrade it will,should be lol.........AWSOME! says me ha ha


If you manage to get a ballast mate, I've got a spare power plant 600 bulb for u.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

billys not the only messer on here i assure u!! lol

fuking messers cant deal with em.

morning ladies! hows things then


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

think that ill get one of them £80 ones off ebay mate at cropmas lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've had a plant do that, left it to run it's flowering course and got maybe a bong or two's worth off it. never got to the bottom of what was wrong with it.


must just be in its genes, born to be different eh lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol, mutant! That thing looks like it ran away from the circus lol. The rest are looking good tho mate.


yeah i kno the runt of the litter lol
yeah they aint lookin to bad are they... not quite sure what to expect as this is my first auto grow, im hoping i get at least an ounce per plant.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> think that ill get one of them £80 ones off ebay mate at cropmas lol


ya can get 600 on ebay for like 50-60 qwid matey


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

ye i was looking at them ice but thought it would be better 2 add 20 or 30 quid to get a bit better quality


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah i kno the runt of the litter lol
> yeah they aint lookin to bad are they... not quite sure what to expect as this is my first auto grow, im hoping i get at least an ounce per plant.


It's one of them...she's different, but I'll love her all the same lol. You should get an oz per no probs mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

the ones on ebay come with them white ballasts,, i us e them and ive not had ANY issues, i think unless ur gunna buy a digital ballast u may as well just get what u need?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> It's one of them...she's different, but I'll love her all the same lol. You should get an oz per no probs mate.


Ha ha yeah ill lock her in a cubord when i have people round.
Yeah mite jus let her run her course and see what she turns out like, mite b the ugly duckling that turns into a beautiful swan lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Pmsl. Aye Fuck it, keep her. It's not like your pushed for space lol. I've read journals on here where the freak turned out to be the best smoke! If the smoke is anything like the afghan kush photo period, it'll be a good smoke. I've just finished with the ak was well impressed with the smoke.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the ones on ebay come with them white ballasts,, i us e them and ive not had ANY issues, i think unless ur gunna buy a digital ballast u may as well just get what u need?


ye my mate payed £270 for a tent full set up i payed£650 for all the good stuff,end result same and police got the lot,think ill get the chea one after all


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's a pic of an AK47 that I kind of royally fucked up...but it still turned out ok, despite every single leaf outside the buds being crispy yellow! It'll be over an once...it was run 12/12 from seed, and kinda neglected. It's got shitloads of crystals on it too, though it's obviously not as strong as it should be...


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 26, 2012)

A close up...



Moral of the story? Never kill a plant if you don't have to. This one was toasted months ago, but still managed to almost finish...


----------



## Indian Summer (Nov 26, 2012)

£10 per gram in the midlands


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 26, 2012)

All 8weeks be taking them too 10 Cant wait ! Hope Santa SMOKES !


----------



## Indian Summer (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi again
Do you have to keep the fan on 24/7, am growing in a growtent with a flood & drain system, lights on 18/6. All plants are autoflowering northern lights.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah, so that's how leaves are supposed to look eh. Green! Yeah, I guess that would help  

Good job bud.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 26, 2012)

Indian Summer said:


> Hi again
> Do you have to keep the fan on 24/7, am growing in a growtent with a flood & drain system, lights on 18/6. All plants are autoflowering northern lights.


Yes. I didn't and got away with it, but you really need it to stop mould forming towards the end of flowering...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

pre-harvest, pre-driving licence, pre-xmas, pre-uni work gettin finished stress is driving me insane.......in 18 days it'll all be sorted but holy fuck its fucking hell on earth right now.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 26, 2012)

i keep my extraction on 24/7 with a cuircalating fan and when lights come on the intake kicks in but window is alawys open temps will be way too cold when lights off if the intake was on 24/7 too .


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 26, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Ah, so that's how leaves are supposed to look eh. Green! Yeah, I guess that would help
> 
> Good job bud.



Cheers mate ak was my first ever grow loved the huge colas they threw out .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Good good as long as i get an ounce of each plant (excluding joseph merrick) ill be happy as a dog with a tin dick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2012)

Scrumped bud off my own plant at 3 weeks in has got a better kick than what I'm buying on the street!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 26, 2012)

Fuck why buy it yorky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I haven't had a crop in like forever to start, lol.

I'm a fool and sell it all without putting some aside for myself, I'm not doing that anymore.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 26, 2012)

A couple of times I've sat in the chair scratching my head and thinking to myself how can you grow weed soo bad but what pisses me off more than shit weed is when you get a grower who got good genetics can grow but decided he wanted to be a greedy cunt and sell wet weed now that just pisses me off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2012)

The ironic thing is that you can charge a premium for better quality, dried and cured bud.

The only time I get it like it should be is if it's my own.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The ironic thing is that you can charge a premium for better quality, dried and cured bud.
> 
> The only time I get it like it should be is if it's my own.


Yeah tell me about it mate the last time i got some nice dry cured bud was some blue cheese like 2/3 years ago! 
Thats when i decided enough is enough nd started growin it myself.
Ppl jus take the piss!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The ironic thing is that you can charge a premium for better quality, dried and cured bud.
> 
> The only time I get it like it should be is if it's my own.


just checked my PE wats drying, seems to be doing well,, im thinking another day or so and its going in the jars, the smells cumming bak and its still pretty dence! awsome,
alreay swapped sum shitty bottom bud for a ew bits n bobs. so all the good shits laffin!!! agagaga

wen was your last harvest yorkie? 08?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Alright ice did u say yesterday that you had grown strawberry cough?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright ice did u say yesterday that you had grown strawberry cough?


na mate im getting sum thru the post for a smoke i said,,, but i think tickle is growing it or has just finsihed a grow of it


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

strawberry cough is nice,even better once cured


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

oh right lol thought i heard ya mention it. im thinking of doing 6 PE and 6 SC after these autos are done, buy jus wanna find out about yeilds and smoke ect.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> strawberry cough is nice,even better once cured


do you kno what kinda yeild it gives mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> do you kno what kinda yeild it gives mate?


pends... lots af variables,,, better than autos tho,, wyya got 1k hps?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

You keeping your PE for your own stash ic3? Or are you one if the rare breed that cure your stuff before you put it out?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> You keeping your PE for your own stash ic3? Or are you one if the rare breed that cure your stuff before you put it out?


going in jars for a few days/week,, same with the exo,, only 1 pe plant going out at 160 im sure its nrly redy for jars but never used em b4 so its just guess work, been in dry box since thurs night


----------



## TicKle (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> do you kno what kinda yeild it gives mate?


not the highest yielding, but not the lowest either, last one i took had 4oz on it, be warned, they are slooooooooow  pretty good smoke tho  aint had it cured yet...

ice, think i'm just gunna bring you it lol, fukkin bout with post, reckon id be there in 20 mins from where i'm @


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pends... lots af variables,,, better than autos tho,, wyya got 1k hps?


2 600 hps mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

TicKle said:


> not the highest yielding, but not the lowest either, last one i took had 4oz on it, be warned, they are slooooooooow  pretty good smoke tho  aint had it cured yet...
> 
> ice, think i'm just gunna bring you it lol, fukkin bout with post, reckon id be there in 20 mins from where i'm @


inbox me mush


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

TicKle said:


> not the highest yielding, but not the lowest either, last one i took had 4oz on it, be warned, they are slooooooooow  pretty good smoke tho  aint had it cured yet...
> 
> ice, think i'm just gunna bring you it lol, fukkin bout with post, reckon id be there in 20 mins from where i'm @


how slow we talkin? lol well 4 oz aint bad id say its worth it


----------



## TicKle (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> how slow we talkin? lol well 4 oz aint bad id say its worth it



says 9 weeks on DP but mine went nearly 10 week, and was still early tbh, could have gone a week or 2 more, but needs must.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you veg with badgers?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

im goin back to growing 'the church', fuck it, even if bill sorts me with this livers or psychosis, i love growing the church. absolutely no problems with it and as i pulled 3 oz a plant at the very beginning im sure i can pull 5 oz in coco. christ i only grow to sell so i dont give a fuck, its not as if im punting to the connossieur market. 200 an oz all day fuckin long.
btw any of fucksticks selling a 2m x 1m x 2m tent...i need one for a loft grow.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

TicKle said:


> says 9 weeks on DP but mine went nearly 10 week, and was still early tbh, could have gone a week or 2 more, but needs must.


wow 12 weeks that is sloooow lol. woz it still a nice smoke at 10 weeks?

nd i use a 5 tube t5 for first 2 weeks then jus throw them straight under my hps mate


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 26, 2012)

You people flip flop between indica and sativa doms. One moment you are going to grow one then a minute later the other. Make up your bloody minds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

durex said:


> even if bill sorts me with this livers or psychosis,.


yeh a BIG fucking IF

dates on beans mean fuk all,., look at me, my exo im on day 56 so just over 8 weeks the PE is menna be 7 but went the 8 the exo is menna be 8 but i think its gunna go the 9/10


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2012)

Only reason they are going longer ice is your grow conditions and skills, both should have been ready by 56 me an jimmy been chopping both them strains in that timeframe and they are ready.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

ha ha no way check this shit out

[video=youtube;x4c_wI6kQyE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4c_wI6kQyE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

fat ass little mother fucker


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

less of the durex gimp boy....lol, and yeah ah know what you mean, bugger was supposed to deliver it about 3 weeks ago, no probs though im not gonny be ready for it till a week on saturday anyway, so its vegging courtesy of his electricity.....its not for that reason i want the church back though, its just a good no hassle cash crop.


----------



## bigpotsmoker (Nov 26, 2012)

any one recommend using bud blood at start of flowering, i bought it wanted to know what people thought of it also canna boost with big bud?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Only reason they are going longer ice is your grow conditions and skills, both should have been ready by 56 me an jimmy been chopping both them strains in that timeframe and they are ready.


na its that duff bulb i had in ther for the first 2 weeks, anyways just been up!! ther on water now for 3-4 days then getting hung,, they seem to have started swelling over night! nits,, but yeh just gave em ther first litre of pure water, buzzin


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 26, 2012)

i agree with sambo ic3 the exo i done was a strong smoke from week 5. 7 weeks and it was good to go. im not as strong as some when the itchy fingers start lmao

@dura who's the breeder for that church? is it a good smoke?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

mrt_on no plane!!1980 said:


> i agree with sambo ic3 the exo i done was a strong smoke from week 5. 7 weeks and it was good to go. im not as strong as some when the itchy fingers start lmao
> 
> @dura who's the breeder for that church? is it a good smoke?


ghs is church

but yeh maybe i could have pulled earlier, but with so many white hairs i was less that happy doing it, like i say the ron pure water now, maybe 3 days, il buy sum gaffa tape to doo my grow room door and ther getting hung,, 6.99 for a roll of gaffa!! fucking liberty, OH got a shed load of ph pen batteries if anyone needs any


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 26, 2012)

i didnt have any hairy parts, it was the best plant ive grown for solid nugs early. even the little bits right at the bottom of the main stalk were solid


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i agree with sambo ic3 the exo i done was a strong smoke from week 5. 7 weeks and it was good to go. im not as strong as some when the itchy fingers start lmao
> 
> @dura who's the breeder for that church? is it a good smoke?



greenhouse seeds mate, aye , its a decent middle of the road indica, decent smoke decent yield decent price.....and its mould resistant so no probs at all growing had cpl of hermies first time i tried it but not since. ready in 7-8 weeks.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seeds-the-church/prod_2941.html


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> greenhouse seeds mate, aye , its a decent middle of the road indica, decent smoke decent yield decent price.....and its mould resistant so no probs at all growing had cpl of hermies first time i tried it but not since. ready in 7-8 weeks.



cheers mate. im not as worried about hermies as i used to be. the blue widow i grew last time hermied a bit but it was still a nice strong smoke with solid budd but just had a few seeds. was it you that said you use dutch masters reverse?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2012)

Dura is the 1st to say he don't smoke, hasn't smoked for many a year etc.

Church is a good yielding strain but the smoke is average, bag apeal is still there tho and it is a easy to grow good yielding plant like many out there but very average in the smoking dept.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

so how do u know wen its ready to jar up then?

dont listen to asmbo he just googles his answers


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 26, 2012)

i dont know why im asking about strains tho. ive got enough to last me a while. ive got exo cuts off a mate if i want them, a plant thats supposed to be tuttie and i got a few dinafem seeds. i think my next run will be exo in my wilma big 4, 2 amnesia and 2 blue widow in coco. ill have to get one of the tutties in there too, so ill have one big mixed up scrog under one of my 600s


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so how do u know wen its ready to jar up then?
> 
> dont listen to asmbo he just googles his answers


Who's this asmbo? Sounds like a right cunt? Lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Who's this asmbo? Sounds like a right cunt? Lol


someones been swopping the letters round on his keyboard again lol

ic3 got any torrent links for euphoria electronic dance music? ive tried pratebay and extra torrent but cant find them there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

newuserloltakesitupthebum said:


> Who's this asmbo? Sounds like a right cunt? Lol



yeh hes a prik for sure

anyways my question?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh hes a prik for sure
> 
> anyways my question?


Day 59? Exo? Yeah its ready bro, fuck if u wait for amber green go with every strain ur be waiting a longtime lol have u ever said anything but good things about my exo??? Well never has it gone more than 56 with a 14day ripen.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Day 59? Exo? Yeah its ready bro, fuck if u wait for amber green go with every strain ur be waiting a longtime lol have u ever said anything but good things about my exo??? Well never has it gone more than 56 with a 14day ripen.


yeh its been nrly 14 days with ripen they seemed to like the low strength boost with it too,, fod for thought,, yeh ther on pure water now till reckon hmm,, weekend u think?

is it wen the stems snap its ready fro jars or a little sooner? need a lil help on this one thanx


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Ic3 I just jar mine up when it's as dry as I want it. I don't like mine crispy/ crunchy dry, I like it so it's got a very little bit of moisture to it, then stick it in jars. Works fine for me. The stem cracks and breaks but doesn't clean snap off, that's perfect to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Ic3 I just jar mine up when it's as dry as I want it. I don't like mine crispy/ crunchy dry, I like it so it's got a very little bit of moisture to it, then stick it in jars. Works fine for me. The stem cracks and breaks but doesn't clean snap off, that's perfect to me


yeh i dont like the crips one dry stuff,, bear in mion ther was only 1 plant in the box with a fan blwoing up,, so it aint gunna atek too long,, ima give pure water to the exo for 3 days then hang the bithces, id save leaves for watever but to be honet ther mostly yellow n crsipy so it ainthappnin,, plus i dont facy a charge sitting in my freezer u know


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol I keep my trim in the freezer until there's enough for some iso or bho. Jail bait, I know lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. im not as worried about hermies as i used to be. the blue widow i grew last time hermied a bit but it was still a nice strong smoke with solid budd but just had a few seeds. was it you that said you use dutch masters reverse?



aye it was probably me that said about dutch master, it was thru my first church hermie i found out about it, hermies dont bother me now, just give them a spray when you flip them and do it a cpl of weeks later, problem sorted. as sambo said i dont smoke very often but i do tend to have a very occasional blast when i grow sumthing new, i tend to give a little of my grow out to heavy smokers for there feedback though. id rather a fat line of charlie and a good whiskey than a smoke


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha no way check this shit out
> 
> [video=youtube;x4c_wI6kQyE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4c_wI6kQyE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]



&#8203;thats so sad and disguting gggrrrrrrr, how are the uk crew ? happy and well i hope


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

All the better for seeing you


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've just bought the BBC advent calendar.

Every time I open a door, I have to pretend I haven't seen Jimmy Savile abusing a child.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

If I was to organise a fight with One Direction and Justin Beiber, I know exactly who'd win.

The polar bear.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

wel;l ust got banned from UK420 wat a bunch of fucking idiots over ther kinda like the no1 is allowed to type in red wrting it that other forumw at sells glass shit

unlucky yeh i think u may be rite about 1,6 its shrunk loads, il seem il throw a few stems in and make it weigh 2 u watch rofl


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> All the better for seeing you


down boy...... lol 



IC3M4L3 said:


> wel;l ust got banned from UK420 wat a bunch of fucking idiots over ther kinda like the no1 is allowed to type in red wrting it that other forumw at sells glass shit
> 
> unlucky yeh i think u may be rite about 1,6 its shrunk loads, il seem il throw a few stems in and make it weigh 2 u watch rofl


its better than spraying them with glass lol, that drying them out can make you feel very sad, you can see why some get shut of it wet/damp lol........ i like to do that from time to time pmsl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;thats so sad and disguting gggrrrrrrr, how are the uk crew ? happy and well i hope


as always  yeah it is pretty fucked up aint it lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

bigpotsmoker said:


> any one recommend using bud blood at start of flowering, i bought it wanted to know what people thought of it also canna boost with big bud?


if you have the money to spend on shiz then i will make you up some very top stuff, its &#8203;only £99999


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> I've just bought the BBC advent calendar.
> 
> Every time I open a door, I have to pretend I haven't seen Jimmy Savile abusing a child.


&#8203;dura72 hhhmmm


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> as always  yeah it is pretty fucked up aint it lol



ye very, its upsetting thats 4sure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> if you have the money to spend on shiz then i will make you up some very top stuff, its &#8203;only £99999


sounds like a bargin to me ill take 2


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> down boy...... lol
> 
> 
> its better than spraying them with glass lol, that drying them out can make you feel very sad, you can see why some get shut of it wet/damp lol........ i like to do that from time to time pmsl


yeh lol i can totaly see why,, but sureley ud have o give what 32 gramme a ounce and a lil cheaper,selling it wet>? na i want a name for grade not damp shwag, hopefully il get it n jars tomorrow


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sounds like a bargin to me ill take 2


&#8203;no can do spoony as its bulk buy only, but like the pakies say i can do a good price for you lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh lol i can totaly see why,, but sureley ud have o give what 32 gramme a ounce and a lil cheaper,selling it wet>? na i want a name for grade not damp shwag, hopefully il get it n jars tomorrow


&#8203;no fec to that...wet/damp/dry its an oz 28 grams at best, if its to knob heads, if im getting shut to the money men in bulk then its semi dry and its just over an oz hhmm say 29 grams lol, your the grower and the one's that want it will not say no its slightly wet


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;no can do spoony as its bulk buy only, but like the pakies say i can do a good price for you lol


ok ill take 100 units! for a good price that is


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> ok ill take 100 units! for a good price that is


greedy, ok 100 units at only 99999 works at hhhmmm about 9999900 good price for you (she says in a dirty packie voice) is 999990 but then theres all the hidden cost pluss post......hhhmmmm thinking, ok good price is 8999900. i will not be beaten on price and its a one off deal


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Day 59? Exo? Yeah its ready bro, fuck if u wait for amber green go with every strain ur be waiting a longtime lol have u ever said anything but good things about my exo??? Well never has it gone more than 56 with a 14day ripen.


&#8203;hello chunky, how the bloody hell are you ? x


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> greedy, ok 100 units at only 99999 works at hhhmmm about 9999900 good price for you (she says in a dirty packie voice) is 999990 but then theres all the hidden cost pluss post......hhhmmmm thinking, ok good price is 8999900. i will not be beaten on price and its a one off deal


hmmmm.... 8999899 and you have your self a deal


----------



## unlucky (Nov 26, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> hmmmm.... 8999899 and you have your self a deal


&#8203;what are you crazy hhmmm are you a pakie ? im letting you have it at cost, mates rates pmsl, right stop this childish shiz now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what are you crazy hhmmm are you a pakie ? im letting you have it at cost, mates rates pmsl, right stop this childish shiz now lol



aww see hes knowcking u donw already, deffo a paki, u watch hel come round and give u the money short and try be out the door lol


chunky IMO makes me chuckle eevrytime i see that ahaha


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

are you saying folk obtain weed from Pakistanis .. that is horrendous
i heard some chap on this thread before bought some weed and it came wrapped up in toilet roll
lmao, must of been good shit


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 26, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;what are you crazy hhmmm are you a pakie ? im letting you have it at cost, mates rates pmsl, right stop this childish shiz now lol


hahaha yeah MILKED! any way im off to bed ya boring cow  toodaloo lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> are you saying folk obtain weed from Pakistanis .. that is horrendous
> i heard some chap on this thread before bought some weed and it came wrapped up in toilet roll
> lmao, must of been good shit


hey man dont knock it,, ive given it out in anything to hand fuk buying bags lol

the pakis take teh piss tho,its them bumping the pirces up, i only know of pakis who charge 250 a ounce!! and thats wet shit


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 26, 2012)

dura72 said:


> aye it was probably me that said about dutch master, it was thru my first church hermie i found out about it, hermies dont bother me now, just give them a spray when you flip them and do it a cpl of weeks later, problem sorted. as sambo said i dont smoke very often but i do tend to have a very occasional blast when i grow sumthing new, i tend to give a little of my grow out to heavy smokers for there feedback though. id rather a fat line of charlie and a good whiskey than a smoke


so the stuff does work then? i was going to get some incase i had any problems, i thought you only add it if your having trouble tho. ill get some and give it the 2 feeds like you said. cheers mate 

what do you mix yours with? it says something about the wetting agent or using dish soap. i know this sounds stupid but is that like fairy liquid?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> so the stuff does work then? i was going to get some incase i had any problems, i thought you only add it if your having trouble tho. ill get some and give it the 2 feeds like you said. cheers mate
> 
> what do you mix yours with? it says something about the wetting agent or using dish soap. i know this sounds stupid but is that like fairy liquid?


yes mate it definetley works, ive used it a few times on my own and mates stuff and its sorted the problems on each occasion, theres even a theory that if u use it from seed then the plant will become female, cant gaurantee that though although the piece i read on it was quite convincing and im not prone to being a gullible mug. i wont grow without it now, for the sake of £30 why take unnecessary risks? it wont sort a plant thats all went to seed , if its too far gone its fucked but if you start seein a few balls and bananas then just pluck them off, bleach the room, surfaces, pots etc and just spray utter fuck out it, do the same about 10 days later....i'll give it a 100% recommendation. and ye the mixing liquid or 'pentetrator' is apparently just a 'fairy liquid' base thats allows the stuff to penetrate the leaves....its about £15....bit of a rip off but if you save a plant then its money well spent imo.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 26, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html

have a read of these posts....word of warning some of it is real complicated university level stuff.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey man dont knock it,, ive given it out in anything to hand fuk buying bags lol
> 
> the pakis take teh piss tho,its them bumping the pirces up, i only know of pakis who charge 250 a ounce!! and thats wet shit


lol if they are willing to take it like that m8 i don't blame you 
shame they dont wrap kitkats up in tinfoil anymore LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> lol if they are willing to take it like that m8 i don't blame you
> shame they dont wrap kitkats up in tinfoil anymore LOL


lol yeh so all the prison junkies went to poloz, then wen they banned them from canteen they mooved to amberleaf square packets, but ther gone now so theyve resorted to the inside foil of milk cartons,, ther nothing if ingeniuos with the ideas
!


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/139699-dutchmasters-reverse-study-hermies.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/182247-feminized-seeds-hermie-test-14-a.html
> 
> have a read of these posts....word of warning some of it is real complicated university level stuff.


cheers mate. i think ive read the first one. dont he try to use it to make all the regs female? i'd just want to stop the hermies


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

wee while since i read it cant fully remember. but dm reverse WILL stop your hermies....certainly worked for me on a few occassions.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh so all the prison junkies went to poloz, then wen they banned them from canteen they mooved to amberleaf square packets, but ther gone now so theyve resorted to the inside foil of milk cartons,, ther nothing if ingeniuos with the ideas
> !


ha ha wot a laff ice,my sides are sore,i was getting them at my door,its tea cakes now,or potnoodle tops ha ha 2 funny


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

sounds like ice has done some time lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, you forgot about the yoghurt lids too lol. I couldn't eat a yoghurt in peace, without "here bro, u using that lid pal?"....lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey man dont knock it,, ive given it out in anything to hand fuk buying bags lol
> 
> the pakis take teh piss tho,its them bumping the pirces up, i only know of pakis who charge 250 a ounce!! and thats wet shit


Fuck the pakistanis here grow the best dry cured grapefruit av eva tasted. They do charge a tenner a gram though


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

lol i only know a halfcast an he thinks hes white


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol, you racist cunt!!...it's not halfcast, it's mixed race lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

at school we pakkid up our stuff at half cast 3,lol shit story nigger mind me


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

where is this update anyway cg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> sounds like ice has done some time lol


yeh my last was a 8.. hence been a cunt! wen u insdie for that long it kinda changes you,no matter wat anyone says it does!

TICKLE pm,, aint cummin online again so u got my number pal


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll get it on later mate, I'm sitting in Fucking court just now mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll get it on later mate, I'm sitting in Fucking court just now mate


for the bud matey?


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> wee while since i read it cant fully remember. but dm reverse WILL stop your hermies....certainly worked for me on a few occassions.


cheers mate. i got it in my basket on ebay, as soon as i get some cash ill order it. like you said, its better than losing anything to a hermie lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 27, 2012)

3 weeks flowering today.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 27, 2012)

Stacking up and gaining proper weight now, they look like colas of raspberry ripple ice cream.

A couple of side colas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

now that's a pretty sight. 

monkeys blood for that ice cream???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 27, 2012)

Main cola.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> monkeys blood for that ice cream???


Eye, pretty much!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

d'you wanna flake in that?! lol. looks a beauty that yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 27, 2012)

It's got the power too, I've been scrumping and it's had me out cold with the bird poking me for the last 2 nights.

It'll be killer by harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

magic. and it's only 3 weeks hahaha good things to come then. when you say the snips are ready?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Main cola.
> 
> View attachment 2421934View attachment 2421940View attachment 2421945


they the cuts im getting of you? aww thanx man already got 3 weeks flower doen fro me? lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> it's had me out cold with the bird poking me for the last 2 nights.



have you got a sow ass or are you loose to it, giggle giggle, sorry yorky i just had to


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> for the bud matey?


Nah mate, just a non payment of a fine.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Nah mate, just a non payment of a fine.


&#8203;2 bites at the same cherry for them then...hhmmm


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

&#8203;where the fec is chedz ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;where the fec is chedz ?


u fuking tell me,


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u fuking tell me,



its not like him not to be on for this long, hope its not what im starting to think. don't you lot have his number ?


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

this place is up and down more than a pair of hoes knickers man!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

Fucking beauties there yorkie!! How long did you veg them for?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

Journo updated doc!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stacking up and gaining proper weight now, they look like colas of raspberry ripple ice cream.
> 
> A couple of side colas.
> 
> ...


Lookin gorgeous them yorky can see how you thought the trichs were pink look right like it in the pics...how long they been in 12/12 mate?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

What's that bud from mate? Lol the phrase on that box is class!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Dog: just dry and ready for curing..........


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

evenin yeast infections.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Dog: just dry and ready for curing..........


How long will you cure it?
Evening dura lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 27, 2012)

Right then ladies what' to run next ? Any suggestions open to anything really


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Right then ladies what' to run next ? Any suggestions open to anything really


I think ya shud give strawberry cough a run rolla... Let me kno weather to give it a run or not! Ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

Alright bitches, all trimmed up thank fuck lol, here's one more bit of psychosis


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 27, 2012)

Well either my phycosis aint phycosis or yours cause mine just didnt have that plant structure atoll . Found mine very small bushy small dense buds how long you veg her for lad ?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

small buds on the pyscho?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not totally sure rolla, it's wasn't long, I'd say no more than 3 weeks and the exo no more than two. The exos supposed to out yeild the psycho I heard but mine seem to be way different in the wilma system. There was a few exo in the middle that really didn't yeild well, but on average I'd say 2 of each exo, but some of the psychosis must of had about 5. I've hung them seperate sorta so well see soon enuf


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> small buds on the pyscho?


Man this psychosis is really pleasing me, I only had 6 of them and they all yielded far better than exo


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 27, 2012)

Well they have 2 weeks left they just didnt seem to stretch atoll in flower just bushed out more time needed with it me thinks it come from billy and I trust the Scottish fucker he's bonkers orite haha hope you enjoy the smoke master ! looks nice as ever sambo I still got basterd money stuck on Interaango from you cunt ! Hahah ! No probs though how are you .


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Well they have 2 weeks left they just didnt seem to stretch atoll in flower just bushed out more time needed with it me thinks it come from billy and I trust the Scottish fucker he's bonkers orite haha hope you enjoy the smoke master ! looks nice as ever sambo I still got basterd money stuck on Interaango from you cunt ! Hahah ! No probs though how are you .


you could have had real pyscho too if ya hadnt spat ya dummy out lol 

im all good rolla just cropped 25oz of exo coming to the end of me smokeothon now, although have still got 3-4g of exo iso but think il save that for xmas


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

I've a shit load of good trim, goina make a load of bubble hash very soon, kept all the good trim seperate from everything else so it should be nice


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

My son asked me why oysters are Aphrodisiacs.

"Not sure son, maybe because they smell like fannies."

"Ugh, is that what mum's is like?"

"You tell me," I replied, "you were the last one near it."


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

instead of waitin on the water to achieve room temperature before you feed the plants what would be wrong with just using water out the hot tap, provided u have a combi-boiler or sprint system as opposed to an actual hotwater tank that may be all limed up? i just filled my bucket with hot water and added my nutes and ph'd it and its fine, what would be the problem, if any, by feeding them with warm(ish) water?......cant see any logical issues myself, any opinions?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> instead of waitin on the water to achieve room temperature before you feed the plants what would be wrong with just using water out the hot tap, provided u have a combi-boiler or sprint system as opposed to an actual hotwater tank that may be all limed up? i just filled my bucket with hot water and added my nutes and ph'd it and its fine, what would be the problem, if any, by feeding them with warm(ish) water?......cant see any logical issues myself, any opinions?


been doing that for years m8 never had a problem i dont do it warm tho just take the chill out of the cold tap in winter


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2012)

Chedz always puts some hot in from the tap to take the chill off I can't cos I let mine sit a day but if it's way to cold I just sit the bucket in the bath full of hot water for a few min or you can take a mug of water out microwave it an chuck that in.... 

Anyhow how's it swinging lads?

Always had nice fat buds on the psychos I've done......


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 27, 2012)

Alrite lads, I veg with cfls, but for 12hrs of the day can I throw them under the hps then chuck them back under the cfls for 6hrs?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> instead of waitin on the water to achieve room temperature before you feed the plants what would be wrong with just using water out the hot tap, provided u have a combi-boiler or sprint system as opposed to an actual hotwater tank that may be all limed up? i just filled my bucket with hot water and added my nutes and ph'd it and its fine, what would be the problem, if any, by feeding them with warm(ish) water?......cant see any logical issues myself, any opinions?


i use warm water mixed with cold to feed mine with no ill effects.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

kinda thought it seemed relatively logical, im a right lazy cunt when it comes tae feedin but since ah went into coco and got ma ph pen ahm beginning tae think that i'll increase ma yields if i'm a bit more conscientious and organised


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Alrite lads, I veg with cfls, but for 12hrs of the day can I throw them under the hps then chuck them back under the cfls for 6hrs?



ive done it before with no problems mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

im trying go give up two of my worst habbits.

masturbation and smoking...

im a 20 a day man... and i smoke like a chimney too


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> im trying go give up two of my worst habbits.
> 
> masturbation and smoking...
> 
> im a 20 a day man... and i smoke like a chimney too


Lol

How did ya afghan turn out in the end then spoon?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

I fill a 20l jar from the shower and just mix so it's a nice temp, always have done


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lol
> 
> How did ya afghan turn out in the end then spoon?


yeah nice mate, still not uploaded the pics yet :/
ended up with about between 3 and 4 ounce per plant. nice tight nugs and little bit of a fruity smell to it. gets a 8/10 from me 
tryin to get my room ready for the next grow but bit of a ball ache with these autos in the way.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

ok another question( fuck me ah sound like a fuckin newbie here!), as some of you know ive only just started ph'ing my feed, primarily because im now using coco, my water is a straight 7 from the tap , when i add me cana a+b and whatever boost im using, i jump between pk 13/14, ionics boost and shooting powder my ph settles in around 5.9 to 6.1 (ish) , i add a spot of ph down till it hits 5.8 and then feed. afterwards i check the ph of the run off, just for curiosity, and its around 6.1........question is does this sound good and would i be right in assuming that if i keep my ph at 5.8 then i wont need to add cal mag/epsoms?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

exo pulled! been in 24 hr darkness and had a days water, open up to busting calxyses and its damn rweady wassat day 57?? damn sambo does actually know his shit,,,,,,,,,,,whod have guessed

now cutta trim the bastards,, that ripen knows its shit like TONS of yellow leaves lmao


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ok another question( fuck me ah sound like a fuckin newbie here!), as some of you know ive only just started ph'ing my feed, primarily because im now using coco, my water is a straight 7 from the tap , when i add me cana a+b and whatever boost im using, i jump between pk 13/14, ionics boost and shooting powder my ph settles in around 5.9 to 6.1 (ish) , i add a spot of ph down till it hits 5.8 and then feed. afterwards i check the ph of the run off, just for curiosity, and its around 6.1........question is does this sound good and would i be right in assuming that if i keep my ph at 5.8 then i wont need to add cal mag/epsoms?


in theory that sounds bang on dura as all nutrients are made available for uptake in hydro at 5.8ph. but as u know theres other factors like strain and how much some plants will take or wont take nutrient wise.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

umm,, you ph after nutes not beofore,,, thats what i was always led to belive,, after all the nutes drop or raise ph so why would u ph before?


----------



## TicKle (Nov 27, 2012)

Ice, I'm outside that address mate no answer!!!!!!


----------



## TicKle (Nov 27, 2012)

Turn ya phone on, it's going to answer phone mate


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm,, you ph after nutes not beofore,,, thats what i was always led to belive,, after all the nutes drop or raise ph so why would u ph before?


he said he ph's after adding nutes lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 27, 2012)

Depends what you got in ya water to start with also dura canna bank on you havin some already but if ya waters crap you might need some I reckon with your good water up there you'l be sound mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

Ic3 did u trim before u hung it or u trimming it after then m8?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah the waters spot on 7 before nutes, i only checked the ph with the meter ic3 just to see what it was, i didnt use ph down till after i added the nutes......i thought the ph sounded good but just wanted to run it past you fuds....you might as well be good for sumthin ya cunts.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Right then ladies what' to run next ? Any suggestions open to anything really


blues................................................................................................... .. .. ... .... ........... ................ ......................


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone no anythin about;

30mg MST Continus 
10mg Sevredol
2mg Diazepam
20mg Citalopram
50mg Trazodone

Any takers ic3? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone no anythin about;
> 
> 30mg MST Continus
> 10mg Sevredol
> ...


yeh 2ml diazips 25 p each,, lol

all tyhe rest worthjless


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 did u trim before u hung it or u trimming it after then m8?


the PE i trimmed beofre hand hence the pictures of a trimmed plant!!
the exo are finished now, equipment all away, just fan and extractor left,, ther getting tim and hung tonite, im VERY suprised how all of a sudden then finsihed like,, really am


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 2ml diazips 25 p each,, lol
> 
> all tyhe rest worthjless


Even the morphine ones?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> yeah the waters spot on 7 before nutes, i only checked the ph with the meter ic3 just to see what it was, i didnt use ph down till after i added the nutes......i thought the ph sounded good but just wanted to run it past you fuds....you might as well be good for sumthin ya cunts.


i love your humour but my ribs don't you are so dam funny mr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Even the morphine ones?


i have no clue about them,, its a selective market,, ask sambo

just looked, ive never heqrd f em or used em so soz man i have no clue,, how many whites u got,,, of ther 20p each not 25 the 10mg are a qwid ther 2mg so 20p 

again how many u got?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the PE i trimmed beofre hand hence the pictures of a trimmed plant!!
> the exo are finished now, equipment all away, just fan and extractor left,, ther getting tim and hung tonite, im VERY suprised how all of a sudden then finsihed like,, really am


Ur a smart cunt ain't ya lol, throw a pic or two up if ye get a chance m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur a smart cunt ain't ya lol, throw a pic or two up if ye get a chance m8




thst the PE, il be doing sum snaps of the EXO later, cant do any trimmin or nowt ill the lil one goes to bed, fucking already runs talking about daddys trees so about 4 weeks ago we told her theyve gone,, and stuck to it,, never let her see them again, so cant get them down to trim and snap till she goes bed,


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 2ml diazips 25 p each,, lol
> 
> all tyhe rest worthjless


the ms continus are worth sumfing in the right hands but apart from that yeah ur right lol

get the doc to swap the trazodone for a real sleeping tab scot, thats a anti-depressent thats also used for insomnia, but with the citalapram aswel ur only getting that for sleep, suggest zoplicone say uve tried some of a friend n it helped loads more, anything heavier suggested will raise eyebrows.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2422339
> 
> thst the PE, il be doing sum snaps of the EXO later, cant do any trimmin or nowt ill the lil one goes to bed, fucking already runs talking about daddys trees so about 4 weeks ago we told her theyve gone,, and stuck to it,, never let her see them again, so cant get them down to trim and snap till she goes bed,


Yeah I seen the pe m8, looks nice, smoked it before but never grew it. Ill be glad not to be trimming for a while I can tell ye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I seen the pe m8, looks nice, smoked it before but never grew it. Ill be glad not to be trimming for a while I can tell ye


trimmin,,,,ive only got 5 exo but thers sum monster lower colas,, justr glad im on the last week,, stil shocked how fast they fisnihed


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> trimmin,,,,ive only got 5 exo but thers sum monster lower colas,, justr glad im on the last week,, stil shocked how fast they fisnihed


well u got the benchmark to test ya own against, dont be too eager to get it in jars let it dry properly n the way uve nuted u shouldnt have too many probs m8


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well u got the benchmark to test ya own against, dont be too eager to get it in jars let it dry properly n the way uve nuted u shouldnt have too many probs m8



&#8203;you going to say hello ?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you going to say hello ?


if ya playing nice? and we can call each other civil names then yes my dear lady lol

hows ya doing girl?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

They're no mine m8 a friends mum just passed away fae cancer.

That topix.com says the 10mg sevredol are basivally blues n worth a quid a piece the 30's worth 2 at least cos u jst crush them up to take away the slow release


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> They're no mine m8 a friends mum just passed away fae cancer.
> 
> That topix.com says the 10mg sevredol are basivally blues n worth a quid a piece the 30's worth 2 at least cos u jst crush them up to take away the slow release


nar m8 the sevredol is another morphine tab not like blues i.e benzos i think ya find its morhine sulphate i.e pure morphine i just looked it up, that and the ms and the 2mg diaz are worth sumfin but the morphine tabs its mainly smack fiends and unless ya no some its hard to sell.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if ya playing nice? and we can call each other civil names then yes my dear lady lol
> 
> hows ya doing girl?


well i will do my very best thats 4sure but it is a biggy you ask of me lol. im very good chu hhmmm hhhmmm sir and things are on the up.its hard work getting this room ready and not 100% sure what to run with. i do hope your well and happy and not getting of your face all the time. hows that did i do well ? i need a smoke now lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well i will do my very best thats 4sure but it is a biggy you ask of me lol. im very good chu hhmmm hhhmmm sir and things are on the up.its hard work getting this room ready and not 100% sure what to run with. i do hope your well and happy and not getting of your face all the time. hows that did i do well ? i need a smoke now lol


Ha. Have you not even started your run unlucky??...I thought you did one ages ago where you were gonna pierce the stems? Or is that this one  hehe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well u got the benchmark to test ya own against, dont be too eager to get it in jars let it dry properly n the way uve nuted u shouldnt have too many probs m8


yeh im trimmin em up tonite and getting em hug in the room, ive got my equip away so thats the main thing! well not but u get my drift

so yeh thel be hung tonite, door gaffa'd up tomorrow then il see em in a week, or 3 days at first ther w week earlier than i expected to a week in the jars should do em gr8,, thanx sambo matey 

so ow may these 2 mls u got lad? lemmi know il get the money too u, 

OH yeh user "tickle" good as they come guys, man of his word turns up wen says so,. good good, we need RELIABLE mebers here thats for sure


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nar m8 the sevredol is another morphine tab not like blues i.e benzos i think ya find its morhine sulphate i.e pure morphine i just looked it up, that and the ms and the 2mg diaz are worth sumfin but the morphine tabs its mainly smack fiends and unless ya no some its hard to sell.


Fuck m8 theres tons a smack fiends here lol. Think that forum meant similar effects with the sevredol n blues not that they are one in the same. Fuck it there goin for a quid a piece in glaagow.so if a get 50p for.her she'l b happy lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Ha. Have you not even started your run unlucky??...I thought you did one ages ago where you were gonna pierce the stems? Or is that this one  hehe



hey be nice its the uk thread way from now on, have some compassion for god sake lol she giggles. this is a new grow room im going on about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck m8 theres tons a smack fiends here lol. Think that forum meant similar effects with the sevredol n blues not that they are one in the same. Fuck it there goin for a quid a piece in glaagow.so if a get 50p for.her she'l b happy lol


well????? tick tock buddy?,dont make me spank u,, bud or cash (as long as thers not just 10 like


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well????? tick tock buddy?,dont make me spank u,, bud or cash (as long as thers not just 10 like


U still got same email m8? If not pm me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> U still got same email m8? If not pm me


done....,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

man these autos grow quick.. i swear if you stand really still you can see them growing ha ha ha


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

think i might be going with something like this, can any of you put me on to some good fem seeds ? please

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/highqualityseeds/afghani-hindu-kush.html


----------



## cannabutt (Nov 27, 2012)

What the fuck? Are these Springtails?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 27, 2012)

Got all excited tonight wen a got a txt about some exo. Wnt to get it without even thinkin then realised it wouldnt b proper. Boy was a right not a foxtail in sight. Still a nice puff though


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> What the fuck? Are these Springtails?
> 
> View attachment 2422383



&#8203;it defo looks like it, you do know they love high humidity and in your pics it looks like your growing in there..... get it sorted or its bud mold or mold all over what ever is in there


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> think i might be going with something like this, can any of you put me on to some good fem seeds ? please
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/highqualityseeds/afghani-hindu-kush.html


no help then ?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pensioners.

Avoid excessive winter heating bills by simply dying in late October.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no help then ?


i rate attitude seed bank quick delivery and good freebies  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

ha ha man i must be fucking out of it jus realised you were already on attitude pmsl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 27, 2012)

wow i really am trippin balls u wernt on attitude.. need to sort my life out ha ha


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I know I've been posting some photos of this dinafem -og . This plant is one of the nicest plants I've ever seen good yeilder she is going to be and covered in trichomes lovely orange tint coming into it too cannot wait to be smoking her she is something else .


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> i rate attitude seed bank quick delivery and good freebies  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/





spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha man i must be fucking out of it jus realised you were already on attitude pmsl





spooningbadgers said:


> wow i really am trippin balls u wernt on attitude.. need to sort my life out ha ha



&#8203;lol you mad head, are you blonde too


----------



## unlucky (Nov 27, 2012)

might be these then lol 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Afghan_Kush/White_Label/


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone no anythin about;30mg MST Continus 10mg Sevredol2mg Diazepam20mg Citalopram50mg TrazodoneAny takers ic3? Lol


Mst 30's £1.50 each. What color are they? Purple?.
Your better sucking them until the wax coating comes off. Those citralapam are pish, my Mrs is on them


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 28, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol you mad head, are you blonde too


Ha ha no but u would think it lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2012)

morning fucknuts all


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ok another question( fuck me ah sound like a fuckin newbie here!), as some of you know ive only just started ph'ing my feed, primarily because im now using coco, my water is a straight 7 from the tap , when i add me cana a+b and whatever boost im using, i jump between pk 13/14, ionics boost and shooting powder my ph settles in around 5.9 to 6.1 (ish) , i add a spot of ph down till it hits 5.8 and then feed. afterwards i check the ph of the run off, just for curiosity, and its around 6.1........question is does this sound good and would i be right in assuming that if i keep my ph at 5.8 then i wont need to add cal mag/epsoms?


ive got my ph at about the same mate but ive noticed i still have to add cal mag. some plants need it more than others, exo and blue cheese needed it from the start of flower


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Mst 30's £1.50 each. What color are they? Purple?.
> Your better sucking them until the wax coating comes off. Those citralapam are pish, my Mrs is on them


Aye purple m8 proper still in blister pack. U interested? Lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 28, 2012)

Yh mate, much?


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Will email u matey gimme 5-10 mins jst turnin ma lights n shit on lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 28, 2012)

Mornin lads.......week today till chop can't fuckin wait now sick of buyin shit weed, scrumped some psycho other day knocked me on me arse lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Scrump scrump scrump dnt think any of us kept enuf from last run lol. A took some of ma scrog last nite,tiny underdeveloped things so jst goin to fire in a doob jst now. Got jst over a wk to go hopefully


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning boy's.

I've got a little bit of a stone over on this morning from scrumped bud, it's lovely.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fuckin mrs jst got up had to half mine with her. Always the fuckin same lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuckin mrs jst got up had to half mine with her. Always the fuckin same lol


My Mrs doesn't smoke, I wish she did sometimes.

She's the first normal bird I've had!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My Mrs doesn't smoke, I wish she did sometimes.
> 
> She's the first normal bird I've had!


our lass qwit smoking about 4 weeks bak and what a nagging bitch shes turned into!

:yawn: im fucked, up till 5am trimming and opertaion commando getting rid of the coco rootballs an trim!! ffs AND YES we did use gloves,,well i did anyways,, il put sum pics up later wen i go into the drying room


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 28, 2012)

And the culprit responsible for my numbness is......





.....fucking stinking, sticky monstrosity that it is.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Even the morphine ones?


mst are £10 for 200mg £5 for 100 mg and so on mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AND YES we did use gloves,,well i did anyways,,


So your clothes still stink of weed then,lol.


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

:yawn: im fucked, up till 5am trimming and opertaion commando getting rid of the coco rootballs an trim!! ffs AND YES we did use gloves,,well i did anyways,, il put sum pics up later wen i go into the drying room[/QUOTE] lucky fucka well jealous man gotta love harvest day even tho its sooo draining lol... still got so looong to wait for mine


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fail lol to stoned to be tryin to comment on shit alredy lol.i tryed


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 28, 2012)

hate when you have no weed and just look at your lants drooling lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 28, 2012)

I had some lemon haze last night and me and the miss liked the taste,what is the las phemo ppl talk off cheerz


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 28, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Well I know I've been posting some photos of this dinafem -og . This plant is one of the nicest plants I've ever seen good yeilder she is going to be and covered in trichomes lovely orange tint coming into it too cannot wait to be smoking her she is something else .


I've got some dinafem sour diesel that I'm looking forward to trying out. Supposed to be good breeders those spanish dudes...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 28, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> I had some lemon haze last night and me and the miss liked the taste,what is the las phemo ppl talk off cheerz



It's a heavy yielding, lemon stinking, hit you in the face with a brick pheno that a member on here called 'Las Fingerez' was gifted one time.


He spread the love for a while.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 28, 2012)

lol ok so it was the guys name then,cheers yorkie,when i write your name i laugh and think of the wee terrier dog lol im easy pleased


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha it makes me think of the chocolate bar lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

yorkie clear your msgs fella


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 28, 2012)

fuck well done now you made me hungery,did you see my angel blues mate,yours look well better than mine,there all stretched to fuck need 2 get a 600 again,and keep my 250 with a mh bulb just for veg,there well good for that!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 28, 2012)

.......Done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2012)

well thats a ounce and 24 grammes of the PE  nice fucking smoke to, took ur advice snap the stem but it dont go all way thru! smashed sitting here


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 28, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> fuck well done now you made me hungery,did you see my angel blues mate,yours look well better than mine,there all stretched to fuck need 2 get a 600 again,and keep my 250 with a mh bulb just for veg,there well good for that!


I'll go and have a deek now mate. I vegged mine for a week b4 they went 12/12. Had a feeling if I put them under the 600 right from the start they'd stretch.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well i will do my very best thats 4sure but it is a biggy you ask of me lol. im very good chu hhmmm hhhmmm sir and things are on the up.its hard work getting this room ready and not 100% sure what to run with. i do hope your well and happy and not getting of your face all the time. hows that did i do well ? i need a smoke now lol


if your not sure what to run with look into Pyramid Seeds Tuthankhamon


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> I've got some dinafem sour diesel that I'm looking forward to trying out. Supposed to be good breeders those spanish dudes...


Their BLUE Hash is one of the nicest TASTING strains ive come across so far


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

Afternoon cum guzzletrs, how the fuck are we all?

Just been down C.A.B to get all this shit with the house sorted, looks promising so far and may mean I might even be able to get set back up soon instead of being evicted lmao


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone had a go at candy cheese yet?or fruity chronic juice?just curious as to what mines gonna be like.


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wonder how many grows got fucked up cuz of these floods..a friends had to sandbag his room up just in case,lol made me laff he only sandbagged his groroom nowhere else lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon cum guzzletrs, how the fuck are we all?
> 
> Just been down C.A.B to get all this shit with the house sorted, looks promising so far and may mean I might even be able to get set back up soon instead of being evicted lmao


just back from my lawyers too about my eviction, the council have partly backed down, instead of going to court, where i'd probably have won they've offered me a 'sst'....its a six month secured tenancy agreement, kinda puts me on probation for the 6 months and they may come round to check im not up to anything. so all i do is keep my head down and its all cool. its not a perfect outcome but there was always a slight chance the judge would've ruled in their favour. just gotta watch my step and it'll all blow over.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> just back from my lawyers too about my eviction, the council have partly backed down, instead of going to court, where i'd probably have won they've offered me a 'sst'....its a six month secured tenancy agreement, kinda puts me on probation for the 6 months and they may come round to check im not up to anything. so all i do is keep my head down and its all cool. its not a perfect outcome but there was always a slight chance the judge would've ruled in their favour. just gotta watch my step and it'll all blow over.


Well we went to CAB in the hope they could help us get into a council/housing assc place so we would be paying £3-400 a month in rent instead of 750, the difference would have sorted all our debts and enabled us to pay emn all off with the difference in rent money..........what actually happened however is that they are now going to sue the landlord/estate agent for disrepair, get us a £3-5K claim out of it (which will pay of ALL our debts  ) and THEN help us into social housing so seems to be a win-win all round lol.
Also due to the council recalculating our benfits continously we knew we werent going to be able to meet this months rent coz of them keep fucking up our money up and were expecting an eviction notice in a few days when the rent wont get paid.....well CAB have found a way to keep us in our place until the contract ends in June next year, get the landlord to stop coming round to do inspections etc( so hopefully this means i can get set back up) and have also asked us to stop paying the rent and jus set it aside until they have finished dragging the estate agent thru court lol 
(their basic premise being that the estate agent has not held up their end of the contract by keeping the place in good repair so we should not uphold our end of the contract by paying the rent lol) CAB have also taken all legal responsibility for doing alll this so even if it goes to court it will be CAB having to attend and fight for us and not us ourselves, WIN)


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well we went to CAB in the hope they could help us get into a council/housing assc place so we would be paying £3-400 a month in rent instead of 750, the difference would have sorted all our debts and enabled us to pay emn all off with the difference in rent money..........what actually happened however is that they are now going to sue the landlord/estate agent for disrepair, get us a £3-5K claim out of it (which will pay of ALL our debts  ) and THEN help us into social housing so seems to be a win-win all round lol.
> Also due to the council recalculating our benfits continously we knew we werent going to be able to meet this months rent coz of them keep fucking up our money up and were expecting an eviction notice in a few days when the rent wont get paid.....well CAB have found a way to keep us in our place until the contract ends in June next year, get the landlord to stop coming round to do inspections etc( so hopefully this means i can get set back up) and have also asked us to stop paying the rent and jus set it aside until they have finished dragging the estate agent thru court lol
> (their basic premise being that the estate agent has not held up their end of the contract by keeping the place in good repair so we should not uphold our end of the contract by paying the rent lol) CAB have also taken all legal responsibility for doing alll this so even if it goes to court it will be CAB having to attend and fight for us and not us ourselves, WIN)


that sound fucking sweet mate. nice when shit actually works the way it should.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

dura72 said:


> that sound fucking sweet mate. nice when shit actually works the way it should.


Yup, lets just hope the practical goes as well as the theory lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 28, 2012)

some good news at last sae, happy for ya m8 hope all gos to plan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

white russian o clock


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> white russian o clock


milk goes on your cornflakes and in your tea not with vodka lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

Philistine, I'm rocking cream in mine  It's almost Xmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

Need to be half cut, toon play the home of non football tonight. Stoke. I fuckin hate stoke. It's not football its an exercise in not scoring for both sides.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Philistine, I'm rocking cream in mine  It's almost Xmas


i cant fault ya lad i dont mind black russians but white russians aint my cuppa tea. i prefer my brandy and bourbon jim beam black


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 28, 2012)

dunno if i fancy the idea of the white russians whats in it exactly don? is a black russian vodka,tia maria n coke? if so i like them.

been strugglin with me vods recently, this exo just dont mix nice when ya pissed and think its a good idea to have a joint, keep spewing arrrrgh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2012)

fuking pissheds the lot of ya


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dunno if i fancy the idea of the white russians whats in it exactly don? is a black russian vodka,tia maria n coke? if so i like them.
> 
> been strugglin with me vods recently, this exo just dont mix nice when ya pissed and think its a good idea to have a joint, keep spewing arrrrgh


That's because you can't handle it no more gay boy lol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2012)

A bloke goes into an antique shop and asks how much the brass cat in the window is. The owner says, "£50 for the cat and £50 for its story."

The bloke says he'll just have the cat and sets off home.

As he leaves the shop, a cat starts following him, then ten cats, then a hundred cats, then a thousand cats, so he hoys the brass cat in the river and all the other cats dive in after it.

The bloke goes back to the shop and the owner says, "Back for the story, eh?"

The bloke replies, "No. Got any brass Pakis?"


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> some good news at last sae, happy for ya m8 hope all gos to plan.


Cheers mate me too.

If anyone has a decent size cheap tent they are looking at getting rid of gimme a shout( some where between 4x4"- 6x4" im looking for)

Also I need to give DST a shout about them cooltubes when I get paid methinks lol, kept him waiting far too long

Also is there anyone near me that can sort me some clones if i am able to get up and running to save losing time starting seeds? If not I have some seeds still you lot sent me but would prefer to do 1st grow from clones so not wasting time lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dunno if i fancy the idea of the white russians whats in it exactly don? is a black russian vodka,tia maria n coke? if so i like them.
> 
> been strugglin with me vods recently, this exo just dont mix nice when ya pissed and think its a good idea to have a joint, keep spewing arrrrgh


Yup black russian is , Vodka, Kahlua (although some ppl substitute tia maria) and coke


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Philistine, I'm rocking cream in mine  It's almost Xmas


I like my russins blonde and size 8


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2012)

In a Scottish classroom, the teacher asks a student, "If you have 5 pounds, and I ask you to borrow 2, how many pounds do you have left?" 
"5."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup black russian is , Vodka, Kahlua (although some ppl substitute tia maria) and coke


That's a White russian. Blacks with Tia maria  on to my third.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 28, 2012)

stop being poofs and jist drink the fucker raw......bloody english


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

Hew ye I'm nee English. I'm Geordie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

To clarify, I'm now drinking pints of white russian.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> To clarify, I'm now drinking pints of white russian.


One good thing is you probly won't remember the Newcastle match lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't you get to drunk now don! You've to be up early in the morning lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 28, 2012)

3eyes said:


> That's because you can't handle it no more gay boy lol


If it aint just after the joint garenteed for the morning, ol spewy chops lol

How's ya doing neway ya big fanny? How's the new house?

Was down in bandit country at the weekend actually, smoking u welsh fucktards under the table as per...lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 28, 2012)

evening ladies. hows shit goin???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> One good thing is you probly won't remember the Newcastle match lol


Aye true, tho me pals got the man shitty game in 3D if the toon goes to bad...


Closetgardner said:


> Don't you get to drunk now don! You've to be up early in the morning lol


haha no fear man, ill be reet. I'm helping my gaffer move house at 10. Not getting on it so ill be fine...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> if your not sure what to run with look into Pyramid Seeds Tuthankhamon


&#8203;thankyou saerimmner, there out of stock just yet but will keep an eye out on there site


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 28, 2012)

wow quiet in here tonight :/


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;thankyou saerimmner, there out of stock just yet but will keep an eye out on there site


Yw hun, grew one a while back and it gave me jus under 4oz with just a weeks veg an easily in the top 5 strongest strains ive smoked in the 17years ive been enjoying the stuff


----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yw hun, grew one a while back and it gave me jus under 4oz with just a weeks veg an easily in the top 5 strongest strains ive smoked in the 17years ive been enjoying the stuff



really ? i like the sound of that, hope they get some in stock soon then. you say top 5 whats the other 4 ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2012)

unlucky said:


> really ? i like the sound of that, hope they get some in stock soon then. you say top 5 whats the other 4 ?


in no particular order lol

Mr Nice Super silver Haze
Pyramid Seeds Tuthankhamon
Clone only Unknown Northern Lights Hybrid found in the south east of england thats been running unaltered since the 80`s, grows lots of triploids naturally
Clone only Strawberries n Cream South east/London
Unknown breeder Pharoahs Widow ( tuthankhamon X (1997 white widow hybrid X Roadkill Skunk)


----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> in no particular order lol
> 
> Mr Nice Super silver Haze
> Pyramid Seeds Tuthankhamon
> ...



can you get your hands on them clones ? im sure sambo was chatting to me about mr nice, i will have a look. this is hard as there is way to many to pick the one i want...................... think think think is all i do these days dam plants lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

im looking for a 8week max really mr nice super silver haze is 8 - 10


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

I know everyone will slate it but GHS Trainwrecks a crackin yield in 8 weeks especially in hydro, massive rock solid nuggs. Personally I like the smoke as well


----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I know everyone will slate it but GHS Trainwrecks a crackin yield in 8 weeks especially in hydro, massive rock solid nuggs. Personally I like the smoke as well


&#8203;fec what others say lol.... is it a heavy smoke as thats what im looking for ? heavy hard hitting smoke and good yield in 8weeks


----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

number 5 ye ? hhmm sounds nice and says hard hitting  

http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/?subcats=Y&status=A&pshort=Y&pfull=Y&pname=Y&pkeywords=Y&search_performed=Y&q=trainwreck&dispatch=search.results


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yip thats the one, grew it out twice now, once in aquafarm with a monster yield and again in coco with a not so monster yield lol...... It is knock out though, get the nice purple through the leaves comin up on 8 weeks and the buds are rock solid..... Just my thoughts though,there are many brilliant strains out there,with trainwreck in them,reserva privada have a nice range also there purplewreck is bred from the 'original' trainwreck or so they say,av got 2 on the go just now


----------



## unlucky (Nov 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yip thats the one, grew it out twice now, once in aquafarm with a monster yield and again in coco with a not so monster yield lol...... It is knock out though, get the nice purple through the leaves comin up on 8 weeks and the buds are rock solid..... Just my thoughts though,there are many brilliant strains out there,with trainwreck in them,reserva privada have a nice range also there purplewreck is bred from the 'original' trainwreck or so they say,av got 2 on the go just now


too bloody many strains thats 4sure lol..... oh thankyou im off for a good read up...... night night to all  x


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Deep Blue...you can grow from seed to finish in 9 weeks...........


unlucky said:


> im looking for a 8week max really mr nice super silver haze is 8 - 10


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2012)

morning jizz jugglers.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> im looking for a 8week max really mr nice super silver haze is 8 - 10


how about Cash Crop Kens Kish? (shishkaberryXshiskaberry) 

http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/product.php?id=124&n=Kish&r=mn


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

&#8203;just took my tiny for a walk and its fecking freezzzzzzing, i have nipples like wagon wheel nuts, feck this im off to bed.......pitty its on my own...... chat later and thanks for the links i will have a good read later on  x


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Unlucky you was bangin on about the blues bein tasty an that but no strength, why not try the psycho? Similar tastes an smell but a lot stronger. ...

Psycho day 56


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

.................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;just took my tiny for a walk and its fecking freezzzzzzing, i have nipples like wagon wheel nuts, feck this im off to bed.......pitty its on my own...... chat later and thanks for the links i will have a good read later on  x


I'd soon warm them up for ya love give me a hour an half an ill be in Manchester........lol
Night night.....lol or mornin


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> If it aint just after the joint garenteed for the morning, ol spewy chops lol
> 
> How's ya doing neway ya big fanny? How's the new house?
> 
> Was down in bandit country at the weekend actually, smoking u welsh fucktards under the table as per...lol


House is coming on same old fucking problems with the grow though coming on well then stop and claw I think its the formulex reacting with the house and garden, they grow well with fomulex then when I switch they go into fucking shock its doing my head in


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Some pics from the cup.





































Peace, DST

And not to forget.....


duchieman said:


> Good morning 600. Popping in here and there trying to keep up. Juggling a few things right now but stopping every now and then to check in here. Cheers all. Great meeting you EM. I did meet you right? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2012)

u the guy with the white beard on stage dst? :chuckle:


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

They pics are class me and my lass are thinking of going next year


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

never mind the guy look at the blonde!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 29, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> They pics are class me and my lass are thinking of going next year


Is there going to be a next year? I thought this was the last?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

I thot it was the last one too


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

your joking man?a well a wee trip 2 the dam then,can tourists still get smoke?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

Yh tourists can still go for a smoke mate


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> your joking man?a well a wee trip 2 the dam then,can tourists still get smoke?


Yeah. No worries on that front...


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

i thought the laws changed or somthing?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah u can still smoke in the dam, it was left to each towns mayors to choose weather to enforce the ban and funny enough the dam said no thanks we like our tourist drug money lol

Majorcoco did u get the info u wanted about bitcoins? I think u sent me a pm ages ago asking where I got some hash I put pics up from? Could be wrong.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah u can still smoke in the dam, it was left to each towns mayors to choose weather to enforce the ban and funny enough the dam said no thanks we like our tourist drug money lol
> 
> Majorcoco did u get the info u wanted about bitcoins? I think u sent me a pm ages ago asking where I got some hash I put pics up from? Could be wrong.



Didi ye get that email I sent ye, send ur info to that m8, no rush it'll be nxt week sometime anyway 

wer u get the Bitcoins now m8? Still of vendors is it? Haven't had a look in ages been too busy, ill have to get me a wee selection box ordered up for crimbo tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2012)

Just givin the room a clean out, goin stick root matting in all the pots before I put the pebbles in too try and keep the roots from goin down into the reservoir, I'm thinkin it might help in bein able to control them a little better, the seem to go a little mad when the roots hit the res. think it might help a bit, can't do any harm anyway


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

That's Wernard Bruining who opened the first coffeeshop in the netherlands in 1973 (Mellow Yellow).



IC3M4L3 said:


> u the guy with the white beard on stage dst? :chuckle:


There will be another Cup next year, they were already talking about it.....tourists can smoke anywhere in Holland except Maastricht cause the mayor there is a facist pig who doesn't like his parking spaces being taken up by Germans and Belgians buying weed in his city, lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

That's great then. I'm defo going next year


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Some pics from the cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jusst out of interest what is going on in the last 2 pics?


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah u can still smoke in the dam, it was left to each towns mayors to choose weather to enforce the ban and funny enough the dam said no thanks we like our tourist drug money lol
> 
> Majorcoco did u get the info u wanted about bitcoins? I think u sent me a pm ages ago asking where I got some hash I put pics up from? Could be wrong.


Ha...after I wrote that here I went off and did some research...and decided I couldn't be arsed with it all. The only thing I'd want em for is silk road, and to be honest the only thing I'd want off there is hash. To be honest I've still got some hash sitting next to me here from my last trip to Dam, so I thought fuck it! I get a few valium everytime I go to india and that and a bit of MDMA is all the drugs I ever need. Fuck bitcoins man. Too much hassle!! 

Edit: And I'm too fucking lazy of course!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

what does it cost a ticket dst and what does that include?ta


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

A day pass fir the expo costs 50 mate. Judge pass 250 gets you in all 4days and into the concerts/ceremonies, free bus tours and the right to vote. Tho these were this years prices, it might change next year.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 29, 2012)

Now that the mayor of the Dam has regained order on the puffing I might do another for 1 night only for my 40th in June, fly in Sat fly back out Sunday fucking carnage!


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 29, 2012)

thats what i thought about 150 each,


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

This year we had about a dozen passes so people who gave us a shout got in for nadda.

@ Saer, the last two pics are a pic of the lads from Breeders Boutique, and a view of the inside of the warehouse where the expo was.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2012)

so did DON go to the thing in damn then?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

Here doc, think we'll need to give dst a shout for next year mate eh?!?! lol


----------



## Niall Mcdomniall (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,
Just need some advice, think i'm getting paranoid. Have been growing for over 2 years with 1 veg tent under CFL and then a slighly larger tent were i have the 600 HPS, i'm usually flowering 3-4 plants at a time.
Can police detect heat from the grow tent? as I type this I know how ridiculous it sounds. but i'm constantly on edge i'm going to get caught. I don't sell and I just smoke with my GF and one other friend. the only thing is i live in a house with 4 others. no one has ever said anything, but they know I smoke. There no odour in the house, I have a carbon filter set up. anyone got any stories of how people get caught, and what penalties they get?


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Ice, aye don went, which one you think he is then, lol.

And no worries with giving us a shout. After all, is that not what these communities are all about.....?


Dinnae fret lad. Just don't tell anyone you grow. Oh, and I forgot to say, don't tell anyone you grow. 

QUOTE=Niall Mcdomniall;8314033]Hey Guys,
Just need some advice, think i'm getting paranoid. Have been growing for over 2 years with 1 veg tent under CFL and then a slighly larger tent were i have the 600 HPS, i'm usually flowering 3-4 plants at a time.
Can police detect heat from the grow tent? as I type this I know how ridiculous it sounds. but i'm constantly on edge i'm going to get caught. I don't sell and I just smoke with my GF and one other friend. the only thing is i live in a house with 4 others. no one has ever said anything, but they know I smoke. There no odour in the house, I have a carbon filter set up. anyone got any stories of how people get caught, and what penalties they get?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Neat (Nov 29, 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuu

[video=youtube;WzTPrlmJKk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzTPrlmJKk4[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 29, 2012)

DST said:


> This year we had about a dozen passes so people who gave us a shout got in for nadda.
> 
> @ Saer, the last two pics are a pic of the lads from Breeders Boutique, and a view of the inside of the warehouse where the expo was.


Sorry i meant more along the lines of...were you on stage having your stuff judged? on stage talking bout your seeds? being presented with something? just wondered why you were on the screen on a stage etc lol


EDIT: Just realised im a complete fucktard and talking about a completely different picture lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

haha, no I wasn't on stage, and no I didn't get any prizes, just a large bill from high times lol. They just put s on a loop and duchie snapped that one. Those are just various peeps...


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

Dst is it true that you've got to give the cc a certain amount of your entry strain? If so how much? If you don't mind me asking.
P.S I think the guy in front with the yellow writing on his hat is don, and your the big guy in the middle at the back


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2012)

After cleaning out the room and setting pots and all aside the humidity is sitting at 70, I'm drying in that room now, this won't be a problem will it if I've got good air circulation with the extractor and intake on? What ye's think? Windows open and it's wet out but I can't close it cos the extractor makes the door whistle lol

also I need a fan controler, anyone ever use them little cheap ones from fleabay, there just like a plug in timer with like a dimmer switch on them?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 29, 2012)

Think don is the big guy in the middle  jig is the guy on his left with the cam. Think the yellow and black cap is D and one of the other two is westy.. Back left maybe hiding away. Last one will be one of the yanks.



Closetgardner said:


> Dst is it true that you've got to give the cc a certain amount of your entry strain? If so how much? If you don't mind me asking.
> P.S I think the guy in front with the yellow writing on his hat is don, and your the big guy in the middle at the back


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Think don is the big guy in the middle  jig is the guy on his left with the cam. Think the yellow and black cap is D and one of the other two is westy.. Back left maybe hiding away. Last one will be one of the yanks.


if were all guessing whos who, im going jig back left don in the middle dst with the cam westy with the cap and duchie front right


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

So Mantiszm, what prize you wanting for the guess, lol. And it starts at 1 bag of sand for your first entry. Then 1/2 a bag of sand for the next, and so on. Plus you got to give 40 g of weed per entry, and 20 g for a hash entry.......ouch.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

I really cant belive it.

My neighbour with the ridiculously firm tits called my a pervert.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 29, 2012)

Did I get em all right then? Must be duchie front right like AC says. 




DST said:


> So Mantiszm, what prize you wanting for the guess, lol. And it starts at 1 bag of sand for your first entry. Then 1/2 a bag of sand for the next, and so on. Plus you got to give 40 g of weed per entry, and 20 g for a hash entry.......ouch.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 29, 2012)

To be fair you probably are...



spooningbadgers said:


> I really cant belive it.
> 
> My neighbour with the ridiculously firm tits called my a pervert.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> To be fair you probably are...


ha ha true dat my friend


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

nah, not really, lol. westy, don, duchie, front, d, dog, jig.


mantiszn said:


> Did I get em all right then? Must be duchie front right like AC says.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

by that point i could have passed for the plant in the front.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

My body was there my mind was out there


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 29, 2012)

Rollitup meeting in the dam is called for ! Probably long over due !


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> After cleaning out the room and setting pots and all aside the humidity is sitting at 70, I'm drying in that room now, this won't be a problem will it if I've got good air circulation with the extractor and intake on? What ye's think? Windows open and it's wet out but I can't close it cos the extractor makes the door whistle lol
> 
> also I need a fan controler, anyone ever use them little cheap ones from fleabay, there just like a plug in timer with like a dimmer switch on them?


Reckon you'll be fine. That's actually a good RH for slow drying your weed, so long as it's cool and the air is moving. Slow dry is what you want ideally...


----------



## dura72 (Nov 29, 2012)

evening sphincter rippers.........you know its getting bloody hard thinkin up original welcome insults.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 29, 2012)

DST said:


> So Mantiszm, what prize you wanting for the guess, lol. And it starts at 1 bag of sand for your first entry. Then 1/2 a bag of sand for the next, and so on. Plus you got to give 40 g of weed per entry, and 20 g for a hash entry.......ouch.


Bet ya sell a few seeds tho if ya win lol did u not enter then D? What is the point of it just to get ya name out there? the stalls also sell weed don't they?

I read somewhere u sold out of the dog.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Unlucky you was bangin on about the blues bein tasty an that but no strength, why not try the psycho? Similar tastes an smell but a lot stronger. ...
> 
> Psycho day 56
> 
> View attachment 2423881



is that an offer of a cut?, is it hard hitting ? got to say them plants look well lush pukka


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Reckon you'll be fine. That's actually a good RH for slow drying your weed, so long as it's cool and the air is moving. Slow dry is what you want ideally...


Cheers m8, been fuckin about with it all day, got a wee thermostatic heat in now with fans on, humidity is dropping..sorted!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'd soon warm them up for ya love give me a hour an half an ill be in Manchester........lol
> Night night.....lol or mornin


&#8203;lol did you get lost ?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

&#8203;well next week work is going to be full on as shiz i need for the new room as been orderd and the hire van as been booked, roll on monday, think im going to fec the supernovas off and go with the sunstretchers xxxl, i can get all the shiz i need for 3k all in . i don't think thats a bad price at all


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Some pics from the cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#8203;i like the look of the chunky man at the back hhhmmm horny


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

You on heat at the moment or something Unlucky??


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> You on heat at the moment or something Unlucky??


&#8203;lol yes think im getting due and its been to long thats for sure


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

Awww....poor thing  I never have that problem!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

dam every one i look at are out of stock gggrrr 

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Next-Generation&prod_url=dynamite


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol yes think im getting due and its been to long thats for sure


sure a few of us lad on here could meet ur needs 

or if not go buy a rabbit  lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Awww....poor thing  I never have that problem!



i do as im very choosy and got to be in love to even think of sleeping with a partner, never had a one night stand and never will, im close to 30 and only had 2partners, im hard to put up with as some of you no and they don't hang around for to long lol... gggrrrr


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sure a few of us lad on here could meet ur needs
> 
> or if not go buy a rabbit  lol


&#8203;lol im sure they can, toys hhmmm not my thing, i love cuddles more than sex as thats just messy 4sure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> dam every one i look at are out of stock gggrrr
> 
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Next-Generation&prod_url=dynamite


Sea of seeds fucked me over last time i ordered. Remember those fallen angel seeds i ordered.... well they never came


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

You just need someone who can tame you lol.....good luck to him


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sea of seeds fucked me over last time i ordered. Remember those fallen angel seeds i ordered.... well they never came


What was their explanation for it?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What was their explanation for it?


he said...... i dont know they must of been lost in the post, and he said i had to wait 10 days and see if they turned up before they could give me my money bk


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Come on unlucky you gotta be in love??....ffs love ya depriving ya sen, nowt wrong with a fuck buddy, they won't have to put up with ya, just come round an fuck the life outta ya when needs be!! Lol,


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sea of seeds fucked me over last time i ordered. Remember those fallen angel seeds i ordered.... well they never came



well thats not good for business is it..... dam this is just so hard fecking seeds


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> You just need someone who can tame you lol.....good luck to him


&#8203;i am tame just a little feral at times


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> well thats not good for business is it..... dam this is just so hard fecking seeds


i know iv been trying to think what to run next when these autos are done for like 4 weeks now!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Come on unlucky you gotta be in love??....ffs love ya depriving ya sen, nowt wrong with a fuck buddy, they won't have to put up with ya, just come round an fuck the life outta ya when needs be!! Lol,



lol thats defo a man thing, no no fuck buddy makes me feel sick 4sure.. wish i was in love but im not 

[video=youtube;ElyQz3ddejw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElyQz3ddejw[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

What about power plant or pure pp? Read good things about that strain.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

any one ever ran or know what moby dicks like? got given a couple of seeds off a friend and was wonderin was it worth running them.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What about power plant or pure pp? Read good things about that strain.



&#8203;is it a 8weeker ?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> any one ever ran or know what moby dicks like? got given a couple of seeds off a friend and was wonderin was it worth running them.


i read that as "what is more dick like" ....... i need to get out more hhhmmm , never heard of it sorry


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

i was out on a date just over 3weeks ago but i ended up with a slap across my face thats put me off 4sure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> i read that as "what is more dick like" ....... i need to get out more hhhmmm , never heard of it sorry


wow unlucky u REALY need to get laid  lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What about power plant or pure pp? Read good things about that strain.



which one ?

http://www.seaofseeds.com/search-results.php?action=search


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;is it a 8weeker ?


No 12 weeks


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> wow unlucky u REALY need to get laid  lol



&#8203;i need seeds more lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> No 12 weeks


&#8203;to long got to be 8weeks 9 max


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

Maple leaf, 7 weeker. Scotia's growing it just now in a scrog, it looks good and yields good to.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i need seeds more lol


yeah tell me about it! Think im gonna go for 2 diff strains 6 of each, so far i think im gonna go for the PE and the second im still unsure


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Unlucky you want strong tasty weed good yield an done in 8 weeks?...........exo?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Maple leaf, 7 weeker. Scotia's growing it just now in a scrog, it looks good and yields good to.


good yeild and 7 weeks sounds good to me, u kno what the smokes like?

aswell the lil cabbage has started to perk up a little bit ha ha


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sure jimmy said a while back that sensi seeds skunk#1 finishes in 6 weeks


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> good yeild and 7 weeks sounds good to me, u kno whats the smoke like?
> 
> aswell the lil cabbage has started to perk up a little bit ha ha


You'd have to ask Scotty mate, it's ment to be all indica, do should be a good smoke mate. Scotty' I'll tell ya tho
Haha the wee oddball might surprise you yet eh? Lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Maple leaf, 7 weeker. Scotia's growing it just now in a scrog, it looks good and yields good to.



7 weeks wow, where did you get the info its 7weeks ?

is it this one ?

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Sensi-Seeds&prod_url=Maple%20Leaf%20Indica


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

Last page of scotia1982's journal it's called world of seeds-space. Last page also has the pics of his maple due for the chop next week


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> You'd have to ask Scotty mate, it's ment to be all indica, do should be a good smoke mate. Scotty' I'll tell ya tho
> Haha the wee oddball might surprise you yet eh? Lol


ha ha yeah still looks deformed as shit tho but its getting taller


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Unlucky you want strong tasty weed good yield an done in 8 weeks?...........exo?


&#8203;who i get my blues/livers off she grows exo and i don't think its that strong but at the end of the day my blues and her exo might not be the real thing...you offering some cuts ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> 7 weeks wow, where did you get the info its 7weeks ?
> 
> is it this one ?
> 
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Sensi-Seeds&prod_url=Maple%20Leaf%20Indica


Yip, that be the one lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;who i get my blues/livers off she grows exo and i don't think its that strong but at the end of the day my blues and her exo might not be the real thing...you offering some cuts ?


I reckon you should just get some AK47 from serious seeds unlucky. Even you would be hard pushed to kill em, and you're virtually guaranteed some nice smoke...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Ant got the exo an not took cuts or got mother's of what I got goin so can't help ya love


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> I reckon you should just get some AK47 from serious seeds unlucky. Even you would be hard pushed to kill em, and you're virtually guaranteed some nice smoke...


hey be nice whats all this shiz about me killing plants lol i only use to over feed the feckers , who as been spreading rumors lol.................. pluss there out of stock lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't fault serious seeds told you before unlucky . Plain and simple grows and top bud I seen an ak47 plant not long ago which was stunning the buds were quality . Got White Russian in veg at another place . So will see how that goes .


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ant got the exo an not took cuts or got mother's of what I got goin so can't help ya love


&#8203;dam.............................................. will have to keep looking then


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep it simple !


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Keep it simple !


&#8203;kiss keep it simple s?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Can't fault serious seeds told you before unlucky . Plain and simple grows and top bud I seen an ak47 plant not long ago which was stunning the buds were quality . Got White Russian in veg at another place . So will see how that goes .


yes ive got many seeds from them and there quick at sending them out and had no probs at all in getting them to pop...... got to say the ak47 looks good is it 8weeks ?

ive got some white russian x white widow fem seeds but never had a do at growing them, was having a good chat with chunky's mate dragon about the white russian


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

47 is 8 weeks.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

9 if you like the trichs more amber.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 29, 2012)

right im out. gotta early start tomoz need to get graftin been slackin with all this rain 
peace


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

ye was just going to say its just over hhhmmm got me thinking now 

<span style="color:#ff33cc;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video]http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/AK47/Serious_Seeds/[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> right im out. gotta early start tomoz need to get graftin been slackin with all this rain
> peace



&#8203;night night hun  x


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

*Indoor flowering time:* 53 - 63 days

Bam. Right on the money.


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

*1.:* short, compact, fastly blossoming, indica-dominant Phenotype #1

Get that one.


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't fault it onestly


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> *Indoor flowering time:* 53 - 63 days
> 
> Bam. Right on the money.


&#8203;the reading on it is very good hhhhmmmm still out of stock tho, dam dam dam


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

[h=1]red = I agree with from experience

Serious Seeds - AK47[/h] *Genetics:* Columbian, Mexican, Thai & Afghani
*Harvest Date Outdoor:* middle - end of October
*Indoor clone grow time:* 5 - 10 days
*Indoor flowering time:* 53 - 63 days
*Indoor yield:* 350 - 500 g/m² Note from me: Depends on the variables.

This easy to grow plant is one of the most popular. It is of medium height and produces good yields quite quickly. Extremely STRONG odor and smoke. The name was given not out of any idea of violence, but more in association with the _one hit wonder_ that the smoke is. Quality without compromise makes AK suitable for commercial grows or home use. These plants have a short flowering period for a sativa, producing compact, not too leafy buds that gleam with a coat of resin crystals.

[h=2]User-Generated Strain-Profile[/h] *Known Phenotypes:*
beta version - add an other phenotype
*1.:* short, compact, fastly blossoming, indica-dominant Phenotype #1
*2.:* long, stretched, slowly blossoming, sativa-dominant Phenotype #2

For this strain we got input by 9 user(s). Here a short overview:

*Flowering Time Indoor:* 53 - 63 days (~58 days) 
*Yield / Quantity Indoor:* The crop of this strain is great. 
*General Impression Indoor:* is all together extremely good and very recommendable. 
*Strength / Lasting Effect:* The weed is very strong and long lasting. 
*Votings of our users:* AK47 gets 9.00 of 10 possible Points in the average!


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeds? Is that another acronym?? joking of course. I can't stand seeds personally lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> Seeds? Is that another acronym?? joking of course. I can't stand seeds personally lol



yes i hate running with seeds too but what can one do, i think i will get some of the ak47 and pop all the seeds then pick a mamma plant and clone her out to the max


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 29, 2012)

AK47 is very similar to the skunk breed. Super skunk, skunk 1, sweet skunk, whatever you call it... its very similar. Burns nice, packs a punch, isn't harsh, and you can be ripped off 1 tok, or keep smoking till you fall asleep with your pipe in your hand.

That's why I'm all over it.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeds are easy as long as you can be arsed waiting the extra week to germ...and weeding out males of course (you'll be ok on that by the sounds of it unlucky).

I got the sativa pheno last time I grew this (AK47). I fucked it up a lot, and it still flowered, and is drying as we errr..speak? It's in the cupboard now anyway... I posted a photo of it a couple of hundred posts ago on this thread!! The main cola was as big as my arm!!

It's at the end of the Lemon OG grow in my sig...


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 29, 2012)

Also consider medicane man - mr nice 60 days also the original white rhino im led to believe . Good night !


----------



## unlucky (Nov 29, 2012)

Krondizzel said:


> AK47 is very similar to the skunk breed. Super skunk, skunk 1, sweet skunk, whatever you call it... its very similar. Burns nice, packs a punch, isn't harsh, and you can be ripped off 1 tok, or keep smoking till you fall asleep with your pipe in your hand.
> 
> That's why I'm all over it.


&#8203;lol i want to be all over it too . right im off for a good read...big thankyou to all and night night you sexy feckers  xx


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 29, 2012)

Extrema from sannies check out the smoke reports on that always wanted to grow it


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 29, 2012)

For quality seeds freebies and great customer service, Breeders boutique all day long

http://breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seeds.php

50% off crimbo sale


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with you about the livers unlucky very tasty stinky smoke but far from a strong stone, the exo tho I doubt u have the real deal if ya saying u don't find it very strong.

Let go 8wks its mega strong 9wk ur be hard pressed to get a stronger couch lock stone.

It stinks it yields its easy to grow and its some of the strongest smoke u can get, but yes it is clone-only and no I'm not offering lol


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

By all accounts, if you win then most of the dispencaries and shops across the US will order your gear. So yeh, sales wise it does make sense if you win. We entered the DOG and neve won anything, but done some decent sales to cover some of the costs and get our name out.....speculate to accumulate...



newuserlol said:


> Bet ya sell a few seeds tho if ya win lol did u not enter then D? What is the point of it just to get ya name out there? the stalls also sell weed don't they?
> 
> I read somewhere u sold out of the dog.





unlucky said:


> &#8203;to long got to be 8weeks 9 max


Did I not say Deep Blue before???? From seed germ to finish in 9 weeks. So with your drying skills, unlucky that means punters will be smoking it on day 65, lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> After cleaning out the room and setting pots and all aside the humidity is sitting at 70, I'm drying in that room now, this won't be a problem will it if I've got good air circulation with the extractor and intake on? What ye's think? Windows open and it's wet out but I can't close it cos the extractor makes the door whistle lol
> 
> also I need a fan controler, anyone ever use them little cheap ones from fleabay, there just like a plug in timer with like a dimmer switch on them?


i got one of them mate. it does the job but i find its noisier than the fan on full power lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

Just made my breeders boutique order well chuffed!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

choppy choppy time


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 30, 2012)

The Exo must just love englush water cos ot dnt yield well up here. Psychosis all dy long imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> The Exo must just love englush water cos ot dnt yield well up here. Psychosis all dy long imo


Same goes for over here scotia, the psycho is pissin on the exo. Always thot the English had something in there water, or else the fairy fucked up the labels lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

The 2 strains are so similar in taste n smell I just don't see the point in growing the pyscho which takes longer.

But u carnt fault either there nuffing cheesier than exo n pyscho and imo not much stronger either.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Same goes for over here scotia, the psycho is pissin on the exo. Always thot the English had something in there water, or else the fairy fucked up the labels lol


Apart from the shape the 2 grow which is different, its all in the smoking.

The pyscho will taste that touch more fruity, still a cheesefest but just a tad more fruity than the exo.

But yes that useless fucking fairy may have mixed the labels, pretty shore the fairy had just discovered the silk road about the same time and was pretty wasted for a month or 2 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

I ain't smoked much exo but been smokin the psycho for the last month or so and lovin it. I'd say half my gear could be jarred up and will be tonite, only for a day or so and then most of it'll be gone, 5 for 1250 or 10 for 2500 lol, sounds goodDid ye get that email address sambo?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

I think the labelling is right m8, from what I've heard bout the two strains anyway, def why I'm callin psycho is more fruity and I think I preferred it when I got samples, maybe I fucked up my cuts two and turned them right again fuck knows but I think there right, must just be that English water


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

Ive got 4 exo ive just flipped they will be on RO water. Im expecting them to out yield my pe.... hope i aint got me hopes up lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't smoked much exo but been smokin the psycho for the last month or so and lovin it. I'd say half my gear could be jarred up and will be tonite, only for a day or so and then most of it'll be gone, 5 for 1250 or 10 for 2500 lol, sounds goodDid ye get that email address sambo?


yeah i got it m8, just replied now.

fuck nos on the labeling mg??? neither is a low yielding strain just the exo has yielded more quicker for me personally, also u can take the exo at 7wk and well get away with it not so much the pyscho tho.

but as long as your happy with em geezer alls gooooooood.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive got 4 exo ive just flipped they will be on RO water. Im expecting them to out yield my pe.... hope i aint got me hopes up lol.


you wont go wrong wit the exo on yield, lollipop em like i see u do most ya plants cause u can get alot of fluff but all in all your do well yieldwise, just no 80s prices with exo jim give it some respect m8 lol


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

newusercLOnenLy said:


> you wont go wrong wit the exo on yield,


cloneonlydudespeakeththetruth!



I do like me a lump of cheese....


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

In belfast im paying between £200 an 300 depending on strain and quality 
geting riped of big time..!!
Have a 5 plant grow goin on now
Cant wait.!! 4 weeks left 
2original skunk#1 2 royal queen fruit spirit.and 1 heavyweight cheesecake 
all lookin good will post pics wen i figure out how to ..lol 
new to the site .


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol, you realise that question was asked 3 years ago haha


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all fellow growers 
have a question for ya all....im doing 5 plants under 600w hps and a 250w hps facing the sides of them 
in my bed room "not" in a seeled unit 
Vegged for 3weeks 24/7 light
now in week 5 looking good so far 
Any have any idea of yeld even a ball park figure 
thanks good ppl.
Can somone pkz help me out on hot to post pics...?


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

No Lol just signed up today still trying to figure out how to use the site.
Weres all the new stuff .can u help me plz lookin to upliad some pics czn.u tell me how if ya know lol


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

It's funny, my mates in Scotland still moan about paying more than 140 an oz. But some of the dafty's will smoke lumps of black for 80 an oz and not get stoned....dear o' dear. Tards.


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

No brown here .green only 
Wud love on oz for 140


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Press "Go Advanced" when you want to post. 
Then further down that page there is a Manage Attachments. You can Browse your PC from there and upload. Fairly simple.


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

M8 how can i upliad pics .?


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers mucker.!


----------



## greenfingers#1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Any advice wud be cool..
Have 5 plants under 600w hps and a 250w hps at side of plants 
they are in my bedroom but not in s tent or a closet just in the actual room itself jyst wondering if this is ok to be growing or do i rwaly want a seeled unit .vegged for 3 weeks and in fliwer for little over 4 weeks 
they in 10ltr pits normal poting soil with perlite .and been feed sensi grow a.b also giving them some bloom c for last 4 weeks .
One is a week older than the rest u can prob tell .any info or coments much appricated. 
Thanks in advance guys


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you wont go wrong wit the exo on yield, lollipop em like i see u do most ya plants cause u can get alot of fluff but all in all your do well yieldwise, just no 80s prices with exo jim give it some respect m8 lol


Haha yeah no worries there mate, might add another fiver to the price as its exo lol. They've had a good veg and are a good size going into flower so should do well. Its gonna be tight squeeze with these crosses as well, fuck knows what im gonna do if i get alot of females.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

Why are you only using your bloom for last 4 weeks?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> For quality seeds freebies and great customer service, Breeders boutique all day long
> 
> http://breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seeds.php
> 
> 50% off crimbo sale


 what do you recommend ? thankyou for your info and link  x 



newuserlol said:


> I agree with you about the livers unlucky very tasty stinky smoke but far from a strong stone, the exo tho I doubt u have the real deal if ya saying u don't find it very strong.
> 
> Let go 8wks its mega strong 9wk ur be hard pressed to get a stronger couch lock stone.
> 
> It stinks it yields its easy to grow and its some of the strongest smoke u can get, but yes it is clone-only and no I'm not offering lol


thank feck for that was starting to think i was going a little more insane than i am now lol, ye think your right as her exo is not much better than the blue's..... pitty you can't help me out with a little clone. sorry if me calling you chunky offends you and i will stop it, i just like chunky men way better than little fin ones...sorry newuserlol x 



DST said:


> By all accounts, if you win then most of the dispencaries and shops across the US will order your gear. So yeh, sales wise it does make sense if you win. We entered the DOG and neve won anything, but done some decent sales to cover some of the costs and get our name out.....speculate to accumulate...
> 
> Did I not say Deep Blue before???? From seed germ to finish in 9 weeks. So with your drying skills, unlucky that means punters will be smoking it on day 65, lol.


no you never dst but give me plenty info on other things so big thankyou  x hhmm deep blue,will have a look, what is all this dying and killing plants...lol im not that bad.....hhmm maybe i am lol......  xx

&#8203;anyone wanna let this unlucky bitch a clone of exo please.... i will suck all day long pmsl xx


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

WaxHotoarex said:


> avatar ogladaj online zielona mila film online requiem dla snu zobacz online Niezniszczalni 2 film downlonad Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 pobierz za free Assasins Creed III pobierz NBA 2K13 polska wersja SkyFall pobierz uprowadzona 2 pobierz Paranormal Activity 4 download Call of Duty Black Ops II pobierz za darmo Looper petla czasu zobacz online Ted download Football Manager 2013 chomikuj Forrest Gump film online Oblawa film download Poklosie ogladaj online



.....Kurwa!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

well im fucking wounded! dunno hwat happened with the EXO, lost all its density and smell!! yeild was poor too compared to the PE,, did everything rite dried it rite so i have nofucking clue! stil a tiny bit damp so jard it up to try get them buds to tighten back up and get sum sort ove smell,

more than dissapointed,#

the PE on the otherhand,, well brilllliant,smoke,smell,yeild all top knotch! :grr:

jimmy inbox buddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2012)

without being a knob about it, you aint done everything right. exo smells delish straight off the bat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> without being a knob about it, you aint done everything right. exo smells delish straight off the bat


fuk knows mate,, looked mint on the puoll dence as fuk and stunk! then trimmed and hung in dark room with fans on extractor bllwing! so i have no fucking clue wat happened, lol

fuk it,, il stil sell it, just wont grow it again,, im liking the PE train to be honest,, after a few days in the jars it may sort itself out? dunno but its all in a bucket now for a hour then get jarred bak up tioll tomorrow

cant have done much wrong teh PE tturned out more than perfect with a awsome yeild!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2012)

how fast did you dry it? is it crispy on the outside spongy in the middle? ARMADILLOOOOO 

drying properly is just as if not more important than curing.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

feelin quite chuffed with myself just replaced screen and keyboard on my birds laptop and totally cleaned up all the software problems, even got the the mousepad to work again, its been fucked(apparently) for months. full system software clean out; registry etc. fuckers goin a treat. my wee one jumped on it and smashed the fuckin screen....daddys little soldier got his arse skelped for that stunt, and the keyboard was missing half a dozen buttons, crap fuckin keyboard admittedly. first time ive ever fucked around with a laptop, i know pc's well coz i worked for compaq for a cpl of years. fuckin idiot proof once you work it out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

Like the new Avi Don.

Brilliant scene!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2012)

movie's a treat, book as usual is better.

it's the gleeful smile that does it


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> movie's a treat, book as usual is better.
> 
> it's the gleeful smile that does it



is that american psycho?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2012)

aye it is.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how fast did you dry it? is it crispy on the outside spongy in the middle? ARMADILLOOOOO
> 
> drying properly is just as if not more important than curing.


yeh armidillo for sure, not so much now its been in the jars tho!,,, like i said its in the bucket for a hour before going bak in the jars



durex said:


> feelin quite chuffed with myself just replaced screen and keyboard on my birds laptop and totally cleaned up all the software problems, even got the the mousepad to work again, its been fucked(apparently) for months. full system software clean out; registry etc. fuckers goin a treat. my wee one jumped on it and smashed the fuckin screen....daddys little soldier got his arse skelped for that stunt, and the keyboard was missing half a dozen buttons, crap fuckin keyboard admittedly. first time ive ever fucked around with a laptop, i know pc's well coz i worked for compaq for a cpl of years. fuckin idiot proof once you work it out.


well done m8!! u see it dont take a genoius,, uve prooved it with been scotish and not fucking it up!

well done well done,

SCOTIA,, u got a smoke report on the PE i sent u buddy? fuks up up like serious couch lock lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2012)

at a guess i'd say you dried it a bit fast. the smell should improve with a few more days in the jar being burped.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

is this the same pe that jimmy the finder of the pheno has been saying is weak??? lol

and is this the same exo that many grow with success and you was creaming about not 2wks ago? i blame the strain m8 must be the strain lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at a guess i'd say you dried it a bit fast. the smell should improve with a few more days in the jar being burped.


 i cant see how, i cleaned out me grow room and put chains up trimmed and hung the buds n whatnot, left in darkness,, checked 4 days later and was crispy on outside armadillo yes.. so i trimmed further and jarred up,, they do seem to be tightnning up again,, but it can stil knock the fuck out of you even if the smell aint ther. so im not woried a week or 2 in jars with ah our out eac day should sort it
maybe the room was too cold wen hung? fuk knows


newuserlol said:


> is this the same pe that jimmy the finder of the pheno has been saying is weak??? lol
> 
> and is this the same exo that many grow with success and you was creaming about not 2wks ago? i blame the strain m8 must be the strain lmao


im not bothered sambo,,really im not,, rememebr u lot been growing MUCH longer than me, shit happens u know,, the PE did yeild better for sure and fucks u up lol

its not week,, reallyi ts not u will see,, me and our kid shared a joint and nrly whiteyd,, honest it aint week


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant see how, i cleaned out me grow room and put chains up trimmed and hung the buds n whatnot, left in darkness,, checked 4 days later and was crispy on outside armadillo yes.. so i trimmed further and jarred up,, they do seem to be tightnning up again,, but it can stil knock the fuck out of you even if the smell aint ther. so im not woried a week or 2 in jars with ah our out eac day should sort it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that last statement reminds me of Ricky hatton after tht last fight "I'm not a loser, I'm not, I'm really not" lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol that last statement reminds me of Ricky hatton after tht last fight "I'm not a loser, I'm not, I'm really not" lol


 lol u fucker,,, how has yours tnred out? orite? shit happens, lol, i cant smell shit coz wer all full of flu so fuk it, the PE def yeilded better tho


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it is.


never seen the film but ive read the book...good story behind that as well.....on the net years and years ago, went onto one of the original chat sites and stared talkin too this older woman; she was about 55 i was about 29' she ends up fonin me and turns out shes a swinger, so one nite she fones me up and my mate, who knows all about the set up coz he was there from the start, and she gettin humped by her man so we're listening tae her gettin humped and im sayin 'shout my name...' which sehe does...eventually after various calls she pays for my plane ticket to londo, so off i fucks, btw my mum knew about all this coz she'd spoken to the woman)...i heads down and she's in the car...i'd only seen pics of her btw, gets in the car and she's dressed how i'd asked; very short leather skirt, black stockings and 5" heels....gets to her house and she basically mounts me in the car, gets in the house and within 30 secs im muffing fuck out her, then sunk up to the balls in her ass hole.....dildos, viagra, porn ...the whole fuckin lot....full weekend sucked fucked and oiled.................oh and she gave me the book before i went home.......she turned up in scotland 4 years later and i fucking buggered her like fuck again..................ahhhh, memories.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u fucker,,, how has yours tnred out? orite? shit happens, lol, i cant smell shit coz wer all full of flu so fuk it, the PE def yeilded better tho


Yet to make my mind up m8, hasn't dried out any worse than anything else, still some good nugs there. The psycho is spot on, went round to a m8s a scoot, pulled a little bud of the hanger to take with me and needless to say the fuckin car now stinks lol, can't carry it nowhere and it's had no cure, 6-7 day dry and that's it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

dura72 said:


> never seen the film but ive read the book...good story behind that as well.....on the net years and years ago, went onto one of the original chat sites and stared talkin too this older woman; she was about 55 i was about 29' she ends up fonin me and turns out shes a swinger, so one nite she fones me up and my mate, who knows all about the set up coz he was there from the start, and she gettin humped by her man so we're listening tae her gettin humped and im sayin 'shout my name...' which sehe does...eventually after various calls she pays for my plane ticket to londo, so off i fucks, btw my mum knew about all this coz she'd spoken to the woman)...i heads down and she's in the car...i'd only seen pics of her btw, gets in the car and she's dressed how i'd asked; very short leather skirt, black stockings and 5" heels....gets to her house and she basically mounts me in the car, gets in the house and within 30 secs im muffing fuck out her, then sunk up to the balls in her ass hole.....dildos, viagra, porn ...the whole fuckin lot....full weekend sucked fucked and oiled.................oh and she gave me the book before i went home.......she turned up in scotland 4 years later and i fucking buggered her like fuck again..................ahhhh, memories.


"You must spread some reputation around" yada yada yada!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u fucker,,, how has yours tnred out? orite? shit happens, lol, i cant smell shit coz wer all full of flu so fuk it, the PE def yeilded better tho


&#8203;oh dear gutted for you, got to be something you did ic3


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

Well im suprised at that ic3, i grow PE for several reasons and potency isnt one that jumps out at me, speed, yield taste and smell all come before potency when discribing this strain. I can smoke this all day so too me it isnt a heavy stone at all, its a nice smoke no doubt there just ive had stronger. Still if you're liking it thats all that matters at the end of the day. Im expecting the exo to be more potent lol, but then again a few of the lads have said it didnt yield well. Its like anything gotta do things yaself and ya own way and make your own mind up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

Anybody flowered with HPS/MH mixed (seperate bulbs) over HPS alone?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well im suprised at that ic3, i grow PE for several reasons and potency isnt one that jumps out at me, speed, yield taste and smell all come before potency when discribing this strain. I can smoke this all day so too me it isnt a heavy stone at all, its a nice smoke no doubt there just ive had stronger. Still if you're liking it thats all that matters at the end of the day. Im expecting the exo to be more potent lol, but then again a few of the lads have said it didnt yield well. Its like anything gotta do things yaself and ya own way and make your own mind up.



&#8203;exo clone exo clone exo clone, wanna blow job


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody flowered with HPS/MH mixed (seperate bulbs) over HPS alone?


Yes, my setup is HPS MH HPS all 600s.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;exo clone exo clone exo clone, wanna blow job


Sniffing at ankles and begging from the table much!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;exo clone exo clone exo clone, wanna blow job


Lol thats a good offer, alas im bound by the UK growers code of conduct when it comes to the handling of UK clone onlys. They just cant be given out to anybody even for the best BJ in the world.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yes, my setup is HPS MH HPS all 600s.


I have a 600w and a 400w Ballast, both are running HPS. 
Can you make a comment on the pro's and con's behind swapping out the 400w for a MH bulb and running 600w HPS + 400w MH over 1000w HPS?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;exo clone exo clone exo clone, wanna blow job


If ur growin in hydro would u not try psychosis, im lookin like a good yeild from them in my hydro, smells and tastes lovely too


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

Exo cheese is the most commercial grown clone-only, has been around 20+ year do u really think this would be true if it was a poor yielder???

Its how ya growing it people its a big yielder and it stinks like only the clone-only do on just a dry.

I've not grown a easier plant, stumps me how u numptys fuck it up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;oh dear gutted for you, got to be something you did ic3


maybe my grow room went too cold wen i was drying? dont get me wrong thers sum nice ugs but the stuff sambo sent me was lighter green and propper dence,, looks fuk al like this? before dry it looked mint rock hard swollen calxyses everyware.
well maybe the cure will tighten em up and sort it out,, stil got the smell but not overly striong, and the yeild ait all that either, 
the wifes given me a greenlight to get another on the go like yesterday lol so gotta get sum cuts sorted 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well im suprised at that ic3, i grow PE for several reasons and potency isnt one that jumps out at me, speed, yield taste and smell all come before potency when discribing this strain. I can smoke this all day so too me it isnt a heavy stone at all, its a nice smoke no doubt there just ive had stronger. Still if you're liking it thats all that matters at the end of the day. Im expecting the exo to be more potent lol, but then again a few of the lads have said it didnt yield well. Its like anything gotta do things yaself and ya own way and make your own mind up.


mate EVERY person who has smoked that PE loved the stuff like serious couch lock lol maybe your used to it? duno

oh fuk its been over a hour time to jar the bud back up


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sniffing at ankles and begging from the table much!


hell i will sniff butt if i get a clone, yap yap yapping (im only a little dog) 



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol thats a good offer, alas im bound by the UK growers code of conduct when it comes to the handling of UK clone onlys. They just cant be given out to anybody even for the best BJ in the world.


code of conduct, well thats me well and truly fucked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Exo cheese is the most commercial grown clone-only, has been around 20+ year do u really think this would be true if it was a poor yielder???
> 
> Its how ya growing it people its a big yielder and it stinks like only the clone-only do on just a dry.
> 
> I've not grown a easier plant, stumps me how u numptys fuck it up lol


wat now im a fucing numpty? what have i said to deserv that? have i diised it or you? no i fucking havent? so enough of the sly coments sambo your out of order


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the wifes given me a greenlight to get another on the go like yesterday lol so gotta get sum cuts sorted


You may aswell use these 3 purp cherrys and fuck that bird off until I do another round.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Exo cheese is the most commercial grown clone-only, has been around 20+ year do u really think this would be true if it was a poor yielder???
> 
> Its how ya growing it people its a big yielder and it stinks like only the clone-only do on just a dry.
> 
> I've not grown a easier plant, stumps me how u numptys fuck it up lol


Imo for me anyways the two aren't doin well grown together, that's two grows now where the exo had to fight for room against the psychosis. I know u grow them together all the time but for me it dosent seem to work. I'm def given the two of tthem another go anyway, I've two mothers a few weeks into veg at the min, but instead of 6 psycho and 12 exo I'm goin half and half this time once I can get enuf cuts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> code of conduct, well thats me well and truly fucked


Getting some credible pictures up would be a fucking start!

You've been here a year Unlucky, are you taking your coat off or what?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe my grow room went too cold wen i was drying? dont get me wrong thers sum nice ugs but the stuff sambo sent me was lighter green and propper dence,, looks fuk al like this? before dry it looked mint rock hard swollen calxyses everyware.
> well maybe the cure will tighten em up and sort it out,, stil got the smell but not overly striong, and the yeild ait all that either,
> the wifes given me a greenlight to get another on the go like yesterday lol so gotta get sum cuts sorted
> 
> ...


who did you get the exo off lol, phone number full add with post code there email add full name( don't tell them its unlucky who is asking lol) maybe your code of conduct is not up to scratch but its not so bad as it can never be as bad as mine, if you got the right exo then its what you did, what temp did you dry at ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe I'm growin the exo just the same as yous, only I'm growin the psychosis TEN times fuckin better!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat now im a fucing numpty? what have i said to deserv that? have i diised it or you? no i fucking havent? so enough of the sly coments sambo your out of order


No not now u always been a numpty ic3 but mr touchy we been speaking bout the exo most the day I was actually refering to mastergrower you and scotia who have all said today that they had problems growing it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> who did you get the exo off lol, phone number full add with post code there email add full name( don't tell them its unlucky who is asking lol) maybe your code of conduct is not up to scratch but its not so bad as it can never be as bad as mine, if you got the right exo then its what you did, what temp did you dry at ?


ye thats what im thinking the room was too cold,,
queation, got it all in jars now, i open em up and tip all the bud into a box for a hour then load the jars bak up,, is ther anything i should do with the kars like,, they seem pretty cold wer they are so do they need to be warmer or what? as in jar storage? or is anyware ok? never done a cure before,.

lol postcode and whatnot,, lol,, its just seems like totally diffrent to the weed i got sent thats all, diffrent colour,smell, look,everything,, so fak knows lol


yorkie,, yeh man wen can i get em?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Getting some credible pictures up would be a fucking start! yes soon yorky, i will get this room up and running and start posting pics and get a grow journal on the go.
> 
> You've been here a year Unlucky, are you taking your coat off or what?



lol no its to dam cold, gulp yes a year wow don't time fly. ye my coat is on its way off 4sure, is that an offer of a clone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No not now u always been a numpty ic3 but mr touchy we been speaking bout the exo most the day I was actually refering to mastergrower you and scotia who have all said today that they had problems growing it.


well say that then ya cunt! fucking numpty my arse! im justs yaig its NOTHING remotely like wat u sent me,, im dumbfounded,, hopefully the cure will sort it,, just coz it aint got a string smell dont mean it wont knowck your head off,, i havent smoked it yet,


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No not now u always been a numpty ic3 but mr touchy we been speaking bout the exo most the day I was actually refering to mastergrower you and scotia who have all said today that they had problems growing it.


Dont be shooting me down yet u cunt, I ain't finished yet. You'll be able to make ur mind up soon enuf about wether I fucked up or not.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont be shooting me down yet u cunt, I ain't finished yet. You'll be able to make ur mind up soon enuf about wether I fucked up or not.


lol sambo sent us all sum crappy kush cuts!!!! hes shafted us i tell ye


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol sambo sent us all sum crappy kush cuts!!!! hes shafted us i tell ye


He don't want anyone producing better exo than he does ic3, he scared he is lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

I use a mix as it was the best way for my perpetual grow i was running, as they were in pots i start under the mh for 2wks then shift them under a hps for 4wks then back under the mh for the last two or so. If you can move your plants around so they can all take advantage of the mh then thats the best way to do it, the last grow i did the plants were not getting shifted as they were to big n heavy so i swapped all the bulbs around and had all hps or all mh. As hps are alot brighter the middle section of the crop would have suffered i think yield wise had they just been under the mh for the entire grow. HPs does give you bigger buds ive seen the difference personally but mh gives better resin so its finding a good middle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ye thats what im thinking the room was too cold,,
> queation, got it all in jars now, i open em up and tip all the bud into a box for a hour then load the jars bak up,, is ther anything i should do with the kars like,, they seem pretty cold wer they are so do they need to be warmer or what? as in jar storage? or is anyware ok? never done a cure before,.
> 
> lol postcode and whatnot,, lol,, its just seems like totally diffrent to the weed i got sent thats all, diffrent colour,smell, look,everything,, so fak knows lol
> ...



Keep your jars in the dark, light degrades THC.

Next week sometime, one is going to the boutique on Monday and your's are a little smaller so....


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

No only you ice mg got the real deal he paid full price lol

I've had nuffing but exo n pyscho in my growroom for over 2yr only exo nowdays tho, u got the real deal m8 I aint even gonna wind u up anymore bout it cause u seem abit bothered by it ricky lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> is that an offer of a clone


You wouldn't need to ask if it was.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> If ur growin in hydro would u not try psychosis, im lookin like a good yeild from them in my hydro, smells and tastes lovely too


hhhmmmm think thats a tad up from the blue's but the exo is the best out of the 3 or so im being told..... thankyou for the offer, if you want the blues you can have a clone and you don't have to go down on me all day long lol giggle


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You wouldn't need to ask if it was.



can't blame a girl for trying


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Ill be keepin the two anyway, managed to get somewhere that I can keep growin one of each to take cuttings off for the 18, grow them out and flower them and start off with another one of each, workin ok so far


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hhhmmmm think thats a tad up from the blue's but the exo is the best out of the 3 or so im being told..... thankyou for the offer, if you want the blues you can have a clone and you don't have to go down on me all day long lol giggle


I wasn't an offer, unless ur goina jump on a plane and come all the way over here to keep ur end of the bargain up lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> HPs does give you bigger buds ive seen the difference personally but mh gives better resin so its finding a good middle.


How much weight lost compared to the resin production gained do you reckon I'd see by swapping the 400w HPS for a MH?

So instead of 600w HPS + 400w HPS it would be 600w HPS + 400w MH.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I wasn't an offer, unless ur goina jump on a plane and come all the way over here to keep ur end of the bargain up lol


&#8203;put pot on i will be 2ticks


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;put pot on i will be 2ticks


Ill go get them cuts them will I


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

&#8203;hm hm newuserlol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much weight lost compared to the resin production gained do you reckon I'd see by swapping the 400w HPS for a MH?
> 
> So instead of 600w HPS + 400w HPS it would be 600w HPS + 400w MH.


 ther stahsed in jars in the dark,, but the glas jars cloud up pretty qwik so im usnrue etrh its too coold wer they are?

wat u wanna do yorkie me dome to u or u cummin to my gaff again?


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 30, 2012)

Unlucky how are you, still giving these jokers as good as you get I see


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???


not for me  but im not 100% untill its cured n ready to smoke, im not rushing it, dont wanna fuk this kush up anymore  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not for me  but im not 100% untill its cured n ready to smoke, im not rushing it, dont wanna fuk this kuch up anymore  lol


Did u not carry on with other foods on top of the ripen tho? Food for thought lol

I honestly think ya exo looks nicer than my own last the stuff u smoked, I have no idea how u have managed to make exo not stink tho that's some skills ic3.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .....Kurwa!


Nie mogt wyrazic lepiej


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???


Never noticed any difference TBH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???


Well it would help cut the cure time by having less chlorophyll to start with, if you don't cure and just dry and ship then it would have a less green/grassy taste.

On the flip side to that a lack of any nutrient in flower affects production, resin or weight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Nie mogt wyrazic lepiej



Jeden rozmiar pasuje wszystko!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Jeden rozmiar pasuje wszystko!


Ffs it's hard enuf reading in here with ic3, now yous are at it too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

3 hours till the bird's home. Fuck it I'm getting a bucket sorted!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs it's hard enuf reading in here with ic3, now yous are at it too


Eye but see that's spelled properly!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye but see that's spelled properly!


Sos his, in his mind anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well it would help cut the cure time by having less chlorophyll to start with, if you don't cure and just dry and ship then it would have a less green/grassy taste.
> 
> On the flip side to that a lack of any nutrient in flower affects production, resin or weight.


Thanks yman that is kinda what I thought, I have been cutting all nutes day 42 and only ripen till 56-60 for many a grow now and not being bigheaded my weed does smell and taste better than many growing the same strain, I blame the ripen n lack of nitrogen at the end.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs it's hard enuf reading in here with ic3, now yous are at it too


jego zabawy


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

Uk thread not the fucking polish thread lol speak english!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Did u not carry on with other foods on top of the ripen tho? Food for thought lol
> 
> I honestly think ya exo looks nicer than my own last the stuff u smoked, I have no idea how u have managed to make exo not stink tho that's some skills ic3.


i cant semll shit,, just took sum round to a pals who hasent got flu,, ther saying it STINKS! and the buds are gettign tighter in them jars, so the cure seems to be sorting shit out,, yorkie wat ya saying bro? u cummin here or [email protected]?

so yeh they reckon the exo is berries! lol fucking hell, but t does indeed smell, and ur saying it loks nice sambo>? well i may be 100% wrong then, just needs to be cured


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Thanks yman that is kinda what I thought, I have been cutting all nutes day 42 and only ripen till 56-60 for many a grow now and not being bigheaded my weed does smell and taste better than many growing the same strain, I blame the ripen n lack of nitrogen at the end.


I feed very little N in flower, just enough to sustain unrestricted production.

I give a large shot of potassium in week 5 of an 8 weeker but bugger all else from then till finish, cal/mag and trace don't count.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yorkie wat ya saying bro? u cummin here or what?


Yeah, standard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

Fuck me silly bastard!

I went upstairs to get the bucket from the spare room and ended up sticking my head in the tent for 5 mins and coming back down without it.

lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

When you grow up you get to fill your bong bucket with filtered water, ahh the simple things.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, standard.


orite man lemmi know,il get the room setup again. fuk must order summ ore coco. bastard expence


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk must order summ ore coco. bastard expence


Shurrup moaning, lol. The vast profit margin more than covers your troubles!


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much weight lost compared to the resin production gained do you reckon I'd see by swapping the 400w HPS for a MH?
> 
> So instead of 600w HPS + 400w HPS it would be 600w HPS + 400w MH.


You would gain imo. 

You lot are a bunch of clone only whining faggots, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

DST said:


> You would gain imo.


But would the gain in quality be worth it in respect to the weight loss?

I don't know how much more resin and how much less weight MH produces compared to HPS.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I can't really say for sure as I added a 400mh to my 2 Sixers. I am always growing different things and can't say, you are going to loose x amount. All I can say is that the combo brings dynamite results. Jimmygreen can probably back me up there. I am a bit gutted since I changed the configuration of my light tower I will no longer have room for the mh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

isit treid nn tested this smelly beryy or watyever? wats the bank for it? iknow thers a smelly berry clone only?

eww i may add a 250 mh to mine then


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

I tasted some Dog grown nice bout 2month ago, carnt fault the smoke very distinctive, carnt say I've tasted weed like it.

But them hermi probs just put me off, now if I could get a cut of a dog that hasn't hermid I would gladly grow it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I tasted some Dog grown nice bout 2month ago, carnt fault the smoke very distinctive, carnt say I've tasted weed like it.
> 
> But them hermi probs just put me off, now if I could get a cut of a dog that hasn't hermid I would gladly grow it.


The do reg Dogs now, pretty sure. D?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I tasted some Dog grown nice bout 2month ago, carnt fault the smoke very distinctive, carnt say I've tasted weed like it.
> 
> But them hermi probs just put me off, now if I could get a cut of a dog that hasn't hermid I would gladly grow it.


From what I was reading on another thread a while back if you grow out the seeds then take clones from them then the clones dont suffer from nanners like the parents did


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> isit treid nn tested this smelly beryy or watyever? wats the bank for it? iknow thers a smelly berry clone only?


How many times!?

You're getting this.
It's Smelly Cherry x Las's Lemon from the boutique.







It smells of cherry's, has red buds and throws out donkey dick colas at 3 weeks. What more do you want!? lol


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The do reg Dogs now, pretty sure. D?


Yes, although they are sold out. However I am just finishing the next generation of the regular backcross that is going to be out there soonish.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many times!?
> 
> You're getting this.
> It's Smelly Cherry x Las's Lemon from the boutique.
> ...


Sorry my bad, the last 2 pics are the Bannana smelling sister.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely plants yman, real nice.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

When I did the exo, psycho an blues last run the exo was worst yield but I put it down to running my feed low to keep the fussy blues happy, it had no burn but the other 2 had abit so reckon coulda bumped it up a fare bit........it fuckin stunk the most tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> run the exo was worst yield


 i agree! im well dissapointed with yeild,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

Lookin sweet yorky lad! never seen a reply to this.....how long 12/12?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i agree! im well dissapointed with yeild,


Wernt bad yield mate just not the best from the 3 that grow most my time went on the blues got my best yield with the strain


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Wernt bad yield mate just not the best from the 3 that grow most my time went on the blues got my best yield with the strain


 i got 2 z of my pe and i epxected t get more per plant of the exo withit being clone only,, not the case, 
YORKIE them look sexy as fuk 

cant wait to get them growing,, they all look sexy as fuk tho tillits drying time!! lol


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 30, 2012)

View attachment 2425517View attachment 2425518View attachment 2425519look possible to hit an oz per plant? coming up week 5 cream caramel auto flower under 600w hps in 6.5l soil....i cant see these getting an oz on them each....bottom left btw isnt a cream caramel its a critical jack freebie


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

I just yielded around 30-35 oz from 6 big exo, in 20ltr airpots they where stretched to fuck, towards the end my ph pen fucked up so wasn't even ph'ed for about 2-3wks at the end.

I've grown the livers, pyscho a good few times, but It the exo for me all day I carnt even be arsed to go into it, I just don't get how people are struggling to grow it???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

I dint struggle 1 bit mate I got 4 oz off it so wernt bad psycho only yielded a Q more just reckon if I did a run of just exo an kept it nice an happy I'd a done better


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got 2 z of my pe and i epxected t get more per plant of the exo withit being clone only,, not the case,
> YORKIE them look sexy as fuk
> 
> cant wait to get them growing,, they all look sexy as fuk tho tillits drying time!! lol


You can't just expect good yield cos it's a clone only mate you gotta grow it right same as any plant lol


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

bushy reveg bitches - shark shock and strawberry cheesecake
two samples. thanks go out to those involved.. you know who you are.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

Look spot on the mantz for reveg you still rocking the coco mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You can't just expect good yield cos it's a clone only mate you gotta grow it right same as any plant lol


no what i meant is ther cloe noly for a reason, so wen im getting 2 oz of one plant in the same grow ud THINK id get more of the clone onlys? just my mad theory working that one out,, i may be totally wrong and wen its cured it could dence rite up and weigh a fucking heap! u neevr know, this cures taking its time,, stil damish to the touch,

and youveg for about 3 yrs so u will ,, lol,, ima veg for 3-4 weeks this next one see what happens

question, its not recommended to top clones now issit? just from seed>?

see that exo up ther looks nothing like wat ive got.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin sweet yorky lad! never seen a reply to this.....how long 12/12?


Sorry mate. Those pics are at lights out after flowering for 3 weeks (5 weeks 12/12), they'll be 4 weeks flowering on Tuesday and started the second swell yesterday.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no what i meant is ther cloe noly for a reason, so wen im getting 2 oz of one plant in the same grow ud THINK id get more of the clone onlys? just my mad theory working that one out,, i may be totally wrong and wen its cured it could dence rite up and weigh a fucking heap! u neevr know, this cures taking its time,, stil damish to the touch,
> 
> and youveg for about 3 yrs so u will ,, lol,, ima veg for 3-4 weeks this next one see what happens
> 
> ...


Ice mate you've obviously fucked up the dry mate yours looked spot on nice exo goodness other day. 4 days dry int a lot mate specially with the cool temps we've got did you have a fan blowing on the buds?
Last run I veged for 5week I think mate 4 off the exo slightly more off the psycho an 5 off the blues..


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

The reveg's are with a mate of mine at the moment. But yeah. Coco all day 





PUKKA BUD said:


> Look spot on the mantz for reveg you still rocking the coco mate?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

2toke....looks killer mant, hehe. some fairy said I may get a sample sooner or later. looks quite sativa-ish.
Nice!


mantiszn said:


> bushy reveg bitches - shark shock and strawberry cheesecake
> two samples. thanks go out to those involved.. you know who you are.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice mate you've obviously fucked up the dry mate yours looked spot on nice exo goodness other day. 4 days dry int a lot mate specially with the cool temps we've got did you have a fan blowing on the buds?
> Last run I veged for 5week I think mate 4 off the exo slightly more off the psycho an 5 off the blues..


 i hung them in the grow room, had fan blwing on em and extractor on,, i think the room may have been a lil cold BUT im not the only one whos exo isent nothig like sambos.
anyways ther injars now, the cure seems to be tightening them up and the smells getting better, ther kept in the dark, but im unsure wetehr the jars need to be in certain temp or not?
we i went in the room after 5 days sorry not 4, they was crispy on the outside, very armadillo like don said, sothey was ready any longer theyd have jst goone cursty as dust


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree that 2toke looks great!


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> doh!..............niet zo goed jongen (it's the International Thread, lol)
> 
> Sounds a bit like my tongue the morgen after.....dry as fuk lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

That 2 toke malarky looks nice n from what I've read is goood?

What's it taste like mantz?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

The fan shouldn't blow directly on your buds while drying. Just a bit of air movement around them


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Killer!!!! Obviously!


newuserlol said:


> That 2 toke malarky looks nice n from what I've read is goood?
> 
> What's it taste like mantz?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 30, 2012)

Later's boy's.

Got to pick the missus up.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

zobaczymy sie pozniej kolega


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Laters Yorkie. 

Think I'll go off and make some dinner as well. Tot zeins!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> The fan shouldn't blow directly on your buds while drying. Just a bit of air movement around them


ahh so the buds swinging around is no good then/duh! cure it is then


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely. Only had it in the vape so far, it's a tiny bit spicy/peppery but still smooth and creamy.
knock your socks off high/stone perfect mix




newuserlol said:


> That 2 toke malarky looks nice n from what I've read is goood?
> 
> What's it taste like mantz?


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

See ya yorkie, d..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

That's where you've gone wrong ice shunt have a fan blowing directly on um dries to quick an gets the hay smell.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Laters Yorkie.
> 
> Think I'll go off and make some dinner as well. Tot zeins!


Zie u later stuurman


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

Was that a test grow of the 2toke mantz?


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

like yer nutsacks mate, nah, that's nae gid! You could always put them back in a plastic bag for a day, then re-hang them. This will even out the moisture in the buds, and then hopefully the dry will give you a better all round cure. Perhaps just do that with some you want to keep.....as a suggestion. Okay, I am jacky jakanovski, lol.


IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh so the buds swinging around is no good then/duh! cure it is then


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh so the buds swinging around is no good then/duh! cure it is then


Basically you hang them up and have a fan blowing air around the general area the buds are in but not directly at em, your after air movement in the room NOT air blowing AT plants.

Have a read here: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/333138-final-stage-harvesting-curing-mzjill.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 30, 2012)

See thee yorky..

I'm tryin to swop abit of 2toke for some psycho think it's sorted, still wanna try some dog think I'm gunna chuck 1 in tomoz with the rest of the next runs line up....


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

haha, (the only thing I stear, or stur, is my wife right up! lol.)
tot later


Saerimmner said:


> Zie u later stuurman


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

was a tester from the creator himself 



Closetgardner said:


> Was that a test grow of the 2toke mantz?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

ahhh fuk! well i wont need to plastic bag em coz the crispy ness has gone since they been in jars, it has evened out the moisture, 

its a learning process i suppose, lol, the pe was in a drying box and the fan wasent blowing at the bud,, i had 1 exo bud in ther and it dried ok, 

so anyways ther in jars, today i tipped em out into a bucket for a hour or 2 then bak into the jars, that about rite no? lol fuking nutsak me


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

just air your jars a couple of times a day lad.....5 minutes.


IC3M4L3 said:


> ahhh fuk! well i wont need to plastic bag em coz the crispy ness has gone since they been in jars, it has evened out the moisture,
> 
> its a learning process i suppose, lol, the pe was in a drying box and the fan wasent blowing at the bud,, i had 1 exo bud in ther and it dried ok,
> 
> so anyways ther in jars, today i tipped em out into a bucket for a hour or 2 then bak into the jars, that about rite no? lol fuking nutsak me


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Serious seeds 4White Russian .2 breeders boutique- cheese chunks freebie ! 1 Great white shark freebie ,1 Northan lights freebie ,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

DST said:


> just air your jars a couple of times a day lad.....5 minutes.


 that all 5 mins? i heard was a hour?, fuk me gunna take weeks lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2012)

DST said:


> haha, (the only thing I stear, or stur, is my wife right up! lol.)
> tot later


Blame google translate lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> See thee yorky..
> 
> I'm tryin to swop abit of 2toke for some psycho think it's sorted, still wanna try some dog think I'm gunna chuck 1 in tomoz with the rest of the next runs line up....


I wanna try some dog too, think I'll germ 5 tmoro


mantiszn said:


> was a tester from the creator himself


So it's not available to the public


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Side by side closet ? Ill germ Tomoz too .


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant semll shit,, just took sum round to a pals who hasent got flu,, ther saying it STINKS! and the buds are gettign tighter in them jars, so the cure seems to be sorting shit out,, yorkie wat ya saying bro? u cummin here or [email protected]?
> 
> so yeh they reckon the exo is berries! lol fucking hell, but t does indeed smell, and ur saying it loks nice sambo>? well i may be 100% wrong then, just needs to be cured


youve fucked the smell n taste with the fan blowing and not really leaving it to dry properly, but it dus look nice ic3, u have seen the shit that sold on the street your fucked up exo looks,smell even better than street shit, so just get it properly dry fuck all this curing shite get it dry n get it gone.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

Not yet, but I believe it's on it's way possibly



Closetgardner said:


> I wanna try some dog too, think I'll germ 5 tmoro
> 
> So it's not available to the public


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Side by side closet ? Ill germ Tomoz too .


Sound mate, let's get it on! Lol. What do you veg/flower with mate?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

would that be a dogoff?



Closetgardner said:


> Sound mate, let's get it on! Lol. What do you veg/flower with mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> youve fucked the smell n taste with the fan blowing and not really leaving it to dry properly, but it dus look nice ic3, u have seen the shit that sold on the street your fucked up exo looks,smell even better than street shit, so just get it properly dry fuck all this curing shite get it dry n get it gone.


yeh im just setting my drying box bakup,, got a couple ounce in a paper bag and im putting the bulk on a mesh shelfe on my box since it dried the pe nicely


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

250 watt cfl mate then under 600mh 4 week veg straight from first root shows


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> would that be a dogoff?


Haha, or dogging lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> 250 watt cfl mate then under 600mh 4 week veg straight from first root shows


i only use cfl wen i just recice cuts to stableize em then under the hps for veg,, i MAY buy a MH fro veg,, wat would get better reults? 600mh or 600 hps? for veg? since im getting these cuts i may as well see, get myself out of teh NOOB grower bracket lol


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky how are you, still giving these jokers as good as you get I see


hello darling how are you, did i see a post from you with some sort of thing going on with your plants that are getting on your teets ? erm i think im being very nice but some just don't like what i say or call me a bull shitter, at the end of the day i don't give a hoot as i am being nice and if others don't like me then tuff shizzzz lols. hows your new home and hope all is well with you and yours  x



newuserlol said:


> What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???


newuserlol where is your mate the dragon ? as for lack of nitrogen no no no its not for me. all this cure shiz is for the ones that grow for them selfs im sure lol. 



The Yorkshireman said:


> Well it would help cut the cure time by having less chlorophyll to start with, if you don't cure and just dry and ship then it would have a less green/grassy taste.
> 
> On the flip side to that a lack of any nutrient in flower affects production, resin or weight.


 yes defo and thats not for me, ive let my bud go as soon as its had a quick dry and been told its lush and i know how to cure buds hhhmmm im like ye ok


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> 250 watt cfl mate then under 600mh 4 week veg straight from first root shows


Well it's safe to say you'll out grow me no probs. I only veg with 300w cfl, Fucking bird won't let me buy a 250mh this side of crimbo . I'm planning to put them under the hps for 12hrs of their veg time then the cfls for the other 6. Your in coco right? I'm in soil


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

Who here wants to play a game of rape?

No? That's the spirit!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

I called that Rape Advice Line earlier today. 

Unfortunately, it's only for victims.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

My wife was gang raped by a troupe of mime artists. 

They performed unspeakable acts on her.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yesterday, I told my workmate a joke about rape and he said, "Mate, if you think making jokes about rape is funny then you're wrong. My wife got raped and trust me, it's not funny."

Feeling slightly ashamed, I said, "Sorry. When did this happen?"

"Last week," he replied.

I paused for a moment.

"Behind the bus station?"

He said, "Yeah. Why?"

"Er... no reason."


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky how are you, still giving these jokers as good as you get I see





newuserlol said:


> What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???





The Yorkshireman said:


> Well it would help cut the cure time by having less chlorophyll to start with, if you don't cure and just dry and ship then it would have a less green/grassy taste.
> 
> On the flip side to that a lack of any nutrient in flower affects production, resin or weight.





IC3M4L3 said:


> i only use cfl wen i just recice cuts to stableize em then under the hps for veg,, i MAY buy a MH fro veg,, wat would get better reults? 600mh or 600 hps? for veg? since im getting these cuts i may as well see, get myself out of teh NOOB grower bracket lol



ic3 im not being funny but with all the info and yorky on your side why do you not know what temps to dry and why did you put a fan on them...yorky he is your mate why did you not give him the info, what are mates for ?

its this that fecks me right off, for fuck sake its the uk thread and it can be one very lush place to be but some times its like we are from all parts of the universe


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't wait to run the things ! Mite do medicane man mr nice


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 30, 2012)

good choice rolla is spose to be a very nice strain.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ic3 im not being funny but with all the info and yorky on your side why do you not know what temps to dry and why did you put a fan on them...yorky he is your mate why did you not give him the info, what are mates for ?
> 
> its this that fecks me right off, for fuck sake its the uk thread and it can be one very lush place to be but some times its like we are from all parts of the universe


YO BITCH! LISSTEN HERE!! lmao only joking luvvy

na if i keep asking then i wont learn! tbh i had no fucking clue that the fan couldnt be blwoing direct on the buds, lol my bad,, i jarred em up for 3 days and theyve denced bak up,

just been upto the attick and put all the bud on mesh shelves in my drying box, should have used it in the f irst place, AND NO the fan is not blwoing onto them lmao
day or so and its gone,, a few pals have said its got a fruity smell,, thats all good long as it dont smell of hay haha

its a leanrig process,, u remember u wantig to peice stems? same thing hun, PLUS yorkie dont reply to his texts the ig fucker! sambo either recently so i vbeen all on my lonesome, but i look at it this way , i now know wtf im doing so it WILL NOT happen again, the PE was perfect so i really shudda used the box for the exo divy cunt i am


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

I eared good things about it sambo a few sketchy reports but can't really fault the true white rhino and this was a hard choice to pick soo many strains to pick from but the rhino it is


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

My Exo and PE, day 2 of 12/12 gonna lollipop the PE this run and do 14 under a 6 and see what happens. Gotta squeeze as many as i can in cause in a few weeks the crosses need to be flipped as well.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 30, 2012)

How many plants total will you be running next Rolla?


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

3eyes said:


> Unlucky how are you, still giving these jokers as good as you get I see





newuserlol said:


> What's people thoughts on lack of nitrogen in the plant at the end bringing out n increasing flavour???





The Yorkshireman said:


> Well it would help cut the cure time by having less chlorophyll to start with, if you don't cure and just dry and ship then it would have a less green/grassy taste.
> 
> On the flip side to that a lack of any nutrient in flower affects production, resin or weight.





IC3M4L3 said:


> YO BITCH! LISSTEN HERE!! lmao only joking luvvy
> 
> na if i keep asking then i wont learn! tbh i had no fucking clue that the fan couldnt be blwoing direct on the buds, lol my bad,, i jarred em up for 3 days and theyve denced bak up,
> 
> ...


ic3 i put my hands on my face, if we ask and we are lucky we get told,we then put that in to practice and if all works out thats the way to go and its the way we learn... lots of good info on here but lots of shizz to and that don't help, its harder for me as my x use to sort all my shit out but now im on my own and only have the info i get on here, ive got plenty of good info of the ones that can see a damsel in distress, as for the rest...its just bull


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> i must say im likeing the PE so is half my estate! i want more goddamit! dont forget to text me busy nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Soon as they flip in a week soon as I cut down my others they will be in and so on if it don't make sence fuck it I'm smashed


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

like i say if you want some rooted clones of the blues just ask, i don't keep 20year old strains to my self, but im nice like that


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I eared good things about it sambo a few sketchy reports but can't really fault the true white rhino and this was a hard choice to pick soo many strains to pick from but the rhino it is


&#8203;you make it sound easy


----------



## indikat (Nov 30, 2012)

unlucky ... I was givven a fair amount of piss fer the BF V kush but ah jus like tha sleepy meds. I have had rubbish genetics and outstanding stuff from them so I jus got the bes fukka of 3 and split it down topping hard leaving the first 2 nodes and pegging out so she grows horizontally to fill a 10 gall (49 l ) smartie wiv my version of supersoil (any fukka no s were to get azomite?). I am in week 4 veg and evry thing is good, going for qual as is personal meds for pain relief, very impressed by your project.....keeps updated..


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

indikat said:


> unlucky ... I was givven a fair amount of piss fer the BF V kush but ah jus like tha sleepy meds. I have had rubbish genetics and outstanding stuff from them so I jus got the bes fukka of 3 and split it down topping hard leaving the first 2 nodes and pegging out so she grows horizontally to fill a 10 gall (49 l ) smartie wiv my version of supersoil (any fukka no s were to get azomite?). I am in week 4 veg and evry thing is good, going for qual as is personal meds for pain relief, very impressed by your project.....keeps updated..


why not keep it on the veg food, sorry its not a good day to chat with me as its the time off the month and some on here treat me like im a fecking packie asking for there grows........ im to gggrrrr sorry


----------



## indikat (Nov 30, 2012)

no probs laters


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

indikat said:


> no probs laters


&#8203;sorry, pm me in the week and we can chat


----------



## TicKle (Nov 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much weight lost compared to the resin production gained do you reckon I'd see by swapping the 400w HPS for a MH?
> 
> So instead of 600w HPS + 400w HPS it would be 600w HPS + 400w MH.


i use this, 400-MH and 600 (red) HPS, not dual spectrum, got 2 stages of perpetual, so the 'noobs' go the MH side, then 4 weeks later go to hps side  works a treat, they don't stretch under the MH side, which is a bonus, but giving them MH all way thru is 'supposed' to increase terpene production, i dont think the yield suffers too bad tbh.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone watch uk preppers on discovery lol, watched all the the yank ones and on average they have 50 odd guns and thousands of rounds of ammo, years supply of food and concrete bunkers. The brits have 177 air rifles 2 pork pies and a garden shed lmao. Seriously one birds packing lube and jonnys ffs, i mean if the shit hits the fan what goods that. Rather have a few tins of beans stashed personally.


----------



## TicKle (Nov 30, 2012)

the dude who moved to scandinavia or summat was best, he laughed at everyone who stored food, 'they just gunna get raided', he's right too, fuk it, I'm gunna lock myself in grow room, smoke myself stupid untill stocks are depleated, then go raid some preppers!!!!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Anyone watch uk preppers on discovery lol, watched all the the yank ones and on average they have 50 odd guns and thousands of rounds of ammo, years supply of food and concrete bunkers. The brits have 177 air rifles 2 pork pies and a garden shed lmao. Seriously one birds packing lube and jonnys ffs, i mean if the shit hits the fan what goods that. Rather have a few tins of beans stashed personally.



&#8203;lol pmsl, was in need of that, it was the pork pies in a garden shed that got me giggling


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2012)

Im thinking defence first lol, hes right in a way. Thos who aint got shit will come looking. That geezer really aint no better off unless he can defend whats his tho.


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im thinking defence first lol, hes right in a way. Thos who aint got shit will come looking. That geezer really aint no better off unless he can defend whats his tho.


&#8203;did he have some gravy or is that just a northern thing lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 30, 2012)

evening fuckers! how shit goin?


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Unlucky is on 1 !! Haha ! Fuck work in 6 hours got to stop smoking this shit auto pilot for 3 hours ain't good in the morning !


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> evening fuckers! how shit goin?


shit.............................................


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Unlucky is on 1 !! Haha ! Fuck work in 6 hours got to stop smoking this shit auto pilot for 3 hours ain't good in the morning !


&#8203;im not on 1 im just on as simple as that


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheers for sharing unlucky... :/ Hard to know how to follow that eh!

Time for bed I think anyway. I've been busy this evening...I'm off to India for christmas soon, so I've taken down my grow stuff, packed it all away and am getting psyched for a few weeks of charas and sunshine rather than weed and rain. Bring it onnnnn! Can't wait to get out of this place for winter!


----------



## unlucky (Nov 30, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Cheers for sharing unlucky... :/ Hard to know how to follow that eh!
> 
> Time for bed I think anyway. I've been busy this evening...I'm off to India for christmas soon, so I've taken down my grow stuff, packed it all away and am getting psyched for a few weeks of charas and sunshine rather than weed and rain. Bring it onnnnn! Can't wait to get out of this place for winter!



its ok i will tell you every month if you want pmsl, have fun out there and like you say its got to be better in the sun than all this rain, im thinking of getting a boat to go to the shops in lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 1, 2012)

i think periods are just a excuse to be a moody miserable argument bitch now im not talking bout u unlucky more me missus she a moody cunt 26weeks of the year! week before the period and week on it!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2425672View attachment 2425673View attachment 2425674View attachment 2425675
> 
> My Exo and PE, day 2 of 12/12 gonna lollipop the PE this run and do 14 under a 6 and see what happens. Gotta squeeze as many as i can in cause in a few weeks the crosses need to be flipped as well.


gotta say m8 but them plants are looking a touch stretched, not gangly mess's but deffo a abit stretched too many under the light???


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> gotta say m8 but them plants are looking a touch stretched, not gangly mess's but deffo a abit stretched too many under the light???


You must talking about the 4 exo, yeah i'd say they are actually looking like a gangly mess lol. Not much stretch tho, node space less than inch but they are looking a bit naked (not much foliage) which looks like they have had a good stretch. They've been under a 600mh which is about 6" above them so hopefully they start fillin out, theres only 4 to a 6 so plenty of room for them, i'll know more in a week or so wtf there doing lol. The pe will be nothing but sticks of bud so an oz per plant will do nicely.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah the exo deffo jim should be much tighter node spacing they looked stretched m8, even the pe a touch my 2 under a 600 are much tighter node spacing.

Am about to flip em 2 pe in 10ltr messpots opps I ment airpots fucking things, and 1 large exo in a 20ltr airpot under a 600 in a 1.2mtr tent.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 1, 2012)

Were u not goin to gve DWC a go Sambo?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

I think this is from veggin under t5s and them being too far away, gotta be right ontop with them and my girls aint been. Im seeing the difference on these crosses, they've been under t5s and are sitting 1" under the tubes and look better for it. Im running a slack operation at the min mate haha, got alot of shit happining what with house move comming up, and getting all my shit wrapped up by a certain time, really shouldnt have popped 30 odd beans cause i might as well have a broom up my arse so i can sweep the floor with everyting ive got happening lol. Its a case of get what i can within the next 3months max cause it gotta shut up shop then no if's or buts about it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

Im rehydrating 140ltrs of coco today hope thats enough cause i cant be arsed to soak anymore.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 1, 2012)

fucking heatings broke shit...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning peeps.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

mornin! thinking of going dam for 2 nights this month found a few ok deals but i want a cheap and cheerfull hotel in the center of dam... any 1 know of any?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning guys.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

and also would i be beter goin on a weekend or does it not matter what days i go???


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Wouldn't the travel costs be cheaper through the week spoonie? It would count as off-peak travel during the week mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> fucking heatings broke shit...


Check ya pressure mate mine had turned off this morn Mrs woke me up sayin it's freezing I noticed the pressure was down to Zero so I just let some more in an reset it it's sound now mate, god knows why it happened I put it down to the cold. ..we got any bummers in the house? Lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

Me an the Mrs have been to dam in the week an much preferred it was no way near as busy........


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

My boiler done the same during the week mate, the water pressure dropped to 0.6bar and wouldn't fire up. Long story short, it just needed more water pumped into it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> My boiler done the same during the week mate, the water pressure dropped to 0.6bar and wouldn't fire up. Long story short, it just needed more water pumped into it.


Yeh had to do it a couple a times last year mate come winter what causes it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

Yorky to your reply last night mate nice 1, I always work in the 12/12 time frame not the flowering 1 so is kinda hard to judge size an how for there gone, lookin spot on for 5 weeks matey...


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

It happened to me cos, I let my gas run out, but the heating timer was still pumping water through the heating system. So I figure, with the gas being off and the cold water still being pumped around the system it empties the boiler reducing the pressure.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

Fed the girls last an the psycho has had another little swell calyxs look like there gunna pop an the buds are gutted a bluey purple tinge to um so that's cheered me up but the little lemon looks no where near done could do with a extra week at least but no go so it's comin down at 9 should still be sound tho.....both had there last feed of batshit an Topmax last night 5days till chop


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Wouldn't the travel costs be cheaper through the week spoonie? It would count as off-peak travel during the week mate


Yeah mate, i found a package settin off on a tuesday for 2 nights (flights and accomodation) £150.
or there is one settin off on friday for 2 nights for £205.
just wondering if its still good night life and shit during the week, will be mostly geting stoned.... obviously, but wanna go out one night and have a wee drink aswell. 
and i wanted a hotel slap bang in the center.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Anytime I've went to the dam, I just done the cruise from Newcastle. Next year I'm going for a proper trip


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky to your reply last night mate nice 1, I always work in the 12/12 time frame not the flowering 1 so is kinda hard to judge size an how for there gone, lookin spot on for 5 weeks matey...


Nothing against your personal methods Pukka (each to their own) but using the 12/12 time as guide is flawed as it's subjective.

If you flip a plant 12/12 it doesn't start flowering straight away, it takes a good 10-14 days or so for the plant to go through the transition between veg and flower.
When a seedbank lists a strain as being an 8 week flowerer it means exactly that, 8 weeks flowering and not 8 weeks 12/12.
All strains take a different amount of time to go through the transition and stretch so 12/12 can never be accurate. 

People not thinking logically and pulling 8 week strains after 8 weeks 12/12 is what causes most growers to have substandard results.

On Tuesday these will have had 6 weeks 12/12 but they certainly won't be finished for at least another 5 weeks, one will take longer than that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fed the girls last an the psycho has had another little swell calyxs look like there gunna pop an the buds are gutted a bluey purple tinge to um so that's cheered me up but the little lemon looks no where near done could do with a extra week at least but no go so it's comin down at 9 should still be sound tho.....both had there last feed of batshit an Topmax last night 5days till chop


Found the same on my psycho pukka, a bit of bluey purple in the last week or so, mostly on the leaves tho, it was gettin a bit cold the last week or two


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

i always thought the 24 hrs dark reset the plants internal clock therby faster flowering start? i mean they have a natural veg in 12-12 anyways even from seed but 2 weeks? really?

and i dont give a shit wat them times on the seedbanks sites says all horseshit to me

mornign bitches! house to meself wifes taken wee one to a xmas party!! WOOHOOO commando pokeybumwanks for the fatwernoon it is¬ u know commando leg up on the kicthen side and bash away


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i always thought the 24 hrs dark reset the plants internal clock therby faster flowering start? i mean they have a natural veg in 12-12 anyways even from seed but 2 weeks? really?


Plants don't have internal clocks, it's all about hormones.

Giving 24-48 hours dark before 12/12 flip could theoretically shorten the transition period slightly but it still won't make the plant form buds any quicker, that transitional stretch and shape change of the plant before forming buds can't be eliminated. Like I say it's all about the build up of hormones, nute companys talking about "sending signals" and "tricking plants" is all marketing bollocks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Shit, I forgot how much bong smoke stings when you cough it out of your nose!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit, I forgot how much bong smoke stings when you cough it out of your nose!


lol u fuknut!! how old are ya! wats next buckets in the bath???? draineys? lol

wat day u thinking on popping over?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

afternoon Bacchinalians , bit rough today but got ma plants chopped last nite, not gonna bea great yeild, the bloody tent was far too cold be lucky if i pull an oz and a half per plant. fuck it ive another 7 due chopped anyway so i'll be more than fine for chrimbo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> afternoon Bacchinalians , bit rough today but got ma plants chopped last nite, not gonna bea great yeild, the bloody tent was far too cold be lucky if i pull an oz and a half per plant. fuck it ive another 7 due chopped anyway so i'll be more than fine for chrimbo.


i checked on mine i n a jar i left open,, thers a fruity smell and theyve tightened sumwhat,, MEH u live and learm!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u fuknut!! how old are ya! wats next buckets in the bath???? draineys? lol
> 
> wat day u thinking on popping over?


Eya mate, I've hit roadcones in whelie bins off my tits on Molly enough times back in the day!

Plus the birds doing a day shift and I've got fuck all to do all day but water the plants and do the washing up, so I'm getting wasted and can't get big enough lids for rapid delivery in my bubble pipe.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i checked on mine i n a jar i left open,, thers a fruity smell and theyve tightened sumwhat,, MEH u live and learm!



wot do you mean mate? are you curing them? or are you doing sumthin different?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

any one kno about the botel in amsterdam and if its in a good location?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> any one kno about the botel in amsterdam and if its in a good location?


Anything related to the Dam talk to DST, he lives there!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Windows open, bass up.

[video=youtube;-jeSrMFABw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-jeSrMFABw8[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anything related to the Dam talk to DST, he lives there!


sweet ill have a word when hes about


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

That Romeo Dunn is good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That Romeo Dunn is good


I'm an 'Asher D' fan myself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> wot do you mean mate? are you curing them? or are you doing sumthin different?


yueh ive no choice, i had the fan blwoing at them directly so lost all denceness, had em in jard 3 days to even out the moisture again,, like dst said but in jars rather than a bag, then i put em on shelves in my drying box with circulating air after theyd tighteend bak up,, they seemed kinda well damp in the jars wen the moisture had even oud so i put em in box so i dont get mould!
il chek em tonite should have dried enough to go bak in jars for a week or less

ordering me coco on moday yorkie m8 so after weds would be fine! if thats ok,, if not lemmi know il catch a lift over to your end,, il try anwyays


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Is Asher d the guy on the right? Cos that's who I ment llf


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Is Asher d the guy on the right? Cos that's who I ment llf


He's the guy in the middle, he was in 'get rich quick or die trying' and 'top boy' among other things.





Asher D.

[video=youtube;nsIFOFyQS6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nsIFOFyQS6g[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

fuk me enough of the nigger talk PLZ


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ordering me coco on monday yorkie m8 so after weds would be fine! if thats ok


I did tell you they're in soil mate.

And I think you personally would do far better in soil anyway.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Aye that's who I ment lol. Romeo is the pretty boy one ain't he? Bit full of himself...nah don't like him


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye that's who I ment lol. Romeo is the pretty boy one ain't he? Bit full of himself...nah don't like him


Yeah, Romeo's the pretty boy! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did tell you they're in soil mate.
> 
> And I think you personally would do far better in soil anyway.


umm,, ok will my currant nutes work in soil? and its the john innes number 2 stuff i need rite? best order sum stockings too for round the airpots

u got a ebay link for it matey


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Check ya pressure mate mine had turned off this morn Mrs woke me up sayin it's freezing I noticed the pressure was down to Zero so I just let some more in an reset it it's sound now mate, god knows why it happened I put it down to the cold. ..we got any bummers in the house? Lol


na ukka nuthing working mate,the gas boys cumming on monday,need to cook loads and loads of bacon,lol for the smell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm,, ok will my currant nutes work in soil? and its the john innes number 2 stuff i need rite? best order sum stockings too for round the airpots
> 
> u got a ebay link for it matey


No fuck that John Innes shite off, never grow weed in garden centre soil.

This is the stuff that mine are in at the moment and it's damn good gear. Very airy, almost as light as coco.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLAGRON-LIGHT-MIX-ORGANIC-SOIL-50L-GIVES-TOTAL-CONTROL-AMAZING-RESULTS-/180942490870?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a21034cf6&_uhb=1

The nutes you have will work yes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Sod the neighbours, I'm in an oldschool mood.


Wait for the whistle....

[video=youtube;AMjl1OHILLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=AMjl1OHILLU[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 1, 2012)

that plant magics good like,i got it coz there was no all mix,its quite light to


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 1, 2012)

shitting it my boilers next to the growroom lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Can you not stick your plants through your bedroom while the guys in doc? 

Tune yorkie!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> shitting it my boilers next to the growroom lol


mine is too m8,, reight behind it, shit i vent into the attick and the workemn wer up ther and they never noticed, ther looking at the job not your junk in the attick!

so thats 50 litres then yorkie? do i need perlite or anything or just that? first soil grow so ur gunna have to give a brother sum help!lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

It's easier than coco ic3, a lot more forgiving too


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont like all that nigger shit but top boy gets me going everytime i watch it


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine is too m8,, reight behind it, shit i vent into the attick and the workemn wer up ther and they never noticed, ther looking at the job not your junk in the attick!
> 
> so thats 50 litres then yorkie? do i need perlite or anything or just that? first soil grow so ur gunna have to give a brother sum help!lol


iv no fan or filter yet tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> It's easier than coco ic3, a lot more forgiving too


yeh ive been reading that u can do soil/coco mix with perlite too,, dunno if thats any good like, and diffrent feeds than canna, i got all canna here but i was talking to sum1 about sum other plant food,, comes in boxes and u get like tons of feeds wen u mix it up,, more organic i think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so thats 50 litres then yorkie? do i need perlite or anything or just that? first soil grow so ur gunna have to give a brother sum help!lol


Eye it's a 50 litre sack and doesn't need any perlite, if you want some perlite I can give you some though I've a 50l sack in the garage that'll take me years to use.

If you do exactly what I say you'll have donkey dicks of stinking purp no worrys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye it's a 50 litre sack.
> 
> If you do exactly what I say you'll have donkey dicks of stinking purp no worrys.


yeh ul have to walk me thru this one bruv! so yes that mean u have to answer your texts!!








you been fixing cars again yorkie?

wat size tights u think il need to go over 10 litre airpots?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Just the size you wear will do for them ic3 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ul have to walk me thru this one bruv! so yes that mean u have to answer your texts!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My phone's been fucked for over a year, I can't send text's. I'll get you the house number like I've been meaning to.

I don't think you'll get tight's that big mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

IC3 get yourself a bag of soil, one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIO-BIZZ-BIOBIZZ-BIO-GROW-ORGANIC-PLANT-FOOD-500ml-/280686591595?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a397e6b&_uhb=1

one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-ELEMENTS-CALCIUM-CA-1-LITRE-/140724989252?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20c3dced44&_uhb=1

one of these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1KG-EPSOM-SALTS-100-BP-FCC-GRADE-FOR-BATHING-BODY-USE-/150823942109?pt=UK_HeathBeauty_BathShowCons_RL&hash=item231dceb7dd&_uhb=1

...and I'll give you the rest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;GfMtTOEFuwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GfMtTOEFuwE[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Yorkie did you buy that tricontanol stuff?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yorkie did you buy that tricontanol stuff?


No mate, next time.

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/271103708454?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0

I'm thinking about doing a full 1m square scrog with the purp and that, should be epic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;l2KZoWLot0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=l2KZoWLot0g[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

I got some smelly cherry x 2toke freebies with my dog, I would love to try the stuff. But I'll wait and see what you think about it first lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm either gonna do a big scrog with it or 4 plants in 10l airpots for a side by side, 2 with and 2 without.

I'll most probably go balls deep and do the scrog under 1000w with 25ppm of tria.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Does it need to be dissolved in alcohol first?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes.

Dissolve the Triacontanol in iso and then dilute the iso in 1 litre of water.

Spray your plant in early veg (4-5 nodes) until it starts to run off and drip from the leaves, reapply daily or twice daily until all the solution has been used. 

You use 1 litre of 25ppm Tria solution per plant and from the peer reviewed agro papers that seems to be a fucking big dose, despite the ebay seller (and other sources I've seen) advising it be dosed at that.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nothing against your personal methods Pukka (each to their own) but using the 12/12 time as guide is flawed as it's subjective.
> 
> If you flip a plant 12/12 it doesn't start flowering straight away, it takes a good 10-14 days or so for the plant to go through the transition between veg and flower.
> When a seedbank lists a strain as being an 8 week flowerer it means exactly that, 8 weeks flowering and not 8 weeks 12/12.
> ...





Mastergrow said:


> Found the same on my psycho pukka, a bit of bluey purple in the last week or so, mostly on the leaves tho, it was gettin a bit cold the last week or two


It's only flawed if you do what you say mate an chop a plant at what the seedbank says an chop when it's not done like I said I only go 12/12 as a time frame so I no where I'm at an can work out what I'm using when. an the plants get chopped when there done no matter what any fucker says plus I'm growing the psycho which is 9 week "12/12" and the lemon which is 10+....

@mg yeh mate I was thinkin it's the cold temps looks nice I'll try an get a decent pic soon....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> It's only flawed if you do what you say mate an chop a plant at what the seedbank says an chop when it's not done like I said I only go 12/12 as a time frame so I no where I'm at an can work out what I'm using when. an the plants get chopped when there done no matter what any fucker says plus I'm growing the psycho which is 9 week "12/12" and the lemon which is 10+..


I was just using the seedbank thing as an example.

If I tell you that my plant has had 5 weeks of 12/12 you don't actually know how long it takes to complete the flower cycle unless I tell you how long it took to go through the stretch/transition stage. As the stretch/transition stage can be manipulated slightly first pistils to done is accurate and why I don't use the 12/12 reference, I completely understand your point of view though.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Does it need to be dissolved in alcohol first?


i definetly do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 get yourself a bag of soil, one of these...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIO-BIZZ-BIOBIZZ-BIO-GROW-ORGANIC-PLANT-FOOD-500ml-/280686591595?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a397e6b&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


 ok matey il order the soil and epson on monday and the rest on thrusday,

left about a q in a jar with lid open over night seems to have dried well,, while teh semll aint all that the buds are pretty tight and iits menna be ok,(gave a joint to sum1) so il hae a joint shortly and tell u if ive really fooked it up or not,

yorkie get me that fooking number, ive only waited a moon so far lmao

off to watch batman

see ya


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

ive had the bird and the kids stayin with me for the last 3 days, 4 of us in a one bedroom flat and she asks 'when are you gonna move in with us?'......????? GET YERSELF TAE FUCK, ahm losing the fuckin will to live as it is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Tell you need your space to study mate.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

Charlie Sheen has bought a farm

E, line, E, line, hoe.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was just using the seedbank thing as an example.
> 
> If I tell you that my plant has had 5 weeks of 12/12 you don't actually know how long it takes to complete the flower cycle unless I tell you how long it took to go through the stretch/transition stage. As the stretch/transition stage can be manipulated slightly first pistils to done is accurate and why I don't use the 12/12 reference, I completely understand your point of view though.


If you tell me how long you plants been "flowering" I'd still not no when it's done its your plant an pheno so it's who's guess when it's done till youve grown it out, an if you told me it took say 6weeks to flower then were banking on me deciding when to start counting it as flower which could be different to you if you told me how long 12/12 I could get it bang on to the day as you an still then I might not think it's done its our own preferences when it's ready how you like ya high.....


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tell you need your space to study mate.


lol, great minds!! thats what i said, my degree will take 4 years and after that i'll probably go and do post-grad stuff.....think i could maybe palm her off for about the next 15 years or so....by that time the kids will have moved out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If you tell me how long you plants been "flowering" I'd still not no when it's done its your plant an pheno so it's who's guess when it's done till youve grown it out, an if you told me it took say 6weeks to flower then were banking on me deciding when to start counting it as flower which could be different to you if you told me how long 12/12 I could get it bang on to the day as you an still then I might not think it's done its our own preferences when it's ready how you like ya high.....


Exactly, nobody knows until I've done it but everybodys growing styles are different so if it turns out to be an 8 weeker and I tell you it takes 8 weeks to flower then that takes out any wiggle room for personal style. 
If for example you say to me the Exo takes 9 weeks 12/12 but it actually takes 7 weeks to flower and 2 weeks to go through the stretch, If then I can manipulate the stretch/transitional stage by a week I know I can have it done in 8.

It's just me and about giving a more informed timeframe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Cheeky 2 tone cola.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

That's a stunning looking plant yorkie!!! The pink tinge to it makes it great eye candy!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

The whole buds are going to go redish purple, the same colour as a Wilkinson's bag. lol

Fresh calyx are green but as they get older they change colour.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Am I right in thinking that's a smelly cherry x?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

Still a snip of that hangin about yorky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

x Las's Lemon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Still a snip of that hangin about yorky?


Eye mate, it's a little small though.

Needs a bit of growth before it goes in the fairys box.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine is x 2toke, I hope mine gets a nice color on it


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much weight lost compared to the resin production gained do you reckon I'd see by swapping the 400w HPS for a MH?
> 
> So instead of 600w HPS + 400w HPS it would be 600w HPS + 400w MH.


i know this was yesterday mate but why dont you put some of those uvb reptiglow bulbs in there if your after more resin production? ive seen some good grows with people using them. when i get enough cash ill be getting a set of these
light unit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exo-Terra-Light-Unit-2-x-40W-Repti-Glo-Eletronic-Lamp-Controller-/180757997095?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item2a16042627
bulbs
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exo-Terra-Repti-Glo-10-0-UV-Tube-40W-42-PT2174-Reptile-/270568799900?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3eff283e9c


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

Tell her to keep me in mind then mate......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Tell her to keep me in mind then mate......


She's all ready labelled the box mate, job done.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i know this was yesterday mate but why dont you put some of those uvb reptiglow bulbs in there if your after more resin production? ive seen some good grows with people using them. when i get enough cash ill be getting a set of these
> light unit
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exo-Terra-Light-Unit-2-x-40W-Repti-Glo-Eletronic-Lamp-Controller-/180757997095?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item2a16042627
> bulbs
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exo-Terra-Repti-Glo-10-0-UV-Tube-40W-42-PT2174-Reptile-/270568799900?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item3eff283e9c


I probably will at some point but as I'm all ways doing something "at some point" I thought I could use what I had, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Mine is x 2toke, I hope mine gets a nice color on it


I'd say you've a damn good chance.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 1, 2012)

i might be able to get enough together to get the one set in time for my next run. i can do a side by side to see the difference then


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 1, 2012)

Iso hash its fucking hassle making it what with the fumes, its hassle handleing it sticks to every fucking fing! And its hassle smoking it put too much in a j n it don't smoke right.

Bubble hash or gumby again next time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I think this is from veggin under t5s and them being too far away, gotta be right ontop with them and my girls aint been. Im seeing the difference on these crosses, they've been under t5s and are sitting 1" under the tubes and look better for it. Im running a slack operation at the min mate haha, got alot of shit happining what with house move comming up, and getting all my shit wrapped up by a certain time, really shouldnt have popped 30 odd beans cause i might as well have a broom up my arse so i can sweep the floor with everyting ive got happening lol. Its a case of get what i can within the next 3months max cause it gotta shut up shop then no if's or buts about it.


Where ya moving to n why ya giving up growing?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Iso hash its fucking hassle making it what with the fumes, its hassle handleing it sticks to every fucking fing! And its hassle smoking it put too much in a j n it don't smoke right.
> 
> Bubble hash or gumby again next time.


I think DST was on with trying dry ice?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll be fucked if I'm filling the bucket a fresh, the plants are getting fed with this bong water.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Iso hash its fucking hassle making it what with the fumes, its hassle handleing it sticks to every fucking fing! And its hassle smoking it put too much in a j n it don't smoke right.
> 
> Bubble hash or gumby again next time.


I'm just bouta start makin a bit of gumby, I think it's one of the easiest ways.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol what's gumby?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2012)

dura72 said:


> lol, great minds!! thats what i said, my degree will take 4 years and after that i'll probably go and do post-grad stuff.....think i could maybe palm her off for about the next 15 years or so....by that time the kids will have moved out.


Out of interest do you get any kind of funding? just that im looking at doing a course to re-train n thought id ask lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

Just spent 5hrs potting up and watering, am fucked lol.

@sae, im going up north the land of the fairys lmao, more for ya money that way thinking shropshire way something out in the sticks with some land for chickens and goats lol. Gotta shut up when i have viewings mate, cant have a tent full of exo in me garage and show people around lol, although id like too the idea of shutting down for a bit is good as i could do with a little break but on the other hand its no £ for a while.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

Jimmy Shropshire? Up north?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Jimmy Shropshire? Up north?


Yeah, for me it is lol. Ive never lived anywhere further than north london.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

Tell a lie, lived in tidworth for few years when i was a nipper lol.

Edit thats actually further south lol thought it was further north, oh well it was a long time ago lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

You're about as southern as Dura is northern then, lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're about as southern as Dura is northern then, lol.


Yeah mate, spent a good few years living down on the solent so thats south for ya lol. Im an army brat and moved about alot mainly in the south and abroad. Familys either from pompey or east london so thats where ive spent most my days. The idea going futher than north dont really appeal to me but her indoors is from that way and ya seem to get alot more for your cash that way so nice little village somewhere will do nicely.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah mate, spent a good few years living down on the solent so thats south for ya lol. Im an army brat and moved about alot mainly in the south and abroad. Familys either from pompey or east london so thats where ive spent most my days. The idea going futher than north dont really appeal to me but her indoors is from that way and ya seem to get alot more for your cash that way so nice little village somewhere will do nicely.


I've a 2 bed terrace in Burnley you can have for 30.000, lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've a 2 bed terrace in Burnley you can have for 30.000, lol.


Lol, i'll pass mate lf you dont mind, wouldnt last 5 fuckin mins there. Im liking Wales, gotta just bring the wife round to that idea, she said no to the Highlands which i quite fancied so wales may be a possibility. Ill go anywhere really as long as its in the sticks i really dont mind.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just spent 5hrs potting up and watering, am fucked lol.
> 
> @sae, im going up north the land of the fairys lmao, more for ya money that way thinking shropshire way something out in the sticks with some land for chickens and goats lol. Gotta shut up when i have viewings mate, cant have a tent full of exo in me garage and show people around lol, although id like too the idea of shutting down for a bit is good as i could do with a little break but on the other hand its no £ for a while.


You bastard thats what i wanna do lmao, move out to the country and get a smallholding going! Well if ya need any help when you arrive gimme a shout lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 1, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> You bastard thats what i wanna do lmao, move out to the country and get a smallholding going! Well if ya need any help when you arrive gimme a shout lol


Haha yeah i like the idea, something ive wanted to do for a while, now the wifes on a work from home contract and im self employed lol, we aint tied to anywhere so anything is a possible option. She just has to go to the odd meeting from time to time and can stay over in a hotel when she does. So been looking all over the uk as to where to settle down, south is what id like but theres no doubting the north is much better when it comes to getting somewhere with an acre or two.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha yeah i like the idea, something ive wanted to do for a while, now the wifes on a work from home contract and im self employed lol, we aint tied to anywhere so anything is a possible option. She just has to go to the odd meeting from time to time and can stay over in a hotel when she does. So been looking all over the uk as to where to settle down, south is what id like but theres no doubting the north is much better when it comes to getting somewhere with an acre or two.


Well hopefully i will be following in your tracks at some point in the next 10-20 years lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Dec 1, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> mornin! thinking of going dam for 2 nights this month found a few ok deals but i want a cheap and cheerfull hotel in the center of dam... any 1 know of any?


Check out the Winston. It's cheap and whacky, and bang in the centre of town. Tends to get booked up fast though. Alternatively, try the smoker friendly hotel. Can't remember it's name, but it'll pop up if you google it. There aren't many smoker friendly hotels!

Edit: Think it's called the hemp hotel. Also gets booked up fast though, cos its only small. Or perhaps try the funky chicken..not sure of the ££ on that one tho


----------



## dura72 (Dec 1, 2012)

well im off to the pub to see my mates band, The Poachers, great laugh, lots of songs about hangovers and whiskey, then theres a stone roses/oasis tribute band after. should be good.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

wel seems the weed is FINALLY ready.
that 3 days in the jars did wonders! tyhen the dry box,, shoulda just dne that in the first place, im happy at 160's all day long.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 1, 2012)

If it's the same stone roses an oasis tribute I seen in Sheff dura there fuckin good mate was like I was back at the arena watching oasis live lol

Have a good un. ..


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 1, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think DST was on with trying dry ice?


i seen a youtube vid with the dry ice and bubblebags, looked abit fake the amount of kief that was coming out the bag??? and its not easy to get small amounts of dry ice.



Mastergrow said:


> I'm just bouta start makin a bit of gumby, I think it's one of the easiest ways.


made that few times, some wicked hash and just so simple and easy. Thats some gumby made ages ago fink that ball weighed 7g it was done in 2 batchs and there was another 7g was the 1st time id made or smoked it, was very impressed.


----------



## unlucky (Dec 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i think periods are just a excuse to be a moody miserable argument bitch now im not talking bout u unlucky more me missus she a moody cunt 26weeks of the year! week before the period and week on it!


................................................................................. ggggggrrrr


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Check out the Winston. It's cheap and whacky, and bang in the centre of town. Tends to get booked up fast though. Alternatively, try the smoker friendly hotel. Can't remember it's name, but it'll pop up if you google it. There aren't many smoker friendly hotels!
> 
> Edit: Think it's called the hemp hotel. Also gets booked up fast though, cos its only small. Or perhaps try the funky chicken..not sure of the ££ on that one tho


yeah the winston looks spot on mate cheers for that (they have rooms available aswell  )


----------



## unlucky (Dec 1, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i seen a youtube vid with the dry ice and bubblebags, looked abit fake the amount of kief that was coming out the bag??? and its not easy to get small amounts of dry ice.
> 
> 
> 
> made that few times, some wicked hash and just so simple and easy. Thats some gumby made ages ago fink that ball weighed 7g it was done in 2 batchs and there was another 7g was the 1st time id made or smoked it, was very impressed.



lol look at the whisk at the back, you don't need them. yorky told me how to make it without being that hard and all you need is a spoon, i made some and your right it is easy and not a bad little smoke. its better than binning my trim...will defo make gumby after every chop down


----------



## MajorCoco (Dec 1, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah the winston looks spot on mate cheers for that (they have rooms available aswell  )


No probs. I stayed there about 10 years ago when a group of us went..we got a well cheap deal on a big room. It was a wicked place, though we were allowed to smoke in the bar back then.
One of the couples decided to get an "art room" to themselves, and it basically was a room with a mirror on the ceiling and hardcore porn paintings on the wall. Anal watercolours, that sort of thing. Funny as fuck. Think they may have toned down the "speciality art" rooms a bit since!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 1, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> No probs. I stayed there about 10 years ago when a group of us went..we got a well cheap deal on a big room. It was a wicked place, though we were allowed to smoke in the bar back then.
> One of the couples decided to get an "art room" to themselves, and it basically was a room with a mirror on the ceiling and hardcore porn paintings on the wall. Anal watercolours, that sort of thing. Funny as fuck. Think they may have toned down the "speciality art" rooms a bit since!!


yeah sounds pritty fuckin mental on the hotel discription ha ha... my kinda place lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2012)

so i set about putting the tree up. plugged the lights in and no light. i was looking for a 3mp plug to check the fuse when my lass says have you not gone through them to check for a loosely screwed one. i was half way down the lights when i realised the were push pull, i'd snapped half of them out he fittings.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i set about putting the tree up. plugged the lights in and no light. i was looking for a 3mp plug to check the fuse when my lass says have you not gone through them to check for a loosely screwed one. i was half way down the lights when i realised the were push pull, i'd snapped half of them out he fittings.


lol u fucking nobjockey!! rofl

so did u get em working or is it a case of them being don'd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh aye they're cattled now man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oh aye they're cattled now man.


gotta do my fuckers too,, im thinking of buying new tree soon as i sell this weed,, thinking black, maybe white,, thew ifesthinking real! fucking hate council estates all the wifes are in compettion for fuks sake and it aint cheap!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha I did the same once.. Except snapped the first one right out.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

I am a misreable cunt at Xmas, we just decorate one of the plants in the house....fukkin Xmas tree production ruining nature imo. There are loads of Dutch who get a little bit of land in Scotland, plant a shit load of trees, then chop em and sell em at Xmas. We pay like 50-75 euro for a real tree. And they are not that big. Bah humbug...


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2012)

CO2 extract, smells gash, melts to liquid when you fire it up, can't say the smoke is any better than erl. I guess it depends what goes into it. Clean high though.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

What's the best way to smoke the extract D? Spread on a rizla n in a joint if ya put too much on don't burn right, the stickiness dus me nut in too within seconds of being out the freezer its impossible to work with fucking fing.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2012)

I just blob a bit ontop of ye olde bong lad. But aye, spread thinly enough on the rizla works for me too.

If you are weighing it out and freeze it before you do, when you take it out the freezer, a little tip, get some ice cold water (with ice cubes in as well) and drop the bit you are working with in there, it will keep it solid and easier to work with.....just takes bits off under the water and add them to whatever you are weighing out. Simples


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 2, 2012)

hows everyone on this cold sunday morning then?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Fucking shattered! Missus just woke me up, grrrr! I hate Sunday's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> and its not easy to get small amounts of dry ice.


http://www.chillistick.com/shop


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Yorkie any chance you can give me instructions on how to make Gumby plz mate. That pic last night looked good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

The gumby pic isn't mine mate, I'm a bubble man myself.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2427588Hi lads a wee group shot for yas,rest on my journal,and a pic of my snake lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

I know mate, unlucky says you know how to make it though that's why I asked. Do you basically just mix all your trim with ice water, strain it into a glass dish, siphon the water out and leave the gunk in the bottom to dry and it's done?


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 2, 2012)

Youtube m8 gumby hash search and you will find lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol look at the whisk at the back, you don't need them. yorky told me how to make it without being that hard and all you need is a spoon


.........


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I know mate, unlucky says you know how to make it though that's why I asked. Do you basically just mix all your trim with ice water, strain it into a glass dish, siphon the water out and leave the gunk in the bottom to dry and it's done?


Maye look up youtube for gumby hash, you'll know the one when u get it, there's a wee silly tune playin along with it and the little gumby mans in there too. Sounds stupid I know but look it up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I know mate, unlucky says you know how to make it though that's why I asked. Do you basically just mix all your trim with ice water, strain it into a glass dish, siphon the water out and leave the gunk in the bottom to dry and it's done?


How much trim have you got?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

A good deal on a bubble bag set, they're worth having over not and they should last years.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-5-GALLON-5gal-5-BAG-HERBAL-HASH-EXTRACT-Kit-Micron-Specific-220-160-90-73-25-/281030365604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416eb711a4


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got 4 Ziploc freezer bags full of trim mate. Sound lads I'll check youtube, I just thought the banks would call it something else and I'd have no chance of finding it lol.
Cheers fir the link yorkie, I thought those bags cost hundreds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I know mate, unlucky says you know how to make it though that's why I asked. Do you basically just mix all your trim with ice water, strain it into a glass dish, siphon the water out and leave the gunk in the bottom to dry and it's done?


You could mix all your trim up with cold water, strain it through a pair of tights into a bowl and then pour that bowl of liquid through a coffee filter and keep what the filter catches.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Sound that sounds idiot proof lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I thought those bags cost hundreds


Yeah if you buy fucking Subcool's, lol.

I got mine for 18 quid with the pressing mat but that was a couple of years ago, 25-30 notes is about right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Sound that sounds idiot proof lol



If you do it like that don't stretch the tights too much, the less stretch the better.

The more you squeeze and stretch the holes in the tights the more vegetable matter you'll get in your hash because the holes in the tight material are too large to only let the resin glands through.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 2, 2012)

when you making it cg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Buy tights with a higher 'Denier' number, they'll be a tighter weave.

2-3 quid Primark, lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 2, 2012)

A use a sieve fuck wastin ma tights lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Need em for a Wed's night Scotia? lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2012)

morning peps. gonna book my trip to dam tomorrow... can you belive it benn smoking weed 10 years and still aint been to the dam i feel ashamed to call myself a stoner!


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> when you making it cg


Thinking of making it just now but 2oz of trim will probs only make a gram or two. I might keep what I've got and add it to the trim from my next harvest at new year and make a load then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> morning peps. gonna book my trip to dam tomorrow... can you belive it benn smoking weed 10 years and still aint been to the dam i feel ashamed to call myself a stoner!


I've been smoking 18 years and I haven't been either.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been smoking 18 years and I haven't been either.


wow need to step it up yorki lol
wanna try bring some shit back but jus unsure how to go about it..... nd no it aint gettin plug'd lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been 4 times twice we lads when I was 17 an 18 an twice with the Mrs.....the 2 trips with the lads I was that fucked both times I can't remember fuck all, all my memories have merged to 1 hazey mess, can just about remember the pro I did lol.........with the Mrs was good went all or an got a load of pics both times enjoyed it but only thing is I'm banned from goin with the lads now she's seen it pmsl.......

Mornin fuckers. ......


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Need em for a Wed's night Scotia? lol


Wed's n Sat's matey lol

av been smokin 18 year n neva been either hopin for nxt yr


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

I went on the ferry, piece if piss bringing it back that way. At the port security all they were bothered about confiscating was my ham and chicken roll, bastards! !! I was Fucking munchied too lol. Oh well, I had 2oz of different types grass and a half o of cream. All tapped to my pubic area like a right tit pmsl


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Wed's n Sat's matey lol
> 
> av been smokin 18 year n neva been either hopin for nxt yr


Should go to the cup next year mate! Me and the Mrs are defo going, and drgrow is thinking about it too. Would be a right old laff


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

I've always wondered if the tights would cause any contaminants 
Like have they been treated with other chems etc. 
know when buying coffee filters they are "unbleached" just wonder sometimes what else might be in the stockings..



The Yorkshireman said:


> You could mix all your trim up with cold water, strain it through a pair of tights into a bowl and then pour that bowl of liquid through a coffee filter and keep what the filter catches.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what else might be in the stockings..


Some big fat munter? ........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I've always wondered if the tights would cause any contaminants
> Like have they been treated with other chems etc.
> know when buying coffee filters they are "unbleached" just wonder sometimes what else might be in the stockings..


Ooooh I never thought of that you know!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

Once used some for some butter, just presoaked them in boiling water. Put my mind at ease, kind of anyway.




The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooh I never thought of that you know!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Once used some for some butter, just presoaked them in boiling water. Put my mind at ease, kind of anyway.


Did the water go shitty?


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

couldn't see anything, but then again it doesn't necessarily mean there wasn't anything in there lol

http://www.enotes.com/pantyhose-reference/pantyhose

many dyes contain toxics



The Yorkshireman said:


> Did the water go shitty?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Thinking of making it just now but 2oz of trim will probs only make a gram or two. I might keep what I've got and add it to the trim from my next harvest at new year and make a load then


4oz of exo trim just made roughly 10g of iso hash, I no ya planning on making gumby etc but thought it might give ya a rough idea on what u can get back from trim.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Cheers man! I thought it would only make a couple of g's lol. I'm thinking about buying a honey bee extractor to make bho. Gumby is the easiest I think. It's a mix of Exo and afghan kush trim. I've watched vids on iso hash, it's the fumes that put me off. I'm the type if cunt to set myself alight lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

My Jimmy Saville advent calendar is shit.. The flaps only open from 1-16


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I went on the ferry, piece if piss bringing it back that way. At the port security all they were bothered about confiscating was my ham and chicken roll, bastards! !! I was Fucking munchied too lol. Oh well, I had 2oz of different types grass and a half o of cream. All tapped to my pubic area like a right tit pmsl


lmao. i was thinkin more like a Q or halfa. but straping them to my balls seems a good idea. Some one told me to post it bk... good or bad idea?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

Just back from the farmers market, stuffed me face on freebies and bought shit loads too haha. The wifes just gone to asda to get me some ice as im making some gumby this afternoon. Fancied the dry ice method but gonna do it the poor mans way, only done this once or twice and was ok, hoping for better results this time.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Dunno about posting it mate. Will it not get scanned b4 it goes on a plane back to the UK?. Lol I just tapped the baggies over my pubes, I tell ya, there were a few squeals when I had to rip the tape off Lmfao!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

Butane is way more volatile than ISO
The ISO fumes are minimal, just do it near an open window. Preferably outside if possible



Closetgardner said:


> Cheers man! I thought it would only make a couple of g's lol. I'm thinking about buying a honey bee extractor to make bho. Gumby is the easiest I think. It's a mix of Exo and afghan kush trim. I've watched vids on iso hash, it's the fumes that put me off. I'm the type if cunt to set myself alight lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Dunno about posting it mate. Will it not get scanned b4 it goes on a plane back to the UK?. Lol I just tapped the baggies over my pubes, I tell ya, there were a few squeals when I had to rip the tape off Lmfao!


You'd have looked a right tit if they had dogs.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

I know butane is dangerous too but it's having the iso mix on a hot plate, that really scares me! Lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'd have looked a right tit if they had dogs.


Haha I know mate. But scoped the place on the way out, cos there wernt any that's why I tried, that and being 17 without a care in the world helped lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

Afternoon all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

.......Dude.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

.......sweet


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

How is everyone today? off work coz of broken ribs an no bud so jus sitting here reading up on smallholding/farming etc


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

Been sitting in the garden freezin my arse off making this gumby for last half hour, mxing done....... time for a brew.


----------



## MajorCoco (Dec 2, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lmao. i was thinkin more like a Q or halfa. but straping them to my balls seems a good idea. Some one told me to post it bk... good or bad idea?


I always fly, and I always just keep the hash in my pocket, or occasionally down my pants. Having said that, I'm an innocent looking fella, so I never get stopped anyway. I also don't worry about it, so don't give myself away sweating about it. I only ever bring back a half Oz at a time though...nowadays.

I also took some mdma through singapore airport on a transfer on my way to Thailand once....That was a slightly damp moment though I have to say. I'm not sure I'd risk that again. 
I've got a few stories I guess. Once brought weed from Lao to Thailand and had an argument with the head of the border (a guy in a proper communist style military outfit) because I didn't want to pay a fine for overstaying my visa. Obviously they never thought to search my bag, what moron would start a fight over $20 if they had an ounce of sensi in their backpack  
Was amazing weed though, and only cost like $1 for the small carrier bag full. Weed was basically free in Lao in 2000!!

Sometimes a bit of front help. Got me out of time in a cell in Thailand (without having to pay a hefty bribe either!) when I got collared while skinning up at a full moon party!! Fucking close call that one!!
I've never had close calls like that bringing stuff though uk airports.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> I always fly, and I always just keep the hash in my pocket, or occasionally down my pants. Having said that, I'm an innocent looking fella, so I never get stopped anyway. I also don't worry about it, so don't give myself away sweating about it. I only ever bring back a half Oz at a time though...nowadays.
> 
> I also took some mdma through singapore airport on a transfer on my way to Thailand once....That was a slightly damp moment though I have to say. I'm not sure I'd risk that again.
> I've got a few stories I guess. Once brought weed from Lao to Thailand and had an argument with the head of the border (a guy in a proper communist style military outfit) because I didn't want to pay a fine for overstaying my visa. Obviously they never thought to search my bag, what moron would start a fight over $20 if they had an ounce of sensi in their backpack
> ...


lmao u mad cunt.
yeah i was thinking of sticking a few eighths in my clothes pockets in my bag and jus playin dumb acting like i forgot they where in there lol (if i got caught lol)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lmao u mad cunt.
> yeah i was thinking of sticking a few eighths in my clothes pockets in my bag and jus playin dumb acting like i forgot they where in there lol (if i got caught lol)



I think if you get stopped at UK customs coming back into the country with weed, under 10g is automatically considered personal (if no prior drug convictions) and a choice of taking it to court or pay an on the spot fine of about 75 notes. If it's 10g or over it automatically goes to court.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

i once got pulled for a spot check and search in the street, cops were on an anti-blade crusade, and i was a dodgy looking skinhead, had half an oz of speed in seperate 1g bags, and i had an open wrap in my jacket pocket i had been dabbing at as i was walking around, fuckers searched every pocket and gave me a full pat down.....missed the fuckin lot. couple of months later i was thumbing it home from the pub absolutely flying out my box when a cop car with 3 plod in it stopped and gave me a lift, i had about 20 grams on me, got in the car with them and yapped like fuck , lol, it was pissing myself laughing about it for days.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think if you get stopped at UK customs coming back into the country with weed, under 10g is automatically considered personal (if no prior drug convictions) and a choice of taking it to court or pay an on the spot fine of about 75 notes. If it's 10g or over it automatically goes to court.


looks like im bringing 10g back then! ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

Last time I was in the dam with a m8, the morning before we left I walked into the living room of the gaff we were stayin in and he had about ten littles baggies of weed on the table, a roll of cling film and a tub of Vaseline, I just walked back out and left him to it lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Last time I was in the dam with a m8, the morning before we left I walked into the living room of the gaff we were stayin in and he had about ten littles baggies of weed on the table, a roll of cling film and a tub of Vaseline, I just walked back out and left him to it lol



i bet you didnt...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i bet you didnt...........


Ur right dura, I gave him a helping hand


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 2, 2012)

mg what size rockwool cubes did you use in the wilma?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> mg what size rockwool cubes did you use in the wilma?


I just used the wee ones, 1 inch are they. Once they sprout in the prop u can put them in the wilma as long as u got the dripper hittin the rockwool. I'm using jiffy pellets at the min with the clones


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

Coffee n countryfile time lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i bet you didnt...........


some things are better not said lol....


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I just used the wee ones, 1 inch are they. Once they sprout in the prop u can put them in the wilma as long as u got the dripper hittin the rockwool. I'm using jiffy pellets at the min with the clones


cheers mate. im hoping to get some exo to go in there but all depends on weather i can get set up before my mate flips to 12/12. ill give the block a hand water for a day or 2 just to make sure before the roots come through. i know im a pain but how often do you flood them every day and when? cheers mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. im hoping to get some exo to go in there but all depends on weather i can get set up before my mate flips to 12/12. ill give the block a hand water for a day or 2 just to make sure before the roots come through. i know im a pain but how often do you flood them every day and when? cheers mate


I just use a shitty timer for the wilma, 15 mins on every 2 hours and then thru the night I leave them for bout 6 hours without. There's probly plenty that'll say different but that works for me


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 2, 2012)

anyone use flood and drain?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Pretty sure jimmy does mate


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Pretty sure jimmy does mate


jimmys been using coco recently, nft usually tho i think>


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh well that's me told! Lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> jimmys been using coco recently, nft usually tho i think>


Correctamundo


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Correctamundo


we was talking bout you not to you lmao 

hows ya doing m8?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

Few pics of my gumby run. 3rd time making any hash, normally cant be arsed but seeing some of the pics that guys throw up ive been trying me hand. Looks like a good run this time, the two black buckets have the gold lol and im waiting for gravity to do the work, geezer said 4 hrs on some vid. Cant be fucked to siphion it now so ill leave till morning then give it a go.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> we was talking bout you not to you lmao
> 
> hows ya doing m8?


All good mate, been eating shit loads of pork products lol. Free range burgers sausages and bacon im fuckin all porked out mate lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> All good mate, been eating shit loads of pork products lol. Free range burgers sausages and bacon im fuckin all porked out mate lol.


ya lucky fucker only a non fatman would moan about eating too many pork products lol nar why so much pork m8? i aint a great an of pork apart from sausage n bacon which im quite the fan off lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

i like to pig out on pork


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/phshorticulture?ref=stream giving out free shit if ya like their page apparently


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ya lucky fucker only a non fatman would moan about eating too many pork products lol nar why so much pork m8? i aint a great an of pork apart from sausage n bacon which im quite the fan off lol


Lol yeah mate wanted to loose few pounds by xmas so i could put it on over the festivities lol, not gonna happen so im just gonna endulge and loose the gut next year lmao. Porky products was cause it was the only meat stall on the market, try before you buy. Had a good little munch then came home and made bacon and sausage bagatte lol. Nice pies too, pork n stilton, game, rabbit, cheese's, cider. Went mad and spent a ton in the bloody market lol. Plenty of nice grub tho, my kinda place.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> https://www.facebook.com/phshorticulture?ref=stream giving out free shit if ya like their page apparently



if you like that its gonna alert everybody that can see your fb page! christ you'd be as well fonin the polis yourself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

You like Porking pigs too?



dura72 said:


> i like to pig out on pork


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yorkie any chance you can give me instructions on how to make Gumby plz mate. That pic last night looked good



<span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="5">[video=youtube;kFHshctPO9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFHshctPO9E[/video] &#8203;lol wrong vid


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> You like Porking pigs too?


you really want to see some of my ex's mate, its like a fuckin freak show crossed with a zoo. i will fuck absolutely ANYTHING based on the belief that a bad ride is better than a good wank.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> <span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="5">[video=youtube;kFHshctPO9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFHshctPO9E[/video] &#8203;lol wrong vid


if you youtube the gumby method you'll get a full video of the process doll.


----------



## TicKle (Dec 2, 2012)

+rep for ice, sat toking on some of his exo, and it aint half bad, has totally stunk the house out  and has a lovely taste to it....gratz!


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if you youtube the gumby method you'll get a full video of the process doll.


&#8203;lol i was just being silly dura, in my head i was able to link gumby and gangham ( don't ask, as i don't know) hhm


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

TicKle said:


> +rep for ice, sat toking on some of his exo, and it aint half bad, has totally stunk the house out  and has a lovely taste to it....gratz!


is that good enuf for u now IC3?


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

anyone know if the black coverd ducting has pin holes in it like the silver ducting, i don't wanna use the acoustic ducting but can't run with little holes in it ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> is that good enuf for u now IC3?


YEH lol thank fuk managed to rescue it, note to self NEVER HAVE THE FAN BLWIOING DIRECT ONTO BUDS!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> anyone know if the black coverd ducting has pin holes in it like the silver ducting, i don't wanna use the acoustic ducting but can't run with little holes in it ?


just get the plastic dryer hose ducting, the white stuf,,


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> anyone know if the black coverd ducting has pin holes in it like the silver ducting, i don't wanna use the acoustic ducting but can't run with little holes in it ?


Why spend so much money then go with shitty ducting, why not acoustic??


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just get the plastic dryer hose ducting, the white stuf,,


no its like men on beer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

mastergrow said:


> why spend so much money then go with shitty ducting, why not acoustic??


cos shes a she


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Why spend so much money then go with shitty ducting, why not acoustic??



&#8203;it don't need to be acoustic in the room


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;it don't need to be acoustic in the room


cant do no harm for the extra few pound....or is it cos ur scared of the itchy stuff lol


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> cant do no harm for the extra few pound....or is it cos ur scared of the itchy stuff lol


&#8203;lol your spot on mg, i do hate the fecking stuff and as its the lights that will be being moved up and down i just don't wanna be messing with the shizz..... do's anyone know about the pinholes in the black coverd shit ?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 2, 2012)

The itchy stuff fuck me that shit is like needles horrible stuff ! !


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

A Priest is fishing with his mate and catches something.
"That's a huge fucker you've got there father," says the friend.
"Watch your language around a man of God," replies the Priest.
A little embarrassed, the friend lies and tells the Priest that the species of fish is called a "fucker".
The Priest takes home the fish and talks to the Bishop and explains about catching the "fucker".
"I'll clean the fucker and we can have it for dinner tonight when the Pope comes round."
So he cleans it and then shows it to the Cardinal, who says he'll cook the "fucker" for the Pope tonight.
The Pope comes round for dinner and comments on the lovely fish and, eager to please, the Priest exclaims, "I caught the fucker!"
The Bishop cries, "I cleaned the fucker!"
And the Cardinal continues, "I cooked the fucker!"
The Pope takes a moments thought, looks around the table at them and says, "You know, you cunts are alright."


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol yeah mate wanted to loose few pounds by xmas so i could put it on over the festivities lol, not gonna happen so im just gonna endulge and loose the gut next year lmao. Porky products was cause it was the only meat stall on the market, try before you buy. Had a good little munch then came home and made bacon and sausage bagatte lol. Nice pies too, pork n stilton, game, rabbit, cheese's, cider. Went mad and spent a ton in the bloody market lol. Plenty of nice grub tho, my kinda place.


that farmers market pork n products are some tasty shit tho jim i can see where u lost ya way m8 lol but 100 notes ya fat fuck behave lol

i been to a few, spent far too much on olives n breads at a few but never a ton although saying that had they sold grade beef or lamb n i had the cash im shore i would have, had a lovely steak last week only a supermarket jobby but was a 18oz ribeye so not too shabby.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> The itchy stuff fuck me that shit is like needles horrible stuff ! !


Tell me bout it, hate the fuckin stuff

dunno bout the ducting, I think the black stuff looks like its plastic coated or something, I wouldn't of thot it would have holes in it


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> A Priest is fishing with his mate and catches something.
> "That's a huge fucker you've got there father," says the friend.
> "Watch your language around a man of God," replies the Priest.
> A little embarrassed, the friend lies and tells the Priest that the species of fish is called a "fucker".
> ...


oh dura stop...thats way to funny and defo got me giggling my head off....your lush  x


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

A woman was at her hair dresser's getting her hair styled for a trip to Rome with her husband. She mentioned the trip to the hairdresser, who responded: 

Rome ? Why would anyone want to go there? It's crowded and dirty. You're crazy to go to Rome. So, how are you getting there?'

'We're taking Continental,' was the reply. 'We got a great rate!' 

'Continental?' exclaimed the hairdresser. 'That's a terrible airline. Their planes are old, their flight attendants are ugly , and they're always late. So, where are you staying in Rome ?'

'We'll be at this exclusive little place over on Rome's Tiber River called Teste.' 

'Don't go any further. I know that place. Everybody thinks it's gonna be something special and exclusive, but it's really a dump, the worst hotel in the city! The rooms are small, the service is surly, and they're overpriced. 

So, whatcha' doing when you get there?' 

'We're going to go to see the Vatican and we hope to see the Pope.' 

'That's rich ,' laughed the hairdresser. 'You and a million other people trying to see him. He'll look the size of an ant. 

Boy, good luck on this lousy trip of yours. You're going to need it.' 

A month later, the woman again came in for a hairdo. The hairdresser asked her about her trip to Rome . 

'It was wonderful,' explained the woman, 'not only were we on time in one of Continental's brand new planes, but it was overbooked, and they bumped us up to first class. The food and wine were wonderful, and I had a handsome 28-year-old steward who waited on me hand and foot. 

And the hotel was great! They'd just finished a £5 million remodeling job, and now it's a jewel, the finest hotel in the city They, too, were overbooked, so they apologized and gave us their owner's suite at no extra charge!'

'Well,' muttered the hairdresser, 'that's all well and good, but I know you didn't get to see the Pope.' 

'Actually, we were quite lucky, because as we toured the Vatican, a Swiss Guard tapped me on the shoulder, and explained that the Pope likes to meet some of the visitors, and if I'd be so kind as to step into his private room and wait, the Pope would personally greet me. 

Sure enough, five minutes later, the Pope walked through the door and shook my hand! I knelt down and he spoke a few words to me.' 

'Oh, really! What 'd he say ?' 

He said: 'Where the fuck did you get the shite hairdo done? '


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> A woman was at her hair dresser's getting her hair styled for a trip to Rome with her husband. She mentioned the trip to the hairdresser, who responded:
> 
> Rome ? Why would anyone want to go there? It's crowded and dirty. You're crazy to go to Rome. So, how are you getting there?'
> 
> ...


&#8203;pmsl.................................... lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

how old are you unlucky? aint a trick question or any ill meanings to me question apart from i havent heard the word lush used to describe things that are good for year n years? could be a area thing cause i had u as a thats ''heavy'' or thats ''sick'' kinda girl lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

sweet! sum1 just turned up and bought most me bud! happy days


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet! sum1 just turned up and bought most me bud! happy days


U keep much for ursel m8?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 2, 2012)

Some nice purple comin on the psycho......


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how old are you unlucky? aint a trick question or any ill meanings to me question apart from i havent heard the word lush used to describe things that are good for year n years? could be a area thing cause i had u as a thats ''heavy'' or thats ''sick'' kinda girl lol



oh newuserlol, you know how old i am...... its sort of a place thing if im ever down that way...think you might wanna pop down that way from time to time and im not only going on about the link with food, im saying lots of big grows and lots of clone only's, defo some you will love that im sure of  x

http://www.lushsandwich-clifton.co.uk/


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice pukka. Mine never went as much as that, there's none in it now that its dryed, was mostly just the leaves on mine


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet! sum1 just turned up and bought most me bud! happy days



you suit that smile ic3


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

hhm hhm newuserlol, did you get lost in the link lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U keep much for ursel m8?


gunna keep a z for me send a lil to jimmy WEN HE TEXTS ME!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Some nice purple comin on the psycho......
> 
> View attachment 2428163


cold temps m8 looks abit too much purple? cold temps or not the grow looks lovely, and massive for 2 plants i see the last batch of pics, i seen some purple with the pyscho but not that much? but then i never got the pyscho to look that nice either, more a question about the temps than anything else geezer.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hhm hhm newuserlol, did you get lost in the link lol


no i was just being genuine i wondered bout the word lush aint heard it apart from you for years n years but i live much further south nowdays, wondered weather it was a area thing or a age thing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

@DST 1 for you mate.....answers needed https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/591037-breeders-boutique.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 2, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Nice pukka. Mine never went as much as that, there's none in it now that its dryed, was mostly just the leaves on mine


Cheers mate yeh I've never had psycho so purple a little on my last un. ...



newuserlol said:


> cold temps m8 looks abit too much purple? cold temps or not the grow looks lovely, and massive for 2 plants i see the last batch of pics, i seen some purple with the pyscho but not that much? but then i never got the pyscho to look that nice either, more a question about the temps than anything else geezer.


100% cold temps mate dropped like fuck these last few days an been struggling with them low the hole grow.....do look lovely now tho cheers geezer..


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> if you like that its gonna alert everybody that can see your fb page! christ you'd be as well fonin the polis yourself.


Cheers for the concern mate but not growing, nothing in the house etc..... and the Police have been here 3 times in the last 6 months coz of bailiffs/me beating shit outta someone etc so they know theres nothing in the house etc


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no i was just being genuine i wondered bout the word lush aint heard it apart from you for years n years but i live much further south nowdays, wondered weather it was a area thing or a age thing.



somerset/Avon/bristol and some welsh towns you will hear lush all day long. you can still go to some scottish towns where they are all in tank tops asking for a glass of ginger only to get irn bru... how she giggles now that is lush


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that farmers market pork n products are some tasty shit tho jim i can see where u lost ya way m8 lol but 100 notes ya fat fuck behave lol
> 
> i been to a few, spent far too much on olives n breads at a few but never a ton although saying that had they sold grade beef or lamb n i had the cash im shore i would have, had a lovely steak last week only a supermarket jobby but was a 18oz ribeye so not too shabby.


Mate i was snacking on every stall there lol, was stuffed by the time i left the market and still went home and cooked me porky delights lol. Yeah ton blown like that, bought about 7 packs of bacon at 4 quid a pack, packs of sausages, jams pies and fuck knows what else lol be livin it up this week. They got organic beef from this farm as well, im putting in my xmas meat order in from these guys no doubt there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Mate i was snacking on every stall there lol, was stuffed by the time i left the market and still went home and cooked me porky delights lol. Yeah ton blown like that, bought about 7 packs of bacon at 4 quid a pack, packs of sausages, jams pies and fuck knows what else lol be livin it up this week. They got organic beef from this farm as well, im putting in my xmas meat order in from these guys no doubt there.


damn jim your always taling about food 

IS THIS YOU?
[video]youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=SDmUtkqjZhY&[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

unlucky said:


> somerset/Avon/bristol and some welsh towns you will hear lush all day long. you can still go to some scottish towns where they are all in tank tops asking for a glass of ginger only to get irn bru... how she giggles now that is lush


sounds like my home town, i occasionally use 'lush' and 'ginger' but i draw the line at tank tops. im more a hoody, levis and reebok classic kinda guy. and the obligatory baseball cap.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gunna keep a z for me send a lil to jimmy WEN HE TEXTS ME!


Lol, sorry mate ill do it now


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn jim your always taling about food
> 
> IS THIS YOU?
> [video]youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=SDmUtkqjZhY&[/video]


LMAO, that guys got problems. Yeah mate food, cars, and green just about sums me up lol.


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> sounds like my home town, i occasionally use 'lush' and 'ginger' but i draw the line at tank tops. im more a hoody, levis and reebok classic kinda guy. and the obligatory baseball cap.



lush ginger bird ? lol




not being funny but why ask for ginger when you don't want ginger lol  ye the tank tops do crack me up, some are very trippy at times


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 2, 2012)

and sambo wen he loses his maoutain dew!
[video=youtube;FeJ1UqnHsvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeJ1UqnHsvU[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Dec 2, 2012)

not sure about the ginger thing mite be ginger was used as a flavouring in early fizzy juices, like ginger beer.


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

dura72 said:


> not sure about the ginger thing mite be ginger was used as a flavouring in early fizzy juices, like ginger beer.


yes i see where your going with that and think that might ring true, mmmm ginger beer and what was the other. sarsaparilla.


----------



## MajorCoco (Dec 2, 2012)

Ginger beer used to have sassafrass in it too I think...which is what is used as the basic ingredient for mdma. (safrole oil is extracted from stuff like sassafrass) Nutmeg has it in too, though you need like poisonous amount of it to get high off nutmeg!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and sambo wen he loses his maoutain dew!
> [video=youtube;FeJ1UqnHsvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeJ1UqnHsvU[/video]


now only from a bloke i speak with n half no and also has recently slimmed down to 19stne from 22 his words not mine can i feel comfortable with that post lmao


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Ginger beer used to have sassafrass in it too I think...which is what is used as the basic ingredient for mdma. (safrole oil is extracted from stuff like sassafrass) Nutmeg has it in too, though you need like poisonous amount of it to get high off nutmeg!!


better off with bath salts lol  

<span style="color:#ff3399;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;Wh_nZiuFC4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh_nZiuFC4o[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2012)

well unless they now make bath salts with the same base ingredient they make mdma then id say majorcoco nos his shit.


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well unless they now make bath salts with the same base ingredient they make mdma then id say majorcoco nos his shit.



i will 2nd that but do you want a bath lol


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

&#8203;bit like downing a bottle of radox and feeling refreshed


----------



## unlucky (Dec 2, 2012)

using infinity mirrors in your grow space/room. whats all your thoughts on using them ? 

http://www.pebblegrey.co.uk/illuminated-mirrors/led-infinity-mirrors/?gclid=CK22ppeF_bMCFWbKtAodVWEAXw


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> using infinity mirrors in your grow space/room. whats all your thoughts on using them ?
> 
> http://www.pebblegrey.co.uk/illuminated-mirrors/led-infinity-mirrors/?gclid=CK22ppeF_bMCFWbKtAodVWEAXw


at that price unlucky id give them a miss lol, although it would look pretty cool ha ha


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

East coast of Scotland they don't really call fizzy juice "Ginger", that's a real West Coast of Scotland thing. But then so is throwing the bloody Ginger bottles at people a real West Coast trait. All the West coast holligan mobs were fukkin Bottle Boys!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;do's anyone know about the pinholes in the black coverd shit ?


No the black plastic covered ducting doesn't split and make pin holes like the regular stuff, I've just got a 10m box of the black last week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> using infinity mirrors in your grow space/room. whats all your thoughts on using them ?
> 
> http://www.pebblegrey.co.uk/illuminated-mirrors/led-infinity-mirrors/?gclid=CK22ppeF_bMCFWbKtAodVWEAXw


Any kind of mirror in a grow room is bad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Ginger beer used to have sassafrass in it too I think...


Root beer, until they found out that safrole causes cancer in rats and mice.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

Yorkie ya got a link for that ducting mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yorkie ya got a link for that ducting mate.


http://www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/airflow/aluminium-ducting/combi-ducting.html


It's actually cheaper than that if you go into the shop, I got a 10m box of 5" for 15 quid.

I'm not sure who else sells it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/airflow/aluminium-ducting/combi-ducting.html
> 
> 
> It's actually cheaper than that if you go into the shop, I got a 10m box of 5" for 15 quid.
> ...


Cheers mate looks good, mines all starting to wear so needs replacing. Cant say ive seen the black stuff in my usual grow shops i use, ill just use these guys i think, 23 quid for 10 m roll aint to bad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate looks good, mines all starting to wear so needs replacing. Cant say ive seen the black stuff in my usual grow shops i use, ill just use these guys i think, 23 quid for 10 m roll aint to bad.


I think it's quite new, he's only had it in stock about 6 months.

Eye 23 quid aint bad but 15 is better, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

How many inch diameter do you need Jimmy?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think it's quite new, he's only had it in stock about 6 months.
> 
> Eye 23 quid aint bad but 15 is better, lol.


Even if i was local i dunno if i'd go in lol, im fuckin para about going in grow shops. Only time i visit my local is if its an emergency type situtaion, meters broke or run outta nutes that type of thing. Last time i went there was about 4 punters in there, all of us eyeing each other up lol. Im fuckin in n out sharpish and down the road as quick as i can lmao.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many inch diameter do you need Jimmy?


Well it'll be 6" for me hoods. This is for me new setup when i move, ive only got few months then im shutting down, in the new setup ill be adding another 6 so thinking 10m box should do me but ill need to check that. Im thinking of upgrading my extraction as well so i might need some 8" lol, few things to work out there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Even if i was local i dunno if i'd go in lol, im fuckin para about going in grow shops. Only time i visit my local is if its an emergency type situtaion, meters broke or run outta nutes that type of thing. Last time i went there was about 4 punters in there, all of us eyeing each other up lol. Im fuckin in n out sharpish and down the road as quick as i can lmao.


I went in one time after a job interview to pick up some scalpels and jiffy plugs, all suited and booted in my YSL.
A couple of young scallys in addidas originals gave me some shifty looks after a double take and realised I was wearing a suit in a grow shop, I think it proper fucked their heads!

It's a good shop though. I know him by name and he knows me by face, just the way I like it.

I've had loads of stuff out of him for free when I've been in the shit, I've lost count of how many bottles of PH drops he has chucked me! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well it'll be 6" for me hoods.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150MM-X-10M-COMBI-FLEXIBLE-DUCTING-HYDROPONICS-6-/110661001416?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c3e8e0c8

That's a touch cheaper then, probably the cheapest.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah ive been using the same shops online for years and often get freebies when i do my large orders, some of its actually turned out pretty good lol. Yeah thats more like it 13 quid, it'll do me. Added to me watch list.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

This is what i got out of my gumby run, dont look to bad but then again im no expert on hash making lol. Find it a bit harsh from the few times ive made it. Think its time to invest in some bubble bags, might improve things.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 3, 2012)

Niall Mcdomniall said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just need some advice, think i'm getting paranoid. Have been growing for over 2 years with 1 veg tent under CFL and then a slighly larger tent were i have the 600 HPS, i'm usually flowering 3-4 plants at a time.
> Can police detect heat from the grow tent? as I type this I know how ridiculous it sounds. but i'm constantly on edge i'm going to get caught. I don't sell and I just smoke with my GF and one other friend. the only thing is i live in a house with 4 others. no one has ever said anything, but they know I smoke. There no odour in the house, I have a carbon filter set up. anyone got any stories of how people get caught, and what penalties they get?


ha ha its gets to you .just be super carefull and dont get lazy and let your guard down , dont ever throw even a single leaf in the garbage , cut everything up finely and flush that shit gradually down your toilet , but dont be stupid and block your drains , the finer you cut that stuff up the better .
dnt tell anyone and dont answer your door to unexpected visitors , if the police know your growing and have a legal right to be in your house ( a warrant) they wont knock on the door ( well they will but usually with a battering ram).
as far as FLIR detecting your 600 , its my understanding that they are looking for heat being pumped outside in a small concentrated area ie. a pipe , if you vent your heat back into your house , and the house allready has its own heating on , then its gonna be very hard to detect ( as a grow ) , the way i used to look at it is , ive got a halogen heater in my room and one in another room that have 3 ,400w bulbs in each of them , ive got a gas fire on and storage heaters in everyroom .i really wouldnt worry about a single 600 with 4 plants ,dont get gready and stay under 9 plants in the uk and you will only get a caution for a first time offense , if the worst ever does happen .
friend of mine was busted just last week , he told a few people he thought were friends , and right at harvest time ,4 blokes turn up at his house , and try kicking his front door off its hinges at 3 am , neighbors hear the banging , call the police , then go outside and tell the guys shes called the police lol ( why would you do that ? ) so obviously the guys get away scott free , cops turn up at his house , and find about 10oz hanging inside the tent , they take all his stuff all his equipment ,nutrients , everything and give him a caution , but the cops also rang his landlord (council housing) and now hes served an eviction notice .all because of thieving little cunts and his loud mouth .
If i was you , id be more worried about who you talk to ,than the cops , the cops will ruin your day for sure , but thieves could end up hurting you badly , my friend said the guys who came to rob him all had weapons .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 2428841View attachment 2428842
> 
> This is what i got out of my gumby run, dont look to bad but then again im no expert on hash making lol. Find it a bit harsh from the few times ive made it. Think its time to invest in some bubble bags, might improve things.


The only thing missing from your routine is a couple of bags Jimmy, and they're just to make sure you don't get anything else but trichs.

You'll get a purer product with some bags.

Lovely colour to that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

Yorkie got a quick question for ya if ya can help?

Cant seem to find anything online currently and i know you know a certain amount about these things.............. Does a County Court claim form ( N1) need to be signed in wet ink or can it be printed? Been searching for hours and cant find any mention of it but I was always under the impression any legal documents had to be signed in wet ink and not printed??


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

Well not a bad run, i'll put this aside for xmas i think. Bit more to do but this is most of what i got from one crops trim.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks mint that jimmy!!.. can't wait to give me new bags a try just gutted I've only got a bit of trim....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

not bad that jimmy, my missus would be going bonkers if i'd done that on the bench top lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Looks mint that jimmy!!.. can't wait to give me new bags a try just gutted I've only got a bit of trim....


Yeah mate i got more than i thought i would, ive now gotta get me some bags. Normally sling all me trim, not anymore lmao. I swear the ripen helped out this run with resin production.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not bad that jimmy, my missus would be going bonkers if i'd done that on the bench top lol.


Cheers mate. She would have had a heart attack then if you'd had 140ltrs of coco on the dining room table like i did at the weekend lol. Only place i could pot up, good job my mrs was out as well otherwise i would probably be dead.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate. She would have had a heart attack then if you'd had 140ltrs of coco on the dining room table like i did at the weekend lol. Only place i could pot up, good job my mrs was out as well otherwise i would probably be dead.
> 
> View attachment 2428925View attachment 2428926


Funnily enough my missus werent too happy with me filling the bath with over 160litres of coco either lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

that would have been balls in a sling territory for sure. lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha yeah its a good idea to get her indoors out n about whilst breaking the house rules. Had to work quick time to clear that lot before she got home lol, was bolloxed by the time she got back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2012)

MAN VS WIFE!! rofl

MAN WINS as per!

anyone know any decetn deals no 51" 3d teles?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

I do all that stuff in the room i grow in. got the room decked out in plastic sheet. was the proviso of growing in there as i fucked the last room's carpet with nutes n soil.


----------



## MajorCoco (Dec 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Root beer, until they found out that safrole causes cancer in rats and mice.


Allegedly! I'm not big on conspiracy theories, but saying it might give you cancer does make it slightly easier to control, and I wouldn't put it past the DEA to spread disinformation in the name of the drugs war...

Tastes like crap anyway though probably, so doubt its a big loss!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

Balls as bow ties, any activity like that. 
Mrs came in yesterday, 
"house stinks Mr D!!!"....
"what of?" like I don't fukkin know, lol. 
"weed of course!!". 
"yeh, but growing weed, or smoked weed". I always hit her with that which really pisses her off, lol.
"like when you have been chopping your stuff..."

Took me ages to figure out wtf it was. Then I realised I had used 20 litres of left over water from running my trim through the bubble bags. I even thought when I was pouring it into the plant pots, mmmn, that smells not bad, lmfao. Oops. I got the all clear today from her thank fuk.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2012)

just stopped in the street by two junkies who inform me that my block of flats is reeking of weed, ahm fuckin raging about this, its not fuckin me it a fat cunt u[p the stairs whos running two full fucking rooms. not fuckin happy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> just stopped in the street by two junkies who inform me that my block of flats is reeking of weed, ahm fuckin raging about this, its not fuckin me it a fat cunt u[p the stairs whos running two full fucking rooms. not fuckin happy.


Quiet little word on the cards then Dura lol.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Quiet little word on the cards then Dura lol.


i put a facebook notice out about it and recieved a message to go up to the guys house, he's not growing just now, he wanted me to have a look round his gaff, he's gota large set up and grows very well but his last crop was gone a cpl of weeks ago. so its either old news from the junlies or its another 2 possible suspects, i will be havin a word with them soon. guy just gave me a line of charlie when i was up.....holy fuck its lethal, ahm fuckin flying!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yorkie got a quick question for ya if ya can help?
> 
> Cant seem to find anything online currently and i know you know a certain amount about these things.............. Does a County Court claim form ( N1) need to be signed in wet ink or can it be printed? Been searching for hours and cant find any mention of it but I was always under the impression any legal documents had to be signed in wet ink and not printed??


Sorry mate I was on my way out earlier.

By rights it should be, it works like that the other way so I don't see why not. Judgements do otherwise they don't stand (if you wanted to go down that route) for sure.

You'd have to look into the legal definitions for the paperwork you are using and take whatever the definition say's literally, if somebody want's to question the definition then that's where case law come from I think. You would set a new precedent.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Allegedly! I'm not big on conspiracy theories, but saying it might give you cancer does make it slightly easier to control, and I wouldn't put it past the DEA to spread disinformation in the name of the drugs war...


They took safrole out of root beer in 1960, Alexander Shulgin didn't synthesise MDMA and use it for recreational use until the mid 70's.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 3, 2012)

At long last the girls are up and running, reaching for the light and growing at quite a pace happy daze


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 3, 2012)

Alrite lads, that's me just out the police station. Door went in at 11.05am today. Got caught with 7 plants, 5 in bloom and 2 vegging. ......fucking wounded . Delete me off your friends lists ppl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

Fucksake man nightmare. Someone grass?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i put a facebook notice out about it and recieved a message to go up to the guys house, he's not growing just now, he wanted me to have a look round his gaff, he's gota large set up and grows very well but his last crop was gone a cpl of weeks ago. so its either old news from the junlies or its another 2 possible suspects, i will be havin a word with them soon. guy just gave me a line of charlie when i was up.....holy fuck its lethal, ahm fuckin flying!!!


so let me get this rite,, sum dude just let u up into his yard to take a look at his setup? wtf? does he know u grow? fuk that! to any loose lips id moove.

just bought a new 51" 3d tv fucking cunts wouldnt even give me a discount or any freebies wen i went in with notes! like looked at me weird wen i pulled 1k out me pocket in 10's 5's n 20's like isent that normal practice? the cunts even had it double counted


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

DST said:


> East coast of Scotland they don't really call fizzy juice "Ginger", that's a real West Coast of Scotland thing. But then so is throwing the bloody Ginger bottles at people a real West Coast trait. All the West coast holligan mobs were fukkin Bottle Boys!!!


&#8203;i love the west coast thats defo lush


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No the black plastic covered ducting doesn't split and make pin holes like the regular stuff, I've just got a 10m box of the black last week.


ye thankyou i picked up 2boxes 2day, its defo better than having little pin holes in it thats 4sure 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Any kind of mirror in a grow room is bad.



&#8203;ye but if you look at them you will see more lights than there are pluss it looks like you have more plants than you have, so thats going to make ya plants buzz out 4sure......lol, im on with fitting a very big one in my new room just so when i take pics of my little grow with one tray and one light it will look like ive got 8 in there, how she giggles, one must cover one's ass........... hint hint


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so let me get this rite,, sum dude just let u up into his yard to take a look at his setup? wtf? does he know u grow? fuk that! to any loose lips id moove.
> 
> just bought a new 51" 3d tv fucking cunts wouldnt even give me a discount or any freebies wen i went in with notes! like looked at me weird wen i pulled 1k out me pocket in 10's 5's n 20's like isent that normal practice? the cunts even had it double counted


ive known the guy for years and we both know each other is growin so he just wanted to assure me it wasnt his fault.


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers mate. She would have had a heart attack then if you'd had 140ltrs of coco on the dining room table like i did at the weekend lol. Only place i could pot up, good job my mrs was out as well otherwise i would probably be dead.
> 
> View attachment 2428925View attachment 2428926


jimmyj

&#8203;pmsl, jimmy that is bad....... no ways not in my fecking house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive known the guy for years and we both know each other is growin so he just wanted to assure me it wasnt his fault.


fuk me sounds like a rite block of flats,lool


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Alrite lads, that's me just out the police station. Door went in at 11.05am today. Got caught with 7 plants, 5 in bloom and 2 vegging. ......fucking wounded . Delete me off your friends lists ppl.


gutted for you mr  &#8203;see thats why i moved to the usa and got my self a growing card.....and its hot too


----------



## dura72 (Dec 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me sounds like a rite block of flats,lool


at last count there was 4 dealers 2 growers 2 registered alcoholics and a murderer.....funnily enough its one of the quietest and cleanest blocks of flats in the town


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fucksake man nightmare. Someone grass?


Don't have a clue mate!! I've not told anyone I was growing, so I'm stumped as to how the Fuck they knew. They even found my seed stash, grrrr.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2012)

that sucks, surely they cant take ya s33d stash. I thought they was leagel to own


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> that sucks, surely they cant take ya s33d stash. I thought they was leagel to own


&#8203;if they can link it to growing then they take what ever it is


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Don't have a clue mate!! I've not told anyone I was growing, so I'm stumped as to how the Fuck they knew. They even found my seed stash, grrrr.



heat, or neighbors...... if you get your food and shiz from grow shop then you might have been clocked from there...thats all it can be if you have never told anyone


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Alrite lads, that's me just out the police station. Door went in at 11.05am today. Got caught with 7 plants, 5 in bloom and 2 vegging. ......fucking wounded . Delete me off your friends lists ppl.


shit man gutted. u been caught growing b4?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate I was on my way out earlier.
> 
> By rights it should be, it works like that the other way so I don't see why not. Judgements do otherwise they don't stand (if you wanted to go down that route) for sure.
> 
> You'd have to look into the legal definitions for the paperwork you are using and take whatever the definition say's literally, if somebody want's to question the definition then that's where case law come from I think. You would set a new precedent.


Have gistered on a vertain get out of debt site that has a few lawyers on there so hopefully we will get an answer at some point lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2012)

easy yorkie,, ordered the soil and the epson and the biobozz stuf,, the other biottles like 15 dab so il order that on thusday ok?

soprry closet buddy? sum1 has fucked u? private landlord? nosey nenighbour? pissed of wife? is it over 9 plants? shit man


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

Seems to be more and more people on here getting the old love tap on the door....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Seems to be more and more people on here getting the old love tap on the door....


'yeh people ben to flippent about the addrresses ther giving and to whome


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 3, 2012)

How's the new tv ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> How's the new tv ic3?


FAKING huge! tried the 3c demo on tivo but its shit, ima pay for a 3d movie to see if ti works, got internet too! only 2 hdmi tht i can find,, fuj sake

got the 43 in the bedroom now,shame itts not 3d and imagin pron 3d dodging cumshots,, lol sorry my warped mind fgoing on one ther


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 3, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FAKING huge! tried the 3c demo on tivo but its shit, ima pay for a 3d movie to see if ti works, got internet too! only 2 hdmi tht i can find,, fuj sake
> 
> got the 43 in the bedroom now,shame itts not 3d and imagin pron 3d dodging cumshots,, lol sorry my warped mind fgoing on one ther


Gotta get a new one myself m8, mine I was sayin it wouldn't pick up channels, loadsa Phillips tv's fucked up there recently, they told me to leave it on standby every night and one night it will pick up the new software download, this could happen any night. Been two fuckin weeks and still nothing


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 3, 2012)

Well fuck me I've been keeping my eye on these phycosis I have and I have to say this last week she has really impressed me these plants have gone to my number 1 plant in there . The trichomes this plant has thrown out this last week is umbelivable the thickness of the buds have packed right out . I can see and appreciate why this cut was kept !


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 3, 2012)

Phycosis week 8 -9


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Don't have a clue mate!! I've not told anyone I was growing, so I'm stumped as to how the Fuck they knew. They even found my seed stash, grrrr.


Out of interest did you give your address to any of the recently departed members/grasses from this thread?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest did you give your address to any of the recently departed members/grasses from this thread?


Surely if they bust ur house they need a warrant, so can u not find out how they got a warrant, they need something on ye to be able to get a warrant don't they?? I'd be asking so many questions if it wer me


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 3, 2012)

Makes me wonder why everyone has gone off the site where has Cheds billy and a few others gone to has anybody spoke to any of them ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Surely if they bust ur house they need a warrant, so can u not find out how they got a warrant, they need something on ye to be able to get a warrant don't they?? I'd be asking so many questions if it wer me


nah few of me mates have had the same thing n only thing the bacon will say is " it was passed to us by the intelligence diivision who`s sources we do not identify even to the courts" blah blah blah


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 3, 2012)

sounds like something dodgys goin down


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Makes me wonder why everyone has gone off the site where has Cheds billy and a few others gone to has anybody spoke to any of them ?


Dura i think has spoken to billy but Chedz is officially A.W.O.L, as for the rest dunno where they`ve gone, been about 10 different ppl jus disappeared recently


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 3, 2012)

Psychosis week 8-9 lol......

View attachment 2429583


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 2429584

...............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuckin wank phone lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sounds like something dodgys goin down


Yup an the like button has disappeared again, maybe it has a guilty conscience? lmfao


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Makes me wonder why everyone has gone off the site where has Cheds billy and a few others gone to has anybody spoke to any of them ?


&#8203;i was asking the same thing


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup an the like button has disappeared again, maybe it has a guilty conscience? lmfao



the like button is a grass.............  i am getting pazzy tho  (so glad ive got a growing card) ok it says im a 4plant wanna be, but thats ok with me


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> the like button is a grass.............  i am getting pazzy tho  (so glad ive got a growing card) ok it says im a 4plant wanna be, but thats ok with me


Growing card? thought you lived in the UK?


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Growing card? thought you lived in the UK?



no not me, i did years ago, im in manchester now in the USA......... she giggles


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no not me, i did years ago, im in manchester now in the USA......... she giggles


Now ya legal ya gonna start showing off ya grow?


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Now ya legal ya gonna start showing off ya grow?


send a pm to newuserlol ask him about my growing card lol, no pics of yet as im retired but when i start to feel a little better i might grow out 1 very little plant and defo post pics of that 4sure ..... you make me giggle


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> send a pm to newuserlol ask him about my growing card lol, no pics of yet as im retired but when i start to feel a little better i might grow out 1 very little plant and defo post pics of that 4sure ..... you make me giggle


Could you not tell me about it save me bothering him? inbox me if ya like lol

Yeah get a grow on so we can see if ya skills are on a par with everyone else, be nice to have a woman grower in here occasionally


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Could you not tell me about it save me bothering him? inbox me if ya like lol
> 
> Yeah get a grow on so we can see if ya skills are on a par with everyone else, be nice to have a woman grower in here occasionally



how der you mr, my growing skills are 2nd to none if you like plants with more rust than a 1930's classic then im the lass for the job 4sure


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2012)

unlucky said:


> how der you mr, my growing skills are 2nd to none if you like plants with more rust than a 1930's classic then im the lass for the job 4sure


Im sure with a bit of enthusiasm from you and some advice from the lads on here that would soon change


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Phycosis week 8 -9


&#8203;week 8-9 how long left ?


----------



## unlucky (Dec 3, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Im sure with a bit of enthusiasm from you and some advice from the lads on here that would soon change



yes im sure it will too, just not sure what to run with if i ever did grow again


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

no one up yet?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

unfortunately i am, got a fuckin on line exam in an hour, sittin pouring over english lit lecture notes......great fun.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Alrite lads, that's me just out the police station. Door went in at 11.05am today. Got caught with 7 plants, 5 in bloom and 2 vegging. ......fucking wounded . Delete me off your friends lists ppl.


hurry and wake u need to speek.did they take your phone or computer?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> unfortunately i am, got a fuckin on line exam in an hour, sittin pouring over english lit lecture notes......great fun.


when i went to collage i smoked all the time.........hence throwin out lol,you straight dura?lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

not in gay way lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup an the like button has disappeared again, maybe it has a guilty conscience? lmfao


ha ha yeah, fucking grassing like button


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no not me, i did years ago, im in manchester now in the USA......... she giggles


yeah good job iv moved to jamacia aswell wink wink


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

im getting para now.......


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2012)

stop smoking then, lol.....


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

think your right dst,its 2 cold to be at the window lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> when i went to collage i smoked all the time.........hence throwin out lol,you straight dura?lol


yes mate , stone cold. this stuff is too difficult to attempt wasted, its all complex literature and heavy medieaval poetry. bloody hard work.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> yes im sure it will too, just not sure what to run with if i ever did grow again


Well if you smoke the stuff why not go for something you enjoy smoking? And if you dont smoke it then it dont matter what ya grow providing it gives you a nice earner lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest did you give your address to any of the recently departed members/grasses from this thread?


Eeerrmmm.......who's the grasses? I've gave my address to 3 ppl on here, and 2 of them I 100% trust


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Surely if they bust ur house they need a warrant, so can u not find out how they got a warrant, they need something on ye to be able to get a warrant don't they?? I'd be asking so many questions if it wer me


Yh they did have a warrant. All they said was it was information received


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fuck the pigs and any grasses on here need shooting .... Unlucky closetgardner it happens to best of us.feel for u mate.gonna invest in some ir reflector today i think.seem to on a propa para at mo better safe than sorry tho eh.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

Fucking right mate. Protect yourself as best you can mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

dont think its anyone on here mate,someone closer to home....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

I remember chedz talkin to 1 of the newbs on here I'm sure he'd sorted him some cuts.....thought to myself then fuckin hell chedz take it steady you don't no the kid....bout 2 week later he was gone.....

Any 1 herd from ttt? I no he into growing at the min so not busted just never seen him go this long not posting on the uker. ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

think TTT's working loads of hours in a kitchen. seen him post in a few places but not much.

dunno if plod would bother fishing for collars on here. maybe the yanks?!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

think everyones getting para now,this piss poor fucking countery wants to geta grip!


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> dont think its anyone on here mate,someone closer to home....


Totally agree with you mate!!!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

just pulled an A on my on-line english lit exam....happy chappy.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

Grats dura


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think TTT's working loads of hours in a kitchen. seen him post in a few places but not much.
> 
> dunno if plod would bother fishing for collars on here. maybe the yanks?!


Aye thought that maybe..........what you mean yanks mate?

Nip over to me thread a sec mate I've stuck a list of the new line up, there's 1 the SC x Chemband or that's what I reckon it is mate it was the 1 you did last run if it was from me it's dwezes Chemband it's the 1 with the sour d in it or if it's from white I reckon it's same he just dint use dwezes name....any how all cracked an stuck in cubes last night, ended up slinging the cheese berry haze in too.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Eeerrmmm.......who's the grasses? I've gave my address to 3 ppl on here, and 2 of them I 100% trust


Well a while back there was a big spate of ppl threatening to grass.....Cataract, Kevin Murphy i think n a few others, most ppl in here have all the info in their sig when they post, other lads in here will be able to give u a better idea tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Also just out of interest (not that im in any way saying you would) but have u sold anyone wet weed or underweighed bags recently??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

by yanks i meant look what's happened to FDD. they look for big fry not us lowly *cough-cough* 4 plant wannabes. 

over in a tick


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think TTT's working loads of hours in a kitchen. seen him post in a few places but not much.
> 
> dunno if plod would bother fishing for collars on here. maybe the yanks?!


I dont think its a case of they are actively scouring the site but being a public forum its easily viewable by Police cyber division/G.C.H.Q/ Corsham and they can easily backtrace IP`s, cross reference e-mail addresses used to register on forums etc etc


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

kevin murphy was a grass?,he sent me seeds,lol mydoor went in...


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> kevin murphy was a grass?,he sent me seeds,lol mydoor went in...


Well so the accusation at the time went....


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Also just out of interest (not that im in any way saying you would) but have u sold anyone wet weed or underweighed bags recently??


I read about them in duras Sig. I wasn't around when they were here. Nah mate I ain't sold anyone anything, it was all just Percy for me man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

true if you get collared they can easily back up their charges with your pc.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

they can cave my door if they want now, im on hiatus at present, packed in for a bit, at least in my own house, got a small halfers grow with a mate, its currently chopped and dryin and it'll be restarted in about 2 weeks but it'll only be 8 plants.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> they can cave my door if they want now, im on hiatus at present, packed in for a bit, at least in my own house, got a small halfers grow with a mate, its currently chopped and dryin and it'll be restarted in about 2 weeks but it'll only be 8 plants.


Because of the smell/what the junkies told ya bout?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I read about them in duras Sig. I wasn't around when they were here. Nah mate I ain't sold anyone anything, it was all just Percy for me man


ok, next idea, do you buy your growing supplies on or off-line?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

never underestimate jealousy


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

Both, and recently I've had a few parcels I've had to sign for. Maybe the postie ?? I live in a small village so their all very nosy and cleekie.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Because of the smell/what the junkies told ya bout?



combination of factors but smell and junkies being 2, its also coz the council are goin to be pokin there faces in my gaff coz of the eviction issue and also i just fancy a break from doing it in my own place. a nice clear six month break and i'll be in the mood to get back into it, kinda planning on concentrating in my mates loft, with the gear ive got and ah bit of graft i can build a good 8-12 plant set-up and my mates above suspicion so it cuts down on risk too.


----------



## speshh (Dec 4, 2012)

where i live theres been a few big busts, hopefully with the police commissioners elections, less concentration on stopping growing and more towards the real crimes in the area.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Both, and recently I've had a few parcels I've had to sign for. Maybe the postie ?? I live in a small village so their all very nosy and cleekie.


Without displaying it in here type the name of the hydro shop into a search engine followed by something like "police raid" and just see what it brings up out of interest. been a big spate down my way of police watching grow shops as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Also out of interest have you been in regular online contact with anyone else on this thread that has recently been raided?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll do that now mate cheers.
Can't find anything about the place I use, except on another forum someone claims they had their sales records taken by the cops. That's just a rumor though.
Yh I have contact with one guy, he was busted a few months ago. Why what are you thinking?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 4, 2012)

Chedz has got my addy I've been para for a few weeks now lol hopefully he's deleted it.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll do that now mate cheers.
> Can't find anything about the place I use, except on another forum someone claims they had their sales records taken by the cops. That's just a rumor though.
> Yh I have contact with one guy, he was busted a few months ago. Why what are you thinking?


Well 1 of 2 ideas really.....

1) Basically there is a new device being used by the U.S. Police that gathers ALL information from all wireless/cellular devices within a certain radius ( i.e.mobile phones/wireless connections including contacts/photos/text messages etc from your phone) and it is currently on "classified" trial with 3 un-named police forces in the UK (meaning they will not give any details out to anyone(even under a freedom of information request)), so wondering if your force is one of the ones trialling it.

2) If you have been in contact with someone who has been arrested then when they are taken into custody they take all your personal belongings off you and if your phone does not have a lock on it they WILL go thru your phone and read all ur messages/look at ur photos etc so if there was anything on their phone to suggest you were also growing( i.e. sending each other clone requests/pictures of ya plants etc) then that will give them enough "reasonable suspicion" to be granted a search warrant by a magistrate.

Both these practices are highly illegal under UK law but both happen on a regular basis


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know mate. I gave myself a sore head last night, and couldn't sleep thinking about it. I've came to the conclusion that I'll never find out how they knew. And it's done now so Fuck it, I'm not losing any sleep or worrying about it anymore. On wards and upwards. And that trial run, that's mental man. What the Fuck next.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

they've been able to do that phone thing for donkeys lads. my lasses brother had his dumped after a taxi hit him n fucked off. they traced it and where it had been to within 5 ft over the space of 6 hours.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

unless your mobile phone has been logged as evidence and not just in ur prop they are not allowd to touch it.. they cant forensically. sxamine your phone without reason and suspected charges i. e conspirocy. simple theft pr watver they aint allowed. thats not to say a nosey copper wont be nosey BUT wer i live ur prop is sealed in a bag so u would jnow if its been tampered. in short if it aint evidence it cant be touched so unless ur in a crimimal ringit wont happen.
as for chrdz... we know why hes vanished but thats. a whole nuther deal

all the weeds gone jealouse fuks on estate talking shit coz i bought a big tv lol fuk them hahaha just got a new ps3 of the wifey awwww i love her.. now i cant get rid coz its a preizzy
cod here ee come woohoo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

oh amd they dont do.shit with your.phone they just get kntouvh with uour neywork provider and get a primtout of every sms.mms.call in and out... ollllddd news been doong that 10 yrs at least. need a warrent still mind


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unless your mobile phone has been logged as evidence and not just in ur prop they are not allowd to touch it.. they cant forensically. sxamine your phone without reason and suspected charges i. e conspirocy. simple theft pr watver they aint allowed. thats not to say a nosey copper wont be nosey BUT wer i live ur prop is sealed in a bag so u would jnow if its been tampered. in short if it aint evidence it cant be touched so unless ur in a crimimal ringit wont happen.
> as for chrdz... we know why hes vanished but thats. a whole nuther deal
> 
> all the weeds gone jealouse fuks on estate talking shit coz i bought a big tv lol fuk them hahaha just got a new ps3 of the wifey awwww i love her.. now i cant get rid coz its a preizzy
> cod here ee come woohoo


Exactly they are not allowed, just like they are not allowed to smash someones door in unless they can PROVE fear of violence but that does`nt stop em doing EVERY raid with the big red key lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh amd they dont do.shit with your.phone they just get kntouvh with uour neywork provider and get a primtout of every sms.mms.call in and out... ollllddd news been doong that 10 yrs at least. need a warrent still mind


Unfortunately you are quite wrong, ive seen it happen first hand when I was arrested for assault, waiting in the custody suite lad got booked in before me ( was drugs raid arrest) an when they took him off to the cells first thing the custody sergeant did was rip his phone out the evidence bag, look thru it then seal it in another evidence bag whos number he THEN wrote down as correct on the computer

EDIT: They do also contact your phone provider if they can prove grounds for a warrant but either way if your phone does not have a lock on it they WILL look thru it to see what they can find


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> kevin murphy was a grass?,he sent me seeds,lol mydoor went in...


 if he was gunna get anyone fucked i might have been the higest mate,, prik still owes me a oz



Saerimmner said:


> Unfortunately you are quite wrong, ive seen it happen first hand when I was arrested for assault, waiting in the custody suite lad got booked in before me ( was drugs raid arrest) an when they took him off to the cells first thing the custody sergeant did was rip his phone out the evidence bag, look thru it then seal it in another evidence bag whos number he THEN wrote down as correct on the computer
> 
> EDIT: They do also contact your phone provider if they can prove grounds for a warrant but either way if your phone does not have a lock on it they WILL look thru it to see what they can find


well any solictor worth his salt would have ANY charges brought from that mobile phone information thrown straght out of court,, i been up on a cospirciy to supply charge and other nasty shit,, its no joke,, so no im not wrong,, u just get sum dodgy coppers,, as i said any evidence gained from said mobile could not have been used for any further charges,

if the police was folling this thread i think a few of us whove been posting harvest day weehaa would have been busted ya think?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

i reckon the plod are monitoring it but most of us are too small scale to bother with, resources can only be stretched so far.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i reckon the plod are monitoring it but most of us are too small scale to bother with, resources can only be stretched so far.


yeh ther short staffed enough and the digital crimes team have enough with mnitering facebook and jailing people for burnin poppies online (honest) and saying lets riot!! no shit stuf gets said a million x worse than that on this thread so that leads me to beilive,, wer cush,,


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if he was gunna get anyone fucked i might have been the higest mate,, prik still owes me a oz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As i said earlier in the thread mate they dont "officially" do it and record what they find, instead they have a look thru, ring upstairs to the stations intelligence officer who then passes it back to the front-line units as "received from an unnamed source who we will not identify for operational/legal reasons"


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

if a member of the public makes a complaint then they've got to act but i reckon most cops dont give a fuck about weed, sure theres a few robo-cop fuckers out there that would lift there grannies for littering but most cops know the score on drugs about well as we do, they've gotta endure junkie shit constant. i think if you pulled the politicians out the equation then the cops wouldn't so much as give the weed brigade a second glance. fuckin waste of time and resources all round, only being pushed forth by middle england middle classes and even theyre gettin fuckin sick of it, there all daily mail readars and are more concerned with immigrants and fuel prices.


----------



## TicKle (Dec 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh amd they dont do.shit with your.phone they just get kntouvh with uour neywork provider and get a primtout of every sms.mms.call in and out... ollllddd news been doong that 10 yrs at least. need a warrent still mind


wow ice, you got me rubbing laptop screen down to get rid of the 'splashes' turns out you just throwing out random full stops :/

i reckon visiting a grow shop with own car is a big 'no-no'........would that be enough for a warrant tho?

aint like your paying 10 times going rate for feed just to grow tomatoes...my grow shop wont say the 'M' word, it's just fruits we talk about, getting fat juicy fruits...turns out they know little anyway, and will do nothing but hard sell you the latest super-size-me bud bloomer...
but like someone already said, everyone in the shop know's why you are there, so why wouldent the police...


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 4, 2012)

The copper that was in the car with me on the way to the station, he was a drugs are all the same type. Giving it "you think cos it's a bit of smoke, that it's ok. I can take you to a guy who's been puffing for 20+yrs. And you should see him, his brains rotted he's fucked for life cos if weed" fucking idiot. I told him yeah he's told YOU it's only weed, the cunts probly been eating vallies like sweets. Pissed me right off trying to pull that one!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

i dont go to any grow shop fuk that!
i only order of ebay but phone the order in not thru paypal,, most of the time, my postman knows me and knows i get parcels all the time so im golden ther

just jealouse priks on the estate proly snitch me for stoemn goods,, since thats what im usually getting busted for but ive been a good boy,, bought nothing apart from form the shop,recipts the lot!

operation hid the door properly, gotta look for a book case to bold to the door,, u know so wen u open the door the bookcase opens too!! be fucking awsome, move a book and it opnes ahaha
or a wardrobe? dunno,, but if im gunna continue i gotta get this shit hidden, remove the carbon filter from the attick and into the room venting into the bits between the floorboards 

gotta do it propely rite? thers fuk all here part from equipment now so let em come!

lol yeh closet comparing weed to a down and out junkie lol they think they kow so much

wen i used to be well naughty i got taken for a drive inot a forest thrown out bak of the van cuffed up and 3 big coppers said "look see how easy it could have been"
then threw me bak in the van and took me to cop shop,, it but the jeebies up me for sure,,


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Dec 4, 2012)

love your sig man Im not sure I understood everthing you said (Im english too) But hell im sure it makes sense LOL


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

Campo Cultivator said:


> love your sig man Im not sure I understood everthing you said (Im english too) But hell im sure it makes sense LOL



pmsl, NO CUNT understands what ic3 says , it the equivelant of doing a cryptic crossword reading his posts. talking about being spied on ; theres a whole section of m15 at gchq that burst into tears when his names mentioned


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Dec 4, 2012)

hahaha lol Ive been reading through the last hundred posts or so I am scared to get involved LOL
ffs anyone growing weed here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Campo Cultivator said:


> hahaha lol Ive been reading through the last hundred posts or so I am scared to get involved LOL
> ffs anyone growing weed here


no no1 grows on this thread mate,, we all just talk shit,, genral rule,, eng vs the jocks! we always win

new uk law passed,, u get caught with a blade,, mandatory jail time!
www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20576580


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

Campo Cultivator said:


> hahaha lol Ive been reading through the last hundred posts or so I am scared to get involved LOL
> ffs anyone growing weed here


Sorry thats information we cannot disclose due to legal/operational reasons lmfao


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

even the geordies dont want to be english,the jocks win hands down on growing
lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

the jocks win hands down on english spelling


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

god sake ice did he do you for an oz ffs if you giving away ozs send one up here lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> the jocks win hands down on english spelling


thats just you i cant even sell my name lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> god sake ice did he do you for an oz ffs if you giving away ozs send one up here lol


na made him a webiste fucked me on payment


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

o ye i emember now uker lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

fuck me it went quiet in here quick lol


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 4, 2012)

i just love staring shit,.....[video=youtube;50_iRIcxsz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=50_iRIcxsz0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

Always does at knocking off time, tho I've been in the pub an hour


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck me it went quiet in here quick lol


been pretty steady over past few days too,
just bought the child one of these
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9371802.htm

try to keep her of the wifes phone! kids eh.

ph n thanx yorkie,, ordered that soil now the dudes saying he away will the 27th on his act,, FUK!! oh well best order summore elseware, 18qwid fffsffsffsssfsfsfs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i just love staring shit,.....[video=youtube;50_iRIcxsz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=50_iRIcxsz0[/video]


shame you can't spell the language of the country you mock. Though that's to be expected the way you've bastardised it.. do one you mug


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

like buttons bak!!lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 4, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i just love staring shit,.....[video=youtube;50_iRIcxsz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=50_iRIcxsz0[/video]


typical yank... loves starting shit and usualy leaving us to finish it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> typical yank... loves starting shit and usualy leaving us to finish it


pussys,,,if england had won battle of 1819(nobody won) thetyd be english so fuk them


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;TQML3jIC_9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TQML3jIC_9I[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pussys,,,if england had won battle of 1819(nobody won) thetyd be english so fuk them


they pritty much are english, jus english imagrants in the native americans country lol but they developed a fucked up accent along the way lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> typical yank... loves starting shit and usualy leaving us to finish it


this from the english??/ lol, wanted an empire and got the scots to kill everybody.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 4, 2012)

dura72 said:


> this from the english??/ lol, wanted an empire and got the scots to kill everybody.


lol well thats wot u jocks do best mate ha ha


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 4, 2012)

Kalishinapple kush is the next Seeds to be popped .Seeds arrived today bought them a while ago but been sitting in the sorting office haven't had time to pick them up . 11 will be germed tonight can't wait to run these monsters


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol well thats wot u jocks do best mate ha ha



lol, true mate.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 4, 2012)

my wee lad just sneezed a couple of times so i said 'hey! what do you say when you sneeze??', he looks at me like i'm daft and says 'atchoo?'


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

hes a fuking nutjob,, just been looking into this 3d thing,, seems ps3 is 3d enabled so gunna take a look at sum 3d games,, i need to buy one of those sub boxes u get for surround so i can plug me surround speakers up,, NOW THATS GAMING!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hes a fuking nutjob,, just been looking into this 3d thing,, seems ps3 is 3d enabled so gunna take a look at sum 3d games,, i need to buy one of those sub boxes u get for surround so i can plug me surround speakers up,, NOW THATS GAMING!


Ive got an old surround system here ya can have if ya pay the postage, needs a few speaker wires splicing but nothing major, works but slightly old


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive got an old surround system here ya can have if ya pay the postage, needs a few speaker wires splicing but nothing major, works but slightly old


ok kewl nice 1 pal,, i mean i only need the main sub watthe rest plug into? if it will save weight,, giz a paypal addy or watever and il send u the coin matey,, inbox obv lol


----------



## unlucky (Dec 4, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah good job iv moved to jamacia aswell wink wink



its been some time now, got to be over a year since you moved there 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Dec 4, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Eeerrmmm.......who's the grasses? I've gave my address to 3 ppl on here, and 2 of them I 100% trust


&#8203;hhhhhhmmmmmmm.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;hhhhhhmmmmmmm.


yeh i lold at that gives his addy to 3 people, but he dont trust one of em! lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 4, 2012)

unlucky said:


> its been some time now, got to be over a year since you moved there 4sure


yeah jus lovin the rasta way of life ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2012)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> *tumbleweed*


waiting on your PM


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 5, 2012)

am i the first up or just to post lol


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 5, 2012)

I word : SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    - ZTELTHY


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning all, smattering of snow here but nothing major

@IC3 as soon as ive woken up n got a coffee down me ill take some pics for ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

@IC3, bit of dust on it but works fine


----------



## dura72 (Dec 5, 2012)

morning mutants. bloody cold up here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

good inch of the bad white stuff in the last 15 mins in the toon. tempted to have a healthy bubble of marlon and sack work right off


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

speshh said:


> where i live theres been a few big busts, hopefully with the police commissioners elections, less concentration on stopping growing and more towards the real crimes in the area.


Yh most of them big busts are vietnamese factorys tho pumping out shit weed at stupid prices.fuck em they deserve to get busted.no respect for the game have they just for the money..i roll with a tight circle of mates n no1 else knows my shit.between us weve never bees done (touch wood) but people i kno get done all the time.if your growin in a country where its severely frowned upon.you need to think of every single possibility of you getting caught and try and counter it befote it happens.and above all else silence is key. Not trying to teach any1 a lesson but alot of people dont think bout this shit and jus try n show off.not clever really


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> gutted for you mr  &#8203;see thats why i moved to the usa and got my self a growing card.....and its hot too





unlucky said:


> the like button is a grass.............  i am getting pazzy tho  (so glad ive got a growing card) ok it says im a 4plant wanna be, but thats ok with me



Since when the fuck did you emigrate to the USA and get a medical marijuana card?

More to the point how the hell have you managed to apply for and be granted a visa, emigrate to the USA and stay there long enough to be given citizenship in order to obtain said MMJ card all in substantially less than a year!?

LMFAO!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

so snow all over the UK today then im guessing, had a smattering down here but its already melted


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Since when the fuck did you emigrate to the USA and get a medical marijuana card?
> 
> More to the point how the hell have you managed to apply for and be granted a visa, emigrate to the USA and stay there long enough to be given citizenship in order to obtain said MMJ card all in substantially less than a year!?
> 
> LMFAO!


I think with all the recent discussion with police watching the site is more a case of "me? UK? dont be silly ive emigrated wink wink"


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> so snow all over the UK today then im guessing, had a smattering down here but its already melted


No snow in the midlands yet  still fackin cold tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

unlucky said:


> gutted for you mr  &#8203;see thats why i moved to the usa and got my self a growing card.....and its hot too





Saerimmner said:


> I think with all the recent discussion with police watching the site is more a case of "me? UK? dont be silly ive emigrated wink wink"



Lol, silly sod!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, silly sod!


lol me or her?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> lol me or her?


.....Lol, her.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

[h=1]Plastic bulb development promises better quality light[/h]




By Matt McGrath Environment correspondent, BBC News





Continue reading the main story [h=2]Related Stories[/h] 

 New light bulb to last 23 years
 US introduces $60 LED light bulb
 A sad farewell to the 60W bulb
 
US researchers say they have developed a new type of lighting that could replace fluorescent bulbs. 
The new source is made from layers of plastic and is said to be more efficient while producing a better quality of flicker-free light.
The scientists behind it say they believe the first units will be produced in 2013.
Details of the new development have been published in the journal Organic Electronics.
Continue reading the main story [h=2]Start Quote[/h] What we've found is a way of creating light rather than heat​ Prof David Carroll Wake Forest University 
Brighter white The new light source is called field-induced polymer electroluminescent (Fipel) technology. It is made from three layers of light-emitting polymers, each containing a small volume of nanomaterials that glow when electric current is passed through them.
The inventor of the device is Dr David Carroll, professor of physics at Wake Forest University in North Carolina. He says the new plastic lighting source can be made into any shape, and it produces a better quality of light than compact fluorescent bulbs which have become very popular in recent years.




The new light source is said to be twice as efficient as fluorescent bulbs 
"They have a bluish, harsh tint to them, " he told BBC News, "it is not really accommodating to the human eye; people complain of headaches and the reason is the spectral content of that light doesn't match the Sun - our device can match the solar spectrum perfectly.
"I'm saying we are brighter than one of these curlicue bulbs and I can give you any tint to that white light that you want." 
Continue reading the main story [h=2]Lighting up the world[/h] 

 Lighting accounts for around 19% of global electricity use
 A worldwide switch to low-energy bulbs could save the output of around 600 power plants
 
There have been several attempts to develop new light-bulbs in recent years - Light Emitting Diodes (LEDs) have come a long way since they were best known for being indicator lights in electronic devices. Over the past decade, they have become much more widely used as a light source as they are both bright and efficient. They are now often used on large buildings. 
Light not heat Another step forward has been organic LEDs (OLEDs) which also promise greater efficiency and better light than older, incandescent bulbs. Their big advantage over LEDs is that they can be transformed into many different shapes including the screens for high-definition televisions. 
But Prof Carroll believes OLED lights haven't lived up to the hype.
"They don't last very long and they're not very bright," he said. "There's a limit to how much brightness you can get out of them. If you run too much current through them they melt." 
The Fipel bulb, he says, overcomes all these problems.
"What we've found is a way of creating light rather than heat. Our devices contain no mercury, they contain no caustic chemicals and they don't break as they are not made of glass."
Prof Carroll says his new bulb is cheap to make and he has a "corporate partner" interested in manufacturing the device. He believes the first production runs will take place in 2013.
He also has great faith in the ability of the new bulbs to last. He says he has one in his lab that has been working for about a decade.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

6 weeks 12/12, 4 weeks flowering.






Main cola.....




A few side colas....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

some tree that fella, noice!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

JUst had an idea..................

If those new plastic lights are released and also give off no heat then surely you could incorporate it in to something like a SCROG screen and actually have lights between the buds at canopy level etc?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> lol me or her?


orite cool pal,, get me a price and .method to get you the coin for postage

looking good them yorkie,, am on a bit of a noyya atm this dik posted ima farmer on facebook,i removed it fast but SHIT! lol paranoiaaaaaa


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite cool pal,, get me a price and .method to get you the coin for postage
> 
> looking good them yorkie,, am on a bit of a noyya atm this dik posted ima farmer on facebook,i removed it fast but SHIT! lol paranoiaaaaaa


Yeah no worries mate, will get it packed up n weighed n then ill shout ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah no worries mate, will get it packed up n weighed n then ill shout ya


cheers bud,,, just doing a how to hide a grow room door investigation,, harder than it seems wen u dont wanna spend 6k on doing one


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cheers bud,,, just doing a how to hide a grow room door investigation,, harder than it seems wen u dont wanna spend 6k on doing one


I know exactly what you need, looked into it myself. Get hold of a good chippy and he'll sort you out unless you're any good with the tools. I was quoted 800 quid but didnt bother, ill build my own in the new gaff.

http://bookriot.com/2012/11/02/10-kick-ass-secret-passage-bookshelves/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I know exactly what you need, looked into it myself. Get hold of a good chippy and he'll sort you out unless you're any good with the tools. I was quoted 800 quid but didnt bother, ill build my own in the new gaff.
> 
> http://bookriot.com/2012/11/02/10-kick-ass-secret-passage-bookshelves/


well the doors ther a pull open one not one with a door mechanism, and teh frame,, im about to strip the wall and take the petrduing door frame out, then i was thinking 
A, fasten a book case to the door withhidden weels so it all open together,

B. decorate the wall with sum patern paper and thin ply 3/4 of teh way down (door removed) then play again with 2 screws to simply unscrew the bottom quater and crawl in, the crawl is benficial so i have no issue with that,

c, decrtate the wall again ply above the wardobe so its blends in and simply moove it wen i want in


OH district nurse are ba daily HAHAH FUK THEM !

ice-4 district nurses-0

FUKK UUUU!!! ahahaha wankers,

as for extraction coz i dont want a carbon filter in the attick, so im thinking

i have a hiole wer my ld dcuting went thru so im gunna put a fan cover on the top of the celing and fasten ducting to the bottm so it blwos up i was thinking havin the ducting from the filter to t he light then light to the vent wat ul never see in the atticjk coz its just a dust cover screwed into the plasterboard,

decided if im gunna do this ima do it properly,

also gunna mod my old big 250 hps box to a hood and ballast was thinking of running my 600 hps alongside a 250 mh

any good?

see sum good thoughts cummin


----------



## 00ashoo (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cheers bud,,, just doing a how to hide a grow room door investigation,, harder than it seems wen u dont wanna spend 6k on doing one


has the room got a window ?if its got a window they will know theres a room there and hiding the door wont do anything plus it will go against you in court, going out your way to deceive.

if it hasent got a window just plasterboard the door up and it will match up with the wall , and cut a whole in the room ceiling, store a ladder in the loft and just drop in and climb out of the room.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I know exactly what you need, looked into it myself. Get hold of a good chippy and he'll sort you out unless you're any good with the tools. I was quoted 800 quid but didnt bother, ill build my own in the new gaff.
> 
> http://bookriot.com/2012/11/02/10-kick-ass-secret-passage-bookshelves/


2" x 2" slats supporting a plasterboard false wall with your door cut out exactly where the wallpaper seam is, job done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 2" x 2" slats supporting a plasterboard false wall with your door cut out exactly where the wallpaper seam is, job done.


youve seen my room yorkie,, u know what im talking about,

hows me babies doin?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> youve seen my room yorkie,, u know what im talking about,
> 
> hows me babies doin?


Sound they are, in the tent with the 1000w during the day and in the cupboard with a CFL on em at night.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cheers bud,,, just doing a how to hide a grow room door investigation,, harder than it seems wen u dont wanna spend 6k on doing one


How big is the room you are trying to hide and even if you did cover the door would it still be obvious from other rooms in the house that there is a room missing? i.e. if its a 3 bedroom house and you block off 1 bedroom then generally that is about 1/4 of the total floor space of the upstairs floor thats just missing and will be blatantly obvious when ppl are in the house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> How big is the room you are trying to hide and even if you did cover the door would it still be obvious from other rooms in the house that there is a room missing? i.e. if its a 3 bedroom house and you block off 1 bedroom then generally that is about 1/4 of the total floor space of the upstairs floor thats just missing and will be blatantly obvious when ppl are in the house


walk in closet mate between 2 rooms,, only 1 entrance tho, its behind the boiler u really wouldnt even know its ther, im literally just trying to hide to door and frame, ive just stripped the wall so i was thinking pull of the door frame that sticks out,, after that im stumped.

ask yorkie,, u wouldnt even know the room was ther, damn the cops even missed it wen they busted me,, FANS RUNING TOO!! back then the door w\sent even hidden so i gues i got lucky, i dont really wanna show a pic lol

and its upstairs outa the way,, so none of that buinsess with folks cumming round

the room is 9ft long 3.5 wide and then celing height, im about to mount a plug socket in ther too so i can get rid of the lead going thru the wall


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> walk in closet mate between 2 rooms,, only 1 entrance tho, its behind the boiler u really wouldnt even know its ther, im literally just trying to hide to door and frame, ive just stripped the wall so i was thinking pull of the door frame that sticks out,, after that im stumped.
> 
> ask yorkie,, u wouldnt even know the room was ther, damn the cops even missed it wen they busted me,, FANS RUNING TOO!! back then the door w\sent even hidden so i gues i got lucky, i dont really wanna show a pic lol
> 
> ...


How about leave the cupboard where it is and have a partition? 3"x3.5 where the door opens, false wall at the back which opens to the remaining 6x3.5 area?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> How about leave the cupboard where it is and have a partition? 3"x3.5 where the door opens, false wall at the back which opens to the remaining 6x3.5 area?


this is it look






art attack aint got shit on me


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

Lowryder 2 and 3 bluecheese


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this is it look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao ice. you should be a fucking architect or some shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

"The force is strong with this one"......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

Red bubble is on the way mwah ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 5, 2012)

lookin good them yorki, what week they at?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this is it look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ice why dont you just take the front of the door frame off like you said and just buy a cheap wardrobe that covers the all of the door frame, take the back of the wardrobe off and it can be a magical gateway to a ganji narnia


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

I prefer blondes to red heads, lol












The Yorkshireman said:


> Red bubble is on the way mwah ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

those macros are sweet man. what do you use t get them?

the second set of pics look like a venus fly trap or something!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those macros are sweet man. what do you use t get them?


my galaxy s2 does them, just zoom rite in and use the 30x loop, or not he uses htc so his may do it same as my galaxy, now if u can hold the loop steady u get good shots, but zooming rite in gets good results too..


well ive taken the door frame out, seems the door wasent hinged properly so it stands proud of the wall, only 3-4mm but its noticable, anyways filled and convered the gap round wer the frame was, tomorrows mission, wiring the rooms own electrical circuit and sanding down the plaster, also stripping the rest of the room so it all blnds in nicely


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

fuk sake! brand new tv cant kick into 3d mode OR get onto a hdmi channel coz the kids lost the remote!! bins got emtied this morning so i got this niggly feeling!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

It will turn up, they always seem to, prob jus hiding in the furniture or summat


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 5, 2012)

did you get a samsung tv ic3? if so use this

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samsung.remoteTV&hl=en

sae you always have teh best avi's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

dunno if its got blutooth i may have to buy a dongle, its connected to my net and home network so maybei ltake a look,
just been playing around with the 3d took me a hr to find the on tv controls a lil joystik then anopther hr to suss out wat does wat after 50x turning the fucker off,

so 3d WORKS" was having sum split screen errror,

anyhoo nice but i can def see why people complain of headaches,, aches like a cunt watching it, il get sum better glasses for better experiance i think the free come with ones are awlays naff


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 5, 2012)

you need to train your eyes to relax as well, when first watching mine would strain
now its ok


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> you need to train your eyes to relax as well, when first watching mine would strain
> now its ok


yeh started feeling it in my forhead n temples, fuking 5.99 to rent a film im never gunna watch to to test the 3d lol even the tivo box thinks im loaded!! wtf
on the look for a mooove shits going nuts round nr me ive had enough! 
note to self,, must have celler or a nice walk in cupboard, just putting that on a wanted add can be techy, never mind if i got a grow on and they come to lok at th house, i may not even tell them about the room leave it as a suprise.

got loads of shit, just figuring wat we dont want stah in teh attick and thats that lol is that cheecky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> lookin good them yorki, what week they at?


6 weeks 12/12, 4 weeks actual flowering.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those macros are sweet man. what do you use t get them?


.....

.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 6 weeks 12/12, 4 weeks actual flowering.


that with the mh and hps yorkie m8? PM matey

i can get them trich shots on my s2 and the 30x loop overkill much yorkie? lol id expect nothing less non the less mate spec of YOU!

suprised u dont have a scalled hubble telescope aimed at your bud sites l;ol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that with the mh and hps yorkie m8? PM matey
> 
> i can get them trich shots on my s2 and the 30x loop overkill much yorkie? lol id expect nothing less non the less mate spec of YOU!
> 
> suprised u dont have a scalled hubble telescope aimed at your bud sites l;ol


First 5 weeks 12/12 600w HPS then 1000w HPS (dual spec bulbs) this last week and till the finish if I can keep the temps and low RH in check.

I never take incriminating photos from phones, cheap point and shoot with an SD card does me proud.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> did you get a samsung tv ic3? if so use this
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samsung.remoteTV&hl=en
> 
> sae you always have teh best avi's


Its only me 2nd one in the whole time ive been here, cpl of years now i think, thought it was time for a change lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First 5 weeks 12/12 600w HPS then 1000w HPS (dual spec bulbs) this last week and till the finish if I can keep the temps and low RH in check.
> 
> I never take incriminating photos from phones, cheap point and shoot with an SD card does me proud.


yehi got a nice digi,, need teh lead, pc wont read the memory card


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 5, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yehi got a nice digi,, need teh lead, pc wont read the memory card


why dont you get a usb card reader thing?

i can finally say ive had my new windows. they've been putting it off now for about a year. i should have scafolding up next week for the external insulation. fingers crossed ill have a nice warm house for xmas


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

2 inches of snow and the UK thread is snowed in, lol....

Great quote from a BBC article about the end of the world in 21/12/2012...
A Reuters poll earlier this year found that nearly one in four Americans and one in seven worldwide believe the world will end during their lifetime. In the UK the figure was less than one in 12. Thats a lot of people who dont just think the world revolves around them, they think it stops around them too. 

Full article for anyone interested.
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20121205-our-endless-apocalypse-obsession/2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

It's the transport systems, that are fucked, toon was a standstill. Glad I stopped off. My building closed at 3 so folks could get yem...

I've had to go in today. Need more brandy and I'm off for dim sung at 3. Footy at 6...Hard knock life I know


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

Not viewable in the UK apparently


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It's the transport systems, that are fucked, toon was a standstill. Glad I stopped off. My building closed at 3 so folks could get yem...
> 
> I've had to go in today. Need more brandy and I'm off for dim sung at 3. Footy at 6...Hard knock life I know


Well at least you only have to stagger a few hundred yards from all the chinkies to ST james ( and NO it is not the fucking sports direct stadium ffs lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

Never been anything other than st James' mate. Even the sky commentators never called it sports direct lol.

It's away tonight tho. Bordeaux. Still so long as I'm not in rush hour ill be reet.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 6, 2012)

fuck being a window fitter in this. they are doing my nextdoor neighbours now and its snowing lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like we will get abit of white stuff this after....

Psycho day 61 chop down tonight....bout fuckin time lol

View attachment 2432518]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Phat as always Pukka.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

always do it well pukka. nice shiz fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

yorkie empty your box lad


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 6 weeks 12/12, 4 weeks actual flowering.


gonna be some nice lookin shit when its finished mate


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Phat as always Pukka.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> always do it well pukka. nice shiz fella


Cheers lads defo the best lookin psycho I've done bit mad as I've done nowt but fuck up this grow lol.....always good the crimbo grows to get them cold purp colors out......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

purple and frosty.

Qrazy Quake x Smelly Cherry
View attachment 2432577View attachment 2432578View attachment 2432579View attachment 2432580


exodus


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie empty your box lad


.......Done.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 6, 2012)

Bang tidy Donny boy the QQ x sc looks a beauty.......the QQ x blues was 1st up best dressed for me, can't wait to see how it turns out.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers, bit small bud wise but the run was fighting for light with the 2 toke scrog i had going, i'll just be happy to have full jars of different stuff for crimbo. I usually keep an 8th of every crop over the year to have a selection to choose from on crimbo.

aye QQx Livers should be a fruity number that one man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Mel Sykes on 'loose women', ooooosh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Do you want some bacon picking up from the butchers she says.....

Eye, please I says........




My bird is awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

good drills! well trained i see


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

She knows a Yorkshireman needs his bit bacon butty, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Some bird on ITV news - "there are 54 sexual crimes from voyeur to rape"


Since when has voyeurism been a crime?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

Scrumpy bongo time!



I can see me wasting another day.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 6, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Scrumpy bongo time!
> 
> View attachment 2432603
> 
> I can see me wasting another day.


what strains that yorki? got a sexy looking shade of purp to it mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

sum damn nice plants ther guys,well done ,, my soil arrived today,weird considering the blokes act said he was away, big fucking sack, 
prgress on my room is steady, just done the electrics, so its now self contained, have to mount a shelf hi in the corner for the 2 ballasts, ganna mount a small fan blowing up, to keep the heat from the fucking my temp issues up,
door cumming of tomorrow and getting re fitted properly so its level with the wall, then sand and get sum vertically striped paper for the room, hide the room good and propper, fuing pain having to do this but if im gunna do it,, do it properly rite>?

how is everyone? this xmas lark aint cheap just got 250 wrth of next clothes of grafters for 70 (kids stuff) so thats cush!

OH YORKIE, ordered all that stuff u said,, dunno what i need half of it for but ordered all the same


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy building ice. Have fun with the bat cave....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy building ice. Have fun with the bat cave....


gunna be mint! lol,, telling u,,i wisjhi could post a pic,, but for obvoisue reasons i cant, ot sum intrested in a exchange too, may leave it as a suprise lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/breakingthetaboofilm?feature=watch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/breakingthetaboofilm?feature=watch


 u weighed that m8? just wrap it in card from a box and tape it up to post shudent be more than a tenner


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u weighed that m8? just wrap it in card from a box and tape it up to post shudent be more than a tenner


no sorry mate been down C.A.B most of the day trying to get this housing shit sorted out, will sit down n get it wrapped n weighed before bed tonight for ya mate, sorry for the delay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> no sorry mate been down C.A.B most of the day trying to get this housing shit sorted out, will sit down n get it wrapped n weighed before bed tonight for ya mate, sorry for the delay


your doin me the favour matey, i just cant seem to find one anywer!! lol so man i cant wait, cover the front display with tissue or sum shit, taped on,  n lemmi know how to get u the bucks mate i can do many methods,. i do have skills other than killing plants


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 6, 2012)

Sour flame og - sin city seeds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

after seeing half the tsaff i now see why they call it currys







There was a black out on my street last night.

It's ok now, the police have informed us that they have shot him.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your doin me the favour matey, i just cant seem to find one anywer!! lol so man i cant wait, cover the front display with tissue or sum shit, taped on,  n lemmi know how to get u the bucks mate i can do many methods,. i do have skills other than killing plants


Right its all wrapped and weighed 7kilo royal mail reckons £12.30-£15.80 standard parcels an its got the remote with it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Right its all wrapped and weighed 7kilo royal mail reckons £12.30-£15.80 standard parcels an its got the remote with it


ok fine how am i gunna get the money to ya? paypal? i can do it now


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok fine how am i gunna get the money to ya? paypal? i can do it now


fancy inboxing me your e-mail addy and ill chuck over bank acc details if your ok to put it in there as paypal I aint been able to get into in weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> fancy inboxing me your e-mail addy and ill chuck over bank acc details if your ok to put it in there as paypal I aint been able to get into in weeks


np il do it now


wifes got the phone incase u get a wtf message if u text lol,, hope ur lloyds make life soo much easier


----------



## green medicine man (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Has anyone tried out led's yet and if so could you tell me what the best medium to grow in is as i have 2 180w jumbo ufo's and my lovely little ladies are in bubble pots with dutch master gold range nutes, just gone into the fifth week of flower but I was expecting 
better results, i haven't been growing for a few years but i used to get 10 o plus under a 600hps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

green medicine man said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Has anyone tried out led's yet and if so could you tell me what the best medium to grow in is as i have 2 180w jumbo ufo's and my lovely little ladies are in bubble pots with dutch master gold range nutes, just gone into the fifth week of flower but I was expecting
> better results, i haven't been growing for a few years but i used to get 10 o plus under a 600hps


you wont get the tight node spaceng or dence nugs with led (compared to hps,, y dident u just buy a 1k hps with the money u paid for them 2 lights damn u caould have a sik grow op,, nrly 1k hell build a shed to grow with that!


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

leds do great node spacing will never use anyhing other then led now and i used cfl aand hps
hello u buch of piss splash backs


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

led for veg hps flowering


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried them, but only for creating uplighting in my living room, lol. 

My electrical engineer mate keeps telling me he is going to desing me something and I just go, "Oh aye". But yeh, you can grow with them.


green medicine man said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Has anyone tried out led's yet and if so could you tell me what the best medium to grow in is as i have 2 180w jumbo ufo's and my lovely little ladies are in bubble pots with dutch master gold range nutes, just gone into the fifth week of flower but I was expecting
> better results, i haven't been growing for a few years but i used to get 10 o plus under a 600hps


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuk me ya big hairy baw bag! what the fuk dude. how goes it?


mad dog bark said:


> led for veg hps flowering


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

LED are shit, just to save a buck on lekki,, u tite arse pay for hps and use led for under liighting lol,, fucking bag of shit, ul be saying pasma lights next

lol for the money id use a 1k hps all day long, im about to use a 600 as normal and add a 250 mh for my grow should be good all way thru with both lights


OH SAEMIRIMMER OR WATEVER IT IS,, I REPLIED TO UR EMAIL,, U DINT GIMMI A BANK NAME U TOOL!


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

uplighting, downlighting, hids all the way, lol.


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

hi dst the silver fox how r u dude??


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

ic3 im happy with wot i got- pics tomoz leds ent struggling with pukkas red mist nor the starburst haze___ infact over grew am struggling fit em in-


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2012)

hows the starburst looking?



mad dog bark said:


> ic3 im happy with wot i got- pics tomoz leds ent struggling with pukkas red mist nor the starburst haze___ infact over grew am struggling fit em in-


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

whers cheds? i saw something on pukkas thread? wot happened to him?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

the burst i put in tiny pot to keep small but its tallest one by far- im no pro but my one leaning to the haze side looks like g13 haze still got 4 week flower yet tho mayb more


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

my blue cheese looks shite tho_ given up with em i cant seem do em right- cal mag i need mayb but im tight


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LED are shit, just to save a buck on lekki,, u tite arse pay for hps and use led for under liighting lol,, fucking bag of shit, ul be saying pasma lights next
> 
> lol for the money id use a 1k hps all day long, im about to use a 600 as normal and add a 250 mh for my grow should be good all way thru with both lights
> 
> ...


replied to ya mate


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

still a chatty bunch i see then haha right o laters all


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone fancy a bit of yank bashing for a laugh? 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/593783-english-hooligans-fn-up-our.html


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

i did but hes not playing ball with me?this a shame i like yank smashing


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> what strains that yorki? got a sexy looking shade of purp to it mate


It's some scrumped off this here, quick dry in the oven on air.


----------



## green medicine man (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you tried led's? I am looking to get away from hps for cost and stealth reasons my friend, gonna try auto pots with some form of soilless mix as i was led to believe the problem is with the heat in the water as the led's don't give off much heat so you have to heat the room up to85 degs


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

yes i use 357 watts of led each day


----------



## green medicine man (Dec 6, 2012)

r u using hydro or another medium?


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 6, 2012)

soil perlight and alot off love and a mag plus unit no complaints


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2012)

my new soils just arrived, first soil grow, how hard can it be? cant be that diffrent from coco


----------



## green medicine man (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers, this is my first with led's and i had bubblers so i went with them, going into week 5 and was expecting more so the next time i'll go soil penlight


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my new soils just arrived, first soil grow, how hard can it be? cant be that diffrent from coco


My lowryder is in light mix dirt 1st time I've tried it, feeding her coco ferts and so far so good she stinks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my new soils just arrived, first soil grow, how hard can it be? cant be that diffrent from coco


You'll fucking love it 2 weeks into flower trust me!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2012)

It's still Friday regardless of the tumble weeds.

View attachment 2433684
View attachment 2433686View attachment 2433687


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck me im bored, what u lot up to?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2012)

Smoking, lol.

About to have a bath and then breakfast.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2012)

meh cant even have a smoke lol hate being skint lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been scrumping for a week, lol.

I think my little banana smelling pheno is nearly done, maybe a fortnight tops.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll fucking love it 2 weeks into flower trust me!


 theat bio tusff and epsoms here yorkie,, wat do i need epsom for? fuking postman moaning about weight, asking wat the parcels are lol nosey cunt

email samerimmer


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> theat bio tusff and epsoms here yorkie,, wat do i need epsom for? fuking postman moaning about weight, asking wat the parcels are lol nosey cunt
> 
> email samerimmer


replied mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2012)

i called the RSPCA today and said. "I've just found a suitcase in the woods containing a fox and four cubs."

"Thats terrible," she replied. "Are they moving?"

"im not sure to be honest," i said, "But that would explane the suitcase."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's still Friday regardless of the tumble weeds.
> 
> View attachment 2433684
> View attachment 2433686View attachment 2433687


Friday night pr0n! Lookin nicer every time I see it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2012)

wow been fucking dead in here lately, where the fuck is every 1???


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 7, 2012)

they prob of spooning badgers if u ask me, bunch of fuck nuggets


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of fucknuggets and whatcha no mdb is back lol how's ya doing u old fanny? Still off the smoke m8?

Spose I better post aint no fun lurking when there's fuck all to read.

@yman been following the updates lovely grow that m8 ur smashing it, bout time aint seen nowt of u in ages but looks like its been worth the weight.

@pukka the pyscho looked niiiice oldboy on chop day!


----------



## mad dog bark (Dec 7, 2012)

na i smokeing like a chimney... puff puff pass pass . hows u old boy????? good to see u a fre man alot raids r way...


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 7, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> theat bio tusff and epsoms here yorkie,, wat do i need epsom for? fuking postman moaning about weight, asking wat the parcels are lol nosey cunt
> 
> email samerimmer


the last time i ordered coco the delivery bloke was asking whats in it. when i got it in the 2 layers of black plastic had been ripped open. nosey people 3 doors down from me have been asking why do i have loads of deliveries too.

whats all this talk about a grass? lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> they prob of spooning badgers if u ask me, bunch of fuck nuggets


ha yeah, fucking sick cunts... lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 7, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> na i smokeing like a chimney... puff puff pass pass . hows u old boy????? good to see u a fre man alot raids r way...


Thought u was giving the smoke up for a while?

Yeah I'm all good m8 I keep me self to meself n also tend to sell out of town so touch wood no probs.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 7, 2012)

i want to give it up but im still smoking like a chimney lol.

hey mdb hows things? long time no see. still running the LED's? i bet you got low temp problems this time of the year lol

my windows are done now im waiting on the outside insulation. they've come up and sprayed little dots on the wall so it shouldnt be too much longer


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 7, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> @pukka the pyscho looked niiiice oldboy on chop day!


Cheers geezer, all chopped an hangin mate dont look a bad amount atall......


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers geezer, all chopped an hangin mate dont look a bad amount atall......


Think I said anything from 6-10oz a few month ago, seeing it the other day I'm gonna say 9-10oz from that pyscho fuck nos bout the lemon? 

Did u use ripen? Only ask cause fair amount of yellowing on the last pics?

Cut it close but worked out in the end hay, wk before xmas ur be flush wit a load of pyscho n lemon niiiiiice.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeh I think at least 7 or 8 mate could be more....the lemon I might just make a oz doubt it tho buds are tiny an airy.
No mate no ripen just cut out all nutes 2 week before chop an used just the bat shit an topmax for 9 days then plain water for the last 5 mate.
Yeh cut it way to close for me mate lol twitchy arse an all that....every fucker crops round now too but they ain't got no purple psycho haha

How's the seed run goin? Any pics yet geezer?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2012)

This grow is going pretty shit m8 all I've grown for 2yr+ is pyscho n exo and they just take ne nutes n all abuse.

This pineapple express is a touchy fucker burnt it then backed off the feed and now its looking underfed, the white russian I burnt a little too and they stopped doing nowt for bout a week.

Me exo is looking lovely tho lol 

Aint gonna bother with either the pe or wr again from what I seen so far, waiting on a load of exo cuts to root n got a spare tent gonna just do a 1wk veg n flip on 9, already got 2pe 3wr n 1 large exo a week into flower.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning spunk bubbles....

@newuser do you like AK47? if so look into Pyramid seeds tuthankhamon, massive yielder and bloody strong an takes whatever nutes ya chuck at it without complaint


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Still should do ok mate with abit of burn...do ya just stick to your own kinda feeding schedule or you raise stuff up depending on how there doin? Best with new strains to keep everthin low at 1st see how they do....
Give um a chance mate could surprise ya come harvest only week 1 mate lol
What you chucking the 9 exo under mate 1 x 600w? Or you sayin 1 veg chop after 8 week flower?? Lol
You no psycho this run geezer?.....I've been scrumping an fuck me it's strong lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning spunk bubbles....
> 
> @newuser do you like AK47? if so look into Pyramid seeds tuthankhamon, massive yielder and bloody strong an takes whatever nutes ya chuck at it without complaint


What's the flowering time on it sae?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Still should do ok mate with abit of burn...do ya just stick to your own kinda feeding schedule or you raise stuff up depending on how there doin? Best with new strains to keep everthin low at 1st see how they do....
> Give um a chance mate could surprise ya come harvest only week 1 mate lol
> What you chucking the 9 exo under mate 1 x 600w? Or you sayin 1 veg chop after 8 week flower?? Lol
> You no psycho this run geezer?.....I've been scrumping an fuck me it's strong lol


Yeah puks they will still do ok they aint exactly on deaths door, but the nute burn slowed them right down and its ballache making different nute mixs for the different strains.

I have cloned the pe so might give that a second chance but tbh m8 think next run will just all be exo and nuffing but exo from then on.

I don't have the pyscho anymore, it needs a extra week than the exo n both so similar didn't see much point keeping it, I would like another bash at the livers tho but apart from chedz don't no any1 who still has it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah defo a ball ache mate that's how I fucked this grow tryin to only mix 1 lot lol
I'd give the pe a run again mate jimmys always look mint maybe just do a run with just them if it's a fussy fucka....
I'm not to sure don't think chedz had it yet think bill has an maybe Donny or westy, I want to have another run once I've found a nice gk x livers male to cross back to it plus once I've sorted me taste probs out so I can do it justice.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat do i need epsom for?


Magnesium.



newuserlol said:


> @yman been following the updates lovely grow that m8 ur smashing it, bout time aint seen nowt of u in ages but looks like its been worth the weight.


Cheers mate. 

It's been worth the wait from a "fluke pheno fall on my lap" point of view but this last year's been shit for wages, lol.

Balls to the wall triacontanol scrogging coming up!


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just got 6 sweet deep grapefruit from the tude (cant wait to see how this strain goes) and got 13 seeds free on xmas promo.some bangers aswell.promo finishes on tenth people .defo worth having a look


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning spunk bubbles....
> 
> @newuser do you like AK47? if so look into Pyramid seeds tuthankhamon, massive yielder and bloody strong an takes whatever nutes ya chuck at it without complaint


Not smoked that much ak47 really m8 but its history speaks for its self, so many good yielding hardy strains out there tho.

When u getting ya grow back on then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2012)

So my little banana smelling pheno is pretty much done, it may well come down on Tuesday after 45 ish days 12/12.


It's not very big maybe 1.5 - 2 oz but it's dense. It would be perfect for SOG as it's short, fast, hard, frosty and smell's awesome..


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

AH GOT BUSTED!!!! door caved in yesterday at 20 past 10, 7 plants all ready for the chop. sumwhere between 10 and 15 oz i reckon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> AH GOT BUSTED!!!! door caved in yesterday at 20 past 10, 7 plants all ready for the chop. sumwhere between 10 and 15 oz i reckon.


Tell the story then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2012)

Or do you reckon you've taken the hit for 'that smell'?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

dunno mate, all the said was they were acting on intelligence recieved.....door got crashed while i was sleeping, jumped up to see what was happening and there was about 8 of the fuckers. came in and basically asked a few questions, filmed the search, took it all away and then took me to the nick for an interview, got out on an 'undertaking' to stay out of bother and go to court on the 7th january.......so thats me out the game for a bit, im most likely gonny get evicted over this . cant see me getting jailed for 7 plants though, probably a fine, probation and comm service...lol, fuckin bummer!! down 2 grand just before chrimbo!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuckin hell dura sorry to hear that mate... ffs man.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2012)

Wounded for you mate,.

Won't you getting done before when you crashed the car fuck you up when you go to court?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

my own damn fault, they shouldve been chopped last week .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> my own damn fault, they shouldve been chopped last week .


woold have been worse! hanging and getting taken! noooo,,, fuckers,
na u wont get jail, com serviuce at the most, pends if u done it before i suppose,seems a few busts recently, fuk that im not doing any jouirnals or pictures, best be safe than sorry, maybe your pal upsatirs fucked u? u neevr know, to get the heat of him.

they filmed it? keep a eye on your local newspaper website then, they love postin that shit, xmas busts suk soz man,

pukka PM


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

On a lighter note new line up

Tres star dawg= Star Dawg(F) X Tres Dawg(M).......Star Dawg = Chem 4(F) X Tres Dawg(M) 
..........Tres Dawg = Chem D(F) X Double Dawg(M)




Chemband= (res priv) headand mom X (rezdawg) chemdawg x sour diesel dad




Magic monkey= Magic merlin x gorilla grape




Smelly cherry x Chemband= (Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers) x chemband




QQ x Livers/blues= (QQ is qrazy train x cheesequake X Livers) x livers




Smelly cherry(purple pheno)= Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers


Cheese berry haze= blueberry cheese x lady cane (Super Silver Haze G13)


Dog bx1= Dog Kush X OG Kush male (K2) (from the same lineage as the DOG&#8217;s OG Kush parent)


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 8, 2012)

Ffs dura gutted for you mate!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wounded for you mate,.
> 
> Won't you getting done before when you crashed the car fuck you up when you go to court?



yeah it wont help but the reality is ahve only got that one drugs offence 18months ago and its the exact same rap, 7 plants but just personal, last time i had a drunk driving and valium possesion charge on top. i got 150 hrs comm service and a years probation last time and i got really good reports so with any luck it'll be about the same, probably a higher number of hours. jails unlikely, its been 10 or 11 years since i last did time, ive been flying under the radar for a decade. the biggest pain in the arse is losing 2 fucking grand 2 weeks before xmas.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 8, 2012)

Dint you have 2 on the go dura? ....


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dint you have 2 on the go dura? ....



aye but the other was at a mates, its cut and drying right now, it'll cover my chrimbo prezzies but thats about it. think ahm gonny have to pull ma horns in fora bit.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2012)

shit dura, gutted mate. fuck been a lot of busts latley. i wonder if there getting any info of RIU???


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What's the flowering time on it sae?


60-65 days mate https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pyramid-seeds-tutankhamon/prod_2109.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Not smoked that much ak47 really m8 but its history speaks for its self, so many good yielding hardy strains out there tho.
> 
> When u getting ya grow back on then?


Probably will have to be when we`ve moved mate, sueing the landlord for disrepair n stuff thru C.A.B so they now have a hard on for us an keep sending out workmen to do "estimates" lol, good thing is tho the silly nigerian cunts have admitted in a letter to us that the house is dangerous and they have known about it for some time but not fixed it due to "not being able to afford to" so out of all of this we should hopefully get a council place and then its all systems go lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> AH GOT BUSTED!!!! door caved in yesterday at 20 past 10, 7 plants all ready for the chop. sumwhere between 10 and 15 oz i reckon.


Yet another members door tapped thru? ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yet another members door tapped thru? ffs


yeh i know,, parra much? chedz dissapeared too! fuk sake, like i said i aint posting shitno more, not wirth it even if it is the off chance, wer being watched

iv replied to your email saerimmner.,

pukka read yer inboxes ya spoon.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 8, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> shit dura, gutted mate. fuck been a lot of busts latley. i wonder if there getting any info of RIU???


I think it's just the time of year. There always seems to be a lot of busts around crimbo time


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I think it's just the time of year. There always seems to be a lot of busts around crimbo time


yeah a lot of it is that their IR camera on the chopper is more effective in cold weather but is beginning to take the piss just how many members of THIS THREAD are getting the old love tap at the door


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

Add to the list ppl, just who is it from this thread thats been knocked up so far?

Gaztoth
Closetgardener
Dura


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> shit dura, gutted mate. fuck been a lot of busts latley. i wonder if there getting any info of RIU???



i was thinkin the same myself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

yeh fuk this its getting bang on top, we need to start tighting our belt guys, stop being so flippint with area info,, DELETE the thread and start again lol

fuksake

just looking at these motabilty cars,thers sum shitters, but hey ther 99% free so fukit eh?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh fuk this its getting bang on top, we need to start tighting our belt guys, stop being so flippint with area info,, DELETE the thread and start again lol
> 
> fuksake
> 
> just looking at these motabilty cars,thers sum shitters, but hey ther 99% free so fukit eh?


Deleting the thread will do precisely fuck all mate, if they have been snooping on here they already know ppls usernames etc n will simply follow to the new thread


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

im giving it all up, at least for a good while, it'll hit my pocket but i really cant afford another bust what with having a kid and going to uni. im still gonna float around here coz ive actually got to like sum of you rebrobates. fuckin shame coz i enjoyed growing stuff, mite take up growing tomatoes and chillies....id fuckin love to get my door crashed in for that. bastards never even gave me the chance to answer the fuckin door either, cunts. but yes lads keep it shut about locations and go into your inbox and delete everything.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Deleting the thread will do precisely fuck all mate, if they have been snooping on here they already know ppls usernames etc n will simply follow to the new thread


 yeh was just thinking it gets rid of all past shit and we should be more carefull.... damage done if it is this site anyways,, yank mods stictching us lol



dura72 said:


> im giving it all up, at least for a good while, it'll hit my pocket but i really cant afford another bust what with having a kid and going to uni. im still gonna float around here coz ive actually got to like sum of you rebrobates. fuckin shame coz i enjoyed growing stuff, mite take up growing tomatoes and chillies....id fuckin love to get my door crashed in for that. bastards never even gave me the chance to answer the fuckin door either, cunts. but yes lads keep it shut about locations and go into your inbox and delete everything.


 grow tobacco matey, get it good and sell to them tobacco shops wat have it jarred! legal and money to be made, its the equipment u loose too, did they take EVERYTHING? or leave u sum empty pots to tease u! wankers,

summets def not rite. glad i got mine down and done,


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that, Dura. Someone has been grassing by the sounds of it. 



dura72 said:


> aye but the other was at a mates, its cut and drying right now, it'll cover my chrimbo prezzies but thats about it. think ahm gonny have to pull ma horns in fora bit.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

im left with a ph pen, large drip tray and 2 light rollers. there off with a 400 hps and ballast, carbon can and 5" ruk, all my pots, food, buckets, ph up and down, loads of little odds and ends, accoustic ducting and water jugs....oh and they left me half a pack of shooting powder.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that dura.

I personally don't believe the few raids recently have had anything to do with the site dura wasn't ya saying there's other growers very close to you and that junkies where saying the area is stinking of weed? 

Gaz was known to the feds he had been raided more than once and closetg well I dunno but the 3 don't seem very conected and out of 3 growers to nick from the thread they don't scream 1st choice.

Just the time of year imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Sorry to hear that dura.
> 
> I personally don't believe the few raids recently have had anything to do with the site dura wasn't ya saying there's other growers very close to you and that junkies where saying the area is stinking of weed?
> 
> ...


like the prison busts for alcohol,, just that time of yr, unlucky im gutted for ya man,, more for the money for the family,, i totally understand how important the grow money was,, i was spending the money as i got mine incase owt went down,, wanted a good xmas,, if i had weed left id sort u out pal but i aint soz


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 8, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Sorry to hear that dura.
> 
> I personally don't believe the few raids recently have had anything to do with the site dura wasn't ya saying there's other growers very close to you and that junkies where saying the area is stinking of weed?
> 
> ...


I reckon I post a wee but too much info at times but there's goina be less of it, fuck that. Ur right tho, wouldn't of been my first choice. I'd of been after unlucky lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd of been after unlucky lol


yeh shes the thread matsergrower for sure!!! BIG TIMMMMEEE!!!

so stil nowt of chedz? anyone think hes getting arseraped in his local nicks shower or what?

i think we all post a wee bit too much info sumtimes,, without thinking,,, damn we all done it


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 8, 2012)

gutted for you dura mate. i dont think its got anything to do with this site either. ive seen peeps on here talking about selling meds (i dont want to scare anyone) i would have thought they would be the first to get a nock on the door. as far as i know dura hasnt posted any pics or given his addy out to anyone so imo the only other way they could track him from the site is by his IP address. if thats how they got the 3 of you we're all fucked.

didnt gaz get busted through fiddling the elecy tho?


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon I post a wee but too much info at times but there's goina be less of it, fuck that. Ur right tho, wouldn't of been my first choice. I'd of been after unlucky lol


unlucky magically lives in the US now and has a medical growers card lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> gutted for you dura mate. i dont think its got anything to do with this site either. ive seen peeps on here talking about selling meds (i dont want to scare anyone) i would have thought they would be the first to get a nock on the door. as far as i know dura hasnt posted any pics or given his addy out to anyone so imo the only other way they could track him from the site is by his IP address. if thats how they got the 3 of you we're all fucked.
> 
> didnt gaz get busted through fiddling the elecy tho?



lol all fucked fo sure! suppose its better on the noia if u have summet to blame? fiddling lekki!!!! well i never thats just naughty! i thought we ALL paid for our shit and was setting a example? lol

anyways i grow tobacco not weed so fuk em!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I think it's just the time of year. There always seems to be a lot of busts around crimbo time


yeah come to think about it your right mate. always a weed drought at christmas.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2012)

yeah unlucky aint been on for a while, she might be gettin scissored inside as we speak!
yeah good job i jus grow tomoatos and dont get involved in all this tetrohydrocanibinol... sounds like trouble


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

i asked the cops if they could check the thc content.....fuckers had no idea what i was talkin about.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> i asked the cops if they could check the thc content.....fuckers had no idea what i was talkin about.


dura can ur solicitor not find out what "intelligence" they had to be able to bust ye?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> dura can ur solicitor not find out what "intelligence" they had to be able to bust ye?


dont think so, they dont need to give out there sources i dont think.....doesnt matter now though tbh, just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 8, 2012)

dura72 said:


> dont think so, they dont need to give out there sources i dont think.....doesnt matter now though tbh, just have to grin and bear it.


Yeah dunno m8, Neva been in that situation, I know I'd be tryin to find out anyway. But as u say just gotta grin an bear it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 8, 2012)

the for informatation recveived is a fucker, ul never know who told em unless that person tells u, simple,

no point wracking your brains or anythign like that,whats done is done just wounded for you man so close to xmas too! fuckers


----------



## unlucky (Dec 8, 2012)

&#8203;lol you bunch of funny feckers  x


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 9, 2012)

Found an old post on me FB I thought you lot might enjoy reading lol....

To the citizens of the United States of America from Her Sovereign Majesty Queen Elizabeth II: 
In light of your immediate failure to financially manage yourselves and also in recent years your tendency to elect incompetent Presidents of the USA and therefore not able to govern yourselves, we hereby give notice of the revocation of your independence, effective immediately. (You should look up 'revocation' in the Oxford English Dictionary.) 
Her Sovereign Majesty Queen Elizabeth II will resume monarchical duties over all states, commonwealths, and territories (except Kansas , which she does not fancy). 
Your new Prime Minister, David Cameron, will appoint a Governor for America without the need for further elections. 
Congress and the Senate will be disbanded. A questionnaire may be circulated sometime next year to determine whether any of you noticed. 
To aid in the transition to a British Crown dependency, the following rules are introduced with immediate effect: 
1. The letter 'U' will be reinstated in words such as 'colour,' 'favour,' 'labour' and 'neighbour.' Likewise, you will learn to spell 'doughnut' without skipping half the letters, and the suffix '-ize' will be replaced by the suffix '-ise.'Generally, you will be expected to raise your vocabulary to acceptable levels. (look up 'vocabulary'). 

Using the same twenty-seven words interspersed with filler noises such as ''like' and 'you know' is an unacceptable and inefficient form of communication. There is no such thing as U.S. English. We will let Microsoft know on your behalf. The Microsoft spell-checker will be adjusted to take into account the reinstated letter 'u'' and the elimination of '-ize.' ' 
3. July 4th will no longer be celebrated as a holiday. 
4. You will learn to resolve personal issues without using guns, lawyers, or therapists. The fact that you need so many lawyers and therapists shows that you're not quite ready to be independent. Guns should only be used for shooting grouse. If you can't sort things out without suing someone or speaking to a therapist, then you're not ready to shoot grouse. 
5. Therefore, you will no longer be allowed to own or carry anything more dangerous than a vegetable peeler. Although a permit will be required if you wish to carry a vegetable peeler in public. 
6. All intersections will be replaced with roundabouts, and you will start driving on the left side with immediate effect. At the same time, you will go metric with immediate effect and without the benefit of conversion tables. Both roundabouts and metrication will help you understand the British sense of humour. 
7. The former USA will adopt UK prices on petrol (which you have been calling gasoline) of roughly $10/US gallon. Get used to it.) 
8.You will learn to make real chips. Those things you call French fries are not real chips, and those things you insist on calling potato chips are properly called crisps. Real chips are thick cut, fried in animal fat, and dressed not with catsup but with vinegar. 
9. The cold, tasteless stuff you insist on calling beer is not actually beer at all. Henceforth, only proper British Bitter will be referred to as beer, and European brews of known and accepted provenance will be referred to as Lager. New Zealand beer is also acceptable, as New Zealand is pound for pound the greatest sporting nation on earth and it can only be due to the beer. They are also part of the British Commonwealth - see what it did for them. American brands will be referred to as Near-Frozen Gnat's Urine, so that all can be sold without risk of further confusion. 
10. Hollywood will be required occasionally to cast English actors as good guys. Hollywood will also be required to cast English actors to play English characters. Watching Andie Macdowell attempt English dialogue in Four Weddings and a Funeral was an experience akin to having one's ears removed with a cheese grater. 
11. You will cease playing American football. There are only two kinds of proper football; one you call soccer, and rugby (dominated by the New Zealanders). Those of you brave enough will, in time, be allowed to play rugby (which has some similarities to American football, but does not involve stopping for a rest every twenty seconds or wearing full kevlar body armour like a  bunch of poofs). 
12. Further, you will stop playing baseball. It is not reasonable to host an event called the World Series for a game which is not played outside of America . Since only 2.1% of you are aware there is a world beyond your borders, your error is understandable. You will learn cricket, and we will let you face the English (World dominators) first to take the sting out of their deliveries. 
13. You must tell us who killed JFK. It's been driving us mad. 
14. An internal revenue agent (i.e. tax collector) from Her Majesty's Government will be with you shortly to ensure the acquisition of all monies due (backdated to 1776). 
15. Daily Tea Time begins promptly at 4.20 p.m. with proper cups, with saucers, and never mugs, with high quality biscuits (cookies) and cakes; plus strawberries (with cream) when in season. 
God Save the Queen!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

What's all this grim talk of busts?.....

[video=youtube;rG478-dkuqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rG478-dkuqA[/video]


Choppety chop chop.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2012)

Lookin nice yorky.....

@sae haha I always thought I was goin mad when the spell checker used to say colour wernt a word mate......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin nice yorky.....


That little fucker must be the fastest finishing pheno anybody has seen for a long time, today is 45 days 12/12!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2012)

i'm away to pop a few of those myself. looks tidy that fella


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That little fucker must be the fastest finishing pheno anybody has seen for a long time, today is 45 days 12/12!


Is quick that mate how long veg did it have?....if that's got some strength I think your onto a winner!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is quick that mate how long veg did it have?....if that's got some strength I think your onto a winner!


Not long, about 3 weeks from seed.

I didn't take a cut from this as it was the smallest from the beginning, it smells the best though.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2012)

........reveg? ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

I've nowhere to put it to be honest, the garage and the loft are both too cold.

But on the other hand having a plant that finishes in 40-45 days means I can have 2 harvests in 3 months, then I'd need to up the plant numbers to get the yield and I'd need clones on the go constantly.

No fuck it, I've got the big purple beast to concentrate on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

But if I use Triacontanol on em then I can potentially have big yielding plants that still finish in 6 weeks, maybe slightly quicker because of the triacontanol. 

Hmmm.......head's fucked now!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

Paper suit.......check, scissors......check, a smoke......check, coffee.....check. 

I'm going in......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2012)

Forgot the rubber gloves!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 9, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's all this grim talk of busts?.....
> 
> [video=youtube;rG478-dkuqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rG478-dkuqA[/video]
> 
> ...


Wat strain is that one yorkie?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 9, 2012)

HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY HO HO HO xXx
Ive seen all u bitches av missed me been a busy lad and keepin low the number peeps been tryin to get me on is a dud so hope nothin incriminatin ya bastards how is all? Pukka newuser mrt scotia donald yman sae drgrow dura ic3 and the fuckin rest ovs ya lmao will not go into detail but had the time of me life in all fairness even tho o hope and mean hope you all been flyon the flag for us uk possy come on u bunch of quer cunt speak up wot av i missed lmfao 

Ps pukka ic3 need to talk not on site tho ill give ya details tomoz !!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 9, 2012)

Where the fuck have you been? Welcome back ya cunt.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY HO HO HO xXx
> Ive seen all u bitches av missed me been a busy lad and keepin low the number peeps been tryin to get me on is a dud so hope nothin incriminatin ya bastards how is all? Pukka newuser mrt scotia donald yman sae drgrow dura ic3 and the fuckin rest ovs ya lmao will not go into detail but had the time of me life in all fairness even tho o hope and mean hope you all been flyon the flag for us uk possy come on u bunch of quer cunt speak up wot av i missed lmfao
> 
> Ps pukka ic3 need to talk not on site tho ill give ya details tomoz !!


 yeh RING ME u soft cunt! fucking flyer 

ditched ur old number,so im assuming u got mine still,, hoping for good news like

fucking BORED! early night me thinks


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well blow me not the 2 boys im needin to talk to are right here hahaha gonna av ta fill ya in wen i get chance lads hopefully tomoz everythin sweet tho yh ?? Fuck me i cant wait to start bangin pics on here again been a long long time but yo its worth the wait lmfao pukka bro the gk xs are banging lad ill show.ya a gk x exo tomoz ya still got me beans ya canna using freak!! ? Haha yo ic3 how ya exo run go come on im dying to know if ya managed so long without no can lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Well blow me not the 2 boys im needin to talk to are right here hahaha gonna av ta fill ya in wen i get chance lads hopefully tomoz everythin sweet tho yh ?? Fuck me i cant wait to start bangin pics on here again been a long long time but yo its worth the wait lmfao pukka bro the gk xs are banging lad ill show.ya a gk x exo tomoz ya still got me beans ya canna using freak!! ? Haha yo ic3 how ya exo run go come on im dying to know if ya managed so long without no can lmfao


 YEH threads gnoe to shit, pretty dead, went well, rly fucked it up with vaing fan blowing it wen drying!duh!

cured it and got 2 oz per plant on all 5 exo and 1 PE sweet as fuck.. hopw did yours end up?,,


----------



## rubel (Dec 9, 2012)

*Click Here To Watch 3500 Sex Chanel Live*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2012)

fuk off you spamming cunt!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 9, 2012)

good to hear your not in the tin pale chedz lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 9, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> gutted for you dura mate. i dont think its got anything to do with this site either. ive seen peeps on here talking about selling meds (i dont want to scare anyone) i would have thought they would be the first to get a nock on the door. as far as i know dura hasnt posted any pics or given his addy out to anyone so imo the only other way they could track him from the site is by his IP address. if thats how they got the 3 of you we're all fucked.
> 
> didnt gaz get busted through fiddling the elecy tho?


Think he got caught once his door went in lol,hes learned his leson now tho,lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yorkie empty your inbox


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Done.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Done.........


YEH, ya fucking will be next tim ya cunt!

rofl

keith lemon films out!! be sum funny shit for t he day


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2012)

Quiet in ere today.........chedz where you at?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

long lost chedz returns! alreet fella, nice holiday?

how do pukka man, think everyones on their monday grind...

bit of frost 

QrazyQuake x Smelly Cherry

View attachment 2436937View attachment 2436938 some cheese>View attachment 2436939


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2012)

Eyup...Lovely jubbly them Donny boy!...not long left mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

well, i'm not really sure tbh. the cheese has looked done for ages but i'm not 100% when i put it in. the qq x smelly cherry is a fast one anyway or at least the smelly cherry is so the tops look done but underneath could do with another week or 2.

the berry flavour QQ x SC will get a reveg, thinking i'm going to redo it take clones and do a couple purely for hash.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

that's no way to talk to chedz after him being away scratching his baws for a while.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk off you spamming cunt!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I'm away to sign on after fucking with plants.

That awkward moment when you scratch on the dotted line and the advisor looks at you sickened by the pungent smell of fresh cannabis lingering round the table!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yorkie empty your inbox


Remember post office today lol


----------



## TicKle (Dec 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Quiet in ere today.........chedz where you at?


everyone sat shitting it thinking the door's coming thru :/ with all the recent raids, thank fuck I'm packed up for the holidays


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Remember post office today lol


yeh mate no worrys, gunna do it later on, ul get the 20 qwid tomorrow, keep teh change


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> long lost chedz returns! alreet fella, nice holiday?
> 
> how do pukka man, think everyones on their monday grind...
> 
> ...



got my qq x smelly cherry in flower now don mate pics to follow if its safe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> if its safe


[video=youtube;c-OviftusB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=c-OviftusB8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

safe as houses lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 10, 2012)

fuck it heres a pic of my wee 3 plant room,if the police,want to put my door in when there is smack dealers in every second close in my street well so be it.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Wat strain is that one yorkie?


It's the smallest of the 'Smelly Cherry x (Laz's cut) Super Lemon Haze' I have, smelled like banana's until last week.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yo!! Wtf is wrong with me clock on here seems im 40min infront of every fucker lmfao i wish haha wots happenin dony lad been sum time ay well im officailly back from now on until the misses wants me to do another dissapearin act that is lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Right so I have two magnetic ballasts, one 600w and one 400w.

They are both running side by side HPS bulbs.

Can anybody explain why when I look directly at my bulbs the 600w looks orange and the 400w looks blue?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo!! Wtf is wrong with me clock on here seems im 40min infront of every fucker lmfao i wish haha wots happenin dony lad been sum time ay well im officailly back from now on until the misses wants me to do another dissapearin act that is lmfao


Where you been at Chedz?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo!! Wtf is wrong with me clock on here seems im 40min infront of every fucker lmfao i wish haha wots happenin dony lad been sum time ay well im officailly back from now on until the misses wants me to do another dissapearin act that is lmfao


Tell the truth chedz...the misses spent all the crimbo cash and forgot to pay the Internet bill lol. How's things anyway? Did u pack up shop or u still got shit on the go?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

don't tell me your missus got para n you've been on the mattresses for weeks lmao. too funny.

in other news for those who were/are on SR CharasBros just joined RIU...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo!! Wtf is wrong with me clock on here seems im 40min infront of every fucker lmfao i wish haha wots happenin dony lad been sum time ay well im officailly back from now on until the misses wants me to do another dissapearin act that is lmfao


 fort u was gunna ring me or sum shit chedz>? stil waiting bruv, messaged u last night on here, u fancy replying or what?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't tell me your missus got para n you've been on the mattresses for weeks lmao. too funny.
> 
> in other news for those who were/are on SR CharasBros just joined RIU...


lol how ja no they joined don? ive ordered from them before.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/597337-hey-charasbros-checking-new-post.html

from north himalayas


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol how ja no they joined don? ive ordered from them before.


I looked at ther profile on here, says occupation is shifting weights so probly is them lol

ye get ur pm m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/597337-hey-charasbros-checking-new-post.html
> 
> from north himalayas


thats mad they started off good on the sr i ordered early but there rating did go down over time, lots of people complaining bout the charas it was good dont get me wrong but it wasnt the top stuff they where claiming, i got Op from them aswel as charas.

they where at 1 point also selling seeds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

a SR member cumming onto a public forum LOL security consiouse much? NAAAAA 

lmao

fuk me these iphones go for divvy money,, anyone selling one?

sent u a email userlol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a SR member cumming onto a public forum LOL security consiouse much? NAAAAA
> 
> lmao
> 
> ...


yeah m8, iPhone 4 for ton fifty


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

HI all uk growers!


I'm fairly new here but loving this community!


Anyone got some advice on which outdoor strains grow well in south england?


Thanks


Cane


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

has certain states in the us really legalised smoke? not for med users but legalised washington state? as in tourist can just go buy dope like the dam.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> yeah m8, iPhone 4 for ton fifty


That's at least 50 notes too expensive, you can get an 'HTC Sensation' all day long for 150-160 and they destroy i4's!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Not yet, but it should progress that way eventually. Again, it's the federal thing that hangs over it all.


newuserlol said:


> has certain states in the us really legalised smoke? not for med users but legalised washington state? as in tourist can just go buy dope like the dam.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> has certain states in the us really legalised smoke? not for med users but legalised washington state? as in tourist can just go buy dope like the dam.


Yes.

Washington state decriminalised cannabis for recreational use on Thursday.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's at least 50 notes too expensive, you can get an 'HTC Sensation' all day long for 150-160 and they destroy i4's!


Over here yorkie I could probly walk into one of them exchange shops and get 150 for it anyway, ther sellin them for 280-300.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Over here yorkie I could probly walk into one of them exchange shops and get 150 for it anyway, ther sellin them for 280-300.


Where are you?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's at least 50 notes too expensive, you can get an 'HTC Sensation' all day long for 150-160 and they destroy i4's!


Ive got the HTC One X an that will wipe the floor with an iPhone 5 and there only going for 150-200


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Where are you?


In N Ireland


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive got the HTC One X an that will wipe the floor with an iPhone 5 and there only going for 150-200


The 'HTC One X' is the most powerful phone on the planet right now.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 'HTC One X' is the most powerful phone on the planet right now.


Still only going for 150-200 tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 'HTC One X' is the most powerful phone on the planet right now.


Sorry, thinking on the 'Galaxy Note II' may just have it licked.

But that's 500+!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry, thinking on the 'Galaxy Note II' may just have it licked.
> 
> But that's 500+!


But then the soon to be released HTC One X + has got an even bigger tongue than the Note 2 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> But then the soon to be released HTC One X + has got an even bigger tongue than the Note 2 lol


Eye, phone technology is getting as silly as PC technology.

Quad core CPU in a phone!?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> yeah m8, iPhone 4 for ton fifty


giya a ton in morning

chedz vanished again IMO, he must have wet the bed,gingers often doo

saemrimmer or w/eva it is,lol money in the post matey recorded and tracked,sent u email too


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> giya a ton in morning
> 
> chedz vanished again IMO, he must have wet the bed,gingers often doo
> 
> saemrimmer or w/eva it is,lol money in the post matey recorded and tracked,sent u email too


no ye won't!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> giya a ton in morning
> 
> chedz vanished again IMO, he must have wet the bed,gingers often doo
> 
> saemrimmer or w/eva it is,lol money in the post matey recorded and tracked,sent u email too


replied mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> no ye won't!


mates rates man,, cummon,,110

replied rimmer


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mates rates man,, cummon,,110
> 
> replied rimmer


Mates rates if u come and get it lol, there's a shop down the road selling refurbed ones at 250, the guy told me he's selling 50 a week, I thot 150 was cheap lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Mates rates if u come and get it lol, there's a shop down the road selling refurbed ones at 250, the guy told me he's selling 50 a week, I thot 150 was cheap lol


i can buy em on facebook phones page for 150-170 he aint getting no 250 for iphone 4 maybe 4s but not a 4 since 5 came out they really dropped
£120+ 6 special elivery


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Mates rates if u come and get it lol, there's a shop down the road selling refurbed ones at 250, the guy told me he's selling 50 a week, I thot 150 was cheap lol


50 a week turning over 12 grand on Iphone 4 alone? I call bullshit but if that's what he say's you've no reason to doubt him.

Logically I'm laughing my arse off at all these sad twat's who can't sort their basic banking out in order to pass a credit check to get a contract. 
Shell out 250 quid on a fanboy phone and then rock a pay as you go SIM card? Oh the fucking irony!


Ring me later yeah....

Can't, no credit....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i can buy em on facebook phones page for 150-170 he aint getting no 250 for iphone 4 maybe 4s but not a 4 since 5 came out they really dropped
> £120+ 6 special elivery


A shop will, CEX Exchange are shutting em for 300+.

Fucking muppets consumers, CEX Exchange Bradford sell PC graphics cards second hand for more money than I can get em brand new up the road at CCL!

And that's standard, any day of the week I can walk in and see that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i can buy em on facebook phones page for 150-170 he aint getting no 250 for iphone 4 maybe 4s but not a 4 since 5 came out they really dropped
> £120+ 6 special elivery


Im tellin u m8, iPhone 4 16g is 220 and 32g is 250, he reckons he's got a list of people waitin for them, I could probly get 150 off him for it. But them exchange shops that sell all sorts of 2nd hand gear are sellin them for 280. Everything's beginning to seem dear as fuck over here lol, it is what it is and that's 150


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A shop will, CEX Exchange are shutting em for 300+.
> 
> Fucking muppets consumers, CEX Exchange Bradford sell PC graphics cards second hand for more money than I can get em brand new up the road at CCL!
> 
> And that's standard, any day of the week I can walk in and see that.


let em sell emfor that lol them shops for N00BS who dont know any better

4s are around 3-400 on the facebook/gumtree pages,  anyways thers me offer or take it to the 12k a week guy lmao

dunno why i want it coz 4 is old now, fek it,, take it to the phone shop


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A shop will, CEX Exchange are shutting em for 300+.
> 
> Fucking muppets consumers, CEX Exchange Bradford sell PC graphics cards second hand for more money than I can get em brand new up the road at CCL!
> 
> And that's standard, any day of the week I can walk in and see that.


Thts the shops I'm talkin bout yorkie, but this other guy, think its mobile world, they are sellin them at 220-250 cos they bought loads and he reckon at the min, 50 a week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Thts the shops I'm talkin bout yorkie, but this other guy, think its mobile world, they are sellin them at 220-250 cos they bought loads and he reckon at the min, 50 a week


 like i saytake it to him,,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/csc/Mobile-Smart-Phones-/9355/i.html?LH_Auction=1&Model=iPhone%204&_dmpt=UK_Mobile_Phones&_nkw=iPhone+4&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

anyone sellinga dremmel? they look ace! should be able to cut the hood of my al in one ballast and light


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> like i saytake it to him,,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/csc/Mobile-Smart-Phones-/9355/i.html?LH_Auction=1&Model=iPhone%25204&_dmpt=UK_Mobile_Phones&_nkw=iPhone+4&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc
> 
> anyone sellinga dremmel? they look ace! should be able to cut the hood of my al in one ballast and light


Ill take to the exchange shop later in the week and take a photo of the receipt and let u see it, only if he's goina give me 150 or he can fuck off too lol

u, a dremmel and ur light dosent sound like a good combo ic3


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> them shops for N00BS who dont know any better


I agree entirely, the 'Brighthouse' mugs are the worst.

Regardless of credit Brighthouse sell (for cash) xbox 360 bundles for 327.50, the same bundle I can walk onto the next street and get from Game for 209.99!

117 quid difference!


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

Iphone4 that's growing in soil or hydro?

Either way I think that strain probably sucks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

ArCaned said:


> Iphone4 that's growing in soil or hydro?
> 
> Either way I think that strain probably sucks.


Eye, no punch and smells fuck all like apple's!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill take to the exchange shop later in the week and take a photo of the receipt and let u see it, only if he's goina give me 150 or he can fuck off too lol
> 
> u, a dremmel and ur light dosent sound like a good combo ic3


 lol no its a old 250 all in one, ima cut of the hood part and solder my old hood up to it so its a seprate hood for the mh i wanna add, seen the dremmel lookalikes,, should do same job these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multitool-Dremmel-Style-Hobby-Tool-105-Piece-Acc-/380529647263?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item5899559e9f

child broke me cordless drill/screwdriver, so the room prgress has slowed til i find another one for sale,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> child broke me cordless drill/screwdriver, so the room prgress has slowed til i find another one for sale,


why didn't you ask? I can lend you a drill, or 2.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone in need of a brand new(never been used) external DVD burner? think it might even be one of those ones that scribes a design onto the disc as well so ya know whats on it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> why didn't you ask? I can lend you a drill, or 2.


 coz ur always busy and never about, i can buy a 18 volt one on ebay for a score,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18V-CORDLESS-DRILL-SCREWDRIVER-POWER-TOOL-KEYLESS-RED-/160822900201?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2571cab5e9

ive got one rimmer, 3 infact, so i really dont need one,

i think u know your getting old wen ur getting a hardon for powertools lol

wifes just said she sbuying me this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/einhell-rt-cd-18v-cordless-drill-screwdriver-/321036763743?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item4abf48425f


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz ur always busy and never about


Never about? 

You can get me here, FB or if messages fail ring me! lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz ur always busy and never about, i can buy a 18 volt one on ebay for a score,
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18V-CORDLESS-DRILL-SCREWDRIVER-POWER-TOOL-KEYLESS-RED-/160822900201?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2571cab5e9
> 
> ive got one rimmer, 3 infact, so i really dont need one,
> ...


Lol yeah but why's she buyin u it? Must have a job or two lined up for ye too m8..gotta watch em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> , FB or if messages fail ring me! lol.


I FUCKING WOULD IF U SENT ME YOUR NUMBER!!! iv asked about 30x lol told u i lost yer mob number too ya div!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol yeah but why's she buyin u it? Must have a job or two lined up for ye too m8..gotta watch em


 na mate,, she loves me!! dunno why but she does.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 10, 2012)

good to see everyone happy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> told u i lost yer mob number too ya div!


Lol, soz mate my bad.

I'm a fucking stoner!

I'm off to meet her in 20 mins or so, I'll set the alarm on my phone now to remind me to text you the house number.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> good to see everyone happy lol


yeh suppose butid be happier if a certain sum1 would ring me,, no not you yorkie lol



The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, soz mate my bad.
> 
> I'm a fucking stoner!
> 
> I'm off to meet her in 20 mins or so, I'll set the alarm on my phone now to remind me to text you the house number.


 your no stoner, u look t prim and propper mush u got that student look, u just dont belnd in well down my end,


----------



## gooseyboy (Dec 10, 2012)

another uk grower pokin ma nose in sayin hi to all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

gooseyboy said:


> another uk grower pokin ma nose in sayin hi to all


fuking liberty!!! lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I've just had a couple of lids and I can say it's a damn site better after you've sat it on a piece of paper on the radiator for 10 hours!
> 
> View attachment 2437363
> 
> ...


 the exo i did was mint after a cure, why dont u cure it for a bit, im stil smoking it now, fucks u rite up!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I've just had a couple of lids and I can say it's a damn site better after you've sat it on a piece of paper on the radiator for 10 hours!

View attachment 2437381
View attachment 2437382








There's just short of an 8th, I'll tell you how it gets on in a bit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2012)

Ice you still up for sorting me laptop mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice you still up for sorting me laptop mate?


lol yeh no problems man

inboxed u


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your no stoner, u look t prim and propper mush u got that student look, u just dont belnd in well down my end,


I'm fucking 33 so I'll take "that student look" as a compliment and if I can pass as a student then that suits the mission just fine, lol.

If you what you mean by not blending is I'm not black with holes in my trainers then I can understand, as for prim and proper that's exactly what your lass said to me the other day. What you two say about me when I've gone I'm fucking intrigued now, fuck knows what you'd think if you seen me suited and booted!



IC3M4L3 said:


> the exo i did was mint after a cure, why dont u cure it for a bit, im stil smoking it now, fucks u rite up!!


The rest of it is hanging, this is just a bit for now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm fucking 33 so I'll take "that student look" as a compliment and if I can pass as a student then that suits the mission just fine, lol.
> 
> If you what you mean by not blending is I'm not black with holes in my trainers then I can understand, as for prim and proper that's exactly what your lass said to me the other day. What you two say about me when I've gone I'm fucking intrigued now, fuck knows what you'd think if you seen me suited and booted!
> 
> ...



lol cool i look forward to a toke of it m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

You got a spare aircooled hood or tube IC3?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Fucking el yman u just grown them plants picture perfect and now ur flash drying?!?!?! Behave yaself m8 I do hope that's just a desperate percy smoke? 

Can fuck up the best tasteing smokes with poor drying methods.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fucking el yman u just grown them plants picture perfect and now ur flash drying?!?!?! Behave yaself m8 I do hope that's just a desperate percy smoke?
> 
> Can fuck up the best tasteing smokes with poor drying methods.


Lol, no mate.

That's just a percy smoke from the little pheno, 45 days and done. 
It surprised the shit out of me, it had only been given it's mid flower feed a few days before!

The rest is hanging and the other 2 are still flowering.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You got a spare aircooled hood or tube IC3?


no matey, u seen the only one i had and only got reflector ontop, nothig cooled or anyting of the sort, mytheory is the cold weather makes the room cold but the 250 in a nirmal reflector should sort that out so it dont get too cold,

sk jimmy he might have one for sale


YEY yorkie has actually finished a grow lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEY yorkie has actually finished a grow lmao


View attachment 2437412



Lol, where's YOUR fucking tool!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh suppose butid be happier if a certain sum1 would ring me,, no not you yorkie lol
> 
> 
> 
> your no stoner, u look t prim and propper mush u got that student look, u just dont belnd in well down my end,


Cough cough haha sorry lad just got ya number busy as fuck and in house ill call ya tomoz pukka im needin yours 2 bro!! Fuckin puddin wk this wk and everyrhin im doun just now goes towards crimbo lol not that im needin the hassle like but ya know i must av a bit of indian in me as all this cash to earn is givon me a hard on lmfao were the fucks all the pics at u cunts nothin but yorkies ive seen which looks rather nice lad !


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, no mate.
> 
> That's just a percy smoke from the little pheno, 45 days and done.
> It surprised the shit out of me, it had only been given it's mid flower feed a few days before!
> ...


Oh right sweet I been following the updates n was thinking what's he doing the nutter grown em as nice as could be and now gonna destroy any flavour with a flash dry.

I aint done much flash drying for ages, just destroys the taste if u cuts buds up really small and leave out on the side in a warm room can get it smoking in a joint in 48-72 hours and without ever being ontop of a heatsource I.e radiator still don't taste like it should but is better than that instense radiator dry or in front of a fan heater dry.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Back in a bit boy's, pick her up.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

I no u was scared bout that exo challenge chedz but there really was no need to go into hiding m8 I would have allowed u to just admit defeat I'm a nice bloke n that lol

Where ya been then ya yamyam numpty?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Cough cough haha sorry lad just got ya number busy as fuck and in house ill call ya tomoz pukka im needin yours 2 bro!! Fuckin puddin wk this wk and everyrhin im doun just now goes towards crimbo lol not that im needin the hassle like but ya know i must av a bit of indian in me as all this cash to earn is givon me a hard on lmfao were the fucks all the pics at u cunts nothin but yorkies ive seen which looks rather nice lad !


fukin cash!! i thnik u got stuf backwards ya mong  i need a smoke for the xmas perdio im fucked if im paying


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Ic3 how do I use the site in vbulliton fingy instead of full site I'm on me fone n its shit on full site, see u fone fannys going on earlier, I don't no much bout the latest fones but I though mastergrowers price at 150 was cheap aswel? I use a blackberry 9320 fucking piece of shit really shockingly bad fone!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ic3 how do I use the site in vbulliton fingy instead of full site I'm on me fone n its shit on full site, see u fone fannys going on earlier, I don't no much bout the latest fones but I though mastergrowers price at 150 was cheap aswel? I use a blackberry 9320 fucking piece of shit really shockingly bad fone!


scroll to the bottom therl be a button wat says mobile site or sumthing to that effect mine says full site on the botom but i use the mobile version

blackvberrys LOL shiteberrys,,

yeh 150 is about its money but i aint paying that much,, got a s2 here pisses all over a iphone 4,, really i should just look for a old 3gs caz i got a ton of backups and thers pics and phone numbers i need what i can access with restoring from a old backup, pisstake all that money to get sum old pics bak lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

That's better thanks m8, yeah this 9320 is shockingly bad me my sister n me missus all have the same fone n all the same probs turning its self off constantly, freezing, is just a really bad fone.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's better thanks m8, yeah this 9320 is shockingly bad me my sister n me missus all have the same fone n all the same probs turning its self off constantly, freezing, is just a really bad fone.


u tried updating it? maybe needing new OS?

if u could get BBM on android or iphone BB would go out of buisness for sure, thats the main reason folks buy em the fucking bbm, i cant deal with the keys me piss me right off



cheddar1985 said:


> Cough cough haha sorry lad just got ya number busy as fuck and in house ill call ya tomoz pukka im needin yours 2 bro!! Fuckin puddin wk this wk and everyrhin im doun just now goes towards crimbo lol not that im needin the hassle like but ya know i must av a bit of indian in me as all this cash to earn is givon me a hard on lmfao were the fucks all the pics at u cunts nothin but yorkies ive seen which looks rather nice lad !


what dont phone work at night in your yokel area/? not that i can undertsnad a fucking word anyways but all the same  tosser


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

U can get as good as bbm on them fones is called whatsapp works on all the fones I think? U do get use to the keyboards it the turning off n freezing all the time that dus my nut in!!! And yeah I no bout me updates I do em, was told this is a especially bad model of blackberry by more than afew after I'd brought it of course lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> U can get as good as bbm on them fones is called whatsapp works on all the fones I think? U do get use to the keyboards it the turning off n freezing all the time that dus my nut in!!! And yeah I no bout me updates I do em, was told this is a especially bad model of blackberry by more than afew after I'd brought it of course lol


lol, yeh try crackberry you may be able to stick a custom os on ther,maybe havent bothered with BBS much

yeh thers watssapp and yeh its multiplatform but people just prefer bbm i think, wont be long sum1 will port it to everything else then bb will die a deth,, me,, i wouldt have one given

but syaing that i do have a bb 9300 in stock, lmao so i suppose i did have one given at sum point, the cunts sliyd that on in on me


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Sat with the missus half watching corrie I no behead me for admitting that lol that bloke from red dwarf dunno his name but I do remember all the pics of him smoking crack in the back of his limo a few year ago, fuck nos how he kept his job???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bet they all look old as fek!


....They do.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

So my new thing is 'Crabbie's' alcoholic ginger beer and the bird picked me up this.....


Crabbie's 'Black Reserve'.




Normal Crabbie's is 4% abv, this stuff is 6% and steeped for longer in oak whiskey barrels.

2.50 for a 330ml bottle!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol I'm 30 not 33 at least lol but still I carnt get past the crabbies name, like some imature child laughing at a fart but fucking crabbies for a alcholic drink comon what a name ffs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

Ic3 u got a link for the new lemon movie, is there any good ones yet?


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

Crabbies, hits that itch.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 u got a link for the new lemon movie, is there any good ones yet?


http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/torrent/7899496/Keith.Lemon.The.Film.2012.DVDRip.XviD.AC3_Legend-Rg

well thats the vent cover mounted to teh attick floor,,all equipment moooved nrer loft hole for easy access, (coz us dude like easy access rite?? lol)

tomorrow is mounting all the equipment day getting the ballast on brackets nr the celing should be fun but hey its all worth it in the long run right?

calciums here yorkie watever its for???lmao all this stuff im paying for i have no clue wat its gunna be used for lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/torrent/7899496/Keith.Lemon.The.Film.2012.DVDRip.XviD.AC3_Legend-Rg


On my phone here, ill get it up on the laptop later


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lol I'm 30 not 33 at least lol but still I carnt get past the crabbies name, like some imature child laughing at a fart but fucking crabbies for a alcholic drink comon what a name ffs lol


How about the strategic marketing behind this......



.....as soon as I first saw the poster I thought it was genius and then about three days later the bird came running in giving it "here have you seen that weed beer?".

I laughed my arse off and then told her to look again, she has a masters degree in marketing and fell for it head first!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> On my phone here, ill get it up on the laptop later


y dont u get t torrent and download it to phone then copy it over? wat phone u on?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How about the strategic marketing behind this......
> 
> View attachment 2437535
> 
> ...


Fair play that is good and the drink is tastey too just the fucking name yman that dus me, but then again sat here talking bout said name so they done there job.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y dont u get t torrent and download it to phone then copy it over? wat phone u on?


Lol, iPhone 4 surprisingly enough


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y dont u get t torrent and download it to phone then copy it over? wat phone u on?


I'm gonna geuss at a iphone 5 seeing as he's selling the 4 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I'm gonna geuss at a iphone 5 seeing as he's selling the 4 lol


Ud be wrong m8, acquired meself a new iphone 4 so lookin rid of my own


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ud be wrong m8, acquired meself a new iphone 4 so lookin rid of my own


I no fuck all bout new phone mg I also thought ur price was good but was obviously wrong, I carnt do the touch screen shit not with these fat fingers the blackberry is hard enough.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ud be wrong m8, acquired meself a new iphone 4 so lookin rid of my own


AND YOUR ASKING ME FOR MAJOR WEDGE! u cunt i bet u got it free on contract too!! fucker

DONT UPDATE THEM if your on ios 6 lol your fucked 5x and your golden for jailbreak
itransmission is what u need for torrents on jailbroken devices,, now i can give u a 1 clik app for jailbreak if u want?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AND YOUR ASKING ME FOR MAJOR WEDGE! u cunt i bet u got it free on contract too!! fucker
> 
> DONT UPDATE THEM if your on ios 6 lol your fucked 5x and your golden for jailbreak
> itransmission is what u need for torrents on jailbroken devices,, now i can give u a 1 clik app for jailbreak if u want?


the phone I'm gettin rid of was a contract, I'm gettin rid of the contract, sick of these £70 bills. Unfortunately ic3 this fucker is ios6 as well so have to wait to the new jailbreak comes out but when it does ill be askin u for a help in doin it

And naw it's not major wedge, it's £150 and its the same to u as it is too my brother that's just what I need for it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> the phone I'm gettin rid of was a contract, I'm gettin rid of the contract, sick of these £70 bills. Unfortunately ic3 this fucker is ios6 as well so have to wait to the new jailbreak comes out but when it does ill be askin u for a help in doin it
> 
> And naw it's not major wedge, it's £150 and its the same to u as it is too my brother that's just what I need for it



mutherfucker!!! 10 gramme wet ounces for 200 too u from now on hahaha

na mate if u can get 150 u go for it fleabay ul prolly get more

if wasent xmas id break your balls a little more till u gave up and sold me t for 90 qwid but il be nice 

rite im going uve pissedme off!! lmao only jokin

peace

CHEDZ FUCKING RING ME BRUV...................... after 12 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> its the same to u as it is too my brother


Fuck me, didn't even cut your brother a deal eh?

What a cunt!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me, didn't even cut your brother a deal eh?
> 
> What a cunt!


i know matey!! how bads that,, that 10 gramme wet ounces for 200 for him from now on. lol

IL REPHRASE MY QUESTION HAS ANYONE GOT A BLOCKED IPHONE FOR SALE?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2012)

Ghjklfehjk

But I will confirm exo dusnt mix with vodka too well lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me, didn't even cut your brother a deal eh?
> 
> What a cunt!


my bros older, more money than me and he's lookin for it for 50 notes, that's not a fuckin deal!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know matey!! how bads that,, that 10 gramme wet ounces for 200 for him from now on. lol
> 
> IL REPHRASE MY QUESTION HAS ANYONE GOT A BLOCKED IPHONE FOR SALE?



My answer to that then is no lol, or I could block mine and give it to ye for 200, or maybe one of them wet ounces lol


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 10, 2012)

coming on well


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Something new I am working on, Blue Pit (Deep Blue x DOG).





Peace, DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2012)

200 for a blocked iphkne 4 lol the mans got jokes.
Id giya 80 blocked... Food for thought


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 200 for a blocked iphkne 4 lol the mans got jokes.
> Id giya 80 blocked... Food for thought


Lol, right that's enough of the jokes


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Something new I am working on, Blue Pit (Deep Blue x DOG).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 10, 2012)

Fuck me the Cheds lives hahah ! Fuck I think you've missed a full grow ! You jumped off the end of earth or something mate ? You know something we don't know ? Prepping for the end of the world probably you mad fucker haha nice to see you back I will throw my drying shots of the grow !


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 10, 2012)

Are most of them sativa leaning like that DST?
Skinny leaves.. Or are they just skinny on top and fat bottomed girls?





DST said:


> Something new I am working on, Blue Pit (Deep Blue x DOG).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh no problems man
> 
> inboxed u


Talking of laptops ya know anywhere good for cheap replacement batteries? Also got a cpl of desktop pc`s here that need a few bits for em one crappy e-machine an my old pc which aint shit but aint top of the range either lol, still faster thanthe one i use now tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u tried updating it? maybe needing new OS?
> 
> if u could get BBM on android or iphone BB would go out of buisness for sure, thats the main reason folks buy em the fucking bbm, i cant deal with the keys me piss me right off
> 
> ...


if its just for free messaging on android etc just look up "whatsapp"


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 10, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol, yeh try crackberry you may be able to stick a custom os on ther,maybe havent bothered with BBS much
> 
> yeh thers watssapp and yeh its multiplatform but people just prefer bbm i think, wont be long sum1 will port it to everything else then bb will die a deth,, me,, i wouldt have one given
> 
> but syaing that i do have a bb 9300 in stock, lmao so i suppose i did have one given at sum point, the cunts sliyd that on in on me


Is there much ya can do with phones that have been IMEI blocked or is it just a case of throw it in the bin?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Missed a grow lmfao rolla that made me laugh mate ic3 ill call u now if ya like haha full of jokes this 1 today haha another day another dollar


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

There's a good mix in there mate. Some of them have proper webbed leaves, some pinnate sativa looking leaves. Some have webbed leaves with more piunnate leaves around the flowers. Proper hybrid it is.


mantiszn said:


> Are most of them sativa leaning like that DST?
> Skinny leaves.. Or are they just skinny on top and fat bottomed girls?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning peoples

Double sausage n egg mcmuffin breakfast of champions or fat people lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

fuck fulham. bunch of ballbags.

morning all.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Missed a grow lmfao rolla that made me laugh mate ic3 ill call u now if ya like haha full of jokes this 1 today haha another day another dollar
> 
> View attachment 2438165View attachment 2438165


hey chedz nice to see you back mate. hope alls well. atleast you've learned to rotate your pics now lmao

i dont think the mrs is going to let me do another run. im half and half about it myself. im smoking way too much now that i grow and all this talk of doors going through got me a bit too paranoid


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> hey chedz nice to see you back mate. hope alls well. atleast you've learned to rotate your pics now lmao
> 
> i dont think the mrs is going to let me do another run. im half and half about it myself. im smoking way too much now that i grow and all this talk of doors going through got me a bit too paranoid


Yo mrt a nice trip around the globe does ya the world of good that is if youve a good lad or las about to keep your wheels in motion haha fuck me me bank account looks shot to fuck compaired to a few months ago lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck fulham. bunch of ballbags.
> 
> morning all.


Donald


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning all.....So where ya been hiding Chedz?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

A island id neva thought id get to go but the misses changed all that with her clever little brain haha shit did i say little lets hope she does nt see that lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 11, 2012)

fucking tonsillitis! you know ur ill when you cant bare the thought of being stoned :/
anyway heres a pic of the afgahn kush autos from last week that i never got round to putting on. starting to get a bit of chunk on em and are smelling fucking lush!
one seems to be headind for the fucking moon and little joseph merrick aint getting any better lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

Well your return has certainly dropped the paranoia level in here a bit lol, fair few ppl got the old love tap to the front door while you were gone lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Missed a grow lmfao rolla that made me laugh mate ic3 ill call u now if ya like haha full of jokes this 1 today haha another day another dollar
> 
> View attachment 2438165View attachment 2438165


asnormal making no fooking sence

im up so RING ME!! biyatch


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know matey!! how bads that,, that 10 gramme wet ounces for 200 for him from now on. lol
> 
> IL REPHRASE MY QUESTION HAS ANYONE GOT A BLOCKED IPHONE FOR SALE?


Ic3 I've got an iphone4 that's blocked, you can have it if you want. Its in a drawer gathering dust anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Ic3 I've got an iphone4 that's blocked, you can have it if you want. Its in a drawer gathering dust anyway


Careful, he'll probly try and get u to send him £50 along with it the fuckin tight arse lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Ic3 I've got an iphone4 that's blocked, you can have it if you want. Its in a drawer gathering dust anyway


no shit? that would be awsome! mainly to recover images and contacts, then give it to me daughter as a pod



Masterbator said:


> Careful, he'll probly try and get u to send him £50 along with it the fuckin tight arse lol


 fuk off u cunt!


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 11, 2012)

It's only a bog standard i4. But sure you can have mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> It's only a bog standard i4. But sure you can have mate


mate could be a 3 its to get all the baby pics bak from like 40 backups i got, then our littlen can use it for a pod and keep of the wifes phone, shes only nrly 3 and can use iphones well good! 
ul get sorted on harvest matey, 

rimmer,, did that land orite?

YORKIE U CUNT! u did it again


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll send it 1st thing tmoro mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll send it 1st thing tmoro mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 11, 2012)

So how is everyone then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> So how is everyone then?


tired as fuk m8,,,,,,,,,u?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 11, 2012)

Running around getting ready for Xmas. I really need to start earlier next year lol. Last Friday the social workers turned up at my door, they saidThey were here to take my kids off us coz we got busted!!! Fucking arseholes. ... they never took them, thank god!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Running around getting ready for Xmas. I really need to start earlier next year lol. Last Friday the social workers turned up at my door, they saidThey were here to take my kids off us coz we got busted!!! Fucking arseholes. ... they never took them, thank god!


scare taktix matey, ther fucking horrible,, its only weed ffs not like u had a meth lab,, thats the coppers that reporting u for no good reason other than tyo be dunts

im nrly done with xmas,luckily i spent my harvest money very sensibly, and just got another 600 in the bank so that finishes xmas of for good thank fuk! ima start early myself from now on


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 11, 2012)

That's exactly what it was m8. The police put a terrible report into them. Coz they expected to find more than they did lol. I've got the last laugh anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's exactly what it was m8. The police put a terrible report into them. Coz they expected to find more than they did lol. I've got the last laugh anyway


was it a case of the plod ebing nice to you face then being cunts behind your bak? your rite for sure ther all pissed coz they dident find a 90 plant grow

ther fucking priks, i had it with a bloke on the phone reporting me coz our eldest stopped crying all of a sudden?!!! like wtf man fucking horroble people


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

I grew up not far from you mate, the drug squad in that area are a bunch of cunts, always have been. And traditionally it has always been a growing county as well. They had chopper operations checking attics when I was there back in the 80's ffs They stripped me in a flat when I was 17 year old, standing fukking starkers with a load of coppers wanting to look up my batty and to have a goose at my bawsack...... IT DOES NOT MAKE ANY ECONOMICAL SENSE TO BUST PEOPLE WHO END UP PAYING FINES OF 200-300 GBP!" That doesn't even cover the cost of the Judge to sit on his backside and pass judgement. Then get the social work involved...yet more expense. Like the Government have got wads of cash to be wasting, fukking sickening mate.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tired as fuk m8,,,,,,,,,u?


lmfao hahaha lolol the irony tired as fuck u av nt the idea u lazy twat u got ya fone on if so gimme 10 minutes ill call ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> lmfao hahaha lolol the irony tired as fuck u av nt the idea u lazy twat u got ya fone on if so gimme 10 minutes ill call ya


 yeh mate phones on, il inbox u my number again just incase


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya put that dummie back in now ya sausage lmfao


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> I grew up not far from you mate, the drug squad in that area are a bunch of cunts, always have been. And traditionally it has always been a growing county as well. They had chopper operations checking attics when I was there back in the 80's ffs They stripped me in a flat when I was 17 year old, standing fukking starkers with a load of coppers wanting to look up my batty and to have a goose at my bawsack...... IT DOES NOT MAKE ANY ECONOMICAL SENSE TO BUST PEOPLE WHO END UP PAYING FINES OF 200-300 GBP!" That doesn't even cover the cost of the Judge to sit on his backside and pass judgement. Then get the social work involved...yet more expense. Like the Government have got wads of cash to be wasting, fukking sickening mate.


well said dst,ffs closetg thats well shit their at it trying to put the shitters u yi


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Right so I have two magnetic ballasts, one 600w and one 400w.
> 
> They are both running side by side HPS bulbs.
> 
> Can anybody explain why when I look directly at my bulbs the 600w looks orange and the 400w looks blue?


U of all lads should know the answer to that yorkie unless the 400 is a mh id just say the 600 burns at higher levels than the 400 mate hence why the is more heat dispatched from your 6 mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 11, 2012)

yorkie are they hps, duel spec, mh,bulbs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

i run a dual spec, since im adding a 250mh u think i should order a red spec hps?instaead of using the dual spec 600?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i run a dual spec, since im adding a 250mh u think i should order a red spec hps?instaead of using the dual spec 600?


Dual spec will do bro


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate could be a 3 its to get all the baby pics bak from like 40 backups i got, then our littlen can use it for a pod and keep of the wifes phone,
> 
> rimmer,, did that land orite?



Not so far mate, postie has been an gone and did`nt have anything for us, reckons it might come out in a van later possibly or might just be tomorrow as the xmas backlog has started building up. did you get a tracking number or anything for it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Running around getting ready for Xmas. I really need to start earlier next year lol. Last Friday the social workers turned up at my door, they saidThey were here to take my kids off us coz we got busted!!! Fucking arseholes. ... they never took them, thank god!


So is that the end of it or are they coming back?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Not so far mate, postie has been an gone and did`nt have anything for us, reckons it might come out in a van later possibly or might just be tomorrow as the xmas backlog has started building up. did you get a tracking number or anything for it?


yeh got trackinig number here il check it now

says this 

being progressed through our network for delivery.


emailed u matey


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh got trackinig number here il check it now
> 
> says this
> 
> ...


replied mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

wer the fuk is everyone? xmas shopping?
chilled out chedz, hmm ok lets leave it at that if it makes u warm and fussy inside L haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

So when's the nxt run startin ic3, what u thinkin of goin with this time?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So when's the nxt run startin ic3, what u thinkin of goin with this time?


6x PE and 3x smelly cherry or watever it is that yorkie running atm,, in soil, just been up to my batcave to do a lil more work, got the mounts up for carbon filter and hole marked for the wooden brace for the hood, since its so heavy cant rely on plaster board plugs for it  making progress, got 4 weeks or so, il have it all fully hidden by then, all self contained, oh yeh just 100% finished the elctrics too

warm sweaty work in these grow rooms but wil be well worth it


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 11, 2012)

yep its dead as fuck like


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 6x PE and 3x smelly cherry or watever it is that yorkie running atm,, in soil, just been up to my batcave to do a lil more work, got the mounts up for carbon filter and hole marked for the wooden brace for the hood, since its so heavy cant rely on plaster board plugs for it  making progress, got 4 weeks or so, il have it all fully hidden by then, all self contained, oh yeh just 100% finished the elctrics too
> 
> warm sweaty work in these grow rooms but wil be well worth it


I haven't been near mine in a week or two, its all empty. Takin cuts tonite tho and I'm goina run all psychosis this time. I've a few bits n bobs to do myself, need to get 1 or 2 wall mounted fans. I got a thing for my extractor so I can turn it down when I don't need it so much, do u think when it's turned down low will it be sore on the fan?

them ones yorkies running look well nice, all u gotta do is do as he says and you're on to a winner by the looks of it.....that's if ye can get him lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I haven't been near mine in a week or two, its all empty. Takin cuts tonite tho and I'm goina run all psychosis this time. I've a few bits n bobs to do myself, need to get 1 or 2 wall mounted fans. I got a thing for my extractor so I can turn it down when I don't need it so much, do u think when it's turned down low will it be sore on the fan?
> 
> them ones yorkies running look well nice, all u gotta do is do as he says and you're on to a winner by the looks of it.....that's if ye can get him lol


well ive ordered everything he said, and as long as he gets me his number sumtime this yr be all good, even if not, il be fine, got a rite collection of nutes now, fucking allsorts lol

i got one of them thermastatic controlled extractors, white tube one, ignore the temperature but unscrew the panal and disconect the wire only a 2 second job, will get my filters and extractor hung as soon as my new chains arrive, fuk string and yoyos lol do it with chains, u know ther iant any issues then,

them wallmounted fans are terribly noisey u know, get sum normal fans and hang upside down or stand on a t towel, its not the fan u hear is th vibration.
that reminds me i must fit my bathroom cabinet to the room and my nute cupboard, il turn the mirrored door backwarsds like


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

fucking xmas post, all year me 1st class recorded has been taking 1day sat there waiting for the postie till 2pm today n fucker didnt have nowt for me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ive ordered everything he said, and as long as he gets me his number sumtime this yr be all good, even if not, il be fine, got a rite collection of nutes now, fucking allsorts lol
> 
> i got one of them thermastatic controlled extractors, white tube one, ignore the temperature but unscrew the panal and disconect the wire only a 2 second job, will get my filters and extractor hung as soon as my new chains arrive, fuk string and yoyos lol do it with chains, u know ther iant any issues then,
> 
> ...


Never thot bout the noise m8, I've a habit of buying shit and not thinkin bout things like that lol. I've no room for standing fans, I had one and it just got in the way last time, need to get something wall mounted or hangin


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking xmas post, all year me 1st class recorded has been taking 1day sat there waiting for the postie till 2pm today n fucker didnt have nowt for me.


Thats a killer m8. Yesterday at around 3 I ordered a few things online from England, the door went this morning at half 9 and it was the stuff I ordered, quick as fuck that. I posted before that too and it says its still on route, gotta be there tomoro


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking xmas post, all year me 1st class recorded has been taking 1day sat there waiting for the postie till 2pm today n fucker didnt have nowt for me.


 yeh mate it suks, i posted to rimmer 1st class recorded and it hasent got ther yet,, fucking royal mail suks ass


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate it suks, i posted to rimmer 1st class recorded and it hasent got ther yet,, fucking royal mail suks ass


Anything posted after 3-4 PM generally takes a day n a half to get somewhere not next day delivery normally so prob that


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Thats a killer m8. Yesterday at around 3 I ordered a few things online from England, the door went this morning at half 9 and it was the stuff I ordered, quick as fuck that. I posted before that too and it says its still on route, gotta be there tomoro


yeah mg will be there 2mora m8, its just the xmas post.



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate it suks, i posted to rimmer 1st class recorded and it hasent got ther yet,, fucking royal mail suks ass


dont be speaking bad of the best drug couriers in the game ya wanker! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mg will be there 2mora m8, its just the xmas post.
> 
> 
> 
> dont be speaking bad of the best drug couriers in the game ya wanker! lol


lol i thought that same thing as soon as i typed it,, i indeed agree, but ive posted stuff to u at 5.30pm and its got ther! so gotta be time of yr, sum of me ebay and amazon shit taking its time too,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

so how we all doing? that is to the people not so paranoid they still use the thread lol

its xmas theres always busts, and funny enough most of us grow weed so chances are a few are gonna get busted this sort of time but still must be police monitoring the site or a grass deffo lmfao.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

lol yeh i think the para busts have worn down, i gtg my rom fnished so i can start again cant fucking wait!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

well ill talk to meself then aint the 1st time lol

got some banging coke a few weeks back, me sisters ex is spanish finally she outed the twat back home, but still in contact got 2g sent couple of wks ago 110 includin postage fuck me its good shit 100 a g here in uk but i just dont feel it any more not i dont get a buzz the shits rocket fuel fucks you up but i just dont enjoy it no more only now finishing it off n like i say had it 2wks lol

i only enjoy uppers nowdays if i got proper downers lol i.e shitloads of benzos to counteract the uppers.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

speaking of benzos any1 ever has proper benzos i.e 2mg lorazepam,10mg diazeapm, 10 tamazepam i always got weed or clones to trade lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 11, 2012)

sounds like a recipe for heart failure..
hows you bro, got your santa suit ready?

if anyone hasn't seen this (it's quite old) it's worth a watch...
it's got the homo from dawsons crack, but he's a drug dealer, it's quite funny

[video=youtube;gK9-7-20TAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK9-7-20TAg[/video]




newuserlol said:


> well ill talk to meself then aint the 1st time lol
> 
> got some banging coke a few weeks back, me sisters ex is spanish finally she outed the twat back home, but still in contact got 2g sent couple of wks ago 110 includin postage fuck me its good shit 100 a g here in uk but i just dont feel it any more not i dont get a buzz the shits rocket fuel fucks you up but i just dont enjoy it no more only now finishing it off n like i say had it 2wks lol
> 
> i only enjoy uppers nowdays if i got proper downers lol i.e shitloads of benzos to counteract the uppers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> speaking of benzos any1 ever has proper benzos i.e 2mg lorazepam,10mg diazeapm, 10 tamazepam i always got weed or clones to trade lol


i used to have a good line for lorazis and df118's the 90mg ones, dunno if hes got any left at all but it may be worth a ask


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> well ill talk to meself then aint the 1st time lol
> 
> got some banging coke a few weeks back, me sisters ex is spanish finally she outed the twat back home, but still in contact got 2g sent couple of wks ago 110 includin postage fuck me its good shit 100 a g here in uk but i just dont feel it any more not i dont get a buzz the shits rocket fuel fucks you up but i just dont enjoy it no more only now finishing it off n like i say had it 2wks lol
> 
> i only enjoy uppers nowdays if i got proper downers lol i.e shitloads of benzos to counteract the uppers.



Guy I buy weed from, occasionally sells coke no clue how good it is because I don't do it but he sells it at 0.8g for £50. That's in the south and I can't vouch for quality.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't even know why they are worrying, the world is going to end shortly anyway.....


newuserlol said:


> so how we all doing? that is to the people not so paranoid they still use the thread lol
> 
> its xmas theres always busts, and funny enough most of us grow weed so chances are a few are gonna get busted this sort of time but still must be police monitoring the site or a grass deffo lmfao.........


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

Evening ladies how are you all ? ! the cats and dogs will be ready friday-sat any of you need a new cat or dog give me a pm wont be around long a day at the max . Would like to sort you lot out for crimbo before the guy down the street takes them all .

Sour flame og 
dinafem og
phycosis


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> no clue how good it is because I don't do it but he sells it at 0.8g for £50. That's in the south and I can't vouch for quality.


That's over priced pub food.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

DST you dont believe that shit do you haha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's over priced pub food.


this wasnt tho yman came from a spanish gypsy and then direct from spain gotta say it some of the best 55 a g i ever had but just not enjoying it, hows that flash dry? if its still holding some flavour n potency after a 10hr radiator sesh then thats a good sign not quite as good a sign as finishing in 45days but still lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> DST you dont believe that shit do you haha


course m8 didnt ya no D was a fully fledged joho??? he only gave up 40g of dog to the cc cup cause whats the point the worlds bout to end soon he wont have no time to smoke it lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

5 weeks flowering or some shit like that, I'm fucking confused as to how long it's done myself.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude, my house is Fall out HQ in the Dam, got the RHIB, backup generators, shotguns and shit, more cans of beans than you can imagine....Zombie Apocaplypse is coming bru! Did you not get the memo?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

you know me so well, lol.


newuserlol said:


> course m8 didnt ya no D was a fully fledged joho??? he only gave up 40g of dog to the cc cup cause whats the point the worlds bout to end soon he wont have no time to smoke it lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> course m8 didnt ya no D was a fully fledged joho??? he only gave up 40g of dog to the cc cup cause whats the point the worlds bout to end soon he wont have no time to smoke it lmao


LMAO fuck the cannabis cup send that dog and ill chuck him straight in my kennal ! Nice and safe here D . I promoise haha .


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> you know me so well, lol.


tbh D i did m8 i always thought u was abit too cute so stayed off winding u up, but that malarky with ya scottish pal suprised me and made me realise living in the dam and growin the gooooooood shit obviously dont mean much hes as stupid as most lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hows that flash dry? if its still holding some flavour n potency after a 10hr radiator sesh then thats a good sign not quite as good a sign as finishing in 45days but still lolol


Well it works but it's mild.

It peels your eyes back and gets you staring with a nice sativa tingle but never really matures into anything deeper, it doesn't hang around for long either.

I get an idea of what it would have been like had it gone the full 12 rounds though.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

ahd a been as well too mate, lol....the cut of me jib wasnnae right.


rollajoint said:


> LMAO fuck the cannabis cup send that dog and ill chuck him straight in my kennal ! Nice and safe here D . I promoise haha .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

the yorkshireman said:


> 5 weeks flowering or some shit like that, i'm fucking confused as to how long it's done myself.
> 
> View attachment 2438705View attachment 2438706
> 
> View attachment 2438707View attachment 2438708View attachment 2438709


fuk me yer killing em

wers that number u cunt!


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Dude, my house is Fall out HQ in the Dam, got the RHIB, backup generators, shotguns and shit, more cans of beans than you can imagine....Zombie Apocaplypse is coming bru! Did you not get the memo?


Haha soo your 1 of them mad fuckers on discovery dooms day preppers ! " people ask me why do i prep my reply is why the hell aint you " now if you call a steel container out your back prepping then you deserve to die stupid cunt . and what makes me laugh even more about them is " yea i have enough food for 6 months " 6 months is fuck all lmao fucking idiots .


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> LMAO fuck the cannabis cup send that dog and ill chuck him straight in my kennal ! Nice and safe here D . I promoise haha .


u probably want him on tick tho rolla lmao the dog dont do ticks lol


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

What you talking about, I am as cute as a Cabbage patch kid.


newuserlol said:


> tbh D i did m8 i always thought u was abit too cute so stayed off winding u up, but that malarky with ya scottish pal suprised me and made me realise living in the dam and growin the gooooooood shit obviously dont mean much hes as stupid as most lmao


Aye, that boys hard to fathom, that's for sure. I got a call the day I posted with blah de blah excuses, lol....oh, and big empty promises.

And yes, I am as stupid as the next man.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

@newuser, anymore of that Spanish stuff again m8 ill take it off yer hands if u don't want it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> @newuser, anymore of that Spanish stuff again m8 ill take it off yer hands if u don't want it


i can get it whenever m8 too strong for my fazzled brain, spk in email or pm tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2012)

Ill email u m8, probly tomoro 

just took my cuts, 10 extra to give room to fuck ups lol. How u think the psycho will do after taken all them at once. M8s goina throw it in a oxypot and see anyway, took most the heads off it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill email u m8, probly tomoro
> 
> just took my cuts, 10 extra to give room to fuck ups lol. How u think the psycho will do after taken all them at once. M8s goina throw it in a oxypot and see anyway, took most the heads off it


they are hardy fuckers mg the exo n pyscho, some say the pyscho is the only stable cross of exo but many differ n say its just another pheno from the same skunk1 batch of seeds yrs ago, i just chopped shitloads of a exo i was pissed n coked up woke up the next day n thought oh fuck what have i done but shes looking sweeeeeeeeeeeeet 2wks later they are hardy strains m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 weeks flowering or some shit like that, I'm fucking confused as to how long it's done myself.
> 
> View attachment 2438705View attachment 2438706
> 
> View attachment 2438707View attachment 2438708View attachment 2438709


Some method that  ......lol lookin sweet yorky


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

DST said:


> What you talking about, I am as cute as a Cabbage patch kid.
> 
> Aye, that boys hard to fathom, that's for sure. I got a call the day I posted with blah de blah excuses, lol....oh, and big empty promises.
> 
> And yes, I am as stupid as the next man.


lmao i like bill D hes a nice bloke to talk to but would i do business with him well thats another matter but maybe i aint as stupid as the next man lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

hahaha sambo that made me laugh you cunt . !i still got £90 tied up on intersango because of you prick hahaha NO hard feelings BRUVA !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Some method that


Lol, well I posted the flip date elsewhere and it doesn't match my count! 


Spose it's done when it's done now, I've got an educated guess at least.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> i still got £90 tied up on intersango


Return flight to Poland 50 quid, night in hotel 10 quid.

Open a bank account in Poland, come home.

Get Intersango to credit your Polish account with the funds, transfer the funds to your English account.

You've got back 30 quid that you would have lost, a short European break, an offshore account, use of SR again, happy day's!

...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Return flight to Poland 50 quid, night in hotel 10 quid.
> 
> Open a bank account in Poland, come home.
> 
> ...


fukin nerd so i take it your alerm on yer phone isent for shit?

BAKATCHA PUKKA


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so i take it your alerm on yer phone isent for shit?


She missed the bus so I didn't get her, lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

What a bet bradford 3-2 on penaltys £220 thank you mr bet365 ! CUNT


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She missed the bus so I didn't get her, lol.


well chop chop then mush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well chop chop then mush


I just miss called your house phone with mine, see if it will 1471 when your lass has done. lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 weeks flowering or some shit like that, I'm fucking confused as to how long it's done myself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438705View attachment 2438706
> ...


dam yorki! they get better and better every time i see them!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> hahaha sambo that made me laugh you cunt . !i still got £90 tied up on intersango because of you prick hahaha NO hard feelings BRUVA !


lolol u could have had the real pyscho u spat the dummy out m8 i still got the pm, if ya still got that money on sango can be exchanged easy enough.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 11, 2012)

im quite happy with the phsyco i had ! Explain how ?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> im quite happy with the phsyco i had ! Explain how ?


thats cause u no no different lol that money on sango buy coins with it which is easy enough if u got money already on there which now is the hard part once u got them coins ready to send to a bitcoin address either me, mastergrower or yman will buy em its non traceable ur the only 1 giving up a real address to accept the cash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats cause u no no different lol that money on sango buy coins with it which is easy enough if u got money already on there which now is the hard part once u got them coins ready to send to a bitcoin address either me, mastergrower or yman will buy em its non traceable ur the only 1 giving up a real address to accept the cash.


I don't have an address yet, I need to wangle these Polish account details out of our lass before I bother.

It's getting there, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sounds like a recipe for heart failure..
> hows you bro, got your santa suit ready?
> 
> if anyone hasn't seen this (it's quite old) it's worth a watch...
> ...


fucking heart failure that dmt would do that to me ya nutjob lmao im all good bro same ol shit different day u no how it is mantz, am glad u enjoyed that exo i really wasnt happy with it but every other fucker seemed to like it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't have an address yet, I need to wangle these Polish account details out of our lass before I bother.
> 
> It's getting there, lol.


ill have em then lol get that polish bank sorted m8 was gonna pm ya about it seeing as coins so hard to get nowdays.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 11, 2012)

Whats the difference between a practical joke and a temperature?

Nurses can take a temperature.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Whats the difference between a practical joke and a temperature?
> 
> Nurses can take a temperature.


i dont get it spidermite n growing a shit strain? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2012)

fucking fannys!!! at least unucky stays up late n keeps the bull flowing lol i just ran out of people whos ear i can bash even me own mother is admitting defeat claiming her sleeping tabs are kicking in and shes gotta go lol what can i say the coke is good and the booze plentiful i would lie and say the company could be better but i dont really like too many people especially not real people i would have to really talk too not just type when i feel the need lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking fannys!!! at least unucky stays up late n keeps the bull flowing lol i just ran out of people whos ear i can bash even me own mother is admitting defeat claiming her sleeping tabs are kicking in and shes gotta go lol what can i say the coke is good and the booze plentiful i would lie and say the company could be better but i dont really like too many people especially not real people i would have to really talk too not just type when i feel the need lmfao



shurrup u southern fairy,,,,,,


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

says the man who gets nicked for causing a scene on an intercontinental flight, lmfbo....


newuserlol said:


> lmao i like bill D hes a nice bloke to talk to but would i do business with him well thats another matter but maybe i aint as stupid as the next man lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> says the man who gets nicked for causing a scene on an intercontinental flight, lmfbo....


Wanker lol I'd almost 4got that lol

cringe with embaressment thinking bout it, was still wankered when the guncops where marching me off the plane n was still giving it thinking i was bobby big bollacks laughing at the rest of the passengers cause i was marched straight threw customs n passport check and they where all waiting in line little did i no i would then spend 12hr in heathrow nick lol

wasnt too bad tho cause i had a dodgy script for a load of clonezepam i had brought back n when i got to see the doctor showed it and then had the police bringing me my benzos to me cell lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Too funny. Why the fuk they keep you 12 hours though lad? Trying to sober you up to take a statement or something?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Too funny. Why the fuk they keep you 12 hours though lad? Trying to sober you up to take a statement or something?


yeah i think that what it was D i didnt see the doctor for bout 4hr was waiting for that then another 4hr to get interviewed then another 4hr for it all to be wrapped up, it was swarming with customs on the way out n i had shitlloads of stuff i shouldnt have had that was me only saving grace from the whole experience i got a 265quid fine but would have lost alot more than that to customs in fags n booze n pills etc

still shameful tho n a lessoned learnt dont drink 3/4 of bot of vod n munch benzos on top whilst flying lol i remember proper giving to the cabin crew for hours all that i want your name im gonna complain drunken shit then i passed out woke up in the morning n the cabin crew boss come up to me asking my second name, i asked what for n the cunt said he got some complaining of his own to do lol when we landed n they said please remain seated police will be boarding the plane i just got me shit ready noing it was for me lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i think that what it was D i didnt see the doctor for bout 4hr was waiting for that then another 4hr to get interviewed then another 4hr for it all to be wrapped up, it was swarming with customs on the way out n i had shitlloads of stuff i shouldnt have had that was me only saving grace from the whole experience i got a 265quid fine but would have lost alot more than that to customs in fags n booze n pills etc
> 
> still shameful tho n a lessoned learnt dont drink 3/4 of bot of vod n munch benzos on top whilst flying lol i remember proper giving to the cabin crew for hours all that i want your name im gonna complain drunken shit then i passed out woke up in the morning n the cabin crew boss come up to me asking my second name, i asked what for n the cunt said he got some complaining of his own to do lol when we landed n they said please remain seated police will be boarding the plane i just got me shit ready noing it was for me lmao


Lmfao neva a dull day ay sambo lol!!
Pukka need ya num bro??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Exo just gone 5 1/2wks might just chop it before crimbo if not a few days after


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pukkas gkxexo lookin nearly done another wk maybe !!


----------



## delvite (Dec 12, 2012)

good mornin uk  lookin sweet cheddar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

lookin canny them fella


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jimmy's pineapple just threw into flower


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Exo just threw into flower!!


----------



## delvite (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Exo just threw into flower!!
> 
> View attachment 2439440


 you can almost see her climbing


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Exo just gone 4wks in


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Every cloud has a silver lining eh!


newuserlol said:


> i got a 265quid fine but would have lost alot more than that to customs in fags n booze n pills etc


They also ban you from the airline, now that would be kudos!!! lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lass's slh still goin strong 4 wks in


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Every cloud has a silver lining eh!
> 
> They also ban you from the airline, now that would be kudos!!! lol.


lol fuck off, dunno m8 bout the ban wouldnt ever fly with virgin again anyways was a shitty flight crap food, the drinks werent even mintiures the stingy bastards where pouring from cheap bottles werent even named vods, i think thats when i kicked off when i already done me half bot on the sly and they wouldnt serve me no more, what really pushed me over the edge tho was losing me last few pills i had on me not in luggage, down the side of the seat lol i went n got a lil torch n ripped the seat up searching swearing away to meself dont think that was too apreciated seeing as most where trying to sleep.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

delvite said:


> you can almost see her climbing


yh mate had to prop her up on somethin as the bitch is tryon her hardest lol nothin i cant help out tho she has probley another wk an half strecth so ill av to keep my eyes peeled


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin canny them fella


Alrite don how was the scrog of yrs mate!! Did it work out with ya throwin extras in to fill the gaps?


----------



## TicKle (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pukkas gkxexo lookin nearly done another wk maybe !!
> 
> View attachment 2439438


how's she smelling chedz, got a few of these beans, popped 2 and awaiting to see if i have a girl....how does it compare to straight exo?


----------



## delvite (Dec 12, 2012)

sad day today, gotta ditch 18 critical kush clones  heartbroken, they look perfect but no room


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lmfao neva a dull day ay sambo lol!!
> Pukka need ya num bro??


lol something like that m8, plants looking good chedz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Alrite don how was the scrog of yrs mate!! Did it work out with ya throwin extras in to fill the gaps?


Yeah fella, this rounds a bit small cos they were a bit light deprived but plenty for Xmas tho so not too bothered. Pulled 4 odd from each.

mate owes me 2 oz I swapped for the big filter n tent I had spare. Get those just before crimbo too.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

TicKle said:


> how's she smelling chedz, got a few of these beans, popped 2 and awaiting to see if i have a girl....how does it compare to straight exo?


Fuck knows mate the whole lot stink lol!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol something like that m8, plants looking good chedz.


Cheers lad still up for the pepsi challenge ay lol? Just had news me mate fucked up and lost the psycho cut i gave him the cunt feel proper like smashin his head in the silly wanker i mean fuck me its not like he has just started clonin!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah fella, this rounds a bit small cos they were a bit light deprived but plenty for Xmas tho so not too bothered. Pulled 4 odd from each.
> 
> mate owes me 2 oz I swapped for the big filter n tent I had spare. Get those just before crimbo too.


Nice green crimbo for u then ay don haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

Always chedz  like to have a nice selection over crimbo


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Always chedz  like to have a nice selection over crimbo


Beats for payin for it any how bro fuck that .9-1gram and tenner lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning lads

@IC3 you up an about yet?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning lads
> 
> @IC3 you up an about yet?


Avin a laugh ay ya mate hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I no u was scared bout that exo challenge chedz but there really was no need to go into hiding m8 I would have allowed u to just admit defeat I'm a nice bloke n that lol
> 
> Where ya been then ya yamyam numpty?


i thought u missed me post the other day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Beats for payin for it any how bro fuck that .9-1gram and tenner lmfao


thankfully i don;t know anyone who robs, i mean sells at those weights/prices


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i thought u missed me post the other day lol


Bout wot mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 12, 2012)

Thought you lads might like this....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 12, 2012)

GkxExo is lookin sweet chedz..what ever happened to the 5 gkxpsycho? ....


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 12, 2012)

Still waiting on that cut of that slh Cheds !! Sambo what have you got in your vault ? Swap you bitcoins !


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Me lad cut em down while i was away bro do ya still av those beans? There are a few decent keepers in the mix so gonna try and get the 1s i think are worth keepin and work somethin with them fast finishers anall 7 wks and your good to chop mate the lad thought i was pullin his leg wen i told him wen i flipped em he said the smoke was bangin from the smelly phenos and had 1 that was yasteless but the 4 outta 5 is not bad if u asl me av ya not poppped any can tell ya im wounded about the exo x as i av nt took a cut and its the best outta the lot imo looks fuckin promisin  did ya get my pm??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i dont get it spidermite n growing a shit strain? lol


Ha ha new how the fuck did u get that from that... u must off been on 1 last night lol.
its a joke about that prank call made to the hospital that kate middleton was in.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2012)

so how is every 1 this morning? its fucking freezing in the NW -1 thank fuck im still ill and aint at work


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

Afternoon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

Well the chlorophyll is starting to break down in the plants as they enter the home straight, the leaves are starting to turn a deep purple colour quite quickly.

Looks cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

get yer pics oot for the lads then yorkie!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha new how the fuck did u get that from that... u must off been on 1 last night lol.
> its a joke about that prank call made to the hospital that kate middleton was in.


yeah i was m8, think i even got bored n popped over to the irish thread to give them some shit too lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i was m8, think i even got bored n popped over to the irish thread to give them some shit too lol


ha ha, u crazy fool. gonna take a few more pics of these autos today starting to look tasty now. says they take 8 weeks but they have been goin for 7 weeks now and id say they have at least another 2 weeks. 
think it will b defo the last time i do a run of autos


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i was m8, think i even got bored n popped over to the irish thread to give them some shit too lol


Lmao, had a look at the Irish thread u cunt lol, must a scared them all cos no ones posted since urs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pics oot for the lads



.....................LMAO!

I'll pop up and see if I can get a couple of good ones in a mo, I think the flash on my camera might fuck with the colour but we'll see.

Pipe time!


----------



## nasar (Dec 12, 2012)

unlucky said:


> lol at 250 i want more than an oz and a shag hhhmmmmm



who wouldn't mind that i would love to have a shag an oz for 250, but theyorkshireman wants the guys missus too lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Pukkas gkxexo lookin nearly done another wk maybe !!
> 
> View attachment 2439438


less of the maybe.



delvite said:


> sad day today, gotta ditch 18 critical kush clones  heartbroken, they look perfect but no room


send em my way ya coont



Saerimmner said:


> Morning lads
> 
> @IC3 you up an about yet?


 yeh im up mate,, been up since half 7 fucking postie beating me door down the cunt thought was plod with a early morning wake up call


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ............View attachment 2439487.........LMAO!
> 
> I'll pop up and see if I can get a couple of good ones in a mo, I think the flash on my camera might fuck with the colour but we'll see.
> 
> Pipe time!



.............


reet workie ticket you are sambo lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

nasar said:


> but theyorkshireman wants the guys missus too lol.


.....For 200!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> less of the maybe.
> 
> 
> send em my way ya coont
> ...


lol, well postie just been but ya still aint given me ya address ya numpty lol, if ya e-mail it through to me ill wander down the post office


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, well postie just been but ya still aint given me ya address ya numpty lol, if ya e-mail it through to me ill wander down the post office


oh.. lol duh me!!

done


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2439488


Who's your favourite Don?

I like Roger, the Bacon's and the Slag's.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 12, 2012)

if were pimping oot our birds fir ozs whar do i sign up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Who's your favourite Don?
> 
> I like Roger, the Bacon's and the Slag's.


ditto! sid or roger mellie


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> if were pimping oot our birds fir ozs whar do i sign up lol


if thats ur misses in ur pic doc ill take you up on that ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

Not easy shots to take, I had to use my phone as a night light in the other hand so the digicam could see to focus......




Burnt the back of my head on the 400w too, twat!


1000w powering up.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

What sort of temps you got with that 1k yorkie? plants look like they are trying to hide their fan leaves a bit. Reach for the sky is good, but there's a point when the plant is actually shading itself.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not easy shots to take, I had to use my phone as a night light in the other hand so the digicam could see to focus......
> 
> View attachment 2439530View attachment 2439531View attachment 2439532View attachment 2439533
> View attachment 2439534View attachment 2439535View attachment 2439536View attachment 2439537
> ...


Them last two pics, they look to be lovin it yorkie


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh.. lol duh me!!
> 
> done


you got mail mate


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool, a growing debate on the UK thread, lol. They do indeed look happy, but I am still interested to hear about the temps. The fan leaves look insanely tight into the plant.


Mastergrow said:


> Them last two pics, they look to be lovin it yorkie


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> you got mail mate


WOOHOOO cant wait, 5.1 surround ps3 ggaming!! be ducking round the room lol bullets whizzing past me nut!! haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> What sort of temps you got with that 1k yorkie? plants look like they are trying to hide their fan leaves a bit. Reach for the sky is good, but there's a point when the plant is actually shading itself.





DST said:


> Cool, a growing debate on the UK thread, lol. They do indeed look happy, but I am still interested to hear about the temps. The fan leaves look insanely tight into the plant.


Well the 1000w is made up from a 600w cooltube and a 400w regular dutch barn reflector. 
I don't have both running all the time, I have the 600w tube standard and then give the 400w a flick on days when I can get away with the temps and humidity. 

With the 600w cooltube I get 20-25c and 35-40% RH, now I have an oscillating fan in there with the 1000w I'm getting 27-30c and 28-35 RH (ish). If the temp tries to go above 30c now with the fan I just flick the 400w off for a bit, the tent is behind a curtain covering the open window.

I've had the temps as high as 35c for short periods though without that closed leaf effect, it's only done that since today to be honest.
It got a good watering last night after going 4 days without, I reckon that has something to do with it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

dear oh dear ,all u lot with temp issues, dear oh my lol

rather u than me


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah, I gotcha. 27-30 is managable I guess, that's what I have pretty much the whole summer. Is it a 400mh you got? the mh's sure do heat up.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Well the 1000w is made up from a 600w cooltube and a 400w regular dutch barn reflector.
> I don't have both running all the time, I have the 600w tube standard and then give the 400w a flick on days when I can get away with the temps and humidity.
> 
> With the 600w cooltube I get 20-25c and 35-40% RH, now I have an oscillating fan in there with the 1000w I'm getting 27-30c and 28-35 RH (ish). If the temp tries to go above 30c now with the fan I just flick the 400w off for a bit, the tent is behind a curtain covering the open window.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Ah, I gotcha. 27-30 is managable I guess, that's what I have pretty much the whole summer. Is it a 400mh you got? the mh's sure do heat up.


They're both running HPS but I do have a MH bulb for veg.

I thought about having the lights on during the night with flowering through winter and then I'd be golden to run the 1000w right through but I had intended to run this lot a little warmer and drier from the start, get a little more thickness and density to the trichs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dear oh dear ,all u lot with temp issues, dear oh my lol
> 
> rather u than me


I'd rather have to turn 1 lamp off than have my leaves drop off on me, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd rather have to turn 1 lamp off than have my leaves drop off on me, lol.


tewshay..................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tewshay..................


.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2012)

Quick question....would to much water in peat pellets make my clones wilt, would I be better drying them out a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Quick question....would to much water in peat pellets make my clones wilt, would I be better drying them out a bit


Too much water in plugs can fuck clones fast, cloning is my nemesis.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Too much water in plugs can fuck clones fast, cloning is my nemesis.


Right, I'm goina take the lid off the prop, let them dry a bit and then just spray them a little from now on. I did have a little water in the bottom of the prop and yes I know this is bad. I'm no good at cloning yorkie, I fuck up many times but can't afford to fuck this up


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

As Roy Walker would say, "say what you see", lol.


The Yorkshireman said:


> .......


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Actually there is a coffeeshop (or was) in Amsterdam called Touché. I knew a scouse lad over here about 10 year ago, we were talking and he started on about this coffeeshop called Tooshes, but in a scouse accent obviously, lol. I had no clue what he was talking about until I went to my doctors that was about 20 yards away from the coffeeshop, Touché's and suddenly it clicked, he must of meant this place as this is where he described it, the thick fukkin twat!  The doctor must of wondered why I was smiling so much when I had tonsilitis!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2012)

..........................Toopay!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Tooguy......xtoo


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Actually there is a coffeeshop (or was) in Amsterdam called Touché. I knew a scouse lad over here about 10 year ago, we were talking and he started on about this coffeeshop called Tooshes, but in a scouse accent obviously, lol. I had no clue what he was talking about until I went to my doctors that was about 20 yards away from the coffeeshop, Touché's and suddenly it clicked, he must of meant this place as this is where he described it, the thick fukkin twat!  The doctor must of wondered why I was smiling so much when I had tonsilitis!


you living in dam DST? im heading over on the 11th of jan for a few nights, u kno of any good cheap hotels near all the action? few of the lads told me about the winston, seems pritty good and it aint to badly priced. any advice???


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

If you are coming over with lads and not planning on sleeping much, the Winston is fine. Bring ear plugs, the fukkin bells ring all night around there.
Depends on the &#8364; you want to spend. There's plenty of hotels, I tend not to stay in them and the only ones I do know that people have stayed in are the pricey ones. I stayed in the Winston about 15 years ago or so.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> If you are coming over with lads and not planning on sleeping much, the Winston is fine. Bring ear plugs, the fukkin bells ring all night around there.
> Depends on the &#8364; you want to spend. There's plenty of hotels, I tend not to stay in them and the only ones I do know that people have stayed in are the pricey ones. I stayed in the Winston about 15 years ago or so.....


well its me the misses my mates and my sis and some of her mates and were gonna be getting fucked up so noise aint a problem lol. any good coffee shops near to the winston?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Indoor grown weed can be grown well anywhere indoors don't matter if ur in the dam or the uk or whatever, I personally aint been to the dam for yrs and doubt I'll be going anytime soon maybe for the hash but that would be all is just another overpriced capital city yes u can buy overpriced average weed on tap but they hate the english most the moody cunts in the coffee shop hate every1 tho, n expensive is a understatement.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

ive never been abroad only ever went on a plane o scotalnd to this chick i met on a chatline,, i will go prolly wen kids are old and left home, and even then only for a camper tour of the continent and the states! if they allow me in by then?
how is everyone i been up since 7.47 AM yes thats rite u red rite A FUCKING M and im fucked, just got a new server and cant get it to work i must need sleep


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Only reason u was up at that time m8 was cause u shate the bed so don't lie lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Most of the city is within easy access. The winston is on the Warmestraat which has tons of coffeeshops, bars, etc, etc. It's on the edge of the Old part of town and the red light district is not far. You can smoke in Belushis Bar which is attached to the Winston, but if you are going to any coffeeshop the Grey Area is probably a good bet, Homegrown Fantasy is a nice place, ach, there are a load, some of the no descript ones are actually really good as well. There is a lot of shit.



spooningbadgers said:


> well its me the misses my mates and my sis and some of her mates and were gonna be getting fucked up so noise aint a problem lol. any good coffee shops near to the winston?





newuserlol said:


> Indoor grown weed can be grown well anywhere indoors don't matter if ur in the dam or the uk or whatever, I personally aint been to the dam for yrs and doubt I'll be going anytime soon maybe for the hash but that would be all is just another overpriced capital city yes u can buy overpriced average weed on tap but they hate the english most the moody cunts in the coffee shop hate every1 tho, n expensive is a understatement.


Fuck off grumpy!

And yeh, you can experience exactly the newuserlol super generalised experience if you want, grumpy people serving you, paying over the odds for fizzy beer from dirty lines, and getting sore stomachs from eating kebabs. But then if you hang around the skankiest parts of town then that's what you get, lol. Seriously, the people who work around the Red Light put up with crap 24/7, I am not surprised they are moody cunts. And whats this, "they" hate the English....everyone hates the English except the Northern Irish, and only some of them, haha.

Lets not forget about that feeling of being able to smoke hassle free, drink in bars until late (not last orders at 11:30)....among other things. I still remember the feeling of buying weed in a shop for the first time. But hey, not everyone is as cool as sambo rofl.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you ve a dome over your clones why spray em at all ??? They should be sweet if your dome is as good as it should be and the humidity will keep the fuckers from dying quick lesson i learned while experimentin while cloning i av nt sprayed a cut since and av near enough 99% success if your dome or plug hold to much water your clones will wilt untill its lost enough moisture to keep in upright once the cut is taken or numerous cuts are done leave em bee for 5-6days and then open the dome just to check everythin is as it should be if it is leave with the slates open on the dome till ya see the roots then bingo plant those bitches nothin hard or tricky about cloning otherwise i would nt bother and id buy the fuckers hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Man I hate to agree with that yamyam numpty but he's right, no need really do spray more than once or twice in the whole rooting timeframe let em be.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification guys.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Thanks for the clarification guys.


Its all I needed to hear anyway, just let em be.....should be good at that


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

11.30pm last orders u really was last in the uk in the 80s hay D lol u boys need last orders at 11.30 unless ya wana take a second mortagage for the next round at 7-8euro a pint lol

As for the puff as I said indoor is indoor and most ya stuff is very average even if it aint been tumbled lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Man I hate to agree with that yamyam numpty but he's right, no need really do spray more than once or twice in the whole rooting timeframe let em be.


Haha yamyam ay we lol wots happenin yr ends lad anythin exiciting ??


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

Obviously saw you coming and hiked up the prices, haha, 7/8 euro a pint, what brothel was that in dirty girty?


newuserlol said:


> 11.30pm last orders u really was last in the uk in the 80s hay D lol u boys need last orders at 11.30 unless ya wana take a second mortagage for the next round at 7-8euro a pint lol
> 
> As for the puff as I said indoor is indoor and most ya stuff is very average even if it aint been tumbled lol


My stuff??? I don't represent Dutch growers lad, haha. Anyway, depends where you go, and the places that rip you for pints, also rip you for weed. I can see you got ripped off when you visited...that's a shame. But no, it's not as cheap as the UK for alcohol, there's no argument there. But at least there's only a few people like you hanging around, and mostly just at weekends in the red light .


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Its all I needed to hear anyway, just let em be.....should be good at that


Mg dont spray the fuckers at all bro and do a side by side with some u av ill put money on the fuckers u av nt sprayed root far quicker than the 1s that av the plugs should hold enough moisture to bring humidity up to 90-99% and will last the 5-7dys easily enough if you find they are to dry squirt plain tap water on the plugs with a syringe but neva over the cut as it only prolongs the roots from takin hold !!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Lmao m8 I only been twice and years n years ago I let all the other mugs live the dream and then come back n buy my puff all buttfucked at the "experience" lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Obviously saw you coming and hiked up the prices, haha, 7/8 euro a pint, what brothel was that in dirty girty?
> 
> My stuff??? I don't represent Dutch growers lad, haha. Anyway, depends where you go, and the places that rip you for pints, also rip you for weed. I can see you got ripped off when you visited...that's a shame. But no, it's not as cheap as the UK for alcohol, there's no argument there. But at least there's only a few people like you hanging around, and mostly just at weekends in the red light .


Ur stuff??? Who mentiond ur stuff??? U aint hallicinating from the herpes D are ya oldboy I thought u stayed away from the bad areas? Lol

Oh ur stuff I was talking bout dam stuff u obviously fink I was refering to ya own stuff well sorry m8 I'm not scottish n don't talk enough shit to get to taste the magic lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mg dont spray the fuckers at all bro and do a side by side with some u av ill put money on the fuckers u av nt sprayed root far quicker than the 1s that av the plugs should hold enough moisture to bring humidity up to 90-99% and will last the 5-7dys easily enough if you find they are to dry squirt plain tap water on the plugs with a syringe but neva over the cut as it only prolongs the roots from takin hold !!


Taken on board m8


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> most ya stuff is very average even if it aint been tumbled lol





newuserlol said:


> Ur stuff??? Who mentiond ur stuff??? U aint hallicinating from the herpes D are ya oldboy I thought u stayed away from the bad areas? Lol


I was taking what you said literally and kind of turning it around, but then I been dealing with Scottish Herpes for decades so perhaps that was a bit deep minded from all that hallucinating, lol.



newuserlol said:


> Lmao m8 I only been twice and years n years ago I let all the other mugs live the dream and then come back n buy my puff all buttfucked at the "experience" lol


Again, they bought the newuserlol buttfuck experience. No one I know ever goes home feeling like that. I always use lubricant.....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lmao sambo ya been on the voddy again ?? Haha god job i neva farted while readin that or id av followed threw !!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Of course I'm pissed up u no me boys I'm also the only 1 in the thread who givs him some shit n he loves it lol

Indoor is indoor fact and I don't even need to cap it lol and dam is expensive as fuck n for most a disapointment, of course if ya from scotsville dam is the 1 but let's not play it like something it aint!!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 12, 2012)

Load of bollox if u ask me i mean why would some1 from the dam grow a uk clone only if they had anythin specail ?? No disrespect to ya dst but the southern fairy is right haha growin is piss with the right tools in any country just need to be in the know how lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

That's why I only have the 1 Livers clone left in my veg tent, but let's not go into what I am growing, that's not the debate here. And who the fuk are you anyway, chedz, you dinny even cure yer weed so you cannot step into this here little thang, lmao.

Right newsambolol, just cause you say it 20 times, doesn't mean it's true......but if anyone knows how most of the Dutch scene works, coffeeshops buy in from growers just like you lot (well some are shitter than you lot, and some are just as good, and some are perhaps better). People who grow for themselves but will punt 50-75% of their grow, then smoke the rest mixed with tobacco (oh, and don't even tempt me to go do that little side alley!!!) So it's all about checking the weed out, speaking to some locals, and not going to big touristy bars where they charge you 7-8-9 euro for a beer. Fukkin simple numb nuts. 

Mmmmnn, those bongs where nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Right I gave ya 20mins to reply D where's ya fucking tool pongo? I'm the daddy now lmao

U fucking love it anyway m8 1 of the only threads on the site u can get spoken to on a level and not have ya salty jock balls sucked on a constant just cause u live in the fucking Dam lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

you listening to me coon, lol...not very pc eh I am sure IC3 would approve.
[youtube]8jt4RtXJGAg[/youtube]

And imagine I am putting in a vid link to Suck on my Chocolate salty baws....>>>>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnNYXgV7L-c


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I'm too wrecked now got no more wit left in me, but gotta try get that last post in just for the mature side of me lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Well I'm too wrecked now got no more wit left in me, but gotta try get that last post in just for the mature side of me lmao


 u been on the bukfast again/?? we all know U bukfast girls know how to have fun 

look nuwuselol live and exposed
http://thechavhater.blogspot.co.uk/2012_05_01_archive.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 13, 2012)

mornin bitches


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 13, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> mornin bitches


morning all,some funny shit on this thread lol,just ut my hand in my room to get a dead leaf,my arms sticky as fuck great


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> morning all,some funny shit on this thread lol,just ut my hand in my room to get a dead leaf,my arms sticky as fuck great


Sticky as fucks always good drg, mornin cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

:yawn: morning fags,, jeez im fucked


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> :yawn: morning fags,, jeez im fucked


Happy days ice, that's one night down without shittin the bed, and got a ly in cos of it, we'll done u lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Happy days ice, that's one night down without shittin the bed, and got a ly in cos of it, we'll done u lol


no cunt! lol i was up at 7.47 am yesterday!!! no shit either, i did nod bak of on sofa tho so not sure if that counts? 

frosty in the morning aitn it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no cunt! lol i was up at 7.47 am yesterday!!! no shit either, i did nod bak of on sofa tho so not sure if that counts?
> 
> frosty in the morning aitn it?


Yeah 7.47 wiping shitty sheets lol

yeah m8, fuckin Baltic here. Pure white with frost


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah 7.47 wiping shitty sheets lol
> 
> yeah m8, fuckin Baltic here. Pure white with frost


same here, dunno wtf its cum from but daym! lol,, hate to be a postman at this time of yr innnit? lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 13, 2012)

freezing s not the word min 4 outside


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

wer the fuk is this postamn lmao








help anyone>?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

Fucking love frost! I can open the window and blast the 1000w.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking love frost! I can open the window and blast the 1000w.


lol yeh the grow houses sure stand out with no frost on ther roofs!! so yorkie,, any chance of that number this week?

woohoo closet iphone showed up pal,, nice 1... another member who can actually find a postbox!! many thanx the kids gunna love it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so yorkie,, any chance of that number this week?


I'll miss-call your landline in a min, 1471 it.

I'm not PM'ng numbers and addresses anymore.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll miss-call your landline in a min, 1471 it.
> 
> I'm not PM'ng numbers and addresses anymore.



okey dokey,, il eagerly await your call lmao

u any good with putty and ssh yorkie/

and no i dont mean putting in windows


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u any good with putty and ssh yorkie


Probably not as I have no clue what that means, lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 13, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh the grow houses sure stand out with no frost on ther roofs!! so yorkie,, any chance of that number this week?
> 
> woohoo closet iphone showed up pal,, nice 1... another member who can actually find a postbox!! many thanx the kids gunna love it


Cool mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 13, 2012)

has anyone tryed them cheap fan filters or 50 bucks?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 13, 2012)

My pal fae down England bought one mate, he said the filter was only good for 3month b4 he needed to replace it. He had it over 8 bc plants


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 13, 2012)

i had a cheep 1 with my tent and i could smell my grow after around 4-5 months. the rhino pro i got is a lot better


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had this Rhino Pro for 3 years, still mint.

Rhino's are the bollocks but I think they could pack the carbon a little tighter, carbon dust collects in the cooltube.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

It's all about the type of carbon they use, a good filter should be top of the agenda as it's hard to buy a bad fan/light/tent.

The last thing you want is to get all danky and then the filter to start degrading at week 5, your arse will nip tighter than you've ever known.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2012)

My filters a mountain air filter, guy in the shop says there one of the best, he would say that tho cos he sells them. First grow done with it and no probs whatsoever. Think there just as pricey as the rhino


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 13, 2012)

i was shitting them when my cheepy started going. it was only then that i looked around for a good make.

hows your head after the burn yorkie? i had mine on the 600 about 2 weeks ago when i was drying out my pots

it felt worse than it looks here lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> hows your head after the burn yorkie? i had mine on the 600 about 2 weeks ago when i was drying out my pots
> View attachment 2440780
> it felt worse than it looks here lol


Lol, well I've got more hair than that and it had been turned off 5 mins.

It was more like when you lean on the radiator and it takes a while for your brain to register the heat.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's all about the type of carbon they use, a good filter should be top of the agenda as it's hard to buy a bad fan/light/tent.
> 
> The last thing you want is to get all danky and then the filter to start degrading at week 5, your arse will nip tighter than you've ever known.


be better than now week 5 no fan or filter lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, well I've got more hair than that and it had been turned off 5 mins.
> 
> It was more like when you lean on the radiator and it takes a while for your brain to register the heat.


mine was on and had been for a hour atleast lol. i could smell singed hair before the pain set in tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> be better than now week 5 no fan or filter lol


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> mine was on and had been for a hour atleast lol. i could smell singed hair before the pain set in tho


Oh I've got a nice scar on my left elbow where I caught it on a 400w while tending to a plant one time, my skin stuck to the bulb and made a black hot spot!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Is it get your scars out time then. I burnt my knob while pulling myself off to my ladies, lol.....they were well sticky though.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 13, 2012)

Can someone throw up a link to piratebay for me plz? My browser is only letting me access a cached copy of it for some reason.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Clear your cache then. You can do that in the tools drop down tab.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 13, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Can someone throw up a link to piratebay for me plz? My browser is only letting me access a cached copy of it for some reason.


https://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

JERRY JERRY JERRY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FUCK JERRY

JERMEMY,JEREMEY,JERMEY,,, OH YEH JEREMY KYLE!!!AHAHAHA

god ice get a life lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 13, 2012)

My gran walked in on me having a wank the other day, she was so surprised she had a stroke......... 

...Surprisingly soft hands for a pensioner


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha were the fuck is sambo and dst at had a proper little chuckle last night lmfao


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

any off you fucks see that bust in maesteg on tuesday. thats our christmas fucked, over 1500 white rhinos i think.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't kjnow about the Clone Only King, but I just got back from the housing blocks general meeting, what a load of waash that was. At least no one complained about strange smells.


cheddar1985 said:


> Haha were the fuck is sambo and dst at had a proper little chuckle last night lmfao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 13, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> any off you fucks see that bust in maesteg on tuesday. thats our christmas fucked, over 1500 white rhinos i think.


No link welshy??


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Don't kjnow about the Clone Only King, but I just got back from the housing blocks general meeting, what a load of waash that was. At least no one complained about strange smells.


Come on enlighten me d!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> No link welshy??


cummon chedz even a yokel like u can use google, but saying that u do struggle to rotate your pictures so really,, im not suprised
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/south-wales-news/bridgend-maesteg/2012/12/13/police-find-cannabis-farm-right-on-their-own-doorstep-91466-32416323/


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 13, 2012)

Fuck off ya cripple lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 13, 2012)

A smoke shortage over xmas in that area aint good them fuckers are depressed enough, rope sales will be back on the increase lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Fuck off ya cripple lol


aye but il get better 
ul always be a ugly ginger cunt!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

This all day boozing has to stop. The time has far too many 5's in it.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 14, 2012)

fuck sake don is that you up or still awake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

aye was just up. usually when i wake like that my heads thumping but today I'm clear as a bell. think i downed a couple of pints of water afore bed. sometimes drunk me is sensible!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2012)

last year when the wife went (i was out on the lash with my biz partner, lol) a couple of the neighbours said they could smell weed smoke in their houses. One of the neighbours who does massages and such like, she was like "I like the smell," lol. But the other witch was complaining. Where I smoke there is a normal ventilation hole in the room that pushes out into the general ducting, I thought it was maybe that. But then thought further as those 2 people are on the other side of the building and not connected to my side. I put another filter in recently, but it must have been someone else. No complaints this time but the witch wasn't there.


cheddar1985 said:


> Come on enlighten me d!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

Any of you lot got anything coming down in time for the last post before xmas out of interest??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

I've just put some in the jar.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just put some in the jar.


remember mine yorkie matey!

rimmer,, sub arrived his morning, speakers too!! lol thanx man as soon as me new speaker wire arrieves il hook it up

me chains came too so i suppose i gotta d sum more room work get sum shit hanged

pff

question

ordered a satnav on ebay,, it came so i left feedbak,, anyways trying the thing out it dont work! no chargey thru usb or owt,, i can stil send it bak rite?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

Age old problem of i dont get my wages until after the last postage day lol, and ALL the dealers round here now are down to bout 1.6 for £20 so i refuse to go to em now.

Yorkie u getting rid of any of yours if i can sort money out ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 14, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> remember mine yorkie matey!
> 
> rimmer,, sub arrived his morning, speakers too!! lol thanx man as soon as me new speaker wire arrieves il hook it up
> 
> ...


yeah mate just email the seller to tell them. if they wont give you a refund just opena case with ebay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

friday frost boys

Cheeeeeeeese


QrazyQuake x Smelly cherry #1

QrazyQuake x Smelly cherry #1


QrazyQuake x Smelly cherry #2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Yorkie u getting rid of any of yours if i can sort money out?


PM me an email addy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PM me an email addy.


yeh he mite reply within 2 months IF your lucky lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> friday frost boys


I think I'll join you.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think I'll join you.......
> 
> View attachment 2442162View attachment 2442163View attachment 2442164
> 
> ...



Ffs, I'm about 10 weeks behind by the looks of things lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think I'll join you.......
> 
> View attachment 2442162View attachment 2442163View attachment 2442164
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice that mate...them cuts rooted?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 14, 2012)

looking dam good don and yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin nice that mate...them cuts rooted?


PM me an email addy.

Fuck me, Mr popular!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 14, 2012)

whos best clued up on the clone only psyco,im doing her next round?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably Pukka.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't be shy with the nutes she's a hungry plant, let her go at least 60+days aint much else to tell really is a very easy plant to grow n hard to fuck up.

Some say the only stable cross of the exo some say just another pheno from the same skunk1 that the exodus came from, top top smoke tho cheesefest with a fruity twang that exo aint got, very strong too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

i wouldnt know about pyshco the ong who offered me one dident find the postbox!!

messers i dunno cant be dealin with em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Don't be shy


Sorry mate, didn't mean to discredit. Thought you were an Exo man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

So is anyone gonna have anything ready before the last postal day? Need to find a bit to tide meself over xmas lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate, didn't mean to discredit. Thought you were an Exo man.


Lmao I'm whatever sells the quickest grows the easiest n quickest kinda man but yeah I've grown the pyscho more than a few time, done right its the better of the 2 to smoke the pyscho just takes a extra 7-10days longer to finish.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 14, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> whos best clued up on the clone only psyco,im doing her next round?


When u startin the psycho m8? I'm goina all psychosis this run, took cuts the other day hop e they root quicker than last time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When u startin the psycho m8? I'm goina all psychosis this run, took cuts the other day hop e they root quicker than last time


il have 1 .................................


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 14, 2012)

Ill have all available clones and I want them for nuffing, ill also take iphones,blackberrys and any other fones aswel as I wana buy every1s puff at mega cheap discount prices lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PM me an email addy.
> 
> Fuck me, Mr popular!


I'll email ice for it mate........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'll email ice for it mate........


......For what?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 14, 2012)

Some mad fucks shot up a primary school in the states 27 dead 18 fucking kids! 

11 days till xmas n ya kid gets shot to death by some sick cunt, sick sick world.

Sick fuck in china also attacked a school full of kids 2day or yday aswel.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ill have all available clones and I want them for nuffing, ill also take iphones,blackberrys and any other fones aswel as I wana buy every1s puff at mega cheap discount prices lmao


lol cunny funt



The Yorkshireman said:


> ......For what?


 i know i was thinking the same IMO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Some mad fucks shot up a primary school in the states 27 dead 18 fucking kids!
> 
> 11 days till xmas n ya kid gets shot to death by some sick cunt, sick sick world.
> 
> Sick fuck in china also attacked a school full of kids 2day or yday aswel.


if that happened to my kids id get myself locked up just to get to the cunts! easier to get to sum1 in jail, id go in soon as i hit reception id say im a grass, to get myself put on protection wing with all the sex cases and kid killers and do the cunt and i mean he wouldnt be doing a whole lot of wanking afterwards, or anything esle for that matter


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 14, 2012)

Gunman is dead either topped himself or shot by police.

18 fucking kids tho 4-10 year old!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ......For what?


For your email or num ya set of thick twats. ......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> For your email or num ya set of thick twats. ......


He doesn't have my email and I've no need to give out my number.

Why not just PM me your email?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 14, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Some mad fucks shot up a primary school in the states 27 dead 18 fucking kids!
> 
> 11 days till xmas n ya kid gets shot to death by some sick cunt, sick sick world.
> 
> Sick fuck in china also attacked a school full of kids 2day or yday aswel.


That is fucking sick! if one of them kids were my little lass i would tie the cunt up and torture the fucker for years, jus givin him a beating every day! maybe chop off a finger or toe every now and again, and a few spliffs docked out in his eye every day! sick yank cunts.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmmm guessing thats a no then lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 14, 2012)

on a lighter note the afgahn kush's are lookin well


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He doesn't have my email and I've no need to give out my number.
> 
> Why not just PM me your email?


Haha ok pm me your email.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha ok pm me your email.....


Lol, that's not what I said.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm guessing thats a no then lol


1 pair of hands! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1 pair of hands! lol


lol werent sure if ya were chatting to me earlier or someone else lol, soz rushing ya if ya busy

replied to ya mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 14, 2012)

fuck me did someone fart and clear the room?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck me did someone fart and clear the room?


lol yeh it seems!


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2012)

What's going on ppl . . . .??
Anyone else got the r i u app, is it just me or is it actually pointless . . . 
Picture download test. . ..and I can't? ??
Hoping for a purple Christmas . . . .


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning spunk bubbles....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy fucking xmas found out on the 12th I failed a medical so losing 500 a month until i can put in a appeal at the decision and off course that also means me flat aint getting paid for aswel.

Then today get a letter from some baliffs about that fine I got when I kicked off on the plane back from SA I thought I signed sumfing at the court to have em take it straight from me benefits but think cause of this failing the medical that's stopped n its been passed over to baliffs.

Think its different ballifs cause its a court fine says they can force entry under the DVCV act? That's all I cunting need with 6 in flower n 30 odd clones there's!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Happy fucking xmas found out on the 12th I failed a medical so losing 500 a month until i can put in a appeal at the decision and off course that also means me flat aint getting paid for aswel.
> 
> Then today get a letter from some baliffs about that fine I got when I kicked off on the plane back from SA I thought I signed sumfing at the court to have em take it straight from me benefits but think cause of this failing the medical that's stopped n its been passed over to baliffs.
> 
> ...


Bailiffs, if issued with a court warrant CAN smash your door down and forceably take your goods and regularly do, whats this DVCV thing your on about?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

What bailiff company has it been assigned to?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually dont worry i found this...

The actual Statutory ruling is the Domestic Violence Crimes and Victims Act 2004...and yes this company do have the right to force entry but ONLY for an unpaid MAGISTRATES COURT FINE.


----------



## delvite (Dec 15, 2012)

goooood mornin uk  i woke up in a big green stoney bubble today with a lil cal def but alls goooood  hows ppl tday


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Bailiffs, if issued with a court warrant CAN smash your door down and forceably take your goods and regularly do, whats this DVCV thing your on about?


That dvcv fing is just qouted on the end of the sentance that says they are able to force entry sae.

And yeah m8 its a court warrant.


Fucking CUNTS!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That dvcv fing is just qouted on the end of the sentance that says they are able to force entry sae.
> 
> And yeah m8 its a court warrant.
> 
> ...



That sucks balls m8, so close to Xmas too. Dunno what way things work over there but can u not go to the court and sort it out and pay them a few quid a week, not today but Monday when things are open again


----------



## delvite (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;_FTlfowAw-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FTlfowAw-Q[/video]

wanna catch up on the sour cream i did???​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Bailiffs, if issued with a court warrant CAN smash your door down and forceably take your goods and regularly do


That's not quite true, only in connection with criminal offences.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That dvcv fing is just qouted on the end of the sentance that says they are able to force entry sae.
> 
> And yeah m8 its a court warrant.
> 
> ...


did they give you any letters with a phone number on? give them a ring and sort out a monthly payment plan. it shouldnt be too much if you say its all you can pay. i got to pay a debt collector £3 a month on a £1000 debt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Then today get a letter from some baliffs about that fine I got when I kicked off on the plane back from SA I thought I signed sumfing at the court to have em take it straight from me benefits but think cause of this failing the medical that's stopped n its been passed over to baliffs


They can only force entry under DVCV act to enforce a 'Distress Warrant'. 

A 'Distress Warrant' is issued by the court if you refuse to pay. 

The court is 'distressed' at being ripped off as it were, it bullshit legislation that takes away your common law rights of "an Englishman's home is his castle" but hey what you gonna do?....... 

They haven't actually got the powers to come and force entry just yet but under the circumstances they easily could, you need to make contact with the bailiff company or the court and explain the situation and make an offer to pay.

If you don't make contact or offer to pay then the bailiff company HAS to send somebody round to your house in order to make 'first visit' contact in person as a last resort before the court issues the 'Distress Warrant' that they can then enforce under the DVCV act.

"Another very important point concerning the warrant is that for *Distress Warrants and Financial Arrest Warrants*, the relevant contracts provide that where the bailiff has failed to make contact with you on a first visit (which of course attracts a fee!!), he is required to put through your letterbox, a letter with the time and date of his visit. He must also make a note of this letter on the Warrant (which will be in his possession) and to include on the warrant also: &#8220;any identifying marks of the address&#8221;&#8230;such as the &#8220;specific colour of the door&#8221; as *proof* that he made the visit!!!! This is most important when checking the bailiff&#8217;s fees.

If the bailiff either refuses to provide you with a copy of the Warrant or to let you see the Warrant, our advice, would be to write a letter*immediately* to the Court Manager at the Magistrates Court to complain. Please ensure that you keep a copy of your letter and remember to send it by Registered mail."


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

That's what it is a distress warrant from a unpaid court fine, so seems they are able to force entry from what u boys have said.

Gonna ring court on monday and see why it wasn't taken straight from me sick benefits? But think it has something to do wit failing the medical.

Hoping like said mrt that they will let me pay something silly a week cause if not am fucked!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

*"Can the bailiff force entry into my home?*

If the bailiff is pursuing you for an unpaid fine of a criminal nature&#8230;then the answer unfortunately is... yes. However, this is more of a threat and during the past year it would appear that bailiffs forced entry into a property to enforce a Distress Warrant on less that 10 occasions."


----------



## delvite (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's what it is a distress warrant from a unpaid court fine, so seems they are able to force entry from what u boys have said.
> 
> Gonna ring court on monday and see why it wasn't taken straight from me sick benefits? But think it has something to do wit failing the medical.
> 
> Hoping like said mrt that they will let me pay something silly a week cause if not am fucked!


heres hoping you get it sorted m8 ATOS are arse-holes they fkt it all up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

If you offer to pay mate you'll be right as rain, they can't just come round out of the blue and put your door in like coppers do.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

Or even better Sambo....

Make contact with an offer to pay but change your details on their system as well (you may have to put it in writing as well), tell them you don't reside at that property any more and give them a new address (parents, girlfriend, mate).

They then won't come looking for you at the grow house.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you offer to pay mate you'll be right as rain, they can't just come round out of the blue and put your door in like coppers do.


That's what I'm hoping for yman, ill tell em me benefits have been stopped I got no job so 5er 10er a fortnight max, most don't refuse a payment plan but this aint just ya normal baliffs tho like its been said cause its a unpaid magistrates court fine and a distress warrant.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Or even better Sambo....
> 
> Make contact with an offer to pay but change your details on their system as well (you may have to put it in writing as well), tell them you don't reside at that property any more and give them a new address (parents, girlfriend, mate).
> 
> They then won't come looking for you at the grow house.


Already done that m8 I rang em this morning n said that's just a ex gfs address and I gave them a different address but when I said bout the court was spose to take it out me benefits he said to ring court monday and find out what's gone on and then to ring back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Already done that m8 I rang em this morning n said that's just a ex gfs address and I gave them a different address but when I said bout the court was spose to take it out me benefits he said to ring court monday and find out what's gone on and then to ring back.


No worry's then, looks like your halfway there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's not quite true, only in connection with criminal offences.


For which they would have been ISSUED A WARRANT lol, you not quite awake yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's what I'm hoping for yman, ill tell em me benefits have been stopped I got no job so 5er 10er a fortnight max, most don't refuse a payment plan but this aint just ya normal baliffs tho like its been said cause its a unpaid magistrates court fine and a distress warrant.


Do you have the money to just pay the fine and get em off your back?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Do you have the money to just pay the fine and get em off your back?


No m8 like I said I failed a medical so gone from 650 a month n rent and ctax paid to 150 now and fuck all paid for me.

Am waiting on apeal forms n once I get the apeal in they start ya money back up until a decision on the apeal has been made.

Got stuff down in 7wks n that's the only time I'm gonna have the 350 that's all the fine is well it was 265 but the rest is obviously where its been passed to baliffs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No m8 like I said I failed a medical so gone from 650 a month n rent and ctax paid to 150 now and fuck all paid for me.
> 
> Am waiting on apeal forms n once I get the apeal in they start ya money back up until a decision on the apeal has been made.
> 
> Got stuff down in 7wks n that's the only time I'm gonna have the 350 that's all the fine is well it was 265 but the rest is obviously where its been passed to baliffs.


Maybe worth looking into "promissary notes" basically you sign a form stating that you dont have money until such n such a date but you WILL pay the full amount on that date, usually stops the action.

Or alternatively borrow the money from friend/family and pay it back?

edit: also i wasnt talking about your "legal" income lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

ahh just go to court and get em to take it from your ESA, they cant take fines from incapacity but esa and jsa yes they can,, dont worry about it, just ring the fines office up and give them your NI and stuff,, that will put a end to it,,

well me new drill ariived today so i must be sad wen i got al exited over it,, new motherboard showed up to so im bak up to 12gb of ram! dunno what i need it for but its best to be ther no?

how is everyone?

YORKIE,, first week in january matey,, is that ok


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> For which they would have been ISSUED A WARRANT lol, you not quite awake yet?


Not all warrant's are issued in relation to criminal convictions, you not quite awake yet? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YORKIE,, first week in january matey,, is that ok


Yeah, cool.

I'm gonna go get some 1L airpots for em this week so the roots don't start to circle in the party cups.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not all warrant's are issued in relation to criminal convictions, you not quite awake yet? lol


either way if they have a warrant they generally end up INSIDE ya property lol

you able to do that thing out of interest?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh just go to court and get em to take it from your ESA, they cant take fines from incapacity but esa and jsa yes they can,, dont worry about it, just ring the fines office up and give them your NI and stuff,, that will put a end to it,,
> 
> well me new drill ariived today so i must be sad wen i got al exited over it,, new motherboard showed up to so im bak up to 12gb of ram! dunno what i need it for but its best to be ther no?
> 
> ...


Wish it was that easy but I don't actually get any benefits anymore well not until I get this apeal in that is if I'm even able to cause aint been going docs properly for years and had to recently join a new docs so not shore they will be too willing to just give me sicknotes.

So there's no benefits now for it to be taken out off lol

Oh and the court is 80 mile away from so won't just be popping down there


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Wish it was that easy but I don't actually get any benefits anymore well not until I get this apeal in that is if I'm even able to cause aint been going docs properly for years and had to recently join a new docs so not shore they will be too willing to just give me sicknotes.
> 
> So there's no benefits now for it to be taken out off lol
> 
> Oh and the court is 80 mile away from so won't just be popping down there


Honestly mate i think a promissary note or borrowing the money off someone would be your best bet, also worth noting that they generally only issue a distress warrant if you have REFUSED to pay so may be worth investigating that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> either way if they have a warrant they generally end up INSIDE ya property lol
> 
> you able to do that thing out of interest?


No they don't that's what I'm saying, only if in connection with criminal offences. 

Yeah, I can do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they don't that's what I'm saying, only if in connection with criminal offences.
> 
> Yeah, I can do.


cheers mate fancy emailing me bout dollar for it n stuff?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Honestly mate i think a promissary note or borrowing the money off someone would be your best bet, also worth noting that they generally only issue a distress warrant if you have REFUSED to pay so may be worth investigating that


No chance of borrowing the money so can only ring em monday n try set up a payment plan after I've rang the court and found out why it wasn't taken out me benefits? But seeing as they stopped me benefits that aint gonna get me to far so payment plan or this note thing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate fancy emailing me bout dollar for it n stuff?


Yeah I'll have to do it later though because I've just heard the bird get out of bed and she's gonna want this laptop till she goes to work, lol.

I've to water the smaller one though so it gives me an excuse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2012)

In a bit boys.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> No chance of borrowing the money so can only ring em monday n try set up a payment plan after I've rang the court and found out why it wasn't taken out me benefits? But seeing as they stopped me benefits that aint gonna get me to far so payment plan or this note thing.


It prob was being taken out of your benfits but now you are not receiving benefits because of failing your medical they have to pass it over to the debt collectors/bailiffs

cpl of useful links for ya mate:
http://www.getoutofdebtfree.org/Promissory-Notes letter templates n stuff

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/debt_e/debt_action_your_creditor_can_take_e/debt_bailiffs_e/how_to_stop_bailiff_action.htm

http://www.payplan.com/debt-library/bailiffs-bailiff-law.php


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

Also you havent said if its been passed over to a debtr collection agency OR a bailiff company, there is a difference


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Also you havent said if its been passed over to a debtr collection agency OR a bailiff company, there is a difference


Phillips specialist bailiff and debt recovery agents?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

this might sound daft but if anyone came threw my door (exept police)well them 2 sometimes,they would get ko lol think its diff law in scotland


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Phillips specialist bailiff and debt recovery agents?


They seem to be a debt collection agency not high court bailiffs although i may be wrong

https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&safe=off&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=philips+bailiffs+problems&oq=philips+bailiffs+p&gs_l=hp.1.1.0l2.50943.51400.1.53119.2.1.0.1.1.0.73.73.1.1.0.les;..0.0...1c.1.1vcpSoCuWhA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.d2k&fp=aa643af1c9e89bce&bpcl=39967673&biw=1280&bih=677


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

afternoon jizz breaths, well thats me got ma licence back today and the cars on the road all legal.....well kinda , havent taxed it yet coz i cant find the bloody log book but ive got insurance, mot and the letters to apply for a new log book. wenta wee 120 mile run earlier, christ im bloody road rusty, crunching gears, jittery on the brakes, scanning the mirrors constant...i feel like a bloody learner.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> this might sound daft but if anyone came threw my door (exept police)well them 2 sometimes,they would get ko lol think its diff law in scotland


Dunno how far that will get me drg, I'd end up with assault charges on top of growing and still a fucking baliff bill to pay.

Baliffs seem to me be to the grassing type not that I wouldn't probably end up on the receiving end of the ko anyway lol that could work proper wind em up spit in there face get a slap or 2 then start bouncing me head off walls do a right number on meself n press charges lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

fuck i got the ump, all this shit 2wks before xmas am glad i managed to get a good crop in a few wks ago n pay for all the gifts n shit cause would have been megafucked if not.

hows we all doing anyways? just lurking 2night are we? pretending we have real lifes and not sat on the comp on a sataday night lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

look at yous ya fag,, it only 350 qwid ud get 7-14 days of which ud do half, so fuking hell take the 7 days in jail have a rest and then the fines gone,, its not compo so fuk it take the 7 days in nick LMAO

are you man enough? i thinknot


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at yous ya fag,, it only 350 qwid ud get 7-14 days of which ud do half, so fuking hell take the 7 days in jail have a rest and then the fines gone,, its not compo so fuk it take the 7 days in nick LMAO
> 
> are you man enough? i thinknot


you may like a mobile up the arse but each to there own, fuck jail NO but deffo more worried bout losing me weed n income, im just flapping and also failing me medical pissed off! 7yr i been getting that!

anyway ya northan numpty what ya up too? whens 1st delivery? i need to get wrecked!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

sitting here bores shitless mate, skint,depressed, no smoke etc etc etc lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> sitting here bores shitless mate, skint,depressed, no smoke etc etc etc lmao


fuck sae u always make a down man feel better what with ur situation m8 lol things seem to be getting abit better for ya tho?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you may like a mobile up the arse but each to there own, fuck jail NO but deffo more worried bout losing me weed n income, im just flapping and also failing me medical pissed off! 7yr i been getting that!
> 
> anyway ya northan numpty what ya up too? whens 1st delivery? i need to get wrecked!


 i got zoppies kicking around, ther not the problem, but the pregabs are due, il ring docs mondey to check but im pretty sure they are,, but you know each strips a tenner rite? remember u said u paid 5er for strip of 14 150's but i did u the 200's for that price, but now im on the 300's so ther tenner for 14, its rite!! 
ul get sum this week matey, just DONT BREAK MY BALLS ON A DAILY BASIS LMAO

u kow wat im saying mush!!

dont worry bowt the fine the worst ul get is a fine officer cumming to your door and
A. GIVING U COURT DATE
b. TAKING U TO COURT DIRECT


THATS IT BRUV dont worry about it,, leats ul get a lift and not have to drag your fat arse across town


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> sitting here bores shitless mate, skint,depressed, no smoke etc etc etc lmao


WAT HAPPENED TO THE 4.30 I LET U HAVE??? PMSL SORRY geez hahaa

if id been harvesting now ide have hooked up up,, cants ee a nigger with no smoke, but im down to me last few biffs myself, so waiting on a certain yorkshire "bloody nice guy"" kiss kiss etra g ttyvm

try a crisis loan they give em to all teh pakis, niggers n spiks?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck sae u always make a down man feel better what with ur situation m8 lol things seem to be getting abit better for ya tho?


nope, only good anything is that we might get some money out of sueing the landlord but other than that all completely shit lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got zoppies kicking around, ther not the problem, but the pregabs are due, il ring docs mondey to check but im pretty sure they are,, but you know each strips a tenner rite? remember u said u paid 5er for strip of 14 150's but i did u the 200's for that price, but now im on the 300's so ther tenner for 14, its rite!!
> ul get sum this week matey, just DONT BREAK MY BALLS ON A DAILY BASIS LMAO
> 
> u kow wat im saying mush!!
> ...



10ers on the 300s is fair m8 and your right im just flapping bout this court shite.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you may like a mobile up the arse but each to there own, fuck jail NO but deffo more worried bout losing me weed n income, im just flapping and also failing me medical pissed off! 7yr i been getting that!
> 
> anyway ya northan numpty what ya up too? whens 1st delivery? i need to get wrecked!


out of interest are you faking or genuinely sick? (honestly) only ask as i know people on both sides of that fence and its sometimes interesting hearing the stories lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> out of interest are you faking or genuinely sick? (honestly) only ask as i know people on both sides of that fence and its sometimes interesting hearing the stories lol


i was proper nuts sae been in hosp a few times for it back in the day but back in the day was 5-6yrs ago n lots of hard drugs involved, so not too genuine nowdays but was deffo at points.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

fair enough, so diid you pass/fail the medical on much or dont they tell you? Think you will be able to get it re-instated?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> fair enough, so diid you pass/fail the medical on much or dont they tell you? Think you will be able to get it re-instated?


i only missed out by a few points, the women said so i think i will pass the apeal just gotta get me crazy back on n go doc regular.
l


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Dunno how far that will get me drg, I'd end up with assault charges on top of growing and still a fucking baliff bill to pay.
> 
> Baliffs seem to me be to the grassing type not that I wouldn't probably end up on the receiving end of the ko anyway lol that could work proper wind em up spit in there face get a slap or 2 then start bouncing me head off walls do a right number on meself n press charges lmao


lol well theres an idea lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i only missed out by a few points, the women said so i think i will pass the apeal just gotta get me crazy back on n go doc regular.
> l


well hopefully wont be too long till ya sort it then, can ya up ya growing in the meantime to help out with money? sell clones to the local growers or summat( just not at £20 a time lol)


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at yous ya fag,, it only 350 qwid ud get 7-14 days of which ud do half, so fuking hell take the 7 days in jail have a rest and then the fines gone,, its not compo so fuk it take the 7 days in nick LMAO
> 
> are you man enough? i thinknot


you cant do the time for fines now ice


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> well hopefully wont be too long till ya sort it then, can ya up ya growing in the meantime to help out with money? sell clones to the local growers or summat( just not at £20 a time lol)


i earn more than enough from it anyway to live m8 just spend even more, cut down on wasted money n il be fine, and my clones are 25 a piece not 20 lol u want bb blue cheese go pay 6-10 a piece u want clone-only goodness 25 a piece.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i earn more than enough from it anyway to live m8 just spend even more, cut down on wasted money n il be fine, and my clones are 25 a piece not 20 lol u want bb blue cheese go pay 6-10 a piece u want clone-only goodness 25 a piece.....


lol i meant do em cheaper so ya shift more lol

do ppl really pay £25 per clone? you would either get laughed at or hospitalised down this way if ya said to someone 25 each lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> lol i meant do em cheaper so ya shift more lol
> 
> do ppl really pay £25 per clone? you would either get laughed at or hospitalised down this way if ya said to someone 25 each lol


of course they do lol id happily pay 200 for some of the clone-onlys 25 is cheap sae, i refused tutti at 200s yrs ago BIG regret.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

sambo wayya mean WAS nuts>? ur stil fucking barmey lmao

ya can do the time for fines its COMPO u cant do the time for,, dont matter eitherway sambos too much of a pussy to say look send me to jail u muppet, to the judge,, ve done it,, even got extra 9 months for calling a stripe a prik! lmao

i just got 29 points on my last medical, the doc who did me at home propper sorted me out,, and wen i said did me i dont mean anally LMAO 

i been on income supprt for about 10 yrs now, dla for abour 4, dont gt me wrong i like the money and a brand new car every 3 yrs but to be qwite honest, id rather be working, better feeling of fullfillment wen u done a weeks graft and payday hits! i used to love the bonusses and such, so wen im better i will go bak to work but wen u do go bak, u aint geting bak on ESA/IS anytime soon


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

true man 25 for the clone only all day long


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

well sambo my next 3 are free so talk about 25 each all day long,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo wayya mean WAS nuts>? ur stil fucking barmey lmao
> 
> ya can do the time for fines its COMPO u cant do the time for,, dont matter eitherway sambos too much of a pussy to say look send me to jail u muppet, to the judge,, ve done it,, even got extra 9 months for calling a stripe a prik! lmao
> 
> ...


i use to be a weighbridge operator in central london, rubbish cost ya 60quid a tonne to dump down there use to earn 1000s cause every cunt wanted to pay 30 a tonne and no receipt lol but tbh all the money sent me over the edge what with the drug consumption involved.

but no way ice am i game for nick no fucking way so congrats right twice in 1 night what u growin a brain or something??? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well sambo my next 3 are free so talk about 25 each all day long,


fuck off numpty u took the origanal deal ur not owed 3 bitch! i could always just blank ya n claim foreign hols lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

fuck me i went crazy at my medical.......NO point you get thrown out and kicked off your benifits,post tromatic stress or some shit,they dont give a fuck what you have done for your countery,just YOU NEED TO LEAVE,twats


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off numpty u took the origanal deal ur not owed 3 bitch! i could always just blank ya n claim foreign hols lol


coz i had no choice u plum,, was that or nowt,, dont worry wont be until u change strain, done exo onto bigger better things,, ahahaha

fogign hols U CUNT!! ALWAYS HAPPENS TO ME ME ME,, stop egging me on you fucker


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

£25 a clone and u got 30 sittin newuser, nice few pound there if ye can get rid of them. Fuck Ud be as well vegging plants out for clones rather than growin bud, at least u wouldn't have to deal with much smell lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> £25 a clone and u got 30 sittin newuser, nice few pound there if ye can get rid of them. Fuck Ud be as well vegging plants out for clones rather than growin bud, at least u wouldn't have to deal with much smell lol


na hel kill em all in a drug fuled love session in his tent, i need to get on with my room, my next grow willl be starting 1st week of jan
6xPE
3x smellychery or watever ther called
ond hopefully 1 psycho

all in soil some in airpots sum not as i wont have the room for all in airpots lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

i thought about it but fuck you door going in and getting done with loads of plants


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm thinkin now goin 16 instead of 18, in the 2 nine pot wilmas, leavin the middle plant out in each system to make a bit more room, I reckon ill bet better off


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> £25 a clone and u got 30 sittin newuser, nice few pound there if ye can get rid of them. Fuck Ud be as well vegging plants out for clones rather than growin bud, at least u wouldn't have to deal with much smell lol


i could get rid of em mg but is ballache m8 and new people i dont like to accept anything but bitcoins and with sango out the game coins aint easy to get, i will tick most them out to trusted sources but means a 10wk wait for payment.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm thinkin now goin 16 instead of 18, in the 2 nine pot wilmas, leavin the middle plant out in each system to make a bit more room, I reckon ill bet better off


sounds like a plan m8 u said last lot was too crowded.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sounds like a plan m8 u said last lot was too crowded.


Yeah m8, think ill do alright that way but the psycho for me seem to do well crowded of not lol. After this lot I'm only goina do 8, spread them out between the 2 nine pots and grow some fuckin monsters with them. Get too para with too many all the time

bit coins are a ballache m8, it was my m8 was always into sr more, benn tryin to get him to get on there and get some of a vendor but he's got no laptop at the min so its not easy


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8, think ill do alright that way but the psycho for me seem to do well crowded of not lol. After this lot I'm only goina do 8, spread them out between the 2 nine pots and grow some fuckin monsters with them. Get too para with too many all the time


im bout to flower 15 got 6 at the mo but another 9 going into flower soon, if it wasnt shitting on me own doorstep i.e me own gaff id be happy more than happy with more but i agree especially when ya smoking loads on top the para gets too much.

and with 15 in flower u then got mothers n the next batch of clones so gos 30+ and that i dont like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

after u go over the 9 or 10 plant limit the charge stays the same until 20 plants so wether u do 11 or 19 its the same, sou may as well,, after 20 ur fucked eitherway coz ur classed as commenrcial,

i stil say get sum airpots in them wilmas be mint!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> after u go over the 9 or 10 plant limit the charge stays the same until 20 plants so wether u do 11 or 19 its the same, sou may as well,, after 20 ur fucked eitherway coz ur classed as commenrcial,
> 
> i stil say get sum airpots in them wilmas be mint!


the latest sentance guidelines said up to 27 can still be classed as personal but im holding 30+ so yeah fucked lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8, think ill do alright that way but the psycho for me seem to do well crowded of not lol. After this lot I'm only goina do 8, spread them out between the 2 nine pots and grow some fuckin monsters with them. Get too para with too many all the time
> 
> bit coins are a ballache m8, it was my m8 was always into sr more, benn tryin to get him to get on there and get some of a vendor but he's got no laptop at the min so its not easy


ill help ya with that shit mg cost u a defqon or a ferrari shield tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the latest sentance guidelines said up to 27 can still be classed as personal but im holding 30+ so yeah fucked lol


is it 27 before ur a commercial,, sorry wasent 100% but my point remains the same once u goover the lower limit, wih i think is 9 or 10 as thers 3 levels for amount of plants, anwyays once u go over the 9 or 10 plant limit wether u do 11 or 26 thers absolutely no diffrence the senteninc guuidenlines are the same


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

where you getting these 'sentence guidelines' mate, could do with takin sum info to my brief .


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> where you getting these 'sentence guidelines' mate, could do with takin sum info to my brief .


23rd or 27th? of feb dura they came in m8 there was loads of info on here bout it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> where you getting these 'sentence guidelines' mate, could do with takin sum info to my brief .


u not have google in scotland?
http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

here ya go Dura..... http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

its macgoogle and it only tells u where you can get buckfast and methadone.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha snap lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Car used to travel to the location where the cannabis grown? The court has power to ban an offender from driving under section 146/147 Power of Criminal Courts (Sentencing) Act 2000 

thats fucked^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

so they can ban u just for driving to your grow house IMO love it,,


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

cheers lads, sounds like a fine and a bit of comm service. only issue is one previous conviction for the exact same charge but it'll be 18months between offences.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> cheers lads, sounds like a fine and a bit of comm service. only issue is one previous conviction for the exact same charge but it'll be 18months between offences.


lol 18 moon aint much time tho much,, if u got 2 cult charges in 18 moon uve got more worries than the sentence, u got security issues
http://www.jrf.org.uk/publications/domestic-cultivation-cannabis

good read

http://www.clear-uk.org/effectively-growing-your-own-has-been-decriminalised-we-are-free/


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

ive no fear of doing time but it would fuck university up for me and that is a concern.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

dura72 said:


> ive no fear of doing time but it would fuck university up for me and that is a concern.


 ya canget in uni with a record, ud just need to have a yr out, 

people worry too much in my opinion,


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

im not worrying really, i dont tend to dwell on shit i have no power to affect. im certain with a half decent lawyer it'll be comm service with probation. maybe a fine too as its my second time. fuck it, what will be will be.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 15, 2012)

The tories have announced one policy guaranteed to work.

The aim being to bring British binge drinking down by 90 percent.

The policy's called Scottish independence.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ya canget in uni with a record, ud just need to have a yr out,
> 
> people worry too much in my opinion,


Oh no my exo don't smell like exo!!! I've been ripped I got kush lmao people worry too much hay ice lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

rofl u fumblefuk!!! lmao

yeh durex watever will be will be pal,, faet,. but seriously 2 busts,, t the same address? id never grow at a address wer i been busted b4

anyways im going to bed im fucked and have to be up in the morning to meet a man about a chicken

peace,

sambo

FUUKKK UUUU


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

chickens? you horny or summat? lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> chickens? you horny or summat? lmao


na got a fleshlight for that!!!
http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/

tell me your not propper jealouse


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> chickens? you horny or summat? lmao


with a body and foot like ic3's a chickens bout all you can rape lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na got a fleshlight for that!!!
> http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/
> 
> tell me your not propper jealouse


nah i goyt a girlfriend for that, tell me you aint proper jealous lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> with a body and foot like ic3's a chickens bout all you can rape lmao


as i said toi the jetsetter

my leg will get better,, ul always be a ugly cunt!!



Saerimmner said:


> nah i goyt a girlfriend for that, tell me you aint proper jealous lmao


i have too,, makes it even better


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as i said toi the jetsetter
> 
> my leg will get better,, ul always be a ugly cunt!!
> 
> ...


im just 16stne of ugly ur 22stne worth with a gammy foot lol but im just looking for wind up victim n ur too touchy n too valuable to me lol so sorry boss lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im just 16stne of ugly ur 22stne worth with a gammy foot lol but im just looking for wind up victim n ur too touchy n too valuable to me lol so sorry boss lmao


lmao see one 3 month period of being a cunt you now thin everytime u try break my balls i get upset,, sat here with a grin on me face fatman

the diffrence is im now 19 stone but im 6ft 7 ur 16 stone but 4ft 3,, so as you can see ??:


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na got a fleshlight for that!!!
> http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/
> 
> tell me your not propper jealouse


U did actually go and buy that didn't ye lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao see one 3 month period of being a cunt you now thin everytime u try break my balls i get upset,, sat here with a grin on me face fatman
> 
> the diffrence is im now 19 stone but im 6ft 7 ur 16 stone but 4ft 3,, so as you can see ??:


19 stone, 6ft 7 on one foot lmao


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Dec 15, 2012)

nothings changed here then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> U did actually go and buy that didn't ye lmao


seriously, il do a pic of the bumhole tomorrow lol 

my pal in the state bought me it as a xmas gift, the wifes taken teh tube and the fanny one and sent it to her moms so i can use it, left the bumhole fitting tho,, no tube to mount it it,, i tell u what
THER FUKING MINT!!

takes posh wankin to a whole new level,, u can get a shower mount for them too!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao see one 3 month period of being a cunt you now thin everytime u try break my balls i get upset,, sat here with a grin on me face fatman
> 
> the diffrence is im now 19 stone but im 6ft 7 ur 16 stone but 4ft 3,, so as you can see ??:


ur touchey what can i say and u got some good pills lol but 6ft here m8 and i can move i.e i burn a few cals lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ur touchey what can i say and u got some good pills lol but 6ft here m8 and i can move i.e i burn a few cals lol


dpends on what drugs im fucked on any given day, but i got a mad kid and a new born doaghter i cant do fuck all with, so yeh i kinda do get pissed SUMTIMES, but im kerbing it honest.

cant wait till this cunts healed doing me head in i tell ya,

anyways going to bed guys ill ttyl


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Campo Cultivator said:


> nothings changed here then


no nuffing changed still got muggy cunts who no part of the thread butting in, same old uk thread.........


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dpends on what drugs im fucked on any given day, but i got a mad kid and a new born doaghter i cant do fuck all with, so yeh i kinda do get pissed SUMTIMES, but im kerbing it honest.
> 
> cant wait till this cunts healed doing me head in i tell ya,
> 
> anyways going to bed guys ill ttyl


chill ic3 its the thread m8 u wana talk proper u no where to find me u want to be wound up talk to me on the thread lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dpends on what drugs im fucked on any given day, but i got a mad kid and a new born doaghter i cant do fuck all with, so yeh i kinda do get pissed SUMTIMES, but im kerbing it honest.
> 
> cant wait till this cunts healed doing me head in i tell ya,
> 
> anyways going to bed guys ill ttyl


How is the foot coming along anyways? been ages since ya chucked a pic up


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

That was the last one lol I still got it lmao

i shouldn't be laughing at it should i ic3, sorry m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

I now it aint pretty but certainly looks a tad smaller n healthier than the last pic we saw


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

Motors tv uk- Race of champions if ya got sky/cable people


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> I now it aint pretty but certainly looks a tad smaller n healthier than the last pic we saw


I agree m8, def looks better than before. U must be doin something right ic3


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Motors tv uk- Race of champions if ya got sky/cable people


fuck u really are bored sae lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck u really are bored sae lol


nah i actually like this shit, anything fast n loud for me.....bikes/trains/cars/bikes/boats/planes/helicopters etc etc ive done it all mate lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

ic3 has gone bed numpty northan twat he may be but gone bed all the same n carnt answer back so thread police say NO more ic3 abuse lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> nah i actually like this shit, anything fast n loud for me.....bikes/trains/cars/bikes/boats/planes/helicopters etc etc ive done it all mate lol


i been speaking with u for a good while sae u have lived a bit m8 i no that, but where did it go wrong recently u aint been doing it all geezer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

on that note ima turn the pc off n go watch the last of this ROC, night all


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> on that note ima turn the pc off n go watch the last of this ROC, night all


sorry sae wasnt even on the wind up was just asking m8, night.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

Newuserlol killing the thread as per usual lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Newuserlol killing the thread as per usual lol


i was gonna post that but i thought id done enough damage for 2night lol


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry sae wasnt even on the wind up was just asking m8, night.


Piss my fucking self laughing ! Some people just don't get it m8 !


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Piss my fucking self laughing ! Some people just don't get it m8 !


Popping in here laughing at our humour, who the fuck u think u are, where's ur input to the thread??


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 15, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Popping in here laughing at our humour, who the fuck u think u are, where's ur input to the thread??


353 posts in 5yrs thats some input lmao still like the uk thread spirit m8 u on the vods too? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 353 posts in 5yrs thats some input lmao still like the uk thread spirit m8 u on the vods too? lol


No vods for me m8, a loada beer and a bag of psycho


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2012)

Not long in, goina smoke me brains out now an ko hopefully lol. Wouldn't have minded stayin up to watch khan get his cunt knocked in tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 15, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> sorry sae wasnt even on the wind up was just asking m8, night.


sorry mate didnt see the other post ya posted, well since baby arrived weve jus been getting into more n more debt coz of ppl like the council keep cutting benefits thru mis-administration an stuff( for example every 6 months ya have to take all ya details, bank statements etc down to em to keep ya claim going, well they decided they wanted extra proof, didnt bother asking us for it and when we didnt supply it(coz they hadnt asked for it) they cut off our housing benefit for 2months leaving us an extra £1000 to find to cover it, an as you well know when ya got a kid theres very rarely spare money floating around, because we had to find the money from somewhere to keep a roof over our heads we had to take it from other bills then leaving us with extra needed to be found to pay them, because we couldnt pay them back in time as im only on a low wage they start adding fines n shit an it all snowballed from there.
Plus coz of the fucking nigerian landlord being a simpleton dodgy fucking mud hut dwelling, ongo bongo cow shagging idiot this whole house is dangerous an falling apart an he wont repair it so weve now had to go C.A.B n sue him coz the house is dangerous to have my daughter in so because of workmen keep coming round to do "estimates" (that never has the work done afterwards) I havent been able to grow since february so that 10months ive been out which has further fucked us over, at least when i was growing we could break even roughly ( i reckon im down about £10-20k by not being able to grow the last 10 month) because im not growing were now in debt with no way of paying it off so getting taken to court left right n centre


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2012)

That's a shit situation sae, but I see how its come about now and when its all snowballing like that 1 debt rolls into another and it never stops not unless u got that extra money to get out the debt I.e the grow money, I'm lucky enough that both me and the missus have housing asc places so the rent is not a worry and repairs are done on time, and of course I can grow at my flat keeping it away from the kids but if I didn't have that flat I would be fucked I aint got no skills jobwise so I good job aint gonna happen anytime soon.

What's the plan then sae? Do ya fink ya landlord will ever pull his finger out n get the house sorted so u can get ya grow back on?


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> sorry mate didnt see the other post ya posted, well since baby arrived weve jus been getting into more n more debt coz of ppl like the council keep cutting benefits thru mis-administration an stuff( for example every 6 months ya have to take all ya details, bank statements etc down to em to keep ya claim going, well they decided they wanted extra proof, didnt bother asking us for it and when we didnt supply it(coz they hadnt asked for it) they cut off our housing benefit for 2months leaving us an extra £1000 to find to cover it, an as you well know when ya got a kid theres very rarely spare money floating around, because we had to find the money from somewhere to keep a roof over our heads we had to take it from other bills then leaving us with extra needed to be found to pay them, because we couldnt pay them back in time as im only on a low wage they start adding fines n shit an it all snowballed from there.
> Plus coz of the fucking nigerian landlord being a simpleton dodgy fucking mud hut dwelling, ongo bongo cow shagging idiot this whole house is dangerous an falling apart an he wont repair it so weve now had to go C.A.B n sue him coz the house is dangerous to have my daughter in so because of workmen keep coming round to do "estimates" (that never has the work done afterwards) I havent been able to grow since february so that 10months ive been out which has further fucked us over, at least when i was growing we could break even roughly ( i reckon im down about £10-20k by not being able to grow the last 10 month) because im not growing were now in debt with no way of paying it off so getting taken to court left right n centre


how much do you owe mate if you dont mind me asking? im only saying because i was in the same boat last year so i done a debt relief order thing. it wipes off debt of upto 7k i think. if you owe more you could just go bankrupt and try and make a new start in a council house. talk to C.A.B next time your down there


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 16, 2012)

whos all up then?and ice got a shot of a flash light ha ha,i just had a look at them,seen the pics and needed to go wake the miss up. giggdy giggdy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's a shit situation sae, but I see how its come about now and when its all snowballing like that 1 debt rolls into another and it never stops not unless u got that extra money to get out the debt I.e the grow money, I'm lucky enough that both me and the missus have housing asc places so the rent is not a worry and repairs are done on time, and of course I can grow at my flat keeping it away from the kids but if I didn't have that flat I would be fucked I aint got no skills jobwise so I good job aint gonna happen anytime soon.
> 
> What's the plan then sae? Do ya fink ya landlord will ever pull his finger out n get the house sorted so u can get ya grow back on?





mrt1980 said:


> how much do you owe mate if you dont mind me asking? im only saying because i was in the same boat last year so i done a debt relief order thing. it wipes off debt of upto 7k i think. if you owe more you could just go bankrupt and try and make a new start in a council house. talk to C.A.B next time your down there


@ newuser at the moment we are suing the landlord thru cab for disrepair to the property and they have already said they cannot afford to do the house to the work to bring it up to standard so we are hoping we will be able to use this to force ourself into social housing( council/housing assc) as we weill be unable to stay in the proprty due to it being unsafe and they cant afford to do the repairs to make it safe

@ mrt about £3-5k`ish + £2k to me dad who is now no longer talking to us


----------



## dura72 (Dec 16, 2012)

morning all, nice and fresh today and ready to get back behind the wheel. its fuckin great havin ma licence back, it really really really is.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2012)

Why's ya dad not speaking wit ya m8 cause of the 2k debt? Seems abit harsh seeing how the situation is for ya.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2012)

dura72 said:


> morning all, nice and fresh today and ready to get back behind the wheel. its fuckin great havin ma licence back, it really really really is.


Morning m8

How long was ya banned for dura? Don't seem that long ago u crashed n all that malarky.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

morning bitches.. sambo how do u get so fucked up on the night then fresh as fuk the next morning/ damn man! ur a big walking baldy headed machine


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 16, 2012)

atlast only week 5 but the dr has some bud pics lol,how do you get you pics big still cant lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Why's ya dad not speaking wit ya m8 cause of the 2k debt? Seems abit harsh seeing how the situation is for ya.


started arguing coz couldnt make the repayments to him on the money we borrowed and then on my birthday we always go outt for a family meal n shit and i said to him any time other than 12-2pm which was when baby used to go down for her naps every day, day of me birthday he rings up with me sister" we will pick you up at 1pm" i said no ive told ya thats when lil un sleeps will have to be after 2pm`ish when shes awake and him n me sister just went off on one sn started cunting me off down the phone so i told em to both go fuck emselves and havent spoken to either of em since, that was june lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 16, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Morning m8
> 
> How long was ya banned for dura? Don't seem that long ago u crashed n all that malarky.


18months mate, i got busted march 2011, found guilty in the june.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 16, 2012)

sae be the bigger man say sorry time of year in all


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> sae be the bigger man say sorry time of year in all


tbh mate ive never really got on with me dad n sister so quite relieved i aint gotta put up with em anymore, both of em are just nasty ppl, wldnt piss on em if they were on fire (theres a lot more to it than whats been posted in here stretching back 30years, most of the family cant stand em either and neither of em have any real friends or anything as no-one wants to know them)

Also it was me that had the row with them yet they still thought it was ok to walk past my 2 yr daughter and ignore her when she was running upto em n calling em (her aunt n grandad) and i was at work at the time and they have never had a row with my missus yet still thought it was ok to just blank em in the street even though me g/f tried saying hi to em.....as i said their just cunts in general n no-one we know would piss on em if they were on fire

Even me mum always used to say" she(my sister) will grow up to be as much of a nasty piece of work as your arsehole of a dad" she loved my dad where they had been together so long but was under no illusion as to what a cunt the bloke is


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;2ttNYFN5_L4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2ttNYFN5_L4[/video]

bit of a chilled tune to start the day lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 16, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2444241atlast only week 5 but the dr has some bud pics lol,how do you get you pics big still cant lol


looking good mate. when you've inserted the pic, double click it and choose full screen


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2012)

it's difficult to say sorry at the best of times
almost impossible when you're not wrong....



drgrowshit said:


> sae be the bigger man say sorry time of year in all


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning bitches.. sambo how do u get so fucked up on the night then fresh as fuk the next morning/ damn man! ur a big walking baldy headed machine


Fuck nos ice? I aint been drinking heavy all that long only bout 5yr I didn't really drink at all up till 5yr ago so I don't think me liver is pickled just yet lol and I don't wake up with a hangover av been up since 6am.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2012)

it's cos he gets so wasted he sharts the bed.



IC3M4L3 said:


> morning bitches.. sambo how do u get so fucked up on the night then fresh as fuk the next morning/ damn man! ur a big walking baldy headed machine


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 2444275
Thank fuck lol,bout time i got my pics large,my wee room week 5,250 hps,cant wait to get a bigger light you can realy see the differance!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 16, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> looking good mate. when you've inserted the pic, double click it and choose full screen


cheerz mrt lol only been here or there abouts the last 3 years lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 16, 2012)

Fucking birds laptop fucked up on me last night, had to wipe the hard drive an re install windows. Lost shitloads of stuff.

Ah well at least it's got Win 7 now instead of bullshit Vista.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking birds laptop fucked up on me last night, had to wipe the hard drive an re install windows. Lost shitloads of stuff.
> 
> Ah well at least it's got Win 7 now instead of bullshit Vista.


 swhoulda backed your shit up to external man!!

anyone intrested in any ocz extremem 2gb ddr3 ram? got a gigabyte am3 ddr3 motherboard to,, also a 1gb pcie graphics card gt520 i think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> swhoulda backed your shit up to external man!!


I don't have an external and it's her's anyway, it's tough shit for her not looking after it I say, lol.

It's rarely I lose stuff from mine, too much space and seperate OS.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't have an external and it's her's anyway, it's tough shit for her not looking after it I say, lol.
> 
> It's rarely I lose stuff from mine, too much space and seperate OS.


yeh me too i use 1 drive for os and others for storage,, always good to have a external kicking about man, after xmas gunna buy a 120 ssd for my OS, BE SWEET, and next grow proly a 26 led for a monitor ther not too badley priced now

YORKIE PM MATEY


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 16, 2012)

I got a difficult choice to make between my two girlfriends. Do I choose the one that loves anal or the one with the massive tits who likes me to cum on them? It's shit or bust!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 16, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> I got a difficult choice to make between my two girlfriends. Do I choose the one that loves anal or the one with the massive tits who likes me to cum on them? It's shit or bust!!


Massive tits also look good in public, you can't exactly advertise the fact that she likes it up the arse. 

You could then work on talking miss tit's round to bum fun over time.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 16, 2012)

evening ladies! man im out of it, was on a major coke sesh last night and only jus woke up! got that hollow coke come down feeling lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> evening ladies! man im out of it, was on a major coke sesh last night and only jus woke up! got that hollow coke come down feeling lol.


NOTHING to be proud of u druggie CUNT!!! rofl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 16, 2012)

ha ha lmao ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

in my eyes coke is no diffrent to crack,, its the same shit just with a baking ingrediant added,, so U CRACK HEAD!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 16, 2012)

mmmmm crack binge!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2012)

bling blings crack pipe hidden inside his collar!

[video=youtube;mbIWKZAFIkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbIWKZAFIkc[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

lol fucking driggies i tell ye

chedz wer u gone? tibet?

shouldnt u be pulling MY gkx about now? u said MAYBE a week u cunt u!!

yorkies finished his bike!!
from this 
look how proudly he stnds behind his fizzy





to this


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

Evening wank stains how are we all?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening wank stains how are we all?


orite man,, had a chuckle earlier and that strange wire yu sent with the sub,, i guess it was for a pod or phone, lol y u didnt just cutthe wire, thats just awkward,
so u got weed sorted for xmas pal? im relying on sum1 so the cunt lets me down il pan him!! hahaha

just put the cot up for the baby, lost all the bolts,, drop down side (used to be) so out came the power driver and long as screws lmao bodge bodge away


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite man,, had a chuckle earlier and that strange wire yu sent with the sub,, i guess it was for a pod or phone, lol y u didnt just cutthe wire, thats just awkward,
> so u got weed sorted for xmas pal? im relying on sum1 so the cunt lets me down il pan him!! hahaha
> 
> just put the cot up for the baby, lost all the bolts,, drop down side (used to be) so out came the power driver and long as screws lmao bodge bodge away


The person your relying on has also kindly offered to sort a bit out for me as well so hopefully the Royal Drug courier service(sorry i mean royal mail lol ) will get it here before crimbo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite man,, had a chuckle earlier and that strange wire yu sent with the sub,, i guess it was for a pod or phone, lol y u didnt just cutthe wire, thats just awkward,
> so u got weed sorted for xmas pal? im relying on sum1 so the cunt lets me down il pan him!! hahaha
> 
> just put the cot up for the baby, lost all the bolts,, drop down side (used to be) so out came the power driver and long as screws lmao bodge bodge away


yeah we had a BBQ an me mate wired it to plug straight into an ipod/laptop lol, told ya the wires would need attention lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah we had a BBQ an me mate wired it to plug straight into an ipod/laptop lol, told ya the wires would need attention lol


lol bet that was tricky shudda just cut the wire,, anyways im all full hd so ive got no componat sockets im all optical audio ur sub has only 1 optical audio socket so ordered this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350586072434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

wat was at the front wat seems a lil damaged? a button?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 16, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol bet that was tricky shudda just cut the wire,, anyways im all full hd so ive got no componat sockets im all optical audio ur sub has only 1 optical audio socket so ordered this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350586072434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> wat was at the front wat seems a lil damaged? a button?


Putting it into the box and wrapping it up was the first time ive ever touched the thing lol, mate bought it round for the BBQ, rewired the leads then put it up on top of my fridge when BBQ was finished and there it stayed until it got sent to you lol so basically no idea lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Putting it into the box and wrapping it up was the first time ive ever touched the thing lol, mate bought it round for the BBQ, rewired the leads then put it up on top of my fridge when BBQ was finished and there it stayed until it got sent to you lol so basically no idea lmao


hmm okey dokey, u dint need to send teh speakers much, saved a few qwid on pasteg maybe?

i must get on with this room,, just lost the drive to do it atm,, went to b and q to get sum ply for the door and 16 qwid a go!! fuk that, il just cut the bottom 3rd of the door and screw to door on after i take the hinges off,, a fucking chew lol,, gotta be done tho


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 16, 2012)

Sour Flame OG - Sin City Seeds !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

a while back i was reading some stuff here about it being hard to obtain bitcoins now?! what's the crack lads is it possible?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

No problems don but u have to buy them off vendors now cause only other place is mtgox and thay are very anti silk-road if u even sign in to mtgox through the tor browser ur account gets frozen.

Best way is to use a vendor who is also selling lots of drugs so ripping u for a few 100 is pointless as it would affect there main trade what with the bad feedback.

I've used googleyed in the past and more recently me m8 used pureogkush I think.

Just be carefull to choose the right vendor especially if ur buyer stats are new or low.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

so i can;t use intersango like i have done then? no deposits being accepted from the uk i see  guess the plod went after the only thing they could to put the pressure on. 

fuck me the price of a coin has gone up a fair whack since i last looked. 8/9 nicker a coin ffs.

so basically if you use mtgox you have to use a normal browser somewhere that's not your normal IP. think i'll stick to a normal dealer. 

cheers sambo


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2012)

afternoon cum bubbles how the fuck are we all?

Just been n got a crisis loan to get us through till payday, fuck me its like being interviewed by "ze gestapo", surprised i didnt have to give em me inside leg measurement ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i can;t use intersango like i have done then? no deposits being accepted from the uk i see  guess the plod went after the only thing they could to put the pressure on.
> 
> fuck me the price of a coin has gone up a fair whack since i last looked. 8/9 nicker a coin ffs.
> 
> ...


Yeah intersango are long gone, aint had no workable uk bank for months n months.

Mtgox are useable but like I say if they suspect its for silkroad or u sign in through tor u can possibly lose all ya money.

As for the price of the coin that irelevent cause the vendor well most are fixed to change with the bitcoin so u pay what u would always pay no matter how high the coin price is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

i wonder how mtgox know it's for the road? do they monitor which wallets it goes too ya reckon? wonder if you can use any dynamic ip. think i'll stick to what i know. hard cash and drugs lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck nos how they no don? But its well known in the bitcoin scene that they are anti-silk road and I no for fact if u sign in from tor ur account is frozen.

Its all good if ur able to score what u want in your area don't think I would bother with the sr, but apart from coke I carnt get nowt where I am, definatly not things I would like say 2mg clonzepam,blue defqons, good crack.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

well dont sign in with tor then! lol

but im sure thers ways around it,if anyone knows sambo does!!! lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 17, 2012)

I just read the clone only exo and psyco are diff phenos of skunk number 1 anyone help me on this?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> I just read the clone only exo and psyco are diff phenos of skunk number 1 anyone help me on this?


yup yer about rite ther matey


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> I just read the clone only exo and psyco are diff phenos of skunk number 1 anyone help me on this?


So the story says drg, the psycho n exo came from the same pack of skunk1 seeds back in late 80s.

Some differ and say the pyschosis is the only stable cross of the exo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> So the story says drg, the psycho n exo came from the same pack of skunk1 seeds back in late 80s.
> 
> Some differ and say the pyschosis is the only stable cross of the exo.


but seen as u only grow sum crappy kuch u cant say for sure!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

10er says u fuck the pyscho if u ever get as much as u fucked the kush opps ment exo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

you casting aspersions on IC3's growing skills there sambo? tut tut


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 17, 2012)

Easy ladies how's them flaps swinging??...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone got an decent pills floating around atm?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 10er says u fuck the pyscho if u ever get as much as u fucked the kush opps ment exo lol


lol u cant afford a tenner!! lmao and the exo tren out fine, if id have left it anothehr day in the drying room it would have been ducked but i rrecovered it nicely

had the confirmation of my PE cuts for 1st week of jan so gotta get the room done by then, fuk boarding the door up nrly 20 qwid for a small sheet of ply so ima get the saw out and cut the bottom of the door,

got a touch today a 16 inch floor stadning oscelating fan for 6.99 on amazon, mint il be able to mount that to the ceiling upside down at the far end of me grow room!! saves hassle of mounting one to the wall i tell yeh.

i should be getting a physco clone hopefully, so ul see,, im pulling 2 oz a plant so lets seee if i can better that.fucker


----------



## BLOCKER (Dec 17, 2012)

anyone on the led bandwagon yet?, im thinking about the change, dont fancy police helicopter seeing out.. i see the budmasters from greenlights look ok, but im likeing the magnum plus 2.. but must be shipped in from america


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOCKER said:


> anyone on the led bandwagon yet?, im thinking about the change, dont fancy police helicopter seeing out.. i see the budmasters from greenlights look ok, but im likeing the magnum plus 2.. but must be shipped in from america


copters cant see shit unless ur doing a huge from, ther flir only sees surface temps, so unless ur growing in the attick with no tent or in a room with a outside wall with no tent uve no need to worry

hid lighting all the way FUK leld but mad dog may disagree


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening UK'ers, how the Fuck are we all?. 8 days till this feking crimbo milarky is over with, thank Christ!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> copters cant see shit unless ur doing a huge from, ther flir only sees surface temps, so unless ur growing in the attick with no tent or in a room with a outside wall with no tent uve no need to worry
> 
> hid lighting all the way FUK leld but mad dog may disagree


Don't happen often and had to sit down to post this because of the shock but he's right for once lololol


----------



## BLOCKER (Dec 17, 2012)

i vent into the loft, 600w, apparently it changes the roof surface temperature.. even a couple of degrees can be detected, should i be worried?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOCKER said:


> i vent into the loft, 600w, apparently it changes the roof surface temperature.. even a couple of degrees can be detected, should i be worried?


nope as you could simply have a loft with no insulation for all they know


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOCKER said:


> i vent into the loft, 600w, apparently it changes the roof surface temperature.. even a couple of degrees can be detected, should i be worried?


In a row of houses the roof temps aren't goina be the same. Do u think the chopper has flew by your house, made a note of the temp of the roof and if they see a difference in it by a few degrees there goina bust u, some people are just far too para lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

any1 seen that 1 guy 1 ice pick vid yet? i carnt bring meself to watch it.

shorely every1s seen chechclear? still have nightmares bout that 1 lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> nope as you could simply have a loft with no insulation for all they know


Or an attic conversion, or left the hatch open, or jut have the heating pumping all the time


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> any1 seen that 1 guy 1 ice pick vid yet? i carnt bring meself to watch it.
> 
> shorely every1s seen chechclear? still have nightmares bout that 1 lolol


Whats this and wer are they?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

not so much gore just pure pain dont click on the link if your easily shocked etc

the poor fucker was only the brother of a top mexican lawer hadnt even done shit wrong himself lol

http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2011/02/third-video-of-prosecutors-brother.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> In a row of houses the roof temps aren't goina be the same. Do u think the chopper has flew by your house, made a note of the temp of the roof and if they see a difference in it by a few degrees there goina bust u


I'm afraid that's exactly how it works.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats this and wer are they?


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e58_1187043164 = chechclear i did warn ya lol

@@@ dont click on that link if u recently had ya dinner lol @@@


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm afraid that's exactly how it works.


So now not only do they have a database storing all our prints and DNA, but now also the temperature of our roofs


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e58_1187043164 = chechclear i did warn ya lol
> 
> @@@ dont click on that link if u recently had ya dinner lol @@@


On my phone so ill wait till I'm in the house with the laptop and a basin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So now not only do they have a database storing all our prints and DNA, but now also the temperature of our roofs


No they don't record your roof temp but when the police forces borrow helicopters with FLIR from the electricity company's they fly round looking for grow houses, if your house is hotter than the rest of the street then that can get them a search warrant.


Yes people have been busted for loft conversions and central heating.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they don't record your roof temp but when the police forces borrow helicopters with FLIR from the electricity company's they fly round looking for grow houses, if your house is hotter than the rest of the street then that can get them a search warrant.
> 
> 
> Yes people have been busted for loft conversions and central heating.


u maybe right there yorkie but the guy that was asking was pretty much lookin to know if the few degrees difference with him venting a 600w into the attic would get him busted, I think not


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

whats that 45 day plant smoking like now yman now its dried properly?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whats that 45 day plant smoking like now yman now its dried properly?


.....Shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

I've just had a 1.2g blunt and I'm wrapping up another now.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .....Shit.


lol

what was the end dry weight of it then m8?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> u maybe right there yorkie but the guy that was asking was pretty much lookin to know if the few degrees difference with him venting a 600w into the attic would get him busted, I think not



Each to their own of course but you know what they say about assumption.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> what was the end dry weight of it then m8?


1.5-1.7 oz at burping stage (65% RH), something along those lines.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they don't record your roof temp but when the police forces borrow helicopters with FLIR from the electricity company's they fly round looking for grow houses, if your house is hotter than the rest of the street then that can get them a search warrant.
> 
> 
> Yes people have been busted for loft conversions and central heating.


The police must be poor up your way then coz all the helicopters down here already have FLIR fitted lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> The police must be poor up your way then coz all the helicopters down here already have FLIR fitted lol


thats just ya area sae, lots of countys have to borrow a chopper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> The police must be poor up your way then coz all the helicopters down here already have FLIR fitted lol


They don't use the force ones, they're constantly on standby.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

yeh they do borrow em,, weird, 

but a change in a couple of degrees aint gunna do shit, i vent into my attick but with only a 600 hps the heat put out aint much at all, compared to a few 1k lights, heat dispersal is the key


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they do borrow em,, weird,
> 
> but a change in a couple of degrees aint gunna do shit, i vent into my attick but with only a 600 hps the heat put out aint much at all, compared to a few 1k lights, heat dispersal is the key


aint weird just common sense, choppers cost 100s of thousands and lots of money to run n maintain, wasted money for a county that has not alot of growers 9/10 times when u hear a chopper anyway its not looking for grows its chasing some smackhead ina stolen car whilst filming it for road wars lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

The big purp's fucking intimidating now Sambo.

Friday will be 8 weeks (?) and I reckon it's got another 2 or so left, it doesn't come out of the tent anymore because it's too awkward and saggy.
It's just keeps putting ridiculous weight on, the smell/taste has changed aswell. It taste's like it smell's a mixture between cherry,chilli and pepper.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats just ya area sae, lots of countys have to borrow a chopper.


bnah we share a chopper with 2 other counties lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The big purp's fucking intimidating now Sambo.
> 
> Friday will be 8 weeks (?) and I reckon it's got another 2 or so left, it doesn't come out of the tent anymore because it's too awkward and saggy.
> It's just keeps putting ridiculous weight on, the smell/taste has changed aswell. It taste's like it smell's a mixture between cherry,chilli and pepper.


that purp plant looks the nuts yman whats the genetics behind her again m8?


----------



## BLOCKER (Dec 17, 2012)

so what precautions do you make regarding chopper?, i think led would be best


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOCKER said:


> so what precautions do you make regarding chopper?, i think led would be best


yeah led all the way ur be safe then until then just wait for the dreaded KNOCK they are coming for you!!!! lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 17, 2012)

Just a few more days and that dumpster fire called the UK will be under water. Woo-hoo Mayan prophecy!


----------



## BLOCKER (Dec 17, 2012)

funny hahahahahaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that purp plant looks the nuts yman whats the genetics behind her again m8?


Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz's pheno).


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Just a few more days and that dumpster fire called the UK will be under water. Woo-hoo Mayan prophecy!



fuck off kevin murphey lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz's pheno).


nice m8, wasnt impressed with that smelly cherry thats a bb strain is it not? smoked a load of it with las very average, but mixed with the slh pheno has promise.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Just a few more days and that dumpster fire called the UK will be under water. Woo-hoo Mayan prophecy!


The UK can't be under water as it's not a geographical location, it's a political union thus nobody can be FROM the UK.
If you are referring to the island that the country of England is situated on then that is called Great Britain.

If you studied the Mayan prophecy a little more closely you'd understand that it has in fact been and gone, you've missed it by about 4 months.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> nice m8, wasnt impressed with that smelly cherry thats a bb strain is it not? smoked a load of it with las very average, but mixed with the slh pheno has promise.


Yeah it's BB's. 

I'm surprised you say the cherry is average, it's genetics say it should have turned out banging.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah it's BB's.
> 
> I'm surprised you say the cherry is average, it's genetics say it should have turned out banging.


smoked over a oz of it yman very average, nice enough flavour but nowt special. imo all these crosses of clone only do nuffing but water down the goodness of the origanl cloneonly


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

i offered chedz the pepsi challenge but he went missing for 6wks lmao ill offer the pepsi challenge to any exo cross that its nowhere near as good as the origanal.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2012)

c`mon ppl focus! i need to find drugs for xmas lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

Broken record in here, lol.....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

DST said:


> Broken record in here, lol.....


fuck off and dont listen to it then.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> smoked over a oz of it yman very average, nice enough flavour but nowt special. imo all these crosses of clone only do nuffing but water down the goodness of the origanl cloneonly





newuserlol said:


> i offered chedz the pepsi challenge but he went missing for 6wks lmao ill offer the pepsi challenge to any exo cross that its nowhere near as good as the origanal.


I don't think it's got any Exo in it.

I'm pretty sure it's Livers/Blues x Dr CandyMan's 'Cherry Assassin' x Heath Robisons 'Black Rose'.

Cherry Assassin = Cherry AK 47 x Kryptonite OG kush BX1
Black Rose = Cherry AK 47 x Blackberry


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think it's got any Exo in it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's Livers/Blues x Dr CandyMan's 'Cherry Assassin' x Heath Robisons 'Black Rose'.
> 
> ...


ok cool but if i had livers n we compared i would be happy to bet the pure livers is the much better smoke.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ok cool but if i had livers n we compared i would be happy to bet the pure livers is the much better smoke.


Maybe but I'm surprised at it being average when it's biggest genetic influence seems to be the Cherry AK.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Maybe but I'm surprised at it being average when it's biggest genetic influence seems to be the Cherry AK.


i dunno bout cherry ak but i smoked a oz of the smelly cherry and was very average.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

My purp pheno has everything except the stone so far, I can't tell that properly till it's done .

It's got the yield, it's got the smell (spicy cherry), it's got the looks (Bright orange pistils, violet striped leaves, purple buds and pink trichomes) and so far it's got a good taste. I can't really describe the taste but it's musky, spicy fruit.

If it turns out to have a shit stone then I'll just have to find something to give it a kick in the bollocks.

I've good chance of some 'C99 Pineapple pheno F4' pollen coming from a kid in the US, I could sling that over it for the shits and giggles.


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOCKER said:


> anyone on the led bandwagon yet?, im thinking about the change, dont fancy police helicopter seeing out.. i see the budmasters from greenlights look ok, but im likeing the magnum plus 2.. but must be shipped in from america


yes mate I do test grows for a led company they have a depot in the UK I think at least a reshipping service so no dealing with customs and shit like you would normally have to bruv


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My purp pheno has everything except the stone so far, I can't tell that properly till it's done .
> 
> It's got the yield, it's got the smell (spicy cherry), it's got the looks (Bright orange pistils, violet striped leaves, purple buds and pink trichomes) and so far it's got a good taste. I can't really describe the taste but it's musky, spicy fruit.
> 
> ...


if it has the slh tates it will smell gooood and hold that smell even on a 7day dry. the colour is nice tho yman and looks like the yield is there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> if it has the slh tates it will smell gooood and hold that smell even on a 7day dry. the colour is nice tho yman and looks like the yield is there.


I reckon it's gonna bust 10oz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

anything with that black rose in is shit,, ive found anwyays


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anything with that black rose in is shit,, ive found anwyays


fucking hell ic3 your on a roll tonight lol any1 would think u no what ya talking bout.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking hell ic3 your on a roll tonight lol any1 would think u no what ya talking bout.


lol yeh i know,, fucking scary aint it lol  

up stairs stripping thay plastic paper from the 70's u know the teflon coated flower shit,, a fucking nitemare,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

there's nee cherry assassin in it at all yorkie and ice you couldn't grow a new foot if you fuckin tried. 

must be shite it's got the cherry smell and the slh yeild gonna bust 10 ounce. dog shite. you lot talk fucking bollocks


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

dons had a drink and got the bigboy pass from the missus tonight lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2012)

what was that just a hit n run then don? ice may not be able to grow a foot good 1 fucker couldnt grow a plant either lol

could always bring up your plants nute burnt to fuck a few yr ago, or the many people who said ya weed taste of chems lol or could just go to the journals and lick each others ringpiece oh ''oh ya plants are sooooo good''

but no worries everything will be alreeeeeeeeeeet lmao


----------



## flashyy1 (Dec 17, 2012)

hi guys..
have a wee look at this.
what shapes the best???

thanks
green = existing.
yellow- proposed
red- option
black is best yes but need the space. its a small attic


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's nee cherry assassin in it at all yorkie and ice you couldn't grow a new foot if you fuckin tried.
> 
> must be shite it's got the cherry smell and the slh yeild gonna bust 10 ounce. dog shite. you lot talk fucking bollocks


WOOHOO werd u grow a set from rofl,, heaven forbid sum1 slag of sum BB seeds, wlell just checked they must be qwality with beeng halfed in price :chuckle:, wassit half yours don??? oh shit soz naaa yournowt to do with it IMO

have u maybe thought its coz yorkie may have a tolerence? u fuktard..lol u get sum dossers innit 

evnin sambo i notice ur on a lot recently? at home alone are we?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2012)

flashyy1 said:


> hi guys..
> have a wee look at this.
> what shapes the best???
> 
> ...


 the green is best as its not touching the roof surface,, FLIR CAN SEE SURFACE HEAT , u need that tent as far from the sides of the roof as you can,,hence the green one is best

but hell wat do i know rite?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

Was here before you, na-na-na-na-na-na......you fuk off


newuserlol said:


> fuck off and dont listen to it then.............





newuserlol said:


> ok cool but if i had livers n we compared i would be happy to bet the pure livers is the much better smoke.


No doubt


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 18, 2012)

whos been here longer??? loololl

hows ya doing anyway D? cold over there? fucking freezing last week or so here warming up abit now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what was that just a hit n run then don? ice may not be able to grow a foot good 1 fucker couldnt grow a plant either lol
> could always bring up your plants nute burnt to fuck a few yr ago, or the many people who said ya weed taste of chems lol or could just go to the journals and lick each others ringpiece oh ''oh ya plants are sooooo good''
> but no worries everything will be alreeeeeeeeeeet lmao


aye hit n run it was, too pissed n tired to argue the toss tbh. ok then show of digital hands who's slagged my weed off then? not got the stones to say it to me. where'd you get this ounce of smelly cherry from cos it weren't me? 

aye a few year back i might have burnt a few plants i have only been growing a few years so it's hardly surprising i fucked a few along the way. actually i'd like a reminder when precisely and what strains were they cos i don;t really mind on burning a full crop too badly. moderately on some plants but ive never toasted a full lot.

andyou've never saind nee ones plants look nice hahah aye lad right oh


IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOHOO werd u grow a set from rofl,, heaven forbid sum1 slag of sum BB seeds, wlell just checked they must be qwality with beeng halfed in price :chuckle:, wassit half yours don??? oh shit soz naaa yournowt to do with it IMO
> have u maybe thought its coz yorkie may have a tolerence? u fuktard..lol u get sum dossers innit


sorry for the crack bout your leg lad, was a cheap shot that. i grew a set when folks start slagging my work. where's your seedbank n website eh? oh thats reet everything but clone onles are shite and crosses are too even if you put 3 clone onlies in the melting pot. none of the offspring will be as good as any of the parents. utter bollocks. 

don't mind criticism at all, horses for courses at the end of the day.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

lmao aint got enough drugs or vods in me now don, was just trying to get a reaction, no fun the next day when ya not wrecked lol

still i stick to my word am yet to taste any weed just on a 7day dry that compares to the clone-onlys, now with a good cure and grown right theres many a strain that kick there arse but just on a dry no.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

bottler.......


EDIT: fair do i bite when i'm pissed.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

lolol calling me the bottler ok no balls didnt stick around last night did ya??? whos the bottler??? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmao aint got enough drugs or vods in me now don, was just trying to get a reaction, no fun the next day when ya not wrecked lol
> 
> still i stick to my word am *yet to taste* any weed just on a 7day dry that compares to the clone-onlys, now with a good cure and grown right theres many a strain that kick there arse but just on a dry no.


if you will stop trying other strains your hardly likely to really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol calling me the bottler ok no balls didnt stick around last night did ya??? whos the bottler??? lmao


biter too


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

*don't mind criticism at all, horses for courses at the end of the day. 

fuck nos why the txt is black? but lolololol as soon as a bad word is said bout a bb strain you girls start getting ya handbags out??? fair play and respect for doing what ya doin but dont make out ya strain are super doooper when they aint.
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

not biting twice. like i said horses for courses some folks love our strains and grow em exclusively


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you will stop trying other strains your hardly likely to really


i get sent more than a few samples of different strains and i still stick to me to what i said, grown right and cured properly theres many a strain that will eat the clone-onlys for breakfast but curing for 6-8wk is abit of chore lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not biting twice. like i said horses for courses some folks love our strains and grow em exclusively


and like i said a big respect for doing what your doing but apart from the dog ive not been too impressed, but each to there own n all that jazz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

furry muff lad. can't argue with that. that's nee fun though. i'm away to score then have the works xmas do, same place, same time tonight. your dads a poofta 

we'll get IC3 to type FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 18, 2012)

No work for me the last two weeks so no Xmas do for us, most Xmas dos here take place on Friday....also known as black eye Friday lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

Just too funny lad. Handbags out when someone says something about BB strains. smirk smirk.

If I had to get me manbag out everytime someone said something about BB I wouldn't have time to do anything else. Not all strains are there to do the same thing. Just cause you like to have yer eyeballs hingin oot yer head, not everyone does. It took me a while to figure this out as well. I use to wonder, why would someone come in and buy something on a menu that doesn't get them wankered (as I was busy lighting up my 2nd joint in a row and finishing off a bong)....some people just don't like to be that fukked.

Now lets apply this to any business. For example, a car manufacturer.....why does a couple who are both Senior Surgeons and top of their field in medicine go into a Susuki garage and buy a Swift, and the other a 1.1 Renault Twingo...beause thats what they want. They could go and buy a BMW 330 each and have change to do whatever they want, but they don't...it's called choice, and preference. That's why companies make different models of cars, to provide to people who have different incomes and different desires in life.

Perhaps if you were to put your own skill (cause we all know what an excellent gardener you are) to growing a different strain from clone only, then you might even surprise yourself.....then again, you could just keep banging on about how amazing clone only's are.....you'll be 60 and still banging on about clone only's, lol.

Sorry I couldn't stick around last night to continue the fun...I'll try harder in the future.







newuserlol said:


> and like i said a big respect for doing what your doing but apart from the dog ive not been too impressed, but each to there own n all that jazz.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

I am talking about the UK growers thread, lol.......lots of us lurked on this site before taking part.....


sambo020482 said:


> whos been here longer??? loololl
> 
> hows ya doing anyway D? cold over there? fucking freezing last week or so here warming up abit now.


Am nae bad in general since you ask (is this the polite Sambo that I use to read posts from ,lol)

Off to do me Santa claus bit and go and give all me staff their Xmas pressies....beers (lol)


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

watching Auf Wiedersehen, Pet lol thinking of Don


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

Off to do me Santa claus bit and go and give all me staff their Xmas pressies....beers (lol)[/QUOTE]

Fuck sake Dst geez a job! lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

You know anything about Storage Arrays? or/ If you know anything about Cloud Storage I'll gie you a job yesterday!



drgrowshit said:


> Off to do me Santa claus bit and go and give all me staff their Xmas pressies....beers (lol)


Fuck sake Dst geez a job! lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Not even readin that palava ya coont..is that how. Thay say it up north?? Lol
U colony

Dst... A lot of sites are hosted on cloud now.. Stores your website cached so if main server goes down its stil accessible if yours n his site is getting so popular maybe a kimmi would be a good choice for u. They got root I got one and love it


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

no but done alot of work with sky hooks,long stands, if that helps lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Not even readin that palava ya coont..is that how. Thay say it up north?? Lol
> U coont


Fuck me banterclause has come early!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

Got the thread going at least lol and yes D nice sambo no vods I'm a quiet bloke but once I'm on the devil juice bad sambo rears his ugly head lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuk off ya mardy bastard
Sat on bog having a bangin shit thinking of ya pal

Dst wen u gunna have mor dog beans in?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

smile lads its xmas


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

dst give ice the job im sacked lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

No thank I'm done with building sites for folk since prick murphey fucked me lol


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> no but done alot of work with sky hooks,long stands, if that helps lol


How about skirting ladders and glass hammers?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 18, 2012)

I would put my sour flame og against phsycosis for strength and that's not just me . If you wanna try sambo hit me with a pm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's nee cherry assassin in it at all yorkie



*Smelly Cherry*


*Type:*Hybrid indica/sativa*Sex:*Regular F2*Genetics:*Black Rose, Cherry Assassin, Livers (aka Blues)*Flowering Time:*8-10 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Sept/Oct*Height:*Medium*THC Level:*Medium*Characteristics:*Nice daytime smoke. Sweet candy tastes with beautiful colours in flower.

Exodus Cheese cut x Heath Robinson's Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers (aka Blues).
The Smelly Cherry is nice mix indica/sativa high and a good day time smoke. The Livers delivers more of a body indica hit but from a nice hybrid background. The Cherry Cheese side adds a more sativa influence from the cheese side.


So what DOES it have in it? .


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 18, 2012)

rollaj send some that shit here lol,pic of my clone only psycho ror my next run,well im thinking other wise now,lol,i better 2 see what all the fuss is about,cfls take well ages to veg likes


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

It's not for my site, it's for the Enterprise clients I work for. My company provide Storage Engineers to companies like banks and telco concerns. Working with stuff like EMC, HDS, NetApp etc. But now they want Cloud Storage Engineers....fukkin heads in the clouds if you ask me.


IC3M4L3 said:


> Not even readin that palava ya coont..is that how. Thay say it up north?? Lol
> U colony
> 
> Dst... A lot of sites are hosted on cloud now.. Stores your website cached so if main server goes down its stil accessible if yours n his site is getting so popular maybe a kimmi would be a good choice for u. They got root I got one and love it





IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk off ya mardy bastard
> Sat on bog having a bangin shit thinking of ya pal
> 
> Dst wen u gunna have mor dog beans in?


This was the pregnant bitch about 2 week ago...so about a few more days now and then time to dry....sometime middle to end of January....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's nee cherry assassin in it at all yorkie


Heath Robinson's 'Black Rose' is Cherry Ak x Blackberry if it doesn't have the Assassin in it.

I can put my buds next to the Cherry AK photo, the colour and structure are exactly the same.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

DST said:


> It's not for my site, it's for the Enterprise clients I work for. My company provide Storage Engineers to companies like banks and telco concerns. Working with stuff like EMC, HDS, NetApp etc. *But now they want Cloud Storage Engineers....fukkin heads in the clouds if you ask me*


Cloud storage? As in like an online FTP?

Give them a hard drive and tell them to stfu.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

lol, aye that would work.


hsfkush said:


> Cloud storage? As in like an online FTP?
> 
> Give them a hard drive and tell them to stfu.


I am talking Tera/Petabytes of data, not mb's, so not really similar to FTP which is more of a type of protocol. Enterprise Cloud storage is more virtualised storage for organisations provided by 3rd parties who operate large data centres and lease out space in their Cloud and not within the companies own network (which frees up companies network to do more business critical operations). Christ, I am boring myself now.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

DST said:


> lol, aye that would work.
> 
> 
> I am talking Tera/Petabytes of data, not mb's, so not really similar to FTP which is more of a type of protocol. Enterprise Cloud storage is more virtualised storage for organisations provided by 3rd parties who operate large data centres and lease out space in their Cloud and not within the companies own network (which frees up companies network to do more business critical operations). Christ, I am boring myself now.


I know what a cloud service is mate, I think the steam servers Exabytes of space for theirs or something stupid.

FTP's still do the same sort of thing, they store large amounts of data which is accessible via any computer. Same thing as a cloud really, except the size difference. Although you certain seem to know more than me on the matter and will no doubt prove me wrong in some way or another  lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2012)

3 1/2 hours till The Hobbit at IMAX.

Blunt, blunt, blunt, blunt........


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 18, 2012)

Ffs went and done a wee job for someone, £40 for about an hours work to come out and find a fucking parking ticket for £45, if I'd have seen the cunt I think I'd have run him the fuck over, bastard!


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

4 and a bit hours for me...Paul Weller concert.


The Yorkshireman said:


> 3 1/2 hours till The Hobbit at IMAX.
> 
> Blunt, blunt, blunt, blunt........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2012)

DST said:


> 4 and a bit hours for me...Paul Weller concert.


Oooooooooh Weller! You've done me there mate, have a belter I'm sure.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2012)

He's a great performer, scored some free tickets when he was here before from my mate, but sadly I need to pay this time (although not really since my mate owes me $). I met the band Travis when i was there (I didn't even know who they were but my mate told me). Nice lads, I didn't even asked, they offered to have me and my mates name on the guest list, so it was 2 free gigs in 2 nights. Sweet
Looking forward to see the Hobbit, going to see it over the holidays.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

I use FTP on my defi and always thought of it as a protocol ... 

Dst
Them dog beans gunna be fem? or regs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2012)

Fucked that up. Was mortal an taking the piss it does have assassin in it!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 18, 2012)

check bb email



DST said:


> It's not for my site, it's for the Enterprise clients I work for. My company provide Storage Engineers to companies like banks and telco concerns. Working with stuff like EMC, HDS, NetApp etc. But now they want Cloud Storage Engineers....fukkin heads in the clouds if you ask me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think it's got any Exo in it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's Livers/Blues x Dr CandyMan's 'Cherry Assassin' x Heath Robisons 'Black Rose'.
> 
> ...


funny you post this as I'm here with the wife at a store and goggling, the strain Cherry Assassin


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

you know what bless berry is?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> you know what bless berry is?


umm,,, weed>?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm,,, weed>?


I hop so


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

lol..........hop so


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

you no what the uk thread is? well for people from guess what the fucking uk! we already allow 1 invader from the dam hes enough of a pain in the arse NO more!

lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you no what the uk thread is? well for people from guess what the fucking uk! we already allow 1 invader from the dam hes enough of a pain in the arse NO more!
> 
> lmao


lol and thats THAT!!

u know what im egtting propper sik of the muppets on my estate,, i knew ther was a reason i dont like estates THER ALL FUCKS!! be pally to yoyur face and talk shit behind your bak coz ther a set of jealouse CUNTS!! lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 18, 2012)

evening fuckers! had a stressfull day, time to try out this big bud that iv been given off a mate and watch jim jefferies, funny little ozzy cunt. never tried big bud but it smells better than a vagina so im going in for the kill.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

ANYON WANNA EXHCHANGE?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

mantz are u online m8? no point asking in pm u only ignore them lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> mantz are u online m8? no point asking in pm u only ignore them lolol


no fucker wants to talk to u ya mardy bastard no fuck of to bed!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no fucker wants to talk to u ya mardy bastard no fuck of to bed!!


lolol fek off ya northan numpty mantz is a pal of mine he may not admit it but he likes me at least, i no that lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lolol fek off ya northan numpty mantz is a pal of mine he may not admit it but he likes me at least, i no that lmao


lol the ONE person who does,, keep him safe and close you [email protected],, did u think of a amount wat ud be happy with? works ou at 380 straight up lol at 20 per 14 but obv not,, cummon hit me with your money stick!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol the ONE person who does,, keep him safe and close you [email protected],, did u think of a amount wat ud be happy with? works ou at 380 straight up lol at 20 per 14 but obv not,, cummon hit me with your money stick!!


too much for me ice like i said id take a few strips deffo if they the real deal and what i remember them too be but i carnt commit to that sort of owage i could always say yes take the pills then fuck off to the caribean ya no i mean bloodcot lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> too much for me ice like i said id take a few strips deffo if they the real deal and what i remember them too be but i carnt commit to that sort of owage i could always say yes take the pills then fuck off to the caribean ya no i mean bloodcot lmfao


ya rasclart,, im not talking nower nr the 380 u gloyt, not even half that, or a 3rd,, im not just gunna buy a strip or 2 il get em all and we will sort summet out im sure, picking pregabs up tomoz aft so ur gettinga parcel before xmas no fear,, as long asi can be arsed anyways,,

no mate i know ur GOOD for what u owe and wen u say ul pay it too,, but what can i do? not a fucking lot im about to call it a loss to be honest,, would u?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ya rasclart,, im not talking nower nr the 380 u gloyt, not even half that, or a 3rd,, im not just gunna buy a strip or 2 il get em all and we will sort summet out im sure, picking pregabs up tomoz aft so ur gettinga parcel before xmas no fear,, as long asi can be arsed anyways,,
> 
> no mate i know ur GOOD for what u owe and wen u say ul pay it too,, but what can i do? not a fucking lot im about to call it a loss to be honest,, would u?


not much more you can do m8 really is there? losing ya rag will get nowhere just wait it out some more for mr reliable lol

to take the lot id pay no more than a 100 and then would have to restrict the zoppies n pregs to just a 50 owe which i dont wana do tbh id rather 100 worth or pregs n zoppies and like u said some of us pay on time and what we are spose too lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> not much more you can do m8 really is there? losing ya rag will get nowhere just wait it out some more for mr reliable lol
> 
> to take the lot id pay no more than a 100 and then would have to restrict the zoppies n pregs to just a 50 owe which i dont wana do tbh id rather 100 worth or pregs n zoppies and like u said some of us pay on time and what we are spose too lol


okey dokey,, so ur limit is 50, thats cush man,, leave it with me bruv,, how far out are you? and 150 in the PE would be what a oz>?

and yeh it seems that way,, was menna have had it by now,, and your bang on now need loosing me rag not like ima get it im just upset at the let down and whatnot,, alli wanted to hear wen i got the call is wwats your address,,, never happened, wont happen again mate, thers a short list of trustees on here and getting shorter by the day i tell ya.

jokers eh?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

you no my price ic3 200s and thats fucking m8s rates 240 if i dont like ya.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you no my price ic3 200s and thats fucking m8s rates 240 if i dont like ya.


 yeh but wer talking the PE not your kush clone only


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but wer talking the PE not your kush clone only


dont matter i could sell smelly herbs for 220-240 round here 200s is the price take it or leave it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> dont matter i could sell smelly herbs for 220-240 round here 200s is the price take it or leave it.


eeeEEEEEeeeeeewwwww,,, LOL

damn ur such a tetchy fucker!!so wat was i saying about being arsed to get u a parcel b4 xmas?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 18, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eeeEEEEEeeeeeewwwww,,, LOL
> 
> damn ur such a tetchy fucker!!so wat was i saying about being arsed to get u a parcel b4 xmas?


my sister gets her script 2mora n me mum is up with zoppies, i need u about as much u need me m8 which is neither a lot lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> my sister gets her script 2mora n me mum is up with zoppies, i need u about as much u need me m8 which is neither a lot lol


ohj well talk in new yr then yeh? BAHAHA

anyways pal im going,, got a big arse spliff to soke and im fucked! stress dealing with the neighbours, i knew tehr was a reason i dont like estates, the jealouse fuks


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 18, 2012)

To bed early last night. And fuck off! You're the one who ignored my last email 

Mind you, it was just me moaning about how fucking dodgy this place was getting with all the raids.

And ic3 200 is a fucking bargain for anything that comes outta sambs kitchen...



newuserlol said:


> mantz are u online m8? no point asking in pm u only ignore them lolol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 19, 2012)

£200 an oz is good esp when cunts sell it for 10 a g mates rates should be £150 but thats mate mates ken lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> £200 an oz is good esp when cunts sell it for 10 a g mates rates should be £150 but thats mate mates ken lol


lol yeh it alll goes on wer u live i suppose,, get a few more grows under me belt and get comfortable with a crtain method il start upping teh prices,, but tbh i sell for 170 ish anyways depending on who it is like

so i see chedz gone to the carribean again,, butlins more like :chuckle:


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh it alll goes on wer u live i suppose,, get a few more grows under me belt and get comfortable with a crtain method il start upping teh prices,, but tbh i sell for 170 ish anyways depending on who it is like
> 
> so i see chedz gone to the carribean again,, butlins more like :chuckle:


Whats this exchange u was offering yesterday ic3?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats this exchange u was offering yesterday ic3?


Oi u muscling in on me deal ya fucker! Ice will sell his soul to the highest bidder lol 

Am still on them coins m8 will speak later when I get to me laptop.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> £200 an oz is good esp when cunts sell it for 10 a g mates rates should be £150 but thats mate mates ken lol


We all aint had good moan about prices for ages now lol tenner a gram for good stuff as fucked as it is that's a good deal in a lot of places, cause nowday especially if its ne good all you will get is 1.6 for 20squid in many areas.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

Well thank you kind: uk growers for telling me the Strain I was asking about. Thanks for taking your time to pm this CALI BOY.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Oi u muscling in on me deal ya fucker! Ice will sell his soul to the highest bidder lol
> 
> Am still on them coins m8 will speak later when I get to me laptop.


Lmao, didn't know u had a deal goin m8, just remembered he asked the other day and I thot maybe he was on bout swapping few grams. Fuck it, he's all urs lol, u can have his soul! 

No sweat m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> We all aint had good moan about prices for ages now lol tenner a gram for good stuff as fucked as it is that's a good deal in a lot of places, cause nowday especially if its ne good all you will get is 1.6 for 20squid in many areas.


Im not even goin 2 get into prices, gets me ragged up every time, yous boys and ur cheap ass prices


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 19, 2012)

IM Up FOR SWAPS SOON LOL,fucking caps lol,ok all you lurkers atleast say hi


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi lol, what's in the swap shop then dr g?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 19, 2012)

chop in about 2 weeks exo(seed greenhouse)afgan kush,orange croicanna


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

I grew the exo seed before, I liked it. Never tried afghan kush and never heard of the other one lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

Just checked on my clones, 7 days and no roots yet, goina be a long hall like last time. They look healthy, little bit of yellowing on some of them. Wish they'd hurry up to fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Just checked on my clones, 7 days and no roots yet, goina be a long hall like last time. They look healthy, little bit of yellowing on some of them. Wish they'd hurry up to fuck


7days chill out mg lol 14day start to get the ump, I just done 30 and had me new prop in a pretty cold spot, its a thermerstate prop fingy spose to stay at the right temp, but I think it was struggling to get to the heat cause the 30 took 14-17days to root n threw 2 stragglers away.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 7days chill out mg lol 14day start to get the ump, I just done 30 and had me new prop in a pretty cold spot, its a thermerstate prop fingy spose to stay at the right temp, but I think it was struggling to get to the heat cause the 30 took 14-17days to root n threw 2 stragglers away.


Yeah my last lot took over 14 days too. This time they got plenty of heat in the room, last time was colder. What is the right temp for rooting clones? I've mine in pellets in basic plastic props. Once they start showing roots there goin into one of them xtreme props with the sprayer for a while before goin in the wilmas. Tried starting them of in the sprayer thing before but they went quicker in the shit plastic prop


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> We all aint had good moan about prices for ages now lol tenner a gram for good stuff as fucked as it is that's a good deal in a lot of places, cause nowday especially if its ne good all you will get is 1.6 for 20squid in many areas.


so what does that make yours 3.5 for a tenner?? i mean if it goes on quality?? lol

just got me pregabs mate,, il get em and the zimmers in post tomoz

mater its a on going thing with me and sambo matey, i cant go to the next man UNLESS u want sum subbies? ther menna fuk u rite up if u snort one


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

I ain't into none of the tablets m8, never really got into them. I mine back in the day gettin a bag of 100 pills, when we got near the bottom it was all dust, first time snorting pills that was some drive lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't into none of the tablets m8, never really got into them. I mine back in the day gettin a bag of 100 pills, when we got near the bottom it was all dust, first time snorting pills that was some drive lol


 lol me neither pal,, dont bother with pills or fuk all,,


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol I was away to say, I've got easy access to a power of subbies 2mg ones. Pregabs are the shizz tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol me neither pal,, dont bother with pills or fuk all,,


The reason I stopped most of the shit I did was lack off quality, everything just turned to shit. Still like a few good ones now and again if I can get them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol I was away to say, I've got easy access to a power of subbies 2mg ones. Pregabs are the shizz tho lol


 me too mate the 2's. 8mls and the 0.4 ml ones, got myself raised right upto 24 ml for a guy on here but i guess im not getting paid for them



Mastergrow said:


> The reason I stopped most of the shit I did was lack off quality, everything just turned to shit. Still like a few good ones now and again if I can get them


 your talking chickas then?? e's???? fuk thatbe better buying mdma nowadays the pills are shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me too mate the 2's. 8mls and the 0.4 ml ones, got myself raised right upto 24 ml for a guy on here but i guess im not getting paid for them
> 
> 
> 
> your talking chickas then?? e's???? fuk thatbe better buying mdma nowadays the pills are shit


Yeah m8 fuck knows what's in them now but 10-15 years ago is when I would've took them, they wer a lot better then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 fuck knows what's in them now but 10-15 years ago is when I would've took them, they wer a lot better then


yeh feel yourself cumming up from the knees, make u wobbley,, ahhhh them was the days eh? last decent ones i had wer huge triangle mitzis and they was mint


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh feel yourself cumming up from the knees, make u wobbley,, ahhhh them was the days eh? last decent ones i had wer huge triangle mitzis and they was mint


The normal mitzis wer some of the best in there time and they wer about for a good while too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The normal mitzis wer some of the best in there time and they wer about for a good while too


 them tiny little multi coulered fuckers they wer the BOMB! like double doves bak in the day


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me too mate the 2's. 8mls and the 0.4 ml ones, got myself raised right upto 24 ml for a guy on here but i guess im not getting paid for them
> 
> 
> 
> your talking chickas then?? e's???? fuk thatbe better buying mdma nowadays the pills are shit


What, are you on subs ic3?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> The normal mitzis wer some of the best in there time and they wer about for a good while too


purple speckled mitzis bout 10yr ago best pills i ever had, up there with the defqons.

just got in and on the laptop gonna go on the road.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What, are you on subs ic3?


 yeh they got me on the bupermorphine (subs) for me leg,, was on the fentynol patches, but they wer 3 days things, knocked u to fuk for 2 days and the 3rd ur rattlin aiting for the hr wen u can put a fresh patch on, so they tried me on the bupers an theyw orked, om only on 8ml a day but i get 24ml prescribes coz sum1 on here asked me to get them for em, so i got a major increase saying me legs hurting more, im on the zopies too, but i think to be honest the pregabs work better with them being neuropathic painkillers

woke up this moring couldnt even straighten my leg and all tented to touch on the inside upto my groin fucking horrid


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2012)

you got mail.



newuserlol said:


> purple speckled mitzis bout 10yr ago best pills i ever had, up there with the defqons.
> 
> just got in and on the laptop gonna go on the road.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just got in and on the laptop gonna go on the road.


hopefully youl get lost ya cunt!! take the 3rd left


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

Crowns and riddlers were the pills I started on bout 12yr ago or speckled doves. Fuck all like them now tho,except the double dunters that are floating around up here just now are just like the old skool pills


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Crowns and riddlers were the pills I started on bout 12yr ago or speckled doves. Fuck all like them now tho,except the double dunters that are floating around up here just now are just like the old skool pills


last ones i had was shit,, blue things, called em little blue bastards, or blue bentlys or watever, at a qwid each its kinda a no brainner that ther gunna be shit on the u get what u pay for chat


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they got me on the bupermorphine (subs) for me leg,, was on the fentynol patches, but they wer 3 days things, knocked u to fuk for 2 days and the 3rd ur rattlin aiting for the hr wen u can put a fresh patch on, so they tried me on the bupers an theyw orked, om only on 8ml a day but i get 24ml prescribes coz sum1 on here asked me to get them for em, so i got a major increase saying me legs hurting more, im on the zopies too, but i think to be honest the pregabs work better with them being neuropathic painkillers
> 
> woke up this moring couldnt even straighten my leg and all tented to touch on the inside upto my groin fucking horrid


Fuck, I never knew ppl got them for that, we are talking about suboxone/subutex, right? I'm on 6ml a day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck, I never knew ppl got them for that, we are talking about suboxone/subutex, right? I'm on 6ml a day


 yeh, the suboxone is the stuff whats got actual opite blocker in and has that lemoney stuff so u cant snort or ingect them,, unlike mine whcih are the real deal, with no blocker in and your able to snort or dig em, but fuk that,lol

yeh its morphone aint it so it works great for me leg,, i just need to get stable coz one day il take 4ml the next 16ml so im kinda all over the shop


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2012)

ya'll fucking crack heads..


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol. I'm on them cos I used to be on the dirty stuff, fucking shames me to say it but...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> ya'll fucking crack heads..


takes one to know one ya puff!!



Closetgardner said:


> Lol. I'm on them cos I used to be on the dirty stuff, fucking shames me to say it but...


mate your not the only one  shit happens, i got of it with drinking and that methadone shite, then was clear for about 5 yrs and the leg started so they could only put me on these for the pain, fucking joke now i gotta do the whole detox things,,,AGAIN, dont like this rattling feeling,fucking horrible,,specially wen u been clean for fucking yrs

we all done shit wer ashamed of apl,, me and a matey was talking about what lenghths wed go to to get a tenner last night was mental,, thinking fuk could never go bak to that lark again,i was lookiny i neevr got any really big bird for sum of teh shit i pulled,, ashamed as fuck but lfe goes on and i dont have nowt to do with anyone from that era of my life
even if i went to my old localo jail id just blank the lot of em, and thats the way its got to be,, u wont loose the stigma of being ajunkie no matter how long u been clean if ur stil talking to em,.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

Tell me about it mate, that meth is dire man, I came off that in august and onto subs. Been clean since 7th Dec 2010 tho.
Your spot on mate, you'd sell yer granny if you could get away with it lol. But aye you've got to cut all of the ppl you were acquainted with, cos that's all 99% of them are, not pals, acquaintances. Fuck it tho they days are WELL gone. On wards and up wards eh!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> purple speckled mitzis bout 10yr ago best pills i ever had, up there with the defqons.
> 
> just got in and on the laptop gonna go on the road.


Was lookin for them defqons there, dosent seem to be any there at the min, usually flooded with them is it not?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> ya'll fucking crack heads..





Closetgardner said:


> Tell me about it mate, that meth is dire man, I came off that in august and onto subs. Been clean since 7th Dec 2010 tho.
> Your spot on mate, you'd sell yer granny if you could get away with it lol. But aye you've got to cut all of the ppl you were acquainted with, cos that's all 99% of them are, not pals, acquaintances. Fuck it tho they days are WELL gone. On wards and up wards eh!!


 yeh for sure,, them days was nuts,, walking down street rattiling yer cunt throwing up,, managing to scrape a 5er and then having to share a 5's of H beitween 2 lol.. suicidle sundays sucked worse,, waking up without a penny knowing the rattle is in the post,, god making me shake thkining of how hard them days was, did sum naughty shit, but notg oing into that on a public site id be doin a 10 streatch IMO

yeh ther not pals ther junkie aquanitences,, how was ur tansfer from meth to subbies? i didnt even feel my trasition wich i was buzzin about,after expecting to be fucked for ages,, then to the subbies,  they say the best way is to snort em and reducyourself that way, pluf if u snort em they hold u for longer coz ur getting all of it rather thna swallowing half,


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

When I had to come off the meth for 2 days before they put me on subs was ok the second day I had a bit of a throb in my knees, but nothing major like the dark days lol. I'm on the subs with the lemon in them, so I'm fuckers for snorting them anyway. Done a meth rattle in the past tho, 6 fucking long week's, ugh sends a cold chill down my back thinking of that. Never again!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> When I had to come off the meth for 2 days before they put me on subs was ok the second day I had a bit of a throb in my knees, but nothing major like the dark days lol. I'm on the subs with the lemon in them, so I'm fuckers for snorting them anyway. Done a meth rattle in the past tho, 6 fucking long week's, ugh sends a cold chill down my back thinking of that. Never again!


 i once went to jail unexpectidly was n 120ml and 1was 5 months into spednig 144k inheritence,, yeh thats rite 144k,, wasent ours was this old pissheds that wed latched onto (you know rite?) anyways yeh was 5 months into it,, 500 a day habit! ontop of the 120ml got 5 months up my arse wen was expecting a walkout and went to jail,saw the doc and gave me 2 paracetamol and said a rattle never killed anyone!! FSS WAAATTT!!

no shit i came out after the 2.5 moon and was stil cluckin,, fuking awsful sentence that, on induction ended up under the bed on my mattress,,hallucinating thinking i was in the army and nobody would give me a smoke, lighting cigs of teh fluff in my hmp jumper,, not even cigs, dimps of the cell floor,, not knowing wtf is going on lol

at one point my breif said im not gunna get u bail u see us more than your family go dry out in jail,, yet another bad one, fuk me im on sentence 36 without remands, dont think i could do it agin

good days!!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks for that info today mantz apreciate it m8, fuckers gone to stealth mode tho and no listings dont fink hes selling, getting coins is turning into proper ag, fucking cunts thats how they will stop the sr just make it near impossible to buy the coins!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2012)

they cutting it at the income source.. smart way of dealing with it.. seeming as everything else has failed.
maybe just message that snoe character and see if he can cut you a deal?



newuserlol said:


> thanks for that info today mantz apreciate it m8, fuckers gone to stealth mode tho and no listings dont fink hes selling, getting coins is turning into proper ag, fucking cunts thats how they will stop the sr just make it near impossible to buy the coins!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> they cutting it at the income source.. smart way of dealing with it.. seeming as everything else has failed.
> maybe just message that snoe character and see if he can cut you a deal?


already have m8 waiting on a reply, how u anyway smoking anything nice? 

im smoking pukkas pyscho and FUCK me its some strong tastey smoke, carnt fault it better than any pyscho i grown in coco, but way too strong proper headmasher lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i once went to jail unexpectidly was n 120ml and 1was 5 months into spednig 144k inheritence,, yeh thats rite 144k,, wasent ours was this old pissheds that wed latched onto (you know rite?) anyways yeh was 5 months into it,, 500 a day habit! ontop of the 120ml got 5 months up my arse wen was expecting a walkout and went to jail,saw the doc and gave me 2 paracetamol and said a rattle never killed anyone!! FSS WAAATTT!!
> 
> no shit i came out after the 2.5 moon and was stil cluckin,, fuking awsful sentence that, on induction ended up under the bed on my mattress,,hallucinating thinking i was in the army and nobody would give me a smoke, lighting cigs of teh fluff in my hmp jumper,, not even cigs, dimps of the cell floor,, not knowing wtf is going on lol
> 
> ...


O Fuck that, I thought coming off 80ml was bad!. What a fucking laugh I've just had reading that lmfao! Nah I couldn't do it again, if we put the effort into life the same as we did getting a score, we would be high flyers by now lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2012)

about to get on some of my tangerine oil.
found a guy called pharma1 - 98% feedback for coins
check it out.. not sure if he does anything else though...




newuserlol said:


> already have m8 waiting on a reply, how u anyway smoking anything nice?
> 
> im smoking pukkas pyscho and FUCK me its some strong tastey smoke, carnt fault it better than any pyscho i grown in coco, but way too strong proper headmasher lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> about to get on some of my tangerine oil.
> found a guy called pharma1 - 98% feedback for coins
> check it out.. not sure if he does anything else though...


am on it mantz already seen him dont like the fact hes not selling anything else tho but very good rating and for a long time too, tangerine oil hmmmmmmm ya lucky fucker lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 19, 2012)

do u like chicken? well suck my dick cause its fowl.

fuck me sound like an episode of jezza on here tonight lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol all it needs is a DNA test result lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol all it needs is a DNA test result lol


ha yeah. hows u any way mate? chopped one of them autos down yesterday, they seem to be all maturing at diff times :S


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol all it needs is a DNA test result lol


the DNA test results show........ic3 is sambos father lmao

hows everyone then? the thread seams to have picked up a bit


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 19, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> ha yeah. hows u any way mate? chopped one of them autos down yesterday, they seem to be all maturing at diff times :S


I'm not to bad mate, not up to much these days man. Got busted 2 weeks ago so not growing now either back to smoking soap bar. How's the "special one" coming on lol. U reckon you've done well off them?
Good mrt, you?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> the DNA test results show........ic3 is sambos father lmao


 yeh sambo knows who his daddy is... ic3 MOFO'S thats who,, say my name!!! SAYY ITTT!!!

roflmao

SO HOWS EVERYONE? cant find the fucking baby monitor


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 19, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm not to bad mate, not up to much these days man. Got busted 2 weeks ago so not growing now either back to smoking soap bar. How's the "special one" coming on lol. U reckon you've done well off them?
> Good mrt, you?


yeah i heard mate.. gutted for ya. well theres about a spliff on the "freak" so thats a bit of a let down lol. and they didnt do to bad got about jus over an oz and a half of the one that i choped i recon


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 19, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> the DNA test results show........ic3 is sambos father lmao
> 
> hows everyone then? the thread seams to have picked up a bit


i was k.o'd after a few vods and pyscho joint, was asleep by 9ish lol you are lucky i was ya fucker son of ic3!!! now theres some insults i could take but that a low blow lol ya wanker lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm not to bad mate, not up to much these days man. Got busted 2 weeks ago so not growing now either back to smoking soap bar. How's the "special one" coming on lol. U reckon you've done well off them?
> Good mrt, you?


im good thanks mate. im on hold with my grow for a bit. the misses doesnt want me to do another one when all the works done so i got to sweeten her up a bit i think lol. did you find out why you was busted?



newuserlol said:


> i was k.o'd after a few vods and pyscho joint, was asleep by 9ish lol ya luck i was ya fucker son of ic3 now theres some insults i could take but that a low blow lol ya wanker lol


haha sorry mate you 2 were the only ones fresh in my head lol. i was expecting a bit of shit for it tho lmao.

have you lot seen the new dorito's advert? i think its catchy as fuck
[video=youtube;PGUeZIKXvhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGUeZIKXvhA[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> im good thanks mate. im on hold with my grow for a bit. the misses doesnt want me to do another one when all the works done so i got to sweeten her up a bit i think lol. did you find out why you was busted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah not found out mate, don't think I will. Lol my Mrs is the same, I'm working on her tho. It was hard work trying to get a grow up and running the first time, reckon I've no chance of persuading her to let me do it again, tho a nice crimbo prezzie may help sweeten her up (I hope) lol.
@badgers, that's an awright pull mate, well except the freak lol.....never know it might be the best j you've had. What you planning on running next then mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Well the big purp is coming down anytime between tomorrow and Boxing Day, today makes it 8 weeks 12/12.

If left to go 9 weeks the full extent of the smell/flavour/colour will be realised as the calyx change colour with age/maturity.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

get some snaps up then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> get some snaps up then lol


Well I was planning to as I'm about to water but I thought it would spoil Friday PrOn tomorrow.

Fuck it I'll sling a couple up soon, lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with some porn during the week  lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

ye but keep the gimp gear stuff for the weekend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

OK, I'll leave the disgustingly grimey, donkey dick macro shots till tomorrow!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

my minds a funny old thing i miss read and thought you were putting pics of your self in tweed long shorts,with your donky dick poping oot!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

im baked likes!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone seen this before, like a knuckle forming, pretty sure it weren't there when I took the cut


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone seen this before, like a knuckle forming, pretty sure it weren't there when I took the cut


I've not seen a knuckle on a clone quite like that but I reckon it's fine.

Looks cool though, should have plenty legs come out of that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> my minds a funny old thing i miss read and thought you were putting pics of your self in tweed long shorts,with your donky dick poping oot!


The girlfriend has asked me to go naked underneath a paper suit before now.

Fuck knows where her head was at that day!?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not seen a knuckle on a clone quite like that but I reckon it's fine.
> 
> Looks cool though, should have plenty legs come out of that.


First time I seen it yorkie, and yeah hope ur right about the legs. Wonder how this happens tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Sa fucking bitch to move this purp....

It's 2.5 feet wide by 3 feet long by 4 feet high, has a circumference of 8-9 feet and is holding about a kilo of bud weight.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sa fucking bitch to move this purp....
> 
> It's 2.5 feet wide by 3 feet long by 4 feet high, has a circumference of 8-9 feet and is holding about a kilo of bud weight.


Pics or its all lies yorkie lol. What is this big purps ur talking off anyway?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wonder how this happens tho


Well the stem normally swells up and splits below the surface before legs sprout, have you never checked failed clones before chucking them?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Pics or its all lies yorkie lol.


Please.........this is ME your talking to!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well the stem normally swells up and splits below the surface before legs sprout, have you never checked failed clones before chucking them?


This only really my second time workin with clones yorkie, had a good few failed ones before, I have checked them but never really seen anything swell as much as this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> What is this big purps ur talking off anyway?


My 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze'. Purple buds, bright orange pistils, pink trichomes and violet tiger striped leaves, 

Give me 10 mins and I'll show you.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Nah not found out mate, don't think I will. Lol my Mrs is the same, I'm working on her tho. It was hard work trying to get a grow up and running the first time, reckon I've no chance of persuading her to let me do it again, tho a nice crimbo prezzie may help sweeten her up (I hope) lol.
> @badgers, that's an awright pull mate, well except the freak lol.....never know it might be the best j you've had. What you planning on running next then mate?


yeah bit better than i was hopeing for. im not quite sure yet mate gonna get 12 going 2 diff strains 6 of each, was thinking of giving pineapple express a run and the second strain im still undecided on  any suggestions any 1?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> any suggestions any 1?


Serious AK47, find a good productive pheno and crop the shit out of it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 20, 2012)

how long does it take to flower yorki? and whats yeilds like?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Aye can't go wrong with ak47 or sensi's skunk #1. Have a look at maple leaf too mate, Scotia's finished in 47 days


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye can't go wrong with ak47 or sensi's skunk #1. Have a look at maple leaf too mate, Scotia's finished in 47 days


shit 47 days, thats fucking quick might go for all 12 maple leaf lol. do u know hat smoke and yeild ect ect is like?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

one of the first plants i tryed 2 grow was ak 48 i thought it was a good stone no smell growing as well,My smelly cherry x qq turned oot ti be a dude i cut him ip today lol,grow room min 1. think its about time i cracked open the...smelly cherryxlarry,ogxsour,diesekxchem dawg?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> how long does it take to flower yorki? and whats yeilds like?


Probably about 9 weeks give or take, it's a good quality strong stone and it's not hard to find a monster yield pheno.

I've seen plenty of huge AK donky dicks but then again depending on what you ferts you use you can get donkey dicks out of pretty much any commercial strain. Even sativa doms will get golfball density rather than big colas.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468316-world-seeds-space.html have a look here mate. I'm sure it's about 5 pages from the end, you'll get the info


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> one of the first plants i tryed 2 grow was ak 48 i thought it was a good stone no smell growing as well,My smelly cherry x qq turned oot ti be a dude i cut him ip today lol,grow room min 1. think its about time i cracked open the...smelly cherryxlarry,ogxsour,diesekxchem dawg?


Aye that will be some killer dank mate, here doc when was the last time you heard from Scotty? He's not been on for near 3 weeks. Hope he's ok


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Probably about 9 weeks give or take, it's a good quality strong stone and it's not hard to find a monster yield pheno.
> 
> I've seen plenty of huge AK donky dicks but then again depending on what you ferts you use you can get donkey dicks out of pretty much any commercial strain. Even sativa doms will get golfball density rather than big colas.


sounds good to me. thats another thing i wanted to kno.. ferts, what do u guys tend to use and at what stage?
iv been growing in coco using canna a and b from about 2 weeks and all the way thru veg. then switch to canna pk13/14 through flowering and eventualy stoping and using canna boost for the last 2 weeks of buding this sound about right,or is there better methods


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/468316-world-seeds-space.html have a look here mate. I'm sure it's about 5 pages from the end, you'll get the info


ty mate, yeah it looks nice. there is to much to fucking choose from  lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

That's some 10 mins yorkie lol
Aye there is badgers, it's a head numbing trying to choose lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Easy geez. U cummin over today,?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye that will be some killer dank mate, here doc when was the last time you heard from Scotty? He's not been on for near 3 weeks. Hope he's ok


not heard from him in a while hes not been updating his thread?and badger fucker lol church think ill try it soon also


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Dura highly recommends the church also ghs' s klashnakova is ment to be a really good strain.
That's what I'm saying doc, he's usually on the ball with the updates. Hope alls cool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sounds good to me. thats another thing i wanted to kno.. ferts, what do u guys tend to use and at what stage?
> iv been growing in coco using canna a and b from about 2 weeks and all the way thru veg. then switch to canna pk13/14 through flowering and eventualy stoping and using canna boost for the last 2 weeks of buding this sound about right,or is there better methods


I can't really comment on recommended regime's because I'm the black sheep but there are far better methods.

I use nutes as separate ingredients and feed the plants what they need, when.

I flower with the raw salts that nute company's make their products out of, i used to copy/replicate commercial recipes but eventually realised that they're simply not strong enough or in the correct NPK ratios to get the same results that I can using separate chems.

That and the fact that raw salts cost pennies compared to watered down commercial nutes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> That's some 10 mins yorkie lol


I'm taking the bucket up now, was PH'ing. lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Easy geez. U cummin over today,?


Aye, watering this, getting changed and setting off.


----------



## cues (Dec 20, 2012)

spooningbadgers said:


> sounds good to me. thats another thing i wanted to kno.. ferts, what do u guys tend to use and at what stage?
> iv been growing in coco using canna a and b from about 2 weeks and all the way thru veg. then switch to canna pk13/14 through flowering and eventualy stoping and using canna boost for the last 2 weeks of buding this sound about right,or is there better methods


No, PK 13/14 only has a 2 week window and is just an additive. You should be using flores for flower. Personally, I don't bother with any additives. I just use a/b vega and flores (in hydro) and hit .75 GPW.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, watering this, getting changed and setting off.


orite cushty man i just got out of bed meself,, so shower wank and shave for me!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't really comment on recommended regime's because I'm the black sheep but there are far better methods.
> 
> I use nutes as separate ingredients and feed the plants what they need, when.
> 
> ...


Yorkie the mad scientist lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

you mean taking off all your yellow leafs lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> you mean taking off all your yellow leafs lol


Oooo that's fighting talk, he won't like that one bit pmsl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yorkie the mad scientist lol


https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog9495-home-made-hammerhead-pk-9.html

I can make pretty much make Canna's entire line apart from enzyme stuff and shit, Advanced Nutrients have been nothing but mixed salt solutions from day one.

Big Mike started off as a lawn man.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Yip that link has reinforced my last statement lol. Clever guy!
See the bio bizz 50/50 mix, do you just add that to the raw material Mix?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yip that link has reinforced my last statement lol. Clever guy!


na hes just good with google!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Yip that link has reinforced my last statement lol. Clever guy!


It helps when the ingredients are listed on the bottles, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> See the bio bizz 50/50 mix, do you just add that to the raw material Mix?


I'm not sure what you mean by that, if you could rephrase it?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, I still wouldn't think to have a go at making them. That tria stuff is enough chemistry for me lol. You wrote to add bio bloom and top max at 50/50, does that then get added to the mix you make with the salts, in the same bottle? Is that easier to understand lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Do you add the 50/50 bio bizz mix to the raw mix?


I use BioBizz 'Bio Bloom' (2-6-3.5) for clones/seedlings.

BioBizz 'Bio Grow' (4-3-6) for veg.

Epsom Salts for Magnesium.

Canna Calcium (15% solution).

Canna Trace Element mix.

And I flower with....

Mono-Potassium Phosphate (0-52-34)
Potassium Sulphate (0-0-50)

......in varying amounts at precise stages.


When I feed I make a bucket of solution up from these ingredients depending on what the plant needs and what stage it is at.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

When I'm back up and running may I request a feeding plan from you? I'm gonna buy all the ingredients and that triacontanol after Xmas. I'd like to try out your regime.
Lol I misunderstood the first part of the blog


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> When I'm back up and running may I request a feeding plan from you? I'm gonna buy all the ingredients and that triacontanol after Xmas. I'd like to try out your regime.
> Lol I misunderstood the first part of the blog


Well the regime changes with strain, it depends on how your plant grows through it's stages as to what you feed and when.

I can give you a rough guide based on good yielding 8 weeker, you could then tailor it to fit the strain yourself based on personal observations of the plants performance.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Sound that's kinda what I ment, how much to feed/when and when to increase. It's crazy that you can make the same nutes for a fraction of the price. Has ic3 got tria for his next run?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 20, 2012)

why the bloom with clones seedlings?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> why the bloom with clones seedlings?


Because of it's higher Phosphorus content for strong root growth early on, the veg nute has too much Nitrogen and not enough Phosphorus for that.

From next time I'll be using just a separate Phosphorus solution for that job.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Doc when your next crop comes off gis a shout and I'll give some a good home, for the right price of course lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Right.......paper suit and rubber gloves time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

There's no fucking about at this firm........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

thought ud already chopped yorkie/?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thought ud already chopped yorkie/?


Just the little pheno that finished surprisingly early.

The big purp is getting another few days and my other one looks like it has another 3 weeks left in it!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful that yorky buds close up look just like the 9day veg lemon I did apart from the colour of coarse....what's the smell like mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 20, 2012)

*happy xmass all, any one know when BB will have any dog seeds in stock ? itching to make a start , cheers all*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Beautiful that yorky buds close up look just like the 9day veg lemon I did apart from the colour of coarse....what's the smell like mate?


The first edge of a good sniff starts with ripe cherrys then just after half way a peppery/chilli overtone comes through.

I scrumped a healthy bit last week and so far it tastes a lot like it smells.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> *happy xmass all, any one know when BB will have any dog seeds in stock ? itching to make a start , cheers all*


january he says


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> january he says


ok ,cheers IC3, i will just keep checking BB'S site.

THIS IS WHAT I GOT GOING ON AT THE MO, BIT OF A MIX I KNOW ! sorry caps ! ,all in 10l air pots, coco, full hesi nute range & some plant magic cal mag plus, which i find is doing wonders in coco. 

serious seeds white russian

bomb seeds cluster bomb

dinafem blue widow

world of seeds afghan kush x white widow

world of seeds mazar kush

g13 labs sour jack

g13 labs blueberry gum

barneys farm vanilla kush


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no fucking about at this firm........
> 
> View attachment 2449696View attachment 2449697
> 
> ...


nice ounce or two of that for the new year yorkie lol!

looks bangin m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

yeh id love to get me hands on a dog cut to be honest,, i fucking hate beans..

whats time u thinking of cummin yorkie? u dont wanna leave it to late,,,,,,,,,,,,,again, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh id love to get me hands on a dog cut to be honest,, i fucking hate beans..
> 
> whats time u thinking of cummin yorkie? u dont wanna leave it to late,,,,,,,,,,,,,again, lol


i don't mind beans at all the only problem I had was when grown in numbers there's too many differences between them all, height bein the main problem whereas clones all stay pretty much the same.....well nearly IMO,

IMO needs put in most things when yorkies about or he's jut goin bust my ass and tell me I'm wrong lol!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whats time u thinking of cummin yorkie? u dont wanna leave it to late,,,,,,,,,,,,,again, lol


Going for the bus in about 20 mins after a smoke, after catching the bus I'll be an hour or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> nice ounce or two of that for the new year yorkie lol!
> 
> looks bangin m8


To be honest I could have done her better. 

She's gone thirsty, she's been too big to PH properly since week 3 (so I haven't bothered and can see the difference), I cut the Nitrogen a little too early and I singed her a touch mid flower after an error of judgement but it turns out she can take it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

if anyone expects any sence of sambo after tomorrow for a day or so DONT,, the lads gunna be FUUUCKED up

lol


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 20, 2012)

you all know the vun pound fish song don't you ?..... i deliver into all the London markets, 


there's[video=youtube;ETSl8gWsFZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETSl8gWsFZ0[/video] some funny fuckers there !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

fukin pakis,, cant be doin with em.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

That song does my nut right in!!!!! Funny tho


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin pakis,, cant be doin with em.


lol, its ok for you, that's all i deal with ! night after night ! i deliver pallets of eggs all over London to them !


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 20, 2012)

@ yorkie if you could have done better you need to teach me a thing or 2. my best efforts havent come close to what that looks like lol.

have any of you used that dutch master liquid light? its supposed to help the plant make better use of the light its got. it says it turns a 600w into 1000w. the 1 or 2 reviews ive read say good things about it. if im allowed to have a next grow i might get a bottle of it


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

Never heard of that stuff, but you've caught my attention with the description


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> lol, its ok for you, that's all i deal with ! night after night ! i deliver pallets of eggs all over London to them !


lol that reminds me i must buya pallet of eggs for the crimbo period,



mrt1980 said:


> @ yorkie if you could have done better you need to teach me a thing or 2. my best efforts havent come close to what that looks like lol.
> 
> have any of you used that dutch master liquid light? its supposed to help the plant make better use of the light its got. it says it turns a 600w into 1000w. the 1 or 2 reviews ive read say good things about it. if im allowed to have a next grow i might get a bottle of it


dont matter what it looks like, could be the rpettiest plant in the world but if its shit,, its shit!"

cant see a nute making 600 into a 1k giz a link to buy the stiff


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DUTCH-MASTER-LIQUID-LIGHT-1L-FOILAR-SPRAY-HYDROPONICS-/110803020503?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19cc5fead7

that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

reading sum reviews on the ducth maters light and aparntly its all university tested stuff? so cant be bad but all im seeing is good reviews,, for 20 qwid? hell il give it a go il order sum after xmas,, a welcome addition to my feed shelf!


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

At least it's a product that's been tested properly instead of company hype


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah thats the stuff. ive been looking into thier reverse and came across that. one of the reviews i read said it was more like turning a 400 into a 450 but i cant see them noticing a difference with the extra 50w lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

well at a gramme a watt,, a extra 50 is a touch!!

il get sum for my grow in new yr and give it a shot,, never foiler fed before so bets buy a mist sqwirter


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm gonna buy a bottle too in the new year, while I ain't growing I'm gonna get all the stuff I want for when I'm up and running again


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 20, 2012)

it says to use it with this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dutch-Master-Saturator-1L-/110985975624?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item19d7479748 
the bloke that said it only upped it by 50w only used it at half strength too

i got a Q that yorkie will probably know the answer to. it says not to use the foliar feeding in late flower because of mold but if i mist the lower stems, would it absorb the same sort of way in the stem as it does in the leaves? i dont mind losing a bit of the effect as long as it does something. if it does give you extra light power i wouldnt want to stop using it in late flower because thats when it should have the best effect


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2012)

how we all doing then peoples?


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> how we all doing then peoples-fj?


Is this the Peoples Front Of Judea's thread then?

Hows you china?

brb, off for a smoke...


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Is this the Peoples Front Of Judea's thread then?
> 
> Hows you china?
> 
> brb, off for a smoke...


lol

im not too bad m8 at war with missus once again so at me flat most nights n obviously drinking too much lol got some lovely pyschosis the other day way too strong to smoke when ya drinking thought it would be a good idea to have a joint last night when i has pissed it wasnt a good idea lol ended up a case of spewing or passin out lol so i passed bout 9pm lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

I always use to spew when I had been drinking then had a smoke. I need to start with both at the same time and then I am okay...unless I am on some sort of super mario type journey.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2012)

DST said:


> I always use to spew when I had been drinking then had a smoke. I need to start with both at the same time and then I am okay...unless I am on some sort of super mario type journey.


same here D if the puffs good and im pissed deffo gonna spew lol 

you all set for xmas then m8? I got all me prezzies sorted a month ago thank fuck, theres a big shopping center close to me and its manic now, panic attack jobby if ya had a few spliffs and gotta go in there lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

thankfully it's just me and mrs d for xmas so sexy slinky underwear has been bought, so I am set......

........not sure what to get her yet though.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 20, 2012)

I love lamp


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Open source geek, lol.


mantiszn said:


> I love lamp


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2012)

DST said:


> thankfully it's just me and mrs d for xmas so sexy slinky underwear has been bought, so I am set......
> 
> ........not sure what to get her yet though.


ya lucky fucker ur be getting ya end away n chilling on xmas day, whilst im running around cooking n lookinf after sprogs whilst barely having a chance to get outside for a joint, not jealous at all m8 lmao



mantiszn said:


> I love lamp


??? u had a defqon lolol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ya lucky fucker ur be getting ya end away n chilling on xmas day,


that's not too much to ask santa is it?

normally stuck at ma maws with paperthin walls, squeeky bed and paranoid wife....oh, not to mention being at home with my stash jars

we have got people coming round some days, so I'll be cooking plenty.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

yeh wer all sorted too, spent a rake in iceland yesterday and summor today, just got to get the last minute shit,meat,bread,eggs,, all that kinda shit, then wer ready!! let the weight increase commence!, suprised me cupboards aint cummin of the wall,, and the wifes hapier now too thank fook couldnt be doingw ith a friction xmas,

but saying that wat was the point? workds ending tomorrow, AAARRGHH


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh wer all sorted too, spent a rake in iceland yesterday and summor today, just got to get the last minute shit,meat,bread,eggs,, all that kinda shit, then wer ready!! let the weight increase commence!, suprised me cupboards aint cummin of the wall,, and the wifes hapier now too thank fook couldnt be doingw ith a friction xmas,
> 
> but saying that wat was the point? workds ending tomorrow, AAARRGHH


Ok for some I've just been paid £300 to cover Xmas n last me til end of Jan ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Ok for some I've just been paid £300 to cover Xmas n last me til end of Jan ffs


 not including the television we spent 2.1k on xmas in food and presenets, the tele was ontop so if u inclue that 2.8k,, fucking madness,


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not including the television we spent 2.1k on xmas in food and presenets, the tele was ontop so if u inclue that 2.8k,, fucking madness,


Were gna have bout 40 to spend on baby presents( nothing bought at all so far) n 100 ish bills gotta be paid then food shopping so will be lucky if I can even afford a deal bag after everything's paid then I've still gotta try n find money to get us thru til end of Jan from somewhere


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Were gna have bout 40 to spend on baby presents( nothing bought at all so far) n 100 ish bills gotta be paid then food shopping so will be lucky if I can even afford a deal bag after everything's paid then I've still gotta try n find money to get us thru til end of Jan from somewhere


fucking hell man,, times that hard? mate if i had summet here id sort u out,, i really would,, but im on the estate bags myself, fucking scandalous,, dunno wat to say  i know wat ur saying and im feeling ya man. times are at ther hardest rite about now,


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 20, 2012)

Where the fuck did that pic come from ffs?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 20, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking hell man,, times that hard? mate if i had summet here id sort u out,, i really would,, but im on the estate bags myself, fucking scandalous,, dunno wat to say  i know wat ur saying and im feeling ya man. times are at ther hardest rite about now,


Yup unfortunately so mate n don't be silly, don't expect anyone to have to bail us out lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Were gna have bout 40 to spend on baby presents( nothing bought at all so far) n 100 ish bills gotta be paid then food shopping so will be lucky if I can even afford a deal bag after everything's paid then I've still gotta try n find money to get us thru til end of Jan from somewhere


Dosent sound good m8, hope things sort themselves out and u got more luck in the new year, on another note.....can u imagine ic3's misses gettin pregnant and having a black baby lmao..a paki!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;07Ka9T7ech0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Ka9T7ech0[/video]

sorry fucking dun it again! was ordering a dominos at the time too, thought id just lay back n relax n bam snooozeroo fuck im getting old lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

morning peoples


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Morning. I was giving it big Z's by 10:30 on the couch last night...probably the bottle of rioja and countless bongos, fukkin bunch of lightweights around here eh! lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

think im getting old thats my excuse anywaylol have passed out after drinking then having a joint the last 2 nights.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 21, 2012)

morning mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 21, 2012)

that would have done my head in. waking up hungry and seeing it was too late to finish the domino's order lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 21, 2012)

there is always somthing open for somthing to eat,that liquid light stuff looks good


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> that would have done my head in. waking up hungry and seeing it was too late to finish the domino's order lmao


That's not even the best of it! Dominos deliver up to 5am here, so 1.30am I order online sit there watching that thing where it shows you what stage its at lol

By 3am and the fucking online thing saying its been delivered! I got some1 to ring em cause didn't have any credit on me fne, they put em on hold for 10mins then came back and said the total wrong address after telling em don't bother its too late now the cunt put the fone down on em lol

3.30am I'm about to get me snooze on and knock on the door its dominos with me order I just told em too late now I fucking ordered 2hrs ago! And just shut the door.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

fuking paki baby indeed!! il be having less, thats deformation of character that is..







did they turn up sambo?

saem,, na if i had a rake of weed course id hook u up,, but i dont im afraid 

how is everyone>? i bee up since,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,6AM!! lol then patient transport turne up so had to go hossy to get me leg checked out,, fuking horrible place.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> lol, its ok for you, that's all i deal with ! night after night ! i deliver pallets of eggs all over London to them !


You should try living Bradford!


----------



## cues (Dec 21, 2012)

After I got mugged in Bradford the police officer asked if I could give a description of the assailant.

"I can give a very accurate description," I replied, as he opened his notebook. "He was a white youth aged between...."

"That's OK sir," he said, closing his book. "We're well acquainted with the lad in question."


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> i got a Q that yorkie will probably know the answer to. it says not to use the foliar feeding in late flower because of mold but if i mist the lower stems, would it absorb the same sort of way in the stem as it does in the leaves?


It will but not as much or as quickly.

It is fine to mist in late flower if your RH is low enough, if you can keep your RH @ 50% or lower while the plant is wet you'll never get mold.

For mold spores to grow they need warmth, humidity and a food source. Take any one of those away and mold is fucked.


----------



## cues (Dec 21, 2012)

Today was weird. In ASDA everywhere I turned there were people on the ground, bleeding from the head and face.
I would have stopped to help but there was nowhere to put my ladder down.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

cues said:


> Today was weird. In ASDA everywhere I turned there were people on the ground, bleeding from the head and face.
> I would have stopped to help but there was nowhere to put my ladder down.


oh the mans full of jokes this morning


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 21, 2012)

just opened the door to TV licensing, let him talk for a minute or so then just closed the door n locked it, he didnt look too happy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> just opened the door to TV licensing, let him talk for a minute or so then just closed the door n locked it, he didnt look too happy lol


yeh slong as they dont see a tv running they cant do shit,,parantly,, cunts at this time of yr too

[video=youtube;xIBtl5P1EZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIBtl5P1EZw[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 21, 2012)

Well just got my letter from the cps through the door... £200 fine for that bust fucking result!!!!!! That's made my day so it has lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> there is always somthing open for somthing to eat,that liquid light stuff looks good


it looks too good to be true tho. i was supprised that no one here used it if it works as good as it says. hopefully some one will get some and say if its any good before i can sort out my next grow. i just got the misses some perfume and those 50 shades of grey books so that should sweeten her up a bit lol



newuserlol said:


> That's not even the best of it! Dominos deliver up to 5am here, so 1.30am I order online sit there watching that thing where it shows you what stage its at lol
> 
> By 3am and the fucking online thing saying its been delivered! I got some1 to ring em cause didn't have any credit on me fne, they put em on hold for 10mins then came back and said the total wrong address after telling em don't bother its too late now the cunt put the fone down on em lol
> 
> 3.30am I'm about to get me snooze on and knock on the door its dominos with me order I just told em too late now I fucking ordered 2hrs ago! And just shut the door.


i would have just had it. i ordered a chinese before and that took over 2 hours to get here, they said the delivery bloke had a crash and they had to send another car out with a new order. im just a hungry cunt, since i read you post ive been fancying a large meteor off them


The Yorkshireman said:


> It will but not as much or as quickly.
> 
> It is fine to mist in late flower if your RH is low enough, if you can keep your RH @ 50% or lower while the plant is wet you'll never get mold.
> 
> For mold spores to grow they need warmth, humidity and a food source. Take any one of those away and mold is fucked.


cheers mate. i got a dehumidifier here so ill put that on and check the RH. have you heared anything about that liquid light?


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

just dropped 250 on a new lock, 5 break ins in my area in the last week.....2 large Surinnam chaps by all accounts. Bold as brass, during the day, just smashing the lock cylinders in with screw drivers and hauling them out (shitty builder put shitty locks in). One women and her kid where in and heard a noise, didn't think it was anything, went to the front door and found a screwdriver lodged in the lock Reminds me of my mate in Glasgow, came back to find his car broken into with a knife stuck in the key and a post it note on it saying "new door key", lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> just opened the door to TV licensing, let him talk for a minute or so then just closed the door n locked it, he didnt look too happy lol


i had 1 of my mates going before on the phone pretending to be the tv licence bloke. he was nearly crying when i asked for a list of his stuff because i was going to reposes it. turned out the dull fucker had a tv licence all along but he was too off it to remember lmao

i just got back from doing the xmas shop. what a fucking head fucking thing to have to do. i had people bumping into me with trollies, other cunts just stood there looking like muppets when i was trying to pass. if i wasnt such a pussy i would have kicked fuck out of some of them lmao


----------



## cues (Dec 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> just opened the door to TV licensing, let him talk for a minute or so then just closed the door n locked it, he didnt look too happy lol


I couldnt believe the grief I got from them in my last house. Despite inviting them in several times and showing them around, they didn't seem able to grasp the concept that I didn't own a TV.
You can write to them removing their 'implied right of access' which means they can't even knock on your door or walk up your path any more.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 21, 2012)

cues said:


> I couldnt believe the grief I got from them in my last house. Despite inviting them in several times and showing them around, they didn't seem able to grasp the concept that I didn't own a TV.
> You can write to them removing their 'implied right of access' which means they can't even knock on your door or walk up your path any more.


yup either gonna do that or go online and register for a Tv licence in the name of the fucking nigerian cunt that owns this place n let it fall to pieces an refuses to fix it lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 21, 2012)

cues said:


> I couldnt believe the grief I got from them in my last house. Despite inviting them in several times and showing them around, they didn't seem able to grasp the concept that I didn't own a TV.
> You can write to them removing their 'implied right of access' which means they can't even knock on your door or walk up your path any more.


can you do 1 of those letter to talk talk canvasers? i swear if i had a gun id shoot the fuckers. i had another bloke here asking for money to save dogs, when i said no he gave me a stinking look and asked why i hates dogs


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

Mg u need to clear some of your inbox.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 21, 2012)

mrt1980 said:


> can you do 1 of those letter to talk talk canvasers? i swear if i had a gun id shoot the fuckers. i had another bloke here asking for money to save dogs, when i said no he gave me a stinking look and asked why i hates dogs


Yup you can do it to any company or organisation you dont want attending your property ( except emergency services, royal mail etc)

Look up online " removal of implied rights of access" and theres plenty of videos and guides to show you how to do it


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 21, 2012)

week 6 ish and time has stood stil lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 21, 2012)

Is the one in the front the exo? It's got a slight purple tint to the underside of the leafs eh


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Mg u need to clear some of your inbox.


Cleared m8


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 21, 2012)

Found this about the DM liquid light. There's a guy on the forum that loves the stuff ... http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CGAQFjAH&url=http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-supply-product-reviews/105559-dutch-masters-liquid-light-review.html&ei=LG7UULEy8M_QBZulgbAG&usg=AFQjCNHeJcG8CU4L8slX0doeJvrpuzTV1w&sig2=OVJw5f-YB8UECVTgTEu56Q


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 21, 2012)

fucking 3 joints out a g for a tenner rarrrrr


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> fucking 3 joints out a g for a tenner rarrrrr


Should be happy with a tenner a g, as for the three joints, stop puttin so much in lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 21, 2012)

i would say 5 at a ush but you know.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> i would say 5 at a ush but you know.....


Thinking back when I was paying for it I def put a lot less in me j's. nowadays I'd say I put twice that in lol, sure it's mine ain't it


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 21, 2012)

fuck me ppl dont half take the piss these days, txting round for some mdma for over xmas an ppl are saying .4-.7 for a £40 GRAM deal, i had to laugh as they obviously dont get the concept of the word GRAM lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

lol yeh round here i bought a eigth the otherday,, he comes and i say nice one for the teenth and he started getting all pissey saying its a henry i ask how much does it weigh,he said that dont matter its stil a 15 qwid henry (it weighed 1.4) so yeh lol fucknuggets they are pisses me of a henry is 3,5 the last time i checked?
fucking mongoles


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Fukkin liberty ice, so now a Henry relates to something costing 15, that don't wash. You must have thought you were on a winner, someone telling you it was 15 a henry, 1.4 isn't even a 16th.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Fukkin liberty ice, so now a Henry relates to something costing 15, that don't wash. You must have thought you were on a winner, someone telling you it was 15 a henry, 1.4 isn't even a 16th.


i know mate,, he does 1.7 for 20 and must be .8 or sum shit for a cockle, pure liberty, he does get all rather defensive tho wen i menton his weight,, but he did just pay 220 for the weed whcich does have a perfumey taste wen your smoking it but not wen u smell the bud! fucked lol.. 220 for shite and then they moan wen i ask 160's for grade coz they say its too heavy like wtf?

my god u get sum muppets

DST i been asking about the DOG seems it has a herie problem? u managed to stabalise it yet buddy?


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

It was even like that back in the 80's, some cheeky fuckers done 9 8ths to the oz, and 1 knob use to ask 16 for an 8th, Ffs, people been taking liberties since the dawn of man, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

DST said:


> It was even like that back in the 80's, some cheeky fuckers done 9 8ths to the oz, and 1 knob use to ask 16 for an 8th, Ffs, people been taking liberties since the dawn of man, lol.


a bar was menna be 9 and a q? yeh thats rite coz works out better buying 2 halfs at 4 ana 3/4 if remember rightly?


fuicking liberties,, i blame the pakis, putting weed pricesu p,, no way can it have ben a white man who first asked 2 and above for ther ounces? or maybe it was smabo/ lol


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

lol, def that cunt sambo, he was behind it all, mwahahahahaha, him.and his big fat furry pussy, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

i remember 6-7yr ago getting stinky stink skunk 120s, 65 a half, 1000 a bar but thank fuck all that soon changed and nowdays people are happy n fucking gratefull to get high grade, DRY and proper for 240s! `

no wonder i got a complex with u lot bullying me lmao


----------



## cues (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup, it's all BS. It's like people have forgotten what an 8th actually is and now it's become another word for a gram. I recently worked out that it costs me about £15 an ounce to grow, all in. That includes electric, nutes, bulb replacement, pH testing and pH down etc. That's less than £2 for a genuine 8th. Screw dealers.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

had a touch today on the roulette, put 45 in walked out with 117 thank god am skint as fuck.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

wasnt the world spose to end today at 11.11am fuck i missed it!!! lolol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> wasnt the world spose to end today at 11.11am fuck i missed it!!! lolol


God damn Sam, when is your place gonna fuckin fall into the ocean already...? One less fat, lazy, white cunt.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

Beansly said:


> God damn Sam, when is your place gonna fuckin fall into the ocean already...? One less fat, lazy, white cunt.


fuck off and go eat some beans ya mexican immigrant lol

hows ya doing anyway m8? u good?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off and go eat some beans ya mexican immigrant lol
> 
> hows ya doing anyway m8? u good?


I'm alright man, just trying to survive this fucking Christmas business. I'm more upset about that than the damn so-called Mayan apocalypse! Humbug!

You sound chipper. What's up with that? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I'm alright man, just trying to survive this fucking Christmas business. I'm more upset about that than the damn so-called Mayan apocalypse! Humbug!
> 
> You sound chipper. What's up with that? lol


i was lucky beans had a cropped a month before xmas got all the prezzies and shit then, aint been to no shops for ages fuck that! too busy just the thougth of going gives me a panic attack lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 21, 2012)

In all seriousness though, I hope nothing happens to you and yours.

Losing that Cheese mother would truly be a tragedy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

so the mayanoise guys wer wong,, who next is syaing the worlds ending? mother shipton, if her bridge falls, but they scoffolded it up so that wont happen (no shit)
who else has predicted the worlds end?



newuserlol said:


> i was lucky beans had a cropped a month before xmas got all the prezzies and shit then, aint been to no shops for ages fuck that! too busy just the thougth of going gives me a panic attack lol


i did the same,, bowt 3-4 weeks ago i did mine,, glad i got the xmas prezzies done, ffs less stress


----------



## Beansly (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i was lucky beans had a cropped a month before xmas got all the prezzies and shit then, aint been to no shops for ages fuck that! too busy just the thougth of going gives me a panic attack lol


Ah that's good man. I like hearing that my online pals are doing well. I hope it stays with ya in the new year my friend.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 21, 2012)

Well there was Y2k....
Also there was Heaven's Gate. Check this guy out. 40 seconds is his doomsday...uh.....prophecy...
[video=youtube;AqSZhwu1Rwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqSZhwu1Rwo[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the mayanoise guys wer wong,, who next is syaing the worlds ending? mother shipton, if her bridge falls, but they scoffolded it up so that wont happen (no shit)
> who else has predicted the worlds end?
> 
> 
> ...


I predict the world will end, one day when our star goes supernova and turns into a Red Giant, engulfing half of our solar system.

When will this happen? In about 2.4million years... Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerp


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> When will this happen? In about 2.4million years... Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerp


best set my alarm then... is that a tuesday or w thursday?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

just had 18oz of sirloin, pot salad, coleslaw, asparagus n jack pot fuck it went down a treat, gotta admit it was a bloody taste sensation lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> just had 18oz of sirloin, pot salad, coleslaw, asparagus n jack pot fuck it went down a treat, gotta admit it was a bloody taste sensation lol


u fat cunt!

i just got sum chicken with chps n spaggetti hoop,ss this infection i gots kicking my arse!! i hate been poorly ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

Friday filth.

The 0.01% that Domestos can't clean......

View attachment 2450882
View attachment 2450883

View attachment 2450886
View attachment 2450887
View attachment 2450889

View attachment 2450890
View attachment 2450891


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice one Yorkie.

Me and the wife just got called Cancer Victims by some sick Moroccan dudes, fukkin little knob jockeys. The Dutch got some wierd ways of abusing you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

Is that the best they've got, kids?


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

It's laughable lad, I see them all the time, it's just constant threats and abuse to people.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

Chav culture seems to be universal these days, I can spot the similar sort when I go to Poland.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

geezer i know,, a old due 50+constantly talks shit,lies and lies, anyhows about a month bak lied saying hes got cancer and was syaing that within 24 hrs the doc had sent him to hossy and had a biopsy done,results bak and in kemo,,, wtf all in 24 hrs? lol
so anyways 2 days later the dude collapses gets taken to hossy ONLY GOT LIVER AND KIDNEY FAILURE,,AHAHAHAHA............... i call that KARMA!!

prik,lying about cancer,, wat a moron,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

fucking wankers! std vitcims the fucking lot of you! scummy cunting fucktards! il kill you all! that is after me snooze, fucking 3nights running now im defo getting old lol just woke up only layed back for a quick relax lol

*

it's just constant threats and abuse to people


lmao​


*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fucking waknkers! std vitcims the fucking lot of you! scummy cunting fucktards! il kill you all! that is after me snooze, fucking 3nights running now im defo getting old lol just woke up only layed back for a quick relax lol
> 
> *
> 
> ...


lol big baldy fat hed sambo all pissey coz royal mails fucked him AHAHAHA wankers eh sambo?


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

[youtube]Du0JDfaT4_w[/youtube]


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol big baldy fat hed sambo all pissey coz royal mails fucked him AHAHAHA wankers eh sambo?


yeah no joy ice, i got a strip of 300s tho this morning dunno if that had anything to do with me snooze lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2012)

evening jobby sniffers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

jobby weaker!

alreet fella, hows the dust settling?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Friday filth.
> 
> The 0.01% that Domestos can't clean......
> 
> ...


looks the part for sure. not far off at all. any more juicy macro's of the trichs?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jobby weaker!
> 
> alreet fella, hows the dust settling?


all quiet on the western front mate, fuckin totally skint though. that was sumwhere around 2 and a half grand i lost, fuckin destroyed my chrimbo. had enuff to get the kids there prezzies but thats it. ah well shit happens, its the risk we take.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

as long as the kids stuffs covered eh. and aye occupational hazard i guess.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

sambo,, considering u takea full strip of the 300's i very much agree that thats whats helped u sleep,, u mong! shoudl be orite for tommoz, ive got tracking ect in me wallet so its all good,, im waiting on a ebay parcel posted monday so its no suprise spec since i posted at 4.40pm


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah could be that ice lol

15mg of zoplicone n 100mg of amiltryptaline and im gonna be back asleep, i find u need something on top of the zoppies cause wake up too early otherwise, they are a very short lasting sleeping tab.

am just watching V the old 1 from 1983 fucking qaulity viewing seen it loads of times but still love it, did watch the new V 2009 but they just scrapped it after 2 seasons wankers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

fucking hell sambo, you'll be on the fucking morgue slab afore long gannin on like that. a double dose of zoppas after a skinful and you're seriously at respiratory failure. amytrips on top haha only when i've had a boatload of the marching powder.... 

you should really have 3 nights bad kip/ A tolerance break.


reet dad rant owa. i'm having a gin n tonic, a big spliff n another dibble at the madman.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

lol without them amilitrypatline on top i would struggle to sleep on 15mg and wake up after 4-5hrmax, aint boasting and its fuck all to be proud off but ill sometimes do 4 of them 30mg, they are a shit sleeping tab.

give me temazepam or mogadon anyday!

people been telling me ill be dead soon if i carry on the way i do for about 10yrs now lmao ive calmed down now m8 getting old carnt handle it any more and thats the truth especially the coke etc still love me downers tho and a good E now n then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

your a big boy you know the risks. if your in that bad a way to get to kip though the scripts a fuckin load cheaper than the zoppas elsewhere. i justuse the amytrips now haven't had a zoppa for ages.

you know i share you enthusiasm for the scripts/opiates but you've got to admit 3 days of cold turkey will save you a fucking fortune in tabs. amytrips aren't for sleeping anyway, they were originally antideprerssants and allsorts of shit, think they stop bed wetting or some shite?!


I'm likewise passed my raving roper days. do like to think i'm not on certain occasions


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your a big boy you know the risks. if your in that bad a way to get to kip though the scripts a fuckin load cheaper than the zoppas elsewhere. i justuse the amytrips now haven't had a zoppa for ages.
> 
> you know i share you enthusiasm for the scripts/opiates but you've got to admit 3 days of cold turkey will save you a fucking fortune in tabs. amytrips aren't for sleeping anyway, they were originally antideprerssants and allsorts of shit, think they stop bed wetting or some shite?!
> 
> ...



lol you no i love me script drugs and yeah also no the risks but lifes a risk hay, very true that Don bout the amytrips they are used for many different things my sister gets them to help with stomach pains.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

bang on with the amitrips don they are indeed for bed wetters (maybe why sambos on em) and anti depressants,, shit i got a cupbard ful of the horrid things,, force yasen to stay awake on them and u trip out ta fuk! i thought i had a snake in my bed,, freak out central lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bang on with the amitrips don they are indeed for bed wetters (maybe why sambos on em) and anti depressants,, shit i got a cupbard ful of the horrid things,, force yasen to stay awake on them and u trip out ta fuk! i thought i had a snake in my bed,, freak out central lol


freaked out on amytrips ya fucking lightweight behave your self lmao 

whatcha have a whole 25mg lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

man i'll tell ya's my lass went to he docs, for a pain she'd been having in her neck shoulder going on for like a year and they said that basically her brains synoptic pathway had become fused into 'pain' thats about as much as i understood of the doctor babble but basically they stuck her on 50ml a night to overwrite the pathways.

it's a crap antidepressant/sleeping tab but it treats loads of shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bang on with the amitrips don they are indeed for bed wetters (maybe why sambos on em) and anti depressants,, shit i got a cupbard ful of the horrid things,, force yasen to stay awake on them and u trip out ta fuk! i thought i had a snake in my bed,, freak out central lol


honestly the worst hallucinations you'll have are from sleep deprivation, not acid nor owt else


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> honestly the worst hallucinations you'll have are from sleep deprivation, not acid nor owt else


how many days in was ya Don? done 72+ a few times and things get abit fucked up then dont no how them meth heads can go wks!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

longest stint i've done was about 5 days ish. by which point the radiator wouldn't stop still and I was terrified of the milkman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

though in all honesty i may have had a sleep awake if you know what i mean.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah m8 i do, but 5 day ish i can imaginne shit getting very fucked up, i remember some of my 3 day stints and that was bad enough, sleep deprevation fucks ya up big time lol


----------



## cues (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a snake in your bed. I love mine sleeping with me.
No punchline. I have 2 gorgeous pythons!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

i've probably done no where near 5 days but i have done one week to the next on a half dozen hours which may as well be nowt, blink and you missed it lol. 

these days of a friday night i'm sat chatting bollocks on riu to you lot! got some really nice mdma today. almost amethyst in colour. clean cut through fuckedness.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2012)

i did 4 days on speed....not fucking pleasant.....was full on tripping with a sledgehammer migraine. slept for about 3 days after it. never ever ever again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

it's that moment you realise you'd swap near anything to not feel how you do. 

bobba phet come downs are the worst. E's i love a come down almost as much as the up, sitting about stoned watching shite films waiting on the chinkeys opening lmao. providing you've not chained all the reefer high as a kite the neet before.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

Rocky 3 on the box, hulk Hogan about to get a hiding


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2012)

all i do on comedowns is wank....christ i cant leave the fuckin thing in peace....think my record was about 18 in one day....poor fucker had a head on it like a november cabbage


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

rite i want sum technics lego!! fuk me i forgot how cool that shit is,, working pistons and drive shaftas and everything,, fuk buying the paks tho 100+ il buy the mixed randoms for 20 qwid a kilo lol

anyone else reember the technics

could never handle the pill cumdowns,, thats how i got on the gear, mint having atoot with the e cumdowns,, anyways im off to watch rocky,. or maybe taken 2 or dredd? hmm


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 21, 2012)

theres loads of doomsday documentrys on sky lol gets ya thinking tho, im gonna start prepping lmao buying extra beans at shopping deffo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres loads of doomsday documentrys on sky lol gets ya thinking tho, im gonna start prepping lmao buying extra beans at shopping deffo.


do wat the yanks do,, fucking bomb shelter in the yard,, doomsday preppers ther called,, stock up on weapons and ammo,food, all that shit, u can even buy nuclear falout shelters prebuilt.
http://www.nbcfalloutshelters.com/







even a rpice sambo can afford!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

You could sink a shipping container ne bother, jcb for the day, set of steps to the door out of concrete.

seen a vid about it a while back but the guy used it to keep his wine in ffs


----------



## dura72 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You could sink a shipping container ne bother, jcb for the day, set of steps to the door out of concrete.
> 
> seen a vid about it a while back but the guy used it to keep his wine in ffs



the cops found two of those containers over by bills way a cpl o years ago, full on grows in them. buried near an old building site. fuckin very smart set up. never heard of anyone gettin busted for it either.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seen a vid about it a while back but the guy used it to keep his wine in ffs


lol yeh such a waste... think of the weed u could grow in one of them badboys,, hey is it rite u can grow in one of those sheds with the thick cement roofs with the gravel in? u know the old council type


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any more juicy macro's of the trichs?


The little LED light on my scope has packed in, lol.

It's only right to get some showstoppers come chop time though, I'll find a workaround.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

Aye just fairyairways it up to me and ill take some snaps for you 

no bother fella


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's only right to get some showstoppers come chop time though, I'll find a reacharound.


reacharound? u dirty DIRTY man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

dura72 said:


> all i do on comedowns is wank....christ i cant leave the fuckin thing in peace....think my record was about 18 in one day....poor fucker had a head on it like a november cabbage


Lol, well if we're sharing.

Back in the day when I was into shooting whizz I would sit on the bathroom floor, back to the door with no kecks on (convenient, everything at hand position if your into that kind of thing). 

I'd shoot the shot and blast off a super fast wank, if it was good gear I could time it spot on and cum as the hit peaked.


----------



## cues (Dec 21, 2012)

Always made mine shrink. Never forget a mate at a party having his first snort then after going to the loo asking me 'does it make your willy tiny?'
'What?' I said, 'Never heard of that'
I wish I had a photo of the look on his face!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 21, 2012)

Oooh fuck snorting it, tastes like battery acid and earwax.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Lazy bastards.


----------



## cues (Dec 22, 2012)

Smoking the old amphet sulphate was worse. Tastes like burning car tyres.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 22, 2012)

dura72 said:


> all quiet on the western front mate, fuckin totally skint though. that was sumwhere around 2 and a half grand i lost, fuckin destroyed my chrimbo. had enuff to get the kids there prezzies but thats it. ah well shit happens, its the risk we take.


what happened out of interest?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

cues said:


> Smoking the old amphet sulphate was worse. Tastes like burning car tyres.


Lmao. I see you're another one who went through stages of trying to smoke anything!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> what happened out of interest?


He got the big red key to his door, 7 plants ready for chop I think he said.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He got the big red key to his door, 7 plants ready for chop I think he said.


fuck me another one ffs?

ignore me actually i already knew about this, still waking up lol had some lemon amnesia last night and it certainly does what it says on the tim lol, 1st smoke in a fortnight lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He got the big red key to his door, 7 plants ready for chop I think he said.


That was a week or two ago was it yorkie? It's not more recent like a few days is it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> That was a week or two ago was it yorkie? It's not more recent like a few days is it?


Aye, about a week or 2 back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

fuk me the threads tunrered into a wanking debate!! so who cums first te guys with 4skin or the guys without? the race is on

lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Yorkie with an 1/8th of the 'Blitz' fuel in his arm cums first, standard. 

You've got skills when you can knock one out as fast as your heart can pump blood!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> what happened out of interest?


 i got busted mate. i was warned by a cpl of peeps that there was a noticeable smell but there was nowt i coulde do. 2 weeks ago today my door came at 10.20am. they took the lot, probably about £2500 worth, it was all ready for the chop. heartbraking.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 22, 2012)

yeah i remembered straight after i asked lol, had some lemon amnesia last night an it more than lived up to the title lol, still struggling with even the ,most basic tasks this morning lol oh wait fuck me its the afternoon when did that happen lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Sae did you manage to get hold of any Molly at a decent price?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sae did you manage to get hold of any Molly at a decent price?


not so far mate, best quote ive been given so far is £50 for full gram off decent, £40 for .8(slightly cut £50 stuff)

everyone else wants £40 for bout .6-.7 of what they admit is highly cut stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 22, 2012)

an no-one can get hold of pills whatsoever


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> not so far mate, best quote ive been given so far is £50 for full gram off decent, £40 for .8(slightly cut £50 stuff)
> 
> everyone else wants £40 for bout .6-.7 of what they admit is highly cut stuff


Why on earth would people say they sell molly and then cut it? Silly bastards should stick to selling fucking pub pills at 3 for 10!

50 notes for a G of pure is where it wants to be, I'm seriously thinking about getting a batch of molly and pills off the SR after xmas and knocking em out.

I reckon 50 a G for pure Molly or pukkas at 2 for 15 and see how it goes.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

I stuck a few pound on sr, used a m8s account, was goina get a few things for over Xmas, went to checkout and he forgot his withdrawal pin. So now have all them Bitcoins in the account and have to wait 7 days for the pin to reset. So that's the party pack fucked for Xmas


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> I stuck a few pound on sr, used a m8s account, was goina get a few things for over Xmas, went to checkout and he forgot his withdrawal pin. So now have all them Bitcoins in the account and have to wait 7 days for the pin to reset. So that's the party pack fucked for Xmas


First thing in the new year though!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First thing in the new year though!


They won't be wasted that's for sure, but all that fuckin bout for the coins and then it's a simple pin that's fucks it up for ye. I sent them a few messages requesting for it to be reset sooner so u never know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> They won't be wasted that's for sure, but all that fuckin bout for the coins and then it's a simple pin that's fucks it up for ye. I sent them a few messages requesting for it to be reset sooner so u never know


UK post has now stopped for xmas, today was the last delivery day.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> UK post has now stopped for xmas, today was the last delivery day.


I was more hoping for New Year's Eve but that looks unlikely too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> UK post has now stopped for xmas, today was the last delivery day.


no post on monday? fuk 

sambo looks like its day after boxing day it will arive now,, fuk me 2 days for recordeds bad enogh but fuking a week!! the fuks

i got a sr act ,, good job too theyve closed regs havent they?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no post on monday? fuk
> 
> sambo looks like its day after boxing day it will arive now,, fuk me 2 days for recordeds bad enogh but fuking a week!! the fuks
> 
> i got a sr act ,, good job too theyve closed regs havent they?


Na m8 I think u can still set up new accounts on it, still need my pin even to transfer to other accounts. 

That sucks for recorded delivery, when u can't even rely on Royal Mail as couriers who can u rely on ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a sr act ,, good job too theyve closed regs havent they?


They had when I checked last about 3 weeks ago. Try, see if it lets you I could do with another account or two.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

giz th sr link il install tor


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

It was on the desktop of this laptop I just wiped, I don't have URL anymore. 

Pastebin.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was on the desktop of this laptop I just wiped, I don't have URL anymore.
> 
> Pastebin.


use this to see how much its gunna cost u

http://coinmill.com/BTC_GBP.html#BTC=1.80
fuk sake u muppet,, replied to your pm anyways
http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/home


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> use this to see how much its gunna cost u
> 
> http://coinmill.com/BTC_GBP.html#BTC=1.80
> fuk sake u muppet,, replied to your pm anyways
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/home


dont think it matters what the coins are worth it's all about how much someone's willing to sell them to u for


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> dont think it matters what the coins are worth it's all about how much someone's willing to sell them to u for


 so thers no way of purchasing them now or summet?

http://blockchain.info/wallet/deposit-pingit

http://blockchain.info/

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Mobile/BarclaysPingit/P1242603570446

From the UK, the cheapest way to buy with GBP is via PingIt to Blockchain as the post above says (you have to open up an account with Barclays first). The fee is 0.97% total which is reasonable as even with Mt Gox you still have to pay a 0.6% transaction fee. The other way is to do international money transfer to say Mt Gox but it is expensive, e.g. with Barclays this costs £25 per transfer. I think Mt Gox's bank in Japan also charges like 1000Yen for handling the transfer so altogether you are looking at around the £35 mark. To make this cost efficient, you'd have to do a transfer of at least £10,000 and this gets the charge down to 0.35% plus add on the 0.6% from trading and you have equivalence with the PingIt/Blockchain method. Downside with PingIt though is you can only transfer a maximum of £250 per week.




https://www.bitstamp.net/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so thers no way of purchasing them now or summet?


Yes, you can buy them from intersango but you can't make deposits from a UK bank account.

Polish or American only I think.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes, you can buy them from intersango but you can't make deposits from a UK bank account.
> 
> Polish or American only I think.


you can if you no how yman, make deposit from a uk bank that is.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so thers no way of purchasing them now or summet?
> From the UK, the cheapest way to buy with GBP is via PingIt to Blockchain as the post above says (you have to open up an account with Barclays first). The fee is 0.97% total which is reasonable as even with Mt Gox you still have to pay a 0.6% transaction fee. The other way is to do international money transfer to say Mt Gox but it is expensive, e.g. with Barclays this costs £25 per transfer. I think Mt Gox's bank in Japan also charges like 1000Yen for handling the transfer so altogether you are looking at around the £35 mark. To make this cost efficient, you'd have to do a transfer of at least £10,000 and this gets the charge down to 0.35% plus add on the 0.6% from trading and you have equivalence with the PingIt/Blockchain method. Downside with PingIt though is you can only transfer a maximum of £250 per week.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty decent rated bitcoin site, dunno how easy it is for a uker tho to get money onto the site in order to then buy coins tho? at best it will be WU or moneygram both charge 10-20 odd to send the money.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats a pretty decent rated bitcoin site, dunno how easy it is for a uker tho to get money onto the site in order to then buy coins tho? at best it will be WU or moneygram both charge 10-20 odd to send the money.


I got 28.18 for £250, in 24 hrs with no hidden charges, not bad IMO

also u can buy anything from 1-1000


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you can if you no how yman, make deposit from a uk bank that is.


Give us a clue?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

you haver to open a barkleys pingit act then send the money to them they then convert to us and back to bitcoins ( roughly traslated)

so seems ther is a way  just like anything u gotta get your head round it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you haver to open a barkleys pingit act then send the money to them they then convert to us and back to bitcoins ( roughly traslated)
> 
> so seems ther is a way  just like anything u gotta get your head round it


theres lots of ways ice, no1 ever said there wasnt and the ways your copy and pasting are far from the easiest.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> theres lots of ways ice, no1 ever said there wasnt and the ways your copy and pasting are far from the easiest.


damn rite copy and paste,, lol i have absolutely no fucking clue about any of it,, nice lookin thru the sr site but i doubt id ever order anything,, to much fucking hassle,, why dont they just take paypal? LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

so there really no post then xmas eve? or just messing with me with me emotions?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> so there really no post then xmas eve? or just messing with me with me emotions?


tyeh yorkies info is wrong ther is post on xmas eve like normal

http://www.royalmail.com/greetings


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tyeh yorkies info is wrong ther is post on xmas eve like normal
> 
> http://www.royalmail.com/greetings


thank FUCK lol got me worried then, i did think u got mail xmas eve.


----------



## brewing up (Dec 22, 2012)

silk road anonymous marketplace is a load of crap, i installed the tor browser for silk road and its not worth it and way too risky


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> so there really no post then xmas eve? or just messing with me with me emotions?


yeh i thought the same,, its a normal working day YORKIE U CUNT!! lol made me feel well bad for ya sambo matey, ul get it monday no doubt,, i got a parcel posted monnday 1st class today! fuking hell 4 days.. but it wasent recorded


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

brewing up said:


> silk road anonymous marketplace is a load of crap, i installed the tor browser for silk road and its not worth it and way too risky


Crap....why??


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

brewing up said:


> silk road anonymous marketplace is a load of crap, i installed the tor browser for silk road and its not worth it and way too risky


dont use it then???

as for it being crap well i dunno bout that the 71 orders ive received have been just fine, id more say your just a bottlejob fanny!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

prolly coz he cant open a vendors act! lol... i should put my subbies up on ther i got a fuckin1g rake of em.

anyone got any buyers for subbies?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 22, 2012)

That bust in s/Wales the other week has put a dampner on things down here ! Smoking sheep shit at the mo, any 1 near the pool help me out ? , &#128064;


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly coz he cant open a vendors act! lol... i should put my subbies up on ther i got a fuckin1g rake of em.
> 
> anyone got any buyers for subbies?


the only people who say shit about the silk road are the people too scared to use it lololol

yeah ice fuck m8 u could get some serious money on there for them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> That bust in s/Wales the other week has put a dampner on things down here ! Smoking sheep shit at the mo, any 1 near the pool help me out ? , &#62528;


no..........................................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> the only people who say shit about the silk road are the people too scared to use it lololol
> 
> yeah ice fuck m8 u could get some serious money on there for them.



so u gunna sell em for me then?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> That bust in s/Wales the other week has put a dampner on things down here ! Smoking sheep shit at the mo, any 1 near the pool help me out ? , &#62528;


what the 1500 w rhino in brigend?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so u gunna sell em for me then?


i will if you wana stump up the 150 for a vendors account.............


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i will if you wana stump up the 150 for a vendors account.............


I think I was reading that they uped the price of that recently


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i will if you wana stump up the 150 for a vendors account.............


WHAT? 150 qwid? fuk me,, wait til harvests done,, wat about any of the sellers uve bought of wouldt they want em?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> what the 1500 w rhino in brigend?


Yes, maesteg, same old story, guts all mine b4 next harvest & then fuck all about !


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> Yes, maesteg, same old story, guts all mine b4 next harvest & then fuck all about !


do as the locals do, hang around abit seems to get them off there heads lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tyeh yorkies info is wrong ther is post on xmas eve like normal
> 
> http://www.royalmail.com/greetings



Sorry, I meant last day to get anything into the post.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry, I meant last day to get anything into the post.


u cunt,, giving sambo a heart attack IMO poor baldy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

brewing up said:


> silk road anonymous marketplace is a load of crap, i installed the tor browser for silk road and its not worth it and way too risky


Could you define "not worth it" and "way too risky" because I'm obviously missing something!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i will if you wana stump up the 150 for a vendors account.............


A steal that, I thought they went by way of auction.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> do as the locals do, hang around abit seems to get them off there heads lmfao


i'm a fair way from there, better class of suicide's up this end !


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A steal that, I thought they went by way of auction.


no never been auctioned off, but i think mastergrower was saying my price is old i think they are charging abit more than 150 now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

we should all chip in on the 150 and send all our stuff to samboo sell,, or share the act,, sambos one of teh FEW i knowq on here to actually be trustworthy  u who arent know who u r

wankers..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> no never been auctioned off, but i think mastergrower was saying my price is old i think they are charging abit more than 150 now.


I'd pay a bag for one no bother.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

yorkie have you decided on an RO system yet?
been looking at RO-MAN systems.. just wish they had installation options.. know its not that hard, but just can't be bothered
rather pay someone to do it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> yorkie have you decided on an RO system yet?
> been looking at RO-MAN systems.. just wish they had installation options.. know its not that hard, but just can't be bothered
> rather pay someone to do it



fuck off mantz with ya real grwoing questions in the uk thread? especially this time of night! oh shit just checked the time maybe i started too early on the vods lmao

just messing, i was pissed hrs ago lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> yorkie have you decided on an RO system yet?
> been looking at RO-MAN systems.. just wish they had installation options.. know its not that hard, but just can't be bothered
> rather pay someone to do it


I've decided to get an inline carbon filter system for my mains supply.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

You find any coins yet?
What you on? Russian standard? 



newuserlol said:


> fuck off mantz with ya real grwoing questions in the uk thread? especially this time of night! oh shit just checked the time maybe i started too early on the vods lmao
> 
> just messing, i was pissed hrs ago lol



Got link? 



The Yorkshireman said:


> I've decided to get an inline carbon filter system for my mains supply.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Got link?


I'll find the site again and get back to you.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

fuk them RO sytems for council pop... u throw 80~% of your water away,, they just came and fitted a gps water metter to my shit,, so fuk that my water bill would be nuts,, is itw orth it really/?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk them RO sytems for council pop... u throw 80~% of your water away,, they just came and fitted a gps water metter to my shit,, so fuk that my water bill would be nuts,, is itw orth it really/?



Yous payin for ur water ic3? Fuck that shit we don't pay anything....yet


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2012)

if they ever fit water meters in scotland ahm puttin buckets out to catch rain and shitting out the window


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Yous payin for ur water ic3? Fuck that shit we don't pay anything....yet


 well yeh im kinda menna pay 7 qwid a week,, got payment card and everything,, had it 10 weeks,, im already 70 qwid behind lmao

fuking paying for water wat a liberty

just tlaking to a pal who clones virgin routers,, interesting shit,, sky tv too,, i can get a virgin router and sum macs for postage cost!! i pay for my shit so im golden but hell its god for the future aint ti>?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 22, 2012)

never understood the whole payin for water/hosepipe ban number. fuckin country floods out every single year, it pisses down constantly. the fuckin lake district should be called the 'rain district' fuck me there thousands of empty vallys in scotland, wales and that dump that joins them , they only need a couple of good walls built and youve got a fucking dam....christ we could sell it all over the world.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

how do you throw 80% water away? surely the water goes in one end of the filter and comes out the other? 
unless i'm missing something.. 
which is entirely possible.



IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk them RO sytems for council pop... u throw 80~% of your water away,, they just came and fitted a gps water metter to my shit,, so fuk that my water bill would be nuts,, is itw orth it really/?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> how do you throw 80% water away? surely the water goes in one end of the filter and comes out the other?
> unless i'm missing something..
> which is entirely possible.


nope it filters it,, keeps the good shit throws the rest, u end up with about 30% of the water u should get


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

actually do remember readin something about waste 
discharge, but think it was like 10% ?

maybe it depends on the quality of the filters
jimmy will know..



IC3M4L3 said:


> nope it filters it,, keeps the good shit throws the rest, u end up with about 30% of the water u should get


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> actually do remember readin something about waste
> discharge, but think it was like 10% ?
> 
> maybe it depends on the quality of the filters
> jimmy will know..



according to this is 33% or 25% of waste

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/advanced-discussion/8907-dark-side-ro-water.html


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

yeah found an article that said 50% - 90% recovery 
guess it depends on the quality of your system

specifically one that includes a permeate pump, the back pressure is almost entirely eliminated and prevents 80% of the waste water you are talking about.

ffs just want water that's not hard as fucking rocks...



IC3M4L3 said:


> according to this is 33% or 25% of waste
> 
> http://www.orchidboard.com/community/advanced-discussion/8907-dark-side-ro-water.html


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

might try build a bucket drip system that just uses the brita filters (or similar).. although they expensive they last awhile and definitely work.

been doing the same as yorkie and running it all through a jug.. PITFA


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 22, 2012)

How much are the sky boxes going for, ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> How much are the sky boxes going for, ic3?


pends wich ones these are the best ones apparantly,, 70 qwid for a yrs channels, box office,hd,3d, everything (after u buy the box)

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/160784796769?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y

the modems are doable too, not sure on the price, but basically ud clone say my modem mac address so virgin thinks its my modem therfore getting u a connnection,, cant be in the same area tho or u get caught, and if it does cum ontop u just log into the router and giv it a new mac address and hey presto ur up and running again,

aint tech great!

them water filters mantz,, im sure u could get sum pure charcoal and run your water thru it or a charcoal cheet sorta thing? thats all a birtta is aint it charcoal.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

The activated carbon used in Brita filters is produced from coconut shells



IC3M4L3 said:


> pends wich ones these are the best ones apparantly,, 70 qwid for a yrs channels, box office,hd,3d, everything (after u buy the box)
> 
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/160784796769?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden weeds (Dec 22, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> How much are the sky boxes going for, ic3?


i inboxed u u fancy replying


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Garden weeds said:


> i inboxed u u fancy replying


NO fukoff.............................


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

So what's the deal with then sky box things ic3, are they just plug in and go sorta thing, u know I ain't into my tech shit.

old sambo musta smoked one of them psycho joints again and ko'd lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So what's the deal with then sky box things ic3, are they just plug in and go sorta thing, u know I ain't into my tech shit.
> 
> old sambo musta smoked one of them psycho joints again and ko'd lol


 basically use as if its ur normal sky box,, plug and go yeh,, if u got a dish up and shit ur sorted, plug it in, plug the dish into the box (same plugs) stkick the shared card in and ur away to go m8 watch wat u want

sambo smoking ur phsyco ??wers mine u cunt?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2012)

1st go with me new bubble bags.........
View attachment 2452432


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2012)

its a good point..
we always pay the same amount for water.. regardless of how much we use..
fuck the environment...



cONkey said:


> high there preying mantizn.
> ALOT of water drains to waste from the unit. its wierd the tube drain is like a full flow and my actually filtered water is a slow trickel.
> I dont measure or care because my water is included in my rent along with my electricity.
> The unit new is $222 usa dollars... and the replacement membrane and filters were $122. free shipping
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> basically use as if its ur normal sky box,, plug and go yeh,, if u got a dish up and shit ur sorted, plug it in, plug the dish into the box (same plugs) stkick the shared card in and ur away to go m8 watch wat u want
> 
> sambo smoking ur phsyco ??wers mine u cunt?


No it ain't mine he's smokin, u know that fella pukka! I think it's his lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> basically use as if its ur normal sky box,, plug and go yeh,, if u got a dish up and shit ur sorted, plug it in, plug the dish into the box (same plugs) stkick the shared card in and ur away to go m8 watch wat u want
> 
> sambo smoking ur phsyco ??wers mine u cunt?


Wers urs lol...wers my pe u cunt lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 22, 2012)

What bubble bags you use pukka ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What bubble bags you use pukka ?


i used bubble bags once and all I got was a layer off stuff that looked too much like leaf.

Probly didn't do it right or else it all got stuck in the bag


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What bubble bags you use pukka ?


Just a cheap 1gal set of eBay mate cost me about 23 quid all in, you get a press screen aswell so you can near enough dry it right out straight away....
I've just tried chucking a link up but cunt figure how to from eBay phone version it was DST that 1st showed um me....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> i used bubble bags once and all I got was a layer off stuff that looked too much like leaf.
> 
> Probly didn't do it right or else it all got stuck in the bag


Yeh mate your top bag the 220 catches all the plant an shit it's what's between the others you collect...god knows how you fucked it tho its pretty much idiot proof lol....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Wers urs lol...wers my pe u cunt lol


prolly same place my physco is of pukka IMO U CUNT!,,, starting new grow in 2 weeks,, il hook u up wen done mate,, mines never ALL SPOKEN FOR!! u get me? and i wont fuk off teh the carribean,, wait i dont owe,, fukit!!lmao

these ones fukka? i mean pukka

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Extraction-Ice-Bubble-Bag-1-Gallon-x-5-Bag-Carry-BAG-Press-/120994802414?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c2bda2aee


----------



## delvite (Dec 23, 2012)

mornin uk  hope every1s sweet tday


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 23, 2012)

how much dry trim did you use pukka?or how much do you need think ill get them this crop 23 quid cand go wrong realy can ya?lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

thought u was popping over pukka?? or u waiting till after new yr?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just tlaking to a pal who clones virgin routers


I told you a year ago I can chip/unlock virgin routers so you get the full bandwidth of the fibre optic line (which is pretty much unlimited).

I have a guy that does Sky TV as well, you buy a box from him (50 quid 1 off payment) and as long as you have a broadband connection he does the full sky package (pay per view, Man U tv, everything) for 8 quid a month. You pay him, Sky don't have a clue.

The same guy that fitted my Polish satellite, he's bent as fuck and more of a tech head than me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I told you a year ago I can chip/unlock virgin routers so you get the full bandwidth of the fibre optic line (which is pretty much unlimited).
> 
> I have a guy that does Sky TV as well, you buy a box from him (50 quid 1 off payment) and as long as you have a broadband connection he does the full sky package (pay per view, Man U tv, everything) for 8 quid a month. You pay him, Sky don't have a clue.
> 
> The same guy that fitted my Polish satellite, he's bent as fuck and more of a tech head than me.


 yeh the boxers he sells for 50 qwid will be the pants ones, best to get the good ones,, only thing i cant suss is wer to get the mac adresses from?

u have to use the old modems coz virgin sent a patch wta patched the ssh./telnet access


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

whos phsyco did billy have then where did he get it from the guy has gone off for a while and i want his pyscho some strong shit .
Wish i kept the bloody cut .


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey yorkie what can you do with the virgin boxes ? All channels and shit like that ? How much we talking ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> actually do remember readin something about waste
> discharge, but think it was like 10% ?
> 
> maybe it depends on the quality of the filters
> jimmy will know..


No the waste is like 75-80% mate, that's why I'm not getting one.

RO is not a filter as you would think of normally, it's water under pressure passed through a membrane.

"Household reverse osmosis units use a lot of water because they have low back pressure. As a result, they recover only 5 to 15 percent of the water entering the system. The remainder is discharged as waste water. Because waste water carries with it the rejected contaminants, methods to recover this water are not practical for household systems. Wastewater is typically connected to the house drains and will add to the load on the household septic system. An RO unit delivering 5 gallons of treated water per day may discharge anywhere between 20 and 90 gallons of waste water per day."

I'm getting one of these.......

http://www.uk-water-filters.co.uk/under_sink_water_filters.html

70 quid to buy and a 10.000 litre cartridge costs 15 quid to replace. Brita cartridges are 5 quid to replace and only have a 150 litre or so capacity.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly same place my physco is of pukka IMO U CUNT!,,, starting new grow in 2 weeks,, il hook u up wen done mate,, mines never ALL SPOKEN FOR!! u get me? and i wont fuk off teh the carribean,, wait i dont owe,, fukit!!lmao
> 
> these ones fukka? i mean pukka
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Extraction-Ice-Bubble-Bag-1-Gallon-x-5-Bag-Carry-BAG-Press-/120994802414?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c2bda2aee


Yeh like them but abit cheaper I think there Canadian an they make um there sen so you cut the middle man out......mate with the weed I had to much on order with it bein crimbo so I've left me sen with fuck all an defo gunna run out so letting another Q go will fuck me more plus your a cheeky cunt asking for it for 40 lmao



drgrowshit said:


> how much dry trim did you use pukka?or how much do you need think ill get them this crop 23 quid cand go wrong realy can ya?lol


2 plants worth mate but the psycho was big I reckon there was about 3oz but is was some good quality trim an with it bein psycho an slh trim its fuckin dynamite mate been wiping me out clean lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> thought u was popping over pukka?? or u waiting till after new yr?


Shit mate forgot all about it did I reply to ya? Yeh will be after crimbo now mate, I've just lost all me photos mate....how long can you recover them from geezer?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Hey yorkie what can you do with the virgin boxes ? All channels and shit like that ? How much we talking ?


I can uncap 'Motorola Surfboard' (Virgin) modems not the TV box but it certainly gets you an uncapped fibre optic line straight to your PC.

As the bandwidth capabilities of fibre optic lines are pretty much unlimited that means you could load up your torrent client and rape the shit out of the bandwidth constantly.

If you had a machine with enough space you could download hundreds of HD files in minutes, 24/7.

"Virgin are giving you 100mb broadband" - Fuck you Virgin, why don't we just jack your kit and get an unlimited connection for the same price?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can uncap 'Motorola Surfboard' (Virgin) modems not the TV box but it certainly gets you an uncapped fibre optic line straight to your PC.
> 
> As the bandwidth capabilities of fibre optic lines are pretty much unlimited that means you could load up your torrent client and rape the shit out of the bandwidth constantly.
> 
> ...


How would we go about this ?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 23, 2012)

some xmas frost lol,there that frosty the look like swead lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 23, 2012)

Do you think that system will get your ppm down to zero though? Or are you not that bothered and just trying to soften it a bit?
i don't see how a single filter will be anywhere near as efficient as a 3 or 4 stage system..
Is your water metered? We pay a fixed amount regardless of how much we use so I'm not really bothered by waste.

i think it's only the cheap nasty systems with no pump that have the wastage problem anyway.. It seems one that includes a permeate pump, the back pressure is almost entirely eliminated and prevents 80% of the waste water.





The Yorkshireman said:


> No the waste is like 75-80% mate, that's why I'm not getting one.
> 
> RO is not a filter as you would think of normally, it's water under pressure passed through a membrane.
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> letting another Q go will fuck me more plus your a cheeky cunt asking for it for 40 lmao
> 
> 
> Shit mate forgot all about it did I reply to ya? Yeh will be after crimbo now mate, I've just lost all me photos mate....how long can you recover them from geezer?



40 is the rate! i just paid 30 for PROPPER mates rates!! u cunt! lol

umm can recover most shit,, i got the foresnic shit the police use sumwer, but that wont be needed.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

40 is the rate lmao u tell him ic3, u have spoken and deceided the rate so its the fucking rate lol

Dunno what m8s u got charging you 30 bloody cheek of em I hope u gave them a slap after handing over your 30 quid.

Pukka actually paid me 40 to take a Q and sent down the fags n rizla to smoke it lol now that's a real m8 ic3 think u need some new pals lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha I even carried him to bed an tucked him in after it aswell lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll sort you when I come up ice, them pics an that are priceless mate so gunna have to stop bein tight an sort ya.....I'll sort ya a 2g 8th out no bother lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 23, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha I even carried him to bed an tucked him in after it aswell lol


you might have a full time job doing that the way hes going lol

hows everyone? i had to laugh reading over the talk of sleep dep. i done my fair share of that and tripped my bollocks off. i got scarface on, its got that gimp doing sign language. i got it on dvd somewhere but i think it got lent out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> 40 is the rate lmao u tell him ic3, u have spoken and deceided the rate so its the fucking rate lol


fuking damn rite,,, id do one for 140 to each and anyone of you lot!! but i guess im justa big softy, only the ONE at that price tho..



PUKKA BUD said:


> I'll sort you when I come up ice, them pics an that are priceless mate so gunna have to stop bein tight an sort ya.....I'll sort ya a 2g 8th out no bother lol


fuk off priceless u say? ok a oz will cover it  thats 65 grammes aint it?

so everyone ready for chrimbo>


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 23, 2012)

real slow in here today


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

Right who's got the slh lass cut guys ? Really looking for this !!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

right 50 pound notes whos got em? really looking for these? lol

cheddar is ya best bet the only bet apart from billy, and both seem long gone maybe the caribbean man??? lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry fucking Christmas !


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah anyone wanna give me a Bugatti ? Seeming as we demanding shit now


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

Only way you get shit on here is demanding things lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

honestly rolla only 2 people holding that cut anymore are cheddar n billy so you can demand away unless they reading dont think its gonna help ya m8.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 23, 2012)

And probably las... 
But good luck finding him 



newuserlol said:


> honestly rolla only 2 people holding that cut anymore are cheddar n billy so you can demand away unless they reading dont think its gonna help ya m8.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea I know sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> And probably las...
> But good luck finding him


you would be suprised at that mantz lol he had to get a cut from a riu member not so long ago.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha losing his namesake clone only
Classy.

you could always get a pack of slh from gh and go pheno hunting rolla.. Although you'd probably need more than 1 pack lol.



newuserlol said:


> you would be suprised at that mantz lol he had to get a cut from a riu member not so long ago.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Haha losing his namesake clone only
> Classy.
> 
> you could always get a pack of slh from gh and go pheno hunting rolla.. Although you'd probably need more than 1 pack lol.


i dunno mantz now im not knocking the las pheno at all, for me it the best lemon ive ever tasted but i have had more than 1 person tell me its not all that rare a pheno.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

saying that i had some1 tell me my exo is big buddha the other day lol this same person recently creamed his pants at it, pre buying 5oz (paid up) but when i said yeah 200 for 8 clones it was all of a sudden big biddha and i should sell em for a tenner a piece lolol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 23, 2012)

You sure it's not a kush? Rofl

Yeah from what I've heard pheno hunting in GH gear is not much fun, a lot of shit to wade through to find the keepers. They are there though. 

that Tahoe I had was some lemon kerosine funk. Not much weight though.




newuserlol said:


> saying that i had some1 tell me my exo is big buddha the other day lol this same person recently creamed his pants at it, pre buying 5oz but when i said yeah 200 for 8 clones it was all of a sudden big biddha and i should sell em for a tenner a piece lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> You sure it's not a kush? Rofl
> 
> Yeah from what I've heard pheno hunting in GH gear is not much fun, a lot of shit to wade through to find the keepers. They are there though.
> 
> that Tahoe I had was some lemon kerosine funk. Not much weight though.


you could be right bout the kush got me thinking especially after that weed guru ic3 himself said so fuck it must be kush dont smell like no cheese i had lol

i really liked that tahoe, nice distinct flavour.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 23, 2012)

phsyco, darts and a bottle of bud !

merry Christmas lads !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> right 50 pound notes whos got em? really looking for these? lol
> 
> cheddar is ya best bet the only bet apart from billy, and both seem long gone maybe the caribbean man??? lol


BOTH about as reliable as a chocolate fireguard FACT!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> you could be right bout the kush got me thinking especially after that weed guru ic3 himself said so fuck it must be kush dont smell like no cheese i had lol
> 
> i really liked that tahoe, nice distinct flavour.


lol u cunt!! its smell came bak the longer it was cured,


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 23, 2012)

scotty got his cut off billy a few weeks ago i think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> scotty got his cut off billy a few weeks ago i think


yeh seems the dodgy jock cant find a post office,


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 23, 2012)

ill see if i can find his number in my pnone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> ill see if i can find his number in my pnone


lol man hel call u to say ITS FINE I HAVENT FORGOT I BEEN BUSY il send asap,, tghen mug u off anyways, lol waste of time m8


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 23, 2012)

i got my psycho off him few weeks back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> i got my psycho off him few weeks back


 rare occurence pmpl, must have tripped and dropped mine down a drain,,


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 23, 2012)

MERRY X MASS & I hope you all die of scrotum cancer in the new year . . . CUNTS !


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 23, 2012)

and may your dreams be dry and your farts be wet...



bazoomer said:


> MERRY X MASS & I hope you all die of scrotum cancer in the new year . . . CUNTS !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)

last person i heard joke or lie about cancer collapsed with renal failure less than a week later

HAPPY CHIRSTMAS BRO!! LMAO

yeh seriously happy xmas lads, hope u all have a good one, id have been better with wat was owed to me but meh!! fuckit lesson learned


----------



## dura72 (Dec 23, 2012)

happy fuckin christmas ya bunch of pox ridden fuck sticks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bazoomer (Dec 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> last person i heard joke or lie about cancer collapsed with renal failure less than a week later
> 
> HAPPY CHIRSTMAS BRO!! LMAO
> 
> Funny that , just been for scan on my liver ! , you're prob right ! I was gonna send u an ounce of my finest , but you made me so para now you can go fuck yer sen ! , ps , if I go I'm coming back to kill all yer plants every grow ! ... Not that you need much help on that score tumor has it ! , love ya m8 x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 24, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > last person i heard joke or lie about cancer collapsed with renal failure less than a week later
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 24, 2012)

morning and merry xmas eve,where all my xmas samples,greedy bunch o cunts lol,must be in after xmas post


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 24, 2012)

morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 24, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> morning and merry xmas eve,where all my xmas samples,greedy bunch o cunts lol,must be in after xmas post


i know tell me about it.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Bollox to the Peoples Front of Judea Thread...or is it the Judeans Peoples Front thread?...

Jingle baws....





Peace, DST


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 24, 2012)

DST said:


> Merry Bollox to the Peoples Front of Judea Thread...or is it the Judeans Peoples Front thread?...
> 
> Jingle baws....
> 
> ...


you cant beat a bit of gay porn on xmas lol

thank fuck its almost over for another year. i know i sound like scruge but the clutter of toys and visiting family that i dont really like does my head. i wish i was a bit younger and could go out clubbing with some tidy pills  those were the days.

anyway merry xmas everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry crimbo everyone!

I've come full circle. Been excited about Xmas, stressed to Fuck by it, annoyed by family and friends and am now indifferent to the whole shambles nd getting hammered.

Ho fuckin ho


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 24, 2012)

all ready now the ak just turned up. have a good one all..


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 24, 2012)

ye feels shit now but always feels good on the day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 24, 2012)

at our age xmas is just nother day,, its all about the kids, and fucking expeinsive they are,,, unlike u lot i got house work to do since my next OP starts in less than 2 weeks, got room to strip and shit to mount,, MERRY XMAS ME!! HO FUCKING HO


lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Dec 24, 2012)

took me and my mate two fucking hours to put the grandkids fucking hummer together, you need a nuclear physics degree to do that. ps i forgot to say it went backwards instead of forwards, had to strip the fucking thing down and start again. ffs


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 24, 2012)

[h=5]Christmas time.
Valium and wine.
Children indulging in serious crime.
With dad on the weed and mum high on crack.
Christmas is magic when your family is black![/h]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 24, 2012)

WOOHOO!! just got this downloading 3d shit sorted, fuking ace!! transofrmers 3 and spiderman next,,should be good good


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 24, 2012)

Fuck me would be easier getting blood out of a stone than finding a bit of weed round here ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me would be easier getting blood out of a stone than finding a bit of weed round here ffs


lol,, im glad a got my q before hand, fucking sack buying weed over the chrimbo period, lol,,, thers a abundance of weed on my estate if u fancy paying 210 a ounce or 110 a half! them sum mad prices rite ther,

hey guys i got a blackberry on orange if anyones intrested in teh spirit of the season il let u have it for a quatrer





















































































































PHSYK!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats the average price down here now mate, 200-240 n .9 deals, all the old lads have given it up an all chavvy lil kids have taken over, i know dont know a dealer within miles thats over 24 ffs


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 24, 2012)

if any young ones started selling at my bit the older cunts would take it off the like,but times changing lol i sound old


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy xmas lads

Dunno bout hard to get weed round hear? Got pyscho here I'm too scared to smoke lol its fucking strong and I'm pissed no no no.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 24, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Happy xmas lads
> 
> Dunno bout hard to get weed round hear? Got pyscho here I'm too scared to smoke lol its fucking strong and I'm pissed no no no.


ahh u kept that queit we cudda traded grrr, u sly dog!! now get on your pudhbike and bring it to me,, not pre rolled ur joints are pants

MERRY XMAS BIYATCH,, NA I GOT SUM HERE WATS BEEN CURING A WHILE,,SMELLLS gagagagaga gawjes!  get it smoked u southern pussy


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 24, 2012)

fuck sake sambo cant you roll lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2012)

Inhale the destroyer. Don't be scurred



newuserlol said:


> Happy xmas lads
> 
> Dunno bout hard to get weed round hear? Got pyscho here I'm too scared to smoke lol its fucking strong and I'm pissed no no no.


----------



## unlucky (Dec 24, 2012)

happy christmas sexy feckers............................  &#8203;xx


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy xmas people.


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Crimbo UKers!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas bellends


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry christmas ya bunch of cunts


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 25, 2012)

merry xmas lads hope youz have a good one!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all...


----------



## dura72 (Dec 25, 2012)

happy easter


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 25, 2012)

And merry Ramadan to you.

... David Attenborough's Kingdom of Plants on Sky Atlantic.. For anyone interested.




dura72 said:


> happy easter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 25, 2012)

merry christmas guys n gals.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas all.....

How's it goin ice get owt good mate?.......just produced a bangin dinner not bad atall for me 1st go dint burn owt an had empty plates so I'm laughing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 25, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Merry Christmas all.....
> 
> How's it goin ice get owt good mate?.......just produced a bangin dinner not bad atall for me 1st go dint burn owt an had empty plates so I'm laughing lol


good m8
i got
320gb slim ps3
black ops 2
MW2+3
addidas bottoms,x2
2x tapout t shirts
£160 braun shaver
new gillette shaver too coz she know i likes wet shaves occasionally
tool set
cordless power drill/screwdriver

bowt it really,, im not bothere about xmas its all about the kids (and the wife) spent tons on the missus,,lol.. dunno for sum reason i enjoy buying for her? may just be me fuicked in the head

U?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 25, 2012)

I got the money to buy a new 6" filter, and that's about it got some crap aftershave aswel how could I 4get that lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas all ! Hope you all have a fantastic day ! ! Sambo awnser your p.m you Cunt !! Hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 25, 2012)

Got some new clobber, new headset for me Xbox then all the usually shite, was mint the little man's 1st crimbo he was more bothered about the wrapping paper lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 25, 2012)

yeh our littlen is 3 in feb so its the first xmas she kinda knows whats going on,, much more intrested in the boxes n stuff than the gifts, she loved the big car we got her, remote controlled wat she sits in,lol,, plug mp3 player in and shes away, got given a real nice triton headet for me ps3,, look a cunt but at least u can give the shits sum shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 25, 2012)

Car sounds cool I member gettin the stepson 1 of those electric crosses looked like a ktm was well cool, now he's just got a full size mounting bike an 1 of those ps vita thingy me bobs there shit hot had a little go on blackops an fifa..can't get him off it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 25, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I got the money to buy a new 6" filter, and that's about it got some crap aftershave aswel how could I 4get that lol


lol andi really bet ur gunna save that for the filter, just wait till DLA day and buy one,

u hear about the new thing the governemt is takjubf about>? rather than cash for benefits they on about giving vouchers OR a card wat u can only spend on food and shit, no fags or nowt, OR ther talking u gotta proove recipts each month

wow,, mepersonally, wen im better im going bak to work,, wether it be a taxi driver or a pole dancer i aint staying on benefits,, fuk that

i think this is the last generation for beenfits as we know them, the last generation was best,remember the social books?lol

im going on arent i? WERS CHEDDER? thought he had a harvest cumming in? figures harvest comes in AGAIN and disappears,, oh dear me so hard to find sum1 who actually pays his debts! fucker



PUKKA BUD said:


> Car sounds cool I member gettin the stepson 1 of those electric crosses looked like a ktm was well cool, now he's just got a full size mounting bike an 1 of those ps vita thingy me bobs there shit hot had a little go on blackops an fifa..can't get him off it lol



yeh she loves it,, shame the wheels are plastic and not rubber but its huge,, runs on 3 batteries, she ended up with2 kicthens too,, silly cunt me ordered 2 wen i was fucked up,, wife eneded up with 2 dressing gowsn too,lol

them vitas seem very over priced yet cool as fuk! i think u can put cfw on them so u dont need psn or a computer to put stuff on,, well u do need pc but i mean no ps store or buying games,,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 25, 2012)

Bahhhhhhh humbug!!!! 

Another xmas almost over, feel so stuffed I could spew lol dinner was lovely, kids got more presents than they no what to do with lol 

Won't be doing much new years, so another year almost done now this year has gone fast, av got something down in 6wks and another 3wks later gonna grow hard this new year aint stopped for near 5yr now and no point changing something that aint broke lol

Altho lost a good bulk buyer recently, thinking of going back to soil n organics just so I got the special shit nothing taste like a organic soil grow.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2012)

Is that all, lol.....
I got 2 books (the same ones ffs!) 2 sets of Socks, and a pair of Vans trainers.......I did score a hat-trick with the wife though

Roll on Hogmanay!



IC3M4L3 said:


> good m8
> i got
> 320gb slim ps3
> black ops 2
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2012)

Fuck Xmas, toon play man u shited today. I'm getting black out drunk beforehand to numb the inevitable.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 26, 2012)

hows the tread the day then?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a pile of useless wank , but my mrs got a rabbit and some crotchless ! Suffice to say my goatee stank like a Grimsby kipper box this morning !


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 26, 2012)

i got my miss a 50 ml bullet 7 speed diff vibrate thing out ann summers reduced t0 8 quid from 30 get down there ladz great,pics to follow lol


----------



## delvite (Dec 26, 2012)

hope every1 had a green crimbo..................

[video=youtube;3CxvVjsVNg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CxvVjsVNg0[/video]

..................all the best  Delvite​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 26, 2012)

happy boxipngday day off'''a christmas carol with ross kemp, then turner and hooch' now toy story 2 ffs i kne tger was a reason i disliked tele so much'' legs going fu ked again seems the infection is fighting the antibiotics'' wil get the grow room done in the next week times getting close no to sitart my soil,vs coco grow',

How is everyone? Pissed I bet'''' not even a merry xmas of chedz,who dint. See that cuummin??llol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> happy boxipngday day off'''a christmas carol with ross kemp, then turner and hooch' now toy story 2 ffs i kne tger was a reason i disliked tele so much'' legs going fu ked again seems the infection is fighting the antibiotics'' wil get the grow room done in the next week times getting close no to sitart my soil,vs coco grow',
> 
> How is everyone? Pissed I bet'''' not even a merry xmas of chedz,who dint. See that cuummin??llol


Maybe chedz has jetted off to Lapland for Xmas with the family lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe chedz has jetted off to Lapland for Xmas with the family lol


with any look hes freezing hits tits off having lost his passport and is in a lovely eastern block country!

we can dream cant we not?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 27, 2012)

Well what a fucking xmas day I had.

Chop some purp, have me breakfast, chop some purp, have me dinner, chop some purp, get pissed!

The bottom half still has another week or so to go.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

Merry christmas all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 27, 2012)

Fucking hell!

Tip Top, geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezer!

Merry xmas lad.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 27, 2012)

everyone away having fun getting pissed?im i the only sado that dont drink lol,a well this place is dead,away to the hydro sho see if its open for some jiffys hope they have them they only had them songe things 24 for a fiver fuck that humbug lol


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> everyone away having fun getting pissed?im i the only sado that dont drink lol,a well this place is dead,away to the hydro sho see if its open for some jiffys hope they have them they only had them songe things 24 for a fiver fuck that humbug lol


...............ur not the only 1 m8y


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

im fuckin ill.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

i'm still pissed off at yesterdays result. only the toon could be ahead of man u 3 times and lose.


----------



## adolff (Dec 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good m8
> i got
> 320gb slim ps3
> black ops 2
> ...



Alright ya lying smelly one legged cunt ye, I got a £160 braun shaver, i also got a ps3 slim aye, and a fuckin dildo aswell for you. You sewer rat the only thing you got was whatever was left in the gutter and shagged up the arse by niggers. You sorry excuse for a human, Did you not get a wheelchair cripple cos thats what your gonna need. MERRY CHRISTMAS COCKSUCKER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm still pissed off at yesterdays result. only the toon could be ahead of man u 3 times and lose.



shocking mate, ive never understood what the problem is with ur team.....huge support, great stadium, some very good players but youse are bloody hopeless. strangest story in english football.


----------



## adolff (Dec 27, 2012)

dura72 said:


> im fuckin ill.


you must have aids, with a name like DUREX we thought you would be safe, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

i know, it drives me mad. why we can't play like that every week is fucking beyond me.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

adolff if your gonny be abusive at least try and be witty about it. its comin across as a pissed off teenager number, kinda thick with low self esteem. cumon try and be funny for fuck sake.


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

adolff said:


> you must have aids, with a name like DUREX we thought you would be safe, lol.


 lol check out the piss-ant  whats the matter did the fatman do ur missus


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

delvite said:


> lol check out the piss-ant  whats the matter did the fatman do ur missus


The fatman is his missus....


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> The fatman is his missus....


pmsl 

entertainment..................................

[video=youtube;nZs_H1k_PSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZs_H1k_PSA[/video]

....................................still laughin i got a pic stuck in my head of hitler bein straddled by a fat man hehe ​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 27, 2012)

aww i think adolf is just jealouse coz hes a lonely mofo with no family and lives in the sally army hostel,, only comes on every giro day wen he can affrd ten mins on the interweb cafe,, poor aidsridden cunt 

LMAO,, must be nice to NOT have a life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

imagine how gutted the lad was when he opened his prezzies christmas morning to find no one had gotten him europe this year


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> imagine how gutted the lad was when he opened his prezzies christmas morning to find no one had gotten him europe this year


really?? u think any is actually bothered enough about the stain to even bother wrappign sumthing? let alone even gifting him summet/? the scab.

yey got the room stripped and filled, carbon filter hung at one end, just need to lining paper the sides and hang the rest of the shit in the grow room, mount the ballasts, cut the door panel it up and paper the ends, fuckinbg hard work I HATE OLD 70'S TEFLON WALLPAPER!!! LIKE WTF moron invented that shit?


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww i think adolf is just jealouse coz hes a lonely mofo with no family and lives in the sally army hostel,, only comes on every giro day wen he can affrd ten mins on the interweb cafe,, poor aidsridden cunt
> 
> LMAO,, must be nice to NOT have a life


lvn the sig lol........................................................


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> really?? u think any is actually bothered enough about the stain to even bother wrappign sumthing? let alone even gifting him summet/? the scab.
> 
> yey got the room stripped and filled, carbon filter hung at one end, just need to lining paper the sides and hang the rest of the shit in the grow room, mount the ballasts, cut the door panel it up and paper the ends, fuckinbg hard work I HATE OLD 70'S TEFLON WALLPAPER!!! LIKE WTF moron invented that shit?


......................................the same [email protected] that invented woodchip


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 27, 2012)

delvite said:


> ......................................the same [email protected] that invented woodchip


yeh the fucking cunt thats equilly shite!!! its done now,, just been round and filled all the holes i gouged with the net corner of the stripper lol and of cource thers always skim that falls away and cracks,,, had no choic them lil holes show like fuk thru lining paper


----------



## delvite (Dec 27, 2012)

as long as you gt it sorted m8y ...............................bowl time me finks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 27, 2012)

sorted? nrly,, getting ther lol,, new grow time soon so gotta pull me finger out


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sorted? nrly,, getting ther lol,, new grow time soon so gotta pull me finger out


Ive a bit of work to do myself if I could get my finger out. With the room havin no plants in it for a while but havin the light on for clones for a couple weeks the humidity is low as fuck again, just dried everything outta the room it seems, had that problem at the start of the last run but once they grew a bit it sorted itself out so hope it does the same this time. Maybe just spray them
a little until it rises.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

"imagine how gutted the lad was when he opened his prezzies christmas morning to find no one had gotten him europe this year"



IC3M4L3 said:


> really?? u think any is actually bothered enough about the stain to even bother wrappign sumthing? let alone even gifting him summet/? the scab.
> 
> Lolol too funny


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive a bit of work to do myself if I could get my finger out. With the room havin no plants in it for a while but havin the light on for clones for a couple weeks the humidity is low as fuck again, just dried everything outta the room it seems, had that problem at the start of the last run but once they grew a bit it sorted itself out so hope it does the same this time. Maybe just spray them
> a little until it rises.


Humidifiers don't cost much mg its dehumifiers that are £££

Can get 2 cheapos from argos 30 a piece job done.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Humidifiers don't cost much mg its dehumifiers that are £££
> 
> Can get 2 cheapos from argos 30 a piece job done.


Must look into that m8, friend works in Argos so just get them to get it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Must look into that m8, friend works in Argos so just get them to get it


Yeah mg the argos cheapos are 30 a piece I always used em meself, still should just pure laziness not buying a new 1 since I broke me last.

If ya m8 works there what wit work discount prob 20 a piece, only thing with the cheapos is a small tank so needs topping up every 12hr or so depend what setting u have it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah mg the argos cheapos are 30 a piece I always used em meself, still should just pure laziness not buying a new 1 since I broke me last.
> 
> If ya m8 works there what wit work discount prob 20 a piece, only thing with the cheapos is a small tank so needs topping up every 12hr or so depend what setting u have it.


Yeah they get the discount too. Ill only need it for a while I reckon, could put it on a timer or something, whatever I do with it it'll be better than havin none


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

Deffo for what its gonna cost ya the benefits are well worth it, its when ur looking at dehumifiers that's when ya gotta think of other options cause them fuckers are 150-200+ each! but 20-30quid is abit more affordable for the humifiers lol

How was ya xmas neway? Ya av a good day?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Deffo for what its gonna cost ya the benefits are well worth it, its when ur looking at dehumifiers that's when ya gotta think of other options cause them fuckers are 150-200+ each! but 20-30quid is abit more affordable for the humifiers lol
> 
> How was ya xmas neway? Ya av a good day?


yeah not bad m8, all over rated tho if u ask me, specially if ye got no kids. Spent the day with a loada family anyway, think there was bout 18 of us. I usually get hammered but never drunk much Xmas day, got hammers last night tho, a few beer and a bottle of southern comfort. What bout u m8? U spend it with the misses and kids or what?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> yeah not bad m8, all over rated tho if u ask me, specially if ye got no kids. Spent the day with a loada family anyway, think there was bout 18 of us. I usually get hammered but never drunk much Xmas day, got hammers last night tho, a few beer and a bottle of southern comfort. What bout u m8? U spend it with the misses and kids or what?


Too true mg, only difference tho when ya got kids is it cost ya 1000s extra and then u gotta smile n say arrrr "its all about the kids anyway" NO xmas use to be my excuse to spend a min really i mean a min 500 drugs budget for xmas n boxing day lol I didn't eat no xmas dinner for years.

Don't get me wrong I've always been a fatfuck but xmas wasn't for eating nuffing but class A's nows it all about the "kids" lol

Lucky fuckers getting all my drugs budget don't no how lucky they are lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

If kids cost ya thousands extra, you either have one hell of a lot of children or you're doing things wrong. Kids should be getting a stocking of sweets and cheap ass toys, and a Thunderbirds outfit as their present, not backing iphones and game consoles. If they want that crap they can get a weekend job and buy their own


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

That's the spirit ttt good to see ya back m8 and a happy xmas to u too.

But yeah I spent a 1000 on presents for the both of them so maybe 1000s was a slight exagreation m8 but still a grand I didn't use to have to spend on nowt but my xmas drug treats lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> That's the spirit ttt good to see ya back m8 and a happy xmas to u too.
> 
> But yeah I spent a 1000 on presents for the both of them so maybe 1000s was a slight exagreation m8 but still a grand I didn't use to have to spend on nowt but my xmas drug treats lol


Yeah round here it's seems to be the same, most my family would spend 500 or more on each there kids at Xmas and its not to say they have money, most them live on council estates


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

We've always had a 50 quid limit on presents. Never proved an issue. This year I got a 50 quid shaver, good job


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> We've always had a 50 quid limit on presents. Never proved an issue. This year I got a 50 quid shaver, good job


How do I tell a 2yr old n a 1yr old u got a 50 limit tho ttt? Not to mention a missus who then wants better than she got in her youth all that emotional malarky ffs man throw me a bone lol

Was easier to just spend the G than deal with all that shit m8 lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

me and the girl spent around £500 on each of the kids. mibbe a bit more. and the grandparents all spent a good whack too. so they probably got a grand each in total. far too much but hey ho its only once a year so i dont mind, we dont tend to spend much throughout the year, ive a little charity shop close by that i drop books ive read into and when im in i may spend a couple of quid on toys. ive got good kids thank fuck, they never whine for stuff or anything. good natured little fuckers although the little one , he's actually mine the big one is my girlfriends daughter, is a bit wild, highly intelligent little shit and he loves to wind me up and he's pretty strong willed, its fuckin great being a dad.....and i NEVER thought i'd say that.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> How do I tell a 2yr old n a 1yr old u got a 50 limit tho ttt? Not to mention a missus who then wants better than she got in her youth all that emotional malarky ffs man throw me a bone lol
> 
> Was easier to just spend the G than deal with all that shit m8 lol


Certainly every situation is a little different, but when I was a kid, if I wanted something more expensive, I was told I'd have to contribute for it myself, or alternatively they'd saybtheyd consider it and just buy something different but still great. Went no sense in raising a spoilt brat who gets whatever he asks for. Not saying that's how it is with you, don't take it the wrong way, but I just think these days kids get anything and everything they have zero need for. We might as well just call em adults for the style of childhood they have these days. Whatever happened to simply playing with a bunch of cardboard boxes a roll of selotape and some micro machines  

I can understand spending more on a partner, but it can still be in reason. If my girl turned around and said I want this I want that I want I want, I might think about it, but chances are I'd think fuck you the point of presents is that its an indication that someone has taken the time to think about what they like and bought nice things for them through their own thinking, as in to show that they know them and care about them. I hate the notion of buying presents that are not a surprise, what's the point. Christmas is an utter sham these days it seems.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Certainly every situation is a little different, but when I was a kid, if I wanted something more expensive, I was told I'd have to contribute for it myself, or alternatively they'd saybtheyd consider it and just buy something different but still great. Went no sense in raising a spoilt brat who gets whatever he asks for. Not saying that's how it is with you, don't take it the wrong way, but I just think these days kids get anything and everything they have zero need for. We might as well just call em adults for the style of childhood they have these days. Whatever happened to simply playing with a bunch of cardboard boxes a roll of selotape and some micro machines
> 
> I can understand spending more on a partner, but it can still be in reason. If my girl turned around and said I want this I want that I want I want, I might think about it, but chances are I'd think fuck you the point of presents is that its an indication that someone has taken the time to think about what they like and bought nice things for them through their own thinking, as in to show that they know them and care about them. I hate the notion of buying presents that are not a surprise, what's the point. Christmas is an utter sham these days it seems.


This is not a wind up post or am I arguing with you m8 u no with u at least out the thread I rarely do neither.

But for me I would say that has a lot to do with wealth on a whole, I don't have no big fancy family home I don't even have a home of me own I.e brought or buying so my sub-conscience will buy over the odds at xmas to sublet what I cannot offer for a future? I may be able to spend 500 each kid at xmas but I aint got the security of a paid for expensive family home to pass on so therefore feel the need to compersate with xmas n bd's alike.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

Ne1 notice how hilter just hits n runs??? Reminds me of don lolol sorry don just messing bout that.

But still as soon as u post ya fucking gutless muggy cunt adolf ya gone?!? 

Ur never gonna do the uk thread shit even ic3,dura and the uk thread are too man enough for u it seems, good luck with europe lolol would say goodluck with russia too but ya no how that went hay not to mention ymans wrath wit his eastblock connections.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> This is not a wind up post or am I arguing with you m8 u no with u at least out the thread I rarely do neither.
> 
> But for me I would say that has a lot to do with wealth on a whole, I don't have no big fancy family home I don't even have a home of me own I.e brought or buying so my sub-conscience will buy over the odds at xmas to sublet what I cannot offer for a future? I may be able to spend 500 each kid at xmas but I aint got the security of a paid for expensive family home to pass on so therefore feel the need to compersate with xmas n bd's alike.


That does make sense, but in that situation is rather not use Christmas as a spending time. While I hate Christmas for its fake religious claims, its largely because these days its about nothing more than money and such. For me Christmas is solely about seeing my family, which alas this year didn't happen due to a stupid fucking job. And while I can't speak for my parents, I feel safe in saying that they don't spend little because of what we already have, but rather that they just don't see a need. They were both brought up in absolute poverty, and as such were brought up to consider Christmas as something more than presents and spending.

It is of course each to their own and for me I just can't see a reason for hundreds of pounds of presents. Think kuroi and I probably spent 50 quid on each of us, there were no fancy toys, but the gifts were fantastic, the company even more so. Again, each to their	own, I'd rather save the money on the presents and spend it on a rip roaring day of feasting. So in the regard of money, not too different, but I guess money on food in my mind is a more communal expense. Not saying not to do as you do, you seem to have good reasoning, very good reasoning, I just personally don't like Christmas to be too focused on materialism.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ne1 notice how hilter just hits n runs??? Reminds me of don lolol sorry don just messing bout that.
> 
> But still as soon as u post ya fucking gutless muggy cunt adolf ya gone?!?
> 
> Ur never gonna do the uk thread shit even ic3,dura and the uk thread are too man enough for u it seems, good luck with europe lolol would say goodluck with russia too but ya no how that went hay not to mention ymans wrath wit his eastblock connections.


he's jist a wee dafty.....up here we'd call him a 'nugget'......its no worth arguing wae clowns like that, he's not got the wit or the patter to put up a worthwhile verbal joust, if he was smart or funny it would be enjoyable but its like playing trivial pursuit with a downs syndrome.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 27, 2012)

Fair points to both, but I'm 30mg of zoplicone and a full 70cl of vods in now so will have to take ya words for 2night at least lol

Good to have u staying around dura after ya probs recent and good to have u ttt hear full stopp seeing as ur been gone so long


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

Probably won't be back for long. Don't have the time or energy to keep up with this thread. Being promoted to sous chef was nothing more than a licence to rape. And alas I don't mean the waitresses, but rather me. I'll be out of there before too long though, boss treats everyone like a shit in shoes, from talks with the staff, he will be losing 80 percent of his kitchen staff within a single month, and by 80 percent I mean every staff member other than the head chef. Cardinal rule of being s boss is do NOT fuck over your employees. Especially the ones who are irriplacable on short notice. They figured they were above the law so couldn't be fucked to give me a document of particulars, meaning that I have no legal obligation to give them notice, not even one day. Half the staff have never even been asked for their NI numbers despite being full time.

Just drinking some singha, then its bed for work again.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

i spent a few years workin in hotels everything from KP to bar man to eventually head waiter....you wouldnt get me back in one at the point of a fuckin sword.....shit hours, shit pay, shit fuckin screaming chefs 99% of whom are fuckin egomaniac prima donas. went fuckin psycho in one hotel and threatened to kill the owner/chef...smashed the foyer up and chased him into his office where he locked and barricaded the door. i got 3 weeks in the fuckin jail for that.....funny thing is the guy was a great chef, wee asian dude, fantastic curries etc but he treated all his staff like shit, typical paki cunt, thought he owned the staff, treated his white wife like a dog....he fucking shit himself when i went pan-chucky though lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

My chef is fucking sound, best guy you could work with, the landlord aka boss man is a cunt though. As you say, the pay is shit. I'm a sous chef on 12k a year... On Christmas each waiting staff got more in tips than any of the kitchen earnt in an 11 hour shift.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

ive worked with some good chefs, i worked for one of the best in scotland, guy called bill costley, he owns some real top class gaffs multi million pound places, we had one customer that used to arrive once a month in her helicopter, the carpark was full of bentleys, mercs, rollers and shit. great food, total cunt during service, demanded perfection and did not suffer fools but after service he was cool, the chrimbo party was superb, free bar in a posh hotel, ah just sat and drank myself into a coma on his malt whiskey. he payed well at the time too, we were on a quid an hour more than any other local hotel.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

Christmas party? What's one of those? We didn't get a 15 minute break at christmas, let alone any food or drink. Yet the investor/owner walked away without paying for a near 2 grand tab. It's basically his private kitchen, doesn't pay for anything, yet the boss moans that he can't afford to hire another chef or pay proper wages (2/5 of the chefs are apprentices as it is and on £3 an hour). Anyone knows that you pay for what you eat or use etc, even if you're the owner, business 101. The place is a joke.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

the party wasnt till mid january, the tips were fuckin great too coz the punters were all fuckin loaded....although iv also worked in sum crappy joints too, ive did a little cookin as well but only breakfast stuff, i enjoy cookin but im not trained, i did pick up a few tips and tricks though just watching though.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2012)

I have no training. They promoted me to sous chef before I could even cook a steak.... I can guarantee there won't be a party at work. Short story though is that I took the job telling them I wanted to learn to cook, not learn to run a restaurant kitchen, so once Im happy with my ability, I'm outta there. Just want to be able to cook for friends and family.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 27, 2012)

if i had the time and access to decent ingredients i'd start to up my skill levels, drawback living in rural west of scotland, the supermarkets just dont stock the requisite gear. maybe sum day i'll get round to it though.


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Dec 27, 2012)

Soooo....... Any decent strains floating about in the South West?

Not to change the topic or anything...


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

That applies through all walks of life Ic3, not just on council estates. It's human nature, stupid cunts that we are.

And wtf is a Laeppad? I am not even googling that word, lol.


----------



## delvite (Dec 28, 2012)

mornin uk, another shitty day lol............................................... .[video=youtube;kVNL87QqoEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVNL87QqoEc[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 28, 2012)

think its a game phone thingymabob


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 28, 2012)

skint n bored shitless as normal lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 28, 2012)

5oz of purp nearly ready for the jar, I reckon there's pushing another 3oz left on the bottom half of the plant and I've scrumped a bit so...it'll have done about 7.5-8oz to be safe but I'll post official figures when the rest comes down.

The other little one is still going strong, fuck knows how long that's got left in it but it's 9 weeks yesterday and it looks like it's got a couple or three left yet.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 28, 2012)

local villain just asked me to organise a big grow...not too sure bout it....serious wedge involved though. he foots the bill i do the graft some other fucker has the risk.....guys a full on psycho, had a good battle with him years ago so he knows im no shitbag but we get on well now.....decisions .mmmmm.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 28, 2012)

You've got previous and just had your door go in, is the wedge/risk ratio a decent one?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've got previous and just had your door go in, is the wedge/risk ratio a decent one?


not sure, ah told him ahd crunch the numbers and work out the investment /return scenario...if it doesnt suit me im out...bonus is i become totally untouchable. serious players.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 28, 2012)

So are we on for a good price come crop time or what?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 28, 2012)

Courts really seem to cracking down on growers recently, I dunno what all them sentance guidlines where about in feb? 

But keep reading of heavy sentances, example todays paper 289 plants yeah its a few but got 28mnths inside, police said it was capable of yielding 10kg and that 10kg is worth £128,000 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 28, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Courts really seem to cracking down on growers recently, I dunno what all them sentance guidlines where about in feb?
> 
> But keep reading of heavy sentances, example todays paper 289 plants yeah its a few but got 28mnths inside, police said it was capable of yielding 10kg and that 10kg is worth £128,000 lol


Works out about £350 an o, ain't too bad but I can make more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2012)

dura you've already made your choice, no ones daft enough to play the big lad for someone else. Tell me I'm wrong? Or tell me I'm a soft cunt. I couldn't care less


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 28, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk getting involved with sum known hood of the estate,, really is it worth it? fuk them, your too hot and hes obviously hot as fuk, i dont trust these villians,, so called,, fucking grasses the most of em or how would they get away with most the shit they do? fuk that leave it well alone, not worth it man,seriously


Fuckin true m8, the so called villains around my area are always the ones in court and always the ones gettin away with fuckin everything, unbelievable some of the shit. I like to keep her quiet. But if someone came up with an offer I'd think to myself what is there to lose and whether its a big enuf payout or not but every one will have there own opinions. Bit to fuck with dealin with the local cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 28, 2012)

yeh man,, be no doubt if he got pulled in hed shop u in a instant,, i mean lol it aint rocket science, and if he aint in jail he must have scruples if not a grass,, so why need the help? prolly setting u up to be the one grow and do another and grass yours up so he dont loose the other

disinformation,, war was won on that shit, dont trust any KNOWN criminal, ul regret it belive me,,spec if u got history FUK THAT!

night guys/


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 28, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5oz of purp nearly ready for the jar, I reckon there's pushing another 3oz left on the bottom half of the plant and I've scrumped a bit so...it'll have done about 7.5-8oz to be safe but I'll post official figures when the rest comes down.
> 
> The other little one is still going strong, fuck knows how long that's got left in it but it's 9 weeks yesterday and it looks like it's got a couple or three left yet.


How long u veg for yorkie m8?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 28, 2012)

There is an understood and proven reason why folk get other people to do the growing for them. You are a smart lad dura, don't going being a stupid cunt now. If yore happy to take on another grow, then by all means, do so, but take a couple of grand of your own money and rent and do it yourself. At least then even with the notion of getting busted, should yo not, every penny of profit goes to you. Being someone else's grower is called the bitch move. They get the lions share of the profit, you get the lions share of the legal responsibility when the police come knocking. As I say, don't go being a daft cunt now, you're far better than that .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> There is an understood and proven reason why folk get other people to do the growing for them. You are a smart lad dura, don't going being a stupid cunt now. If yore happy to take on another grow, then by all means, do so, but take a couple of grand of your own money and rent and do it yourself. At least then even with the notion of getting busted, should yo not, every penny of profit goes to you. Being someone else's grower is called the bitch move. They get the lions share of the profit, you get the lions share of the legal responsibility when the police come knocking. As I say, don't go being a daft cunt now, you're far better than that .


yeh as he says buddy,, golden rule is dont let anyone know,, and going partners with the areas cuzbucket sortov goes against the rule!

wen u doing sumet tTT? u stil geting that house/cottage or w/eva?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

Untouchable, get serious lad...I just hope it has nothing to do with Sillyfuckingbilly, lmfao (cause we all know he's a villian, !)

Finish your degree and keep your head down would be my advice. EDIT, I know you are not asking for my advice, but these twats don't ask others to do shit for them for nothing.



dura72 said:


> local villain just asked me to organise a big grow...not too sure bout it....serious wedge involved though. he foots the bill i do the graft some other fucker has the risk.....guys a full on psycho, had a good battle with him years ago so he knows im no shitbag but we get on well now.....decisions .mmmmm.





dura72 said:


> not sure, ah told him ahd crunch the numbers and work out the investment /return scenario...if it doesnt suit me im out...bonus is i become totally untouchable. serious players.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

right then lads, who's got the psychosis going? seems it's getting scarce. i was due oe from daft billy but that's about as likely as nufc finishing top 4.

i'm breaking the forum rules muahahaaa who's got a snip for me? i'll trade owt in the stable. pip or clone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> How long u veg for yorkie m8?


About 3 weeks mate.
2 weeks under a 400w MH and 1 week under a 125w CFL something along those lines, in 10L of soil.

To be fair I didn't put 100% effort into it, I reckon I could have done 10oz with it if I'd have pulled me finger out and paid attention a little more.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right then lads, who's got the psychosis going? seems it's getting scarce. i was due oe from daft billy but that's about as likely as nufc finishing top 4.
> 
> i'm breaking the forum rules muahahaaa who's got a snip for me? i'll trade owt in the stable. pip or clone.


I think Sambo, Pukka or Scotia may have it Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

cheers yorkie, i know sambo hasn't and pukka didn't take cuts. (just sampled that 10 wek he's just done, and i'm well toasted).

scotia's not been about for a while that i know of.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

scotia is about....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuck nos how to pm when ya using the vbulliton fingy but hopefully u got that txt don?

Fucking nice that pyscho pukka dun hay.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

Give us a shout if you come across a snip Don.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

Supplies for the day....



 

.....I think it's breakfast bong time.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

Did you mean to say "Jay" lol.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Supplies for the day....
> 
> View attachment 2458962
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Supplies for the day....
> 
> View attachment 2458962
> 
> ...


looks lovely yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> looks lovely yorkie


Dark purple buds, pink frost, smells fruity and tastes like chilli parma violets (?).

My Dad asked to build a joint the other day and noticed the pink trichome dust collecting in the bottom of my tin, it fried his head when I explained what it was and why!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck nos how to pm when ya using the vbulliton fingy but hopefully u got that txt don?
> Fucking nice that pyscho pukka dun hay.


sorry chief no txt?! got a msg off a lad with the cut tho 

and aye that psycho is some potent shit. i was telling my pal yesterday 10 week psycho and he just looked at me like fuckin ell that's going to be heavy. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Give us a shout if you come across a snip Don.


no probs lad


The Yorkshireman said:


> Dark purple buds, pink frost, smells fruity and tastes like chilli parma violets (?).
> 
> My Dad asked to build a joint the other day and noticed the pink trichome dust collecting in the bottom of my tin, it fried his head when I explained what it was and why!


chilli parma violets eh. bonkers.

hows the stone off it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad you liked it donny boy an for the 3rd time i think this is, its 9 week psycho fella lol............imagine what 10week would be like????? lol

Im defo poppin a few of the GK x psychos next see how they fare up.........could a took a peep of chedz if he ant a vanished again lol.....wheres mdb at??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chilli parma violets eh. bonkers.
> 
> hows the stone off it?


Well I done about an 8th in pure bongs yesterday from being stone cold straight, by the time I went to bed at around 2:00am I was pretty fucked.

I thought it was quite mild at first and nearly got disheartened but then after the bird had gone to work I made a 1g blunt and that proper sent me on my way, each lid after that just got me higher until I fell asleep and ruined the buzz so I have yet to work out where the ceiling is.

It has a very clean THC high for a while until you get a decent amount in your system (1-1.5g). Not red eyed THC but a very distinct tingle with your eyes peeled back, randomly staring at stuff.
Then after this point the tingle develops into a heavy ball of fizz in the back of your head, the fizz gets heavier until it almost feels like a stoney headache but yet it's not unpleasant.

It was shortly after this that I fell asleep but I wanted to then see if the ball of fizz turned into a full on screwed up face, proper mashed with my head turning into a cone (which I like) or it went the other way and just got heavier and heavier until it puts a cap on the buzz by becoming painfully unpleasant.


So the plan of action today is to load up early and see where the journey takes me, so far the only gripe is that it doesn't throw a punch early enough for my personal tastes but hey that's subjective.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah I txted ya don just saying who's got the pyscho n who ya best bet was for it, same num I've used of urs in past just couldn't work out how to pm when on this vbulliton fing.
> But sounds like ya on the same route I was suggesting if u just now got a message.


it's just arrived lol. network must be having a mare.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Glad you liked it donny boy an for the 3rd time i think this is, its 9 week psycho fella lol............imagine what 10week would be like????? lol
> Im defo poppin a few of the GK x psychos next see how they fare up.........could a took a peep of chedz if he ant a vanished again lol.....wheres mdb at??


lmao 3rd time eh.... doubt it'll be the last  fucked me up good n proper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I done about an 8th in pure bongs yesterday from being stone cold straight, by the time I went to bed at around 2:00am I was pretty fucked.
> 
> I thought it was quite mild at first and nearly got disheartened but then after the bird had gone to work I made a 1g blunt and that proper sent me on my way, each lid after that just got me higher until I fell asleep and ruined the buzz so I have yet to work out where the ceiling is.
> 
> ...


christ i think i'd be in a coma by time your having a night cap. fair play man. so cerebral face tingle sounds good. sounds about my cuppa, working weed. i'm not one for heavy couchlock if i can help it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ i think i'd be in a coma by time your having a night cap. fair play man. so cerebral face tingle sounds good. sounds about my cuppa, working weed. i'm not one for heavy couchlock if i can help it.


Lol yeah I like to get wankered and my ideal weed is one that will screw my face up and leave me with a stoneover for the next day, I just wake n bake then.

I've been shitfaced stoned for a week straight loads of times and I actually function better mashed but I've yet to grow a strain myself that does this, when I get the effect I want out of a deal bag no fucker can ever trace it for me (or can't be arsed).

Yeah I'd say the purp is an all day bud. You could smoke it during the day at work, going about your business and by the time your chilling at home in the evening thinking about a proper smoke you'd be loaded up and set on your way. Even after a good session you'd be baked but not fighting to keep your eyes open, a lot more sociable.

I think the longer finisher will hit a bit harder, I've just got a feeling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

you've heard of the dog kush right? that stff does pretty much exatly as you've detailed above to me. stoneover, and a great buzz. i nearly killed one of Mr Wests pals the other day. like fall own convulsions sorta crack. I've got a few on the go now, just going to pot them up actually.

i can't wait to get my hydro stuff in action, soon as that smelly fingerez is big enough for snips it's going in it's own veg area with a 200w cfl


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao 3rd time eh.... doubt it'll be the last  fucked me up good n proper.


I dint tell ya mate, just dropped it in the convo a few times lol....its been doin a number on me been mongoed for days now lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll take the pepsi challenge with bud all day long the stronger the better, only really bubble does the job I want but it's impractical.
My problem is I have to either cain loads in a short period before I go about my day or set of to go about my day later after I've topped up.
If I can have something that hit's hard and fast then I'm good to go.

I'm running that purp Smelly Fingerez again but in coco/airpots to test this Tricontanol spay, I'll see how the stone pans out this time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 29, 2012)

afternoon fuckers, anyone getting rid of a cheap tent and/or fan n filter combo at any point soon? wanna get growing again coz im going out my mind with nothing to do lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

anyone usuing android? ther a rollitup app,, just for here, 69p but if anyone wants a free link lemmi know fuk payin

chedz has fucked of pukka hes choppin so ofc hes vanished. dont like to pay his debts the CUNT


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 2459122View attachment 2459123View attachment 2459134
some weekend porn for yas first 2 are afghan kush and last is exo cheese 7 weks,the afghan looks ready already lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 29, 2012)

How do you fuckers that dont work keep yourself occupied all day every day? getting cabin fever n its driving me nuts, completely bored shitless everyday


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone usuing android? ther a rollitup app,, just for here, 69p but if anyone wants a free link lemmi know fuk payin
> 
> chedz has fucked of pukka hes choppin so ofc hes vanished. dont like to pay his debts the CUNT


Put that link up for me plz ic3. Does my fone need to be rooted to use the app for free?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Put that link up for me plz ic3. Does my fone need to be rooted to use the app for free?


no mate just go into settings and check the install from unkown sources box

https://hotfile.com/dl/186562129/87712bf/Rollitup.apk.html


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 29, 2012)

Some of us (the unlucky ones) have jerbs...



Saerimmner said:


> How do you fuckers that dont work keep yourself occupied all day every day? getting cabin fever n its driving me nuts, completely bored shitless everyday


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers ic3, this app is a bit shit tho. Quite complicated to navigate and Fuck nose how to ul from it......the jury's out on it


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers ic3, this app is a bit shit tho. Quite complicated to navigate and Fuck nose how to ul from it......the jury's out on it


Lol, that never lasted long. Most of the time the mobile versions of sites are shit


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol it would be good if it displayed all the different forums separately, but it doesn't. You can only view them as new, latest or subscribed. So all the threads from every sub forum are all mixed in together in one list. I'll stick to my browser me thinks lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried that vbullitin shit for the iPhone for riu but it was shit too. Ill stick to the browser too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol it would be good if it displayed all the different forums separately, but it doesn't. You can only view them as new, latest or subscribed. So all the threads from every sub forum are all mixed in together in one list. I'll stick to my browser me thinks lol


yeh suppose i think i got the 1.3 version tho il take a look and find it,, thats 1,2

anyways install this app,, another app market fuk play store

http://getapk.co/


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 29, 2012)

ill just stick to the laptop i put the phone version on this and couldnt get it off for days lol,dafty


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

Aye vBulletin is crap. That's what you have to use if you go incognito on Google chrome.
Cheers for that getapk link ic3 that will come in handy


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> ill just stick to the laptop i put the phone version on this and couldnt get it off for days lol,dafty


The fone version of what? Lol yi nugget. Did Santa bring u a new laptop mate?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 29, 2012)

wish he did,at the bottom of the page you can make it look like your on your mob


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh rite aye, that's that vBulletin we were on about. Shite eh lol
Ic3 that getapk is a great site/app mate, ta


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Oh rite aye, that's that vBulletin we were on about. Shite eh lol
> Ic3 that getapk is a great site/app mate, ta


no worrys man anytime,, anything u want for androids iphone,, let me know ist what i do,, despite my shite spelling i do have skills


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 29, 2012)

Im half way threw building a timemachine and a microwave thing that makes an oz of weed out of silver and water,top seceret


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Some of us (the unlucky ones) have jerbs...


So do I but been off work for 5 weeks now with broken ribs and its driving me mental, what makes it worse is that i dont even want to go back to my job because of the new manager( i use the term loosely) is an idiotic cunt an is running the place into the ground, plus had enough of em keep fucking me over


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 29, 2012)

Get an Xbox or ps3 (dependent on preference)
days of your life will disappear




Saerimmner said:


> So do I but been off work for 5 weeks now with broken ribs and its driving me mental, what makes it worse is that i dont even want to go back to my job because of the new manager( i use the term loosely) is an idiotic cunt an is running the place into the ground, plus had enough of em keep fucking me over


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

......Boy's.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 29, 2012)

Ladies......




The Yorkshireman said:


> ......Boy's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Ladies......


......Possibly.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 29, 2012)

Cos I know you ladies love sausage


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


>


Yeah, now that's a sausage!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2012)

I must have 10 different mustard's in my fridge just for sausage.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Get an Xbox or ps3 (dependent on preference)
> days of your life will disappear


Funnily enough i had a 360 up until about 2months ago, owned it for over a year an played on it less than 5-10 times lol, not a big console gamer lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

Bus I'm on stinks of green, its deffo me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

i got ps3,, dont play online tho its tooo fucking embarresing,, i think im rather good at teh games till u get all the kid americans who wipe the floor with my ass,, just completed mw3 last night! woohoo lol

that looks like sum nice sausage, yummy,,

don lol ur nuts


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bus I'm on stinks of green, its deffo me


When I was in London last year, them new trains they smelt of weed I thot, I didn't want to say nothing thinkin the guys I was with didn't smoke or fuckall, then one of the guys from Belfast comes in and says "smell the fucking weed in here, not just weed it like its growing" lol, dunno what the fuck it was...maybe u don??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> When I was in London last year, them new trains they smelt of weed I thot, I didn't want to say nothing thinkin the guys I was with didn't smoke or fuckall, then one of the guys from Belfast comes in and says "smell the fucking weed in here, not just weed it like its growing" lol, dunno what the fuck it was...maybe u don??


yeh goes bak to yorkie and his white suits may not have been as daft a idea as i firt thought,, may be worth a punt,, if i can get em in my size like, dons only 2ft 3 so its easy for him

so any guys on here good with graphics>? cs3-cs5?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

So what's the deal with the jailbreak for the ios 6 at the min ic3, last time I looked it wasn't looking good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

lmao not even worth a bite son. if you'd been switched on you could have had a go about the turn over we've just had at the hands the gooners.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao not even worth a bite son. if you'd been switched on you could have had a go about the turn over we've just had at the hands the gooners.


Only just seen the result bout half an hour ago don, yous are getting beat but yous are scorin some goals


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> So what's the deal with the jailbreak for the ios 6 at the min ic3, last time I looked it wasn't looking good


http://www.iphonehacks.com/2012/11/ios-6-0-1-ios-6-untethered-jailbreak-update.html


ther will be untethered, its doable atm but its only tethered so if the phone dies or gets turned of u need o plug into redsnow to get it to work again, well it will work just not the jailbreak stuff,, apps,games so if ur a regular fpr the phone battery dying then its not advisable


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.iphonehacks.com/2012/11/ios-6-0-1-ios-6-untethered-jailbreak-update.html
> 
> 
> ther will be untethered, its doable atm but its only tethered so if the phone dies or gets turned of u need o plug into redsnow to get it to work again, well it will work just not the jailbreak stuff,, apps,games so if ur a regular fpr the phone battery dying then its not advisable


When I read about that one I thot naw fuck that, but it don't look like there's another one comin soon. And really I never let the battery run out, I put it on charge every night so maybe I'm as well goin with that one to see?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got ps3,, dont play online tho its tooo fucking embarresing,, i think im rather good at teh games till u get all the kid americans who wipe the floor with my ass,, just completed mw3 last night! woohoo lol
> 
> that looks like sum nice sausage, yummy,,
> 
> don lol ur nuts


Have you got black ops 2 or fifa 13? If you do what's your gamer tag? I'll add you and have a game if you want,


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2012)

i dont think im gonny bother with that guy after all, too much of a risk. i dont need the hassle rite now. think i'll just move to a bigger gaff and start again in a few months, mite leave it to the summer though after uni is finished.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 29, 2012)

Certainly sounds like a wise decision mate

also @Yorkie, y'know the other day/week you were chatting bout foreign satellite tv? quick question... do you still/are you able to get stuff like the discovery channels an stuff on it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Have you got black ops 2 or fifa 13? If you do what's your gamer tag? I'll add you and have a game if you want,


ukrg11 matey add me and il see u online no doubt,, yeh got black ops 2, mw 2 and 3,,fuel,, re evil 5,, ordering far cry 3 and that other new one next week.



Saerimmner said:


> Certainly sounds like a wise decision mate
> 
> also @Yorkie, y'know the other day/week you were chatting bout foreign satellite tv? quick question... do you still/are you able to get stuff like the discovery channels an stuff on it?


its not foregn its cardshare m8,, u need a box to run it,, basically a sky box runing linux with shit in [place, and then its about 30 qwid every 4 months for everything, yes discovery included, i like my discovery shed channel,, into wheeler dealers atm :


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ukrg11 matey add me and il see u online no doubt,, yeh got black ops 2, mw 2 and 3,,fuel,, re evil 5,, ordering far cry 3 and that other new one next week.
> 
> 
> 
> its not foregn its cardshare m8,, u need a box to run it,, basically a sky box runing linux with shit in [place, and then its about 30 qwid every 4 months for everything, yes discovery included, i like my discovery shed channel,, into wheeler dealers atm :


Them box things sound good m8, but to be honest, I hardly ever be in the gaf long enough to even justify havin sky or any other shit u gotta pay for lol

probly sound like a tight arse but just don't need it


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Time to pot up tomoro, goina set up the two 9 pots, put 8 in each leavin out the middle for room and see how it goes. And all goina be psycho. When u startin to pot up ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Them box things sound good m8, but to be honest, I hardly ever be in the gaf long enough to even justify havin sky or any other shit u gotta pay for lol
> 
> probly sound like a tight arse but just don't need it


 lol we pay 63 for,,, all the channels hd included) no movies or sports tho but everything else discovery ect ect ect, 60mb internet unlimited, unlimited phone calls,



Mastergrow said:


> Time to pot up tomoro, goina set up the two 9 pots, put 8 in each leavin out the middle for room and see how it goes. And all goina be psycho. When u startin to pot up ic3?


 umm within the next 2 weeks matey,, my PE should be here within 10 days, il get my room finished tomorrow and then get the door cut and wallas sanded, get em papered next week and skirting board for the gap ordered coz with a gap in the skirting bord it will look hmm if u get me, so il order that only 5er so for a 5er its worth it 

just got sum smoke, ist time buying on the street in agges,, jack diesel he said it was.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 29, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol we pay 63 for,,, all the channels hd included) no movies or sports tho but everything else discovery ect ect ect, 60mb internet unlimited, unlimited phone calls,


n wat company is that with? fancy chucking up some details?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

63 quid a month to watch shit repeats..fuck that


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

I just don't see the point, in sayin that I don't sit in much to watch it so fuck that


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2012)

i dumped sky too and went with netflix, six quid a month along with the x-box membership and ive thousands of hours of film and tv to watch plus its great for my kid fuckin thousands of episodes of kids shows. skys good for 3 months and then youve seen most of the stuff worth watching.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> 63 quid a month to watch shit repeats..fuck that


lol wer with virgin tbh i dont watch much tele, but its good to have for wen u do, for sue thers lots of repeats but isent ther on everything? even cardshare is just sky so again its repeats ur just not paying as much for the pleasure.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2012)

i dont watch much telly either, me and the mrs like to watch a couple of films together, we're kinda film buffs, we'll watch something and be commenting on the actors, the director, the the editing and shit but when im on my own i just read all the time, im sitting reading my kindle just now, the girls dad just gave me a cpl of cds with 1500 books on them so im sorted for reading material for the next year or two. even when i do watch telly im normally reading at the same time, ive never actually met anyone that reads more than me, every singlw day i'll spoend probably at least 4 or 5 hours with a book, some days i'll read all day long, thats one reason jail never really bothered me, id just read thru my entire sentence.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 29, 2012)

Orite lads just wondering if you lot can awnser a prity basic question . Looking to buy this system for the next grow 

http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/flood-8-potz-system.html

I grow upstairs with nearest water or drain source is down stairs
if I wanted to drain the system or add fresh water how could I do this ? The rank holds 100 litres and I don't fancy carrying a 10ltr watering can up the stairs 10 times lolol but the draining issue is what is putting me off . Any help .?
Thanks .


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2012)

a long hose and syphon it is the only way i can think of. same hose to refill the tank, you could buy a little water pump too if you dont fancy suckin the fuck out of the hose.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 29, 2012)

Nah I wouldn't fancy sucking fuck out of the hose lol . Hmmm it comes with a water pump I wonder if I could use that to drain the fucker too.


----------



## dura72 (Dec 29, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Nah I wouldn't fancy sucking fuck out of the hose lol . Hmmm it comes with a water pump I wonder if I could use that to drain the fucker too.


as long as you can get the fittings too match up, and that shouldnt be a problem, then it will work . the main issue is time you'll have to check how much water it can shift and at what rate. then after youve drained it all just pop the hose onto the tap and refill it, you probably wont be able to do it with the tap full on as it'll straighten the hose out but its better than luggin ten pails of water up the stairs.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 29, 2012)

That's what I'm looking at now dura fittings ! They just don't give you enough detail about the product I would love to see it before I buy it would be perfect in my room if I could jus sort this fucking issue out !


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

I know a boy grows in his attic, his water tank for the house is up there, he just puts the pump in the tank and pumps straight outta that


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2012)

If that's a 100l tank rolla my guess is you'll be topping up when it's around 20l, get urself a 20l jar like I have, 3-4 runs and ur done, and that should do a few days at least..,,don't be a lazy cunt lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 30, 2012)

i done that u an attic before,just throw the hose in and suck twice thats all it takes,just get it started you dont need2 suck like a bender or anything lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Have a look at aquarium pumps Rolla, there cheap enough on amazon.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

morning fuknuts


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

afternoon ya paraplegic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its not foregn its cardshare m8


Nope I've got legit HD Polish satellite, although the guy who fit my dish does back-door Sky for cheap.

I've got Freeview, HD Polish satellite, my Dad's Sky package for free on the PC/laptop and our las's HTC (Sky GO). 

I'll end up getting full back-door Sky and Freesat for cheap in the spring.



Saerimmner said:


> also @Yorkie, y'know the other day/week you were chatting bout foreign satellite tv? quick question... do you still/are you able to get stuff like the discovery channels an stuff on it?


Yes mate.

The majority of my channels are Polish but the franchised/licensed channels like 'The Discovery Channel', 'History Channel, 'HBO', 'MTV', 'Extreme Sports' are the English programs just the same as Sky but with a guy translating to Polish over the top. They sometimes have a handful of program's specifically in Polish with Polish presenters (usually Extreme Sports) but this is very rare, 99% of the time I can turn flick to an English licensed channel and it'll be in English with a Polish voice over the top.

The guy's voice that they use for the translating is the same guy on all channels and every program (our lass freelance translates/interprets and she says the reason why is something to do with your brain accepting a certain tone) and the balance between the English program background and the Polish voice over the top is about 50/50. The Polish voice doesn't translate until the end of a sentence so I turn up the TV a little more than usual and can petty much subconsciously block out the Polish tone between exchanges and concentrate on the English program.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheers lads . How would you go about putting cuttings which have been rooted in coco or soil and putting them into the system ? Can you just put the root riots into the clay pebbles ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

I start mine in peat pellets, then they go into them wee tiny net pots and in to the extreme propagator for a few days and then I put the wee net pot with the peat pellet in it into the clay pebbles in the wilma system. Last time I got a little bit of the pellet washing away into the res but it wasn't enough to block it or anything


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

What's a extreme propergator mg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What's a extreme propergator mg?


Just one of them ones with the water pump and sprayer, with the wee net pots, think extreme is the brand name or something


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh right, thinking bout it now pretty shore I've heard that brand name extreme, not seen em that come with net pots etc but spose never looked cause aint doing hydro.

I got a good deal on a prop a few wks ago, is a large thermastic controlled prop stays at the right temps was reduced from 50 to 25 in some posh garden center.

What ya up to today then m8? Fucking boring sundays do me nut in.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

heya all how are we?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> heya all how are we?


Howdy sae

Bored m8 very bored lol round me sisters waiting for dinner she's got some take that concert on the tele, thinking of just going hungry n go home rather than watch any more of this shit.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

For anyone after a new TV apparently Sainsbury`s are doing a 32" 3D TV with 4 pairs of glasses for £199


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Howdy sae
> 
> Bored m8 very bored lol round me sisters waiting for dinner she's got some take that concert on the tele, thinking of just going hungry n go home rather than watch any more of this shit.


You n me both mate, driving me out of my mind being off sick, plus gotta wait for benefit money at 10-11pm tonight to even get something to eat or drink,fags and gas for heating, fucking sitting here shivering lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> You n me both mate, driving me out of my mind being off sick, plus gotta wait for benefit money at 10-11pm tonight to even get something to eat or drink,fags and gas for heating, fucking sitting here shivering lol


I aint far off that m8, hoping this apeal against me failed medical gets sorted sooner rather than later, sent it off on the 17th.

Got some green down in 4wks tho, will be a couple of quid, but 4wks is a long time to get through with fuck all money coming in.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I aint far off that m8, hoping this apeal against me failed medical gets sorted sooner rather than later, sent it off on the 17th.
> 
> Got some green down in 4wks tho, will be a couple of quid, but 4wks is a long time to get through with fuck all money coming in.


thats why i cant wait to get the fuck outta here into a new place so i can start growing again, will at least be SOME money coming in then


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Oh right, thinking bout it now pretty shore I've heard that brand name extreme, not seen em that come with net pots etc but spose never looked cause aint doing hydro.
> 
> I got a good deal on a prop a few wks ago, is a large thermastic controlled prop stays at the right temps was reduced from 50 to 25 in some posh garden center.
> 
> What ya up to today then m8? Fucking boring sundays do me nut in.


Fill a bit shitty today, pretty drunk last night lol, just in the middle of potting up at the min, goin with the 16 this time see if I can do better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

afternoon gents,

just got a 3 part nute system for my first crack at hydro. went with GH. missus is still bellyaching at the prospect of 30L of water being under the lights lol.

couple of decent new flicks out if your bored. that killing them softly is canny and the new sam raimi horror the possession looks canny scary.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Didn't u grow with the autopot fingy that kept flooding ages ago don? Wasn't that hydro?

Killing em softly looks good gets some wicked reviews.

As does the 3part nutes from gh is it grow,bloom and micro? Gets good reviews.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Fill a bit shitty today, pretty drunk last night lol, just in the middle of potting up at the min, goin with the 16 this time see if I can do better


I no that feeling lol dun a 70cl of some cheap arse vodka 3nights ago, fucking shit musta been fake or something never felt so ill the next day like I did, aint had a drink since lol I no only 3nights but still lol

If them 16 perform like ya last batch of just the pyscho then ur on to a winner m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

well that system was sposed top be a of a fashion aye. was flooding all over the place with salt build up in the tubes and blocked filters n that. might dig it out and try it again with some proper nutes. though it was that system that made my livers go nuts. sprouting nodes every mm.

aye grow bloom and the hard water micro. 

can't believe we sign de Buchy the day after that hiding from the gooners. horse door bolted


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> How do you fuckers that dont work keep yourself occupied all day every day? getting cabin fever n its driving me nuts, completely bored shitless everyday


same boat here , but its my fault, gave up work to become full time farmer ![video=youtube;afaOFO8CDs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afaOFO8CDs8[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Fucking qpr may aswel just give up u no your going down when even liverpool can put 2 past ya in 15mins lol


----------



## delvite (Dec 30, 2012)

take a peek inside my room ...........................[video=youtube;48JtzV1MXSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48JtzV1MXSE[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

delvite said:


> take a peek inside my room ...........................[video=youtube;48JtzV1MXSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48JtzV1MXSE[/video]


They look well tidy delvite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

time to change the battery in your smoke alarm del 

look canny them. what are they?


----------



## delvite (Dec 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> They look well tidy delvite


 thanx m8 we do try 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> time to change the battery in your smoke alarm del
> 
> look canny them. what are they?


ano lol sound like i have a budgie my lass playin hell about it, critical kush m8 canny so far


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice delv, lovely even canopy.

Who's the breeder of the c kush?


----------



## dura72 (Dec 30, 2012)

After being married for 7 years, I've realised one thing.

I still wank as much as when I was single, I just can't do it in the kitchen as often.


----------



## delvite (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Very nice delv, lovely even canopy.
> 
> Who's the breeder of the c kush?


barnys farm m8, got a mother and multiplied her so its all 100% same


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

delvite said:


> barnys farm m8, got a mother and multiplied her so its all 100% same


Look lovely delv, aint had tried too many strains from barneys farm get mixed reviews, only strain I've smoked a fair bit of and seen grown is there acolpolco gold and it was really really nice.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 30, 2012)

is that rips in the back of your tent del?


----------



## delvite (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Look lovely delv, aint had tried too many strains from barneys farm get mixed reviews, only strain I've smoked a fair bit of and seen grown is there acolpolco gold and it was really really nice.


had a tangarine dream from barnys and the bliddy thing grew into a banana tree so wouldnt recommend that  but this seems ok. the mother was 3rd gen clone and id already sampled the produce so i know its ok


----------



## delvite (Dec 30, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> is that rips in the back of your tent del?


noooooooo  no holes in my tent except whats supposed to be lol 

i see what you mean tho it does look like it but it a crease


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone up to much 2mora for new years? 

I aint done nuffing for years now, last time I went out for new years tickets cost silly money got there bout 11pm so packed it took an hour to get to the bar ended counting down the new year wedge between 100s of people trying to get to the bar fuck that again.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Anyone up to much 2mora for new years?
> 
> I aint done nuffing for years now, last time I went out for new years tickets cost silly money got there bout 11pm so packed it took an hour to get to the bar ended counting down the new year wedge between 100s of people trying to get to the bar fuck that again.


Same here m8, ain't been out for New Years in couple of years now, too pricey and too packed! Usually have a session at someone's house just. My new year partyin is on hold until the postman arrives anyway lol. Got all sorted this mornin m8


----------



## delvite (Dec 30, 2012)

got that right haha a few bevvys in the house will do me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine and a good few others NYE hangs in the balance presently. My suppliers bird turned 30 yesterday so he was out and up all night. Fuckers put back meeting me 2 days in a row now. I fuckin hate getting stuff on the day of new years eve. Always a stress. 

good mind to Fuck him off n leave him smokeless for new years.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah that's all I will be doing staying home having a few drinks, a sesh round a friends is bout my limit nowdays, not just the money carnt deal with the crowds on a normal night in most clubs let alone new years lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Same here m8, ain't been out for New Years in couple of years now, too pricey and too packed!


AND TOO FUCKING LOUD!!

well iva head a kind of busy day, getting shit in the room setup, pain in the fuk nut but hell what can i do im on a tight deadline now, il be all done withing 10 days no doubt,, grow room floors laid, extactor vent is siliconed in so no leakages, siliconed ound the bottom of the skitring board this rooms gunna be air tight as fuk! buzzin  il make a 3 inch inlet hole so i get the suction i need,

got to cut the door in half tomorrow well little over half, do sum more filling, sand the whole room then just got to paper, il hang the light tomorrow wen i decide on placement, not gunnahave time to mod the 250 so just gunna run the 600 with 8 plants rather thna 850 watts with 11,il do a extra week veg i think,hopefully make better.

rabbiting on 

peace.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like u been busy ic3, did I see you calling some1 a cunt the other day? 

Given up hope off getting paid now then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> same boat here , but its my fault, gave up work to become full time farmer ![video=youtube;afaOFO8CDs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afaOFO8CDs8[/video]


Are ya claiming dole or not? only ask as im thinking of doing the exact same thing but worried about "extra" money appearing whilst on the dole if i do, not thru stupidity like putting it into an account or summat but more along the lines of nosy neighbours etc knowing im on the dole but coming home with lots of shopping bags n etc


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Let them be nosey fuck em aint like ya gonna have a john lewis delivery van outside ya gaff everyday.

I've often thought the same tho people see I'm here everyday so not working, so where dus the car, the bags of xmas prezzies etc come from but tbh I think its more u noing where it came from and paranoia from constant puffing more than anything else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

..............on a bubble bag ting.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Are so stoned yman your thinking your a ghetto hood, ting! Behave yaself lol fucking ting! 

Is it bubble from the purps?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol, yeah mate it's got sort of a greyish violet tinge to it.

I'll get some pics up soon, I'm just doing another pull now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Sounds like u been busy ic3, did I see you calling some1 a cunt the other day?
> 
> Given up hope off getting paid now then?


yeh obviously CHEDDER DONT PAY HIS FUCKING DEBTS 33 GRAMME is a fucking liberty,, 2.5 months hiding is another FUCKING LIBERTY,, the prik,, sort sum1 out and this is how they repay u,, bullshit lies and stores of carribean holidays,, seriously the muppet must think wer all dumb as cunts!

yeh been busy m8,, had to pull me finger out,, anotherday and it will look 90% finished thank god, ordering sum coco and sum wallpaper tonite so be done by end of week, just thinking if im gunna use a panel of wood as the hatch to get in or the bottom of the door ive cut off? doors are light so maybe the best choice.

hows things your end


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

Writing in caps don't mean jack. Some folks will rob anyone and have the audacity to smile while they fuck you....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Writing in caps don't mean jack. Some folks will rob anyone and have the audacity to smile while they fuck you....


lol yeh mate i know,, but what can i do? not a whole lot,, maybe post a warm turd to the address i used to post to but thats baout it lmao

fuk him its his loss,, hes a ripping of cunt,,simple


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck me it's a yielder on the bubble front, 40g of trim and 2 pulls have got me 2g of bubble with a couple of pulls to go.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh obviously CHEDDER DONT PAY HIS FUCKING DEBTS 33 GRAMME is a fucking liberty,, 2.5 months hiding is another FUCKING LIBERTY,, the prik,, sort sum1 out and this is how they repay u,, bullshit lies and stores of carribean holidays,, seriously the muppet must think wer all dumb as cunts!
> 
> yeh been busy m8,, had to pull me finger out,, anotherday and it will look 90% finished thank god, ordering sum coco and sum wallpaper tonite so be done by end of week, just thinking if im gunna use a panel of wood as the hatch to get in or the bottom of the door ive cut off? doors are light so maybe the best choice.
> 
> hows things your end


What can I say what I aint already its done now tho and really don't seem like ya getting paid but ya never no maybe your posts will shame him into paying?

Aint my argument or my debt but u no my opinion.

Say what ya like bout ukrg ic3 whatever the fuckers wanting to called this week lol but the man sends what he says and sends it on time.

I'm alrite geezer same shit different day u no how it is, av some down in 5wks so will square up but we aint at no 33g just yet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

hang on, you saying you sent him 33 g of weed? Why the Fuck would chedder need weed from anyone else?

Seriously lads has silk rd taught ya nowt. Don't send shit till the dollars banked. No tick to no cunt.

not that I've not been in your situation. Hence no fucker gets tick. 

howay the yorkie get some pics up. Dying to see this purple Shish


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What can I say what I aint already its done now tho and really don't seem like ya getting paid but ya never no maybe your posts will shame him into paying?
> 
> Aint my argument or my debt but u no my opinion.
> 
> ...


lol yeh online if u aint got your word u aint got shit! as its all virtual,, its just a fucking liberty,, good job i stopped sending wen i did or it could easilly have hit 56gramme + then id be stark raving fuking barmy! not like its a 10 deal now issit? fuking rang me wen he reammerged akting like being at the time 8 weeks late was nothing stumbling over his lies to try make me think he wasnet full of shit, now hes vanished agian,, im sorry but wat a fucking liberty, help sum1 out and get fucked with no lube! oh well sa la ve,,

na wer nower nr 33 gramme yet, lol il hit the regular quota by then matey, or wont be far off, the wifes the nly one who t akes the zops, and im cutting down on the pregabs, only on 2 a day so thats gunna be tough lol

well wer the fuks this shitty wether cum from? another fucking liberty if u ask me/


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

I was thinking the same, doesn't chedz fire out the harvests? I remember him talking about 25k harvests


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howay the yorkie get some pics up. Dying to see this purple Shish


Lol, giz 2 mins I've just got a blob stuck to me scope looking at it. Twat blob has hardened n I'm having to clean it off with surgical spirit.

The bubble is speckled, it's all lovely golden glands speckled with red ones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

fuckin ell, tell me i'd be spending my evening talking to blokes on the net about red sticky glands


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I was thinking the same, doesn't chedz fire out the harvests? I remember him talking about 25k harvests


25k lmao that's just his new tv money get it right lol

Fuck I hate being right all the time its hard being me sometimes lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

NO he had 33 grammes worth of tablets of me menna pay few montsh bak but then he disppaerd and came bak other week with his bullhit stories,, then rang me saying hel pay me now fucked of again wen he was menna pay me,, 

see mr big time drug dealer grower cant even pay a poxy 33 gramme debt,, makes u think that everything he ever said was bullshit too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

......


I'll try and get a clearer one when this bigger piece has dried a bit more.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Grrr only thing left to drink in the house is a can of bud ffs, dont even like lager n now i gotta sit here in the freezing cold drinking n ice cold can of american poofter shite fucking great, fuck it im gna crack some seeds tonight n get a ghetto grow going again methinks, not got a tent or fan n filter so should be interesting lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

I've decided this bubble bag malarky is too much hard work, I'm ordering some fucking heptane and doing it right from now on.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

" makes u think that everything he ever said was bullshit too"

Lol fuck next up your be telling me sbilly is reliable n sells good hash not to mention he pays his debts hay D lmao

But I will add bills a nice bloke to talk too n not done me no harm, but still no1 listened to the drunken southerner hay lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Grrr only thing left to drink in the house is a can of bud ffs, dont even like lager n now i gotta sit here in the freezing cold drinking n ice cold can of american poofter shite fucking great, fuck it im gna crack some seeds tonight n get a ghetto grow going again methinks, not got a tent or fan n filter so should be interesting lol


Chin up sae u got threw most the day now m8 get some cash soon enough now.

Get that ghetto grow on fuck it m8 nefings better than nuffing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> n sells good hash


I reassessed that situation after I tried to smoke an oz Pure.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> " makes u think that everything he ever said was bullshit too"
> 
> Lol fuck next up your be telling me sbilly is reliable n sells good hash not to mention he pays his debts hay D lmao
> 
> But I will add bills a nice bloke to talk too n not done me no harm, but still no1 listened to the drunken southerner hay lol


the hash was that good that it lasted me until last night lol, something that sits around that long usually sits around for a reason, cos its wank


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Chin up sae u got threw most the day now m8 get some cash soon enough now.
> 
> Get that ghetto grow on fuck it m8 nefings better than nuffing.


yeah im just gonna go for it n fuck it if i get caught,fed up of living like this ffs, also only a slap on the wrist these days and ive got a perfectly clean record apart from a few speeding tickets over the years so not much gna happen, plus my aunt has just retired as head of the local probation office so im sure if i get probation i can wangle something lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

Sambo I can't seem to buy bitcoins with pounds what the fuck is going on with intersango just keeps saying market is out of date or some shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

looks weird that shish, like ant larvae or something. 

whats heptane when it's at home like?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Isn't it because they arnt taking transfers from UK banks?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

I have money already on there closet


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

right come on ppl help me out here, looking for the lowest odour and quickest flowering time out of this lot:

10 Lowlife seeds AK47xBlueberry Autos
1 Kannabia special
1 kannabia afrodite
1 Dinafem Critical+
1 TH seeds S.A.G.E. fem
2 QQxLivers
2 QQx Dog


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck nose then Rolla mate, I only said that cos someone (sambo I think) said that a while ago lol
The autos would be the fastest would they not sae? I've been told that ak47 hardly smells as it grows too


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

It frightens me that your first seeds where autos leave them where they came from m8 shit .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks weird that shish, like ant larvae or something.
> 
> whats heptane when it's at home like?


The gland heads are massive, I can see them individually with the naked eye on the back of a credit card.


n-heptane is a solvent to use in a 2 part (solvent/water) extraction, it's probably THE best thing for making honey/oil.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

God knows m8 load of fucking shit that site.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> right come on ppl help me out here, looking for the lowest odour and quickest flowering time out of this lot:
> 
> 10 Lowlife seeds AK47xBlueberry Autos
> 1 Kannabia special
> ...


The Critical+ isn't very smelly and it's also the biggest yielding out of that lineup, it's a femmed pheno of Mr Nice Critical Mass.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

I've never used it mate, I would like to but I'd be a nervous wreck too lol.
I take it your autos wernt up to much in the smoke department then rolla?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

uh oh yorkies on one again with his scince nerd stuff,,

:head down and skuttles away:


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

just for a laugh thought id chuck this up lol [video=youtube;hZHUzHbFkJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=hZHUzHbFkJs#![/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> It frightens me that your first seeds where autos leave them where they came from m8 shit .


lol know what your saying mate but they were given to me, anONLY priority with this grow is money fast so i dont give a fuck what it is i grow atm providing it sells lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd go with the autos sae. Gets you cash quicker to get u what you need mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'd go with the autos sae. Gets you cash quicker to get u what you need mate


well anything i do grow will be 12/12 from seed( obv unless its an auto) so just basically whatever has the quickest finishing time lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> :head down and skuttles away:


.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Whatever happened to Jimmy? i know he was moving n stuff soon, only ask as didnt he have a tent he was chucking out??


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> well anything i do grow will be 12/12 from seed( obv unless its an auto) so just basically whatever has the quickest finishing time lol


Lol in that case I think critical is said to finish in 45to55 days. Your right I remember jimmy talking about a tent he said you can have


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Whatever happened to Jimmy? i know he was moving n stuff soon, only ask as didnt he have a tent he was chucking out??


il send him a text for u matey,

fuking autos,, the PE i got wer done in 7 weeks and pulled 2 oz a pop,, with my skillz too!! lol smoke was kush so i dunno wat the lads are on about its shit for i had no problems getting rid at top price


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Jimmy also talked about a sample and talked about laying people on multi oz but talk is cheap on the net hay lol I so no more he's spose to be a 18stne of muscle lmao
> 
> I will add the sample I never got lol but the ticking multi oz wasn't nowt to do wit me.
> 
> Good luck wit them clones on time ice lol


lol we have regular contact CUNT , hes never EVER let me down on anything and even gone above and beyond,, for me anwyays, anything else i have no clue but hes no reason to mess people, but sumtimes shit happens u know that!,

ive texted him raemmier he prolly wont reply tonite but if he does il let u know man,, or he may reply to u on here like i said so,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Lmfao like I say good luck m8 get that room ready on time I no nuffing hay lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lmfao like I say good luck m8 get that room ready on time I no nuffing hay lol


did i say that? ur just a ballbreaking cunt

and i do have backup procedures ion place,, but really a mans not gunna talk to u on the phone for a hour say hel let u know wen snips are taken then message u wen they are after knocking back repeated efforts to pay for them i mean after that a mess dont sound possible 

but lol wat doi know eh haha


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2012)

Its like a woman's tea party in here. Bitch bitch bitch regardless of knowledge of the situation. By the reasoning you guys use, I can call half of you guys sketchy lying cunts, I got untold promises of bits of this and that when harvests came in shortly after I posted out a bunch of seeds, nothing ever came of it, doesn't bother me in the slightest but jeez, you guys need to take a step back and chill out. Accusations left right and centre.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Its like a woman's tea party in here. Bitch bitch bitch regardless of knowledge of the situation.


Lol, that's cos everyone's always right...in ther own head anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, that's cos everyone's always right...in ther own head anyway


No just me mg not every1 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Its like a woman's tea party in here. Bitch bitch bitch regardless of knowledge of the situation. By the reasoning you guys use, I can call half of you guys sketchy lying cunts, I got untold promises of bits of this and that when harvests came in shortly after I posted out a bunch of seeds, nothing ever came of it, doesn't bother me in the slightest but jeez, you guys need to take a step back and chill out. Accusations left right and centre.


oh no thers no accustaions here chedz has straght ripped me bruv! simple no ifs or buts

anything else is just sambo being a cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did i say that? ur just a ballbreaking cunt
> 
> and i do have backup procedures ion place,, but really a mans not gunna talk to u on the phone for a hour say hel let u know wen snips are taken then message u wen they are after knocking back repeated efforts to pay for them i mean after that a mess dont sound possible
> 
> but lol wat doi know eh haha


No just a pissed cunt but a cunt all the same lol

I call it as I see it ice "your words your bond online" your words not mine.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh no thers no accustaions here chedz has straght ripped me bruv! simple no ifs or buts
> 
> anything else is just sambo being a cunt


I'm bored now aving a few zoppies n off to nod but isn't bruv blackman talk or is that just ting??? U northan wiggas all sound the same to me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> I'm bored now aving a few zoppies n off to nod but isn't bruv blackman talk or is that just ting??? U northan wiggas all sound the same to me lol


 good god another southern [email protected] pulling me on missing a letter!! lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmm............bubble hash fuzzyness in my head.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm............bubble hash fuzzyness in my head.


you still cumming thru this week nigga?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I've never used it mate, I would like to but I'd be a nervous wreck too lol.
> I take it your autos wernt up to much in the smoke department then rolla?



I have never run them but I've seen grows and I just don't see the point of having no control over your crop . Plus there soo many great genetics out there m8 .

sambo I'll pm you m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol we have regular contact CUNT , hes never EVER let me down on anything and even gone above and beyond,, for me anwyays, anything else i have no clue but hes no reason to mess people, but sumtimes shit happens u know that!,
> 
> ive texted him raemmier he prolly wont reply tonite but if he does il let u know man,, or he may reply to u on here like i said so,


cheers mate much appreciated, every little helps atm, just found out (after walking to the cashpoint in the fucking freezing weather) that we now have no money til thurs ffs, no food in the house no gas etc, does anyone know if ya can get 2 crisis loans within a week?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you still cumming thru this week nigga?


Yep.

When do you want the fairy to come through?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> 2 crisis loans within a week?


It's possible because it's independently assessed although you'd have to think up a blinding blag as to why two in a week, if it's plausible you stand a chance.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

TTT I spose you'd be filing a suit and taking the debtor to small claims eh?! Logic is simple, you do as you say and pay or don't. 1 or a 0 black n fuckin white


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep.
> 
> When do you want the fairy to come through?


 il speak to jimmy tomoz and let u know the exact date mate



The Yorkshireman said:


> It's possible because it's independently assessed although you'd have to think up a blinding blag as to why two in a week, if it's plausible you stand a chance.


 wel yeh it canbe done
u can do a lost or stolen money claim for a crisis cracker once a yr so techincally u could get one for normal shit then say u lost it,, or say the wife was mugged on way home from post office,, sum black dude with big lips followed her,, 
make sure its as far from your next pay date as you can or ull get less,, u tried for a budgeting loan or community care grant? ware not as fast its still worth a try, better stil get a pllied fro dla say to the qwak ur unsafe in starge surroundings thers a extra ton a month, any other blags dont hesitate to contact me LMAO




Don Gin and Ton said:


> TTT I spose you'd be filing a suit and taking the debtor to small claims eh?! Logic is simple, you do as you say and pay or don't. 1 or a 0 black n fuckin white


middle class like him can afford to do the small claims thing but going in saying im owed over a ounce of weed for arake of pills,, i dont think it will wash but ited be sum funny shit

TT recently uve turned into a pompus cunt! u wernt like this a yr bak


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate much appreciated, every little helps atm, just found out (after walking to the cashpoint in the fucking freezing weather) that we now have no money til thurs ffs, no food in the house no gas etc, does anyone know if ya can get 2 crisis loans within a week?


Up here they want you in for a face to face interview for a second one in a week.....fuckers


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear that sae life a cunt sometimes, ice is right tho jus say the right things n your get another C loan, quicker than he will get them cuts u watch lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Up here they want you in for a face to face interview for a second one in a week.....fuckers


oh shit yeh theyve started that havent they? fuckers.

been yrs since ive had a crisis cracker, just do my 1k budgeting loans once a yr instead was well chuffed wen they wrote to me saying i owed them nothing do i want a grand! was even more chuffed wen i applied for 600 community care grant and she rings me asks if i got a argos and went thru it on the phone! got 1.7k TOUCH!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 1 or a 0 black n fuckin white


"Do or do not, there is no try" - Master Yoda.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il speak to jimmy tomoz and let u know the exact date mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basically they gave us £60 last monday(coz i only got £200 sick pay to apprently cover us from 3rd week in dec thru til end of jan) and that covered a few days of gas n some food which ive managed to eke out until today but now were skint again, no money til tax credits on thurs an got literally no food or anything in the house, i aint eaten in 2 days an as from tomorrow morning when she wakes up we dont even have any food left for lil un


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good god another southern [email protected] pulling me on missing a letter!! lmao





IC3M4L3 said:


> oh shit yeh theyve started that havent they? fuckers.
> 
> been yrs since ive had a crisis cracker, just do my 1k budgeting loans once a yr instead was well chuffed wen they wrote to me saying i owed them nothing do i want a grand! was even more chuffed wen i applied for 600 community care grant and she rings me asks if i got a argos and went thru it on the phone! got 1.7k TOUCH!


U lucky CUNT! I want a gammy leg too! Lolg


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol we do that too, a budget loan and community care grant once a year lol fucking right take what you can


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> basically they gave us £60 last monday(coz i only got £200 sick pay to apprently cover us from 3rd week in dec thru til end of jan) and that covered a few days of gas n some food which ive managed to eke out until today but now were skint again, no money til tax credits on thurs an got literally no food or anything in the house, i aint eaten in 2 days an as from tomorrow morning when she wakes up we dont even have any food left for lil un


 yeh youl get one,, even a single dude is entitled to i think roughly is 7 qwid and change per day wich works out to about now wen its due to run out,, so get onto them

u tried them qwik qwid or wonga? i got wonga easy life,, just apply for 80 qwid for a few weeks and mug em off or 70 to be safe!

or thers cash converters u got a bank wer teh money goes in? take your statemeent and ul get garunteed 10% (roughly) of your monthly income,, while may not be much its a ther and then deal and ur garunteed to get summet, better than nowt and gets u food in,

and lol sambo im not on any benefits to do with my leg il have u know, they keep knocking me back



newuserlol said:


> U lucky CUNT! I want a jammy leg too! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Do or do not, there is no try" - Master Yoda.


what's a man without his word. fuck all- me, less i forget summat


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 30, 2012)

There's somethin called fybermyalger or spely however way its a jont I.e bones not rizla illness, mostly in your head I no a few on full dls for it nice new cars ect.

Had enough of being crazy its hardwork sumtimes need a new angle lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh youl get one,, even a single dude is entitled to i think roughly is 7 qwid and change per day wich works out to about now wen its due to run out,, so get onto them
> 
> u tried them qwik qwid or wonga? i got wonga easy life,, just apply for 80 qwid for a few weeks and mug em off or 70 to be safe!
> 
> ...


credit rating is shot to shit and NO-ONE will give us anything, already tried all that over the last year ancash converters prob wont give us anything where im off work on SSP atm n have been for 4 weeks now


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

You tried provident or greenwoods or shopa check sae? My credit rating is shot too but I got £130 off shopa check a few weeks back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

cash converters is garuntted as long as u got the bank statements to show wat u got going in,
wonga is goood too belive me i have 0 credit rating and i got one, all u need is a debit card,

worth a try,fuk even get applying for sum phones online, cant hurt cannit


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Phones4u pretty much give out contracts to any cunt, we got 2 s3's on contract from them a few months back


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cash converters is garuntted as long as u got the bank statements to show wat u got going in,
> wonga is goood too belive me i have 0 credit rating and i got one, all u need is a debit card,
> 
> worth a try,fuk even get applying for sum phones online, cant hurt cannit


yup tried most of them, n if it comes to it ill jus sell my phone or summat, anyone interested in a HTC One x? lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Has that fone got beats audio in it sae?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Has that fone got beats audio in it sae?


yes mate....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> yes mate....


giya 10er for the headphones... lmao,.,. joking already got sum 

best money is cex
http://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=htc+one+x&ispostback=1&mode=buy


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it as good as its cracked up to be? The beats audio I mean not the fone lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> best money is cex
> http://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=htc+one+x&ispostback=1&mode=buy


That is good money!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> best money is cex
> http://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=htc+one+x&ispostback=1&mode=buy


£147-190ish on there, going on ebay for 190-230 but cheers for the link


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> There's somethin called fybermyalger or spely however way its a jont I.e bones not rizla illness, mostly in your head I no a few on full dls for it nice new cars ect.
> 
> Had enough of being crazy its hardwork sumtimes need a new angle lol


I know a lass claims to have that. Medical profession seem to think its a load of balls and bone idleness. Um not sure either way. One I knows deffo a lead swinging spaffer


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Is it as good as its cracked up to be? The beats audio I mean not the fone lol


Havent noticed any difference over a "normal" phones speakers tbh, fairly quiet as well overall compared to other smartphones speakers ive heard, iphone 5 is louder than this


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm very surprised at that, I imagined it would be really good.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Havent noticed any difference over a "normal" phones speakers tbh, fairly quiet as well overall compared to other smartphones speakers ive heard, iphone 5 is louder than this


think hes talking the ehadphones not the phone speaker,

i got sum solo hd's not all ther crakued up to be i tell ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> There's somethin called fybermyalger or spely however way its a jont I.e bones not rizla illness, mostly in your head I no a few on full dls for it nice new cars ect.
> 
> Had enough of being crazy its hardwork sumtimes need a new angle lol


How long ya been off work if ya dont mind me asking?
And just how "crazy" do you have to convince em you are out of interest?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Nah I ment the fone mate, my sons solo's are great on his iPhone but not to loud on mine. Think their made for iPods/phones

Well I'm off to hit the sack, good night fellas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Nah I ment the fone mate, my sons solo's are great on his iPhone but not to loud on mine. Think their made for iPods/phones
> 
> Well I'm off to hit the sack, good night fellas


yeh my hds are shite on the s2 but on the ipod seem a lil better

fuk knows

night guys


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Hmm very surprised at that, I imagined it would be really good.


its not terrible admittedly but any further than 6-7 feet away n the sound fades quickly the further ya go, loud enough if ya use the headphones tho(headphones are jus standard tho not beats h/phones)


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

night lads


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

so whos still awake then? lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2012)

Me hahah bet your sleeping though ! Sorry to ear about the money problem m8 couldn't think of anything worse . Hope you sort it out soon pall . Hmmmmmmm still pondering over this hydro set up doing my fucking head in going to have to get it just to satisfy my curiosity .


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Me hahah bet your sleeping though ! Sorry to ear about the money problem m8 couldn't think of anything worse . Hope you sort it out soon pall . Hmmmmmmm still pondering over this hydro set up doing my fucking head in going to have to get it just to satisfy my curiosity .


nope im still here lol


----------



## Le Spliff Doctor (Dec 30, 2012)

First time on the site lads but really glad theres a UK page! 

Peace & Love from Norfolk


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2012)

Le Spliff Doctor said:


> First time on the site lads but really glad theres a UK page!
> 
> Peace & Love from Norfolk


Welcome mate, be warned ya need a thick skin in here lol, some of the lads can get a bit lairy but its all just hazein, no real offence meant.


----------



## cues (Dec 30, 2012)

Bollox are we..


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning Ya bunch o sausage jockeys happy hogmany to u all


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

Morning ya wanker, have a good nap did we? lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Well fuck a duck...

That last bubble lid last night stoved my head in a bit so I laid on the sofa with my head in a pillow till my head stopped fizzing. 
I Woke up to the bird coming in from work at 7:00am kicking off cos I was out cold on the sofa with the heating full blast (for hours) and the bubble kit all over the kitchen lino! 

So I've had 2 hours nod and thought I'd best have a coffee, load one up and finish making this hash.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol to funny yorkie. In the dog house then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol, nah stood in the kitchen with a brew and a pipe making hash at 10:00am on a Monday morning?

I'm a Yorkshireman I wear the trousers in my house, that and it's NYE to boot!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

Think im gonna go for the 2 Kannabia seeds ive got hanging around, Afrodite (Jack Herer x Moroccan Sativa) and Special (Early pearl x Skunk x Black Domina), should get me either sorted or busted eh? lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, nah stood in the kitchen with a brew and a pipe making hash at 10:00am on a Monday morning?
> 
> I'm a Yorkshireman I wear the trousers in my house, that and it's NYE to boot!


Aye don't pretend yorkie, it's only coz the Mrs is away to bed your at it again lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Think im gonna go for the 2 Kannabia seeds ive got hanging around, Afrodite (Jack Herer x Moroccan Sativa) and Special (Early pearl x Skunk x Black Domina), should get me either sorted or busted eh? lol


Lol good set of options sae eh


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd run the sage !


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> I'd run the sage !


Well if i can find someone to give/lend me a tent ill prob chuck all of the seeds ive got here into some dirt and get cracking on them, without a tent ill just stick to the 2 coz of smell etc where I havent got a fan n filter either lol

Have you run the sage before?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't run It personally but I've seen many good grows with it fuck man your running a risk no carbon filter be carefull buddy .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Listen Sae....

If you can get hold of a tent I've got a brand new 4" fan you can BORROW, send me it back when you've cropped and bought yersel a good one.
I can't give you it because I'd need it before long when I get a bigger tent after this next time but you can get a crop out of it before I'll need it.

You then just have to hustle your arse off for a filter, a PH meter, some up/down and a length of duct and your good to go.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i can do sum ph batteries!! lmao,, na ive got sum ducting lying about, fuking hell 7 qwid? IL BUY U THE PH METRE M8. howzat?


yorkie,, cummon we all know the missus wers the boots at your gafff,, :chuckle:


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Know what ppl on this thread are fucking great!!! Helping the guy out like that, you don't find that anywhere else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuckin ell, on a whip round to get Sae growing again!

Who's gonna chuck a tenner int pot for his up/down?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuckin ell, on a whip round to get Sae growing again!
> 
> Who's gonna chuck a tenner int pot for his up/down?


ive got plenty,.,, i can send the up down and buffer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> Know what ppl on this thread are fucking great!!! Helping the guy out like that, you don't find that anywhere else.


Eye yeah but it's also the place to have your pants down the fastest if your not sharp lad! 

[video=youtube;s8GvLKTsTuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=s8GvLKTsTuI[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive got plenty,.,, i can send the up down and buffer


Make sure you've got some for yourself nugget.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Make sure you've got some for yourself nugget.


well duh!...................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie,, cummon we all know the missus wers the boots at your gafff,, :chuckle:


Shush.....she's sleeping!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Shit it's cold, windy and raining and I've to go to the shop for some more ice.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Listen Sae....
> 
> If you can get hold of a tent I've got a brand new 4" fan you can BORROW, send me it back when you've cropped and bought yersel a good one.
> I can't give you it because I'd need it before long when I get a bigger tent after this next time but you can get a crop out of it before I'll need it.
> ...


Ok mate thank you, the offer is very much appreciated and I may take you up on it if I cant find/beg/steal/borrow one from round my way as if i dont have to deprive you of it I wont lol. 
ALso I will say on here in front of everyone that if i do borrow it it will be returned in the same good faith with which it was lent to me and there will be something accompanying it as a thank you lol 

Have got some ducting somewhere still and ive got a few VERY cheap filters im keeping an eye on online.

Also pray tell what are the PH meter and up/down things of which you speak? lmao only joking I dont PH shit lol

And as well if you want any cuttings of whatever i grow sent thro to ya pls dont hesitate to ask


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive got plenty,.,, i can send the up down and buffer


And those things are???? lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

ic3 or anyone else, have a torrent for the film ill manners? i cant get one off the bay


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> ic3 or anyone else, have a torrent for the film ill manners? i cant get one off the bay


I've got the file on my PC but the mobo is fucked.

Mine came off the bay I think.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

every time i search for it on the bay it comes up 0 serch results, even for the album??

HAHAHA scratch that...... i was spelling manors wrong,fucking doofus lol. I was spelling it manners


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> I dont PH shit lol


To be honest mate now would be a good time to start, every penny counts especially if your on your arse with a kid to feed and not PH'ing will cost you ounces.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> And those things are???? lmao


lol i just found out mesen




Closetgardner said:


> every time i search for it on the bay it comes up 0 serch results, even for the album??
> 
> HAHAHA scratch that...... i was spelling manors wrong,fucking doofus lol. I was spelling it manners


lol u n00b

sae get them beans in germ u only need filter at the end

just watchins 007 skyfall screener. jurys still out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> HAHAHA scratch that...... i was spelling manors wrong,fucking doofus lol. I was spelling it manners


So you've spotted the play on words in the title then.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be honest mate now would be a good time to start, every penny counts especially if your on your arse with a kid to feed and not PH'ing will cost you ounces.


Did'nt think you really had to PH when growing in soil?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

lol yeah i didn't even think of it like that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Did'nt think you really had to PH when growing in soil?


Lol, well you don't have to but it's better if you do. 
And as money comes first at the moment even 1oz difference for the sake of not PH'ing is a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

SAE jimmy just text bak saying he pop on here later for a chat m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SAE jimmy just text bak saying he pop on here later for a chat m8


cheers mate very much appreciated


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, well you don't have to but it's better if you do.
> And as money comes first at the moment even 1oz difference for the sake of not PH'ing is a couple of hundred quid.


Yeah I know what ya saying mate but I was averaging 2-3oz a plant 12/12 from seed so not doing terribly i dont think lol but as ya say every little helps lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> a few VERY cheap filters im keeping an eye on online.


You could always refill it with ceap activated carbon and re-rivet at some point.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i heard u just stik em in the oven to reactivate the carbon

rivet??? bloddy gaffa tape m8 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuck it I'm off for some ice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rivet??? bloddy gaffa tape m8 lol


I'd like to see you tape a freshly filled filter back together!

Bloody hell a hand riveter is about 4 quid and rivets a quid for a handful.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Are ya claiming dole or not? only ask as im thinking of doing the exact same thing but worried about "extra" money appearing whilst on the dole if i do, not thru stupidity like putting it into an account or summat but more along the lines of nosy neighbours etc knowing im on the dole but coming home with lots of shopping bags n etc



yes m8, im signing on, but dont get anything coz my Mrs is working, i was made redundant 8 months back & i just haven't gone back to work ! does my fekin sweed in , but im growing some beautiful plants with all this time on my hands ! , ( and luckily Ive got a Mrs with a tight vage and willing to support me !) what more can i ask .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> yes m8, im signing on, but dont get anything coz my Mrs is working, i was made redundant 8 months back & i just haven't gone back to work ! does my fekin sweed in , but im growing some beautiful plants with all this time on my hands ! , ( and luckily Ive got a Mrs with a tight vage and willing to support me !) what more can i ask .


yeh shel support u cuz ur earning! shes seen the wonga you can get, them women get a hardon for a wedge of cash! all them hairdryers and washing mashines they can buy


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i heard u just stik em in the oven to reactivate the carbon
> 
> rivet??? bloddy gaffa tape m8 lol


yeah u rinse the carbon in water once or twice, then mix the carbon with some water n leave it to stand for a few hours then drain it an oven bake it for about n hour bout 180-200


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good god another southern [email protected] pulling me on missing a letter!! lmao





IC3M4L3 said:


> i heard u just stik em in the oven to reactivate the carbon
> 
> rivet??? bloddy gaffa tape m8 lol


Some1 said that to me recently cause I couldn't afford to replace my highpower 6" filter, the filter is 125 new a industrial sized oven to fit the fucker in would prob be 125k lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> yes m8, im signing on, but dont get anything coz my Mrs is working, i was made redundant 8 months back & i just haven't gone back to work ! does my fekin sweed in , but im growing some beautiful plants with all this time on my hands ! , ( and luckily Ive got a Mrs with a tight vage and willing to support me !) what more can i ask .


Me n the missus are thinking of doing something similiar, she wants to go finish off her Nursery nurse/childcare thingy course and asked if i fancied being at home for a while with lil un while she does it, should take her 1-2 years to finish it off and she suggested i get a nice grow on the go so I dont get cabin fever lol, didnt take a lot of arm twisting I tell ya as Fucking hate my job now and the idiots i have to work for. 

Does make me laugh though seeing 4-5 "more qualified" people struggling to do a job 2 of us did quite easily on our own for over 9 months( runniing the whole depot and delivery fleet) also when I first went into the office I n the other lad transformed it from the Black sheep depot of the company into the most efficient and cost effective depot pound for pound in the company in less than 2 months an these twats have been in charge since July and have run it back down to black sheep status again lol just cant wait to get fired now and be a dosser for a while lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Some1 said that to me recently cause I couldn't afford to replace my highpower 6" filter, the filter is 125 new a industrial sized oven to fit the fucker in would prob be 125k lol


You have to take the carbon out of the filter first mate lol, only the carbon goes in the oven not the casing n stuff lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> yes m8, im signing on, but dont get anything coz my Mrs is working, i was made redundant 8 months back & i just haven't gone back to work ! does my fekin sweed in , but im growing some beautiful plants with all this time on my hands ! , ( and luckily Ive got a Mrs with a tight vage and willing to support me !) what more can i ask .


Growing anything interesting atm?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good god another southern [email protected] pulling me on missing a letter!! lmao





Saerimmner said:


> You have to take the carbon out of the filter first mate lol, only the carbon goes in the oven not the casing n stuff lol


Lol I no m8 just a easy joke, not that I ever would cook the carbon I sumtimes have to think which way to turn the screwdriver lol mount of times I've been doing stuff up that's ment to be undone, and don't even get me started on the jubile clips they are me fucking nemisis lol

Any1 that's ever wants to claim growing weed is hard talks shite! If I can do it any1 can.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lol I no m8 just a easy joke, not that I ever would cook the carbon I sumtimes have to think which way to turn the screwdriver lol mount of times I've been doing stuff up that's ment to be undone, and don't even get me started on the jubile clips they are me fucking nemisis lol
> 
> Any1 that's ever wants to claim growing weed is hard talks shite! If I can do it any1 can.


Aye them big fuckin clips, specially on the 8 inch ducting. Tryin to put them on in the room, only one pair of hands and the lights on was a fucking nightmare, that warm I was sweatin like fuck too, fuckin hate them, but once there on right there far better than gaffa tape


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Growing anything interesting atm?


m8, if i lived near you ( im so fucking skint atm, i couldn't afford postage ! my Mrs £ just covers bills and food ect, so i don't take a penny off her for anything else ) i got a rhino 4'' filter used once and a ruck fan ect , i would gladly help u out ! in fact i would help any one out , even though Ive been fucked over many times !. im a big believer in karma, what goes around comes around , something Ive observed in my 43 short years on this earth !., im growing ..serious seeds white russian

bomb seeds cluster bomb

dinafem blue widow

world of seeds afghan kush x white widow

world of seeds mazar kush

g13 labs sour jack

g13 labs blueberry gum

barneys farm vanilla kush, first time using 10l air pots ,coco and full hesi nute range allso cal mag plus, FUCK ME, ive NEVER seen growth like it ! , things WILL get better for you m8 ! just a case of putting up with a few clouds for a while !


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Seems to be posts deleted from last night, anyone wanna cunt me off now im here feel free.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> m8, if i lived near you ( im so fucking skint atm, i couldn't afford postage ! my Mrs £ just covers bills and food ect, so i don't take a penny off her for anything else ) i got a rhino 4'' filter used once and a ruck fan ect , i would gladly help u out ! in fact i would help any one out , even though Ive been fucked over many times !. im a big believer in karma, what goes around comes around , something Ive observed in my 43 short years on this earth !., im growing ..serious seeds white russian
> 
> bomb seeds cluster bomb
> 
> ...


nice line-up mate, what part of the UK you in out of interest(dont be too specific, just county or North/south etc)? Would be nice to get a TRUSTED little circle of sharers in here after all the shit ppl have gone thru with the wasters just recently


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Seems to be posts deleted from last night, anyone wanna cunt me off now im here feel free.


lol, " cunt you off " ? ermmmm is that a sexual term ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Seems to be posts deleted from last night, anyone wanna cunt me off now im here feel free.


Heya mate where ya been hiding? You got ya move sorted yet?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> nice line-up mate, what part of the UK you in out of interest(dont be too specific, just county or North/south etc)? Would be nice to get a TRUSTED little circle of sharers in here after all the shit ppl have gone thru with the wasters just recently


im about 15 mins from the Severn bridge m8, just in s/wales .


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya mate where ya been hiding? You got ya move sorted yet?


Ive been lurking sae, not much changed mate same shit an all that. House going on the market in a month or two once ive given it a lick of paint still dunno where im going lol, ill move in with me old man if i aint found anywhere in time. Things not improved with you mate, what ya need for ya grow ill see what i have knocking about.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> im about 15 mins from the Severn bridge m8, just in s/wales .


cool cool, was actually looking at moving down that way before all this money shit kicked off lol, missus has got mates in bristol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Originally Posted by *newuserlol*
Jimmy also talked about a sample and talked about laying people on multi oz but talk is cheap on the net hay lol I so no more he's spose to be a 18stne of muscle lmao

I will add the sample I never got lol but the ticking multi oz wasn't nowt to do wit me.

Come on fatboy, i know your lurking where are ya.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

im always about jim and never shy away from a good ol internet war lol

bring it on............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

That why you deleted ya posts then ya fat cunt. Not man enough to stand by what ya write hey.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> im always about jim and never shy away from a good ol internet war lol
> 
> bring it on............


whos ya towel man ic3 lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> That why you deleted ya posts then ya fat cunt. Not man enough to stand by what ya write hey.


hit a nerve did i??? i was pissed but what did i say that wasnt true and im no fighter never claim to be but ya only 60 odd miles away anytime you wana kick me head in lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> whos ya towel man ic3 lmao


OHHHH wtf,, dont bring me into shit,, lol,, all i said is jimmys always been good to me and never let me down,, anything else is NOTHING to do with me


by saying words in capital letters i hope u know im being serious!!lmao


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

lol i dont need one mate, internet wars are for pussys i prefer the old fashioned straightener. You wanna cunt me off then by all means feel free. Be man enough to leave the posts tho, that says it all in my book at just what a pussy cunt you are.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> hit a nerve did i??? i was pissed but what did i say that wasnt true and im no fighter never claim to be but ya only 60 odd miles away anytime you wana kick me head in lol


I do wanna kick ya head in if our paths ever cross thats just what ill fuckin do.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> lol i dont need one mate, internet wars are for pussys i prefer the old fashioned straightener. You wanna cunt me off then by all means feel free. Be man enough to leave the posts tho, that says it all in my book at just what a pussy cunt you are.


touche agree with that but felt abit of a cunt more so than trying to hide anything.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes i said to sambo he could have a sample and i would take a couple of weeks, simple fact is i fucking forgot. All that fat cunt had to do was drop me a pm and say "hey cuntybollox wheres me sample" and i would have sorted it just like the cuts i sorted him out.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I do wanna kick ya head in if our paths ever cross thats just what ill fuckin do.


lmfao give yaself a shake jim you are a anggryman today hay, ive cunted off every1 in this fucking thread you no that as dus most its the net means jack shit.

but as i say you no where to find me and im no fighter ill just curl up tight and take me beating lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

The other matter has fuck all to do with him but i fill all thos in just so they know. An ex member wanted 30 oz on bail, no money was exchanged, i decided that in the end i could get a better deal elsewhere so i did just that. Its my fucking gear ill decide what im gonna fuckin do with it and no cunt is gonna tell me otherwise. Becareful who ya mates are sambo cause the same cunt you've been speaking too had said many a thing about you behind your back infact he's told me a few things about yourself that you dont want posting here.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yes i said to sambo he could have a sample and i would take a couple of weeks, simple fact is i fucking forgot. All that fat cunt had to do was drop me a pm and say "hey cuntybollox wheres me sample" and i would have sorted it just like the cuts i sorted him out.


why pm ya asking for a sample (u offered) when this is much more fun lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao give yaself a shake jim you are a anggryman today hay, ive cunted off every1 in this fucking thread you no that as dus most its the net means jack shit.
> 
> but as i say you no where to find me and im no fighter ill just curl up tight and take me beating lol



All ya had to do was drop me a pm asrewipe then none of this needed to be said but if you think im letting you cunt me off think again mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The other matter has fuck all to do with him but i fill all thos in just so they know. An ex member wanted 30 oz on bail, no money was exchanged, i decided that in the end i could get a better deal elsewhere so i did just that. Its my fucking gear ill decide what im gonna fuckin do with it and no cunt is gonna tell me otherwise. Becareful who ya mates are sambo cause the same cunt you've been speaking too had said many a thing about you behind your back infact he's told me a few things about yourself that you dont want posting here.


you are right that had nuffing to do with me and i shouldnt have posted it dont take away from the fact your acting like a fanny over internet posts???

and jim i no people talk and theres plenty to talk bout me post ya what u want, u really are sounding pretty silly now tho.

i was pissed i shouldnt have posted what i did its done fucking get over it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Internet post from cunts i dont know and never deal with is one thing. Posts from people ive chatted to and thought i got on with is something else. Yes your right whats done is done and ive said all i needed to say on the matter.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

can't be doing with all this bad blood ! hence why i only posted 300 + posts in 5 years Ive been on here !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

*
DRIVE SAMBO DRIVE!! JIMY AND THE LADS ARE CUMMIN!*


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive been lurking sae, not much changed mate same shit an all that. House going on the market in a month or two once ive given it a lick of paint still dunno where im going lol, ill move in with me old man if i aint found anywhere in time. Things not improved with you mate, what ya need for ya grow ill see what i have knocking about.


If ya still wanna move to the country ive got a ton of links to rural estate agents and stuff saved where ive been researching the exact same thing lol, jus pm me n email addy n ill fire em across to ya if its of any use?

And basically all i need to borrow until I harvest is a tent n fan n filter combo tbh dont mind if i return them at the end or buy them off whoever lends em to me y'know, had to sell mine to stop the bailiffs kicking the door thru over fucking council tax ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Internet post from cunts i dont know and never deal with is one thing. Posts from people ive chatted to and thought i got on with is something else. Yes your right whats done is done and ive said all i needed to say on the matter.


my last words on the matter i was pissed up n just looking for a reaction, ic3,pukka dragon,don to name a few ive spoke to much much more than ive ever spoke with you hasnt stopped me digging at them and digging harder than what i posted last night.

you been on this thread years, u no what im like when ive had a few and bored carnt say i expected this reaction from you.

done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> If ya still wanna move to the country ive got a ton of links to rural estate agents and stuff saved where ive been researching the exact same thing lol, jus pm me n email addy n ill fire em across to ya if its of any use?
> 
> And basically all i need to borrow until I harvest is a tent n fan n filter combo tbh dont mind if i return them at the end or buy them off whoever lends em to me y'know, had to sell mine to stop the bailiffs kicking the door thru over fucking council tax ffs


FUK TE BALIFS id have taken the short jail term for not paying!

i aint got none of the major equipment spare its all setup buddy or id hook u up

just order 50 litres or canna pro stuff, gunna do coc vs soil see whats what

anyone got any ps3 games for sale?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

@ Sae, if you are ever up this way dude , hit me up , we can have a session !


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> If ya still wanna move to the country ive got a ton of links to rural estate agents and stuff saved where ive been researching the exact same thing lol, jus pm me n email addy n ill fire em across to ya if its of any use?
> 
> And basically all i need to borrow until I harvest is a tent n fan n filter combo tbh dont mind if i return them at the end or buy them off whoever lends em to me y'know, had to sell mine to stop the bailiffs kicking the door thru over fucking council tax ffs


Tents in use sae, but you can ave it when im done mate. As i said cant flog it as ive cut hole in it but its still very much useable be about 7wks tho man. Fan and filter ive got knocking about spare. Give me a day or two and ill sort something out. Yeah im off to the sticks its just where abouts, her indoors wants the midlands i wanna go south, until thats sorted it pointless even looking but pm the links mate. Always worth a look.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK TE BALIFS id have taken the short jail term for not paying!
> 
> i aint got none of the major equipment spare its all setup buddy or id hook u up
> 
> ...


What kind of games you after mate? my son has a few for sale


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> What kind of games you after mate? my son has a few for sale


not wrestling! or dancing games,

lemmi know wat and how much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

Wouldn't be crimbo without the odd barny


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

... i had a sheep for xmass, oh... and a mankini !


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not wrestling! or dancing games,
> 
> lemmi know wat and how much


Got....medal of honor tier1 edition,homefront,heavy rain,just cause2 and skate1&2


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 2461168...we like sheep here in wales !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 2461168... i had a sheep for xmass, oh... and a mankini !


love to see u do a pullup on that bar!! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> love to see u do a pullup on that bar!! lol



lol , hope you didn't mean that in a sexual way ! i know i said i would do anything to help people out , but i wont do that !


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Agree don . When I first looked didnt get ic3 post on top with the scooter but after reading back it made me laugh lol . Fuck jim I wouldn't give anyone 30oz without some sort of coin a promise is full of shit when written on a keyboard . 
How's things anyway jimmy.?
Stuck in a basterd travellodge in Colton Leeds with fucking kids banging fuck out of the floor above !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;GRIgDuBhKa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRIgDuBhKa8[/video]

6 more looooooong weeks and all will be well again .


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Ic3 you didn't come across a bender ? Haha


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Ic3 you didn't come across a bender ? Haha



i find myself strangely attracted to his foot !


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

lol thats how he's not posted since llf


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

this threads getting 2funny for me,ha ha


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> this threads getting 2funny for me,ha ha


this is how it should be , lifes far to short for any nastyness !


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Agree don . When I first looked didnt get ic3 post on top with the scooter but after reading back it made me laugh lol . Fuck jim I wouldn't give anyone 30oz without some sort of coin a promise is full of shit when written on a keyboard .
> How's things anyway jimmy.?
> Stuck in a basterd travellodge in Colton Leeds with fucking kids banging fuck out of the floor above !!!!


Yeah i know what your saying and some wouldnt bail that much, i bail all the time tho (not that much ill admit lol) and i would have trusted the fella who i was dealing with and im sure he wouldnt have stitched me up seeing as ive been to his drum and met the guy face to face. Just a better deal came along is all so like any one i took that and now im the cunt for not handing over 30 zips lol. Alls good mate, last crop for me then im shutting down for a bit. Looking forward to the break tbh.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

lets get it on Ice Man, ya big stud !


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 2461182 lets get it on Ice Man, ya big stud !


ill give ya all me next crop if you do that to ic3's foot n post the pics lmao go on ya no u wana.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

.. Ice , on holiday .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

lol STAY AWAY FROM MY FOOT! ITS TAKEN! HAHAHA

wankers


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK TE BALIFS id have taken the short jail term for not paying!
> 
> i aint got none of the major equipment spare its all setup buddy or id hook u up
> 
> ...


Was`nt a case of having the choice of not paying them, we had a phone call from council saying bailiffs (not debt collectors) were attending on such n such a date, accompanied by Police, with a warrant to kick the door through if we did`nt open it, rang the court to check n they confirmed warrant had been issued n police requested to accompany them and because of missus n baby just simply could'nt have that happen ( past issues which i wont go into on here)


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ill give ya all me next crop if you do that to ic3's foot n post the pics lmao go on ya no u wana.


youre on , Ice , are you up for it ? we will split the winnings ! , but i insist you were protection , i dont know were that foot's been !


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Was`nt a case of having the choice of not paying them, we had a phone call from council saying bailiffs (not debt collectors) were attending on such n such a date, accompanied by Police, with a warrant to kick the door through if we did`nt open it, rang the court to check n they confirmed warrant had been issued n police requested to accompany them and because of missus n baby just simply could'nt have that happen ( past issues which i wont go into on here)


i ended up agreeing to 60 a month with that baliff and the distress warrant, carnt afford for shit but better than them forcing entry.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

sambo and jimmy kiss and make up lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

did you see the list of games ic3?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah i know what your saying and some wouldnt bail that much, i bail all the time tho (not that much ill admit lol) and i would have trusted the fella who i was dealing with and im sure he wouldnt have stitched me up seeing as ive been to his drum and met the guy face to face. Just a better deal came along is all so like any one i took that and now im the cunt for not handing over 30 zips lol. Alls good mate, last crop for me then im shutting down for a bit. Looking forward to the break tbh.


come on jimmy pal no need to jack it in ! Don't lose the passion m8 !


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

fuck off slags i was out of order ive said so and jim needs to go easy on them roids lmao

its done, finished, caput....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off slags i was out of order ive said so and jim needs to go easy on them roids lmao
> 
> its done, finished, caput....



pussyd out more like


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

so whens the afghan geting chopped then,doc?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Tents in use sae, but you can ave it when im done mate. As i said cant flog it as ive cut hole in it but its still very much useable be about 7wks tho man. Fan and filter ive got knocking about spare. Give me a day or two and ill sort something out. Yeah im off to the sticks its just where abouts, her indoors wants the midlands i wanna go south, until thats sorted it pointless even looking but pm the links mate. Always worth a look.


you just after a house in the country coz its quiet or do you actually want something like a farm/smallholding etc?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pussyd out more like


pussyed out lmao what ja want me to do???

come-on big man??? what should i done???

you get taken the piss out n i dont mean the foot more than any on the fucking site what do u do nowt??? but bitch n moan.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Ic3 get that big wooden spoon from the shed and keep stering lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> come on jimmy pal no need to jack it in ! Don't lose the passion m8 !


Tbh im bloody sick of cropping, been at it too long aint had a break in years im bloody worn out mate lol. Besides its bloody difficult selling a house with a budbox xxl in the garage and 2 crow cabs, dont know how i could explain that one away. A little break will do me good, time to recharge the batteries so to speak. Might do a cheddz and disapear somewhere hot for a bit lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Ic3 get that big wooden spoon from the shed and keep stering lol


 fuk yeh,, getting 2 out




newuserlol said:


> pussyed out lmao what ja want me to do???
> 
> come-on big man??? what should i done???
> 
> you get taken the piss out n i dont mean the foot more than any on the fucking site what do u do nowt??? but bitch n moan.


nope i play along, i'm fully aware that its all on the net and none of it means fukingnoffink,..

be a MAN!! baldy


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Tbh im bloody sick of cropping, been at it too long aint had a break in years im bloody worn out mate lol. Besides its bloody difficult selling a house with a budbox xxl in the garage and 2 crow cabs, dont know how i could explain that one away. A little break will do me good, time to recharge the batteries so to speak. Might do a cheddz and disapear somewhere hot for a bit lol.


yea I sappose the cabs would raise a few eye brows never know could make a lovely conversation lol . Yea doesn't sound like a bad idea this weather is bollocks


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk yeh,, getting 2 out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fek off ya wankstain i aint playing no more lol im going to hide behind me sofa.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> fek off ya wankstain i aint playing no more lol im going to hide behind me sofa.


wait,, u have a sofa really?

wer looking to moove to ten i can get a real OP o nthe go,

only thing is people cumming to lookround the house with teh grow room, but theyd never know its ther, il leave it hidden be a nice suprise wen they find it,,,,,,,,eventuallu


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> i ended up agreeing to 60 a month with that baliff and the distress warrant, carnt afford for shit but better than them forcing entry.


We got the choice of...1) pay the debt in full or 2) warrant being enforced and we will not negotiate. Also as we all know with the council they do this all so quick ya dont have time to get advice from anywhere or get a lawyer involved before ya doors thru


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait,, u have a sofa really?
> 
> wer looking to moove to ten i can get a real OP o nthe go,
> 
> only thing is people cumming to lookround the house with teh grow room, but theyd never know its ther, il leave it hidden be a nice suprise wen they find it,,,,,,,,eventuallu


how ya going about the move i.e exchange or on a council list? 

i wana move, once i get me appeal sorted n rent back up to date im gonna put in for a exchange i aint done nuffing to the flat in 2yr but its a council flat and they make you take up carpets etc so dont think ill have to much trouble getting swapped.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> you just after a house in the country coz its quiet or do you actually want something like a farm/smallholding etc?


Bit of both mate, fancy a greenhouse grow, a big fuck off one so out in the sticks on me todd is what im after really. But small holding also so i can get me chickens n goats and stuff. Looks like it will be somewhere in the mids as theres alot more for your cash that way but ive seen some good places dorset way, just gotta persude her indoors that south is a much better option. As soon as this crops down the house is on the market so aint got too long to make our minds up. Fuckin women eh they do like to fanny about, wish she'd make her bloody mind up.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> so whens the afghan geting chopped then,doc?


i was going to lastnight,i might at tea time????i was running about daft got some weed 2g £25 fuck this think it will be tonight,the exo is foxtailing no brown pistals yet?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

did you make shit with that trim?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> i was going to lastnight,i might at tea time????i was running about daft got some weed 2g £25 fuck this think it will be tonight,the exo is foxtailing no brown pistals yet?


aye mate that exo does that for the last week or two, starts stacking the caylix's too,weird but its all weight at the end of the day eh.
yeah mate got a wee bit of bubble out of it, made it the poor mans way lol. I dont own bubble bags or nowt. it was a good wee smoke, it was a funny greyish color......Any rocky kicking bout your bit mate??? fuck all over here, choking for a smoke lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> yea I sappose the cabs would raise a few eye brows never know could make a lovely conversation lol . Yea doesn't sound like a bad idea this weather is bollocks


Haha yeah that it would rolla, cabs dont really look outta place just chuck a dust sheet over the prefab one, the other is just a metal storage locker i converted so dont look outta place in my garage with tools n engine parts and what not all obver the gaff. The tent tho thats gotta come down. Be the first time in a good few years (think about 4) that i aint had something on the go gonna be a bit strange that lol, still goa sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> We got the choice of...1) pay the debt in full or 2) warrant being enforced and we will not negotiate. Also as we all know with the council they do this all so quick ya dont have time to get advice from anywhere or get a lawyer involved before ya doors thru


yeah im going to citizin advice when its back open, gonna play on me medical side say how all the debts are pushing me over the edge n see what they can do?


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Throw some pics up drg!


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Get your ass over the boarder to wales jim. Go as far as camarthen or even temby Pembrokeshire . Some lovely countryside there .


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bit of both mate, fancy a greenhouse grow, a big fuck off one so out in the sticks on me todd is what im after really. But small holding also so i can get me chickens n goats and stuff. Looks like it will be somewhere in the mids as theres alot more for your cash that way but ive seen some good places dorset way, just gotta persude her indoors that south is a much better option. As soon as this crops down the house is on the market so aint got too long to make our minds up. Fuckin women eh they do like to fanny about, wish she'd make her bloody mind up.


Look into "polytunnels". An as for where to move to w.mids/welsh border/wales etc all seem to have a lot of land on offer, closer ya go to big cities the smaller the land parcels get lol.

Also if ya get a big enough place with animals n shit ill come up and help ya work it, looking to get into it all but seems practically impossible unless ya got bags of cash or experience/agri degree


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im going to citizin advice when its back open, gonna play on me medical side say how all the debts are pushing me over the edge n see what they can do?


very little these days it seems, my missus is classed as a "vulnerable person" and they were quite honest in the fact of there is very little they can do, only way to get anything like that seems to be thru either council/social services/family mosaic etc, they will give advice but dont do much other than that these days, even with helping us sue our landlord all they did was send him a letter telling him they were helping us to sue him n then jus chucked us across to a solicitors to deal with it all.

Might just be better off going bankrupt mate tbh, that/paying your debts in full or doing a runner seem to be the only options these days, anything else they fuck ya through the courts


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> aye mate that exo does that for the last week or two, starts stacking the caylix's too,weird but its all weight at the end of the day eh.
> yeah mate got a wee bit of bubble out of it, made it the poor mans way lol. I dont own bubble bags or nowt. it was a good wee smoke, it was a funny greyish color......Any rocky kicking bout your bit mate??? fuck all over here, choking for a smoke lol


i had to try like fuck to get tha 2g mate and it was the last so....


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

fuck!!!! not had a smoke for a couple of days now, oh well i'll just have to wait till yours is chopped and dry lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Get your ass over the boarder to wales jim. Go as far as camarthen or even temby Pembrokeshire . Some lovely countryside there .


Ive looked at wales rolla get plenty for ya money there mate. Ive even looked at the highlands lol but the mrs aint havin that, shame as id move there quick time. Her indoors is starting a new job where shes working form home and will have to travel to canada and europe from time to time so really anywhere apart from scotland is on the cards. when your not restricted to loctions picking somewhere is a pain the the arse.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> very little these days it seems, my missus is classed as a "vulnerable person" and they were quite honest in the fact of there is very little they can do, only way to get anything like that seems to be thru either council/social services/family mosaic etc, they will give advice but dont do much other than that these days, even with helping us sue our landlord all they did was send him a letter telling him they were helping us to sue him n then jus chucked us across to a solicitors to deal with it all.
> 
> Might just be better off going bankrupt mate tbh, that/paying your debts in full or doing a runner seem to be the only options these days, anything else they fuck ya through the courts


that aint what i wanted to hear lol gotta be worth a bash tho?

how do u go bankrupt sae when ya already skint? i mean how do you do it properly to wipe all the debts.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Look into "polytunnels". An as for where to move to w.mids/welsh border/wales etc all seem to have a lot of land on offer, closer ya go to big cities the smaller the land parcels get lol.
> 
> Also if ya get a big enough place with animals n shit ill come up and help ya work it, looking to get into it all but seems practically impossible unless ya got bags of cash or experience/agri degree


I was looking at a house on right move last night and had instant stiffy lol, down in dorset with few acres secluded garden and best of all a fucking mahossive greenhouse a propper decent one an all must cost 5k for that. Now that would be ideal lol. Looked like it aint been lived in for years, all the land was overgrown like a fucking jungle with brambles and bushes everywhere, but it was fucking sweet, so yeah if i find something like that get ya arse down and give me a hand lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that aint what i wanted to hear lol gotta be worth a bash tho?
> 
> how do u go bankrupt sae when ya already skint? i mean how do you do it properly to wipe all the debts.


basically you either have to pay for the pleasure (bout £6-800 i think) or you can get the people you owe money to to take you to court to be made bankrupt( doesnt cost you) i think with the 2nd option though they can seize all ya stuff in ya house top pay the legal fees an shit or summat, linky below for the proper explanation lol

https://www.gov.uk/bankruptcy/overview


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

£525 for managing your bankruptcy
£175 for court costs, if you&#8217;re on income support you may not have to pay this - court staff can advise you


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

£525 for managing your bankruptcy
£175 for court costs, if youre on income support you may not have to pay this - court staff can advise you


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

u are a wealth of debt knowledge sae and i no ya only speaking the truth threw experience but none of its good news lol think a move is bout me best option.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> u are a wealth of debt knowledge sae and i no ya only speaking the truth threw experience but none of its good news lol think a move is bout me best option.


How much do you owe roughly? rough ball park figure? PM it to me if ya dont want it public knowledge lol as depending on the amount you owe would decide the best course of action


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

@jimmy, to give you a kind of idea... http://www.thesmallholdingcentre.co.uk/properties.php


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

my father inlaw went bankrupt a while back, it cost him £200 he pays in installments of £10 per week


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Phsycosis yumm !!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 31, 2012)

Jimmy how's them gk crosses mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

are you not in contact at all with cheddar puks? he posted up pic of your seeds ready to chop they looked really good, did u not see them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> How much do you owe roughly? rough ball park figure? PM it to me if ya dont want it public knowledge lol as depending on the amount you owe would decide the best course of action


don't take this the wrong way but you've clearly been round the block dealing wise. get yourself back in action on a couple of fronts. when all else fails go back to what you know i reckon.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't take this the wrong way but you've clearly been round the block dealing wise. get yourself back in action on a couple of fronts. when all else fails go back to what you know i reckon.


Would love to mate and I could sell oz`s all day long down here if i got a good enough deal on em( oz`s even in bulk are £210+ nowadays) n had the money to front it(which i dont lol) but would struggle to get rid of deal bags as strange as that sounds( i know more dealers than users).

basically if i could buy ozs in in bulk at bout £180 each max then i could make £30 n oz profit just by quickly passing them over to the dealers n i could easily shift loads if its decent weed


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

anyone growing c99 or own any pips of this strain they'd like to punt????. I had a load of c99 pips but the fucking pigs took them


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

thats a strain ive wanted to have a go for ages spose to be some really good phenos.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> that aint what i wanted to hear lol gotta be worth a bash tho?
> 
> how do u go bankrupt sae when ya already skint? i mean how do you do it properly to wipe all the debts.


 yuou can pay to go bankrupt and thers a thing u can aplpy for to pay towards the feee,, i already looked into it, weird how they expect yyou to pay to go bankrupt wen ur already broke hence going bankrupt.
morons. just went to iceland to go shopping, get thru the tills, no fucking delieverys, and closed to moz so had to carry it home,, 59 qwid in 4 bags :O expensive food nowadays

pigs took yer beans?? the cunnts


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> thats a strain ive wanted to have a go for ages spose to be some really good phenos.


All the beans i had were off spring of the pineapple pheno, was gutted when they took them. Had a few c99 x lemon skunk and c99 x purple punch. Told the cops when they found them that it aint illegal to own pips, they said when you've been cultivating them it is lol,wankers


----------



## dura72 (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new year when it comes lads, have a good one all.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

same to you dura


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

talking bout new strains...What are the 5 top strains you lot each wanna grow/acquire this year?

Mine in no particular order:

Mr Nice - Super Silver Haze
Dinafem - Blue Hash
Pyramid - Tuthankhamon
Sannies- Killing Fields
Blue Cheese- dunno what breeder lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Female seeds-c99
Sannies-killing fields,also
Tga-Chernobyl
HSO-trainwreck
Jaws gear-banana kush og


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i wanna have a stab at amnesia haze but no cunt seems to be holding it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wanna have a stab at amnesia haze but no cunt seems to be holding it.


here ya go- http://www.somaseeds.eu/soma-s-favorites.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wanna have a stab at amnesia haze but no cunt seems to be holding it.


yeah after my 1st 5 i reckon the next 5 for me would have to be

TGA- Agent Orange
Soma- Amnesia Haze
?? - Blueberry
Serious - Kali Mist
Cash crop ken - Kish


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

my #6 strain would be og raskals-alien fire, They have some great strains some price tho


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 31, 2012)

Blue heron
grape ststomper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

fuk me 70 euros for 5 fems! thats nuts


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

good genetics from soma tho mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> good genetics from soma tho mate


yeh suppose, at least i know they will be stabelised before i buy them unlike sum other banks with ther hermies ffs piissses me off

im reala interested in growing a bubblegum,, i seen one time bak looked rubbery the leaves and stuff,

i thought the emnesia haze was clone only?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh suppose, at least i know they will be stabelised before i buy them unlike sum other banks with ther hermies ffs piissses me off
> 
> im reala interested in growing a bubblegum,, i seen one time bak looked rubbery the leaves and stuff,
> 
> i thought the emnesia haze was clone only?


i smoked a bit of that amnesia haze when I was in the dam last time, maybe there is a clone only version tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh suppose, at least i know they will be stabelised before i buy them unlike sum other banks with ther hermies ffs piissses me off
> 
> im reala interested in growing a bubblegum,, i seen one time bak looked rubbery the leaves and stuff,
> 
> i thought the emnesia haze was clone only?


If i remember rightly "Amnesia" is clone only and "Amnesia Haze" is from seed, or something like that


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh suppose, at least i know they will be stabelised before i buy them unlike sum other banks with ther hermies ffs piissses me off
> 
> im reala interested in growing a bubblegum,, i seen one time bak looked rubbery the leaves and stuff,
> 
> i thought the emnesia haze was clone only?


cpl of bubblegums for ya...


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-old-time-indiana-bubble-gum/prod_1190.html


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-bubble-gum/prod_2448.html


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

smoked bubblegum,its a good smoke like. there prob is a amnesia clone only pheno, seems like everyone has clone onlys now. 12-13 wekks flower time fuck that i'll let someone else grow it i'll buy it,thanks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

maybe the clone only is a certain cut like chedz supposed las cut of slh prolly bullshit like his 25k grows!! lol sfos

thers c99 clone only too

what ive noticed is diffrent growing sites have diffrent clone onlys on here its mainly livers,physco and exo,,uk420,, thers diffrent ones again harldey anyone does exo or physco,, strange, but meh! its watever works for u,,clone only dont mean its the dogz bollox



Saerimmner said:


> cpl of bubblegums for ya...
> 
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-old-time-indiana-bubble-gum/prod_1190.html
> ...



fuk me man you dont do anything cheap do u,. try sortingfrom low to high!! im not fucking rich like chedder


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

It a very poplar strain in london, I got 2g for 20quid months ago, it was some of the strongest weed I smoked fucked me up bigtime, not as flavoursome as the pyscho,exo etc but strength it was stronger than both.

I'm talking bout amnesia haze.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> It a very poplar strain in london, I got 2g for 20quid months ago, it was some of the strongest weed I smoked fucked me up bigtime, not as flavoursome as the pyscho,exo etc but strength it was stronger than both.
> 
> I'm talking bout amnesia haze.



LOL yeh figured i remember u on about it bein strong a bit bak

so u back from behind your sofa then? suppose it would take u a while to drag your fat ass up


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

aye the c99 clone only is the pineapple pheno, funny thing is it's not that hard to find


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> aye the c99 clone only is the pineapple pheno, funny thing is it's not that hard to find


maybe il put a wanted add on gumtree?


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

it would be good that, those yanks dont know how lucky they are, they can do that on craigslist. Even look for grow friendly landlords


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe the clone only is a certain cut like chedz supposed las cut of slh prolly bullshit like his 25k grows!! lol sfos
> 
> thers c99 clone only too
> 
> ...


haha i didnt go looking thru all of em for ya, these are just the ones on my attitude wishlist lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> haha i didnt go looking thru all of em for ya, these are just the ones on my attitude wishlist lol


wish indeed at them fucking prices,, shit i cant even affrd them,, well i could but the wife wud do a nut


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

would 12 weeks not bother you ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> would 12 weeks not bother you ic3?


for?///////////////////


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

flowering time on the amnesia haze mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> flowering time on the amnesia haze mate


fuk me thats a while it must be sat dom then? but i spuppose if the yeild and quailtymakes it worthwile then sure im okwith it


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

80% sati dom. soma's known as one of the best in the trade


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me thats a while it must be sat dom then? but i spuppose if the yeild and quailtymakes it worthwile then sure im okwith it


Why not just do what i used to do, have a tent full of ya cash crop or whatever and one of these at a time over in the back corner of ya tent as well 
n just leave it there so it dont get in ya way lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Why not just do what i used to do, have a tent full of ya cash crop or whatever and one of these at a time over in the back corner of ya tent as well
> n just leave it there so it dont get in ya way lol


well firstly i dont use a tent, my rooms long and narrow!

but yeh i get wat your saying, thats what i will do, have my cash crop and a few for me to the side, but fuk a duk ther expensive


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/royal-queen-seeds-amnesia-haze/prod_2215.html amnesia haze £40 per 5 pack


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well firstly i dont use a tent, my rooms long and narrow!
> 
> but yeh i get wat your saying, thats what i will do, have my cash crop and a few for me to the side, but fuk a duk ther expensive


Expensive to buy as a present for someone maybe, 
but expensive for one of the most famous strains on the scene from one of the most highly regarded breeders going? cheap at half the price mate and you can always sell clones n shit to the local chavs or whatever, plus you get to keep the strain as well


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL yeh figured i remember u on about it bein strong a bit bak
> 
> so u back from behind your sofa then? suppose it would take u a while to drag your fat ass up


Your too easy ice to rip its just no challenge m8.

The cup winning amnesia was no 12wker its was 8-9 the 12wker is just the fake arse seed version.

Ya gammy foot northan cocksucking arserimming donkeyfucking nobjockey.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

fair point sae,, thanx closet just looked shame ther pik n mix for 9 qwid is oos il message them see if more are cumming lol

wen i moove il keep mothers n shit but as it is its just too hot round here and fuk selling to anyone on my estate the grassing cunts


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

thats a fine idea sae


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

soma says on his site it takes just shy of 13 weeks mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Ya gammy foot northan cocksucking arserimming donkeyfucking nobjockey.....


jealousy jealousy,,,,, dint think u knew how to go bak thru pages in a forum/

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=soma&act=viewCat

yummy


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> jealousy jealousy,,,,, dint think u knew how to go bak thru pages in a forum/
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=soma&act=viewCat
> 
> yummy


Lolol I've fucking forgot more about growing than u no, we'll jel lmao

Amnesia the proper 1 is a clone only


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lolol I've fucking forgot more about growing than u no, we'll jel lmao
> 
> Amnesia the proper 1 is a clone only


can you get it?


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year spunk buckets, hope everyone has a better year than the one before


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can you get it?


No I carnt ice, they are clicky as fuck in e london they don't share for shit, proper exo round there is going 1.4 a score, m8s rate is 2g for 20 lol and I'm talking bout 25-30 year old roofers not lil kids and these boys been living there all there lifes.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

]



W Dragon said:


> Happy new year spunk buckets, hope everyone has a better year than the one before


Happy new years ya old fanny, be on the blower in a bit? Kids still running wild.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new years dragon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Happy new year spunk buckets, hope everyone has a better year than the one before


now then stranger!! happy new yr


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new years ya old fanny, be on the blower in a bit? Kids still running wild.


yeah I'll be about mate, having a few drinks in the house on me own as the misses is in work so having a few whiskey's and cream sodas, still got a few hours in me yet mate.............last famous words lol


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then stranger!! happy new yr


Alright mate you still hopping along? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Ur getting warmed up hay drags them drinks going down nice?


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

fucking lovely mate only had a couple and already getting the merry feeling going on lol well out of practice as well you know mate


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

So what's everyone been up to recently? any good news out there?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Alright mate you still hopping along? lol


less of the lip me lad!! lmao

walking now il have u know.


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> less of the lip me lad!! lmao
> 
> walking now il have u know.


lol glad to hear it mate, does that mean your actually up and about though or just getting ya zimmer on round the house?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> lol glad to hear it mate, does that mean your actually up and about though or just getting ya zimmer on round the house?


nope up n about, go to shops n all sorts,, decorating the house n stuff so yeh shits better, even tho the hole grew in size? fucking weird i know, maybe i just got a tolerance to the pain now? fuk knows but its all good,, that reminds me im going up to do wum work in me grow room

cya


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nope up n about, go to shops n all sorts,, decorating the house n stuff so yeh shits better, even tho the hole grew in size? fucking weird i know, maybe i just got a tolerance to the pain now? fuk knows but its all good,, that reminds me im going up to do wum work in me grow room
> 
> cya


Good news mate, crazy about the hole getting bigger maybe ya could pimp it out on your estate in exchange for some growing tips lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Hahaha to funny drags, had me in stitches pmsl


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Good news mate, crazy about the hole getting bigger maybe ya could pimp it out on your estate in exchange for some growing tips lol


iv shagged a lot worse


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> iv shagged a lot worse


Fucking hell you must be one hard or mad bastard mate, the last time I saw a pic of his hole I threw up into my mouth............that was one gammy hole lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

dont get me started on gammy holes,i one ............better not not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

lol sambo got his backup in coz he was getting bitch whipped all over the thread""

big bald baffoon

LOL ON THE PIMPING OUT, i think on my eatse my hole ed be classed as grade u pussy bruv! inner city********** hasent the best class of hooker to say the least

anyways going to do summet consructive

PS3 TIME!! black ops 2 lets av it! kill sum sand niggers


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> dont get me started on gammy holes,i one ............better not not


I'm glad you stopped there mate I don't want to be having flash backs to the dark times lol some of the stinkers....................nightmare worthy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah ice I got straight on the fone txtin like a bitch "sambo said this sambo said that"

Fucking muggy cunt......


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol sambo got his backup in coz he was getting bitch whipped all over the thread""
> 
> big bald baffoon
> 
> ...


Grade lmfao times must be hard mate, I don't know much about hookers but I know the free ones look better and probably smell a damn sight better aswell if not I think it's time to walk away or atleast make sure there's no witnesses about lol

Backup? you reffering to me mate coz I been away a while?


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

keyboards at 10 paces gents lol


----------



## dura72 (Dec 31, 2012)

right lads im out of here to a party so ahll wish you all the best for the new year and probably speak in a cpl of days when ive surfaced. have a good one ya fuds.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

im bount to get a games concel for weed aye lads?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

ha ha sambo got bitch slapped over athe net lolz lolz lolz
mind you i was laughing like fuck at ill curl up he he


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

You can fucking do 1 aswel ya mug who got bitch slaped??? People nos where to find me u wana go ethug online so be it.....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Where's the reply then mugly? U want me address too could fucking do wit the beating lifes boring....

I'm no fighter but ill av a go believe n any meet u wana arrange won't be a no show from me.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

But seems I'm talking to meself ya fucking nobhead and yeah I'm rather pissed now but ill post the same by 8am tomorrow.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

No biters tonite lol, it's early days yet


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

They always bite fucking divvy cunts, many got address close to me up for a meet anytime, but bitch slapped NOOOO look at the fucking posts.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuck I reckon New Year's Eve gets worse by the year, it'd be wise to keep the Xmas cash and fuck off somewhere next year


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

have you seen without a paddle sambo?are ya the wee man that curls up from the bear lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

What ya up to then mg u not getting mashed m8?

I'm well oiled now don't fink I'll make 12 got 30mg of zoplicone calling me name lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> They always bite fucking divvy cunts, many got address close to me up for a meet anytime, but bitch slapped NOOOO look at the fucking posts.


bite bite bite


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Couldn't give a fuck drg why claim to be something ya not??? I'm no fighter but ill av a fucking go, same as ur no grower with ya door knocked in once a week ya fuckin jock twat go lick some billy arse for more cuts if ya can make it to chop that is?????


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in for the long hall m8, once I finish off these beer goina crack open a bottle of southern comfort. Just down me cousins house but there all bein boron bastards. Mmmm, wish I had some drugs. Think I'm back at work on Wednesday too for a week or so, so don't matter when the postman comes now ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2012)

Just an average night in here then i see lol, gna go have a bath then bed methinks, been awake since saturday so about due for a kip lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What ya up to then mg u not getting mashed m8?
> 
> I'm well oiled now don't fink I'll make 12 got 30mg of zoplicone calling me name lol


my cousin gets them m8, maybe told ye that before. 7.5mg one, she said if she had four of them she couldn't fight it either lol


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

good to be back feels like I've never been away lol


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> What ya up to then mg u not getting mashed m8?
> 
> I'm well oiled now don't fink I'll make 12 got 30mg of zoplicone calling me name lol


Gotta stay up til 12 mate just so you cam make all of the new year resolutions your not gonna stick to like the rest of us lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Couldn't give a fuck gaz why claim to be something ya not??? I'm no fighter but ill av a fucking go, same as ur no grower with ya door knocked in once a week ya fuckin jock twat go lick some billy arse for more cuts if ya can make it to chop that is?????


chop in.....half an hour iv never had any dealings with billy?and the reason ppl door keep going in is coz cunt come into this game talking the talk,but cant walk the walk,what you biting for you dish it out dont you?if your ass colapses when some one gives you shit sober what you like when the police gets you?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuck the New Years resolutions, never made any ever, I reckon if u wana do something fuckin do it and why wait till new year


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

So when's this RIU reunion happening so we can knock fuck outta each other lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Ill be saying the same 1st thing in morning I wish I was that wrecked drg, u wana give it expect some back ya muggy cunt.....

U wana wind me up but think ill just take it as I said many no where to find me u wana go ethug so be it.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Riu meet lmao most carnt even fucking grow let alone arrange a meet.

Its nuffing but net shit, good for a laugh n nowt else.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

take extea zimmers sambo fuck sake,chill ill or what,stop bullying me you bad e thug lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

Everyone would say they'd turn up then there would be nobody there anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Lolol fair play drg I'm just wrecked n being a nob I'm gonna take me zoppies n go sleep.

Happy new year all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

Old age is kickin in big time sambo lol, happy new year!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Lolol fair play drg I'm just wrecked n being a nob I'm gonna take me zoppies n go sleep.
> 
> Happy new year all.


my lass gets them i took 8 fought the sleep and done somthing that i realy shouldent have,fuck it i started so ill finish,tryed to kick my mates door in coz he took ages 2 anwer the door,then stabbed him in the sholder,i was sorry next day and point blank said no it wasent me,lol oooo the joys.........never again,i cant drink take vallies,coke speed anything lol,like mt freedom 2 much now


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Lmao u mad cunt ill still av it wit ya just give me some notice so I can av a few vods lol I'm a peaceful nice bloke but the booze n drugs just changes me.

Gotta change in this newyear I been saying it for time but I really have gotta fix up.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

I really am mg just getting too old for it all, I blame the lack of qaulity drugs in me area it aint me lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

im a bad bad person with drink or anything that i cant stop myself on, lol but i know it,half the battle


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

I've lost me zoppies? But I think I might have taken them? Carnt find em anywhere?

Doing me best to last till 12 but struggling lol

Scrap that I deffo took em lol stopped looking now.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 31, 2012)

away with the lass and dogs up the hills wih a few pre rolled for 12 so have a good one everyone...................sambo,lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

U have a good 1 drg, I'm done now too smashed got no more winding up left in me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

u sure u took em sambo? may be behind the sofa wer u skuttled to earlier? u fag! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Go fuck ya mum with ya gammy leg ice ya lil bitch....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick get on the phone bitch txt txt away ya northan nobhead,


----------



## mrt1980 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> talking bout new strains...What are the 5 top strains you lot each wanna grow/acquire this year?
> 
> Mine in no particular order:
> 
> ...


id recomend the blue widow from dinafem. but stay away from the barneys blue cheese, out of a pack of 5 seeds 4 went hermie on me. i have heared mixed reviews from them and it might have been a bad 1 off batch but ill never get from there again


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

Well happy New Years anyway u English twats


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Well happy New Years anyway u English twats


Happy new year ya bomb making paddy go get them ira for us u no your engish threw n threw lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year you lot! All the best for 2013


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

I made it lol its 2013 fucking el, truely hope every1 has a good year.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Happy new year ya bomb making paddy go get them ira for us u no your engish threw n threw lol


I get them then that's the bomb making business shot, fuck that, we've our own nationality now did u not here, northern Irish lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy newyear mg just messin m8, u aint gonna start crying or threating to beat me online are ya lmfao 

With what u got coming newyears starts when the posties comes lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Happy newyear mg just messin m8, u aint gonna start crying or threating to beat me online are ya lmfao
> 
> With what u got coming newyears starts when the posties comes lol


Yeah, once the postie comes I'm gettin on a flight over there to kick ur cunt in lol, ill give u a few pills before I leave tho. Happy new year m8


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Carnt I have the pills before the beating??? It will hurt a lot less might even add to the buzz lol

Happy newyear ya fucker, hope its a good 1 for ya m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

newuserlol said:


> Go fuck ya mum with ya gammy leg ice ya lil bitch....


na mate gone of mothers since i got herpes of yours!! fucking black southerners! u sure u aint got sickle cell?


happy new yr man @


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year to all.

Hope you all have a good year and let's hope something incredible happens like Cannabis is declared legal(we can all dream right?).


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Happy new year to all.
> 
> Hope you all have a good year and let's hope something incredible happens like Cannabis is declared legal(we can all dream right?).


Its just not as valuable then so fuck it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Its just not as valuable then so fuck it


yeh but wunt it be mint to go to the local garage at 1am and buy a pak of 20 hi-life?

fucking mint!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Did I say 8am must av ment 6am ya fucking lightweights!

As I said last night any1 who wants a go, I couldn't give a fuck don't be giving it the biggon if ya not gonna do nowt about it.

And if u carnt handle being taken the piss out off the uk thread prob aint for you.

Happy newyear ya bunch of tards.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

Fighting with yasel now sambo, that's a new one 


Happy new year man!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe I said 7am? Lol

Shitty nappys aint the 1 when ya feeling a touch ill from the drink the previous night, missus is still flagging and asleep, only so much colouring in or watching peppapig a man can do lol

Might go mental and get the playdo out, that's just how us players roll lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Lmao no I was just repeating what I said last night minus the drink.

I don't need a drink to be a cunt lol

Happy new year m8, did ya have a good night?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

I was a good lad, still off the tabs. Didn't over do the drink or sniff. Mates announced he's gonna be a dad.

I'm going out for a good sesh today tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

You have a canny one then?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You have a canny one then?


Just stayed home with the kids m8, had a few jars, was on me way by 12 but not all that wrecked.

U get let down with ya naughtys then? How come ya didn't get on it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha I was on it lad, just not daft on it. Missus was driving so had to come away at 2 when she said. The usual happened, lads said no whites just in with the girls so I thought Fuck that. Took a g n some md. Birds knew but so Fuck its new years eh.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Fair play don, some control m8 its the way to be I no when I'm on it I have none, and carnt stop till its all gone whatever it is.

That's why I try stay away nowdays aint had anything but the booze,weed n sleeping tabs for ages now lol don't sound as good written as it did in me head lol just the booze,weed n sleeping tabs?!?

U said ya off the sleeping tabs didn't ya m8, how ya finding it? Getting any sleep?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

moderation is key fella. that said i did just have a line of md for breakfast. sleep canny i moved to amytrips no muggy morning after like the zops.

am excited for attenborough later. love it when i'm catered. soothing voice pretty hd whatever he happens to be doing and a fat reef. bliss.


haa sneeky suspiscon my lass wants me to go to her mothers later. hahaha chance


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol yeah not quite there yet m8 a line of md for breakfast u loon, dunno how u can sniff that, last time I did I thought me nose was gonna cave In.

Strange how drugs affect people different, I don't get that from the zops but I do from the amytrips they leave me well groggy in the morning.

Zoplicone is a very short acting sleeping tab in n out ya system quickly

I got a family dinner later lamb roast I think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

aye there's a red hot poker line across my brain right about now.

i don't mind the mugginess, it's the taste. like having a spoon in your gob constantly.

thats me back to fucked again noo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

Over stepped there. swedes away with the mixer


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Over stepped there. swedes away with the mixer


Lmao, nice md then don? 

I member 1 of the 1st times I tried it, had previously done plenty of pills but not just pure md, thought I was bobby big bollacks and was with a new bird so just done most the bag in 1 wack on a spoon n ate it.

Honestly thought I was gonna die, rushing so hard couldn't stop spewing for hours lol twatattack the new bird wasn't all that impressed either lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah, once the postie comes I'm gettin on a flight over there to kick ur cunt in lol, ill give u a few pills before I leave tho. Happy new year m8


what pills have you got coming? i was asking round here for some tidy E's for a few weeks but my mate said the only pills he could get made his bladder feel full but stoped him being able to piss lol

happy new year everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lmao, nice md then don?
> 
> I member 1 of the 1st times I tried it, had previously done plenty of pills but not just pure md, thought I was bobby big bollacks and was with a new bird so just done most the bag in 1 wack on a spoon n ate it.
> 
> Honestly thought I was gonna die, rushing so hard couldn't stop spewing for hours lol twatattack the new bird wasn't all that impressed either lol


aye them madman is always quaity from this guy. 
hahahaha lesson learned eh lmfao


----------



## delvite (Jan 1, 2013)

good mornin and happy new year uk...................

[video=youtube;kVNL87QqoEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVNL87QqoEc[/video]

..............................Delvite ​


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year mrt n delv hope its a good 1 for yas.

@don

Yeah I did learn me lessen hardly touched the stuff again lol, whatever extras are in a good pressed pill I much prefer to just pure md.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

nothing quite like raw grit is there lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new year to all ( except sambo coz hes a cunt !),


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Lolol I'm all bit out now baz no more bite left in me, crack on.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

hapy newyear everyone!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Happy new year mrt n delv hope its a good 1 for yas.
> 
> @don
> 
> Yeah I did learn me lessen hardly touched the stuff again lol, whatever extras are in a good pressed pill I much prefer to just pure md.


cheers mate, hope you have a good 1 too.

i dont think ive tried any mdma on its own, its always just been in a pill and i havent had a good 1 of them in nearly 10 years. is the mdma anything like the old school pills?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate, hope you have a good 1 too.
> 
> i dont think ive tried any mdma on its own, its always just been in a pill and i havent had a good 1 of them in nearly 10 years. is the mdma anything like the old school pills?


Get urself onto sr m8, if u like ur pills then that's wer to get them


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate, hope you have a good 1 too.
> 
> i dont think ive tried any mdma on its own, its always just been in a pill and i havent had a good 1 of them in nearly 10 years. is the mdma anything like the old school pills?


That's what I was saying to don, I prefer a good pressed pill than pure mdma, yeah a pill is spose to be just mdma, but whatever extras are in the pill feel nicer to me personally.

But yeah m8 good mdma and dosed right will remind of oldskool pills well kinda like I say tho just imo even the best md I've had aint matched the buzz of the best pill I have had.

Can get some wicked pills from the silkroad m8, come from holland av been lab tested etc also there's top mdma on there, but you shouldn't find that too hard to scource local if u wanted too, its really poplar nowdays ur find it a lot easier than ur find good pills.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

if you've not tried it raw it'l be like triple dropping what your used to or more. it's real easy to put yourself in a plight.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 1, 2013)

I stopped takin pills cos anything u get ere was shit. Then I started gettin a few of sr and they were all good. One weekend me and a few m8s wer able to get a few round here that wer supposed to be good so we took a few, this was a week or so after takin the ones on sr and they just put me right off buying anything round here for a few years again, was a total mess the next day compared to bein fresh of the other ones, u just dunno what the cunts is putting in them


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

Funnily enough my Daughter was conceived the night me n my g/f were mashed off our tits, running round naked at like 2am on a beach on Mersea Island lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Funnily enough my Daughter was conceived the night me n my g/f were mashed off our tits, running round naked at like 2am on a beach on Mersea Island lmao


That's impressive m8 I can barley manage a piss let alone a hard-on lol when I'm pilling.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

once the wee mans angery there is no going down lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> That's impressive m8 I can barley manage a piss let alone a hard-on lol when I'm pilling.


I'm very hit or miss with it to be fair, one night its like trying to get blood out of a stone and another night I could probably knock down a brick wall with it lmao, does'nt seem to be any kind of pattern either


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

quagmire of family guys not got a looking on me when im fleeing lol


----------



## Zeppganj (Jan 1, 2013)

About 150-200 per oz for me, greater Manc.

Always cheese or blue cheese here! Supergash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

md is like viagra for me. monumental effort to pop though.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

god i used 2 stay up all night wanking when i couldt get 2 sleep lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that drg lol 

Hopefully u got a bird or some sleeping pills nowdays? Lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Thanks for sharing that drg lol
> 
> Hopefully u got a bird or some sleeping pills nowdays? Lol


ye but you can only shag yir bird so many times lol,and dont take uppers realy


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ye but you can only shag yir bird so many times lol,and dont take uppers realy


spose ya right and sometimes palmela n her sisters have that special touch lol

Downers m8 not uppers aint gonna get much sleep on uppers?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

Quiet in here today


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Quiet in here today


New years day sae most people either hungover or having family dinners etc.

What u up to today?

And only time the thread really runs fast is when people are arguing or I'm being a pissed up nob winding folk up, apart from that its quiet.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

is there anwhere that sells second hand grow shit?uk


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> New years day sae most people either hungover or having family dinners etc.
> 
> What u up to today?
> 
> And only time the thread really runs fast is when people are arguing or I'm being a pissed up nob winding folk up, apart from that its quiet.


Same as normal mate, indoors bored and skint, bk to work tomorrow after a month off with broken ribs, still not healed but Dr wont listen so within a few days will b bk on sick lol, and as a bonus i've got a nice 5.5 mile walk to work at 6am to kick things off lol

You up to much today?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is there anwhere that sells second hand grow shit?uk


Why second hand? So cheap on ebay some the new stuff, see a full tent,light,filter everything minus nutes for a grow 200quid brand new.

Carnt say I'd buy it meself just too cheap prob set ya house on fire within 6mnth lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is there anwhere that sells second hand grow shit?uk


Ebay/Gumtree/ local classifieds etc/ boot sales

What is it ya after?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2013)

Just turned out......happy new year lads


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Same as normal mate, indoors bored and skint, bk to work tomorrow after a month off with broken ribs, still not healed but Dr wont listen so within a few days will b bk on sick lol, and as a bonus i've got a nice 5.5 mile walk to work at 6am to kick things off lol
> 
> You up to much today?


Just round me sisters having dinner with the family, fucking bored meself.

5.5mile walk to work! Fucking el m8 that's abit of a walk at 6am.

How did u break ur ribs?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Just turned out......happy new year lads


Happy new years m8.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Just round me sisters having dinner with the family, fucking bored meself.
> 
> 5.5mile walk to work! Fucking el m8 that's abit of a walk at 6am.
> 
> How did u break ur ribs?


Put a 6ft 9-10 stone flat pack wardrobe up against a wall whilst delivering it and lad i was working with knocked it over and it fell an hit me on the back of my rib cage and threw me forward onto a set of metal railings which smashed into the front of the rib that the wardrobe had hit from behind lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Happy new years m8.


You end up KOin then mate?......dint get in till 6.30 me then was wired to fuck did shit loads a psycho in an still cunt sleep while 10 lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You end up KOin then mate?......dint get in till 6.30 me then was wired to fuck did shit loads a psycho in an still cunt sleep while 10 lol


should av had a valium m8 would have got asleep a lot quicker but then again if ya had been drinking loads prob good idea u didn't, is a messy mix booze n vals.

Yeah I was asleep by 12.30 and only just about made it to then lol was up by 6am tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> should av had a valium m8 would have got asleep a lot quicker but then again if ya had been drinking loads prob good idea u didn't, is a messy mix booze n vals.
> 
> Yeah I was asleep by 12.30 and only just about made it to then lol was up by 6am tho.


I was thinkin about it mate then remember ya sayin can fuck ya when pissed so dint bother 4 an half spliffs of psycho an a couple a bubble bongs did the trick lol thing is I've woke still feeling stoned to fuck an now's gotta be at me mums in half hour for me dinner ffs an I forgot I was goin an smoked the other half a spliff when I got up feel ropey as foook na lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Put a 6ft 9-10 stone flat pack wardrobe up against a wall whilst delivering it and lad i was working with knocked it over and it fell an hit me on the back of my rib cage and threw me forward onto a set of metal railings which smashed into the front of the rib that the wardrobe had hit from behind lol


Ouch!!! Bet that was a bit painful.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

ye think ill get the cheap kits off fleebay


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

get a claim in sae


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Ouch!!! Bet that was a bit painful.


At the time yeah, but rest of the day didnt hurt but swelled up, 2 days later when the swelling went down then it REALLY started hurting lol, still hurts if i lay on it or try lifting anything heavy( which is quite funny bearing in mind my job is mainly lifting fucking heavy boxes) lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 1, 2013)

i had some cheese off my dealer last night. it was good and quite a nice size for £20 too. i smoked some last night but the joint i had this morning fucked me up. ive only just got back out of bed lol.

@sambo ive been asking round here for a while mate. all the people that used to take pills say the ones going round are still shit. was it defcons or something you said they where?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

fuking hate late nighs 6am went to bed woke up at 2 feeling fucked nodded of on safa just woke up again to 20 dvd orders FOR FUK SAKE!

happy new yr?? get this day out the way il be happy for sure

pukka PM


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i had some cheese off my dealer last night. it was good and quite a nice size for £20 too. i smoked some last night but the joint i had this morning fucked me up. ive only just got back out of bed lol.
> 
> @sambo ive been asking round here for a while mate. all the people that used to take pills say the ones going round are still shit. was it defcons or something you said they where?


I was saying you should be able to find mdma easy enough mrt not good pills they are pretty rare in the uk nowdays, after the pressed pills went shitty and pure mdma showed up on the scene now nobody wants pills cause just pure mdma cause too many shitty pills.

Defqons are lovely m8 really really nice, I mainly had the red 1s but then they brought blue 1s which are spose to be even stronger.

But people like a new name of pill so the defqons aint that available anymore on the silkroad.

But if ya gonna get them from the sr then there plenty others that are just as strong, and there's even a new 1 called skulls I think it is, 300mg per pill!!! Red defqons where 180mg and blues 190-210mg.

U also got partyflocks,nintendos, redbulls all dutch pills and all banging.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i had some cheese off my dealer last night. it was good and quite a nice size for £20 too. i smoked some last night but the joint i had this morning fucked me up. ive only just got back out of bed lol.
> 
> @sambo ive been asking round here for a while mate. all the people that used to take pills say the ones going round are still shit. was it defcons or something you said they where?


lots of shit pills around atm mate everyone moaning bout it, seem to be shitty ones for £1-3 each and better ones for £10 each but even the £10 ones aint what they used to be


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

no drugs like it used to be,,to many greedy cunts at the top of the food chain who dont touch the stuff so they stamp all over it, no matter what drug ther all bashed to death nowadays, makes u wonder wtf u wanna spend money on the stuff! that was one of the main reasons i fucked everything of,,really is it worth it spedning all that money chaising a buz u got wen was 17yrs old wen druds did wat they was menna do?

i think not.stick to weed, grow your own you know how good it is,simple


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok ice another subject ya quite clearly a wealth of wisdom on, would love to see you double drop a couple of defqons then tell me they been stamped on or not like the old days.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I was saying you should be able to find mdma easy enough mrt not good pills they are pretty rare in the uk nowdays, after the pressed pills went shitty and pure mdma showed up on the scene now nobody wants pills cause just pure mdma cause too many shitty pills.
> 
> Defqons are lovely m8 really really nice, I mainly had the red 1s but then they brought blue 1s which are spose to be even stronger.
> 
> ...


What kinda prices are they on SR?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Ok ice another subject ya quite clearly a wealth of wisdom on, would love to see you double drop a couple of defqons then tell me they been stamped on or not like the old days.


 well mate considering everyone on here is saying all the pills down ther and are shite! the normal man dont have access to SR so wtf,, get back behind your sofa,your more bareable behind it. all i expectto hear from u is noffink,, just a bald dome half popping ovver,.,, not all of us are druggie cunts anymore, and i never claimed to be a expert,,so your telling me im wrong all the pills are like the old days? YEH RITE.



Saerimmner said:


> What kinda prices are they on SR?


prolly too much


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What kinda prices are they on SR?


100s as low as 4-5 a piece singles 7-13ish but 2pill is min buy from most.

I'm not into selling class a's I don't even like selling puff tbh but that is something of the road that u could easily make money from, if ya got 1 the cash to lay out n 2 the bottle to have 100s delivered to a address connected to u.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well mate considering everyone on here is saying all the pills down ther and are shite! the normal man dont have access to SR so wtf,, get back behind your sofa,your more bareable behind it. all i expectto hear from u is noffink,, just a bald dome half popping ovver,.,, not all of us are druggie cunts anymore, and i never claimed to be a expert,,so your telling me im wrong all the pills are like the old days? YEH RITE.
> 
> Are we not now talking on a internet forum? I.e now stay with me here cleverclogs we all have the fucking internet so all have access to the silk road div!
> 
> And yes that's exactly what I'm saying these pills I'm talking bout are dutch being sent from holland, lab tested and are as good if not better than the old days.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

"Not all of us are druggie cunts anymore"

Lmao says the man still taking how much subutex a day so back to sleep u fool.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > well mate considering everyone on here is saying all the pills down ther and are shite! the normal man dont have access to SR so wtf,, get back behind your sofa,your more bareable behind it. all i expectto hear from u is noffink,, just a bald dome half popping ovver,.,, not all of us are druggie cunts anymore, and i never claimed to be a expert,,so your telling me im wrong all the pills are like the old days? YEH RITE.
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Aint drinking and got plenty of drugs thanks, you don't no what ya talking bout and I'm just pointing that out.

" shit none of you lot even had been on sr until one of us mentioned deepweb on here"

More bollax I told mantz about farmers market he then told me about silk road, long before any1 mentioned the deepweb.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> "Not all of us are druggie cunts anymore"
> 
> Lmao says the man still taking how much subutex a day so back to sleep u fool.


 I DONT TAKE THAT MANY U PLANK! only reason im on so much was to sort chedder out, fucking mug he is,

and thers quiet a diffrence for taking subbies for a giant hole in my foot than taking it for anything else,, so i gess u wont be wanting any more tablets then ~~


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I DONT TAKE THAT MANY U PLANK! only reason im on so much was to sort chedder out, fucking mug he is,
> 
> and thers quiet a diffrence for taking subbies for a giant hole in my foot than taking it for anything else,, so i gess u wont be wanting any more tablets then ~~


No I don't ic3 ur get paid for what I owe I pay my debts, but u hit the nail on the head there no thanks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

Same shit different year lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Same shit different year lmao


Aint drinking no sillyness from me just pointing out facts.

How's ya day been? U carry on after breaky line? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2013)

Fuck me you 2 are like an old married couple lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

I know fella, just amused me.

was tempted to continue, even arranged to see the man then realised the footy is on tomorrow night. I've been stuffing my face and smoking bongs like its going out of fashion.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know fella, just amused me.
> 
> was tempted to continue, even arranged to see the man then realised the footy is on tomorrow night. I've been stuffing my face and smoking bongs like its going out of fashion.


Was a good line too "same shit different year" lol

Fucking el don u really have got the control down to a t hay, u always been like that m8? Or just calming down in ya oldage?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

Years of practice man. Don't get me wrong if the toon game was today id be banjo'd by now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

damn i love this place,, sum funny shit! sambo ur a cunt but a lovable fluffy one~~!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

sambo the Joey Barton of RIU.


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year ya bunch of inbred mongrels, all the best....

GK x exo male to pollenate DP strawberry cough < good or bad idea anyone, aint got a clue if it would be any good....but gunna try it none the less.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sambo the Joey Barton of RIU.



il try do me best french accent lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Happy new year ya bunch of inbred mongrels, all the best....
> 
> GK x exo male to pollenate DP strawberry cough < good or bad idea anyone, aint got a clue if it would be any good....but gunna try it none the less.


happy new year tickle, i aint had much experince with the strawberry cough but have seen hermis from dp blueberry,bluemoonshine and purple1 and from what i read of the strawberry cough that has hermi probs a plenty so maybe not the greatest idea but like ya said ur gonna try it anyway lol


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> happy new year tickle, i aint had much experince with the strawberry cough but have seen hermis from dp blueberry,bluemoonshine and purple1 and from what i read of the strawberry cough that has hermi probs a plenty so maybe not the greatest idea but like ya said ur gonna try it anyway lol


had 4 x the cough, only 1 hermied, others were took early, but the one that looked best was the one i cut from, now she's like 4 weeks into flower and looking sweet, and the gk x exo is 4 week @ 12/12 also, dunno how long till pollen is viable, but it's sat in flower room with the cough and some random bagseed.

the cough was a pretty weak smoke, and tbh i underfed it, am feeding this cut @ twice the strengh and she's loving it, hopefully i'll get summat worthwhile outta the cross, fun is in trying i guess....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Qnn2eOBbBM0]http://youtu.be/Qnn2eOBbBM0[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> had 4 x the cough, only 1 hermied, others were took early, but the one that looked best was the one i cut from, now she's like 4 weeks into flower and looking sweet, and the gk x exo is 4 week @ 12/12 also, dunno how long till pollen is viable, but it's sat in flower room with the cough and some random bagseed.
> 
> the cough was a pretty weak smoke, and tbh i underfed it, am feeding this cut @ twice the strengh and she's loving it, hopefully i'll get summat worthwhile outta the cross, fun is in trying i guess....[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

aint too fussed about the hermie side, the cali blue haze i just took was hermie, found 4 seeds so far, have 4 cuts, and tbh, it smells fukking sweet, so fuk the seeds, sure i heard dj short reckons some of the best pot he smoked had seeds in...will grow all 4 cuts out, and am tempted to run the seeds sometime in the future, depends how the cure goes...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> aint too fussed about the hermie side, the cali blue haze i just took was hermie, found 4 seeds so far, have 4 cuts, and tbh, it smells fukking sweet, so fuk the seeds, sure i heard dj short reckons some of the best pot he smoked had seeds in...will grow all 4 cuts out, and am tempted to run the seeds sometime in the future, depends how the cure goes...


ive heard that before bout the seeded weed being strong, i dunno tho dont really no the science behind it, do no tho i been smoking nearly 19yrs now growing for 5 and the best weed ive had hasnt had no seeds in?

spose it depends also how many seeds aint too bad if its justa few but ive seen some seeded bud where once ya pick out the seeds all ya smoking is a joint of shell casings lol


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 1, 2013)

Same shit different digit, happy new year you cunts! Tonight I will be sampling some Lowryder 2 that was reared by my own fair hand smells lush but we shall see


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2013)

Sambos right tickle just go for it mate nowt to lose plenty of good genetics in the mix so sure they'l be a nice pheno in there....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2013)

3eyes said:


> Same shit different digit, happy new year you cunts! Tonight I will be sampling some Lowryder 2 that was reared by my own fair hand smells lush but we shall see


Happy new year mate...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah happy newyears 3eyes hope 2013 is a good 1 for ya m8.


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

cali blue haze 2-3 weeks b4 chop > 

ok, cant seem to add pics...lol, that's the gay porn for later outta the window, was gunna put some of the male up :/


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

why cant i add pics? says it's uploading them, then just vanishes...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> why cant i add pics? says it's uploading them, then just vanishes...


CLIK ADVANCED AND GO TO MANAGE ATTACHMENTSA,, THERL PROLY BE IN THER, RAG EM DOWN TO THE BOTTOM BOX AND CLIK ADD,, JOB DONE,

fucking forums fucked


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

HA fuck you RIU, it's my avatar!!! cali blue haze @ around 7 weeks 12-12


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 1, 2013)

Went to a house party last night there was 4 of us me the wife and a couple that has just split up. As you would guess a shit night was had by all until I got home alone with my little women and broke out the good stuff


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

try again!

cali blue dream haze @ 7 week 12-12


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

FUCK IT, cba, am too hung over and stoned to be bothring with this shit lol, will try again later, shitty fukkin site....all i wanna do is add a picture.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

3eyes said:


> Went to a house party last night there was 4 of us me the wife and a couple that has just split up. As you would guess a shit night was had by all until I got home alone with my little women and broke out the good stuff


swingers night sounds like to me


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> FUCK IT, cba, am too hung over and stoned to be bothring with this shit lol, will try again later, shitty fukkin site....all i wanna do is add a picture.


try inserting them before you add any text. i had that problem a few weeks ago and that seemed to sort it out


----------



## dan245876 (Jan 1, 2013)

hello to my fellow uk growers. hope everyone had a gd nye


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

View attachment 2462400


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

nope, that failed mrt....fuk it..


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

View attachment 2462403View attachment 2462404


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> nope, that failed mrt....fuk it..


 clik go advanced
go to the manage attachments and see if ther ther, if so chek the little box and then click add!
or upload to i image host and hot link in with these


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

soz 4 spam, actually take that back, some of the shite i seen on this thread, a blank post is a refreshing change


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

stupid support button blocking the done button....


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

aww ffs, that's it,fuck it....deffs give in now, ya can all go find ya gay-porn elsewhere


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> aww ffs, that's it,fuck it....deffs give in now, ya can all go find ya gay-porn elsewhere


lol yeh the support button get sin way,, maximise the box and u can get to the adge of the add button


----------



## delvite (Jan 1, 2013)

good evening fkwits  hows ppls new year been?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

dunno what ya doing wrong m8 dont think its the site???


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> swingers night sounds like to me



swingers night would of been a lot more fun especially if he had moved out like he'd been asked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> good evening fkwits  hows ppls new year been?


orite till u turned up!!lmao


na mate all good,, lil bit tired but other than that all good,, fucking glad the hwole xmas shits outa the way,, bak to work now,, i say work but growing is work! cant wait till we move. full time perp gunna be going,cant fucking wait,growing with no paranoia,be mint

U?


----------



## delvite (Jan 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite till u turned up!!lmao
> 
> 
> na mate all good,, lil bit tired but other than that all good,, fucking glad the hwole xmas shits outa the way,, bak to work now,, i say work but growing is work! cant wait till we move. full time perp gunna be going,cant fucking wait,growing with no paranoia,be mint
> ...


lol all good m8 just chillin now, did dinner for the family and now enjoyin a few well deserved bevvys. i think paranoia comes part n parcel lol  ive gotta pick up a new t5 unit for a another clone room


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

Cali blue dream haze week7 of 12-12


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)

WOOOOOOT......ez boys....


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2013)

God damn sambo. Is that your stash? 

Just back from work. They had 26 last night and a set precooked menu, and every staff member in except me, for lunch today we had about 80 and it was just me a student and an aprencitce. No one in the evening so the landlord got pissy and got us doing pointless cleaning so we just locked up and walked out. Fuck him. Watching the other guys with a beer


----------



## TicKle (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> God damn sambo. Is that your stash?
> 
> Just back from work. They had 26 last night and a set precooked menu, and every staff member in except me, for lunch today we had about 80 and it was just me a student and an aprencitce. No one in the evening so the landlord got pissy and got us doing pointless cleaning so we just locked up and walked out. Fuck him. Watching the other guys with a beer


 i hate bosses like that getting you to do menial cleaning tasks coz its quiet! fucker u did the right thing for sure,ur paid to COOK not be a fucking cleaner, theyve got KP'S and cleaners for that shit!

haha

anyways going online with black ops 2 get me arse kicked, just signed up froelite wateve rte fuk that is, even got the triton headset out!! aww yeh!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2013)

Kps and cleaners. You must be shitting me.. We were washing up from lunch until 7 when we got to go and have some lunch. Yo don't know the half of what a cunt my boss is.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

no m8 i wished thats a pic of hash from philipines you can buy on road.

and happy new year ttt, sounds like ya working real hard good on ya.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Kps and cleaners. You must be shitting me.. We were washing up from lunch until 7 when we got to go and have some lunch. Yo don't know the half of what a cunt my boss is.


yeh mcdonalds are cunts!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah u no ya food well hay ice top qaulity grub in iceland lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

fucking southhampton where all over the scum, well should have won that match.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah u no ya food well hay ice top qaulity grub in iceland lmao


fucking rite¬! expensive that damn place, but i suppose thats what u get for not buying no frills,fuk went otherday to get a few bits for the fridge. spent like 60 qwid! fucking ridiculouse
ohwell,, 

perfect copy of hobbit has popped up

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2927385/The.Hobbit.2012.DVDScr.XVID.AC3.HQ.Hive-CM8.html

night guys


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

im just watching that robin hood with russel crowe good actually think i seen it before tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Fuck this not sleeping unless I'm wrecked is doing me nut in now, too many years been smoking,drinkin or tablet to get asleep.

Need to go a longtime without anything to get sleep, and get a normal sleep patern going, need to do a lot of things lol but we will see.

Fucking boring tho when ya carnt get asleep all night.

60dead in a stampede at new years in the ivory coast, north korea leader made first public speech in 17yrs is just liking yanky arse cause of that rocket launch into space recently.

Some 16yr kid jumped of ferry in the uk? A brit was shot in a bar in thailand caught in a shootout.

Just incase any1 wanted to no the news, been watching bbc new for ages now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

morning campers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

Mornin sambo, as boring as it sounds, routine is key. Regular meal and bed times. And scarier still the odd bit of exercise


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mornin sambo, as boring as it sounds, routine is key. Regular meal and bed times. And scarier still the odd bit of exercise


Morning m8

The scariest thing is I no that have done for a long time, its doing it tho? Had insomnia for near 10yr now, started when I 1st got a script for zolpidom I think that's how u spell it, not zoppies, take too many of them not only would u more like be sick but would trip out, read of them being used in trials to wake people from coma? But its a sleeping tab?

Need to grow me some willpower who's got the cuts? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

I've managed to pack the tabs in. Don't even fancy one. 

Got some weight loss pills in post, told the work lot I'm not doing Friday drinks. Next I'm getting a bike. 

Those zoppas are actually a psycho active drug. It will force you to use the bit in your bonce that dreams


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

I no zimovane is zoplicone but zolpidom where a lot different than them very weird sleeping tabs

Are zoplicone not a short acting benzo?

Was that 1st and has been me only ever legal sleeping tabs script that got me hooked on sleeping with something, but so long ago now just became the norm, doing me nut in now tho.

What weight loss pills ya getting? Ever heard of clenbuterol? Is a asthma drug I think but speed up ya metabolism bigtime and weight loss a plenty, lots of athletes have been banned for taking em spose to be the bollax, legal but dunno bout witout a script? Can get em from the road tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

ah soz man thought you were talking the zoppas. 

tell me about it though. when your so sick of shit nights of no kip and someone says here's a magic tablet you'll have 8 hours nee bother. your like wooo fuckedy hoooooo. coming off them isn't fun. i moved to amytriptaline. not addictive i just used them to get the pattern in place and have one now an then. 

i went for the natural weight loss tabs, from holland n barret. acai berry or some shite. just going to see how it goes. quit tabs, then drink do the better diet thing then ease into exercise. simple as that hahahahah in my head it is anyway. 

clenbuterol eh. my lass is heavy asthmatic i'll have a deeks in her meds bag


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 2, 2013)

morning lads whats up today for everyone,my lass gets 10 quid for 7 zoops


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

fucking hell i should start knocking them out i get 28 tabs for £24


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been outta work now for bout 4-5 weeks, starting back tonite tho. 12 hour night shifts and just over an hours drive there and the same back for 7 nights straight ffs, nothing like easing ur way back into things


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 2, 2013)

morning lads whats up today for everyone,my lass gets 10 quid for 7 zoops 
fuck ye man lol,its an older woman about 53 takes half at a time lol,she got cut off and begged for them when she found out


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 2, 2013)

i would love a job theres just nothing about and im not working at mac deez fuck that!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

na zoppies arent benzo's.. wenever i get a dip test i come bak negative for benzos,, so i guess ther not.

morning fagwaiepes how are we all,,sambo better mood?

don that the 7.5 tabletys u get a goo rake for not the 3.75's

fuk me 10er for 7,, i must be cheap!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 2, 2013)

she used to get 12 but she is getting cut down and the woman still gives her 10 lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 2, 2013)

we should get together and go on a trip like the syrain hunters lol that would be class


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

Aye Ic3 its the 7s I'm talking about. I only need a half to knock me out now I'm not on em every day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeh ther the ones qwid each all day for them up my end.. Only get prescribed 1 a day tho.. Il be bak uplto 2 a.night wen.i.start reducinh the subbies got like 200+ 8ml and heaps of 2mls looking for. Buyer who will actually pay for em and nop rip me of lik CHEDDER th rip of fucker


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

cheers for the link ICE , got my Mrs a nexus 7 for crimbo ,so she can watch it on there .


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 2, 2013)

Afternoon lads, good?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeh ther the ones qwid each all day for them up my end.. Only get prescribed 1 a day tho.. Il be bak uplto 2 a.night wen.i.start reducinh the subbies got like 200+ 8ml and heaps of 2mls looking for. Buyer who will actually pay for em and nop rip me of lik CHEDDER th rip of fucker


Fuck the subbies of for 40mg oxycontin, the zoppies for 30mg temazepam and I might be consider dealing with you again ya lil bitch lol

Just emailed u cocksucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

Headshop in town had no ashcatchers so I've got black ops 2 instead


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Headshop in town had no ashcatchers so I've got black ops 2 instead


More money than sense u m8 using black ops 2 as a ashcatcher what's next lighting ya joints with 50s lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

good lord no, one gets te help to light ones joints sambo 

only went in for an ashcatcher but when you've got the mindset on treating yaself


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good lord no, one gets te help to light ones joints sambo
> 
> only went in for an ashcatcher but when you've got the mindset on treating yaself


Lmao, yeah why not take it they where similar prices, Whatcha pay for the black ops 2? U any good online?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

42.99 for cod. and na man i'm not great online, when i was keeping up with it i was ok but stopped playing xbox for donkeys. usually every summer haha. probaby run through it and put it on fleecebay. had more fun on new years playing singstar. got a ps3 needs fixing sat in the draw, should sort it really.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Headshop in town had no ashcatchers so I've got black ops 2 instead


good choice



Don Gin and Ton said:


> 42.99 for cod. and na man i'm not great online, when i was keeping up with it i was ok but stopped playing xbox for donkeys. usually every summer haha. probaby run through it and put it on fleecebay. had more fun on new years playing singstar. got a ps3 needs fixing sat in the draw, should sort it really.


 thers a section they recenlty added for us new poeple, really good don and u actually get a chance wer all playing against each other who aint got mad skillz like the 24-7 mad heads, give it a go youl be impressed, i was on ther in full 3d last night fucking awseom! aiming down the gun in 3d lol spec if its scoped! 
i just cnt get round setting my triton headset up i hear myself and nothing else,, and its fucking me off

SAMBO EMAIL U FUKTARD


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

my home .....[video=youtube;kRqns2xtTYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRqns2xtTYc[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

or even .....[video=youtube;Dx8CZyFM4b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8CZyFM4b4[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

that looks a classy place bazoomer. lol i cant talk wer i live but thats
quality m8 quality


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that looks a classy place bazoomer. lol i cant talk wer i live but thats
> quality m8 quality



lol Ice, you're right, it ooooozes class !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol Ice, you're right, it ooooozes class !


 jemery kyle comes to mind


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

or , just up the road, 4 murders in last few months ! its only a little shite hole of a place !

[video=youtube;dvuxYxmlfrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvuxYxmlfrc[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> or , just up the road, 4 murders in last few months ! its only a little shite hole of a place !




fucking wiggers, cant be dealing with em


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;oKceQT0Scg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKceQT0Scg4[/video]


im a yorkshire lad by trade, but alls kewl down here.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

Newports about as hard as my morning shit after a curry and a night on the vods, bit run down and not a lot to do but apart from that aint all that bad.

Any1 see that doc bouncers? Filmed in newport lmao well hard.

And yeah I been a few times was there 6wks ago, scariest bit bout going to newport is that monster bridge u cross lol

Try the depths of east london u want rough and dangerous, where's there's no fighting with fists n don't matter how big or hard u are when some 14yr kid sticks a knife through ya.

And no I'm not sayiing I'm rough or dangerous far from it but did live there a longtime and was born there, u want proper dangerous shitholes eastham,canning town,bow or some parts of manchester,liverpool even leeds not newport lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening lads I'm not hanging about just walking out the door, thought I'd just say there's nothing wrong with Newport not much right with it either lol born n bred Newport


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 2, 2013)

Newport isn't even that rough mate just got a bad rap coz of all the fighting and 99% is done without weapons on a saturday night by the pissheads, not the best of areas but far from the worst and nowhere near as bad as some of the places newuser mentions above just a bit of a shit hole


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Newports about as hard as my morning shit after a curry and a night on the vods, bit run down and not a lot to do but apart from that aint all that bad.
> 
> Any1 see that doc bouncers? Filmed in newport lmao well hard.
> 
> ...



not saying theres anything hard about newport dude, i dont give 2 friggs what the so called hard boys get up to, My cocks big enough ! 
im just a lone wolf geting by. happy new year sambo, i love you brother !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

What's happnin lads?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Evening lads I'm not hanging about just walking out the door, thought I'd just say there's nothing wrong with Newport not much right with it either lol born n bred Newport


we should hook up sometime & compare notes m8.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> not saying theres anything hard about newport dude, i dont give 2 friggs what the so called hard boys get up to, My cocks big enough !
> im just a lone wolf geting by. happy new year sambo, i love you brother !


fuck off and go smoke some soapbar ya goldie looking chain wanabe.

sorry that came out wrong ment to say love you too brother lmao

just messing baz lolol



PUKKA BUD said:


> What's happnin lads?


howdy m8, hows ya day been?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> we should hook up sometime & compare notes m8.


goodluck with that drags is so unsociable he wont even talk to us online most the time let alone face to face real convos lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off and go smoke some soapbar ya goldie looking chain wanabe.
> 
> sorry that came out wrong ment to say love you too brother lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

Sound mate apart from pulled me back out liftin a bucket full of water out of the bath earlier, fuckin twisted as i lifted din i, an just felt sumut crack ffs lol an was ment to be goin back to work tomoz so the mrs thinks im on a blag cos she knows i never wanna go back lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

fuck me baz thats ruff sorry to hear that mate...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What's happnin lads?


 am good man,,,,real good infact. grow rooms DONE!! ducting was a chew but needed to be done, just working on concealment now. YEEHAAA


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> fuck me baz thats ruff sorry to hear that mate...


thanks Pukka, funny thing is they found the lump , (which was a lot smaller then) 2 years ago when i had a scan because i had kidney stones !,
meby sommat could have been done then, at that time they said it was because i had an enzime that made fatty deposits on the liver, now its all change ! weres bupa when you need them !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

dunno what to say m8 what can ya say to news like.

they no what the lump is for 100% yet tho? i no that any lump that size where it is aint good.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> thanks Pukka, funny thing is they found the lump , (which was a lot smaller then) 2 years ago when i had a scan because i had kidney stones !,
> meby sommat could have been done then, at that time they said it was because i had an enzime that made fatty deposits on the liver, now its all change ! weres bupa when you need them !


Fuckin cunts the lot of um, defo some1 to blame there then mate, dint they never re-checked it then?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno what to say m8 what can ya say to news like.
> 
> they no what the lump is for 100% yet tho? i no that any lump that size where it is aint good.


well my white blood cell count has shot up & im back to hospital tomorrow, so will keep you informed m8, cheers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

fucking hell man lumps are no good,, they doena biopsy?

dunno wat to say man,and i think im poorly fuk a duk, hope it turns out to be sumthing other than the worst!

qustion guys,, got a 16inch fan flor standing fucker, anyways i can mount it to the ceiling if i want upside down but its would prolly be about 5-6 inches above the canopy according to how my plants grow,, would it matter? i mean moutning it upside down is better than stood on the floor aint it??


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin cunts the lot of um, defo some1 to blame there then mate, dint they never re-checked it then?


no m8, didn't hear a thing off them ! it was only last few weeks were i been feeling really shit & went up the docs that they started to investigate further !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking hell man lumps are no good,, they doena biopsy?
> 
> dunno wat to say man,and i think im poorly fuk a duk, hope it turns out to be sumthing other than the worst!
> 
> qustion guys,, got a 16inch fan flor standing fucker, anyways i can mount it to the ceiling if i want upside down but its would prolly be about 5-6 inches above the canopy according to how my plants grow,, would it matter? i mean moutning it upside down is better than stood on the floor aint it??


cheers Ice, youre a good bloke !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> no m8, didn't hear a thing off them ! it was only last few weeks were i been feeling really shit & went up the docs that they started to investigate further !


That takes piss mate, has it not been givin ya grief or owt?....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> cheers Ice, youre a good bloke !


I KNOW I AM,, SHAME OTHERS DONT RECOGNISE THAT!


on another note mate seriously i do hope it turns out to be a cyst or grizzle, no1 deserves that shit at our age!!! best wishes mate,,il go beat a nigger up in your honor see if it gets u sum good will of the man upstairs


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That takes piss mate, has it not been givin ya grief or owt?....


yes m8, constant pain just below my rib cage, tired as fuck and pain in my kidneys , but i have just put up with it, im stoned most days all day so that helps, just thought it was sommat to do with my kidney stones, and too fucking stuborn to go see the docs ! ( and im a hard cunt ! lol, not)


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I KNOW I AM,, SHAME OTHERS DONT RECOGNISE THAT!
> 
> 
> on another note mate seriously i do hope it turns out to be a cyst or grizzle, no1 deserves that shit at our age!!! best wishes mate,,il go beat a nigger up in your honor see if it gets u sum good will of the man upstairs


lol, cheers Ice, hope i haven't put a dampener on every one ! CHEER UP YA CUNTS !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

Aye thats sumut id do mate, the mrs has to force me to go to docs or owt, i always just say....im oright luv lol..... just fuckin shows ya dunt it, too manly for ya own good mate..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am good man,,,,real good infact. grow rooms DONE!! ducting was a chew but needed to be done, just working on concealment now. YEEHAAA





IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking hell man lumps are no good,, they doena biopsy?
> 
> dunno wat to say man,and i think im poorly fuk a duk, hope it turns out to be sumthing other than the worst!
> 
> qustion guys,, got a 16inch fan flor standing fucker, anyways i can mount it to the ceiling if i want upside down but its would prolly be about 5-6 inches above the canopy according to how my plants grow,, would it matter? i mean moutning it upside down is better than stood on the floor aint it??


If theres owt ya need a hand we mate ill give ya a chuck when i come up, ill leave me tools in car friday an let me no if you need any power tools got most stuff an if ya need any fixings an shit got loads a that stuff too, ill check ya electrics are safe while im there anall pal


----------



## cues (Jan 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> thanks Pukka, funny thing is they found the lump , (which was a lot smaller then) 2 years ago when i had a scan because i had kidney stones !,
> meby sommat could have been done then, at that time they said it was because i had an enzime that made fatty deposits on the liver, now its all change ! weres bupa when you need them !


Bupa is effin useless for anything serious. I had the gold cover years ago (late eighties) when I got knocked off my motorbike (fucking pissed copper driving home, strangely never got breath-tested). 4 weeks intensive care (NHS, bupa don't do ICU) followed by 4 months as a hospital in-patient. Bupa got me a private room for the last 4 weeks. Great. Laid out, on my back, unable to even get myself into a wheelchair (Pointless anyway, broke both arms, legs, shoulder blade, collar-bone, skull, 9 ribs, 2 fingers). Only thing I had was my friends I had made on the ward. Last thing I wanted at that point was a private room.
Sorry for moaning, still really pissed at the whole thing.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

*

''broke both arms, legs, shoulder blade, collar-bone, skull, 9 ribs, 2 fingers''

nothing too serious then lol fucking el that sounds abit rough, did u get a claim for it?​




*


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

dunno why that txt is all black???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> If theres owt ya need a hand we mate ill give ya a chuck when i come up, ill leave me tools in car friday an let me no if you need any power tools got most stuff an if ya need any fixings an shit got loads a that stuff too, ill check ya electrics are safe while im there anall pal


 well just got the bottom 3rd off the door,, so it eaves me with a extrance hatch on thelower side, just got to do the filling work no with the pollyfilla, only thing im unsure on is mounting this fan wether it woud be too high? but anyways sounds like your def upfor cumming so be good for you to check the elctrics make sure im not gunna fuk me shit up!




newuserlol said:


> dunno why that txt is all black???


we all know u like a bit of black m8!! cummon black leather sofa wi pink fluffy cussions U LOVE IT!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

and here's me pissed off cos the missus forgot to lift 2 k of bacon and 25 chicken breasts out the car boot 2 days ago. puts shit into perspective that kinda news bazoomer. fingers crossed for you man.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

we all know u like a bit of black m8!! cummon black leather sofa wi pink fluffy cussions U LOVE IT![/QUOTE]

i was actually with a black girl for 5yr, was when i lived in london n 5stone lighter lol she was fit as fuck use to like all the black boys wanting a piece of her whilst shes sucking white cock not that she sucked it much crap-est shag i had in me life, dunno bout all that once u go black u dont go back malarky, i member getting the proper arse with it buying the karma-sutra and throwin it at her telling her to sort her shit out lool true story lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and here's me pissed off cos the missus forgot to lift 2 k of bacon and 25 chicken breasts out the car boot 2 days ago. puts shit into perspective that kinda news bazoomer. fingers crossed for you man.


 the fuk? 2 cliks of bacon? lol thats a whole lodda bacon,,remonds me i must find a wholesale place that does it in clicks, big fuckof blocks of the stuff, misshapes just dont cut it



newuserlol said:


> lol i was actually with a black girl for 5yr, was when i lived in london n 5stone lighter lol s


at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cues (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, got 15K. Not enough. Funny thing is, I have spent my life self-medicating (after I gave up the co-proxamol which put me back in hospital with kidney disease) but I'm the one who is breaking the law! Not the copper who lied about everything in court to get out of it. Fortunately there were witnesses and evidence. Unfortunately, the accident happened 2 hours after he finished work, although he was apparently on his way home and had no explanation of where he had been for those 2 hours. (I do, because I knew the barmaid) Strangely, his 'mates' didn't breathalyse him either, although the first bike cop on the scene apparently pinned him up against his car and gave him a mouthful, out of earshot of witnesses. He got 3 points and a £100 fine for driving without due care. You could almost see the magistrates gutted that they had no choice but to convict him. One law for them. No respect for the law any more from me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

cues said:


> Yeah, got 15K. Not enough. Funny thing is, I have spent my life self-medicating (after I gave up the co-proxamol which put me back in hospital with kidney disease) but I'm the one who is breaking the law! Not the copper who lied about everything in court to get out of it. Fortunately there were witnesses and evidence. Unfortunately, the accident happened 2 hours after he finished work, although he was apparently on his way home and had no explanation of where he had been for those 2 hours. (I do, because I knew the barmaid) Strangely, his 'mates' didn't breathalyse him either, although the first bike cop on the scene apparently pinned him up against his car and gave him a mouthful, out of earshot of witnesses. He got 3 points and a £100 fine for driving without due care. You could almost see the magistrates gutted that they had no choice but to convict him. One law for them. No respect for the law any more from me.


 thats the problem the cops think ther above the law,, u know wat we should all start if we see one on ther hone driving,, take a photo and report them,, no seatbelt,, the same,, and on and on,, make a stand! THE TIME IS NOW!

u watch ill get a knock of the internet police and get 18 months! u know like the facebook posters!!hahah


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

wanker lol difference is i was 11stone back then and a sexy beast lol your nose n ears prob go 6 stone a piece lol

ice whys that hobbit dl going so slow m8? fucking taking ages?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

cues said:


> Yeah, got 15K. Not enough. Funny thing is, I have spent my life self-medicating (after I gave up the co-proxamol which put me back in hospital with kidney disease) but I'm the one who is breaking the law! Not the copper who lied about everything in court to get out of it. Fortunately there were witnesses and evidence. Unfortunately, the accident happened 2 hours after he finished work, although he was apparently on his way home and had no explanation of where he had been for those 2 hours. (I do, because I knew the barmaid) Strangely, his 'mates' didn't breathalyse him either, although the first bike cop on the scene apparently pinned him up against his car and gave him a mouthful, out of earshot of witnesses. He got 3 points and a £100 fine for driving without due care. You could almost see the magistrates gutted that they had no choice but to convict him. One law for them. No respect for the law any more from me.


15k lol fucking yeah cues i reckon u would get that nowdays for stubbing a toe in a gov building, thats proper shit.

you read thoroughly bitter about it all and rightly so m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wanker lol difference is i was 11stone back then and a sexy beast lol your nose n ears prob go 6 stone a piece lol

ice whys that hobbit dl going so slow m8? fucking taking ages?[/QUOTE]

fuk it off and download cute ftp il give u my server info so u can get full speed


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wanker lol difference is i was 11stone back then and a sexy beast lol your nose n ears prob go 6 stone a piece lol
> 
> ice whys that hobbit dl going so slow m8? fucking taking ages?


fuk it off and download cute ftp il give u my server info so u can get full speed[/QUOTE]

the 800mg version ice? was told by some1 who got that its out of sync??? whats the server malarky about?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

ftp://ftp.globalscape.com/pub/cuteftp/cuteftp.exe

and il inbox u the info to enter once its installed


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ftp://ftp.globalscape.com/pub/cuteftp/cuteftp.exe
> 
> and il inbox u the info to enter once its installed


done ice installed


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening all, how is everyone?

Anyone in here know anything about empployers responsibilities regarding issuing equipment to staff? Yorkie? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> done ice installed


sec il email u now


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 2, 2013)

Employers are bound by health and saftey to provide full ppe or any bother equipment so they can do their job safley


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, how is everyone?
> 
> Anyone in here know anything about empployers responsibilities regarding issuing equipment to staff? Yorkie? lol


well if they charge u for it keep the recipet u get it bak as a rebate in may

if ur on jsa u can get a grant to buy the items to get u bak to work

thats about all i know

and my hobbit is the raw version 2.35gb


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Employers are bound by health and saftey to provide full ppe or any bother equipment so they can do their job safley


Yup I know that much, reason im asking is to do with Sat-nav systems, I work as a driver and have used my own up til now but went into work without it today n boss got all shitty ad tried the whole "its your responsibility to provide your own" i countered with" No, if you as my employer wish me to use one to complete a task that YOU assign to me then the company is responsible for supplying that equipment", she then tried the whole" no its your responsibility and even says so in your contract", It does NOT say ANYTHING in my contract/staff handbook or statement of particulars about sat-navs or even mapsat all.

Now granted i know a lot of companies will not pay for sat-navs but im sure at basic minimum they should supply the relevant maps to complete my duties as a driver(which they dont) since im employed by them and being asked by them to deliver THEIR goods in THEIR vehicle to THEIR customers, but frustratingly I cannot find anything bout it one way or the other on the net after nearly 2 hours of searching


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup I know that much, reason im asking is to do with Sat-nav systems, I work as a driver and have used my own up til now but went into work without it today n boss got all shitty ad tried the whole "its your responsibility to provide your own" i countered with" No, if you as my employer wish me to use one to complete a task that YOU assign to me then the company is responsible for supplying that equipment", she then tried the whole" no its your responsibility and even says so in your contract", It does NOT say ANYTHING in my contract/staff handbook or statement of particulars about sat-navs or even mapsat all.
> 
> Now granted i know a lot of companies will not pay for sat-navs but im sure at basic minimum they should supply the relevant maps to complete my duties as a driver(which they dont) since im employed by them and being asked by them to deliver THEIR goods in THEIR vehicle to THEIR customers, but frustratingly I cannot find anything bout it one way or the other on the net after nearly 2 hours of searching


http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?p=63258547

thats not wholey ralted to ur sitiation matey but make a act ther and post yourquestion,, its a good site for legal knowlendge like you asking


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well if they charge u for it keep the recipet u get it bak as a rebate in may
> 
> if ur on jsa u can get a grant to buy the items to get u bak to work
> 
> ...


I decided to wait a bit on the hobbit. Too many new films i have yet to watch, namely skyfall and batman, so basically a fortnight to watch the two. Although thinking about it, i might download a copy for me and kuroi to watch next week when she comes down. Should be fun to get fucked up on canna caramels and watch little people. She'll feel right at home


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I decided to wait a bit on the hobbit. Too many new films i have yet to watch, namely skyfall and batman, so basically a fortnight to watch the two. Although thinking about it, i might download a copy for me and kuroi to watch next week when she comes down. Should be fun to get fucked up on canna caramels and watch little people. She'll feel right at home


lol yeh get this version TT
http://kat.ph/the-hobbit-2012-dvdscr-xvid-ac3-hq-hive-cm8-t6948641.html

2.35gb as source better res less pixelation and in sync

skyfall aint all that,, look for a good screener the one i watched was rather pixelated,.
st geirges day si good to

or this one
http://kat.ph/fire-with-fire-2012-brrip-xvid-etrg-t6766339.html


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought the Hobbit was a bit more of a kids film than the Lords of the Ring. Not bad though. Just finished watching The Millenium Series in Swedish (subtitled) Really good set of films, pissed on the Daniel Craig ones. If you are ok with subtitles, watch them for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

I have to say I thought skyfall was gash. Seems I'm in the minority though.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

morning D

did u have a nice xmas and new years?

just now gonna burn the hobbit and skyfall to disks need something to watch.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have to say I thought skyfall was gash. Seems I'm in the minority though.


morning

yeah its taken the first 100mil ever quickest or something i was reading anyway, gonna giv it a watch later.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

Morning lad, aye, Xmas was grand, and new years was a mind bender, so all in all a goody for sure. Yerself? Any unrealistic resolutions? haha. I even thought about trying to knock weed on the head at least one day a week, lmfao, like that'll happen.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah wasnt too bad m8, kids enjoyed my pocket didnt lol

didnt do nuffing newyears tho, just stayed home fucking struggled to make it to 12 getting old or got old i should say, as for news years res yeah made a few and already flooped but gonna get back on the wagon, for another few days at least lol


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

Plenty sore Xmas pockets for sure!!! Think I'll go Jehovah next year....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have to say I thought skyfall was gash. Seems I'm in the minority though.


 yeh was pants for sure, nothing like the rest,seems ther trying to take him back to the start,not sure if it will work or not? seems not oh well, u want a good action flik ther one called,,, the raid redemtion, look for the dubbed version, its in thai but its dubbed very well,, if u have trouble lemmi know il link u up, FUCKING AWSOME MOVIE! dredd is good too.



newuserlol said:


> morning D
> 
> did u have a nice xmas and new years?
> 
> just now gonna burn the hobbit and skyfall to disks need something to watch.



DISK??? DISK??? get with the times jelly belly,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

i'll not spoil it for sambo but seriously it just didn't fit the program. yeah it was back to bonds roots but seriously it was like bond on a budget, exotic location hahahah the dava moor in bonnie scotland  a basement under the london underground, do me a favour.

the product placement in the opening half hour is atrociously blatant. wanna buy a vw beetle after seeing skyfall?!? bollocks


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

They are trying to make it more like the books, Bond being a bit of a dark character (I think Craig is not too bad at that part). Not sure if I can remember him giving any women a slap like Connery did though, lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 3, 2013)

i got the raid a few days ago,good film wish it was in english tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

DST said:


> They are trying to make it more like the books, Bond being a bit of a dark character (I think Craig is not too bad at that part). Not sure if I can remember him giving any women a slap like Connery did though, lol.


so long as it's openhanded eh lmao. that interview with connery is a gem.

[video=youtube_share;3FgMLROTqJ0]http://youtu.be/3FgMLROTqJ0[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'll not spoil it for sambo but seriously it just didn't fit the program. yeah it was back to bonds roots but seriously it was like bond on a budget, exotic location hahahah the dava moor in bonnie scotland  a basement under the london underground, do me a favour.
> 
> the product placement in the opening half hour is atrociously blatant. wanna buy a vw beetle after seeing skyfall?!? bollocks


l;ol thats what itsall about nowadays fucking adverts,, suprised ther wernt product comments,, qwik wers my laser rolex quarts only available at harrods!"" lol
yeh shit for sure



drgrowshit said:


> i got the raid a few days ago,good film wish it was in english tho


 thers a dubbed version in english,, not subs but dubbedl.

just downloaded new season of axemn
storage wars new york new series
harcore pawn chicago!

good viewing today!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

bit of pr0n?

View attachment 2464807View attachment 2464808View attachment 2464809View attachment 2464810View attachment 2464811


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of pr0n?


wayya got ther then don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

1st is 2 toke
2nd is Smelly cherry x Qrazy Quake
3rd is more 2 toke 
4 and 5 are the other pheno of the 2 toke


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

afternoon ladies


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 3, 2013)

what happening ladz


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm gonna smash this cunting phonebox up in a minit I swear to fucking god!

Been on hold to the dole 50mins now its fucking freezing aswel, fucking crisis loan I'm in crisis I'm freezing! And I want a drink 2night sounds like a fucking crisis by my books!!! They don't no I charge 240 a oz lol I may be in a real fucking crisis!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I'm gonna smash this cunting phonebox up in a minit I swear to fucking god!
> 
> Been on hold to the dole 50mins now its fucking freezing aswel, fucking crisis loan I'm in crisis I'm freezing! And I want a drink 2night sounds like a fucking crisis by my books!!! They don't no I charge 240 a oz lol I may be in a real fucking crisis!!!


" so then you have no electric,gas,food or anything else? Hers £11.31 to last you 2 weeks" lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I'm gonna smash this cunting phonebox up in a minit I swear to fucking god!
> 
> Been on hold to the dole 50mins now its fucking freezing aswel, fucking crisis loan I'm in crisis I'm freezing! And I want a drink 2night sounds like a fucking crisis by my books!!! They don't no I charge 240 a oz lol I may be in a real fucking crisis!!!


Lol, can't mine the last time I had to use a phone box. 50mins, fuck that m8, it must be a crisis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

so let me get this right your on your mobile telling us your in a phone box ?!?! you muppet lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 3, 2013)

ha ha ye i know its free off your mobile


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so let me get this right your on your mobile telling us your in a phone box ?!?! you muppet lmao


Its a 0800 num and I aint wasting me bloody credit, aint in that much of fucking crisis just got no booze money left lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Aint free on pay as ya go mobiles, done a tenner credit the other day calling em bout me failed medical etc that was 0845 tho I think, if I've should here freezing for nowt when I could have used me mobile I'm not gonna be a happy sambo lol

Thank fuck I was right it aint free just rang em from me mobile, ohhhhhh final decision time lolol asked for 175 prob get a tenner.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Afternoon gentleman if there is such a thing in the UK thread, 

@Don they look lovely mate, are they crosses by your own hands? 

@newuser hang on in there mate you can't be far off a bottle with ya ice and a slice lol would be a real tragedy if ya couldn't get the posh stuff to go into ya glass with it.

@Bazoomer sorry to hear of the bad news mate, hopefully it's something that can just be whipped out, fingers crossed for ya mate and we'll have to sort out a chat at some point.

so how's everyone else doing today? I'm having a go at packing the fags in, was a late night so only been up just over 3hrs and it's already driving me mad going without, feels like the fuse has been lit and the explosion is coming fast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck off drags!!! Sorry m8 just had to take that lovely tastey ciggie out me hand to txt this, hmmmmmm the nicotine feels so gooooood.

Lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

the 0800 to crisis loan is free from any mobile,, the normal benefit number isent,, 2 diffrent numbers sambo you wouldnt ring them on that 0800 for your benfit shit

im down to my last 4oo qwid,got 30 qwid on gas and 30 on lekki, starting to look grim,, thinking was ps3 games to buy,, lifes sooo fucking hard  sik of it

some tv series on server sambo if you board wen u get home


rimmer is that what they gave u other day 11 qwid od? thats fucking outragious

i got offered a 7 qwid one once and i went to collect it


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck off drags!!! Sorry m8 just had to take that lovely tastey ciggie out me hand to txt this, hmmmmmm the nicotine feels so gooooood.
> 
> Lmao


BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the shakey hands going on already thought it would take longer than it has, been a coffee drinking machine this mo gonna have to start sitting on me hands soon I thinks or I'll be hunting down the baccy the misses has hidden away lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

73.50 not too sad for a hour n 20mins on the fone.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 73.50 not too sad for a hour n 20mins on the fone.


lol u fucking grifter!!! hahaha,, fuk them loans id rather wait and get the budgeting loans once a yr over a grand so wellw orth it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

alreet Dragon, the 2 toke is westy's psycho killer i ran through livers, the smelly cherry x QQ is mine aye. Stay strong mate, i've just wrapped the tabs in. 4th day today. cravings are lurking but not too bad, been ratty as fuck and smoking bongs to chill mesen.

them e cigs are canny for the hard part.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DISK??? DISK??? get with the times jelly belly,,


haha thats exactly what i thought. i just stream them through vuze to the xbox and if that dont work i just put it on the usb

i havent seen skyfall yet but i havent been impressed with james bond for a while. casino royal was by far the worst ive seen in the series


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

The 0800 crisis loan num isn't free on a o2 pay as ya go mobile, I just checked to make shore when I was waiting on a decision.

Not quite the 175 I asked for but carnt moan at 73quid really.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet Dragon, the 2 toke is westy's psycho killer i ran through livers, the smelly cherry x QQ is mine aye. Stay strong mate, i've just wrapped the tabs in. 4th day today. cravings are lurking but not too bad, been ratty as fuck and smoking bongs to chill mesen.
> 
> them e cigs are canny for the hard part.


They sound like some nice smokes mate and certainly look the part , Good job on packing the tabs in aswell I can't imagine it's been easy for ya mate but it'll all be worth it in the end, I've known this was coming for a long time now me and the misses got to quit for IVF treatment so really can't fuck up but the thought of packing in smoking fags and weed at the same time feels awfully daunting this morning, time to man up me thinks lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> The 0800 crisis loan num isn't free on a o2 pay as ya go mobile, I just checked to make shore when I was waiting on a decision.
> 
> Not quite the 175 I asked for but carnt moan at 73quid really.


not bad at all m8, it's a fuckin days wage for most and u got it in just over an hour.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Afternoon gentleman if there is such a thing in the UK thread,
> 
> @Don they look lovely mate, are they crosses by your own hands?
> 
> ...


alright mate, hows it going?

try and get allen carr easyway to stop smoking. you can get it as a book or you can download a mp3 version. of all the times ive tried to quite that was the best


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> not bad at all m8, it's a fuckin days wage for most and u got it in just over an hour.


They reckon that's spose to last me 11days I said no worrys I got 15oz down in 28 and another following that 28 after think of the offer of a few oz on tick of the good shit swang it for me lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> They sound like some nice smokes mate and certainly look the part , Good job on packing the tabs in aswell I can't imagine it's been easy for ya mate but it'll all be worth it in the end, I've known this was coming for a long time now me and the misses got to quit for IVF treatment so really can't fuck up but the thought of packing in smoking fags and weed at the same time feels awfully daunting this morning, time to man up me thinks lol


Aye it's never easy but if you actually want to do it it's piece of piss. my pals have just gone through the IVF but they didn't need it in the end once he wrapped in the tabs his spunk count went bananas. 

if you haven't seen the new stop smoking ads that'll make ya think about it.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/anti-smoking-advert-shows-tumour-growing-1507681


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Reason for burning it on disk is the laptop I'm using has huge cracks through the screen n left the ex the 42" led so carnt just link it up, had to sell me other better laptop last week so disks it is, at least till I buy yet another laptop in a month.

Dunno why I don't get a desktop really I brake the laptops so easily.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> alright mate, hows it going?
> 
> try and get allen carr easyway to stop smoking. you can get it as a book or you can download a mp3 version. of all the times ive tried to quite that was the best


I'm good cheers mate, how have you been keeping?

I got his book somewhere mate I used it the last time I quit and made it 3months without a fag and then blew it when Ilost the plot in work, blew like a volcano and it was a case of have a smoke or lose me job I accidently put my hands on one of the punters who was pushing their luck and then a week later threw another off his feet and sent him several feet across the gaming floor and he landed face first, lol was given a choice sort out the anger or get my arse sacked, was the perfect excuse to get back on the green and fags, I'll dig it out later and start reading it in bed whilst I can't sleep, I found it helped with the weed aswell I don't know why I was thinking it was something to do with the way he refers to it as a weed.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye it's never easy but if you actually want to do it it's piece of piss. my pals have just gone through the IVF but they didn't need it in the end once he wrapped in the tabs his spunk count went bananas.
> 
> if you haven't seen the new stop smoking ads that'll make ya think about it.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/anti-smoking-advert-shows-tumour-growing-1507681


Fucking hell that ad is dirty mate I usually turn over or turn my attention to something else when they're on the tv I find they make me need a fag usually lol depressing as fuck.
Good for ya mate Don but unfortunately me quitting won't make much of a difference all is pretty much ok with me, I have a low count but nothing else wrong, sadly the misses has a few probs with her folicles and some bumps??? bit too complicated for me but fingers crossed all will be good, without the IVF the odds of us conceiving are low so gotta be done just the first few days and all should hopefully be good.
just came to me pollysistic ovaries or something lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2013)

fuck me what a morning ! ok lads, good news ! i haven't got the big C !, ive got NAFLD, or non alchaholic fatty liver disease ! . the reason for the high white cell count is i have a shed load of kidney stones and one is partialy blocking my ureta ! .so , there not gonna do fek all about the liver, i have to go on a non fat diet, and go back in 12 months, but i have to have lithotripsy treatment (again)for the stones! nearly fekin killed me last time !, So i just want to say thanks for all youre support, and a little something will come you're way in 6 -7 weeks time just to say thanks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

i know a drugs counsellor ( not in the professional capacity i might add) who reckoned that acupuncture in the ear has a really high success rate for all types of addiction. once you have the treatment if you get the craving you touch a spot on the ear where they stuck a needle in and the craving goes. said it doesn't work on everyone but about 65-75 %


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Reason for burning it on disk is the laptop I'm using has huge cracks through the screen n left the ex the 42" led so carnt just link it up, had to sell me other better laptop last week so disks it is, at least till I buy yet another laptop in a month.
> 
> Dunno why I don't get a desktop really I brake the laptops so easily.


yeh can build a nice quad core 16gbhdmi pc for about 300 all new with all parts having lifetime or 10 yr garuntee,, may be worth it man


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the 0800 to crisis loan is free from any mobile,, the normal benefit number isent,, 2 diffrent numbers sambo you wouldnt ring them on that 0800 for your benfit shit
> 
> im down to my last 4oo qwid,got 30 qwid on gas and 30 on lekki, starting to look grim,, thinking was ps3 games to buy,, lifes sooo fucking hard  sik of it
> 
> ...


Nah we asked for £60 an they gave us £56.49 as coz we had £60 the week before that was all we were apparently allowed to have( to last me, g/f and baby 5 days til we got paid including nappies/gas/electric/food etc)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Nah we asked for £60 an they gave us £56.49 as coz we had £60 the week before that was all we were apparently allowed to have( to last me, g/f and baby 5 days til we got paid including nappies/gas/electric/food etc)


least u got summet to put food in the freezer m8!

IMAGINE if you lived in another country? ud get fuk all and lots ov it,., be fucking hard work


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 73.50 not too sad for a hour n 20mins on the fone.


out of interest what did ya tell em ya needed it for and how long did ya tell em till ya got more money? PM it to me if ya like so i know in case we have to apply for another one lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

DW saw ya reply earlier lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> fuck me what a morning ! ok lads, good news ! i haven't got the big C !, ive got NAFLD, or non alchaholic fatty liver disease ! . the reason for the high white cell count is i have a shed load of kidney stones and one is partialy blocking my ureta ! .so , there not gonna do fek all about the liver, i have to go on a non fat diet, and go back in 12 months, but i have to have lithotripsy treatment (again)for the stones! nearly fekin killed me last time !, So i just want to say thanks for all youre support, and a little something will come you're way in 6 -7 weeks time just to say thanks.


Congratulations on the good news mate well happy for ya, hopefully it'll all get sorted now and ya won't have to worry about it any longer.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know a drugs counsellor ( not in the professional capacity i might add) who reckoned that acupuncture in the ear has a really high success rate for all types of addiction. once you have the treatment if you get the craving you touch a spot on the ear where they stuck a needle in and the craving goes. said it doesn't work on everyone but about 65-75 %


Its shit m8 had it loads of times the magnets and the proper needles, would then walk out n go score lol couldn't quite manage the detox tea tho.

Tried hypnotism too, that cost me shitloads wasn't worth a wank either.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats baz, happy to hear that m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

aye the lad said it's not for everyone like. offered to needle me ears but i'm not too arsed. imagine he done it and i didn't like boozing anymore.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know a drugs counsellor ( not in the professional capacity i might add) who reckoned that acupuncture in the ear has a really high success rate for all types of addiction. once you have the treatment if you get the craving you touch a spot on the ear where they stuck a needle in and the craving goes. said it doesn't work on everyone but about 65-75 %


I'm a big fanny mate when it comes to needles lol would probably burst into tears and leg it if someone tried sticking needles in me face, I couldn't imagine anything further from relaxation lol good on the peeps that aren't raging sissys lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm good cheers mate, how have you been keeping?
> 
> I got his book somewhere mate I used it the last time I quit and made it 3months without a fag and then blew it when Ilost the plot in work, blew like a volcano and it was a case of have a smoke or lose me job I accidently put my hands on one of the punters who was pushing their luck and then a week later threw another off his feet and sent him several feet across the gaming floor and he landed face first, lol was given a choice sort out the anger or get my arse sacked, was the perfect excuse to get back on the green and fags, I'll dig it out later and start reading it in bed whilst I can't sleep, I found it helped with the weed aswell I don't know why I was thinking it was something to do with the way he refers to it as a weed.


im good thanks mate. im having a go at giving up myself. i got a pack of the nicotine chewing gums while i listen to the book. my chest is fucked from smoking so i want to give it up and get a vape so i can still enjoy the green lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im good thanks mate. im having a go at giving up myself. i got a pack of the nicotine chewing gums while i listen to the book. my chest is fucked from smoking so i want to give it up and get a vape so i can still enjoy the green lol


Glad to hear it mate, I can't have any of the quitting products as they still have nicotine in them well I suppose I could have but wanted to smoke up until the last lol 
I won't be quitting for long as soon as we have a positive preggers sign I'll be on it like it's my last night on earth lol, gonna put up a few grams out this next grow and hopefully I'll get to smoke some cured stuff as it generally never lasts long enough to survive a proper cure, I do want to stay off the fags though and don't plan on starting back on them, A vape has been at the back of my mind for a couple of years now just need a good excuse to go out and buy one sadly it's all months away at the mo but something other than the usual to look forward to, Are you still smoking the green now whilst giving up the fags mate?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> fuck me what a morning ! ok lads, good news ! i haven't got the big C !, ive got NAFLD, or non alchaholic fatty liver disease ! . the reason for the high white cell count is i have a shed load of kidney stones and one is partialy blocking my ureta ! .so , there not gonna do fek all about the liver, i have to go on a non fat diet, and go back in 12 months, but i have to have lithotripsy treatment (again)for the stones! nearly fekin killed me last time !, So i just want to say thanks for all youre support, and a little something will come you're way in 6 -7 weeks time just to say thanks.


Buzzing baz well chuffed for ya mate....hope ya back oright in no time lad!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Glad to hear it mate, I can't have any of the quitting products as they still have nicotine in them well I suppose I could have but wanted to smoke up until the last lol
> I won't be quitting for long as soon as we have a positive preggers sign I'll be on it like it's my last night on earth lol, gonna put up a few grams out this next grow and hopefully I'll get to smoke some cured stuff as it generally never lasts long enough to survive a proper cure, I do want to stay off the fags though and don't plan on starting back on them, A vape has been at the back of my mind for a couple of years now just need a good excuse to go out and buy one sadly it's all months away at the mo but something other than the usual to look forward to, Are you still smoking the green now whilst giving up the fags mate?


no mate. i run out of my own stuff a few weeks ago, i paid for some cheese on new years eve. that was a good smoke but £20 worth didnt last long lol. i find with green i smoke shit loads if i got it but when its gone aslong as i got bacco i dont miss it too much. i was working out the price on the vape and id easily pay more on bacco in a month that id pay on the vape so its a win win situation for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

u load of pussys! acupuncture rocks,, fucking ace, i used to have it in my lower spine, wen she was tapping em i could feel like what only be bestly described as little pops of the pain dissapearing, fucking mint,
the ear one for drug withdrawel,well,, yes ther are studies that prooves it works BUT nobody will stop taking drugs untill consiosly and subconsiously ther ready to stop, most of these trials are done either in jail or in drug treatment centres wer if the person dident want to get clean from drugs they wouldnt have refeered themselfes, yet sum fail obviosuly but sum do indeed not fail and get clean,, so in every test ther gunna be people who completely get clean and those who dont

the question is how many actually stay clean,
sorry if that was long and drwn out but its hard descibing shit! hahaa fucking soaked sum1 cudda sed the weathers shite! fuking already a drip now im a watevers wrse than a drip,, ahhm gunna get sum plastering done i thnk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

i tell ya's going back to work and being not stoned all day has been a bit odd. can't wait to get yem and get chonged.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

missus just phoned, she's eaten one of my nicotine gums thinking it was a rennie hahahaaa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can't wait to get yem and get chonged.


yem and chonged? am i missing sumthing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

as in cheech and chong


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as in cheech and chong


bit b4 my time them u old fart


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotta head to work now, hope the guy lets us away early again. He let us go at 3 in the morning instead of 6 so wasn't all bad, home for half 4. Keep this place busy and gimme plenty to read when I get back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bit b4 my time them u old fart


Well before mine too ya uncultured youf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well before mine too ya uncultured youf


well suppose at 31 i am a youf to u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 31 in august man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm 31 in august man.


 my birthdays in auguest to,, a good vintage!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

Think I'm two sips off turning to vinegar


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my birthdays in auguest to,, a good vintage!


Lot of 31 yr olds in here it seems including me lol

I know you like ya electronics n shit, know anyone thats any good with IMEI barred phones?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

31 in april thats mad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

Not surprised its the average age. Take 31 and subtract the number of years on site and you get the age you decided to get a grip on life and choose a lucrative enterprise lol excluding the odd one of us who grow for percy.

I was 26


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

fuck me! i must be slow, im 33 in feb lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

Point is you started! Fuck knows what is be doing without it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lot of 31 yr olds in here it seems including me lol
> 
> I know you like ya electronics n shit, know anyone thats any good with IMEI barred phones?


what phone m8?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Point is you started! Fuck knows what is be doing without it.


 tbh i totally agree ther,, since i started growin its given me as gay as it sounds a purpose, suthig ocntrcutive,, sumthing to earn real money for me and my family,, well happy, and its sumthing i can always do,, shit moove into the country il do goriila grows


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what phone m8?


Nokia E-65 n a Nokia 6300


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 3, 2013)

alright fuckers hows it goin, DST been around recently? need to find a hotel in amsterdam next fri nd im startin to flap abit :\


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

i know, i had been thinking about starting for a few years. i missed the window for making money out of it tho. it seams that every fucker here is growing and it takes a while to get rid of stuff at 180 an oz.

i set up my wima about a week ago. the pump is shit so ive ordered one with twice as much power to see if that helps at all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Nokia E-65 n a Nokia 6300


 ther only worth like 20 qwid or so working in mint condition boxed mush,, so not worth a whole lot blocked, parts value oly but ther old phones, kind of thing id giv to me kid kinda thing



mrt1980 said:


> i know, i had been thinking about starting for a few years. i missed the window for making money out of it tho. it seams that every fucker here is growing and it takes a while to get rid of stuff at 180 an oz.


same here m8,, if i stook at 2 a oz id never sell the stuff so gotta be around 150-160 to get rid,, fucking joke hardley seems worth the bother sumtimes


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther only worth like 20 qwid or so working in mint condition boxed mush,, so not worth a whole lot blocked, parts value oly but ther old phones, kind of thing id giv to me kid kinda thing
> 
> 
> 
> same here m8,, if i stook at 2 a oz id never sell the stuff so gotta be around 150-160 to get rid,, fucking joke hardley seems worth the bother sumtimes


yeah thought as much, no harm in asking tho as there still both brand new, e-65 has never been used even lol and as for the selling the weed i know what ya mean, unless ya know a fair few dealers always end up having to get roiid of it in deal bags ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

quality is key good puff sells itself at 180s anywhere in the country, 220-240 in london and many parts of the south.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thought as much, no harm in asking tho as there still both brand new, e-65 has never been used even lol and as for the selling the weed i know what ya mean, unless ya know a fair few dealers always end up having to get roiid of it in deal bags ffs lol


 man round here all the shottas go on about how bomb this weed is they have and paying 220+ so im like wtf,, they rpolly know im just to kind hahaha,, i dont do deal bags at all,, too hot,, i do quaters minumum for 40-50 pends who it is




newuserlol said:


> quality is key good puff sells itself at 180s anywhere in the country, 220-240 in london and many parts of the south.


 they prolly know ur a hard cunt (not physcially mentally) so they just dont want the ag of knocking u donw,, but wat u gunna do now u lost your reg bulk buyer?

and it aint as easy as ur making out trust me

anyone heard of jimmy? not replying to texts or answering phone? hmm


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> alright fuckers hows it goin, DST been around recently? need to find a hotel in amsterdam next fri nd im startin to flap abit :\


D popped in this morning badger, but as much as we all love the foreign fucker i dont hes a travel agent m8 lol just av a look online aint hard to find reviews a plenty of any hotel in any city in the world and then book it also online.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

ice i been pulling in regular 10-30oz yields for 5yr now it is as easy as i say trust me but the qaulity has too be there, theres plenty of average and shit weed about but very little qaulity.

i havent lost my bulk buyer? he just didnt want to drive up for the small amount last time, i had no problem what so ever getting rid of 21oz 6wk ago at 200 and some 240 had no problem spending it in a week either lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man round here all the shottas go on about how bomb this weed is they have and paying 220+ so im like wtf,, they rpolly know im just to kind hahaha,, i dont do deal bags at all,, too hot,, i do quaters minumum for 40-50 pends who it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is these days unless its cheese the scroats dont wanna know, nearly every big grower down here all the do now is either SLH or cheese coz thats ALL that sells, I had some tuthankhamon last year( AK-47 hybrid) and is one of the strongest weeds ive ever smoked, was bone dry and stinky and no-one would even try it coz it werent cheese or a cheese cross lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

im getting the its to heavy comments! im like wtf i do 29-31 gramme ounces coz im nice like that and they still say ther too heavy,, wen u start expaining look a oz is a oz ther like yeh but it looks small you cant earn on it,, ther really fucking gormless
all we have round here is cheese,berries ( they said my last exo was beries btwLOL) and more cheese and even more beries, i got sum jack deisel otherdy but i think it was just sum kush like sambo grows they just slung a name to it,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

thats it sae, i am truely sick to death of smoking the exo i grow have been for ages but fuck it sells and quick,easy n for top price.

haze or cheeze in the south sell, lemon or amnesia or cheese.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im getting the its to heavy comments! im like wtf i do 29-31 gramme ounces coz im nice like that and they still say ther too heavy,, wen u start expaining look a oz is a oz ther like yeh but it looks small you cant earn on it,, ther really fucking gormless
> all we have round here is cheese,berries ( they said my last exo was beries btwLOL) and more cheese and even more beries, i got sum jack deisel otherdy but i think it was just sum kush like sambo grows they just slung a name to it,


your too nice too em ice, if they wana moan n bitch about good puff fuck em off.

i wished it where some kush could well do with something different to smoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

up north owt sells.. literally stuff i wouldn't make a hamsters bed out of for 90 an ounce. monkey matting. i've slowly put the price up to people and they went away and didn't bother for a while then realised that what else there was that was decent was in shady 20s or crap cabbage for 180. no one kicks up at 190 or 200 now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> up north owt sells.. literally stuff i wouldn't make a hamsters bed out of for 90 an ounce. monkey matting. i've slowly put the price up to people and they went away and didn't bother for a while then realised that what else there was that was decent was in shady 20s or crap cabbage for 180. no one kicks up at 190 or 200 now


thats how i was thinking slowley put the price up,, u may sit on it for a while but in the end the price sticks, its just a matter on consistanly producig good shit and not the sprayed crap that everyone has trying to mimik the grade we grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

i mean fucksake 190/200 isn't taking there eyes out is it for high grade, cured, dry weed at proper weight. actally fuck it i'm putting it up thats a good deal at 220 muahahahaaaaaa


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i mean fucksake 190/200 isn't taking there eyes out is it for high grade, cured, dry weed at proper weight. actally fuck it i'm putting it up thats a good deal at 220 muahahahaaaaaa


if i could be arsed i would go back 2-3yr in the thread and bring up the posts where u was ripping me a new online arsehole for prices like that lolol 

moving with the times now i see oldboy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i mean fucksake 190/200 isn't taking there eyes out is it for high grade, cured, dry weed at proper weight. actally fuck it i'm putting it up thats a good deal at 220 muahahahaaaaaa


lol considering ther putting out .7 .7 for a tenner, im not even working it out but they say that BUT they dont it goes on how it looks in a certain size bag, hell i watched sum1 bag a oz and get nrly 50 10 pound bags,, greedy cunts!

any chippies on here who can make a 1000mm length of simple bull nose skirting? il pay of course

sambo did u check server for them new tv series i added,, i think ul like


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

i got to say tho my last lot was bunk lol. i had to chop it early so i didnt have time to give it ripen or even a tidy dry. i dont think that was the problem tho. i saw the dealer having stuff off loads of people.

ive had a look at these plants now and 2 of them got weird deformed leaves. ill chuck up a pic in a bit but im thinking of throwing them out and putting 2 seeds in to germ to replace them. have any of you had a problem like that before?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 3, 2013)

just done 4 cuttings of [sycho thank god i got me clonex


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i got to say tho my last lot was bunk lol. i had to chop it early so i didnt have time to give it ripen or even a tidy dry. i dont think that was the problem tho. i saw the dealer having stuff off loads of people.
> 
> ive had a look at these plants now and 2 of them got weird deformed leaves. ill chuck up a pic in a bit but im thinking of throwing them out and putting 2 seeds in to germ to replace them. have any of you had a problem like that before?


if your getting regular issues id try a diffrent seedbank,, i know nirvana as always had a good track record,, just a thought.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if your getting regular issues id try a diffrent seedbank,, i know nirvana as always had a good track record,, just a thought.


ice nirvana has not always had a good track record far from it m8, not busting no balls im just saying the truth.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

these are the 2 fucked up ones

and this is how they are suposed to look lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if your getting regular issues id try a diffrent seedbank,, i know nirvana as always had a good track record,, just a thought.


i had them from the attitude but they are dinafem amnesia. i wanted to try the dog but they didnt have any in at the time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> these are the 2 fucked up ones
> View attachment 2465091View attachment 2465092
> and this is how they are suposed to look lol
> View attachment 2465094


warra ya temps like buddy? im no expert but they look like ther curling like that down to heat,, to me anyways ask don hes the veteran


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

what do you lot think about throwing them and putting 2 blue widows in instead?

temps are a little high but ive always had temps this high in early veg but never had this problem, i know different strains act in different ways tho

i just thought of this, i only run the 1 light for a few days and temps where low and they still looked the same. at first i thought i might have damaged the 1 when i removed the seed case


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what do you lot think about throwing them and putting 2 blue widows in instead?
> 
> temps are a little high but ive always had temps this high in early veg but never had this problem, i know different strains act in different ways tho


to me they look like heat problem as wen young ther very delicate, blue widow,, dinofem? not autos? lol

if ther fems leave em to run if regs then flip em and in 2 weeks ul haveyour answer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i had them from the attitude but they are dinafem amnesia. i wanted to try the dog but they didnt have any in at the time


Will be about very soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Will be about very soon


 they managed to be stablised yet don?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Will be about very soon


let me know when so i can get some ready, im not worries about the hermie thing anymore. i had that problem and it didnt yurn out too bad and i got some dutch masters reverse here that should hopfully keep any problems in line

@ic3 yeah thier fems from dinafem. i had a blue widow freebee that was probably the best seed strain ive grown to date


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

not sure. it's pretty stable as is. the BX 1's are fairly new out i haven't seen many grows of them yet apart from DST's which have looked fucking stellar. the man'll tell you better himself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure. it's pretty stable as is. the BX 1's are fairly new out i haven't seen many grows of them yet apart from DST's which have looked fucking stellar. the man'll tell you better himself


 that the c99 mosca jobby?
all this throwing lettyers out in caps followed by numbers just sends me in a tizwas,, maybe il get a cut one day and see formyself,, cant do seeds for the love of god NOO SEEDS! lol

think he sed mid jan for dog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> let me know when so i can get some ready, im not worries about the hermie thing anymore. i had that problem and it didnt yurn out too bad and i got some dutch masters reverse here that should hopfully keep any problems in line


well there's several things you can do reverse is a good option, i've never bothered and just accepted a few selfed seeds. canny if you really liked a particular pheno as they'll be same. i'm running jst that at the moment looking for the purple one i had years back, i've seen it in pics from jigfresh in the states. looked sweet as. 

View attachment 2465147

uploaders on the fritz again can't enlarge it.

more in his journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana-50.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

im thinking of ordering sum of that liquid light, seriously thinking about it wayya think about that don?

PS. yer attachment dont work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that the c99 mosca jobby?
> all this throwing lettyers out in caps followed by numbers just sends me in a tizwas,, maybe il get a cut one day and see formyself,, cant do seeds for the love of god NOO SEEDS! lol
> 
> think he sed mid jan for dog


c99 mosca jobby?!?! lost me 

it's the dog back cross 1 to the og kush male fella

seeds are easy man. sandwich them in some kitchen roll wet it and chuck it in a butter tub, in the airing cupboard or on top of the sky box 3 days and hey presto.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im thinking of ordering sum of that liquid light, seriously thinking about it wayya think about that don?
> 
> PS. yer attachment dont work


errr dunno man never used it, i rarely foliar feed, which is what liquid light is if i remember 

fuck knows whats with the attachment, when i click it, takes me to the pic in a new tab


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> c99 mosca jobby?!?! lost me
> 
> it's the dog back cross 1 to the og kush male fella
> 
> seeds are easy man. sandwich them in some kitchen roll wet it and chuck it in a butter tub, in the airing cupboard or on top of the sky box 3 days and hey presto.


ii googled and this was first to pop up
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/403357-mosca-seeds-cinderella-99-bx.htm

im not as versed in strains as you obviously lol

i know mate they just dont get on well with me m8 last seed grow germed 32 ended uop with 2 so i just gave up and rpely on guys for cuts,, i know how to do them



Don Gin and Ton said:


> errr dunno man never used it, i rarely foliar feed, which is what liquid light is if i remember
> 
> fuck knows whats with the attachment, when i click it, takes me to the pic in a new tab


yes it is,, summet like menna make ur plant act like ur runing a 900 watt hps wen ur only running a 600,, bit extreme but paranlty its lab tested all the dutch stuff and the reverse works so figures this might, dunno maybe worth a punt for the 25 knicker,,, just wondered if youd used it


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

no need to over complicate shit, fuck i sound like D now they are all snakeoils lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

picture there now?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

i got a bottle of that snake oil oh i mean liquid light lol. ive read a few good reviews about it so thought id give it a go instead of canna boost.

yeah mate seeds are easy. this is the first time ive had any sort of problem with them apart from some bubblegum that didnt germ. but thinking back i might not have left them long enough. i find they grow a bit quicker than cuttings too


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

this is the uk thread less of the serious grow talk please not on my fucking watch lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> picture there now?


pic is there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this is the uk thread less of the serious grow talk please not on my fucking watch lmao


fuk offbak to your msn


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

im going to find 2 that are the same size and just give the 1 of them that liquid light for a week or 2 to see if its any good. sorry sambo for the serious talk lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

ill allow that 1 mrt seeing as i like ya m8, dont be pushing ya luck tho lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ill allow that 1 mrt seeing as i like ya m8, dont be pushing ya luck tho lolol


cheers mate, your good to me lol

anyone downloaded any good films? i got that hobit but havent watched it yet. i might have a film day tomorrow being as most of the tv shows i watch have finished


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate, your good to me lol
> 
> anyone downloaded any good films? i got that hobit but havent watched it yet. i might have a film day tomorrow being as most of the tv shows i watch have finished


dredd,#
fire with fire
st georges day
flight
totall recall
killing them softly
007 skyfall

then thers tv series
homeland
breaking bad
shipping wars
storage wars
storage hunters
auction hunters


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate, your good to me lol
> 
> anyone downloaded any good films? i got that hobit but havent watched it yet. i might have a film day tomorrow being as most of the tv shows i watch have finished


its a welsh thing m8, i just want ya women is all that accent dus it for me i wont lie, whats that birds name that sung the mulder n scully song? fuck ive had more wanks over her than hot dinners and we all no im a fat fucker lol

not liking that hobbit mrt bit boring and even the best copy is out of sync.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dredd,#
> fire with fire
> st georges day
> flight
> ...


anychance of a seris of shipping wars ice?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dredd,#
> fire with fire
> st georges day
> flight
> ...


cheers mate, ill have a look for some of them



newuserlol said:


> its a welsh thing m8, i just want ya women is all that accent dus it for me i wont lie, whats that birds name that sung the mulder n scully song? fuck ive had more wanks over her than hot dinners and we all no im a fat fucker lol
> 
> not liking that hobbit mrt bit boring and even the best copy is out of sync.


ceris mathews is it? i think our accent make us sound thick as fuck lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> anychance of a seris of shipping wars ice?


adding em to server now


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate, ill have a look for some of them
> 
> 
> 
> ceris mathews is it? i think our accent make us sound thick as fuck lol


i was saying the same to a welsh m8 the other day he said sambo '' it aint a accent to welsh people and how sexy would u find your sisters accent'' lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was saying the same to a welsh m8 the other day he said sambo '' it aint a accent to welsh people and how sexy would u find your sisters accent'' lmfao


orite sambo ALL ov season 2 is on server ignore the season 1 stuff taking a ago,, i havent watched that one anyways,, not like they follow on anyways


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

If ya like ya cars lads channel 4 atm millionaire boy racers


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If ya like ya cars lads channel 4 atm millionaire boy racers


fucking arabs!!! wana see that tho cheers.


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi guys, 

my brother has a grow going consiting of 4 plants under a 600watt air cooled grow light, in a tent set up in a cupboard with hot light/tent air being pushed out of the cupboard through a carbon filter, leaving the hot/warm air to blend in to the rest of his flat air/temps. he lives in a ground floor flat,
however the police heli copter is constantly in and out of the area and there is also local yobs that attract police attention to the area, i have grown before and told him not to panic and keep his grow to himself only as 90% of the time this is how small growers are being caught imo.

also just to add the cupboard is sittuated in the center of his flat with bedrooms and bathrooms covering sight through windows and light escaping

Any suggestions would be great. thank you for your time guys


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah watch that single 600 and the choppers lmfao,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

Suggestions for what? you have'nt asked a question!


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

now now hahaha i know its a bone question but he panics i have grown before and said dont panic but he is not me so i just wanted other people to make it clear to him 
that 1 600w light is nothing


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

the question was could a police chopper pick it up on thermal imaging


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

question is ya seriously asking the wrong question at the wrong time for a serious answer, you answered yourself in the 1st post.

1 600 and chopppers fucking behave...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah probably if he waved it out the window at them lol, 

FLIR( Forward Looking Infra Red cameras) can only see surface temperatures not through walls so if he was growing in an un-insulated loft and the loft was showing heat spots in certain parts of the roof and not others then it would ring alarm bells but 1 cupboard with 1 600W HPS in the middle of his flat is fine, smell would be more of a concern to me in a flat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd be more worried about mould, venting into the flat.


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

its a ground floor flat, with cupboard in the center of the flat (1m x 1m cupboard) i said i would post on here for him as when i done my grow (first and only) this site was what i used for research ect and found it pukka, i understand these may sound like stupid questions guy but we all got ot start some were aint we hahahaha i explained to him that he had nothing to worry about but he stated i only done one grow so what do i know, which is why i have entered here to ask a bit more about it. thanks guys


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

mold? when i done my first and only grow i just let the filtered air mix in with the normal air in my house and never experienced mold, again any info is good info so thank you for the point about mold


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

Guess it depends on a lot of factors but it'd probably be fine. I did 2x 600's like that and humidity was nuts but I live in the cold wet North...


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

humidity and temps are fine, but he only using 1 600 so i wouldnt think it would be to high, its more the chopper worry he has, i know its been pointed out that 1 600 is nothing to worry about
but i think every grower has had a certain ammount of worry when it comes to the chopper, okay they may be doing larger grows but i can imageine there first was
not a large scale grow, maybe 5-6 plants. any ways im great ful for any advide i can get and help others out so thank you for your help guys

also don gin and ton, 
the weather in the north is great tuffens us all up hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

Doesn't bother me the cold I've a beer jacket on most days. And ne coat.

Tell your mate to crack on and keep his gob shut. Rule #1 we don't talk about fight club


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 3, 2013)

cheers mate, an thanks for the advice, have you or do you know anyone who has grown white widow x big bud? if so any good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

nah sorry.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2013)

im being nice its the new 2013 sambo lmao ok the vods run out n i carnt be arsed either.

night folks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2013)

look 1x 600hps in a room within the middle of your house will not get seen by flir,flir can only see surface temps but the heat wil be on the surface of your cupbard therfor the flir cant see it, thats hwy folks use tents a room within a room"!

simplez.

night guys im going bed i need a banging shit! oh that reminds me sambo YER A CUNT!

night


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

charlieboy8928 said:


> the question was could a police chopper pick it up on thermal imaging


he wants to be more worried about the condensation hes leaving into his flat. get it venting out


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd be more worried about mould, venting into the flat.


haha i didnt read this before posting lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

morning reprobates


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

.....Easy Sae.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

Ripper, Sear, mornings. 

docs appointment at 3 today and had already planned on a late start, gaffer said lets just not bother!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

gutted, the xbox has wiped me cod game  weeks worth of progress..... spose i'll get me worth out of it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .....Easy Sae.


Morning mate hows you?

Was looking for you yesterday funnily enough lol, how good are ya with law regarding employers responsibilities? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> , gaffer said lets just not bother!!


after you telling me about yer gaffer, that doesn't surprise me, lol. I've had less than zero motivation, and I gotta do the vat returns and just can't be arsed. Think I'll start em on Monday, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it about the sat nav thing sae? I wouldn't imagine that an employer is bound by law to provide his drivers with sat nav's. Not that I know of. I employ engineers, and only if our clients agree to pay us will we provide them with laptops, otherwise they can get there own. However for a delivery company not to have sat navs in this day is just a bit dim (since they are quite cheap). 
I would however say that you not having a sat nav would not be grounds for him being able to get rid of you (not that I think that's your issue), but if the demands of his delivery times are such that you struggle without one, then I guess he would have grounds to get rid of you for not being able to meet deadlines.....
If however there is no map in the car, that could be something. If you are not part of a trade union you probably got about 0.fuckall rights anyway.



Saerimmner said:


> Morning mate hows you?
> 
> Was looking for you yesterday funnily enough lol, how good are ya with law regarding employers responsibilities? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

Morning lads

Ended up finishing the hobbit, quite enjoyed it in the end but agree with what some1 said is loads more kiddy than lord of the rings.

Gonna give skyfall a watch 2night I thinks.


----------



## neckpod (Jan 4, 2013)

any body know the ideal temps to make blueberry turn blue? growing 2 berry bombs, 1 thc bomb and a bb blue cheese. any grow advice on any of these will be much appreciated.

using a 600w mh for veg and 600w hps for flowering

compost and perlite

canna a & b

canna boost

canna pk13/14

like i said i need some info on temps to help make the berry bomb look blue or if any 1 has grown any of these and can inform me of any problems they encountered.

Thanks

sorry if this is in the wrong place, this my first ever post!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gaffer said lets just not bother!!


....Elevenses!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

lmao turn berry bomb blue. the pic on the seed sites is photoshopped to fuck hahaaa. quick method is to shock the roots with ice. chuck a few cubes on top of the soil.

yorkie am way ahead of ya. hash bong this morning. though i have got to go n have blood tests later thankfully they aren't looking for drugs. 

DST, VAT returns on a friday. you should be in the brouwerij mate. tick tock tick tock. me i'm being sensible not going to work or the pub. no toot. cuppas and me bong, going to play around and see if i can get my hydro thing half done today.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Is it about the sat nav thing sae? I wouldn't imagine that an employer is bound by law to provide his drivers with sat nav's. Not that I know of. I employ engineers, and only if our clients agree to pay us will we provide them with laptops, otherwise they can get there own. However for a delivery company not to have sat navs in this day is just a bit dim (since they are quite cheap).
> I would however say that you not having a sat nav would not be grounds for him being able to get rid of you (not that I think that's your issue), but if the demands of his delivery times are such that you struggle without one, then I guess he would have grounds to get rid of you for not being able to meet deadlines.....
> If however there is no map in the car, that could be something. If you are not part of a trade union you probably got about 0.fuckall rights anyway.


To give you an idea mate ive posted a map that shows our normal delivery area (9 counties) and dont see how they expect us to navigate over 500miles somedays, doing anywhere upto 20 deliveries a day without maps at the very least ( i know sat-navs are considered a luxury) an since i am delivering their goods, to their customers, in their vehicles how they can get out of at least supplying maps. Also they supply us with uniform/vehicles/mapreaders/fuel card/mobile phone/Dart-tag for Dartford river crossing etc but wont supply maps to enable us to get anywhere?? just does'nt seem right


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Is it about the sat nav thing sae? I wouldn't imagine that an employer is bound by law to provide his drivers with sat nav's. Not that I know of. I employ engineers, and only if our clients agree to pay us will we provide them with laptops, otherwise they can get there own. However for a delivery company not to have sat navs in this day is just a bit dim (since they are quite cheap).
> I would however say that you not having a sat nav would not be grounds for him being able to get rid of you (not that I think that's your issue), but if the demands of his delivery times are such that you struggle without one, then I guess he would have grounds to get rid of you for not being able to meet deadlines.....
> If however there is no map in the car, that could be something. If you are not part of a trade union you probably got about 0.fuckall rights anyway.





Saerimmner said:


> how good are ya with law regarding employers responsibilities? lol


Well employment law is what I know the most about, my dad got me into it when I had some problems with the casino. He's represented himself as well as freelance for friends relatives and has won every tribunal case he's undertaken, I think he's done about 9 or so now. 

From a quick read through Sambo's post to get the gist of this delivery thing......

1) The employer is not obliged to provide you with a Sat-Nav in order for you to do your job.

2) The employer is quite within his rights to terminate your employment if you are unable to carry out work to the required standard (making delivery's within the required time).

3) If it necessary for you to use a Sat-Nav in order to carry out your work tasks to the required standard then that Sat-Nav would then become a tax deductible tool.

So yes you need a Sat-Nav but it's nobody's obligation but your's to provide it, because it's a tool of the trade the price you pay out of your own pocket you should be able to retrieved from the tax man.

You'll have to look into this but you may then run into problems trying to get an allowance for the Sat-Nav without being self employed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also they supply us with uniform/vehicles/mapreaders/fuel card/mobile phone/Dart-tag for Dartford river crossing etc but wont supply maps to enable us to get anywhere?? just does'nt seem right


And that right there is your defence if they try to sack you for unsatisfactory work standards, they asked you to carry out an 'unreasonable' request based on the logistics of the journey (maps don't account for traffic jams/crashes/diversions).

Without trying to cite employment law to you the 'unreasonable' request is very, very important.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well employment law is what I know the most about, my dad got me into it when I had some problems with the casino. He's represented himself as well as freelance for friends relatives and has won every tribunal case he's undertaken, I think he's done about 9 or so now.
> 
> From a quick read through Sambo's post to get the gist of this delivery thing......
> 
> ...


Then by that reasoning why is it not my responsibility to provide a vehicle/phone/fuel card etc?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Also this is a direct extract from HSE website under employers responsibilities: 

5 Free of charge, provide you with any equipment and protective clothing you need, and ensure it is properly looked after.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

From a quick read through Sambo's post to get the gist of this delivery thing......

Don't be associating my name with real work yman that's fighting talk m8 lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Then by that reasoning why is it not my responsibility to provide a vehicle/phone/fuel card etc?


Lol, well the vehicle shouldn't because that would be fucking ridiculous unless it was like a taxi drivers owner/driver thing but then there should be some negotiation in the wages.

The phone/fuel card thing is the problem for him because it makes not supplying (at the very least) maps illogical to his argument and it's just another bullet in the 'unreasonable' gun for you.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

You would probably have to read your employment contract as well lad.

For example, a London Taxi (black cab dude) can't realy tell his employer to provide a sat nav when he is supposed to know every street in London and pass an exam (I think). Either way, if it states in your contract you need to know areas as a driver then that could be an issue. But I think Yorkie nailed it, if he is providing everything else, whats the story with putting a 10£ map in off the counties you deliver to...incredible, and unreasonable.



Saerimmner said:


> Also this is a direct extract from HSE website under employers responsibilities:
> 
> 5 Free of charge, provide you with any equipment and protective clothing you need, and ensure it is properly looked after.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

DST said:


> You would probably have to read your employment contract as well lad.
> 
> For example, a London Taxi (black cab dude) can't realy tell his employer to provide a sat nav when he is supposed to know every street in London and pass an exam (I think). Either way, if it states in your contract you need to know areas as a driver then that could be an issue. But I think Yorkie nailed it, if he is providing everything else, whats the story with putting a 10£ map in off the counties you deliver to...incredible, and unreasonable.


I have never been issued a contract(most of the staff havent, the staff that have been issued them nothing in regards to this is mentioned) but there is nothing about it in my Statement of particulars or the company staff handbook, also there is no information/ notices to staff my line manager can provide to me that mentions the subject either way


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Also we are supllied with mapreaders so if anything surely it should be THEIR responsibility to provide maps/sat-nav if not the companies as they are supposedly responsible for all navigation


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

morning bitches! feel fucked today oh well,,

yorkie early next week mate,, tues/weds would be fine im just about done


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I have never been issued a contract(most of the staff havent, the staff that have been issued them nothing in regards to this is mentioned) but there is nothing about it in my Statement of particulars or the company staff handbook, also there is no information/ notices to staff my line manager can provide to me that mentions the subject either way


If you have a staff handbook and a statement of particulars then that combination is what forms your contract, I had the same at the casino.




Saerimmner said:


> Also we are supllied with mapreaders so if anything surely it should be THEIR responsibility to provide maps/sat-nav if not the companies as they are supposedly responsible for all navigation


Dude what's a mapreader when it's at home?

I can read a map but have never heard of one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning bitches! feel fucked today oh well,,
> 
> yorkie early next week mate,, tues/weds would be fine im just about done


Well I was gonna come through tomorrow to pick up that mobo, drop off the hole saw kit and square you up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I was gonna come through tomorrow to pick up that mobo, drop off the hole saw kit and square you up.


well,, I DIDNET KNOW THAT DID I U CUNT! lmao

communication,communication,,communication

this looks worth a punt guys

[video=youtube;EYFhFYoDAo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EYFhFYoDAo4[/video]


----------



## neckpod (Jan 4, 2013)

i know the photo on the web has been edited but was only asking what temps would make berry bomb or blue type breeds turn a blue colour as i believe this to be possible, ive grown blueberry before and it never turned anything like a blue colour. so are you saying its the temp at root level that affects colour? i thought it would of been the temp inside the room/tent that would affect this?

anyway thanks all the same for the input will look into the ice thing, its not something i need to happen but would make the end product a bit more attractive.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

neckpod said:


> i know the photo on the web has been edited but was only asking what temps would make berry bomb or blue type breeds turn a blue colour as i believe this to be possible, ive grown blueberry before and it never turned anything like a blue colour. so are you saying its the temp at root level that affects colour? i thought it would of been the temp inside the room/tent that would affect this?
> 
> anyway thanks all the same for the input will look into the ice thing, its not something i need to happen but would make the end product a bit more attractive.


 i think u can make em go red with cold temps,, how many grows u done lad>? i hope yourexperianced to be trying this typo shit


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 4, 2013)

Not every plant is going to turn colour at cold temps which pheno will determine a lot weather it will change colour . Yea cold temps will help but if it ain't the rite pheno it won't .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you have a staff handbook and a statement of particulars then that combination is what forms your contract, I had the same at the casino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basically a Drivers mate, but the company calls them mapreaders


----------



## neckpod (Jan 4, 2013)

don't really know how many grows i done but been growing for about 8 years now, Only basic shit though no hydro just do in compost, i did try canna cocco i think it's called but never got a good crop from it so went back to compost.

sorry about some of my typo shit like i said before new to all this so please be understanding.

not to bothered about them turning blue it just interested me that's all! I'd much rather get quality bud than fuck it up trying to change to colour.

will dropping the temps stunt growth or stress the plants? 

oh and in work so reply's may take a while. Fucking work!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

Purple is genetic, blueberry isn't necessarily blue tho. So your not guaranteed purple or blue.

Livers or blues has that deep greeny blue most of the year. Tho cold will make it purple.

id doubt many people would have actually tested at what precise temp a sometimes purple strain shows colour to be honest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

neckpod said:


> i know the photo on the web has been edited but was only asking what temps would make berry bomb or blue type breeds turn a blue colour as i believe this to be possible, ive grown blueberry before and it never turned anything like a blue colour.


For a start if you want to make 'Blueberry' turn Blue/Purple you need to make sure you have proper Blueberry not just some randomer label but......

"Other than green, purple is the most common color in living marijuana. Triggered by seasonal temperature changes (just as trees change color in the fall), the vibrant hues of the mature pot plant are also the result of genetics and the creativity of the cultivator or breeder.

Indoors and outdoors, color can be influenced by deficiencies as well as by temperature. The intense green of chlorophyll usually overpowers other colors, such as red, orange and the coveted purple. Chlorophyll tends to break down late in the season, and a pigment known as anthocyanin is unmasked and allowed to show through.

For purple color to develop upon maturation, a strain must have the genetic potential to produce anthocyanin pigments. However, the color might never be shown if environmental conditions don&#8217;t cause chlorophyll breakdown. Colombian and Hindu Kush strains tend to develop purple coloration when subjected to low night temperatures during the end of their life cycles. Purple Orangutan, originally from Afghanistan with heavy traits of the Hindu Kush, produces some of the darkest purple and blue tones found in any marijuana strain.

Another pigment called carotenoid is largely responsible for the yellow, orange, red and brown colors of marijuana. These colors begin to show in the leaves and calyxes of certain strains as the green chlorophyll color fades. Gold strains reveal underlying yellow and orange pigments as they mature. Red strains are usually closer to reddish brown in color, though certain carotenoid and anthocyanin pigments are nearly red, and streaks of these colors occasionally appear in the petioles (the slender stems supporting the leaflets) in ripe flowers. The red color in pressed, low-grade tops often consists of masses of reddish-brown dried pistils."


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Purple is genetic


I think I have underestimated the smelly fingerez Don.

The bottom half is still putting out white pistils at 10 weeks today, fucking slowly mind but it's still going as is the other little one (weeks left).

As`all the pistils on the tops had gone orange and the trichs where all cloudy white I cut the feed and let the plant die back a bit before chopping the tops.
After observing the bottom I've had to feed it up again so that it can finish properly, I think that it is actually a lot longer finisher than I thought and that the trichs would actually take ages to maybe degrade.

The other little one has a very sativa bud structure, small buds but made up huge airy calyx that are really frosty. Some of the calyx are as big as peas, it's got ages left.

I think I'm going to have to reassess the situation this next time round, don't feed as heavy and cut later so it finishes when it should.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

Isn't "proper" blueberry a lime green and more about blueberry as in the fruit flavour n smell, than it is a blue colour lol

Not that I think the real mcoy is still about nowdays, even dj shorts seeds have been taking a slating for a longtime.

As for dp blueberry well I won't waste me fingers txting bout that shite.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2013)

It should have a greyish tinge to it, not exactly blue but not green either.

There's shitload's of crosses stemming from DP's though and that's why I mentioned proper, like you said it's unlikely.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 4, 2013)

Afternoon guys,

@sae, I was self employed for a number of years and travelled all over the UK with the locations changing daily, we supplied our own sat-navs but they were responsible for supplying the A-Z's if needed, we tried getting them to pay for our sat-navs but they wouldn't have it mate, their reason was simply an A-Z will last years, won't break down and won't charge them for updates lol I also have a sneaky feeling that they were thinking that the passenger should be doing something as they were paying for our travel time so why not get some work out of the passenger.
I tried the whole why should I be buying maps in the arse end of nowhere and the response was simple- we'll print off directions leading you to the door so you don't have to stop, but the truth of it is they just don't want to have to rely on something that's easily broken/stolen and will charge them every 12months to update, Bottom line mate A-Z's are cheap and last years doesn't come with maintenance costs and also if you screw up you can't blame it on faulty electronics, A-Z's don't breakdown.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

How many smokes u had today then drags?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> How many smokes u had today then drags?


Half a fag so far mate and I'm already getting me rage back on lol woke up and all me teeth are aching where I've been grinding them all night, just gonna have 1 or 2 to keep the worst off and cut down over the next day or 2 and then stop cold, was like a man on the edge yesterday.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

should try them lekki cigs,, 20 qwid look real pput real smoke out! fucking great,, the tip even glows red, worth it if your trying to qwit,

yorkie so whats the flower time on these cherrys then,, seems yours have been flowerig for a fucking age much longer than a 9 weeker? or am i wrong>?

well rush i on now to get this room done, finishing of the filling and il get the lekki sander on it later, fuk sake shit we do eh!?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> should try them lekki cigs,, 20 qwid look real pput real smoke out! fucking great,, the tip even glows red, worth it if your trying to qwit,
> 
> yorkie so whats the flower time on these cherrys then,, seems yours have been flowerig for a fucking age much longer than a 9 weeker? or am i wrong>?
> 
> well rush i on now to get this room done, finishing of the filling and il get the lekki sander on it later, fuk sake shit we do eh!?


We have the leccy fags mate that put out the vapour and glow etc but I don't get on with them, you could puff them all day long and still get the craving for a real fag the brand we got is E cig and they're rubbish we paid a ton for the 2 of them and prob got a couple of days use out of them, my misses took mine off me when she caught me trying to open it up to see about putting the thc viles in them that they sell on silk rd lol my smoking days are pretty much up now as the hospital date is getting closer and the misses wants us clean with time to spare that's how I've gotten away with cutting down first was supposed to do it cold but turned into a miserable bastard lol 
How's ya room coming along mate? have you thought about just painting it rather than messing around with mylar etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

Yorkie 10+ Weeks flower must come from SLH side the smelly cherry is 8-9 tops. Throwbacks from hazes I like. Tho good phenos are seemingly harder to find in my experience. See what comes of the 3 I've just put in. I'll probably pollinate with smelly cherry again.

I'm well sick, went all over town trying to find bits n bobs to do my dwc bucket and come away with a packet of markers my lass wanted. 2 plumbers merchants had no heatproof metal tape. The home brew shops closed down. 

Pure waste of an afternoon off.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> We have the leccy fags mate that put out the vapour and glow etc but I don't get on with them, you could puff them all day long and still get the craving for a real fag the brand we got is E cig and they're rubbish we paid a ton for the 2 of them and prob got a couple of days use out of them, my misses took mine off me when she caught me trying to open it up to see about putting the thc viles in them that they sell on silk rd lol my smoking days are pretty much up now as the hospital date is getting closer and the misses wants us clean with time to spare that's how I've gotten away with cutting down first was supposed to do it cold but turned into a miserable bastard lol
> How's ya room coming along mate? have you thou8ght about just painting it rather than messing around with mylar etc


 the internals of the rooms done mate,, all painted, fuk mylar,, i got grow pnels as flooring nailed up the skirting so nothing can get under it, its the externals of the room im doing, the door holes filled, i just cut the door a 3rd of the way up,, nothhings gunna fit a door hole better than the door eh? just been round filling the cracks with filler, then il get the sander on it and give it all a coat of lining paper then the room wall paper with sum striped paper to hid the crack of the entrance hatch, propper hassle but nrly ther now, got all the extraction and everything setup, the room istelf is ready to go just the outside a fuckig chew but worth it in the end im sure,

my missus just qwit patches and nicinhilator thingies, and patches,,like 12 weeks no nothing not even a slip, she saying i gotta qwit next so that will be fun as i dont want to but for a quiet life i suppose il have to, buy a vape of summet (



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yorkie 10+ Weeks flower must come from SLH side the smelly cherry is 8-9 tops. Throwbacks from hazes I like. Tho good phenos are seemingly harder to find in my experience. See what comes of the 3 I've just put in. I'll probably pollinate with smelly cherry again.
> 
> I'm well sick, went all over town trying to find bits n bobs to do my dwc bucket and come away with a packet of markers my lass wanted. 2 plumbers merchants had no heatproof metal tape. The home brew shops closed down.
> 
> Pure waste of an afternoon off.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201000106-RC-Body-Shell-Heat-Proof-Resistant-Tape-3-Meter-40mm-Wide-/330836719428?pt=UK_ToysGames_RadioControlled_JN&hash=item4d0767b744

fuk walking around order online!

so the cherrys 8-9 weeks max then? wats the smoke like?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the internals of the rooms done mate,, all painted, fuk mylar,, i got grow pnels as flooring nailed up the skirting so nothing can get under it, its the externals of the room im doing, the door holes filled, i just cut the door a 3rd of the way up,, nothhings gunna fit a door hole better than the door eh? just been round filling the cracks with filler, then il get the sander on it and give it all a coat of lining paper then the room wall paper with sum striped paper to hid the crack of the entrance hatch, propper hassle but nrly ther now, got all the extraction and everything setup, the room istelf is ready to go just the outside a fuckig chew but worth it in the end im sure,
> 
> my missus just qwit patches and nicinhilator thingies, and patches,,like 12 weeks no nothing not even a slip, she saying i gotta qwit next so that will be fun as i dont want to but for a quiet life i suppose il have to, buy a vape of summet (
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate will deffo be worth it especially if it helps keep the parra down it's the only downside to growing I've found, at the mo my grow is blatant you can hear it at the front door and if ya go up stairs to use the bathroom you can blatantly see it lol I'm in my spare bedroom but have to leave the door open to vent out 1200watts do warm the whole upstairs of the house up so no chance on just shutting the door on it and forgetting about it, after this grow I'm gonna get myself a little 1.2meter tent and just chuck it in the tiny front bedroom and keep the light on 12-12 and veg and clone in the wardrobe and have myself a little clone army perpetual, certainly won't make much money out of it but should make about 12G a year and won't have to live with the parra, at the mo no cunt can come in mine under any circumstances and that's how it will have to stay for the next 9-10wks.
I'd love a hidden little room like you're making now mate and think it'll be well worth it once your done, sounds like you've put a good bit of thought into it and are doing it properly mate, best of luck ya slag and go n get on with it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

lol yeh as yorkie saidwen he was looking and i was describing it,," you like doing stuff teh hardway"" lmao

yeh for sure once its doone tho im sorted, only thing wat makes sum noice is the extractor, quietend wen i attached the ducting but il have to see about a silencer, but since the room is direct behind our boiler it should be fine,, 

the parra is the worst bit for sure, ive quietend my house down consiiderbaly dont bother with no cunt, had sum problems with pasl who i gto equip of getting jealouse and talking so i gotta move, not gunn atell the person i exchange with about the room tho,fuk that they can have a suprise IF they find it wich will only be after they decorate, gotta go get sum wallpaper tomoz, line it thn paper over that the linings should smooth it out,, obv i cant post pics on here, sortov defeat the obgect,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the cherrys 8-9 weeks max then? wats the smoke like?


aye for the most part 8.5 to 9 the occasional one over but not by much. smokes sweet, some of the yanks said it smelled like cherry candy, there's livers leaners and a cheesy one which is a bit taller. colour to most f them about 75-80%. the new batch i've sent tester pips out to a few of the f4's there was one which smelled like dog shit for ages then when it finished up it was like caramello, the pips are almost jet black/purple.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye for the most part 8.5 to 9 the occasional one over but not by much. smokes sweet, some of the yanks said it smelled like cherry candy, there's livers leaners and a cheesy one which is a bit taller. colour to most f them about 75-80%. the new batch i've sent tester pips out to a few of the f4's there was one which smelled like dog shit for ages then when it finished up it was like caramello, the pips are almost jet black/purple.


im goimng from cuts not [i[s i dont do well with pips. ok then,, im gunna do the cherry in soil and the pysycho in coco pro stuff, should be intresting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

lol well the cut will be like who ever's your getting the cut from!? or are you meaning this smelly fingerez from yorkie?!

fuck me half the time i can't understand what you write the other half confuses the fuck out of me. lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol well the cut will be like who ever's your getting the cut from!? or are you meaning this smelly fingerez from yorkie?!
> 
> fuck me half the time i can't understand what you write the other half confuses the fuck out of me. lmao


 yeh ther the ones,

ok so hit a snag,, lost all the yellow bottoms for my airpots,, found 1 and thats it! wat can i use instead OR has anyone got any kicking about i can buy of them? need 5??


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

my local growshop wont sell them bottoms to the airpots of the screw bits on there own the cunts, u have to buy a the whole pot.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my local growshop wont sell them bottoms to the airpots of the screw bits on there own the cunts, u have to buy a the whole pot.


i know the kicker is i got 10 last grow and gave 4 away lol fucking hell,, found 1 disk, thats it, il have to take a look in the attick, also couldnt fit the legs to the 16inch fan i bought,, bolted the cunt to the floor!

im so fucking happy about this room,, just ordered a little piece of skirting board 15 qwid! but would look odd on the outside with a gap in the skirting,lol

aint u got any ofthem bottoms sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know the kicker is i got 10 last grow and gave 4 away lol fucking hell,, found 1 disk, thats it, il have to take a look in the attick, also couldnt fit the legs to the 16inch fan i bought,, bolted the cunt to the floor!
> 
> im so fucking happy about this room,, just ordered a little piece of skirting board 15 qwid! but would look odd on the outside with a gap in the skirting,lol
> 
> aint u got any ofthem bottoms sambo?


i aint m8 i throw away any pots im not just reusing straight away, dont like to have loads of old pots around the place carnt exactly say its ya 1st go if u got the knock when you got shitloads of old dirty pots in the cupboard lol

saying that i think i may have a few 20ltr airpots i need to get rid off still in the cupboard.


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

Who's got the banging no imitation strawberry diesel strain????????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint m8 i throw away any pots im not just reusing straight away, dont like to have loads of old pots around the place carnt exactly say its ya 1st go if u got the knock when you got shitloads of old dirty pots in the cupboard lol
> 
> saying that i think i may have a few 20ltr airpots i need to get rid off still in the cupboard.


 lol yeh i can cut the sidks down theyd fit!



Bigonezonly said:


> Who's got the banging no imitation strawberry diesel strain????????


 fuk all for u buddy


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 4, 2013)

@Ice insulated ducting and a double blanket folded in half length ways and then wrapped around your fan will cut the noise in half mate easy to do and cheap I use bungys to hold the blanket tight around the fan, rather than trying the old hidden entrance couldn't you just put an old wardrobe in front of it and go in and out through the back of the wardrobe like narnia lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

hows all @


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @Ice insulated ducting and a double blanket folded in half length ways and then wrapped around your fan will cut the noise in half mate easy to do and cheap I use bungys to hold the blanket tight around the fan, rather than trying the old hidden entrance couldn't you just put an old wardrobe in front of it and go in and out through the back of the wardrobe like narnia lol


 na incase they moved it, the hatch will have the skriting board atached and be wallpapered the same as the wall,, be cush mate, nrly doen jst waiting for filler to dry to sand down,, but i know what your thinkin, not putting any more money into it just paid nrly 20 qwid for a 1 metre length of skirting board



drgrowshit said:


> hows all @


good man u?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

think most on here go to narnia most days lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 4, 2013)

good evening uk 

just dropping an update in before i go for my blue mystic fix,
its day 14 of flower and heres things.............................

[video=youtube;mm3MoAyDPbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm3MoAyDPbY[/video]

....................Delvite ​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> think most on here go to narnia most days lol


cloud 9 more like


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

if lucky if i get to cloud level lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na incase they moved it, the hatch will have the skriting board atached and be wallpapered the same as the wall,, be cush mate, nrly doen jst waiting for filler to dry to sand down,, but i know what your thinkin, not putting any more money into it just paid nrly 20 qwid for a 1 metre length of skirting board
> 
> 
> 
> ...






To be honest mate was thinking more of you having to struggle to get in and out whilst carrying litres of water every other day or so and just making it easier on yaself so it's not a chore to water them, I was having a go in my attic and getting up and down with my hands full was a ball ache and I did my back in a couple of times lifting and twisting, takes the fun right out of it when you have to do the whole obstacle course thing everyday mate and then that's when things went pete tong for me, not checking on them everyday like I should have been and not wanting to keep anything up there that didn't have to be to save the hassle getting to it, hence back in the spare bedroom and having the easy life with it again providing I don't get pinched lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> To be honest mate was thinking more of you having to struggle to get in and out whilst carrying litres of water every other day or so and just making it easier on yaself so it's not a chore to water them, I was having a go in my attic and getting up and down with my hands full was a ball ache and I did my back in a couple of times lifting and twisting, takes the fun right out of it when you have to do the whole obstacle course thing everyday mate and then that's when things went pete tong for me, not checking on them everyday like I should have been and not wanting to keep anything up there that didn't have to be to save the hassle getting to it, hence back in the spare bedroom and having the easy life with it again providing I don't get pinched lol


yeh i get ya,, the hole i made is like nrly half the size of a door i cut it just under the handle, so its fine to get thru,, just move the cut half of the door push the bucket in and get in after, gotta be worth it,, upto the attick would be a fucking pure ballache,, this way at least il be more bothered to chec everydayunlike my last grow at first wer i just couldnt be fucked! coz ov mooving 10 minutes worth of shit away from the door!,,


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

what about a hose?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what about a hose?


yeh suppose just fill the bucket wen needed? il see about it,, but i only use a 10 litre bucket anyhow so its no real pain,

wouldnt the extractor over heat wrappe dup lijke that?


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh i can cut the sidks down theyd fit!
> 
> 
> 
> fuk all for u buddy


You fucking lil Internet tramp get some toilet roll and stop using your mums sweaty knickers 
dont give it back either cos I will smash your face in and rob your life if you really wanna talk hard I'm in west London...if you wanna talk hard for real or gimme your details and ill come set my dog on your tramp self don't come wid no hard talk if you ain't gonna come get a slap......


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2013)

Who ave u upset now ic3 lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> You fucking lil Internet tramp get some toilet roll and stop using your mums sweaty knickers
> dont give it back either cos I will smash your face in and rob your life if you really wanna talk hard I'm in west London...if you wanna talk hard for real or gimme your details and ill come set my dog on your tramp self don't come wid no hard talk if you ain't gonna come get a slap......


.........................................oh its one of those  someone needs to go to the corner and have a word with themselves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

that gave e a fit of the giggles. i'm fuckin baked.


----------



## delvite (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that gave e a fit of the giggles. i'm fuckin baked.


ill be up in the clouds soon m8y


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> You fucking lil Internet tramp get some toilet roll and stop using your mums sweaty knickers
> dont give it back either cos I will smash your face in and rob your life if you really wanna talk hard I'm in west London...if you wanna talk hard for real or gimme your details and ill come set my dog on your tramp self don't come wid no hard talk if you ain't gonna come get a slap......


OY, dont go giving my m8 Ice any jip, i live in west newport and gladly meet you at the station and bite yer throat out ! ya little cum quot !


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> OY, dont go giving my m8 Ice any jip, i live in west newport and gladly meet you at the station and bite yer throat out ! ya little cum quot !


Another lil moist country mug getting out of their pram you lot are all fucking serious wet Mugs doin ya lil closet grows hold it down if your ever in London and want to get a good old slapping holla me ... And if I'm ever in your shithole of a town I will let you know........now stop all you Internet mugs talk is cheap so you no what to do if you wanna get real and I was just telling your boyfriend where to go coz he a rude cunt you fuckin inbred Gollum looking mug go fuck your sister MUG


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 4, 2013)

Must be related to unlucky ...


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Another lil moist country mug getting out of their pram you lot are all fucking serious wet Mugs doin ya lil closet grows hold it down if your ever in London and want to get a good old slapping holla me ... And if I'm ever in your shithole of a town I will let you know........now stop all you Internet mugs talk is cheap so you no what to do if you wanna get real and I was just telling your boyfriend where to go coz he a rude cunt you fuckin inbred Gollum looking mug go fuck your sister MUG


lol, at 43 it makes me laugh ,all youngsters giving it "mug you this and fella that , if you met me in the street old boy, you'd shit ya nappy and run off home to mum ! ..so shush !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

can i play too??? lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

*

'' ill come set my dog on your tramp self ''

im sooo hard il set me dog on ya lmfao........​




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> can i play too??? lolol


Your normally ringleader by now?! Nee vods yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

I see Adolf/Kev has created a new account then lmao


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol, at 43 it makes me laugh ,all youngsters giving it "mug you this and fella that , if you met me in the street old boy, you'd shit ya nappy and run off home to mum ! ..so shush !


Hahahahahaha that ol chestnut eh there always someone bigger n badder lol you fat old man i was running around at 13 PUNCHING up MEN younger n fitter than you you MUG your fat your old your cocks on the shrivel your bird is defo a fat moose of a tramp stop giving it you Internet mug you shit yourself walking to your local when you see a gang of ankle biting hoodies


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> can i play too??? lolol


no , get fucked ! ya mug ! lol ( im starting to sound like you now !)im in fekin agony with these stones , and all i got is co-codomol & some antibiotics for the infection ,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Your normally ringleader by now?! Nee vods yet?


warming up oldboy warming up......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Hahahahahaha that ol chestnut eh there always someone bigger n badder lol you fat old man i was running around at 13 PUNCHING up MEN younger n fitter than you you MUG your fat your old your cocks on the shrivel your bird is defo a fat moose of a tramp stop giving it you Internet mug you shit yourself walking to your local when you see a gang of ankle biting hoodies


....................... you know my Mrs then !
lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't wanna scare it off too soon



newuserlol said:


> warming up oldboy warming up......


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> no , get fucked ! ya mug ! lol ( im starting to sound like you now !)im in fekin agony with these stones , and all i got is co-codomol & some antibiotics for the infection ,


lmao 

fuck thats abit shit, should have asked for fetynal patchs and oxys lool


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> fuck thats abit shit, should have asked for fetynal patchs and oxys lool


back in hospital Tuesday for the lithroscopy treatment, ile be pissing blood and dust for a fortnight ! much joy .
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

Go suck on your co codeys you skag head proper tramps lol and the same goes for ALL you mugs tryna giv it your all washed up you with no substance I wipe your mouths for you inbreds stop drooling


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> You fucking lil Internet tramp get some toilet roll and stop using your mums sweaty knickers
> dont give it back either cos I will smash your face in and rob your life if you really wanna talk hard I'm in west London...if you wanna talk hard for real or gimme your details and ill come set my dog on your tramp self don't come wid no hard talk if you ain't gonna come get a slap......


im in west london waa waa U POSH CUNT! u shoulda seaid east london if you wanted to sound remotely staunch! u mug fuk of your getting no clonoes of this thread u muppet"!
and dont be setting your wife,, um i mean dog on me! sik of herpes

just looked at his id name,, is it me or does it look like bigboyzone bigboyzonly? GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> back in hospital Tuesday for the lithroscopy treatment, ile be pissing blood and dust for a fortnight ! much joy .


thats still better baz than what it could have been m8 and u no that, as for that pm dont be fucking silly u been here yrs m8 no need for that. just glad to offer some support.


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im in west london waa waa U POSH CUNT! u shoulda seaid east london if you wanted to sound remotely staunch! u mug fuk of your getting no clonoes of this thread u muppet"!
> and dont be setting your wife,, um i mean dog on me! sik of herpes
> 
> just looked at his id name,, is it me or does it look like bigboyzone bigboyzonly? GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY


What a soggy mug why would I say east to try sound like a badman you sausage that just sums you up you fake lil Internet mug I wouldn't even say Internet gangster coz you ain't even that ...I from west I bang wid my hands but if I need a big 357 spinning like ya mum on crack playing twister I got that baked up 
say your from east that was fucking hilarious is that what you do when your tryna scare some one pretend your someone else soggggggggggggy #no pride #SOFT


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Go suck on your co codeys you skag head proper tramps lol and the same goes for ALL you mugs tryna giv it your all washed up you with no substance I wipe your mouths for you inbreds stop drooling


 10 characters


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats still better baz than what it could have been m8 and u no that, as for that pm dont be fucking silly u been here yrs m8 no need for that. just glad to offer some support.


yes , it was a BIG relief m8, but to be honest with you , i wasn't really bothered, as strange as that may sound !, im far too laid back ! lol. and i would like to keep the offer up, if not for anything else than for you to rate my wares so to speak .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> What a soggy mug why would I say east to try sound like a badman you sausage that just sums you up you fake lil Internet mug I wouldn't even say Internet gangster coz you ain't even that ...I from west I bang wid my hands but if I need a big 357 spinning like ya mum on crack playing twister I got that baked up
> say your from east that was fucking hilarious is that what you do when your tryna scare some one pretend your someone else soggggggggggggy #no pride #SOFT


lol i never said i was from anyware u fucking reject,, are you a sand nigger? u sure sound like u got the hate? maybe u just found outt your moms had aids all her life? maybe you should get checked out,, and dont forget to ring all the boyz uve had bumsex with for the last how many yrs?
lol u plank,, we do get sum jokers on thsi thread no go make like a tree and leaf! hahaha






http://thejamminjabber.com/2011/08/14/how-to-literally-fuck-yourself/


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2013)

ah well its that time of year when the spastics come out to play, probably munched his grans chocolate liqueurs and got a wee brave buzz on. btw officially chrimbo cards can now be used a roach material.
btw adolf did you get a deed poll certificate for chrimbo ya fuckin nugget.


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 2466535View attachment 2466536 10 characters


Hey big man what's your REAL name.....
i no a fair few ppl up your way go on give me something fun to do gis your name


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Hey big man what's your REAL name.....
> i no a fair few ppl up your way go on give me something fun to do gis your name


KEVIN MURPHEY

and what u lil fag


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad I didnt start them seeds off last week like I was going to, just had loud banging on the door and got Police climbing over into back garden and Police at front door chasing some nigger thats been breaking into cars that fence hopped into my back garden after going THROUGH next doors fence panels smashing it to fuck lmao


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i never said i was from anyware u fucking reject,, are you a sand nigger? u sure sound like u got the hate? maybe u just found outt your moms had aids all her life? maybe you should get checked out,, and dont forget to ring all the boyz uve had bumsex with for the last how many yrs?
> lol u plank,, we do get sum jokers on thsi thread no go make like a tree and leaf! hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


You are a mug that's certified you told me to pretend to be something I'm not ..now that says a lot about your character......anyway BIG MAN where you from and what's your name and then we'll see how bad you are with all this talk .......c'mon now I no it's only a forum but I am SERIOUS I want to cut u up so gis your details so we can show all your mates what I did


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> You are a mug that's certified you told me to pretend to be something I'm not ..now that says a lot about your character......anyway BIG MAN where you from and what's your name and then we'll see how bad you are with all this talk .......c'mon now I no it's only a forum but I am SERIOUS I want to cut u up so gis your details so we can show all your mates what I did


just told u
kevin murphy

can u not read,,to much crack no doubt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Hey big man what's your REAL name.....
> i no a fair few ppl up your way go on give me something fun to do gis your name


Robert Davids 38 from Billericay, enough people know me round here ya shouldnt have any problems finding me if you ask about although being a weed forum im afraid i cant give ya my exact address lol


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

That first one weren't for you Kevin it was for that Essex mug but where you from aswell


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheers Robert I will find you and I'm gonna rob your crop aswell now you silly cunt sweet haha ur fucked


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Tell you what i`ll even make it easier for ya, there are less than 10 pubs n clubs in Billericay and i work the doors on 1 of them so should make it a doddle for ya to find me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Cheers Robert I will find you and I'm gonna rob your crop aswell now you silly cunt sweet haha ur fucked


Gd luck with that ya mug bigger men have tried, also as for the crop thing no dice on that im afraid as im on an ankle tag an have regular visits to my house when i constantly break my conditions so not silly enough to be growing atm


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

watch out sae hes gonna bring his unfed inbred staff with him m8 lmfao


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

In good time rob in good time you lil weasel


----------



## Bigonezonly (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> watch out sae hes gonna bring his unfed inbred staff with m8 lmfao


O go on then gis your name aswell be a big man like ya boys


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> In good time rob in good time you lil weasel


If i had a penny for everytime i'd heard that lol and id struggle to be classed as little if i was on my deathbed from anorexia lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigonezonly said:


> Cheers Robert I will find you and I'm gonna rob your crop aswell now you silly cunt sweet haha ur fucked



listen cock jockey for fuck sake try to be funny when your givin it large. we're all adults in here and we've heard all this fuckin drivel from retards before, keyboard warriors are nuthin new and we've had our share of them on this site, you'se come you'se go. your patter is juvenile and displays low intelligence....in other words your a daft wee boy. so be fuckin entertaining and not irritating or away and finger your granny or whatever the fuck window lickers get up to when the winter nights are in. you come across as one of those monkeys that shout 'fight me' whilst walkin backwards. ya fuckin zoomer.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

my names bobby big bollax cause im on the net and giving it large fuck off ya mug, some of us grow weed in here not just give it large cause we hiding behind a keyboard, and sounds like your be a busy boy anyways all the friends yours making in here.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my names bobby big bollax cause im on the net and giving it large fuck off ya mug, some of us grow weed in here not just give it large cause we hiding behind a keyboard, and sounds like your be a busy boy anyways all the friends yours making in here.


you must be related to our visitor, his name is big jobby talksbollox....small world eh??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my names bobby big bollax


pin dick peter more like!! IMO


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pin dick peter more like!! IMO


please ice dont hurt me your sooooo bad lmao


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2013)

it would appear he's legged it...prick!!...i fuckin HATE it when they do that to me...i was in the fuckin mood for a good bit of banter too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> please ice dont hurt me your sooooo bad lmao


thats what me wife says mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

a fuck is he gone,a well sambo.......


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 4, 2013)

Evening lads how are we all ? Practically had the day off today soo sorted all the rooms out had a new tent nice one off ebay best 1 I've had only 119 for a 2.4 x 2m nice and sturdy #2 tent. Sorted the veg tent moved them all to the empty #1 tent got 4 white Russian 1 cheese chunks Northan lights and great white shark also took cuttings of them all just incase there is a gem in there. Biggest is 28" and the smallest about 20" flipped them today . moved the seeds 4 more sour flame and 3 kalishinapple to the veg tent . Make room for the cuttings so its been a busy day . What you all fuckers been doing ? Also got on the hazman promo today had to got the elephent stomper plus the freebies which I can't wait to run . Also spoke to the mrs family in Scotland and low and beyhold her cuz got cuts off cheesewreck, bubblegum which turns dark purple in flower which sounded lovely and kush which he won't pass over for shit lol . We are still on sambo so don't panic ! Haha


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

not throwing up pics of your tents?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Evening lads how are we all ? Practically had the day off today soo sorted all the rooms out had a new tent nice one off ebay best 1 I've had only 119 for a 2.4 x 2m nice and sturdy #2 tent. Sorted the veg tent moved them all to the empty #1 tent got 4 white Russian 1 cheese chunks Northan lights and great white shark also took cuttings of them all just incase there is a gem in there. Biggest is 28" and the smallest about 20" flipped them today . moved the seeds 4 more sour flame and 3 kalishinapple to the veg tent . Make room for the cuttings so its been a busy day . What you all fuckers been doing ? Also got on the hazman promo today had to got the elephent stomper plus the freebies which I can't wait to run . Also spoke to the mrs family in Scotland and low and beyhold her cuz got cuts off cheesewreck, bubblegum which turns dark purple in flower which sounded lovely and kush which he won't pass over for shit lol . We are still on sambo so don't panic ! Haha


sounds goo dman, i been getting my batcave sorted, we had sum muppet on here 1st post demading clone only cuts! wat a fucking idyot


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 4, 2013)

All be up Tomoz drg I'm just glad to sit the fuck down to be onest mate think I would rather work to be onest lol and even worse smoking the last of the persie aswell gutted


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

do you guys hand over your good cuts?ie clone onlys


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 4, 2013)

Had a bad start due to some probs these were a few days ago looking alot healthier now ill throw new 1s Tomoz lads






these are the girls few days ago which has just been flipped to 12/12


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> D popped in this morning badger, but as much as we all love the foreign fucker i dont hes a travel agent m8 lol just av a look online aint hard to find reviews a plenty of any hotel in any city in the world and then book it also online.


you would think so mate lol. need to find a hotel thats in a good central location for 5 ppl (2 double rooms and 1 single) for next friday and sat night :\
found a few but all the reveiws are sayin they are pretty bad... not that im picky but when i say pretty bad i mean rats and bedbugs ha ha.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 4, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> do you guys hand over your good cuts?ie clone onlys


me personally I would to you lot but on the street no chance .


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 4, 2013)

ov on here free but like pals pals no?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2013)

well ive had a pretty good and relatively quiet day, got the chrimbo tree and decorations dropped, most of the housework done, found out i dont start uni to the 21st of january this gives me the next 2 weeks to earn some coin at the old decorating, our old mate sillybilly is needing a bit of work done...and yes ive passed on various messages to him....so im down to his new gaff tomorrow to get started. my cars almost fully legal, just waitin on the logbook to tax it but ive got the letter from the dvla stating this so if i get a pull im ok. court on monday for my pleading diet, straight guilty no point in fuckin around, im not expecting jail but its a possibility, kinda hoping that coz im at uni i'll walk with comm service so i should have sum excercise this spring pushin a fuckin lawnmower. gonna be a poor month or two ahead but im off the booze and ive got a nice grow to organise, not in my gaff but im gonna earn well out it. so all in all its not too shabby lookin considering.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

see how many free clone u wana give out when u got people pm'ing u asking for em multi times per week for years gets old...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

lol i wwas JUST thinking FREE,FREE, not of sambo ther not? IMO

but i bet it does get tried with all th ebeggin pms of strangers,, or i notice like that dude ealrier the new trend is simply demand them lol

my decs coming down tonite as soon as the child goes to bed too


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> see how many free clone u wana give out when u got people pm'ing u asking for em multi times per week for years gets old...........


i know its no where near as bad but ive had a fuck full of one of my mates. he scanked a psycho cutting off me and promised he'd keep it in veg till i was ready for cuts (only 4-5 weeks he had to wait) he left it go into flower. then he said he'd give me half of the plant but the cunt didnt even offer me a joint off it. the cheeky fucker then came over asking if i had kept any of my grow for him! lmao ive never liked taking anything for nothing but i must be 1 of the weird ones lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i know its no where near as bad but ive had a fuck full of one of my mates. he scanked a psycho cutting off me and promised he'd keep it in veg till i was ready for cuts (only 4-5 weeks he had to wait) he left it go into flower. then he said he'd give me half of the plant but the cunt didnt even offer me a joint off it. the cheeky fucker then came over asking if i had kept any of my grow for him! lmao ive never liked taking anything for nothing but i must be 1 of the weird ones lol


same as me m8,, go into a deal with a pal,, its all fine and dandy till ther harvest comes in then the greed starts, thats when u treully find out who yer pals are,, my last grow i must have ended up with only about 1800 qwid but i lost 3 wat i thought wer solid freinds over that! pure jealousey they even posted on fb that im a farmer! fucking joke, one of the others her pal was like,(on FB) im sorry but i work 40 hrs a week and i cant afford a 51" 3d tv,, im not stupid i know how u get your money, HENCE making the room ultra hidden! 

a smart man would have stopped growing ther and then but thats what i want them to think! fuk em,, moving anyways, and if ther like tha tthen they wer never true pals, this is exaktly why i dont bother with anyone in the real world i got like 3 pals real ones! who ive known for a lifetime and would not say anything about anything,


----------



## dura72 (Jan 4, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> All be up Tomoz drg I'm just glad to sit the fuck down to be onest mate think I would rather work to be onest lol and even worse smoking the last of the persie aswell gutted



got ur message mate yer inbox is full.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

@Ice, you're right on the money there ice ! Fuck , IDE give my last ounce to any of you , even the knoblet that was here earlier ! , I wouldn't expect anything in return ! , but man has an inbuilt ability to become a right cunt when £ or such like is involved, It won't change me , I will always be a good bloke & if you shit on me karma will prevail !


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as me m8,, go into a deal with a pal,, its all fine and dandy till ther harvest comes in then the greed starts, thats when u treully find out who yer pals are,, my last grow i must have ended up with only about 1800 qwid but i lost 3 wat i thought wer solid freinds over that! pure jealousey they even posted on fb that im a farmer! fucking joke, one of the others her pal was like,(on FB) im sorry but i work 40 hrs a week and i cant afford a 51" 3d tv,, im not stupid i know how u get your money, HENCE making the room ultra hidden!
> 
> a smart man would have stopped growing ther and then but thats what i want them to think! fuk em,, moving anyways, and if ther like tha tthen they wer never true pals, this is exaktly why i dont bother with anyone in the real world i got like 3 pals real ones! who ive known for a lifetime and would not say anything about anything,


ive been learning that the hard way mate lol. my gf's relative asked me to help them out with setting up a grow so i did. i priced up all the stuff and he asked if i could get anything cheeper so i offered to sell him my nutes for half price and throw in my pots and soil. i showed him how much was in each bottle, all were nearly full except the boost. 6 weeks later i had the cunt on the phone asking for more boost because i had only given him half a bottle. when i said i couldnt spare any he started moaning at me saying i had ripped him off. he tried doing the same thing with cuttings. he wanted to half each on seeds, 1 of us have the seeds and the other 1 have cuttings off them. i took 2 cuttings off each of the plants so that gave him twice as many female plants as me. he didnt listen to me and nuked them straight away with the 600w. so i gave him his money back. he was saying that he wanted half of my grow before he even fucked the cuttings up being as he paid half for the seeds


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Ice, you're right on the money there ice ! Fuck , IDE give my last ounce to any of you , even the knoblet that was here earlier ! , I wouldn't expect anything in return ! , but man has an inbuilt ability to become a right cunt when £ or such like is involved, It won't change me , I will always be a good bloke & if you shit on me karma will prevail !


karma he wont some aswel ill fucking av him lmao whats his address!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been learning that the hard way mate lol. my gf's relative asked me to help them out with setting up a grow so i did. i priced up all the stuff and he asked if i could get anything cheeper so i offered to sell him my nutes for half price and throw in my pots and soil. i showed him how much was in each bottle, all were nearly full except the boost. 6 weeks later i had the cunt on the phone asking for more boost because i had only given him half a bottle. when i said i couldnt spare any he started moaning at me saying i had ripped him off. he tried doing the same thing with cuttings. he wanted to half each on seeds, 1 of us have the seeds and the other 1 have cuttings off them. i took 2 cuttings off each of the plants so that gave him twice as many female plants as me. he didnt listen to me and nuked them straight away with the 600w. so i gave him his money back. he was saying that he wanted half of my grow before he even fucked the cuttings up being as he paid half for the seeds


just the boost then mrt only the cheap stuff lol fuck that shit in my best dutch accent crossed with some jockish its a ''snakeoil'' lmfao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> karma he wont some aswel ill fucking av him lmao whats his address!!!


Pmsl fuck off ! You've kept me going these last few days m8 , keep it up !


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2013)

What's this I hear about free ounces?  won't hear any complaints from me


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Pmsl fuck off ! You've kept me going these last few days m8 , keep it up !


ya gotta have a laugh m8 shore beats crying lol fuck if i cried as much as i laugh they would want to nut me off yet again lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> What's this I hear about free ounces?  won't hear any complaints from me


Yes, even you ttt ! If you're ever down my way it's youres ! ( but leave it 6 weeks or so ) till its done lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

lol yeh for sure u have epole pure taking the piss, hell ive sorted so many people out to the extent i even left myself with nothing,, eve posted my last henry to a lad on here coz i promised and forgot! but i guess thats why they think they can take avantage (not the guy on here he dopnt know) but im talking the so called friends and aquantiances,
they take and take and take and wen thers no more to take they take a lil more, same with expecting shit,, my lodgers a shoplifter,, not a junkie just likes a drink,,b4 he lived with us he was selling 300 qwid toothrbushes and shavers for like 30 qwid,, anwyays he moves in so i take over his selling,coz clearly hes getting taken the piss out of, so i up to a ton,, then they all start bitching and trying to bully the lad wtf

i think the motto is get hard and touch,, but u know what,, i dont wanna be that cunt who always says NO! dont get me wrong id love to be but i just aint got it in me, and i guess thats hwy people take the piss, i know they take the piss, they must know it,, but i still let it go on,
wen we lived in our last house sum junkies up the street was taking the piss, super gluing our locks n shit,, i let it go and go and go,, eventually i just tripped out, needless to say we had no more hassle,,same in jail, pad mate tried taking liberties, ended up with 37 sticthes in his forhead! peanut butter jars wen full are wikkid weapons


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just the boost then mrt only the cheap stuff lol fuck that shit in my best dutch accent crossed with some jockish its a ''snakeoil'' lmfao


canna boost mate. thats not cheep lmao. i thought you used boost and pk?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

well im hitting super-wreked stage now so i will just apologise in advance lolol

don ya fanny last few post no reply? u stick to them journals ya fucking fanny.

who else???

chedz u aint about but i dont like ya never have ill even bring out the caps for that FACT, bill i actually miss ya bullshitting self always enjoyed a convo with bill, D well he dont bite too often fair play.

carnt think of any1 else i can cunt off just now but ill get back to you lool

only difference when i say u wana go is u really wana go u do no where to find me..............


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you go all the way?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 4, 2013)

Forget me? I'm offended



newuserlol said:


> well im hitting super-wreked stage now so i will just apologise in advance lolol
> 
> don ya fanny last few post no reply? u stick to them journals ya fucking fanny.
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Do you go all the way?


only for you TTT and only if you make that breakfast meatloaf thing u talked about for ages or some of that other cooking lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Forget me? I'm offended


yeh hes distracted blessh im,, watching SHEMALE fiesta


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Forget me? I'm offended


you u cunt didnt even sort me a defqon whilst taking my bitcoin change! fuck off!

didnt even give me the option to buy 1! wankstain!

happy???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya all cunts lot of ya!!! .......yeh had a few shandys think I'm tuff lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ya all cunts lot of ya!!! .......yeh had a few shandys think I'm tuff lol


no only drunken love for ol puks he actually helps n sorts me out in return, still a northan twat mind lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only for you TTT and only if you make that breakfast meatloaf thing u talked about for ages or some of that other cooking lol


I'm all booked up in the kitchen for the whole of next week I'm afraid. Fattening up the gf. Got 9 racks of ribs, 2kg of squid to deep fry with garlic coriander and chillies, a kilo of octopus to turn into a tomato and white wine pasta sauce, 16 meatballs, 4 burgers, a kilo of sprats, 3 bags of king prawns, and a plethora of dried squid, anchovies and prawns. Gonna be a fun week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm all booked up in the kitchen for the whole of next week I'm afraid. Fattening up the gf. Got 9 racks of ribs, 2kg of squid to deep fry with garlic coriander and chillies, a kilo of octopus to turn into a tomato and white wine pasta sauce, 16 meatballs, 4 burgers, a kilo of sprats, 3 bags of king prawns, and a plethora of dried squid, anchovies and prawns. Gonna be a fun week


you fucking CUNT! now u gone and made me mouth water n shit i repeat u CUNT!

night bitches
yorkie see yo tomorow night

PUKKA,, see your tomorrow sumtime also hopefully

ttyl guys


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2013)

One minute you cant stand a thing I mention, the next I'm making your mouth water  guess its the ribs. Tesco lad. 2 racks for a fiver. They are not fantastic, but I still live em. Good amount of meat, good flavour, good price. Have a joint or a beer or two and you'll think them gourmet  

Gonna cook up 5 racks of them and just go nuts while watching the hobbit with the gf, damned good screener you linked to.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2013)

well ive already apologised in advance so 2moras gonna be boring, threads moving slow now n im off.

only time this thread moves quick is when theres wars, internet wars lol albeit lol right im off to hide behind me keyboard............


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2013)

I just finished watching dark knight. Average. Nothing special. I found I could work out the rest of the plot simply by how much was left of the film :/

Watching dads army with some singha, much better.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I just finished watching dark knight. Average. Nothing special. I found I could work out the rest of the plot simply by how much was left of the film :/
> 
> Watching dads army with some singha, much better.



i must be maturing, with age comes a better pallett,,,ul have to cook me a meal and post me it!

TT'S meals on wheels


----------



## amadasun (Jan 4, 2013)

wassup uk growers!just wondering if anyone has tried barneys farm vanilla kush?i have 6 that are nearly finished(day60) and would appreciateanyones knowledge on the strain.my set ups 1.2m tent 600w aircooled 18l coco pots,atami nutes.also want seedbreeders offer the best seeds as i noticed my previous grows with greenhouse seeds were inconsistant and didnt match what i smoked in amsterdam


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 4, 2013)

amadasun said:


> wassup uk growers!just wondering if anyone has tried barneys farm vanilla kush?i have 6 that are nearly finished(day60) and would appreciateanyones knowledge on the strain.my set ups 1.2m tent 600w aircooled 18l coco pots,atami nutes.also want seedbreeders offer the best seeds as i noticed my previous grows with greenhouse seeds were inconsistant and didnt match what i smoked in amsterdam


never tried that strain but im sure ive seen good things being said about it. some breeders just name thier strains after a popular plant imo. some are reliable but i had blue cheese from barneys farm and 4 out of 5 went hermie on me and none of them tasted like blue cheese lol. breeders boutique have a lot of strains that look good and have clone only genetics in them. it could also be down to slow drying and curing your stuff. the taste and high are supposed to get stronger with a good cure but mine has never lasted that long


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 4, 2013)

Select higher quality breeders. Mr Nice, breeders boutique (affordable), tga (expensive), emerald triangle, g13 labs, sensi, etc...



amadasun said:


> wassup uk growers!just wondering if anyone has tried barneys farm vanilla kush?i have 6 that are nearly finished(day60) and would appreciateanyones knowledge on the strain.my set ups 1.2m tent 600w aircooled 18l coco pots,atami nutes.also want seedbreeders offer the best seeds as i noticed my previous grows with greenhouse seeds were inconsistant and didnt match what i smoked in amsterdam


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 4, 2013)

Ice am I fuck comin today pal see thee next wk lad I'm fuckered r......


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

Feel free to let me know where you are looking at Badger and I'll tell ya if I think they are any good lad.

There are so many hotels the list is quite endless, and a lot of peeps I know who come over don't always stay in the same place so I can't even say, go there (saying that, a mate of mine stays at Hotel Arena).....





spooningbadgers said:


> you would think so mate lol. need to find a hotel thats in a good central location for 5 ppl (2 double rooms and 1 single) for next friday and sat night :\
> found a few but all the reveiws are sayin they are pretty bad... not that im picky but when i say pretty bad i mean rats and bedbugs ha ha.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

Morning

Fuck I feel ill.

Have a good day cockmunchers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

morning fella, i'm much the same, but flu of some sort, heeds banging, the missus has just had a wobbler in the bathroom near whitied had to lie on the floor a while. you could put houses up with my lungbutter ffs 

i tell you we've been better after full on sessions.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

'' you could put house's up with my lungbutter'' lmao

that tickled me, i had that novovirus shit a few weeks ago i wasnt too bad with it but others around me it hit alot harder, this is just self inflicted m8 what im feelin nuffing that a double sausage n egg a joint n few cups of T wont sort out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

aye the quacks gave me antibiotics to clear me chest, and packing the tabs in has loosened some right horribleness. 

aye i've been lucky so far with the noro but my birds family have all one by one been done over. if she's down with it i'm, next. 

the clean living lark is saving me a fucking fortune. in a week i worked out i'm already up 150 odd quid from not boozing, smoking or sniffing.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

all over the country has been for weeks that bug, the ex was moaning bout her chest the other day moaning bout flem on her chest, i said call that a greeny lol come back to me when ya got brownys and like ya say could put houses up with em lol

didnt go for a fri drink last night then? i see u say u wasnt gonna bother the other day.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

see fergie spitting the dummy out again, bout that defender we just signed from belgium old cunts just got the arse cause we done em at old trafford ether that or the dementia is finally kicking in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

na man nee friday boozing for a month i reckon maybe 2. going to see how it goes, i may have gone mental by then. might actually get stuff done without losing X amount of time to hangovers/drinking. we'll see though i've been caning the bongs

old rudolph


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Morning boy's.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2013)

Fucking Spanish cunt! It might be classed as a generalization, but i lived with one, he was a lispy cunt, and i bought from one with an amazon voucher, he was a lying cunt. I'm beginning to think they might all be cunts of one sort or another.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

amadasun said:


> i noticed my previous grows with greenhouse seeds were inconsistant and didnt match what i smoked in amsterdam


And here begins your journey into enlightenment young Padawan!


----------



## amadasun (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> never tried that strain but im sure ive seen good things being said about it. some breeders just name thier strains after a popular plant imo. some are reliable but i had blue cheese from barneys farm and 4 out of 5 went hermie on me and none of them tasted like blue cheese lol. breeders boutique have a lot of strains that look good and have clone only genetics in them. it could also be down to slow drying and curing your stuff. the taste and high are supposed to get stronger with a good cure but mine has never lasted that long


yes i agree only one or two plants have tasted how i expected even after hanging the plant whole to dry.which would be the best company to get a good cheese or kush strain from and what strains does everyone grow at the moment?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Breedersboutique do a cracking kush but pips won't be ready for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Amazing the difference in how newcomers are treat in this thread. Pure marmite reaction.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

It goes in the guys favour that he's grown out some GH and realised something's amiss!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Breedersboutique do a cracking kush but pips won't be ready for a couple of weeks.


product placement!!! nicely done don hahaha

moring fags! hows all? got a rite crink inme kneck! or maybe thats just sambo 
yorkie you stil cuming over today? dropping it on me like that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

FUCKING BOLLOCKS!

That's the 3rd time today I've kicked the bubble pipe over, twat!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> FUCKING BOLLOCKS!
> 
> That's the 3rd time today I've kicked the bubble pipe over, twat!


maybe its the lord omighty telling u sumthing?
oh bring a packet or 2 of those 24 l n m's m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe its the lord omighty telling u sumthing?
> oh bring a packet or 2 of those 24 l n m's m8


Eye, he's saying put it on the table and load the cunt up!


Cig's, 24's, no worry's.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

Brighton 3 the wee club 1 my prediction, u watching it don?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm just about to go to town to get a few 1L airpots and some more blunt wraps and then when I get back I'll set off to yours IC3.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye, he's saying put it on the table and load the cunt up!
> 
> 
> Cig's, 24's, no worry's.


dont normally smoke them but ther good for wen u cant be fucked rolling one, bring 2 packs mate thatell do i dont smoke all that much,il gt carl to give u a handjob for payment


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm just about to go to town to get a few 1L airpots and some more blunt wraps and then when I get back I'll set off to yours IC3.


ive lost the disks for my 10 litre ones mate,, take em if u want im ordering more,,save paying dont it,, im sre u can make ur own disks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> product placement!!!






............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Brighton 3 the wee club 1 my prediction, u watching it don?



i am it's council telly. currently saying 3 hail shola's and praying to god we manage to beat a championship side. but you know there's always the odd upset, i just hope to fuck it's not us.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2467443
> 
> View attachment 2467444
> 
> ............


lol thats discreat,, they owe u a smoke! haha
oh u got any of those nictoine free jobs.. missus wants to try one.

WATS WITH THE FUCKING FOOTBALL TALK, bunch of aver paid wallys runing round a feild,,or not even runing, they loose the ball they dont chase the fucker they juststop moving like a dumb cunt

overpaid tossers the lot of em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive lost the disks for my 10 litre ones mate,, take em if u want im ordering more,,save paying dont it,, im sre u can make ur own disks


Oh they're only like 1.50 for the 1L's, it'd cost me more in labour cutting down the big uns. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2467443
> 
> View attachment 2467444
> 
> ............


can't say it looks owt but lush really. looks worth a 10 ish week finish wait time to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive lost the disks for my 10 litre ones mate,, take em if u want im ordering more,,save paying dont it,, im sre u can make ur own disks


just chuck some of your birds tights on the bottom. it's just to keep the coco in bottom never sees light so it's no for air pruning.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just chuck some of your birds tights on the bottom. it's just to keep the coco in bottom never sees light so it's no for air pruning.


don,, sum of our missuses dont work in the local lap dancing parlour!! if i tried to get my missus to wer tights shed kick my arse bruv! besides ive already filled my wilma and bag pots up! too late


yorkie see if they sell 10 litres bottoms and how much,, if they do giz a bell n lemmi know plz


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

That dus look pretty special yman, top work m8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can't say it looks owt but lush really. looks worth a 10 ish week finish wait time to me.


Eye, looking at the bottom half this morning I'd say 10.

The shape has been my problem I reckon, too wide and low at the bottom. I'm gonna run un-topped this time and how it pans out with it's natural shape.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm going to go with a mini scrog in dwc. Reckon it'll turn out champion


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> besides ive already filled my wilma and bag pots up! too late


Why would you fill your pots up without any plants? Fucking nugget, I've got about 40L of Perlite that's making it's way to your house this aft!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm going to go with a mini scrog in dwc. Reckon it'll turn out champion


Yeah, I think scrog with that particular plant is where it's at.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Early lst then when the screens full pull the trigger. Just got to look at how well las did scrog. 

Toon under the kosh already. Goal line clearance ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why would you fill your pots up without any plants? Fucking nugget, I've got about 40L of Perlite that's making it's way to your house this aft!


well the potting soil has perlite already in ther so i assumed it was ready, ok il unfill them lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone got any experience with how long a claim takes on amazon? Fucker sent me a supposedly new bluetooth keyboard except he'd opened the box and removed this and that, namely the charging dock meaning i've got a brand new brick.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well the potting soil has perlite already in ther so i assumed it was ready, ok il unfill them lol


Well it does but not much.

Have you got one of those big 40-50L handled plastic buckets for mixing up in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

If you paid PayPal its easier to claim through them bot 2 weeks depends what evidence you both submit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well it does but not much.
> 
> Have you got one of those big 40-50L handled plastic buckets for mixing up in?


 yeh got a big toy tub, i normally use it for my coco



Don Gin and Ton said:


> If you paid PayPal its easier to claim through them bot 2 weeks depends what evidence you both submit


amazons not paypal its credit card or debit card,, i have a mazon act order regurly but never had to claim i guess contact customer support
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/css/returns/homepage.html/ref=hp_502480_but_orc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Coulda sworn I've used PayPal on amazon?! If not claiming through the card or bank will be faster


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2013)

Not gonna use the retrn function. The bugger took me for a ride, i want my money back including postage plus compensation for return postage costs. Ah well, guess i have to play the waiting game. Doesn't effect me too much, already got the keyboard, had just bought myself a duplicate fot the other room. Will most likely just buy a 3tb hdd with the money instead.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Not gonna use the retrn function. The bugger took me for a ride, i want my money back including postage plus compensation for return postage costs. Ah well, guess i have to play the waiting game. Doesn't effect me too much, already got the keyboard, had just bought myself a duplicate fot the other room. Will most likely just buy a 3tb hdd with the money instead.


u wont get it TT i know ur a bobby bollox on sum shit but the best ul get is money bak and postge u dont get return post bak,,not even on ebay u get that, i got send a satnav bak to ireland but i dont get the postage bak


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Fucksake 1-0 Brighton  dunno why I like football, its like a bird constantly cheating on ya


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u wont get it TT i know ur a bobby bollox on sum shit but the best ul get is money bak and postge u dont get return post bak,,not even on ebay u get that, i got send a satnav bak to ireland but i dont get the postage bak


Then he ent getting the keyboard back. Simples  



> Finally, with respect to *returns initiated during the first 7 working days* after delivery, please be aware that you are *not required to refund the cost of..returning the item to the seller*,...*unless the buyer returns the item to you because of an error on your part*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Ooooof ey up Don. 

10 week quick dried popcorn (cept it's not popcorn anymore) vs 8 1/2 week jarred/curing and the popcorn has me thinking twice.

3 pipes and I can tell the difference, a lot more racey with more depth. I'd have to chop the rest and have a proper go but thinking on I don't reckon I could do a 1/2g blunt of it in one sitting now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Reet, mission.

In a bit boys.


----------



## steveo4464 (Jan 5, 2013)

shit man up here in manc land paying 180s on the oz good shit though..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

If lua lua comes on and scores ill pronounce the Geordie fatwa.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

steveo4464 said:


> shit man up here in manc land paying 180s on the oz good shit though..


do ya get a free shotgun at that price?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooof ey up Don.
> 
> 10 week quick dried popcorn (cept it's not popcorn anymore) vs 8 1/2 week jarred/curing and the popcorn has me thinking twice.
> 
> 3 pipes and I can tell the difference, a lot more racey with more depth. I'd have to chop the rest and have a proper go but thinking on I don't reckon I could do a 1/2g blunt of it in one sitting now.


Anything 10 weeks with indica in it will have a kick, tho it could be your brains not used to sativa, 

Fucksake sholas been sent off. Were fucked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do ya get a free shotgun at that price?


Aye at your face lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 5, 2013)

alrite lads..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye at your face lol


your face my ass,, same thing both fugly as fek


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 5, 2013)

just found a pack of blunts class think ill have a peach one lol,good 2 see the threads on about mens ass guns and shit,anyone starting up a new thread this year?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

Well beaten by a champ side not good don.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 5, 2013)

you punting now doc?
I might do a jorno...we bit para bout it tho lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 5, 2013)

na mate just keep most,well what there is ,just smoked most the afghan and taking the exos down anyday


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 5, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> you punting now doc?
> I might do a jorno...we bit para bout it tho lol


just go for it its nothing to do with on here,not think they would go for others first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your face my ass,, same thing both fugly as fek



almost missed this one. 
at least not many people have to see my arse 

your service!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

damn i know why they say to wer masks while sandinng filler and walls,:caugh:caugh: 

lol don bit late with that one, donjina


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2013)

Newcastle load of shit !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Reet IC3, I'm wrapping up some supply's and setting off.

I've to call in to Debenham's before your's to pickup some Mac for her.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Amazing the difference in how newcomers are treat in this thread. Pure marmite reaction.


it all depends on what their first question is. and who answers it of course, sambo and ic3 usually deal with the clone hunters lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2013)

Nah bollocks, I'll get her Mac tomoz.

I'm not walking round Debenham's and Harvey Nich's stinking of purple cherry blunts.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

amadasun said:


> yes i agree only one or two plants have tasted how i expected even after hanging the plant whole to dry.which would be the best company to get a good cheese or kush strain from and what strains does everyone grow at the moment?


like don said breeders botique have a good kush. ive heared good things about big buda for cheese, it was a toss up between big buda and barneys when i had my blue cheese, i wish i had gone with bb now lol. im still trying to find a good seed strain, i havent tried anything from breeders botique yet, im waiting for the dog to come back in stock. the only seed id recomend from personal experience is blue widow from dinafem. i had 1 as a freebee and it was the best producers of the lot and didnt take up much room. ive grown a clone only and that was by far the best smoke ive had from my own growing. just dont ask for it on here lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 5, 2013)

Just sharing a pic and away again


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

i got to stop taking powder like im still in my 20s. up all night and decided to potch with my pump on the wilma. i was there over 30 mins and 3 fags later still trying to put the pipes back in lol. the water flow on the pump that comes with them is shit. i tried complaining to the seller about it to see if i can skank some bigger tubing off him but hes sending me a new manifold or what ever its called. fuck messing about tho, ive ordered a better pump for £25. it should put over twice the amount of water into it and i can use the old 1 with the new manifold so i got 2 running into the other wilma.

@ic3 i think you was right about the temps mate. 39 degrees! i thougt it would be the same as the other 4 grows and stay about 31 for the first 2 weeks and come down as the plants get bigger but the wilmas must be absorbing the light and bumping the temps up. i shouldnt have been so lazy and got my fat arse up the attick to get my thermometer lol. cheers mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 5, 2013)

@MRT if you need to line your pots or res this stuff might worth a look mate-http://www.diy.com/nav/build/insulation/pipe-wrap-radiator-foil/reflector_foil/B-and-Q-Aluminium-Thermal-Foil-M-P-Insulation-Silver-Length-7-5m-x-Width-600mm-10617653?skuId=11108363


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/insulation/pipe-wrap-radiator-foil/reflector_foil/B-and-Q-Aluminium-Thermal-Foil-M-P-Insulation-Silver-Length-7-5m-x-Width-600mm-10617653?skuId=11108363


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nah bollocks, I'll get her Mac tomoz.
> 
> I'm not walking round Debenham's and Harvey Nich's stinking of purple cherry blunts.


i would for the crack like. with nowt on me lol

ice, i cant be bothered to play. maybe later.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i got to stop taking powder like im still in my 20s. up all night and decided to potch with my pump on the wilma. i was there over 30 mins and 3 fags later still trying to put the pipes back in lol. the water flow on the pump that comes with them is shit. i tried complaining to the seller about it to see if i can skank some bigger tubing off him but hes sending me a new manifold or what ever its called. fuck messing about tho, ive ordered a better pump for £25. it should put over twice the amount of water into it and i can use the old 1 with the new manifold so i got 2 running into the other [email protected] i think you was right about the temps mate. 39 degrees! i thougt it would be the same as the other 4 grows and stay about 31 for the first 2 weeks and come down as the plants get bigger but the wilmas must be absorbing the light and bumping the temps up. i shouldnt have been so lazy and got my fat arse up the attick to get my thermometer lol. cheers mate


I told u how to sort it mrt, a bigger pump might do no better cos the tubing only allows so much water to pass thru it. If there's anything I do know about its the wilma systems, but hey, choose not to listen.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I told u how to sort it mrt, a bigger pump might do no better cos the tubing only allows so much water to pass thru it. If there's anything I do know about its the wilma systems, but hey, choose not to listen.


mate i asked the seller to sort me out some bigger tubing. he said it was a bad idea because it would cause leaks. sorry if i offended you mate, it wasnt my intesion. i havent got a clue about it myself so im just making do with what people tell me. and a leak with all my electrics nearby didnt sound like something i wanted.

@dragon cheers mate, im alternating bulbs at the moment because i dont think they cant use the full 1200w being as small as they are. when i get a bit of a canopy it should bring the temps down on thier own. cheers tho mate nice one  you can tell im a lazy cunt cant you lol

what do you think about binning these and popping 2 fresh beans?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 5, 2013)

lol you're not alone mate I helped write the book on being lazy, I don't know about binning them maybe transplant them into some soil and leave them be and see what comes of them? or maybe a mini hempy or something similar so as they could go back into the system your using down the line. Sadly I can't offer any valuable advice as I've run a hydro system mate but eitherway I wouldn't chuck them out just yet until the probs are sorted I probably would germ some ready though incase your good to go and they haven't bounced back just to hedge your bets.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 5, 2013)

should say have never run hydro mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

na mrt leave em,, sort them temps out and they will be fine, ther pretty resiliant,, wats the opint,, they look green and nice so keep them temps in check and your laffin

just been to range to get sum lining paper to put on this wall,, POUND A ROLL!! they got a sale on nice wallpaper to 4.99 reduced from 12 and 2 for 9 qwid! all pains on offer too

love b n m,, stil got a shitty tatse from all the filler dust

donjina your just boring






my question is wich are you? i reckon the redhead getting pounded!!lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> should say have never run hydro mate


haha cheers mate. i was thinking of throwing some blue widows in because they were quite trouble free when i run them last time and i got 6 here along with 11 white widows and a pineapple express that i had off the tute on offer. i can afford to pop 2 just incase. i might put them in and if these mutants turn out ok i can put them in to air pots or something. cheers mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha cheers mate. i was thinking of throwing some blue widows in because they were quite trouble free when i run them last time and i got 6 here along with 11 white widows and a pineapple express that i had off the tute on offer. i can afford to pop 2 just incase. i might put them in and if these mutants turn out ok i can put them in to air pots or something. cheers mate


damn u got pe,, shame i was menna run that this time,,real fast finishers, and loaded with weight! guess sum shist happened and il just be doing cherry and physco


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mrt leave em,, sort them temps out and they will be fine, ther pretty resiliant,, wats the opint,, they look green and nice so keep them temps in check and your laffin


yeah i dont want to bin them but just give another 2 healthier beans a chance lol. i can pop these in the middle of the wilmas in air pots. i just got to see if i can grab a bit of soil or something. i want to have another strain on the go, you cant have too much veriaty lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn u got pe,, shame i was menna run that this time,,real fast finishers, and loaded with weight! guess sum shist happened and il just be doing cherry and physco


do you recom i should put the PE and 1 blue widow in? ive only got the 1 tho so doubt ill get a tidy pheno like jimmy had. i should have thought about that when i set it up but i just had it in my head that 1 strain goes in the 1 system. you cant complain if you got the psycho to run lol. i had a bit sent down from one of the boys on here and it was really nice


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

when u said powder earlier mrt your talking bout phet? 33 u dirty dog and still taking that shit arrrrrghhhh lol i wouldnt turn me nose up at many drugs but thats 1 i just carnt take, the sleep deprivation duns me in, and im not 1 for not eating either lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when u said powder earlier mrt your talking bout phet? 33 u dirty dog and still taking that shit arrrrrghhhh lol i wouldnt turn me nose up at many drugs but thats 1 i just carnt take, the sleep deprivation duns me in, and im not 1 for not eating either lol


yeah thats the shit mate. i didnt have anything new years eve because i was arguing the the misses so i had some last night. i used to be a fucker for it. id work friday, saturday and sunday. i was off it on pills most of the week, be out down escape in swansea on the weekend and i'd be taking powder to get me through work. i had some about 2 weeks ago and didnt sleep for 3 days. i was hearing an anouncer froma train station or something coming from my cupboard in the bedroom every time i closed my eyes lol. i used to see robins smoking fags when i was on my break in work too. yeah it is a dirty drug but honestly theres no tidy pills about down here. my mate said he had some super pills the other day and all it done was fill his bladder and stop him being able to piss. the last lot i had i droped 2 on the head and all i had was a little come down 2 hours after taking them.

i fucked myself up back in the day tho with the sleep deprivation. i ended up in hosptial with pnemonia and a blood clot on the lung. i lost 2 stone in 2 weeks. bile had burned all the lining of my throat and i was still out side the hospital smoking joints with some boy on my ward.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mrt leave em,, sort them temps out and they will be fine, ther pretty resiliant,, wats the opint,, they look green and nice so keep them temps in check and your laffin
> 
> just been to range to get sum lining paper to put on this wall,, POUND A ROLL!! they got a sale on nice wallpaper to 4.99 reduced from 12 and 2 for 9 qwid! all pains on offer too
> 
> ...


oooopf, lol had that coming


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah thats the shit mate. i didnt have anything new years eve because i was arguing the the misses so i had some last night. i used to be a fucker for it. id work friday, saturday and sunday. i was off it on pills most of the week, be out down escape in swansea on the weekend and i'd be taking powder to get me through work. i had some about 2 weeks ago and didnt sleep for 3 days. i was hearing an anouncer froma train station or something coming from my cupboard in the bedroom every time i closed my eyes lol. i used to see robins smoking fags when i was on my break in work too. yeah it is a dirty drug but honestly theres no tidy pills about down here. my mate said he had some super pills the other day and all it done was fill his bladder and stop him being able to piss. the last lot i had i droped 2 on the head and all i had was a little come down 2 hours after taking them.
> 
> i fucked myself up back in the day tho with the sleep deprivation. i ended up in hosptial with pnemonia and a blood clot on the lung. i lost 2 stone in 2 weeks. bile had burned all the lining of my throat and i was still out side the hospital smoking joints with some boy on my ward.


i did use to enjoy it many many year ago, use to get some naughty phet seriously strong shit but after 72+ of not sleeping n not eating would destroy me would get them flash's where u see stuff flash past ya eyes all the time, and a few of me 72+ sesh would alway get to a point i had to sit down and stay sat, cause each time i would stand id go to black out proper faint, id prob still have a go nowdays but not unless i was also taking benzos i.e valium,lorazepam,clonzepam.

thats a tasty buzz the phet bringing u up the benzos down.

had some ice pills bout 6-8months ago from canada, speed n meth mixed only a low % meth but they where fucking lovely so clean, came in a unopen bag of skittles open em up empty the skittles and there was me 5 ice pills in there.

from the road yes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> do you recom i should put the PE and 1 blue widow in? ive only got the 1 tho so doubt ill get a tidy pheno like jimmy had. i should have thought about that when i set it up but i just had it in my head that 1 strain goes in the 1 system. you cant complain if you got the psycho to run lol. i had a bit sent down from one of the boys on here and it was really nice


no 1 strain 1 pot 

if u got room why not,, nobody on here seems to rate the PE, me and mine loved teh stuff,, couch lock so pff fek knows,, its def a cash crop for sure, if thats hwat ur looking for, finished real fast! like 6-7 weeks and thats nippy

got sum disks for me pots,, qwid each! sorted


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2013)

Well mrt you bring back some memories talking about escape in swansea hahah that place was just a drug dealers paradise lol .


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

evenin scrote rashes, busy day today , first decoratin shift for a while in billys new gaff, full house needs done so ahm hopin i get a cpl of weeks work out the cunt. nice to be back on the tools after a break, backs a bit stiff though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin scrote rashes, busy day today , first decoratin shift for a while in billys new gaff, full house needs done so ahm hopin i get a cpl of weeks work out the cunt. nice to be back on the tools after a break, backs a bit stiff though.


gotta hope u get paid never mind anything else lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gotta hope u get paid never mind anything else lol



lol, paid before i started mate and i know where both his houses are now!!


----------



## amadasun (Jan 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It goes in the guys favour that he's grown out some GH and realised something's amiss!


thanks.hey yorkshireman dont want to get on your case but would really appreciate which seeds and breeders to go for.also any otheer tips?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

dont eat yellow snow.


----------



## amadasun (Jan 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> dont eat yellow snow.


lol thanks.how you doin dura?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

amadasun said:


> lol thanks.how you doin dura?


not too bad, what info you askin yorkie for? are you a new grower?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i did use to enjoy it many many year ago, use to get some naughty phet seriously strong shit but after 72+ of not sleeping n not eating would destroy me would get them flash's where u see stuff flash past ya eyes all the time, and a few of me 72+ sesh would alway get to a point i had to sit down and stay sat, cause each time i would stand id go to black out proper faint, id prob still have a go nowdays but not unless i was also taking benzos i.e valium,lorazepam,clonzepam.
> 
> thats a tasty buzz the phet bringing u up the benzos down.
> 
> ...


i used to have vamiums to come down. 1 sunday i had 200mg and ended up in a little car crash with my steaming mate. he didnt know i was fucked on valium and i didnt know he was steaming. the adrenaline rush brought me around so i took another 100mg i can only remember being in work fucked the next day with the same clothes on with bbq sauce and ashtray stains on the front. i had a 16inch aluminum case come out of the machine and just miss my head. the boss came over and gave me an easier job for the day. i was still fucked on wednesday morning when i crashed my car reversing around a corner to bump start it and smashed into my neighbours pillars.

theres no way for noobs like me to get onto the road nowadays tho lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> no 1 strain 1 pot
> 
> if u got room why not,, nobody on here seems to rate the PE, me and mine loved teh stuff,, couch lock so pff fek knows,, its def a cash crop for sure, if thats hwat ur looking for, finished real fast! like 6-7 weeks and thats nippy
> 
> got sum disks for me pots,, qwid each! sorted


i was thinking that if ones a heavy feeder and ones a light feeder id have some trouble. fuck it ill chuck them both in lol


rollajoint said:


> Well mrt you bring back some memories talking about escape in swansea hahah that place was just a drug dealers paradise lol .


haha it was the dirtiest but best place ive ever been to. ive come out of there with oily foot prints and spew on my shirt and dont know how the fuck i got them. that year i had the blood clot im sure i was the only cunt in there not off my face. i got to piss the boys off when was eating my food infront of them tho lol. when abouts where you going down there? i was about 2000-2005ish big al was awesome


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

amadasun said:


> thanks.hey yorkshireman dont want to get on your case but would really appreciate which seeds and breeders to go for.also any otheer tips?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=best+cannabis+seeds+breeders

i had to use this on someone lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=best+cannabis+seeds+breeders
> 
> i had to use this on someone lol


btw your 5th on a google search yourself....just type in mrt1980. honestly btw.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

A politician was seated next to a little girl on an airplane so he turned to her and said, "Do you want to talk? Flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger."

The little girl, who had just started to read her book, replied to the total stranger, "What would you want to talk about?"
"Oh, I don't know," said the politician. "How about global warming, fast broadband or the Refugee situation?" he said, smiling smugly.

"Okay," she said. "Those could be interesting topics but let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff - grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty, but a horse produces clumps. Why do you suppose that is?"

The legislator, visibly surprised by the little girl's intelligence, thinks about it and says, with typical politicians wisdom "Hmmm, I have no idea." 
To which the little girl replies, "Do you really feel qualified to discuss refugees, computers, or climate change, when you don't know shit?"

Then she went back to reading her book.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

7th actually,,

me and u are 1st dura!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

its 5th on mine too. theres even someone on a dating site more popular than me lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

dura how many plants did you get caught with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

Evening , was going to put pics up tonight , but I ain't got a battery in the house for my cam . & my iphon3 is just poo ! So will do 2moz, Did I read some 1 on about BF vanilla kush ? I got one 3 weeks into flower now in with my mixed grow & it's looking mighty fine .


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> dura how many plants did you get caught with if you dont mind me asking?



7 mate, full grown, ready to chop, probably the best ive ever grown, no kiddin, absolute fuckin beauties...it would make a fuckin stone statue weep. im up on monday for my plea.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck me, watching inglorious basterds on ch4 , some nazi just got turned to mush with a bat , reminds me of me youth when some ones sweed or ribs would go in on weekend ! Ahhh those were the days.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

PS. @dura , good luck 4 Monday m8 !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

im just watxching this new tarentino film
django unchained
[video=youtube;eUdM9vrCbow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUdM9vrCbow[/video]
PEEERFECT copy,, i love oscar season


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> PS. @dura , good luck 4 Monday m8 !



cheers mate, its only the plea so i should be fine, they'll almost certainly bail me for 3 weeks for background/social work reports, i expect to be sentenced 3 weeks on monday. not too sure whats gonna happen though, these new sentencing guidelines may have an effect but its my 2nd strike ...really not sure at all, kinda hopin being at uni will keep me from jail.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

wassat then?

OMG ITS A NIGGER ON A HORSE!!IMO


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

@dura, I've just consulted the mystics and they recon you will be fine m8 , C S , & fine ! @ Ice, u got link for that film me old muka ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @dura, I've just consulted the mystics and they recon you will be fine m8 , C S , & fine ! @ Ice, u got link for that film me old muka ?


only 7 plants remond your breif to metion the sentencing guidelines and that it was percy and that they can ONLY give u a band c fine and/or probation/discharge
and finally,, wen they dont do any of the above you thro ur shoe at them!!!hahaha
good luck mush

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2932211/Django+Unchained+DVDSCR+XviD+-+MATiNE.html


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol, cheers Ice man,


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only 7 plants remond your breif to metion the sentencing guidelines and that it was percy and that they can ONLY give u a band c fine and/or probation/discharge
> and finally,, wen they dont do any of the above you thro ur shoe at them!!!hahaha
> good luck mush
> 
> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2932211/Django+Unchained+DVDSCR+XviD+-+MATiNE.html


ive actually got a full copy of the guidelines here with all the stuff about when it was introduced, my only concern is that the sheet ive got mentions the 'cps' so its english law, our prosecutors ar called 'procurator fiscals'...i still think the guidlines were meant to relate to the whole of the uk though. my lawyer will tell me on monday though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ive actually got a full copy of the guidelines here with all the stuff about when it was introduced, my only concern is that the sheet ive got mentions the 'cps' so its english law, our prosecutors ar called 'procurator fiscals'...i still think the guidlines were meant to relate to the whole of the uk though. my lawyer will tell me on monday though.


yeh thers the law but wer on about "guidelines" so u may be rite, the scotish never do wat the brits want anyhows,lol

good luck all the same,, i hear up your end that if u say to a customer sre u a copper,, if they say no when infact they are, and u server them then they cant do shit,, is that rite?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thers the law but wer on about "guidelines" so u may be rite, the scotish never do wat the brits want anyhows,lol
> 
> good luck all the same,, i hear up your end that if u say to a customer sre u a copper,, if they say no when infact they are, and u server them then they cant do shit,, is that rite?


dunno mate, ive heard about that in states but not up here. ahll ask my lawyer. cya later ahm off to my pit.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 7 mate, full grown, ready to chop, probably the best ive ever grown, no kiddin, absolute fuckin beauties...it would make a fuckin stone statue weep. im up on monday for my plea.


you'll be ok with that mate im sure, good luck anyway. ive heared of people getting done with a lot more than that and being ok. was it under 1 light or 2? my mate got had with 30 plants ranging from cuttings to ready to chop. he only got a £70 fine reduced to £35 because he was on the sick. he got busted through a conection to my other mate who got done for big time dealing and he got sent down for 2 years but the amount of green he was buying in bulk and selling on was mad. when he stopped there was a drought for a month or 2. they only found just under a oz in his house but they checked his phone and got 12 months of info about quantity and price. 

i was shitting them last grow because i tried a sog. when i took a few cuts for my mate i had 23 in my 2.4x1.2 tent lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck Monday Dura.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

Can 1 of you wise men give me some advise please ?, I'm using hesi full nute range along with plant magics cal mag + in coco, I'm about to run out of hesi bloom & I'm penny less for a few weeks ! . What can I replace it with ? I have some biobizz bloom, b&q veg feed, & some mirical grow veg feed or revert back to hesi veg feed ? fuck knows, plants doing wonderful at the mo too, 3 weeks into flower & I don't wanna fuck up ! Huge ta in advance !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Can 1 of you wise men give me some advise please ?, I'm using hesi full nute range along with plant magics cal mag + in coco, I'm about to run out of hesi bloom & I'm penny less for a few weeks ! . What can I replace it with ? I have some biobizz bloom, b&q veg feed, & some mirical grow veg feed or revert back to hesi veg feed ? fuck knows, plants doing wonderful at the mo too, 3 weeks into flower & I don't wanna fuck up ! Huge ta in advance !


i got a small bottole of canna bosst you can have if ya want it,,nrly full like,, but should see you through?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

@ice, that's fucking good of ya m8 , if I wasn't down here in sheep land IDE come get , don't want u fucking about posting ! Ile see if I can scrape threw .


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Can 1 of you wise men give me some advise please ?, I'm using hesi full nute range along with plant magics cal mag + in coco, I'm about to run out of hesi bloom & I'm penny less for a few weeks ! . What can I replace it with ? I have some biobizz bloom, b&q veg feed, & some mirical grow veg feed or revert back to hesi veg feed ? fuck knows, plants doing wonderful at the mo too, 3 weeks into flower & I don't wanna fuck up ! Huge ta in advance !


hesi bloom is flowering food aint it? if that biobizz bloom if the food rather than a boost you can swop to that. its better than the miricle grow


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2013)

haha it was the dirtiest but best place ive ever been to. ive come out of there with oily foot prints and spew on my shirt and dont know how the fuck i got them. that year i had the blood clot im sure i was the only cunt in there not off my face. i got to piss the boys off when was eating my food infront of them tho lol. when abouts where you going down there? i was about 2000-2005ish big al was awesome [/QUOTE]

2008-2010 didnt mind when they moved over to the old jumping jacks much nicer place but just didnt take off spent my 18th birthday listening to technoboy amazing !! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 5, 2013)

@mrt, yes m8 it's bloom , but I was just going off the nearest NPK ratio to it , and the MG or bq stuff is nearer to the hesi bloom I'm using ,


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @mrt, yes m8 it's bloom , but I was just going off the nearest NPK ratio to it , and the MG or bq stuff is nearer to the hesi bloom I'm using ,


give 1 of them a go then. ive just always been told they wernt made for growing weed but a mate used MG for 2 years without any problems. since he switched to biobizz and then GHE hes had better results tho


----------



## amadasun (Jan 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=best+cannabis+seeds+breeders
> 
> i had to use this on someone lol


fair enough i was just looking for opinions from other uk growers and not just what a website says as that was why i have been using greenhouse seeds and having shit results


----------



## amadasun (Jan 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening , was going to put pics up tonight , but I ain't got a battery in the house for my cam . & my iphon3 is just poo ! So will do 2moz, Did I read some 1 on about BF vanilla kush ? I got one 3 weeks into flower now in with my mixed grow & it's looking mighty fine .


nice one mate.is your grow all barneys farm seeds or a mix?if u dont mind me asking what strains do u have at the moment?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

amadasun said:


> nice one mate.is your grow all barneys farm seeds or a mix?if u dont mind me asking what strains do u have at the moment?




THIS IS WHAT I GOT GOING ON AT THE MO, BIT OF A MIX I KNOW ! sorry caps ! ,all in 10l air pots, coco, full hesi nute range & some plant magic cal mag plus, which i find is doing wonders in coco. 

serious seeds white russian

bomb seeds cluster bomb

dinafem blue widow

world of seeds afghan kush x white widow

world of seeds mazar kush

g13 labs sour jack

g13 labs blueberry gum

barneys farm vanilla kush


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

I got clones of all , so will see what's good & run them !


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 6, 2013)

amadasun said:


> fair enough i was just looking for opinions from other uk growers and not just what a website says as that was why i have been using greenhouse seeds and having shit results


youve asked the same question over and over again. anyone whos going to give you an answer already has. the search results come up with growers forums of peoples experiences with different seed banks/breeders


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hear up your end that if u say to a customer sre u a copper,, if they say no when infact they are, and u server them then they cant do shit,, is that rite?


........No.

_*Entrapment.
*_In criminal law, *entrapment* is conduct by a law enforcement agent inducing a person to commit an offense that the person would otherwise have been unlikely to commit.[SUP][1][/SUP] In many jurisdictions, entrapment is a possible defense against criminal liability. However, there is no entrapment where a person is ready and willing to break the law and the government agents merely provide what appears to be a favorable opportunity for the person to commit the crime. For example, it is not entrapment for a government agent to pretend to be someone else and to offer, either directly or through an informant or other decoy, to engage in an unlawful transaction with the person (see sting operation). So, a person would not be a victim of entrapment if the person was ready, willing and able to commit the crime charged in the indictment whenever opportunity was afforded, and that government officers or their agents did no more than offer an opportunity.On the other hand, if the evidence leaves a reasonable doubt whether the person had any intent to commit the crime had it not been for inducement or persuasion on the part of some government officer or agent, then the person is not guilty. For example, if a defendant had purchased illegal drugs from an undercover officer, he may be found not guilty if it is determined that the officer initiated the transaction or aggressively pressed the accused to complete it.
Entrapment holds if all three conditions are fulfilled:


The idea for committing the crime came from the government agents and not from the person accused of the crime.
Government agents then persuaded or talked the person into committing the crime. Simply giving someone the opportunity to commit a crime is not the same as persuading them to commit that crime.
The person was not ready and willing to commit the crime before interaction with the government agents.
Depending on the law in the jurisdiction, the prosecution may be required to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the defendant was not entrapped or the defendant may be required to prove that he was entrapped as an affirmative defense.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 6, 2013)

the olice tryed to tell me your better to sog rather than have a few big lol,and he was on about cacca cup winners


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2013)

amadasun said:


> thanks.hey yorkshireman dont want to get on your case but would really appreciate which seeds and breeders to go for.also any other tips?


Which seeds and breeders to go for is entirely subjective but I can say for certain that the majority of the commercial Dutch seed industry is shite.

Greenhouse Seeds have the biggest marketing campaign and some of the worst beans, they are the the last port of call (don't worry, most people find out the hard way).

Neither Arjan or Franco at Greenhouse grow their own weed nor do they produce their own seeds, they buy weed (for the coffee shops) from a network of about 20-25 growers and seeds (for commercial sale) in bulk, most probably from Ingmar (who is the biggest and most disingenuous lying bastard in the business, after Arjan of course) even though he would never admit it.

As for tips.....

1) Read
2) Read
3) Read
4) Read
5) Hang round here and pay attention.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> serious seeds white russian
> 
> bomb seeds cluster bomb
> 
> ...


I reckon if you have relatively green fingers the White Russian will smash the rest of that lineup.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Which seeds and breeders to go for is entirely subjective but I can say for certain that the majority of the commercial Dutch seed industry is shite.
> 
> Greenhouse Seeds have the biggest marketing campaign and some of the worst beans, they are the the last port of call (don't worry, most people find out the hard way).
> 
> ...


as yorki said number 5 there is alot of ppl you will meet,and who knows,once you start posting pics and whot no,you might get a cut or 2 off some users,and show your trying to grow lol
ps welcome also lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Good luck Monday Dura.


same here good luck mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ice, that's fucking good of ya m8 , if I wasn't down here in sheep land IDE come get , don't want u fucking about posting ! Ile see if I can scrape threw .


u want it? il post it gdladley m8


that weeds orite yorkie m8,, was FUUCKED UP! sweet,,better than sum pants exo.kush a had sum time ago


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u want it? il post it gdladley m8
> 
> 
> that weeds orite yorkie m8,, was FUUCKED UP! sweet,,better than sum pants exo.kush a had sum time ago


cheers Ice, gonna see if i cant scrounge a few quid off the Mrs for some more hesi coco bloom ! i got some batteries for cam now , so when me lights come on at 6 ile take some picks & see what you think.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

fuck me , im in cunting agony today , me stones r rolling ! i pissed 1 out last night , it got stuck in the end of me... well i wont go into detail but sufice to say, i had to winkle it out ! think it was one of those in my avatar ,( top left), scrapes the pipes all the way down till its out !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

@ ice, you're a techy m8, whats the easiest way for me to make a slide show with my pics and some music added ?... so i can post it here later .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that weeds orite yorkie m8,, was FUUCKED UP! sweet,,better than sum pants exo.kush a had sum time ago


Lol. I was fizzing my tits off on the bus coming home after that last blunt, had the edges of my mouth turned down like an 'E' gurn and my eyelids peeled right back over my head staring at folk for ages. After about 20 mins into the journey I caught a glimpse of myself in the window and suddenly became aware of how smashed I really must have been from the faces I was pulling!

I sent our old friend Balaclava 3/4 for 150 and she said it was "very, very nice", I suppose it's a combination of me having the tolerance of a Rhino and like Don says maybe my brain is just not used to sativa's.

The rest of that purp is coming down by the end of the week and should have some more depth to it, the smell has definitely matured (very cherry now) and the bottom half has all the colour. Deep, deep purple for the rest of it.

Where did you get the pants Exo/Kush from?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2013)

IC3 if that young kid comes round asking for that oil for his motorbike tell him I'll drop it by tomorrow, It's Sunday and I can't be arsed.


----------



## amadasun (Jan 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Which seeds and breeders to go for is entirely subjective but I can say for certain that the majority of the commercial Dutch seed industry is shite.
> 
> Greenhouse Seeds have the biggest marketing campaign and some of the worst beans, they are the the last port of call (don't worry, most people find out the hard way).
> 
> ...


ok thanks for the info on greenhouse mate i think im gunna go with reserva privadas kandy kush and sour kush and see how they go.i still have clones of gh chemdog and bh vanilla kush that i will flower as i dont wanna waste so will upload pics of my cuurent grows and when my reserva privada beans arrive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol. I was fizzing my tits off on the bus coming home after that last blunt, had the edges of my mouth turned down like an 'E' gurn and my eyelids peeled right back over my head staring at folk for ages. After about 20 mins into the journey I caught a glimpse of myself in the window and suddenly became aware of how smashed I really must have been from the faces I was pulling!
> 
> I sent our old friend Balaclava 3/4 for 150 and she said it was "very, very nice", I suppose it's a combination of me having the tolerance of a Rhino and like Don says maybe my brain is just not used to sativa's.
> 
> ...


afternoon lads.

am def going to have a bash at reversing it. make fems.

any pics?


m missus has just said her folks are on the way.... time for some eye drops


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2013)

Afternoon lads How are we all ? !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am def going to have a bash at reversing it. make fems.
> 
> any pics?


Aye, I wanna throw some colloidal over it myself.

I'll see about getting some pics of the bottom up later, I've company coming.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

fek it , arrrrrrhttp://www.go2album.com/album2/b/a/z/o/o/bazoomer/50e98fd437e/bXkgcGljdHVyZXM=.swf


does this link work ? testing testing, 1 2 testing.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2013)

Bet Confirmation - LQ0381532410F - Flash Time of bet: 06/01/2013 14:42:31
Selections 
No.SelectionsEventEvent DateE/W TermsOddsResult1Miguel Michu (1st goal)Swansea v Arsenal
(Next Goalscorer)06/01/2013None15/2WonStake: 20.00 Returns: 170.00 




OOOO YEAA BABY !!


----------



## amadasun (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> THIS IS WHAT I GOT GOING ON AT THE MO, BIT OF A MIX I KNOW ! sorry caps ! ,all in 10l air pots, coco, full hesi nute range & some plant magic cal mag plus, which i find is doing wonders in coco.
> 
> serious seeds white russian
> 
> ...


looks like you have a nice selection there mate and have been looking at the sour jack,excited to see how yours turns out. i have clones of gh chemdog and bh vanilla kush that i took from my previous grow that i didnt wanna waste so i have put 6 of the chemdog to flower now which are in 18l pots with coco under 600w aircooled and will be in a wilma system as soon as there is more root mass.im also using atami bcuzz nutesthe bottom pics are my vanilla kush clones


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

@ amadsun, will post link to my pics m8 , if i can bleedin figure out how !!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, I wanna throw some colloidal over it myself.
> 
> I'll see about getting some pics of the bottom up later, I've company coming.


if its good mate why dont you reveg it? if you still got the bottom


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ ice, you're a techy m8, whats the easiest way for me to make a slide show with my pics and some music added ?... so i can post it here later .



windows movie make matey,, should be in with your se7en,, if not lemm know il link u up



mrt1980 said:


> if its good mate why dont you reveg it? if you still got the bottom


went thru this last night with him



The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 if that young kid comes round asking for that oil for his motorbike tell him I'll drop it by tomorrow, It's Sunday and I can't be arsed.


lol matey i will do, fuk him anyways not like u live next door issit! 

justw atched tha film the impossible,, SHIT! well not shit but certainly not wrth the hype,., django unchianed looks the bollox tho! got 20 mins in last night and theyve said teh word nigger at least 50x so its good with me! the pricudtion is great too,, music score doen very nicely! tarentino films,,gotta love em


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2013)

Evening all how are we?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2013)

not too bad considering i spent 2 hours ina kids soft play centre with the sprogs...2 hours= 3 days in adult time.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck for the case tomoz dura !


----------



## dura72 (Jan 6, 2013)

cheers rolla( and the rest who said the same). i think i'll be fine but you just never know, i dont ever walk into courts unprepared for the worst anymore


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope it goes smooth for ya mate and ya get a lenient deal throughout


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuck it past caring now with everything, sooo........  1x Kannabia Special + 1x Kannabia Afrodite in soil an in the airing cupboard , bollocks to not having a tent or fan n filter im gonna go for it


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

ok here goes....sorry , im no David Bailey !!!.......,, into my den we go.......back , left to right..blue widow, blueberry gum,world of seeds afghan kush x white widow,blue widow,sour jack,white russian,v kush,mazar kush, cluster bomb........all 3 weeks in flower, except front middle ,m kush, planted about 3 weeks behind,..clone box.,this is my first run at coco,so haven't touched them at all, ( thought ide fuck up ! )sorry cant get them out to photo individual,as there will be breakages ! lol so will do that when they finish.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

i need to set up a simple drip system for the next run, i can hardly get in there now. i need some advice on this , i was thinking res, pump, quarter inch tube , dripers, timer. or am i thinking to simple ? any help on this would be most appreciated .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2013)

Right ppl, with regards to pills, anone know anything about "green Batman`s"?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Right ppl, with regards to pills, anone know anything about "green Batman`s"?


Nana Nana nana nana No , sorry m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=search_reports&sent=1&name=batman&logo=batman&colour=green&region=all&percent_rating=0&pp=10&submit.x=53&submit.y=25&submit=Search+Reports


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=search_reports&sent=1&name=batman&logo=batman&colour=green&region=all&percent_rating=0&pp=10&submit.x=53&submit.y=25&submit=Search+Reports


i was gonna post the pillreport earlier but if ya look at all them reveiws they all from the states and a few from oz

doubt they will be the same green batmans here, near all them reports are good tho of them.

what price are they sae?


----------



## amadasun (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ok here goes....sorry , im no David Bailey !!!.......View attachment 2469012,, into my den we go....View attachment 2469013...back , left to right..blue widow, blueberry gum,world of seeds afghan kush x white widow,blue widow,sour jack,white russian,v kush,mazar kush, cluster bomb....View attachment 2469016..View attachment 2469017View attachment 2469018View attachment 2469020View attachment 2469023View attachment 2469025View attachment 2469026..all 3 weeks in flower, except front middle ,m kush, planted about 3 weeks behind,View attachment 2469030..clone box.View attachment 2469031,this is my first run at coco,so haven't touched them at all, ( thought ide fuck up ! )sorry cant get them out to photo individual,as there will be breakages ! lol so will do that when they finish.


Your grow looks awesome baz!what lights are u using?have u thought of getting a wilma drip system or do you want to make one?you can buy the parts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was gonna post the pillreport earlier but if ya look at all them reveiws they all from the states and a few from oz
> 
> doubt they will be the same green batmans here, near all them reports are good tho of them.
> 
> what price are they sae?


well spotted, i'm baked and not concentrating


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was gonna post the pillreport earlier but if ya look at all them reveiws they all from the states and a few from oz
> 
> doubt they will be the same green batmans here, near all them reports are good tho of them.
> 
> what price are they sae?


Bloke wants £10 each or 4 for £30


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

amadasun said:


> Your grow looks awesome baz!what lights are u using?have u thought of getting a wilma drip system or do you want to make one?you can buy the parts


. 600hps m8, thought about the wilma , but want to use airpots & the space between pots is non existant , so just prob by all the bits & make a drip system .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 6, 2013)

Alrite folks, what's happening. Nice grow u got goin there baz.

Right wheres ic3 at the cripple?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2013)

Think the have all passed out or summat, lightweights lol


----------



## amadasun (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . 600hps m8, thought about the wilma , but want to use airpots & the space between pots is non existant , so just prob by all the bits & make a drip system .


ok that makes sense.how long did u veg them for?your colas look alot more dense at 3 weeks then mine ever do


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

amadasun said:


> ok that makes sense.how long did u veg them for?your colas look alot more dense at 3 weeks then mine ever do


6 weeks from seed, there 3 weeks to the day from flip to , not show ! Love this coco & airpot shiz ! @ MG, cheers


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

It went dead here after I post my pics , fuck me , didn't think they were that bad .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It went dead here after I post my pics , fuck me , didn't think they were that bad .


i seen that lol. Yeah they def look good for 3 weeks in m8


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Bloke wants £10 each or 4 for £30


Fuck that's pricey !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea nice for 3 weeks baz


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 6, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Fuck that's pricey !


For good pills people will pay a tenner a piece


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Yea nice for 3 weeks baz


 Cheers Rolla


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2013)

Whoo. Week off. 15 hour shift and I rather feel in need of it.


----------



## amadasun (Jan 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> 6 weeks from seed, there 3 weeks to the day from flip to , not show ! Love this coco & airpot shiz ! @ MG, cheers


think im guna have to try them airpots mate they sound good


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> 6 weeks from seed, there 3 weeks to the day from flip to , not show ! Love this coco & airpot shiz ! @ MG, cheers


looking good mate. i was well impressed with coco and air pots too with my first grow. but my last ones wasnt that good, i had a lot of things against me tho. i only vegged for a week so they took nearly 2 weeks longer to show signs of sex and then i had to chop them early because i had window fitters coming. that was the worst stuff ive grown so far lol. im giving the wilma a go this time being as ive got longer to veg and all that so im putting pea netting in soon as a scrog screen


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2013)

Morning cum buckets


----------



## delvite (Jan 7, 2013)

mornin pp  new picture updates in my journal, if you wanna peek just click my siggy


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2013)

Sambo msg me when ya up n bout please mate need to ask a few questions


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 7, 2013)

nice grow baz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

morning lads. few frost shots

View attachment 2470034View attachment 2470035View attachment 2470036


----------



## delvite (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lads. few frost shots
> 
> View attachment 2470034View attachment 2470035View attachment 2470036


very nice m8


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2013)

Mornin peeps......fuck work 

Baz lookin sweet mate

Don frosty as fook lad

And ice no show the wknd gone mate got wankered Friday an cunt be fucked Sat an then was off to Manchester Sunday I've had a word we Mrs says I'm allowed out lol this wknd comin you oright for Sat?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Sambo msg me when ya up n bout please mate need to ask a few questions


Pm away sae

I would have just pm'ed u, but carnt work out to send a pm on this fuckin vbulliton fing, can only reply not send the 1st pm.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Pm away sae
> 
> I would have just pm'ed u, but carnt work out to send a pm on this fuckin vbulliton fing, can only reply not send the 1st pm.


lol no worries, was just going to ask ya what are the options if/when ya need money in an emergency and crisis loan wont give you anything? or is'nt there one lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

I aint got a clue tbh m8, think the reason I got 73quid the other day had a lot to do with never having got 1 before, never signed on in me life either always just been on the sick, money paid straight into ya account, until failing this medical I hadn't even been contacted or had a medical in a couple of years, fucking poxy conservative gov, bring back labour lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin peeps......fuck work
> 
> Baz lookin sweet mate
> 
> ...



tyeh cool man u got me number


newuserlol said:


> Pm away sae
> 
> I would have just pm'ed u, but carnt work out to send a pm on this fuckin vbulliton fing, can only reply not send the 1st pm.


 ther z lil box top right wen ur in messages bit sambo,,use tht


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol no worries, was just going to ask ya what are the options if/when ya need money in an emergency and crisis loan wont give you anything? or is'nt there one lol


sally army food parcel!!

sambo just put perfect copy of 7 [physcopaths on server buddy


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice1 ice, had that tarantino 1 and killing me softly last night, and watchd the impossible the other day dunno how u didn't like it? Thought it was 1 of the best films I seen in a longtime fucking sad tho.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 7, 2013)

nice pics there don


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Nice1 ice, had that tarantino 1 and killing me softly last night, and watchd the impossible the other day dunno how u didn't like it? Thought it was 1 of the best films I seen in a longtime fucking sad tho.


i just didnet like that impossible one,, little bit slow for my liking, started the tarentino one and then relised how late it was so fucked it off,, and cant watch it with the kids about,, u gott a pay attention to his fliks./


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

cheers Dr,

that django was sweet as. killing me softly was a massive pile of shite. imo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers Dr,
> 
> that django was sweet as. killing me softly was a massive pile of shite. imo.


 yeh ive heard kiling me softly is crap! havent had the dis ppleasure yet tho

CLOSET putting that in post soon man,


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

that mobile vbullshit is a pain in the arse lad, if you scroll right to the bottom of the page you can click on - go to full site option. Then you can spend your time clicking on fukking user names instead of the thread you want and waste half yer download allowance....



newuserlol said:


> Pm away sae
> 
> I would have just pm'ed u, but carnt work out to send a pm on this fuckin vbulliton fing, can only reply not send the 1st pm.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeh lol that's what I do an unscribe to stuff by mistake an forever clicking on peeps names bet they think I'm a stalker lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ive heard kiling me softly is crap! havent had the dis ppleasure yet tho


basically they take an idea from the soprano's, put brad pit and james gandolfini ( tony from soprano's) and still manage a pigs ear of it.

give that django another go man, worth it but friggin long like 2:40. i watched it in 3 sittings ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> basically they take an idea from the soprano's, put brad pit and james gandolfini ( tony from soprano's) and still manage a pigs ear of it.
> 
> give that django another go man, worth it but friggin long like 2:40. i watched it in 3 sittings ffs


lol yeh,, u watched that fire with fire yet? same again got halfway thru and got tired,, real good film the got sgt pile out of full metal jacket as the nazi surpemesist boss


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

nah man not seen that one to DL i generally only use torrentday to be honest. occasionally kat.ph for owt if it's not on torrentday


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ive heard kiling me softly is crap! havent had the dis ppleasure yet tho
> 
> CLOSET putting that in post soon man,


Yours is on its way mate. Posted it this morning


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

yo ICE an chance of a link for the fire with fire movie mate? I been looking for it and all I can find is the one with bruce willis where he plays a fireman, clicked on about 20 movies with the same title and they're all the same mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> yo ICE an chance of a link for the fire with fire movie mate? I been looking for it and all I can find is the one with bruce willis where he plays a fireman, clicked on about 20 movies with the same title and they're all the same mate


i just had a look on imdb and that sgt pile bloke is in it with bruce willis


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i just had a look on imdb and that sgt pile bloke is in it with bruce willis


Imust have the name wrong mate I typed in (fire with fire) and keep getting the same bruce willis movie, I'll have a look on imdb and see if I got it wrong if not maybe extratorrent hasn't got a copy of it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

http://1337x.org/torrent/416335/Fire-with-Fire-2012-BRRip-XviD-ETRG/


enjoy!







or


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

cheers Ice but I was after the nazi one you were talking about mate, I've clicked on every title on extratorrent labelled (fire with fire) looking for the one with private pile out of full metal jacket.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

also I can't see the second pic just the bruce willis movie picture mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

that is the nazi supremesists one,,
[video=youtube;j9Auh9MI-Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Auh9MI-Kw[/video]


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

cheers mate I thought I had been looking at the wrong film lol I literally clicked on everyone on the list on extratorrent in the hope that one would be different, the description says about revenge and doesn't mention nazis lol feeling like a proper dumbass now I even rang sambo to ask him if I had the name right after checking every bastard film on the list lolol I'll grab that later whilst watching 7 physco's, that's my 2 films for the night sorted now cheers mate!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate I thought I had been looking at the wrong film lol I literally clicked on everyone on the list on extratorrent in the hope that one would be different, the description says about revenge and doesn't mention nazis lol feeling like a proper dumbass now I even rang sambo to ask him if I had the name right after checking every bastard film on the list lolol I'll grab that later whilst watching 7 physco's, that's my 2 films for the night sorted now cheers mate!


no owrrys,, told sambo otherday to give u server details,, did you get it all sorted?


----------



## samsmiffy (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright guys was wondering if you could give me a bit of advice, I got hold of 3 cheese cuttings of a mate of mine but theyre all in one pot. What would be the best way to isolate each plant without shocking them too much. Theyre probably only about 3/4" high and in soil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

samsmiffy said:


> Alright guys was wondering if you could give me a bit of advice, I got hold of 3 cheese cuttings of a mate of mine but theyre all in one pot. What would be the best way to isolate each plant without shocking them too much. Theyre probably only about 3/4" high and in soil.


at that age the roots wont have intertwined, just repot them carefully each,, if they wer bigger ud have problmes but ther not,, if ur wanting to keep them in 1 pot seperate with card,, but id remove ach and give it its own pot


----------



## samsmiffy (Jan 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> at that age the roots wont have intertwined, just repot them carefully each,, if they wer bigger ud have problmes but ther not,, if ur wanting to keep them in 1 pot seperate with card,, but id remove ach and give it its own pot


Yeah i defiantly dont want them all in one pot, Tomorrow im just gonna carefully pick them out and put them in their separate pots. First time dealing with cuttings, Be interesting to see how much time it saves


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

samsmiffy said:


> Yeah i defiantly dont want them all in one pot, Tomorrow im just gonna carefully pick them out and put them in their separate pots. First time dealing with cuttings, Be interesting to see how much time it saves


Cuttings kick arse on seeds your always at least a few wks ahead for a start second you no what the cut will do that is if u seen the mother n 3rd cause I say so lmao

Welcome to the thread n all that jazz....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Cuttings kick arse on seeds your always at least a few wks ahead for a start second you no what the cut will do that is if u seen the mother n 3rd cause I say so lmao
> 
> Welcome to the thread n all that jazz....


evnin cuntface,, hows things? im about to start decorating my room,, fucking pain everytime i get up to start sum cunt comes to me door for summe!! fuk sake been dead all day too


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin cuntface,, hows things? im about to start decorating my room,, fucking pain everytime i get up to start sum cunt comes to me door for summe!! fuk sake been dead all day too


Pissed off m8, got no cash to pay me skybill only just winging it for leccy,fags n vods so skys not getting paid lol

Usually last ages that is aslong as I don't let the leccy turn off which I don't, but something tripeds in me flat whilst I was away today n came back n its gone WANKERS!


----------



## samsmiffy (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Cuttings kick arse on seeds your always at least a few wks ahead for a start second you no what the cut will do that is if u seen the mother n 3rd cause I say so lmao
> 
> Welcome to the thread n all that jazz....


Cheers mate, hopefully i can get a few pictures to put up after a couple of weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

wires just snapped on my veg light, reflectors nosedived into my vegging plants. fucking ballache, coco all owa


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

samsmiffy said:


> Cheers mate, hopefully i can get a few pictures to put up after a couple of weeks


Pics are always good sams, hard enough to no what's going wit pics, impossible without.

But never a good idea to pot more than 1 plant per pot, u will get a stronger plant stealing all the nutes and even then not getting enough cause its sharing them to a degree.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

@ sams to seperate them let the soil dry take them out as if you were going to pot them up and cut the soil with a carving knife so as to be sure you don't damage the main tap root, if you pull them apart by hand you may damage one and then set it back where as if you cut down through the soil only the smaller off shoot roots will be cut and that shouldn't cause too many probs mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

@ICE I haven't sorted out the server mate, he mentioned it and I said about sorting it another day as I'm a dumbass and couldn't be bothered at the time, cheers for offering mate I'll take you up on the offer when I can get him to talk me through it, I'm a gonna lads have a good night all.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 7, 2013)

Evening moose knuckles, hope every 1 is good .


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Howdy baz

Yeah all good m8 been better mind but nothing 10-20oz won't sort out lol

Fucking hate the final countdown when ya almost ready to chop but not quite there yet, wk 5 for me of flower.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Howdy baz
> 
> Yeah all good m8 been better mind but nothing 10-20oz won't sort out lol
> 
> Fucking hate the final countdown when ya almost ready to chop but not quite there yet, wk 5 for me of flower.


so ur on the ripen now?

shit man my room still empty,, looks cool as fuk tho!
skiryting board cums tomorrow after that its a simple fasten it to the hatch at the bottom, get the magnet things to hold it up more,even tho its snug, the magnet things will make sure, bit of trim to stop light round the crak of the hatch and im ready!

SORTED!

IF U GET INtouch with sky b4 ur disconnected they do a promise to pay thing,, u only get one so usei it wisely


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so ur on the ripen now?
> 
> shit man my room still empty,, looks cool as fuk tho!
> skiryting board cums tomorrow after that its a simple fasten it to the hatch at the bottom, get the magnet things to hold it up more,even tho its snug, the magnet things will make sure, bit of trim to stop light round the crak of the hatch and im ready!
> ...


Just rang sky n told em 4wks they where cool, ripen from wk 6-8 ice so next wk start the ripen.

Glad u got ya room sorted m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Just rang sky n told em 4wks they where cool, ripen from wk 6-8 ice so next wk start the ripen.
> 
> Glad u got ya room sorted m8.


yeh cuts cummin this week 4x pyscho,, so should be fun,, on and 2 of them cherry things,, not sure if i like it tho,, not keen on the taste while it does knock u for sum,, i just dont like the taste


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Sativa buzz is a lot different than indica ice maybe that's why u don't like? 

Is there a nice or distinc taste or no taste?

Ymans plant looks banging but 10wk flower aint for making cash.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Am watching the truth about magaluf fuck that shit good programme tho, but fuck that how can that be called a holiday now I'm no untravelled egg n chips guy have been and lived all over the world but fuck that shit mostly northaners suprise suprise lmfao...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Balcony jumping best sport they invented for the north of uk lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Am watching the truth about magaluf fuck that shit good programme tho, but fuck that how can that be called a holiday now I'm no untravelled egg n chips guy have been and lived all over the world but fuck that shit mostly northaners suprise suprise lmfao...


Lol I'm watching that too ! IDE bang the presenter like a Salvation Army drum '!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Fuck off baz I'm trying to wind up the northaners m8 lmao

Put me out me rythem with that post although I would deffo bang her too geezer.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, IDE be dead first day if I went there !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, IDE be dead first day if I went there !


Fuck that shit m8 aint worth a wank unless your a uneducated northaner who nos no different.

Try SA coke 10-15 a gram, weed 10 per 25g, or thailand buy any prescription drug over the counter no Qs, same with many a country fuck all that sillyness in places like that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

no ther is a taste but its not for me, just dont like it for sum reason, 1-12 weeks is REALLY putting me off too,, ill be bak in a min just chippingthis wii and fit thing i was given


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 7, 2013)

Agree , was in the Philippines for 3 months , years back , had time of my life ! ( no , I wasn't with Garry glitter ! )


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

what about northerners with roof terraces, we just toss the southern shandy drinkers off em instead.


newuserlol said:


> Balcony jumping best sport they invented for the north of uk lmao


Just had a wee giggle at Dragons signature, was thinking of something for ma gid neebs sillybawbag for ma sig, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

ma mate was in Manilla, said there was a dwarf bar or something like that, lol.


bazoomer said:


> Agree , was in the Philippines for 3 months , years back , had time of my life ! ( no , I wasn't with Garry glitter ! )


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

FUKIN YEH! GOT WIIFIT AND SPORTS!!! U KNOW IM GUNNA BE LOOSING SUM WEIGHT,hahaha
snorted"!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

hows ya foot lad? 


IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKIN YEH! GOT WIIFIT AND SPORTS!!! U KNOW IM GUNNA BE LOOSING SUM WEIGHT,hahaha
> snorted"!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 7, 2013)

@dst , there was every thing & anything there m8 ! Had me arse licked out most nights at the rum & raisin club by some little philipeno !


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

aye, I got the impression from him, lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha lazy cunt can't even be bothered to clean his ass hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

DST said:


> hows ya foot lad?


 tbh,, still a gaping hole,, as long as im regurly taking my pregabs im fine,, for instance today ive,, glossed and done the celing in one of the bedrooms, striopped it a few days bak,, playing tennis on wii,,
so thats gotta be progress rite?> nurses came today i justs ent em on ther way,, they do my badages,its leked thru within hours, i do it andit dont leak for a day! menna be 2 fingers below me kneww for compression to work ins joint to joint,, was 5 fingers otherday and nurse said its fine? it wasent,, fucking thick cunts, i took it upon myself to get the nhs trinaing dvd for cmopressiojn and i got it sussed, 

so yeh its no better in size but its better in feel if u get my drift,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 7, 2013)

D u keep playing the northan card whilst ya living further east than us all lmao

As for me peaked too early carnt be arsed anymore should have bit earlier lol


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

well if you are getting about I guess it's better ice 

apart from it being on the compass, whats east got to do with North and South? lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2013)

DST said:


> well if you are getting about I guess it's better ice
> 
> apart from it being on the compass, whats east got to do with North and South? lol.


the further easst u go the more pakis u find!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

naturally, that's where Pakistan is relative to the UK

according to my Gran, Pakistani's curtains are normally messy, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Morning morning

U lot are no fun, don't even get a nibble nowdays let alone a bite lolol

Have a good day lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 8, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 8, 2013)

morning all wake a bakey


----------



## tinkerbel (Jan 8, 2013)

morning all just found this thread  

anybody here got experience with outdoor grows up north?
what the best auto's or normal strains and i was thinking of vegging them till they got upto about a foot to give them a better chance obs much later in the year thanks to our shitty uk summer

any advice guys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

wakey wakey hands off snakey. morning all

hollands hope usually gets recommended. their climate and rain is just a bout as bad if not worse than ours. where bouts up north you from? 

i tried out door once in the durham area and it was absolutely pointless.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2013)

mornin cock jockeys....well i got bailed from court yesterday only problem is they put me up on 'petition' instead of 'summary'. i means im in a closed court and if found guilty could be lookin at years in the jail....think its coz my previous was for traficking...the cunts are just at it, my lawyer says he'll get it dropped to summary. they've got a year and a day to take me up.


----------



## delvite (Jan 8, 2013)

good mornin uk, wake n bake with K2  bbs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wakey wakey hands off snakey. morning all
> 
> hollands hope usually gets recommended. their climate and rain is just a bout as bad if not worse than ours. where bouts up north you from?
> 
> i tried out door once in the durham area and it was absolutely pointless.


oputodoors in durham WTF! ur nuts don, shit in durham they cant even pik up channel 4 let lone get decent enough weather for a outsider! u MUPPET,

resepct to closet for the games showing up,, yet another reliable member of the riu thread NOT MANY OF US CUNTS LEFT! and thats gospel;

sambo cheer up you big bald moody fucker! im sure ul get a bite wen u learn how to throw insults properly,, duh! southerners,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

god loves a trier ic3!! besides no fucker wants to watch channel 4 anyway lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god loves a trier ic3!! besides no fucker wants to watch channel 4 anyway lol


hey wen ur on remand in hmp durham for a naughty charge, doin a detox,, u NEED t4 in the mornig to bang one out to! trust me on this, ur so old your nrly dead so u prolly wont remeber but trust me!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 8, 2013)

dura72 said:


> mornin cock jockeys....well i got bailed from court yesterday only problem is they put me up on 'petition' instead of 'summary'. i means im in a closed court and if found guilty could be lookin at years in the jail....think its coz my previous was for traficking...the cunts are just at it, my lawyer says he'll get it dropped to summary. they've got a year and a day to take me up.


thats a cunt mate. hope he sorts it for you.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

well dura id start getting the kider eggs ready,, i advise if uve never plugged yourself up before start with a toothbrush and get sum WATERBASED lube, then slowelye work ur anus so it can accept at leats 2 mobiles with chargers, remeber the waterbased lube, this is important as wen in the big house your may bahe to remove the items and replug occasionally, so waterbased is best so u dont get sore 
oh
GOOD LUCK! may the force be with you young pedewan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

i was gonna grief you back but you do well enough on your own ic3 lol. 

2 mobiles with chargers, 2 bar of tac, 3 fists and a copy of womans weekly for your pad mate eh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was gonna grief you back but you do well enough on your own ic3 lol.
> 
> 2 mobiles with chargers, 2 bar of tac, 3 fists and a copy of womans weekly for your pad mate eh.


 a PAD MATE! im generally hi risk m8, lol i dont get such luxuries hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

i'd say it was a luxury not having to be present while some bloke you don't know shites n pulls himself off in your presence.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd say it was a luxury not having to be present while some bloke you don't know shites n pulls himself off in your presence.


no its a luxury to have a hole u can abuse! the young padmates are best, gotta ove sodomy!!! lmao

io remember once i got padded up with a lad been down seg for 9 months head was gone! like racing insects gone! no shit,, hed put sum tissue up at the window and say dont look down to the bnottom bunk LOL no shit, another pad i had once was the toilet literally less than a foot from your pillow! facing the bed at that,,tasting metal in your mouth at 5am wen ur up doing the nigthshift, the worse nighshift i did was hmp duram max security, that fucking catherdral going off every 15 mins, no fucking joke,ahh fuking geordies, cant be doing with em,, or was it mackems? unsure,,but mostly knobs all the same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

wow wow slow down there fella. in no way are mackems similar to geordies.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow wow slow down there fella. in no way are mackems similar to geordies.


LOL
diwowo wowow wowow slow down fella,, i said MOST and did i say anything to do with u??? damn my man u have sum insecurtities lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a few of the psycho. Don u probly know the psycho as well as most m8. I let them get too big last time and light wasn't gettin to the bottom as well as I'd have liked, so this time in goina flower them sooner, was thinkin a few days from now. I've never really flowered plants so short and always end up with massive fuckers, so what do you think? Would that be too soon/short, what would you do? I need at least two of each but hopin for three


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2471214
> 
> Here's a few of the psycho. Don u probly know the psycho as well as most m8. I let them get too big last time and light wasn't gettin to the bottom as well as I'd have liked, so this time in goina flower them sooner, was thinkin a few days from now. I've never really flowered plants so short and always end up with massive fuckers, so what do you think? Would that be too soon/short, what would you do? I need at least two of each but hopin for three


id flower nor mater, ther looking nice an bushy and ready, GET THAT LIGHT DOWN,, i can have mine about 3 inches above, but ur in a wilma so no matter how u swing it your endign up with triffids, i dont know why u dont fuk the sytem part of and justwater by hand in coco or rockwool, i thkink its the auto shit that makes the wilma make triffids, water by hand fuk the pump nshit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL
> diwowo wowow wowow slow down fella,, i said MOST and did i say anything to do with u??? damn my man u have sum insecurtities lmao


no insecurities man, i just hate mackems with a passion, not most of them, fucking all of them. don't make me go caps lock here! most mackems no no. ALL mackems are knobs.

monkey headed unwashed divvies the lot of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2471214
> 
> Here's a few of the psycho. Don u probly know the psycho as well as most m8. I let them get too big last time and light wasn't gettin to the bottom as well as I'd have liked, so this time in goina flower them sooner, was thinkin a few days from now. I've never really flowered plants so short and always end up with massive fuckers, so what do you think? Would that be too soon/short, what would you do? I need at least two of each but hopin for three



you could go now for sure. have you topped them? looks like it. if that was just recent i'd give them a chance to recover, if they've already got plenty shoots then go for it. all depends on the max height. you'll get more green out of bigger plants obv.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id flower nor mater, ther looking nice an bushy and ready, GET THAT LIGHT DOWN,, i can have mine about 3 inches above, but ur in a wilma so no matter how u swing it your endign up with triffids, i dont know why u dont fuk the sytem part of and justwater by hand in coco or rockwool, i thkink its the auto shit that makes the wilma make triffids, water by hand fuk the pump nshit


The light can't go any further at the min, but there is 3 600s in there so there gettin plenty. I was goina give coco a go in the wilma but just haven't got round to it yet lol. And as for the dripper system, that's why I grow in wilmas, a lot of the time in away for a week or two so I can't water by hand. If its two weeks I get someone to top up after a week and that sorts them till I'm back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

3 x 600's for 9 plants fuckin ell man. aye flip em


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Isn't a mackem from sunderland? Couldn't call a geordie much worse ice if so lol

And that guide to plugging ice was sick, u need serious help m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could go now for sure. have you topped them? looks like it. if that was just recent i'd give them a chance to recover, if they've already got plenty shoots then go for it. all depends on the max height. you'll get more green out of bigger plants obv.


So think ill give them another couple of days, but if they get much bigger ill switch them before then. No m8, they ain't been topped. They been in there bout 6 days now I think so should have good roots on em

the last time the psychos yeilder me over four per plant. But they were bout 5 foot or more and if had just of had the top half or third of them I'd have been happy, the rest was a bastard to trim and wasn't as good a bud as the rest. I'd say if of the top third of them I got about 3 and an ounce of the rest lol, must have been the lack of light down there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 x 600's for 9 plants fuckin ell man. aye flip em


i was just thinking that fuck me thats sum light,, u could loose one and stil get bangin yeilds, shit i bet thats sum electric bill on the old key metre lmao

so don what would u say i hear topping a clone is not very good compared to topping from bean? is that rite? secondly do the physco do well with being topped or no? is fimming the way with these?

if thats the case master y not moove one of your lights to the side? 3 is way overkill for so few plants, id hacve 2 over top and 1 at the side move it around each week or spin the pots,,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 x 600's for 9 plants fuckin ell man. aye flip em


No m8, two of them systems, 9 pot systems with 8 in each, left the middle pot out to make more room and get a bit more light gettin to the bottom, so 16 in all, all psychos


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was just thinking that fuck me thats sum light,, u could loose one and stil get bangin yeilds, shit i bet thats sum electric bill on the old key metre lmao
> 
> so don what would u say i hear topping a clone is not very good compared to topping from bean? is that rite? secondly do the physco do well with being topped or no? is fimming the way with these?
> 
> if thats the case master y not moove one of your lights to the side? 3 is way overkill for so few plants, id hacve 2 over top and 1 at the side move it around each week or spin the pots,,


The sooner I get to 12/12 the better well say lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The sooner I get to 12/12 the better well say lol


wel ther u go mate,, leave the light off now for 24 hrs then flip,, so shut em down now, then tomorrow night 7-8pm start flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

16 psycho's lol sounds like a film  

i'd probably give them another week or so


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 16 psycho's lol sounds like a film
> 
> i'd probably give them another week or so


Think mine wer bout three times that size last time before switch. But wana deal with smaller tidy plants this time, fed up with fuckin trees. Fridays goina be switch time I reckon. Who know they still might end up massive fuckers, well see. 16 psychos sounds like a good film too, got a link for that ic3 lol


----------



## dura72 (Jan 8, 2013)

macams are the only people in britain who's accent i cant understand......sound like retarded geordies on speed to my ear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

weeees keeeeyes are theeese keeeyes. and spicey caaake. poor fuckers. 

[video=youtube_share;8WFHsSEDiZg]http://youtu.be/8WFHsSEDiZg[/video]

MG

it's all about the prep if your'e not wanting trees, you need to be LST'ing and supercropping the branches out. lollipop the bottoms 1/3 of the plants.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;uSXzRWlL7Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSXzRWlL7Z0[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a PAD MATE! im generally hi risk m8, lol i dont get such luxuries hahaha


He has a tendency to use em as a barricade!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He has a tendency to use em as a barricade!


i been ther done that too! lol

WOOHOO skifrting board just turned up,, i measured it BANG ON!! fucking sorted,, and he sent me the full 3mtrs,, only needed 1 oh well spare,, never had a need for spare skirting board like lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

Done by some Bristol lads from: http://southblessed.co.uk/

[youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

DST said:


> [youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


Well said D!


----------



## Dexy (Jan 8, 2013)

Orange hairs at 4 weeks?


----------



## Dexy (Jan 8, 2013)

Help please!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

with what?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Dexy said:


> Orange hairs at 4 weeks?


awww mate u must have a hermie!! SHHITTT ur fucked!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> awww mate u must have a hermie!! SHHITTT ur fucked!


Lmao, it was you the other night that started off that ard bastard n his threats of setting his dog on people lol

D u wanab northaner carnt see that post am on me fone, ur a confused wee man hay a scot living in holland who wants to be a northaner, u been hitting the hippy crack hard again tutut lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lmao, it was you the other night that started off that ard bastard n his threats of setting his dog on people lol
> 
> D u wanab northaner carnt see that post am on me fone, ur a confused wee man hay a scot living in holland who wants to be a northaner, u been hitting the hippy crack hard again tutut lol


n what u lil pussy? il polish your bald head up if i get any more lip

savvvy? haha








NOW HWO LIVES IN A HOUSE LIKE THESE???lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Oi cuntface whatch ya mouth or ill set me cat on u! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NOW WHO LIVES IN A HOUSE LIKE THESE???lmao



To be honest that looks just like 'Burnley Wood' estate in Burnley, that's where my dad's empty house`is that I had my grow in.

Around 80% of the estate is a commercial grow.



A croppers paradise, it's locally referred to as 'Dogshit City'.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

arrrtnoon , had me stones blasted today, pissing blood for next week or so, but on the brighter side my plants r smelling wonderful .cluster bomb smells realy sweet ,like those big old pink chewing gums you could get years back , & the sour jack is smelling like fresh lemon juice mmmm,.... ow to much pain !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Oi cuntface whatch ya mouth or ill set me cat on u! Lol


u aint got the minerls,, and how the fuk can u have a cat? u struggle to look after your bald self let alone a pussycat



The Yorkshireman said:


> To be honest that looks just like 'Burnley Wood' estate in Burnley, that's where my dad's empty house`is that I had my grow in.
> 
> Around 80% of the estate is a commercial grow.
> 
> ...


quality m8 quality

just realised its dla day today! 3 ton in thebank tyvem,, just ordered a dremmel,, well not a dremmel but same thing for half the price,, diji ballast next month i think,! or another 8gb ddr3 eitherway its all goin to a good cause

closet grower another man goes onto my epople that are safe to deal with on riu,, shit turns up wen he says x2 now! top geezer, not many of s left


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> quality m8 quality


You know what being northern is all about when you've lived on an estate like that shit hole.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Oi cuntface whatch ya mouth or ill set me cat on u! Lol





The Yorkshireman said:


> You know what being northern is all about when you've lived on an estate like that shit hole.


liVED?
u mean liVE


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

Scotland is North! sheesh, thought you knew that being an International man of Mystery, lol.

And call me all the cunts you want, but WEE, ffs, I am nigh on 6'3"

For me, anything North of the Watford Gap is North, lol. Okay?



newuserlol said:


> Lmao, it was you the other night that started off that ard bastard n his threats of setting his dog on people lol
> 
> D u wanab northaner carnt see that post am on me fone, ur a confused wee man hay a scot living in holland who wants to be a northaner, u been hitting the hippy crack hard again tutut lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Owt past scotch corner and your a shandy sipping mincer IMO lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

A scot is a scot a northaner is some1 from the north of england! Sheeeeeesh lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Scotland is North! sheesh, thought you knew that being an International man of Mystery, lol.
> 
> And call me all the cunts you want, but WEE, ffs, I am nigh on 6'3"
> 
> For me, anything North of the Watford Gap is North, lol. Okay?


midget,, im a healthy 6ft 7 



newuserlol said:


> A scot is a scot a northaner is some1 from the north of england! Sheeeeeesh lol


and a southerners a CUNT!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Owt past scotch corner and your a shandy sipping mincer IMO lol



So what you're saying is I'm practically from the midlands!?


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

you'd blend in well over here lad, 

fuk me I saw a guy out at this bar the other night, he must have been about 7 plus foot easy. He must play basketball.


IC3M4L3 said:


> midget,, im a healthy 6ft 7
> 
> 
> 
> and a southerners a CUNT!


EDIT: Maybe 6,7, but healthy, yer having a laugh there no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what you're saying is I'm practically from the midlands!?


Precisely man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

DST said:


> you'd blend in well over here lad,
> 
> fuk me I saw a guy out at this bar the other night, he must have been about 7 plus foot easy. He must play basketball.


lol as if i aint herd that one b4!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Precisely man


 ohh yorkie gettintg ganged up on by the gruesome 2some








last one was good lets see how luke goss does!


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol as if i aint herd that one b4!


okay then, you'd fit in well in the Masai Mara...just need to get your jumping on the spot up to scratch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Precisely man




Fucking liberty that Don! lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Aint u got a tube of lube and a few old mobiles to go play with ice sounded like u was missing them days, what with ya detailed plugging guide earlier.

What disturbed me even more was u was in prison yrs ago, aint like mobiles where small back then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Howay Geordie's get plenty stick. Gruesome hahah so far we've had your manky foot updates and bazooma talking bout pissing stones and claret. Well have Dr Christian in here shortly examining sambo's farmer Giles.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2471428
> 
> Fucking liberty that Don! lol.


Spose you're top of the county lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

DST said:


>



2 birds, 1 stone.



.........


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

as long as you don't answer it the wrong way eh!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

DST said:


> as long as you don't answer it the wrong way eh!


only geordies are at risk of doing that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuck me 'The Lion King' in Polish, wrong!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Bradford City vs Aston Villa.

The Bradford lads seem surprisingly cheerful!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bradford City vs Aston Villa.
> 
> The Bradford lads seem surprisingly cheerful!


be like a bag of m n m's that!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

@ yorkie, did u say u live up Bradford way ? I'm originaly from up those parts, used to live in Shipley , Bierly hall,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ yorkie, did u say u live up Bradford way ? I'm originaly from up those parts, used to live in Shipley , Bierly hall,


fuk me anothe one of us yorkie.

im the only true yorkshireman,,,been from york like


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol ice, originaly from Leeds , Middleton .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol ice, originaly from Leeds , Middleton .


lol,,, VERY nr me that infact too close lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Choppety chop chop.

The rest of the purp is coming down @ 10 weeks and 5 days 12/12. 





The smell is incredible!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

@ice, Sissons avenue ! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ yorkie, did u say u live up Bradford way ? I'm originaly from up those parts, used to live in Shipley , Bierly hall,





bazoomer said:


> Lol ice, originaly from Leeds , Middleton .


I'm less than 1/2 a mile from Shipley train station.

Born in Beeston..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ice, Sissons avenue ! Lol


ooof fuk a duk beyroot lmao,, i done a lad in who lived ther snitched me n got me on a sect 18 with intent charge the cunt looks like harry potter nw th scar on 4head


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

@ice , haven't been up that way for over 35 years !, have you stopped caving heeds in now ? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ice , haven't been up that way for over 35 years !, have you stopped caving heeds in now ? Lol


 happened in jail m8, we went to a out of area jail, i always sell backi n shit wen i go in ,, anwyays long sotyr short got sik of caryring the lad so got him moved out gave him 4 ounce to be nice and on collection day i went round colelcted wat was owed, then in soshe him and his pal came thinking they could tax me,, i turned round and all ov a sudden had a nrly full sunpat peanut butter jar in my hand,, i pushed my cell door locked and jumped into his face,thinking gotta knock him out in 1,, he went down as he did gave him few uppercuts with it,, his mate shit himself started screaming, screws cam dragged him out locked me in and THEN he starts getting mardy LOL little fag


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Choppety chop chop.
> 
> The rest of the purp is coming down @ 10 weeks and 5 days 12/12.
> 
> ...


looks lovely that yorkie. cherry stink? looks an easy trim too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks lovely that yorkie. cherry stink? looks an easy trim too


cherry,,, only in colour, dont taste or smel like cherry.... why do they give them these names,, like the pineapple express,, not thing pieappe about it?
i reckn they must have been eating sum smelly cherrys at the time of pollenation and just thought,,meh! lets cal it that,

or is that just me being a div?
and don u stil aint aswered my question


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

After a hair cut.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks lovely that yorkie. cherry stink? looks an easy trim too


When it's fresh it does, with a spicy back end.

Aye trimming's a doddle, snap all the fan leaves off and then just nip the little sugars off at the node with a pair of curved nail scissors.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of strains smell lovely just before n during chop weather it holds that smell on just a dry??? N don't need a 4-8wk cure to then bring any smell back out lol

Ice you big rough tough prison bod who just so happens to like a large object or 3 up the arse lol what's your opinion on sons of anarcy? Ne good?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cherry,,, only in colour, dont taste or smel like cherry.... why do they give them these names,, like the pineapple express,, not thing pieappe about it?
> i reckn they must have been eating sum smelly cherrys at the time of pollenation and just thought,,meh! lets cal it that


It's called 'Smelly Fingerez'.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lots of strains smell lovely just before n during chop weather it holds that smell on just a dry???


It has a smell from just a dry certainly, it's just a very unique smell............some like it, some don't.

I think it's funky.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

I smoked a oz of that smelly cherry tottally agree no cherry flavour more a mentol twang, not a bad bit of weed nowt special tho.

I will give the wee man it tho the dog kush minus the hermi probs lol is a lovely distinct flavour n smoke.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It has a smell from just a dry certainly, it's just a very unique smell............some like it, some don't.
> 
> I think it's funky.


Fancy a couple of g swap yman no flash dried shit tho! Can give ya pe or exo back I'm 3wk from chop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

The 'cherry' comes from the colour and the 'cherry AK' influence.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lots of strains smell lovely just before n during chop weather it holds that smell on just a dry??? N don't need a 4-8wk cure to then bring any smell back out lol
> 
> Ice you big rough tough prison bod who just so happens to like a large object or 3 up the arse lol what's your opinion on sons of anarcy? Ne good?


lol ur just jealouse



The Yorkshireman said:


> It's called 'Smelly Fingerez'.


hmm hmmm



newuserlol said:


> I smoked a oz of that smelly cherry tottally agree no cherry flavour more a mentol twang, not a bad bit of weed nowt special tho.
> 
> I will give the wee man it tho the dog kush minus the hermi probs lol is a lovely distinct flavour n smoke.


 mr guru ther lol

inbox is full yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Fancy a couple of g swap yman no flash dried shit tho! Can give ya pe or exo back I'm 3wk from chop.


Aye, I'm chopping the rest down now.

So by the time you chop it should be about ready.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr guru to u ice most deffo I do feel sorry for these people listening to any grow advice from you! Lmfao

I've forgot more about weed then u know, I'll even bring out the caps for that FACT!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I've forgot more about weed then u know, I'll even bring out the caps for that FACT!


 lol hes bringing out the big guns hahaha

ther is more to knowledge than weed u smurf


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol hes bringing out the big guns hahaha
> 
> ther is more to knowledge than weed u smurf


Are we not on a weed site talking bout weed???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I'll even bring out the caps for that FACT!


Ooooooooooooooh he went there on you IC3!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

We are talking bout mr second grow and the man who argued for ages that bills hash was "proper" lmfao no LMFAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Are we not on a weed site talking bout weed???


since wen do we talk about weed on this weed site u smurf?



The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooooooooooooh he went there on you IC3!


 fucking did dint he!! OH NO U DI'ENT



newuserlol said:


> We are talking bout mr second grow and the man who argued for ages the bills hash was "proper" lmfao no LMFAO



2nd? obviously u cancount as much as you can grow hair

wich isent very well

not ages i said it once, and i was just being nice, this was before i reallised to dude was a complete tool.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

And of course more hash nowdays comes from afghan than it does morroco 

Lololol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

WTF!? Am I getting fucking mugged off here or what Sambo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> And of course more hash nowdays comes from afghan than it does morroco
> 
> Lololol


lost me on that one, as far as im aware afghans major exprot is smack?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Complete tool lolol

Shall I bring up the post where u bottled it with both robp n billy who called u out n u played the footcard lmao

Or the crazy arse posts when u 1st joined?

Or the multi post of your love of large objects up the ringer

Ur far too easy ice, its no challange with you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank fuck for that, had me going then.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooooooooooooh he went there on you IC3!


WFT please no please say it aint true am I being mugged off in the uk thread lololol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> WFT please no please say it aint true am I being mugged off in the uk thread lololol


No mate, it was sarcasm for the caps FACT.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.....

http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/frontpage/2010/March/afghanistan-leads-in-hashish-production-says-unodc.html


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Good form boys, I knew me north-south malarky last night would bring the thread alive even if it did take 24hr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Complete tool lolol
> 
> Shall I bring up the post where u bottled it with both robp n billy who called u out n u played the footcard lmao
> 
> ...


nope im not too easy im just too much of a nice guy,..

i can answer them by ll means fukface
crazy posts,, obviously u forget the state of me bak then,, i dont lol wel i rember how fucked i was but not wat i posted.

i never said ME with the ringer shit, i said wats possible, read properly u gloyt

easy? hardely u just THINK i am, obviously its hard to judge oneself wen u aint met sum1 in person,, 

im just too nice, foot card lol i wish it was a card,, anyways dhouldnt u be appliying for a crisis loan or sumthing?



The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll just leave this here.....
> 
> http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/frontpage/2010/March/afghanistan-leads-in-hashish-production-says-unodc.html


 thats like 3 yrs old?

ask sambo hes the drugie guru on here SAMBO KNOWS ALL well all about fuk all but we let him dream


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm off to trim......


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't 4get gloves yman u did last time, fuck no gloves couldn't do it anymore without.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cherry,,, only in colour, dont taste or smel like cherry.... why do they give them these names,, like the pineapple express,, not thing pieappe about it?
> i reckn they must have been eating sum smelly cherrys at the time of pollenation and just thought,,meh! lets cal it that,
> 
> or is that just me being a div?
> and don u stil aint aswered my question


what questions that ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Don't 4get gloves yman u did last time, fuck no gloves couldn't do it anymore without.


yes i will agree with young pedwan on thisone,, gloves are the way forward in trimming, i always have a pair or 10 handy,, u know for plugging up me ringer,, i just do it for fun nowadays,, u know keep the sphinkter stretched and ready! never knoww en sambo will creep up behind u



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what questions that ?


 this topping/fimming malarky

do u get better reuslts topping/fimming a plant from bean than you would a clone?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nope im not too easy im just too much of a nice guy,..
> 
> i can answer them by ll means fukface
> crazy posts,, obviously u forget the state of me bak then,, i dont lol wel i rember how fucked i was but not wat i posted.
> ...


Ice u no fuck all about weed but try play like u do, I go easy on u cause like I say its just too easy. 

Yes u are a nice bloke 100% agree with that but wana av a pop at me constant on here I will rip u a even larger online arsehole lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats like 3 yrs old?


For the record that was the first year they took the survey but.........

As the report says even though other country's produce more cannabis it is the massive yield of the Afghan 'Hash Plant' that makes Afghanistan the worlds leading hashish producer, as they have always been.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Don't 4get gloves yman u did last time, fuck no gloves couldn't do it anymore without.


Lol, I've started to take my watch off as well now!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Cough cough BOLLAX u keep thinking n beleiving that.

3eyes already showed other copy n pastes that shows different, and it just makes no sense afghan don't produce more hash than morroco.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> young pedwan


PADAWAN!

You are officially banned from referencing Star Wars again until you can spell, cunt!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Cough cough BOLLAX u keep thinking n beleiving that.
> 
> 3eyes already showed other copy n pastes that shows different, and it just makes no sense afghan don't produce more hash than morroco.


Did you pay attention to the source of 3 eyes stats?

I did, he did, we addressed it and dismissed it as false.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this topping/fimming malarky
> do u get better reuslts topping/fimming a plant from bean than you would a clone?


depends on the strain really but generally if it's a good stout plant it'll respond well to fimming and topping. some plants prefer just one main cola or rather you do cos it's not a fucking pain to trim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

most of the hash i see comes from my bubble bags. haven't seen even soap for sale in years. not that ibeen looking for it mind.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you pay attention to the source of 3 eyes stats?
> 
> I did, he did, we addressed it and dismissed it as false.


I barely looked but makes no sense that afghan outproduce morroco, only way if so is it stays local, how much pollen,soapbar is there around compared to real afghan hash, not to mention the war the last 10+yr and the smack factor.


----------



## cues (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes i will agree with young pedwan on thisone,, gloves are the way forward in trimming, i always have a pair or 10 handy,, u know for plugging up me ringer,, i just do it for fun nowadays,, u know keep the sphinkter stretched and ready! never knoww en sambo will creep up behind u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do see the advantage if going for a main-lining type of thing. It'c cos the nodes come out opposite instead of alternate. The trouble is, you need to be using a reliable strain and fem seeds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I barely looked but makes no sense that afghan outproduce morroco, only way if so is it stays local, how much pollen,soapbar is there around compared to real afghan hash, not to mention the war the last 10+yr and the smack factor.


It's simple Sambo mate.

There's no real Afghan hash in the UK because it's not a viable business model smuggling hash when we can grow high grade bud right here at home, there is however plenty of Afghan hash elsewhere (3.480.000 KG's in 2010 according to the UN).

There is loads of shitty soap-bar in the UK because it's made here by commercial croppers, pressed from the waste (I posted the recipe a while back).

The war since 2002 has made the hash and heroin problem skyrocket, since the allied occupancy there's no Taliban around to cut folks heads off for cropping ganja or the poppy. It's open market, heroin and hash are now the cheapest they've ever been.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends on the strain really but generally if it's a good stout plant it'll respond well to fimming and topping. some plants prefer just one main cola or rather you do cos it's not a fucking pain to trim.


we talking about the physco here? thats gunna be my ca$h crop this time so im gunna try get the best i can, im only runing the 2 cherrys so not gunna top them, but was thinking of the pyshco
so imt hinking if i get say 1 oz of 1 cola will i nly get hlaf oz eachout of 2 if i top em? or will i yeild more? 

yorkie stfu until u learn to emtpy your inbox young padawan

who gives a fuk about hash anymore? mostly homemade(the good shit) and not enough to go around, although i would share, just thhnking if i should get bubble bags for thsir ound, but for 6 planst is it wrt it


sambo im not playing no more, i just got a bollocking baout making fun out of the vunreble and retatarted................much like youself


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2013)

ic3m4l3 said:


> pedewan


*.....Padawan!

*[video=youtube;fLrpBLDWyCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fLrpBLDWyCI[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *.....Padawan!
> 
> *[video=youtube;fLrpBLDWyCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fLrpBLDWyCI[/video]


yeh thast what i sed retard!

rooms DONE! well just about just need sum light seal for round the insed of the door slight leak but nothingg tyhat cant be done on the fly


what day u cummin round,, beaqr in mind parantly im kinda dumb so dont make it too complex


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we talking about the physco here? thats gunna be my ca$h crop this time so im gunna try get the best i can, im only runing the 2 cherrys so not gunna top them, but was thinking of the pyshco
> so imt hinking if i get say 1 oz of 1 cola will i nly get hlaf oz eachout of 2 if i top em? or will i yeild more?


i was talking generally, i missed your question so i didn't twig you meant psycho. it responds well to multiple colas, you see pukka buds journal aye? generally speaking topping or fimming whatever you end up with you'll get more i'd say. you'll have more bigger top buds and next to no smallers so it kinda balances.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was talking generally, i missed your question so i didn't twig you meant psycho. it responds well to multiple colas, you see pukka buds journal aye? generally speaking topping or fimming whatever you end up with you'll get more i'd say. you'll have more bigger top buds and next to no smallers so it kinda balances.


 yeh i was thinking of stripping the lower 4 main branches down and topping? but ive never done that before but im heaqring it gets great results by putting all the effort into teh main cola/s rather than the 4 bottom branches?


well i may atctually have my second hps runing, ordered this and just orderd a 250hps bulb,, a 600 bulb in a 250 ballast aint the best idea
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330770792061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Aye that's the crack, forces the growth hormones into the main shoots. 

And na not a good plan to chuck a 600 into a 250 ballast


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol ice like I say ur just too easy u kill yaself with your own post so ill just leave u be numpty div....

@yman fair play ill take that post bout the hash.

Any drying tips for the pyscho ice??? Lmfao sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 8, 2013)

I run physco last grow and next time ill be stripping the bottom branches .

anyway how's things lads ? Question for you . Thinking of getting air cooled hoods silverstar ones done a bit of research and they seem prity good as uk hoods go . They are air tight so I'm thinking 2 hoods 6inch extractor for the booth I have an 8 inch hooked up to the carbon filter with a 6 inch intake . Do you think smell will be a problem coming out of the aircooled hoods I'm assuming air tight would mean the only air been drawn out of the hoods would be hot air . I don't fancy running the 8 inch for the 2 hoods and extractor I just can't see it coping . Thanks and I've scrapped the hydro I don't fancy sitting under 100ltrs of water lol .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lol ice like I say ur just too easy u kill yaself with your own post so ill just leave u be numpty div....
> 
> @yman fair play ill take that post bout the hash.
> 
> Any drying tips for the pyscho ice??? Lmfao sorry couldnt resist.


fuk of u fat fuk!lol
u think i take thinsg far to seriously


so yes this stripping bottom branches wer talking the main 4 branches and nothing else rite? smooth as i can to teh main stem,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

When u can even dry weed properly let alone grow it then maybe u can giv advice lol

And any 22stone non moving man want to call some1 a fat fuck too funny....


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

I am bored now tho so ill give ya ur moment make shore u listen lads what was that 2 grows shown 1st 5oz from 8 kali mist that wasn't kali mist and then a yellow leaved fucked up exo n pe grow lololol too funny.

Over to you weed guru lololol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2013)

Ice if ya topping mate you don't wanna be chopping ya lower branches there the fuckers that will get the hormones. once the hormone thingys gone off an you got ya x amount of main colas then you trim any lower stuff that grows on them, I won't top it any how just chopping abit of ya plant off lol the psycho loves abit of lst real easy to do cos she's all floppy an viny. ....

How's it swinging anyhow lads?


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 8, 2013)

*

Hi guys,

right a brief description on grow room ect -

i have a small cupboard (closet) with a grow tent placed inside, running a 600w air cooled hood, intake fan 4'' and outtake fan 5''
there is no windows in cupboard (closet) so i cut a hole and ran the ducting that carries my hot air (outtake) out of the room, however my temps are
still flying high im talking around 32c, could some one please advise me of a way to sort the temp prob? i also have 2 6'' clip on fans in there.
its only a 4 plant grow so could the 600w be a bit of over kill?

thanks in advance for your help and advice

View attachment 2471781

View attachment 2471787





​




*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2013)

Am I barking up the wrong tree or am I just imagining ice chopping all his lower branches then topping an ending up with just a stalk lmao.....I gotta give over we this bubble lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lol ice like I say ur just too easy u kill yaself with your own post so ill just leave u be numpty div....
> 
> @yman fair play ill take that post bout the hash.
> 
> Any drying tips for the pyscho ice??? Lmfao sorry couldnt resist.


I am fuckin rollin here !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> When u can even dry weed properly let alone grow it then maybe u can giv advice lol
> 
> And any 22stone non moving man want to call some1 a fat fuck too funny....


That's done it , I'm now pissing blood down me leg !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

charlieboy8928 said:


> *
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Temps are high, but 4plants for a 600 is not overkill.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> That's done it , I'm now pissing blood down me leg !


Pissy blood that could make a good foiler feed lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

Poor ice ! Fpmsl , leave the poor cunt be , it's because of reading you're grow ice , I started in coco & airpots m8 ! , so you inspired ME ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Poor ice ! Fpmsl , leave the poor cunt be , it's because of reading you're grow ice , I started in coco & airpots m8 ! , so you inspired ME ! Lol


Thought I had to say this, case he comes round & caves me sweed in with a jar of sunpat !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Poor ice ! Fpmsl , leave the poor cunt be , it's because of reading you're grow ice , I started in coco & airpots m8 ! , so you inspired ME ! Lol


Shame he carnt even put up pics as good as the man who inspired him lmao

I love the big fanny he nos that but u don't get away with cunting me off in this forum without a internet can of whooparse being opened on you lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I am bored now tho so ill give ya ur moment make shore u listen lads what was that 2 grows shown 1st 5oz from 8 kali mist that wasn't kali mist and then a yellow leaved fucked up exo n pe grow lololol too funny.
> 
> Over to you weed guru lololol


so ur telling me ur first couple of grows u was banging out 5+ oz a plant? no u ddient anything u say other than that is pure bullshit, and lets be honest while your exo smells the shizzle and looks the nizzle after u been smoking it for a week,, u dont get much of a effect, 

but this is why i dont ask for advice on here, seems fat baldy cant let old shit go, fuk if thats what wer doing we can all go bak 5 yrs in threads and look for embarseing noncence?

exakyly cunt rather than trying to be sarky share the knowledge,like u said this is a weed forum no? and im not fat dingb at im 6ft 7 if anything im skinny 

no before u say im not getting all mad,, u just wont leave it,, so FUK OFF TO BED CUNT! thers that new death race on server do yersen a faour and download it,
#
and i cant be blamed for calling cali mist cali mist wen thats what the man said,,kinda like u caling ur exo exo :caugh caugh:

pukka,, easy lad, u cummin down this weekend then?

so yeh im not solid in any plans yet its just YOU LOT have all grown physco to death so u know exakly what she likes and deosent like/?

so wayya saying lads fuk the bottom branches off but NO topping or keep the bottom branches AND top? lst ive never doen but im game to learn? thats just spreading out the branches n stuff yeh? if ima do that il have to not use my airpots coz i wont have the room. f your def cumming saturday pukk u can see my setup and giz sum advice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Shame he carnt even put up pics as good as the man who inspired him lmao
> 
> I love the big fanny he nos that but u don't get away with cunting me off in this forum without a internet can of whooparse being opened on you lolol


HAHAHAHA u cunt! notice u been hiding offfline on msn while u been dishing the shit,, U PUSSY just so u got all ur net buddies to stik up for you haha  love ya but fuk u gridn my gears sumtimes lol
AND NO THATS NOT GETTING MAD FFS,,ur just like the energizer bunny on steds

*here sambo i added this to server as per your request*


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

Can u read dumbarse!!! Did I not say I got no net??? How can I be on msn.

Day I hide from u ic3 is the day I give up m8 hide from u lolololol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 8, 2013)

But all fun n games good form 2night m8 ill give ya that but gotta expect it back if ya wana give it.

I done it again carnt member if I took me sleeping tabs or not lol fuck it I'm off to sleep.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeh ice im down mate got the green light an aint out for awhile now thank fuck I'm gettin old just like to stay in lol
The psycho is easy to lst mate the bitch bends over ready for ya as she grows all my cuts of it have always had the gangster lean just bend the top over 1st then after abit all colas start growing as there the main cola then just pull them down when needed so you got a nice flat canopy...

The veggers


----------



## charlieboy8928 (Jan 8, 2013)

how can i lower them? i have tried all sorts of ways with no joy


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Lower the temp of the air that is being pulled into the cab.

I would probably have opted for a 400 w in that small space, but a 600 is possible. You would probably need a bigger fan rating to move air faster. If it's in your bedroom, you are probably sucking air into the hood that is around room temp (20c) which is not going to cool anything to be honest. So effectively your aircooled hood is actually acting like a heater at the moment. I think this is where your issue is. Have you tried it without the cooled hood? Can you get a cooler air supply being drawn into the cab?




charlieboy8928 said:


> how can i lower them? i have tried all sorts of ways with no joy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh ice im down mate got the green light an aint out for awhile now thank fuck I'm gettin old just like to stay in lol
> The psycho is easy to lst mate the bitch bends over ready for ya as she grows all my cuts of it have always had the gangster lean just bend the top over 1st then after abit all colas start growing as there the main cola then just pull them down when needed so you got a nice flat canopy...
> 
> The veggers
> View attachment 2471892



it's fuckin yellow still but it's hanging in there eh. weird


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 9, 2013)

charlieboy8928 said:


> how can i lower them? i have tried all sorts of ways with no joy


how for along are you? i always have higher temps at the start but as the plants fill out the temps come down a bit. you could get an air cooler running just outside the intake


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like that need a good dose of MG and Nitrogen mate.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh ice im down mate got the green light an aint out for awhile now thank fuck I'm gettin old just like to stay in lol
> The psycho is easy to lst mate the bitch bends over ready for ya as she grows all my cuts of it have always had the gangster lean just bend the top over 1st then after abit all colas start growing as there the main cola then just pull them down when needed so you got a nice flat canopy...
> 
> The veggers
> View attachment 2471892


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was thinking of stripping the lower 4 main branches down and topping? but ive never done that before but im heaqring it gets great results by putting all the effort into teh main cola/s rather than the 4 bottom branches?


I really wouldn't advise topping and pruning for you IC3.

You don't have the width in your room to do it for starters, topped plants all ways end up wider and removing the bottom branches doesn't have the same effect on it's own.
Then there's the added workload in pruning, thinning and general maintenance of topped/pruned plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

Treat it like a job they say...........

Am I the only one that would get up at 8:30am while the bird is still in bed to finish trimming?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

how wide is the room? a psycho scrog grow would do well. worth a look into. have a deeks at the mainlining thread too. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd say about 3 feet tops, his room is long and thin.

Say about 2m x 3 feet, ideally his space needs a scrog. I reckon I could pull 30oz easy from that space scrogged but it would take some graft.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

You had any feedback from those 'Smelly Cherry x Lemon Larry/OG' beans Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

you mean the ones with all the cali stuff in aswell? I've taken to calling them sweet n sour the acronym was fucking 3 pages long.

I've got 3 of them at seedling stage but no one else has run them yet. the originals before i put the smelly cherry through were really thick petrol fuelly sour. big nuggets of bud. i'm looking forward to growing them out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd say about 3 feet tops, his room is long and thin.
> 
> Say about 2m x 3 feet, ideally his space needs a scrog. I reckon I could pull 30oz easy from that space scrogged but it would take some graft.


deffo a scrog then really, with a plant with little to no stretch. short 8 week knockout indica would be my recommendation, AK48 or shoreline is apparently pretty excellent. 

DST, you've tried that shoreline aint ya?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you mean the ones with all the cali stuff in aswell? I've taken to calling them sweet n sour the acronym was fucking 3 pages long.


Aye those.

Smelly Cherry/Lemon Larry/OG Kush/Chem Dawg/Sour Diesel.

I'm thinking about popping a couple of those in with 2 purp this next time, do you know what the likely flower time is?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

the originals were 9 weeks. cant see the addition of the smelly making it longer. should be bangers, pink bangers lol. same stud from the smelly fingaz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

What was the stone like on the originals you put down (of course it depends on pheno)?

I want to be able to put some aside for persi and the 'Fingerez' just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

the lemony one tasted and had a good body and head stone, the petrol flavoured was heavier, my tolerance aint quite up to yours though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Morning ladz

My room is 8ftx3ftx7.9ft

But fucking awzome


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Been a while since I smoked the shoreline (HTCC 2011 to be precise). I can't really recall, was nice is all I remember. But nothing that I would jump through fire for....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

Right then, that's half of the decision made.

Now do I run 2 'purp fingerez' (purely for commercial reasons, look and yield) and 2 'Sweet & Sour' all dashed with a Triacontanol spray, or do I ditch the 'purp fingerez' and go all 'Sweet & Sour'.

Hmmmm............need a blunt to think about that one.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

cool, my cab is 4x4ftx9ft, getting about a .85gram a watt out of that with 2 6ers.



IC3M4L3 said:


> Morning ladz
> 
> My room is 8ftx3ftx7.9ft
> 
> But fucking awzome


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Morning ladz
> 
> My room is 8ftx3ftx7.9ft
> 
> But fucking awzome


get some pics up ice,baz is a cracker


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Mornin chaps



Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's fuckin yellow still but it's hanging in there eh. weird


Its growin just well slow mate, since i flushed it last week it has started to green up slightly from the bottom up but still stuggling......



DST said:


> Looks like that need a good dose of MG and Nitrogen mate.


Ive been givin it my calmag supp an also did a flush on it mate, was thinkin something was lockin out N so no point addin till i sorted it? im gunna do it a foliar feed with my calmag supp as it says on the bottle thats good for deffs if that fails ill look into buyin some N supp, is there anythin natural i can use with it in?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you mean the ones with all the cali stuff in aswell? I've taken to calling them sweet n sour the acronym was fucking 3 pages long.
> 
> I've got 3 of them at seedling stage but no one else has run them yet. the originals before i put the smelly cherry through were really thick petrol fuelly sour. big nuggets of bud. i'm looking forward to growing them out.


Ive got 1 of those SC x chembands(sweet & sours) runnin now mate just over 3 weeks its lookin sweet got the double serated leafs an a fuckin huge fat stem for its size plus got a nice pong to it already.....its bottom middle in the pic







Weve got from top left workin down.....
PE, PE, exo, magic monkey, smelly cherry(purp), exo, dog bx1, SC x chemband and the QQxblues


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmmm............need a blunt to think about that one.[/QUOTE]

iv got 3 sweet and sour just cracked.are they the breebers boutique new ones also,yorkie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

bat poop is good Nitrogen pukka. i've got some mono N and some bat shit if you want any sending shout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

hahah i stand corrected, looks like there's a few growing them yorkie lol. my memory is so fucked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> Hmmmm............need a blunt to think about that one.


iv got 3 sweet and sour just cracked.are they the breebers boutique new ones also,yorkie?[/QUOTE]

I think so mate.

I'm not sure if they're the same ones I've got though, mine are some 'Smelly Cherry x Lemon Larry/OG Kush/Chemdawg/Sour Diesel' thingemibobs that he sent me a while ago with the smelly fingerez and some cherry F3's.

If Don say's they're the same then I'm told.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> Hmmmm............need a blunt to think about that one.


iv got 3 sweet and sour just cracked.are they the breebers boutique new ones also,yorkie?[/QUOTE]

the strain came from the states, growers trynagrowsumshyt and dwezelitsame both had a hand in it. dwez originally and Tryna took them a few stages on to f3/4. the smelly cherry openly pollinated the whole grow i had going. these are the results of those, the SLH cross smelly fingerez, sweet n sour and a few others i haven't given out as i didn't like the pheno's of the mothers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

il get sum pics on the INSIDE of the room later on guys, cant possibly show the entrenance and what ive done in publilc! kinda defeats the whole objecct,
but to u guys on me msn n whatnot il show the whole dog and bone, 
PHYSCO CLONES ARRIVED! wohoo

really nice box shame the cunt ta[ed it from the fucking inside, would liked to have kept that grrr,

doing the lining paper today, then just the patterened to go up, il buy that tormorrow


sambo i logged out last nite,, dident wanna go prehistoric on your ass,, so i just left u too it


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

I use BioNova N Pukka. It's 27-0-0 plus MG. Never used Calmag products before but it's MG that enables your plant to take up Notrogen, so you are locked out on MG imo. I would flush with a product containing trace elements, mg, zinc, iron, molybedenum, etc, then hit it with some Nitrogen. 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

looking nice those DST,,seems everycunts doing the pe *APART FROM ME!* yes pulling the caps out on that one lmao infact i may even go bold

fuk me ther not even dst's lmao im such a whopper,

looking good those pukka,, loving the yellow pheno u got hahaha spot on

so saturday yeh/ u still got me number?


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

they are pukkas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If Don say's they're the same then I'm told.


there were two lots of pips with different make ups if i remember rightly i'll check the stash when i get home fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

is this adolf's alter ego?

morning jeebus


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Eternity and Forever are the same thing...go to school before you go to heaven, ffs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

fuk me god squad is in the house!! lmao

got everything setup but saitting here thinking pff its time to rock and roll again,, so sotra like drained im building myself up for the effort


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Eternity and Forever are the same thing...go to school before you go to heaven, ffs.


LMFAO! It's like when coppers say "At this present moment in time", cunts!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bat poop is good Nitrogen pukka. i've got some mono N and some bat shit if you want any sending shout


I got a little batshit left from last grow mate ill give it a shot of that, nice 1 tho fella



DST said:


> I use BioNova N Pukka. It's 27-0-0 plus MG. Never used Calmag products before but it's MG that enables your plant to take up Notrogen, so you are locked out on MG imo. I would flush with a product containing trace elements, mg, zinc, iron, molybedenum, etc, then hit it with some Nitrogen.


I know my calmax has got calcium, magnesium an iron not sure on the other trace stuff ill have a ganda in abit an let ya no if thats alright mate? then if its any good ill flush with that then give it a hit of the batshit, shall i flush it for a few days then hit it with the N or next feed from the flush?



IC3M4L3 said:


> looking nice those DST,,seems everycunts doing the pe *APART FROM ME!* yes pulling the caps out on that one lmao infact i may even go bold
> 
> fuk me ther not even dst's lmao im such a whopper,
> 
> ...


Hahah i was thinkin it was maybe a albino as its been like it since it popped lmao..........yeh defo comin ill give you a bell mate dont fret im just a anti social cunt ask sambo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

i wouldn't bother flushing personally, you could mix the poop in with your feed or top dress the soil/coco and just use normal feed. i've done both, not much difference between the two. i'm still yet to find out how much the poop to water ratio is?!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2013)

Did some1 call for a cunt?!? Lol

Howdy lads, glad u got them clones ice, room all sorted aswel not long n your be all systems go.

Carnt fault the pyschosis either super strain.

Dunno bout topping tho it grows like its already been topped maybe some lollipoping cause can get very busy down below lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

donny boy i think the cali stuff with larry og is Ts all over crossers are dweze i think an then like ya said Ts worked on a few of um
the 1 ive got goin is what Dweze named chemband im sure, was gunna call it cherry chem if was a female only for a giggle like

think the QQxblues might be male mate its showin already just over 3 weeks an is lookin like boys bits to me at the min but still tiny will no in a few days, gutted if it is was lookin the best out of the lot it stinks like the blues in veg pink stems nice leaf structure an has got the tighest nodes outta the lot, its 2 nodes in front of the other seedlings apart from the runt lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

late flowering males are sposedly good for breeding i hear. might be worth hanging on to.

EDIT: that's 3 weeks veg isn't it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wouldn't bother flushing personally, you could mix the poop in with your feed or top dress the soil/coco and just use normal feed. i've done both, not much difference between the two. i'm still yet to find out how much the poop to water ratio is?!


Well with it greenin up a little from the flush i did other day probs dont need another, i flushed with 1/5 strength a&b an my calmax at half i think.
Ill try that tonight when i feed mate the stuff i got is already diluted you just follow the bottle its this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guanokalong-Taste-Improver-1-Litre-1l-Organic-Guano-Kalong-Soil-Coco-Hydro-Boost-/280826182877?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item41628b7cdd

wonder if i can foliar feed with it, saves me mixin 2 lots of feed, 1 just for the SC......, sayin that tho abit of extra N aint gunna hurt the rest of um is it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> late flowering males are sposedly good for breeding i hear. might be worth hanging on to.
> 
> EDIT: that's 3 weeks veg isn't it lol


Yeh veg you balloon lol.........if me plants wer like that 3 week flower id be gutted lol.............got no where for it to go if its male tho so bit gutted waste of a nice male, it would probs fit in a 2ltr bottle of pop if any fucker wants to give it a home?? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Well with it greenin up a little from the flush i did other day probs dont need another, i flushed with 1/5 strength a&b an my calmax at half i think.
> Ill try that tonight when i feed mate the stuff i got is already diluted you just follow the bottle its this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guanokalong-Taste-Improver-1-Litre-1l-Organic-Guano-Kalong-Soil-Coco-Hydro-Boost-/280826182877?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item41628b7cdd
> ...


just chuck a handful on top of the soil man it'll gradually release as it dilutes with your normal feeding. no extra n will just keep the others nice n green.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuck me babies just opened the tray on me xbox an snapped the fucka ffs............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

Pukka lad.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canna-Mono-Trace-Mix-1lt-/221167450202?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item337e9b785a

I use the same stuff, lasts ages as you don't use it all the time.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just chuck a handful on top of the soil man it'll gradually release as it dilutes with your normal feeding. no extra n will just keep the others nice n green.


Its already diluted mate you add like 10ml per ltr i think once a week, ill add some to there feed tonight will be startin to add it in a few days when i flip anyhow.....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pukka lad.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canna-Mono-Trace-Mix-1lt-/221167450202?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item337e9b785a
> 
> I use the same stuff, lasts ages as you don't use it all the time.


Yeh ive looked at all those before yorky me local grow shop stocks um all aswell, thats what i was gunna get if needs be love me canna mate lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

I dint wanna bother buyin if i dint need to as ive never had a single pail plant usin canna always a nice dark green but suppose its handy if needed like now.......this little fuckas been like it since birth tho, an ive had pail seedlings before so kept thinkin it'l be right in a few days, but that was weeks ago lol


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

I was saying to flush with something that provides the medium with trace elements again, not just run water through it (just to clarify). Then you know by adding N the plant will be able to utilise it. 



PUKKA BUD said:


> I got a little batshit left from last grow mate ill give it a shot of that, nice 1 tho fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wouldn't bother flushing personally, you could mix the poop in with your feed or top dress the soil/coco and just use normal feed. i've done both, not much difference between the two. i'm still yet to find out how much the poop to water ratio is?!


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

a sneaky peek before the video upload.....................

View attachment 2472834View attachment 2472843View attachment 2472853

..........................video update coming soon ​


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck me babies just opened the tray on me xbox an snapped the fucka ffs............


Me lil girl used my 6wk old laptop as a step to sumfin, cracked all the screen.

Oh the joys lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Me lil girl used my 6wk old laptop as a step to sumfin, cracked all the screen.
> 
> Oh the joys lol


when my kids were young, my boy was always pulling turds out of his Nappie & shoving them in the video player !


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Me lil girl used my 6wk old laptop as a step to sumfin, cracked all the screen.
> 
> Oh the joys lol





bazoomer said:


> when my kids were young, my boy was always pulling turds out of his Nappie & shoving them in the video player !


haha snap  my hifi speakers are full of toy cars, my youngest keeps feedin them into the sub ports


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

Shit I'm running out of space on me string, there's more on this purp than I thought.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck me babies just opened the tray on me xbox an snapped the fucka ffs............


lol and only that drive will work,, unless u get custom firmware and get the drives unique key, of which u cant play online! fuking kids, mnnes doing it all the time with the pc drive,, the ps3 she likes how it slidesin and out,, same with the wii,, shudda got a ps3 m8 )



delvite said:


> haha snap  my hifi speakers are full of toy cars, my youngest keeps feedin them into the sub ports


 snap again

wohho got the clones in,, was bushier than i thought, let the fun begin!

oh yeh gotta wallapper ffs


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit I'm running out of space on me string, there's more on this purp than I thought.


defo nt a bad thing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2013)

DST said:


> I was saying to flush with something that provides the medium with trace elements again, not just run water through it (just to clarify). Then you know by adding N the plant will be able to utilise it.


Yeh thats kinda what i did other day mate i flushed with 1/5 strength a&B and the calmax but then just watered back with my normal mix next feed...



newuserlol said:


> Me lil girl used my 6wk old laptop as a step to sumfin, cracked all the screen.
> 
> Oh the joys lol


Haha i member you sayin mate little buggers lol.....i manged to bend it back straight, it was total bent down, then i forced it shut but it wont close fully powered it up an it wont open atall tried pullin it while pressin the button but nothin, then the mrs was laughin i got fuckin stressed wacked the thing closed an it now works sound lol a little small bit of plaggy has fell out but seems sound thank god


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> defo nt a bad thing


Aye the girlfriend has been in about 4 times to see how long it's gonna take and even though I am slacking I'm like "money grows on trees and I'm hanging cash on a string, what's the problem with time?", she went "Oh yeah" and fucked off! Bless her.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye the girlfriend has been in about 4 times to see how long it's gonna take and even though I am slacking I'm like "money grows on trees and I'm hanging cash on a string, what's the problem with time?", she went "Oh yeah" and fucked off! Bless her.


we like growin they like spendin lol it all works out in the end


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol and only that drive will work,, unless u get custom firmware and get the drives unique key, of which u cant play online! fuking kids, mnnes doing it all the time with the pc drive,, the ps3 she likes how it slidesin and out,, same with the wii,, shudda got a ps3 m8 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw up a pic m8 and let us all see this batcave of urs

did u use the airpots then or what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> we like growin they like spendin lol it all works out in the end


She's 300-500 quid short for a car she wants, I can do no wrong!


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Throw up a pic m8 and let us all see this batcave


its an underground lab lol have you ever heard of D.U.M.B - deep underground marijuana bunker


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Throw up a pic m8 and let us all see this batcave of urs
> 
> did u use the airpots then or what?


mines wantin lessons and her test, i dont mind itl save on taxis for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't throw up sum pics u mong sorta defeats the objetc


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

day 19 of 12/12..............................

[video=youtube;-Irk2Xd8tFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Irk2Xd8tFc[/video]

.........................Delvite ​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

ther u go


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2472886ther u go


who u calling a mong, u lookin for another can of Internet whoopass lol, pics of the plants u mong


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2472886ther u go


Coming along that lad, fuck the thick fuck coppers. 

A silencer after next harvest and they'll need a fucking x-ray machine to find it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Coming along that lad, fuck the thick fuck coppers.
> 
> A silencer after next harvest and they'll need a fucking x-ray machine to find it!


 just before i started papering i had a listen , cant hear noffink mate,, literally u have to have your ear to the wall to hear a slight murmer, buzzin  i think a digi ballast is next on the cards, ordered a 250hps bulb and my dremmmel so will be adding the 250 for flower, are late veg if i get it ready in time,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm resisting the temptation lad's, I'm trying very hard to save it for a strategic moment.

It'd better have some sport about it!


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Jesus Save Me said:


> Hows it going everyone?


...........................................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> ...........................................


 quality m8 quality


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

haha someone had to say it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

And Delvite fucks it up royally!

Jumped in with both feet and wasted it.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And Delvite fucks it up royally!
> 
> Jumped in with both feet and wasted it.


lol what u mean yorkie? you arent a jesus lover are you


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

so whats all you guys view on bag seeds?if it came from good smoke?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> so whats all you guys view on bag seeds?if it came from good smoke?


My first grow was some bag seed and they ended up better than the stuff they came from


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol what u mean yorkie? you arent a jesus lover are you


Not at all but I would rather get inside and do it properly rather than a quick shot.

Sneak up behind with a blade and humiliate rather than the dignified, no questions, sniper kill.....


We'll see how it pans out, there's time yet.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> so whats all you guys view on bag seeds?if it came from good smoke?


50/50 m8



The Yorkshireman said:


> Not at all but I would rather get inside and do it properly rather than a quick shot.
> 
> Sneak up behind with a blade and humiliate rather than the dignified, no questions, sniper kill.....
> 
> ...


im sure il find somthing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

i feel like the guys shouting fresh fish at the andy defrain in the shawshank redemption. my moneys on the lad from daaaarn saaaarf who's going to cut yous.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My first grow was some bag seed and they ended up better than the stuff they came from


had a good few beans from good shiz lol,tigerstripes meen there mature?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> im sure il find somthing


I've got it covered, just waiting for a jump off point.

These particular logically challenged individuals give me a hard on for a kill streak!


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i feel like the guys shouting fresh fish at the andy defrain in the shawshank redemption. my moneys on the lad from daaaarn saaaarf who's going to cut yous.


 i was in stitches at him the other day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These particular logically challenged individuals give me a hard on for a kill streak!


look at you mr big long words man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> particular, logically, challenged, individuals


Which word are you having problems with IC3?

Is "These thick cunt's" more suited to your vocabulary?


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

haha bbl peace out ppl


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

DAY 65 HARVEST AT LONG LAST  
iLL PUT THE REST IN MY JOURNAL,JUST SOM ORN FOR YOU LADS.
Caps im a knob!I evemabow with strings for drying lol,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Which word are you having problems with IC3?
> 
> Is "These thick cunt's" more suited to your vocabulary?


thats much better u CUNT! 

anyways are you getting your 2013 grow ready yet? u may get ONE in next yr eh? or u going for a percy yorkie record of 2?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyways are you getting your 2013 grow ready yet?


Pah! Silly sod, in negotiations with my geneticist as we speak.

The Yorkshireman's lab is boxed off mate, I can't help other twat's actions.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pah! Silly sod, in negotiations with my geneticist as we speak.
> 
> The Yorkshireman's lab is boxed off mate, I can't help other twat's actions.


boxed off lmao,,


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

IM GETTING BETTER AT THIS I EVEN CHANGED THE COLOURS IN MY UPDATE LOL THICK TWAT rar caps a well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank fuck for that, finished.

I'm off to get smashed, later boy's.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

lining paper done! thank fuk, patterned paper going on in a day or so, gotta be coz im not cutting the door hole out till its done hahaha, no point

knackered now, so wats everyone doin/?

3x 16 inch deep pans on the way YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2013)

sittin here bored as normal lol, not been to work the last few days n not bothered ringing in in the hope they sack me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> sittin here bored as normal lol, not been to work the last few days n not bothered ringing in in the hope they sack me lol


NO ur not allowed on benefits, u mong get bak to work, this depression shit aint doing u no favours, while i totally undertsand shits stressfull.com,, u need to work, plus u need the coin! gotta pay bak those crisis crackers aint ya?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2013)

HAha yeah they can have it a pound a week lol, suprisingly enough though we will actually be slightly better off financially on the dole as we will get more housing benefit etc, works out we will get about £100 a month more if im on the dole than working when everything is taken into account


----------



## TicKle (Jan 9, 2013)

that's the problem in the uk tbh, no incentive to work, how the fuck should it be possible to be better off on the dole, fuk this place has gone to pot, i dont blame the people doing it, fuk, why not, everyone else is i guess, but we aint guna get outta any debt if this continues....fukking plebs, legalise pot and be done with it, then i wouldent give a rats ass on who gets what.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah knw what ya mean mate an ive always worked and paid me own way but the government makes it harder n harder each year to keep yaself afloat so now bollocks to it gna be a dosser for a bit lol


----------



## TicKle (Jan 9, 2013)

gay porn!!!

here's my GK x Exodus male, been spitting pollen for a week or so, and has already had his wicked way with a sexy lil strawberry cough


----------



## TicKle (Jan 9, 2013)

my female GK x Exodus, she was a really slow starter tbh, and has only just shown her first hairs, but already took a cut, so this is just to sex the strain and see what she's like...dunno which parent she is taking after, time will tell...


----------



## TicKle (Jan 9, 2013)

the mum to be, DP strawberry cough, think she's about 5 week from 12/12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> HAha yeah they can have it a pound a week lol, suprisingly enough though we will actually be slightly better off financially on the dole as we will get more housing benefit etc, works out we will get about £100 a month more if im on the dole than working when everything is taken into account


i think wer on about 11-1500 a month,, thats excluing hsouning and council tax so i totally undertsand on the work or dole thing,, but wer nt on the dole i guess been on that would be shite



TicKle said:


> gay porn!!!
> 
> here's my GK x Exodus male, been spitting pollen for a week or so, and has already had his wicked way with a sexy lil strawberry cough
> 
> View attachment 2473261


damn thats got sum legs, nrly as tall as me that fucker,lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2013)

Well atm while im working with wages etc all in we get about £13-1500 a month, if i go on the dole that will be £1450-1700 roughly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well atm while im working with wages etc all in we get about £13-1500 a month, if i go on the dole that will be £1450-1700 roughly


damn! and we moan about the pakis! klol

u hear about the immigants wel have flooding in end of yr? as if we dont have enough,, fucking serbia, macedonia, turkey all joining eu FOR FUKS SAKE as if we aint got enough SEND EM TO THE USA,, thers more than enough room, fuka duk we dont even deport if they dont have ther won passport like wtf, who cares ther obviously pakis send me bak to pakisstan already jeezus christ,
send em to the states seen how big ther deserts are? them ther sand niggers wud feel right at home?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn! and we moan about the pakis! klol
> 
> u hear about the immigants wel have flooding in end of yr? as if we dont have enough,, fucking serbia, macedonia, turkey all joining eu FOR FUKS SAKE as if we aint got enough SEND EM TO THE USA,, thers more than enough room, fuka duk we dont even deport if they dont have ther won passport like wtf, who cares ther obviously pakis send me bak to pakisstan already jeezus christ,
> send em to the states seen how big ther deserts are? them ther sand niggers wud feel right at home?


Lol a lot , I take it you're not partial to people from Pakistan then Ice ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 9, 2013)

And you living in Bradfordastan too !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol a lot , I take it you're not partial to people from Pakistan then Ice ?


lol no dont l;ke sand niggers



bazoomer said:


> And you living in Bradfordastan too !


no 2 mins from wer ur from m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't blame no immigrants or the pakis blah blah carnt say I like em but I don't blame em, just human nature to want to better urself and your familys.

If ya sat there half starving with no hope for fuck all better and all u need to do is get on a plane to the uk or smuggled in whatever your gonna do it.

It is total bollax tho that there is no incentive what so ever to work and 90% the time u are finacially better off on benefits?!?! Crazy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

i couldn't disagree more, the incentive to work is to not be sitting on your arse complaining about being skint. let's face it unless your fiddling for incapacity or whatever your not exactly flush on benefits.

get a skill, get a job & don't be hand to mouth. it doesn't take a fucking genius. The only thing holding most of the dole queue back is there reluctance to work imho. 

the attitude of 'I'd be better off sitting doing nowt' is both selfish and detrimental to the whole countries economy. more working, more spending. 

rant over. this topic boils my piss


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning people


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2013)

No I don't agree don 

Not every body has skills worthy of a well paid job that leaves min wage for a large part of the pop, and with housing benefit etc to then replace what the gov is giving you ontop of the rent you are talking about being finacially worse off whilst having the luxary of losing 160hrs of your month to a dead end job.

160hrs in a job u are not enjoying or has any hope isn't fun, not to mention the many that have children.

So off to the dead end job many go so people of your opinion can feel better lmao 

Bollax yeah try work towards a skill I.e a education,open uni etc that can get you a well paid job 100% back that, but until then fuck yeah take the goverment for every penny u can whilst doing stuff on the side to stay afloat....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

ah man just more workshy nonsense. so people haven't got the skills. go n get them ffs, gov are bending over backwards to help people into employment. free courses and training all over the shop. 

when the pits and steel mills closed, do you think everyone just said right lets just curl up and die. no they re trained. it was hard for thousands of families but they managed it.

the children card is another fucking bug bare of mine. if you can't afford em why have em. expecting the gov and other people who do work to fork out for your bairn in child benefit is a disgrace in my eyes. 

i hear you on doing what you need to get by, fuck me i've been doing it for years too. It just riles me that our and the next generation are now conditioned to have no aspirations because their parents didn't. the parents didn't stick in at school & they ended up with dead end jobs and the kids don't want to work because they seen their folks having a shitty time moaning about their shite jobs. vicious circle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

feels weird arguing sober eh?


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

mornin uk, wake n bake time


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man just more workshy nonsense. so people haven't got the skills. go n get them ffs, gov are bending over backwards to help people into employment. free courses and training all over the shop.
> 
> when the pits and steel mills closed, do you think everyone just said right lets just curl up and die. no they re trained. it was hard for thousands of families but they managed it.
> 
> ...


i must admit m8 if i knew how it was gonna be i would of did more


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2013)

Opinions don we all got our own, would be a boring old world if not.

I do not agree with a lot of what you are saying, I wished the gov had brought the 900quid pram or the spent the 2k at crimbo lol

Do agree with the last bit tho, I would not want my own children do think what I do is the right way, I barely see em again m8 not that I would ever teach them anything but education n good jobs is the way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

likewise. life has a way of fucking you over at crucial moments though.


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

haha sods law init


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 10, 2013)

Don a was a debt collector for 7 yrs got an unfair dismissal versict at tribunal and not been able to get bk into the indusstry cos of said employer. Been on jsa for 2 yrs n off in sick for a yr with ma foot. NO chance in hell the Gov try to help u. They wnt u to earn ur skills workin for fuck all for the likes Billy

ps worked everyday up till then since 1998, that make us all workshy???

How's all the UK'rs anyways?lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Opinions don we all got our own, would be a boring old world if not.
> 
> I do not agree with a lot of what you are saying, I wished the gov had brought the 900quid pram or the spent the 2k at crimbo lol
> 
> Do agree with the last bit tho, I would not want my own children do think what I do is the right way, I barely see em again m8 not that I would ever teach them anything but education n good jobs is the way.


i was about to say the same thing. opinions are like arseholes eh. everyone's got one and they usually stink  it's the way i was brought up gave me this outlook. won't ever change, i'm as stubborn as they get. 

anyway too early for political debate, bongo time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feels weird arguing sober eh?


I no I'm too nice... Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Don a was a debt collector for 7 yrs got an unfair dismissal versict at tribunal and not been able to get bk into the indusstry cos of said employer. Been on jsa for 2 yrs n off in sick for a yr with ma foot. NO chance in hell the Gov try to help u. They wnt u to earn ur skills workin for fuck all for the likes Billy
> ps worked everyday up till then since 1998, that make us all workshy???
> How's all the UK'rs anyways?lol


how many on this thread have fucking gammy feet ffs?! lol just kiddin man.

i was generalising man. there's always exceptions to the rule. if you got unfair dismissal though surely thees a case in court for your reinstatement no?


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Don a was a debt collector for 7 yrs got an unfair dismissal versict at tribunal and not been able to get bk into the indusstry cos of said employer. Been on jsa for 2 yrs n off in sick for a yr with ma foot. NO chance in hell the Gov try to help u. They wnt u to earn ur skills workin for fuck all for the likes Billy
> 
> ps worked everyday up till then since 1998, that make us all workshy???
> 
> How's all the UK'rs anyways?lol


alls good scoti  just had the mornin bowl, how bowt you


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2013)

Can I be exempt too please please lol 

The docs reckon I'm nuts so ya carnt argue with the doc hay lol n have never signed on in me life, they don't pay you enough on that shit lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2013)

Howdy scot, how's ya doing? Growing anything nice at the minit?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning lads! Threads a bit hot under the collar this morning offs lol


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 10, 2013)

i might try a guerrilla grow if the weather looks good,i was thinking about using big buddha critical mass auto,i done them in the tent from seed (9wks from seed to crop) with quite good results,i think with our climate autos wud be worth doing outdoors as 9 wks is no time at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

woke up with a bee in me arse CG.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its the same cunt that tried to invest in Rangers. Thats was the settlement 5k and a rwference disnt wnt to go bk but the a found out he not been givin a ref n a cany prove it. 

Aye am good lads livin quietly,got 3 psychos,a maple leaf,a purplewreck n wot a think is a blue cheese found the seed under the fridge lol. All due dwn in 4 wks then am packin up to go right thru ma landlordn get shit fixed in the house

everyine else's gardens blooming?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a wee psycho been flowering for 3 weeks and looking good,LST,d the shit out of it so I don't end up with all that fluff that she and the exo produce. and a dog kush and lemon kush on 12/12fs they aren't showing sex yet, the dog is a great wee looker very short but with mad amounts of side shoots and the closest node spacing I've seen on a plant. My lem kush is a leggy fucker, had to top her twice but she keeps reaching for the stars. May have to copy don and super crop it verticaly across the space. All in a new location of course


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2013)

More people work > More Production/Productivity > Costs of products decrease > Cost of living decreases > Most goods are affordable to all (i.e 900 euro pram ffs, get a cheaper pram, lol, but they would also reduce in price) > More cash flow > More Money being spent > More spendable income > Greater Savings > Greater Investment > EVEN MORE PRODUCTIVITY 

Being in recruitment I have seen a lot of people retrain themselves, and end up with high end jobs. You just got to be a bit pro-active. 2 guys I know in the Dam, 1 has been unemployed for quite a while, has job experience but is a lazy toe rag. The other guy, no job experience, hardly speaks much English (that's why I get on with him, lol), he got off his arse, walked around practically every hotel in Amsterdam look ing for any old work, and now has a job. Okay, he doesn't get a lot more than the guy on the dole, but he's got a job and funnily enough, jobs lead to better jobs, which lead to more pay. Too many short term thinking people imo. To better yourselve you must think further ahead than the next month, or even year, or 5 years.....

And yes, I am sure good old Sambo will think of a way to disagree, just like my mate who is on the dole, finds an excuse for everything, lmfao. (and no, I am not saying you are on the dole ya roll and butter!)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

Problem these days is that a lot of employers use recruitment agencies so you have to suffer for weeks with a days work here n there and being cancelled at the last minute and turning up n not being required etc or you have to do 12 weeks on the agency before the company will take you on full time and by the time you have done ya 12 weeks there isnt a job for you or they get rid of you befoe 12 weeks to avoid giving you a job and all the time you cant sign on because your working, and the occasional work you get thru the agency is not enough to run a house on a provide for ya family.

Im 31 now and ive worked since i was 13 and every year it gets harder to find or keep a job unless you wanna be an agency worker n get treated like shit or work on a zero hours contract for one of the larger companies.

To give you an idea....ive got 2 different forklift licences, recently lapsed door-badge, first aid, fire marshall certs, M.O.D. contractors security clearance allowing me to work on military bases, experience in multiple industries, pub management, logistics, tyre fitting, fencing n construction, being a chef etc etc and I struggle to find a job unless its agency, my sister has 11 GCSE`s A-B grade, 5 A-levels and a Psychology degree and can only find agency work also, job market is getting ridiculous and every industry is now so bogged down with immigrant workers willing to work for less that is is getting pretty much impossible to find a job

Out of all the jobs on the jobcentre search thing within 15miles of my postcode there are 2359 jobs and only 189 of them are NOT agency or xero hours contracts, out of those 189 i am suited/qualified to do none of those


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2013)

I run temp contractors through my company as well, in Holland loads of companies use agents because once you hire someone you have to honor that contract or go to court to cancel it. After 3 years you become permanent in Holland and no matter what the employer wants to do they have to go through a court procedure to get rid of you. Normally about 3-4 months. So companies go in for temps, that's due to Govt regulations. It's weird, here they are relaxing rights for employees in 2014, so that employers can actually give more people jobs without the threat of the liability bankrupting you if your business is not going well and you need to downsize. Companies will get to the 2 year makr and et employees go, just so they can hire someone new and not have the liability of having the permanent employee. This is really a regulation issue.

Unfortunately in economic climates like today temp work seems to be the preferred method of doing things. A mix of regulation issues and employers not having enough work for people. Some of the agents really do take the piss, it use to be that you got paid a decent wage for temping due to the fact that is was just that, temping. 

Ultimately the more output and productivity, the better off your economy and people will be, however it's acheiving that without taking money out of the super rich peoples pocket that the governments seem to have a problem with.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 10, 2013)

TicKle said:


> my female GK x Exodus, she was a really slow starter tbh, and has only just shown her first hairs, but already took a cut, so this is just to sex the strain and see what she's like...dunno which parent she is taking after, time will tell...
> View attachment 2473270


Lookin good tickle you saving any pollen for the exo female mate? Make some f2s?


----------



## cues (Jan 10, 2013)

Well guys, 41 yrs old here. Worked every day of my life until recently. Put myself through uni (graduated at 31 doing 24 hrs a week uni while also holding a 40 hr full time job) before moving to a new job 5 yrs back. Was sweet (but hard work, my record was a 105 hr week) until my boss (good man) was made redundant and I got a new manager who was an ex-military twat.
The bullshit warnings started straight away. I finally left before I was forced out. The written warning I got that broke the camels back was for going out with some clients on my 40th birthday (my own time, after work) and drinking 1 pint and one small Jack Daniels (which apparently put my company in disrepute!)
I haven't been able to find work since. Ironically, most jobs I go for say I am over-qualified.
However, I would rather be skint than flog my guts out for some moron wing-nut that's out to get me.
Now, I have a loan for a new business and one serious piece of motivation. I know he won't last long and one day I hope he comes asking for a job.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

nice one cues. nothing like being your own gaffer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

and now for something completely different!


new usb digi scope turned up this morning. only got a couple of crappy squished crumbs in the office draw but it works a treat



EDIT: which reminds me, yorkie, have you made that purple bubble yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

cues said:


> Well guys, 41 yrs old here. Worked every day of my life until recently. Put myself through uni (graduated at 31 doing 24 hrs a week uni while also holding a 40 hr full time job) before moving to a new job 5 yrs back. Was sweet (but hard work, my record was a 105 hr week) until my boss (good man) was made redundant and I got a new manager who was an ex-military twat.
> The bullshit warnings started straight away. I finally left before I was forced out. The written warning I got that broke the camels back was for going out with some clients on my 40th birthday (my own time, after work) and drinking 1 pint and one small Jack Daniels (which apparently put my company in disrepute!)
> I haven't been able to find work since. Ironically, most jobs I go for say I am over-qualified.
> However, I would rather be skint than flog my guts out for some moron wing-nut that's out to get me.
> Now, I have a loan for a new business and one serious piece of motivation. I know he won't last long and one day I hope he comes asking for a job.


Basically similar to what happened to me at this company, started as a agency driver, within 15 weeks was full time, within 2months after that was in the warehouse running the place due to incompetent manager that could'nt do his job, re-fitted the office, sorted the fleet and offices and staff out, got the place running smoothly, themn manager was moved to another depot so me an a colleague ran the depot for 9 months without a manager,depot was then 2nd most efficient in the company, kept being promised supervisor job n pay raise, then they hired a new manager that was an alcoholic, had no interest in learning his job and was stealing and fiddling the books, had a fall out with him because i wouldnt cover his ineptitude so he chucked me bk out on the road as a driver then he was sacked for theft n fiddling the books and then they hired a supervisor an manager (no experience or ability) who since then have steadily ran the place into the ground and depot has gone back to last place in the company, vehicles are all naged up n look a state, stuff going missing hand over fist etc etc


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

they brill arent they ............................................





..............................................some close ups of sour cream + big bang ​


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

What's happenin lads, fuck these long night shifts are takin there toll, thank fuck tonite the last until Monday again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

delvite said:


> they brill arent they ............................................
> 
> View attachment 2474114View attachment 2474115View attachment 2474116
> View attachment 2474117View attachment 2474118View attachment 2474119
> ...


aye great fun eh. I'm looking forward to putting some decent frost under it tonight.


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What's happenin lads, fuck these long night shifts are takin there toll, thank fuck tonite the last until Monday again


hi MG is it takin its toll


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

delvite said:


> hi MG is it takin its toll


Its fuckin wank m8, the sooner I'm on days the better. Get up bout 1, leave for work just after 4 and back home just after 6 in the morning, don't leave much time for fuckall else. Plus I got a few things from SR that I canny even get blasting


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

no life on nights m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

delvite said:


> no life on nights m8


Ah well it'sfuckin work ain't it, gotta be done


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ah well it'sfuckin work ain't it, gotta be done


its just there to keep your mind off everything else m8y


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

and you look a right one getting some tinnies in after your shift used to love sitting getting mashed at 8am. nowt on telly mind lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and you look a right one getting some tinnies in after your shift used to love sitting getting mashed at 8am. nowt on telly mind lmao


Yeah doesn't look great don. Done it a few times tho, was in Birmingham workin last year doing night shift and we hit the bar in the hotel about 7am, was gettin a few strange looks from people going for the breakfast lol. I'm at home at the min so it's just a joint and bed now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

aye, after work drinking always ended in carnage if I went out. you're upside down time wise and your body just wants kip lol. sent me scatty. only way to nightshift is constantly if your rotating like continental shifts your body never gets used to it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, after work drinking always ended in carnage if I went out. you're upside down time wise and your body just wants kip lol. sent me scatty. only way to nightshift is constantly if your rotating like continental shifts your body never gets used to it.


Aye u lose track of days and all sorts ffs, unfortunately a lotta our works Shopfitting, so a lotta the time it is night shifts. Hopefully tho I got a job coming that'll last 3 months building a new nightclub, that'll be days thank fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

afternoon shitbags, havent looked on my 4 babies yet, i dont need to i know the temps are fine, il get the patternd paper up tomorrow and then cut the hatch out, dont wanna cut it on lining paper, stand out a mile!

so how is everyone?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

All good here ic3. Here's a little update on mine


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's another, goina switch tomoro


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

If anyone mines I was lookin for a fan controller, if u look at the pic between the two systems its on the floor, that's the one I got. It was cheap and does the job 100%


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

looking great those master! il do a update wen i cut my hatch out, be tomoz prolly,,
wats the fan corntoller for? extractor? my extractor has one built in thermastatic jobby,, they aint very accurate tho so jimmy disconnected it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looking great those master! il do a update wen i cut my hatch out, be tomoz prolly,,
> wats the fan corntoller for? extractor? my extractor has one built in thermastatic jobby,, they aint very accurate tho so jimmy disconnected it.


Cheers m8, aye for the extractor, mines is overkill for the room and you could hear the air bein sucked thru the edges of the door so now I've it turned down just enuf to stop that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, aye for the extractor, mines is overkill for the room and you could hear the air bein sucked thru the edges of the door so now I've it turned down just enuf to stop that


 i noticed sum of the lining paper i put up is sucking in a little, so i go it seup properly at least 
gotts drill a inlet hole just thinking what to put over ot in the outisde, thinking a fake plug socket to cover the hole maybe i wil look ino it
just the hole will be through a wal into the bedroom so i goota cover it suth summet


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, aye for the extractor, mines is overkill for the room and you could hear the air bein sucked thru the edges of the door so now I've it turned down just enuf to stop that


mines the same, but have to leave it full on coz im in a garage with plants rammed in there , need the air exchange to keep mold at bay !. only thing is it also sucks the heat out , so its catch 22 !, more heating , more cost , but no mold .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

my temps are perfect now im rnning teh aircooled hood,. fucking sweet! could do weith a dgree or so more so i reckon the 250 il add will sort that,, more light equals more bud, better heat,, less mould lol

sweet! justw aiting on my dremmel do do the job,, u know your getting old wen the thought of power tools makes u smile! ahahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my temps are perfect now im rnning teh aircooled hood,. fucking sweet! could do weith a dgree or so more so i reckon the 250 il add will sort that,, more light equals more bud, better heat,, less mould lol
> 
> sweet! justw aiting on my dremmel do do the job,, u know your getting old wen the thought of power tools makes u smile! ahahaha


lol ice , so true , heres to your 2013 grow , hope it turns out fucking bangin for you m8 !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol ice , so true , heres to your 2013 grow , hope it turns out fucking bangin for you m8 !


u mean 1st grow of 2013 hoping to bang out a good few this yr, got shit planned, il run the PE after this one, get sum beans and get this cloning lark down,, or just buy beans each one lol but i doubt it,im shot with beans them clone machines look good to me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AERO-POT-Aeroponic-Portable-Heated-Propagator-BLACK-BIG-METAL-MISTER-8x-Pot-/221145629617?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337d4e83b1


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean 1st grow of 2013 hoping to bang out a good few this yr, got shit planned, il run the PE after this one, get sum beans and get this cloning lark down,, or just buy beans each one lol but i doubt it,im shot with beans them clone machines look good to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AERO-POT-Aeroponic-Portable-Heated-Propagator-BLACK-BIG-METAL-MISTER-8x-Pot-/221145629617?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337d4e83b1


If it helps mate ive got this one and does the job, roots within 10-12 days no matter what ya put in it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-X-STREAM-12-SITE-AEROPONIC-PROPAGATOR-/230602938655?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35b101991f


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If it helps mate ive got this one and does the job, roots within 10-12 days no matter what ya put in it
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-X-STREAM-12-SITE-AEROPONIC-PROPAGATOR-/230602938655?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35b101991f


extra bloody tenner that is!! hahaha fucking scrooge me lol,, deffo gunna get one, il decide on a strain and use it as a keeper

even i cant fukup with one of them


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> extra bloody tenner that is!! hahaha fucking scrooge me lol,, deffo gunna get one, il decide on a strain and use it as a keeper
> 
> even i cant fukup with one of them


lol may be an extra tenner but it allows decent spacing between clones, by the time they have grown slightly n got roots you only have 3-4" between clones whereas in the one ur looking at looks like it would be a lot more cramped an ya would only be able to take smaller cuts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol may be an extra tenner but it allows decent spacing between clones, by the time they have grown slightly n got roots you only have 3-4" between clones whereas in the one ur looking at looks like it would be a lot more cramped an ya would only be able to take smaller cuts


good point but i wouldnt use all the pots i think my max will be 6 im happy at that number, may do more wen i add the 250 but unsure


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

Just saw this on another thread.... 
[video]http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/drive-thru-prank-leaves-workers-questioning-reality-214808352.html[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just saw this on another thread....
> [video]http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/drive-thru-prank-leaves-workers-questioning-reality-214808352.html[/video]


frukin pakis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

made me laugh.

'am i trippin son?'

anyway macro shots

2 toke bubble, all bag size mixed and worked


and pukka buds psycho as it comes, not sure what bag sizes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> made me laugh.
> 
> 'am i trippin son?'
> 
> ...


is that one of those usb 30 or 60x camera m8>?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

20 x 800 fella

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microscope-Endoscopes-Industrial-Biological-Inspection/dp/B009HN9LK6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357851956&sr=8-3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

qulity that m8,., bit of a c hew pulling my pc to my grow room tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i couldn't disagree more, the incentive to work is to not be sitting on your arse complaining about being skint. let's face it unless your fiddling for incapacity or whatever your not exactly flush on benefits.
> 
> get a skill, get a job & don't be hand to mouth. it doesn't take a fucking genius. The only thing holding most of the dole queue back is there reluctance to work imho.
> 
> ...


ive said this,, i could go out if i could and get a job tomorrow, if u REALLY want to work,, thers no trouble finding a job, but theyd trather sit and wait fro ther 120 a frtnight lmao

i CANT work,, fact,, u all knw this, wen i used to work i was a home carer for people with hiv and aids in london and i pai more than enoug tax n stamp for wat im egtting now on the sik,,

so yes i 100% agree ther don.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2013)

@ ice, hey ice just wondering , have you heard of the Grangers up by you ? Or Jason frazer ? Were my old m8s , well Jason was , Grangers were rough as fuck ! My brother was in borstal with one of em , used to go over what we called the plantation & set fire to the hillside on occasions !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> extra bloody tenner that is!! hahaha fucking scrooge me lol,, deffo gunna get one, il decide on a strain and use it as a keeper
> 
> even i cant fukup with one of them


I have one of those props ic3, I got the 20 site one. There must be something I'm doin wrong or there not as easy used as people make out m8, I get quicker roots using jiffy pellets and a shitty plastic prop from b&q. I only use my one when the pellets already have roots coming thru, I put them in the 20 site cloner with the sprayer just too get a good root system before goin in the wilmas. Just thot I'd let u know so u don't go buying one thinkin aww yeah, goina get roots in ten days cos it just didn't work like tht for me, maybe you'll have better luck with one tho


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Morgen UK'ers.....no fights last night. Booo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and now for something completely different!
> View attachment 2474100
> 
> new usb digi scope turned up this morning. only got a couple of crappy squished crumbs in the office draw but it works a treat
> ...



Lovely pics them Don.

Aye I made that bubble and posted you pics, it ended up speckled with red trichs rather than ALL red. From a distance (looking at a blob on the table) it had a greyish violet tinge to it.

And while we're on the subject of bubble here's a tip from the top............

DON'T EVER, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES CLEAN BUBBLE BAGS WITH 'SURGICAL SPIRIT'. IT WILL DANGEROUSLY CONTAMINATE YOUR HASH!!!!!!!!!!!!

I learnt the hard way.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fuck sake Yorkie a thought u were the resident chemist

CLEAN WITH COLD WATER ONLY.... Lol


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

I soak mine in water and a few splashes of cleaning alcohol......

edit: bubble bags that is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lovely pics them Don.
> 
> Aye I made that bubble and posted you pics, it ended up speckled with red trichs rather than ALL red. From a distance (looking at a blob on the table) it had a greyish violet tinge to it.
> 
> ...


so you did, fuck my memory is shot to bits. getting back into toking a bit more has it's downs. 

clean my bags with a bit of fairy liquid and rinse well, does me. made the mistake of cleaning my bong with surgical spirit once. took ages to get the smell out. now i use nail varnish remover. I used that grunge off stuff while at DST's and that's the best i've used. £20 a bottle but it's re usable too.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

thing with "grunge off" for bags, it sure smells a bit. But fuk me, I don't think I could go back to cleaning my bong and glass like I use to, 20 rolls of kitchen roll, oil up to my elbows, ffs. Ye old grunge off I just pop everything into a tub, soak overnight and rinse in the morning with hot water. 2 minute exercise Then pour the stuff back in the bottle. One of my bottles is almost like sludge. Still works! I rinse really well, I am sure that stuff has pretty potent shit in it.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

fuk me, I sound like someone off a Shopping Channel, lmao.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

you lot sound like ur debating how to clean a crack pipe,, nail varninsh remover but not the scented stuff haha


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

It was you who thought that though IC£...shows where your mind is, lol.

Hows the never ending build going today?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

see i don't mind the scented leaves a nice orangey flavour


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Dog erl....I wll get this dammed usb thing sussed (just not today, lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

trying to get more than an inch circle of focus here n there is fucking tricky. looks tasty fella.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

ok, last two, this was the last dog erl.





dog shit picture. literally.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck sake Yorkie a thought u were the resident chemist


Exactly! You've no idea how much it's doing my fucking head in working out what the residue left in my hash is that burns up into black rubbery smoke and fizzles and pops!

I know all the ingredients in 'Surgical Spirit' and surgical spirit is 'miscible' (it will mix with water) so if I clean bubble bags with the surgical spirit, the surgical spirit should wash away with water.

Well apparently not, the problem is when I've cleaned the bags with the spirit then washed the bags with water. I make my hash in iced water, the finished product looks the business. I bubble it up and the cannabinoid's bubble away to vapour (job done) but then there is a brown sticky residue left behind that has to be actually burned for it to go. 

This brown residue is equal in proportional mass to the cannabinoids that have bubbled away to vapour! There isn't enough contaminants in surgical spirit for it to those so it's a different substance altogether, what it is and where it came from beats me but I can tell you it fucking rips you in two if you try and smoke it!

Burn a blob on the end of a pin and it's a bit erm.......volatile shall we say!

I binned most of it.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> now i use nail varnish remover.


Aye that's the good stuff, it's watered down acetone, pure acetone would be the absolute best and I have some ordered off ebay but I was being an impatient bastard. 

I found a place in Manchester that sells pure heptane so I was going to make some hash/budder with that but couldn't be arsed waiting for it to arrive, I decided to go to boot's, pick up some surgical spirit to clean me hands after trimming and fuck it I can clean me bags with it at the same time and make some bubble.

I should have bought some nail varnish remover to clean the bags and used the surgical spirit for my hands.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Oooooh I've just realised it's Friday, excuse for a photo of the late finisher seen as it didn't get much face time.

I'll chuck a few up soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

Hindsights a bitch mate  did you do a big batch? You could've tried butaning it but it probably wouldn't filter it. Coffee strainer on the end of the tube Idk 

sickener.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

About 3g but I still have the bottom half of the plant trim and all of the long finisher trim.

I think I'm going to cut off the main cola and the tops from the long finisher today and leave the bottom half to go another week (12).

Then I'm going to get this heptane ordered and make a batch of the purest budder possible, mwah ha ha ha ha haa!

I'd smoke hash all the time if I could and fuck bud off completely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

So not mountains but enough eh. 

Now I'm off the baccy totally I can only bong hash and it just cattles my brain. Might break out my hookah at the weekend, I've got some lush hazelnut baccy to put in. (I know its baccy but hardly a regal kingsize) & mix some bubble in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Next time round I'm going to make a massive batch of flavoured THC liquer, proper stuff. The only thing that would stop me selling all legal (as I have a license) is the fact that it will have THC in it!

I know you want a bash at that Don, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So not mountains but enough eh.
> 
> Now I'm off the baccy totally I can only bong hash and it just cattles my brain. Might break out my hookah at the weekend, I've got some lush hazelnut baccy to put in. (I know its baccy but hardly a regal kingsize) & mix some bubble in.


Enough to make me wince when it went in the bin.

I had a lovely hookah back in the day, all hand painted gold leaf.
I swapped it for a Q of soapbar with some Egyptian kid that brought it back from Turkey. I left it at a pals house after a party one time and his little lass knocked it down the concrete cellar steps to be smashed into a million pieces.

They're all over the place round`here, every corner shop sells em. I'll only buy one again when I'm cropping enough to use one proper, sod that tobacco lark!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

I've made a few infused alcohol drinks. 151 Bacardi is awesome. Mix with real ginger beer. Have to get the 151 import tho. Vodka sucks tastewise. Whisky is a waste of good malt.

But yeah I'm up to try that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've made a few infused alcohol drinks. 151 Bacardi is awesome. Mix with real ginger beer. Have to get the 151 import tho. Vodka sucks tastewise. Whisky is a waste of good malt.
> 
> But yeah I'm up to try that


Well I'm gonna make it from scratch using 96% distilled ethanol (Spyritus) so I'm open to fruit suggestions!

And while I'm at it I think I'm going to make a super potent 'tincture' for flavouring soft drinks and playing with infusions.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice one, I'm curious will the process leave thc in the spirit flavourless?


----------



## Bigbudrich (Jan 11, 2013)

Who's got cutting for sale need 2 buy some plzzz only if u in uk....can't find any good cuttings at d moment let me know ASAP thanks ???


----------



## Bigbudrich (Jan 11, 2013)

monkz said:


> finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy a uk page lol
> live in south london pay 20 an eigth about 130 a ounce but its never weighed up properly... dealers think they an trick you but some people other than dealers also have the sense to go into any fukin shop and buy a scale lol... always have some grams missing in what i buy... and the strains arent that great, its also fukin wet as hell





Mate I don't no where u r in south but they are ripping u of I'm in south London aswell n I got a connect were u can get chese at200 on the oz dry stinky fluffy...Noo funny stuff...a lot of these guys in south all ways do that dodgy shit n like u pretty much said im not in it ever lol ???


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

it'll take you more than 12 posts to get a cutting from this thread. and I am being nice......



Bigbudrich said:


> Who's got cutting for sale need 2 buy some plzzz only if u in uk....can't find any good cuttings at d moment let me know ASAP thanks ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

Bigbudrich said:


> Mate I don't no where u r in south but they are ripping u of I'm in south London aswell n I got a connect were u can get chese at200 on the oz dry stinky fluffy...Noo funny stuff...a lot of these guys in south all ways do that dodgy shit n like u pretty much said im not in it ever lol ???


Dry stinky and FLUFFY!, u can keep ur fluffy bud at 200 an o


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Bigbudrich said:


> Mate I don't no where u r in south but they are ripping u of I'm in south London aswell n I got a connect were u can get chese at200 on the oz dry stinky fluffy...Noo funny stuff...a lot of these guys in south all ways do that dodgy shit n like u pretty much said im not in it ever lol ???


Come's in here and mentions the cheese, little does he know..............Mwah ha ha ha ha ha haa!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Come's in here and mentions the cheese, little does he know..............Mwah ha ha ha ha ha haa!


If his cheese is fluffy there's something wrong, I've grown it once and it was anything but fluffy


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If his cheese is fluffy there's something wrong, I've grown it once and it was anything but fluffy


Think he meant covered in fluff,probs fae the inside of the guys pants


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 11, 2013)

Easy lads how's it goin?

Ice gunna bell ya as soon as I'm done ere mate.....yorky what's happnin you at ices tomoz or you goin today an leaving me them there mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

friday fr0st

View attachment 2475840View attachment 2475841View attachment 2475842View attachment 2475839


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

Goins be some big buds in ther don, specially that big fucker in the back, what is it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 11, 2013)

Easy lads how's it goin?

Ice gunna bell ya as soon as I'm done ere mate.....yorky what's happnin you at ices tomoz or you goin today an leaving me them there mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one, I'm curious will the process leave thc in the spirit flavourless?


The way I will do it, as far as I understand yes.
I can be confident in that respect as far as I don't think ANYBODY actually knows what pure THC tastes like, the chemicals that we ASSOCIATE with the 'taste' will be removed.


What we know as the taste comes from contaminants in the hash like chlorophyll and shit so what you have to do is harvest all the cannabinoid's with no contaminates, dissolve the pure cannabinoid's in pure ethanol (drinking alcohol), then make an alcoholic beverage using that THC/alcohol solution as a base.


So the method is........


1) Get some pure heptane.


http://papercement.com/bestine.html



Bestine Solvent & Thinner is 100% pure n-heptane (MSDS from the manufacturer), or if you fancy ringing a chem supply house to purchase a bottle of 100% n-heptane for a couple of quid it's perfectly legal and you need it for 'extracting essential oils'.


Heptane is a fully non-polar solvent, basically this means that all the good stuff we want (THC and related cannabinoids) will dissolve in it while all the crap we don't want (chlorophyll and other contaminates) won't. 
Some people use hexane as the solvent of choice for high grade hash in the states but hexane will oxidise into another very harmful chemical that causes CNS depression so it has been ousted for heptane in commercial labs, hence my choice.


2) Make some budder with heptane.


3) Dissolve budder in ethanol (96% spyritus).


4) You now have a drinkable, near pure, alcohol/cannabinoid solution for making products with.

Polish Liqueur/Brandy using a rectified alcohol base.
1) Get some fruit and a few tablespoons of sugar in a large mason jar, cover and steep in the cannabinoid infused alcohol base until the fruit has absorbed all the alcohol. 
Keep topping up the alcohol base as it gets absorbed by the fruit until the fruit will absorb no more. 


2) When the fruit will absorb no more alcohol (a couple of months to do proper) then you can dilute the jar with as much distilled water again, shake it up and bottle it.


It's ready to drink at this point and will be around 30-40% ABV, when our las's family make them in Poland (minus the cannabinoids mind!) they will filter out the fruit at this stage and add more alcohol/sugar/herbs to taste and bring the ABV to around 60%. The fruit will be used as a topping for bowls of ice cream (it's wicked!) or in pies/deserts.


Her mum makes 'Cherry' at around 60% as standard but I have some 'peach' here that her brother made for xmas that is around 25-30%.


Alcopop RTD's like Smirnoff Ice, WKD, VK, Bacardi Breezer, Sourz and MD 20/20 are all made simply by using an ethanol base then diluted with flavoured water and carbonated before bottling.
Even jelly shots and alcoholic slush puppies, I thought of doing slush puppies years and years ago then I saw them first available at 'The Foundation' night club in Wakefield (legendary) a couple of months later.


Simply a 'slushie' machine with the temp dropped and a couple of litre bottles of Spyritus thrown in the top, the concept made a lot of fucking money back then.
It fed the back end of the 90's 'E' generation!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Goins be some big buds in ther don, specially that big fucker in the back, what is it?


deceptive is what it is. second from last pic is the close up. the 2 toke that's not been topped. it's a bit wispy.

thrips have had a field day. but i've got them on the run now. next run should be thrip free and back to proper yields.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> yorky what's happnin you at ices tomoz or you goin today an leaving me them there mate?


I'll see you tomoz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The way I will do it, as far as I understand yes.
> I can be confident in that respect as far as I don't think ANYBODY actually knows what pure THC tastes like, the chemicals that we ASSOCIATE with the 'taste' will be removed.
> 
> 
> ...


sounds pretty simple actually. and i guess any fruit will work but best will be ones with high sugar content  I've done the brewing bit with the sugar and fruit but not the thc. this heptane really that easy to acquire? thinking more for making oil. should evap real easy and leave you with more or less the same as using everclear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

you might find this thread interesting too yorkie, https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deceptive is what it is. second from last pic is the close up. the 2 toke that's not been topped. it's a bit wispy.
> 
> thrips have had a field day. but i've got them on the run now. next run should be thrip free and back to proper yields.


Lol, yeah in the third pic it looks massive. What's thrips? Some sorta pests aye? Thank fuck I've never had anything in mine tht shouldn't be..well apart from seeds on one grow lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

man, thrips are fucking evil things. they stick their two pincers into the fleshy part of your leaves and suck all the juice out. make like silver slug trails in your leaves, oh and they love new shoot leaves. [email protected]

effects your yield and if left unchecked they can kill plants. fucking murder they are.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

wats with all the liong replys? anyone would think we know our stuff? fuksake man

how is everyone? just got bak from hossy,, the doc gave me the GOOD news,, hes unsure if it will EVER heal,, thanx doc just wat i needed to hear lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats with all the liong replys? anyone would think we know our stuff? fuksake man
> 
> how is everyone? just got bak from hossy,, the doc gave me the GOOD news,, hes unsure if it will EVER heal,, thanx doc just wat i needed to hear lol


Fuck me m8, that ain't good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck me m8, that ain't good


tell me about it,, ther sending m to a dermatologist,, thers sum new experimental treatment shit or summet,, they want me to have a bash at that see what happens,, i even got thanked for saving nhs money by doing my own dressings! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tell me about it,, ther sending m to a dermatologist,, thers sum new experimental treatment shit or summet,, they want me to have a bash at that see what happens,, i even got thanked for saving nhs money by doing my own dressings! lol


At least that's good news m8, maybe they'll be able to do summit. Lol aye u where really thinkin on saving the nhs money lol, u should have asked them for money cos u had to do ur own dressings


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> , u should have asked them for money cos u had to do ur own dressings


i did,, didnet fly

YORKIE PM


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds pretty simple actually. and i guess any fruit will work but best will be ones with high sugar content  I've done the brewing bit with the sugar and fruit but not the thc. this heptane really that easy to acquire? thinking more for making oil. should evap real easy and leave you with more or less the same as using everclear.


Aye my Dad asked me last week why don't I distill my own alcohol as I'm licensed and he doesn't understand that it's pointless as I can buy it ready made in a bottle and simply 'shake & bake' as it were, brewing's too time consuming for the return in this day and age of mass produced chemicals.

Well for starters don't use Everclear for making oil as it's ethanol, it's the same as spyritus but watered down for the Americans (unless you can get the 90% one). 

1) It's ethanol/drinking alcohol so too expensive for hash\oil production.

2) Chlorophyll and other contaminates will dissolve in ethanol so it's not the ideal tool for the job either.

You need a solvent (something that will dissolve something else making a solution) to do the job but nobody said that solvent has to be an alcohol, let alone an expensive alcohol that is of food grade (everclear/spyritus).

Heptane is THE best solvent for the job at hand but you can't just walk into a shop and buy it.

Second choice after heptane for me would be acetone which you can buy on ebay cheap as chips.........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acetone-99-5-Pure-1L-/140573773399?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item20bad98e57

And this is how pure your goo is with acetone.......



Not my snaps but it's a good example.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

I reckon I knock up a batch of 'Rick Simpson Oil' at some point IC3 and we get you to apply it topically (rubbed on) to your leg and start a journal of progress, when the miraculous oil heals your gammy shit we make it go viral and stick another 2 fingers up to prohibition in the name of the cause.

If it doesn't work at least you didn't pay 300 sheets a month to GW Pharmaceuticals for a script of Sativex!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

yorkie check your emails man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

.......done.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

What's sativex yman? I remember years ago see on tele bout a thc spray doing trials etc sprayed it under the tongue.

Acetone can also been used to clean cocaine, there's lots of info on how to online and I think a mexican drug cartel do or done it on a large scale, the sinola cartel.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> What's sativex yman? I remember years ago see on tele bout a thc spray doing trials etc sprayed it under the tongue.
> 
> Acetone can also been used to clean cocaine, there's lots of info on how to online and I think a mexican drug cartel do or done it on a large scale, the sinola cartel.


 yeh u use acitone o clean the cokain prep areass or anyware its touched, we used to use inhaler refils as crack pipes and use it to clean em out,, good stuff just dont get the sceented stuff

ur net bak on now cuntybollox?

anyone grown la gentics LA woman? neevr heard of te fucker personallyu


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh u use acitone o clean the cokain prep areass or anyware its touched, we used to use inhaler refils as crack pipes and use it to clean em out,, good stuff just dont get the sceented stuff
> 
> ur net bak on now cuntybollox?


No not for bout 3wks m8 arrrrgh on me fone n this poxy 3g shit, carnt even use the site properly have to have it on vbulliton or its too slow n freezes.

Started on sons of anarchy last night watched the 1st 4episodes qaulity, and there's 5-6 seasons to watch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> What's sativex yman? I remember years ago see on tele bout a thc spray doing trials etc sprayed it under the tongue.
> 
> Acetone can also been used to clean cocaine, there's lots of info on how to online and I think a mexican drug cartel do or done it on a large scale, the sinola cartel.


Sativex is that spray mate, it's made by GW Pharmaceuticals in England and is only available in Europe (since last year I think).

http://www.gwpharm.com/sativex.aspx

[video=youtube;Un5JSkNX5oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Un5JSkNX5oQ[/video]

The plants that GW Pharmaceuticals grow to make sativex are from seeds supplied by Hortapharm BV in the Netherlands, Hortapharm BV is owned by David Watson (The_Skunkman) and the seeds are 2 phenos of Skunk no1 that have been selectively bred to produce 99% CBD and 99% THC respectively.

It's the only way they could get a patent for the plant in order to use real cannabis extract, the first product of it's kind to do so.



Aye, the acetone for washing coke is the exact same principle as the hash.
It's about 'tool for the job' and it's fucking dirt cheap!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2013)

a friend of mine made a batch of Rick simpsons oil for a Cancer Patient. He used the method that called for naptha.
The cancer patient did not tolerate the oil well at all and puked it all up. He is not shure if it was because of using naptha...instead of isopropyl alcohol or alcohol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

That sprays still around then lol fuck it was years ago that I see it on tele n talking bour trials.

There's been and prob still happening many trials where they give heroin addicts, pure smack diamorphine is it? For free and the get all the needles etc n shoot up in kinda a hospital enviroment, quite a few european countrys do it as the norm.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> a friend of mine made a batch of Rick simpsons oil for a Cancer Patient. He used the method that called for naptha.
> The cancer patient did not tolerate the oil well at all and puked it all up. He is not shure if it was because of using naptha...instead of isopropyl alcohol or alcohol.


It should make no difference at all which solvent is used as long as ALL the solvent is evaporated away, naptha won't make as pure a product as heptane or acetone mind you.

Not everybody can stomach cannabinoid oil to be honest, it can get you high as fuck!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> There's been and prob still happening many trials where they give heroin addicts, pure smack diamorphine is it? For free and the get all the needles etc n shoot up in kinda a hospital enviroment, quite a few european countrys do it as the norm.


Makes sense, methadone is fucking evil stuff and is harder to kick than the smack. If you're trying to beat the drug problem in your country you don't go feeding the addicts a drug that is harder to beat than the original choice.

If all you are interested about is keeping budgets and 'funding' then this is a different matter.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Makes sense, methadone is fucking evil stuff and is harder to kick than the smack. If you're trying to beat the drug problem in your country you don't go feeding the addicts a drug that is harder to beat than the original choice.
> 
> If all you are interested about is keeping budgets and 'funding' then this is a different matter.......


u dont get of gear unil your ready all this methadone shit is just prolonging it,, i been clean 6 yrs now and i started on meth got donnw to the subbies and off NOW im bak on subbies for my leg so gotta go thr the whoe rattle again

THANX!!

sambo your talking about shooting galleries, the cops cant arrest u in ther for possesion and u get a sterile enviroment to take ur shit,,germany is famouse for it
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/britains-first-drug-shooting-galleries-hailed-a-success-758729.html

just made a order frm attitude like a hr ago and already despatched! bonus


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah I seen and read bout the giving the worst or most problematic heroin addicts, free diamorphine and taking in a kinda safe hosp enviroment.

Has been trialed more than once in this country and I fink switzerland,norway n somewhere else its quite the norm.

Makes sense like ya say and stops em stealing abit anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

What did ya get of attitude ice? Anything nice?

And u was asking bout that LA women I'm shore dura grew a LA sumfin ages ago and got a real nice yield from it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Methadone programs in the UK now have a 6 year minimum term when signed up by GP's.

'Drug detox' and '6 years minimum term' in the same sentence is simply illogical and screams corruption!

"We want to get you off the drugs in the fastest, safest way possible. Unfortunately that has been assessed (by somebody) to take a minimum of 6 years" - Bollocks!


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> No not for bout 3wks m8 arrrrgh on me fone n this poxy 3g shit, carnt even use the site properly have to have it on vbulliton or its too slow n freezes.
> 
> Started on sons of anarchy last night watched the 1st 4episodes qaulity, and there's 5-6 seasons to watch.


Sons is amazing! Finished Season 5 the other week. I just gets better and better! 

Hows everyone? I havent been about for ages, bloody internet is normally too slow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Off to the shop, I'll get some pics of this at 11 weeks up when I come back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> What did ya get of attitude ice? Anything nice?
> 
> And u was asking bout that LA women I'm shore dura grew a LA sumfin ages ago and got a real nice yield from it


just 5x fem PE and 1 a la woman all fems thought id best have sum in,, dident wanna try anything else the pe is fast as fek great cash crop

6 yr minimum term? wat you on about yorkie? never herd of such a thing,, my gp never said rite you got 6 yrs lol i takes as long as it takes and it pends wether its a detox script or maintainance


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just 5x fem PE and 1 a la woman all fems thought id best have sum in,, dident wanna try anything else the pe is fast as fek great cash crop
> 
> 6 yr minimum term? wat you on about yorkie? never herd of such a thing,, my gp never said rite you got 6 yrs lol i takes as long as it takes and it pends wether its a detox script or maintainance


I said now, how long you been clean?.......

Detox or maintenance script? What's to maintain, a habit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm off t shop now I've written me list, fucking stoner.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I said now, how long you been clean?.......
> 
> Detox or maintenance script? What's to maintain, a habit?


 they give maintainance scripts to these 50+ yr olds who have no hope of ever getting clean/ or want to, so they maintain them ratehr than try and detox

detox well thats self explanatory

i been clean 6 yrs, but with the subbies im on for pain im bak at a dru gclinic albeit not onethat all the normal junkies go too,, ive not heard anythig about 6 yrs jobby, il ask my worker wen she comes,

OH
u got owt i can use to stop the light cumming thru sum cracks in the extrance? no tape obviously summet i can put behind the door to stop it even showing thru


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they give maintainance scripts to these 50+ yr olds who have no hope of ever getting clean/ or want to, so they maintain them ratehr than try and detox
> 
> detox well thats self explanatory
> 
> ...


what about sonething like this along the inside of the join?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DRAUGHT-EXCLUDER-FOR-WINDOW-DOOR-INSULATION-2-ROLLS-OF-5METRE-X-9mm-/150728774215?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item2318229247


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what about sonething like this along the inside of the join?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DRAUGHT-EXCLUDER-FOR-WINDOW-DOOR-INSULATION-2-ROLLS-OF-5METRE-X-9mm-/150728774215?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item2318229247


yeh thats that stuff, i used it b4,, but aint got none grrrr


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

Aye that draught excluder done for me before, there was still a little light gettin thru in places so I hung a curtain up behind the door too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye that draught excluder done for me before, there was still a little light gettin thru in places so I hung a curtain up behind the door too


il order sum, just havent got any now weekend cumming, il get sum im going to BnM tomorrow for the patternd paper, ive done a good job u cant tell thers a door behind wer ive papered, unless u moove furnature u dont see any hatch ,,, soon as i get teh pattern stuff up be mint! thnking if i move ould just give it a lik of pink paint and say its the kids den,,seems valid


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il order sum, just havent got any now weekend cumming, il get sum im going to BnM tomorrow for the patternd paper, ive done a good job u cant tell thers a door behind wer ive papered, unless u moove furnature u dont see any hatch ,,, soon as i get teh pattern stuff up be mint! thnking if i move ould just give it a lik of pink paint and say its the kids den,,seems valid


show them fuckall, they'll have the welfare round sayin u lock ur kids in a cupboard next lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive not heard anythig about 6 yrs jobby, il ask my worker wen she comes,
> 
> OH
> u got owt i can use to stop the light cumming thru sum cracks in the extrance? no tape obviously summet i can put behind the door to stop it even showing thru


Aye I seen it on a Donal MacIntyre documentary a few weeks ago, GP confirmed it comes as a 'recommendation' in new governmental guidelines.

It's not mandatory granted but the NHS is fucked and it's all part of the 'funding' conspiracy, a bit like getting kitchens and shit off the council even though you don't need em. If they don't spend the cash then they get allocated less the following year.


Do you want me to pick you a roll of that draught seal stuff up from Wilkos tomorrow and give me the money back? They're about 4 quid.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> show them fuckall, they'll have the welfare round sayin u lock ur kids in a cupboard next lol


dident think of it that way IMO yeh hahaha,, was gunna remove tha hatch and get rid of it like so it was just a hole,, yeh poitn taken il just leave it,, see how long before i get a text saying HEY! thers a hidden room in this house,, il be like,,,really?



The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I seen it on a Donal MacIntyre documentary a few weeks ago, GP confirmed it comes as a 'recommendation' in new governmental guidelines.
> 
> It's not mandatory granted but the NHS is fucked and it's all part of the 'funding' conspiracy, a bit like getting kitchens and shit off the council even though you don't need em. If they don't spend the cash then they get allocated less the following year.
> 
> ...


 yeh thats why u see the council doing mad roadworks just before april/may each yr lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

Buzzing, I'm getting a car! Well, my bird is...

2.0 Pug 206 GTI 180 and with a bit of tinkering Yorkie's gonna see about squeezing around 200bhp out of it for her.

She'll be fucking rapid.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 11, 2013)

hows it lads


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 11, 2013)

Whats everyone smoking on tonight? I havent got fuck all so I'm gonna have a few beers


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Howdy drg

MasterG u off work now then m8? 

Fuck I'm bored......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

@ Ice, Ive grown that LA woman m8, years ago, think it was the one in my old avatar, had around 2 & half off it, piss easy to grow, grew in attic. nice from what i can recall, ( which isn't a lot these days ! )

PS , sorry to hear about ya hoof !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Buzzing, I'm getting a car! Well, my bird is...
> 
> 2.0 Pug 206 GTI 180 and with a bit of tinkering Yorkie's gonna see about squeezing around 200bhp out of it for her.
> 
> She'll be fucking rapid.


 have fun paying the insurance on that fucker,, m getting a 13 plate soon, :caugh: caugh: u stik to ur old machine haha 



drgrowshit said:


> hows it lads


 good man just bored thinking ps3 online black ops 2 or just sit bored



newuserlol said:


> Howdy drg
> 
> MasterG u off work now then m8?
> 
> Fuck I'm bored......


 tell me about it, friday night to sambo,,shoulda got a crisi loan and gone out on the town for
p
a
r
t
y
)

i got all of soa,, if u want out lemmi know samboil throw u sum dvds in the post to keep u occupied till yer net comes bak on


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Howdy robotB 

Yeah really enjoyed the 1st 4 episodes of sons of anarchy gonna watch em all now.

One of the last 1s I aint watched, loved the wire, sopranos,walking dead,breaking bad,boardwalk empire,

I don't watch much tele lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> have fun paying the insurance on that fucker,, m getting a 13 plate soon, :caugh: caugh: u stik to ur old machine haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah a party on me fucking tod although I have had some wicked nights pilled out me nut dancing in front of the tele with heart club classics on lmao


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 11, 2013)

Sons is by far the best. Pretty sure ive seen em all now im moving on to breaking bad. Its awesome so far


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lol yeah a party on me fucking tod although I have had some wicked nights pilled out me nut dancing in front of the tele with heart club classics on lmao


can fucking imagine u on dancemat,, sambos having a party and nobodys invited lol,
chilling out on the cumdown with suicide FM on the radio late night love affair or sum shit LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can fucking imagine u on dancemat,, sambos having a party and nobodys invited lol,
> chilling out on the cumdown with suicide FM on the radio late night love affair or sum shit LOL


Lmfao that did make lol u git, aint far off tho ice lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

RobotBoy said:


> Sons is by far the best. Pretty sure ive seen em all now im moving on to breaking bad. Its awesome so far


How far into breaking bad are m8? Fucking wicked that seris 1 of the best if not the best.

@ at people who are up to date how do ya think its gonna end? I reckon skyler will end up topping walt???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

I like raving on my Tod too sometimes. Am tempted but I'm not getting on it. Really fancy a gram of grit ho. Maybe the morrow. Load of good footy the morra


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> How far into breaking bad are m8? Fucking wicked that seris 1 of the best if not the best.
> 
> @ at people who are up to date how do ya think its gonna end? I reckon skyler will end up topping walt???


You not downloaded it all yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> have fun paying the insurance on that fucker,, m getting a 13 plate soon, :caugh: caugh: u stik to ur old machine haha


Straight grand fully comp which is damn good and as for 'old machine', a GTI 180 @ 7 years old with 60.000 or less miles on the clock?

Bring your 13 plate all day long, I don't even need to know what it is. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You not downloaded it all yet?


Of course don I'm up to date fuckink love it, didn't wana spoil it to much for roboB cause fink he's only started watchin

Cunts tho a 6month break! Aint back on till the summer.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Howdy drg
> 
> MasterG u off work now then m8?
> 
> Fuck I'm bored......


oh yeah m8, was supposed to work tomoro but just got a phone call sayin not to bother. Just waitin on skulls now, still ain't here. If ur on sr m8 that ali baba stuff is well good for the money imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Straight grand fully comp which is damn good and as for 'old machine', a GTI 180 @ 7 years old with 60.000 or less miles on the clock?
> 
> Bring your 13 plate all day long, I don't even need to know what it is. lol


dont matter about speed, u cant go past 70 anyways unless u wanna loose your licence. so immature 200bhp lol i garuntte she wont eeven touch that! 
fast cas never insterested me,, id rather go for reliability and economy
besides ul have to pay,tax,insurance,mot, the whole 9 yards, i wont so  i win this one hands down. just wen i can be arsed
[video=youtube;ivkYP8C-ops]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivkYP8C-ops[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> oh yeah m8, was supposed to work tomoro but just got a phone call sayin not to bother. Just waitin on skulls now, still ain't here. If ur on sr m8 that ali baba stuff is well good for the money imo


Them skulls still in escrow tho mg? 

Yeah I'm on that hash m8 fucking good price, spanishfly is more expensive but that is some amazing hash, and he's sound have ordered loads of him, 1 2g order was .21 under I told him and he then sent a free 2.1! Was impressed with that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont matter about speed, u cant go past 70 anyways unless u wanna loose your licence. so immature 200bhp lol i garuntte she wont eeven touch that!
> fast cas never insterested me,, id rather go for reliability and economy
> besides ul have to pay,tax,insurance,mot, the whole 9 yards, i wont so  i win this one hands down. just wen i can be arsed


The car/insurance and tax are tax deductible because she is a self employed and the petrol allowance she gets from the agency she freelances for is 9p per mile MORE than the average mpg running costs for the car.

She gets a free GTI 180 and makes profit on petrol for every mile she travels while working.

................Checkmate........

She'll end up tracking it for fun.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Them skulls still in escrow tho mg?
> 
> Yeah I'm on that hash m8 fucking good price, spanishfly is more expensive but that is some amazing hash, and he's sound have ordered loads of him, 1 2g order was .21 under I told him and he then sent a free 2.1! Was impressed with that.


Yeah still in escrow m8, still within the delivery time frame that it says on his page

that was pretty good deal on the hash


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah still in escrow m8, still within the delivery time frame that it says on his page
> 
> that was pretty good deal on the hash


That's alrite then if ya still in escrow, never go outside of escrow aint worth the risk.

When u trying the cmg63 fingy?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> That's alrite then if ya still in escrow, never go outside of escrow aint worth the risk.
> 
> When u trying the cmg63 fingy?


Quiet night tonite m8 cos had planned on workin but goina crack the seal tomoro, got a bottle of southern comfort so all I need noes a box of beer and I'm good to go lol. Still hopin them skulls come tomoro so me m8 can test them and ill ly and watch see how good they are.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The car/insurance and tax are tax deductible because she is a self employed and the petrol allowance she gets from the agency she freelances for is 9p per mile MORE than the average mpg running costs for the car.
> 
> She gets a free GTI 180 and makes profit on petrol for every mile she travels while working.
> 
> ...


im getting one of these


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 11, 2013)

Not gunna get me rims nicked tomoz am I ice? Lmao........I was expecting ya to sound a lot more gormy ya twat lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not gunna get me rims nicked tomoz am I ice? Lmao........I was expecting ya to sound a lot more gormy ya twat lol


lol,, really? gormless hahaha,, i may come across as a cunt on here m8 but im most certainly not.
and
nobody would dare or not dare,, but out of resepct they wouldnt touch anyones car who is visitng my home, the little cunts,

lovely car that should be on a 013 or watever they use for last half of yr,, il be bak thru my test before summer,, then its on tour ic3 goes!!! so be warned guys non of yers are safe!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 11, 2013)

Wankers I wana come too lol

Agree there pukka ice is a lot different on the fone than on here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im getting one of these


Seat's are good cars mate, it's a VW that won't get nicked and for less money!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 11, 2013)

just put the mh bulb in the old 250 and made my room into a veg just now,got about 7 psyco cuts 1 muther lol she will love it away from the cfl and repoted cant wait to see her love it,im sad lol,oooooh and 3 sweet and sour just sprouted,might go take a pic,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Wankers I wana come too lol
> 
> Agree there pukka ice is a lot different on the fone than on here


misinformation m8,,, the war was won on that shit! im a terribly bloody nice bloke!



The Yorkshireman said:


> Seat's are good cars mate, it's a VW that won't get nicked and for less money!


 free tax,ree mots, free courtesy car if fuks up, fre insurance, FREE CAR,, how can i moan? was looking at a focus 1.6 STI,, was temting but them ful prices il stik to a 1.2litre


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> misinformation m8,,, the war was won on that shit! im a terribly bloody nice bloke!
> 
> 
> 
> free tax,ree mots, free courtesy car if fuks up, fre insurance, FREE CAR,, how can i moan? was looking at a focus 1.6 STI,, was temting but them ful prices il stik to a 1.2litre


oooof only kids get 1.2's IC3, even at those fuel prices.

The STI would do you better, she was looking at a Focus ST 170's before the pug but the GTI 180 shit's on the ST for less money and looks better.

A 1.2 won't pull with you the missus, 2 kids and the shopping mate.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all a wee pic or 2 of my veg room put the mh in the 250,took 15 gabs so feeling a bit speedy,away to clean the walls in the room,get some sheeting and shit on monday,gave the phyco mother a 7.5 lt re pot house and some rizo and bio gro 2 and a half ml per lt,o and plant magic soil,wait till youz see she will look healthy as fuck,thats all folks!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A 1.2 won't pull with you the missus, 2 kids and the shopping mate.


LOOK the missus is loosing weight!! stop having a go PMPL

that image was a 1.2 thats a big 1.2 1.2 se watever the fuk that means,


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, really? gormless hahaha,, i may come across as a cunt on here m8 but im most certainly not.
> and
> nobody would dare or not dare,, but out of resepct they wouldnt touch anyones car who is visitng my home, the little cunts,
> 
> lovely car that should be on a 013 or watever they use for last half of yr,, il be bak thru my test before summer,, then its on tour ic3 goes!!! so be warned guys non of yers are safe!


If ya down sheep land Ice , ya most welcome at mine m8 !


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 11, 2013)

WHATS SKULL HASH THING?fucking caps lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> WHATS SKULL HASH THING?fucking caps lol


its wer u pop sum1 eyes out and fuk the sockets? why,u visiting wales?



bazoomer said:


> If ya down sheep land Ice , ya most welcome at mine m8 !


thanx man,, no shit wen i get it all sorted,, il be all over teh spot,, and in a 1.2 SE thats gunna be cheap as chips! in fuel. cant wait.

only be visting the tristed lads t ho not the priks and ripoff merchants,, it seems that its only us good laads left,weve managed to fuk of the conmen


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its wer u pop sum1 eyes out and fuk the sockets? why,u visiting wales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well don't plan on going home same day , you can sample my wares & enjoy , ( nothing sexual though ) lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> If ya down sheep land Ice , ya most welcome at mine m8 !





bazoomer said:


> Well don't plan on going home same day , you can sample my wares & enjoy , ( nothing sexual though ) lol


oh a overnighter,, id best bring shirly


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 11, 2013)

Evening lads. We all good?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh a overnighter,, id best bring shirly


You won't need that m8, ile take you up are leisure centre (5 sheep tied to a lamp post ) you're in for a good night !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

@ ice , did you recognise any of those names I threw at you a few posts back m8 ?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 11, 2013)

Was just pulling ya leg ice sounded normal m8 lol........don't be up to lait get ya head down early don't want ya fading ya puff lol

Sambo get train up geezer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ ice , did you recognise any of those names I threw at you a few posts back m8 ?


shit soz man i missed em il bounce bak a few pages n see

grangers yeh i herd of em,, dont have nowt to do with em tho,, frazers? i know jordan frasier, young lad may be his nephew or summet, thers a few more i seem to have forgot ther names,
to be honest i dont have nothing to do with the riffraff,, im not from here im from york, so the riffraff round here is a sure fire way of gettingfucked by 5-0,, most of em are stone cold snitches



PUKKA BUD said:


> Was just pulling ya leg ice sounded normal m8 lol........don't be up to lait get ya head down early don't want ya fading ya puff lol
> 
> Sambo get train up geezer


mad train far that pukka lad, yeh im having a joint of me cherry and going to bed mate i aim to be in bed within the next hour lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

I know what u mean m8 , I'm abit of a loner, especially since I been growing , it can be a lonely game growing, especially if u wanna stay out of the big house !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I know what u mean m8 , I'm abit of a loner, especially since I been growing , it can be a lonely game growing, especially if u wanna stay out of the big house !


yeh if i dint have a family i wouldnt give a fook about jail, its n o deterrent ifact its a rther welcome break, but with a family,, i gotta be acrefull, im the same dontbother with NO CUNT! thers peopl who would say yeh hes a pal,, i wouldnt say the same tho, im just too fucking nice and they try to take advantage, so the easiest way is fuk em all off,, i put my dvds price right up so i know the estate kids wont come round no more,,they dont,, i talk more to people online than inthe real world,, to many cunts


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 11, 2013)

evening people,can anyone tell me how to add picture to my profile (left hand side bit..avatar?)


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> evening people,can anyone tell me how to add picture to my profile (left hand side bit..avatar?)


Yes, go to top, look for edit profile, avatar option on left hand side, down abit .


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 11, 2013)

cheers m8 il give it a go


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes, go to top, look for edit profile, avatar option on left hand side, down abit .


got customize profile,cant find the fucker there.doesnt appear to say edit profile.im probably looking in wrong bit


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

You found it yet ? Scroll down its on the left somewhere m8 , I'm on the mobile version ATM so can't check soz.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> got customize profile,cant find the fucker there.doesnt appear to say edit profile.im probably looking in wrong bit


My rollitup


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

Ice , I thought that cock toy was a fucking ice cream cornet at first ! I had somat like that years back , gave it to me m8 , told him I hadn't used it , 4 got to clean it out & he thought it was full of lube ! Daft dirty twat ! Lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

@BAZ you been in newport long mate? oh yeah alright guys hope your all doing alright


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @BAZ you been in newport long mate? oh yeah alright guys hope your all doing alright


Ow be m8 ? , I'm up p pool way now m8, lived in bedwas for 13 years, then Cwmbran now here , nice & quiet up here !


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Ow be m8 ? , I'm up p pool way now m8, lived in bedwas for 13 years, then Cwmbran now here , nice & quiet up here !


I'm all good cheers mate, happy days I was thinking you could have been round the corner for a while lol, don't think I've met any locals on here, where I live is nice and quiet thank fuck I don't think I could handle living in the rougher parts with all the headaches that come with it sadly I have a low tolerance for assholes, I've never lived anywhere else but me n the misses is planning on moving to the outskirts down the line but will have to live in the bronx for a little while due to a family member owning a house we can rent so won't have to worry about growing there, the last couple of years been growing in rented propertys and can't deal with the headaches of it much longer, fingers crossed and in about 14months we'll be stress free providing we don't get caught first.
How you been keeping mate? those kidney stones nearly sorted yet?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmm now when I think of Newport I just think rite I'm going to be here for adleast 40 mins in traffic . if the bookies made bets for car crashes at the tunnel between 4-5 pm I would of made a fortune wouldn't need to work ! Lmao . Anyway how is the lads on this cold night !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

@ W Dragon , yes I'm prety much a loner m8, few good trusted m8's , I'm usually busy trucking up & down uk, but these fekin stones been crippling me ! Getting better now though ! Cheers. @ Rolla , you're fekin spot on with that M4 m8 ! Supposed to be widening soon though !


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Hmmm now when I think of Newport I just think rite I'm going to be here for adleast 40 mins in traffic . if the bookies made bets for car crashes at the tunnel between 4-5 pm I would of made a fortune wouldn't need to work ! Lmao . Anyway how is the lads on this cold night !


LOL very true mate, not sure exactly what was going on yesterday but there was 3 crashes that brought newport to a standstill for hours, the coldra roundabout, chepstow rd and george st bridge, terrorists couldn't have shut newport down any better.
All good this end what about you mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ W Dragon , yes I'm prety much a loner m8, few good trusted m8's , I'm usually busy trucking up & down uk, but these fekin stones been crippling me ! Getting better now though ! Cheers. @ Rolla , you're fekin spot on with that M4 m8 ! Supposed to be widening soon though !


Glad to hear your getting better mate, I had a friend who was living down here for a while a few years back who had them and ended up being hospitalised because of the pain, he was a hard bastard and crumbled with them, poor bastard was in tears!
I've turned into a loner aswell mate being born n bred here have plenty of mates but have had to stop having them round and distance myself and now only bother with a couple of friends I've known since I was a baby due to the fact I know they're loyal and would never talk no matter what, I think being isolated when growing in your own home is part of the game, my poor misses can't even have her family around at the mo because of the 8"fan blasting away and you can hear it at the front door, it doesn't help I'm growing in the spare bedroom next to the bathroom so can't even risk them coming round for a coffee just incase they need to use the toilet whilst they're here.
I think I'm gonna down grade after this grow to 1x600w and a silent 6" in a 1.2metre tent and put it in the little bedroom and try and get our social lives back on track, all this avoiding the front door is getting old now.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2013)

All good here m8 . trip to north wales tomoz 3 hour drive over mounatins just to do some bullshit job in a governebt building up at 5 really not looking forward to it .
Surely you can get a quieter fan drag ? I got an 8 inch with a speed controller and temprature controller and a good price . Or you can get the silent 1s


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> All good here m8 . trip to north wales tomoz 3 hour drive over mounatins just to do some bullshit job in a governebt building up at 5 really not looking forward to it .
> Surely you can get a quieter fan drag ? I got an 8 inch with a speed controller and temprature controller and a good price . Or you can get the silent 1s


Sounds like you're in for a good day then mate lol atleast you got a decent quiet drive in the morning to start, used to be the only thing I liked about working in north wales, Yeah mate I need a quieter fan it sounds like a fucking jet engine and is probably more powerful than I need but it works great with 2x600's keeping temps and rh in check, after this grow though I'm buying a new one can't be dealing with the noise any more it is para inducing lol gonna go for a silent 5 or 6 inch mate and see how that goes, I was trying to grow in the attic but that was a serious ballache and we've had some serious probs in the house were in at the mo and had to have work men out to sort them and every time they've been out had to shut down and pull the ducting up and on the last time I put it all back and after a day or so the ducting broke and fell between my pots and cooked the fuckers so gave up there, also the first time we had a leak here the water flooded the area I keep some of my grow stuff in and contaminated my cloning gear without my knowing so fucked me over badly, I had nearly 100 clones fail on me over 5 batches due to the root riot cubes getting contaminated water run through them, been one fuck up after the other for months now so gonna down size to the little bedroom and go stress free and run a cone perpetual on 12-12 and do a little veg in the wardrobe and try for the easy life!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I'm a gonna, take it easy lads I'm off to watch some film les miserables with the misses, not sure what it's about but looks like a war film during the french revolution hopefully it's a decent flick been a while since I saw a good war movie.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 11, 2013)

It's no good playing naked twister on yer own !


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a musical is it not Dragon, let us know what you think about it? I fear I may get dragged along to it by my wife.....



W Dragon said:


> Well I'm a gonna, take it easy lads I'm off to watch some film les miserables with the misses, not sure what it's about but looks like a war film during the french revolution hopefully it's a decent flick been a while since I saw a good war movie.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Ice , I thought that cock toy was a fucking ice cream cornet at first ! I had somat like that years back , gave it to me m8 , told him I hadn't used it , 4 got to clean it out & he thought it was full of lube ! Daft dirty twat ! Lol


Mate thats the cadillac of minges. £150 that costs gotta store it in cornflower.. Got a arsehole too.. Lmao fuking toecurltastic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Morning to the rusty springs crew!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Mate thats the cadillac of minges. £150 that costs gotta store it in cornflower.. Got a arsehole too.. Lmao fuking toecurltastic


If u wer to go inside again ic3 u could take that too, along with ur baccy, mobile phone and charger lol, tight squeeze but I'm sure ud manage


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u wer to go inside again ic3 u could take that too, along with ur baccy, mobile phone and charger lol, tight squeeze but I'm sure ud manage


Lol, only thing been up my arse is the rather nice lady doctors finger when she checked my prostate ! Oh. . . & the odd tongue from a philipeno !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u wer to go inside again ic3 u could take that too, along with ur baccy, mobile phone and charger lol, tight squeeze but I'm sure ud manage


every cell should have one! no shit shold be nexct to your kettle wen u get in ther!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

'Greenhouse Seeds' never cease to amaze me.

Only that disingenuous twat could win a cannabis cup with a seed strain that is still in production, let alone a strain that he promotes as finishing in 5.5 weeks!

I really fucking hate that guy, like REALLY fucking hate him!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

lol what strains this then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

Fan fuckin tastic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

hahah i saw them the other day on sr. how you getting the coins then fella?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol what strains this then?


'Flower Bomb Kush'.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2477158
> 
> Fan fuckin tastic


What mg are they dosed at and how much did they cost for the 10?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What mg are they dosed at and how much did they cost for the 10?


300mg, it was about 90 for them, 9-10 a pill


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

fukin 9-10 qwid each damn!! was postage on top? wat happened to the qwid a pill? lmao i suppose u get wat u pay for,

wen u cummin ovr yorkie,, i think pukka is on his way m8,, rremember that cfl mush


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin 9-10 qwid each damn!! was postage on top? wat happened to the qwid a pill? lmao i suppose u get wat u pay for,
> 
> wen u cummin ovr yorkie,, i think pukka is on his way m8,, rremember that cfl mush


I mine gettin pills about 1 or 2 quid each, but they wer wank lol. I had white speakers off there, 210mg, and if there anything to go by them these are worth the money m8. No postage on these either

all round to ic3s to take turns on his fleshlight aye lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin 9-10 qwid each damn!! was postage on top? wat happened to the qwid a pill? lmao i suppose u get wat u pay for,
> 
> wen u cummin ovr yorkie,, i think pukka is on his way m8,, rremember that cfl mush


I can eat pub food pills ten at a time IC3, washed down with 1/2 pint of vodka. You certainly do get what you pay for!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> all round to ic3s to take turns on his fleshlight aye lol


yeh il take the arse the lads can have the minge

your just JEALOUSE! cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 300mg, it was about 90 for them, 9-10 a pill


300mg! Fuck me, you won't want to be doing a half.

They need to be broken into 3's really, aye 10'er a pop for 300mg is cheap as chips!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 300mg! Fuck me, you won't want to be doing a half.
> 
> They need to be broken into 3's really, aye 10'er a pop for 300mg is cheap as chips!


exactly what the seller advises yorkie, start with a third

pub pills lol, aye 5 back te back was the norm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen u cummin ovr yorkie,, i think pukka is on his way m8,, rremember that cfl mush


I'm gonna grab a shower, get changed, maybe go see the pakis for a deal before I set off.

I should be at your's before 2:00pm.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> exactly what the seller advises yorkie, start with a third


Aye you do a full one of those and I guarantee from the moment you come up you will be a gibbering, serotonin stripped wreck who won't be able to THINK let alone talk for the next 3 days at least. You won't feel right again for well over a week!

Do a half even and you'll still be a gibbering wreck but you'll recover in a couple of days!

1/3 (100mg) is about right and then if you do need a top up an hour or so later you should do another 1\4 maximum, to be honest around 150mg (give or take) is the limit for any human being.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye you do a full one of those and I guarantee from the moment you come up you will be a gibbering, serotonin stripped wreck who won't be able to THINK let alone talk for the next 3 days at least. You won't feel right again for well over a week!
> 
> Do a half even and you'll still be a gibbering wreck but you'll recover in a couple of days!


The best thing about most the pills of there yorkie is ur up early the next day and fell fine. Believe me some of the shit I got from round here u really are fucked up for a week, fuck knows what's in em


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol do a half fuck that, drop a whole 1 and hold on for the ride lol

Gibbering wreck for 3day lmao cough (lightweight) cough lol no m8 these pills are proper no nasty comedowns.

Gonna mail ya now mg.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The best thing about most the pills of there yorkie is ur up early the next day and fell fine. Believe me some of the shit I got from round here u really are fucked up for a week, fuck knows what's in em


I don't mean you'll be fucked for a week because of the crap in em, I mean you'll be fucked for a week from hitting 300mg of MDMA in one shot!



newuserlol said:


> Lol do a half fuck that, drop a whole 1 and hold on for the ride lol
> 
> Gibbering wreck for 3day lmao cough (lightweight) cough lol no m8 these pills are proper no nasty comedowns.


And that is exactly my point mate.

You do 300mg of MDMA in one shot and there will be no 'ride', you'll get a sharp eupohoria aye but you see how long it lasts before you become a messy pile of skin and bones in the corner.

There's nothing lightweight about it mate, you obviously don't understand how MDMA works. Never mind how clean you think the pills are, if you can do 300mg of pure MDMA in one shot and not still be edgy and wired 3 days later I'll pay for the gear myself!

It is NOT the case that the more 'E' you do the higher you get, if I had a quid for every......


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 12, 2013)

Afternoon, ya bunch o pill popping druggies llf


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

I been taking mdma near 15 year now but no I aint a wanab scientist lol if 300mg of mdma weather pill or mdma pure leaves u a gibbering wreck for 3day good on ya


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2477158
> 
> Fan fuckin tastic


... im scared !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lol do a half fuck that, drop a whole 1 and hold on for the ride lol
> 
> Gibbering wreck for 3day lmao cough (lightweight) cough lol no m8 these pills are proper no nasty comedowns.
> 
> Gonna mail ya now mg.





bazoomer said:


> ... im scared !


Nowt to be scared of baz, these things are ur friend lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

@yorkie, ill let u know how things go with these. I'm a spectator for the evening cos I got other goodies to try but my m8s startin with half and setting two out for the night so ill be fit to tell u how they go tomoro but ill probly be on here tonight and tell u if he's lyin like a bag of bones yet or not


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I been taking mdma near 15 year now but no I aint a wanab scientist lol if 300mg of mdma weather pill or mdma pure leaves u a gibbering wreck for 3day good on ya


Same here mate, I dealt pukka's in thousands and pure for years.

MDMA in super high doses over 200mg has the same effect on everybody mate, you're no different.
I've had 20 stone, growth hormone fed, Desperate Dan chinned, bodybuilding gangsters talking to concrete posts and dribbling bubbles in an E' coma for hours on end!

It's quite simple.....

MDMA releases serotonin into the central nervous system causing nice feelings. 
The human body only has a certain amount of serotonin stored. 
It takes about 180-200mg (depending) of MDMA to strip the brain and CNS of serotonin.
When all this serotonin has been released then the body has to produce some more. 
This takes anywhere from 48hrs to a week depending.

Alexander Shulgin gave us the ideal, sweet spot, human dosages for MDMA back in the mid 70's when he rediscovered it for us and to take it in higher doses than the body can process is just plain foolish and potentially fatal. 

Everybody is entitled to do as they see fit (I've no right to judge anybody) but I do know how MDMA works and 300mg is THE biggest pill I've ever seen, even the originals back in the 80's were only 80-100mg a pop. 300mg in one shot WILL have regrettable consequences, anybody who feels bold enough to call me on it is quite welcome to give it a shot then come back to tell me I'm full of shit.

Like I say, if it's a legit 300mg roll I'll reimburse the cost my self.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @yorkie, ill let u know how things go with these. I'm a spectator for the evening cos I got other goodies to try but my m8s startin with half and setting two out for the night so ill be fit to tell u how they go tomoro but ill probly be on here tonight and tell u if he's lyin like a bag of bones yet or not


The side effect I'm interested in is 'wobbly eyes' (nystagmus), I want to know if he van see straight while coming up hard on 150mg. I doubt it for a while!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Setting off IC3.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 12, 2013)

hows everyone today,fuckers!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 12, 2013)

Fucking nackered doc, been doing a slabbing job all week. Its the first real work ive done in ages! Makes me realise how unfit I really am these days lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The side effect I'm interested in is 'wobbly eyes' (nystagmus), I want to know if he van see straight while coming up hard on 150mg. I doubt it for a while!


Thats what I'm interested in, not bein able to see straight all adds to the fun lol. Ill let u know exactly how it goes


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

Can pull up all the science ya want yman I have taken 300mg in 1 more than once and have not had no regrettable blah blah I have had mega sessions on md tho and then 3-4days later got very depressed, but that's a lot more than 300mg not at once but over the night and I was not a wreck for days after but 3-4 day later like I say got very depressed

I've taken 1000s of pills n not so much pure but enough.

Same as benzos I can take dosage that a doc will tell u is fatal

Now its fuck all to be proud off and drug abuse hasn't got me very far in life but my point is drugs effect different people in different ways, what 1 man can handle another can not.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Can pull up all the science ya want yman I have taken 300mg more than once and have not had no regrettable blah blah I have had mega sessions on md tho and then 3-4days later got very depressed, but that's a lot more than 300mg and I was not a wreck for days after but 3-4 day later like I say got very depressed
> 
> I've taken 1000s of pills n not so much pure but enough.
> 
> ...


I agree with that, everyone's got a different tolerance to them, I was never one for nailing loads of them, a few always done me but I've seen m8s eat them like smarties. One younger fella that run with us ate 18 on his 18th birthday, yes he was a mess but he enjoyed it. On the other hand 18 to someone else could be fatal. Just gotta know ur limits, that's the problem with the m8, he doesn't, that's why he's gotta leave 2 out and ill hide the rest


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 12, 2013)

@DST aye your right about that film being a musical mate, I can't really say if it's any good or not as I hate all musicals, I did hate this one a little more than most though but that's just due to it being two and a half hours long lol the misses likes musicals and thought it was ok, when I said to her ok? she yeah it was ok lol she did say though that she wouldn't be in any hurry to watch it again as it didn't compare to the likes of annie, oliver twist etc lol, as you can probably tell mate not the best people to ask I wanted to turn it off within the first couple of minutes, was the longest couple of hours of my life there was barely a spoken word literally nearly every word was sung.
The only good points about it was that it was very well made regarding the scenery and backdrops etc but sadly that wasn't enough for me especially considering I was expecting something along the lines of master and commander lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @DST aye your right about that film being a musical mate, I can't really say if it's any good or not as I hate all musicals, I did hate this one a little more than most though but that's just due to it being two and a half hours long lol the misses likes musicals and thought it was ok, when I said to her ok? she yeah it was ok lol she did say though that she wouldn't be in any hurry to watch it again as it didn't compare to the likes of annie, oliver twist etc lol, as you can probably tell mate not the best people to ask I wanted to turn it off within the first couple of minutes, was the longest couple of hours of my life there was barely a spoken word literally nearly every word was sung.
> The only good points about it was that it was very well made regarding the scenery and backdrops etc but sadly that wasn't enough for me especially considering I was expecting something along the lines of master and commander lol


i laughed like fuck when i saw your other post saying you might like it because it was a war film.  sorry mate

do any of you know if you can still set up an account on SR? all this talk of good pills got me busting for some


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes u can mrt, very easy to set up a buyer account.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Yes u can mrt, very easy to set up a buyer account.


cunt..............................


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cunt..............................


And why am I a cunt??? U pegleg northan donkey raping arse plugging cocksucker............


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Yes u can mrt, very easy to set up a buyer account.


cheers mate. how does getting the coins work with the vendors? you send them cash or pay with paypal or something is it?
my debt relief order thing should be up in the next few weeks so i can sort out my own bank account again  the misses wont let me do it with hers the bitch lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> And why am I a cunt??? U pegleg northan donkey raping arse plugging cocksucker............


lmao,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, u orite man?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

A buyer account on sr is free and easy a seller account cost 150-200 and is not so easy.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, u orite man?


What u doing on ere aint ya got visitors?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

i just downloaded the tor browser but when i search for silk road i get a lot of shit come up. whats the address for it?

dont matter i found it lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

they sell bit coins on ebay for £13. is that good?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> they sell bit coins on ebay for £13. is that good?


That is high mrt I looked the other day and they where 9quid each, could have gone up and be 13 now? But seems high to me.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> That is high mrt I looked the other day and they where 9quid each, could have gone up and be 13 now? But seems high to me.


i thought that was a bit high. i found 10 for £109. paypal takes a percentage from ebay sellers tho so that could be the reason. ill mail one of the vendors on SR to see how much they charge. ill try and get some of my mates to chip in and see if one of them can use thier address to have it sent to


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

Just go to a site called mt.gox.com ur see the current bitcoin price there but wouldn't buy from them cause they are very anti silk road.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

I looked yesterday and they wer 9.50 odd


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening all


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 12, 2013)

alright sae hows the babies lol?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> alright sae hows the babies lol?


Havent poked their heads thru the soil yet but only been in soil for 2 days lol

On a more positive note however EHO is coming to do their inspection on Tuesday so once theyve been they are gonna get cracking in some kinda fashion, also a mate of mine wants to go halves on a grow now his kids have all left home so could be a nice earner there as hes got a 10x8 bedroom to use for the grow and i currently cant really grow until these inspections have been done


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Just go to a site called mt.gox.com ur see the current bitcoin price there but wouldn't buy from them cause they are very anti silk road.


what if you had 2 wallets? 1 for buying from them and then send it to the other one to get stuff off SR? that way they cant say it was the first account that used it on SR


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what if you had 2 wallets? 1 for buying from them and then send it to the other one to get stuff off SR? that way they cant say it was the first account that used it on SR


Yeah I'm shore that would work and plenty prob do it but they have said public about being anti-silkroad and they have closed accounts etc, if u even sign in whilst in tor browser ur account will get closed.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah I'm shore that would work and plenty prob do it but they have said public about being anti-silkroad and they have closed accounts etc, if u even sign in whilst in tor browser ur account will get closed.


yeah i saw that on the main page. ill just do one in my name and do another one in a mates name to do the dodgy stuff, i wont use tor for anything other than SR and ill make sure i only use the other account for it. thats a lot easier for me than buying off vendors


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Havent poked their heads thru the soil yet but only been in soil for 2 days lol
> 
> On a more positive note however EHO is coming to do their inspection on Tuesday so once theyve been they are gonna get cracking in some kinda fashion, also a mate of mine wants to go halves on a grow now his kids have all left home so could be a nice earner there as hes got a 10x8 bedroom to use for the grow and i currently cant really grow until these inspections have been done


remember no mater how good a mate when hrows come inyo it friendship normaly goes up in the air!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2013)

a little light relief .......[video=youtube;EmpArv4odno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmpArv4odno[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

good evenig ladies and mushrooms, hows everyone, im fucked,lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 12, 2013)

bored lol, n not even got any smoke lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2013)

handy tool....

http://secure.thameswater.co.uk/dynamic/cps/rde/xchg/corp/hs.xsl/899.htm


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> bored lol, n not even got any smoke lol


Fuck , I know that feeling ! Been climbing the walls 4 the last 3 weeks ! Shed full of weed , but nothing to smoke !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Shit that Psycho doesn't smell all that when you put your nose to the bag but if you have a bit in your pocket on the bus it fucking lingers!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> remember no mater how good a mate when hrows come inyo it friendship normaly goes up in the air!


Amen to that, Family even goes up in the air!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck , I know that feeling ! Been climbing the walls 4 the last 3 weeks ! Shed full of weed , but nothing to smoke !


Iaint even got a grow on atm which makes it even worse lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Iaint even got a grow on atm which makes it even worse lol


Awww you poor cunt ! I been out of work for a while , living off mrs wage ! Feel a cunt asking her for a fiver for bacee !


----------



## delvite (Jan 12, 2013)

fancy a laugh  ................................ [video=youtube;mRSWAOlDrKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRSWAOlDrKs[/video]


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

MG what are those skull things like mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> MG what are those skull things like mate?


My m8s took half ages ago, not a bad buzz but not enough, took another half, half an hour ago so waitin on that lol. He loves them tho. I reckon the best thing about anything on there is its pretty pure, no shit, no comedown. U set up an account then mrt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8s took half ages ago, not a bad buzz but not enough, took another half, half an hour ago so waitin on that lol. He loves them tho. I reckon the best thing about anything on there is its pretty pure, no shit, no comedown. U set up an account then mrt?


I would say that means they weren't dosed at what the guy advertised then.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I would say that means they weren't dosed at what the guy advertised then.


Well I would say that too if I thot someone would get fucked on 150 mg, but after that other half he's def gettin a better buzz, I just reckon it takes some people a lot more than others.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well I would say that too if I thot someone would get fucked on 150 mg, but after that other half he's def gettin a better buzz, I just reckon it takes some people a lot more than others.


There's a tolerance up to a point but yes somebody should get fucked on 150mg regardless, if it was 'ok but not enough' then that speaks volumes.

I suspect most of the vendors on SR over exaggerate the pill dosages to gain the market edge, stamps and labels makes no difference there because it's all about the quality. The higher dosed pills sell, perceived bang for your buck and it's not like you can dose test em without a lab.

Anyway it makes no difference, all you need to ask your mate now is are they worth 10 quid a pop? Or more importantly are they worth 20-25 quid a pop because that's what you'd have to sell em at if you wanted to be punting em.

I've seen those 200mg (I think) Ferrari shields at 3.50 a pop on ten's, ghost's where cheap too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well I would say that too if I thot someone would get fucked on 150 mg, but after that other half he's def gettin a better buzz, I just reckon it takes some people a lot more than others.


maybe it wasent evenly dosed in the pill? the first half may not have had as much in as the second? just a thought

eitgherway for a tenner, id expect and be demanding to be tembeling at the knees on cum up and t9o start gurning!

and i must say,,essential veiiwing for any yokel


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eitgherway for a tenner, id expect and be demanding to be tembeling at the knees on cum up and to start gurning!


My thoughts exactly.

I want my eye's rolling in the back of my head for ten sheets and I don't expect to be needing a top up for a good 5 hours.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 12, 2013)

goibng bed cya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2013)

Laters mate.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8s took half ages ago, not a bad buzz but not enough, took another half, half an hour ago so waitin on that lol. He loves them tho. I reckon the best thing about anything on there is its pretty pure, no shit, no comedown. U set up an account then mrt?


they sound good  just like the old school pills when the come down was just like being stoned

ive joined the site yeah, but it'll take me a few weeks to get enough cash to make an order. 5 of those where 7. something i think so that works out about £80-£100 depending on where i get the coins from.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Laters mate.


No matter what u say yorkie I reckon different people can handle a lot more, that's it. He's sittin here with eyes like saucers but not smacking out nor no shit, not a bumbling wreck by all means. I seem them
ferarrais before too, they were fuckin massive. If ordering any I say get the white speakers, dunno how much they are but if lookin for something like old pills they wer the job


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit that Psycho doesn't smell all that when you put your nose to the bag but if you have a bit in your pocket on the bus it fucking lingers!


I actually laughed when I seem this . This is exactly what we said when I grew it I remember cutting it down it smelled but something you could keep under control we visited ladbrokes and I remember the woman quizzing my mate what that smell was ! It was funny as fuck that shit stinked any room out it entered very strange because to the nose not much atoll.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 12, 2013)

&#8203;how are you all ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;how are you all ?


Jeaus ain't seen u in a while, how's ur big ass grow goin?


----------



## cues (Jan 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Basically similar to what happened to me at this company, started as a agency driver, within 15 weeks was full time, within 2months after that was in the warehouse running the place due to incompetent manager that could'nt do his job, re-fitted the office, sorted the fleet and offices and staff out, got the place running smoothly, themn manager was moved to another depot so me an a colleague ran the depot for 9 months without a manager,depot was then 2nd most efficient in the company, kept being promised supervisor job n pay raise, then they hired a new manager that was an alcoholic, had no interest in learning his job and was stealing and fiddling the books, had a fall out with him because i wouldnt cover his ineptitude so he chucked me bk out on the road as a driver then he was sacked for theft n fiddling the books and then they hired a supervisor an manager (no experience or ability) who since then have steadily ran the place into the ground and depot has gone back to last place in the company, vehicles are all naged up n look a state, stuff going missing hand over fist etc etc


Yep, it's a gutter isn't it. I went past my old place and had a look a couple of weeks back. Sickening to see the state of it. One vital piece of equipment I spent 14K renovating was trashed and left rotting in the rain. Last thing I did before I left was an inventory, including all machinery with serial numbers and engine numbers so hopefully my replacement contractors won't be able to rob the place blind.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2013)

Unlucky in for a quick dip and away again ffs, I was looking a bit of intertainment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone got any experience with dutch master reverse? I have a cut i know is going to throw a few bananas down the line, not loads but i'm passing some clones to a friend and i want to reduce the likelihood if possible. 


the product blurb advises use it with another product called saturator, i'm curios if it's actually needed. I hate nute companies who have a million bottles instead of a couple with all the other stuff in.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyone got any experience with dutch master reverse? I have a cut i know is going to throw a few bananas down the line, not loads but i'm passing some clones to a friend and i want to reduce the likelihood if possible.
> 
> 
> the product blurb advises use it with another product called saturator, i'm curios if it's actually needed. I hate nute companies who have a million bottles instead of a couple with all the other stuff in.


Think Dura has quite a bit of experience with the stuff tho i may be wrong


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah i think it was dura that told me about it. i got a bottle of that saturator, its basically washing up liquid from the forums ive read. its supposed to keep it on the leaves longer to let the reverse or what ever your using have time to soak in


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

Was wondering , I've never grown any of the great clone onlys some of you blokes grow, is there nothing I can get off the tude that matches the strength of some of them, or am I just wasting my time ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

alrite lads, aye don mrt is correct saturator is basically diluted washing up liquid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

cheers lads, so a tiny drop of washing up liquid is all need fcking hell. they asking for over a tenner for it, robbing bastards.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2013)

Eyup peeps.....

Good day at old ices yest fuckin long tho lol....sound lad tho


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Was wondering , I've never grown any of the great clone onlys some of you blokes grow, is there nothing I can get off the tude that matches the strength of some of them, or am I just wasting my time ?


Ad say trainwreck GHS but others will argue


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Wee Q for tor/SR users. To install tor is it just a case of download and install? no special computer skills needed?. Then to view SR, is it then just a case of getting the url and bingo your on SR? How difficult is it to get coins for it?. Cheers lads fancy a nosey on sr


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Every1 is wanted a taste of the road now hay lmao won't be dispointed lads, 3k spenk 70 transactions only ever lost 1 which was 400 fags and I got a seizure notice then sent that to the vendor and got a 50% refund.

Fuck nos how I'm posting I'm spose to be a gibbering wreck, 2 blue defqons down the hatch last night plenty of test been done on these pills I aint gonna bore ya with copy n paste 190-210mg a pill took both in a 40min timeframe come up on the 1st then done the nxt.

Only adverse reation was I was fucking nutted!!! And me legs hurt from dancing in front of tele all night lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

Lmao rave on macduff.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

how do you get coins sambo??
How much in gbp does bitcoins cost? example how much in our money is 26.99bitcoins?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Was wondering , I've never grown any of the great clone onlys some of you blokes grow, is there nothing I can get off the tude that matches the strength of some of them, or am I just wasting my time ?


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3335.html

bout as good as it gets for livers/blues. 

you can get cheesey pheno's out of blue cheese 

or the fairy might gift you one never know your donald duck


----------



## delvite (Jan 13, 2013)

feel like a laugh?........................................[video=youtube;TqNQdLlZsxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqNQdLlZsxc[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lmao rave on macduff.


I'm too old for going out nowday, club classics on heart on sky radio and bopping infront the tele is bout my limits now, think I could still go out if I had some valium etc on top the pills fuck that's a nice buzz 40mg valium 2 good e's down the hatch at once, messy.



Closetgardner said:


> how do you get coins sambo??
> How much in gbp does bitcoins cost? example how much in our money is 26.99bitcoins?


27 coins would be roughly 250-270

Bitcoin price changes quite often but all the top vendors have prices set to adjust to the bitcoin.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

do you just buy them through your bank? or can i send someone on here money and they can send coins to my account?, Sorry for all the Q's man want to try they skulls lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

When u open a account on sr in your account bit at the top u have a bitcoin address, u then buy the bitcoins elsewhere and send them to that sr bitcoins address

Ur then have coins in your account and and access to any drug well pretty much any drug.

Still wanting to give mandrax a go but carnt get it anywhere.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Please no more vids its fucking making this cunting fone load the page soooo slow


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

What is very easy and instant tho is transfering coins from 1 sr account to another, some1 should invest in a load of coins and sell em to the people who having trouble buying coins.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Whats mandrax m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Its a old now banned for many years I think sleeping pill really strong, u can crush em then mix wit weed and smoke em.

Very hard to find, but in south africa the blacks are mad for em call them buttons.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Think i'll just try and buy summin like baccy or fags first. Cos it's new to me i'm still a bit scared/nervous pmsl


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Think i'll just try and buy summin like baccy or fags first. Cos it's new to me i'm still a bit scared/nervous pmsl


Lol more seizures for fags than anything else, crack,pills,coke no problem getting threw but try take some cash of the gov In fag tax and they are on it! Lolol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

HAHA fucking typical! Looks like i'm jumping right in at the deep end then llf


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Think i'll just try and buy summin like baccy or fags first. Cos it's new to me i'm still a bit scared/nervous pmsl


i was thinking of getting a few 1g of different hash to build up my rep or what ever they call it on there. i want to get some good pills in for my birthday tho in about 6 weeks


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.thegrowersshop.co.uk/index.asp
found this place birds letting me spend 80 oh fan filter and nutes what yiz think?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 13, 2013)

closet think i woulg be better sending your samples afore there gone


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah small orders to get to 10 buys, use recorded del if poss much less chance of being ripped, newbs have to be careful, when it started lots of people-kids where scamming vendors saying shit aint arrived n getting a refund.

Vendors now well on guard now and most won't u to have 10buys before u can use escrow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

fukin druggies the lot of ya!!!lmao
i just got a engraveing tool thing,, fucking mint AND a remote control copter that fres water!! oh yes fun indeed

think ima crack this mango bean wen it comes! sounds fruity as a mofo


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> http://www.thegrowersshop.co.uk/index.asp
> found this place birds letting me spend 80 oh fan filter and nutes what yiz think?


all depends on what fan/filter and nutes you got mate. ive always been happy with canna but had good results with GHE. all i got to get for my next grow is 2 air cooled reflectors and a cloner. maybe get another wilma system to veg things up in my other tent so i can just put the pots up into my bigger tent. so im chopping down 4 plants every 4-5 weeks instead of all 8 every 12-15 the way i am now


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah small orders to get to 10 buys, use recorded del if poss much less chance of being ripped, newbs have to be careful, when it started lots of people-kids where scamming vendors saying shit aint arrived n getting a refund.
> 
> Vendors now well on guard now and most won't u to have 10buys before u can use escrow.


what is escrow? ive seen a few on about it. the one selling white speakers was on about 5 buys


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what is escrow? ive seen a few on about it. the one selling white speakers was on about 5 buys


Escrow is where u don't actually pay the vendor but the money is kept in escrow by the silk road, when u receive your goods u then release the money to the vendor, or if it don't arrive u can then resolve it with sr before the vendors gets the coins.

And them white speakers are the bollax, really good pills.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> And them white speakers are the bollax, really good pills.


nuff said.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Escrow is where u don't actually pay the vendor but the money is kept in escrow by the silk road, when u receive your goods u then release the money to the vendor, or if it don't arrive u can then resolve it with sr before the vendors gets the coins.
> 
> And them white speakers are the bollax, really good pills.


cheers mate. ive been on there quite a lot but ive just been looking at the drugs instead of reading up on how it works


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

aye mrt think i'm gonna just get a few 1g's of smoke that you dont get round here. Like i said earlier i'm a bit dubious about ordering lol
@drg pm'd you mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> aye mrt think i'm gonna just get a few 1g's of smoke that you dont get round here. Like i said earlier i'm a bit dubious about ordering lol
> @drg pm'd you mate


yeh do a load of small buys,, gets ur rating up


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

I get the be scared to order if ya never done that sort of thing b4, buying drugs online is a lot older than the silk road tho.

I been ordering online near 10yr now, the silk road just made it a lot more profesional and the escrow system made it a lot safer.

Royal mail are the best drug couriers in the game.

But enough bout the road its easy to use and a personal choice weather u want to do it.

I got the shits bad proper ring of fire! Even had to get some baby wipes the toilet paper feels like sandpaper lol

Chopping in 2wks carnt fucking wait.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Just now watching the last episode of season 1 of sons of anarchy really enjoyed it.

Gonna start on season 2 now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Just now watching the last episode of season 1 of sons of anarchy really enjoyed it.
> 
> Gonna start on season 2 now.


what seasons do u need the sambo? fort ur net was off?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Just now watching the last episode of season 1 of sons of anarchy really enjoyed it.
> 
> Gonna start on season 2 now.


sons is awesome mate, i cant wait for the new series to start (saying that it might already be on in the US).

im trying that 24hr of dark now and they'll be on 12/12 tomorrow. i took those 2 mutants out and threw them in the bin. i put a blue widow and pineapple express in thier place. i didnt want to fuck about with them because that could have cost me a few oz's. ive been taking a pic every day of them from seed and ill string them together in a quick slide show to see them grow. if i can save it as a format that i can upload on here ill chuck it up when this runs over, ill even take some of it drying to see how much the fucker shrinks


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what seasons do u need the sambo? fort ur net was off?


It is ice but I had season 1 and 2 already on the comp, got a load of film on here too I aint seen. Season 3 I need and onwards if poss m8?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

can one of you knowledgeable fellows help me out please.....4 weeks into flower,in coco, using full hesi nute range and adding 1ml per ltr of plant magic cal mag +, ph 5.8. started adding pk 13/14 at 5ml per 10ltr. leaves at top half of plant starting to get rust spots !, im thinking more cal mag ? or too much ? I bow to your superior knowledge , first time in coco.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2013)

Its another winner lads !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 2478852
> 
> Its another winner lads !


jammy bstard ! nice 1 m8.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2013)

Easy lads not long back from the mates setting him up his 1st propa solo grow......

Baz did ya lower ya base nutes when you started addin the pk mate? The stuff can frazzle ya shit if your already upto the nuts we ya nutes....apart from that I can't think of nowt or tell what's up from the pics mate....few pages from back of me old thread the canna 1 theres a leaf guide thingy tellin ya what's up we ya plant that might help..


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy lads not long back from the mates setting him up his 1st propa solo grow......
> 
> Baz did ya lower ya base nutes when you started addin the pk mate? The stuff can frazzle ya shit if your already upto the nuts we ya nutes....apart from that I can't think of nowt or tell what's up from the pics mate....few pages from back of me old thread the canna 1 theres a leaf guide thingy tellin ya what's up we ya plant that might help..


cheers puka, i was at 75% on the hesi coco bloom m8, the plant diagnostic pics looks like a cal mag diff to me . ive been giving the soil dose of calmag + it says half to 1 ml per ltr in soil or 1 - 2 ml per ltr in hydro. thing is the edges of the leaves are fine ,& as i understood it over fert shows up here first ?


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2013)

Another bus gangrape in India.

I don't know, you wait ages for one...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought you lads might like this, its a response to an E-petition on the White House website about the U.S. building a Death star lol....


OFFICIAL WHITE HOUSE RESPONSE TO 
Secure resources and funding, and begin construction of a Death Star by 2016. 
This Isn't the Petition Response You're Looking For 
By Paul Shawcross 

The Administration shares your desire for job creation and a strong national defense, but a Death Star isn't on the horizon. Here are a few reasons: 

The construction of the Death Star has been estimated to cost more than $850,000,000,000,000,000. We're working hard to reduce the deficit, not expand it. 
The Administration does not support blowing up planets. 
Why would we spend countless taxpayer dollars on a Death Star with a fundamental flaw that can be exploited by a one-man starship? 
However, look carefully (here's how) and you'll notice something already floating in the sky -- that's no Moon, it's a Space Station! Yes, we already have a giant, football field-sized International Space Station in orbit around the Earth that's helping us learn how humans can live and thrive in space for long durations. The Space Station has six astronauts -- American, Russian, and Canadian -- living in it right now, conducting research, learning how to live and work in space over long periods of time, routinely welcoming visiting spacecraft and repairing onboard garbage mashers, etc. We've also got two robot science labs -- one wielding a laser -- roving around Mars, looking at whether life ever existed on the Red Planet. 

Keep in mind, space is no longer just government-only. Private American companies, through NASA's Commercial Crew and Cargo Program Office (C3PO), are ferrying cargo -- and soon, crew -- to space for NASA, and are pursuing human missions to the Moon this decade. 

Even though the United States doesn't have anything that can do the Kessel Run in less than 12 parsecs, we've got two spacecraft leaving the Solar System and we're building a probe that will fly to the exterior layers of the Sun. We are discovering hundreds of new planets in other star systems and building a much more powerful successor to the Hubble Space Telescope that will see back to the early days of the universe. 

We don't have a Death Star, but we do have floating robot assistants on the Space Station, a President who knows his way around a light saber and advanced (marshmallow) cannon, and the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency, which is supporting research on building Luke's arm, floating droids, and quadruped walkers. 

We are living in the future! Enjoy it. Or better yet, help build it by pursuing a career in a science, technology, engineering or math-related field. The President has held the first-ever White House science fairs and Astronomy Night on the South Lawn because he knows these domains are critical to our country's future, and to ensuring the United States continues leading the world in doing big things. 

If you do pursue a career in a science, technology, engineering or math-related field, the Force will be with us! Remember, the Death Star's power to destroy a planet, or even a whole star system, is insignificant next to the power of the Force. 

Paul Shawcross is Chief of the Science and Space Branch at the White House Office of Management and Budget 

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/res...-youre-looking


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> It is ice but I had season 1 and 2 already on the comp, got a load of film on here too I aint seen. Season 3 I need and onwards if poss m8?


ok so u got a choice sambo, im downloading em now, so its wait till tuesday for post so i can convert to dvd or i can load em upto dvds tomorrow uncoverted for you o convert OR watch on your lappy plugged into tv? upto you matey,


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2013)

how you all been lads ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

pretty good rolla, just got myself a couple of weeks work so im happy with that i've not worked for years. you?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2013)

thats good closet times are hard out there m8 nothing like a bit of money coming in isi . nothing much m8 watching the footie all day . Trip down to yeovil tomoz to work for the week not looking forward to it . Got an interview for fords friday 3rd time lucky its like getting a job with fucking NASA the questions they ask you are just plain stupid ! and what makes me laugh my step dad works there very good money but he said some of the boys who work there are just total dumb fucks .


----------



## dura72 (Jan 13, 2013)

These are from a book called Disorder in the American Courts, and are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and now published by court reporters who had the torment of staying calm while these exchanges were actually taking place.

ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?

WITNESS: Yes.

ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?

WITNESS: I forget.

ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?

- - -

ATTORNEY: What was the first thing your husband said to you that morning?

WITNESS: He said, "Where am I, Cathy?"

ATTORNEY: And why did that upset you?

WITNESS: My name is Susan!

- - -

ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?

WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?

- - -

ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the twenty-one-year-old, how old is he?

WITNESS: Uh, he's twenty-one.

- - -

ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?

WITNESS: Are you shitt'in me?

- - -

ATTORNEY: She had three children, right?

WITNESS: Yes.

ATTORNEY: How many were boys?

WITNESS: None.

ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?

WITNESS: Are you kidding? Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney?

- - -

ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?

WITNESS: By death.

ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?

WITNESS: Now, whose death do you suppose terminated it?

- - -

ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?

WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard.

ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?

WITNESS: Guess.

- - -

ATTORNEY: Doctor, how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?

WITNESS: All my autopsies are performed on dead people. Would you like to rephrase that?

- - -

ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?

WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 p.m.

ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?

WITNESS: No, he was sitting on the table, wondering why I was doing an autopsy on him!

- - -

ATTORNEY: What gear were you in at the moment of the impact?

WITNESS: Gucci sweats and Reeboks.

--- 

--- And the best for last: ---

ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?

WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.

ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless?

WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practising law.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

You got plenty of smoke for your trip? Good luck for the interview man, hope it goes well for you. This job ive got is only two/three weeks but if the guys happy with my work it may lead to a permanent job.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

YO ic3, what's the best burning software to dl from the bay? i remember you said nero wasn't the best


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> You got plenty of smoke for your trip? Good luck for the interview man, hope it goes well for you. This job ive got is only two/three weeks but if the guys happy with my work it may lead to a permanent job.


Yea should be enough to last . cheers pall . Wish you the best pall ! Perminant is what you want life is just easier with money flowing in . What you got under the lights now m8 ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> YO ic3, what's the best burning software to dl from the bay? i remember you said nero wasn't the best


umm arent we chattin on skype about this?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

I need em dvd ice, had to sell both me laptops to keep this grow goin, this 1 I'm using at the minit has big cracks all over the screen, n I left the 42" led with the missus n kids I got a big old tele.

Honest tho m8 I no its ag getting to dvd, I gotta give this laptop to me sister who brought it back on tues when she gets net, so will be able to do em meself.

What ya up too?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

Any one else got any ideas on me leaf probs ? Not gonna sleep tonight now ! , its snowing its sack off here ! Still humidity is nice & low !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

Cut your pk right back and light feed for a couple of feeds. Looks like overfert


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Any one else got any ideas on me leaf probs ? Not gonna sleep tonight now ! , its snowing its sack off here ! Still humidity is nice & low !


Try having a look in here mate: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/592452-fertilizer-plant-abuse.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 13, 2013)

Also is it the closest plant to your fan out of interest?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cut your pk right back and light feed for a couple of feeds. Looks like overfert


Thanks m8 , ile give it a go.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry baz I'm on ne fone I didn't really look, what's the prob m8?

Its all good getting advice from people but u get so many different opinions and then it aint too helpful.

What do u think it is? Read up and make your own decision baz


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also is it the closest plant to your fan out of interest?


It's about 3ft from exaust fan m8, but it's next to door & plenty of air is being sucked threw , but then some of the others in back of room r going the same ! . I was looking at ozone damage & it does look similar to my leafs .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Sorry baz I'm on ne fone I didn't really look, what's the prob m8?
> 
> Its all good getting advice from people but u get so many different opinions and then it aint too helpful.
> 
> What do u think it is? Read up and make your own decision baz


No probs m8, yeh , I know were ya coming from , I will just have to tinker ! Thought it wasn't enough cal mag , but there all nice & green , just the fekin rust is spreading !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It's about 3ft from exaust fan m8, but it's next to door & plenty of air is being sucked threw , but then some of the others in back of room r going the same ! . I was looking at ozone damage & it does look similar to my leafs .


Any canopy/clip on fans near it?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Any canopy/clip on fans near it?


I got a oscillating fan blowing threw the lower part of the plants & a clip on blowing over top m8, but yes, the lower oscillating fan is only 2 foot away ! , but then the plants at rear are going same way m8 ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I need em dvd ice, had to sell both me laptops to keep this grow goin, this 1 I'm using at the minit has big cracks all over the screen, n I left the 42" led with the missus n kids I got a big old tele.
> 
> Honest tho m8 I no its ag getting to dvd, I gotta give this laptop to me sister who brought it back on tues when she gets net, so will be able to do em meself.
> 
> What ya up too?


 yeh ok mate il get em done ther nrly 100% on serber now so il get em down,luckily the rnot 20+ epsidoes seasons or id say gtf do em yourself, lol



newuserlol said:


> Sorry baz I'm on ne fone I didn't really look, what's the prob m8?
> 
> Its all good getting advice from people but u get so many different opinions and then it aint too helpful.
> 
> What do u think it is? Read up and make your own decision baz


 LOOK we all know he only needs to listen to my advice 

nuff said/


OH fucking yorkie missus loved the 4 inch inlet u drille dinto out bedroom fucking beam of light !! operation keep her happy and block it up is underway


got all the topgears specials

LOVE IT!!

can u have a fan blowing too much, this 16 incher i got on number 1 is like a fucking gale,, soil and perlite whilring round me grow room,, like fucking dorethy in that yellow brik rd film

oh and lads my new yrs resolution is to stop[ being a cunt!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

@ ice , you know it's true m8 !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2013)

Get out of ice arse baz he's got enough in there already lol

Yes m8 u can have too much fan, they will lean over wit the heavy fan get windswept


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Get out of ice arse baz he's got enough in there already lol
> 
> Yes m8 u can have too much fan, they will lean over wit the heavy fan get windswept


It's ok m8 , there's plenty of arse for every one ! Lol, just glad I wasn't banged up with him !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It's ok m8 , there's plenty of arse for every one ! Lol, just glad I wasn't banged up with him !


not wat the last man said!

so how the fuk do i stop it blowing as much? on its lowest setting i may have to turn oscelation of an have it bounicng of the wall? i moved my babies down the far end away from it and the light, hop i get the mango,looking forward to growing that badboy

sambo fuck off ya cunt!! i made a new yrs res to sop bin a cunt,, i may have to make a exeption in your case. ur just jelouse coz u cant get up my arse with eevryone else!


----------



## Bigbudrich (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow nice grow mate.. How many oz u hoping to get from that ???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bigbudrich said:


> Wow nice grow mate.. How many oz u hoping to get from that ???


about fiddy


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> No probs m8, yeh , I know were ya coming from , I will just have to tinker ! Thought it wasn't enough cal mag , but there all nice & green , just the fekin rust is spreading !


the rust stuff is usually cal def. i had some that looked like that on the exo last run. it didnt get any worse when i added some anyway lol. i dont think its burn because every time ive had it its always started from the outside of the leaves


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2013)

Hows them cuts ice ya bug soft twat? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> the rust stuff is usually cal def. i had some that looked like that on the exo last run. it didnt get any worse when i added some anyway lol. i dont think its burn because every time ive had it its always started from the outside of the leaves


That's what I thought m8 !, I'm gonna lower hesi bloom & pk, and add the higher hydro dose of calmag +. , maybe a stupid question ( sorry I'm abit stoned , I cut a bit off the Russia last night & just had a puff, nice at just 5 weeks ! )anyway, I turned my fan controller to full 2 weeks ago, so it's sucking air out rapid. It's a 12x5, 6 .5 tall room, it's only a 4" ruck & rhino filter, there's a 4" vent in/out , well, I was wondering, is the air in there being sucked out too much ? Sorry is this a silly question ? , feel like I've had a bit of base lol, just wonderd if plants don't need same air longer ? Aww fuck it , u know what I mean lol !
Oh & it's first puff I've had for a month !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

@puka , read you're entire posts m8 ! V nice , muchos respecto !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows them cuts ice ya bug soft twat? Lol


SSSSHHHHH u cunt!

lol we trimmed em wen u left got rid of the cripsy bits and tips, then soaked em,, then left em in darkness for a day, light back on today ther still stodd up n stuff m8,, lets see how they go,

u started going thru all those pics yet?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> That's what I thought m8 !, I'm gonna lower hesi bloom & pk, and add the higher hydro dose of calmag +. , maybe a stupid question ( sorry I'm abit stoned , I cut a bit off the Russia last night & just had a puff, nice at just 5 weeks ! )anyway, I turned my fan controller to full 2 weeks ago, so it's sucking air out rapid. It's a 12x5, 6 .5 tall room, it's only a 4" ruck & rhino filter, there's a 4" vent in/out , well, I was wondering, is the air in there being sucked out too much ? Sorry is this a silly question ? , feel like I've had a bit of base lol, just wonderd if plants don't need same air longer ? Aww fuck it , u know what I mean lol !
> Oh & it's first puff I've had for a month !


im not the best to ask on this but the more air the better. i got a 2.4x1.2x2m tent and i got an 8" rvk on full blast without any problems. it fucked my first 1.2x1.2 tent up tho and its doing quite a good job of ripping the zip on my new one too. thats the only bad thing with having too much air flow imo


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im not the best to ask on this but the more air the better. i got a 2.4x1.2x2m tent and i got an 8" rvk on full blast without any problems. it fucked my first 1.2x1.2 tent up tho and its doing quite a good job of ripping the zip on my new one too. thats the only bad thing with having too much air flow imo


Nice 1 m8, it was just 1 of those things I ponderd whilst stoned ! Lol


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Rust spots can often be a defficiency, but I have also read that it is also caused by fungicides as well. Generally speaking scientists believe that rust spots do not cause that much damage to your plants and are generally more of an aesthetic problem. If you are growing in a shed it could be that spores have got into your grow through an air inlet. Under magnification if you see in the yellowish spots that there are spores, then it's fungal based. This is likely to be the case if you have not changed your nutrient regime from previous grows, why would your plants suddenly not like that regime. A lot of people are quick to jump on nutrients as being issues where the environment around the plant has a massive factor as well. My 2 cents, but like Mr Sit on the Fence NewUserlol states (and he use to say I sat on the fence, lol) You need to make up your own mind and then decide on the advise and course of action.....I know, I am a boring cunt.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Good morning UK'ers. Hows everyone this morning?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Mention me in a lot posts hay D have i got a special place in your online heart lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Always lad, you're my UK online retort sweatheart, lol.


newuserlol said:


> Mention me in a lot posts hay D have i got a special place in your online heart lmao


And of course I will always give my opinion when someone gives there opinion of me

Nice and chilly here. -4, ideal for making bubble. Another 5 mins of soaking the trim and then off to stir, or as our good friends from 'Merica say, aggitate!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol

Yeah snowy n feking freezing here too.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Its fucking freezing in jockland too, no snow tho thank christ


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Rust spots can often be a defficiency, but I have also read that it is also caused by fungicides as well. Generally speaking scientists believe that rust spots do not cause that much damage to your plants and are generally more of an aesthetic problem. If you are growing in a shed it could be that spores have got into your grow through an air inlet. Under magnification if you see in the yellowish spots that there are spores, then it's fungal based. This is likely to be the case if you have not changed your nutrient regime from previous grows, why would your plants suddenly not like that regime. A lot of people are quick to jump on nutrients as being issues where the environment around the plant has a massive factor as well. My 2 cents, but like Mr Sit on the Fence NewUserlol states (and he use to say I sat on the fence, lol) You need to make up your own mind and then decide on the advise and course of action.....I know, I am a boring cunt.


Never thought of that m8 ! & yes I am out in a garage ! Will look closer ! , thank you 4 the advice .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 14, 2013)

Morning people


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Fuk me, I think I could just stick my hands in the bucket and stir them around they are like lumps of ice. The mix smells very cheesey.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Alrite folks, got off work early cos the ground is frozen over lol. That's what its all about


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 14, 2013)

right got 59 buckd on fan filter help me lads no ebay banned got debit card tho


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

you want my ebay login details mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 14, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> right got 59 buckd on fan filter help me lads no ebay banned got debit card tho


they got them on ebay with a seller thats got a number you can phone and pay with a card if you want.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-4-VENTS-TT-2-SPEED-EXTRACTOR-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-DUCTING-CLIPS-KIT-/230887962734?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35c1feb86e


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 14, 2013)

iv got a card so was just wondering if there were any cheap on line shops i found this shit old lappy mam gave me her dell imprison 1545 lot faster


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2013)

well , couldnt see any spores under magnification, so im thinking its this, i have been adding soil dose of calmag , which is half that of hydro dose, and coco is treated as hydro right ? I am watering quite heavy on a daily basis. my plant look healthy & the rust is only on top of plant , on some "middle aged " leaves . we shall see...

*








*
Ca is an important nutrient that MJ plants require. Although rare, a calcium deficient plant exhibits twisted or curled leaves and brown spots that can spread rapidly. Too much Ca can be lethal to your plant as well. Potassium (K) and Magnesium (Mg) can be locked out if Calcium levels are too high. "Hard" tap water (tap water in most North American cities) is generally very Calcium rich. If your faucet heads have mineral build up on them, your water may be unsuitable for growing cannabis.

Younger leaves show calcium deficiencies first followed by symptoms in older leaves. Leaf tips die back and/or curl and growth of the plant is stunted. Stems and branches will be weak and root systems will be under-developed leading to bacterial problems and decreased plant vigor. Decreased transpiration rates usually caused by under developed roots and/or high relative humidity can aggravate the uptake of calcium. Extremely acidic soil or too low a pH in hydroponic nutrient solutions can cause decreased calcium availibility. The leaf tips, edges and new growth may exhibit a yellow/brown color that occurs in spots (mottling) and is often surrounded by a sharp brown outline. If too much calcium is applied during early stages of growth, plants may become stunted.

Treat calcium deficiencies by foliar feeding one teaspoon of dolomite lime or Garden lime per gallon of water. Any synthetic or organic nutrients that contains Calcium will fix a Calcium deficiency. You can also add crushed dolomite lime or garden lime to your soil. Gypsum, Rock Phosphate, and Lime can also be added to your soil to correct a calcium deficiency.
*Magnesium Deficiency:*
Magnesium is a vital element for humans, plants and animals. It is a building block of chlorophyll in plants and it is essential for photosynthesis. It also plays an important role in a number of metabolic processes. Magnesium compounds have been used since antiquity in medicine for heartburn, against poisoning and as a laxative. Magnesium is a very light, malleable, elastic metal with a silver-white sheen that burns with a blinding light in the air. It is one of the most common elements on earth and the earths crust contains approximately 2.09% magnesium. Magnesium is also present in tap water and, together with calcium, and is responsible for the hardness of water. Inorganic magnesium fertilizers are prepared from the same salts as are used when preparing potassium fertilizers. When grown from seeds, cannabis doesn't need nutrients for the first two weeks.
*Development*



 There are no visible symptoms in the first 3  4 weeks, the plant continues to grow well, is dark green and looks healthy. 
 The deficiency symptoms first become visible in cannabis after 4  6 weeks when small, rust brown necrotic spots and/or cloud-like chlorosis appear under the flowering top on the middle-aged leaves. The colour of the young leaves and the development of the flowers is still normal. 
 The size and number of the rust brown spots increases on the leaves while the chlorosis also increases and becomes yellower. 
 The symptoms spread throughout the plant which will now look a sorry sight. 
 If it is a serious deficiency the young leaves will also become chlorotic and production will fall. 
 *Developments in chronological order:*


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 14, 2013)

i cant find ant 4!fan/fil combos with phn numbers lol


----------



## TicKle (Jan 14, 2013)

@Pukka, cant get a message thru site, think your inbox is full.....


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Drg did you try the link that mrt put up? Their ment to have a number


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

afternoon! B n M have a rite sale on minted!

so quaestion,, wen root riots cum should they be damp or not? mine seem well dry, i always thought they was moist to a extent for the beans?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon! B n M have a rite sale on minted!
> 
> so quaestion,, wen root riots cum should they be damp or not? mine seem well dry, i always thought they was moist to a extent for the beans?


31mb/s ?? i'm still on 8mb lol what kind of speeds you maxing out on download? 

In answer to you're question it's down to you to get them wet ready for planting.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 14, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i cant find ant 4!fan/fil combos with phn numbers lol


in the info its got this "To pay for an order by card please call us on 01803 550994 between 11am and 4pm"

heres a link to his site. i just remembered i had a leaflet with my last order
http://www.charlieshydro.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000001.pl?page=search&SS=4"+fan&PR=-1&TB=A&ACTION=Go!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 31mb/s ?? i'm still on 8mb lol what kind of speeds you maxing out on download?
> 
> In answer to you're question it's down to you to get them wet ready for planting.


 i only download ftp i get between 3mbps and 3.7 MAX... GETTING DOUBLED UPTO 60 SOON for free! bonus

anyone got a old cfl for me? il buy it. il need one for these seedlings, OR a link for one of those small strip light things 64000k.?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

I've got a spare e27 socket for the 125w or over cfl's ic3. You can get a 125w one for £20 and i'll give you the fitting and wire


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I've got a spare e27 socket for the 125w or over cfl's ic3. You can get a 125w one for £20 and i'll give you the fitting and wire


ive got all the fittings and stuff, just need the bulb,, gifted my 2 60 watters to sum1 and he forgot to pop it bak so im prolly gunna need it for these beans maybe, cant shuv em under the hps, be too much.
looking at t4 lights they seem orite


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive got all the fittings and stuff, just need the bulb,, gifted my 2 60 watters to sum1 and he forgot to pop it bak so im prolly gunna need it for these beans maybe, cant shuv em under the hps, be too much.
> looking at t4 lights they seem orite


just put a little lamp in there for a day or 2. i put them straight under the 600 now but i keep the light at the top of the tent for 2-3 days and then lower it. i know some say its a waste of electric but i cant be fucked getting a cfl for a few days of each grow lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a 2 bulb 2ft t5 has 2x 18w tubes in it does something like 2800 lummens. It's great for pips/cuts, got it from b&q for £20 mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I have a 2 bulb 2ft t5 has 2x 18w tubes in it does something like 2800 lummens. It's great for pips/cuts, got it from b&q for £20 mate


been loking at t4 lights 12 watters for 11 qwid on fleabay,, only for seedlings so it dnt have to be strong


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Aye like mrt says you dont need much light to start them off. A wee house cfl a 28w would do you


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> in the info its got this "To pay for an order by card please call us on 01803 550994 between 11am and 4pm"
> 
> heres a link to his site. i just remembered i had a leaflet with my last order
> http://www.charlieshydro.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000001.pl?page=search&SS=4"+fan&PR=-1&TB=A&ACTION=Go!


Ordered many times from charlie. decent bloke


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

How we doing then people?

Smoking anything nice? I aint had a proper smoke for ages, had a nice joint sent to me the other day tho c99 with a tangerine dream oil covered rizla, was a very nice,tastey strong joint.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 14, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Ordered many times from charlie. decent bloke


yeah ive ordered quite a bit off him and that marks-e-buy. charlie's got the best customer service on there by far but doesnt always have what i want lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Not to bad sambo. Lucky you i've not had a decent smoke for a while either, been smoking rocky man the stuff is shite! Got a nice bit of 2toke comming next week, looking forward to that i tell ya!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> How we doing then people?
> 
> Smoking anything nice? I aint had a proper smoke for ages, had a nice joint sent to me the other day tho c99 with a tangerine dream oil covered rizla, was a very nice,tastey strong joint.


i know this is dirty as fuck but im smoking left over rollies out of my ashtray. i decided to give up smoking today, i was going good until the mrs went out and the kids started doing my head in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

yeh im the same only got a eigth of physco and a few gram of cherry,, hard times



mrt1980 said:


> i know this is dirty as fuck but im smoking left over rollies out of my ashtray. i decided to give up smoking today, i was going good until the mrs went out and the kids started doing my head in


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Not to bad sambo. Lucky you i've not had a decent smoke for a while either, been smoking rocky man the stuff is shite! Got a nice bit of 2toke comming next week, looking forward to that i tell ya!


I aint seen rocky for years now, didn't even think there was that much of it still around,

What price ya paying for it?



mrt1980 said:


> i know this is dirty as fuck but im smoking left over rollies out of my ashtray. i decided to give up smoking today, i was going good until the mrs went out and the kids started doing my head in


I've had more than me fair share of butt rollies, desperate times for desperate measures n all that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

yes we all may take the piss, but the smokers among us have ALL smoked a dimp or 3,, shit in jail pakis used to smoke tea leaves, stink the one's out lmao fuckers,
ive been detoxing in nick and been off my nut halucinating (coz its that bad) under the bed looing for non existent dimps and smoking sum hanus shit, trying to light i t with the fluff from your hmp jumper!

oh them was the days!! NOT!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I aint seen rocky for years now, didn't even think there was that much of it still around,
> 
> What price ya paying for it?
> .


£70 an oz mate the guy it get it from pays £375 for a bar. Mrt ive done that too mate, i agree with ic3 that ever smoker has probly done it mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> £70 an oz mate the guy it get it from pays £375 for a bar. Mrt ive done that too mate, i agree with ic3 that ever smoker has probly done it mate


Bloody el that's gone up a fair bit I remember paying 30 a oz bout 7-8yr ago, even then I wasn't smoking it just buying it for others, was some proper gash rocky tho, but then again is there such thing as good rocky lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol is there heckers like! This stuff is tinge and smells weird, It'll do for now tho


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Bloody el that's gone up a fair bit I remember paying 30 a oz bout 7-8yr ago, even then I wasn't smoking it just buying it for others, was some proper gash rocky tho, but then again is there such thing as good rocky lol


billy's hash was the real deal aslong as you cleaned it, boiled it and cooked it in a vat of molten steel for a few hours lmfao.
How's it going guys?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 14, 2013)

Lmao. Good drags, you?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lmao. Good drags, you?


yeah all good cheers mate just dossing around the house looking for something to do, the misses been catching up on her soaps and big bro, hard times in my house lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 14, 2013)

evenin' bitches...

could tell shits been packed away for awhile.. setup tent last night and ripped the fukken thing trying to get it over the frame.
fucking div didn't have the zip all the way open.. typical
funny thing is, even double checked it.

good thing missus is handy with needle and thread..


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> evenin' bitches...
> 
> could tell shits been packed away for awhile.. setup tent last night and ripped the fukken thing trying to get it over the frame.
> fucking div didn't have the zip all the way open.. typical
> ...


Pmsl , I've done that . . . Twice !


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 14, 2013)

brand new one too.. was pissed.

anyways its light tight now, hopefully will stay that way once the fans fire up. 
should be fine.



bazoomer said:


> Pmsl , I've done that . . . Twice !


*have nothing to say about this.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting the grow back on mantz, anything nice in mind?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 14, 2013)

some kush.... 



newuserlol said:


> Getting the grow back on mantz, anything nice in mind?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2013)

waffles,ginsters pasty and baked beans with grated cheese on top!!! say your not jealouse


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd be a lot more jealous if u said fillet steak for mains, scallops for starters followed by a belgium choc tort for finish. 

But pasty, cheese n beans well NO lol although it dus indeed sound like a nice munch but jealous I think not.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 14, 2013)

the misses came home with bacco for me  so i made her chicken bacon and cheese with chips.

i got the 5th season of sons of anarchy nearly downloaded, 45 mins left. its taken since 12 this afternoon tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Half way into season 2 now of sons of anarchy, glad u got some bacci m8,


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 14, 2013)

Buying 2 packs of house of love - casey queen the shit looks lovely could be perfect for the scrog I have in mind also in germination is hazeman 11 - elephent stomper 2 lemon stomper . Busy busy year already . Ill have pick of all the lady's Tomoz lads .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I'd be a lot more jealous if u said fillet steak for mains, scallops for starters followed by a belgium choc tort for finish.
> 
> But pasty, cheese n beans well NO lol although it dus indeed sound like a nice munch but jealous I think not.


Lol , ya posh cunt New !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , ya posh cunt New !


I like u baz please don't make me open that can of internet whooparsre on ya lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I like u baz please don't make me open that can of internet whooparsre on ya lmao


Lol a lot , I can take it , I'm not ice !


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention. Managed to find an item that is quite scarce these days, bought it from http://www.headshopworld.co.uk

Paid for it sometime Friday, delivery was about 2 pound odd, I found a postage slip on my mat Saturday morning. Seems a top notch shop IMO, the price for the item was reasonable, postage price fantastic, and delivery speed ace. 2 quid for recorded delivery


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

An item? Such as?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Insense burners I think, or that what was up on the link........

I remember a guy at Uni in the halls of residence getting busted as they thought he was smoking weed because he was burning insense, lol. He did actually have some hash on him which he had procured from a certain friendly smoker, hehe. Needless to say I moved out of those halls of residence within a week or so.....That had to be the weirdest place ever, within a week one of the students had thrown herself out of the top window only to land 7 floors below in a crumpled heap and alive. I thought someone had thrown a toilet out of the windo or something. Humands make some noise when they hit the deck from that height....fukkin hated walking down Sauchiehall street as well. The 45 degree shuffle.


----------



## Fatboy0701 (Jan 15, 2013)

u got owt i can use to stop the light cumming thru sum cracks in the extrance? no tape obviously summet i can put behind the door to stop it even showing thru[/QUOTE]
Ebay item: 150923559936 get the brown one. Seals smells & light.
Oops @ Ic3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

morning all, 

having a few issues with the tor browser. set it away this morning and it's saying there's a new version, downloaded it and try to run the exe and it's asking me to replace the old files with the same files? I did this at home and fucked it. can't even remove the tor and re install afresh?! same things happening on me graft pc now.

anyone having the same? even using the old version SR is taking too long to respond over and over.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning all,
> 
> having a few issues with the tor browser. set it away this morning and it's saying there's a new version, downloaded it and try to run the exe and it's asking me to replace the old files with the same files? I did this at home and fucked it. can't even remove the tor and re install afresh?! same things happening on me graft pc now.
> 
> anyone having the same? even using the old version SR is taking too long to respond over and over.


i havent updated it yet. i installed it a few days ago and its doing my head in how slow it is

i just put it on and i didnt see anything about an update so its probably the new version anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

SR's grafting now, not sure if it's the new one or not, think i'll just use the old one for now...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> SR's grafting now, not sure if it's the new one or not, think i'll just use the old one for now...


I been using the old one don, it said download the new version and I did, then went to use it and it says download the new version again. So never bothered and just kept using the one I had


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

aye think i'll dee the same, only thing is it's fucked at home lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

Do you boys place orders on SR? i been wanting to do it for a while now but i needed a card reader w/ natwest to be able to buy bitcoins. so my card reader got here tis morning in the post and i wanna order like 3-5 g of hash as its 1st time but, you think it's worth ordering to miy gaff as i'm also growing here?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Do you boys place orders on SR? i been wanting to do it for a while now but i needed a card reader w/ natwest to be able to buy bitcoins. so my card reader got here tis morning in the post and i wanna order like 3-5 g of hash as its 1st time but, you think it's worth ordering to miy gaff as i'm also growing here?


i wouldnt order to the place i grow but thats just me. have you got a mate that will let you send to thier house? i was looking into a PO box but its £185 a year ex VAT. thats a bit much to get a bit of hash every now and then lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i wouldnt order to the place i grow but thats just me. have you got a mate that will let you send to thier house? i was looking into a PO box but its £185 a year ex VAT. thats a bit much to get a bit of hash every now and then lol


i got a mate who lives on the same road as me yeh but he's gonna want all the chuff if we send it to his hahaha, i'll have a word with him later and see what he thinks, maybe if i pay for the shit , he has it delivered and we'll just go halves. 
So have you ordered before mate no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

send it to your place but use the name of the previous tennant


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i got a mate who lives on the same road as me yeh but he's gonna want all the chuff if we send it to his hahaha, i'll have a word with him later and see what he thinks, maybe if i pay for the shit , he has it delivered and we'll just go halves.
> So have you ordered before mate no?


not yet mate. ive been having a look to see what i fancy. ive got a few mates that i think would let me send to thiers but like you said, i'd have to cut them in for a bit of the smoke lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> send it to your place but use the name of the previous tennant


i never thought of that. i'd send a test letter first just incase but i doubt there would be a problem


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> send it to your place but use the name of the previous tennant


Dont know about that bud, i lived here for 13 years now if letters with other peoples names are flying to my house it will look a bit dodgy. all the vendors suggest using ur real name and address so the package can just slip in with all the other everyday mail. i dont actuallly live on the mainland i'm in the channel islands. i know the dogs at the post office are out on 3 random days a week out of 6, so it's a 50-50 weather the dogs run into it, what do you think the chances are of that mut sniffing out ma gear?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

aye, incase the previous tennant paid for their post to be forwarded.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

if a dog gets to within 20 feet of a package burried under ground it will know it's there. There is not a lot stopping doggies nazzers.


The2TimEr said:


> Dont know about that bud, i lived here for 13 years now if letters with other peoples names are flying to my house it will look a bit dodgy. all the vendors suggest using ur real name and address so the package can just slip in with all the other everyday mail. i dont actuallly live on the mainland i'm in the channel islands. i know the dogs at the post office are out on 3 random days a week out of 6, so it's a 50-50 weather the dogs run into it, what do you think the chances are of that mut sniffing out ma gear?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

them digs is useless. shit ive been thru so many dog checks its not even funny, they ddient smell shit, same ith drug raids missed more than they found,
new beans came today i must say i LOVE the way the g13 beans cum, looks like a vial of sum bioligcal agent.. kinda dont wanna use em, got me mango too, all fems, so proly germ them soon, order a t4 light tomorrow i think, im locked and loaded with me root riots so 

how is everyone, anyone get any decent snow and not just shit/?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

dogs can only sniff for certain things for so long, i've been stopped by a dog search at festivals with coke pills and weed stashed about me and patted the dog and through the doors. 

you could always msg the vendor and ask them to do you a special request parcel.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> if a dog gets to within 20 feet of a package burried under ground it will know it's there. There is not a lot stopping doggies nazzers.


Ye your right there mate, but all these vendors sending out skunk thats alot more smelly then hash, all over the world and have 100% feedback from more then 3-400 transactions. 
say someones package was found , that particular sale i suppose wouldnt go on the seller's feedback would it? maybe i need to learn a bit more about it before placing any orders.
But with using the tor browser and paying via bit coins, both those services are 100% untraceable so they can question you all they want , if there aint any proof that you sat at your pc and made that order, they arn't gonna have you in front of a judge anytime soon.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

yeh you can pay like 1 coin or half of one and theyl send a distraction parcel



The2TimEr said:


> Ye your right there mate, but all these vendors sending out skunk thats alot more smelly then hash, all over the world and have 100% feedback from more then 3-400 transactions.
> say someones package was found , that particular sale i suppose wouldnt go on the seller's feedback would it? maybe i need to learn a bit more about it before placing any orders.
> But with using the tor browser and paying via bit coins, both those services are 100% untraceable so they can question you all they want , if there aint any proof that you sat at your pc and made that order, they arn't gonna have you in front of a judge anytime soon.


 if the buyer gets sent a replcement if it gets caught then yeh id still give postivie feedback

the only way theyd find out was you is if the physically took ur pc,, but for a buyer they wouldnt unless u was buying to sell,, i reckon the cops be more interested in the sellers than the buyers


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright lads, lol a distraction parcel, there's no need for it ya nutters, if people were having probs with poor delivery their ratings would go right down hill after all it's the only dodgy part you have to worry about and even then you don't really have to worry because if it were intercepted you would just a seizure notice from royal mail, they can't just come and arrest you for a few g's of weed! seriously lads the vendors make their living out of it and the good one's have the ratings and feedback so you can check for yourselves, many people with a grow on the go have received parcels with no worries what so ever from all over the world! relax and focus on getting ya coins sorted, delivery is for the vendors to worry about not you.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

DOGS CAN'T SMELL, you heard it here on the UK thread, it must be fact. lmao. Ok then IC3. Obviously a handler has to direct a dog, and if it can't sniff drugs through a parcel/envelope then it probably isn't a dog, lol. 

I wouldn't of thought small parcels and letters get checked too often anyway. A dog and a handler will cost a fair bit each day so they are probably being used for more pressing issues than finding a couple of grams in a letter. More likely your postman will fukkin nab it if it smells and smoke it himself.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 15, 2013)

got a 400 watt some bits and bobs lol and a lappy from my mum


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

This wouldn't be the UK thread without a bit of drama and paranoia though. Stop being so bloody sensisble!


W Dragon said:


> Alright lads, lol a distraction parcel, there's no need for it ya nutters, if people were having probs with poor delivery their ratings would go right down hill after all it's the only dodgy part you have to worry about and even then you don't really have to worry because if it were intercepted you would just a seizure notice from royal mail, they can't just come and arrest you for a few g's of weed! seriously lads the vendors make their living out of it and the good one's have the ratings and feedback so you can check for yourselves, many people with a grow on the go have received parcels with no worries what so ever from all over the world! relax and focus on getting ya coins sorted, delivery is for the vendors to worry about not you.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alright lads, lol a distraction parcel, there's no need for it ya nutters, if people were having probs with poor delivery their ratings would go right down hill after all it's the only dodgy part you have to worry about and even then you don't really have to worry because if it were intercepted you would just a seizure notice from royal mail, they can't just come and arrest you for a few g's of weed! seriously lads the vendors make their living out of it and the good one's have the ratings and feedback so you can check for yourselves, many people with a grow on the go have received parcels with no worries what so ever from all over the world! relax and focus on getting ya coins sorted, delivery is for the vendors to worry about not you.


Thing is with me living in the channel islands im not sure if it would be the same procedure with the seizure notice, i can see them knocking straight on my door, weather they could get a warrant to search just from finding a few grams tho im not sure.
Has no one here placed an order then? no one know how a wee bit of hash would be sent? i hope it wouldnt just be an envelope with fuck all inside apart from this lump sticking out ..


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

there are plenty on here who have ordered, but no one is going to start putting on line how folks package and send things....well I wouldn't recommend it. I am sure there is not a hash shaped lump in sight from the outside though, lol.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> there are plenty on here who have ordered, but no one is going to start putting on line how folks package and send things....well I wouldn't recommend it. I am sure there is not a hash shaped lump in sight from the outside though, lol.


Yea that's fair enough. just wanna get a bit of decent smoke! living here is not the place to be for a stoner lol especially with my harvest not for another 7 weeks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Most of the stuff is well packed and u wouldn't know what the fucks in there, I've had about 20 orders and only ever missed one which was replaced. IMO it's a fucking gift

in saying that the only thing I havnt ordered is weed lol, just don't see the point


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 15, 2013)

a dog found a bud in a grinder i never knew about lol,i have 2 dogs and the bitch was in heat,cant get past them snouts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> DOGS CAN'T SMELL, you heard it here on the UK thread, it must be fact. lmao. Ok then IC3. Obviously a handler has to direct a dog, and if it can't sniff drugs through a parcel/envelope then it probably isn't a dog, lol.
> .


LOOK, wen i lived and was dealing scag,, i was busted numerouse times and they never found shit,
also wen u go thru jail u get sniffed, at at 25+ sentences and remands under my belt i reckobn i know what im talking about,
also they do use sniffers at royal mail and at the mail depot from them cumming in the country,, they just throw a load of mail out on the floor and get the dog to walk over sniffing, so if its packed corectly ul be fine its only random unless u been snithced

so dst enough of the piss taking, just coz i spell like shit that does not mean i dont know shit


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the only way theyd find out was you is if the physically took ur pc,, but for a buyer they wouldnt unless u was buying to sell,, i reckon the cops be more interested in the sellers than the buyers


thats the main reason i wouldnt want anything sent here. if i had it sent to a mate, he could deny it and they wouldnt be able to find any proof. if they took my computer they'd have all my growing info too


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dogs can only sniff for certain things for so long, i've been stopped by a dog search at festivals with coke pills and weed stashed about me and patted the dog and through the doors.
> 
> you could always msg the vendor and ask them to do you a special request parcel.


i thought that too at a festival. i smothed the dogd head with 50 pills down my boxers and 2 skunk joints but i thought later on it was probably for croud control and not a sniffer dog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

fucking rush init  nowt like lighting up just through the doors lol

bestival is a fucking awesome festival, security are practically non existent, walking into the main arena with a can in one hand and big reefa in the other lol


----------



## TicKle (Jan 15, 2013)

i got ejected from T in the park, damn sniffer dogs, had 3 bagged up 1/8's of some homegrown in a tub of pringles, our lass packed it up, put the little foil seal in place and away we went, wasent expecting a 3 hour wait in line so i decided to roll me a quick joint, never put the seal back properly, anyway, when going to hand ticket over, the dog walked straight over to me and sat down, next thing i know was being carried into some tent and told to strip starkers, was fukking shitting it as he was unpacking bag, especially as he noticed the burst seal on the pringles box, he opended it, took out 1 bag of skunk (the others were still under some crisps) then took my ticket off me and told me to go home (as he put the bag of skunk in his sleeve pocket<WTF) no evidence bag, never heard owt from that, cost me 350 sheets to get another ticket. Thing is, i had a foldaway bed that i was keeping near my growroom ventspace, and the dog smelt that as my bro tried to take it back thru gate after and got stopped by dog also.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 15, 2013)

Afternoon fuckers, snow's coming down hard now


----------



## TicKle (Jan 15, 2013)

btw, had done the same thing like 7 years prior (took pot into festivals) and dogs never noticed me before.....maybe i just looked stoned due to boredom joint while waiting..


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking rush init  nowt like lighting up just through the doors lol
> 
> bestival is a fucking awesome festival, security are practically non existent, walking into the main arena with a can in one hand and big reefa in the other lol


I did creamfeilds back in 08, 5 of us queing to get into the main arena amongst thousands of others, we all had garry ablets on us and 2 out of 5 of us were stopped, dogs sniffed past all of us aswel.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking rush init  nowt like lighting up just through the doors lol
> 
> bestival is a fucking awesome festival, security are practically non existent, walking into the main arena with a can in one hand and big reefa in the other lol


it was but i was only 20 at the time with no worries or anything. howard marks was there that year, my mate got introduced to him but i was off my face going on one of those bungy balls. thats a good laugh when your off it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Any of u guys ever go to the tidy weekenders in Prestatyn? Never been but heard good things about them, think the last one was maybe moved to Ibiza but there holding another one somewhere this year, known as the ideal weekender


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

i've had some right close scrapes but usually get away with it. i look the type to have gear on me full stop, i get stopped going into every club. 

few years back i went through security and the bloke could clearly smell my homegrown, it was lifting. he turned my bag out and pockets but didn't ask me to unzip my jacket. had a henry of green and a gram of md in a little tin in between my neck and the zip bit of my top. he spent ages going through stuff but had to let me through as the queue was getting daft. 

the look on his face was priceless. i can smell it but fucked if i can find it lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright IC3, don't get yer nickers in a twist. If a dog is trained to sniff for cocaine, then it will find cocaine if it is there. Dogs have been used for decades in finding hidden things, including mines in wwii that were buried in the ground, it is known a dog can sniff at least 15 feet underground. Perhaps the dog they brought was looking for something else. As for dogs sniffing you in Prison, I thought you were an expert at ramming things up where the sun don't shine. Even dogs have their limitations. 

As for the mail, you don't know what the schedule of Her Majesties Customs and Excise or the Royal Mail is as far as budgets relating to what dog and dog handlers do in their weekly duties. I am questioning the amount of time they spend simply checking small envelopes and parcels. I don't think a great deal. 

So we'll have to disagree on if a dogs nose works or not. Oh my....





IC3M4L3 said:


> LOOK, wen i lived and was dealing scag,, i was busted numerouse times and they never found shit,
> also wen u go thru jail u get sniffed, at at 25+ sentences and remands under my belt i reckobn i know what im talking about,
> also they do use sniffers at royal mail and at the mail depot from them cumming in the country,, they just throw a load of mail out on the floor and get the dog to walk over sniffing, so if its packed corectly ul be fine its only random unless u been snithced
> 
> so dst enough of the piss taking, just coz i spell like shit that does not mean i dont know shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

paranoia, drama and the odd argument. queensbury rules gentlemen. 

fuck eastenders


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

you girls been arguing without me how dare yas lol

think ya find a large reason most packages from sr get through customs is due to the weight and it being so light that it is neither scanned or shown much interest from customs why mess about with packages so light when they got so many larger packages that could contain much more drugs.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you girls been arguing without me how dare yas lol
> 
> think ya find a large reason most packages from sr get through customs is due to the weight and it being so light that it is neither scanned or shown much interest from customs why mess about with packages so light when they got so many larger packages that could contain much more drugs.


i hope your right shag, think i'm just gona order to my place tommorow, get these coins sorted tonight. sick of smoking low grade euro bar shite. i want that premium pakistani!


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

I had to hold back on mentioning you in my post....I was nigh on lost without ya, lol.



newuserlol said:


> you girls been arguing without me how dare yas lol
> 
> think ya find a large reason most packages from sr get through customs is due to the weight and it being so light that it is neither scanned or shown much interest from customs why mess about with packages so light when they got so many larger packages that could contain much more drugs.


See, sometimes we do agree! 

According to IC3 they just throw them on the ground and let the dogs go for a piss on them and all sorts...ffs, I wondered why last last fairy package stunk eh dog shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i hope your right shag, think i'm just gona order to my place tommorow, get these coins sorted tonight. sick of smoking low grade euro bar shite. i want that premium pakistani!


dont worry m8 your have no probs, ive had 70 completed orders on there now spent a fair ol whack too but money well spent lol only package ive lost was 400 cigs got a seizure notice, then showed that to the vendor and got half me money back.



DST said:


> I had to hold back on mentioning you in my post....I was nigh on lost without ya, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i thought i better post thought ya might be missing me lol


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

you got yer cigs taken, ffs, that's a liberty.... can you not bring as many cigs into the uk as you want for personal? Hardly like you were starting a baccy ring with 400 cigs.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright lads just got back in the house and came on for a nose and low and behold more arguments lol 
@ICE I think there's been too many parcels make it through for them all to have been checked, I've only had hash orders and none of them came with any problems and knowing about some of the other orders that have been made the royal mail can't be checking them all like you think otherwise there would have been much more seizures, the only thing I know of being had by customs was a fag order of either 200 or 400 and I know for a fact that there has been a few orders that would have been stopped if they were all to be checked.
I reckon newuser has it nailed when he said about the weight of the orders, why worry about what looks like standard mail when people are trying to ship keys/tons into the country also could you imagine how long it would take to check all the standard mail? first class would probably come with a month estimated delivery time never mind second class etc


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^^^fag seizure from the man himself lol^^^^^^^^^


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

no they throw them on the ground scattered so the dog can go over them, first they put a package in to make sure the dogs working, then they do it for real, some dogs are trained for diffrent shit, sum for money,sum for sniff,summ for class a drugs,sum for cannabis, really they only go to these lengths if they have information, or they walk the dogs just around the mail room randomely see if they get any hits, belive me or not idc but thats how they work, in jail the dogs live o the growunds in kennals so they can do it ther wenever they want its no expence or hardship.

dst u going in my website CUNTS! list along side sambo,

w dragon,, as i said packaged correctly ul have no problems


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont worry m8 your have no probs, ive had 70 completed orders on there now spent a fair ol whack too but money well spent lol only package ive lost was 400 cigs got a seizure notice, then showed that to the vendor and got half me money back.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i thought i better post thought ya might be missing me lol


70 orders for real??? king kong balls you got mate lool


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

DST said:


> you got yer cigs taken, ffs, that's a liberty.... can you not bring as many cigs into the uk as you want for personal? Hardly like you were starting a baccy ring with 400 cigs.


most the seizures you read on the forum are cigs, gov dont mind the drugs but try take some cig tax away from em then your in trouble lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 70 orders for real??? king kong balls you got mate lool


lol think its 72 to be precise, and no im just a druggie lol


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

Oooh, another list my name is on, woohoo. Thanks IC3, I am honoured


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

no southerners got king king balls, the man ust likes his drrruuugggsss#

be the morrow that sambo m8,, stil converting the fuckers taking a age,season 3 and 4 is done just 5 to go,, im doing em inbetween decorating so ther taking a lil longer


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no southerners got king king balls, the man ust likes his drrruuugggsss#
> 
> be the morrow that sambo m8,, stil converting the fuckers taking a age,season 3 and 4 is done just 5 to go,, im doing em inbetween decorating so ther taking a lil longer


nice1 ice

you been up to much today?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nice1 ice
> 
> you been up to much today?


yeh like i said,,,decorating, fucking pain, but has to be done, doing the paint in the bedroom and patterned paper on the grow room wall, also the bathroom and toilet, painting the downstairs hallways wen the child goes to bed, just having a break whil the pink paint dries, cant be pasting paper in a room with wet paint, prolly wak the wallpaper all over it lol

other than that not a lot. 
u ?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no they throw them on the ground scattered so the dog can go over them, first they put a package in to make sure the dogs working, then they do it for real, some dogs are trained for diffrent shit, sum for money,sum for sniff,summ for class a drugs,sum for cannabis, really they only go to these lengths if they have information, or they walk the dogs just around the mail room randomely see if they get any hits, belive me or not idc but thats how they work, in jail the dogs live o the growunds in kennals so they can do it ther wenever they want its no expence or hardship.
> 
> 
> dst u going in my website CUNTS! list along side sambo,
> ...



So are you saying all the internal mail gets checked? or just the mail coming through customs? if your on about all the internal mail the royal mail would need thousands of dogs to check everything nthat went to the sorting offices, also I have several friends who are post men and they don't see parcels getting checked, shit royal mail can barely keep up with the post never mind slowing it down by checking every letter that came through, they need a kennels at every sorting office.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

Thought i'd clear the air up in here a bit
light up and stick this saucy number on..
[youtube]ngTTh-Q6Bd0[/youtube]


----------



## delvite (Jan 15, 2013)

.................sneaky peek pics in my sig before the next vid update tomorrow if anyone wants a peek? keep it green  Delvite


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh like i said,,,decorating, fucking pain, but has to be done, doing the paint in the bedroom and patterned paper on the grow room wall, also the bathroom and toilet, painting the downstairs hallways wen the child goes to bed, just having a break whil the pink paint dries, cant be pasting paper in a room with wet paint, prolly wak the wallpaper all over it lol
> 
> other than that not a lot.
> u ?


sounds like ya been busy 

i aint been up to fuck all today boring boring boring, waiting for drink oclock bout the highlight of my day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> So are you saying all the internal mail gets checked? or just the mail coming through customs? if your on about all the internal mail the royal mail would need thousands of dogs to check everything nthat went to the sorting offices, also I have several friends who are post men and they don't see parcels getting checked, shit royal mail can barely keep up with the post never mind slowing it down by checking every letter that came through, they need a kennels at every sorting office.


as i sated in my post its RANDOM unless they have information relating to a certain watever, its highly illagal to open maio,even if your work for royal mail, so they have to have more proof than sum1 riniging in saying thers 2 ounce of black tar smack cumming in from capmandoo on friday!

so in short,, it haoppens, but its random, unless they have information relating to a parcel,



newuserlol said:


> sounds like ya been busy
> 
> i aint been up to fuck all today boring boring boring, waiting for drink oclock bout the highlight of my day lol


well u will be at zoppi o clock on thrusday m8, beans arrived this morning, i loved the g13 packaging looks like a vial of a biological agent,, got the mango too, but damn ther all small beans


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2931110/Zero.Dark.Thirty.2012.DVDScr.XviD-Blackjesus.html 

^^^Watched that last night and thought it was a cracking film about the intelligence and capture/kill of bin laden, is being advertised to be released sometime in the next few days, the copy is cracking aswell.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry lads the film is called ZERO DARK THIRTY


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2931110/Zero.Dark.Thirty.2012.DVDScr.XviD-Blackjesus.html
> 
> ^^^Watched that last night and thought it was a cracking film about the intelligence and capture/kill of bin laden, is being advertised to be released sometime in the next few days, the copy is cracking aswell.


is it a film or a doc drags?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> So are you saying all the internal mail gets checked? or just the mail coming through customs? if your on about all the internal mail the royal mail would need thousands of dogs to check everything nthat went to the sorting offices, also I have several friends who are post men and they don't see parcels getting checked, shit royal mail can barely keep up with the post never mind slowing it down by checking every letter that came through, they need a kennels at every sorting office.


I dont live on the mainland , i live on an island 
100k people roughly where i live so the mail being checked could be more frequent and heavy... true tho that they would be more interested in the bigger packages.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

i downloaded that film looks great! havent watched it yet tho, that other one
[video=youtube;hvvusI6Sh64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvvusI6Sh64&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2943018/Officer+Down+2013+BRRip+XviD-S4A.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;LtZyqThLoy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtZyqThLoy4[/video]


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is it a film or a doc drags?


It's a film mate, well worth a watch! 2 hours odd long and felt like it was only on half hour.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> I dont live on the mainland , i live on an island
> 100k people roughly where i live so the mail being checked could be more frequent and heavy... true tho that they would be more interested in the bigger packages.


I wouldn't worry mate even if it were discovered they can't do you for it because you always have plausible deniability not knowing what was in the package until it was opened, also everyone would be able to stitch each other up if that wasn't the case.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I wouldn't worry mate even if it were discovered they can't do you for it because you always have plausible deniability not knowing what was in the package until it was opened, also everyone would be able to stitch each other up if that wasn't the case.


wen we used to get shit sent into jail, thats wat we used to say, HEY how the fuk can we control what we get sent,, u would still get searched,if only under sect 18,, but u wouldnt get fucked for anythign


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen we used to get shit sent into jail, thats wat we used to say, HEY how the fuk can we control what we get sent,, u would still get searched,if only under sect 18,, but u wouldnt get fucked for anythign


This is why i gotta be careful i been in court twice for hash and amongst other stuff when i was younger, so if they find my headen weeden i got growing at the house they will most likely throw the book at me


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen we used to get shit sent into jail, thats wat we used to say, HEY how the fuk can we control what we get sent,, u would still get searched,if only under sect 18,, but u wouldnt get fucked for anythign


Gotta love the mail mate, I was all suspicious about it until I was walked through it by a mate, I had never given any thought to sending or receiving stuff before a couple of years back and now don't even give it a thought! fucking loves the mail man now I do lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> This is why i gotta be careful i been in court twice for hash and amongst other stuff when i was younger, so if they find my headen weeden i got growing at the house they will most likely throw the book at me


na was yrs ago doubt it



W Dragon said:


> Gotta love the mail mate, I was all suspicious about it until I was walked through it by a mate, I had never given any thought to sending or receiving stuff before a couple of years back and now don't even give it a thought! fucking loves the mail man now I do lol


yeh sum of my pals are like i cant belive u get stuff like that,sepc wen ounces are getting thru wat STINK!,,clones are the best tho lol

so gunna crack these beans later, just havinga cfl issue, gunna ut prop box in my aring cupboard to keep them warm,, will any old bulb do u think? lesson leanrd NEVER GIFT ALL YOR CFL BULBS OUT!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

when i was alot younger i use to send it in silly names too only internal but stupid shit like arthur spliff n whatnot, would hardly wrap it too could clearly smell it outside the parcel, never lost anything but 400 cigs and yrs ago had 200 valium seized both just letters from customs nowt more, the valium i scanned n sent to the sellers a reship was sent and that got through no probs lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na was yrs ago doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about any bulb mate but plenty of cfl's out there will do the job just to get them started, if your unsure just go and pick up a cheapy should only cost a quid or 2, if your worried about it start them out under your smallest grow light just make sure they're warm and the light isn't too close so you don't cook them mate, oh yeah BnQ sell daylight cfl's for a buck each and they will deffo do the job I had 10 of them on the go before and they did a cracking job parden the pun lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

im going to be downloading a lot more films over the next week or 2. they just put scafolding up outside the house and i cant get a signal on sky. i might phone them tomorrow and tell them to sort it out or ill take it down myself. its not like they are in a rush to finish the work. the other houses in the street have had it up since 2-3 weeks before xmas and its still not finished


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im going to be downloading a lot more films over the next week or 2. they just put scafolding up outside the house and i cant get a signal on sky. i might phone them tomorrow and tell them to sort it out or ill take it down myself. its not like they are in a rush to finish the work. the other houses in the street have had it up since 2-3 weeks before xmas and its still not finished


your net dont cum thru the dish fella, youl be able to download no matter what,, the metal of the scafolding will interfir OR theyv nocked your dish

w dragon,, i got sum nroaml cfls here, just the ones u would normally have in your celing light, was thinking 
germ seeds in tisssue
then put in root riots wen have nice tails
put in prop box in airing cupboard still with little light above them to get em going
then we stood up pot up and put under big light,? 

gunna get these seeds rite this time, not spedning 40 qwid on beans to just kill em

OH got sum gap jeans here all around 32-24 inch waists, brand new with tags, 44.99 il take 20 a pair if anyone iterested


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your net dont cum thru the dish fella, youl be able to download no matter what,, the metal of the scafolding will interfir OR theyv nocked your dish


haha i know mate. thats why i said ill be doing more downloading just so i can have something to watch. theres a shit load of scafolding blocking it. they must be doing something with the roof because they got the top layer boarded too


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

@ICE that's what I was on about mate normal household cfl's, from what I've seen they generally come in 2 spectrum's and you're after the daylight jobby's 6500k, they cost about a quid each. 
Yeah you can use your normal grow lights mate and shouldn't have any probs just be sure to keep the light high so you don't cook them, they'll veg much faster aswell if you start them under hps instead of little t5's etc as soon as you get a tap root out of your cube put them in some little starter pots and your away mate, If your really worried about them photograph every step and throw them upon here the boys and myself if I'm about will help point you in the right direction, it really isn't hard after you've done it once successfully.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha i know mate. thats why i said ill be doing more downloading just so i can have something to watch. theres a shit load of scafolding blocking it. they must be doing something with the roof because they got the top layer boarded too


You should ask them what work they're doing mate because if it doesn't need to be up you can make them take it down, I've been to hundreds of jobs where there has been multi level scaffolding up for weeks not being used.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @ICE that's what I was on about mate normal household cfl's, from what I've seen they generally come in 2 spectrum's and you're after the daylight jobby's 6500k, they cost about a quid each.
> Yeah you can use your normal grow lights mate and shouldn't have any probs just be sure to keep the light high so you don't cook them, they'll veg much faster aswell if you start them under hps instead of little t5's etc as soon as you get a tap root out of your cube put them in some little starter pots and your away mate, If your really worried about them photograph every step and throw them upon here the boys and myself if I'm about will help point you in the right direction, it really isn't hard after you've done it once successfully.


 yeh not too savvy with beans, so u think keep em in my grow room as far from the light as possible,, keep em in prop box until ther standing right? then put em in small pots under the big light?

was just just gunna put em in root riots after they got tails and leave em in prop box with a light sat on top in the airing cupboard and giev em a spray


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

heres my 4 dinachem. 3 weeks from seed the day before i switched to 12/12. they look smallish but i think its just the 18L pots lol. the stems are nice and thick. what do you lot think about putting some pea netting over them to do a sort of scrog while their stretching?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> You should ask them what work they're doing mate because if it doesn't need to be up you can make them take it down, I've been to hundreds of jobs where there has been multi level scaffolding up for weeks not being used.


thier putting that outside insulation on the walls. they started at the top of my street a few weeks before xmas. the put the rockwool stuff on and its taken till now to scim over it. fuck knows when they'll get round to putting the pebble dash stuff on. some people in the street are having new roofs but they havent said whos getting it. but looking at the ones with the top layer now i think i know lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

i'll be honest and say for 3 weeks they could be a tad bigger, but looking good mate. your light looks to be quite far away what are you running?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'll be honest and say for 3 weeks they could be a tad bigger, but looking good mate. your light looks to be quite far away what are you running?


600 watter mate. im having temp problems at the mo. i think the wilmas are heating the room up so im alternating them a min and ive moved the light up a bit so the plants the other side get a bit lol. next run ill have air cooled reflectors so temops shouldnt be a problem


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> 600 watter mate. im having temp problems at the mo. i think the wilmas are heating the room up so im alternating them a min and ive moved the light up a bit so the plants the other side get a bit lol. next run ill have air cooled reflectors so temops shouldnt be a problem


Yea that's safe then to have the 600 quite high above younger plants if it aint got cooling, i'm too used to my shitty 250w which i can keep close as hell, need to upgrade back to 400w or 6 would be nicce


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh not too savvy with beans, so u think keep em in my grow room as far from the light as possible,, keep em in prop box until ther standing right? then put em in small pots under the big light?
> 
> was just just gunna put em in root riots after they got tails and leave em in prop box with a light sat on top in the airing cupboard and giev em a spray


Eitherway should work fine mate, I leave mine in the prop until they're rooted then into starter pots, I would go with the way your thinking in the airing cupboard but only if temps stay stable if they don't I'd put them in ya growroom so you know the temps will be ok, the truth is though mate if the genetics are good they should be fine aslong as they're not to wet or to cold and you have a decent light above them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Eitherway should work fine mate, I leave mine in the prop until they're rooted then into starter pots, I would go with the way your thinking in the airing cupboard but only if temps stay stable if they don't I'd put them in ya growroom so you know the temps will be ok, the truth is though mate if the genetics are good they should be fine aslong as they're not to wet or to cold and you have a decent light above them.


well i heaqr good things bowt g13 and ther tin looked cool,, cant see em using a cool tin like that with babba seeds! 
i fuking hate walpapering
anyways, ther in tissue now bertween 2 plates, soon as they get tails il soak the root riots and put em in the prop box,. just deciding on wether to put em in grow room or in the airing cupboard with a small light above, gotta be constant and my lights ar on veg for the time being, 

anyways bak to matching sum flowers! how manly


----------



## johnnyrizla (Jan 15, 2013)

I would try and wait till they got a little bigger before scroging as shouldnt streach yet as long as lamp not to far away, but you shouldnt be having that issue if thinking of scrogging at that height. I generally thought minium ofcause a little strain dependent was about 12-15"


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

Well that's me done now.

Came home 2night to find 1 of my locks totally fucked, locked but key just kept turning and turning.

Had 14 in the growroom in flower 8 2wks in and 6 6wks in, is also very noisey, and in the hall close to the door 15clones and 1 vegging exo, so no way I could call the council out to fix it, got no cash atm to call a locksmith n no tools etc to drill the lock.

Panicked abit n thought fuck what do I do? So thought fuck it I'll try barg the door in hoping the top lock would survive and I would still be able to lock the door and also thinking it would go 1st time, it didn't lol and by the time I got through the door not only had I made a shitload of noise I'd also taken half the door out!

Its a block of 6 flats mostly old people and I wouldn't have been suprised if the feds where called with the noise of the door going in so as soon as I got in thought need to get this plant count down asap, threw the clones and the 8 2wks into flower straight into bin and the bag away with who dropped me off.

Now got half a door I can barely lock not to mention the fact that some1 in the block will call the council about it and soon, so gonna chop the 6 that are 6wks in and hopefully still be able to sell cheap.

Am done with growing now, had enough for a good while before this ill still be about to terrorize yas now n then but finished with it, aint no fun when its constantly relied on moneywise and isn't a hobby.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Well that's me done now.
> 
> Came home 2night to find 1 of my locks totally fucked, locked but key just kept turning and turning.
> 
> ...


 u dose cunt! cant belive u threw sum away,id have adopted sum U CUNT!

wayya gunna do for coin if u dont grow/ can hardley see u working amongst normal people for more than 10 mins without u kicking off
your esa is fucked
dla too?
eitherway its your income m8 dont make a rash decision to stop wen u know in 1 week ul be setting up again

and lmao on the door,, im very suprised your fat ass couldnt get thru 1st time

and the coincil come to fix your door not look round the flat,, i had my door redone and he never went further than the doormat,, unless u say u came home to the door like that u know ur getting charged for it dont u

u think anyones had a go at the lock after yer shit?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

As soon as u open the front door not only can u smell weed u can also hear the roar of the fans.

Wasn't a choice simple.

And not in the mood ice not in the mood at all, take it easy people.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Yea that's safe then to have the 600 quite high above younger plants if it aint got cooling, i'm too used to my shitty 250w which i can keep close as hell, need to upgrade back to 400w or 6 would be nicce


i just put the other light on now and its holding temps quite nice. i knew as soon as the plants grew a bit they would absorb some of the heat 

ive had a fucking tit full today tho. one of my plugs had come out of the socket a little bit and the black plastic thing on one of the pins had melted. the mrs came up behind me as i was breaking the seed case on the blue widow that i popped to replace one of the mutant amnesia and i broke the little fucker in half, os ive had to put 1 of the white widows in to replace it and i came down stairs to find the baby had tipped water in my new xbox. not my fucking day today lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> As soon as u open the front door not only can u smell weed u can also hear the roar of the fans.
> 
> Wasn't a choice simple.
> 
> And not in the mood ice not in the mood at all, take it easy people.


 lol im not having a go im just saying a few things, im not in the mood many times dont stop u snotface so get a grip we all know u aint stopping now have a vally go to bed msuh all be better in the AM thats for sure



mrt1980 said:


> i just put the other light on now and its holding temps quite nice. i knew as soon as the plants grew a bit they would absorb some of the heat
> 
> ive had a fucking tit full today tho. one of my plugs had come out of the socket a little bit and the black plastic thing on one of the pins had melted. the mrs came up behind me as i was breaking the seed case on the blue widow that i popped to replace one of the mutant amnesia and i broke the little fucker in half, os ive had to put 1 of the white widows in to replace it and i came down stairs to find the baby had tipped water in my new xbox. not my fucking day today lol


seems everyones having a shitty day,, u think drop in the temps? hhahah,,, the seed,, kick the wifes hed in,, the xbox,well thats your fault mate,, KEPP THEM OUTA THE WAY OF THE KIDS, SILLY

stil sum funnsy shit, they do say shit happens in 3's

i just put sum beans in paper too today, lets race!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

i've had a fucking right one today too. kicking things over, broke the coatstand into taking my jacket off it first thing, pint of juice all over the front room, glass all over. went to the doc, who said the pains in me joints he had no explanation for and said they might just go away, give it a couple of months more?!

meeting a graft no one had mentioned that wen on till 6:45 then got in to the missus in tears panicked about her exams. checked me plants, bananas on one and balls on 4 outs 5 of the next run. 

apparently there's always someone worse of. i'd love to meet the poor fucker.



sambo man, dunno what to say. you loon, do you know nobody with a powerdrill ffs?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2013)

@ sambo, that's a bit of a cunt m8 ! Hope it gets better 4 u quick ! , rather glad I hide away in my house 27/7 !listening to u lot ! Lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like everyone's off to cracking start for '13
... Hope things start looking up for everyone.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

sorry to hear your all having a bad day too lads. ic3 where am i supposed to put my xbox that the kids cant get to it? id have to leave it over my old mans house to do that lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've had a fucking right one today too. kicking things over, broke the coatstand into taking my jacket off it first thing, pint of juice all over the front room, glass all over. went to the doc, who said the pains in me joints he had no explanation for and said they might just go away, give it a couple of months more?!
> 
> meeting a graft no one had mentioned that wen on till 6:45 then got in to the missus in tears panicked about her exams. checked me plants, bananas on one and balls on 4 outs 5 of the next run.
> 
> ...


 yeh i would think one of the oldies would have one,

me on the otherhand, has had a steady decorating day, i thik the low point was runing out of paper 3/4 of a roll short. does that compare to your problems? bloody tragic thats what that is

checked me clones THANK FUK THER PULLING ROUND, jeez had me worried ther, just wished id checked em b4 i put them beans in tissue FUK SAKE guess im using a extra light this runn lol



mrt1980 said:


> sorry to hear your all having a bad day too lads. ic3 where am i supposed to put my xbox that the kids cant get to it? id have to leave it over my old mans house to do that lol


on a shelf above the tv would be a start


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i would think one of the oldies would have one,
> 
> me on the otherhand, has had a steady decorating day, i thik the low point was runing out of paper 3/4 of a roll short. does that compare to your problems? bloody tragic thats what that is
> 
> ...


you crack me the fuck up man hahaha
you lot have prob heard enough on this today but i jus went to buy my bit coins and they only went and ran out till 5 am this morning... i'll be on the case tomorrow , had a gander on SR again and i'm goin with a spanish seller with 5 g premium pak hash


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

Spanishfly good choice top hash some of the best I've had, delt with him many times.

@don no m8 if I knew people in this poxy twn wouldn't be on here all the time lol

Is what is fuck it I'd had enough long before this.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Spanishfly good choice top hash some of the best I've had, delt with him many times.
> 
> @don no m8 if I knew people in this poxy twn wouldn't be on here all the time lol
> 
> Is what is fuck it I'd had enough long before this.


Good to hear that pal, seen he was one of the top rated seller's and feedback left from very happy UK customers on his list.. 
How's his packaging? only thing i feel dodgy about is having a parcel from spain which could have all kinds of funky stamps on ya kno


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Good to hear that pal, seen he was one of the top rated seller's and feedback left from very happy UK customers on his list..
> How's his packaging? only thing i feel dodgy about is having a parcel from spain which could have all kinds of funky stamps on ya kno


fuk ur a parra lad aint ya, just chillax man, while i understand it, it seems uve alreayddecided to make the order, fate is fate, if summets gunna happen that was decided long ago,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Good to hear that pal, seen he was one of the top rated seller's and feedback left from very happy UK customers on his list..
> How's his packaging? only thing i feel dodgy about is having a parcel from spain which could have all kinds of funky stamps on ya kno


Packaging is top and delivery time 4-5day once in transit, spain aint a overly hot country wouldn't worry think I had 5-6 orders from him never a prob.

Had 1 order which was 0.21g under complained and he then sent me 2.1g as a way of apology, really carnt fault the vendor he's stayed top for a reason.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk ur a parra lad aint ya, just chillax man, while i understand it, it seems uve alreayddecided to make the order, fate is fate, if summets gunna happen that was decided long ago,


Been scoping on the SR site for over a year racking my brains weather or not to make an order, the time has come and i just dont wanna order from the wrong vendor which could land me in the shit if it brings the customs to my door with the postman.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Packaging is top and delivery time 4-5day once in transit, spain aint a overly hot country wouldn't worry think I had 5-6 orders from him never a prob.
> 
> Had 1 order which was 0.21g under complained and he then sent me 2.1g as a way of apology, really carnt fault the vendor he's stayed top for a reason.


Spot on, top man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Been scoping on the SR site for over a year racking my brains weather or not to make an order, the time has come and i just dont wanna order from the wrong vendor which could land me in the shit if it brings the customs to my door with the postman.


sure thers sum sr reprobates on here that will point u in the rite direction,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,or not,, but ther should be if ther not gunna be cunts

woohoo -5 outside fuk me that cold and gotta go out for a spliff soon,, cherry or pyshco that is the question,


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sure thers sum sr reprobates on here that will point u in the rite direction,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,or not,, but ther should be if ther not gunna be cunts
> 
> woohoo -5 outside fuk me that cold and gotta go out for a spliff soon,, cherry or pyshco that is the question,


For sure mate, had a chat with 1 guy via PM , newuser been more then helpfull. 
i gotta smoke this dirty slate stuf till my order arrives or if my plant somehow finishes 7 weeks early lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 15, 2013)

of the subject here fellas but i need a quick opinion please. is it the consensus that a street dealers fair cut stands at 25 percent on the oz. daft question but am i correct?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 15, 2013)

have anyone else noticed a lot of the pills have dissapered of SR?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 15, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> of the subject here fellas but i need a quick opinion please. is it the consensus that a street dealers fair cut stands at 25 percent on the oz. daft question but am i correct?


 no, fiar cut/ charge em wat u want, most are charging 160-220 mates rates then let em bag it up how they see fit,, if not bag em up and give em 13 and say 3 for u 100 qwid for me



mrt1980 said:


> have anyone else noticed a lot of the pills have dissapered of SR?


prolly coz ther shite! lmao or sold out fast coz ther that damn good,


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;how are you all ?


_*i will slice off your face and shit in your throat.*_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

hahah well hello UB, you're in fucking bandit country now son hahahaha

@ sambo, fair do fella, i mind on we spoke a while back and you'd seemed to have lost the love for it.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21040410

Someone fucked shit up


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah well hello UB, your in fucking bandit country now son hahahaha
> 
> @ sambo, fair do fella, i mind on we spoke a while back and you'd seemed to have lost the love for it.


i love smoking it and watching it grow but i hate chopping the fucking stuff down nearly as much if not more lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

see, I don't really mind chopping. i run perpetual so there's never a room full to do, 4 or 5 at most, couple of hours over two days it's done. 

i've been running viney, bushy fucking plants for ages though i'm going back to big colas minimum trim. i just want the odd sugar leaf to trim off not bag fulls of bubble fodder.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

the last lot was a 24hr session and then about another 8hrs when it was dry to tidy it up. it was only 18oz too. its the most ive ever pulled off a crop but ive seen people on here doing quite a bit more with 2x 600w lights


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

new bongs arrived! 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ehle-glass---ice-cylinder-bong-hexagon-foot---500ml.cfm?iProductID=5911


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2013)

There's a few that pull that weight off a single 600 



mrt1980 said:


> the last lot was a 24hr session and then about another 8hrs when it was dry to tidy it up. it was only 18oz too. its the most ive ever pulled off a crop but ive seen people on here doing quite a bit more with 2x 600w lights


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> There's a few that pull that weight off a single 600


cheers mate, kick me while im down lol 
i know ive seen a lot of people say thier hitting a gram a watt but the best ive done is less than half that

@ic3 i fixed my xbox you misserable cunt  lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 16, 2013)

ok ordered my fan filter at long last


----------



## delvite (Jan 16, 2013)

new updates in my siggy if you want a peek, these girls are lookin sweet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> @ic3 i fixed my xbox you misserable cunt  lol


how much water was it? a drip? lmao good good.

checked me beans and got a couple of tails, sorted! only 12 hrs, should be golden by tomoz, thinking il put em in prop box in root riots and put em in the far corner of me grow room so thers hardely any light hitting them, i think thats the best option, il mist the box daily, should do fine. 
dremmel day today woohoo! got sum jobs that only a dremmel can do,,
anwyays going for sum black ops 2 while everyones out


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> new updates in my siggy if you want a peek, these girls are lookin sweet


looking good lad!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone got any clomes about ready for swaps?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how much water was it? a drip? lmao good good.
> 
> checked me beans and got a couple of tails, sorted! only 12 hrs, should be golden by tomoz, thinking il put em in prop box in root riots and put em in the far corner of me grow room so thers hardely any light hitting them, i think thats the best option, il mist the box daily, should do fine.
> dremmel day today woohoo! got sum jobs that only a dremmel can do,,
> anwyays going for sum black ops 2 while everyones out


no mate it was soaking. i held it up and water trickled out of it. i dried it as much as i could and then blew the hair dryer into it for a while and its sorted.

why are you making it so much potch? as soon as they get tails pop them in the soil/coco or what ever your using and your good to go, even with a 600w they can handle the light as long as its not too close.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 16, 2013)

been offered a propper cali mist clone,, hmmm choices choices. but last time he said was kali mist it wernt but was a cracking smoke, he says it is this time so we will se

thats the plan m8 soon as they got tails all of em ther into root riots in prop box and away ther gunna go, should be adding the extra light too soon, but il wait fro flower for that one,


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2013)

Haha there's even a handful that have got 18 zip of a single plant.
Jammy Bastards



mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate, kick me while im down lol
> i know ive seen a lot of people say thier hitting a gram a watt but the best ive done is less than half that
> 
> @ic3 i fixed my xbox you misserable cunt  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

think Dr amber trichs pulled that off one casey jones in a massive eff off scrog, using a waterfarm. was fucking huge, just in it's own tent under a 600


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2013)

My best run so far was off two blue widow in a 1mx1m tent under a 400w scrogg I got 16 ounces. Few seeds in her tho so haven't run it again and never yeilder like that since...maybe it's time for another few blue widow next run


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone tried halo folia feed yet? its supposed to make the plant think shes under attack and promote groth,use once every 2 weeks,comes in a green packet?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

well someones going to have to put up a step by step to show me how to hit those sort of figures lol.

@mg i grew a blue widow and for the size it was a really good yeilding plant. it took up the same amount of room as an exo that i got 1oz off but i hit nearly 3 off the bw. i did have a seed or 2 in it tho but nothing to worry about. i got that dutch masters reverse now too so that should sort out any problems. i did have 1 bw started but thats the one the mrs made me jump and i broke it.

the white widow i put in last night had a tail starting to come out after 12 hrs. WW have always been good to me for germination but the yeild lets it down


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> well someones going to have to put up a step by step to show me how to hit those sort of figures lol.
> 
> @mg i grew a blue widow and for the size it was a really good yeilding plant. it took up the same amount of room as an exo that i got 1oz off but i hit nearly 3 off the bw. i did have a seed or 2 in it tho but nothing to worry about. i got that dutch masters reverse now too so that should sort out any problems. i did have 1 bw started but thats the one the mrs made me jump and i broke it.
> 
> the white widow i put in last night had a tail starting to come out after 12 hrs. WW have always been good to me for germination but the yeild lets it down


Wish I had a step by step guide m8 I really do. Yeah I reckon ill give the blue widow another go, had a few seeds in it but was still some good smoke IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

so who's had a snow bong yet???


----------



## hennerzy (Jan 16, 2013)

any1 in london where i can get a cheeky Q or half O from? cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2013)

Just reply with your name address, bank details and PIN number. We'll get that right over.




hennerzy said:


> any1 in london where i can get a cheeky Q or half O from? cheers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2013)

hennerzy said:


> any1 in london where i can get a cheeky Q or half O from? cheers


Yeah m8, I could meet u at kingscross station in half an hour, ill be the black guy outside in track bottoms and a hoody.......lol ffs are u serious


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so who's had a snow bong yet???


Whats this don? No snow yet here, we just get that watered down shite


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> well someones going to have to put up a step by step to show me how to hit those sort of figures lol.
> 
> @mg i grew a blue widow and for the size it was a really good yeilding plant. it took up the same amount of room as an exo that i got 1oz off but i hit nearly 3 off the bw. i did have a seed or 2 in it tho but nothing to worry about. i got that dutch masters reverse now too so that should sort out any problems. i did have 1 bw started but thats the one the mrs made me jump and i broke it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2013)

[youtube]E8LYbEIA0dA[/youtube]


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 16, 2013)

cant see that pic mate.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

i tried a snow bong years ago. it was the worst bong ive had in my life. the smoke made a hole stright through and it was like using it without water or anything in. it should be a bit better with that bong you had tho mate the 1 i used was a DIY job.

@mg yeah the blue widow was a nice earthy sort of taste and it was covered in crystals

@dimebag yeah the grows ive done so far where 2 soil then 2 coco but i didnt scrog any of them. i was getting the feel for just growing them without too much potching. ive been hitting more and more every time so in 10 years i might hit the magic 1g per w lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 16, 2013)

afternoon ladies, 6.15 and im about to start wallpapering wtf,, im thinkin for future grows ima lower my plant count, like 6 under 900 watta should do it


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon ladies, 6.15 and im about to start wallpapering wtf,, im thinkin for future grows ima lower my plant count, like 6 under 900 watta should do it


How many you got going per light now then mate? 6 under a 9 tun would bring a nice yield, i aim for at least 100w per plant and seem to do OK


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i tried a snow bong years ago. it was the worst bong ive had in my life. the smoke made a hole stright through and it was like using it without water or anything in. it should be a bit better with that bong you had tho mate the 1 i used was a DIY job.
> 
> @mg yeah the blue widow was a nice earthy sort of taste and it was covered in crystals
> 
> @dimebag yeah the grows ive done so far where 2 soil then 2 coco but i didnt scrog any of them. i was getting the feel for just growing them without too much potching. ive been hitting more and more every time so in 10 years i might hit the magic 1g per w lmao


have a bit of faith mate and take the plunge into hydro and some manner of training. you could achieve your goal alot quicker than you think!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> How many you got going per light now then mate? 6 under a 9 tun would bring a nice yield, i aim for at least 100w per plant and seem to do OK


will work out in the end after getting rid of sum clones here and ther to about 9 under 1k after i add my second light, which turned ut to be a 400 not a 250,, silly bollox me


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> have a bit of faith mate and take the plunge into hydro and some manner of training. you could achieve your goal alot quicker than you think!


i got the wilma big 4 flood and drain system in for this grow. its my first attempt with the clay pebbles. ive put some pea netting over the top of them now that ive flipped them to 12/12 to try and train them while they go through the stretch. idealy i would have vegged them a bit longer but i got workers putting insulation on the outside of the wall that im venting through so i had to switch it so i could turn my fan down while they're here. hopfully ill get a nice even canopy so that they all fill out the same.

im deffinately doing some blue widow next time. i was just working out how many plants i could have fit under the one light and 9 would have been a nice fit and with 3oz per plant id be laughing

this is that BW i think it was about 4-5 weeks into flower


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 16, 2013)

yeh man im in a wilma as well. its a good system but requires some modifications. have you seen that dudes official wilma thread on thc talk? if big yeilds are what your after then you must look at it if you havnt already!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats this don? No snow yet here, we just get that watered down shite


Bong filled with snow! Been smoking out my new piece, sat here baked with Attenborough on the box.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeh man im in a wilma as well. its a good system but requires some modifications. have you seen that dudes official wilma thread on thc talk? if big yeilds are what your after then you must look at it if you havnt already!


i just had a quick look on there and the first thing he said was let the roots go into the rez. the first thing i got was root control mats to stop that. must have been the wrong thing to do lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone watch the gooners v swans? OHHHH JACKY BOIIII what a player!


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 16, 2013)

alrite im new to this site,and ordered greenhouse white rhino,exodus cheese,super bud,G13 pineapple express,bio diesel mass(auto) and a blimburn seeds mango freebie,has anyone got any good/bad recent experience with any of these strains?peace.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i just had a quick look on there and the first thing he said was let the roots go into the rez. the first thing i got was root control mats to stop that. must have been the wrong thing to do lol


yeh man. more space for roots means bigger plants i would reckon. defo need the res tap on there to do your water changes. its a head ache having pull the plants out and not very practical.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeh man. more space for roots means bigger plants i would reckon. defo need the res tap on there to do your water changes. its a head ache having pull the plants out and not very practical.


i was thinking of using the pump to fill a bucket up and just rinse clean water through. i know thats harder work but im no good at modifying things, id have water every where.

i wanted to make a scrog screen thats attached to each pot just incase i need to take them out. that way i can veg up 4 at a time im my 1.2x1.2m tent and put them in my 2.4x1.2 tent so that im chopping down every 4-5 weeks instead of doing it all in one go. but ive been looking into the DWC so i might just get some of those oxy pots after ive sussed these wilmas out


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 16, 2013)

yeah i done cheese last year,3 plants, vegged them for 6weeks,(topped them 3weeks into veg),bloomed 11weeks.biobizz nutes and 400w hps light.had lots of yellow leaves but i just removed them as i was told it was normal,got 9oz of great weed,make sure you have a good filter as they really stink once buds start to grow.


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 16, 2013)

horsemeat found in tesco burgers,camel toe found in primark leggings! boom boom im here all week.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2013)

[h=5]I've heard that Tesco's meatballs are the dog's bollocks[/h]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

Flipped on Saturday......

View attachment 2483090


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Flipped on Saturday......
> 
> View attachment 2483090


looks pukka mate , sup with the yellow one is that down to the strain or is she that hungry ? lol


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone got any thoughts on my scrog,they are 10 days in to bloom now,i need to know how much space above the screen i need to finish as i cant raise the light anymore and at the weekend i shall start letting everything come through the screen,i have more info and pics on my journal if it helps?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Jeaus ain't seen u in a while, how's ur big ass grow goin?





Mastergrow said:


> Unlucky in for a quick dip and away again ffs, I was looking a bit of intertainment



&#8203;the big ass grow is going very very well 4sure  a quick dip hhmmm how nice lol  x


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i just had a quick look on there and the first thing he said was let the roots go into the rez. the first thing i got was root control mats to stop that. must have been the wrong thing to do lol


I got root matting this run, put a fair bit of it in the bottom of the pots and up the side hoping to stop the roots goin in the res, couple week veg and couple of days in flower and their already making there way to the res. was thinking that if I stopped them hitting the res they maybe wouldn't get as bushy as they do in the wilma systems but no luck this time lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;the big ass grow is going very very well 4sure  a quick dip hhmmm how nice lol  x


 Is that it? Tell us more lol


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> View attachment 2483104anyone got any thoughts on my scrog,they are 10 days in to bloom now,i need to know how much space above the screen i need to finish as i cant raise the light anymore and at the weekend i shall start letting everything come through the screen,i have more info and pics on my journal if it helps?


Well if you can't move the light you can't move the light. Could you not lower the pots, looks like they are on top of other pots. How much space have you got inbetween at the moment? It's going to be strain dependant on how muich space you need. Some strains stretch a lot, some strains have small colas, some huge.....looks like the start og good things though.


----------



## delvite (Jan 17, 2013)

good mornin uk its another white snow filled day


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I got root matting this run, put a fair bit of it in the bottom of the pots and up the side hoping to stop the roots goin in the res, couple week veg and couple of days in flower and their already making there way to the res. was thinking that if I stopped them hitting the res they maybe wouldn't get as bushy as they do in the wilma systems but no luck this time lol


i only put the 1 peice at the bottom of each pot, ill have roots through soon then lol. that thread i had a look at, the bloke turned his wilma into a big DWC system with shit loads of air stones and even a little wave machine. ive ony got a tiny air stone in the bottom of mine. im scared of getting root rot and fucking them all up. i might fill in most of the holes in the bottom of the pot next time if my roots get through

@del i just had a look at you utube vid, they're looking good mate fair play  i bet their a pain in the arse to water tho aint they? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> good mornin uk its another white snow filled day


Nothing down where I am apart from some frost


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

so i try and be discreet with items that get delivered to my work. nothing with 'HYDRO HOBBY' or the like written on it. I ordered some new houseplants for the office and they arrived in a box like this:

they had no stealth shipping option lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i try and be discreet with items that get delivered to my work. nothing with 'HYDRO HOBBY' or the like written on it. I ordered some new houseplants for the office and they arrived in a box like this:
> they had no stealth shipping option lol.


i was thinking about things like that the other day. you only realise how dodgy something is when your growing. if you'd never grown it would be prefectly normal being as thier house plant for ornamental use lol. i was posting nutes to a fellow member and the post office bloke asked what was inside. i was like um, um, bottles of, um, stuff. if it had been the same bottles but for say bonsai trees i wouldnt have worried at all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

aye, think i'll cool it for a bit ordering things to work. they are taking an unhealthy interest in parcels. people are right nosey fuckers. i put the box with my bong and a big cfl in the back of a taxi last night n he was saying just put it in the boot. i said no it's alright it's fragile i don't want it skidding about in the boot. and he was like what's in it like. i said glass then he keeps on asking so what is it, til in the end i told nowt for you you nosey bastard, just drive the car.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2013)

Ey up boy's.

6 beans in water last night and me triacontanol is in the post, forgot to order some 'Tween 20' to dissolve it in though.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

Just a little update, put in to flower bout 3 days ago


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> alrite im new to this site,and ordered greenhouse white rhino,exodus cheese,super bud,G13 pineapple express,bio diesel mass(auto) and a blimburn seeds mango freebie,has anyone got any good/bad recent experience with any of these strains?peace.


yeh i got PE in tissue now been about 30 hours, got a mango in too,, all the PE have tails, the mango hasetn just yet, most of us have a pe in atm but ther mostly cuts not from beans, mine will be in root riots today and in prop box in my veg room


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

And one from above. Sorry bout the pics lads best I can do on me phone


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

looking nice them mg, all pyscho?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

canny them MG, week one down aye?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> looking nice them mg, all pyscho?


Yeah m8, the two systems are pretty much identical so only put the pic of one in. Just hopin it don't get as crowded this run. When's the best time to start cutting a few branches from the bottom? Like how long into flower? Was goina wait till they stretch a bit first


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canny them MG, week one down aye?


Was meant to switch to 12-12 last Friday but that ran into Monday ffs so just a few days in. This night shift makes u lose track of days lol, the deliveries from sr didn't help things either lol


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Blue Pit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8, the two systems are pretty much identical so only put the pic of one in. Just hopin it don't get as crowded this run. When's the best time to start cutting a few branches from the bottom? Like how long into flower? Was goina wait till they stretch a bit first


dont quote me but i think up to 2wks into flower is fine, and they would have done most there flower growing 2-3wks in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont quote me but i think up to 2wks into flower is fine, and they would have done most there flower growing 2-3wks in.





DST said:


> Blue Pit.


Ffs dst, now my pics on the last page will all have been forgotten lol, cheers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont quote me but i think up to 2wks into flower is fine, and they would have done most there flower growing 2-3wks in.


Yeah think ill do it in the next week, wait till they stretch a bit first, never really done it before but as long as I get rid of some of that shit then it'll save loadsa time on the trimming cos last run was a right ball ache


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah think ill do it in the next week, wait till they stretch a bit first, never really done it before but as long as I get rid of some of that shit then it'll save loadsa time on the trimming cos last run was a right ball ache


pretty shore pruning all the bottom will also make the plant then put all its growing into the top buds, and also like ya say too much fluff if ya dont, i think its deffo the way to grow with the pysco n exo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

never bothers me the under fluff just more for the bubble run. doesn't need to be finely manicured, just chopped into small chunks lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually make it the gumby way, but I'm fed up fuckin making it, I know it's easy but I'm never to fussed on the smoke, still got a bit lyin round untouched from the last run that was before xmas. For me if I can get no popcorn and bigger buds with yeild stayin the same then ill be a happy camper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

cheap bubble bags are like 30-40 notes on flea bay man, gumby takes forever


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheap bubble bags are like 30-40 notes on flea bay man, gumby takes forever


i got a set of cheap one kickin about somewhere don, used them once and didn't think they wer great, maybe have to hoke them out again. The time I used them the stuff I got was like green cardboard lol, maybe too much mixing?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

gumby is ballache but its so easy and ya need next to nothing to make it but agreed does take bloody ages!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i got a set of cheap one kickin about somewhere don, used them once and didn't think they wer great, maybe have to hoke them out again. The time I used them the stuff I got was like green cardboard lol, maybe too much mixing?


deffo too much mixing, if it's green you've mashed the chloroform & plant matter out into the mix. dig the bags out and use the big work bag and the smallest micron, mix all the grades together. dry your trim, freeze it and then use it. powerdrill with a panel mixer in short bursts like 30 second bursts for about 5 mins, should produce decent results. some folks use a wooden spoon but, and don;t mix for anywhere near. the hash is purer and blonder but to the average toker it's still going to blow your tits off.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gumby is ballache but its so easy and ya need next to nothing to make it but agreed does take bloody ages!


Thats why I stuck to the gumby way, first time it worked and it is simple as fuck but I just ain't that keen on the smoke, split it with a m8 and he loved it, I'd far rather smoke a nice bit of light fluffy hash


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo too much mixing, if it's green you've mashed the chloroform & plant matter out into the mix. dig the bags out and use the big work bag and the smallest micron, mix all the grades together. dry your trim, freeze it and then use it. powerdrill with a panel mixer in short bursts like 30 second bursts for about 5 mins, should produce decent results. some folks use a wooden spoon but, and don;t mix for anywhere near. the hash is purer and blonder but to the average toker it's still going to blow your tits off.


I might give it another go with just the smallest micron bag and see how it goes. That's pretty much the way I mix the gumby, power drill, mixing paddle and short blasts


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Always soak the trim in the ice and water as well for 10-15 minutes before mixing. If you are not into hash then like Don said, just run with the 20micron bag and you should get well over 10% from your trim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

think i'm going to do bubble and maybe a bit of bho when this crops done. need some everclear for proper erl. i really didn't like the taste with ISO


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i'm going to do bubble and maybe a bit of bho when this crops done. need some everclear for proper erl. i really didn't like the taste with ISO


I want one of these........


http://www.tamisiumextractors.com/te175-table-top-extractor-175ml

to make these...........




and smash the fuck out out of SR.........


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ]
> 
> and smash the fuck out out of SR.........


Keep smoking that pipe yman and dreaming smash the fuck out sr lmfao 

You could sell that "proper" bill hash lmao

That did make me lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 17, 2013)

would you guys use 250mh for veg or 400 duel spec?
and my wee electric propegator but no thermostat,so dont know to keep on or not


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Keep smoking that pipe yman and dreaming smash the fuck out sr lmfao
> 
> You could sell that "proper" bill hash lmao
> 
> That did make me lol



What the fuck is your problem today?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> would you guys use 250mh for veg or 400 duel spec?


Both together would be spot on.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 17, 2013)

am just waiting on my fan filter so might i mean for veg?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> am just waiting on my fan filter so might i mean for veg?


Aye, both. 

As near full spectrum as anybody could get at that ratio.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 17, 2013)

thats the one im getting(ordred)lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2013)

How much did the filter cost? It doesn't look much cop.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 17, 2013)

50 bucks better than nowt lol i think a few boys use them i grow i think


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed filter looks a bit shit but most deffo better than nothing

@yman I got plenty of problems at the mo wouldn't no where to start lol ya post just made lol n was too easy to then wind u up.

On this poxy fone tho too much ag to post carnt get a good signal in the place I'm in.

Av a good night people.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2013)

Night sambs .



newuserlol said:


> Agreed filter looks a bit shit but most deffo better than nothing
> 
> @yman I got plenty of problems at the mo wouldn't no where to start lol ya post just made lol n was too easy to then wind u up.
> 
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 17, 2013)

thats early for night or has he gubbed his zopps


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> would you guys use 250mh for veg or 400 duel spec?
> View attachment 2484043and my wee electric propegator but no thermostat,so dont know to keep on or not View attachment 2484046


just thouhht that the 250 mn best for cuttings?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

No just gonna watch some sons of anarchy n mayb that new drango or whatever its called.

Unless I got a 3g signal its ballache posting, I'm just outside at the mo aving a cig.

@mantz expect a mail when me stuff is dry, its gonna be abit shity choppd at 6wk but still sumfin to smoke, dunno bout the pe but I no 6wk exo is very smokeable.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

*How do folks. Lost my crop virginity last night and chopped my plants. Thing is one plant looked about a week ahead yet the hairs on the others are still about 20 to 50 percent white but the trichs on all of them are about 80/20 or 90/10 cloudy to clear. The calyx's have swelled but are not as mature as they could be. 

I don't want a crippling stone so I was always going to pull early anyway but I am literally shitting my pants about it being viable smoke (my balls are firmly on the line here). They were just about to complete week ten and it's meant to be a 9 week strain on the gh website but it looks like people who are doing this strain (ladyburn 1974) go for about 12 :/

Also it doesn't smell to weedy yet when you sniff it. Will it develop some body as it drys?

What do we think?




*


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2013)

That djangos shit hot if u like cowboy films n an overuse of the word NIGGA lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> just thouhht that the 250 mn best for cuttings?


 i hear people say 250 are awsome for cuts, mh even better,
my man just arrived with 2 propper cali mist clones, walked up my path with 2 in a big plaggy tub! wtf the mong,lol

got me beans in root riots a mile away from my light, all go tails the mango very small but its ther, the physco are recoving nicely, the cherry are going in mormal pots the greedy cunts! twice a day feeding i dont think so the fucking things.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hear people say 250 are awsome for cuts, mh even better,
> my man just arrived with 2 propper cali mist clones, walked up my path with 2 in a big plaggy tub! wtf the mong,lol
> 
> got me beans in root riots a mile away from my light, all go tails the mango very small but its ther, the physco are recoving nicely, the cherry are going in mormal pots the greedy cunts! twice a day feeding i dont think so the fucking things.


before i started growing myself i had to get some cuttings off one mate for another. the dull fucker just caried them into my house on a tray in little pots. it was the middle of summer too so every fucker was out in their gardens

django was awesome and sons is probably the best show on tv at the mo. ive nearly done season 5. i would have watched tham all by now if i didnt have to wait cos the mrs wants to watch them too.

ive scrapped the pean netting in my tent. the plants are way too bushy to fit through so ive put some bamboo cane things in and ill use some string to train them into an even canopy


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

my order has now been dispatched i have my own house with cool neihbours,when my plants flower do i really need a carbon filter,i mean does a good plant smell that much you could smell it like 3 doors down?,i have a large front and back garden and the grow is in the cupboard under the stairs,which is in the centre of my house,i have never used one b4 and have done two previous grows but the 1st was only 1 plant the 2nd was two,this time im doing 6 in 5 gallon pots,any advice would be appreciated,peace.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Without trying to sound like a pestering child can some fucker put my addled mind to rest about my dodgy cropping skills please lol


----------



## TicKle (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my order has now been dispatched i have my own house with cool neihbours,when my plants flower do i really need a carbon filter,i mean does a good plant smell that much you could smell it like 3 doors down?,i have a large front and back garden and the grow is in the cupboard under the stairs,which is in the centre of my house,i have never used one b4 and have done two previous grows but the 1st was only 1 plant the 2nd was two,this time im doing 6 in 5 gallon pots,any advice would be appreciated,peace.



get a decent carbon filter, 6 decent plants in full bloom, your house is gunna stink, and then anyone who knocks on the door is liable to smell it, just hope local bobbies aint doing no door surveys lol...


----------



## TicKle (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Without trying to sound like a pestering child can some fucker put my addled mind to rest about my dodgy cropping skills please lol


chill, smell goes all weird and hay like, just leave them be untill they are totally dry, and the smell will return...This can take 7-10 days, depending where you got them hanging (humidity etc)


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cheers mate. Whats your slant on trichomes. I think the appearance of readiness must vary from strain t strain but it's so fucking hard to tell even under my 20 x loupe. Should of got a 60 x or something. Worst case scenario and i have judged it wrong and they are mainly clear will it shag the smoke?


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TicKle said:


> get a decent carbon filter, 6 decent plants in full bloom, your house is gunna stink, and then anyone who knocks on the door is liable to smell it, just hope local bobbies aint doing no door surveys lol...


 i'll buy one then m8,hope they aint too hard to set up,id just thought id finnished my grow room to lol,got diamond ref mylar on the walls,600w parabolic ref,1large fan and a little one,got my bags of cana coco,5 gallon pots and now just need the seeds to come,i'll start the grow without the filter and put it in when it comes,as weed plant dont smell in veg anyway(not too much anyway,thanks for your reply.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my order has now been dispatched i have my own house with cool neihbours,when my plants flower do i really need a carbon filter,i mean does a good plant smell that much you could smell it like 3 doors down?,i have a large front and back garden and the grow is in the cupboard under the stairs,which is in the centre of my house,i have never used one b4 and have done two previous grows but the 1st was only 1 plant the 2nd was two,this time im doing 6 in 5 gallon pots,any advice would be appreciated,peace.


6 large plants will probably smell in the neighbours houses aswell mate theres a good chance outside your house will stink aswell, on my first grow I had 5 big buddas blue cheese and trimming them downstairs with the filter upstairs, the smell went through the walls to the neighbours houses and apparantly could be smelled down the road floating from our house, It was that bad that the neighbours had been on the blower to my landlords and they phoned me asking about it! that was 160z of blue cheese and I then had to grab my dog and throw all the weed into a carry all and carry it about a mile and a half to my parents house to dry it in their attic out of the way, it stunk the whole way and I got some funny looks along the way! all because I didn't sit infront of my filter and trim. Was the beginning of months of headaches and fallings out with my neighbours and obviously every fucker in the street then knew what I was up to, honestly mate get a filter and save yourself the grief of people knowing your buisness, was the worst mistake I've made to date and I was lucky to get away with it! if I were some unknown or someone the neighbours didn't worry about I have no doubt they would have phoned the old bill and I would have been caught.


----------



## TicKle (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Cheers mate. Whats your slant on trichomes. I think the appearance of readiness must vary from strain t strain but it's so fucking hard to tell even under my 20 x loupe. Should of got a 60 x or something. Worst case scenario and i have judged it wrong and they are mainly clear will it shag the smoke?


mainly clear is early tbh, you want mostly cloudy with some amber, they start clear, go cloudy then turn amber. all clear = too early, all amber = too late, in the middle is perfect.


----------



## TicKle (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i'll buy one then m8,hope they aint too hard to set up,id just thought id finnished my grow room to lol,got diamond ref mylar on the walls,600w parabolic ref,1large fan and a little one,got my bags of cana coco,5 gallon pots and now just need the seeds to come,i'll start the grow without the filter and put it in when it comes,as weed plant dont smell in veg anyway(not too much anyway,thanks for your reply.


another good investment is ONA blocker gel, most hydro shops sell it, about 15 quid, just throw it in the room and hall just to be safe...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 17, 2013)

OH AND DONT HAVE THE FAN BLOWING ON YOUR WEED while its drying, just point it away from them trust me,

yeh mrt same thing on a potting tray just walks up me path wtf. lol morons eh?

fucking ona gel spend 20 qwid on a yankee candle they work gr8


----------



## Ontheball (Jan 17, 2013)

alright boys and girls how we all doing just choosing my strains for a guerilla this year cant do indoor anymore


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Ona's are fucking ace, my filters are old got 3 2 6" and 1 4" but like say they are old, got some weed drying n filters aint doing it got 2 ona blocks, tenner each put em by the front door, its a small block of 6 flats, u can smell the ona b4 u even get to the stairs lol

Only prob is they don't last and can get expensive.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks for your responce,ive been looking at fan filter kits but what size would i need?,i want to do 6 plants in 5gallon and veg for around 6 weeks,so six pretty big plant(hopefully)i saw on ebay the whole kit for £50 but that seems way to cheap to me.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> thanks for your responce,ive been looking at fan filter kits but what size would i need?,i want to do 6 plants in 5gallon and veg for around 6 weeks,so six pretty big plant(hopefully)i saw on ebay the whole kit for £50 but that seems way to cheap to me.


If u have the money get a good filter a rhino or can or mountin sumfing? Don't waste ya money on them cheap 1s


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OH AND DONT HAVE THE FAN BLOWING ON YOUR WEED while its drying, just point it away from them trust me,
> 
> yeh mrt same thing on a potting tray just walks up me path wtf. lol morons eh?
> 
> fucking ona gel spend 20 qwid on a yankee candle they work gr8


Yes mate. I have them under the crop on the floor pointing at the opposite wall to bounce the airflow around my space. This loupe thing is living in my right eye! Is it, isn't it!! Its driving me fucking mad!! Oh well too late now I suppose. Just hope for the best and its a lesson learned for the next one.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Without trying to sound like a pestering child can some fucker put my addled mind to rest about my dodgy cropping skills please lol


it all depends on strain imo. if its not upto what your looking for give it a couple of weeks cure. you can add bat guarno to improve the taste and smell. i think it was 3eyes that uses it and says it works


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

So if it's a bit on the weak side of things I can bang it jars to help?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2013)

Evening chaps, fuck me , I'm hoping me roof on the shed don't claps tonight ! Supposed to get a foot of snow here, itl be like the fucking bat cave shining the fucking bat signal into the sky !


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

At the end of the day It cant turn out that bad at nearly ten weeks of flower surely!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> So if it's a bit on the weak side of things I can bang it jars to help?


 put it in jars regardless m8,, i fucked my exo up last round and jarred it up and it came bak nicely! amazing,, but honestly im a cureist now,, if it aint cured i wont sell it,,simplez, sorts the taste,smell,high, jars should be done standard,


----------



## TicKle (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> So if it's a bit on the weak side of things I can bang it jars to help?


not too soon or it'll go mouldy, make sure it's dry b4 jarring, and burp as often as poss if it's going in 'damp'


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sound bud will do. Just read this article and it's contrary to what you hear every tom dick and harry on here about trichome condition at harvest. It gives me a little more hope haha 

http://worldofseeds.co/2012/01/04/a-harvesting-guide-from-buds-to-leaves-to-seeds-to-thc-cbd-and-cbn-by-mel-frank/2/


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cheers for the help dudes. Big help!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 17, 2013)

Heres my lady i got going at the mo. Not sure if its worth carrying on with her tbh,, used my own soil including some multipurpose w/ added john innes, 
plagron worm humus, 
fish, blood and bonemeal ,
perlite and epsom salts.
I went and added too much bloodmeal and from the time i trasplanted her early on , she was waay dark green heavily overfed and it seems its taken it's toll in the flowering, this is now over 2 weeks into flower ( since i seen flowers) and she is slacking so bad, the smallest bit of change i see everyday is killin me! 
come to find out that MP w/ john innes is full of nutes for smaller plants already so i cooked this bitch right up.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening chaps, fuck me , I'm hoping me roof on the shed don't claps tonight ! Supposed to get a foot of snow here, itl be like the fucking bat cave shining the fucking bat signal into the sky !


Evening Baz , ow r u ? , oh not bad m8 ta , . . . It's lonely here sometimes ! Lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Heres my lady i got going at the mo. Not sure if its worth carrying on with her tbh,, used my own soil including some multipurpose w/ added john innes,
> plagron worm humus,
> fish, blood and bonemeal ,
> perlite and epsom salts.
> ...


Yeh I had a couple like that when i chopped. Quite dark green for that stage really. Going to let them dry super slow so hopefully it fucks all the chlorophyll and nasty's out of it. I decided to hang mine in the tent. Would anyone recommend leaving the exhaust fan on to get rid of damp air? Might bring the humidity too low though and make it dry too quick.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I want one of these........
> 
> View attachment 2483957View attachment 2483958View attachment 2483959
> http://www.tamisiumextractors.com/te175-table-top-extractor-175ml
> ...


How much is the 2 0z tabletop one ? Can't find prices ? They look dangerouse ! ?


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> If u have the money get a good filter a rhino or can or mountin sumfing? Don't waste ya money on them cheap 1s


 thanks,what size filter do you think i'll need would 6" rhino be ok?,coz even though my neighbours are cool i dont want the smell seeping through the wall as my cupboard is against my neighbours wall,i would of used my loft(its massive but i live on a flight path and have planes helicopter passing all the time and i know having a grow in loft leaves a heat source for the police to see,and only last week the police found two grow setups near me,just a pity we cant grow legally as we are not doing any harm,and weed is alot safer than alcohol and tobacco.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's a couple of bad quality pics of what I pulled of four under a 400 w. Not too shabby for a first timer haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> So if it's a bit on the weak side of things I can bang it jars to help?


yeah mate when it nearly dry put it in a jar and open it for about 15mins every day for a few weeks. some say it takes upto 6 weeks but ive never done it myself


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> thanks,what size filter do you think i'll need would 6" rhino be ok?,coz even though my neighbours are cool i dont want the smell seeping through the wall as my cupboard is against my neighbours wall,i would of used my loft(its massive but i live on a flight path and have planes helicopter passing all the time and i know having a grow in loft leaves a heat source for the police to see,and only last week the police found two grow setups near me,just a pity we cant grow legally as we are not doing any harm,and weed is alot safer than alcohol and tobacco.



Don't buy into all this police helicopter crap mate. Don't run 5 1000 w up there and you'll be great.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 17, 2013)

yeh,, agree with^^ dont worry about flir unless ur running serious lights, ul know if your toohot, ur house will be the only one without snow! haha

rememebr they only see surface temps so if ur using a bedroom and no tent then the outside wal will glow,


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

I discharge my heat outside through an air brick. Thought that my be a bit dicey but it could just as easily be a dryer vent or something of that nature. People see these shit cop shows on telly and pooh dribbles down their legs. Bullshit I say! (as the front door comes through haha)


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Don't buy into all this police helicopter crap mate. Don't run 5 1000 w up there and you'll be great.


 im only using a 600w i got mh for veg,and hps for flower,i was told not to do in loft coz it leaves heat sig,if i did use my loft for my next grow,and used two 600w,and used the inlines to suck the hot air into the chimney breast would that of worked,coz thats what i was gonna do until a know it all friend told me about the heat sig etc,and coz i work in the security ind,i didnt want to risk it as my licence would be taken off me,i knew about the surface temps hence why i chose the cupboard under the stairs coz its in the middle of my house,you have all been helpfull thanks.


----------



## TicKle (Jan 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> im only using a 600w i got mh for veg,and hps for flower,i was told not to do in loft coz it leaves heat sig,if i did use my loft for my next grow,and used two 600w,and used the inlines to suck the hot air into the chimney breast would that of worked,coz thats what i was gonna do until a know it all friend told me about the heat sig etc,and coz i work in the security ind,i didnt want to risk it as my licence would be taken off me,i knew about the surface temps hence why i chose the cupboard under the stairs coz its in the middle of my house,you have all been helpfull thanks.



put a tent in the loft, vent to chimney, sorted!


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeh under your stairs is way better man. They wont see it there the fuckers  I think you can get some manner of sheeting to insulate the heat if you did decide to go with the loft idea though. Probably would be a lot of extra cost.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh,, agree with^^ dont worry about flir unless ur running serious lights, ul know if your toohot, ur house will be the only one without snow! haha
> 
> rememebr they only see surface temps so if ur using a bedroom and no tent then the outside wal will glow,


 lol  ,my loft is so big i could fit 100s of plant in there.if i didnt need my job id consider a massive grow,but im pretty sure that if i did get caught growing less that 10 the police will just slap me on the wrist,but its the licence thing im sure that it would be taken if caught unfortunatly.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TicKle said:


> put a tent in the loft, vent to chimney, sorted!


that is a good idea,but ive already put my lights up,put mylar on the walls(that shits expensive!)and im just waiting for my delivery from attitude im hoping greenhouse seeds dont hermie on me as i heard they are not too good,but ive got their white rhino,exodus cheese,and super bud,also im getting g13 pineapple express and advanced bio diesel mass along with the mango freebie,in 5 gallon pots vegging for around 6weeks i should hopefully get 2oz a plant(thats my target anyway)and an oz of the auto,ill be usibg dutch pro grow and bloom,and explode later in the flower,even an oz a plant id be happy with aslong as the weed is good and white rhino is my fav strain as it helps me sleep coz some times i wont sleep till 4am and have be up at 6am!


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 17, 2013)

I use dutch pro. Good quality nutrient's imo. It's decriminalized now to grow 9 at two oz a piece now I think. Not entirely sure though. It's always one step forward and two back with cannabis laws. That strain I've just finished is of greenhouse as well. I think I saw one half developed seed in one bunch but that's just my noobish growing.


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 17, 2013)

Hermie :/ what damage found one in my with my ladies but thankfully only half a dozen sacks or are my ladies done for any one know????? second grow done in by same strain


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> I use dutch pro. Good quality nutrient's imo. It's decriminalized now to grow 9 at two oz a piece now I think. Not entirely sure though. It's always one step forward and two back with cannabis laws. That strain I've just finished is of greenhouse as well. I think I saw one half developed seed in one bunch but that's just my noobish growing.


your right about the 9 plant ruling,i just hope that clegg kicks cameron up the arse coz cleg stated that he want weed decriminalised,its the jumped up prick cameron that wont allow it at mo,im sure it will be legal in the future but i just hope it soon,was your yield good on the greenhouse seeds,
y


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

nothin but bud said:


> Hermie :/ what damage found one in my with my ladies but thankfully only half a dozen sacks or are my ladies done for any one know????? second grow done in by same strain


what strain did you use?also on the sacks were any open coz you may of caught it in time,when i done my second grow i started with 5 bag seeds and two were female but 1 didnt even show its sex until all the other males were killed,thankfully when i did notice it was male the sacks were closed and everything was fine,but i think with hermies it could be genetics or something stressing the plants,i dont really know alot but i know that stress on the plant can turn a female hermie,i think you can cut the sacks off though and sometime the sacks will stop producing and it will start growing bud,hoe your girls are fine.


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 17, 2013)

It was a sleestack X skunk but i am not going to risk leaving it in with the ladies i've already taken it out the tent and they dont seem open as they are still quite small


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Morning scrote bags, all snowy down here in wales, time to crack out the 700w radiator for the grow room I thinks, Has everybody else's area come to a standstill aswell then? anybody would have thought we've had 10foot of snow the way everything has stopped. I was out the garden throwing snowballs at the dogs and misses in me shorts,T shirt (pj's) and slippers lol


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

We got plenty snow over here. I built a mini snow couple and put grapes in the eyes for the snow girl, bloody birds keep coming and pecking her eyes out, lol....what is it with bird and eating eyeballs??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

weather report said wales is getting it bad today. Stay warm n stoned taffs


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 18, 2013)

Stupid question but how do i get my pics into an album??


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 18, 2013)

morning bawbags, ooohhh its fucking brass monkeys today
@trichome 1, I've grew ghs exodus cheese a few times. Not had a hermi once from them(not saying it doesnt happen). I'd defo look at scrogging or lst'ing it as it grows vinney and produces a lot of fluffy buds, if you can train it well you will get good sized buds and reduce the popcorn buds.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 18, 2013)

Been pretty cold down here gents, had about 4 inches so far I reckon and getting out of my road isn't happening been watching a few attempt it and fail, All warm here mate I'm still in my pj's lol I won't be going anywhere if I can help it until it calms down, saying that I gotta do a baccy run soon so will be braving when the fags run out.
D sounds like something out of a hitchcock thriller mate lol 
The misses wants me out making snowmen aswell the little nutter, she can think again if she thinks I'm freezing me nuts off when the central heatings on full blast keeping the house nice and toasty!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

fucking women! sister arguing with the ex now off course im part of the conspiracy too lol 

back to me flat then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

any regrets about ripping down early yet ?


----------



## delvite (Jan 18, 2013)

new update in my journal uk  this is how we grow


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any regrets about ripping down early yet ?


no not at all don, feel like a weight is off me now am happy its all packed up and couldnt give a shit bout the early chop.

its different when its just a hobby or a sideline to ya job but when you are depending on that grow money for xmas,birthday prezzies for kids clothes etc its pressure and stress and ive had 5 yr of it! is making me ill feel like i need a break back in the nuthouse, either that or fucking back off to SA.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

better safe than sorry.. every time..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not at all don, feel like a weight is off me now am happy its all packed up and couldnt give a shit bout the early chop.
> 
> its different when its just a hobby or a sideline to ya job but when you are depending on that grow money for xmas,birthday prezzies for kids clothes etc its pressure and stress and ive had 5 yr of it! is making me ill feel like i need a break back in the nuthouse, either that or fucking back off to SA.


glad it still feels like the right choice man. you're not thinking of joining the rat race are ya?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad it still feels like the right choice man. you're not thinking of joining the rat race are ya?


i aint worked for so long now that it honestly scares me the thought of working, but yeah i am its time to fix up 30yr old ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the cherry are going in mormal pots the greedy cunts! twice a day feeding i dont think so the fucking things.


Get your light as close to the seedlings as you can otherwise they will stretch and snap or you will end up with a stupidly lanky plant with loads of wasted stem (basics).
I'll bring you that CFL tomorrow mate.

I gave you them in airpots for a reason, that pheno will throw out 8-10oz from 2-3 weeks veg in soil in a plain bucket.
They need airpots mate and it just doesn't make sense to put your 2 most productive plants in plain pots and suffer a yield hit.

I don't know where you're getting twice a day feeding from either, they're in soil and only need watering once or twice a week at the moment. 
Even when they're in full flower you shouldn't even be watering twice a day or even everyday, every 2-3 days maximum.

I can see you filling that room with different strains that need different feeding regimes with different finishing times, not understanding plant symptoms, not listening to advice and fucking it up again.

Look what happened when you didn't drill the hole.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Just landed on the mat........






Light and heat sensitive, wrap in tinfoil and keep in the fridge.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see what that stuff does yorkie


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

x2 double macchiato and cheese vape.. great way to start the morning
well what's left of it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Can't wait to see what that stuff does yorkie



Well if I suspend it with a couple of other chemicals to help disperse it properly (I have the recipe patent from 1982 that 'The Procter & Gamble Company' filed) then I should be able to get colas the size of my head with it's full effects.


I've never used it before and it's an experiment for the community, there are loads of folk in the states that use it but finding actual photo evidence of super large tria harvests is like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

so what alcohol you going to use or whatever polysorbet is?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 18, 2013)

Will you be doing a control/test grow with it so you have something to compare it against?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so what alcohol you going to use or whatever polysorbet is?


I'm not 100% sure yet, I have to wrap my head round the Procter & Gamble patent properly (I only found it by chance last night) so that I understand the ratios and molecular weights then find chems that fit the brief. I want to do it right the first time.

Patent.
http://www.google.com/patents/EP0067484A1?cl=en


Polysorbate 20 or 'Tween 20' is a wetting agent derived from coconut that also allows oil and water to mix without using alcohol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Will you be doing a control/test grow with it so you have something to compare it against?


Lol, well I've been thinking about this and I was going to do 4 plants. 2 with and 2 without but then I thought that if it works like it is supposed to work then......

1) I didn't want the bigger 2 to block out the smaller 2.

2) If my plants get week 5 sized colas in week 2 then there will be no mistaking the difference.

Depending on how this run goes I will probably get a bigger tent next time and do 4 with and 4 without as a control.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 18, 2013)

thank fuck got my fan filter, seems a bit shitty but it will do


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> thank fuck got my fan filter, seems a bit shitty but it will do


mate dont knock the cheep and cheerful. i used mine for 2 grows and it done its job for about 6 months. dont get me wrong if you can afford to upgrade to a rhino pro filter in about that time do it. i got 1 and its not leaving a wiff of weed out yet

@yorky im another one that cant wait to see how that stuff does


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

I have also come to the conclusion that as 'Canna Boost' has triacontanol in it then it should be far more effective if used as a foliage spray.

The small concentration of tria in boost is pretty much useless when used in a soil drench, not to mention that tria is not water soluble and alcohol taken through the roots causes plants to dehydrate as it fucks with water uptake.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

do you think that the explosive vegetive growth might continue through flowering, or would it just enhance each phase individually
could see things getting out of control quickly, if its as good as it claims

sure if it's in a usable state you could find someone to do a full control test.
+sub teh shit outta that.

edit: how many litres would you potentially get out of that small bottle?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> do you think that the explosive vegetive growth might continue through flowering, or would it just enhance each phase individually
> could see things getting out of control quickly, if its as good as it claims
> 
> sure if it's in a usable state you could find someone to do a full control test.
> ...


Yes it does, it is presumed (as nobody really knows why it does what it does) that the chemical directly stimulates the cells/genes responsible for photosynthesis.
Using tria on plants is like a bodybuilder using 'human growth hormone', exactly the same principle.

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm





As it's organic you can spray it all the way through but you'll have to stop about 2-3 weeks before chop so that the chem can degrade naturally (enzymes in the plant leaves break it down over time).


I've just worked it out and the 2g vial cost me 10.50 with postage.

@ 25ppm (25mg per 1 litre of water) per plant then that 2g will treat 80 plants @ 13p a plant!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have also come to the conclusion that as 'Canna Boost' has triacontanol in it then it should be far more effective if used as a foliage spray.
> 
> The small concentration of tria in boost is pretty much useless when used in a soil drench, not to mention that tria is not water soluble and alcohol taken through the roots causes plants to dehydrate as it fucks with water uptake.


i was planning on using canna boost as a foliar feed this time because ive got a little bit left from my last run and i spent the money i would have used to get more on liquid light, reverse and the saturator. thats good news for me 

when im foliar feeding is it ok to mix boost with that liquid light or should i do it 1 thing at a time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

christ black and white grow pics?!?!?!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ black and white grow pics?!?!?!


yeh going alll art deco,, or watever the ter is for black and white

niggers and white trash im thinkinig but stil could be wonrg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ black and white grow pics?!?!?!


Summer 1982 mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> when im foliar feeding is it ok to mix boost with that liquid light or should i do it 1 thing at a time?


Personally I'd do em separately.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh going alll art deco,, or watever the ter is for black and white
> 
> niggers and white trash im thinkinig but stil could be wonrg


I ordered some new parts for that PSP, cost me about 20-23 quid all in.

Screen, 3600mh battery, extended battery cover, ribbon cables from buttons to mobo and a charging cable.

Ordered them all at the same time with next day delivery and according to sod's law only the screen and the charging cable has come, I can fix the screen but I can't turn it on without a battery. 

Cunts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Summer 1982 mate!


hahah i was new born.

so are these products the industries best kept secret then yorkie?


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> your right about the 9 plant ruling,i just hope that clegg kicks cameron up the arse coz cleg stated that he want weed decriminalised,its the jumped up prick cameron that wont allow it at mo,im sure it will be legal in the future but i just hope it soon,was your yield good on the greenhouse seeds,
> y


It was a weird named strain called ladyburn 1974. Its a cross between jack herer and ice dream. I think it was the white widow in the ice dream that bought out the white hairs at harvest maybe. The yield is in those pics i posted. Fuck the government anyway. We wont see any legalization of a substance that's for some reason seen as taboo by the general population and those in power. I read an article on the independent news paper website the other day of some shirt wanker claiming that the cannabis industry as a whole is used to fund child trafficking and everyone that is growing it earns up to 40,000 easy cash a year. Where do they get their facts from and who believes this shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i was new born.
> 
> so are these products the industries best kept secret then yorkie?



Yep, pretty much. They base the wild marketing campaign hype on the potential of these secret ingredients (they're not usually listed on the bottle) but they don't put enough of the secret ingredient in the bottle to give you the claimed results in the first place. 

Nutrient company's are a business plain and simple, they want your repeat custom over a prolonged period of time and they don't get that selling you full strength nutes.
What they do is sell you watered down chems with full strength claims, it's a scam.

How long would a hormone lab last selling watered down steroids? As they say, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> It was a weird named strain called ladyburn 1974. Its a cross between jack herer and ice dream. I think it was the white widow in the ice dream that bought out the white hairs at harvest maybe. The yield is in those pics i posted. Fuck the government anyway. We wont see any legalization of a substance that's for some reason seen as taboo by the general population and those in power. I read an article on the independent news paper website the other day of some shirt wanker claiming that the cannabis industry as a whole is used to fund child trafficking and everyone that is growing it earns up to 40,000 easy cash a year. Where do they get their facts from and who believes this shit!


i know mate. growers make that in a month lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2013)

Soo can this boost be used as foliage in veg or is it still only used to enhance flowering ? Thanks. Intresting soo Yorkie if you use the boost as foilage would you recommend using any flowering enhancer to be used in the soil/coco ? Cheers .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Soo can this boost be used as foliage in veg or is it still only used to enhance flowering ? Thanks. Intresting soo Yorkie if you use the boost as foilage would you recommend using any flowering enhancer to be used in the soil/coco ? Cheers .


I don't know what else boost has in it so I'm not sure when the BEST time to folier spray it would be but the triacontanol in it will work at any time, the bigger the plant and the more surface to spray ratio (more cells to uptake tria) the better the results.


Flower enhancer in the water is simple......


(0-0-40)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500g-Potassium-sulphate-fertilizer-high-grade-/140429187183?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item20b23b586f

And we're talking a teaspoon per 10L.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

aye it's like broadband init, they can send hundreds if not thousands of meg down the lines but they steadily raise to make the coin.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2013)

Well that's that bought thanks yorkie you had good results with the potassium ? I might use the boost has foilage in veg worth a try. What week of flower do you recommend to start using the potassium and for how long ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's like broadband init, they can send hundreds if not thousands of meg down the lines but they steadily raise to make the coin.


Exactly mate, it's greed.


The diamond market has been built on that principle and I've even seen guys sit on mountains of weed so they can charge a premium depending on market fluctuation.


What ever happened to the days of just swapping a bag of cash for a bag of gear!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

hahahah ah yes the good old days. ounces at 120 and full weights lol. think thatcher was still in power then...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Well that's that bought thanks yorkie you had good results with the potassium ? I might use the boost has foilage in veg worth a try. What week of flower do you recommend to start using the potassium and for how long ?


I only flower with that and mono-potassium phosphate in varying ratios depending on plant.


(10oz in 10L of soil, 600w)


Depends on strain and finishing time but for an 8 weeker.......

1tsp per 10 litre. 1 application as soon as stretch has finished and first pistils show (which is usually around week 2 of 12/12) then 1 application in weeks 3, 5 and maybe 7 (depending on plant tolerance).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2013)

Right I'm off lad's, Mr Courier has just turned up with this hexacore badboy.



Mwah ha ha ha ha haa!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Right I'm off lad's, Mr Courier has just turned up with this hexacore badboy.
> 
> View attachment 2485220View attachment 2485221
> 
> Mwah ha ha ha ha haa!


i run 3.20 Ghz also , gotta love that power.
well i made my order for some afghan gold seal and has been in transit since last night. wish me luck!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Who did u order that from no sticks no seeds?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2013)

afternoion all how are we?

finally had some joy with EHO/CAB at last


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2013)

no it was jesusofrave, i messages no sticks and didnt like the reply i got off him, all his ratings are good and his comms with other folks , i might have just caught him on a bad day. offering me 5gram for £107 or summit shitty, he also just put his account number and sort code in a message and says pay into that! no thanks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> no it was jesusofrave, i messages no sticks and didnt like the reply i got off him, all his ratings are good and his comms with other folks , i might have just caught him on a bad day. offering me 5gram for £107 or summit shitty, he also just put his account number and sort code in a message and says pay into that! no thanks lol


lol thats what i was about to say stay away from him, jesusofrave is the better choice deffo.

the spanish seller are also very good and alot cheaper for top hash, spanishfly is top and i no some1 who recently ordered from ali baba very good hash for the price


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> afternoion all how are we?
> 
> finally had some joy with EHO/CAB at last


alrite m8

whats the good news?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol thats what i was about to say stay away from him, jesusofrave is the better choice deffo.


Top 1% of sellers speaks for itself, good guy aswell had a good chat with him and he helped us out alot. Where i live is covered in snow for the 1st time today and he's gone and shipped it this morn im thinkin


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol thats what i was about to say stay away from him, jesusofrave is the better choice deffo.
> 
> the spanish seller are also very good and alot cheaper for top hash, spanishfly is top and i no some1 who recently ordered from ali baba very good hash for the price


That Ali baba was the name of the hash I think, vendor was emerald. Had a look the other day tho and couldn't see it again. But yeah defo nice hash for the price. Uk vendors are handy for quickness but far too fuckin expensive


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> That Ali baba was the name of the hash I think, vendor was emerald. Had a look the other day tho and couldn't see it again. But yeah defo nice hash for the price. Uk vendors are handy for quickness but far too fuckin expensive


lol twatattack i thought that was the vendors name lol

yeah i agree mg uk sellers way to expensive there was ukpharm who had some top top hash for decent prices but he ended up going on the scam i didnt get done was lucky got out of it just before he started scamming.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Well that's that bought thanks yorkie you had good results with the potassium ? I might use the boost has foilage in veg worth a try. What week of flower do you recommend to start using the potassium and for how long ?


thats some ordered for me too  its a shit load cheeper than boost too. if using what i got left this time as a foliar feed seams to work ill just pick up a small bottle being as you dont use much with foliar feeding


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

[h=5]A highways agency warning said anyone travelling in icy conditions should take a shovel, blankets, sleeping bag, extra clothing, including a scarf, hat, gloves, 24 hour supply of food and drink, de-icer, rock salt, torch, tow rope, petrol can, first aid kit and jump leads. I looked a right cunt on the bus this morning.[/h]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol twatattack i thought that was the vendors name lol
> 
> yeah i agree mg uk sellers way to expensive there was ukpharm who had some top top hash for decent prices but he ended up going on the scam i didnt get done was lucky got out of it just before he started scamming.


Is that what happened him aye, he had some real good yellow pollen at good prices


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that what happened him aye, he had some real good yellow pollen at good prices


i remember seeing that Ukpharm last year when i 1st signed up to SR he had the best shit going!
the prices dont bother me that much man, where i live i sell my bud for 20 a gram lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

touch my wood i've never been scammed or had owt go missing. cue missing parcel......

apart from the exotic hash a lot of the weed is super pricey and doesn't look all that imo.  i even saw an ounce of 'high grade' trim, was about 20 odd bar. ffs who buys trim. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

i orderd a gram of pink bluebery kush lol from canada the 1st parcel was either not sent or got nabed it was from puffdaddy i think was him name neway he sent a reship of 2.5g that got threw, but the weed was not pink didnt have no blueberry smell or flavour, dont get me wrong it was still good weed but nowt special strong but flavour wasnt all that n smell not that great.

i couldnt moan tho got 2.5g for the price of 1g lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> touch my wood i've never been scammed or had owt go missing. cue missing parcel......
> 
> apart from the exotic hash a lot of the weed is super pricey and doesn't look all that imo. i even saw an ounce of 'high grade' trim, was about 20 odd bar. ffs who buys trim. lol


that is pretty shocking, paid 13 per g on the gold seal , not too bad i dont think, as long as its fresh which apparently it is.
Anyone know why i cant see any pictures at all on SR? including the sellers links to their products.. i re downloaded tor incase it wernt up to date but still cant see anything. was round a mates last night and he signs in on his account and all pix are there !?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that what happened him aye, he had some real good yellow pollen at good prices


that yellow pollen was lovely mg and his charas fuckin lovely


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

afternoon knobjockeys, had a glorious few hours at the play group with the child,, never seen so many nigger kids! fuking touching me and allsorts,, i hope its not contagious, not feeling rubber lips at all.

got beans in root riots in prop box in main room, well away from the light, even bougght,yes i said bought, a spray bottle! shits looking up,, prolly still kill em like hhaha


so just chillin watching jezza, ite couple on it this mornign,, mostly welsh ive noticed, fuking welsh with all the fucked up pwople IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

i was laughing my bollock off at the pic of the gold seal, looked like someone had stencilled a gold circle on with spraypaint lmao.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

thats some diff types of ukpharm hash

the green stuff is mine just some poorly made pressed kief, all the rest is from ukpharm


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2485295
> 
> thats some diff types of ukpharm hash
> 
> the green stuff is mine just some poorly made pressed kief, all the rest is from ukpharm


Looks tasty, I love most of the light fluffy stuff, always loved soap back in the day when it was good so that's always what I'm looking for on there, not a big fan of real dark squidgy stuff, whether its good or just plain shit (Billy's lol)


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Looks tasty, I love most of the light fluffy stuff, always loved soap back in the day when it was good so that's always what I'm looking for on there, not a big fan of real dark squidgy stuff, whether its good or just plain shit (Billy's lol)



lol

the 2 dark bits of hash are goldseal and charas the rest is i fink pollen and yellow pollen and another pollen lol all where very nice tho, ukpharm was top for ages but like i say went on the scam in the end done alot of people too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

Good soap master??? I musta missed it. Best non bubble I've seen came like a slate in euro 7 oz bar with the United Arab Emirates stamp on it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hash is just risky,, stik to wat u know


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

Easy lads

I foliar fed with boost last 3 grows 1st 2 in summer plants loved it, last grow I had some cool temps in flower an it never worked kinda made um droop an were slow to frost up, were as before they would go mad after a soak all stud up an was the frostiest stuff i done so far...so if you got cool temps at the min I won't bother im not at min...I was spraying every other day at half strength upto week 5-6 12/12....

It's all over the canna coco thread how it's better as a foliar feed and how to do it, also what's ment to be in it...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

Sambo what was the last stuff you had last the light coloured stuff that looked well nice...

Ice that recovery ballox was a total waste a time got about 20 pics back took ages an half the pics ain't no good got a gray squares spoiling um so you got a 8th for sorting me phone you cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo what was the last stuff you had last the light coloured stuff that looked well nice...
> 
> think it was yellow pollen m8 thats what it was sold as anyway, was lovely hash tho.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> alrite m8
> 
> whats the good news?


Well you remember we are in a privately rented house, shitty nigerian landlord n estate agents, house falling apart n dangerous and they wouldnt/cant afford to fix it etc

Well EHO came day before last to do their inspection and have agreed that the house is completely dangerous, they have issued a letter to landlord n estate agents telling them the work needs to be done n if they dont do it then the council will take them to court,sue them and then put the cost of all the works/admin etc as a land charge on the property so house cant be sold until it is paid lol

Also EHO have recommended we get accepted for council housing and has offered to put our bidding status up to Silver instead of bronze which basically puts us at the top of the bidding preference just behind severely disabled people (Gold) so basically we should be able to get out of here and into a council place within 6months. Also in her letter EHO has basically told the E/A that we need a letter of clear rent account with them to bid on council property and basically to give that to us soon or she will "pursue it further" with the E/A lol

Estate agents is now majorly shitting it and suddenly ringing us again( they refused to answer the phone to us for bout 2 months) being all nice as pie as between EHO/CAB/Solicitors they have been told we are entitled to sue them for between £4-12k for disrepair,inconvenience/compensation etc etc

So all in all we get to fuck over the nigerian cunts that have spent the last 16months fucking us about, get straight into council housing (if it happens, dont trust the council lol) and we get a nice payout n all 

Least ill be able to get some new equipment with the money n get growing again once we`ve moved into the new place


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

Member it looked good an I was sayin ya gunna have to order me some mate lol
Ya door still fucked geezer?.......you here me say me mate was havin 1 of the exo an pe's?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

i used it as a foliar feed the grow before last after you said about it pukka. it done the job but i was lazy last time and just got a big bottle and nearly used it all. how low temps are you talking pukka? mine are about 23-25 at the mo but i can turn the fan down a bit if higher temps help


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Member it looked good an I was sayin ya gunna have to order me some mate lol
> Ya door still fucked geezer?.......you here me say me mate was havin 1 of the exo an pe's?


yeah the lucky fucker you as a teacher and them strains!

yeah i said id order for a few people and let them down lol if anything gos wrong im then obliged to repay so scraped that idea lol your more than welcome to use my account tho pukks wont get ripped well a lot less chance with my account cause once you place the order the vendor can see your buyer stats and mine are top 70+ transaction, 3k spent no auto finalize and a very low refund rate so when they see that they think money and hes gonna be a regular lot less chance of being ripped.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

I was down at like 21 when it was time to spray mate was takin ages for the room to warm an was just managing 23c max, there's probs some science behind it lol I just never gave it chance stopped after week might have still worked ya no...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't be fucked we it geezer I'm no good working this net never mind the dark side lol all shit you lot go on bout goes straight or my head mate lol....... I'd just rather next time your gettin some let me know an ill chuck ya some cash fetch abit extra for me then you send it over lol well cheeky...??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo what was the last stuff you had last the light coloured stuff that looked well nice...
> 
> Ice that recovery ballox was a total waste a time got about 20 pics back took ages an half the pics ain't no good got a gray squares spoiling um so you got a 8th for sorting me phone you cunt lol


u mean u only managed to find 8 out of them? like i said we dident have the time, a deeper scan would have brought bak more, but how long was we sat ther for this 20 pics?..u had me number maybe a call would have been prudent than making me look a cunt on a public thread? just a thought. like i said send me the drive il sort it for you other than that its a over night scan job on my pc take yr n a crappy old laptop or watever if u atempted it yourself like.

hang on ,, i counted more than 20 wen we just skipped thru em? u done summet worng man

yup u have,, i got em all here and i assure ther thers a heap more than 20 lmao.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuck off ya fanny I ant phoned cos I ain't fussed I no we fucked up an I should a just sent it ya..there was same pics a few times the 1s I was after were all in there own files it was if the 1s I got wer all the stuff that wernt in none just in my pictures plus the vids...I'm fuckin sending it ya anyhow you ain't gettin away that easy lol an ya a fuckin mardy twat no wonder you get wound to fuck lol chill out I've been meaning to tell ya you was useless for a few day but kept forgetting then seen you on ere...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off ya fanny I ant phoned cos I ain't fussed I no we fucked up an I should a just sent it ya..there was same pics a few times the 1s I was after were all in there own files it was if the 1s I got wer all the stuff that wernt in none just in my pictures plus the vids...I'm fuckin sending it ya anyhow you ain't gettin away that easy lol an ya a fuckin mardy twat no wonder you get wound to fuck lol chill out I've been meaning to tell ya you was useless for a few day but kept forgetting then seen you on ere...


lol im orite mate just a bit down atm dunno wt is up but in a rut, dont take it personal,, take it VERY personal IMO

tellu what ILL go thru them and send u em on dvd,, cums to the old if u want summet doin......................................

was gunna ask if u had a score for silver sockets at trade,??

juts looking now seems we can see the thumbs.db but wen u open em you get the old corrupt.jpeg,, send me the drive be much easier then i can leave it to run ofr a few days,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 18, 2013)

Chill out don't let shit get to ya mate, best place for you would be a screwfix the have a electrical department can get offers on like packs of 10 an stuff I could only get slightly cheaper but would mean sending so would end up same anyway
I'll send it then just take ya time we it no rush me an the Mrs can do with us phones mate an ill let ya no what ya lookin for.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Chill out don't let shit get to ya mate, best place for you would be a screwfix the have a electrical department can get offers on like packs of 10 an stuff I could only get slightly cheaper but would mean sending so would end up same anyway
> I'll send it then just take ya time we it no rush me an the Mrs can do with us phones mate an ill let ya no what ya lookin for.


il know wat im looking for,, anything not from the web! lol

na just getting fucked off, not you others n other shit pissing me off,,, i can see myself going offline soon, getting fucked of with the whole deal, tbh im getting rather into decortaing the house, dunno why but im enjoying it

yeh screwfix i thought of them,, i found light switches at 3.45 each in brished steel or watever its called, so order sum of them just need sockets, il try screwfix im sure they was cheap, 
waiting for the light to cum bak on to check on me forest, need top get me plant count down, the physco are cumming bak nicely, slowley but nicely, thats to be expected with the state they was in, the cherry are just pissing me off, feeding twice a fucking day! 
this 6 hrs is dragging i need to get in ther grrr,,doesent help not knowing what time they go off.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I ordered some new parts for that PSP, cost me about 20-23 quid all in.
> 
> Screen, 3600mh battery, extended battery cover, ribbon cables from buttons to mobo and a charging cable.
> 
> ...


Fuck, I've got a psp sitting in a drawer the door that the games go into on the back is broken. Had i known you could have had that for the parts. If you need it for the rest of the parts just giz a shout man, i'll send you it


----------



## unlucky (Jan 18, 2013)

hello to you all and i hope all is very well with you all too, some little infinity mirror pics lol  
full of exo...big thankyou xx


and still no rep for unlucky with the big ass grow hhmmm how very sad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

fuckin ell who's put 20p in IC3.  been one of them weeks all round. grin bare it but really fumin. i've got myself absolutely mangled and am just chilling the fucking stress away.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck, I've got a psp sitting in a drawer the door that the games go into on the back is broken. Had i known you could have had that for the parts. If you need it for the rest of the parts just giz a shout man, i'll send you it


na was a 200 slim i gave him,, normally if the door wont close thers a lil bit of mettal in a hook shape bend it up a bit,should reingage it

yorkie 23 qwid? y on earth did u order a ribbon OHHHH u ripped it taking the ffont of dint u, u plum.

wayya want for the psp closet?

don lol me no takey 20p. how cum u aint been on msn anyways mush?

yeh been a shity week, them root riots dry out fast, ima have to spray em twice a day or ther gunna dry out, i cought em intime tonight but while in veg im gunna have to step me game up,, i will say themphysco are resiliaint little fuckers


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

Nat geo ... Drugs inc: hash


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Nat geo ... Drugs inc: hash


already watched em all,,they are rather good like, i hate having internet and good sources, u can never watch tv, uve fucking seen like everyhting


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2013)

fifa xbox anybody ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> fifa xbox anybody ?


fucking fifa u mad,, cod ps3!


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2013)

Cod boring as fuck lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 18, 2013)

hi i bought a 600w set up with parabolic reflector and hps bulb,my question is can i run my mh bulb with it as i don't want to buy another ballast ive read other growers doing this for years with no problems but id like some imput from you guys 1st as the comments i read were 2yrs old,thanks.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah ah yes the good old days. ounces at 120 and full weights lol. think thatcher was still in power then...


you could still get an oz for 120 round my end until about two or three years ago. this tenner a g thing is fairly recent.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi i bought a 600w set up with parabolic reflector and hps bulb,my question is can i run my mh bulb with it as i don't want to buy another ballast ive read other growers doing this for years with no problems but id like some imput from you guys 1st as the comments i read were 2yrs old,thanks.


yes 1 ballast u can run mh or hpd,, dont belive the shit they say seprate blats to try get u spending more, ONLY if its the 20+ yrs old ballasts are u not able to run both types of bulb

oh an you shouldnt have bought a aprabolic refelctor they are rubbish, for the price u could have got a aircooled hood



rollajoint said:


> Cod boring as fuck lol



yeh only people who say that are the people who are SHITE at it,,hence my fifa comment


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate. growers make that in a month lmao


yeah I know what you mean. Cant let the kid money fall short. Business is booming!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi i bought a 600w set up with parabolic reflector and hps bulb,my question is can i run my mh bulb with it as i don't want to buy another ballast ive read other growers doing this for years with no problems but id like some imput from you guys 1st as the comments i read were 2yrs old,thanks.


There are splitters available to buy for 100w ballasts so 2 600w can be run by one ballast. I've never seen them for 600's but saying that ive never looked. Shit!!! fucking ignore me i missread/miss understood the post pmsl. It's cos i'm tired ok lol. Listen to ic3


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes 1 ballast u can run mh or hpd,, dont belive the shit they say seprate blats to try get u spending more, ONLY if its the 20+ yrs old ballasts are u not able to run both types of bulb
> 
> oh an you shouldnt have bought a aprabolic refelctor they are rubbish, for the price u could have got a aircooled hood
> 
> ...


battlefield mate. better than cod or fifa!


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes 1 ballast u can run mh or hpd,, dont belive the shit they say seprate blats to try get u spending more, ONLY if its the 20+ yrs old ballasts are u not able to run both types of bulb
> 
> oh an you shouldnt have bought a aprabolic refelctor they are rubbish, for the price u could have got a aircooled hood
> 
> ...


 thank fuck for that i didn't want to have to buy another ballast,i got told the parabolics are good coz i was gona get an aircooled hood,but got told the light is not directly on the plant with para and it spreads the light better,it seems every info my m8 told me is bollox lol,but i have to use it now coz the way things are going i could of just bought a big bit if weed instead lol,still got to get my filter kit yet,my seeds have come though which is great but ive heard a lot of shit comments about the seed im using ive got gh white rhino,super bud,exodus cheese,g13 pineapple express,advanced bio diesel mass(auto) and freebie mango from blimburn seeds,goona veg for 6 weeks or more depending how things go,in 5 gallon pots,using coco,my target is 2 oz a plants(which seems reasonable)its just i heard so much neg comments i am worried now its not gonna be worth the money ive put in to it,has anyone got good comments on any of the strains ive got?thankyou for your reply m8 you've put me at eaze now


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Cod boring as fuck lol


cod is awesome mate. fifa hasnt changed for years, i used to like it but your only paying for the correct line up of player in each team with the new games. i got fifa 10 but ive never played it. i had it with the xbox with a few others. but i got to agree with the xbox over ps3, its a much better machine.

@dimebag battle field is shit, its a cod wanna be. it might beat the mordern warfare series but i love trayarch because of the zombie mode. i can keep playing them all day. im better against zombies than on multiplayer lol

@trichome 1 what sort of extraction have you got mate because ive heared MH gets very hot (never used it myself yet) but when i go for it in a grow or 2 ill probably get one of those 1000w dimable ballast to knock it down to about 400w is the temps go too high. i have trouble the first week using HPS


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 18, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeah I know what you mean. Cant let the kid money fall short. Business is booming!!


i could probably make more selling copy dvd's but my dvd writters fucked lol


----------



## unlucky (Jan 18, 2013)

omg.....last of the blue's.................. hhhmmmm sorry bad pics dam phone


----------



## unlucky (Jan 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> hello to you all and i hope all is very well with you all too, some little infinity mirror pics lol
> full of exo...big thankyou xx
> 
> 
> and still no rep for unlucky with the big ass grow hhmmm how very sad



.................................................................................... hhhhmmmm


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 18, 2013)

Has any one grown a:
Lowryder#2 autoflowering
Lowryder Easy ryder
Royal queen fruit spirit
Heavyweight strawberry cheesecake 
with any success or have any tips on getting the best out of these strains?
any help would be greatly recieved


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

they don't work by all accounts, Jigfresh got one I think.


Closetgardner said:


> There are splitters available to buy for 100w ballasts so 2 600w can be run by one ballast. I've never seen them for 600's but saying that ive never looked. Shit!!! fucking ignore me i missread/miss understood the post pmsl. It's cos i'm tired ok lol. Listen to ic3


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up D, I've never used or seen them in action. I did think it was quite fishy that they say you can run 2 600w bulbs from a single 1000w ballast, 1200w draw on a 1000w. That did boggle my mind trying to figure that one out lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 19, 2013)

like pics of you better lucky


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

hows your grow coming along doc? You doing a new journo?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 19, 2013)

just vegin the psycho taking some cuts and 3 sweet andsour,got my fan filter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

even im not so stupid as to hook a second light upto a 1k ballast lmao, the 1k would just blow the bulbs since ther only 600's NOW if u had 2 1k bulbs in ther thats another matter, dunno im not rsiking it

DON, that videos done for you check your inbox for link and password

CLOSET cum on skype matey,

and yes i do like battlefield,, if i remember ritely i did rather enjoy that game, il go buy it again.  dont like fifa or pes, just boring shit, i dont see why they charge so much each yr wen a update could sort it out, scamming cunts,

how long is it b4 beans start popping up thru them ther cubes? only been 36 hrs so i guess im a impatiant cunt. getting t4 tomoz so il sit that on the top of the prop box inside a cardboard box, keeping them root riots wet since they came dry, gotta get the light lowered to them physco i nrly killed,lol,, im sure ther starting to stretch, oh joy


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Mind and just keep your root riots damp mate not wet dnt want to drown them the tap root can rot easy in to much water, i've had seeds take 1 day to come up and others 4 days


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> even im not so stupid as to hook a second light upto a 1k ballast lmao, the 1k would just blow the bulbs since ther only 600's NOW if u had 2 1k bulbs in ther thats another matter, dunno im not rsiking it
> 
> DON, that videos done for you check your inbox for link and password
> 
> ...


What the fuck did u do to the psycho u prick, only u ic3 only u lol. Mine are fuckin flying!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

My psycho is coming right on too, well happy its only been flowering coming up 3 weeks but its looking good. That's a little psycho bud on my avatar pic


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What the fuck did u do to the psycho u prick, only u ic3 only u lol. Mine are fuckin flying!


dident have the heart to tell u m8, lol

put em in the room and papered the wall on outside, forgot em for 4 days, no inlet hole, nothing, fried em, but ther recovering now thank fook. they never laid down on the coco or anything just the leaves sortov vanished, fucked, ask yorkie or pukka IMO,,

im not gunna be startuing flwoer till next month, running a 600 at a distance, thinking il get my other smaller light sorted, just waisting light atm,

just got soo many jobs round the house to do, its hard graft


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dident have the heart to tell u m8, lol
> 
> put em in the room and papered the wall on outside, forgot em for 4 days, no inlet hole, nothing, fried em, but ther recovering now thank fook. they never laid down on the coco or anything just the leaves sortov vanished, fucked, ask yorkie or pukka IMO,,
> 
> ...


Lol u TWAT! Ahh well, sure if they take a bit to come round then u might have them the same stage as ur beans, that's if u don't kill them, Might work out alright


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 19, 2013)

Hahaha I couldn't believe me eyes when he showed um frazzled to fuck Lolol........
New cuts potted straight to big pot stuck under a 600w pretty close in a sealed room with no inlet for air for 4days not a drop or spray in that time......only you ice lmao....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol u TWAT! Ahh well, sure if they take a bit to come round then u might have them the same stage as ur beans, that's if u don't kill them, Might work out alright


yeh was thinking the same, ther in airing cupboard now, il get t4 over em tomorrow, i csant kill em all surely? lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

afternoon all


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Afternoon sae, how tricks?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hahaha I couldn't believe me eyes when he showed um frazzled to fuck Lolol........
> New cuts potted straight to big pot stuck under a 600w pretty close in a sealed room with no inlet for air for 4days not a drop or spray in that time......only you ice lmao....


george cervantes got shit on me bruv!!lmao
tehr recoving nicely,, yo pukka u got las slh cut? or not nymore?

and how often u watering that cerry in soil? pain in my arse mate 2-3 times a day in that small airpot


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Afternoon sae, how tricks?


Bored indoors n skint as normal lol, also not had a fag today so clucking a bit lol, hows u?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Bored indoors n skint as normal lol, also not had a fag today so clucking a bit lol, hows u?


get sum patches and poofer things, try qwit u end up with tons more money, have u nowt to sell m8?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> get sum patches and poofer things, try qwit u end up with tons more money, have u nowt to sell m8?


nah pretty much sold everything that aint bolted down over the last few weeks just to keep ourselves afloat, even the wardrobes n shit went lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cod is awesome mate. fifa hasnt changed for years, i used to like it but your only paying for the correct line up of player in each team with the new games. i got fifa 10 but ive never played it. i had it with the xbox with a few others. but i got to agree with the xbox over ps3, its a much better machine.
> 
> @dimebag battle field is shit, its a cod wanna be. it might beat the mordern warfare series but i love trayarch because of the zombie mode. i can keep playing them all day. im better against zombies than on multiplayer lol
> 
> @trichome 1 what sort of extraction have you got mate because ive heared MH gets very hot (never used it myself yet) but when i go for it in a grow or 2 ill probably get one of those 1000w dimable ballast to knock it down to about 400w is the temps go too high. i have trouble the first week using HPS


Personal preference dude haha Just speed dried some of my shit as well and it's got me fooked! Panic over


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Bored indoors n skint as normal lol, also not had a fag today so clucking a bit lol, hows u?


oh fuck it's murder when your gasping for a fag, i'm a right moody cunt lol. I'm good man just chilling today, fucking hate the snow so not going out if i can help it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

we all been in that boat saem,, hows the grow cumming,, u veggin nicely now or wat buddy>?


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Also just thrown my next grow in and I'm thinking about doing some training with them since I've only got a 400 watt light. Has anyone had much luck with lst?


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 19, 2013)

Has any one tried using CFL's i've just gota 300w one ready for my next grow to try and save some £££££'s after using a 600w for my first grow just trying to find out if anyone got info on it or should i just stick with a 600w ballast?


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

nothin but bud said:


> Has any one tried using CFL's i've just gota 300w one ready for my next grow to try and save some £££££'s after using a 600w for my first grow just trying to find out if anyone got info on it or should i just stick with a 600w ballast?



Cfl's don't need a ballast mate. At the end of the day why would you want to swap down from a 600? 600 means more bud. Also I have grown out a little lowryder no 2. Nice little plant it was but I only pulled about a q of it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we all been in that boat saem,, hows the grow cumming,, u veggin nicely now or wat buddy>?


Nope they still havent poked thru the soil lol, had a dig around in the pots the other day n the seeds have cracked but not poked thru yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Nope they still havent poked thru the soil lol, had a dig around in the pots the other day n the seeds have cracked but not poked thru yet


so ur at the same as me, mine are cracked in root riots, currantly in the airing cupboard, gunna put a blue spec t4 over them tomorrow


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

What strain u growing sae?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so ur at the same as me, mine are cracked in root riots, currantly in the airing cupboard, gunna put a blue spec t4 over them tomorrow


What ya got in there?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What strain u growing sae?


Just using some freebies, 1x kannabia afrodite n 1x kannabia special as depending on what happens with the house n repairs depends on whether these get grown out or binned lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What ya got in there?


5 PE and 1 mango
all fems


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5 PE and 1 mango
> all fems


So u goina have them 6 and what..4 psycho. So 10 this time, should be good if u get that other light in there too


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> george cervantes got shit on me bruv!!lmao
> tehr recoving nicely,, yo pukka u got las slh cut? or not nymore?
> 
> and how often u watering that cerry in soil? pain in my arse mate 2-3 times a day in that small airpot


Yorkie already commented a few pages back mate, you shouldn't be watering soil plants that often!!!! airpot or not mate the roots will end up rotting, if they're drying out too fast put a drip tray underneath and the roots will grow down to it and drink the run off aswell or you need to repot them into bigger pots, eitherway I'd go back a few pages and read what Yman wrote as he has grown the strain before.
I know you probably know this mate and if you don't you should by now but soil is a different beast to coco altogether, unless your only giving them a little water and have it dialled in you should be letting them dry out to help with oxygen transfer whilst watering, If your watering them heavily depending on the size of the plant to the size of the pot you should probably only be watering them every 2-3 days, if you keep over watering them heavily in soil you will cause all manner of problems for them and they will probably rot if not and they manage to survive til the end you'll get very little for your efforts.
When I'm in soil I water on average twice a week, usually when they need watering more than that it's a sign they need repotting or temps are on the high side.
I've had 3-4ft palnts in 3gal containers at the end of flower that have put out 5+oz and they still only got watered every third day and plants the same size in 6L airpots with coco and they only got watered every otherday but I was filling the drip trays and they did more than fine mate. 
Might be an idea to see if everything is alright if you feel they need watering multiple times a day before things start going south on you.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

That special sounds like it could be a good strain given the description. I'm the same as drags too only water every 2 to 3 days in soil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> So u goina have them 6 and what..4 psycho. So 10 this time, should be good if u get that other light in there too


yeh should be nice )



W Dragon said:


> Yorkie already commented a few pages back mate, you shouldn't be watering soil plants that often!!!! airpot or not mate the roots will end up rotting, if they're drying out too fast put a drip tray underneath and the roots will grow down to it and drink the run off aswell or you need to repot them into bigger pots, eitherway I'd go back a few pages and read what Yman wrote as he has grown the strain before.
> I know you probably know this mate and if you don't you should by now but soil is a different beast to coco altogether, unless your only giving them a little water and have it dialled in you should be letting them dry out to help with oxygen transfer whilst watering, If your watering them heavily depending on the size of the plant to the size of the pot you should probably only be watering them every 2-3 days, if you keep over watering them heavily in soil you will cause all manner of problems for them and they will probably rot if not and they manage to survive til the end you'll get very little for your efforts.
> When I'm in soil I water on average twice a week, usually when they need watering more than that it's a sign they need repotting or temps are on the high side.
> I've had 3-4ft palnts in 3gal containers at the end of flower that have put out 5+oz and they still only got watered every third day and plants the same size in 6L airpots with coco and they only got watered every otherday but I was filling the drip trays and they did more than fine mate.
> Might be an idea to see if everything is alright if you feel they need watering multiple times a day before things start going south on you.


oh i missed that comment,, the leaves are drooping tho so as im used to that means they need watering, pots light as air, ok then,, oh i may need to start adding feed,

does a and B work orite in soil or shall i use this bio bizz stuff i got?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Never tried canna a and b. I use bio bizz nutes and like them its hard to over feed with them too


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh should be nice )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah deffo have a word with him mate and soil isn't much heavier than coco when you have bags of both to compare side by side so don't be fooled by the pot feeling light especially if it's only a little pot, I'd go with the bio-bizz mate as that's what I use in soil and I don't think you'll get a much better end product for the ease of it, I haven't used A n B in soil so can't comment on it, Droopy leaves can also be a sign of overwatering aswell in more severe circumstances, I don't start adding nutes until I can see they're needed usually 2-3waterings in bio-bizz all mix or a watering maybe 2 in plagron light mix, these are the main soils I've used and have been happy with so am not sure how many waterings it takes if your in another soil brand but you should be able to see when they need nutes adding because they depleted what's in the soil they're in, with bio grow start at 1ml if they're in starter pots and add more as needed, I've found 4ml per litre fine with big plants so you won't need to go mad with the stuff a little goes a long way mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

yeh im using plagron light mix, got biobizz here, and have googled about and folks saying they get better results with a and b in coco than with biobiz  

all good fun learning, il take em out them 1 litre airpots and stik em in summet bigger, seems the physco have cum bak so ther getting moved closer to the big light each day, dont wanna fuk em, lol
the pre flowers on teh cherry are huge! looking great, need all the rest to catch up tho, the physco should be shilled about time the seeds are ready so all should be good, il sort it out im sure


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever re-vegged psychosis? or tried to?. Like a knob i never took any clones and its 3 weeks in so i guess i'm to late. So i'm wondering if it can be done


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 19, 2013)

anyone got any autos lying around whilst im veging for a bit lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 19, 2013)

all get you asnip closetg


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Sound man, i totally forgot you had it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone got any autos lying around whilst im veging for a bit lol


yup i got a pack round here somewhere


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

You selling them sae?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> You selling them sae?


if you can do a bank transfer tonight then hell fucking yeah, it seems 13hrs is now my limit without nicotine lmao and i was there about 2hrs ago lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

I couldn't tonight mate sorry, i really wish i could for both our sake but i'm skint until monday lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

also selling a 2ndhand sat-nav as well if anyone is interested lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

Well if ya do want em on monday they are Lowlife seeds AutoAK47 x AutoBLueberry


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

How much do you want for the beans? i have a sat-nav in a cupboard upstairs doing nothing. If you know anyone that can get their hands on a hgv compatible sat-nav i know someone who would take it pronto lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> oh fuck it's murder when your gasping for a fag, i'm a right moody cunt lol. I'm good man just chilling today, fucking hate the snow so not going out if i can help it lol


i got bacco but ive only got 3 papers  fucking snow stopped the shop from opening


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> How much do you want for the beans? i have a sat-nav in a cupboard upstairs doing nothing. If you know anyone that can get their hands on a hgv compatible sat-nav i know someone who would take it pronto lol


Well they are £44.99 on Attitude atm so make me a sensible offer lol, an them HGV-specific sat-navs are well expensive mate from new(Bout £300+) quite a few 2nd hand ones on ebay atm tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Cfl's don't need a ballast mate. At the end of the day why would you want to swap down from a 600? 600 means more bud. Also I have grown out a little lowryder no 2. Nice little plant it was but I only pulled about a q of it.


ive tried explaining that to my mate. hes moaning that he only get just over an oz each crop but when i tell him to jack his 10 year old 250w light and get a 600w he says it'll cost too much electric. how much money is he wasting buying weed when his stuff has gone


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well they are £44.99 on Attitude atm so make me a sensible offer lol, an them HGV-specific sat-navs are well expensive mate from new(Bout £300+) quite a few 2nd hand ones on ebay atm tho


How many is in the pack? I know those satnavs are expensive thats why the guy wants a knock-off one lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 19, 2013)

@ic3 i used canna coco a and b in soil to grow og13 and sour jack with no problems mate. when you say it needed water did you check the weight of the pot? or were you just going from the drooping of the leaves?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> How many is in the pack? I know those satnavs are expensive thats why the guy wants a knock-off one lol


Cpl on ebay going for £60-90 atm

An its a 10-pack thats never been opened but only seems to be 9 seeds in there that i can count, hmm weird


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a real good price i'll fone him now and tell him,cheers. I'll have to see what the money's like on monday mate,tbh i wasn't expecting you to say a 10 pack or £45 lol. I'm buying a bit of weed off a user on here on monday so that's £40 gone already, but i'll let you know man


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2013)

no worries


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 19, 2013)

I quit smoking and i feel great.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> @ic3 i used canna coco a and b in soil to grow og13 and sour jack with no problems mate. when you say it needed water did you check the weight of the pot? or were you just going from the drooping of the leaves?


droopy leaves and light as air pot, may be just needing food since i been feeding em all pure water. just trying to keep ther growth down so they dont get too triffid like,, gunna strip a few bottoms of the plants seehow that goes, get more light and whatno doing that, id ratehr have a 4 ounce main cola than 4 oz of buds all over the shop


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 19, 2013)

What's the grow room temps during lights off ic3? I had that problem while growing big bang, it was cos the room temps were low in the dark period and they just didn't like it at all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What's the grow room temps during lights off ic3? I had that problem while growing big bang, it was cos the room temps were low in the dark period and they just didn't like it at all


27 on 25-26 off, using aircooled hood so ther not much of a difrence tbh, everytime i go in a check and its bang on 26-27 wen the lights on, wen ive checked wen of 24-25 ish


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2013)

Big one this weekend lads .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 2486941
> Big one this weekend lads .


i think ur mistaken,, the big one this weekend is


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2013)

I would take £800 notes over any UFC fight let me tell you lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> I would take £800 notes over any UFC fight let me tell you lol


what? a over paid set on ponces running around a feild scared of getting called a cunt let alone a devastating kick to the jaw anwyays heres the nights odds


Bout Betting  
 Today 22:00 UK  7/4 

 Godofredo Castro v Milton Vieira  4/9 

 
   
 

Today 22:00 UK  1/3 

 Ronny Markes v Andrew Craig  9/4 

 
   
 

Today 22:00 UK  2/9 

 Yuri Alcantara v Pedro Nobre  16/5 

 
   
 

Today 22:00 UK  1/3 

 Wagner Prado v Ildemar Alcantara  9/4 

 
   
 

Today 23:00 UK  4/7 

 Diego Nunes v Nik Lentz  11/8 

 
   
 

Today 23:00 UK  1/3 

 Edson Barboza v Lucas Martins  9/4 

 
   
 

20 Jan02:00 UK 8/11 

 Gabriel Gonzaga v Ben Rothwell  11/10 

 
   







20 Jan02:00 UK 4/7 

 Daniel Sarafian v C.B. Dollaway  11/8 

 
   







 20 Jan  02:00 UK  6/4 

 Thiago Tavares v Khabib Nurmagomedov  8/15 

 
   
 

20 Jan03:00 UK 10/11 

 Vitor Belfort v Michael Bisping  10/11 

  
 


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

thankyou for the rep, did make me feel better, pitty i never got any off newuser/yorky... hhhmm still time lol. so how are you all ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> thankyou for the rep, did make me feel better, pitty i never got any off newuser/yorky... hhhmm still time lol. so how are you all ?


and ur suprised?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

&#8203;to be true yes i am, the past is he past and it was a long time ago, lots of water under the bridge and all that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;to be true yes i am, the past is he past and it was a long time ago, lots of water under the bridge and all that.


dident mean that,, just saying ther both total cunts! )


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dident mean that,, just saying ther both total cunts! )



lol why you say that, i was thinking yorky is a mate of yours ?, i think there ok and know there stuff,can be a little full on at times but hey we all get like that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol why you say that, i was thinking yorky is a mate of yours ?, i think there ok and know there stuff,can be a little full on at times but hey we all get like that


yeh yorkis a pal but a cunt all the same  hahaha anyone else i have no comment here nor ther


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh yorkis a pal but a cunt all the same  hahaha anyone else i have no comment here nor ther


&#8203;i c you have got the uk charm 4sure lol, what have you got on the go now if any ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i c you have got the uk charm 4sure lol, what have you got on the go now if any ?


3x pyscho
2x them cherry thingies in soil!! grr ther about to be transplanted to coco 
2x cali mist (genuine)
5 x PE
1x mango

the PE and mango are fems and in root riots in my airing cupboard, going under bluespec t4 tomorrow


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 19, 2013)

hi ive another question for anyone,i was going to grow 6 plants,and veg for 6-8 weeks in 5 gallon pots,but ive been told that 1 600w isnt gonna be enough coz the plant will be to big and will cut the yield and id have more yield growing 3 big plants and saving three,what do you think?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 3x pyscho
> 2x them cherry thingies in soil!! grr ther about to be transplanted to coco
> 2x cali mist (genuine)
> 5 x PE
> ...


did u just aquire a few plants lately? Told me ten earlier u lying cunt


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 3x pyscho
> 2x them cherry thingies in soil!! grr ther about to be transplanted to coco
> 2x cali mist (genuine)
> 5 x PE
> ...



thats a mix 4sure, you still messing with dirt and coco ?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> did u just aquire a few plants lately? Told me ten earlier u lying cunt



&#8203;lol it is the uk thread


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol it is the uk thread


Must be acting bobby big balls in front of u unlucky lol


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi ive another question for anyone,i was going to grow 6 plants,and veg for 6-8 weeks in 5 gallon pots,but ive been told that 1 600w isnt gonna be enough coz the plant will be to big and will cut the yield and id have more yield growing 3 big plants and saving three,what do you think?


&#8203;3big plants or get a 1000w lamp or 2x600


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> did u just aquire a few plants lately? Told me ten earlier u lying cunt


no u said 10, il be gifting sum out, AND remeber i got 6 beans in ther, now u know my track record of beans, i bought em and got em in germ wen i thought id killed the physco, hence the hi plant count, not happy but il sort it out, il see how many beans die before i decide anything, ordering sum superthrive and maybe sum liquid karma tmoroow, getting these cherrys out of soil and into coco, i just cant deal with a mixed grow, il do a whol or nothing, but the transplant should go well, then lollipopping at end of month

and trichome 1x600 is just right for 6 plants 7 MAX and i mean max, 100 watts of hid per plant is good,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

Or veg for less time and do 6 shorter ones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Or veg for less time and do 6 shorter ones


yeh listen to him trichome,,master is a prof at short ones, lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no u said 10, il be gifting sum out, AND remeber i got 6 beans in ther, now u know my track record of beans, i bought em and got em in germ wen i thought id killed the physco, hence the hi plant count, not happy but il sort it out, il see how many beans die before i decide anything, ordering sum superthrive and maybe sum liquid karma tmoroow, getting these cherrys out of soil and into coco, i just cant deal with a mixed grow, il do a whol or nothing, but the transplant should go well, then lollipopping at end of month
> 
> and trichome 1x600 is just right for 6 plants 7 MAX and i mean max, 100 watts of hid per plant is good,


i gave a m8 a hand to cut a few psycho and exo earlier, from looking at them and the straggly bits at the bottom I reckon I know what I need to cut off mine now to not get hardly any...I think. Goina give it a go and cut off anything I reckon won't do much


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no u said 10, il be gifting sum out, AND remeber i got 6 beans in ther, now u know my track record of beans, i bought em and got em in germ wen i thought id killed the physco, hence the hi plant count, not happy but il sort it out, il see how many beans die before i decide anything, ordering sum superthrive and maybe sum liquid karma tmoroow, getting these cherrys out of soil and into coco, i just cant deal with a mixed grow, il do a whol or nothing, but the transplant should go well, then lollipopping at end of month
> 
> and trichome 1x600 is just right for 6 plants 7 MAX and i mean max, 100 watts of hid per plant is good,


&#8203;superthrive and liquid karma, why lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;superthrive and liquid karma, why lol


changing medium of 2 from soil to coco, been googling and seems ionly need rhiz and folier feed it but they should see much shock as long as i do it corrrectly
liquid karma? using it to bath thr oots as i break the soil away,i could use pure tepid water but it seems the karma is helful.

and master yeh it seems lolllipopping is the done thing nowadays,fuk all that popcorn bud too much hassle for what u get


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> changing medium of 2 from soil to coco, been googling and seems ionly need rhiz and folier feed it but they should see much shock as long as i do it corrrectly
> liquid karma? using it to bath thr oots as i break the soil away,i could use pure tepid water but it seems the karma is helful.
> 
> and master yeh it seems lolllipopping is the done thing nowadays,fuk all that popcorn bud too much hassle for what u get


Aye I'm goina give it a go next week and start cutting, hope it at least makes the rest a bit bigger, be nice to have no shitty bits tho


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> changing medium of 2 from soil to coco, been googling and seems ionly need rhiz and folier feed it but they should see much shock as long as i do it corrrectly
> liquid karma? using it to bath thr oots as i break the soil away,i could use pure tepid water but it seems the karma is helful.
> 
> and master yeh it seems lolllipopping is the done thing nowadays,fuk all that popcorn bud too much hassle for what u get


its a lot of fecking about lol,, why are you going from dirt to coco with the plant


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'm goina give it a go next week and start cutting, hope it at least makes the rest a bit bigger, be nice to have no shitty bits tho


it defo help get shut of the shitty bits and will defo help the rest of the buds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> its a lot of fecking about lol,, why are you going from dirt to coco with the plant


 coz i got 2 cherrys of sum1 but they came in soil, and all my rest and previous grows have been in coco,, while yes i have the bio feed and whatnot, im just not happy doing a mixed grow,, 2 resevoirs and allsorts, plus im not 100% on coco let alone soil lmao
i dont need any of the mentioned nutes, but it cant hurt, il prolly just order a bottle of rhiz and folier feed after transplant, just gotta be gentle thats all, wash the roots with luke warm ph water then into coco, job done, but i was reading the karma hleps in the water u dunk the roots in to break the soil away,
also it helps learn for the furture


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz i got 2 cherrys of sum1 but they came in soil, and all my rest and previous grows have been in coco,, while yes i have the bio feed and whatnot, im just not happy doing a mixed grow,, 2 resevoirs and allsorts, plus im not 100% on coco let alone soil lmao
> i dont need any of the mentioned nutes, but it cant hurt, il prolly just order a bottle of rhiz and folier feed after transplant, just gotta be gentle thats all, wash the roots with luke warm ph water then into coco, job done, but i was reading the karma hleps in the water u dunk the roots in to break the soil away,
> also it helps learn for the furture


you need to ask santa next year for a small nft kit, bet you never go back to coco......


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi ive another question for anyone,i was going to grow 6 plants,and veg for 6-8 weeks in 5 gallon pots,but ive been told that 1 600w isnt gonna be enough coz the plant will be to big and will cut the yield and id have more yield growing 3 big plants and saving three,what do you think?


If you were wanting to veg for that long you could just do a one or two plant scrog and pull the same as six.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 19, 2013)

id prefer to veg for 6 weeks or more and have big plants,i will top twice making them wider,so even with my parabolic reflector i cant see all the plants getting sufficient light,so what i might do is grow the 6 one of which is an auto anyway so five photos,and if i think they are not getting enough light i'll buy a 400w to go with the 600w,coz i dont wanna have to keep rotating the plants when they are big as its way too much hassle,but it better be worth it,as the ammount of money im spending could of got me stoned for a year lol,thanks for your imput guys and girl


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> If you were wanting to veg for that long you could just do a one or two plant scrog and pull the same as six.


that what i thought but its soo confusing coz everyone has different opinions,i also saw some1 pull 11 oz of 1 plant and another fella got 2lbs from one plant but he had 2000w of light and prob tons of exp,my grow space is quite big i dont know exact mesurements but id say 10-11 ft long about 5ft wide and about 6ft high give or take,ive never grown big so dont know how big they get,but i dont wanna get to point i have to chop one or something coz ive ran out of room,id buy another light,thats not a problem,do you think my grow room would be big enough for 6,thanks.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> that what i thought but its soo confusing coz everyone has different opinions,i also saw some1 pull 11 oz of 1 plant and another fella got 2lbs from one plant but he had 2000w of light and prob tons of exp,my grow space is quite big i dont know exact mesurements but id say 10-11 ft long about 5ft wide and about 6ft high give or take,ive never grown big so dont know how big they get,but i dont wanna get to point i have to chop one or something coz ive ran out of room,id buy another light,thats not a problem,do you think my grow room would be big enough for 6,thanks.


You might want to lower the veg time down to about four weeks if you've only got 6ft of height. You would probably want to flip them once they get to about 2 ft high.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> that what i thought but its soo confusing coz everyone has different opinions,i also saw some1 pull 11 oz of 1 plant and another fella got 2lbs from one plant but he had 2000w of light and prob tons of exp,my grow space is quite big i dont know exact mesurements but id say 10-11 ft long about 5ft wide and about 6ft high give or take,ive never grown big so dont know how big they get,but i dont wanna get to point i have to chop one or something coz ive ran out of room,id buy another light,thats not a problem,do you think my grow room would be big enough for 6,thanks.



6ft high is not high at all, time you have your pots or trays then the hight needed for the lights, not a lot left for big plants, you will need to top like mad and keep ya canopy low all the time..bit like scrog lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Defo. Don't want them in your lights mate.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Supercropping is another good one but it to be frank it scares the shit out of me.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Defo. Don't want them in your lights mate.


&#8203;bin there done that one, plants past light hight and going for the sky(if only the roof was not in the way lol) hhmm


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Supercropping is another good one but it to be frank it scares the shit out of me.



lol softy, its easy, do get what your saying as it looks nasty to see your plant bent over like that but a day or two later and she is back looking good


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> You might want to lower the veg time down to about four weeks if you've only got 6ft of height. You would probably want to flip them once they get to about 2 ft high.


ive prob got abit more than 6ft but even at 6 foot i thought that was large for a weed plant i know that sative dominant plant can get to extreme heights thats why i opted for indica dom,but saying that you can get weird phenos,i just want enough weed to last a so i can grow once a year,and i roughly smoke about 8oz maybe a little more a year,my next grow im going to grow in my loft as i have enough space for 100s of plants,but i was worried as i live on a flight path,and ive been watching to many cop programmes and thought they could see me with there heat camera,but ive since found out thats only if running like 5000w,plus i can run the heat through my chimney breast,thanks


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it worth my time to be triming off the lower parts of my plants with scraggly bits of bud on them or just leave as is and should i trim off a few of the fan leaves i been told yes but read on the web no.
Its only my second grow and the first one was to say an epic fail would be an understatement!


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol softy, its easy, do get what your saying as it looks nasty to see your plant bent over like that but a day or two later and she is back looking good


True but the first time I did it I snapped off bud so I wont be doing it again! haha.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive prob got abit more than 6ft but even at 6 foot i thought that was large for a weed plant i know that sative dominant plant can get to extreme heights thats why i opted for indica dom,but saying that you can get weird phenos,i just want enough weed to last a so i can grow once a year,and i roughly smoke about 8oz maybe a little more a year,my next grow im going to grow in my loft as i have enough space for 100s of plants,but i was worried as i live on a flight path,and ive been watching to many cop programmes and thought they could see me with there heat camera,but ive since found out thats only if running like 5000w,plus i can run the heat through my chimney breast,thanks


well all i can say is im an hydro grower and ive had cutting at one week old from rooted clone shoot up over 5ft in less than 3weeks, i had to top and supercrop the feckers right up till the last week, that was vanilla kush, never again lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive prob got abit more than 6ft but even at 6 foot i thought that was large for a weed plant i know that sative dominant plant can get to extreme heights thats why i opted for indica dom,but saying that you can get weird phenos,i just want enough weed to last a so i can grow once a year,and i roughly smoke about 8oz maybe a little more a year,my next grow im going to grow in my loft as i have enough space for 100s of plants,but i was worried as i live on a flight path,and ive been watching to many cop programmes and thought they could see me with there heat camera,but ive since found out thats only if running like 5000w,plus i can run the heat through my chimney breast,thanks


You could be quite easily pulling more than 8 of a 600 dude.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> 6ft high is not high at all, time you have your pots or trays then the hight needed for the lights, not a lot left for big plants, you will need to top like mad and keep ya canopy low all the time..bit like scrog lol


i would of loved to do a big scrog but in laws eyes if they see a scrog setup with loads of plants they dont relise that they stay small and if you get caught with over 9 plants,then you can do a little holiday,and i couldnt take that risk as my sia licence would be taken,thanks for your reply.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> True but the first time I did it I snapped off bud so I wont be doing it again! haha.


its a man thing for sure, you just got to be gentle thats all, helps get better yields at times


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i would of loved to do a big scrog but in laws eyes if they see a scrog setup with loads of plants they dont relise that they stay small and if you get caught with over 9 plants,then you can do a little holiday,and i couldnt take that risk as my sia licence would be taken,thanks for your reply.


&#8203;your better off going with te 400w then, if it was me it be a 1000w min or 2x600w...but thats just me


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> its a man thing for sure, you just got to be gentle thats all, helps get better yields at times


do you all think this is a chick? lol if you get asked to cyber your in for a suprise i tink


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i would of loved to do a big scrog but in laws eyes if they see a scrog setup with loads of plants they dont relise that they stay small and if you get caught with over 9 plants,then you can do a little holiday,and i couldnt take that risk as my sia licence would be taken,thanks for your reply.


Fuck the law mate. Unless you tell people, how will they find out. Plus technically speaking it's one plant just with a shitload on


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

nothin but bud said:


> Is it worth my time to be triming off the lower parts of my plants with scraggly bits of bud on them or just leave as is and should i trim off a few of the fan leaves i been told yes but read on the web no.
> Its only my second grow and the first one was to say an epic fail would be an understatement!


yes lollipop the feckers lol  

[video=youtube;wvHsjYJacZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvHsjYJacZI[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Fuck the law mate. Unless you tell people, how will they find out. Plus technically speaking it's one plant just with a shitload on


&#8203;pmsl..........................


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> do you all think this is a chick? lol if you get asked to cyber your in for a suprise i tink


Not bothered either way mate. I thought to myself earlier that she's probably a 45 year old bloke called bill. You can be anyone you like on the internet.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> do you all think this is a chick? lol if you get asked to cyber your in for a suprise i tink


&#8203;bring it on,,sniff sniff smell your shit...shitter


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> well all i can say is im an hydro grower and ive had cutting at one week old from rooted clone shoot up over 5ft in less than 3weeks, i had to top and supercrop the feckers right up till the last week, that was vanilla kush, never again lol


i never relised they grew that quick!,if i did i would of set up something different,for this grow i think that fella was right by me vegging till 2-3ft then flower and hope it gets to 6ft,i didnt really do research on my seeds ive got some from greenhouse seeds,which ive head rubbish reveiws on(white rhino,exodus cheese,superbud)the others ive got no worries as ive seen good things,ive never smoked kush before i dont think the reason being i read something about it having a hash taste if thats the case i would never grow it lol,i love wr,cheese and diesel,will grow diesel after this grow,ive got the bio diesel mass for this grow but its only an auto


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

5ft in 3 weeks? thats rockwool for u,, like wilmas, they grow huge and fast
BUT
bigger plants DO NOT mean more/bigger buds,

u stil running livers unlucky?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i never relised they grew that quick!,if i did i would of set up something different,for this grow i think that fella was right by me vegging till 2-3ft then flower and hope it gets to 6ft,i didnt really do research on my seeds ive got some from greenhouse seeds,which ive head rubbish reveiws on(white rhino,exodus cheese,superbud)the others ive got no worries as ive seen good things,ive never smoked kush before i dont think the reason being i read something about it having a hash taste if thats the case i would never grow it lol,i love wr,cheese and diesel,will grow diesel after this grow,ive got the bio diesel mass for this grow but its only an auto


just got to start growing and try and get it all right, keep it fun if you can as it help


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5ft in 3 weeks? thats rockwool for u,, like wilmas, they grow huge and fast
> BUT
> bigger plants DO NOT mean more/bigger buds,
> 
> u stil running livers unlucky?


no last run of them was down ages ago, im on with exo now, can get ya a clone or 2 if one wants, of the livers/blue's


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> just got to start growing and try and get it all right, keep it fun if you can as it help


How would growing not be fun!


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> How would growing not be fun!


&#8203;same thing for to long can get ya right down, chop down on many plants is no fun what so ever..... 3days in and im not happy at all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> no last run of them was down ages ago, im on with exo now, can get ya a clone or 2 if one wants, of the livers/blue's



yeh we spoke about this b4, but i already had stuff lined up,, if the offers open after this one il do a run of them if thats orite like? be 6 tops


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh we spoke about this b4, but i already had stuff lined up,, if the offers open after this one il do a run of them if thats orite like? be 6 tops



ye thats ok with me, they love water with very little food and do very well on just grow food,no bloom or boost


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> ye thats ok with me, they love water with very little food and do very well on just grow food,no bloom or boost



oh well in that case theyl love me!! haha,, na so if thats the case theyl be pretty sweet with bossts and whatnot?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh well in that case theyl love me!! haha,, na so if thats the case theyl be pretty sweet with bossts and whatnot?


&#8203;im not sure what your trying to say but think your right


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;same thing for to long can get ya right down, chop down on many plants is no fun what so ever..... 3days in and im not happy at all


The dog ate my first plants the little tyke!! Anger wouldn't of summed it up!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im not sure what your trying to say but think your right


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nutriculture-GT604-Gro-tank-complete-NFT-Hydroponics-Growing-Plant-Kit-System-/140907456833?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20cebd2941

them tyhnings?

what i was syaing is,, if they need little watering il do great with em! also if they good with base nutes,, they will be super great with boosts and pk and whatnot.?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> The dog ate my first plants the little tyke!! Anger wouldn't of summed it up!


&#8203;lol sorry but it is funny, bet it was a happy dog


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol sorry but it is funny, bet it was a happy dog


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

It was my own fault. I left them out on the carpet when I was changing my res. School boy error!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> It was my own fault. I left them out on the carpet when I was changing my res. School boy error!


duh!,,heres a badge just for u


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 19, 2013)

shweeet light just came on hopefully the 1st sign of some progress what u's reckon still looks way behind for 3 weeks flower for me 
that fucking bloodmeal is some savage gear , even the leaves like round the buds look weird to me. am i just paranoid as hell or what?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

you lot still snowed in? 2 snow flakes and the uk airprots grind to a halt...fukkin nobs! lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i never relised they grew that quick!,if i did i would of set up something different,for this grow i think that fella was right by me vegging till 2-3ft then flower and hope it gets to 6ft,i didnt really do research on my seeds ive got some from greenhouse seeds,which ive head rubbish reveiws on(white rhino,exodus cheese,superbud)the others ive got no worries as ive seen good things,ive never smoked kush before i dont think the reason being i read something about it having a hash taste if thats the case i would never grow it lol,i love wr,cheese and diesel,will grow diesel after this grow,ive got the bio diesel mass for this grow but its only an auto


i dont think veg time affects hight at all. ive vegged some for 3 weeks some for 5 and my last grow only had 1 week and they all grew to the same size. the plants that had 1 week were my best producers. the only thing i find with a longer veg is the time it takes to start throwing out hairs. the plants i vegger for 5 weeks all had hairs in 4 days but the ones i only gave a week took over 2 weeks. the only time ive hit less than 8oz from a 600w is when i had to throw 5 plants away because they turned hermie and the plants i had left didnt have enought time to fill in the space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

DST said:


> you lot still snowed in? 2 snow flakes and the uk airprots grind to a halt...fukkin nobs! lol.


6am? ye shite the bed lad? or wake up at 4 with a bastard behind the eyes?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2013)

Morning all, finally a half decent showing from the snow, missus n lil un going mad lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 20, 2013)

Morning UK'rs, no snow here and hasnt been any 

Some pics of my purplewreck approx 7 weeks and 2-3 days 12/12. Didnt think I was goin to get any purple but at last its appeared lol......

View attachment 2487915View attachment 2487916View attachment 2487917View attachment 2487918


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck, I've got a psp sitting in a drawer the door that the games go into on the back is broken. Had i known you could have had that for the parts. If you need it for the rest of the parts just giz a shout man, i'll send you it


PSP replacement UMD door.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONY-PSP-2000-REPLACEMENT-UMD-DOOR-COVER-GLOSSY-BLACK-UK-SELLER-/251180575156?pt=UK_VG_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a7b8769b4


Parts for PSP's are cheap as chips, if you really can't be fucked with it then I'll take it off you but why not fix it and hack it?

I'm thinking about getting into PSP's seen as how cheap the parts are. Buy fucked ones from ebay, repair em, hack em, load an SD card with games and flog em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> droopy leaves and light as air pot, may be just needing food since i been feeding em all pure water. just trying to keep ther growth down so they dont get too triffid like,, gunna strip a few bottoms of the plants seehow that goes, get more light and whatno doing that, id ratehr have a 4 ounce main cola than 4 oz of buds all over the shop



.................................


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

DST said:


> you lot still snowed in? 2 snow flakes and the uk airprots grind to a halt...fukkin nobs! lol.


Lol over here it snowed for a few hours the other night and the two main roads i had to use to get home from work wer closed ffs, just as well them road closed signs are easy to fuck outta the way


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Well the late finishing 'Smelly Fingerez' is dry and in the jar......



It has a very hazey bud structure, big hollow calyx. It smells a bit peppery/musky to the nose but when you grind a bud open it's not quite 'lemon' but very, very citrusy, 

It has more depth to the stone than the purple one does and IMO is much more enjoyable, still very sativa in effect but more of a pronounced 'frazzle' after a while.

The purp pheno has the yield and the bag appeal, this one has a nicer smell and a more refined buzz but takes 12 weeks to finish, there's definitely a lot of potential in this cross and I for sure want to see what else it can pull from it's sleeve in the future.
I've a couple more beans left in the fridge for another run sometime but I've no doubt Don has plans for the purple stock.


5 of my 6 'two toke killer' beans have broken the surface ready for my triacontanol experiment.



Suppose I'd better wash the tent out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

WOOHOO!!
got 2 inch tall plants in me prop box!! fuking 2 out of 6 so far,.,, unfucking belieavable.

enough ofthe headbanging yorkie u cunt! its all about wat your comfortable with doing,. ALSO wers my cfl u cunt, usaid ud be bak AND ANDa my feeding chedule,, damn dude ur slipping

lemmi know wen the buds ready,, how much u reckon of them?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

That's class ic3, you potting them up today then?
@ Yorkie that smelly fingerz looks the shiz man, The fairy is bringing me a bit of 2toke this week can't fooking wait for it


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

@ICE if your gonna transplant them from soil to coco just leave the soil on them as long as your going to bigger pots, soil won't hurt them I had to do it before when I was doing my side by side and run out of soil and I didn't see any adverse effects I kept feeding the bio-bizz and they never missed a beat, if you do balls it up a little your going to add stress and probably stunt the shit out of them.
@TRICHOME if you want larger plants mate that's all good and well but you have to take into account the penetration of the light, anything over 4ft and your losing light penetration, a little lst and canopy management and you should be golden, if your still learning the basics you want to keep it as simple as possible mate and save yourself some headaches, remember to try and keep the light close to keep the node spacing tight and with a good veg you should be fine, something to think about is overcrowding will cut your yield down dramatically mate 4-5plants with 3-4 wks actual veg providing everything goes fine should really be more than enough, if you flip them at 2ft ish they will finish at about 4ft depending on the strain and that's plenty for a 600w hps.
I'll have a look to see what useful threads I'm subbed to and put the links up here for ya mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

@TRICHOME some reading material mate-

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That's class ic3, you potting them up today then?


il wait on all of em, they hadent done anything at 12am last night now ther a inch or so tall, buzzin! end of day il recheck, theyl beunder t4 6400k son enough



W Dragon said:


> @ICE if your gonna transplant them from soil to coco just leave the soil on them as long as your going to bigger pots, soil won't hurt them I had to do it before when I was doing my side by side and run out of soil and I didn't see any adverse effects I kept feeding the bio-bizz and they never missed a beat, if you do balls it up a little your going to add stress and probably stunt the shit out of them.


 been reading about this, a lot, and apratnly if im gentle and have tepid water to wash away the soil they should be fine, ive loads of veg time left anyhows so its no bother, i was thinking of leaving the soil round them and potting them in soil, and i can use my a and b with them in soil too so thats all good


anyone knoww er i can buy cheap pipe boxing to cover sum pipes in the bathroom?


----------



## cues (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice!
I got a couple of baby clones flowering and I've noticed they've slowed down lately. Pretty sure it's the drop in temps, particularly at lights off. I would put a space heater in but it's only a problem once a year.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

WTF someone has deffo been messing with my account half of my subbed threads have disappeared, the other day my inbox had been emptied aswell and then a couple of days later everything was back, wtf? I thought it may have had something to do with me not being on for a while and that maybe I had emptied it but now I'm thinking maybe not, all my informative threads have gone and just grow journals are left pretty much, fucked if I know.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Just buy some 5ml mdf for the boxing mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> WTF someone has deffo been messing with my account half of my subbed threads have disappeared, the other day my inbox had been emptied aswell and then a couple of days later everything was back, wtf? I thought it may have had something to do with me not being on for a while and that maybe I had emptied it but now I'm thinking maybe not, all my informative threads have gone and just grow journals are left pretty much, fucked if I know.


My inbox and subbed thread's done that 2 weeks ago too mate, fuck nose what happened but it all came back.Got me a bit para for a while. Maybe the site is being attacked again-I dunno


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Just buy some 5ml mdf for the boxing mate


Mdf not so great for bathrooms, if gets wet at all it will swell, 6mm ply would be the job


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> My inbox and subbed thread's done that 2 weeks ago too mate, fuck nose what happened but it all came back.Got me a bit para for a while. Maybe the site is being attacked again-I dunno


Yeah my inbox is back mate and most of my subbed threads are there aswell but there is loads missing, seems it's mainly my informative threads? fuck it I've read the lot of them but I did always like knowing that they were there if needed, oh well so said never mind lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mdf not so great for bathrooms, if gets wet at all it will swell, 6mm ply would be the job


I'd have thought plastic trunking may have been better for someone lacking diy skills, yeah ICE have a look at plastic trunking mate just cut to size and job done.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Sod's law mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOHOO!!
> got 2 inch tall plants in me prop box!! fuking 2 out of 6 so far,.,, unfucking belieavable.
> 
> enough ofthe headbanging yorkie u cunt! its all about wat your comfortable with doing,. ALSO wers my cfl u cunt, usaid ud be bak AND ANDa my feeding chedule,, damn dude ur slipping
> ...


1) I'll come through tomorrow with the bulb, mid lunch after I've scratched on I promise.

2) I'm banging my head because you're a pal, you practically live on my doorstep and I want to see you crop some good quality dank and get paid royal!
It's not about what's comfortable, it's about what's best for the plants. 
Best for the plants gets huge dank crops. Comfortable get's drought, starvation and shit yields!

3) I am but tell me, what is the point if your're just going to carry on regardless?
I gave you clones in soil airpot's for a reason, airpot's for the yield and soil for your benefit because you don't water often enough for healthy plants. Soil is more forgiving (I'm actually thinking of you ya cunt!).

I give you cuts in soil for a reason, I get you to buy 'BioBizz Grow' to use on those plants in soil, I get you to buy Epsom Salts and Calcium so you can do things properly, I intended to give you the salts you need for flowering AND make you a customised feeding regime so you don't even have to think about it just measure and pour when it tells you and ya come on here asking these cunts (no offence boys) if you can use canna A+B in soil!?!?!?

I am seriously fucking offended mate! You can take my advice and grow some dank crops and get paid proper GUARANTEED, or you can carry on winging it on what is comfortable and have your leaves fall off faster than a cancer victims hair.

Either way I don't give a shit what you do. They're your plant's and it's your time but don't ask me for advice and then fuck me off for presumption and speculation.


Re-pot a clone from soil to coco! Why, where the fuck is your head lad?



That bud is good to go mate, I haven't weighed it yet but there's probably 3-4oz.
Why, do you want some?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 20, 2013)

Some people just think they know better, there's little you can do to convince them otherwise.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

@PUKKA just seen ya pm in my inbox, I'll have a look in a little bit and get back to you mate, it's been a bit screwy and been blank for a while but seems to have gone back to normal now even got recent pm's in it from the last couple of days.

@YMAN you gonna right him out a how to guide to follow? deffo sounds like soil and bio-bizz is the way forward, doesn't get any simpler than that matey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Some people just think they know better, there's little you can do to convince them otherwise.


no mantz its not about me knowing better, lol i admit qwite to the latter, but i was menna have a feeding schedule and whatnot and i figured hes been busy so had to think about to do it on my own, but seems hes gunna pop round, il take any advice on board always, left to my own im gunna try new things to see how is best for my situation, DIV!

so you cummin round tomoz then yorkie yeh? ther stil in the airpots and whatnot havent touched em yet, trying to keep em small and away from the light, this soil buisness is confusing the fek outa me, cant see how ther can be water in a pot thats lighter than air, but i guess ther is 

and ive been doing so many things round teh hose recently,, ive just been not paying as much attention as i should,

if its dry yeh, il be able to pass sum on by all means if u want, gotta be dry tho u know wat the cunts round here are like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @YMAN you gonna right him out a how to guide to follow? deffo sounds like soil and bio-bizz is the way forward, doesn't get any simpler than that matey


I only need to write a schedule for flowering really, I use raw fertiliser salts at strategic stages with high N-P-K ratios.

It doesn't matter what base veg nute you use but Biobizz Grow is the cheapest organic and has the best N.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I only need to write a schedule for flowering really, I use raw fertiliser salts at strategic stages with high N-P-K ratios.
> 
> It doesn't matter what base veg nute you use but Biobizz Grow is the cheapest organic and has the best N.



I've seen you do your own thing mate when it comes to ferts and have spent a little time considering it myself but like you said bio-bizz is a good product and I've found if using grow,bloom and topmax with a little cal/mag here and there it's just too easy so haven't bothered changing up, I know there not the greatest of yields but I've pulled over 20oz a 600w in soil using nothing but the bio-bizz range in soil, I don't really buy into the whole boosters and 20 different products are needed to get good yields, and I've pulled over 20oz a light a few times in soil with bio-bizz.
Any chance of a little run down of the products your using mate? would be nice to have a look at what you're using as opposed to a 3 part ready mixed bottled nutes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> but i was menna have a feeding schedule and whatnot and i figured hes been busy so had to think about to do it on my own, left to my own im gunna try new things to see how is best for my situation, DIV!
> 
> so you cummin round tomoz then yorkie yeh? ther stil in the airpots and whatnot havent touched em yet, trying to keep em small and away from the light, this soil buisness is confusing the fek outa me, cant see how ther can be water in a pot thats lighter than air, but i guess ther is
> 
> ...


Feeding schedule in veg? Looks like I've some work to do then!........

Yes I'll come tomorrow, did you buy that 600w MH bulb for veg yet?

You've seen the quality of my gear, it goes out the door at 60-65%RH take it or leave it (not that they'd know what the fuck that means!). And to be honest I'd want it ALL to go at once, I don't want to be sat on the odd oz or two with me nipping at the edges.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Yo guys anyone got a link to pukka's grow thread, fucking thing has gone out of my subbed list, I'm going to be ordering some guakalong later to put through this coco grow and would like to see how he got on with his.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Any chance of a little run down of the products your using mate? would be nice to have a look at what you're using as opposed to a 3 part ready mixed bottled nutes.


'BioBizz BioGrow (4-3-6)' for veg and as a base.

'Epsom Salts' 100% pure, for magnesium.

'Canna Mono Calcium' for calcium.

'Canna Mono Trace' for trace element supplementation.

'Mono-Potassium Phosphate (0-52-34)' 100% pure for flower (stage and dose dependent).

'Potassium Sulphate (0-0-50)' 100% pure for flower (stage and dose dependent).

Next time I may quit the BioBizz Grow and buy seperate N and P for even more control.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'BioBizz BioGrow' for veg and as a base.
> 
> 'Epsom Salts' 100% pure, for magnesium.
> 
> ...


Fuckinghell mate fair do's that's an ingredient list, sounds like you deffo have it all covered, the thing that put me off the most was the concentration of the ferts and mixing them up without over doing it.
Did you find it took long to dial in the amounts you mix? I'd love to have control over all the elements that go into my feed and be able to tailor it to suit, I'm using canna A n B for the first time in canna coco pro and feel I'll have to add to it, seems I'm lacking a little potassium, I have a bottle of potash lieing around but am a little hesitant to use it gonna add a little cal/mag first and see how things go from there, the only thing I don't like about the A n B is changing up the amounts for tailoring them seems as if you don't have much control.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

So ppl this is a dog kush, I think that there is male parts starting to develop. Is it or am i tripping?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 20, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/418433-pukka-buds-coco-grow-journal.html



W Dragon said:


> Yo guys anyone got a link to pukka's grow thread, fucking thing has gone out of my subbed list, I'm going to be ordering some guakalong later to put through this coco grow and would like to see how he got on with his.


Don't know the whole story. Just seems like you were doing the opposite of what he said..



IC3M4L3 said:


> no mantz its not about me knowing better, lol i admit qwite to the latter, but i was menna have a feeding schedule and whatnot and i figured hes been busy so had to think about to do it on my own, but seems hes gunna pop round, il take any advice on board always, left to my own im gunna try new things to see how is best for my situation, DIV!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So ppl this is a dog kush, I think that there is male parts starting to develop. Is it or am i tripping?
> View attachment 2488048


Aye those be bollocks pal, reg seeds?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/418433-pukka-buds-coco-grow-journal.html
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the whole story. Just seems like you were doing the opposite of what he said..


nope havent done anyhting, and nothing was said, all i was thinking was the soil and coco thing 2 seprate mediums,gunna be kinda a hassle 2 res n what not


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So ppl this is a dog kush, I think that there is male parts starting to develop. Is it or am i tripping?
> View attachment 2488048


Still looks a little early to be sure mate but I'd keep a close eye on it, I haven't had to deal with many males so am no expert and always left the ones I had long enough to be sure before chucking them, if it were me I'd move it to the front of the pack and just keep checking it daily, when I had reg seeds I left the males until the pollen sacks started grouping to be sure, no point in tripping out about it you have time before you have to panic but if you have more I'd keep a close on eye on all of them.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

cheers mantz, got something to read for an hour now much appreciated mate.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 20, 2013)

S1's probably.. Dog Known to herm. Can pick them off shouldn't come back.
doing dog at the moment need to get some DM reverse. Prevention better than cure.




The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye those be bollocks pal, reg seeds?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye those be bollocks pal, reg seeds?


Nah mate it's the bx1's from BB, I was told the dog is bad for throwing pollen sacks, It's ment to dissapear when cloned? I'm not to fussed to be honest as i want to X it with psychosis tbh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

oh yorkie dont need the cfl,, pal just dropped t4 in


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @TRICHOME some reading material mate-
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


 im gonna use this,well try anyway lol,i was gonna top twice and lolly pop,but if he could get 7.5 oz from a 28" plant then i should hopefully get 2oz from each give or take a little,meaning id reached my 6oz target and more,i hate popcorn buds anyway and dont like hash,thans for the link and advice it been so usefull


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Did you find it took long to dial in the amounts you mix?


To be honest mate, no.

I feed for maintenance according to what the plants look like in veg, 1-2ml of veg nutes per 10L every other water and if the leaves start to claw then don't feed again until they soften up. If the plant shows extra cal/mag needs then feed it accordingly.

When it comes to the big flower nutes I took my base dose from copying the MOAB recipe (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mad-Farmer-MOTHER-OF-ALL-BLOOMS-100g-250g-1000g-1kg-MOAB-Flower-Bloom-Enhancer-/251050551212) which recommends 1tsp per 10L of water and went from there.

You would actually be very surprised at how high an EC dose of pure salts you can give a cannabis plant without detrimental effects, I only just singed the 'big purple' with 1tbs of Mono Potassium and 2tbs of Potash Sulph in the same 10L of water after I fucked up one day. 
Nearly 10 times the recommended dose with an EC of 7.0 and she took it on the chin, flash burned about 10 fan leaves but that was all.


As a basic recommendation I would say get a 500g tub of Potassium Sulphate from ebay for around 10 quid and use 1tsp per 10L.

For an 8 weeker once as soon as first pistils show (around week 2 of 12/12), once in week 3 and then once in week 5. Possibly once again in week 7 but that depends on pheno and tolerance.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Nah mate it's the bx1's from BB, I was told the dog is bad for throwing pollen sacks, It's ment to dissapear when cloned? I'm not to fussed to be honest as i want to X it with psychosis tbh.


A female throwing naners in flower is one thing but that photo looks a straight fella mate, male pre-flower's at the nodes.

Flip it 12/12 under a little CFL on it's own and see what happens.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yorkie dont need the cfl,, pal just dropped t4 in


No worrys.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

if anyone wants to sell their weed at top dollar open a topix account(type in topix valium) and sell on there as the people on there need a good seller as everyone seems to get scammed all the time you will get £10 a g,£30 an 8th,the only problem is all the post office trips,but say you only accept ukash as payment as thats not traceable and get ip differ so you cannot be traced,alternativly get on the black market reloaded,you will have to download the tor browser so you will be untraceable,but on there you can ask for similer prices,some are selling for £300 an oz,but thats for proper dank weed from dispensaries in usa,but there is a canadian dispensary on there selling for £160 an oz high grade stuff,you get choice of strains etc,if anyone would like the link to black market reloaded just give me pm and i'll get back to you.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2013)

hello scumbags how the devil r ya all


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2013)

wots the ph range in soil again? gunna go but more careful i think next run


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A female throwing naners in flower is one thing but that photo looks a straight fella mate, male pre-flower's at the nodes.
> 
> Flip it 12/12 under a little CFL on it's own and see what happens.


I'll take another pic when im home again, it's got very little pistils starting to show at the top node where I topped it. It's been on 12/12fs since December 10th. If it turns out a straight male then I'll dust a few buds on the psycho and just work with the reg pips from it then. Should I quarantine now? How long do you reckon it will be until they have use able pollen?
@ mad dog, 6.0 to 6.5


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2013)

cool yeah bio bizz drops ph massively haha oooppps oh well live and learn i say


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> if anyone wants to sell their weed at top dollar open a topix account(type in topix valium) and sell on there as the people on there need a good seller as everyone seems to get scammed all the time you will get £10 a g,£30 an 8th,the only problem is all the post office trips,but say you only accept ukash as payment as thats not traceable and get ip differ so you cannot be traced,alternativly get on the black market reloaded,you will have to download the tor browser so you will be untraceable,but on there you can ask for similer prices,some are selling for £300 an oz,but thats for proper dank weed from dispensaries in usa,but there is a canadian dispensary on there selling for £160 an oz high grade stuff,you get choice of strains etc,if anyone would like the link to black market reloaded just give me pm and i'll get back to you.


Old news mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

mad dog bark said:


> wots the ph range in soil again? gunna go but more careful i think next run


6.5.

6.6 if you start to get purple lines down your stem.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Should I quarantine now? How long do you reckon it will be until they have use able pollen?


Yes quarantine now.

As soon as the pollen sacks start to open, they'll swell and start to pop dropping pollen.

You should wait until the sacks are almost popping and nip them off before hand and harvest the pollen manually.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 20, 2013)

am pissed of with purple on my plants mate- the sign of bad things to start for me_ my bc went purple amd then didnt do alot after 
the red mist of pukkas smelt so so so good_ shame i didnt care for it as i should off-


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

So am I wrong aiming for between 6.0-6.5 yorkie? I usually just leave it if I get the ph between those figure's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Anybody played that new 'Need for speed most wanted'?

About to burn it to disk.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody played that new 'Need for speed most wanted'?
> 
> About to burn it to disk.


Got my son it for xmas on the ps3. It fucking rocks mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So am I wrong aiming for between 6.0-6.5 yorkie? I usually just leave it if I get the ph between those figure's



Bang on 6.5 for soil and 5.8 for hydro, 1 point either way and and it affects nute uptake.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Got my son it for xmas on the ps3. It fucking rocks mate


I'm a massive fan of the first one, the best NFS by far.

Waiting on 'Hitman Absolution' and 'Black Ops 2' to finish downloading and I think I'll nick 'MOH Warfighter' and 'Far Cry 3' later.

Shit I love being a PC gamer!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

mad dog bark said:


> am pissed of with purple on my plants mate- the sign of bad things to start for me_ my bc went purple amd then didnt do alot after
> the red mist of pukkas smelt so so so good_ shame i didnt care for it as i should off-


I have to admit it throws out the deficiency radar when things start changing colour, easy chucks you off course.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

I've never been a fan of pc gaming tbh. Xbox or ps3 all day long, more of an xbox man tho. That's why im not a fan of the psp either. Ic3 says the psp I have is an older generation one to what you've got


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Cheers for the advice YMAN, I might pick some up if I decide to stick with coco but truth be told so far I prefer soil and will more than likely stick with bio-bizz as it's what I know.
I just ordered a bottle of guanokalong 2-2-0.5 to give a go and see if there's any difference, also already got a bottle of gh ripen and the bio-bizz products so should be fine with plenty of choice.

With regards to the ph question in soil I vary mine up and down a couple of points each watering 
View attachment 2488077


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I've never been a fan of pc gaming tbh. Xbox or ps3 all day long, more of an xbox man tho. That's why im not a fan of the psp either. Ic3 says the psp I have is an older generation one to what you've got


Well the only real difference is my black box is a damn site bigger than your black box, 2 player split screen is not an option (except for Ridge Racer Unbounded) and some FPS games won't let me use a pad (but not many).

I use an xbox 360 pad just like you, it's Microsoft and plugs straight in to the USB.

I would only really get a console to chip and for some (very limited) exclusives but it wouldn't get as much face time as the PC because it just doesn't compete.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Old news mate


them sites are new to me lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Yh totally agree with you man. I must admit I never knew you can play a pc with an xbox controller. The reason im not really into pc gaming is solely cos of the keyboard. Now you've said that I may just give it a bash


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> them sites are new to me lol


Fair enough mate. Didn't mean for that post to come across the way it did lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh totally agree with you man. I must admit I never knew you can play a pc with an xbox controller. The reason im not really into pc gaming is solely cos of the keyboard. Now you've said that I may just give it a bash


Games are free as well, I've got more games than I know what to do with. 

I very rarely finish one all the way through.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> im gonna use this,well try anyway lol,i was gonna top twice and lolly pop,but if he could get 7.5 oz from a 28" plant then i should hopefully get 2oz from each give or take a little,meaning id reached my 6oz target and more,i hate popcorn buds anyway and dont like hash,thans for the link and advice it been so usefull


No worries mate a little training and keeping them healthy goes along way, you should smash your 6oz target with ease with bud to spare.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Games are free as well, I've got more games than I know what to do with.
> 
> I very rarely finish one all the way through.


I'm the type of person that MUST play a game until I complete it. I do get frustrated with myself because of it lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Cheers for the advice YMAN, I might pick some up if I decide to stick with coco but truth be told so far I prefer soil and will more than likely stick with bio-bizz as it's what I know.
> I just ordered a bottle of guanokalong 2-2-0.5 to give a go and see if there's any difference, also already got a bottle of gh ripen and the bio-bizz products so should be fine with plenty of choice.
> 
> With regards to the ph question in soil I vary mine up and down a couple of points each watering
> View attachment 2488077


why do you prefer soil?,i have canna pro coco,(i think thats what its called lol ),i was gonna do a soil grow as ive done soil b4 but my m8 has grown loads b4 said coco was better and the weed tastes better??,the only thing that baffles me is when to start feeds coz there are no nutes in coco(i think),and with soil there obviously are nutes in soil to start your plants off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3 have you got an external hard drive I can borrow for a couple of days?

I've not got tinternet on that mobo yet so I've been downloading games on the laptop.....

'Hitman' is 14gb and 'Black Ops 2' is 15gb, fucked if I can transfer em from lappy to big rig.

I'm just seeing if compressing NFS with 7zip will shave 0.5gb off so that it will fit on a disk to transfer.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> why do you prefer soil?,i have canna pro coco,(i think thats what its called lol ),i was gonna do a soil grow as ive done soil b4 but my m8 has grown loads b4 said coco was better and the weed tastes better??,the only thing that baffles me is when to start feeds coz there are no nutes in coco(i think),and with soil there obviously are nutes in soil to start your plants off.


Honestly mate it's just because that's what I know and feel comfortable with, if things don't look 100% in soil I find it easy to sort but with coco I find myself second guessing my decisions alot even though there's nothing to worry about and in soil with the bio-bizz range it really couldn't be easier, I find that it's the otherway around with flavour I haven't had anything grown in coco that compares to soil and organics, I ran a side by side a couple of years back 2x600w hps coco under one light and soil under the other, the only differences were the coco gave me a few grams more but the soil produced better taste.
With when to feed I started straight away at a couple of mil of A n B per 5ltrs and they seemed happy with it but I have to be honest I think everything I have grown in soil just looks that little bit happier and it's so easy, water a couple of times a week and leave them to it.
personal preference I reckon mate as everybody you ask will have a different opinion on what's easier for them I just love soil both bio-bizz all ix and plagron light mix both have given me great yields and top quality product for minimal efforts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm the type of person that MUST play a game until I complete it. I do get frustrated with myself because of it lol


If a game is good enough for me to sit through it I'll get round to finishing it regardless how log it takes, the last time I finished a game was 'Arkham City'.

My collection of originals speaks volumes (and a few of those are copy's).....



.......I haven't paid for a game in fucking ages!


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 20, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Morning UK'rs, no snow here and hasnt been any
> 
> Some pics of my purplewreck approx 7 weeks and 2-3 days 12/12. Didnt think I was goin to get any purple but at last its appeared lol......
> 
> View attachment 2487915View attachment 2487916View attachment 2487917View attachment 2487918



Nice looking buds brother!


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Honestly mate it's just because that's what I know and feel comfortable with, if things don't look 100% in soil I find it easy to sort but with coco I find myself second guessing my decisions alot even though there's nothing to worry about and in soil with the bio-bizz range it really couldn't be easier, I find that it's the otherway around with flavour I haven't had anything grown in coco that compares to soil and organics, I ran a side by side a couple of years back 2x600w hps coco under one light and soil under the other, the only differences were the coco gave me a few grams more but the soil produced better taste.
> With when to feed I started straight away at a couple of mil of A n B per 5ltrs and they seemed happy with it but I have to be honest I think everything I have grown in soil just looks that little bit happier and it's so easy, water a couple of times a week and leave them to it.
> personal preference I reckon mate as everybody you ask will have a different opinion on what's easier for them I just love soil both bio-bizz all ix and plagron light mix both have given me great yields and top quality product for minimal efforts.


 it seems every piece of advice i got from my knowitall friend was wrong lol,i wanted to grow in soil he said coco,so i listened coz hes grown loads,i was gonna use my massive loft,he said no coz of heatsource etc so again i listened and even the lighting i was gonna buy cooltube but he said parabolic was better coz it spreads the light better,i cant wait till i see him next lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> it seems every piece of advice i got from my knowitall friend was wrong lol,i wanted to grow in soil he said coco,so i listened coz hes grown loads,i was gonna use my massive loft,he said no coz of heatsource etc so again i listened and even the lighting i was gonna buy cooltube but he said parabolic was better coz it spreads the light better,i cant wait till i see him next lol



Every grow project should be set up subjective to that environment, parabolic's for example wouldn't be a wise choice when working in a tent as apposed to large bare rooms.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> it seems every piece of advice i got from my knowitall friend was wrong lol,i wanted to grow in soil he said coco,so i listened coz hes grown loads,i was gonna use my massive loft,he said no coz of heatsource etc so again i listened and even the lighting i was gonna buy cooltube but he said parabolic was better coz it spreads the light better,i cant wait till i see him next lol


He's probably just telling you that because he believes it mate, the problem is that what works for one person won't necessarily work for the other, I stand by my statement that soil will taste better than coco in a side by side but he may have grew in soil with something he didn't like the taste of then went coco with another strain that he prefered and made his decision based on that, everybody has different opinions and sometimes you have to weigh up the options and just decide to go with what you think is best for you and your situation, YMAN nails it above when he said each grow should be planned accordingly and not just copied from the next guy.
Don't worry though mate you will be fine and luckily it's not the summer so that parabolic shouldn't cause you too many headaches if any if it were the summer though I would be saying otherwise, I use power plant air cooled hoods and love them but started out with a euro wing and upgraded as I went, you will be doing the same soon enough mate and making your own decisions like the majority of us here do just got to get a little trial and error in first, eitherway though mate don't worry you'll be fine and it only gets easier as you go along, also you have all of us here for help if you need it.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> it seems every piece of advice i got from my knowitall friend was wrong lol,i wanted to grow in soil he said coco,so i listened coz hes grown loads,i was gonna use my massive loft,he said no coz of heatsource etc so again i listened and even the lighting i was gonna buy cooltube but he said parabolic was better coz it spreads the light better,i cant wait till i see him next lol


Thing is dude from what I can gather everyone has their own way of dealing with growing. You will ask someone one thing and then get told the "definitive" answer by some other cat. I'm sure you will still get on fine with your parabolic reflector  As far as what your growing in you either you want to go the soil route or hydro. It isn't iron law but soil = less bud but a nicer taste etc and hydro if you want a bigger yield. Take your pick man! People told me not to grow hydro for my first grow because I would fuck it up. How wrong they were.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 have you got an external hard drive I can borrow for a couple of days?
> 
> I've not got tinternet on that mobo yet so I've been downloading games on the laptop.....
> 
> ...


umm il have to take a look, i may have a 500 u can borrow its in pc but i got a caddy, but il need it bak,

use kjb archiver for compression much better get 1gb down to like 10mb or sum shit, or use rar and select multi part


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> He's probably just telling you that because he believes it mate, the problem is that what works for one person won't necessarily work for the other, I stand by my statement that soil will taste better than coco in a side by side but he may have grew in soil with something he didn't like the taste of then went coco with another strain that he prefered and made his decision based on that, everybody has different opinions and sometimes you have to weigh up the options and just decide to go with what you think is best for you and your situation, YMAN nails it above when he said each grow should be planned accordingly and not just copied from the next guy.
> Don't worry though mate you will be fine and luckily it's not the summer so that parabolic shouldn't cause you too many headaches if any if it were the summer though I would be saying otherwise, I use power plant air cooled hoods and love them but started out with a euro wing and upgraded as I went, you will be doing the same soon enough mate and making your own decisions like the majority of us here do just got to get a little trial and error in first, eitherway though mate don't worry you'll be fine and it only gets easier as you go along, also you have all of us here for help if you need it.


 your right coz my friend was just telling what he thought was best for him,if i researched more i would of used my loft and used 2 600w cooltubes as the space is soo big and i could of grow my 6 to be massive and not worried about space,i suppose my cupboard is massive for what it is,some people grow in much smaller and are happy with the result,this grow for me is my first serious grow,ive also got about 20 bag seeds(cheese,diesel,and other high grade weed)but i bought fems as an easy option lol,but if some of my fems dont make the 1st week or two then i may have to germ them also


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> He's probably just telling you that because he believes it mate, the problem is that what works for one person won't necessarily work for the other, I stand by my statement that soil will taste better than coco in a side by side but he may have grew in soil with something he didn't like the taste of then went coco with another strain that he prefered and made his decision based on that, everybody has different opinions and sometimes you have to weigh up the options and just decide to go with what you think is best for you and your situation, YMAN nails it above when he said each grow should be planned accordingly and not just copied from the next guy.
> Don't worry though mate you will be fine and luckily it's not the summer so that parabolic shouldn't cause you too many headaches if any if it were the summer though I would be saying otherwise, I use power plant air cooled hoods and love them but started out with a euro wing and upgraded as I went, you will be doing the same soon enough mate and making your own decisions like the majority of us here do just got to get a little trial and error in first, eitherway though mate don't worry you'll be fine and it only gets easier as you go along, also you have all of us here for help if you need it.


I feel the same, soil and organic for taste. The only time i didn't like the taste of sol grown weed was when i used blood/bone meal mix. Still dunno why but that was the only thing that was new to the grow, the smoke left a metallic taste in the back of my throat. Needless to say the box of meal got chucked lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Thing is dude from what I can gather everyone has their own way of dealing with growing. You will ask someone one thing and then get told the "definitive" answer by some other cat. I'm sure you will still get on fine with your parabolic reflector  As far as what your growing in you either you want to go the soil route or hydro. It isn't iron law but soil = less bud but a nicer taste etc and hydro if you want a bigger yield. Take your pick man! People told me not to grow hydro for my first grow because I would fuck it up. How wrong they were.


i dont mind how i grow aslong as it stops me paying £10 a g lol,back when i started smokin weed it was only £120-£140 an oz!,now some dealers sell for £300 oz,which to me is a rip off,ive payed £200 recently and that was considered a bargain,and it was in 2days market,i aint growing to make money though i just want to grow every year or maybe every 6 months,im sure you could leave dry weed in a cure jar for a year without it degrading too much,but then im not too sure on that so i may have to grow every 6 months instead


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

There are folks that have cured their weed in jars for years mate so you'll be cool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

exaktly myt thought dragon,, what works for the enxt man wont work for his pal,, its what your comfortable with,, but lol on the recomendation for a parabolic,,may as well just hang your bulb and do vert


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Yh i was under the impression that parabolic's are good for light spread but they waste a lot of light as they don't direct the light downwards well at all


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> your right coz my friend was just telling what he thought was best for him,if i researched more i would of used my loft and used 2 600w cooltubes as the space is soo big and i could of grow my 6 to be massive and not worried about space,i suppose my cupboard is massive for what it is,some people grow in much smaller and are happy with the result,this grow for me is my first serious grow,ive also got about 20 bag seeds(cheese,diesel,and other high grade weed)but i bought fems as an easy option lol,but if some of my fems dont make the 1st week or two then i may have to germ them also


That's it mate he probably thought he was doing you a favour giving you directions and at the end of the day he hasn't steered you in the wrong direction but could have helped a little better if he were to look at where you were planning to grow mate, eitherway though a parabolic will probably come in handy down the line when you grow in your attic during the colder times of the year, if you have to raise temps slightly it's always nice to have the option to add more light rather than a heater that will probably cost more to run than the light, the seeds you have are probably worth a run aslong as the product they came from was half decent, if your unsure of them though I'd veg them up take a cut and run the cutting just to be safe rather than risking a large chunk of your grow, after this grow I'm thinking of downsizing and just running a load of clones on a perpetual under a single light and mix up some strains, at the mo when the lights are on in the evening I have to have my spare bedroom door open and you can hear it at the front door so thinking maybe time to down size and do away with the parra altogether, another setup change on the horizon lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I feel the same, soil and organic for taste. The only time i didn't like the taste of sol grown weed was when i used blood/bone meal mix. Still dunno why but that was the only thing that was new to the grow, the smoke left a metallic taste in the back of my throat. Needless to say the box of meal got chucked lol


Live and learn mate sadly experimenting for yourself is the only way to be 100% sure, bio-bizz is cheap and worth a look mate cheap,easy and a great taste from it, when I first started I wasn't computer savvy quit the opposite to tell you the truth and I planned on growing with nothing but pellets but luckily stumbled across this forum whilst doing some homework and am glad I did, newuser pointed me in the right direction with bio-bizz and I never looked back, I've experimented a little with coco and some different nutes but will more than likely go back to soil and bio-bizz I just haven't found anything that compares yet, experimenting with canna coco pro and canna A n B at the mo so should see if it's worth it in about 8wks as I'm a week into flower at the mo.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> exaktly myt thought dragon,, what works for the enxt man wont work for his pal,, its what your comfortable with,, but lol on the recomendation for a parabolic,,may as well just hang your bulb and do vert


That's generally how it goes mate we all find our own way in the end, I would like it if I were in your shoes though to have someone help me out to get started on the right path, get the basics of watering/feeding down and then ya can move on from there. I would advise anybody though to get the basics down before experimenting too much as it will probably end up getting too confusing trying too much too soon, once you got the basics locked down and can keep them healthy it takes half the worry away with experimenting as you'll know what to do if they start looking unhappy and know what to go back to so you don't have to worry about putting your grow at risk.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> That's generally how it goes mate we all find our own way in the end, I would like it if I were in your shoes though to have someone help me out to get started on the right path, get the basics of watering/feeding down and then ya can move on from there. I would advise anybody though to get the basics down before experimenting too much as it will probably end up getting too confusing trying too much too soon, once you got the basics locked down and can keep them healthy it takes half the worry away with experimenting as you'll know what to do if they start looking unhappy and know what to go back to so you don't have to worry about putting your grow at risk.


ive got it down m8, im just trying new things, even got sum beans to grow in them root riot thingies, SUCCESS last time i started with 32 ended up with 2 so this is a propper touch!! well happy


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

I use biobizz nutes drags, I only use grow,bloom and top max tho, i also use all mix soil. I really don't know why i decided to use the blood/bone meal. I stupidly thought i could stop using grow if i mixed the meal with the soil. Lesson well and truly learned lmao. I really like the ease of use with with biobizz and the fact that u don't need loads of it and its hard to burn your bitches with it. Though i do fancy giving canna a shot, but man they are expensive


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I use biobizz nutes drags, I only use grow,bloom and top max tho, i also use all mix soil. I really don't know why i decided to use the blood/bone meal. I stupidly thought i could stop using grow if i mixed the meal with the soil. Lesson well and truly learned lmao. I really like the ease of use with with biobizz and the fact that u don't need loads of it and its hard to burn your bitches with it. Though i do fancy giving canna a shot, but man they are expensive


na A and B are only 15 qwid for the pair,,


----------



## tibilicus (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry to divert to the original topic but whats everyone now paying for weed nowdays?
I pay £20 for around 1.8 - 2 Gs of nice bud. Still i think I'm getting slightly ripped off!!! 
Anyways i have wised up and now have my own grow, please check it out and advise!


----------



## davesmith (Jan 20, 2013)

tibilicus said:


> Sorry to divert to the original topic but whats everyone now paying for weed nowdays?
> I pay £20 for around 1.8 - 2 Gs of nice bud. Still i think I'm getting slightly ripped off!!!
> Anyways i have wised up and now have my own grow, please check it out and advise!


The prices have def gone up. most of the kids round me do 0.8 - 1g for a tenner, its not unusual. I pay 25 for an eighth though and fell a bit skanked paying any more


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

25 for a eigth and your paying 10er a 0.8? u mean they say ther eighths but infact ther lik 2.5


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought the same thing ic3 lololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks canny tasty that yorkie. I've just put mine into flower, and another 3 into coco yesterday. Really looking forward to seeing what else comes out. Probably cross it back to the smelly cherry and the kush used in the dog. 

The frost on the 2toke I've just taken is cracking.


----------



## davesmith (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 25 for a eigth and your paying 10er a 0.8? u mean they say ther eighths but infact ther lik 2.5


 no i mean MOST people (the younger lot) are selling 10 quid a g but i get it 3.5 for 25 because you can still get it cheaper if you know the right person


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

WOOHOO, dropped my light and started the plants on half strength AnB,,
checked me littlens under the blue spec and looks like im nrly ther for 100% germination!! 5 out of 6 are standing up now, 2 are like cm tall the others bowt a inch, just shedding ther shell,,,
il sya it again WOOHOO!! we all know my bean track record but i got it sussed now thanx to u guys (not the strangers) 

put a sock over a small platpot with bottom cut out for my inlet hole, no more beam of light across the bedroom

so don u thik im pretty safe with that room,? once the bedrooms done to be a kiddies room youl never tell,?? but i did it so i would think that,, and taking the rvk apart and greasing it up as really quetined it down
??



davesmith said:


> no i mean MOST people (the younger lot) are selling 10 quid a g but i get it 3.5 for 25 because you can still get it cheaper if you know the right person


 yeh the kids round here say u wanna buy a 15 qwid eigth,, its only 1.5 i say no u meen a teenth then they go nuts NO its a eigth

but these same kids are paying 2+ for ther ounces


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

the latest round here now is 1,4g for 25 quid or 2.8 for 50 lol. so that means now most of the guys selling at 3g for 50 who wer considerd tight arsed cunts are now pretty cheap lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a tenner for a proper 1.0g or £35 for a 3.5g eighth, then it goes to £60 for 7g, £110 for a half O and £200-£220 per oz. But its hard to find someone who will sell more than an eighth at a time it's usually grams all the way


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> the latest round here now is 1,4g for 25 quid or 2.8 for 50 lol. so that means now most of the guys selling at 3g for 50 who wer considerd tight arsed cunts are now pretty cheap lol


 hopefully that will make more people grow there own,coz if no-one buys they will have to knock there prices down,i though £30 an 8th was expensive and thats what kicked me up the arse to start growing properly,if the pricing keeps going up though ill have to give up work and grow full time lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> It's a tenner for a proper 1.0g or £35 for a 3.5g eighth, then it goes to £60 for 7g, £110 for a half O and £200-£220 per oz. But its hard to find someone who will sell more than an eighth at a time it's usually grams all the way


prices are always dearer here but aye nobody wants to part with anything but small bags, can rarely ever even get a quarter and if u do expext to pay a ton for it. theres guys at the minute selling q's of thai weed for 60 quid. i dont buy fuckall anymore, and if i run dry ill buy a bit of soapbar, fuck payin them prices


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Ic3, what's the best site for getting uk made films? i always have trouble getting them. I'm trying to get the film-the wee man. Also have you found a decent torrent for gangster squad? Tpb only have a shite cam thats been filmed on a mobile fone lol or one that has a comment saying it's fake


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hopefully that will make more people grow there own,coz if no-one buys they will have to knock there prices down,i though £30 an 8th was expensive and thats what kicked me up the arse to start growing properly,if the pricing keeps going up though ill have to give up work and grow full time lol.


prices been like that here for a while now, years ago was a lot cheaper but once they went up they stayed up, it its good enough gear people will pay 50 for 3g all day long.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> prices are always dearer here but aye nobody wants to part with anything but small bags, can rarely ever even get a quarter and if u do expext to pay a ton for it. theres guys at the minute selling q's of thai weed for 60 quid. i dont buy fuckall anymore, and if i run dry ill buy a bit of soapbar, fuck payin them prices


Aye there's that "thai stick" here too but it's more seeds and stems than there is bud lol. I've been smoking soapbar for about a month now cos there's nothing floating around really. Saying that i got a couple of gram last weekend of this stuff that was ok, it had a spicy smell to it,compaired to that thai shite it was ok,but like you say fuck buying g's all the time


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye there's that "thai stick" here too but it's more seeds and stems than there is bud lol. I've been smoking soapbar for about a month now cos there's nothing floating around really. Saying that i got a couple of gram last weekend of this stuff that was ok, it had a spicy smell to it,compaired to that thai shite it was ok,but like you say fuck buying g's all the time


I got a bot of soap today cos finally ran outta weed. Didn't do too bad. Helped set a small grow up for a guy and also lent him a bit and he chopped yesterday so only have to wait a week on hopefully two o's of bud, should keep me goin till mine are done, so bit of soap for a week will have to do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah IC3 that rooms well stealthy. Couldn't tell it's there at all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah IC3 that rooms well stealthy. Couldn't tell it's there at all.


All his work and nearly killing his plants was worth it then


----------



## mousebuddha (Jan 20, 2013)

do mine up near Newcastle for 180 oz. Associate of mine had 10oz before christmas . Was mint gear as well but he had to sit on it for a month . just got shot


----------



## tibilicus (Jan 20, 2013)

Christ 1.4 for a tenner, i thought i was getting rinsed at £10 for a g. The prices are insane really, considering how cheap it is to grow/produce. Killler money for dealers, its not right!


----------



## tibilicus (Jan 20, 2013)

Aye to that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

1.4 for a tenner? shit werd u live im moovin"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah IC3 that rooms well stealthy. Couldn't tell it's there at all.


 thanx man



Mastergrow said:


> All his work and nearly killing his plants was worth it then


yup! and i even GOT SEED TO GROW!! fucking amazing shit going on 

OH AND NOBODY CLIK THAT LINK OF THAT STRAGER ITS a SHRUNK URL PAY PER CLIK PROLLY TO SUM VIRUS SHITE


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1.4 for a tenner? shit werd u live im moovin"


that aint bad but still wouldnt be payin it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if yorkies goina help u m8 then just do as he says and learn from that instead of fucking about with shit


----------



## nothin but bud (Jan 20, 2013)

I have 8 seeds germinating at the moment in root riot blocks but should i then put the bocks into canna grow or a soil as i have been told mixing equal quantities of compost or peat, vermiculite and pearlite also works well any ideas on what would be best i'm only growing a few lowryders, fruit spirit and a cheese spin off but i do want to try and make the best out of them as i can get even to the point of trying a bit of supercropping just to see how i get on with it and how the plants take to it.
Any help, advise or pointers will be greatly recieved.
Happy growing


----------



## unlucky (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) I'll come through tomorrow with the bulb, mid lunch after I've scratched on I promise.
> 
> 2) I'm banging my head because you're a pal, you practically live on my doorstep and I want to see you crop some good quality dank and get paid royal!
> It's not about what's comfortable, it's about what's best for the plants.
> ...


&#8203;at last you fecking knob


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anybody here use seedling feeds like canna start or formulex or whatever it's called. If so what week do you kick in with it?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

That's me snowed off.....wakey bakey time


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Still no snow here, seems to b everywhere but here


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

We had a load other day that's been hangin about then a load come down last night......off sledging inabit lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lucky bastard,dyin to take wee man out...

Jst heard it snowin a few towns away so thats really sickenin lol


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Hows the scammers and rippers of the UK today then?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Said on news we got it all day too... yeh the oldest lad can't wait was buzzing this morn when school txt lol


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Had to laugh at The Netherlands. Poor kids in the park had to spend most of the day piling up snow to build a pathetic little snow hill so they could zoom (perhaps not the operative word) down it on the sledges....all of 2 metres, lmfao.


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 21, 2013)

haha funny stuff, i got a 30 ft hill in my back garden and 7 inches of snow, so GG!

Zoots and snowballs ftw


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone know of where i can get some in London. I just moved up from Devon, and im looking for some around Oxford circus.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

There's no snow here either on the east coast. Meant to be on it's way though, can't wait to go sledging either


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

tropicalstorm said:


> Anyone know of where i can get some in London. I just moved up from Devon, and im looking for some around Oxford circus.


Yeah OK then mate...I'll just get the number for you,will I?.....my arse


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> There's no snow here either on the east coast. Meant to be on it's way though, can't wait to go sledging either


If that was in refrence to what i said, i was talking about weed!


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yeah OK then mate...I'll just get the number for you,will I?.....my arse


No need to get arsey about it. i am just new to the city and want to smoke,is that considered a crime on this forum?


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

good mornin uk, take my snow im snowed in


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

No it's not considered a crime, but you can't honesty expect someone to say "yeah sure man I'll hook u up" c'mon man. You've more chance getting some if you go ask some of the big issue sellers in that area tbh


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

I dont see why not, i mean i get the fact that its ilegal and all, but you all seem to talk about it, share pictures and videos etc. So why not let someone know where they can buy it from?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Cos no one will risk their anonymity.


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

so what would it take for you to trust me enough to help me out?


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

tropicalstorm said:


> I dont see why not, i mean i get the fact that its ilegal and all, but you all seem to talk about it, share pictures and videos etc. So why not let someone know where they can buy it from?


i uphold the common law, the legal game is a joke ill let you play it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

tropicalstorm said:


> so what would it take for you to trust me enough to help me out?


Youd be quicker gettin urself a few seeds, pots and a light than waitin on a bit of weed from here lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

we are not dealers we are "420 growers" advice yes - score no


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Even if I could I wouldn't , no offence but you could be anyone mate. Don't take it personally I wouldn't help anyone on here(with exception of a few,they know who they are). Ask big issue sellers they always know where to score stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

Silkroad


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> i uphold the common law, the legal game is a joke ill let you play it


I sont really understand what your saying. and i didn't start posting to get in to an argument about anything.
i just want to get blazed out of my minde and play in the snow!
The worst thing is i can smell it quite allot around. So there must be a way for you to help me out and
retain your anonymity?


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

tropicalstorm said:


> I sont really understand what your saying. and i didn't start posting to get in to an argument about anything.
> i just want to get blazed out of my minde and play in the snow!
> The worst thing is i can smell it quite allot around. So there must be a way for you to help me out and
> retain your anonymity?


 dude no. im nt arguing just saying  find 'delvitonia' and il sort you an oz


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

tropicalstorm said:


> I sont really understand what your saying. and i didn't start posting to get in to an argument about anything.
> i just want to get blazed out of my minde and play in the snow!
> The worst thing is i can smell it quite allot around. So there must be a way for you to help me out and
> retain your anonymity?


if u can smell it ur half way there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

Christ are you mute? If your close enough to smell it, go n make some friends


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Things are gettin a bit bushy in there, just as well I left the middle pot out. Goina start a bit of trimming the bottoms in a few days, just goina take a little off, never done it before so don't wanna go hacking off loads, just trim a bit off this time and see how it goes, oh aye, 1 week in 12/12


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2489438
> Things are gettin a bit bushy in there, just as well I left the middle pot out. Goina start a bit of trimming the bottoms in a few days, just goina take a little off, never done it before so don't wanna go hacking off loads, just trim a bit off this time and see how it goes, oh aye, 1 week in 12/12


looking sweet bud  mine are just over halfway through 12/12 day 30..........................................




............................cant wait to get a 600 n join the club ​


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking good there delvite, those buds are huge for only 30 days in


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Walk around Dalston Kingsland and you'll be able to randomly spit and hit a rasta dealer.

This is a grow site, you really need to be growing to be able to share or reap rewards from others.....you will find someone on here to give you stuff, but you will annoy a lot of people in the interim, whatever you do though, DON'T TRUST ANYONE CALLED - SUPERSILLYBILLY!!!! That cunt will rip you off, lol.





tropicalstorm said:


> I sont really understand what your saying. and i didn't start posting to get in to an argument about anything.
> i just want to get blazed out of my minde and play in the snow!
> The worst thing is i can smell it quite allot around. So there must be a way for you to help me out and
> retain your anonymity?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2489438
> Things are gettin a bit bushy in there, just as well I left the middle pot out. Goina start a bit of trimming the bottoms in a few days, just goina take a little off, never done it before so don't wanna go hacking off loads, just trim a bit off this time and see how it goes, oh aye, 1 week in 12/12


That pot wont be visible in a few weeks lol,


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Walk around Dalston Kingsland and you'll be able to randomly spit and hit a rasta dealer.
> 
> This is a grow site, you really need to be growing to be able to share or reap rewards from others.....you will find someone on here to give you stuff, but you will annoy a lot of people in the interim, whatever you do though, DON'T TRUST ANYONE CALLED - SUPERSILLYBILLY!!!! That cunt will rip you off, lol.


haha all i got off bill was chop chop chop chop..........................................


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> looking sweet bud  mine are just over halfway through 12/12 day 30..........................................
> View attachment 2489445View attachment 2489449View attachment 2489450
> View attachment 2489451View attachment 2489452View attachment 2489453
> View attachment 2489454View attachment 2489455
> ...


cheers del, what u growin with in there at the min, a 400? If so, looking well good for a 400. Never done much trimming the bottoms before but by lookin at urs and a few other peeps its the way to go or tidy plants, ill get there yet


----------



## tropicalstorm (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Christ are you mute? If your close enough to smell it, go n make some friends


Yeah nice one. What talk to the wall by where i smell it or maybe just shout loads when i smell it and hopefully some one will apeare.
Obviously i would talk to them if i saw some one smoking a joint.


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Looking good there delvite, those buds are huge for only 30 days in


im thinkin i may have pushed them a bit to much ive had to dial back on the feed a lil and ive caused a lil zinc def i think it is lol but all in hand


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

tropicalstorm said:


> Yeah nice one. What talk to the wall by where i smell it or maybe just shout loads when i smell it and hopefully some one will apeare.
> Obviously i would talk to them if i saw some one smoking a joint.


take a walk, when i lived in selhurst for a bit i had no bother scoring in the park


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That pot wont be visible in a few weeks lol,


I know it won't be, there's just no point in puttin one in it, a bit of trimming off the lower branches and hopefully not too much more stretch and wer flying I reckon


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

i just got lies, stories, and big fibs.....


delvite said:


> haha all i got off bill was chop chop chop chop..........................................


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> cheers del, what u growin with in there at the min, a 400? If so, looking well good for a 400. Never done much trimming the bottoms before but by lookin at urs and a few other peeps its the way to go or tidy plants, ill get there yet


yer 400 m8 cant wait for the 600  a tidy room makes a happy grower the underneith is for air flow


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

....................................is gunna go lick a freezing pole to see if my tounge sticks  bbl uk peace out


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> yer 400 m8 cant wait for the 600  a tidy room makes a happy grower the underneith is for air flow


One of my best results was with a 400w. My rooms always tidy its just the plants that aren't lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Christ are you mute? If your close enough to smell it, go n make some friends


Exactly! I could get dropped in any city in the civilised world and find bud in less than a day, ya just gotta be upfront and chat to people


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2489438
> Things are gettin a bit bushy in there, just as well I left the middle pot out. Goina start a bit of trimming the bottoms in a few days, just goina take a little off, never done it before so don't wanna go hacking off loads, just trim a bit off this time and see how it goes, oh aye, 1 week in 12/12


looking good mate. im hoping mine bush out a bit but looking at them i think ill have some room beteen the 2 wilmas. i might get 2 oxy pots for the next run to fill in the gap


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2013)

How the fuck do you water them delv lmao can't see an easy route amongst all that lmao . Nice m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

few snaps from the tent.

View attachment 2489577View attachment 2489578View attachment 2489579View attachment 2489580

all 2 toke killer


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few snaps from the tent.
> 
> View attachment 2489577View attachment 2489578View attachment 2489579View attachment 2489580
> 
> all 2 toke killer


Looking nice, can't be too far away them don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

one with the black background is chopped the other maybe another week


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> one with the black background is chopped the other maybe another week


The top of that one in the black background looks the same sorta shape as a lot of my psycho went on the last run, the way the calyxes stack up on themselves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

foxtails eh. apparently my pal who runs this strain said he had a load of fan leaves with bud growing out them.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> foxtails eh. apparently my pal who runs this strain said he had a load of fan leaves with bud growing out them.


thatd be something worth seeing. I was givin a m8 a hand to trim few nights ago, after I left him and another guy still had a bit to do, they said they came across a bud that seemed to have dried out while still on the plant, they said below the bud on the stem it was like it had been crushed a bit so maybe that cut off all water/nutes to that bit of bud and it had dried and all

its all these wee things that keep it interesting I suppose


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

there's quite a few strains throw bud out the fan leaves apparently. not had a plant dry it's buds for though lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's quite a few strains throw bud out the fan leaves apparently. not had a plant dry it's buds for though lmao


Aye I thot no way, there bullshitting. But one of the guys I know I can trust 100%, I had a word with him on his own and he says aye it was a little dried bud and they smoked it. Wouldn't be too bad if it dried a few more buds for ye for the trim session lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Don, are 2toke beans for sale yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Group shot threw my spy hole lol......the pale smelly cherry has gone decided to pull it, and 1 exo an 1 pe also but they've gone to a friend.............we got from top left workin across exo, pe, cherryband, magic monkey and the dog up front.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Don, are 2toke beans for sale yet?


nope, not ready at all man. I've kept the livers pheno going but was tempted to let it go. it's nice smoke but i want a change. I've kept the frosty pheno it's revegging now for further work, though i don't have a male to run back through it so it's not going any further as yet. 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Group shot threw my spy hole lol......the pale smelly cherry has gone decided to pull it, and 1 exo an 1 pe also but they've gone to a friend.............we got from top left workin across exo, pe, cherryband, magic monkey and the dog up front.
> RIP albino lol
> 
> rest have filled the space up quick pukka lad.
> View attachment 2489696


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a bit of a downer like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

it's just too unstable at f1 man. i'll gladly let you have a few pips or a snip if you can wait til it's reveged. I can take snips of the livers one anytime, it's a bushy mutherfucker tho. scrog & lollipop for best results


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

If It's not to much bother mate I'll gladly accept a couple of pips


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

sound fella.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Get it reversed and do fems......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope, not ready at all man. I've kept the livers pheno going but was tempted to let it go. it's nice smoke but i want a change. I've kept the frosty pheno it's revegging now for further work, though i don't have a male to run back through it so it's not going any further as yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

aye, hadn't thought of that. it's not knockout strong though so i know certain camps won't entertain it lmao. it's no lightweight though.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know certain camps won't entertain it lmao. it's no lightweight though.


why won't gay people like it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

doesn't have that same hoop pounding effect as do certain cuts


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

sour kush (headband) x blue pit (soon to be crossed again with our male kush2)


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright gents, I plan on buying some seeds after this run planning on some mosca's c99 bx1 and a pack of serious seeds ak47, would love a sativia high without having to 12+ wks, had to pack in the smoking at the mo but would love to have an uppy smoke waiting for the day I can smoke again all the heavy indica's are not good for me they mess with my mind too much and I find I can't function very well whilst smoking them.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope, not ready at all man. I've kept the livers pheno going but was tempted to let it go. it's nice smoke but i want a change. I've kept the frosty pheno it's revegging now for further work, though i don't have a male to run back through it so it's not going any further as yet.


Just realised what you did there lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Drags got ya pm mate gunna reply once I get me hands on the laptop.....


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

C99 is a great smoke,finishes in 7 weeks some say this is the optimum time to chop it. My cousin grows only c99 and blue cheese, He like it better at 8 weeks


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Drags got ya pm mate gunna reply once I get me hands on the laptop.....


No worries mate, I'll catch up wiv ya soon


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> C99 is a great smoke,finishes in 7 weeks some say this is the optimum time to chop it. My cousin grows only c99 and blue cheese, He like it better at 8 weeks


I'm hoping to find a fruity pheno mate and have been tempted by it for months now, the only prob is everytime I have the money to buy them they're out of stock, any 8weeker is good with me I'm not that fussy though if it has to go longer just wouldn't fancy waiting months as I sell all mine and only keep a little back for myself. The ak47 I had years ago and absolutely loved it uppy high but if you smoked a whole joint or 2 would kick ya teeth in.
Have you tried his c99 mate?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

sanobeake fuck off with your spamming!!!!!!!!!!!
We don't want or need it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm hoping to find a fruity pheno mate and have been tempted by it for months now, the only prob is everytime I have the money to buy them they're out of stock, any 8weeker is good with me I'm not that fussy though if it has to go longer just wouldn't fancy waiting months as I sell all mine and only keep a little back for myself. The ak47 I had years ago and absolutely loved it uppy high but if you smoked a whole joint or 2 would kick ya teeth in.
> Have you tried his c99 mate?


Who mosca's??,no i've not mate. My cuz has a seed stock from before bro's grim shut up shop. The pineapple pheno is wicked! And it isn't too hard to find in a pack or two. Saying that i'm talking about the bro's grim packs it wasn't a rare find, don't know about the other breeders


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Fucking spammers!!!! FUCK OFF


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alright gents, I plan on buying some seeds after this run planning on some mosca's c99 bx1 and a pack of serious seeds ak47, would love a sativia high without having to 12+ wks, had to pack in the smoking at the mo but would love to have an uppy smoke waiting for the day I can smoke again all the heavy indica's are not good for me they mess with my mind too much and I find I can't function very well whilst smoking them.


is the ak47 an uppy sativa buzz then? i had some before and it fucked me up just like an indica. the dealer might have just named it that himself tho, you can never trust what your smoking is what they say it is lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ak-47 is sativa dominant I think but every time Iv'e had it its felt more of a heavy stone.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Would love grow some but serious seeds stuff is a bit pricey for me right now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

well howdy guys n gals(WD)

seems i got 100% germination on the PE and MANGO so as a great man once said FUUKKKK UUUU!!!lmao

na hones 100% germination on the pips,im well stoked, they do love this blue spec t4, they should be reay fo main light soon, started plants on nutes too so should see growth, like i said just trying to keep em small, so they dont propper overtake the pips then i can decide what im keeping and what im gifting out


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Aren't serious seeds ak47 prone to hermi's??? I'm sure a good few ppl have said that in the seed,strain review section.
@ Ic3,That's great mate well done. Seems your luck is on the turn around


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> @ Ic3,That's great mate well done. Seems your luck is on the turn around


oh now uve gone and done i, il go up later and theyl be dead! ther in my veg room under a box with t4 strapped in the top of said box, no otherway i could figure it top be warm, i guess if ther all stood with leaves il have to start misting, all good fun! fucing buzzin,


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Who mosca's??,no i've not mate. My cuz has a seed stock from before bro's grim shut up shop. The pineapple pheno is wicked! And it isn't too hard to find in a pack or two. Saying that i'm talking about the bro's grim packs it wasn't a rare find, don't know about the other breeders


Mosca's just the name of the breeder mate apparently they used bros grimm seedstock and back crossed it, how true that is though I have no idea but I've spent months reading about the different breeders of it they deffo seem the most legit, here's the ones I'm talking about mate-
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-cinderella-99-bx-1/prod_1188.html


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

@ ic3 Lol i touched wood as i wrote that man lmao. I'm not sure i'd mist them i think i would just mist/water the root riot block. They shouldn't have to take water in through their leafs, they need it through their roots so they can build a strong system


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> is the ak47 an uppy sativa buzz then? i had some before and it fucked me up just like an indica. the dealer might have just named it that himself tho, you can never trust what your smoking is what they say it is lol


The stuff I had was years ago mate and started off as an uppy buzz but it didn't last long before it mashed you, it's hard to describe to be honest, I was very very strong and left you mongo'd but sort of got your mind racing at the same time I really haven't had anything like it since and that was about 8yrs back now, the stuff I've had since called ak47 wasn't even close to what I had years ago and what I had back then was from a reliable source, I've been tempted many times to pick up seeds and give it a bash but something has always swayed me away mainly high yielding cash cropping strains and then the clone only's but am gonna give them a go now as I've waited long enough.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Mosca's just the name of the breeder mate apparently they used bros grimm seedstock and back crossed it, how true that is though I have no idea but I've spent months reading about the different breeders of it they deffo seem the most legit, here's the ones I'm talking about mate-
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-cinderella-99-bx-1/prod_1188.html


Lmao i know mosca was the breeder man lol, i meant that i hadn't tried theirs. Seems legit enough to me though. Do you have any seeds at home that your sitting on? In the seed swap uk group there's a guy who has his own crosses of the BG c99, he x'd a male and female pineapple pheno. He would probly swap you


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lmao i know mosca was the breeder man lol, i meant that i hadn't tried theirs. Seems legit enough to me though. Do you have any seeds at home that your sitting on? In the seed swap uk group there's a guy who has his own crosses of the BG c99, he x'd a male and female pineapple pheno. He would probly swap you


Lol I haven't mate I had a flood a couple of months back and all my root riot cubes got tainted and I didn't know at the time and put everything I had in them, I lost all my seeds and and 5 batches of clones which screwed me over badly, I haven't a seed to my name now that's why I have to buy more and decided on them ones.
I haven't tried any version of c99 mate but been wanting to for a long while now, the only reason I have my heart set on them ones is because of the fruity flavours I keep hearing about and the short flowering times, I'm not patient enough to wait months on end like you have to with most sativias, the ak47 are the back ups incase the c99's turn out to not be up to par as serious seeds haven't ever let me down and their genetics have been solid so I figure I should hopefully find a keeper between the 2 packs.
I'm a gonna for a couple of hours gonna watch the new silent hill movie with the misses downloaded it earlier from extratorrent and the copy looks dvd quality. catch ya soon lads.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> The stuff I had was years ago mate and started off as an uppy buzz but it didn't last long before it mashed you, it's hard to describe to be honest, I was very very strong and left you mongo'd but sort of got your mind racing at the same time I really haven't had anything like it since and that was about 8yrs back now, the stuff I've had since called ak47 wasn't even close to what I had years ago and what I had back then was from a reliable source, I've been tempted many times to pick up seeds and give it a bash but something has always swayed me away mainly high yielding cash cropping strains and then the clone only's but am gonna give them a go now as I've waited long enough.


im sure someone said that serious have changed the genetics of ak a few years ago.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh that's a sore one man. Catch u later drags


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im sure someone said that serious have changed the genetics of ak a few years ago.


When people started finding the Cherry pheno.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Why did that make them change their genetic's?


----------



## adolff (Jan 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh now uve gone and done i, il go up later and theyl be dead! ther in my veg room under a box with t4 strapped in the top of said box, no otherway i could figure it top be warm, i guess if ther all stood with leaves il have to start misting, all good fun! fucing buzzin,



Are you still talking shit here peg leg, has your foot been aputated yet? Hope it happens soon you ugly prick. Its only a joke you retard so dont go crying..lol

Anyhow you need to stop talking shite.... never mind you will always be a bullshitter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2013)

adolff said:


> never mind you will always be a bullshitter.


Hark who's talking!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Why did that make them change their genetic's?


Fuck knows but you'd have thought they'd have been chuffed at the extra sales from folk wanting to grow out packs and packs to find it.


----------



## jwlsxx (Jan 21, 2013)

any one got a promo/voucher code for greens horticulture ??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

adolff said:


> Are you still talking shit here peg leg, has your foot been aputated yet? Hope it happens soon you ugly prick. Its only a joke you retard so dont go crying..lol
> 
> Anyhow you need to stop talking shite.... never mind you will always be a bullshitter.


lmao says u adol, heres a idea, why dont u logon with your real id rather than being a pussy ass little bitch, oh im sorry u aint got the minerals, all u can do is talk hard on a website IMO go get laid u little prick

YORKE U CUNT! wat happened


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im sure someone said that serious have changed the genetics of ak a few years ago.


I don't think so mate I haven't heard about, I watched an interview with simon from serious seeds a couple of years back and he was asked about the cherry pheno and he said he has tried it but didn't put cherry to the taste and that if you gave the same bud to several people they would all have different opinions on it's taste, anyone seen any literature stating they changed their genetics?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck knows but you'd have thought they'd have been chuffed at the extra sales from folk wanting to grow out packs and packs to find it.


I don't think they have changed their genetics mate, the ak is still competing in canna cups the same as it was years ago and I haven't seen mention of the genetics changing anywhere.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Found this lads-





*An article from simon from serious seeds on the "cherry" ak47*
[HR][/HR]*About AK47 Cherry Phenotype* 
About the Cherry pheno in Ak-47 I'm not sure what to answer. You could say this is something which started on the net between people who grew Serious' AK-47. Several growers agreed that a certain type of the AK-47, which they grew and smoked, has a very sweet and cherry-like taste. Other growers seem to recognize this taste and smell, and so the 'Cherry AK-47 phenotype' was born. 

As you might know it is very difficult to discuss tastes or to name, describe, a smell or taste objectively. Consequently I don't know exactly what they mean when growers talk about this. Some friends once tasted what a grower called cherry taste and said that you have to use a bit of imagination to recognize it. But was what they tried a real 'Cherry' AK-47 or was it just a close sister? So, we don't really know if what 'they' name cherry would be recognized as a cherry-taste by others, or not. 

I have seen on numerous occasions that when people were smoking something, that several people named the taste different from the others; spicey, sweet, fruity, sandalwood, vanilla-ish, piney etc. all were used independently from each other. And who was right?

We have tasted many AK-plants, a fruity kind of sweetness is easily recognized in many of them, but we don't know which taste to call cherry. The total number of AK-47 seeds grown by growers worldwide is much bigger then we could ever trie in our test rooms, so the possibility that some find a rare and fantastic individual is very real. We get reports from people who claim to find Cherry-pheno's in every seedpack, while others say 1 out of a 100 plants is a Cherry. This alone shows that nobody knows what the other is talking about.

Nobody has showed us a clone so far of a 'Cherry', so the basic line is that there is no standard on what the charecteristics of the 'Cherry AK-47 phenotype' really is. But for us it is interesting to see that many people do find something which they are very happy with, and call 'cherry'. 


So we think it is best to let growers carry on with this, as they certainly might be right. This is a myth of which it is not known by us if true or false. Several experienced knowledgeable growers think it is true, and others agree to this, so who are we to say they are wrong???

May be the only way to find out is to actually grow the AK-47 out yourself to see what YOU think.



Sincerely,
Simon


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 21, 2013)

looks nice well sounds


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When people started finding the Cherry pheno.


i thought it was you that said but didnt name any names incase i was wrong


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

just checked on me youngens,, 3 inches the tallest and the blue spec is low,, anyways potted em up in small pots, most have 2 leaves, one has 4,, how long before they go under the main light? gotta drop it down even more too, sum of me others are starting to stretch,and no not the pyshco )
i just cant belive i ahevtn killed em


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 21, 2013)

NA PICS CLOSETG? fucking caps


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> NA PICS CLOSETG? fucking caps


When I next go to where the grow is, probly tmoro, I'll take a few mate. Not got any just now man


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

@ic3 have you got a link to a program that i can convert mkv files to divx, avi or mp4 please mate? i downloaded sherlock but my xbox wont play mkv


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> @ic3 have you got a link to a program that i can convert mkv files to divx, avi or mp4 please mate? i downloaded sherlock but my xbox wont play mkv


http://format-factory.en.softonic.com/download?ptn=ff


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://format-factory.en.softonic.com/download?ptn=ff


cheers mate nice one 


heres my 4 dinachem 1 week into 12/12. they've just started to have hairs so thats good news, im always paranoid waiting for them to show


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate nice one
> 
> View attachment 2490387
> heres my 4 dinachem 1 week into 12/12. they've just started to have hairs so thats good news, im always paranoid waiting for them to show


yeh i do even with fems, the cherry ive got in are starting to flower already, stil in veg, no clue on that one


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Preflowers maybe? Ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Preflowers maybe? Ic3


yeh but ther fucking big,


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

It'll probably be the caylix swelling up cos their ready to flip, they would mature faster as the clone is the same age as the mother would be now, if she were still alive lol. 
I'm off to my bed, catch youz later


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i do even with fems, the cherry ive got in are starting to flower already, stil in veg, no clue on that one


the exo i had were like that. they had calyx's straight away and only took a few days before the hairs came out. you got to love the clones for that 

my mates just set up a little veg room so if any of these turn out good ill just take a few cuttings and reveg them up there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2013)

yeh these are ahirs young bud sites, very early but he has had em a while b4 i got em
watchin this
[video=youtube;7SN1AFfLCks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SN1AFfLCks[/video]

and they say footballs better lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> The stuff I had was years ago mate and started off as an uppy buzz but it didn't last long before it mashed you, it's hard to describe to be honest, I was very very strong and left you mongo'd but sort of got your mind racing at the same time I really haven't had anything like it since and that was about 8yrs back now, the stuff I've had since called ak47 wasn't even close to what I had years ago and what I had back then was from a reliable source, I've been tempted many times to pick up seeds and give it a bash but something has always swayed me away mainly high yielding cash cropping strains and then the clone only's but am gonna give them a go now as I've waited long enough.


If your gna give the AK47 a go mate i cant reccommend Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon highly enough( AK47 hybrid), without a shadow of a doubt one of the strongest weeds iv ever smoked in the last 18 years an tastes lovely as well


----------



## unlucky (Jan 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If your gna give the AK47 a go mate i cant reccommend Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon highly enough( AK47 hybrid), without a shadow of a doubt one of the strongest weeds iv ever smoked in the last 18 years an tastes lovely as well


&#8203;will 2nd the tuthankhamon 

http://www.weedworld.co.uk/pyramid-seeds-tutankhamon-feminised-cannabis-seeds.html


----------



## unlucky (Jan 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> looking sweet bud  mine are just over halfway through 12/12 day 30..........................................
> View attachment 2489445View attachment 2489449View attachment 2489450
> View attachment 2489451View attachment 2489452View attachment 2489453
> View attachment 2489454View attachment 2489455
> ...


no fec the 600 off its just a myth, better sticking to the the little 12w energy saving bulb as your getting very good results 4sure.......


----------



## unlucky (Jan 21, 2013)

get out ya beds ya lazy lot, time to play out in all that snow 

<span style="color:#ff0099;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;7AemMAVJ5EY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AemMAVJ5EY[/video]


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 21, 2013)

Unlucky you sound like a dude, i can detect your masculine spirit in your words. You're a guy aren't you?


----------



## unlucky (Jan 21, 2013)

BelieveInJesus said:


> Unlucky you sound like a dude, i can detect your masculine spirit in your words. You're a guy aren't you?


&#8203;lol yes if you want me to be then yes...... do you feel better now


----------



## unlucky (Jan 22, 2013)

Re2na6ldo said:


> *
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...



keep up the good work................................


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 22, 2013)

unlucky said:


> get out ya beds ya lazy lot, time to play out in all that snow
> 
> <span style="color:#ff0099;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;7AemMAVJ5EY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AemMAVJ5EY[/video]


lol dunno bout playing but im out walking a Husky in the snow if that counts? lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 22, 2013)

hows it goin ya bunch of cunts? 
got bk from dam last weekend.... EPIC is all i can say lol. 
got a snap of one of the afgahn kush buds i choped before i went, it smells out of this world!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

have a good trip then fella?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2013)

Headin to the dam in may time myself, well think there's 15 of us goin so far on a stag do, fly out on Thursday and back Sunday night...ain't goina be a wise one lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> hows it goin ya bunch of cunts?
> got bk from dam last weekend.... EPIC is all i can say lol.
> got a snap of one of the afgahn kush buds i choped before i went, it smells out of this world!
> View attachment 2491355


theres some nice looking purple bits in there mate. whats the smoke like?

i got to get my mates to go to the dam for a break


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> theres some nice looking purple bits in there mate. whats the smoke like?
> 
> i got to get my mates to go to the dam for a break


A break lol, ill be looking a break when I get back


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have a good trip then fella?


yeah mate it was out of this world! was fucked for like 72 hours lol. the weed was so much better quality than all the shit thats knocking about my end, thinkin og goin bk in june lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 22, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> theres some nice looking purple bits in there mate. whats the smoke like?
> 
> i got to get my mates to go to the dam for a break


nice mate, leaves a kind of fruity flavor on the roof of your mouth lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A break lol, ill be looking a break when I get back


thats what ill be telling the mrs anyway lol


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll mind and stay in that weekend then.


Mastergrow said:


> Headin to the dam in may time myself, well think there's 15 of us goin so far on a stag do, fly out on Thursday and back Sunday night...ain't goina be a wise one lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll mind and stay in that weekend then.


Lol, ur welcome to tag along dst, either that or u can watch from a distance


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

I am sure you'll have a giraffe, but I think I'll take a rain check bud! If you are up for a smoke I am always in the vicinity, but I doubt with 15 of you that you'll get much chance to get anything organised aside of getting mash up.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 22, 2013)

Is that Ak the auto's that you were growing spoony? Me and the mrs are going to the dam in may/june time, Can't wait


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I am sure you'll have a giraffe, but I think I'll take a rain check bud! If you are up for a smoke I am always in the vicinity, but I doubt with 15 of you that you'll get much chance to get anything organised aside of getting mash up.


Yeah m8 this ain't really a smoking trip but in the middle of may keep an eye out for 15 odd rowdy norn' Irish fellas lol. No doubt ill be back over again this year and I'd maybe take u up on the offer dst


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 22, 2013)

Ain't really a smoking trip? lol. That's the first time I've heard anyone say that when they are going to the dam lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 22, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Is that Ak the auto's that you were growing spoony? Me and the mrs are going to the dam in may/june time, Can't wait


yeah mate, the little retarded one one gave me like a joint in the end lol. mite see ya there mate lol think im goin at the begining of june nd then off to malia at the end of june! happy days!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

There be ho's here as well, by the windae fuw! AND DON'T GO DOWN BLOEDSTRAAT AND INTO A WINDO THERE! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!


Closetgardner said:


> Ain't really a smoking trip? lol. That's the first time I've heard anyone say that when they are going to the dam lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cherry is fubar mutherfucker.

Went into the room ro shrivelled up things. Wanker.. See chnged me methods Nd killed two plants grr.. Stayin with what i know. Anyone want 50litres of soil? Id say im putting it on me gardrn but snowey as a mofo lmao
All the babies under majn light now having 2 leaves.. Need to get light dropped more too.
Rhis arrived today and lostbit sumwer? Fuking fun timezzz


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 22, 2013)

3 weeks from seed this has shot up the biggest fab leafs I have ever seen pic of plant will follow .


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 22, 2013)

DST said:


> There be ho's here as well, by the windae fuw! AND DON'T GO DOWN BLOEDSTRAAT AND INTO A WINDO THERE! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!


Lol, I thought shagging an smoking came part and parcel on a stag do in the dam
@spooningbadgers, we'll compare trip dates soon then, if we're there at the same time we can meet up for a J or three lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Giz a nudge on skype closet


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 22, 2013)

anybody used the cheap bug spray from wilko before,its 3 quid in a red spray?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Soap and water m8. I would spray wilko anyfin in.mine


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 22, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Ain't really a smoking trip? lol. That's the first time I've heard anyone say that when they are going to the dam lol


Wouldnt be much of a stag do if we wer goina ly about gettin stoned in coffee shops all day now would it, no doubt that'll be the first stop tho. Some of the guys love ther weed, some ther coke, some ther pills and some ther hookers, so hopin the dam will please everyone


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

there's even art galleries and museums, bwahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## bobbyturtle (Jan 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Soap and water m8. I would spray wilko anyfin in.mine


 ok cheers,il give it go,fairy ok? just a little soap in warm tap water? all over plants? somethings nibbling leaves in tent in bedroom.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Giz a nudge on skype closet


Soz mate, just seen this. I'm on skype now, just send a msg matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> there's even art galleries and museums, bwahahahahahahaha!!


has a cracking windmill


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to the jungle baby


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello 3Eyes, hope you are doing well. You in the new gaff now?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm takin Mrs to Dam for her 30th this December....can't wait ant been for years......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2013)

What you got in there 3eyes? Lookin very bobby dazler mate.. .


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> Hello 3Eyes, hope you are doing well. You in the new gaff now?


All is well in the new gaff the neighbours on the 1 side are cunts but so am I lol, there's 3 bluecheese in there Pukka 2 have nice tight colas and the other very whispy flicked them at 14" and now their over 6' but bent to fit in the tent also had to zip tie the shade to the top of the tent they're like triffids


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2013)

What bc are they mate? The bigb 2 I did stretched a far bit but not that much...how's the new setup running mate any probs?

Both houses are empty either side of me so pretty lucky at the mo, but there's always some cunt tho kid across from me does my fuckin nut in lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuckin started me extra light progect and ran out of.metal cuttinv disks fuk sake. Next rhiz arrived 2 days ago.. Lost it. Cant find it nower???  
So now effectivly got a 2ft tall 400 watt ballast lol its in the room ill hang the hood tomoz but aint running it til i flip next.month... So. Rhiz. Its orite to use on seedling plants? Like. a inch or 3 tall??anyone?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2013)

How we all doing then people? 

Am liking this not growing malarky ahhhhh the peace, doubt will be so much fun in a few months with no money n no weed but may aswel enjoy whilst I can, just been non stop ag my end familys arguing and proper stuck in the middle but hayho such is life.

Got a right bad cough too fucking doing me brain in.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 23, 2013)

Not bad geezer....bit skint an not much work on but always same January....
You got that door fixed?

Ice I start we the rhiz as soon as seedlings got its 1st propa leafs at half strength quarter a&b then after a feed or 2 if there sound rhiz goes up to full, then that slowly gets lowered as the a&b rises..


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2013)

Oright? Its been a while since I ventured on here but I'm just starting a little run with some Barneys G13 haze that I think one of you 2 recommended to me. Think it was Pukka actually, looking at that avatar lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 23, 2013)

3eyes said:


> Welcome to the jungle baby View attachment 2492929View attachment 2492930


Godamn 3 eyes. That will indeed bring you to your nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh knees.
looks amazing


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 23, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What bc are they mate? The bigb 2 I did stretched a far bit but not that much...how's the new setup running mate any probs?
> 
> Both houses are empty either side of me so pretty lucky at the mo, but there's always some cunt tho kid across from me does my fuckin nut in lol


Their big Buddha bluecheese, I always end up with 1 whispy plant each grow but to be fair they always taste fucking wicked with average strength


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Griffta said:


> Godamn 3 eyes. That will indeed bring you to your nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh-nuh knees.
> looks amazing


Fingers crossed just another 4 weeks after this and we'll find out


----------



## karmacardgame (Jan 23, 2013)

I seriously need some help, im in Bristol and currently paying 210 on oz and its not that good, last stuff was way crap, toked in a week and did nothing!! I've almost lost faith in human kind, can anyone in/near Bristol help a bro out, I know there is some decent peeps out there.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2013)

karmacardgame said:


> I seriously need some help, im in Bristol and currently paying 210 on oz and its not that good, last stuff was way crap, toked in a week and did nothing!! I've almost lost faith in human kind, can anyone in/near Bristol help a bro out, I know there is some decent peeps out there.


Don't worry its cause ya almost welsh that's why lolol now if u where housetrained and nearly a real person maybe u could get the good shit too, but being multi national as yaself almost a half-chat the feelings of self lothe are natural.

Decide who u really wana be in life a native or a subhuman then we can spk again lmfao

This only counts if ur the norm ugly bald I wanagrow some wannab and not a lil fit welsh bit who wants to be from bristol lol


----------



## karmacardgame (Jan 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Decide who u really wana be in life a native or a subhuman


Tell you the truth, at the moment anything to get me through the THCless times



newuserlol said:


> This only counts if ur the norm ugly bald I wanagrow some wannab and not a lil fit welsh bit who wants to be from bristol lol


Im def not norm, ugly, bald or wannab but aint welsh, does that still count?


----------



## delvite (Jan 24, 2013)

good mornin uk'ers  new catch up pics in my journal before the next vid update - for rollitup eyes only


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanx man. Yeh ther all but one got 4 leaves. Ones only got one leaf but stood up tall.
I would add rhiz.infaft im dying tok.BUT ive totally lost it man.cant find it nower. Lmao and 2 plants dying on me. But the rest are great!!


----------



## davesmith (Jan 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Don't worry its cause ya almost welsh that's why lolol now if u where housetrained and nearly a real person maybe u could get the good shit too, but being multi national as yaself almost a half-chat the feelings of self lothe are natural.
> 
> Decide who u really wana be in life a native or a subhuman then we can spk again lmfao
> 
> This only counts if ur the norm ugly bald I wanagrow some wannab and not a lil fit welsh bit who wants to be from bristol lol


LOL

I fucking love briz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2013)

Morning scrotums how the fuck are we all?


----------



## delvite (Jan 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning scrotums how the fuck are we all?


all good frosty n green  how bowt u fk-wit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2013)

delvite said:


> all good frosty n green  how bowt u fk-wit


cold n greenless as normal lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> cold n greenless as normal lol


 neesh gheet that m8 we should never run out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

karmacardgame said:


> I seriously need some help, im in Bristol and currently paying 210 on oz and its not that good, last stuff was way crap, toked in a week and did nothing!! I've almost lost faith in human kind, can anyone in/near Bristol help a bro out, I know there is some decent peeps out there.



my dad's from bristol, 

He took me down to the bridge they built to wales when it was just about completed. he was cursing and spitting all over the fucking thig. hates the welsh my dad, though he is a ukip member. he hates everyone....... equally mind! not racist, he;s zenophobic. hates the lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

mind I was the same when they extended the metro link to scumderland......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

sussed it


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice letter through the door this mornin 
took 5 days with the snow which was to be expected for not living on the mainland, this guy is a genius! wouldnt of guessed in a million years that it contained what it did.
next order will be when the snow fucks off for sure!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 24, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Nice letter through the door this mornin
> took 5 days with the snow which was to be expected for not living on the mainland, this guy is a genius! wouldnt of guessed in a million years that it contained what it did.
> next order will be when the snow fucks off for sure!


who did you use?

have you lot seen that bad batch of pink hart pills that killed a few people up liverpool way?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

put a dozen in hospital from newcastle uni too. these scumbag scouse dealers man, they were behind all that sprayed with etchant bollocks as well. fuckin toe rags.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

ordered from jesusofrave. proper helpful and friendly dude. did actually see them pink hearts on the site, have had pink hearts before but a much smaller pill and they were some of the best i'v had.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 24, 2013)

i need clones!!!!!!!! fuck beans i give up! to much fucking about!
any offers???


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

I have some pink hearts, took one at new year and I am still alive thank fuk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

there were two disting different types one was the ones in uk a while back that were rocket fuel these are a wider 

these were the decent


the new ones off SR are fully rounded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

DST said:


> I have some pink hearts, took one at new year and I am still alive thank fuk.


those were the type, only need one for a good evening lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

i do love a good E. shame there's few venues to go raving at up north unless your into GABBA or industrial bollocks.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i do love a good E. shame there's few venues to go raving at up north unless your into GABBA or industrial bollocks.


last i did them was at sensation 2012 in amsterdam, what an experience!! 
We were lucky enough to get some blue defqons in there with DANCE written on the back... i was so fucked off 1 of them i wish i had just halved it now lol. 
Heading straight back for this years sensation.. this was the best part of the show... be sure to watch past the skrillex madness , next part is the best!

[youtube]ozGee-Yl57k[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

skrillex does my nut a bit tbh dubstep in general does. good hard dance music is hard to come by these days unless your into carl cox and that techno shizz. which i don't mind off me pickle lol

just looking at the light show makes me want to go

6-7-13. might just have to pop over for that.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> skrillex does my nut a bit tbh dubstep in general does. good hard dance music is hard to come by these days unless your into carl cox and that techno shizz. which i don't mind off me pickle lol
> 
> just looking at the light show makes me want to go
> 
> 6-7-13. might just have to pop over for that.


With you all the way mate. The show is amazing and the majority of the music playing is house all the way throuh, that dj in the clip was his debut showing and knocked out a couple of commercial tunes for his opening. When sensation first started it was all trance, now days its all house.
Thinking of doing tomorrowland this year maybe road trip up from amsterdam would be cool as fuck


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]xkkLlNyhIQM[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

not massive on house to be honest, but i'll listen to owt. If a Dj knows how to work a crowd i couldn't care less what they play.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

i'd love to a do a Qdance hardstyle event but my shuffle aint all that hahahahaha


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd love to a do a Qdance hardstyle event but my shuffle aint all that hahahahaha


haha you might wanna look at Awakenings , heres my mates vid from new years eve in amsterdam, gutted i couldn't make this one looks nuts gets going nicely at 1.35

[youtube]1PiORyZ2zGQ[/youtube]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was like that m8 get them root riota. They work a fucking treat!! I only needed 4days from wen i put em in airing cupboard till them under the hps. Well jmpressed!! Nowt down with regular seeds tho all that sexin bollox takes too long


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 24, 2013)

hows everyone tonight then fuckers!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

What happened to the gud auld rezerection!! Shit was banging back in the day
@ Ic3 giz a shout on skype plz mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hows everyone tonight then fuckers!


Good till you came on lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

hey hey bitches! bak on the pc, mobiles suk ass more than don admits too  hahaha gaydar goes nuts

so how is all? good, i used to think decorating sucked, BUT ive kinda got into it, damn i must be getting old.starting babies on rhis tomite and will se what happens, maybe next day or 2 il get em going on start, unfortunate the cherrys dies, pff fuk it lesson learned, plant count bang on, 9 under 1k :0


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 24, 2013)

That jesusofrave looks like a legit dude some nice variety whats is hash like ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

ther all legit at 1st,,look at ukpharm??


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2013)

Some of us actually ordered many times from sr and ukpharm, some just talk like they have lmao

There been many a better scam than ukpharm on the silkroad.

But its ordering drugs online delivered to a postbox of your choice off course there risks involved.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2013)

As for jesusofrave yeah he seems on the ball at the minit, but very expensive as are most uk vendors of good hash.

Talking £20+ a g for some of the hash.

The spanish vendors are the better cheaper option for hash, although dunno if he's still about but zakswaan has good charas for a decent price and is uk.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

Is charas as good as ppl say newuser?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Is charas as good as ppl say newuser?


Same as most m8 u get good charas and not so good, but yeah it lovely hash very strong stone.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it effectively soft black?


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2013)

just watching sir trevor macdonald talking to loads of nutters on death row. "I'm here cos ah skinned mah whole family" type of shiz.
Hows it going all? wish I had the bollox to get on the sr and order some nice nice. I remember Ic3 giving us a run down on here about how to get on the dark net, everytime I cant score I start getting tempted lol. That geez from bristol should get on it if he cant score his greens.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2013)

Hows that foot IC3? is it still attached to your leg?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Griffta said:


> just watching sir trevor macdonald talking to loads of nutters on death row. "I'm here cos ah skinned mah whole family" type of shiz.
> Hows it going all? wish I had the bollox to get on the sr and order some nice nice. I remember Ic3 giving us a run down on here about how to get on the dark net, everytime I cant score I start getting tempted lol. That geez from bristol should get on it if he cant score his greens.


 yeh, that dark web buisness, fuk that! to much risk and too many didgy ones, all the sellers start well, but with drugs NOTHING is permanent, so ur never to know if your gunna get ripped or watever,
take the risk, if u get ripped u cant moan about it, ur fault, dog eat dogs is drugs, even more so on the class A side



Griffta said:


> Hows that foot IC3? is it still attached to your leg?


yeh starting to shrink now m8, slowley but surely lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Is it effectively soft black?


Yes m8 is soft n dark black bit softer than goldseal n a shitload stronger, also different taste but yeah soft n black lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 24, 2013)

amsterdam is just like the tour de france... 

lots of people taking drugs and riding bicycles ...

boom boom


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2013)

Grow yaself a pair only people slagging of the silkroad are people who aint got the "minerals" lmao to order.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 24, 2013)

agreed, if you have an ounce of intelligence you are unlikely to get ripped.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm gonna order some hash tmoro, from the uk first tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

minerals IMO, no its not wanting to be a snorting druggy cunt no more that stops me ordering,, wen u have kids and a home, u gotta decide wer ur priorities lay, a toy for the kid or a gramme of coke of SR,, im sorry but i know wer mine lie and it aint in sticking sum whiet shite up me nose, u knoww at i mean, people would prolly suffer much less depression if they got the drug habits under control, 

again what do i know eh/


----------



## Griffta (Jan 24, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> agreed, if you have an ounce of intelligence you are unlikely to get ripped.


I'd like to think I'm intelligent, tho that is debatable. But before you even say the words 'dark net' don't you need to hide your ip with a firewall proxy blocker, or something?
TBH I'm not gonna do it, but respect to those that do. how much would an oz of premo weed be on there anyway?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Griffta said:


> I'd like to think I'm intelligent, tho that is debatable. But before you even say the words 'dark net' don't you need to hide your ip with a firewall proxy blocker,


thats hwy u use tor matey, does all that for you, plus SR wont work on a firewall proxy blocker lol
has to be on encrypeted https or summet like that hence the strange addresses,

i dont use it coz i got me priorites rite and have no excess cash that im willing to waste, plus i been ther and done it with the drugs, nothing on ther i havent had equall or better than


----------



## brewing up (Jan 24, 2013)

is it safe to buy off silk rd?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2013)

brewing up said:


> is it safe to buy off silk rd?


If ur smart enough and know what your doing yes, but in ur case m8 I'd give it a miss


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

ouch lol......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey hey bitches! bak on the pc, mobiles suk ass more than don admits too  hahaha gaydar goes nuts
> /QUOTE]
> 
> tryna say i like me salad tossed? your poopers seen more items than the conveyor belt off the generation game son.
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > hey hey bitches! bak on the pc, mobiles suk ass more than don admits too  hahaha gaydar goes nuts
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 25, 2013)

spot the roofs with n?lolo snow,must have there heating on aye!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> generation game damn that takes me bak, wonder how long before the bruce forsyth kiddi fiddlin scadal?


you can actually be quite funny when you try, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> spot the roofs with n?lolo snow,must have there heating on aye!


lol yeh, im orite tho,, been checking on that, plenty of snow on my roof,, or at least wen it was snowin.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 25, 2013)

thats it starting bad here,ye i vent to my attic,dont think its a prop till your running like 6 600z makes you wonder what is under some roofs tho,poor cunts with no insulation hows that room cumming ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> thats it starting bad here,ye i vent to my attic,dont think its a prop till your running like 6 600z makes you wonder what is under some roofs tho,poor cunts with no insulation hows that room cumming ice


rooms sorted m8, i got a video i done,, dons seen it and closet,, if ur on msn or sumthink like that il send u it, rooms cool man, well chuffed, sorted the inlet hole out too,, jammed a small pot in the hole with a black sock over it. works a treat,
added the second ballast after i ran out of cutting blaldes so the reflectors stil attached, will hang the hood shortly b4 flower, just waiting on the tiny babies to catch up 

so i moved the plants away from the light and left the babies close, will start em on rhiz tonite now i found it

so il be doing 9 under 1 k

i too vent to my attick but i go a vent cover on ther with angled slats, so its blows the stuff to a side rather than up, better for heat dispersion


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

who was it that said clone only's are only watered down when crossed with something......Fukking bullshit. I'll lay my tadger on the line if this Blue Pit does not knock exo or Livers or psycho on its arse...lol.
Blue Pit.....(DOG x Deep Blue)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

drgrow ive replied

look nice them, DST, im not really a clone only fan tbh, nothing special part from the name, yours loks great! but looks dont make it a killer smoke,, hows it looking,stable?


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I have seen a few dank plants to know when something is going to be a killer smoke. The plant is ganked up with trichs and resin.
It's a regular strain, and apart from one of them (out of 14 females) there has been no strange things happening. The one in question has thrown out a single nanner last week so nothing major...its seems to be the longest finishing one that has done that as well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

DST said:


> I have seen a few dank plants to know when something is going to be a killer smoke. The plant is ganked up with trichs and resin.
> It's a regular strain, and apart from one of them (out of 14 females) there has been no strange things happening. The one in question has thrown out a single nanner last week so nothing major...its seems to be the longest finishing one that has done that as well.


nice 1

u do love your nanners like, )


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

i has one every morning


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

DST said:


> i has one every morning


lol i bet. 

so u gunna start doing fems then or sticking to regulars?


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 25, 2013)

im all set to start my grow,but there has been 3 people done for growing down my road this week and a big raid on a neighbor 2day!,the one that got caught 2day was only growing a couple of plants,but surely if im only using a 600w in my cupboard under the stairs then there is no way they can see the heat etc?,i was gonna start my grow earlier but i didnt have enough canna coco(i didnt relise id need 3x50ltr bags!!,im hoping the people that got caught were big mouths and told the wrong person,i havent told anyone and i wont,but i just wanna bit of advice from people that have grown,and in busy parts of london,i know the new law states that a person can grow up to 9 plants and receive a caution,but if that were the case then why did the police need 3 vans and undercovers for the bust,and they keep coming back to speak to neighbors,its put me on a downer about growing,but i feel that growing is better than buying of a dealer,if a policeman catches you buying off a dealer you get done for posession but it seems if they catch you growing even a couple of plants then they fuck you sideways!,im still gonna grow though but dont know if to start germing yet or wait till things die down abit,what do you reckon guys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

trich

just coz they went OTT with a bust dont mean ther gunna slam them,shit i know people who had more than that thru ther door to get a caution, it will have been the dudes history

id be more worried about if they know u grow,(the lads who got busted)

and the 9 plant thing is SENTENCING guidelines, so that comes into play at court


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

if I had my way everything would be regular. but the market says - feminised. I think we'll probably do more fems to be honest on some of the strains.


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i bet.
> 
> so u gunna start doing fems then or sticking to regulars?


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> trich
> 
> just coz they went OTT with a bust dont mean ther gunna slam them,shit i know people who had more than that thru ther door to get a caution, it will have been the dudes history
> 
> ...


yeah no one knows i have a setup or anything,ive not got any previous,i knew something was up last week coz when i was doing a workout upstairs i saw police patrolling and i never see police down my bit of the road,i think you are right about previous coz there are lots of sellers down my road,i always keep myself to myself,they all know me and my twin,so i say hello to be social but thats it really,what would happen if they did raid my house and one of my american bulldogs bit them,coz they are good guard dogs and i breed them,surely they couldnt harm them for doing what they are supposed to do,aslong as the police knock on my door id let them in if they had warrant and my dogs would be fine but if they kick the door off and make alot of noise they will go for them and my dogs are like 9 and half stone,bitches abit less,my dogs are lovely though and not vicious ive got two kids and they would never harm them,but they are so intelligent and protective,thanks for your reply.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 25, 2013)

iv heard off ppl with big dogs,an the filth walked right over to the girl with the dog,put his hand on her shoulder from behind,the staffy TANK jumped up grabbed the filths arm,,,bla bla,,it went to court and the judge said to the officer,your a pc and should have more brains,its a dog and it was only protecting its oner but,iv heard alot o shit off her so.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

normally cops wont enter if they hear dogs barking,
but wer growers so its not like we could get rid of our shit in the time it took em to get in anyways, not lik a baggy of coke u can flush.lol

some glorious afternoon viewing for you

http://www.bestgore.com/execution/man-brutal-beaten-stoned-to-death-syria/


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 25, 2013)

if worse case senario,and they did raid me at slliy oclock in the morning,id just like to know if they have the right to hurt my dogs for trying to protect the house and if they can get them put down for biting,i cant see why the police cant just knock on the dorr for growers as the cant excactly flush there equipment down the toilet lol,if they knocked they would come to no harm at all,i think i am getting way too paraniod now,like the other fella said the people that got caught prob had previous or talked too much,where as i work,pay tax and keep my mouth shut  i dunno where to start as i have 5photos and 1 auto(bio diesel mass),coz im gonna veg the photos till they are around 3ft,but i also want to grow my auto so it will finnish while im waiting for the photos to finnish,say it takes about 4-5 weeks to get to 3ft can i still get a good yield out of the auto if i put on a 12/12 coz i wanted to keep it on a 20/4 or shall i grow just the auto for a couple of weeks then germ the photos coz i hate waste and feel that putting autos on a 12/12 will decrease the yield by a fair bit,but i could be wrong though.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> iv heard off ppl with big dogs,an the filth walked right over to the girl with the dog,put his hand on her shoulder from behind,the staffy TANK jumped up grabbed the filths arm,,,bla bla,,it went to court and the judge said to the officer,your a pc and should have more brains,its a dog and it was only protecting its oner but,iv heard alot o shit off her so.......


cheers lol that site is good ive seen most b4 though  try www.kaotic.com thats a good site that has tons of gore and check out the comments after each vid some will me you chuckle lol,theres something for everyone as its got loads of stuff on there,


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

finally some progress on my og kush! was thinking she wasn't going anywhere and i might have to scrap her
somewhere in the 3rd week of flower now and still way behind where it should be, one thing i learned is to go easy on the bloodmeal


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> finally some progress on my og kush! was thinking she wasn't going anywhere and i might have to scrap her
> somewhere in the 3rd week of flower now and still way behind where it should be, one thing i learned is to go easy on the bloodmeal


i not an experienced grower but im sure that they have plenty of time to fatten up,youve got ages yet lol ive seen some strains look like runts and by the time they are finnished they packed on the bud,so fingers crossed eh


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> finally some progress on my og kush! was thinking she wasn't going anywhere and i might have to scrap her
> somewhere in the 3rd week of flower now and still way behind where it should be, one thing i learned is to go easy on the bloodmeal


mine are nearly 2 weeks in and look no where near being that good in the next week lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> mine are nearly 2 weeks in and look no where near being that good in the next week lol


mines must be somewhere near the same as yours then mrt, 2 weeks on Monday and looking nothing like them pics lol

not disappointed tho cos mine are goina kick ass by the time they finish lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

fuckin ell,, i wont be flipping for 2 weeks or so 

i could do 12-12 from as big as the new beans are i suppose, fun fun fun


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> iv heard off ppl with big dogs,an the filth walked right over to the girl with the dog,put his hand on her shoulder from behind,the staffy TANK jumped up grabbed the filths arm,,,bla bla,,it went to court and the judge said to the officer,your a pc and should have more brains,its a dog and it was only protecting its oner but,iv heard alot o shit off her so.......


Was the dog called tank?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2013)

who's got their tax returns sorted? :/ i should hopefully receive my activation pin on the 31st, tis not looking very positive. Goodbye paycheque, hello daily fines


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> who's got their tax returns sorted? :/ i should hopefully receive my activation pin on the 31st, tis not looking very positive. Goodbye paycheque, hello daily fines


TAX??? wassat then? imo


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 25, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> if worse case senario,and they did raid me at slliy oclock in the morning,id just like to know if they have the right to hurt my dogs for trying to protect the house and if they can get them put down for biting,i cant see why the police cant just knock on the dorr for growers as the cant excactly flush there equipment down the toilet lol,if they knocked they would come to no harm at all,i think i am getting way too paraniod now,like the other fella said the people that got caught prob had previous or talked too much,where as i work,pay tax and keep my mouth shut  i dunno where to start as i have 5photos and 1 auto(bio diesel mass),coz im gonna veg the photos till they are around 3ft,but i also want to grow my auto so it will finnish while im waiting for the photos to finnish,say it takes about 4-5 weeks to get to 3ft can i still get a good yield out of the auto if i put on a 12/12 coz i wanted to keep it on a 20/4 or shall i grow just the auto for a couple of weeks then germ the photos coz i hate waste and feel that putting autos on a 12/12 will decrease the yield by a fair bit,but i could be wrong though.


Mate if the filth get bit by your dog they will ask for it to be "destroyed", But they 99% of the time they won't win. I was busted nearly 3 months ago now, i wasn't in so they burst the door. My rotti and german shepherd were behind the door(i know they would have heard them barking). The dirty bastards used a co2 fire extinguisher, they sprayed it at the dogs and backed them into my kitchen and shut them in they never searched my kitchen cos of them tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> mines must be somewhere near the same as yours then mrt, 2 weeks on Monday and looking nothing like them pics lol
> 
> not disappointed tho cos mine are goina kick ass by the time they finish lol


thats the same day as me mate lol. i tried that 24hr of dark on the sunday then they were on 12/12 from monday. they had a 3 week veg, i would have liked to give them another week but i had to be able to turn my fan down due to workers outside the vent lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> mine are nearly 2 weeks in and look no where near being that good in the next week lol


so it is just me worrying as per lol 
i'm following some other og kush grow , he's a few days behind me and has golf ball thick buds already. either he got a lucky super growing pheno seed or mine is being affected by the amount of nitrogen in the soil. could be both.


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Mate if the filth get bit by your dog they will ask for it to be "destroyed", But they 99% of the time they won't win. I was busted nearly 3 months ago now, i wasn't in so they burst the door. My rotti and german shepherd were behind the door(i know they would have heard them barking). The dirty bastards used a co2 fire extinguisher, they sprayed it at the dogs and backed them into my kitchen and shut them in they never searched my kitchen cos of them tho


thats made me feel alot better,coz a fire extinguisher aint gonna hurt em,godluck to them trying to spray 4 american bulldogs weighing 9st plus!,i didnt think they would have authority on getting them destroyed coz its on my premises,and it would be their fault for smashing the door and making a scene,as i would open the door and take the punnishment.


----------



## kana (Jan 25, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Mate if the filth get bit by your dog they will ask for it to be "destroyed", But they 99% of the time they won't win. I was busted nearly 3 months ago now, i wasn't in so they burst the door. My rotti and german shepherd were behind the door(i know they would have heard them barking). The dirty bastards used a co2 fire extinguisher, they sprayed it at the dogs and backed them into my kitchen and shut them in they never searched my kitchen cos of them tho


lmao @ backed them into my kitchen and shut them in they never searched my kitchen cos of them tho if only the grow was in the kitchen lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> who's got their tax returns sorted? :/ i should hopefully receive my activation pin on the 31st, tis not looking very positive. Goodbye paycheque, hello daily fines


Im on the ball this year got mine sorted and all just waitin on a big cheque to come in the door soon, when I say big I hope it's big lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2013)

evnin, started me seedlings on half strength rhiz and start, raised em up higher to the light to, the physco arent stretching at all, ive heard they do, so dunno on that one,

2 weeks b4 flower i reckon, stil not using the exta light till flower going thru enough lekki with the 1, 600


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

do you not post pics or keep a journal ice?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> do you not post pics or keep a journal ice?


his plants dont live long enough for him to do a journal lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> his plants dont live long enough for him to do a journal lmao


Lol a lot !


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im on the ball this year got mine sorted and all just waitin on a big cheque to come in the door soon, when I say big I hope it's big lol


I've only myself to blame, but it looks like i'm completely fucked. Got my online activation pin thing sent out today, takes upto 7 days to arrive, 7 days is the 31st. And they are sending it to my old flat. So gotta take the day off work, drive there, pray it is waiting on the other side of the door, then get home and try and get it all filled in, except i'm missing half of my years payment info, so just gonna blag it and cross my fingers. Fucking ridiculous though. If they're gonna take our money by force, the least they can do is be courteous, but no, 1 day late and a £100 fine, and £30 a day from there on out. It's gonna be a close one, and the irony is that due to the amount, i don't even owe them any tax, so fingers crossed any fines can be paid off via the tax return, but gah!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

they should at least buy you dinner before they bend you over and have their way with you.. 



tip top toker said:


> If they're gonna take our money by force, the least they can do is be courteous, but no,


its the money that some of us pay so that other people can sit on their ass, play ps3 all day and have babies.. 



IC3M4L3 said:


> TAX??? wassat then? imo


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2013)

Aye lol. Can't for the life of me understand why I should pay for ice's gammy foot. Fucker should be out to work down a mine if something. I hate taxes, but have quite the issue with folk that laugh at the notion of it, then cry because the NHS isn't treating them right, and then go and sell on the pills said NHS give them. Fucking scum.


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2013)

have you got a grow on ttt? did you go to canada? last time I was on here you hadn't decided.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried to goto Canada, i was declared persona non gratis. Should e able to apply for probation this august though. However given how things have changed with regard to Kuroi, i have no intention of leaving the country without her, in fact making possible plans to move closer to her. Still living in a flat at the parents house, so no grow on still, doesn't bother me too much, you quicly grow out of the need for cannabis, only smoke up when with kuroi. Thinking about getting 2 more A levels and shooting for a topnotch university for something business and psychology related, so could very well be until i'm 30 that i get a good grow on again. Doesn't faze me too much any more, i'd like a grow on as it's something to do and it interests me, but i can happily live without a joint if needs be.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2013)

tipsy mate.
the black rose x exodus cheese turned out real sweet. its getting reveged and cloned in southern AZ.USA thanks for sharing the love . we love you babe!


----------



## Griffta (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice, sounds all good. Yeah I remember when you went from serious caner to not smoking at all. Have to admit I love this shit way too much to do that but everytime I go on holiday it does surprise me how little it bothers me to go without.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2013)

Griffta said:


> Nice, sounds all good. Yeah I remember when you went from serious caner to not smoking at all. Have to admit I love this shit way too much to do that but everytime I go on holiday it does surprise me how little it bothers me to go without.


Im the same m8, the few times I been to Ibiza I scored a bag of weed but hardly touched it, usually id be jukin off for a joint somewhere but seemed to do grand without when there


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin, started me seedlings on half strength rhiz and start, raised em up higher to the light to, the physco arent stretching at all, ive heard they do, so dunno on that one,
> 
> 2 weeks b4 flower i reckon, stil not using the exta light till flower going thru enough lekki with the 1, 600


my last run of psychosis stretched a bit, think cos they wer to crowded for light. This run tho they seem to be gettin more light and haven't stretched much, there goin 12 days into flower so hope they haven't much more stretch left in them


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2013)

is that giggles?lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

Aye, she giggled a few times,


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

a mate who's running it at the moment...
who obviously doesn't know how to focus a camera .. 














Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tipsy mate.
> the black rose x exodus cheese turned out real sweet. its getting reveged and cloned in southern AZ.USA thanks for sharing the love . we love you babe!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 26, 2013)

ice your going to get my door put in with that gore site man cant get off it


----------



## delvite (Jan 26, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> a mate who's running it at the moment...
> who obviously doesn't know how to focus a camera ..


that looks sa-weet dude lvn the colour


----------



## delvite (Jan 26, 2013)

DST said:


>


lols not tryin to be funny m8 but does any1 else see the cock n balls in the logo


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

lol'd

even made a picture.. but it may be a bit offensive if it is a friend of DST's :\\



delvite said:


> lols not tryin to be funny m8 but does any1 else see the cock n balls in the logo


----------



## delvite (Jan 26, 2013)

delvite said:


> lols not tryin to be funny m8 but does any1 else see the cock n balls in the logo





mantiszn said:


> lol'd
> 
> even made a picture.. but it may be a bit offensive if it is a friend of DST's :\\


...........................................at least we know why she was giggling now


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

teabag'n......









delvite said:


> ...........................................at least we know why she was giggling now


----------



## delvite (Jan 26, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> teabag'n......


lmfao  she's gunna crack


----------



## delvite (Jan 26, 2013)

bbl lolz uk rules


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2013)

DST said:


>


mmmm ide brake that ,given half the chance !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> do you not post pics or keep a journal ice?


 i will soon, just wanna get em up and sorted, the clones have recovered, and have been moved away from the light, tbh i think i got my old bulb in,,,,,,,,,,,,again, duh! dont seem to be fast growth, may just be me but all the same,ima buy a new bulb on monday,well order one, il do sum pics later



tip top toker said:


> Aye lol. Can't for the life of me understand why I should pay for ice's gammy foot. Fucker should be out to work down a mine if something. I hate taxes, but have quite the issue with folk that laugh at the notion of it, then cry because the NHS isn't treating them right, and then go and sell on the pills said NHS give them. Fucking scum.


LOL so im scum>? i worked, and paid a HEAP of tax and stamp, i was on £28 a hr as a home carer for epople with hiv and aids, so FUKK UUU i paid more tax in a week than u do in a month so dont start calling me scum dickhed, i notice i wasent scum wen was getting gifted bud thru your door eh?
get of your fuckinghi horse TT thinking your above us all UR NOT, ur a pompus midle calss snob,who thinks hes above everyone coz he was unlucky enough to be born to a well to do fmily and types cocky smart ass asnwers and breaks peoples balls for nowt,, specially wen ur wrong,WELL FUK U, u would last 10 minutes on my estate, so hereas a idea go get a grip and learn wat real life is,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

delvite said:


> lmfao  she's gunna crack


should have got her fucked up and blagged her into the logo as a tattoo dst, cant beat advertising like that, tat on the 4head IMOOOO hahaha quality m8


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 26, 2013)

Afternoon UK'ers! how's things today?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Found this lads-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Don first told me of the parent plants behind the 'Smelly Fingerez' project I spent 3 weeks trawling through several of the biggest commercial grow site's on the net to research the genetics behind the 'Smelly Cherry' father....

'Exodus Cheese' x 'Livers/Blues' x Dr CandyMan's 'Cherry Assasin' x Heath Robinson's 'Black Rose'.

....I even managed to source the entire 'Overgrow' archive and I'm a man of integrity if nothing else so just to set things straight forever more,



The cherry pheno of AK47 has absolutely *NOTHING TO DO WITH TASTE *at all, Simon is being wholly disingenuous with that statement/seed advert (if it was actually written by him) and he's attributing the name to a taste to throw you all off track. 

Of course he will change the P1's and say he's never really come across it when it looks like this!.......



That IS the 'AK47 Cherry Pheno' mother in Dr CandyMan's 'Cherry Assassin', the male in the cross is a 'Kryptonite OG BX1'.


The other significant parent plant in Dons project is Heath Robinson's 'Black Rose' which looks like this....

(middle plant)


The parents behind this plant are the 'AK47 cherry pheno' and 'Blackberry'.


My 'Smelly Fingerez'.........





....a descendant of the AK47 cherry pheno via 'Cherry Assassin' and 'Black Rose'.

So to recap yes there is a Cherry AK, it is not a myth and there are a few people that have had it in their possession at some point. 

End of story, closed book.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

Blah blah blah.....how's it goin lads? Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

Easy Pukka.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

Acetone budder.



It's fucking lovely stuff, the initial hit is so hard and clean it fucks with your ability to talk while the head fizzing subsides!

The only problem is I've to run lines on foil like a smackhead cos it's a twat to bubble and impractical to smoke on a pipe, I think I need to be making myself one of those DMT lightbulb pipes for it.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

Na den yorky.......that smelly fingaz is doin sound at me mate's he's doin good for his 1st go....

Seems to be doin ok on the coco nutes but he's only just flipped you reckon he'll be oright all way threw?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

Aye it should be if he feeds it well (it has quite an appetite), it's a little calcium hungry so it may well need extra come mid flower.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

easy pukka lad hows things goin?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Acetone budder.
> 
> View attachment 2497095View attachment 2497096
> 
> ...


See what you mean, looks exactly like a 'beetle' of smack lol. Would a vape not be the way to go for that stuff?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

wayya doin with that on foil yorkie? get a tooter made and run the bitch lol

my pals just finishing his 40 pot grow, says i can have ALL the leaves from blue cheese and SLH,, gunna buy sum bubble bags, i think thats the easiest way, should ge a nice bit out of a 40 pots leaves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> See what you mean, looks exactly like a 'beetle' of smack lol. Would a vape not be the way to go for that stuff?


Well yes but you would need a vape that has an oil plate attachment with it like the Volcano does otherwise the best tool for the job would be a lightbulb vape that's usually used for DMT.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya doin with that on foil yorkie? get a tooter made and run the bitch lol
> 
> my pals just finishing his 40 pot grow, says i can have ALL the leaves from blue cheese and SLH,, gunna buy sum bubble bags, i think thats the easiest way, should ge a nice bit out of a 40 pots leaves


Lol I've just rolled a tooter up, fizzle fizzle motherfucker! 

Use a solvent like this mate, other than a bit of chlorophyll it's a pure product and is a million time easier and quicker to make than bags.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

use erl in the volcano
good shit
















The Yorkshireman said:


> Well yes but you would need a vape that has an oil plate attachment with it like the Volcano does otherwise the best tool for the job would be a lightbulb vape that's usually used for DMT.
> 
> View attachment 2497144View attachment 2497145


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mantiszn again.





*


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 26, 2013)

yum yum looks good


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye it should be if he feeds it well (it has quite an appetite), it's a little calcium hungry so it may well need extra come mid flower.


I'll keep a eye on it mate I'm round there a far bit.......



IC3M4L3 said:


> easy pukka lad hows things goin?


All good cheers mate how's you's?......how's the grow goin them clones oright na?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

I've a fucking sweat on sat here smoking this, it's lethal!



It's far better than on the bubble pipe I used last night, I've had to put it down and come back to it and there's only about 2-3 pin heads worth.

I'm tempted to cane the whole blob (or attempt to) for the shit's and giggles, it's difficult to weigh (I might freeze it and then see) but I'd say there's just about 1ml.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

ice chuck me up that link for torrent thingy an where to get films im gunna have ago at downloadin some today....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

Or mate chuck me some links to some good new films aswell ive seen pretty much nowt recently lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Or mate chuck me some links to some good new films aswell ive seen pretty much nowt recently lol


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1615065/

Watched it last week, it's pretty good.

Salma Hayek is the fittest MILF ever and it actually has a cameo appearance by a real cannabis plant for about 3 seconds.
The mexican cartel growing on indian land is based on a true story, a video of the land made by the DEA is on youtube.

Give it a go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;uWuHuqWauRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=uWuHuqWauRU[/video]

.........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

just watched the trailer looks good mate, you got a link for a download for it?


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Or mate chuck me some links to some good new films aswell ive seen pretty much nowt recently lol


if you wanna watch films free online go to www.1channel.ch its got all the latest movies,some just released on cinema,also has classics,it has literally any movie you can think of,its the best site ive been on yet for movies,just make sure you use the putlocker or shockshare link


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> just watched the trailer looks good mate, you got a link for a download for it?


https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7786166/Savages_2012_UNRATED_DVDRip_XviD-AN0NYM0US


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2013)

haha, that is funny!


delvite said:


> lols not tryin to be funny m8 but does any1 else see the cock n balls in the logo





mantiszn said:


> lol'd
> 
> even made a picture.. but it may be a bit offensive if it is a friend of DST's :\\


I just met them while I was buying a drink at the bar and ended up chatting with the young blonde (19 year old boarding school friends, I had to bite my first and remind myself that I am married!).

And IC3, I think it might have cost me quite a bit to keep them drunk (pr drugged) long enough to find someone who would do the tattoo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7786166/Savages_2012_UNRATED_DVDRip_XviD-AN0NYM0US


that link wont load mate keeps sayin timed out, this is why i dont fuck about we computers its stressin me nut already lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

afternoon all. 

tellin ya sledging is a young mans game, i'm fucked. bruised all over. good fun. man some of the 'sleds' were mint. bread crate strapped to two planks. a washing up bowl. wheelie bin lids, gas boards, for sale signs off houses the lot. was a reet laugh. even saw half a duvan bed at the top of the hill. ffs. 

the missus snow boot got stuck in a bog then she put her foot sans bot into the bog. oh man was in bits. she wasn't happy but fuck me it was funny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

DST said:


> haha, that is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fancy getting the logo inked ? maybe not the breeders boutique bit but the helix logo, 

might be a bit awkward trying to explain it to the missus fam mind lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fancy getting the logo inked ? maybe not the breeders boutique bit but the helix logo,
> 
> might be a bit awkward trying to explain it to the missus fam mind lol.


you should offer a free pack of seeds to people that get it done. my mate had a weetabix man on his arm for a can of fosters lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> that link wont load mate keeps sayin timed out, this is why i dont fuck about we computers its stressin me nut already lol


lol .se is down,.. thats the first link on google, bad way to do it for instance,,this is how u do a link )

BRRip%20XviD-ETRG+pirateflix&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80]HERE


----------



## trichome 1 (Jan 26, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> if you wanna watch films free online go to www.1channel.ch its got all the latest movies,some just released on cinema,also has classics,it has literally any movie you can think of,its the best site ive been on yet for movies,just make sure you use the putlocker or shockshare link


the new chainsaw massacre is a good watch on this site,also if anyone likes fighting movies gotta watch the warrior,offender is a good prison film also,they have lots of weed growing documentrys and other stuff if movies aint your thing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

i like this one for streaming
http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/

just looking for a new bulb 
wats the diffrence bwtween HPS and SUPER HPS?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

Weetabix man for a can. Jesus he musta been well pished.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

Check utopia out new series. I haven't been so confused by an opening episode in years, its mint.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've a fucking sweat on sat here smoking this, it's lethal!
> 
> View attachment 2497159
> 
> ...


Fucks that? Bho or skag?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When Don first told me of the parent plants behind the 'Smelly Fingerez' project I spent 3 weeks trawling through several of the biggest commercial grow site's on the net to research the genetics behind the 'Smelly Cherry' father....
> 
> 'Exodus Cheese' x 'Livers/Blues' x Dr CandyMan's 'Cherry Assasin' x Heath Robinson's 'Black Rose'.
> 
> ...


The book certainly isn't closed mate,
You spent 3 weeks trawling the internet and that's the evidence you come up with to prove serious seeds changed their parent stock???
Reaching would be an understatement mate, that poor looking little plant above could be anything and taking the word of a breeder that would openly admit to using a pheno that poor leaves little to be believed.
pheno's and how they taste are down to how the person sampling them describes it like simon from serious seeds said, you should know yourself that we could all grow out the same cut in our different rooms and the likely hood of them all looking identical is slim to none and slim has left the building!
Will the majority of them look the same yes but all of them? NO 
Also just to throw it out there mate the strain your talking about has quiet a parentage behind it and they are all CROSSES! the colour could come from anywhere and the pheno's coming from the seed stock will have the potential to produce hundreds if not thousands of different pheno types unless heavily worked, AK47 has many pheno's with colour in them and it doesn't mean anything.
The write up and the pictures are all good and well mate but I don't see any proof that serious seeds changed their stock i.e strains as that's what it would mean, sooooooooooo where's the evidence mate because that above certainly isn't it, "cherry" strains being used and a dodgy pheno means nothing and if that's all you got for 3 weeks investigation, well like I said mate that's not evidence of anything.
If you do find something concrete put it up I'd like to have a look before I go spending £60 on a pack mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> The book certainly isn't closed mate,
> You spent 3 weeks trawling the internet and that's the evidence you come up with to prove serious seeds changed their parent stock???
> Reaching would be an understatement mate, that poor looking little plant above could be anything and taking the word of a breeder that would openly admit to using a pheno that poor leaves little to be believed.
> pheno's and how they taste are down to how the person sampling them describes it like simon from serious seeds said, you should know yourself that we could all grow out the same cut in our different rooms and the likely hood of them all looking identical is slim to none and slim has left the building!
> ...


damn dragon that was a well written and put together responce!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn dragon that was a well written and put together responce!


I probably could have gone on mate but there really isn't any need, proof? you need to come with better than that, even if the breeding lines were correct it still wouldn't be evidence of anything more than a poor pheno and the fact that a breeder used it instead of binning it, I don't even believe it's a breeders pic as it looks shocking not only could it be a poor pheno but it could be down to grower error it looks like it's been abused! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I probably could have gone on mate but there really isn't any need, proof? you need to come with better than that, even if the breeding lines were correct it still wouldn't be evidence of anything more than a poor pheno and the fact that a breeder used it instead of binning it, I don't even believe it's a breeders pic as it looks shocking not only could it be a poor pheno but it could be down to grower error it looks like it's been abused! lol


error? lol if i know yorkie he will have sat ther with his notepad and gone thru this and then thought out every diffrent aswer u could give in responce to his post,

give it a day, im sure ul get a lengthy responce,


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

think its erl made with acetone he said.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fucks that? Bho or skag?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> think its erl made with acetone he said.....


did look like smack tho


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> error? lol if i know yorkie he will have sat ther with his notepad and gone thru this and then thought out every diffrent aswer u could give in responce to his post,
> 
> give it a day, im sure ul get a lengthy responce,


Lol I hope he didn't go to too much trouble for that little write up as I never really gave it much thought just responded off the top of my head, with that much speculation you could sit there all day picking it apart.
I would be interested to know if he's right though? I only find it hard to believe because serious seeds are solid and have been for years, they only work a few strains and their world renound and have been years, I find it hard to believe they changed out there parent stock and no one would have noticed, It's hard to find hard reports on their gear and I've grown out a few packs of theirs and to say they were stable and as described would be a massive understatement.


----------



## dura72 (Jan 26, 2013)

response has an 's' where you keeping putting a 'c' ya fuckin barely literate peasant.....evening lads , well hows life?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

Shit bed........


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

shit beds 2


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

What's your excuse then mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2013)

Fuckin hell lads too much shit for a sunday mornin lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

fell asleep t time lol,any one had had problems with the survival rate of there clone only psycho?or is it coz im no using jiffys for first time,I took 4 only i rooted lol a well ill sho pics of so far in the mother room
right lads no slagging the fan filter lol it was onlt 50 bucks and seems to be ok the now,The 3 small are sweet and sour seedlings


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

Lookin spot on pal,....always cloned sound for me the psycho I'll have to look back cos I'm not sure if it was the psycho or blues that rooted in 6 days my quickest so far, I'm sure it was the psycho....

Nowt wrong with them cheapo filters mate, I started out we 1 an did me proud for over 2 years.....


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin spot on pal,....always cloned sound for me the psycho I'll have to look back cos I'm not sure if it was the psycho or blues that rooted in 6 days my quickest so far, I'm sure it was the psycho....
> 
> Nowt wrong with them cheapo filters mate, I started out we 1 an did me proud for over 2 years.....


cool man howlong did your filter last pukka?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

I used it for about 2 an half year an now my best mate is using it on his 1st grow still goin strong but he's only just hit flower so see how it fairs up once his exo is pongin lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

thats good man!,fuck i thought that you only got 3 moon out of them?fuck buying all the good shit for the filth to take them


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

it all depends on your luck mate. ive seen some say they last years but mine was fucked after 6 months. my rhino pro should last a while now tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

True that mrt my neighbor says his cheapo only lasting a few month it looked just like mine aswell, the fan I was using with it was shit so don't no if that had owt to do with it....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

mine was a cheepy fan and filter kit that came with a cheep secret jardin tent. they all lasted 2 grows and when i got my new fan (8" rvk) it sucked so hard it fucked the zip up on the tent lol


----------



## SN4PPS (Jan 27, 2013)

How much are people paying for weed in kent now?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

the price of weed is just going up and up man!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

All about maintainance. My rvk is OLD but coz its been strippwd and greased on yhe reg its laffin..
Dura u cunt i can fix mh spellin ul always be a jock [email protected] lmao hahaha morning peoples

Seems the seedlings are km wigh half strenggh rhiz and start il get em up to full later


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you using a cooled hood DrG? I would try and get rid of some of the excess duct you got. Will improve your fan performance and should reduce noise slightly. Not that I am saying either of these are a problem. But if you are not using the fan for a hood, just attach the thing directly onto your filer, then a bit of duct out and you will be golden. Just a wee suggestion. And if you are having trouble cloning your psycho, it's probably because you got your cut of that wet cunt SSBilly, lol.



drgrowshit said:


> fell asleep t time lol,any one had had problems with the survival rate of there clone only psycho?or is it coz im no using jiffys for first time,I took 4 only i rooted lol a well ill sho pics of so far in the mother roomView attachment 2498115View attachment 2498116View attachment 2498117View attachment 2498118View attachment 2498119
> right lads no slagging the fan filter lol it was onlt 50 bucks and seems to be ok the now,The 3 small are sweet and sour seedlings


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 27, 2013)

*

im currently growing luton cheese which i got from cutting .. i am in week 10 of flower and they look like they could go another two weeks (had some cold temp issues in the last three weeks due to snow )allthough an indoor grow .. luton cheese is what everyone is growing around here and is a cutting only strain . it has sativa like leaves and a long flowering time, but big heavy indica style buds and bushyness .. the trichs are just turning cloudy and she is still producing them now . i wish i would have lollipopped these beautys as there is a lot of popcorn however over the next two weeks i am hoping to see them swell up . i am very impressed with the smell and look of the buds , trichomes all over the place this stuff is amazing .. good ventilation is a must for the luton cheese .any other uk growers grown this stuff? just wanted to put this out there to see what replies i get ...​




*


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like exo mate. Drg, that my cut fucked then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

how come u got carbon filter hooked up? too early u dont need that, and lol on your filter, does lok rather chinese 1.99 for 50 of em!! lmao

sorry hahaha

so guys, ordering new bulb shorlty, i asked ast night but no cunt answered, HPS OR SUPER-HPS,, wats best? and whats the diffrence? 13.99 for a 600 :O bonus!


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 27, 2013)

i got a mate who owns a grow shop and he says the phillips 600 hps is the best flowering bulb .. his opinion my 2 cents


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 27, 2013)

25£ebay heres a link SONT PIA Plus_600 Watt_*£68.40*
BLT Direct




_Philips_ Son-t Pia Plus 600w_Hps_ ...*£25.00*
eBay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunmasters have always been good for me like, but ive always been given pals bulbs from his old grows before wen he used to do 1 bulb 1 grow, so ive no clue how many hours are on mine, no black on them so cant be that bad, but im gunna get a shps or hps as soon as i learn the diffrence
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-LIGHT-W-HPS-BULB-GROW-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-600-Watt-hps-/261158805316?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cce471f44

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-LIGHT-W-HPS-DUAL-SPECTRUM-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-600-Watt-hps-/261158891108?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cce486e64


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 2498298View attachment 2498299View attachment 2498300


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 27, 2013)

i got afeeling a super hps is a sales technique just to sell more of them ...but worth a go nether the less. good luck with whatever u go for mate


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 27, 2013)

looks just like a big bang 2 i just grew out .. same colours going on and bud fomation with long stem ..what seed bank did u use ...kana??


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

i dont know the seedbank but the strain is pineapple kush


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 27, 2013)

Ic3, super hps have 17% better energy efficiency and 25% more blue,violet and green light. Tho green is useless to use in the spectrum range anyway. But that's the difference mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

so what would u say get closet super or normal hps,, gunna finish my veg off and use it for flower


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd go for the shps probly, just for the extra light spec. Extra blue since your using it in veg and more blue in flower is meant to boost resin production.
Or even better a dual spec hps. What are you going for? i've got a brand new power plant 600w hps bulb in me loft you can have mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'd go for the shps probly, just for the extra light spec. Extra blue since your using it in veg and more blue in flower is meant to boost resin production.
> Or even better a dual spec hps


 yhe that was wat i meant sorry dual spec or shps, sorry should have mentiones that i was talking about dual spec hps


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 27, 2013)

I assume dual spec would have a better overall coverage of the full spectrum than a super hps. A shps will have a boost in certain light colors, where a dual spec will be better overall. Imo anyway


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

think its coz my propegator has a heat mat built in to lol,na yir cuts fine, closetg,sounds gay ha ha,lol never got it from bill,its starting to pre flower and smell and like it to get the heat out my room lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

fucking stoned cunt i am i put my last fan filter together lol must have forgot ill get on it dst lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 27, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> think its coz my propegator has a heat mat built in to lol,na yir cuts fine, closetg,sounds gay ha ha,lol never got it from bill,its starting to pre flower and smell and like it to get the heat out my room lol


haha fucker!!! who put a coin in you?lol sounds better than cupboard gardner lol. They heated props are a pain. Did you have a little tub of water sitting in there when you had it plugged in?. I don't plug mine in for fear of frying cuts lol


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

check out ma thread ppl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

i think for this grow il get the dual spec, for next oneil get a 600mh and 600 red spec,, swap em out wen flip time comes, if i dinet have seedlings id buy red spec but i have so its tough lol

so the seedlings are about 5 inches below the hood (air cooled) just waiting for em to start producing beanches n shit then il move the physco closer,got em at a disatnce to keep em small,, kept em on starter nutes too,, trying to keep em all at same size, but ther nice and recovered now, il sort sum pics otu later guys

YO closet cum on msn if ya want i got a a lil bit of spare time fancy a chat?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 27, 2013)

What's the point in that mate? you'd be better sticking with the red/blue spec coming from one bulb instead of two man. Or if you want to run 2 x 600's run 2 dual spec. Wouldn't it work out kinda the same?
Cool man, be on in 2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> The book certainly isn't closed mate,
> You spent 3 weeks trawling the internet and that's the evidence you come up with to prove serious seeds changed their parent stock???
> Reaching would be an understatement mate, that poor looking little plant above could be anything and taking the word of a breeder that would openly admit to using a pheno that poor leaves little to be believed.
> pheno's and how they taste are down to how the person sampling them describes it like simon from serious seeds said, you should know yourself that we could all grow out the same cut in our different rooms and the likely hood of them all looking identical is slim to none and slim has left the building!
> ...



Right, I've had to roll my sleeves up for this......

Firstly I didn't go searching for proof of Serious changing the line I went searching for proof of the 'Cherry AK', which I found.
I condensed the information for the benefit, you're quite welcome to search the Overgrow.com archive on it's own (regardless of the commercial net) but I hope you realise how big it is.

Take the word of a breeder? Poor little pheno? Dodgy? Could be anything? (that one tickles me)
You obviously aren't familiar with who Dr CandyMan is and I don't really expect you to but he is very respected in the underground breeding world, the guy grew several hundred outdoor plants at a time for several years. But that aside please tell me where in this picture you think the plant looks abused.....



It has a very slight calcium deficiency in the areas marked in black but then the plant is outdoors, other than that the plant is a picture of health.
I can only assume you you are looking at the leaf in the red area but judging buy the health of the rest of the plant we can see I'm sceptical if it's attached to or even from that plant. Please feel free to mark out any other areas you have problems with because I surely must be blind not to see them. 

Your _Ad Hominem_ attack on the health of the plant does not discredit the validity of the claim and besides that the picture in question is 1 bud from 1 plant, that particular plant could have been flowered just to pollinate for seeds. We don't know so we don't speculate but the fact that the plant exists stands, I gave photo evidence of what is the cherry pheno of 'AK47' from a man who was growing hundreds of plants at the time. 
On the flip side to your comments on the plants health if you would like to inspect the grow rooms of 'Serious Seeds' they are in an interview with Simon on Ludacris's 'The Red Light District' DVD and here in the 'Blueberry Yum Yum' video, the plants are far from prime specimens or well tended to say the least.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QxJbQvknaW8


"_how they taste are down to how the person sampling them describes it like simon from serious seeds said, you should know yourself that we could all grow out the same cut in our different rooms and the likely hood of them all looking identical is slim to none and slim has left the building!":- _This is also illogical, since when has taste been related to colour? You can't change the conclusion to fit the premiss, since I established in beginning the cherry pheno name *HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TASTE *your argument doesn't stand. 
_
"Also just to throw it out there mate the strain your talking about has quiet a parentage behind it and they are all CROSSES! the colour could come from anywhere and the pheno's coming from the seed stock will have the potential to produce hundreds if not thousands of different pheno types unless heavily worked":- _Actually no you misunderstand, seed stock doesn't have the potential to throw out hundreds of different phenos (taking environmental influences out of the equation). The number of phenos is much, much smaller but some genetic pheno expressions don't pop up as much as others.The reason why the cherry AK is that colour is because of the genetic inheritance of certain pigments, the presence of these pigments make selective breeding quite easy and a hell of a lot easier than selecting for taste (don't even get me started on the 'Pineapple' pheno of C99).....

"Other than green, purple is the most common color in living marijuana. Triggered by seasonal temperature changes (just as trees change colour in the fall), the vibrant hues of the mature pot plant are also the result of genetics and the creativity of the cultivator or breeder.
Indoors and outdoors, color can be influenced by deficiencies as well as by temperature. The intense green of chlorophyll usually overpowers other colors, such as red, orange and the coveted purple. Chlorophyll tends to break down late in the season, and a pigment known as anthocyanin is unmasked and allowed to show through.
For purple colour to develop upon maturation, a strain must have the genetic potential to produce anthocyanin pigments. However, the colour might never be shown if environmental conditions don&#8217;t cause chlorophyll breakdown. Colombian and Hindu Kush strains tend to develop purple coloration when subjected to low night temperatures during the end of their life cycles. Purple Orangutan, originally from Afghanistan with heavy traits of the Hindu Kush, produces some of the darkest purple and blue tones found in any marijuana strain.
Another pigment called carotenoid is largely responsible for the yellow, orange, red and brown colors of marijuana. These colours begin to show in the leaves and calyxes of certain strains as the green chlorophyll colour fades. Gold strains reveal underlying yellow and orange pigments as they mature. Red strains are usually closer to reddish brown in colour, though certain carotenoid and anthocyanin pigments are nearly red, and streaks of these colours occasionally appear in the petioles (the slender stems supporting the leaflets) in ripe flowers. The red colour in pressed, low-grade tops often consists of masses of reddish-brown dried pistils." ~ High Times article.

To come with statements like those in a thread frequented by some folk who know a thing or two just makes you look foolish and that that you don't have a clue what you're taking about mate, if you stand by those statement's then I think you'd best tell Don that he's tripping because these 'Smelly Cherry' seeds here....



....aren't all jet black and he hasn't got around 80-85% of them to go purple in 4 generations and his F3 male stud hasn't made the Lemon's buds go purple in a first cross (my plant as proof), when I S1 it I'll let you know how that get's on turning it's offspring purple.
There are a couple of people here that now have access to a clone of that purple plant I grew, ask any one of them what colour the calyx/pre-flowers are even in veg and I'll tell you they'll say pink/purple if I haven't mixed the cuts up.
We call the Cherry AK a pheno but actually it's a particular genotype of AK making gene transferral to offspring guaranteed with a dominant allele.

I don't have any "proof" of serious changing their P1's (all it would take is to use a sister of the original mother to make the next batch of F1's and you wouldn't know) just like I don't have any 'proof' what really happened to the twin towers on sept 11, I do know that if you grow out a couple of hundred AK47's you won't find the cherry any more just like I know the twin towers didn't collapse due to jet fuel fire! Just like I can look out of the widow in the morning and see snow on the ground, I don't need to have actually seen the snow fall to know that it has.

When 2 separate breeders of distinction (CandyMan and Heath, not to mention others) both grow out enough AK47's to find the plant in question and can probably give you an informed insight into the ratio of said plant within the seed numbers say that the cherry isn't there any more then you have to take their word for it unless you have the ability to grow out enough to call them on it? Leaving the only logical explanation to be that the stock used isn't the same, it can't possibly be.

"_If you do find something concrete put it up I'd like to have a look before I go spending £60 on a pack mate_":- Frankly I don't need to find anything concrete, it's good enough for me. I don't care where you spend your money or if you believe me, you are quite welcome to spend your pennies where you like and let yourself be labelled a 'dumb consumer' by the commercial seed industry (Greenhouse thrive on it). 

I could go on to state that it's highly unlikely Mr Nice's strains are what they are said to be either, since Shanty got busted in Switzerland several years ago for "bringing into Switzerland plants that could be used to produce a controlled substance" (leading to a 4 year custodial sentence) his library of genetics were seized hence him only working on 'CBD Crew' strains since his release but you would probably want the evidence sheets from the Swiss police to prove the Widow seeds that Seedsman Seeds sell are very old stock if legit at all.
The majority of the commercial seed industry is fucking bunk and isn't worth 60 sheets a pack in a month of Sunday's, I can list numerous underground breeders that have done more to push selective breeding forward in the last 10 years than the entire Netherlands has since Shanti and the white family!

The only speculation here is from you mate. I on the other hand don't take anything on face value or with presumption so I had to find out if the cherry really exists for myself and I've presented the evidence as well as educated information that the same plant isn't to be found any more, take it or leave it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

told u..................

look lets make it easy

i know more than both of u and thats not a lot

i win

chillax


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2013)

Like I said, man of integrity.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Like I said, man of integrity.


i know i am

wat about it?


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

Cause he ain't a dafty. Good cannabis smells all the time


IC3M4L3 said:


> how come u got carbon filter hooked up? too early u dont need that, and lol on your filter, does lok rather chinese 1.99 for 50 of em!! lmao
> 
> sorry hahaha
> 
> so guys, ordering new bulb shorlty, i asked ast night but no cunt answered, HPS OR SUPER-HPS,, wats best? and whats the diffrence? 13.99 for a 600 :O bonus!


They are good lights, I use them. 25 euro for a 600 watt sont pia plus is what I pay.



dannylongting said:


> 25£ebay heres a link SONT PIA Plus_600 Watt_*£68.40*
> BLT Direct
> 
> 
> ...





drgrowshit said:


> fucking stoned cunt i am i put my last fan filter together lol must have forgot ill get on it dst lol


Sweet, and I would still run my cabon filter. I have one in my veg area for sure.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

decided on going for a dual spec sunmaster DST

dont know enough about superhps to make a good decicison


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

Dual spec should be nice. The Sont Pia have a nice range of blue in them as well Although Phillips also do a MH


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Dual spec should be nice. The Sont Pia have a nice range of blue in them as well Although Phillips also do a MH


 yeh il get the dual spec fak it  14 qwid cant go wrong


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

ive read a few posts about bulbs and a lot of them recomend the sony bulb. its a bit too pricey for me at the mo


----------



## TicKle (Jan 27, 2013)

i got a 400mh and a 600red HPS double hooded, both on full time in flower room, the girls love it!


----------



## delvite (Jan 27, 2013)

new pictures in my journal of day 39 12/12, video update will be on tomorrow


----------



## whybrow (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah i want a good light source that costs less than £20 and can plug in to wall for flowering and veg. any ideas?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2013)

whybrow said:


> yeah i want a good light source that costs less than £20 and can plug in to wall for flowering and veg. any ideas?


A product to fit that brief doesn't exist I'm afraid.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2013)

is it coming out of your pocket money?



whybrow said:


> yeah i want a good light source that costs less than £20 and can plug in to wall for flowering and veg. any ideas?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

hps plugs into a wall,, via a ballast mind.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2013)

whybrow said:


> yeah i want a good light source that costs less than £20 and can plug in to wall for flowering and veg. any ideas?


I want a strain that grows its self no nutes yields,stinks and also then at finish just transforms into £20 notes any ideas? Lmao

Can I have a bag of benzos, a few grams of white and a thai hooker to suck me off on tap too?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Can I have a bag of benzos, a few grams of white and a thai hooker to suck me off on tap too?


Shit Sambo, are you not getting those in little packets at the bottom of your cornflakes like the rest of us!?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeh cant ask for tablets..ul habe TTT looking down on us calling u scum.. Lmao


Checked me plants.damn seedlings are slow.. Physco looking mint.sexy and green
Pics soon


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 27, 2013)

Orite lads how are we all ? been a bit lazy with the photos recently . Bought a new camera which will increase the quality and be a lot quicker. Soon as it arrives ill put pics up of what i have . Bought a lumix DMC G1 .


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Morning lads, the weather's back to normal, thank fuck
@drg, that link in your sig for your new journal doesn't work mate.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 28, 2013)

i know man ill need to fix it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i know man ill need to fix it


link does work, its just not a hyper link. select all and open in new tab!

morning ladies, opted for a 600 watt dual spec sunmaster bulb,sholdsee great growth from it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Checked me plants.damn seedlings are slow.. Physco looking mint.sexy and green
> Pics soon


So what's happened to the purple cuts?



IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies, opted for a 600 watt dual spec sunmaster bulb,sholdsee great growth from it


Why did you buy another HPS bulb when you need a MH for veg?


----------



## delvite (Jan 28, 2013)

new video update in my siggy  mention of bean give away on youtube


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what's happened to the purple cuts?
> 
> dont ask. needless to say i wont run soil again.
> 
> Why did you buy another HPS bulb when you need a MH for veg?


i dont "NEED" A mh for veg at all,, as far as veg goes im just waiting for my seedlings, to get ready, so i got a dual spec, wernt spenign money on a mh for this grow not wen money on a new hps is better spent


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont "NEED" A mh for veg at all,, as far as veg goes im just waiting for my seedlings, to get ready, so i got a dual spec, wernt spenign money on a mh for this grow not wen money on a new hps is better spent


You need a MH unless you want your plants skinny and lanky again but how is a new HPS money better spent? You all ready have an HPS that is far from past it so why buy another one, if you got a MH then you would get bigger bushier plants to flower under your HPS meaning more yield.

And never mind "dont ask. needless to say i wont run soil again", what's happened to the purple cuts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

Dogs just gone in.

View attachment 2499580


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You need a MH unless you want your plants skinny and lanky again but how is a new HPS money better spent? You all ready have an HPS that is far from past it so why buy another one, if you got a MH then you would get bigger bushier plants to flower under your HPS meaning more yield.
> 
> And never mind "dont ask. needless to say i wont run soil again", what's happened to the purple cuts?


i have 2 hps bulbs,, 1 has many more hours of use than the other, i keep getting them confused,and putting the more used one in, so to save confusion ima just buy a new one, fak it,

the purple cuts, well urmm,, hmm was watering everyday, guys on here said not to, due to salt build up or sum shit, so i stopped, 2 days and the fuckers shrivvelled up,starge thing was they starting budding iv veg? weird, but anyways yeh they kinda died, and tbh i wasent 100% comfortable with soil,like i said, SO, il be running 8 under around 1k with new bulbs, so should be all good. shit happens i suppose, i posted on this days ago about the same time u was menna 
A- tell me what feed and when
B- pop one of those cfls over

guess u was busy? NM like i ssaid shit happens, the rest in coco are doing great! fucking soil grrr lol


dual spec is tried and tested so i realy dont see the problem,YOUR way is your way, everyone does it diffrent, and tryingto get sum1 to do sumthing thats not ther way never works


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

christ lad, black thumbs you have eh. I was well impressed with how quickly mine rooted. like 7 days tops


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ lad, black thumbs you have eh. I was well impressed with how quickly mine rooted. like 7 days tops


huh?
how long to seedlinsg take>? mine are about 4 days under the 600, stil got like 4-6 leaves, and the roots are fine been on rhis and star for 2 days, im used to clones, wich are doing fine,

could do a pic if yas wanted

IMAGINE THIS







wunt ya just kILL EM,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

the smelly fingerez cuts i'm meaning fella. I mothered it for a couple of weeks and took a half dozen clones all rooted healthy strong as you like in 7 days flat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the smelly fingerez cuts i'm meaning fella. I mothered it for a couple of weeks and took a half dozen clones all rooted healthy strong as you like in 7 days flat.


NA THESE WAS BIG CUTS, IN SOIL THO, THEY JUST SHIRVVELED UP,, DUNNO WTF HAPPENED, lesson learned, ui dont like soil lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

if they were unrooted probably needed misting and a prop cover over them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if they were unrooted probably needed misting and a prop cover over them.


na mate they wer BIG,, i think yorkie had em for about a month before me, so not like lil things, pukka took one and they wer ready to flower,

so seedlings how long u reckon they take?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

sounds like they're doing fine to me? a 600 is a bit overkill but no big prob. 

maybe i'm missing something, what do you mean 'how long will they take' like before you can flower them? i generally wait 3-4 weeks or longer if they need training but you can obviously flip them now if you ant.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate they wer BIG,, i think yorkie had em for about a month before me, so not like lil things, pukka took one and they wer ready to flower,
> 
> so seedlings how long u reckon they take?


lol so how ya manage to kill this lot then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like they're doing fine to me? a 600 is a bit overkill but no big prob.
> 
> maybe i'm missing something, what do you mean 'how long will they take' like before you can flower them? i generally wait 3-4 weeks or longer if they need training but you can obviously flip them now if you ant.


not to flipi mean to start pruducng branches and stuff, lol im stoked i havent killed em to be honest, im a root riot fan now, il do sum pics later, cant do em now batteries dead on phone so flash wont work



Saerimmner said:


> lol so how ya manage to kill this lot then?


 havent killed anything,,

had 2 cherry cuts in soil that died, cunting things, but ive never used soil b4

these 3 are phsyco


these 2 are cali mist


these 3 are PE fems they been under 600 for about 2-4 days roughly


thoughts?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not to flipi mean to start pruducng branches and stuff, lol im stoked i havent killed em to be honest, im a root riot fan now, il do sum pics later, cant do em now batteries dead on phone so flash wont work


Yeah get some pics up ic3, my psychos are two weeks in 12/12 today but to be honest they only look about a week in, there slow in flowering this time round, the last lot wer vegged longer but that shouldn't matter really with the clones

oh aye I done a bit of choppin round the bottoms yesterday, cleared out pretty much anything that I don't think will produce much, hope it makes the ttrim easier at least


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah get some pics up ic3, my psychos are two weeks in 12/12 today but to be honest they only look about a week in, there slow in flowering this time round, the last lot wer vegged longer but that shouldn't matter really with the clones
> 
> oh aye I done a bit of choppin round the bottoms yesterday, cleared out pretty much anything that I don't think will produce much, hope it makes the ttrim easier at least



ther above m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the purple cuts, well urmm,, hmm was watering everyday, guys on here said not to, due to salt build up or sum shit, so i stopped, 2 days and the fuckers shrivvelled up,starge thing was they starting budding iv veg? weird, but anyways yeh they kinda died, and tbh i wasent 100% comfortable with soil,like i said, SO, il be running 8 under around 1k with new bulbs, so should be all good. shit happens i suppose, i posted on this days ago about the same time u was menna
> A- tell me what feed and when
> B- pop one of those cfls over
> 
> ...


You fucking lying bastard!

For starters IC3 I told you not to water them everyday, I told you to water them once a week when I gave you them as they were in soil.
There's no way on this earth that those cuts (or at least the one you didn't give away) died in 2 days or even shrivelled up for that matter, that cut was over as month old and stood around 8" high with about 7-8 nodes! 

It was in a 1L airpot and was at least twice the size of this....



....that I manage to keep alive quite easily on a once a fortnight watering, that plant would have to be deliberately neglected for it to have died!

And no it didn't start budding in veg, they're female pre-flowers you thick twat!.....



....you know (or don't know in your case), the things that you look for so that you know your growing a female and not a male!

So I put it to you they didn't "kind of die" at all, you gave one away and you let the other one die because you're too lazy to water with 2 different PH's for different plants?

Shit doesn't just happen at all, there has to be factors involved for shit to happen so....

A) Are you incapable of reading the back of a veg nute bottle and following simple instructions until I get there?


Oh yes I forgot, you are incapable of following simple instructions this is why you thought it best to water the cut every day!

B) You said you didn't need me to bring the bulb as your mate had dropped in the strip! Or was that a ploy so I wouldn't come and find out you'd gave a cut away before you'd even had it a week!

Me being busy doesn't come into it, you have my house number you can ring. And don't dare try to blame the soil again, it's YOUR fault the plant is dead not the soil.

Dual spec is tried and tested for what exactly, vegging? No it hasn't, I've run dual spec Sunmaster's since day one and they make no difference to veg whatsoever it's still red light making plants stretch.


Trying to get somebody to do something that isn't their way only never works when that person is too stupid or stubborn to take on board what is being shown, YOUR way ends up in dead plants or poor quality with poor yields. 
You are quite welcome to carry on with your way (that has proven to be shit) but don't ever ask me again to show you how to get on and then completely fuck me off without giving it a go!

I have come to the conclusion that most average growers are actually as thick as shit, if it doesn't have (A) and (B) idiot proof instructions then they're fucking stumped!
Pukka was the same, "But it's in soil" and the problem is?

You want to worry about not being able to tell the difference between a male and a female before you go frying your head with what wavelength your dual spec puts out! 

That's it I'm done, fucking hands are washed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther above m8


Them psycho will sort themselves out, I probly didn't see the worst of them but they seem to be pickin up a bit, as for the rest I'm sure they'll pick up just need to give em time imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You fucking lying bastard!
> 
> For starters IC3 I told you not to water them everyday, I told you to water them once a week when I gave you them as they were in soil.
> There's no way on this earth that those cuts (or at least the one you didn't give away) died in 2 days or even shrivelled up for that matter, that cut was over as month old and stood around 8" high with about 7-8 nodes!
> ...


lmao ark at you, i never said u told me not to water every day so b4 u start calling sum1 a lying bastard or w/eva eread properly,, but i guess ur always right eh? 
anyways thanx for the letdown on popping a cfl bak to me,, i sorted it myself,, il grow MY WAY, not yours, and i do just fine, the cherry was SHITE! the smoke was crap so tbh im glad they died

now my hands are washed yet another thread cunt to go on my list 

peace.

and i said AFTER A WEEK not to bring the cfl bak since id sorted summet elseware,, u said ud pop it bak after signing on u never did so why say it? mr perfect go fuk yerself


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha fuck soil lol........i was like that cos for some reason thought you was always in coco....I just cunt be bothered to mix 2 lots of feed yorky barely get time to see to me coco girls these days we the baby an starting up me own firm I'm running on about 3-4 hours sleep a night... never mind doin a soil run for the 1st time too, same reason I fucked my slh last grow cos just dint have time to do 2 feeds so it got the full strength huge psycho feed...

Fuck it tho I just think it's funny how pissy you get we ice when he disobeys you lol

An my best mate is sorting me half his crop as the lucky bastards got a exo an pe off me 4 week veg in perfect health an your big smelly fingaz(lol) plus all my old equipment an me showing him the ropes so it ain't just like I've kid it to the local nobhead...I'll get some pics when I'm there...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2013)

When they eventually legalise cannabis over here I reckon all yous cunts should get on Jeremy Kyle and sort your problems out lol.....he never sent this, he never done this, he gave my fucking cut away lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When they eventually legalise cannabis over here I reckon all yous cunts should get on Jeremy Kyle and sort your problems out lol.....he never sent this, he never done this, he gave my fucking cut away lol


lol @ the squabbling too 
Jeremy vile and Judge Judy would have strong words for the pair of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

i think if i were ever to be in that horrible twats company i'd take it as my civil duty to give him a reet good hiding. jeremy kyle is such a cunt. oooh i was once a gambling addict i know how to fix everyone's problems i'll just shout over you and tell you to buy nappies not 20 bags.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao ark at you, i never said u told me not to water every day so b4 u start calling sum1 a lying bastard or w/eva eread properly,, but i guess ur always right eh?
> anyways thanx for the letdown on popping a cfl bak to me,, i sorted it myself,, il grow MY WAY, not yours, and i do just fine, the cherry was SHITE! the smoke was crap so tbh im glad they died
> 
> now my hands are washed yet another thread cunt to go on my list
> ...


NO, YOU READ THE POST PROPERLY!

Your a lying bastard because they DIDN'T both die you gave one away to TiKle! I knew the answer to the question before I asked it and wanted to see if you'd tell me or spin me a line but oh guess what......

The let down on popping the CFL back to you!? *YOU TOLD ME LESS THAN AN HOUR AND A HALF AFTER I MENTIONED COMING THAT YOU DIDN'T WANT IT!

**

01-20-2013, 01:09 PM#65872​The Yorkshireman 





Veteran SmokerMr. Ganja












































Join DateApr 2010
Posts2,295Journal Entries1

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by IC3M4L3 
WOOHOO!!
got 2 inch tall plants in me prop box!! fuking 2 out of 6 so far,.,, unfucking belieavable.

enough ofthe headbanging yorkie u cunt! its all about wat your comfortable with doing,. ALSO wers my cfl u cunt, usaid ud be bak AND ANDa my feeding chedule,, damn dude ur slipping

lemmi know wen the buds ready,, how much u reckon of them?



1) I'll come through tomorrow with the bulb, mid lunch after I've scratched on I promise.​




*



*

01-20-2013, 02:33 PM#65890​IC3M4L3 





Mr.GanjaMr. Ganja












































Join DateFeb 2012
Locationthat awkward time wen u go for shit and have no toilet paper!!!Posts3,888

[h=2]




[/h]
oh yorkie dont need the cfl,, pal just dropped t4 in​




*


To be a good liar IC3 you need to have a good memory so yes I am right.
Anyway if we're talking about let downs, thanks for not telling me that the network adapter on that mobo was fucked meaning I'd have top buy a new modem card to use the internet.

Let's just get it straight that you asked me to help you with your "first soil grow" not the other way around so don't make me out to be a bullying cunt.
You don't do just fine at all, you do crap but you just don't see it.


The Cherry was shite? The smoke was crap so your glad they died?
LMFAO! That's not what you were saying the other week after a cure, but besides it's not about how strong it is when your a man who only smokes a joint for bed. 
It's about how much fucking raw bud weight you can sell on to get paid and that purp will yield more in 2 plants than your other 8 put together! 

I'm not falling out with you personally IC3 so don't get pissy about it, I'm a man of integrity and I expect folk to be as straight with me as I am with them. 
You of all people should know the importance of integrity, how long have you spent locked up with cons?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Don lad the smelly cherry x Chemband is doin sweet mate looks like it's gunna be a good yielder dog bx1 is lookin well nice too looks like the front middle 1 from your update.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha fuck soil lol........i was like that cos for some reason thought you was always in coco....I just cunt be bothered to mix 2 lots of feed yorky barely get time to see to me coco girls these days we the baby an starting up me own firm I'm running on about 3-4 hours sleep a night... never mind doin a soil run for the 1st time too, same reason I fucked my slh last grow cos just dint have time to do 2 feeds so it got the full strength huge psycho feed...
> 
> Fuck it tho I just think it's funny how pissy you get we ice when he disobeys you lol
> 
> An my best mate is sorting me half his crop as the lucky bastards got a exo an pe off me 4 week veg in perfect health an your big smelly fingaz(lol) plus all my old equipment an me showing him the ropes so it ain't just like I've kid it to the local nobhead...I'll get some pics when I'm there...


I wasn't having ago mate, just an observation.

I wouldn't get pissy if IC3 followed the advice he asked me to give, he asks me to help and then carry's on doing what he knows has been proven to be bad practice.
He has not followed a single shred of it, not even tried once and that's why I get vexed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Sneak preview threw the spy hole day 14 12/12


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wasn't having ago mate, just an observation.
> 
> I wouldn't get pissy if IC3 followed the advice he asked me to give, he asks me to help and then carry's on doing what he knows has been proven to be bad practice.
> He has not followed a single shred of it, not even tried once and that's why I get vexed.


Lol you should no ice is unteachable mate....... I've given the lad a far bit of advice don't think he's listened to much lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol you should no ice is unteachable mate.......


I do now....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sneak preview threw the spy hole day 14 12/12
> View attachment 2499679


pukka m8 what are they? Was gettin a bit stressed cos thinkin mine wer bein slow for 2 weeks in but they look about as far on as yours, made me feel better that pic did, my last run of psycho I thot showed flowers faster, probly didn't..ah fuck I can't mind, don't like keepin too many pics or dates lying round


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2013)

I blame the thread it just brings out the best in people lmao


----------



## ajk93 (Jan 28, 2013)

hi there has anyone grown banrneys blue cheese outdoors in the uk i did but itgot nicked while it was flowering was a loveley plant tho so was wondering if anyone manged to finish it and what they got of it thanks for any response


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> pukka m8 what are they? Was gettin a bit stressed cos thinkin mine wer bein slow for 2 weeks in but they look about as far on as yours, made me feel better that pic did, my last run of psycho I thot showed flowers faster, probly didn't..ah fuck I can't mind, don't like keepin too many pics or dates lying round


It goes from top left across mate, exo, pe, smelly cherry x Chemband, magic monkey and the dogbx1 up front. the exo an pe are in front of the rest mate an are about normal for this stage but the seed girls are all behind the dog more so don't mean nothin just took longer to start flower..

I thought the same about the last psycho I did mate thought it looked behind most the grow but turned out the best I've done....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think if i were ever to be in that horrible twats company i'd take it as my civil duty to give him a reet good hiding. jeremy kyle is such a cunt. oooh i was once a gambling addict i know how to fix everyone's problems i'll just shout over you and tell you to buy nappies not 20 bags.


yeh hes so ful of shit, what makes me laugh is that he preaches yet uses a bingo gambling place as his programme sponsor,, pot and kettle comes to mind



PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol you should no ice is unteachable mate....... I've given the lad a far bit of advice don't think he's listened to much lol


 no i am teachable, hell i dident know how to do shit before this place and u lot, much props,, the point is im NOT being force fed sum other persons way of growing,, it wasent advice it was preachng, and im not into that, 

also wen i say il do wummet I DO IT no ifs or buts it gets done, other epople aint like that,, so pisses me off,,

so u can say what u want but unlike SUM, i do have bigger priorities that growing fucking weed, family first, but to those with no kids they have no fucking clue, post counts and shit dont mean shit,

and pukka i have listend dumb dumb, but like i said,il do it MY way with advice not nazi syle pressure

but watever think wat u want, obiously,, u dident even want the soil ones pukka lol so dont u start u cunt!! lmaio

and besides u may be the man in growing but not very much else, im a techguy,, growing is just summet to getme teeth into

and really yorkie,, all this going bak pages and counting hours? u really have nothing to do in life do u apart from trying to be bobby big bollox?

go get laid and have sum kids,,

and i dunno why u bother with these long drawn out responces,, i for one dont read em,, cant be arsed or have the interest


----------



## lowblower (Jan 28, 2013)

jus incase anyone is lookin to make their own femenized beans for spring http://www.thehydrosource.com/ ship Tiresias mist to europe (colloidal silver) this brand is tried n tested by 'trousers' tho so i know it works. GOnna b doin sum auto crosses this summer . took bout 1.5 weeks to ship it but arrived well packeged


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck off ice ya fanny was you talkin to me then?? "The man in growing" haha I know abit about canna coco that's it still learning all the time you cunt lol
Advice is free ant cost me owt so I cunt give two fucks if you follow it or not mate it's upto it's your grow do as you please just don't come moaning when ya shit is shit lol...


----------



## lowblower (Jan 28, 2013)

it was the only place that did international devliery, even on ebay n amazon. It was selling from amazon but i went direct to the store n cut out the midddle man


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

"But not very much else" what the fuck do you no ya twat you don't no me mate I'm pretty clever just not any good on computers does that mean I'm thick? Lol.....ya just mardy cos every fucker thinks your thick lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

Opinions are like arseholes eh everyone's got one and they're usually full of shite.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Any dog growers got advice on the hermi probs....not got any probs yet just was wondering is it early on they grow balls or later an should I just pick um off? I've got everything crossed that I don't get none so hopefully I won't she's lookin fuckin splendid lol real fuel like smell diesel or sumut ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Opinions are like arseholes eh everyone's got one and they're usually full of shite.


Yeh seems I've got 2 with me boy ice lol

I honestly never take owt ice says grief wise the wrong way just makes me chuckle he ant got a insult in him the big soft twat


----------



## ajk93 (Jan 28, 2013)

gunna do an outside grow any strains to recommend for a good smoke and yield was thinking barneys farm blue cheese, would also be interested in auto if they are good enough quality any suggestions


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

I've had my dog on 12/12fs since the start of december. On the 14th of jan it started to grow pods at node 3 and 5. I picked the ones on the top off they haven't grew back. The lower ones i have left to grow cos i want their jizz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't no much mate but from what i've read you'd be better with autos with our weather unless your in a green house.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm attempting an outdoor grow this year and will be using auto's i'm thinking of auto ak47,auto afghan kush or auto pounder. I was told that photo's would never finish on time before the first frost, but fuck nose!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I've had my dog on 12/12fs since the start of december. On the 14th of jan it started to grow pods at node 3 and 5. I picked the ones on the top off they haven't grew back. The lower ones i have left to grow cos i want their jizz


Cheers mate so it's low down you get the nuts I'll keep a eye out then I'm 14 days 12/12, I was thinkin the same with leaving a few on if I do get some just to hit the dogbx1 up with its own jizz lol what the fuck would they be called? Dog bx1 fems? !?!? Lol I ant got a clue...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm attempting an outdoor grow this year and will be using auto's i'm thinking of auto ak47,auto afghan kush or auto pounder. I was told that photo's would never finish on time before the first frost, but fuck nose!


I was chatting about it with my best mate maybe us havin a bash 1 yeah there's plenty of green places where I live I'm right on the edge of town neighboring Derbyshire so loads of woods an shit just finding some where no fucker goes....


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Yh they started low on mine, There's none growing from the side branches tho, just from the stem. I'm planning on hitting the psycho with the dog's filth lol. Fuck nose what they'd be called lol, bx2's? well over my head that stuff mate lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I was chatting about it with my best mate maybe us havin a bash 1 yeah there's plenty of green places where I live I'm right on the edge of town neighboring Derbyshire so loads of woods an shit just finding some where no fucker goes....


I'm in scotland( not a good start,i know), live in a tiny village with around 15 mile squared of forrest around me. There's loads of places that i can use,i've already scouted them out. But yeah getting them bumped is always in my thoughts lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh they started low on mine, There's none growing from the side branches tho, just from the stem. I'm planning on hitting the psycho with the dog's filth lol. Fuck nose what they'd be called lol, bx2's? well over my head that stuff mate lmao


Lol I've had this same convo with another 2 peeps you calling the cross rabies? ? Lol an used that same joke with both lol

I'll make sure I look there then mate...



Closetgardner said:


> I'm in scotland( not a good start,i know), live in a tiny village with around 15 mile squared of forrest around me. There's loads of places that i can use,i've already scouted them out. But yeah getting them bumped is always in my thoughts lol


Yeh there 1 place near me on a industrial estate waste ground it only small but the place is full of huge thorn bushes no cunt goes in I thought if I can get or the fence wade my way threw we loads of clobber an gloves on then plant um smack in the middle the only thing worrying me is the state of the soil there allsorts of waste been chucked or the fence...


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Rabies lol, i wasn't gonna call it anything lol, i'm sure i read that post somewhere lmao. That sounds like it would be a good place for them tho, i'm lucky i can use some manure from the many fields round me to condition the ground a bit. I don't know what id do in your shoes lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any dog growers got advice on the hermi probs....not got any probs yet just was wondering is it early on they grow balls or later an should I just pick um off? I've got everything crossed that I don't get none so hopefully I won't she's lookin fuckin splendid lol real fuel like smell diesel or sumut ...


ive had a few plants throw out a pollen sack or 2 that ive grown from seed. ive just got a bottle of dutch masters reverse and penetrator. the reverse has had good reviews. they even say its used to make seedless fruit but i dont know how true that is lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Rabies lol, i wasn't gonna call it anything lol, i'm sure i read that post somewhere lmao. That sounds like it would be a good place for them tho, i'm lucky i can use some manure from the many fields round me to condition the ground a bit. I don't know what id do in your shoes lol


It's just gettin um there an out we out bein seen that's on top...you goin for it this summer?



mrt1980 said:


> ive had a few plants throw out a pollen sack or 2 that ive grown from seed. ive just got a bottle of dutch masters reverse and penetrator. the reverse has had good reviews. they even say its used to make seedless fruit but i dont know how true that is lol


I've never had any probs mate we me seeds not done that many tho, herd about that reverse stuff think dura users it has an 1 tried it on a prone dog phenomena see if it cured it?....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> "But not very much else" what the fuck do you no ya twat you don't no me mate I'm pretty clever just not any good on computers does that mean I'm thick? Lol.....ya just mardy cos every fucker thinks your thick lol


no pukka u knw i love u  nothing was directed at you m8,, 

i just object to sum cunt force feeding me HIS methods,, while advice is advice i take what i need from advice, if he had his way id be doing shit exaktly his way,, and u know that dont work m8..

we all do it OUR way and tyvm im getting rather good at it,, weve all killed shit,, we just dont post it in public,lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm defo going for it this summer, i'll give it a go if it goes tits up then fuck it, i tried.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm defo going for it this summer, i'll give it a go if it goes tits up then fuck it, i tried.


yeh do a cheeky outdoor with autoas man,,

at happened tou anyways? u logged on skype earlier then fucked off


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Yh it will defo be auto's man. I logged on to here and skype the comp ran outta battery, i just forgot to log back in lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2013)

the yorkshireman said:


> right, i've had to roll my sleeves up for this......
> 
> Firstly i didn't go searching for proof of serious changing the line i went searching for proof of the 'cherry ak', which i found.
> I condensed the information for the benefit, you're quite welcome to search the overgrow.com archive on it's own (regardless of the commercial net) but i hope you realise how big it is.
> ...


i never speculated about anything only called you out on your speculation that serious changed there parent stockand have got nothing but bullshit for it! 
You might be able to baffle a few dumbasses on here with science but not me, you come across as a know it all cunt and then back it up with nothing but bollax.

Also as for you mugging ic3 off because your a man of integrity wasn't you the one saying saying two extacy tabs would fuck up our brains for days after regardless of weight, tolerance etc? Wrong and the fact that i and many others have been fine is living proof.
Should we also talk about the fact that you was arguing billy's soapbar was legit gold seal when it couldn't have been further away from it.
You may be book smart but i think that's where it ends becasue you haven't got much of a real world clue, hps light are fine for both veg and flower! Is there lights out there that will do a better job? Of course there is but you won't have crappy plants for using a hps light and yields will still be good, i've pulled over 20 odd oz a light in soil with no additives and they've spent their who cycles under nothing but hps, so you might want to stop chatting shit about hps not being up to the job! If you can't veg with them then that's due to a fault on your part! Fucking hell your just full of fail these last couple of days aren't you lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2013)

the yorkshireman said:


> right, i've had to roll my sleeves up for this......
> 
> Firstly i didn't go searching for proof of serious changing the line i went searching for proof of the 'cherry ak', which i found.
> I condensed the information for the benefit, you're quite welcome to search the overgrow.com archive on it's own (regardless of the commercial net) but i hope you realise how big it is.
> ...


i never speculated about anything only called you out on your speculation that serious changed there parent stockand have got nothing but bullshit for it! 
You might be able to baffle a few dumbasses on here with science but not me, you come across as a know it all cunt and then back it up with nothing but bollax.

Also as for you mugging ic3 off because your a man of integrity wasn't you the one saying saying two extacy tabs would fuck up our brains for days after regardless of weight, tolerance etc? Wrong and the fact that i and many others have been fine is living proof.
Should we also talk about the fact that you was arguing billy's soapbar was legit gold seal when it couldn't have been further away from it.
You may be book smart but i think that's where it ends becasue you haven't got much of a real world clue, hps light are fine for both veg and flower! Is there lights out there that will do a better job? Of course there is but you won't have crappy plants for using a hps light and yields will still be good, i've pulled over 20 odd oz a light in soil with no additives and they've spent their who cycles under nothing but hps, so you might want to stop chatting shit about hps not being up to the job! If you can't veg with them then that's due to a fault on your part! Fucking hell your just full of fail these last couple of days aren't you lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm gonna try and get this quote right one more time and then I'm done, the site keeps flagging me on security issues?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck knows why I keep being flagged but anyone who reads the quote above the larger writing is mine in response to Yman.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Fuck knows why I keep being flagged but anyone who reads the quote above the larger writing is mine in response to Yman.


*be easier if you made YOUR bits coloured text dragon,, red stands out nicely lol*,, or like this


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *be easier if you made YOUR bits coloured text dragon,, red stands out nicely lol*,, or like this


how do I change the colour of the text mate there doesn't seem to ba an option for it on edit post?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> how do I change the colour of the text mate there doesn't seem to ba an option for it on edit post?









just select the text u want as that colour 1st


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 28, 2013)

Red for rage !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

right guys im off,,, gunna have pukka pies,, mash and peas!! i will enjoy ramming pukka in my mouth and shitting him out in the AM

peace!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope you shit the bed you cunt lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm attempting an outdoor grow this year and will be using auto's i'm thinking of auto ak47,auto afghan kush or auto pounder. I was told that photo's would never finish on time before the first frost, but fuck nose!


I was thinking of doing the same mate, living in the south of the Lake District atm so was thinking of finding a nice little spot out of the way and planting like 24 of them lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2013)

You ladies got your handbags out again?


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought about Autos for this year but i've done well with Hollands Hope before so got a few mom's ready for cloning.

Its not the frost i'm worried about, just it pissing down all summer and my buds rotting


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I hope you shit the bed you cunt lol


look plz dont try and hex me with the burdens u have to live with,, u know ther care clinics to help u stop shiting the bed yeh?

NOW WHO LIVES IN A HOUSE LIKE THIS?










madd skillz guys madd skillz


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I was thinking of doing the same mate, living in the south of the Lake District atm so was thinking of finding a nice little spot out of the way and planting like 24 of them lol.


You'll find a great spot around there i suspect. I'm thinking about doing 15, spread around 3 sites so if one does get found at least i won't lose them all.


ArCaned said:


> I thought about Autos for this year but i've done well with Hollands Hope before so got a few mom's ready for cloning.
> 
> Its not the frost i'm worried about, just it pissing down all summer and my buds rotting


Hollands hope, sounds promising


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

do summet tried n tested,, i hear ak48 auto is menna be swish,, but saying tha wont fesm do good>?


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 28, 2013)

http://du115w.dub115.mail.live.com/m/messages.m/ScanAttachment?mid=mc5c3c3be-698a-11e2-8f6d-00237de334fe&attdepth=0&attindex=0&CP=20127
A big bang 2 HERMIED


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

They will be fem'd auto's ic3 mate. Can't use fem photo periods cos they might not finish on time.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> You'll find a great spot around there i suspect. I'm thinking about doing 15, spread around 3 sites so if one does get found at least i won't lose them all.


Ahhh what a plan! mite do the same, I'm the kind of unlucky cunt to put em all in 1 place and get them snatched a few days before the chop lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

i went to a boarding school,, thers sum forests and pits i know rather well,, very quiet and well of the beaten track,, just gunna be graft carrying medium and eevrything ur gunna need,, so u reckon start em ooff insdie then take em to plant? well duh obviously lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 28, 2013)

That's my kinda luck to lol, that's how i thought of that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That's my kinda luck to lol, that's how i thought of that


lol, yeh i was up nr scarborough,, thers some deselate places, dalby forest,, whykam pit,
this type of place






and dalby forest







both exellent,, wen i get bak thru my test later,, i think it may be a viable option,, even more so plant a load of regulars miles apart down wind obviously, then go bak a yr later sehow ther dfaring,, imagine all that lovly pollen floating around,, )


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2013)

It's better than coronation street on here sometimes !


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like we'll be having a mossif party on April the 30th. We are getting a New King in The Netherlands. The Queen is abdicating!! Long live the King, lol. April the 30th will still be called Queens day though. Come over for a Party. (just not at my house eh!)


----------



## lowblower (Jan 29, 2013)

ajk93 said:


> gunna do an outside grow any strains to recommend for a good smoke and yield was thinking barneys farm blue cheese, would also be interested in auto if they are good enough quality any suggestions


autos wont yeild alot outside unless they got goo access to sun most the day, and good soil. Still lookin a 1 foot plants. Some good potent (highly recommended) strains tho: diesel ryder (joint doctor), akfghan kush ryder and pakistan ryder and norther lights auto (world of seeds), ak47 auto and white widow auto (lowlife seeds), iranian auto (greenthumbs), russian rocket fuel, supersonic cristal storm etc etc. best to make tonnes of fem beans (cross like 4 plants with colloidal silver, n get 400 beans or so), and plant in as many sites as u can. try plant in come sort of vertical cover (under a line of trees), but with constant access to the path of the sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2013)

it's a sign. me and my gf were talking of visiting for a weekend near easter to actually see amsterdam lol. if there's going t be a big do on, bigger than queensday i reckon that should be when.

LEKKER!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 29, 2013)

morning all as shit as it is outside


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2013)

morning all. ive had to knock my fan off because i got workers inside doing my bath room. i hope they hurry up being as the plants are 2 weeks into flower


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha weak!

All i gotta do is repot my Liberty Haze / Critical Jack into "mom" pots



Closetgardner said:


> You'll find a great spot around there i suspect. I'm thinking about doing 15, spread around 3 sites so if one does get found at least i won't lose them all.
> 
> Hollands hope, sounds promising


Yeah, pure Indica fast flowering time, pest and mould resistant... Ideal for the UK!


Got 3 femminised mothers gonna start taking clones in a few weeks then its me and the dog going for a looong walk with a folding shovel


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> morning all. ive had to knock my fan off because i got workers inside doing my bath room. i hope they hurry up being as the plants are 2 weeks into flower


 it wont hurt em m8,, u got the light of too rite? im assuming u have since ur in flower and most do 8pm-8am?

checked on mine today,, dient feed em yesterday as the pots are well heavy from daily feeding,, the physco are looking physco,, all stood proud with leaves open,., just sucking in them lumens,, cant wait for my new bulb!

rhiz is 7 days at a time rite/??


----------



## dannylongting (Jan 29, 2013)

Right im gonna order a 600w flowering lamp red spectrum .. What is the best lamp to gp 4 ? opinions please


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2013)

ive got them on 6 till 6 so i got chance to sort them out while the kids are downstairs having food. it was the smell that was getting out that worried me but even with the fan speed turned right down it was still quite loud. they've finished now tho so the fans back on.

i only use rhiz for the first week or 2 and then once if i re-pot. i'd rather use the ppm for proper nutes being as they usually have a good root system in 2-3 weeks. not that i worry about ppm but i dont see the point in putting in extra when the plants dont really need it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the point is im NOT being force fed sum other persons way of growing,, it wasent advice it was preachng, and im not into that,
> 
> also wen i say il do wummet I DO IT no ifs or buts it gets done, other epople aint like that,, so pisses me off,,
> 
> ...


IC3 talk to me straight don't bounce your bitchiness off Pukka.

Why are you intent on trying to make me out to people who don't know to be a bullying cunt because you know that is not the case? 
You apparently seem to think I'm bothered that you don't grow MY way (as you call it) well I'm not, in fact I really couldn't give a shit and like I said before don't try to put spin on it you asked me to help so your "preaching" and "Nazi style pressure" hold no water.

You asked me to help, I said you need an air intake hole otherwise your plants will be in a vacuum with no airflow and they will burn up.
Me: "IC3 you need an air hole", 
You: "No I don't", 
Me: "IC3 you need a hole and I'll lend you my brand new hole saw to cut it nice", 
You: "Yeah, Ok", 
Me: (on the phone) "You cut that hole yet?" 
You: "No"
Me: "Dude you need it"
You: "Yeah I'll get round to it"

So then it got to the day I came with the cuts (Pukka was there too) and it turns out you'd fried your Phsyco's because you'd left them in the sealed room for a couple of days.

Me: "Did you cut that hole?"
You: "No"
Me and Pukka: "That's why your plants are fried!"
You: (After loading the hole saw onto the drill) "Here Yorkie, get in and cut that hole for me then"

If that's what you call "preaching" and "Nazi style pressure" then you're not half as thick skinned as you make out! 

People with no kids and a post count has fuck all relevance, you know very little about me IC3. As it happens I have a daughter and she's nearly 3 times the age of yours and YOU have nearly twice my post count in a third of the time!

Your reply was on the next page (1.5hrs) not a week later like you tried to imply so yes I had to make the all of 5 or so clicks to find it and prove that I didn't let you down at all, you told me you didn't need it.

"Nothing to do in life" - seriously? Are we comparing life achievements/accomplishments now? Please!

"and i dunno why u bother with these long drawn out responces,, i for one dont read em,, cant be arsed or have the interest" - By your response I know you've read it, that's like a kid having chocolate all round their mouth and then denying they've been in the cookie jar!




Now that we've got that shite dealt with I shall break it down for you so you actually understand why I'm pissed off and it has nothing to with not taking advice like you assume, like I said your plants do with them as you wish but.....

1) You knew right from the very beginning that the 3 cuts I gave you were coming in soil, they were originally intended for that female friend of your's.
2) As you needed some cuts for your next grow you decided to keep them for yourself.
3) You asked me to help with the soil grow and bought soil, calcium, epsom salts and some BioGrow and I was going to write you a feeding regime accordingly.
4) I kindly sat on those cuts for about 6 weeks before you could take them.
3) A couple of days before I bring the cuts you tell me you only want to take 2 now.
4) I bring the cuts.
5) Within less than a week you had given at least one of them away to TicKle (this doesn't bother me).
6) When given the opportunity to tell me straight what happened to the purple cuts yesterday, for some reason you felt the need to lie to me and tell me they'd died.

So I'm pissed off because if you weren't 100% happy with them being in soil (which you knew from the beginning) then why did you have me sit on them for over a month just to give them away, if you didn't really want them then you should have said so and I could have had the fuckers flowering myself by now instead of waiting for these seeds to veg.
Then when I asked about them (already knowing at least 1 had gone) you lied to me. 

If you can betray me over something so trivial as this (oh and the motherboard) then how the hell am I expected to trust you in anything else? And this is exactly the reason why I come to YOUR house, not the other way round.

Another forum cunt to add to your list? Give me a break, you trust me with your kids you div!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2013)

yorkie you know that potassium stuff you said to use as a boost, do i still add pk13/14 at the 5 week mark?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> yorkie you know that potassium stuff you said to use as a boost, do i still add pk13/14 at the 5 week mark?


No mate, the 'Potassium Sulphate' is one of the 2-3 ingredients in PK13/14 so you would be giving it a double dose.


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 29, 2013)

The rage of a Yorkshireman!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2013)

ArCaned said:


> The rage of a Yorkshireman!


Lol, I'm not a baker so you'll find no sugar coating round here.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, the 'Potassium Sulphate' is one of the 2-3 ingredients in PK13/14 so you would be giving it a double dose.


cheers mate nice one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> i never speculated about anything only called you out on your speculation that serious changed there parent stockand have got nothing but bullshit for it!
> You might be able to baffle a few dumbasses on here with science but not me, you come across as a know it all cunt and then back it up with nothing but bollax.
> 
> Also as for you mugging ic3 off because your a man of integrity wasn't you the one saying saying two extacy tabs would fuck up our brains for days after regardless of weight, tolerance etc? Wrong and the fact that i and many others have been fine is living proof.
> ...


Dragon...
I'm not mugging IC3 off because I'm a man of integrity, I'm mugging YOU off because I'm a man of integrity. 
As a man of integrity I pointed out the logical fallacies in your argument towards me and demonstrated that you don't know half of what you think you do about how breeding works.
You should really learn to read what things say, not what you THINK they say as it results in you making a fool of yourself further because....

"wasn't you the one saying saying two extacy tabs would fuck up our brains for days after regardless of weight, tolerance etc?" - No I didn't!

"Should we also talk about the fact that you was arguing billy's soapbar was legit gold seal when it couldn't have been further away from it." No I didn't! And further more I actually came back and changed my opinion on the situation, but you obviously weren't around to see that or don't remember.

"so you might want to stop chatting shit about hps not being up to the job! If you can't veg with them then that's due to a fault on your part!" - Again reading what you THINK it says rather than what it actually says! 
I never said HPS wasn't up to the job. I said DUAL SPEC is not tried and tested for vegging and I said IC3 needs a MH bulb unless he wants his plants to end up skinny and lanky again (through vegging with a HPS and having his bulb too far away), this stems from a discussion me and IC3 had away from the forum in private so YOU MIGHT WANT TO KEEP YOUR FUCKING NOSE OUT OF OTHER PEOPLES CONVERSATIONS BEFORE YOU MAKE A COMPLETE TWAT OF YOUR SELF!

As for the cherry....well, nevermind. You were too stupid to understand the first time so I give up trying to explain it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

umm yorkie,, my plants have never been long and lanky, and i keep my light INCHES away from my plants,, so i dunno wer u get that from,, YOU grow the lanky skinny fuckers,, rememebr the ones u threw? NOT me,, anyways never matter, shit done, you said what u said,., end of story


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm yorkie,, my plants have never been long and lanky, and i keep my light INCHES away from my plants,, so i dunno wer u get that from,, YOU grow the lanky skinny fuckers,, rememebr the ones u threw? NOT me,, anyways never matter, shit done, you said what u said,., end of story


Hows the psycho now them ice, coming round all right are they? Here's one of mine that I pulled out, bit messy looking cos of being stuck in beside the rest, it did stretch a bit the last week but hope that's nearly it now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hows the psycho now them ice, coming round all right are they? Here's one of mine that I pulled out, bit messy looking cos of being stuck in beside the rest, it did stretch a bit the last week but hope that's nearly it now



yeh mine are sweet mate,, took a few weeks to recover but now ther veggin properly,, well away from the light tho, got the seedlings and 2 cali mist directly under it,i posted sum pics b4

since these pics wer taken i checked this morning and they wer looking healthy as fuk mate,, standing proud with all them leaves just sucking in that light lol
im kinda glad i fucked em coz itrs givin me chance to get the seedlings going while they recoverd, il check em later and maybe take sum lower branches off


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dragon...
> I'm not mugging IC3 off because I'm a man of integrity, I'm mugging YOU off because I'm a man of integrity.
> As a man of integrity I pointed out the logical fallacies in your argument towards me and demonstrated that you don't know half of what you think you do about how breeding works.
> You should really learn to read what things say, not what you THINK they say as it results in you making a fool of yourself further because....
> ...


LOL first of all the only person your mugging off is yourself you thick twat, you haven't showed evidence of anything other than the fact that you have no clue what your talking about! Regarding the breeding [art you show me a breeder that will openly state in public a strain that hasn't been worked with parents that are all CROSSES won't have the potential to produce hundreds/thousands of phenos and I'll show you a pollen chucker/con man, the fact that you would even debate it goes to show that you really do have no clue or your borderline retarded.
Fallacies I think not! your "evidence" as you would like to call it is laughable and lets not get too far from the point that all this started because I questioned your info on serious changing their parent stock and nothing else! go back and have a look and tell me where I stated the cherry pheno doesn't exist? I never once said it didn't only stated that the purple plant you showed could have been anything and was grown poorly! everything else was you deflecting on your part from the discussion because you had no evidence after stating earlier on in the thread that serious changed their parent stock and what followed was nothing more than deflection and bullshit to prove a point!

Next to the extacy statement, the convo went something like the pills on SR were lab tested and reported to XXXmg, to which you followed up by saying the human brain can tolerate XXX amount and it would cause damage and leave you feeling rough for days, more bullshit now and your back peddling you lying fuck!

your right about seeing you rescind your statement about bills soap bar, but the fact that I was still on here at the time you were arguing it was real only says one thing and that's that you never changed your mind on the stuff until everyone else had already started slating it, so changing your mind to adhere to everyone else proves again you haven't got a fucking clue!

Now the hps statement, I won't keep my nose out of fuck all you little immigrant, you clearly stated on here for all of us to see that the hps light would produce lanky crappy plants and I stated otherwise so get your facts straight for once because the only one of us looking like a twat is you!!! 

I asked about info pertaining to serious changing their stock and the rest is history on here for all to see, we all know your a know it all cunt that would cut me down in a second if you could prove I was wrong but you can't because no breeder worth his salt is going to say the statement I made was wrong, and you still haven't showed any evidence regarding the original question, you've deflected away from it by talking about a cherry pheno, that will be a pheno and is subjective to opinion only like any other pheno, why because all plants are different whether from the same parents or not, like I said unless from cutting no two plants are truly identical from seed! 

your a fucking mug and we can all see it, you need to realise your not always right and people like myself will question when you make statements like it!

keeping getting all bent out of shape it does nothing other than amuse me, because I don't even have to give serious thought to how to reply to you, a simple question on my part and then all this bullshit from you, it's clear to see which one of us is the clueless mug you fucking idiot.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

damn dragon, your liking that red text button!!,lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mine are sweet mate,, took a few weeks to recover but now ther veggin properly,, well away from the light tho, got the seedlings and 2 cali mist directly under it,i posted sum pics b4
> 
> since these pics wer taken i checked this morning and they wer looking healthy as fuk mate,, standing proud with all them leaves just sucking in that light lol
> im kinda glad i fucked em coz itrs givin me chance to get the seedlings going while they recoverd, il check em later and maybe take sum lower branches off


Things working out ok then time wise, mine look pretty slow I reckon for 2 weeks 12/12 but think ther startin to take off now hope to see a good bit of difference over the next week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Things working out ok then time wise, mine look pretty slow I reckon for 2 weeks 12/12 but think ther startin to take off now hope to see a good bit of difference over the next week


yeh i noticed mine wer slow? may be the colder wether at night, i dont bother wth mine at all in dark times, BUT the room ther just off,, im glossing a pine bed so windows been open a bit? but i think pukka said his wer slow too? il see wen i get my sunmaster i won at auction! then il mark the other 2 600's so i know wich is the newest lol fucking mongy me, i may even get the 400 up and have it on 6 hrs of the 18 for now? dunno,, im just trying to keep the pyscho small, so the seedlinsg can catch up and "HOPEFULLY" get em all to finsish at same time,, i could flower now but i wont, 2-3 weeks in veg so far 5er a day in lekki so not so bad,
oh yeh the calis need to catch up too,, they looked poorly wen he popped em round,  ther pretty resiliant, i could have maybe tried to bring the cherry round, but i had no interest in it, lol,, only grade tyvm


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> damn dragon, your liking that red text button!!,lol


Lol yeah I'm gonna keep it in red just so it's easier to see who's written what, I know how yorkie likes to try and discredit others to make his point so I figure it makes it easier to see who has said what as he'll prob be quoting it in pieces soon enough with more bollax accompanying it that has fuck all to do with what were talking about lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Lol yeah I'm gonna keep it in red just so it's easier to see who's written what, I know how yorkie likes to try and discredit others to make his point so I figure it makes it easier to see who has said what as he'll prob be quoting it in pieces soon enough with more bollax accompanying it that has fuck all to do with what were talking about lol


i thought he was a pal till he went of n me like that for not growing HIS way,, fuks sake man whats going on, must be this thread!lol,,TBH I DONT EVEN READ WHAT IS WRITTEN HALF THE TIME,, just gets me mad so i avoid it,,i know how i get 

was gunna say summet else but my mind just went blank

AND I SAID BLANK NOT WANK!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2013)

Aye you do a full one of those and I guarantee from the moment you come up you will be a gibbering, serotonin stripped wreck who won't be able to THINK let alone talk for the next 3 days at least. You won't feel right again for well over a week!


Do a half even and you'll still be a gibbering wreck but you'll recover in a couple of days!


1/3 (100mg) is about right and then if you do need a top up an hour or so later you should do another 1\4 maximum, to be honest around 150mg (give or take) is the limit for any human being.

thot I'd throw that out there since it was me yorkie said it to, oh aye and two m8s shared 8 of those pills along with a few partyflocks in about 30 hours took Monday off and back at work on Tuesday feeling fresh. I'm nnot looking for a long drawn out reply either as I said just thrown it out there cos it was me u wer talkin to


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

MG you are the man mate, I wouldn't have found that in a month of sundays I'm not very good at the whole online thing.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> MG you are the man mate, I wouldn't have found that in a month of sundays I'm not very good at the whole online thing.


Me neither, just had a look threw my old posts and the ones about the pills wer there and some of the replies I got lol, at 150 mg limit for any human being then most the guys I know must be fuckin super human


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Me neither, just had a look threw my old posts and the ones about the pills wer there and some of the replies I got lol, at 150 mg limit for any human being then most the guys I know must be fuckin super human


I should really learn how to use the site mate I'm fecking useless lol
I was thinking the same thing at the time aswell, by his logic were all super human and the vast majority of our mates are even beyond that, you couldn't get them to stop at one if they were good with a shotgun lol
I honestly believe the guy is book smart but I think he may just be lacking in real world experience, especially with comments like that aimed at a bunch of guys who have smashed the numbers he's talking about.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I should really learn how to use the site mate I'm fecking useless lol
> I was thinking the same thing at the time aswell, by his logic were all super human and the vast majority of our mates are even beyond that, you couldn't get them to stop at one if they were good with a shotgun lol
> I honestly believe the guy is book smart but I think he may just be lacking in real world experience, especially with comments like that aimed at a bunch of guys who have smashed the numbers he's talking about.


I was going to go into numbers about how many they took and how much MDMA they must of had but thot fucki it cos u and most the rest of us no 150mg is hardly even a starter I don't give a fuck what science says I know from experience and my own eyes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

even doctors will say body mas is a factor, many times ive had discussions about meds and about how i was so much bigger tha a normal person and could tolerate more, 

so its not a standard 150 will knock ANYBODY,, thats common sence,, around teh drug using circuit,, or am i totally on the worng subject? lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I was going to go into numbers about how many they took and how much MDMA they must of had but thot fucki it cos u and most the rest of us no 150mg is hardly even a starter I don't give a fuck what science says I know from experience and my own eyes


Yeah I wouldn't bother mate I only asked a question and got shit for it never mind intentionally rocking the boat lol
I'm exactly the same, proof is in the pudding and have seen too many pills consumed to think that's right, shit if it was the case many of my mates would have been cabbaged for days but instead they've been as normal as they ever were, I haven't taken big numbers myself but have certainly blown past the mark above with ease and it's never slowed me down. I think like ya said mate it's in the practice and seeing for yourself, not the theory.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Not a bad fight this one  

Carry on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

i agree you can throize ANYTHING and make it go the way u want,, the proof is in the pudding!

rite i gtg fuking bathing the kid,, dragon pm me yer msn man,, if im not too much of a cunt¬!lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> even doctors will say body mas is a factor, many times ive had discussions about meds and about how i was so much bigger tha a normal person and could tolerate more,
> 
> so its not a standard 150 will knock ANYBODY,, thats common sence,, around teh drug using circuit,, or am i totally on the worng subject? lmao


I don't think your wrong at all mate, I've seen many of my friends react differently to the same amount of drugs and there's just too many factors involved I believe to lock down any one amount, it's the same with all drugs, weight, tolerance and even environment will be massive factors. that's just my opinion though mate


----------



## kana (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 2501915View attachment 2501916


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i agree you can throize ANYTHING and make it go the way u want,, the proof is in the pudding!
> 
> rite i gtg fuking bathing the kid,, dragon pm me yer msn man,, if im not too much of a cunt¬!lol


I'll get on it mate just need someone to tell me what it is lol like I said mate I'm shocking when it comes to computers, my misses will know so when she rings me or I speak to newuser I'll get one of them to send it over for me and then I'll pass it on to you, the little dudes have dissapeared off the bottom of me screen and because my misses was using it last the usual info that's on there isn't there so I can't just click on the sign in button and have it pop up, give me an hour max and I'll have it for ya.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think its just body mass tolerance etc think it also has a lot to do with the mind some people react different to different drugs weather large or small people, I'm not saying it dusnt contribrute but I've seen many small men and women do shitloads of drugs that some people twice there weight couldn't.

I was gifted some nice pills few wk ago by some kindly riu folk, must be cause I'm such a cunt lol anyway where all banging e's 2 blue defqons 1 skull and a partyflock done em all in 2nights 2 each night just chilling at home on them, was fine the next day lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

them blue defqons turned me to a zombie haha. is that the large skull with 300mg ? wouldn't mind a crack at those puppys


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> them blue defqons turned me to a zombie haha. is that the large skull with 300mg ? wouldn't mind a crack at those puppys


Yeah m8 them blue defqons are lovely but imho although they say the reds where weaker on test I just found the red defqons a bit better.

The skulls are a good pill no complaints about them but the defqons blue or red are better, and them partyflocks are a really nice pill too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

fjukkin pill poppin g mushes no wonder thers no intelligence on here IMMMO

yes sambo i do mean u haha


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 29, 2013)

yet the pill popping non intelligents can still spell..

Edit: even if it is txt speak



IC3M4L3 said:


> fjukkin pill poppin g mushes no wonder thers no intelligence on here IMMMO
> 
> yes sambo i do mean u haha


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2013)

*uk style .....................................*

*Lights on:*

View attachment 2502181View attachment 2502182View attachment 2502183


*Lights off:*

View attachment 2502185View attachment 2502186View attachment 2502187

*...................................Delvite* ​


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2013)

And now for something completely different....

[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_raskar_a_camera_that_takes_one_trillion_fra mes_per_second.html[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> And now for something completely different....
> 
> [video]http://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_raskar_a_camera_that_takes_one_trillion_fra mes_per_second.html[/video]


fukin paki lover¬!!!!!lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2013)

the world would be a better place if pills were sold instead of drink. thats just my opinion tho lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;4ErEBkj_3PY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ErEBkj_3PY[/video]



Saerimmner said:


> And now for something completely different....
> 
> [video]http://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_raskar_a_camera_that_takes_one_trillion_fra mes_per_second.html[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> [video=youtube;4ErEBkj_3PY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ErEBkj_3PY[/video]


OMFG thers more of em,,,







question--wen will papkistan take over uk

answer and


> pakistan will take over the UK when we move into space leaving you muslims to die on a very polluted plannet while we are basking the great weather on the moon. and we will take our nukes with us for sunday afternoon pleasure firing them back at you.


QUALITY


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

goooooood mornin uk, is that sun i see owa yonder


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

cheese bomb or bomb cheese..................any1 done this?
got offered a nice clone, whats ur thoughts coz i dont know this strain


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 30, 2013)

wathching tv c5 wright stuff wee specky prick on about all the ppl that die threw marryj,rage want his tounge ripped out.........need a j 
lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> wathching tv c5 wright stuff wee specky prick on about all the ppl that die threw marryj,rage want his tounge ripped out.........need a j
> lol


haha lack of mj = rage ^^^^ proof lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 30, 2013)

bed sheets proof happens after every crop,i smoke far to much when its there like,anyone like this 2 or am i just a smack heed lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> bed sheets proof happens after every crop,i smoke far to much when its there like,anyone like this 2 or am i just a smack heed lol


we all go over the top m8, i try to limit myself to about 2-3.5g per day


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2013)

Aint hard to go mad on the smoke when ya just harvested, when I got plenty I will put .5-.8 in each joint and cause of smoking all day isn't hard to smoke 10+ joints like that thereby smoking a oz ever 4days or so, isn't hard but is very expensive best to just get rid asap carnt smoke the cash lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Aint hard to go mad on the smoke when ya just harvested, when I got plenty I will put .5-.8 in each joint and cause of smoking all day isn't hard to smoke 10+ joints like that thereby smoking a oz ever 4days or so, isn't hard but is very expensive best to just get rid asap carnt smoke the cash lol


lol too true


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

but you can spend cash on mediocre weed and drugs to get you through to the next harvest.....mmmmn??!?!?!?!


----------



## cedders (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys, 
just got a new piece of kit of E-bay and need some advice.
got this ex display 1M X1M flood and drain table for £23 and also got the feed N drip kit from Amazon for £5.....okay was £27 but had £22 credit from a cash back site so paid only £5. Now that I have this nice little kit at bargain price I would like to now if any of you have used it or know a bit about it and could point me in the right direction in the best way to use it. any help welcome! Peace


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 30, 2013)

me and the lass smoke10 to 14 g a day when we have it,no joke more?i ground up a bud and my m8 said weigh it,it was 1.7,that made me slow down for a hour or2


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2013)

DST said:


> but you can spend cash on mediocre weed and drugs to get you through to the next harvest.....mmmmn??!?!?!?!


Not me D I aint brought no small deals for a very long time, drink plenty mind but don't buy weed or other drugs to get thew?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Lol

When I'm on a smoking binge its just too expensive Q a day easy would be cheaper to be a smackhead lol


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

DST said:


> but you can spend cash on mediocre weed and drugs to get you through to the next harvest.....mmmmn??!?!?!?!


nothing smokes like home grown tho 


drgrowshit said:


> me and the lass smoke10 to 14 g a day when we have it,no joke more?i ground up a bud and my m8 said weigh it,it was 1.7,that made me slow down for a hour or2


lols am glad my girl dont smoke = more for me


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2013)

10-14g easily done between 2people, lots of 20deals nowdays 1.2-1.4g if the weed is good.

200 a day there, gotta be cheaper at the start at least when tolerance would be low to have a class a addiction! Lolol


----------



## delvite (Jan 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 10-14g easily done between 2people, lots of 20deals nowdays 1.2-1.4g if the weed is good.
> 
> 200 a day there, gotta be cheaper at the start at least when tolerance would be low to have a class a addiction! Lolol


lol bliddy mad m8 1.2 - 1.6  , £10 a gram is the least i will have and a gram for £10 is the least i take 
i much prefer buying ozs £140 - £160 save a hell of a lot o pocket


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

That was a general reply sambo, but anyone buying weed if they grow there own (and like to smoke on the daily) is not making economic sense. Simple. Come up with all the arguments you want

I use to partner a guy back in the UK and basically he had a house so he would grow and I would sell. But he always gave me too much to sell (not that I complained). Half way through the next run he would be on the phone. Can I borrow 20 for some feed. Can I get a lay on of some blow...christ, he never learned. 

Then I moved back to Weegie land and within his first grow of doing it by himself he had young team climbing through his windows nicking his crop. Man, what I would give to have some of that Jack Herer again, proper proper it was.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 30, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> bed sheets proof happens after every crop,i smoke far to much when its there like,anyone like this 2 or am i just a smack heed lol


when i chop down i smoke a good oz a week. i smoke about 40-50 rollies a day but when ive got loads of green i put half green and half bacco in my rollies. its suprising how quick it all goes like that lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 30, 2013)

What is up with bitcoins at the minute? pay 40 nickers and get 2.8 coins !? anyone know if it will be the same with all bitcoin sellers?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

well a q last me about 10 days!! at least, i only smoke a jay at bed,, even at harvest, yeh i may make the odd blunt but nothing more, moderation is key!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> What is up with bitcoins at the minute? pay 40 nickers and get 2.8 coins !? anyone know if it will be the same with all bitcoin sellers?


Aye there any wer between 13-14 quid at the minute, the prices on sites usually go up and down with the coins so it all still costs the same. That's pretty high at the min tho, so if u buy a load don't let them ly about cos it'll probly only go down again, fuck I wish I bought a pile of them when they wer around 3 quid each


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well a q last me about 10 days!! at least, i only smoke a jay at bed,, even at harvest, yeh i may make the odd blunt but nothing more, moderation is key!!!


Simple maths I reckon, divide what you harvest by 12 and give urself weekly rations lol, not that I do, I just keep smoking till its gone which usually don't work out too bad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

so pals just dropped me off binbag of trim from blue cheese and slh,,? any ideas?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

I reckon the easiest is bubble hash the gumby way, good vid on youtube for it, don't need much to do it either. Don't know much about other ways of doin it but maybe some others have some ideas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

so pals just dropped me off binbag of trim from blue cheese and slh,,? any ideas?

no bubble bags


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so pals just dropped me off binbag of trim from blue cheese and slh,,? any ideas?
> 
> no bubble bags


Don't need bubble bags for gumby hash

YouTube gumby hash, should be the first vid comes up, one with the big jar I think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

aww man that means i need cie andi just got banned from tesco grrr
[video=youtube;zOwMZB6GSvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOwMZB6GSvk[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww man that means i need cie andi just got banned from tesco grrr
> [video=youtube;zOwMZB6GSvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOwMZB6GSvk[/video]


Lol, I've a m8s banned from every supermarket round here. U not an off license handy, usually get bags of ice in them


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2013)

Got any plastic drink cups fill a load of them an bang um in freezer will work sound.....how the fuck you got banned ya cunt?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

Never tried making it that way before, I say go for it and let me know how ya get on lol, then might give it ago myself


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got any plastic drink cups fill a load of them an bang um in freezer will work sound.....how the fuck you got banned ya cunt?


I say either his big pockets or big mouth


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

a 20p donut got me banned,, and a paki scurity gurd whos been dying to ban us for tiiimmeee the cunt

anyways,, been reading the pringle tube method, seems simple,, so simple even i can undertsand,,  and the trim cost me nowt so fek it

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/24833-cheap-easy-hash-technique.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2013)

You're always finding a half arsed way to do stuff then complaining it didn't gan to plan.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You're always finding a half arsed way to do stuff then complaining it didn't gan to plan.


na,, i aint bothered what i get,, the trim dint cost me shit,, if i had bubble bags then all good,, but i aint,,

but wifes going shop so bag of ice is cuming bak

gunna do the gumby method, havent got dril attachment for a whisk but im sure whisking hard for the 10-15 mins shold work,, the pirngles just seemed easier


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2013)

Fair one fella gotta work with what you've got eh. Free hash is free hash!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fair one fella gotta work with what you've got eh. Free hash is free hash!


il stik a q in the prigle tube,, see hwat happens,, was watching a mehtod after u got the hash its wrapping in ciggy plastic then in paper then under the tap, then in the oven for so long,, makes it like propper resin,, im a first at hash mate,, be gentle


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na,, i aint bothered what i get,, the trim dint cost me shit,, if i had bubble bags then all good,, but i aint,,
> 
> but wifes going shop so bag of ice is cuming bak
> 
> gunna do the gumby method, havent got dril attachment for a whisk but im sure whisking hard for the 10-15 mins shold work,, the pirngles just seemed easier


Is that ic3 taking advice I see lol, aye m8 the hand whiskin should be fine, maybe better cos it won't break the leaf up as much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that ic3 taking advice I see lol, aye m8 the hand whiskin should be fine, maybe better cos it won't break the leaf up as much


i always take advice,, sumtimes not all of it but i do take teh bts i need

so a cotton t shirt as a screen would work as good right> i havent got one of those thingies hes usin?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i always take advice,, sumtimes not all of it but i do take teh bts i need
> 
> so a cotton t shirt as a screen would work as good right> i havent got one of those thingies hes usin?


Don't use a t-shirt for a screen mate I really can't that working out too well for ya, resin glands are sticky and probably won't work there way through the material too well if at all, if your stuck just use a fine sieve mate like the cheap jobs you can get in asda for about a pound and dry sieve it, or stick with the gumby but you'll need a sieve for that too to scoop out the leaf, if you try pouring the water and resin glands you'll lose a tone mate a sieve is a bit of a must have really.
If you dry sieve it you don't need to stick it in the oven just fold it up in some paper and squeeze the shit out of it for a couple of mins and job done, dry sieved hash.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Don't use a t-shirt for a screen mate I really can't that working out too well for ya, resin glands are sticky and probably won't work there way through the material too well if at all, if your stuck just use a fine sieve mate like the cheap jobs you can get in asda for about a pound and dry sieve it, or stick with the gumby but you'll need a sieve for that too to scoop out the leaf, if you try pouring the water and resin glands you'll lose a tone mate a sieve is a bit of a must have really.
> If you dry sieve it you don't need to stick it in the oven just fold it up in some paper and squeeze the shit out of it for a couple of mins and job done, dry sieved hash.



ok, the wifes just bough ice,, i think il need more than 1 bag mind, for the sive method u reckon its better putting the trim in the freezer fro the night?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok, the wifes just bough ice,, i think il need more than 1 bag mind, for the sive method u reckon its better putting the trim in the freezer fro the night?


You'll need a few bags mate if your going the gumby route, 5 is the min I've got away with so far and that was stretching it out alot and using a drill to mix it, I'd go with a dry sieve and see how you like it first it's the easiest way there is and it's impossible to balls it up, a cheap £1 sieve, cut the screen off put it over ya pringles tub and hold it in place with an elastic band and shake away over a clean smooth surface will cost you a pound mate and can't go wrong.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh yeah to answer your question I freeze the trim for a few hours min but I'm not %100 sure that you have to if I'm honest just the way I've done it before.


----------



## unlucky (Jan 30, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Oh yeah to answer your question I freeze the trim for a few hours min but I'm not %100 sure that you have to if I'm honest just the way I've done it before.


 hello w dragon, no you don't need to, it might speed things up a little.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

Freezing enables trichome heads to snap off easier.
Put a 50pence piece in the Pringle jar as a little tip.
I have used Pillow cases before. Didn't get a massive return but hash was killer.
Get some cheese cloth from the supermarket/kitchen shop IC3 (or get yer Mrs to get it).

Or of you got a little forward thought. Just stump up 20 quid for bubble bags, and then sell at least 50 quid of the hash you got, and hey ho, best of both worlds.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 31, 2013)

just had a qwik skeg thru it all last night and it looks like mainly huge fan leaves,, but i havent got into it really,, hm best be sum of the finer shit!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2013)

U won't get no hash from big fan leaves will get probs tho if u got the knock with a grow on the go and a big bag of old leaves lol

"Honest officer this current grow is my 1st n only " lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeh gunna get em done later.. dont want em in house fornlong I assure u..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2013)

Easy lads

Any 1 herd from jimmy? Wanna no how them gk crosses are comin on..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bunch of shite just all big fan leaves....shot em in bin dont wamt em in me housr


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol 1st thing I would have done before takin um ice.....forgot to say that pic you edited other night was piss funny ya cunt lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Bunch of shite just all big fan leaves....shot em in bin dont wamt em in me housr


In other words one of your so called m8s just dumped his shit in your house lol, probly kept all the good stuff for himself. Tell him u made some real good hash and when he calls for a smoke I'd knock him the fuck out, just my opinion


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

they probably sold it with most of the leaves still on the bud, wouldn't surprise me for the UK.


IC3M4L3 said:


> just had a qwik skeg thru it all last night and it looks like mainly huge fan leaves,, but i havent got into it really,, hm best be sum of the finer shit!!


And I made a batch of hash just using fan leaves. You won't get full melt, but you will get a heavy hitting hash that puts you to sleep....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 31, 2013)

fuk all that shite,, they was crap! huige big green as grass fan leaves, no trichs or anything,, binned it,, i asked him for em knowing he bins em,, but on the other hand he is known for pulling early,, he calls pulled early weed primo!! load of rubbish,, i found the odd purple leave covered in trichs but very few so im assuming hes got a pheno in ther sumwer,, he dont care about that shit,, if i found a pheno of slh and blue cheese id get a cut taken,,,cunt he was al like ther primo leaves grade bud leaves n shit LOL yeh rite..anyways bin its gone.

so checked me grow and me babies are taking full a and b wich iw as suprised about, but anyways, the physco are looking lush and bushy,, gunna cut all the bottom branches of later.. any recomendations,

oh and pukka thanx,,. quality atwork!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk all that shite,, they was crap! huige big green as grass fan leaves, no trichs or anything,, binned it,, i asked him for em knowing he bins em,, but on the other hand he is known for pulling early,, he calls pulled early weed primo!! load of rubbish,, i found the odd purple leave covered in trichs but very few so im assuming hes got a pheno in ther sumwer,, he dont care about that shit,, if i found a pheno of slh and blue cheese id get a cut taken,,,cunt he was al like ther primo leaves grade bud leaves n shit LOL yeh rite..anyways bin its gone.
> 
> so checked me grow and me babies are taking full a and b wich iw as suprised about, but anyways, the physco are looking lush and bushy,, gunna cut all the bottom branches of later.. any recomendations,
> 
> oh and pukka thanx,,. quality atwork!!


I cut a good bit off mine about five days ago, only cut shit that wouldn't amount to much, looking at them now I should've cut a bit more off, just didn't wana go overboard first time doin it and don't wana cut anymore now in case it slows em down


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2013)

in the bin? that doesn't sound safe..
never throw anything grow related in your garbage....



IC3M4L3 said:


> Bunch of shite just all big fan leaves....*shot em in bin* dont wamt em in me housr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I cut a good bit off mine about five days ago, only cut shit that wouldn't amount to much, looking at them now I should've cut a bit more off, just didn't wana go overboard first time doin it and don't wana cut anymore now in case it slows em down


 i just been and done mine,, feels almost sacriligious cutting all those branches with inch tall [preflowers, and not using them as clones!!lol,, ive left the fan leaves and cut the branches of with clean snips, now im gunna have to repot and bury them deeper yes? or no? they look mega stretched now,, but obviously thats due to the trimming

so do i need to repot them or not? they is already in them sqaure wilma pots but gunna cut my airpots disk down and pot them up to the bottom branch?



mantiszn said:


> in the bin? that doesn't sound safe..
> never throw anything grow related in your garbage....


 it was only storage mate,, im go out in a bit and tip the bin bag over a local feild a bit away,, cant just dash the bag coz
A-- its a wast e of a bag
B-- finger prints


----------



## mad dog bark (Jan 31, 2013)

i hear this is the place to go for a soapy happy ending?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just been and done mine,, feels almost sacriligious cutting all those branches with inch tall [preflowers, and not using them as clones!!lol,, ive left the fan leaves and cut the branches of with clean snips, now im gunna have to repot and bury them deeper yes? or no? they look mega stretched now,, but obviously thats due to the trimming
> 
> so do i need to repot them or not? they is already in them sqaure wilma pots but gunna cut my airpots disk down and pot them up to the bottom branch?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bury them m8, just let them be, if repotting them just pot them as deep as they are now. That's what I think anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I wouldn't bury them m8, just let them be, if repotting them just pot them as deep as they are now. That's what I think anyway


yeh trying to find a clean naswer on this one, and cant,, wouldnt roots grow from wer ive cut? seems feesable? ther already in ther 11 litre pots bit am trimming sum 10 litre airpot disks up so i can either put them in the airpots or the seedlings i got going? just saying as they are they look stretched obviously,,hmmmmmmmmm.. not doing owt till i get a clear yes or NOOO lol dont wanna fuk em


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

morning uk, new pics in my siggy if you want a peek? my girls are sagging


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2013)

morning,, my 600 sunmaster came today,, seems its got black round the bottom rite on the e40 end? fucking strange,,at first i thought the cunt had sent me a old bulb TILL i went to growell site and seen this






as you can see a brand new bulb with black on lol anyone else get bulbs and ther lie that? my 400 phillips is clear all the way down

)

closet nudge me on msn matey


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning,, my 600 sunmaster came today,, seems its got black round the bottom rite on the e40 end? fucking strange,,at first i thought the cunt had sent me a old bulb TILL i went to growell site and seen this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had a few like that m8, i thought the same at first


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> had a few like that m8, i thought the same at first


lol ok mate thanx, so these i think ae good, and the phillips i got are too,, i should see a diffrence,


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

its probably from moulding the glass mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 1, 2013)

ye thats fine mate BOOM lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ok mate thanx, so these i think ae good, and the phillips i got are too,, i should see a diffrence,


im needing a new 1 too m8, the one i got atm is starting the flickering arc game. not long left tho  upgrading to 600 soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> im needing a new 1 too m8, the one i got atm is starting the flickering arc game. not long left tho  upgrading to 600 soon


i got a spare if u want one? no black or anything on them,, i just got it in my head i needed a new one,, )


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a spare if u want one? no black or anything on them,, i just got it in my head i needed a new one,, )


im guna re stock my supply m8 need 2 x new 250 mh, 1x 400 hps ( already got a spare  ) 2 x 600 hps. a tuns worth of bulb lol  not to mention the new ballast = over £100 squid


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> im guna re stock my supply m8 need 2 x new 250 mh, 1x 400 hps ( already got a spare  ) 2 x 600 hps. a tuns worth of bulb lol  not to mention the new ballast = over £100 squid


 ters digi ballast on ebay for 50 bucks!! yes 600 too.

the 600 hps are like 12-15 each so not as much as u may think 

lemmi know if u wanna sell your 400 ballast n whatnot m8,,i may be interested


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ters digi ballast on ebay for 50 bucks!! yes 600 too.
> 
> the 600 hps are like 12-15 each so not as much as u may think
> 
> lemmi know if u wanna sell your 400 ballast n whatnot m8,,i may be interested


ive got a 600 dimmable digi on watch that has 10/10 reports. i have a maxibright pro 400 atm.
usually go for sylvania bulbs the never let me down, the one i have in now is 3 grows old 

i like to keep all my gear as spares m8 but i will let you know 

im thinkin of donating my old old gear to help a new grower


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

gotta go bbol  keep it green uk


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 1, 2013)

When we getting outdoors this year then as indoors is now a big nonono


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> When we getting outdoors this year then as indoors is now a big nonono


i got a couple auto seeds lying around i'm gonna attempt outdoor this year.. if we get a half decent summer all should go pretty well, what about you mate?


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 1, 2013)

Ive got a massive selection of some pretty sexy seeds so its choices choices choices for me , however iam debating autos , ive always done indoor , i attempted a outdoor last year and everything got munched lol so going to be borrowing a dog or two this year and scouting location , im hoping to veg indoors for 2 weeks before they go outside , im hoping late feb early april but the weathers so unreliable who knows might just veg them indoors a bit longer.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

yeh man the summers we'v had over the last few years i would say that's a bit too early to be puttin outside for us.
think i'm gonna start inside also and then look to put them out maybe early - mid may. 
Got some sheets of glass ready to make a mini greenhouse for em!


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 1, 2013)

Haha fairplay i cant use my garden or id do the same lol i dont hold out much hope for a guerilla grow but im goinna go for it all the same dont really think the forest soil is any good and i have no trasnport to bring soil this year so fingers crossed.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

yeh i would do it in my garden but the sun dosn't hit it all day. im pretty lucky i have tuns of feilds surrounding my house so plenty of spots to choose.


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 1, 2013)

would be banging lol all i have is busy body neighbours and an overlooked garden  there options around me just all have different factors im sure ill pull something through


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuk me the 250 I just added ontop of my 6 is noisier than the 600 buzzzzzzzzzzzz

i should see a marked diffrence with the extra light and both new bulbs

also i have noticed that the lights are basically white, ratehr than orangey yellow.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

these fucking wankers have covered over my outlet vent with the rockwool insulation and slapped a coat of cement over it today. they even covered the vent from the airing cuboard with my gas combi in. ill be going out and ripping the fucking stuff off tomorrow. useless fucking cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> these fucking wankers have covered over my outlet vent with the rockwool insulation and slapped a coat of cement over it today. they even covered the vent from the airing cuboard with my gas combi in. ill be going out and ripping the fucking stuff off tomorrow. useless fucking cunts


LMFAO!! quality

u sure they dident think,, wats this hole then?

fuk sake this extra light has upped my temps by 4 degrees, im bouncing between 28 and 30


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LMFAO!! quality
> 
> u sure they dident think,, wats this hole then?
> 
> fuk sake this extra light has upped my temps by 4 degrees, im bouncing between 28 and 30


their a bunch of muppets mate. they havent long filled in my vent in the bathroom when they put a shower in. and im getting mould in the top corner that ive got to keep bleaching.
im going to have to start venting into the attick now tho because if i ask them to knock it back out they'll probably want to come inside to mark it or something

the temps should come down a bit mate when the plants fill out. you might have trouble in the summer tho lol


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2013)

getting very tempted to go down the old SR, a few posters on here have done it no probs haven't they?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Griffta said:


> getting very tempted to go down the old SR, a few posters on here have done it no probs haven't they?


yeah mate, theres a few said good things about it. ill be putting an order in when i get some cash


----------



## Griffta (Feb 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah mate, theres a few said good things about it. ill be putting an order in when i get some cash


nice one mrt, I remember ic3 posting a run down ages ago of where to get the tor browser from and a few other links but I cant find it anywhere. I'm gonna do a bit of reading up, think i'm ready to take the risk for a bit of tasty green. As usual, kicking myself for not starting this grow months ago


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

Griffta said:


> nice one mrt, I remember ic3 posting a run down ages ago of where to get the tor browser from and a few other links but I cant find it anywhere. I'm gonna do a bit of reading up, think i'm ready to take the risk for a bit of tasty green. As usual, kicking myself for not starting this grow months ago


on my 2nd order now and so far, very impressive.
personally i'm not ordering green as it's gonna stink 10x as much as hash. only ordered 2g at a time and so far so good.
if your goonna order from a UK vendor , go with jesusofrave. He's the top seller on the whole site. 
send me a pm with whatever you need help with dude if your stuck..


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol don't worry bout weed its vacum wrapped a few times never had no probs.

Its too expensive on there tho, unless u want to order from abroad uk vendors selling green charge crazy prices 12-25 a gram!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

yeh, it's fine man. We already been told by IC3 that's dog's noses are shite, lol.....

Morning Sambo. Hows life without the grow paranoia?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2013)

Morning D

Yeah m8 I am enjoying the not worrying about it all the time but weeds running out now cash too, finking maybe just the 1 tent and 4 no more lol but still use me 2x600 so shouldn't be a too bad yield of the 4.

Dunno yet, need to get a few repairs at the locations done 1st and not growing anything super stinky no exo for me anymore or any of the others.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

well fuk me,, only had the new 600 bulb in and the new 250 hps running fo one night and theyve SHOT UP!! imn fucking stoked,, all repotted into trimmed down airpots,, thought i may as well have trimmed the disks and potted em all up,, and they have really shot up ver night, snorted


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Griffta said:


> nice one mrt, I remember ic3 posting a run down ages ago of where to get the tor browser from and a few other links but I cant find it anywhere. I'm gonna do a bit of reading up, think i'm ready to take the risk for a bit of tasty green. As usual, kicking myself for not starting this grow months ago


http://pastebin.com/ADTynHbX


----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2013)

good mornin to the uk's finest  thats my feedin n cleanin done, time to chillax with a massive bifta n a couple of buckets ( gravity bong to my collonial cousins  peace


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

stick em in big enough pots and you'll have monsters.


newuserlol said:


> Morning D
> 
> Yeah m8 I am enjoying the not worrying about it all the time but weeds running out now cash too, finking maybe just the 1 tent and 4 no more lol but still use me 2x600 so shouldn't be a too bad yield of the 4.
> 
> Dunno yet, need to get a few repairs at the locations done 1st and not growing anything super stinky no exo for me anymore or any of the others.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

wether u grow 4 or 8 thers no diffrence in sentence or charge if the worst happens,, so whats the point? may as well do the 8 no?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 2, 2013)

what about 8 in flower and another 4 in veg? i was thinking i could say they where mother plants


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 2, 2013)

any people who need containers for their 'medication'

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/13882/Lakeland-100ml-Round-Store-and-Save

hold a couple grams... watertight and airtight, got that dispensary look for 59p


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 2, 2013)

didn't yorkie tell you tell you to cut a hole or something... lol




IC3M4L3 said:


> LMFAO!! quality
> 
> u sure they dident think,, wats this hole then?
> 
> fuk sake this extra light has upped my temps by 4 degrees, im bouncing between 28 and 30


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lol don't worry bout weed its vacum wrapped a few times never had no probs.
> 
> Its too expensive on there tho, unless u want to order from abroad uk vendors selling green charge crazy prices 12-25 a gram!


true that is well expensive and the price of coins atm is shocking.
mine came down in a soft metal package that was super heat sealed inside the folded letter.. took me a few min to get into that shit, had to cut her out.
with me not living on the mainland, i feel our mail will be searched through more and is the only reason i don't wanna risk any buds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> didn't yorkie tell you tell you to cut a hole or something... lol


no he just sorta said i needed it and did it ainyways,, plus mine is in the house itself not to a outside wall,, if hed had his way hed have had a 4 inch hole board into me wal,, the 3 incher as it is leaves a beam of light acroos the room

jammed a plant pot in the inside with a black sock over it,, no more light,  thers loose wallpepr covering the outside so u cant see it thank god



WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> any people who need containers for their 'medication'
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/13882/Lakeland-100ml-Round-Store-and-Save
> 
> hold a couple grams... watertight and airtight, got that dispensary look for 59p


lol its f ucking tupperware tub,, smelly proofs much better, plus saves on size


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> any people who need containers for their 'medication'
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/13882/Lakeland-100ml-Round-Store-and-Save
> 
> hold a couple grams... watertight and airtight, got that dispensary look for 59p


You can get decent glass jars in asda for about a quid or 1.50, holds 2 o's, Tupperware tubs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2013)

Still daaaarn saaaaarf but having these chelski boys fuckin lives hahaha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Still daaaarn saaaaarf but having these chelski boys fuckin lives hahaha


Good result for ye the day then don, happy to see it myself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> You can get decent glass jars in asda for about a quid or 1.50, holds 2 o's, Tupperware tubs lol


i know rite,, lets add another 3 qwid of postage sending a tub,, LMAO


if anyones interested,, the wifes selling a pair of juicy couture boots, ladies, she neevr wore em,, ebay and then they was too small,, £40, and yes tehr 100% dont do fakes lmao

cost 200+ )


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Still daaaarn saaaaarf but having these chelski boys fuckin lives hahaha


newcastle supporter?
good win today mate , did a few other teams a favor aswel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2013)

Toon til I die! Up 30 sheets too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2013)

And the mackems got done by reading. Brucey bonus!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 2, 2013)

keep trying that soccer saturday super 6 game on sky bet.. £100k for the person who can predict the right score line of all 6 of the 3 oclock kick offs.
just checked the league and out of 200k odd people i'm ranked 31k ! not bad but still no 100k for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2013)

Right results maybe. Scores, ha nee fuckin chance


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

fucking hell u fotty nerds,, i bet u sit and watch the scores for that 2 hrs on a sunday afternoon,, polls or watever, lol

u8fc tonite bitches















[video=youtube;enOPX_5IbLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enOPX_5IbLQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


football BAH!!! ponces


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 2, 2013)

soz to double post but new film out guys






[video=youtube;K5Ysxp3MXek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5Ysxp3MXek&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2013)

Give over you're spunkin over codecs ic3


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soz to double post but new film out guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shes proper fit,did you see her in benidorm?


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 3, 2013)

delvite said:


> we all go over the top m8, i try to limit myself to about 2-3.5g per day


deffo the best thing is to smoke some while its there and get rid fast,then treat urself to some new clobber,pay some bills,maybe get a hooker round lol! oh and buy some cheap hash to see you through till next the next ones done.jmho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Give over you're spunkin over codecs ic3


codecs? wtf is a codec,, wel infact i know wat codecs are but i assume your not talking movie playback drivers? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know what I'm talking about fella, my heads a shed. 5am finish this morning. Currently in pieces on the train up north with a crying baby next seat. Contemplate murder if I didn't think i'd whitey.


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2013)

something a bit greener maybe  ..................................

[video=youtube;ddcrSV45GWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddcrSV45GWI[/video]

................for our sunday viewing pleasure  uk style​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't know what I'm talking about fella, my heads a shed. 5am finish this morning. Currently in pieces on the train up north with a crying baby next seat. Contemplate murder if I didn't think i'd whitey.


rofl

moove seat ya cunt,, on trains on a sunday damn, fuk that ive just got up,, cant be arsed going shop most of time let alone on a fucking ttrain

just give te baby a sly blow of your bong smoke IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

Changed train and its not followed!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Changed train and its not followed!


IT!! lmao hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

Fuckin hate the things man, noisy piss puke an shite machine's.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

You missed snot an drool off mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

how could i forget... my mates just had one, brought her home today.very cute actually. but after sitting next to one crying for 3 hours on a train. i'll not be visiting him n his bairn for a bit.


feels good to be back in my gaff. missus hasn't cattled the plants and they've fucking bounced in a week. huge growth rate


----------



## justperception (Feb 3, 2013)

What is the price for Oz of some good skunk now?
I've heard some crazy things


----------



## delvite (Feb 3, 2013)

justperception said:


> What is the price for Oz of some good skunk now?
> I've heard some crazy things


if your a lass? a decent blow job  if ur a lad £500


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

day 21 of 12/12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feels good to be back in my gaff. missus hasn't cattled the plants and they've fucking bounced in a week. huge growth rate




wen u dont check them everyday,, they shoot up dont they 

looking nice them puk,, u just growing em outright or have u done anythig? topping? lolipopping, like i asid on the text, mine love it,, not one sign of stress, will be flipping to flower next week saturday, ther ready, the seedling well,, theyl effectivly be doing a 12-12,, one thing ive noticed it fuk theyve got sum HUGED leaves for such small plants, alsmot thought they was basil of sumfink,lol, il show a pic later


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

cheers mate, i ant done no trainin or owt yet gunna do abit of lolipoppin soonish an maybe cane um up, with me runnin the 250w mh with the 600w duel hps its kept um well short an compact, the pe which is bang under the mh is tiny had to prop it up but its got the biggest buds an looks like there joinin to be a huge singal cola with not much side branchin...

no sign of the dog goin herm so im laughin, shes turnin into a right beauty aswell, cant fuckin wait for all these to be done an try um, hopin i got a nice strong dog pheno..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> cheers mate, i ant done no trainin or owt yet gunna do abit of lolipoppin soonish an maybe cane um up, with me runnin the 250w mh with the 600w duel hps its kept um well short an compact, the pe which is bang under the mh is tiny had to prop it up but its got the biggest buds an looks like there joinin to be a huge singal cola with not much side branchin...
> 
> no sign of the dog goin herm so im laughin, shes turnin into a right beauty aswell, cant fuckin wait for all these to be done an try um, hopin i got a nice strong dog pheno..


the PE smell will take over,, sickly sweet,,, i cant wait to start flower,, lekki costing a rake, not having the extra light on the full 18 just 12-13 of the 18, go in each morning and switch it off, il be much happier wen im in flower, then u start to see the fruits :_)


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the PE smell will take over,, sickly sweet,,, i cant wait to start flower,, lekki costing a rake, not having the extra light on the full 18 just 12-13 of the 18, go in each morning and switch it off, il be much happier wen im in flower, then u start to see the fruits :_)


how long you vegging for dude?
after seeing devlites results of vegging a good number of plants for a short amount of time, think im gonna head down that road on my next run. that guy is killin it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how long you vegging for dude?
> after seeing devlites results of vegging a good number of plants for a short amount of time, think im gonna head down that road on my next run. that guy is killin it!


month so far. kept em away from lights so seedlings can catch up,, the lings will be nr enuogh 12-12 from seedubm running 8 under nrly 1k
2x cali mist
3x PE
3x PHYSCO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen u dont check them everyday,, they shoot up dont they


like fuckin weeds i tell ya  

going to get right in amongst them tomorrow when i'm less fucked n check for ballsacks.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

sounds good bro . should bring a decent yeild if all goes well for ya. get us some pics up!
nothing worse then seeing a thread with someone asking how much they will yeild with 30 plants under a 1k light lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> sounds good bro . should bring a decent yeild if all goes well for ya. get us some pics up!
> nothing worse then seeing a thread with someone asking how much they will yeild with 30 plants under a 1k light lol



lmao,, last run under 1 old 600 i got 2 oz a pop on 6,, with no veg, this time im doing 8 under 1 k with lollippopp and a veg,, lets see shall we 

and i put sum pics up b4,, but ther looking mint now il do sum later,, gotta remove the md5's from my pics,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

*a couple of the PE*


*SUM PHSYCO WAT I STRIPPED SUM OF THE BOTTOM FROM,, THINKING SHOULD I DO MORE? WAYYA THINK/*


1 OF THE KALI MIST


_*all nice and green,,  any thoughts?*_


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

so the PE is from seed and the other 2 are clones yeh?
they look happy enough 1 thing i would suggest tho IMO not to do anymore stripping off the clones until they get a bit bigger and put out some more foliage, i'd start to strip the lower shite off maybe as your heading into flower mate. you want all the leaves you can at this time for nice big plants.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree I wouldn't strip them so early, if ur goina strip any more wait till there a bit bigger. Can't believe how small they still are, done good keepin them down, mine are near 3 week in flower, goina let these go 9/10 I'd say


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> so the PE is from seed and the other 2 are clones yeh?
> they look happy enough 1 thing i would suggest tho IMO not to do anymore stripping off the clones until they get a bit bigger and put out some more foliage, i'd start to strip the lower shite off maybe as your heading into flower mate. you want all the leaves you can at this time for nice big plants.


yeh thats the thing i been reading about the lollipop deal,, sum poeple say do it early so it can recover, othersay do it late,, so its kinda wat is good for you, physco are always viney anwyays, and the branches i took wer not much,, pretty shite really hence why i hadent gone all the way up to the top,,

the pe a lings yeh,, i dont normally do well with seeds but this time i asked fro and took advice given and it worked out well, ther fems so hope fully theyl be rite,

flipping next saturday will have been long enough,, seen a huge boost in growth since i replced bulbs, i think its helping with the extra 250 in ther too, just not on my lekii,



Mastergrow said:


> I agree I wouldn't strip them so early, if ur goina strip any more wait till there a bit bigger. Can't believe how small they still are, done good keepin them down, mine are near 3 week in flower, goina let these go 9/10 I'd say


 i had no choice matye, i know how bug these can get, and afteri propper nrly killed em, they had to recover from that, i dident wanna stress em too much, they have been trhu shit,, all plants are shoing lovely preflowers tho,

also i do prefer keeping them mnagable, u havent seen my grow room,, but triffids aint a option lol

and m flipping in a wek anyhows,, not like ther gunna have time to grow branches bak,, i got plat stands so alls good,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol ice mate I won't have chopped owt off plants that small ffs are you mad? You chopped half ya colas off lol you lollipop big plants or tall plants where the bottom int gettin to much light anyway with plants that size the light will have been hitting everywhere there's fuck all too um now not gunna be soaking up them extra rays with fuck all leafs on um mate...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol ice mate I won't have chopped owt off plants that small ffs are you mad? You chopped half ya colas off lol you lollipop big plants or tall plants where the bottom int gettin to much light anyway with plants that size the light will have been hitting everywhere there's fuck all too um now not gunna be soaking up them extra rays with fuck all leafs on um mate...


i did it like 4 days ago,, theyve shot up since man,, honest .. heyl be fine,, wats wrong with ya,, wen i was asking about it a week bak NOCUNT said no dont do it,, besides ther fine man,, physco are always spindely,, they be lovely.

and i cant have huge bushy mofos,, not with the 8 in ther spec with the airpots taking the room, 
again

theyl be fine!!! look ther greenand stood up,, for me thats gotta be a PLUS


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

They look like you've chopped half ya leafs off mate ya plant needs them to grow they was no point atall mate in veg chopping a load off a plant that tall you should have let them be till say 2nd or 3rd week of flower then if there big bushy or tall fuckers chop some off the bottom but lookin how big they are after this time they wernt gunna be huge I'd a told you if I seen..it's up too you mate I'm just sayin I won't have it's took ya all that time to get to were they are which wernt that big for you too chop half it off ya numpty lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

An you don't chop ya main side colas off when lollipoping mate you chop all the leafs an small bud sites that grow on them so far up, you've chopped main side colas that would have stretched up to be nice fat fuckers...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> An you don't chop ya main side colas off when lollipoping mate you chop all the leafs an small bud sites that grow on them so far up, you've chopped main side colas that would have stretched up to be nice fat fuckers...


na the ones i took, wer pants, nothing special,, hence the uneavenness, i only did a few, didnt wanna go overboard like,, tbh its more keeping control of them in the space i got, since thers no door its a hassle and if i get trifinds its gunna be a fucking pain, u watch theyl come bak nicely,, may leave em a extra week haha,, shit happens man,, i could have gone all the way up like.

id be happy with a bud on a stik none of the branches,,

anwyays point taken il leave em another 2 weeks to bush out,

and anwyays only cut like 5 off,, like i said could be worse 

also its nothing another 3-4 weeks veg wont fix


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 4, 2013)

morning folks,quick question,anyone got a rough idea how much extra on your bill to do a 600grow (4week veg,8week flower) iv not had to pay for electric before and the bill is coming next week,just rough estimate would be helpful?


----------



## delvite (Feb 4, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> morning folks,quick question,anyone got a rough idea how much extra on your bill to do a 600grow (4week veg,8week flower) iv not had to pay for electric before and the bill is coming next week,just rough estimate would be helpful?


whats the price per kw your paying and what rates are you on ( normal day/lower night ) this would help us help you


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> morning folks,quick question,anyone got a rough idea how much extra on your bill to do a 600grow (4week veg,8week flower) iv not had to pay for electric before and the bill is coming next week,just rough estimate would be helpful?


Adds about £80 a quarter on to my bill if that's any help .( that's with fan aswell !)


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2013)

bobbyturtle said:


> morning folks,quick question,anyone got a rough idea how much extra on your bill to do a 600grow (4week veg,8week flower) iv not had to pay for electric before and the bill is coming next week,just rough estimate would be helpful?


when i was running 1x 600w hps n 2x400 w hps it added about £2.50 perday to the bill on a pre pay meter if that helps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2013)

With a 600 in veg ur lookjng at about7 qwid a day.. un flower 5 a day

Oh guys plants look sik.. the physco I didnet show is getting fucking big!!

Stressing boqt a few branches... I dunno lol

rimmer,, lmao added only 2.50 for 1x 600 and 2x 400 wat fucking lekki company u use?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> With a 600 in veg ur lookjng at about7 qwid a day.. un flower 5 a day
> 
> Oh guys plants look sik.. the physco I didnet show is getting fucking big!!
> 
> ...


i told you this before m8 but ill tell ye again, 7 quid a day and you're being fucking robbed. I got 3 600ws and my leccys 50 quid a week, that's including fans, pumps and everything else that's used in the place, that's including tv's cooker washer and all the rest. So searimmer might not be far away. Maybe some of them pakis have wired a grow of ur house lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

Lmao, goin by ur calculations at 7 quid for a 600w a day, mine should be costing nearly £150 a week before fans and other shit, ffs sure it wouldn't be worth growin, sorry to say mate but ur either wrong or bein robbed


----------



## delvite (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i told you this before m8 but ill tell ye again, 7 quid a day and you're being fucking robbed. I got 3 600ws and my leccys 50 quid a week, that's including fans, pumps and everything else that's used in the place, that's including tv's cooker washer and all the rest. So searimmer might not be far away. Maybe some of them pakis have wired a grow of ur house lol


around £15 per 600 with setup would just about nail it give or take for different companys. prices are about 14p - 18p pkwh


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah bout £15 quid a week and no more, id say at the min my grows costin no more than £40 a week, that's in flower and probly bout 50 odd in veg and that 3 lights, 4 fans and two pumps.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

I've run 3x600 and fans,filters etc and cost me about 5er a day in flower didn't use all 3x600 for veg but just over a 5er a day in flower without much other leccy in the location being used.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2013)

mine works out about £30 a month each 600w on flower and £40 in veg.

i think ill have a go at lolipoping tomorrow. is it just trim the stuff of say the bottom half of the plant, the stuff that always turns into popcorn shit stuff?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I've run 3x600 and fans,filters etc and cost me about 5er a day in flower didn't use all 3x600 for veg but just over a 5er a day in flower without much other leccy in the location being used.


Aye that sounds about right, Well wer the fuck is ic3 gettin 7 quid a day for one??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

I dunno mg but 7quid a day for a 600 every1 nos inst right, maybe he's counting the house leccy on top? Lol even then 7quid a day for most entire busy homes would be on the expensive side even including a 600.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

How's the no growin go m8? U gettin itchy fingers yet lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> How's the no growin go m8? U gettin itchy fingers yet lol


Lol yeah I lasted bout 2wks mg just waiting for some repairs to be done then I'm setting a 1.2mtr tent back up with 2x600hps inside only gonna do a 4 but big pots n yield shouldn't be too shabby, plus keeps me paranoia in check wit just the 1 tent n low numbers.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Lol yeah I lasted bout 2wks mg just waiting for some repairs to be done then I'm setting a 1.2mtr tent back up with 2x600hps inside only gonna do a 4 but big pots n yield shouldn't be too shabby, plus keeps me paranoia in check wit just the 1 tent n low numbers.


Any ideas on strains ur goin for m8? I can't wait till this ones over so I can lower the numbers to 8, same lights and what not so ill be hopin for not far off the same yeild, maybe not first time but ill get er


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Any ideas on strains ur goin for m8? I can't wait till this ones over so I can lower the numbers to 8, same lights and what not so ill be hopin for not far off the same yeild, maybe not first time but ill get er


I'm just gonna get a pack of seedsman power africa I've run it before is a really good yielder, nice uppy smoke not too heavy, low odour and a nice flavour plus is cheap.

25 for 5 fems, could get the exo or pyscho but carnt be arsed with the smell mg.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2013)

Be nice to get a change too I suppose m8, dunno what ill go for next run, goina be a few different ones along with the psycho and exo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah don't get me wrong m8 the power africa isn't gonna compete with exo n pyscho on a 7day dry, but just carnt deal with that stink again for a while at least.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong m8 the power africa isn't gonna compete with exo n pyscho on a 7day dry, but just carnt deal with that stink again for a while at least.


Had my eye on a couple power africa grows on here, fucking huge dense buds i'm grabbing a 5 pack for my next run. as you say cheap aswell.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah big dense buds m8 really carnt grow wrong for the price, didn't hermi on me, had 2 phenos 1 more skunky than the other which I think had more sativia in and tasted a lot different but both yielded really well and good flavour too.

Good cheap stable seeds from seedsman.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> With a 600 in veg ur lookjng at about7 qwid a day.. un flower 5 a day
> 
> Oh guys plants look sik.. the physco I didnet show is getting fucking big!!
> 
> ...


EON on a pre-pay meter mate, when had the grow running was using about £4 a day n since its been packed away using about £1.50 a day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2013)

yeh ofc i mean all in,, pretty hard to judge without everything else added,spec wen lekki metre is outside,, i had 22 qwid on mtre on thursday, today had 2 qwid, thats running the 250 and the 600,


told u sambo dident i,, think if ud just not pulled em all,, be about rite now


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2013)

Couldn't take the risk at the time ic3, and mind wasn't in the right place at the time with a front door not shutting n 30+ plants have enjoyed me break and still gonna only do a few can get a decent yield out the 2x600 in that small tent and small numbers.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 4, 2013)

Kalishinapple & Sour Flame 


White Russian week 3 flower 


Uk Cheese Chunks Breeders Boutique Freebie's



More White Russian 



White Russian Bud



More Bud


Northan Lights Freebie .



Group Shot


Seed and cutting tent i have few white russian cuttings and the seeds you see are all hazeman's Gear 



There you go lads aint been around a lot but im back now new camera soo weekly updates i hope . How you all been ?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 4, 2013)

hello cunts


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> hello cunts


Alright cunty bollocks ?


----------



## bobbyturtle (Feb 4, 2013)

nice,i think im gonna get fucked with the bill as i my last grow was 650w+400w and as the meter readings went in late i got the bill estimated,i think im gonna be paying for that grow this time round


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.evasi0n.com/

untethered ios 6 jailbreak!! for those who care 

well my physco are looking fucking mint! and the rest are cuming on great! pal just dropped me off sum slh,, of what he had a purple pheno,, but he chopped and threw..fucking mong

night guys


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> hello cunts


 whos that on the horizonlol, wt up bud nice to see you


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

just been doin some clones for the next critical run, pics in my journal if you wanna check it out  peace


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2013)

Blue Pit from BB


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 5, 2013)

Any phsyco cuts out there lads ? Nice bud that DST .


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah heard SuperSillyBilly was flogging them, lol. If you can get a hold of the cunt, tell him he's a cunt from me, the cunt, lol. 

Ma mate offered me a Psycho cut but I doubt I could persuade him to send you one, he's a bit of a keep himself to himself kind of dude. I think I'll give it a go soon actually. Is it nicer than the exo?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2013)

i reckon it is aye. takes a few days longer but the taste is fruitier or french depending on your persuasion and marriage rights...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

very nice looking plant to grow too,,, mine looing like the name suggests PHYSCO!! if u know wat i mean.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 5, 2013)

I've tried to get hold of him dst no luck I had cuts off him before I was disappointed up till week 5-6 and as soon as I hit them with pk they changed and quickly become my favourite the buds were amazing I've been trying for months to get them back lol one thing is for sure I won't be losing the cut again if I get it that is lol . The taste was the winner for me I would recommend growing it .


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2013)

Pulled one of the psychosis out to get a pic, had to take this one cos any other one either has roots growin out the bottom of the pot or its too hard to get to, there all pretty similar anyway apart from a few inches in height, 3 weeks 12/12


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2511973View attachment 2511974View attachment 2511975
> Pulled one of the psychosis out to get a pic, had to take this one cos any other one either has roots growin out the bottom of the pot or its too hard to get to, there all pretty similar anyway apart from a few inches in height, 3 weeks 12/12


Good stuff bro, happy and healthy


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Good stuff bro, happy and healthy


Cheers m8, bit slow on flowering I thot but gettin ther now, I reckon ill let it go ten this time


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, bit slow on flowering I thot but gettin ther now, I reckon ill let it go ten this time


mine seam slow as fuck this time too mate. this is them at 3 weeks.
View attachment 2512031
i cant make them full screen. the option screen is closing as soon as it opens


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> mine seam slow as fuck this time too mate. this is them at 3 weeks.
> View attachment 2512031
> i cant make them full screen. the option screen is closing as soon as it opens


No pic ther m8


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

try again


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2013)

Look about the same rate as mine m8, what are they anyway?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

mine are looking great despite the thinning down,, fort u had talen sum of them lowe branches of master?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2013)

I did take a bit off m8, if u look close at the bottom it's a bit bare, I only took off the new growths and shit about a few inches long, anything that was stretching up I left, just wanted to do a bit then ill do more next time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2013)

Makin me jealous we these psycho's ya cunts as of last night I'm officially out


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2013)

My last psycho I thought looked behind but well surprised me come harvest.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> My last psycho I thought looked behind but well surprised me come harvest.....


You let urs go ten didn't ye pukka? Was that 10 weeks at 12/12 aye? My last went 9 but could've went longer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Makin me jealous we these psycho's ya cunts as of last night I'm officially out


lol my pals just harvested sum slh and blue cheese. ounce cumming my way, gave me a q last night,, knocked me fucking block off,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope I'm never as annoying as the pissed barman I'm drinking with. Bad form getting lashed where you work if you're a barman at least, to me. Arguing the toss over cats being better than dogs ffs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I hope I'm never as annoying as the pissed barman I'm drinking with. Bad form getting lashed where you work if you're a barman at least, to me. Arguing the toss over cats being better than dogs ffs.


we always got fucked up with the punters,, ur on the good side,, its u who SHOULD recive the odd freed rink,, and at the prices of drinks nowadays,thats a giro in itself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2013)

Man's just pissed an I'm not I think. going to Fuck off afore I do get lashed and barred.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man's just pissed an I'm not I think. going to Fuck off afore I do get lashed and barred.


sounded like u said im going o fuck a whore ROFL


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2013)

when i eventually get a cut I'll let you know and if you still need the fairy can be arranged



rollajoint said:


> I've tried to get hold of him dst no luck I had cuts off him before I was disappointed up till week 5-6 and as soon as I hit them with pk they changed and quickly become my favourite the buds were amazing I've been trying for months to get them back lol one thing is for sure I won't be losing the cut again if I get it that is lol . The taste was the winner for me I would recommend growing it .


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

Bud shots anyone  ..........................



























..................................bf critical kush day 48 of 12/12 ​


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks dst . Looking nice delv .


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Look about the same rate as mine m8, what are they anyway?



dinachem mate. not a bad strain so far. they smell quite nice and they are filling out more than the others ive run but i could be the wilma


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> You let urs go ten didn't ye pukka? Was that 10 weeks at 12/12 aye? My last went 9 but could've went longer


No mate 9weeks 12/12 your the 3rd person to keep thinkin it went 10 fuck knows why I reckon it's cos the colour it went I'd love to let it go 10, like to let the blues go 10 aswell...



IC3M4L3 said:


> lol my pals just harvested sum slh and blue cheese. ounce cumming my way, gave me a q last night,, knocked me fucking block off,


Jammy cunt I've got a propa 8th of psycho comin in the next week or so off a good grower on ere to look forward to, then I'll have to take some early shit to get by fuck buyin it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Jammy cunt I've got a propa 8th of psycho comin in the next week or so off a good grower on ere to look forward to, then I'll have to take some early shit to get by fuck buyin it lol


lol,, u nutter, chopping early nugs to get by FUK THAT! my man can be a bit of a fucker but he gets ther in the end, if thers any spare il let u know, he does me it 40q ect so the offers ther IF he comes thru, should do, crystally sticckyness,, lovely,, even wen bone dry its sticky,. seems he done orite,, and GHS beans too,, im sure sum1 was saying how shit his stuff is,, not wat im smoking.

how long did u veg for pukka?

http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2967547/The.Package.2012.480p.BRRip.XviD.AC3-PTpOWeR.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, u nutter, chopping early nugs to get by FUK THAT! my man can be a bit of a fucker but he gets ther in the end, if thers any spare il let u know, he does me it 40q ect so the offers ther IF he comes thru, should do, crystally sticckyness,, lovely,, even wen bone dry its sticky,. seems he done orite,, and GHS beans too,, im sure sum1 was saying how shit his stuff is,, not wat im smoking.
> 
> how long did u veg for pukka?
> 
> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2967547/The.Package.2012.480p.BRRip.XviD.AC3-PTpOWeR.html


Yeh I always take abit early just any fluff I've missed off the bottom I wait till after 7 weeks tho. Might take you up on that pal....
What the last psycho or the girls I got in now? Psycho was months told ya that tons a times an these lot got 4weeks mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

i had a go at lolipoping. does that look right? im just going to do the one this time to see what difference it makes. i chose the medium looking one


this is the bit of budd growing out of my fan leave lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

i think lollipopping is taking ALL them bottom branches off upto just leaving a level canopy at the top,
s
ee white hands ther mrt heres me thinking u was black!!


pukka i know how much u love asking how long u vegged for,, im in week 6 myself, flipping saturday


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

nice MRT looks good


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

delvite said:


> nice MRT looks good


cheers mate. yours put them to shame tho lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. yours put them to shame tho lol


every girl is gorgeous in her own way m8


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. yours put them to shame tho lol


you think some strains could require a certain amount of veg time to be able to fly into bloom properly?
dosn't look like you vegged for long mate, how long was it?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you think some strains could require a certain amount of veg time to be able to fly into bloom properly?
> dosn't look like you vegged for long mate, how long was it?


3 weeks veg mate. this is them a day or 2 before i flipped them. i would have given them another week but i had workers outside putting insulation on the walls so i switched them early to be able to turn my fan down


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

ahrite 3 weeks is plenty. just taking time to transition into flower, once they get going u'll be sweet.
with my current plant i switched to 12/12 , seen the hairs after a week nd a half, but since then i'm getting real slow formations goin on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

NOTE TO SELF---- 16 inch fans may sound good BUT fuk they make ur plants look like they got a flat side wer the fan hits,, prolly be ok but the fans stil on lowest setting,, hell if thers loose soil about its like a dust storm,let alone on full whack! lol

and il say it agin,, hell i love the look of thes physco plants,, almost look vicsious. if u get me?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a new lappy today couldn't arsed with ordering online and waiting, ended up getting a amd quad core A8, 8gb ram, 1tb hd, radeon 7650 graphics. 429.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

Got 9 0.5mg xanax sent to me aswel today, not generics proper brand name tabs fucking yanks lightweights!!! They rave on bout xanax but believe its a weak arse benzo, give me temazepam,diazepam,lorazepam, or top of list clonzepam ne fucking day!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

Fucking el mrt ur doing well m8 for some1 who was giving up lol too hard to give it up hay m8, gotta wind u up a little now tho I been nice for too long, fingers crossed this batch is up to shape cause your last grow was bordering on unsmokable lol

How's ya doing anyway m8?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Got a new lappy today couldn't arsed with ordering online and waiting, ended up getting a amd quad core A8, 8gb ram, 1tb hd, radeon 7650 graphics. 429.


fucking puts my pc to shame that lol i do need an upgrade tho wouldnt mind me an i7


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> ahrite 3 weeks is plenty. just taking time to transition into flower, once they get going u'll be sweet.
> with my current plant i switched to 12/12 , seen the hairs after a week nd a half, but since then i'm getting real slow formations goin on.


i had the hairs starting at 7 days from flip. i have found that the longer you veg the quicker they come out tho. its just seams to have slowed down for week 3 from what ive seen before lol



newuserlol said:


> Fucking el mrt ur doing well m8 for some1 who was giving up lol too hard to give it up hay m8, gotta wind u up a little now tho I been nice for too long, fingers crossed this batch is up to shape cause your last grow was bordering on unsmokable lol
> 
> How's ya doing anyway m8?


haha i know mate, i was nagging the mrs before xmas. i got her a few prezzis early and she gave in and let me crack on. its more addictive growing it than it is smoking it lmao

your the only one thats honest about that WR. everyone else i gave some to said it was ok. i found it close to unsmokable too. it was harsh as fuck. i fucked so many things up with that tho. i had to chop early, so i didnt have time to give it ripen, it was chopped while still having full dose nutes with pk 13/14 and i had to flash dry it to get my tent down because i had a bloke coming to do the windows. i told the mrs to fob them off and give me another week but she got off the phone saying they wanted to get it done because they were doing a lot of work. they said to get a family member or something to stay here.

im good thanks mate. the dole are pissing me off a bit tho. they made me take in 3 months worth of bank statments and are sending me to do an intensive job search. 90 mins of applying for any old shit lol. i want a job but slaving away in a factory from min wage having to put your hand up to go to the bog dont apeal to me when i got 3 kids to feed too.

hows things with you mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Got a new lappy today couldn't arsed with ordering online and waiting, ended up getting a amd quad core A8, 8gb ram, 1tb hd, radeon 7650 graphics. 429.


LAPTOP? sounds more like a netbook.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

i was just looking through ebay and someones selling stuff to spray on after your dry to add weight. that sounds dodgy as fuck. it says hardly any side effects lol. i dont want any other side effect apart from being stoned
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOP-HEAVY-DRY-CURYING-SPRAY-ADDS-10-WEIGHT-GUARANTEED-50ML-/280959300019?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item416a7ab1b3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i was just looking through ebay and someones selling stuff to spray on after your dry to add weight. that sounds dodgy as fuck. it says hardly any side effects lol. i dont want any other side effect apart from being stoned
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOP-HEAVY-DRY-CURYING-SPRAY-ADDS-10-WEIGHT-GUARANTEED-50ML-/280959300019?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item416a7ab1b3


 its just the same as that spray smell shit,, fucking nasty,, and mrt your weed last grow was bad enough without this shit..

may as well get the crushed glass out and get chucking,, fucking scandalouse, if u cant grow well enough on your wown without having to add weight at the end AFTER dry then gtf )


the shit epople will do mrt,, i really hope ur not thinking about it, bet its FOUL

only thing pisses me off with ebay is wen people sell shit,, u cant see the review theyve recived for said shit

anyone want any nice boots for ther lassy?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its just the same as that spray smell shit,, fucking nasty,, and mrt your weed last grow was bad enough without this shit..
> 
> may as well get the crushed glass out and get chucking,, fucking scandalouse, if u cant grow well enough on your wown without having to add weight at the end AFTER dry then gtf )
> 
> ...


fuck no mate. like i said it looks dodgy as fuck. i was looking into boosts. i was thinking of giving over drive and big budd a try, ive only used canna boost and pk 13/14. fuck messing round with taste and shit, the only thing i wanted to try was guarno-something that 3eyes was on about to improve taste. if your looking to add weight, just sell it on a bit damp lol

the exo i done was spot on tho, it was just the white russian lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck no mate. like i said it looks dodgy as fuck. i was looking into boosts. i was thinking of giving over drive and big budd a try, ive only used canna boost and pk 13/14. fuck messing round with taste and shit, the only thing i wanted to try was guarno-something that 3eyes was on about to improve taste. if your looking to add weight, just sell it on a bit damp lol
> 
> the exo i done was spot on tho, it was just the white russian lol


uh huh"" lmso

yeh im, getting rather good at this growing lark,, u all scowl at my methods but i do pretty damn well!! )

i wasent and arent keen on EXO,, one of those u smoke for a few days and you stop getting the same effect,, considering its same family as the physco its loks totally diffrent too.

i just use--A&B-boost--rhiz-cannazym---pk but i had raw ingrediants for that,, ima just order the bottled stuff now tho,, easier to measure

all mine atm are on double stregth a and b,, no burn nothing, even my seedlings,, ther nrly done on ther 10 days course of rhiz,

im so fucking wikid it hurts!! IMO


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

£1 on the england under 21's to win 4-0 , £17 return. not bad why the fuck don't i have the balls to put a 5er on !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2013)

Double strength a&b?? Lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh huh"" lmso
> 
> yeh im, getting rather good at this growing lark,, u all scowl at my methods but i do pretty damn well!! )
> 
> ...


haha. seriously mate i wouldnt add shit to my stuff to gain weight that way. i got to the end and hes selling 5x 1L bottles of superbud for £350! i just had a quick look on google and i wouldnt use that either.

i liked exo, ill be running that again soon and im hoping to get a psycho cutting too after i finish these. ill run 4 of each im my 2 wilmas and im thinking of getting either another wilma or 4 oxy pots. im setting my old 1.2m tent back up as a veg tent. ill be putting a 400w mh light in there, ive borrowed a cfl thing until i get some money together. i got some blue widows that ill be putting into germ in the next few days. then when i chop down the dinachem ill put them in. ive got a PE and white widow that i put in late on the other side too so i got to keep my big tent on 12/12 for atleast 4 weeks after the dinachem and amnesia come down


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 5, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Double strength a&b?? Lol


i was thinking that lol. ive gone over a bit from what it says in the online feed chart but not double


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LAPTOP? sounds more like a netbook.


notebook whats the difference o thought that was a good spec for money lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 5, 2013)

Where you got cash for a new lappy ya cunt lol... oright geezer?

Ice please tell me your mistaken an you ain't feeding seedlings or fuckin nothing at double strength a&b??


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> notebook whats the difference o thought that was a good spec for money lol


What did you pay? 8GB of ram is no joke, how many ghz? 

another ? for ya mate you ever had morrocan fez cream hash off the road? shit would of been here today i think but the plane delivering the islands mail was fucked and didn't come over this mornin..


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 5, 2013)

I had 1g of the fez cream some nice hash bubbles like fuck when burnt the taste is nice too along with the hit in the head it gives you all I wanted to do was smoke the basterd lmao .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 5, 2013)

Double strength a&b that shit must be costing you an arm and a leg . I'm currently running special mix plants are loving it at the moment . Any suggestions on what nutrient line to run along side it ?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> I had 1g of the fez cream some nice hash bubbles like fuck when burnt the taste is nice too along with the hit in the head it gives you all I wanted to do was smoke the basterd lmao .


Good to hear mate. you get it off the road ya? JOR? 
well hope it's here tomoz !!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2013)

this fuckin mylar sheeting better be here tomorrow, ahm sitting with everything fuckin else and the seeds are germing as we speak, the bastard stuff shouldve been here last friday. 16 plants under2 x 600 in coco........ah jist canny wait any longer....ye can stick yer fuckin bail up yer arse.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> this fuckin mylar sheeting better be here tomorrow, ahm sitting with everything fuckin else and the seeds are germing as we speak, the bastard stuff shouldve been here last friday. 16 plants under2 x 600 in coco........ah jist canny wait any longer....ye can stick yer fuckin bail up yer arse.


If the walls are white mate you good to go ... or are you using the mylar as walls?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> If the walls are white mate you good to go ... or are you using the mylar as walls?


..its a chamber/tent made from transparent plastic sheet so its got virtually no reflective quality, its also up ina loft and the temps on the last 2 grows have been shit poor, about an oz a plant, so itll help with heat retention both by reflection and by insulation, also this time there gonna be 2 x 600s instead of one so im hoping the temps will be up near the proper level, fuck they were down as low as 15c at some points. if it needs any further help im gonna insulate it with old blankets and maybe one of those tube heaters. but im bored waiting, id planned on having it up and set yesterday to give me a week to tweak any shit and check light spread/temps etc.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ..its a chamber/tent made from transparent plastic sheet so its got virtually no reflective quality, its also up ina loft and the temps on the last 2 grows have been shit poor, about an oz a plant, so itll help with heat retention both by reflection and by insulation, also this time there gonna be 2 x 600s instead of one so im hoping the temps will be up near the proper level, fuck they were down as low as 15c at some points. if it needs any further help im gonna insulate it with old blankets and maybe one of those tube heaters. but im bored waiting, id planned on having it up and set yesterday to give me a week to tweak any shit and check light spread/temps etc.


fair play i'm with ya.. if there's any snow up north i'd hang back until it fucks off pal.
someone i know was done because they were growing up the loft in the winter and there gaff was the only one without snow on it haha didn't like the cunt anyway so i can laugh about it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> What did you pay? 8GB of ram is no joke, how many ghz?
> 
> another ? for ya mate you ever had morrocan fez cream hash off the road? shit would of been here today i think but the plane delivering the islands mail was fucked and didn't come over this mornin..


429 for the lappy m8 and nvwe ordered the fez cream but looks likes some nice had dunno bout 15+ a g tho?!?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fair play i'm with ya.. if there's any snow up north i'd hang back until it fucks off pal.
> someone i know was done because they were growing up the loft in the winter and there gaff was the only one without snow on it haha didn't like the cunt anyway so i can laugh about it


lol, i know ah guy that happened too as well, his operation was the full loft though about 40 foot long by 25 wide, fuckin tons of plants. its not my house anyway, fuck that, im hanging onto my tenancy by a thread and stll on bail for the last bust in december. but im fuckin skint, decembers bust cost me at least 2500 mibbe 3000.....2 weeks b4 xmas.......fucked my plans right up and im still just treading water.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

got some Xanax today fucking yanky pussys wouldn't no a benzo if it smiled in there face and said please take me lol Xanax 1 of the 1st tried I had em new it was a short lasting benzos but hahahhaha that aint a proper benzo jokers get some real stuff in ya u yanky fudgebarts!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

i paid just over 12 per gram but thats cos the coins are at a shitty price, only ordered 1g to try it out.. that gold seal stuff was shite so i'm tryin a few out to see whats what.
your off ur barnet ordering that shit from the US lmfao how long did it take to come down?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

I aint slating no1 in particular but any1 who can call exo shit weed imo of smoking n growing a decade+ just don't no what they talking bout simple.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i paid just over 12 per gram but thats cos the coins are at a shitty price, only ordered 1g to try it out.. that gold seal stuff was shite so i'm tryin a few out to see whats what.
> your off ur barnet ordering that shit from the US lmfao how long did it take to come down?


Has nuffin to do with coins price ill say it for the last time all the top vedors change there price to the coin price, gold seal wether the best in the land is a low grade hash.

Nuffin but bottle if ya gonna order stop the worrying its a risk u take and can never be held to u, how they no ordered???

U want top hash I already said spansihfly but ur a big boy order what ya want.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 5, 2013)

&#8203;how are you all and all your yummy grows ? @ ic3 ive some livers if ya want some ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I aint slating no1 in particular but any1 who can call exo shit weed imo of smoking n growing a decade+ just don't no what they talking bout simple.


exo is by far the best weed ive grown myself. i had a bit of psycho and id say their both as good as each other. it was just a different taste. but its down to personal prefference, my bro didnt like the exo but the mad cunt liked my white russian????


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2013)

dura72 said:


> this fuckin mylar sheeting better be here tomorrow, ahm sitting with everything fuckin else and the seeds are germing as we speak, the bastard stuff shouldve been here last friday. 16 plants under2 x 600 in coco........ah jist canny wait any longer....ye can stick yer fuckin bail up yer arse.


did ya get sentenced in the end then mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2013)

oh nearly forgot........... morning wankers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

mdma on a tuesday night. excellent plan..... ffs. 

video conference presentation to do at 4. smooth.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

happy days


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Has nuffin to do with coins price ill say it for the last time all the top vedors change there price to the coin price, gold seal wether the best in the land is a low grade hash.
> 
> Nuffin but bottle if ya gonna order stop the worrying its a risk u take and can never be held to u, how they no ordered???
> 
> U want top hash I already said spansihfly but ur a big boy order what ya want.


Yea i know where your comin from. like i'v said before if i lived on the mainland i would be more willing to order from abroad.
after these 2 succesful orders, i'd rather just pay a bit more and know it's gonna get here safely and get from the uk.
anyway this shit smells like a double zero type hash.. bubbles up nicely and i'm happy as larry !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Should be 4ml a litre ther happy and green wigh 6ml a litre.. only usjng a litre jug atm so it deoends jow accurate the canna bottles are.. ther liking it..all green..great growth rate.. no bovva il do sum pics tonite and show u


----------



## TicKle (Feb 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Should be 4ml a litre ther happy and green wigh 6ml a litre.. only usjng a litre jug atm so it deoends jow accurate the canna bottles are.. ther liking it..all green..great growth rate.. no bovva il do sum pics tonite and show u


dont think they gunna stay happy long m8...that's WAY too much, they'd be just as 'happy' @ 2ml per litre! there only nippers! it's like giving a sunday roast to a 1 month old baby, and expecting them to be able to chew on the roast!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

TicKle said:


> dont think they gunna stay happy long m8...that's WAY too much, they'd be just as 'happy' @ 2ml per litre! there only nippers! it's like giving a sunday roast to a 1 month old baby, and expecting them to be able to chew on the roast!


ther fat nippers tho man, huge leaves and nice fat stalk, beenabout a week on this and ther stil happy,, generally the plant tells u if thers a problem, they arnet, belivve me if they was showing any signs i would be on it, i say seedlings but ther getting bigger now.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther fat nippers tho man, huge leaves and nice fat stalk, beenabout a week on this and ther stil happy,, generally the plant tells u if thers a problem, they arnet, belivve me if they was showing any signs i would be on it, i say seedlings but ther getting bigger now.


even still mate, I've had a 6ft tall og kush that never dropped a leaf on half strengh, i would never have dreamed of giving her 6ml per litre tbh....and she yielded over 16oz, just be careful mate, will do more harm than good pushing them this early, but each to their own, if it's working for ya, then i suppose that's all that matters.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

TicKle said:


> even still mate, I've had a 6ft tall og kush that never dropped a leaf on half strengh, i would never have dreamed of giving her 6ml per litre tbh....and she yielded over 16oz, just be careful mate, will do more harm than good pushing them this early, but each to their own, if it's working for ya, then i suppose that's all that matters.....


yeh figures that if ther green,healthy, no burn or anything, and ther looking great, ther cant be a problem.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> did ya get sentenced in the end then mate?


havent been up for it, other than the bail hearing. bail granted and my lawyers dealing with it, not sure how its gonna fall but im hoping no jail, or at least if it happens the case lasts to the summer so it doesnt fuck uni up for me.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 6, 2013)

think what most people are trying explain is that it's a waste.. you are using twice the amount of solution needed... it just means your nutes will last half as long..
it's the equivalent of buying twice the amount of food you need and letting half of it rot in the fridge..
even if its not damaging the plants.. they will still only take what they need.

but whatever you think works for you..



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh figures that if ther green,healthy, no burn or anything, and ther looking great, ther cant be a problem.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2013)

Are we talking bout canna A n B? 6ml per ltr? Shorely not?


----------



## zVice (Feb 6, 2013)

Evenin' sperm burpers, how's all ye degenerate spunk bags doing?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 6, 2013)

ahve no been on inna a bit but have noticed ma habit of sayin hello with a general insult has kinda went viral . cunts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Are we talking bout canna A n B? 6ml per ltr? Shorely not?


yeh no shit,, not 1 sign of burn or anything,, or obviously id have calmed them down, but im getting real good growth, also this is the first grow wer ive actually had no signs of yellow or anything, flipping on saturday anyhows so il roll it ba to 4ml, but if they start showing signs of hunger ect,, then il get em bak on ther 6ml.

just got a lovely new 22 inch LED awsome monitor tv new in box,, dont ask the price coz u owont belive me ~:)



mantiszn said:


> think what most people are trying explain is that it's a waste.. you are using twice the amount of solution needed... it just means your nutes will last half as long..
> it's the equivalent of buying twice the amount of food you need and letting half of it rot in the fridge..
> even if its not damaging the plants.. they will still only take what they need.
> 
> but whatever you think works for you..


yeh i thought that,, but i dont feed everyday, not if the pots seem to heavy anyways, id say 5 out of 7, i aint bothered about buying nutes,, its no hardship, but like u said its working for me so keep it rolling on.,, these lings are getting hugge effing leaves fo such small plants, very chunky stems too


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2013)

6ml per ltr that's crazy high, suprises me that don't burn them to shit.

I've never used more than 1.5ml per even with 4-5ft plants, don't think it will do em much good in the long run ic3 but if its working for ya go for I ur grow ur plants u feed em what ya want


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 6ml per ltr that's crazy high, suprises me that don't burn them to shit.
> 
> I've never used more than 1.5ml per even with 4-5ft plants, don't think it will do em much good in the long run ic3 but if its working for ya go for I ur grow ur plants u feed em what ya want


mate u know how worried i can get about me plants,, lol,, if ther was the slightest sign of anything wrong id be the first to drop it down, but like i said this is going by the canna bottles, how accurate they are i have no clue


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2013)

Ice that amount on the bottle is full strength you start around a quarter of that an work ya way up to full mid flower, I've never gone over 3ml a ltr mate, an if your chucking the rhiz in at full fuck me there gunna end up fucked specially the seedlings, there weeds mate so will grow but in any conditions just not that good....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2013)

Like I say if its working for you go for it, different strokes for different folks n all that jazz, most or all will tell u that's very high dosage but they are your plants your grow u do what ya want to them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

lol,, i started at a ml and worked up, 4ml is standard for me, but i misjudged t a few times and just stuck at the 6ml,, i know wat your saying,, and i understand why your saying it, but like i said,, if thers no sign of stress,burn, damage, how can it hurt? last grow i reember u guys sayinghow me not feeding everyday ment they was not getting enough nutes and that feed everyday theyl get em and il se difrences, now im not feeding 6ml down to that BUT if ther taking it,enjoying it? its what they want eh? il drop em down to 4ml, if they start getting yellow hungry leaves im coming to bend u all over!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha do what you want we um mate but I'd put money on that your gunna hit some probs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha do what you want we um mate but I'd put money on that your gunna hit some probs lol


i apprciate it man,, il dose em down to 4ml,,but honest no issues il do sum pics NOW giz 5 mins

ok maybe i wont,, fucking flash wont work at 10% battery grrrr


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2013)

I do agree with any1 who's said it a weed it will grow no matter, I've put my various grows over 5+ year through hell and still always got a yield at the end.

Soil tho and bio-bizz imo I've seen the bio-bizz chart produce 24oz with 4 under a 600hps 3wk veg from rooted clone, strains 3pyscho n 1 livers, and no weed I've tasted in 18+ yrs taste as good as a soil grow wit organic nutes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 6, 2013)

i will say yes i lik th taste of soil,, cleaner, better, but lol im sticking with coco for now, i know what im doing (in a fassion) and i like it, soil na,, lol killed 2 nrl ft tall cuts in that shit, never again, got 50 litres of soil here,, be good for the garden im sure


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I do agree with any1


Fuk me, Sambo agreeing with something.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 7, 2013)

PE



PHYSCO


ALL ON 6ml per litre of a and B stopped rhiz 2 days ago
yeh they look fried for sure with being on so many nutes,, tbh best grow ive done so far,in the way that im having no issues with yellow leaves or anything

i just rock! the seedlings are 6 days uner 18-6,, quite big if u ask me,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

little bit of tip burn on the leaves but not much, should probs back off a bit. and the coco looks dry as fook man. what are your temps like in the cab?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> little bit of tip burn on the leaves but not much, should probs back off a bit. and the coco looks dry as fook man. what are your temps like in the cab?


24 off and 27 on 

tips? ohh the physco,, the seedlings are handling the nutes better than the clones, anyways, backing of on nutes bak to 4ml per litre. like the lads say dont want problems along the line.. but all i all im happy,, i think that physco i stripped the bottom off,, parantly too early but they loo great if u wask me, the coco wasent dry,, fed last night, the surface looks dry but underneath isent i assure u, they wont get fed today, pots have a afir bit of weight to them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

was just curious in case your temps were causing the feed to evap off before it was being used. I've had it happen at high temps in summer. not much to do about it tho. you have got a fair amount of perlite in too, so underneath should be holding a fair bit of water.

fuck sake i'm so bored at work. think it may be can pipe and a pint time.


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 7, 2013)

Alright guys and girls got a question how do you make pot , you know like soapbar etc i cant find fuck all online for some reason


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was just curious in case your temps were causing the feed to evap off before it was being used. I've had it happen at high temps in summer. not much to do about it tho. you have got a fair amount of perlite in too, so underneath should be holding a fair bit of water.
> 
> fuck sake i'm so bored at work. think it may be can pipe and a pint time.


 work suks, but all feels better on payday. ),,, my temps are fine atm,, sibnce i added the second light they went up, but im leaving the bedroom window open,, so the bedroom is freezing, keeps my temps down now the 2nd lights added.
im well happy with the prgress of the PE, cant wait for flower time,


Ontheball said:


> Alright guys and girls got a question how do you make pot , you know like soapbar etc i cant find fuck all online for some reason


umm hash?


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 7, 2013)

nah not bho gummy but solid pot unless thats the same thing but on a very high scale and fully dried and pressed to a bar?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

sand henna sump oil tiny amount of weed crystals from the third crack at making something decent. few bits of blue plastic mixed in a skip and let dry. that should give you about the right consistency. if you really want to make some coin press it flat and call it slate or mirror bar 

Pro tips OTB


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 7, 2013)

I just stumbled over probs 4-5 oz of trim rammed in the back of my freezer got no money for butane just wondering what i could do gummys not suitable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

pop bottle and a few pin holes in the lid one slightly bigger in the arse end to squeeze your errr butane into  into a pyrex dish. nee smirking while while your at it and preferably outside.

edit: just re read you got no butane. gumby's about the only option barring just smoking the trim, u could make butter and bake with it but if the trims dry it's going to be harsh.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

Moroccan is made by bailing all the cut plants together (normally in 10kg bundles). It's then put onto the roofs of peoples house to dry (yes, inthe sun!) Then it's put on tables with filters and manipulated. This produces OO kief (farmers generally keep that). Second and third time on the table the bundles are beaten hard then harder with sticks to get grade 2 and grade 3 pollen. Traditionally this would have then been pressed into bars and would give you Moroccan. For soap bar, just follow Dons recipe, lol.

If you have dry trim, put it into a food processor and wisk it until the food processors enginer nearly burns out and eventually you will have all the crystals stuck to the side of the food processor walls.

Or stick the dry trim in a bubble bag with a few 50 pence pieces and shake like a mad fukker over a mirror. This should give you quite a good return and farily commercial grade kief that can be pressed into slabs.

Peace,
DST


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheers guys got the old donut going again been a while since ive grown or bho'd


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> Alright guys and girls got a question how do you make pot , you know like soapbar etc i cant find fuck all online for some reason


soapbar is just a formula of the nastiest shit you can find.... all mixed up. say 20 kilo of originally decent hash could be turned into 100 kilos probably more.
http://www.ukcia.org/activism/soapbar.php
why would you want that shite?


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

i don't think OTB wants to make soapbar, I think he wants a general method of making hash without too much equipment...I may be wrong, some peeps love their soapbar


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

DST said:


> i don't think OTB wants to make soapbar, I think he wants a general method of making hash without too much equipment...I may be wrong, some peeps love their soapbar


Yea i thought it was a bit odd wanting to make soap , those were the days, ripping out huge chunks of plastic out of your hash and hot rocks burning holes in every pair of trousers i owned lol. i remember once tho having this rocky that was so blonde and fluffy you could break it up into pure dust and was pretty strong for soapy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds like polmor pollum or whatever way you want to spell the fucker


----------



## Ontheball (Feb 7, 2013)

yeah i did actually mean soap bar lol folks have gone mad at the increasing prices and now piff is no longer in demand people want cheap and cheerful and i was just wondering if i could knock anything up with what i had laying around as any income right now would be good.

the filth may aswell just landed on me fucking roof too just above my house in a slow circle guess that was our check up the wankers lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 7, 2013)

tyeh we used to get sum nice pollum,, highly priced tho,, was teh good stuff,, light brown colour like sand,, and u just crumbled it off the block,, sexy!!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2013)

How's it going lads ? Sambo I seem you talking about that bio biz stuff . Im using special mix soil would bio biz work with that ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> How's it going lads ? Sambo I seem you talking about that bio biz stuff . Im using special mix soil would bio biz work with that ?


Special mix? Is that bio-bizz? I thought they just done allmix and lightmix?

Dunno rolla but bio-bizz nutes are all organic apart from the heaven I think, carnt see much of a prob using them in any soil.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 7, 2013)

Just comes in a gold bag with special mix written on the side might give bio buzz a go what's the worse that can happen lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just comes in a gold bag with special mix written on the side might give bio buzz a go what's the worse that can happen lol


http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/gold-label---special-mix-50l-2066-p.asp

looks like theres a ton of nutes in there so would be too hot for planting into. says you want the ph at 5.2 and 6.2 which is low as fook
says aswel a glass of water is enough to hydrate a 10 litre pot.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

hey rolla, I know the stuff you are talking about. It's basically just coco. It's a Dutch company that does the Special Mix. WARNING: Thrips are common place from this stuff, as are fungus gnats. My local grow store have pallets of the stuff. They also do a Black bag which has a lot more additives in it (more like soil).



rollajoint said:


> Just comes in a gold bag with special mix written on the side might give bio buzz a go what's the worse that can happen lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

ic3 it looks like mr tickle is going to have your liver clone's ............


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny you should say that dst my first ever grow I used gold label special mix which I did have thripes . I can't see any sign of them this time around . 1 thing is for sure this special mix is perfect for starting seeds or clones in which makes me think it can't be that hot other wise I would of run into some serious problems in the beginning not even a tip burn atoll present .


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

It's definitely a light one. They flog it here for like 7 euro, then they have one that has added nutrients (the black bag) for around 10-11 euro I think. I have seen on some of the Dutch forums people slating it. But hey, that happens with everything so each to their own.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheers for the info m8 well I find it better than coco to start plants off with that's for sure . The end product is what it's all about so ill have to wait and see . What you got brewing under those lights anything nice .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just comes in a gold bag with special mix written on the side might give bio buzz a go what's the worse that can happen lol


Lol if its basically coco like D says I don't think using bio-bizz nutes would be good? Maybe the topmax but the grow is a really thick nute carnt use it with hydro so coco prob a no no aswel.

Would do some research rolla before using bio-bizz in coco.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

mornin growers, a bit brutality to wake you up?....................

[video=youtube;IQoBzxDOvuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQoBzxDOvuc[/video]

..........................................uk rulez! ( smokey - and you know this maaan  ) Delvite​


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

I've brought it before but don't think I used it for some reason?

Batmix its a really nice soil that's got batshit already in? 1 of the most expensive soils I've seen, might use that with bio-bizz nutes when I get the tent back up.

Have moaned so many times in this thread bout the council interupting my grows with repairs, now I carnt get the cunts out to get what I need fixed before I set a tent up, wankers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

hahaha morning all,

loving the star fade outs delivte man. thought i was watching top of the pops for sec 

thank fuck it's friday. 10 day stint for me this week. ready for a swally


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't see much coco in the mix to be onest ill get it up now 2 secs .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/gold-label---special-mix-50l-2066-p.asp


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

&#8203;how are we all this hhmmm dull friday ?  x


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;how are we all this hhmmm dull friday ?  x


i can see that ball of light hmmm whats its name again.............................oh yes the sun


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I've brought it before but don't think I used it for some reason?
> 
> Batmix its a really nice soil that's got batshit already in? 1 of the most expensive soils I've seen, might use that with bio-bizz nutes when I get the tent back up.
> 
> Have moaned so many times in this thread bout the council interupting my grows with repairs, now I carnt get the cunts out to get what I need fixed before I set a tent up, wankers.



&#8203;have you not got your self a house of ya own yet ? why not its better than putting up with that shiz


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha morning all,
> 
> loving the star fade outs delivte man. thought i was watching top of the pops for sec
> 
> thank fuck it's friday. 10 day stint for me this week. ready for a swally


haha decided to keep with the theme m8 i may try some more wipes in future, i think the intro is mint lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> i can see that ball of light hmmm whats its name again.............................oh yes the sun



yes and you can look right at it...its dull here 4sure, the sun has not got its hat on 4sure  

hows you delvite, nice pics and vids


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> yes and you can look right at it...its dull here 4sure, the sun has not got its hat on 4sure
> 
> hows you delvite, nice pics and vids



alls goin gr8 hin growin n smokin / smokin n growin  hows madchester nowadays? i can also see blue sky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

littler bit of snow here today suns beaming so it's nearly all away though. anyway thought unlucky had gone stateside


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

the sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hurray. the sun has got his hat on..................................oh fk its gone again hehe


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I've brought it before but don't think I used it for some reason?
> 
> Batmix its a really nice soil that's got batshit already in? 1 of the most expensive soils I've seen, might use that with bio-bizz nutes when I get the tent back up.
> 
> Have moaned so many times in this thread bout the council interupting my grows with repairs, now I carnt get the cunts out to get what I need fixed before I set a tent up, wankers.


my mate had some of that bat shit soil. he thought it didnt need feeding. the leaves turned yellow and even tho i told him he still had to get some proper nutes in he didnt listen. he said all it needed was rain water that he was collecting out side. he moans that his home grown dont last long enough but when i tell him to up the power of the light from a 10 year old 250w to a 600w he said electric would be too much, paying £10 a g is ok tho while he waits 6 months for his next crop lol. 

i got the council here all the fucking time too mate. i was going to set my tent up in my back room wednesday but i didnt have any rockwool cubes to start my seeds in so being a lazy cunt i left it. a bloke came yesterday wanting to go in that room to look at the chimney because im having a new roof. fuck knows why he had to look in there tho. the fuckers have covered my vent that i had my silencer going out through too the cunts. every day i had to move it away and tape the vent cover in place so they wouldnt see in, then when i put it back last week i noticed the air was coming back in the room. ive got to run my de-humidifier in there now till they do my roof monday and ill vent up there


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2013)

has anyone run a 1000w light? im thinking of getting 1 but when i look into the 1k vs 600w the only things i find are going on about multiple lights. i just want to start them off in my 1.2m tent with a 400w mh light, then move them to my flowering tent under the 600 for 4 weeks then swop the 600 for a 1000 for the final 4 weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

Cuntsil are more hassle than plod.


----------



## billy2011 (Feb 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cuntsil are more hassle than plod.


Angel Eyes....Love the pic, Fantastic movie!!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> littler bit of snow here today suns beaming so it's nearly all away though. anyway thought unlucky had gone stateside


lol yes i have, hhhmmm im here im there hell im fecking everywhere lol  



delvite said:


> the sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hurray. the sun has got his hat on..................................oh fk its gone again hehe


lol you got that song in your head now, ye madchester is good and plenty exo about lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> has anyone run a 1000w light? im thinking of getting 1 but when i look into the 1k vs 600w the only things i find are going on about multiple lights. i just want to start them off in my 1.2m tent with a 400w mh light, then move them to my flowering tent under the 600 for 4 weeks then swop the 600 for a 1000 for the final 4 weeks.


&#8203;better sticking to the 600 and getting a good hood for it


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

I think that's different from the one I got. Same company though. Hold on I'll get a pic of one of the bags.
http://www.goldlabel.nl/Default.aspx?c=row




rollajoint said:


> http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/gold-label---special-mix-50l-2066-p.asp


Here's the pics Rolla, says Coco on the side of it....confusing soil company!! ffs.










using the bags to grow spud, lol.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol you got that song in your head now, ye madchester is good and plenty exo about lol


lol only one keeps goin in my head - rick james maryjane  get rippin ur bong unlucky that some gooood s**t


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol only one keeps goin in my head - rick james maryjane  get rippin ur bong unlucky that some gooood s**t


better in the bud bomb, ye exo is better than the blue's 4sure........ 

[video=youtube;y4JKOOGV35E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4JKOOGV35E[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

You still avoiding the snake oils Unlucky?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea something like that dst but without all the gold label shit but it is deffo from the same company well I've ordered bio now soo see how I get on any of you lot grown out god bud from Jordan of the island ?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> You still avoiding the snake oils Unlucky?



lol sorry dst thats way over my head, what are you saying ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;better sticking to the 600 and getting a good hood for it


im getting 2 aerowings to go in there and ive got to replace my bulbs so i was thinking the kit doesnt cost a load more to upgrade to the 1k dimable ballast. i like the sound of the extra lumens for the final stage  if its shit i can always turn it back down to 600w then


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll have Don on my back calling me Uncle Ben, lol. Snake Oils = Boosters, PK13/14, Ripeners, etc, etc, etc....lol.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> better in the bud bomb, ye exo is better than the blue's 4sure........
> 
> [video=youtube;y4JKOOGV35E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4JKOOGV35E[/video]


i love this so much  thanx lucky lucky


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll have Don on my back calling me Uncle Ben, lol. Snake Oils = Boosters, PK13/14, Ripeners, etc, etc, etc....lol.


lol no that shiz is not for me, i just stick to veg food all the fecking way to the end, i never flush or drain my tanks as thats just a waste of time and money lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> i love this so much  thanx lucky lucky


you make me giggle hhmm or is it the exo..hhmm or a mix of the 2 

hits from the bong i do like


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> you make me giggle hhmm or is it the exo..hhmm or a mix of the 2
> 
> hits from the bong i do like


il get to a show some day  .................................................. ...............[video=youtube;B8LdbK8OTUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8LdbK8OTUc[/video]


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> il get to a show some day  .................................................. ...............[video=youtube;B8LdbK8OTUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8LdbK8OTUc[/video]


&#8203;you take me with you then if you do get it sorted  x

i'd give you rep back but ive got to spread my love about or so im told lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;you take me with you then if you do get it sorted  x


id get some funny looks turnin up with "mr rollitup in drag" hehe  x


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> id get some funny looks turnin up with "mr rollitup in drag" hehe  x



lol pmsl, ye but im worth it, id dress with very little on, no chance anyone will think im in drag thats 4sure


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol pmsl, ye but im worth it, id dress with very little on, no chance anyone will think im in drag thats 4sure


hmmmm interesting  u dress with very little ( i can only imagine ) and il dress as the white rick james pmsl


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

hhmmmm tunes  

<span style="color:#ff0099;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;4DkYvRofdnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DkYvRofdnA[/video]


yes id dress like this at that sort of do 

http://www.ladiesnightlingerie.co.uk/racer-romper-2243-p.asp


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> hhmmmm tunes
> 
> <span style="color:#ff0099;"><font size="5"><span style="font-family:comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;4DkYvRofdnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DkYvRofdnA[/video]
> 
> ...


keep trawlin good listenin like ur doing and il have to make you my personal grow room dj 

you gotta wear the unform tho hehe  x.........................................


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> keep trawlin good listenin like ur doing and il have to make you my personal grow room dj
> 
> you gotta wear the unform tho hehe  x.........................................


&#8203;get it booked then mr  x


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

well if you got the buns, he's playing in Colorad0 on 420 (the 4th of April for people who write dates in the normal manner) at the High Times Cup! Legal to smoke in Colorado now, and they are also cool about letting visitors smoke, yah!


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;get it booked then mr  x


i can just imagine you on stage rippin like pro


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> well if you got the buns, he's playing in Colorad0 on 420 (the 4th of April for people who write dates in the normal manner) at the High Times Cup! Legal to smoke in Colorado now, and they are also cool about letting visitors smoke, yah!


mmmmm i like the sound of this, might give that a go i do be thinking


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

lol me thinkin doobie


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> i can just imagine you on stage rippin like pro


x prom girl i can defo get up and shake my booty thats 4sure


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> x prom girl i can defo get up and shake my booty thats 4sure


good music taste, a ripper n a shaker. damn girl your soundin better by the second


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky and delvite sitting in a tree............................................................. lol

morning campers, plants looking great!! well impressed, no stretch the leaves are over the side of the pots, lowered bak to 4ml per litre. less stress, physco dont have get big fast, gunna have huge ones this grow, oh what joy,.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> good music taste, a ripper n a shaker. damn girl your soundin better by the second


&#8203;its not all good, im 100% bitch 4sure lol well not all the time and im defo starting to chill out a tad


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unlucky and delvite sitting in a tree............................................................. lol
> 
> morning campers, plants looking great!! well impressed, no stretch the leaves are over the side of the pots, lowered bak to 4ml per litre. less stress, physco dont have get big fast, gunna have huge ones this grow, oh what joy,.


You must be goina switch them shortly then m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> You must be goina switch them shortly then m8?


saturday m8,, work from saturday to saturday,, easier in my mind, just waiting for a briik of coc coz i ran out on the last plant wen potting up, so had to cut the airpot in half so it wasent as tall,, only temporary till the coco comes then its going in big pot,, eitherway ther getting flipped on weekend.

the trimming down i did hasent affected anything, il get a plant stand over the biggest before flower,,


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> saturday m8,, work from saturday to saturday,, easier in my mind, just waiting for a briik of coc coz i ran out on the last plant wen potting up, so had to cut the airpot in half so it wasent as tall,, only temporary till the coco comes then its going in big pot,, eitherway ther getting flipped on weekend.
> 
> the trimming down i did hasent affected anything, il get a plant stand over the biggest before flower,,


I always try work fri to fri then give me the whole weekend to trim. I didn't think the trimming u done would really affect them just was a little early IMO, mine are startin to flower a good bit more now, can tell there's goina be some donkey dicks in there already


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2013)

See the jailbreak for the ios 6 u posted m8, does that work on mine, says my software is the ios 6.0.1??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

friday pr0n

View attachment 2516421View attachment 2516422View attachment 2516423

cured 2 toke and the smelly fingerez.




pub calling

laters


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unlucky and delvite sitting in a tree............................................................. lol


lol nowt wrong with a good bit crack, glad alls goin good m8 


unlucky said:


> &#8203;its not all good, im 100% bitch 4sure lol well not all the time and im defo starting to chill out a tad


basic womanly trait lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> See the jailbreak for the ios 6 u posted m8, does that work on mine, says my software is the ios 6.0.1??


update with itunes then yes it will work,

im very suprised on the seedlings, theyve had absolutely no stretch but growig outowrds the lesaves are HUGGGE over the side of the pot huge,

the physco have got inch long pre-flowers too,, seems a good long veg is a good thing,


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2013)

What u mean update with iTunes, update to what??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What u mean update with iTunes, update to what??


no ignor me, just go to http://evasi0n.com/ and donwload it,, plug into your laptop and run, follow instructions,, it will work on yours,


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no ignor me, just go to http://evasi0n.com/ and donwload it,, plug into your laptop and run, follow instructions,, it will work on yours,


Yeah I was reading up about it ther, think ill give it a go soon


----------



## brewing up (Feb 8, 2013)

4 sure.......


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

brewing up said:


> 4 sure.......


.........................duuuuude


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> .........................duuuuude


sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttt


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm usually paying about £120 for an Oz which is okay I suppose, I think it's about the average for Notts. The main strand near me is blue cheese but I OCCASIONALLY get Sour Diesel, which is freakin' awesome! However, I'm looking to grow something a bit more interesting. Any suggestions?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Cannabliss said:


> I'm usually paying about £120 for an Oz which is okay I suppose, I think it's about the average for Notts. The main strand near me is blue cheese but I OCCASIONALLY get Sour Diesel, which is freakin' awesome! However, I'm looking to grow something a bit more interesting. Any suggestions?


120 owadays>? wassat pounds or amount of sheep? thats way cheap. anwyays,, strain? depends on experiance as some are more forgivving that others,, maybe look at a haze rather than normal cheese and SD?


----------



## brewing up (Feb 8, 2013)

*






Originally Posted by delvite 
.........................duuuuude








sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttt








*wheres my car?


----------



## brewing up (Feb 8, 2013)

if your happy and you know it,


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

How's we all doing then?

Run out of smoke today arrrrrghhh had a late nov harvest then that early chop a few wks ago so been puffing prob 2-7g a day since late nov and running out sucks lol

Aint been on SR much last month or so what wit no lappy n no net but the new lappy is fast n sr runs smooth, got a 80mg oxy on route as a sample free of charge, would cost ya 40-50 notes for that single tab in the states.

Coin price looks like its staying 13-14 for a while, 3.10 I 1st paid for coins lol

Any1 ever tried dexerdrine? Not a great fan of speed but that pharm phet prescription stuff, people where mad on it yrs ago but now its mainly used for people wit narcalespy when they fall asleep all the time, wanted to try it for years.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh yeah pc stratagy games, new lappy has a graphics card of sorts so been playing all the oldies company of heroes qaulity game! Age of empires 3, rise of nations, fm13 is so full of bugs just playing fm12 but game n half that.

Ne recommends?

And this windows 8 is shite prefer 7.


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, it will be my 2nd time growing weed myself and I'm thinking of trying to grow Lemon Haze after trying it at a friend's house because it tasted so nice!


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 8, 2013)

I've tried dexerdrine! My friend has narcolepsy and I bought some off him just to try it. It's pretty weird, it reminded me of speed but I didn't rush as much as I normally do on speed. Dunno if that's supposed to happen lmao but I'd say it's worth a try.

Also, the strategy games I play are: Rome: Total War, Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War, Starcraft 2 and Red Alert. I have Windows 7, it's ten times better!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Cannabliss said:


> I've tried dexerdrine! My friend has narcolepsy and I bought some off him just to try it. It's pretty weird, it reminded me of speed but I didn't rush as much as I normally do on speed. Dunno if that's supposed to happen lmao but I'd say it's worth a try.
> 
> Also, the strategy games I play are: Rome: Total War, Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War, Starcraft 2 and Red Alert. I have Windows 7, it's ten times better!


Thanks m8 I find base-phet too strong n comedowns nasty but I like a uppy buzz of sorts wanted to try dexerdrine for years.

Don't like the total war series and comand n conqour is just too old skool nowdays, u ever play xcom?

And super lemon haze is a amazing strain, I've grown it a good few times but was a top pheno in clone form only prob wit slh is there lots of phenos n many abit shitty but some truely amazing phenos to be found lovely weed.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 8, 2013)

is that xcom the one that you just click where you want your person to go but just when its his turn?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Oh yeah pc stratagy games, new lappy has a graphics card of sorts so been playing all the oldies company of heroes qaulity game! Age of empires 3, rise of nations, fm13 is so full of bugs just playing fm12 but game n half that.
> 
> Ne recommends?
> 
> And this windows 8 is shite prefer 7.


lol yeh 8 is pants,, fuk it off go bak to 7,, its free for a downgrade windows product key,, u can swap it for a windows 7 one, then your as legal as you are now,

games,,, hmmmmm dunno most are online i play.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> is that xcom the one that you just click where you want your person to go but just when its his turn?


No mrt its a space stratgy game spaceships,planets etc

U thinking of point n click games like broken swords? Or monkey island classics!!!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

hello ice ice baby, do you want the livers clones or not, this is the last chance


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

Ill av em lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh 8 is pants,, fuk it off go bak to 7,, its free for a downgrade windows product key,, u can swap it for a windows 7 one, then your as legal as you are now,
> 
> games,,, hmmmmm dunno most are online i play.


I carnt work out how to do that ice, what u fink of the spec for the price tho? Amd a8 quad core,8mb ram,1tb hd,radeon 7650 graphics 429?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Ill av em lol


&#8203;lol thats fine with me


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol thats fine with me


Ill seriously have them please unlucky n sort u out on harvest for em but if they are already claimed then sort it out with said people I don't want to step on no toes lol

And no u nutter I wished I had a house of me own, I live with me kids at a different location but unfortunatly all I got is me council flat to grow in.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> hello ice ice baby, do you want the livers clones or not, this is the last chance


lol,, shuks,, we spoke about this,, i just havent the room hun,, we said il take u up on it next grow, im flipping on saturday. if you still have sum by the time this is done that would be great, sort em to sambo,, im sure if u havent got any wen i need one hel sort one out for me  thanx tho,,


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Ill seriously have them please unlucky n sort u out on harvest for em but if they are already claimed then sort it out with said people I don't want to step on no toes lol
> 
> And no u nutter I wished I had a house of me own, I live with me kids at a different location but unfortunatly all I got is me council flat to grow in.


&#8203;ive got plenty so you can have what you want, pm me and we can sort them out for you. i don't want anything for them but just want to keep the clones going, you no how it is........... can you not up your set up and get your self a cheap house to run in, hell i might if your nice help you out with that too..... im nice like that...yes ok online im a gobby cow but in the real world i help others more than i help my self, but thats just me


----------



## unlucky (Feb 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, shuks,, we spoke about this,, i just havent the room hun,, we said il take u up on it next grow, im flipping on saturday. if you still have sum by the time this is done that would be great, sort em to sambo,, im sure if u havent got any wen i need one hel sort one out for me  thanx tho,,


&#8203;im sure i can keep some back just for you, hell i have to let you have some just for all your fabby home made pics that you post and make us all giggle 4sure  x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im sure i can keep some back just for you, hell i have to let you have some just for all your fabby home made pics that you post and make us all giggle 4sure  x


lmao thanx hun,

i only run 8 at a time, but at the end of this grow ima buy a aerocloner thingy, but even still i just cant store shit, just not feesable, so its seeds or cuts, luckliy we got a good crowd here and we look after each other 

pics...anytime


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm on vbulliton I carnt pm but if they are spare ill deffo take some livers, will mail ya tomorrow bout em once I get back to me net.

Just fucked the fone had enough of this blackberry worse fone I had in near two decade.

BlackbeRry or not it didn't like being smashed against the stone floor lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 8, 2013)

Ain't that blues abit smelly for you sammy? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ain't that blues abit smelly for you sammy? Lol


It is m8 but it would get me 2-3wk ahead of any seed


----------



## hairbear (Feb 8, 2013)

are the auto worth the bother am forched to grow been at it to long and can not stop.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

fuk that vbulletin off, it's the biggest pain in the arse ever. If it does yer head in as much as mine go to the bottom of the screen there is an option to go to the full site......




newuserlol said:


> I'm on vbulliton I carnt pm but if they are spare ill deffo take some livers, will mail ya tomorrow bout em once I get back to me net.
> 
> Just fucked the fone had enough of this blackberry worse fone I had in near two decade.
> 
> BlackbeRry or not it didn't like being smashed against the stone floor lol


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao thanx hun,
> 
> i only run 8 at a time, but at the end of this grow ima buy a aerocloner thingy, but even still i just cant store shit, just not feesable, so its seeds or cuts, luckliy we got a good crowd here and we look after each other
> im not sure about that as some of you are very hard work to get on with thats 4sure,lol or no thats me pmsl....
> ...





newuserlol said:


> I'm on vbulliton I carnt pm but if they are spare ill deffo take some livers, will mail ya tomorrow bout em once I get back to me net.
> 
> Just fucked the fone had enough of this blackberry worse fone I had in near two decade.
> 
> BlackbeRry or not it didn't like being smashed against the stone floor lol


the best blackberry is one on orange.....with cream too lol. ok you send me a pm when you can and we will get it sorted................. a little pic of a blackberry on orange.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 9, 2013)

DST said:


> fuk that vbulletin off, it's the biggest pain in the arse ever. If it does yer head in as much as mine go to the bottom of the screen there is an option to go to the full site......


&#8203;did you wet the bed dst ?  x


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

nah, I am just old, don't sleep much past 7...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2013)

I carnt use full site on the shitty signal I get here just keeps freezing n crashing that's the only reason I use the vbulliton D.

Phones still alive just about lol bottom corner is all smashed up looks like I really did do a number on the shitty fing, oh well good old vodka always helps ya make the best decisions lol

Blackberry 9320 really is a pisspoor fone tho shockingly bad!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

I am sure IC3 will have some magic suggestion to boost your capabilities lad, not that you'll be able to understand what he's going on about though!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2013)

Snowing shitloads again fucking hate the snow hopefully it don't settle.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

snowed a bit here earlier this morgen, now it's just threatening....probably start as soon as I need to go out.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2013)

Sambo vs Don!!!..... happening later what you both reckon a score then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2013)

We always just seem to get the tail end of the snow here, never usually lies for more than a day or two...thank fuck!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo vs Don!!!..... happening later what you both reckon a score then?


That's the early match too, think spurs will have em. Dons probly gettin blitzed as we speak so he can watch it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2013)

Lol where is it at? Close game I reckon toon just won there last 2 games that sissoka looks a good buy, garath bales on fire tho n prob be playing up front.

2-2 or 3-1 spurs win bale fgs


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeh I reckon spurs will do um today but ya never no...will be putting the toon on a few bets tho at 7-2 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2013)

I've put a fiver at 5 to 1. Our new frog lads are going to do spurs big time. Cisse to score and 3-1 to le toon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2013)

You see how sissouku had Ashley Cole for pace last week? Think their back line will be hard pushed to do better


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey good to see there is fellow Geordies on here  

toon to win 2-1


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

go on the toon!!
arsenal fan here.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> go on the toon!!
> arsenal fan here.


fuckers...


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Funking Perch just sat there on his funking perch , should of jumped the fucking clown , I hate him , league 1 player IMHO or a ok stand by ,


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Still shouldn't take it away from bale was a good free kick , think krul should of done better


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

How did miss that ? Cissy wants to sort his head out


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Goooooooaaaaaalllll get in my son ave it


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

Bet Confirmation - TAQ7251412220W - Mobile Time of bet: 09/02/2013 01:20:30  Print 
 Selections 
No.SelectionsEventEvent DateE/W TermsOddsResult1Over 1.5Tottenham v Newcastle
(Alternative Total Goals)09/02/2013None1/5To Run2Chelsea Chelsea v Wigan
(Full Time Result)09/02/2013None1/3To Run3Norwich Norwich v Fulham
(Full Time Result)09/02/2013None13/10To Run4Stoke Stoke v Reading
(Full Time Result)09/02/2013None10/11To Run5Man City Southampton v Man City
(Full Time Result)09/02/2013None4/6To Run6Swansea or Draw Swansea v QPR
(Double Chance)09/02/2013None1/5To Run7Celtic Inverness CT v Celtic
(Full Time Result)09/02/2013None8/13To Run8Leeds Castleford v Leeds
(Match Result)10/02/2013None1/7To Run9Huddersfield Huddersfield v London Broncos
(Match Result)10/02/2013None1/20To Run
  
Multiples Bet TypeNo of BetsUnit StakeStakeTo ReturnReturns 9 Folds 120.0020.00544.74 



The bet for today lads big 9 fold .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

newcastle at 4/1 at the moment not bad atoll


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

sissoka to score next 16/1

10 on him i think 

What you all up to then ? Nice day of sport to look forward to . Mrs away to butlins for the weekend with the boy and family house to myselt nice and peicefull haha  Going to throw hazemans gear in the flowering tent tonight only a few inches tall but ive been lurking around that 12/12 from seed . Speeds up the process of finding a keeper .


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Bet Confirmation - TAQ7251412220W - Mobile Time of bet: 09/02/2013 01:20:30 Print
> Selections
> No.SelectionsEventEvent DateE/W TermsOddsResult1Over 1.5Tottenham v Newcastle
> (Alternative Total Goals)09/02/2013None1/5To Run2ChelseaChelsea v Wigan
> ...




Think the only 1 thati think will let you down is the Norwich think its a draw all over it , best of luck . Nice return if it comes in


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> newcastle at 4/1 at the moment not bad atoll


Thats not a bad bet along with sissoka to score next I'd stick a tender on it  but I don't bet


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

hows the uk today? a pic of what i woke up to...........................................






............................needless to say im smiling like a cheshire cat


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> hows the uk today? a pic of what i woke up to...........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking nice , what's the strain ? Look near the end of flower ? And some harvest you going to have


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, Total War isn't amazing, I just go on it with friends to have a laugh and piss about. Yes, I have Xcom and I really enjoyed it, well worth a look at mate.

Well, like they say, you should try everything once, right?

Awesome man, thanks for the advice, I think that will be my next strain to grow then!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice delv . Nothing better than opening a tent like that  . Yea booby that's my only concern to be onest . I must say I am impressed with Newcastle signings very good that sissoka was a steal .


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

bobbydazzler said:


> Looking nice , what's the strain ? Look near the end of flower ? And some harvest you going to have


its barneys farm critical kush m8, this is day 51. 4 days ( plus 24hr dark ) till chop. gunna harvest these girls and get another batch of the same in within 2 weeks


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Nice delv . Nothing better than opening a tent like that  . Yea booby that's my only concern to be onest . I must say I am impressed with Newcastle signings very good that sissoka was a steal .



We all need a bit Lady Luck when having a bet , hope she shines for you today  

couldnt agree more about the signings , they are really giving it a go and that all we ask for , just hope they don't run out of puff 

is a cracking game though


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

cheers bob ive had some good luck last 2-3 months taking i would say over 2k maybe more i won 800 3 weeks back soo i cant complain either way .


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> its barneys farm critical kush m8, this is day 51. 4 days ( plus 24hr dark ) till chop. gunna harvest these girls and get another batch of the same in within 2 weeks [/
> 
> looking really nice mate  tis always a good time harvest time


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

There 1 of our new signings gone ffs ,


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> cheers bob ive had some good luck last 2-3 months taking i would say over 2k maybe more i won 800 3 weeks back soo i cant complain either way .



Dam I could do with some of your Lady Luck  ,


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

bobbydazzler said:


> delvite said:
> 
> 
> > its barneys farm critical kush m8, this is day 51. 4 days ( plus 24hr dark ) till chop. gunna harvest these girls and get another batch of the same in within 2 weeks [/
> ...


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

I post most of my bets here every weekend I never ever bet untill November only 20-30 every sat . Makes it more interesting too lol 

you smoked much kush delv ? I run dinafem og kush last run nice looking plant but the smoke was nothing special atoll.


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> bobbydazzler said:
> 
> 
> > im more of the grower type than harvester m8. love watching them grow n taking care of them, breaks my heart hackin em up but we must do
> ...


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> I post most of my bets here every weekend I never ever bet untill November only 20-30 every sat . Makes it more interesting too lol
> 
> you smoked much kush delv ? I run dinafem og kush last run nice looking plant but the smoke was nothing special atoll.



been there mate , I used to be the same have the odd bet to make the day/ games more interesting , till 1 day I thought I toll up all my bets  So don't bother any more , I'm no good so leave it alone now


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> I post most of my bets here every weekend I never ever bet untill November only 20-30 every sat . Makes it more interesting too lol
> 
> you smoked much kush delv ? I run dinafem og kush last run nice looking plant but the smoke was nothing special atoll.


ran n smoked - 8 ball kush, RP kandy kush and the critical kush i have now ( may have sum more 8 ball coming if im a good lad ). all seems good to me and im always high as i can get ( i may just smoke to much  )


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

Funny you should just say that . Just looked at my history I'm up 1200 from November soo ain't to bad.


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh fuk fuk fuk fuk funking ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh need a bong to calm me down now ffs


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Funny you should just say that . Just looked at my history I'm up 1200 from November soo ain't to bad.



Canny  hey if you know what your doing stick at it , is why I stopped as didn't have a clue and was well down ,


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

peace out n fingers crossed for yas, video upload in my journal inabit. bobs got the idea, im away fr a bong


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Will have a look at your vid


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

afternoon helmet boils, fuckin mylar still hasnt arrived.


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon helmet boils, fuckin mylar still hasnt arrived.



Ah so your the charming 1


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon helmet boils, fuckin mylar still hasnt arrived.


thats a piss take buddy where did you order from?

thats my predictions down for super 6 £100k on the way!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> thats a piss take buddy where did you order from?
> 
> thats my predictions down for super 6 £100k on the way!!



e-bay...some mob called 'the kitbag shop'....they had good reviews , i phoned them and the guy said he could sort it on monday when there delivery agents are opened so ahll wait and see. i can live without till then anyway.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

bobbydazzler said:


> Ah so your the charming 1



yeah im the silver tongued lothario that deigns to come in and slum it with the usual mutants that populate this thread.....yes ic3 i'm subtly referring to you.....


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2013)

ive orered a few things from kitbag dura pritty good to be onest  Im going to pop in to green horticulture on the way to butlins monday lol 

Driving off the m5 massive lorry on the side of the road with HYDOPONICS on it my eyes lit up the mrs and her mum started laughing then i looked it was greens lol have a little wonder around there monday lol


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> yeah im the silver tongued lothario that deigns to come in and slum it with the usual mutants that populate this thread.....yes ic3 i'm subtly referring to you.....



Lol cool so it's best to stay on your side then lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

vid update plugged if you wanna check it out, link is in my siggy


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon helmet boils, fuckin mylar still hasnt arrived.


afternoon m8 lol, hows it hangin


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

ohhhh santi cazorrrllaaa what a goal the arsenal!


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

Get in arsenal


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> vid update plugged if you wanna check it out, link is in my siggy


just had a look mate , all is good apart from the shite Geordie accent lol Jk


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> afternoon m8 lol, hows it hangin



sound del, just chillin aftera bad nite of tryin to fix my fuckin laptop, i fucked the hard drive , kinda think i punched the fucker drunk on thursday coz it was runnin slow, well ad to cadge an old hard drive from a mate, learn how yo actually install the cunt and then do so, luckily both hrad drives were almost identiacl, both hitache my old one was larger and fater but this one is still 250 gig. got it goin but its got fuckin vista on it and the only disc ive got is an old xp one, fuckin wont let you down grade for some fuckin reason. eventually after hours i gave up. got up this morning checked facebook using the spunk recepticals laptop and a cpl of mates had windows 7 discs...picked one up and an hour later the whole problems sorted and coz i use google chrome all my settings apart from some passwords are all there.....fuckin spot on!! apart from that all pretty good except for waiting on court dates for that last bust. should be starting new grow next week all goin well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> ive orered a few things from kitbag dura pritty good to be onest  Im going to pop in to green horticulture on the way to butlins monday lol
> 
> Driving off the m5 massive lorry on the side of the road with HYDOPONICS on it my eyes lit up the mrs and her mum started laughing then i looked it was greens lol have a little wonder around there monday lol


ive used kitbag too,, but saying that im waiting on 1 brik of coco for one of my plants to go in a 10 litre airpot,, kinda ran out at the last pot,.

so plnats just gone in dark for 24hrs,,start 12-12 tomorrow night.. let the best bit begin

got plnt of smoke pal dropped me a oz of SLH offf,, should keep me goin


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive used kitbag too,, but saying that im waiting on 1 brik of coco for one of my plants to go in a 10 litre airpot,, kinda ran out at the last pot,.
> 
> so plnats just gone in dark for 24hrs,,start 12-12 tomorrow night.. let the best bit begin
> 
> got plnt of smoke pal dropped me a oz of SLH offf,, should keep me goin



talking of bricks, ive never used them but ive got some for the next grow. whats the score rehydrating them ? launch hem into a bucket of water and then just squeeze excess and throw in pot maybe with sum perlite. ive only ever used bagged loose coco.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> talking of bricks, ive never used them but ive got some for the next grow. whats the score rehydrating them ? launch hem into a bucket of water and then just squeeze excess and throw in pot maybe with sum perlite. ive only ever used bagged loose coco.


yeh PH the water each jug full and the bext way to break em up is slit em lengthways down the side with a sharp knife,

only diffrence with the canna bag stuff is it comes pre-ph'd so make sure thew ater u break emdown with is ph adjusted, u cant give em too much to break down it dries up pretty nicely


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh PH the water each jug full and the bext way to break em up is slit em lengthways down the side with a sharp knife,
> 
> only diffrence with the canna bag stuff is it comes pre-ph'd so make sure thew ater u break emdown with is ph adjusted, u cant give em too much to break down it dries up pretty nicely



sound mate, ill do that, how long should the sit in bucket of water before there fully hydrated?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got plnt of smoke pal dropped me a oz of SLH offf,, should keep me goin


lucky fuckers you lot living in the mainland... no smoke what so ever since early december where i live. whenever ther is som its just low grade poll.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 9, 2013)

We got a guy round here that always has some cheese1.4 for 25 quid its a discrace, but the rest is shite, soapbar or fuckin wet crap weed.


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> sound del, just chillin aftera bad nite of tryin to fix my fuckin laptop, i fucked the hard drive , kinda think i punched the fucker drunk on thursday coz it was runnin slow, well ad to cadge an old hard drive from a mate, learn how yo actually install the cunt and then do so, luckily both hrad drives were almost identiacl, both hitache my old one was larger and fater but this one is still 250 gig. got it goin but its got fuckin vista on it and the only disc ive got is an old xp one, fuckin wont let you down grade for some fuckin reason. eventually after hours i gave up. got up this morning checked facebook using the spunk recepticals laptop and a cpl of mates had windows 7 discs...picked one up and an hour later the whole problems sorted and coz i use google chrome all my settings apart from some passwords are all there.....fuckin spot on!! apart from that all pretty good except for waiting on court dates for that last bust. should be starting new grow next week all goin well.


mine dies all the time or i change it coz the laptops never off its a right fk on lol at least it sorted m8. my buds up this month for sentencing its a right downer 
fingers crossed just a fine a mean whats 72 plants eh lol ( fek fekity fek lol ) if it happens il take care of him as i do the rest  cant wait to see ur run m8 lets hope that mylar hurries eh? u should just do tents its alot easier to combat the loverly smell that none growers/smokers pick up so easy


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lucky fuckers you lot living in the mainland... no smoke what so ever since early december where i live. whenever ther is som its just low grade poll.


you mean you smoke that stuff??? fuck that, i just grow and sell to idiots too stupid or lazy to mansge growing themselves......you dont wanna smoke it though, christ have you read some of the incoherrant rambling on this site??? fuckin melts their brains.........world first electronic asylum in here....thats why the cops dont bother...as long as they know everybody is in here lickin there pc screens they know there not out harrassing the tax payer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> sound mate, ill do that, how long should the sit in bucket of water before there fully hydrated?


i just shot the bricks in a big kids toy tub,, then leave em over night,, job done,


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> you mean you smoke that stuff??? fuck that, i just grow and sell to idiots too stupid or lazy to mansge growing themselves......you dont wanna smoke it though, christ have you read some of the incoherrant rambling on this site??? fuckin melts their brains.........world first electronic asylum in here....thats why the cops dont bother...as long as they know everybody is in here lickin there pc screens they know there not out harrassing the tax payer


Not soap bar. this place was flooded with that shit years ago but i aint seen that stuff round here for a long time now
its all 100g euro blocks nowdays some of its decent, some not so much.. all goes for £10 a gram, the better stuff 12.50 lmfao
i'm one of the only people here that grow and i only do it for myself and a few mates... i have people begging to buy it at £20 a gram.. harvest in march only one plant tho.


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

who can remember hot-knives?????


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

ive got some soft black about, reports are good so i cant complain, plenty of green round my way at present roughly ten a gram but its shifting to 0.7 slowly for a tenner. shockin price.


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> who can remember hot-knives?????



Remember well , best in. Glass bottle , back in the day was a "" bar" 1ltr bottle , old gas fife stick it in till read raw , get the soup/slate tap it till stuck and give a good press together . Fuked my mates lungs up big time , I'm more of a ice cold bubbly or strait joint now though or a little pipe


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

bobbydazzler said:


> Remember well , best in. Glass bottle , back in the day was a "" bar" 1ltr bottle , old gas fife stick it in till read raw , get the soup/slate tap it till stuck and give a good press together . Fuked my mates lungs up big time , I'm more of a ice cold bubbly or strait joint now though or a little pipe


theres only one way to smoke the hash you make and thats it lol blasted! hotties, bongs n buckets for me 15years of this and still goin strong ( cough/splert/hockle haha oj  )


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ive got some soft black about, reports are good so i cant complain, plenty of green round my way at present roughly ten a gram but its shifting to 0.7 slowly for a tenner. shockin price.


all prices are goin trough the roof m8 its coz more ppl want it and theres not enough about. thats y i do my own ( apart frm dealin with them numtys )


----------



## iiKode (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> all prices are goin trough the roof m8 its coz more ppl want it and theres not enough about. thats y i do my own ( apart frm dealin with them numtys )


i agree with you there, prices up north are fuckin crazy 350 and oz for cheese its horrible.


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> theres only one way to smoke the hash you make and thats it lol blasted! hotties, bongs n buckets for me 15years of this and still goin strong ( cough/splert/hockle haha oj  )



Oh my bubbly is a bong/ bucket . Burnt it all all up let go of da hole on pipe and bom ya on your way to paradise


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> all prices are goin trough the roof m8


i blame the pakis


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

60p on chelski to win 4-1, £10.20 return ne bad!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 60p on chelski to win 4-1, £10.20 return ne bad!


60p IMO rolling in the do ther matey


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 60p IMO rolling in the do ther matey


lol it all helps ey.. only deposit 5 squid at a time and spread it over a good few matches.. stoke v reading came through with another £6.50 happy days.
withdraw that £16.50 will go towards rent.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 9, 2013)

Sup fukkers,

Psychosis, Blueberry haze, Bubba kush, GK x EXO, Smelly Cherry...

Got all 5 of them in flower at moment, and I'm sat here gagging for a fukking joint.....typical.

only thing keeping me going is the smell of the GK x exo....so SWEET, gotta be worth the wait.....


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 9, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Sup fukkers,
> 
> Psychosis, Blueberry haze, Bubba kush, GK x EXO, Smelly Cherry...
> 
> ...


i feel the same mate. i got 4 dinachem and 2 amnesia coming down in 4-5 weeks. im on one of the worst come downs ive had for years and no smoke lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Sup fukkers,
> 
> Psychosis, Blueberry haze, Bubba kush, GK x EXO, Smelly Cherry...
> 
> ...


got sum slh if u wanna q? £50 bucks


----------



## TicKle (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got sum slh if u wanna q? £50 bucks


be there in 30 mins if it's decent!


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i blame the pakis


haha or is it the Vietnamese


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

TicKle said:


> be there in 30 mins if it's decent!


np see you then



delvite said:


> haha or is it the Vietnamese


 lol yeh,,eitherway FUKING CUNTS!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 9, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Sup fukkers,
> 
> Psychosis, Blueberry haze, Bubba kush, GK x EXO, Smelly Cherry...
> 
> ...


GET YA PICS OUT FOR THE LADS!!!........nice line up mate, hows the gkxexo lookin??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> sound mate, ill do that, how long should the sit in bucket of water before there fully hydrated?


vid here that explains it mate [video=youtube;MW0iWpP0rrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=MW0iWpP0rrI[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

cheers saeir....really wasnt sure what it'd look like as it went thru the process.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

lol a video on how to add water to coco blocks!! IMO even a scot can work that out,
tools needed
jug
tap
big tub
coco blocks

method

drop block in big tub
add water
wait,, split block sideways as they suk the water up, add more water as needed.


TICKLE--- got sum gillette fusion razors here,, and blades, the newest ones, if ur interested like


----------



## TicKle (Feb 9, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> GET YA PICS OUT FOR THE LADS!!!........nice line up mate, hows the gkxexo lookin??


lol, took some last night, waited till lights went out, but cant get em from phone to pc.... :/

the GK x EXO has to be the sweetest smelling bud i have ever smelt, she seems slow tho, reckon im @ week 5....

I dropped the canna A + B and am running a 5-5-5 wilko fert lol...and some pk 13/14 when needed, but the girls have never seemed happier...leaves lifted an inch when i introduced it  (as well as some seaweed extract) but anyway yeah..... cant wait to smoke her


----------



## TicKle (Feb 9, 2013)

settin of in a few mins ice, will av a look m8......i just run out of blades lol, our lass hates the stubble, so reckon i'll grab some off ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

TicKle said:


> settin of in a few mins ice, will av a look m8......i just run out of blades lol, our lass hates the stubble, so reckon i'll grab some off ya


well thers the handle and a pak of blades, its the elctric handle version not the normal one, anwyays pak of blades also rrp £25 10er for all of em and the handle pack too

oh your runnign soil? i got a 50 litre bag of it here, fuk soil for me shite stuff,, yeh can hav it


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

maybe email them to yourself.
or dropbox
or photobucket




TicKle said:


> lol, took some last night, waited till lights went out, but cant get em from phone to pc.... :/


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> maybe email them to yourself.
> or dropbox
> or photobucket


Or bring it to ic3 he's bouta know a way the geek


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> maybe email them to yourself.
> or dropbox
> or photobucket


https://www.box.com/

free 50gb storage for LIFE!,, get the app on your phone, or anything,, think of it like a online flashdrive. rather good,

p,uug your phone into pc
go to mycomputer. scroll down to your phone, clik it,, look for DCIM folder, thats your pics


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

only 5GB free.
50GB is £15 per month.

photobucket is 2gb but you can get as many accounts as you have email addresses
decent functions. nice easy linkage




IC3M4L3 said:


> https://www.box.com/
> 
> free 50gb storage for LIFE!,, get the app on your phone, or anything,, think of it like a online flashdrive. rather good,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> only 5GB free.
> 50GB is £15 per month.
> 
> photobucket is 2gb but you can get as many accounts as you have email addresses
> decent functions. nice easy linkage









yeh sure 5gb,,lol

i thknk u may find, 5gb is the max file size for upload


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

strange that their website says this then.









IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sure 5gb,,lol
> 
> i thknk u may find, 5gb is the max file size for upload


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the easy links too on PB


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

Total attendance for every Scottish match today excluding rangers was 33,001. The attendance at Ibrox today was 46,104. Meaning their was 13,003 more people at Ibrox than Scottish Football. Only show in town yet again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> strange that their website says this then.


here,, the link ul need

https://www.box.com/signup/o/dell_50gb_give_get


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice ta!
Will give it a go




IC3M4L3 said:


> here,, the link ul need
> 
> https://www.box.com/signup/o/dell_50gb_give_get


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> Nice ta!
> Will give it a go


np must have been a special link they put out,  enjoy

DELIVTE-- lol havent even applied for me licence bak yet,, 65 qwid! plus tenner for new birth certificate, but our littlens birthday next week+phone bill + catalogue+valentines day

gunna be a expensive one for sure


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

valentines day? whats that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> valentines day? whats that?


sumthing u scotish gays dont belive in i supose


----------



## dura72 (Feb 9, 2013)

st valentine was a catholic.....in my many posts have i ever come across as one of the Tampering faith??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> st valentine was a catholic.....in my many posts have i ever come across as one of the Tampering faith??


yup//////////////

TICKLE,, u home ya cunt,, wats ya smoke report on that matey? and told ya me plants wer fine on the 7ml


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2013)

Evening Uk'rs hope everyone havin a good wknd....

Some pics of ma psycho, due the chop 2moz fingers crossed.....

View attachment 2518121View attachment 2518122View attachment 2518123View attachment 2518124


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening Uk'rs hope everyone havin a good wknd....
> 
> Some pics of ma psycho, due the chop 2moz fingers crossed.....


look good mate 

but arent the leaves all menna be yellow and wilting at the chop? they look well green or is that how physo rolls? green to the end


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2013)

They are mostly yellow n wilting mate been on ripen for 8-9 dys, most of the bottom fans have fell off already... Had then green till the end before, jst depends how healthly they been right thru


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> They are mostly yellow n wilting mate been on ripen for 8-9 dys, most of the bottom fans have fell off already... Had then green till the end before, jst depends how healthly they been right thru


well u know how well i roll so theyl be green all ways thru LMAO

how long u flower for? and u runn a 400 or 600? cant remember,,cummon lad show us your tools


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2013)

Last time mine went 9 weeks and there was no yellowing, plus they'd been on ripen for 10 days or so, this time goina let them go ten, I reckon they'll still be green and healthy looking


----------



## TicKle (Feb 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> Total attendance for every Scottish match today excluding rangers was 33,001. The attendance at Ibrox today was 46,104. Meaning their was 13,003 more people at Ibrox than Scottish Football. Only show in town yet again


Calm before the storm, 60,000+ on tuesday to see the Bhoys battle in last 16 of champions league....hats off to rangers tho....still pulling in crowds like that. That's what i call true supporters!


----------



## TicKle (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yup//////////////
> 
> TICKLE,, u home ya cunt,, wats ya smoke report on that matey? and told ya me plants wer fine on the 7ml


smoke is ok m8, better than the jack floating about round here, and yeah, gotta admit, his room is looking sick, nice and green, the psycho is going well, psycho! just hope it all stays good for ya coz they gunna be monsters once they hit the stretch!

I'd still back off on the nutes tho, but each to there own, seems to be working just fine for ya.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well u know how well i roll so theyl be green all ways thru LMAO
> 
> how long u flower for? and u runn a 400 or 600? cant remember,,cummon lad show us your tools


Its either just under or just over 9wks m8 and its my ever faithfull 600 dual spec lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 9, 2013)

TicKle said:


> smoke is ok m8, better than the jack floating about round here, and yeah, gotta admit, his room is looking sick, nice and green, the psycho is going well, psycho! just hope it all stays good for ya coz they gunna be monsters once they hit the stretch!
> 
> I'd still back off on the nutes tho, but each to there own, seems to be working just fine for ya.


Any psychosis I've done seem to stretch a bit when put in flower so beware, be interesting to see how these turn out ic3, I love em


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> I'm on vbulliton I carnt pm but if they are spare ill deffo take some livers, will mail ya tomorrow bout em once I get back to me net.
> 
> Just fucked the fone had enough of this blackberry worse fone I had in near two decade.
> 
> BlackbeRry or not it didn't like being smashed against the stone floor lol



&#8203;get things sorted at your end hun and i will get these sent on to you, 2weeks max and they need to be gone ok


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> but arent the leaves all menna be yellow and wilting at the chop? they look well green or is that how physo rolls? green to the end


I use to think like that. But no, your plants are supposed to stay green unless you start flushing half way through your grow....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2013)

had a right stroke of luck last night. went to make a martini, opened up the cocktail shaker and the thing had 185 bar stuffed inside!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2013)

What a fuckin brucey how the hell you forget about that Donald?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2013)

martini's a hell of a drink 

no idea mate. but aye canny brucey bonus eh. gonna take the missus out for dinner when my headaches fucked off.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't fault ya mate, I'm off out for some dinner later.....

So did sambo but a bet on his bale to score 1st an finish 2-1 prediction???.......lucky cunt if he did lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone grew out G13 labs Super Skunk??

Got a fem seed here,says its heavy yielder and flowers in 45-50 days

Any input guys & gals?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Anyone grew out G13 labs Super Skunk??
> 
> Got a fem seed here,says its heavy yielder and flowers in 45-50 days
> 
> Any input guys & gals?


&#8203;the info on them sounds good but ive never grown them sorry


----------



## zVice (Feb 10, 2013)

g13 labs produce decent beans, pineapple express being one of them
haven't had a chance to try the SS yet, but most of their gear produces heavy weight
flowering time may be slightly overstated though.



scotia1982 said:


> Anyone grew out G13 labs Super Skunk??
> 
> Got a fem seed here,says its heavy yielder and flowers in 45-50 days
> 
> Any input guys & gals?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 10, 2013)

just havin a wee think and decided it would be good if we could get all the sales of grow lights, just the hid stuff, collated. take say an average of 4 plants per light and work out just how much is actually being grown. im aware this wouldnt be true reflection( nice pun , eh?) of the total but it'd give us a startin point to argue with government/courts that growin weed is a common hobby and smokin as we all know is less harmful in both a social and health context than alcohol. and therefore legislation should be passed in order to allow it instead of criminalising every body that likes a toke. for the government to ban it is an infringement on civil liberties and freedom of choice...as well as being fuckin pointlesss coz no matter what the clowns do or how much they throw at the forces of law and order they just cant stop it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2013)

dura72 said:


> just havin a wee think and decided it would be good if we could get all the sales of grow lights, just the hid stuff, collated. take say an average of 4 plants per light and work out just how much is actually being grown. im aware this wouldnt be true reflection( nice pun , eh?) of the total but it'd give us a startin point to argue with government/courts that growin weed is a common hobby and smokin as we all know is less harmful in both a social and health context than alcohol. and therefore legislation should be passed in order to allow it instead of criminalising every body that likes a toke. for the government to ban it is an infringement on civil liberties and freedom of choice...as well as being fuckin pointlesss coz no matter what the clowns do or how much they throw at the forces of law and order they just cant stop it.


Id say there some plants bein growin in the uk, be nice to know the number too. If it wer to be legal and you could buy it over the counter be interesting to see what price tag they'd stick on it


----------



## dura72 (Feb 10, 2013)

i donth think theyd tax it too much coz they'd knlow we'd just grow our own if they tried it, its not like making whiskey where it takes years and complicated equipment to make really good stuff.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2013)

I reckon they should and probly would tax the fuck outta it, then it'll be to dear to buy and people will still be able to grow for money


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2013)

dura72 said:


> i donth think theyd tax it too much coz they'd knlow we'd just grow our own if they tried it, its not like making whiskey where it takes years and complicated equipment to make really good stuff.


&#8203;fec to that, leave it the way it is, got to make money and if them scamming feckers get on it they will be the only one's getting the money


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

dura72 said:


> valentines day? whats that?


Im from scotland too, where you from north or south?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

A few pics of what i have going right now. - Master kush 40 days veg

Kandy kush 4 days from seed. going to flip these two plants in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 60p on chelski to win 4-1, £10.20 return ne bad!


i had a good 1 years ago, was spurs v chelsea carling cup semi i think? 50p on berbetov fgs 3-3 draw came in at 450-1! £225 for a 50p bet i thought i had prob won a score or something was well happy.

even longer ago tho was at white hart lane watching spurs v leeds was so long ago that alan smith played for leeds still neway had £10 on smith fgs spurs to win 2-1 came in at 60-1 was sweet watching it live aswel n just counting down the clock for me 600notes.

@pukka no m8 did have a bet on the spurs v newcastle game i would have lost anyway i said 3-1 bale fgs, dunno if ya txted back the other day geezer me phone died literally after sending you a txt so phoneless at the minit.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

walking dead starts back up 2night.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> walking dead starts back up 2night.


Ohh does it start tonight for the americans? so we can watch it online... nice


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Ohh does it start tonight for the americans? so we can watch it online... nice


yeah is on in the states 2night should be on most torrent sites by morning.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah is on in the states 2night should be on most torrent sites by morning.


 Nice, Love waking up to the walking dead, i used to watch it live at 2am far too baked to understand whats going on.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Nice, Love waking up to the walking dead, i used to watch it live at 2am far too baked to understand whats going on.


yeah its a wicked show love it meself, breaking bad back for the finale in the summer carnt wait to see how that ends? u watch breaking bad?

and games of thrones season 3 soonish another good show.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah its a wicked show love it meself, breaking bad back for the finale in the summer carnt wait to see how that ends? u watch breaking bad?
> 
> and games of thrones season 3 soonish another good show.


Game of thrones, spartacus just started up again epic show, weeds, breaking bad, detxer, survivours, the office us, These are all of my fav tv shows, spartacus is by far the best imo, its got sex blood and politics, and not always in that order lmao the best mate.

Usually i have all these tv shows on torrent every week they come out lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Game of thrones, spartacus just started up again epic show, weeds, breaking bad, detxer, survivours, the office us, These are all of my fav tv shows, spartacus is by far the best imo, its got sex blood and politics, and not always in that order lmao the best mate.
> 
> Usually i have all these tv shows on torrent every week they come out lol.


i just couldnt get into that spartacus found the fake blood n fighting scenes weird prob didnt give it enough of a try really.

my favs would be breaking bad,walking dead,games of thrones,sons of anarchy,the wire,weeds,boardwalk empire i dont watch much tele honest lol

the game of thrones books are fucking wicked really really good reads, called a song of ice n fire game of thrones is just the 1st book.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2013)

i cant do the weekly thing with walking dead, thers only 8 episodes so il wait the 8 weeks. more into my gols series atm,, bering sea gold,, gold rush alaska, SO NO SPOILERS U CUNTS!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just couldnt get into that spartacus found the fake blood n fighting scenes weird prob didnt give it enough of a try really.
> 
> my favs would be breaking bad,walking dead,games of thrones,sons of anarchy,the wire,weeds,boardwalk empire i dont watch much tele honest lol


Yeah mate wed aty 10pm on 5usa sons of anarchy new episode is on. I love that show too.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant do the weekly thing with walking dead, thers only 8 episodes so il wait the 8 weeks. more into my gols series atm,, bering sea gold,, gold rush alaska, SO NO SPOILERS U CUNTS!


Yeah mate i like the pawn stars show, and storage wars, some of the gold and silver they get in those shows are mad, this one guy came into the pawn shop selling like 100 kilos of silver and 70 troy oz's of gold its mad.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah mate wed aty 10pm on 5usa sons of anarchy new episode is on. I love that show too.


i not long started on sons finished season 3 last night, when they kill the irishman n that dodgy atf agent fucking qaulity end to the season.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i not long started on sons finished season 3 last night, when they kill the irishman n that dodgy atf agent fucking qaulity end to the season.


Yeah, there is some shocking scenes in that show, im on season 5 just finished, quality show, some bad ass action too.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant do the weekly thing with walking dead, thers only 8 episodes so il wait the 8 weeks. more into my gols series atm,, bering sea gold,, gold rush alaska, SO NO SPOILERS U CUNTS!


i dont really like them gold shows, didnt mind jungle gold tho that was pretty good silly fuckers especially when they got robbed lolol


----------



## althor (Feb 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant do the weekly thing with walking dead, thers only 8 episodes so il wait the 8 weeks. more into my gols series atm,, bering sea gold,, gold rush alaska, SO NO SPOILERS U CUNTS!


 Love Gold Rush, actually watching the newest episode right now (for the 2nd time).
Todd Hoffman is the biggest idiot on tv. If Dave Turin was the boss, they would be some of the best gold miners in Alaska.
Todd Hoffman is nothing but a failure, everything he touches (even before becoming a gold miner) fails.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone watch that idiot abroad? that fuckin class, funny as shit, an they've got a new show called derek ricky givase is pretty funny.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 10, 2013)

i got to agree with most of the post here. i love the ice and fire books, the show is good but the books are much better.

sambo you should give spartacus another go, its in my top 2-3 favorite shows. the blood is a bit ott tho, like the film 300 i thought but its still awesome

todd hoffman is the most useless cunt ive seen on tv! he dont know what the fuck hes doing. is there a new show on? ive watched the second series


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

whats the film bout where they make the kids fight in them arenas? film is spose to shite but the books where really good was 3 of em carnt member the name now?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats the film bout where they make the kids fight in them arenas? film is spose to shite but the books where really good was 3 of em carnt member the name now?


the hunger games, really good books too, shame about the film lol. ive been reading another set of books like that but with aliens abducting people and making the fight. indian hill that lot are called by mark tufo. i enjoyed his zombie fallout books too and he done one called timothy. its about a zombie clown and its told from the zombies side, its a short one but good


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> the hunger games, really good books too, shame about the film lol. ive been reading another set of books like that but with aliens abducting people and making the fight. indian hill that lot are called by mark tufo. i enjoyed his zombie fallout books too and he done one called timothy. its about a zombie clown and its told from the zombies side, its a short one but good


thats it mrt, fucking good read it was.

whats this new1 your reading? any good?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i had a good 1 years ago, was spurs v chelsea carling cup semi i think? 50p on berbetov fgs 3-3 draw came in at 450-1! £225 for a 50p bet i thought i had prob won a score or something was well happy.
> 
> even longer ago tho was at white hart lane watching spurs v leeds was so long ago that alan smith played for leeds still neway had £10 on smith fgs spurs to win 2-1 came in at 60-1 was sweet watching it live aswel n just counting down the clock for me 600notes.


that'l be the day when i hit some luck like that, well in mate 450 - 1 
had to jump back on it today and looks like a good decison so far... united 2.0 up at half time if they win 3.1 , 3.0 , 4.1 or 4.0 its pay day


----------



## althor (Feb 10, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i got to agree with most of the post here. i love the ice and fire books, the show is good but the books are much better.
> 
> sambo you should give spartacus another go, its in my top 2-3 favorite shows. the blood is a bit ott tho, like the film 300 i thought but its still awesome
> 
> todd hoffman is the most useless cunt ive seen on tv! he dont know what the fuck hes doing. is there a new show on? ive watched the second series


 I thought the first 3 books of Ice and Fire were great. 4th book was not as good. 5th book has turned into comics.
How many people are going to die and then pop back up at this point? It is ridiculous, death has lost all meaning in ASoIaF.
Ironic since it was killing a main character that made it so interesting in the first place.


As far as other good books, I just finished the Brent Weeks "Night Angel" trilogy, that was a fun read. Much more brutal than I expected.

If you havent read Joe Abercrombie books, they are great also. Logen "Ninefingers" AKA "The Bloodynine" might be my favorite character ever. The trilogy "The First Law" was good, had some really good stuff and some decent stuff. Best Served Cold followed that. It is a standalone but in the same world and some familiar characters. Followed by "The Heroes" which is FANTASTIC, and also a standalone in the same world with familiar characters. The last book is Red Country that I am split over, also a standalone with familiar characters in the same world.


Brandon Sanderson has some good stuff. His "Mistborn" trilogy is really interesting. 

In fact, the only knock I have against Brent Week's Night Angel is that it seems really similar to Mistborn. It is much more brutal and he drops a lot of F bombs. Where as Brandon Sanderson seems to be a devout Mormon so there aren't explicit sex scenes or cursing.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats it mrt, fucking good read it was.
> 
> whats this new1 your reading? any good?


i got into that zombie fallout seires mate and ive read nearly all that mark tufo's books now. he keeps the main charector in most of them but written as if in an alternate reality. if your looking for a good book id recomend either the zombie fallouts or indian hill. indian hill is the one that he gets taken up to a ufo and the aliens make them all fight to the death. i just finished that timothy and its quite sick, its got a bit like dream catcher by stephen king where the bloke gets infected but hes got a safe place in his head. but them he sort of teams up with the zombie lol. it was a really short book tho but only £2 on kindle


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> todd hoffman is the most useless cunt ive seen on tv! he dont know what the fuck hes doing. is there a new show on? ive watched the second series


series 3 on now pal 14 episodes in can watch them here.... tv-links.eu or download from torrents or what have you...


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 10, 2013)

althor said:


> I thought the first 3 books of Ice and Fire were great. 4th book was not as good. 5th book has turned into comics.
> How many people are going to die and then pop back up at this point? It is ridiculous, death has lost all meaning in ASoIaF.
> Ironic since it was killing a main character that made it so interesting in the first place.


i still enjoyed them mate. its makes a difference from the usual one bloke kicking ass till the end lol. id like a bit more about whats past the wall tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> series 3 on now pal 14 episodes in can watch them here.... tv-links.eu or download from torrents or what have you...


nice one cheers mate. i usually try and wait for some things to come out on sky. i try and only download films because i wouldnt have much to watch on sky then. i had to get sons of anarchy season 5 off the torrents tho, i couldnt wait for that

i liked the first season of the gold divers but im finding it hard to get into the new one under the ice


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

althor said:


> I thought the first 3 books of Ice and Fire were great. 4th book was not as good. 5th book has turned into comics.
> How many people are going to die and then pop back up at this point? It is ridiculous, death has lost all meaning in ASoIaF.
> Ironic since it was killing a main character that made it so interesting in the first place.
> 
> ...


i do agree the 1st 3 books where better than the last 2 but i still loved em all, thats part of it all the sudden deaths n twists ect but im no sci-fi or whatever genre they fall into expert them and hunger games where the 1st books of them sort id read.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> that'l be the day when i hit some luck like that, well in mate 450 - 1
> had to jump back on it today and looks like a good decison so far... united 2.0 up at half time if they win 3.1 , 3.0 , 4.1 or 4.0 its pay day


never happend again 2time lol and wished id put a tenner on it! but yeah m8 was well happy for a 50p bet.

when i do 50p scorecasts i always go for scores n scorers that would be big odds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2013)

fucking gambling junkies

lol u can tell sambos locked and loaded sky bill paid,, ALL OVER THIS MOFO


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking gambling junkies
> 
> lol u can tell sambos locked and loaded sky bill paid,, ALL OVER THIS MOFO


lolol ive had the net back on for a bout a week now but aint been at me flat much.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2013)

Best scorecast I've done was pesky solido (spelling lmao) fgs an finish up 3-1 was at the match can't remember odds but won 480 an the cunt got hat trick imagine odds if I'd a had that fucker.....

Sambo you put 2-1 or 3-1 dint ya? Fuck knows lol I'll have to have a look mate can't remember if u txt back or owt...


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

limit myself to fiver a week just for the footy on weekend.. aint getting carried away like the old man did and rack up 10g of debt the silly bastard

recent picys of the og kush. still going slow as fuck, overloaded with nitrogen but deffo progressing.. hopefully she starting to kick into gear now halfway through flower, heading to week 5 this week. wanna get these power africa ordered and do 4 or 5 of em with a short veg time.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Best scorecast I've done was pesky solido (spelling lmao) fgs an finish up 3-1 was at the match can't remember odds but won 480 an the cunt got hat trick imagine odds if I'd a had that fucker.....
> 
> Sambo you put 2-1 or 3-1 dint ya? Fuck knows lol I'll have to have a look mate can't remember if u txt back or owt...


was 3-1 i said m8 with bale fgs wasnt far off, he almost got a 3rd a few times.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

mastergrower you seen a vendor la fuente on sr? selling that weed in the pic £35 a oz! plenty of people getting it no probs, being sent from Mexico.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2519431
> 
> mastergrower you seen a vendor la fuente on sr? selling that weed in the pic £35 a oz! plenty of people getting it no probs, being sent from Mexico.


I spotted that last night m8, I meant to ask in here about it. If it looks anything like that it'd be alright. Thot it must be a mistake at first or something lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2519431
> 
> mastergrower you seen a vendor la fuente on sr? selling that weed in the pic £35 a oz! plenty of people getting it no probs, being sent from Mexico.


35 a oz? thats nuts cheap,, cant be too clever.. but at that price does it matter,

well about tim to go up and change my timers to 12-12 WOOHOO about fucking time


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I spotted that last night m8, I meant to ask in here about it. If it looks anything like that it'd be alright. Thot it must be a mistake at first or something lol


no m8 hes doing 250g for £160-£210 the 210 stuff looks nice but he wants fe for that, but that 35 oz you can stay in escrow and can get a tracking number too, reports in the forum all good too.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

if from mexico, prob cost £35 for a kilo!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

how would they send an oz of grass over what container they use just a jiffy package? what else would be in there besides the weed?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2013)

Think I'm goina try and get some funds and give it a go, worth the chance alright


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how would they send an oz of grass over what container they use just a jiffy package? what else would be in there besides the weed?


smelly proof bags,, not every parcel gets smelled n checked, only if they have information saying summet dogy is cumming, but if ther all good reports then fek it, i got a z of muchies from texas,, it aiont hard


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2013)

I had ounces of the Swazi off there before, it was alright for the price too


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how would they send an oz of grass over what container they use just a jiffy package? what else would be in there besides the weed?


it comes vacum sealed 2times often, ive brought green from canada a few times nice stuff.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

thats 130-135 for 112g! no fe, stay in escrow and tracking num with good reports from many in the forums, fuck i need to raise some cash lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

100k people where i live so the mails getting searched like fuck compared to the mainland where there's tons of it flying about each day.
i reckon if i had these packages with stamps on from here there and everywhere comin here its bound to be stopped
i like the way jesusofrave does everything like packaging is class and most of his hash is top it's just the prices is a joke


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 100k people where i live so the mails getting searched like fuck compared to the mainland where there's tons of it flying about each day.
> i reckon if i had these packages with stamps on from here there and everywhere comin here its bound to be stopped
> i like the way jesusofrave does everything like packaging is class and most of his hash is top it's just the prices is a joke



just the weed paranoia 2time although i do get im in a country with 60million in abit more mail, but have had the postie knock for signing and got 3-4 packages from india,canada fucking everywhere m8 lol postie if im not here and it needs signing for just posts it threw the door now lmao bit naughty really but saves me a trip to the sorting office.

thats when i do get abit para when ya going to the sorting office to collect a parcel of class a's lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just the weed paranoia 2time although i do get im in a country with 60million in abit more mail, but have had the postie knock for signing and got 3-4 packages from india,canada fucking everywhere m8 lol postie if im not here and it needs signing for just posts it threw the door now lmao bit naughty really but saves me a trip to the sorting office.
> 
> thats when i do get abit para when ya going to the sorting office to collect a parcel of class a's lol


yeh i had to do that after i missed one on saturday andw as bank hols too,, sat ther all that time, with weed tho,, i sent the old man across teh rd, lol obv dinet tell him wat was in ther


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

had a oz of pyscho and slh sent to me from uk bout a year ago, stinky stinky weed had been wrapped in cling to within a inch of its life and so much cling u couldnt see what it was but the jiffy bag had split open! and royal mail had then put it in a kinda cellaphane wrap with a a message printed on it sayin sorry your parcel has rerached you in this condition blah blah, that was abit scarey lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i had to do that after i missed one on saturday andw as bank hols too,, sat ther all that time, with weed tho,, i sent the old man across teh rd, lol obv dinet tell him wat was in ther


yeah fuck that ice especially when its sat there for a few days too lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

you dont fuck about ay lmfao ye i'd be willing to try it if i lived over there..
i do wanna try spanish fly tho do you remember what stamps he use's and how he sends his shit? would i get 4-5 g of hash sent in an envelope or?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

another scarey one was years n years ago, was buyin stun guns from france 40notes each n getting good money for em more powerful than uk taser but they wasnt the firing 1s u had to stick it on people (not that i ever did mind) anyway had been ordering a few, and then 1 time dunno if i missed the knock but the postie just left 4box's on the doorstep! i thought as soon as i open the door n get em will be nicked but wasnt.

the house did eventually get raided by feds with a firearms warrant! didnt find shit i wasnt even living there anymore but some family was, didnt ever hear anything more of it??? was near 10yr ago now n been nicked a few times since.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you dont fuck about ay lmfao ye i'd be willing to try it if i lived over there..
> i do wanna try spanish fly tho do you remember what stamps he use's and how he sends his shit? would i get 4-5 g of hash sent in an envelope or?


ive ordered quite a bit from spanishfly top top vendor, stamp is from madrid but its soft hash 2time so its not a package just looks like a letter.

its prob the best hash ive had of the road, super strong n smooth n just yummy lol

if ya thinkin of a spanish order have a look at a newish vendor called the scurvy crew getting good reviews in the forum and better prices than spanishfly, they also got some opium for a good price too.

all this drug talk is depressing me cause ive got none lol im off to watch some sons of anarchy take it easy people.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive ordered quite a bit from spanishfly top top vendor, stamp is from madrid but its soft hash 2time so its not a package just looks like a letter.
> 
> its prob the best hash ive had of the road, super strong n smooth n just yummy lol
> 
> ...


neither have i mate i never have anything! got another little package from jesus on the way but the price of coins gone up even more now so once it gets back to being half decent i'm might have to try the fly, sounds like a top guy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2013)

DAMN thers sum parra people, im sure we went thru all this the other week 2Timer,, just amek the order,, if ur parra bowt your address get it sent to sambos.. im sure hel send u a smoke report LOL


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Iv heard about the road, does it actually work? i watched a documentary on youtube about it, but didn't relize it was still aloud to be up and running,Tried some lst last night, ill get some pics up later see if i done it right. Does anyone know if 6 plant sog is better than 2plant scrog if you wanna make some money off you're harvest?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive ordered quite a bit from spanishfly top top vendor, stamp is from madrid but its soft hash 2time so its not a package just looks like a letter.
> 
> its prob the best hash ive had of the road, super strong n smooth n just yummy lol
> 
> ...


im watching the box set of sons of anarchy the now mate,internet back on yeeeeeeh ha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> im watching the box set of sons of anarchy the now mate,internet back on yeeeeeeh ha


snap im now watching e8 of s5 couldnt sleep for shit last night, watched season 4 n most the way into 5 now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

walking deads atrted.,.,, im waiting )..


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2013)

kostykiise said:


> &#1053;&#1077; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1103; &#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1102; &#1074; &#1090;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;...


hmmm looks like someone has let one of the "special" people loose with a pen n paper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i nearly mistook the post for one of IC3's


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

mornin folks looks like someones got the hash back on the island for first time since early december , mates coming round tonart


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

to top it off, postmans just been yeeeehhhaaa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i nearly mistook the post for one of IC3's


fukoff knobhead


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

and good morning to you too


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Sambo you tried that shit from Mexico ? 35 an oz is cheap as chips lol . I wonder how much seeds and shit come with it .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Sambo you tried that shit from Mexico ? 35 an oz is cheap as chips lol . I wonder how much seeds and shit come with it .


no i aint tried it yet rolla but been doing a fair bit of research in the forum on the vendor n its legit, only prob people are saying is long delivery time but trusted forum members are buying n backing it, the vendor also provides a tracking number and will let you stay in escrow.

its legit rolla n the weed gets good reviews it aint mexican brick shit.

prob cost £35 a kilo or crazy low prices like that for locals in mexico.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

about an oz worth I reckon, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

no it aint D spent hours reading up on it last night.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

oh yes it is! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

it won't be high grade though for that cheap surely? which kinda defeats the purpose of SR for me. i only use it for stuff i can't source local. 

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL DEALER  BUY BRITISH.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Im from scotland too, where you from north or south?


south, ayrshire.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

It gets shipped over in horse meat so they can keep prices down....it's nearly twice as good as soap bar!!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

i am fucking rough.....


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

where the rippers roll! lol


dura72 said:


> south, ayrshire.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

DST said:


> where the rippers roll! lol


cumnock area, bandit country.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it won't be high grade though for that cheap surely? which kinda defeats the purpose of SR for me. i only use it for stuff i can't source local.
> 
> SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL DEALER  BUY BRITISH.


people aint saying its super dooper but no1s said anything but good bout the weed, just the delivery times.

theres a fair bit of cheap weed on the road if ya dont mind ordering abroad, some good cheap grade from canada from multi vendors. i havent brought too much weed from the road mainly hash n class a's like ya say stuff you carnt buy local, but then again i carnt buy jack shit local lol buckinghamshire needs more drug dealers n less old people homes lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

i dont know how u have the patience with SR so fucking slow with using to pisses me rite fof


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't imagine you ever saying the phrase "super dooper".


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

DST said:


> I can't imagine you ever saying the phrase "super dooper".


cause i dont lol just went with the typing flow lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Ill check the road now see whats about fucking mad place that lol

How you all doing ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

1 drug i never been tempted to take and there hasnt been many if any lol but yeah crystal meth fuck that never even seen it in person? any1 ever tried that shit?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

sat out in the sun coffee and a phat one of high def moroccan courtesy of jesus. anyone tried mr cronk?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> sat out in the sun coffee and a phat one of high def moroccan courtesy of jesus. anyone tried mr cronk?


stay away from him 2time shit vendor, sounds like youve been having a good day today hash on the island n the postie bringing ya goodies too lol

recommend trava for some cheapish pollen and uk too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

lets twist the parranoi screw a bit
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-02/01/silk-road-crackdown


----------



## zVice (Feb 11, 2013)

Look up "faces of meth"







I'd avoid it lol



newuserlol said:


> 1 drug i never been tempted to take and there hasnt been many if any lol but yeah crystal meth fuck that never even seen it in person? any1 ever tried that shit?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> stay away from him 2time shit vendor, sounds like youve been having a good day today hash on the island n the postie bringing ya goodies too lol
> 
> recommend trava for some cheapish pollen and uk too.


its a rare pleasure i get to enjoy nowdays dude, crackin day here aswell
cronks the 2nd best seller on there behind jesus mate and the price is a bit better. you had bad experiance with him?
seen trava doin the cheap poll, gonna look to order from someone else next time for sure


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

how many times have i seen them meth faces pics, drugs are bad fullstop weed/hash included, yeah we been hear before and yes there was obviously underlying mental illness already there but i have personally seen quite a few fucked up crazy people from weed/hash alone.

not that i would ever do crystal dont like phet just wondered if any1 had seen or tried it in the uk?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> its a rare pleasure i get to enjoy nowdays dude, crackin day here aswell
> cronks the 2nd best seller on there behind jesus mate and the price is a bit better. you had bad experiance with him?
> seen trava doin the cheap poll, gonna look to order from someone else next time for sure


dont be fooled by the best seller shit 2time, is very easy to transfer coins from 1 sr account to another its instant lots have created there own feedback lol how do you think the likes of no sticks no seeds with them prices is classed as 1 of the best sellers it all about reading up on the vendor in the forums.

and yeah many have had bad experiences with mrcronk.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lets twist the parranoi screw a bit
> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-02/01/silk-road-crackdown


ausssy's are full on with their customs tho mate so it would be them to make a bust 1st wouldnt it.
1.2M a month traded on there fuck me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

u look like that after a yr of crack let alonemeth,, LOL good stuff )


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> ausssy's are full on with their customs tho mate so it would be them to make a bust 1st wouldnt it.
> 1.2M a month traded on there fuck me lol


dpr the owner earns about 5k a day! from just the commission and new accounts.

you use to be able to buy fake money and guns was even people on there offering to burn down a house of your choice for a price lmao they stopped all that tho said it was bringing to much heat, governments dont mind drugs but fuck with there money and they are on it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

was walking dead any good last night? got it downloaded but aint watched yet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was walking dead any good last night? got it downloaded but aint watched yet.


havent watched it yet,, il wait till the end,, WILLPOWER OHHH YEH!!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> havent watched it yet,, il wait till the end,, WILLPOWER OHHH YEH!!!!!!!


wish i could do that but same as breaking bad i have to watch em as soon as they come out, how was ya roastie yday? my dinner was rancid lool 

then i was watching man v food droooling over a 72oz steak challange hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

never mind walking dead when's game of thrones back on!??! winters coming?!? it'll have been n fucking gone


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Bit of make up and a hairdryer would sort her out, lol.


zVice said:


> Look up "faces of meth"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to laugh at that article on SR. The comments after would fit in here.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

@ Dragon sign into msn ya welsh slag me phone is fucked m8.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never mind walking dead when's game of thrones back on!??! winters coming?!? it'll have been n fucking gone


april 10th i think don? read the books anyway ya lazy git much better.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

i don't think I have ever seen a film that is better than the book version.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

layer cake is the only 1 that comes to mind the film is better than the book well imo anyway.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

dura72 said:


> south, ayrshire.


Nice i used to live near that way, renfrewshire just outa glasgow, but now am up in the big bad north lol freezin ma tits off.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

May be something like the Star Wars series, lol. But not a lot else. (SFy writes will be turning in their graves)
Oh, I read Alien3 and thought it was a gash book, but always quite liked the Alien films.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't time to read that many books. there are fucking loads in the GOT series and the telly version is different anyway. 

i'm reading three books as it is ffs. but at alike a page a day lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I haven't time to read that many books. there are fucking loads in the GOT series and the telly version is different anyway.
> 
> i'm reading three books as it is ffs. but at alike a page a day lol.


they aint gone too far from the books don just obviously alot more to the books but the story is the book each season is a book.

the 3rd book is in 2 parts 2 biggish books dunno if this season 3 will be both books or they will do the part 2 as seaspn 4?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was walking dead any good last night? got it downloaded but aint watched yet.


yeah class mate, had it downloaded for me this morning, sat an got fried watching it, was a good one but i wish they would all just get back together lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they aint gone too far from the books don just obviously alot more to the books but the story is the book each season is a book.
> 
> the 3rd book is in 2 parts 2 biggish books dunno if this season 3 will be both books or they will do the part 2 as seaspn 4?


aye i didn't think they could go too far off the story. i might try and catch up on the books and watch it in tandem though that might just fuck with my napper.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

heading to the 5th week on this now .. cant see her being done in 8 or 9 hairs only just starting to change slightly now.. fucking slow! 

decent frost building and is stinking pretty heavy now so should be worth the wait


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Just an update, tried lst last night worked pretty well woke up to this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i'd think about lollipopping the lower straggler branches iikode.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd think about lollipopping the lower straggler branches iikode.


Yeah i think i have tied down 8 tops so far, lollipopping I will have a read about it and see what i can do. I was going to tie down every branch but i'm just waiting for the shorter tops to grow a little more, so i have some grip when tying them down, im using 8lb fishing line so it's harder than with reg string you can't get a proper grip with it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd think about lollipopping the lower straggler branches iikode.


i did that with my physcosis, started flowerlats night so il do the cali mist too i reckon, lots of shitty stuff at the bottm thats just not gunna do shit,

loliipopping aint hard just strip the bottom 3rd of the plant or more if u want, helli seen em with nothing but the main cola and everything else stripped away


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i did that with my physcosis, started flowerlats night so il do the cali mist too i reckon, lots of shitty stuff at the bottm thats just not gunna do shit,
> 
> loliipopping aint hard just strip the bottom 3rd of the plant or more if u want, helli seen em with nothing but the main cola and everything else stripped away


So in other words, all i will have is main colas, Yeah i think i will strip all the smaller tops that won't mount to much. I don't have cloning gel, but is it worth trying to clone some of the tops i have via lollipopping?, i have a few clones right now just stuck em in water then into the allmix in a small plastic cup with a bag over the top for humidity.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah i think i have tied down 8 tops so far, lollipopping I will have a read about it and see what i can do. I was going to tie down every branch but i'm just waiting for the shorter tops to grow a little more, so i have some grip when tying them down, im using 8lb fishing line so it's harder than with reg string you can't get a proper grip with it.


good practise for your knots  


IC3M4L3 said:


> i did that with my physcosis, started flowerlats night so il do the cali mist too i reckon, lots of shitty stuff at the bottm thats just not gunna do shit,
> 
> loliipopping aint hard just strip the bottom 3rd of the plant or more if u want, helli seen em with nothing but the main cola and everything else stripped away


i don't mind a bit of popcorn cos i do bubble n butane etc. but aye you can go nuts with the lollipopping.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> So in other words, all i will have is main colas, Yeah i think i will strip all the smaller tops that won't mount to much.


good clip on it here mate...

[youtube]wQIGw3RbfCs[/youtube]


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont be fooled by the best seller shit 2time, is very easy to transfer coins from 1 sr account to another its instant lots have created there own feedback lol how do you think the likes of no sticks no seeds with them prices is classed as 1 of the best sellers it all about reading up on the vendor in the forums.
> 
> and yeah many have had bad experiences with mrcronk.



I was thinking this the other day . It will be very easy to do your own feedbacks that guy no sticks no seeds seems to have most weed strains which makes me think hes full of shit .There was a guy selling clones from germany the other day ak47 and loads of others but couldnt give me much info on the mothers he stated that they were picked from 300 seeds . When he finally showed me the pic lets say i wouldnt of picked that pheno out of 300 seeds . Just sounded strange 300 seeds from serious is some $$$$$ . I was on the forum the other day and that jesusofrave got some plan for MDMA he is 1 mad fucker lol .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

fuckin ell bitcoins have gone right up.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> I was thinking this the other day . It will be very easy to do your own feedbacks that guy no sticks no seeds seems to have most weed strains which makes me think hes full of shit .There was a guy selling clones from germany the other day ak47 and loads of others but couldnt give me much info on the mothers he stated that they were picked from 300 seeds . When he finally showed me the pic lets say i wouldnt of picked that pheno out of 300 seeds . Just sounded strange 300 seeds from serious is some $$$$$ . I was on the forum the other day and that jesusofrave got some plan for MDMA he is 1 mad fucker lol .


i messaged no sticks when i 1st joined the site. I asked about getting say 5gram of hash to me and his reply was, yea no worries pal just send me the money and we'll get it sorted for ya, told me he'd do a mix of 5g for 117quid or something stupid like that, and then writes down a bank account number and sort code and says pay into there. no thanks. he claims to have every strain under the sun and most going for £50 a gram! lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i messaged no sticks when i 1st joined the site. I asked about getting say 5gram of hash to me and his reply was, yea no worries pal just send me the money and we'll get it sorted for ya, told me he'd do a mix of 5g for 117quid or something stupid like that, and then writes down a bank account number and sort code and says pay into there. no thanks. he claims to have every strain under the sun and most going for £50 a gram! lmao


Yea fuck that for shits and giggles !!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Considering getting a new pipe or bong just checked out some of roor's glass some nice stuff cant help myself looking at the £400 1s lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin ell bitcoins have gone right up.


£100 gets 6.2 coins. do you know how often they change like this don? paid £30 for 3 coins on my 1st purchace not that long ago.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Im sure the price dont really matter though does it as the dealers on there change their Price accordingly ?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Im sure the price dont really matter though does it as the dealers on there change their Price accordingly ?


does it change to the exact point it was before ya? i know the prices have been going down but i was thinking we would still be paying more just because of the coin price.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

the only danger of the high bitcoin price is holding on to them to long and the price going down in that time, all the good vendors have there prices set to adjust to the bitcoin price prices are the same now with the good vendors even at 16 a coin as they where when i first brought them at 3.10 a coin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

changes daily and yeah most have auto trackers. tbh i bet they do scam a little now and then, nature of the game


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

i fucking love the silk road lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i fucking love the silk road lol


i fucking love the road, when i 1st discovered it spent bout 2grand in 3months lol just went mental, fatkid in a sweet shop styley lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i fucking love the road, when i 1st discovered it spent bout 2grand in 3months lol just went mental, fatkid in a sweet shop styley lol


hahaha whats the heaviest package u'v had delivered? and what did it come down in? if you dont mind me asking lark


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i remember when i first mentioned it. wonder what carnage i'm responsible for lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

The road is fucking crazy  Anybody bought hash oil off there ? Mostly from canada . Really want to try some oil thats 1 thing i have never tried . Also another question is using pingit app for transferring money to bitcoins anybody use that ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> hahaha whats the heaviest package u'v had delivered? and what did it come down in? if you dont mind me asking lark


not huge 2time, had a few ounces of hash from italy a couple of times carnt really go into packaging details on a public forum m8, most my orders have been for hash,benzos n class a's pills n powders dont weigh much.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> The road is fucking crazy  Anybody bought hash oil off there ? Mostly from canada . Really want to try some oil thats 1 thing i have never tried . Also another question is using pingit app for transferring money to bitcoins anybody use that ?


yeah i have rolla from billbill787 or whatever hes called, jamician oil nice stuff and pretty cheap too cost bout 15quid for a g came in 2 small vials.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Cheers sambo going to have to get myself some of that


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not huge 2time, had a few ounces of hash from italy a couple of times carnt really go into packaging details on a public forum m8, most my orders have been for hash,benzos n class a's pills n powders dont weigh much.


yea thats fair enough... few oz at a time tho fuck me if i had the bottle to do that i'd make some decent moola on it where i am, some prices for it abroad are really decent and here it would all go at 15 per g.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah boys, living up north i could make a bomb 2 to 3 times much more than you guys, if i bought on silk road and sold in my area, soapbar goes for around 20 a q here, but proper weed costs a bomb i dont even want to know what the prices of class a's are.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah boys, living up north i could make a bomb 2 to 3 times much more than you guys, if i bought on silk road and sold in my area, soapbar goes for around 20 a q here, but proper weed costs a bomb i dont even want to know what the prices of class a's are.


back when we had soapbar where i am would all go at 40 a q , 160 the oz.
gauruntee its more expensive here then anywhere you can imagine mate


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> back when we had soapbar where i am would all go at 40 a q , 160 the oz.
> gauruntee its more expensive here then anywhere you can imagine mate


damn, i can get a oz of soapbar for 60-70, almost everyone has some soap round here, but weed is nowhere to find and when you do its like 1.4 for 25 quid, was thinkin im stuck here like alaskan prices lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd be moving to the mainland pronto!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> back when we had soapbar where i am would all go at 40 a q , 160 the oz.
> gauruntee its more expensive here then anywhere you can imagine mate


do you get many other drugs pills,coke etc where you are 2time? or is there just very little drugs fullstop? 160 a oz for soapbar lmao fuck that! I member that curtis warren getting nicked years ago on 1 of the small brit islands with a million pounds worth of hash prob only had a few kgs at your prices lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Might open up shop where you are lmao I woudnt have to work lol .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

fuk me,, more info about vendors ghere on a public forum than actually on silk rd!! IMO

i can see all the random PM's going to sambo for advice on SR.. bless he does like to gain pals. fucked if he shares mind.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

ssssshhhhhh lads ice is about he dont like it when he dont understand so no footy talk, no silk road, no growing talk, smoking or strain talk either lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ssssshhhhhh lads ice is about he dont like it when he dont understand so no footy talk, no silk road, no growing talk, smoking or strain talk either lol


shut up u mardy cunt,, i know all!! u know dis man,.,

anyways did u get on server orite?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd be moving to the mainland pronto!


 have thought about it before don my nan lives up in cumbria which is one option i could have to start me off, not sure how the work situation would be like there.


newuserlol said:


> do you get many other drugs pills,coke etc where you are 2time? or is there just very little drugs fullstop? 160 a oz for soapbar lmao fuck that! I member that curtis warren getting nicked years ago on 1 of the small brit islands with a million pounds worth of hash prob only had a few kgs at your prices lol


back in my teens there was alot more pills flying about rather then nowdays but i think the odd few are coming in still. 10 quid a pop for the most of em.
anytime i hear people buying coke here i normally laugh at them and stay the fuck away from it. lord knows what u'll find testing it but people still pay £80 a gram on it the dickheads.
funny you should mention warren mate he got locked up recently for conspiracy to shift a load from amsterdam to here with 1 lad i actually know along with 4 others. 5 years each they got but i cant remember what warren had. not sure if this is the same bust ur on about was in 2011 this.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shut up u mardy cunt,, i know all!! u know dis man,.,
> 
> anyways did u get on server orite?


got it installed ice but couldnt seem to sign in for some reason? dunno what i was doing wrong.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Just finished catching up on my spartacus, fuckin great show newuser, you need to give it another try mate. Anyone know what would be better for makin some money off you're harvest? i have a 250 HID was wondering is a SoG or Scog with 2 plants? Wanting to step my game up after this harvest.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

ice iv got a film on a memo stic there is soumd but no pic?it need a codec?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Just finished catching up on my spartacus, fuckin great show newuser, you need to give it another try mate. Anyone know what would be better for makin some money off you're harvest? i have a 250 HID was wondering is a SoG or Scog with 2 plants? Wanting to step my game up after this harvest.


yeah gonnna have to give it a go kode, i dont sleep for shit without a drink or smoke or sleeping pill or 3 lol didnt get no sleep at all last night sat n watch loads of sons of anarchy almost finished season 5 now n will need to something new to watch.

sog n scrogs aint really my fing but think ya find a better yield from the scrog n proper training etc, upping your light from the 250 to a 600 would get ya alot more yield too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got it installed ice but couldnt seem to sign in for some reason? dunno what i was doing wrong.


did u use zilla?
go to site manager here


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

this was 1 of my better grows kode, 1wk veg, 8wk flower 1wk dry 26oz in 10wks from 9plants, was me 1st grow in coco.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

ice what do i put in the bit that asks for a port?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah gonnna have to give it a go kode, i dont sleep for shit without a drink or smoke or sleeping pill or 3 lol didnt get no sleep at all last night sat n watch loads of sons of anarchy almost finished season 5 now n will need to something new to watch.
> 
> sog n scrogs aint really my fing but think ya find a better yield from the scrog n proper training etc, upping your light from the 250 to a 600 would get ya alot more yield too.


After this grow im upgrading to a 400w maybe, thats all i can do on electric for now, since im on the dole lol. But yeah, sons of anarchy season6 starts again this wedensday so you will be alright for the weekly episodes, i have my eyes peeled for led, i found vipar a300, 300w of led, seen alot of good reviews on these panels, plus the bonus of the led's being cooler than HID. But yeah for now im still learning and shit, hoping to sell an oz or 2 to be able to upgrade after this grow to coco, might just get a 400w light an topping up on electric in advance so i can get ahead of it you know.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice what do i put in the bit that asks for a port?


990 if u want but i entered noffink
emember username is root and the password i sent


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ice iv got a film on a memo stic there is soumd but no pic?it need a codec?


Try using vlc media player (free to download)if you are watching it on you're pc, going to have to get .avi or .mp4 file if you are trying to watch it on an xbox though


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> After this grow im upgrading to a 400w maybe, thats all i can do on electric for now, since im on the dole lol. But yeah, sons of anarchy season6 starts again this wedensday so you will be alright for the weekly episodes, i have my eyes peeled for led, i found vipar a300, 300w of led, seen alot of good reviews on these panels, plus the bonus of the led's being cooler than HID. But yeah for now im still learning and shit, hoping to sell an oz or 2 to be able to upgrade after this grow to coco, might just get a 400w light an topping up on electric in advance so i can get ahead of it you know.


if ya looking to earn a few quid m8 dont bother with the led or believe half the reviews bout em, stick to hps get a 400 n maybe a bigger fan to help with temps, was meaning to ask about if there was a new season 6 of sons coming out, sweet look forward to it.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 990 if u want but i entered noffink
> emember username is root and the password i sent


where is asks for host do i put the server ip address in there? fucking struggling with it, got signed in easy last time.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I haven't time to read that many books. there are fucking loads in the GOT series and the telly version is different anyway.
> 
> i'm reading three books as it is ffs. but at alike a page a day lol.


i found audiobooks good for when i couldnt read. like when i chop down. i just put an audiobook on and plod on lol

i found they misses a shit load out from the books on the tv show


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where is asks for host do i put the server ip address in there? fucking struggling with it, got signed in easy last time.


yeh put the ip in the box,,before u used cute ftp,, but its only free for 30 days so gotta use zilla



iiKode said:


> Try using vlc media player (free to download)if you are watching it on you're pc, going to have to get .avi or .mp4 file if you are trying to watch it on an xbox though


or this
http://fileforum.betanews.com/sendfile/1080441198/1/1360608302.a35eae2524d9947838d8611f35a3d4bf48106f05/K-Lite_Codec_Pack_975_Mega.exe


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if ya looking to earn a few quid m8 dont bother with the led or believe half the reviews bout em, stick to hps get a 400 n maybe a bigger fan to help with temps, was meaning to ask about if there was a new season 6 of sons coming out, sweet look forward to it.


Yeah am gettin my extractor kit this week with a carbon filter, 2 more weeks and im flowering these babies, i got a few clones too but i didn't use rooting gel so ima just see how it turns out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah am gettin my extractor kit this week with a carbon filter, 2 more weeks and im flowering these babies, i got a few clones too but i didn't use rooting gel so ima just see how it turns out.View attachment 2520610


get sum rhiz.. put tyhem on a week course,, seedlings i mean,, really helps m8,,spec at a young age


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah am gettin my extractor kit this week with a carbon filter, 2 more weeks and im flowering these babies, i got a few clones too but i didn't use rooting gel so ima just see how it turns out.View attachment 2520610


thats a nice lil plant kod you topped it? will get a good few oz out of that under your 250hps what strain is it and what is the seedling? carbon filter is a must! but then keeping up the leccy to make shore ya filter dont go off is a must too, the 26oz i posted the pics off was exo and pyschosis i got 16'' of filters tho 2x 6'' and a 4'' power cut always me biggest fear cause if them filters go down would stink out me block of flats very quick lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

dont get you ice im bad with computers


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> get sum rhiz.. put tyhem on a week course,, seedlings i mean,, really helps m8,,spec at a young age


you mean somthing like this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NITROZYME-100-PURE-ORGANIC-GROWTH-ENHANCER-300ml-/280687629863?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a495627


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Just finished catching up on my spartacus, fuckin great show newuser, you need to give it another try mate. Anyone know what would be better for makin some money off you're harvest? i have a 250 HID was wondering is a SoG or Scog with 2 plants? Wanting to step my game up after this harvest.


het ikid lol cheak my finished journal see what my 250 did,hit my sig


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> dont get you ice im bad with computers


http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/KLite-Mega-Codec-Pack/1080441198/1
install that m8



iiKode said:


> you mean somthing like this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NITROZYME-100-PURE-ORGANIC-GROWTH-ENHANCER-300ml-/280687629863?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a495627


no,this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rhizotonic-root-stimulator-canna-250ml-/111009808112?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19d8b33ef0

even tho ur only growing a 250,, give it sum propper training and the right stimulators ect,, nicelong veg, topp watever,, do it right ul get a nice yeild,, make sure ur not usin a ancient bulb too.. duel spec yeh?

u can only really do 2 under a 250 so start one halfway thru, then least your pulling one every 4-5 weeks,,,,12-12 from seed will do u if that all u got room for or watever,,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats a nice lil plant kod you topped it? will get a good few oz out of that under your 250hps what strain is it and what is the seedling? carbon filter is a must! but then keeping up the leccy to make shore ya filter dont go off is a must too, the 26oz i posted the pics off was exo and pyschosis i got 16'' of filters tho 2x 6'' and a 4'' power cut always me biggest fear cause if them filters go down would stink out me block of flats very quick lol


Yeah mate, topped it twice, had to stunt it and wait for my autoflower to finish (realy not worth the hasstle fucking auto's) but now i got it in a 18l square pot with biobizz allmix, the big one is nirvana's master kush and the little one was a freebie kandy kush, my master kush showed pistols the other day so thats great, but the kk was a reg seed so i'll have to wait and see, im just hoping at least one of these 3 clones i took roots!, ill try an update here let you all see whats goin on, on my half of the country lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/KLite-Mega-Codec-Pack/1080441198/1
> install that m8
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah dual spectrum, got biobizz grow, bloom and topmax, also got H&G topbooster like pk13/14 im hopin that should do it.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

took 16 cuts the other day think they will do better under 250 mh ot a t5,who recommends spraying with cum,lol rhizo i mean


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

the t5 is more than enough for the clones drg ive never sprayed em with nowt but water and even then i dont spray them very often keeping them too wet seems to take longer to root.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah dual spectrum, got biobizz grow, bloom and topmax, also got H&G topbooster like pk13/14 im hopin that should do it.


soil?



drgrowshit said:


> took 16 cuts the other day think they will do better under 250 mh ot a t5,who recommends spraying with cum,lol rhizo i mean


lol 16 cuts under a 250? supposeits a mh so yeh,, it works,, much better than t5,, more lumens but with so many cuts NOT to many.. i red up on spraying them with a weak rhis, maybe wait till established? or spray one see how it does


sorted sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

no you dont want too much light over clones you want them to root not grow.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/KLite-Mega-Codec-Pack/1080441198/1
> install that m8
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if i have an extra tenner this week ill pop round to the hydro shop an get some of that rhiz cheers for the advice mate.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah soil. the biobizz allmix


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no you dont want too much light over clones you want them to root not grow.


yeah i got em under the master kush, the 18l pot pretty much shades em all but its still cosy down there with the ballast haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah soil. the biobizz allmix


you dont need rhiztonic a coco nute in bio-bizz soil.

im off but a word of advice kode your plants look nice enough u seem to be doing ok, isnt always a good thing asking too many questions too many ways to skin a cat blah blah is best to read read read and do your own thing make your own mistakes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

i hate having ballasts in my grow room,, i maye put themin a wall acavaty over the top of a upwards blowing fan,, fucking things,, my 250 is way nosier than the 600 mind,.heats a bitch

yeh u dont needrhis in soil,,, i assumed u was coco,,  sambos the man for soil,,he'll point u rite,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you dont need rhiztonic a coco nute in bio-bizz soil.
> 
> im off but a word of advice kode your plants look nice enough u seem to be doing ok, isnt always a good thing asking too many questions too many ways to skin a cat blah blah is best to read read read and do your own thing make your own mistakes.


Yeah man, thats mostly what i have been doin, this is probably the first post iv posted on more than once lmao.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hate having ballasts in my grow room,, i maye put themin a wall acavaty over the top of a upwards blowing fan,, fucking things,, my 250 is way nosier than the 600 mind,.heats a bitch
> 
> yeh u dont needrhis in soil,,, i assumed u was coco,,  sambos the man for soil,,he'll point u rite,


sambos the newuser guy right?, my ballast is pretty quiet, mine you my fan is prolly drownin out the sound of it cuz i swear i hear it at night when lights go off, but by the time i get into my tent its gone, like chasin a fuckin mouse cuz i thought my lamp was faulty the first few nights i had it runnin.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no you dont want too much light over clones you want them to root not grow.


well thats what i thoughtsambo?????thats why i ask...........no diss ice know what your like lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2013)

The rhiz, cannazym, pk13/14 an the boost you can use in all mediums sambo it's only the a&b they make for certain mediums mate.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks ice your the guru not the weed one like lol joke,you know your shit,going to watch o dark 30 see that tallaban fucked get blastedd in the puss,if it was him..................cheers again ice,rep if i could!


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 11, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The rhiz, cannazym, pk13/14 an the boost you can use in all mediums sambo it's only the a&b they make for certain mediums mate.



still no need for it to be used in bio-bizz soil with seedlings never had a prob not using it with bio-bizz and used that for years geezer, plus kode was saying hes strugglin to pay for leccy he dont need to pay out for a nute he dont really need.

oh and whos this newuserlol CUNT! lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

i HEARD HE TEAMED UP WITH GAZTOTH AND TOOK OVER THE DRUG TRADE DOWN SOUTH EAST OF WEST NORTHVILL,LOL


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

you can still use rizo when the lights are out for foliar feeding,no....?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sorted sambo?


no m8 still carnt fucking do it! that cuteftp fing was loads easier.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone here ever bought weed thats not called "cheese" or "kush mate" thats all im getting when i ask people what they have lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2013)

or a 1/8th of a ounce that no longer weighs 3.5g but 1.6 lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or a 1/8th of a ounce that no longer weighs 3.5g but 1.6 lol


lol, i know too many of them, i got told the first time i bought some decent cheese, i only sell in 2.2 for 25, so i was like ok thats decent for the smell of this, then the last 2 times i bought from him he is giving me 1.4 or summit stupid an when i called him on it he said he4 dropped his weights but not pricesLOL, i heard of dropping prices but damn more precious than silver by the gram ffs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 11, 2013)

A guy just told me he had some nice ak, I went for a wee look.....he showed me a 25 bag, 1.5g, felt a bit damp, not trimmed very well and in the bag I pulled out a fan leave that was about an inch long and had shrivelled up and turned brown lmao. Think ill put the prices up this run lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL, what/how do you guys smoke right now, iv been into the joints since i started,(when i mean joint i mean half a lamber an butler in the joint) but am looking to stop smoking the cigs (7.45 a pack gtfo thanks) thinkin bout just gettin a water bong an a pipe.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A guy just told me he had some nice ak, I went for a wee look.....he showed me a 25 bag, 1.5g, felt a bit damp, not trimmed very well and in the bag I pulled out a fan leave that was about an inch long and had shrivelled up and turned brown lmao. Think ill put the prices up this run lol


theres weed around here that is fuckin horrible, you couldn't find any trichs on this shit to csave yer life, pretty sure its been through the hash screen like 7 times over lmao, no smell and a bit damp can't beileve tthese people selling shit like that, i mean take some pride in it its a joke.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

anyone got a flat not in use or accepys dss lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> theres weed around here that is fuckin horrible, you couldn't find any trichs on this shit to csave yer life, pretty sure its been through the hash screen like 7 times over lmao, no smell and a bit damp can't beileve tthese people selling shit like that, i mean take some pride in it its a joke.


There was trichs on this stuff just not dry and badly trimmed, my stuff blows it outta the water for the same price too ffs


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

1.4 for 20 notes is the standard now, in ayrshire and glasgow....not quite happend in my home town but it will be by the end of the year....dealers get 20 bags out of an oz. most payin 250 an oz right now.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

i better put my prices up from£200 then aye!!!!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 1.4 for 20 notes is the standard now, in ayrshire and glasgow....not quite happend in my home town but it will be by the end of the year....dealers get 20 bags out of an oz. most payin 250 an oz right now.


no bad for an oz it cost like 350 up north, never bought a whole oz up here mysel, but from what i have heard people selling an oz at 25g spot on, Its all fuckin kids sellin shit now, an they legit think an oz is spot on 25g lmao.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> There was trichs on this stuff just not dry and badly trimmed, my stuff blows it outta the water for the same price too ffs


yeah man, i just finished smokin the last of my auto i had goin, was a better smoke than the people doin gram deals for 20 quid lmao.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or a 1/8th of a ounce that no longer weighs 3.5g but 1.6 lol


yeh and woobetide asking for a teenth and wen they say a eighth u ask what it ways they sy 1.6 and you say well its a teenth then,, shit round my way they say cheese is berries, no fucking clue IMO



dura72 said:


> 1.4 for 20 notes is the standard now, in ayrshire and glasgow....not quite happend in my home town but it will be by the end of the year....dealers get 20 bags out of an oz. most payin 250 an oz right now.



same ere m8,, fucking sacadalouse, again,, i blame teh pakis.

KODE. i got sum rhiz if u wanna save a buck, wont be able to send till monday tho,, but the offers ther, i finished with it for this grow.

ftp://ftp.globalscape.com/pub/cuteftp/cuteftp.exe
sambo,, just thought,, u got cut off and you have new laptop,, so u will have new ip and new mac address,,, donwload cute mate,, wel go thru zilla,,,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no bad for an oz it cost like 350 up north, never bought a whole oz up here mysel, but from what i have heard people selling an oz at 25g spot on, Its all fuckin kids sellin shit now, an they legit think an oz is spot on 25g lmao.


I remember when i wus up in glasgow, some of my mates got me a q of pretty shit hot grass for 60 quid, prolly the cheapest ill ever see at that quality.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I remember when i wus up in glasgow, some of my mates got me a q of pretty shit hot grass for 60 quid, prolly the cheapest ill ever see at that quality.


you dunno wat quality is till u smoked my shit mate,,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

> *KODE. i got sum rhiz if u wanna save a buck, wont be able to send till monday tho,, but the offers ther, i finished with it for this grow.*


 yeah mate that would be bang on if you could do that, i finally figured out how to use this site after being a member for a year lmao.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you dunno wat quality is till u smoked my shit mate,,


yeah mate id happily do that fer ye, free of charge ill test all you're strains? make sure there not too strong aye?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate id happily do that fer ye, free of charge ill test all you're strains? make sure there not too strong aye?


ye lol,, cant be to carefull hahahaha

yeh umm get me a address to send this to and il get it in post for monday,, wikid for root growth pal,,

just checked me girls day 2 -12-12 lol why are they not budding yet LLL


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ye lol,, cant be to carefull hahahaha
> 
> yeh umm get me a address to send this to and il get it in post for monday,, wikid for root growth pal,,
> 
> just checked me girls day 2 -12-12 lol why are they not budding yet LLL


cheers mate, do i Just pm you? No offense but id not be too happy if the feds showed up anyone vouch fer ice?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ye lol,, cant be to carefull hahahaha
> 
> yeh umm get me a address to send this to and il get it in post for monday,, wikid for root growth pal,,
> 
> just checked me girls day 2 -12-12 lol why are they not budding yet LLL


yep thats me mate got that sent in message to you're account pal


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

we all vouch for him mate....cant type worth a fuck but trustworthy in an untrustworthy kinda way if ya know what i mean.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

dura72 said:


> we all vouch for him mate....cant type worth a fuck but trustworthy in an untrustworthy kinda way if ya know what i mean.


taa mate,do you not get mad cheap prices down where you live, when i stayed in glasgow, every week i'd buy a 50 sack an that was aroun 6g, an that was only 2 year ago, some guy near the centre used to meet me he was sound always givin bits an bobs away for testers an bang on time, unlike now waitin for an hour for somone to show up lmao.
an what did that dirty wee grass do in your sig?


----------



## TicKle (Feb 11, 2013)

ice is as good as they come m8...top lad, bit hard to follow on ere at times, but in the flesh, he's sound....be no problems


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2013)

Get some fuckin ham in........lol

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=8SyRYPqkgKA&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8SyRYPqkgKA&feature=youtu.be&gl=GB


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Fuck me up north seems rediclous prices . Awnser me this if you go independent and move away from Britain will you have boarders and shit ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i dunno how but there's no fuckin way anyone sells ganj in newcastle for anywhere near those prices. 240 i've heard at the outside.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> taa mate,do you not get mad cheap prices down where you live, when i stayed in glasgow, every week i'd buy a 50 sack an that was aroun 6g, an that was only 2 year ago, some guy near the centre used to meet me he was sound always givin bits an bobs away for testers an bang on time, unlike now waitin for an hour for somone to show up lmao.


usually about 2 ton an oz, 2 g for a score but like i said the prices are headin up and the weight is headin down, and theres sum real shit on sale, leaves and sticks and low on trichs......nice rhyme.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

cheers guys, this is a cozy little thread you've all dug yourselves in lmao, here to stay! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

police's itself  they tried moderating it hahaha went well.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know alot of dealers here but most of the prices match up, that iv heard of. Everyone has been gettin cheese an sellin it 350 an oz, then splitting it up to 1.4 bags.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> police's itself  they tried moderating it hahaha went well.


yeah, they need to gtfo an deal with some violent crimes or summit, most police you see round here are driving cuz its pretty cold, even if you were havin a spliff they'd prolly just keep drivin.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> police's itself  they tried moderating it hahaha went well.



lol aye that was fuckin funny.....the yanks got the biggest verbal kicking ive ever seen handed out, we all went fuckin bananas and the boss man just told the mods to leave us in peace. we just sort our own shit out, the yanks dont know how to handle us, this is the most racist and sexist part of rollitup but no one comes near us to complain......think the yanks understand now how a fuckin mickey mouse little island had the biggest empire the world has ever known....coz were aggressive and clever and dont take shit. it was very funny being part of that,lol.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Fuck me up north seems rediclous prices . Awnser me this if you go independent and move away from Britain will you have boarders and shit ?



not sure but unlikely. it'll be the same relationship as the uk has with ireland i suspect. tbh i want out of the union, im british and scottish but we NEVER EVER EVER vote tory in scotland and in my lifetime alone weve had almost 20 years of tory rule, and the wealth of the entire nation all seems to end up in the south east, fuck that, ahm not payin sum middle class public school pricks to run my country and line there own fuckin pockets and then have the sheer arogance to tell us we have to tighten our belts coz there fuckin mates in the banking system blew all the dough on bad gambles with our money, ye can fuck right off with that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

give ova man it's you sweaty socks that are all the bother as far as i can tell.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

shame i missed it, am allways up for a keyboard battle on the yanks. "red team gogogogo!"
cleaned up the lower part of my plant don't know if this is lollipopping but tried my best.



The stem split trying early lst, needless to say i didn't get what i wanted. But its healed up now an lookin good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

think that's called mainlining iikode. there's a how to thread about it.


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give ova man it's you sweaty socks that are all the bother as far as i can tell.



we'd be quite happy to have you geordie lads join us if you want, coz if we get independence then u can bet yer last quid that it'll be you lot that get fucked over even worse. According to the most recent figures, _Scotland contributed_ 9.6 per cent of _Britain's tax_ take and accounted for 9.3 per cent of public spending.....weve always paid more in than taken out and the oil is scotlands not englands.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

dura72 said:


> not sure but unlikely. it'll be the same relationship as the uk has with ireland i suspect. tbh i want out of the union, im british and scottish but we NEVER EVER EVER vote tory in scotland and in my lifetime alone weve had almost 20 years of tory rule, and the wealth of the entire nation all seems to end up in the south east, fuck that, ahm not payin sum middle class public school pricks to run my country and line there own fuckin pockets and then have the sheer arogance to tell us we have to tighten our belts coz there fuckin mates in the banking system blew all the dough on bad gambles with our money, ye can fuck right off with that.


I agree with that, I hope scotland becomes its own one day, we should do alright, i read somthing a while ago about the taxes going outa scotland are higher than taxes even going into scotland so, Not exactly fair, esspecially with david cameron i fucking hate his face so much its unreal, dunno just realy would love to punch that baby face right aff him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

dura72 said:


> we'd be quite happy to have you geordie lads join us if you want, coz if we get independence then u can bet yer last quid that it'll be you lot that get fucked over even worse. According to the most recent figures, _Scotland contributed_ 9.6 per cent of _Britain's tax_ take and accounted for 9.3 per cent of public spending.....weve always paid more in than taken out and the oil is scotlands not englands.


ahm just pullin ya chain man. i reckon you're shooting yourselves in the foot if you go independent. not enough oil to keep you going long. then your down to whisky and tourism. and you lot don't like fucking foreigners ahah 

toon have always been fucked over by gov same as your lot man. thatcher onwards really.


----------



## ak90 (Feb 11, 2013)

Im looking to grow some funky punky ass weed for my next batch. Ive been looking at purple haze simply cos the bud looks amazing and its rarely seen in my area.. I was jusy wondering if its really what its cracked up to be. Or is they other strains which look just as... Lets say beautiful but with better yield sizes or a better smoke. Cheers... Your buddy AK


----------



## iiKode (Feb 11, 2013)

right lads, im off gotta hid the sack


----------



## dura72 (Feb 11, 2013)

aye fuck it ahm off too. got 3 lectures and a tutorial tomorrow and finish just in time for glasgows rush hour starting.....fuckin chaos.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

dura72 said:


> we'd be quite happy to have you geordie lads join us if you want, coz if we get independence then u can bet yer last quid that it'll be you lot that get fucked over even worse. According to the most recent figures, _Scotland contributed_ 9.6 per cent of _Britain's tax_ take and accounted for 9.3 per cent of public spending.....weve always paid more in than taken out and the oil is scotlands not englands.



what recent figures are them then? what a load of tosh and you know it, go alone, go bankrupt, i have lots of family in glasgow, they all think same tbh...
we both need each other, why cant we just get along, tories or not, you try the alternative and i'm sure you'd be back within 5 years tail between legs n all.

man i know tryna go toe to toe with dura in this thread is kinda stupid.....but bollax is bollax...and scotland being better off outside the UK, well, that's bollox.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

can understand why they'd want to leave tho, centuries of injustice, raping an pillaging. jocks just love the english.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah, we all seen braveheart, still tho....my dad's a scot, so i aint just being an 'english cock' i have been able to see both sides of the coin, and hate us or not, common sense WILL keep scotland as part of the UK, anyone saying different is just bitter, but again, i can understand why.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Whatever Westminster say, Scotland should have had independence when oil was found. There was a referendum back then and people voted yes (just not a big enough majority/or turn out for the Government to accept it. But I am sure at the time they didn't want to give up the oil so no independance. And now the Govt are saying that if Scotland go independant that they have to apply to get back in all the EU, UN, blah blah, whereas it wouldn't be the case if Ireland or Wales went independant. SO basically even at this monent Scotland is not even equal to the other countires in the UK. I think it would be hard for Scotland, but I think they could do it in the Long Run. There's the issue, could people survive until the Long Run came around. As a Graduate of Economics I trully believe Smallism can work.

And I guess if you say, Tosh, and Bollax enough, then that's a good enough argument, lol.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

Some people just dont know a good thing when they got it, NHS may be shit, benefit system corrupt and fucked up, cannabis laws outdated etc, but fuk, i am still proud to be BRITISH!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

scots much like the northerners, will endure. they have and probably will again.

can't believe the irony of telling scotland they'd have to re apply for the EU hahah what a fucking joke. half the uk would leave at the drop of a euro.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Whatever Westminster say, Scotland should have had independence when oil was found. There was a referendum back then and people voted yes (just not a big enough majority/or turn out for the Government to accept it. But I am sure at the time they didn't want to give up the oil so no independance. And now the Govt are saying that if Scotland go independant that they have to apply to get back in all the EU, UN, blah blah, whereas it wouldn't be the case if Ireland or Wales went independant. SO basically even at this monent Scotland is not even equal to the other countires in the UK. I think it would be hard for Scotland, but I think they could do it in the Long Run. There's the issue, could people survive until the Long Run came around. As a Graduate of Economics I trully believe Smallism can work.
> 
> And I guess if you say, Tosh, and Bollax enough, then that's a good enough argument, lol.


just lol......

dude, for me, go independant, saves me having to read BOLLAX like 'we'd be better off alone' and oil this and that, what a load of TOSH.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

There are a lot of Scottish people who are also proud to be British, I have a British passport and will always support any team or group of individuals from the UK above anyone else. But that doesn't mean that our countries would not necessarily get on better with seperate financial systems. Everyone goes on about how good it has been, yet everyone is always complaining. And a shit NHS, shit Benefit system, and corrupt Politicians. These are supposed to be the fukkin cornerstones of what makes Britian Britian. Whatever happens, something needs to change.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

see, even in independance we have all you peeps in mind!



TicKle said:


> just lol......
> 
> dude, for me, go independant, saves me having to read BOLLAX like 'we'd be better off alone' and oil this and that, what a load of TOSH.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

like i said, i got 'scottish blood' may be england born and raised, but dad is 100% scottish, yeah summat's goota change, but dont think seperating from uk would mean non corrupt Politicians, they all piss in the same pot, and are pretty much all gunna screw us equally....


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

For sure, corrupt politicians are unchangable. I think in the future there has got to be a way of utilising technology so we can basically get rid of politicians, and everyone can vote with their bloody smart phones (i.e 100% turn out, instead of 40%), ffs, people spend enough time on their phones so not like they'll be put out.....


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 12, 2013)

To be onest with you yea the Nhs is shit and the benefits are shit and what not but I sure am great full we got it most of the people wouldn't know what the fuck hit them without benefits and nhs people just see 1 thing of everything and that's the BAD people forget about the millions of people that get seen every single day for FREE get medications for FREE and I know people will say yea but we pay taxes and that yea ok we do and I pay tax like there's no tomorrow . I'm stoping there because I fucking hate politics and what ever way you look at it there is no awnser .


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

alright boys, found some pics of my auto a few weeks before i chopped it. it was freebie, alright smoke had a citris smell to it.

auto NL


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> To be onest with you yea the Nhs is shit and the benefits are shit and what not but I sure am great full we got it most of the people wouldn't know what the fuck hit them without benefits and nhs people just see 1 thing of everything and that's the BAD people forget about the millions of people that get seen every single day for FREE get medications for FREE and I know people will say yea but we pay taxes and that yea ok we do and I pay tax like there's no tomorrow . I'm stoping there because I fucking hate politics and what ever way you look at it there is no awnser .


Still better than america paying a grand a month for health insurance fuck that i dont understand how they workt that shit out.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> LOL, what/how do you guys smoke right now, iv been into the joints since i started,(when i mean joint i mean half a lamber an butler in the joint) but am looking to stop smoking the cigs (7.45 a pack gtfo thanks) thinkin bout just gettin a water bong an a pipe.


im the same mate. smoking the bacco is killing my chest. im getting a vape by the time my crop comes down. im hoping that i can stop the bacco aslong as i can still get stoned


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

> * i blame teh pakis.*


 who doesn't lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im the same mate. smoking the bacco is killing my chest. im getting a vape by the time my crop comes down. im hoping that i can stop the bacco aslong as i can still get stoned


Yeah, im only 18 wanna stop the baccy, i can feel it in my chest slowley killin me, hopefully by the time this crop is over i can stop. I was lookin into the fake baccy for my joints but its not worth it, might just be packin the blunts instead of fake tobacco costing near the same as a pack in a shop haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2013)

thought you was alot older than that kode, just the way ur post read didnt think u was so young watch yaself in here dura likes em young n male lmao most of us in here are old fuckers especially D that oldgit aint far from state pension lol

just downloaded the walking dead game pretty cool game actually quite impressed.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah, im only 18 wanna stop the baccy, i can feel it in my chest slowley killin me, hopefully by the time this crop is over i can stop. I was lookin into the fake baccy for my joints but its not worth it, might just be packin the blunts instead of fake tobacco costing near the same as a pack in a shop haha


im 32 mate and i had a blood clot on the lung 9 years ago. i put that down to me having pnumonia and not moving from bed in 2 weeks at the time but smoking didnt help lol


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Just back from my zimmer training sesh, lol.

kode, if you are worried about baccy just give it up. The thing you need to remember though when you smoke pure joints, is not to smoke em like a baccy joint. Regardless of what peeps say about baccy, you are smoking unfiltered shit!! You think it's bad they put horse meat in lasagne, don't even begin to imagine what additional shit goes into fags. I met a guy in Singapore who worked in a large cig manufacturing facility, and he was a senior manager. They were down on baccy for their run so they basically just put a ton of cardboard boxes into the mix.....doesn't bare thinking about. Roll pure joints, take a few tokes, put it down. Come back to it in 15 mins, a few more tokes....put it down. A joint will last you a lot longer than a baccy joint. Plus you won't be getting effected by heavy nicotine rushes!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuk me the threads talking about somthing seriois.... sheez


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

We'll give you a shout when we have stopped IC3, then you can come back and get involved, lol.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Just back from my zimmer training sesh, lol.
> 
> kode, if you are worried about baccy just give it up. The thing you need to remember though when you smoke pure joints, is not to smoke em like a baccy joint. Regardless of what peeps say about baccy, you are smoking unfiltered shit!! You think it's bad they put horse meat in lasagne, don't even begin to imagine what additional shit goes into fags. I met a guy in Singapore who worked in a large cig manufacturing facility, and he was a senior manager. They were down on baccy for their run so they basically just put a ton of cardboard boxes into the mix.....doesn't bare thinking about. Roll pure joints, take a few tokes, put it down. Come back to it in 15 mins, a few more tokes....put it down. A joint will last you a lot longer than a baccy joint. Plus you won't be getting effected by heavy nicotine rushes!


Yeah man, going to get a wee bong tomorrow hopefully when am in the town so i wont be smokin joints anymore unless its all weed yaknw


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thought you was alot older than that kode, just the way ur post read didnt think u was so young watch yaself in here dura likes em young n male lmao most of us in here are old fuckers especially D that oldgit aint far from state pension lol
> 
> just downloaded the walking dead game pretty cool game actually quite impressed.


Am armed with trimmins and stems so he better back off haha, yeah am a young buck, but i just love interacting with me plants, an a few year ago when i started smokin all i smoked was soapbar, then just decided to grow myself with mothers permission ofcourse.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

DST said:


> We'll give you a shout when we have stopped IC3, then you can come back and get involved, lol.


cool,, i will log off till i get the word.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2013)

when u get ya bong kode try get a cheap ice-bong if poss, fucking lovely they are m8 you filled the chamber with ice and the smoke runs over it hits ya mouth super cold really nice, if the ice bongs are abit expensiv can still do the same thing with a normal bong aslong as the chamber is big enough.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 12, 2013)

Kode get yourself a vaporiser mate expensive but worth it Ill be getting one if Celtic and Man U win let me tell you lmao . And for anybody who bets Man U and Celtic to win 26-1 worth a Tenner in anybody's book . If you can't afford a vap kode , pipe , bong , ice bong for extra smoothness . Fucking hate bacco myself .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 12, 2013)

Sambo took the words straight out off my keyboard the cunt lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when u get ya bong kode try get a cheap ice-bong if poss, fucking lovely they are m8 you filled the chamber with ice and the smoke runs over it hits ya mouth super cold really nice, if the ice bongs are abit expensiv can still do the same thing with a normal bong aslong as the chamber is big enough.


Yeah mate, av had a few bongs before but never used em more than once, the market round here has a few head shops ima have a look tomorrow, the last bong i had was 3 foot plastic green thing, it was cool an all just need a g to pack that thing haha, but yeah iv heard of the ice bongs, ill have a wee looksy an take a pic of what i get tomorrow, has to be cheap since me new extractor kit is bein payed for tomorrow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

fuk buying em,, make one, it aint hard


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2013)

im 31 in a few months and admittedly bit shamefull but i still like a bucketbong aint much that hits as hard as bucket can make small bits of weed last a while too.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 12, 2013)

bongs all the way, also wanna cut out the baccy, easier said then done get on everyonedoesit.com kode.
this one was like 40 sovs they go cheaper aswell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> bongs all the way, also wanna cut out the baccy, easier said then done get on everyonedoesit.com kode.
> this one was like 40 sovs they go cheaper aswell


lol nice bud,, noticed u gfot itunes up
try this http://itools.hk/cms/webpage30.htm


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> bongs all the way, also wanna cut out the baccy, easier said then done get on everyonedoesit.com kode.
> this one was like 40 sovs they go cheaper aswell


yeah, man the market round here sells some pretty cheap bongs and stuff, prolly just gonna get one thats like a tenner or summit, havn't been there for a while so ill have to have a look.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk buying em,, make one, it aint hard


av had a few buckets an rockets, but am jus gonna get one that will do me ya know.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol nice bud,, noticed u gfot itunes up
> try this http://itools.hk/cms/webpage30.htm


was a while ago that piccy pal,
am using spotify now i think its buzzing. listen to and save whatever you want , no download required stick it all in a playlist and can listen to it whenever as long as ur connected to the net.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> was a while ago that piccy pal,
> am using spotify now i think its buzzing. listen to and save whatever you want , no download required stick it all in a playlist and can listen to it whenever as long as ur connected to the net.


 seems cool,, we got it on ours but dont use it,, that itools is great for adding shit to the pod/phone, very conveniant,

i thin people are getting the emssage about apple now,, over priced rubbish, androids way better now,,


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> seems cool,, we got it on ours but dont use it,, that itools is great for adding shit to the pod/phone, very conveniant,
> 
> i thin people are getting the emssage about apple now,, over priced rubbish, androids way better now,,


only thing from apple i'v ever owned is itunes lol
pc is custom from overclockers and the phone is galaxy ace smart phone, need a new phone tho wouldnt mind that galaxy s3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> only thing from apple i'v ever owned is itunes lol
> pc is custom from overclockers and the phone is galaxy ace smart phone, need a new phone tho wouldnt mind that galaxy s3


 id wait mate i think march is the date for the s4,,
i like my s2 fuking great phone,, s4 menna have a 15mp camera!! FUK APPLE


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

Just lst'd again, tied it down a bit harder this time cuz i didn't want to split the stem again, so i had to gradually lst kinda



Don't have a mobile yet so i can't join that convo haha


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 12, 2013)

never tried any lst training before but looks like you got it covered mate. when you switching to flower?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> never tried any lst training before but looks like you got it covered mate. when you switching to flower?


13 days today and i will flip 12/12, just giving the seedling a chance instead of going to 12/12 now, an i need my carbon filter which will be ordered tomorrow.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2013)

im feking starving and watching man v food aint helping lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im feking starving and watching man v food aint helping lol


If you havn't already i highly recommend watching underbelly, its one of the best shows i'v ever seen forgot to add that before when we were talking bout the best shows. Get a few toasties in ya you'l be fine...> ham +cheese+bacon


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 12, 2013)

get another j in ya sambo,then food it will taste better lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

ive just had to order another timer. fucking thing was out by 2 hours yesterday and the same thing happened a week or so ago

heres my dinachem yesterday. 4 weeks in, they still look a bit behind tho


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Just lst'd again, tied it down a bit harder this time cuz i didn't want to split the stem again, so i had to gradually lst kinda
> 
> View attachment 2521993
> 
> Don't have a mobile yet so i can't join that convo haha


i have done same thing with my GK x Exodus, think they call it manifold mainlining or summat, exept i have not bothered 'lolly-popping' and have let all the legs come up in middle, loads of 3-4 inch shoots filling the space where you can only see stem on yours :/ i reckon quite a bit of bud is gathering there too....


----------



## TicKle (Feb 12, 2013)

C'mon the Bhoys!!!!!!!

2-0 celtic!

<font size="7"><font color="#00ff00">[video=youtube;wll77Z59-J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wll77Z59-J8[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

Couple of pics lads, just goina feed em and then ill take a few with lights out, 4 weeks yesterday. Yours look around the same as mine mrt


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

Here we go, fed them 160l of water, 1200ml of bloom and 200ml of pk boost, no ph'ing or fuck all and that's them for about another week...fuck this growin malarchys easy lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i have done same thing with my GK x Exodus, think they call it manifold mainlining or summat, exept i have not bothered 'lolly-popping' and have let all the legs come up in middle, loads of 3-4 inch shoots filling the space where you can only see stem on yours :/ i reckon quite a bit of bud is gathering there too....


yeah man, i trimmed it all up because when the tops start growing normally again, the fanleaves block out light to the middle of the plant an thats no good Didn't want popcorn buds like what happened with me autoflower, only the top part was done the rest was fluffy shyte, but it was under cfl lights for most of its life,an only had 2 weeks under the HID i think.

Everyone cross you're fingers an hope my little one is a female, would hate to turn me tent into a sausage fest hahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Couple of pics lads, just goina feed em and then ill take a few with lights out, 4 weeks yesterday. Yours look around the same as mine mrt
> 
> View attachment 2522187View attachment 2522188


yeah mate they look close. i might just give them ripen in 2 weeks and chop them down at 8


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah mate they look close. i might just give them ripen in 2 weeks and chop them down at 8


Goina go ten weeks I think with mine but that could change, probly give them some ripen too so maybe 9 weeks with that, well see how they look


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 12, 2013)

mrt and mg lookin good lads, looks like were all round the same time........heres my lot day 26


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah lookin good pukka, seen them in ur journal earlier m8, the pe and exo are looking well good, especially the pe. Mine are all psychosis this time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 12, 2013)

The PE is tiny tho mate not even 18" lol so looks bigger then it is, the little fucker is bang under the mh....fuck id love all that psycho you lucky twat lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> The PE is tiny tho mate not even 18" lol so looks bigger then it is, the little fucker is bang under the mh....fuck id love all that psycho you lucky twat lol


Lol, all my shits 50/50 m8 so only half mine. Was thinking of tryin the pe, next time in goina run a few different ones but dunno what yet, have to see what I can get my hands on


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

looking good too pukka mate. i can feel a race coming on lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> looking good too pukka mate. i can feel a race coming on lol


Lol, u two can race away mrt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

wich is the PE pukk>? my pe the leaves are HUGE like wide as fek! like really wide, like surfboards, cant tell which it is from your pics, even tho i grew it out meself last run?

pyshco look the same to anyone tho,, those almost blade like leaves,

just checked mine, fuk ther ggunna be big,, ima have fun getting these out the room at the chop,, or let alone the chop,, ima have fun watering em,, im thinking watering can with hose on the end may be needed

im on day 2 flower, pfffffff ages to go but least im not veggin no more, 5/6 weeks indeed


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

Think pe is the last one??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Think pe is the last one??


yh looking again i can see so,, early flower heavy colour,, finished in 6 weeks 5 days for me, cushty,, but mine looks nowt like that, much lighter in colour and much wider leaves, il give it a few weeks flowering and see whats what,, hell as long as ther femailes idc,, ther fems so should feeking be,,

my cali mist are doing spankingly good also, guna strip the bottom of it soon,, how long did u say i SHOULD have done the others? after a wek flower?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2013)

@ic3. Don't think I seen a pic of urs lately m8, better watch them psycho, mine stretched a bit more than I hoped, had the lights close but can't get close to all of them

yeah m8, I think u should do it between a week to two weeks flowering imo


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, u two can race away mrt


ill chop mine down tonight, i win lmao. im getting the itchy fingers again. i might leave the dinachem go to 9 and just chop the 2 amnesia i got on the otherside down at 8. its doing my head in now i think their fucking up the 2 smaller plants i got sharing the wilma with them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> its doing my head in now i think their fucking up the 2 smaller plants i got sharing the wilma with them


its amazing what subliminally u will get into your head to make u pull early,,, wait the extra week or 2 mate, stop trying to convince yourself ther fucking this or the other, THER FINE!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright lads, been browsing seaofseeds, lookin at the cheeses and critical kush from barneys farm an big buddah, anyone tried the barneys critical kush? been hearing about these critical strains yielding heavy anyone know bout this?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Alright lads, been browsing seaofseeds, lookin at the cheeses and critical kush from barneys farm an big buddah, anyone tried the barneys critical kush? been hearing about these critical strains yielding heavy anyone know bout this?


stick to a GOOD seedbank and ul be fine,,


----------



## cues (Feb 12, 2013)

I ran the Violator kush for a while and it was fine (although the beans were bloody expensive. I think I paid £42 for 5 fems).
2 distinct phenos but all 5 fem seeds came out girls and cloned EASY. I normally get around 75% success but I did 8 vk clones over a period of time and got 100%.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> stick to a GOOD seedbank and ul be fine,,


So thats like barneys farm, big buddah, the master kush i got right now was from nirvana> For me next grow im wantin to get some kinda cheese an some critical kush or summit in a scrog or just some heavy lst.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 12, 2013)

Hows things lads ? Shit game celtic were all over the fuckers . Got this plant in the tent i fucking hope its a girl it shot up from the start and i mean shot up which is tell tale sign of a male but looking at it still cant tell if its a male or not been over 6 weeks from seed easy . i can see 2 small sacks but they are soo small and ive seen sack like it move on to leafs know when new leaf growth just begins you guys must know what the fuck im talking about lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 12, 2013)

Right lads suspected male any thoughts ? Thanks . The group shot you can see the diffrence back left and back right were planted same time .


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2013)

Just coz of the size difference im gonna go with it being a male


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2013)

Enough of the grow talk! This is the uk thread after 9pm I just won't fucking av it! Lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

right am watchin this gangland on youtube, its pretty good just watched the one about the crips, fuckinel its savage what these americans do aye.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> right am watchin this gangland on youtube, its pretty good just watched the one about the crips, fuckinel its savage what these americans do aye.


Gangland is alrite kode I seen most of em, agreed its fucking crazy over there but that amount of guns on the streets what do they expect???

I like them yanky prison docs, shit tho don't fuck about wit there prisons lol and then wonder why there's so much violence inside them silly yank cunts!!!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 12, 2013)

And celtic just got shagged by the italians....the most famous celtic pub in glasgow shut a few days ago and the fuckin pope resigns....hahahahahahahahahahahahah....hopeless, soapless and popeless!!!!!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

dura72 said:


> And celtic just got shagged by the italians....the most famous celtic pub in glasgow shut a few days ago and the fuckin pope resigns....hahahahahahahahahahahahah....hopeless, soapless and popeless!!!!!


hahahahaha how do you southerners come up with this...


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Gangland is alrite kode I seen most of em, agreed its fucking crazy over there but that amount of guns on the streets what do they expect???
> 
> I like them yanky prison docs, shit tho don't fuck about wit there prisons lol and then wonder why there's so much violence inside them silly yank cunts!!!


Yeah im into those kinda documentaries too, just can't stop watching stuff about ufo, aliens, an all that physics shyte haha


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 12, 2013)

1 decent response fuck me I'm in the wrong thread I think lolol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 12, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> 1 decent response fuck me I'm in the wrong thread I think lolol


in the first pic, it looks like pistols forming so looks like a girl.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Bit early to tell, but like Saer said, with it's legs it could quite well be a male.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

bird all the way if you ask me. in time you'll come to know the difference from the very second you see a tiny ball rather than a little pointed preflower


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers lads I hope to fuck it is a girl .


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

id say female with those hairs. ive had fems stretch like that, it was a low producer but still gave me just under the average per plant. mine was in the corner too, perhaps they dont get enough light in the corners?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2013)

That hasn't long been in the corner mrtaybe a week she was sharing a 600w mh with 2 others but currently have 10 under there now only for another week probably and then put them all under 2x 600 watt the number will drop depending on how many males are there soo I'm not too worried about number at the moment


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> That hasn't long been in the corner mrtaybe a week she was sharing a 600w mh with 2 others but currently have 10 under there now only for another week probably and then put them all under 2x 600 watt the number will drop depending on how many males are there soo I'm not too worried about number at the moment


thats the corner ruled out then lol. i usually get a stretchy one, a short one and a few inbetween in each pack tho. i might get into revegging and keep the short phenos i come across beacuse im losing height with these wilmas


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Engineers Dream


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

tasty D. how many weeks is that man?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

morning bitches!,,well afternoon, but anyways hows all?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning bitches!,,well afternoon, but anyways hows all?


gettin frosty out my way, nothing on DST's beutys !! bout 4 weeks of flower left could be longer, hows yrs getting on ic3?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

going to fill out nicely that 2timer.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going to fill out nicely that 2timer.


waiting patiently for the plump and some more hairs to change. got too used to growing the auto flowers recently and forgot how slow the proper photo period strains take


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> waiting patiently for the plump and some more hairs to change. got too used to growing the auto flowers recently and forgot how slow the proper photo period strains take


mine are doing fine, perfect green and lush, cant do any pics rite now since ther in dark for the day, il do sum tonight after 7pm. but im only on day 4 flower so dont exepct nowt but inch long preflowers and hug fucking leaves


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 13, 2013)

Cunting snowing again ! , starting to pull 1 or 2 tonight, into week 9 now. the blue widow is first to get it. will post pics tonight ,my first grow in coco , but not looking three bad. the world of seeds mazar kush, is looking like some long thick tasty poo !me thinks another week or so on that though.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cunting snowing again ! , starting to pull 1 or 2 tonight, into week 9 now. the blue widow is first to get it. will post pics tonight ,my first grow in coco , but not looking three bad. the world of seeds mazar kush, is looking like some long thick tasty poo !me thinks another week or so on that though.


i nearly tried the mazar auto strain, how's that one doing? look forward to yr pics


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 13, 2013)

@the2, its looking good , big fat 3ft lollypop ! fat ,juicy & white !, also got a world of seeds afghan kush x white widow in there, its just a mass of crystals ,but yeild looks poor, we shall see soon


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @the2, its looking good , big fat 3ft lollypop ! fat ,juicy & white !, also got a world of seeds afghan kush x white widow in there, its just a mass of crystals ,but yeild looks poor, we shall see soon


i was running the afghan kush ryder auto from world of seeds for a while... great yeilds and quality every time, would love to try the proper afghan photo type.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tasty D. how many weeks is that man?


Not 100%, they are straight 12/12. This was one of them on the 22nd of December.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

you doing all your stuff near 12/12 from seed these days? I'm going to snap some dog pics tonight n see how close to your pheno i've got.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 13, 2013)

Right just ordered my carbon filter, didn't bother with the bong today seen them all an couldn't find a nice one for cheap so ill have to wait. skint for another 2 weeks damn...


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 13, 2013)

What's up UK'ers? I'm starting to recover and feel better now since my operation, fucking hate hospitals! Well the 3day morphine in take was not to be sniffed at lol
Ic3, hows the grow coming along mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What's up UK'ers? I'm starting to recover and feel better now since my operation, fucking hate hospitals! Well the 3day morphine in take was not to be sniffed at lol
> Ic3, hows the grow coming along mate?


now then cunty bollox, wer u bin? hozzy? wat for? why?when?how? morphine? yummy LMAO

good pal flipped on sunday night il do sum pics soon,having pc issues, thing is SOO fucking slow.. cum onto skype shortly man im about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## bazoomer (Feb 13, 2013)

ok, here's some pics of my room now, be gentle, its my first coco grow & i am in a shed !.

group shot, the blue widow im chopping now is back left , gona be a cunt to get it out ! View attachment 2523548View attachment 2523553View attachment 2523554View attachment 2523557

this is the BW , it all fell over geting it out. some heavy branches, well, hope u like , back to trim the bstard now !
View attachment 2523567View attachment 2523569View attachment 2523571


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

heres the plants i got sharing the 1 wilma. im either over feeding the 2 or under feeding the other 2

and heres where i think im burning a bit. i think its my reflector tho because ive got other branches higher up that are doing ok


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

anyone got any spair auto beans to swap for a clone only psychocic cuts?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

so now u see,, why YES i was feeding mine nrly double recomended dose of nutes, mines all green and sexy,., no burns unlike sum lmao 

still fuk them wilma systems grow trees dont they?

wtf u want autos for? saem rimmer has some i do belive


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2013)

I havnt got autos but I got some nice beans you might be intrested in for the cuts ?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so now u see,, why YES i was feeding mine nrly double recomended dose of nutes, mines all green and sexy,., no burns unlike sum lmao
> 
> still fuk them wilma systems grow trees dont they?
> 
> wtf u want autos for? saem rimmer has some i do belive


coz im veging longer than planned loads of guys get them as freebees and have no use for them so......swaps lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> coz im veging longer than planned loads of guys get them as freebees and have no use for them so......swaps lol


my pal ran austos on normal schedule, 18-6 then 12-12 dident do no harm,was still rotie and smashed u so yeh i get ya why no eh! my cali mist are shooting up,, they looked shagged wen got em, ther a foot tall with the physco now, im gunna have sum fun with these planst wen ther bigger, im thinking i should get the bamboo stiks and whatnot in the pots now, coz i wont be able to get em out the room in a few weeks


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahh I see . Them cuts rooted yet brother ?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

4 days so a week or so should be ok


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

looking goodso far!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2013)

They won't be leaving my room again not for a long time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2523607looking goodso far!


you do like taking your cuts dont ya lad ) lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

if you can do deals why not lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so now u see,, why YES i was feeding mine nrly double recomended dose of nutes, mines all green and sexy,., no burns unlike sum lmao
> 
> still fuk them wilma systems grow trees dont they?
> 
> wtf u want autos for? saem rimmer has some i do belive


thats burn from my light mate not over feeding. i got the shit euro reflector and its been knocked about a bit so i think i got some heat spots

yeah mate the wilma are shit hot for bushy fuckers. thats why i wanted to upgrade to a 1000w light, to get a bit better light penetration


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> thats burn from my light mate not over feeding. i got the shit euro reflector and its been knocked about a bit so i think i got some heat spots
> 
> yeah mate the wilma are shit hot for bushy fuckers. thats why i wanted to upgrade to a 1000w light, to get a bit better light penetration


 maybe try sum sort of training? strip the bottom branches away,, hell all thet shitty pocorn bud does my nut rite in, id tather get rid for the start,, like i have this grow, il do me cali and me pe as soon as tehr ready, the physco is done, get much more light to the lower ov the plant

i used a aircooled for my 600 but got a 250 in a normal hood wat has been battered senceless lol,, gets rooled up wen put away, im not seeing any issues, may be coz its a small light, but none the less, im rather happy how this grow is going compared to previouse, with problems and whatnot,. stil reckon the PE are fucking huge leaves

anyways stuff to do guys

cya


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

a little mid week bud porn? ( The critical kush less than 24 hours til harvest ).................................







...........................lookin damn fine, the rest of the pics are in my journal
and il be posting the video about when i can ( you can see the color a bit alot better ) 

peace to the uk growers  Delvite​


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> a little mid week bud porn? ( The critical kush less than 24 hours til harvest ).................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youluckyman wishit was me


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> youluckyman wishit was me


my mouth is watering and i can feel my fingers hurting


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe try sum sort of training? strip the bottom branches away,, hell all thet shitty pocorn bud does my nut rite in, id tather get rid for the start,, like i have this grow, il do me cali and me pe as soon as tehr ready, the physco is done, get much more light to the lower ov the plant
> 
> i used a aircooled for my 600 but got a 250 in a normal hood wat has been battered senceless lol,, gets rooled up wen put away, im not seeing any issues, may be coz its a small light, but none the less, im rather happy how this grow is going compared to previouse, with problems and whatnot,. stil reckon the PE are fucking huge leaves
> 
> ...


im doing a trial with the lolipping to see if i lose any weight. if i do ill just keep them as they are and rip the popcorn stuff off to make hash out of. ive seen a funky hash press with different stamps thing for it


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im doing a trial with the lolipping to see if i lose any weight. if i do ill just keep them as they are and rip the popcorn stuff off to make hash out of. ive seen a funky hash press with different stamps thing for it


keep me updated on that plz m8, i always de-leaf n maintain so far up ( 6" - ??? depends on weather im scrogging or not ) it would be good to know if im loosing anything 

quick quesion for all - what would you say is the easiest and quickest way to make med-med/top grade hash?
im gunna have a shitload of trim soon critical kush and 8ball kush very frosty


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> keep me updated on that plz m8, i always de-leaf n maintain so far up ( 6" - ??? depends on weather im scrogging or not ) it would be good to know if im loosing anything
> 
> quick quesion for all - what would you say is the easiest and quickest way to make med-med/top grade hash?
> im gunna have a shitload of trim soon critical kush and 8ball kush very frosty


yeah no worries mate. bubble bags would probably be your best bet http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bubble-ice-Bags-5-gallon-x-5-bag-Herbal-Extraction-FREE-Carry-Bag-Press-/261166991842?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3ccec409e2 im going to be saving my trim up for bubble hash. ive had a go at iso but the stickyness of it put me off doing it again but that was some strong stuff. this is something else i was looking at http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/horny-honey-extracter-p-514.html?oscsid=8a8354aa7ef48e36d03c56f4bb5a7da4 but wont be trying it till i can afford a volcano tho


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

here we go folks, dark period update.................................
[video=youtube;jjJvJfqCCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJvJfqCCjQ[/video]
..........................................il be thinking ov you all  Delvite


----------



## iiKode (Feb 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> here we go folks, dark period update.................................
> [video=youtube;jjJvJfqCCjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjJvJfqCCjQ[/video]
> ..........................................il be thinking ov you all  Delvite


Looking good man, looks like you know yer shit.
Do you have a joulers loupe or scope or summit to check the trichomes? if you dont heres a link to one i bought only 4 quid with free postage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150691911306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Looking good man, looks like you know yer shit.
> Do you have a joulers loupe or scope or summit to check the trichomes? if you dont heres a link to one i bought only 4 quid with free postage.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150691911306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


thanx but i use a 200x usb microscope


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

You guys love your tents. Any suggestions for a 2m x 1m grow tent? (or roughly there or there abouts).


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

i likr hydrolab but each to there own


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

You got a link for somewhere to buy em Dr?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

stinky room upgrade? i use budbox. sturdy and the zips are robust.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

Nah, Stinky room will always be the Vertical room

Any links to reputable sellers? (and not Basement Shighting!!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

nah man i know you'll be vert for good. 

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/BudBox-XL-Grow-Tent-%2d-V2/?gpd=1

bout the cheapest with shipping from a decent company i've used. in fact i think i actually bought mine from there.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2013)

greens is are good have ordered loads of stuff from them over the years never had a single problem.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 14, 2013)

i got 2 1.2mtr of these tents have never seen poles like them in tents before really really strong. http://green-qube.com/gq_features/

@delv looking lovely them m8.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

cheers guys. So you reckon its wise to avoid one like this off fleabay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240-X-120-X-200CM-DARK-ROOM-GROW-TENT-DARKROOM-/110795932471?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19cbf3c337


wouldn't mind one of these...
http://www.g-tools.nl/eng/webshop/bonanza-grow-box/G-Kit-1200-Bonanza


----------



## oliuk07 (Feb 14, 2013)

CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE COMMENT ON MY THREAD thanks  just posted it


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

Put a link up to it, people in here are lazy at the best of times....


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 14, 2013)

@DST I've had a bud box for a couple of years and put it through hell moving it and putting it up and down etc and it lasted well for what it went through, it's still going but the bottom zips are now broke. If your not going to be moving it about regularly it should last a couple of years easily mate, I had a look at sambo's tent aswell and am getting one the same the poles in it are by far the strongest I've seen, the only thing that remains to be seen with the brand is if the poles will rust??? the budbox poles are powder coated and will last years literally.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

Cheers Dragon. Well I am hoping I got this spot for at least a couple of grows, after that I am not sure so was pondering on being a tight cunt against a decent investment. I did like the look of those qube tents though.

HEre's some Engineers Dream I chopped this morning. Smells like galia melons when you just cut em open.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @DST I've had a bud box for a couple of years and put it through hell moving it and putting it up and down etc and it lasted well for what it went through, it's still going but the bottom zips are now broke. If your not going to be moving it about regularly it should last a couple of years easily mate, I had a look at sambo's tent aswell and am getting one the same the poles in it are by far the strongest I've seen, the only thing that remains to be seen with the brand is if the poles will rust??? the budbox poles are powder coated and will last years literally.


im looking at getting a new tent again. ive had this dr240 nearly 9 months and the zip is fucked. ive taken it down twice which didnt help but i think i fucked it by covering the inlet pipes with tights to stop any bugs getting in. when i was in there chopping down last time i could see the bars bending under the strain lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 14, 2013)

Cheap is the way to go if it's only for a couple of grows I reckon mate, those cube jobs that sambo got look pretty decent, decent enough for me to get one after this run to try out, my thinking is the same as yours mate, it may only be used for a few little grows so we'll see how it does, the poles on them look the business mind fair do's they look alot stronger than any I've seen before and the large side windows look like they'd make watering alot easier and save having to pull plants about at the end to get to them, like I said mate I'm getting one guaranteed.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the 90x90 budbox, i think its an old one, im just borrowing it off my soapbar dealer, its decent an all but im moving everything into a cupboard before i start flower, since i dont realy have the space.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im looking at getting a new tent again. ive had this dr240 nearly 9 months and the zip is fucked. ive taken it down twice which didnt help but i think i fucked it by covering the inlet pipes with tights to stop any bugs getting in. when i was in there chopping down last time i could see the bars bending under the strain lol


My first tent was a dr120 mate and I didn't like it much the zips were shit and the poles started to rust after my first grow with it, I noticed the poles on mine used to flex a bit even with the vents open and not much weight in there, that's why I went for a budbox for the next one (2.4 x 1.2) and it's lasted really well, I abused it putting it up in a shed with with just a couple of inches clearance above and put it up and down several times in the house and shed and can't fault it for what it's been through, if I had looked after it I have no doubts it would have lasted another couple of years, I think they're a great investment for what they cost and what you gain by using them mate.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

i think for the extra lolly the budbox sounds the ticket.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 14, 2013)

DST said:


> i think for the extra lolly the budbox sounds the ticket.


What's the price difference between the two your end mate?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey does anyone here use a dehumidifier, not the electrical ones but somthing like this, anyone tell me if a few of these would bring my rh down, had a look last night at dark period and i had 89% rh, dont wanna flower with an rh like that.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-INTERIOR-DEHUMIDIFIER-DRAWS-IN-MOISTURE-STOPS-DAMP-MILDEW-CARAVAN-HOME-/280813840555?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&var=&hash=item4161cf28ab


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

never used the budbox but looks good,im never buying a expensive tents again,for obvious reasons lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2013)

fuck , the pics didnt work ! here they r again.... 






bazoomer said:


> ok, here's some pics of my room now, be gentle, its my first coco grow & i am in a shed !.
> 
> group shot, the blue widow im chopping now is back left , gona be a cunt to get it out ! View attachment 2523548View attachment 2523553View attachment 2523554View attachment 2523557
> 
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

looking bazza what week they on?


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

i think they were £240 (not including delivery - which is from the UK). Most of the sites over here sell the tents at ridiculous prices. The ones I looked at on fleabay were 195 I think...



W Dragon said:


> What's the price difference between the two your end mate?


----------



## delvite (Feb 14, 2013)

check out the new avi/logo ..................................................


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> check out the new avi/logo ..................................................


Fuckin sexy man, you mess around with photoshop? i used to use it but not much now, thats crazy good though


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2013)

there on week 9 now m8, apart from the Mazar kush wich is 2 weeks behind.





drgrowshit said:


> looking bazza what week they on?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> My first tent was a dr120 mate and I didn't like it much the zips were shit and the poles started to rust after my first grow with it, I noticed the poles on mine used to flex a bit even with the vents open and not much weight in there, that's why I went for a budbox for the next one (2.4 x 1.2) and it's lasted really well, I abused it putting it up in a shed with with just a couple of inches clearance above and put it up and down several times in the house and shed and can't fault it for what it's been through, if I had looked after it I have no doubts it would have lasted another couple of years, I think they're a great investment for what they cost and what you gain by using them mate.


cheers for the info mate. i might get one to tide me over till i can afford to do the attick out. thats my end goal for where i want to be growing but its going to cost a lot more than just a tent lol


iiKode said:


> Hey does anyone here use a dehumidifier, not the electrical ones but somthing like this, anyone tell me if a few of these would bring my rh down, had a look last night at dark period and i had 89% rh, dont wanna flower with an rh like that.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-INTERIOR-DEHUMIDIFIER-DRAWS-IN-MOISTURE-STOPS-DAMP-MILDEW-CARAVAN-HOME-/280813840555?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&var=&hash=item4161cf28ab


i got an electric one and i cant fault it. im putting it on at night now because the council covered my vent up and its taking about 2L of water out of the air every night

@baz what are you feeding that blue widow mate? im giving them another try next run and i wouldnt mind them coming out like that


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2013)

@mrt.. i used the full Hesi range m8, and some plant magic cal mag +, going to try canna nutes next run.


----------



## delvite (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Fuckin sexy man, you mess around with photoshop? i used to use it but not much now, thats crazy good though


i do like to play , this is a favorite of mine ..........................................................

step1......................

step2.......................

step3 hehe...................


.......................im still amature but learning ​


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 14, 2013)

DST said:


> i think they were £240 (not including delivery - which is from the UK). Most of the sites over here sell the tents at ridiculous prices. The ones I looked at on fleabay were 195 I think...


Not to bad then mate especially if you can get a couple of runs out of it and still have it for when and if ya need it in the future


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> i do like to play , this is a favorite of mine ..........................................................
> 
> step1......................
> View attachment 2524568
> ...


yeah man, im the same i used to watch youtube videos on it, and just create random stuff, once you know what you're doing it's not that hard, i remember when i first started i didn't know wtf to do.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2013)

i agree, used Greens for as long as i can remember, (which aint long these days ! ).. excellent service & free shiz too !




newuserlol said:


> greens is are good have ordered loads of stuff from them over the years never had a single problem.


----------



## delvite (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man, im the same i used to watch youtube videos on it, and just create random stuff, once you know what you're doing it's not that hard, i remember when i first started i didn't know wtf to do.


you also learn to spot edited pictures, thats really why i started. the eyes can lie  peace to the uk community


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

didn't twig you wanted a 2m x 2m one. only just got shot of one D, swapped it a the 10" RVK and big 8" filter for a couple oz lol. 

i'd still say the budbox


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @mrt.. i used the full Hesi range m8, and some plant magic cal mag +, going to try canna nutes next run.


im on the canna nutes. i cant fault them tbh apart from needing to add some calmag. i typed that before i read that you let them go 9 weeks. the last time i dont them i chopped it down at 7 and still nearly pulled 3oz off a small looking plant. im deffinately going to be taking a mother from this batch to keep running alongside some exo and a few chioce others


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

I think the 2x2 might be a bit big anyway lad, we shall see tomorrow. There is the option of an outhouse but it is looked at either side by other gardens so not sure if that will be a good idea. 2nd bedroom option sounds like a winner.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> didn't twig you wanted a 2m x 2m one. only just got shot of one D, swapped it a the 10" RVK and big 8" filter for a couple oz lol.
> 
> i'd still say the budbox


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

outhouse out your way will need heating too at this time of year. going to be 5 HUGE plants to fill a 2 x 2


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

we might sneak a 6th one in there, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

cheeky 

ok so i was bitching about the search feature being a load of shite, and the mod Sunni told me how to work it right or rather not use the one at the top of every page.

go into the forum area you want to search ie :

toke in talk in the blue bar right under the header before the threads start at the right hand side there is "search forum" click the arrow for the drop down menu and search what you're looking for . this search bar works the other doesnt


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

has anyone tried the roof cube tents? i just remembered someone saying about them but it was ages ago and cant remember if it was in this thread. http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Roof-Qube-Grow-Tents/Roof-Qube-RQ120/ it could save me a shit load on doing the attick out


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

so where do you go to makecool sigs and avtors?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> you also learn to spot edited pictures, thats really why i started. the eyes can lie  peace to the uk community


yeah man, its been a few months since i used photoshop, but i used sony vegas, after affects, and cinema 4d, its fun messing around with that kind of artistic shyte, cinema 4d is fun as hell you can make 3d text/images and import them into photoshop thats what i used to do, and mess around making exotic posters and shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> so where do you go to makecool sigs and avtors?


no point mate, this site doesnt support gif animated avatrs,, u may be bale to hotlink in a gif sig but unsure il try

but anyways download photoshop cs5(elements) that supports all kinds of shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


hahahahahahahahaha thats funny shit


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

nice one!!!!!!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

anyone here believe in the illuminati? some crazy stuff in these documentaries and they even make it sound legit.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

rollaj been on the day?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 14, 2013)

At your service  !


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 14, 2013)

Ilumanati that's some dogey shit . My mate showed me a conspiracy thing about god. years and years back now. I've tried to find it on many occasions but with no success but I remember thinking fuck me some crazy stuff in them documentaries .


----------



## bobbydazzler (Feb 14, 2013)

Any body got any bets on tonight for the toon match ? Or what they think the score will be ?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah man, some weird shit, theres conspiricies that the uk is the leader of the illuminati its fucked up when you listen to JFK's speech before he got assasinated, he mentions that there are secret societies all around us controlling everything, making war for population control. apparently hiding the cure for cancer and aids, hiding an unlimited energy source, all for fucking money, one thing that ruined this world MONEY! What si even more fucked up is that america has to borrow money from their own country (illuminati, federal reserve) aww its messed up apparently they know alot of shit about ufo's, god, satan and aliens, there are a bunch of people saying the government work with aliens, its beilevable because of how far we have come in 100 years in technology, FFS we can now grow organs that should be enough effing proof lmao.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 14, 2013)

The way I look at it is can I do anything about it weather I believe or not and the awnser is no soo I dont let it bother me I can't see these people hiding an unlimited source of energy but saying that I do believe there is a cure of cancer which is being hidden . But can something soo big in any subject be kept such a secret . I mean it only takes 1 person to say something . It just confuses me to be onest but I think that's what they are ment to do these conspiracy documentaries .


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> The way I look at it is can I do anything about it weather I believe or not and the awnser is no soo I dont let it bother me I can't see these people hiding an unlimited source of energy but saying that I do believe there is a cure of cancer which is being hidden . But can something soo big in any subject be kept such a secret . I mean it only takes 1 person to say something . It just confuses me to be onest but I think that's what they are ment to do these conspiracy documentaries .


yeah, doesn't bother me that much, yeah it confuses me too, im a bit gullible lol. Yeah that English guy who hacked the pentagon said they had the formula for unlimited energy, makes sense too because they make so much money from the oil an unlimited source would make fuel prices drop and then they'd be losing money compared to the mad prices for petrol and diesel. Remember when they refused to acknowledge the existence of area 51? you could walk up to the base and see it from a few miles out, but the judges at the court kept on saying to the guy on trial that it never existed lmao, all it would take to hide the cure would be to lock up the scientists who found it, since they are the only ones who could prove the cure real, they would be the only ones who knew how to make it, no congressmen is going to be able to map out the cure, they can say they found a cure but without proof the guy who releases it would be a "conspiracy nut"


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

CATARACT said:


> I AM A DIRTY GRASS I LOVE TADDLE TALING ALL DAY LONG!


lmao...........


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 14, 2013)

You can tell its valentines day everybody is on lock down lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

lol, rolla what you got going right now? i got a master kush and a kandy kush in veg right now.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 14, 2013)

Let me think Hazeman elephent stomper , lemon stomper , Sour flame og from sin city seeds which i grew last run lovely smoke will do very well in a scrog , Trichome jungle seeds kalishinapple kush 
northan lights , white russian , cheese chunks (freebie) , i have 2 flowering tents veg tent and a seed tent between me and my m8 . i have phycosis and blues/livers on the way . Its a busy time but im looking for that keeper


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Let me think Hazeman elephent stomper , lemon stomper , Sour flame og from sin city seeds which i grew last run lovely smoke will do very well in a scrog , Trichome jungle seeds kalishinapple kush
> northan lights , white russian , cheese chunks (freebie) , i have 2 flowering tents veg tent and a seed tent between me and my m8 . i have phycosis and blues/livers on the way . Its a busy time but im looking for that keeper


Nice job man, i plan on expanding a little but DAMN! that's crazy ain't you paranoid bout those choppers, i only got a 250w and everytime i hear a chopper i'm like please no lmao i grew out an auto northern lights, it was alright smoke but i chopped the main cola off a bit too early it was about 10 grams and tasted like hay, but this run iv got my microscope so i can chop when they are actually ready lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 14, 2013)

Choppers ?? Fuck the choppers m8 unless its in the attic i aint worried atoll . Word of mouth is what gets you m8 soo say fuck all to nobody these crazy basterds on here are the only people who know and thats the way i like it


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

the only way the helicopters can tell if your growing is if your making enough heat to go through the wall or roof. and it shows up something like this


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Choppers ?? Fuck the choppers m8 unless its in the attic i aint worried atoll . Word of mouth is what gets you m8 soo say fuck all to nobody these crazy basterds on here are the only people who know and thats the way i like it


same here,i have like 5 or 6 people that know bout my setup, but they are all blood, but that aint no threat and would be a fucker to hide anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)

yeh they cn only see surface temps,, ie a room in a room is best,, hence why folks use tents.

mine is a room in a room ina room

FUK U!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

when i do my attick out i want to put fibre glass stuff against the roof then board it and then put the silver insulation on the board. ill even use those roof cube tents to make extra sure no heat gets out lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they cn only see surface temps,, ie a room in a room is best,, hence why folks use tents.
> 
> mine is a room in a room ina room
> 
> FUK U!!!!!!!!!!!!


im going deeper into the inception, a room within a room, within a room, within a room, within my house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> when i do my attick out i want to put fibre glass stuff against the roof then board it and then put the silver insulation on the board. ill even use those roof cube tents to make extra sure no heat gets out lol


your best of with kingspan, its dear but its better, i get wat u mean, u get the fibre glass stuff and roll it between the wood wat runs up your roof. then board it in, now thers a problem with damp and mould doing it that way, u need to either put a membrane between the fibre glass and roof OR use kingspan,, its that polystyrene shit u cut with a saw, wikid shit, imt hinking of boarding my attick, u an even get grow tents for the attick, same shape as your attick,diffrent sizes obviously, but the roof bit is like a open void to absorb the heat, but if you get nobbled, theyl look up ther anyways so ur fucked eitherway, is it worth the money to just loose it?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah if you are gonna do largescale like an attic, wouldn't you're best bet be to put in a false wall? with extraction going under the floor into the rest of the house save on heating.


----------



## EirikN (Feb 14, 2013)

any UK growers got experience with justfans.co.uk and progrow.co.uk? are they legit?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2013)

Who the fuck do you think you are? 

Raaaaaaaar. Took the day off work due to illness, and being that tomorrow is a day off anyway, well, might as well get drunk and compound the nausea


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah if you are gonna do largescale like an attic, wouldn't you're best bet be to put in a false wall? with extraction going under the floor into the rest of the house save on heating.


 yeh flase wall,, but again thats expensiver,, u can get that brik effect wood panels in huge sheets,, that would do it, extraction to the house? yeh suppose but your fucked if your filter fails!! hahaha

just went upto my batcave earlier. put a stand over my biggest physco, FUK i stunk wen i came out, ther not even a week in flower and ther stinkin!! AWSOME!

RITE GUNA WATCH DREDD 3D ON MY 51" 3D TV!! on lockdown with it being valentines, only on now coz shes getting kids to kip,, bought a 2ft card, half dozen roses and a bottle of hugo boss perfume.

not cheap!! they seem t oinflate prices on valentines day, my fault for levaing it till teh day i suppose

cya guys

whoeevr i was sending rhiz too,, dont worry monday il post as we agreed,, well as i said iwould anyways,,

peace guys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)

EirikN said:


> any UK growers got experience with justfans.co.uk and progrow.co.uk? are they legit?



ebay fuk new companys



tip top toker said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are?
> 
> Raaaaaaaar. Took the day off work due to illness, and being that tomorrow is a day off anyway, well, might as well get drunk and compound the nausea


WOOOHHHOOO shit for brains, hows things? u been baby making with koy carp or w/eva her name is


----------



## zVice (Feb 14, 2013)

Progrow is fine, just compare prices as some stuff is cheap and other is expensive.
justfans don't know, but fantronix.co.uk is good




EirikN said:


> any UK growers got experience with justfans.co.uk and progrow.co.uk? are they legit?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh flase wall,, but again thats expensiver,, u can get that brik effect wood panels in huge sheets,, that would do it, extraction to the house? yeh suppose but your fucked if your filter fails!! hahaha
> 
> just went upto my batcave earlier. put a stand over my biggest physco, FUK i stunk wen i came out, ther not even a week in flower and ther stinkin!! AWSOME!
> 
> ...


yeah that was me!, did you get the valentines card in tesco, i was in there on wed they had a few different massive ones.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ebay fuk new companys
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOHHHOOO shit for brains, hows things? u been baby making with koy carp or w/eva her name is


We live east and west, so no chance alas. I'm good to a degree, things are shit, but in the process of wrapping up work, done by the end of the month, although might do one more week for that little bit of spendable cash. Just spent 250 on a couple of new knives for the kitchen, so greatly looking forward to using them cooking up myself a bunch of tasty shit and not seeing a waiter run away with it 5 minutes later . Gonna be poor, but cannot wait till unemployment  boss is gonna be bloody livid when he finds his sous chef is giving him just 1 weeks notice. His fault for thinking he can try and be above the law when hiring a bedroom lawyer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah that was me!, did you get the valentines card in tesco, i was in there on wed they had a few different massive ones.


indoor market mate rrp 29.99,, my price---shhhh not sayin but fuk it wenrt 30 bar i assure you 



tip top toker said:


> We live east and west, so no chance alas. I'm good to a degree, things are shit, but in the process of wrapping up work, done by the end of the month, although might do one more week for that little bit of spendable cash. Just spent 250 on a couple of new knives for the kitchen, so greatly looking forward to using them cooking up myself a bunch of tasty shit and not seeing a waiter run away with it 5 minutes later . Gonna be poor, but cannot wait till unemployment  boss is gonna be bloody livid when he finds his sous chef is giving him just 1 weeks notice. His fault for thinking he can try and be above the law when hiring a bedroom lawyer


 TTT while yes i agree you do need to make a stand against the wankers, BUT mate this happened b4? not the same scenario but drama none the less,, sumtimes..just sumtimes,, its easeir to bite your tongue, i kow u wont but still..

you got a car again why have u not driven to hers.? msn sex it is then m8 hahaha. u moved out yet? and 250 on knifes? coulda got your growsetup for that,, and,, while yes he may be pissed, its YOU on the dole m8, if theyl give u it whil living at your parents,, with ther jobs i mean, int jsa means tested? dunno bean fucking yrs since i cleamed benefits

wifes down gtg porn on hdd loaded up cya


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indoor market mate rrp 29.99,, my price---shhhh not sayin but fuk it wenrt 30 bar i assure you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am on JSA, all i done was go in tell em im skint, an they sorted it out for me no problem all i had to do was show id, go to a few meetings with em, an then sign on every 2 weeks, was fuckin easy i could be workin and signin on its kinda a joke id be pissed if i was a taxpayer, an beileve me i know a few people in my area who are workin 30 hours a week and signin on, and you are only able to work 16 hours and sign on, even then your wages gets taken off your benefits by the jobcentre. somthin like 300 quid extra a month these scammers are gettin ontop of their wages.


----------



## cues (Feb 14, 2013)

Just had interview today and if i take the job (bad bad pay and a long way to travel) I'll be about £35 a week better off after travel etc. Still going to take it though. Beats sitting on my arse all day.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

cues said:


> Just had interview today and if i take the job (bad bad pay and a long way to travel) I'll be about £35 a week better off after travel etc. Still going to take it though. Beats sitting on my arse all day.


somthing for you're CV i suppose, i was offered a job but the pay was shit 100quid a week minus the 25quid for travel not worth my time i told em, wouldn't dare tell my adviser that though.

was somthing like 40 hours a week fuck that for a ton a week

Isn't there a rule you dont have to take a job thats more than 90 minutes away.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your best of with kingspan, its dear but its better, i get wat u mean, u get the fibre glass stuff and roll it between the wood wat runs up your roof. then board it in, now thers a problem with damp and mould doing it that way, u need to either put a membrane between the fibre glass and roof OR use kingspan,, its that polystyrene shit u cut with a saw, wikid shit, imt hinking of boarding my attick, u an even get grow tents for the attick, same shape as your attick,diffrent sizes obviously, but the roof bit is like a open void to absorb the heat, but if you get nobbled, theyl look up ther anyways so ur fucked eitherway, is it worth the money to just loose it?


cheers for that tip mate. im no expert with the DIY so thanks for the heads up, ill look into that kingspan stuff. 

im getting pissed off with the lack of room i got in my bedroom. thats the main reason that i want it up there out of the way. a 1.2x2.4 tent is taking half of my room and i want to set up a veg tent. so ill get one of these roof cube things up there with a 400w MH light in there for them. that shouldnt be too hot without and extra insulation at this time of the year should it? ill be putting an air cooled reflector in for it and venting it straight outside


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah if you are gonna do largescale like an attic, wouldn't you're best bet be to put in a false wall? with extraction going under the floor into the rest of the house save on heating.


that'll be way too much moisture being pumped into the house. im getting 2L a night with my dehumidifier now with my vent bloked. i cant wait for them to fuck off so i can get it knocked back through


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers for that tip mate. im no expert with the DIY so thanks for the heads up, ill look into that kingspan stuff.
> 
> im getting pissed off with the lack of room i got in my bedroom. thats the main reason that i want it up there out of the way. a 1.2x2.4 tent is taking half of my room and i want to set up a veg tent. so ill get one of these roof cube things up there with a 400w MH light in there for them. that shouldnt be too hot without and extra insulation at this time of the year should it? ill be putting an air cooled reflector in for it and venting it straight outside


Don't the choppers see the heat being extracted outside, i watched a documentary on youtube, the guy said the safest way to vent is venting under your floorboards into the rest of you're house, apparently the choppers can see the heat being vented out, and if they come back 3 times in a day they wont think its the dryer.


----------



## cues (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep, had this problem. You need to check if your local county has a flying pig.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

It spots drugs farms by displaying the 'white heat' given off by the strong lights needed to grow the drug plants. - copied from daily mail


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2013)

they probably could. my area is always getting a helicoper around too because the local smack heads are always on the run. when i first started growing it was hovering right outside the front of my house. i just moved the outlet from the vent that time tho but i wont always be here to do that. a fake chimney might be better for me then or run a pipe down the wall and along the ground to cool down or something. i could just run the air cooled reflectors back into the house without taking in the moist air from the tent. i might even give those carbon dioxide tablets a go then


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indoor market mate rrp 29.99,, my price---shhhh not sayin but fuk it wenrt 30 bar i assure you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I've always gone out on good terms because i had something planned. But not this time, this time i'm outta there. I am 24. I am not going to continue working for £5 an hour because they thinkg i'm a fool. They will be lucky if i do not take them to court for fraud under the trade descirption act. If you sell someone cornish crab and i'm the chef, you better make sure it's bloody cornish crab, not pasteurized tinned indonesian bullshit. And that 250 on knives was well worth it. I already have all the grow stuff i need. Just in need of a house, but have no wish to buy o rent a house until i'm ready and know what i want to do and where i want to live, so that's all cool  

And it's not me on the dole. I have not and will not ever take benefits. Im not clinically retarded. I am quite capable of working. Halkf of the people in this country are facing a shit life because of all the cunts on the dole who have no valid reason to be other than that they are a lazy useless piece of shit who ought to be burnt alive on a pyre. I would happily watch and play the audience to the brutal gang rape gaping of those selfish fucks. There is always work available if one really needs the money. We moan that immigrants come here and get all these jobs, well fuck, they more than often just get the jobs that brits are too stuck up to take themselves, say a garbage man. But no, mr brit has to get the dole while refusing that job, but at the same time lashing out at jonny foreigner taking the job you refused to take out of pride. You have medical reasons for your benefits, most dont. Most are lazy pieces of shit i wouldn't ever want to set eyes on let alone share a word with.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nah. I've always gone out on good terms because i had something planned. But not this time, this time i'm outta there. I am 24. I am not going to continue working for £5 an hour because they thinkg i'm a fool. They will be lucky if i do not take them to court for fraud under the trade descirption act. If you sell someone cornish crab and i'm the chef, you better make sure it's bloody cornish crab, not pasteurized tinned indonesian bullshit. And that 250 on knives was well worth it. I already have all the grow stuff i need. Just in need of a house, but have no wish to buy o rent a house until i'm ready and know what i want to do and where i want to live, so that's all cool
> 
> And it's not me on the dole. I have not and will not ever take benefits. Im not clinically retarded. I am quite capable of working. Halkf of the people in this country are facing a shit life because of all the cunts on the dole who have no valid reason to be other than that they are a useless piece of shit who ought to be burnt alive on a pyre. I would happily watch and play the audience to the brutal gang rape gaping of those selfish fucks.


im on the dole, gives me money to even be able to attend a job interview but for the people who have no plans to look for work, yeah fuck them, and if you had 0 money ofc you would take benifits dont bs anyone, would you rather borrow money with insane interest rates? dont think so. 

Not nice calling people clinically retarded either....


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Let me think Hazeman elephent stomper , lemon stomper , Sour flame og from sin city seeds which i grew last run lovely smoke will do very well in a scrog , Trichome jungle seeds kalishinapple kush
> northan lights , white russian , cheese chunks (freebie) , i have 2 flowering tents veg tent and a seed tent between me and my m8 . i have phycosis and blues/livers on the way . Its a busy time but im looking for that keeper


&#8203;im going to have fun with you mr thats 4sure  x


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im on the dole, gives me money to even be able to attend a job interview but for the people who have no plans to look for work, yeah fuck them, and if you had 0 money ofc you would take benifits dont bs anyone, would you rather borrow money with insane interest rates? dont think so.
> 
> Not nice calling people clinically retarded either....


I have had zero money plenty of times in the past, i refused handouts from ym parents, and didn't atke loans. I made happen what i had to make happen. I found no reason for loans. There is always work and as such money available if you need it. I'm not bullshitting you at all. I have never fou/nd a reason to claim benefits. I have never once walked into a job center or that kind of thing. I used to have £50 a week to pay off gas and electricity bills, which included a 750w grow op, of which i sold none, plus food and expenses. I did just fine. 

And i don't give two damns if it's "not nice" to call someone clinically retarded. If they are clinically retarded, then they are clinically retarded, i have no time or space for PC bullshit. Niggers are biggers, retards are retards, spastics are spastics, i couldn't give 2 craps what the government dictates i should call them, because it's only going to be changes every couple of years ans someone has something to say about the new PC term. anyone can take offence from ANYTHING. It is a fools errand to go around trying to use a term that makes "them" happy, because as happy and satisfied as 2they" are, there will always be people who find the term handicapped or such, offensive for their own reasons. I'm a cracker, a white boy, whatever the hell you want to call me. Doesn't change who i am in the slightest and doesn't make me upset. I am who i am. There is a reason for the phease sticks and stones may break my bones.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Choppers ?? Fuck the choppers m8 unless its in the attic i aint worried atoll . Word of mouth is what gets you m8 soo say fuck all to nobody these crazy basterds on here are the only people who know and thats the way i like it


we @ rollitup/uk are the best at bull shittering up are grows and how good are clone only strains turn out to be
so we post what ever we can but only when ever we want...its just lots of shiz on a shizzy shizzy day...4sure  but its are way and its the way we like it......... made in britain 4sure x


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I have had zero money plenty of times in the past, i refused handouts from ym parents, and didn't atke loans. I made happen what i had to make happen. I found no reason for loans. There is always work and as such money available if you need it. I'm not bullshitting you at all. I have never fou/nd a reason to claim benefits. I have never once walked into a job center or that kind of thing. I used to have £50 a week to pay off gas and electricity bills, which included a 750w grow op, of which i sold none, plus food and expenses. I did just fine.
> 
> And i don't give two damns if it's "not nice" to call someone clinically retarded. If they are clinically retarded, then they are clinically retarded, i have no time or space for PC bullshit. Niggers are biggers, retards are retards, spastics are spastics, i couldn't give 2 craps what the government dictates i should call them, because it's only going to be changes every couple of years ans someone has something to say about the new PC term. anyone can take offence from ANYTHING. It is a fools errand to go around trying to use a term that makes "them" happy, because as happy and satisfied as 2they" are, there will always be people who find the term handicapped or such, offensive for their own reasons. I'm a cracker, a white boy, whatever the hell you want to call me. Doesn't change who i am in the slightest and doesn't make me upset. I am who i am. There is a reason for the phease sticks and stones may break my bones.


If you were looking for jobs, and you had 0 money for travel how would you get to work or an interveiw? you need money for that thats the point in jsa, unless you got proof people on benefits are clinically retarded then gtfo!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Don't the choppers see the heat being extracted outside, i watched a documentary on youtube, the guy said the safest way to vent is venting under your floorboards into the rest of you're house, apparently the choppers can see the heat being vented out, and if they come back 3 times in a day they wont think its the dryer.



lol hec.......................... hhmmm


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol hec.......................... hhmmm


whats up, you baked or summit?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whats up, you baked or summit?


&#8203;yes im a tad tipsy and had a very nice night thankyou, how are you and have we chatted befor ? hhmm im thinking not


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yes im a tad tipsy and had a very nice night thankyou, how are you and have we chatted befor ? hhmm im thinking not


nah we havn't chatted before, just joined this thread a few days ago, spent a few weeks reading from the start of the thread and decided to skip to the end, like i did in the potter books haha  needless to say iv found this thread quit entertaining......


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah we havn't chatted before, just joined this thread a few days ago, spent a few weeks reading from the start of the thread and decided to skip to the end, like i did in the potter books haha  needless to say iv found this thread quit entertaining......


glad your having fun mr, so you have a op in your attic and you vent to keep your house warm,is that right lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> glad your having fun mr, so you have a op in your attic and you vent to keep your house warm,is that right lol


nah, i was watching a documentary on youtube about it, explaining how you can be caught by choppers and all that shyte, and explaining how they work, chopper fly over my house multiple times a day but i dont know if its the feds prolly not


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah, i was watching a documentary on youtube about it, explaining how you can be caught by choppers and all that shyte, and explaining how they work, chopper fly over my house multiple times a day but i dont know if its the feds prolly not


.......................................feds ?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> .......................................feds ?


aka - pigs


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

I smell bacon i smell pork, run little piggy, i got a fork!


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aka - pigs



so what do you have on the go if any ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 14, 2013)

So then, did you get any valentine's cards today Unlucky?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

nirvana master kush

freebie kandy kush, ill be flipping not next monday but the monday after


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So then, did you get any valentine's cards today Unlucky?



i might of got 1 or 2, did you get any mr charmer. hows things with you and i see ic3 can still do with help from time to time...if only it was possible to read what it mmrr iicceee wwaasss ssyyiigg lol thats so ice im sure  x


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2525307 nirvana master kush
> 
> View attachment 2525309freebie kandy kush, ill be flipping not next monday but the monday after


&#8203;lots of bud sites 4sure, pitty its all in dirt lol...oj...... looks good so nice work


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lots of bud sites 4sure, pitty its all in dirt lol...oj...... looks good so nice work


Didn't want to tackle hydro for my first grow, next run is going to be coco for sure with canna coco nutes.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Didn't want to tackle hydro for my first grow, next run is going to be coco for sure with canna coco nutes.


&#8203;why canna and why cocco ?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Didn't want to tackle hydro for my first grow, next run is going to be coco for sure with canna coco nutes.


i started with flood n drain hydro, then nft i sometimes put a few spare plants in soil, overall i think soil growing takes longer to master, hydro is simple you have a meter for everything lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;why canna and why cocco ?


*



*I'v just heard it's the best around , heard alot of reviews on it people saying they had no problems wit it. what have you got running then?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> i started with flood n drain hydro, then nft i sometimes put a few spare plants in soil, overall i think soil growing takes longer to master, hydro is simple you have a meter for everything lol



hows mr kush lol  ? 

meter for everything...lol if only i use them....no im on it 4sure and got no nute burn on my plants in like for ever and running at 2.0 at times...its lush lol x


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> i started with flood n drain hydro, then nft i sometimes put a few spare plants in soil, overall i think soil growing takes longer to master, hydro is simple you have a meter for everything lol


I never even heard of dwc, or nft system untill i got on this site, and just thought it be best to grow in soil since it was quite confusing with all the dwc/nft/f&d, i understand it all now, so in my future grows i guess i can experiment.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I'v just heard it's the best around , heard alot of reviews on it people saying they had no problems wit it. what have you got running then?



just my ego, i can't grow but i do try but still one day i will get the hang of it im sure


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> just my ego, i can't grow but i do try but still one day i will get the hang of it im sure


Got no pics of what you have got goin? How do you grow hydro im guessing? dwc looks interesting i want to give that a go some time. surley you can grow, i let my mum take care of my plants for a few weeks came home to 1 out of the 4 i planted lmao thats somone who cant grow haha


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Got no pics of what you have got goin? How do you grow hydro im guessing? dwc looks interesting i want to give that a go some time.



like i say ive give it a go but its not for me..... still keep messing up on things so that was the end of that,,,just like that


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> like i say ive give it a go but its not for me..... still keep messing up on things so that was the end of that,,,just like that


Make me feel better about my plants haha, iv had about 10 seedlings alot of them died, i learned just fucking leave em alone and stop staring at them chopping off leaves and all that shit lmao


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> hows mr kush lol  ?
> 
> meter for everything...lol if only i use them....no im on it 4sure and got no nute burn on my plants in like for ever and running at 2.0 at times...its lush lol x


Glad its going well for you what strain did you get in the end ?
lol the meter knows best i do not trust the guide on the bottle 
on the bottle it says add 1-2 ml per liter for young plants, i ended up adding 2x that amount to give an ec of .6 today for some small cuttings 

i have been having a little rest from the main grow, but ill be setting things up in a few weeks 
i kept 1 biker kush mother plant, she been cut back so many times over the last 6 months she started to pre flower a fair bit im going to flower her soon 

peace


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Got no pics of what you have got goin? How do you grow hydro im guessing? dwc looks interesting i want to give that a go some time. surley you can grow, i let my mum take care of my plants for a few weeks came home to 1 out of the 4 i planted lmao thats somone who cant grow haha



best i can do and i was so happy with this one but no i had to burn the fec out of it again...... that was my growing days over and now i just love to bullshiz even more


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> best i can do and i was so happy with this one but no i had to burn the fec out of it again...... that was my growing days over and now i just love to bullshiz even more


So you dont grow anymore? i seen a post of you saying ur givin somone a clone or summit on this thread, think it was rolla no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> i might of got 1 or 2, did you get any mr charmer.


Nah and I've been living with the bird for over 6 years.

I don't do valentines for 3 reasons....

1) I'm an Atheist.


2) I don't think mass commercial encouragement to contribute towards the 1.3 billion quid wasted every year in the UK on cards, flowers and chocolate is really what we need during this economic climate.


3) What about the boy's, eh?


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Glad its going well for you what strain did you get in the end ?
> lol the meter knows best i do not trust the guide on the bottle
> on the bottle it says add 1-2 ml per liter for young plants, i ended up adding 2x that amount to give an ec of .6 today for some small cuttings
> 
> ...



running with exo and got some kandy down on the side, just bits and bats here and there but got a good feeling over the c99 4sure...no flush and sucking hard on the lollipop  x x

wish hydro was easy


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> So you dont grow anymore? i seen a post of you saying ur givin somone a clone or summit on this thread, think it was rolla no?


&#8203;no not me, well im saying not me....hhmmm did i ?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;no not me, well im saying not me....hhmmm did i ?


I dont know was a few pages back, you were saying you cant hold on to em any longer or summit ,maybe i was just trippin bawls....


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nah and I've been living with the bird for over 6 years.
> 
> I don't do valentines for 3 reasons....
> 
> ...


im with you on this 100% its not a me thing at all but if i get a hot date on the date then who am i to say no, you and yours have your own dates you celebrate or did lol  im with ya dude x


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I dont know was a few pages back, you were saying you cant hold on to em any longer or summit about his big belly



you might be going on about newuser(he on the chunky side)....hhhmmm you have to stop doing this


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> you might be going on about me(i am on the chunky side)....hhhmmm you have to stop doing this


hahaha that was class


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hahaha that was my fat ass


&#8203;im sure 4sure.................................


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

i gotta get off, goodnight, im gonna be out like a light in ten minutes....


----------



## iiKode (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im sure 4skin.................................


haha u lookin at me?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> running with exo and got some kandy down on the side, just bits and bats here and there but got a good feeling over the c99 4sure...no flush and sucking hard on the lollipop  x x
> 
> wish hydro was easy


Hydro is easy ffs, I reckon it'd be harder to get the hang of soil or coco, my first grow was soil, turned out ok, then started hydro and haven't change since cos it's too fuckin easy, just my opinion lol, fuck that watering every day or two or repotting and shit


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hydro is easy ffs, I reckon it'd be harder to get the hang of soil or coco, my first grow was soil, turned out ok, then started hydro and haven't change since cos it's too fuckin easy, just my opinion lol, fuck that watering every day or two or repotting and shit


i thought it would be easier to do soil first. then i went to coco and now clay in the wilmas. its all the same to me difficulty wise. the only difference is i drain and re-fill the rez up once a week but in coco i was wattering every other day. i think i was going through twice as much water a week with coco too. its a lot easier to fill the rez up than water every pot lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

i did rockwool 1st then coco,, i love coco,, less stress


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 15, 2013)

rolla did you get it mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i thought it would be easier to do soil first. then i went to coco and now clay in the wilmas. its all the same to me difficulty wise. the only difference is i drain and re-fill the rez up once a week but in coco i was wattering every other day. i think i was going through twice as much water a week with coco too. its a lot easier to fill the rez up than water every pot lol


Was reading ur post bout doin ur attic mrt, rockwool does the job but you'd have to use plasterboard with silver foil on the back, that stops the condensation and shit, it's a bit cheaper but for once ic3 isn't far wrong lol, the kingspan stuff would be better but more expensive

i never empty the res, after about a week the plants should have emptied it for u, I just top it up wen it's near empty


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 15, 2013)

ice still not sent me pics of your room?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ice still not sent me pics of your room?


i added u on my msn matey,, u aint online


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

i cant believe i just tipped boiling hot fat out of the deep fat fryer all over my foot! it had hardly been off 2 mins and i was moving it to stop the washine machine repair man from burning himself lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 15, 2013)

fucking raging just tried gettin on my hotmail account and the cunts have banned me from it, says other people have been using it
i use that for my main email account and skype... anyone kno if i can get it back?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was reading ur post bout doin ur attic mrt, rockwool does the job but you'd have to use plasterboard with silver foil on the back, that stops the condensation and shit, it's a bit cheaper but for once ic3 isn't far wrong lol, the kingspan stuff would be better but more expensive
> 
> i never empty the res, after about a week the plants should have emptied it for u, I just top it up wen it's near empty


cheers mate, all the info i can get for my attick op helps. my brother and brother in law are builders and smokers so ill be saving a load by having them down to do it so i dont mind spending on supplies lol. its not going to be rushed, ill get them down on a saturday morning or something and do it bit by bit so i can spread the cost

my 50L rez has nearly 20L left when the water level drops to the pump inlet hole thingy. i wait till the pump filter is showing above the water a bit and then use my spare pump and pipe to drain it. it takes a while so i just play on my phone till the buckets full


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fucking raging just tried gettin on my hotmail account and the cunts have banned me from it, says other people have been using it
> i use that for my main email account and skype... anyone kno if i can get it back?


should be able to but you'll have to put a phone number in and they send you a code to reset it


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 15, 2013)

thought you were sending it to my hotmail?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fucking raging just tried gettin on my hotmail account and the cunts have banned me from it, says other people have been using it
> i use that for my main email account and skype... anyone kno if i can get it back?


sum1 fucked u

ther should be a form on the page wat gives u that info, i lost 2 hotmail acts for people trying to sign in too many times, fucking pisstakers


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah had to fill what i could of this form and they gonna send me confirmation to a gmail account. what a palarva had that hotmail open for years


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

How's it going gents? 

Got the misses one of those big fuck off me to you bears for yesterday cost £100, regretting it already as it now lives on our bed, we got a king size bed and I still managed to wake up with my buried in it.

@MRT ICE is right mate if your going to do your attic do it properly, I've given up trying to grow in mine, it's a small attic I used rockwool (120) insulation then damproof coursing (1000 gauge) then thermal barrier 2 layers and my temps were ridiculously hard to control mate, to keep the room warm enough venting into the bedroom underneath I had to have a 700w radiator on up there nearly full blast and then that fucked up my rh and then when it got hot my rh went right up and I couldn't cool it up there because of the extra heat, was a fucking nightmare mate, I've gone back to the spare bedroom now with the same size tent as you and 2x600's and it is so much easier, I shut the bedroom door whilst the lights are out and have a thermostat radiator on in there to make sure the temps stay right and in the evening for lights on I open the bedroom door the outtake ducting is on top of the tent pointing towards the door and it does the job, I could do with my rh being up a bit for veg but for flower it's working well sits at about 45-50rh.

got season 1 of sons of anarchy downloading so gonna have a look at that later.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> How's it going gents?
> 
> Got the misses one of those big fuck off me to you bears for yesterday cost £100, regretting it already as it now lives on our bed, we got a king size bed and I still managed to wake up with my buried in it.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. im going to do it properly. i just didnt know about the mould and stuff lol. when i get it all insulated ill propbably go with the tents up there and cut out inlet and outlet holes in my bedroom seiling for the air cooled lights and chuck and extra extractor going outside to vent the damp air.

sons of anarchy is awesome mate. it took me 3 or 4 episodes to get into it because it just seamed like the same thing over and over again. people on bikes with guns but when you get into it, its a shit hot show


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

yeh remember if u use teh fibre glass shit, membrane between the room stuff and the wool,


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

Kingspan is the best job but u can use rockwool, but then board the rafters with silver back plasterboard, still does the job and is cheaper. I know this shit cos I'm a joiner by trade but hey wtf, maybe ice and dragon know more lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a grow in an attic, we built a room inside the attic. It's a trussed roof so we never boarded the actual roof rafters, we used the inside of the trusses if u know what I mean, so it's like a room in the attic but all the framing was already there, then we lay rockwool on top of the trusses and plasterboard and all is working fine, still a bit cold at night but no damp or condensation or shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Kingspan is the best job but u can use rockwool, but then board the rafters with silver back plasterboard, still does the job and is cheaper. I know this shit cos I'm a joiner by trade but hey wtf, maybe ice and dragon know more lol


i know everyhing!!! i made my grow room and itw orks ratehr well,, have u not got a spare 3ft at the eend of a room? build a false wall? trsut me if i can do it anyone can haha


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mould won't be a problem mate especially if you got 2 roofers coming to help set it up, there's plenty of ways to go about doing it but not so many ways if you want to keep temps under control, I learned that the hard way and I've got years of roofing experience under my belt lol 
I tried doing it on the cheap and it would work for a few months of the year but still too much stress for me, I doubt I'll ever convert another attic but if I do I'll be doing it the same way I would have when it was my job, kingspan,plasterboard,taped and joints and then have it skimmed. Well worth it if your in your house long term, I'm in private rented and we've known since day one that it isn't the most secure as the landlords have live in jobs and when that ends so does our tennancy, well we'd have to move within a couple of months so the house could be sold so I didn't want to do anything permanent.

yeah sons of anarchy looks pretty good newuser has mentioned it a few times to me so thought I'd get on it and have a look before it got hard to find the torrent.

gotta go to B n Q later and get some canes me little exo's are leaning all over the place and I can't be arsed trying to tie the 10 of them up as they're only little, I might have a look and see if they have those small tomato cages down there, my B n Q is shit sometimes they have stuff and then other times it's as if your speaking another language to the dull cunts when your asking about something they were selling just the week before, saying that though one or two of those dull cunts went to my school so that sort of explains it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol I'm a spark but know kingspan is best think any tradesman knows abit about other trades.....you seen the polystyrene sheets not kingspan
Got no foil on um they come in packs cut to size to fit between the joists you have to use a membrane or the foil back boards but Im sure if you use them with some plastic sheet over then standard board is the cheapest option the ruff builders I do work for do it like that so must be cheapest or easiest lol there always cutting corners lol all passes by the inspectors tho.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know everyhing!!! i made my grow room and itw orks ratehr well,, have u not got a spare 3ft at the eend of a room? build a false wall? trsut me if i can do it anyone can haha


Well done u lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well done u lol


hahaha thanx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

sambo clear your box out lad


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

B&Q are robbing bastards lol, I bought a sheet of 9mm ply last week in a builders and payed £12, needed another sheet but by that time the builders was closed so went to b&q and they wer looking about £28 for the same sheet ffs


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Kingspan is the best job but u can use rockwool, but then board the rafters with silver back plasterboard, still does the job and is cheaper. I know this shit cos I'm a joiner by trade but hey wtf, maybe ice and dragon know more lol


Many ways to do it mate, I only mentioned the kingspan because IMO it's the best product for the job, I helped a family member to do his attic a couple of months back and he didn't want to pay for kingspan so we went the same way your on about, I don't know how well it'll insulate his attic as it isn't quiet finished yet there's a couple of square meters left and he hasn't bought the materials yet, it's made a hell of a difference already but he owns his home and will be there for years to come so only time will tell, If it were me and my house I'd go with the kingspan just for peace of mind and longevity but I was a roofer for years and that's what I used many times, more sticking to what ya know if ya get me mate? I did my attic on the cheap and had nothing but headaches but I couldn't plasterboard mine incase it had to be taken down quickly, I could put my attic back to it's original condition with nothing more than bin bags in prob an hour or so with a bit of elbow grease, that's not including the floor though as that's screwed down (osb2) sterling board.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuckin ic is always correct lmao you thick twat lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2013)

Drags did I ever reply to that pm mate? Can't fuckin remember for the life a me but I 've deleted the lot now an fuck knows what you was sayin lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Many ways to do it mate, I only mentioned the kingspan because IMO it's the best product for the job, I helped a family member to do his attic a couple of months back and he didn't want to pay for kingspan so we went the same way your on about, I don't know how well it'll insulate his attic as it isn't quiet finished yet there's a couple of square meters left and he hasn't bought the materials yet, it's made a hell of a difference already but he owns his home and will be there for years to come so only time will tell, If it were me and my house I'd go with the kingspan just for peace of mind and longevity but I was a roofer for years and that's what I used many times, more sticking to what ya know if ya get me mate? I did my attic on the cheap and had nothing but headaches but I couldn't plasterboard mine incase it had to be taken down quickly, I could put my attic back to it's original condition with nothing more than bin bags in prob an hour or so with a bit of elbow grease, that's not including the floor though as that's screwed down (osb2) sterling board.


No doubt kingspan is the best way but its fuckin expensive, if its ur own house its worth doin tho. The ballache about doin an attic is gettin all the shit into the attic, everything needs cut in strips


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Drags did I ever reply to that pm mate? Can't fuckin remember for the life a me but I 've deleted the lot now an fuck knows what you was sayin lol


I don't know mate I can't remember either lol my memory is shot to shit most of the time I can't even remember what day it is never mind a convo that happened longer than a day or two back lol
I deleted everything in my inbox aswell because things were getting weird and a couple of peeps had the same prob so thought it best to just delete everything mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuck it then, how you goin anyhow mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Kingspan is the best job but u can use rockwool, but then board the rafters with silver back plasterboard, still does the job and is cheaper. I know this shit cos I'm a joiner by trade but hey wtf, maybe ice and dragon know more lol


im lost now. i thought you where all saying the same sort of thing? the foil plaster board is kingspan aint it? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Foiled-Insulated-Plasterboard-2400x1200-37-5mm-Kingspan-K17-Thermaline-/121030485735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c2dfaa6e7


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No doubt kingspan is the best way but its fuckin expensive, if its ur own house its worth doin tho. The ballache about doin an attic is gettin all the shit into the attic, everything needs cut in strips


I know I had to do mine on my own mate was a fucking nightmare, I had the boards pre cut to 2x8 and delivered, was a headache from start to finish, wish I hadn't had bothered now but lesson learned, I hate doing things half assed but thought it was the best way to go just incase the worst ever happened, for time and stress invested I should have just gambled and done it properly it would have paid 10 times over by now. I fucking hate renting mate the house I'm in now would be great if it were more secure for the long term but sadly it's not so I'm gonna stick to one of the spare bedrooms and save myself the stress I think.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im lost now. i thought you where all saying the same sort of thing? the foil plaster board is kingspan aint it? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Foiled-Insulated-Plasterboard-2400x1200-37-5mm-Kingspan-K17-Thermaline-/121030485735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c2dfaa6e7


Aye that's the job only thicker, or u can buy the kingspan and plasterboard seperate, that's 2 in1 sorta thing lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck it then, how you goin anyhow mate?


LMFAO I'm good cheers mate, were like a pair of old codgers with alzheimers! how you been keeping? 
I just been dossing about waiting on the misses to get home from work so I can go out and have a look for something to prop me plants up with, I'll prob end up with some canes but want to have a look to see if they have those small tomato cages, they had them in months ago and the last time I asked about them they didn't know what I was talking about, they're a bunch of cabbages in my local B n Q lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I know I had to do mine on my own mate was a fucking nightmare, I had the boards pre cut to 2x8 and delivered, was a headache from start to finish, wish I hadn't had bothered now but lesson learned, I hate doing things half assed but thought it was the best way to go just incase the worst ever happened, for time and stress invested I should have just gambled and done it properly it would have paid 10 times over by now. I fucking hate renting mate the house I'm in now would be great if it were more secure for the long term but sadly it's not so I'm gonna stick to one of the spare bedrooms and save myself the stress I think.


An attic grows just a pain in the arse if u ask me anyway. The attic I grow in is at a m8s I just use a spare room. If there goina come knocking there goina find it anyway so if u got a spare room best just use it


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye that's the job only thicker, or u can buy the kingspan and plasterboard seperate, that's 2 in1 sorta thing lol


i honestly havent got a clue when it comes to diy. im basically a tool maker but havent got any paper work to prove it and a dumper driver lol. im hoping to buy this house off the council when i get a tidy job again. the last start i had only lasted 7 hours. i dont mind paying more to get it done tidy because i can spread the cost over a year or more if i have to and i cant ever see me giving up smoking green. i hate drink so theres not much else for me to do.

i got 3 kids so no spare room lol. i got my tent taking up half of my bedroom that the reason i want to get the attick done out. i just want to make sure im not giving the choppers a big glowing sign


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> An attic grows just a pain in the arse if u ask me anyway. The attic I grow in is at a m8s I just use a spare room. If there goina come knocking there goina find it anyway so if u got a spare room best just use it


Couldn't agree with you more mate, I only went down the attic route because of the misses, she saw it as it used to be my job so I can do it at home lol I tried explaining to her it would be hard work controlling temps etc the way I'd have to do it but she wanted me to try just so she could say I had tried? fucking nutter cost me months of headaches but the things we ddo to keep our other halfs happy huh, atleast now she knows it's either gotta be done properly which will cost or stay in one of the bedrooms and now I can say I tried the way she wanted to so balls to trying again, even though it would only be a day or twos work she knows I'm done with lugging water up ladders and she can't moan at me now so was sort of worth all the headaches.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i honestly havent got a clue when it comes to diy. im basically a tool maker but havent got any paper work to prove it and a dumper driver lol. im hoping to buy this house off the council when i get a tidy job again. the last start i had only lasted 7 hours. i dont mind paying more to get it done tidy because i can spread the cost over a year or more if i have to and i cant ever see me giving up smoking green. i hate drink so theres not much else for me to do.
> 
> i got 3 kids so no spare room lol. i got my tent taking up half of my bedroom that the reason i want to get the attick done out. i just want to make sure im not giving the choppers a big glowing sign


It sounds like it would be a worth while investment for you mate, my attic is tiny but if it was big enough and we were guaranteed we could stay here for a few years I'd probably get my arse in gear and do it properly, when you speak to your family members about starting the job get them to ask about there's a factory unit up by pontypool somewhere I think that sells kngspan and off cuts very cheap, I thinks it's because most of it has been damaged a little, top of the pallet stuff but it won't make no odds as you won't be looking at it mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a gonna gents take it easy, gotta go sort out me mum's boiler bless her she can't figure out the timer and has managed to get the heating stuck on, she can't turn it off at the thermostat either so fuck knows what she done.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> It sounds like it would be a worth while investment for you mate, my attic is tiny but if it was big enough and we were guaranteed we could stay here for a few years I'd probably get my arse in gear and do it properly, when you speak to your family members about starting the job get them to ask about there's a factory unit up by pontypool somewhere I think that sells kngspan and off cuts very cheap, I thinks it's because most of it has been damaged a little, top of the pallet stuff but it won't make no odds as you won't be looking at it mate.


cheers mate, ill look into that


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone had any experience using triacontanol? I have just bought some from eBay thinking of using it alongside Dutch pro a+b and explode. I understand it is the main ingredient in can a boost. So I'm hoping for a bumper harvest. Any input would be greatly accepted.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> Anyone had any experience using triacontanol? I have just bought some from eBay thinking of using it alongside Dutch pro a+b and explode. I understand it is the main ingredient in can a boost. So I'm hoping for a bumper harvest. Any input would be greatly accepted.


i think yorkie was getting some but im waiting till i hear how he got off with it. ive got a link about it if thias helps http://www.triplantanol.com/science.html


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks mrt info was just what I was looking for. The stuff sounds great and alot cheaper. Lets just see how it performs with explode.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

my seedling kandy kush got fucking eagle claw leaves, anyone know what causes that?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

over watering aint it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> over watering aint it?


dunno im perfect in everyway so i never come acrossthese problems IMO!! ahaha


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah probably over watering, i fed it ph 5.2 water then rtelized what i done, so flushed it with proper ph'd water, should be alright in a few days i hope.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno im perfect in everyway so i never come acrossthese problems IMO!! ahaha


How about you jump off yer high horse and splat on teh ground ahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> How about you jump off yer high horse and splat on teh ground ahaha


jump?? with my leg?
and im on my soap box not a horse, it wouldnt carry me

seriously this is my first grow with no issues, so far,, if ur rockwoooll calm down with feeding. u can easily overwater, been ther done that and fucked it off,, coco all the way for me


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> jump?? with my leg?
> and im on my soap box not a horse, it wouldnt carry me
> 
> seriously this is my first grow with no issues, so far,, if ur rockwoooll calm down with feeding. u can easily overwater, been ther done that and fucked it off,, coco all the way for me


no rockwool, just had to flush out that low ph water before i got some deficiencies or what ever ph does lmao.

Soo... you're a crip? im a blood brraap braap lmfao...


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno im perfect in everyway so i never come acrossthese problems IMO!! ahaha


you just plain kill them dont you? lmao

im watering every 2 hours at the mo, with no problems lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 15, 2013)

ye long as not to much water lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

Claw like leaves can also be nitrogen overdose as you fed them Ph 5.2 which will make your plant take up more nitrogen but will also lock out most other elements. If you got red stems as well it will be nitrogen.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

Nah stems are green, the leaves aren't dark green so i don't think its nitrogen abundance, ill just leave it to dry out and see what happens.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

yeh i dont get problems, i just get death outright hahaha
just checked mine, the ones from seed the stems are like finger fat, the physco ther real skinny stems but theyl hav stands on em i done 1 the rest to go, ther on half a litre a day feed atm, lost me watering can so need another,#
question,
one of my airpotw i had to cut in half like tallways coz i ran out of coco wen potting up,, will i need to get more coco and put in full size pot? or u think it wont affect yeild with half t all pot?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

Iv done bbs cheese in coco in a 6 litre pot and got 3 oz off it. Don't worry too much bout pot size in coco.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> Iv done bbs cheese in coco in a 6 litre pot and got 3 oz off it. Don't worry too much bout pot size in coco.


 yeh last run i did 6 under a 600 and pulled a little over 2oz a pop,., but that was 10 litre pots with old bulb,, this time im running nrly 1k both brand new bulbs BUT the airpots are wrapped round more so they dident take as much room so not as big, but this one in particular rather than being 12 inches tall its like 5


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i dont get problems, i just get death outright hahaha
> just checked mine, the ones from seed the stems are like finger fat, the physco ther real skinny stems but theyl hav stands on em i done 1 the rest to go, ther on half a litre a day feed atm, lost me watering can so need another,#
> question,
> one of my airpotw i had to cut in half like tallways coz i ran out of coco wen potting up,, will i need to get more coco and put in full size pot? or u think it wont affect yeild with half t all pot?


i love to keep my fan on my plants, makes all my stems thick as me knob


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

I hate airpots I just use square 12 litre pots. Get massive yeilds with them in canna coco. I'm Guna start usin triacontanol along with explode at week 5 my og kush are massive for 20 days of flowering.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i love to keep my fan on my plants, makes all my stems thick as me knob


yeh i have my fan on constant this grow, its a 16" fan, havent managed to get it higher than lowest setting, any more than that till they get bigger and its like a coco whirlwind LOL,,so u think the fan helsp then?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

I have 3 fans in my tent stems are really thick but one pheno of the ghs exo is a very tall thin branched sativa that will not thicken up no matter what I do but I hear the real exo does the same.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i have my fan on constant this grow, its a 16" fan, havent managed to get it higher than lowest setting, any more than that till they get bigger and its like a coco whirlwind LOL,,so u think the fan helsp then?


yeah 100% the fan helps to make some thick stems, Mine is an oscilating fan, but its broken right now ffs i gotta send it back for a replacement same with a 250w cfl i got that only lights up half the tubes. I had a plant on my windowsill about a year ago, there was no fan on it, an it turned into a lanky streak of piss stretchy and thin stem, the two things i despise on plants, i love myself a thick stemmed bush for real....


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> I have 3 fans in my tent stems are really thick but one pheno of the ghs exo is a very tall thin branched sativa that will not thicken up no matter what I do but I hear the real exo does the same.


supercrop that mf, that'l help.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

so... what are you guys smokin right now, i aint got nothin till my plants are done in around 10-11 weeks, well i occasionally get a bit of soapbar to do me over...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2013)

im smoking ghs SLH and BC atm got a oz of a pal for 150-- sum pal like but better than buying .6 for a tenner,

mines a 16 inch fan its way fucking powerful, amazon had em for 6 qwid and 5 delivery,, how cud i turn that offer down ! 16" oscelating fan for 11 qwid delivered, new in box, fucking awsoem


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 15, 2013)

I have topped her 4 times but she is still the tallest and my other exo is really short sativa but they both smell the same the dinafem og kush are very thick and stink. And I'm smoking g13 haze from barneys.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im smoking ghs SLH and BC atm got a oz of a pal for 150-- sum pal like but better than buying .6 for a tenner,
> 
> mines a 16 inch fan its way fucking powerful, amazon had em for 6 qwid and 5 delivery,, how cud i turn that offer down ! 16" oscelating fan for 11 qwid delivered, new in box, fucking awsoem


fuckin wish i was around on that deal, i have bought 2 fans so far both have been faulty prolly cuz they are on 18 hours a day, even though these fans are "hydroponic accesories built to run 24/7" lmfao i need to get a decent fan that wont fucking break on me, when you post that rhiz on monday throw in a few oz lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> I have topped her 4 times but she is still the tallest and my other exo is really short sativa but they both smell the same the dinafem og kush are very thick and stink. And I'm smoking g13 haze from barneys.


nice, nice, dont you practice lst? im loving it and not realy seeing it being removed from my growing style, same with topping, and i use 18l square atami pots, hoping next grow i can get coco in them and just rack in the budddsss mmmmmm.......


----------



## delvite (Feb 15, 2013)

good evening uk, massive harvest upload in my journal for your viewing pleasure. sneak peek 





........................................................peace out n video will be up soon


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> good evening uk, massive harvest upload in my journal for your viewing pleasure. sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real nice there mate


----------



## delvite (Feb 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lookin real nice there mate


thought id tread every1 to the first cut, sore fingers but big smile


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> thought id tread every1 to the first cut, sore fingers but big smile


nice, how long do you dry for? do you keep track of drying temps and RH and all that shyte when drying & curing?


----------



## delvite (Feb 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nice, how long do you dry for? do you keep track of drying temps and RH and all that shyte when drying & curing?


5 days drying with the fan and extraction on then curing, didnt keep track of rh but left the pots in to keep rh low


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

cool, taking the advice for my harvest can't come any quicker lol another 10-12 weeks before they will even be close.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> 5 days drying with the fan and extraction on then curing, didnt keep track of rh but left the pots in to keep rh low


Do you grow for personal or are you makin some dirty mulah of that critical?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

i need a new fan. i got 2 little clip on things the start of my last grow and the both of them have packed in now. i tried cleaning them last night but it didnt do much good.

looking good delvite mate. i cant wait for mine to be down now. i hate the chopping down but when its done im happy as fuck


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 16, 2013)

im always to be chopping lol


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

those clip on fans, fuk me they die easy.



mrt1980 said:


> i need a new fan. i got 2 little clip on things the start of my last grow and the both of them have packed in now. i tried cleaning them last night but it didnt do much good.
> 
> looking good delvite mate. i cant wait for mine to be down now. i hate the chopping down but when its done im happy as fuck


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

DST said:


> those clip on fans, fuk me they die easy.



i know. ive ony been growing just over a year and ive got through some fans. im spending nearly as much on fans as i am on nutes lol

do you think i need a new one for this grow? im nearly 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## delvite (Feb 16, 2013)

good afternoon uk  harvest video any1 ...........................................[video=youtube;CjmyR_uqOlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmyR_uqOlI[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2013)

afternoon greasy cum stains, mylars here at last. chamber built tomorrow.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> good afternoon uk  harvest video any1 ...........................................[video=youtube;CjmyR_uqOlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmyR_uqOlI[/video]


&#8203;all info on how it smokes please  x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuckin wish i was around on that deal, i have bought 2 fans so far both have been faulty prolly cuz they are on 18 hours a day, even though these fans are "hydroponic accesories built to run 24/7" lmfao i need to get a decent fan that wont fucking break on me, when you post that rhiz on monday throw in a few oz lmao


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tectronic-FAN02-16-Oscillating-Fan/dp/B000TBIH5A/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1361025265&sr=8-9


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> good afternoon uk  harvest video any1 ...........................................[video=youtube;CjmyR_uqOlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmyR_uqOlI[/video]


looking nice mate. you've just saved me hours of trimming next time. i used to try and cut most of the leaves off at the stem, now im just snipping the ends off 

whens the weigh in?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> looking nice mate. you've just saved me hours of trimming next time. i used to try and cut most of the leaves off at the stem, now im just snipping the ends off
> 
> whens the weigh in?


Trimming takes me far longer than that, I do try and snip every small leaf right at the stem, takes me and a m8 fuckin days...each to their own I suppose


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Trimming takes me far longer than that, I do try and snip every small leaf right at the stem, takes me and a m8 fuckin days...each to their own I suppose


my last chop down session lasted 24hrs doing the most part and then another few hours tidying it up when it was dry. i had some powder and stayed up all night. i got 18oz from the lot

i might just take all the fan leaves off when their wet and tidy them up when their dry. i find its easier to just snap them off dry instead of getting the scissors all sticky


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 16, 2013)

An exo and psychosis mother that grew a bit too big so I decided to scrogg them, need a bit of attention but they'll do, put them in flower about two weeks ago I think. I know there's dead leaf and shit but goina clean her up now


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 16, 2013)

Alright ladies and gents,

finished season one of sons of anarchy, had a bad night and never slept so watched the whole first season and got the second downloading now.

@MRT you might want to trim as normal and just leave a couple of buds to dry without trimming and then go and see which way is quicker, I tried it by leaving just a couple of buds to dry without trimming them and I found it a serious ball ache once the sugar leaves had dried and curled up, it seemed to take much longer for me to do those couple of buds than I thought it would have, each to their own and all that mate and I'm slow when it comes to trimming no matter whether it's dry or still wet, the longest trim session I've had was about 3 days on me own to do just over 40oz but that was trimmed to within an inch of it's life lol, I'm thinking a rough trim on this next one and leave it at that, I haven't seen weed trimmed like I do for years now.

@Delvite Looking lovely mate!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alright ladies and gents,
> 
> finished season one of sons of anarchy, had a bad night and never slept so watched the whole first season and got the second downloading now.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, ive tried both ways and the dry way seams a bit better for me. i just put the scissors to the side of the sugar leaf and flick it sideways and 9 times out of 10 it just snaps off and falls into the tray i got underneath. it only works tho if its propper crispy dry lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2013)

*

cheers mate, ive tried both ways and the dry way seams a bit better for me.......ummm okay then.​




*


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

dura72 said:


> *
> 
> cheers mate, ive tried both ways and the dry way seams a bit better for me.......ummm okay then.​
> 
> ...


whats wrong with that?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> whats wrong with that?



ive spent far too much of my life watching Carry on films


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

perverted sense of humour lol


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 16, 2013)

Trimming every leaf at the stem !! Fuck that for a laugh my weed is nowhere near leafy either .


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Trimming every leaf at the stem !! Fuck that for a laugh my weed is nowhere near leafy either .


not every single one. just down to the really small ones. i just seam to get a shit load of leaf with most strains ive grown. blue widow was one of the easiest ive had to trim. ive just germenated 4 of them and im going to put them in rockwool cubes and then into 3L air pots with clay pebbles in to veg up a bit. i havent got a spare wilma, light or tent so ill be hand watering them and then ill have to transplant them into the 18L wilma pots its 4-5 weeks. ill be putting them in my flower tent for 12 hours and then take them out to give them a bit more light. i thought it sounded like a good idea at the time but now im not convinced lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2013)

also wen u trim like that the little tiny leave shirvvle to the bud givingmore weight


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 16, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Trimming every leaf at the stem !! Fuck that for a laugh my weed is nowhere near leafy either .


Why not? Especially if its personal, it's the bud u grow it for right? I don't smoke the sugar leaves after trimming so why smoke them on the buds. And my buds far from leafy rolla


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> not every single one. just down to the really small ones. i just seam to get a shit load of leaf with most strains ive grown. blue widow was one of the easiest ive had to trim. ive just germenated 4 of them and im going to put them in rockwool cubes and then into 3L air pots with clay pebbles in to veg up a bit. i havent got a spare wilma, light or tent so ill be hand watering them and then ill have to transplant them into the 18L wilma pots its 4-5 weeks. ill be putting them in my flower tent for 12 hours and then take them out to give them a bit more light. i thought it sounded like a good idea at the time but now im not convinced lol



i agree, just trimmed blue widow up, nice bud to leaf ratio. done 3 so far, blue widow, cluster bomb and a world of seeds afghan kush x white widow, bit of flash dried off each ,so far the kush x white widow wins on high 4 me. 5 to go .....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i agree, just trimmed blue widow up, nice bud to leaf ratio. done 3 so far, blue widow, cluster bomb and a world of seeds afghan kush x white widow, bit of flash dried off each ,so far the kush x white widow wins on high 4 me. 5 to go .....


Lovely taste of the bluewidows I done after a weeks dry, didn't really need cured for the smell, nice weed


----------



## iiKode (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn ebay no getting my shit sent to me on time, i ordered a mini hygrometre for the curing jars, that was 25 days ago fuckin hong kong, ordered my carbon filter kit, an payed for delivery, the estimate was thursday or friday 1st class, still not here....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2013)

im waiting on 1 coco block to get this PE in a full size pot, takin the piss 2 weeks f rom sheffield let alone china,, y get a mtre for ya jars/? veeryone else does fine without one, just seems to be a worry making machine if u ask me, good luck with that

china takes 3-4 weeks, but ive had stuff in 7 days so it really depends,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 16, 2013)

It only cost me 2 quid and i have another 2 that cost me a quid, i thought well if i have come this far i might as well try and do everything right for curing since they dreaded hay smell would be such a disappointment.


----------



## delvite (Feb 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;all info on how it smokes please  x


will do  x


mrt1980 said:


> looking nice mate. you've just saved me hours of trimming next time. i used to try and cut most of the leaves off at the stem, now im just snipping the ends off
> 
> whens the weigh in?


leavin it a day or 2 yet m8 but will post as soon as its done


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 16, 2013)

Thought you lot might like this vid.. [video=facebook;406800702744561]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=406800702744561&amp;set=vb.302896416450257 &amp;type=2&amp;theater[/video]


----------



## zVice (Feb 16, 2013)

I wonder if you sprayed this on your car.. you'd never need to wash it again..
or be able to for that matter.





Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might like this vid.. [video=facebook;406800702744561]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=406800702744561&amp;set=vb.302896416450257 &amp;type=2&amp;theater[/video]


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Why not? Especially if its personal, it's the bud u grow it for right? I don't smoke the sugar leaves after trimming so why smoke them on the buds. And my buds far from leafy rolla


Just don't see the point there's just as much trichomes on that tiny suger leaf than it is on the bud I would lose more trichomes handling the bud trying to get to the tiny leafs its just not worth it + your looking at some serious hours, days in my case . I'm not saying its right or wrong just I don't do it . Never ever had someone say my gear is leafy I'm the biggest hater when it comes to leafy bud .


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> I wonder if you sprayed this on your car.. you'd never need to wash it again..
> or be able to for that matter.


Well apparently its usable on ANY surface so ya prob can, probably quite costly tho


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2013)

well extra bits of flooring down tomorrow, extra strut for the light, moving up to 2 x 600 instead of one, move the electrics and set it all up, rehydrate the coco, fill the pots up, put the new mylar up and seal the chamber as much as possible with gaffa tape and then just wait on the seedlings gettin delivered.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 16, 2013)

What you got coming dura ?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 16, 2013)

supposed to be 'space' ,16 of them. im not dealing with the ordering it my mate thats sorting that end out, the house there goin to the person has never grown so they cant bring them on and i personaly cant bring anything into my house now so its left to another experienced grower to sort it out. looking forward to gettin back into the game.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 16, 2013)

this is my blue widows potted up. its got quite a lot of rockwool so it sould be alright with the hand wattering


----------



## iiKode (Feb 16, 2013)

fuck me bmeat bashing is hard work, fucking better stay away from this thread.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 16, 2013)

master kush is gettin nice an bushy just the way i like it, done another supercrop last night, cuz i dont want it stretching.

sorry the pics are a bit dark 
motherfuckin claw leaves i hate em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> master kush is gettin nice n bushy just the way i like it, done another supercrop last night, cuz i dont want it stretching.
> 
> sorry the pics are a bit dark
> View attachment 2528119motherfuckin claw leaves i hate em.


is that a 30litre pot? i got one of those, if soits gunna be fucking huge!! u r using more feed than u normally would but meh! lovely plant
waait till uswitch to airpots, u wont be as keen to carry them to the bathroom

btw,, them tiles suk ass!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that a 30litre pot? i got one of those, if soits gunna be fucking huge!! u r using more feed than u normally would but meh! lovely plant
> waait till uswitch to airpots, u wont be as keen to carry them to the bathroom
> 
> btw,, them tiles suk ass!


yeah tiles are shyte. 18l pot mate an yeah first time taking the pot to the bathroom the way back was fuckin agony on my fingers the weight nearly took em off! and the small one is only in a 7l pot not guna bother transplanting that one im wanting around 3 oz on my big one hope i can pull that at least


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2013)

Mornin shaggers another sunny day ere, still freezing me nuts of tho smoking this jakey lol

Propa 8th of psycho comin Tuesday I reckon, can't fuckin wait been way to long lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

Morning all, out of interest has anyone got anything the fairy could deliver?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

I just up potted to 10L and thought they were huge lol, only use 6's usually. 

bubble runs just drying nicely on the windowsill. Smells lush.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I just up potted to 10L and thought they were huge lol, only use 6's usually.
> 
> bubble runs just drying nicely on the windowsill. Smells lush.


Do you run smaller plants like a SoG?, i got the 18l pots so i could have 2 big plants, just makes sense to me that a plant with a happy root system will give you alot of


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

nah man i run bushes. i pull decent returns from 6L with a bit of topping and training  i've gotten the 10's to see i I can push it a bit. 

going to fire up my first ever DWC soon. just vegging another stinky fingerez for it. mine in flower is bouncing along in coco. 

can't remember whether it's 3 or 4 weeks or in between!?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

Morning lads ! How are we all ?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man i run bushes. i pull decent returns from 6L with a bit of topping and training  i've gotten the 10's to see i I can push it a bit.
> 
> going to fire up my first ever DWC soon. just vegging another stinky fingerez for it. mine in flower is bouncing along in coco.
> 
> ...


i realy want to try DWC too, once i start using coco i think ill sneak in a dwc bucket see what i can do, the hydro shop near me sells all the stuff for dwc, less than 20quid and you have dwc including the airpump.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hows it goin guys. Has anybody had any bug problems at this time of the year? I would of thought it was too early in the year for stuff like that here in the uk, although I noticed the other day the midges are out and about now in the garden. My plants were looking stressed and with a closer look I noticed that a leaf had a piece missing like it had been eaten!. I got my loupe out to look at them and I picked up on a few tiny white dots (not trichomes) on the under side of the leaves and tops which could be larvae. It's not moving and its fucking microscopic so it could be anything really. I haven't seen anything else in there like adult bugs so I'm confused?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

yeh don them 10litre airpots are fucking massiv,, i made mine smaller but i may get sum 6 litre ones for next run, be perfect for my space x8


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Hows it goin guys. Has anybody had any bug problems at this time of the year? I would of thought it was too early in the year for stuff like that here in the uk, although I noticed the other day the midges are out and about now in the garden. My plants were looking stressed and with a closer look I noticed that a leaf had a piece missing like it had been eaten!. I got my loupe out to look at them and I picked up on a few tiny white dots (not trichomes) on the under side of the leaves and tops which could be larvae. It's not moving and its fucking microscopic so it could be anything really. I haven't seen anything else in there like adult bugs so I'm confused?


sounds like caterpillar eggs tbh


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> sounds like caterpillar eggs tbh


Hmmmmm. Just taken a look on google and it doesn't look like it mate. Once I think about it's probably something I've done to them. They are only two weeks old so I have bung them back under my 125 watt enviro light and trained my fan away from them so they can recover and build a better root system in the pebbles. Basically it's probably environment related. I've answered my own questions I think haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

have you got a pic of it?


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'l grab a few shortly mate.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have you got a pic of it?


Here we go dude. They look a little down about something. You can see the leaf damage I'm on about on one picture. Looks like it's just dried out though from the fan and heat maybe. 

Cheers


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

no pics showing up?


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

They're are delahaze by the way. They are 13 days old today from seed.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

weird. I can see em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> weird. I can see em.


yeh i can see em too

im looking and me id say they look half with it being too hot with them curling up at the edges and that other looks burnt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2013)

Easy all just wanna know if any of you locals can sort me out with a few clones? I know its a bit shady but I have no one else to ask


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy all just wanna know if any of you locals can sort me out with a few clones? I know its a bit shady but I have no one else to ask


Buy seeds.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

What do you think ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy all just wanna know if any of you locals can sort me out with a few clones? I know its a bit shady but I have no one else to ask


well u defoo got no1 to ask now, coz u aint getting em from here, we dont promote growing or do cloones, all our images are google stock photos and we just talk as if we was growing

soz go to silk rd try your luck ther

ive commented dime,,, u rockwool or dwc? eitherway i fucking hate them both lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeh. With my 400 watt hps in there it can easily hit about 28/29 if i don't keep my eye on the house temperature. Bit young still for hps maybe? They are in three inch rockwool cubes first then when I had a roots poking out they went into the wilma. Two 15 minute feeds a day and the e.c is 1.0 on the nose. Maybe its a bit hot for a haze strain at this point. Either way they need to come on a bit before I stick the big light over them again I rate.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Rockwool is terrible as well. I wont be using it next time.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Yeh. With my 400 watt hps in there it can easily hit about 28/29 if i don't keep my eye on the house temperature. Bit young still for hps maybe? They are in three inch rockwool cubes first then when I had a roots poking out they went into the wilma. Two 15 minute feeds a day and the e.c is 1.0 on the nose. Maybe its a bit hot for a haze strain at this point. Either way they need to come on a bit before I stick the big light over them again I rate.


What nutes u using? I've been running wilmas for ages, I feed em 15 mins every two hours. If u don't have it I'd recommend using ionics nutes, that's what I use and never have any problems, don't check ph, ec or fuck all either


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm using dutch pro mate. They worked good for me last time so... Is that frequency of feeding ok at that age under a weak light? Thought that over watering might become an issue.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2013)

Easy all just wanna know if any of you locals can sort me out with a few clones? I know its a bit shady but I have no one else to ask


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> I'm using dutch pro mate. They worked good for me last time so... Is that frequency of feeding ok at that age under a weak light? Thought that over watering might become an issue.


I run them on that timer for the day they go in, usually feed them from the first week too. Don't think u can really over water them in the pebbles anyway.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 17, 2013)

how much nutes are you giving them? im using the wilma and i watered every 4 hours at the start and now im doing every 2 when the lights on and i give them 1 feed while its off.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

They had 25 ml to 14 litres of water. My ppm is 500 on my truncheon. I will try and up the feeds to see if that helps.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

That's with half of the background ec taken into account as well.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

Mines every two hours and skip a few hours in dark. Mine at the minute take 80l of water, 7ml per litre thats 560 so I gave them just over 600 and all looks fine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeh mr gamma don't worry I was just asking if any one had these imaginary clones for an imaginary grow I want to start lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mines every two hours and skip a few hours in dark. Mine at the minute take 80l of water, 7ml per litre thats 560 so I gave them just over 600 and all looks fine



So maybe up the feed a notch then. Say 1.1 1.2 ec?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh mr gamma don't worry I was just asking if any one had these imaginary clones for an imaginary grow I want to start lol


go to attitude seedbank and buy sum seeds and sum root riots of ebay,, 

my man uses vatalink max for rockwool and its spot on for him,

rockwool is fucking mental for showing issues real fast,like 1 min can be fine and the next your fucking stressing lol,, i stick with coco, but each to ther own,

i was feeding mine 7-8ml per litre of canna A&B max recomended dose is 4ml per litre, dident get any issues, no burn nnoting,infact they seemed to like it,snorted, but rolled bak now


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to be careful though since they are sativa dom.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> So maybe up the feed a notch then. Say 1.1 1.2 ec?


Ive never used any other nutes bar the ionics cos they work for me just givin it what it says in the bottle, don't have an ec pen so wouldn't know m8


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> go to attitude seedbank and buy sum seeds and sum root riots of ebay,,
> 
> my man uses vatalink max for rockwool and its spot on for him,
> 
> rockwool is fucking mental for showing issues real fast,like 1 min can be fine and the next your fucking stressing lol,, i stick with coco, but each to ther own,



True. I see alot seedlings look shitty in rockwool. My last grow was the same story but the trend seems to be they kind of just grow out of it.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive never used any other nutes bar the ionics cos they work for me just givin it what it says in the bottle, don't have an ec pen so wouldn't know m8


I'll give em a shot mate I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks mr ganja I do get from attitude just limited on space if u know what i mean. I've got a 1.2x1.2x2m tent 600 witty hps and mh.but thinking of getting 2 60x60 or 80 x80 tents so I can clone and veg and flower keep the 600 for flower and get a 400 for clones and veg what ya reckon?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Thanks mr ganja I do get from attitude just limited on space if u know what i mean. I've got a 1.2x1.2x2m tent 600 witty hps and mh.but thinking of getting 2 60x60 or 80 x80 tents so I can clone and veg and flower keep the 600 for flower and get a 400 for clones and veg what ya reckon?


yeh do perp, best making yer own cuts pal, seriously u wont get any form here, your a new member, be active on here and mybe ina yr youcan get sum love and get sum


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Thanks mr ganja I do get from attitude just limited on space if u know what i mean. I've got a 1.2x1.2x2m tent 600 witty hps and mh.but thinking of getting 2 60x60 or 80 x80 tents so I can clone and veg and flower keep the 600 for flower and get a 400 for clones and veg what ya reckon?


If you realy want clones i can help, 
First- Buy some seeds
second- grow them seeds into plants
third- buy some rooting gel
fourth -take some clones
fifth- boom there you go, a binch of clones...


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

How are all the islanders today anyway?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

Going back to the pots your using lads I ran airpots last run against smart pots to be onest not much difference in quality & yeild but I found the smart pots easier plus they ain't as big the airpots . I use 20ltr smart pots now and they are more vertical than width which is very very handy a lot more room in the tent .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Going back to the pots your using lads I ran airpots last run against smart pots to be onest not much difference in quality & yeild but I found the smart pots easier plus they ain't as big the airpots . I use 20ltr smart pots now and they are more vertical than width which is very very handy a lot more room in the tent .


ther them fabric pots aint they? i may give em a run next round, these airpots ther real big and real messy. i should buy sum tites to go over them to stop medium falling out but never got ound to it,, im after a few of the circuler plant stands if anyones got 7 for sale lemmi know )

auto pots seem to be rather good to


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

I can send you 1 if you wanna try it out get a feel for them before you buy m8 got 1 or 2 laying about somewhere .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeaa looked at the auto pots I want to get the right strain in the garden before i change anything else . I think it's going to be an all out war with my sour flame , blues/livers and phsycosis unless these hazeman strains can impress. But yeild is always on my mind


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Yeaa looked at the auto pots I want to get the right strain in the garden before i change anything else . I think it's going to be an all out war with my sour flame , blues/livers and phsycosis unless these hazeman strains can impress. But yeild is always on my mind


yeh if ya can,, i got one thats in a half size airpot coz i ran outa coco, so im waiting on another brik of coco wich hasent arrived, so if u could send me one be great, if not its no bother i think ther rather cheap on ebay anyways?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-GALLON-15-LITRE-SMART-POT-FREE-SMART-POT-COTTON-BAG-/281066420582?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4170dd3966

them ones? lol on the free bag,, like ur gunna walk arond with a smart pot labeled shopping bag IMO, not very subtle now issit?

is this the same thing just diffrent name?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabric-Air-Pruning-Plant-Pots-PLANT-T-Dirt-Fibre-Breathable-Portable-HIGH-YIELD-/261171156144?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Pots_Window_Boxes_CV&var=&hash=item3ccf0394b0


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh if ya can,, i got one thats in a half size airpot coz i ran outa coco, so im waiting on another brik of coco wich hasent arrived, so if u could send me one be great, if not its no bother i think ther rather cheap on ebay anyways?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-GALLON-15-LITRE-SMART-POT-FREE-SMART-POT-COTTON-BAG-/281066420582?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4170dd3966
> 
> ...


auto pots are different mate, their hydro systems http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOPOT-EASY2GROW-6-POT-SYSTEM-COMPLETE-KIT-AUTO-POTS-/270897989014?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f12c74596

i was getting them confused with oxy pots before. i want a set of the oxy pots. DWC is something im going to have a go at when ive done a few grows in the wilmas
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Ikon-DWC-OxyPot-Basic-Single-Unit-Kit-Pebbles-Oxy-Pot-Bubbler-MK2-No-Pump-/300678383635?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4601d40813


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got one of the 12 DWC bubbler systems, the full kit never used. Bought it before I bough the two big wilma systems but when I set it up the big air pump feeding air to the pots was far too load for we're its at. Might get to use it someday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've got one of the 12 DWC bubbler systems, the full kit never used. Bought it before I bough the two big wilma systems but when I set it up the big air pump feeding air to the pots was far too load for we're its at. Might get to use it someday


 fuk me the 12 pots are like 400+? bit of a expene for summet u wont use, 
just been upto me plants, im gunna have sum problems, i.e 8 is a lil too much for my space, well not too big but ima have sum manouvering issues, seriously, fuk i can only just rech to feed now let alone 8 weeks time, not really getting any stretch on the physco, so thats a bonus, im thinking for next run either use these cotton pot things or go for the 8 pot wilma but put coco in her,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

I've a pair of 4 single auto pots, tanks res, and gubbins going spare if anyone wants them. They're just sitting. don't really want owt for them but postage.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've a pair of 4 single auto pots, tanks res, and gubbins going spare if anyone wants them. They're just sitting. don't really want owt for them but postage.


wayya want for em pal?


----------



## TicKle (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya want for em pal?



''dont really want owt for them but postage''

think he already answered ya question m8


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright lads, anyone have any experience with house an garden bud xl, i got the pk13/14/topbooster what ever its called, but they say you want to use bud xl with it for some heavy yeilds anyone know?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me the 12 pots are like 400+? bit of a expene for summet u wont use,
> just been upto me plants, im gunna have sum problems, i.e 8 is a lil too much for my space, well not too big but ima have sum manouvering issues, seriously, fuk i can only just rech to feed now let alone 8 weeks time, not really getting any stretch on the physco, so thats a bonus, im thinking for next run either use these cotton pot things or go for the 8 pot wilma but put coco in her,


I know m8, I think I paid near 500 for it, was between me and a m8 tho but I do hope to use it once I can get somewhere else for it. I wouldn't mind tryin coco in the wilma but just goina stick to what I know for now


----------



## TicKle (Feb 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Alright lads, anyone have any experience with house an garden bud xl, i got the pk13/14/topbooster what ever its called, but they say you want to use bud xl with it for some heavy yeilds anyone know?



i got some a couple of year's ago, and still have some left, it lasts ages, they say 1ml per litre from week 5, i quit using 'boosters' but i gotta admit, i still like to add a little bud xl for the last few weeks, but dont think i'll be buying it again, i'm pretty much done with cannabis specific foods now, even buying my mychorrizal fungi from wilkinson's (4 quid is enough to inoculate 8 plants!! ) bargain


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me the 12 pots are like 400+? bit of a expene for summet u wont use,
> just been upto me plants, im gunna have sum problems, i.e 8 is a lil too much for my space, well not too big but ima have sum manouvering issues, seriously, fuk i can only just rech to feed now let alone 8 weeks time, not really getting any stretch on the physco, so thats a bonus, im thinking for next run either use these cotton pot things or go for the 8 pot wilma but put coco in her,


When I ran the physco I found very little stretch atoll I was quite suprised


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

my pals recomending bud candy,, anyone used it in cionjunction with A&B? or instead of canna boost? or alongside boost?

and tickle lol i wish it was only p&P,, besides id rather pay sumthing ) hows ya garden m8,. u should se mine, its getting fucking nuts, im seeing better growth from my 250 end than my 600 i think? may just be the one plant since i dident lolli it,, the seedlings are fucking massive too,, leaves are soo fucking huge ) gunna be bill oddie in my forest.

the reason i ask about boosts is i start em at week 2 and canna boost is very dear, considering its not that good as compared to cheaper boosts that do a better job, so thinking of not buying boost thistime and trying summet else ca headmasta is one too


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i got some a couple of year's ago, and still have some left, it lasts ages, they say 1ml per litre from week 5, i quit using 'boosters' but i gotta admit, i still like to add a little bud xl for the last few weeks, but dont think i'll be buying it again, i'm pretty much done with cannabis specific foods now, even buying my mychorrizal fungi from wilkinson's (4 quid is enough to inoculate 8 plants!! ) bargain


yeah mate, i got the pk13/14 because the only grower i know in real life told me it was the shit and that was all he used for nutes. I was thinking about getting bud xl and ripen and promised myself thats all i will be getting for boosters. 

Ebay is fucking me hard, i pay for first class delivery and they hav't even shipped my shit yet god dammit, fuck kyle...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, i got the pk13/14 because the only grower i know in real life told me it was the shit and that was all he used for nutes. I was thinking about getting bud xl and ripen and promised myself thats all i will be getting for boosters.
> 
> Ebay is fucking me hard, i pay for first class delivery and they hav't even shipped my shit yet god dammit, fuck kyle...


its not ebay its the seller, ebay isent like amazonwho ship a lot of stuff themselves, check wen u should recive item by, until then ther aint a lot u can do unfortunately.

ripen just forces late flower, dont use it with anything else, people have mixed reults with it, one day u think after a week it aint doing nothin,then all of a sudden it is,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its not ebay its the seller, ebay isent like amazonwho ship a lot of stuff themselves, check wen u should recive item by, until then ther aint a lot u can do unfortunately.
> 
> ripen just forces late flower, dont use it with anything else, people have mixed reults with it, one day u think after a week it aint doing nothin,then all of a sudden it is,


yeah, i know its the seller should have specified 'the ebay seller is raping me'. Apparently they had a busy day and my item couldn't be sent out that day, crock of shit who aint busy when you got 1000 people buying shit from you daily like all the other stores lmao...
And i should have recieved my item on the 12-14th of feb LOL i just got the message yesterday.
Rage Over...


----------



## TicKle (Feb 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my pals recomending bud candy,, anyone used it in cionjunction with A&B? or instead of canna boost? or alongside boost?
> 
> and tickle lol i wish it was only p&P,, besides id rather pay sumthing ) hows ya garden m8,. u should se mine, its getting fucking nuts, im seeing better growth from my 250 end than my 600 i think? may just be the one plant since i dident lolli it,, the seedlings are fucking massive too,, leaves are soo fucking huge ) gunna be bill oddie in my forest.
> 
> the reason i ask about boosts is i start em at week 2 and canna boost is very dear, considering its not that good as compared to cheaper boosts that do a better job, so thinking of not buying boost thistime and trying summet else ca headmasta is one too


going really well m8, gk x exo is fattening up nicely, cant wait to try her, as she is so SWEET smelling, cant say enough how nice she smells, all is nice and green, aint dropped a single leaf since switching away from canna to wilkinson's feed, need the gk x exo to hurry up tho, got 4 x her baby's sat in veg wanting to take her place in the flower room  and another 4 bubba kush cuts waiting for there turn in 5 weeks


----------



## zVice (Feb 17, 2013)

hey ic3,

this bullshit box.com account only lets you upload 250mb files?
anyway around this.

seems pretty pointless with 50gb storage.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 18, 2013)

hows the growers world then,i joimed thc and got banned for having 11 plants 8 were cuttings 2 even tho i put sexy pics of my missus up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hows the growers world then,i joimed thc and got banned for having 11 plants 8 were cuttings 2 even tho i put sexy pics of my missus up lol


U got a link m8? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 18, 2013)

Just had a look at that thc site....fuck me, first thing I see is none of this, none of that, look to be tight as fuck over there, in sayin that we get away with a bit too much here probly


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just had a look at that thc site....fuck me, first thing I see is none of this, none of that, look to be tight as fuck over there, in sayin that we get away with a bit too much here probly


it does go a bit far in here sometimes lol. we're all adults tho so we should be able to say what we want. fuck going on that thc forum if its that bad anyway

he can post sexy pics of his mrs on here, we wont mind


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 18, 2013)

We ain't in school lads should be able to say what we want when we want if you don't like it then you simply don't have to be apart of it . That's the way I look at it anyway .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc get ya pics of ya bird out for the lads!!
GET YA PICS OUT FOR THE LADS!!!!!!
Lol


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

That's me banned then without even signing up...oh no wait, I only ever grow 5 plants, lol.



drgrowshit said:


> hows the growers world then,i joimed thc and got banned for having 11 plants 8 were cuttings 2 even tho i put sexy pics of my missus up lol


What's that t'internet saying: pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 18, 2013)

Morning fuckers! Hows every cunt this fine day? lol. 
@Ic3 posted that for u today mate


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Almost feels like Spring over here....


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 18, 2013)

same here today D, east coast of jockland and the sun is giving it big wigs


----------



## iiKode (Feb 18, 2013)

Up north the sun is out, bout fuckin time i havn't seen the thing since june lmao....


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Was pmsl at the weather report the other day, right across the middle of the country a big grey line seperating the East from the West. After living in Glasgow for 12 years and driving back home to the East coast so many times, it's unbelievable how often that Grey Curtain is there. 



Closetgardner said:


> same here today D, east coast of jockland and the sun is giving it big wigs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> hey ic3,
> 
> this bullshit box.com account only lets you upload 250mb files?
> anyway around this.
> ...


if u wanna get round it,, make multipart rar in 245mb chunks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Up north the sun is out, bout fuckin time i havn't seen the thing since june lmao....



we're debating the beer garden in our office at the moment lol.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we're debating the beer garden in our office at the moment lol.


Nice, i might go down to the garden with the laptop a beer and a spliff with me dog, first blue sky since the summer haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

suns nearly over the horizon now  going to the gym anyway, 1 pint and i may as well not bother going.


----------



## mintcake (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a UK grower in Birmingham... I got amongst others a blue cheese plant that is a few weeks into veg, my friend payed nearly £50 for a pack of 5 auto flowering seeds. I understand cuttings can't be taken from a auto flowering plant, but is this going to cause any more problems? will i still get a nice harvest when the plant matures and goes into bud itself? my friend is saying that even tho it was started from seed mid January and now has a nice thick stem and we are 2 weeks, 4 days into veg, it wont bud until November if it survives until then... Is this correct or just air he's chatting?


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

just waiting for the good lady to come home for my evening training sesh! I hate having to wait around, makes me want to go and get smashed, lol.

And if you are growing Autos I doubt they will take until November to grow out unless you are doing them outside. And why take cuttings from an Auto?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 18, 2013)

mintcake said:


> I'm a UK grower in Birmingham... I got amongst others a blue cheese plant that is a few weeks into veg, my friend payed nearly £50 for a pack of 5 auto flowering seeds. I understand cuttings can't be taken from a auto flowering plant, but is this going to cause any more problems? will i still get a nice harvest when the plant matures and goes into bud itself? my friend is saying that even tho it was started from seed mid January and now has a nice thick stem and we are 2 weeks, 4 days into veg, it wont bud until November if it survives until then... Is this correct or just air he's chatting?


You're friend is chatting shyte, if it is autoflowering it will bud even WITH the longer hours of sun. I just assume you are growing ourdoors. If you are growing indoors, then you should not be growing if you haven't researched anything yet.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

you tell em!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying to psych myself for the gym. Might be a lazy one today 5k on the cross trainer and a few sets on the weights.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

Get on it. Off to do exactly that. Have a good un. Oh, budolskie might want them auto pots off you...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

Aye, seen that, not the easiest to just plug n play compared to the Wilma but no res cleaning. Going to best it at the gym. I'm fine once I'm there lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

Easy boys my ladies on 8 days flower and doing well. I pulled all the males out a week ago but can't kill one cuz it too nice so I wanna keep it for pollen to make seeds in the future. But can I put it in the backyard yet or will the weather kill him? Bless his little cotton socks


----------



## mintcake (Feb 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> You're friend is chatting shyte, if it is autoflowering it will bud even WITH the longer hours of sun. I just assume you are growing ourdoors. If you are growing indoors, then you should not be growing if you haven't researched anything yet.


No im sorry im growing in a cupboard of mine in my kitchen, i have a oscillating fan and a 400 watt Hps light. make any difference?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

mintcake said:


> No im sorry im growing in a cupboard of mine in my kitchen, i have a oscillating fan and a 400 watt Hps light. make any difference?


As far as I know mate you dont have to flip 12/12 with autos they finish in about 80 days from seed so I've read anyway  never used them dnt like the look of em


----------



## iiKode (Feb 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys my ladies on 8 days flower and doing well. I pulled all the males out a week ago but can't kill one cuz it too nice so I wanna keep it for pollen to make seeds in the future. But can I put it in the backyard yet or will the weather kill him? Bless his little cotton socks


Check the tempatures outside, and see for yourself, if its a stable 21-28c outside during the day and doesnt drop below 14c at night im sure you will be fine.


----------



## mintcake (Feb 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> As far as I know mate you dont have to flip 12/12 with autos they finish in about 80 days from seed so I've read anyway  never used them dnt like the look of em


Thankyou very much mate


----------



## iiKode (Feb 18, 2013)

mintcake said:


> No im sorry im growing in a cupboard of mine in my kitchen, i have a oscillating fan and a 400 watt Hps light. make any difference?


All you need to do is google search auto's you will get a bunch more info than i can give you. Do research before doin a grow, you will be puzzled to shit when it starts to go wrong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Check the tempatures outside, and see for yourself, if its a stable 21-28c outside during the day and doesnt drop below 14c at night im sure you will be fine.


Hmm mm id better leave it another month then lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmm mm id better leave it another month then lol


yeah mate check up on the strain of the plant and see if they can handle colder temps than the weed plant has growing outdoors naturaly, don't see to many outdoor plants in the uk.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 18, 2013)

Evening ladies ! How are we all on this fine night ? .


----------



## chesterb40 (Feb 18, 2013)

this is going to sound really stupid but when should i start my seeds  there is to many pages to look through sorry guys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2013)

my man got sm autos free with a attitude order, just ran them normal schedule, turned out fine

checked me girls, fuk me ther getting big, stil cant find me watering can with long spout, getting real hard feeding em, BUT the physco and cali have started budding, the PE are nrly a foot tall and showing sex, all fem so good good, )

if sum1 else wanst that system don let em have it, im not in any great need atm, was just gunna get put away IF i decide to use it next grow, i like simplicicty,, but a system would be good,, lol im so undecided its not even funny

new film out guys on a p2p network nr u/





[video=youtube;HTC8rJVtkDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=HTC8rJVtkDQ[/video]



chesterb40 said:


> this is going to sound really stupid but when should i start my seeds  there is to many pages to look through sorry guys


stop being so fucking lazy, u will never learn by simply asking, do ur research and make a desision ffs ~


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 18, 2013)

Pm me with details ic3 ill have that smart off to you Tomoz .


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 18, 2013)

Night lads been a long night in the gym I'm fucked . !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Pm me with details ic3 ill have that smart off to you Tomoz .


its don who got it, he posted it up last nite but i wont be using it for time, so if u want it go for it man, i thnk hes checking on postage costs

u heard u lot spouting about the gym IMO as iff,,


----------



## mintcake (Feb 18, 2013)

Some time ago i was researching the hemp plant species when i discovered that the Hops plant is the most genetically similar plant species, we all know its in beer and as i'm on uk growers form, many of you will have heard of tablets you can buy called "calms" available in boots and other places, hops & a sugar coating is what hey consist of... i'm sure hops plants grows well in British climate, better than any weed plant can as summer is so varied here. Anyone think it may be possible to cross pollinate and distinguish bud like producing one's (may not look quite the same) and continue the strain afterwards?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2013)

mintcake said:


> Some time ago i was researching the hemp plant species when i discovered that the Hops plant is the most genetically similar plant species, we all know its in beer and as i'm on uk growers form, many of you will have heard of tablets you can buy called "calms" available in boots and other places, hops & a sugar coating is what hey consist of... i'm sure hops plants grows well in British climate, better than any weed plant can as summer is so varied here. Anyone think it may be possible to cross pollinate and distinguish bud like producing one's (may not look quite the same) and continue the strain afterwards?


i wouldnt bother trying that tbh. just look on the net for weather resistant strains or get a green house or better yet get a grow tent. you can start off for £177. all you'll need is some pots and soil. with the tent you can get 4 harvests a year unlike the one a year with outdoor growing. heres a link for the tent kit http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUALITY-HYDROPONICS-600w-SECRET-JARDIN-1-2m-GROW-TENT-KIT-LIGHT-FAN-FILTER-/230887969682?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35c1fed392


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2013)

Numerous studies have been done on this and basically its a no-go


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2013)

Any 1 herd from sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Any 1 herd from sambo?


yeah i heard from him lol pm me ya number puks just brought a new fone gonna keep the num and kill the old 1.

@dragon same too m8 pm me ya number, pretty shore all me numbers where saved to fone not sim.


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

tuesday morning bud shots for the uk ..........................................











.............................................hope alls good and green ppl


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2013)

whats that the critical kush delv? hows she smoking?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

you'd literally have to genetically engineer it. not saying it's not possible but the tech and £ involved would be ridiculous


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> tuesday morning bud shots for the uk ..........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn tasty son, and dry,pretty quick, it's only just come down. how do you dry?


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats that the critical kush delv? hows she smoking?


aye it is m8. smokes real nice, grinds very fine its got that earthy kushy taste and smooth to boot


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> aye it is m8. smokes real nice, grinds very fine its got that earthy kushy taste and smooth to boot


i think i see the last pics before chop, looked real nice how many was there 6? n yield?


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks damn tasty son, and dry,pretty quick, it's only just come down. how do you dry?


thanx don, its been in for 5 days. i dry in the same space i grow with the extractor goin n the dry pots still in the bottom to capture more humidity, gets them nice for storage  theres a day or 2 delay between tent events and updates m8 with editing and uploading but i do my best to keep it straight and get as much as possible on here for the community


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i think i see the last pics before chop, looked real nice how many was there 6? n yield?


8 m8, if you can get your head round it - breeders spec is 750g pm2 under a 1000w - ive done this 400w m2 and the figures hit just about right but you will have to wait for the video for the exact figure


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2013)

looking good delv mate. have you done a run with a 600w? does the power of the light affect the weight much? ive been reading up on it because i want to switch one of my 600s for a 1000 but the threads ive read all say different

im looking at lights for the veg tent i want to get. because ill be starting cuttings in there would a 400w MH light be too much?


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> looking good delv mate. have you done a run with a 600w? does the power of the light affect the weight much? ive been reading up on it because i want to switch one of my 600s for a 1000 but the threads ive read all say different
> 
> im looking at lights for the veg tent i want to get. because ill be starting cuttings in there would a 400w MH light be too much?


 600s are the best ive read and seen also im upgrading soon ( i believe there is a thing as to much light for a space ), 600s have the most usable spectrum.
have you thought of getting a dimmable 400 ballast and starting your cuttings on 250w mh and working your way up to 400?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2013)

I just bought a 60x60x140 tent with a prop light off fleabay, about 90 quid it was. Just got it for keepin cuttings in or maybe a mother, always running out of space to put stuff once the setups I have go into flower. It's only a shitty light but I've got a 250w or 400w to throw in if I need, think the 250 would be enuf tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its don who got it, he posted it up last nite but i wont be using it for time, so if u want it go for it man, i thnk hes checking on postage costs
> 
> u heard u lot spouting about the gym IMO as iff,,



I've got 2 sets of 4 auto pots. just to be clear they are these type:

View attachment 2532445

i might have another go with my second set if there's no other takers, do it with hydro nutes

uploaders on the fritz or what?! link: http://www.premiergrow.com/images/products/1006-AutoPot_4_Pot_System_with_47L_Tank.jpg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2013)

Just emailed it ya geezer......thought you was dead?? Lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 19, 2013)

when i got my fan filter my temps syayed at 23 now 29 for the last 3 days ant thoughts lads?it s a shitty 4" but.....


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I just bought a 60x60x140 tent with a prop light off fleabay, about 90 quid it was. Just got it for keepin cuttings in or maybe a mother, always running out of space to put stuff once the setups I have go into flower. It's only a shitty light but I've got a 250w or 400w to throw in if I need, think the 250 would be enuf tho


should be m8, thats what im doing to veg on the next run. 2 weeks under 250mh then 4 weeks under 400mh i should be setup soon so keep ur eyes peeled


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> when i got my fan filter my temps syayed at 23 now 29 for the last 3 days ant thoughts lads?it s a shitty 4" but.....


the outside temp has risen quite abit in the last week mate that will reflect on your inside temps abit


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 19, 2013)

ye del and it is a mh bulb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> thanx don, its been in for 5 days. i dry in the same space i grow with the extractor goin n the dry pots still in the bottom to capture more humidity, gets them nice for storage  theres a day or 2 delay between tent events and updates m8 with editing and uploading but i do my best to keep it straight and get as much as possible on here for the community



I'm much the same mate though i have plants flowering under the ones drying lol. well, usually. i noticed you leave the stems quite long on your colas, i'm going to pinch that idea. i usually do as short as pos to dry quicker but i bet the taste will improve with the extra day or 2 to hang.

critical kush for the next run then? what's after? i've just got critical jack herer but dropped the seedling yesterday so it might be fucked by time i get yem  

really been wanting something with a big yield that i can beef up strength wise.


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

here we go growers, the final weigh in.......................

[video=youtube;AFl_RWyJIdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFl_RWyJIdY[/video]

.....................the final weight ( minus a half oz maybe  ) 

breeders spec - 1000w x m2 = 750g
Delvite spec 400w x 1m2 = 323g

........................sounds about right to me folks  peace out n thanks for watching ​


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> 600s are the best ive read and seen also im upgrading soon ( i believe there is a thing as to much light for a space ), 600s have the most usable spectrum.
> have you thought of getting a dimmable 400 ballast and starting your cuttings on 250w mh and working your way up to 400?


i was thinking of having it going from the 400w in the veg tent to the 600w for the first 4 weeks in the flower tent and then moving them over to the 1000w for the final 4 weeks so i would be building the light up as i go along. ill have a look at the dimable 400 now, cheers mate


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm much the same mate though i have plants flowering under the ones drying lol. well, usually. i noticed you leave the stems quite long on your colas, i'm going to pinch that idea. i usually do as short as pos to dry quicker but i bet the taste will improve with the extra day or 2 to hang.
> 
> critical kush for the next run then? what's after? i've just got critical jack herer but dropped the seedling yesterday so it might be fucked by time i get yem
> 
> really been wanting something with a big yield that i can beef up strength wise.


1 more critical with bigger pots and a net  the maybe the auto run i was talking about


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking of having it going from the 400w in the veg tent to the 600w for the first 4 weeks in the flower tent and then moving them over to the 1000w for the final 4 weeks so i would be building the light up as i go along. ill have a look at the dimable 400 now, cheers mate


del iv been told 250s are an over kill due to neat stress,im using a single t5 see if it males a difference!
o and on another note i got my new journal linked to my sig thank god lol check it out lads cheerie lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2013)

Any of you lads grow or smoke thc bomb before?? Looking to throw something alongside exo and psycho next run, something that's goina yeild well


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Any of you lads grow or smoke thc bomb before?? Looking to throw something alongside exo and psycho next run, something that's goina yeild well


i think a old member called del666 crossed thc bomb with bubblegum and grew it out lots of times huge yielder well his cross was mg.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i think a old member called del666 crossed thc bomb with bubblegum and grew it out lots of times huge yielder well his cross was mg.


Yeah I think I read up on that earlier on here m8. I hate goin on lookin for seeds cos I just keep goin from one to another for fucking hours lol. So before I went on I said I'm def getting something with so called huge yields to narrow it down and ended up lookin at thc bomb, whatever I choose I'm only runnin maybe two of them with a few exo and psycho, just over 4 weeks left on this run so tryin to sort it out now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Afternoon boy's,

Well the six 'two toke killer' beans I had in have all turned out to be gents so I've saved 2 for pollen harvesting and binned the rest.




On the left is the Purple 'smelly Fingerez' clone mother (several months old), in the middle is the most recessive of the 6 'two toke killer' males (it is the shortest, stockiest and has only just shown sex yesterday), the one on the right is the next shortest in stature and also the next longest to show sex but that one smells just like the Psychosis taste's (Those who know, will know) which might not be surprising to some seen as the mother in this cross is the 'Blues/Livers. 

I've put down some of Pukka's 'Grape Kush x Psychosis' that should start breaking the surface tomorrow, it's set my triacontanol experiment back some but hey such is nature.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 19, 2013)

You should consider Delahaze. Got some going at the minute. It grows proper donkey dicks by the looks of it. Cant wait for flower


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 19, 2013)

Some good examples of what this strain can do.

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?30320-paradise-seeds-delahaze-pictorial-tribute


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boy's,
> 
> Well the six 'two toke killer' beans I had in have all turned out to be gents so I've saved 2 for pollen harvesting and binned the rest.
> 
> ...



What wattage light are you running there bud and what size fans? I need to get a cool tube setup sorted after this grow is done for the hotter weather.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

was doing the sums there and that's 1.9 oz to each of delvite's 6 plants under a 400w. adding in the extra lumens like 40 000 lumens, you should really be looking at 3.75 to 4 oz a go. 

id be holding on to the cut til the 600w arrives for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boy's,
> 
> Well the six 'two toke killer' beans I had in have all turned out to be gents so I've saved 2 for pollen harvesting and binned the rest.
> 
> ...


both the 2 tokes look psycho killer leaners. i've still yet to find the livers one in all of the other pips lol. there's a mix of pheno's to be found there yorkie. the sweeter finishes faster the muskier is def stronger, more psychosis leaning. or rather the foistier one of the original psycho killer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> What wattage light are you running there bud and what size fans? I need to get a cool tube setup sorted after this grow is done for the hotter weather.


That's a 400w MH for veg in a 5" cooltube with a home-made reflector hooked up to a 5" vents TT fan (bearings are starting to go after 2 years so full power is a little rattley), I flower with a 600w HPS in the same tube and the fan on full power (it has 2 speed settings) is JUST good enough to keep a 1.2m square tent temps between 25-30c in summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

and also will your missus not go mad you've half inched the tray out the oven???


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a 400w MH for veg in a 5" cooltube hooked up to a 5" vents TT fan (bearings are starting to go after 2 years), I flower with a 600w HPS in the same tube and the fan on full power (it has 2 speed settings) is JUST good enough to keep a 1.2m square tent temps between 25-30c in summer.


Cracking mate. I'm in a 1.2 as well so that's an ideal setup for me then. It's only a degree or two warmer here at the minute but I cant keep my 400 w under control now. If i zip it up it rises too 32 or more! You could heat your house with these things haha!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and also will your missus not go mad you've half inched the tray out the oven???


Lol, it's a spare.

I had to get a new oven after the thermostat went on the other one just before xmas. It had 2 settings, 'off' or 'inferno'!

Aye, all the 'two toke' boys looked pretty much identical except for that stocky one and the maturation times.


----------



## marley321 (Feb 19, 2013)

well lads i just have a quick question,one of the idiots on the irish thread reckons that if ya watch a growvideo on youtube or watch a youtube video on this site,then thats it they know who ya are from your ip address...he reckons anyone that puts videos on this site must be the pigs tryin ta track people.......anyone reckon this is true?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2013)

i always thought that delvite was abit dodgy lmao all them vids of his very suspect lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2013)

marley321 said:


> well lads i just have a quick question,one of the idiots on the irish thread reckons that if ya watch a growvideo on youtube or watch a youtube video on this site,then thats it they know who ya are from your ip address...he reckons anyone that puts videos on this site must be the pigs tryin ta track people.......anyone reckon this is true?


I seen u in the Irish thread Marley and seen the comments you posted about tor not bein safe and anyone who uses it is stupider than you, we'll fuck me but we must be pretty stupid then it seems. If your this para bout videos and tor and shit then u probly shouldn't be growin. And if the guy on the Irish thread is such an idiot for thinkin this about videos then why are you now askin if its true....get back to the Irish thread theres only room for one in here lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

marley321 said:


> well lads i just have a quick question,one of the idiots on the irish thread reckons that if ya watch a growvideo on youtube or watch a youtube video on this site,then thats it they know who ya are from your ip address...he reckons anyone that puts videos on this site must be the pigs tryin ta track people.......anyone reckon this is true?


IP addresses are useless for determining geographical locations of grow operations, just because somebody posted a video/photo from that IP does not mean that there is cannabis being grown at the same location which is why there is an abundance of grow sites on the net full of videos and pics.

What you really want to be worried about is taking pics/videos with a smart phone that has GPS capabilities like an iphone (which now transmit's your geographical location without the GPS unit even being turned on by phone's owner).


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2013)

marley321 said:


> well lads i just have a quick question,one of the idiots on the irish thread reckons that if ya watch a growvideo on youtube or watch a youtube video on this site,then thats it they know who ya are from your ip address...he reckons anyone that puts videos on this site must be the pigs tryin ta track people.......anyone reckon this is true?


depends if your dumb and leave md5 OR UPLOAD THE VIDS WITHOUT A PROXY,, IP can be used to locate u but thers no telling if the ip wer the video was uploaded from was done form the house of the grow, i could go to my grow house and then upoad from a net cafe, the best that can be done is the ip be forced to give the police ur address based on your ip, but like i said that dont mean th egrow is wer the pic is taken, if u use a phone disable location services, or all ya pics have got md5 location tagged to them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i always thought that delvite was abit dodgy lmao all them vids of his very suspect lol



it's that accent man.  it's Delveet, cumin at ya, with the flying squad. lmao


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i think a old member called del666 crossed thc bomb with bubblegum and grew it out lots of times huge yielder well his cross was mg.


Dels were called bubble bombs mate I reckon not 100% tho....



The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boy's,
> 
> Well the six 'two toke killer' beans I had in have all turned out to be gents so I've saved 2 for pollen harvesting and binned the rest.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on chuckin a few of those next round to mate....they germ oright?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I'm planning on chuckin a few of those next round to mate....they germ oright?


Eye mate, faster than any others I've had to honest.

They split after about 8 hours soaking.

I've been and checked them and I might get one pop the surface before the day is out, I'm spying a little bump.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2013)

yeh i m hearing good things about those gk x u done pukka, nice 1, shame ther regs and i havent got the shit to do regs here.


----------



## marley321 (Feb 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> depends if your dumb and leave md5 OR UPLOAD THE VIDS WITHOUT A PROXY,, IP can be used to locate u but thers no telling if the ip wer the video was uploaded from was done form the house of the grow, i could go to my grow house and then upoad from a net cafe, the best that can be done is the ip be forced to give the police ur address based on your ip, but like i said that dont mean th egrow is wer the pic is taken, if u use a phone disable location services, or all ya pics have got md5 location tagged to them


he reckons ya get caught jus from watchin videos,not uploadin them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2013)

marley321 said:


> he reckons ya get caught jus from watchin videos,not uploadin them.


lmao, unless its kiddie porn then your fine


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats on the harvest delvite that is a thing of beauty mate. if only i was your neighbour lol
5 pack of power africa being ordered next week and will do 4 of them. short veg time probably two weeks, need to research weather topping the strain or not will benefit.
this og kush is ment to be 3 weeks out but i can't see it myself and my fans are dieing off already. getting some orange hairs finally tho. stinking the gaff out aswel which is always a good sign


----------



## iiKode (Feb 19, 2013)

Forgot about the summer comin up, temps rising, looks like im gonna have to have lights on at night to keep temps low, switching to 12/12 on monday, fuck trying to sleep with the extractor goin.


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

marley321 said:


> he reckons ya get caught jus from watchin videos,not uploadin them.


look man i dont care what the leprecauns have told you, your not gettin me lucky charms! now quick, take this to the irish growers thread.............................






.........................tell them uk growers say hi but they cant see us because were on you tube, that sounds about irish there dont it? pmsl youve tickled me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup, one of those 'GK x Psycho' beans have sprouted the surface with 2 more not far behind Pukka.

Rapid mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I've just heard something amazing.


My girlfriend is Polish and a freelance interpreter/translator for the NHS and Police force. She says she's been talking to some doctor today and asked him why they ask if you have any tattoos when you go for an MRI scan.


He say's "Because some old and sometimes counterfeit or unregulated inks have lead in them. The MRI machine is basically a huge industrial electromagnet and will literally pull the tattoo from your skin, bathed in the most excruciating pain you could imagine".

..........


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 19, 2013)

anyone got a spair red bottom for 6 lt aitpot,dafy workes threw it out with the root ball


----------



## iiKode (Feb 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I've just heard something amazing.
> 
> 
> My girlfriend is Polish and a freelance interpreter/translator for the NHS and Police force. She says she's been talking to some doctor today and asked him why they ask if you have any tattoos when you go for an MRI scan.
> ...


Yeah mate it happened on house, an inmate got an mri with prison tats and it almost ripped his skin off, or they couldn't do an mri on him, i can't realy remember that episode.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> look man i dont care what the leprecauns have told you, your not gettin me lucky charms! now quick, take this to the irish growers thread.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, im doin a life sentence if you get popped for searchin about weed lmfao...


----------



## iiKode (Feb 19, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Congrats on the harvest delvite that is a thing of beauty mate. if only i was your neighbour lol
> 5 pack of power africa being ordered next week and will do 4 of them. short veg time probably two weeks, need to research weather topping the strain or not will benefit.
> this og kush is ment to be 3 weeks out but i can't see it myself and my fans are dieing off already. getting some orange hairs finally tho. stinking the gaff out aswel which is always a good sign


What is this, its still winter in ur tent with all that frost...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone got a spair red bottom for 6 lt aitpot,dafy workes threw it out with the root ball


ive got a 10 u coul;d cut down 

them sum donkey dicks, but 3 weeks? hmmm i think thats a bit of a stretch.. 7 maybe


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my pals recomending bud candy,, anyone used it in cionjunction with A&B? or instead of canna boost? or alongside boost?
> 
> and tickle lol i wish it was only p&P,, besides id rather pay sumthing ) hows ya garden m8,. u should se mine, its getting fucking nuts, im seeing better growth from my 250 end than my 600 i think? may just be the one plant since i dident lolli it,, the seedlings are fucking massive too,, leaves are soo fucking huge ) gunna be bill oddie in my forest.
> 
> the reason i ask about boosts is i start em at week 2 and canna boost is very dear, considering its not that good as compared to cheaper boosts that do a better job, so thinking of not buying boost thistime and trying summet else ca headmasta is one too


You should try triacontanol iv just started using it and I'm using it along side Dutch pro a+b and explode. Within 3days of adding triacontanol flowers nearly doubled in size. Plus it is alot cheaper than canna.


----------



## zVice (Feb 19, 2013)

how did you get it from powder to plant? foliar?
did you use a wetting agent? if so what and how?

before and after pictures please...



uksecretsensi said:


> You should try triacontanol iv just started using it and I'm using it along side Dutch pro a+b and explode. Within 3days of adding triacontanol flowers nearly doubled in size. Plus it is alot cheaper than canna.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 19, 2013)

I add it to a+b I put 2.5g in to a and 2.5g into b then use as normal. If you look on dinafem og kush and ghsc exo grow there is a before pic I will upload after in morning as my lights are off at min.
And I never spray shit on my girls in flowering.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> I add it to a+b I put 2.5g in to a and 2.5g into b then use as normal. If you look on dinafem og kush and ghsc exo grow there is a before pic I will upload after in morning as my lights are off at min.
> And I never spray shit on my girls in flowering.


i thought you needed to use something like alcohol to break that stuff down?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

sounds like gazza.

morning scotes


----------



## Brizzy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey UK growers! I'm from the US but I truly appreciate Europian cultures and ways of life. I plan on trekking through Europe for 3weeks this summer, and one day I hope to own property in Europe.
I hope you guys don't take this post on your thread as disrespectful, but I understand that promethazine/codeine cough syrup is legal without a prescription in some Europian countries.. I love Syrup much like I love our green goddess Mrs Jane. If someone would buy some and send it to me, I wam willing to pay for the whole process (the syrup, shipping, plus a tip to make it worth your time)
Thanks brothers, if you want to talk about this offer please inbox me. If you guys don't agree/like me posting this, sorry. I don't mean to cause any negativity
Peace bros


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2013)

i found a dimable ballast. it goes from 250-660w. have any of you heared of adjusta-watt? it sounds like a good one. if 250 is too much for cuttings i was thinking of putting a car sun blind thing over the prop till they get roots


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i thought you needed to use something like alcohol to break that stuff down?


Also thought it wasn't water soluble...



Brizzy said:


> Hey UK growers! I'm from the US but I truly appreciate Europian cultures and ways of life. I plan on trekking through Europe for 3weeks this summer, and one day I hope to own property in Europe.
> I hope you guys don't take this post on your thread as disrespectful, but I understand that promethazine/codeine cough syrup is legal without a prescription in some Europian countries.. I love Syrup much like I love our green goddess Mrs Jane. If someone would buy some and send it to me, I wam willing to pay for the whole process (the syrup, shipping, plus a tip to make it worth your time)
> Thanks brothers, if you want to talk about this offer please inbox me. If you guys don't agree/like me posting this, sorry. I don't mean to cause any negativity
> Peace bros


Haha syrup head



mrt1980 said:


> i found a dimable ballast. it goes from 250-660w. have any of you heared of adjusta-watt? it sounds like a good one. if 250 is too much for cuttings i was thinking of putting a car sun blind thing over the prop till they get roots


If its digital you could probably put a 250mh for veg.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

Brizzy said:


> Hey UK growers! I'm from the US but I truly appreciate Europian cultures and ways of life. I plan on trekking through Europe for 3weeks this summer, and one day I hope to own property in Europe.
> I hope you guys don't take this post on your thread as disrespectful, but I understand that promethazine/codeine cough syrup is legal without a prescription in some Europian countries.. I love Syrup much like I love our green goddess Mrs Jane. If someone would buy some and send it to me, I wam willing to pay for the whole process (the syrup, shipping, plus a tip to make it worth your time)
> Thanks brothers, if you want to talk about this offer please inbox me. If you guys don't agree/like me posting this, sorry. I don't mean to cause any negativity
> Peace bros



why not just get some codeine phosphates instead. or a better opiate all together. your going to europe man drugs are everywhere.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i thought you needed to use something like alcohol to break that stuff down?


triacontanol is an alcohol. and breaks down as up to an hour after you mix it with a+b as dutch pro a+b is chemical. i also use triacontanol in chemical state not natural. it works for me the way i use it. i think you people who dont use it should try the way i do it as the results are unquestionable.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> triacontanol is an alcohol. and breaks down as up to an hour after you mix it with a+b as dutch pro a+b is chemical. i also use triacontanol in chemical state not natural. it works for me the way i use it. i think you people who dont use it should try the way i do it as the results are unquestionable.


get your pics out for the lads then lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> get your pics out for the lads then lol


this is the Dinafem OG Kush after using tricontanol 

#silencethehaters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

#use #of #hashtag #other #than #on twatter #equals #FAIL


seriously though any control plant without the use of the tricontanol?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

before the use of triacontanol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

and how long between the sets of pics?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and how long between the sets of pics?


it was 6 days between before and after pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

does look like more growth, but without a control plant it's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

i grew dinafems og kush last grow. didnt get anywhere near that size and it was grown under same setup. if i had pics of that grow i would have showed you a control plant but take my word for it the stuff works great.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

and compared to using explode alone the results are insane.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

wasn't saying i don't believe ya lad, yorkshireman has been talking about the stuff a while now and is about to do a test run. 

i'm intrigued to see the same cut at harvest with and without though. i know what it's like though doing side by sides like that, when you know one's clearly going to outperform the other it's like knowing your missing out on a half ounce of bud eh.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

you hit the nail on the head mate i havent got room for a test grow and also wouldnt like to lose out on the extra bud


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2013)

where do you buy that stuff from then? and how much is it?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> where do you buy that stuff from then? and how much is it?


5Grams of triacontanol on ebay is £14 + P&P


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Easy boys came home from work 2night and one of my plants the one I topped has got bot male and female pre flower??? What should I do?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys came home from work 2night and one of my plants the one I topped has got bot male and female pre flower??? What should I do?


be very upset LOL



uksecretsensi said:


> 5Grams of triacontanol on ebay is £14 + P&P


fuk all that bollox,, use what u know,end of the day wat we use works so why fix what aint broke? i dont give a fuk who says yeh it works coz its the raw ingrediants of watever, fuk that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh I'm 10 days into flower aswell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh I'm 10 days into flower aswell


be even more upset,, if ur not into pollen chucking then get it out of your room carefully and bin it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

I am I've already pulled 3 fuckin males.out now another or can I just pick the balls off?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm gonna get it out now then yeh can't risk that shit mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I am I've already pulled 3 fuckin males.out now another or can I just pick the balls off?



if was late flower id say so, but this early ther just gunna popllenate yeh crop


shawnybizzle said:


> I'm gonna get it out now then yeh can't risk that shit mate


 too true


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Well thats it I only have the 4 left now lol I might keep the hermoe outside and see if it gives me some seeds? I read that if u put a plant into flower before pteflower has shown it can stress it and make it think its missed chance to pollinate and try to pollinate itself
That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well thats it I only have the 4 left now lol I might keep the hermoe outside and see if it gives me some seeds? I read that if u put a plant into flower before pteflower has shown it can stress it and make it think its missed chance to pollinate and try to pollinate itself
> That's the only thing I can think of.


so how would u explain 12-12 from seed grows? cant get much earlier than that!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeh god knows mate well not doing it again just feminized for me from now on


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> be very upset LOL
> 
> 
> 
> fuk all that bollox,, use what u know,end of the day wat we use works so why fix what aint broke? i dont give a fuk who says yeh it works coz its the raw ingrediants of watever, fuk that


Haha lol. All of that coming from a man who didn't Ph in coco until I told him the ups and downs of it. Omg I'm only giving people viable info on products that are alot cheaper and more effective than the leading brands eg canna boost. You may not have the brain capacity to deal with science but there are people who want info on this product and I am giving them it. Dont knock it until u try it.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

i get it prob does work but im not so blown away by it, seems i and many been growing some decent bud with good yields for a number of years without this new magical tricirtiftrhhbhjafsgdef or however u spell it lol

but each to there own and if its working for you good on ya keep it using it, i wont be rushing out to buy none same as im shore many tho.

wheres D n his shout of ''snaakeoils'' lol 

had a pretty good day today got a new 6'' filter me tent back up and 2 blueberry plants gifted havent tasted the end product but the source claims it to be the nuts we will see tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

U gettin back in action then m8, good to hear. About a year or two ago I had my hands on quite a bit of blueberry, was a few guys from ur side of the water over here growin it, was lovely gear. Left that lovely fruity taste in your mouth


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> Haha lol. All of that coming from a man who didn't Ph in coco until I told him the ups and downs of it. Omg I'm only giving people viable info on products that are alot cheaper and more effective than the leading brands eg canna boost. You may not have the brain capacity to deal with science but there are people who want info on this product and I am giving them it. Dont knock it until u try it.


PH FOR SHIT!! still dont do it m8,, and my plants look as good as the best growers of you.!! so fuk u! haha#
and yeh i will knock it, like sambo says, weeds been getting grown with blinding results without all that blah blah horsehit powder X,, as i said why fix what aint broke,, plus i aint about to feed my grils summet i cant spell or pronounce


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

i was gonna get a pack of seedsman power africa good cheap big yielding strain have grown it before but will most prob just veg these 2 blueberry big now and flower em in 20ltr airpots, aint brought seeds for years was pretty impressed tho the 5pack of power africa cost 21.99 but you then get another 3 fem seeds worth 18quid fucking good deal that n the freebies where good seeds aswel.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U gettin back in action then m8, good to hear. About a year or two ago I had my hands on quite a bit of blueberry, was a few guys from ur side of the water over here growin it, was lovely gear. Left that lovely fruity taste in your mouth


yeah mg back in the game m8 couldnt resist lol me giving up lasted all of 2wks lol

this is spose to be the real mcoy but we will see, il get a sample to ya in a few months n your welcome to a cut if its any good 1 thing i will say that promising is the small plants stink even as small as they are n in veg.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mg back in the game m8 couldnt resist lol me giving up lasted all of 2wks lol
> 
> this is spose to be the real mcoy but we will see, il get a sample to ya in a few months n your welcome to a cut if its any good 1 thing i will say that promising is the small plants stink even as small as they are n in veg.


Sounds good m8 sounds good! I still ain't ordered anything for my next run, tho think I'm goina get the thc bomb, veg a couple wen I get them and take a few clones of the best lookin one. Gettin me some coins tomoro hopefully and takin a stab at that la Fuentes gear, be kickin myself if I don't lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> PH FOR SHIT!! still dont do it m8,, and my plants look as good as the best growers of you.!! so fuk u! haha#
> and yeh i will knock it, like sambo says, weeds been getting grown with blinding results without all that blah blah horsehit powder X,, as i said why fix what aint broke,, plus i aint about to feed my grils summet i cant spell or pronounce


I really don't see what your problem with TRIACONTANOL is other than you being dyslexic lol. I have been growing 8 years using canna Dutch pro etc but never had such fast results until I added TRIACONTANOL to my schedule. A few people asked about it so I gave them the info I know on the product. Like I said if u don't Ph check ec etc then the science behind growing is too much for your brain to handle. Just take on step back and realise that you are not the only person on this thread and some people like to try new things to improve on yeild and plant size.
and I also use it along side Dutch pro explode.


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> plus i aint about to feed my grils summet i cant spell or pronounce


Does that mean you don't feed them nutrients?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good m8 sounds good! I still ain't ordered anything for my next run, tho think I'm goina get the thc bomb, veg a couple wen I get them and take a few clones of the best lookin one. Gettin me some coins tomoro hopefully and takin a stab at that la Fuentes gear, be kickin myself if I don't lol


i no mg i give meself a kick each day for not getting on it, watch them coins tho m8 they will take a big fall i bet sometime very soon have never seen them this high for this long aswel people who are holding 1000s will start to sell and the price will go back down thats the only risk at the mo the fall happening when your waiting for the coins to hit ya account etc after ya just paid 20+ per coin.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no mg i give meself a kick each day for not getting on it, watch them coins tho m8 they will take a big fall i bet sometime very soon have never seen them this high for this long aswel people who are holding 1000s will start to sell and the price will go back down thats the only risk at the mo the fall happening when your waiting for the coins to hit ya account etc after ya just paid 20+ per coin.


Yeah m8 true, I've been watching them all day, from one bitcoin vendor they went up 32p in about 4 hours lol, there still on the rise too, ill be keepin an eye. Its gotta be worth it at that price, just hope it's still ther when I get me coins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> Does that mean you don't feed them nutrients?


na i can spell and pronounce canna,tyvm

AND

who might u 2 be exaktly?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

my 4th order from jesus should be here tomorrow i'm hooked! just waiting on my mate giving us the cash and we're ordering 5g of spanish flys pak hash to his house.
the fuck are barca playing at tonight costing me money!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na i can spell and pronounce canna,tyvm
> 
> AND
> 
> who might u 2 be exaktly?


Must be another one of ur fans m8, there always poppin in here every now and then to give u a bitta shit, makes me laugh every time too


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> my 4th order from jesus should be here tomorrow i'm hooked! just waiting on my mate giving us the cash and we're ordering 5g of spanish flys pak hash to his house.
> the fuck are barca playing at tonight costing me money!


Once u get a few buys keep an eye out for the freebies on the forum, .5g of white rhino I think today there if u had over 5 orders


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Must be another one of ur fans m8, there always poppin in here every now and then to give u a bitta shit, makes me laugh every time too


i know rite 2 fucking homos,, bet they love the feel of each others stubble on ther helmet too.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

*

''my 4th order from jesus should be here tomorrow i'm hooked''

fek off ya bible basher lmao​




*


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Once u get a few buys keep an eye out for the freebies on the forum, .5g of white rhino I think today there if u had over 5 orders


how do you claim freebies on the forum mate? with jesus he wants you to leave lengthy reviews on anything you buy in the forum for him to dish out free stuff to you.
i looked at the forum a while back but i haven't posted in there i just leave the reviews in the comment finalize box


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Once u get a few buys keep an eye out for the freebies on the forum, .5g of white rhino I think today there if u had over 5 orders


ive had some nice freebies lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

Just keep an eye in the forums for threads saying free samples, it's all there for ye


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm the old dirty paki that fucks yer missus when you're out.
sniff my fingers bitch. Were you not suspicious when your baby came out brown?



IC3M4L3 said:


> na i can spell and pronounce canna,tyvm
> 
> AND
> 
> who might u 2 be exaktly?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive had some nice freebies lol


If ye can be arsed sittin on there all day for a few weeks I'd say u could gather up quite a few packages for fuck all


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

gonna take a look now then cheers pal!
tried opening SR earlier a few times but it was just timing out everytime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> I'm the old dirty paki that fucks yer missus when you're out.
> sniff my fingers bitch. Were you not suspicious when your baby came out brown?


wooohhooohahahaha

yeh rite shes as racist as i am mofo. shed chew u up spit u out then rsape ur baby boy,with a fucking nailgun,, now get a grip and stop actin hard on a website ya fuktard lol


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wooohhooohahahaha
> 
> yeh rite shes as racist as i am mofo. shed chew u up spit u out then rsape ur baby boy,with a fucking nailgun,, now get a grip and stop actin hard on a website ya fuktard lol



she sounds delightful, but...







besides no one is acting hard but you pigfucker.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone use canna terra range the bio stuff that's organic an all that shit? And is it any good think I might switch from coco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> she sounds delightful, but...
> besides no one is acting hard but you pigfucker.


LOL,, i have no need to act hard, no need to walk round flexin, been ther done it,grown up and dont give a fuck about nobody,well part from me kin, but anyone else, na, any kindness i do is just that,a kindness, coz im a fucking nice guy 
anyways hows ya crop?dead yet?


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL,, i have no need to act hard, no need to walk round flexin, been ther done it,grown up and dont give a fuck about nobody,well part from me kin, but anyone else, na, any kindness i do is just that,a kindness, coz im a fucking nice guy
> anyways hows ya crop?dead yet?


great thanks.
how's yours? killed 'em yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL,, i have no need to act hard, no need to walk round flexin, been ther done it,grown up and dont give a fuck about nobody,well part from me kin, but anyone else, na, any kindness i do is just that,a kindness, coz im a fucking nice guy
> anyways hows ya crop?dead yet?


Lol nice guy, yeah all the nice guys I know have women that chew people up and rape boys with nail guns lol


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah, I'm a cunt and my bitch is strawberry and creampie 



Mastergrow said:


> Lol nice guy, yeah all the nice guys I know have women that chew people up and rape boys with nail guns lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> yeah, I'm a cunt and my bitch is strawberry and creampie


Who asked u? U paki fuck, don't speak till ur spoken too


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

you kick my dog?



Mastergrow said:


> Who asked u? U paki fuck, don't speak till ur spoken too


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> you kick my dog?


no u eat ya dogs dont ya? corgi korma gos down a treat in bricklane lol

who are u anyway nobjockey, ice is a cunt yeah but hes our cunt so do 1!


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

auntie chows rat jalfrezi down by tooting
knobjockey? don't ride knobs but will ride ic3's gammy trenchfoot, sure that hole will be big enough by now




newuserlol said:


> no u eat ya dogs dont ya? corgi korma gos down a treat in bricklane lol
> 
> who are u anyway nobjockey, ice is a cunt yeah but hes our cunt so do 1!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no u eat ya dogs dont ya? corgi korma gos down a treat in bricklane lol
> 
> who are u anyway nobjockey, ice is a cunt yeah but hes our cunt so do 1!


Ic3 seems to make that many enemy's it gettin hard to know, suppose well just have to call him as kev like the rest of them lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

where the fook do i get a link for the forum?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> where the fook do i get a link for the forum?


Lol, at the bottom of the page


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 seems to make that many enemy's it gettin hard to know, suppose well just have to call him as kev like the rest of them lol


i aint got no enemys, i just got this magical way with cunts, that only cunts will relate too,, hence why this is a close nit thread. y yes we talk, only us cunts and cunts alike are real,kinda pals,.. and wen i get mobile,, OOOBABY, u better know the bird will be the word and cuntittitus will be getting spread.


https://www.rollitup.org/

DEEERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and i thuoght sambo was a nugget


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> where the fook do i get a link for the forum?


scroll to the bottom of the main sr page your see it on the right, doubt your stats are good enough to get the freebies tho tbh 2time and mg that white rhino is usa/canada only ya wanker lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> scroll to the bottom of the main sr page your see it on the right, doubt your stats are good enough to get the freebies tho tbh 2time and mg that white rhino is usa/canada only ya wanker lol


Haha, fuck that made me laugh, I never knew m8 only had a quick browse cos was settin it up for a m8 and showin him a few things, u wer right on it too lol. I was nearly goina throw the laptop on and have a look myself, wont bother now, cheers


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> scroll to the bottom of the main sr page your see it on the right, doubt your stats are good enough to get the freebies tho tbh 2time and mg that white rhino is usa/canada only ya wanker lol


the prices i pay jesus he should be throwing stuff at me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Haha, fuck that made me laugh, I never knew m8 only had a quick browse cos was settin it up for a m8 and showin him a few things, u wer right on it too lol. I was nearly goina throw the laptop on and have a look myself, wont bother now, cheers


lmao u no im on them freebies lol theres a few now scamming that way tho nowday charging +postage cost which people fink are still cheap for the sample but them sending fake nothing.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> the prices i pay jesus he should be throwing stuff at me lol


you and your jesus 2time, told ya m8 get on them foreign vendors cheap weed,hash a plenty.

have u tried his fez cream tho? any good?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

ok so you was on about SR,, IM THE DERRRRRR, lmao,, see a tru unt can admit these things


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you and your jesus 2time, told ya m8 get on them foreign vendors cheap weed,hash a plenty.
> 
> have u tried his fez cream tho? any good?


Yeah fuck the uk for ordering, I ain't done that since ukpharm was there. Some if not most of the stuff they have is most likely just bought of foreign vendors and resold


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you and your jesus 2time, told ya m8 get on them foreign vendors cheap weed,hash a plenty.
> 
> have u tried his fez cream tho? any good?


happy ordering from him i'm used to paying high prices living here mate. depending how spanish fly's package looks that's being sent to a mates, i will most likely start using him for myself.
yeah the fez cream was decent, dark bubbly hash gets you pretty ripped. Got that caramela stuff on the way which he says is his best stuff at the mo.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

im hungry n dominos is calling my name ''sambo,sambo order me'' lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 20, 2013)

whis this sambo cunt then? lol

IKODDEE--- PARCELS WRAPPED AND STUFF, BE POSTED TOMORROW,
CLOSET---- SME FOR U APART FROM THE PACEL BEING WRAPPED AND BEING READY FOR POST.

ANOUNCMENTS OVER.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 20, 2013)

Just had a J of my world of seeds afghan kush x white widow, tastes like mouldy kestrels !


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im hungry n dominos is calling my name ''sambo,sambo order me'' lol


A dominos man called here yesterday, he thot he had the right address, I just told him not here m8 but when I closed the door I thot I should've asked the cunt had it been paid for by card and if he said aye then I could've had it. Ill know for next time cos that's the second time they called here


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Just had a J of my world of seeds afghan kush x white widow, tastes like mouldy kestrels !


I blasting a wee bit if me bubble hash here, don't really like it that much but it gets u bombed so needs must and all that


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whis this sambo cunt then? lol
> 
> IKODDEE--- PARCELS WRAPPED AND STUFF, BE POSTED TOMORROW,
> CLOSET---- SME FOR U APART FROM THE PACEL BEING WRAPPED AND BEING READY FOR POST.
> ...


you vending for the road ice?
and yeh whats with the name sambo newuser?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A dominos man called here yesterday, he thot he had the right address, I just told him not here m8 but when I closed the door I thot I should've asked the cunt had it been paid for by card and if he said aye then I could've had it. Ill know for next time cos that's the second time they called here


there was a dominos del driver looking for the right house in me missus court the other day i said if ya carnt find it ill have them pizzas lol cunt didnt give me em tho, dominos delivers till 5am where i am hmmmmmmmmmmmm dominos lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you vending for the road ice?
> and yeh whats with the name sambo newuser?


sambo who lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you vending for the road ice?
> and yeh whats with the name sambo newuser?


Just some fucker that pops in now and again, I think it's unluckys old profile


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I blasting a wee bit if me bubble hash here, don't really like it that much but it gets u bombed so needs must and all that


Tryed the bomb seeds cluster bomb I got last night, that's nice waiting on my mazar kush and sour jack ATM , looking & smelling lovely .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just some fucker that pops in now and again, I think it's unluckys old profile


your on form tonight hay ya bomb making fuck lol keep it up n your be banished to the irish thread to fear watching online grow vids! lmao


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 20, 2013)

you running that unlucky account aswel sambo yea? hahhahahah i bet it is


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there was a dominos del driver looking for the right house in me missus court the other day i said if ya carnt find it ill have them pizzas lol cunt didnt give me em tho, dominos delivers till 5am where i am hmmmmmmmmmmmm dominos lol


I was down the bar one day and a few ones orderd a dominos, when the delivery guy came in he forgot to lock the car and two guys outside nabbed two large pizzas of the passenger seat and hid round the corner till he's gone and brought them into the bar too, silly cunts must get robbed all the time lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your on form tonight hay ya bomb making fuck lol keep it up n your be banished to the irish thread to fear watching online grow vids! lmao


Please not m8, there a bunch of borin fucks in there and there growin skills are wank, even ic3 would give them a run for there money

i get this thc bomb on the go thems the only bombs ill be makin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

For anybody who's interested.......
*
Triacontanol.
*
The chemical composition.

1- triacontanol, n-triacontanol

common alternative names: myricyl alcohol, melissyl alcohol, tria-contanol.

C30H62O Molecular Weight: 438.82 Melting point : 80-83oC 90% pure.

White powder, stable in light, air, alkalii. For prolonged storage keep at 2-8 degC.

Low toxicity, safe to humans and animals. No phytotoxicity at standard application rates

Not soluble in water.

Dissolve in alcohol, n-butyl alcohol, isopropyl alcohol, ethyl ether, chloroform, petroleum, polysorbate20 (Tween20). The solution may need heating to improve solubility.


*The Proctor & Gamble Company.
**Stable colloidal dispersions of triacontanol
*Patent application number EP0067484 A1 
Also published as US4420329

http://www.google.com/patents/EP0067484A1?cl=en


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you running that unlucky account aswel sambo yea? hahhahahah i bet it is



yeah i often pretend to be a blonde manc a fat bald blonde manc mind but all the same lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> For anybody who's interested.......
> *
> Triacontanol.
> *
> ...


its late yman common behave lol go tuck uksensi in gnight lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know rite 2 fucking homos,, bet they love the feel of each others stubble on ther helmet too.


Haha u make me fuckin laugh you didn't even know about watering your plants I remember in October you had yellowing and leaves browning I was the person who told u the problem that you were having with coco. So no im not here to critisize you but to help you are the homo jump in off your high horse when I quite blatantly know alot more about growing mj than you do. You obviously get off on internet hype or something and in case you didn't notice mrt wanted to know where I got TRIACONTANOL not you so why you taking offence after all this place is to do with growing and sharing techniques to help others. So I think u are the one in the wrong place BLUD!! Pmsl.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah ya gotta give it to uksensei he aint been hardselling the shit, has shown pics of before n after n i do beleive just trying to help but its the fucking uk thread goodjob with that lol

and how can you beleive any1 who quotes *

Everything I say is lies, I dont grow cannabis​

*
lmao take it easy lads im getting too pissed now will either just go on pure cunt mode not just semi lol or order a dominos so best i just go watch me sons of anrachy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its late yman common behave


I know, I know, sorry mate.

Didn't mean to blow your buzz......

[video=youtube;dJHsYcRI6t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dJHsYcRI6t8[/video]

......


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah ya gotta give it to uksensei he aint been hardselling the shit, has shown pics of before n after n i do beleive just trying to help but its the fucking uk thread goodjob with that lol
> 
> and how can you beleive any1 who quotes *
> 
> ...


Sambo sambo.....there calling m8 lol, here if you spend £30 u get it half price so if you're goina spend £15 you just order 30 quids worth and get it for 15 quid anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo sambo.....there calling m8 lol, here if you spend £30 u get it half price so if you're goina spend £15 you just order 30 quids worth and get it for 15 quid anyway


lmfao your a cunt mg and you no it! fek off!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao your a cunt mg and you no it! fek off!


Thats a cracking deal there m8, £30 worth of dominos for £15, dunno if you get it over there..could have pizza for breakfast lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

Well bugger me, with a deal like that I'd order £30 worth just so I could chuck £15 worth in the bin or give it to the dog!

Fuck Africa, cos I can.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2013)

i gotta sign out! see what this thread dus to me! i blame yous for my fattness lmao

laterz chaps


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well bugger me, with a deal like that I'd order £30 worth just so I could chuck £15 worth in the bin or give it to the dog!
> 
> Fuck Africa, cos I can.


Your choice...I'd just eat it all with plenty of ice cream and desserts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol, fat knacker!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, fat knacker!


Knacker lmao, as in gypsy? U think I grow in a caravan lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Knacker lmao, as in gypsy? U think I grow in a caravan lol


No, lol. 

Fat knacker as in, greedy twat!


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah ya gotta give it to uksensei he aint been hardselling the shit, has shown pics of before n after n i do beleive just trying to help but its the fucking uk thread goodjob with that lol
> 
> and how can you beleive any1 who quotes *
> 
> ...


Lol I only put that BS in my sig cuz I was getting paranoid that police were watching what I'm doin on internet but since then have been using proxys. But seriously I am only here to help people . I know how to grow and know most aspects when It comes to mj. There are alot of people who wanted to know about triacontanol so I told them how I use it and where I get it. Just some people get a bit offended for some reason. And spot on yorkie other than the info that you can add it to chemical nutes and it will dissolve. But you have to get your measurements right so it raises your ec by 0.2 do not back off with nutes just make sure it is that amount more than your normal ec(without triacontanol).works great for me and iv heard you have been using it how are your results?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 20, 2013)

Good evening ladies !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> And spot on yorkie other than the info that you can add it to chemical nutes and it will dissolve. iv heard you have been using it how are your results?



I'm not sure what you are referring to when you say "chemical nutes" as all nutes are chemicals regardless of their origin (organic/synthetic).

If you mean it will mix with (for example) Dutch Pro A+B then I would have to see that with my own eyes to believe it as the long chain fatty alcohol Triacontanol is not miscible with water unless it is dissolved in a suitable solvent first, as far as I know Dutch Pro A+B is made by dissolving simple agricultural fertiliser salts into water so logically it makes no difference what other ingredients are in the solution as these don't affect it's miscibility.



I have a stock of Triacontanol but haven't tried it yet as my plants are not quite ready and I have yet to source the other ingredients needed to make an ideal solution as stated in the Proctor & Gamble patent, namely Propylene Glycol and Sodium Sulphate. 

And as I don't have at least a few hundred £'s to be shelling out on a lab grade sonicator (to ultrasonically disrupt the Triacontanol in solution and make the particle size smaller) I am going to need a fair chunk of improvisation. 
A vegetable oil bath over an electric cooker keeping the Triacontanol solution in a container vessel at about 85c (melting point) and then sonicate it with the ultrasonic fogger unit from my home made cloner, it won't be done in 5 mins like the patent solution but it will work given enough time and exposure to the ultrasonic unit.

I'm intrigued as to how (if theoretically it is mixing with A+B and you are using 2.5g of Tria) you have managed to stop the Triacontanol in a solution way, way above 500ppm from coagulating and forming a solid again?


----------



## zVice (Feb 20, 2013)

My thoughts exactly Yorkie

haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuck yorkshire man you know your shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

christ aye, sounds a bit more complex than 4ml of A & B like lol


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know why there are so few 2x1m tents. They are all 1.2x2.4....


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

Think bud box do a 1m

Reckon it's to do with the yanks, it's always 4x4 or 8x8 sqf with them and 1.2m and 2.4m are closer to those than 1 and 2m
Standardisation.



DST said:


> Anyone know why there are so few 2x1m tents. They are all 1.2x2.4....


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

That's also what I thought.

I have found a 2x1 from these bods.....
http://www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/growing-tents-modules/bud-tent-1-2m-x-2-4m-x-2-0m.html
looks a bit on the cheap side (probably chinese), but will probably do. Or I'll get 2 1mx1m. Anyone dealt with this mob before?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> That's also what I thought.
> 
> I have found a 2x1 from these bods.....
> http://www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/growing-tents-modules/bud-tent-1-2m-x-2-4m-x-2-0m.html
> looks a bit on the cheap side (probably chinese), but will probably do. Or I'll get 2 1mx1m. Anyone dealt with this mob before?


im pretty sure i have, but thru ther ebay store m8


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i gotta sign out! see what this thread dus to me! i blame yous for my fattness lmao
> 
> laterz chaps


im on those herbalife things but i had 2 large dominos pizzas the other day and i still lost body fat and put on muscle 

i was asking about that stuff because all the reading ive done said its got to be dissolved in alcohol and used as a foliar feed. but adding it to your nutes sounded good cos im a laszy cunt lol

i was reading up on a thread about it and they said if you use it in veg, you will get more nodes but keep the plant smaller which also sounds good to me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> That's also what I thought.
> 
> I have found a 2x1 from these bods.....
> http://www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/growing-tents-modules/bud-tent-1-2m-x-2-4m-x-2-0m.html
> looks a bit on the cheap side (probably chinese), but will probably do. Or I'll get 2 1mx1m. Anyone dealt with this mob before?


Yes mate, at least twice a week for the last 2 years. 
He's my local guy (Ben) and the biggest in Yorkshire, he even supply's other hydro shops.

I'm going down there shortly, I can take a look at that tent in the flesh if he has one set up in the shop (usually has several up) and tell you if it's up to scratch?

He's not necessarily the cheapest guy around though, I could probably get the same tent cheaper from ebay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im on those herbalife things but i had 2 large dominos pizzas the other day and i still lost body fat and put on muscle


alreet Mrt what's the crack, what's best/non steriod for fat burning supplement wise? i'm gyming it 3 times a week and low carb dieting but if i can speed up the weight loss, seems a good plan.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Sizes-Indoor-Portable-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Silver-Mylar-Hydroponics-/400407387142?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item5d3a23dc06


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet Mrt what's the crack, what's best/non steriod for fat burning supplement wise? i'm gyming it 3 times a week and low carb dieting but if i can speed up the weight loss, seems a good plan.


i had a couple of those t5 fat burners. they worked quite well but they felt like having a bit of speed so i stopped using them. green tea is quite good too. it helps with burning fat off but you got to exercise too but if your going to the gym it should help a bit. i have those shakes instead of breakfast because i dont feel like eating much in the morning and it gives you the right things you need. i used to wait a few hours and then i'd crave chocolate or microwave pasties or pies lol

i got a few of those t5 if you want them? you dont feel like eating when you take them and you get a burst of energy but its got ephadrine (or how ever you spell it)

have you seen the things the are saying about exercise now? they recon 3 sets of 20-30 seconds flat out on a bike or something can give the same results as a hour in the gym
[video=youtube;v7-h_w7bJrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7-h_w7bJrU[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

clenbuterol taken with the t3 things are the best ya can get.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheers IC3, I checked out that link you posted below and they are well cheap!!!! Just none that are 2x1x2m......but I could maybe just pick up 2 of the cheap 1m squared ones...


IC3M4L3 said:


> im pretty sure i have, but thru ther ebay store m8


That would be awesome lad. Ask him what he would charge to send to the Dam? I think it's still pretty cheap to be honest so not too fussed.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate, at least twice a week for the last 2 years.
> He's my local guy (Ben) and the biggest in Yorkshire, he even supply's other hydro shops.
> 
> I'm going down there shortly, I can take a look at that tent in the flesh if he has one set up in the shop (usually has several up) and tell you if it's up to scratch?
> ...





IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Sizes-Indoor-Portable-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Silver-Mylar-Hydroponics-/400407387142?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item5d3a23dc06


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> That would be awesome lad. Ask him what he would charge to send to the Dam? I think it's still pretty cheap to be honest so not too fussed.


I will do mate, no worries but I've got my eye on this one next.........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190766212616?var=490120957746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And it has free delivery to your gaff in Adam.......


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Problem being the dimensions of the 2.40 are too big. It would mean me having to remove a door at the place which cannot be done...max I can get is 2m long.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

how come your not using a dutch company for the tent D? shorely theres plenty over there no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i had a couple of those t5 fat burners. they worked quite well but they felt like having a bit of speed so i stopped using them. green tea is quite good too. it helps with burning fat off but you got to exercise too but if your going to the gym it should help a bit. i have those shakes instead of breakfast because i dont feel like eating much in the morning and it gives you the right things you need. i used to wait a few hours and then i'd crave chocolate or microwave pasties or pies lol
> 
> i got a few of those t5 if you want them? you dont feel like eating when you take them and you get a burst of energy but its got ephadrine (or how ever you spell it)
> 
> ...


that vid technique is canny if your in good nick to start with. it'd probably kill me lol. my stamina's improving each visit. not heard of t5 fat burners, thought T5's were for your seedlings lol.

heard ephedrine stuff was good for body building, but i'm not looking to do that just yet just lose weight steadily.

cheers for the info i'll look up t5's. 


newuserlol said:


> clenbuterol taken with the t5 things are the best ya can get.


that clenbuterol stuff was well pricey on SR when i checked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet Mrt what's the crack, what's best/non steriod for fat burning supplement wise?


Ephedrine if you can get hold of it as it's been banned in England for years, it can be bought from internet steroid sources though.

If you want to drop fat like the pro's then a 6 week course of Clen/T3 is the way to go (but involves needles). And if you want to drop fat AND put on muscle like the superstars then around 10IU's of HGH a day is the ultimate but very pricey.

T5's are over the counter herbal crap.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

the grow shops are a right rip off over here mate. I was checking some dark jardin or whatever and they are like 300-500 euro...ffs. The Dutch are not people you really want to buy shit off, they will rip you at every angle......


newuserlol said:


> how come your not using a dutch company for the tent D? shorely theres plenty over there no?


check this from these Dampkring dudes...
http://www.dampkring.nl/29606/bud-box-120x240x200cm.html

pricey!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

clenbuterol n t3 both tablets yman dont use needles?

@ D surprises me that i thought they would have been as cheap if not cheaper.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not sure what you are referring to when you say "chemical nutes" as all nutes are chemicals regardless of their origin (organic/synthetic).
> 
> If you mean it will mix with (for example) Dutch Pro A+B then I would have to see that with my own eyes to believe it as the long chain fatty alcohol Triacontanol is not miscible with water unless it is dissolved in a suitable solvent first, as far as I know Dutch Pro A+B is made by dissolving simple agricultural fertiliser salts into water so logically it makes no difference what other ingredients are in the solution as these don't affect it's miscibility.
> 
> ...


Ffs all this expainin myself is driving me mad iv showed you pics of it iv explained how I do it. And it works what more do u want. Oh ye I use chemical ga3 with it as well which is also a plant growth hormone found in natural triacontanol. The way I use it raises my total etc by 0.2 or 140-150ppm. And I think you are all over thinking it. If you have excess solid build up in your medium is it useable by your plants? Yes. Same goes for triacontanol. Omg its like I'm explaining about life to nursery kids. If you don't believe then don't use it no skin off my nose. I'm only telling you how it works for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ephedrine if you can get hold of it as it's been banned in England for years, it can be bought from internet steroid sources though.
> 
> If you want to drop fat like the pro's then a 6 week course of Clen/T3 is the way to go (but involves needles). And if you want to drop fat AND put on muscle like the superstars then around 10IU's of HGH a day is the ultimate but very pricey.
> 
> T5's are over the counter herbal crap.



was just doing the reading. fuck ephedrine, long term thyroid issues sounds pretty bad shit. and fuck putting a needle into my arm to get thin. i'll juts stick to the hard way i reckon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

few snaps for crack

View attachment 2535494View attachment 2535495View attachment 2535496View attachment 2535497

1st couple are dog kush second are the smelly fingerez, starting to frost and purple up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> clenbuterol n t3 both tablets yman dont use needles?


Well the pill form of both drugs is the most widely available granted but they can both be found in liquid form as well.

I personally would choose to use the liquid over the tab due to the possible liver damage associated with pills but I understand not everybody can bring themselves to use needles.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that vid technique is canny if your in good nick to start with. it'd probably kill me lol. my stamina's improving each visit. not heard of t5 fat burners, thought T5's were for your seedlings lol.
> 
> heard ephedrine stuff was good for body building, but i'm not looking to do that just yet just lose weight steadily.
> 
> ...


200 clenbuterol and 100 t3 which are both tablets and no needles involved are bout 70quid m8 from flaxceed, ive had clonzepam n vals from him in the past really good vendor.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

it also helps with the euro/£ still being reasonable as well...you can get around 1.2 to the £ after costs.


newuserlol said:


> clenbuterol n t3 both tablets yman dont use needles?
> 
> @ D surprises me that i thought they would have been as cheap if not cheaper.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well the pill form of both drugs is the most widely available granted but they can both be found in liquid form as well.
> 
> I personally would choose to use the liquid over the tab due to the possible liver damage associated with pills but I understand not everybody can bring themselves to use needles.


ive been bad on all sorts of tablets for years n years, taking crazy amounts, explain more about the liver damage please yman? ive heard it many times but dont understand the ins n outs of why?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> it also helps with the euro/£ still being reasonable as well...you can get around 1.2 to the £ after costs.


how come ya getting tents anyway m8? thought u had a lil room u grow in?


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

another spot lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 200 clenbuterol and 100 t3 which are both tablets and no needles involved are bout 70quid m8 from flaxceed, ive had clonzepam n vals from him in the past really good vendor.



i'll have a deeks at the write ups. never heard of T3's


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'll have a deeks at the write ups. never heard of T3's


But how do I use this combination of fat burners?

Increase the clenbuterol dosage until you get some side effects- a little shakiness or nervousness. Generally if you keep at that dosage in just a day or two your body will adapt. Everyone is different though, you might have to back off a little on the clenbuterol once you start feeling nervous or anxious or shaky. I personally find 200mcg's per day of clenbuterol tolerable. You can start at 40mcg's of clen in the morning and then hit it again with 40mcg's at 4:00 or so in the afternoon. If you find that is too much, start at 20mcg in the morning and 20mcg in the afternoon. The next day, add another 20mcg to each dose- morning and afternoon. Keep doing that until you notice the side effects and they are uncomfortable. 

T3 should ramp up like clen, but then taper off. With clen you can just stop. You can go from your highest dose of clen to nothing and generally you will be fine. If you personally find that you get a headache or feel sluggish you can taper the clen. No one schedule will work for everyone and this is just a guide. If you already know that your central nervous system is sensitive- if a cup of coffee or a regular dose of cold medicine with ephedrine has you jumping out of your skin, then use your head and lower these dosages. 

Day 1 - 2: 40mcg clen + 50mcg T3
Day 3 - 4: 80mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 5 - 7: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 7 -10: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 10-14: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 14-17: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 17-21: 100mcg clen + 50mcg T3


For some people that schedule will be too agressive and maybe for others it will not be enough. But be very careful before you add clen or T3 faster or use higher dosages. If this formula does not work you might need to look at your intake of carbohydrates, and also make sure you are eating plenty of lean protein.

What T3 is doing is basically uncoupling mitochondria from energy requirements, which means you'll continue to burn calories at a higher rate even when your body doesn't require it. Your body will burn energy from any source it can (fat, muscle, food, etc.). Keep your protein intake high to keep existing muscle.

A nice side effect of T3 is up-regulating beta receptors, which is what clen targets for it's activity. Finally, clen is slightly anabolic, so it will help spare some muscle loss from T3.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was just doing the reading. fuck ephedrine, long term thyroid issues sounds pretty bad shit.


You'd have to do loads over a prolonged period to see that I reckon. 
One 5ml tab, 2 to 4 times a day for a month or two is all that's needed and you'd drop some serious weight if you train cardio at the same time.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

*But how do I use this combination of fat burners?

Increase the clenbuterol dosage until you get some side effects- a little shakiness or nervousness. Generally if you keep at that dosage in just a day or two your body will adapt. Everyone is different though, you might have to back off a little on the clenbuterol once you start feeling nervous or anxious or shaky. I personally find 200mcg's per day of clenbuterol tolerable. You can start at 40mcg's of clen in the morning and then hit it again with 40mcg's at 4:00 or so in the afternoon. If you find that is too much, start at 20mcg in the morning and 20mcg in the afternoon. The next day, add another 20mcg to each dose- morning and afternoon. Keep doing that until you notice the side effects and they are uncomfortable. 

T3 should ramp up like clen, but then taper off. With clen you can just stop. You can go from your highest dose of clen to nothing and generally you will be fine. If you personally find that you get a headache or feel sluggish you can taper the clen. No one schedule will work for everyone and this is just a guide. If you already know that your central nervous system is sensitive- if a cup of coffee or a regular dose of cold medicine with ephedrine has you jumping out of your skin, then use your head and lower these dosages. 

Day 1 - 2: 40mcg clen + 50mcg T3
Day 3 - 4: 80mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 5 - 7: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 7 -10: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 10-14: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 14-17: 120mcg clen + 100mcg T3
Day 17-21: 100mcg clen + 50mcg T3


For some people that schedule will be too agressive and maybe for others it will not be enough. But be very careful before you add clen or T3 faster or use higher dosages. If this formula does not work you might need to look at your intake of carbohydrates, and also make sure you are eating plenty of lean protein.

What T3 is doing is basically uncoupling mitochondria from energy requirements, which means you'll continue to burn calories at a higher rate even when your body doesn't require it. Your body will burn energy from any source it can (fat, muscle, food, etc.). Keep your protein intake high to keep existing muscle.

A nice side effect of T3 is up-regulating beta receptors, which is what clen targets for it's activity. Finally, clen is slightly anabolic, so it will help spare some muscle loss from T3. *


fuk that for a game of soldiers....^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

crikey, thanks for the info. uncomfortable side affects is putting me off a bit lol. last thing i need is to feel anxious lol. i could just buy a bag of phet and do it oldskool lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah gotta admit the side effects put me off lol 

would end up needing a shitload of benzos to counter-act, ive lost serious weight a few times over the years 5stn+ a couple of times then put it back on mind, but was just gym n lots of and just eating less than 2500cals n 90g of fat no matter what ya ate just under them, would do a 1hr on level14 on crosstrainer 4-5times a wk burns bout a 1000cals each go that, or row 10000meters dunno what that burns but would be sweating from me eyelids lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright lads, qfuck me talking about all these drugs, i feel left out cuz all i do i smoke weed, an i can't even do that right now FML


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive been bad on all sorts of tablets for years n years, taking crazy amounts, explain more about the liver damage please yman? ive heard it many times but dont understand the ins n outs of why?


Well not ALL tabs are liver toxic (usually just 17-aa ones but I don't trust many to be honest, there's more shit in commercial tabs than the active drug itself).

Tabs have to be processed by the liver but intramuscular liquids don't, they soak into the muscle directly.

Tabs have to pass through the liver twice, once to break down the coating and once to break down the drug into the blood stream.
Some tabs (without getting all techy) inhibit the livers production of fluids and bile salts while passing through and this is what causes the damage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

so i could theoretically just get a load of clenbuterol and run it 2 weeks on 2 off, leave off the drink and generally not put my liver under too much stress. i only go 3 times a week, i'm not living in the gym just yet lol. going to have a deeks on SR. though that leads to allsorts of problems hahahah


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ephedrine if you can get hold of it as it's been banned in England for years, it can be bought from internet steroid sources though.
> 
> If you want to drop fat like the pro's then a 6 week course of Clen/T3 is the way to go (but involves needles). And if you want to drop fat AND put on muscle like the superstars then around 10IU's of HGH a day is the ultimate but very pricey.
> 
> T5's are over the counter herbal crap.


they do sell shit t5's on ebay that have green tea extracts and shit in but the ones i got have ephedrine, caffine and asprin in. i could tell the difference between the ones off ebay and the ones i got off my local drug dealer lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was just doing the reading. fuck ephedrine, long term thyroid issues sounds pretty bad shit. and fuck putting a needle into my arm to get thin. i'll juts stick to the hard way i reckon.


green tea and higher your protien intake then mate. thats the way im doing it now but i havent started training again yet. that green tea has loads of health benefits and has antioxidents "that they say" helps prevent cancer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> they do sell shit t5's on ebay that have green tea extracts and shit in but the ones i got have ephedrine, caffine and asprin in. i could tell the difference between the ones off ebay and the ones i got off my local drug dealer lol


Oh aye, no doubt. 
The T5's on ebay won't have Ephedrine in them any more, the ones that your local dealer sells will (making those the illegal, no longer available over the counter ones). 

T5 fat burners are a mixture of stimulants, mostly herbal (So you may as well just source Ephie tabs). 

T3 is a thyroid drug and a different kettle of fish all together.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> green tea and higher your protien intake then mate. thats the way im doing it now but i havent started training again yet. that green tea has loads of health benefits and has antioxidents "that they say" helps prevent cancer


i have 5 low carb days, ie: no more than 20 grams per meal 2 days i eat carbs but try n stick to healthy ones, sweet tatties etc. i could go mad and eat kfc 3 meals a day on those 3 days though it's just to stop ketosis and the sluggishness of not having much energy in your diet.

i eat bacon and or eggs on toast for breaky and salad for dinner. usually meat n veg for eve meal, but i can def deal with upping my protein intake lol. more red meat you say muahgahahahah


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

How you eat defines your goals. If you want to get big then you don't need to worry about the odd kfc.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> How you eat defines your goals. If you want to get big then you don't need to worry about the odd kfc.


Aye, 4000 cals a day with some aminos thrown in and anybody will grow like the hulk! Juice not needed.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 21, 2013)

Nobody try the soup diet, if you are realy a fatty they get the soup diet goin, get yer ma to make a massive pot of soup and have that every day.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 21, 2013)

i can get sus 250 but fuck that they made me mad,well that's what im saying anyway lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh aye, no doubt.
> The T5's on ebay won't have Ephedrine in them any more, the ones that your local dealer sells will (making those the illegal, no longer available over the counter ones).
> 
> T5 fat burners are a mixture of stimulants, mostly herbal (So you may as well just source Ephie tabs).
> ...


ive stopped taking the ones i got because they felt like a come down without the tidy buzz the night before lol. pills were the best i found for losing weight, i used to drop half a stone in a night out



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i have 5 low carb days, ie: no more than 20 grams per meal 2 days i eat carbs but try n stick to healthy ones, sweet tatties etc. i could go mad and eat kfc 3 meals a day on those 3 days though it's just to stop ketosis and the sluggishness of not having much energy in your diet.
> 
> i eat bacon and or eggs on toast for breaky and salad for dinner. usually meat n veg for eve meal, but i can def deal with upping my protein intake lol. more red meat you say muahgahahahah


lean meat like chicken, turkey or beef. fish is another good one. i put a scoup of whey protiene in my shake for breakfast and like i said before i can even have 2 large dminos on the weekend (not all in 1 go tho lol) and im still losing body and visceral fat so it cant be too bad. they do say too much protiene is bad for you tho so when i drop a bit more fat ill cut the whey protiene out and up my carbs a bit. i downloaded that GSP rushfit. i done it for a few days and my body was killing me lol. its got 3 different programs and i thought fuck doing the beginner ill go to advanced, fuck me my leg were no good after a few days of that.

i done a KFC for breakfast every day for 2 weeks when i came out of work and i put on 2 stone. i used to work in a quarry and more often than not i'd be shovelling spilled stones from under conveyor belts most of the day so i had a big appetite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i can get sus 250 but fuck that they made me mad,well that's what im saying anyway lol


Sust 250 is a gimmick really, It's just 250mg of plain old testosterone with different release times on it and a premium price tag.

It's a designer test mix for folks who don't know how test works.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ive stopped taking the ones i got because they felt like a come down without the tidy buzz the night before lol. pills were the best i found for losing weight, i used to drop half a stone in a night out


If I'm in the same room as a wrap off whizz I drop 2 stone!


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, 4000 cals a day with some aminos thrown in and anybody will grow like the hulk! Juice not needed.



Yeah steroids are daft. I had it offred to me at work. I thought about maybe buying some but I came to my senses when I asked the guy if he's noticed any side effects to which he replied "Sometimes I can't get an erection". Muscles may get you women but what you going to do if you can't draw your sword! It's a fools game.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

No disrespect to people that do them but loss of dick function is a heavy price to pay for muscle gains.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> Ffs all this expainin myself is driving me mad iv showed you pics of it iv explained how I do it. And it works what more do u want. Oh ye I use chemical ga3 with it as well which is also a plant growth hormone found in natural triacontanol. The way I use it raises my total etc by 0.2 or 140-150ppm. And I think you are all over thinking it. If you have excess solid build up in your medium is it useable by your plants? Yes. Same goes for triacontanol. Omg its like I'm explaining about life to nursery kids. If you don't believe then don't use it no skin off my nose. I'm only telling you how it works for me


*1)* You have shown us pics? Before and after, 6 days apart?

Before.
View attachment 2535639

After.
View attachment 2535640

Well this is my last run on regular ferts. Before pics are a week of flowering and the after pics are 5 days later.

Before.


After.


Your so-called results are far from "unquestionable" fella.

*
2)* FYI Gibberellic acid is a completely different chemical to Triacontanol entirely and IS NOT found in natural Tria at all.

1-Triacontanol is a fatty alcohol of the general formula C30H62O. Gibberellic acid's chemical formula is C19H22O6.


*3) "*The way I use it raises my total etc by 0.2 or 140-150ppm". I'm sorry but your own mathematics skills fail you.....

To make a 25ppm solution of triacontanol you would dissolve 25mg into 1L of water, your 2.5g of triacontanol into 1L of water would make a solution of 2500ppm not 140-150ppm.
You would have to be watering your plants with litres and litres of pure A+B/tria solution (no water) for that to work out, somehow I think not.

*4) "*If you have excess solid build up in your medium is it useable by your plants? Yes" Erm.....NO! Since when do plants uptake solids, hmm?



You have the cheek to call IC3 out because he "may not have the brain capacity to deal with science but there are people who want info on this product and I am giving them it". 

Well I do have the brain capacity to deal with science and when I lay down my full house you get pissy and I'M the stupid one!?

OMG it's like explaining chemistry to someone who can barely make Candyfloss!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

Ain't no one want the shrinkydink just to look good lol. Like the toon trying hard to get a place in Europe the fielding a weak team of younguns with no European experience.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Yeah steroids are daft. I had it offred to me at work. I thought about maybe buying some but I came to my senses when I asked the guy if he's noticed any side effects to which he replied "Sometimes I can't get an erection". Muscles may get you women but what you going to do if you can't draw your sword! It's a fools game.





dimebag87 said:


> No disrespect to people that do them but loss of dick function is a heavy price to pay for muscle gains.


No offence mate but that guy sounds like he knows very little about steads.

It is very possible (and advisable) to use steroids (or hormone supplementation) for the rest of your life with no permanent side effects what so ever.

Testosterone is what makes guys get a an erection in the first place, to use steads and NOT get an erection means he's an older guy (I'm logically assuming here) and he's getting bunk gear.

The first sign of getting proper gear is waking up with a baseball bat hard-on!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ain't no one want the shrinkydink just to look good lol. Like the toon trying hard to get a place in Europe the fielding a weak team of younguns with no European experience.



AS's are pretty much dead nowadays, the young chav gym rats who don't know any better are the prime market.

I'm getting on some peptides this year and maybe some HGH if I can hustle a years worth of cash for it. (big tent here I come!)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh aye yeah, Don I forgot!

The tallest 'two toke killer' boy (the one that smells like the psycho tastes) decided to show me that he's actually a girl this morning!..........


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

and this is them 6 days ago lmao only joking 



heres a few pics 5 and a half weeks into flowering. their starting to pick up a bit now . i cant make them full screen tho the uploader thing is playing up again


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

No he was younger than me, about 21 I think he said. I think it's just probably just one of those things that effects different people in different ways. That's drugs. You hear things like prolonged use leads to a depletion of the body's ability to produce testosterone so that you essentially end up as a woman, much the same way that pills deplete your serotonin and you end up a depressed fuck all the time amongst other side effects e.g organ damage and high blood pressure. Just sounds a bit sketchy in my opinion.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a quick one as well! Do these look over watered lads?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Waaa gwaaaaan stoners what u lot sayin then?


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

We don't have clones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Just a quick one as well! Do these look over watered lads?


yeh they look a tad overwaterd


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok I'll back of it a bit then see what happens. They've greened up nice now though so that's good.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1)* You have shown us pics? Before and after, 6 days apart?
> 
> Before.
> View attachment 2535639
> ...


So lets say you have solid build up in your medium then you feed that solid build up doesn't effect your plants? I don't think so mate. And I will give you one thing I use explode with it as well which also contains triacontanol ga3 and maybe contains something to dissolve them just a wild guess but that could be why it is working for me?? But there is no need for you to get all defensive cuz I beat you to the point. I know u got some but ain't used it yet. Well stop believing what pharmaceutical company's tell you and try it for your self cuz u never know what u might find just like I did so just stop hating on people. Oh ye and my plants look big for dinafem og kush topped once at that age.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Nobody try the soup diet, if you are realy a fatty they get the soup diet goin, get yer ma to make a massive pot of soup and have that every day.


went in post today m9,.,, ul get it saturday,. 

and yorkie cummon,, u loosing 2 stone, IMO,all that would be left in your glasses on the floor lol.. u dont have 2 stone to loose,

anyone used this? a pal ame over today saying its the latest and new pk for yer shizzle gi u a extra 2 oz per plant LOL bullshit, but all the same, wats the diffrence between this and normal pk,uther than ratio?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/buddha-tree-pk-9-18-250ml-/111009810515?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19d8b34853


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> No he was younger than me, about 21 I think he said. I think it's just probably just one of those things that effects different people in different ways. That's drugs. You hear things like prolonged use leads to a depletion of the body's ability to produce testosterone so that you essentially end up as a woman, much the same way that pills deplete your serotonin and you end up a depressed fuck all the time amongst other side effects e.g organ damage and high blood pressure. Just sounds a bit sketchy in my opinion.


Yeah, it's a load of misinformed bollocks (excuse the pun).

Testosterone supplementation above what your nuts produce naturally will cause your nuts to shut down and stop producing testosterone (well they don't need to while your pumping it in), this causes your bollocks to shrink (Atrophy).

But as soon as you stop the course of steads and use post cycle drugs to kick start your nuts into producing testosterone again then your bollocks resume normal service. It is not permanent.

Steads also DO NOT shrink your dick, this is another misconception.
The reason why Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler look like they have pin dicks is because there body's are 20 stone ripped to shreds, anybody's cock would look small once you hit about 15-16 stone ripped with less than 10% body fat!

Then there's the realm of chemical penis enlargement, well.....body building is body building!.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> went in post today m9,.,, ul get it saturday,.
> 
> and yorkie cummon,, u loosing 2 stone, IMO,all that would be left in your glasses on the floor lol.. u dont have 2 stone to loose,


I'm short of 12 stone with 12%bf mate, I'm fit not fat!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

My plants have grown 3 inches over night fookin mental only on day 11 think I'm gonna have to do some super cropping on this little slag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Just a quick one as well! Do these look over watered lads?


How old are these little babies?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> went in post today m9,.,, ul get it saturday,.
> 
> and yorkie cummon,, u loosing 2 stone, IMO,all that would be left in your glasses on the floor lol.. u dont have 2 stone to loose,
> 
> ...


ohh yeah cheers mate, did you say u popped a few oz in there too haha


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How old are these little babies?


Day 17 mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice what strain? They look better than mine did at that age but now I've flipped em the e gone mad!!! There ghost train haze should be some nice ahit


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2535696 and this is them 6 days ago lmao only joking View attachment 2535705
> View attachment 2535694
> View attachment 2535695
> 
> heres a few pics 5 and a half weeks into flowering. their starting to pick up a bit now . i cant make them full screen tho the uploader thing is playing up again


looking great them mrt lots of nice green leaves and decent amount of frost
they look to be flowering at a similar rate my one is going at.. 6 weeks i'm at now i think and seeing good progress!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> So lets say you have solid build up in your medium then you feed that solid build up doesn't effect your plants? I don't think so mate. And I will give you one thing I use explode with it as well which also contains triacontanol ga3 and maybe contains something to dissolve them just a wild guess but that could be why it is working for me?? But there is no need for you to get all defensive cuz I beat you to the point. I know u got some but ain't used it yet. Well stop believing what pharmaceutical company's tell you and try it for your self cuz u never know what u might find just like I did so just stop hating on people. Oh ye and my plants look big for dinafem og kush topped once at that age.


Yes feeding after excessive salt build up does affect your plants, it causes lock out and PH issues.

You really should really go away and study the term 'Flocculation', because that's what happens when you put more chems in a liquid than the liquid could ever possibly dissolve.
This is exactly what happens to a Triacontanol solution of more than 500ppm, the Triacontanol coagulates and turns back into solid flakes within the suspension (ergo flocculation).

I have all ready explained that it makes no difference as to the other ingredients in the solution, they don't affect it's miscibility at all. It must be dissolved in a suitable solvent prior to being mixed with into a water based solution.
What part of 'fat is not water soluble' do you not understand?

I'm actually on the offensive and I fail to see what point you have beaten me to? In fact I fail to see what point you have made at all?

Stop believing Pharma company's? Dude this is Proctor & Gamble!
If you had bothered to read the patent application you would realise that the patent was applied for off the back of years of unsuccessful Triacontanol testing.

I prove you wrong on every point you have made and I'm hating on folk? 

If you're attempting to school guys science then you'd better hope you know what you are talking about because you'll come unstuck when you actually come across somebody who does.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

remind me to never question / argure with the yorkshireman lmao


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice what strain? They look better than mine did at that age but now I've flipped em the e gone mad!!! There ghost train haze should be some nice ahit


It's delahaze from paradise seeds mate. I like haze! It's a very unique flavor/smell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm short of 12 stone with 12%bf mate, I'm fit not fat!


LOL u aint seen 12 stone ringing wet,, 9 maybe )



iiKode said:


> ohh yeah cheers mate, did you say u popped a few oz in there too haha


yeh sure, lol

so nobody got a answer to this pk thingy, i think its all merketing bollox, u know wat ther like but putting extra oz or 2 on yer plnat is pure bullshit,, but even i its only 20% correct gotta be worth a blast


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 21, 2013)

Pmsl all I said was the way I do it works(which it does). Experience over knowledge IMHO. I use it that way and it works just because it goes against what you believe it makes it wrong. I don't think so. I'm not saying that it is dissolving or that it is soluble but I add it to my feeding schedule and it does make a big difference. Last grow I ran diafem og kush I got 2.5 oz from each plant without triacontanol lets just wait for harvest day then you will have to shut up. And yes it does raise my ppm by 140-150 after adding the mix (a+b,triacontanol,ga3 and explode) to water. Who are you to question my experience I told you where I got it how I use it even showed you results 6days from adding it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL u aint seen 12 stone ringing wet,, 9 maybe )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just another bloom booster buddy, full of P and K with fuck all nitrogen in. you could use it aslong as you keep up with your base nutrients aswell, but you could then find your ratio's well out of line. i like to feed grow and bloom all the way through after adding some shit to my soil, never bothered with any boosters.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> It's delahaze from paradise seeds mate. I like haze! It's a very unique flavor/smell


Yeh man you gotta love the haze its a shame there isn't enough on the street when supply are out.I get from attitude thy give loads of free seeds away and soon there new promo is 10 free seeds on every order


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> looking great them mrt lots of nice green leaves and decent amount of frost
> they look to be flowering at a similar rate my one is going at.. 6 weeks i'm at now i think and seeing good progress!


cheers mate  it wasnt nice and green underneath lol. ive got loads of shit dry leaves on the 3 that i didnt lolipop but the lolipoped one is fine, thats a reason to lolipop by itself. so far looking at the budd size the lolipoped one looks a touch bigger but ill wait till i chop down to see if its made a difference


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> its just another bloom booster buddy, full of P and K with fuck all nitrogen in. you could use it aslong as you keep up with your base nutrients aswell. i like to feed grow and bloom all the way through, never bothered with any boosters.


yeh im at week 2 flower this weekend so ordered sum snormal canna pk, gunna start the boost sunday, but i been readin pk should only be used for 1 week? is that rite or would a 3rd or recomneded dose all way thru be ok? i always run base nutes to the end so im thinking
40ml A&B per 10 litre of water
25ml BOOST per 10 litre of water
and pk says recomended dose is 15ml per 10 litre for a week, so 5ml per 10 litre ongoing?,, 
stopped rhiz
but 25ml per 10 litre of cannazym

dunno if cannazym is needed with fresh canna pro coco 
so wayya think?

pulled 2oz a plant last harvest under 1 old shitty OLD 600 bulb, 6 plants, so hoping for much more this run with 8 under just under 1k brand new bulbs with boosts and whatnot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

uksecretsensi said:


> Pmsl all I said was the way I do it works(which it does). Experience over knowledge IMHO. I use it that way and it works just because it goes against what you believe it makes it wrong. I don't think so. I'm not saying that it is dissolving or that it is soluble but I add it to my feeding schedule and it does make a big difference. Last grow I ran diafem og kush I got 2.5 oz from each plant without triacontanol lets just wait for harvest day then you will have to shut up. And yes it does raise my ppm by 140-150 after adding the mix (a+b,triacontanol,ga3 and explode) to water. Who are you to question my experience I told you where I got it how I use it even showed you results 6days from adding it.


Then you have just answered your own question, how can it possibly be working if it doesn't even dissolve? What, do your plants grow teeth and eat the damn stuff?

It doesn't go against what I believe, it goes against chemistry. Like I said, what part of 'fat is not water soluble' do you not understand?

I'll shut up when you mix the solution properly and do a control test.

"And yes it does raise my ppm by 140-150 after adding the mix (a+b,triacontanol,ga3 and explode) to water." - Ah, now he explains it properly!.....

You said you got it from ebay, most probably the same supplier that I get mine from.

And this is the information supplied with that listing.......

Triacontanol.


The chemical composition.


1- triacontanol, n-triacontanol


common alternative names: myricyl alcohol, melissyl alcohol, tria-contanol.


C30H62O Molecular Weight: 438.82 Melting point : 80-83oC 90% pure.


White powder, stable in light, air, alkalii. For prolonged storage keep at 2-8 degC.


Low toxicity, safe to humans and animals. No phytotoxicity at standard application rates


*Not soluble in water.*

*Dissolve in alcohol, n-butyl alcohol, isopropyl alcohol, ethyl ether, chloroform, petroleum, polysorbate20 (Tween20). The solution may need heating to improve solubility.

*The people who manufacture it even tell you it can't be dissolved in water!

You showed me 'some' results 6 days apart, not necessarily attributable to Triacontanol. 
I showed you better in less time with definitely no tria involved, so yes I will question your experience.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Last grow


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im at week 2 flower this weekend so ordered sum snormal canna pk, gunna start the boost sunday, but i been readin pk should only be used for 1 week? is that rite or would a 3rd or recomneded dose all way thru be ok? i always run base nutes to the end so im thinking
> 40ml A&B per 10 litre of water
> 25ml BOOST per 10 litre of water
> and pk says recomended dose is 15ml per 10 litre for a week, so 5ml per 10 litre ongoing?,,
> ...


As far as I know your suppose to use it half way through flower or 3 weeks from harvest time I did both worked out great on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Last grow
> 
> As far as I know your suppose to use it half way through flower or 3 weeks from harvest time I did both worked out great on


well my plants is ARD, so they can take teh bitch allw ay thru, just thinkin what my man up ther said bowt al way thru.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im at week 2 flower this weekend so ordered sum snormal canna pk, gunna start the boost sunday, but i been readin pk should only be used for 1 week? is that rite or would a 3rd or recomneded dose all way thru be ok? i always run base nutes to the end so im thinking
> 40ml A&B per 10 litre of water
> 25ml BOOST per 10 litre of water
> and pk says recomended dose is 15ml per 10 litre for a week, so 5ml per 10 litre ongoing?,,
> ...


just do as the instructions say and you should be good man. never grown in coco or as i say use the boosters, but i do know most of these high booster jobbys are only to be used once or twice during flower ur right there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> just do as the instructions say and you should be good man. never grown in coco or as i say use the boosters, but i do know most of these high booster jobbys are only to be used once or twice during flower ur right there.


ok so
as normal with A&B
boost 25ml 
pk from week 6 ish
i think i can add upto 40ml boost for extra sexyness, but il have to order more, friking expensive stuff, bowt time one of u chemical nerds learned how to make that stuff

and sensi look ur WRONG, fukoff,, nobody knows and much technochemical bollox as my man yorkiebar


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok so
> as normal with A&B
> boost 25ml
> pk from week 6 ish
> ...


My man at the grow shop says only use 20 ml of boost as any more is just a waste and he sells the stuff mate. I grow in coco too this time I added perlite but won't bother next time I think strait coco is best!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok so
> as normal with A&B
> boost 25ml
> pk from week 6 ish
> ...


sounds about right ic3 aslong as you have planty of healthy green leaves with no drop going into flower is the main thing. they are the things that drive the bud production at the end of the day
keep us updated bro any recent pics?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My man at the grow shop says only use 20 ml of boost as any more is just a waste and he sells the stuff mate. I grow in coco too this time I added perlite but won't bother next time I think strait coco is best!


eread the bottle its 25ml or 40 for extra bud growth,, he may sell it but that dont mean he uses it,



The2TimEr said:


> sounds about right ic3 aslong as you have planty of healthy green leaves with no drop going into flower is the main thing. they are the things that drive the bud production at the end of the day
> keep us updated bro any recent pics?


yeh doing sum in about half hour m8 and yes plenty of green stuff,, lollippoed the pe last night,


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2013)

they say to use pk on week 5 but ive been giving it to them in alternating doses with that potassium sulphate this time and it hasnt done any harm. another 2 weeks and ill start giving them ripen. i think not giving ripen the last time was one of the reasons they were shit


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eread the bottle its 25ml or 40 for extra bud growth,, he may sell it but that dont mean he uses it,
> 
> 
> 
> yeh doing sum in about half hour m8 and yes plenty of green stuff,, lollippoed the pe last night,


sounds good shaggy, im about 2-3 weeks out now, aint smoked any the green for months!


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

I would have to agree about the high p stuff. I just used dutch pro grow for hydro from start to finish and kept them green with no ill effects. No flush either. No green tastes or leafy buds. A plant growing wildly doesn't have nature come along at flower time and provide the dirt it's in with a big hit of p. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## dimebag87 (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/570037-so-you-noobs-hooked-cannabis.html


----------



## iiKode (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL u aint seen 12 stone ringing wet,, 9 maybe )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


google it mate, i usually google it look up a few searches then decide for mysel


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bowt time one of u chemical nerds learned how to make that stuff
> 
> and sensi look ur WRONG, fukoff,, nobody knows and much technochemical bollox as my man yorkiebar


*1)* ...........

*2) *Well fuck me IC3, I never saw that coming!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *1)* ...........
> 
> *2) *Well fuck me IC3, I never saw that coming!


saw what cuntybollox>??

 

il let u guess which is the lollipopped ones, u got PE,PHYSCO AND KALIL MIST THER


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> saw what cuntybollox>??


Credit being given where it's due, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> saw what cuntybollox>??
> 
> View attachment 2535937View attachment 2535938View attachment 2535940View attachment 2535941View attachment 2535942View attachment 2535944View attachment 2535945View attachment 2535946
> 
> il let u guess which is the lollipopped ones, u got PE,PHYSCO AND KALIL MIST THER


Looking good them m8, pic 4 looks good...is it psycho? Your goina have some big plants this run compared to last


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Credit being given where it's due, lol.


 thnx man,



Mastergrow said:


> Looking good them m8, pic 4 looks good...is it psycho? Your goina have some big plants this run compared to last


 yeh tell me about it, gunna be fucking bill oddie chopping thru the undergrowth, still cant find the watering can i bought? fuk knows, coz im needing to move em out to water ive had o put loose bag pots round the airpots to save spillage, the seedlings have done rather well, considering my last go at them, thwife wouldnt be happy spending 40 qwid just to kill em lol


so yeh hoping for a good grow, il get sum more plant stands and get em all done as i need, got canes so no biggy if not

yeh it is physco pic 4,, ther really liking the extra light in ther, gunna be feeking huge this round, good good

pic 1 is PE, pic 6 is kali mist


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

10 years I've been buying bud off this same paki firm.

2.4g for £25? I was knocking Q's out for £40 last week!

This game is getting worse and worse, I don't give a shit how fucking 'hashplant' dusty it is that's taking the piss.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

Judging how much you need between crops is a tough call


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

anyone know anything about jaws gear? can't find much info in the search
got a few interesting beans today

Medcine Buddha F2 Bunkernauta Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Jack Herer x Sunshine Daydream Yeoman Photo &#9794;&#9792;
NL #5 x Sunshine Daydream Yeoman Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Red Eye Flight See No Evil S33ds Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Starfighter F2 Jaws Gear Photo &#9794;&#9792;
Chemberry F3 Jaws Gear Photo &#9794;&#9792;


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Judging how much you need between crops is a tough call


Yeah, and when you've probably smoked more of your 17oz crop than you've actually sold It really puts a lump in your throat!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

I got chunks of shish to see me til I can scrump a bit lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

I know, I know, I'm slack.....

I'm not fucking around with loose change crops any more, 2013 the year of the entrepreneur! lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Credit being given where it's due, lol.


christ im in the wrong bloody site or a parallel universe....a yorkshireman offering credit???? what next ?? a geordie that knows soap isnt a foodstuff?

ooh and evenin cunts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

You should have had a good chunk of trim off those 3 smelly fingerez. Or do you just chuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know, I know, I'm slack.....
> 
> I'm not fucking around with loose change crops any more, 2013 the year of the entrepreneur! lol


with that in mind u should already be in week what? 2-3 flower?,, fuk all the bollox mate,, just get havests done, get some cash in yer sky rocket ten play about a bit, or do a 3rd for percy and 2/3 ca$hcrop??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> christ im in the wrong bloody site or a parallel universe....a yorkshireman offering credit???? what next ?? a geordie that knows soap isnt a foodstuff?
> 
> ooh and evenin cunts.


Well it was actually IC3 giving me credit but yeah, he's a Yorkshireman all the same!

Evening Dura, how's you been?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> with that in mind u should already be in week what? 2-3 flower?,, fuk all the bollox mate,, just get havests done, get some cash in yer sky rocket ten play about a bit, or do a 3rd for percy and 2/3 ca$hcrop??


whats that in the 4th pic? shes looking good man, sound as nice and healthy aswell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> whats that in the 4th pic? shes looking good man, sound as nice and healthy aswell


physosis in pic 4,,nrly killed them too,


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well it was actually IC3 giving me credit but yeah, he's a Yorkshireman all the same!
> 
> Evening Dura, how's you been?



fuckin hellish mate, caught that flu bug and was flattened for two solid days....usually its great living on ur own but not when your that fuckin ill, couldnt even get out to the car for painkillers, it was really that bad, worse flu ive had in maybe 15 years. pole axed, just lay sweating and sobbing with the pain..... fine now though, still havent got my bloody grow started though, ahll get it ready at the weekend i think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> fuckin hellish mate, caught that flu bug and was flattened for two solid days....usually its great living on ur own but not when your that fuckin ill, couldnt even get out to the car for painkillers, it was really that bad, worse flu ive had in maybe 15 years. pole axed, just lay sweating and sobbing with the pain..... fine now though, still havent got my bloody grow started though, ahll get it ready at the weekend i think.


man flu,..............


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> physosis in pic 4,,nrly killed them too,


By the look of the psycho so far m8 would you say it's one you'd stick with? I ain't lettin go of it for a while


----------



## dura72 (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man flu,..............


lol, possibly. im the first cunt though to give anybody earache for trying that old tosh but this was fuckin horrific. my bird and the two kids had it last week so i though i was ok and then BAM it fuckin booted me right in the bollocks


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

hit a selection dilema for my next go, either the power africa heavy yeilder or these badboys https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-seeds-blue-og/prod_3800.html
both decent prices and are standing out the most so far hmmm!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> hit a selection dilema for my next go, either the power africa heavy yeilder or these badboys https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-seeds-blue-og/prod_3800.html
> both decent prices and are standing out the most so far hmmm!


Yeah sambo says good things about that power Africa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> with that in mind u should already be in week what? 2-3 flower?,, fuk all the bollox mate,, just get havests done, get some cash in yer sky rocket ten play about a bit, or do a 3rd for percy and 2/3 ca$hcrop??


My problem at the moment is that I only have a 1.2m tent and I've promised the missus I won't have more then 8 plants (not including clones) on the premises as per the new sentencing guidelines.

One of those 8 plants is the Smelly Fingerez mother so I'm down to 7, a 1.2m tent is not really suitable for any more than 4 full size plants and still be able to pull the yield I do.

20oz from 4 plants in a 1.2m is about the limit when running natural without training in that space and I'm afraid a bag a month is not even minimum wage now, I need a bigger tent so I can grow 8 trees or 1 big fuck off scrog (which is the route I'm thinking of taking).

I've been out of work for about 18 months now and I left a job of 7 years with which I could easily pull £20-30 a day in tips alone, weekend cocktail party's and I was earning more than my wage in tips piece of piss.

I've got money in my pocket, just not enough.
I live in a £160.000 house, my bills are paid and I eat well. But that's down to my missus working a job AND being self employed at the same time, I don't think that's fair and I'm not about to go back to grafting my bollocks off in a niche industry for some other cunt to make all the cash off the back of my skills.

Get some cash in your pocket is easy for you to say, you've got 2 kids and you're on the sick IC3.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah sambo says good things about that power Africa


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/587630-power-africa-1-a-4.html

was following this guys PA grow somewhat and pointed me their way , check them buds out


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> hit a selection dilema for my next go, either the power africa heavy yeilder or these badboys https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-seeds-blue-og/prod_3800.html
> both decent prices and are standing out the most so far hmmm!


Was looking at the blue Og before but dinafem's OG put me off . I was soo looking forward to smoking Og it just didnt live up to what i was expecting i know i cant base the whole og kush on dinafems that would be just plain ignorance i just wont be growing with anything og in it for a while


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 21, 2013)

Ice were did you get them cains with the ring from?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 21, 2013)

Check out Agent Orange Tga last 2 packs left on attitude he is scrapping the strain for some reason , a reasonnothing to do with quality .

NICE YEILDS .


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2013)

Just purchased an o of mid grade Mexican weed lol, ill have pics up in about 2 weeks to let yous know what your missing....40quids not to be sniffed at lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Was looking at the blue Og before but dinafem's OG put me off . I was soo looking forward to smoking Og it just didnt live up to what i was expecting i know i cant base the whole og kush on dinafems that would be just plain ignorance i just wont be growing with anything og in it for a while


could just be dinafem, i got og kush from reserva privada going now like 6 weeks through flower, looking good so far will snap up some pics for tomorrow


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/587630-power-africa-1-a-4.html
> 
> was following this guys PA grow somewhat and pointed me their way , check them buds out


Looks nice that m8, was near thinkin about doin that myself after sambo mentioned it but fuck it, goina get the thc bomb ordered tomoro


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Check out Agent Orange Tga last 2 packs left on attitude he is scrapping the strain for some reason , a reasonnothing to do with quality .
> 
> NICE YEILDS .


Maybe because he's been getting a new arsehole ripped by the guys who can actually breed for punting unstable hermie monsters over the last few years, of which the agent orange is the prime culprit by all accounts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

Apparently legit DJ Shorts gear is now back on the market, I might have to be busting some blueberry at some point.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My problem at the moment is that I only have a 1.2m tent and I've promised the missus I won't have more then 8 plants (not including clones) on the premises as per the new sentencing guidelines.


same as me m8, but u cn stil be bangin em out every 8 weeks if u pulled your finger out


The Yorkshireman said:


> Get some cash in your pocket is easy for you to say, you've got 2 kids and you're on the sick IC3.


yes but its for a reason,not like im on it for no reason and blagging sick notes and lying on my forms like a lot of folks



PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice were did you get them cains with the ring from?


ebay m8 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60CM-GARDEN-CONICAL-PLANT-SAFETY-RING-PLANT-SUPPORT-RINGS-/130817563689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e75559c29


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as me m8, but u cn stil be bangin em out every 8 weeks if u pulled your finger out
> 
> yes but its for a reason,not like im on it for no reason and blagging sick notes and lying on my forms like a lot of folks


Yes but then I'd need to have two tents, 1 veg and 1 flower. If the big red key comes knocking then it's a perpetual factory and I can't blag a first time offence, job's fucked.

I know the sick is for a reason mate, I never said you were milking it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

this is why i moved onto auto's for a good while, chopping down every 6-8 weeks was pretty kushdy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> this is why i moved onto auto's for a good while, chopping down every 6-8 weeks was pretty kushdy


12/12 from seed with fems never grab you?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 12/12 from seed with fems never grab you?


Never tried it no , always liked to give a decent veg time with photo period strains.
some auto strains are top notch i got stuck with the world of seeds afghan kush ryder for a while, ran that a good few times and would deffo grow them again , got 2 seeds left here i wanna try outdoors this year in a mini greenhouse.
Still dosn't beat the bud from the proper parent plant tho.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 21, 2013)

looks like it's worth a watch lads- http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2986325/Weed.Country.S01E01.HDTV.XviD-AFG.html


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 21, 2013)

called weed country ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2282238/What-dope-Aristocrat-ends-court-complaining-inferior-quality-cannabis--POLICE.html

this isnt TTT is it? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

yorkie, it's simple, split with your missus. (not split split, just get a pad of your own) it's a pain the first 3 months til you crop the bumper then your laughing.

mine disappeared back to her folks while i kicked it up a notch to the 2x2m tent. magic man, half bachelor half live in gf. tent full of plants. musta been 50-60 veg included. if the worse happens with the big red key, she's going to get a conspiracy charge for knowing it's there. and you'd best have all the receipts for your tellies etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2282238/What-dope-Aristocrat-ends-court-complaining-inferior-quality-cannabis--POLICE.html
> 
> this isnt TTT is it? lmao


sounds like one of rip off billies punters.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

ill give him it for 300,na shame how this shit hole place needs sorting!


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

you get the pics on my new journal don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

Not just yet, am just getting to the gym, then work to pick a special cut up of the psycho kills, lemon pledge pheno. Can't fuckin wait.

ill pop owa now lad


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> looks like it's worth a watch lads- http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2986325/Weed.Country.S01E01.HDTV.XviD-AFG.html


Alright guys did anyone have a look at that weed country after? I thought it was ok, based around the emerald triangle in the states and it's a 6 part discovery doc, wasn't the best of doc's but passed an hour


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

getting my sky fitted tommorow but 2 weeks for my phn and internet?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alright guys did anyone have a look at that weed country after? I thought it was ok, based around the emerald triangle in the states and it's a 6 part discovery doc, wasn't the best of doc's but passed an hour



ive got it downloading now mate. i downloaded that mama before it and ill probably watch it tonight

@drgrow i cancelled my sky a few months back ti try and get it cheeper. they didnt offer it to me for any less so i phoned up and said i wanted to keep it. they said they could keep my tv on but they had to finalise the phone and internet, then it took nearly a month to put it back on and i had to have a new phone number. their a bunch of useless cunt


----------



## uksecretsensi (Feb 22, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Was looking at the blue Og before but dinafem's OG put me off . I was soo looking forward to smoking Og it just didnt live up to what i was expecting i know i cant base the whole og kush on dinafems that would be just plain ignorance i just wont be growing with anything og in it for a while


Dinafems og kush is good very strong good to grow and very smelly. I'm running 2 of them at the min two different phenos on very sativa the other more indica but In my opinion not the real og kush more like a sweet Chem taste yield is OK but I'm trying to improve on this strains yield as we speak. But anyone who grows it will be pleasently surprised. It has become my favorite strain since growing it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

Alright bitches! Just been on sr for the last 3 hrs and spent a ton fifty on a variety of hashes from all over, the only thing is it weren't for me, it was for a m8 but no doubt ill be tryin every bit of it when it comes lol


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

cut, cunning plan



Mastergrow said:


> Alright bitches! Just been on sr for the last 3 hrs and spent a ton fifty on a variety of hashes from all over, the only thing is it weren't for me, it was for a m8 but no doubt ill be tryin every bit of it when it comes lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> cut, cunning plan


Lol, deleting parts of your post now are ye ya faggot, hardly a fuckin dealers cut, it's called doin a m8 a favour, something you'd know fuckall about cos you gotta get yourself some m8s first


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

have bit coins ever come down in value? fuck me they've doubled since i started looking into them


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> have bit coins ever come down in value? fuck me they've doubled since i started looking into them


About 21 quid today mrt, just need to make sure and spend them wen u get them before they drop which usually ain't a problem lol


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

sounds more like lets send the drugs to your house "mate"

EDIT: Had the bawls to order your own yet? lol




Mastergrow said:


> Lol, deleting parts of your post now are ye ya faggot, hardly a fuckin dealers cut, it's called doin a m8 a favour, something you'd know fuckall about cos you gotta get yourself some m8s first


----------



## dura72 (Feb 22, 2013)

evenin all skid marks


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> sounds more like lets send the drugs to your house "mate"
> 
> EDIT: Had the bawls to order your own yet? lol


His money, his stuff....his house obviously. Na I just waste my time ordering for other folk, I'm shit feared to order for myself

and what's with the givin me rep for postin that ur a friendless faggot? The sadness is just hangin outta ye


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2013)

this caramela hash is somethin else! proper tasty , bubbly sticky goo
who did you go for mastergrow, if you remember?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2013)

phone pics taken last nite. starting to fatten / ripen up! 


big cola: 

other colas: 

bottom buds: 

close up on a cola


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> this caramela hash is somethin else! proper tasty , bubbly sticky goo
> who did you go for mastergrow, if you remember?


Ive a list somewhere m8, just couldn't tell you off the top of me head but only one from the uk I think, was some mirror bar or some shit, just something for him to toke while he waits on the rest


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

looking dank t2t. nice



The2TimEr said:


> phone pics taken last nite. starting to fatten / ripen up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> phone pics taken last nite. starting to fatten / ripen up!
> 
> 
> big cola: View attachment 2536935
> ...


ll
Looking proper nice there pal what strain is that sexy little bitch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> phone pics taken last nite. starting to fatten / ripen up!
> 
> 
> big cola: View attachment 2536935
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

afternoon ladies, been in bed all day after bin up all fucking night with me leg,, expectig a hossy appontment but transport dint turn up then realised i hadent picked my pregabs up at 5.50pm so had a mad 10 min dash on phone to get sa fax sent to me chemist, fucking not feeling a pregb rattle over the weekend, 

so hows everyone?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2013)

@MRT me and the misses watched that mama the other night and thought it was ok, I like the guillemo del toro films or atleast the ones I've seen so far.
Fucking hell those bit coins have shot right up the first time I bought em they were about £3.30 each, I imagine newuser has already mentioned him but the vendor spanishfly has some cracking gear for a reasonable price, really strong tasty hash that has been very consistent, when I order next that the man that'll be getting my money.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon ladies, been in bed all day after bin up all fucking night with me leg,, expectig a hossy appontment but transport dint turn up then realised i hadent picked my pregabs up at 5.50pm so had a mad 10 min dash on phone to get sa fax sent to me chemist, fucking not feeling a pregb rattle over the weekend,
> 
> so hows everyone?


You lazy cunt ha ha what's up wiv ya leg?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2013)

strain is reserva privada og kush, just hit 6 weeks flower so looking forward to the next coulple weeks
ordering from spanish fly tomorrow or monday, everyone is raving about his premium pak , works out about £10 per g i think? half the price what uk vendors are charging and better smoke i'd imagine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You lazy cunt ha ha what's up wiv ya leg?


thats a bit personal inset it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> strain is reserva privada og kush, just hit 6 weeks flower so looking forward to the next coulple weeks
> ordering from spanish fly tomorrow or monday, everyone is raving about his premium pak , works out about £10 per g i think? half the price what uk vendors are charging and better smoke i'd imagine



Mm heard some good things about reserva privada looks well nice man what's ur set up if u dnt mind me asking? I'm gonna get me next seeds from humboltd the blue dream looks good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a bit personal inset it?


Ha ha well I'm a nosey cunt just thought id ask


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> strain is reserva privada og kush, just hit 6 weeks flower so looking forward to the next coulple weeks
> ordering from spanish fly tomorrow or monday, everyone is raving about his premium pak , works out about £10 per g i think? half the price what uk vendors are charging and better smoke i'd imagine


Ali baba from emerald, nice smoke for the price that


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> strain is reserva privada og kush, just hit 6 weeks flower so looking forward to the next coulple weeks
> ordering from spanish fly tomorrow or monday, everyone is raving about his premium pak , works out about £10 per g i think? half the price what uk vendors are charging and better smoke i'd imagine


If that's all it costs mate it's well worth it, it's been a while since I've ordered anything so can't remember the prices but you can't go wrong for that price honestly mate it's some nice hash, like I said when I order next that's the man I'll be going to again.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mm heard some good things about reserva privada looks well nice man what's ur set up if u dnt mind me asking? I'm gonna get me next seeds from humboltd the blue dream looks good


got 2 lights 250w and 400w mh / hps, just using the 250 at the moment for less leccy and do 1-2 plants at a time. tent is smallish 90x90x120
mix up a soil with b&q multipurpose, plagron worm humus, blood, bone and fishmeal, epsom salts and perlite, if they need more feeding i'll hit em with bio grow/bloom and molasses during flower.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

id swap them 2 timer, do a 400 hps and 250 mh, better for flower with a lowerblue spec ratio


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @MRT me and the misses watched that mama the other night and thought it was ok, I like the guillemo del toro films or atleast the ones I've seen so far.
> Fucking hell those bit coins have shot right up the first time I bought em they were about £3.30 each, I imagine newuser has already mentioned him but the vendor spanishfly has some cracking gear for a reasonable price, really strong tasty hash that has been very consistent, when I order next that the man that'll be getting my money.


im not sure if id order hash off there now, i want a few defquons or what every their called. i havent had a tidy pill in ages


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> got 2 lights 250w and 400w mh / hps, just using the 250 at the moment for less leccy and do 1-2 plants at a time. tent is smallish 90x90x120
> mix up a soil with b&q multipurpose, plagron worm humus, blood, bone and fishmeal, epsom salts and perlite, if they need more feeding i'll hit em with bio grow/bloom and molasses during flower.


Sound like you got your shit sorted mate I grow in coco but thinking of switching to soil might use the canna soil and organic notes but not sure


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mm heard some good things about reserva privada looks well nice man what's ur set up if u dnt mind me asking? I'm gonna get me next seeds from humboltd the blue dream looks good


ive been wanting to run the blue dream but i cant find enough grow reports to see what it like. get some pics up if you run it next


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

look in del's 12-12 thread theres plenty. just go back a few pages



mrt1980 said:


> ive been wanting to run the blue dream but i cant find enough grow reports to see what it like. get some pics up if you run it next


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh I've got a 1.2x1.2 x2m tent 600 hps and mh in canna coco using all cann nutes.but gonna get 2 small tents so I can keep it coming every 8 weeks ya get me


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2013)

New pills on the road, 220mg MDMA and 60mg of ket! The guy says for a good buzz split into two lines and snort and for the brave ones out there that don't give a fuck snort her all in one lol. I've sniffed pills before but that sounds like itd fuck u right up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been wanting to run the blue dream but i cant find enough grow reports to see what it like. get some pics up if you run it next


Yeh I will do mate won't be a while though. Look up kyle kushman I've seen his blue dream on face book and it looks the bollocks mate and suppose to be really easy to grow


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id swap them 2 timer, do a 400 hps and 250 mh, better for flower with a lowerblue spec ratio


first few grows were all 5-6 plants with the 250mh vegging and 400hps flower. Using them both yea would be decent but too much leccy.
these power africa being ordered soon so i'm bringing the 400 back out and grow 4 of them with shortish veg time and aim for 2 oz a peice.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> New pills on the road, 220mg MDMA and 60mg of ket! The guy says for a good buzz split into two lines and snort and for the brave ones out there that don't give a fuck snort her all in one lol. I've sniffed pills before but that sounds like itd fuck u right up.


Nutter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> first few grows were all 5-6 plants with the 250mh vegging and 400hps flower. Using them both yea would be decent but too much leccy.
> these power africa being ordered soon so i'm bringing the 400 back out and grow 4 of them with shortish veg time and aim for 2 oz a peice.


ive just started running 600hps with a 250,with everything else in the house running,dryer ect wer putting 40 a week on lekki,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive just started running 600hps with a 250,with everything else in the house running,dryer ect wer putting 40 a week on lekki,


Yeh but you know that shots gonna give you some big buds mate big hard stinky buds


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive just started running 600hps with a 250,with everything else in the house running,dryer ect wer putting 40 a week on lekki,


fuckabout! £10-15 a week here mate lol 250w running at 12 hours a day can hardly notice it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh but you know that shots gonna give you some big buds mate big hard stinky buds


yeh brand new bulbs too,, pushed the boat out this grow, yeh fucking should do, my physco are budding no the pe are showing sex and starting t kick off, but the PE is a 6-7 week finisher so it will catch up



The2TimEr said:


> fuckabout! £10-15 a week here mate lol 250w running at 12 hours a day can hardly notice it.


 yeh thats only a 250 tho, put a 600 ontop on 12-12 its 40 a week, 20 on monday 20 on thursday, can get away with 15 each day but ur waking up with the lekki off on thrusday or monday, on 18-6 with both lights on its 25 twice a week at least,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds good ic3 I'm on my 12th day of flower 2day the ladies have just gone too bed bless em. Yeh you can't go wrong with a fresh 600 that'll beef em up nicely.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds good ic3 I'm on my 12th day of flower 2day the ladies have just gone too bed bless em. Yeh you can't go wrong with a fresh 600 that'll beef em up nicely.


im day 12 too m8  day 14 on sunday. heres sum pics from last night


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

C


IC3M4L3 said:


> im day 12 too m8  day 14 on sunday. heres sum pics from last night


Ha ha that's sound that is we can keep check with earth others grow mine are looking at a 10-12 week flower. They look nice mate I tried putting some pics of mine on but don't know how lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Each fuckin phone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Each fuckin phone


u using the rollitup app? easier with a pc m8, the best u could maybe do is hotlink in if you could download the photobucket app, its on google play, then hotlink in with





https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.photobucket.android&hl=en
or for iphone
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/photobucket/id314439840?mt=8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Nah not the app just on the internet on me phone I'll try one more time but I'm proper shit at this kinda stuff


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> look in del's 12-12 thread theres plenty. just go back a few pages





shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I will do mate won't be a while though. Look up kyle kushman I've seen his blue dream on face book and it looks the bollocks mate and suppose to be really easy to grow


get some link up then. im too lazy to look for much. if it dont come up in a google search i just give up lol



Mastergrow said:


> New pills on the road, 220mg MDMA and 60mg of ket! The guy says for a good buzz split into two lines and snort and for the brave ones out there that don't give a fuck snort her all in one lol. I've sniffed pills before but that sounds like itd fuck u right up.


i was sitting mith my mate off my face. all i remember is having a drop of my pop and tasting the worst taste in the world going down the back of my throat. i started asking my mate what they put in my drink. they had to remind me i had just sniffed a pill lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

12 days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2537192 12 days


bak left needs a water m8,, leaves drooping a bit, well done on attachments

eyar mrt so u dont have to get o no plane to look
http://www.facebook.com/KushmanVeganics


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bak left needs a water m8,, leaves drooping a bit, well done on attachments
> 
> eyar mrt so u dont have to get o no plane to look
> http://www.facebook.com/KushmanVeganics


Yeh man gonna feed 2morra or Sunday she's still a little heavy.kyle kushman is the fuckin man cheers for that matey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man gonna feed 2morra or Sunday she's still a little heavy.kyle kushman is the fuckin man cheers for that matey


wayya man a lil heavy, the pot? maybe u need to up your feed amount, just rememebr u cant overwater coco, even more so with perlite mixed in, ive lollipppoed mine as u can see by my pe looks like a umbrella


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeh the pots still a bit heavy not loads tho but gonna take u up on the upping the feed shes a thirsty girl.I was gonna lollipop mine but the grow hasn't gone according to plan and they weren't as big as I wanted em to be so I've took just the very bottom shitty stuff off can't bring oneself to do anymore lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Oneself ha ha fuckin phone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the pots still a bit heavy not loads tho but gonna take u up on the upping the feed shes a thirsty girl.I was gonna lollipop mine but the grow hasn't gone according to plan and they weren't as big as I wanted em to be so I've took just the very bottom shitty stuff off can't bring oneself to do anymore lol


uve just been to check mine and the ones at the bak i havett really messed with are fucking monsters, like a foot wide, 2 ft tall,, had to raise the light too,, fuk me ima have sum fun wen these get bigger

im thinkig r ordering sumclonex on monday so if any of u lads wnat any kali mist clones or any of my other strains let me know if its enough il oroder sum

*WATERING CAN REPORT*
STILL NO SIGHTINGS AS YET BUT STILL LOOKING


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds nice mate how long u veg for? Its mad how much they change in flower innit mine are 2ft and the biggest 29 inches but just not branchy enough for my liking but the little afghan lush is only a foot tall lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds nice mate how long u veg for? Its mad how much they change in flower innit mine are 2ft and the biggest 29 inches but just not branchy enough for my liking but the little afghan lush is only a foot tall lol


 alltogetehr 5-6 wweeks, had to nrly killed the physco wen first got em, then ordered sum fems and had to get em to catch up,wich thy have, used rhiz for 15 days, and now ther fucking huge, allready airpruning with the roots out bottom of the airpots


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uve just been to check mine and the ones at the bak i havett really messed with are fucking monsters, like a foot wide, 2 ft tall,, had to raise the light too,, fuk me ima have sum fun wen these get bigger
> 
> im thinkig r ordering sumclonex on monday so if any of u lads wnat any kali mist clones or any of my other strains let me know if its enough il oroder sum
> 
> ...


im down for grabbing one of em clones...


price?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im down for grabbing one of em clones...
> 
> 
> price?


no money m8, not how i roll,, u should get that in morning tho mush


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> alltogetehr 5-6 wweeks, had to nrly killed the physco wen first got em, then ordered sum fems and had to get em to catch up,wich thy have, used rhiz for 15 days, and now ther fucking huge, allready airpruning with the roots out bottom of the airpots


Not used the rhizotonic stuff yet might sample some next pay day see if it helps I have been using plant magic magne cal and there staying nice n green so it defo works.might have to get some airports aswell but my growshop don't stock em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> alltogetehr 5-6 wweeks, had to nrly killed the physco wen first got em, then ordered sum fems and had to get em to catch up,wich thy have, used rhiz for 15 days, and now ther fucking huge, allready airpruning with the roots out bottom of the airpots


Not used the rhizotonic stuff yet might sample some next pay day see if it helps I have been using plant magic magne cal and there staying nice n green so it defo works.might have to get some airports aswell but my growshop don't stock em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not used the rhizotonic stuff yet might sample some next pay day see if it helps I have been using plant magic magne cal and there staying nice n green so it defo works.might have to get some airports aswell but my growshop don't stock em


ebay matey,, id say get the 6 litre ones coz the 10 litrs ones are fucking huge, i went from space for 12 to only fitting in 6 ther that big

and rhiztonic is the shit,, propper good m8 dont use for more than 2 weeks, i got 8 going and only used half a bottle, 15 qwid for 250ml on ebay


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Cheers man might do I only do 4 at a time though so bigger the better duck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

*watering can update*

watering can has been located, ealier sightings led to nothing, so we took actions ourselfs, it has been lcoated and is now safe,wrapped in a warm blanket locked and loaded ready for use!! WOOHOOO!! 

the parent of the watering can said how loosing is for 10 daqys has been astriggle but now all is better, theyw ish to thank all involved in the search.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *watering can update*
> 
> watering can has been located, ealier sightings led to nothing, so we took actions ourselfs, it has been lcoated and is now safe,wrapped in a warm blanket locked and loaded ready for use!! WOOHOOO!!
> 
> the parent of the watering can said how loosing is for 10 daqys has been astriggle but now all is better, theyw ish to thank all involved in the search.


eah cheers again mate. On wedensday i want to flush my master kush it hasn't been flushed for a while, does anyone know if it will be alright flushing an 18L pot with 30L of tesco distilled water 17p for a 2L bottle. I want the soil nice and clean before for flowering.

And of course i will adjust the water to a ph of 6.5.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> eah cheers again mate. On wedensday i want to flush my master kush it hasn't been flushed for a while, does anyone know if it will be alright flushing an 18L pot with 30L of tesco distilled water 17p for a 2L bottle. I want the soil nice and clean before for flowering.
> 
> And of course i will adjust the water to a ph of 6.5.


6.5 the fuck? u in soil or sum shit/? why not just use ph tap water? im no expert but distilled water should be rite, 17p a botttle,!! bargain

i have red that sum bottles waters aint that good,

its double the litres in water aint it so 17 litre pots with 30 litres isent qwite double but isent far off neither, should be fine,, lol buying water lmao u fanny,STILL gotta be cheaper than RO


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 6.5 the fuck? u in soil or sum shit/? why not just use ph tap water? im no expert but distilled water should be rite, 17p a botttle,!! bargain
> 
> i have red that sum bottles waters aint that good,


Its just because it's so cheap, yes im in soil, ill join you coco guys next grow. Anyway because its cheap and clean, thinking 1 flush with it wil clean all the salts out, as im seeing signs of an unhappy plant already...
an am still not too sure if my water is alright for the plants, keep getting little problems, like my seedling hasn't been watered for nearly a week an its still heavy as fuck and wet underneath.

- Fannybaawzz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

17p a bottle can't be bad you can't beat a good flush now and again.what do you ph in your coco at ic3? I'm at 6.0-6.3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 17p a bottle can't be bad you can't beat a good flush now and again.what do you ph in your coco at ic3? I'm at 6.0-6.3


ph in coco? are u mad? lol na IF i did it would be 5.6-5.8 ur too high


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Its just because it's so cheap, yes im in soil, ill join you coco guys next grow. Anyway because its cheap and clean, thinking 1 flush with it wil clean all the salts out, as im seeing signs of an unhappy plant already...
> an am still not too sure if my water is alright for the plants, keep getting little problems, like my seedling hasn't been watered for nearly a week an its still heavy as fuck and wet underneath.
> 
> - Fannybaawzz


What are your temps at night? If its too cold could be a problem


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What are your temps at night? If its too cold could be a problem


nah mate stays at 55-65 at night, got it set on Fahrenheit dunno why...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ph in coco? are u mad? lol na IF i did it would be 5.6-5.8 ur too high


Ha ha yeh 6.3 for optimum nutrient uptake lol so you don't ph your water? My tap water is 7.4 not nice


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

Usually when i add some biobizz stuff for feeding my ph goes to 6.5 so i don;t mess with it, also my ph meter need calibrating so that might be the problem, but most people saying ph dont matter in soil...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah mate stays at 55-65 at night, got it set on Fahrenheit dunno why...


Lol hmm try getting a fan blowing on the bottom of pot to help dry it out a little


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol hmm try getting a fan blowing on the bottom of pot to help dry it out a little


yep done that, fuck nos i was havin problems startin seeds in the allmix, like my seedling problem now and shit, so am just goin straight canna next grow.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Usually when i add some biobizz stuff for feeding my ph goes to 6.5 so i don;t mess with it, also my ph meter need calibrating so that might be the problem, but most people saying ph dont matter in soil...


g

God knows mate I've only grown in soil once and that was years ago when I lived at home wives me mam lol just miracle grow compost and it was just bag seed I didn't have a clue what I was doin never phd or anything just gave it plain water and it was fu kin massive nice n green so think soul sorts its self out ph wise


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yep done that, fuck nos i was havin problems startin seeds in the allmix, like my seedling problem now and shit, so am just goin straight canna next grow.


Yeh Its hard to go wrong with canna its nice n simple


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh Its hard to go wrong with canna its nice n simple


yeah havn;t realy heard anything bad about it, but i got a question, is the canna a & b meant to be used on veg and flower? i mean there is x1 canna a & b for veg and x1 canna a & b for flower? or is it just 1 set of canna a & b for both? i was readin and am fooken stoned so im gettin confused lmao...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

my temps are 27-28 with lights on and 23-26 off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah havn;t realy heard anything bad about it, but i got a question, is the canna a & b meant to be used on veg and flower? i mean there is x1 canna a & b for veg and x1 canna a & b for flower? or is it just 1 set of canna a & b for both? i was readin and am fooken stoned so im gettin confused lmao...


Ha ha yeh for both stages mate then when in flower u add boost and pk and towards the end just mollases and lemon juice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my temps are 27-28 with lights on and 23-26 off


You must have a warm house mine are fine In the day 27-29 but night I have to put a heater in the tent keeps it at 21


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha yeh for both stages mate then when in flower u add boost and pk and towards the end just mollases and lemon juice


yeah i got the house an garden pk, an i will buy boost, an a 400w hps with a cooltube for flowering, as the leccy works out the same (400w 12/12) with the 250 on 18/6. 

But for now ill stick with the 250 an hope i can make my money back to upgrade to the above, or perhaps a job would help lmao...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You must have a warm house mine are fine In the day 27-29 but night I have to put a heater in the tent keeps it at 21


i dont use a tent, its a room in a room, but teh room its in i leave window open with the extra light i need a extra extractor since the 600 is in a cooed hood the 250 is just in a reflector


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## iiKode (Feb 22, 2013)

right lads im off, speak tomorrow an al tell you if the rhiz is here IC3, internet explorer on the xbox yaaas! can watch porn in me room now, decent!

- with over 50 catagories imagine people 50 years ago hearing about this, they would think it's whichcraft, an burn me at the stakes!...


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> look in del's 12-12 thread theres plenty. just go back a few pages





shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I will do mate won't be a while though. Look up kyle kushman I've seen his blue dream on face book and it looks the bollocks mate and suppose to be really easy to grow





IC3M4L3 said:


> bak left needs a water m8,, leaves drooping a bit, well done on attachments
> 
> eyar mrt so u dont have to get o no plane to look
> http://www.facebook.com/KushmanVeganics


haha cheers mate. hes doing the clone only version tho i think. i was looking for grows with the humbolt seed organization ones. from what ive read they are quite a new company but they got a few classics (that are probably nothing like the cones)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

Sound c bit mate go an wank urself silly ya dirty little bastard


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

God knows if I dont get from humboldt I'm gonna get from greenhouse seeds they look pretty good and there well known


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 22, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha cheers mate. hes doing the clone only version tho i think. i was looking for grows with the humbolt seed organization ones. from what ive read they are quite a new company but they got a few classics (that are probably nothing like the cones)


Go on youtube an type humboldt seed organization and the first vid that comes up is a blue dream grow from seed and they look good


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

looks like the hunt for tents is off for the time being, the new spot is up for sale so people will be coming round to view (unannounced), what a pain in the tits. Fucking cycled 15km to see the cunt as well, lol.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

@IC3 - got the rhiz cheers mate. lional lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uve just been to check mine and the ones at the bak i havett really messed with are fucking monsters, like a foot wide, 2 ft tall,, had to raise the light too,, fuk me ima have sum fun wen these get bigger
> 
> im thinkig r ordering sumclonex on monday so if any of u lads wnat any kali mist clones or any of my other strains let me know if its enough il oroder sum
> 
> ...


what strains you got? any of the clone only strains?


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

shit sucks dst, sorry to hear




DST said:


> looks like the hunt for tents is off for the time being, the new spot is up for sale so people will be coming round to view (unannounced), what a pain in the tits. Fucking cycled 15km to see the cunt as well, lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

see at the bottoms of some clones whats that white powdery stuff you get sometimes


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> saw what cuntybollox>??
> 
> View attachment 2535937View attachment 2535938View attachment 2535940View attachment 2535941View attachment 2535942View attachment 2535944View attachment 2535945View attachment 2535946
> 
> il let u guess which is the lollipopped ones, u got PE,PHYSCO AND KALIL MIST THER


looking good ice.what they 3 weeks flower,i got the pic of your room NICE!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what strains you got? any of the clone only strains?


yeh physcosis clone only,



drgrowshit said:


> looking good ice.what they 3 weeks flower,i got the pic of your room NICE!


13 days mate not 3 weeks


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 23, 2013)

Ic3, I'll have a kali cut off ya mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

there looking good mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 23, 2013)

Drg, u got a spare psycho cut for me mate?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

Ya should do mate there rooted any day lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 23, 2013)

Cheers man, appreciated! Don't know why i never took cuts when i had it. I've got lemon Kush or the dog if u want a snip?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 23, 2013)

Got abit of lemon kush other day was well nice and strong....


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 23, 2013)

That's good to hear pukka, I've never smoked it. Only lemon skunk, it was a nasty cat piss pheno tho. Mine is by female seeds. Cant wait until the better weather do i can pop my 2toke pips


----------



## djbullet (Feb 23, 2013)

anyone near or in somerset ? looking for some hash while waiting for my harvest. pm me just looking for contacts cheers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie, it's simple, split with your missus. (not split split, just get a pad of your own) it's a pain the first 3 months til you crop the bumper then your laughing.
> 
> mine disappeared back to her folks while i kicked it up a notch to the 2x2m tent. magic man, half bachelor half live in gf. tent full of plants. musta been 50-60 veg included. if the worse happens with the big red key, she's going to get a conspiracy charge for knowing it's there. and you'd best have all the receipts for your tellies etc


I'm gonna get this 2.4m tent up in a few weeks and rent a cheap gaff (apartment block) in the city centre off the back of that for a bit.

The missus doesn't realise I'm getting a bigger tent yet, I've dropped it into conversation several times over the last year but I don't think the penny has dropped yet.
I'm going to get my tent delivered while she's on a day shift at work and sling it in the garage, then go get my cousin from Leeds. Down the single tent, put the double up in it's place and take the single to his house.

Once it's up it's up, she'll have to deal with it. Same amount of plants agreed, just bigger.
Once I've got another gaff sorted I'm on it, we'll see some action then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm gonna get this 2.4m tent up in a few weeks and rent a cheap gaff (apartment block) in the city centre off the back of that for a bit.
> 
> The missus doesn't realise I'm getting a bigger tent yet, I've dropped it into conversation several times over the last year but I don't think the penny has dropped yet.
> I'm going to get my tent delivered while she's on a day shift at work and sling it in the garage, then go get my cousin from Leeds. Down the single tent, put the double up in it's place and take the single to his house.
> ...


lol im in same boat mate, u know wat my missus is like lol fucking nuts,


----------



## shadygrower (Feb 23, 2013)

I was just wondering how many plants is it easy to grow with out making it a high risk of getting raided, does anyone use a grow tent here?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

shadygrower said:


> I was just wondering how many plants is it easy to grow with out making it a high rik of getting raided, does anyone use a grow tent here?


most do, its not amount of plants its light and extraction,not done properly ur fucked, just stik to 1k or under, and dont attach extraction duct to a outside pipe ul be fine, so 9 under 1k


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

I posted that info on Triacontanol in a thread on another site about 2 months ago, the guy who's ebay listing it was (the guy I bought my Triacontanol from) has sent an email to the admin of the site threatening to take them to court over copyright infringement unless I link his PGR website where he publishes the same info!

Silly bastard doesn't realise his info is bad which is why it's debunked in my thread, if he'd have read it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

shadygrower said:


> I was just wondering how many plants is it easy to grow with out making it a high risk of getting raided, does anyone use a grow tent here?


Keep yourself disconnected from the grow site, keep your distribution points clean, ditch the phone regular and you can be big-time golden for years.


----------



## shadygrower (Feb 23, 2013)

I would rather do a bit of DIY work and and make a grow box the bigest thing I can think off to make one is a wardrobe, anyone know anything else?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

shadygrower said:


> I would rather do a bit of DIY work and and make a grow box the bigest thing I can think off to make one is a wardrobe, anyone know anything else?


2" x 2" lengths, a 10M roll of light-tight, a drill, a box of self tappers, a staple gun, some staples and 3 rolls of duct tape.......


----------



## shadygrower (Feb 23, 2013)

Im not trying to be a dealer. there's me and 2 others who live in a house (students) because we live so fr away from where we used to live we can't get hold of any so need to grow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

shadygrower said:


> Im not trying to be a dealer. there's me and 2 others who live in a house (students) because we live so fr away from where we used to live we can't get hold of any so need to grow


For it to be bigger than a wardrobe it would have to be at least a 1m square tent, get your tape measure out and think about it properly mate because my 1.2m takes up half a bedroom nearly.

If you get caught in England the new guidelines are at LESS THAN 9 plants so that means you're getting the same time for 2 plants as you are for the 8.
So you might as well make it worth getting caught for.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

If 3 students in 1 house all smoke pot then on 1g of good bud per day (each) you'd need to be cropping 9oz dry every 3 months, which is manageable off 3 plants under a 600w in a 1m square by a first timer with advice but certainly not by a first timer in a wardrobe with no advice and no couple of hundred sheets to spend on kit.

The more sophisticated the set up, the more bullets for the prosecution's gun.

Get yer tool kit out lad!......


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

Im moving into a closet, might be another week till i can flower, dont wanna flower in the tent, too para bout light leaks as im going 12/12 with lights off during the day.


----------



## shadygrower (Feb 23, 2013)

You have a good point, http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/

What would you choose?


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Im moving into a closet, might be another week till i can flower, dont wanna flower in the tent, too para bout light leaks as im going 12/12 with lights off during the day.


Just sit in your tent with the lights off,zip it up and see if there's any leaks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

fuk me all this parra bowt light leaks, in we all try to mimmik nature as much as possible yeh? well with that in mins in nature is is totally pitch 1000% black? no it isent, so what im saying is a slight light leak wont hurt at all, 

and yorkie your maths is rite at that amount every 3 moon BUT ther more u got the more u smoke, so i dont think it will last that long with that in mind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Im moving into a closet, might be another week till i can flower, dont wanna flower in the tent, too para bout light leaks as im going 12/12 with lights off during the day.


Don't you close your curtains at night?


----------



## shadygrower (Feb 23, 2013)

I can spend about 600 - 800 quid on what i need, the link i gave what tent would you get?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther more u got the more u smoke, so i dont think it will last that long with that in mind


I'll leave that for them to find out once crop day comes!

Here's me buying shot's.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

yorkie you not got any pics for us lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll leave that for them to find out once crop day comes!
> 
> Here's me buying shot's.


i havent bought shots in time, got aoz of slh/blue cheese laid on, nrly gone ima have to get another half before it goes ireckon, fuk buying shots, its outragious, sice i thrown my lodger out, another half shud last since i only have a sjoint at bed


u got another ones tarted yet or what?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Just sit in your tent with the lights off,zip it up and see if there's any leaks


There is leaks, its a borrowed cheapy tent, the only reason its ok now is because the 6 hours the lights are off is when my room is dark and im sleeping... the cupboard will be lightproof, as its built into the wall, all i will need to do is get some sheeting stapled around the edges, not even sure if i need to do that as its a pretty tight closet.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't you close your curtains at night?


yeah mate ofcourse i do... its pitch black in my room got some thick black curtains as i cant sleep with the light. just feel comfortable with it in the closet, the tent is taking up room and dont wanna explain to me grandparents why there is a buzzing canvas wardrobe in me room...


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i havent bought shots in time, got aoz of slh/blue cheese laid on, nrly gone ima have to get another half before it goes ireckon, fuk buying shots, its outragious, sice i thrown my lodger out, another half shud last since i only have a sjoint at bed
> 
> 
> u got another ones tarted yet or what?


 ill nab a cut of that phycosis then... however the fuck you spell it. or perhaps both and 3 months after you'l get a wee parcel surprise...


----------



## cues (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate ofcourse i do... its pitch black in my room got some thick black curtains as i cant sleep with the light. just feel comfortable with it in the closet, the tent is taking up room and dont wanna explain to me grandparents why there is a buzzing canvas wardrobe in me room...


The buzzing closet isn't going to be much easier to explain.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

cues said:


> The buzzing closet isn't going to be much easier to explain.


it is if its behind a boiler


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Im moving into a closet, might be another week till i can flower, dont wanna flower in the tent, too para bout light leaks as im going 12/12 with lights off during the day.


Why don't you stand in the tent put the lights on in the room and lights off in the tent and zip it up then u know if lights leaking in or not that's what I did lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

cues said:


> The buzzing closet isn't going to be much easier to explain.


It will be off during the day so it wont be buzzing much apart from the extractor which will be a carbon scrubber during the day when lights off. then during the night open the door a little bit with the ducting coming out to extract the hot air of the lights. Ill get pics up when its setup, it will be easier to explain that way.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why don't you stand in the tent put the lights on in the room and lights off in the tent and zip it up then u know if lights leaking in or not that's what I did lol


yeah i done it, but rather just start flower when its all moved dont wanna be cleanin out rooms with flowerin plants sittin in the bath till im done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

stressheads the lot of ya

remember i kode,, just use that rhiz for a week or 2, no more, it aint needed,

my pk arrived today, only need to use it for a week, aparantly, ordering rest of nutes next week, shiz aint cheap


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah i done it, but rather just start flower when its all moved dont wanna be cleanin out rooms with flowerin plants sittin in the bath till im done.


Yeh I know what u sayin mate nothin worse than stressing over ya plants


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

shadygrower said:


> I can spend about 600 - 800 quid on what i need, the link i gave what tent would you get?


Tent.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190766212616?var=490120957746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ballast x2.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-Electronic-High-Frequency-Ballast-Hydroponics-Grow-lamp-/330858230970?ViewItem=&item=330858230970&nma=true&si=Ep9w4rbSvrYDDXukIWFKi416WLI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Cooltube x2.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COOLTUBE-150-600-6-INCH-EXTERNAL-REFLECTOR-/110620283464?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c17b9248

Timer.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUG-AND-GROW-HEAVY-DUTY-TIMER-SWITCH-600W-GROW-LIGHT-/270732866707?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f08efb493

Ducting.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150mm-COMBI-FLEX-FLEXIBLE-DUCTING-6m-ventilation-/160489863886?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item255df0face

Extractor fan.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SYSTEMAIR-RVK-6-L1-INLINE-FAN-150MM-HYDROPONICS-DUCT-/110661184779?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19c3ebad0b

Veg bulb x2.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-MH-METAL-HALIDE-Grow-Light-600-Watt-Bulb-for-Vegetative-Stage-HYDROPONICS-/281046681749?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item416fb00895

Flower bulb x2 (probably the cheapest).
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-LIGHT-W-HPS-BULB-GROW-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-600-Watt-hps-/251224760799?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a7e29a1df

Inside airflow fan.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Connect-It-ES163-16-Inch-Oscillating-3-Speed-Pedestal-Fan-/300739904302?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item46057ec32e

Seedling/clone pots x8.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIR-POTS-1-LITRE-1L-AMAZING-ROOTS-AMAZING-YIELDS-VARIOUS-QUANTITIES-/261137628668?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item3ccd03fdfc


Veg/Flower pots 1 pack of (10 but they're cheap).
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPEROOTS-AIR-PLANT-POT-10L-HUGE-YEILD-WITH-AIRPOTS-X10-/370491674806?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item56430650b6

Coco x2.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-COCO-PROFESSIONAL-PLUS-50L-coco-coir-medium-bag-hydroponics-/130846542970?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e770fcc7a

PH pen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Digital-PH-Meter-Tester-Pocket-Pen-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Screwdriver-Free-/300852579030?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item460c360ad6

EC pen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Digital-EC-Conductivity-Meter-Cond-Tester-Pen-Water-0-1999-s-cm-/310346428729?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item484216b139



You're not likely to find as good quality anywhere else cheaper, pick you're own nutes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate ofcourse i do... its pitch black in my room got some thick black curtains as i cant sleep with the light. just feel comfortable with it in the closet, the tent is taking up room and dont wanna explain to me grandparents why there is a buzzing canvas wardrobe in me room...


Ahhhh sorry mate, I presumed you had you're own gaff.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ahhhh sorry mate, I presumed you had you're own gaff.


nah, i live with me mum, shes alright about this as long as i pay my part and keep it clean which is why its goin into the closet to keep it all out the way from when the rest of my family comes round.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> yorkie you not got any pics for us lol


I've got 1 small 'two toke killer' girl in a 1l airpot, 1 suspect girl 'two toke' in a 1l airpot, 4 'Grape Kush x Psycho' seedlings (few days old) in 1l's and the memory card on my camnera has just fucked up I think.

Nowt to see yet mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

In a bit boy's, got to go.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

lol seedlings, he may flip in september


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol seedlings, he may flip in september


lmao who was it who asked on here if they had plants growin indoors will they still not flower till the end of the year hahaha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao who was it who asked on here if they had plants growin indoors will they still not flower till the end of the year hahaha


Lol, yeah and it was autos the guy was askin about too lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, yeah and it was autos the guy was askin about too lol


hahahahahaha man thats funny, i was plannin my first grow for about 2 months lmao gettin the gear ready to setup an all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2013)

That's me potted the next lot and flipped them taken a round of psycho snips for the round after next. got some good looking livers x blueberry, underground originals bred the seed of livers.

bloody 3 inch of snow today.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

no dout ill get snow again soon enough then


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

ikode, i'd use the rhizo more than a week, but it's dear, and tbh i get better roots using seaweed extract, and that only costs £4.50 for 800ml from wilkinson's, rhizo is £12 for 250ml.

The seaweed goes in at 5ml per litre and i have NEVER had roots as good as what i got now using it, my rhizo is now sitting un-used, will do a side by side with 2 cuts when my next psychosis root, as for using it a week, i use it all way thru veg, and lower to a minimum dose around week 5 of flower, cutting it off only at week 7.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

i challenge ANYONE on this thread to go at least try the wilko seaweed extract and have a go yourself, the girls fukkin love it, never had happier plants since i dropped most my old nute lineup, for under a fiver, it's gotta be worth a try!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i challenge ANYONE on this thread to go at least try the wilko seaweed extract and have a go yourself, the girls fukkin love it, never had happier plants since i dropped most my old nute lineup, for under a fiver, it's gotta be worth a try!


Yeah man, i will see, after this crop is done ill be gettin a shoppin list for a 4 plant canna coco 250 for veg 400+cooltube for flower, thats when ill consider myself a real grower, this run is basically new to me except for an auto i ran an a plant on the window sill...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> ikode, i'd use the rhizo more than a week, but it's dear, and tbh i get better roots using seaweed extract, and that only costs £4.50 for 800ml from wilkinson's, rhizo is £12 for 250ml.
> 
> The seaweed goes in at 5ml per litre and i have NEVER had roots as good as what i got now using it, my rhizo is now sitting un-used, will do a side by side with 2 cuts when my next psychosis root, as for using it a week, i use it all way thru veg, and lower to a minimum dose around week 5 of flower, cutting it off only at week 7.


IVE SENT HIM HALF A BOTTLE OF RHIZ, SHOULD DO HIM FOR THIS RUN, WORKS WONDERS, U SHOULD SEE MINE NOW TICKLE fuckinghuge

caps soz


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i challenge ANYONE on this thread to go at least try the wilko seaweed extract and have a go yourself, the girls fukkin love it, never had happier plants since i dropped most my old nute lineup, for under a fiver, it's gotta be worth a try!


What nutes are you running with mate? I'm sure we had this convo in another thread but forgot to ask what your running with altogether, I'm going back to soil after this run and am gonna stick with bio-bizz, might have to have a look around wilko's and see if they got anything I could put to use, I'm a less is more kinda guy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

chuckle as all the uk growers desed on wilko's the staff be noticing baseball cap wering lads asking about tomato food and seaweed, lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah IC3 gave my seedling with the clawing leaves half strength of rhiz in a flush today, damn took my ph up to 10 so added some ph down to 6.5 and gave it a little flush, whos using 2l milk bottles to water im gettin a 21l bucket on wedensday all these milk cartons lyin around takin up too much space haha iv collected 20 of em...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah IC3 gave my seedling with the clawing leaves half strength of rhiz in a flush today, damn took my ph up to 10 so added some ph down to 6.5 and gave it a little flush, whos using 2l milk bottles to water im gettin a 21l bucket on wedensday all these milk cartons lyin around takin up too much space haha iv collected 20 of em...


10 litre bucket i use, easy on the math, fill to the line and add 40ml of each, lol easylife. the kali mist got has budsites fooking everyware, like a xmas tree with baubles, dont really have the heart to strip her down


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chuckle as all the uk growers desed on wilko's the staff be noticing baseball cap wering lads asking about tomato food and seaweed, lol


lmao i go into the hydro shop an be like my plants are goin into flower soo gimme what ya got an he talks about his grow an shit its mad he dont care, first time i went in i was nervous but now he's askin what strains im runnin an shit lawl.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 10 litre bucket i use, easy on the math, fill to the line and add 40ml of each, lol easylife. the kali mist got has budsites fooking everyware, like a xmas tree with baubles, dont really have the heart to strip her down


for cuts you mean? should av waited to lolipop and got your clones that way.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

you cant fall out with rizzo like and can use it over a week


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> What nutes are you running with mate? I'm sure we had this convo in another thread but forgot to ask what your running with altogether, I'm going back to soil after this run and am gonna stick with bio-bizz, might have to have a look around wilko's and see if they got anything I could put to use, I'm a less is more kinda guy.


using wilko's 5-5-5 multi feed, it has no cal-mag in it so i use epsom salts and canna calcium it has everything else tha canna A+B has in it, Canna chelate the iron, but as far as i can tell, they dont chelate the rest? (going off the canna bottle anyway) wheras the wilko fert has chelated iron, copper, manganese and zink, and they are all very similar levels as to what canna add, slightly better in some cases.

ice, yeah, i know rhizo is good m8, i used it for a few year, but seaweed over rhizo for me for both price and performance tbh, been using it ages now, and like i said, never had better roots.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

i was readin up on the rhiz, think ill use it untill the stretch is done, better hope i have enough lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

you only need 4 ml a lt at full strength o rizzo?


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

no shit guys, try it, money pissed down the pan is rhizo, seaweed extract FTW, i'm not saying drop rhizo, just give seaweed a go, in fact, rhizo is seaweed extract.....


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> you only need 4 ml a lt at full strength o rizzo?



5ml of wilko seaweed extract will give better roots, cant say this enuff lol, honest m8, it's the same thing, just far cheaper, they also sell mycorrizal at 4 quid a bag, add 2 spoons of that at start of veg, and you have inoculated your garden, cant vouch for this yet as my first batch of gk x exo (going into flower tonight) are the first i have treated with it, but heard many good things about it, 4 quid buys 8 plants worth of fungi....soon see if it helps i guess.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> no shit guys, try it, money pissed down the pan is rhizo, seaweed extract FTW, i'm not saying drop rhizo, just give seaweed a go, in fact, rhizo is seaweed extract.....


post a link then.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/wilkinson-fertiliser/wilkinson-rootgrow-mycorrhizal-fungi-15g/invt/0330967?VBMST=mycorrhizal

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/plant-food/wilko-seaweed-plant-feed-concentrated-800ml/invt/0300386

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/plant-food/wilko-plant-food-liquid-800ml/invt/0300429

i do use canna pk 13/14 for 4 days at week 5, and a little house and garden bud xl from week 6, but that's about it, gunna try a run without these 2 at some stage, see what diff they make.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/wilkinson-fertiliser/wilkinson-rootgrow-mycorrhizal-fungi-15g/invt/0330967?VBMST=mycorrhizal
> 
> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/plant-food/wilko-seaweed-plant-feed-concentrated-800ml/invt/0300386
> 
> ...


Ill come back to this when i start the coco in about 2 month. Is it alright with coco though? Im in soil the now but next will be that coco


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

the feed says promotes heavy cropping  havent dropped a single leaf since using it, ice will give a smoke report on the gk x exo in around two weeks, and she's been fed nothing but these.


----------



## TicKle (Feb 23, 2013)

i'm in coco, works fine, as long as you add the cal/mag  no burn, no yellowing, they are as happy as can be, i will back this soon when i pull the gk x exo with a few pics of this 'fictional' grow i got going on


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i'm in coco, works fine, as long as you add the cal/mag  no burn, no yellowing, they are as happy as can be, i will back this soon when i pull the gk x exo with a few pics of this 'fictional' grow i got going on


yeah cool, i suppose after you are going to go on a nascar forum and pretend to be a race car drivertoo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

that remindsme i must order sum more boost, fucking expensive shit that is, any good alternatives but cheaper guys? i got pk for week 5-6 so wanna start adding boost now im at week 2


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that remindsme i must order sum more boost, fucking expensive shit that is, any good alternatives but cheaper guys? i got pk for week 5-6 so wanna start adding boost now im at week 2


Ionic boost is cheaper, infact its cheaper alltogether for the 3part i think, 8.50 for a 1l bottle.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 23, 2013)

I bought 25 litres of ionics boost, don't think ill ever use it all, only use it at 1 ml per litre. Wonder how long it'll keep for?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

I use cannabis boost and its defo good shit fookin stinks though! How mu h you pay for a 1ltr bottle? I'm paying £49!!! It has lasted a while tho


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

I wouldn't pay that, damn.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that remindsme i must order sum more boost, fucking expensive shit that is, any good alternatives but cheaper guys? i got pk for week 5-6 so wanna start adding boost now im at week 2


Btw keep that address i gave you somewhere safe an disguised in case someone we don't no gets a hold of you're account.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 23, 2013)

TicKle said:


> ikode, i'd use the rhizo more than a week, but it's dear, and tbh i get better roots using seaweed extract, and that only costs £4.50 for 800ml from wilkinson's, rhizo is £12 for 250ml.
> 
> The seaweed goes in at 5ml per litre and i have NEVER had roots as good as what i got now using it, my rhizo is now sitting un-used, will do a side by side with 2 cuts when my next psychosis root, as for using it a week, i use it all way thru veg, and lower to a minimum dose around week 5 of flower, cutting it off only at week 7.


have been thinking of ordering some for a while now. 100% will do for my next grow. should suit the organic take i'm doing with soil i hope.
£7.79 a litre here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maxicrop-Original-Seaweed-Extract-1L-/181047962542?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2a274cabae


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I wouldn't pay that, damn.


Yeh but it lasts 2 grows so £25 a pop ain't bad I am wondering whether to switch to canna bio terra range


----------



## iiKode (Feb 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh but it lasts 2 grows so £25 a pop ain't bad I am wondering whether to switch to canna bio terra range


you in soil? #tought you were in coco...


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 23, 2013)

taken last night. in theory should be done around march 5th


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you in soil? #tought you were in coco...


Yeh I am in coco but don't know whether to go soil and organic and all that shit. And the cannabis boost is defo worth it looking at my last grow diary my best was 5 1/2 oz off the blue widow makes the buds swell like ripe pussy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> taken last night. in theory should be done around march 5th


That looks peng mmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

yeh the address is gone m8, dont keep shit on website inboxes, since admins can read all private messages fuk that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Well that's my ladies gone to bed gonna be at the 2 weeks mark 2morra ay ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's my ladies gone to bed gonna be at the 2 weeks mark 2morra ay ic3


yeh same as me, im just gunna go up and feed shortly, waiting for people to elave, foundme watering can too!! things are looking up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeh man mine are getting it in the morning to set up em for the day can't wait till harvest time already looking forward to some real haze.sick of paying top rates for shit my first grow was better than most of the stuff out there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

just staed mine on 10ml per 10 litre of boost tonite, il build it up over next few days, gave em 9 litres over 8 plants, so a good soakin snce ther starting to bud properly, fuking A man!!


----------



## Griffta (Feb 23, 2013)

Question for you. 

I'm growing in soil in airpots, only got 2 on the go but some of the better (bigger) one's roots have grown out through the bottom mesh & are sat swimming in the drip tray/dish that the airpots are sat in. This plant had stretched a bit as a seedling so I planted her a bit deeper.

Basically does this mean the plant will guaranteed hermie as these roots are obviously exposed to light.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeh man as soon as you see them flowers coming start with the boost they fuckin love it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Griffta said:


> Question for you.
> 
> I'm growing in soil in airpots, only got 2 on the go but some of the better (bigger) one's roots have grown out through the bottom mesh & are sat swimming in the drip tray/dish that the airpots are sat in. This plant had stretched a bit as a seedling so I planted her a bit deeper.
> 
> Basically does this mean the plant will guaranteed hermie as these roots are obviously exposed to light.


i know exxaktly what your saying and your answer is no, called airpruning mate, basically as soon as they go thru the bottom the end of the root kinda dies off, i swear by airpot m8, ther just messey so what i done is put them in 10 litre black bag pots, ther loose so still gettig air into the airpots, or u can use sum ladies tights round them to save mess

but no its fine its called airpruning



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man as soon as you see them flowers coming start with the boost they fuckin love it


 yeh they all got lveley hairy buds so the boost has begin even tho i hear using balckstrp mollasses does just as good job


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Griffta said:


> Question for you.
> 
> I'm growing in soil in airpots, only got 2 on the go but some of the better (bigger) one's roots have grown out through the bottom mesh & are sat swimming in the drip tray/dish that the airpots are sat in. This plant had stretched a bit as a seedling so I planted her a bit deeper.
> 
> Basically does this mean the plant will guaranteed hermie as these roots are obviously exposed to light.


it shouldnt mate. my friend had the same thing with his last run and they turned out ok. just leave your run off tray dry up and they shouldnt grow out next time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

my roots are thru the bottom already, im only on week2 flower, its gravy man seriously
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/180376-air-pruning-more-lots-more.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know exxaktly what your saying and your answer is no, called airpruning mate, basically as soon as they go thru the bottom the end of the root kinda dies off, i swear by airpot m8, ther just messey so what i done is put them in 10 litre black bag pots, ther loose so still gettig air into the airpots, or u can use sum ladies tights round them to save mess
> 
> but no its fine its called airpruning
> 
> ...


Mollases is is a carbohydrate its also good as an additive but I use it and the end about 2 weeks before harvest with lemon juice to make the buds sweet n tasty lemon juice mainly for ph down


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

molasses is pointless in coco...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> molasses is pointless in coco...


Why I started using it when guru kyle kushman told me to


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

kyle kushman grows in organic soil mixtures
molasses can be effective in assisting the micro organisms found in soil

coco is inert




shawnybizzle said:


> Why I started using it when guru kyle kushman told me to


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh and you only use about a teaspoon per 10ltr its strong stuff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

R


zVice said:


> kyle kushman grows in organic soil mixtures
> molasses can be effective in assisting the micro organisms found in soil
> 
> coco is inert


True.... but it still gets absorbed through the roots and helps the plants and helps in flower


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

so no to mollasses then IMO, il just stik to m=y boost /pk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

How do u grow matey? Soil coco hydro?


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

molasses don't get absorbed in the roots LOL
all it does is feed the bacteria found in soil which in turn assists with the uptake of nutrients

no micro herd - no point.







shawnybizzle said:


> R
> 
> True.... but it still gets absorbed through the roots and helps the plants and helps in flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so no to mollasses then IMO, il just stik to m=y boost /pk


Its cheap and works great why not?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its cheap and works great why not?


im coco..................


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

maybe because it is pointless in coco
prove me wrong if I am...



shawnybizzle said:


> Its cheap and works great why not?


----------



## Griffta (Feb 23, 2013)

cheers lads for air pruning advice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Griffta said:


> cheers lads for air pruning advice


np man, like isaid dont worry about it grif, the pots are cushty,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

All I know is its got calcium magnesium carbohydrates and iron and a few other things can't think of em there all water soluble so why don't the roots uptake these nutrients that are readily available?


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

The light on the roots won't be an issue, roots sitting in water will be. They can start rotting.
Usually put a layer of hydroton in the bottom of the air pots





Griffta said:


> cheers lads for air pruning advice


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

so do nutrients.. what's your point?



shawnybizzle said:


> All I know is its got calcium magnesium carbohydrates and iron and a few other things can't think of em there all water soluble so why don't the roots uptake these nutrients that are readily available?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> so do nutrients.. what's your point?


he hasent got one, its a question, hes saying if its got the same as nutes, why wont the roots uptake it.

wont cannazym do the same job tho,? exept that turns old roots and stuff into sugers, the mollases is sugers,. so be same thing no?


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

point is unless you are growing organic and have micro organisms living within the rhizosphere using molasses is pointless when combined with synthetic nutes



IC3M4L3 said:


> he hasent got one, its a question, hes saying if its got the same as nutes, why wont the roots uptake it.
> 
> wont cannazym do the same job tho,? exept that turns old roots and stuff into sugers, the mollases is sugers,. so be same thing no?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> point is unless you are growing organic and have micro organisms living within the rhizosphere using molasses is pointless when combined with synthetic nutes


I dont combine it I use it 2 weeks from harvest as it has a lot less salts than normal nutes. So after pre harvest flush just feed with mol lasses and it tastes better and I've heard its suppose to help thc production?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Because after flushing all the excess salts out you dont want to starve your plants in the last weeks of its life but u don't want to fill it with salts and other nasties so mollasses is perfect


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

Another flushing myth believer. Lol
Feed your plants properly and you don't need to flush

and even if you do believe in flushing you could flush coco in 2-3 days.
how much would they possibly "starve"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> point is unless you are growing organic and have micro organisms living within the rhizosphere using molasses is pointless when combined with synthetic nutes


after a qwik google about can u use mollasses in coco,, its seems buddy that infact u r wrong, u can use it in coco and people do highly recmond it

and i do agree with you about flushing tho, total myth


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> after a qwik google about can u use mollasses in coco,, its seems buddy that infact u r wrong, u can use it in coco and people do highly recmond it


Well fuck me sideways tbh I think he knows that he just looking for an argument


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

a quick google produces plenty of results of people saying don't do it.




IC3M4L3 said:


> after a qwik google about can u use mollasses in coco,, its seems buddy that infact u r wrong, u can use it in coco and people do highly recmond it
> 
> and i do agree with you about flushing tho, total myth


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

hopefully yorkie will come along soon and set us all straight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> hopefully yorkie will come along soon and set us all straight


Yeh it would be nice to hear the truth about mollasses lol so anyway vice what u growing an what setup?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

for every person claiming it dont work ul find one that says it does, hes not right,yet hes not wrong either, and IMO yorkie can come claim what he wants, dont mean hes right, but like i siad for every one that does,tehrs oen that dont, the bestest way is try it yourself,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> for every person claiming it dont work ul find one that says it does, hes not right,yet hes not wrong either, and IMO yorkie can come claim what he wants, dont mean hes right, but like i siad for every one that does,tehrs oen that dont, the bestest way is try it yourself,


Amen I have heard bad things but I only use right at the end it might not even do anything but it gives me peace of mind and that's shaaand mate


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

used to use molasses back when using soil, the results were marginal at most
did a side by side and no one could tell a difference

if your micro herd is already healthy it will have little to no effect from my understanding
and if you read why people add molasses it is to assist the microbial activity - no microbes - no point in my book



at the moment running breeders boutique lineup

blue pit 
dog kush
southern charm

have just taken delivery of some other interesting beans.

starfighter F2 and chemberry so am contemplating starting a few of these.

used to use coco with airpots and canna lineup with a 400w throughout
thought try something different this time, using rhizopots (fabric) with GHE flora series and 600w for flower.
the flora is a 3 part system, but if you use lucas formula you can just use micro and bloom








shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it would be nice to hear the truth about mollasses lol so anyway vice what u growing an what setup?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> used to use molasses back when using soil, the results were marginal at most
> did a side by side and no one could tell a difference
> 
> if your micro herd is already healthy it will have little to no effect from my understanding
> ...


Hmm interesting selection there think I'm gonna go with blue dream and chemdawg next and try n clone em n that. Think I'm gonna get some of these air pots aswell . Sticking with cannabis though its nice n simple. Have any of you used plant magic nutrients?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Canna^ fu kin phone


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

the chemberry is a chem d (#4 think) x true blueberry
should hopefully be quite special

the air pots are amazing, they can be quite messy though

blue dream is definitely on the hit list, just waiting for a promo to start 
also got some Sunshine Daydream crosses one with NL and another with JHerer

read good reviews about PM - not used it though.

canna is a piece of piss and performs well, just felt like a change, if it doesn't work out will go back to them.





shawnybizzle said:


> Hmm interesting selection there think I'm gonna go with blue dream and chemdawg next and try n clone em n that. Think I'm gonna get some of these air pots aswell . Sticking with cannabis though its nice n simple. Have any of you used plant magic nutrients?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> the chemberry is a chem d (#4 think) x true blueberry
> should hopefully be quite special
> 
> the air pots are amazing, they can be quite messy though
> ...


Yeh man defo getting them airpots then. Attitude are doing a promo 1st of mar h spend £40 on any seeds and you get 10 free and one of em is blue dream


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeh can't go wrong with a bit a northern lights


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

that's the one lol.


think found my new seed box ... could also be used to store oils vials are glass
need 2-3 









shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man defo getting them airpots then. Attitude are doing a promo 1st of mar h spend £40 on any seeds and you get 10 free and one of em is blue dream


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

me personally i would use BB down to ther been sum hermie uissues with sum strains, but its a young bank so thers always guna be teething issues, il stik to my cuts or fems, even tho fems aint 100% ther nr as dammit, im hoping this kali mist turns out nice menna be a fucking ace smoke! so lets see. this extra light im running,im relly seeing the diffrence, new bulbs too, so in 1 day i went from a old 600 in a aircooled hood, to a brand new 600 DS bulb and a 250 new bulb in a hood alongside,

ther a lot to be said for using new bulbs i tell ye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> that's the one lol.
> 
> 
> think found my new seed box ... could also be used to store oils vials are glass
> need 2-3


if seeds is you thing then yeh for 13.85 u cant go wrong m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> that's the one lol.
> 
> 
> think found my new seed box ... could also be used to store oils vials are glass
> need 2-3


Yeh that's sick might get one of them meself.fuck me if u need 2-3 u must have some seeds stacked up


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

fucking love beans, hunting is fun.
variety is the spice of life




IC3M4L3 said:


> if seeds is you thing then yeh for 13.85 u cant go wrong m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

My last best was barneys farm pineapple chunk. Proper covers and smelled skunky and fruity proper knockout tackle


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2013)

im running g13 pinepalle express among others, i ran it from clone last run, real fast finisher and the smell while growing is sickly sweet, and good yeilds for finishing in just under 7 weeks flower!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im running g13 pinepalle express among others, i ran it from clone last run, real fast finisher and the smell while growing is sickly sweet, and good yeilds for finishing in just under 7 weeks flower!


When I was ordering them I was choosing between chunk and express wish I chose the express now as the chunk took 11 weeks flower worth it tho


----------



## unlucky (Feb 23, 2013)

&#8203;what is front loading your nute's ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> maybe because it is pointless in coco
> prove me wrong if I am...



"Canna Coco

- Environmentally safe
- Economical
- Biodegradable
- User friendly

After years of extensive research the pioneers at Canna have developed Canna Coco - finely ground flakes of coconut fiber growing medium.

Coconut Fiber has been used for several years now as a growing medium in the indoor horticultural industry and is becoming increasingly popular. Canna Coco is a substrate which is environmentally safe, economical, biodegradable and user friendly.

Coconut requires pre-treating before it is suitable for use as a growing medium. Early attempts failed due to the high potassium and sodium content naturally present in the fiber. When the growers added calcium or magnesium to the substrate, the naturally occurring potassium and sodium in the fiber was released causing damage to the plant.

Research and testing conducted by the plant-food pioneers at Canna have since resolved these issues and developed Canna Coco. Canna Coco is treated and washed in order to reduce levels of potassium and sodium. Calcium, magnesium and other primary elements are also added to the coconut fiber. The result is that Canna Coco requires no special start regime before you plant your crop. This is particularly advantageous for crops with short growing seasons.

Canna Coco also has several important qualities when used as a growing medium. Since the source of the substrate is found above ground, it is naturally free of typical soil diseases. *The coconut's organic complex contains trichoderma, a mold which works to keep root diseases in check and stimulates root development.
*
Coconut fiber contains approximately 75% water and 25% air - an ideal ratio for almost any culture. This capacity to hold water makes the medium particularly suitable to root cuttings.

Coconut naturally buffers pH which means that all the elements required for the plant's healthy growth are readily accessible to the plant.

In addition the Canna Coco substrate can be used several times and is environmentally friendly. The disposal is simple, just empty the finely ground flakes over your rose beds or any garden bed"



Which is also why this is a major part of their line-up.....
http://www.canna-uk.com/cannazym



'Inert' means......."to have no inherent power of action".


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> the chemberry is a chem d (#4 think) x true blueberry
> should hopefully be quite special
> 
> the air pots are amazing, they can be quite messy though
> ...


attitude got an off for 2 free trainwreck if you buy a 5 pack of blue dream and 2 free seedmans white widow if you get a 5 pack of power africa. i might get these in for a future grow

air pots are quite good but they are a pain in the arse to water. i might be using 3L air pots to veg my plants up and then just put them in the 18L wilma pots for flowering. the roots should grow through the holes in the air pots then and fill the wilma pot


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Morning ladies. After reading what yorkie put Im gonna stick with the mollasses lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> attitude got an off for 2 free trainwreck if you buy a 5 pack of blue dream and 2 free seedmans white widow if you get a 5 pack of power africa. i might get these in for a future grow
> 
> air pots are quite good but they are a pain in the arse to water. i might be using 3L air pots to veg my plants up and then just put them in the 18L wilma pots for flowering. the roots should grow through the holes in the air pots then and fill the wilma pot[/Q
> Yeh man attitude are killing it off. Why are airpots messy don't they have a bottom or something or does all the coco come out of the little holes?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> mrt1980 said:
> 
> 
> > attitude got an off for 2 free trainwreck if you buy a 5 pack of blue dream and 2 free seedmans white widow if you get a 5 pack of power africa. i might get these in for a future grow
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 24, 2013)

and my stupid lass threw out the red plastic bit for the bottom with the holes in it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> attitude got an off for 2 free trainwreck if you buy a 5 pack of blue dream and 2 free seedmans white widow if you get a 5 pack of power africa. i might get these in for a future grow
> 
> air pots are quite good but they are a pain in the arse to water. i might be using 3L air pots to veg my plants up and then just put them in the 18L wilma pots for flowering. the roots should grow through the holes in the air pots then and fill the wilma pot



Lol don't no what you guys are doin but I never get any water coming out the holes or think there messy I lol to me sen all time listen to you lot moan about um water slower an make sure you fill um right....

Mrt how come your gunna put the pot straight in mate? Why not open it up?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

You can buy spare bases off eBay lads....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> shawnybizzle said:
> 
> 
> > yeah mate the water come out the holes if you put it in too quick
> ...


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

3 : deficient in active properties ; especially : lacking a usual or anticipated chemical or biological actions 

aka microbes

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/inert

There is little to no usable food for plants in the substrate, which is why you need to start feeding almost immediately and continue feeding every single time you water.




The Yorkshireman said:


> "Canna Coco
> 
> - Environmentally safe
> - Economical
> ...


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

Morning folks, just had a nosey at attitudes march promo. Shit hot offer! Think I'm gonna wait until the 1st to buy my auto beans


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Morning folks, just had a nosey at attitudes march promo. Shit hot offer! Think I'm gonna wait until the 1st to buy my auto beans


Yeh shit hot offer ain't it can't wait to order some more and get 10 free I'll not need any for ages


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> 3 : deficient in active properties ; especially : lacking a usual or anticipated chemical or biological actions
> 
> aka microbes
> 
> ...


Ask on 1 of the coco threads there's loads of peeps using molasses in coco...

Yeh cocos inert but what ever you feed is still there in the coco till you next feed that's why you can water when needed not like true inert mediums like clay pebbles which needs a constant feed....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ask on 1 of the coco threads there's loads of peeps using molasses in coco...
> 
> Yeh cocos inert but what ever you feed is still there in the coco till you next feed that's why you can water when needed not like true inert mediums like clay pebbles which needs a constant feed....


And using cannazym promotes beneficial micro organizims or how ever u spell it lol. So surely using mollasses along side it would help.... no?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeh the cannazym is good for your micro life an speeds up the breaking down of dead roots, can't see why it won't help but probs no need mate if your using the cannazym an cannas boost or simular...

I've used mascavardo sugar before in coco its pure sugar cane an what molasses are made from it's only a quid from morro's too lol...used it to do a 4day flush before harvest....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh the cannazym is good for your micro life an speeds up the breaking down of dead roots, can't see why it won't help but probs no need mate if your using the cannazym an cannas boost or simular...
> 
> I've used mascavardo sugar before in coco its pure sugar cane an what molasses are made from it's only a quid from morro's too lol...used it to do a 4day flush before harvest....


Yeh man I only use the mollasses last week or so. Because its organic and u can eat it and what not I think surely its better than using all those notes just before your about to consume the goods I don't want all that stinky horrible shit in my bud when I smoke it I want good natural sweet sugars that make your bud taste better!


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

btw not trying to be a dick here, just trying to get to the bottom of this, cos I would like to know the answer too, I thought I did, but we're not all right all the time
unless your name is yorkie 

ok so found this, article basically saying that 

The results demonstrated that a good sporulation from Trichoderma harzianum could be achieved in only 5 days. It could be interesting to further study the sporulation behavior at moisture levels below 60%, which could result higher productivity of spores in aerated solid state fermentation system.

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1516-89131999000100010

so I guess if you wanted to increase your trichoderma spores you could ferment your coco in some stinky molasses
the reasons I stopped using molasses was, 1. it stinks 2. personally found it did very little


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

@vice yeh I know what u sayin mate I just like it for flush and shit what I'm gonna do is when I'm ready for harvest I'll do all the rest how I normally do then I'll do 1 with no flush + no mollasses just reduced feed to about 600ppm and I'll do a non biast smoke report


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

ok so by this logic, you add molasses, it increases trichoderma activity

*

The coconut's organic complex contains trichoderma, a mold which works to keep root diseases in check and stimulates root development


​




*
why would this help in the last few days of a plants life? the roots are already developed and should hopefully be disease free by this stage anyway




shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man I only use the mollasses last week or so. Because its organic and u can eat it and what not I think surely its better than using all those notes just before your about to consume the goods I don't want all that stinky horrible shit in my bud when I smoke it I want good natural sweet sugars that make your bud taste better!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

nd that link fookin ell u gotta be einstien to understand that lol just greedy poor little brain


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

do it blind (ask someone to help with this) otherwise you may be biased by the placebo effect 

or even get someone else to try it

will be interested to see the results, I know for me there was no difference whatsoever, but again I may have been biased by thinking it does nothing.



shawnybizzle said:


> @vice yeh I know what u sayin mate I just like it for flush and shit what I'm gonna do is when I'm ready for harvest I'll do all the rest how I normally do then I'll do 1 with no flush + no mollasses just reduced feed to about 600ppm and I'll do a non biast smoke report


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> ok so by this logic, you add molasses, it increases trichoderma activity
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Because the last few days of its life it takes it nutrients from its leaves so a week prior to this I want to get all the nasty stuff out and give the plant wait for it mollasses so when it pulls those nutrients out the leaves and stuff its not synthetic nutes left over but organic nutes and sugars that's all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Ha ha we will get to the bottom of this I hope so anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> nd that link fookin ell u gotta be einstien to understand that lol just greedy poor little brain


Ha ha suppose to say fried my poor little brain pmsl


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mrt how come your gunna put the pot straight in mate? Why not open it up?


because im using clay pebbles mate. if i open them up the pebbles will go every where lol

i just had a knock on the door from the police. fucking propper paranoia. the 10 year old was fighting with a boy up the street and they came about that. i hadnt smoked since 7 this morning tho and the mrs came down the stairs and said she couldnt smell anything anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

sure last night sum1 was saying wait till yorkie posts,thinking hel be backed up about using mollassess in coco lolo,, guess he dident, oh well


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

holy shit... are ye tighty whites brown?





mrt1980 said:


> because im using clay pebbles mate. if i open them up the pebbles will go every where lol
> 
> i just had a knock on the door from the police. fucking propper paranoia. the 10 year old was fighting with a boy up the street and they came about that. i hadnt smoked since 7 this morning tho and the mrs came down the stairs and said she couldnt smell anything anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> because im using clay pebbles mate. if i open them up the pebbles will go every where lol
> 
> i just had a knock on the door from the police. fucking propper paranoia. the 10 year old was fighting with a boy up the street and they came about that. i hadnt smoked since 7 this morning tho and the mrs came down the stairs and said she couldnt smell anything anyway


Ah you'll be alright bet your arsehole was twitching tho ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> holy shit... are ye tighty whites brown?


ive had the same shit b4, my lodger was wanted sum time ago so police came he said ok lemmi get my bag so coppers went upsairs with him. stodd right next to my grow room was about week 6-7 flowering exo fuckibng brown wasent the word lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> holy shit... are ye tighty whites brown?





shawnybizzle said:


> Ah you'll be alright bet your arsehole was twitching tho ha ha


fucking right, i was shitting myself lol. i had some exo off my mate friday night so ive been smoking that this morning before the kids got up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> fucking right, i was shitting myself lol. i had some exo off my mate friday night so ive been smoking that this morning before the kids got up


lol u bad bitch, get smoking that in your garden, we dnot smoke noffink n the house round the kids, not good at all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u bad bitch, get smoking that in your garden, we dnot smoke noffink n the house round the kids, not good at all


Nag I don't smoke round the kids either have to sit in the fuckin freezing shed instead lol cant wait for summer gonna do a pollytunnel stick a couple of batches in there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nag I don't smoke round the kids either have to sit in the fuckin freezing shed instead lol cant wait for summer gonna do a pollytunnel stick a couple of batches in there


 yeh we aint got a shed,well we have but its full of kids stuff, so wer outside freezing me knackers of at 2am


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh we aint got a shed,well we have but its full of kids stuff, so wer outside freezing me knackers of at 2am


Ha ha its shit innit I'm in me shed right now with the 2 males.don't know whether just to kill em?


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nag I don't smoke round the kids either have to sit in the fuckin freezing shed instead lol cant wait for summer gonna do a pollytunnel stick a couple of batches in there


A polly tunnel??? Your either brave as fuck or live out in the stix lol. What strain your males from? Have they started shooting their load yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha its shit innit I'm in me shed right now with the 2 males.don't know whether just to kill em?


pends how close they are to your crop, just put sum foil round it on the top of the pot and catch the pollen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol gonna disguise them amongst some peppers or summet . The males are ghost train haze by rare dankness that's why I'm hanging on to em and no they ha nt shot bolt yet there not liking the cold shed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm trying to put a pic of em on but its not letting me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

thats a point, y the fuk do sum folks have peppers in with ther grows,in the tent or room or watever, wouldnt that just be stealing the light from theh weed plants?


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

GT haze I'd be keeping a hold of them to mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a point, y the fuk do sum folks have peppers in with ther grows,in the tent or room or watever, wouldnt that just be stealing the light from theh weed plants?


Ha ha fuck knows I've seen that on youtube must like there veg or sumthin lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a point, y the fuk do sum folks have peppers in with ther grows,in the tent or room or watever, wouldnt that just be stealing the light from theh weed plants?


i think he means outdoor, to hide the mj plants


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> GT haze I'd be keeping a hold of them to mate.


I know but its hard I've got kids so can't bring em in the house to keep warm and can't put em in my room cuz I'm too scared the pollen will get to em bit of a catch 22 mate?


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

Know what you mean mate. Bin the worst looking one, keep the best. It'll be easier to manage one than both,no?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

. Which one would you choose the topped one is a hermit tho its got white pistills and balls???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2539800View attachment 2539800. Which one would you choose the topped one is a hermit tho its got white pistills and balls???


keep the one with pistols and balls if u must get rid of one of them, then at least ul get sum seeds with a bit of smoke,

wait,.................... i know that fence on your pic,,,


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd keep the one on the right. It just looks better/healthier and greener, the node spacing is more desirable. It looks like it has an indica edge to it, by the size of the fans.jmo


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> keep the one with pistols and balls if u must get rid of one of them, then at least ul get sum seeds with a bit of smoke,
> 
> wait,.................... i know that fence on your pic,,,


if it more male than female, the smoke would be virtually nil. It would turn out to be more s33d than smokable bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Your making this hard for me boys I was thinking the more indicate dominant one cuz it was one of the healthiest in veg but the topped one smells so hazy and nice its a tough decision


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> keep the one with pistols and balls if u must get rid of one of them, then at least ul get sum seeds with a bit of smoke,
> 
> wait,.................... i know that fence on your pic,,,


Ha ha yeh I'm next door


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> because im using clay pebbles mate. if i open them up the pebbles will go every where lol
> 
> i just had a knock on the door from the police. fucking propper paranoia. the 10 year old was fighting with a boy up the street and they came about that. i hadnt smoked since 7 this morning tho and the mrs came down the stairs and said she couldnt smell anything anyway


Lol fuckin mate that's on top I'd a shit too....2 walked past my house as I was stood smoking a spliff few weeks back dint see um comin then next min there bang in front of me just dropped the spliff heart was pounding they just walked by tho lol

Mate if you've got enough roots they will hold the pebbles in when you UN wrap the pot how long will they be in um before you bang um in the Wilma?


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

Pukka what male would you choose outta the 2 pics shawny posted?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol fuckin mate that's on top I'd a shit too....2 walked past my house as I was stood smoking a spliff few weeks back dint see um comin then next min there bang in front of me just dropped the spliff heart was pounding they just walked by tho lol


yhi think its happened to us all,, but wat makes me parra is the guy who got his grow house found coz he was sat on his step smoking a joint, gives em reason to search the yard, so errrr.lol

and i thought the roots would hold the clay balls in too,

yh ask pukka about males,thats all he grows lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Come on then pukka what male would you go for?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol fuckin mate that's on top I'd a shit too....2 walked past my house as I was stood smoking a spliff few weeks back dint see um comin then next min there bang in front of me just dropped the spliff heart was pounding they just walked by tho lol
> 
> Mate if you've got enough roots they will hold the pebbles in when you UN wrap the pot how long will they be in um before you bang um in the Wilma?


i was thinking of having a 6 week veg under a 250w MH light in one of the smaller wilmas but running air pots in there. like you said they should have enough roots with 6 weeks. i changed my plan a bit so ive got longer to veg now

ive got to shut down for a week or 2 when i finish all these again so the last 4 weeks of flowering ill have 2 plants in my 2.4m tent with 2x 600w lights


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

The short un I'd pick looks like it's got tighter node spacing that's all I could say from pics which smells the best?

You'd be best asking 1 of the BB lads or ask on the breeding thread.....


----------



## TicKle (Feb 24, 2013)

the male on the left looks stretched out, i'd ditch that one tbh. unless you want lanky offspring?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

and i wouldnt go for the one thats hermie, you dont want that happening all the time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking of having a 6 week veg under a 250w MH light in one of the smaller wilmas but running air pots in there. like you said they should have enough roots with 6 weeks. i changed my plan a bit so ive got longer to veg now
> 
> ive got to shut down for a week or 2 when i finish all these again so the last 4 weeks of flowering ill have 2 plants in my 2.4m tent with 2x 600w lights


So you gunna veg in 3L In the Wilma then pot upto what mate? Sounds like a plan mate and should be a tidy yield with the 6week veg.
I was only asking cos I'd thought of doin a waterfarm grow an was planning to veg in 1 of my 1ltr airpots with clay pebbles in then just unwrap and stick it straight in the farm.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Come on then pukka what male would you go for?


a big butch one called robbie :chuckle:


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2539800View attachment 2539800. Which one would you choose the topped one is a hermit tho its got white pistills and balls???


if a male is showing white stigmas, bin him. And if the other male is straight male (the one on the right) and he a/ doesn't smell too much, and b/ doesn't look like it's got that great side branching to me, then I would probably bin that as well....Do you have any females?

Out of the 2, the one on the right looks the best. I thought my DOG was a stretchy bitch, but the one on the left puts IC3's lankiness to shame, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

DST said:


> if a male is showing white stigmas, bin him. And if the other male is straight male (the one on the right) and he a/ doesn't smell too much, and b/ doesn't look like it's got that great side branching to me, then I would probably bin that as well....Do you have any females?
> 
> Out of the 2, the one on the right looks the best. I thought my DOG was a stretchy bitch, but the one on the left puts IC3's lankiness to shame, lol.


Yeh gonna bin the hermie then keep the proper male yeh I got 4 females left on 2 weeks flower today.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a big butch one called robbie :chuckle:



Sssshhh he's back as 1 of the new guys lol

Fuck off anyhow ya lanky retard lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks lads for all the comments helped me make my mind up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sssshhh he's back as 1 of the new guys lol
> 
> Fuck off anyhow ya lanky retard lol


lmao,, how the fuk u call me lanky, u goon! hahahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Your a good 3" taller ya cunt just a shame ya cocks 3" smaller lol

Don't ask how I know lol....


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2013)

here's the mazar kush im just about to slaughter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Your a good 3" taller ya cunt just a shame ya cocks 3" smaller lol
> 
> Don't ask how I know lol....


look its a good job it was 3" smaller or ud have been tared on the arse even more, cummon u know who ur daddy is and its IC3!!!

bazoomer,, u chedz in disguise,, another one who cant rotate his pics lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Lookin tree-mendous that Baz...wish I was cropping ya cunt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yhi think its happened to us all,, but wat makes me parra is the guy who got his grow house found coz he was sat on his step smoking a joint, gives em reason to search the yard, so errrr.lol
> 
> and i thought the roots would hold the clay balls in too,
> 
> yh ask pukka about males,thats all he grows lol





bazoomer said:


> here's the mazar kush im just about to slaughter
> 
> View attachment 2539866View attachment 2539867View attachment 2539870View attachment 2539873View attachment 2539866View attachment 2539875


Looks very nice I'm only a little bit jealous


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look its a good job it was 3" smaller or ud have been tared on the arse even more, cummon u know who ur daddy is and its IC3!!!
> 
> bazoomer,, u chedz in disguise,, another one who cant rotate his pics lol


Fuck off ice you forget I've seen ya ugly mush won't touch ya we sambos dick lmao....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuck off ice you forget I've seen ya ugly mush won't touch ya we sambos dick lmao....


lmao,, so u agree your a taker not a giver,


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2013)

lol at yers....yes , thought ide fuck up first go in coco ! , but not turned out 2 bad, its the sour jack next for the chop, will show you that later, smells wonderfuel !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol at yers....yes , thought ide fuck up first go in coco ! , but not turned out 2 bad, its the sour jack next for the chop, will show you that later, smells wonderfuel !


hard to fuk up in coco even I dont do that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Ice how long does it take to recover shit off the micro sds then mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> So you gunna veg in 3L In the Wilma then pot upto what mate? Sounds like a plan mate and should be a tidy yield with the 6week veg.
> I was only asking cos I'd thought of doin a waterfarm grow an was planning to veg in 1 of my 1ltr airpots with clay pebbles in then just unwrap and stick it straight in the farm.


the 18L wilma big 4 pots in my flowering tent. ill have a smaller 8 pot wilma for veg. if i can fit my 3L air pots in there ill use them because their easier to get open


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> 3 : deficient in active properties ; especially : lacking a usual or anticipated chemical or biological actions
> 
> aka microbes
> 
> ...


Firstly zVice please, please, please don't refer to Merriam-Webster when trying to define English words. 

The Merriam-Webster dictionary is NOT an English dictionary but an American-English dictionary making it completely useless, Noah Webster had the audacity to re-write Dr Samuel Johnson's "A Dictionary of the English Language" (which later became the Oxford English) some 70 years after it had been published as he didn't think it right that Americans should be tied down to the linguistic laws of the English and their language if now independent, despite the fact that Dr Johnson's Dictionary had been published 21 years BEFORE the declaration of independence!


But despite that your definition is pretty much what I said ("to have no inherent power of action") you just don't understand it yet, you have to think logically to grasp it. 


"There is little to no usable food for plants in the substrate, which is why you need to start feeding almost immediately and continue feeding every single time you water" - Exactly! (except you don't need to feed every time you water, it just needs more earlier)


The simplest way to explain it is.......


If you try to grow a plant in coco with plain water and no nutes it won't grow (despite being colonised by trichoderma) because the coco is inert, the plant does not feed on bacteria so therefore the bacteria and microbes are not contributing to the coco's chemical or nutritional value.


The bacteria/microbes can't perform their biological actions without nutes either, bacteria has to feed on something.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice how long does it take to recover shit off the micro sds then mate?


A damn site faster than a hard drive cos it's solid state, no moving parts.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Aye I get ya now mate the airpots should be ideal for that then just sit them in the 18L before you open it, I reckon it could work well...

For any of you peeps struggling we hight issues I seen they do short but wide airpot the other day they do 20ltr that's only 10" tall I think, I'll chuck a link up when I'm on the lappy....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a point, y the fuk do sum folks have peppers in with ther grows,in the tent or room or watever, wouldnt that just be stealing the light from theh weed plants?


Sorry mate I've got to nick that piece of solid gold for my sig.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A damn site faster than a hard drive cos it's solid state, no moving parts.


He said it would be quick mate gunna post it anyhow so don't really matter was just wondering.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> For any of you peeps struggling we hight issues I seen they do short but wide airpot the other day they do 20ltr that's only 10" tall I think, I'll chuck a link up when I'm on the lappy....


They sound ideal for scrog Pukka?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate I've got to nick that piece of solid gold for my sig.


lol well how about a answer?



PUKKA BUD said:


> He said it would be quick mate gunna post it anyhow so don't really matter was just wondering.....


 yeh it dont take half as long m8,, shot it in post il see what i can do OR i can link u to the software and u can have a crack yourself?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol well how about a answer?


Think about it for 5 mins.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Id say they do it so if the get busted and have time to throw plants out or sumthin theres an excuse for the tent and set up


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They sound ideal for scrog Pukka?


Yeah thats what i thought im gunna show um me mate whos tent is only 1.2 high, he ended up gettin 6ltrs cos the 10s were alot taller....



IC3M4L3 said:


> lol well how about a answer?
> 
> 
> 
> yeh it dont take half as long m8,, shot it in post il see what i can do OR i can link u to the software and u can have a crack yourself?


aye fling us a link ill have a bash me sen, sayin that i dont think ive got a reader for it..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

I keep my potted herbs in the tent when my plants are in veg, basil grown under MH is the best.

Feed em Biobizz Grow too...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

12L






http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=pt_30_2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> 12L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£17 + delivery for 2 12L's?.............ouch!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think about it for 5 mins.


other than to eat i have no clue



PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeah thats what i thought im gunna show um me mate whos tent is only 1.2 high, he ended up gettin 6ltrs cos the 10s were alot taller....
> 
> 
> 
> aye fling us a link ill have a bash me sen, sayin that i dont think ive got a reader for it..


http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2922890/EASEUS+Data+Recovery+Wizard+Professional+5.6.5+%2B+Serial.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

just seen this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-POT-RTA-AIR-POT-SYSTEM-FLEXIBLE-HYDROPONIC-SYSTEM-/160632984697?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item256678d479

looks mad to me, guess itw orks mind

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Garden-Patio-/159912/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=airpot

not bad prices


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £17 + delivery for 2 12L's?.............ouch!


There the original producers mate from the states probs could get from over here cheaper.... 



IC3M4L3 said:


> other than to eat i have no clue
> 
> 
> 
> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2922890/EASEUS+Data+Recovery+Wizard+Professional+5.6.5+%2B+Serial.html


nice 1 mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> other than to eat i have no clue


Never mind we misunderstood each other but in answer to why they do it's because pepper's and chilli's need shit loads of sun to do well, normal UK climate is shite for em.

My mates dad down the road grows super hot chillis in a tent but doesn't grow weed!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just seen this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-POT-RTA-AIR-POT-SYSTEM-FLEXIBLE-HYDROPONIC-SYSTEM-/160632984697?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item256678d479


That looks like a flood and drain system with airpot's added to me, which logically fails.

And they say more kit needs to be bought separately to use it as a top dripper.

3 'Wilma big 4' systems with 15L airpots added comes to £180.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

yeh i been looking at them wilmas, i may buy a 4 pot for next run, simplicity aint it,

ok so they need hot weather, but, it would be like haveing a extra plant under your light no? im usre id rather have 9 weed plants going thatn 8 and 1 pepper, u aint getting 4-500 qwid for a grown pepper are ya?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u aint getting 4-500 qwid for a grown pepper are ya?


lmfao hahahaha true dat


----------



## cues (Feb 24, 2013)

Hang on, is this all aimed at me?
Look, I grow peppers because I want to. I enjoy it. Simples.
I may grow the odd weed plant in-between and do a damn good job at it too but there is only so much I smoke. After that it's all peppers. It's not about money. Most hobbies aren't.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

That system ice chucked the link up for is just a pump system to get rid of your run off to either a drain or 're cycle you still have to hand water or drip feed...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

If you can get just the bases I might grab a few....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

cues said:


> Hang on, is this all aimed at me?
> Look, I grow peppers because I want to. I enjoy it. Simples.
> I may grow the odd weed plant in-between and do a damn good job at it too but there is only so much I smoke. After that it's all peppers. It's not about money. Most hobbies aren't.


lmao tetchy fucker, why would it be about u? dunno who u even are? anyways,, dontu find u loose yeild with extra veggis in ther?



PUKKA BUD said:


> If you can get just the bases I might grab a few....


 yeh they would be a kinda goo idea,

looking it seems ther chargin extra for a feeding system, but also looing at the pictures the run of valves ar on the bottom of the trays, so u would need each tray on a platform, coz i dont see legs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok so they need hot weather, but, it would be like haveing a extra plant under your light no? im usre id rather have 9 weed plants going thatn 8 and 1 pepper, u aint getting 4-500 qwid for a grown pepper are ya?


No, they need lots of light.

It is an extra plant under your light yes but you are lighting up a surface area not an amount of plants.

Say you have a 1m square tent with a 600w bulb, it makes no difference if you have 1 plant or 20 plants in that tent they are all getting the same amount of light.


----------



## cues (Feb 24, 2013)

As far as I know I'm the only one who grows chillies!
Losing yield? Well, this is the way I see it.
You pay a lot for electricity for lighting. Every part of the grow room that isn't used is wasted. If you are in early veg, that's a lot of wasted space that could be used.
O.K., I compromise my weed growing but that's just me (I would say I compromise my pepper growing). You don't need to compromise anything to fill up space in early veg. Then, as the space fills up, you can move your 'legal' plants to a windowsill. Nothing lost.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> also looing at the pictures the run of valves ar on the bottom of the trays, so u would need each tray on a platform, coz i dont see legs


Quite right mate, so you could just make them yourself from big plant pot saucers, some tubing and a hand full of rubber grommet's.

Sit the pots on the saucers, have the saucers sat on upturned buckets and the tubing running the waste into a bucket that you pour out once a week ish.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

so is that a pump then on the side of the barrell, obviously gravity itself wont be enough, i thought plants abosrbed the lumens or watever ther called, so more plants = less yeild


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Look closer on the other pic there con-caved at the bottom so the water will all drain to 1 point then it's pumped out to that bucket which has got a outlet by the looks of it. You pots are raised just on the bases no legs or table needed...


----------



## cues (Feb 24, 2013)

p.s. They don't have a perfect symbiotic relationship. Generally, peppers prefer a similar nute regime to flowering weed (not much N) but they do like it it a little hotter, more humid and they like 16/8. They are fine with 18/6 and tolerate 12/12 but they will grow whatever. They aren't dependant upon 12 hrs of dark to fruit either. 
What I'm trying to say is how hard is it to pop into an indian store on the way past, spend 10p on a chilli you like the look of and throw it in to fill up any unused space in your grow? When you run out of room, put it on the windowsill.


----------



## cues (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so is that a pump then on the side of the barrell, obviously gravity itself wont be enough, i thought plants abosrbed the lumens or watever ther called, so more plants = less yeild


It's all about the lumens hitting the leaf. I guess you mean less leaves=more reflected light. I understand your thinking but it doesn't work that way. Well, actually it does to a small extent. You know the inverse square law?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

Just read that pump pumps the water out once it's in the unit so yeh they must be counting on gravity to get it there??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

cues said:


> p.s. They don't have a perfect symbiotic relationship. Generally, peppers prefer a similar nute regime to flowering weed (not much N) but they do like it it a little hotter, more humid and they like 16/8. They are fine with 18/6 and tolerate 12/12 but they will grow whatever. They aren't dependant upon 12 hrs of dark to fruit either.
> What I'm trying to say is how hard is it to pop into an indian store on the way past, spend 10p on a chilli you like the look of and throw it in to fill up any unused space in your grow? When you run out of room, put it on the windowsill.


fuk me bruv u do love your peppers, IMO, buy a sperate tent,, have learned to lst and top your peppers then? lol,, seirously ther must be sum training methds u can use for better reults/.?

yeh pukka but the valve itself stik out the bottom on the side

u commented as i did,, so gravity itself, i thim them autopot systems use the same method but with a weird pump, why have a pump to suk it out the waste rez? just tip it out, id rig that on the pipes to suk the waste, also ul need the trays to be higher than the waterlevel in the waste res too no?


----------



## cues (Feb 24, 2013)

I am concentrating on bonchi now (bonsai peppers) and last year was my first attempt at scrogging them. It's mental. Complete reverse of scrogging weed. You have to train the leaves above the screen and the fruits hang below. I am planning on going hydro in the kitchen window this season with no lights!
I don't even have room for 1 tent but grow in a 2x4 cupboard with a 1x2 veg cab!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

Update
All the pics where my big one is droopin is over the past couple of days, ran into a few problems of overwaterin but then found some phosphorus deficiencies so i had to water with rhiz and biobizz grow to give it some nutes, im thinkin i got calmag def too fuck nos how am gonna fiz that, hopefully it will buck up, and i got another week of veg cuz my mam doesnt want to move rooms till next weekend. The one taken at 8:04 is the lates pic just supercropped some branches and topped other ones where i fucked up the supercrop, thought i had sc down to a science ohh well. Wedensday am flushin them both with rhiz an biogrow hopefully it was just salt buildup.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

fucking overwatering, im glad i stuck with coco and dont have to worry about that bollox, its fine edge between to much and to little FUK THAT!!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking overwatering, im glad i stuck with coco and dont have to worry about that bollox, its fine edge between to much and to little FUK THAT!!


yeah mate, its a bitch when you over watered but need to feed because of the deficiencies, coco next run with full canna range ftw soil is realy fuckin annoyin mate dont care bout price am gettin the canna calcium and canna magnesium ne3xt run pretty sure thats what goin on nowamong other things.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 24, 2013)

ifr ur going coco all u need is,, base nutes, boost and if u want sum pk, thats it m8,

pk aint that bad i just got a litre for 12 qwid, the boost is 50 a litre olol i only buy 250ml bottles of that stuff


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ifr ur going coco all u need is,, base nutes, boost and if u want sum pk, thats it m8,
> 
> pk aint that bad i just got a litre for 12 qwid, the boost is 50 a litre olol i only buy 250ml bottles of that stuff


yeah i got the hous an garden pk so ill stick to that see what goes down with that, ill see if i can fund all my coco stuff and a 400w cooltube for last 2 weeks of veg and the rest of flower with the money i make from this crop if any haha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Plant magic magne cal plus is good I had some yellowing at start of veg and bought some now there all green and its only £10 a bottle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> UpdateView attachment 2540262View attachment 2540263View attachment 2540264View attachment 2540265View attachment 2540266
> All the pics where my big one is droopin is over the past couple of days, ran into a few problems of overwaterin but then found some phosphorus deficiencies so i had to water with rhiz and biobizz grow to give it some nutes, im thinkin i got calmag def too fuck nos how am gonna fiz that, hopefully it will buck up, and i got another week of veg cuz my mam doesnt want to move rooms till next weekend. The one taken at 8:04 is the lates pic just supercropped some branches and topped other ones where i fucked up the supercrop, thought i had sc down to a science ohh well. Wedensday am flushin them both with rhiz an biogrow hopefully it was just salt buildup.


Still looks nice tho mate looks like my old blue widow you've done a nice job training her


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Still looks nice tho mate looks like my old blue widow you've done a nice job training her


Thanks she is just drooping nowand showin some p def dunno if its calmag or wut ill have a look at that stuff you said, whats the real name of it or even better an ebay link?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Thanks she is just drooping nowand showin some p def dunno if its calmag or wut ill have a look at that stuff you said, whats the real name of it or even better an ebay link?


Sorry no link its called plant magic magne cal +. Good stuff for the price mate


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawny, i found that stuff on ebay 10.99 is it alright for soil though? ill grab some on wedensday along with a bunch of other shyt i need to get from the hydro shop.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Thanks she is just drooping nowand showin some p def dunno if its calmag or wut ill have a look at that stuff you said, whats the real name of it or even better an ebay link?


Sorry no link its called plant magic magne cal +. Good stuff for the price mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/products/magnecalplus.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shawny, i found that stuff on ebay 10.99 is it alright for soil though? ill grab some on wedensday along with a bunch of other shyt i need to get from the hydro shop.


Tbh I'm not sure I imagine it will be fine though mate I'll have a lil look now


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/products/magnecalplus.html


yeah man need some of that gettin some rust spots comin on now think its ca def, along with the lighter green on edges of leaves whic i presume is mg def, then the brown oily spots on the leaves which i know is p def as i had it before on the same plant.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeh u can use in soil just like coco 0.5-1ml per 10ltr


----------



## cues (Feb 24, 2013)

Never really understood the whole cal-mag thing myself.
If I have a Ca deficiency, I use water out of my hot water tank (not hot, obviously)
If I have a Mg def, I use epom salts.
Never could work out why they package them together.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

cues said:


> Never really understood the whole cal-mag thing myself.
> If I have a Ca deficiency, I use water out of my hot water tank (not hot, obviously)
> If I have a Mg def, I use epom salts.
> Never could work out why they package them together.


apparently, when you run into pk defs you will also run into calmag def they go hand in hand the more pk def will result in a more calmag def, not sure how accurate it is but if the nutrient bottle says it i go with it.
but its a kick in the bollox for sure, p def is annoying because it shows up like spilt oil on yer plants OVERNIGHT!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

I dont know why they dont just put a little more in the base nutes.but I suppose it it business


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> apparently, when you run into pk defs you will also run into calmag def they go hand in hand the more pk def will result in a more calmag def, not sure how accurate it is but if the nutrient bottle says it i go with it.
> but its a kick in the bollox for sure, p def is annoying because it shows up like spilt oil on yer plants OVERNIGHT!


I know what your sayin there mate problems just creep up fast as fuck and if you don't spot it early things can just go from bad to worse but I'm sure the magne cal will sort it out


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know what your sayin there mate problems just creep up fast as fuck and if you don't spot it early things can just go from bad to worse but I'm sure the magne cal will sort it out


Yeah man, ill flush my bigun with 40l of water with calmag,biogrow,rhiz on wedensday since it hasn't been flushed for ages now, must have some salt buildup or summit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah man, ill flush my bigun with 40l of water with calmag,biogrow,rhiz since it hasn't been flushed for ages now, must have some salt buildup or summit.


Sounds good to me but if you have to ph down use lemon juice when ya flush I've been told that ph down acid can leave a lot of salts behind in the medium and if ur flushing you don't wanna put it all back in again


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2013)

Alright lads don't quote me on this but I think the reason they don't put to much cal mag in the base nutes is because to much cal can bind up other nutes.
On the canna nutes thing in coco all you really need is cal/mag to go with ya A n B, the A n B is a complete feed so you could easily get away with with spending just £20 all the other additives are down to preference and defo not essential, I'm 5wks into flower and have got away with using just the above nutes.
IMO the vast majority of the stuff people will tell you that you have to have is down to marketing and forum bullshit, many people get great yields using nothing more than a solid base nute.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds good to me but if you have to ph down use lemon juice when ya flush I've been told that ph down acid can leave a lot of salts behind in the medium and if ur flushing you don't wanna put it all back in again


I got proper phosphoric acid 1 tiny tiny drop turns 2l milk carton of water from 7.5ph to 6.5 ph, i found that lemon juice doesn't work that well after a day the ph goes back up to what ever it was before adding lemon juice. i have used it before and added 2 bigger drops an it took me ph down to 4 lmao.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah man, ill flush my bigun with 40l of water with calmag,biogrow,rhiz on wedensday since it hasn't been flushed for ages now, must have some salt buildup or summit.


If your in soil mate and feeding with bio-bizz I would be careful flushing with all that, A low feed with a little cal-mag would probably be more than enough, if it were me and I was worried about build up I'd just water with plain ph'd water.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alright lads don't quote me on this but I think the reason they don't put to much cal mag in the base nutes is because to much cal can bind up other nutes.
> On the canna nutes thing in coco all you really need is cal/mag to go with ya A n B, the A n B is a complete feed so you could easily get away with with spending just £20 all the other additives are down to preference and defo not essential, I'm 5wks into flower and have got away with using just the above nutes.
> IMO the vast majority of the stuff people will tell you that you have to have is down to marketing and forum bullshit, many people get great yields using nothing more than a solid base nute.


I have already got me canna basket full, A&B an boost an rhiz an that calmag stuff shawzy linked me to, is all i will be usin an i got some h&g pk13/14 so it aint that much realy, i keep promising im not gettin a shit ton of additives lol.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> If your in soil mate and feeding with bio-bizz I would be careful flushing with all that, A low feed with a little cal-mag would probably be more than enough, if it were me and I was worried about build up I'd just water with plain ph'd water.


i would flush with plain water but i got all these deficiencies showin up i just hope my plant aint rusted by wedensday. might flush 20l of plain water then another 20l with some nutes to keep it on track an not waste 20l worth of nutes.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i would flush with plain water but i got all these deficiencies showin up i just hope my plant aint rusted by wedensday. might flush 20l of plain water then another 20l with some nutes to keep it on track an not waste 20l worth of nutes.


I know what you mean about the additives mate loads of the lads on here do use them but I don't understand it unless they're deficient in the additive needed and it's just been copied over from agricultural practices that don't apply to us, with the flush mate I was only saying to be careful because if something is out of whack throwing a load of nutes at it may cause it to get worse rather than better, in soil with bio-bizz a low feed should sort it out if plain water doesn't, you can't remover a build up by adding more to it if that makes sense mate.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I know what you mean about the additives mate loads of the lads on here do use them but I don't understand it unless they're deficient in the additive needed and it's just been copied over from agricultural practices that don't apply to us, with the flush mate I was only saying to be careful because if something is out of whack throwing a load of nutes at it may cause it to get worse rather than better, in soil with bio-bizz a low feed should sort it out if plain water doesn't, you can't remover a build up by adding more to it if that makes sense mate.


yeah did i forget to mention i flush at half strength nutes, its defo deficient i been researchin since i got up lol, but yeah i understand what you say, i overwatered so till wedensday ill let it dry out so a water will be needed /flush.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah did i forget to mention i flush at half strength nutes, its defo deficient i been researchin since i got up lol, but yeah i understand what you say, i overwatered so till wedensday ill let it dry out so a water will be needed /flush.


Sounds like a plan mate you can but try, good luck with it and let us know how ya get on.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Sounds like a plan mate you can but try, good luck with it and let us know how ya get on.


aye, just hopin the feed i gave it today will last over till wedensday i fed full strength an it should start perkin up on tuesday wen its got over the overwaterin iv put it through this weekend lmao.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah man all you need for good growth is the a+b canna boost ok 13/14 and magne cal works fine for me oh and maybe a drop of superthrive here and there


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeah man all you need for good growth is the a+b canna boost ok 13/14 and magne cal works fine for me oh and maybe a drop of superthrive here and there


yeah that is probably what ill end up with, an just use my biobizz stuff for a plant or 2 that i want outside this summer probably some auto freebies.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah that is probably what ill end up with, an just use my biobizz stuff for a plant or 2 that i want outside this summer probably some auto freebies.


Yeeeaaaahhhhh boy can't beat those outsiders the suns got something those bulbs will never have.....well that's if we het any this year lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeeeaaaahhhhh boy can't beat those outsiders the suns got something those bulbs will never have.....well that's if we het any this year lol


im in scotland so, i wouldn't be surprised if they just froze on the hottest day of the year haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Ha ha ha fuckin ell either freeze or drown


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

fuckin timers need another one of those too ffs, ill get a decent one on wedensday typical fans an timers are allways the ones to go kapoot the light will be next if me timer keeps fuckin up


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha fuckin ell either freeze or drown


my mate had a few outside ended up buddin them inside because it got too cold to finish em haha, lmao at this 2 outdoor plants buddin under a 1k light hahaha he couldnt manage any more under it they were that big an bushy haha


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

shawzy you a cashcropper or stricly personal? im thinkin 50/50 to help fund future grows i hate havin it all out me own pocket.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shawzy you a cashcropper or stricly personal? im thinkin 50/50 to help fund future grows i hate havin it all out me own pocket.


All personal matey . But always open to suggestions


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

some decent money in it if you are willing to expand, im just hopin to get by till i can keep myself you no.


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

What area Scotland you in iikode? I'm on the east coast


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> some decent money in it if you are willing to expand, im just hopin to get by till i can keep myself you no.


Yeh man I'm trying to get by aswell I'm sure when I'm doubled up we can sort something out  its about time I found some new contacts


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm planning on doing a 15 plant auto grow outdoors this year. Worth a bash,ain't it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm planning on doing a 15 plant auto grow outdoors this year. Worth a bash,ain't it?


Its gotta be worth a pop mate that's a lot of plants hope u got a nice location for em. I've never done autos never really liked the look of em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

Right, joint smoked night ladies


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 24, 2013)

That's the best thing about having your own dealer though, I go round mine and see him weigh me 1.3 draws and 2.55 eighths for £10 and £20, last batch he got in was homegrown peng, can't go wrong with that!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What area Scotland you in iikode? I'm on the east coast


on the east coast too lets just say its a lil north of dundee thats all im willin to say haha loads of people readin an not commentin on this thread.the north east where its cold as fuck and an oz cost 350


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

yooDAN said:


> That's the best thing about having your own dealer though, I go round mine and see him weigh me 1.3 draws and 2.55 eighths for £10 and £20, last batch he got in was homegrown peng, can't go wrong with that!


last time i bought decent weed was 25 quid for a suposabley 1.5 but truth was it was less than a gram, if i wernt growin for sure id be startin somthin with the guy who sels it, gotta keep on the dl when yar growin, cannie be goin round fightin thats why i stick to soapbar till i can work out a system to keep myself goin and keep my wallet a few pennies heavier...


----------



## iiKode (Feb 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm planning on doing a 15 plant auto grow outdoors this year. Worth a bash,ain't it?


a few 2x4s an some poly plastic sheetin make a greenhouse thats what my mate done but its was too cold by the time they started buding i think he had to take em indors in 50l smart pots, was not fun helpin him take em upstairs...


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/2DA0r.jpg


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=280814214674&cmd=VIDESC would I just need a res and timer with this to water 8 ten lt airpots with coco ? Need a cheap ish self water system that will go at least 4 days without me there !


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

An Eighth is 3.5 gram??? not 2.55 

Why even bother calling it an 1/8th, might as well call it a Kilo.



yooDAN said:


> That's the best thing about having your own dealer though, I go round mine and see him weigh me 1.3 draws and 2.55 eighths for £10 and £20, last batch he got in was homegrown peng, can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> on the east coast too lets just say its a lil north of dundee thats all im willin to say haha loads of people readin an not commentin on this thread.the north east where its cold as fuck and an oz cost 350


Fair enough mate, didn't want to know your exact location lol. I'm just south of dundee, where its cold as fuck and an oz costs 180-250 lol


----------



## Bigby (Feb 25, 2013)

I believe this video has a place in this thread;

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=589_1361737516

UK Underground Rasta's unite!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 25, 2013)

yooDAN said:


> That's the best thing about having your own dealer though, I go round mine and see him weigh me 1.3 draws and 2.55 eighths for £10 and £20, last batch he got in was homegrown peng, can't go wrong with that!


How's it hangin chedz?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How's it hangin chedz?


lol pukka, if chedz is buyin 10 or 20 quid bits then things really have taken a turn for the worse


----------



## Bigby (Feb 25, 2013)

Proper drought round my way - worst in several years. Even the soap bar's starting to run out (not that I can bring myself to smoke it these days). 4 weeks till my sugar punch crop - bad days in Babylon!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> How's it hangin chedz?


 wat the debthead is back? see wont use his real id the ripoff cunt

anyway pukka did u order one of those rings u plum?



Mastergrow said:


> lol pukka, if chedz is buyin 10 or 20 quid bits then things really have taken a turn for the worse


 BAHAHAHAHA,, HE DONT EVEN SMOKE REMEMEBER, soz caps


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat the debthead is back? see wont use his real id the ripoff cunt
> 
> anyway pukka did u order one of those rings u plum?
> 
> ...


Lol yeah that's right, I forgot! My psychos are lookin mint here now m8, I see if I can get pics tonite with lights out, really startin to form big crazy bunches of calyxes on the very tops like the last time, lethal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol yeah that's right, I forgot! My psychos are lookin mint here now m8, I see if I can get pics tonite with lights out, really startin to form big crazy bunches of calyxes on the very tops like the last time, lethal


yeh mine are looking sweet ttoo. even withh the early lolliopop ther happy as a pig in shit, the pe,one in particular, is gunna be a bud on a stik, awww this grow cant cum fast enough, totally gone of weed mind, starting to make me feel sik eevry joint i have, seirously going off it, was up till 3am with bad tummy last night,fucking stuff,, roll on 7-8 weeks, fucker el be out the door at 160's bargian for physco


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mine are looking sweet ttoo. even withh the early lolliopop ther happy as a pig in shit, the pe,one in particular, is gunna be a bud on a stik, awww this grow cant cum fast enough, totally gone of weed mind, starting to make me feel sik eevry joint i have, seirously going off it, was up till 3am with bad tummy last night,fucking stuff,, roll on 7-8 weeks, fucker el be out the door at 160's bargian for physco


Same here, mine can't come quick enuf, 4 weeks left I think, it'll fly by.

u havin a laugh m8....£160 for the psychos. Once dry I can get rid of 10 at 250s cash straight up. Most the rest goes in bits, the guy that gets 10 would take it all at that price if I'd give him it


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mine are looking sweet ttoo. even withh the early lolliopop ther happy as a pig in shit, the pe,one in particular, is gunna be a bud on a stik, awww this grow cant cum fast enough, totally gone of weed mind, starting to make me feel sik eevry joint i have, seirously going off it, was up till 3am with bad tummy last night,fucking stuff,, roll on 7-8 weeks, fucker el be out the door at 160's bargian for physco


aree you jokin, i arranged summit with my dealer an oz for 200 an he will sell it at tenner a gram so hes makin 80 quid an oz, unlike soapbar that hes makin 20 quid an oz lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone seen sambo? I think I smell him creepin up lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone seen sambo? I think I smell him creepin up lol


he prolly just harvested an is out in the town buyin all sorts on 10g a day binge while rewatching sons of anarchy haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

lol no net at missus place only at me flat n aint been hear much recently, liking the sound of the pills with the ket gonna ava looking at them in a mo, mg you ordered that 40 quid oz ya lucky git, is spose to be well worth the money and aslong as you picked the sign for delivery it only taking just over 2wks to the uk.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

curing weed am i right in thinking after 6months it wont get no better only worse? prob a don or d question i no they are both lightweights who can cure that long lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone seen sambo? I think I smell him creepin up lol


how teh fuck did you know sambo was comin on haha wair ru him


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> curing weed am i right in thinking after 6months it wont get no better only worse? prob a don or d question i no they are both lightweights who can cure that long lol


dont it allways get better like wine or whiskey. Older - better - loads more money


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how teh fuck did you know sambo was comin on haha wair ru him


lmao no ya nugget i been reading back threw the thread n liked a few of mg's post


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont it allways get better like wine or whiskey. Older - better - loads more money


no i pretty shore about 6month is ya limit then the weed wont get no better, can put it in a freezer for a few years tho n will keep.

could be wrong tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol no net at missus place only at me flat n aint been hear much recently, liking the sound of the pills with the ket gonna ava looking at them in a mo, mg you ordered that 40 quid oz ya lucky git, is spose to be well worth the money and aslong as you picked the sign for delivery it only taking just over 2wks to the uk.


Yeah I seem u liked that post m8 that's why I knew u wer creepin up lol. I ordered on fri but was only shipped today. I wouldn't buy weed round here and I'm out so it can't come quick enuf, didn't know what to select for post but I took the signed for option

them pills m8, take a look at how he says to take them, I found it quite funny, all snorted it one lines gotta blow yer head off lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i pretty shore about 6month is ya limit then the weed wont get no better, can put it in a freezer for a few years tho n will keep.
> 
> could be wrong tho.


ya i mean i know it goes brown when its realy old, dunno if it gets better in tast tho i cured mine for a month an it was gone in about 5 days, thats what ya get when you think you're gettin a few oz from a shyt auto haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i pretty shore about 6month is ya limit then the weed wont get no better, can put it in a freezer for a few years tho n will keep.
> 
> could be wrong tho.


I don't think ill ever see a bit of 6 month old weed unless I find a bit down the side of me bed or something lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I seem u liked that post m8 that's why I knew u wer creepin up lol. I ordered on fri but was only shipped today. I wouldn't buy weed round here and I'm out so it can't come quick enuf, didn't know what to select for post but I took the signed for option
> 
> them pills m8, take a look at how he says to take them, I found it quite funny, all snorted it one lines gotta blow yer head off lol


is a lovely combo ket n md, but only lil small bits of ket cause the k-hole aint too much fun lol hard to find real ket nowdays lots are passin off these new rc's as ket, i aint snorted a pill in yrs n yrs fuck its rough on ya nose.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't think ill ever see a bit of 6 month old weed unless I find a bit down the side of me bed or something lol


yeah it aint my weed im talking bout lol im lucky if i can manage a 6day cure let alone a 6month lol but some1 i taught to grow n gave em the pyscho n livers has some pyscho been curing 9month i told him bout 6month is ya max, he dont smoke.

what hash did you order for ya pal then mg?


----------



## Beansly (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah it aint my weed im talking bout lol im lucky if i can manage a 6day cure let alone a 6month lol but some1 i taught to grow n gave em the pyscho n livers has some pyscho been curing 9month i told him bout 6month is ya max, he dont smoke.
> 
> what hash did you order for ya pal then mg?


It seems like everyone else I knew here is gone... why don't you ever leave for good Sam? Jesus...


All seriousness, I'm glad you're still doing your thang bro-hiem.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is a lovely combo ket n md, but only lil small bits of ket cause the k-hole aint too much fun lol hard to find real ket nowdays lots are passin off these new rc's as ket, i aint snorted a pill in yrs n yrs fuck its rough on ya nose.


Snorting them gives u a quick hit but didn't seem to last long, although its years since I had one up my nose, it's fuckin dirty lol. Kandy bombs there called, read up about them, he did say there was a secret ingredient in them but think he's taken it down now but when asked on the forum what it was he says its 2C-B. A friend that knows her pills and shit says that gear fucks with ur head


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Same here, mine can't come quick enuf, 4 weeks left I think, it'll fly by.
> 
> u havin a laugh m8....£160 for the psychos. Once dry I can get rid of 10 at 250s cash straight up. Most the rest goes in bits, the guy that gets 10 would take it all at that price if I'd give him it


up my end they take the piss m8, fidninga fast bulk buyer is hard, maybe ask your man if he wants a drive id do it 200's save him 50 a oz  na round here u ask 160 theyl beat you down to 150, i just dont like that amount in the house, so i like to get rid FAST,



newuserlol said:


> is a lovely combo ket n md, but only lil small bits of ket cause the k-hole aint too much fun lol hard to find real ket nowdays lots are passin off these new rc's as ket, i aint snorted a pill in yrs n yrs fuck its rough on ya nose.


u druggy fucker


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Ali baba-Spain, Moroccan pollen hash from Portugal, Moroccan hash-Germany, black mirror bar-uk and manali cream sativa charas from undeclared, stuff from Portugal came this mornin ill get a wee blast at it tonite


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> up my end they take the piss m8, fidninga fast bulk buyer is hard, maybe ask your man if he wants a drive id do it 200's save him 50 a oz  na round here u ask 160 theyl beat you down to 150, i just dont like that amount in the house, so i like to get rid FAST,
> 
> 
> 
> u druggy fucker


If I was on ur side of the water I'd probly take it all m8


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

Beansly said:


> It seems like everyone else I knew here is gone... why don't you ever leave for good Sam? Jesus...
> 
> 
> All seriousness, I'm glad you're still doing your thang bro-hiem.



howdy beans, i take the site for what it is m8 and thats just entertainment nowt more prob why i stay around, people take it too serious n whatnot i aint even had a good argument in a while need to get that sorted out lol been reading back through the thread fucking borefest nowt but grow talk lol

how u been?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If I was on ur side of the water I'd probly take it all m8


water??????????? lost me


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> water??????????? lost me


Big thing called the Irish Sea m8

ill meet u half way??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Big thing called the Irish Sea m8
> 
> ill meet u half way??


behave, since when? u a paddy>?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Big thing called the Irish Sea m8
> 
> ill meet u half way??


u irish? feck off to the irish thread haha

@newuserlol ill argue with ya lmao where do i start? by sayin you're grows shyte?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u irish? feck off to the irish thread haha
> 
> @newuserlol ill argue with ya lmao where do i start? by sayin you're grows shyte?


sambos grows are always shite,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambos grows are always shite,


here we go, smakdown vs sambo here haha


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

plants are looikin better today like. bit less droopin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> here we go, smakdown vs sambo here haha


lmao, best make sure hes in a good mood or he'll go all mardy on ya, i think its summet all big bubble but baldys go thru,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao, best make sure hes in a good mood or he'll go all mardy on ya, i think its summet all big bubble but baldys go thru,


haha baldy heed!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> haha baldy heed!


lol,, he must be off hiding behind his sofa again


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, he must be off hiding behind his sofa again


lmao, fuckin sun is out again, brilliant day jus wait till night it'l start frosting up again...


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u irish? feck off to the irish thread haha
> 
> @newuserlol ill argue with ya lmao where do i start? by sayin you're grows shyte?


Lol, there's a small part of ireland that's in the uk u twat, that's give me the right to be on both threads, but that Irish thread is more borin than in here most the time. I started a thread for the norn' Irish but I must be the only cunt here growin lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

lmao how can i argue with a man who wrote out a plugging guide for getting the most mobiles up your arse?!? or drys his weed infront of a fan then complains its lost smell n taste lolol the list could go on and on.

as for the still at home kideroo well it would be like arguing with me lil sister.......

when its no challenge its just no fun.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, there's a small part of ireland that's in the uk u twat, that's give me the right to be on both threads, but that Irish thread is more borin than in here most the time. I started a thread for the norn' Irish but I must be the only cunt here growin lol


the rest of em are drinkin an chasin leprechauns haha


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao how can i argue with a man who wrote out a plugging guide for getting the most mobiles up your arse?!? or drys his weed infront of a fan then complains its lost smell n taste lolol the list could go on and on.
> 
> as for the still at home kideroo well it would be like arguing with me lil sister.......
> 
> when its no challenge its just no fun.


least im still young haha beat that...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, there's a small part of ireland that's in the uk u twat, that's give me the right to be on both threads, but that Irish thread is more borin than in here most the time. I started a thread for the norn' Irish but I must be the only cunt here growin lol


it is a fucking borefest in that irish thread i give em some gib now n then when im pissed n can be arsed they just ignore me lol wont bite for shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> least im still young haha beat that...


ya got me there ya wankstain im 31 in a few months n feeling 40 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it is a fucking borefest in that irish thread i give em some gib now n then when im pissed n can be arsed they just ignore me lol wont bite for shit.


I seen a few ur posts in there m8, no fun at all lol. Just been reading that one guy bought 1/4 pound of that Mexican shit, came to uk in two weeks and he sold it for 180 an o cos its better than most the other commercial stuff round his way.....ohhhh I can't wait now. If folk will pay that for it it must be better than ic3s ffs


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

alright slags how's everyone doing today?

@IC3 goota be careful with MG mate he'll come to ya house and either blow it up or put some potatoes into a sock and beat ya with them lol 

@sambo you over ya birds? also it's walking dead day mate


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

aye walkin dead spartacus yesterday, fuckin decent episodes too.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

I watched the first season of spartacus blood and sand I think it was called haven't seen any others though will prob wait til I'm bored and download them I find the special effects get a bit boring after a while, liked it at first but then when they do it for every fight seen I think it gets a bit old.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I watched the first season of spartacus blood and sand I think it was called haven't seen any others though will prob wait til I'm bored and download them I find the special effects get a bit boring after a while, liked it at first but then when they do it for every fight seen I think it gets a bit old.


i quite enjoy it more so the story than the effects.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

if ur into apratacus ul like a tv series called rome, really good, lots of sex,blood,sex,gore,sex,fighting,sex.. u get the drift


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if ur into apratacus ul like a tv series called rome, really good, lots of sex,blood,sex,gore,sex,fighting,sex.. u get the drift


aye av got it on dvd, watched all the episodes, think ther's only 2 seasons.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye av got it on dvd, watched all the episodes, think ther's only 2 seasons.


yeh short series,.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh short series,.


aye, the part i remember is the army of romans waitin on the 1 guy whos shaggin the farm girl behind the tree haha


----------



## Beansly (Feb 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy beans, i take the site for what it is m8 and thats just entertainment nowt more prob why i stay around, people take it too serious n whatnot i aint even had a good argument in a while need to get that sorted out lol been reading back through the thread fucking borefest nowt but grow talk lol
> 
> how u been?


Same ol shit man. Workin like a mexican.
Yeah, and some people take it WAY tooo far with the facebook links and giving peoples real names, and even snitching on fellow growers. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with some of these people.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Beansly said:


> Same ol shit man. Workin like a mexican.
> Yeah, and some people take it WAY tooo far with the facebook links and giving peoples real names, and even snitching on fellow growers. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with some of these people.


wow that is bullshit.. propper bad


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

i had my 4oo build in the 250 for a few days?think it s ok?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i had my 4oo build in the 250 for a few days?think it s ok?


yeh i had a 600 in my 250 b4 it was fine, u dont get full use out of it tho obviously, 250's are only 10-15 qwid to buy, stp ebing tight ,, OH YES I GOT YOUR MORNING MESSAGE ON MSN COCKMUNCHER


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

and i dropped my 250 mh chanding over no it was the hps atleast gutted tho


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i had my 4oo build in the 250 for a few days?think it s ok?


dunno man, my timer was fuckin up last night turned me light on an off twice hope i dont burn it out..


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

no pron the dat lads?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dunno man, my timer was fuckin up last night turned me light on an off twice hope i dont burn it out..


do you use a contacter?or plug an grow ones?i think there shit hot!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

them bulbs are more resiliant than u give em credit for hell i had mine wobbling all over the reflector beofre raising it up while on, another one i hit my hed on 3x i have hardley got any room, no fucking joke, i have to take 2-3 plants out just to get in and do water needs doing, il have to at sum point raise my light and hope its igh enough coz soon iw ont be able to get plants out, ordered summor of them circle plant stands, i think pukka nicked the last one of my cheap score on ebay the cunt, so now nrly a fiver each,
need to oder more base nutes and boost too,, shit gets expensive lol

dunno bowt boost tho, i hear side by side grows see no fucking diffence with or without?

ive got loads of cheap mechanical timers, and had no isses, the police hended em out winter b4 last, for burglery prevention,, cheers plod!!lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

any info on this stuff lads?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

know what your saying ice i cant afford grow the now but just flipped!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> know what your saying ice i cant afford grow the now but just flipped!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meridian-Organic-Blackstrap-Molasses-740g-/310606244140?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item485193292c

^^^^^^^^ that stuff?

oh nd here on ur question
http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&u=http://www.nomercy.nl/nl/content/prods/bacterial.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbacterial-microorganismen%2Bvoor%2Bde%2Bjuiste%2Bbiotoop%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D6kh%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial&sa=X&ei=BJMrUZLKDeGO0AXFlYG4Cw&ved=0CDYQ7gEwAA


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

THINKTHAT NO MERCY SHITS ANY GOOD?caps lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> do you use a contacter?or plug an grow ones?i think there shit hot!


Just got a mechanical one you stick in the wall then stick the light 3pin plug into it, ill get another one on wedensday, get a decent one they're only like a fiver but the one im using right now is a cheapo


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

some cheep are ok just some blow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> THINKTHAT NO MERCY SHITS ANY GOOD?caps lol


 ur in soil so maybe good for the microbes u get or wateevr



iiKode said:


> Just got a mechanical one you stick in the wall then stick the light 3pin plug into it, ill get another one on wedensday, get a decent one they're only like a fiver but the one im using right now is a cheapo


 look i got a few timers, mine have never failed, ther police issue so they cant be that shit? eitherway i got 1k and extractor running of 1 and thers no problems

only issue with light i get is forgetting to turn the room celing light of so wen the hps goes off the lights still on in the celing, fucking mong me, only did it 1 time this grow was on for 2 days but na bovva


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

lol on ebay and u seen this shit?lmao
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-flowering-nutrient-boost-spider-mite-treatment-and-veg-n-root-gel-/290867792679?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item43b9124b27

im just looking for boost alternatives, my choices are--bio bost- vitalink (no)-- normal boost-ionics or sum advanced utriants

already got pk


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur in soil so maybe good for the microbes u get or wateevr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well this is the second one that failed me, it was fine for two months then just doesn't go off even when its meant to go off, nevermind ill pick up a few better ones this week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well this is the second one that failed me, it was fine for two months then just doesn't go off even when its meant to go off, nevermind ill pick up a few better ones this week


lol go to police station ask them,say ur worried about getting robbed and a pal said ther police gave out light timers,

anyone used this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advanced-Nutrients-Dr-Hornbys-Big-Bud-50g-50-grams-Bloom-Boost-Yield-Doctor-H-/300673805743?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item46018e2daf

or
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOX-FARM-BIG-BLOOM-1L-BIG-BUDS-GROW-BOOST-HYDROPONICS-/281062026577?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item41709a2d51


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol go to police station ask them,say ur worried about getting robbed and a pal said ther police gave out light timers,
> 
> anyone used this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advanced-Nutrients-Dr-Hornbys-Big-Bud-50g-50-grams-Bloom-Boost-Yield-Doctor-H-/300673805743?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item46018e2daf
> ...


iv had my eye on the big bud since i started thinkin bout coco, its pretty expensive so i can presume it workspretty well, heard alot of good reveiws too..


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol go to police station ask them,say ur worried about getting robbed and a pal said ther police gave out light timers,
> 
> anyone used this?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advanced-Nutrients-Dr-Hornbys-Big-Bud-50g-50-grams-Bloom-Boost-Yield-Doctor-H-/300673805743?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item46018e2daf
> ...


lmao last time i went to the police station ended up in the cells for 6 hours cuz i had no id an apparently somone who looks like me robbed somone on the street, anyway me fingerprints sorted everythin out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv had my eye on the big bud since i started thinkin bout coco, its pretty expensive so i can presume it workspretty well, heard alot of good reveiws too..


im juts on a mad one searchingf orums and ebay lol

so far guano stands out and only 8 qwid for 1.2 litres also ther is pk 4/8 wich is mena be betetr ratio than the canna pk,, fuk sake,, also, looking at bud blood, but thats onlyf or 1st week flower, stops stretch as they change to flower and helps em change faster so may be good for physco to stop that dredded stretch, also the mollasses, 

all sounds vry tempting, but for next run im thinking of changin to advanced nutes, kinda pricey but getting real good write ups, smaller bottle, higher rpice, so gotta be better no.?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if ur into apratacus ul like a tv series called rome, really good, lots of sex,blood,sex,gore,sex,fighting,sex.. u get the drift


i just put rome on to download. someone told me about it ages ago and i forgot lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

i know a guy that only uses big bud lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

dont think you need2 ph advances nutes?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> dont think you need2 ph advances nutes?


im in coco pro stuff, i dont ph shit, i check every now and again but my plants are gree and healthy so have no mind to check,

first grow ive done with no dying leaves r burning tips or anything, im well fuking happy


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

ice i would espeshally cheak ph with coco 5.8


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im in coco pro stuff, i dont ph shit, i check every now and again but my plants are gree and healthy so have no mind to check,
> 
> first grow ive done with no dying leaves r burning tips or anything, im well fuking happy


maybe it's the bit of Irish luck ur gettin from them Irish clones ic3 lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

get nute lock and all that bad shit no? whats your tap ph?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Them digital timers are cheap in b&q, never had one fail yet. Them segmental timers are fuckin shit, I've a pile of fucked up ones lying around here, there ok for fans and stuff but not lights imo


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

yep they plug and grows take up to 600 never had one fail £13 tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Think b&q do the ones I'm on about 3 for a tenner


----------



## cues (Feb 25, 2013)

I got 3 for a tenner at argos but that was a while back. 3KW ones. I always use a contacter with hps though. Mind you, I ran my 250 w with no contacter for a while with no problems.
OK, just looked them up and they are these.http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9822911.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=kw:{keyword}|cgn:pla||9822911|tsid:11677|cn:pla||9822911|mt:{MatchType}|crid:24315509465
They are £15 now, I think I got them on an offer.
The cool thing is that they have an internal battery. That means you can set them while they aren't 'in-situ' and are OK with power cuts.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im juts on a mad one searchingf orums and ebay lol
> 
> so far guano stands out and only 8 qwid for 1.2 litres also ther is pk 4/8 wich is mena be betetr ratio than the canna pk,, fuk sake,, also, looking at bud blood, but thats onlyf or 1st week flower, stops stretch as they change to flower and helps em change faster so may be good for physco to stop that dredded stretch, also the mollasses,
> 
> all sounds vry tempting, but for next run im thinking of changin to advanced nutes, kinda pricey but getting real good write ups, smaller bottle, higher rpice, so gotta be better no.?


Yeah sensigrow and sensi bloom are meant to be real good, thats what i had in mind an its pretty cheap 16 quid for each set of a and b they are advanced nutes too i think, i was thinkin sensi nutes but can't decide on canna or sensi.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright ladies what a gwaaaan?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright ladies what a gwaaaan?


alright knob jockey!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> alright knob jockey!!


Ay not bad you little butty skudge sniffer how's tricks?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

my tap water ph is 7.0. btw
anyways

just walking across the estate from iceland and the kids wer charging around on a bike, we get further down and see a police bike on the floor (pushbike#) then around the corner agsaisnt a wall one of the estate kids was up aginst the wall obviously under arrest, anwyays we walk on not wanting to get involved,we here a commotion and trun round and ssee this community officer laying fuk into the kids ribs, and the lady office kneeing him aas they have him pinned to the wall, obviously the lad was crying his eyes out and resisting, so then thats it as much as they is little fuckers for burgs ect NO COPPER should be laying into him like that so i start 6ft 6 19 stone, the little prik copper wouldnt have nonne of me the ginger muppet,
so i tell him im putting a formal complaint in then get his badge number of his coller,

we walk across the estate and then bak and ther like 30 coppers, theyve only wrapped the boy in the bak of the cop car and giving him more digs, so then thats me going fucking nuts, but ofc the coppers all stick together,anwyays since the panic buttonw as pressed a sergent has to be ther, i experess,, verbally that i wish to complain, u know wat my asnwer was? " FUk OFF LURCH OR UR NICKED,"

so thers 2 things really.
wat the fuck gives them the right to lay i nto a 15 yr old kid like that for simply resisting,

and why the fuk do they think they are morally ind itillectually more superior than the normal man,? now im 30 not a kid and basically was a independant witeness, even tho ther was a few "u cunts" " uwas u abused at birth u ginger cunt" "prik" "wanker" all of the ussual
wat gives them the intelectual high ground? if i hadent got a record i could very well have become old bill, im more than intelligfent enough

oh and lastly how the fuk do these spaztiks get to becoem ccommunity support officers? dregs of society?

rant over, fucking PIGS!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

V


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my tap water ph is 7.0. btw
> anyways
> 
> just walking across the estate from iceland and the kids wer charging around on a bike, we get further down and see a police bike on the floor (pushbike#) then around the corner agsaisnt a wall one of the estate kids was up aginst the wall obviously under arrest, anwyays we walk on not wanting to get involved,we here a commotion and trun round and ssee this community officer laying fuk into the kids ribs, and the lady office kneeing him aas they have him pinned to the wall, obviously the lad was crying his eyes out and resisting, so then thats it as much as they is little fuckers for burgs ect NO COPPER should be laying into him like that so i start 6ft 6 19 stone, the little prik copper wouldnt have nonne of me the ginger muppet,
> ...


Because all coppers got bullied at school and now theve got issues fu kin wankers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> VView attachment 2541937


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Nah ladies there almost pure sativa so I was kinda expecting it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Apart from the little fucker bottom left that's a afghan kush


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah ladies there almost pure sativa so I was kinda expecting it


my kali mist is made from 2x sativas, and i aint got that kinda stretch ,BUT i do only keep my light a 1 or 2 inches away


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Fookin ell don't it burn em? I might have to drop it lower cuz the little slags are going crazy!!!! I even had one tickle me ear when I was in there earlier dirty bitch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin ell don't it burn em? I might have to drop it lower cuz the little slags are going crazy!!!! I even had one tickle me ear when I was in there earlier dirty bitch


na i use a good aircooled hood , not one of those shitty tube things, atm its litterally a inch above em, love the hood m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I've got a big 16" fan that blows on the light dya reckon thatll be alright if I get it real close to me plants and get the fan on setting 3 bad boy setting lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've got a big 16" fan that blows on the light dya reckon thatll be alright if I get it real close to me plants and get the fan on setting 3 bad boy setting lol


i bought a 16" fan, fucker cant have it on more than lowest setting or it makes a coco storm in me room lol
u wont be able to get yors nower nr, mybulb is sealed in with a big glass panel m8, so i can drop it real low


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my tap water ph is 7.0. btw
> anyways
> 
> just walking across the estate from iceland and the kids wer charging around on a bike, we get further down and see a police bike on the floor (pushbike#) then around the corner agsaisnt a wall one of the estate kids was up aginst the wall obviously under arrest, anwyays we walk on not wanting to get involved,we here a commotion and trun round and ssee this community officer laying fuk into the kids ribs, and the lady office kneeing him aas they have him pinned to the wall, obviously the lad was crying his eyes out and resisting, so then thats it as much as they is little fuckers for burgs ect NO COPPER should be laying into him like that so i start 6ft 6 19 stone, the little prik copper wouldnt have nonne of me the ginger muppet,
> ...


LMFAO the community police/city wardens round here get fucked up so bad, iv had loads of tickets for droppin me fags on the ground i just tell them straigh up to fuck off, never once have they tried anything with me (because my brother is massive) but anyway, when i was 14 we used to do a shit ton of stuff an if those wardens touched us they knew what was gonna happen, an i dont think they are allowed to touch civilians anyway, but yeah up here at the shops round my area kids are allways stealin an shit an the wardens are just there writing in their notepads lmfao...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i bought a 16" fan, fucker cant have it on more than lowest setting or it makes a coco storm in me room lol
> u wont be able to get yors nower nr, mybulb is sealed in with a big glass panel m8, so i can drop it real low


Yeh they some powerful shit arnt they lol coco storming round the room ha ha. So u got a posh hood then have ya.does it blow air over the bulb or suck it lol?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they some powerful shit arnt they lol coco storming round the room ha ha. So u got a posh hood then have ya.does it blow air over the bulb or suck it lol?


yeah IC3 you suck or blow?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> LMFAO the community police/city wardens round here get fucked up so bad, iv had loads of tickets for droppin me fags on the ground i just tell them straigh up to fuck off, never once have they tried anything with me (because my brother is massive) but anyway, when i was 14 we used to do a shit ton of stuff an if those wardens touched us they knew what was gonna happen, an i dont think they are allowed to touch civilians anyway, but yeah up here at the shops round my area kids are allways stealin an shit an the wardens are just there writing in their notepads lmfao...


Well we all no what u scottish are like ha ha no wonder the community support officer dnt do anything bet he was shifting his pants ha ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they some powerful shit arnt they lol coco storming round the room ha ha. So u got a posh hood then have ya.does it blow air over the bulb or suck it lol?


 i can dasy chain if i had more of em got a 6" hole for the ducting and a 1/4 inch sheet of glass slides in the bottom, which ive gaffa taped up for better extraction, with just that light in the room, i dont feel the ehat from the bulb,PERIOD,

and ikodde yeh mate the cunts for sure, they aint allowed to touch u, let alone starting to dig u in the ribs, let alone a KID! as much as ther cunts, hes too young for in cell licks just yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

What yas reckon????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2541955View attachment 2541956View attachment 2541957View attachment 2541958View attachment 2541959View attachment 2541960View attachment 2541962View attachment 2541964
> 
> What yas reckon????


 i reckon u should learn how to rotate yer pics,lol

how far in are you?
they all pyscho?
what light?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

@ mastergrow very nice id say about week 5?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i reckon u should learn how to rotate yer pics,lol
> 
> how far in are you?
> they all pyscho?
> what light?


Exactly 6 weeks today, 3x600s and yep there all psycho, wish I could let u smell em


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm goina give them two weeks of ripen, probly give them that on Friday or might let them go to the following Friday for the ripen, decisions decisions??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

what's this physco strain your all goin on about?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> what's this physco strain your all goin on about?


Its a clone only, used to be a uk clone only but think its made its way round the world lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea round here if sombody seen the police diggin somone im pretty sure sombody would intervene an prolly end up with a mini riot, police are pretty carefull round here they aint even got tazers yet so they should be brickin it haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Its a clone only, used to be a uk clone only but think its made its way round the world lol


Oh right well if your getting rid of any when she's done give us a shout


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh right well if your getting rid of any when she's done give us a shout


If u don't know what the psychosis is I don't think u deserve it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

looking good them master ,, il have sum wen its ready, that ripen u know, im not sold on it, not 100% but why ont u go the full 10 for a chnge?

just been upto mine to water em, ther taking just under 3/4 of a litre a day, and omg ther getting big, i noticed on sum branches thers sum budsites that just dont look like ther gunna produce much so maybe thinking of cutting em off, i think thers 3 that are magor wide, ther all touching 2ft,

wat i have notuiced is a iahve 2 lights, and the ones ive kept under the aircooled hood, i mean close havent stretched, but the ones under the smaller light, while they have bushed out, they have stretched sumwhat,
so all thhis physcostretches noncense is BS just keep that light inches away, my uncooled light is maybe a ft away and u can see the diffrence,

aw i love this shit!!


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 25, 2013)

Wait till the last week it throws out trichomes like its about to die lmao .


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looking good them master ,, il have sum wen its ready, that ripen u know, im not sold on it, not 100% but why ont u go the full 10 for a chnge?
> 
> just been upto mine to water em, ther taking just under 3/4 of a litre a day, and omg ther getting big, i noticed on sum branches thers sum budsites that just dont look like ther gunna produce much so maybe thinking of cutting em off, i think thers 3 that are magor wide, ther all touching 2ft,
> 
> ...


Its like this m8, used ripen the last run with the psycho and she was lovely, lovely taste, so just doin the same this time just a week longer before the ripen. If I start the ripen the Friday after next, when I cut them they'll be about 3 days from 10 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Its like this m8, used ripen the last run with the psycho and she was lovely, lovely taste, so just doin the same this time just a week longer before the ripen. If I start the ripen the Friday after next, when I cut them they'll be about 3 days from 10 weeks


its like this? lol il give u"its like this" on the end of your nose u paddy cunt!! lol

ye i ran it but wasent 100% on if it actually did wat it said on the tin,. i guess it did for exo to finish in 8 weeks, duno, il keep it natural this grow i think, but again i have no yellow leaves noffink,
the pe im running from seed,the stalks are like tree trunks, ive got 3 so i lollipopped em all at diffrent hights, 1 is over a foot tall and thats the on i lollipopped the highest,,looks fucking nuts, even the fan leaf stalks are as fat as my cock,, whicj belive me is fucking huge

easy rolla,, doing the anonyops thing yeh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u don't know what the psychosis is I don't think u deserve it lol


U nasty man lol never heard of it mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its like this? lol il give u"its like this" on the end of your nose u paddy cunt!! lol
> 
> ye i ran it but wasent 100% on if it actually did wat it said on the tin,. i guess it did for exo to finish in 8 weeks, duno, il keep it natural this grow i think, but again i have no yellow leaves noffink,
> the pe im running from seed,the stalks are like tree trunks, ive got 3 so i lollipopped em all at diffrent hights, 1 is over a foot tall and thats the on i lollipopped the highest,,looks fucking nuts, even the fan leaf stalks are as fat as my cock,, whicj belive me is fucking huge
> ...


Lmao, just cos the cops wer goina knock ur fuck in earlier ur on here acting the big guy tryin to get a confidence boost lol, ITS LIKE THIS, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Had to bring out the caps there


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U nasty man lol never heard of it mate


I don't think ud treat her right lol, one word m8, read!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Surely not knowing of it makes me more eligible to try some lol puppy eyes and everything going off here


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

This guy i meet from time to time allways has some weed on him, he loves his exo cheese an psychosis he's allways gettin an oz here an there of it from this mystery grower who aparently lives 5 minutes from me haha, need to meet him. the clone onlys go for 1.5g for 25 round here.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Physco crack? Fookin never heard of it just done a quick google search lol sounds nice tho I read its crossed with nevilles wreck so is my gt haze


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> This guy i meet from time to time allways has some weed on him, he loves his exo cheese an psychosis he's allways gettin an oz here an there of it from this mystery grower who aparently lives 5 minutes from me haha, need to meet him. the clone onlys go for 1.5g for 25 round here.


Ive the exo too just not in there, I much prefer the psycho but next run I'm putting a few exo in and try and get the best outta it, just don't think I done it justice yet. Anything half decent goes for that round here


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

im doing 1 psyco in a nft 205 soon as i get some rockwool(4")lol.that should be a good one


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Physco crack? Fookin never heard of it just done a quick google search lol sounds nice tho I read its crossed with nevilles wreck so is my gt haze


Not psycho crack, psychosis uk clone only...google that, don't matter anyway cos u ain't got none lol!


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

is it 11 hours your plants need to flower or 13?ov 12/12 but


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> im doing 1 psyco in a nft 205 soon as i get some rockwool(4")lol.that should be a good one


Never tried the nft, can u grow big plants in them aye?? I always just thot they'd fall over with just bein in a 4" rockwool cube


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Not psycho crack, psychosis uk clone only...google that, don't matter anyway cos u ain't got none lol!


he he he lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is it 11 hours your plants need to flower or 13?ov 12/12 but


in nature it goes way less than 12/12 dunnit? so i presume even 8/16 would even work


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

1.5g for 25 quid fookin ell I can get a full 3.5 for that or if its cheese its 30 just picked a q up of peng blue cheese 60 butta


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Never tried the nft, can u grow big plants in them aye?? I always just thot they'd fall over with just bein in a 4" rockwool cube


still need 2 support them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahhhhh fuck your phycosis bet its shit anyway lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhh fuck your phycosis bet its shit anyway lol


iv only had a few doobs of it but i quite enjoyed it, exo cheese is my faviourite though, jus canny get a cut round here


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

bet itis lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

yeh i think them nft systems are good for havig screens above them,


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhh fuck your phycosis bet its shit anyway lol


Oohhhhhh dissin the clone onlys now, guess who's never gettin his hands on them now lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

no joke my first grow i done 2 in the small 205 tank an got 8 oz.had air stones in the rez helps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Bin havin a look at those air pots I like the look of em think I'm gonna start with 1ltr then stick em in a 10ltr


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

dwc takes my fancy, might get one goin with the coco next run, think ill have to go advanced nutes then for coco and dwc or jus get both canna and advanced nutes for each.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Oohhhhhh dissin the clone onlys now, guess who's never gettin his hands on them now lmao


Pmsl u big bully


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dwc takes my fancy, might get one goin with the coco next run, think ill have to go advanced nutes then for coco and dwc or jus get both canna and advanced nutes for each.


Canna for coco imo


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 25, 2013)

iv growen every way soil defo take longer but taste better,imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

with airpors just take yer cuts in jiffy to a small normal pot, then wen ther root bound slightly, moove em into airpots, the trick is to either make a well saround the stem and slowley fill or get a watering can with a rose on, wat ive found works for me is get sum 12 litre blag bag pots or them cotton ones, and put the airpot inside it so it catches the water and saves mess

and materbator, no need for me to akt hard mate u know why? I AM FUCKING AARD!! shoiuld u b mixing sum c4 or summet anyways?

for me just taste is not enough reason to grow a certain way spec if it takes ages longer, i mean we sell 90% of it anwyays so who cares? well obviously sum1 does but u get my point


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeh man I really like the way the roots grow in those airpots looks like ive been missing out


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> with airpors just take yer cuts in jiffy to a small normal pot, then wen ther root bound slightly, moove em into airpots, the trick is to either make a well saround the stem and slowley fill or get a watering can with a rose on, wat ive found works for me is get sum 12 litre blag bag pots or them cotton ones, and put the airpot inside it so it catches the water and saves mess
> 
> and materbator, no need for me to akt hard mate u know why? I AM FUCKING AARD!! shoiuld u b mixing sum c4 or summet anyways?
> 
> for me just taste is not enough reason to grow a certain way spec if it takes ages longer, i mean we sell 90% of it anwyays so who cares? well obviously sum1 does but u get my point


Just mixing it up now m8 once I hoke out that addy of urs lol (joke) I keep a fair bit for Percy so an extra week can't do no harm, know what ya mean tho, get her big and get her out

tastes a big thing for me tho, never used to be, think I've been spoiled, and its cos of yous cunts on here lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

vegging may take a little longer in soil but flowering doesn't, never heard of anyone claiming it does either IC3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

If uve spent the last 2 months growing her what's another week veh


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> vegging may take a little longer in soil but flowering doesn't, never heard of anyone claiming it does either IC3


Hydros quick during veg but I don't think it's any quicker in flower, mine ain't anyway


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 25, 2013)

evening all hope everyone had a decent weekend
should be cutting down in the next 10 days or so, some branches look more ready than others so will be a staggered harvest most likely.
can't wait to get cracking on with the next lot!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh and ic3 if I get when I get air pots I'll get a big tray or sumthin for all the pots to sit in with a bog hole in the middle and a bucket underneath


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If uve spent the last 2 months growing her what's another week veh


I can't say to much right now because I'm a soil guy that's having a go in coco this time, I only went with coco to try and speed up the veg time, I will be going back to soil after this run though so far it's safe to say I prefer soil, no real reason behind it other than I feel more comfortable with soil and deffo prefer the taste.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hydros quick during veg but I don't think it's any quicker in flower, mine ain't anyway


That's what I think mate, I did a side by side a year or two back with serious seeds chronic 1x600 for coco and 1x600 for soil and they all finished the same mate, they were all the same size the coco yielded a couple of grams more but the soil tasted better, if it wasn't for everyone claiming faster veg in coco I would never have bothered giving it another go, I do believe canna coco will speed up veg but other than that I deffo prefer soil for ease and quality.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I can't say to much right now because I'm a soil guy that's having a go in coco this time, I only went with coco to try and speed up the veg time, I will be going back to soil after this run though so far it's safe to say I prefer soil, no real reason behind it other than I feel more comfortable with soil and deffo prefer the taste.


That's one of the reasons I was thinking of going to soil because of the taste.what nutes do you use for soil? Have u looked up kyle kushmans veganic growing techniques?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and ic3 if I get when I get air pots I'll get a big tray or sumthin for all the pots to sit in with a bog hole in the middle and a bucket underneath


with air pots mate the roots will grow out of the bottom of the pots and if you have drip trays they will suck up the water in the bottom and act like a passive hydro system, shouldn't cause any probs as long as you don't massively over water.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip dragon


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's one of the reasons I was thinking of going to soil because of the taste.what nutes do you use for soil? Have u looked up kyle kushmans veganic growing techniques?


There's a guy on here I think matt rize is his name and he does the whole veganics thing or atleast used to, I haven't bothered myself mate and wouldn't, bio-bizz is what I use and will be sticking to it's cheap and idiot proof and gives quality results for very little effort mate, I use the grow, bloom and topmax and haven't seen it rivalled yet mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> That's what I think mate, I did a side by side a year or two back with serious seeds chronic 1x600 for coco and 1x600 for soil and they all finished the same mate, they were all the same size the coco yielded a couple of grams more but the soil tasted better, if it wasn't for everyone claiming faster veg in coco I would never have bothered giving it another go, I do believe canna coco will speed up veg but other than that I deffo prefer soil for ease and quality.


People say hydro don't taste as good as soil, how big of a difference can there really be tho? My psycho taste fuckin lovely, I personally don't think anyone would know, I'd even let u try for yourself dragon. But if soil is so much better tasting then if I grew these in soil and they tasted even better I could put this Jorge hervantes bloke outta a job, I don't think mine could taste much better, maybe a bit but not much


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Thanks for the tip dragon


No worries mate it's what I do with mine and did the last time I grew in coco aswell, I bottom fed by filling up the drip tray aswell last time I did it but that was just because it was the summer and hot and they needed more water than nutes and was easier than watering the coco and risking overwatering.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeh man matt rize is a ice hash expert and is on one of kyle kushmans sites medical marijuana.com it looks tri my as fook all this veganic stuff but the results look bostin


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> People say hydro don't taste as good as soil, how big of a difference can there really be tho? My psycho taste fuckin lovely, I personally don't think anyone would know, I'd even let u try for yourself dragon. But if soil is so much better tasting then if I grew these in soil and they tasted even better I could put this Jorge hervantes bloke outta a job, I don't think mine could taste much better, maybe a bit but not much


I do believe there is a noticeable difference mate, I find soil just has that special taste about it, I know the clone onlys taste banging anyway but grown in soil they just seem that little bit more special, we'll have to try some of each others gear one day when we run the same strains and compare the two mate. so far I've tried the clone only's frown in both coco and soil and have deffo prefered the soil grown even though they have been quality grown in both mediums.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

hydro tastes horrid, wen i say hydro i mean rockwool, i know coco is hydro too, i class it as a type of soil, but nm,, anyways yeh coco tstes better

dragon umm master said soil takes long a page or 2 bak  fucking soil,i think not, coco for me from now on


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man matt rize is a ice hash expert and is on one of kyle kushmans sites medical marijuana.com it looks tri my as fook all this veganic stuff but the results look bostin


I can't be arsed any more with complicating stuff mate otherwise I'd probably give it some thought but bio-bizz is just to easy and the end result far exceeds the energy put in, I used to like having little experiments on the go and trying different things but now I find the extra effort with pissing about with different things just doesn't pay off in the end and when ya growing to sell it's all about the bottom line mate, cheap and easy is the way for me now also I'm a lazy cunt lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I do believe there is a noticeable difference mate, I find soil just has that special taste about it, I know the clone onlys taste banging anyway but grown in soil they just seem that little bit more special, we'll have to try some of each others gear one day when we run the same strains and compare the two mate. so far I've tried the clone only's frown in both coco and soil and have deffo prefered the soil grown even though they have been quality grown in both mediums.


U could be right there dragon, maybe it's just that the clone onlys taste that good anyway, ill let u know when it's ready and then you'll have tried hydro coco and soil. My first grow was soil but it was a handlin, had me da water them once, I'm away from home a lot workin so I can't do soil anyway, hydros the only way I can go, fill her up once a week and let it do its thing.
also cos I'm a lazy cunt


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hydro tastes horrid, wen i say hydro i mean rockwool, i know coco is hydro too, i class it as a type of soil, but nm,, anyways yeh coco tstes better
> 
> dragon umm master said soil takes long a page or 2 bak  fucking soil,i think not, coco for me from now on


If you go back and read it again mate I'm pretty sure he said the same as me, vegging may take longer but not flowering time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I can't be arsed any more with complicating stuff mate otherwise I'd probably give it some thought but bio-bizz is just to easy and the end result far exceeds the energy put in, I used to like having little experiments on the go and trying different things but now I find the extra effort with pissing about with different things just doesn't pay off in the end and when ya growing to sell it's all about the bottom line mate, cheap and easy is the way for me now also I'm a lazy cunt lol


yeh im the same, but havent even got to experimneting, i get good yeilds the way i do it and i like how i roll, and its all cock on,, why fix what aint broke eh?

me go pages bak and actually READ!! are u mad>?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Its like this m8, used ripen the last run with the psycho and she was lovely, lovely taste, so just doin the same this time just a week longer before the ripen. If I start the ripen the Friday after next, when I cut them they'll be about 3 days from 10 weeks


do you give it plain water the last few days or ripen till the end?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hydro tastes horrid, wen i say hydro i mean rockwool, i know coco is hydro too, i class it as a type of soil, but nm,, anyways yeh coco tstes better
> 
> dragon umm master said soil takes long a page or 2 bak  fucking soil,i think not, coco for me from now on


another doubter lol, bout 5 weeks and ill change ur mind too u cunt


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im the same, but havent even got to experimneting, i get good yeilds the way i do it and i like how i roll, and its all cock on,, why fix what aint broke eh?
> 
> me go pages bak and actually READ!! are u mad>?


lol never mind mate, yeah no point in fixing what aint broke, the way I look at it is the easier you find it the better your grow will be, many ways to skin a cat and until some fucker who has tried to grow every way their is with the same conditions and cuts it's all down to preference and what works best for who ever it is that's growing.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> do you give it plain water the last few days or ripen till the end?


Pretty much till the end in the wilma m8, if I need to top up and it's only a few days before harvest I'd probly just give them water, but last time mine had it till the chop


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> lol never mind mate, yeah no point in fixing what aint broke, the way I look at it is the easier you find it the better your grow will be, many ways to skin a cat and until some fucker who has tried to grow every way their is with the same conditions and cuts it's all down to preference and what works best for who ever it is that's growing.


100% agree wat works for one man never works for next man, id say this grow for me is the easiest nw my rooms setup properly, BUT im running out of room, not plant room but room to get in, i will have fun in 4 weeks+ ther gunna be massiv oh and here cunt


drgrowshit said:


> iv growen every way soil defo take longer but taste better,imo


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> another doubter lol, bout 5 weeks and ill change ur mind too u cunt


If I'm the other doubter mate? it'll have to wait a few months before I can take you up on your offer as I've had to quit smoking for a little while, me n the misses are doing IVF or atleast will be in a few weeks, gotta give up the fags after 2mo aswell but hopefully I can get back on the mj in a couple of months fingers crossed.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 100% agree wat works for one man never works for next man, id say this grow for me is the easiest nw my rooms setup properly, BUT im running out of room, not plant room but room to get in, i will have fun in 4 weeks+ ther gunna be massiv oh and here cunt


Is he on about flowering though or just the grow on the whole? I've done a side by side and they all finished at the same time and I've never heard of anyone saying flowering takes longer in soil.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I can't be arsed any more with complicating stuff mate otherwise I'd probably give it some thought but bio-bizz is just to easy and the end result far exceeds the energy put in, I used to like having little experiments on the go and trying different things but now I find the extra effort with pissing about with different things just doesn't pay off in the end and when ya growing to sell it's all about the bottom line mate, cheap and easy is the way for me now also I'm a lazy cunt lol


Yeh when u got a job n shit its just go much to worry about I'm gonna stick with coco its just so easy


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> If I'm the other doubter mate? it'll have to wait a few months before I can take you up on your offer as I've had to quit smoking for a little while, me n the misses are doing IVF or atleast will be in a few weeks, gotta give up the fags after 2mo aswell but hopefully I can get back on the mj in a couple of months fingers crossed.


Thats right I mine u mentioning that before. Thank fuck I've never smoked fags, only in j's, never bothered me either, have a few m8s goin off them at the min, running round with them ecigs, they cut done loads but still ain't of them


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U could be right there dragon, maybe it's just that the clone onlys taste that good anyway, ill let u know when it's ready and then you'll have tried hydro coco and soil. My first grow was soil but it was a handlin, had me da water them once, I'm away from home a lot workin so I can't do soil anyway, hydros the only way I can go, fill her up once a week and let it do its thing.
> also cos I'm a lazy cunt


Fucking hell this threads moving fast now mate I just had to go back to reply to this, I'll have to wait a while before taking you up on ya offer mate due to me n the misses starting IVF treatment, one thing we can be sure of though is that were a bunch of lazy cunts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Was it u dragon that was looking at the thc oil for the ecigs lol?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thats right I mine u mentioning that before. Thank fuck I've never smoked fags, only in j's, never bothered me either, have a few m8s goin off them at the min, running round with them ecigs, they cut done loads but still ain't of them


I tried the e-cigs aswell and didn't find they helped at all, if anything I thought it was worse I would be puffing on the e-cig for an hour and then only put it down to have a proper fag lol I can't wait to give up the fags I really don't like smoking them, I love a joint but can't handle the baccy anymore, I'm thinking pure joints when I can get back on it.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was it u dragon that was looking at the thc oil for the ecigs lol?


Me and someone else on here was looking at them, sambo first spotted them I think mate but I gave up on the e-cig before I got chance to order some and truth be told my misses was giving me headache about wanting to try it as we paid £100 for the fake fags to quit and then I wanted to use mine to get high and get some proper use out of it lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was it u dragon that was looking at the thc oil for the ecigs lol?


lmao sombody sent subcool one of those fake fags with some oil in it, 80 draws was whats in it an he just binned it, lol when ya swimmin in weed you waste alot i noticed that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Pure joints would be the way but fuck that'd be an expensive habit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I tried the e-cigs aswell and didn't find they helped at all, if anything I thought it was worse I would be puffing on the e-cig for an hour and then only put it down to have a proper fag lol I can't wait to give up the fags I really don't like smoking them, I love a joint but can't handle the baccy anymore, I'm thinking pure joints when I can get back on it.


I smoke baccy but not fags I hate fags but I have to buy flags to smoke in a joint cuz if I smoke it pure it doesn't taste right


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

id trade it for two's


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Pure joints would be the way but fuck that'd be an expensive habit lol


I've had a few pure joints and ya right mate it seems to dissappear sharpish smoking it that way but it's either that or a bong or vaporiser and I can't help but feel I'd be to thick to manage a vaporiser lol and I get mingled off bongs and don't really like them all that much I've always been a joint man


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

i love a joint mysel too, but this fag malarky has to stop, its the money thats the problem spendin yer lkast fiver on a packet just isnt right, the 4 year i smoked dont think iv ever had money jus sittin around waitin to be spent haha my brother is fuckin loaded an he doesnt smoke lol. anyway thats like 25 quid a week to spend on me grow or a chunk of hash or wee rip-off bag of weed xD


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I smoke baccy but not fags I hate fags but I have to buy flags to smoke in a joint cuz if I smoke it pure it doesn't taste right


 The only problem I found with smoking joints pure is that they keep going out and are a ballache to smoke unless you roll them just right, just like a good fanny it has be not to tight and not to loose lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I smoke baccy but not fags I hate fags but I have to buy flags to smoke in a joint cuz if I smoke it pure it doesn't taste right


me too but not in joints i smoke bakki in joints too



iiKode said:


> View attachment 2542086
> id trade it for two's


anyone selling one of those electric cigs? i need one but aint paying 30 qwid for the pleasure,
i smoke bacci cant stant cigs,, even joints gotta have bakki in yukky cigs are orrid


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I've had a few pure joints and ya right mate it seems to dissappear sharpish smoking it that way but it's either that or a bong or vaporiser and I can't help but feel I'd be to thick to manage a vaporiser lol and I get mingled off bongs and don't really like them all that much I've always been a joint man


aye joints all the way for me too. a m8 gimme a pipe to try a few weeks back, it was like a long tube that screwed in bits, the lighter and all was built in so u flickd the lighter and sucked threw the top, pretty cool but when he asked what i thot i told him it remindd me how much i hate pipes and bongs, just dont enjoy them. never tried a vape tho, but i like the whole skinnin up thing so fuck that


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

ive started using rolling baccy in joints too cos of the cost, i still buy fags tho for a nice wee joint now and again, cut down on them anyway so thats all i wanted


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me too but not in joints i smoke bakki in joints too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think my one was free, me brothers girlfreind gave it to me, think she got it from the nhs, go to yer doctor an tell em you want to stop surley they will sort u out.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ive started using rolling baccy in joints too cos of the cost, i still buy fags tho for a nice wee joint now and again, cut down on them anyway so thats all i wanted


omg, i only buy fags when am rollin up a 3 skinner. usually be smokin the rollies when im not gettin stoned.

the cheapo sterling superkings does the job for a nice spliff, i usually collect the bits of fags that i dont use in the superkings an then use them when i run out of the full fags.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

me mate bought a little crack pipe from the market we smoked some weed in it wasn;t half bad just like smokin a joint, pack in the weed light it up and take a few draws, then empty it an start over...


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i love a joint mysel too, but this fag malarky has to stop, its the money thats the problem spendin yer lkast fiver on a packet just isnt right, the 4 year i smoked dont think iv ever had money jus sittin around waitin to be spent haha my brother is fuckin loaded an he doesnt smoke lol. anyway thats like 25 quid a week to spend on me grow or a chunk of hash or wee rip-off bag of weed xD


I'm a rolling baccy man myself but my misses smoke cigs and it ain't cheap, I gave up the pre rolled fags just before they went up to £2 a pack and have been smoking for about 15years now, tis the worst fucking habit I've ever had, I turn into a horrible cunt when I quit and become quiet volatile, have no choice now though mate if we want to have kids we have to do it not to mention if I don't quite my misses will castrate me lol
If you've only been smoking a couple of years deffo better off giving up sooner rather than later mate, after a few more years it won't be the money that worries you it'll be the fact ya lungs don't work like they used to


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> omg, i only buy fags when am rollin up a 3 skinner. usually be smokin the rollies when im not gettin stoned.
> 
> the cheapo sterling superkings does the job for a nice spliff, i usually collect the bits of fags that i dont use in the superkings an then use them when i run out of the full fags.


I only smoke joints m8, if I'm not at work in smokin flat out lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aye joints all the way for me too. a m8 gimme a pipe to try a few weeks back, it was like a long tube that screwed in bits, the lighter and all was built in so u flickd the lighter and sucked threw the top, pretty cool but when he asked what i thot i told him it remindd me how much i hate pipes and bongs, just dont enjoy them. never tried a vape tho, but i like the whole skinnin up thing so fuck that


I'm exactly the same mate I've tried a couple of little pipe things a shotgun pipe and a budbomb and gave them both away, I like to sit back and relax with a joint anything else just isn't the same, I'll probably change my mind when I haven't got a choice but at the mo that's the way I feel and I'm sticking with it lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm a rolling baccy man myself but my misses smoke cigs and it ain't cheap, I gave up the pre rolled fags just before they went up to £2 a pack and have been smoking for about 15years now, tis the worst fucking habit I've ever had, I turn into a horrible cunt when I quit and become quiet volatile, have no choice now though mate if we want to have kids we have to do it not to mention if I don't quite my misses will castrate me lol
> If you've only been smoking a couple of years deffo better off giving up sooner rather than later mate, after a few more years it won't be the money that worries you it'll be the fact ya lungs don't work like they used to


when i was in the jail i never smoked for 3 months an i noticed it coughing up tar an all sorts, fuckin regret startin back up now ill stick to this ecig thing see how far that gets me...


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm off gents been a pleasure, take it easy


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm exactly the same mate I've tried a couple of little pipe things a shotgun pipe and a budbomb and gave them both away, I like to sit back and relax with a joint anything else just isn't the same, I'll probably change my mind when I haven't got a choice but at the mo that's the way I feel and I'm sticking with it lol


im thinkin about gettin a wee bong, get mysel that blasted ill forget about the fagjoint.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I'm just about to go for a joint meself with a nice cup of yorkshire tea ahhhh take it easy dragon


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

havnt had a fag since 8pm, sittin here rapin this ecig lmao its goin to be finished by the mornin, an a mornin fag an a cup of tea will be missed...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Nah fuck bongs there alright for getting smashed with a redseal mix but not weed its all about the joint for me 1st thing in morning last thing at night.... marie you are fi mi nag care who disagree


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

the doc only gives u niquitine patches and them inhilators, not them lekki rechargable by usb thingies,. u can get menthol cartridges for em too, ther not half bad, shame u cant bung sum weed down em lmao

but seriuously if anyone who has quit or has given up has one for sale lemmi know how much il buy it,.u started that rhiz iikode?

and yeh dragon i smoke but the missus smoked cigs me on baki her on cigs 20 a day wernt fucking cheap, shes qwit now hasent had a ciggy since novemeber but shes piled weight on, she aint happy about that lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the doc only gives u niquitine patches and them inhilators, not them lekki rechargable by usb thingies,. u can get menthol cartridges for em too, ther not half bad, shame u cant bung sum weed down em lmao
> 
> but seriuously if anyone who has quit or has given up has one for sale lemmi know how much il buy it,.u started that rhiz iikode?
> 
> and yeh dragon i smoke but the missus smoked cigs me on baki her on cigs 20 a day wernt fucking cheap, shes qwit now hasent had a ciggy since novemeber but shes piled weight on, she aint happy about that lol


aye the seedling loves it, the eagle claw has kinda stopped, the bigun just took it with some biogrow in 6l of water when i had to give it a feed, only fed the wee one at half strength but its perkin up now.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the doc only gives u niquitine patches and them inhilators, not them lekki rechargable by usb thingies,. u can get menthol cartridges for em too, ther not half bad, shame u cant bung sum weed down em lmao
> 
> but seriuously if anyone who has quit or has given up has one for sale lemmi know how much il buy it,.u started that rhiz iikode?
> 
> and yeh dragon i smoke but the missus smoked cigs me on baki her on cigs 20 a day wernt fucking cheap, shes qwit now hasent had a ciggy since novemeber but shes piled weight on, she aint happy about that lol


when i stopped while i was locked up, i was munchin buiscits an tea every hour lmao somthin to do with the hand movment or summit.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the doc only gives u niquitine patches and them inhilators, not them lekki rechargable by usb thingies,. u can get menthol cartridges for em too, ther not half bad, shame u cant bung sum weed down em lmao
> 
> but seriuously if anyone who has quit or has given up has one for sale lemmi know how much il buy it,.u started that rhiz iikode?
> 
> and yeh dragon i smoke but the missus smoked cigs me on baki her on cigs 20 a day wernt fucking cheap, shes qwit now hasent had a ciggy since novemeber but shes piled weight on, she aint happy about that lol


If u get one of them ciggies m8 u can get the thc cartridges on sr


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys know if a pure sativa will sell at much more than cheese at an oz? i was thinkin about runnin 2 sativa an 2 indica next run.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> You guys know if a pure sativa will sell at much more than cheese at an oz? i was thinkin about runnin 2 sativa an 2 indica next run.


God knows. They take longer to flower sothey should go foe more right?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue dream and chemdawg next for me  can't wait to get done with these scraggley bitches


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Blue dream and chemdawg next for me  can't wait to get done with these scraggley bitches


same next run will be barneys critical kush, and big buddah blue cheese i think, i was lookin for a sativa but still cant make my mind up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

After looking up the infamous uk clone only strain phycosis I feel slightly daft and extremely jealous. #TAILBETWEENLEGS


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u get one of them ciggies m8 u can get the thc cartridges on sr


 nice¬¬ lol



iiKode said:


> You guys know if a pure sativa will sell at much more than cheese at an oz? i was thinkin about runnin 2 sativa an 2 indica next run.


my kali is made from 2x sativa plants so that means mine is pure sativa no? talked to the lad tonite who gave me the 2, he said its 12 weeks form root to pull,, so about 9 weeks, im sik of him going on about how much his freebie to me will earn LOL i fuking hate guys who give u shit then throw it in your face everyday cunts, i was syaing to him yeh,, it could yeild 87 ounce ut if its shite then its worthless,lol,, ive neevr smoked it but these plants is getting big, i was looking at lower budsites and they dont look nowt special so i may strip the bottom few branches off,, semi lollipop lol me and my lollipop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

I know there's too much choice out there. Anyway I'm off now c bit troopers


----------



## iiKode (Feb 25, 2013)

do you guys chat on skype or msn or summit?
IC3 you got any pics to bang up of you're grow?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

up early cheeking temps of the 400


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> do you guys chat on skype or msn or summit?
> IC3 you got any pics to bang up of you're grow?


Morning UK'ers, second day in a row the sun is oot!!! magic. Garden,coffee, spliff=heaven lol
@ iikode theres a few of us that talk on skype/msn mate


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

Job interview today... fuckin last minute phone call arrgghh


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

valleragorr said:


> &#1054;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1080; jpg &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; give me all cock in my face


i thought you would enjoy that.


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck iikode mate. Whats the job?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> People say hydro don't taste as good as soil, how big of a difference can there really be tho? My psycho taste fuckin lovely, I personally don't think anyone would know, I'd even let u try for yourself dragon. But if soil is so much better tasting then if I grew these in soil and they tasted even better I could put this Jorge hervantes bloke outta a job, I don't think mine could taste much better, maybe a bit but not much


ive tasted yours and beleive me mg compared to organic nutes n soil there is a world of difference, not knocking ya puff but theres alot more taste to the exo n pyscho when grown in soil, best non soil pyscho ive tasted would have to be pukkas last batch but even then theres still more flavour in the soil, when done right in soil it taste just like it should a cheesfest with a fruity twang, and the flavour is real deep, stays in ya mouth n has a twang lol hard to describe really.

use that ripen for 2wks tho your deffo taste the difference compared to without it.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good luck iikode mate. Whats the job?


just a commision based one, selling fire saftey equipment i think, good money though, i was told people are making 200 bucks a day on that kind of job.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive tasted yours and beleive me mg compared to organic nutes n soil there is a world of difference, not knocking ya puff but theres alot more taste to the exo n pyscho when grown in soil, best non soil pyscho ive tasted would have to be pukkas last batch but even then theres still more flavour in the soil, when done right in soil it taste just like it should a cheesfest with a fruity twang.


As I said I never done the exo justice m8, next run I'm gone try with it. I've never tasted much ssoil growin weed so maybe I'm a bit biast lol, it's just hard to believe that there can be that much of a difference, well it keeps me happy and it's makin more money than any of u guys so fuck it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2013)

work,jobs = offensive language in this thread youve been warned next time im gonna report yous to the mods lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> work,jobs = offensive language in this thread youve been warned next time im gonna report yous to the mods lmao


fuck off you job bet you like to work don't you, dirty little working man...


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

Last time mine never really got the full two weeks of ripen either, think just over a week they got.


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuck I'd be useless at that lol. I'm not blessed with the gift of the gab, they'd tell me to beat it. I'd be like, ok sir lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said I never done the exo justice m8, next run I'm gone try with it. I've never tasted much ssoil growin weed so maybe I'm a bit biast lol, it's just hard to believe that there can be that much of a difference, well it keeps me happy and it's makin more money than any of u guys so fuck it lmao


there deffo is mg a big difference in flavour but there also a difference in yield lol dragon will prob come on soon with his '' i love soil posts lol'' but what you gain in flavour your losing in yield cause done right hydro n coco will out yield soil all day.

i read that post bout selling that mexican weed for 180s aswel, your have to get some pic up off it when it comes but all ive read about it has been good, there was some1 moaning bout no receiving some coke from him in the thread tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah them commision based jobs can be a good earner if your good at selling, a friend sells kitchens like that not on the phone he follows on the leads but is all commision n he earns nicely out of it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I seem that too m8 bout the coke, just hope I've no problems, ill get a load of pics up when it comes for sure. My m8 just got what should have been 3.5 of black mirror bar from uk, turns out the guy sent him 2.5 of wht he's says looks like soap that's been smoked of and a grm of weed, goina message him and ask him what the fucks up with that. Also got a bit of Moroccan from Germany. So the Germany shit came the same days as the uk stuff and the Portugal stuff a day earlier


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I seem that too m8 bout the coke, just hope I've no problems, ill get a load of pics up when it comes for sure. My m8 just got what should have been 3.5 of black mirror bar from uk, turns out the guy sent him 2.5 of wht he's says looks like soap that's been smoked of and a grm of weed, goina message him and ask him what the fucks up with that. Also got a bit of Moroccan from Germany. So the Germany shit came the same days as the uk stuff and the Portugal stuff a day earlier


cheeky fucker although i didnt think that mirror bar would be anything but soap, dont even message him just give him a 1/5 and a shit review then wait and he will be messaging you asking how he can sort it out etc to get the 5/5 is that portugal stuff from the vendor that sells tobacco aswel globaldealer is it? spose to be good for the price.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheeky fucker although i didnt think that mirror bar would be anything but soap, dont even message him just give him a 1/5 and a shit review then wait and he will be messaging you asking how he can sort it out etc to get the 5/5 is that portugal stuff from the vendor that sells tobacco aswel globaldealer is it? spose to be good for the price.


Yeah I knew it'd just be good soap, well looked good anyway compared to the shit we get, ours more like that sputnick shit on there.
just goina go on now and leave him a shit feedback and see, what does he expect. Not sure who the other was from ill let u know in a mo


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuckin laptops doin that blue screen thing again ffs

yeah m8 it was globalshipping, the uk was greenfeilds. If u haven't done so m8 message happytimezz with ur stats, he got free samples for guys like u, He messaged me back and forth but don't think he's as keen to get rid of these samples as he's letting on lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there deffo is mg a big difference in flavour but there also a difference in yield lol dragon will prob come on soon with his '' i love soil posts lol'' but what you gain in flavour your losing in yield cause done right hydro n coco will out yield soil all day.
> 
> i read that post bout selling that mexican weed for 180s aswel, your have to get some pic up off it when it comes but all ive read about it has been good, there was some1 moaning bout no receiving some coke from him in the thread tho.


Your right there mate I do loves me fecking soil lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Il get sum pics up tonite wen lights cum on


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Il get sum pics up tonite wen lights cum on


Should try get them just before there on, and ffs member to rotate ya pics lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Should try get them just before there on, and ffs member to rotate ya pics lol


Lol yeh I take em out the room.to take pics . I'll try to rotate them honest


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2013)

I honestly reckon Its possible to match soil for taste in coco just will take a load of extra work to make the coco as soil like as poss....
Im currently on a quest for the perfect coco weed when I sort it I'll let ya all know......lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I honestly reckon Its possible to match soil for taste in coco just will take a load of extra work to make the coco as soil like as poss....
> Im currently on a quest for the perfect coco weed when I sort it I'll let ya all know......lol


 Quest lol
Er puk did u order one of those plant ring things?
And couldnt u do a mix of say 65% coco 35% soil?


----------



## hairbear (Feb 26, 2013)

hi ya all am thinking of williams wonder has any of u guys or girlls tryed to grow it,might go 4 the green crack being from n ireland we love the crack.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

rollaj you getting my msgs?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

hairbear said:


> hi ya all am thinking of williams wonder has any of u guys or girlls tryed to grow it,might go 4 the green crack being from n ireland we love the crack.


Aww naw, not another one lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I honestly reckon Its possible to match soil for taste in coco just will take a load of extra work to make the coco as soil like as poss....
> Im currently on a quest for the perfect coco weed when I sort it I'll let ya all know......lol


Well pukka, according to sambo your currently winning on taste....u cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2013)

didnt see the footy results from yday till just now, fucking spurs into 3rd 2pnts on chelsea too lmao avb would love it no doubt to finish above them.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> didnt see the footy results from yday till just now, fucking spurs into 3rd 2pnts on chelsea too lmao avb would love it no doubt to finish above them.


There doin well m8. I was just out and someone told me that its all over Facebook or some other shit that bales for united next season, never looked into it yet to see if there's any truth


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm gonna see what happens this run by using the ripen and the guanokalong together for the last 2wks, starts 2mo so in 3 wks sambo will be able to tell ya if using them together helps, @ MG after this run is done I'm going back to soil so as soon as that ones done I'll send ya over a sample to try for yourself, not sure what strain it will be though mate as I'm gonna reveg one of me exo's and run from seed next prob AK47 and C99 if the fucking things ever come back into stock at the tude, been waiting for months for them but every time they go on I miss them this time though got the money waiting, just hoping they hurry up ideally I'd like to order them now and start them ready for when this run ends.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm gonna see what happens this run by using the ripen and the guanokalong together for the last 2wks, starts 2mo so in 3 wks sambo will be able to tell ya if using them together helps, @ MG after this run is done I'm going back to soil so as soon as that ones done I'll send ya over a sample to try for yourself, not sure what strain it will be though mate as I'm gonna reveg one of me exo's and run from seed next prob AK47 and C99 if the fucking things ever come back into stock at the tude, been waiting for months for them but every time they go on I miss them this time though got the money waiting, just hoping they hurry up ideally I'd like to order them now and start them ready for when this run ends.


No sweat m8, wen ur tokin again let me know also. 

I was goina buy a few seeds and veg them for clones for the next run along with the exo and psychosis but times runnin out for that so think ill just throw a couple of seeds in instead and see how it goes, cany be hangin about waitin on a couple vegging for the clones, time is money


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No sweat m8, wen ur tokin again let me know also.
> 
> I was goina buy a few seeds and veg them for clones for the next run along with the exo and psychosis but times runnin out for that so think ill just throw a couple of seeds in instead and see how it goes, cany be hangin about waitin on a couple vegging for the clones, time is money


Cheers mate I will do don't worry lol,
I feel you mate on the time is money I couldn't take any clones this round as I'm up against it a bit, my tenancy runs out the wk after this run should be done but the landlords have always sorted it out weeks before so judging by how things have gone in the past I'm gonna have a seriously twitchy arse time ahead of me and didn't fancy having any more plants than I already have just incase things do go pear shaped, I know going from seed I'll still have more plants but it's meant I haven't had to have them hanging around the whole time stinking up the place and with the seeds I'm gonna chuck them in me large wardrobe under the t5 and they'll anoly be little when the landlords come around where if I had clones they be big by now and I know I wouldn't get rid of them and would just be thinking fuck it and this grow really is coming down to the wire and I really don't fancy me chances as it is.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

I've a m8 that's holding of on startin his grow at the min cos of the housing exec, there supposed to be calling to check some shit and its been about 4-5 weeks now. He's now said fuck them, told me to try sort him out clones and if they call now they can fuck off till we get rid of it lol, his arse will be twitching if he's 4-5 weeks in flower and they call, little harder moved then


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a m8 that's holding of on startin his grow at the min cos of the housing exec, there supposed to be calling to check some shit and its been about 4-5 weeks now. He's now said fuck them, told me to try sort him out clones and if they call now they can fuck off till we get rid of it lol, his arse will be twitching if he's 4-5 weeks in flower and they call, little harder moved then


fucking hell will be one way to introduce him to the world of paranoia lol I'm in the same position now every time the door knocks I'm praying it ain't the landlords, the 8" fan I'm running can be heard at the front door and if I were to turn it off the whole house would stink in no time I got 10 little exos on the go under 1200watts in a 2.4 tent that takes up the whole half of the bedroom it's in proper parra inducing at the mo as I'm expecting them any day now and got 3wks left before I can bag it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

y dont u try diffrent seedbanks dragon?

and still no1 answered,, ur going on about soil/coco, cold u not do a mix of coco and soil in the pot? like u would with coco and perlite or watever? anyone tried it?

im sooo glad my grow rooms a room and its bhidden, couldnt live with the noia of using a tent in a room,. sleepless nights a plenty, no thanx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> didnt see the footy results from yday till just now, fucking spurs into 3rd 2pnts on chelsea too lmao avb would love it no doubt to finish above them.


fucking chelsea cost me £240 yesterday the fucking cockney [email protected] 

it's always the early result on sat or the late one on sun that fucks me coupon. raging.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y dont u try diffrent seedbanks dragon?
> 
> and still no1 answered,, ur going on about soil/coco, cold u not do a mix of coco and soil in the pot? like u would with coco and perlite or watever? anyone tried it?
> 
> im sooo glad my grow rooms a room and its bhidden, couldnt live with the noia of using a tent in a room,. sleepless nights a plenty, no thanx


they're the only seed bank I've used mate and feel comfortable with, if what I'm looking for 2mo isn't in stock I might start having a look about but the prob is I need a reliable seed bank as the 2 seed packs are gonna run me just over a £100 and don't fancy gambling that much.
you can use soil and coco mixed no probs mate alot of people use coco in their soil instead of perlite, I have half a bag of coco left that I'm gonna mix into me next soil grow so as not to waste it.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Also should have added I don't know of any other reliable seed banks that do serious seeds AK47 fems and mosca's C99, if any of you lads do let me know but only proven banks please.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_637.html

only c99 i can find but not seriouse seeds 

try seedinfder
http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

this shit any good then?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 26, 2013)

5th of march will be 8 weeks and looks to be chop date!
running out of fan leaves quickly now and shes ripening up pretty fast
cant fucking wait to try !! yeild guess anyone? thinking probs around 1 and a half ozcars myslef , 2 would be nice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

havent we been thru this growshit? lol

here dragon


http://seriousseeds.com/finished_eng/index_eng.html


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_637.html
> 
> only c99 i can find but not seriouse seeds
> 
> ...


Cheers for putting that up mate but I'm after moacas version of it, I've been watching a few female seeds C99 grows and they all seem to be slow veggers for the first few weeks and I can't be waiting weeks for them to catch up as I only want a short veg, the plan is to put them all in together clone the lot and flip them asap and only keep the best, anything dragging arse will get thrown out as I plan on running a clone perpetual after the next run and if those 2 strains don't cut it I'll just stick with the exo, I'm downsizing to 1.2 tent and am gonna try and get both me power plant hoods in there which would be cracking for running clones as I won't have to worry about stretch with that much light.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> havent we been thru this growshit? lol
> 
> here dragon
> 
> ...


ye but any one know if its any good lol abc123 ice


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

away to cheak somthing brb lol dont miss me lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

got it lol happy rollaj


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> havent we been thru this growshit? lol
> 
> here dragon
> 
> ...


cheers mate I'll have a look through their distributors and see what I can find, just had a look at pick n mix and they're both out of stock on there to, oh well atleast I got something to hunt through but would ideally like to stick to somewhere people have used and can confirm.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate I'll have a look through their distributors and see what I can find, just had a look at pick n mix and they're both out of stock on there to, oh well atleast I got something to hunt through but would ideally like to stick to somewhere people have used and can confirm.


hoping you would you know your shit at times lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hoping you would you know your shit at times lol


Lost me there me mate???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

just search the strain, wen u find a bank with it just google the bank name folled by reviews, so it woud be---attitude seedbank reviews-- for instance, then ul get ur answer on trusted or not, i was thiking of that green crack at cannazon, they got sum rite strains,
go get sum green crack, then il havea cut of u for next grow after we seen if its any good or not lmao.

anyone smoked this kali mist b4 wat i got runnin?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 26, 2013)

i thought that you were on about the stuff i put up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i thought that you were on about the stuff i put up lol


yeh thats wat id call it too,,, stuff,, harldey weed now issit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Easy boys that's another hard days graft over for me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

thats what I picked up last night its some very nice cheese lingers in the mouth for ages


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 26, 2013)

Easy shawny, how much did that set u back man?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Easy shawny, how much did that set u back man?


60 on the q mate my mates got some pines at 85 on the half not seen it yet though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Easy shawny, how much did that set u back man?


60 on the q mate my mates got some pines at 85 on the half not seen it yet though


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 26, 2013)

85's alright. You got a stutter tonight? Lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Ha ha ha fuck knows mate its this stupid phone. Yeh 85 is good almost like the good ol days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha fuck knows mate its this stupid phone. Yeh 85 is good almost like the good ol days


i get it at 150 if i have a go at him, otehrwise its 160, still not bad, even tho i know hel expect it of me at 140 wen mies in NOT HAPPNIN lmao.

the pries for bud is going nuts, i just aint got the ehart to as for 2+ a oz i feel shadey as fuck,, i blame the pakis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine fly at 190, its been 180 long enough. And everyone wants it when its done. Just decide a price and Fuck mates rates off. Or give it free ounce for ounce style. It ain't 1994 no more lads


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2543192 thats what I picked up last night its some very nice cheese lingers in the mouth for ages


Nice but there are quite a bit of sugar leaves on it lmao, i tell my guy to trim that shit before he sells it to me, hes a tight arse but does it anyway just because he knows ill walk off if he dont lmao... i like those buds no leaves exlamation mark. lmao the topo row of numbers somtimes dont work on me keyboard.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i get it at 150 if i have a go at him, otehrwise its 160, still not bad, even tho i know hel expect it of me at 140 wen mies in NOT HAPPNIN lmao.
> 
> the pries for bud is going nuts, i just aint got the ehart to as for 2+ a oz i feel shadey as fuck,, i blame the pakis


It either the lakes or the little kids god knows why is so expensive nowadays. 160 is a good price what the gear like tho any good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Nice but there are quite a bit of sugar leaves on it lmao, i tell my guy to trim that shit before he sells it to me, hes a tight arse but does it anyway just because he knows ill walk off if he dont lmao... i like those buds no leaves exlamation mark. lmao the topo row of numbers somtimes dont work on me keyboard.


I know mate there all tight cunts round here. Some of em even leave the stalks the MAIN stalks cheeky bastards


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

wish i grew up back in the day, my ma keeps tellin me stories of her allways smokin weed or squidgy blacknow she is on the soapbar poor woman, thats my excuse for growing, keep her around as long as possible without killin her with all that plastic in the soapbar, i once literally pulled almost a full shoppin bag outa oz of soapbar its fuckin dodgy shyte alright.
hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

yeh mines upto 160 this grow, next will be 170 il stik at 180 wen i get it up ther, i suppose yer rite coz if im doing it at 150 and i could get 180 or morwe thats at least 300 qwid per 10 oz im loosing,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know mate there all tight cunts round here. Some of em even leave the stalks the MAIN stalks cheeky bastards


i know what you mean, some wee youths round here sellin leaves lmfao a 5g of crispy leaves aye right ya dodger, might sell em all me fan leaves for 5p a pop get rich or die tryin right? nah but for real i wouldnea sell to those kids if they got caught they'd grass u up straight away, no pride in anyone now adays.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mine fly at 190, its been 180 long enough. And everyone wants it when its done. Just decide a price and Fuck mates rates off. Or give it free ounce for ounce style. It ain't 1994 no more lads


Yeh its sound when your on the other side of it just after harvest but when its gone I fuckin hate paying top prices for green


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mines upto 160 this grow, next will be 170 il stik at 180 wen i get it up ther, i suppose yer rite coz if im doing it at 150 and i could get 180 or morwe thats at least 300 qwid per 10 oz im loosing,


im goin straight for the 2 ton an oz, then slowley move it up to 350 where the standard is up here.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mines upto 160 this grow, next will be 170 il stik at 180 wen i get it up ther, i suppose yer rite coz if im doing it at 150 and i could get 180 or morwe thats at least 300 qwid per 10 oz im loosing,


make a trip up here if you got cheese i can get you 300 an oz at least.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> make a trip up here if you got cheese i can get you 300 an oz at least.


il do it for 2 and they can come to me,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il do it for 2 and they can come to me,


lol sure im sendin him up now, he'l be there tomorrow morning 6am sharpish haha
come up here in your fiesta you'd be leavin in a beemer!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2013)

and finale, sour jack.....View attachment 2543139View attachment 2543144View attachment 2543149View attachment 2543155View attachment 2543168


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol sure im sendin him up now, he'l be there tomorrow morning 6am sharpish haha
> come up here in your fiesta you'd be leavin in a beemer!!


a fiesta is a beema up ther aint it? lmso


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a fiesta is a beema up ther aint it? lmso


fuck nos im just splatering shyte...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck nos im just splatering shyte...


same ole same ole then


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same ole same ole then


aye aye, ma plants are lookin alot better the rhiz must be sortin the wee one out its finally grown out of the eagle claw shyte, and the bigun is doin alot better no more rust spots on new leaves, its perkin up now
al go an get some pics


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

another supercrop, its fuckin growin about a half inch a day now its had preflowers for over a month now.dropped a fan on it snapped the sten so i just ripped it off for a decen topping.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2543329another supercrop, its fuckin growin about a half inch a day now its had preflowers for over a month now.View attachment 2543328dropped a fan on it snapped the sten so i just ripped it off for a decen topping.


She's looking alright man nice bush u got goin off there gonna pull a few off her won't ya maybe 5


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like those cuttings have got a bit of pm or sumthin?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> She's looking alright man nice bush u got goin off there gonna pull a few off her won't ya maybe 5


damn i hope so, 70 days since it was just a wee bean, keep planning on flowering but keep stretching it out because of finances lol

- if you hav'nt noticed it is lst'd with fishing line.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks like those cuttings have got a bit of pm or sumthin?


My cuttings? they are sitting on the ballast to keep em cosy still no roots though, but the bottom where it was cut is got a knuckle so thats' good news.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

@IC3, if i can get some cloning gel tomorrow you wanna trade some cuttings? its nirvana master kush, an has pistols an was fem so i presume it will be all good.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> damn i hope so, 70 days since it was just a wee bean, keep planning on flowering but keep stretching it out because of finances lol
> 
> - if you hav'nt noticed it is lst'd with fishing line.


70 days!!! That needed flipping at least 2 weeks ago lol and no the fishing line is kind of hard to see.you can't beat tying then down makes those little branches stretch like fuck.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 70 days!!! That needed flipping at least 2 weeks ago lol and no the fishing line is kind of hard to see.you can't beat tying then down makes those little branches stretch like fuck.


i know i had an auto on the go so i had to wait till it was done, then i got the seedling, now i got these def's so once its back to normal ill flip, hoping by next monday, and yeah the lst works wonders, got a shit tone of main tops now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeh you can't beat flower power fookin love it my biggest is 3 ft tall now 2ft wide but scraggly as a motherfucker lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, i hate stretchy plants, they just look horrible, i like to have my light at about 1ft away from the bigun


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2013)

My light has always been 18 " away from them so I don't know why they stretched so much must be the saliva dominance that's all I can think of should be some good smoke when she's done though


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My light has always been 18 " away from them so I don't know why they stretched so much must be the saliva dominance that's all I can think of should be some good smoke when she's done though


good stuff, yeah sativa forgot they stretch that much. My dealer smokes an deals cheese only and he never even heard of sativa lmfao, wonder how much an oz of pure sativa would cost round here, if its that rare i could pop it out at 5 ton an oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

c7ut sum lower branches of one of the phsyco i dident pop a few weeks bak,, was looking and u could tell the amount of bud that ws gunna be producesd just wasent gunna be worth the efoort the plant will put into it, id rather it put its energy into the main stuff not scrggly little nothing buds, if u get me drift


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2013)

Evening , well that's all my crop down , don't think I have owt special . I need to try grow one of you lads special plants ! Don't know if there's any local fairys in the Gwent area I could meet is there ? Meby u can have a bit of my crop in exchange ? . Not grown anything in 10 years that has put me on my arse ! All retail beans ! . Any 1 help an old man ?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

How would you go about posting cuttings anyway?, just in a sealed tube wrapped in postage stuff? this guy i knew done it with a half o of white widow from rotterdam i think it was.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

cut milk bottle in half, put plant in the bottom half in juffy, pad with tissue then pad the top half with tissue, put the bottle bak togther and tape shut, make sure the jiffy is damp. then box em up and put in jiffy velope and post,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2013)

Ice you mean the canes we the rings on? No mate not yet I'm doin some lst next run so no need I'll grab some after then....

Carefull using fishing line that it don't cut into you stems, I did it we the green garden wire stuff wrapped it round an round like a plum was cut in pretty bad now I just make a loop....


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice you mean the canes we the rings on? No mate not yet I'm doin some lst next run so no need I'll grab some after then....
> 
> Carefull using fishing line that it don't cut into you stems, I did it we the green garden wire stuff wrapped it round an round like a plum was cut in pretty bad now I just make a loop....


yep im keeping an eye one it, its hooked on a little branch that is solid hard to explain, but it aint cutting into the main stem, its hooked on another stem that i cut a clone off of. al be pickin up some garden string stuff from discount world


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice you mean the canes we the rings on? No mate not yet I'm doin some lst next run so no need I'll grab some after then....
> 
> Carefull using fishing line that it don't cut into you stems, I did it we the green garden wire stuff wrapped it round an round like a plum was cut in pretty bad now I just make a loop....


well that trader has run out of rings, last one sold o 23rd so ther a extra qwid now only found 1 other seller, diffrent name for em tho
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60CM-GARDEN-CONICAL-PLANT-SAFETY-RING-PLANT-SUPPORT-RINGS-/130817563689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e75559c29

yeh i got that but i dont et it nr the stalks i got apka of green canes, i put 4 in each pot then wrap the wire round, its just to stop em topplig over nothing more, im seriously running out of room tho, dunno wtf ima gunna do tbh,, not like i got too many plant for light or owt ther just getting fucking big, specially the kali mist ones, really fucking big, seems the rhiz worked, too well infact lmao

just downloaded new ep of her majostys prison ayelsbury if anyone missed last ep watch it!! good stuff


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well that trader has run out of rings, last one sold o 23rd so ther a extra qwid now only found 1 other seller, diffrent name for em tho
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60CM-GARDEN-CONICAL-PLANT-SAFETY-RING-PLANT-SUPPORT-RINGS-/130817563689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e75559c29
> 
> yeh i got that but i dont et it nr the stalks i got apka of green canes, i put 4 in each pot then wrap the wire round, its just to stop em topplig over nothing more, im seriously running out of room tho, dunno wtf ima gunna do tbh,, not like i got too many plant for light or owt ther just getting fucking big, specially the kali mist ones, really fucking big, seems the rhiz worked, too well infact lmao
> ...


aye me ma has been urging me to watch it, watched the first one was pretty good reminds me of the young offenders i was in lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye me ma has been urging me to watch it, watched the first one was pretty good reminds me of the young offenders i was in lol


yeh ther al little cunts, think ther hard, fucking kids man, all little priks, just watched a staff assault IMO funny shit, the screw kicks the lad i nuts as defence hahahaha fab


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther al little cunts, think ther hard, fucking kids man, all little priks, just watched a staff assault IMO funny shit, the screw kicks the lad i nuts as defence hahahaha fab


yeah lmao, i was alright wasn't a complete dick to staff but when i was in the young offenders, one boy in the sentenced part stabbed a staff member with a pencil while we were in education an he got beat down then sent to polmont that night haha, everyone thinks they're hard when they are locked up the best bet is not too, because staff can decide whether you are fit to leave or not in court/hearing
fuck it im away to watch the new episode on the tele later lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah lmao, i was alright wasn't a complete dick to staff but when i was in the young offenders, one boy in the sentenced part stabbed a staff member with a pencil while we were in education an he got beat down then sent to polmont that night haha


ther all fucking jokes m8,, i dont my fair share of jail inc a 8 stretch, fucking killer, but i been out of trouble yrs now,, i dunno how id act if i went bak, id prolly be orite if they tret me as a equal, but the second they start talking down to me,, mr nasty rears his ugly head, they think they can bribe u with tvs ect ect lmo last jail i was in the discharged me 4 weeks early coz the gov dint want me ther LOL cheerz


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther all fucking jokes m8,, i dont my fair share of jail inc a 8 stretch, fucking killer, but i been out of trouble yrs now,, i dunno how id act if i went bak, id prolly be orite if they tret me as a equal, but the second they start talking down to me,, mr nasty rears his ugly head, they think they can bribe u with tvs ect ect lmo last jail i was in the discharged me 4 weeks early coz the gov dint want me ther LOL cheerz


aye i got another month added for assult but no charge so that was alright, but those restraining techniques are mad, once they got you down you aint gettin back up till they say so, but most staff were alright just some of the staff taking shifts from the sentenced unit were mad strict, tryin to give me plastic forks an all sorts gtfo with that shyt i was only in there 4 month for being a wee shyte haha, was meant to be 3 but assult +1, glad it was all when i was under 16 so no harm done on my cv haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye i got another month added for assult but no charge so that was alright, but those restraining techniques are mad, once they got you down you aint gettin back up till they say so, but most staff were alright just some of the staff taking shifts from the sentenced unit were mad strict, tryin to give me plastic forks an all sorts gtfo with that shyt i was only in there 4 month for being a wee shyte haha, was meant to be 3 but assult +1, glad it was all when i was under 16 so no harm done on my cv haha


under 16 or not mate, u get a crb check done,, a shit u had from wen u was 5yrs old comes up, honest, they say so long and its gone, it aint, at my last hmp vistit i got out on a sect 18 with intent charge, nice, couldnt even get a job i jail, not even on eductaion, the cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

well u broingset of cunts, i post sum luvly pics,so did that other dude, pffffffffffffff,, lol

wer yaz gone? watching midget tranny porn is my guess


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> make a trip up here if you got cheese i can get you 300 an oz at least.


you have got to be shittin me 


dont the mods fall out there prams if you mention buying a gram in 1976 ? thats what im used to


----------



## TicKle (Feb 26, 2013)

there on about edam cheese i think, home-made


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

aye IC3 finished watchin my midget tranny porn, my social worker said not to mention the young offenders nor any of the charges i had under 16 when in an interview so i dont lol, i also had a pvg and it came back clean so im nea baw haired haha.
btw none of my charges were for drugs just 1minor assult and a few theft an breachin the peace mostly haha how else you gonna fund your weed smokin at 14? lol im out of that now jus stick to me weed an keep a low key...
- an im an ebay guy so stealing isnt realy probable


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

TicKle said:


> there on about edam cheese i think, home-made


yeah mate exo cheese or blue cheese cannie remember what it is but its fuckin ripped my wallet a few biguns in the past, just stick to soapbar right now till i can keep mysel with me grows

EDIT - and i just got the joke. fuck... hope im not gonna end up in somones sig lmao


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

for 3 id want the fucker to roll itself , jump into my gob , spontaneously combust and then fuck off out and get me pringles afterwards


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

moggggys said:


> for 3 id want the fucker to roll itself , jump into my gob , spontaneously combust and then fuck off out and get me pringles afterwards


nah mate the cheese up here jumps out to the spar an gets walkers mate so its nea that good aye


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

ive been checked out and the lost was listed , we NEEDED a crb and i blagged it , a mate came back with 1 page with his name on it saying nowt found , mine went to 7 pages , being industrious isnt appreciated in certain circles


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

the midlands in the burbs your looking on 160 with anything near quantitys , 180 if you know the right lad , 2`s if you dont , birmingham you hear of 240`s but then being honest every fucker recons his hermie big bud is the dogs bollox so its taken with a pinch of salt


anyone care to explain the blue cheese for me as i keep hearing about it , people rate it for sure but as far as i know its nothing special , be interesting to know differently


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

think iv got 43 charges all minor shit like vadalism an breach of the peace, think iv got 1 for theft of a motor vehicle but i was locked up before the coppers got me charged with it an i never seen em so looks like i got off with that, been checked by the police since an dont have a warrent for that so looked like it was jus blagged, probably because i never actually stole the moped i just crashed it hahaha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well u broingset of cunts, i post sum luvly pics,so did that other dude, pffffffffffffff,, lol
> 
> wer yaz gone? watching midget tranny porn is my guess


Was out for a while m8, just seen ur plants and they ain't looking too bad lol, that one in the first pic looks good, right little Xmas tree


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the midlands in the burbs your looking on 160 with anything near quantitys , 180 if you know the right lad , 2`s if you dont , birmingham you hear of 240`s but then being honest every fucker recons his hermie big bud is the dogs bollox so its taken with a pinch of salt
> 
> 
> anyone care to explain the blue cheese for me as i keep hearing about it , people rate it for sure but as far as i know its nothing special , be interesting to know differently


the guy i buy from only ses cheese, so i dont know what kinda cheese it is, iv had exo a few times an a j of psychosis, but if i have smoked blue cheese then it was pretty fuckin good, my dealer is nicknamed the cheesman even in droughts he allways has some, at one point he was sellin grams for 50 smackers, but that only lasted a week.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well u broingset of cunts, i post sum luvly pics,so did that other dude, pffffffffffffff,, lol
> 
> wer yaz gone? watching midget tranny porn is my guess


they all lookin for their cameras tryin to show us up with the cfls all around tryin to get the perfect bud shot for the last 4 hours, guess we are jus too good aye


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

man im in the wrong area

may have had a result today , looking to rent a house which is at the arse end of a lane , turns out its got its own woodland 25 acres ! i think ill be busy this summer


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

pretty decent i know if i had that much land to play with id be stashin plants all over the plot, have a look at hymalia gold or summit on greenhouse seeds, they say its mold resistant an deals well with the cold weather


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

@IC3 am pickin up clonex the morra, ill make a new skype or summit an send you the username so we aint chattin bout adresses on here if you want to trade a few clippins
her majosty's prison thing was pretty good, sad to see sum cunts that depressed, but twas his own fault for gettin in that situation i spose


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

lined up f/dew , trainwreak ( a 6 weeker clone ) p/maroc , g/gold , ak47 cherry , afg/kush , danish gold , sweet105 , a shit load of autos and some others ive forgotten about , all in im upto around the 30 odd , this is for my usual places but with this around i may take the piss a little


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

Who knows how to store clones for a while? can you store em for like 2-5weeks? rooted or unrooted dont realy matter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Who knows how to store clones for a while? can you store em for like 2-5weeks? rooted or unrooted dont realy matter


 yeh rooted,, NO LIGHT! silly hahaha

and that first pic was a kali mist m8,, fucking huge ass thing, its them 2 wat are making me concerned about the space i got, hence in next week or during, il be cutting of sum lower branches for sure, my pals telling me ther too small but fuk me ther like nrly 2ft and nrly 2 ft wide

iikode, yeh il have to find a new address, kinda fucked the lad of aat my usual one,

so moggys who might u be then? ASL? ahahaha

and them in jail 

fuk em, ther own foault, cant take the time, stop being a little prik hardman o the street and do summet contructive, 99% do it for attention, fuckin stressheds i tell ya, i get padded up with one, i wont be taking no hostage i tell ya,il be bangin the cunt clean out and throwing him off the 4's


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh rooted,, NO LIGHT! silly hahaha
> 
> and that first pic was a kali mist m8,, fucking huge ass thing, its them 2 wat are making me concerned about the space i got, hence in next week or during, il be cutting of sum lower branches for sure, my pals telling me ther too small but fuk me ther like nrly 2ft and nrly 2 ft wide
> 
> ...


aye when i was locked up i seen a few of em, climbing roofs threatning to jump off if they never got a fag, we all standin out there tellin em to jump, fuckin wanks they'd allways climb down after they see the police come on campus haha, tomorrow ill be takin a few cuttings, are you serious about rooted with no light you can store em for a few weeks? wont they die, or do you mean like a 12w cfl on like 20 clones like limited light.


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Who knows how to store clones for a while? can you store em for like 2-5weeks? rooted or unrooted dont realy matter



you can stick um in the fridge for just under 2 weeks rooted or not and they dont mind but i cant think of any way of doing 5


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

*






the *


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

moggggys said:


> you can stick um in the fridge for just under 2 weeks rooted or not and they dont mind but i cant think of any way of doing 5


aye, i think limited light will work while being rootbound shouldnt hurt em surley ill get tiny wee pots so they cant get too big an just keep em in the propagator with a 20 watter over em or summit.

@IC3 if i send you some clones ill have to stick em in rockwool i know you're not a fan of it but canny have it being tipped up with soil all over the place, an soil to coco might stress em.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh rooted,, NO LIGHT! silly hahaha
> 
> and that first pic was a kali mist m8,, fucking huge ass thing, its them 2 wat are making me concerned about the space i got, hence in next week or during, il be cutting of sum lower branches for sure, my pals telling me ther too small but fuk me ther like nrly 2ft and nrly 2 ft wide
> 
> ...


The Kali mist look good m8, interesting to see how the smoke turns out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, i think limited light will work while being rootbound shouldnt hurt em surley ill get tiny wee pots so they cant get too big an just keep em in the propagator with a 20 watter over em or summit.
> 
> @IC3 if i send you some clones ill have to stick em in rockwool i know you're not a fan of it but canny have it being tipped up with soil all over the place, an soil to coco might stress em.


 yeh i was talking to y orkie about this wen he was round mine, i was quite sprised to but the logic is sound, as long as they got roots and whatnot they can chill in dark for a week id say anymore im unsure, but he was syaing hes had em in dark a week.

i dont need no clones yet m8, il order sum clonex on thursday and do sum experimenting, if they live il send u some, no probs, if they die i wont, u pay me bak wen im ready to roll again,



Mastergrow said:


> The Kali mist look good m8, interesting to see how the smoke turns out


 yeh me too, il sort you out wen ther done m8,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was talking to y orkie about this wen he was round mine, i was quite sprised to but the logic is sound, as long as they got roots and whatnot they can chill in dark for a week id say anymore im unsure, but he was syaing hes had em in dark a week.
> 
> i dont need no clones yet m8, il order sum clonex on thursday and do sum experimenting, if they live il send u some, no probs, if they die i wont, u pay me bak wen im ready to roll again,
> 
> ...


soundo, ill do some experimentin the morra with the clonex, try an get as much as i can without butcherin this masterkush, got alot more tops to get rid of.

away to me kipper now gotta go on a shoppin spree at the hydro shop tomorra canny wait its like xmas an me brother jus thinks its borin when he come with me haha those fuckin peeps jus dont understand its cheaper to grow than it is to buy, jesus how many lectures av had on jus buy it no point in growin, another few month an he's be sayin the oppisite when im pullin a few oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2013)

lol orite mate u tc, im using root riots for my cuts so it should be interesteing, i may stikl a whole branch in one and see what happens lol,, who cares ther going in bin if not in cubes,

im going too cya guys


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was talking to y orkie about this wen he was round mine, i was quite sprised to but the logic is sound, as long as they got roots and whatnot they can chill in dark for a week id say anymore im unsure, but he was syaing hes had em in dark a week.
> 
> i dont need no clones yet m8, il order sum clonex on thursday and do sum experimenting, if they live il send u some, no probs, if they die i wont, u pay me bak wen im ready to roll again,
> 
> ...


Yeah I know a guy that had clones posted and never picked them up for a good few days and they wer fine in there box
and I hope u don't think that was me hinting bout a sample m8 cos that just ain't me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2013)

Day 42 lads.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Day 42 lads.......
> View attachment 2543758
> View attachment 2543759


Looking good pukka, how long you letting them go for?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2013)

Cheers mate, was plannin on choppin the exo an pe at 8 an the rest when I think there done but think they may all have to come down at same time so thinkin 9


----------



## moggggys (Feb 26, 2013)

c99 , grown outside this summer in the uk, then flowered under led


had to drag them indoors as next door decided to fix his roof ( antisocial behavior when you have a crop on ) so led at the edge of the flower room sorted it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 26, 2013)

That close up is the pe looks like it will be defo done at 8......


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> That close up is the pe looks like it will be defo done at 8......


Aye that's why I was askin m8, she don't look too far off, quick enough finisher the pe, ic3s finished early too I think


----------



## iiKode (Feb 26, 2013)

moggggys said:


> c99 , grown outside this summer in the uk, then flowered under led
> View attachment 2543812View attachment 2543814View attachment 2543815
> 
> had to drag them indoors as next door decided to fix his roof ( antisocial behavior when you have a crop on ) so led at the edge of the flower room sorted it


get a few popy badges or fake roses and put em in with the plants mate. distract the fact they are weed plants from a distance, or stick alot in there an they wont lok like weed plants at all from 50 foot away, jus get some bamboo with colourfull flowers on the end and stick em in the medium.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

up nice an early lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 27, 2013)

shit the bed drg? lmao. Morning jizz guzlers


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

time does rollajoint get up lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't you just love it when the postie lands a parcel like this through your door
Mad props to scotia82!!! cheers man
Oh forgot to say it's psychosis lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

good mornin ukers hows all today..................................................





................................................ ive been like a china man with a case of the squints haha


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 27, 2013)

Lmao, well that's my pics well and truly trumped! cheers del lol


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lmao, well that's my pics well and truly trumped! cheers del lol


lol it all pretties the thread up mate, what kind did you land? everyone who ive gave the critical to has lost the concept time ( disappeared  )


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a bit of psycho mate, Lol i watched your weigh in vid. Stuff looked great man.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Fuck yous cunts cos I'm all outta weed ffs, and I'm damn sure I ain't buying none. Ah well shitty ssoap it's is until my oz of Mexican comes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

guess you aint been up to much since the crop then Del lol.


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> It's a bit of psycho mate, Lol i watched your weigh in vid. Stuff looked great man.


its lovely m8 it worked out at about 0.8gpw (321/400) of bone dry goodness. those psycho buds look sweet man


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck yous cunts cos I'm all outta weed ffs, and I'm damn sure I ain't buying none. Ah well shitty ssoap it's is until my oz of Mexican comes


i feel for ya mate these 3 bongs are fr you 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> guess you aint been up to much since the crop then Del lol.


i wouldnt say that mate , ive been - making spliffs, packing bongs, pulling buckets, sucking pipes, watching waterfalls/ghosts, pulling lungs/dirty bags...................................ect i will make 11oz disappear hehe


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinkin this time when I harvest, sell an extra o of my Percy stuff and the money I get of it I could buy a nice 100g bit of Moroccan hash or charas or something, nearly 4 o of Moroccan bouta last longer than an o of psycho, I can smoke hash all the time if its good gear


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

nice GPW Del  you're going to be flying with a 600. how long you been on a 400 for?


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice GPW Del  you're going to be flying with a 600. how long you been on a 400 for?


im well pleased with it m8. been with the 400s fr 3-4 year now, gunna do 1 more run with it and move to 600


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

you'll wish you'd switched before believe me hahah


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll wish you'd switched before believe me hahah


lv the 400 mate and im gunna have a "see what i can do all out run" before i switch.
either gunna be 4 x 11l or 8 x 5l veg with mh ( one month maybe ) 
then flip to hps and full flower time with the critical ( 65 days )
- with nylon 4.5" net lol lets see what happens 

This describes me and my 400 lol.................................
[video=youtube;OLuWHr6-0YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLuWHr6-0YQ[/video]
.......................................gr8 video


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

hhahahah crack on my son!!! you could always switch it out at half way through flower


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhahahah crack on my son!!! you could always switch it out at half way through flower


or..........................get another digi dimmer, 600 tho and some great cool tubes and work them up to 1100k m2 ( with super lumens ) that should get it hot and flowing enough to drop a shit load of co2 in the mix  il see how tent time balances with life time  choices choices aye m8 lol wel just see what happens but no this ......................................im gunna have the next lot pushed so far they are gunna need a safety harness  peace out gotta fly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

ttfn fella!

you've got me curious, i bet we know a few people in the same circles. lol

have a goodun wor kid


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

glad im up to the 400 from 250 now man lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey hey was up fuckers!
Got raided last week :/ luckily had'nt started my next grow and they found fuck all  happy days.
How's every 1 doin anyway? Not been on in a while.


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 27, 2013)

HAHA fuckin get it right up them!!!!! dirty scumbags lol. No bad spoony, So whens the grow starting then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

nothin better than them having to pay for the damage the big red key does. [email protected]

you moving then spoonin?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Hey hey was up fuckers!
> Got raided last week :/ luckily had'nt started my next grow and they found fuck all  happy days.
> How's every 1 doin anyway? Not been on in a while.


Any ideas why m8?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 27, 2013)

No not movin till the end of my tenancy in 8 months. I started germinating a couple of bag seeds soon as they walked out the house ha ha, gonna stick them outside (jus a lil experiment)
Gonna buy some beans some point next month I've been trying to pick a strain to grow for like 2 months now lol.
Yeah it was some little dick from a hydro shop believe it or not! Think he's learnt his lesson tho. Me and a few lads got ballied up and took him for a little drive into the lakes lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

cunts man!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No not movin till the end of my tenancy in 8 months. I started germinating a couple of bag seeds soon as they walked out the house ha ha, gonna stick them outside (jus a lil experiment)
> Gonna buy some beans some point next month I've been trying to pick a strain to grow for like 2 months now lol.
> Yeah it was some little dick from a hydro shop believe it or not! Think he's learnt his lesson tho. Me and a few lads got ballied up and took him for a little drive into the lakes lol.


Little cunt, my hydro shop has a discreet warehouse, u can order over the phone and pick the stuff up all wrapped in brown paper/card any time night or day, there spot on with prices too and u can haggle like fuck. The guy called me a cheeky cunt when I asked him to knock off another 20 quid to cover my fuel...but he still done it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Little cunt, my hydro shop has a discreet warehouse, u can order over the phone and pick the stuff up all wrapped in brown paper/card any time night or day, there spot on with prices too and u can haggle like fuck. The guy called me a cheeky cunt when I asked him to knock off another 20 quid to cover my fuel...but he still done it


U will have to pm me the details mate, need a good spot to order from. 
It was my own fault really mentioned something about weed in a new hydro shop in the area lol believe it or not people grow other shit other than weed ha ha


----------



## TicKle (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Little cunt, my hydro shop has a discreet warehouse, u can order over the phone and pick the stuff up all wrapped in brown paper/card any time night or day, there spot on with prices too and u can haggle like fuck. The guy called me a cheeky cunt when I asked him to knock off another 20 quid to cover my fuel...but he still done it


you can haggle because they already overprice shit by stupid amounts, i only buy canna coco from them, any of what they sell in a bottle can be found far cheaper elsewhere, i reckon hydro shops are one of the places (this thread being another if your really paranoid) that you can blow your cover, surely all the law have to do is sit taking reg plates from all the hydro shop carpark's, aint many going in them places who only grow tomatoes, just like aint many on this thread that aint aving a dabble in a little growin ere an there, or unicorn breeding for that matter.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

TicKle said:


> you can haggle because they already overprice shit by stupid amounts, i only buy canna coco from them, any of what they sell in a bottle can be found far cheaper elsewhere, i reckon hydro shops are one of the places (this thread being another if your really paranoid) that you can blow your cover, surely all the law have to do is sit taking reg plates from all the hydro shop carpark's, aint many going in them places who only grow tomatoes, just like aint many on this thread that aint aving a dabble in a little growin ere an there, or unicorn breeding for that matter.


How u know they over price shit when u don't even know where I'm talkin bout yet?? And u only buy canna coco from them, what the fuck are u doin buyin from a grow shop in N.ireland???


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U will have to pm me the details mate, need a good spot to order from. It was my own fault really mentioned something about weed in a new hydro shop in the area lol believe it or not people grow other shit other than weed ha ha


Yeah m8 it's just a pity it's no use to use chaps cos of where it is but there spot on. I'd even pay a little extra to be able to pick the pick the gear up the way I can


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 it's just a pity it's no use to use chaps cos of where it is but there spot on. I'd even pay a little extra to be able to pick the pick the gear up the way I can


They not deliver mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> They not deliver mate?


Yeah they do m8, deliveries no good for big things but, not for me or where I'm at, people's just too fuckin nosey.When i set up my current setup I was haggling with them about prices for well over a month, altogether I ended up spending bout 1600, I was constantly in touch with them with prices for every item, prices I could get the stuff for on eBay and they knocked a good bit off. I didn't want an 8"filter 1m long, a loada lights, a big fuck off fan, massive hydro systems, 6x50l bags of pebbles and a lot of other shit turning up at my door every day in seperate parcels, to fuck with that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

If u get busted now and they find nothing they dont pay anymore. They say at the time of the warrent been issued ther was enough ebidence at that time. So find or not they dont pay for damage.. fancy mentokning weed lol.. ur house is burned now expekt regular visits..... and lol on taking hik to the lakes.. stop chattin.. u prolly sent the wife to him tk ask not to do it again please LMAO


----------



## TicKle (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> How u know they over price shit when u don't even know where I'm talkin bout yet?? And u only buy canna coco from them, what the fuck are u doin buyin from a grow shop in N.ireland???


I'm pretty sure that in general, ALL hyrdro shop's are pretty much the same, especially the ones people like us go to, as for the shop in N.ireland, i can buy from where the fuck i want


----------



## TicKle (Feb 27, 2013)

a fool and his money are easily parted, especially if you own a 'hydro' store.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

TicKle said:


> I'm pretty sure that in general, ALL hyrdro shop's are pretty much the same, especially the ones people like us go to, as for the shop in N.ireland, i can buy from where the fuck i want


Maybe, but they'll dont all box and wrap ur stuff up and load it into ur van at 12oclock on a Sunday night for ye


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> If u get busted now and they find nothing they dont pay anymore. They say at the time of the warrent been issued ther was enough ebidence at that time. So find or not they dont pay for damage.. fancy mentokning weed lol.. ur house is burned now expekt regular visits..... and lol on taking hik to the lakes.. stop chattin.. u prolly sent the wife to him tk ask not to do it again please LMAO


Ha ha ha ice. Where u watching from a bush or sum thing.
Kidnaping hydro shop employee = a stirn telling off by the misses.
In all seriousness tho we don't kno where he is lol his boss said he ain't answering his phone and he hasent turned up to work! Probably still wondering in the wilderness some where lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

omg, damn i talk about weed wiht the guy at my hydro store, but i would never get anything delivered for all i know he could be on the blue gyro an jus chattin bollox to get me to admit im growin, an as for plates my brother takes me there soo right up em ehh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

fuk hydro stores,, too risky, 99% of ther punters is weed growers, from your bothers plate ikodde it would take them minutes to id yourself, so its just too much risk,order online with a blag id with blag details keep it simple


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk hydro stores,, too risky, 99% of ther punters is weed growers, from your bothers plate ikodde it would take them minutes to id yourself, so its just too much risk,order online with a blag id with blag details keep it simple


I hate goin into hydro stores, they make u feel dodgy as fuck I think.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Easy boys n girls bizzle checkin in again how are we all?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I hate goin into hydro stores, they make u feel dodgy as fuck I think.


yeh, a geez ina burberry cap sporting a iphone 5 and a dole book in his shirt pocket tends to ring bells imo



shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys n girls bizzle checkin in again how are we all?



orite till U showed up cunty bollox


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

]Aye ice, i dont think they would bother goin through the hasstle of plates an stuff, we usually cant find a space right out front of the hydro shop, so i end up walkinabout a quart mile to the car, unless its soil then we drive by to pick it up, but aye today got some clonex, clear plastic box from poundland lol for a propagator better than payin a fiver for the same thing with a different name haha, just put all my stuff from the hydro stor in a black 21L bucket i picked up soi i aint walkin around with clonex and all sorts lol. Also got a new 3 piece grinder with crystal catcher for 3 quid, shame its gonna be a few month before it gets used haa soapy all the way till harvest ohh no


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh, a geez ina burberry cap sporting a iphone 5 and a dole book in his shirt pocket tends to ring bells imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ]Aye ice, i dont think they would bother goin through the hasstle of plates an stuff, we usually cant find a space right out front of the hydro shop, so i end up walkinabout a quart mile to the car, unless its soil then we drive by to pick it up, but aye today got some clonex, clear plastic box from poundland lol for a propagator better than payin a fiver for the same thing with a different name haha, just put all my stuff from the hydro stor in a black 21L bucket i picked up soi i aint walkin around with clonex and all sorts lol. Also got a new 3 piece grinder with crystal catcher for 3 quid, shame its gonna be a few month before it gets used haa soapy all the way till harvest ohh no


oh no its not that top class soap bar from bill and scotia issit? ROFL. i thought that was orite till i tried a propper kint then sen how crap it was..actually i just dint wanna say it was shit in public, lol lets hav it rite,, bit b4 ur tim i think?

im getting another q dropped of £40 --MATES RATES CUNTS!! U LOT NEED TO LEARN THAT PHRASE hahaha-- with a teenth i got left i should have enough for the last 6 weeks i got, 3 weeks il be on sunday so il upp my boost then,
see how i bounced from shitty soapbar to quaters then direct to my grow,, and u lot think im stupid.

so kinda told me good as cousin to leave on friday, his rent was due today we take 80 out of his giro, anyway friday told him not to come bk, nicely,, hes using class A's again, cant have that shit round the kids, even if hes not using it in our house, fuk that, tons of dishonesty too, it hik he forgets i done all the blags hes sayin, anyways i got all his stuff here, rings last night syaing hes gunna pay and alast the cunt has not  thers me £145 qwid down,he oweds 65 on top,, fuking shite! gotta order base nutes too..


ikodde u got spare cloning juice? u gunna sort us sum? i cant order any till monday, so be end of week by the time mine comes, just shot sum in a tablet bottle? if not thats cool but i aint going to a hydro store lol. i just wanna try cloning,
i got, root riots, prop box, and small 6400k t4 cfl thingy,

see now ive forgot wat else i was gunna say,, for te best really im rabbiting


shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers man love you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 too well m8, ther getting seriously big, im thinking i may have to regiggle my room round but dont have a clue how, oh shit just rememebr gotta change bedroom round to get cot away from window FUKKKKK


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh, a geez ina burberry cap sporting a iphone 5 and a dole book in his shirt pocket tends to ring bells imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont wear caps m8 I've got an iphone 4 and I'm self employed...stick that in ur pipe an smoke it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

@ic3 I know its a pain in the arse int it.my tallest is 38 inches now taking the piss lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh no its not that top class soap bar from bill and scotia issit? ROFL. i thought that was orite till i tried a propper kint then sen how crap it was..actually i just dint wanna say it was shit in public, lol lets hav it rite,, bit b4 ur tim i think?
> 
> im getting another q dropped of £40 --MATES RATES CUNTS!! U LOT NEED TO LEARN THAT PHRASE hahaha-- with a teenth i got left i should have enough for the last 6 weeks i got, 3 weeks il be on sunday so il upp my boost then,
> see how i bounced from shitty soapbar to quaters then direct to my grow,, and u lot think im stupid.
> ...


aye sound, ill sort out a new skype for on here in a minute, so we can talk freely about adresses haha.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont wear caps m8 I've got an iphone 4 and I'm self employed...stick that in ur pipe an smoke it


no cap? just a set of trackies an ton tens with yer trackies tucked in yer socks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont wear caps m8 I've got an iphone 4 and I'm self employed...stick that in ur pipe an smoke it


yeh self employed wanker, but i bet u dont like like ur averige hortifuckingculturinst do u?



shawnybizzle said:


> @ic3 I know its a pain in the arse int it.my tallest is 38 inches now taking the piss lol


 i havent a height problem, to much girth (and my plants are to wide) lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh self employed wanker, but i bet u dont like like ur averige hortifuckingculturinst do u?
> 
> 
> 
> i havent a height problem, to much girth (and my plants are to wide) lmao


Thats why i try not go into them m8

To much girth, round ur fuckin waist u cunt lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no cap? just a set of trackies an ton tens with yer trackies tucked in yer socks


listen to this lol, his Ma still buys his clothes ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Ic3 and iiKode on Skype lmao, I'd call that groomin!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 and iiKode on Skype lmao, I'd call that groomin!


 yeh and u paddys call its terror organizin


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> listen to this lol, his Ma still buys his clothes ffs


i wish, aye but am bangin yer maw as we speak


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Ahhh let em mingle with each other theyl be alright


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and u paddys call its terror organizin


check yer pm in a minute al send u me new skype name i think you will like it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha there's some love on here tonight pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha there's some love on here tonight pmsl


jump in thers enough room for ye, mg need to gtfo fat bastard haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha there's some love on here tonight pmsl


yeh n sambos hiding behind is sofa 

ikodde,, pm mate and here just for you

[video=youtube;PDZcqBgCS74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDZcqBgCS74[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Wtf lionel richie youl be in a hot tub with each other next


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf lionel richie youl be in a hot tub with each other next


wayya mean NEXT? hardley m8,, been ther done that,, u know its a skill is spunk bobbing, easier with apples i tell ye


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> jump in thers enough room for ye, mg need to gtfo fat bastard haha


Lol, me gtfo? If u think I'm fat wait till ic3s lying on ur ass


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, me gtfo? If u think I'm fat wait till ic3s lying on ur ass


i wont be lyingon anyones ass,, pounding maybe but lying, hardley


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm mm sounds like ikodes in for a bit of pillow biting later pmsl spunk bobbing's easier with apples fuckin mad head


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

HELP ICE IS FRAPIN ME ON SKYPE! hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmm mm sounds like ikodes in for a bit of pillow biting later pmsl spunk bobbing's easier with apples fuckin mad head


pillow biting? thats fer virgins hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh dear your arse holes gonna look like a juiced blood orange time ice is done wiv ya ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

i tell u what, my ass is no go, i went to the loo earlier and i swaer to god was about 50 mins i was ther for,, real bad stomoch all of a sudden like cshaking my feet as i went, sweating and goosepimples, the loo filled up so much it blocked the u bend and it was piling out the top ov the water about 3 inches,, nasty,, so i kodde get tonguein my ass NOW BITCH!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

Hold on, since when were we talking about arse shaggin? i thought we were gonna split a ho?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Hold on, since when were we talking about arse shaggin? i thought we were gonna split a hole?


 i am gunna split a hole..............yours


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i tell u what, my ass is no go, i went to the loo earlier and i swaer to god was about 50 mins i was ther for,, real bad stomoch all of a sudden like cshaking my feet as i went, sweating and goosepimples, the loo filled up so much it blocked the u bend and it was piling out the top ov the water about 3 inches,, nasty,, so i kodde get tonguein my ass NOW BITCH!


Bbuuurrrrggggghhhhh pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bbuuurrrrggggghhhhh pmsl


i forgot to add,, u know normal shit smell, but im talking the one that just smells RANK! like a rats crawled up ther and dies a yr ago lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i forgot to add,, u know normal shit smell, but im talking the one that just smells RANK! like a rats crawled up ther and dies a yr ago lol


curtosy flush, flush after each turd has dropped so you're neighbor can take his time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i forgot to add,, u know normal shit smell, but im talking the one that just smells RANK! like a rats crawled up ther and dies a yr ago lol


Ha ha yeh the ones where you can smell the warmth


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha yeh the ones where you can smell the warmth


an feel the spicyness through yer arse hole


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> an feel the spicyness through yer arse hole


Pmsl the spicyness


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes ladies this is what MEN talk about, when they are not talking about their faviourite projects


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha ha yeh. Think the spicyness comes from all that buckfast u jocks drink lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha yeh. Think the spicyness comes from all that buckfast u jocks drink lol


i dont drink, it turns me into a chav, an it realy does. But no the spicyness is you smokin chillie herbs bein bumped by a 12 yo dealer haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i dont drink, it turns me into a chav, an it realy does. But no the spicyness is you smokin chillie herbs bein bumped by a 12 yo dealer haha


Ha ha ha yeh but he tells me its cheese so I buy it anyway the little cunt but I'm sure that chilling herbs better than that soap bar


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha yeh but he tells me its cheese so I buy it anyway the little cunt but I'm sure that chilling herbs better than that soap bar


I quite enjoy some soap from time to time, but i couldn't smoke it for a daily joint after a 2day binge av got a bangin sor heed


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

chamber all built, mylar up, lights all ready, pots all filled, food all bought. just waiting on my mate getting the seedlings sorted out. BACK IN THE FUCKIN GAME!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> chamber all built, mylar up, lights all ready, pots all filled, food all bought. just waiting on my mate getting the seedlings sorted out. BACK IN THE FUCKIN GAME!!!!!


well done, i may be taking sum cuts if any surpve that nobody wants il hook u up, no promises tho, hell i may not even be arsed doing em when it comes to it lmao

regiggled my crop around a bit AND FOIND THE BIOBOZ!! fuckin whol bottle lost in the grow room, found it now, just the ph pen to go lol

its real hard to explain how big they are without u seeing em in person, but ther looking great!! the kali mist ones have really taken off,, im well happy with her


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

cheers mate, its supposed to be blue cheese he's getting but tbh right now ahm not givin a toss, as long as im growin sumthing!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

I quite like the sound of that kali mist what's ur favourite strain? Think mines silver haze or cheese


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> chamber all built, mylar up, lights all ready, pots all filled, food all bought. just waiting on my mate getting the seedlings sorted out. BACK IN THE FUCKIN GAME!!!!!


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


rofl dont do dura like that,hel find ,bum u, giv u aids!! ahahaha

yeh teh kali mist is here look 
http://www.leafly.com/sativa/kali-mist

and here at the seriouse seeds bank

http://www.headsite.com/kali-mist-serious-seeds-135-p.asp
the 2 kalisive got running are the biggest ive got and are younger than the rest, tbh ther the biggest ive ran to date!! not the tallest i got but dencest and widest for sure


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pics or it didn't happen.



now why would i take pics of an empty chamber??......tbh im a lazy cunt when it cums to pics , there area few but in general i dont normally bother but i promise i'll put sum up as soon as ive got the seedlings in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Was just clearing out a rolling box and look what I come across, old bills super soft black afghani.....fuck it we'll just call it gack


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rofl dont do dura like that,hel find ,bum u, giv u aids!! ahahaha
> 
> yeh teh kali mist is here look
> http://www.leafly.com/sativa/kali-mist
> ...


Spotted some Cali mist on sr today m8, also spotted some exo, think if u get a key it works out 280s lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Fuckin ell mg u must have constant stash to be leaving bits like that knocking about if that was in my tub it would of gone long time ago


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was just clearing out a rolling box and look what I come across, old bills super soft black afghani.....fuck it we'll just call it gack
> 
> View attachment 2544942


i got sum new stuff like that looked and smelled the same, even a similar if not identical stamp, going pretty well, no customer whining.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> i got sum new stuff like that looked and smelled the same, even a similar if not identical stamp, going pretty well, no customer whining.


Aye m8 everyone just started give it pure shit on here, I personally don't mind a j of it now and then but if ur lookin to get stoned it just does fuckall for ye


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell mg u must have constant stash to be leaving bits like that knocking about if that was in my tub it would of gone long time ago


I pulled near 40 o last run m8 I should have a constant stash but now I'm reduced to the bottom of the box lol


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

tbh most of my customers are 40+, think its more for flavour and a wee trip down memory lane. no solid will ever do the same job on you as green but now and then ppl like a change, plus you can operate on solid where a lot of green just fuckin wipes the floor with you, not good if your driving or working really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

i've just knocked up a reet dinky little cloner for my larger dwc bash with the smelly fingerez, i'm thinking why should it need a medium if it's deep enough in the clay pebbles. we'll see in a week when it keels over likely. 

or i could turn it into a tiny hydro for shits n giggles.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I pulled near 40 o last run m8 I should have a constant stash but now I'm reduced to the bottom of the box lol


Ha ha ha someones a bit greedy or likes that cash a bit too much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was just clearing out a rolling box and look what I come across, old bills super soft black afghani.....fuck it we'll just call it gack
> 
> View attachment 2544942


shot it in bin



Mastergrow said:


> Spotted some Cali mist on sr today m8, also spotted some exo, think if u get a key it works out 280s lmfao


 ok so ive ido u 10 at 200's the 800u save for 1 pays for your ferry here and 2,most importanlty,, gets u to meet me


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shot it in bin
> 
> 
> 
> ok so ive ido u 10 at 200's the 800u save for 1 pays for your ferry here and 2,most importanlty,, gets u to meet me


Im on it m8, just let me know when

any of u lads north England/south Scotland? Goina be doin work all over there soon, somewhere different every week I think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im on it m8, just let me know when
> 
> any of u lads north England/south Scotland? Goina be doin work all over there soon, somewhere different every week I think


lol

oh wen i said il send u a smoke and u replied saying thats not wat u was asking for,, i know m8,, but ur getting a smoke non the less,, ur a independant 3rd party for a smoke report, il send a bt of each strain for ya to sample, uk smoke mate,better air over here

me and don is north and dura is,well u know....................gay


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol
> 
> oh wen i said il send u a smoke and u replied saying thats not wat u was asking for,, i know m8,, but ur getting a smoke non the less,, ur a independant 3rd party for a smoke report, il send a bt of each strain for ya to sample, uk smoke mate,better air over here
> 
> me and don is north and dura is,well u know....................gay


Better air lol, as long as ur rooms a good bit from the toilet they'll be ok. I could be in a town near yous soon, ill know more in a few weeks tho, yous could sort me out way smoke lol, either that or ill have to get the kinder egg out....na fuck that!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 27, 2013)

So Katie Price is pregnant yet again?

She's spouting out more bastards than a tourettes sufferer.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me and don is north and dura is,well u know....................gay


forgot about me on top northest of the north, unless somone here is in inverness or norther?


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

im south scotland, ayrshire.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Better air lol, as long as ur rooms a good bit from the toilet they'll be ok. I could be in a town near yous soon, ill know more in a few weeks tho, yous could sort me out way smoke lol


7 weks for me m8..................


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> im south scotland, ayrshire.


let me explain it for people who dont knw scotland

-Me























































-Dura on bottom!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotland isn't that big lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Scotland isn't that big lol


lol, am jus sayin dura is below me, an that makes you? below dura i gues hahaha


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

im about 26 miles east of ayr, about the same south of kilmarnock .


----------



## iiKode (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> im about 26 miles east of ayr, about the same south of kilmarnock .


right all be over in a minute i know exactly where u are, got scotland tatood on me palm


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> im about 26 miles east of ayr, about the same south of kilmarnock .


Think I told ya this before, I know a few guys over around there workin, think ther building new schools, said wer ther at anyway is full of dirty bitches lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

Prob just means he can't understand a word n they keep flashing their arses under their skirts/kilts 

Hit n run I'm knackered. Night all


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> right all be over in a minute i know exactly where u are, got scotland tatood on me palm



try google maps ya halfwit. jeez!


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Think I told ya this before, I know a few guys over around there workin, think ther building new schools, said wer ther at anyway is full of dirty bitches lol



yeah u mentioned, not sure where that mite be though, my neck of the woods doesnt have much in the way of large towns, just ayr and kilmarnock really, the rest of its small towns and villages


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 27, 2013)

dura72 said:


> yeah u mentioned, not sure where that mite be though, my neck of the woods doesnt have much in the way of large towns, just ayr and kilmarnock really, the rest of its small towns and villages


Fuck I'm not sure m8, think it is a small town wer there stayin at just dunno, if I hear again ill tell ye. Right I'm off, work in the mornin after bein off for a week an a half


----------



## dura72 (Feb 27, 2013)

catch you all later too, bed time for me.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

morning 

hows we all doing?

these 2 blueberry clones are vegging up nice, just hoping its at least a good pheno of dj shorts maybe? cause highly highly doubt its the real mcoy from yrs ago but spose you never no doubt it very much tho.

i grew dutch passion bb yrs ago n it dont look nuffing like them thank fuck lol


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

orite gays, erbody bein lazy cunts this mornin havin a lie in...

IC3 check your skype


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

Fucking hell, threads quiet today. Must be giro day or summin lmao


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

jus for you IC3 the lazy kkunt


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fucking hell, threads quiet today. Must be giro day or summin lmao


aye, that boy cataract's blue gyro haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

pyschosis mmmmmm


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

How longs that been hanging for sambo?


----------



## Beansly (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2545948
> 
> pyschosis mmmmmm


I'm soooo jealous you fat white prick.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> How longs that been hanging for sambo?


few days m8 aint my weed beleive it or not its me dads who i taught to grow n gave the pyscho n livers



Beansly said:


> I'm soooo jealous you fat white prick.


lmao fuck off ya mexican wankstain


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

fuk sake Sambo, the thumbnail is bigger than the pic, lol....

looks nice..........but then it is a clone only


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2545948
> 
> pyschosis mmmmmm


woaah nice, how much on the final dry weight? an what wattagh of light is he usin?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> woaah nice, how much on the final dry weight? an what wattagh of light is he usin?


just 1 600hps kode, dont no final weight weight yet. hes got them tds silent fans aswel the lucky fucker.


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks a decent amount. How many plants there?


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just 1 600hps kode, dont no final weight weight yet. hes got them tds silent fans aswel the lucky fucker.


Nice, looks good, maybe one day all manag a 600 haha


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

What are you running kode?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Looks a decent amount. How many plants there?


4 m8, hes doing really good taught by the master lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

Fuk aye he's done well! Is pic number 4 the half time beverage for the trim lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuk aye he's done well! Is pic number 4 the half time beverage for the trim lol


lol no they are my pics m8,


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What are you running kode?


250 hps, master kush an kandy kush, only 2 plants mate, sure theres pics in this thread somwhere.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2013)

Fuckin hell Sammy do all your family grow old boy? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Fuckin hell Sammy do all your family grow old boy? Lol


lol yeah m8 me dad, me mum in law, sister knows her shit too why not geezer spare room nice little earner hay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just 1 600hps kode, dont no final weight weight yet. hes got them tds silent fans aswel the lucky fucker.


silent as fuck hahaha my 8" is just as loud as a 6" RVK


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

what ya think lads, knock'd up a mini cloner for the DWC test run of the smelly fingerez

View attachment 2546066View attachment 2546067View attachment 2546069View attachment 2546070View attachment 2546071View attachment 2546072

just water and a drop or two of clonex. how long you reckon for roots? a week or so?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> silent as fuck hahaha my 8" is just as loud as a 6" RVK


hes only got the small 1s don ive looked at that 8'' many times is it really loud then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

i run my 6" rvk and my rooms pretty silent, the noiseiset thing is the 16" fan, much nosier than the extractor,.

ive decided ima push my big plants to the bak and the smaller ones to the front, got no choice ther jjust getting too fucking big,, which is a good thing, just notvery conveniant

maybe ited be more purdent to run 2x 6" than 1x 8" if ther treally that noisey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> hes only got the small 1s don ive looked at that 8'' many times is it really loud then?


I'll take a vid tonight when i flower to give you an idea. it's definitely audible with the bedroom door closed but only a faint hum like the heatings on or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i run my 6" rvk and my rooms pretty silent, the noiseiset thing is the 16" fan, much nosier than the extractor,.
> 
> ive decided ima push my big plants to the bak and the smaller ones to the front, got no choice ther jjust getting too fucking big,, which is a good thing, just notvery conveniant
> 
> maybe ited be more purdent to run 2x 6" than 1x 8" if ther treally that noisey?



take the safety grill off the front of the big fan and it'll run much quieter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> take the safety grill off the front of the big fan and it'll run much quieter


ay i was thinking that lying in bedother night, i do it tomorrow wen i check on em, on 48 hrly obs atm, ther not needing feeding daily, ther taking 1.5 litres eevry 2 days, well 10 litres between 8 so its all gravy, il remove that front grill tomoz


----------



## tuffles (Feb 28, 2013)

Afternoon Guys,

Been a while since I did a grow. Last time I was doing an indoor grow with hydro and stuff but due to a change in life, I now have a kid. The misses will not allow me to grow in the house. 
So I have found a couple of likely spots for an outdoor 'stealth' grow but am unsure when I should 1) start the seeds of indoors and 2) when should they go outside?

Also the website I am getting some seeds from says 8 weeks flowering. But if it is being grown outdoors does it not all deoend on the time of year to how much sun it gets therefore how long it will flower for?

Cheers 

t


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ay i was thinking that lying in bedother night, i do it tomorrow wen i check on em, on 48 hrly obs atm, ther not needing feeding daily, ther taking 1.5 litres eevry 2 days, well 10 litres between 8 so its all gravy, il remove that front grill tomoz


makes a big difference, so much less drag for the air to go through. just watch ya bonce when your lurking in the stealth shelter, a 16" fan will wallop you good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

tuffles said:


> Afternoon Guys,
> 
> Been a while since I did a grow. Last time I was doing an indoor grow with hydro and stuff but due to a change in life, I now have a kid. The misses will not allow me to grow in the house.
> So I have found a couple of likely spots for an outdoor 'stealth' grow but am unsure when I should 1) start the seeds of indoors and 2) when should they go outside?
> ...


lol everyone on here, the missus rules all!! ahahaha,.

yeh a lot of guys are talking about outdoor grows, i think its best to get em started in doors, go find ur spot, take sum membrane and coco or soil, dig ur holes put the membrane in and fill with ur medium of choice, plant your small plants, ther u go,, i think folks are saying autos are the best for a cheeky outdoor grow,

cant hurt give it a whirl, so basicaly ur taking small plants/clones to ur spot and away u go.

good luck



Don Gin and Ton said:


> makes a big difference, so much less drag for the air to go through. just watch ya bonce when your lurking in the stealth shelter, a 16" fan will wallop you good


 lol im lost on the mast bit of that m8? il turn of the fan to remove the grill, hahaha, so yeh im gunna move the biggest plants to the end of the room closest to the fan, coz to get in i have to take 2 plants out the room, so il put the smaller ones nr the door,

i notice on sambos pics its a cvomplete canopy so im not as worried now about ther being no room with leaves and stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

hahahah aye but you'll inevitably be in and out of the grow while it's on.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what ya think lads, knock'd up a mini cloner for the DWC test run of the smelly fingerez
> 
> View attachment 2546066View attachment 2546067View attachment 2546069View attachment 2546070View attachment 2546071View attachment 2546072
> 
> just water and a drop or two of clonex. how long you reckon for roots? a week or so?


Chuck abit of half strength rhiz in if you've got some mate my clones seem to love abit of it.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 28, 2013)

tuffles said:


> Afternoon Guys,
> 
> Been a while since I did a grow. Last time I was doing an indoor grow with hydro and stuff but due to a change in life, I now have a kid. The misses will not allow me to grow in the house.
> So I have found a couple of likely spots for an outdoor 'stealth' grow but am unsure when I should 1) start the seeds of indoors and 2) when should they go outside?
> ...


I've jus germinated a couple of bag seed that I'm gonna throw outside.
Best to start them off indoors mate, gonna let these get to about 2/3 weeks, then start puting them outside during the day for a week. Let them get used to the weather conditions Nd shit.
Then they can fuck off and fend for them selfs in the wilderness! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

fucking hell, only fixing a sqweky floorboard with nails and hammered threw a waterpipe

fuking water everywer, threw lounge ceiling the lot,  doh!


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking hell, only fixing a sqweky floorboard with nails and hammered threw a waterpipe
> 
> fuking water everywer, threw lounge ceiling the lot,  doh!


fuckin usless, am sure the kids coulda done a betta job leave it to them next time hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuckin usless, am sure the kids coulda done a betta job leave it to them next time hahaha


 lol not fucking happy i wanted the room changed around fast now im sat waiting fro council blooke, i got away with blag on te phone but a lot of these council dudes are blaggers therselves so its hard, hope i dont get one with brains itherwise he will know i did it,

im sure its just a sleave they put round the pipe fuksake its only a tiny lil hole but enough to sqwirt 3ft in the air,


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

any1 played the walking dead game? its really good.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol not fucking happy i wanted the room changed around fast now im sat waiting fro council blooke, i got away with blag on te phone but a lot of these council dudes are blaggers therselves so its hard, hope i dont get one with brains itherwise he will know i did it,
> 
> im sure its just a sleave they put round the pipe fuksake its only a tiny lil hole but enough to sqwirt 3ft in the air,


my brother threw a dart in the radiator, he just put a screw in the hole with some threading onit, that was 3 year ago.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 28, 2013)

I think we are all coming to terms with the hot air balloon crash that happened in Egypt.

Although some victims are still in denile


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I think we are all coming to terms with the hot air balloon crash that happened in Egypt.
> 
> Although some victims are still in denile


lolol that did look abit rough tho spoon basket on fire either burn to death or jump 100ft quite a few jumped, the pilot jumped at 10ft n 1 other jumped then n survived


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol that did look abit rough tho spoon basket on fire either burn to death or jump 100ft quite a few jumped, the pilot jumped at 10ft n 1 other jumped then n survived


Haha yeah I kno. I would of quite literally shit my self. Think I would rather fall to my death than be burnt to a fuckin crisp tho!


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

That's my biggest fear, getting burnt alive


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 28, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That's my biggest fear, getting burnt alive


Yeah it would be a bit inconvenient lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

HAHA, yh to say the least


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol that did look abit rough tho spoon basket on fire either burn to death or jump 100ft quite a few jumped, the pilot jumped at 10ft n 1 other jumped then n survived


lol id have grabbed sum1 and threw them out b4 me, done a mission impossible skydive, grab them,, roll 180 2ft b4 i hit the floor using them as a mattress,

its a plan, so if im ever in a flaming hot air balloon, watch this spot!! imo


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 28, 2013)

Just been given a vanilla kush and a northern lights seed of a friend.
Was thinking instead of buying some seeds for like 60 notes, growing these in a small veg box using some cfls and taking cuttings for my next grow.
Was even thinking of putting them into flower using the cfls after I've took cuttings from them.
Opinions? As I'm sure there will be some lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol id have grabbed sum1 and threw them out b4 me, done a mission impossible skydive, grab them,, roll 180 2ft b4 i hit the floor using them as a mattress,
> 
> its a plan, so if im ever in a flaming hot air balloon, watch this spot!! imo


Or you could of jus landed on ur foot ice. Sure that would soften the impact. Lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

nah man you just got to time your jump for that few secs above the ground.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

@newuser, I seen you and don chattin bout them td silent fans, I got an 8" one and I'm well happy with it, got a fan controller and only need to run the fan on just over half speed so at that speed she's not too noisey. Dons probly right tho comparing it to a 6" rvk, I wouldn't know I went straight from a 1m tent with a budget fan to this badboy so never really seen or heard a 6" rvk working, all in all the money I spent on mine was money well spent I reckon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

i went up before and was going to take a vid then though actually since i put the cooltube in place of the two hoods bolted together it has been a bit quieter. only really hear it hum in the middle of the night. mine's on full whack though


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i went up before and was going to take a vid then though actually since i put the cooltube in place of the two hoods bolted together it has been a bit quieter. only really hear it hum in the middle of the night. mine's on full whack though


I think there a good job and that sorta shit is worth spending money on, that an a carbon filter, they are fuckin huge tho along with a 1mx8" filter they take up a bita room. I'm only workin with budget lights at the min ill have to get a few cool tubes at some stage tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

aye, i don't think i could hang much more than i am on my 1.2 right now. i fear i knock into it one day, it'll collapse with my weight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

anyone else having bother getting onto silk road? asking for a pin? 

Saaaaaaaammmmmmmmmboooooooooooooooooo?!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone else having bother getting onto silk road? asking for a pin?
> 
> Saaaaaaaammmmmmmmmboooooooooooooooooo?!


Im just tryin now m8 but I ain't even got the sign in page yet


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

im on the road no probs??? must be ya comp don?

running lovely but its harsh looking at all them yummy drugs when ya skint n got no coins lol

@mg what was that hash from globalshipping like? he dus 50g for 220 nice price.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Easy shit lips how are we all? Is this silk road legit or what? Seem proper dodgy to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy shit lips how are we all? Is this silk road legit or what? Seem proper dodgy to me


OY u havent been here long enough to start the insults.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha you love it really... how's the ladies? Mine are going crazy getting some nice funky smells now man and plenty of bud sites


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im on the road no probs??? must be ya comp don?
> 
> running lovely but its harsh looking at all them yummy drugs when ya skint n got no coins lol
> 
> @mg what was that hash from globalshipping like? he dus 50g for 220 nice price.


Not to sure m8, it's wasn't to dear, I tried to get the m8 the most for his money sorta thing but still good stuff, he got a couple of bits of Moroccan and his was the best imo. Aye that's no bad, I was looking at a few decent hashes and u could get a 100g bit of a few good things for bout 400. Thinkin of doin that after I get rid of some stuff from next run, at least wen the weed runs out ill have plenty of that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im on the road no probs??? must be ya comp don?
> 
> running lovely but its harsh looking at all them yummy drugs when ya skint n got no coins lol
> 
> @mg what was that hash from globalshipping like? he dus 50g for 220 nice price.


the log on screen has some field for putting in a 'PIN' it's not my web pin. dunno wtf to do really.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

googleyed has mandrax always wanted to try the hes giving out free samples uk only, no1 is on it hes only sending uk n just yanks begging for worldwide shipping im on that shit gonna ge me a free sample.

get on it mg,don hes just looking for uk people and no1 is on it but yanks.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the log on screen has some field for putting in a 'PIN' it's not my web pin. dunno wtf to do really.


1st bit you put username the 2nd password n 3rd there should be a lil box with letters n number you have to the type them into the lil box, ha presto lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Don ur a fucking jinx, had problems gettin on so deleted it all and downloaded the new tor bundle, it's takin fuckin ages here. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Mandrax lol, wouldn't even know what it looks like or what to do with it.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

its ya comps quad core n 8mb of ram the road is running lovely lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> googleyed has mandrax always wanted to try the hes giving out free samples uk only, no1 is on it hes only sending uk n just yanks begging for worldwide shipping im on that shit gonna ge me a free sample.
> 
> get on it mg,don hes just looking for uk people and no1 is on it but yanks.


if it's psychodelic, fuck that. 

as or the 3 lines sambo like i say i deletd my original link, this one says some shit about a pin needed as they've had hackers. so i reckon original onion link should take me to normal log in right? pm me it will ya fella.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Aww yeah login page is here and no fuckin pin....what have u done don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Don ur a fucking jinx, had problems gettin on so deleted it all and downloaded the new tor bundle, it's takin fuckin ages here. Fingers crossed


aye it does, but it's safer apparently. it's just getting connected once your on it's kush


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mandrax lol, wouldn't even know what it looks like or what to do with it.


ill have yours then lol it a very rare drug mg a old sleeping tablet i think? you can crush em and mix with weed or just pop the tab very rare tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if it's psychodelic, fuck that.
> 
> as or the 3 lines sambo like i say i deletd my original link, this one says some shit about a pin needed as they've had hackers. so i reckon original onion link should take me to normal log in right? pm me it will ya fella.


Don I just deleted tor browser and downloaded it again and it's workin fine m8, not try tht or something


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its ya comps quad core n 8mb of ram the road is running lovely lol


8MB? thats su beastly ram u got,,, sureley u mean 8GB? u donk!

and tor networkcan be slow, the pin is the captcha with numbers on, sumtimes can take a age to show up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

had to get it again from the hidden wiki. not like these guys send a round robin to update you eh lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 28, 2013)

i just logged in to SR ok. it didnt ask for a pin just the usual passphrase


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.onion.to/enter.php?entryurl=AJMqE5B0EC8ep1fISYHky_WaDz62--C_KQN9fMcCjjMwF3Vd6XDk7hXqJm-5DQs6A-TeiOG10npl

^have fun 

http://meatspin.com/

even more fun

http://1man1jar.org/

and more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

nah im more lemon party, you think i fell of teh interwebz banana boat son? lolz


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.onion.to/enter.php?entryurl=AJMqE5B0EC8ep1fISYHky_WaDz62--C_KQN9fMcCjjMwF3Vd6XDk7hXqJm-5DQs6A-TeiOG10npl
> 
> ^have fun
> 
> ...


Ive learned not to click on ur links anymore u cunt, fuck knows what they are


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

cheers i'm in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive learned not to click on ur links anymore u cunt, fuck knows what they are


lmao,, the 1man1jar is great! watchto the end trust its gr9 fun



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers i'm in


np man, fuk that tor bisness its a pin sumtimes


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Did u click on the link for that stuff sambo 0.15 btc for shippin, have u got it???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

ok so who did i make all them ids for on silk rd? not loads just a few, wen i made my id i had no pin? wtf


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.onion.to/enter.php?entryurl=AJMqE5B0EC8ep1fISYHky_WaDz62--C_KQN9fMcCjjMwF3Vd6XDk7hXqJm-5DQs6A-TeiOG10npl
> 
> ^have fun
> 
> ...


dirty bastard.

Anyone use biobizz? i was thinkin about addin topmax to my veggin plants, since its got some trace nutes or summit, but its a flowerin booster?


----------



## moggggys (Feb 28, 2013)

silk road !!! silk fuckin road 


cant knock you guys at all 


1man 1 jar , thats a motherless special , niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee

922B1C7


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Ordering me new beans in the morning can't fuckin wait I'm goin for the blue dream and bubba kush from humboldt seeds. Couldn't choose between bubba lush and chemdawg but the bubba is mainly indicate so went for that one.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ordering me new beans in the morning can't fuckin wait I'm goin for the blue dream and bubba kush from humboldt seeds. Couldn't choose between bubba lush and chemdawg but the bubba is mainly indicate so went for that one.


Take it ur waitin on attitudes freebies then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Of course lol I was tempted to order them now cuz I'll get 4 free trainwreck and 3 others but fuck that I'll take the 10 yes please


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyway mg how's the physcosis goin?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

All good I think, ain't seen them since I topped up the tanks yesterday.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

QUOTE=Mastergrow;8749524]All good I think, ain't seen them since I topped up the tanks yesterday.[/QUOTE]

I take it you all hydro then no hand watering? Lazy if u ask me


----------



## moggggys (Feb 28, 2013)

going to do a decent sized order myself 

humbodt trainwreak , already run it once and its fuckin brilliant , also getting a few more for outdoors plus a fair few autos , i will be comparing the pick and mix prices though to see if its worth it as the p+M is a tenner cheaper for tw , need to do the maths but im way to wankered too , not good , that lure of free seeds is a bitch

edit , fuck i forgot why i was posting , bubba , rather friggin nice as it happens , running this next to prez rez og18 and its looking the nicer of the 2 , glad i took a clone , if the smokes anything like every other bubba ive grown mogs is soon going to be a vegetable


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> going to do a decent sized order myself
> 
> humbodt trainwreak , already run it once and its fuckin brilliant , also getting a few more for outdoors plus a fair few autos , i will be comparing the pick and mix prices though to see if its worth it as the p+M is a tenner cheaper for tw , need to do the maths but im way to wankered too , not good , that lure of free seeds is a bitch


Ha ha the lure of free seeds I know what you sayin tho mate.I'm excited about these humboldt seeds I've seen some good things about them and there vid on you tubes pretty sick


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> QUOTE=Mastergrow;8749524]All good I think, ain't seen them since I topped up the tanks yesterday.


I take it you all hydro then no hand watering? Lazy if u ask me [/QUOTE]

Yeah m8, I can be but that's not the reason for it, can be away from home for upto two weeks at a time with work and shit so can't do any other way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeh working aways proper shit ain't it I was in london last year for fookin ages had to teach the misses how to treat the ladies let me tell ya that wasn't easy


----------



## moggggys (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh working aways proper shit ain't it I was in london last year for fookin ages had to teach the misses how to treat the ladies let me tell ya that wasn't easy



nooooooo

no quicker way to kill a plant than to let someone else look after them , walked that path , walked the ``wheres the fuckin fans gone ? ``path , apparently the internet said to pull off all the fans ................ or the other fave `` they looked done so i chopped them `` , this would have been cool had they not been at 4.5 weeks out of 8 and the fucktard had never seen a plant in flower before


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh working aways proper shit ain't it I was in london last year for fookin ages had to teach the misses how to treat the ladies let me tell ya that wasn't easy


I been doin it for years m8, just a way of life to me now. Jobs around home just don't gimme enuf hours or money


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeh man you gotta go where the money is mate were all over the uk but we travel all the time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> nooooooo
> 
> no quicker way to kill a plant than to let someone else look after them , walked that path , walked the ``wheres the fuckin fans gone ? ``path , apparently the internet said to pull off all the fans ................ or the other fave `` they looked done so i chopped them `` , this would have been cool had they not been at 4.5 weeks out of 8 and the fucktard had never seen a plant in flower before


Ha ha ha fuck that mate.nag the misses is a gooden an it was only a week or 2 at a time.god if I came home and shed chopped it think id chop her fuckin fanny off lol


----------



## moggggys (Feb 28, 2013)

we had a convo 

`` look at the crystals on it ``
`` its the white hairs you fuckin tard , there the hairs ``
`` oh , i thought they were the crystals ``


----------



## Nitro1990 (Feb 28, 2013)

been on this forum nearly 3 years and ive only just found this wtf


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 28, 2013)

This is the fastes moving thread on the forum I'd say, hang on tight lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2013)

woohoo, N00BS plenty!! more n00bs than u can shake a stick at


----------



## iiKode (Feb 28, 2013)

yer all fanny dodgers hahahahaahahhahaha


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 28, 2013)

Such typical London slang in this thread, giving us English a bad name!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Cockney Knob Jockeys!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yer all fanny dodgers hahahahaahahhahaha


fuckin salad dodgers more like....


hsfkush said:


> Such typical London slang in this thread, giving us English a bad name!


I'll have you know we speak the Queens English round here! well except ic3m4le but we make an exception cos he's special. 

morning mustard mits.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Such typical London slang in this thread, giving us English a bad name!


there isnt many people from london in this thread theres more jock bastards than anything, riu is about the only thing them fucktards could invade......


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

I resemble that remark!

I know both my parents!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2013)

morning D n Don

curing am i right in thinking after 6months the weed will only get worse not better?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

Not while i'm walking hadrians wall they aint. here's one for you, the national trust are actually advising people not to walk down just the middle of the wall as it's wearing a deep groove in the fucker and it won'rt be safe if it continues. 

i bet hadrian's sat up there pissing himself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning D n Don
> 
> curing am i right in thinking after 6months the weed will only get worse not better?


that bi i sent you had lost all smell and flavour almost but still got you high right? i think you can prolong, by freezing but i could be wrong.

mornin fella


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that bi i sent you had lost all smell and flavour almost but still got you high right? i think you can prolong, by freezing but i could be wrong.
> 
> mornin fella


yeah still got me stoned but like ya say lost smell n flavour, thats what i thought cure then freeze to preserve its just me dad dont smoke n thinks hes got the best of the bes cause some has been curing 9mnths lmao i told him 6month is ya max n even then i thought it was best to do a 8-12wk cure? but i never cure lol just a 7day dry n gone so dont no all that much bout curing.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

anyone else using this? >http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8DIWgrS5XA


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Some of the old schoolers are keen on keeping weed when dried and cured in the fridge. Not sure what difference that would have. And freezing should also be possible (I kept stuff in the freezer in the UK). But I think after several months there are certain things that get lost. Actually if you read the medible thread that Don posted somewhere, the OP in that goes on about decarbing and how this is a continual process with weed. i.e even after its dried and cured the plant will still continue to break down. So I think unless you extract, make hash or something, then the product in its grass state will loose something over time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah still got me stoned but like ya say lost smell n flavour, thats what i thought cure then freeze to preserve its just me dad dont smoke n thinks hes got the best of the bes cause some has been curing 9mnths lmao i told him 6month is ya max n even then i thought it was best to do a 8-12wk cure? but i never cure lol just a 7day dry n gone so dont no all that much bout curing.



it' personal preference I reckon and something the shermans will argue over til their blue in the physog but i reckon you couldn't tell the difference in a blind smoke test between say 2 months cure and 6 month. the objective of breaking down the chlorophyll is done long before 3 month.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, and where's my manner. Morning!!!! What a fantastic day it is today.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Some of the old schoolers are keen on keeping weed when dried and cured in the fridge. Not sure what difference that would have. And freezing should also be possible (I kept stuff in the freezer in the UK). But I think after several months there are certain things that get lost. Actually if you read the medible thread that Don posted somewhere, the OP in that goes on about decarbing and how this is a continual process with weed. i.e even after its dried and cured the plant will still continue to break down. So I think unless you extract, make hash or something, then the product in its grass state will loose something over time.


spot on, you should all check that thread, her medibles almost made me cream me kecks. she's fit as too. she uses lecithin (sp) to help break down the thc into a form more easily absorbed into the bloodstream).


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a Dutch guy last night tell me my 3 1/2 week cured weed was "een beetje jong" which means a little bit young (or fresh and uncured in English).....This was after he spent about 5 minuts walking around with the nug in his hand explaining how amazing it smelt and wow this, and wow that...drunken bafoon.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> it' personal preference I reckon and something the shermans will argue over til their blue in the physog but i reckon you couldn't tell the difference in a blind smoke test between say 2 months cure and 6 month. the objective of breaking down the chlorophyll is done long before 3 month.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

you've got a decent nose for it, having done yer posh wine tasting course. what does old cured dog smell and taste like in comparison to new fresh cured? 

can't believe i'm asking what old dog smells like. fuckin must be friday. bong time.....


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

started a little journal guys > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/628747-perpetual-bliss-starring-some-uk.html


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it's best at around 4 weeks. (ie the younger stuff is better) As for my actual sense of smell, it's pretty crap to be fair. I think the main thing is trying to recognise smells, instead of saying, smells like Fruit Loops, lmfao.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've got a decent nose for it, having done yer posh wine tasting course. what does old cured dog smell and taste like in comparison to new fresh cured?
> 
> can't believe i'm asking what old dog smells like. fuckin must be friday. bong time.....


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she's fit as too.


What what? does she go to your gym mate...or you've seen a pic of her and you "would". I never saw a pic of her....booo!


----------



## PODMA (Mar 1, 2013)

heh know how you all feel i just got a Auto in cupboard grow with cfl and floures budget low so building up as i go so far 6 T8's , one small LED, 2 30w cfl cool white for flower, lukin for some advise,the girl is in bat mix on its 5th week , some bottom leaves are yellowin is she in need of nutes ? also , i've been given some Canna Flores A+B flower nutes but i noticed the bottle has a USE BY Date, an i still use it, Thanks


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Bottom leaves will tend to yellow later in the flower period. No biggie really.

If you are on cfl's, perhaps get some 2700k's in there as well. Cool white light these days is around 4000-4100k if shop bought. For flowering you are better with the 2700k range.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

hahahah vids in my journo, ya prevert.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

Morning gents, this fucking harvest time does me sweed in , wrecked from am to pm ! Gonna do some beans from BB next I think ( no fairys cometh forth yet ) , just orderd pump, line, drippers ect for my coco, pissed off hand watering . Orderd canna ab , boost, rizo and a bottle of bud candy to try, gonna stand airpots on sloping corrugated sheet for run off. Any advice on boosters ect that work with the canna ? and what to order from BB ? Can I still get discount with them ? . Have a Good Friday me old mukers .


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

Drop them an email basoomer, mention uk thread and they'll work something out for you I am sure.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Drop them an email basoomer, mention uk thread and they'll work something out for you I am sure.


Cheers DST, I will do, still no dog there though !


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

alright lads hows it going. these last few weeks are dragging. i just want to chop these fuckers down now but im giving them atleast 9 weeks. i might give the amnesia till 10 just so i can get them into my other wilma and give them a week on ripen. i was thick as fuck to think i could put 3 strains all at different stages into the same system. ill get some pics up later


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers DST, I will do, still no dog there though !


ive been keeping an eye out for the dog. ive got some blue widow vegging up at the mo to go in after this run but i wanted some dog to run on the other side


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Drop them an email basoomer, mention uk thread and they'll work something out for you I am sure.





mrt1980 said:


> ive been keeping an eye out for the dog. ive got some blue widow vegging up at the mo to go in after this run but i wanted some dog to run on the other side


I just finished 2 of them m8, 1 taller pheno gave me 2 oz nice tight bud, the othe was smaller & rather leafy ! Not a bad smoke, not much of a flavour though !


----------



## iiKode (Mar 1, 2013)

Holt64 said:


> We sell the following.
> 1. *AK strains *
> 2. *Blue Strains *
> 3. *Cheese strains *
> ...


yep, you forgot to add how retarded we must be to get into contact with you.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been keeping an eye out for the dog. ive got some blue widow vegging up at the mo to go in after this run but i wanted some dog to run on the other side


Them wilma systems work best IMO with clones m8, at the start I was doin a few diff seeds in them and it can be hectic all growin at diff size and pace. I done the blue widow in mine, two in a the 4 pot and scrogg them, they seemed to love the wilma system m8. I surprised myself when I pulled 16 o from them but there wer quite a few seeds cos the bastards hermied on me


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I just finished 2 of them m8, 1 taller pheno gave me 2 oz nice tight bud, the othe was smaller & rather leafy ! Not a bad smoke, not much of a flavour though !


ive grown a free seed before and it had a lot more budd than leaf. the taste wasnt the best, i found it an earthy sort of taste but it was covered in crystals. ill be getting some of that guanokalong, its supposed to improve taste and smell


----------



## iiKode (Mar 1, 2013)

I wanted one of them wilma 4's, but im pushed for space and cant fit one into my closet by 1 inch, so i guess it'l jus be x4 11L wilma square pots an hand water, not like iv got a job or anythin stoppin me hand waterin haha


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

@mrt, I've orderd some of that bud candy to see if it improves taste , just for the crack, have u used it b4 m8 ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Them wilma systems work best IMO with clones m8, at the start I was doin a few diff seeds in them and it can be hectic all growin at diff size and pace. I done the blue widow in mine, two in a the 4 pot and scrogg them, they seemed to love the wilma system m8. I surprised myself when I pulled 16 o from them but there wer quite a few seeds cos the bastards hermied on me


i get that mate, i want to be running clones soon but i want to find a few keepers first. the ones that are different sizes were put in at different time due to 2 mutant looking amnesia that i threw away. the amnesia had a 3 week veg but the PE got thrown in at the start of flower and a white widow went in about a week after that because the mrs made me just as i was pulling the seed case off a blue widow and i snapped that fucker lol. the PE looks about 3 weeks into 12/12 and the white widow looks about 2. heres an old pic so you can see what i mean. i had a few pollen sacks and seeds with it but ive got that dutch masters reverse. i found a pollen sack on a mutated fan leaf that had some budd growing out of it so i sprayed them down and i havent noticed anything since


@bazz no i havent mate. i was looking at the budd candy, it costs more but you use less so its probably the same cost wise. i just decided to go with the guano stuff because fellow members here have used it. i was looking at this pack because i fancied a change from canna boost http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advanced-Nutrients-Meal-Deal-Big-Bud-Overdrive-Bud-Candy-1lts-/180832375132?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a1a73115c but its quite expensive


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I wanted one of them wilma 4's, but im pushed for space and cant fit one into my closet by 1 inch, so i guess it'l jus be x4 11L wilma square pots an hand water, not like iv got a job or anythin stoppin me hand waterin haha


all depends on what mendium you got in there. hand watering coco or soil is fuck all but those clay pebbles dry out quick. ive got mine watering every 2 hours now and they seem to love it


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

In my two 9 systems some plants grow better than other, just depend wer there situated at. Next time I'm only runnin 8-9 in the same two systems but might cut a sheet of 9mm ply to fit over each system and cut out 4 holes in each for wer I want the plants to be, see how that goes

aye m8, keep the pump on 15 mins every two hours and they'll be all good, what about them drippers, what sorta flow u got now mrt


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> In my two 9 systems some plants grow better than other, just depend wer there situated at. Next time I'm only runnin 8-9 in the same two systems but might cut a sheet of 9mm ply to fit over each system and cut out 4 holes in each for wer I want the plants to be, see how that goes
> 
> aye m8, keep the pump on 15 mins every two hours and they'll be all good, what about them drippers, what sorta flow u got now mrt


its doing the job mate. i put a bigger pipe on and got a more powerfull pump but it dont look much different. i think i was being paranoid. i thought the pot would fill up being as they call it flood and drain lol. i checked the clay about an inch below the surface and it was wet so i think its all good

i wanted to make a mini scrog screen out of 2-3mm stainless steel with a bit of fencing over it with 50mm holes and have another 2-4 bars as legs sort of things sunk into the clay. i got hight problems as it is without the extra hight lost through the wilma rez. so ive had to bend these over at the main stem when they finished stretching


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> its doing the job mate. i put a bigger pipe on and got a more powerfull pump but it dont look much different. i think i was being paranoid. i thought the pot would fill up being as they call it flood and drain lol. i checked the clay about an inch below the surface and it was wet so i think its all good
> 
> i wanted to make a mini scrog screen out of 2-3mm stainless steel with a bit of fencing over it with 50mm holes and have another 2-4 bars as legs sort of things sunk into the clay. i got hight problems as it is without the extra hight lost through the wilma rez. so ive had to bend these over at the main stem when they finished stretching


If ur looking to scrogg in ur tent m8 u could look into the scrogg screens made for tents, that's what I used I my 1m tent there a good job


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If ur looking to scrogg in ur tent m8 u could look into the scrogg screens made for tents, that's what I used I my 1m tent there a good job


nice one mate cheers. i never thought to look for pre-made screens. thats saved me a few quid


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

Came across these pics thot I'd share lol, first ever grow, bagseed, shitty cfl tube lights and soil....yes soil lol


----------



## PODMA (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Mr Ganga, any advice on the bloom nutes i been given, as said they hav a date on the bottles like food products, does this mean they can't be used or can i ignore it. They both nearly full 500ml


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

And after about 6-8 weeks or so got fed up with shit light and a cuboard and bought a 600w and built a mini shed in a shed and threw them in there



We all gotta start somewhere lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> nice one mate cheers. i never thought to look for pre-made screens. thats saved me a few quid


Ye get them for different sizes off tents and u can put the frame in at the start and put the metal racks on when needed, easily moved up and down and not too dear by the time u go and buy all the shit and make one


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 1, 2013)

Easy lads...I've had decent results we bio bizz Topmax in coco, also Baz the canna boost works a treat if you foliar feed with it, an you use fuck all a 250ml bottle will last years lol...I foliar till week 5 then what's left gets lobbed in when I use the overdrive then when it's gone I use Topmax till the last week ..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

So only solutions containing NPK are subject to EU fertiliser legislation, solutions containing chemicals and PGR's like Triacontanol and GA must simply be labelled 'plant food' as long as the info on the container is a "fair description of it's contents and actions".

Next up, the US.

On it Don!


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ye get them for different sizes off tents and u can put the frame in at the start and put the metal racks on when needed, easily moved up and down and not too dear by the time u go and buy all the shit and make one


£70 odd for the both sides aint bad at all. i rough priced the stuff up and it would have set me back about £100


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> £70 odd for the both sides aint bad at all. i rough priced the stuff up and it would have set me back about £100


£70 odd???, maybe ur looking at something different, what size tent u got m8? Look for a utility shelf, there on growell for £25-£30

maybe u need 2 do ye?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Drop them an email basoomer, mention uk thread and they'll work something out for you I am sure.





Mastergrow said:


> And after about 6-8 weeks or so got fed up with shit light and a cuboard and bought a 600w and built a mini shed in a shed and threw them in there
> 
> View attachment 2547587View attachment 2547588View attachment 2547590View attachment 2547591View attachment 2547592
> 
> We all gotta start somewhere lol





PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy lads...I've had decent results we bio bizz Topmax in coco, also Baz the canna boost works a treat if you foliar feed with it, an you use fuck all a 250ml bottle will last years lol...I foliar till week 5 then what's left gets lobbed in when I use the overdrive then when it's gone I use Topmax till the last week ..


Cheers lads, just made butter with 2 shoe boxes full of sugar leaf ! In slow cooker overnight .Cakes r baking !


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

a few pics of the GK x Exo @ 7(ish) weeks flower



messed up topping her tbh, very dense, have got 4 cuts of her in my journal in siggy that are gunna go thru flower without being topped.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> a few pics of the GK x Exo @ 7(ish) weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 2547658View attachment 2547659View attachment 2547660
> 
> messed up topping her tbh, very dense, have got 4 cuts of her in my journal in siggy that are gunna go thru flower without being topped.


How's that Smelly Fingerez coming on TicKle, started flowering her yet?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> £70 odd???, maybe ur looking at something different, what size tent u got m8? Look for a utility shelf, there on growell for £25-£30
> 
> maybe u need 2 do ye?


yeah 2 mate. £32.50 each plus £5 odd postage. i got the 2.4x1.2 tent at the mo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah 2 mate. £32.50 each plus £5 odd postage. i got the 2.4x1.2 tent at the mo.


I get u now m8. It says on the growell site u need to take the cover off ur tent to put the brackets on, I never done that, I split my corner poles in the middle wer they join and was able to slip the corner brackets onto the poles that way


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I get u now m8. It says on the growell site u need to take the cover off ur tent to put the brackets on, I never done that, I split my corner poles in the middle wer they join and was able to slip the corner brackets onto the poles that way


i get you mate. fuck taking the whole thing down if you dont have to. i might have to take my tent down again. the mrs wants to decorate the landing and stairs so with the wall paperer and carpet fitters fucking about ill have to get it packed away. i might need a new tent then with all the taking down and putting back up its gone through


----------



## delvite (Mar 1, 2013)

good afternoon uk, hope alls green n healthy? 
hows this for trich close ups ..............................
[video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
......................................peace to the uk community  Delvite


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How's that Smelly Fingerez coming on TicKle, started flowering her yet?


i put the clone straight into flower, she's at week 6 i think, totally lost track as i got 5 different strains all at dif dates at min, she's going well tho, the clone i took from her is bigger than she is, just waiting on a smoke to see if i add her to the rotation 

from clone in flower 


some pics of the clone i have in veg now, need to try keep her small as she wont be being used for cuts for over a month yet, some cuts for the fairy maybe? 


She's got a lovely smell to her, and is just starting to throw loads of purple out, smells well (yet to come across a flowering cannabis plant that doesent) so hope she smokes as good as your plant looked


----------



## mintcake (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a way (other than reading the seed packet) to establish an auto from a normal photo plant?
My friend some time ago spent around £50 on a pack of 5 Big Buddah Blue Cheese seeds and i've just transferred mine it into its 3rd home around about 40 days in, instead of a conventional plant pot i got hold of a free potato growing kit, which included a heavy duty style growing bag, its been swapped from a 12 liter plant pot into this grow bag and has gone up to just about 45 liters of growing medium....

Its obviously a concern as auto's will take 80-90 days from start to finish regardless of room to grow (there will be more than plenty) 
where as a normal photo plant I can keep in veg until its monster sized and then flip it on 12/12 when i'm happy with its size and make full use of all that space.

My mate's too much of a doughnut to have read the packet...

Any suggestions?

Not the best shot, but here's a pic


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

cake any one ?...........


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> cake any one ?...........View attachment 2547839View attachment 2547840


go on then....you twisted my arm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking good them tickle m8 looking forward to a smoke of the gkx looks well fruity tbh. Shiuld come and see mjne m8 ther looking ace .im a welll happy camper


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> cake any one ?...........View attachment 2547839View attachment 2547840


did u make it with normal butter? if so next time use ghee it deffo makes it stronger, also best method i found was using a slow cooker 2hr on high 2hr on low.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> go on then....you twisted my arm


they turn you into a robot ! last time i made them, i sat down for an hour & realized i couldn't move , struggled up to bed like a fucking dribbling idiot !


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Looking good them tickle m8 looking forward to a smoke of the gkx looks well fruity tbh. Shiuld come and see mjne m8 ther looking ace .im a welll happy camper


yeah, smells well, hopefully be down within next 2 weeks, cant come soon enough tbh, the wait is killing me!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u make it with normal butter? if so next time use ghee it deffo makes it stronger, also best method i found was using a slow cooker 2hr on high 2hr on low.


Yes m8, block of country life & 5 hours in slow cooker.Squeezed every last drop out threw cheesecloth


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

i made some a while back, convinced my mum a slice would help her sleep, she proper freaked out, doubt she'll ever eat owt i cook again, even tricked my bro into eating a slice (he dont smoke pot) then sat back and waited


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i made some a while back, convinced my mum a slice would help her sleep, she proper freaked out, doubt she'll ever eat owt i cook again, even tricked my bro into eating a slice (he dont smoke pot) then sat back and waited


ive been busting to do that with my old man, id love to see him stoned. he said he tried smoking it when he was younger and it didnt do anything to him


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2013)

i gave our shitzu a small bit once, it was bucking around the room like its arse was being poked and freaking out for nearly 3 days ! my mrs thought it had bad legs and a mental problem ! , shed fucking kill me if she ever found out !.


ps, its been dead for a year now by the way,lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheers for that last post baz, had a right fucking laugh at that lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been busting to do that with my old man, id love to see him stoned. he said he tried smoking it when he was younger and it didnt do anything to him


dude thats a challenge if ever i heard 1 , hes willing you on


----------



## moggggys (Mar 1, 2013)

mintcake said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way (other than reading the seed packet) to establish an auto from a normal photo plant?
> My friend some time ago spent around £50 on a pack of 5 Big Buddah Blue Cheese seeds and i've just transferred mine it into its 3rd home around about 40 days in, instead of a conventional plant pot i got hold of a free potato growing kit, which included a heavy duty style growing bag, its been swapped from a 12 liter plant pot into this grow bag and has gone up to just about 45 liters of growing medium....
> 
> Its obviously a concern as auto's will take 80-90 days from start to finish regardless of room to grow (there will be more than plenty)
> ...


ifs its not started to flower after week 3 then its not an auto at all , it could be a semi auto but given you said its ment to be blue cheese then its more than likely its either bb fucked up genetics or a normal pack , i have heard of a few bb autos not flowering until there on 12/12 , not a problem indoors , a roya;l twat outdoors if your expecting an auto


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 1, 2013)

Well looks like I won't be planting these fucking bag seed outside after all!
Built a little veg box today took me the best part of half a day, took it up to the spare room, put my little 150 cfl in it, turned round to put the two seedlings in the box and sat there were two small pots of coco! Looked down the hallway and saw my dog with greenery hanging out its big stupid mouth!
Needless to say he got a beating lol.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 1, 2013)

fuck i know that feeling , off to the woodland to tend the babys taking the worlds dumbest fuckin animal along with me , crouched down doing slug patrol on 1 and braindeath has sat down on me next fuckin plant


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well looks like I won't be planting these fucking bag seed outside after all!
> Built a little veg box today took me the best part of half a day, took it up to the spare room, put my little 150 cfl in it, turned round to put the two seedlings in the box and sat there were two small pots of coco! Looked down the hallway and saw my dog with greenery hanging out its big stupid mouth!
> Needless to say he got a beating lol.


It was u that should've got the beating, it was ur stupidity to let the dog near the plants after all, and dogs do love mj leaves


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright ladies bizzle checkin in again. Made my order this morning 86 quid but got 14 free fookin bostin deal I'm well chuffed.blue dream and bubba kush for me next


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> It was u that should've got the beating, it was ur stupidity to let the dog near the plants after all, and dogs do love mj leaves


Well some one could of fucking told me that! Lol
Kinda wish it was budding, taught the little fucker a lesson


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck i know that feeling , off to the woodland to tend the babys taking the worlds dumbest fuckin animal along with me , crouched down doing slug patrol on 1 and braindeath has sat down on me next fuckin plant


Ha ha gutted, you gotta love dogs but fuck me they are dumb! Lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone tried that mexican weed from the silk road? the oz for 40 quid i think it is, how is it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Anyone tried that mexican weed from the silk road? the oz for 40 quid i think it is, how is it?


Good reports on the forums about it m8, gimme a week or so and ill post a few pics. 40 quids worth of shit soapbar or an oz of not great but maybe average weed????


----------



## iiKode (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Good reports on the forums about it m8, gimme a week or so and ill post a few pics. 40 quids worth of shit soapbar or an oz of not great but maybe average weed????


yeah mate, if its alright it could fund a better grow setup for me haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, if its alright it could fund a better grow setup for me haha


One guy from the uk says he got 4 and put them out at 180 a piece so can't be too bad I reckon, hopefully well soon see. Get it ordered te fuck before its all gone, these things don't last forever u know!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> One guy from the uk says he got 4 and put them out at 180 a piece so can't be too bad I reckon, hopefully well soon see. Get it ordered te fuck before its all gone, these things don't last forever u know!


Aye, im gettin an oz in 2 weeks if its alright, all buy another one an push it out at 150 depending on quality.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2013)

Silk road fuckin mad!!!! U got balls tho putting in ur address


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Aye, im gettin an oz in 2 weeks if its alright, all buy another one an push it out at 150 depending on quality.


Haha fly boys goina see how mine is first eh, fuck that, all pics and reports are cancelled lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 1, 2013)

out of interest if an order comes from silk road whats the packaging like , do they go to town on smell control ? is there much stopped and opened ? id be too shit scared to order myself unless i had someone whos clean as anything to play at catch the postman , sounds a great mark up but the risk seems rather massive


----------



## iiKode (Mar 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> out of interest if an order comes from silk road whats the packaging like , do they go to town on smell control ? is there much stopped and opened ? id be too shit scared to order myself unless i had someone whos clean as anything to play at catch the postman , sounds a great mark up but the risk seems rather massive


Its all vacuum sealed, so i presume its orite on smell control


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

Go on sr and look at the feedback and shit, most say stuff like "quick delivery and brilliant packaging". It's all good, obviously they put the effort in cos if it dosent get there they get bad reports and don't sell no more. I got a bit of coke and thot the pack was empty, actually had to search a bit for it lol

its just like eBay lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Go on sr and look at the feedback and shit, most say stuff like "quick delivery and brilliant packaging". It's all good, obviously they put the effort in cos if it dosent get there they get bad reports and don't sell no more. I got a bit of coke and thot the pack was empty, actually had to search a bit for it lol
> 
> its just like eBay lol


What was the coke like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

well even th my sunmaster is a 600 i must say the 250 phillips, the plants love that bulb much more.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Go on sr and look at the feedback and shit, most say stuff like "quick delivery and brilliant packaging". It's all good, obviously they put the effort in cos if it dosent get there they get bad reports and don't sell no more. I got a bit of coke and thot the pack was empty, actually had to search a bit for it lol
> 
> its just like eBay lol


bashed to fuck ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> bashed to fuck ?


prolly lol lumps of paracetamol in ther not even crushed n doubt


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

First bit I got was wee rocks, second bit was powder cos some bash it up for easier shipping. First bit was real good coke second wasn't as good but still a hell of a lot better than the shit u get round here. Exspensive on sr but probly more in 1grm of there than u would get in 5 off the street here


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly lol lumps of paracetamol in ther not even crushed n doubt


Aye m8 that's it, all the good reports is all lies and I wouldn't even know what coke was even if u blew it up my nostrils lol

anyway, what makes u think they like the Phillips more?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye m8 that's it, all the good reports is all lies and I wouldn't even know what coke was even if u blew it up my nostrils lol
> 
> anyway, what makes u think they like the Phillips more?



well i been moving em around as ther geting bigger,or access, everytime i move sum to the phillips end of the room the seem to get a boost in growth, much more substantial than the sunmaster,,dunno hard to explain unless u see what im talking about

lol on the coke, yeh it will be good at first then wen the stash starts going down they start bashing it, ciommon practice as the stash runs down. still,gotta be betetr thna the estate shite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

The guy's who sell proper fish-scale on the road never bash it. You can tell as soon as you get it in your hands if it's near on pure coke, pretty much by just looking at it.

Squeeze it between two fingers and watch what happens.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i been moving em around as ther geting bigger,or access, everytime i move sum to the phillips end of the room the seem to get a boost in growth, much more substantial than the sunmaster,,dunno hard to explain unless u see what im talking about
> 
> lol on the coke, yeh it will be good at first then wen the stash starts going down they start bashing it, ciommon practice as the stash runs down. still,gotta be betetr thna the estate shite


When u say a boost in growth, good growth like or stretching? Cos there dealin with different batches on there too somes better than others, I pretty much look thru the forums and see who's is supposedly best if I order any of that, it's always goina be a gamble tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

Seen this daft cow.....

http://news.yahoo.com/mass-woman-sues-fedex-over-marijuana-delivery-135742401.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2013)

took this the other day there looking good now


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The guy's who sell proper fish-scale on the road never bash it. You can tell as soon as you get it in your hands if it's near on pure coke, pretty much by just looking at it.
> 
> Squeeze it between two fingers and watch what happens.


Theres guys on the forums testin the shit when they get it and posting the results too, it's not always what the vendor says but still better than round here. How can a guy round here sell a grm for 30-40 and there be much coke in it. And fuck knows what else, don't fancy a 16 year old hoody cuttin up my coke with stuff from his kitchen ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Seen this daft cow.....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/mass-woman-sues-fedex-over-marijuana-delivery-135742401.html


An aunt of mine recieved a package few years back with 14g of weed from Canada, wasn't addressed to her house but the surname was the same so musta been mixed up, anyway she never knew what it was and asked me to come over and see, when I told her it was weed she says take it away to fuck outta my house lol, happy days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Theres guys on the forums testin the shit when they get it and posting the results too, it's not always what the vendor says but still better than round here. How can a guy round here sell a grm for 30-40 and there be much coke in it. And fuck knows what else, don't fancy a 16 year old hoody cuttin up my coke with stuff from his kitchen ffs


You should actively look for the fish-scale then because it's there, probably cost you around £70 a gram.

Fish-scale on the streets will set you back around £125-£130 a g if you can find it, I can get it from some Paki links round here @ £35-£40 for 0.4g but I've not partaken myself.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When u say a boost in growth,


 i mean like,wer the fuk did that extra branch cum fromn, or damn that buds apeared fast, copared to wen i had the plant the other end of the room under the other bulb, the phillips is a son T watever the fuk that is, bud the plantss eem to love it,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

Eyup, turns out I misunderstood the legislation. Tria products don't need any labelling what so ever as it's not a feed.

Happy fucking days, Yorkie is soon to be in the nute business!


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i mean like,wer the fuk did that extra branch cum fromn, or damn that buds apeared fast, copared to wen i had the plant the other end of the room under the other bulb, the phillips is a son T watever the fuk that is, bud the plantss eem to love it,


Placebo!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Placebo!!!


lol sure............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eyup, turns out I misunderstood the legislation. Tria products don't need any labelling what so ever as it's not a feed.
> 
> Happy fucking days, Yorkie is soon to be in the nute business!


You can ship sum of ur magic juice to me yorki need to get myself some new nutes.
If they have the same effect they did on that sexy pink smelly cherry or what ever it was you ran I'll take it all day


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

i dont know if the pics will all come up. this fucking uploader is shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i dont know if the pics will all come up. this fucking uploader is shit lol
> View attachment 2548307


wats them mrt? the gkx?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats them mrt? the gkx?


the one in the main post is 2 amnesia at the back and PE is the one with tiny budd sites starting. the one with my nicotine fingers is a close up of the amnesia and the one with the wire going across are the dinachem


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You should actively look for the fish-scale then because it's there, probably cost you around £70 a gram.
> 
> Fish-scale on the streets will set you back around £125-£130 a g if you can find it, I can get it from some Paki links round here @ £35-£40 for 0.4g but I've not partaken myself.
> 
> View attachment 2548237


Aye any the stuff I bought of there was 70-80 a g, first stuff was real good but the vendor ain't there anymore

@ic3, fuck knows what it is with them bulbs m8, who cares, it's working, get il urself another for the 600, what price are them anyway?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> You can ship sum of ur magic juice to me yorki need to get myself some new nutes.
> If they have the same effect they did on that sexy pink smelly cherry or what ever it was you ran I'll take it all day


Oh it'll be better than that!

I'm going to put out a ready to use, full strength, 100% natural triacontanol spray and as far as I'm aware it will be the first of it's kind.

I want to put out a P/K feed regime to compliment the boost given by the tria product but that will take a while as it will be subject to various legislation.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> the one in the main post is 2 amnesia at the back and PE is the one with tiny budd sites starting. the one with my nicotine fingers is a close up of the amnesia and the one with the wire going across are the dinachem


amnesia haze? and i thought i recognised a pe,, i love that strain i really dont see peoples issues with it, its been my best yeilder and best seller, and best smoke, half a joint head wrecked!!



Mastergrow said:


> @ic3, fuck knows what it is with them bulbs m8, who cares, it's working, get il urself another for the 600, what price are them anyway?


 yeh im gunna the 250 is a phillips son t i assume thats dual spec, so il loo for a 600 version

i wont the 600 sunmaster brand new for 9 qwid and the 250 son T cost me like 9.99

need to order more boost, fuk sake alreayd polished of a 250ml bottle,

yorkie, I GOT THE WATERING CAN!! hahaha 

and remeber your drill stuffs here, that thing u did the hole with


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

sure the son-t range are more red spectrum m8, i got a 600 son-t and it's more red


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> sure the son-t range are more red spectrum m8, i got a 600 son-t and it's more red


well ther ya go,, that answers it,, wen am i gunna se you again tickle?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> amnesia haze? and i thought i recognised a pe,, i love that strain i really dont see peoples issues with it, its been my best yeilder and best seller, and best smoke, half a joint head wrecked!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


original amnesia from dinafem mate. what bulbs have you got? ive been wanting to try that phillips son-t bulb but their expensive. in 2 and a half weeks that pe should have a 600w light to itself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> original amnesia from dinafem mate. what bulbs have you got? ive been wanting to try that phillips son-t bulb but their expensive. in 2 and a half weeks that pe should have a 600w light to itself


 oh o i thought ud been holding out on the amn haze 

son T 250 and a sunmaster dual spec 600

got a cupple spare 600 dual spec hps bulbs grolux ones i do belive

hey heres a maybe bargain

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRE-OWNED-400w-400-watt-HPS-5-inch-cooltube-cool-tube-bulb-ducting-fan-/170996008354?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=27&meid=5944027850943151352&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=130477452512&


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and remeber your drill stuffs here, that thing u did the hole with


Keep it, cost me £7.50.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Keep it, cost me £7.50.


 wooohoo,, dont wanna break the bank like. 

fucking thing rippd a hole in me knuckle, stil hasent healed,,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh it'll be better than that!
> 
> I'm going to put out a ready to use, full strength, 100% natural triacontanol spray and as far as I'm aware it will be the first of it's kind.
> 
> I want to put out a P/K feed regime to compliment the boost given by the tria product but that will take a while as it will be subject to various legislation.


Sounds good to me mate gimmi a shout when ya got all ya shit bottled up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wooohoo,, dont wanna break the bank like.


It'd cost me £5.20 to come and get it, lol.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ther ya go,, that answers it,, wen am i gunna se you again tickle?


when you least expect it!

nah mate, soon as it's ready, i'll pay you a visit m8 

who bred the gk x exo ice, reckon they are due at least a taster, dunno if it was pukka or ttt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> who bred the gk x exo ice, reckon they are due at least a taster, dunno if it was pukka or ttt?


Pukka, he put it across the Psycho and Blue's too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> when you least expect it!
> 
> nah mate, soon as it's ready, i'll pay you a visit m8
> 
> who bred the gk x exo ice, reckon they are due at least a taster, dunno if it was pukka or ttt?



pukka m8 shh i dint tell u that.  breed? im usnsue but pollen was definatley chucked about!! hahaha,, but i will say they look tastey as fukm,fruity even, no1 has had a tester yet since chedz ripped us, the cunt, see he aint been bak the coplete stain


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sounds good to me mate gimmi a shout when ya got all ya shit bottled up.


You can be first on the test list if you want?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

shouldntu maybe have sum test plants yorkie before possible missing a trick and mybe (not sayin it will) but sum1 could fuk ther harvest, just saying maybe prudent to test it first? hows your shit cummin u started again yet? i prolly know the answer but anyways humour me,,have you?






CUNTS!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TicKle (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pukka, he put it across the Psycho and Blue's too.


you running the psycho cross then mate? if so, and you find a keeper, fancy doing a trade one day, this gk x exo is a belter.

@Pukka, if i got enuff on this run, i'll sort ya out m8, if not, when next 4 finish, i'll sort ya then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm vegging 2 'two toke killer' and I've got 4 of Pukka's 'GK x Psycho' seedlings a week old or so.

I don't NEED to test the Triacontanol spray but will of course, I'm using a 25+ year old Proctor & Gamble patent that is now in the public domain.
Nobody is marketing a full strength, ready to use Tria product simply because it's not financially viable for the business.

They would lose repeat custom to a superior product.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

TicKle said:


> you running the psycho cross then mate? if so, and you find a keeper, fancy doing a trade one day, this gk x exo is a belter.
> 
> @Pukka, if i got enuff on this run, i'll sort ya out m8, if not, when next 4 finish, i'll sort ya then


I probably won't be keeping a snip, I'm moving towards massive Psycho scrog action I think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> obody is marketing a full strength, ready to use Tria product simply because it's not financially viable for the business.
> hey would lose repeat custom to a superior product.


SO OK, in language mere mortals like me can understand, how can it nto be viable for a bisness and viable for u, or u just doing it for kicks coz u can kinda deal?

infact fak it im too tired

cya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO OK, in language mere mortals like me can understand, how can it nto be viable for a bisness and viable for u, or u just doing it for kicks coz u can kinda deal?


I don't and won't have massive product line ups that would take a hit like so many greedy nute company's do.

I'll shot out exactly what these cunts have been watering down or simply not putting to market for years.

If you can get guaranteed buds as big as your head for £10 per plant from a spray then you don't need to be spending silly money on boost this and candy that. And they never do what they say on the tin so you use more, that's corporate business.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can be first on the test list if you want?


Send that shit my way 
Gonna do a vanilla kush 1 plant scrog with cfls, so cud do with gettin the best out of it. (Ps there is method in the madness of using cfls btw lol)


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm vegging 2 'two toke killer' and I've got 4 of Pukka's 'GK x Psycho' seedlings a week old or so.
> 
> I don't need to test the Triacontanol spray, I'm using a 25+ year old Proctor & Gamble patent that is now in the public domain.
> Nobody is marketing a full strength, ready to use Tria product simply because it's not financially viable for the business.
> ...


how much are you selling it on for mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Send that shit my way
> Gonna do a vanilla kush 1 plant scrog with cfls, so cud do with gettin the best out of it. (Ps there is method in the madness of using cfls btw lol)


It'll be at LEAST 6 months before you could test the product I want to put out, it would take me that long to test a basic solution on this lot and then do a proper monster test with a control of the proper make up. 
There's a bit of techy science lab shit involved to do it proper but it's doable with what I have at the moment, or can afford to buy. 




mrt1980 said:


> how much are you selling it on for mate?


We'll have to wait and see on the guaranteed results capable by all, there has to be a standard benchmark to work against to make it affordable for all but I'm thinking around the £10 mark.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll be at LEAST 6 months before you could test the product I want to put out, it would take me at that long to test a basic solution on this lot and then do a proper monster test with a control of the proper make up.
> There's a bit of techy science lab shit involved to do it proper but it's doable with what I have at the moment, or can afford to buy.
> 
> 
> ...


ok cheers mate. i should have my set of mothers in a few months so i should have something to compare it to. 

i want 4 strains, i can get some exo off my mate and something equally tasty that was called something fruity, i got told it was tuttie fruity but someone else said it wasnt. the sample i sent didnt do it justace tho. i had it off a mate already well into flowering in a pot noodle tub. it was root bound to fuck and didnt smell anything like it when my other mate grew it. i want the dog too. if i cant find another strain i might just do a mystery seed grow every now and then


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 1, 2013)

How much funds you looking to start up then yourkie ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2013)

I couldn't say but at this stage it's cheaper than you think.

After a while if I wanted to put it to the commercial cannabis market then it would set me back a bit, I'd have to invest in a proper sonicator (the cheapest benchtop, 12 tube, rotating, sealed unit is around £850 from China), patent application, trademark and all that jazz.

£3000-£4000 ish startup to professionally supply that product alone I reckon and that doesn't include any budget for marketing.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

I also use Son-t and they are flowering hps bulbs, but they also give out some decent blue spectrum as well.

For a combi, Phillips do the Son-t agro.



TicKle said:


> sure the son-t range are more red spectrum m8, i got a 600 son-t and it's more red


----------



## iiKode (Mar 2, 2013)

finally got me magne cal, now lets see it at work...


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ok cheers mate. i should have my set of mothers in a few months so i should have something to compare it to.
> 
> i want 4 strains, i can get some exo off my mate and something equally tasty that was called something fruity, i got told it was tuttie fruity but someone else said it wasnt. the sample i sent didnt do it justace tho. i had it off a mate already well into flowering in a pot noodle tub. it was root bound to fuck and didnt smell anything like it when my other mate grew it. i want the dog too. if i cant find another strain i might just do a mystery seed grow every now and then


trust me m8 that sample was sooooo far off the real tutti clone-only that i would bet everything i own and all future crops aswel lol on it not being tutti, its the same as all the clone-only well the 1s i have grown anyway dont matter how bad you grow or dry them they will always still keep hold of some of that flavour.

i dont doubt you when u say grown right its a nice smoke but it aint tutti.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes m8, block of country life & 5 hours in slow cooker.Squeezed every last drop out threw cheesecloth


try it with ghee nxt time baz its the fat that the thc sticks to normal butter has well the highest i found 82% clarified butter/ghee 99.8% you can deffo feel the difference i used normal butter too for a few years but wouldnt ever again after changing to ghee, not that i will be making butter again anytime soon last batch i made went abit titsup, i put roughly 3-4oz of good trim and about 14g of bud all exo into 500g of ghee, then made a lemon cake with i put 250g into and cut that cake into 20 small pieces i ate 3 of them pieces at once and fuck me i whited BAD lol spewing up, squirming around on the sofa proper fucked me up lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> trust me m8 that sample was sooooo far off the real tutti clone-only that i would bet everything i own and all future crops aswel lol on it not being tutti, its the same as all the clone-only well the 1s i have grown anyway dont matter how bad you grow or dry them they will always still keep hold of some of that flavour.
> 
> i dont doubt you when u say grown right its a nice smoke but it aint tutti.


I trust you mate. I've never smoked the tutti myself. I was just saying It's as good as the other clone onlys I've tried when grown tidy. that's what the bloke said it was and I don't know what to call it now lol. ill be running what ever it is alongside the blue widow if the dog aint back in stock by then. my mates mixed them up with the exo tho so im not sure what ones ill be getting. hes got 3 plants thats a mix of exo and what ever the other one is


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> I trust you mate. I've never smoked the tutti myself. I was just saying It's as good as the other clone onlys I've tried. that's what the bloke said it was and I don't know what to call it now lol


lol make up ya own name for it? tell people its your creation lol

pics of the current grow looking lovely i see em a few pages back.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> try it with ghee nxt time baz its the fat that the thc sticks to normal butter has well the highest i found 82% clarified butter/ghee 99.8% you can deffo feel the difference i used normal butter too for a few years but wouldnt ever again after changing to ghee, not that i will be making butter again anytime soon last batch i made went abit titsup, i put roughly 3-4oz of good trim and about 14g of bud all exo into 500g of ghee, then made a lemon cake with i put 250g into and cut that cake into 20 small pieces i ate 3 of them pieces at once and fuck me i whited BAD lol spewing up, squirming around on the sofa proper fucked me up lol



do you make that ghee yourself or do you buy it? I just done a quick Google search and videos on how to make it came up


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> do you make that ghee yourself or do you buy it? I just done a quick Google search and videos on how to make it came up


no i just buy it m8, its only clarified butter but couldnt be arsed making it when its easily available in most supermarkets, its paki butter bound to be everywhere lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol make up ya own name for it? tell people its your creation lol
> 
> pics of the current grow looking lovely i see em a few pages back.



Cheers mate. I think It's going to be my best crop so far. I cut a bottom branch last night so i could have a joint. there wasnt much taste to it but im hoping the 2 weeks of ripen and a slow dry will sort that out


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> Cheers mate. I think It's going to be my best crop so far. I cut a bottom branch last night so i could have a joint. there wasnt much taste to it but im hoping the 2 weeks of ripen and a slow dry will sort that out


yeah deffo looking very nice in them pics, how far in are ya? and what strains?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll have a look for some next time I'm down asda. I was too lazy to dry my trim out tidy last time and it went mouldy. I might make a batch of Welsh cakes or something and keep some in the freezer to make some bubble hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

i got some sent from the states ( cookies) no dose instruction so i had a couple and passed em round the office. we ended up watching the new judge dredd flick on the plasma in the meeting room nicely well nicely fubar, after it stopped climbing and plateaued a bit.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah deffo looking very nice in them pics, how far in are ya? and what strains?



I'll be 7 weeks Monday so I'll start the ripen then. the 4 big ones together are dinachem and the 2 big ones sharing the Wilma are amnesia from dinafem. the little one in front is the pe and there's a white widow next to. it buts It's too small to be seen at the mo. I put the pe about 3 weeks and the ww about 2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 2, 2013)

Tesco Ghee.
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267791644

Asda Ghee.
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/butter_margarine_and_spreads/ktc_pure_butter_ghee_2kg.html

Morrison's usually have it as well, most super-markets will have it on the same isle as the cooking oil drums and rice sacks.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 2, 2013)

So, do any of you guys use tor or a proxy to post on this thread? or would it be pointless? spend all my time keeping my shit on the low, only to go put pictures all over a grow site on the net...

think i must just be stoned ere like, every time i try starting a journal i get hit with paranoia, keep thinking why the fuck am i putting pics up, but then remember it is all in my imagination, i am not a grower, i just admire all your skills so have infiltrated your thread and am throwing these pics up to make my e-penis look bigger!

this gk x exo seems to be making me a little para here :/ gunna try and get a scrump to last past 3 days of drying soon! will then recluse into the cupboard and hide from the boogey man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

just make sure thers no things in your pic that can lead them to u, and if ur taking it on a phone, make sure the location thingys turned off

u can use a proxy to surf or upload

here this is much better than tor,, faster anyways
http://www.hotspotshield.com/en


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my order from attitude this morning fuck me those humboldt seeds are hard to get in to!!! There in a little wooden block glued in and the lid is glued aswell opens with scissors and flipped the whole 5 fucking seeds around me kitchen  but I got em all back pmsl!!! What a fuckin nob head lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 2, 2013)

lol










shawnybizzle said:


> Got my order from attitude this morning fuck me those humboldt seeds are hard to get in to!!! There in a little wooden block glued in and the lid is glued aswell opens with scissors and clipped the whole 5 fucking seeds around me kitchen  but I got em all back pmsl!!! What a fuckin nob head lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha yes that's the fuckin one same strain lmfao I see you've gone for them too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha ha yes that's the fuckin one same strain lmfao I see you've gone for them too


fuk me, they say variety is the spice of life,, we all grow the same shit IMO,, well not me with the kali but u get the drift


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me, they say variety is the spice of life,, we all grow the same shit IMO,, well not me with the kali but u get the drift


Ur just growin the Kali cos it was gifted to ye ya bollox, next run mines goina be exo, psycho and thc bomb and I might throw the free ww x big bud in too for the crack.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me, they say variety is the spice of life,, we all grow the same shit IMO,, well not me with the kali but u get the drift


Oooahhhh duck I got 4 sour d aswell overall I got 27 seeds 17 free seeds fuckin sound mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oooahhhh duck I got 4 sour d aswell overall I got 27 seeds 17 free seeds fuckin sound mate


And outta them 17 freebies most thema single seeds so by the time you realise you've found a good one its too late cos its flowered and all lol, wish someone just had a big selection of good clones for me to choose from


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur just growin the Kali cos it was gifted to ye ya bollox, next run mines goina be exo, psycho and thc bomb and I might throw the free ww x big bud in too for the crack.


gifted my ass,, the cunt always chats bollox, its about take he actually came thru with summet,,

no my point is ther gotta be more GOOD strains out ther, but we on this thread dont seem to grow any of them, b4 i was banned at uk420 lol, ther uk growers had allsorts on the go, just saying ther s mor eout ther than the stadard shizzlemenizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> And outta them 17 freebies most thema single seeds so by the time you realise you've found a good one its too late cos its flowered and all lol, wish someone just had a big selection of good clones for me to choose from


Fuckin well that would be nice hopefully I'll have a few clones in a few months once all me new setup is complete gonna have blue dream and bu ba kush mm mmmmm


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gifted my ass,, the cunt always chats bollox, its about take he actually came thru with summet,,
> 
> no my point is ther gotta be more GOOD strains out ther, but we on this thread dont seem to grow any of them, b4 i was banned at uk420 lol, ther uk growers had allsorts on the go, just saying ther s mor eout ther than the stadard shizzlemenizzle


Yeah I think a lot on here are cash crops so ain't got time or can be bothered fuckin about with loads of other strains, if its for cash and u got something good ur goina stick with it. I'd love another grow wer I could try loadsa other plants but if I did before long I know I'd get fed up and just throw a load more psychosis or something in it, plus I just ain't got the time or routine to try loadsa other plants. Goina try these couple next time and keep doin it that way along with the psychosis and hopefully find something I like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I think a lot on here are cash crops so ain't got time or can be bothered fuckin about with loads of other strains, if its for cash and u got something good ur goina stick with it. I'd love another grow wer I could try loadsa other plants but if I did before long I know I'd get fed up and just throw a load more psychosis or something in it, plus I just ain't got the time or routine to try loadsa other plants. Goina try these couple next time and keep doin it that way along with the psychosis and hopefully find something I like


its not so much finding summet u personllaay like coz u can always do ur cash crop with a percy planta the side, say u run 8 do 7 for cash and 1 for u, seems ok, most finish at the same time, its just finding a good cashcop, hence why i lik the PE,. wikid strain.

il see how the kali turmns out, may have all the ebst rightups in the world, dont meen shit tbh, like that cherry thing fucking pants,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

I was banned off uk420 aswell I was on there ages trying to get to know folk and shit didn't work very well there all dicks so after about a year I thought id ask about clones and they fuckin banned me so that's why when I came on here I just came straight out with it didn't wanna go through all that bollocks again. But u lot ain't that bad


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its not so much finding summet u personllaay like coz u can always do ur cash crop with a percy planta the side, say u run 8 do 7 for cash and 1 for u, seems ok, most finish at the same time, its just finding a good cashcop, hence why i lik the PE,. wikid strain.
> 
> il see how the kali turmns out, may have all the ebst rightups in the world, dont meen shit tbh, like that cherry thing fucking pants,


As well m8 all my shits 50/50 with someone so ain't all up to me, might give the pe a go sometime tho. Ill be stickin to psycho round here anyway cos its like gold dust, ain't none about at the min and from what I hear people are turnin there nose up at all the other shit goin round cos they said they been spoiled with the psycho when it was here, oh and did I mention no other cunt has it round here or is gettin it, so any other Irish cunts ccomin here lookin tell them to gtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> And outta them 17 freebies most thema single seeds so by the time you realise you've found a good one its too late cos its flowered and all lol, wish someone just had a big selection of good clones for me to choose from


Yeh buts all good fun ain't it and when u find a good one you can just order those seeds again.oh I got some autos aswell never done autos before what's the smoke off em like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I was banned off uk420 aswell I was on there ages trying to get to know folk and shit didn't work very well there all dicks so after about a year I thought id ask about clones and they fuckin banned me so that's why when I came on here I just came straight out with it didn't wanna go through all that bollocks again. But u lot ain't that bad


lol yeh i got banned for making a clone only unite thread! not one word was sead about swapping or nowt, but they banned me noe the less, was a 300 page thread after a week too, even mods and stuff posting, the complete cuntsd, no loss, its thers hahaha

wankers

50-50 master? get that kicked into touch m8


----------



## iiKode (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I was banned off uk420 aswell I was on there ages trying to get to know folk and shit didn't work very well there all dicks so after about a year I thought id ask about clones and they fuckin banned me so that's why when I came on here I just came straight out with it didn't wanna go through all that bollocks again. But u lot ain't that bad


eryone is a cunt on this site what you on? dealers an an anti social stoners on here mate hahahaha


----------



## iiKode (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh buts all good fun ain't it and when u find a good one you can just order those seeds again.oh I got some autos aswell never done autos before what's the smoke off em like?


shyte dont bother just stuck em outside and ignore them...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh i got banned for making a clone only unite thread! not one word was sead about swapping or nowt, but they banned me noe the less, was a 300 page thread after a week too, even mods and stuff posting, the complete cuntsd, no loss, its thers hahaha
> 
> wankers
> 
> 50-50 master? get that kicked into touch m8


Its the way it's been since the start m8 so can't change it now, plus all his is half mine too. It all works out good for both so can't complain


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

Ha ha ha a clone unite thread yeh there proper shit stains on there!!! So autos are shit then that's just what I thought I don't like the look of em and there not that strong either I think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Its the way it's been since the start m8 so can't change it now, plus all his is half mine too. It all works out good for both so can't complain


just seems hardleyw orth it wen u only do 8 pots? dunno if it works for ya then fak it, money always ruins frendships thop,,seen it happen too often



shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha a clone unite thread yeh there proper shit stains on there!!! So autos are shit then that's just what I thought I don't like the look of em and there not that strong either I think


 yeh autos are carp,,watered down genetics, more light for less yeild,, but you will get auto lovers who disagree lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeh fuck them then might just give em away.gonna stick with my feminized I know some folk don't like them either but I do they work well for me and my set up better than regs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't autos once, had to switch to 12-12 to flower the fuckers, ended up yeilding alright but wouldn't do them again


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 2, 2013)

I ran some auto afghan kush on my last run, was a beltin smoke no diff to photo if u ask me but the yield is shit and you end up using more elecy than photo so the verdict is autos = wast of time (unless u jus throw them outdoors)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

yeh fuking autos lol, total waste of time, more lekkifor less yeild, i wonder who thought of them and why!

imagine superauto's 100 days and at least 6ft !!lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 2, 2013)

i grow around a thousand autos a year by the way 

just saying 




Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I think a lot on here are cash crops so ain't got time or cant be bothered fuckin about with loads of other strains, if its for cash and u got something good ur goina stick with it. I'd love another grow wer I could try loadsa other plants but if I did before long I know I'd get fed up and just throw a load more psychosis or something in it, plus I just ain't got the time or routine to try loadsa other plants. Goina try these couple next time and keep doin it that way along with the psychosis and hopefully find something I like


punters are generally cunts so people dont try other strains as they simply dont go down well , if its lethal you get takers but only after samples are passed around and then with difficulty as you really want it to fly out the door and not be fucked about for 3 months , plus it may have the best taste in the world , be beautiful to behold and just be all round wonderful and some cunt will say ``yeah but have you got any cheese `` 




shawnybizzle said:


> I was banned off uk420 aswell I was on there ages trying to get to know folk and shit didn't work very well there all dicks so after about a year I thought id ask about clones and they fuckin banned me so that's why when I came on here I just came straight out with it didn't wanna go through all that bollocks again. But u lot ain't that bad



major fuckin wankers deluded by some sort of socio agenda to wank each other off with left wing toss whilst abusing anyone with a fresh mindset and opinion , air a voice and your banned , show a slight glimmer to not be under the wing of these cunts then your banned , in a surreal way the turbo posters there dont even friggin grow !!!!!!! i shit you not , its a forum to chat whilst pissed up .....
im presently on a ban yet again , long story short is someone posted up about some lad who HIV+ being forced to reveal this to the social and therefore any perspective employers , i thought that doesnt smell right and found the same lads a publicity whore whos on MYHIV.NET telling the friggin world how hes got this disease plus posting up great stuff such as a video of the moment he told his mother hes got HIV ..... i point out hes a cunt and who cant cherry pick if hes happy to tell the world , next thing you know im banned ( again ) for 2 weeks , the reality is i wont tow the line so its going to happen again and again , its a sad fuckin shame that after dc chronics site went down someone didnt start a new one so there was another dedicated uk grow site rather than these bunch of cunts , im waiting for the banto finsih and off to scrub the lot if i can and then its never ever again , cant stand the fuckin place


----------



## moggggys (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh fuking autos lol, total waste of time, more lekkifor less yeild, i wonder who thought of them and why!
> 
> imagine superauto's 100 days and at least 6ft !!lol



i also grow these as well , gurilla gold and sweet105 plus others such as mighty mite , fast blast , etc etc 

what they for ? ive got 16 in my veg room up a corner , ill only get about the 8-10 oz off them but hey its bud and its easy , outdoors i can decide exactly when there done to almost the day , i can pick whenever i like , the seeds i have growing today will be cut 1st june , you simply cant do this with any other strain , also g/g growing there like nothing else , so easy , so hidden and so fast , im a bit of a fan


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2013)

posting a vid of hmself,hey mum i got aids!! IMO he deserves it, doping shit like that

yeh super autos are huge ass things, shame u cant doo cuts, or they would be better for outdoors but meh! il never grow em so what do i care

anwyays going guys watching my tivo weeler dealers and desert car kings, also do me bandages ther stinkin!!

peace.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> posting a vid of hmself,hey mum i got aids!! IMO he deserves it, doping shit like that
> 
> yeh super autos are huge ass things, shame u cant doo cuts, or they would be better for outdoors but meh! il never grow em so what do i care
> 
> ...


funny you should say that , some you can take cuts , mighty mite will clone ok but if you so much as drop a hint of stress on that clone then its bye bye plant as it will flower itself to an early grave , you can also clone the full autos if you know how , maintaining roots at 54 degrees will stop it autoflowering , however it also stops it growing properly so you would soon get pissed off with that and anyway having a 6 foot lowryder is still not going to yield great


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> hows it goin ya bunch of cunts?
> got bk from dam last weekend.... EPIC is all i can say lol.
> got a snap of one of the afgahn kush buds i choped before i went, it smells out of this world!
> View attachment 2491355


thats a pic of one of the buds off the afghan autos I did, smoke was in the top 5 strains I've had! but like every one says photos are way to do it.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 2, 2013)

this is a little purple ryder , its about 5 weeks old or so , something like that , this is in the veg room under a 600 on 12/12 , gets a little cross lighting from the T5`s though 


this is the pain in the arse cherry AK47 , so much for outdoors this year , it will be simply to big to get out there , this is the before and after so 9 days growth , oddly this is also about the 5 weeks from being taken for clone 



this is trainwreak 9 days on , everythings gone fuckin mad in there so hard to show them now , once again outdoors may be a bit optimistic , started some sweet105 and vrs others in there place , ill find a place for these for sure , thinking of the tents done in 2 weeks so lst the shit out of them or maybe scrog if i can be arsed


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll be at LEAST 6 months before you could test the product I want to put out, it would take me that long to test a basic solution on this lot and then do a proper monster test with a control of the proper make up.
> There's a bit of techy science lab shit involved to do it proper but it's doable with what I have at the moment, or can afford.


No worrys mate send me a bottle to test and ill send u a q of the finished product yorki


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

hers the girls 3 weeks today and still fookin stretching look how big that coals gonna be though


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2551219 hers the girls 3 weeks today and still fookin stretching look how big that coals gonna be though


how come she's stretching so much shawny, u keepin the light down? Looks like some of the first plants I grew, they wer in soil and tall and skinny like that


----------



## iiKode (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2551219 hers the girls 3 weeks today and still fookin stretching look how big that coals gonna be though


fuckin hell mate, that top cola is gonnai fall ova, yeha how come they are so stretchy. Ill get some pics up in a few


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't know mate but there's been a few journals of gth on here and there all the same stretch as fuck!!! The lights as close as it can be and can only go up another 4 inches and she's nearly touching it so god knows what I'm gonna do?

Oh and the light is literally right next to her I just raised it for the pic otherwise it fucks it up even more lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

And they smell like lemon with that hazey smell aswell very nice for 3 weeks and getting frosty


----------



## iiKode (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I don't know mate but there's been a few journals of gth on here and there all the same stretch as fuck!!! The lights as close as it can be and can only go up another 4 inches and she's nearly touching it so god knows what I'm gonna do?
> 
> Oh and the light is literally right next to her I just raised it for the pic otherwise it fucks it up even more lol


You could allways lst it over, jus make sure not to snap the fucker, with lst you could bend it over to about half size..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> You could allways lst it over, jus make sure not to snap the fucker, with lst you could bend it over to about half size..


Dya know what mate I'm on it now just stringing the thin one up cuz the big 16 inch fan is blowing her all over shop so gonna tie down kath now that the tall one by the way


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy fuck, this guys givin his plants chicks names now lol, some people live a sad and sheltered life ffs!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Holy fuck, this guys givin his plants chicks names now lol, some people live a sad and sheltered life ffs!


Ha ha ha so you don't name yours? Its called love brother I got kath, betty, skinny and shorty and a little thing that I gave me sis ages ago and she had it on her window cill didn do anything so she gave it back to me to nurture its coin alright


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

all done


----------



## iiKode (Mar 3, 2013)

Matilda_shawny i fed it a .5ml a l of that magne cal, shes perkin up not droopin so thats good.

clones -


----------



## iiKode (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2551234 all done


3 weeks, all you got left now is budding, it should stop growing taller now no?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes ikode they should stop stretching soon I hope so anyway! And yeh id go 10 ml per 10 ltr of magne cal its really good stuff and a must for coco


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No worrys mate send me a bottle to test and ill send u a q of the finished product yorki


Top of the list mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

mine bvest stop growing up soon, pissing me off,, lol,, its a good thing,just not very conveniant


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone hear ever heard of or tried caviar? Not the stuff you eat, this stuff is like buds, hash oil and kief all mixed into one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

So Yorkie's off to 'Boot's' to go chemical shopping, I need some........

Acetone
Propylene Glycol
Sodium Sulphate
Polysorbate 20

I like my local shop with the young-ish manager, I can walk in and buy stuff that regular folks would get 20 questions for!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

Erm scrap that Yorkie lad, it's fucking Sunday!......


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

Lads where's a decent source for calmag? My local is out and the last 4 places I've looked don't have either.

before you say Epsom salts I need it more for the ca than the mg so that's no help.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

hot water tap


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, already using tap water. With hard water nutrient solution
But this dog is a calcium whore

Thought it would resolve the need for calmag but doesn't look like it, so going to go back to filtered water



TicKle said:


> hot water tap


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah, already using tap water. With hard water nutrient solution
> But this dog is a calcium whore
> 
> Thought it would resolve the need for calmag but doesn't look like it, so going to go back to filtered water


some people say egg shells.... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/438391-cheap-quick-calcium-supplement.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> hot water tap





zVice said:


> Yeah, already using tap water. With hard water nutrient solution
> But this dog is a calcium whore
> 
> Thought it would resolve the need for calmag but doesn't look like it, so going to go back to filtered water


Don't water your plants with tap without letting it sit for AT LEAST 24hrs first, the chlorine must be evaporated. 
A good way to tell if there's chlorine in your tap water? (despite UV treatment), smell it!

Canna-Mono/15% Calcium solution.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canna-Mono-Elements-Ca-1l-Calcium-1-Litre-Growth-Stimulator-/300627544388?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item45fecc4944


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol thanks macgyver
just some stuff in a bottle is fine 



TicKle said:


> some people say egg shells.... https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/438391-cheap-quick-calcium-supplement.html


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah been letting it sit with an airstone
but my tap water is hard as fuck and and been having to add tons of ph down.. 

Was using bloom cal mag with RO water and was working great just want the same or similar

Edit: what amazes me is a huge amount issues stemming from ca and mg deficiency, people always saying get calmag, yet none of the stores I've used stock the stuff. Wtf?



The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't water your plants with tap without letting it sit for AT LEAST 24hrs first, the chlorine must be evaporated.
> A good way to tell if there's chlorine in your tap water? (despite UV treatment), smell it!
> 
> Canna-Mono/15% Calcium solution.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canna-Mono-Elements-Ca-1l-Calcium-1-Litre-Growth-Stimulator-/300627544388?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item45fecc4944


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't water your plants with tap without letting it sit for AT LEAST 24hrs first, the chlorine must be evaporated.
> A good way to tell if there's chlorine in your tap water? (despite UV treatment), smell it!
> 
> Canna-Mono/15% Calcium solution.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canna-Mono-Elements-Ca-1l-Calcium-1-Litre-Growth-Stimulator-/300627544388?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item45fecc4944


load of bollox mate, i used to let it sit for 24 hours years ago, and havent bothered doing it for years since i found the low levels of chlorine in water supplies is of no harm whatsoever to plants, they say they even tolerate levels of chlorine found in swimming pools, i have been feeding 'instant' water (hot and cold mixed to reach right temp) for a good 2 years, and have had no problems whatsoever in doing so.

http://www.ehow.com/way_5729155_chlorine-water-hurt-plants-trees_.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

what your saying leave it for 24hrs? BOLLOX! i get it from the tap, mix nutes and water immidiatly,and they are as good as any of yours plants! not a problem, i dont even PH, again no issues luvly lush green,no burn, yellow, nothing, all that bollox about cold water is exaktly that too,,,bollox

no link needed fro my comment, as its prooven to be fine by me!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> load of bollox mate, i used to let it sit for 24 hours years ago, and havent bothered doing it for years since i found the low levels of chlorine in water supplies is of no harm whatsoever to plants, they say they even tolerate levels of chlorine found in swimming pools, i have been feeding 'instant' water (hot and cold mixed to reach right temp) for a good 2 years, and have had no problems whatsoever in doing so.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/way_5729155_chlorine-water-hurt-plants-trees_.html


That is not objective towards cannabis in particular though is it?

Also if you care to read the whole article properly instead of taking sections out of context to fit the agenda you'd notice that it is referring to SPLASHED pool water on plants or plants in the surrounding area, chlorine fucks plants regardless what you believe.

"Gardeners should not worry about chlorine damage to their plants by water splashing over the edge of their pool. According to a Clemson University study, pool water splashed on nearby plants from normal pool use should have no effect. The study also stated that larger plants could tolerate the recommended concentrations of chlorine for pool water. However, spas, or pools with a higher then recommended amount of chlorine may pose a risk to plants from water that splashes over the edge. Although most plants are tolerant of chlorine in modest amounts some plants are more chlorine intolerant than others. Avocados, stone fruits, and grapevines are particularly sensitive to chlorine and can show toxicity even when chloride concentrations are low in the soil." 

Read what it says, not what you THINK it says.

Just because you don't perceive any health problems in your crop doesn't mean there aren't any.
I could tell you that the sweetener in Coca-Cola 'Aspartame' directly causes cancer but no doubt you'll carry on drinking Coca-Cola because you don't have cancer right?



IC3M4L3 said:


> what your saying leave it for 24hrs? BOLLOX! i get it from the tap, mix nutes and water immidiatly,and they are as good as any of yours plants!


Please, you haven't grown 1 plant yet as good as ANY of mine!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm mm tricky one again.... I always leave my water out overnight before feeding to the plants cuz you can really smell the chlorine in my water and I don't want that in my bud ya get me


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That is not objective towards cannabis in particular though is it?
> 
> Also if you care to read the whole article properly instead of taking sections out of context to fit the agenda you'd notice that it is referring to SPLASHED pool water on plants or plants in the surrounding area, chlorine fucks plants regardless what you believe.
> 
> ...


objective towards cannabis? 

i actually expected better from you tbh, lol, you may be able to fire 1 plant insults at ice, but i been doing this long enough to be able to show results from my 'old grows' ive had 16.5oz off 1 plant using 'instant water' no def's no fuck all, plants need chlorine, and yes i said plants, not cannabis, it's only at high levels it's a problem, and as for smell, i drink the stuff, and cant say i have ever sniffed at it thinking fuck there's alot of chlorine in that, maybe i'm just lucky, maybe your water is just shit.

As for coca cola, i have known about aspartame for years, and no, i dont drink it, what the fuck has this to do with me watering my '*PLANTS*' with reg tap water?

get over it mate, tap water is FINE, and my plants dont show any problems when i use it, and havent for years, but i guess if you say it's bad, then it's bad right?


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmm mm tricky one again.... I always leave my water out overnight before feeding to the plants cuz you can really smell the chlorine in my water and I don't want that in my bud ya get me


go with what works for you, i'm just saying what works fine for me, and has for years...each to there own.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

and dont make me dig the old pics out! (i aint got a fukking clue where they are) but if i gotta go do it, i will!


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> Lol thanks macgyver
> just some stuff in a bottle is fine


it's your money


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> objective towards cannabis?
> 
> i actually expected better from you tbh, lol, you may be able to fire 1 plant insults at ice, but i been doing this long enough to be able to show results from my 'old grows' ive had 16.5oz off 1 plant using 'instant water' no def's no fuck all, plants need chlorine, and yes i said plants, not cannabis, it's only at high levels it's a problem, and as for smell, i drink the stuff, and cant say i have ever sniffed at it thinking fuck there's alot of chlorine in that, maybe i'm just lucky, maybe your water is just shit.
> 
> ...



Yet another one with a complete lack of logic.

Hmmmm from the same website no less.....

[h=1]Can Chlorinated Water Harm Garden Plants?[/h][h=2]Effects[/h]

In the soil profile across the garden, water treated with chlorine can negatively impact beneficial microorganisms that help decompose humus and overall make a good garden soil. Plants that absorb chlorinated tap water may show signs of yellow or browned leaf tips, but this sensitivity varies among plant species.


[h=2]Types[/h]

Drinking water treated with chlorine contains minute amounts, such as less than 1 part per million, and isn't potent enough to kill soil organisms or plants. However, a dosage of chlorinated swimming pool water can cause serious plant damage.





[h=2]Considerations[/h]

Allow chlorinated tap water to rest for 24 hours so the chlorine escapes as gas before watering houseplants or other sensitive vegetation. Do not worry about irrigation or spiggot water from municipal sources. Avoid placing plants pool-side as the splashover can burn foliage and create a toxic build-up of chlorine salts in the soil.




Read more: Can Chlorinated Water Harm Garden Plants? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/facts_7854993_can-water-harm-garden-plants.html#ixzz2MV6PX2Sg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> and dont make me dig the old pics out! (i aint got a fukking clue where they are) but if i gotta go do it, i will!


Pics don't prove shit, just because you don't see a problem doesn't mean there isn't one which is why the aspartame analogy is relevant.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

can you possibly be anymore arrogant? 

''a complete lack of logic'' 

mate, go fuck yourself, pics do prove shit, hence why you think your e-penis is as big as you think it is.

take your aspartame anolagy, and your logic and go shove it up your ass.......

there aint fuck all wrong with the pot i grow. as long as the leaves are green, and the bud is coming, then i would say my plants are happy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

Tap water vs RO or even carbon filtered.

There's no comparison, doesn't even come close....


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tap water vs RO or even carbon filtered.
> 
> There's no comparison, doesn't even come close....


how the fuck you know that? plants use chlorine cal and mag, (all 3 found in good old tap-water)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

to my knowlegde if a plant has a issue, it shows, if its hungry, leaves yellow, if i gets too much nutes, they burn, ph, well dunno but they do summet.

the water been left over night is a myth just like flushing, but it comes down to this one simple coment

do watever works for YOU!,,fuk anybody else and ther thoughts and clinical comments, do it your way,


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

Seriously yorkie, if I gave some of my plants water that had been sitting for 24hrs what difference would I see?? Would I even notice?? People been growin weed with tap water and achieving good results for years, if u got good water which I must have why bother leaving it sittin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> can you possibly be anymore arrogant?
> 
> ''a complete lack of logic''
> 
> ...



There is nothing logical about thinking there isn't a problem just because you don't physically see one!

I never said there is anything wrong with your pot, but there IS something wrong with the water you use. 
You can water your plants with tap water if you wish and yes they will grow but not to the same potential as if they'd had pure H2O given to them, even carbon filtered water is not as good as pure H20 (RO) but it's still a million times better than straight tap water.

In don't physically SEE any problems in my plants either but I know damn straight that the fluoride I can't remove by carbon filtration alone is affecting the potential of my plants, hence RO water being the best option if it can be afforded. 

By your rational straight tap water is no different from filtered or RO water in respects to the health of the plants, now that IS a load of bollocks!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

evenin ball jugglers.....is there a wee lovers tiff happenin? think i remember reading sumthin about tap water not havin chlorine in it, its some other form that doesnt leave the water as a gas anymore no matter how long you leave it standing....not that i give a shit personally.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

durexR2Big4me said:


> evenin ball jugglers.....is there a wee lovers tiff happenin? think i remember reading sumthin about tap water not havin chlorine in it, its some other form that doesnt leave the water as a gas anymore no matter how long you leave it standing....not that i give a shit personally.


wait...................... u have ruinning water?,, up wer u r i bet u got a whole lot more than chlorine,rats and mice for one!! lmao

hows trciks man? stil doing bills work? been paid>? lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait...................... u have ruinning water?,, up wer u r i bet u got a whole lot more than chlorine,rats and mice for one!! lmao
> 
> hows trciks man? stil doing bills work? been paid>? lol


evenin ball polisher, yes we do have runnin water and we dont get hosepipe bans like you fuckin english twats coz we know how to join water pipes properly . tricks is good mate, havent seen bill fora bit, spoke to him last week though, dunno what hes up to.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

BESSE ^^

she was my first run in a 20l airpot, fed on half strength canna nutes, (back when i used them) yielded 16.5oz dry, so your saying she looks like she 'under-performed' due to using tap-water, she ended up like 6 inch from light she went that crazy in flower, all this at half the EC that most on ere would say you need to be at, like i said, if they look happy and green, then i'm happy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin ball polisher, yes we do have runnin water and we dont get hosepipe bans like you fuckin english twats coz we know how to join water pipes properly . tricks is good mate, havent seen bill fora bit, spoke to him last week though, dunno what hes up to.


lol ok if your sure, ur waters like that toilet water in trainspotting, lol,. so yes u can join pipes but thats easy coz u jocks use the same pipe for tap water as u do toilet waste!! fuk uuuu!!!!!,, did u get the grow with your pal on the go?



TicKle said:


> View attachment 2551592
> 
> BESSE ^^
> 
> she was my first run in a 20l airpot, fed on half strength canna nutes, (back when i used them) yielded 16.5oz dry, so your saying she looks like she 'under-performed' due to using tap-water, she ended up like 6 inch from light she went that crazy in flower, all this at half the EC that most on ere would say you need to be at, like i said, if they look happy and green, then i'm happy


 looking nice that tickle, u got a few extractors in ther, get a aircooled hood mate, u can do away with most of them small fans and extractors,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> how the fuck you know that? plants use chlorine cal and mag, (all 3 found in good old tap-water)


Well for a start off it's called learning.

I use a Brita carbon filter as do others (soon to be an industrial inline filter hooked up to my mains supply) and we have several growers here who use RO machines, in fact Jimmy does to be precise.
Also commercial hydro producers use RO machines as industry standard.

Plants may well use chlorine, calcium and magnesium but who says that the ratios and concentrations in tap water are ideal for the plant?
And then there's the other shite in tap water like fluoride (fucking nasty stuff), phosphate, silicate and by products of the chlorine reacting with organic elements (like calcium, magnesium and copper).

If you want conclusive, scientific proof why tap water is bad for plants then I suggest you go and find out for your self because if I posted study's comparing the options then I'd just get labelled a know it all cunt.

People are free to grow their plants as they wish, I'm not jumping down anybody's throat for using tap water but don't call something bollocks if you don't really know what you are talking about.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

yeh jimmy does use RO and he swears by it but fuk a duck u onoly get about 30% of the water that comes out ya tap, thats 70% waste¬!! fucking nuts, all good and dandy if your loaded and can afford to pay for the huge water bills ur gunna face,but for us mere mortals its totally a waste of money


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

I ask this earlier, anyone ever heard of caviar, the shit that's made using buds, hash oil and kief??? It's the stuff in the pic beside the wee thing off oil, im gettin a wee sample of each thing in the pic, so anyone tried or heard??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh jimmy does use RO and he swears by it but fuk a duck u onoly get about 30% of the water that comes out ya tap, thats 70% waste¬!! fucking nuts, all good and dandy if your loaded and can afford to pay for the huge water bills ur gunna face,but for us mere mortals its totally a waste of money



Exactly, that's why a £60 inline carbon unit under your sink is the way to go if you can't afford the massive water bill associated with RO.


A replacement cartridge is £15 and it has a 10.000L capacity.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh jimmy does use RO and he swears by it but fuk a duck u onoly get about 30% of the water that comes out ya tap, thats 70% waste¬!! fucking nuts, all good and dandy if your loaded and can afford to pay for the huge water bills ur gunna face,but for us mere mortals its totally a waste of money


If u only get 30% and I use about 120-160 litres every five days I'd need to use a hell of a lot of water, and for what in return?? Te fuck with that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I ask this earlier, anyone ever heard of caviar, the shit that's made using buds, hash oil and kief??? It's the stuff in the pic beside the wee thing off oil, im gettin a wee sample of each thing in the pic, so anyone tried or heard??


I think DST said he saw a bud rolled in oil and then in kief one time in the Dam, said it was stupid pricey though.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think DST said he saw a bud rolled in oil and then in kief one time in the Dam, said it was stupid pricey though.


Just over a btc for the sample of every thing in the pic, think u get about half g of each but people say he generous. Get on it yorkie, bit of bubble, oil and caviar,,mmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

how the fuk is everyone ordering from SR all of a sudden, howdya get these coins? fort they was banned in uk, or at least transfers wer?

how much water u loose with the inline thngemybob?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Fu kin ell I knew this would cause a ruckus. To be fair my.last grow in flower were that thirsty that I was having to mix nutes nearly everyday. I was leaving it out overnight but the one bucket would only do 2 plants so I had to mix more up strait away to feed the other 2 and tbh I didn't notice any difference so it most proberbly doesn't do anything.like I said I only do it cuz I have a shit water supply.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how the fuk is everyone ordering from SR all of a sudden, howdya get these coins? fort they was banned in uk, or at least transfers wer?
> 
> how much water u loose with the inline thngemybob?


Lol, bobby big balls is always dissin it and the stuff on it and now he's lookin to know wer to get coins!! Gtf lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u only get 30% and I use about 120-160 litres every five days I'd need to use a hell of a lot of water, and for what in return?? Te fuck with that


Well better crop health, faster growth, bigger yields and overall better quality of final crop. 
You'd have to speak to Jimmy to see the price vs return but he won't use anything else any more, I personally can't justify the huge water bill at the moment but if a ever run a sealed room with CO2 supplementation and a Triacontanol regime in the future then......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how much water u loose with the inline thngemybob?


None, it's a carbon filter.

Like a big Brita attached to the mains inlet under your sink.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> None, it's a carbon filter.
> 
> Like a big Brita attached to the mains inlet under your sink.


Quite a few offices I've been doin work in have had them things under the sink, the ones with the wee tap for drinkin water, same thing ain't it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.uk-water-filters.co.uk/under_sink_water_filters.html

To put it into perspective a 'Brita Maxi' filter costs around £15-£20 for the jug (3 litre ish) and then £5 for every replacement cartridge unless you can get them cheap, Wilkinson do a generic now for about £2.50-£3.00.

Brita cartridges are rated for 200 litres costing £5, the pro unit is rated at 10.000 litres costing £15. 

Speaks for it's self.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

And the performance of said filter.....

*TYPICAL PERFORMANCE* *- What your filter removes*

Chlorine99%​THM's (trihalomethanes) ECB's, OCB's, TME's90% to 99%​Pesticides90% to 99%​Herbicides90% to 99%​Industrial Solvents (halogenated hydrocarbons) PCB's (polychlorinated biphenyls) PAH's (polycyclic hydrocarbons)90% to 99%​Discolouration95% plus​Rust Particles, Silt, Algae99%​Benzene, Petroleum Solvents, Oil Residues,85%​


I'd rather not feed all that to my plants let alone drink the stuff, which is why I don't do either.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, bobby big balls is always dissin it and the stuff on it and now he's lookin to know wer to get coins!! Gtf lol


na i dont diss it, i just think a lot of people need to get ther priorities inline ratehr than drooling over class a shite, thers much more to life than getting of yer hed on heavy drugs,, i suippose coz i been ther,done it all had the habits and now grown up its easy fro me to put it like that,


so cummon matebator stop bin a cunt!


and fucking hell yorkie, im sure u find it mentally impossible to have a normal conversatio on here,, just be a lad and chat all this chemical soap box stuff,makes folks think u r a know it all cunt, but u know i know that u have prolly got jotted down eevry answer to anything u put up could possibly get, and i also know u wont just leave it,, jeez u can be hard work!

OH OH,,
MY FOOT IS HEALING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEHHHHAAAAA,,, ITS HALF THE SIZE,, fuk the nhs,. since i been doing it all meself its fixing itself,, again FUK THE NHS!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuck the class a's all I need is weed! Do they sell any nice green on sr or what?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na i dont diss it, i just think a lot of people need to get ther priorities inline ratehr than drooling over class a shite, thers much more to life than getting of yer hed on heavy drugs,, i suippose coz i been ther,done it all had the habits and now grown up its easy fro me to put it like that,
> 
> 
> so cummon matebator stop bin a cunt!


I know what your sayin m8, I've no responsibilities like kids or nothing m8. I have grown up but no harm in a few class a now and again.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I know what your sayin m8, I've no responsibilities like kids or nothing m8. I have grown up but no harm in a few class a now and again.


yeh im thinking about it for bud, bt i reckon i can graft enough to last, i cant even get on sr, this new pin things fucked i nver got a pin wen i signed up,, maybe u with a act can get i and sort it out, i dunno

so how?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

I dunno about this pin m8, I've no idea what it is. Don got his sorted so better askin him


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Cmon then ice what's up wiv ur gammy foot?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ok if your sure, ur waters like that toilet water in trainspotting, lol,. so yes u can join pipes but thats easy coz u jocks use the same pipe for tap water as u do toilet waste!! fuk uuuu!!!!!,, did u get the grow with your pal on the go?
> 
> 
> 
> looking nice that tickle, u got a few extractors in ther, get a aircooled hood mate, u can do away with most of them small fans and extractors,



just waitin on him gettin the seedlings sorted...in fact just gonny phone the cunt the noo.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the performance of said filter.....
> 
> *TYPICAL PERFORMANCE* *- What your filter removes*
> 
> ...


you dont drink tapwater? 

again, i aint removing shit, whatever difference you 'think' you see, it's all bollox, the plant thrives despite far more than a few additives thrown into water supplies, fuck, your the one chattin bout steroids and shit, 
triacontanel, what does this contain?

tell you what, i'm runnin batches of 4 x clones, i'm gunna get a filter, and feed 1 of these clones 'filtered' water throughout, just to call BULLSHIT on all this tapwater crap, i dont think there's gunna be any diff at all, except i'm gunna get more cal/mag probs with the non instant water, which raises my costs because i gotta add what i am taking out....makes sense?

far too many other 'bottle-necks' to take into consideration before bothering with a little chlorine in the water....


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

more pics of what effect tapwater has.......which is none tbh. 
these were jack herer, got 30+oz off them, of what many peeps said was best pot they ever smoked, i too agree it was some of the strongest weed i ever smoked, and i been smoking like a fucking chimney for over 20 years.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cmon then ice what's up wiv ur gammy foot?


got a huge leg ulcer mate on me ankle,, 18 months now.




dura72 said:


> just waitin on him gettin the seedlings sorted...in fact just gonny phone the cunt the noo.


good good mate, let the paranoia begin!! haha

anyways day 21 flower


im well happy, NOT BAD FOR TAP WATER EH!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Jesus fuckin christ I wish I never asked now if that is your foot I feel bad for ya m8.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh and them plants looking very nice mate what strain are they again? Lol yeh pretty good for tap water


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got a huge leg ulcer mate on me ankle,, 18 months now.
> View attachment 2551690
> 
> 
> ...


is that a recent pic of thale foot m8? Still looking pretty bad. Compare them plants to your last ones m8 and ur doin something right, them last ones wer tiny compared to these ones. Them's a nice sized plant imo. Which is the psychos, I'm fed up guessing, ur goina have to label them from now on lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and them plants looking very nice mate what strain are they again? Lol yeh pretty good for tap water


 im looking at em but cant destinguish, eitherway ther looking fucking awsome, ther really likeing the dual spec with the smallerred spec on top,. normally by this point in my grow imposting yellow fuckers wat ive nrly killed, this run ive succesgfully sussed beans and all teh otehr bits, not to mention my rooms bang on, so yeh im rather happy with the looks of the grow thus far

yeh the leg, its a shitter, was of my nut for 3 months early last yr, lol thers a few lads left who remember how fucked i was, ravanged with infection, on gods knows wat pills, was bad times


master lol yeh im sat here looking at em thinking which is which, 
pic 1+2 is the PE (same plant)
pic 3--physco the smallest one the big ones are furthest away and dont need to move em

wayya need to remeber is i nrly killed the physco at the start, and most of them are loliipopped too the pe i took sum bottom branches off, 
pic 5+6 is the kali


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it depends on the quality of the water that comes out of your tap.

I never had these issues before using tap water

Think may have been wrong about ca def, second look it might be mag, whatever the fuck it is I'm going back to clean water.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im looking at em but cant destinguish, eitherway ther looking fucking awsome, ther really likeing the dual spec with the smallerred spec on top,. normally by this point in my grow imposting yellow fuckers wat ive nrly killed, this run ive succesgfully sussed beans and all teh otehr bits, not to mention my rooms bang on, so yeh im rather happy with the looks of the grow thus far
> 
> yeh the leg, its a shitter, was of my nut for 3 months early last yr, lol thers a few lads left who remember how fucked i was, ravanged with infection, on gods knows wat pills, was bad times
> 
> ...


Can u get anymore of them Cali m8? Look like they could be a decent yeilder


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 3, 2013)

Orite lads what's that salt stuff yorkie was going on about before it sorts out the yellowing epion salt ? Can't remember how you spell it lmao .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and fucking hell yorkie, im sure u find it mentally impossible to have a normal conversatio on here,, just be a lad and chat all this chemical soap box stuff,makes folks think u r a know it all cunt, but u know i know that u have prolly got jotted down eevry answer to anything u put up could possibly get, and i also know u wont just leave it,, jeez u can be hard work!


"how much water u loose with the inline thngemybob?" - You asked me a question!?


I'm not here for normal conversation mate, it's a growing forum not a social meeting place (there's a reason why you have twice my post count in a third of the time yet can't grow for shit). 
I've only met you and Pukka in the flesh from here and Pukka was only by chance, if I wanted to just 'chat' I'd pick up the phone and call a friend/family in the real world but I'd still be talking about business/science/philosophy and shit. 
My missus has 2 degrees (Next is a PhD), my Dad, Grandmother and 2 of my uncles are all 'Mensa' members and my step mother is an RGN by trade who now privately specialises in genetic disorders as does my dad all though he privately trained off his own back.

I've no interest what so ever in idly wasting my time chatting bubbles about insignificant day to day shite with you lot, which is the reason why I get labelled a know it all cunt. 
When I do speak it's usually relevant to growing or science. 
You obviously haven't noticed but when there is nothing of technical interest going in this thread I'm not here, I'm elsewhere discussing stuff of technical interest.
When the handful of people who do have a smidgeon of intelligence stop frequenting this this thread then so will I as it will serve me no purpose.


I don't spend my time thinking up counter arguments for what folk say IC3, I'm capable of reasoning which means I don't need to. 
Illogical people who lack the mental capacity to rationalise will only be their own downfall.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads what's that salt stuff yorkie was going on about before it sorts out the yellowing epion salt ? Can't remember how you spell it lmao .


Epsom salts for a magnesium deficiency.

You can get them at any 'Boot's' shop in a little 200g tub for £1.25, it pretty much works out the same price if you buy a kilo sack from ebay so if I run out I just pop to town.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Orite lads what's that salt stuff yorkie was going on about before it sorts out the yellowing epion salt ? Can't remember how you spell it lmao .


epsom salts...i used to use it twice a grow; day 11 and day 36 of flower....its helped with nute lock.


----------



## adolff (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got a huge leg ulcer mate on me ankle,, 18 months now.
> View attachment 2551690
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

adolff said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > got a huge leg ulcer mate on me ankle,, 18 months now.
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> adolff said:
> 
> 
> > lol, hi adolf, long time no see, whats wrong? your mum put her teeth back in?
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> you dont drink tapwater?
> 
> again, i aint removing shit, whatever difference you 'think' you see, it's all bollox, the plant thrives despite far more than a few additives thrown into water supplies, fuck, your the one chattin bout steroids and shit,
> triacontanel, what does this contain?
> ...


No I don't drink straight tap water and I haven't done for about 10 years, I filter it first.
My missus has NEVER drank tap water, before she came to England she consumed well water all her life and now either drinks spring or filtered.

Obviously you also know nothing about steroids.

And Triacontanol contains well.....Triacontanol.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

i wouldnt drink english tap water, its fuckin rank rotten , anytime im down i break out into spots with the stuff, honestly i dont know how anybody can drink it, and you couldnt pay me drink the stuff in london, holy fuck its disgustin.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> i wouldnt drink english tap water, its fuckin rank rotten , anytime im down i break out into spots with the stuff, honestly i dont know how anybody can drink it, and you couldnt pay me drink the stuff in london, holy fuck its disgustin.


I stayed in a hotel in dublin, there was a notice on the sink "don't drink tap water" with a bottle of still water sittin on it for brushing ur teeth. Must be the big cities or something, there's fuckall wrong with my water, drank it all my life. Yorkie probly goina tell me now that ill die early or some shit lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

my tapwater is great, very clean and fresh, i actually go fishing in the reservoir that feeds my area
, only 6 miles from where i live up in the hills and free of pollution no farmers puntin anything into the fields round it either.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

''*

I don't spend my time thinking up counter arguments for what folk say IC3, I'm capable of reasoning which means I don't need to. 
Illogical people who lack the mental capacity to rationalise will only be their own downfall.''​




*there you go again with your condescending bullshit quotes, 

and no, i dont know much about steroids, but then and again, my dad was a miner, and so i am just the offspring of mere mortals, unlike your good self, a bi-product of an almost superior breed of human, CBA anymore, it is obvious my non-mensa capable brain is not sufficient in pleasing a cock end like you.

FUCK ME all this because i use tapwater..........mate, fuck up, you starting to annoy me now :/


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> i wouldnt drink english tap water, its fuckin rank rotten , anytime im down i break out into spots with the stuff, honestly i dont know how anybody can drink it, and you couldnt pay me drink the stuff in london, holy fuck its disgustin.


i remember visiting family in glasgow, and when we got a bath, the water was like yellow, remember my dad saying it was because of the shit the english add to there water, well, lol, i'm now tryna defend that same shit, or at least the fact it dont seem to bother my plants, or myself.


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

glasgows water aint great, its definetly to do with how close you are to the reservoir, the more mil;es of pipes it passes thru has got to affect it....best water ive ever had is straight out a highland burn though, fresh off the mountain snow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> glasgows water aint great, its definetly to do with how close you are to the reservoir, the more mil;es of pipes it passes thru has got to affect it....best water ive ever had is straight out a highland burn though, fresh off the mountain snow.


i like th water in the countryside too,,coming down the streams whatnot,fucking ace!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dura72 said:
> 
> 
> > yeh yorkie i cant grow for shit,, sure,, try getting to the end of a grow more often beofre u start putting statements like that out, just coz u can talk all scientificy and throw 6 sylable words about several times in the same sentance dont mean shit, and what has all ur familiys qualifications got to do with anything? lol. got a spare soapbox if u need a lend, just a thought, showing ya true colours really aint we my man, just goes to show wen u thik ur pals with sum1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

i'm going back 30 years like, old tennaments on rye road lol, so reckon it'd have been a little rough, none the less, i'd still at least try and use it if i had too, without reaching a non verified scientific conclusion because i'm a bit of a know it all, i just know what works for me, and tapwater does


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

hey, had an uncle that got a B+ in maths at school, guess i aint as thick as i thought! and our lass is thinking of running for prime minister, once she gets her diploma in talking shit (and fuck, she's good at that) does that make me anymore right in what i say?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Get to the end of a grow? The reason why I've had a shit year crop wise is because I've moved house twice, the grow site 4 times AND had 2 crops fucked by other people!
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> ''*
> 
> I don't spend my time thinking up counter arguments for what folk say IC3, I'm capable of reasoning which means I don't need to.
> Illogical people who lack the mental capacity to rationalise will only be their own downfall.''​
> ...


I wasn't even fucking talking to you with that statement so don't come striding over with rolls of carpet under your arms!

If you don't know much about steroids then why fucking mention them? I know.....because you THINK you do, point proven!

It's the internet (good job really), like I give 2 shits about you getting annoyed!


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

whys my name poppin up on that quote lads?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The Yorkshireman said:
> 
> 
> > Yorkie give fuckin over would u, u ever consider this thread just maybe isn't for you. You seem to be making enemies on here on a weekly basis. The last time you wer caught talking shite and I pulled up a post of yours u seemed to disappear for a while then come back saying fuckall about it like people forgot. I'm not goin go into a war of posts with u cause half the time I don't read yours anyway but just thot I'd put my thots out there, most people probly don't want to hear your scientific bullshit here so keep it for another thread
> ...


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wasn't even fucking talking to you with that statement so don't come striding over with rolls of carpet under your arms!
> 
> If you don't know much about steroids then why fucking mention them? I know.....because you THINK you do, point proven!
> 
> It's the internet (good job really), like I give 2 shits about you getting annoyed!


so your saying you aint slagged off my ability to think logically?

i aint got no rolls of carpet under my arms, and dont need or want steroids, you are just starting to annoy me, simple as. did have a respect for you yorkie when i first subbed to this thread, you looked like you knew what you were doing (and i reckon you actually do at times) but the way you gone about shit lately, i just cba anymore.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

Why ask the question if u know the answer to it, u were simply caught talkin shite and if u want to spend the time go pull up the posts and prove otherwise I think that's what I done at the time??


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

reckon you would be more suited here> http://www.mensa.org.uk/ maybe you will get...

*

1) The English language and it's tenses
2) Context
3) Logic​




*


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

we all get on like a house on fire; screaming, shouting, jumping out windows.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

So boys stop biccering and answer this quesrion... what's the best light for starting clones can u do it under a 400mh or is a t5 the best option?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

t5 for the first two weeks or so then up to the 400, AND THATS FUCKIN FACT.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

until then, this is an mj forum, with a load of potheads growing pot (allegedly) more still, this is the uk growers thread, were peeps are more interested in what's going down on SR than they are in advanced cultivation, with the odd bit of bud porn, half the time, cannabis chat is out of place on this thread.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > No you are not pals with me IC3, you made that apparent when you betrayed me over the clones.
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> t5 for the first two weeks or so then up to the 400, AND THATS FUCKIN FACT.


Sound that's what I'm gonna do then but does a t5 plug into the mains or do I need a ballast for it? Never done clones before proper clone noob


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

just like all this bickering, the quote system on this site seems to have gone a little fucked up, i dont know who's said what ere, even tryna stich dura into the argument with false quote headers lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound that's what I'm gonna do then but does a t5 plug into the mains or do I need a ballast for it? Never done clones before proper clone noob


depends what type, sum fluros dont need a seperate ballast, they got little starters built in, others do, like fish tank ones for instance.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought a wee cloning tent with a t5 few weeks ago, hoping it would speed things up cos usually done them at the side of the grow room, been 7 days I think and nothing yet, need these to root or that's the end of the exo and psycho for me


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

ive had clones take 2 weeks to root, nuthin unusual, although id suggest buying or makin a wee dwc cloner, worked well for me....until the cops fucking took it the pricks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Why ask the question if u know the answer to it, u were simply caught talkin shite and if u want to spend the time go pull up the posts and prove otherwise I think that's what I done at the time??


FUCK ME........

No I wasn't caught talking shite, you took a post OUT OF CONTEXT to fit the agenda.

If you would have actually paid attention to the rest of the conversation (without picking and choosing) you would notice a post further along in the conversation that mentioned something along the lines of....

Even if the dosage doesn't release all serotonin at the time there will still be detrimental effects

These detrimental effects were never discussed as I left the irrational and logically challenged people to there own devices and fucked off, there was no point in me going any further on the subject with folk (not you) who can't think logically or rationalise.

If you would like to know what those detrimental effects are then I can explain it in detail and sling you a PM on the subject but I'm not getting into it in forum again as it would be another exercise in futility.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ive had clones take 2 weeks to root, nuthin unusual, although id suggest buying or makin a wee dwc cloner, worked well for me....until the cops fucking took it the pricks.


Mines usually take two weeks or more, I have one of the cloners with the spray in them but never had much luck starting in it, I put them in there once they root in the normal propagator, just helps get good roots going before I transplant them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeh I'm gonna get a little tent for clones then veg and another tent for flower.I've been reading a lot on cloning and seen a few bids but still.a bit confused one seen some folk cut the main top off for a cutting surely not???? Id go for all the lower branches am I right in thinking this?


----------



## TicKle (Mar 3, 2013)

your too quick to point out other people's lack of logic or ability to rationalise, perhaps on the odd occasion, you may just get things wrong yourself? just a thought.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> The Yorkshireman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL how did i bertray u with the clones,, plz do enlighten me with your infinate wisdom? i ahev no clue on that stement and thats a fact,
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

And what do u put ur clones in? Rockwool cubes or.those little things you soak in water then they expand?


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

God you lot are worse than women ... 

and yes I will shut the fuck up because nobody asked me


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And what do u put ur clones in? Rockwool cubes or.those little things you soak in water then they expand?


Aye the jiffy pellets, I find them the best


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2013)

TicKle said:


> your too quick to point out other people's lack of logic or ability to rationalise, perhaps on the odd occasion, you may just get things wrong yourself? just a thought.


I do get things wrong yes but not through a lack of logic or failure to rationalise, the two are not connected.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeh jiffy pellets that's the one yeh like the look of those. Its just I need to get my shit sorted so as soon as I've chopped I can get on with the next lot ya get me


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh jiffy pellets that's the one yeh like the look of those. Its just I need to get my shit sorted so as soon as I've chopped I can get on with the next lot ya get me


Never works for me that, once I chop I'm always busy as fuck with choping, dryin, cleaning, getting rid of it, and getting monged lol. Always a couple weeks before I'm ready again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Never works for me that, once I chop I'm always busy as fuck with choping, dryin, cleaning, getting rid of it, and getting monged lol. Always a couple weeks before I'm ready again


Ha ha I know what u sayin mate when u work aswell its hard work man!!! But I need to cuz I can't run out of stash again its too expensive buying weed and I fuckin hate giving dealers my hard earnt cash!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > You betrayed me because you lied to my face about what had happened to at least 1 of them, lying to a pal is a betrayal is it not?
> ...


----------



## iiKode (Mar 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah been letting it sit with an airstone
> but my tap water is hard as fuck and and been having to add tons of ph down..
> 
> Was using bloom cal mag with RO water and was working great just want the same or similar
> ...


yeah mate, shawny6 poineted me in the right way, magne cal i just used it yesterday, an i see em perkin up already.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 3, 2013)

got my setup moved to a closet now, feelin alot safer already.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> The Yorkshireman said:
> 
> 
> > nothe last 2 died dickhead, the one before i gave to tickle,
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, shawny6 poineted me in the right way, magne cal i just used it yesterday, an i see em perkin up already.


Ha ha you loving that magne cal arnt ya  fookin good stuff mate I use it every feed.but the next lot they get is just strait plain water maybe a bit of boost?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Can always find a home for new clones m8 lol, aye try washing 16 big pots of pebbles, that's the worst part. Cleaning the tanks is easy but once mine are up and running its a piece of piss, fill every 5-7 days and that's it and sometimes someone even does that for me lol, easy peasy m8
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

@master grow why don't you just grow in coco with a dripper system?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @master grow why don't you just grow in coco with a dripper system?


Thot about it but can't be arsed changing, mines is as simple as it comes m8 and it works so no need to change


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thot about it but can't be arsed changing, mines is as simple as it comes m8 and it works so no need to change


Yeh suppose so but you wouldn't have to wash all those pots of pebbles down would you


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

i prefer rockwool cubes for bringing seeds on, probably had more success with them than anything else. although tbh ive never really had any bother growing unless you count letting my booze habit fuck it up, when im sober im a decent grower, maybe coz im one of those ocd cunts when im off the booze, tend to get a bit weird about perfectionism. but when im on the beer im a fuckin idiot.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> i prefer rockwool cubes for bringing seeds on, probably had more success with them than anything else. although tbh ive never really had any bother growing unless you count letting my booze habit fuck it up, when im sober im a decent grower, maybe coz im one of those ocd cunts when im off the booze, tend to get a bit weird about perfectionism. but when im on the beer im a fuckin idiot.


Ha ha piss head are you a jock aswell? Nah fuck the booze mate I.like the odd bottle now an again but I rarely drink just smoke shit loads of hreen


----------



## dura72 (Mar 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha piss head are you a jock aswell? Nah fuck the booze mate I.like the odd bottle now an again but I rarely drink just smoke shit loads of hreen


ive calmed down a bit but yeah ah was a fuckin full on piss head, lots of the white stuff as well but ive kinda kicked that too, still have a blast maybe once a month but the lads will tell you when i first came in here i was kinda permanently wasted....crazy shit, good fun but im at uni now and gota kid so ive cooled it a bit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ive calmed down a bit but yeah ah was a fuckin full on piss head, lots of the white stuff as well but ive kinda kicked that too, still have a blast maybe once a month but the lads will tell you when i first came in here i was kinda permanently wasted....crazy shit, good fun but im at uni now and gota kid so ive cooled it a bit.


Can't fault ya mate u gilotta calm down some day but if u like a drink an a bit of sniff now and again that's up to u mate its just I've seen it wreck me bros life and a few mates and me dad is 60 and still a pass head and a fuckin coke head so u stay well clear of it!!! Can't say I've not hooverd a few grams mesdlf tho but I dnt like it I want more strait away lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 3, 2013)

Threw me spy hole day 49....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Threw me spy hole day 49....
> View attachment 2552126
> View attachment 2552127


Looking fucking pukka mate slightly jealous  can't wait till mine are done got a while yet I'm at 3 weeks today


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Threw me spy hole day 49....
> View attachment 2552126
> View attachment 2552127


looking nrly as good as mine them pukka, mine are at week 3 mind :chuckle:


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuck me , I really shouldn't av had 2 of those cakes & then smoked some mazar kush ! Starting to whitee , shivering like fuck with 2 quilts and a cardi on ! , please lord , let me live


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2013)

Been reading threw last posts & feel left out so . . . Ice you're a twat , tickle you're a knob , mg you're a cunt , yorkie you're a bastard , dura you're a , . . . I don't know what the fuck you are , & to all those i missed out , CUNTS to the lot of yers ! I think that's everything .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuckers av all fucked off to bed now I'm about to die from low blood pressure ! Cheers bastards !


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Could you do it quietly please, some of us are trying to sleep



bazoomer said:


> Fuckers av all fucked off to bed now I'm about to die from low blood pressure ! Cheers bastards !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Been reading threw last posts & feel left out so . . . Ice you're a twat , tickle you're a knob , mg you're a cunt , yorkie you're a bastard , dura you're a , . . . I don't know what the fuck you are , & to all those i missed out , CUNTS to the lot of yers ! I think that's everything .


and your a complete FUKTARD!! ahahaha


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

hows the world of hommos then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hows the world of hommos then


better now u showed up sugerplum  hows things, sorry we miss each otehr on msn, gay man talk another time yeh?

look at me shit man for use who dont read bak,, day 21


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

your girls are coming along a treat ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your girls are coming along a treat ic3


yeh i think have=ing the room setup propper and looking after em propper from the start is really helping,,, also im using canna pro this time wich is better with PH i guess that the coco brick u get, well happy matey, hoping for a bnagin yeild! ther really liking the dual spec+ red spec hps,


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

ye there looking well good ice,not long now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ye there looking well good ice,not long now lol


yeh cant come qwik enough! lol

i want one!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

you sure you ain't a cloggy IC3?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

bikes over there get priority over you on the pavement mad,pushbikes lol all you hear is ring ring lol


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

Not anymore lad. The Amsterdam council just released a whole new set of rules for pedestrians, cyclists, and all the others that fly around. Pedestrians are now KING! by all accounts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

DST said:


> you sure you ain't a cloggy IC3?


lo damn sure,, but i may have sum in me with the quality weed i grow!!imo


----------



## adolff (Mar 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> whys my name poppin up on that quote lads?



Because you have sucked plenty of cocks DUREX, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2013)

adolff said:


> Because you have sucked plenty of cocks DUREX, lol


At least hitler had one ball, a bellend like you has none


----------



## iiKode (Mar 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Threw me spy hole day 49....
> View attachment 2552126
> View attachment 2552127


you mean escape hatchet


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

he loves the pink sock

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the pink sock





Mastergrow said:


> At least hitler had one ball, a bellend like you has none


----------



## TicKle (Mar 4, 2013)

does adolf just troll the site looking for a chance to bait ice and dura? you gotta pity him, must have no friends in real life, so he sits trolling a thread that he dont participate in, the only person he manages to offend is himself.....it'd be ok if what he put was maybe funny or at least readable, but half the time it's just riff raff...shame on you adolf, you are giving your name sake a bad name!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

it's got to be kev murphy or catagrass or some other cunt we've told to do one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

TicKle said:


> does adolf just troll the site looking for a chance to bait ice and dura? you gotta pity him, must have no friends in real life, so he sits trolling a thread that he dont participate in, the only person he manages to offend is himself.....it'd be ok if what he put was maybe funny or at least readable, but half the time it's just riff raff...shame on you adolf, you are giving your name sake a bad name!


m lol yeh i thik he must think hes hittinga nerve, infact its rather boring, just shows how much f a sad life he must have




Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's got to be kev murphy or catagrass or some other cunt we've told to do one


 lol yeh no shit,


just been to look at a house to exchange with, fuk me how do people live inahouse that just STNKS!! theye ven had a big bak tele had a red screen so was fucked, it even had a pound box on it  fuking hell

looing round the house, ther was no built in cupboards, but ther was one under ths tairs in the kitchen but its sloped ceiling, thers a alcove in the main bedroomi could build a stud wall over with a hatch, the shed outside is no good at all, fuksake, looking for a appropraite house to live and grow is fun fun fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

hahahah one of those, i've fucked my house can i get another to fuck please!? 

i went n cleaned out all the litter crap that blows in mine and the next doors garden, she was made up. it's the first time i've known and liked my neighbours. weird feeling.


----------



## delvite (Mar 4, 2013)

adolff said:


> Because you have sucked plenty of cocks DUREX, lol


pmsl.............................................. .......

[video=youtube;1Nv6C25XYps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nv6C25XYps[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah one of those, i've fucked my house can i get another to fuck please!?
> 
> i went n cleaned out all the litter crap that blows in mine and the next doors garden, she was made up. it's the first time i've known and liked my neighbours. weird feeling.


no mate ive improved my house, was shit wen we moved in, the chick let her dogs hit in the hallway ect.

this next one is a fair size but not many cupboards tow ork with and fuk using a tent, im all about stealth, i think the alcove is best,, easy enough room for 6-8 plants, and its mre square so better access than the long room i got now, just build a stud wall over it with a hatch, the same as now, but wen i move, im not gunna bother with anyone, not worth it, just do my thing and grow grow grow,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

nah mate wasn't thinking you'd fucked your crib hahaha give owa man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah mate wasn't thinking you'd fucked your crib hahaha give owa man.


CRIB? U A FUKIN NEGRO?

yard m8 thats what we call it hahaha

itrs a duanting fucker to move but i think its for the best saves all the growing paranoia,,fresh start n shit, gets us out of the bronx too,, fucking beruit round ere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

yard hahah you a badman now youf. lol round my way we call em birds not bitches.

i gradually moved away from the town centre. wish i'd done it in one go. my neighbours are sound as a pound, type to take packages in for you n shit.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone seen them phones for the aged, where the button's are all oversized, well, next time i visit ice, i'm gunna take him one of these!


maybe it wont take as long to decipher his coded messages if he uses one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

enigma machines are hard to come by these days tickle


----------



## TicKle (Mar 4, 2013)

i do better with this, than i do with ice's enigma keyboard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

cunny funt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

TicKle said:


> i do better with this, than i do with ice's enigma keyboard
> View attachment 2552909


dont u start cunt! u aint been here long enough 

lmao i can actually read that too¬!¬



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cunny funt


 int he! il beat him like a dog next time he's round,remind him of his pothead status. not mr ganja like us

just in a war with tesco atm,, fucking paki securty guards been bugging us for months, otehr week teh cunt stantched a 20p donut off me so i told him to gtf,, then he gets in my face so i go nuts cunt this n that, coulda smashed the sstore but i dint,.

so i emailed tesco saying he whispered got u know u white cunt as he took the donut, so after a few emails bak and forth they are sending me a £10 coucher LOL, but wont lift the ban, bullshit, theyve accepted it happened now ther paying me lol,, so ive said so ur saying rasicsm is good in the workplace as long as its from a empoyee,, am gunna get this bullshit ban lifted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

speak for yaself lad i'm marijuana expert.........

it's all a load of cobblers man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> speak for yaself lad i'm marijuana expert.........
> 
> it's all a load of cobblers man.


wat u been a expert??? too fucking true lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

i never asked for the title but if the cap fits hahahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i never asked for the title but if the cap fits hahahahaha


uh oh,, dons heads growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh oh,, dons heads growing


..................


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2013)

@ice, u banned from tescos m8? The more I hear about u the more u remind me of a guy I know, he's a big lump of a chap, barred from all tesco and asda, he's got a pure filthy mind, don't just talk about his shits he'll take photos regularly to show u and he was also talking about gettin one of them fleshlights lol, yous might be related. Poor cunt was in court today for biting someone's nose half off, wonder how he got on. Not good havin theiving charges as long as ur arm and armed robbery as previous tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds a reet charmer.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 4, 2013)

Fucked up foot too ? Hmmm sounds like ic hahaha!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you mean escape hatchet


Gotta be small to escape through there bro lol

Oright lads how's tricks?......


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sounds a reet charmer.


Hes not all bad m8, just a bit wired but does all he can for his kids, only gets them 3 days a week but he'd starve all week to make sure he can do stuff with them when he does get them. Hard for him too cos his ex is a right bastard, he travelled bout 40 mile to leave the kids back and asked his ex could he use the toilet and she slammed the door in his face, says he would have pissed threw her letter box if it hasn't been for the kids lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Gotta be small to escape through there bro lol
> 
> Oright lads how's tricks?......


Them plants are lookin good pukka, few nice big donkey dicks there


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Not anymore lad. The Amsterdam council just released a whole new set of rules for pedestrians, cyclists, and all the others that fly around. Pedestrians are now KING! by all accounts.


When I went to the dam 2 years ago I came face to face with death . TRAMS ! A tram mixed with 2 boxes of 5 * truffles ain't good . If it wasn't for my mate pushing me out of the way I wouldn't be alive . That's what happens when you take a town lads to a city and feed him drugs . DEATH haha .


----------



## iiKode (Mar 4, 2013)

new setupas of last night this plant is now in flower yay, im joinin everyone else on this threa dhaha


----------



## TicKle (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Them plants are lookin good pukka, few nice big donkey dicks there


must be big donkey's, coz them cola's are.....PUKKA, mouth watered a little when i seen em...well gell :/


----------



## TicKle (Mar 4, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iiKode again.




gunna be a monster is that when she flowers m8...n1


*


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 4, 2013)

Do u twats think that 1 200w cfl and 3 100w cfls would be enough to get a half decent yield for a 1 plant scrog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hes not all bad m8, just a bit wired but does all he can for his kids, only gets them 3 days a week but he'd starve all week to make sure he can do stuff with them when he does get them. Hard for him too cos his ex is a right bastard, he travelled bout 40 mile to leave the kids back and asked his ex could he use the toilet and she slammed the door in his face, says he would have pissed threw her letter box if it hasn't been for the kids lol


Most of the characters I know are lovely genuine blokes. But cross them over money or whatever you're fucked. Fuck with their family. Well you get the idea. Real hard men don't talk about anything.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 4, 2013)

TicKle said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iiKode again.
> 
> ...


yeah, i kept planning on flowerin but shit kep comin up but finally its done


----------



## iiKode (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Most of the characters I know are lovely genuine blokes. But cross them over money or whatever you're fucked. Fuck with their family. Well you get the idea. Real hard men don't talk about anything.


lmao at thos cunts who are allways talkin bout ow hard they are an how many 'cunts' they've stabbed haha after all these shte stories people talk round here you take it with a grain of salt


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Them plants are lookin good pukka, few nice big donkey dicks there


Cheers mate, aye decent main colas on um all but the magic monkey is poor hardly no side branchin atall would be good for a sog style grow, and the dog would have defo done better with some trainin only the smelly cherry x thats doin good untrained and the exo an pe are sweet aswell but real small, not gunna be me best yield by far, left um in the 1ltr airpots way to long....



TicKle said:


> must be big donkey's, coz them cola's are.....PUKKA, mouth watered a little when i seen em...well gell :/


Nice 1 tickle you should smell it in there fuckin right mixture goin on, pungent as foook lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ice, u banned from tescos m8? The more I hear about u the more u remind me of a guy I know, he's a big lump of a chap, barred from all tesco and asda, he's got a pure filthy mind, don't just talk about his shits he'll take photos regularly to show u and he was also talking about gettin one of them fleshlights lol, yous might be related. Poor cunt was in court today for biting someone's nose half off, wonder how he got on. Not good havin theiving charges as long as ur arm and armed robbery as previous tho


LOL LOL,, my fleshlight,, or shold i say shirly, coz shes rough and does anything like that bird in easteneders,(hahaha) anyays yeh shirly is banished to the loft, fucking missus wont have it, saw me toes curl wen we used it and that was it, banished lmao

i aint got no armed blag prev all just violence, i say just, 1 more i get IPP (life with a huge rek) soi gotta be real careful, my last naughty charge made a police dude as the judge said " negelct his duties and leave the uk" so thatw as rather helpful at court,, the police in that town hated me after scaring him so much he left LOL, nrly took his head of with a hatchet,. fuk him,, so yeh gotta be real carefull wer im swinging my battleaxes



rollajoint said:


> Fucked up foot too ? Hmmm sounds like ic hahaha!


 ok u can talk jibe u long time so in respnce, FUK U CUNT!



spooningbadgers said:


> Do u twats think that 1 200w cfl and 3 100w cfls would be enough to get a half decent yield for a 1 plant scrog?


 give it a go m8,, or fuk em off for a 250hps lol cfls suk ass



iiKode said:


> lmao at thos cunts who are allways talkin bout ow hard they are an how many 'cunts' they've stabbed haha after all these shte stories people talk round here you take it with a grain of salt


im no hard,, just fuking stupid wen i get mad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

OH guys,those who are affected by the bedoorm tax, IF your room is under 70 square foot, u CANT BE CHARGED, its law, and it cant be classed as a bedroom
[h=5]a room with floor space less than 70 square feet cannot be classed as a bedroom. I have checked this out for myself, it is TRUE!! See for yourselves... It is listed under THE HOUSING ACT 1985, SECTION 326! Get measuring your small rooms[/h]http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1985/68/section/326


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

Alright spunk breath's hows it goin? What's all this bedroom tax all about?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright spunk breath's hows it goin? What's all this bedroom tax all about?



hows ya crop m8? mine are frosting nicely!! fucking ace,, the PE IS getting tall about 2ft at least now lol STOP GODDAMIT!!

if ur council or housing assosiation and in a house your fucked! lol na 

say for instance u got 2 kids 1 boy and 1 girl,,, they are expected to share till ther 10 yrs old, if u got a 3 bed house thats 1 spare room u got so u get charge 14% of your rent,, out of your own pocket
if u have 2 the same sex ther expected to share till ther 16 so wer in a 3bed so we gotta pay the 14% a week till ther 16 basically, 

housing beenfit dont cover any of it, all out ofyour won pocket...ALSO all housing benfit payments are going to be made to us personally so we have to physcially go pay our rent to the council,.

fuking shit man 
http://www.housing.org.uk/policy/welfare_reform/%E2%80%98under-occupation%E2%80%99_penalty.aspx


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hows ya crop m8? mine are frosting nicely!! fucking ace,, the PE IS getting tall about 2ft at least now lol STOP GODDAMIT!!
> 
> if ur council or housing assosiation and in a house your fucked! lol na
> 
> ...


The girls are doing fookin ace mate the small afghan kush is frosty as fuck and the gth are catching up but there 4foot tall had to tie the bitches down lol.well I got a 3 bed house and 3 kids 2 boys an 1girl so I should be sound


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The girls are doing fookin ace mate the small afghan kush is frosty as fuck and the gth are catching up but there 4foot tall had to tie the bitches down lol.well I got a 3 bed house and 3 kids 2 boys an 1girl so I should be sound


 ther fuking cunts m8

glad the grows going good, mine looks great wen u take a look, fucking green forest!! love it.com


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> give it a go m8,, or fuk em off for a 250hps lol cfls suk ass


Yeah I kno a Hps wud do a better job but mainly only doing this for the clones I'm gonna take from it and wanna save much lecky as I can.
3 100w and 1 200w cfls will only use like 120w so seems like a good idea to me lol
Obv gonna throw all the clones under the 2 600's so jus doin this cfl shit jus for giggles really


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther fuking cunts m8
> 
> glad the grows going good, mine looks great wen u take a look, fucking green forest!! love it.com


Ha ha ha flowerings bad ain't it I love it! When I got back from work 2day and went to see em I noticed how much they changing everyday now I wonder if we'll finish around the same time? Maybe we could trade a gram or 2 of the finished product


----------



## richieblunt (Mar 4, 2013)

damn thats sucks i order seeds from the uk all the time from should grow your own and wont have the dealer problem anymore


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha flowerings bad ain't it I love it! When I got back from work 2day and went to see em I noticed how much they changing everyday now I wonder if we'll finish around the same time? Maybe we could trade a gram or 2 of the finished product


 wait till my harvest mate it will rock my socks! let alone anyone elses, but yeh il trade sum wiya,, i got 3 strains so il do a q for a q then u can have a little of each 



spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I kno a Hps wud do a better job but mainly only doing this for the clones I'm gonna take from it and wanna save much lecky as I can.
> 3 100w and 1 200w cfls will only use like 120w so seems like a good idea to me lol
> Obv gonna throw all the clones under the 2 600's so jus doin this cfl shit jus for giggles really


 tell u what them t4 strip lights they sell at wilkos for 8.99 are better than cfls, they cum with 24watt bulbs and 6400k,, the youngens LOVE IT!!



richieblunt said:


> damn thats sucks i order seeds from the uk all the time from should grow your own and wont have the dealer problem anymore


easier said than done pal. if only it was as easy as u make it sound


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 4, 2013)

What length are them t4s at wilkos ice, 3ft?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeh man q for a q sounds good to me  I only got the 2 strains this run but I got 2 different phenotypes and one of em smells solo good already can't wait till she's dripping with crystals


----------



## Fifegrower (Mar 4, 2013)

Any Growers in Scotland ?? Wot temps u grow at ? Cos it fecking freezing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fifegrower said:


> Any Growers in Scotland ?? Wot temps u grow at ? Cos it fecking freezing


25-28 MAX m8

scotland,, fuk me another jock



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man q for a q sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine are already crystaling up m8,, this grow is fucking rapid"! i shoulda used a extra light LONG LONG ago,, note to self,, dual spec+red spec= good stuff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeh man wait till u star using the pk ill notice even more of a difference in THC production I've never used any more than 1 light what lights have you got again matey?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

And fuck me how many jocks and paddys we got on here?  any one from central england area lol proper sketchy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man wait till u star using the pk ill notice even more of a difference in THC production I've never used any more than 1 light what lights have you got again matey?


600 dual spec in aircooled hood and a 250 red spec ina nromal reflector in a ft x3.4ftx7ft tall room, all white painted ideal really, no heat issues or noffink,. took me time to build. fuk using tenst ther just a pain, for my situation anyways


----------



## Username42 (Mar 4, 2013)

wos on then


----------



## Fifegrower (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi me and my pal r growing the same strain but mine look 3 wk behind is , and very leafy compared to is were both using same nutes no light leaks temp 70 day 57 night any body help me out


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like your just a shit grower lol



Fifegrower said:


> Hi me and my pal r growing the same strain but mine look 3 wk behind is , and very leafy compared to is were both using same nutes no light leaks temp 70 day 57 night any body help me out


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2013)

Username42 said:


> wos on then


U really went all out in ur first post didn't ye lol


----------



## Username42 (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to slide in easy! bit nervous tbh, shy when it comes to talking bout grows


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

Not much arguing going on in here.....whats wrong everyone?!?!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

It's the UK thread, it's better if you don't talk about grows anyway! Downers, uppers, and sore feet are whats on the cards around here, lol.


Username42 said:


> I like to slide in easy! bit nervous tbh, shy when it comes to talking bout grows


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

And arguing over tap water



DST said:


> It's the UK thread, it's better if you don't talk about grows anyway! Downers, uppers, and sore feet are whats on the cards around here, lol.


----------



## Username42 (Mar 4, 2013)

sore feet?


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

You'll find out eventually, lol.


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Bit of gammy trench foot


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

It's not catching though by all accounts....


----------



## Fifegrower (Mar 4, 2013)

Set of gimps


----------



## Username42 (Mar 4, 2013)

bit of tcp then


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

that's the spirit!


Fifegrower said:


> Set of gimps


I'll leave you lot to it. bed time bongo drums are calling, better get to bed before the wife thinks am having a wank.,,,probably have been better off doing that in fact. waste eh fukkin time here.


----------



## Username42 (Mar 4, 2013)

times like this when i wish i had some horse tranquiliser


----------



## moggggys (Mar 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And fuck me how many jocks and paddys we got on here?  any one from central england area lol proper sketchy


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

sort of , midlands anyway 


grow info , well , if you use tap water then into a water butt and allow to stand for 24 hrs , giving it a quick swirl with a canes not a bad thing , this allows the shit in it to bugger off plus allows it to get upto room temperature so your roots dont call you a cruel bastard when douced with 5 degree water , once that chlorines fucked off the p/h will drop also to somehwere near a perfect 7 or so and the plants will love you for this plus given a 100 liters even after 2 gram of cheese its hard to fuck up the ppm , so if you do this then expect page after page of people moaning and fuckin grumbling about water for a couple of days and then afterwards going back to fleshlights , class a`s and legs like pork scratchings


----------



## TicKle (Mar 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> sort of , midlands anyway
> 
> ...



my plants may not love me, but they love the instant tap water i been feeding them with for years now, or at least that's what the roots are saying...


----------



## moggggys (Mar 4, 2013)

im a water butter myself , the loft and buckets just ant gunna happen so ive rigged up a system of bunging a hose out the window and filling it that way 

straight from the tap also works , i do this myself with all veg plants , in flower i use the butts though , makes life so much easier and yeah you cant half smell the chlorine when you fill the tub up , it stinks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> im a water butter myself , the loft and buckets just ant gunna happen so ive rigged up a system of bunging a hose out the window and filling it that way
> 
> straight from the tap also works , i do this myself with all veg plants , in flower i use the butts though , makes life so much easier and yeah you cant half smell the chlorine when you fill the tub up , it stinks


Yes moggy we have a local lol. Yeh I'm a midlands boy I know there's a few folk in my area that grow but I don't know em so its hard to get chatting to them ya get me.yeh I leave my water out over night too but sometimes if I
In a rush they'll get strait tap water as close to room temp as I can get it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2013)

@fifegrower Temps wanna be 26 - no higher than 30 degrees C. And no lower than 20 at night sound like its a little too cool for.them try hoping the temps to around 28 degrees think that's about 85 F


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

Fifegrower said:


> Any Growers in Scotland ?? Wot temps u grow at ? Cos it fecking freezing


av got a plant outside at freezing tempz, its not dead so thats a good sign but the groiwth is very stunted

indoors - 22-28 or summit


----------



## Username42 (Mar 5, 2013)

I only use tap water, bit of hot and a bit of cold for watering, but I do let it stand if being used to germinate. Plants need a bit of chlorine, it's not all bad.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

just my opinion but i think if you put hot water in a bucket and leave it to cool down most of the chlorine should have evaporated


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> av got a plant outside at freezing tempz, its not dead so thats a good sign but the groiwth is very stunted
> 
> indoors - 22-28 or summit



funny you should say that , i brought in 4 last night due to frosts , it was -2 here and i didnt want to risk it , there in a cheap shitty lean to greenhouse affair so get warm from the sun happily enough but its not great for night time and im not covering it over , hash plant by the way


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

having a shit day here , im sat waiting for a call back from an estate agent , were moving house and have to fill in the references bullshit , this is done online and the fuckers send a form , the form i filled in but found i couldnt progress further as its either a corrupt file or something is getting blocked ( i doubt this ) , cleaned out the history and cookies , requested the same link again and have got no-where quickly , the real kick in the balls is the ``its a new and convenient way of referencing `` ive been at this shit for about 3 hrs now and im rather fucked off with it all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

i wouldnt top my bucket up with hot water,, its from the boiler NOT the mains, so its not gunna be as clean,, or clean so to speak.

morning guys.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright lads time to give up on the chlorinated water I think, many of us use it straight out of the tap and have done long enough to know it's not hurting anything, I used a brita filter for my first grow and half of the second one and gave up on it because I could only filter a couple of litres at a time and that soon grew old. 
You'll notice with Yman that he'll argue and throw scientific links up to suite the argument regardless of if they're actually relevant or not and try and baffle you with science, after you've been around a while you'll realise he maybe book smart but that's sort of where it ends and that everything he says is gospel even if you know differently, there is no arguing with him, since he came on here he has said some stupid shit and then tried to back peddle, there's a few of us that know better than to listen unless taking it with a pinch of salt, I can think of several things he has come out with that prove he likes to think he knows more than he actually does, to summarise the guys a bit of a bellend lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wouldnt top my bucket up with hot water,, its from the boiler NOT the mains, so its not gunna be as clean,, or clean so to speak.
> 
> morning guys.


mine goes through the combi now so theres no shit getting collected from the old school boilers. i was just saying that i think the chlorine would evaporate quicker out of hot water. i dont do it myself because id have to have 3x 10L buckets of hot water sitting round. i might get an inline filter fitted one day but it would be for myself really, fuck giving my plants better than i have myself lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2013)

Haha&#9650;&#9650;.......I still believe it depends were ya from on your water mine is terrible an like some one said you can smell the chlorine in the bucket so I always leave to stand sayin that tho many a time I have forgot an used straight from tap no bother just seen as it cost fuck all to let it sit why not? Even if it's a tiny difference in quality then it's better then nowt...


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

managed to get the form sort of filled in , not got a bastard clue if its worked , ive checked with the online checker and that tells me fuck all so im sat in limbo waiting for a call off a fella to confirm its happening , i wouldnt mind but this house is to cost me so much its surreal , the rents 1500 a month and theres the council tax at another 2500 a year , 20 grand a year im to pay and yet theres not fucker who can pick up the phone and say ``hello Mr ....... , how can we help , let me do this for you `` etc etc 


as for water i dont mind or care , i offer advise , if this is enacted upon then fine but if not then thats also fine , if its questioned then fine , as long as its not ignored then im a happy camper , the info i impart is hard won and based on a mix of experience and common sense , the plants been around for millions of years and is called weed for a reason , aiming to have the very best grow is a target but its also easily swamped in piles of bullshit and miss information by egotistical dipshits who worry more about there sense of validity than the outcome offered to people , i hope im not that sort of dipshit


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

boredddddddddddddddddd

ok ill explain about a little set up ive got 

its a shed set up , inside is a room which has 2 lights , a 250cfl and a 600 hps , 1 light is used at a time but you could run both if needed , to power this ...wellllllllllll its solar 

on the roof is around 10 panels of 80w each , this is grid tied to inverters , given grid tied inverters are fuckin expensive ive gone for cheap chinese units and as such i run several , 2 panels are attached to each inverter making around 160 running through 250-300 inverters to be assured i wont overload them ( easily done ) , the lot is then run back into the ring main of the house , to the shed is 75 foot of plated wiring ( expensive ) , i can make therefore around the 800w or so but being honest the losses through the system mean a realistic 500-600w or so 



inside i tend to grow autos

also of note is the lighting , the security lights are mains and solar , the solar are quite toss being honest so backed up with a 150 normal light , the alarm is also solar although the movement and keypads battery powered


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> boredddddddddddddddddd
> 
> ok ill explain about a little set up ive got
> 
> ...



looks good, but don't know if I'd be posting pics of my shed roof that obviously stands out from all other sheds, now the big eye in the sky knows exactly what it's lookin for, maybe I'm being a bit paranoid and its unlikely that anyone monitors this site but u may as well post a pic of the front of ur house ffs


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 5, 2013)

yo pukka,

PUKKA BUD has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PUKKA BUD again.

can't message you, can't rep you, so will just say it here.. check your mail bro 





PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha&#9650;&#9650;.......I still believe it depends were ya from on your water mine is terrible an like some one said you can smell the chlorine in the bucket so I always leave to stand sayin that tho many a time I have forgot an used straight from tap no bother just seen as it cost fuck all to let it sit why not? Even if it's a tiny difference in quality then it's better then nowt...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 5, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> yo pukka,
> 
> PUKKA BUD has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PUKKA BUD again.
> ...


All sorted mate....


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> looks good, but don't know if I'd be posting pics of my shed roof that obviously stands out from all other sheds, now the big eye in the sky knows exactly what it's lookin for, maybe I'm being a bit paranoid and its unlikely that anyone monitors this site but u may as well post a pic of the front of ur house ffs



i dont mind , remember ive been moaning all morning about bloody reference forms , were moving so its nothing to worry over plus im not para about these things , nowt to do with me chopping them all yesterday


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

who gives a fuck about the shed, lets see the harvest pics then.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> funny you should say that , i brought in 4 last night due to frosts , it was -2 here and i didnt want to risk it , there in a cheap shitty lean to greenhouse affair so get warm from the sun happily enough but its not great for night time and im not covering it over , hash plant by the way


lol, my one outside was annoying dunno whats wrong with it so i threw it outside, an let my bigger one suck up the 250 hps. My little one does reach for the sun though when it actually comes out, an it droops at night just like it did in the tent.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> who gives a fuck about the shed, lets see the harvest pics then.


there in the dark until 8 so ill get on it after then , i dry in the flower room , there next to the rhino , ive another one coming down though maybe today or tomorrow , its nebular a local clone , exactly like cheese but doesnt yeild quite as much but finishes a couple of weeks quicker , stinks like a bastard and fucks you up , i should grab a pic of that really


----------



## adolff (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> At least hitler had one ball, a bellend like you has none


Did I offend youre boyfriend thats why you want to join, go and play in your shed son before you get youre balls chopped off!!!!
This has fuck all to do with you asshole, unless youre looking for trouble.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> looks good, but don't know if I'd be posting pics of my shed roof that obviously stands out from all other sheds, now the big eye in the sky knows exactly what it's lookin for, maybe I'm being a bit paranoid and its unlikely that anyone monitors this site but u may as well post a pic of the front of ur house ffs


Theres only ballasts and wiring in the pics, i think they need hard evidence to bust you, and also the uk is pretty big with a few sheds lookin like that goin around


----------



## adolff (Mar 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> he loves the pink sock
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the pink sock


your mother loves the pink sock in her mouth lmfao.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

adolff said:


> Did I offend youre boyfriend thats why you want to join, go and play in your shed son before you get youre balls chopped off!!!!
> This has fuck all to do with you asshole, unless youre looking for trouble.


Russia 1945


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

lmao at least he livens the thread up a little bunch of boring bastards reading back these last few days.

just had to buy football manager 2013 was painful lol aint brought a pc game for years n years no need when u can download em so easy but the new fm fuck nos what they done to it but none of the cracks are any good all crash every few games, been playing that game since the 92/93 season when it was championship manager, 1st started playing it on the old amiga 1200 lol

aint had a joint now for nearly a month! prob the longest ive gone without weed in years got some on the way in a few wks tho exo,pe, more exo lol always the same dont have none for ages then will have a shitload.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao at least he livens the thread up a little bunch of boring bastards reading back these last few days.
> 
> just had to buy football manager 2013 was painful lol aint brought a pc game for years n years no need when u can download em so easy but the new fm fuck nos what they done to it but none of the cracks are any good all crash every few games, been playing that game since the 92/93 season when it was championship manager, 1st started playing it on the old amiga 1200 lol
> 
> aint had a joint now for nearly a month! prob the longest ive gone without weed in years got some on the way in a few wks tho exo,pe, more exo lol always the same dont have none for ages then will have a shitload.


where do you guys get yer pe, seeds or clone? just to be sure pe - pinapple express right?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> where do you guys get yer pe, seeds or clone? just to be sure pe - pinapple express right?


dunno kode i got it as a clone from a old member, think ice is growing out seed of pe tho that looked really nice last pics i see, yes m8 pineapple express


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

best i can manage for now , last pic is the tent , cant get a decent `sticky` shot due to the light , i really should read up on macro and my camera


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2554480View attachment 2554481View attachment 2554482View attachment 2554483
> 
> best i can manage for now , last pic is the tent , cant get a decent `sticky` shot due to the light , i really should read up on macro and my camera


that turns me on


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

adolff said:


> Did I offend youre boyfriend thats why you want to join, go and play in your shed son before you get youre balls chopped off!!!!
> This has fuck all to do with you asshole, unless youre looking for trouble.


I don't give a fuck who u slag off on here, just adds to the banter! But don't be acting mr big balls with ur threats unless ur willing to follow them up, which is highly unlikly ye big e thug ye, now away and take ur face for a shit u cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

that mexican weed shown up yet mg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that mexican weed shown up yet mg?


No m8, 2 weeks on Friday so I'd say it'll be next week


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No m8, 2 weeks on Friday so I'd say it'll be next week


Ill be ordering mine soon, just waiting on you're review.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

nearly 30quid a coin now! madness, ive brought em as low as 2.90 barely a yr ago. dont make much difference vendors prices are set to change with the coin price but still 30 notes a coin lol crazy.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 5, 2013)

Early finish = joint and beer garden :]
What's crackin? That harvest looks tasty as fuk moggs


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

Good one, you burn through your last brain cell cooking that one up



adolff said:


> your mother loves the pink sock in her mouth lmfao.


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

Hopefully there'll be another heist soon, that shit will drop the price right back down lol




newuserlol said:


> nearly 30quid a coin now! madness, ive brought em as low as 2.90 barely a yr ago. dont make much difference vendors prices are set to change with the coin price but still 30 notes a coin lol crazy.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> Hopefully there'll be another heist soon, that shit will drop the price right back down lol


yeah them russian hackers lucky bastards! £180,000 worth of coins they stole.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Early finish = joint and beer garden :]
> What's crackin? That harvest looks tasty as fuk moggs


the purple auto is tasty , very fruity , the greens rather heavy , the tent however is brain numbing , makes a vegtable of you unless you have a decent tolerance , i prefer something a bit more tasty so still forcing myself through the last crop of sour diesel , its a hard life it really is


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the purple auto is tasty , very fruity , the greens rather heavy , the tent however is brain numbing , makes a vegtable of you unless you have a decent tolerance , i prefer something a bit more tasty so still forcing myself through the last crop of sour diesel , its a hard life it really is


Yeah I'm a bit like that prefer taste over effect. Ya can some times turn in to a vegetable tho doing it that way tho! Lol


----------



## romaneefimo (Mar 5, 2013)

&#1042;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1086;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1091;&#1090; jpg &#1092;&#1072;&#1081;&#1083;&#1099;, &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1075;&#1086; &#1091;&#1078;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1091;&#1102; &#1074;&#1099;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080; &#1091;&#1078;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086; &#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1083;&#1102; , &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1086;&#1073;&#1100;&#1103;&#1089;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089;.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

romaneefimo said:


> &#1042;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1086;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1074;&#1099;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1090;&#1091;&#1090; jpg &#1092;&#1072;&#1081;&#1083;&#1099;, &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1075;&#1086; &#1091;&#1078;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1091;&#1102; &#1074;&#1099;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080; &#1091;&#1078;&#1072;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086; &#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1083;&#1102; , &#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1086;&#1073;&#1100;&#1103;&#1089;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1102; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089;.



&#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1091;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1096;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone know if i should be feeding biobizz grow and bloom or just grow untill the stretch in flower has finished?

day 2 of flower btw massive buds already hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1091;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1096;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;


nah man, im pretty sure he was Telling a story of how he admires asian cock


----------



## TicKle (Mar 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah man, im pretty sure he was Telling a story of how he admires asian cock


dident ice say he could fit 2 of them up his ass if going to jail? or was it phones.....


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Anyone know if i should be feeding biobizz grow and bloom or just grow untill the stretch in flower has finished?
> 
> day 2 of flower btw massive buds already hahaha


i always use both in flower.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

TicKle said:


> dident ice say he could fit 2 of them up his ass if going to jail? or was it phones.....


think it was an oz,2 packs of rizlas, an a box of matches hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i always use both in flower.


from day 1 - finish?
got 10L of water sittin out till tomorrow when i mix up the batch of nutes, jus wonderin wh#ether i should chuck in some bloom iv got topmax should i chuck that in too?

on my auto i gave it all 3 untill week 5 then just bloom an topmax for the last few weeks


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> from day 1 - finish?
> got 10L of water sittin out till tomorrow when i mix up the batch of nutes, jus wonderin wh#ether i should chuck in some bloom iv got topmax should i chuck that in too?
> 
> on my auto i gave it all 3 untill week 5 then just bloom an topmax for the last few weeks


ive only just gone back to using bio-bizz used it for a good few years tho, yeah use the grow all the way to the end and start the top max low for the 1st 4-5wks then up it at the end.

well thats what i do anyway, dont mean its gotta be done like that tho.

the bio-bizz feeding chart some knock it but ive seen some wicked yields from people using just that chart.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive only just gone back to using bio-bizz used it for a good few years tho, yeah use the grow all the way to the end and start the top max low for the 1st 4-5wks then up it at the end.
> 
> well thats what i do anyway, dont mean its gotta be done like that tho.
> 
> the bio-bizz feeding chart some knock it but ive seen some wicked yields from people using just that chart.


aye, i jus use 3ml for every l works alright so far, ill be mixing up my batch tomorrow ill jus chuck come bloom an grow in there, When i add the biobizz usually my ph comes down to 6.5 perfect does that happen to you too?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

still boredddddddddddddd

ok another action shot for the day just so ive something to do , repotted 18 with a phone hanging out the jeans , i feel slightly trapped , bastard estate agents ....

ok mogs is happy to dabble and this time its dabbling in led 

you hear this that and the other about how plants grown in led rupture from the ground hugging the light like a dog on your leg and produce at least 3 oz per watt on a bad day grown in nothing air , watered with stale piss and the plant finishes in 10 minutes trimming itself and into the bucket , bagweed hermie shit now becomes like G13`s bigger brother , taste like sweat on a vigin cleavage with strawberrys and cream mixed in , ya get the jist , well i happen to own a couple and for once i was around with the nixon ready for action 

the grow ,,,, a tent 
the lights , 600 hps , 210 led cree , 300 led maker ? there all chinese anyway 
the strain nebular , in soil , in shit soil


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

suppose i should start a proper thread off ummmm


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> suppose i should start a proper thread off ummmm
> 
> View attachment 2554592View attachment 2554593View attachment 2554594View attachment 2554595


looking good, im thinkin about pickin up an led panel see how that goes since its getting around 85f in my closet


----------



## Username42 (Mar 5, 2013)

The area under the led looks quite bushy


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

Username42 said:


> The area under the led looks quite bushy


then i suppose you wern't looking at the hps side haha


----------



## Username42 (Mar 5, 2013)

just saying for a 300 watter they're keeping up ok


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2013)

T


moggggys said:


> still boredddddddddddddd
> 
> ok another action shot for the day just so ive something to do , repotted 18 with a phone hanging out the jeans , i feel slightly trapped , bastard estate agents ....
> ok mogs is happy to dabble and this time its dabbling in led
> ...


Lookin good moggy never used led's how much did they cost?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

note the ridge , the plants under the hps are bigger by far , the hps is also covering a larger area and also the plants are wedged in where theres stil gaps with the led , i like led but its not al its cracked up to be


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

would you say having the led in the mix increases resin production?




moggggys said:


> note the ridge , the plants under the hps are bigger by far , the hps is also covering a larger area and also the plants are wedged in where theres stil gaps with the led , i like led but its not al its cracked up to be
> 
> View attachment 2554631


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> T
> 
> Lookin good moggy never used led's how much did they cost?


one of them was £350 and i cant remember the other , 200 and something , i think its the cree ( the red one ) thats the more expensive , oddly and its an odd test for sure , if you place both in my kitchen and turn both on the lower watt is clearly brighter on the wall 15 foot away ..... its also less wattage !



zVice said:


> would you say having the led in the mix increases resin production?


they do always come out rather sticky and it does make you wonder , its known that UV rays increase thc potency and this shows in led grown bud , however there isnt any uv created so buggered if i know why there so good , the strain nebs a sticky bastard at the best of time , when wet you think you could throw it against a wall and have it stick


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2013)

The man I thought those led's were a bit expensive I might get one just for extra lightning the room!!! I heard the nebula is some good shit when I was a yout I had a weed calander and one of the pics was nebular it looked proper peng


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah think its UVB that helps, most of the led's I've seen focus on UVA

nebs, you said it was clone? you reckon its from paradise seeds nebula? 

http://www.paradise-seeds.com/grow-report-nebula

shit looks frosties









moggggys said:


> they do always come out rather sticky and it does make you wonder , its known that UV rays increase thc potency and this shows in led grown bud , however there isnt any uv created so buggered if i know why there so good , the strain nebs a sticky bastard at the best of time , when wet you think you could throw it against a wall and have it stick


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah them russian hackers lucky bastards! £180,000 worth of coins they stole.


If ur on sr m8, check out the forum for the guy tht got around 10,000 stroked on him by teflondon, he posts the messages they wer sending each other and how he got stroked. I found it quite funny, half way thru the messages I knew exactly what was goin on, what a silly bastard lol. What about my we sample I'm gettin that I posted pics of, not bad for just over a btc, never had the chance to try oil before, also wanted to see what this caviar shit is, fuckin love the shit u get to try cos of sr, if it wasn't for it I'd never get the chance to try half this stuff


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> yeah think its UVB that helps, most of the led's I've seen focus on UVA
> 
> nebs, you said it was clone? you reckon its from paradise seeds nebula?
> 
> ...



its a good point , havnt a clue , it doesnt look like that at all being honest , it look exactly like cheese , cheese as in the real clone and not all the blue cheese nonsense , in clone and before flower its impossible to tell the difference between the 2 , in flower neb produces a little less and is done at 8 weeks , it also tends to foxtail easily , the smoke is also very cheese like , cheese as you know has that sort of mold feety smell , very much like a hard cheese is , the neb is very close except the bag appeal isnt there and its more a piney smell , once lit it stinks the place out and becomes very very cheese like once more but not quite as strong smelling , the stoners instant and harder , its like a veils pulled over your head and your brains slightly liquified , your instantly dopey as fuck , cheese has that creaper la la la im ok la de da la oh fuck i cant walk where neb doesnt piss about and simply hits you with the shitfaced stick 

anyway it doesnt look like the picture , the hairs are brown , the calyx swell to may times that shown and the entire plant looks simply dirty , the nugs go rock hard , the lower stuff looks more like the picture but your talking the airy stuff at the base rather than a top its not a nice looker , its not a nice smell either and its near impossible to counter act it , bagged 5 times you have 10 minutes before the stink comes through once more , waterproof canoe bangs doubled up plus inside 2 baggies it still gets out , its a pain in the arse if you want to go anywhere with a sly stash


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

what is this foxtail i keep hearing about?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what is this foxtail i keep hearing about?


As far as I know m8 it's like when the calyxes start pilling on top of each other sorta thing, stick around after 7 and ill have a few pics up of the psycho at the min, severe foxtailing goin on......I think

fucking bastard cancelled my sample order


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah calyx stacking


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what is this foxtail i keep hearing about?



its a growth spurt after the colas finished growing , a fresh batch of growth pops out of what was once a neat cola , happens very late in flower and helps nicely toward the yield , there like little fingers of growth orrrrr foxtails depending on the strain , sats tend to be hairy and fox tail looking where indis tend to be fingers


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> its a growth spurt after the colas finished growing , a fresh batch of growth pops out of what was once a neat cola , happens very late in flower and helps nicely toward the yield , there like little fingers of growth orrrrr foxtails depending on the strain , sats tend to be hairy and fox tail looking where indis tend to be fingers


Go back to page 6077 and you'll see foxtailing like fingers, doesn't always happen very late in flower either, mine been starting to foxtail since week 5-6


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

foxtailin sounds pretty decent for extra yield why everyone complain bout it i dunno


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

that led panel,, iwas just looking at your pic and its only 1.2amp input,, it cant be doing that much, the GOOD led panels are about 500,, any less that 400w atts i really wouldnt bother,, and ebay knockofs i would either  chinese is shit for this stuff

well justtaking me daughter to theurban farm, was menna be sendig of for me licence tomoz, spent £150 qwid today so i may postpone it lol fuking kids, i knew it was a bad idea to get of the bus outside b&m and wilko's,,,grrr


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that led panel,, iwas just looking at your pic and its only 1.2amp input,, it cant be doing that much, the GOOD led panels are about 500,, any less that 400w atts i really wouldnt bother,, and ebay knockofs i would either  chinese is shit for this stuff
> 
> well justtaking me daughter to theurban farm, was menna be sendig of for me licence tomoz, spent £150 qwid today so i may postpone it lol fuking kids, i knew it was a bad idea to get of the bus outside b&m and wilko's,,,grrr


most of the led panels are made in china i read, cheaper to make them there than makin factories all over the spot


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

cheers lads. i feel like such a noob lol. it wasnt that long ago i found out what clawing was


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers lads. i feel like such a noob lol. it wasnt that long ago i found out what clawing was


dont worry when he said somthin bout foxtailin i was straight on google lmao


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

cree are american made , it says so on the sticker , there known to be one of the market leaders so you know your getting quality oh no wait whats this ?

http://hzzygk.en.made-in-china.com/productimage/PoeQYlivCBRK-2f0j00sMKTzkDJrSpi/China-Super-Power-140W-210W-420W-UFO-LED-Plant-Grow-Light-with-CREE-LED-Chips-for-Hydroponics.html

thats shit on that idea 

there all from china , simply put thats where the leds are being made and ive yet to come across one assembled elsewhere , ive come across loads however that are simply stickerd up to say made elsewhere


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I watched a vid on them led panels, most are cheap poorly made Chinese shit (off ebay) To get a good 1 you have to spend good coin on em.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

Few pics of where I'm at at the min, goina let these go just over another two weeks, 7 weeks yesterday, pulling them 3 days short of ten

thot I might add that pic 5 is less than half of what's in there, and there all psychosis..mmmm


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2554837View attachment 2554838View attachment 2554839View attachment 2554840View attachment 2554841
> 
> Few pics of where I'm at at the min, goina let these go just over another two weeks, 7 weeks yesterday, pulling them 3 days short of ten
> 
> thot I might add that pic 5 is less than half of what's in there, and there all psychosis..mmmm


Lookin good mate. Gonna be some shit hot stuff by the looks of it!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Lookin good mate. Gonna be some shit hot stuff by the looks of it!


Cheers m8, I could def pull them earlier but fuck it, I said ten weeks when I started so ten it is, well nearly lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont worry when he said somthin bout foxtailin i was straight on google lmao


i tried that but the first one i read was saying it had something to do with the node spacing and making it look like a spiral lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, I could def pull them earlier but fuck it, I said ten weeks when I started so ten it is, well nearly lol


looking good mate. ill be chopping some down at 9 but ill put the 2 amnesia thats sharing the wilma with the PE and WW into the other wilma so they can have a week on ripen and leave them goto 10.

i ordered one of those drying racks today. i usually use my tent but ill still have some in there. ill try hanging it on the outside of the tent near the inlet pipe. hope that takes the smell away. anyone else use those racks? do you chop the budd off the stems to put them in there?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

I got a couple of the drying nets m8, I only use them for the small shit, I prefer hanging them, don't like the way the net/rack flattens the buds on ye. Probly dry a bit quicker if u snip them off the stem, I'd just leave them on the stems and hang them


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

cheers mate. i dont like the sound of flattened budd. i should be able to hang them up tidy on the next run, i just want to keep them close to the tent so the filter can take the smell away


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i dont like the sound of flattened budd. i should be able to hang them up tidy on the next run, i just want to keep them close to the tent so the filter can take the smell away


Could u not tie some string across the outside of ur tent m8 and hang them there


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Could u not tie some string across the outside of ur tent m8 and hang them there


cheers mate. i must be thick as fuck, i never thought of that lol. thats a waste of £15 odd


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i must be thick as fuck, i never thought of that lol. thats a waste of £15 odd


I done the same thing m8, bought two of them used them once and now there lying in a heap somewhere lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

my drying box uses a net system imade, it only really plattens em if its the ehavy buds, but mine may be more hoely that yours and thinner snce mine was a mosquito net i cut up,fuking awsoem box,dried a 2oz plant to smoke perfect in 3 days  fuking loveit.com


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, I could def pull them earlier but fuck it, I said ten weeks when I started so ten it is, well nearly lol


well il be the fucking soldeir, has anyone alctually ran the pphysco more, u say its ready in 9,, but could do with 10.,, so would 11 be even better? if so il run em 11 weeks idc


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well il be the fucking soldeir, has anyone alctually ran the pphysco more, u say its ready in 9,, but could do with 10.,, so would 11 be even better? if so il run em 11 weeks idc


Ive no idea m8, I'm just letting mine go cos that's the date I set and im sticking to it, plus urs in coco and all that m8 so I don't have a clue. Be interested to see if ur psycho foxtail the same as all mine have done, this grow and the last, pure fucked up looking I think

was back looking at pics I had posted way back in the thread and came across a post of urs wer u said I was a toffee nose lmao, y couldn't have been more wrong m8

get fuckin in there, united 1-0 up, u watching it ic3? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive no idea m8, I'm just letting mine go cos that's the date I set and im sticking to it, plus urs in coco and all that m8 so I don't have a clue. Be interested to see if ur psycho foxtail the same as all mine have done, this grow and the last, pure fucked up looking I think
> 
> was back looking at pics I had posted way back in the thread and came across a post of urs wer u said I was a toffee nose lmao, y couldn't have been more wrong m8
> 
> get fuckin in there, united 1-0 up, u watching it ic3? Lol


dont watch anyhting with the word foot ihn m8 AHAHAHA bathing me daughter bbs


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i must be thick as fuck, i never thought of that lol. thats a waste of £15 odd


you could use a bit of garden wire or string etc and run lines inside the drying rack and still get it all in the same small space mate when I run out of room on the base of the layers I start pushing them up through the layers above to hang above the buds that are laying down if that makes sense mate? Also I got a large 8 tier drying rack and don't get flattened buds, well maybe a little but never really noticable as it's only down the side it's been lying on and it never notices once it's been bagged or jarred, I love my drying rack, can get over 40 oz in it and it doesn't take up a lot of space, I don't know if different brands/quality make a difference but I'll never go back to stringing buds up again, I hang mine next to me whilst trimming and just chuck them in having a tidy up which takes seconds every time a level fills up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

well the funs startig good job i just ordered a bottle of boost and new base nutes, seems i need to water daily again now, 2 physcos looks dropy as a motherfucker with light as air pots so ther lacking water,, so here we are bakto a litre a day


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well the funs startig good job i just ordered a bottle of boost and new base nutes, seems i need to water daily again now, 2 physcos looks dropy as a motherfucker with light as air pots so ther lacking water,, so here we are bakto a litre a day


It was just goin all to easy for u m8. Think mines good till Friday, aahhh....piece of piss this is lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> It was just goin all to easy for u m8. Think mines good till Friday, aahhh....piece of piss this is lol


lol yeh was rather easy with outstanding results¬!! well ther now on 40ml base and 40ml boost, the bottle says 25ml per 10 litre but u can go to 40ml for extra flowering, hit week 4 on saturday i think its week 6 for the PK, im usure as ive never used it, wont be runing the ripen this runtho, just do it without, im not 100% sold on the stuff personally so fek it

and fuk u and your witches couldren


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

I dont reckon the ripen speeded it up much but goina use it anyway cos want this stuff just like the last so no point in changing. What about the Kali mist m8, if they turn out really good can u get the clone again?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 5, 2013)

My plants lookin better now, leaves are greenin up, and its lovin this 12/12 switch


----------



## Username42 (Mar 5, 2013)

just flipped to 12/12 roll on May


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I dont reckon the ripen speeded it up much but goina use it anyway cos want this stuff just like the last so no point in changing. What about the Kali mist m8, if they turn out really good can u get the clone again?


yeh i can get it again the lad swears by it, hecan just be a bit unreliable sumtimes, but yeh i can get more, n prob, i will do after this run, not for me but to gift, il wait on see how this is first, 

they say upto day 28 to take cuts but mine are just pure bud no fucking usable branches for clones, i hear u can use fan leaves lol but i aint gunna, so yeh lets see how this smoke turns out and if its any cop if u want a cut i can sortit same with a couple o other guys, but thers no point until we get a smoke report

username42 WOOHOO!! welcome to the club, remember to tsay active on the thread,dont act dumb, dont lie, and ul be fine,, if u can be acive then fuk off now,and if u need help, this aint the thread

matster, just bought me first shot of the street since sepetember FUKING HELL i wont be doing this lad any cheap ounces thats for sure lol,,, fuking .7 a joke i give a teenth for a tenner


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah m8 well see how she smokes and yields first but I like the look of it. I'm smokin shitty soap at the min cos I wouldn't pay the prices for it round here, suppose its not too bad tho if ye only blast a j at night time, at least it'll last a bit. Can only buy 1.5 or 3g here for 25 or 50 so fuck that, a 50 bag dont last me long. Ill thro u a bit of the psycho when it's done, that should keep u up till urs is done.

laters lads, early start in the morning so I'm off


----------



## Username42 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll be hanging around, this must be the only place online where people understand what it's like trying to grow in a climate of rain or, if you're lucky, snow...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 well see how she smokes and yields first but I like the look of it. I'm smokin shitty soap at the min cos I wouldn't pay the prices for it round here, suppose its not too bad tho if ye only blast a j at night time, at least it'll last a bit. Can only buy 1.5 or 3g here for 25 or 50 so fuck that, a 50 bag dont last me long. Ill thro u a bit of the psycho when it's done, that should keep u up till urs is done.
> 
> laters lads, early start in the morning so I'm off


yeh nice 1 mate, it will come bak your way, u know this )



Username42 said:


> I'll be hanging around, this must be the only place online where people understand what it's like trying to grow in a climate of rain or, if you're lucky, snow...


 well do so mate as long as your uk amnd not a cunt, just be active


----------



## moggggys (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 well see how she smokes and yields first but I like the look of it. I'm smokin shitty soap at the min cos I wouldn't pay the prices for it round here, suppose its not too bad tho if ye only blast a j at night time, at least it'll last a bit. Can only buy 1.5 or 3g here for 25 or 50 so fuck that, a 50 bag dont last me long. Ill thro u a bit of the psycho when it's done, that should keep u up till urs is done.
> 
> laters lads, early start in the morning so I'm off


 do fuckin what now ! 
fuckin expensive doesnt seem to cover it , someone round your way is making a killing or your going to the wrong people , round here its a straight 2g for £20 or maybe 1.8 if its really good , the dealers pay around the 180-2 on a oz and the middlemen get it at the 160 , in the citys of b/ham , notts and leic you can see the dealers paying more to the 200-220 with the odd at 240 but the deals tend to be ok 




Username42 said:


> I'll be hanging around, this must be the only place online where people understand what it's like trying to grow in a climate of rain or, if you're lucky, snow...


yeah seems worth stickin with it , im not what you call new but im sticking with this place as theres not many places you can post what im about to post without having either your balls chewed off or a sea of trolls and fucktards moaning about ditching the dealer ditching the dealer when half the cunts are selling themselves , i like this degree of honesty shown , dont get me wrong the cfl threads are a laugh a minute as the lads wave tiny little nugs at each other and wank each other off but i recon if you can avoid responding then your likely to find this place comfortable


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> do fuckin what now !
> fuckin expensive doesnt seem to cover it , someone round your way is making a killing or your going to the wrong people , round here its a straight 2g for £20 or maybe 1.8 if its really good , the dealers pay around the 180-2 on a oz and the middlemen get it at the 160 , in the citys of b/ham , notts and leic you can see the dealers paying more to the 200-220 with the odd at 240 but the deals tend to be ok
> 
> 
> ...


Dont matter who u know m8 round here that's the rate. I don't buy the stuff so couldn't give a fuck, plus it's all the better for the likes of us come crop time. I dont even know what i could pick up an o for if i went hunting but i know people will pay 300 for mine and thats if i even let it go at that lol, 250 bulk thats it and the rest in bags.I see u liked them foxtails fingers moggy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

FMorning boys well another day off work for me!!! Feel like SHIT been hallucinating all fuckin night I've got red snot can't move me head and my throat feels like its been through a serious deepthroat session with fuckin 12" omar. Its all these polish bringing there shitty germs over here FUCK OFF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds pretty serious Shawn. Best have a j eh. Lol. That reds blood, you should be up the hospital gettin a real bug... Er I mean treatment.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wait until the Bulgarians are part of the Shengen treaty...imagine the bugs they'll bring, lol.

not to mention the nags....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sounds pretty serious Shawn. Best have a j eh. Lol. That reds blood, you should be up the hospital gettin a real bug... Er I mean treatment.


Yeh I'm on the j right now matey  yeh it is bad mate never felt like this before gonna ride it for another day though see what happens. Anyway on the upside the ladies are looking fuckin bostin the little afghan kush is getting reet frosty now and the gth are catching up slowly tho but think there gonna be 10 weeks at least


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm as anti eu as it gets. There was nowt wrong with the commonwealth. Best thing to come out of all these dicey new countries is the toot. New channels better gear and cheaper cos they're taking on the current market. 

Brussels can suck my nutsack


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh dear, hit a nerve with Don there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

now that's a fan leaf day 24


----------



## zVice (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2555874View attachment 2555874 now that's a fan leaf day 24


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha don "Brussels can suck my nuts" u should run for PM
I wish this VK seed wide hurry up Nd pop :/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha ha u cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

another one for ya vice lol


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Little tip, get a bit of plastic (a tray or something) and try holding that between your HPS and the phone camera you are using when taking a pic. This might eliminate interference a bit.


----------



## zVice (Mar 6, 2013)

they do look good fella, should try take a few before lights on or after they switch off
heard that if you use a polarised lens it stops it too.

you can even get eyewear that removes the yellow (and protects your eyes), seen it used over the front of a cam works well

they look daft, but apparently work

http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/lumii-grow-room-lenses.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Sound alright boys I'll do a lights off shot 2nyt. And yeh I've seen those glasses before I just wear me oakleys when I go in there cuz it is some bright shit gotta look after those eyes


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> they do look good fella, should try take a few before lights on or after they switch off
> heard that if you use a polarised lens it stops it too.
> 
> you can even get eyewear that removes the yellow (and protects your eyes), seen it used over the front of a cam works well
> ...


ill try taking a photo of mine through my sun glasses when my lights on tonight. they came with a sticker that you can see a bloke but when you put them on you can see a fish that hes holding. sad i know lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ill try taking a photo of mine through my sun glasses when my lights on tonight. they came with a sticker that you can see a bloke but when you put them on you can see a fish that hes holding. sad i know lol


Oh dear lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

Typical! Took the van in for a new tyre and to get the tracking done and now apparently the front suspension is fucked, jus 1 fucking thing after another!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> they do look good fella, should try take a few before lights on or after they switch off
> heard that if you use a polarised lens it stops it too.
> 
> you can even get eyewear that removes the yellow (and protects your eyes), seen it used over the front of a cam works well
> ...



would agree but 

a while ago i was thinking i cant see a fuckin thing after an hrs play and cant be doing me any good so aha mogs thinks lets be cool babe and get the shades on , so out with the police ( the irony ) shades , the collers up and im ready to jive homes , it went well for a little while i guess , kept dropping the fuckers mind , then i lost them ( on me head still ) plus the light kept creasing my brain everytime a bit snook in the side , sitting trimming they got sticky as a fucker and my hairs sticking to the sides and getting dragged if i turn my head , then i manage to slice half an inch into the skin between the thumb and forefinger as i couldnt see what i was doing , this smarted somewhat and due to the blood i had to clean up , once back up i forgot about the glasses and sat on the fuckers because id left them on the chair , a cut hand , half blind and £110 down 

i think its fair to say let others use um , im not trustworthy 



Mastergrow said:


> Dont matter who u know m8 round here that's the rate. I don't buy the stuff so couldn't give a fuck, plus it's all the better for the likes of us come crop time. I dont even know what i could pick up an o for if i went hunting but i know people will pay 300 for mine and thats if i even let it go at that lol, 250 bulk thats it and the rest in bags.I see u liked them foxtails fingers moggy


so thats good and bad , i think , public spirited lol , if i let a bit go then its at 160 , nowt you can do being honest and the fucktard who relocates is a serious test of patience and a massive security risk , i really wish i could drop him but when you have a crop in you cant sit on it for the rest of your life , part of the joys of living in the middle of no-where is theres no-one around but it also means small circles


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

I let my first crop go for £160's a piece and then it went up to £180's, now I'm thinking £180's for more than 5 and £190-200's for single oz's, I haven't sold an oz single since my first grow though and do it in one go to one guy for £180's, I'd fucking love to be able to get MG's prices but where I live it's just not gonna happen, have to stay in line with the rest of the market.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

I get 6 euro on a gram with weight involved (but it goes in a oner).....perhaps I should also up my price considering it goes out retail at 15/g.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> I get 6 euro on a gram with weight involved (but it goes in a oner).....perhaps I should also up my price considering it goes out retail at 15/g.


Perhaps mate? I've been told many times I should up my price to 190-200's but like you I sell to one guy in one go and trust him enough to come to my house, I look at it like this this I don't have to leave the house and selling it at the end doesn't cause me any stress or worry I figure that's gotta be worth the few quid difference knowing I'm not gonna risk being caught and losing the lot in transit.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

yep the markets all over the shop , i do wonder though , i was in the dam not long ago and it gets me to pay more than i would ask for the same green , crazy world were in


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Totally with you on that. Increase your buyers and you increase your risk. This way you get longevity and don't get busted after 2 mnutes of growing. I was talking with a mate last night about this very same thing. He had visitors over from the UK a while back, one of them was a grower. The 2nd night this wee dude appears with the grower and we are like, who the fuk is he?...."oh, this is my driver, (I did lmfao) the guy who taxis me around to all my customers"....needless to say, he got busted and is doing porridge....fukking driver, wtf was he thinking, Tony Montana wannabee.


W Dragon said:


> Perhaps mate? I've been told many times I should up my price to 190-200's but like you I sell to one guy in one go and trust him enough to come to my house, I look at it like this this I don't have to leave the house and selling it at the end doesn't cause me any stress or worry I figure that's gotta be worth the few quid difference knowing I'm not gonna risk being caught and losing the lot in transit.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

True, but these guys have a monopoly, and to be fair to some of them, they do have to pay tax, wages, rent, blah de blah. But it's crazy the margin they make on it.



moggggys said:


> yep the markets all over the shop , i do wonder though , i was in the dam not long ago and it gets me to pay more than i would ask for the same green , crazy world were in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I let my first crop go for £160's a piece and then it went up to £180's, now I'm thinking £180's for more than 5 and £190-200's for single oz's, I haven't sold an oz single since my first grow though and do it in one go to one guy for £180's, I'd fucking love to be able to get MG's prices but where I live it's just not gonna happen, have to stay in line with the rest of the market.


me to id love to be getting 2+ a oz,, the thing is 90% of sellers round her sell for 200 even a pal of mine just been paying 220 for sum orrible shit, but i just dont seem to be able to get the price they can,, i may be too soft i supose i could if i held onto it but i dont wanna wait 3 months to sell me bud


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> True, but these guys have a monopoly, and to be fair to some of them, they do have to pay tax, wages, rent, blah de blah. But it's crazy the margin they make on it.


yeah , i figure with the dam they do have a shed load of overheads but then there growing in serious bulk so the cost of product is low so it balances itself out to give a rough market figure 

but for the cottage industry grower in the uk theres also the cost of creation , i figure its around the £80 to create an oz with the entire overheads and thats with say a 3 light grow so making around the 20 grand income , given the cops rape you financially if raided then being honest its not worth doing as small fry , a massive hit and run is i think the only time you make it worth while


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Perhaps mate? I've been told many times I should up my price to 190-200's but like you I sell to one guy in one go and trust him enough to come to my house, I look at it like this this I don't have to leave the house and selling it at the end doesn't cause me any stress or worry I figure that's gotta be worth the few quid difference knowing I'm not gonna risk being caught and losing the lot in transit.


same here but my friend is a complete fuckin tard , thinks himself something special and trys to live a lifestyle if you know what i mean , also hes the worlds most dangerous driver , he crashes weekly but its always someone elses fault , hes brought cops to my door twice and hes massively self absorbed , but what can you do ? i can offload the surplus to another friend but hes very unreliable and its 45 miles each way and he wont collect , theres also my nephew but hes fresh out of uni and hes a shady bastard for sure but im not sure i want to involve him in this sort of activity , hes most likely already there but not sure i should sweeten it or encourage , no im stuck with fucktard i recon , hes forever owing money which is a source of anger , likes to piss it up the wall or gamble , cant pay whats owed and yet finds money for lines ..... etc etc


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

The coffeeshops generally do not grow themselves, and if they do they are risking loosing their whole business and license if caught. My mates shops was busted years ago as they were growing upstairs. Luckily they didn't loose their license at that point.

There are commercial growing operations, but these are mainly criminal gangs that run them. A lot of the weed you buy in the better coffeeshops is grown by cottage growers. This is the messed up grey area they call decriminilsation. That's the problem at the moment with the Greenhouse and Barneys. They have beceom corporations, and due to the back end of the business being a little grey to say the least, they look at the amount these companies shift and deam them to be involved in organised crime.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

moggggys said:


> hes forever owing money which is a source of anger , likes to piss it up the wall or gamble , cant pay whats owed and yet finds money for lines ..... etc etc


there's a load of them in the world for sure....


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> The coffeeshops generally do not grow themselves, and if they do they are risking loosing their whole business and license if caught. My mates shops was busted years ago as they were growing upstairs. Luckily they didn't loose their license at that point.
> 
> There are commercial growing operations, but these are mainly criminal gangs that run them. A lot of the weed you buy in the better coffeeshops is grown by cottage growers. This is the messed up grey area they call decriminilsation. That's the problem at the moment with the Greenhouse and Barneys. They have beceom corporations, and due to the back end of the business being a little grey to say the least, they look at the amount these companies shift and deam them to be involved in organised crime.



yep , in germany its a fine if your caught growing hence it gets suffled across to the shops , the swiz are also a bit 50/50 , certain areas they want people to grow as they do enjoy being able to charge 17 quid for a beer and this influx of money enables this but also tend to nick people from time to time to show there in the ``war`` 
its always a shame about growing in the dam , you would think above a shop you would be sorted as lets face it you dont have to sweat it over smells


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> You'll notice with Yman that he'll argue and throw scientific links up to suite the argument regardless of if they're actually relevant or not and try and baffle you with science, after you've been around a while you'll realise he maybe book smart but that's sort of where it ends and that everything he says is gospel even if you know differently, there is no arguing with him, since he came on here he has said some stupid shit and then tried to back peddle, there's a few of us that know better than to listen unless taking it with a pinch of salt, I can think of several things he has come out with that prove he likes to think he knows more than he actually does, to summarise the guys a bit of a bellend lol


You'll notice that with W Dragon that he doesn't understand the scientific links that The Yorkshireman may post (but won't say so because he pretends he does know what he's talking about by dropping words like 'homogenised' into conversation but when the concept is expanded on he fails to keep up) so hasn't or can't confirm/deny their relevance to whatever subject is being discussed, it is therefore W Dragons own fault that he is baffled by science and can in no way be attributed to The Yorkshireman.

He will also try to argue without any objective evidence to support his claims while lacking the fundamentals of logic, reasoning and the English language. 
He doesn't understand past, present OR future tenses and when it is pointed out to him he will resort to _Ad-Hominem _attacks like the former in an attempt to sway attention and discredit The Yorkshireman.

To summarise, he's full of shit and is actually more stupid then he thinks he is.


----------



## zVice (Mar 6, 2013)

zVice loves it when one refers to oneself in the third person


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

Toffee nosed twat that's what I say


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If ur on sr m8, check out the forum for the guy tht got around 10,000 stroked on him by teflondon, he posts the messages they wer sending each other and how he got stroked. I found it quite funny, half way thru the messages I knew exactly what was goin on, what a silly bastard lol. What about my we sample I'm gettin that I posted pics of, not bad for just over a btc, never had the chance to try oil before, also wanted to see what this caviar shit is, fuckin love the shit u get to try cos of sr, if it wasn't for it I'd never get the chance to try half this stuff


yeah i read it mg fucking nobhead got what he deserved, i see that sample pack thing u posted up looked good for the price oils not all that amazing i hadnt tried it for years n years was only recently but spose its what its made from plus just ballache to handle.

i have wanted to try that cavier meself have seen it called other names tho honey buds comes to mind, it just a bud coated in oil then rolled in kief.

you never had iso then mg? really easy to make n bloody strong when made with the pyscho n exo etc but the fumes from the iso where abit much i gotta admit lol i couldnt handle it got me m8 to do it lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont matter who u know m8 round here that's the rate. I don't buy the stuff so couldn't give a fuck, plus it's all the better for the likes of us come crop time. I dont even know what i could pick up an o for if i went hunting but i know people will pay 300 for mine and thats if i even let it go at that lol, 250 bulk thats it and the rest in bags.I see u liked them foxtails fingers moggy


same round here 1.5 for 25, but the price never rises only weight drops, an still when they are sayin 1.5 for 25 u end up gettin under a gramme or 1.2 or summit stupid, an for 25 you want wat ur payin for


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Just wait until the Bulgarians are part of the Shengen treaty...imagine the bugs they'll bring, lol.
> 
> not to mention the nags....


im not a full opn racist but i do believe they all need to fuck off tea their own country, every shop round here has a paki, nogger, or fuckin polish/russian/imbred cunts fuckin hate em when im from this country tryin to get work an they are takin it all


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 6, 2013)

that why i aint had a joint for over a month refuse to pay 25 for 2joints 3 pushing it lol fuck could get a bottle of black label smirnoff ice n mixer for 25 lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Little tip, get a bit of plastic (a tray or something) and try holding that between your HPS and the phone camera you are using when taking a pic. This might eliminate interference a bit.


everyone gets that on their pics, i never do my pics never get that interference on my pics with light on


----------



## zVice (Mar 6, 2013)

£22.18 at tesco haha




newuserlol said:


> that why i aint had a joint for over a month refuse to pay 25 for 2joints 3 pushing it lol fuck could get a bottle of black label smirnoff ice n mixer for 25 lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> £22.18 at tesco haha


lol lovely drop of vods that is, although i tend to drink alot more glenns than black label smirnoff lol

happy vodka memorys lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

i bought the first bit of weed ive had to buy on the street last night, menna be best weed around, was fucking SHITE!! .7 for a tenner,, fuk i may qwuit till harvests done, wat a fuckingjoke, but the lad is paying 220 a ounce, and he moans if i ask over 160 for my grade LOL tf


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i bought the first bit of weed ive had to buy on the street last night, menna be best weed around, was fucking SHITE!! .7 for a tenner,, fuk i may qwuit till harvests done, wat a fuckingjoke, but the lad is paying 220 a ounce, and he moans if i ask over 160 for my grade LOL tf


if you think thats bad how about gettin a 'gram' for a tenner open the bag its wet wont grind no trichs no smell, just tears up an tastes a tiny bit like weed, i swear if she got caught sellin it the police wouldnt believe its weed, mate last time i got a gramm aff her i dried it weighed it 0.3g for a tenner dry LOL, if she didnt have wee kids id defo be breakin somthin in her house... or take her man off the balcony haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Well by the sounds of it we all need to harvest up and get ip jockland with it all and make a bastard killing lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

cunting ebay sellers, first time around i got a message saying my item got delayed, so he said he sent another one, that was a month ago ffs i already updated the feedback, i swear fuckin cunts, I PAY MONEY YOU SEND TO ME, but no i get messages on ebay with shit grammar mispelled shit and bearly understand a word of the fuckin chinky kunt


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cunting ebay sellers, first time around i got a message saying my item got delayed, so he said he sent another one, that was a month ago ffs i already updated the feedback, i swear fuckin cunts, I PAY MONEY YOU SEND TO ME, but no i get messages on ebay with shit grammar mispelled shit and bearly understand a word of the fuckin chinky kunt


i only use 2 if i can help it. marks-e-buy and charlies hydro. i usually get my stuff in a day or 2 at most and they always answer mails in a few hours with tidy english lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

MRT you need to clear some space in ya inbox mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cunting ebay sellers, first time around i got a message saying my item got delayed, so he said he sent another one, that was a month ago ffs i already updated the feedback, i swear fuckin cunts, I PAY MONEY YOU SEND TO ME, but no i get messages on ebay with shit grammar mispelled shit and bearly understand a word of the fuckin chinky kunt


y the hell would u leave feedback if you havent recieved the item? u fucking plonker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

The only thing I've got off ebay was a hygrometer and a ph pen the ph pen is now in the bin was the worst 10 butty I ever paid lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i only use 2 if i can help it. marks-e-buy and charlies hydro. i usually get my stuff in a day or 2 at most and they always answer mails in a few hours with tidy english lol


aye, i get all my main stuff from them, but this was a little mini hygrometer for curing, can only find em made by hongkong or summit.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y the hell would u leave feedback if you havent recieved the item? u fucking plonker


because i was asked too, learned my lesson though. the bastard has some good rep tho, i doubt everyone was like me. But fuck nos wat ima do if the chink doesnt respond well twas only a few quid anyway


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2013)

Some good shops on ebay lads much cheaper than the hydro shops . Bought all my kit off there everything from pots to tent . . How you all been ? Flipped the 2nd tent last Thursday so nearly a week I to flowering let the fun times begin .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, i get all my main stuff from them, but this was a little mini hygrometer for curing, can only find em made by hongkong or summit.


Ahhh you don't need a hygrometer for curing just ur growroom! Cure your buds when the stalk bends then snaps a little that's when there ready for the jars.or go old school and put them in a paperbag instead of jars?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2013)

My neighbour just banged on my door and shouted; "Can I use your phone? There&#8217;s been an accident down the road and a Celtic fan has been run down and he's bleeding to death&#8221;

I shouted; &#8220;What's wrong with your own fuckin phone?

He said; &#8220;The camera's shit on mine&#8221;.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll notice that with W Dragon that he doesn't understand the scientific links that The Yorkshireman may post (but won't say so because he pretends he does know what he's talking about by dropping words like 'homogenised' into conversation but when the concept is expanded on he fails to keep up) so hasn't or can't confirm/deny their relevance to whatever subject is being discussed, it is therefore W Dragons own fault that he is baffled by science and can in no way be attributed to The Yorkshireman.
> 
> He will also try to argue without any objective evidence to support his claims while lacking the fundamentals of logic, reasoning and the English language.
> He doesn't understand past, present OR future tenses and when it is pointed out to him he will resort to _Ad-Hominem _attacks like the former in an attempt to sway attention and discredit The Yorkshireman.
> ...



LMAO this made me giggle, I'm far from stupid and understand most of what I read, nothing you put up during our little dispute was beyond my understanding or even came close to being challenging, If I were wrong you could have proved it easily enough! you couldn't though as I was not wrong, I highlighted my part in our dispute for all those to see, so as to make it easier for anyone reading to follow your bullshit.
I asked a simple question about a statement you made and then you proceeded to try and insult me which failed miserably, you put links up that had nothing to do with the question that was asked and were far from hard to grasp. If you were right you would have proved it but you couldn't because you were wrong! blatantly wrong! you got all pissy because I questioned the source of your statement and the fact remains the same now as it did then you had no source you were simply chatting more shit and then getting upset because I questioned it, I never attacked you in any way until you tried to insult my intelligence on here.
You seem to have little man syndrome, you talk about your family's credentials as if they're proof to what you are saying and then you refer to yourself in the 3rd person.
Most on here that have been here a while know that you talk a load of bollax, you believe everything that comes out of your mouth to be gospel when most of us see it as nothing more than bullshit, It's not my lack of intelligence that has brought us to this point but yours, to further expand on the homogenised statement you clearly stated that the off spring from a several way cross would all be the same to which I replied bullshit never going happen or something to that effect, I then said to provide me with a breeder that will state the same and I'll show you a pollen chucker, this happened weeks ago now and you still haven't provided any evidence that a several way cross that hasn't been heavily worked will produce plants all the same, i.e without all the recessive traits that come with a several way cross producing an unlimited amount of pheno's.
To any of the newer lads reading this, it started when Yman claimed serious seeds had changed their parent stocks and I asked him where he had heard it as I am waiting on their seeds to come back into stock, in response he put up pics of a crappy little plant by another breeder claiming the cherry pheno in AK47 couldn't be found anymore, even though a pheno of nearly any plant will be a 1 of a kind, then I proceeded to say about their being many purple AK47's out their and to which he supplied a link that stated basically after green purple is the most common colour in cannabis plants, basically it had no relevance to the convo and did nothing more than further prove my point. 
So I'll say again even though it has nothing to do with the original question I asked prove me wrong or shut the fuck up because now your starting to look like an even bigger prick than you already do and referencing your self in the 3rd person.........fucking mug get over your complex of being the dumbass in your family and stop telling us about your napoleon sydrome.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> MRT you need to clear some space in ya inbox mate


sorry mate. its done now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

WOOHOOO nice responce dragon, lol,, id keep out of it i reallyw ould but he chats total shit,acucuses me of bullshit and makes u out to be dumb,, little big man sydrome we call it.
its one of those dudes thats always right even wenhe is blatantly wrong, all well and good on a keyboard,,, ya get me,,, TF

and yeh mrt U WILLBE SORRY!! do it again you get the glass of milk treatment!


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 6, 2013)

i love milk tho. especially with pink nesquick


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOHOOO nice responce dragon, lol,, id keep out of it i reallyw ould but he chats total shit,acucuses me of bullshit and makes u out to be dumb,, little big man sydrome we call it.
> its one of those dudes thats always right even wenhe is blatantly wrong, all well and good on a keyboard,,, ya get me,,, TF


I gotta be fair mate he made me giggle, he does come out with some shit, it wouldn't be so bad if he didn't come out with so much crap every other couple of conversations but fair do's to the guy he is consistent lol The worst part is he probably takes a while to sit there and think of his responses seeing as it usually takes him days if not weeks lol and it's too easy to discredit what comes out of his mouth without even giving it any thought.
I don't pay him any mind now until he starts in on someone with his bullshit and after some of the stuff he's typed on here and his attitude he should feel lucky any of us undereducated, illogical people even pay him any attention at all. 
I've about given up with him but will keep responding, I may even spend a little time if need be pulling up some of the statements he has come out with just to give the newer guys a better reflection of the bullshit that flows from the hole he calls a mouth.
I bet he wouldn't speak to you or me in person the way he does online, he's nothing more than an internet warrior in my eyes with some mental problems, maybe delusions of grandeur, either way the guys a bellend mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I gotta be fair mate he made me giggle, he does come out with some shit, it wouldn't be so bad if he didn't come out with so much crap every other couple of conversations but fair do's to the guy he is consistent lol The worst part is he probably takes a while to sit there and think of his responses seeing as it usually takes him days if not weeks lol and it's too easy to discredit what comes out of his mouth without even giving it any thought.
> I don't pay him any mind now until he starts in on someone with his bullshit and after some of the stuff he's typed on here and his attitude he should feel lucky any of us undereducated, illogical people even pay him any attention at all.
> I've about given up with him but will keep responding, I may even spend a little time if need be pulling up some of the statements he has come out with just to give the newer guys a better reflection of the bullshit that flows from the hole he calls a mouth.
> I bet he wouldn't speak to you or me in person the way he does online, he's nothing more than an internet warrior in my eyes with some mental problems, maybe delusions of grandeur, either way the guys a bellend mate


he is one of those guys who thinks of every responce in responce to what he puts,, he has told me so, and yeh he can be pushey in person but def doesnt speak with the disrepect he does on here, i thought he was orite i really did, till he went of on me for not taking his advice, then otherday wen he say i lied to him about the last clone he gave me lol,, firstly i can do with them wat the fuk i want,,secondly to decive that implies i am in sum way worried baout the consiquences LOLOLOLOL fucking hardely ive had harder shits!

anwyays fuk it and fuk him, hes showed his colours, and is prolly reading this as we go FUKIT, im past the bullshit, now its just been childsih, he should move over to uk420 hed mix in well with them cunts

MRT-- milk with a touch of rufeys, your going on a plane then u bitch!! ahahaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

all playing canny in here as per, i see. hows tricks lads?


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2013)

afternoon ma niggers.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i read it mg fucking nobhead got what he deserved, i see that sample pack thing u posted up looked good for the price oils not all that amazing i hadnt tried it for years n years was only recently but spose its what its made from plus just ballache to handle.
> 
> i have wanted to try that cavier meself have seen it called other names tho honey buds comes to mind, it just a bud coated in oil then rolled in kief.
> 
> you never had iso then mg? really easy to make n bloody strong when made with the pyscho n exo etc but the fumes from the iso where abit much i gotta admit lol i couldnt handle it got me m8 to do it lol


The fucker with the sample pack cancelled on me, got a message from sr yesterday to say it had been cancelled, no message or explanation from yer man nor fuckall, and he still has the listing up so he must have the shit. I messages him to say I was really looking forward to it and what not so hopefully when I get home I've got a response

His caviar don't look much like a few pics I seen on goggle image, some tasting looking pics on there, still wana try it tho. Once this crops in me and the m8s goina out a good few ton by for the road

No I ain't tried iso yet, fed up with bubble but my m8 loves it so told him he can take half the trim this time and ill make something else with my half. So dunno what to go for, might do iso but you'll have to help me out m8 cos I don't know much about it lol, I'm a quick learner tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

hey guys will sum1 whos got access to SR have a look and seehow much them electric cig filters are--the THC ones...plzz,, icant get on coz my id has no pin so im fucked


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey guys will sum1 whos got access to SR have a look and seehow much them electric cig filters are--the THC ones...plzz,, icant get on coz my id has no pin so im fucked


I can't get on at the mo mate I deleted the info I needed and was using someone elses account and can't remember their details, been a while since I been on and had a look about, will be getting it sorted in a couple of months though I need some of spanishflys hash, I fooking love his gear for the price.

Any idea when episode 12 of ax men is out?, thought it was yesterday but still nothing PB or ET mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone seen the dryice extraction method? Looks bad as fuck never seen so much kief come off an oz of trim just don't know where to het dry ice from


----------



## dura72 (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Has anyone seen the dryice extraction method? Looks bad as fuck never seen so much kief come off an oz of trim just don't know where to het dry ice from


i looked at it a cpl of years ago and tried to source the dry ice but couldnt find it either...it was available in huge bulk but way beyond my needs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeh same here just in massive 50kg bulk blocks or something but this harvest I'm gonna get some dry ice and bubble bags and make a shit load of hash I've always made hash the gumby way but this time I'm going dry ice all the way


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh same here just in massive 50kg bulk blocks or something but this harvest I'm gonna get some dry ice and bubble bags and make a shit load of hash I've always made hash the gumby way but this time I'm going dry ice all the way


[video=youtube;OFVerpNmEzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFVerpNmEzA[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey guys will sum1 whos got access to SR have a look and seehow much them electric cig filters are--the THC ones...plzz,, icant get on coz my id has no pin so im fucked


I should be on later ill have a wee look for ye. Dunno what the fuck the pin is about, did u try deleting tor an starting again, I've never even seen this pin thing, maybe there just letting good guys like myself on from now on lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes ic3 that's a bad video cheers mate gonna do some searching for co2 fire extinguisher now lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 6, 2013)

test nug dried out taken from the og a good few days ago , some top stuff considering the problems i put this plant through. i harvested her biggest cola and the rest will be coming down in a day or so.
the trim wasn't as frosty as i would have liked but the buds themselves are coated and nicely dense. 
1st joint had me tripping balls i havent smoked green in fucking ages


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> test nug dried out taken from the og a good few days ago , some top stuff considering the problems i put this plant through. i harvested her biggest cola and the rest will be coming down in a day or so.
> the trim wasn't as frosty as i would have liked but the buds themselves are coated and nicely dense.
> 1st joint had me tripping balls i havent smoked green in fucking ages


lookin nice mate frosty as fook that is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

if i took a pic of my pe it would be that frosty,, my physco too!! cameras do the best things lol.. looks nice could be dencer like, but its early trim so good stuff!!

shawnybizzle,, just get one from anyware,, hotel for instance, mcdonalds? any red one will do u,, or even a car extinguisher will do, or caravan one,


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

aye our Favorite tool, the internet am sure he could order one online


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if i took a pic of my pe it would be that frosty,, my physco too!! cameras do the best things lol.. looks nice could be dencer like, but its early trim so good stuff!!
> 
> shawnybizzle,, just get one from anyware,, hotel for instance, mcdonalds? any red one will do u,, or even a car extinguisher will do, or caravan one,


Ha ha I'm a shit thief but I could always ask one of the local shoplifters lol.on internet they 25 butty for a 2kg one gonna phone the dry ice place 2morro and see how much there blocks are it might be worth getting a load if u can store it in the freezer


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

@ic3, having a look here m8, would it be cannabis oil for vape pens??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> test nug dried out taken from the og a good few days ago , some top stuff considering the problems i put this plant through. i harvested her biggest cola and the rest will be coming down in a day or so.
> the trim wasn't as frosty as i would have liked but the buds themselves are coated and nicely dense.
> 1st joint had me tripping balls i havent smoked green in fucking ages


Looks very nice cant beat a bit of og now and again strait fire


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ic3, having a look here m8, would it be cannabis oil for vape pens??


its the filters for electric ciggarrettes, sum1 metioned they was on ther the otherday,. u know the elite electric rechargable cigs


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

tis shyt listenin to u guys, got weed? aye fuck ye av got none, my plant started flowerin on sunday an already gettin a bit smelly, soon have to run the fan 24/7


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah seen the ecig things before but all I can see now is this, I'm looking under cannabis concentrates and that's all I can see, don't think that's what ur looking for


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

Hold on a minute, 4ml of extra strength master kush e-cig oil is 3.07 btc which is about £105 lol, the more u buy the cheaper obviously, get 16ml for about 365 quid lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hold on a minute, 4ml of extra strength master kush e-cig oil is 3.07 btc which is about £105 lol, the more u buy the cheaper obviously, get 16ml for about 365 quid lol


lol these look like cigarrette filters

oh seems u can use oil and refill the filters, i think it would be cheaper to extract the oil fom my own bud.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol these look like cigarrette filters
> 
> oh seems u can use oil and refill the filters, i think it would be cheaper to extract the oil fom my own bud.


Yeah m8 that shits look far too expensive, think ur better stickin to the joints lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 that shits look far too expensive, think ur better stickin to the joints lol


or a blunt if ur not doin anythin important haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

here we go lights off cuz u lot are piss taking cunts  day 24 or 25 can't be arsed to check diary lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2556445 here we go lights off cuz u lot are piss taking cunts  day 24 or 25 can't be arsed to check diary lol


day 24 mate,, hell uve let them stretch sum havent u, i thought u was gunna drop that light? hmmm u should e orite, long thin colas rather than shorter fatties

i dont do blunts,, ive finished puberty tyvm


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2556445 here we go lights off cuz u lot are piss taking cunts  day 24 or 25 can't be arsed to check diary lol


lookin nice there fannybawz


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> day 24 mate,, hell uve let them stretch sum havent u, i thought u was gunna drop that light? hmmm u should e orite, long thin colas rather than shorter fatties
> 
> i dont do blunts,, ive finished puberty tyvm


just assumed u were tryin not to smoke fags


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha fannybawz yeh there long and thin at the min but hopefully they'll fatten up in the next month or so.just hope the smoke is gonna be as good as its suppose to be.

Oh and I lowered the light a little after I tied em down but not too much cuz that hps is hot and dnt wanna burn em but think the e done with the stretch now and now its all about bud production


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha fannybawz yeh there long and thin at the min but hopefully they'll fatten up in the next month or so.just hope the smoke is gonna be as good as its suppose to be.
> 
> Oh and I lowered the light a little after I tied em down but not too much cuz that hps is hot and dnt wanna burn em but think the e done with the stretch now and now its all about bud production


you better hope so bawjawz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> just assumed u were tryin not to smoke fags


i aint,, but blunts have got bakki i em with em made from a tobacco leaf no?



iiKode said:


> you better hope so bawjawz


 well mine are still growing up,, they need to fucking stop it NOW!!! pissing me off lmao, but ther growing wide too, i got my light about 3cm away from the highest plant. ther l l l loving it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha nice names u sound like my older bro lol oh and measured off the floor including the pot there 5foot


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sure they'll stop soon but hey there all different. Why don't u get a bong if u don't wanna smoke fags or just smoke pure joints?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm sure they'll stop soon but hey there all different. Why don't u get a bong if u don't wanna smoke fags or just smoke pure joints?


dont like bongs! lol or pipes. or buckets, call me ol;d fassioned, but tbh i only have a joint at bed and im trying to quit smoking so lets soo,, i may buy a volcano vape thingy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont like bongs! lol or pipes. or buckets, call me ol;d fassioned, but tbh i only have a joint at bed and im trying to quit smoking so lets soo,, i may buy a volcano vape thingy


Lol u might aswell stop smoking weed altogether. Them vapes are expensive tho and you don't get 100% of the thc off the bud I think anyway.I know they do little pen vapers aswell you might like them


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> day 24 mate,, hell uve let them stretch sum havent u, i thought u was gunna drop that light? hmmm u should e orite, long thin colas rather than shorter fatties
> 
> i dont do blunts,, ive finished puberty tyvm


Theyll fill out nicely m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vz5WL7mn0s



Cheers rollajoint that's what I'm hoping


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i aint,, but blunts have got bakki i em with em made from a tobacco leaf no?
> 
> 
> 
> well mine are still growing up,, they need to fucking stop it NOW!!! pissing me off lmao, but ther growing wide too, i got my light about 3cm away from the highest plant. ther l l l loving it


difference from a blunt to a full lambar an butler in a 3 skinner no


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha nice names u sound like my older bro lol oh and measured off the floor including the pot there 5foot


aye, i write em down in me insult notepad, everytime i hear of a new one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Theyll fill out nicely m8


YEH HE'LL GET A 1/8th FOR SURE LOL


iiKode said:


> difference from a blunt to a full lambar an butler in a 3 skinner no


them baki leaves prolly have more nic and whatnot that a larry and barry m8


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH HE'LL GET A 1/8th FOR SURE LOL
> 
> 
> them baki leaves prolly have more nic and whatnot that a larry and barry m8


aye, well try a rizla with pure weed then, you no happy i try an help FECK OFF haha

an no mate, hes lookin at least a few kilo IMO... off the main cola


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, well try a rizla with pure weed then, you no happy i try an help FECK OFF haha
> 
> an no mate, hes lookin at least a few kilo IMO... off the main cola


what,u saw a main cola?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Oi ic3 stop dissin my ladies lol I dnt think I'm gonna get asmuch as me last but there's still gonna be some decent weight there I'm on day 24 there a 85 day strain plenty of time to fatten up anyway only time will tell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi ic3 stop dissin my ladies lol I dnt think I'm gonna get asmuch as me last but there's still gonna be some decent weight there I'm on day 24 there a 85 day strain plenty of time to fatten up anyway only time will tell


hahaha lol,,, only bustin ya chops m8,, wow 12 week strain,ratehr u than me m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

U fucker lol yeh but there worth the wait mate to get that tropical taste lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U fucker lol yeh but there worth the wait mate to get that tropical taste lol


All 12 grams of it


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2013)

Just grow the fucker out and show us what you can do m8 I love sativa leaning plants surely with a 12 week strain it is a sativa ? 
I grew sin City seeds sour flame og fucking loved that plant lol .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> All 12 grams of it


Ha ha yeh and take it up your end and get a monkey for it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> All 12 grams of it


Ha ha yeh and take it up your end and get a monkey for it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just grow the fucker out and show us what you can do m8 I love sativa leaning plants surely with a 12 week strain it is a sativa ?
> I grew sin City seeds sour flame og fucking loved that plant lol .


There sativa alright mate og ghost train haze they say 65-85 days but u know how it goes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just grow the fucker out and show us what you can do m8 I love sativa leaning plants surely with a 12 week strain it is a sativa ? I grew sin City seeds sour flame og fucking loved that plant lol .


There sativa alright mate og ghost train haze they say 65-85 days but u know how it goes


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha yeh and take it up your end and get a monkey for it


If a monkeys 2 ton then yep


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> All 12 grams of it


kaching!!! lmao quality m8



rollajoint said:


> Just grow the fucker out and show us what you can do m8 I love sativa leaning plants surely with a 12 week strain it is a sativa ?
> I grew sin City seeds sour flame og fucking loved that plant lol .


my kali is sativa,, ive managed to keep a lid on her tho, so next to no stretch infact the physco are takker! lol,



Mastergrow said:


> If a monkeys 2 ton then yep


fuk off showing of with your prices u cunt,, i bet its front and u only get 110 a oz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Is your kali a clone or seed?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

I had some og ghost train not to long back nice smooth fruity smoke. Was thinking of giving it a run myself.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I had some og ghost train not to long back nice smooth fruity smoke. Was thinking of giving it a run myself.


She was a bitch in veg but when I flipped them they just took off so fingers crossed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is your kali a clone or seed?


cant get seeds for it atm matey

i got it as clone,,, i was gunna take sum clones, the rule is upto 4 weeks in flower, well im sorry but hats bullshit, coz i aint got a branch without a fucking bud on the size of a chupa chup, so thers nowt i can do to take cuts BUT i can get em again as this is the only thing the lad runs,


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> kaching!!! lmao quality m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 bags to an o, and a gram left lol, that's 450 but member mines is all halved so I get 225.....still more than summa you cunts


----------



## delvite (Mar 6, 2013)

keeping it simple n low cost, the line up for round 2...........................................
[video=youtube;nfHz7qzp1_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfHz7qzp1_M[/video]
.................................................p eace out uk  Delvite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant get seeds for it atm matey
> 
> i got it as clone,,, i was gunna take sum clones, the rule is upto 4 weeks in flower, well im sorry but hats bullshit, coz i aint got a branch without a fucking bud on the size of a chupa chup, so thers nowt i can do to take cuts BUT i can get em again as this is the only thing the lad runs,


God knows never cloned before gonna go down that road next but I've read that clones don't stretch as much as seedlings when they get flipped???can anyone verify this?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

I was thinkin of gettin a mostly sativa in with me next crop only 1 tho never realy smoked a pure sativa before, its all cheese an kush or some shit that i was brought up with.


----------



## Username42 (Mar 6, 2013)

I had a beautiful kali mist lasted all year, grew, flowered, revegged, then 2 awesome clones and a little tree as a mum it was just lovely. I've got a critical Kali just sprouted, should be a quicker run with that. Kali is nice, proper loved up.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> kaching!!! lmao quality m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exo cheese is 350 an oz up here mate, dunno bout other strains, but same goes for blue cheese


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

yeh my PE this run from seed is FUCKING HUGE!! like towers above any ov the other plants.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my PE this run from seed is FUCKING HUGE!! like towers above any ov the other plants.


what seedbank is ur pe from, an holy fuck sunday i flipped me plant, an its already grew quite a bit, i marked some duct tape on the wall where it was now its about an inch above it


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the flowering time on that Kali mist ic3 ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant get seeds for it atm matey


serious seeds do it https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-kali-mist/prod_2456.html i wanted to give them a try but fuck the 12 weeks or more flowering lol


----------



## Username42 (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe sagamartha western winds is the original Kali Mist, serious seeds recreated it after the dudes running the company split ways, the original went to sagamartha


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry lads I know the seed flowering time just curious of the cut he has is shorter flowering time or amazing smoke . People keep cuts for a reason just intrested in what this cut of Kali has to offer .


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Sorry lads I know the seed flowering time just curious of the cut he has is shorter flowering time or amazing smoke . People keep cuts for a reason just intrested in what this cut of Kali has to offer .


must be a good pheno for em to take cuts of it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> She was a bitch in veg but when I flipped them they just took off so fingers crossed


Yeah u will have a nice crop of high grade shit if ya nail it.
Only thing that put me off the og gt was the 12 week flower :/


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

holy fuck type 3d printing into youtube, that shit is gonna change the world.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what seedbank is ur pe from, an holy fuck sunday i flipped me plant, an its already grew quite a bit, i marked some duct tape on the wall where it was now its about an inch above it


lol yeh get the light lowerd



rollajoint said:


> What is the flowering time on that Kali mist ic3 ?


7-9 weeks from cut,



iiKode said:


> must be a good pheno for em to take cuts of it


il see when its done if its any good il get sum of him and share em out,

they hadent no fems of kali in last week but still 70 qwid for 11 seeds is qwite steep, i think? smaller packs should be better
its made from 2 sativas of what origins are unkown, so it should be orite, its really hard to tell unitil its ready i mean it could look and smell te shit,, but if its smokes crap then its worthless

and tbh if id known was made by 2x sativas iw ould have passed on them

but it is the best sativa available so maybe worth it lol,,, better than that cherry shit i got a bit bak YUK!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol 7-9 from cut = you haven't the fuckin faintest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh get the light lowerd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be some nice shit mate and if the seeds are expensive normally reflects on the quality of the goods ya get me


----------



## Username42 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kali isn't straightforward, it's not a heavy stone, if you leave it to 12-13 weeks you risk ruining the head high, it becomes less clear


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah u will have a nice crop of high grade shit if ya nail it.
> Only thing that put me off the og gt was the 12 week flower :/


I know but fuck it that's why I threw in the Akush so I got some smoke a bit earlier


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> holy fuck type 3d printing into youtube, that shit is gonna change the world.


Ha ha NO WAY! That shits fuckin awesome!
I want 1!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know but fuck it that's why I threw in the Akush so I got some smoke a bit earlier


Smooth move lol. Can't go wrong with a bit of afghan.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha NO WAY! That shits fuckin awesome!
> I want 1!


thats gonna change everything for the future


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know but fuck it that's why I threw in the Akush so I got some smoke a bit earlier


least yel have a smoke a few weeks before you chop the sativas,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Smooth move lol the afghan is looking good and from what I can smell at the min its very hashy gonna get somenice trim off her


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

And that 3d printing shits mad them yanks mate there about 10 years ahead of the us brits tech wise. Have you seen the big dog? And I don't mean tim westwood or ic3


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2013)

Day 53.............View attachment 2556801


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Day 53.............View attachment 2556801


Very nice monster colas and green leaves someones making them happy


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And that 3d printing shits mad them yanks mate there about 10 years ahead of the us brits tech wise. Have you seen the big dog? And I don't mean tim westwood or ic3


aye man, but remember yankies are allies so we probably get the technology before any other shyte country hayhaha


----------



## iiKode (Mar 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Day 53.............View attachment 2556801


looks fuckin nice mate,, fuckin been snowin in there?


----------



## Username42 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a Delicious Critical Kali, slow start and not as hazy as the serious Kali Mist, but nice to look at, smells the same and has purple under the leaves and on the stem


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Username42 said:


> Here is my Delicious Critical Kali, slow start and not as hazy as the serious Kali Mist, but nice to look at, smells the same and has purple under the leaves and on the stem
> View attachment 2556830


Awww how cute lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Smooth move lol the afghan is looking good and from what I can smell at the min its very hashy gonna get somenice trim off her


Yeah it's a good resin producer jus ran some on my last run. Gave my misses brother a big bag of trim he said it was ruthless.
Ya get a nice fruity taste to it when ya light it up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

Reet taking my sorry arse off to bed ceeeebbbeeeeeee


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Day 53.............View attachment 2556801


Gonna be some nice big donkey dicks them pukka!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> LMAO this made me giggle, I'm far from stupid and understand most of what I read,
> To any of the newer lads reading this, it started when Yman claimed serious seeds had changed their parent stocks and I asked him where he had heard it as I am waiting on their seeds to come back into stock, in response he put up pics of a crappy little plant by another breeder claiming the cherry pheno in AK47 couldn't be found anymore,.



your gunna hate me for this 

uk420 have rather a large thread about it with claude responding , worth a read and you dont come away with a warm feeling in the belly , im a bit of a fan of ak and ive only got cheery ak as i lost the norm so was looking for some seed stock and the thread popped up etc etc 

you will find its inconclusive 

sorry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it's a good resin producer jus ran some on my last run. Gave my misses brother a big bag of trim he said it was ruthless.
> Ya get a nice fruity taste to it when ya light it up.


That's what I'm talking about!!! Cheers mate. In veg she smelled oily and not in a good way but now its just pure hash you can smell canna wait for the smoke and the dry Ice hash I'm gonna get off her 

Bizzle out


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

longest i ever flowered for was a thai at 26 weeks , a full month after the coloumbian gold which were in there finished , i thought 22 weeks was a piss take but half a year , fuckin good weed that , c/gold trippy as a bastard , zero concentration levels and your a pain in the arse , smells and tastes like those packs of love hearts , easily one of my faves and i crossed it to lowryder ( as you do ) , the thai was ok but absolutely loved burning , spitting off leaves and generally being a twat , i bent the fucker all sorts of ways to keep it at 9 foot and in the end it yielded about a kilo , wasnt as nice as the c/gold and wasnt worth the wait , was very well recieved with tears in peoples eyes and all that with half the area muttering about thai sticks and the good old days , i think there were a few elo albums played that weekend , being an old twat myself i remember thai sticks also and i also remember they used to given them a spray with ket if they wernt upto much


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

k

going missing for a few days , off to wales , ill be taking approx 5000 seeds with me to sprinkle round a certain mountain , there all semi autos , im on a mission


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

moggggys said:


> your gunna hate me for this
> 
> uk420 have rather a large thread about it with claude responding , worth a read and you dont come away with a warm feeling in the belly , im a bit of a fan of ak and ive only got cheery ak as i lost the norm so was looking for some seed stock and the thread popped up etc etc
> 
> ...


Any chance you could put a link up for me please mate I'm not a member of 420, The cherry AK47 is supposed to be a pheno? if so there can be only one, others may come close and carry similar traits but identical? I don't believe it to be possible, I know if close enough and common enough I could be arguing semantics but even still. I also recognise there are plenty of purple AK's out there and have seen plenty over the years being grown on-line and said that whilst we were arguing about it,
The argument between us was petty and happened because I questioned his statement nothing more, he couldn't provide a link or anything of value other than speculation and insults which then lead to our drawn out discussion or handbags at 10 paces lol 
how long have you been running the AK for mate? and what do you mean about leaving with an un warm feeling?
I could in all honesty care less eitherway what pheno's are out there I'd just like to run the strain I've run serious seeds chronic and white russian, smoked their bubblegum and AK a few times and would love to find a keeper AK to run as I seriously rated it when I smoked it and have been a fan since but haven't had it in years, I'm waiting for it to come into stock in attitude so I can grab a pack and hopefully mosca's C99 but at the mo neither are in stock, I've a week maybe 2 at the most and will have to consider ordering something else, depending on what's been going on though sounds like I may have to consider something else, I really hope not though as I've been looking forward to having a crack at the AK for some time now mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

electric light orchestra brings back a few memories, was listening to pink floyd another brick in the wall album earlier, seems like a day for old memories.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

i got the cheery from a fella called fet many years ago , he had a seed company but i cant remember what it was called now , something bros , they specialised in brothers grimm copys 

sad to say i cant link up to uk420 as im on a ban , it seems im not left wing enough to be seen there , the ban finishes on the 10th so hit me up and ill happily sort that for you 

i ran ak for the first time in something like 2005-6 , i was more than impressed , the yeilds were out of this world and the stone strong and unforgiving , the only down side was it smelt a bit like shit but once you got used to this then it was wonderfull , i kept a clone as you do and killed it off in something like 2008-9 , i had by then got the cherry so i was happy with that , the cherry tends to auto which i like , it also has a fruity stink to it and doesnt smell anywhere near like the usual , the yields are a bit of a piss take mind , outrageous springs to mind , the flower time however is up on some plants to 12+ weeks , this run ive had a 7 weeker and a longgggg one thats still around , this is the back of the plant by the way , as you can imagine the fronts just a mess of bud , grown right this will top a kilo even in soil with a veg time of around 7 weeks or so , like i say outrageous


----------



## moggggys (Mar 6, 2013)

i remembered , spice bros 

http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/spice_brothers.htm

fets a grow master , i had no idea he was still around and to find this link is rather special and im gunna order everything ( wonder if ill get a discount )

edit .... fuckit out of stock , there goes my plan , the viet black is an unknown epic plant , bugger 

*We are currently out of stock on all of our Spice brothers marijuana Strains*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Uk420. Is public jusr download hotspotshield if your ip banned. Set of cunts ther

Woohoo fixed me good tablet. No more burning 850 wattsjust to chat shit with u bunch of reprobates. 

Thinkin this kali I got is even if not slghtly ahead of the physco so its not gunna be a 10+ week finisher fuking 6 moon sum1 said lolololol

Fuking cherry. Bane of my lfe that shite


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking good mate, I'll have a look for the thread you mentioned and if I don't have any luck I'll give you a shout if I haven't found it before your bans over, I'm gonna have to get a pack to run though I've been meaning to now for a couple of years and the wondering what if is starting to do my head in, I've had a look at spice brothers before I'm sure it was for the green giant I'm not sure but I want to say heath robinson had a very impressive run with it even though everything he touches seems to be gold but don't quote me on it as it was some time ago now mate, I'm gonna keep an eye on the spice bro's site and see what comes back into stock wouldn't mind having a look at the green giant x ak or even just the green giant, I flog nearly all my gear and only keep a couple of oz for percy so need something that flowers fast and is still high quality as I have to smoke it that's why I was hoping to pick up both the AK and C99.
Are you planning a gorilla grow for yourself then mate? or just planning on making a few welsh people very happy lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Uk420. Is public jusr download hotspotshield if your ip banned. Set of cunts ther
> 
> Woohoo fixed me good tablet. No more burning 850 wattsjust to chat shit with u bunch of reprobates.
> 
> ...


How long you planning on letting the Kali go then mate? you just gonna chop it with the rest or wait til she's finished, there's many reports out there praising the kali mist and homebrewer speaks very highly of the strain and has mentioned several times on the site that she's a stable in his grow and has been for some time.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Looking good mate, I'll have a look for the thread you mentioned and if I don't have any luck I'll give you a shout if I haven't found it before your bans over, I'm gonna have to get a pack to run though I've been meaning to now for a couple of years and the wondering what if is starting to do my head in, I've had a look at spice brothers before I'm sure it was for the green giant I'm not sure but I want to say heath robinson had a very impressive run with it even though everything he touches seems to be gold but don't quote me on it as it was some time ago now mate, I'm gonna keep an eye on the spice bro's site and see what comes back into stock wouldn't mind having a look at the green giant x ak or even just the green giant, I flog nearly all my gear and only keep a couple of oz for percy so need something that flowers fast and is still high quality as I have to smoke it that's why I was hoping to pick up both the AK and C99.
> Are you planning a gorilla grow for yourself then mate? or just planning on making a few welsh people very happy lol


having a quick read it looks like spice bros have gone , i found this though 

http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_33&zenid=6a66e0cd75a70edb5dd67ea59c8bdd1b

i wouldnt trust them , if they have and seed stock it will be yrs old , defo an email first 

but yeah the ak i got a jist it has been changed slightly , to what who could ever know ? its listed something about parents lost but have not been then a change to the plant that hasnt happened and claude just not really answering the question as to does ak still have the same parents , he said in the end yes but had posted up a rework and his son was doing it ! sooooo i guess its about a point of view , if you trust serious then everythings ok , if you trust the net people have reported the plants different , personnaly i think there pros but you never know in the world of seed , anything can or will happen 

the spreading of the seed is errrrrrr lets say the hippy in me , i would love it to grow wild and figure why not bung out some mixed stuff just for the hell of it , i did this before but ive no idea if it took as its not possible to check , i hope it did and that time they were straight autos , this time its a mix of all sorts as it happens some of it is heath robinsons viking x lowryder , its not great and friggin lovessss mold hence happy to spread the stuff around , theres also mighty mite and other stuff , lets call it a legacy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> electric light orchestra brings back a few memories, was listening to pink floyd another brick in the wall album earlier, seems like a day for old memories.


love a bit of ELO. always makesme think of the cylons from battlestar galactica stood singing like in some sort of choir Miiiiisteeeeerr BLUEEEEEE SKYYYYYYYYYYY


moggggys said:


> your gunna hate me for this
> 
> uk420 have rather a large thread about it with claude responding , worth a read and you dont come away with a warm feeling in the belly , im a bit of a fan of ak and ive only got cheery ak as i lost the norm so was looking for some seed stock and the thread popped up etc etc
> 
> ...


someone take the bit and fucking ring or email simon, i have before he's a canny bloke.


moggggys said:


> longest i ever flowered for was a thai at 26 weeks , a full month after the coloumbian gold which were in there finished , i thought 22 weeks was a piss take but half a year , fuckin good weed that , c/gold trippy as a bastard , zero concentration levels and your a pain in the arse , smells and tastes like those packs of love hearts , easily one of my faves and i crossed it to lowryder ( as you do ) , the thai was ok but absolutely loved burning , spitting off leaves and generally being a twat , i bent the fucker all sorts of ways to keep it at 9 foot and in the end it yielded about a kilo , wasnt as nice as the c/gold and wasnt worth the wait , was very well recieved with tears in peoples eyes and all that with half the area muttering about thai sticks and the good old days , i think there were a few elo albums played that weekend , being an old twat myself i remember thai sticks also and i also remember they used to given them a spray with ket if they wernt upto much


i done a panama that ran 6.5 months andstill could have gone longer. labour of love those oldskool landrace ones eh.


IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuking cherry. Bane of my lfe that shite


you can't be talking the smelly fingerez are ya? mines looking fuckin well tidy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

On tablet so can't quote

Dragon...... I'm leaving it all 10 weeks I'll see how it looks''it won't be nwer nr 13 weeks tho lol the wife wouldn't be happy she wants a new suite

Don,,,dunno but sum shite I got of yorkie at 30 a q was fuking nastyness,,wasent feeling it''maybe he fucked it but none the less was pants  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The fucker with the sample pack cancelled on me, got a message from sr yesterday to say it had been cancelled, no message or explanation from yer man nor fuckall, and he still has the listing up so he must have the shit. I messages him to say I was really looking forward to it and what not so hopefully when I get home I've got a response
> 
> His caviar don't look much like a few pics I seen on goggle image, some tasting looking pics on there, still wana try it tho. Once this crops in me and the m8s goina out a good few ton by for the road
> 
> No I ain't tried iso yet, fed up with bubble but my m8 loves it so told him he can take half the trim this time and ill make something else with my half. So dunno what to go for, might do iso but you'll have to help me out m8 cos I don't know much about it lol, I'm a quick learner tho lol


thats abit shite mg wonder why he cancelled on ya? yeah no prob with the iso its a piece of piss just like i say the fumes from the iso are abit rough when ya making it.

few hundred on the road will soon be 4coins lol as we no it makes no difference to the price of near all on there but dus make me lol when i think what i paid in the past, also makes my stats look fucking nice tho nearly 500coins ive spent, at todays prices thats fucking 1000s lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

is that the same weed ice you got of yman and was saying how nice it was, how it kicked arse on exo your words not mine, oh that was before you fell out with him lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tasted like shit sambbo u bald cunt!! Even yman himself said it was shit lol.. yeh got a. Nok no doubt'' so have a think before u try making me loo
K a dik'' spend thousends on sr u say?? But u can't pay a. Poxy 30 qwid u owe me?? lOL TF


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Any chance you could put a link up for me please mate I'm not a member of 420, The cherry AK47 is supposed to be a pheno? if so there can be only one, others may come close and carry similar traits but identical? I don't believe it to be possible, I know if close enough and common enough I could be arguing semantics but even still. I also recognise there are plenty of purple AK's out there and have seen plenty over the years being grown on-line and said that whilst we were arguing about it,
> The argument between us was petty and happened because I questioned his statement nothing more, he couldn't provide a link or anything of value other than speculation and insults which then lead to our drawn out discussion or handbags at 10 paces lol
> how long have you been running the AK for mate? and what do you mean about leaving with an un warm feeling?
> I could in all honesty care less eitherway what pheno's are out there I'd just like to run the strain I've run serious seeds chronic and white russian, smoked their bubblegum and AK a few times and would love to find a keeper AK to run as I seriously rated it when I smoked it and have been a fan since but haven't had it in years, I'm waiting for it to come into stock in attitude so I can grab a pack and hopefully mosca's C99 but at the mo neither are in stock, I've a week maybe 2 at the most and will have to consider ordering something else, depending on what's been going on though sounds like I may have to consider something else, I really hope not though as I've been looking forward to having a crack at the AK for some time now mate.


i think this might be it mate http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=289006


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Tasted like shit sambbo u bald cunt!! Even yman himself said it was shit lol.. yeh got a. Nok no doubt'' so have a think before u try making me loo
> K a dik'' spend thousends on sr u say?? But u can't pay a. Poxy 30 qwid u owe me?? lOL TF


could just pull up the post u dickwad of you saying what i just posted and you dont need no help looking a dick ice really u dont.

as for the 30 quid u was offered it many times but told me to stick it blah blah so go fucking spin for it!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

and if you could read nobhead i said with the price i paid for coins compared to the price now it looks like i have spent 1000s actually only spent bout 2-3k but im a total loser with no priorites for doing that hay lmao says the man who done how much jail time, is on how many subutex a fucking day??? has boasted about sniffing them in this thread so dont even go with the gammy foot route not mention was a ex smackhead.

fucking do 1 twat, u might be able to play the big I am with the newbies but i been on this thread a long time before you even showed up and yeah i got a body like a elephant but a fucking memory like 1 too..........


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> could just pull up the post u dickwad of you saying what i just posted and you dont need no help looking a dick ice really u dont.
> 
> as for the 30 quid u was offered it many times but told me to stick it blah blah so go fucking spin for it!


Anyone eve hear the saying a debt spoke of is a debt payed, I reckon u owe him fuckall now after bringin it up on here lol, that's my moto anyways. Them coins on there way down I reckon, just fell a couple of quid since last night. That guy with the sample says it costs too much to ship to uk, wtf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Don,,,dunno but sum shite I got of yorkie at 30 a q was fuking nastyness,,wasent feeling it''maybe he fucked it but none the less was pants  lol


i distinctly remember you saying it fucked you up!? aint got time to pull the post up just now but i will this after.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone eve hear the saying a debt spoke of is a debt payed, I reckon u owe him fuckall now after bringin it up on here lol, that's my moto anyways. Them coins on there way down I reckon, just fell a couple of quid since last night. That guy with the sample says it costs too much to ship to uk, wtf


what where they at then m8? i just had a look and 30-31 a coin few days ago i looked n was 28, i do agree tho they will fall and badly has happend before plus people holding shitloads of coins will start to sell loads with the price at what it is causing it to fall, thats the risk buying the coins and that fall happening in the few hours it takes to get em on to sr.

too pricey to ship to uk??? bollax he just dont wana sell to much of it sounded like abit of deal to good to be true.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it rag week did I miss a memo? *puts brick in handbag*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just coz summet fucks u up dunt mean u like it. I also said it tasted like shit''and u lot saidits th sativa'' it was fuckin horrid'
Fuin typin on tablet so worse than normal spelling lol

So what user u can belittle in public to look the forum gangster but not reply to a text. 

U never once offered me that,,so fuk u for lying start calling u chedder lmao

Master lol pi know pi wasent getting paid lol sams the type to short sum1 wich is ok but not the other way round. Its a poxy penny but principle remains. i wasent offered it I was told I'll get it wen I get it'' slighly diffrent


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Just coz summet fucks u up dunt mean u like it. I also said it tasted like shit''and u lot saidits th sativa'' it was fuckin horrid'
> Fuin typin on tablet so worse than normal spelling lol
> 
> So what sam u can belittle in public to look the foru m gangster but not reply to a text.
> ...


call me what you want n i havent had the fone you have the number of for ages so dont even no off any txt, i said i would give you that money for the prescription pills u was selling not money i fucking borrowd in the 1st round of emails months ago u told me to stick it blah blah told me in i obviously need 30 poxy quid alot more was your words.

u fall out with more people than i have hot dinners you a nobhead FACT lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

My days. So many net hardmen lol fact u woulnt say spin to my face

Ark at u talking to me like a mug then wen I fire bak u get all pissey just like wen u said ur qwittin growin' user ur such a lil bitch lol ffs

Oh and I'm aware I'm a cunt'' but a soft .mardy one. Which folks lik u take advantage ov obviously

Look u oBViously feel the need to Make urself look Cool By showing folks up,, watever user but wen sum1 says su.m.met bak u get all pissey. I don't care about the mo.ney I just knew it woukd push your buttons. Keep it lol buy su.m crack on sr or summet

Ond ur a knobhead. FACT lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

ice u live 300miles away i wouldnt waste my time but anything i say hear id gladly say to your stupid mug.

and once again if u could read dickhead u would see your the 1 who gets all pissy i just pointed out u had said that the weed at the time when yman was your flavour of the month was really good but yet another person u fallen out with and now its shit lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

take advantage lmao u was making cash of pills u get free you had 40g odd of dry tastey exo for free pills u get lol u poor fing sound like u got proper fucked over


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol why do u get so pissey wen sum1 retaliates. Its a ifukcing website m8 u must think I'm sat here mad as fuk'' and sam u try wind me up all the time not just about that cherry stuff fuk I eveen told u on msn I dint like it.. u need tk chillax a bit and learn to not get irate wen sum1 has a go bak.. 

I ain't gunna fall out with u over thirty qwid lol why u think I haven't. Asked u about it?? Duh its free money'' I knew u was hardup..

Still love ya cunt


And u lot readi g. Fuuukkk u lol

Pm user


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

pissey is that the word of the week, i aint pissey im having fun ice aint had a uk thread tear up for ages lol

im off for abit anyway going gym to sweat like only a fatman can.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol I can smell u from ere edit that comment 

Uk growers services will resume shortly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Lol I can smell u from ere edit that comment
> 
> Uk growers services will resume shortly


Lol just rered ur. Omment

Gym really??? U can think of better run away blags than that. Hahahaha

Anyways change of subgect

Anyone need a good a.md cooler for pc?? My new one came so got a nice akasa one free if anyo.ne needs it lemmi know no point in it going to waste


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

hes not going to work out. hes going to wank over the women on the treadmills lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and if you could read nobhead i said with the price i paid for coins compared to the price now it looks like i have spent 1000s actually only spent bout 2-3k but im a total loser with no priorites for doing that hay lmao says the man who done how much jail time, is on how many subutex a fucking day??? has boasted about sniffing them in this thread so dont even go with the gammy foot route not mention was a ex smackhead.
> 
> fucking do 1 twat, u might be able to play the big I am with the newbies but i been on this thread a long time before you even showed up and yeah i got a body like a elephant but a fucking memory like 1 too..........


This is why i limit my internet confrontation skills, for the saftey of me and the other guys hahahaha

- Keyboard warrior since 2009.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lmao yeh baldy bashing his bishop'' I bet he's made a hole in a cubicle''


Its all jest gguys I know not to. Care its just fun gets te bblood flowing


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> hes not going to work out. hes going to wank over the women on the treadmills lol


the only way to do it. would you go to a gym without that asses in front of ye, on the treadmill tryin to catch it, those fuckin mirror are a scham they allways catch ye starin, an ye have to act like your jus in the wqork out zone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mrt1980 said:
> 
> 
> > hes not going to work out. hes going to wank over the women on the treadmills lol
> ...


Lolololl

Wohoo boost arrived still waiting for base nutes'' what week do I use thee pk for?? I only use for a week don't I ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the only way to do it. would you go to a gym without that asses in front of ye, on the treadmill tryin to catch it, those fuckin mirror are a scham they allways catch ye starin, an ye have to act like your jus in the wqork out zone


pretend to be looking at your phone but have the camera up. that way you get to look but they think your doing something on your phone lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Lolololl
> 
> Wohoo boost arrived still waiting for base nutes'' what week do I use thee pk for?? I only use for a week don't I ?


week 5 i start and give them half dose on week 6 and 7


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

any got these 24hr gyms in ya twns? u can go anytime, its not got any staff after 8pm theres 2 pod at the front u type ya number in and it opens, fuking big gym aswel n only 16quid a month no contract.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuk me sambo that was a fast workout,, will u edit that comment now yer bak plz


So the pk I thought u only gave for a week so i give full dose o. Week 4 then half dose week 5 and 6? First time using it sso wanna be sure don't wanna fuk this one wen its going soooo well


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk me sambo that was a fast workout,, will u edit that comment now yer bak plz
> 
> 
> So the pk I thought u only gave for a week so i give full dose o. Week 4 then half dose week 5 and 6? First time using it sso wanna be sure don't wanna fuk this one wen its going soooo well


already done it ice, yeah only done 40mins been last 3 days n on a shitload of pregs couldnt be arsed.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> pretend to be looking at your phone but have the camera up. that way you get to look but they think your doing something on your phone lol


nah mate amateur, you gotta get those tennis players right up close with a mirror on yer shoe.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cheers BO real names lmao

40mins u was like 10 plus getting ther n bak,, ur blaggin our heds lmao

No cameras u w nt a pair of google glass. Do a search ter fukin qualitty'' serious tell me u woldnt want soe


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Cheers BO real names lmao
> 
> 40mins u was like 10 plus getting ther n bak,, ur blaggin our heds lmao
> 
> No cameras u w nt a pair of google glass. Do a search ter fukin qualitty'' serious tell me u woldnt want soe


aye, if i wanted my comeback i woulda wiped aff yer maws chin hahahahahahahaha


- just searchin ma warhouse.... not a single fuck could be found aha

i do believe he done a quickie, you workout realy fast for 10 minutes, then its equals to about 40 minutes of workin out, i do it all the time then tell everyone i go to the gym 12 times a weeks for hardcore workout, but realy i go there for the tele an free water...


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk me sambo that was a fast workout,, will u edit that comment now yer bak plz
> 
> 
> So the pk I thought u only gave for a week so i give full dose o. Week 4 then half dose week 5 and 6? First time using it sso wanna be sure don't wanna fuk this one wen its going soooo well


i usually give it 15ml per l on week 5 and then i start cutting back the base nutes a bit on week 6 and give 7.5ml per l of pk. this time i done the same sort of thing but swapped the pk for potasium sulphate on week 6 and gave a bit of pk on week 7

@sambo dont the gym get fucked up leaving it open all night without staff?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

What's happening lads, hard at work here I am lol, did I miss a lovers tiff??


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

@sambo dont the gym get fucked up leaving it open all night without staff?[/QUOTE]

no m8 there cams everywhere and you can only get in with your number,

http://www.kissgyms.com/index.html


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, if i wanted my comeback i woulda wiped aff yer maws chin hahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> - just searchin ma warhouse.... not a single fuck could be found aha
> ...


i used to go to the gym and sit in the jacuzzi and watch deal or no deal


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What's happening lads, hard at work here I am lol, did I miss a lovers tiff??



you did mg was gooden aswel lol

you hard at work making them morters lmao did ya see that car convertd to fire the morters 3 of em nicked.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> @sambo dont the gym get fucked up leaving it open all night without staff?


no m8 there cams everywhere and you can only get in with your number,

http://www.kissgyms.com/index.html[/QUOTE]

theres fuck all around here like that. ive given up wanting to use the gym. i got that GSP rushfit but theres always something stopping me getting back into it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so I'll start pk a week on satirday fuking week4 thpis week so technically halfway thru' well not technically but u know wat I mean

Them gyms sou d cool wouldn't u be able to take ya pals with you at 3am. Wen ur on a coke bender ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you did mg was gooden aswel lol
> 
> you hard at work making them morters lmao did ya see that car convertd to fire the morters 3 of em nicked.


Yeah it was a van m8, I was lucky to get away lol. Aye it's fuckin madness m8, I'd say they got it in the nick of time, tthem boys weren't for sailin about in a van with no roof for too long. Must have been tipped off, just shows u the amount of touting bastards there is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm hammering the gym at the moment too been going like 5-6 days a week. lost a stone since xmas but only been gyming last 2 weeks. hurts like fuck but i'm losing and feeling better for it. looking to lose another stone then join an mma group. don't want to compete just learn to do more than drunkenly throw head buts and elbows haha def need my base fitness level up a good few notches first


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

i can hear your old bones creak as u bend over to pik up your pots DON lmao

duno why but u got the feel ofbeing a old guy even tho we know ur not

well done on the wieght loss,, wen i was ill i lost 4 stone in 4 months!! TOUCH!

seriously yeh its hard to loos weight afte rthe initail weight loss it kinda slows down,, u going for weight loss or the six pak,, i can send uinsanity workout dvds if you want?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

hahahah i feel like an old man, i've always ben a more traditional type of bloke in almost all ways but i embrace new things if there any cop lmao. 

funny man 4 stone when ya ill. i was actively trying to get this noro virus over the xmas. shift a stone in 3 days with that fucker.

ta for the dvd offer but i need to get out the house or i'll get stoned and do nowt. simple as lol


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like a cheap place to sleep....funny if you walk in and there's a whole load of homeless bods working out. The UK is getting totally 24 hour, supermarkets as well. NL ain't got shit open much past 10pm shop wise. When I first moved here everything was closed on a Sunday.


newuserlol said:


> any got these 24hr gyms in ya twns? u can go anytime, its not got any staff after 8pm theres 2 pod at the front u type ya number in and it opens, fuking big gym aswel n only 16quid a month no contract.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright lads I just got back in and will have to go back and have a catch up just skimmed over the bitching.

@MRT cheers for putting that link up mate I had a look at it and still fancy giving the AK a go, it's been a good few years since I've smoked it and highly doubt it'll be the same as I remember but there's not much out there that live up to the great memories especially after you've been remembering something so fondly and comparing it to what was available at the time.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

moggggys said:


> having a quick read it looks like spice bros have gone , i found this though
> 
> http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_33&zenid=6a66e0cd75a70edb5dd67ea59c8bdd1b
> 
> ...


I was planning on giving them a bell mate, I did think it was strange that they only had 5 serious strains since they took over magus a little while back.
LOL to legacy you'll probably make a few people happy and give some of the locals something to do whilst their watching it and praying no one comes back to claim it, I wouldn't be surprised if a few weeks after planting them a load of early chop hits the local market classed as commercial, eitherway best of luck and have fun planting them about the place mate, will put a new meaning to mountain of green lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love a bit of ELO. always makesme think of the cylons from battlestar galactica stood singing like in some sort of choir Miiiiisteeeeerr BLUEEEEEE SKYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> someone take the bit and fucking ring or email simon, i have before he's a canny bloke.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

Sour Kush (headband) x Deep Blue. Chopped today.


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @MRT cheers for putting that link up mate I had a look at it and still fancy giving the AK a go, it's been a good few years since I've smoked it and highly doubt it'll be the same as I remember but there's not much out there that live up to the great memories especially after you've been remembering something so fondly and comparing it to what was available at the time.


no worries mate. i fancy giving it a go too. i want to try a good sativa, thats why i wanted that kali mist. ive smoked ak before a good few times but like white widow that ive smoked years ago none of the times ive grown it has it been any where near lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

bah im a divvy cunt,, soz sambo man, i totally dident even reallise what id written

all sorted DOH!


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wer the fuk have i put names up??


you done it 5 times in 3 posts mate. go back 2 or 3 pages


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 7, 2013)

1 og kush chopped and hanging. 
1st pic is the cola i chopped off 4 days ago and is drying somewhere else the rest is what was harvested last night, few more nugs under my bed drying which couldnt be hung.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 1 og kush chopped and hanging.
> 1st pic is the cola i chopped off 4 days ago and is drying somewhere else the rest is what was harvested last night, few more nugs under my bed drying which couldnt be hung.


ive just been looking at that on tude,, pal wants 40 fems goos d strain but not a daft price i hadent a clue and the PE is 29.99 for 5 wich im sure is expensive, i need 40?? any ideas>?


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive just been looking at that on tude,, pal wants 40 fems goos d strain but not a daft price i hadent a clue and the PE is 29.99 for 5 wich im sure is expensive, i need 40?? any ideas>?


Just had a look myself and fuck me i didn't realize the price of them. i got this seed as a freebie and had been knocking around for a while before i planted.
wouldnt know tbh ic3, unless you can find someone on here that would send you them or just hunt around the banks for the best price.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Just had a look myself and fuck me i didn't realize the price of them. i got this seed as a freebie and had been knocking around for a while before i planted.
> wouldnt know tbh ic3, unless you can find someone on here that would send you them or just hunt around the banks for the best price.


yeh im sure beans have gone up in price, i cant belive i myself paid 30 qwid for 5 beans, i reallyneed to get him to buy a 40 pot aero cloner and get of rockwool,, for 40 pots its a lot of money

a cut is one thing but getting 40 fems i hink that would be pushing it lmao,,id pay for em mind


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im sure beans have gone up in price, i cant belive i myself paid 30 qwid for 5 beans, i reallyneed to get him to buy a 40 pot aero cloner and get of rockwool,, for 40 pots its a lot of money
> 
> a cut is one thing but getting 40 fems i hink that would be pushing it lmao,,id pay for em mind


going for these next, got a 5 pack on the way and will grow 4 of them, 10 fems will set you back 41 notes.. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds-power-africa/prod_2384.html

the picture they show does it no justice.. here is a plant grown by someone on this site... View attachment 2557677
hope i can do aswel as he's done!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 7, 2013)

See it's another jezza episode on here tonight!
This VK seed is takin the piss been 5 days now! Mite b fucked :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> going for these next, got a 5 pack on the way and will grow 4 of them, 10 fems will set you back 41 notes.. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds-power-africa/prod_2384.html
> 
> the picture they show does it no justice.. here is a plant grown by someone on this site... View attachment 2557677
> hope i can do aswel as he's done!


good stuff il make the order and i ge the freebies for ordering!! cant moan at that )



spooningbadgers said:


> See it's another jezza episode on here tonight!
> This VK seed is takin the piss been 5 days now! Mite b fucked :/


 na all just messing about, its good good fun matey,, never read it that way coz its not,, user knows his place,and thats behind the sifa haha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i usually give it 15ml per l on week 5 and then i start cutting back the base nutes a bit on week 6 and give 7.5ml per l of pk. this time i done the same sort of thing but swapped the pk for potasium sulphate on week 6 and gave a bit of pk on week 7
> 
> @sambo dont the gym get fucked up leaving it open all night without staff?


You doin a ice mate or you mean 1.5ml per ltr? Lol

Keep meaning to do abit of fitness me sen lads just never get round to it a little kick about we young uns all I do these days....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You doin a ice mate or you mean 1.5ml per ltr? Lol
> 
> Keep meaning to do abit of fitness me sen lads just never get round to it a little kick about we young uns all I do these days....


lol fuk u twat, seems its eevrybody jump on ic3 day!! haha i know...i bringit on meself,, pffffff

so yeh week 5 i think i start it so another 10 days,, im really stoked with this grow,, like really!! must say thanx for the advice this round guys, 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/4/free-charlie-bronson---enough-is-enough-its-time-to-free-him/?cid=fb_na#


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Easy boys how are we all? Been back to work 2day and ooohhh what a shit day its been proper ruff I tell thee. But look what bizzle nicked lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

. Ha ha ha yes dry ice here we come


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na all just messing about, its good good fun matey,, never read it that way coz its not,, user knows his place,and thats behind the sifa haha


I kno I kno jus messin wiv yas, it's all fun and games.

Any 1 ever ran vanilla kush or grapefruit?


----------



## zVice (Mar 7, 2013)

vanilla kush - BF?
good luck finding a decent pheno, had a few were absolute shite

grapefruit - Positronics?
supposed to be decent, know a few who've run it good results.





spooningbadgers said:


> I kno I kno jus messin wiv yas, it's all fun and games.
> 
> Any 1 ever ran vanilla kush or grapefruit?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You doin a ice mate or you mean 1.5ml per ltr? Lol
> 
> Keep meaning to do abit of fitness me sen lads just never get round to it a little kick about we young uns all I do these days....


yeah mate lol. i got confused because i mix it up in a 10l bucket


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2557755. Ha ha ha yes dry ice here we come


lol wd u nik that from.... sum cunt wil hav a fire thinking they got one and not!! lmao



mrt1980 said:


> yeah mate lol. i got confused because i mix it up in a 10l bucket


i do too m8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01qqz31

^^^^^^looks good downloadin now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Sour Kush (headband) x Deep Blue. Chopped today.


Worth a rebounce, looks fuckin lush. The deep blue sweetness mixed with dog boot in your chops. Any idea how many weeks ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Worth a rebounce, looks fuckin lush. The deep blue sweetness mixed with dog boot in your chops. Any idea how many weeks ?


ieven i seen the dog resemblence ther,,, thuoght i recognised it!!

this looks good too... weed country
http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-34639


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > love a bit of ELO. always makesme think of the cylons from battlestar galactica stood singing like in some sort of choir Miiiiisteeeeerr BLUEEEEEE SKYYYYYYYYYYY
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol wd u nik that from.... sum cunt wil hav a fire thinking they got one and not!! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha yeh I nicked it off site 2day lol a quick transaction lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Go on gin + don looks sweet mate nice fat calyxes matey


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> vanilla kush - BF?
> good luck finding a decent pheno, had a few were absolute shite
> 
> grapefruit - Positronics?
> supposed to be decent, know a few who've run it good results.


Yeah BF vanilla kush and positronics GF. 
Well then this VK seed not popin mite b a blessing in disguise then eh lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got all my seeds from attitude and the ww x big bud that I was goina get one other time is crushed to fuck, dunno how cos it was all well wrapped, musta been crushed in the bag when they packed it the cunts


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah BF vanilla kush and positronics GF.
> Well then this VK seed not popin mite b a blessing in disguise then eh lol


VK was shite for me too m8 ! Crap yield , slight vanilla undertone on exhale , but I could have imagined it !


----------



## zVice (Mar 7, 2013)

only ran two beans, were a complete waste of time
someone I know ran a handful and said the same

the grapefruit supposed to be decent though




spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah BF vanilla kush and positronics GF.
> Well then this VK seed not popin mite b a blessing in disguise then eh lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just got all my seeds from attitude and the ww x big bud that I was goina get one other time is crushed to fuck, dunno how cos it was all well wrapped, musta been crushed in the bag when they packed it the cunts


lolemail em and kik off,, theyl say that u should have shosen the metal tin in the purchase options but pursue it ul get it replced,, they may say theyl add it to your next order, if u really need it then pursue it they will replace ite ventually,, they did for me anyways, but u know what im like wen i get myhed on with sumet lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lolemail em and kik off,, theyl say that u should have shosen the metal tin in the purchase options but pursue it ul get it replced,, they may say theyl add it to your next order, if u really need it then pursue it they will replace ite ventually,, they did for me anyways, but u know what im like wen i get myhed on with sumet lol


Yeah m8 I emailed them about it, it was a freebie anyway but it was one that I had in mind for tryin sometime. Well just have to see what happens, not too bothered. Got my thc bomb and a chocolope that I wana try, smoked some chocolope in the dam and thot it was nice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 I emailed them about it, it was a freebie anyway but it was one that I had in mind for tryin sometime. Well just have to see what happens, not too bothered. Got my thc bomb and a chocolope that I wana try, smoked some chocolope in the dam and thot it was nice


i dont rate that thc bomb,, ranit a while bak,, in rockwool tho,, still sukd,

just looking to order sum rockwoo for me pals wilmas,, does £34 for 90litres soud orite to u?

an yeh gunna order that power africa,, hoping its orite,,


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lolemail em and kik off,, theyl say that u should have shosen the metal tin in the purchase options but pursue it ul get it replced,, they may say theyl add it to your next order, if u really need it then pursue it they will replace ite ventually,, they did for me anyways, but u know what im like wen i get myhed on with sumet lol


they probably took too long trying to read what you wrote and decided to just give you some seeds to stop you mailing lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont rate that thc bomb,, ranit a while bak,, in rockwool tho,, still sukd,
> 
> just looking to order sum rockwoo for me pals wilmas,, does £34 for 90litres soud orite to u?
> 
> an yeh gunna order that power africa,, hoping its orite,,


Well thank u very much u bellend, u didn't fuckin chime in with this info when I said a few times that I was for runnin a few thc bomb. And anyway mine are goina be the fuckin bomb!

when u say rockwool u mean clays pebbles?? Aye 45l bags are usually around 15 quid, so 34 with postage I take it sounds alright m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> only ran two beans, were a complete waste of time
> someone I know ran a handful and said the same
> 
> the grapefruit supposed to be decent though


Mite jus run the grapefruit instead then. Seeing as u lot jus pissed on my parade ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> they probably took too long trying to read what you wrote and decided to just give you some seeds to stop you mailing lol


no shit....


----------



## zVice (Mar 7, 2013)

ic3 says everything that's not a clone is shit, even stuff he says is good suddenly becomes shit 

del6666 rates the bomb, fat fat colas




Mastergrow said:


> Well thank u very much u bellend, u didn't fuckin chime in with this info when I said a few times that I was for runnin a few thc bomb. And anyway mine are goina be the fuckin bomb!
> 
> when u say rockwool u mean clays pebbles?? Aye 45l bags are usually around 15 quid, so 34 with postage I take it sounds alright m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on gin + don looks sweet mate nice fat calyxes matey


not mine lad, DST's handiwork, available soon at breedersboutique.com *SHAMELESS PLUG KLAXXON*


IC3M4L3 said:


> ieven i seen the dog resemblence ther,,, thuoght i recognised it!!
> 
> this looks good too... weed country
> http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-34639


looks like it would give me too many ideas. missus said i came in off me nut last friday talking about a warehouse down near my work...... cheap rents n no ones going to question an industrial unit's power consumption. lungs bigger than my wallet i think she said the following morning...


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i used to go to the gym and sit in the jacuzzi and watch deal or no deal


i used to do that at the swimmin pool, people would give you their ristbands to get in the sona when they were leavin, we'd jus sit watchin the tele in the jacuzzi, an eying up fit birds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> ic3 says everything that's not a clone is shit, even stuff he says is good suddenly becomes shit



nop just the ones the lad grew wasent very good, thats all,, i just dont like weed grown in rockwool for sum reason or this blokes in particular wether its the nutes he uses or the rockwool or watever the thc bomb he grew was naff.. simple

hes a cash cropper,, he just ran BC and the lad who i put onto him to buy sum said and i quote" thats the worst blue cheese ive eever seen"" i was pmsl

i got ones in from seed now mate 2ft of awsomeness so your slightly out of whack ther!!lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2557755. Ha ha ha yes dry ice here we come


get out now, this thread is for grower not thieves hahahah shawny known as the thief from now on aye


----------



## largebiffta (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just got all my seeds from attitude and the ww x big bud that I was goina get one other time is crushed to fuck, dunno how cos it was all well wrapped, musta been crushed in the bag when they packed it the cunts


Just hanging my ww x bb from the tude, and man i gota tell ya its the bollox m8, 2 plants 8 weeks veg 8 weeks flower, fimmed 5 times, theres gota be 30 oz when its dry, dont give up on the wwxbb its a great strain ... (p.s phone the tude and they will replace)...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nop just the ones the lad grew wasent very good, thats all,, i just dont like weed grown in rockwool for sum reason or this blokes in particular wether its the nutes he uses or the rockwool or watever the thc bomb he grew was naff.. simple
> 
> hes a cash cropper,, he just ran BC and the lad who i put onto him to buy sum said and i quote" thats the worst blue cheese ive eever seen"" i was pmsl
> 
> i got ones in from seed now mate 2ft of awsomeness so your slightly out of whack ther!!lol


When u keep sayin rockwool do u mean clay pebbles, u don't fill wilma pots with fukin rockwool


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

largebiffta said:


> Just hanging my ww x bb from the tude, and man i gota tell ya its the bollox m8, 2 plants 8 weeks veg 8 weeks flower, fimmed 5 times, theres gota be 30 oz when its dry, dont give up on the wwxbb its a great strain ... (p.s phone the tude and they will replace)...


If they replace it ill give it a go but won't be next run anyway that's for sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When u keep sayin rockwool do u mean clay pebbles, u don't fill wilma pots with fukin rockwool


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROCKWOOL-GROW-CUBES-20L-BAG-1CM-GROW-CUBES-RECORDED-DELIVERY-/281069767390?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4171104ade

that u tard

yeh so thast what he fills his pots with no clay balls


----------



## largebiffta (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If they replace it ill give it a go but won't be next run anyway that's for sure


I allways get my seed from the tude , and yes ive had some crushed seeds in the past (twice) and both times ive spoken to them and they replaced and chucked a few freebies in aswell :0) (fems :0) ).. but 9 times outa 10 they are shit hot.. what you planning on your next grow m8 ?....


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROCKWOOL-GROW-CUBES-20L-BAG-1CM-GROW-CUBES-RECORDED-DELIVERY-/281069767390?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4171104ade
> 
> that u tard


Awww right lol, fuck that shit, why does he not use clay pebbles? I seem good things about thc bomb and ur m8 sounds like a wank grower so his bein shit means nothing lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

aye go dig up some dirt from outside give that to him an keep the 34 quid for the rockwool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get out now, this thread is for grower not thieves hahahah shawny known as the thief from now on aye


Ha ha ha well I ain't paying 30 butty for one lol.the thief


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Awww right lol, fuck that shit, why does he not use clay pebbles? I seem good things about thc bomb and ur m8 sounds like a wank grower so his bein shit means nothing lol


lol yeh for sure, hed pull at 3 weks if he could get away with it, BUT after seeing my past few grows he is starting to cum round,, im banging at him to take cuts, he orders 200+ of beans and nrly 150 qwid of medium for every grow so thas 400 before he starts PER GROW! lol

fuk him anyways hes a tight cunt, empty promises n shit.

anwyays is it me or has teh rpice of seeds gone up? they seem to have im sure


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

largebiffta said:


> I allways get my seed from the tude , and yes ive had some crushed seeds in the past (twice) and both times ive spoken to them and they replaced and chucked a few freebies in aswell :0) (fems :0) ).. but 9 times outa 10 they are shit hot.. what you planning on your next grow m8 ?....


If they replace it happy days if not fuck it. Next runs exodus, psychosis and thc bomb that's goina blow ic3s socks off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

So then is this bbxww suppose to be some good shit then? I got 1 too on last order


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If they replace it happy days if not fuck it. Next runs exodus, psychosis and thc bomb that's goina blow ic3s socks off lol


lol the slh he just ran is better thanw hat u get of the estate but stil wasent to clever,, he just pulls to early, it gets to the end and hes a impatient cunt, up unitl i came on here he ued to dry under the lights


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha well I ain't paying 30 butty for one lol.the thief


aye, me an a mate stole a few from school when we were younger, we ended up getting caught and they made our parents pay 500 a piece lucky it wasnt a 20 grand fine like they said it could have been.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So then is this bbxww suppose to be some good shit then? I got 1 too on last order


naw m8 I heard there shit as fuck and real hard to get to germ......send her this way lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol the slh he just ran is better thanw hat u get of the estate but stil wasent to clever,, he just pulls to early, it gets to the end and hes a impatient cunt, up unitl i came on here he ued to dry under the lights


lol, dryin under the lights, dont that give it a hay taste an smells like fuckin musty fanny?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> naw m8 I heard there shit as fuck and real hard to get to germ......send her this way lol


i got a bbxww freebie, an it died the same day it sprouted, after sittin in a paper towl for near a week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> naw m8 I heard there shit as fuck and real hard to get to germ......send her this way lol


Ha ha I take it that's a yes lol you'll be lucky I've got some blue widow seeds I don't want though big buds good for selling but didn't like the smoke I got about 5 of em


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha I take it that's a yes lol you'll be lucky I've got some blue widow seeds I don't want though big buds good for selling but didn't like the smoke I got about 5 of em


ill take some blue widow seeds heres my adress

iiKode
Scotland
Uk
Europe
The Earth
Milky way Galaxy
get it on the first class space post mate...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha I take it that's a yes lol you'll be lucky I've got some blue widow seeds I don't want though big buds good for selling but didn't like the smoke I got about 5 of em


Ive a load of blue widow seeds about somewhere cos the bastard hermied on me so no thanks m8 lol, good smoke tho without the seeds


----------



## largebiffta (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i got a bbxww freebie, an it died the same day it sprouted, after sittin in a paper towl for near a week.


I always paper towel em, 99% sprout after 30 hours never had them in the towel for a week ? never had any seed in a towel for longer than 30 hours lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ill take some blue widow seeds heres my adress
> 
> iiKode
> Scotland
> ...


AKA milkybar kid pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

largebiffta said:


> I always paper towel em, 99% sprout after 30 hours never had them in the towel for a week ? never had any seed in a towel for longer than 30 hours lol.....


yep, i thought it was fucked so i chucked it in a cup of soil, it sprouted but just flopped over later that night.
thats the only seed that hasnt sprouted for me in the paper towl, but i kept on killin the wee bastards, well me mam was lookin after them so i blame her.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> AKA milkybar kid pmsl


Don't be so racist.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive a load of blue widow seeds about somewhere cos the bastard hermied on me so no thanks m8 lol, good smoke tho without the seeds


Ha ha that's why i got some but only 5 off the whole plant id say that's more self preservation lol just didn't like the taste of it sort of caramel coffee and I fuckin hate coffee lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Just built a joint now off to the cold shed for a j and a cuppa proper style (with onsie on)


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha that's why i got some but only 5 off the whole plant id say that's more self preservation lol just didn't like the taste of it sort of caramel coffee and I fuckin hate coffee lol


U lousy bastard, offering me seeds tht came from a hermied plant....weren't u a boy that was asking for clones, well ur goina have to wait two years now for that u cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U lousy bastard, offering me seeds tht came from a hermied plant....weren't u a boy that was asking for clones, well ur goina have to wait two years now for that u cunt


Pmsl hmm these blue widow are proving hard to get rid of lol....what's up wiv ya better than a smacked arise ain't it


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl hmm these blue widow are proving hard to get rid of lol....what's up wiv ya better than a smacked arise ain't it


Says the twat smoking joints in his shed wearing a fuckin onesie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Oi paddy or sweaty sock or wherever ya from don't diss the fucking onsie!!!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

Check the difference since sunday


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Check the difference since sunday View attachment 2557963View attachment 2557965


She's looking better mate perking right up gonna be a monster bush in the next 2 weeks


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl hmm these blue widow are proving hard to get rid of lol....what's up wiv ya better than a smacked arise ain't it


germinate em, keep em for 2 weeks, drive out into the middle of nowhere an plant em facin south so they get plenty of sun, an see how they get along


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi paddy or sweaty sock or wherever ya from don't diss the fucking onsie!!!


I think there totally bent


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> She's looking better mate perking right up gonna be a monster bush in the next 2 weeks


could you believe iv took over 15 cuts, well 10 cuts an chopped off a few lower budsites an binned em.
aye, all new growth is all green, no more yellow tips, that cal magne stuff is doin its job alright


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> She's looking better mate perking right up gonna be a monster bush in the next 2 weeks


smokin dubes in the shed, i couldnt go back to that, well i used to hang out the window smokin a joint but now me mams alright with it i get to blaze in ma room, or livin room if its late at night.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I think there totally bent


Ha ha you couldn't of said that any gayer there only bent when me and my boyfriend are in it together


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha you couldn't of said that any gayer there only bent when me and my boyfriend are in it together


or, im not gay. My boyfreind is hahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> could you believe iv took over 15 cuts, well 10 cuts an chopped off a few lower budsites an binned em.
> aye, all new growth is all green, no more yellow tips, that cal magne stuff is doin gits job alright


Good job man nice n bushy. Yeh calmag is a must mate imo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha you couldn't of said that any gayer there only bent when me and my boyfriend are in it together


After reading the last three pages I've now come to the conclusion that ur a gay onsie wearing thief, what's this thread comin too....I'm off lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> After reading the last three pages I've now come to the conclusion that ur a gay onsie wearing thief, what's this thread comin too....I'm off lol


LOL an he gets sold herbs n spices from 15 year olds cuz they said it was 'cheese mate'


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Ha ha ha you bunch of cunts pmsl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh and I smoke in the shed cuz of the kids don't want em breathing in my second hand smoke well what comes out anyway lol. So I have to ruff it up in the shed but hey at least I get to talk to u cunts and get ripped


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

ayep, am off now gotta get up early for a q of soap, cuntin dealer actually has a job, used to love bein able to get weed anytime, hope i can find the cunt who snitched on the dealer who lived round the corner from me, i dont believe in mornings ahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Cbit get that dutty soap down ya ha ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Says the twat smoking joints in his shed wearing a fuckin onesie


Lmao that made me giggle master.

He's rite tho bizzle mate. onsies are about as cool as aids. I much prefer long johns pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cbit get that dutty soap down ya ha ha ha


ill have you know its the best soap iv ever had, never once had plastic in it lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Mar 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Lmao that made me giggle master.
> 
> He's rite tho bizzle mate. onsies are about as cool as aids. I much prefer long johns pmsl


go manly with the shorts, an the fluffy as fuck white house coat, to prove you're dominance in the household


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Lmao that made me giggle master.
> 
> He's rite tho bizzle mate. onsies are about as cool as aids. I much prefer long johns pmsl


Nah long johns for work mate but the arise area tend to smell a bit shitty by the end of the week not good for night time wear pmsl. You think I don't know I look a cunt in it but there bad when u feel like shit


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2013)

I grew blue widow this time around,1 was short leafy , about an ounce , 1 was tall , nice plant 3,half off that , distinct taste , 5 out 10 . Ps ,please post foul naked pics of you're wife's and girlfriends .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2013)

Ice , yer alright !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

WOHOO first up!! u lazy set of inbreds!! ahahaha


----------



## ArCaned (Mar 8, 2013)

Pff slack.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Ice , yer alright !


 yeh but ur still a cunt!! 



ArCaned said:


> Pff slack.


who might u be then? ASL?? IMOOOO


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

i chopped down 1 of my dinachem last night. its been throwing out pollen sacks for a while and im out of reverse. it was stretching at the tip of each branch too so i thought it was best to get it down. that thing with the sun glasses works tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

just make shore u dry it all properly mrt, can fuck up the best of weeds with a bad dry


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just make shore u dry it all properly mrt, can fuck up the best of weeds with a bad dry


i know mate. that last lot of mine was fucking terrible lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

@ IC3 this is what twenty quid looks like, not as good as his last batch but better than nothing. an thats shyte compared to his usual chunks that he throws at me


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just make shore u dry it all properly mrt, can fuck up the best of weeds with a bad dry


i know of what you speek, its a bastard when yer gettin stoned of of hay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

few shots from my tent for friday

View attachment 2559235View attachment 2559236

DOG
View attachment 2559237

Smelly Fingerez
View attachment 2559238


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

lookin nice don, what week is the dog on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

haven't the faintest man, phone says theres's a delivery due on the 22nd of march. could b dog could b the smelly fingerez


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i chopped down 1 of my dinachem last night. its been throwing out pollen sacks for a while and im out of reverse. it was stretching at the tip of each branch too so i thought it was best to get it down. that thing with the sun glasses works tho lol


thinking she could have gone another week mrt? how lonmg she been in flower now?


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

heres to the weekend ahead! 
[youtube]VVoiG8LEQ8c[/youtube]
booom!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

was walking me lil boy to try get him asleep in the pram last night, n the neibour at the bottom was walking her lil fucking cunting dog horrible lil fing is always barking n shit, anyway as im walking past the thing runs up to me and bites me on the leg proper bites me, i told the slag that dog every comes near me or my kids again n ill stamp on its fucking head n kill it!


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> thinking she could have gone another week mrt? how lonmg she been in flower now?


2 or 3 days short of 8 weeks mate. its been throwing out pollen sacks for a while and ive used up all my dutch masters reverse on the fucker. it does the job for a week or so but then they come back and i didnt want it fucking up my other plants. ill be leaving the other 3 go till the 18th and ill have 2 amnesia coming down a week after that


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was walking me lil boy to try get him asleep in the pram last night, n the neibour at the bottom was walking her lil fucking cunting dog horrible lil fing is always barking n shit, anyway as im walking past the thing runs up to me and bites me on the leg proper bites me, i told the slag that dog every comes near me or my kids again n ill stamp on its fucking head n kill it!


you should have done it there and then mate. theres a dog up the street thats always barking at me but it wont come close enough for me to kick the cunting thing lol. it got round my back and killed 1 of my chickens too


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> 2 or 3 days short of 8 weeks mate. its been throwing out pollen sacks for a while and ive used up all my dutch masters reverse on the fucker. it does the job for a week or so but then they come back and i didnt want it fucking up my other plants. ill be leaving the other 3 go till the 18th and ill have 2 amnesia coming down a week after that


 close enough then man exactly the same time i took the 1st cola off my girl, and let the rest go the full 8 weeks to see which high is better. gotta say i'm leaning toward the earlier cut so far, much more uplifting aswell as body stone. havent tried the rest yet though.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]dv2ftwE2xrI[/youtube]

house is shaking with that bass


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

&#8203;hello to all, just a quicky , any of you know if h&g aqua flake sends your ph down ?

http://www.house-garden.us/products/bases/aqua-flakes-2/


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Alrite uk growers hows all this fine day? 
Do you think its a crime to grow n smoke weed in the uk? 
Im gunna be thowing up a very informative video so give it a watch before you answer..........................................................................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> [youtube]dv2ftwE2xrI[/youtube]
> 
> house is shaking with that bass


i've got this on in the office subs kicking nicely, 

[video=youtube_share;5iLs_XLTZ4o]http://youtu.be/5iLs_XLTZ4o[/video]


newuserlol said:


> was walking me lil boy to try get him asleep in the pram last night, n the neibour at the bottom was walking her lil fucking cunting dog horrible lil fing is always barking n shit, anyway as im walking past the thing runs up to me and bites me on the leg proper bites me, i told the slag that dog every comes near me or my kids again n ill stamp on its fucking head n kill it!


not the dogs fault lad, fucking shit owner. shame it wasn't a bloke or you could have bitten the fucker on the other end of the leash.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> Alrite uk growers hows all this fine day?
> Do you think its a crime to grow n smoke weed in the uk?
> Im gunna be thowing up a very informative video so give it a watch before you answer..........................................................................



thats a big fat &#8203;no


----------



## TicKle (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;hello to all, just a quicky , any of you know if h&g aqua flake sends your ph down ?
> 
> http://www.house-garden.us/products/bases/aqua-flakes-2/



GOOGLE DOES!

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=does+h%26g+aqua+flake+send+your+ph+down+%3F


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

not the dogs fault lad, fucking shit owner. shame it wasn't a bloke or you could have bitten the fucker on the other end of the leash.[/QUOTE]

comes near me or my kids again it will be stamped to death owners/dogs fault couldnt give a fuck it was the dog that bit me not her.


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;hello to all, just a quicky , any of you know if h&g aqua flake sends your ph down ?
> 
> http://www.house-garden.us/products/bases/aqua-flakes-2/


Ive read it fluctuates especially more towards the end


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> Alrite uk growers hows all this fine day?
> Do you think its a crime to grow n smoke weed in the uk?
> Im gunna be thowing up a very informative video so give it a watch before you answer..........................................................................



going to make a lot of people poorer and the economy suffer making it legal. them lads daaaaarn saaaarf won't b getting no £300 for their onions.


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> thats a big fat &#8203;no


ah but can you explain how


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

TicKle said:


> GOOGLE DOES!
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=does+h%26g+aqua+flake+send+your+ph+down+%3F



thankyou mr tickle, better get some ph up then hhmm......... fecking messy shiz thats 4sure


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going to make a lot of people poorer and the economy suffer making it legal. them lads daaaaarn saaaarf won't b getting no £300 for their onions.


 haha daaaarn saaaarf, im learning how law operates and how to operate law m8. did you get ur info on that c02? i found corner to cut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not the dogs fault lad, fucking shit owner. shame it wasn't a bloke or you could have bitten the fucker on the other end of the leash.


comes near me or my kids again it will be stamped to death owners/dogs fault couldnt give a fuck it was the dog that bit me not her.[/QUOTE]

fair enough mate. no ones got right to fuck with you n yours. still aint the dog's fault it hasn't been trained not to bite passer by's


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

i say yes delv weed has been known to bring out mental illness in alot of people some of these people have then commited serious crimes like murder, aswel weed has been a start drug for many a addict whos hooked on hard drugs, there are many young people out there who will achieve so much less in life because they are hooked on weed, the list could go on and on.

oh yeah and also it being illegal keeps the prices up so i can sell mine for more lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha daaaarn saaaarf, im learning how law operates and how to operate law m8. did you get ur info on that c02? i found corner to cut


good, it's always wise to know your rights and how to work loop holes. Co2? remind me on?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> ah but can you explain how


lol no


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got this on in the office subs kicking nicely,
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5iLs_XLTZ4o]http://youtu.be/5iLs_XLTZ4o[/video]


Have listened to nearly every set from 2012 tomorrowland
was planning on going this year but the tickets fucking flew out! gutted, can get these packages on ebay going for upwards of £1.6k lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> comes near me or my kids again it will be stamped to death owners/dogs fault couldnt give a fuck it was the dog that bit me not her.


fair enough mate. no ones got right to fuck with you n yours. still aint the dog's fault it hasn't been trained not to bite passer by's[/QUOTE]

so when these dogs rip off half a kids face like ya read about so often thats not the dogs fault??? dogs have personalitys n traits etc some are nice some just vicious, aint always that they have been abused or untrained by there owners.


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i say yes delv weed has been known to bring out mental illness in alot of people some of these people have then commited serious crimes like murder, aswel weed has been a start drug for many a addict whos hooked on hard drugs, there are many young people out there who will achieve so much less in life because they are hooked on weed, the list could go on and on.
> 
> oh yeah and also it being illegal keeps the prices up so i can sell mine for more lmao


 choice, gateways and propaganda m8 it has an effect on mental illness but again its their choice to try  i
f a person is going to be a no hoper, lay about scrounger with no past presant or future again their choice, stop blaming weed coz you dont want to get a job n be a lazy fucker lol .weed or no weed this shit happens.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

that's fuckin mental. bt it's a blinding festy though. i was thinking of learning to snowboard at the indoor place in mancland just to go to snowbombing but it looks full of rich kids. line up looks indie this year too ffs!?

I've got the 20gig live broadcast on DL of 2012 tomorrowland. the fatboy slim set is class


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol no


 hopefully i will be able to


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good, it's always wise to know your rights and how to work loop holes. Co2? remind me on?


 you were lookin at maybe introducing some, im gunna give it a shot........................................


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> choice, gateways and propaganda m8 it has an effect on mental illness but again its their choice to try  i
> f a person is going to be a no hoper, lay about scrounger with no past presant or future again their choice, stop blaming weed coz you dont want to get a job n be a lazy fucker lol .weed or no weed this shit happens.


the mental illness part certainly aint propaganda ive seen it in person, and i dont blame weed delv im just a lazy cunt weed or not lol

and i also say yes it should be illegal cause if legal every fucker would be growing and we would be back to 120 a oz in no time lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the mental illness part certainly aint propaganda ive seen it in person, and i dont blame weed delv im just a lazy cunt weed or not lol


&#8203;your not that lazy if your out with your kids and ya pay your way...... its all good fun


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;your not that lazy if your out with your kids and ya pay your way...... its all good fun


i dont pay me way unlucky Don dus apparently lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so when these dogs rip off half a kids face like ya read about so often thats not the dogs fault??? dogs have personalitys n traits etc some are nice some just vicious, aint always that they have been abused or untrained by there owners.


basically aye. an untrained dog will attack anything if it's hungry enough. puppy is like a bairn, what the parent makes of it. it's friday lets agree to differ


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the mental illness part certainly aint propaganda ive seen it in person, and i dont blame weed delv im just a lazy cunt weed or not lol
> 
> and i also say yes it should be illegal cause if legal every fucker would be growing and we would be back to 120 a oz in no time lol


for mental illness id say do alot of reading and start with somthing very low thc,
i have a history of mental illness in the family so i read before i smoke ( or while reading  ) 
its not about bein lazy m8 if you can provide for you and your family thats all that matters 
so ur the fkr thats made the price rocket  oj


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's fuckin mental. bt it's a blinding festy though. i was thinking of learning to snowboard at the indoor place in mancland just to go to snowbombing but it looks full of rich kids. line up looks indie this year too ffs!?
> 
> I've got the 20gig live broadcast on DL of 2012 tomorrowland. the fatboy slim set is class


snowbombing in austria?
2011 i nearly went with my mates but couldnt due to work, fat boy slim was headlining they said it was insane good. looks like a belter of a trip up in the mountains


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont pay me way unlucky Don dus apparently lmao



he can pay my bills if he wants, im on with getting a 2nd infinity mirro in my room but not sure how its going to work as one side as 8trays and the other can only have 7 as i need to be able to get in the room...hhmm i will just have to work hard on the pics lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> basically aye. an untrained dog will attack anything if it's hungry enough. puppy is like a bairn, what the parent makes of it. it's friday lets agree to differ


ok ok we will take it to the differ lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

ok uk growers here we go, 
Know your law and how it works............................................. ......

[video=youtube;p8NtFal0wU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8NtFal0wU0[/video]

................................looking forward to the comments from this one  Delvite​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

inbox user.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> ok uk growers here we go,
> Know your law and how it works............................................. ......
> 
> [video=youtube;p8NtFal0wU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8NtFal0wU0[/video]
> ...



....well after careful consideration ........yes , youre a criminal,...just like me !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> he can pay my bills if he wants, im on with getting a 2nd infinity mirro in my room but not sure how its going to work as one side as 8trays and the other can only have 7 as i need to be able to get in the room...hhmm i will just have to work hard on the pics lol




unlucky, please can you send me a pic of you topless with "i love you Baz" written in red lipstick across your breasts !


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> unlucky, please can you send me a pic of you topless with "i love you Baz" written in red lipstick across your breasts !


&#8203;lol whats in it for me ?


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....well after careful consideration ........yes , youre a criminal,...just like me !


 but im not breaking any laws am i? i thought you had to break a law to be a criminal? this shit isnt corporate or admiralty you know this is common law


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....well after careful consideration ........yes , youre a criminal,...just like me !


 <-------------doesnt like this lol ( wheres the dont like button when you need it  )


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol whats in it for me ?


 about nine inches if you dont live up to ur name ( sorry lol had to  )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> you were lookin at maybe introducing some, im gunna give it a shot........................................


if you can take the heat go for it. i'd go up to the 600 first your only looking after yourself and your doing that comfy on a 400 lol.


The2TimEr said:


> snowbombing in austria?
> 2011 i nearly went with my mates but couldnt due to work, fat boy slim was headlining they said it was insane good. looks like a belter of a trip up in the mountains


i was going to go and not bother boarding lol.


newuserlol said:


> ok ok we will take it to the differ lol


or not i don;t mind. by your logic your kid could just turn out to be a total psychopath. you aint going to let that happen tho are ya? parent intervention. dogs bitch mother would bite it if it was getting out of line. 

i'm away to the gym, you get some voddy in ya n we'll pick up about 9 o clock eh?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> about nine inches if you dont live up to ur name ( sorry lol had to  )


not many of them about and ive defo never had one thats 4sure...... 9inches pmsl...its a myth


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> not many of them about and ive defo never had one thats 4sure...... 9inches pmsl...its a myth


 all myths and legends are based on or have truth in them, next time im down ur way ill have to intro you to delvitonia's wonder of the uk ( story has it its shadow once killed a dog  )


----------



## unlucky (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> all myths and legends are based on or have truth in them, next time im down ur way ill have to intro you to delvitonia's wonder of the uk ( story has it its shadow once killed a dog  )


ok its bull shizzle then 

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sex_relationships/facts/penissize.htm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> <-------------doesnt like this lol ( wheres the dont like button when you need it  )


agreed,, a unlike button to be added!! lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> ok its bull shizzle then
> 
> http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sex_relationships/facts/penissize.htm


 haha generally? Im in a different league hin lol you can keep ur generally


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> <-------------doesnt like this lol ( wheres the dont like button when you need it  )


i dont like it either m8, but were fucked !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol whats in it for me ?


i will dangle an ounce of weed off my helmet with "i love unlucky" on it !.......and no,..... dont reply with "you first" ! lol

GET EM OUT AND START WRITING !


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i dont like it either m8, but were fucked !


depends on how you work it, im loading my ammo belt rite up for the time coming.
have you ever witnessed a judge or police officer being denied juristiction and 
a well read person not following an act of parliment because they didnt consent to it and cannot be forced to do so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

I reckon they'd take it to a Brussels court and Fuck you for trying to be a clever Dick.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> about nine inches if you dont live up to ur name ( sorry lol had to  )


i think ur looking t the CM on your tape measure m8, NOT the inches u LIER!!

puling out the caps for that blag!!lmao


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon they'd take it to a Brussels court and Fuck you for trying to be a clever Dick.


lol id love that mate honestly, id get to fire off a few rounds so to say n stop punishing bailiffs, tv inspectors and police ect i have their heads right up their arse when they call ive had to put a notice on the door saying ive revoked all rights to enter the property to save breech of the peace incidents ( from them not me ) 
it would be very interesting but when it all comes down to it who will be in the right tho ?


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think ur looking t the CM on your tape measure m8, NOT the inches u LIER!!
> 
> puling out the caps for that blag!!lmao


 defo inchs lol checked again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> defo inchs lol checked again


lol.......... yeh mine is 9 too,, all the way round!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fair enough mate. no ones got right to fuck with you n yours. still aint the dog's fault it hasn't been trained not to bite passer by's


so when these dogs rip off half a kids face like ya read about so often thats not the dogs fault??? dogs have personalitys n traits etc some are nice some just vicious, aint always that they have been abused or untrained by there owners.[/QUOTE]
i got another staff a few years ago, was a nasty little shit bullied my bigun, had to give it to somone without a dog, because it would try an bit you when ya try an get the lead on the fucker.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

i agree all this about dogs attacking,, 100% the owners fault they bring it up to be nasty or train it to be nasty,or bully it or neglect it or watever.. dosg are as violent as the owner make em, which is pretty sad really, and what sum owners do to ther animals is beyond me,, me personally, i coulndt hurt a animal,, just nasty as fuk,

like staffys for instance, while they are infact lovely dogs, they have god a bad rep,given to them by the fucking estate chavs.


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

out for now, peace out uk


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 8, 2013)

Owned dogs all my life staffs mostly but now have an hungerian vizula in my experience I have never ever brought up a bad dag and I've had some very big strong staffs who wont harm a fly its how you they are treated from a very young age .ill put some pics up now


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 8, 2013)

Chav the staff this guy is like a bull lol.

 Miles the hungerian vizula . Very intelligent . wild thing this 1 is lol.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i agree all this about dogs attacking,, 100% the owners fault they bring it up to be nasty or train it to be nasty,or bully it or neglect it or watever.. dosg are as violent as the owner make em, which is pretty sad really, and what sum owners do to ther animals is beyond me,, me personally, i coulndt hurt a animal,, just nasty as fuk,
> 
> like staffys for instance, while they are infact lovely dogs, they have god a bad rep,given to them by the fucking estate chavs.


im not nasty to me dog lmao, av got 1 right now its such a baby, had another one but had to get rid of it, fuckin allways tryin to attack my other dog, probably jealousy


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

brewzerr...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im not nasty to me dog lmao, av got 1 right now its such a baby, had another one but had to get rid of it, fuckin allways tryin to attack my other dog, probably jealousy


why are you a chav?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why are you a chav?


aye, socks tucked in an a cap like a sky sattelite dish, ton tens anol


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 8, 2013)

Just needed a bit of training that's all probably m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, socks tucked in an a cap like a sky sattelite dish, ton tens anol


burberry cap!! LMAO

thats sum funny shit,, the ebst part is the cunts ACTUALLy think they look good!! and the chicks dig em but the ronly young schoolies,

crusing around in ther 1.1 popular plus fiddleyesta kitten too luk like a xr2 with the pepperpots AHAHA them was the days

on that note, was outtoday seen a lovely black immaculate estcort rs turbo for sale in a car lot, well nice,, no pepperpots tho, sum nice modern 19inchers i think,, temting for harvest but i KNOW the insuraqnce is gunna be massive

Cant get motabilty car, ther scrapping it for this PIP -pesonal independance payment, so gotta waitr for re-assesment, dunno wen that will be,



rollajoint said:


> Just needed a bit of training that's all probably m8


yeh but sumtimes either the dogs too far gone OR its hard for us mere mortals to have the patience, and if u got young kids n stuff,, u cant risk it )


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just needed a bit of training that's all probably m8


well, we tried, but he drew the last straw when he bit the bigun, the pic of thatun up there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

Alreet shit stabbers how's tricks? The ladies are looking better and frostier by the day


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet shit stabbers how's tricks? The ladies are looking better and frostier by the day


you just back from work? packin fudge all day long aye?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you just back from work? packin fudge all day long aye?


i hes bak to check out his 7 gramme plant!!LOL



yeh if he bites a kid then the dogs GONE even tho it aint its fault,,once they tste blood.........................

but i cant talk,, remeebr my 8 plant grow,, 3.75 ounces for 8 plants LOL massiv fail,, but the smoke was BUM!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you just back from work? packin fudge all day long aye?


Yeh just got back. Its been a busy old day at the fudge factory got worse when u showed up


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hes bak to check out his 7 gramme plant!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bum as in SHIT??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 8, 2013)

Any one ever tryed big Buddha cheese? Been offered some clones Nd thinking of fuckin this grapefruit seed off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

And ice I'll have you know its a 12g plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> bum as in SHIT??


no bum as in propper grade,, was hard to sell the buds wer that tight n dence lol,, round here they want light as fuk,ounces that look like a click and at 20p a z



shawnybizzle said:


> And ice I'll have you know its a 12g plant


 u never seen a 12gramme plant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no bum as in propper grade,, was hard to sell the buds wer that tight n dence lol,, round here they want light as fuk,ounces that look like a click and at 20p a z
> 
> 
> 
> u never seen a 12gramme plant


Ha ha cheeky cunt we'll see at harvest time......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha cheeky cunt we'll see at harvest time......


lol,, yeh wel compare!

wer running on identical calender srent we? im week 4 on sat-sunday>? fuking needs to hurry up,, kids need some new clothes!! LMAO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any one ever tryed big Buddha cheese? Been offered some clones Nd thinking of fuckin this grapefruit seed off.


A mate of mine a good few years ago before I started growing myself did some grapfruit and it was top notch very very fruity you could really taste the grapefruit.I'm gonna pop my gf but not for a couple of crops yet.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hes bak to check out his 7 gramme plant!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what we feared, theres alot of kids around here an that was the las thing we needed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, yeh wel compare!
> 
> wer running on identical calender srent we? im week 4 on sat-sunday>? fuking needs to hurry up,, kids need some new clothes!! LMAO


Ha ha ha you got em in bin liners pmsl. Yeh I'm week 4 on Sunday bro looking very nice at the min and smell like lemon fuel or something


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh just got back. Its been a busy old day at the fudge factory got worse when u showed up


Well i have to keep my bitches in line...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 8, 2013)

Well lads that's me on the ripen now, filled them all up there, fuckin need to get me another bottle of ripen in the next week too cos its all done..always fuckin something


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha you got em in bin liners pmsl. Yeh I'm week 4 on Sunday bro looking very nice at the min and smell like lemon fuel or something


am on 3 weeks after you two for harvesting, lookin at over 100g easy i suspect


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Well i have to keep my bitches in line...


Ha ha ha nice


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha nice


couldnt resist.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> am on 3 weeks after you two for harvesting, lookin at over 100g easy i suspect


What light have u got running mate? They say in optimal conditions an gram per watt is good going


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What light have u got running mate? They say in optimal conditions an gram per watt is good going


250 hps, im aiming low so im surprised at my final yield, hope i hav'nt jinxed it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeh 100 g easy money mate.they still shooting green leaves?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

the best ive hit so far has been 0.46 gpw. thats fucking shit aint it? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well lads that's me on the ripen now, filled them all up there, fuckin need to get me another bottle of ripen in the next week too cos its all done..always fuckin something


ive got nrly a full bottle master,, will be able topost t monday for u if u want it>?


mrt1980 said:


> the best ive hit so far has been 0.46 gpw. thats fucking shit aint it? lol


my last run was 6 plants a little over 2 oz a plant so thats 6x 30 grammes,

not too bad for a old clapped out bulb i was using


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh 100 g easy money mate.they still shooting green leaves?


yeah mate, they're lovin the light shootin up towards it, an it droops when the lights are off, suppose its sleepin haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive got nrly a full bottle master,, will be able topost t monday for u if u want it>?
> 
> 
> my last run was 6 plants a little over 2 oz a plant so thats 6x 30 grammes,
> ...


Cheers m8, I might take it of ye. There's a small shop near me that sells some grow stuff but too close to home, dunno if they do it but I'm goina send a guy down tomoro and see if they have it, if they do happy days and if not ill probly take it off ye m8 if u don't need it, ill let u know tomoro anyway. Ill sort u out some psycho anyway in 3 weeks

gotta love this place for swapping shit!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, I might take it of ye. There's a small shop near me that sells some grow stuff but too close to home, dunno if they do it but I'm goina send a guy down tomoro and see if they have it, if they do happy days and if not ill probly take it off ye m8 if u don't need it, ill let u know tomoro anyway. Ill sort u out some psycho anyway in 3 weeks
> 
> gotta love this place for swapping shit!!


lol u already said ud send a smoke so it would be cheeky of me NOT to offer sumthing im not gunna use,, in the future i may run the ripen again but for now il stik to el-narural,, well without including base and boost!lol

ive decided u paddys aint a bad bunch,, wen ur not blowing shit up that is!! haha


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u already said ud send a smoke so it would be cheeky of me NOT to offer sumthing im not gunna use,, in the future i may run the ripen again but for now il stik to el-narural,, well without including base and boost!lol
> 
> ive decided u paddys aint a bad bunch,, wen ur not blowing shit up that is!! haha


they copied the pakis


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> they copied the pakis


 fuking pakis!! u see on news them 2 in rochdale or sumwer nr ther 18.5 yrs and 19.5 yrs for crusing round town picking up 13 yr olds getting em fucked up in hotels and raping em and beating em for weekends at a time,, DIRTY PAKI CUNTS! i was watching on news and before ther pics came up i was syaing bet it is,, wen ther pic showed was like england had scored a gol in me lounge like OHHH!! dirty blah blah lol and the copp syaing its nowt to do with race after a slight pause lmao


----------



## iiKode (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking pakis!! u see on news them 2 in rochdale or sumwer nr ther 18.5 yrs and 19.5 yrs for crusing round town picking up 13 yr olds getting em fucked up in hotels and raping em and beating em for weekends at a time,, DIRTY PAKI CUNTS! i was watching on news and before ther pics came up i was syaing bet it is,, wen ther pic showed was like england had scored a gol in me lounge like OHHH!! dirty blah blah lol and the copp syaing its nowt to do with race after a slight pause lmao


yep, they need to gtfo thats for sure, good night lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u already said ud send a smoke so it would be cheeky of me NOT to offer sumthing im not gunna use,, in the future i may run the ripen again but for now il stik to el-narural,, well without including base and boost!lol
> 
> ive decided u paddys aint a bad bunch,, wen ur not blowing shit up that is!! haha


appreciated m8. Lol at the paddys blowing shit up, there finding bombs over here every other week ffs and how many times do U hear on any goin off, never, there like fucking dads army lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yep, they need to gtfo thats for sure, good night lads


Did mummy say its bed time lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking pakis!! u see on news them 2 in rochdale or sumwer nr ther 18.5 yrs and 19.5 yrs for crusing round town picking up 13 yr olds getting em fucked up in hotels and raping em and beating em for weekends at a time,, DIRTY PAKI CUNTS! i was watching on news and before ther pics came up i was syaing bet it is,, wen ther pic showed was like england had scored a gol in me lounge like OHHH!! dirty blah blah lol and the copp syaing its nowt to do with race after a slight pause lmao


Proper dirty shit skin fuckers mate!!!! I seen sumthin they were on about % of pedos races to this paki and I think it was something like 40% white 40% asian and 20% black and this pakis all like yeh but you can't focus on the asians when there equal white pedos aswell.all I could think was yeh but I'm sure there's a few more white people in england than pakis but % are still the same!!!! There all dirty greasy slimey curtain wearing smelly hairy scum!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

LOOK , I'm posting ! I suppose you will all fuck off to bed now !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

Yaawwwnn I'm tired


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yaawwwnn I'm tired


Well fuck off to bed then ! &#128164;


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Well fuck off to bed then ! &#128164;


H ha ha well ya right looks like theyve gone lol what u saying anyway mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> H ha ha well ya right looks like theyve gone lol what u saying anyway mate?


I'm sayin , every time I post it goes dead in here ! , I must smell &#128169;&#128115;


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lied in lounge watchin continuum upstairs just went nuts'' kid threw up all in bed'' and considering she is in our bed,that ain't good lmao,, and we just went superkingsize and having fun findin cheapish bedding lol

Can here the missus screaming at the kid sfu and go sleep lmao. 


Fukng tel its weekend evening all the pissed up teenagers going passed' loud as shit


Ahhh bliss


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Lied in lounge watchin continuum upstairs just went nuts'' kid threw up all in bed'' and considering she is in our bed,that ain't good lmao,, and we just went superkingsize and having fun findin cheapish bedding lol
> 
> Can here the missus screaming at the kid sfu and go sleep lmao.
> 
> ...


my little one was just spewing like fuck too. he was in his own bed tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning ladies how are we all? My throat is still fookin killing me and can't breath out me nose aarrggghhh can't even taste me fuckin joint that's the worse thing!! Oh and hope.ya kids are getting better nothing worse when the little ones are down.


1st post of the day get in


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Did mummy say its bed time lol


No. Daddy makes those orders


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

where i live, burger king is full of them noggors an pakis, they are actually xpeakin their own language most of the time pisses me off, but i know if i say anythin ill get juzz in my burger every time, and yes i do check my burgers for fresh jizz after gettin it off thos dirty mulahs


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

Still no sign of this Mexican shit iiKode, ive five days left before it auto finalises so if its not hear Monday I'm goina have to hit the resolve button, I think then I can get an extension on the auto finalise. I messaged ur guy to see if there's a tracking number for it since its signed for delivery. I see there's a guy in the uk sellin Mexican weed pretty cheap, probly the same shit I'm waitin on


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Still no sign of this Mexican shit iiKode, ive five days left before it auto finalises so if its not hear Monday I'm goina have to hit the resolve button, I think then I can get an extension on the auto finalise. I messaged ur guy to see if there's a tracking number for it since its signed for delivery. I see there's a guy in the uk sellin Mexican weed pretty cheap, probly the same shit I'm waitin on


aye, but since it comes from mexico, dnt u get in some serious trouble if caught, thats conspiracy to smuggle drugs no, or do ye jus deny erythang lol n they cant touch yu


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, but since it comes from mexico, dnt u get in some serious trouble if caught, thats conspiracy to smuggle drugs no, or do ye jus deny erythang lol n they cant touch yu


As far as I know u get a letter from customs that's it, think newuser knows more on that shit m8, ain't gettin snatched anyway, have faith lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> As far as I know u get a letter from customs that's it, think newuser knows more on that shit m8, ain't gettin snatched anyway, have faith lol


well if its an oz, i suppose they wouldnt take it that far without f#proof. am jusyt hopin its not brickweed, iv had some before with 100 seeds too dry and is compressed together like hash.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

U can't get in shit for wat gets sent to u...could b sum1 tryin to stitch u up

Have faith!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Both mine are snotty and allsorts. Ffs man... at least the mothers day gift showed up,,,,nice gold ring for mummy''' she don't think I got owt sorted ) 

So remember its mothers day tomorrow


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

aye, i got my mam some lavender to keep the house smellin nice, gonna tell her it cost me loads when it was like 2 quid lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, i got my mam some lavender to keep the house smellin nice, gonna tell her it cost me loads when it was like 2 quid lmao


lol i wa smore thinking from the kids to your missus,, i forget not everyones mams a fucking bitch like mine, i have absolutely nothing to do with her! so yeh i kida forget other guys have moms.

duh! 

u know towns gunna be heaving with all the last minute dashers


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i wa smore thinking from the kids to your missus,, i forget not everyones mams a fucking bitch like mine, i have absolutely nothing to do with her! so yeh i kida forget other guys have moms.
> 
> duh!
> 
> u know towns gunna be heaving with all the last minute dashers


lmao my mam can be a right bitch too, she threatens my plants again am knockin her out...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao my mam can be a right bitch too, she threatens my plants again am knockin her out...


lol,, no shit? threateed how? kill em or shop ya?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

day 27 getting frosty mmm mmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2560684View attachment 2560683 day 27 getting frosty mmm mmmm


yeh mine are frosting up nicely too,, il do sum pics pater,, hving trouble getting em out the hatchnow ther getting so big,


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> As far as I know u get a letter from customs that's it, think newuser knows more on that shit m8, ain't gettin snatched anyway, have faith lol


at worse you will get a ll aka love letter from customs saying its been seized and it not allowed, its way too small a amount for a controlled delivery.

not to mention customs no that there is highly unlikely gonna be any proof of you ordering said drugs so noway they can covict for shit, i had it with stun guns i was buyin 10+yr ago the site obviously got raided n gave up mailing lists, i no longer lived at the address but some family did anyway police raided the house but cause there was no stun guns or packaging etc there they couldnt do shit never heard another thing about it.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, no shit? threateed how? kill em or shop ya?


'those fuckin thing will be going out the winda if you dont get up ya little shyte'


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 9, 2013)

Fuck me do not hit ur local towns! Jus been Nd got the old queen some shit Nd I'm surprised I got out alive!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

who's put 50p in fucking wigan today!?!? glad i've only just put me slip on.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who's put 50p in fucking wigan today!?!? glad i've only just put me slip on.


yeah i was thinking the same when i just see the score, would like to see them stay up n villa go down.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

oh here we go with the foozzball bollox,, every weekend lol,, i started playing lottery tho!! wat are u lot doing to me,


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

or not i don;t mind. by your logic your kid could just turn out to be a total psychopath. you aint going to let that happen tho are ya? parent intervention. dogs bitch mother would bite it if it was getting out of line. 

i'm away to the gym, you get some voddy in ya n we'll pick up about 9 o clock eh?[/QUOTE]

yes my kid could turn into a psychopath no matter how well i raise him, its happend plenty enough in the past people who have had everything in life been taught right n wrong but still turn out bad.

by your logic a dog is nuffing but a robot that you programme now im not saying that the vast majority of viscous dogs are not the cause of there owners but dogs have minds and some are just nasty dogs no fault of there owners or through abuse.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> basically aye. an untrained dog will attack anything if it's hungry enough. puppy is like a bairn, what the parent makes of it. it's friday lets agree to differ


if its hungry enough lmao do u really think every dog attack is caused by the dog being hungry lol fucking el don always thought u was 1 of the more intelligent types.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well if its an oz, i suppose they wouldnt take it that far without f#proof. am jusyt hopin its not brickweed, iv had some before with 100 seeds too dry and is compressed together like hash.


Im not expecting high grade weed but I reckon it's goina be better than the Thai shit u get that's mostly stems, after all what the fuck do u expect for £40


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im not expecting high grade weed but I reckon it's goina be better than the Thai shit u get that's mostly stems, after all what the fuck do u expect for £40


all the reports in the forums from people who have received it have said its well worth the money, and isnt full of seeds or stems.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all the reports in the forums from people who have received it have said its well worth the money, and isnt full of seeds or stems.


yeah thats what i read about ir too


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all the reports in the forums from people who have received it have said its well worth the money, and isnt full of seeds or stems.


For it not to be worth 40 quid it would have to be really really bad, like just stems seeds and leaves ffs, I have no doubt it's worth the money, but u never know I could be on to a real winner, time will tell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> For it not to be worth 40 quid it would have to be really really bad, like just stems seeds and leaves ffs, I have no doubt it's worth the money, but u never know I could be on to a real winner, time will tell


so ur order wasent cancelled then master? or was that a diffrent one,,, 40 qwid for a oz or watever aint bad no matter what it is, long as it aint 99% leaves, but if the feedback is good its deffo worth a punt,,SPEC if uve had bitcoins since they was £7 each.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

Was another order that was cancelled m8, this one better be here next week, gettin fed up waiting lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was another order that was cancelled m8, this one better be here next week, gettin fed up waiting lol


thats the only thing with them far off countrys the waiting times, u ever seen that phillipino hash from a vendor called ganjaman? gets real good reviews would love a bit but 3wk delivery times etc


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

hello 
is liquid silicon better to use for ph up than ph up ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

Ratio of absolute pure doylums to trolleys in [email protected], at an all time high today. Literally chin dribbling cretintastic. It'd be kinder to put them doon.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats the only thing with them far off countrys the waiting times, u ever seen that phillipino hash from a vendor called ganjaman? gets real good reviews would love a bit but 3wk delivery times etc


Yeah the waitings shit, most stuff takes no longor than a week for me, that's from, India, Germany, Denmark, all 5-7 days usually. Think i seen that Filipino, dunno who it was off tho, never read up much about it. 3 weeks is a bit long tho but by the looks of it that's what mine could be, shit if its good gear and u want more and u have to wait another few weeks for more lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if its hungry enough lmao do u really think every dog attack is caused by the dog being hungry lol fucking el don always thought u was 1 of the more intelligent types.


Ill be back to critique your codswallop later. Using hungry as a for instance. N I thought Ye had half a brain


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ill be back to critique your codswallop later. Using hungry as a for instance. N I thought Ye had half a brain


keep bottling it dont ya lol yday it was ''oh its friday lets differ'' then a sneaky attack once id gone now its this n i thought u geordies where spose to be real men? 

yeah reet lol

fek off back to wanking in morrisons ya git just member dont get caught this time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

So I go for a job interview as a bar manager all suited and booted, the guy has my CV on the table in front of him entitled.......
*
Licensed Retail & Catering Operations
*Licensee - Department Trainer
Flair Bartender - Mixologist​
......he asks me what I want to do? (I'm 33 and have been doing this for over 16 years, the man obviously hasn't read my CV).

Regardless of this I tell him that I would like to get back into the industry but with a view to progressing my career creatively, I go on to explain cutting edge molecular techniques I use like dipping olive juice into an alginate in order to make 'liquid bubble' olives for such drinks like Martini's.

And then comes that awkward moment when the retard asks if I can change a barrel or make cocktails!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I go for a job interview as a bar manager all suited and booted, the guy has my CV on the table in front of him entitled.......
> *
> Licensed Retail & Catering Operations
> *Licensee - Department Trainer
> ...


you don't want a job there then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> you don't want a job there then


He honestly told me that, and I quote........"I can tell you now that you won't get a managers position straight away, it would be something that you would have top work up to over say 3-4 months to prove yourself as everybody *says* they can do it".


I would have to prove myself to him yet he is the one conducting an interview (if you could call it that) who doesn't know what 'Molecular Gastronomy' is!

I left the room laughing my arse off and judging by the look on his face he really didn't understand why.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He honestly told me that, and I quote........"I can tell you now that you won't get a managers position straight away, it would be something that you would have top work up to over say 3-4 months to prove yourself as everybody *says* they can do it".



its there loss by the sounds of things, why you want a job working for others


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

QPR just took the lead would love ol harry to keep them up.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

&#8203;can any of you give me info on the ph please


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> hello
> is liquid silicon better to use for ph up than ph up ?


i dont no unlucky never used silicon, some1 should no tho maybe yman?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont no unlucky never used silicon, some1 should no tho maybe yman?


&#8203;ok thankyou, what do you use just ph up ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> why you want a job working for others


I don't really but the extra cash would take pressure off the missus until I can start earning from my own business (a couple in the pipe line) or until I can grow more.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ok thankyou, what do you use just ph up ?


when im using soil i dont even bother to ph but in coco yeah just brought ph up, why do ya want to use this silicon? i thought that stuff was used to make the plants stronger so they can support more weight, not that i no really just thought id read it before.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

ive never used it either unlucky,, yorkie would be the one to aski aboutthat kinda tackle,, i use the easy stuff, i.e stuff with easy intrsuctions on the bottle, and what everyone else uses.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive never used it either unlucky,, yorkie would be the one to aski aboutthat kinda tackle,, i use the easy stuff, i.e stuff with easy intrsuctions on the bottle, and what everyone else uses.



thats ok ice thankyou  x


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

I personally would use PH up if that's what you need BUT....

If you are using liquid silicone in your feed water anyway and by adding liquid silicone your PH rises, then I don't see any problem with using the silicone as your buffer as long as you're not using an amount that would be bad for the plants.

For example if you mix your feed water and the PH is a little low at say 5.5, you add some silicone and the PH rises to the needed 5.8 then as long as you're not using a lot to do so.

I wouldn't advise using ONLY silicone as your PH buffer all the time though, I would predict more PH and over fert/lockout problems stemming from such use in the future.

I haven't used silicone myself (quite a new substance to be using before you've got things dialled in Unlucky?) but if you approach it sensibly until you can get some more PH juice then it should be cool.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when im using soil i dont even bother to ph but in coco yeah just brought ph up, why do ya want to use this silicon? i thought that stuff was used to make the plants stronger so they can support more weight, not that i no really just thought id read it before.


&#8203;im getting told its better to use silicon as its not as harsh on the plants pluss better for stronger plants and shiz................................. hhhmmm im not so sure now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

question..

is grout suitible to be used as tile adhesive, it sonly for a small area? wall tiles btw,,and normal white ones


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I personally would use PH up if that's what you need BUT....
> 
> If you are using liquid silicone in your feed water anyway and by adding liquid silicone your PH rises, then I don't see any problem with using the silicone as your buffer as long as you're not using an amount that would be bad for the plants.
> 
> ...


thankyou yorky. ive started to use h&g aqua flake and that sends my ph right down to say 4.5/6...so as you can see its way to low but got told the silicon is not as hard on your plants and is good for them, im like the rest of us on here and just want the best for my plants, im using ph up but thinking of giving silicon go, i started off using it over 3years ago on my very first runs that and liquid oxygen, but not used it just for ph up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or not i don;t mind. by your logic your kid could just turn out to be a total psychopath. you aint going to let that happen tho are ya? parent intervention. dogs bitch mother would bite it if it was getting out of line.
> 
> i'm away to the gym, you get some voddy in ya n we'll pick up about 9 o clock eh?


yes my kid could turn into a psychopath no matter how well i raise him, its happend plenty enough in the past people who have had everything in life been taught right n wrong but still turn out bad.

by your logic a dog is nuffing but a robot that you programme now im not saying that the vast majority of viscous dogs are not the cause of there owners but dogs have minds and some are just nasty dogs no fault of there owners or through abuse.[/QUOTE]

Replace the word dog with bairn, ain't nowt but a robot, I personally prefer the term blank canvas or cunt. I hate the things. Dogs easier to train.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> question..
> 
> is grout suitible to be used as tile adhesive, it sonly for a small area? wall tiles btw,,and normal white ones


Aye but if it's one of those cheap ones that turn powdery over time they may fall off or come loose after a while.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> question..
> 
> is grout suitible to be used as tile adhesive, it sonly for a small area? wall tiles btw,,and normal white ones


U can get tubs of stuff that is adhesive and grout all in one so maybe u can use it, if not sure u could just use silicone m8, will do the job if only a couple of tiles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> keep bottling it dont ya lol yday it was ''oh its friday lets differ'' then a sneaky attack once id gone now its this n i thought u geordies where spose to be real men?
> 
> yeah reet lol
> 
> fek off back to wanking in morrisons ya git just member dont get caught this time


Ooooh scuse me for having other things to do bar swinging handbags online with you ya big bollock.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

So I've just rang the pharmacist at my local 'Boots' store, the Propylene Glycol (for my Tria spray) that he ordered on next day delivery for me a week ago still hasn't arrived. 


It's bloody ironic when you have to fuck off a proper chemist for ebay!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

&#8203;might be best to run a side by side test with ph up and liquid silicon then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

yehi got unibond grout,, like a dik i thought that was the one, i shudda bought grout and adhesive but they hhad non

so in short its the tub of premixed unibond walltile grout

its them normal white tiles u see in coucnil bathrooms lol,, just a patch like i say not the whole room.?

hope that explains wer im at, just i dont wanna do the job if the stuff aint suitible, ima have to buy sum grout anwyays coz i bought cream,DUH! i just wanna get em up then il but a tube of grout for the cracks,

so can i or cant i?

may take sum cuts later, see how they go in root riots,


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ooooh scuse me for having other things to do bar swinging handbags online with you ya big bollock.


couldnt resist that 1 m8 was too easy, plus i aint been online at night much.

dont the missus not want no sprogs then don? ya getting old now gotta happen soon enough lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

She's got 4 more years at uni to be a doctor man then maybe. I don't want one but she would aye. Never say never n all that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

kids are the fruit of life!! fuking pains in the neck tho! having kids is like taking a 20 yr sabatical of everything u normally enjoy! and is she is training to be a doc,, she will prolly want a few yrs at work before she eevn thinks about kids.

i miss lay ins, enojying a bak to bak tv series on tv, and public wanking,, u just cant do it anymore!  :sigh:


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yehi got unibond grout,, like a dik i thought that was the one, i shudda bought grout and adhesive but they hhad non
> 
> so in short its the tub of premixed unibond walltile grout
> 
> ...


the worst that'll happen is they fall off in a few months so I'd give it a go, but trust me m8 if u got some silicone about use it, I have done before and it'll do the job for a few tiles. If its normal 4" white tiles there's fuckall weight to them so not like they need much to hold them.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> She's got 4 more years at uni to be a doctor man then maybe. I don't want one but she would aye. Never say never n all that


fair play carnt really say i ever wanted kids meself but love em now they are here n all that, you got plenty of time tho if shes going uni to be a doc then aint exactly gonna wana be popping a sprog once shes spent all that time studying for her career.

dont she get on at you about the drugs seeing as she nos all the ins n outs of the damage they can cause?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> the worst that'll happen is they fall off in a few months so I'd give it a go, but trust me m8 if u got some silicone about use it, I have done before and it'll do the job for a few tiles. If its normal 4" white tiles there's fuckall weight to them so not like they need much to hold them.


aww i got sum silcone and a gun sumwer (not a glok) fukfukfukfuk cant think wer it is or its been shot in a cupboard and dried up, i got the plastic spacers too!! mate lending me a tile cutter, last time i tiled was at woodwork class at school sum nrly 20 yrs ago

and yeh ther not normal white 4mm tiles 11 qwid a box of 44, i took sum boxing outa the bathroom like a dik AFTER i wallpapered in ther so gotta tile wer the box was and if i do it well, il gu up and round the window and maybedo the window sill too..

gotta get it nice but chea if we wanna exchange,, nrly bought a vanity cabinet but fuk payin 250


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

i just see QPR got that win mg was half expecting to come back n see it finished 2-2, did u see spurs cane inter the other night? thats how ya play in europe m8 not moan n bitch about your player being sent off for a kung-fo kick to the face lol poor poor losers....


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 9, 2013)

hows the uk then,shiti know lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

alrite drg aint seen you in the thread much recently whatcha been up to m8?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 9, 2013)

just plodding away as usual,m8 1 week flower so long weight lol,you


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> just plodding away as usual,m8 1 week flower so long weight lol,you


same here just the usual shit, fuck all rarely changes. im about to flip these 2 blueberry i got next week so even longer wait for me lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> just plodding away as usual,m8 1 week flower so long weight lol,you


what av you got goin? how long is the flower? looks like we miught be harvesting around the same time... im on week 1 tomorrow


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 9, 2013)

psycho and bb sweet sour,you


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 9, 2013)

would any of you guys take a cut a week into flower?well i did for the sweet and sour,case its a keeper


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> would any of you guys take a cut a week into flower?well i did for the sweet and sour,case its a keeper


yeah deffo m8 up to 2wks ive taken n and they have been fine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

i heard u can take em upto 4 weeks in flower?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I personally would use PH up if that's what you need BUT....
> 
> If you are using liquid silicone in your feed water anyway and by adding liquid silicone your PH rises, then I don't see any problem with using the silicone as your buffer as long as you're not using an amount that would be bad for the plants.
> 
> ...


i use silica or bud link as ph up in hydro only


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i heard u can take em upto 4 weeks in flower?


prob can just gonna have proper buds on them by then, i just never fancied it meself but up to 2wks has always been fine for me


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 9, 2013)

thought it would double stress reverting again


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> thought it would double stress reverting again


ive taken at day 13-14 a few times and they have rooted no probs, then vegged up ok bit slower i suppose but no major probs to speak off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

Tevez and co on for a daft scoreline here. Look like they're training lol cunts


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just see QPR got that win mg was half expecting to come back n see it finished 2-2, did u see spurs cane inter the other night? thats how ya play in europe m8 not moan n bitch about your player being sent off for a kung-fo kick to the face lol poor poor losers....


Yeah QPR won m8, I'd like to see Harry stay in the prem as well, good manager I think. Spurs is playing good to but hope Liverpool hammer them tomoro lol. An I'm not even biting about the other night u cunt. I did hear that bales for united next season tho


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah QPR won m8, I'd like to see Harry stay in the prem as well, good manager I think. Spurs is playing good to but hope Liverpool hammer them tomoro lol. An I'm not even biting about the other night u cunt. I did hear that bales for united next season tho


bout as much chance of that mg as you lot winning the european cup this yr lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

Reckon fergie will sell Rooney for the dollar to bail out the glaziers when this new rule about being in the black to buy players comes in? Just a rumour I'd heard but could be true. Lot of debt at man ure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

i just been searching and anything over 2 weeks will MOSTLY produce very small plants, i,e theyl only grow another inch or sumtimes u could get a beast,


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bout as much chance of that mg as you lot winning the european cup this yr lol


If not this year hell be at united the season after. Fergie ain't leavin till he does win another European cup so the longer it takes the longer hell be there and the longer well be hogging the top of the premiership


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just been searching and anything over 2 weeks will MOSTLY produce very small plants, i,e theyl only grow another inch or sumtimes u could get a beast,


i think thats down to the strain of the plant as many on here have took cuts well over 2weeks, there slow at the start but then it soon picks back up, as long as you cut all the buds off, some say its a better way to get more out of ya plants as they tend to be more bushy and have thc on them befor you put them in to flower


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.greenfinger-hydroponics.co.uk/articledetails.php?ArticleID=381



drgrowshit said:


> i use silica or bud link as ph up in hydro only



hows you mr ? do you use it from day one or as your going in to flower ?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> psycho and bb sweet sour,you


master kush, and kandy kush both 8-9 weekers i think.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> master kush, and kandy kush both 8-9 weekers i think.



............................................................................................... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Kandy_Kush/Reserva_Privada/

who's master kush as some are less and some are longer ?

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Master_Kush/Nirvana_Seeds/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Master_Kush/Growi_Seeds_Amsterdam/


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> ............................................................................................... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Kandy_Kush/Reserva_Privada/
> 
> who's master kush as some are less and some are longer ?


so they say 9 weeks thanks for the link


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so they say 9 weeks thanks for the link


&#8203;mr nice are very nice seeds


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;mr nice are very nice seeds


iv got some clones now, so if i can keep em i wont even need seeds next run


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv got some clones now, so if i can keep em i wont even need seeds next run



defo speeds things up, what clones have you got ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

&#8203;what ever you do, do not grow critical mass from mr nice........as you will only end up rich  lol

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Critical_Mass/Mr_Nice_Seedbank/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

umm over my head that one unlucky,, i thought it was a good strain? explain? issit shit? lol

im wantingtowater me garden but cant yet,, il get sum pics up shortly


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> defo speeds things up, what clones have you got ?


jus some clippings from the master kush, only 2 out of a quite a few have already rooted, got some for a freind too.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> umm over my head that one unlucky,, i thought it was a good strain? explain? issit shit? lol
> 
> im wantingtowater me garden but cant yet,, il get sum pics up shortly



have a run with it ice, its good for the ka-ching, like i say you will only end up rich


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Easy boys n girls yes ic3 get sum fookin pics up naaaaa


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> jus some clippings from the master kush, only 2 out of a quite a few have already rooted, got some for a freind too.


&#8203;i fecking love kush...its hard hitting and makes me ...hhmmm very very horny 4sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

I've got a critical + seed is this the same ting?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

so its shite to smoke, ok giz 10 mins il get my day 28 pics up


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a critical + seed is this the same ting?[/QUOim not sure have a look at the link and you will no
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Critical_Plus/Dinafem/


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i fecking love kush...its hard hitting and makes me ...hhmmm very very horny 4sure


well, it smells wonderfull, cant wait for the real smell fingers crossed my filter keeps it low, iv got some lavender seeds that im sprouting too, put them all over the house to keep the smell aaway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Good lad im gonna chuck a couple on 2morra night that'll be 28 days for me


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so its shite to smoke, ok giz 10 mins il get my day 28 pics up


no defo not shit but as she is a big plant there is lots of money to be made, i was chatting with newuserlol and one of his mate not sure now if he is called dragon ? but they got me on to mr nice and me and a 1 other lass filled her empty 3bed flat out with them..like 80plants per room, hell what a pay day...still gives me the chuckles now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well, it smells wonderfull, cant wait for the real smell fingers crossed my filter keeps it low, iv got some lavender seeds that im sprouting too, put them all over the house to keep the smell aaway


Ona gel works a fookin treat get the fresh linen one ya mam will love it


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ona gel works a fookin treat get the fresh linen one ya mam will love it



&#8203;cops like that smell too,, just saying


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ona gel works a fookin treat get the fresh linen one ya mam will love it


av got it, going to pick up another 2 tubs of it in a few weeks, just incase.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;cops like that smell too,, just saying


if i see the cops at my door i dont open the door, they've got a nasty habit of talkin their way into the house an it pisses me off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;cops like that smell too,, just saying


What ya mean? How dya know pigs like the smell of ona gel


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> av got it, going to pick up another 2 tubs of it in a few weeks, just incase.


Ha ha yeh man its good shit I put it in little tubs and place it round the whole house stops people sniffing and asking questions


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What ya mean? How dya know pigs like the smell of ona gel


what do you use it for, and they to know what you use it for,if they smell ona they know its an op as simple as that, its been on the tv and shiz for like ages, better off with a new or bigger filter


----------



## iiKode (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> what do you use it for, and they to know what you use it for,if they smell ona they know its an op as simple as that, its been on the tv and shiz for like ages, better off with a new or bigger filter


Mines more for family finding out, but iv got some lavender seeds, that i will be putting out the front door, on the landing make it look like one of the neighbors pur it there lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeh know wot u sayin mate I've not even got me filter hooked up yet they smell nice but nothing overpowering yet
Like my last blue cheese stunk the fuckin street out when the duct slipped off the filter I pulled up home from work like whhooo that smells good to find out it was my grow


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Mines more for family finding out, but iv got some lavender seeds, that i will be putting out the front door, on the landing make it look like one of the neighbors pur it there lol



&#8203;each to there own and all that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

View attachment 2561319View attachment 2561320View attachment 2561322View attachment 2561323View attachment 2561324View attachment 2561325View attachment 2561327View attachment 2561328View attachment 2561329View attachment 2561330

day 28 flower
40ml A&B
30ml boost

10 litre res obviously,, ther taking about a lire a day giv or take, but on every otherday feeding, i may do 1 day feed 1 day water, seems to be good practice
not bothering with ph.

looking good ther really liking the 600 dual spec and 250 red spec hps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good matey the first pic id say is the best plant proper little crimbo tree


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

critical mass loves the mold i found , the smokes nowt special really , wasnt very impressed with yields either be honest , black widow was colourfull but no better than any other widow ive grown ( about 10 in 1 mad ww run ) , shit smelt of shit , very much like you had stood in something and thats a never again strain for sure , never had a grow with mr nice seeds that ive come away impressed with yet , shame that , germ rates are ok and there easy enough to grow , just the end product isnt for me


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2561319View attachment 2561320View attachment 2561322View attachment 2561323View attachment 2561324View attachment 2561325View attachment 2561327View attachment 2561328View attachment 2561329View attachment 2561330
> 
> day 28 flower
> 40ml A&B
> ...


you need to get your watering and feeds in check mate they're looking behind for the time they've had in flower, they may be tolerating the over feed but it is deffo slowing them down and is gonna seriously mess with your yield, for the amount of light they got and the size of them they should be further ahead than they are, you can see the burn and necrosis and the lack of bud on them, honestly mate you need to seriously back off on the nutes before you turn the medium toxic.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> critical mass loves the mold i found , the smokes nowt special really , wasnt very impressed with yields either be honest , black widow was colourfull but no better than any other widow ive grown ( about 10 in 1 mad ww run ) , shit smelt of shit , very much like you had stood in something and thats a never again strain for sure , never had a grow with mr nice seeds that ive come away impressed with yet , shame that , germ rates are ok and there easy enough to grow , just the end product isnt for me


Check rare dankness out I'm running with them this grow things are looking good and smell nice n fruity


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> critical mass loves the mold i found , the smokes nowt special really , wasnt very impressed with yields either be honest , black widow was colourfull but no better than any other widow ive grown ( about 10 in 1 mad ww run ) , shit smelt of shit , very much like you had stood in something and thats a never again strain for sure , never had a grow with mr nice seeds that ive come away impressed with yet , shame that , germ rates are ok and there easy enough to grow , just the end product isnt for me


&#8203;the mold is down to your grow room, its not the best smoke by miles but yield was very very good from mr nice seeds...like i say big plants big money


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> critical mass loves the mold i found , the smokes nowt special really , wasnt very impressed with yields either be honest , black widow was colourfull but no better than any other widow ive grown ( about 10 in 1 mad ww run ) , shit smelt of shit , very much like you had stood in something and thats a never again strain for sure , never had a grow with mr nice seeds that ive come away impressed with yet , shame that , germ rates are ok and there easy enough to grow , just the end product isnt for me


i grew the critical mass out a fair few times, really wasnt impressed with either yield or smoke tbh i spose ive always liked mr nice more for the history of the breeders n hype than i have for what ive grown or tasted of theres, but saying that havent grown seeds for 3+ clones clones clones n clone-onlys at that lol

germ rates was very good also with me too on the critical mass.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Check rare dankness out I'm running with them this grow things are looking good and smell nice n fruity


fingers crossed for a great grow for you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> you need to get your watering and feeds in check mate they're looking behind for the time they've had in flower, they may be tolerating the over feed but it is deffo slowing them down and is gonna seriously mess with your yield, for the amount of light they got and the size of them they should be further ahead than they are, you can see the burn and necrosis and the lack of bud on them, honestly mate you need to seriously back off on the nutes before you turn the medium toxic.


Tbh I think he's a little excessive with the nutes but they look ok. Id wait till there dry and flush with strait water get loads of oxygen to the roots


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fingers crossed for a great grow for you


Cheers mate I friggin hope so


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> you need to get your watering and feeds in check mate they're looking behind for the time they've had in flower, they may be tolerating the over feed but it is deffo slowing them down and is gonna seriously mess with your yield, for the amount of light they got and the size of them they should be further ahead than they are, you can see the burn and necrosis and the lack of bud on them, honestly mate you need to seriously back off on the nutes before you turn the medium toxic.



lol hello dragon, hows you and what have you got on the go ?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tbh I think he's a little excessive with the nutes but they look ok. Id wait till there dry and flush with strait water get loads of oxygen to the roots


If he keeps feeding them like that those poor roots will need more than oxygen lol most other strains would have burnt to shit at that size on feedings like that, way over nuted and will end up causing lots of probs obviously a few probs already started as you can see mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> you need to get your watering and feeds in check mate they're looking behind for the time they've had in flower, they may be tolerating the over feed but it is deffo slowing them down and is gonna seriously mess with your yield, for the amount of light they got and the size of them they should be further ahead than they are, you can see the burn and necrosis and the lack of bud on them, honestly mate you need to seriously back off on the nutes before you turn the medium toxic.


im not over nuting? 40 ml is per normal schedule? 
the physco wer fried 3 days after i got em so they really had to recover. the pe are from seed and wer flipped wen wervery small, im in coco and i feed wen the pots are empty of water ie very light, remeber some of these are sativas so could be upto 14 weeks. so behind ther nto really, and the physco after how they was lol,, u should have sen wer stil kinda catching up, i dont grow triffids like u lot i try to keep them small, well small as i can,

so explain how am i gunna get the feeds and water in check>? ther not been over nuted and if i dont feed every 48 hrs the leaves droop with thirst>?

i will say tho im not the most pateint with nutes im not the type to be measuring to bang on the line,, so wayya reckon back em off bak to 30ml? 25 ish? they wer on heavy nutes weeks ago but i took the advice and rolled em bak


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol hello dragon, hows you and what have you got on the go ?


Alrigt love? I'm all good thanks, I got 10 little exo on the go about 6 1/2 weeks into flower gonna chop at week 7 because my tenancy's up the same week they'll be drying so can't risk giving them the extra week as it's already gonna be squeaky bum time down here lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;the mold is down to your grow room, its not the best smoke by miles but yield was very very good from mr nice seeds...like i say big plants big money



nahhhhhh , i had 20 or so different strains in there at the time and there was mold on just the c/m , not even a sniff on the others , i was heartbroken as the colas were a good size ( who ever gets mold on small colas ! ) and thanks to a fair bit of dicking about id made a lovely bush of them , shame really , still got some around somewhere as they were a good pack size ( 13 or 15 per pack , cant remember ) , i also remember i had to chop early thanks to the mold at 50something days , this may account for them not being as strong as i hoped although im totally spoilt when it comes to strains , i was growing a double sour diesel at the same time


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

how long did you veg them for ice? the pyschosis?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

I know u dnt believe in flushing but trust. Your next feed wait till they proper thirsty and give em 3x the pot size in water strait water and they will love it I did mine a week ago and all the leaves are green not a single bit of yellow.then your next feed after that go at 30ml a+b and ph about 5.6 to counteract the plain water ph


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how long did you veg them for ice? the pyschosis?


from start o finsih about 5-6 weeks under that old 600 bulb i was using, BUT i fried em and i mean it was touch and go so they had to recover wich took 3 weeks, then i got the beans so had to keep the physco away from the light to hold em bak so the PE caught up,, tso the veg was a bit of a trial and error but ther about nrly 3ft tall and chupa chups all over em, im ratehr happy, until dragon pissed on me chips lol,, but i se teh slight brn on leaves, so yes iw ill go bak from the 40ml per 10 litre to 20 il just give fresh water tomorrow night then bak it off,, ive always done 40ml so i cant see whats up but il take advice wen its ofered m8, u know this,  but pics dont show the whole thing anyhoos

and yeh thats what i was syaing il do feed then water then feed,, ive never flushed a plant in me life, il give em water for next few days

fook me talking like ive killed em pmsl


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not over nuting? 40 ml is per normal schedule?
> the physco wer fried 3 days after i got em so they really had to recover. the pe are from seed and wer flipped wen wervery small, im in coco and i feed wen the pots are empty of water ie very light, remeber some of these are sativas so could be upto 14 weeks. so behind ther nto really, and the physco after how they was lol,, u should have sen wer stil kinda catching up, i dont grow triffids like u lot i try to keep them small, well small as i can,
> 
> so explain how am i gunna get the feeds and water in check>? ther not been over nuted and if i dont feed every 48 hrs the leaves droop with thirst>?
> ...


I'm not being a dick mate jsut trying to help, they are well over nuted for the size, you may have the watering schedule down but defo not the nute strength 1ml per litre at that size should be enough maybe 2 max, you can see the burn and they're lacking for there time in flower which is probably because of all the nutes, if you carry on feeding at that strength the probs will only get worse and you won't end up with much.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

@ pukka me ol mucker see that shit geezer it rhymed lol

just got a smaple of that blueberry grown in hydro n not dried properly carnt say its ''proper'' blueberry or not ive only grown n smoked very un proper dutch passion bb but this is not dp and will be a lovely smoke stinky as fuck oldboy. 

got no credit til tues so not being rude m8 if i dont reply.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> nahhhhhh , i had 20 or so different strains in there at the time and there was mold on just the c/m , not even a sniff on the others , i was heartbroken as the colas were a good size ( who ever gets mold on small colas ! ) and thanks to a fair bit of dicking about id made a lovely bush of them , shame really , still got some around somewhere as they were a good pack size ( 13 or 15 per pack , cant remember ) , i also remember i had to chop early thanks to the mold at 50something days , this may account for them not being as strong as i hoped although im totally spoilt when it comes to strains , i was growing a double sour diesel at the same time


well i must be lucky then  as like ive said i had lots and not one bit of mold, was 30% humidity in all rooms but we never chopped till we was over 65 days, they where just starting to brown off in parts so defo at the end, smoke was not the best but got ya stoned and sold very well...if im ever skint and want quick money i'd defo run with these again 4sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm not being a dick mate jsut trying to help, they are well over nuted for the size, you may have the watering schedule down but defo not the nute strength 1ml per litre at that size should be enough maybe 2 max, you can see the burn and they're lacking for there time in flower which is probably because of all the nutes, if you carry on feeding at that strength the probs will only get worse and you won't end up with much.


i know ur not being a dik,, is that how my reply came across?? tuff! lmao na wernt menna

so yeh ive never been told about size-nute ratio ,ive always been unde rthe impression,, no burn= ther fine, so u reckon just 10ml per 10litres? really? doesnt seem much, warrabowt the boost roll that bak too>?

and ive bee rotating them under the 2 lights maybe thats having a effect maybe?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> from start o finsih about 5-6 weeks under that old 600 bulb i was using, BUT i fried em and i mean it was touch and go so they had to recover wich took 3 weeks, then i got the beans so had to keep the physco away from the light to hold em bak so the PE caught up,, tso the veg was a bit of a trial and error but ther about nrly 3ft tall and chupa chups all over em, im ratehr happy, until dragon pissed on me chips lol,, but i se teh slight brn on leaves, so yes iw ill go bak from the 40ml per 10 litre to 20 il just give fresh water tomorrow night then bak it off,, ive always done 40ml so i cant see whats up but il take advice wen its ofered m8, u know this,  but pics dont show the whole thing anyhoos
> 
> and yeh thats what i was syaing il do feed then water then feed,, ive never flushed a plant in me life, il give em water for next few days
> 
> fook me talking like ive killed em pmsl


if your happy with em ice fuck it, i do think that the pyscho looks behind for 28days and ive never feed anything above 2ml per liter of a+b but different strokes for different folks n all that jazz.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

had a looksee and good/bad /indifferent news 

good 

found the packets for shit and black widow 

bad 

cant find the bloody critical mass packet , found the f2`s ok , found critical mashed ( freebee from yrs ago breeder unknown ) found lowryder x c/m , ja think i can find the bloody packet ? 

indifferent

i feel old , really old , the date on the back of mr nice shit reads 19/03/03 , 10 yrs old !!!!! and i germmed them when they were around the 6 months old ,,,, 10 friggin years ,,, ouch


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alrigt love? I'm all good thanks, I got 10 little exo on the go about 6 1/2 weeks into flower gonna chop at week 7 because my tenancy's up the same week they'll be drying so can't risk giving them the extra week as it's already gonna be squeaky bum time down here lol



lol a little sphincter spasms , its a close one for you then.....hhmm that will defo get me all pazzy as well. ye im good and defo running wild..i chop 64 p's every 2weeks now as im in need of the money to get my hands on the care home i work at from time to time, got to help the old out from time to time


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

got to help the old out from time to time [/QUOTE]

carnt ya help them oldies by nicking there pain meds like oxycontin n fetynl patchs n sell em to me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if your happy with em ice fuck it, i do think that the pyscho looks behind for 28days and ive never feed anything above 2ml per liter of a+b but different strokes for different folks n all that jazz.



no cunty bollox not fuk it,, if i got a problem it need reigning in,, seirouslyu think they may be behind? hell if they are i can only put it down to the shit they went thru wen i got em,, honest yorkie and pukka seen em they was FUCKED UP lol 4 days no intake, no foodm under a 600 with no screenor extraction,, for 3 week old clones u make ur mind up how bad they wer. lmao

but one of me pals who grows hes saying they look great! but again photos are photos getting a plant in your hand is totally diffrent and also i always grow small plants, my growing style i guess, 2ml?really>? in coco?

so what you saying is wer ther behind? the bud formation or the height/girth?

and the bedroom wer the room is ive been having to keep teh window open due to a tad higher temps than im happy with.. can this slow down growth? wen i say tad im talking 28-29--its them ballasts in the room that is! grr


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

ice whats the cheapest 1tb external hardrive i can find?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice whats the cheapest 1tb external hardrive i can find?


ur best buying a internal and a caddy to put it in

be looking around 45-60 for a terra BUT

heres a 3tb drive for £91
http://www.ebuyer.com/320355-buffalo-3tb-drivestation-desktop-hard-drive-hd-lb3-0tu2-uk


----------



## unlucky (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got to help the old out from time to time


carnt ya help them oldies by nicking there pain meds like oxycontin n fetynl patchs n sell em to me lol[/QUOTE]

lol thats not nice mr pluss have you ever tried to take meds off the old lol nasty feckers at times...some try and nick them there selfs, med locker with lots of locks.....  your not old and you don't need them so there


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

oh and 5000 seeds went out the window on the A470 in wales , bit of a twat really as the cars now full of the fuckers as the wind blew loads back in


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no cunty bollox not fuk it,, if i got a problem it need reigning in,, seirouslyu think they may be behind? hell if they are i can only put it down to the shit they went thru wen i got em,, honest yorkie and pukka seen em they was FUCKED UP lol 4 days no intake, no foodm under a 600 with no screenor extraction,, for 3 week old clones u make ur mind up how bad they wer. lmao
> 
> but one of me pals who grows hes saying they look great! but again photos are photos getting a plant in your hand is totally diffrent and also i always grow small plants, my growing style i guess, 2ml?really>? in coco?
> 
> ...


not so much the size of the plant but the bud formation yes is behind for the time 28days, i gave up a long time ago giving advice on this site people always do there own thing or listen to others weather the advice your given is good and you have grown the strain many times.

has your friend whos saying they look great ever grown it? or has any of these newbs who say great plants ice blah blah ever grown it or even no how to grow? youve tasted my puff and without u even saying which u have everytime and i no its fucking good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

Tim Healy was in the boozer I was at tonight. They sang the blaydon races. I'm sober after a full night out. Weird night out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> oh and 5000 seeds went out the window on the A470 in wales , bit of a twat really as the cars now full of the fuckers as the wind blew loads back in


hahahah classic

4ml of a & b per litre per footwell. Open the sunroof mid morning for an hour til may


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

@newuser, just flicking thru the last few pages and see I mention this blueberry. I was gettin blueberry off a few English guys that wer growin over here a year or two back, was fuckin lovely stuff m8, really stinkin like the psychosis is, hard to hide the smell, I'd love to get a hold of what them guys had but unfortunately it all went tits up


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @newuser, just flicking thru the last few pages and see I mention this blueberry. I was gettin blueberry off a few English guys that wer growin over here a year or two back, was fuckin lovely stuff m8, really stinkin like the psychosis is, hard to hide the smell, I'd love to get a hold of what them guys had but unfortunately it all went tits up


this fucking stinks mg really stinks m8 , i got very high hopes now and said it once already but a sample will come your way when ready n a cut if u want it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this fucking stinks mg really stinks m8 , i got very high hopes now and said it once already but a sample will come your way when ready n a cut if u want it.


Sounds good m8, there was a time I had a bin liner of this stuff inside like a chest tool box in a garage with about 4 magic tree airfreshners in the top compartment of it to try and hide the smell lol....really nice stuff and so easy to get rid off


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah classic
> 
> 4ml of a & b per litre per footwell. Open the sunroof mid morning for an hour til may


lol 

im out of rep , your time will come again


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

im drinking 2night so aint even smoked any of the sample but it wasnt dried properly n i no the person who gave me it dont care to much about the growing side but it stinks bad as much as like ya say the clone-onlys im quite exited now bout growin it after seeing the sample.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

gotta ask moggy why the sudden liken of the thread??? u been posting up like ice3 on 10can of redbull n a few lines this last few wks but joined 2008???

i might even add a few more ??? to the post lol but always suspicious of people who joined yrs n yrs ago with low post count suddenly taking a liking to the thread no matter how kosher there posts read.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gotta ask moggy why the sudden liken of the thread??? u been posting up like ice3 on 10can of redbull n a few lines this last few wks but joined 2008????


When I joined here I posted a few questions and shit then seen this thread and hardly left it, don't see now point in posting anywhere else, if u wanna know something ask in here aye but I read up on shit else where, googles a fuckin legend of u ask me


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

@ newuser, so what u got goin at the min m8, have u started these blueberry yet?

My m8 here is sayin 3/4-0 tomoro, I said he's living in fuckin wonderland lol

to Liverpool I might add


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

50 mg amytrip and a tamaz. Night lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol u can tell ur on the drink ur turnning into that argumentative cunt we all love to hate ahaha

So the plan is tomorrow throw a few litres of dare I say it PH water??lmao then bak to 2ml per litre'' warrabowt boost?? A ml?.?.

No he ain't grown it he's a kali guy.. which are sativa so obv not the same and that why i m- askin your advice since your the exo/phsyco guru

On tablet so spelllins gone the same place as that guys 9876253545706543 seeds lmao

Amatrips don ewww ur a brave man'' pil stik to me pregabs a.nd zopppies,,tyvm.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 50 mg amytrip and a tamaz. Night lads


just 1 of each fuck lightwight northaners i eat green berets for breakfast let alone northaners lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ newuser, so what u got goin at the min m8, have u started these blueberry yet?
> 
> My m8 here is sayin 3/4-0 tomoro, I said he's living in fuckin wonderland lol
> 
> to Liverpool I might add


they are 2wk into veg n growin very well a nice size already, flipping the switch next wk on 3wk veg m8. and will also take clones then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Then the.m livers of whoserface?? I'll be interested to see how they go' make sure to do sum pics lazy bones


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Then the.m livers of whoserface?? I'll be interested to see how they go' make sure to do sum pics lazy bones


aint livers grown that more than a few times, but is smelling very very nice carnt do pics i dont even grow i just lie n pretend it makes me feel ard lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are 2wk into veg n growin very well a nice size already, flipping the switch next wk on 3wk veg m8. and will also take clones then.


Been keeping this quite lol, keep me in mind for one m8, I might be able to work it in somewhere, ill pm u and let u know.

what about the charas bros on sr? I got a m8 some charas from indica and he loved it but he only does 10g, them othe guys do 25 for not a bad price, u got of them before?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mohammed grow hard bruce lee

Sure lol. 
Did u not get them livers then?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Been keeping this quite lol, keep me in mind for one m8, I might be able to work it in somewhere, ill pm u and let u know.
> 
> what about the charas bros on sr? I got a m8 some charas from indica and he loved it but he only does 10g, them othe guys do 25 for not a bad price, u got of them before?


yeah had opium n charas from em m8 opium shite charas shite stay away, had better charas from ukpharm.

i say shite it was good hash just not good charas.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Mohammed grow hard bruce lee
> 
> Sure lol.
> Did u not get them livers then?


didnt want em ice got em elsewhere plus i grew livers before i gave her up for over a year.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gotta ask moggy why the sudden liken of the thread??? u been posting up like ice3 on 10can of redbull n a few lines this last few wks but joined 2008???
> 
> i might even add a few more ??? to the post lol but always suspicious of people who joined yrs n yrs ago with low post count suddenly taking a liking to the thread no matter how kosher there posts read.


good question mr suspicious , im the worlds best informed cop who has access to shed loads of jusssssst the right pictures and im fishing for YOUR info , just you , watching you 

or

uk420 the bunch of cunts have banned me , soooo got to have my fix elsewhere , most of the canna sites i used to use have now gone , some like this are still around hence posting on here, grasscity , mr nice , hell even soft secrets dont have a flavour of the uk to them wheres this place does , where else can you talk about air layering or tumour induced plazmoids ( i did say im well informed ) , so you poor fuckers are stuck with me


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah had opium n charas from em m8 opium shite charas shite stay away, had better charas from ukpharm.
> 
> i say shite it was good hash just not good charas.


The guy I got shit for loved the charas of indica and is lookin about 20-25 g of the stuff for himself, maybe just mail indica cos he only does 10g and see what he can do.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> good question mr suspicious , im the worlds best informed cop how has access to shed loads of jusssssst the right pictures and im fishing for YOUR info , just you , watching you
> 
> or
> 
> uk420 the bunch of cunts have banned me , soooo got to have my fix elsewhere , most of the canna sites i used to use have now gone , some like this are still around hence posting on here, grasscity , mr nice , hell even soft secrets dont have a flavour of the uk to them wheres this place does , where else can you talk about air layering or tumour induced plazmoids ( i did say im well informed ) , so you poor fuckers are stuck with me


Naaaaa, don't believe it


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Naaaaa, don't believe it


no they did the fuckin bastards , the ban finishes tomorrow , im gunna pop over there and sort of clean up and say tata to a few people and leave it at that , uk420 can suck the cheese off the end of my knob the back stabbing deluded fucktards , i can live with a ban if i deserved it but i really didnt , it wasnt the first as i got nailed for posting a link to someone so they could buy seaweed concentrate , then there was a ban for telling joules hes a cunt ( i didnt realise he owned the place ) which of course went down well and this time i dont know until its run out so i can read the email they send with the `` your legs have been smacked `` message

psssssss

anyone got newusers details , moms the word , swop ya for a get out of jail free card


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> good question mr suspicious , im the worlds best informed cop who has access to shed loads of jusssssst the right pictures and im fishing for YOUR info , just you , watching you
> 
> or
> 
> uk420 the bunch of cunts have banned me , soooo got to have my fix elsewhere , most of the canna sites i used to use have now gone , some like this are still around hence posting on here, grasscity , mr nice , hell even soft secrets dont have a flavour of the uk to them wheres this place does , where else can you talk about air layering or tumour induced plazmoids ( i did say im well informed ) , so you poor fuckers are stuck with me


thats my line i wind em alot better than you will ever will do, but always makes me think members like yaself you aint been on the thread long enough to no i been on riu almost aslong as you this is just another account but never seeing you and now posting like a post whore always makes me think??? not to mention im ''safe lads'' i grow a 1000 autos a year hmmmmm 

lmfao


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats my line i wind em alot better than you will ever will do, but always makes me think members like yaself you aint been on the thread long enough to no i been here almost aslong as you this is just another account but never seeing you and now posting like a post whore always makes me think??? not to mention im ''safe lads'' i grow a 1000 autos a year hmmmmm
> 
> lmfao


a thou a yr ? who me ? one does ones best ya know , ive only got 48 on at the moment but it is the winter so .... roll on the feckin summer , if nothing else ill be able to show the ladys , at ``the other site `` if you mention you grow more than 4 plants or have just a couple of lights its ``THISFUCKERSCOMMERCIALKILLLLLL `` so i tend to keep my trap shut over there on most things , here its like a breath of fresh air in many ways , long may it last


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

u survived the intial inquest ya mite get past the newbs the planks n the i sit on fence threadbites but this is your 1st experience of sambo love lmao


----------



## moggggys (Mar 9, 2013)

oh and ill float a few more tomorrow , so far for outdoor this year ive got 

hash plant 
afg kush
p/maroc
f/dew
train/w
m39
sweet105
mighty mite ( i think , cant remember , i ment to )

and ill also take a clone or 2 off the f/dew as i hear its the bollocks for outdoor in the uk , autos most likely will be g/gold as ive not started them yet and i want a july/aug chop if i can from them , im also doing a couple of seed runs of 60 day wonder and sour60 for more auto seeds , gunna also go on purple ryder as my stocks are rather low at the minute 

off to bed tara


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

moggggys said:


> oh and ill float a few more tomorrow , so far for outdoor this year ive got
> 
> hash plant
> afg kush
> ...


not a clone-only ever spoke about but was a longtime member off uk420 them boys no and love there clone-onlys hmmmm and a auto MEGA fanboy what can i say next up your be telling me 2toke killer is as good lmao 2toke what to who but a feking lightweight yeah a good smoke by all accounts but no clone-only well what i heard anyway next up blue shit i meant pit will be the next best thing lmfao

reet im off to bed next to me untrained pittbullxbullmastiff fingers crossed it dont bite me face off it aint been trained mind so fingers crossed lmfao......

anyways i blame these snaaaakeoils (thats me best dutch/scot accent in txt lol} for all the poor weed lol

thought id give meself something to read when on next and too easy picking on the weak


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2013)

right im about to av a joint, i see rolla n mg are still up well theres bombs to make i understand and rolla has to finish chedz off before they can both sleep lol i laugh this joint will make me spew the amount ive drank so last laugh will be on me lads and i am messing with yous at at least lol

d n don well some1s gotta try get em of that fence must have a sore arse sittin on it so long poor fuckers, but same same.

laterz.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> right im about to av a joint, i see rolla n mg are still up well theres bombs to make i understand and rolla has to finish chedz off before they can both sleep lol i laugh this joint will make me spew the amount ive drank so last laugh will be on me lads and i am messing with yous at at least lol
> 
> d n don well some1s gotta try get em of that fence must have a sore arse sittin on it so long poor fuckers, but same same.
> 
> laterz.


Im maybe a bit late m8, ur probly hidding behind the sofa by now, thinkin of how many sleepin tabs is goina work


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

evening gents and other suchlikes....


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> right im about to av a joint, i see rolla n mg are still up well theres bombs to make i understand and rolla has to finish chedz off before they can both sleep lol i laugh this joint will make me spew the amount ive drank so last laugh will be on me lads and i am messing with yous at at least lol
> 
> d n don well some1s gotta try get em of that fence must have a sore arse sittin on it so long poor fuckers, but same same.
> 
> laterz.


what you on aboot ya gasbag? sitting on what fence. you are the clone only I wont try anything else sit on the fence mother fukker, now shut the fuk up and go to bed and dream of clone onlys ya prik!!! ya like me now ya big chop!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2013)

.............


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 10, 2013)

Hahahahah sambo you cheeky fucker !! cheds was sound he sorted me out when i was up his kneck of the woods . Hope that dog rips fuck out of you lololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

Fence do I sit on? Ill call a spade, a spade. And our porridge gobbling chum ain't shy when it comes to telling you to get to fuck so at risk of repeating. Blow ya clone onlies out ya fanny ya shandy drinking soft southern cunt. 

Fence post between your cheeks enough for ya. What your bairns get you for mothers day, you whine like a wifey, may aswell get a present out of it.

xox gym then to the footy.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2013)

unlucky said:


> http://www.greenfinger-hydroponics.co.uk/articledetails.php?ArticleID=381
> 
> 
> 
> hows you mr ? do you use it from day one or as your going in to flower ?


always use silicone on hydro from first feed,good for strong plants,and was in the list of things i needed to start growing,Ionics,grow,bloom,boost,silicone,rhizzo from the start 2,has worked ever since,bio bizz for soil,but im changing to oldtimers or ghe tommorow?and ripen good shiz 2 sexy


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 50 mg amytrip and a tamaz. Night lads


anty tramps are mad wow don youll be all over the place in the morning


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

there was me thinkin i was losing me touch last night but i see yous do care arrrh i feel all warm inside, could be the next round of spew coming up tho lol



DST said:


> what you on aboot ya gasbag? sitting on what fence. you are the clone only I wont try anything else sit on the fence mother fukker, now shut the fuk up and go to bed and dream of clone onlys ya prik!!! ya like me now ya big chop!


thats much better D now dont ya feel better getting that off ya chest, glad i could do my bit to help you try sort out your littleman syndrome lol



rollajoint said:


> Hahahahah sambo you cheeky fucker !! cheds was sound he sorted me out when i was up his kneck of the woods . Hope that dog rips fuck out of you lololol


rolla well u just liked a post at the time so i knew u was up n couldnt resist the chedz reply was too easy what with the way u was crawling out his arse last year lol



Mastergrow said:


> Im maybe a bit late m8, ur probly hidding behind the sofa by now, thinkin of how many sleepin tabs is goina work


hiding behind the sofa? aint that ic3s line? my material may be old but its at least me own you aint been helping ice with the new plugging guide have you n got stuck lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fence do I sit on? Ill call a spade, a spade. And our porridge gobbling chum ain't shy when it comes to telling you to get to fuck so at risk of repeating. Blow ya clone onlies out ya fanny ya shandy drinking soft southern cunt.
> 
> Fence post between your cheeks enough for ya. What your bairns get you for mothers day, you whine like a wifey, may aswell get a present out of it.
> 
> xox gym then to the footy.


get to the gym m8 maybe this time next your be shopping in real clothes shops again not just jacamo, could maybe get a real bird then not these made up doctors who are kelly brookalikes, work hard enough could even stop the supermarket wanking n not go back on the register.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

@ice you sure your 28days??......me you an mg were on about few weeks back that times were close think I was ahead mg a few days an you was 2 weeks behind makin you in week 7 now??.........I'd look back mate cos you was sayin day 21 about 3 week ago Lolol

Big chop down Saturday lads can't fuckin wait to crack on we next un shit yield this run it looks like......

@sambo sweet geezer think I'll grab 1 if ok mate? can't be arsed we seeds next run mate can't be doin we shit phenos gunna wait till grow after till me vegcabs back open...


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah no problem pukka is deffo worth a grow.

u alrite? had a good weekend? next sat the chop or you chopped yday?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

Ffs just took a peek at a quick dry dog bud an it had 2 seeds in it.....it's either hermed an I ant noticed but been checkin it like fuck or its abit of stray stuff when I fluffed a branch on each with the QQ x poll....either way if lots seeded I'm fucked lol please ganja gods be good to mum......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah no problem pukka is deffo worth a grow.
> 
> u alrite? had a good weekend? next sat the chop or you chopped yday?


Sound mate cheers quite wknd worked Sat ffs man I hate working wkds chopping next wknd mate then dry so a while yet lol

Pissed up last night I see lol ya a cunt you lol.......you thin the BB will do oright we some lst mate? Think I'm gunna do 1 of those an 2 psycho 10ltr airpots an 4-5 week veg all lst'd....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ffs just took a peek at a quick dry dog bud an it had 2 seeds in it.....it's either hermed an I ant noticed but been checkin it like fuck or its abit of stray stuff when I fluffed a branch on each with the QQ x poll....either way if lots seeded I'm fucked lol please ganja gods be good to mum......


Lol must have me mum on brain today......


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> @ice you sure your 28days??......me you an mg were on about few weeks back that times were close think I was ahead mg a few days an you was 2 weeks behind makin you in week 7 now??.........I'd look back mate cos you was sayin day 21 about 3 week ago Lolol
> 
> Big chop down Saturday lads can't fuckin wait to crack on we next un shit yield this run it looks like......
> 
> @sambo sweet geezer think I'll grab 1 if ok mate? can't be arsed we seeds next run mate can't be doin we shit phenos gunna wait till grow after till me vegcabs back open...


well done nearly there pukka!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sound mate cheers quite wknd worked Sat ffs man I hate working wkds chopping next wknd mate then dry so a while yet lol
> 
> Pissed up last night I see lol ya a cunt you lol.......you thin the BB will do oright we some lst mate? Think I'm gunna do 1 of those an 2 psycho 10ltr airpots an 4-5 week veg all lst'd....


lol yeah i was pretty bloody smashed and hadnt been on at night for a while so just couldnt resist m8, dont see why not about the bb n lst vegs up nice well has so far in soil gonna give it another wk veg and flip.

thats abit of fucker bout the seeds u found fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol yeah i was pretty bloody smashed and hadnt been on at night for a while so just couldnt resist m8, dont see why not about the bb n lst vegs up nice well has so far in soil gonna give it another wk veg and flip.
> 
> thats abit of fucker bout the seeds u found fingers crossed for ya.


Lol you been a good boy for abit then mate 1st drink for a while?

The branch I snipped it from was bang next to the fluffed branch so I'm hoping it's just rubbed up or sumut the exo an pe sample had no seeds no point pulling um out an lookin now might aswell wait Saturday now......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anty tramps are mad wow don youll be all over the place in the morning


i'm grand man, just done my warm up in the house going to jog the half mile in the snow the gym n do myupper half work out. done 10 k friday on the cross drainer so i'm resting the legs till the morrow.


newuserlol said:


> get to the gym m8 maybe this time next your be shopping in real clothes shops again not just jacamo, could maybe get a real bird then not these made up doctors who are kelly brookalikes, work hard enough could even stop the supermarket wanking n not go back on the register.


you must still be pissed n got the bit. jacamo hahah your one to talk your tubby arse couldn't even put a door through properly when you bottled your last grow. trolling me trolllollolloling you aaaaahhaaaaaa. where you typing this from your birds or your gaff cos your birds chucked you again? 

you only have a pop at me n D cos your bored taking the piss out of IC3 and or he's too illegible to argue back with more than a fuckoff you fat wanksplash.


stick to telling younguns how to grow cheese in 3 n a bit weeks n two of them ripen so it's done and fuck off.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> well done nearly there pukka!


Cheers geezer I'm abit gutted mate a couple of stuff could do we at least 10week an exo an pe lookin done now so gone for the middle...sat will be 9 felt like ages...


----------



## ArCaned (Mar 10, 2013)

Moring growers, trolls and kiddos.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol you been a good boy for abit then mate 1st drink for a while?
> 
> The branch I snipped it from was bang next to the fluffed branch so I'm hoping it's just rubbed up or sumut the exo an pe sample had no seeds no point pulling um out an lookin now might aswell wait Saturday now......


1st drink in a while lol come-on puks its me no m8 just havent been bothering with the thread much at night last few weeks, gotta do me bit tho to get abit of life back into the boring fuckers, pages n pages of grow talk was depressing me a little lol and the yman arguments i was reading where boring.

hopefully thats all it is just a stray bit off where u done the branch next to it, im fucking hoping anyway prob as much as you lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm grand man, just done my warm up in the house going to jog the half mile in the snow the gym n do myupper half work out. done 10 k friday on the cross drainer so i'm resting the legs till the morrow.
> you must still be pissed n got the bit. jacamo hahah your one to talk your tubby arse couldn't even put a door through properly when you bottled your last grow. trolling me trolllollolloling you aaaaahhaaaaaa. where you typing this from your birds or your gaff cos your birds chucked you again?
> 
> you only have a pop at me n D cos your bored taking the piss out of IC3 and or he's too illegible to argue back with more than a fuckoff you fat wanksplash.
> ...


i aint still pissed don but always a pleasure when you get a catch lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2013)

things are cumming together lol cant weight to harvest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint still pissed don but always a pleasure when you get a catch lol


bite hahah you aint got no fuckin come backs more like, mister lonely clone only


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 1st drink in a while lol come-on puks its me no m8 just havent been bothering with the thread much at night last few weeks, gotta do me bit tho to get abit of life back into the boring fuckers, pages n pages of grow talk was depressing me a little lol and the yman arguments i was reading where boring.
> 
> hopefully thats all it is just a stray bit off where u done the branch next to it, im fucking hoping anyway prob as much as you lol


I no you all to well mate I ment like since Tuesday or sumut ya cunt lol

I no what ya sayin tho I've just caught up we about 20pages of shite.........

Lol I no geezer we be gutted if so I'll have a good check once dried.....

Spurs are flying mate....still reckon walkers ya best player lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bite hahah you aint got no fuckin come backs more like, mister lonely clone only


no more comebacks needed your reeling yaself in now lol

you can read a bite in a post n your previous u bit was it the jacamo or scarey thought of being back on the register?

but that is how to reply and that exactly why i have a pop at u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

hahah yeah i am reeling, at your fuckin shite patter. 

yeah i bit, you bit, we all bite at times, who fucking cares. 

register, good one. how long you last without your grow afore you realised you were afraid to go back to working for a living. 

have you nowt better to do with your life than troll?! it's mothers day gan see your lass n kids ffs. watch out in case they've turned staffy.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2013)

i did giggle at the small man syndrome comment, tickled me pink that did....just call me Just-in from now on


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah i am reeling, at your fuckin shite patter.
> 
> yeah i bit, you bit, we all bite at times, who fucking cares.
> 
> ...


go back to working for a living when did i do that in order to go back 

trolling i answered back last nights posts ive been chatting nicely till you lowered the tone, its mothers day ffs aint you got nowt better to do lol, my mum lives 100mile away prob further if she could lol n kids mum i waiting to be picked up my to go out for something to eat.

so back to the trolling if thats whats it called in here nowdays lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

that's it moral high ground, you win. 

lowered the tone. can you see my true colours shining through? i think you're a cunt. likeable at times even helpful but still, a two bob cunt. 

now that's lowering the tone.

if we lived closer i dunno if we'd be friends or at each others throats constantly. 

enjoy your dinner! mc wrongalds or turdburglar king, fatty?


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2013)

mothers day, is that why Interflora been spamming me a gazzillion times this week. Fuk sake, missed it again. Ah well, missed Xmas as well so doubt my Ma will be too upset.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

im hurt don real hurt aint gonna be online threats of violence next is it? lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

me too. positively crushed by your rebuttals. later loverboy


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2013)

laterz ya big fanny 

i really have gotta go now need to count these pennys before i treat the family to a happy meal lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2013)

How about some pics of a clone only I got finishing off........ Just watered this for the last time.










smells nice, and all organic too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> laterz ya big fanny
> 
> i really have gotta go now need to count these pennys before i treat the family to a happy meal lmao


enjoy ya dinner fella


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Just spent the last 2 hours cleaning mold off me.bedroom wall fookin council houses.wish I had enough cash to buy a proper house! I spotted a little bit of that black mold in the corner behind me wardrobe pulled it out and fuck me the whole walls covers aaarrrgggghhh


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bite hahah you aint got no fuckin come backs more like, mister lonely clone only


if i wanted my cumback i woulda wiped aff yer maws chin...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

Is that the blues dst? ........looks goood who's got the livers cut still? Won't mind another bash at it.....


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

just, took my first rooted clone an potted it into a 7L pot, goin straight into flower, will this act like 12/12 from seed, veg a little bit then flower, or will it just flowwer straight away?, anyway had a good little root system goin, so i stuck it in with the other 2. I will let all me other clones get rootbound under a 20w cfl, untill harvest then veg them under my 250, if the fuckers ever root that is, just took mesurements last night, i could easy fit x8 11 square wilma pots in my closet, think im going to try 6 next run, see how it goes if i can get a 400 with cooltube/hood


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if i wanted my cumback i woulda wiped aff yer maws chin...


Ha ha ha do u play cod online?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

@ dst yeh man they lookin sweet. Don't you just love flowering


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha do u play cod online?


i used to ALOT, but now its shyte, dont even own black ops 2, well after mw3 i got fed up with being killed from more an more stupid shyte every year the game cam out

- when im not smokin i can rape people hard on cod, when im stoned i get anti social an watch films by mysel hahaha

had to supercropp again last night, some branches streching further than others, cant have that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeh know what u saying mate I dunna play it anymore for black ops 2 but just cant be arsed to play it anymore


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh know what u saying mate I dunna play it anymore for black ops 2 but just cant be arsed to play it anymore


i used to be into cod alot, even thinkin about startin MLG team, but mw3 ruined everytthang, black ops 1, mw2 and cod 4 were real good tho, you got xbox? if u do i should show you an example of mw3 when am on a rolll in that game goin for 2 moabs in a single game die 1 off the second because of second chance or dead fags hand, ohh my gettin angry jus thinkin bout it

'MUM ITS NOT JUST A FUCKIN GAME TO ME'


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i used to be into cod alot, even thinkin about startin MLG team, but mw3 ruined everytthang, black ops 1, mw2 and cod 4 were real good tho, you got xbox? if u do i should show you an example of mw3 when am on a rolll in that game goin for 2 moabs in a single game die 1 off the second because of second chance or dead fags hand, ohh my gettin angry jus thinkin bout it
> 
> 'MUM ITS NOT JUST A FUCKIN GAME TO ME'


Ha ha ha you sound like one of me mates yeh course I'm xbox playstations for faggots! Yeh black ops and mw1 were my faves but black ops 2 is pretty good just can't be arsed wiv it no more


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha you sound like one of me mates yeh course I'm xbox playstations for faggots! Yeh black ops and mw1 were my faves but black ops 2 is pretty good just can't be arsed wiv it no more


yeah mate, best comback for xbox. ' i hear ps3 needs more bitches, go join em'


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

'MUM FUCK OFF IM NEARLY AT A HUNNER KILLS LEAVE ME ALONE' lmfao, i used to be straight up nerd on xbox, now its just boring, suppose am burnt out of the same game different title


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2013)

Fucking hell!

Attempting to throw some pics up of the veggers before I spray em with Triacontanol and the SD card for my camera is fucked, I'm in Poland next week for a fortnight.

..........


----------



## TicKle (Mar 10, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is that the blues dst? ........looks goood who's got the livers cut still? Won't mind another bash at it.....


unlucky said him/she had it, said they was gunna pass out weeks ago, never happened :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if i wanted my cumback i woulda wiped aff yer maws chin...


topical being mothers day  and all that, probably as topical as the cream you got for your cockrot. 

sorry can't play no more, time to go and shout abuse at real people!?! namely stoke fans.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> topical being mothers day  and all that, probably as topical as the cream you got for your cockrot.
> 
> sorry can't play no more, time to go and shout abuse at real people!?! namely stoke fans.


wut,yougot more chins than a chinese phonebook lmao, does everyone know this joke


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

new member of the family


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

see lads, my internet dominace scares you all away...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

Toon won you can say what Ye like I couldn't give a monkeys


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Toon won you can say what Ye like I couldn't give a monkeys


4+7 = 11, 11+17=28, 28+20=48 48+2=50 = football is shyte


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

howaz man at least have gan at being funny with the grief.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

night shot day 28 2day


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2562565night shot day 28 2day


lookin nice bizzlemynizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheers man think I burnt then a little with me last feed a few yellow ends this morning but they seem alright just want the little afghan to hurry up so I got some free smoke


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers man think I burnt then a little with me last feed a few yellow ends this morning but they seem alright just want the little afghan to hurry up so I got some free smoke


yeah mate, hurry them up so i can get some too haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCYfnY6qxZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player loving this tune at the min even tho its an oldie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, hurry them up so i can get some too haha


Ha ha ha if ya lucky


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha if ya lucky


i suppose a 12g harvest, thers only so much to go around.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i suppose a 12g harvest, thers only so much to go around.


Pmsl yeh your right there didn't think of that one I might let u have a bit of trim?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl yeh your right there didn't think of that one I might let u have a bit of trim?


yeah mate, ill get more weight in hash than you will have total lmfao.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Ha ha ha now u are talking shit


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 10, 2013)

Ice where are you matey?.....


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 10, 2013)

You fuckers play FIFA on Xbox ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeh man canna beat a bit of fifia


----------



## iiKode (Mar 10, 2013)

fuck off with yer fifa shyte haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Its alright gets a bit boring but its still good any way I'm off to bed c bit and check some videos out on dry ice hash it looks bad mate can't wait to have a go


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 10, 2013)

Can't beat a game of FIFA !


----------



## moggggys (Mar 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just spent the last 2 hours cleaning mold off me.bedroom wall fookin council houses.wish I had enough cash to buy a proper house! I spotted a little bit of that black mold in the corner behind me wardrobe pulled it out and fuck me the whole walls covers aaarrrgggghhh


had this shit myself 

dettol mold and mildrew for bathrooms 

its like my newest best thing ever , its a bleach thats specially made for eating mold , it recommends to spray in bathrooms only and this that and the other , walpaper or simply paint ? like a fuckin miracle , the mold doesnt just die it somehow vanishes ! i cant explain it , one minute loads of black shit , shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , gone ,,,,,, ive used it all over the house including the curtains , this house was rammed with it and there wasnt anything i could do ( 4/500 yr old houses mean mold apparently ) , i brought a bottle then brought 5 it was that good , i did manage to kill off every bastard fan on the plants in the flower room with it ,,, oops


----------



## moggggys (Mar 10, 2013)

pic time 



some of those weak wank autos i keep hearing about , almost no frost to be seen especially under leaves and on the fans , about 3 weeks on these , i hope they frost up before then 
bit of yellowing going on , some dipshit forgot to feed them , the cold also hasnt helped with the uptake of nutrients i didnt add so clearly its the weather and nowt to do with me


----------



## moggggys (Mar 10, 2013)

the nebular clone , its not what you might call pwitty , smells feckin awful and is stinking out the house , the carbon filters got its work cut out with this shit , this isnt a top but a side branch , the nugs are rock hard all the way down which i like , this lady is alot like cheese to the point its hard to tell the difference 


this piccy is cheese , the real stuff not the seedbank stuff , like i say hard to tell the difference between the 2 except they grow a little different , the cheese has better yields but takes a couple of weeks longer , theres a difference in the smoke also in that neb doesnt fuck about and canes you where cheese builds alot more , the taste is very alike , cheese is more cheesey/feety mind 



spent all night chopping both , i fucked up in that i cant find my spinpro so have had to do it all by hand , 5 plants done and 3 to go , i gave up after 5 hrs , ill finish tomorrow


----------



## moggggys (Mar 10, 2013)

bugger , forgot the clones , taken errrrrr late feb some time , potted up a tray full before going to wales , came back to this 



which would be fine if i wasnt rather fucked for room , i need to get the tent down to get the autos in there to stick the flower surplus under the autos lights to veg a little while ,,,, im dizzy , simply put a few need a repot except ive got the outdoor babys taking up space , not only this but theres more on the way and the present outdoor are taking the piss , i may flower them out just to make a bit of room , seems to make sense


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

wtf's snowin on ere then


----------



## Username42 (Mar 11, 2013)

it's a shame seedbanks don't list 'resistance to snow and sub zero temps'


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> had this shit myself
> 
> dettol mold and mildrew for bathrooms
> 
> its like my newest best thing ever , its a bleach thats specially made for eating mold , it recommends to spray in bathrooms only and this that and the other , walpaper or simply paint ? like a fuckin miracle , the mold doesnt just die it somehow vanishes ! i cant explain it , one minute loads of black shit , shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh , gone ,,,,,, ive used it all over the house including the curtains , this house was rammed with it and there wasnt anything i could do ( 4/500 yr old houses mean mold apparently ) , i brought a bottle then brought 5 it was that good , i did manage to kill off every bastard fan on the plants in the flower room with it ,,, oops


Cheers mate gonna have to find some of this sound good! Pain in the arse ain't it but I just used the good old dettol and its sound for now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 11, 2013)

Username42 said:


> it's a shame seedbanks don't list 'resistance to snow and sub zero temps'


Ha ha ha the weather is off its fuckin head been proper nasty today at work


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 11, 2013)

How's tings fuckers, i see it's the same old shite in here just a little recap on the grow the 3 bluecheese are down and crispy dry 13.5 from 3 so happy but still think i can get more but it is some bookooo bookoo bonk eyed shit. The smell is eye watering that bat shit has worked it's magic BIG STYLEE the smell was that strong that next door could smell it (her mam gave me the heads up lol) so going to give it a few weeks to calm down before i get busy again might get the cheesydick back in as she's a big heavy smelly bird with the power to lay you flat on your arse


----------



## jdgrow (Mar 11, 2013)

Oioi I'm Jd, from uk so just fort I'd say hi, just put a bf blue cheese in for cure just under 5oz ended up with dry at min so was well pleased as thort she was dead for a bit, any1 here grown it? Put up with a load of stress from my amateur ways lol looking good tho it doesn't smell as gd as it did in flower but after much readin I think this is normal till cured?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2013)

Some strains take a little while to get a nice smell on. Can also depend on if the weed was dried to quickly. If it's super dry on the outside and still wet insdie then this may be causing it to still whiff a bit unsavourey.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 11, 2013)

never grown blue cheese , heard great things about it but then who ever heard of `` 20 quid but its a bit shit `` ? so dont know to be honest 

as for the smell things happens loads of times , once dry the smell chills out but comes back like a bastard as soon as you light one up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2013)

...............Smash or pass?


----------



## power1990 (Mar 11, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


its 160 = 200 pound where im from grade a weed aswell


----------



## Username42 (Mar 12, 2013)

jesus yorkshireman, I just got up.... WHY?????????????????


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

goooooooood mornin uk, its rose from 2 to 8 degrees today  how about some morning bong smashing 
[video=youtube;RUTkWUmbA90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUTkWUmbA90[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Send some heat our way then Del...fukkin Berty Auld here and sitting nicely at -3...brrrr.


----------



## Alisha2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi I need some help quick!! I'm havin trouble with my plants I've only got 4 growing as the others didn't sart growing. They aren't very big and already look like they're dying, tips of the leaves curling almost like they're burning. I've moved the light right up to the top of the tent all the vents are open I've got a fan in there. I'm using bio bizz soil and nutrients but just ordered coco soil and 7-9-5 formula. Waiting to be delivered. I've been doing lights 12hrs on 12off. But been turning them off earlier as it looks like they're burning. I've spent so much money on this so don't want them to die and have to start over. Can Anyone help? Will be much appreciated!


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Send some heat our way then Del...fukkin Berty Auld here and sitting nicely at -3...brrrr.


9.9 it wants to drop some im setup for the cold atm lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha2013 said:


> Hi I need some help quick!! I'm havin trouble with my plants I've only got 4 growing as the others didn't sart growing. They aren't very big and already look like they're dying, tips of the leaves curling almost like they're burning. I've moved the light right up to the top of the tent all the vents are open I've got a fan in there. I'm using bio bizz soil and nutrients but just ordered coco soil and 7-9-5 formula. Waiting to be delivered. I've been doing lights 12hrs on 12off. But been turning them off earlier as it looks like they're burning. I've spent so much money on this so don't want them to die and have to start over. Can Anyone help? Will be much appreciated!


 how old, how tall, how regular are you feeding and what amount if you please? also are you doing 12/12 from seed


----------



## Alisha2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

Right so I planted the seeds just over 2months ago out of the 5. 1grew and is still growing. Last Saturday I got 3 cuttings and have planted them so I've got 4. The one I originally had doesn't seem to be dying no leaves curling. It's the other 3. I was doing 6 hours on the rest off at the beginning which seemed to work. Now 12/12 it doesn't work. I'm feeding them when the soil is dry, every 5-7 days. I was doing 1ml off bio bizz grow to 1litre of water. The one plant I have from a seed I'm now doing grow and bloom. I've started using half a ml of grow to 1litre of water. Still not helping. They really look bad. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Alisha2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh and I just this second have put the fan on the floor as it was up high. Don't know if that will help atall?


----------



## Alisha2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

This is the one from a seed


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 12, 2013)

If ur plants in veg cycle they need 18 hours of light at least, if its in flower they need 12 hrs of light, dunno wer u heard to give them 6 hours of light per day, ain't surprised there a little fucked up. These light cycles are something u gotta stick too, can't be fucked with. If u don't know about these light cycles I'd suggest pack ur tent away and go and do some reading. 6 hrs of light lol, wtf


----------



## Alisha2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow come on here for advice not for someone to be rude... IM NOT DOING 6 HOURS IM DOING 12/12


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you not understand that 12/12 will put ur plant into flower, think u better go and do some reading


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha2013 said:


> Wow come on here for advice not for someone to be rude... IM NOT DOING 6 HOURS IM DOING 12/12


So ur plants are in flower now then?? I don't know how they even sprouted with 6 hours of light, spend a few hours reading up and get the basics right first


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha, whats the temps in your tent? lights on and off?
Also can u take a pic of your plants in normal light conditions, so we can see the color properly


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha2013 said:


> Oh and I just this second have put the fan on the floor as it was up high. Don't know if that will help atall?


what kind of light are you using?, whats ur tempatures an all that snazz, get some picsup too, then we can help. I dont understand why you had the light on only 6 hours a day, thats whats probably killing them.


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha2013 said:


> Right so I planted the seeds just over 2months ago out of the 5. 1grew and is still growing. Last Saturday I got 3 cuttings and have planted them so I've got 4. The one I originally had doesn't seem to be dying no leaves curling. It's the other 3. I was doing 6 hours on the rest off at the beginning which seemed to work. Now 12/12 it doesn't work. I'm feeding them when the soil is dry, every 5-7 days. I was doing 1ml off bio bizz grow to 1litre of water. The one plant I have from a seed I'm now doing grow and bloom. I've started using half a ml of grow to 1litre of water. Still not helping. They really look bad. Thanks for your reply!


im not being funny or anything but this may help - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/516149-delvite-beginners-guide.html - first off change ur lights to 18/6 and keep all on 1/2 - 3/4 veg nutes ( amount depending on age or size )and work it up accordingly. i would say 300ml-400ml water every 3-4 days depending on room temps and soil moisture with the recommended feeding dose mentioned, the rest is explained herein  hope this helps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> i would say 300-400 ml every 3-4 days depending on temps and soil moisture


I think you might need to rephrase that bit mate, could well cause a misunderstanding.


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think you might need to rephrase that bit mate, could well cause a misunderstanding.


how would you rephrase it m8? i think i see


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> how would you rephrase it m8? i think i see


yeah man, he will be out buying a few dozen bottles of biogrow haha


----------



## Username42 (Mar 12, 2013)

a guess: too much fertiliser, and too little light at the beginning. I suggest putting them on gentle 24 hr light and water only for a couple of weeks before attempting to flower again


----------



## adolff (Mar 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't give a fuck who u slag off on here, just adds to the banter! But don't be acting mr big balls with ur threats unless ur willing to follow them up, which is highly unlikly ye big e thug ye, now away and take ur face for a shit u cunt



Away and take a running jump you fanny, its all banter dickhead!!!!! I dont make threats, ill rip your head off straight and shit down your throat and leave you with a buzz forever.... lol now fuck off you wannabe mod.


----------



## adolff (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha2013 said:


> Wow come on here for advice not for someone to be rude... IM NOT DOING 6 HOURS IM DOING 12/12



Some people think they know it all, just ignore that guy, he has a habit of talking shite, which he thinks is right in his head, people like that are called shitbrains. lmfao.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

Who thinks this will do 6 plants, seed to harvest?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-COCO-B-ADDITIVES-COMPLETE-PACK-1-/360360021907?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53e7218f93


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Who thinks this will do 6 plants, seed to harvest?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-COCO-B-ADDITIVES-COMPLETE-PACK-1-/360360021907?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53e7218f93



Fuck aye no problem


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

cheers, need to get all my stuff priced up for next grow, so i can start straight away.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 12, 2013)

Afternoon Baw sacks!!

Can anyone gve me a recipe for tobacco juice,and does it work? Been readin mixed reports n loads of diff recipes...

Cheers in advance folks 

Ps av read that thing u post everywhere Del with a mention of fungus gnats n tbh it isnt really helpful


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Afternoon Baw sacks!!
> 
> Can anyone gve me a recipe for tobacco juice,and does it work? Been readin mixed reports n loads of diff recipes...
> 
> ...


info is only as good as you as you apply it 

*Tabacco Juice recipe*


Take 3 strong ciggeretes soak them over night in water
Boil it for 2 to 3 miniutes, let it cool off and spray the plants 3 to 4 times a week. You can add safer soap if you like to the mixture.
(make absolutly sure you use gloves/face protection while handling and spraying)
Neem oil works very well too!!


----------



## delvite (Mar 12, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Ps av read that thing u post everywhere Del with a mention of fungus gnats n tbh it isnt really helpful


you mean this.....................................................







Fungus Gnats


Fungus gnats like to feed on roots of the plants and organic matter. Adults and larvae live in moist, shady areas. The adults lay there eggs on top of the soil, near the base of the stem and takes about 4 days to hatch. The larvae will start by eating the root hairs of the plant then working their way up the plant, Fungus gnats like to eat organic matter so they will be stealing away nutrients from your plants, so its best to get rid of them completely. Plants growing in rock wool are more prone to getting a more severe infestation than plants growing in soil. If your plants are affected during late flowering or close to harvest, please try to use the safest means of control to be safe to your health.


Prevent and Control


Prevent indoor entry of gnats by making sure there is no open windows open without screens on. Aug is a bad time for them as they are worst that time of the year.


Put sticky traps on the soil surface to trap the gnats


Put potato slices on the surface of the soil. The larvae like it and will be drawn to it.. After about 4 to 5 days, remove the potato slices with the larvae. To get rid of them you can do a lot of things like either use a NO pest strip, neem oil or putting sand on the surface of the soil will suffocate the eggs and get rid of them as well. Tobacco juice kills them, and works well for re-occurrences!


They can be in or on the soil and can fly. In order to get rid of them you can use neem oil, sand or perlite on the surface again kills them, and no pest strips catch the ones that fly. A chemical product called Zone works very well and is very powerful and works well in Hydroponics/Aeroponics!
Other Products which can be used in Hydroponics/Aeroponics and soil are:




Safer Yard & Garden Insecticide


GNATROL( used in Hydroponics/Aeroponics in the water as well as soil),
Safer Sticky Stakes,
TR-11000 Pyrethrum.
PERMETHRIN dust
Mosquito Dunks


Organic Control


Natrasoap
Pest Oil
Neem Oil
Hot Pepper Wax
Doc's Neem Pest Soap
Sticky traps
Safer's Insecticidal Soap
Neem Oil
Neem 2

.........................................dont like it, dont use it. simples


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 12, 2013)

Alright shit lips how are we all? The girls are looking good now getting nice n frosty smelling mord aswell now


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> you mean this.....................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one m8,jst thinkin maybe with the recipe in there would b more easy for beginners like me lol

Cheers for that m8 will get some brewed tonight,got.the yellow traps set n.they seem to b workin well,jst.need to get rid of the eggs n larvae


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Who thinks this will do 6 plants, seed to harvest?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-COCO-B-ADDITIVES-COMPLETE-PACK-1-/360360021907?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53e7218f93


There's other packs with out the start an flush stuff mate don't really need them........will do you maybe a couple depending on how many plants you got I get 2 grows done with the 1ltr a&b but only do 3 -5 plants. ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol just seen it says 6 plants mate aye you'll piss it what size pots you got?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 12, 2013)

day 30 main colas about a foot long already lol just hope they start to fatten up soon


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol just seen it says 6 plants mate aye you'll piss it what size pots you got?


I was thinkin, 6L pots for veg and 11L for flower, ill have a look at the pcks without the flush and canazyme shyte that ye dont need. Or i might just do 4 plants, but al need a longer veg.

- cant seem to find any other packs without the cannazyme and start.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Who thinks this will do 6 plants, seed to harvest?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-COCO-B-ADDITIVES-COMPLETE-PACK-1-/360360021907?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item53e7218f93


It should do mate depending on how thirsty they are u might just have to get some more a+b I had to on my last


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It should do mate depending on how thirsty they are u might just have to get some more a+b I had to on my last


ok dokey, fuck it iv decided just to get the stuff i need, Rhiz, A&B, Boost, PK13/14, iv got the house an garden top booster so i dont think al need canna's 13/14, but anyway works out to over 200 squid on all the new stuff im wanting, including digilight 400w dimmible ballast, does anyone know about these ballasts? for eg, if you have it set on 250w does that mean the ballast is only using 250w just like a normal 250w ballast? google seems to fucke me on these kinda questions.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeh it does what it says on the tin if u switch 250 it uses 250 I think anyway lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it does what it says on the tin if u switch 250 it uses 250 I think anyway lol


i hope so, that will be amazing 1 ballast, 250 veg 400 flower 400 superlumens, i found 1 for only 75 notes, better than 99 at my local hydro shoppy
shawny you got skype mate?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I was thinkin, 6L pots for veg and 11L for flower, ill have a look at the pcks without the flush and canazyme shyte that ye dont need. Or i might just do 4 plants, but al need a longer veg.
> 
> - cant seem to find any other packs without the cannazyme and start.


4 or 6 plants come out the same yeild whats they under go with 5


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2565277 day 30 main colas about a foot long already lol just hope they start to fatten up soon


lookinh good man half waythere


----------



## jdgrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Oioi people 2nite Just started germin a barneys vanilla kush n a dinafam sweet deep grapefruit. Any1 dun either or no much bout them? I lke wot I see


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> you mean this.....................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some good info how yi beebeen del


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> There's other packs with out the start an flush stuff mate don't really need them........will do you maybe a couple depending on how many plants you got I get 2 grows done with the 1ltr a&b but only do 3 -5 plants. ...


pukka knows his soil i followed his coco go with wat he tells yi,no licking up ass just top off head lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Send some heat our way then Del...fukkin Berty Auld here and sitting nicely at -3...brrrr.


_3 here thismorning dst


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> 4 or 6 plants come out the same yeild whats they under go with 5


cant make sens of what ur sayin, u sayin 5 plants have more yield than 4 or 6? sorry im somtimes a simpleton


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

im saying for the light,you wouls get same yeils as 4 or 6 i would pur 5 except your not veging for long and sog them smaller then 6 lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 12, 2013)

Alisha2013 said:


> I was doing 6 hours on the rest off at the beginning which seemed to work. Now 12/12 it doesn't work.!





Mastergrow said:


> If ur plants in veg cycle they need 18 hours of light at least, if its in flower they need 12 hrs of light, dunno wer u heard to give them 6 hours of light per day, ain't surprised there a little fucked up.





Alisha2013 said:


> Wow come on here for advice not for someone to be rude... IM NOT DOING 6 HOURS IM DOING 12/12



i dont want to be rude but.....................................


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i dont want to be rude but.....................................


but, hes a moron, research then come back for the complicated questions.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i dont want to be rude but.....................................


If that comment of mine was rude I don't think this the place for Alisha, ffs I ws tryin to be polite


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> but, hes a moron, research then come back for the complicated questions.


whos a moron u little cunt?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If that comment of mine was rude I don't think this the place for Alisha, ffs I ws tryin to be polite


you were/are being polite IMO 

fuck it ill be helpful , 

miss alisha , your roots are what we call in the trade fucked , the plant was cold , way over fed and had poor lighting and lighting times , the plant may recover but it more than likely will take forever , id start again , get temps upto 25 degrees , 18 hrs on and none of this 6 hrs 12 hrs bollocks , its 18 hrs all the way until its time to flower 

soil , more perlite , less watering , and do not feed the plant whatsoever until the plant is as wide as the pot its in , this is around the 3 week mark and then tiny shitty amounts , no idea on what 1ml to a litres ment to be , best bets to buy a ppm meter so you know what your feeding , dont read and go by the bottle , there in the biz to flog yet more food so there normaily out of this friggin world on the amounts to feed and fuck your babys up 

this will resolve your issues , personnaly id start again , these are what 4 weekers should look like or there abouts , first picture taken 20th of feb , next pic 2 days ago


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

i foung under whatever you get what you get depending in the light(like iv had better with 4 than 6 same set up diff tents?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> miss alisha , your roots are what we call in the trade fucked


..........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 12, 2013)

What's all this shit bout 6 hours light?? Lol
The grapefruit seed has sprouted and is in it's first pot  the vanilla kush seed was a fucking fail so that's been thrown in some coco in the green house on the off chance lol.
Any way how are we all


----------



## iiKode (Mar 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> whos a moron u little cunt?


not you, clearly, he said he was giving them 6 hours of light, but yeah you wanna go? IM ON!
dont. ever. call. me. a . c word.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

some ppl do mad light things we all 12/12 at flower for a reason lol And or 18 veg lol?????


----------



## moggggys (Mar 12, 2013)

post me calling all estate agents cunts ...........there still cunts but still 

managed to bypass the bullshit of references here there and everywhere by a mixture of shouting , a hint of moaning and alot of cash sooo the rentals going ahead , mogs will have this summer just under 30 acres of woodland to play in , having to cough up 6 months in advance which sounds ok till you realise what the feckin rent is , that means writing a cheque for over 10 grand ,,,,ouch ! not looking forward to that day thats for sure 

because of this and a slight space issue ive dropped the f/dew into flower , there simply a couple of foot in the pots so there not going to fit in my bag sooooo i cant walk them off down the woods , ive had a couple of clones off them so thats something and these can go onto be the f/dew outdoor this year 

the hash plants havnt sprouted the fuckin twats , just 1 out of 4 or 5 ( i cant remember how many ) , ill start off a few more in a minute , not good as i wanted seed from this twat and low numbers mean no parents to choose from , also i cant easily just buy some more as these came from a cash only buy and i dont like changing to euros then posting hoping for the best 

sweet105 have popped , 11 out of 15 of my own stock so happy enough with that , these will love the woodland , they grow to about 2.5 foot only and auto finshing around the 105-120 days 

afg kush is having a friggin laugh , bushy as a bastard and looking for a repot soon , could be in trouble here also , i dont get keys to the new place for 3 weeks so that means they must fit in the veg room , there rather indica so are needing sideways room which they simply cant have , ummmmmm , if i can get a bit of height out of um ill trim the shit out of both the sides and rootmass 

60 day wonder have sprotted struggling a bit for light and room 

sour60 are waiting to pop , no tails shown after a days float isnt a good sign i hope there not old stock as im hoping to create around the thousand seeds off this

going to see what other autos i have for the veg room grow , i fancy a change


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the hash plants havnt sprouted the fuckin twats


Are they Sensi Seeds Hash Plant beans?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are they Sensi Seeds Hash Plant beans?



nope , hybrids from hell 

had a look and i started off 4 and have just 1 to show so the other 7 are now in water doing there thing
now sat looking at a small tin of dinafem california hash plant thinking ``should i ?``


----------



## moggggys (Mar 12, 2013)

forgot a couple 

purple maroc , got a couple of those on the go , the same size as the unsexed a/kush but in female form , there going to be feckin humongous unless im carefull 

birgit brown from hfh ,,, its a mix of danish gold and hash plant and whatever dank brown is , good germ rate 5/5 even though the seeds look a bit toss , to small to say much apart from there unsexed also and errrr green so far 

been up and had a sniff round the veg room , still looking full , i think its time to say byebye to both bubba kush and og13 , they were a couple of very rough bits from the bottom that i chopped on the just in case its epic type thing , moms are still in flower and i need veg room so byebye girls 

just found the following 
dinafem orig amnesia auto 
cheese candy auto
super cheese auto 
i know what im upto next now


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

went down to -10 over night, fuk me I hope my ladies aren't frozen stiff...



drgrowshit said:


> _3 here thismorning dst


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

only -1 this morning. suns beaming though!? most of my clones have fucking keeled over. thinking i'm going to splash on one of these eazy cloner jobbies next crop, might modify the mini one now i've got some neoprene to make collars instead of dish scrubber lol.

pray my air layering goes to plan or it'll be another round to take and put mine and a couple other schedules out of whack


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

good mornin uk, snows goin suns coming and i cba 

[video=youtube;qXRuoSHI6eQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXRuoSHI6eQ[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only -1 this morning. suns beaming though!? most of my clones have fucking keeled over. thinking i'm going to splash on one of these eazy cloner jobbies next crop, might modify the mini one now i've got some neoprene to make collars instead of dish scrubber lol.
> 
> pray my air layering goes to plan or it'll be another round to take and put mine and a couple other schedules out of whack


 they door nailed or shocked m8? do you dome them?


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

and some morning entertainment 

[video=youtube;vskHXtPuvBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vskHXtPuvBk&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

heated prop in jiffies, with clonex all looked healthy n green for a week n a bit then they got all soggy, think they could just be over humid but who knows, i'm too busy to be sliding the little vent and spraying every half an hour. 

on the plus side my dwc cloner seems to be working. swingts n roundabouts eh.

View attachment 2566531View attachment 2566532

i'll have to go back through and find out the date i put them in. but i don't think it's been any faster than the glass on a windowsill technique. i'll check though.

EDIT: looking at the leaves it looks like it's been a bit hungry, think it needs more than clonex in the water, maybe a ml of A&B or rhizo. 

tester branch of the smelly fingerez is quick dry and still full of nutes but it smells nice. sample that later

check on my air layering when i get back sunday, if that works i think i'll stick to that. 


Moggggggggggy did i read you say your a dab hand at air layering the other day?


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> heated prop in jiffies, with clonex all looked healthy n green for a week n a bit then they got all soggy, think they could just be over humid but who knows, i'm too busy to be sliding the little vent and spraying every half an hour.
> 
> on the plus side my dwc cloner seems to be working. swingts n roundabouts eh.
> 
> ...


i have alot of probs somtimes with clones m8, sucess depends on alot of things  cant see ur pics lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

How bout now? Uploaders always a Ballache from my blower


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

thats the one mate, i see what you mean it does look a bit hungry. uploads always a bi-atch m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

There's a couple of folk over at my place that have been into grafting/air layering since the mid 70's Don.

You can get these from nurseries nowadays......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

I've nicked a certain lady's pics but she's a good sort when it comes to the science of botany so I'm sure she won't mind.

This picture is a NYCD with 3 other strains grafted on, Jack Herer, Pez and Big Band......



The next pic is a bit naff for seeing the different buds but it's the same plant flowering out......




She say's her biggest tip is to use a tall aquarium or an upturned one with the top sealed off to keep the humidity up, apparently very high humidity (80%+) is key.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I'm gonna get on it at some point to keep the plant numbers down on mothers.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only -1 this morning. suns beaming though!? most of my clones have fucking keeled over. thinking i'm going to splash on one of these eazy cloner jobbies next crop, might modify the mini one now i've got some neoprene to make collars instead of dish scrubber lol.
> 
> pray my air layering goes to plan or it'll be another round to take and put mine and a couple other schedules out of whack


airponics dude , cant really go wrong with humidty and when its cold simply plug the heater in , if its in a proergator then a cheap elec blanket does the job to get temps up on the cheap , if there sat there then a tube heater , if not then fuck knows and bring um round here and ill sort them out lol

air layering ? man thats a pain in the arse , i spent hours and hours with plastic bags trying to get soil to stay where it was whilst having a straw going into the soil in just the right place ( watering dontcha know ) , then i found out about you can buy proper collars grrrrrrrrrrrr , had a bit of sucess with simply bending a branch and burying the middle under soil , roots pop and you cut off , ok if you have room in the pot but not easy to do with weed


edit , i should have read page 7025 first doh !!!!

yeah done a bit of layering , i would maintain males by attachment , its alot easier to keep numbers this way when your breeding


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> they door nailed or shocked m8? do you dome them?


done a bit myself lol ppl o me $10 lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> heated prop in jiffies, with clonex all looked healthy n green for a week n a bit then they got all soggy, think they could just be over humid but who knows, i'm too busy to be sliding the little vent and spraying every half an hour.
> 
> on the plus side my dwc cloner seems to be working. swingts n roundabouts eh.
> 
> ...


cool D how the roots are,an no cumming out thre sides ir is that the sloi in the rockwool?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's a couple of folk over at my place that have been into grafting/air layering since the mid 70's Don.
> 
> You can get these from nurseries nowadays......
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmh intrested goy a utibe or like to a good tryad knowlage is power


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> mmmmmmmmmmh intrested goy a utibe or like to a good tryad knowlage is power


.........?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

i'm working with rockwool, scraped the stem then clonexed a chunk of rockwool then wrapped it in cling film, twisty tied the ends to keep the moisture in then wrapped them in tinfoil to keep the light out. see what comes.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> mmmmmmmmmmh intrested goy a utibe or like to a good tryad knowlage is power


i think its this 

*mmmmmmmmmmh intrested goy a utibe or like to a good tryad knowlage is power 

mmmmmmmmmmh interested , got a youtube or a good thread , knowledge is power 
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> cool D how the roots are,an no cumming out thre sides ir is that the sloi in the rockwool?


I reckon they will with time, and that's not rockwool there, that's a dish scourer i cut down to size!


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Bloody hell, the IC3grammaticatitis disease is spreading around here eh!


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, the IC3grammaticatitis disease is spreading around here eh!


haha aw hea man ya na wots gannin on


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

need help with experiments ..dont have enough cash to buy 10 individual seed strains to see what grows best in mini cabs ,under my conditions ect ,would like to see if there are any decent ppl who will help me out ..im looking to see if i can get as many strains as possible that ppl can mail me (just the one or 2 bagseed if u have any)and will be buying and growing the best resulting strain for a very long time for personal use only, big time rates for the ppl that can help me , ill be making a video diary of the whole grows and posting to youtube when they are finished


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2013)

Haaaaahaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 13, 2013)

Could someone please send me 5 kilo of the finest homegrown please,oh aye for FREE??????


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Could someone please send me 5 kilo of the finest homegrown please,oh aye for FREE??????


sure, but could you not pick it up from mine? i leave the door open just knock n come in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright boys how are we? Where's ice gone? Not seen him on here for a while! Just mixed nutes up for 2morro and added first feed of pk


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

hahahaha fuckin funny i think not ..im not asking for your weed u moron ,simply that i have no idea whats gonna be the better for my current grow environments and i dont want to be spending a good 200 on seeds that are wrong for me ,hence experimenting ,,at the end of the day its a seed of what you think could be the greatest or the worst ill ever see ,im not asking for you to go out and buy me some seeds ,just askin if any1 has any bagseed(i stated i would need the strain name) that they could contribute and help me with this experiment and if any1 can help me then i would be eternally grateful to them for helping me make a very well informed ,scientific decision , i thought this was a community !!!! where ppl help one and another ,not ridicule a persons methods


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

if any1 has a seed that they can possibly name that they are not going to germ because they dont want it or its not something they want to grow again then please msg me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

Spits n spats, ic3 fell out with yorkie, I had a pop at sambo. Who's been notably absent for round two the woofta


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

theres somthing in the water


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spits n spats, ic3 fell out with yorkie, I had a pop at sambo. Who's been notably absent for round two the woofta


Ooh dear what are you lot like lol. Anyway just bollocks u lot must like each other to fall out like this.I can't say anything anyway cuz I dnt know any of you but u all seem alreet. Just brewing a cuppa now for me joint in the shed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> I don't want to be spending a good 200 on seeds that are wrong for me just asking if anyone has any bagseed (I stated I would need the strain name)


This is indoor UK mate, not outdoor Mexico. 
We don't get bagseed unless some chink fucks up a warehouse grow and then they're likely to be hermie's (think about how you get bagseed).

I'll actually help you out a little.......

'Ali Bongo' online head shop, singles.
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/cannabis-seeds-picknmix-single-cannabis-seeds-c-30_348.html?oscsid=45cd74d26e90ca2f6a8eeaa4afaf0f5b

Now you can get yersel a femmed single with free delivery and jog on!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> but u all seem alreet.


I'm doubting mysel these days, I'm seriously thinking about testing for that 'warrior gene'.

I've put my fist through some expensive shit this past year!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha fuck getting pissed off let it go over your head that's what I do anyway  well my male still hasn't shot his bolt yet needs to hurry up I wanna fuck him off lol


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't want to be spending a good 200 on seeds that are wrong for me just asking if anyone has any bagseed (I stated I would need the strain name)

This is indoor UK mate, not outdoor Mexico. 
We don't get bagseed unless some chink fucks up a warehouse grow and then they're likely to be hermie's (think about how you get bagseed).

I'll actually help you out a little.......

'Ali Bongo' online head shop, singles.
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/ca...8eeaa4afaf0f5b

Now you can get yersel a femmed single with free delivery and jog on!Last edited by The Yorkshireman; 03-13-2013 at 06:46 PM. 





yh mb u shud get tested for the arsehole gene too mate ,, am i askin u for ur best ganja ,no i fuckin aint ,,i dont get y ppl automatically think thats what im doing .......im not !!! and if u knew even a little about cannabis u'll know that just cause u hermie a plant it doesnt mean all your seed are going to be hermies ,and also a plant that shows both sexs can be influenced to become solely female ,,,,dont believe me go look it up jesus ,,like i said this is supposed to be a community not a cuntfest ,, in future a simple sorry mate no can do and keep ur 2 cents to yourself ,thankyouverymuch!!!​


----------



## zVice (Mar 13, 2013)

think you're in the wrong thread 
this is definitely a #cuntfest




mrgreenfingerz said:


> yh mb u shud get tested for the arsehole gene too mate ,, am i askin u for ur best ganja ,no i fuckin aint ,,i dont get y ppl automatically think thats what im doing .......im not !!! and if u knew even a little about cannabis u'll know that just cause u hermie a plant it doesnt mean all your seed are going to be hermies ,and also a plant that shows both sexs can be influenced to become solely female ,,,,dont believe me go look it up jesus ,,like i said this is supposed to be a community not a cuntfest ,, in future a simple sorry mate no can do and keep ur 2 cents to yourself ,thankyouverymuch!!!​


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

D @mrgreenfingers your mad sound these pc grows why don't u just get a little tent and do it proper style  I got some seeds I dont want but i ain't sending them to someone I don't know I'm a bit para about all that shit.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

and for ur info yorkshirman ,if i did buy 10 seeds from ali bongo id still be paying thru the nose and i dont know what seeds gonna do what thats why i was hoping i could get some help with it 

ie pass the starting choices on to the majority and see what they decide ..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha fuck getting pissed off let it go over your head that's what I do anyway


I would if I could mate, I just seem to attract fucking drama from all directions.
I'm in Poland for a week soon and I've got vegging plants on the go, the missus flew out on Monday and dropped it on my toes that we're going to Prague for the week after.

"Nice love but just one thing. You fucking forgot I've a vegging tent on the go!"

"But you said if you give them a good water and leave them under a little 40w cfl they'll be fine?" 

"Aye yes, for a week. Who the fuck is going to water them for the other week?"

"Oh, I didn't think of that"

"Obviously!"


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

What are you looking for in a strain mrgf?


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> D @mrgreenfingers your mad sound these pc grows why don't u just get a little tent and do it proper style  I got some seeds I dont want but i ain't sending them to someone I don't know I'm a bit para about all that shit.


i couldnt if i wanted to .. i can get away with having my micro cabs because they are just that ....micro no more than a foot or 2 high and i can stack em in places where id never get a tent , i had a tent not got tent no more , and dont worry about it mate i understand


----------



## zVice (Mar 13, 2013)

mommy and daddy won't let you have a tent?




mrgreenfingerz said:


> i couldnt if i wanted to .. i can get away with having my micro cabs because they are just that ....micro no more than a foot or 2 high and i can stack em in places where id never get a tent , i had a tent not got tent no more , and dont worry about it mate i understand


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I would if I could mate, I just seem to attract fucking drama from all directions.
> I'm in Poland for a week soon and I've got vegging plants on the go, the missus flew out on Monday and dropped it on my toes that we're going to Prague for the week after.
> 
> "Nice love but just one thing. You fucking forgot I've a vegging tent on the go!"
> ...


Pmsl women are daft arnt they... how many plants u got cuz u could get some 2ltr bottles fill em with water and just put a tiny hole in the bottom of em and it should last a while if u get the hole small enough


----------



## zVice (Mar 13, 2013)

would be more worried about receiving stuff than sending it...




shawnybizzle said:


> D @mrgreenfingers your mad sound these pc grows why don't u just get a little tent and do it proper style  I got some seeds I dont want but i ain't sending them to someone I don't know I'm a bit para about all that shit.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What are you looking for in a strain mrgf?


i really couldnt tell you 
i pref indica dominant but i have seen sativas grown in spaces not much bigger than mine so the floors open on that 1 i just dont know what to get ..like i said i want to find a strain that i can grow for a very long time but dont want to regret the choice . i plan on buyin the winning strain and gettin a mother going for cuttings but i need to see the results side by side ,, blame it on the ocd or whatever but i cant do it without comparison (in my enviroment/conditions)


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> mommy and daddy won't let you have a tent?


NO THE MISSIS WILL SHRED IT AGEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! simple as that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> would be more worried about receiving stuff than sending it...



Dam strait wouldn't give any1 me address it would all have to be in person fuck that shit its hard to find people u trust I day trust no one but I've got 2 people I can trust and there rock solid best off just doing your own shit ya get me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> NO THE MISSIS WILL SHRED IT AGEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! simple as that


Put your foot down then don't get pussy whipped lol I told my misses strait mate I'm growing and that's that she didn't like it but now she fuckin loves it when my wages are mine.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

like id have some1 send summat to MY house lmao im a lil bit more clued up than that ,,ur best friend when growing weed is paranoia , that little voice that tells u oh shit dont blow it , if somebody did send me a seed it would go to a po box ive rented .its where all my shit goes to do with wed n its all done anonymously thanks to a friend in America.. no trace ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> and if u knew even a little about cannabis u'll know that just cause u hermie a plant it doesnt mean all your seed are going to be hermies ,and also a plant that shows both sexs can be influenced to become solely female


If the hermie pollen falls on the same plant it does, like I said think about how you get bagseed.

You need chemicals to turn a hermie female again and if you are capable of doing this then you are far enough along in your growing that you wouldn't be in this thread asking for free beans.



mrgreenfingerz said:


> and for ur info yorkshirman ,if i did buy 10 seeds from ali bongo id still be paying thru the nose


Seriously? Through the nose? Ali Bongo? 
They're probably the cheapest retail beans on the net AND they do free UK delivery on ALL seed only orders (single seed = free delivery), you don't get that deal from anywhere else.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

You've got a search on your hands mrgf, i think we are all in the search for our holy grail. Tbh i don't see you finding that by being sent pips from ppl.


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Put your foot down then don't get pussy whipped lol I told my misses strait mate I'm growing and that's that she didn't like it but now she fuckin loves it when my wages are mine.


she wont allow it as her parents come over alot and it was her mum that saw the last 1 so she shredded it ,,, i aint pussywhipped just dont want her to take my kids with


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl women are daft arnt they... how many plants u got cuz u could get some 2ltr bottles fill em with water and just put a tiny hole in the bottom of em and it should last a while if u get the hole small enough


I've 2 in 10L coco airpots.
4 in 1L coco airpots.
1 in a 1L soil airpot.

Then my Basil bush in soil and my tray of Basil seedlings in soil.

Damn good idea that pop bottle thing though, I don't think it's for me but a damn good idea none the less. 

I think I'm going to have to pay a pal I trust to sit in while I'm away.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright fair doos mate u gotta do what u gotta do


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

And @ yorkie there's suppose to be some fanny in poland nice fanny anall


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And @ yorkie there's suppose to be some fanny in poland nice fanny anall


2 of my best were polish birds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And @ yorkie there's suppose to be some fanny in poland nice fanny anall


Aye I know, Polish fanny is truly the fittest I've ever seen.

Shame I don't go to Poland without the missus.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeh full of ideas me mostly shit ones mind lol and that basil might aswell go on the window cill? I've got one on mine its shaaand mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> if somebody did send me a seed it would go to a po box ive rented .its where all my shit goes to do with wed n its all done anonymously thanks to a friend in America.. no trace ...


How does that work then?

To rent a 'PO Box' you have to provide 2 proofs of address and you can only rent a box at the sorting office that deals with your domestic mail.


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How does that work then?
> 
> To rent a 'PO Box' you have to provide 2 proofs of address and you can only rent a box at the sorting office that deals with your domestic mail.


i prefer the addy bounce off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Then there's the fact that a 'PO Box' isn't actually a box like folk think, unless you rent a locked one for £255 a year.

And Ali Bongo's beans are "through the nose" prices?

PMSL!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I nearly had a tent photo to show then until my SD card fucked up again, wish I could find the other one.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I nearly had a tent photo to show then until my SD card fucked up again, wish I could find the other one.


Buy one you tight cunt lol. What u got running?


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

gimme free seeds, gimme gimme gimme, I want the best weed in the world coming outta my school lunch box

NOW

or I'm gonna call you all cunts.

Please its for science.


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I nearly had a tent photo to show then until my SD card fucked up again, wish I could find the other one.


poundstretcher got em in cheap cheap m8 or a couple of pennys from the bay


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Buy one you tight cunt lol. What u got running?


Lol it only failed on me the other day, I've been meaning to get one this past week.

I've got two of Don's 'Two Toke Killer', four of Pukkas 'Grape Kush x Psychosis' and the 'Smelly Fingerez' mother.

One of the 'two toke' stands @ 18" from the top of the pot and is 23" wide and the other stands @ 11" from the top of the pot and is 15" wide.

The 'GK x Psycho' are seedlings about 3 weeks old.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice man some english strains goin off in there. I got 3 ghost train haze and 1 afghan kush and the haze are about 5ft tall and the kush is 20" all 31 days into flower today.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

What does the physcosis taste like from what I've read it seems similar to cheese? Hopefully if I get some pollen I'll be able to do a couple of my own strains aswell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What does the physcosis taste like from what I've read it seems similar to cheese?


I've only smoked the Psycho that I know 100% was actually Psycho, it was Pukka's 9 weeker.

To me it has a very musky herb taste on the back end of a toke, a nice taste and quite strong. 
The lads who have grown both will say the tastes of the Exo and Psycho are pretty similar but the psycho has the edge apparently.

I personally don't think the actual stone/effect of the Psycho is all it's cracked up to be, I'll be getting hold of a cut in the not too distant future though so I'll be able to do a proper evaluation then.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you smoked the 2 toke yorkie? I have and thought it was a really good smoke it was really tastey too. I've got 6 2tk pips i'm gonna run in the summer when the temps are better up here. Is the psycho not supposed to be a different pheno of the same plant the Exo came from?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Have you smoked the 2 toke yorkie? I have and thought it was a really good smoke it was really tastey too.Is the psycho not supposed to be a different pheno of the same plant the Exo came from?


No, not yet and I hope so cos I need some decent persi in my tin. Lol, I'm a bit of a rhino tolerance wise.

There are many mixed opinions and stories about the Exo, Psycho and Blues. 
From what I know I personally think they are crosses, the Exo being the Skunk #1 throw back and the Psycho and Blues being the result of something being put across the Exo.
OR......all 3 are crosses using the same mother.

Depends who you talk to and how much researching past the bullshit hype they've done but it's certainly not clear cut.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Sound nice but I'm after that heavy stone I like the hard hitting gear apparently this gth has been tested at I think %29 thc so it should be some strong stuff can't wait til she's done. At the min they smell like lemon with that sour hazey smell very nice indeed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

THC % claims are all a load of bollocks, the only seedbanks you can trust on those claims are the ones who post the name of the lab who tested the sample for them with the results.

Only Shantibaba and the CBD Crew are doing that as far as I know.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Its all info off those yanks mate I think there called scl labs or sumthin like that I can't remember whether it was on rare dankness website or not.but obviously you gotta take in to account there grow room and there experience and what nit to get there results but you never know wishfull thinking an all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

It's plain old marketing tactics for the noob kids mate, whoever displays the largest number MUST OBVIOUSLY have the strongest shit? Erm........no.

See what they don't tell you is whether 29% of the total cannabinoid content is THC or the whole plant tissue is made up of 29% THC, if the plant tissue was made up of 29% THC (impossible) it would burst into flames as soon as a light went near it!

Then there's the physical amount of trichome coverage to take into account and this is different with every plant and grower, you could have a plant that produces a total cannabinoid content of 99.9% THC but if it doesn't get frosty then it's as good as useless.

Now do you see the irrelevance of it?


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

If anyone wants to upload vids to my channel on youtube just giz a pm and we will talk. this can be done through email or mobile upload 
peace out uk im away to wrestle with the bong before bed keep it green


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> peace out uk im away to wrestle with the bong before bed keep it green


Aye me too. Some shit telly, a few lids and bed I think.


----------



## zVice (Mar 13, 2013)

Even if it is tested at whatever they say it is, there's no guarantee you will find "that" pheno


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, not yet and I hope so cos I need some decent persi in my tin. Lol, I'm a bit of a rhino tolerance wise.
> 
> There are many mixed opinions and stories about the Exo, Psycho and Blues.
> From what I know I personally think they are crosses, the Exo being the Skunk #1 throw back and the Psycho and Blues being the result of something being put across the Exo.
> ...


I tried to research exo,psycho and the exodus crew. Couldn't find much info except about the rave scene. The 2tk isn't a hard hitting knock you out kinda smoke, it's more a smoke the first spliff and you feel it right behind your eyes the feeling i can only describe as a hazey weight at the back of the eye, that fades off to a happy calm felling. Leaving a moreish taste in your mouth, if that makes sense lol. Its connaisser esque(spelling)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> Even if it is tested at whatever they say it is, there's no guarantee you will find "that" pheno


Also true but it still makes me wanna grow and try some of that shit have u seen there website? The yanks are taking this shit by the bollocks mate they got it on lockdown. All this medical marijuana bollocks england needs to step up and face reality on what's goin on in the world were so fuckin far behind its unreal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's plain old marketing tactics for the noob kids mate, whoever displays the largest number MUST OBVIOUSLY have the strongest shit? Erm........no.
> 
> See what they don't tell you is whether 29% of the total cannabinoid content is THC or the whole plant tissue is made up of 29% THC, if the plant tissue was made up of 29% THC (impossible) it would burst into flames as soon as a light went near it!
> 
> ...


Erm I think it was total THC content including others cannabanoids erm cbd and cbn or whatever they are lol proper brains me


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally agree shawny, The yanks are on top of this shit just now. Rare dankness do have some really interesting strains on their books, i want to try the night terror og that looks fucking fire man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I tried to research exo,psycho and the exodus crew. Couldn't find much info except about the rave scene.


You're not likely to either, only really the few people who know/knew Glen and the crew personally would be clued up and even then they don't know the full story.

There was an old guy about the net who went by the name of 'Brightside' (or something along those lines) and some have credited him with gifting the Exodus Collective the original mother (The Exo or the mother of the Exo if it's a cross). 

This is all second hand information mind, nobody can seem to find the chap these days but there are guys over at IC that still have his cut.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeh man killing it off!!! And all of rare dankness look the bollocks I know pics can do a lot but I think these guys are the real deal they got a lot of bids on youtube now there catching on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuck the yanks, you're supposed to be repping the UK massive!

This is some rare dankness right here!.......







..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha yeh man that's what I'm talking about they look about ready are they? Some nice colours in there very nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

If I manage to get my breeding head on this year I'm gonna get my tissue samples tested for DNA precursors, then you'll see some fucking strong shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha yeh man that's what I'm talking about they look about ready are they? Some nice colours in there very nice


Aye, been and gone that. The top pic is a week before chop I think and the others earlier.

Me and Don both have a mother but I'm not sure if he's keeping his after he's put something across it.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

Whats that dna precursor stuff mean to us normal folk? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If I manage to get my breeding head on this year I'm gonna get my tissue samples tested for DNA precursors, then you see some fucking strong shit!


Well u better get that fookin breading head on then hadn't you and get some strains out there for us all to talk about


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

What strain?looks funky


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Pink trichomes and purple buds, cracking!..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Wtf my missis would love that lol looks peng mate I've never tried a true purple strain like that that I've liked tho I had one that tasted like lavender it was fuckin orrible


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Then there's the fact that a 'PO Box' isn't actually a box like folk think, unless you rent a locked one for £255 a year.
> 
> And Ali Bongo's beans are "through the nose" prices?
> 
> PMSL!


my american friend rents it u ass ,,read properly please lol it costs 6.99 a month and yeah with ali bongo's id still be paying up to and over a ton for 10 beans , for what im trying to accomplish ,,, please do not take me for some idiotic moron who is tryin to get something for nothing


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2567443
> View attachment 2567444
> View attachment 2567449
> View attachment 2567451
> ...


that is some amazing bud !!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

U can get 10 seeds for 50 butty off attitude no problem and you'll get freebies


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Every time I see them pics I sex wee in my pants yorki!
Are they bb genetics?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-indica-mix-e/prod_3069.html for you green fingers


----------



## zVice (Mar 13, 2013)

Ghs can suck a fucking chode





shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-indica-mix-e/prod_3069.html for you green fingers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Whats that dna precursor stuff mean to us normal folk? lol


Well because now the cannabis genome has been sequenced by 'Medicinal Genomics'. - http://www.medicinalgenomics.com/

We can have tissue samples of seedlings tested for the THC and CBD synthase genes (THCA and CBDA) and these directly predict chemotype of the plant (how psychoactive it will be).


Basically this means that instead of waiting until the plant has been grown and harvested to see how potent/medically useful it is you could throw 100 seeds into party cups and wait until they show the first set of leaves after the little seed ones, snip a tiny amount off each seedling (1mm square) and send it off to be tested. 
In less than a week you would get lab results back telling you exactly which plants are going to be potent and which ones are for the bin!

No more guess work, the workload on selective breeding has just been eliminated. 

You could get through years of work in a few weeks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Never used em just thought id give him sumthin thats cheapo. Lmao why are they shit?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

That's fucking crazy man. The strains that could be produced off the back of that would be really strong. How much does that testing cost? Science eh, what the fuck next


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U can get 10 seeds for 50 butty off attitude no problem and you'll get freebies


i know i can get 10 seeds of the same strain for 50 or even less depending on whether they are fem or regs but thats not what im after ,,im lookin for 10 individual strains to compare side by side ,i already have 2 , a purple#1(1 bean left) and a super sour haze( 2 beans left)-(i think! might be a silver) so even buying singles im still looking at around a hundred pounds give or take , and even then theres no guarantee they'll pop ,plus i havnt got a foggiest on what to add to the experiment , hence asking ppl on the forum if they have any , this will be a properly conducted experiment in a strictly controlled environment to ensure all variable are the same or there abouts ,, same system in each cab ,same soil ,nutes, ect ect .journal will be on here when it starts and videos on youtube


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> my american friend rents it u ass ,,read properly please lol it costs 6.99 a month and yeah with ali bongo's id still be paying up to and over a ton for 10 beans , for what im trying to accomplish ,,, please do not take me for some idiotic moron who is tryin to get something for nothing



http://www.royalmail.com/general-correspondence/mailroom-management/po-box/


[h=2]Prices[/h] 
Collect your mail from your PO Box® which is located at the Delivery office.

DurationPrice​Prices exclude VAT at the standard rate.
 6 months£105​1 year£185​

PO Box® Collect



Choose to have mail delivered from your PO Box® to the address on your application.

DurationPrice​Prices exclude VAT at the standard rate.
 6 months£125​1 year£230​

PO Box® Delivery



Choose to have mail transferred from a street address into your PO Box®.
You can also request for all mail in the name of the PO Box® holder to be held in the PO Box® for collection.

DurationPrice​Prices exclude VAT at the standard rate.
 6 months£150​1 year£275​

PO Box® Transfer of Normal Address Mail




DurationPrice​Prices exclude VAT at the standard rate.
 6 months£160​1 year£255​

PO Locked Box





[h=2]Apply and buy[/h] 
[h=3]Talk to your Royal Mail contact[/h]If you have a regular contact in Royal Mail, let them know youre interested in our PO Box® service. Then just download, print, read and complete the application form and terms and conditions.
PO Box Application April 2012 
PO Box Terms & Conditions April 2012 
Hand the completed form to your contact or, arrange to have it scanned and emailed to them. They will take care of the rest for you including validating the application and raising an invoice.
[h=3]By post[/h]Download, print, read and complete the application form  and terms and conditions  and send it along with your Direct Debit form  or payment and proof of address to our address, below. Please note proof of address must be originals and less than three months old. We will accept two of the following as valid proofs of address:

Bank or building society statement
Phone bill for a landline only
Utility bill (gas, electricity or water)
Council tax bill
Royal Mail Account number for an existing service.
Send your application, Direct Debit form or payment and proof of address to:

PO Box Applications Team
PO Box 740
BARNSLEY
S73 0ZJ
If you are unable to download the PO Box® application form, please call us on* 08457 950 950* and we will arrange for one to be sent to you. Lines are open 8.00am until 6.00pm, Monday to Friday.





..................


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Also true but it still makes me wanna grow and try some of that shit have u seen there website? The yanks are taking this shit by the bollocks mate they got it on lockdown. All this medical marijuana bollocks england needs to step up and face reality on what's goin on in the world were so fuckin far behind its unreal


As far as I know the uk holds the only medical patent on an actual 'medicinal' cannabis plant. I think GW pharmaceuticals have purple kush locked down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Every time I see them pics I sex wee in my pants yorki!
> Are they bb genetics?


lmao! Aye, it's Don's cross I just found the pheno.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

So it's a properly conducted experiment under strict controlled enviroments. And the aim is what, to see which strain you want to grow for the rest of your life?. Man chill and just have fun growing and smoking a pile of strains until you find what you need. Instead of getting all scientific about it


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://www.royalmail.com/general-correspondence/mailroom-management/po-box/
> 
> 
> *Prices*
> ...


right of coarse i dont know the actual service that is used but i know how much he pays for it as i asked if i could have things sent to it ... any idiot with a computer can google uk po box rentals and get a hundred hits on diff places and there offers , stop being an ass jeeze ,how long u gonna be a prick for ,

Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> How much does that testing cost? Science eh, what the fuck next


I don't know, I daren't send them an email asking yet!

Next up is genetic engineering. Super, super strong strains.



Username42 said:


> As far as I know the uk holds the only medical patent on an actual 'medicinal' cannabis plant. I think GW pharmaceuticals have purple kush locked down.


Well I can answer that one definitively if you like? I know all about 'Hortapharm BV' and 'GW Pharma'. 

I want to work for Hortapharm BV but it's not likely!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyway lads i'm away to hit the sack.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright closet how's it goin mate.
u any nearer to sorting ur outdoor grow yet pal?


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I can answer that one definitively if you like? I know all about 'Hortapharm BV' and 'GW Pharma'.


I'd love to learn more about it, at the mo i'm reading up on the genome sequencing stuff, researchers think thc production is moderated by an enzyme they've just found and also found a couple new cannabiniods, yay!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lmao! Aye, it's Don's cross I just found the pheno.


Man that has to be some of the easiest on they eye bud I've seen


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> right of coarse i dont know the actual service that is used but i know how much he pays for it as i asked if i could have things sent to it ... any idiot with a computer can google uk po box rentals and get a hundred hits on diff places and there offers


Dude you are an idiot and have been proven to be talking shit!

'PO Box' is a registered trademark of Royal Mail (owned by the crown), there are no different places and offers.

You have to apply directly to Royal Mail for one and the cheapest possible 'PO Box' costs £105 + VAT for 6 months rental, you must provide 2 proofs of address which have to be less than 3 months old and you can only apply for a box at the sorting office that deals with your domestic mail.

Contrary to popular belief a PO Box is not actually a box but more a pigeon hole in the wall (I used to do agency work for Royal Mail sorting offices picking), if you wanted to get shit sent through the post without the whole depot knowing what is in your package then you would have to rent a locked PO Box which costs £255 + VAT per year.

So to recap you ARE a moron and your American friend rents fuck all from Royal Mail and certainly not for your proposed £83.88 a year!


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://genomebiology.com/2011/12/10/R102

not enzymes, sorry, although they are mentioned, the thc moderator is thought to be &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> Ghs can suck a fucking chode


Lol, aye but he's got a point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Username42 said:


> http://genomebiology.com/2011/12/10/R102
> 
> not enzymes, sorry, although they are mentioned, the thc moderator is thought to be &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase



Yep THCA.

THCA is actually what the plant secretes in the trichomes, THCA converts to THC through decarboxylation.

This happens when you dry you're bud or when the THCA in the cherry on the end of a joint is vapourised when smoked, the initial heat just before vapourisation decarboxylates the THCA to THC.

This is also why some ill-informed people say that weed should be baked before making tinctures or edibles.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude you are an idiot and have been proven to be talking shit!
> 
> 'PO Box' is a registered trademark of Royal mail, there are no different places and offers.
> 
> ...



&#8203;lol..............................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Username42 said:


> I'd love to learn more about it, at the mo i'm reading up on the genome sequencing stuff!


Right then here's the story.......

'Skunk #1' was the worlds first stable cannabis hybrid, the guy who's life's work this strain is went by many usernames on-line like The_Skunkman, Sam The _Skunkman _and various others.

Well this guys real name is David Paul Watson and he teamed up with Robert Connell Clark (Marijuana Botany author) and opened a Dutch company called Hortapharm BV.
Between them they have been working on Skunk #1 for many years and have managed to selectively breed 2 chemotypes of the same plant.

One version produces nearly 99% THC and the other produces nearly 99% CBD, it is because they have managed to create something that "cannot be found in nature" they have been granted patents on those plants (the only patented cannabis plants on the planet).

They then send those seeds from Hortapharm BV in the netherlands to the GW Pharmaceuticals installation in England. 
GW Pharma then grow those plants to produce Rick Simpson's oil and sell it as 'Sativex' spray.

Long story short........


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep THCA.


Doh! I knew all about thc acid, but for some reason I didn't realise that &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase was the same thing as thca..... I cook with my bud sometimes, it defo gets chucked in the oven for 20 min on 100c if it's cooked the day I cut the plant down.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 13, 2013)

I need a job , sick to fucking death of smoking & eating cakes from dawn to dusk !. Being a full time farmer has its down side .Supprised I managed to move my finger this long to write this !. On the up side, my watering is fully automated now , & my next grow will be . The Church , P E , fruity chronic juice , exodus cheese. ZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## unlucky (Mar 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I need a job , sick to fucking death of smoking & eating cakes from dawn to dusk !. Being a full time farmer has its down side .Supprised I managed to move my finger this long to write this !. On the up side, my watering is fully automated now , & my next grow will be . The Church , P E , fruity chronic juice , exodus cheese. ZZZZZzzzzz


&#8203;ye its a hard life lol


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

skunk #1!!! hahahaha no way, they're proper stoners! I don't think making pills is the way forward but I must say I feel a whole lot better knowing that the grass roots are in what we ourselves smoke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Username42 said:


> http://genomebiology.com/2011/12/10/R102
> 
> not enzymes, sorry, although they are mentioned, the thc moderator is thought to be &#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase


And it is little snippets of gold like this.......

*"However, single nucleotide variant analysis uncovered a relatively high level of variation among four cannabis types, and supported a separation of marijuana and hemp."
*
.......that are going to see an end to licensed Hemp cultivation in the world.

We will finally be able to prove to the world with science that they fucking lied to us back in the day to line the coffers of commercial industry.

*COME IN NYLON, YOUR TIME IS UP!*&#8203;..........


----------



## Username42 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And it is little snippets of gold like this.......
> 
> *"However, single nucleotide variant analysis uncovered a relatively high level of variation among four cannabis types, and supported a separation of marijuana and hemp."
> *


I think I'm getting this now


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I would if I could mate, I just seem to attract fucking drama from all directions.
> I'm in Poland for a week soon and I've got vegging plants on the go, the missus flew out on Monday and dropped it on my toes that we're going to Prague for the week after.


best of luck stopping the plane at the end of the runway , been a bit rough out there , fingers crossed this snow fucks off for you


----------



## buds901 (Mar 13, 2013)

any of you uk guys heard of s8 rhino? a pre 2000 white rhino cutting found around the southeast?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep THCA.
> 
> THCA is actually what the plant secretes in the trichomes, THCA converts to THC through decarboxylation.
> 
> ...


could you elaborate on this please , as someone who may have to make oil soon and is shitting it somewhat id be more than interested in your thoughts on decarboxylation 

sat with 5 litres of iso on standby



The Yorkshireman said:


> THC % claims are all a load of bollocks, the only seedbanks you can trust on those claims are the ones who post the name of the lab who tested the sample for them with the results.
> 
> Only Shantibaba and the CBD Crew are doing that as far as I know.


couldnt agree more and even then its a little errrrr wavering , figure 2 plants tested from cbd , one hit 19% while the other 29% , both the same strain ( there train w ) so welcome to the wonderful world of phenotypes


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> hahahaha fuckin funny i think not ..im not asking for your weed u moron ,simply that i have no idea whats gonna be the better for my current grow environments and i dont want to be spending a good 200 on seeds that are wrong for me ,hence experimenting ,,at the end of the day its a seed of what you think could be the greatest or the worst ill ever see ,im not asking for you to go out and buy me some seeds ,just askin if any1 has any bagseed(i stated i would need the strain name) that they could contribute and help me with this experiment and if any1 can help me then i would be eternally grateful to them for helping me make a very well informed ,scientific decision , i thought this was a community !!!! where ppl help one and another ,not ridicule a persons methods


dude your not enamoring yourself to people here , respect and gratitude create people spending time and money shooting seed off to people 

so explain exactly what your after and why , saying a small grow doesnt mean alot when your looking at people who might have taken part in the 1 oz challenge ( you had to grow a plant in a 1 oz enviroment and see what you yielded ) , saying you will test these beans also doesnt mean alot to people either , if you were saying im after some dank shit then at least theres a degree of honesty and maybe some black dom would head in your direction but beyond this it comes across as saying i want free seed so give


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 13, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;ye its a hard life lol


Lucky, you should be here now, eating cake off my big purple helmet ! I'm still waiting for that pic ! Love u xxx


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

buds901 said:


> any of you uk guys heard of s8 rhino? a pre 2000 white rhino cutting found around the southeast?


sorry not heard , not around that area , im in the midlands , we get the great accent and black lung instead 

rhino imo isnt anything specail , ive grown a few along the same line over the years and tend to find there frosty and average , ive heard of some amazing phenotypes of rhino , widow and northern lights but have yet to see any in the flesh , yours could easily be a regional thing , around here i hear of a wonderful strain called old soldier or warrior , seeing a bit of bud it looks nowt special to me beingfrank but then its only the fruity numbers that really shake my cage , a stinky nasty lemon ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm or fuck me lets not forget something banged out by sweet tooth 3 , ohhh man , i could friggin dribble


----------



## zVice (Mar 13, 2013)

Outsourced commercial breeding

they definitely have some keepers, and there's a few clones around that I wouldn't throw out of my tent. But if you're pheno hunting you may want to get 2-3 packs to find something worth keeping.



shawnybizzle said:


> Never used em just thought id give him sumthin thats cheapo. Lmao why are they shit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

moggggys said:


> best of luck stopping the plane at the end of the runway , been a bit rough out there , fingers crossed this snow fucks off for you


Aye, I looked up the expected March weather in Prague this afternoon and it's between -1 and 7 degrees.

Poland is about the same but with a lower high, at our las's parents house it will be about -1 to 5 degrees average.

It's a Christening in Poland so they'll be plenty of voddy to warm me cockles!.........


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

what ghs ? them fuckers can suck shit out of my ring 




i was there at the cannabis cup and although i begged her the mrs just would not let me smear my naked sweaty arse all over there window , when i got close enough to do the dirty deed security told me to fuck off as there was judging inside , no doubt arsejen as inside slipping the organizers a roll of 50`s and a length


----------



## buds901 (Mar 13, 2013)

yeah man i hear you. this is a very unusual cutting. a real freak pheno. kinda like the cheese but with more character. ive not tried any of the more recent knock offs but ive heard they dont live up to the old original.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

buds901 said:


> yeah man i hear you. this is a very unusual cutting. a real freak pheno. kinda like the cheese but with more character. ive not tried any of the more recent knock offs but ive heard they dont live up to the old original.


funny really , cuts and rep are 2 very different things , so much bullshit around and it normally depends on whos selling what , the sellers tend to state the weed they have is the very very best around and aim for a premium but the reality is all down to the individual and how it effects them ,ive grown stuff that people simply cant tolerate and yet hasnt hit me too hard and i must really call myself a lightweight as ive no tolerance build up at all , go figure ! i do find it funny the lads who read up on certain sites then try to emulate , someone the other day say they had some dro , laugh ? i could have spat out a lung , i had to explain its short for hydro and used in the us to indicate well grown weed , dank ? bejesus , ive even thought of making some new ones just to see if it catches on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

moggggys said:


> could you elaborate on this please , as someone who may have to make oil soon and is shitting it somewhat id be more than interested in your thoughts on decarboxylation
> 
> sat with 5 litres of iso on standby


Aye but me being me I find it difficult to put stuff into layman's terms so I apologise in advance.

Decarboxylation is one of the simplest chemical reactions.

To convert THCA into THC the carboxyl group must be removed (Carbon and Oxygen), this reaction takes place naturally over time when you hang dry your buds.

As your buds dry they release evaporated water and CO2, the CO2 contains the carbon and oxygen atoms from the THCA that you are trying to get rid of leaving behind THC.

If you hang dry your buds until they are obviously dry as a bone then you can be certain that decarboxylation has occurred, as we're not interested in using the vegetable matter of the plant for things like oil/edibles and are only interested in the trichomes full decarboxylation of the trichomes happens well before it does in the rest of the plant.

Rick Simpson decarboxylates his oil in a rice cooker because he makes his batches from freshly chopped plants in big vats of Naptha, it needs decarboxylating before use otherwise it won't work when ingested.

If your bud is properly dried to crispy there is no need to bake it in the oven, this will actually fuck with the final product and it won't be what it should be.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Yorkshireman again.

bugger
*


----------



## buds901 (Mar 13, 2013)

yup with this strain its the opposite, no ever speks about it, its pretty much unknown to most people but its one of the strongest ive smoked, it was around alot when i were younger in the area but its hard to come by now. id probs say its one of the strongest cuts around the uk. no shit at all..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

moggggys said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Yorkshireman again.
> 
> bugger
> *


If you give me an idea of what you're trying to achieve I can most probably help.

Is it oil you want or a tincture or what? Oil has it's place but there are far more versatile options.

In fact thinking on Moggggys it's going to be quite hard to make oil without decarboxylating it manually, you're going to have to fully evaporate the ISO somehow.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

i `may` need to make some oil and rick simpsons technique seems easy enough , ive created iso before by simply making a bit on a metal tub ( the dogs drinking bowl as it happens ) and sticking this on the rad until it evaporated enough to soak into/onto rizlas , the r/simpson requires heat plus a water infuse at a certain point which is somewhat of an oddity and in many ways seems a bit hit and miss , ive read this is to enable the last of the iso to disperse leaving a pure product and the rice cooker to is to enable decaroxylation , if i have to create this i dont want to mess it up , as you can imagine 17 oz dry can be come by but if i have to take a second shot at it 34 will be testing or simply not possible in time frames and appropriate strains


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the r/simpson requires heat plus a water infuse at a certain point which is somewhat of an oddity and in many ways seems a bit hit and miss , ive read this is to enable the last of the iso to disperse leaving a pure product


Aye there is some science to that, if you mix water with iso it forms an azeotrope (sorry for the techyness).

Basically it's a new substance that has a lower boiling point than either of it's ingredients, making the liquid evaporate at a much lower temperature.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

What's the intended use for the final product mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

You could grind up your buds, dry sift the trichs through a suitably sized micron mesh and fill gel caps with it.

Swallow the gel cap and job done, Subcool has been medicating like that for years and it's a million times quicker and safer than oil.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyway laters mate, bedtime methinks.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

papilloedema , the cause as of yet unknown , could be as simple as genetic defect to intercranial pressure to malignant tumour , keeping options open just in case


----------



## moggggys (Mar 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could grind up your buds, dry sift the trichs through a suitably sized micron mesh and fill gel caps with it.
> 
> Swallow the gel cap and job done, Subcool has been medicating like that for years and it's a million times quicker and safer than oil.


very very interesting , ive around 6 oz of kief here already created , would it be as appropriate as oil i wonder ? upto the same job ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 13, 2013)

buds901 said:


> any of you uk guys heard of s8 rhino? a pre 2000 white rhino cutting found around the southeast?


im not 100% sure but think your chatting about a strain that now as the name of SB ?
fisrt name stephen as in stephens best,....... was it a friuty smoke and hard hitting and very long lasting ? one that took 9/10 weeks ? has a very low leaf to flower ratio ?
you can get your hands on it around folkstone/dover.............. its very close to tooti fruity or so im told.

hope this helps and good luck on your quest


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

you could give quick iso a go. I use everclear in this video but you can also do it with iso.....
[youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]
if that doesn't work try this link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swkifbAh6gU




moggggys said:


> i `may` need to make some oil and rick simpsons technique seems easy enough , ive created iso before by simply making a bit on a metal tub ( the dogs drinking bowl as it happens ) and sticking this on the rad until it evaporated enough to soak into/onto rizlas , the r/simpson requires heat plus a water infuse at a certain point which is somewhat of an oddity and in many ways seems a bit hit and miss , ive read this is to enable the last of the iso to disperse leaving a pure product and the rice cooker to is to enable decaroxylation , if i have to create this i dont want to mess it up , as you can imagine 17 oz dry can be come by but if i have to take a second shot at it 34 will be testing or simply not possible in time frames and appropriate strains


----------



## delvite (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> you could give quick iso a go. I use everclear in this video but you can also do it with iso.....
> [youtube]4h7zhPxbr6c[/youtube]
> if that doesn't work try this link...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swkifbAh6gU


gr8 vid bro saves me posting morning entertainment


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright closet how's it goin mate.
> u any nearer to sorting ur outdoor grow yet pal?


aye mate, got my pips, 10 auto white widow 5 auto ak47 and a few auto cheese freebies. The holes have been dug and treated with some horse shit, lime and potash. I'm planning to plant out in may after the last frost. What about you mate, any further forward with your plan for an outdoor?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 14, 2013)

omg have any of you had a look at this on tv, its some full on shiz. its on dave at 12, the poor fecker got stabbed
http://www.lizardlicktowing.com/


----------



## delvite (Mar 14, 2013)

yuriiperemm said:


> &#1048;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074; &#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1078;&#1077; &#1076;&#1091;&#1093;&#1077;


google translation - " my arse is hairy and up for rent"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2013)

Easy boys working in shitty dewsbury today what a fookin shit hole!! Just avin a j in the van with a cuppa


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 14, 2013)

unlucky said:


> omg have any of you had a look at this on tv, its some full on shiz. its on dave at 12, the poor fecker got stabbed
> http://www.lizardlicktowing.com/


ive watched a few of them, seen one where they had to repossess a speed boat so they chased him on a jet ski and threw him outta the boat lol


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 14, 2013)

do you guys realise what day it is ?????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHruAnxqVRM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 14, 2013)

mrgreenfingerz said:


> do you guys realise what day it is ?????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHruAnxqVRM&feature=player_embedded


and its a real recognised day too hahahaha


----------



## mrgreenfingerz (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.steakandbjday.com/


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Recognised by men, aye!. In the words of Kyle, "I should be so lucky...."


mrgreenfingerz said:


> and its a real recognised day too hahahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 14, 2013)

Steak and a blow job.... Bah ill be lucky to get a wank and a slice of fucking spam!


----------



## delvite (Mar 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys working in shitty dewsbury today what a fookin shit hole!! Just avin a j in the van with a cuppa


haha watch ya wheels m8 ul be on bricks before you know it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha watch ya wheels m8 ul be on bricks before you know it


Ha ha ha I know put my arm out the window earlier took me fookin watch off lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha just back from the Jokeshop (jobcentre) and whole place is closed, police cars everywhere and 2 of their numpties out front to tell everyone" due to an incident the jokeshop will be closed for the rest of the day and you will be automatically signed and paid"...... found out its either someones been stabbed in there again or the security guard had a heart attack and died in there lol but not sure which yet


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

At least you don't have to go in and deal with the arrogant bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 14, 2013)

the word is "incompetent" lmao


----------



## manishbatra1989 (Mar 14, 2013)

We check out some Bubba Kush grown garbage pails in an air conditioned environment...Closed Environment Agriculture.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 14, 2013)

whats up with this steak and blowjob day lol all i'm hearing today.....

[h=5]Steak and blowjob day today.

Am fucked I don't like steak and the hoovers broken.[/h]


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, the IC3grammaticatitis disease is spreading around here eh!


no just gabs lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 14, 2013)

bad news some lads not for long tho my lass found out ,well iv been bad boy lol took her own snips,right threw them all, except the one going in the nft tank that was in the back lol sorry lads you know they will cum just 2 week........BITCH.......HA GLAD SHE MISSED THE BIG ONE


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

She cut all your clones up?? lol. how many did she chop?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 14, 2013)

manishbatra1989 said:


> We check out some Bubba Kush grown garbage pails in an air conditioned environment...Closed Environment Agriculture.


linky ? linky ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 14, 2013)

In my opinion, it doesn't matter what physical age the new Pope is going to be.

They're always going to be fucking kids.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

That's a very sad fact, All this bollox surrounding who's gonna be the new pope when there's hundreds of catholic priests/fathers guilty of beasting. Makes my fucking blood boil that shit man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

.........


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

@ spoony, so you having a pop at an outdoor this year m8?


----------



## Username42 (Mar 14, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> bad news some lads


That's some heavy stuff right there.... The only time my bird would cut anything down would be to smoke it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

Username42 said:


> That's some heavy stuff right there.... The only time my bird would cut anything down would be to smoke it


My missus doesn't even go near the room, she doesn't want her prints over everything and she also has the ostrich mentality.

"If I don't see it I can pretend it's not there"

Bless her!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

One for the lads!.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a different kettle of fish when I'm watering plants in the bath while she's having a piss, sat there giving it "ooh that purple IS pretty"!.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2013)

day 32 can't stop taking pics of these ones


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> @ spoony, so you having a pop at an outdoor this year m8?


Yeah mate, not to sure how I'm goin about it yet tho lol 
i started germin some bag seed I was gonna throw outside till the dog munched them :/
Got a grapefruit jus poped out the soil today. Was thinking of taking cuttings off her and do them outdoors but not to sure.
U doin an outdoor this year?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm thinking if an outdoor.I wanna make a polytunnel get some peppers toms and other shit in there and a few ladies got a couple of gth left might pop them in


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 14, 2013)

DO YOU POLISH YOU'RE BULB ? , I do , coz my mrs hates knob cheese !


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol my dog ate a couple of seedlings when he was a pup, little fucker lol. Your brave going at it with regular plants m8. I'm all set for mine, dug the holes and ferted them. Got autos 10 ww 5 ak47 got a few cheese and cheese candy autos as freebies so they will be put out too. Think it will be 18 total spread over 3 plots, 4 if i can find another 'secure' location. Thinking im gonna plant them out in may after the frosts, unless we get warm weather early this year.....haha unlikely i know lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol my dog ate a couple of seedlings when he was a pup, little fucker lol. Your brave going at it with regular plants m8. I'm all set for mine, dug the holes and ferted them. Got autos 10 ww 5 ak47 got a few cheese and cheese candy autos as freebies so they will be put out too. Think it will be 18 total spread over 3 plots, 4 if i can find another 'secure' location. Thinking im gonna plant them out in may after the frosts, unless we get warm weather early this year.....haha unlikely i know lol


Yeah I know I could do with a few autos I'm not sure if the cuttings would be done and rooted in time so still unsure.
With our climate it will be fucking September before we get warm weather lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought about doing a couple of photo plants but i'd be gutted if i put months of effort into the thing and it never got to finish. But there was a guy in the outdoor section the other day saying he was gonna do photos. He said he does it every year and named a few strains that do finish on time. I can only remember a few but purple maroc, the church, mazar and skunk#1 were a couple of them


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah ano what ya mean. I might jus risk it lol. doin a 1 plant scrog with these cfls I've got and jus gonna lolly pop it Nd use all the cuttings for clones. Gonna see how many clones I get before deciding wether to put them under the 600's or jus try them outdoors.
On abit of parra since being raided lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> She cut all your clones up?? lol. how many did she chop?


9 mate that were all rooted,lol but i got by bj for her doing it,how not the ones in flower aye?????????£££££££££££3


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 15, 2013)

Fuck me some 1 farted?


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

goooooood mornin uk, time for a show of hands?

"who else gt fkt up last night" 

few bowls me finks. ​


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 15, 2013)

By lookin at the thread think every 1 got fucked up last night delv lol


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 15, 2013)

Soo they ain't coming then dgr lol .


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> By lookin at the thread think every 1 got fucked up last night delv lol


lol thats the way its lookin m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2013)

Right that's the week over for me thank fook. Off to the grow shop 2morro pi k up some a+b ph down and a couple of other bits just don't want to get any more boost bloody expensive stuff might just get the 250 ml bottle


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

you gettin pk 13/14 mate? boost is just a plant prepper for taking in higher amounts of p-k


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeh I've already got that still a full bottle near enough they had there first feed if pk yesterday


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2013)

U only use for a week tho don't ya I've heard it can taint the taste of ya bud


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U only use for a week tho don't ya I've heard it can taint the taste of ya bud


theres alot of ways m8, my way is boosting in flower from 2nd week then addin pk week 6-7 if i have a 8-9week finisher 

i always flush mine for at least a week ( 2 x heavy waterings before harvest )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeh that's what I go for too but this time I'm gonna try 2 feeds of the pk as one if my plants us a late finisher so there having it now and then again in about 2 weeks


----------



## moggggys (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzXOE9KCgvk

thought this was more than funny , 10 hrs ..................


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

Where the fuck is everyone tonight?????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 15, 2013)

I know! the threads been dead for nearly 2 days :/
Maybe every 1's been raided lol
That or there all bashing there bishop.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

Good evening gentle men , another 5 weeks & I will be harvesting again ! Ffs , it's all go !


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

Aye it has been strangely quiet in here. Everyone must be in anti social mode or harvested and to fucked to type lol
Evening baz


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye it has been strangely quiet in here. Everyone must be in anti social mode or harvested and to fucked to type lol
> Evening baz


Ow be CG ? Yes , I think u hit the nail on the head m8 !


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

I be not bad at all m8. Yirsel?


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

sittin huggin the bong watchin........................................... .....

[video=youtube;Ce1ols-lOTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce1ols-lOTU[/video]

...................................man this shit is good when ur stoned


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> sittin huggin the bong watchin........................................... .....
> 
> [video=youtube;Ce1ols-lOTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce1ols-lOTU[/video]
> 
> ...................................man this shit is good when ur stoned


Ha ha I'm the same mate anything about space on tv Nd I'm like a dear in headlights lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

I love watching all those documentaries too mate, when stoned of course Can't be doing with it when i'm sober lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I love watching all those documentaries too mate, when stoned of course Can't be doing with it when i'm sober lol


thats what i call a change of perspective lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 15, 2013)

That's the benefits of weed, Ive got a.d.d so not got the attention when i'm straight. But that stuff fascinates me for sure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I love watching all those documentaries too mate, when stoned of course Can't be doing with it when i'm sober lol


Ha yeah cant b bothered wiv them when I'm sober but when I'm baked I think I'm fucking prof Brian cox lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

My Rez is starting to smell & get a bit foamy ! Is it the bud candy fermenting ? I've got an air stone in there so not stagnant .


----------



## headrushuk (Mar 15, 2013)

evening all like a ninja in the night im on the Hunt for Some Quality gear lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 15, 2013)

absofuckinlutely spannered at the moment , cant hardly type , im here in person just about


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

fk with a duck n the duck ul av fkd .............................................
[video=youtube;6_BGKyAKigs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_BGKyAKigs[/video]
...............................night all, mash up sesh then bed


----------



## moggggys (Mar 15, 2013)

just nigel peppercoked the mrs lappy , she wont be a happy camper when she finds out 


http://i.imgur.com/8ik9X.jpg


----------



## moggggys (Mar 15, 2013)

tonight i was aiming to trim 20 oz , the trim pro would have came in handy , instead im a dribbling mess who cant get a grasp of basic shit except to say the sandwich i had was dropped from valhalla and i want another but im shit out of ham , also inglorious bastards wants watching yet again as its maybe a really under rated film , the trimming isnt happening , tomorrow ill get a grasp , sunday when the kids lad its going to stink rather a lot


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2013)

moggggys said:


> tonight i was aiming to trim 20 oz , the trim pro would have came in handy , instead im a dribbling mess who cant get a grasp of basic shit except to say the sandwich i had was dropped from valhalla and i want another but im shit out of ham , also inglorious bastards wants watching yet again as its maybe a really under rated film , the trimming isnt happening , tomorrow ill get a grasp , sunday when the kids lad its going to stink rather a lot


Lol m8, I only manage 1 plant a day at harvest ! I can highly recommend inglorious bastards . It's sphincter tingling stuff , watch it WELL stoned !


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey all, I was redirect here from another thread I posted 
Once I have moved I am planning on growing, I have just read through the Drug Sentencing Guide lines and I need some pointers please 

I assume even if you are just caught growing the nine plants that keeps you unders a cat 4 (with minimum sentencing). If they wanted to make an example of you they could charge you with supply and possession also if they wanted. The first question is if they did choose to do what I said how would they determine the combination of Mass of product ETC to figure out the sentence. OR would they just charge you on each account and combined the punsihment fine amounts / time?

This is my main group of questions. I want to grow for personal amounts and I am in the processs of working out what the maximum product in my premisies at one time.
*If you are charged solely with cat 4 cultivation apart from the nine plants that are allowed have much dried bud can you process aslo?
* If I had a perpetual system with 9 plants, I would harvest one plant every two weeks so would have 1/2oz to 2oz dried bud in m premises. would this count as a cat 4 cultivation charge?
* If I had four plants, and 4-8oz max at one time, would that still be Cat 4 cultivation?

At the moment I am assuming, if you can grow nine plants for personal - which have an assumed yeild of 40g per plant. You can really only have nine plants with no product in you house. 
If as I would intend to grow four plants at one time, would keeping five (nine plant "allowance" minus my four growing) mutiplied 40g(assumed yeild of plant) in my house keep my as a cat 4 cultivation charge?

Sorry just realized this is quite a long post - I have read the sentencing guideline buts these parts are clear 
Once I finally know the answer I can plan which system I am using when I eventually grow


----------



## Username42 (Mar 15, 2013)

22 shots of espresso and counting.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> just nigel peppercoked the mrs lappy , she wont be a happy camper when she finds out
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8ik9X.jpg


Ha ha ha pmsl fresh white reeboks kickin your ass


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

lads need help ain't never seen these in my run off water before what the fuck are they? I've used plant magic granules on this grow when repotting but never before. These little white things are moving!!! But the ladies are still ok can anyone tell me what they are?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Hey all, I was redirect here from another thread I posted
> Once I have moved I am planning on growing, I have just read through the Drug Sentencing Guide lines and I need some pointers please
> 
> I assume even if you are just caught growing the nine plants that keeps you unders a cat 4 (with minimum sentencing). If they wanted to make an example of you they could charge you with supply and possession also if they wanted. The first question is if they did choose to do what I said how would they determine the combination of Mass of product ETC to figure out the sentence. OR would they just charge you on each account and combined the punsihment fine amounts / time?
> ...


Have u got a criminal record?


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2571456 lads need help ain't never seen these in my run off water before what the fuck are they? I've used plant magic granules on this grow when repotting but never before. These little white things are moving!!! But the ladies are still ok can anyone tell me what they are?


wish you had my microscope lol, where did they come from, run off? are they not spring tails or summink?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> wish you had my microscope lol, where did they come from, run off? are they not spring tails or summink?


I.don't know mate I've never seen em before??? Yeh its runoff water after I hand feed them. They just glide across the top of the water and the e got 2 little things sticking out of there head???


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I.don't know mate I've never seen em before??? Yeh its runoff water after I hand feed them. They just glide across the top of the water and the e got 2 little things sticking out of there head???


are they like millipedes? lol am gunna question you hope you dont mind i hate bugs in the grow area unless i put them there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

No I don't think so mate at first I thought it was off the perlite just shards of it or sumthing. Then the next watering there here again so I thought it could be pollen checked the plants no nanas or owt sound! Then this watering I notice em again so I take a closer look and realise there moving there obviously living in the coco or root mass but are they a threat or not? The only thing I can think of is it from the plant magic granules cuz they say it promotes life in the medium?? But surely u can't see that shit


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

here's hopin it aint Thrip Larvae or Symphilids, have a check up close m8 just wish i could see


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

can you see if they have black heads m8?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't think there thrips cuz I got no leaf damage or anything just a bit of nute burn all my fault I'm going to the grow shop now anyway so gonna ask me man and see what he says too see if he got anything to get rid of em.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope so too mate I've got a 60x scope so I'll have a gander when I get back fuckin shit when this sort of bollocks happens


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I hope so too mate I've got a 60x scope so I'll have a gander when I get back fuckin shit when this sort of bollocks happens


i feel for ya man as i said i h8 the lil blaggers. only thing i can think of that small is larve ( maybe gnats ) giz a shout bk if you get a solid diagnosis


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> can you see if they have black heads m8?


I'm out at the min but from what I could see there just pure white


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

He reckons they larve mate as soon. As he seen the pic he got me a bottle of gnatt off so gonna give em a feed strait away with it try and get the bastards out!!!


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> i feel for ya man as i said i h8 the lil blaggers. only thing i can think of that small is larve ( maybe gnats ) giz a shout bk if you get a solid diagnosis





shawnybizzle said:


> He reckons they larve mate as soon. As he seen the pic he got me a bottle of gnatt off so gonna give em a feed strait away with it try and get the bastards out!!!


i thought so m8, just watch how ur using it and just in case it dont get em - Put potato slices on the surface of the soil. The larvae like it and will be drawn to it.. After about 4 to 5 days, remove the potato slices with the larvae. To get rid of them you can do a lot of things like either use a NO pest strip, neem oil or putting sand on the surface of the soil will suffocate the eggs and get rid of them as well. Tobacco juice kills them, and works well for re-occurrences!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

They sound like springtails for sure shawny. I had them in my 1st grow and was told their harmless. It's still fucking annoying having bugs i know. I was told that they are there because i wasn't letting the whole pot dry out between waterings. they are ment to live in the damp section of soil/coco at the bottom of the pot. Let your medium completly dry out and they should leave


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Hey all, I was redirect here from another thread I posted
> Once I have moved I am planning on growing, I have just read through the Drug Sentencing Guide lines and I need some pointers please
> 
> I assume even if you are just caught growing the nine plants that keeps you unders a cat 4 (with minimum sentencing). If they wanted to make an example of you they could charge you with supply and possession also if they wanted. The first question is if they did choose to do what I said how would they determine the combination of Mass of product ETC to figure out the sentence. OR would they just charge you on each account and combined the punsihment fine amounts / time?
> ...


Check out this website mate. They help ppl like us all the time and if you contact them with your Q's they will give better advice than any of us can(no offence lads), They have a dedicated legal team. Can't say it enough clearUK are the shizz. Also have a look at UKCIA.org


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> They sound like springtails for sure shawny. I had them in my 1st grow and was told their harmless. It's still fucking annoying having bugs i know. I was told that they are there because i wasn't letting the whole pot dry out between waterings. they are ment to live in the damp section of soil/coco at the bottom of the pot. Let your medium completly dry out and they should leave


he didnt mention the usual springtail action m8 - leaping n springin from the medium while watering - i know they are benificial but they are still annoying lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

It was just with him saying they skimmed over the top of the water m8 That's what made me automatically say springtails. I never read any responses to his Q until i wrote mine lol. Oh good morning by the way lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> It was just with him saying they skimmed over the top of the water m8 That's what made me automatically say springtails. I never read any responses to his Q until i wrote mine lol. Oh good morning by the way lol


lol mornin  my mate had them come in some soil once so had a chance to get a good look, fast freaky lil fkrs arnt they? 
if you get a chance try and keep a hold of a few in ur hands it feels proper weird and hard to do without squishin em


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol mornin  my mate had them come in some soil once so had a chance to get a good look, fast freaky lil fkrs arnt they?
> if you get a chance try and keep a hold of a few in ur hands it feels proper weird and hard to do without squishin em


Yh mate they can move for sure lol. I got mine in a bag of biobizz soil they bugged the life outta me(see what i did there) lol, But i just let them be until that grow was done.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Just had one under me scope and its all white with a slightly darker bit in the middle and they do seem to hop along the water just looking at em is making me itch

Oh and think they are spring tails or whatever u said cuz just got a few out on a black jar lid and they hop like fleas or sumthin! So there beneficial not a pest?


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just had one under me scope and its all white with a slightly darker bit in the middle and they do seem to hop along the water just looking at em is making me itch


when you water do they leap from the medium m8? just to rule out springtails 

you can get a gr8 veiw on this..........................................
[video=youtube;8DuRwIGd3II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DuRwIGd3II[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Del theres a critical kush thread in the general section, guys asking what it's like. I rekon you should drop in and show them how it's done with the critical kush
Aww man that made me itchy as hell eeeww


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Del theres a critical kush thread in the general section, guys asking what it's like. I rekon you should drop in and show them how it's done with the critical kush


 thanks bro il drop in a day 55 n harvest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes del that is what I have mate in my coco exactly the same just his are a bit bigger cheers mate


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Right lads gotta go out for a bit so catch youz all in an hour or two
They ain't harmful m8, Very annoying but harmless


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

C bit mate


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes del that is what I have mate in my coco exactly the same just his are a bit bigger cheers mate


just glad we got to it bro, i hate wasted effort with gardening its heartbreaking ive been through it 



Closetgardner said:


> Right lads gotta go out for a bit so catch youz all in an hour or two
> They ain't harmful m8, Very annoying but harmless


ttfn m8


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Have u got a criminal record?


No I do not. I dont engage in any other illegal activitie and dont intend to sell / give anything away


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

wThanks mate that's put my mind at ease now! Just wish I never bought that gnat off stuff now and I've already used it lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

lol we live n learn m8 thats why i questioned u


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheers bro alright here's another one for ya....I'm at day 34 flower and one of the side buds has got a seed in it its not popping out but I know its a seed! But I have no nanas or anything and its just the one bud what could cause this?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lucky, you should be here now, eating cake off my big purple helmet ! I'm still waiting for that pic ! Love u xxx



&#8203;i don't eat cake


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers bro alright here's another one for ya....I'm at day 34 flower and one of the side buds has got a seed in it its not popping out but I know its a seed! But I have no nanas or anything and its just the one bud what could cause this?


lol have you been near or ever had a male or herm or have you been in contact with anyone who has? also females can be pollenated from a male upto 2 miles a way or we cold put it to genetics some females seed them selves when they have been in a stressfull situation  sooooo i await your reply lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i don't eat cake


how about hash brownies? how you doin lucky lucky


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> how about hash brownies? how you doin lucky lucky


no not hash brownies no cake at all, got to look after your self and keep fit, im good and started to use aqua flake but its a fecker with the ph....hows you del ?  x


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> no not hash brownies no cake at all, got to look after your self and keep fit, im good and started to use aqua flake but its a fecker with the ph....hows you del ?  x


lol im a munchie monster but in shape and staying that way  i did tell you about the flakes and causing ph fluctuations like crazy its gunna be epic at the end lol trust me 

all good just siitin watch plants n ppl grow while mashed ( have you ever analized humanity in its glory n blaze )


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol im a munchie monster but in shape and staying that way  i did tell you about the flakes and causing ph fluctuations like crazy its gunna be epic at the end lol trust me
> 
> all good just siitin watch plants n ppl grow while mashed ( have you ever analized humanity in its glory n blaze )


&#8203;when you say epic at the end del are you saying its only going to get worse or are you saying it will be worth all the fecking about with the ph ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeh theve been near males but the boys didn't even have a chance to shoot bolt and its only 1 plant so I ain't worrying fuck it there all nice n sticky very frosty so I'm just gonna let em roll


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh theve been near males but the boys didn't even have a chance to shoot bolt and its only 1 plant so I ain't worrying fuck it there all nice n sticky very frosty so I'm just gonna let em roll


pollen is minute mate and it only takes a minute amount, lets watch n see


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;when you say epic at the end del are you saying its only going to get worse or are you saying it will be worth all the fecking about with the ph ?


just be careful n read alot into it, ive seen varied results and gr8 fk ups when ppl arnt clued up, keep a close eye on it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> pollen is minute mate and it only takes a minute amount, lets watch n see


True.... yes we shall wait and see still looks peng tho lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

gotta go and .............................  tcfn ppl


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> just be careful n read alot into it, ive seen varied results and gr8 fk ups when ppl arnt clued up, keep a close eye on it


&#8203;im on it, ph every 2 days...lot of fecking about with 2part this and ph that...ionic is way easy. i better get good results or i will defo be sending h&g some nasty emails unlucky style


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Soo they ain't coming then dgr lol .


not on time but my mate has a few so ill pick one up within a week for ya mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

anyone use vitalink hydro grow 1 part going to use it on my nft 1 plant grow?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im on it, ph every 2 days...lot of fecking about with 2part this and ph that...ionic is way easy. i better get good results or i will defo be sending h&g some nasty emails unlucky style


no pics hun?.xxx


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> no pics hun?.xxx



hello you  x, of what ? me putting in ph lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

pics of your sweet ass lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

whats your set up hun and nutes you using


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> pics of your sweet ass lol


....or even a brief tasteful glimpse of your vage !


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> pics of your sweet ass lol


ssssshhhhh tut tut hhmmm


drgrowshit said:


> whats your set up hun and nutes you using


&#8203;hell thats a big one lol, as ive got many a grow tray down ive done some runs with lots of nutes side by side just to see what i get...as you no i love ionic( the ionic grow is one i will defo keep with) bloom and boost are shiz. i ran with canna and now im on with h&g aqua flake.......... canna made very little difference to the ionic, im not sure what bloom and boost ive got ( its in a little aluminium can and very concentrated) i will get all the names of the shiz i use and post it on here to moz for you 

i run nft 604's and clone from 2x 205's


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....or even a brief tasteful glimpse of your vage !



&#8203;do you have to ? please don't keep posting this shit


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

I wanted 2 try something diff so for my 1 plant in the 205,iv got vita link 1 part hydro see if there is any diff,any you know your a cutie lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....or even a brief tasteful glimpse of your vage !


i know baz what are thinking lol,dont get me started thinking of that tho lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;do you have to ? please don't keep posting this shit


lol quite a lot, me posting shit ..........its the young 20 something english / american girly with her A1 pro set up that does that !


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> ssssshhhhh tut tut hhmmm
> 
> 
> &#8203;hell thats a big one lol, as ive got many a grow tray down ive done some runs with lots of nutes side by side just to see what i get...as you no i love ionic( the ionic grow is one i will defo keep with) bloom and boost are shiz. i ran with canna and now im on with h&g aqua flake.......... canna made very little difference to the ionic, im not sure what bloom and boost ive got ( its in a little aluminium can and very concentrated) i will get all the names of the shiz i use and post it on here to moz for you
> ...


its the amount of salt with ionics i dont like


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i know baz what are thinking lol,dont get me started thinking of that tho lol


lol m8, if only eh !


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

someone needs to get laid lol



unlucky said:


> &#8203;do you have to ? please don't keep posting this shit


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> I wanted 2 try something diff so for my 1 plant in the 205,iv got vita link 1 part hydro see if there is any diff,any you know your a cutie lol


fill your res up nice and slow in the 205's as you will get lots of roots growing down in to it and the last thing you want is bits of roots cloging up your filter in the water pump, cutie or not i don't like filth unless im the one giving it out lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> someone needs to get laid lol



hhhhhhmmmmmm ok im out of here....chow &#8203;boys


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 16, 2013)

See ya luv....

Big chop down tonight lads can't fuckin wait got the itchy trimmer fingers big time lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> its the amount of salt with ionics i dont like



thats why 2plants in the 205 is better as you will be filling the tray every 3days and that helps with the salt bild up


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

im trying 1 see how it turns out,and trying vitalink 1 part hydro grow with it,you love yir wee flirts mrs dominance


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> im trying 1 see how it turns out,and trying vitalink 1 part hydro grow with it,you love yir wee flirts mrs dominance


flirting is one thing but filth...hhmmm no no don't like that at all and there is no need 4it. good luck with this run and let me know how you get on with it and i might use it too x


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Big chop down tonight lads can't fuckin wait got the itchy trimmer fingers big time lol


Itchy trimmer finger nigga!

[video=youtube;ChSg0-r_jqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ChSg0-r_jqA[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

unlucky said:


> flirting is one thing but filth...hhmmm no no don't like that at all and there is no need 4it. good luck with this run and let me know how you get on with it and i might use it too x


sure will,ppl still think your a man lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

I meant bzoom, but I'm not helping with that. 


unlucky said:


> hhhhhhmmmmmm ok im out of here....chow &#8203;boys


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> See ya luv....
> 
> Big chop down tonight lads can't fuckin wait got the itchy trimmer fingers big time lol


wish it was me m8 lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> sure will,ppl still think your a man lol


&#8203;thats why they want pics of my ass then...fecking fags...lol i don't give a hoot what any fecker thinks of me online at all 4sure


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

no thats just me lol,coz yir a cutie an i know your no man lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> no thats just me lol,coz yir a cutie an i know your no man lol


&#8203;your getting the uk thread charm down to a t 4sure


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Whats happening folks???


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Whats happening folks???



charming filthy flirting thats all pmsl  hows ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

The usual then lol. I'm not to bad pal, Got the green light for another grow so i'm happy


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> The usual then lol. I'm not to bad pal, Got the green light for another grow so i'm happy



so what are you thinking of running with and how many ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Thinking i'd like to have a bash at critical+ or blue dream. Maybe 8 just a totti grow it's only percy so..... What you got going at the mo?


----------



## hairbear (Mar 16, 2013)

paid 100 for 7 grams if i was a girl think i wud cry bo hoe hoe but it was all right smoke


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Alright smoke? If i paid that i'd be expecting it to be the best i've toked on lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Thinking i'd like to have a bash at critical+ or blue dream. Maybe 8 just a totti grow it's only percy so..... What you got going at the mo?[/QUOTE
> 
> exo/kandy kush/og kush/ critical mass/ next generaion dynamite/ and got 4 c99 in a damp towel as we speak


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Who are your c99 by? I heard anything with critical in it is a good yielder


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Who are your c99 by? I heard anything with critical in it is a good yielder


&#8203;2 are from female seeds and the other 2 ive been told to keep my gob shut about where i got them from but they was a gift i got with many others the last time i was in the dam


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

The two you were gifted on the qt are most likely the originals, if they are your more than unlucky lol. The cops took my bros grimm c99 pips i was wounded. I'll maybe need to have a chat with you when they grow up


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> The two you were gifted on the qt are most likely the originals, if they are your more than unlucky lol. The cops took my bros grimm c99 pips i was wounded. I'll maybe need to have a chat with you when they grow up


&#8203;your on it, ye thats cool with me


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Ty i've been trying to get that strain back. Is this your first exo run?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Ty i've been trying to get that strain back. Is this your first exo run?


&#8203;no 2nd run................................


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

How'd it treat you first time round?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2013)

From another thread........... 

*[h=2]Big Bust[/h] There's been a bust in Manchester. 200 plants removed from 3 houses in the same grove. The occupants of the houses are being charged with cultivating cannabis and theft of electricity.​
*


----------



## unlucky (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> How'd it treat you first time round?


was good,think running with the blue's helps 



Saerimmner said:


> From another thread...........
> 
> *Big Bust
> 
> ...


&#8203;lol did they....hhhmmmm


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck getting nabbed with 200 plants lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

It's Percy officer I swear.



Closetgardner said:


> Fuck getting nabbed with 200 plants lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> *theft of electricity.
> ​*


Will have been what got em nicked.

Fecking Chinks no doubt, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeh they fuckin daft why steal leccy tight cunts lol


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Check out this website mate. They help ppl like us all the time and if you contact them with your Q's they will give better advice than any of us can(no offence lads), They have a dedicated legal team. Can't say it enough clearUK are the shizz. Also have a look at UKCIA.org


hey dude I was thinking that earlier. I will email them within the next few days and then post the results on here. Im sure people would want ot know


----------



## welshsmoker (Mar 16, 2013)

as long as we beat the english... lol


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all

Over the last few weeks (apart from trying to workout my growing system I will eventually use) I have been filling in all the little gaps in m cannabis knowledge 
One last stop before I move onto my next section of research I have one question.
I know how hashish is made when no pollentants are used and it is "pure" as it can be. I know that is can only really been screened / ground up and then pressed / heated to bind for the finished product. 

What are the usual bulk out ingrediants used in UK soapbar and UK squidgy black?
apart from the "Red eye express" article refering to the stop soapbar campaign, I cannot find anymore recepies apart from traditional or the one in the Red eye article which I feel may be an extreme example
(10 grams of resin glands (pollen), crushed up 200 grams of dried leaf, bee's wax, condensed milk powder, turpentine, instant coffee powder)

I personally imagine that the mixture of resin glands / plant matter is heated and worked into hash and while it is mallible they chuck all the bulk out shit 
in it!

EDIT - I am aware of the hashish book mentioned - I plan on purchasing this but I dont have the funds ATM


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> What are the usual ingrediants used in UK soapbar?
> 
> (10 grams of resin glands, crushed up 200 grams of dried leaf, bee's wax, condensed milk powder, turpentine, instant coffee powder)


Yep that's the one, if you're lucky.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Those ingredients are pretty much the ones i've herd of too, I've herd of baby formula being used to, fucking horrible when you think about it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

AK at day 34 super frosty


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good shawny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

and here's the other hoes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheers mate...apart from the seed I've found a big robust fucker aswell


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

The trichs will be thick by the time their done, should be nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheers mate that's what I'm hoping for then I'll be able to make a load of.hash.aswell


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 16, 2013)

check out the progress on these babies! they are on the day nine flower and vegged for 31 days.


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Those ingredients are pretty much the ones i've herd of too, I've herd of baby formula being used to, fucking horrible when you think about it


Ive heard with particulally shit soapbar, some people add ketamine to it. TBH I only smoke weed so I dont know if smoking ketamine has any effect.
I also realize that the bulk out will be slightly region specific due to what would be readily on hand.

I was just wondering how the modern UK soapbar varied from that receipe - Obviously not that much


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all. On a seperate topic (i am being a little impatient) delvite posted on my thread https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/633577-growing-uk.html.
I am a noob at growing - but he states good idea to use 3 auto flowers and harverst every two weeks to a month. I assume he means a perpetual system here. Would I be correct?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Hey all. On a seperate topic (i am being a little impatient) delvite posted on my thread https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/633577-growing-uk.html.
> I am a noob at growing - but he states good idea to use 3 auto flowers and harverst every two weeks to a month. I assume he means a perpetual system here. Would I be correct?


yes thats correct.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Hey all. On a seperate topic (i am being a little impatient) delvite posted on my thread https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/633577-growing-uk.html.
> I am a noob at growing - but he states good idea to use 3 auto flowers and harverst every two weeks to a month. I assume he means a perpetual system here. Would I be correct?


If you go with autos on a perpetual cycle then i would suggest trying to get your hands on iranian short flower. If you keep it on a 24/0 light cycle it wont auto flower. This way you can keep a mother plant and work with clones. I believe that the iranian needs to be dropped to 20/4 or 18/6 before it will bloom. Just a thought for you.
Here's a link to a great iranian journal, the guy has been growing it for 3 years so he knows the strain
https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/633664-different-autos.html


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> as long as we beat the english... lol


 ...................................................baaaaaa ram u


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

.............................................................


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha that's a good one del. Ev er grew bubba kush anyone? if so what like?


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

not yet m8 but ive got some 8 ball coming hopefully


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2013)

My next run is in , the church , p e, fruity chronic juice & exodus cheese . That's when these clones of the last lost finish .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2013)

I was going to order 2 packs of beans from BB , they were £25 each , but after tax ect it was over £85 ! Would love to try there wares , I am but a poor heathen !


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

the church? dank stuff that mate, nice line up


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Aye i quite fancied the church after dura was on about it a while ago. You doing a jurno baz? Is your exo the real deal m8?
Me, i don't fucking know what to grow. I got a lot of good strains in the attitude bday promo. Thinking critical+ snowcap la or blueberry headband


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got some bubba kush seeds there getting popped on me next grow along with some blue dream


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

nice m8 cant wait to see them in the thread  im doin one more run with the critical then thinkin some pure purple ak


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Sound i'll just keep mine until i see what yours is like lol. I forgot i've got 5 blue dream too


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

lets see if i can get mine like this..............................................


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> nice m8 cant wait to see them in the thread  im doin one more run with the critical then thinkin some pure purple ak


What can't you wait to see on the thread m8?
Who's pic is that del?


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the answers, I will look into all the auto growing tips, grow guide etc now I know what kind of grow i will be doing. Obviously strain and gardener skill dependant, but whats the average yeild from one auto grown in an 11 pot as suggested by delvite? As it is one plant I am assuming (of course depending on the skill of the grower) 1/2oz-2oz per plant?

Thank for the tips on autos closetgardener - but as I am a noob (as you all can tell ) I just want a normal perpetual auto grow to begin with that I can keep on one light cycle (havent done research but assuming 18/6). When I am a bit more experienced I will branch out so to speak 

EDIT: And LOL after I thought about it for a while it was painfully obvious that he meant perpetual! doh!


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What can't you wait to see on the thread m8?
> Who's pic is that del?


the blue dream m8 my m8 had some, let me toke but didnt share cuts, meh i was happy smokin


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

It should be good to see mine vs shawnys as there's ment to be quite a few phenos, so will be good to see what variety there is
@erdnase, just remember to go with autos on a perp then that means a lot of bean popping. The £'s will eventually add up mate. I can't give you a guesstimate on yield as i've never grew autos before, but from what i've read the more root room makes all the difference with autos


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Thanks for the answers, I will look into all the auto growing tips, grow guide etc now I know what kind of grow i will be doing. Obviously strain and gardener skill dependant, but whats the average yeild from one auto grown in an 11 pot as suggested by delvite? As it is one plant I am assuming (of course depending on the skill of the grower) 1/2oz-2oz per plant?
> 
> Thank for the tips on autos closetgardener - but as I am a noob (as you all can tell ) I just want a normal perpetual auto grow to begin with that I can keep on one light cycle (havent done research but assuming 18/6). When I am a bit more experienced I will branch out so to speak
> 
> EDIT: And LOL after I thought about it for a while it was painfully obvious that he meant perpetual! doh!


lol im ask anyone here im a hard man to understand but a good man to have at hand lol, i do 18/6 with autos all the way and yield anywhere from 3/4 oz up it all depends on the plant and the grower, my motto is " take care of them and they will take care of you " ................................................ ........................

gid up gid up g-giiiid uuuuuuuuup, pump up the base - party time  lv these ducks............................................. ..............

[video=youtube;6_BGKyAKigs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_BGKyAKigs[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Who's pic is that del?


breeders pic m8 i just hope i get big purple fists when i run


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Ha ha yeh.man if your buds end up like that ull be a happy a bunny I reckon I've got about 4-5 weeks left then the bubba and blue dream are getting popped 
.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Are your bubba fems shawny? Are they by HSO to?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes and yes mate lol hso look like a good breeder


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Yh they are mate my next strain of there's is gonna be train wreck


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha yeh.man if your buds end up like that ull be a happy a bunny I reckon I've got about 4-5 weeks left then the bubba and blue dream are getting popped
> .


im gunna really pull the green thumb out then m8 lol il be waitin as there poppin  4-5 weeks il be flippin again i think, im gunna work this run like a parisian prostitute ( hard as fk )


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh they are mate my next strain of there's is gonna be train wreck


just had some purple wreck before crimbo the train wreck cross, really nice smoke


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye i quite fancied the church after dura was on about it a while ago. You doing a jurno baz? Is your exo the real deal m8?
> Me, i don't fucking know what to grow. I got a lot of good strains in the attitude bday promo. Thinking critical+ snowcap la or blueberry headband


2 fekin idol to do a jerno m8 , & it's just GH exo ! I will keep u posted . @dev , yes m8 , church had good reviews , & I'm lovin ya ducks . You're fuckin Quackers ! Lol , c wot I did there !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh they are mate my next strain of there's is gonna be train wreck


Sounds good tw suppose to be a hard hitter isnt it?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm gonna run 2 blue dream, 2 critical+ a snowcap la and a chocolate heaven. Just made my mind up lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> 2 fekin idol to do a jerno m8 , & it's just GH exo ! I will keep u posted . @dev , yes m8 , church had good reviews , & I'm lovin ya ducks . You're fuckin Quackers ! Lol , c wot I did there !


lol uv been talkin to my quack


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> 2 fekin idol to do a jerno m8 , & it's just GH exo ! I will keep u posted . @dev , yes m8 , church had good reviews , & I'm lovin ya ducks . You're fuckin Quackers ! Lol , c wot I did there !


I grew ghs exo a few runs, the smoke was nice but i didn't like the way it grew. It was to spindly, even with lst the node length was just to long to get a good tight bud. But hey don't rule out that being something i could have done better lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds good tw suppose to be a hard hitter isnt it?


Yh mate for a sativa it's a knockout smoke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm gonna run 2 blue dream, 2 critical+ a snowcap la and a chocolate heaven. Just made my mind up lol


Using some of those freebies I see lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

night all bong then bong then bong the a joint in bed  peace out uk


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao to right mate. I'll have my outdoor going from sometime in may too though
Nighty night del cya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

The ak I'm running now was a freebie and defo worth the run can't wait till she's done gonna be a.good smoke


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it afghan kush? I'm off for now anyway see y'all later


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeh afghan kush


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Will have been what got em nicked.
> 
> Fecking Chinks no doubt, lol.


&#8203;fecking....omg yorky lol, you will be saying shiz soon  x


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

lols heres wishin the uk................................................ .......
[video=youtube;J0j3-tmQLjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j3-tmQLjg[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

good sunday morning all just took some pics so away to get the old update done lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Easy boys well over been up since 6 this morning! The missis wouldn't let me side shot her so went out in the garden and planted my male in the ground let's see what happens


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

prob dye due to the cold,or ya south in my best cockney acsent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh most probably but fuck it there was a bit of sun this morning but its gone now lol typical.no I'm not south I'm midlands area


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

fuck we were getting snow yesterday blowing threw!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Weathers mad at the min ain't it don't think I'm gonna bother doing an outdoor this year defo not putting any in the garden now I've got a male in there and ha nt got a good outdoor location so stick with the indoor this year I think


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

if i had a greenhouse in the backs i would give it a go, if i lived in the right place some ppl dont know how lucky they are


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh I was gonna do a polytunnel but fuck it I got enough to be getting on with this year.gonna take a dive into cloning in the next few months can't wait


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

i aint seen a proper season in my life lol i learnt about the 4 in school ( when they could keep me there ) but never actually seen four taking place though out the year


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

think it would need 2 be auto where my bit is


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> think it would need 2 be auto where my bit is


thats all the uk could get away with m8 given temps n amount of light. i may test a la diva auto out doors this year ( low smell quick finisher )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Do any of you lot use cfl's think I'm gonna have to veg with them if I get another tent


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Do any of you lot use cfl's think I'm gonna have to veg with them if I get another tent


i use cfl in my clone / mother room m8  righto im off to prep sunday munch bbl ppl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh that's what I want it for so i can keep 2 mothers and clones and veg em in there then chuck em in the flower tent. Cbit mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

you need 2 get yourself a 150 or 250 300 watt reflector 1 ir 2 of them


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 17, 2013)

Some sunday bud porn for you . Coming down anytime now .


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 2572882
> 
> View attachment 2572883
> 
> ...



&#8203;looking very nice mr, what is it?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> lols heres wishin the uk................................................ .......
> [video=youtube;J0j3-tmQLjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j3-tmQLjg[/video]


i played this to my plants and i swear they have doubled in size


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

not stoppin got the munch cookin. just thought id drop this in................................................ ...

[video=youtube;hkM3Hc9Opxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkM3Hc9Opxg[/video]

.................................bbol ppl, somthing smells good in my kitchen


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

&#8203;del the ppl in the vid are saying you need to add salt lol 

hell its like pill popping time at the care home i work at


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Good afternoon, Got left in my bed today Got up half an hour ago*yawn* good stuff


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good afternoon, Got left in my bed today Got up half an hour ago*yawn* good stuff


lazzzzzzzzzzzzzy man, no point sleeping your life away..lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 17, 2013)

How do  Has anyone here ever had rapid PH dropping from underfeeding? Mine went from 5.8 to 4.0 over the course of the night. I know over feeding is normally the culprit but I put them on a lower dosage (45 ml to 30 liters of water) compared to the minimum dosage because its a haze and they seemed quite sensitive at first. They are stretching like hell now though so I think they need more N. Plants look healthy as well, no burning etc.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> How do  Has anyone here ever had rapid PH dropping from underfeeding? Mine went from 5.8 to 4.0 over the course of the night. I know over feeding is normally the culprit but I put them on a lower dosage (45 ml to 30 liters of water) compared to the minimum of recommended because its a haze and they seemed quite sensitive at first. They are stretching like hell now though so I think they need more N.


&#8203;no thats a new one for me,, sorry i can't help


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh I was gonna get 2 x 250 watt cfl and reflectors and stick em in a 90x90 tent. I've just put my chicken on too smells bostin


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 17, 2013)

White Russian mostly photos of the Northan lights cheese chunks & great white shark will be up later . Any word on them blues unlucky ? .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

They look nice rj they under a 600?


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks m8 2 600s they under that's tent 1 tent 2 got a few more strains but they in week 2 at the moment .


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> White Russian mostly photos of the Northan lights cheese chunks & great white shark will be up later . Any word on them blues unlucky ? .


&#8203;as soon as my hands are on them i will post some on to you, not long now and like i say your name is on the top of the list with the next lot, there looking very yummy mr


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks very much unlucky .


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lazzzzzzzzzzzzzy man, no point sleeping your life away..lol


I'm usually up at the crack of dawn, so a lie in was well due.
@ shawny, you'll like that ak when she's done m8. I grew it out a couple of times, I was vegging it under cfls so it vegged slowly(which i didn't like) great smoke though. I gave drg a couple of cuts and he loved the strain


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 17, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;no thats a new one for me,, sorry i can't help


Cool no probs. I'll up the feed and take it from there


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm usually up at the crack of dawn, so a lie in was well due.
> @ shawny, you'll like that ak when she's done m8. I grew it out a couple of times, I was vegging it under cfls so it vegged slowly(which i didn't like) great smoke though. I gave drg a couple of cuts and he loved the strain


&#8203;i bet she likes that lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol i said up AT the crack of dawn, not up the crack at dawn lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Ha ha... yeh I'm looked n forward too it its starting to smell a bit pissy now in a good way I think lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

I was vegging it under cfls so it vegged slowly(which i didn't like) lol i bet she did



Closetgardner said:


> Lol i said up AT the crack of dawn, not up the crack of dawn lmao


&#8203;hhhmmm hhhhmm tut tut, its defo a man thing...its not all about sex..lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

How much longer does it take to veg under cfl's? I normally flip em at about 18" tall how longs it gonna take to get em this big?

500 watt cfl with 2 mothers in there aswell as clones sys think it wil be ok or more cfl? Total noob to cfl and cloning always been from seed


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Depends how many watts you've got going man. I veg for 6 weeks no matter how big they are, within reason of course. I had 250w drg had them under 250mh and they shot up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know how many watts of cfl I'm gonna need I only need it for 2 mothers and clones so I think 500-600 should be ok but I've never used cfl's before so ain't gotta clue???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

unlucky said:


> I was vegging it under cfls so it vegged slowly(which i didn't like) lol i bet she did
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;hhhmmm hhhhmm tut tut, its defo a man thing...its not all about sex..lol


It fookin is


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

2 mothers and clones, You'd probly be ok with 100/150w per mother and another 100 for starting clones mate. So overall 400w should see you ok man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers man can't wait to cracking with the next lot just wish I had a spare room


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol don't we all mate. It's funny we all start out small then it takes a hold of you and you want to fill every space you can lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright ladies and gents, not stopping gotta go and get my scales looks like it's time to weigh up either later or in the mo eitherway though will be gone 2mo, so aslong as nothing goes wrong I'm getting paid a couple of G's 2mo.

@Delvite what AK are you looking at mate? Been waiting on serious to stock some fems but they're seriously dragging arse and I've missed my window for them this run by the looks of it, the pic you put up looked like a pretty example I'm guessing not serious though with the pure purple comment?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol don't we all mate. It's funny we all start out small then it takes a hold of you and you want to fill every space you can lol


&#8203;this is so true, it must be down to it being a well paid job lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol yeh its blood addictive alright but i friggin love it   what would u say this is? I'm thinking phos? Its only on the 2 big ones and only on about 4or 5 leaves


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Lmao yep you set your own hourly rate
Are you feeding cal/mag shawny?
@drags, That guy i was talking about a few weeks back aint parting with any of those beans mate, soz


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol yeh its blood addictive alright but i friggin love it  View attachment 2572923 what would u say this is? I'm thinking phos? Its only on the 2 big ones and only on about 4or 5 leaves


i think your right it defo looks like that, ask yorky he is the one to ask, you might have to google his answer as he can't tell you in layman terms lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Aye you need a degree in botany to understand him some times llf


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye you need a degree in botany to understand him some times llf



lol this is true, he is defo the one to ask.......


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree the guy knows his stuff, even if it does take ya 20mins to decipher his advice lol. I'm looking forward to see what this triacontanol stuff does that he's testing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers guys yeh giving em calmag but I'm sure its phos. Lol yeh know what u sayin about yorkie he's a clever fucker alright I struggle to understand most things he posts on here lol.I'm not too fussed about it tho as its not coming out on any of the fresh leaves


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Are your temps ok? cold temps can hinder the uptake of phos mate. Got any recent pics of your male gth?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 17, 2013)

That unlucky being dirty again?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

The usual mate lol She does it sneaky tho then makes us look like the filthy mined feckers lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh temps are sound mate min its been is 18 degrees so that's sound and lights on its about 26-29 and I'll take one now and show you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

that's the male not looking good but never mind lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> That unlucky being dirty again?


&#8203;flirty dirty 4sure....lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> The usual mate lol She does it sneaky tho then makes us look like the filthy mined feckers lmao


&#8203;pmsl, that made me wee......................and thats not good


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2573013 that's the male not looking good but never mind lol


He looks good to mate. I'll be gutted for you if the frost kills him. Are the leafs drooping cos of the transplant or the cold?


unlucky said:


> &#8203;pmsl, that made me wee......................and thats not good


Just proves you know what your doing  lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Im not sure mate think its the transplant and I waters it aswell so could be that but to be fair he's just been getting chucked anywhere out the way so I thought this would be best option
And don't.think the frost will kill him he's a hard little fucker lol he's been through some shit these past few weeks lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope he survives cos the light period out side is enough to put him into bloom. That would be good pollen to work with


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

This is why I've hung on to him wouldn't mind making a cross.with gth.but I've still got 2 seeds left you.never know one could.be a male


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> Just thought id drop this in................................................ ...
> 
> [video=youtube;hkM3Hc9Opxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkM3Hc9Opxg[/video]


That's 'Rusty'! I know him (well....met him a couple of times), he lives 2 streets up from my old growhouse.

He grows weed and knocks out DVD's on a huuuuuuge scale!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;pmsl, that made me wee......................and thats not good


mmmmmm i'm thinking Golden Showeres !


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol yeh its blood addictive alright but i friggin love it  View attachment 2572923 what would u say this is? I'm thinking phos? Its only on the 2 big ones and only on about 4or 5 leaves


i think phos, is more like oily splat on yer plants, iv had it a few times, dont look like it to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 2573112 easy yorkie how are we? What's causing this then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

A up jock how's it goin mate? It could be heat stress?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> A up jock how's it goin mate? It could be heat stress?


orite, just been planning for my next grow, think im goin bigger with a 600 for flower 400 for veg, its setting me back near 300, but should get me refunded in a few months haha, 2 weeks flower, my plant has stretched ill get some pictures up later.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to hear mate yeh you can't beat the 600 for flower mate.and hurry up and get sum pics on


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good to hear mate yeh you can't beat the 600 for flower mate.and hurry up and get sum pics on


shooting pistols everywhere, its stretched, but i think it still has some growing to do, got a little clone in straight into flower, once i seen a little rootball, mate the 600 should be fuckin mental.
- 14 days of flower tomorrow. might have to get the pics tomorrow, im not paying a fiver for 2 batteries from the fuckin spar


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2013)

Few pics for yous bellends, not far away now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good there mg some nice foxtailing goin off there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2013)

here's my bitches day 35 today


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Good show as usual mg


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers lads....I don't do shit lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Alright ladies and gents, not stopping gotta go and get my scales looks like it's time to weigh up either later or in the mo eitherway though will be gone 2mo, so aslong as nothing goes wrong I'm getting paid a couple of G's 2mo.
> 
> @Delvite what AK are you looking at mate? Been waiting on serious to stock some fems but they're seriously dragging arse and I've missed my window for them this run by the looks of it, the pic you put up looked like a pretty example I'm guessing not serious though with the pure purple comment?


im looking at these m8............................................... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-pure-ak/prod_647.html


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's 'Rusty'! I know him (well....met him a couple of times), he lives 2 streets up from my old growhouse.
> 
> He grows weed and knocks out DVD's on a huuuuuuge scale!


yep and its all lawful


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

I looked into the freeman more after watching that vid. I couldn't believe my ears at first, crazy stuff if only the masses knew eh!. Seems the magna carta is only for england tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> im looking at these m8............................................... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-pure-ak/prod_647.html


If you want a nice AK mate look at Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

oh yah oh yah im good, clones have come right back after only 3 days of delvite tlc, another week and its on to the veg period


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I looked into the freeman more after watching that vid. I couldn't believe my ears at first, crazy stuff if only the masses knew eh!. Seems the magna carta is only for england tho


 dont we all know this lol have a read and practice your skills on the tv inspector or if the police stop and search you in the street, it kicks up a right stink when you know what your talking about


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If you want a nice AK mate look at Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon


my eyes have drifted this way m8 but im waiting for reviews from pyramid, the galaxy looks nice and is supposed to be a good producer 

compliments of attitude...................................


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

anyone know about, ghs white widow? i want to run that with critical kush next run, all thanks to you delvite


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

havnt done the ghs ww m8 me n the widow dont get on for some reason  if you get a chance - xline ww x bb is a good one. youl be pleased with the critical m8 thats why im runnin again


----------



## delvite (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> dont we all know this lol have a read and practice your skills on the tv inspector or if the police stop and search you in the street, it kicks up a right stink when you know what your talking about


save some money m8 stop paying tv license for a start............................................. ...............................[video=youtube;qI25JB4CCao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI25JB4CCao[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> havnt done the ghs ww m8 me n the widow dont get on for some reason  if you get a chance - xline ww x bb is a good one. youl be pleased with the critical m8 thats why im runnin again


aye man, had my eye on the ck for a while now, just before i found you lol, but i hear the ghs white widow is perty close to the real deal, only for advanced smokers lol, id love to knock my dealer out with it an ask maybe even 3 ton an oz, if it is that good, otherwise the usual 2 ton an oz shall be merry


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Iikode i grew ww by seedsman a while ago. Was impressed with the strain like, i topped and lst mine heavily for 4 tops. The colas were stacked top to bottom. Here's a couple of pics. I never got to harvest that bitch coz the fucking cops took her away at week 4 bloom. Would defo grow her again tho


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Iikode i grew ww by seedsman a while ago. Was impressed with the strain like, i topped and lst mine heavily for 4 tops. The colas were stacked top to bottom. Here's a couple of pics. I never got to harvest that bitch coz the fucking cops took her away at week 4 bloom. Would defo grow her again tho


aye cunts they are, howd you get busted mate? did you have to do any time, an how many plants did ye have?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't know for sure mate. But my missus had fell out with a lassie round our bit a couple of weeks before the bust. She never knew for sure i grew, just that we had grass all the time. She'd said to my missus a few times "youz must me growing that stuff,there's no way youz can afford that all the time" and coz my bird thot they were "good pals" she never admited it or denied it. So it had to have been her. Plus i get vallies on script fae the doc and the police said that i was supposed to be punting them too when they interviewed me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> save some money m8 stop paying tv license for a start............................................. ...............................[video=youtube;qI25JB4CCao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI25JB4CCao[/video]


lol havent paid mine in years, and the conversations at the door with the TV inspectors rather amuses me, they get so frustrated bless em when ya wont give ya name no matter how they try n trick you into giving it to em lmao, longest ive kept one chatting at the door before he finally got pissed off was about 40mins


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Don't know for sure mate. But my missus had fell out with a lassie round our bit a couple of weeks before the bust. She never knew for sure i grew, just that we had grass all the time. She'd said to my missus a few times "youz must me growing that stuff,there's no way youz can afford that all the time" and coz my bird thot they were "good pals" she never admited it or denied it. So it had to have been her. Plus i get vallies on script fae the doc and the police said that i was supposed to be punting them too when they interviewed me.


aye fuckin bollox, iv been interviewed a few times for a bunch of shyte i take em on a ride of their lives haha, chatting all sorts of shit.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol havent paid mine in years, and the conversations at the door with the TV inspectors rather amuses me, they get so frustrated bless em when ya wont give ya name no matter how they try n trick you into giving it to em lmao, longest ive kept one chatting at the door before he finally got pissed off was about 40mins


iv chatted to a huge noggor at the door for like half an hour, now when he comes he has the leaflet in hand, asks for my mum i look at him and he says 'have a noice da' then leaves haha


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye fuckin bollox, iv been interviewed a few times for a bunch of shyte i take em on a ride of their lives haha, chatting all sorts of shit.


Aye they couldn't prove i was selling them, i wasn't cos i like them to much to sell lol. I know what i'm doing with they fuckers mate


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> save some money m8 stop paying tv license for a start............................................. ...............................[video=youtube;qI25JB4CCao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI25JB4CCao[/video]


LOL, when i get my own place im going to do this. massive savings on 11 quid a month.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye they couldn't prove i was selling them, i wasn't cos i like them to much to sell lol. I know what i'm doing with they fuckers mate


yeah i hate it when they are tryin to get you to grass, i remember being in the cells for 13 hours under the age of 16, remembering that me and my mates had a deal of no snitching, the next day i found out all 4 of them were let out after being in the cells for less than 5 hours, grassing cunts, cannot believe that i fell for that, and picked up 5 charges, ohh well got mysel a good name on it lmao. 

-btw the charges were only minor, vandalism, breach of the peace, theft, and some other shit, but still, that was the day i first seen myself with some bawzz lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

That's bad shit mate, At least you kept your pride man.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That's bad shit mate, At least you kept your pride man.


aye, i was pissed of to high heavens but, felt kinda good that i didnt fold haha


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

Well i'm off mate maybe catch ya the morin lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh most probably but fuck it there was a bit of sun this morning but its gone now lol typical.no I'm not south I'm midlands area


yesterday nice enough , stuck the M39s into the greenhouse , roll on summer 

this morning .... heavy snow !!!! gone by the afternoon replaced with baking sunshine 

wtf is going on ?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Do any of you lot use cfl's think I'm gonna have to veg with them if I get another tent


yep 

a T5 array with 8 x 48 ( i think , something like that ) plus when needed 3x36w T8 wilkinsons lights for you rhouse screwed together under a diy frame , its mainly for the large cloner but can be called to veg when needed 


also have a few 250-300 cfl that i drop into the parapolic shades if im using a tent


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2573112 easy yorkie how are we? What's causing this then?


It looks like a magnesium deficiency started to take hold but then sorted it's self out as it hasn't spread down the leaf to the node, have you checked your run off PH?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I managed to find an old 'Nokia N-Gage' (remember those!?) game in the shite drawer, they happen to be on SD cards so I formatted the game and stuck the card in my camera.

The bigger 'Two Toke Killer'.
(spindly and sparse as fuck frame to it) 



The smaller 'Two Toke Killer'
(Sparse but lots shorter)



Some of Pukka's 'Grape Kush x Psychosis'.



And the 'Smelly Fingerez' mother.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2013)

I'M A FREEEEE MAN!

Has been a while! Life as a sous chef bloody sucks, but not any more! Granted unemployment for the next year and a half means bugger all chance of getting my own grow up as has long been the plan, but god i'm glad to be out of that kitchen. I ahve a spare minute or two to myself again  Even managed to get all legal with the boss who thought he'd be sneaky and underpay me on the presumption that i was required to do any hours regardless of the salary. So whoop, i got me a fat pay cheque. Who has a harvest in then?  while i joke, well sod it, am i really joking?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

Tip Top lad, now then.

Long time no speak.

I would have thought unemployment should solidify getting a grow on, you certainly wouldn't have top worry about getting hold of cuts.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 17, 2013)

@shawny just get a small hid, a 150 or 250 wont need any extraction in a 90x90 tent, cfls realy are not worth it


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tip Top lad, now then.
> 
> Long time no speak.
> 
> I would have thought unemployment should solidify getting a grow on, you certainly wouldn't have top worry about getting hold of cuts.


Can't rent a house if i've no income. You should know what i'm like aobut the whole JSA and HB and such. Not for me. gonna be at home with the parents for the next year while i teach myself a few more A levels and enjoy doing some cooking. Havn't had a smoke in months and months. As said though, if you've anything about, i've some money to blow for me and my gf's late valentines day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> As said though, if you've anything about, i've some money to blow for me and my gf's late valentines day


I haven't myself mate, I'm in between. 

I'm sure one of the lads does though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

*If anybody has decent gear ready to go out the door could somebody please sort Tip Top out.

He's an old-school vet of the thread we just don't see much of him these days, I will personally vouch for him being safe as houses.

And don't be having his pants down over the price either!.......*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

Right then I'll speak to you all soon, I fly out to Poland tomorrow for a week and then drive to Prague (Czech Republic) for the week after.

I plan on getting some wind tunnel time notched up while I'm in Prague at the Skydive Arena.

[video=youtube;_XxyZ0oGJ8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_XxyZ0oGJ8M[/video]

I'll see if I can talk somebody into sneaking off with me for the afternoon to film it..........


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 17, 2013)

Just coming Down
need a week for drying tip top .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just coming Down
> need a week for drying tip top .


Nice one Rolla, top lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

so what's been gannin on since i left? sweet fa or endless banter? 

enjoy the hol yorkie, you got a sittter for them bitches?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

dont know not been on last few weeks (relay!)just on and offs lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

walking dead day today see whats up in post apocalypse world this week.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning shit brains, Hows the thread dwellers today?


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

well good mornin uk, thought a was gunna get up to nice white snow but got up to bliddy rain lol.
looks like im gunna have to do another run in full hps start no mh because ppls are being twats lol.
mh bulb is still not here and in a few days im gunna have to keep to plans and get them into their homes because the rootage is creeping out the bottom 
got the clones in from my noob veg guy and he had rather mistreated them  they were pretty much shocked to fk when i got them but they are bouncing back rapid with a bit of lv  got some nice pics in the process of them coming back..............................cant wait lol its nearly that time again


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Morning shit brains, Hows the thread dwellers today?


mornin m8 lol alls good here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> enjoy the hol yorkie, you got a sittter for them bitches?


Only just, lol.


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

wakey wakey, morning music  .................................................. ...
[video=youtube;AEq62iQo0eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope u have fun on your hols yorkie lad


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

i see snow blowing threw


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Me too drg fucking h8 the snaw


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 18, 2013)

Chuck Berry just hurts my ears right now. Far too asleep. Always the problem with cooking with wine. always ends up as half a bottle for the pot half a bottle for the chef, and following that half bottle well it's only good manners to open a second bottle or so. Ah well, weekend is over, time to plough on with the semi-healthy lifestyle of cooking me grub and excersize. Kinda.

And nice and subtle Yorky, i like it


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

@ yorky is this true/possible
*

I will post picture of my latest fan leaf clones as soon as they form multiple shoots ( as they always do) which should take a week or so.
Just to explain the science ,as many dont understand how growth can take place without any nodes or branches-Once the healthy Fan leaf is placed into its growing medium the blade continues to produce IAA(auxin) which is sent down the petiole as usual where it accumulates and forms a callus tissue;a mixture of merismatic and parenchyma cells.These cells have no determined fate and as such can differentiate in all directions. The IAA continues to accumulate in the callus until such a concentration is reached that roots are formed. The roots produce cytokinins(CK) a hormone that is transported upwards and accumulates in the callus. As the concentration increases the stimuli causes multiple shoot formation and you have a plant with between 1 and 5 stems.​




*


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

is that not tissue culture your asking about unlucky? I believe it is possible but very difficult to pull off


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 18, 2013)

ive heared you can do it too. ive had a fan leaf start growing budd out of it


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a few wee pics of my lemon skunk and dog kush


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> is that not tissue culture your asking about unlucky? I believe it is possible but very difficult to pull off


yes thats what im chatting about, will you get new shoots or will it just stay the same as in the pic ?

View attachment 2574500


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/503685-marijuana-tissue-culture-success.html?highlight=tissue+culture This thread will put into words what i can't lol. From what i understand the pic you show would produce apical shoots its these that are your new stems....i think lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> yes thats what im chatting about, will you get new shoots or will it just stay the same as in the pic ?
> 
> View attachment 2574500


aint used that method but heard/read/seen it does work


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi dst, since your lurking mate. Which way is parent is my dog leaning towards?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

why do some people like to make life difficult....lol.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

&#8203;big thankyou chaps, wish i had the time to have a go at this just to see how it turns out, its defo got me thinking


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

DST said:


> why do some people like to make life difficult....lol.



&#8203;think i must have merrycan blood in me lol


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Hi dst, since your lurking mate. Which way is parent is my dog leaning towards?


looks more like the short one lad. Nice fat and waxy looking OG leaves too.It's easier to tell in flower but I reckon she's probably more like the one Don had a while back from looking at it (which is a topper pheno).


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

tissue culture explained......................................... ............[video=youtube;2czIdAz7sj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2czIdAz7sj8[/video]


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

DST said:


> looks more like the short one lad. Nice fat and waxy looking OG leaves too.It's easier to tell in flower but I reckon she's probably more like the one Don had a while back from looking at it (which is a topper pheno).


Cheers D, That put a smile on my face I'll post more as she develops. She's been on 12/12fs and showed sex a few weeks ago, i pulled 4 sacs off her and no more have appeared


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone else that's grew dog had it top its self on the side branching?


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Anyone else that's grew dog had it top its self on the side branching?


im just watching and learning about the pheno atm m8, but hey that would save me a job


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Anyone else that's grew dog had it top its self on the side branching?


&#8203;not with the dog but some of my og kush as done just that.....i like it a lot


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you got the dog too mate?


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

whoa whoa whoa why arent mine topping them selves, thats not fair at all lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;not with the dog but some of my og kush as done just that.....i like it a lot


Cheers for that, It must be a trait that's came from the og kush then. Pretty sure dog is og kush x headband


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Have you got the dog too mate?


which direction did you shoot that q m8


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;big thankyou chaps, wish i had the time to have a go at this just to see how it turns out, its defo got me thinking


that must have hurt Blondie


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> which direction did you shoot that q m8


At you mate


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

what next buds that trim there selfs....i wish


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> that must have hurt Blondie


&#8203;over my head......... ?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

you thinking lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Easy boys just on me dinner bout to av a joint @ yorkie yeh I think its under control now not seeing any fresh rust spots so should be ok  and @ ikode I can't get another hid bulb cuz I haven't got another main to plug into so justhonna get a 500 watt cfl and that should be fine for 2 mothers and clones ya get me


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> you thinking lol



git................................. but a lovable one


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> At you mate


im waiting and watching that one m8, i plan a few a head so im full for now. would lv a stable mother to drag down into my lab but busy busy busy i dont like neglecting them


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;over my head......... ?


lol lucky lucky - the battery in my fone is dead........................................where did you bury yours  ( lol we lv ya really )


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be growing this pheno for a while, so any time mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

you need a bit of banter


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll be growing this pheno for a while, so any time mate


what the dog mate


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol lucky lucky - the battery in my fone is dead........................................where did you bury yours  ( lol we lv ya really )





drgrowshit said:


> you need a bit of banter



&#8203;pmsl, i love you too, banter is a must 4sure.............and you can only get it on the uk thread


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

uk does it best and has done from the start


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what the dog mate


Yh mate, gonna take a few puppys off her and keep her going. I was ment to be giving tickle and scotia a couple of cuts, i took the cuts and rooted them then i watered them the day before the fairy was ment to collect them. Well i watered them with the wrong spray bottle(it had zoflora disinfectant in it oops) lol First time i've ever killed clones


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

whats with all the      i hope your all having fun  lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> whats with all the      i hope your all having fun  lol


lol as always, heres a hint - can you remember smoking waterfalls/ghosts/clouds? i fancied a change so knocked one up old school style ( bottle n lighter ) n just stitched myself


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got tourettes, dunno about the rest of them lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

right all my services are needed else where so...........................stay happy, stay high


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Cya later del


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol as always, heres a hint - can you remember smoking waterfalls/ghosts/clouds? i fancied a change so knocked one up old school style ( bottle n lighter ) n just stitched myself


hahahah rats tails clouds n waterfalls hahahah blast from the past. bet you howked your guts up coughin?


DST said:


> looks more like the short one lad. Nice fat and waxy looking OG leaves too.It's easier to tell in flower but I reckon she's probably more like the one Don had a while back from looking at it (which is a topper pheno).


someone say woof?




The smelly fingerez


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

there some nice pics don!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;think i must have merrycan blood in me lol


dont know about that , ....but if you ever want enlish cock in you , giv uz a shout !


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

looks to be leaning on the sativa side (or more precisely, Sour D side) with those pinnate fan leaves. Very nice Don.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah rats tails clouds n waterfalls hahahah blast from the past. bet you howked your guts up coughin?
> 
> someone say woof?
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

well if it's already in 12/12 it sure is a short one. good luck with it.


Closetgardner said:


> Cheers D, That put a smile on my face I'll post more as she develops. She's been on 12/12fs and showed sex a few weeks ago, i pulled 4 sacs off her and no more have appeared


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

is shexy yesh. i'm just giving it ripen now probably have a tester branch off it tonight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice don loom at those fat calyex's that's gonna be some tasty shit mate wouldn't mind a sample  lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

back to full health ppl....................................................







....................................full story mega upload in my thread


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

just got it del,looking nice,what do you guys think hydro grow weak,in soil?


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> just got it del,looking nice,what do you guys think hydro grow weak,in soil?


what do you mean m8? transplanting? growing in?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> dont know about that , ....but if you ever want enlish cock in you , giv uz a shout !


&#8203;enlish................cock is it over 7" and free from cheese lol ya dirty git


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

no using vilalik hydro bloom in soil that needs a feed


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol as always, heres a hint - can you remember smoking waterfalls/ghosts/clouds? i fancied a change so knocked one up old school style ( bottle n lighter ) n just stitched myself


&#8203;im blonde what are you going on about ? how the hell do you smoke a waterfall/a ghost or a fecking cloud ?


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> no using vilalik hydro bloom in soil that needs a feed


dont know about that m8 seems iffy i dont know if they are designed differently


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

god sake unlucky you lower the tone with your filth,howz the ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Very nice don loom at those fat calyex's that's gonna be some tasty shit mate wouldn't mind a sample  lol



folks think i'm friggin silk road these days or what lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> dont know about that m8 seems iffy i dont know if they are designed differently


i meant veg lol stoned,but prob sameanswer


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> folks think i'm friggin silk road these days or what lol.


 lol its grownado's nowa days m8


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

lol like don


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im blonde what are you going on about ? how the hell do you smoke a waterfall/a ghost or a fecking cloud ?


its magic i tell ya lol, al do a full smoke vid one day and feature one for you


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> folks think i'm friggin silk road these days or what lol.


&#8203;you are don we all no that and its all over the net..lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> god sake unlucky you lower the tone with your filth,howz the ass


&#8203;very toned 4sure


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

well blonds are thick and your not the bulb is not onfull spec at all times lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> its magic i tell ya lol, al do a full smoke vid one day and feature one for you



its still over my head del...ive not got a clue what your going on about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

just like pics of your face luv. probably a lot more aswell  

@ Del,

I might get the dremmel out and make a classy glass waterfall. you want one making? 2 ltr placca one tastes like shite after a few gans


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> well blonds are thick and your not the bulb is not onfull spec at all times lol


hey don't be like that, you don't want the &#8203;4plant wannnnaa beeee back do ya


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> its still over my head del...ive not got a clue what your going on about


now your pulling my plonker lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

more pics would be good tho


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just like pics of your face luv. probably a lot more aswell
> 
> @ Del,
> 
> I might get the dremmel out and make a classy glass waterfall. you want one making? 2 ltr placca one tastes like shite after a few gans


lol and lol  im ok for now m8 am still on a journey for the perfect bong, nearly bought a 3ft glass one from america the other day but it wouldnt get ova in one peace and customs would want there cut


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Well if ya don't ask ya don't get lol. So don what's your experience with cfl's for vegging?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

sweet an sour,looking good,old pic lol i think now


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just like pics of your face luv. probably a lot more aswell
> 
> &#8203;ye lots of pics of me but not dirty pics some with boobs out and some with my ass on show,,it was work and all pics i vetted first so im happy and the money was good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol and lol  im ok for now m8 am still on a journey for the perfect bong, nearly bought a 3ft glass one from america the other day but it wouldnt get ova in one peace and customs would want there cut



Have a look at the helux bong I think its called that anyway you put ice in the middle of it so its a nice smooth cool smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2013)

@drgrow a m8 of mine used a little bit of ionic grow in soil cos he had nothing else and it burnt it to fuck.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> now your pulling my plonker lol


&#8203;if i don't no then i don't no...as simple as that........


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

let us see them stop being a bore i love blondes tho,went off the look i went for,got a Bronte MAD as a brush


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @drgrow a m8 of mine used a little bit of ionic grow in soil cos he had nothing else and it burnt it to fuck.


ionics is strong stuff


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well if ya don't ask ya don't get lol. So don what's your experience with cfl's for vegging?


shyte shyte shyte, they dont save energey you need more cfl wattage than hid, and also tbh they are hotter than a small hid 150 ot 250, i had my tent full of them and couldnt keep the temps below 30c. just plug a small hid into an extension mate cfls are pure utter shit


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

@Drg, the difference in ph between the two might fuck your soil up mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > just like pics of your face luv. probably a lot more aswell
> ...


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> let us see them stop being a bore i love blondes tho,went off the look i went for,got a Bronte MAD as a brush


&#8203;there not for you 2stroke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shyte shyte shyte, they dont save energey you need more cfl wattage than hid, and also tbh they are hotter than a small hid 150 ot 250, i had my tent full of them and couldnt keep the temps below 30c. just plug a small hid into an extension mate cfls are pure utter shit


pure bollocks that man. you aren't managing the temp around your grow area properly i'd bet.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

have a look in my journal don 2 weeks flower now


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> unlucky said:
> 
> 
> > shake your money maker eh lol.
> ...


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right i get the picture hahaha i got a nice ehle one lately, saving up for the pre cooler which costs 3 x the money the bong does lol.
> 
> you checked aqualabtech? you could spend daft money there.


 just looking for perfection lol same as most


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

past your sellbuy date soon


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> past your sellbuy date soon


if thats at me mr 2stroke then im past it now lol , still i don't think you will say no kiss-ass


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;there not for you 2stroke


just for fun now


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> past your sellbuy date soon


lol god lvs a trier


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ionics is strong stuff


Aye he thot a wee bit would be alright but ended up killing it, was only small tho


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

if i remember right your the same age as me


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

ill tell yaz when the mrs is in softsecrets,you WOULD want me!fact


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> if i remember right your the same age as me


&#8203;yes but do you look after your self, i eat good yummy food not kfc and big macs, i run and keep my self fit...bet i can piss all over you  with sit ups..... i do over 300 sit ups every day......do fill me in  on how you look after your self lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he thot a wee bit would be alright but ended up killing it, was only small tho



my very fisrt post on here was about some clones burnt to fec with ionic, now i love the stuff as its cheap and you only need a little bit at a time


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ill tell yaz when the mrs is in softsecrets,you WOULD want me!fact


&#8203;i want you now you sexy fang


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Notice the long pause...........He'll be trawling the net looking for a pic to post haha


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yes but do you look after your self, i eat good yummy food not kfc and big macs, i run and keep my self fit...bet i can piss all over you  with sit ups..... i do over 300 sit ups every day......do fill me in  on how you look after your self lol


a few years ago in the army i used to do 62 pressups ans 89 sit ups in 2 mins that were the 2 min tests you need 50 o each


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeh cheers don day think a 500 watt cfl for 2 mothers and clones will be sufficient or 2x 250 one with a reflector and one hanging down? Its gonna be a 90x90 tent btw


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> a few years ago in the army i used to do 62 pressups ans 89 sit ups in 2 mins that were the 2 min tests you need 50 o each


&#8203;your not in the army now and think you can't do 10 sit ups, bet im right...what did you have for t and no bull shit


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

na would get my fbif shes good in 5 years lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> my very fisrt post on here was about some clones burnt to fec with ionic, now i love the stuff as its cheap and you only need a little bit at a time


Aye it's all I use at the min, good gear


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

chips with 3 cheese mealted over the top yum waiting on the cheese melting


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> na would get my fbif shes good in 5 years lol


&#8203;are you ic3 ? lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's all I use at the min, good gear


all i used for hydro trying vita link easy 1 part this run,anyday


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2013)

I've never even looked into any other nutes, the ionics doin the job and you get big jars of it for cheap enough


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> chips with 3 cheese mealted over the top yum waiting on the cheese melting


&#8203;so your new name is 2stroke chunky ass, its not good. why did you let your self go after the army


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's all I use at the min, good gear


&#8203;im only chatting about ionic grow as i think there boost and bloom are naff, the blue's do well with ionic grow from start to finish with fec all els


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

ate the same inthe army,food is fuel as they say,done the steroid thing then thought fuk i learned how 2 grow and........MUNCHIES LOL in still young


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im only chatting about ionic grow as i think there boost and bloom are naff, the blue's do well with ionic grow from start to finish with fec all els


i use there bloom and boost and mine do alright, couple of weeks of ripen at the end mind. What u using then?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i use there bloom and boost and mine do alright, couple of weeks of ripen at the end mind. What u using then?



i will always have ionic in the room thats for sure and its so dam easy to use, canna and h&g and other shiz...h&g is getting on my tits fecking ph up and down like drgrowshit's 4 incher lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> i will always have ionic in the room thats for sure and its so dam easy to use, canna and h&g and other shiz...h&g is getting on my tits fecking ph up and down like drgrowshit's 4 incher lol


think ill stick with it for the meantime, fuck that phin shit, it's bad enough for the two weeks with ripen never mind the whole fuckin grow


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

naaaaaaaaaaaaa 8


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

need to go mrs want a cozzy,ill FUCK YOU later lucky


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaa 8



lol...... no pics please stumpy


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> need to go mrs want a cozzy,ill FUCK YOU later lucky


&#8203;cool i will get my 2page book out ready...lol ok chow for now and im out of here to...night all  x


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 18, 2013)

Talking about ic3 where is he ? Haven't opend my MI5 code cracker app to configure his spelling for a while . Dgr if you put the same time in wrapping them clones nicely as you have trying to see unlucky's nickers I would be swimming in phsyco pal LMAO . 

Sorry mate I'm bored shitless lmao.


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Talking about ic3 where is he ? Haven't opend my MI5 code cracker app to configure his spelling for a while . Dgr if you put the same time in wrapping them clones nicely as you have trying to see unlucky's nickers I would be swimming in phsyco pal LMAO .
> 
> Sorry mate I'm bored shitless lmao.


lol.........................................


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 18, 2013)

Lmao delv how's things bro ?


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

alls good on the delven front m8 just prepin for the next run, takin in the uk bud porn and scouting info hows you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers don day think a 500 watt cfl for 2 mothers and clones will be sufficient or 2x 250 one with a reflector and one hanging down? Its gonna be a 90x90 tent btw


Straight up overkill man the 250 is huge too. If its just for veg a a 200 will do, if your wanting to churn out clones an fast then up it yeah but honestly i use a 200 in a reflector for my lot, about a dozen in the space than you're talking in terms of footprint.

more than that and yea you will deffo have heat issues, think the size of a lamp in a normal room, you wouldn't touch it after an hour it'd been on, now imagine a cfl the size of a 2L pop bottle on for 18 hours. double that and you could probably cook on back of the reflector.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pure bollocks that man. you aren't managing the temp around your grow area properly i'd bet.


Before i bought my 250 hid, i had 250w cfl in reflector, 85w cfl bulb and a few 20 watters around for side lighting, temps wouldnt drop below 30 unless it was freezing inside, my 250 hid didnt even need extraction in the same tent.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;yes but do you look after your self, i eat good yummy food not kfc and big macs, i run and keep my self fit...bet i can piss all over you  with sit ups..... i do over 300 sit ups every day......do fill me in  on how you look after your self lol


100 situps, 100 pushups 3 wanks and 10-20 pull ups every morning.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Straight up overkill man the 250 is huge too. If its just for veg a a 200 will do, if your wanting to churn out clones an fast then up it yeah but honestly i use a 200 in a reflector for my lot, about a dozen in the space than you're talking in terms of footprint.
> 
> more than that and yea you will deffo have heat issues, think the size of a lamp in a normal room, you wouldn't touch it after an hour it'd been on, now imagine a cfl the size of a 2L pop bottle on for 18 hours. double that and you could probably cook on back of the reflector.


i still have 2 250w cfls lying around,sometimes i dual wield them and pretend im in star wars.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Straight up overkill man the 250 is huge too. If its just for veg a a 200 will do, if your wanting to churn out clones an fast then up it yeah but honestly i use a 200 in a reflector for my lot, about a dozen in the space than you're talking in terms of footprint.
> 
> more than that and yea you will deffo have heat issues, think the size of a lamp in a normal room, you wouldn't touch it after an hour it'd been on, now imagine a cfl the size of a 2L pop bottle on for 18 hours. double that and you could probably cook on back of the reflector.


Alright matey I'll take your word for it I'll just get a 250 and see how she rolls at that I've got one of those Honeywell fans aswell that I can blow on the bulb to keep it cool can't fookin wait excited about the blue dream and bubba kush


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 100 situps, 100 pushups 3 wanks and 10-20 pull ups every morning.


what!!!!!!! No cock pushups ????


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> what!!!!!!! No cock pushups ????


LMAO, iv got a 6400k blue 250w cfl lying around av got another one but its a flowering bulb, suppos i could throw it ur way, but be warned you might have to keep it on 24/0 because for some reason only half of the tubes light up after being on and off on a timer. its brand new only been on 24/0 for like 6 weeks, hasnt been used since.
- if you can wait, im going to get it refunded by the ebay buyer i can get a new one i think, ill just have to send it back to them get a new one, and pass it along ur way for cheap.

- why do you think i can only do 10-20 pullups? im too knackerd from layin on my cock haha am wasted the now,.


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

lol night all


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

sex mad the lot of you, do you think of any other thing apart from this ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol night all


&#8203;night del and thankyou for all your help 2day  x


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 18, 2013)

Arrrrrgh fucking seeds! 
This GF has jus stopped growing in been in coco for like 5 days nearly Nd it still ain't poped it's head out.
Clone only for me from now on!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Nan night del boy x


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Arrrrrgh fucking seeds!
> This GF has jus stopped growing in been in coco for like 5 days nearly Nd it still ain't poped it's head out.
> Clone only for me from now on!


&#8203;why did you try to pop it in coco ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Arrrrrgh fucking seeds!
> This GF has jus stopped growing in been in coco for like 5 days nearly Nd it still ain't poped it's head out.
> Clone only for me from now on!


Don't you germ in kitchen roll or cup of water? I've heard if u germ in soil it can take up to 2 weeks to sprout


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

getting them to pop in rockwool can be hard at times, better with kitchen roll as shawny says


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeh kitchen rolls the way to go IMO normally they will germ within 24 hours but u gotta keep em warm in a seal bag with air blown in it that way I've had about 95% success


----------



## Username42 (Mar 18, 2013)

I stick in some soil.... rarely more than 7 days to sprout and quicker to grow since no transplant shock. obviously not practical if growing tons of plants though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

So then lucky what region u from ?


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh kitchen rolls the way to go IMO normally they will been within 24 hours but u gotta keep em warm in a seal bag with air blown in it that way I've had about 95% success


i just wet a paper towel stick that in a dish make some very small lines in the towel so when the seed pops it will grow out the seed nice and straight and just put a plate over the top and then put them on top of the fridge.... it works for me and im sticking to it lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So then lucky what region u from ?


&#8203;madchester girly now but born in oz and lived in scotland for many a year


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> sex mad the lot of you, do you think of any other thing apart from this ?


sometimes i think about my plants, but even then i have a big titted shagable blonde in the back of my mind.

- not you...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure about the fridge thing but I like the little lunes idea gonna try that next its a right bastard when they curl up lol


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sometimes i think about my plants, but even then i have a big titted shagable blonde in the back of my mind.
> 
> - not you...


&#8203;i know its not me as my boobs are not big


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh kitchen rolls the way to go IMO normally they will germ within 24 hours but u gotta keep em warm in a seal bag with air blown in it that way I've had about 95% success


ontop of the sky box is the best way, with kitchen roll in between 2 plates ontop of each other, keeps it humid and warm 24hr success, but i allways kill the fuckers once they go into the soil.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;i know its not me as my boobs are not big


lol, is that realy you in ur avatar?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;madchester girly now but born in oz and lived in scotland for many a year


Fuckin ell been about abou a bit then  fookin manc ay bloody ell yor all up north


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ontop of the sky box is the best way, with kitchen roll in between 2 plates ontop of each other, keeps it humid and warm 24hr success, but i allways kill the fuckers once they go into the soil.


 You must over water em or sumthin that's the only way I've ever killed seedlings


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You must over water em or sumthin that's the only way I've ever killed seedlings


yeah im not sure, they had eagle clawing leaves, so yeah maybe that was the problem, been staring at me plant for 20 mins now, and im thinking about stickin with soil, i mean its working this fucker somthing good so might not take the coco route, still got a few weeks to think it over though.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol, is that realy you in ur avatar?


i don't no how many times ive said yes.......its getting a tad yawning yawning fecking yawning...lol sorry...hhmm


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell been about abou a bit then  fookin manc ay bloody ell yor all up north


up north is good...we are all funny feckers 4sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Go coco mate its good stuff or mix coco with soil? I'm a big fan of coco I prefer to flush feed with it proper soak it till good run off then let em dry out till u water again works a treat....apart from when there small of course


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeh to be fair every time I've worked away up north we've had a good fookin time your not stuck up like those southern fairy's lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go coco mate its good stuff or mix coco with soil? I'm a big fan of coco I prefer to flush feed with it proper soak it till good run off then let em dry out till u water again works a treat....apart from when there small of course


once i get them going im alright, its just the seedlings, iv heard overwatering causes eagle claw leaves, so probably since im allways in at them when im stoned, if you use coco and soil, can you just keep using normal biobizz nutes, like canna coco and biobizz allmix50/50?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh to be fair every time I've worked away up north we've had a good fookin time your not stuck up like those southern fairy's lol


glasgow banter is funny as fook, you can never win seriously...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeh man just do it like you do mate.. ha ha my missis has just gone bed I'm in the front room and I've just got a right whiff of smelly green mmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man just do it like you do mate.. ha ha my missis has just gone bed I'm in the front room and I've just got a right whiff of smelly green mmmm mmmmmmm


aye, so the coco would act like an additive like perlite? keep goin with the biobizz nutes, cuz all that canna is expensive lol still debating on how much of a budget all my new stuff is going to be limited to


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> glasgow banter is funny as fook, you can never win seriously...


My firm did a job at Glasgow airport but I didn't go didn't wanna go airport with a 8th of weed on me every day lol but they said they had a crack in time and the best Chinese thence ever had... I reckon they're talking shit


----------



## iiKode (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My firm did a job at Glasgow airport but I didn't go didn't wanna go airport with a 8th of weed on me every day lol but they said they had a crack in time and the best Chinese thence ever had... I reckon they're talking shit


its probably true mate, those weejeez are pretty funny


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi uk grower needing abit off feed back about growing with formula flora nutes, especially the donots, thanks. still finding my way around here,yep i keep getting lost ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

here's my ak day 36 getting stiiiiccckkkkyyyyyy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> getting them to pop in rockwool can be hard at times, better with kitchen roll as shawny says


I've already put it in kitchen roll u doof 
It split but it jus ain't popin out the top :/


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

mr bubblegum said:


> Hi uk grower needing abit off feed back about growing with formula flora nutes, especially the donots, thanks. still finding my way around here,yep i keep getting lost ha


&#8203;ive never used it so i can't help sorry


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 18, 2013)

My mates offered me a few big Buddha cheese clones mite just go for that.
Sick of fucking around. I wanna grow and I wanna grow NOW! Lol


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

mr bubblegum said:


> Hi uk grower needing abit off feed back about growing with formula flora nutes, especially the donots, thanks. still finding my way around here,yep i keep getting lost ha



www.hydrohobby.co.uk for equipment and nutes and google herbies seeds get something moderate to grow not to hard or strong


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2575234 here's my ak day 36 getting stiiiiccckkkkyyyyyy


Looking good bizzle, what nutes u feeding em mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> My mates offered me a few big Buddha cheese clones mite just go for that.
> Sick of fucking around. I wanna grow and I wanna grow NOW! Lol


If us getting clones offers to ya I'd take em strait away mate and just leave the seeds as they are ya no want I mean


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I've already put it in kitchen roll u doof
> It split but it jus ain't popin out the top :/


lol doof, it is damp and not wet right ? if its just damp then give her a little longer.......if its damp and its been like that for ages then its a fecking doof lol  if its wet you have killed her....shame on you shame on you doofer


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

All canna nutes mate in coco there getting pk now with added magne cal and boost and that's it mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh and we thought you germinated them in soil Cuz that's what it looks like you put. Yeh they could be brown bread mate


----------



## Username42 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a bonsai mum that's been about for 6 months, it's the Church, I don't like gh seeds so in 12/12 now, took a cut just in case its good, 100% organic


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

Lets get some music flowin' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwnVI_x5g0I


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> My mates offered me a few big Buddha cheese clones mite just go for that.
> Sick of fucking around. I wanna grow and I wanna grow NOW! Lol


&#8203;got to say this to you, get off your fecking ass and go and get the clones, there a hardy plant and clone very quick. you will get good roots in one week...end smoke is not to bad to......chop chop off you pop


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

Username42 said:


> Here is a bonsai mum I've had for about 6 months, it's the Church, I don't like gh seeds so in 12/12 now, have taken a cut just in case its good, 100% organic
> View attachment 2575240


6 months? how did you keep it so small :O


----------



## Username42 (Mar 18, 2013)

FIM at node 5, under strong blue light, then scrog - the holes in the pot take bamboo canes, and I wrapped garden wire around the canes to make a screen, it's been pruned a lot now for flowering because it was a basketball of leaves lol looking to go for about 8 bushy little tops, I've decided to let it grow however it likes now. I like small plants, it was 4 inches tall for many months


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2013)

*WEEK 5 FLOWER*

feeding schedule
2.5ml base
2.5 boost
1.5 PK

*pineapple express*


*physcosis*


*kali mist*
 

*peace*!

_*ic3.*_


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Fookin ell where you been gammy leg? Lookin nice mate which is the one on top row on the right? Looks mega frosty 

Thick as fook tonight I am didn't see the labeling lol


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

no problem ,but thanks anyway.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 18, 2013)

MeekMill said:


> Lets get some music flowin' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwnVI_x5g0I


dont offend my ears please


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> dont offend my ears please


&#8203;go on then your turn lol


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> dont offend my ears please


If you put on skrillex i will get you banned.


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> dont offend my ears please


Now to melt your brain, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUFDrfTYMc


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 18, 2013)

skrillex/main strem dubstep is toss. so is push me fucking chest out stab your nan music as well but each to ones own  i cant copy or paste links anyway because im on an x box.


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

my nan can afford a pc


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol doof, it is damp and not wet right ? if its just damp then give her a little longer.......if its damp and its been like that for ages then its a fecking doof lol  if its wet you have killed her....shame on you shame on you doofer


IDE love to put my loofer up yer doofer , as long as yer not a hairy woofer ! Word ! Whatever that means , welcome back ICE man , we missed ya ! Thought one of yer abusers had bumped u off ! Narrowed it down to about 735 of the fuckers !


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 18, 2013)

MeekMill said:


> my nan can afford a pc


does she know how to use it though


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

hi, i have a quering regarding my mother plants due to lack off space im unable to allow them to get to high ,i have to flower them when they do. is ther away of stopping her getting any taller without damaging her, i know about topping but to the best of my knowledge this just creates 2 colas does it not? can i just cut the top off or is this not good practice . all advice appreciated.


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> does she know how to use it though


Obviously better than you  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=COtQCyn5Uko#t=77s


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 18, 2013)

mr bubblegum said:


> hi, i have a quering regarding my mother plants due to lack off space im unable to allow them to get to high ,i have to flower them when they do. is ther away of stopping her getting any taller without damaging her, i know about topping but to the best of my knowledge this just creates 2 colas does it not? can i just cut the top off or is this not good practice . all advice appreciated.


tie them down, next time get a shorter plant maybe THC bomb if money isnt a problem


----------



## Username42 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone ever grown this out?

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/mandala-far-out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 18, 2013)

Right off to bed boys n girls cbit here my tune night all http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiV6pmJh9W0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 18, 2013)

mr bubblegum said:


> hi, i have a quering regarding my mother plants due to lack off space im unable to allow them to get to high ,i have to flower them when they do. is ther away of stopping her getting any taller without damaging her, i know about topping but to the best of my knowledge this just creates 2 colas does it not? can i just cut the top off or is this not good practice . all advice appreciated.


topping will make your plants shorter. you can top more than once as well. tying is a good option as mentioned but if it is big and the main stem is thick and brittle you will need to be very careful about snapping it. suppercropping is another option too.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Username42 said:


> Anyone ever grown this out?
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/mandala-far-out


mandala do very good seeds for the money so ive heard. i had four fruitylicious by them going but i killed em. they seemed good though.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 18, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;im only chatting about ionic grow as i think there boost and bloom are naff, the blue's do well with ionic grow from start to finish with fec all els


funny you should say that 

grow is used in veg 
then into flower and bloom for 2 weeks 
then vitalink with boost to finish them off 

dats me !


----------



## mr bubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

ok thanks guys, think il top her .cheers


----------



## moggggys (Mar 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers don day think a 500 watt cfl for 2 mothers and clones will be sufficient or 2x 250 one with a reflector and one hanging down? Its gonna be a 90x90 tent btw


overkill 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ45xrtNnzk

a 250 or 300 will do the job , just swopped mine over for the exact same thing , its a 250 in a 120x120 , ive also knocked the fan off as these dont get hot enough in a parabolic 

if i were to aim for 500 watta id simply stick a lightwave T5 set up in there and get a small jobbie 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lightwave-T5-Flourescent-4-Tube-2ft-/170991461512?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27cfe2a488

T5 are feckin good , they also dont break if you dont treat them like a newborn unlike bloody cfl`s , the amount ive killed over the time ! when i break this last bulb its time to swop over i recon , knowing me this wont be long


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 19, 2013)

Regarding planting seeds in soil or coco . What I do is germ the seed paper towel . Plant into super soil gold mix for a week or two just a party cup full of super soil and then into coco with a small feed . Starting seeds into coco can be a a slow process I find they just love super soil lol .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been weighing up t5 or LED for a bit. What's the heat off t5 like moggy any idea? I'd even thought about a custom t5 setup the shop light strips and connectors are much cheaper, you just don't get the flash reflector.

Next step is a sunbed hahaha I'd love to see it done. Must be cheap sunbeds on ebay. Probably a great uv spectrum. Them Geordie shore plebs are like carrots.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Talking about ic3 where is he ? Haven't opend my MI5 code cracker app to configure his spelling for a while . Dgr if you put the same time in wrapping them clones nicely as you have trying to see unlucky's nickers I would be swimming in phsyco pal LMAO .
> 
> Sorry mate I'm bored shitless lmao.


i done the same with scotia a year or 2 back lol,at least you know you will get it,think my mate has one for ya


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ontop of the sky box is the best way, with kitchen roll in between 2 plates ontop of each other, keeps it humid and warm 24hr success, but i allways kill the fuckers once they go into the soil.


i use my heat mat or put the plates on the lizards tank makes sure you dont let your paper towel dry out,an crack them first in a cup of water,24hrs


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been weighing up t5 or LED for a bit. What's the heat off t5 like moggy any idea? I'd even thought about a custom t5 setup the shop light strips and connectors are much cheaper, you just don't get the flash reflector.
> 
> Next step is a sunbed hahaha I'd love to see it done. Must be cheap sunbeds on ebay. Probably a great uv spectrum. Them Geordie shore plebs are like carrots.


&#8203;very little don even if they are on 24/7...................


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

morning all, just checked my tube channel - 16000+ views - not bad for a couple of months. so hows things length and width today


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

&#8203;im good and happy, think drgrowshit is working out on his arms again lol


----------



## nikkittmos (Mar 19, 2013)

&#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

lol good good, a bit chill for me then out to make a wage, dont you just lv emptying slot machines  .................................................. ..................[video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

nikkittmos said:


> &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;


it is my russian friend  ......................................that something in it - Translate *"&#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;"* from Russian


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

nikkittmos said:


> &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;


russian shiz 4sure


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

I got a load of T8's for veg, just bought them at the local diy store....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been weighing up t5 or LED for a bit. What's the heat off t5 like moggy any idea? I'd even thought about a custom t5 setup the shop light strips and connectors are much cheaper, you just don't get the flash reflector.
> 
> Next step is a sunbed hahaha I'd love to see it done. Must be cheap sunbeds on ebay. Probably a great uv spectrum. Them Geordie shore plebs are like carrots.


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

&#1090;&#1072;&#1082; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1084; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077; &#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1103; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1091;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; Google? - so are you really russian or are you using google?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

View attachment 2576368View attachment 2576369View attachment 2576370 DONATED BY DON,THIS STRAINS GOING TO KICK ASS!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2576368View attachment 2576369View attachment 2576370 DONATED BY DON,THIS STRAINS GOING TO KICK ASS!


lol love ya pics but not sure about the wood chip lol 

[video=youtube;K_rz_zimMpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_rz_zimMpQ[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

AFTER THE PO PO TOOK MY GOOD SET UP caps again lol,ye just trying to build up again,cheerz hun.x


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol love ya pics but not sure about the wood chip lol
> 
> [video=youtube;k_rz_zimmpq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_rz_zimmpq[/video]


......tune,,,,,,


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

right then thats me lookin like a china man with a squint, time to do what i do  keep it green uk


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> AFTER THE PO PO TOOK MY GOOD SET UP caps again lol,ye just trying to build up again,cheerz hun.x


&#8203;you no me i do like to help , you no i love ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Sat in the van again smoking a j again lol proper bored just wanna go home and check on me ladies


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

thats my weeks work done lol 2 hours, not bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

just in case you don't get a look at the metro paper. check it. dope growers are now growing Glocks!!!! 



on a serious note they're now giving out scratch and sniff cards with weed scent, so non dope fiends can get an idea and report them, or score  I'm going to see if we can get some for our BB Strains.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/19/scratch-and-sniff-cards-published-to-crack-down-on-illegal-cannabis-farms-3547276/


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

don there sending these 2 ppl and asking if there is a smell and all that shit,but how will they know from a grower or smoker lol mad


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just in case you don't get a look at the metro paper. check it. dope growers are now growing Glocks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2576541
> 
> ...


lol i think they mistook the meaning of "pistols" lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Username42 said:


> FIM at node 5, under strong blue light, then scrog - the holes in the pot take bamboo canes, and I wrapped garden wire around the canes to make a screen, it's been pruned a lot now for flowering because it was a basketball of leaves lol looking to go for about 8 bushy little tops, I've decided to let it grow however it likes now. I like small plants, it was 4 inches tall for many months


iv got a 75 day vegged plant that would eat that thing lol...


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i think they mistook the meaning of "pistols" lol


Haha that made me laugh


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonder how many teenagers have tried to skin that scratch n sniff card up, Thinking there must be weed in it cos it smells of it pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Wonder how many teenagers have tried to skin that scratch n sniff card up, Thinking there must be weed in it cos it smells of it pmsl


maybe it would be a better roach, allways need more roch like


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

where do you get them likes


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

So true mate, i fucking hate looking for shit to tear up for a roach lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> where do you get them likes


Metro newspaper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

it's just another 'charity' funded by the gov to mask their failings at tackling real criminals pushing skag and guns on estates. easy to read between the lines. the metro is such a biased rag. and it's freely distributed to the working masses on buses & tubes up n down the country.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I've noticed on tv programmes and radio recently that mj has been mentioned quite a bit, it's like there stepping up there game against it


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

fuck do grasses not say enough


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeh man, because they know that if they catch all the smokers and growers and nasty dealers then there will be loads of jobs and new opportunities for people.....lmfbo-pmsl-rofl and all the other internet guffaws. Ongelooflijk as we say in Clog country.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I think there getting real worried cos of the amount of grow op's that are popping up, They know the masses are changing their tune on it and it's getting them worried. Like don says if mj was legalized then they would show their true colors by letting ppl see that their detection rates for "real crimes" are shite. They use ppl like us to bump there fucking arrest rates and stats up


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

i seen 2 police on the beat today walking the dog and it was snowing like fuck,the way the came over i said,im no away to get bother off use am i,they said no we aren't even from this end?why out on beat i blizzard snow... cheaking roofs? am i 2 para


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

They would have been hoping cunts are gonna walk past them with broon in there pockets, boom easy arrest to get out the snaw. That's why they would have let the dog approach you first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

it's like the tax on tabs, if they removed it the nhs would collapse. the money going into the economy isn't exactly a couple of quid here n there. money is growing on trees and it's feeding families not buying beamers. for the most part at least. yeah gang crim is rife but not many bystanders get hurt only gang members and fuck them anyway


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> They would have been hoping cunts are gonna walk past them with broon in there pockets, boom easy arrest to get out the snaw. That's why they would have let the dog approach you first


no i was out walking my dog


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

live by the sword die bye the sword ithink it says


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol fuck nose then mate, You can never tell what's going through they cunts heads, There a different breed man


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 19, 2013)

They know they are losing the battle against mj it's just a matter of time . It all comes down to which party has the balls to make it legal . Will it be this party ? Not a chance .


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I think there getting real worried cos of the amount of grow op's that are popping up, They know the masses are changing their tune on it and it's getting them worried. Like don says if mj was legalized then they would show their true colors by letting ppl see that their detection rates for "real crimes" are shite. They use ppl like us to bump there fucking arrest rates and stats up


i dont understand why, they are making money off of it from our leccy bills, postage and all that shyte so....


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Alex salmond has hinted that he is mj tolerant, but he would say that so we vote in his favour at this referendum


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Alex salmond has hinted that he is mj tolerant, but he would say that so we vote in his favour at this referendum


yeah it would be like obama all over again, in 2008 hesaid he was going to end the middle east war, look at today...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

this joint party hahahah get it  haven't the minerals to stand by their own policies let alone legalise weed. cleggy and co can get bent


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i dont understand why, they are making money off of it from our leccy bills, postage and all that shyte so....


Cos if the country change there mind on it then 1. they will have to admit they were wrong the whole time when the country doesn't develop a rise in schizophrenics and 2. they will have to do some actual work for a change instead of easy pickings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

right i'm getting evils off the gaffer, back to graft. or join NORML not sure lol. place needs a shake up. i can't talk about football it's too soon. lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So true mate, i fucking hate looking for shit to tear up for a roach lol


ha ha the chems in the scratch n sniff would be the only killer


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Join NORML , fuck the gaffer lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ha ha the chems in the scratch n sniff would be the only killer


At least they be able to claim the first cannabis OD in the world rofl


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

my lasses aunt got her house sertched for her son,they seen the room and just walked out


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 19, 2013)

My brother in law had his house searched after his mate bit someone's ear off in town . He went straight to my brother In laws house and stayed there for a while . They had a knock on the door and sure enough it was the police they had followed him to the house by servailance cameras in the town . He hid under the stairs for a bit . The police searched the house and walked into the room with 2 600 lights and 8 plants full in flower . My brother in law said there was No way in hell he didnt see it it would of been impossible not to see it . As the cops come down the stairs his mate give himself up . That was that my brother In law obviously took the grow down because he was sure the next knock would be a big red steel hammer banging on the door but nothing ever come of it his mate got 2 years in prison and has just been released funny enough .


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

think its just what they have on the day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

most of the busts they get are pure luck. and snitches.


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey all I was going to post in the auto thread - but seeing as i am a UKer I thought I would post here first.

I am looking for some advice on what strain of auto flower should I grow given my constrictions.
The first problem is I am after a low odor strain
The 2nd problem is that I want to stay on an 18/6 light cycle - as this is my first grow and dont want to have to fiddle with lights 
I am using a perpetual grow system and as delvite said in another post I will be using 11" pots to grow them in. I will only have 3 going growing at once - with one drying

What are people autoflower reccemendations?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

ye but it makes you wonder when ppl tell no one,no mates,buird anything first gro cfls 4 plants busted??????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

bst advice is ditch the auto's get a decent 8/9 week strain from seed and you'll save on leccy being 12/12 constant rather than 18/6


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Auto's need 18/6 minimum for a decent grow outta them so your cool on that front. Dunno about low oder auto's not had much experience with them,
I've herd deep blue by breeders boutique will finish in 9 weeks seed to crop on 12/12


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 19, 2013)

All London bud buyers should holla :')


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Auto's need 18/6 minimum for a decent grow outta them so your cool on that front. Dunno about low oder auto's not had much experience with them,
> I've herd deep blue by breeders boutique will finish in 9 weeks seed to crop on 12/12


that it will but low odour with dog kush in the mix isn't low odour that's for sure. why is low odour an issue? are you planning on not using a filter erdnase?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol i didn't know about the smell off it, dst was telling me yesterday about the DB so i was just echoing that lol


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 19, 2013)

I have never grown a plant which has no smell in flowering strains tend to lose smell after being chopped but I wouldn't grow shit without a carbon filter .


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

I will be using a carbon filter / scrubber on my grow room. But I am growing for perosnal and I just want to get the risk as low as possible. That is why I picked low odor. IF I didnt use low ordor and was using a filter / scrubber I am assuming its ok as long as I dont go with a super stinky strain 

@don gin and ton - I may yet be using a normal plant perpetual rotation but that mean i need one more tents (I think perpetual ATM is the way to go due to the sentencing guidlines as I will harveting one plant every two weeks I will not have alot of dried bud laying around) Just awaiting a reply from the legal team at clear-cut and UKCIA

EDIT: I think that this is a controversal question but if I was running perpetual autos on a 18/6 lighting rotation can you grow differnt strains - I know someone on this forum who did and said he was smoking a new strain every harvest - but other people advised him against this due to possible problems that can arise


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

They will charge you with the number of plants and how much dry product you have


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 19, 2013)

Just be carefull when picking a low stinky strain I could say anything is low odour but you might pop a few seeds and get a whole diffrent pheno which could stink your house out .


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

say nuthing to no one,we have all done it first grow,look what i can do lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I've herd ak47 is a low stinker in flower, compaired to some anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

christ, someone who actually contacts a legal advice team before buying their tent?!?! think that's a thread first lads  fair play erdnase

if your numbers are that low, a mother or two cuttings and say a 2 in 2 up 2 out rotation will keep you in 'feeding yourself' status.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

That it is don, I told him to do that too. Just fucking wish i thought of it when i started up llf. I never knew norml or ukcia existed when i started lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

ak 48 has no smell growing realy spice like lol its ok 2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

good to share knowledge like that. nice one

I ran ak48. strong stuff 8 weeks bang on indica as fook


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

i first started with a 5 pack of ak48 and her dad still has a mother


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i first started with a 5 pack of ak48 and her dad still has a mother


funny enough my first pack was ak48, the one that i didnt kill was a male.


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

any of you know anything about getting shotguns proofed ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Fuck sake unlucky, moving up the ladder nowadays? lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.gunmakers.org.uk/proofhouse.html


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

I wanted claification on the sentecning guidline. In the cultivation section it only states that upto 9plants are allowed for a personal grow. They assume each plant yeilds 40g. So from this how much bud can you have with your growing plants? I am assuming that if you grow 5 plants, you could have 4(nine plants minus the five you have) * 40g.
that would total their guidlines for personal cultivation but possession charges only account for upto 50g - I realize its a seperate charge, but if your growing, technically your are in posession also 

I am assumung if your grew the full nine plants, you couldnt have any other plant matter / bud laying around and should only be charged cultivation. 

The guidlines are a good read but it isnt clear about how the charges cross over


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck sake unlucky, moving up the ladder nowadays? lol


no im on with shifting assets about and selling shiz as i sign the paper work on the care home next week and if the shiz hits the fan i don;t want the feckers to take it off me, i had a chap from an aution take a look at them and with them being old he told me i have to get them proofed, its a stamp on them i need but is that it ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Nh mate your thinking about it wrong. Just cos they state a plant at 40g doesn't mean you can have 9x40g lying around. Possession and cultivation/production are two diferent charges. So you'd get done with x amount of plants at 40g per plant and how much weed you had lying around. The more dried product the harder to deny supply


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> no im on with shifting assets about and selling shiz as i sign the paper work on the care home next week and if the shiz hits the fan i don;t want the feckers to take it off me, i had a chap from an aution take a look at them and with them being old he told me i have to get them proofed, its a stamp on them i need but is that it ?


It's a test that they do on the gun checking the firing pin,barrel and stuff to say it's safe to fire.http://www.gunmakers.org.uk/proofhouse.html


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> http://www.gunmakers.org.uk/proofhouse.html


&#8203;thankyou  x


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

They binned those guidelines anyway, when the pasty tax and min sentence for knife carrying did they not?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> They binned those guidelines anyway, when the pasty tax and min sentence for knife carrying did they not?


It's still on the cps website mate. The website was updated feb 14th......http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

I mean it obviusl, you only have weed around less than 50g
you have scales, bags and buds its supply
BUT cultivation doesnt state how much dried matter you can have with the plants. They just state that it is nine plants.

So I am amssuming now that if I have 3 plants, and under 50g of bud in the house I would be charge with one count of cultivation and then one charge of posession?

Is this correct?


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

I read one version of the guidlines on a stoner website and it was out dated
The infomation I found was apprantly the latest and currecnt version of the guidlines


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> I mean it obviusl, you only have weed around less than 50g
> you have scales, bags and buds its supply
> BUT cultivation doesnt state how much dried matter you can have with the plants. They just state that it is nine plants.
> 
> ...


Over an ounce and the cps will take you to trial to try and get you for supply,scales and baggys or not. Cultivation guidelines don't state how much bud you can have cos ,you can't. Like i said there different charges. Just cos your growing they aren't gonna say, ok we caught you with plants so that 50g is cool. They will do you with the plants and if theres a lot of bud they will have you for that. The charges will rack up differently not in the same charge, get me?
P.S the cps guidelines were updated on feb 14


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

fec its in birmingham, i hate that place http://www.gunproof.com/Proofing/proofing.html


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

There's only 2 proof houses showing on google. Says there's only 2 in england, london and birmingham


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks closet grower. I thought they would charge you seperatly.
So really when growing with the cultivation guidline. you should not have much more then oz to attempt to only be charge with possesion and culitvation. Thas is of course unless they decide to make an example of you and bend you over 

EDIT: I have only read the guidlines within the last 14days, so I read the updated version


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Yh that's the one erdnase mate. It's the luck of the draw man


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> There's only 2 proof houses showing on google. Says there's only 2 in england, london and birmingham


ye its a bit shiz but it is what it is, thankyou  x


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks for the reply closetgrower. AND Phew finannly got a proper understanding of it thanks you! I awlays assumed that it would be chargew seperatly so in that case I thought you could have upto 50g as possession guidline states. but as you said 28g with no scale etc will still have the CPS chasing you for a supply charge 

But on the flip side you are a son of a b**ch. Now i can choose any growing system / strain I like as I just wanted to stay within the guidlines. I still figure it is best for me to go perpetual so I dont have loads of bud at one time 

I figure if I use a clone plant, I can keep the cutting and veging plant in one tent and then have a seperate tent for flower  is that correct?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2013)

plants are cultivation,,

weed loose i.e dried and trimmed-not connected to a plant and growing is possesion or possison with intent dep on amount

ther just saying it avg 40g a plant, ther not gunna weiigh it thats just whats the base the plant count on so in short if u had no plants a 9x40gramme of trimmed bud ud be looking at possesion with intent

if u had 9 plants and no trimmed bud then its cultivation

if u had 6 plants and 3x40 grammes of trimmed bud ( plants)that would be cultivation AND possesion with intent. 

hope the explains better

peace.

but remember these are sentencing guidelines it does NOT mean they have to follow them and that does not mean u wont get charged with further shit,

just make sure u pay for your electric coz they dont like that,plus it gives us lot a bad name

peace.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Over 28g will have them try and purse a supply charge. Do stay under the 9 plants though to be on the "right" side of the law haha. Yh a tent for a mother plants to take clones from and one for flower is the best way. You would spend loads on seeds doing an auto perp grow


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Howz it goin ic3?


----------



## MeekMill (Mar 19, 2013)

Stop being so paro


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ye but it makes you wonder when ppl tell no one,no mates,buird anything first gro cfls 4 plants busted??????


well if you knew that somone was growing with 4 cfls, chances are someone else knows. or was it you that got done? i broke the golden rule and told people i shouldnt of and dont really trust when i think about it. its increased my paranoia to an unhealthy level lol hopefully i wont end up learning the hard way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Alright shit lips what u lot sayin then? Just in the shed having another joint


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmm seeing the consqueces now I dont think growing is for me 
could deal with a charge of cultivation only, but not intent.
I know all my circumstancual evidence would point to personal use - but there is a crack down in my county at the moment. Better not risk it 

Thank you grately for all the help and replies


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright shit lips what u lot sayin then? Just in the shed having another joint


orite goose


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Alrite shawny, The gth still alive?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Ha ha ha goose I like it are you maverick then? What u saying cg? I'm thinking of getting me new tent next week why wait ay


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Go for it man, why wait indeed lol. GTH stiil alive man?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha goose I like it are you maverick then? What u saying cg? I'm thinking of getting me new tent next week why wait ay


ofcourse im maverick, forgot batteries for the camera today, got no money for decent ones, might have to get some cheapos the morra


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Just go on the tan kode llf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Go for it man, why wait indeed lol. GTH stiil alive man?


Damn strait get the next lot on the go  Yeh he's hanging in there mate looks a bit poorly  but I think he'll pull through lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Tight cunt go to the shop u lazy fucker n get some batteries I wanna see your slags


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Just go on the tan kode llf


they are all behind the counter mate, fuckin ridiculous


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tight cunt go to the shop u lazy fucker n get some batteries I wanna see your slags


ill get a pck for a quid tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

fuck it, hung for a sheep or a lamb i say. get growin. we've got delvite to fight the case when shit goes down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Sound kid here's another of mine


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2577044Sound kid here's another of mine View attachment 2577041


nice lookin 12g mate


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nice lookin 12g mate


thats a bit harsh lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

good evening ppl hope all are good n green? that lil discussion ticked me - heres some info.................... http://www.idmu.co.uk/drug-laws/uk-drug-laws.htm


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> good evening ppl hope all are good n green? that lil discussion ticked me - heres some info.................... http://www.idmu.co.uk/drug-laws/uk-drug-laws.htm


its a subject that im sure ppl are sick of hearing about but it baffles me as to why pigs dont sniff around on here for people to bust. youve got a load of people straight up admitting to crimes so why no action?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

@ikode lmao Yeh I know mate might be lucky and scrape half oz


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ikode lmao Yeh I know mate might be lucky and scrape half oz


lolhow long till you can harvest the ak?


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> its a subject that im sure ppl are sick of hearing about but it baffles me as to why pigs dont sniff around on here for people to bust. youve got a load of people straight up admitting to crimes so why no action?


web space/forum hosting service is subject to data protection laws m8 but they are workin at it, just gotta stay safe and use common sense ( not like that other fool on youtube  )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lolhow long till you can harvest the ak?


I rekon about 3 weeks maybe more she's just starting to fatten up now


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been weighing up t5 or LED for a bit. What's the heat off t5 like moggy any idea? I'd even thought about a custom t5 setup the shop light strips and connectors are much cheaper, you just don't get the flash reflector.
> 
> Next step is a sunbed hahaha I'd love to see it done. Must be cheap sunbeds on ebay. Probably a great uv spectrum. Them Geordie shore plebs are like carrots.



room temp 18.1
parabolic shade with 600w hps = 46.2
T8 3x38w 4 foot light fixture home made piece of junk =19.7
T5 lightwave 8 x 36w measured on the top = 23.6

room temp 25.7
grostar parabolic show off shade 600w = 38.6

this could mean the white paraolic is better than the grostar if it defuses more heat as the grostar could be reflecting this heat downwards ? there is a larger hole to loose heat through the gro mind and its alot cooler to the touch 
i also dry trim on the top of the T8 happily which takes about 3 days or so 

interesting aye


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I rekon about 3 weeks maybe more she's just starting to fatten up now


nice, hope you get more than 12g a plant, lmao get some up here north


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey delvite just checked your YouTube out some sick bids mate keep up the good work man I like the vid about if what your doing is legal


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> web space/forum hosting service is subject to data protection laws m8 but they are workin at it, just gotta stay safe and use common sense ( not like that other fool on youtube  )


who is this other fool?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> web space/forum hosting service is subject to data protection laws m8 but they are workin at it, just gotta stay safe and use common sense ( not like that other fool on youtube  )


bummed by their own devices ay. i like that!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Hey all I was going to post in the auto thread - but seeing as i am a UKer I thought I would post here first.
> 
> I am looking for some advice on what strain of auto flower should I grow given my constrictions.
> The first problem is I am after a low odor strain
> ...


The first problem is I am after a low odor strain
ahhh they can be quite stinky , blueberry is not too bad but give purple ryder a go for hardly a stink 

The 2nd problem is that I want to stay on an 18/6 light cycle - as this is my first grow and dont want to have to fiddle with lights 
thats the ticket , 12/12 gives a bit less yeild ( 30% ) as does 24/0 ( 10-15% ) , 18/6 is the best place to be 

I am using a perpetual grow system and as delvite said in another post I will be using 11" pots to grow them in. I will only have 3 going growing at once - with one drying
fair enough , it tends to turn to shit from time to time with temps or a runty little fecker but it can work , you will need to stick to the same strain and consider starting off 2 at a time killing off the smaller to be assured of a decent crop 

purple ryder i recon , hard to go wrong really for taste and strength , cheeses tend to yeild fuck all , some sat doms gat sill sized for an auto ( 4 foot ) and some of the more exotic such as amm or diesel can get freaky on you where you will need consistency


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

we jack & jill public gave governments the right to issue acts. an act is not a law folks lol, it is a "statute law" and only applys if you consent to it


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

all this sneaking about over a plant. it makes my fucking blood boil!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> we jack & jill public gave governments the right to issue acts. an act is not a law folks lol, it is a "statute law" and only applys if you consent to it


im not too clued up on law man. could you explain more?


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> bummed by their own devices ay. i like that!


they are corporations and companys m8 ( vbullitin ) they are subject to the statute laws ( or bills lol ), this is why we gave governments the rights to create acts ect to protect the people


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> its a subject that im sure ppl are sick of hearing about but it baffles me as to why pigs dont sniff around on here for people to bust. youve got a load of people straight up admitting to crimes so why no action?



https://www.torproject.org/



fuck the cops


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> im not too clued up on law man. could you explain more?


 which part mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

So dev ha. When u butcherd that plant how many of those clones rooted? And don't u use those jiffy pellets? I'm new to cloning


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck the cops


lol thats the attitude most people take but i think they are being used, they take an oath to uphold common law ( same as a judge ) but operate using legal acts? how can any other person force a statute act on you with out breaking common law? lol aswell did you know you have to have a certain IQ to become a police officer ( you wouldnt want a smart copper now would you  )


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> they are corporations and companys m8 ( vbullitin ) they are subject to the statute laws ( or bills lol ), this is why we gave governments the rights to create acts ect to protect the people


i see. my lady does law so i should know this shit by now haha hope really hope we dont get clocked otherwise thats her degree down the shit pan


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So dev ha. When u butcherd that plant how many of those clones rooted? And don't u use those jiffy pellets? I'm new to cloning


10 out of 11 m8. i keep changing the jiffys got shit so im using either coco compost or straight cutting/rooting compost depends what im doin and how im doin it


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

any of you boys tried water cloning?


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> i see. my lady does law so i should know this shit by now haha hope really hope we dont get clocked otherwise thats her degree down the shit pan


you really should talk about this this stuff its really good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm only gonna be doing about 8 at a time I only want 5 of em but gotta rid the shit ones havent ya. Think I'm gonna try the jiffy pellets I've read u gotta keep em warm tho for em to work best. And why don't u like the rooting gel?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol thats the attitude most people take but i think they are being used, they take an oath to uphold common law ( same as a judge ) but operate using legal acts? how can any other person force a statute act on you with out breaking common law? lol aswell did you know you have to have a certain IQ to become a police officer ( you wouldnt want a smart copper now would you  )


my problem with cops is simply this 

they take an oath and thats to uphold the law and protect the public , now a law comes out that they know will persecute the very people they stand and swore to protect and what do they do ? do they demand that the law to the layman is going to bring into disrepute , that a certain law will invalid the very essence of what a police force is ment to be , that a law will alienate the police and that the police are ment to be subservient to the public in all that they do , that its a failing of a system and they refuse to uphold the unjust with a threat of strike if they are forced to do so ?
do they fuck , they take this power with both hands and abuse it demanding yet more and more power as they go , thats the reality of the police force 

my last dealing with a cop was my mrs dragging me off from atherstones ball game after i wanted to question why a cop had his number covered , the mrs wouldnt let me the miserable cow knowing i would no doubt be arrested for questioning police authority , i cant stand the cops actions , the laws i tend to agree with but the way the cops enact these laws is beyond standard we the public should have to tolerate


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> you really should talk about this this stuff its really good


yeh. its good to know your rights i suppose. i listen to her most of the time but if im baked i'll zone out lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> who is this other fool?


http://planetivy.com/news/20213/weed-grower-posts-tutorials-on-youtube-gets-caught/ .........................................................lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> Hey all I was going to post in the auto thread - but seeing as i am a UKer I thought I would post here first.
> 
> I am looking for some advice on what strain of auto flower should I grow given my constrictions.
> The first problem is I am after a low odor strain
> ...


I would go with Think Different and Auto Mazar....


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> my problem with cops is simply this
> 
> they take an oath and thats to uphold the law and protect the public , now a law comes out that they know will persecute the very people they stand and swore to protect and what do they do ? do they demand that the law to the layman is going to bring into disrepute , that a certain law will invalid the very essence of what a police force is ment to be , that a law will alienate the police and that the police are ment to be subservient to the public in all that they do , that its a failing of a system and they refuse to uphold the unjust with a threat of strike if they are forced to do so ?
> do they fuck , they take this power with both hands and abuse it demanding yet more and more power as they go , thats the reality of the police force
> ...


cannabis laws are unjust mate amongst others but at the end of the day its these crusty cunts in parliment that are fully responsible here. the police just do the dirty work.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm only gonna be doing about 8 at a time I only want 5 of em but gotta rid the shit ones havent ya. Think I'm gonna try the jiffy pellets I've read u gotta keep em warm tho for em to work best. And why don't u like the rooting gel?


I've always used jiffys and never had a problem. After i soak them i take the netting off them. I rekon it makes for better root growth later on. Sometimes I've uprooted a plant after harvest and there's been like a golf ball size of roots trapped by the netting on them


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> cannabis laws are unjust


the last debate was described as "a nonsensical argument" lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeh man I'll check that out when I get some cheers matey.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

So del what is the difference between that guy doing that and us posting pics and vids. That could be any of us,can it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> room temp 18.1
> parabolic shade with 600w hps = 46.2
> T8 3x38w 4 foot light fixture home made piece of junk =19.7
> T5 lightwave 8 x 36w measured on the top = 23.6
> ...


very interesting. cheers. 6.2 with a single hps is crazy how the fuck did that happen? mid summer or not extracting enough or something? 

parabolics are a bit posh for what you get imo, fancy light distribution, difference between that and a cooltube yeah hands down but a normal growstar cooled hood i went with, i reckon just as good unless your growing in a large room with multiple paraboilics. which you might be


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And why don't u like the rooting gel?


 i just prefer powder m8 lol all to our own


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Got my camera workin, 15 days since the flip. 



It sits double potted, in a bason because its too heavy to drag to the bathtub... thats an 8 inch fan next to it, hardly does anything to this beast!

Just fed it at
4ml bloom
3ml topmax
1ml magnecal
2ml rhiz to bring the ph up a tad.

all to the litre, fed about 5L today, probably have to feed again tomorrow or somthing, was bone dry today and that was 3 days ago last feed at 9L in one go.


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So del what is the difference between that guy doing that and us posting pics and vids. That could be any of us,can it?


lol for one we dont have our names and addresses posted in pics and video's  if your not confident with arguing ur legality in a court room stay off the radar


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I use poweder to, I can honestly say it gives me roots faster than gel. I put it down to the powder sticking onto the clone better and you can rub it into the scraped stem


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> http://planetivy.com/news/20213/weed-grower-posts-tutorials-on-youtube-gets-caught/


funny you should post that , happened to a lad from the uk , got a little slipshod with a video and you could see a local paper , i dare say if you google stacking papers ( his name ) you will read about him making a run for it , shame as hes a nice fella , young kiddy and all that


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

wtf lol...................................................*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to iiKode again.





*


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So del what is the difference between that guy doing that and us posting pics and vids. That could be any of us,can it?


i bet it would open a right can of worms though if they did start rooting about on here. the poor fuckers wouldnt know where to begin


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> i bet it would open a right can of worms though if they did start rooting about on here. the poor fuckers wouldnt know where to begin


yep mate for all they know, we could all be only 2 or 3 people with multiple accounts, because we are all sad internet starz


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats a nice looking gal iikode mate. Very nice training you've kept that pretty much perfect


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Got my camera workin, 15 days since the flip.
> View attachment 2577226
> View attachment 2577230
> View attachment 2577231
> ...


very nice mate. has that just been lst'd?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Thats a nice looking gal iikode mate. Very nice training you've kept that pretty much perfect


aye, she can handle almost anything i throw at her, never burned her, but she shows deficiencies quick, so i keep every water with biobizz nutes, realy liking them right now thinking of sticking to soil. Quite impressed with this lady.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> very nice mate. has that just been lst'd?


its been ls't since about 30 days from seed, i split the stem by accident so untied her for a few weeks in veg, but has been tied down for almost 8 weeks now.
the last few weeks i must have taken more than 30 clonable branches off of her, because they were being starved of light. fuckin bush she is though.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I always assumed that if the took your computer or whatever,as long as there was no pics/vids on said computer then it was circumstantial. Cos you could just be writing any old shite on the net and taking pics off the net and posting them as yours. Is that right?


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> funny you should post that , happened to a lad from the uk , got a little slipshod with a video and you could see a local paper , i dare say if you google stacking papers ( his name ) you will read about him making a run for it , shame as hes a nice fella , young kiddy and all that


we all know exactly what we are doing/entering when we are growing do we not? simple mistakes will get you caught


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> we all know exactly what we are doing/entering when we are growing do we not? simple mistakes will get you caught


best thing is to keep ur head down, and no photos out of the grow room/tent


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> very interesting. cheers. 6.2 with a single hps is crazy how the fuck did that happen? mid summer or not extracting enough or something?
> 
> parabolics are a bit posh for what you get imo, fancy light distribution, difference between that and a cooltube yeah hands down but a normal growstar cooled hood i went with, i reckon just as good unless your growing in a large room with multiple paraboilics. which you might be


that the temp on the top of the shade itself , its actually my autos in the veg room , the veg room is a slight oversized single bedroom , i dont use extraction as i live in the middle of nowhere and the room is next to the flower room which is passive in and tends to suck from this room ( then through a 10 inch rhino to the loft space and out ) 

i went for the grostar as im both a posh bastard and a show off ,,,,,, nah really it was i thought id buy the best i could afford when i started another grow set up , i went for a quality timer plus digi`s all the way and parabolic grostars , i figured i would flog off the others at a later date and this will be in around aug ( about 2 yrs too late ) , ive got a few cool tubes also but dont rate them , bloody heavy and you cant drop a large cfl in there without stripping out the glass which is ballache , the parabolics are used at the `other` place plus in the tent and the veg room 

i have to be careful showing pictures as you dont want my mug ruining the pictures , shiney fuckers the grostar


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, she can handle almost anything i throw at her, never burned her, but she shows deficiencies quick, so i keep every water with biobizz nutes, realy liking them right now thinking of sticking to soil. Quite impressed with this lady.


I use biobizz to man I like them but want a better booster, i don't think topmax has enough kick to it. I'm thinking about going coco to see what like. If i don't like it i'll just go back to soil. I quite like soil growing tho


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

delvite said:


> we all know exactly what we are doing/entering when we are growing do we not? simple mistakes will get you caught


your not wrong , lad from the grow shop today , never met him before yeah , chatting about strains etc and he gets his phone out and shows me a picture of his plant , im ``dude scrub it , if the fuckers get you for a bit of percy and look at your phone your fucked , there coming round `` , he says its at a mates but its clear its not , i almost beg him to delete and he said he will get round to it ... doh !


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I always assumed that if the took your computer or whatever,as long as there was no pics/vids on said computer then it was circumstantial. Cos you could just be writing any old shite on the net and taking pics off the net and posting them as yours. Is that right?


pen drives are the way forward for precious memories m8 or a 64gig micro sd card


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I use biobizz to man I like them but want a better booster, i don't think topmax has enough kick to it. I'm thinking about going coco to see what like. If i don't like it i'll just go back to soil. I quite like soil growing tho


i was going to go coco next gro but, think im just gonna pick up a few coco blocks and do 1 in coco first along with a few more in soil. biobizz is perty good to my experience so far, except they dont make a cal mag supplement, plant magic magne cal does the job so no need.


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> your not wrong , lad from the grow shop today , never met him before yeah , chatting about strains etc and he gets his phone out and shows me a picture of his plant , im ``dude scrub it , if the fuckers get you for a bit of percy and look at your phone your fucked , there coming round `` , he says its at a mates but its clear its not , i almost beg him to delete and he said he will get round to it ... doh !


exactly lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

talking of which, what do ppl like to do with your lower growth. it seems mixed with different opinions. this strain i have going right now is so bloody branchy there's loads underneath that isnt getting light.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i was going to go coco next gro but, think im just gonna pick up a few coco blocks and do 1 in coco first along with a few more in soil. biobizz is perty good to my experience so far, except they dont make a cal mag supplement, plant magic magne cal does the job so no need.


Yh don't get me wrong i like there nutes and soil, Just keep thinking to myself that there's got to be something that will push them a bit harder. Though the stuff is great it's hard as fuck to burn your plants with it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

I tell ya what kode your gonna get some bd off that little beast shelookin nice mate plenty of tops


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> talking of which, what do ppl like to do with your lower growth. it seems mixed with different opinions. this strain i have going right now is so bloody branchy there's loads underneath that isnt getting light.


Strip the bottom third of the plant, use anything that's worthy for clones


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

righto nighty night folks il leave you with this thought ...................................

[video=youtube;w1FgpBxXho4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1FgpBxXho4[/video]


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> your not wrong , lad from the grow shop today , never met him before yeah , chatting about strains etc and he gets his phone out and shows me a picture of his plant , im ``dude scrub it , if the fuckers get you for a bit of percy and look at your phone your fucked , there coming round `` , he says its at a mates but its clear its not , i almost beg him to delete and he said he will get round to it ... doh !


wow! and im stupid for telling folk i actually know!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

catch you later del. 
@ dimebag, even some of the ppl you think you can trust the most would use it against you if you fall out or the green eyed monster takes hold


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Strip the bottom third of the plant, use anything that's worthy for clones


yeah i would but i dont have the gear nor the cash to clone at the moment. does it plump your tops up though? im nearly in the 3rd week of flower.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

A few pics of some close ups show you all how green an healthy my bitch is.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> catch you later del.
> @ dimebag, even some of the ppl you think you can trust the most would use it against you if you fall out or the green eyed monster takes hold


agreed mate. snakes are everywhere.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh don't get me wrong i like there nutes and soil, Just keep thinking to myself that there's got to be something that will push them a bit harder. Though the stuff is great it's hard as fuck to burn your plants with it


yeah mate, the topmax is a bit shyte compared to what iv heard about other boosters, i like to use it, just because i have, but will probably have a look into another booster for soil. iv got house an garden pk too for week five.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> agreed mate. snakes are everywhere.


dirty cunts for sure, i keep to mysel with the plants, never know whos on the blue gyro
even the hydro shop guy, i never get anything delivered too para bout that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2013)

That's the cal mag for ya mate keeps em nice n green


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeah i would but i dont have the gear nor the cash to clone at the moment. does it plump your tops up though? im nearly in the 3rd week of flower.


Yh if you didn't have all the pop corn buds growing at the bottom where there's hardly any light. Then yh that energy/bud production would go to the main bud. But i wouldn't advise it now, usually 2 weeks in is the cut off point for trimming up


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> talking of which, what do ppl like to do with your lower growth. it seems mixed with different opinions. this strain i have going right now is so bloody branchy there's loads underneath that isnt getting light.


depends on the strain 

most of the time the lowest branches get raped for clones but not always , some strains the lower branch is so long it helps to make the perfect canopy so the top becomes clone city , others theres a million of the bastards lower down ( like cheese ) which amount to nothing so best to chop them out just before flower , the idea is if 10% of the plants energy goes to the base and it makes 1% of the bud then compared to this 10% going to the top which makes 75% then your yeilds will be up


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dirty cunts for sure, i keep to mysel with the plants, never know whos on the blue gyro
> even the hydro shop guy, i never get anything delivered too para bout that.


yeh. ive been told to steet clear of a shop around here thats apparently owned by an ex copper that likes to squeel on folk who buy lots of kit. i took it with a pinch of salt but there really is some twisted fucks out there.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dirty cunts for sure, i keep to mysel with the plants, never know whos on the blue gyro
> even the hydro shop guy, i never get anything delivered too para bout that.


normally id keep my trap very well shut , every other grow shop its a sprint in and out , cash only and a different car each time , i then drive down the road and go hide somewhere just in case of being followed , the midlands has a massive problem of young scallys kicking your door off after following you home , they take your grow , your cash and the rings off your fuckin fingers , a serious serious issue , the cops however used to pull up and cruise the car park of one shop i know , it was a right arse opener i can tell you , thankfully i managed to avoid them but know someone who walked out to have the cunts sat in the car looking him in the eye ..... they would also take regs ,,, me i used to park in the garden centre part and walk in so no-one wise to it 

but today was a little different , i needed a little local knowledge so thought id ask and once your being honest and open the floodgates are opened and its bluecheese this and g13 that , he doesnt know a thing worth knowing except he had someone in today who knows a bit informmed


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I can say that about 25 miles from where i stay there's a hydro shop owned by an ex cop to. It's a known fact round the city of the shop to. Ppl recognising c.i.d officers going too and frow from the shop


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> depends on the strain
> 
> most of the time the lowest branches get raped for clones but not always , some strains the lower branch is so long it helps to make the perfect canopy so the top becomes clone city , others theres a million of the bastards lower down ( like cheese ) which amount to nothing so best to chop them out just before flower , the idea is if 10% of the plants energy goes to the base and it makes 1% of the bud then compared to this 10% going to the top which makes 75% then your yeilds will be up


thats kind of whats happned wthe training i gave them. its just some branches that come of those that are obscured.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the cal mag for ya mate keeps em nice n green


works a treat for sure, i can see mysel using it forever...


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> normally id keep my trap very well shut , every other grow shop its a sprint in and out , cash only and a different car each time , i then drive down the road and go hide somewhere just in case of being followed , the midlands has a massive problem of young scallys kicking your door off after following you home , they take your grow , your cash and the rings off your fuckin fingers , a serious serious issue , the cops however used to pull up and cruise the car park of one shop i know , it was a right arse opener i can tell you , thankfully i managed to avoid them but know someone who walked out to have the cunts sat in the car looking him in the eye ..... they would also take regs ,,, me i used to park in the garden centre part and walk in so no-one wise to it
> 
> but today was a little different , i needed a little local knowledge so thought id ask and once your being honest and open the floodgates are opened and its bluecheese this and g13 that , he doesnt know a thing worth knowing except he had someone in today who knows a bit informmed


yeah usually i have different people takin me to the shop, an we allways park out the back.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

im in the north west mids on an estate thats got a bit of a bad rep. thankfully i dont mix with any of them and i live on the better corner of things in a cul de sac. it makes things a tad more secure.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> thats kind of whats happned wthe training i gave them. its just some branches that come of those that are obscured.



bend the buggers if in doubt 



the f/dew , note the branches coming from the base are bloody huge , ive removed just the lowest as i want clones but these lowest were 1.5 foot , this is a chop the top out of it type of plant for clone collection , nice and easy to work with , bit of a twat when the branches get heavy with bud 


now trainwreak on the other hands a real twat to trim , theres simply so much of it thats its not known where to start , great if you want 300 clones from a single plant but a real fucker to trim to allow light to bud sites , i tend to trim a few times , this has already had a trim ! clones are coming out my arse with this strain


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> im in the north west mids on an estate thats got a bit of a bad rep. thankfully i dont mix with any of them and i live on the better corner of things in a cul de sac. it makes things a tad more secure.


fuck me ill bet your not that far from me then , without saying too much im in the county they dig up kings


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

this is was taken a few days ago. you cant see but under the cannopy is full of branching.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

got my strains ready for next grow. Nirvana ak48, GHS White widow and barneys farm critical kush, 2 of each strain all feminized packs of 5, gonna order the ak48 next wedensday and each of the other 2 weekls apart., so i have em all gertminating as soon as harvest comes, keep on track.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

I fucking love a bit of white widow, pure classic


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I fucking love a bit of white widow, pure classic


well, it says only for advanced cannabis smokers, so hopin its heavy stuff, lookin for a good night time smoke that puts me out after a good workout. and somthing to chuck out the door, lmao snicklefritz - pinapple express movie.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck me ill bet your not that far from me then , without saying too much im in the county they dig up kings


got you mate. i used to live stones throw in burton (shit hole)


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> got you mate. i used to live stones throw in burton (shit hole)


aye, i used to live in oz, all i can say is its shyte the wizard wasnt even scary


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well, it says only for advanced cannabis smokers, so hopin its heavy stuff, lookin for a good night time smoke that puts me out after a good workout. and somthing to chuck out the door, lmao snicklefritz - pinapple express movie.


You should get exactly that from ww mate. Well folks i'm out catch youz tmoro.....


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> got you mate. i used to live stones throw in burton (shit hole)


met my mrs in stapenhill !!!!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao snicklefritz - pinapple express movie.


thats one of the dumbest fuckin movies ive ever seen , love it , brought it , had to be done


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

there is a lot of paranoia about it this thread 2night, whats up with you all...hell do you not no how to cover your ass lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> met my mrs in stapenhill !!!!


lol i lived and went to school on the estate there! small world


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> there is a lot of paranoia about it this thread 2night, whats up with you all...hell do you not no how to cover your ass lol


https://www.torproject.org/

or just move to madchester where no-one will fuck with you


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> there is a lot of paranoia about it this thread 2night, whats up with you all...hell do you not no how to cover your ass lol


well in general i wear clothes for that so im sorted


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> https://www.torproject.org/
> 
> or just move to madchester where no-one will fuck with you


iuv got a defibrillator on standbye, if i hear the door go in iv got that all over my pc, fucks it up.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> lol i lived and went to school on the estate there! small world


her babie was at violet lane , she was in cherrytree just at the back of the copper hearth which is now a tesco mini shopper of some sort , i quite like the place , got slaughtered a fair few times in burton at the abbey when it was a dirty shithole , i liked it in there , its a bloody wine bar now !!! no more nobbing in the bushes outside now then


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> well in general i wear clothes for that so im sorted



well if you get some weed and its got blonde pubes in it then it might be mine lol , there is feck all wrong with working on your plants in the nood 4sure


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> https://www.torproject.org/
> 
> or just move to madchester where no-one will fuck with you


&#8203;if only that was true...lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> well if you get some weed and its got blonde pubes in it then it might be mine lol , there is feck all wrong with working on your plants in the nood 4sure


noooooooooooo , bad enough the hairs on my arms are always stuck down but i dont fancy the crack of my arse being matted , as for mini mogs having an airing in the flower room , noooooooooo , its bad enough when your trimming for a while and wonder off for a slash forgetting your like a cock flytrap with sticky fingers , that lasts a while i can tell ya



unlucky said:


> &#8203;if only that was true...lol


the boss was born in salford ( nice place ) and you dont fuck with her , big ginger bird with a bad temper , angry ,,, very angry most of the time , tongue like a whip


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> her babie was at violet lane , she was in cherrytree just at the back of the copper hearth which is now a tesco mini shopper of some sort , i quite like the place , got slaughtered a fair few times in burton at the abbey when it was a dirty shithole , i liked it in there , its a bloody wine bar now !!! no more nobbing in the bushes outside now then


haha yeh there is worse places. i went paulet high but i prefer my home town in toke


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> noooooooooooo , bad enough the hairs on my arms are always stuck down but i dont fancy the crack of my arse being matted , as for mini mogs having an airing in the flower room , noooooooooo , its bad enough when your trimming for a while and wonder off for a slash forgetting your like a cock flytrap with sticky fingers , that lasts a while i can tell ya


p&#8203;msl......................... now that is a man thing, get your self a kilt lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> well if you get some weed and its got blonde pubes in it then it might be mine lol , there is feck all wrong with working on your plants in the nood 4sure



lol what do you do with your bud? we have two dogs and a cat. they get hair in my res and it drives me nuts!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> there is a lot of paranoia about it this thread 2night, whats up with you all...hell do you not no how to cover your ass lol


hell yeah, grow somewhere that has no connection to you whatsoever and educate the 'garderner' when you go to visit for a 'smoke'... just a thought!!! hee hee..


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> lol what do you do with your bud? we have two dogs and a cat. they get hair in my res and it drives me nuts!


&#8203;lol give it an unlucky rub


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;lol give it an unlucky rub


oh dear haha suppose the pubes add weight though which is good!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> oh dear haha suppose the pubes add weight though which is good!


lmao, my mates gave somone a pube rollup a few years ago was so funny...


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> hell yeah, grow somewhere that has no connection to you whatsoever and educate the 'garderner' when you go to visit for a 'smoke'... just a thought!!! hee hee..


that is one way but cant go big time, better to do it all with fake ID. like rent a house out you own to a made up mate who is now subletting your house out lol...it works. got to keep the place clean and defo no working in the nood. hell its the only time i put the white paper suit on


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> oh dear haha suppose the pubes add weight though which is good!



lol i must remember not to trim befor i trim


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol i must remember not to trim befor i trim


may i reccomend duct tape? alot quicker and less messy


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> may i reccomend duct tape? alot quicker and less messy



&#8203;to me thats just waxing


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao, my mates gave somone a pube rollup a few years ago was so funny...


did you watch that bit on dirty sanchez where they did a pube bong! fucking gross mate!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;to me thats just waxing


whatever takes your fancy really  what end of our beautiful country are you from then?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> did you watch that bit on dirty sanchez where they did a pube bong! fucking gross mate!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDqi4gMCeTY

the on stage version , niceeeeeeeeeeee


and just to show a dipshit whos not getting paid for the same , cleverra 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvDgjg-8UTY


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

i have 3 red staffs so thank fk they go nowhere near my ladies, there'd be ginger hairs evrywhere and they wont be amber pistils either...... yuck!!!!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDqi4gMCeTY
> 
> the on stage version , niceeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...


awwww man. do you know him? thats horrid! anyway im gone. more typing than pot smoking going on here and thats just not right!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> whatever takes your fancy really  what end of our beautiful country are you from then?


&#8203;none unless you post some ID LOL ..... JK madchester


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 19, 2013)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;none unless you post some ID LOL ..... JK madchester


not too far from me then. manchester isnt that bad anymore is it?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBh5MEF21HI&feature=share&list=PLD59F9407499330EE

not my type of music really, but good lyrics..


----------



## unlucky (Mar 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> not too far from me then. manchester isnt that bad anymore is it?


i don't think its ever been bad, well not till i got there


----------



## moggggys (Mar 19, 2013)

its got to be 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKceQT0Scg4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWsEGvmFQ8g


----------



## stu1974 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone else using tubular heaters in grow tents?


----------



## pon (Mar 20, 2013)

stu1974 said:


> Anyone else using tubular heaters in grow tents?


I have 2 60w or 70w tube heaters, one gets that hot you can't touch it when on and it get my tent way too hot the other is fine and comes on when my lights go out.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Good morning you bunch of remedials


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

lol morning uk'ers quick question - any1 been running alot of G-13 haze?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Morning del, G13 haze is on mt to-do list for sure. Looks a killer strain. I've got a G-13 chocolate heaven i wanna try soon


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

its on mine to m8, ive done g-13 purple haze that was a gr8 smoke


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

heres a good morning laugh  my mate charlie........................................... ............................
[video=youtube;0xBcGXbkO44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xBcGXbkO44[/video]


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

stu1974 said:


> Anyone else using tubular heaters in grow tents?


no but its got to be better than using your heating. i made that mistake in winter and ran up a 500 quid gas bill! my lady nearly ripped me cock off!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Good on the guy!!!! I'm getting more and more interested in the 'freeman' every day. Del is the magna carta and freeman claim, only a claim that can be done in england. I can't find anything on scottish freemen


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good on the guy!!!! I'm getting more and more interested in the 'freeman' every day. Del is the magna carta and freeman claim, only a claim that can be done in england. I can't find anything on scottish freemen


magna carta covers england and wales m8 it cant be applied in scotland


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

So i'm fucked then, I can't claim my right as a freeman on the land? How do countrys like canada and new zeland do it then mate?


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good on the guy!!!! I'm getting more and more interested in the 'freeman' every day. Del is the magna carta and freeman claim, only a claim that can be done in england. I can't find anything on scottish freemen


besides that m8 did you see how the scottish tret the last free man lol 

[video=youtube;p6PkwyQ4JDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6PkwyQ4JDA[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So i'm fucked then, I can't claim my right as a freeman on the land? How do countrys like canada and new zeland do it then mate?


The Magna Carta, while originally a British document, does still influence Canada although not directly. The document as originally written was a great influence to constitutional law and it formed the basis to British law. Since for the most part Canadian law has grown from British Law and British Common Law roots, the Magna Carta has by default carried on in spirit to current day Canadian law


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So i'm fucked then, I can't claim my right as a freeman on the land?


thats ur progamming talking m8 dont let it take over, it is your god given right at birth "freedom" dont ever forget it


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

It's still an interesting subject. Makes me think though, Are the governments so eager to prove at that evolution brought us here. That way then all and any laws and stuff that have been sworn by the presence of god, would then be void? If they prove that there is no god


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> It's still an interesting subject. Makes me think though, Are the governments so eager to prove at that evolution brought us here. That way then all and any laws and stuff that have been sworn by the presence of god, would then be void? If they prove that there is no god


lol oh no not darwinism, look up forbidden arcaeology and out of place artifacts it tells a whole different story  i cant deny the existance of the one true source m8 but to understand that you have to go back 30.7 billion years. big bang energy = god - that from were all came


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

yo dime hows it hangin


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Fuck me that's a power of reading i've just gave myself for the day lol.


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck me that's a power of reading i've just gave myself for the day lol.


its a long dark road m8 but keep ur eye on the light and dont give in to temptation - ie. ignorance is bliss! ( have you ever wondered the meaning )


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

bongggggggggggg  

[video=youtube;KK_STSixA2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK_STSixA2E[/video]


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> yo dime hows it hangin


im good man  hows yourself?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

What do i know about the clit???? It like a good flik and if ya suck it they love it llf


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> im good man  hows yourself?


alls good in my castle m8, just checked youtube and ive had 750+ veiws since yesterday! clones are coming up nicely so run time soon again lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> What do i know about the clit???? It like a good flik and if ya suck it they love it llf


a lil bit more to it m8 lol............................................http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/233767-the-lesbian-guide-to-eating-pussy-(every-man-must-read)


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

AARRGGHHH, Watching this morning and they are debating chinese style censorship on the web here in the UK, Next it will be regulated tv/radio. Fucking communisim on the horizon


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> AARRGGHHH, Watching this morning and they are debating chinese style censorship on the web, Next it will be regulated tv/radio. Fucking communisim on the horizon


lol a great philosopher once said ( cant remember who ) "the problem with not taking part in politics is you end up getting ruled by your inferiors"


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

right im out for now - stay safe uk, stay informed  peace!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

See ya del


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> alls good in my castle m8, just checked youtube and ive had 750+ veiws since yesterday! clones are coming up nicely so run time soon again lol


good to hear matey! you may get a little money off youtube for all those hits if you're lucky! can any of you fine chaps reccomend a good quality glass bong? i want something i can clear in one but doesnt leave me drooling and spluttering for half an hour after lol ive always just smoked j's but i want to knock tobacco on the head or at least cut down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Easy boys another dinner time joint for the bizzle  can't seem to get me head around this freeman bollocks I know if I tried it it would backfire on me lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 20, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> good to hear matey! you may get a little money off youtube for all those hits if you're lucky! can any of you fine chaps reccomend a good quality glass bong? i want something i can clear in one but doesnt leave me drooling and spluttering for half an hour after lol ive always just smoked j's but i want to knock tobacco on the head or at least cut down.


buy glass and switch to bongs. you could smoke pure j's if youre rolling like that but bongs more economical for no tobacco


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> good to hear matey! you may get a little money off youtube for all those hits if you're lucky! can any of you fine chaps reccomend a good quality glass bong? i want something i can clear in one but doesnt leave me drooling and spluttering for half an hour after lol ive always just smoked j's but i want to knock tobacco on the head or at least cut down.


blackskull bongs from everyonedoesit.com are quite good and inexpensive.... there's loads more on there though.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 20, 2013)

new grow starting this or next week! will journal it in here whenever i can.

i went with 3 world of seeds northern lights x big bud in the end over the power africa, and got 1 CH9 seeds blue lemon thai which looks beautiful so i'll grow them 4.

as soon as the beans arrive they will be germed and started under my 250w mh bulb until big enough to transplant, then let them recover from transplant for a couple days then dive in with the 400w mh / hps.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> buy glass and switch to bongs. you could smoke pure j's if youre rolling like that but bongs more economical for no tobacco


yeh ive done pure j's but i find they dont burn down proper. if anything they just waste bud maybe.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> blackskull bongs from everyonedoesit.com are quite good and inexpensive.... there's loads more on there though.


i'll take a look mate. some of these percolator bongs look interesting. i can remeber been offred one years back and it was super smooth. you could take a lungful and you didnt know you'd smoked anything  thats what i want from a bong.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 20, 2013)

hey yall whats a good site to watch movies online?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hey yall whats a good site to watch movies online?


x hamster.com. there's some good films on there.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

All the free ones are shite mate full of spam and adware an shit. Just sign up for a free trial with netflix or love film or something. Cancel the direct debt after the month


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 20, 2013)

na,just watch a film with the bird,dont ned porn lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 20, 2013)

there must be for somthing to watch
i used 2 use net fliks


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 20, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> na,just watch a film with the bird,dont ned porn lol


how do you know its a porn website if you dont need it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/

ic3.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 20, 2013)

see knew ice would know


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

There you go drg, you'll not get a better answer than ic3's. Loved the pics the other day ic3 mate. Super frosty for early on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

How's the ladies IC3 ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't get any green tonight fuck me I'm tempted to snip a bud off and have some wet smoke lol but fuck that I got a couple joint I'll have to make em last


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't get any green tonight fuck me I'm tempted to snip a bud off and have some wet smoke lol but fuck that I got a couple joint I'll have to make em last


i havnt smoked proper green for ages now, over a couple months, thats what happens when you live in scotland, smoke soapbar or get ripped off buying green. well up my way nobody would blink twice before giving you half of what ur paying for... famous excuse is my scales must need calibrating after bragging about how he calibrates his scales after every sale, lmfao its utter bullshit..


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't get any green tonight fuck me I'm tempted to snip a bud off and have some wet smoke lol but fuck that I got a couple joint I'll have to make em last


could be worse where im from we dont get green just crappy hash


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i havnt smoked proper green for ages now, over a couple months, thats what happens when you live in scotland, smoke soapbar or get ripped off buying green. well up my way nobody would blink twice before giving you half of what ur paying for... famous excuse is my scales must need calibrating after bragging about how he calibrates his scales after every sale, lmfao its utter bullshit..


There the same here mate. It pisses me right off when they sell you a Q but a 5grm Q. How the fuck can they call it a Q? if it's 5g it isn't a fucking quarter is it. Cheeky feckers lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeh know what u sayin there boys it could be worse and at leastbive got a couple joints


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> There the same here mate. It pisses me right off when they sell you a Q but a 5grm Q. How the fuck can they call it a Q? if it's 5g it isn't a fucking quarter is it. Cheeky feckers lol


lmao, i got sold a 25sack which started off a few year ago as 3.5, now its meant to be 1.5, i got a bag that was 0.6, sent him a text he said nah mate i pack all my sacks at 1.4 LOL cheeky cunt, the weed is fuckin good but not that good to be paying 25 smackers for 2 joints, if that!
he told me i need to calibrate my scales, lol i think id know a 1.5 to less than 2 joints worth. an 2 shyte joints at that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> There the same here mate. It pisses me right off when they sell you a Q but a 5grm Q. How the fuck can they call it a Q? if it's 5g it isn't a fucking quarter is it. Cheeky feckers lol


Ha ha n how much u pay in for this 5g quart lmao cheeky bastards if my dealer gave me a 5g q id take it strait back round his house and demand cash back ya get me


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

Evening all, nice to find like minded people from the same part of the world.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

scuffdaddy said:


> Evening all, nice to find like minded people from the same part of the world. View attachment 2578494


been on a few threads today and no1 understands my humour come on here and everyone is on the same level...nice frosty plant there what strain is it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Cheeky bastard the best way to know if sure scales are right is put a penny on em it should weigh 3.5-3.6 (that's if u don't already know that lol)


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao, i got sold a 25sack which started off a few year ago as 3.5, now its meant to be 1.5, i got a bag that was 0.6, sent him a text he said nah mate i pack all my sacks at 1.4 LOL cheeky cunt, the weed is fuckin good but not that good to be paying 25 smackers for 2 joints, if that!
> he told me i need to calibrate my scales, lol i think id know a 1.5 to less than 2 joints worth. an 2 shyte joints at that


Lol it was probly 1.4 damp when he packed it and it dried up before he sold it lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha n how much u pay in for this 5g quart lmao cheeky bastards if my dealer gave me a 5g q id take it strait back round his house and demand cash back ya get me


£50 mate so pretty much a 10er a gram, but they still call it a quart lol. That's what i don't understand. It's been about a month since i smoked green, The prices are getting worse and the weed damper. I went to buy 2g off this wee 22 year old the other day, It was damp as fuck and a horrible green color. I ripped a bud open and it was white with mold in the middle. Nearly decked the wee fuck.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Easy scuff daddy what u sayin then matey?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol it was probly 1.4 damp when he packed it and it dried up before he sold it lol
> 
> £50 mate so pretty much a 10er a gram, but they still call it a quart lol. That's what i don't understand. It's been about a month since i smoked green, The prices are getting worse and the weed damper. I went to buy 2g off this wee 22 year old the other day, It was damp as fuck and a horrible green color. I ripped a bud open and it was white with mold in the middle. Nearly decked the wee fuck.


Ha ha it pisses u off don't it some little twat selling green knows fuck all about it and tells u its peng get there and its a bag of wank then they look at u funny when u say its shit and you don't want it lmao


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks mate, she's Blue Jack (Blue Stick x Jack The Ripper). TGA Limited Edition that I had in my collection for ages. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

nice looking plant how many more weeks of flower you got on that then?


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy scuff daddy what u sayin then matey?


should have hit 'reply with quote' sorry dude. maybe if i smoke another one........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

scuffdaddy said:


> should have hit 'reply with quote' sorry dude. maybe if i smoke another one........


Is that better?  so what u running now then mate? Owt tasty?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha n how much u pay in for this 5g quart lmao cheeky bastards if my dealer gave me a 5g q id take it strait back round his house and demand cash back ya get me


would you take back a 0.6 bag back with him an 20 folk round his house suckin up his arse, lmao dodgy shyte prefer the soapbar than fuckina round like that, the worst thing is they deny raping you, they allways say i made sure it was bang on, lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol it was probly 1.4 damp when he packed it and it dried up before he sold it lol
> 
> £50 mate so pretty much a 10er a gram, but they still call it a quart lol. That's what i don't understand. It's been about a month since i smoked green, The prices are getting worse and the weed damper. I went to buy 2g off this wee 22 year old the other day, It was damp as fuck and a horrible green color. I ripped a bud open and it was white with mold in the middle. Nearly decked the wee fuck.


no, the problem is the guy, his weed is some of the best cheese iv ever had, proper cure an everything, but he is such a tight arse chav, that he tests you, maybe since i confronted him last time, i might actually get a legit bag next time i get some.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha it pisses u off don't it some little twat selling green knows fuck all about it and tells u its peng get there and its a bag of wank then they look at u funny when u say its shit and you don't want it lmao


my neighbors son legit thinks an oz is 25g flat on, lmao thats what its coming to, the younger ones are gettin diseducated more an more

i just lmao at him when he comes home with a half oz 10g bag of wet shit, he gave me a bud for a joint once, was perty nasty tasted like hay, must av been chopped early.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> would you take back a 0.6 bag back with him an 20 folk round his house suckin up his arse, lmao dodgy shyte prefer the soapbar than fuckina round like that, the worst thing is they deny raping you, they allways say i made sure it was bang on, lol


Yeh that's a bit diff id meet him for another one and tan his fuckin arse for thinking I'm a thick cunt!! But I know what u jocks are like they most proberbly would rape me while forcing Buckfast down me throat lol


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is that better?  so what u running now then mate? Owt tasty?


Nothing cooking right now. About to throw some down, just having trouble deciding what to pull from the collection. You?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's a bit diff id meet him for another one and tan his fuckin arse for thinking I'm a thick cunt!! But I know what u jocks are like they most proberbly would rape me while forcing Buckfast down me throat lol


yeah, when its cunts with a mad rep you cant do anything about it except confront him just to let him know ur not a bitch, he was even tryin to start over the phone, i just told him im on, then he was all jokin around and said come round anytime for another bag, lmao


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> nice looking plant how many more weeks of flower you got on that then?


She was done in around 50 days. Would go 8 weeks with a push


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my neighbors son legit thinks an oz is 25g flat on, lmao thats what its coming to, the younger ones are gettin diseducated more an more
> 
> i just lmao at him when he comes home with a half oz 10g bag of wet shit, he gave me a bud for a joint once, was perty nasty tasted like hay, must av been chopped early.


Ha ha ha funny ain't it but I can remember back in the day when I was 15-16 thought I knew everything about weed I knew fuck all lol but the problem is its the young ones taking over and they know nothing the only way forward is legalization


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

scuffdaddy said:


> Nothing cooking right now. About to throw some down, just having trouble deciding what to pull from the collection. You?


I've got a few gth and a ak on the go day 38 flower I think


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

just waiting on my steak in the grill, and some nicechips i cut mysel thats in the deep fat frier,mmmmm


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

was perty nasty tasted like hay said:


> Or just dried to fast if it smells like that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah, when its cunts with a mad rep you cant do anything about it except confront him just to let him know ur not a bitch, he was even tryin to start over the phone, i just told him im on, then he was all jokin around and said come round anytime for another bag, lmao


That's the one mate let em know your not a twat an your normally alright im lucky tho most of my dealers are my age or older and 2 of em are old school mates


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha funny ain't it but I can remember back in the day when I was 15-16 thought I knew everything about weed I knew fuck all lol but the problem is its the young ones taking over and they know nothing the only way forward is legalization


at least controlling it, but look at fags now, they have risen in prices like mad, i wont trust the government with it, only my own grown stuff, hoping by next year i can jhave a good system goin that pays me back, an also allways have a ncie clean smoke.

when i started smoking 10 lamber and butler was 2.45, now its more than 4 quid, i remember when i was younger a fiver would get me 20 fags now they are like 8 quid, and i have to smoke the cheapos that are even still 6-7 quid a pack, fuckit im stopping
i know for a fact they would do that with weed.

on the streets prices never rise, weight only drops

how is that fair takes less than 1p to make a single fag and they are making around 40 pence per ciggerette, mad when u think bout it that way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

My .missis is at work tonight so I has shitty waffles and chicken nuggets......Yeh sound mate


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

I have $5,000 dollars and I want to start a grow operation. Just kidding hehe

Hey, if any of you have some interesting (or not) seeds, please post pics on this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html


Thanks!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my neighbors son legit thinks an oz is 25g flat on, lmao thats what its coming to, the younger ones are gettin diseducated more an more
> 
> i just lmao at him when he comes home with a half oz 10g bag of wet shit, he gave me a bud for a joint once, was perty nasty tasted like hay, must av been chopped early.


It's the same here, younger lot calling a £20 bag an eighth, and it weighs a sixteenth at best.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

HA ha ha got you ranting now pmsl I know what u mean about goverment but if it was legal to grow up 2 10 plants or something and had private dispenceries where you could "donate" for your meds it would be a lot better but I'm not sure that will ever happen? I remember when 10 embo where £1.20 fookin 1.20


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes mohican like the look of that I've got a seed that looks pretty cool I'll get it up later


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

its all gone downhill where i am an 1/8 used to be 25 a 1/4 50 now its all 10/12 a g and thats your normal soap bar dont get no green where im at


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

10 A gram for soap bar wtf! That's unreal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> its all gone downhill where i am an 1/8 used to be 25 a 1/4 50 now its all 10/12 a g and thats your normal soap bar dont get no green where im at


Bloody ell are u in Scotland aswell? Surely someone got some green you just gotta sniff em out  growings the way forward , you don't hurt anyone doing it so why not if its all Percy like


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't be scotland at 10 a g of soap. £20 a quart for soap here


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> its all gone downhill where i am an 1/8 used to be 25 a 1/4 50 now its all 10/12 a g and thats your normal soap bar dont get no green where im at


unlucky i get 7g of soap for 20, half oz is 30, never bought an oz of it yet but i assume its between 65-70


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

tell me about it guys you all think you have it bad getting some wet/under green i would love some of that right now lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Exact same prices as i get it for iikode. Except a half oz would be £35 an oz is £65


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Been a while since I smoked any of that boys a long time I used to like the old bubbly or a nice bucket with a deep socket on it. Used to keep it under me bed when I lived with me mam lol room must of fookin stunk


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Can't be scotland at 10 a g of soap. £20 a quart for soap here


10 - 12.50 a Q here, good evening ppls


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> its all gone downhill where i am an 1/8 used to be 25 a 1/4 50 now its all 10/12 a g and thats your normal soap bar dont get no green where im at


fk me, tenner a gram for soap bar? its a fiver for 2gr here, 15 Q, 60 quid oz. bricks much cheaper obv. lol bout 3 a piece
green is 180-200
oil 20 quid for 2ml syringe


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Exact same prices as i get it for iikode. Except a half oz would be £35 an oz is £65


i would love to pay those prices.. thats exactly why ive started growing but still got a few good weeks until im ready for a harvest so until then its extortionate prices for me lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

all there is over here is soap bar thats it be glad you guys dont live here lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Good evening del mate
@ drwm, half the ppl up here don't know what oil is lol. i'd love to find a dealer with that. It look a pain in the arse to make. I'm gonna one day though cos i want to try it lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> all there is over here is soap bar thats it be glad you guys dont live here lol


lol just swapped a q of critical for a q of haze id love to pass the bong round the thread


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Easy del boy....giz that bong here then I do love a bit of haze


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good evening del mate
> @ drwm, half the ppl up here don't know what oil is lol. i'd love to find a dealer with that. It look a pain in the arse to make. I'm gonna one day though cos i want to try it lol


i was looking into that aswell lol............................................... ........[video=youtube;KZXGH6mYr3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good evening del mate
> @ drwm, half the ppl up here don't know what oil is lol. i'd love to find a dealer with that. It look a pain in the arse to make. I'm gonna one day though cos i want to try it lol


for anyone that doesnt know what oil is, google rick simpson or phoenix tears... 
i was lucky in that one of my mates bumped into an old hippy buddy of his who just happened to have made a batch of oil, 100 or so 2ml syringes @ £20 a throw (£10 per gram). what i dont know is whether he used trim or actual bud but i do know its rather nice so it was nice trim if this is what was used to make it. lol. 
im dedicating a whole grow to making some, no trimming, just chuck the whole kabush in a bucket and soak it with litres of isopropyl alcohol, etc. etc....


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

That's the same vid i've been watching. It just seems a bit daunting to me, i'd be worried i was gonna fuck it up and lose the lot. When i could have just made hash/wax lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

lol just realized, i took my pressure cooker apart to make a hillbilly distiller! looks like im buying 2 lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> i was looking into that aswell lol............................................... ........[video=youtube;KZXGH6mYr3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y[/video]


thats the hammer my man, thats how im planning on doing it too!!!


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> for anyone that doesnt know what oil is, google rick simpson or phoenix tears...
> i was lucky in that one of my mates bumped into an old hippy buddy of his who just happened to have made a batch of oil, 100 or so 2ml syringes @ £20 a throw (£10 per gram). what i dont know is whether he used trim or actual bud but i do know its rather nice so it was nice trim if this is what was used to make it. lol.
> im dedicating a whole grow to making some, no trimming, just chuck the whole kabush in a bucket and soak it with litres of isopropyl alcohol, etc. etc....


walk before you run our young padawan, do a small test batch first


----------



## scuffdaddy (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> i was looking into that aswell lol............................................... ........[video=youtube;KZXGH6mYr3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y[/video]


Quality. Especially like the bit about curing cancers.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> for anyone that doesnt know what oil is, google rick simpson or phoenix tears...
> i was lucky in that one of my mates bumped into an old hippy buddy of his who just happened to have made a batch of oil, 100 or so 2ml syringes @ £20 a throw (£10 per gram). what i dont know is whether he used trim or actual bud but i do know its rather nice so it was nice trim if this is what was used to make it. lol.
> im dedicating a whole grow to making some, no trimming, just chuck the whole kabush in a bucket and soak it with litres of isopropyl alcohol, etc. etc....


I wouldn't put my whole grow to it man, practice with trim and stuff first maybe throw a half oz of bud. Your bonkers man lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> walk before you run our young padawan, do a small test batch first


21 oz of material for a return of 14g concentrate is a lil kamikazi i suppose. ok, ill dedicate 5 oz to it, so thats 5L of iso i'd need by my calculations???


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 21 oz of material for a return of 14g concentrate is a lil kamikazi i suppose. ok, ill dedicate 5 oz to it, so thats 5L of iso i'd need by my calculations???


 i will direct your attention to here  .......................................... http://www.cureyourowncancer.org/make-the-oil.html


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

1 oz = 4-6 g of oil


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> i will direct your attention to here  .......................................... http://www.cureyourowncancer.org/make-the-oil.html


great link m8, thanks....


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> great link m8, thanks....


just be careful, were trying to build the community up not blow it up pmsl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Nah I'm not into that oil looks like its mainly for medical purposes I prefer smoking bud and homemade hash u canna beat it


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> good to hear matey! you may get a little money off youtube for all those hits if you're lucky!


noooooooo googe adsense and partners are into info sharing for the right price. have you noticed i dont use ads - so no pay day yet. wait until i have 1000 subbs and 100000 views then il sell the channel privately to a nice green advertisng company


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Exact same prices as i get it for iikode. Except a half oz would be £35 an oz is £65


my dealer gives me some belter deals, thats just the normal price normall id get 7-9g per quarter pretty decent guy.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> just be careful, were trying to build the community up not blow it up pmsl


ive made BHO wax before, is this more dangerous than that? I intend doing it same way and place, in a paella cooker out the back, using extension lead. Only using iso instead of butane obviously pmsl..


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah I'm not into that oil looks like its mainly for medical purposes I prefer smoking bud and homemade hash u canna beat it


lol a bit much for you m8? what does every1 do with their plant bones?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah I'm not into that oil looks like its mainly for medical purposes I prefer smoking bud and homemade hash u canna beat it


In the correct doses it is great for medical reasons. But it menna fuck you up


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah I'm not into that oil looks like its mainly for medical purposes I prefer smoking bud and homemade hash u canna beat it


mate, i have a half gram of oil in the morning and bong on just as i would normally do, it is more medicinal but who doesnt wanna be more healthy whilst getting stoned at the same time???


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah I'm not into that oil looks like its mainly for medical purposes I prefer smoking bud and homemade hash u canna beat it


aye same here, cant beat a good smoke, im havin a wee look at little pipes see what i can use just for bein out an about, horrible rollin j's when ur on the go.


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

im off l8rz growers, peace out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol a bit much for you m8? what does every1 do with their plant bones?


Yeh the whole process too much for me lol but if it'd menna fuck you up I wouldn't mind trying some . I normally make gumby hash and I've tried bho a few times but I don't like it so this run I'm gonna do all the trim dry ice method and see what I get


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> mate, i have a half gram of oil in the morning and bong on just as i would normally do, it is more medicinal but who doesnt wanna be more healthy whilst getting stoned at the same time???


Yeh it does look nice but we don't get of that round our way not that I know of anyway whenever av heard of people smoking it they put a line of it down a fag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Cbit del boy have a rip of haze for me


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

i dont grow enough to be doing anything like that i just put my trim through my grinder and press it all when full works wonders when ive ran out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBSkjNPH_0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't grow much but those shitty buds and all that trim make a nice bit of hash


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

Smokin my last j of soapbar, cant even get stoned off it anymore, bought a q the other day, the day i bought it i smoked 10 joints during the day, smoked my last one before bed, and could still do my 5 sets of 20 excersises lmao tolerance much


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I don't grow much but those shitty buds and all that trim make a nice bit of hash


you make bubble hash or do you just press it?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawny mate, i found some bubble bags on ebbay only 30 quid i think, if you havnt already got some.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

this is like our kinda porn lol sounds like it anyway...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqci93MmlRM


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

time for some babybud porn;
here are the ww x bb i intend to use to make the oil with, 2 indica dominants crossed, hmmmm???? 
they're @ day 35 of 12/12





and here's some belladonna @ 35 of veg 18/6. gonna flip em monday im thinking..



these will definately be dedicating an oz or 3 of themselves to oil production also i think....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

They look very nice welsh I'm at day 38 so were pretty close


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shawny mate, i found some bubble bags on ebbay only 30 quid i think, if you havnt already got some.


Thanks mate might get them no I air t got bubble bags always done it the gumby method so can't wait to get some bubble bags and try this dry ice shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

The gumby method


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Thanks mate might get them no I air t got bubble bags always done it the gumby method so can't wait to get some bubble bags and try this dry ice shit


should get a fair whack from those mate, im just starting to see some trichomes on the inner buds right now, hoping shes gonna be super frosty
you will need a tree surgeon to chop down those sativas tho mate...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> should get a fair whack from those mate, im just starting to see some trichomes on the inner buds right now, hoping shes gonna be super frosty


Yeh they lookin real good now can't wait to chop em. You've got a teal bush on your hands there mate what light have u got again ? When u harvest your gonna be fuckin smashed after smoking that rocky


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> They look very nice welsh I'm at day 38 so were pretty close


cheers dude, what strain you got going?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they lookin real good now can't wait to chop em. You've got a teal bush on your hands there mate what light have u got again ? When u harvest your gonna be fuckin smashed after smoking that rocky


av got a 250 mate, hoping for more than 5 oz, as the gramm per watt that would be less than 0.6 i think.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Ghost train haze and afghan kush mate lookin nice now and getting sticky


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> av got a 250 mate, hoping for more than 5 oz, as the gramm per watt that would be less than 0.6 i think.


Easy money you might surprise yourself and get more fuckin ell that's about 60 grand down your way lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy money you might surprise yourself and get more fuckin ell that's about 60 grand down your way lol


lmao, nah im workin it out 5oz is a grand, but i doubt ill sell 5 oz, depends on how much i get, iv promised mysel 2 or 3 oz the res will go to upgrade.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Get your bills covers so it pays for itself and your Laughlin mate I get greedy though and don't wanna give any away lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get your bills covers so it pays for itself and your Laughlin mate I get greedy though and don't wanna give any away lol


aye, i was thinking about just wacking in 150 quid into the leccy, that should do a few months just for the light.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 20, 2013)

fuck me you lot get through some pages everyday , its not easy to catch up

the world of mogs is presently turning to shit , ive got ohhhhh about 100 clones set up and mostly rooted but no feckin room to veg them , theres vrs places ready willing and able to just go for it and the clones need veg time .... no fun , mix in about 40-50 seed plants then im royally fucked 

if people would stop bidding on tents on ebay for the next couple of days id be more than fuckin gratefull , just been outbid , not a happy camper at all


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck me you lot get through some pages everyday , its not easy to catch up
> 
> the world of mogs is presently turning to shit , ive got ohhhhh about 100 clones set up and mostly rooted but no feckin room to veg them , theres vrs places ready willing and able to just go for it and the clones need veg time .... no fun , mix in about 40-50 seed plants then im royally fucked
> 
> if people would stop bidding on tents on ebay for the next couple of days id be more than fuckin gratefull , just been outbid , not a happy camper at all


;;buyitnow?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 20, 2013)

buyitnow is lacking in the hunt , theres no sport to it , you get what you want without waiting weeks and fucking months to get just the right on.......... ok you got a point , im on it , theres a localish supply of cheap hydro stuff and i dare say greens isnt to expensive , time is pressing to buyitnow it is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Well mogs looks like someone's been a busy boy ay  100 clones fookin ell giz one


----------



## iiKode (Mar 20, 2013)

aye moggy get some pics up to see these babies
away to bed now night lads


----------



## moggggys (Mar 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well mogs looks like someone's been a busy boy ay  100 clones fookin ell giz one


1 ? i can spare about 40 , the bastards wont stop growing , ive even stuck a few outdoors in the wilkinsons greenhouse such is the lack of space , big plans , small grow space


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 1 ? i can spare about 40 , the bastards wont stop growing , ive even stuck a few outdoors in the wilkinsons greenhouse such is the lack of space , big plans , small grow space


Ha ha mate I'd love to but I ain't got room for 1 until I get me new tent can't fookin wait!!! Do a sea of green with em fuck it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

C bit kode don't wank too hard will ya now


----------



## moggggys (Mar 20, 2013)

10 on the right , 27 in the middle , 8 on the left , the middles rather keep for a repot 


sour60 , 60 day wonder , cheese clones , hash plant , alsorts of shit going on 



cheese and nebular clones with the odd trainwreak , i wouldnt mind but these were set up on monday , potted into soil saturday there what 4-5 days old under fuckin awful light , stop growing ya bastards 



oh joy the next generation , come the weekend they will all be rooted and ill be in deep shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2578857
> 
> 10 on the right , 27 in the middle , 8 on the left , the middles rather keep for a repot
> 
> ...


Ur fucked lol!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Fookin ell you need a warehouse anyway off to bed now boys ccccbbbeeeeeeeee


----------



## moggggys (Mar 20, 2013)

fucked doesnt cover it , i need 60 , ive got a simple 66 so its all good yeah ? oh and the trainwreak so another say 10 ontop of that so 76 is ok , oh and 5 m39 oh and the s60`s 10 oh and the 60 day which is another 5 and lets not forget the hash plant so another 5 and the f/dew so thats another 6 and the maroc which is another ................ yep ,,, im fucked



shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin ell you need a warehouse anyway off to bed now boys ccccbbbeeeeeeeee


ta ta


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh they look nice n healthy tho mate very nice


----------



## moggggys (Mar 20, 2013)

tent ordered so now just to pacify the dragon 

were moving house in a week or 2 hence the numbers , its a take advantage while we can type of thing hence having a shit load of clones , this is mixed in with the autos coming upto finish which means less room and at the same time starting a few outdoor as early as poss for the new place , this has ment the usual 24 has become bloody loads


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 20, 2013)

BUD PORN !

























Hope you enjoy  GREAT WHITE SHARK !


----------



## zVice (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice rolla!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Good morning shit breaks. Very nice rolla looking real good


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> The gumby method


bit of a long method still good though


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 21, 2013)

You lot seen the latest shit the filth are up to?

[h=3]Crimestoppers has launched a campaign to tackle cannabis cultivation.[/h] 8:46am Thursday 21st March 2013 in News 




Crimestoppers bid to tackle pot plants 
The crime-fighting charity Crimestoppers has launched a campaign to tackle cannabis cultivation. the UK saw a 15% increase in cannabis factories in 2011/12. 
This week Crimestoppers and police forces across the country will be distributing &#8220;scratch and sniff&#8221; cards to the public to educate and inform them about the signs to spot and detect cannabis farms by recognising the specific smell of growing cannabis. The cards contain an element that replicates the smell of cannabis in its growing state. 
Hotspot areas targeted in this campaign include West and South Yorkshire, London, Greater Manchester and Avon & Somerset, which have all been identified in an ACPO report as areas with the highest number of cannabis farms in the UK. With nearly 1,800 cannabis farms found, West Yorkshire ranked the highest of all areas where cannabis farms were identified by ACPO across 2010/2012. South Yorkshire ranked second across the UK with over 1,600 found, London was the fourth highest with over 1,200 cannabis cultivation properties located in the same period.


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2013)

good mornin uk, how about some easy listening with the morning bowl ........................
[video=youtube;6CHs4x2uqcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CHs4x2uqcQ[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 21, 2013)

You lot seen the latest shit the filth are up to?

*Crimestoppers has launched a campaign to tackle cannabis cultivation.*

8:46am Thursday 21st March 2013 in News 




Crimestoppers bid to tackle pot plants 
The crime-fighting charity Crimestoppers has launched a campaign to tackle cannabis cultivation. the UK saw a 15% increase in cannabis factories in 2011/12. 
This week Crimestoppers and police forces across the country will be distributing scratch and sniff cards to the public to educate and inform them about the signs to spot and detect cannabis farms by recognising the specific smell of growing cannabis. The cards contain an element that replicates the smell of cannabis in its growing state. 
Hotspot areas targeted in this campaign include West and South Yorkshire, London, Greater Manchester and Avon & Somerset, which have all been identified in an ACPO report as areas with the highest number of cannabis farms in the UK. With nearly 1,800 cannabis farms found, West Yorkshire ranked the highest of all areas where cannabis farms were identified by ACPO across 2010/2012. South Yorkshire ranked second across the UK with over 1,600 found, London was the fourth highest with over 1,200 cannabis cultivation properties located in the same period.


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You lot seen the latest shit the filth are up to?
> 
> *Crimestoppers has launched a campaign to tackle cannabis cultivation.*
> 
> ...


lol try as they might, so they trying that ur way aswel? ........................................................... http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/19/scratch-and-sniff-cards-published-to-crack-down-on-illegal-cannabis-farms-3547276/


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

Aye, Don posted a similar thing the other day, too funny, Scratch, sniff, and grass....

I still remember my Modern Studies (politics) teacher telling the class that Crimestoppers was basically just a show for the Grasses in the country, haha. Teaching the way it should be done!

And guess what, it also confirms that they are loosing the battle against growing in my eyes. Sheer desperation!


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Aye, Don posted a similar thing the other day, too funny, Scratch, sniff, and grass....
> 
> I still remember my Modern Studies (politics) teacher telling the class that Crimestoppers was basically just a show for the Grasses in the country, haha. Teaching the way it should be done!
> 
> And guess what, it also confirms that they are loosing the battle against growing in my eyes. Sheer desperation!


yo D have you read the comments on that article i posted? pretty much backs us up id say


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

No, I didn't Del, where is it?


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

South and west yorkshire UK leaders in grow op's lol. Cain dingle will have a grow on emerdale soon pmsl


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow seems the public opinion is changing by the looks of those comments


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone had any dealings with oxyplus 17.5% H2o2??

Am about to tackle ma fungus gnat problem with it before I lose everything,not sure what to dilute it to, any ideas????


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol try as they might, so they trying that ur way aswel? ........................................................... http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/19/scratch-and-sniff-cards-published-to-crack-down-on-illegal-cannabis-farms-3547276/





DST said:


> No, I didn't Del, where is it?


just at the bottom of the article m8 its funny as, ppl are straight out tellin them


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

delvite said:


> just at the bottom of the article m8 its funny as, ppl are straight out tellin them


i dont think one person was agreeing with what there doing there what a waste of tax payers money


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

metro is a shit rag anyway, one page criticising something the next few pages will be for the thing they said was shocking front page.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

They just had those scratch n sniff cards on this morning on Chanel 3. Holly willobhy says it smells like a mown lawn lmao. Phil Schofield says it smells like his greenhouse haha rofl. So well done crimstoppers pmsl there fucking useless lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

if they put all the money they waste on fighting maryj into researching it more they would realise how useful it actually is and it would of been legalised years ago FACT


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2578857
> 
> 10 on the right , 27 in the middle , 8 on the left , the middles rather keep for a repot
> 
> ...


niceun mate, you a biobizz guy too?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> if they put all the money they waste on fighting maryj into researching it more they would realise how useful it actually is and it would of been legalised years ago FACT


it was made illegal to make niggers not wanna come to america, because they brought it to america with them...


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Wow seems the public opinion is changing by the looks of those comments


Ya man, i know quite a few midle class families, they dont give a shit about weed, infact my neighbors introduced me to my dealer right now, and they have grandchildren, they dont see it as a problem, i was speakin to the man that lives in that house, and he said if not they are making it worse, criminals polluting the drug which gives it an even worse rep


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> They just had those scratch n sniff cards on this morning on Chanel 3. Holly willobhy says it smells like a mown lawn lmao. Phil Schofield says it smells like his greenhouse haha rofl. So well done crimstoppers pmsl there fucking useless lol


i wondered wtf you were talking about then lmao had to go back and look. sad i missed that. we all know phil likes to spliff up every now and then.

but really.... a campaign against weed.... with all that knife crime in london and police cuts...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> They just had those scratch n sniff cards on this morning on Chanel 3. Holly willobhy says it smells like a mown lawn lmao. Phil Schofield says it smells like his greenhouse haha rofl. So well done crimstoppers pmsl there fucking useless lol


sounds like they've quick dried and not cured their scratch n sniff cards to me.... tsk tsk


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> i wondered wtf you were talking about then lmao had to go back and look. sad i missed that. we all know phil likes to spliff up every now and then.
> 
> but really.... a campaign against weed.... with all that knife crime in london and police cuts...


Theyneed to deal with the smack heads, instead of just fining them and moving on, and take those fuckin lockbacks off the younger ones, then fix the vandalism crime,where these fuckin chavs come along and smash ur car for no reason, after uv got it repaired they smash it again, happend to my brother, for no reason other than, my street is the street that crosses their path when they are goin back to their smackhead parents with fuckin aids...


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 21, 2013)

Tent 1 was with coco a&b, rhizotonic , boost . Cannazym the plants In room 2 with bio bizz looks nice m8 .


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

boom ! 
already got them germing  
good job aswel i'm down to my last couple of buds from my og kush harvest.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Just keep an eye on that blue thai when you flip it. I had a pineapple thai,fucking huge thing. It majorly hermi'd in the 4th week flower. I done some research and anything with thai in it is prone to herm


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Just keep an eye on that blue thai when you flip it. I had a pineapple thai,fucking huge thing. It majorly hermi'd in the 4th week flower. I done some research and anything with thai in it is prone to herm


thanks for the heads up mate, i've never had a plant ever show any signs of hermie and i dont want it starting with this lot. if i see anything dodgy going on with her she will be taken as far from the other 3 as poss.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

That was the first plant i ever had hermi on me. I just ripped the bitch down, i had nowhere else to put it. And at that time i was shit scared at the thought of a hermi or male plant lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

yea your right bro, searched up and a few people have had probs especially with ch9 seeds, they're ment to be an all female seed bank but alot of hermieing can happen later in flower like you said. will keep her under the scope!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

A pic of my pineapple thai @ day 26 flower, about a week before i noticed all the nanners


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> A pic of my pineapple thai @ day 26 flower, about a week before i noticed all the nanners


shit sucks mate... she / he looked decent for 26 days aswell. what bank is pineapple thai from then? never heard of that one.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> South and west yorkshire UK leaders in grow op's lol. Cain dingle will have a grow on emerdale soon pmsl


Haha I'm from south Yorkshire you'd be surprised how bad it is I no of about 10 growers a stone throw away an it's like that every where ya go, sheffs always been good for weed get cunts from all places comin to buy it..


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

I got a couple of seeds off my aunts bf, he was an old stoner(god rest him). Anyway he said he'd had them for 15+ yrs. He told me they might not germ, outta 4 only one made it. It smelled exactly like pineapple, shit happens though eh


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha I'm from south Yorkshire you'd be surprised how bad it is I no of about 10 growers a stone throw away an it's like that every where ya go, sheffs always been good for weed get cunts from all places comin to buy it..


It's nuts mate, So the 1600 grow op's are only what they know of then? lol The real figure would scare them shitless lmao


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> boom !
> already got them germing
> good job aswel i'm down to my last couple of buds from my og kush harvest.


how is that og kush dude? i see alot of ppl going mad about kush, yanks especially. how does it grow and smoke


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

im in love with kosher kush


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> im in love with kosher kush


Did you get a bit of green then


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> im in love with kosher kush


whats the crack with it man? it seems like a bit of a sensation at the minute with growers. i know kush strains have been around for ages but i have never tried it (i think).


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Did you get a bit of green then


no i wish just my favourite kush hands down thats gona be on my agenda next for sure


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> whats the crack with it man? it seems like a bit of a sensation at the minute with growers. i know kush strains have been around for ages but i have never tried it (i think).


i first tried it in dam a while back this coffee shop always had a que outside it so i decided to see what the score was got there asked the guy for the best indica he had and he recommended that and wow blew my head off defo my favourite easy


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> how is that og kush dude? i see alot of ppl going mad about kush, yanks especially. how does it grow and smoke


i fed through the soil with organics for the 1st time with the og, and just added bio bloom through flower. had major overferting probs from the start by adding too much of something in there i think it was bloodmeal as that stuff is like 12 + % in nitrogen?
but she came through well , i thought she was going slow as fuck through flowering but as soon as i hit week 5-6 she took off and harvested at 61 days.
yielded 46 gram dry from 1 so a little over 1.5 oz
the smoke is good, deffo a head aswell as body stone which i prefer. stinks to the absolute heavens aswell specially after somewhat of a cure... 2-3 weeks is the best cure i can do lmao.
heres a bud just out the jar.. smoking on it right now


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2013)

silly billy got turned over by the plod, large amount of proper and full grow set up with load of plants and 1k of dried. not lookin good.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i fed through the soil with organics for the 1st time with the og, and just added bio bloom through flower. had major overferting probs from the start by adding too much of something in there i think it was bloodmeal as that stuff is like 12 + % in nitrogen?
> but she came through well , i thought she was going slow as fuck through flowering but as soon as i hit week 5-6 she took off and harvested at 61 days.
> yielded 46 gram dry from 1 so a little over 1.5 oz
> the smoke is good, deffo a head aswell as body stone which i prefer. stinks to the absolute heavens aswell specially after somewhat of a cure... 2-3 weeks is the best cure i can do lmao.
> heres a bud just out the jar.. smoking on it right now


looks nice n frosty ! might have to get some for my next run. who's the original breeder?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> silly billy got turned over by the plod, large amount of proper and full grow set up with load of plants and 1k of dried. not lookin good.


not good matey. not good at all


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

Will be trying this with the nlxbb. not to the scale this guy has but i want an even low canopy with 8-12 heads on each plant. so will have to top early,maybe twice even try some training down and then throw into 12/12 as soon as i see preflowers. 
never tried any proper training or a scrog type grow so looking forward to it. skip the vid to 6.30, shows close up and this stuff looks killer

[youtube]6-QXns7CCkM[/youtube]

@dimebag it was a freebie seed from reserva privada


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> silly billy got turned over by the plod, large amount of proper and full grow set up with load of plants and 1k of dried. not lookin good.


Not looking good at all dura, a grow and weed would be bad enough never mind the rest


----------



## dura72 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Not looking good at all dura, a grow and weed would be bad enough never mind the rest



stupid fucker apparently had it all in the same gaff, havent spoke to him direct as i dont want any heat and neither will he but a mutual mate said he thought the neighbours had smelled the grow and when the plod came thru the door he was sitting on 4k in readies, a kilo of green, full set up, and at least a bar of high grade white, although it may have been a kilo, either way his arse is out the window.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Will be trying this with the nlxbb. not to the scale this guy has but i want an even low canopy with 8-12 heads on each plant. so will have to top early,maybe twice even try some training down and then throw into 12/12 as soon as i see preflowers.
> never tried any proper training or a scrog type grow so looking forward to it. skip the vid to 6.30, shows close up and this stuff looks killer
> 
> [youtube]6-QXns7CCkM[/youtube]


cant see it bro. yeh traning is the way foward man. ive done a combo of supercropping, tying and i accidently topped a plant with some twine lol so you got becareful. its more fun though getting involved with how the plant grows and manipulating it to your grow situation plus it'll bump your yields up as you probably already know.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Fuck me, a stint in her majesty's hotel looks imminent for billy then eh. Thought he would have known better


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> stupid fucker apparently had it all in the same gaff, havent spoke to him direct as i dont want any heat and neither will he but a mutual mate said he thought the neighbours had smelled the grow and when the plod came thru the door he was sitting on 4k in readies, a kilo of green, full set up, and at least a bar of high grade white, although it may have been a kilo, either way his arse is out the window.


Silly cunt, that's what happens when u get lazy. There's always a lotta busts comin up te Easter round here, as long as the cunts stay away from me for a few more days till I get chopped and gone ill be happy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

aint karma a bitch

bad luck , but its his own silly billy fault, if even remotely think sum1 smelled yer shit then you at the very least the A class shit outa the house, BUT saying that his recs on grade going byhis soap bar isent the best rek,,lol

best wishes, good luck, hard time in a jock jail,,NICE!,,

still despite him being a total cunt,, i stil wouldnt wish that on anyone, FUKIN SNITCHES!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

You never sugar coated that comment ic3 did ya llf


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

He never done fuckall on me so I can't say fuckall but cunt or not, wouldn't wish that on anyone. Actually there's a few folk I'd fuckin wish worse on lol, but I have reasons. Anyway goina take down a couple of these bitches tonite, then tomoro nite a few more...them probly most the fuckin weekend too, fuckin hate this bit but fuck all ye can do, has to be done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

he was orite but we had our problems lmao,, that is shitty, the plants u can deal with but the class A thats a lil harder to explain, poor fucker for sure,, ooking at a 9 at least if it was a klik

suger coated? haha na its just how it is,, NOBODY deseves to be snitched on, nobody,, if u get caught thru ur own stupidity then fir play, if they have a length investigation, then fair play,, but snitched,, that just hurts spec wen u neevr know exaklty wer its cummin from

maybe it was one of these new scratch n sniff cards that the neighbours recognised the smell?

anyways durex wish him luck from the lads,


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> stupid fucker apparently had it all in the same gaff, havent spoke to him direct as i dont want any heat and neither will he but a mutual mate said he thought the neighbours had smelled the grow and when the plod came thru the door he was sitting on 4k in readies, a kilo of green, full set up, and at least a bar of high grade white, although it may have been a kilo, either way his arse is out the window.


he should be shitting it right now, a bar of white is bad enough never mind the rest, al readied up to go, fuck me, you wont be seein that chap for a while eh


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he was orite but we had our problems lmao,, that is shitty, the plants u can deal with but the class A thats a lil harder to explain, poor fucker for sure,, ooking at a 5 at least if it was a clik


He put me onto the best bit of Charlie I ever had of the road so scores ok in my book lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> cant see it bro. yeh traning is the way foward man. ive done a combo of supercropping, tying and i accidently topped a plant with some twine lol so you got becareful. its more fun though getting involved with how the plant grows and manipulating it to your grow situation plus it'll bump your yields up as you probably already know.


aye man, iv learned that from my grow right now, you could manipulate a plant to grow any way you want, i have been lookin at mainlining might try it next grow, kinda what i accidently done this grow anol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

finally got to bangin this burd who works at RS mccols been keepin an eye on that one for a while now not bad 6/10 on my side.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

alright all u shit stains what the crack today then?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> alright all u shit stains what the crack today then?


alright bizzlemynizzle
ur the crack today we been slaggin u all day haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Sound maybe cheers Lil that wouldn't bloody surprise me


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye man, iv learned that from my grow right now, you could manipulate a plant to grow any way you want, i have been lookin at mainlining might try it next grow, kinda what i accidently done this grow anol


just been reading up on that main-lining looks pretty interesting think im gona give it a go aswell


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he was orite but we had our problems lmao,, that is shitty, the plants u can deal with but the class A thats a lil harder to explain, poor fucker for sure,, ooking at a 9 at least if it was a klik
> 
> suger coated? haha na its just how it is,, NOBODY deseves to be snitched on, nobody,, if u get caught thru ur own stupidity then fir play, if they have a length investigation, then fair play,, but snitched,, that just hurts spec wen u neevr know exaklty wer its cummin from
> 
> ...


im not trying to sound all g but if somebody snitched on me i would make it my business to find out who. then i would hurt them for it. people have to pay for doing wrong. eye for an eye.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

and the whole world is blind. except the last man who fucking took some poor fuckers eye out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Do any of you twist your stems to create big bulges? Works a treat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and the whole world is blind. except the last man who fucking took some poor fuckers eye out.


Go on grandad


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Do any of you twist your stems to create big bulges? Works a treat


supercropping mate. its very good for your plants!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Isn't supercropping bending the stem complety over? That's what I thought any way. I twist the stems on the main stem and the side branches between each node just until u feel or sometimes hear a snap all the way up works wonders.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Isn't supercropping bending the stem complety over? That's what I thought any way. I twist the stems on the main stem and the side branches between each node just until u feel or sometimes hear a snap all the way up works wonders.


your basically doing the same thing dude but if you lean it over it will allow better light penertration to lower nodes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeh I do all that mate got mine tied down right now they ain't goin nowhere Lol.day 39 now getting closer


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

thats just like LST and super-cropping at the same time  works wonders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on grandad




come back sambo!! these younguns aint got nee crack 

anyone heard from our voddy swilling chumly? or did i actually offend the most offensive fucker on this thread? your right beezleywizzle or whatever the fuck your calling yoursel. i am old.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

That your skinny side talking again don lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2579958
> 
> come back sambo!! these younguns aint got nee crack
> 
> anyone heard from our voddy swilling chumly? or did i actually offend the most offensive fucker on this thread? your right beezleywizzle or whatever the fuck your calling yoursel. i am old.


Lost me there are you on about me or sum else? So how old are you then can't be that old been on here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone heard from our voddy swilling chumly?


aye ther only wee bairns

chumly LMAO hahaha thats fucking funny, makes a change u geordies are such a mobid set of fuckers,, wunt be so bad if u had a decnt footy team but alas u have not, oh well sa la vee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

hahah naaa closetg i'm just bored. either that or i'm turning newusertroll minus the drink. scary 

shawn i'm 30 man. old as the hills


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

yes i must say don you talk in riddles fella  and 30, old pfff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye ther only wee bairns
> 
> chumly LMAO hahaha thats fucking funny, makes a change u geordies are such a mobid set of fuckers,, wunt be so bad if u had a decnt footy team but alas u have not, oh well sa la vee


oh we're going there are we hahaaaa who's your team? or do you not follow the great game? 

Morbid? morbidly obese maybe.... it's cold as fuck you need the beer jacket on in fuckin summer man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yes i must say don you talk in riddles fella


not the first time it's been said.

EDIT: you've got to be old like me n ic3 to get my blathering.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Ahhhhh 30 ain't old I'm only 2 year behind ya still feel 18 though  well in me head anyway


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

If we're calling 30 old, then i'm fucking past it lol I'm 32


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not the first time it's been said.
> 
> EDIT: you've got to be old like me n ic3 to get my blathering.



on ya bike







fucker i may be old but im young in sprit 
these young whipper snappers eh!
[video=youtube;Fq3QmtV8vT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq3QmtV8vT0[/video]

and me,fottball? lol,, i do have sum class, if i was gunna support sum1 id support winners, not LOOOOSSSEEERRRRSSS like your mob, shit u cant even go to a match without being robbed in newshittle


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

all you old fuckers at bingo lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

well im 25. not young but not old neither! wait til we have lived it twice, thats old age!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

fuckin ell, no way i'll ever be that skinny. i'm 15 stone now. 

scarily this was being played in clubs when i was sneaking in and getting chucked out of them haha

it's skrillex and dubstep now ic3 try n keep up.

[video=youtube_share;8qIdGkGFMLg]http://youtu.be/8qIdGkGFMLg[/video]


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

skrillex are ham shank lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> well im 25. not young but not old neither! wait til we have lived it twice, thats old age!


a perfect balance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> all you old fuckers at bingo lol View attachment 2580018


all 6 cards down the club like son, dobbers agogo. lmao i gave it a gan last time i was in the club, as the real old fuckers go bonkers if you talk while the numbers are being called, i shouted line for my lass cos she wouldn't and it was only fuckin wrong. old gadgies were pissing their selves giving it oh i see we've got a beginner. fuckers we're sick as when i won the domino though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> skrillex are ham shank lol



funtcase more the mark?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> funtcase more the mark?


thats it exactly!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

dubstep is just boom
boom tsk tsk bidabidabidaboom tsk tsk

pure shite! gimmi baggarydem anydays,, if u dunno what baggarydem is then you are a young cunt and indeed i am a old fart nacker,, fuk me,, u know ur old wen u fill forms in and no longer check the fist box for ya age!!lmao
anwya wtf am i doing on thsi thread."


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

I went to bingo once when i was 18, I was seeing a burd 16yrs older than me at the time. I couldn't keep up with the speed the numbers were called out, so gave up. Weht for something to eat with my new jumper i bought that day(it was white). Ruiened it with tomato sauce off the hotdog, i was fucking raging lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

i'm too old to know how to dance to dubstep. my pint would be all owa the shop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been through most of the phases with music even learned how to play guitar but always come back to reggae just love it. I don't think I'm black or anything and I certainly ain't no badman just love the tunes even better with a fat j and a cuppa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm too old to know how to dance to dubstep. my pint would be all owa the shop


lol i think its all bottles nowadays m8,, i cant even remeber wen i last went out,, kids! we aint got family to take care so wer finda fucked, anyways fuk drinkin its shit,


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

[youtube]149GwZJVmNo[/youtube]
this is what you all SHOULD be listening to


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

lmao dubstep my ass this is wer its at

http://www.harlemshakepoop.com/


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dubstep is just boom
> boom tsk tsk bidabidabidaboom tsk tsk
> 
> pure shite! gimmi baggarydem anydays,, if u dunno what baggarydem is then you are a young cunt and indeed i am a old fart nacker,, fuk me,, u know ur old wen u fill forms in and no longer check the fist box for ya age!!lmao
> anwya wtf am i doing on thsi thread."



im not up on any dance music at all. its never done it for me! i was at some illegal rave around my end and ppl were going "skrillex just turned up!" i was like so what. thankfully they didnt do a set!


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plant-Magic-Plus-Soil-Supreme-50L-/160465581033?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item255c7e73e9

just ordered this for transplanting into, i see it's pretty light in nutrients anyone used it?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've been through most of the phases with music even learned how to play guitar but always come back to reggae just love it. I don't think I'm black or anything and I certainly ain't no badman just love the tunes even better with a fat j and a cuppa


im learning classical guitar right now it makes a nice change from the usual!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Just came out to shed for a j and fuck me the weathers getting nasty suppose to be a gruler 2morra


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> im learning classical guitar right now it makes a nice change from the usual!


Yeh man its good fun I was acoustic aswell but no classical.still pick her up now and again but me fingers arnt broke in anymore and it fookin hurts after half hour lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plant-Magic-Plus-Soil-Supreme-50L-/160465581033?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item255c7e73e9
> 
> just ordered this for transplanting into, i see it's pretty light in nutrients anyone used it?


TF lowerign the tone to grow talk!!lol

use that potting soil cant member the name but its got perlite in ther too i do belive summet number 2 potting soil

plagron i think its called

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLAGRON-LIGHTMIX-LIGHT-MIX-TERRA-SOIL-50L-BAG-/160960743491?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item257a020843


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plant-Magic-Plus-Soil-Supreme-50L-/160465581033?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item255c7e73e9
> 
> just ordered this for transplanting into, i see it's pretty light in nutrients anyone used it?


im using that now plants are loving it


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> TF lowerign the tone to grow talk!!lol
> 
> use that potting soil cant member the name but its got perlite in ther too i do belive summet number 2 potting soil
> 
> ...


hhh plagron bags sold: 47
hhh plant magic sold: 448
these plant magic guys are pretty new and i see on reviews they have some of the best quality soil at the moment. guess i'll find out when it gets here although i've never used a branded 'super soil' before.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> im using that now plants are loving it


nice how old are the plants? any pics?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

Does this look outta place??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OaVWFvcsvQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A good little vid


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i think its all bottles nowadays m8,, i cant even remeber wen i last went out,, kids! we aint got family to take care so wer finda fucked, anyways fuk drinkin its shit,


i agree when i drink i just get violent.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2579958
> 
> come back sambo!! these younguns aint got nee crack
> 
> anyone heard from our voddy swilling chumly? or did i actually offend the most offensive fucker on this thread? your right beezleywizzle or whatever the fuck your calling yoursel. i am old.


Aye he's sound mate got no internet.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2580105Does this look outta place??


Lil what's goin off there then? Has that just sprouted?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> nice how old are the plants? any pics?


just over 2 weeks post some pics up ina bit


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2580105Does this look outta place??


Just looks like a mutated bud


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koJIscC8sAE

great for when you're just browsing around bored...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

The leaf shouldn't be ther for starters, never mind the bud, alls usually there is the wee calyxe at the node on the stem


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

ive had a couple of them wer iv cut brinches of in the early stages mg so dont worry about it just pull mine of as i see em


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 21, 2013)

Evening lads . How are you all ? Fuck me billy has been done then . Always come across a mad fucker with little common sence lol . But a lump of white, naughty naughty that . Bet the coppers were wanking .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 21, 2013)

ic3m4l3 said:


> dubstep is just boom
> boom tsk tsk bidabidabidaboom tsk tsk
> 
> pure shite! Gimmi baggarydem anydays,, if u dunno what baggarydem is then you are a young cunt and indeed i am a old fart nacker,, fuk me,, u know ur old wen u fill forms in and no longer check the fist box for ya age!!lmao
> anwya wtf am i doing on thsi thread."


ya tak out ya rizla and ya start rollin!!! Hav you eva ad a buzz feeling??
Im a hip hop lyrical robot and a real cool cat!!!

Yep, im an old fart too!!!!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

got somebody in a thread reccomending placing a glass of water on your ballast to increase rh the silly little titwank! is it just me or does that seem like a stupid fucking idea!


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> got somebody in a thread reccomending placing a glass of water on your ballast to increase rh the silly little titwank! is it just me or does that seem like a stupid fucking idea!


LMAO drive a car with no brakes ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> nice how old are the plants? any pics?


auto white widow around 2 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> got somebody in a thread reccomending placing a glass of water on your ballast to increase rh the silly little titwank! is it just me or does that seem like a stupid fucking idea!


LMAO wtf,, putting it in the middle of your plants under the light i reckon,, but this is just me,,would be much safer,, i dont facy a glass of water ontop of 850 watts of lekki, LOL

fucking idiot gimmi a link to light his ass up

and what is it with the uk thread and ustos recently,, really letting the side down guys i thought we was veg+flower and 12-12 from seed gurus,, nutjobs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

Heat n water will do what he's saying but yeah that's a daft move.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> auto white widow around 2 weeksView attachment 2580130View attachment 2580131


Looks damn fine man....


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

go on my profile ice. i dont know how to copy n paste on x box lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks good redeye nice n green healthy if I wanna get humidity up I just mist em and put a bowl of boiling water in the tent aswell works OK. And ice I thought pine exspress was an auto?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and what is it with the uk thread and ustos recently,, really letting the side down guys i thought we was veg+flower and 12-12 from seed gurus,, nutjobs


nothing wrong with a few autos in with the phenos when i do the flick ill something to smoke


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks good redeye nice n green healthy if I wanna get humidity up I just mist em and put a bowl of boiling water in the tent aswell works OK. And ice I thought pine exspress was an auto?


There's PE in photo and auto
@Redeye, who's your ww auto's by?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> There's PE in photo and auto
> @Redeye, who's your ww auto's by?


royal queen seeds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

im running the PE version and ther BEASTS!! they really are stalk as fat as me knob-- (huge) and buds all over well 2 have the 3rd is kinda stretched but she may have been a lil behind so if all the nodes join shes gunna be a hog,

im ditching dual spec after this grow and gunna run in all sonT fucking well happy with the 250 son T along side my dual spec,, but the plants do love the son T but its hard to explain how i know unless u had the same system and u was doing the same method of riotating the plnats under each light as i do

the kali is looking great too as is the physco

fuk iT THER ALL LOOKING GREAT! hahaaha

some viewing advice for u guys,

firstly, banshee tv series 1st seaon just finished,,looks great!

secondly bamazon-- if u like ur outdoor shi like ax men and whatnot,, this is for u

yukon gold has just started but only 2 eps


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im running the PE version and ther BEASTS!! they really are stalk as fat as me knob-- (huge) and buds all over well 2 have the 3rd is kinda stretched but she may have been a lil behind so if all the nodes join shes gunna be a hog,
> 
> im ditching dual spec after this grow and gunna run in all sonT fucking well happy with the 250 son T along side my dual spec,, but the plants do love the son T but its hard to explain how i know unless u had the same system and u was doing the same method of riotating the plnats under each light as i do
> 
> ...


ive gone all the way through with a son t pia plus this time. defo worth the extra few quid.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive had a couple of them wer iv cut brinches of in the early stages mg so dont worry about it just pull mine of as i see em


Its nothing to worry about just thot I'd share with yes


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

im watching that yukon men brilliant was watching that ax men aswell but its finished now dunno when its back on both a good watch though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2013)

Pmsl as fat as me knob (huge) sorry mate I thought it was auto only got mixed up. So your bitches are doing well then ay I'm glad for ya mate I love just standing there lookin at me plants and che kin all the buds out lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im running the PE version and ther BEASTS!! they really are stalk as fat as me knob-- (huge) and buds all over well 2 have the 3rd is kinda stretched but she may have been a lil behind so if all the nodes join shes gunna be a hog,
> 
> im ditching dual spec after this grow and gunna run in all sonT fucking well happy with the 250 son T along side my dual spec,, but the plants do love the son T but its hard to explain how i know unless u had the same system and u was doing the same method of riotating the plnats under each light as i do
> 
> ...


Am i right in thinking your 250 is a mh?
@redeye, my ww autos for me outdoor this year are by vision s33ds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> ive gone all the way through with a son t pia plus this time. defo worth the extra few quid.


defoo i may even buy a mh for veg and use the son t for flower,, dunno il see what i can be arsed getting round too lol but yes very very good bulbs just wish id had them otherway round, 600 son t and 250 dual spec  oh well stil doing mint!
also ther lovin the pk at week 5, will be reducing to 1ml next week



Mastergrow said:


> Its nothing to worry about just thot I'd share with yes


 im not worried i knew fine well they was fine,



redeye jedi88 said:


> im watching that yukon men brilliant was watching that ax men aswell but its finished now dunno when its back on both a good watch though


yukon gold m8,, diffrent to yukon men,, yeh ax men has had a midseason break, im stil waiting to watch walking dead, waiting for it to finish again,, fucking always adverts on fox i have to turn my head cover my ears and go lalalalala lol im patient thats for usre


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Am i right in thinking your 250 is a mh?
> @redeye, my ww autos for me outdoor this year are by vision s33ds


ah nice when you getting them outside then weather aint really looking up at least where i am anyway



IC3M4L3 said:


> yukon gold m8,, diffrent to yukon men,, yeh ax men has had a midseason break, im stil waiting to watch walking dead, waiting for it to finish again,, fucking always adverts on fox i have to turn my head cover my ears and go lalalalala lol im patient thats for usre


o right my bad will have to check that out then


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm afraid it's smoke a joint and play Call of Duty time...


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

yes mate very good. its a hps bulb but im not sure how much blue is in the pia plus (whatever that means). either way they are pretty stacked so there must be enough.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> I'm afraid it's smoke a joint and play Call of Duty time...


battlefield for me mate!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ah nice when you getting them outside then weather aint really looking up at least where i am anyway


Some time in may, when the outside temps rise and the daylight hours are longer than 13 hours. weathers been shite here too


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> battlefield for me mate!


Weak! lol...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

na closet my 250 is a son t and the 600 is dual spec


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Weak! lol...


they are both very different games at the end of the day. it wouldnt be right to compare them.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

Too true...Assassin's Creed wipes them all away anywho...


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na closet my 250 is a son t and the 600 is dual spec


i must of been getting mixed up with you and drg, He's got the 250mh. Your getting mad frost on the ladies, this run


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> I'm afraid it's smoke a joint and play Call of Duty time...





dimebag87 said:


> battlefield for me mate!


playstation guys?


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> playstation guys?


...playstation


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 21, 2013)

playstation. I get so shit at call of duty when I smoke weed. you guys play bo2?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Too true...Assassin's Creed wipes them all away anywho...


cant say ive played it mate. im just waiting for the new gta to come out but they keep pushing the date forward!!

im an x box man personally. havnt had a ps since the first one haha


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> cant say ive played it mate. im just waiting for the new gta to come out but they keep pushing the date foward!!


Methinks it's a PS4 first release...big and brilliant, instead of limpin through with development games. Perhaps...


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> playstation. I get so shit at call of duty when I smoke weed. you guys play bo2?


What's bo2? lol I'm hooked on gears of war three just now. As soon as the xbox 720 comes out i'll be all over that like


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Methinks it's a PS4 first release...big and brilliant, instead of limpin through with development games. Perhaps...


its out in september i think? is that when the playstation comes out? it looks epic either way.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

Surely does!


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 21, 2013)

black ops 2, im just being lazy  I hope gta 5 will be a ps4/xbox 720 release, I recon it'll be really short lived if they bring it out for the current generation console.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

I just noticed lozac123 started this thread 4 years ago. That's nuts lol
EDIT: Black ops 2 is brilliant, i'm shite at it like but i still enjoy it lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I love just standing there lookin at me plants and che kin all the buds out lol


thats what i been doin the past 40 mins lol, makin sure they are ok, gettin frosty now, all the inner buds have trichomes on the sugar leaves, hopin shes gonna be frosty biatch


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> playstation. I get so shit at call of duty when I smoke weed. you guys play bo2?


LOL, i played since cod4, and had to give up, black ops to makes me beat my mam


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

+rep for lozac for having +4 year thread


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

fuk all that checking for 40 mins, ther frosty or ther not, i only go in ther to feed, and make adjustments to lights if they need raising or watever,, did all that faffing around first few grows lol
ps3 ftw! fuk xbox its shite,, got black ops 2 with nuketown completed normal game aint played it since lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk all that checking for 40 mins, ther frosty or ther not, i only go in ther to feed, and make adjustments to lights if they need raising or watever,, did all that faffing around first few grows lol
> ps3 ftw! fuk xbox its shite,, got black ops 2 with nuketown completed normal game aint played it since lol


iv got xbox, ps3 is for bitches!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Same here first grow i was at them all the time and annoyed myself with it,now i got to them twice a week. Leave the to do what they do best


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

yes lozac this is a cracking thread mate. niceone!


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv got xbox, ps3 is for bitches!


...bitches who enjoy a better console


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry but black opps 2 = gash
First black ops was one of the best cods!
They seem to get shitter and shitter the more they make


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv got xbox, ps3 is for bitches!


My oldest son is ps3 daft and the youngest is xbox daft. Does my nut right in, have to buy games for the both consoles. Tried getting the oung one to switch to the ps3, started telling him the xbox was crap trying to get him to ditch it. Did it work? did it fuck! lol
@spoony how's it going lad?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 21, 2013)

adios guys celebrity juice is on kelly brook, holly willo-booby and kimberly white cant go wrong there peace out


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> adios guys celebrity juice is on kelly brook, holly willo-booby and kimberly white cant go wrong there peace out


...pornhub man...


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

PC for us elderly patients , 3 cheers for Lozac ! Hip hip ......


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 21, 2013)

defo get worse as they go, played world at war the other day, was amazing! im really into zombies at the moment. lol, Im still amazed that this thread is still going, thought itd just be like 100 posts then die a death, but its still going strong. thanks for the reps guys.  is tip top toker still here? and gin tin and ton was the other oldie.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> defo get worse as they go, played world at war the other day, was amazing! im really into zombies at the moment. lol, Im still amazed that this thread is still going, thought itd just be like 100 posts then die a death, but its still going strong. thanks for the reps guys.  is tip top toker still here? and gin tin and ton was the other oldie.



yeh both still ere m8

this is the 2nd attempt at uk thread tho and i know it was locked and unlocked a few times too,, yanks just hateus brits

right hospital in morning so gtg

ttyl guys


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> defo get worse as they go, played world at war the other day, was amazing! im really into zombies at the moment. lol, Im still amazed that this thread is still going, thought itd just be like 100 posts then die a death, but its still going strong. thanks for the reps guys.  is tip top toker still here? and gin tin and ton was the other oldie.


TTT was on a couple of days ago, the first time for ages. Don was on just a few hours ago, There's a few oldies still going.
They tried to shut the thread down?
catch you later ic3


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 21, 2013)

spankwires my fave! cool, obviously just keep missing them. what/when was the first attempt of a uk growers thread?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

no shit lozac back in the uk thread haha now we're talking old timers. first page of this endless shit tip. did you think it'd last this long? 

me n the lass just watched se7en. n were thinking did this get an oscar, i looked in imdb and what it was up against was like shit the don't make the like that anymore. then thought ohhhh shit i really am old. 

96 was a class year for films http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/68th_Academy_Awards

can't think since when thee was a good year full of class flicks to watch. reet now i've bored ya's all to tears i'm off. 

tip top pops in from time to time between poncing about cheffing it up.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

As long as they have anal boxing I'm good...


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 21, 2013)

not at all don! se7en is amazing. remember the first time I saw it. gave me the shivers was so epic. im just gonna go google anal boxing....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

goggle? whats this now? lol

good to see you still kicking it man, you growing?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

Anal boxing ! Lol , don't mind me mrs slipping in the occasional finger , but ain't no one getin all mike tison on my tail pipe !


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Anal boxing ! Lol , don't mind me mrs slipping in the occasional finger , but ain't no one getin all mike tison on my tail pipe !


careful you dont shit the bed though mate! its a risky game!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh aye one slip and yer sphincter will never be the same again lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Oh aye one slip and yer sphincter will never be the same again lol


That's the ticket!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

full rectal prolapse!


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

I think that's a band


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2013)

unlucky said:


> @ yorky is this true/possible
> 
> 
> *I will post picture of my latest fan leaf clones as soon as they form multiple shoots ( as they always do) which should take a week or so.*
> ...





Yes.

With tissue culture it's possible to keep a library of stock and send clones of any plant all over the world in the smallest of containers (which is what got me interested).

A 100% sterile environment with which to work in is key to success though, over xmas I was working on blueprints to build my own laminar flow table (clean bench).


Here's some links you'll find useful if you're wanting to get involved.....​
http://www.flytrapcare.com/tissue-culture-basics.html

http://www.kitchenculturekit.com/index.htm



....






​


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol,she tried to dil me once when we were pissed up on red bull & V , she was in about 2mm ,when she broke me seal & I squirted brown rain on the headboard ! She ran & threw up , Damn that red bull !


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 21, 2013)

haha that's funny


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.
> 
> With tissue culture it's possible to keep a library of stock and send clones of any plant all over the world in the smallest of containers (which is what got me interested).
> 
> ...


Are you posting from poland?
EDIT: baz you are a filthy fecker lol Bet your one of those cunts that are up for anything lol. I'd never let me mrs attempt that


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> I think that's a band


haha dude i was about to say that it would be a great name for a death metal band!!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> haha that's funny


Not at the time ! You tried scrubbing shit off a headboard at 3am, pissed up , mrs pissed off & Gagin & I still didn't empty me sack !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Are you posting from poland?



.......Yep, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Are you posting from poland?
> EDIT: baz you are a filthy fecker lol Bet your one of those cunts that are up for anything lol. I'd never let me mrs attempt that


Lol , cheers m8 ! Not anything lol , but at 43 I've tried quit a lot of things in my time ( nothing gay ) so don't get ya hopes up ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .......Yep, lol.


. HELLO FROM THE UK YORKIE , god .... Int tech knowledge brilliant !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Are you posting from poland?





bazoomer said:


> . HELLO FROM THE UK YORKIE , god .... Int tech knowledge brilliant !



And I may even post from the Czech Republic on Saturday just cos I can!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .......Yep, lol.


Lol what are you like haha. What's the mrs saying about that?


bazoomer said:


> Lol , cheers m8 ! Not anything lol , but at 43 I've tried quit a lot of things in my time ( nothing gay ) so don't get ya hopes up ! Lol


I wouldn't go near you with yorkies lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol what are you like haha. What's the mrs saying about that?


Don't let my Dad see that site and hurry up to bed!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol what are you like haha. What's the mrs saying about that?
> 
> I wouldn't go near you with yorkies lmfao


Don't lie , u want me bad ! Pmsl


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Don't lie , u want me bad ! Pmsl


Rumbled lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2013)

Guess what I did today?

 

Let's just say that when I get back they'll be no need to buy any bacon for a while!


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

looks happy enough that auto redeye good stuff... no one else used plant magic then , seems to be exploding over the uk at the mo.

*PLANT MAGIC PLUS SOIL SUPREME 50L BAG

The special blend of Fytocell foam along with our Organic Growth Stimulant will ensure that the plants benefit from a superior root environment. This leads to rapid root development allowing for a more rapid uptake of vital nutrients and elements. The results are impressive, with bigger, better tasting fruits, increased yields and flowers have more colour and aroma​*
the ratio of their grow and bloom look good aswel... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-OLD-TIMER-ORGANIC-GROW-BLOOM-1LTR-OF-EACH-/140513151784?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20b73c8b28 
pricey tho i'm gonna use the rest of the bio bizz i got left with the plant magic soil supreme


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

Right lads i'll catch youz later, munch and bed for me
@t2t, drgrow was using plant magic soil this grow i'm sure. Did you say earlier that it was a bagged super soil?


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Right lads i'll catch youz later, munch and bed for me
> @t2t, drgrow was using plant magic soil this grow i'm sure. Did you say earlier that it was a bagged super soil?


here ya mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-PLUS-SOIL-SUPREME-50L-BAG-HYDROPONICS-/140494853535?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20b625559f

light mix organic soil so you'll still have control over the feed situation, reading some good reviews on it.


Fytocell gives enhanced performance and better crops that can increase your yield.
Used by commercial and hobby growers for vegetable and flower crops. The key is the perfect 37% air to 60% water ratio by volume which encourages a mass of finely branched roots. This enables better uptake of air, water and essential nutrients.
Fytocell is an aminoplast resin foam, light but very stable, white, spongy, pH neutralised substrate.
It&#8217;s sterile, inert and biodegradable, so it&#8217;s 100% environmentally friendly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Guess what I did today?
> 
> View attachment 2580226 View attachment 2580227
> 
> Let's just say that when I get back they'll be no need to buy any bacon for a while!


looks like brains that second pic eww nasty


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> here ya mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-PLUS-SOIL-SUPREME-50L-BAG-HYDROPONICS-/140494853535?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20b625559f
> 
> light mix organic soil so you'll still have control over the feed situation, reading some good reviews on it.
> 
> ...


I usualy stick to biobizz light mix, but i'll have a look at that stuff. If it's better and matches the price i may switch. I'm trying my hand a coco this summer, but soil will be on stand by just in case lol
I'm defo going this time, chow for now


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> My oldest son is ps3 daft and the youngest is xbox daft. Does my nut right in, have to buy games for the both consoles. Tried getting the oung one to switch to the ps3, started telling him the xbox was crap trying to get him to ditch it. Did it work? did it fuck! lol
> @spoony how's it going lad?


Not 2 bad mate, urself? I've decided I'm jus gonna get some autos to do outdoors now. Have a funny feeling that photos would not do quite as well


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 21, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> here ya mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-PLUS-SOIL-SUPREME-50L-BAG-HYDROPONICS-/140494853535?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20b625559f
> 
> light mix organic soil so you'll still have control over the feed situation, reading some good reviews on it.
> 
> ...


would you need to mix some perlite into this medium??


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2013)

Ermmmm , killed a pig & threw up , then put em in bowels ?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Guess what I did today?
> 
> View attachment 2580226 View attachment 2580227
> 
> Let's just say that when I get back they'll be no need to buy any bacon for a while!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> tissue culture it's possible to keep a library of stock and send clones of any plant all over the
> ​



and its a pain to do , steamer for the petri dish , mix up some jell crystals and viola its culture time , tiniest hint of plant , seal , ignore , come back 2 weeks later and an aliens shit in your dish when no-ones looking , dont know if its me being useless but cant get anything clean enough to grow plant rather than bogey monsters , so much as breath on it and your shagged , oh well


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> would you need to mix some perlite into this medium??


i wouldnt think so, the fytocell and others things have made it a super light / airated soil already by the sound of it.
heres a link to what i pasted on the fytocell.. http://www.fytogreen.com.au/products/fytocell.htm

check the size of them toms!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.
> 
> With tissue culture it's possible to keep a library of stock and send clones of any plant all over the world in the smallest of containers (which is what got me interested).
> 
> ...


big thankyou  x

lots of work but can see why lots get in to it 4sure......not sure if i can do this but one will defo read read read and give it a go.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230916698858?var=530117404660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

i am deffo getting me some of this, my carrotts will be huge!!!!!!     888)>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

you know what bricktop says about pig farmers yorkie  don;t fall out with her folks whatever you do.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Been snowed off fookin wank!!! Well at least I get to tend to the ladies all day


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2013)

morning all uk, its yet another lovely rainy ,suicidal day here in wales !...too early to risk a cake, better stick to J's !


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 22, 2013)

Pishin here in N.I too! Imagine....bong already


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 22, 2013)

Snowin in west jockland first snow we've had,not lyin tho so no snowman with ma little man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Wank int it mid march and ita snowing lol and its killed my male gth


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 22, 2013)

Am not too bad with the cold,fungus gnats r fuckin killin me tho,h2o2'd the fuckers yesterday so fingers crossed


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wank int it mid march and ita snowing lol and its killed my male gth


The UK weather is fucked....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

That's why we grow indoors  found a couple of nanas on the very bottom bud on the afghan kush pulled em hope there's no damage caused?


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol,she tried to dil me once when we were pissed up on red bull & V , she was in about 2mm ,when she broke me seal & I squirted brown rain on the headboard ! She ran & threw up , Damn that red bull !


Fuck that for a laugh lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2013)

Wank fuckin snow why the fuck can't it have been this bad this morn, coulda stayed in bed, now I'm fuckin trapped in town ffs.....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Wank fuckin snow why the fuck can't it have been this bad this morn, coulda stayed in bed, now I'm fuckin trapped in town ffs.....


Lol @ trapped in town ! Just come back from town . Fuck me I live in a little welsh town & it's like walking threw Zimbabwe ! We're the fuck r they all coming from ? , just about to walk up steps to carpark , had to wait half hour , whilst a herd of Zulus came down steps ! Must have been a whole fucking village ! WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING TO THIS COUNTRY !


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

the WEEKEND has landed


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol @ trapped in town ! Just come back from town . Fuck me I live in a little welsh town & it's like walking threw Zimbabwe ! We're the fuck r they all coming from ? , just about to walk up steps to carpark , had to wait half hour , whilst a herd of Zulus came down steps ! Must have been a whole fucking village ! WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING TO THIS COUNTRY ![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The EU immigration policy, open borders
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

friday scum. where's your fuckin tool?

View attachment 2580906View attachment 2580907View attachment 2580908View attachment 2580909


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2013)

What tool?.........

Lol smashing them Donny boy is that a purple tinge I see......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

best put some fucking coal dust on them bruises son. lol


damn straight pukka lad. first two are the fingerez which is a pinky colour and the second 2 are the dog. the dogs resin is crackers. sticky as fook.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2013)

Was gunna say I'm the daddy now but you all no that anyhoo....lol


Yeh I could tell them was the dog from how the edges of the leafs curl up with all the resin on them mine was same, only ever seen it on the dog......

Mine is some serious gear strong as a cunt an lovely taste just fuckin seeded......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

so far so good with this one, haven't seen any naners on this bitch. just frost and stench, you can't really get an idea of just how big the fucker is. deffo better in 10L pots.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Look good there don mate very nice I can almost smell em  you choppin them soon they look ready pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

those two will come down sat aye. the dog's main cola could do with a bit longer but it's rotation time for the next lot in & i need scratch so it's axe time. annoyingly by the time it's ready to go i'll have been paid.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

And how bad are these nanners as I've found 2 on me afghan kush on the very bottom buds I don't know if they were open or not Cruz I ain't ever seen em before at first I thought they were a bunch of new pistills but no fuckin nanners


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Well that's it mate if she needs a little longer why not ay lookin nice though mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

naners usually have pollen in and will make a cluster of s33ds. a bad hermie will chuck em out left right n centre n it's not worth keeping some will just chuck a naner late on in flower as a last ditch attempt to pollinate for the next season. you can get a hormone spray dutch masters reverse which will stop them. I've used that on the smelly fingerez as it's known to throw a few bananaramas.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Sound thanks for clearing that up never had em before so when I seen em I shit me pants and pulled em off there were only 2 little clusters so should be fine. I hope any way got another 2 weeks left on that one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

should be all good man. this is the cola i was talking about.

View attachment 2581003

not like i haven't taken much less 'done' plants before this like.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Mmm mmmmm got my jaw tingling lol I know what h sayin mate there's another week or so left in that girl I'm gonna be 6 weeks on Sunday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

looking at that cola, the patches with dark hairs could well be where there's been a stray bananas i've missed. i haven't been able to reach the back of the tent for 5-6 weeks. find out the morrow i guess.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmm it could well be? Just phones dry ice UK and for 10kg of dry ice its £47 bit steep I'll only need about a kilo if that.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

anyone know where i can get a caliber III from for my jars been on amazon there £19 something but shipping fee's are £30 thats crazy price should be included


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> anyone know where i can get a caliber III from for my jars been on amazon there £19 something but shipping fee's are £30 thats crazy price should be included


Only other place would be eBay mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmm it could well be? Just phones dry ice UK and for 10kg of dry ice its £47 bit steep I'll only need about a kilo if that.



think the hairs would have receded more than that if it is but i'll see what the crack is the morrow. dry ice is a pain to get, easy to use and a damn sight faster than bubble or butane but the end product is literally just un pressed crystal and plant matter if you shake it too much. you still need to process it to make it hash etc. easy enough to heat n compress though. after i tried it i thought i'll stick to bubble n butane.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230916698858?var=530117404660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> i am deffo getting me some of this, my carrotts will be huge!!!!!!     888)>>>>


Fuck that. Read up on triacontanol. Stuffs ment to be amazing!. Yorkies doing a test grow with it but we'll not find out how it goes until he's back off his hols.
It's supposed to be like steroids for the plants, week 5 sized buds in week 2, That'll do eh lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think the hairs would have receded more than that if it is but i'll see what the crack is the morrow. dry ice is a pain to get, easy to use and a damn sight faster than bubble or butane but the end product is literally just un pressed crystal and plant matter if you shake it too much. you still need to process it to make it hash etc. easy enough to heat n compress though. after i tried it i thought i'll stick to bubble n butane.


Have you got a honey bee extractor for bho or a hame made one? I want to try and make bho like. How do you smoke the wax if you don't have a dabbers rig?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

@don I'm gonna get one of those little hash pressers aswell mate I've never had the bags and still haven't I still need to order them I do it the gammy way but just takes too long and shit gets messy.I might just do half of my trim with dryice to see if I like it first.or gonna have fun 2morra some sticky fingers ahead lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2013)

extractor on 24-7 and carbon filter hooked up,, fucking smell leaking out of inlet and my attik reaked of chronic, had no choice filter hooked up,, fuking stinky job this, i see why sambo was wanting a chnage from the clone onlys lol fuking stinkers

5 week buds at 2 weeks i call bullshit, that means that you will effectivly finish a harvest in 5 weeks, they can only get as big as they can get, no more, sounds like it just speeds shit up, im by far a expert i know nothing about it but dont sound rite,, fuk that stay with what u know


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Only other place would be eBay mate


guess im gona have to make an account then still got couple of weeks to go so see what happens cheers anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

I got a 12" glass tube and a cheapo set of bags off fleabay. Only use the biggest n smallest, mix all the grades together, its lethal enough without fuckinn about. Who needs 8 grades of hash ffs. Pot snobs that's who. Lol.

Freezer draw full of sugar trim made 35g went for 25 a g all the way.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I got a 12" glass tube and a cheapo set of bags off fleabay. Only use the biggest n smallest, mix all the grades together, its lethal enough without fuckinn about. Who needs 8 grades of hash ffs. Pot snobs that's who. Lol.
> 
> Freezer draw full of sugar trim made 35g went for 25 a g all the way.


12 glass tube done? what bags the 30 qwidders? propper hash bags, i seen cheapo ones for bewteen 20-30 qwid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Proper bho tube made of glass. Steel screen and a jubilee clip for the end. Ill take a snap when I'm back from the gym. The bags I got were a bit more, cos they're 5gal. Two man job or a right pain in the hoop for 1. Worth every penny. I gave the middle size bags to dura donkeys back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like brains that second pic eww nasty


Lol, that's the fat stripped off the skin.

Her mum melted it down and made blocks of lard with it this morning, they waste fuck all!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I got a 12" glass tube and a cheapo set of bags off fleabay. Only use the biggest n smallest, mix all the grades together, its lethal enough without fuckinn about. Who needs 8 grades of hash ffs. Pot snobs that's who. Lol.
> 
> Freezer draw full of sugar trim made 35g went for 25 a g all the way.


Pmsl pot snobs Yeh fuck having loads of grades just the one will do for me or might use a 220 bag and a 110 and see how much I get.so u use frozen trim any is it deck better than dry trim then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Mmmm tasty. Where's the hooch man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Aye dry the trim then freeze it makes the crystal heads brittle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Wet trim just clags together. Laters 10k cross training instead of the pub.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

It'll be the london marathon next don


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

theres 1 gallon bubble bags (5 of them) for £33 i think thats a fair price for what you will get out of it


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 22, 2013)

cleaned and dis infected the hell out of the tent , been up b&q to look at pots and they had the most gash selection ive ever seen so will order from charlies hydro , get x5 11L for £10.
still waiting on my seeds to crack, just checked and can see the break happening so maybe by later tonight they can be dropped in!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Sound cheers for the tip don and have fun on ya run (fuck that)


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 22, 2013)

played 5 a side for the 1st time in a while the other night. 60 min of running up and down fuck me i think i left a lung behind havent felt right since lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> played 5 a side for the 1st time in a while the other night. 60 min of running up and down fuck me i think i left a lung behind havent felt right since lol



Lol not for me that mate I do enough at work can't be arsed with all that id be dead if I did


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol not for me that mate I do enough at work can't be arsed with all that id be dead if I did


it's the cigs / joints i need to stop with. just seems whenever i put the kettle on i need something to smoke on with my brew
next harvest i may just stick to the bong, got a nice one here but dont really use it unless i take it round a mates


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> it's the cigs / joints i need to stop with. just seems whenever i put the kettle on i need something to smoke on with my brew
> next harvest i may just stick to the bong, got a nice one here but dont really use it unless i take it round a mates


Your a brew man too then u can't beat a good cuppa  I know what u sayin bout the fags mate there a killer for sure just joints taste wank without em.and I only did bongs when we used to get the old squidgy reds oh those were the days


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Your a brew man too then u can't beat a good cuppa  I know what u sayin bout the fags mate there a killer for sure just joints taste wank without em.and I only did bongs when we used to get the old squidgy reds oh those were the days


brews through the winter and beers through the summer. talking of summer i'm hoping it isnt reaching the 20's until june/late june but with the weather nowdays fuck knows what we're in for, all this winter has been perfect indoor grow conditions


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

What's happening ya bunch o fanny's lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> It'll be the london marathon next don


Machine wouldn't let me put more time on after an hour n 5 mins had to reset to do the 15th k. I've started, so ill finish lol goal is to be a beast by August, fitter at 30 than 20, ha probably fitter than most of these younguns 


redeye jedi88 said:


> theres 1 gallon bubble bags (5 of them) for £33 i think thats a fair price for what you will get out of it


The 1 gal is tiny you'll be on doing runs forever, trust me.


----------



## Ontheball (Mar 22, 2013)

alright guys can anyone link me to that old page with the buds sucking up food colouring ?


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 22, 2013)

got an indian on route bash out a kush jingo before it gets here im thinking


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Machine wouldn't let me put more time on after an hour n 5 mins had to reset to do the 15th k. I've started, so ill finish lol goal is to be a beast by August, fitter at 30 than 20, ha probably fitter than most of these younguns
> 
> 
> The 1 gal is tiny you'll be on doing runs forever, trust me.


i dont grow much tbh so probs would suit me theres 5 gallon ones aswell for an extra £10 defo will be making a purchase


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Machine wouldn't let me put more time on after an hour n 5 mins had to reset to do the 15th k. I've started, so ill finish lol goal is to be a beast by August, fitter at 30 than 20, ha probably fitter than most of these younguns


Im the first cunt to admit i'm very unfit, I'm gonna have to do something about it like,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

I was too, still got a good way to go like. I was a heart attack waiting to happen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

the gals end of day 40


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was too, still got a good way to go like. I was a heart attack waiting to happen


Tbh i can be doing with a life style change, My eating habits are terrible i don't eat much just toast,cereal,biscuits and red bull and lucozade. I'm 6ft and weigh just under 12 stone, i'm really skinny and it's just started to bother me now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2581261 the gals end of day 40


ok i may have been wrong 12 grammes they are not 13 maybe 

yeh im a unfit cunt too,, t hats not to say sum cunt pisses me off i wont tear em a new arsehole,, butyeh peropper unfit like, lol

soon as me foot gets better im on the fit train for sure







^^^go on DON!!^^^^^^^


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

wt up uk hows ur friday going? pics of the clones before the you tube re-pot video upload are in my thread ( you know you get to see them first  )
its nearly time for round 2


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2581261 the gals end of day 40


Looking swweeeet them shawny mate, what are they again gtog?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> wt up uk hows ur friday going? pics of the clones before the you tube re-pot video upload are in my thread ( you know you get to see them first  )
> its nearly time for round 2


get them up


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

what ph pens does everyone use?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks boys and thanks for the rep pmsl @ice I'll take that as a complement.and yes badger other og ghost train haze and the short one on the left is afghan kush


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> get them up


 alls in my journal m8, just editin the video then il throw that up in here aswel


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Easy del boy what clones you got mate?


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy del boy what clones you got mate?


another round of critical kush m8 the last one was so good it was just to tempting, plus i get to show off my butcher method results


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> alls in my journal m8, just editin the video then il throw that up in here aswel


the one in your sig? im gona check it out anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> another round of critical kush m8 the last one was so good it was just to tempting, plus i get to show off my butcher method results


Yeh man that shit did look good.. have you seen the holy grail kush that looks pretty good.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what ph pens does everyone use?



I use a SUBOTA pH pen that has replaceable probe along with 2 point calibration and a temp read out too. 

Around £40. 


Great meter. 

Store it in pH7 buffer and it only needs calibrating once a month. 



J


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I use a SUBOTA pH pen that has replaceable probe along with 2 point calibration and a temp read out too.
> 
> Around £40.
> 
> ...


where did you buy it from i dont have one atm


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man that shit did look good.. have you seen the holy grail kush that looks pretty good.


i have m8 but im a busy man


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite you get 43g off one auto what size light was you using?


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> delvite you get 43g off one auto what size light was you using?


which ones m8? off one of the big bangs yes


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> which ones m8? off one of the big bangs yes


what size light cant watch any of the vids for some reason you use any training or


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 22, 2013)

Any bets on the footi score lads?
I'm goin for a 6-0 lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any bets on the footi score lads?
> I'm goin for a 6-0 lol


nice 1 for the reminder


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

My mrs's wee bro has a 6-0 bet on england to win lol. Fuck nose what the score in the scotland match will be, one things for sure. We'll get humped AGAIN lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what size light cant watch any of the vids for some reason you use any training or


400 m8 built them up on 250 then as soon as they auto i boost it to 400-440. only topped them once


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> cant watch any of the vids for some reason


not trying to get more views but can everyone else see the videos? you tube has been rather sus and froze subbs 

[video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]

.......................yay or nay?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 22, 2013)

Do u kno what the odds were mate? Ill be gutted if it ends 6-0 cause I forgot to go to the bookies on the way home lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what ph pens does everyone use?


use or own ? 

hanna , the very best and a bargain price , use is another thing , its only been about 4 years since the batterys went


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> 400 m8 built them up on 250 then as soon as they auto i boost it to 400-440. only topped them once


ah right i only have a 250 atm ive tried lst on one of them real early and the bottom growth dont seem to wanna take off. yours respond well to being topped


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> not trying to get more views but can everyone else see the videos? you tube has been rather sus and froze subbs
> 
> [video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
> 
> .......................yay or nay?


can see that one the ones on your sig says do not exist


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ah right i only have a 250 atm ive tried lst on one of them real early and the bottom growth dont seem to wanna take off. yours respond well to being topped


 it really helped m8, the top stopped/slowed and let the bottom catch up nicely.


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> can see that one the ones on your sig says do not exist


that would of been from the last channel m8, you tube closed me down for some reason and i only managed to save a few uploads


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> not trying to get more views but can everyone else see the videos? you tube has been rather sus and froze subbs
> 
> [video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
> 
> .......................yay or nay?


Yay...............


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> it really helped m8, the top stopped/slowed and let the bottom catch up nicely.


ill have to try that next time round then thanks


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

the new suff and saved stuff starts from here  ........................................... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514581-delvites-video-journal-6.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeh I can watch your vids del boy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuck should of gone for 10-0 ha ha


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like the video will be tomorrow ;( 1.3gig upload holy fk dont you just love HD


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 22, 2013)

Well there's your sixth lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> looks like the video will be tomorrow ;( 1.3gig upload holy fk dont you just love HD


get sum video encding on ther del i could keep that at 720p and drop it to 700-900mb 

wont utube accept mkv or mp4?.. stupid question but ive never used youtube only to flame idiotic vids lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 22, 2013)

we had a shot with each goul , half slaughtered after 8 nil


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> get sum video encding on ther del i could keep that at 720p and drop it to 700-900mb
> 
> wont utube accept mkv or mp4?.. stupid question but ive never used youtube only to flame idiotic vids lol


lol i should do m8 i dont mind the wait really, they do but i just use windows movie maker n save everything for HD it seems best quality


----------



## hairbear (Mar 22, 2013)

paid 100 for 7 grams.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i should do m8 i dont mind the wait really, they do but i just use windows movie maker n save everything for HD it seems best quality


try mkvcleave or autogk works well all free shit too,, vdub is hardcore encoding shit tho so dont do that lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> try mkvcleave or autogk works well all free shit too,, vdub is hardcore encoding shit tho so dont do that lol


il have a check n play about m8 cheers


----------



## moggggys (Mar 22, 2013)

hairbear said:


> paid 100 for 7 grams.


unlucky dude


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 22, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck that. Read up on triacontanol. Stuffs ment to be amazing!. Yorkies doing a test grow with it but we'll not find out how it goes until he's back off his hols.
> It's supposed to be like steroids for the plants, week 5 sized buds in week 2, That'll do eh lol


 that'll do very fkn nicely as it goes.... 
[HR][/HR]


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

i thought it was decided unlucky was not a dude....


moggggys said:


> unlucky dude


----------



## moggggys (Mar 22, 2013)

DST said:


> i thought it was decided unlucky was not a dude....


rephrase , unlucky hun 

7 for a ton seems criminal from the laymans point of view , feel for you , shame theres no honesty in this business


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

gooooood morning uk, how about a morning video........................................
[video=youtube;sg7HuYHToaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg7HuYHToaM[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

This is the first time I've used perlite in coco and I'm never using it again I prefer letting the medium dry out it helps roots grow when they search for water. I've found with perlite the roots don't grow as quick but that's just my opinion


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> This is the first time I've used perlite in coco and I'm never using it again I prefer letting the medium dry out it helps roots grow when they search for water. I've found with perlite the roots don't grow as quick but that's just my opinion


lol i always use it and thats the reason why, coco products dry really quickly. if you go - dry, damp, damp, dry this will slow your plants growth. at constant temps, humidity and extraction rate you can work out they only need fed every 3-4 days and how much they need. a good constant routine makes for a better harvest and the perlite is one of the factors you have to work in lol my 2p worth  hows you m8? the clones of mine havent even shocked with the repotting they have just kept on truckin


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 23, 2013)

you boys should give hydro a go!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm sound mate just a bit snowed under lol.. you? The reason I got perlite is cuz I read some reports on it and thought fuck Yeh I'm getting some of that.it could be the way I water them but it sound like you do the same as me.I water till it runs off then water again when pots are light but it seems to take a lot longer to dry out than plain coco there still nice like. Yeh man I can't wait to have a go at cloning nice to see you kept the ck running


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> you boys should give hydro a go!


hydro is alot less forgiving m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> you boys should give hydro a go!


I sleep right next to my tent lol hydro would do my fookin head in all that water running I'd be tekin a piss all night long lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm sound mate just a bit snowed under lol.. you? The reason I got perlite is cuz I read some reports on it and thought fuck Yeh I'm getting some of that.it could be the way I water them but it sound like you do the same as me.I water till it runs off then water again when pots are light but it seems to take a lot longer to dry out than plain coco there still nice like. Yeh man I can't wait to have a go at cloning nice to see you kept the ck running


lol if your good you shouldnt have run off m8, only reason i want run off is to test ph which i rarely have to do 
i work my way up to 1/5 of the pot capacity w/o any run off - my bitches take it all - its snowed under here aswell m8 seems like most of us have got it


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> hydro is alot less forgiving m8


I find hydro a piece of piss, never had anything go wrong yet. 2xbig 9 wilma systems, ionic feed, no phining, top up once a week and job done. There's lots of different hydro systems and maybe some are more forgiving than others but I can't fault the wilma systems cos there piss easy to work with. I done one grow in soil, first grow, didn't now a lot when I switched to hydro and had no problems. A lot of people you hear saying hydros too hard and things go wrong have they ever fucking tried it??. Not meaning you del just in general m8


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I sleep right next to my tent lol hydro would do my fookin head in all that water running I'd be tekin a piss all night long lol


yeh i worry about noise. my tent is next to the wall i share with neighbours. you can here it all going in the room below clear as day  i just hope the vibrations arent traveling through enough for them to hear.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

I just keep giving it em till the bitches drip pmsl it was the way I was told so just kept with with plus you get to test the water every time  I'm a bit anal wiv all that shit lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I find hydro a piece of piss, never had anything go wrong yet. 2xbig 9 wilma systems, ionic feed, no phining, top up once a week and job done. There's lots of different hydro systems and maybe some are more forgiving than others but I can't fault the wilma systems cos there piss easy to work with. I done one grow in soil, first grow, didn't now a lot when I switched to hydro and had no problems. A lot of people you hear saying hydros too hard and things go wrong have they ever fucking tried it??. Not meaning you del just in general m8


i would agree. my first run was in a wilma 4 pot and i pulled nine of it. as long as you keep your shit clean they're a great little system.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeh i worry about noise. my tent is next to the wall i share with neighbours. you can here it all going in the room below clear as day  i just hope the vibrations arent traveling through enough for them to hear.


I know what u saying mate risky buisness try adding some bits of rubber where things vibrate might help a bit ?


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I find hydro a piece of piss, never had anything go wrong yet. 2xbig 9 wilma systems, ionic feed, no phining, top up once a week and job done. There's lots of different hydro systems and maybe some are more forgiving than others but I can't fault the wilma systems cos there piss easy to work with. I done one grow in soil, first grow, didn't now a lot when I switched to hydro and had no problems. A lot of people you hear saying hydros too hard and things go wrong have they ever fucking tried it??. Not meaning you del just in general m8


lol i was gunna say m8.........................................  
been their done that i have learnt the hydro arts and mastered ebb and flow  
its quicker in the long run but theres alot more can go wrong with hydro that say coco ( i like the buffer/safety )
ive seen a hydro crop turn to mush over nght will ill experience but its a good thing as long as you know what your doing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

@ mg Yeh its all personal choice ain't it mate I e seen some good vids on hydro its just the noise that puts me off.so I go old school


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i was gunna say m8.........................................
> been their done that i have learnt the hydro arts and mastered ebb and flow
> its quicker in the long run but theres alot more can go wrong with hydro that say coco ( i like the buffer/safety )
> ive seen a hydro crop turn to mush over nght will ill experience but its a good thing as long as you know what your doing


i hear people say that soil grown tends to be better quality? would you agree?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i was gunna say m8.........................................
> been their done that i have learnt the hydro arts and mastered ebb and flow
> its quicker in the long run but theres alot more can go wrong with hydro that say coco ( i like the buffer/safety )
> ive seen a hydro crop turn to mush over nght will ill experience but its a good thing as long as you know what your doing


Lol as I say m8 wasn't intended for you, just annoys me cos a lot of people saying its too easy to fuck up haven't tried it yet people take there advice and are too scared to give it a go. Suits me down to a t m8 cos I could be at home working one week then away for a week and couldn't look after plants in soil or coco with having to water every couple days. Right gotta go start trimming again, 4 down so far, only 12 to go, fuck I hate this, few days of this would send you to a fuckin nut house


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> i hear people say that soil grown tends to be better quality? would you agree?


depends on the grower and growing methods m8, i dont like hydro unless its properly flushed n been grown as organic as poss


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 23, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> i hear people say that soil grown tends to be better quality? would you agree?


aww fuck, here we go again, I'm off to trim some top fuckin quality hydro growin weed, see ye's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

From what all I've read it seem soil grown organic is the best tasting gear but I don't think I've ever tried any.my gear from coco tastes bang on tho


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol as I say m8 wasn't intended for you, just annoys me cos a lot of people saying its too easy to fuck up haven't tried it yet people take there advice and are too scared to give it a go. Suits me down to a t m8 cos I could be at home working one week then away for a week and couldn't look after plants in soil or coco with having to water every couple days. Right gotta go start trimming again, 4 down so far, only 12 to go, fuck I hate this, few days of this would send you to a fuckin nut house


 theres a nice smell coming from my computer speakers m8  i may build an auto watering system yet just to be lazy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aww fuck, here we go again, I'm off to trim some top fuckin quality hydro growin weed, see ye's


Ha ha ha have fun mate I love trimmin coco ftw lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

have fun ppl bbol am away for a bong then am gunna wake the missus up with a length  oh yah oh yah peace ooooooooot uk


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 23, 2013)

well where i am the sun is shining and ive found a nice stash of kief day couldnt of started any better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> well where i am the sun is shining and ive found a nice stash of kief day couldnt of started any better


Well someone's a happy chappy then lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2013)

Delvite has inspired me to make a vid, so gonna attempt one later of my grow. why-fucking-eye man !


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> why-fucking-eye man !


lol good good cant wait to see it  english > why-fucking-eye man - whey fookin aye man < geordie


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

lol a laugh for yas..................................................... http://www.geordie.org.uk/


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol a laugh for yas..................................................... http://www.geordie.org.uk/


lol, now i can underfukin stand wot ya fukin sayin on ya vids like Del man like woman man woman man like Del man.


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol, now i can underfukin stand wot ya fukin sayin on ya vids like Del man like woman man woman man like Del man.


aw hea man a nar wer this is gannin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Just having a cold joint in the shed then its time to build a snow man with me little mini me


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad someone brought up hydro because I always tend to look at it over and over again . Dwc scrog is where the yields are but what I don't understand is topping off the main Rez with nutrient solution and shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

hahah pure waxa banter wor skid. swally of the broon dog n it's all coming back lmao. 

quick rendition of the blaydon races for this bunch of shandies ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Glad someone brought up hydro because I always tend to look at it over and over again . Dwc scrog is where the yields are but what I don't understand is topping off the main Rez with nutrient solution and shit


far as i can tell you just keep topping it up every now n then take a ph and adjust it. some folks do this all the way through flower i hear. i'm just about to have a crack at it but i've had to put the plans back a bit. can't figure out if my dates are off or the strains a 10 week or a 9 lol.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well someone's a happy chappy then lol


sure am  smoke is hard to come by round my end forgot i had the stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

just took the smelly fingerez doon this morning, colas are dense as fuck and purple but they look pink with the frost on them. 

might gan have a toot of the scissor hash n get squiffy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

So u been a busy boy this morning then ay? Any trimmed bud porn for the boys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

on the memory card, i'll nip up n toot the bubbler n take one with the phone brb.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha ha you love it don't ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

.....................

what's not to love


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 23, 2013)

nice purple colour to them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Oooh aaahh duck they look bostin Yeh there's some nice colour in there mate looks bang on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2013)

nice them don,, u lollipop yours dont ya? no small bud just big badass mofo's?

my pe are like that no popcornjust big bud

fuking grow room was making a queer noise this morning,, think the ducting for the filter may have worked loose,, now wers that ductape


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> far as i can tell you just keep topping it up every now n then take a ph and adjust it. some folks do this all the way through flower i hear. i'm just about to have a crack at it but i've had to put the plans back a bit. can't figure out if my dates are off or the strains a 10 week or a 9 lol.


Intresting don you going to be running dwc ? If so which company you going with or you making your own ?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 23, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Intresting don you going to be running dwc ? If so which company you going with or you making your own ?


i just turned my wilma into a dwc. down side to having roots in your res is they eat and drink super quick so you will find that you have to top off your res very frequently unless you connect up another bucket that will keep it filled at a maximum level. if your knocking it out too hydro is the way foward.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice them don,, u lollipop yours dont ya? no small bud just big badass mofo's?
> 
> my pe are like that no popcornjust big bud
> 
> fuking grow room was making a queer noise this morning,, think the ducting for the filter may have worked loose,, now wers that ductape


Aye lollipop, super crop strains I know generally ones I don't I leave natural. The smelly fingerez chucks proper dense buds out.


rollajoint said:


> Intresting don you going to be running dwc ? If so which company you going with or you making your own ?


made my own fella. Mini one for clones and a big one to transfer it to. My first go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice them don,, u lollipop yours dont ya? no small bud just big badass mofo's?
> 
> my pe are like that no popcornjust big bud
> 
> fuking grow room was making a queer noise this morning,, think the ducting for the filter may have worked loose,, now wers that ductape


Ha ha that queer noise was most proberbly ikode wanking over how your stem looks like your cock pmsl


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

evening ppl hows all been up n down the uk today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

dwc mini, the smelly fingerez cut currently growing through a piece of dish scrubber and the homemade dwc. last pic is the tube i got for bho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

evening Del, it's fuckin bitter up yem.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just having a cold joint in the shed then its time to build a snow man with me little mini me


you need to get an electric heater in ur shed, cheap sofa and ud be set to go, lookin forward to joints instead of pingin half a joint away cuz ur too cald


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2582671View attachment 2582674View attachment 2582675View attachment 2582691
> 
> dwc mini, the smelly fingerez cut currently growing through a piece of dish scrubber and the homemade dwc. last pic is the tube i got for bho


looking good m8 that cuts coming on canny, are you blacking out the bottom of you new dwc?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha that queer noise was most proberbly ikode wanking over how your stem looks like your cock pmsl


yopu havnt seen my stems recently have you? im lookin at chainsaws the now see howe im gonna take this girl down in 5-6 weeks, does anyone know good chainsaw trainin centres in scotland?.....


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evening Del, it's fuckin bitter up yem.


oh a nar m8 its getting like siberia lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> looking good m8 that cuts coming on canny, are you blacking out the bottom of you new dwc?


Aye it's sprouting new shoots, not sure when i't get it switched over, my garden timings all to hell presently. aye man, i've already blacked the arse end of the bucket. 

i think the roots need a good couple of inches growth afore i switch it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yopu havnt seen my stems recently have you? im lookin at chainsaws the now see howe im gonna take this girl down in 5-6 weeks, does anyone know good chainsaw trainin centres in scotland?.....


Ha ha I'm not surprised she's a right bush needs a good stalk to hold up that weight she's gonna pile on the fat slag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you need to get an electric heater in ur shed, cheap sofa and ud be set to go, lookin forward to joints instead of pingin half a joint away cuz ur too cald


Ahh it ain't that bad get used to it after 5 mins. And fuck chuckin em half way they get smoked to end baby


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye it's sprouting new shoots, not sure when i't get it switched over, my garden timings all to hell presently. aye man, i've already blacked the arse end of the bucket.
> 
> i think the roots need a good couple of inches growth afore i switch it.


 it happens to us all m8 i wish i could spend all day in mine but u no how it is, let them get long enough to hang inside m8


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2013)

Evening all, Dev, im currently uploading my vid to you tube , will post when its finished like man woman man woman man !


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh it ain't that bad get used to it after 5 mins. And fuck chuckin em half way they get smoked to end baby


lol, last night i had to smoke outside, ended up just puttin the joint out it was ices fuckin cold fuck runnin around in ur housecoat freezin ur nuts off.


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening all, Dev, im currently uploading my vid to you tube , will post when its finished like man woman man woman man !


throw up a channel link and il sub


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2013)

i do sincerley hope ur all uploading these via sum sort of proxy? and not just from your home pc? recipe for disaster like

these kali im running must be a fast finishing pheno or summet coz im nicely into my first brown, none of the others are just yet  hmm lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Well kode Yeh are in Bonni Scotland lol bet its like north pole up there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do sincerley hope ur all uploading these via sum sort of proxy? and not just from your home pc? recipe for disaster like
> 
> these kali im running must be a fast finishing pheno or summet coz im nicely into my first brown, none of the others are just yet  hmm lol


I'm getting a few brown aswell mate but there swelling by the day so I think there just dying off to make room for new ones


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well kode Yeh are in Bonni Scotland lol bet its like north pole up there


i cant feel my face because of the fuckin ice winds this last week.

anyone got any close up pics of nanners on a plant? and do the balls cluster up like 3-4 of them at each node?


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do sincerley hope ur all uploading these via sum sort of proxy? and not just from your home pc? recipe for disaster like
> 
> these kali im running must be a fast finishing pheno or summet coz im nicely into my first brown, none of the others are just yet  hmm lol


ah ha proxy scrambler  has it got you worried mate


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do sincerley hope ur all uploading these via sum sort of proxy? and not just from your home pc? recipe for disaster like


(bestest blackmans accent) SHIT...how i do dat shit ?, ..im just fucking uploading it from comp to my you tube and making the vid private ! , now Ice, your telling me im fucked and the rozzers r on the way WTF man ? lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i cant feel my face because of the fuckin ice winds this last week.


 lol i cant feel my face ..............................................
[video=youtube;bAfzxzVA0zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAfzxzVA0zI[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2013)

HELP ! 

Fuck me , i been sat here an hour , still an hour to go , and now u say its too dogy ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> HELP !
> 
> Fuck me , i been sat here an hour , still an hour to go , and now u say its too dogy ?


Don't put it on im not clued up on this shit either but I'd take ice's word for it fuck that shit mate do ya homework first


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

*Don't Cross the Line be careful
*:


YouTube is not for pornography or sexually explicit content. If this describes your video, even if it's a video of yourself, don't post it on YouTube. Also, be advised that we work closely with law enforcement and we report child exploitation.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i cant feel my face because of the fuckin ice winds this last week.
> 
> anyone got any close up pics of nanners on a plant? and do the balls cluster up like 3-4 of them at each node?


I've just found some on my ask on the bottom buds Yeh there like in a cluster like a mini bunch of bananas and there yellow as soon as you see em you know what they are!! If they are them wet them and our fingers before u pull em off


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> HELP !
> 
> Fuck me , i been sat here an hour , still an hour to go , and now u say its too dogy ?


......................................................http://softwaretopic.informer.com/proxy-scrambler-download/


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i cant feel my face ..............................................
> [video=youtube;bAfzxzVA0zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAfzxzVA0zI[/video]


best movie ever. 10/10 for me, right up there with the goodfellas


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> *Don't Cross the Line be careful
> *:
> 
> 
> YouTube is not for pornography or sexually explicit content. If this describes your video, even if it's a video of yourself, don't post it on YouTube. Also, be advised that we work closely with law enforcement and we report child exploitation.


bugger! going have to pull those vids down of me wanking off smotherd in marmite! cheers for the heads up mate.


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> best movie ever. 10/10 for me, right up there with the goodfellas


lol i like ur taste in movies m8


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've just found some on my ask on the bottom buds Yeh there like in a cluster like a mini bunch of bananas and there yellow as soon as you see em you know what they are!! If they are them wet them and our fingers before u pull em off


yah, i got no clusters, but i seen a yellow thing on the bottom of my plant, looks like a catylx watever they are, but no white hairs comin out of it, iv got it on most of my stems, but they all have a brow/dead pistol on them, they were all the first pistols that showed in veg though. ill keep an eye on this one, iv looked at it through 60x microscope, just looks like a catylx thing but no white hair.
hard to explain.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i like ur taste in movies m8


yeah man, some people like scarface, i think its over rated and too long. but casino is another classic i liked, robert de niros best film.
downloadin this is 40 right now, meant to be paull rudd in it, meant to be like the second knocked up. except without seth rogan.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 23, 2013)

i been posting on here and youtube for ages, i should be locked up by the sound of it... fuck em, leave em come, there's nothing here, everything i say is a lie and my pics are ALL downloaded from 3rd party sources or the internet.... I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ANYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah, i got no clusters, but i seen a yellow thing on the bottom of my plant, looks like a catylx watever they are, but no white hairs comin out of it, iv got it on most of my stems, but they all have a brow/dead pistol on them, they were all the first pistols that showed in veg though. ill keep an eye on this one, iv looked at it through 60x microscope, just looks like a catylx thing but no white hair.
> hard to explain.


spot the nanner ...............................................................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> ......................................................http://softwaretopic.informer.com/proxy-scrambler-download/


http://www.hotspotshield.com/en

and hwat about your pc mac address? i.e everything tha connects to the www has its own unique mac addy,, not ther not tracable BUT if they knew or thought was you then did u,, get your pc,, they could proove u uploaded the vids, then get your camera with the md5 they proove u made the vid

im not saying be parra but im saying be carefull,.. put sum thought into it,

and the brown hairs, they should all be ther together every plant should getbrown hairs,, grr,, i guess its why people all grow 1 strain at a time

p.s.. WER MOVING HOUSE!! WOOHOO


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> i been posting on here and youtube for ages, i should be locked up by the sound of it... fuck em, leave em come, there's nothing here, everything i say is a lie and my pics are ALL downloaded from 3rd party sources or the internet.... I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ANYTHING!!!!!!


lol i say let em come but i aint makin it an easy job to find me, besides i have a few questions id like to ask


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> spot the nanner ...............................................................


so the nanner appears after the plant has alread been pollinated by the baws? and that nanner turns into a seedpod?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i say let em come but i aint makin it an easy job to find me, besides i have a few questions id like to ask


hav ur camera in hand record them comin in, id like to see that one, you battling all the law shyte at them haha


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.hotspotshield.com/en
> 
> and hwat about your pc mac address? i.e everything tha connects to the www has its own unique mac addy,, not ther not tracable BUT if they knew or thought was you then did u,, get your pc,, they could proove u uploaded the vids, then get your camera with the md5 they proove u made the vid
> 
> im not saying be parra but im saying be carefull,.. put sum thought into it,


bro if they get that far il own up im proud of my vids lol but first they have to prove im a criminal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeh casinos a bad film mate what about gangster no.1 that's a gooden


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh casinos a bad film mate what about gangster no.1 that's a gooden


havnt seenit man, there was a few good films in 2012, so far 2013 has been perty shit. i liked battleship, but im lookin forward to some films comin out this year, world war z, star trek 2, those look pretty good cant wait for em.


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so the nanner appears after the plant has alread been pollinated by the baws? and that nanner turns into a seedpod?


its just a male part that pops out m8


----------



## delvite (Mar 23, 2013)

right ppl im off take care stay green


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2013)

Sound c bit delboy. @kode Yeh world war z looks mad gonna be a gooden that maye


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound c bit delboy. @kode Yeh world war z looks mad gonna be a gooden that maye


aye, have you seen the startrek movie, its pretty good, think it was out last year. i fuckin loved it, same with john carter and django.

my plant has been packin on the frost, even got some trichomes on my fanleaves now, need a better camera, so i can do those fancy close ups.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye, have you seen the startrek movie, its pretty good, think it was out last year. i fuckin loved it, same with john carter and django.
> 
> my plant has been packin on the frost, even got some trichomes on my fanleaves now, need a better camera, so i can do those fancy close ups.


lol any 8mp will do it,, s2 are great phones forem piss all over the iphone, anwyays,, remeber to turn location services off i u use a phone
 
anwyays shapooing the carpets yes i know is 2300 hrs,, kids what can i do,, wer moving in ,,well not long,, needless to sy il be moving end of flower plants lol its all gravy


----------



## iiKode (Mar 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol any 8mp will do it,, s2 are great phones forem piss all over the iphone, anwyays,, remeber to turn location services off i u use a phone
> 
> anwyays shapooing the carpets yes i know is 2300 hrs,, kids what can i do,, wer moving in ,,well not long,, needless to sy il be moving end of flower plants lol its all gravy


yeah, i will have a look see what i can find on ebay...


----------



## moggggys (Mar 23, 2013)

my thoughts on hydro 

passive hydros cool , dont call it a hempy bucket though as the cunt wasnt in Babylonia 6000 years ago and he doesnt deserve credit , simply put its a bucket with a hole in it 2 inch from the bottom and full of a medium that cant hold plant food , in this case perlite , you can use turface and hydroton mind but still , the bottom 2 inch of the bucket becomes a rez , piece of piss to do , you pour ready made up food until it pisses out the hole , top it once it runs out/goes light , thats it really , grows the same as hydro , hard to fuck it up , dont bother setting p/h or any of that nonsense , pour in and ignore , great results , dont be surprised when you knock the buckets over 

dwc well ive made a fair few bubbler buckets and tubs but my fave is aquafarms , you stick 4 of these under a 600 watt and enjoy the spoils , once again hard to fuck it up , the plants in hydroton in its own basket while bellow this is a rez with 20 litre of food , the plant pops out roots into this solution , there a dripper ring then enables the plant to be fed from the top and trickle down , this is run by an airline , theres a tube in the side so you can see how much fluid you have in plus enable it to be drained out , myself i would run 16 in a square under 4x600 and had the lot linked , i would basically run the lot out then pour 80 litres into one of the 4 linked together tubs and gravity would sort it out making rez changes a piece of piss , from time to time it would go wrong be it the dripper ring blocking or massive p/h or ppm swings thanks to the bloody action of an airpump on water but most of the time it was ok , rez temps ment at time really slow grow be it too hot ( big issue ) or too cold ( not so bad ) , 135 oz a grow was normal based on 4 plants per tub and not alot of veg time , a bucket is easier though if you buy 2 buckets at the same time , you lift the plant off so cant go wrong , its this or a wet and dry vac with a stocking on the end to suck it out ( stops the roots breaking off ya see ) 

ebb and flow i found to be toss , a tables easy enough to set up as is a rez although emptying it is a bit of a twat when its under the plants and you have to cover it if not ummmmm , pull off a pipe is the recommended way but given you jubilee clip those fuckers on if you have any sense you cant , you find this out when the waters now running through your light fittings after its just spat 120 litres into your loft , what fuckin joy , so anyways easy enough although staking is a massive problem , you cant stake them so rely on yoyos , these can start to lift the plants off the table , also roots growing into the drain holes can also be a laugh a minute , not a fan 

recirculating well i did this with the aquafarms , i would get the roots into the base then simply pump the liquid around the 4 tubs from a rez , easy enough to do and alot quieter than an airpump banging away on dripper rings 

i also invented a set up that was along the same line , i got a airpump manifold and attached it to a cold water storage tank which was on the wall about 2 foot up , a rez next to it had a small pump moving water from its tap ( water butts are cool ) into the water tank above where water would piss through the manifold and water the plants from open airlines , this worked great and was uber quiet , shame really algee also loved it too much 

autopots were ok , small rez mind when we went big with the plants , from experience a large plant can suck up 8 litre a day so not great for this , easy enough but no real benefit over bubblers be honest

me i like soil , you can move your shit around if you want to , when it goes wrong its gradual and not the same day , theres nothing to fall off and nothing elec powered to get wet or blow up , theres no noise and its just easy to do , i wont mention taste as every fucker i know mixs with baccy so although i love using organics its probably wasted , quality ive seen some awful hydro grown weed and grown some world class , ive seen the same in soil so unless your an utter snob on your weed then its almost pointless to find a difference , phenos , strains and environmental , cutting time and caring are what really matter IMO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning boys how are we all? Just had to drag meself out the grow room day 42 and tings are smelling delicious in there fuckin like a fruit salad  and bulking up nicely 3 completely different phenoes of the gth but all very nice so far 1 of em's gonna be mega foxy


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning boys how are we all? Just had to drag meself out the grow room day 42 and tings are smelling delicious in there fuckin like a fruit salad  and bulking up nicely 3 completely different phenoes of the gth but all very nice so far 1 of em's gonna be mega foxy


mornin shawny, i lv when it gets to that time get some porn up when ya can


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

lol i know its early but this is what im watching ( for the 3rd time )................................................. .............

[video=youtube;gAjssXbIGg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjssXbIGg0[/video]

.................................live free


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

morning all,

wake n baked n just watched a couple of them Attenborough life documentaries. love a lazy sunday i do. just had a quick squeeze of the smelly fingerez and it smells damn fine. if i say so meself. looking forward to a real test of it. 

moggy, sounds like you know your onions pal. fair play, i've only done a few of those methods and just about to start DWC. am wondering, if i chuck a fuck off bucket of water in with my normal coco plants am i asking for mould? my brains saying yes but maybe you'll get away with it. common sense is saying don't fuck your other crop.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

delvite said:


> mornin shawny, i lv when it gets to that time get some porn up when ya can


Yeh man u gotta love it  I'll get sum pics up about 7 2nyt when lights go off. And I see why I've watched that video 3 times its a proper head fuck!!! So we've been living lawlessly for over 400 yrs WTF


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Smelly fingers lol I like tha soond of that like  is that a clone only don?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

ahoy there, well finally got vid on the tube , so here it is. sorry light came on b4 i got in there so shite quality,and considering im in wales ,my Geordie accent is the bollox lol. Big thanks to DEL ! 


[video=youtube_share;a2N2hT06nvk]http://youtu.be/a2N2hT06nvk[/video]




ps, hope you don't think i was taking the piss Del ! lol, its all good fun .
pps, bear in mind im in a fucking shed with every possible thing against me ! decided to scrog this coz its a multi strain and all over the place ! problem was i put it over there too late !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't see it its private


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't see it its private


try now m8. [video=youtube_share;a2N2hT06nvk]http://youtu.be/a2N2hT06nvk[/video]


lol, i crack me sen up with the ''hello everybody'' in my best Geordie accent .


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 24, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i know its early but this is what im watching ( for the 3rd time )................................................. .............
> 
> [video=youtube;gAjssXbIGg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjssXbIGg0[/video]
> 
> .................................live free


i still dont get how an act cant be a law. if they want to do me for growing they can whether i consent or not. we are all slaves to it no matter what.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 24, 2013)

Urrgh! jus had a tap on the door from a copper! heart fell out my arse... Again! and all he wanted was me to sign a form so they could destroy my bong... Again! glad the cunts didn't find my magic glass pice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

hahahah nice one baz your accent slipped a little here n there and it's needs more fuckin swearing but you're pretty close like. 

did you nick the face design off a henryhoover? nice looking scrog man. nute line up looks huge, i probably use about 5 different things tops


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Pmsl helloo and welcome to my dv fuckin d like ha ha quality sound like Geordie tintin Pmsl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ahoy there, well finally got vid on the tube , so here it is. sorry light came on b4 i got in there so shite quality,and considering im in wales ,my Geordie accent is the bollox lol. Big thanks to DEL !
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;a2N2hT06nvk]http://youtu.be/a2N2hT06nvk[/video]
> ...


Ha ha baz! Class
Lookin nice them mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Urrgh! jus had a tap on the door from a copper! heart fell out my arse... Again! and all he wanted was me to sign a form so they could destroy my bong... Again! glad the cunts didn't find my magic glass pice


LOL yeh happened to me 6x the past week, the old bill looking for me old lodger, 6x and every single time i SHIT myself,, and yeh pulling ou t the caps coz thats how my sphinkter was tweakin!lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Smelly fingers lol I like tha soond of that like  is that a clone only don?



its not no, it's BB's smelly cherry x super lemon haze ( Las fingerez cut). it's an accident really, turned out nice. yorkshireman grew out a few tester pips and this pheno he kept. sent me and IC3 snips. I've just back crossed it to the smelly cherry, see what comes. 

i've got a mother going. it's 11 weeks, could be taken earlier reckon but could have gone another week as well, depending how you like it. i took a tester branch at 9.5 and it was plenty strong for me then.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-IzB37wbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

had the fuck on shawn lad, that's teeside tintin nowt to do with geordies. fuckin smoggy bastards.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its not no, it's BB's smelly cherry x super lemon haze ( Las fingerez cut). it's an accident really, turned out nice. yorkshireman grew out a few tester pips and this pheno he kept. sent me and IC3 snips. I've just back crossed it to the smelly cherry, see what comes.
> 
> i've got a mother going. it's 11 weeks, could be taken earlier reckon but could have gone another week as well, depending how you like it. i took a tester branch at 9.5 and it was plenty strong for me then.


Sounds very nice mate and looks the bollocks aswell. I was thinking mine might go 10-12 weeks but now I reckon they gonna be 10 tops there really filling out now I get all excited when I go in the tent lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had the fuck on shawn lad, that's teeside tintin nowt to do with geordies. fuckin smoggy bastards.


Ha ha ha didn't know there was a difference mate and in English what does had the fuck in mean?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

lol, cheers lads, just for a chuckle really ,will do better one when there nearly finished !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha didn't know there was a difference mate and in English what does had the fuck in mean?



it's geordie for hold. and yeah the difference is huge.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

OK mate I suppose its like brummies and yam yams then?lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 24, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol i know its early but this is what im watching ( for the 3rd time )................................................. .............
> 
> [video=youtube;gAjssXbIGg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjssXbIGg0[/video]
> 
> .................................live free


i truely enjoyed that del mate, lmao those officers got shat on lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> OK mate I suppose its like brummies and yam yams then?lol


after 5 mins youtubing yes that's about reet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> after 5 mins youtubing yes that's about reet.


Lol. Well just ad me Sunday dinner time for a nice fatty now .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

My ak needs to hurry up Cuz thing are getting shitty round my end


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ahoy there, well finally got vid on the tube , so here it is. sorry light came on b4 i got in there so shite quality,and considering im in wales ,my Geordie accent is the bollox lol. Big thanks to DEL !
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;a2N2hT06nvk]http://youtu.be/a2N2hT06nvk[/video]
> ...


pmsl haha fkn fkn fkn lvd it man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

ahaha love the vid baz,, wayi like! i notice the leather chair,, can magina ya just sat in ther watchin ya shit grow! chilin like a villian


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> i still dont get how an act cant be a law. if they want to do me for growing they can whether i consent or not. we are all slaves to it no matter what.


 yo bro be a slave if you want but what you have to understand is a statutory act can only be enforced with consent of the governed! 
if they force you to do somthing against your will it breaks common law - even most police officers dont know this and act to enforce for corporate interest instead of upholding common law its what they are taught


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

before i get lost in legalese lol, evening all


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahaha love the vid baz,, wayi like! i notice the leather chair,, can magina ya just sat in ther watchin ya shit grow! chilin like a villian


hahaha, you got me bang to rights m8 !!!

@Del, pmsl im glad you like it m8, after all ,you made me do it !


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> hahaha, you got me bang to rights m8 !!!
> 
> @Del, pmsl im glad you like it m8, after all ,you made me do it !


lol it was gr8 m8 dont forget my fkn shout-out


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

gid up 4.38 shout-out  .................................................. ........................

[video=youtube;bp15SJb6-mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp15SJb6-mc[/video]

.................................................. .lvn it lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 24, 2013)

lol start talking legal and the uk hides, thats why we are where we are


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

just went to the shitter and heard a big buzzin sound from me room,, fuking bit of gaffa tape had come loose from the gloass on cooled hood,, fuckingglad i noticed it, went inmoved sum plants now i STINK of grade,,ffs. i think whoeevr recomended white suits was bang on,, i may get a leather chair to chill and watch me shizzle grow, 

week 6 today! well into 1st brown on the kali witchis menna be a longer finisher,, i guess its not lol,, this lollipoping is well good, got a 16" cola on one of the PE dence as hell,,
lower pk to 1ml per litre this week and 0.5 net week wich will be week 7,, and week 8 theyl be just base and boost again,


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just went to the shitter and heard a big buzzin sound from me room,, fuking bit of gaffa tape had come loose from the gloass on cooled hood,, fuckingglad i noticed it, went inmoved sum plants now i STINK of grade,,ffs. i think whoeevr recomended white suits was bang on,, i may get a leather chair to chill and watch me shizzle grow,
> 
> week 6 today! well into 1st brown on the kali witchis menna be a longer finisher,, i guess its not lol,, this lollipoping is well good, got a 16" cola on one of the PE dence as hell,,
> lower pk to 1ml per litre this week and 0.5 net week wich will be week 7,, and week 8 theyl be just base and boost again,


Nearly there m8 ! Keep up the good work . Get a swivel leather chair m8 ! Great for having a J or 3 in !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

@Del , pmsl just watched that vid m8 , he big upped ya big style lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

What's happenin lads, what a fuckin weekend that's was, trim fri night Saturday and just finished there now lol, roll on next next weekend till its all dry and weighed. You movin soon ice? Good to hear, lot sooner than you thot


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

Liking the fuckin video baz lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Liking the fuckin video baz lmao


Lo ,cheers MG , I love to make folks chuckle .l


----------



## iiKode (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Liking the fuckin video baz lmao


u got that mexican weed yet? whats it like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What's happenin lads, what a fuckin weekend that's was, trim fri night Saturday and just finished there now lol, roll on next next weekend till its all dry and weighed. You movin soon ice? Good to hear, lot sooner than you thot


yeh mate alot sooner, ther saying 2-3 weeks but ima try blag it for a extra week, week 6 today,, did my res 3x kept mixing the pk and canna B up lol so 3 doses of boost down the drain,, that shits ot to be wasted, il have to order more, this feeding daily-ish malarkys kinda expensive, i go to my room and the whole house reeks even if i just open the door,, i go in topless to so i can scrub down after,, who the fuk said clone onlys are good,, pain in the fucking arse f u ask me,, 

MG- u sound out wer ur at or anything, not saying too much like


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u got that mexican weed yet? whats it like?


Not here yet m8 I've sorta forgot about it, got an oz of charas comin, 20 bummbles and 25 acid tho lol! Aye it's taking a while to come m8, think he was way behind in orders cos he took his listings down for a few days, it's took a month and more for some people so hopefully turns up some day. Needed it cos I had fuckall to smoke but now if it comes it'll probly ly about for a while cos ill have plenty soon enough


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate alot sooner, ther saying 2-3 weeks but ima try blag it for a extra week, week 6 today,, did my res 3x kept mixing the pk and canna B up lol so 3 doses of boost down the drain,, that shits ot to be wasted, il have to order more, this feeding daily-ish malarkys kinda expensive, i go to my room and the whole house reeks even if i just open the door,, i go in topless to so i can scrub down after,, who the fuk said clone onlys are good,, pain in the fucking arse f u ask me,,
> 
> MG- u sound out wer ur at or anything, not saying too much like


The psychosis is lovely man cant have u putting them clone onlys down lol...where's sambo lol! 

Ill pm u now m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The psychosis is lovely man cant have u putting them clone onlys down lol...where's sambo lol!
> 
> Ill pm u now m8



yeh it is lovely but i totally see now why he was moaning about the stink,lol fuking damn right,for one i agree with "chumlee" thats so auility for a name its stickin

hes got no net..................again.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 24, 2013)

Think iv got my 3 strains set for next grow. Gonna try the pineapple express from g13 labs, critical kush, and some big buddah cheese. starting order on wedensday..
white widow might have to wait, but i think im gettin free seeds, one of them is white widow somthing..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright boys well no bud porn from me 2 nyt went into the room and ended up falling to sleep on me bed lol proper stoned  so I'll get some pics on 2morra morning before lights on. So then ice you got some stinkers on your hands lol annoying int it when they stink ya fookin house out have u tried ona gel? Works pretty well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Think iv got my 3 strains set for next grow. Gonna try the pineapple express from g13 labs, critical kush, and some big buddah cheese. starting order on wedensday..
> white widow might have to wait, but i think im gettin free seeds, one of them is white widow somthing..


 mat the PE is fuking awsome hardey as fek,, ul be well happy



shawnybizzle said:


> Alright boys well no bud porn from me 2 nyt went into the room and ended up falling to sleep on me bed lol proper stoned  so I'll get some pics on 2morra morning before lights on. So then ice you got some stinkers on your hands lol annoying int it when they stink ya fookin house out have u tried ona gel? Works pretty well.


 na fuk ona blocks, the smell disapperates after 15 mins so its not a lingerer,, i got my filtration off the hook!! well it must be cos my attick is stink free and so are the rooms, if it wasent rightthe attick would stink,,

the semll was gone 30 mins after pluggin in filter otherday, o i know the bitch is workin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mat the PE is fuking awsome hardey as fek,, ul be well happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right mate I've had my ducting come off me filter once it stunk the fuckin street out that's was blue cheese though.just goes to show how much those rhinos work


----------



## iiKode (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mat the PE is fuking awsome hardey as fek,, ul be well happy


aye, im orderin the pe on wedensday, then every second wed ill be orderin the other 2 strains, get them germinated when this bitch gets chopped.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

16 psychosis and not a smell outside the room, If you've got shit hooked up right your sound for smell. And ic3 is right them ona gel are shot if that's all ur relying on, I had a 1m tent with a shit four inch filter and 4 ona gels outside the room and I could still smell them.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

Any of you bellends know something tried and tested that you can take to help you pass a drugs test, anyone ever done it????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Any of you bellends know something tried and tested that you can take to help you pass a drugs test, anyone ever done it????


urine? yeh get sum clean piss in a toothpaste tube pasted to your cock, then wen u piss its rite ther, even if ther watchin

lots of juice if u dont wanna do that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urine? yeh get sum clean piss in a toothpaste tube pasted to your cock, then wen u piss its rite ther, even if ther watchin
> 
> lots of juice if u dont wanna do that.


Ive a m8 startin a new job and there goina drug test him, think its just at the start tho, if it was me I'd do what ur sayin but I thot there'd be something online u could get, like a drink or tablets or something that make it test negative


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urine? yeh get sum clean piss in a toothpaste tube pasted to your cock, then wen u piss its rite ther, even if ther watchin
> 
> lots of juice if u dont wanna do that.


Toothpaste tube be fucked ! Ow big is you're cock m8 ? Can u get like dwarf size tubes ?
Can they tell a mans from woman's ? Can I use my mrs piss ? , there's usually some lying around !


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Toothpaste tube be fucked ! Ow big is you're cock m8 ? Can u get like dwarf size tubes ?
> Can they tell a mans from woman's ? Can I use my mrs piss ? , there's usually some lying around !


Usually some lying around?? What? Does she piss in pots or what baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Usually some lying around?? What? Does she piss in pots or what baz?


Oh c'mon man ! U tryin to say I'm shacked up wit some kind of fith bag ? . . No , we're in to water sports that's all , lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Oh c'mon man ! U tryin to say I'm shacked up wit some kind of fith bag ? . . No , we're in to water sports that's all , lol


U know for some reason baz that doesn't surprise me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

my cuz told me he'd just passed a piss test using gelatine. you get the strips and dissolve a half dozen strips in water, let it cool and drink it like 8 hours before the piss test. You then drink a further 2 litres of water as a kind of flush at 4 hours then a cuppa n a juice so the test doesn't come up as completely blank. something to do with the gelatine being an absorbent for the thc in the system which i can see working as it's basically just fat. 

good luck MG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

morning peeps. they don't like it up em! well Baz might, kinky fucker.

View attachment 2585525
View attachment 2585526View attachment 2585527

SMELLY FINGEREZ aka stinky pinky / cherry haze 

BB's Smelly cherry x Las' fingerez super lemon haze


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my cuz told me he'd just passed a piss test using gelatine. you get the strips and dissolve a half dozen strips in water, let it cool and drink it like 8 hours before the piss test. You then drink a further 2 litres of water as a kind of flush at 4 hours then a cuppa n a juice so the test doesn't come up as completely blank. something to do with the gelatine being an absorbent for the thc in the system which i can see working as it's basically just fat.
> 
> good luck MG


Its not for me don, it's for a m8 but after he's there for a few weeks I might go for a job there mesell. I think it's just one at the star of the job, if its random test I'd be fucked lol. Aww aye he told me yesterday he was blasting coke last weekend too. He starts the job today but dunno if there goina do the test today, ill speak to him this evening and see how he gets on.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning peeps. they don't like it up em! well Baz might, kinky fucker.
> 
> View attachment 2585525
> View attachment 2585526View attachment 2585527View attachment 2585528View attachment 2585529
> ...


Looking fucking tasty them don, some of my psycho got a little purple thru them this time, more so on the sugar leaves but a little on the bud too, don't notice as much when she's been trimmed tho


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

nice dense frosty nugs them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy boys how are we? Only had 1 joint left this morning and lost me tin I've got it in at work fuckin gutted and we didn't even do ote cuz of the snow ffs!!! Anyway lookin real good there don real good I'm only a little bit jealous


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Its not for me don, it's for a m8 but after he's there for a few weeks I might go for a job there mesell. I think it's just one at the star of the job, if its random test I'd be fucked lol. Aww aye he told me yesterday he was blasting coke last weekend too. He starts the job today but dunno if there goina do the test today, ill speak to him this evening and see how he gets on.


depends how they test, if they're switched on they'll pull hair and either way there's no fooling that one. piss test is easy enough. fake piss is dicey as they can tell if it's not right temp. and it's a right fuck on walking around with a piss sack strapped to your tadger.


Mastergrow said:


> Looking fucking tasty them don, some of my psycho got a little purple thru them this time, more so on the sugar leaves but a little on the bud too, don't notice as much when she's been trimmed tho


cheers lad, aye pukka's went purp last time, does this time of year. i had a little off him, fucked me reet good lol. the hash was crackers.


redeye jedi88 said:


> nice dense frosty nugs them


like rocks man. ta


shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we? Only had 1 joint left this morning and lost me tin I've got it in at work fuckin gutted and we didn't even do ote cuz of the snow ffs!!! Anyway lookin real good there don real good I'm only a little bit jealous


 aye not too shabby eh. it's getting a full cure before i let it go cos i'm after top dollar for it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha ha no its not too shabby lol it would be a crime not to give that lovely bud a nice cure. So how much is top dollar? How much u want off me then


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends how they test, if they're switched on they'll pull hair and either way there's no fooling that one. piss test is easy enough. fake piss is dicey as they can tell if it's not right temp. and it's a right fuck on walking around with a piss sack strapped to your tadger.
> 
> cheers lad, aye pukka's went purp last time, does this time of year. i had a little off him, fucked me reet good lol. the hash was crackers.
> 
> ...


ive plenty off trim here m8, thinkin of making some of the stuff using alcohol, ill do a bit the gumby way the way I usually do it. Looking to try different ways, any good ways u make hash don?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha no its not too shabby lol it would be a crime not to give that lovely bud a nice cure. So how much is top dollar? How much u want off me then


For u? Top dollar +10% lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Get a screen and dry sift.thence got those trim tumblers but there about £150


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> For u? Top dollar +10% lol


Ha ha your a cunt you are ain't ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha no its not too shabby lol it would be a crime not to give that lovely bud a nice cure. So how much is top dollar? How much u want off me then


lol i aint floggin man. no offence but i've got plenty after it. it'll go at 2's


Mastergrow said:


> ive plenty off trim here m8, thinkin of making some of the stuff using alcohol, ill do a bit the gumby way the way I usually do it. Looking to try different ways, any good ways u make hash don?


i use bubble bags but if you've not got a lot of dough to buy bags i'd look at making a cheapo butane extractor from a pop bottle. gumby will probably give you better but it's time consuming and messy.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys...

I am questioning the UK growers on smell prevention...what do you's use? I have looked into a lot of posts and threads on the subject here, but it mainly is about US products - which is cool, but can't really apply to me in NI! I have an external fan with carbon filter, but I am looking at in house odour control, seeping from the grown room etc. I found these _Ona Gel _products - anyone used them before? 

Whatever you use let us know, more info is always better. Cheers.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i aint floggin man. no offence but i've got plenty after it. it'll go at 2's
> 
> i use bubble bags but if you've not got a lot of dough to buy bags i'd look at making a cheapo butane extractor from a pop bottle. gumby will probably give you better but it's time consuming and messy.


Dont like the sound of butane lol, fuck it think ill go with gumby and get mesel some alcohol and try that too, u know about the alcohal thing don't ye don, ill have to ask u to run me thru it once I get the trim dry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

you've got leaks in the line or your fan's too low a cfm if it's seeping into the house. are you in a tent or a room?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont like the sound of butane lol, fuck it think ill go with gumby and get mesel some alcohol and try that too, u know about the alcohal thing don't ye don, ill have to ask u to run me thru it once I get the trim dry


piece of piss man, you going with acetone aye? grind up the bud /trim put it in a sealed jar with just enough alcohol to cover it shake it for 60 seconds and filter it out, through your grinder, it'll clean it and take the crystal off that too. pour the liquid into a pyrex dish and sit it on something warm like the sky box. once it evaps your good to toke it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i aint floggin man. no offence but i've got plenty after it. it'll go at 2's
> 
> i use bubble bags but if you've not got a lot of dough to buy bags i'd look at making a cheapo butane extractor from a pop bottle. gumby will probably give you better but it's time consuming and messy.


Non taken mate l know whats its like when u got some everyone wants it! Hopefully 2 more weeks an I'll be chopping me self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

sound fella, it's basically i don't know you from adam apart from a few weeks worth of posts, i'm def not about to go giving you my details to pop 200 bones in the post lol.

you've heard of silk road tho right


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2013)

@ DGT , lol at the bum comment m8 ,you make it sound like im permanently ramming utensils and shit up me bottom ! , only had the ocasional ladys didgit and a tongue up there ! ..oh and about 2mm of dill !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha ha ha Yeh silk road didn't until I came on here you bunch of dodgy fuckers lol. I know exactly what u mean tho mate maybe another year or so any  .  how long u boys rekon 3-4 till finish? This is the gth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ DGT , lol at the bum comment m8 ,you make it sound like im permanently ramming utensils and shit up me bottom ! , only had the ocasional ladys didgit and a tongue up there ! ..oh and about 2mm of dill !


give over, your into the victorian passtime of figging i'm sure. half of morrisons fruit n veg isle up your pumper 


shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha Yeh silk road didn't until I came on here you bunch of dodgy fuckers lol. I know exactly what u mean tho mate maybe another year or so any  View attachment 2585658. View attachment 2585659 how long u boys rekon 3-4 till finish? This is the gth


no probs lad, I'd be scrumping or silk roading for the time being. seriously i should have had some commission. i mentioned it once on here then every man n his dog was onto it and getting allsorts sent lmao. 

think you're a few weeks off there at least 3 n a bit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck silk road I can always get weed its just the quality that's an issue sometimes lol . Yeh I'm thinking there gonna be 10 weekers and the ak should be about 8-9 they wanna hurry up though last few weeks drag like fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

tell me about it. that smelly fingerez was 11 weeks and my dog's are at 9 just gone one needs a week the other at least another week and a half. spend your life wishing it away on plants growing man.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck silk road I can always get weed its just the quality that's an issue sometimes lol . Yeh I'm thinking there gonna be 10 weekers and the ak should be about 8-9 they wanna hurry up though last few weeks drag like fuck


Grow a pair of balls and get on sr ye onesy wearing faggot lol, I just don't understand people that don't use it, 34 transactions and not a hitch, bar this Mexican shit but its coming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

that's the attitude lad. just crack the fuck on!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Grow a pair of balls and get on sr ye onesy wearing faggot lol, I just don't understand people that don't use it, 34 transactions and not a hitch, bar this Mexican shit but its coming


Ha ha ha love it  its not that I've tried lol I can't find the fucker online lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha love it  its not that I've tried lol I can't find the fucker online lol


Ayyye, you've no balls to even go looking lol! Some people it interests and some it doesn't, I must say when I heard bout it i was sucked in big time, fuckin love it. Got some freebies coming too lol mmmm


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's the attitude lad. just crack the fuck on!


Thats it don, some people travel the world trying their drugs, I like to try drugs from around the world in my own front room. So much hash you would never get a chance to try if it weren't for the road, just love it..fuckin love it!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over, your into the victorian passtime of figging i'm sure. half of morrisons fruit n veg isle up your pumper
> 
> no probs lad, I'd be scrumping or silk roading for the time being. seriously i should have had some commission. i mentioned it once on here then every man n his dog was onto it and getting allsorts sent lmao.
> 
> think you're a few weeks off there at least 3 n a bit.


yeah exactly... first every man and his dog.. then every news outlet, then finally feds, so thanks for spreading the word brah...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> yeah exactly... first every man and his dog.. then every news outlet, then finally feds, so thanks for spreading the word brah...


I think the FEDS probably knew a long time before don posted about it...but hey fuck it, we'll blame don anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ayyye, you've no balls to even go looking lol! Some people it interests and some it doesn't, I must say when I heard bout it i was sucked in big time, fuckin love it. Got some freebies coming too lol mmmm


It interests me just don't wanna get ripped by some little Mexican cunt selling stalks at 40 an oz  and how do transact your money into these bitcoins? And if I see hash on there I will be hooked I do love a bit of hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

my and everyone else i know on it's accounts are still working weedkills, so quit your bitching.... the feds go after the money not the small timers like us.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It interests me just don't wanna get ripped by some little Mexican cunt selling stalks at 40 an oz  and how do transact your money into these bitcoins? And if I see hash on there I will be hooked I do love a bit of hash


Lol ur as bad as that ic3 cunt, one minute it's fuck the road next min it's wer do I get these btc at lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2013)

@DGT, how the fuck did you know my Mrs works at Morrisons ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

crimestoppers baz 0800.........


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

talking of bit coins i paid 38 quid for some last night before i went to sleep and i still havent recieved them
using blockchain.info, emailed them nearly 2 hours ago and no reply. usually come through sweet


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> talking of bit coins i paid 38 quid for some last night before i went to sleep and i still havent recieved them
> using blockchain.info, emailed them nearly 2 hours ago and no reply. usually come through sweet


38 quid???? M8 at the minute there sittin around 50quid, I haven't seen them at 38 in a while


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 38 quid???? M8 at the minute there sittin around 50quid, I haven't seen them at 38 in a while


i paid £38 for 0.76 coins lol
still no coins, still no reply. getting pissed off i wanna put my order in before 5.30 pm with trava. 
12 hours ago the cash went out the bank now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i paid £38 for 0.76 coins lol
> still no coins, still no reply. getting pissed off i wanna put my order in before 5.30 pm with trava.
> 12 hours ago the cash went out the bank now.


0.76,, thats why its only 38 qwid, cozu dint get a full coin

stillmega mad prices, wasent so long bak they was 7 qwid each


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i paid £38 for 0.76 coins lol
> still no coins, still no reply. getting pissed off i wanna put my order in before 5.30 pm with trava.
> 12 hours ago the cash went out the bank now.


Need to try somewhere else next time then m8, I get them within minutes but unfortunately can't tell ye where....hunt for urself


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 0.76,, thats why its only 38 qwid, cozu dint get a full coin
> 
> stillmega mad prices, wasent so long bak they was 7 qwid each


Some vendors that where there at the start and held on to their coins will be happy chaps, can't see them ever goin down near that again, ffs I can't see them goin below 30 quid. Just taking a smoke break here then back to pebble washing lol, what a fuckin pain!


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

im not bothered at the price i paid for under 1 coin as the product i want is .76 ... 38 quid.
pissed at the fact its been over 12 hrs!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 25, 2013)

I cant even get onto silk road fuckon pon.. I dint have one wen I made my acount ther..fukin joke


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Why u not get on m8? That pin is it? U not just set up a new account there??


----------



## moggggys (Mar 25, 2013)

sticky ? 

these toss low strength autos are a twat to trim


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmmm its just seems a bit too dodgy for a bit of hash I'll just wait till I have my trim besides I ain't after no hard core shit just the old ganj will do me ya know what I mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 25, 2013)

new registrations are disbaled and wen i made my act ther ther was no pin thing so i never got a pin


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

whats site do you go on to sign up for that i wouldnt mind a ganders


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

still no email reply or coins... i'd say ive been skanked by the bit coin company , fan fucking tastic 

onto better news ..  

what strain is that auto moggy? looks alot like afghan kush ryder.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> what strain is that auto moggy? looks alot like afghan kush ryder.


short stuff 1 mom mixed in with a mongrel dad , bit of snow , purple ryder , auto ak and some other stuff mixed , just waved a bit of pollen to keep a seed stock and over time created a bag of goodies , you get alsorts , im not much of a snob when it comes to these grows , next runs a purple ryder


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

i grew out a lowryder 2 on my first grow. beautiful little plant it was! the smallness of them adds to the novelty factor lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

ive got some auto's on the go now aswell disappointed in them around 3 weeks old no sign of sex so im probs gona have to flip if nothing happens in next week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a few lights out pics a bit late but hey.  this ones kath me fave. betty the foxy one its starting already  and this is the third pheno skinny.not much bud but its gonna be top quality when she's done .forgot to take a pic of the ak


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ive got some auto's on the go now aswell disappointed in them around 3 weeks old no sign of sex so im probs gona have to flip if nothing happens in next week


yeh ive heard about that. these showed within the first week from what i can remember! if you like autos then you should take a look at joint doctor. you wont go wrong with his stuff!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Here's a few lights out pics a bit late but hey. View attachment 2586204View attachment 2586206 this ones kath me fave.View attachment 2586211 betty the foxy one its starting already View attachment 2586214 and this is the third pheno skinny.not much bud but its gonna be top quality when she's done .forgot to take a pic of the ak


you can defo see the similarity with the ak genetics in that auto and yours. the smell you get from ak is very distinctive as well. a very sharp sweet smell! its the only strain next to cheese i could recognize a mile off.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Here's a few lights out pics a bit late but hey. View attachment 2586204View attachment 2586206 this ones kath me fave.View attachment 2586211 betty the foxy one its starting already View attachment 2586214 and this is the third pheno skinny.not much bud but its gonna be top quality when she's done .forgot to take a pic of the ak


horizontal growing i like it must of taken you agers to figure that one out


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeh ive heard about that. these showed within the first week from what i can remember! if you like autos then you should take a look at joint doctor. you wont go wrong with his stuff!


i just wanted a faster harvest than a photo but in the end thats what i have ended up with just not gona see the yield now wont be wasting my time with these again


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i just wanted a faster harvest than a photo but in the end thats what i have ended up with just not gona see the yield now wont be wasting my time with these again


yeh mate. alot of dodgy autos out there from what i have read.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> you can defo see the similarity with the ak genetics in that auto and yours. the smell you get from ak is very distinctive as well. a very sharp sweet smell! its the only strain next to cheese i could recognize a mile off.


1st time I've done a ak I'd defo run it again mate just wished the buds were a bit bigger but it is near enough pure indica so u sort if expect smaller fighter buds.smell is like hash and catpiss with a tint of citrus that's the only way I can explain it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 25, 2013)

@redeye pmsl yeehhh sound mate its a new craze takin off in dam


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i just wanted a faster harvest than a photo but in the end thats what i have ended up with just not gona see the yield now wont be wasting my time with these again


2-3 weeks is the time they take for me to show sex , they should be for you in the next few days pal.
if you have good genetics and they are true autos they deffo are not a waste of time.
i grew afghan kush ryder 4-5 times now among other autos with shit hot buds everytime. Some produced fat dense buds , some with skinny airy buds. you'll never really find consistancy with phenos. 

50 grams dry from this 1 afghan plant. the buds on the right side had been chopped a few days before the others 

this was after 2.5 weeks from sprouting ..


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 2-3 weeks is the time they take for me to show sex , they should be for you in the next few days pal.
> if you have good genetics and they are true autos they deffo are not a waste of time.
> i grew afghan kush ryder 4-5 times now among other autos with shit hot buds everytime. Some produced fat dense buds , some with skinny airy buds. you'll never really find consistancy with phenos.
> 
> 50 grams dry from this 1 afghan plant. the buds on the right side had been chopped a few days before the others View attachment 2586238


and all your auto's have shown sex in 2-3 weeks yeah maybe im just being impatient then i hope i am lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i just wanted a faster harvest than a photo but in the end thats what i have ended up with just not gona see the yield now wont be wasting my time with these again


what strain are they and where did you get them from ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> what strain are they and where did you get them from ?


royal queen seeds white widow got 3 of them think there couple days over 3 weeks no sign of anything yet lights on in 15 mins so hopefully ill see something


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2013)

A wee bit of the psychosis and a wee bit off trim that's goin to hash. It's only shitty hydro growin bud so won't be gettin excited


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A wee bit of the psychosis and a wee bit off trim that's goin to hash. It's only shitty hydro growin bud so won't be gettin excited


hint of sarcasm there lol i smoked some bud like that once. it had all those nice colours like that. i wonder if thats what it was hmmmmmm


----------



## moggggys (Mar 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> royal queen seeds white widow got 3 of them think there couple days over 3 weeks no sign of anything yet lights on in 15 mins so hopefully ill see something



at 3 weeks your looking for the lads only that is unless there fems , if there fems they start to show after the 3 weeks so in the next 7 days it should be hairy as a 70`s porn stars fanny where if there mixed you could already have a fine sat of bollocks hanging and you havnt noticed


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

like golf balls them mg , top shit mate i aint knockin your hydro lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> at 3 weeks your looking for the lads only that is unless there fems , if there fems they start to show after the 3 weeks so in the next 7 days it should be hairy as a 70`s porn stars fanny where if there mixed you could already have a fine sat of bollocks hanging and you havnt noticed


well there all fems so you sir have just made my day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck the Czech Republic, scamming gimmick bastards! (Did I really think anything else!?)

I spots a bottle of "Cannabis Vodka" in a headshop in Prague, trot in to inspect it and check the price for a prezzie.

Turns out it's a bottle of cheap voddy with a fancy label and a head of seeded hemp in the bottom!!!!!!

Had me going the cunts.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mmmm tasty. Where's the hooch man


Aye we'll get to that yet, Christening at the end of the week. My contribution to wetting the baby's head is a 1L bottle of 'Remy Martin VSOP'........

In the meantime here's 10 kilos of freshly smoked pork......



......Hmmmm now that's tasty!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2013)

Think you lot have it bad with the weather?......




...... see that beaming smile?


-15 Celcius on the Poland-Czech Republic border will do that to you!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 25, 2013)

havnt seen one of my cars for a week now due to the bloody snow , 8 inch here !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> havnt seen one of my cars for a week now due to the bloody snow , 8 inch here !!


bloody hell 8" thats a small car,, how big r u? like 6 inches tall?







yorkies workbench


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye we'll get to that yet, Christening at the end of the week. My contribution to wetting the baby's head is a 1L bottle of 'Remy Martin VSOP'........
> 
> In the meantime here's 10 kilos of freshly smoked pork......
> 
> ...


Hahaha its the Geordie in me what can I say. Tasty treats man.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

just noticed ive got a mild calcium deficiency but i dont have any cal/mag any alternatives i can use?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

Epsom salts from the chemist


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Epsom salts from the chemist


for occasional constipation relief. what my bottle reads lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Epsom salts from the chemist


i thought that was for a different deficiency


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i thought that was for a different deficiency


 epsoms is 100% magnesium sulphate, if you know for certain she needs calcium your best off getting ca/mg


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beginning of week three in flower. Im getting worried about height!!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

bloody brilliant just spent my last bit of money buying ph tester buffer solution up and down mason jars hygrometer... i hate mondays


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Beginning of week three in flower. Im getting worried about height!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586609View attachment 2586611


looking good man that light not able to go up any more getting tight in there ay


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

They are a good few inches bigger than this now btw. Hopefully they will crown off very soon.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 25, 2013)

"hopefully" i tend to use that word alot when im in my garden lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 25, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Beginning of week three in flower. Im getting worried about height!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586609View attachment 2586611


fucking nice bushes mate. 
is that an mh bulb in there?, best thing to try and avoid stretch would be to carry on using it until you got proper flowers going then switch to hps. keep her as close as possible without burning them


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheers guys. To be honest I have used a son t hps bulb all the way through so that will probably add insult to injury on whats an already stretchy strain (70% sativa). I think I'm going to get an mh bulb next time to try it out. Hopefully (there it is again) my ballast can run a mh bulb. I will have to check


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> epsoms is 100% magnesium sulphate, if you know for certain she needs calcium your best off getting ca/mg


Bang on. I thought it had calcium added. For calcium cheap antacid tablets or egg shells crushed to powder. Probably less effort to get calmag lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 26, 2013)

mornin uk'ers more fekin snow lol but im smiling - channel Created: Mar 13, 2012-Lifetime views: 24,018 - dont forget if you have a video you want to upload just drop me a private message


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

hi I had a powercut yesterday night only for a couple of mins but when I turned the mh light on it took ages then went out a couple of hours later,the inside sqare glows and it has electric pulsing through it but it doesn't fully turn on anymore,i have now replaced the bulb with a 600w hps until I get a mh bulb,will this be ok for vegging until I get the mh,how could a powercut make a bulb blow/brake? or was it an error on my part as id like to know so it doesn't happen again because the mh bulbs are expensive and I don't fancy buying one every week.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah m8 it needs to cool before comin back on and yeah ur bulb will b fine till u get another mh


----------



## delvite (Mar 26, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi I had a powercut yesterday night only for a couple of mins but when I turned the mh light on it took ages then went out a couple of hours later,the inside sqare glows and it has electric pulsing through it but it doesn't fully turn on anymore,i have now replaced the bulb with a 600w hps until I get a mh bulb,will this be ok for vegging until I get the mh,how could a powercut make a bulb blow/brake? or was it an error on my part as id like to know so it doesn't happen again because the mh bulbs are expensive and I don't fancy buying one every week.


i hate power cuts lol hps will be ok i use it start to finish it may cause a lil extra stretch tho. was the square thing ( the arch  ) glowing for a while, shutting off then starting back up? info is power, i use this for light diagnosis - http://donklipstein.com/ltrouble.html#d - hope this helps


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

ive just ordered another mh bulb but its soo frustrating as the mh bulbs are expensive, I tried to cantact the seller to see if he could sell me another on discount or something as I have only used it for a week,but I don't think he will be able to help because there wasn't a fault in the bulb until the powercut,this is the first power cut ive had in over 5 years lol.thanks for your replies


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Beginning of week three in flower. Im getting worried about height!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586609View attachment 2586611


lower the light


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lower the light


well it was at 10 inches there dude. dont really want it any closer than that. the pistils are starting to gather now though so i would of thought it will start slowing down now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

gaffer pulled a blinder today. I'd just gotten into the office and the fire alarm went off. me being the fire officer ( I know lol ) I ordered everyone out. then I smelled the burnt toast smell n thought ah don't bother lads i said someone down the halls just burnt some toast. turns out it was the gaffer in the other room. he'd mixed the dial numbers up on the toaster and set it away on just next to maximum setting. black poptart, plumes of smoke. 60 odd folks stood out in the snow in the car park. fire brigade the lot. it's a council run building so the place is hard lined to the fire service. can't just knock the alarm off. if it happens again £500 fine.

man's a disaster on 2 legs. a hilarious one at that.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

he should be nicknamed tart from now on.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2013)

ive popped a few tarts in my time !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

boom boom bazoom. he's in a reet paddy i tell ya. griefed him enough today


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 26, 2013)

this cant be used in a organic grow can it http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009O1RUMC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2N2TRU9DQ96J1


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> this cant be used in a organic grow can it http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009O1RUMC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2N2TRU9DQ96J1


do it!, thats great stuff m8, use it all way threw grow, my plants love it .

ps. its cheaper from greens !

pps, sorry ,got me fucked heed on , It is not organic and not for use with the PM organic range.

but otherwise its fucking lovely stuff.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> this cant be used in a organic grow can it http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009O1RUMC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2N2TRU9DQ96J1


With the Plant Magic range, the stuff in black bottles labelled as 'beneficials' are fine for organic growing, the stuff in clear bottles labelled as 'additives' are for hydro/coco/non-organic soil grows - as far as I can tell.
grabbed this from another forum for you mate. 
my plant magic soil arrived today! sprouts are 1 day old , can't wait to get them transplanted


----------



## Erdnase (Mar 26, 2013)

hey all

Does anyone know what strains the Veitemese grow houses are producing? I imagine all different types but most of the stuff that comes down here all look and smells the same


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 26, 2013)

ah fuck ive already ordered it so guess it will have to do


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

easy boys just a quick pic if the ak taken this morning cuz I forgot to put one on last night lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ah fuck ive already ordered it so guess it will have to do


you wont regret it , you wont have a yellow leaf anywhere ! & its got added shizz that my plants love .


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 26, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> my plant magic soil arrived today! sprouts are 1 day old , can't wait to get them transplanted


have you checked the soil out yet? what you think of it i rekon its shit hot my plants are thriving in it


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> you wont regret it , you wont have a yellow leaf anywhere ! & its got added shizz that my plants love .


guess im not 100% organic now then how often and how much do you use?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Erdnase said:


> hey all
> 
> Does anyone know what strains the Veitemese grow houses are producing? I imagine all different types but most of the stuff that comes down here all look and smells the same


who's to say lol you would have to ask the people that grow/sell the stuff.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2587767 easy boys just a quick pic if the ak taken this morning cuz I forgot to put one on last night lol


thats fattned up alot! youve kept them quite green too. have you used any veg nutes with your bloom feed?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2587767 easy boys just a quick pic if the ak taken this morning cuz I forgot to put one on last night lol


lol your really not doing yourself any favours with this 2x daily picture taking lol,,. chill out and let them do ther thing or your last half of the grow is going to DRAG! haha seriously just chill out, or the last half of your grow is gunna seem like a lifetime


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol your really not doing yourself any favours with this 2x daily picture taking lol,,. chill out and let them do ther thing or your last half of the grow is going to DRAG! haha seriously just chill out, or the last half of your grow is gunna seem like a lifetime


Ha ha it already fookin is mate I just put it in cuz I never showed the ak last night. The last few weeks are always the longest anyway cuz your waiting for em and waiting and waiting and waiting  ya get me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> thats fattned up alot! youve kept them quite green too. have you used any veg nutes with your bloom feed?


Tried doing a double reply but failed lol. Yeh mate canna a+b with boost and pk stopping the pk after Thurs .


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 26, 2013)

havnt seen it yet redeye gonna pick it up from a mates tonight.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tried doing a double reply but failed lol. Yeh mate canna a+b with boost and pk stopping the pk after Thurs .


 yeh im on 2ml a and b, 2.5 ml boost and im down to 1ml of pk,, il be at 0.5 ml pk next week then off, been dropping 0.5ml per week and yeh ther happy, the kali are well into the first brown now and i mean well in, the pe have main coles like my elbow, so happy on them, the pysco while no massiv colas thers lots of em


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im on 2ml a and b, 2.5 ml boost and im down to 1ml of pk,, il be at 0.5 ml pk next week then off, been dropping 0.5ml per week and yeh ther happy, the kali are well into the first brown now and i mean well in, the pe have main coles like my elbow, so happy on them, the pysco while no massiv colas thers lots of em


get them pics up ice, aint seen yours since they were youngsters


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> get them pics up ice, aint seen yours since they were youngsters


i showed sum a week or so bak


they wer on the 18th of march, i aint checking on em today as its day 3 so no feed for them in my feeding cycle, so il get sum pics tomoz, 

these pics are a few of em,they massivly increased now since the pk and whatnot,,, i aint dragging em all out as ther just too big and they stink my vicinity out if i even open the door let alone bring em out lmao









BOWT DAMN TIME^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im on 2ml a and b, 2.5 ml boost and im down to 1ml of pk,, il be at 0.5 ml pk next week then off, been dropping 0.5ml per week and yeh ther happy, the kali are well into the first brown now and i mean well in, the pe have main coles like my elbow, so happy on them, the pysco while no massiv colas thers lots of em


Sound good mate that's just about what I do.I'm gonna give mine a mini flush next week the ec on the run off is a bit high so think they need it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 26, 2013)

Top shit pal !, looks very narce


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound good mate that's just about what I do.I'm gonna give mine a mini flush next week the ec on the run off is a bit high so think they need it.



watever happened to keeping it simple, ec metres, ph metres blah blah blah,, good luck


cheers 2 timer them was taken before they started pk,, theyve really packed it on now, i just cant get em out me room easilly so they is ther fro the duarion like, lol, one PE looks fucking huge but its right at the far end so havent even inspected it for 3 weeks same as 2 physco to far away and they stink so bad im not happy with vaing more than 2 outa the room so i can get in to water


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i showed sum a week or so bak
> View attachment 2587909View attachment 2587910View attachment 2587911View attachment 2587912View attachment 2587913View attachment 2587914View attachment 2587915
> 
> they wer on the 18th of march, i aint checking on em today as its day 3 so no feed for them in my feeding cycle, so il get sum pics tomoz,
> ...


i thought you grew in wilmas mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Ic3 did u get that message?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> guess im not 100% organic now then how often and how much do you use?


I use 1ml per ltr every water m8, I'm in coco, just use as directed on bottle .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 did u get that message?


the one about the letter? yeh i replied m8



dimebag87 said:


> i thought you grew in wilmas mate?


i use wilma pots wen i run out of room with airpots, be good to see the compasrison in this grow since im running same strains in dif pots,, see if ther is much of a diffrence innit/


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 26, 2013)

I never got it m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I never got it m8


fuk sake ok il try again thru riu mail,,,again ffs


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the one about the letter? yeh i replied m8
> 
> 
> 
> i use wilma pots wen i run out of room with airpots, be good to see the compasrison in this grow since im running same strains in dif pots,, see if ther is much of a diffrence innit/


did you mod yours like that guy off thc talk?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> did you mod yours like that guy off thc talk?


HUH?................link plz

this is how i browse


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Beginning of week three in flower. Im getting worried about height!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586609View attachment 2586611


im at week 3 on monday, looks like we are harvest buddies like ice and shawny, aww well like i got told in school you cant just pick ur gym partners...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im at week 3 on monday, looks like we are harvest buddies like ice and shawny, aww well like i got told in school you cant just pick ur gym partners...


if ur on week 3 how does that remotely make us harvest buddies? lmao im on week 6 and half, shit my last run PE was finished tomorrow  FUCKING HELL!!

il bbs gotta make a call and buy a .3 of weed for a fiver. no scrumping in this bitch, just sacralijiouse or however the fuk its spelled


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkies workbench


A fucking insult mate my first ever tool kit wasn't even that shoddy, I've been in better equipped paki crack houses! 

Not a professional piece of glassware to be seen on that bench including the 20 year old tubes sat in the blue rack center picture, using an oil lamp as a bunson burner also speaks volumes.......


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive just ordered another mh bulb but its soo frustrating as the mh bulbs are expensive, I tried to cantact the seller to see if he could sell me another on discount or something as I have only used it for a week,but I don't think he will be able to help because there wasn't a fault in the bulb until the powercut,this is the first power cut ive had in over 5 years lol.thanks for your replies


tell the seller that it stopped working for no reason. Give them negative feedback LMAO i allways do it, let them contact me tell them im frustrated with the product not working properly, and they allways offer me a new one or refund, somtimes i have to actually send it back somtimes they send me another one, then i have 2 items, usually 1 doesnt actually work because im not a scamming cunt.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> this cant be used in a organic grow can it http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009O1RUMC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2N2TRU9DQ96J1


yes it can im doing it now, shawny pointed me to it great stuff, defo worth the money and lasts alot longer than base nutes for sure... .5ml a L not bad.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> HUH?................link plz
> 
> this is how i browse


is that 3d?
ffs every time i post im answerin people and triple post lookin like a spammin cunt, worst thing is u guys let it happen...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be needing one of these (eventually) to do the Triacontanol spray professionally.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/80W-0-05-50mL-Ultrasonic-Homogenizer-Solutions-Processor-Disruptor-Mixer-220V-/330779711437?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Equipment_ET&hash=item4d0401d7cd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A fucking insult mate my first ever tool kit wasn't even that shoddy, I've been in better equipped paki crack houses!
> 
> Not a professional piece of glassware to be seen on that bench including the 20 year old tubes sat in the blue rack center picture, using an oil lamp as a bunson burner also speaks volumes.......


lol lol,,creativity matey 



iiKode said:


> is that 3d?
> ffs every time i post im answerin people and triple post lookin like a spammin cunt, worst thing is u guys let it happen...


yeh its 3d just fucking about really see how the eld screen copes, seems rather well



The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll be needing one of these (eventually) to do the Triacontanol spray professionally.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/80W-0-05-50mL-Ultrasonic-Homogenizer-Solutions-Processor-Disruptor-Mixer-220V-/330779711437?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Equipment_ET&hash=item4d0401d7cd
> 
> View attachment 2588010


800 qwid,, ud have to actually finish a grow to get that much m8

:chuckle:


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yes it can im doing it now, shawny pointed me to it great stuff, defo worth the money and lasts alot longer than base nutes for sure... .5ml a L not bad.


ah good cause ive ordered it already you using it with good results yeah...you using 5ml every watering seems abit much that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 800 qwid,, ud have to actually finish a grow to get that much m8


LMAO! 

Bitch please.......



........and I'd get change!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

U still using the same email ic3 m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> U still using the same email ic3 m8?


the ic3 one yeh m8


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is where they're at now. They are still stretching. They need to stop NOW!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> This is where they're at now. They are still stretching. They need to stop NOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 2588042View attachment 2588043View attachment 2588044


light could be lower like man, i keep saying it but my shit always stays below 3ft as i keep the hood mega low, but my hoods orite so i can like within a inch,,

eitherway u got a good 8th ther wen ur done! props


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ah good cause ive ordered it already you using it with good results yeah...you using 5ml every watering seems abit much that?


.5 = 0.5ml. Aye im usin it with the biobizz soil and nutes, workin good so far, all green, and keeps her reachin for the light every morning/


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> light could be lower like man, i keep saying it but my shit always stays below 3ft as i keep the hood mega low, but my hoods orite so i can like within a inch,,
> 
> eitherway u got a good 8th ther wen ur done! props


Haha dude like I said earlier the light is 12 inches away or so which is optimal for a 400 watter. Also an eighth  cheeky bastard!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Haha dude like I said earlier the light is 12 inches away or so which is optimal for a 400 watter. Also an eighth  cheeky bastard!


didnt you know hes a squinty eyed cunt, can only see half the picture mate, so goodluck with ur quarter kk


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

You're just jealous boys! It's you soil growers that pull the tiny weights from what I can see!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL3QSJpddww&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Check this Yanky cunt oot big yields off 1 plant in rock wool!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL3QSJpddww&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Check this Yanky cunt oot big yields off 1 plant in rock wool!!


rockwool can fuk off even more than soil can lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

HA ha never used it but in the vid he sais he ain't using it again boy done good tho in rockwool.I'm all about the coco mate gotta love the stuff


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you running a cooltube ice?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Are you running a cooltube ice?


you should know better, ice is a snob ofc he would be using a hood, gold plated.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Are you running a cooltube ice?


no ther shit, even yorkie agrees on that, i use a hood



iiKode said:


> you should know better, ice is a snob ofc he would be using a hood, gold plated.


 no mate my weed is pure gold not the hood IMO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

Off to bed early one for me 2nyt c bit boys


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2013)

I just had a cake , so bed 4 me 2 soon, either that or I will be sat here watching 4 tellys in about an hour !, any one got any food ?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

cheese or blue cheese from big buddha seeds, first answer im orderin.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cheese or blue cheese from big buddha seeds, first answer im orderin.


Cheese , fuck anything with blue in it !


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's the purp Fingerez (not the 4.5 week shitter you had first) that you raved over after a cure but even so when you can pull 10oz dry in 10L of soil then you can call me out, oh yes I forgot you "can't do soil grrrr".
> 
> I've yet to see a nigger in Poland mate, that's like saying I've gone to Nazi Germany and turned Jewish!


10 oz in soil, think u need to take better pics nxt time m8 dnt do it anywjere near justice!! Looks more like 6 tops


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

nothing like being adventures,, cheese, how original :boooo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

A jock doing troy ounces lmfbo sure I just saw a kilo of bacon circle the bus I'm on. Some pure Roswell shiz gannin doon.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

Av got the stan email ic3 m8,u still got mine?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Av got the stan email ic3 m8,u still got mine?


yeh i eamiled u bowt a hr ago m8 to make sure u got it


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nothing like being adventures,, cheese, how original :boooo


Just because i love it, that will be my stash all of it, cant beat cheese, anyway im a beginner cant be goin out on a limb to get the latest hazebubblekush hmm


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> A jock doing troy ounces lmfbo sure I just saw a kilo of bacon circle the bus I'm on. Some pure Roswell shiz gannin doon.


dont test me im a silver hoarder, when i get enough cash itl be gold oz's, seen the rise since 5 year ago? fuckin massive boost wouldnt mint just gettin a few oz of gold and let that rise in price, better than interest and no dodgy bank deals either.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry m8 didnt check emails. Steamin head up ma arse lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-LIGHT-W-MH-Metal-Halide-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-600-Watt-/261181591069?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3ccfa2ce1d hi could anyone tell me if this mh bulb bulb will be ok because my last one blew yesterday and that was expensive and I don't fancy paying too much for a replacement,has anyone used this bulb? and what do you think of this one,cheers


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-LIGHT-W-MH-Metal-Halide-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-600-Watt-/261181591069?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3ccfa2ce1d hi could anyone tell me if this mh bulb bulb will be ok because my last one blew yesterday and that was expensive and I don't fancy paying too much for a replacement,has anyone used this bulb? and what do you think of this one,cheers


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300630324684
i dont know too much but i think this is a better choice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300630324684
> i dont know too much but i think this is a better choice.


inexperiance ahahaha
powerplant are menna be the bees-knees matey

and hes a 400 and that wat u postedwas a 600 but if its 600 u need i got sum spare dual spec 600's if u need 1


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 26, 2013)

day 1 of my Big Buddah Cheese automatic, grow with cfls

i will be adding more lights soon as well as a circulating fan,

check out my signature for updates

View attachment 2588190View attachment 2588191


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> day 1 of my Big Buddah Cheese automatic, grow with cfls
> 
> i will be adding more lights soon as well as a circulating fan,
> 
> ...


lol is that a cheescake try ur using for a relfctor? lmao love it, make sure its dullside facing the bulb tho,
and the grow u doing cfl all way thru? thats blue spec aint it? so ur gunna buy a new one for flower?
also i take it u drop the plant a shelve each time it gets bigger?
as for a osecelating fan not circulating as all fans go round in a cirle mate! haha anyways just get a small 5" fan and have it aimed aginst a corner so it bounces roud the room/box if thats all u got/

and i love seedbanks who sell seeds in zip bags just screams class,, or shite watever u prefer,

so wer they attitude freebies a pal gave u wen he made his order?

good luck

few questions ther not bin a big bastard just a little cunt 

oh yeh get that light lowered, or the plant raised on a few books or summet u wanna avoid the stretch, get sum sort of fan in ther matey, even a pc fan would do the job u need circulating air

oh wats in that silver box at the bottom?

fuk me ther autos, ur gunna soo regret that choice, get sum fems and do 12-12 form seed ul be more happy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol is that a cheescake try ur using for a relfctor? lmao love it, make sure its dullside facing the bulb tho,
> and the grow u doing cfl all way thru? thats blue spec aint it? so ur gunna buy a new one for flower?
> also i take it u drop the plant a shelve each time it gets bigger?
> as for a osecelating fan not circulating as all fans go round in a cirle mate! haha anyways just get a small 5" fan and have it aimed aginst a corner so it bounces roud the room/box if thats all u got/
> ...


its a baking tray i made the reflector from, and its a dual spec light not just blue, but i will be adding another 2 red spec for flowering also
and i meant circulating fan u knw fr circulation of the air i do know what i need i have grown before and never had a problem
and i bought the seeds from attitude from pick and mix so not cheap shit and from a respectable seedbank
i have the pot about 3 inches from the light the pic of cupboard with light on was taken before seed was potted i do know that for cfls distance frm light is very important as use cfls for all my grows
the box in the silver wrapping is for my light to protect it when not in use ya nosey shit lol
only the cheese is auto not the lemon thai ive never used autos b4 so thot id give them a try but if their shit i'll stick to fems from now on im just trying to find my fav smoke then i'll take cuttings and have a regular turnover


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its a baking tray i made the reflector from, and its a dual spec light not just blue, but i will be adding another 2 red spec for flowering also
> and i meant circulating fan u knw fr circulation of the air i do know what i need i have grown before and never had a problem
> and i bought the seeds from attitude from pick and mix so not cheap shit and from a respectable seedbank
> i have the pot about 3 inches from the light the pic of cupboard with light on was taken before seed was potted i do know that for cfls distance frm light is very important as use cfls for all my grows
> ...


youl find out why everyone hates autos. I had one ended up taking the same time as a normal plant with 2 week veg and 8 week flower, was pretty shit my yield was just over an oz, it was alright but i prefer normal seeds.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 26, 2013)

go with big buddha cheese ikoke, have grown that twice now 1st pic was from 2007 and the other was 2010 i think. i ran 6 of them and you could smell them before you got into my house , from a distance lol
Got 3.5g of trava's tasty homegrown on the way anyone tried it?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 26, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> go with big buddha cheese ikoke, have grown that twice now 1st pic was from 2007 and the other was 2010 i think. i ran 6 of them and you could smell them before you got into my house , from a distance lol
> Got 3.5g of trava's tasty homegrown on the way anyone tried it?


already ordered the normal big buddah cheese mate. Also got lavender growin on the windowsill, so that should be ok combine with a carbon filter, for smell prevention. lmao. and if i have to the ona gel will be comin out too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont test me im a silver hoarder, when i get enough cash itl be gold oz's, seen the rise since 5 year ago? fuckin massive boost wouldnt mint just gettin a few oz of gold and let that rise in price, better than interest and no dodgy bank deals either.



I'm hearing that. it's been on the up for quite some time, and it's a lot easier to hide if you get coppered  I've been putting serious thought into just lashing a crops worth into bitcoins and sitting on them for a bit. fortunes to be had there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff 4.5 weeks blaggin my head wasent anything of the like 6 at the least




4.5 weeks flower and it was done mate, that's what you had first.



scotia1982 said:


> 10 oz in soil, think u need to take better pics nxt time m8 dnt do it anywjere near justice!! Looks more like 6 tops




That do you?....


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm hearing that. it's been on the up for quite some time, and it's a lot easier to hide if you get coppered  I've been putting serious thought into just lashing a crops worth into bitcoins and sitting on them for a bit. fortunes to be had there.


Be nice to see them go down to around 25-30 quid I think I'd do the same myself don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

Should have done it ages back just didn't have the dosh. Xmas n that.it does go up n down tho. I use intersango to track it now n then but its just gone up n up last quarter


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no ther shit, even yorkie agrees on that, i use a hood


Erm no not necessarily.

Certain spec cooltubes are shit compared to bare vertical hung bulbs, I use a cooltube (glass cased) and would always over a hood providing the reflector on the tube gives me sufficient light spread.

It's all about the extra heat radiated from metal casings.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no ther shit, even yorkie agrees on that, i use a hood
> 
> 
> 
> no mate my weed is pure gold not the hood IMO


a hood? like an air cooled hood?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

aye true that. I've just switched from 2 hoods bolted together to a double cooltube. not much difference heatwise tbh. light spread is about the same if you add the little wing attachment. then again it's not so much important with 2 600's blazing lol. the ambient heat of the space round it is more important for changing the temp inside seeing as that's where it's sucking the air from. 

next investment for the grow is a proper AC unit but they cost.... especially for on that doesn't need venting.

so the DOG #3 pheno is done


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 27, 2013)

ive been thinking about hanging another 400 vertically in my 1.2 tent. what size exhaust would i need to keep that cool in summer? a five or a six inch maybe?


----------



## jdavies93581 (Mar 27, 2013)

its a joke always crap deals i if i pay 10£ a gram until i buy in bulk then i expect to get a gram per £10 not 0.7 per £10 its a jokeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

christ i'd be shame faced giving people weights like that. i do 3 gram 20's.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ i'd be shame faced giving people weights like that. i do 3 gram 20's.


Tut tut tut, ffs don, get them prices hiked up. No such thing as 10 or 20 bags round here, 1.5 for 25 and 3 for 50 all day long. And there's no shame on my face lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm no not necessarily.
> 
> Certain spec cooltubes are shit compared to bare vertical hung bulbs, I use a cooltube (glass cased) and would always over a hood providing the reflector on the tube gives me sufficient light spread.
> 
> It's all about the extra heat radiated from metal casings.


 yeh if u wanna spend the dosh like anything BUT u did say tyyourself that your tube was fucking shite, and hoods are better, wether that was you just had a carp tube and my hood was better or it was a blanket statement saying tubes are better than hoods dunno

but them tubes do look a bit naff with a divvy little reflector on the top ov em

how was the hols anwyays man? good ya?



dimebag87 said:


> ive been thinking about hanging another 400 vertically in my 1.2 tent. what size exhaust would i need to keep that cool in summer? a five or a six inch maybe?


if a 5" is goot for a 600 (before i had the hood) then a extra 5" would be fine m8.. even get one of those bathroom 4 inch extractors would do it since u already got one in ther, my 250 only upped my rooms temps by 1 degree and even then its low 20's most the time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Tut tut tut, ffs don, get them prices hiked up. No such thing as 10 or 20 bags round here, 1.5 for 25 and 3 for 50 all day long. And there's no shame on my face lol


they'd go elsewhere man, toon is like an isolated pocket that time forgot


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

1.5 for 25 quid, but realy he just tells you its 1.5, when you tell him he ripped you, he says nah he has all his bags at 1.4, clearly not when im gettin somthin worth less than a tenner at 0.6 was the worst he ever gave me, before that it was allways bang on, cant trus these fuckin shytes these days, think if i ever buy from him again ill take a few boys round so he dont think he can throw a gram at me for 25 bucks, well whats he gonna do if i just snatch the bag off him without payin? fuckin owes me about 2 or 3 bags, fuckin discrace.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Tut tut tut, ffs don, get them prices hiked up. No such thing as 10 or 20 bags round here, 1.5 for 25 and 3 for 50 all day long. And there's no shame on my face lol


i realy need to meet some cool guys to get some decent weight and priduce, a tenner bag round here is a joints worth after youv dried it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

Exercise your consumer rights lol. Tell him to put it on the josey wales in front of you. Or take yours. Personally i'd fuck him off. 

Christ those weights I could literally quadruple my money.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

i find it hard asking more than 160's but i suppose it depends on your area and what guys pay, kinda pisses me off coz i got a pal who pays 220 for mostly sprayed shite and shit yet he moans wen i ask more than 160 u think they just take advantage of a nice guy
<br>[video=youtube;0Av6Fc2nSlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Av6Fc2nSlk[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 27, 2013)

Evening cunts.
Closet been on lately?
Any one have any experience in growing outdoor autos?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

prices never rise, weight only drops. Heres some new pics of my plant. 23 days since 12/12


little tadger of a clone experiment, showed pistols the other day, suppose its started flowerin, gonna get a few kilos of of that beast....


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening cunts.
> Closet been on lately?
> Any one have any experience in growing outdoor autos?


Dont know, but iv ordered some seeds now, and gonna chuck an auto or few freebies out side see what happens.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Easy all you little shit sniffers how are we? Lookin good there kode getting frostyyyyyyy  the average round here is 3.5 £30 2.2 £20 0.8-1g for a tenner an oz between 180s and 220s no matter what quality or anything. 1 lad asked for 70 on the q I just laughed and put the phone down not got off him since lol

Your making me wanna put a pic on what u rekon ice?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy all you little shit sniffers how are we? Lookin good there kode getting frostyyyyyyy  the average round here is 3.5 £30 2.2 £20 0.8-1g for a tenner an oz between 180s and 220s no matter what quality or anything. 1 lad asked for 70 on the q I just laughed and put the phone down not got off him since lol
> 
> Your making me wanna put a pic on what u rekon ice?


oooft 70 for a q you could get a fanleaf for 70 quid round here.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy all you little shit sniffers how are we? Lookin good there kode getting frostyyyyyyy  the average round here is 3.5 £30 2.2 £20 0.8-1g for a tenner an oz between 180s and 220s no matter what quality or anything. 1 lad asked for 70 on the q I just laughed and put the phone down not got off him since lol
> 
> Your making me wanna put a pic on what u rekon ice?



lol daily pics,, mate im tellin ya yer making it hard for yaself, i havent veen looked at mine since nigt before last, il feed tonight and i wont look again till day after tomoz, then im week 7 just about, u get me drift/

do what u want at the end of the day but i know how it drags wen ur doing pics and shit every day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol I'm only joking mate fuck me I have to sleep next to em I see em every mornin and night I've no choice in the matter lol.my weeks go fast anyway been a busy boy and all that


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol daily pics,, mate im tellin ya yer making it hard for yaself, i havent veen looked at mine since nigt before last, il feed tonight and i wont look again till day after tomoz, then im week 7 just about, u get me drift/
> 
> do what u want at the end of the day but i know how it drags wen ur doing pics and shit every day


i check on them everyday, lat time i left it i came back after 3 days with oily splats ALL over my plant, make sure nothin quick has popped up that could ruin a crop pert fast.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol daily pics,, mate im tellin ya yer making it hard for yaself, i havent veen looked at mine since nigt before last, il feed tonight and i wont look again till day after tomoz, then im week 7 just about, u get me drift/
> 
> do what u want at the end of the day but i know how it drags wen ur doing pics and shit every day


its good to do a quick check to make sure nothings gone tits. e.g yesterday i went to adjust my light and the knot on one of the hangers just fell apart. if i hadnt seen that sooner i dread to think! besides that i just go in there and gently rub my cock up them every morning. its good for the plants wellbeing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

what happens when the missis is at work lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 27, 2013)

looks nice n hot though!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Aahhh it was bostin mate bit too much reggae sauce tho fookin lips are on fire


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

i knowmy shits tight! so im golden, suppose its just how i roll but i got a routine and i swear by it, goes bak to the do watever works for u, 

i lied actually i feed tonight and tomorrow night then miss a day i sumtimes pop my head in bu the phsyco and pe stink so much its not really that wise to open the door as t stinks the whole house and garden out, lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha stinky pinky Yeh risky biz when shits a stinka.you must be lucky to have the extra space I can't wait till I got some gonna be a good few years yet tho


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 27, 2013)

i keep my shit pretty tight as well. the benefits of not being gay


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Dont know, but iv ordered some seeds now, and gonna chuck an auto or few freebies out side see what happens.


Yeah had the same idea mate.
Closet threw a list up of good autos to do outdoors in the uk but I'm to much of a lazy cunt to look through the form lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha stinky pinky Yeh risky biz when shits a stinka.you must be lucky to have the extra space I can't wait till I got some gonna be a good few years yet tho


yeh moving very very very VERY soon so its been a task looking for a house with a good cupboard to grow in, ther easily concealable and i cant loose a bedoroom with a tent, since wer downsizing form a 3 not payin 60 buk a month for a bedroom fuk that

and its quit a art asking if they have wlak in cupboards lol,, like why? storage ofc duh!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Got that sorted earlier ic3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

U just gotta work wiv what u got ant ya mate until I win the lottery and build myself an underground grow room


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 27, 2013)

how many plants does everyone get under there lights...100w a plant or do you like to push boundaries?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> how many plants does everyone get under there lights...100w a plant or do you like to push boundaries?


I go for 4 plant under 600 hps no point in drowning all the light out with a shit load of plants just end up with little shitty buds. More is less IMO with the right training


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I go for 4 plant under 600 hps no point in drowning all the light out with a shit load of plants just end up with little shitty buds. More is less IMO with the right training


yah man, i might just get 4 bb cheese under a 600 next grow and pop that shit out at 300 an oz, a bargain since its common law that cheese costs 350 an oz up here, and mostly its some random seeds planted and renamed from bagseed to, the best cheese you will ever have mate, turns out they are fuckin morons, cant most people tell its cheese by smell, i think i could. But for every silly cunt that tries to sell me that shit i feel like pullin out my work knife and slashin them it pisses me off that much. its like somone tryin to sell you cheap cola with 39p on the lable for 2.99


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 27, 2013)

12 under 2 600's does a good job for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh if u wanna spend the dosh like anything BUT u did say yourself that your tube was fucking shite, and hoods are better


No I didn't, I said my tube had a shitty clip on reflector. 
I ended up cutting some bigger wings from an old standard reflector myself with a pair of tin snips, it took me all of 10 mins. 

It cost 35 quid new and it's 5", I don't think you'll find one cheaper to be fair and the airflow shits on a hood as there's no flat edges to create turbulence.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any one have any experience in growing outdoor autos?


Talk to Mogggys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

@kode not tried the Bb blue cheese I've done the Barney's farm b cheese good yielder but the taste just isn't quite fruity enough very good plant tho and has got that cheesy aroma to it.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @kode not tried the Bb blue cheese I've done the Barney's farm b cheese good yielder but the taste just isn't quite fruity enough very good plant tho and has got that cheesy aroma to it.


i meant big budda cheese, not blue cheese, asked this thread which one to get got tol to get cheese, so i followed up and already ordered it, think he said anything with blue init was shyt or summit, read back a few pages and see...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> how many plants does everyone get under there lights...100w a plant or do you like to push boundaries?


It should be how many plants per square meter of floor space, then how many square meters of floor space under how many watts.......


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It should really be how many plants per square meter of floor space not under how much wattage.


but that means you have to go and mesure ur floor space, wattage is alot easier for us lazy fat cunts kk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

im runing 8 under 850 watts red spec and dual spec, anwyays im well happy,)

floor space,, i suppose that if you got a big room, keep it tight and low ul be rite i think they say 100 watts hid per plant dont they?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

I've got 1.2 m2 floorspace I find 4-5 works nice what would you say yorkie?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

watever happened to keeping it simple,

id rate my hood over a tube anyday of the week,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Think I might get a hood soon I need something cuz that hps gets fookin hot burns the back of me head sum times lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got 1.2 m2 floorspace I find 4-5 works nice what would you say yorkie?


Personally I agree, 4 full size plants per square meter but that's just how I roll.

I'm turning SCROG before long though and then I'll try 2 per square meter.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Personally I agree, 4 full size plants per square meter but that's just how I roll.
> 
> I'm turning SCROG before long though and then I'll try 2 per square meter.


aye and 1 grow a yr :chuckle:


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think I might get a hood soon I need something cuz that hps gets fookin hot burns the back of me head sum times lol


the amount of times iv been lookin at the back buds and nearly sun burned the back of me neck./


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> but that means you have to go and mesure ur floor space, wattage is alot easier for us lazy fat cunts kk



Do you not know how big your grow room is floorspace wise? The first thing I do when I walk into a potential room is pull out the tape measure.

It's no good saying (for example) I run 4 plants under a 600w if my room is 4 square metres, when I could do the same 4 plants under the same 600w in 1 square meter tent and smash the previous yield.

It makes no sense at all to do plants under watts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Do you not know how big your grow room is floorspace wise? The first thing I do when I walk into a potential room is pull out the tape measure.
> 
> It's no good saying (for example) I run 4 plants under a 600w if my room is 4 square metres, when I could do the same 4 plants under the same 600w in 1 square meter tent and smash the previous yield.
> 
> It makes no sense at all to do plants under watts.


no if its a big room u use ur diy skills to make is small as u can so u still have the space u need, plants per watt who gives a fuk if it s 1x1 u can still have a 600 in ther but by your math if its propper small then a 250 would suffice? lol as long as u can duct the heat u could have a 1k in ther if u wanted?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Do you not know how big your grow room is floorspace wise? The first thing I do when I walk into a potential room is pull out the tape measure.
> 
> It's no good saying (for example) I run 4 plants under a 600w if my room is 4 square metres, when I could do the same 4 plants under the same 600w in 1 square meter tent and smash the previous yield.
> 
> It makes no sense at all to do plants under watts.


how long have you been growing?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmmm I'd like to have a go at scrog but it just looks like it'd be hard to work with,with hand watering and what not so I'm just stayin how I am apart from tent number 2


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm I'd like to have a go at scrog but it just looks like it'd be hard to work with,with hand watering and what not so I'm just stayin how I am apart from tent number 2


get a watering can, easy as piss to water ur plants, my canopy is quite low so i cant just pour a jug into the soil i need like a 15 inch hose to get in there, so i drink all my nutes and water then use my shlong to water me plants.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get a watering can, easy as piss to water ur plants, my canopy is quite low so i cant just pour a jug into the soil i need like a 15 inch hose to get in there, so i drink all my nutes and water then use my shlong to water me plants.


well one of my physcos callysxes are swollen ta fuk,, nrly week 7? hmm unheard of me thinks but meh i cant grow for shit so wat doi know??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye and 1 grow a yr :chuckle:


 How many times are you going to bang on about my crop numbers?

All the people with a memory in this thread know exactly why I've had a shitty past year. 
For the sake of repeating myself and for the benefit of the new guys I've moved house once and the grow house 4 times due to security issues with so called cunt family and a fucking smackhead who couldn't keep his mouth shut (I lost 8 cheeses at 6 feet in veg remember?). Not to mention I live in a very affluent area and have to contend with periodic estate agent inspections on my house.

I've attempted to do more this past year than you have even thought about so your shallow wit has run it's course mate, I can smash your yields with half the plants in half the space every fucking time and you well know it (I don't see you rocking vodka bottle buds or 10oz in soil).

To be honest when I am smashing 2m square SROG's with the Tria I'll only need 1 crop a year and what of it?

When are you gonna get in the big boys pen and stop using Lynz cans as a size reference for your plants you noob!?.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

This triacontanol or whatever are you getting it in powder form? And how you gonna make it water soluble? I've read a bit about it and it sounds good.also are u gonna foiled feed with it? And for how much you need to use it isn't that expensive is it?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well one of my physcos callysxes are swollen ta fuk,, nrly week 7? hmm unheard of me thinks but meh i cant grow for shit so wat doi know??


shoulda grabbed a clone of it coulda been a fast finishin pheno? that is if they all arnt from the same clone.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 27, 2013)

Aloha chaps, Any one s/Wales area ,want a bag full of new 400w Phillips son t bulbs ? ( 12 ) I think . £20 .there stuck under my bench & I'm having a clear out . I'm a 600w man myself.
I've also got a 4" rhino filter, used for 1 grow only ! , they are the dogs for killing stench !


----------



## moggggys (Mar 27, 2013)

found some old pics at last 

foreground were g/gold , the middle C99 and snuggled upto the bike M39 , theres also vrs autos in the picture , im also using a bit of summer light to veg up the aquafarms hence there also in the picture , they were finished in the shed


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 27, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2589622
> 
> found some old pics at last
> 
> foreground were g/gold , the middle C99 and snuggled upto the bike M39 , theres also vrs autos in the picture , im also using a bit of summer light to veg up the aquafarms hence there also in the picture , they were finished in the shed


They look wonderfull m8 , How long did it take you to grow that bike ? wish I lived in a more private place , so I could put some out !


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 27, 2013)

hi,i had a powercut a few days ago and it blew my mh bulb,so I am using my hps until my new mh comes (600w) ive just had another powercut my light is fine the whole street was out street lights etc,i may just being paranoid but could it be my light be causing this? as I have lived here for 5 years and never had a powercut before this.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2013)

Would depend on how ur house is wired. Think Pukka Bud.would answer ur question more accurately jes.tje resident spark lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many times are you going to bang on about my crop numbers?
> 
> All the people with a memory in this thread know exactly why I've had a shitty past year.
> For the sake of repeating myself and for the benefit of the new guys I've moved house once and the grow house 4 times due to security issues with so called cunt family and a fucking smackhead who couldn't keep his mouth shut (I lost 8 cheeses at 6 feet in veg remember?). Not to mention I live in a very affluent area and have to contend with periodic estate agent inspections on my house.
> ...


u know it tried been fucking nice and sweeping ur horshit under the carpet coz i classed u as a pal, but fuckit u just wont behave will u

this aint no spelling contest hunny,, i dont give a shit about your long drawn out explanations or your grammer, or you knowitall family and chick,, fact is u made rself look a total cunt and these are my reasons,

1-trying to make me look like i cant grow we its quiet clear i can
2-trying to be a clever cock and geenral know it all cunt
3- trying to say i "decieved u" bowt clones U GIFTED ME, whichi can do what the fuk i want anwyays,, but the point is u still havent given the reason u think i decived u,,how i dont know on sumthing given
4-saying that u only cum on here to talk buisness and thati talk shit, then less than 48 hrs later u start logging on and chit cchattin,, NOT talking buisness as u claimed u only do on here

so mr glorified barmen. with all ur cleevr termiinologys and correct spelling and grammer,, to all the "LADS" ur stil a cunt,, and its only the new guys who actually value your opnion,, so stop trying to belittle folks and get of your fuking soapbox


TRICHOME-- o bblowing your street up? lmao

check your wiring and i dont mean rip it out i mean check if its oldschool or newschool.... i.e.. are they the old lightswitches or newer recktangle type switches and is the wire behind the wide fat grey stuff. if its the wide grey stuff and u have a new fuse box i cant see ther beena issue as your wiing is new but i still cant see u fusing the street, u got surge protectr on ur main fuse box, if it bypasses that u got the main surge on ya lekki meter so i really cant see it,
ring lekki company see if they have located the fault,, pretent to be a resident and no im not talking eon or anything im talking national grid


morning fags, how is all,, got sum foxtailing going on in this bitch!

morning scotia hows tricks,, u should bang that cunt billie! shown his true colours even to u,, fucker,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Aloha chaps, Any one s/Wales area ,want a bag full of new 400w Phillips son t bulbs ? ( 12 ) I think . £20 .there stuck under my bench & I'm having a clear out . I'm a 600w man myself.
> I've also got a 4" rhino filter, used for 1 grow only ! , they are the dogs for killing stench !


im hoping to be making my way to wales soonish if your still stuck with them then ill buy it off ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

Handbags!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning scotia hows tricks,, u should bang that cunt billie! shown his true colours even to u,, fucker,


No too bad m8 loaded with the cold again appointment with ortho surgeon this afternoon. 

Am no botherin ma arse with anyone now they can all think what they want!!

Av pulled a psycho at 7 before still got some strength to it but it dnt yield too well...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Handbags!!!!


ahahaha don lol naa mate, just sik of the contridictary shit he pulls out his arse, i tried i really did but hes that always right type of cunt

so don hows tricks mate, mine are looking great i reckon 2 weeks im done,



scotia1982 said:


> No too bad m8 loaded with the cold again appointment with ortho surgeon this afternoon.
> 
> Am no botherin ma arse with anyone now they can all think what they want!!
> 
> Av pulled a psycho at 7 before still got some strength to it but it dnt yield too well...


well the good lasds amongst us know that ur nowt to do with bill scot, i know u sold sum crappy solid for him but tht dont mean shit, he ripped u with a grand and im hearing he dint even get busted with fuk all, so dunno

point is u nae dun nowt wrong to me so u a-ok in my book. unlik that old cunt don,, hes a cuntbagbollox


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

am canny man had a good drink last night and a sniff n a dib dabble at the madman haha if i'm off the wagon i'm kicking the wheels off lmao. couple of amytrips and a zoppa later it was this morning. can't say i'm fresh as a daisy but i'm not in a bad way. 50 blues turned up just in time for easter so i'm going to have me a hazy early night. 

cuntbagbollox haha right oh ya jailbird bollockchops

2 weeks ya say, i'll be chuffing down a bit of this by then:

View attachment 2590312View attachment 2590313


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am canny man had a good drink last night and a sniff n a dib dabble at the madman haha if i'm off the wagon i'm kicking the wheels off lmao. couple of amytrips and a zoppa later it was this morning. can't say i'm fresh as a daisy but i'm not in a bad way. 50 blues turned up just in time for easter so i'm going to have me a hazy early night.
> 
> cuntbagbollox haha right oh ya jailbird bollockchops
> 
> ...


not bad fer a ggeordie!! lmao

n im n them zoppies. dont taker em tho so f tyaever wanna swap zoppies for sum blues lemmi know,, and im talking blues valies not weed,

theydo ook rather sexy m8 wat rthey again>?

prik goggleyedmuggy diksplat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

i don't take em unless i've been at the toot. and i've got a bag of 50 MSJ's in my sky rocket , cheers for the offer tho 

those are DOG Kush from ....... you all fucking know where haha

cock gobblin chutney ferret


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't take em unless i've been at the toot. and i've got a bag of 50 MSJ's in my sky rocket , cheers for the offer tho
> 
> those are DOG Kush from ....... you all fucking know where haha
> 
> cock gobblin chutney ferret


so wenme harvests in and i got the cash how much will 50 blues set me bak matey?

cumgobblinminjavoider


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

.17 coins for 10 blues .5 postage the rates gone up again since wednesday it's like 70 quid ffs i should put some scratch into a few coins. cheapest i can see is 44 nicker so about 50 quid give or take. cheaper to buy a ton local. think i was told 70 quid but the guys a flake so i don;t bother usually

ya soap dodging cum guzzla


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 28, 2013)

Trava's homegrown.... pretty impressed, i wasnt expecteing bud like this would like to know the strain fucking coated in triches and looks well grown.
37 nickers on the 1/8 th. ordered tuesday arrived this morning to outside the mainland.
there was 0.5g of leafy trimmage / stem tho.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

Yorkie you do need to get of your high horse m8 the cunt was winding you up for fuck sake and you come back with a paragraph of shit who gives a fuck if you can grow vodka bottle colas m8 ? There's no noob calling in here


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

Don am I right in thinking 50 cuts of blues or am I reading wrong ? Did you get them of silk ? Ill have a look on the laptop tonight this tor browser app ain't worth a wank


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 28, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Yorkie you do need to get of your high horse m8 the cunt was winding you up for fuck sake and you come back with a paragraph of shit who gives a fuck if you can grow vodka bottle colas m8 ? There's no noob calling in here


It's got fuck all to do with you.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

Your right there it hasn't I'm taking it as I see it .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Don am I right in thinking 50 cuts of blues or am I reading wrong ? Did you get them of silk ? Ill have a look on the laptop tonight this tor browser app ain't worth a wank


lol naa man 50 valium aka blues. aye i wouldn't use the mobile thing. from a security point of view and it's chew your data allowance to fuck.

I haven't got the blues cut.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

My fault mis read it. i was getting 1000 blues for £100 back last year from a guy called meteor meds . Awsome aswell from India . Guy has gone awoll last time I looked check his website out .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

just last month i got a hundred for under 50£ from a vendor who's in the wind. they were pressing their own generics. great product and price, but they clearly made their loot n got the fuck out. these are MSJ pills like you get script for.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

yorkie I'd like to see things from your point of view but I can't seem to get my head that far up my ass. and anyways I'm busy now. Can I ignore you some other time? 


easy rolla how ya doin m8

lol its a lost cause rolla mate, he is who he is and he wont ever get of his soap box so fukit,, let him talk to the nobs and give em advice, not like we need it anwyays lol

so don u got em off the road, are they geenrics or the realmcoy, ie in strips or loose? i thought ud got em on yer estate not of the road, they shouldbe about 50p-£1 each in that amount bulk was 100 qwid for a 1000 pill tube,

so u paid 70 dab for 50 blues? hmmmm ul have to take sum and give me a report

got a q oh sum physco today smells fucking scruptious,, woohoo! getting high as a mofo tonite! shit that i dont smoke in the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so don u got em off the road, are they geenrics or the realmcoy, ie in strips or loose? i thought ud got em on yer estate not of the road, they shouldbe about 50p-£1 each in that amount bulk was 100 qwid for a 1000 pill tube,
> 
> so u paid 70 dab for 50 blues? hmmmm ul have to take sum and give me a report


yeah off the road, they were blinding man, generics/pressed themselves and they were pukka. the tamazepam's were bang on. the blues were just as good if not stronger than msj's. like i say i can get them through a mate of a mate but it's a fuck on he's on the brown and unreliable as fuck it's just a case of if he remembers when he sees someone else blah blah bollocks. 

ton for a thousand musta been a canny while back man. these i've bought are msj's no report needed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got word my 25 tabs arrived today, bit of a party organised for the weekend, just hopin when I get home my 20 mortal kombats/red dragons have arrive too....someone's goina be a mess lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah off the road, they were blinding man, generics/pressed themselves and they were pukka. the tamazepam's were bang on. the blues were just as good if not stronger than msj's. like i say i can get them through a mate of a mate but it's a fuck on he's on the brown and unreliable as fuck it's just a case of if he remembers when he sees someone else blah blah bollocks.
> 
> ton for a thousand musta been a canny while back man. these i've bought are msj's no report needed.


yeh was like 10+ yrs ago wen eevry cunt was doing chemists over and they wer giving vallie maintanece scripts out lmao,, keep a eye mate il let u know closer the time and u can see if u can get me some

saw that diazipam powder on the road, seems interesting, just hope the cunt hasent simply crushed 100 mellow yellows



Mastergrow said:


> Just got word my 25 tabs arrived today, bit of a party organised for the weekend, just hopin when I get home my 20 mortal kombats/red dragons have arrive too....someone's goina be a mess lol


 lol u druggy cunt, P.A.R.T.Y time while u mix the fertalizer aye?

fuk me "aye" this cunting sites rubbin of on me :~(


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

just ahd another quick squizz, you can get 500 msj's for 1.55 coins from india. i opted for the more expensive from uk option. and i'd be a mess if i had 500 blues to play with haha

sambo clued me up to taking a couple of blues and a line or an E. aka speedballing lol. dangerously lovely. excellent for going to the footy though. 

mastergrower, you could have a couple of grams of pure grit for the price you've got those dragons!? i always opt for the pure if i can. saw the biggest lump of it i've ever seen yesterday, a key brick. was all colours of the rainbow, like amethyst through to peach and almost black. just looking at it made my skin crawl.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just got word my 25 tabs arrived today, bit of a party organised for the weekend, just hopin when I get home my 20 mortal kombats/red dragons have arrive too....someone's goina be a mess lol





IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh was like 10+ yrs ago wen eevry cunt was doing chemists over and they wer giving vallie maintanece scripts out lmao,, keep a eye mate il let u know closer the time and u can see if u can get me some
> 
> saw that diazipam powder on the road, seems interesting, just hope the cunt hasent simply crushed 100 mellow yellows
> 
> ...


Fertalizer....fuck you lol. Just watch that bud incase its laced with something toxic. AYE, party time, no tabs for me tho, just got them to see if anyone likes them they could be a good money spinner them

ive a few grams of md too don, but to be honest u can't beat a good pill, could be what else is in them but for some reason I enjoy a good pill more than md. there's a vendor that used to do real good coke in there that's doin md now, if its anything like his coke I'm sure you'd love it don...dutchaanbod, I'm sure you've heard of him, looks a real dirty colour if I can mine right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

Hahaha I've had a few parcels from dutchaanbond  and yeah I know what you mean about having an e rather than md.


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

...............................is waiting on an upload  hows all in the uk, can anyone else see sunshine or is it my eyes playing tricks again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

u cant beat a good pill?? u can,, sitting with cheese on toast kids in bed and a nice cup of coffee, watching wheeler dealers,

fuk u!! lmao


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 28, 2013)

i'll have a defqon or 2 anyday lol
my girls are alive and kicking 

into my 3rd day from sprout and notice the mutant on the bottom left, i'm thinking scrap it and let the other 3 hog all the light? i know it's early but she aint a looker thats for sure.
any thoughts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

just got in, had a quick bong. half the remains of a ball of scissor hash rolled in crystals in the bowl from last night. mashed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'll have a defqon or 2 anyday lol
> my girls are alive and kicking
> 
> into my 3rd day from sprout and notice the mutant on the bottom left, i'm thinking scrap it and let the other 3 hog all the light? i know it's early but she aint a looker thats for sure.
> any thoughts?


i'd keep it. looks a day or two behind the others. it'll even out i reckon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

yeh could be a nice pheno,, u never know fuk that,, like yorkie says plant count means nothing remeber its all about the floor space,, so as long as use a small room u can have 400 plants under 1 light u know,, lol

was gunna say summet else but totally forgot so fek it


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'll have a defqon or 2 anyday lol
> my girls are alive and kicking
> 
> into my 3rd day from sprout and notice the mutant on the bottom left, i'm thinking scrap it and let the other 3 hog all the light? i know it's early but she aint a looker thats for sure.
> any thoughts?


 from my experience m8 id say itl grow out in a couple of nodes, so i would keep  any other thoughts any1?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

delvite said:


> from my experience m8 id say itl grow out in a couple of nodes, so i would keep  any other thoughts any1?


totally agree,, one of my pe i thought about bbinning but now,, fucking lad i kept her, shes gunna pull a few z at least, im stoked i kept her, and it was touch and go a bit bak like,


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

re-potting day in 7cm pots............................................







...................... 6 days after......................







..............................................................big smiles ​


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 28, 2013)

Could be right boys, will see how she goes then. by the time i go to transplant i guess would be the best time to decide.
gotta say this plant magic soil looks wicked. slips through your hand with no stick at all, well earated and fluffy. recommend!


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

TreeBurnah831420 said:


> Can you guys go to my youtube channel and give some advice on ORGANIC
> nutrients / home made nutes. Im trying to build a following for weekly updates.
> Any comments and subscribers are appreciated! Please only people with HANDS ON
> EXPERIENCE!
> ...


please relay all questions in the form of a forum post


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

look at this shit,, fake tits on the NHS while on the dole!! fuksake man

with her look her tits are the least of her problems the ugly skank



on youtube dontu get to see the people who view your vids? like ip addresses no?


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at this shit,, fake tits on the NHS while on the dole!! fuksake man
> 
> with her look her tits are the least of her problems the ugly skank
> 
> ...


 baaaaah hahahahaha does this have a kind of hitler resemblance to anyone else? ..........................................................................no my you cant see whos viewin


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at this shit,, fake tits on the NHS while on the dole!! fuksake man
> 
> with her look her tits are the least of her problems the ugly skank
> 
> ...


Id'e fuck it !


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Id'e fuck it !


lol he mist out the off record sex change aswel mind m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at this shit,, fake tits on the NHS while on the dole!! fuksake man
> 
> with her look her tits are the least of her problems the ugly skank
> 
> ...


Well technicaly we all paid for them tits so we all shud get a go.
Seems fair enough!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

she wants to be a model parently, she got em coz sh was sad,, fuk that hes a ugly bitch the only folks she would model for is,,dunno but summet shite, nature mag or summet

shes fucking horrible i shit ya not,, shes going on jezza parently lmao should be fun..


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 28, 2013)

Look's like she's been dooking for apples in a chip pan


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 28, 2013)

Day 3 since potted and seeing good growth so far, i added another 100w cfl today so in total ive got 550w of lights so far and more will be added in time,

View attachment 2590615View attachment 2590616


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

here you go uk switching to 400w for veg after a nights rest..........................................

[video=youtube;CgqKFfDdoh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgqKFfDdoh4[/video]

..........................not bad at all ​


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2013)

Easy all you little bitches.looking good there del boy what light have you got them under? 

And that moose with the fake tits fuckin ell the country's a joke I have to pay to get any medical treatment eben have to pay to have a fuckin tooth out and that slag gets new tits for free!!!WTF


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

so anyone tried a reveg on physcosis? lol my plants may be a little tall for reveg, infact has ANYONE done the reveg method yet? u just cut the buds up the side of the main stem dont u>?


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

Come on ic3 you can't say shit like that without pics man show us that PE lolol . The blues I was getting were in strips of 10 . Best Vals I've had .


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy all you little bitches.looking good there del boy what light have you got them under?


250 hps atm m8 bumping them to 400 tho 



IC3M4L3 said:


> so anyone tried a reveg on physcosis? lol my plants may be a little tall for reveg, infact has ANYONE done the reveg method yet? u just cut the buds up the side of the main stem dont u>?


i say just try it m8, i stripped one ( not physcosis ) threw it in the bin and just out of curiosity i dragged it out a week later ( before bin day ) and the fkr was growin like fk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Come on ic3 you can't say shit like that without pics man show us that PE lolol . The blues I was getting were in strips of 10 . Best Vals I've had .


lol rolla i tellyou what, i been pissey about dragging em out BUT for use i will,, lights cum on about 7-8 ish so il get em out and do sum pics................maybe lol im such a lazy cunt,, but ima have to do a update soon anwyas hit week 7 day after tomorrow and one physco is foxtailing

the thing is rolla its not simple for me,, not going into details but don will tell u it aint as easy as just grabbing the plnat i want,lol my rooms concealed and long,, the biggest are at the bak corner and it stikmy local area out wen i open the door and take 2 out let alone all 8


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 28, 2013)

delv what tent is that a green room?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Day 3 since potted and seeing good growth so far, i added another 100w cfl today so in total ive got 550w of lights so far and more will be added in time,
> 
> View attachment 2590617View attachment 2590615View attachment 2590616


550w of lights the thing only has one set of leaves bit of an overkill that


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

Lmao delv the black bag method ! I like it lol . I've tried my hardest to get a cut of phsyco back in the room deffo worth keeping around .


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at this shit,, fake tits on the NHS while on the dole!! fuksake man
> 
> with her look her tits are the least of her problems the ugly skank
> 
> ...



fuck me it doesnt look better when there out 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4863442/NHS-boob-job-girl-thanks-taxpayers-in-first-topless-shoot.html

even our dog wouldnt try to fuck her leg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

lmao

u watch she cant just say thanx i couldnt have done it without u without conciquences, i hope the nhs takes the bicth to court and get s a order to remove em,, NOW OUWLDNT THAT BE FUNNY SHIT!!!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

remember i had that clone issue ?




a week later ( 8 days ) and viola 



think ill need to repot them soon , there into flower in 2 weeks


----------



## iiKode (Mar 28, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi,i had a powercut a few days ago and it blew my mh bulb,so I am using my hps until my new mh comes (600w) ive just had another powercut my light is fine the whole street was out street lights etc,i may just being paranoid but could it be my light be causing this? as I have lived here for 5 years and never had a powercut before this.


 thers been power cuts all over th place because of the weather, search up ur location see whats goin on with it, if you cant find anything ring up the electric company an ask whats up.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

No worries ic3 when ever your ready pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

i've done it a few times, successfully only a couple. you need to trim the root ball with a bread knife then re pot into more soil/coco. leave a few little buds and leaves. the key is to give it tiny amounts of water, or they just keel over. that's how i lost my best pheno of Dog originally. gutted aint the word.


----------



## delvite (Mar 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> remember i had that clone issue ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590653
> ...


looking very nice


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao
> 
> u watch she cant just say thanx i couldnt have done it without u without conciquences, i hope the nhs takes the bicth to court and get s a order to remove em,, NOW OUWLDNT THAT BE FUNNY SHIT!!!


Yeah but I bet she rides cock like a trooper


----------



## iiKode (Mar 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's got fuck all to do with you.


are you bmeat on another account?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> remember i had that clone issue ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590653
> ...


Looking nice them mogs, nice healthy shade of green!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

iikode said:


> are you bmeat on another account?


lol lol lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

fuck me guys big scare for me this evening. just had a nice little chat with my neighbour. she said its not a problem but her sons room constantly reeks of bud.

now the thing is my tent is in the adjacent room on my side of the wall and i have been venting through an air brick. the only plausible thing i can think of is that somehow my cf isnt working properly and the waste air is getting into a cavity in the wall and seeping into the room through the air brick they have on there side. i pulled down the ducting and had a good old smell and tbh the air doesnt smell planty at all. its lights off at the minute though so i will check again tomorrow when they are sweating again under the light. 

thank fuck i have decent neighbours! in the eventuality that i have to vent elsewhere what would be the best option? e.g out the window in the same room or would i have to run ducting elsewhere to prevent any recycling of hot used air. what do you lot do with your heat?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

its easier fro none smokers to smell it mate, and no carbon filters dont do a 100% job,, try get a y splitter for ya cunting and get another 5" filter and vent thru 2
venting to a neibour,,rather silly wernt i


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

sounds like its being pumped into the cavity , need to scrub it before pumping mate 

windows are ok as long as next doors is miles from yours otherwise some of the smell will blw back and your in the shit once more or even more so , once again scrub the air first 

you are using a carbon filter arnt you ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> sounds like its being pumped into the cavity , need to scrub it before pumping mate
> 
> windows are ok as long as next doors is miles from yours otherwise some of the smell will blw back and your in the shit once more or even more so , once again scrub the air first
> 
> you are using a carbon filter arnt you ?


i he said CF u know what that means rite?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 28, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> fuck me guys big scare for me this evening. just had a nice little chat with my neighbour. she said its not a problem but her sons room constantly reeks of bud.
> 
> now the thing is my tent is in the adjacent room on my side of the wall and i have been venting through an air brick. the only plausible thing i can think of is that somehow my cf isnt working properly and the waste air is getting into a cavity in the wall and seeping into the room through the air brick they have on there side. i pulled down the ducting and had a good old smell and tbh the air doesnt smell planty at all. its lights off at the minute though so i will check again tomorrow when they are sweating again under the light.
> 
> thank fuck i have decent neighbours! in the eventuality that i have to vent elsewhere what would be the best option? e.g out the window in the same room or would i have to run ducting elsewhere to prevent any recycling of hot used air. what do you lot do with your heat?


under one condition you sort her son out with some a grade lol i guess you could rig something so it vents out the window but dont look suspicious me personally i vent in my room and have the passive intake next to my window so it does get fresh air and nothing is hanging out my window its not ideal but it works


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i he said CF u know what that means rite?


bugger , missed that bit 

so how olds the carbon filter ? sounds like its not doing the job

another thought is this 

my old neighbour moaned about the exact same thing , the back bedroom stuck of weed , i was venting into a chimney attached and couldnt for the life of me sus out why it would smell , i scratched my head for weeks fucking about moving things around and checking everything over , turns out the dozzy cunt was smoking bellow this window and the smell of weed was from him and not me , i sussed it when i had taken everything down and yet the smell as still there , i smelt it and it was a smoke not growing smell , just a thought


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*I and Nathan would just like to take this time out to thank the NHS for our FREE mangina operation, since the operation we have grown as a couple and want to become top models for Crufts like Josie Cunningham as we no longer feel like commiting suicide and are happy to announce NHS waste cancer treatment on FREE glamour operations for self centre people like us.
Our confidence is ever growing
*


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

deary me boys thats just sick lol i am using a filter and its only been on a week so god knows. like i say i pulled the ducting down and i couldnt smell nowt. she suspected her fella for the same reason at first for the same reason moggy but she kicked him out last week and the smell is still there lmao. maybe its her lad smoking but hes about ten. you never know these days though!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its easier fro none smokers to smell it mate, and no carbon filters dont do a 100% job,, try get a y splitter for ya cunting and get another 5" filter and vent thru 2
> venting to a neibour,,rather silly wernt i


My 4" rhino & ruck fan do a 100% job ice ! Beleve me my whole neighberhood would know if it didn't coz I'm in a shed outside ! , & I've grown the rottenesst , stinkyest plants u ever did smell ! , done right , connected right ,it's 100%


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> deary me boys thats just sick lol i am using a filter and its only been on a week so god knows. like i say i pulled the ducting down and i couldnt smell nowt. she suspected her fella for the same reason at first for the same reason moggy but she kicked him out last week and the smell is still there lmao. maybe its her lad smoking but hes about ten. you never know these days though!


prolly a ten bag of chronic stuffed down side of the bed from wen the ex was getting the boy stoned and getting his wicked way no lol

the concrete roofed sheds aremenna be good for growing u know the old cement roof red brik sides? hmmf dunno diffrent strokes n all that, i do read u gotta hav it airtight as fuk like, i dont that with mine, gaffa taped all the cracks n stuff


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

Mines just a aluminium one Ice, that I insulated with loft insulation & boarded it out .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

By the way there's 17 400w bulbs in that bag all new ! ( some of the cardboard cartons have got damp & r a bit shity but there all good .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> By the way there's 17 400w bulbs in that bag all new ! ( some of the cardboard cartons have got damp & r a bit shity but there all good .


fuk me thats sum op bet yer lekkis a fucking fortune!lol

bk to the filters, i was thinking while washing up and i suppose a 4" generic filter would NOT work as good as your 4" rhino filter,, or what would the point in buying good brand shit be? so u get me drift?? are rvk any good or like bottom of the line?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> My 4" rhino & ruck fan do a 100% job ice ! Beleve me my whole neighberhood would know if it didn't coz I'm in a shed outside ! , & I've grown the rottenesst , stinkyest plants u ever did smell ! , done right , connected right ,it's 100%


yeh i dont get it man. to be fair im using a budget filter but i havnt picked up on any smell. looks like ill just have to vent it out near the window and see how that goes!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me thats sum op bet yer lekkis a fucking fortune!lol
> 
> bk to the filters, i was thinking while washing up and i suppose a 4" generic filter would NOT work as good as your 4" rhino filter,, or what would the point in buying good brand shit be? so u get me drift?? are rvk any good or like bottom of the line?


rvk's are meant to be top quality mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> rvk's are meant to be top quality mate.


oh ok, i got 2 a rvk and a thermastatic one, both 5" but was gunna gift the rvk to sum1, but i guess i may gift the otherone, il do a sound test and put a icig infront of em see which suks the best, OR STIK MEWILLY IN!! YA GET ME!! HAHA


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh ok, i got 2 a rvk and a thermastatic one, both 5" but was gunna gift the rvk to sum1, but i guess i may gift the otherone, il do a sound test and put a icig infront of em see which suks the best, OR STIK MEWILLY IN!! YA GET ME!! HAHA


i have a 4 inch rvk and it runs pretty damn quiet. do a test though like you say.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> i have a 4 inch rvk and it runs pretty damn quiet. do a test though like you say.


yh i was gunna run 2 thru 1 fliter, like but id need 2 reverse filters, like a ill tube with a flap in the midle so air goes 1 way and not the other or im pretty sure that the extractor with more power would blow thru the outlet of the other, my physcis aint upto much so im not 100% if that will happen or if theywould both jut blow thru the filter? fek knows, even i got a slight smell of grade in me attick, i put the weed i just got of mg up ther nr the hatch in a bag, explains the smell lol


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yh i was gunna run 2 thru 1 fliter, like but id need 2 reverse filters, like a ill tube with a flap in the midle so air goes 1 way and not the other or im pretty sure that the extractor with more power would blow thru the outlet of the other, my physcis aint upto much so im not 100% if that will happen or if theywould both jut blow thru the filter? fek knows, even i got a slight smell of grade in me attick, i put the weed i just got of mg up ther nr the hatch in a bag, explains the smell lol


i wouldnt be able to help on that matter dude. still at least you arent pumping the smell into a kids room next door haha


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

@Ice , I don't run that many bulbs m8 lol , only one ! My m8 gave them to me ages ago , I've always used 600w bulbs mesen . Back to the smell thing , the better u can seal yer room & get ( I think it's called posative intake ? ) like when yer using a tent & the filters sucking the sides in , the better , I've used other filters & rhino beats every one hands down ! & lasts a min 2 years constant growing IMHO .

Oh . . . & I only use a 4"" fan & filter , it easily scrubs my area of 13 x 10 .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh ok, i got 2 a rvk and a thermastatic one, both 5" but was gunna gift the rvk to sum1, but i guess i may gift the otherone, il do a sound test and put a icig infront of em see which suks the best, OR STIK MEWILLY IN!! YA GET ME!! HAHA


Rvk should piss all over it ! It will outlast it to be sure 4 sure !


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 28, 2013)

rhino filters use better carbon than other filters and last a lot longer combine that with an rvk and your laughing but make sure your cfm is bigger on the filter than the fan otherwise the fan pulls it all through b4 the filter can scrub it be surprised how many people get this wrong


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

@dime , how r u connecting things m8 ? Filter - fan - vent out ? You got posative intake ? , can u vent up into attic ? Nothing but clean warm air shoul be coming out of you're vent pipe , does the air coming out smell ? , I can put my nose over my vent & can't smell a thing , can't even smell a joint that I just smoked in the same shed after a min or 2 .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> rhino filters use better carbon than other filters and last a lot longer combine that with an rvk and your laughing but make sure your cfm is bigger on the filter than the fan otherwise the fan pulls it all through b4 the filter can scrub it be surprised how many people get this wrong


Spot on m8 !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Rvk should piss all over it ! It will outlast it to be sure 4 sure !


lol i thought u had 17 400 watters hangin lol thats sum warm shed!!lol

yehi rewired and greased the rvk before thi grow, got al the black shit out, steamed the fan and non electric parts in a old sterilizer, and basically gave it a full valet, silinced it just about, showed don a vid of me room and even he said it was quiet as hell, it hought that was normal, but cant be,,meh!

so ok then i may pass on the thermastic,, the thermastitic is diabled anwyays, so the lads in need so il see how i go,
checked me stuff and ther all in the 2nd brown now, 2 physcos are foxtailing and the pe and another physco ther getting ther bud surface too, thats the best way i can describe it, or calyxes swelling,,

i got passive intake its far down in the corner away from my filter up the other end, i was toyying with the idea of putting a pc fan over the intake and have that to assist sucking, but then i reallised i jammed a small plantpot in with a pair of socks stretched over to stop the light, so that kinda went out the window but for u mate yeh 

make sure ur filters up hi with ur inlet down low as far away as possible,

cfm????

im using 5 inch rvk with 5 inch ductng with 5 innch filter?


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

you should see the state of my rhinos , the exterior is black ! still doing the job near 2 years on so recommend them for sure , i may even reactivate the carbon in it once its at the end of its life 

as for fans well rvk are good but i quite like inlines , ive taken out an rvk to drop in an adjustable inline and 3 years later that inlines still going strong and its never been turned off , i like the ease of fitting ducting to inlines


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> you should see the state of my rhinos , the exterior is black ! still doing the job near 2 years on so recommend them for sure , i may even reactivate the carbon in it once its at the end of its life
> 
> as for fans well rvk are good but i quite like inlines , ive taken out an rvk to drop in an adjustable inline and 3 years later that inlines still going strong and its never been turned off , i like the ease of fitting ducting to inlines


 ahh yes thats hwat i got a inline,

and lol plz tell me how u plan to "reactivate" thiscarbon,, it would take over a yr in the home oven at full temp to even get close to maybe reactivating it,, so if thats yer plan its a myth,, best way buy a few bottles from marine shop tip the old stuff out and put new in OR get sum from a cooker hood and roll it round you filter,, u know them square panel things


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 28, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> rhino filters use better carbon than other filters and last a lot longer combine that with an rvk and your laughing but make sure your cfm is bigger on the filter than the fan otherwise the fan pulls it all through b4 the filter can scrub it be surprised how many people get this wrong


i find even the cheaper filters rated for 6 months last much longer 2+ years and still working fine 
mountain air are rated at 2 years


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

a friend makes train pistons so i can get him to bang it through the forge , i figure its worth a try and hes up for it , saturday overtime when no-ones around and 18 quid an hour to dick about with my stuff


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @dime , how r u connecting things m8 ? Filter - fan - vent out ? You got posative intake ? , can u vent up into attic ? Nothing but clean warm air shoul be coming out of you're vent pipe , does the air coming out smell ? , I can put my nose over my vent & can't smell a thing , can't even smell a joint that I just smoked in the same shed after a min or 2 .


i run it filter to fan with a short piece of ducting in between, then from the other side its to the air brick/vent thingy. the filter is attached with silver duct tape so that might be the issue matey (not air tight maybe. but like i say i pulled the duct down and me and my lady had a sniff and we both agreed no plant smell. there is only a faint smell of what must be the carbon, almost like a very slight gassy scent.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got back from the snooker hall fookin batterd me bro  bout time. Just chill in in the shed now with a nice fat joint and a cuppa


----------



## moggggys (Mar 28, 2013)

.........................


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just got back from the snooker hall fookin batterd me bro  bout time. Just chill in in the shed now with a nice fat joint and a cuppa


snooker is hard man. you look down the q and its like you're playing on a football pitch lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2013)

GODMOGS IF U WANT SUMMET DOIN...............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> snooker is hard man. you look down the q and its like you're playing on a football pitch lol


Ha ha ha Yeh its hard mate don't get me wrong there were some seriously shit shots getting batterd out


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

I watch snooker and think I'm a pro LMFAO playing it is fucking solid . Give me a rugby or football all day long lolol . FIFA anybody xbox360 !? Kick your ass !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2013)

Can u fit filter straight onto fan m8 ? It's a bit fiddly , but chuck a jubilee clip over it & I found u get 100 % suck threw filter ,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeh I'm Xbox mate but pretty shit on FIFA I'd still give ya a good run for ya money tho


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 28, 2013)

Game on lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ( I think it's called posative intake ? ) .


lol negative pressure baz


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahahahah positive intake that made me laugh x x


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2013)

View attachment 2591918*

so my Bio Bizz Nutrients arrived today never tried these before, got a couple quick questions can anyone advise me about how much to use and what dilution ratio and how often? when to switch from grow to bloom and bloom to top max? and also how early do i start using them in the grow? 
im growing in soil with big buddah cheese automatic 18/6 lighting under 550w of cfl's 

if there is another thread about this anywhere can u point me in the direction lol cheers ppl​




*


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2591918*
> 
> so my Bio Bizz Nutrients arrived today never tried these before, got a couple quick questions can anyone advise me about how much to use and what dilution ratio and how often? when to switch from grow to bloom and bloom to top max? and also how early do i start using them in the grow?
> im growing in soil with big buddah cheese automatic 18/6 lighting under 550w of cfl's
> ...


google bio bizz feeding chart, it's all there

u should ditch them cfls and get a proper light instead of worrying about the feeding


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

xbox, what a pile of shite!! ps3 FTW!!

MG thats sum nice grade that mate, put me on me ass at 3am lol

all do sum pics this weekendsmaybe lads, its a real chew but i can tell u all the plnats are into ther 2nd brown, and have got the surface of the bud now rather than just long white hairs

snorted!!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2591918*
> 
> so my Bio Bizz Nutrients arrived today never tried these before, got a couple quick questions can anyone advise me about how much to use and what dilution ratio and how often? when to switch from grow to bloom and bloom to top max? and also how early do i start using them in the grow?
> im growing in soil with big buddah cheese automatic 18/6 lighting under 550w of cfl's
> ...


read the back of the bottle if you cant read start around 2 1/2 weeks quarter strength 0.5/1ml per litre build it up each feeding then when flowers start to form not pre flowers start using bloom while still using 1ml of grow then last few weeks use topmax aswell then flush last week this is how i do it but you just got to see what your plants like any more questions just ask


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> xbox, what a pile of shite!! ps3 FTW!!
> 
> MG thats sum nice grade that mate, put me on me ass at 3am lol
> 
> ...


Cheers m8, she's stinky stuff. Aye get them plants out u lazy cunt te we get a look....bet ye ther shit, I think yorkies right u cany grow for shit, too ashamed to bring them out I bet!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

im bored , loads to do and i just dont wanna , got a couple of clones to pot up , a light to sort out to make room , 10+ bloody autos that need chopping asap , water butts to fill , plants to water and i just cant be arsed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers m8, she's stinky stuff. Aye get them plants out u lazy cunt te we get a look....bet ye ther shit, I think yorkies right u cany grow for shit, too ashamed to bring them out I bet!


u can fuk off!! lol na ther sweet but u havent seen the video of my room so u reallywouldnt understand how hard it is to get them out, and im talking plants not me moobs!! il do sum on the day 42 mark so be tomroow night.

yeh she does stink, but u can defoo tell the difrence between coco and hydro physcosis, i got sum of pukka a bit bak so that how i can tell,, lol,, no scrumping goes on in this bitch!



moggggys said:


> im bored , loads to do and i just dont wanna , got a couple of clones to pot up , a light to sort out to make room , 10+ bloody autos that need chopping asap , water butts to fill , plants to water and i just cant be arsed


feelin ya bruv!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2013)

Outta 16 plants I never scrumped nothing.

Aye hydros shite sure lol...,ill happily smoke it for the next 3 months


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Outta 16 plants I never scrumped nothing.
> 
> Aye hydros shite sure lol...,ill happily smoke it for the next 3 months


i neer said that u cunt, i said u can tell the diffrence i.e taste, mong lol,, and coco is hydro, but u use rockwool dont u? i used to say im not keen on rockwool, but now im a ocnvert,


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

trying to get my shit together 



so far the clones ,,, sorted out just 2 as there was 2 rooted in the cloner , i potted up these and refilled the space with 2 of these , on the right its cheese and the middle bubba kush


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2013)

No rockwool here m8, start in jiffy pellets and then into pots of clay pebbles


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

on a fuckin roll now 

hash time 



bucket of dried trim crumbled up , dropped into the tube ready to go , i did a quick run as theres not room in the deep freeze for the tube in the bucket so i want to make sure none drop off into the freezer , i gave it a couple of minutes run and this was the result , its now in to be frozen for an hour before a second run , the bits of plant matter are my stupidity in not covering the fuckin hole ( i use my passive buckets ) so some bits dropped out , ill have fun scooping them up 

oh and trimmed 1 plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No rockwool here m8, start in jiffy pellets and then into pots of clay pebbles


oh ok,, lol rockwoll is kinda dear like




moggggys said:


> on a fuckin roll now
> 
> hash time
> 
> ...


dpes that round thing sit in that tub and spin,,i guess u made that yerself dint ya? thats a great one m8,, make me one plz,,lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

i like rockwool , proper twat to grow in just rockwool mind , i also clone this way for hydro 

i buy a 1.2 meter slab of it and chop it into squares , i can clone about 500 for £3 

IC3 im way to friggin lazy to make this , i brought it from the dam , i had before a scuffbox which is a copy of an o`kief machine , they work really well for people who cant be arsed but want hash , freeze it , bung it into the box , run a couple of times and viola hash , mix a bit of iso to make it stick together or use heat and there you go , i used to have one of these 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221205970864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2013)

i've just done a tray of clones in rockwool lol. never have before. not had great luck with clones lately. air layering made my psycho look like it'd had acid poured over it. not good.

normally i use jiffy pellets but the success rate of my last lot was shockin. dwc mini cloner works a charm though i can only do one cut at a time in it for now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2013)

I've about 10 oz of trim to make hash with, 5 ounces got dried before freezing but the other 5 never, probly just do a few batches of gumby hash to see the difference in dryin it and not dryin it

the reason I say 10 even tho half ain't been dried is cos the dried stuff weighed over 5 and there looks to be about the same in the bags that weren't dried.....just before any u cunts start questioning lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

i like root riots, ther menna be great for clones too ?? wellu all knw my success rate with beans till i tried root riots this round! more than impressed


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've just done a tray of clones in rockwool lol. never have before. not had great luck with clones lately. air layering made my psycho look like it'd had acid poured over it. not good.
> 
> normally i use jiffy pellets but the success rate of my last lot was shockin. dwc mini cloner works a charm though i can only do one cut at a time in it for now.





in airpoponic i get 100% clone rate depending on the quality of the clones , if there good then they all root , i loose 1 every now and again , i cant remember loosing 1 this year so far , the train/w is rooting in 5 days or so , the neb and cheese just over a week , the f/dew in 6 days flat , this basically means im knee deep in trainwreak


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2013)

Knee deep in trainwreck lol. Nice tub of shish there 

I just don't have space for a big aero thing like that. Like I say I've just made a baby dwc to make snips for a bigger dwc. Not as fast to root but worked a treat, and never mind root riots or rockwool, I used a bit of dish scrubber  I'm going to put more holes in and I've got a bit of neoprene to make little disks.

The fingerez cured smells like icecream almost cherry soda.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

3 plants down now , these autos arnt easy to trim , 1 plant and your scissors are too sticky to use , 9 plants to go 

set up the other light , need trays to stick the plants in plus also need to repot loads and loads and i havnt got the pots for them ,,,, fuckit , ebay for another load of pots then


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've just done a tray of clones in rockwool lol. never have before. not had great luck with clones lately. air layering made my psycho look like it'd had acid poured over it. not good.
> 
> normally i use jiffy pellets but the success rate of my last lot was shockin. dwc mini cloner works a charm though i can only do one cut at a time in it for now.



hey, someone else from my world, not been having much luck with clones lately since switching to jiffy pellets FROM rockwool cubes, tried air layering too, only one branch to see... it didnt work lol. so decided to go back to rockwool cubes as was getting close on 90-95% with these, compared to 35% with rapid rooter cubes, 45-50% jiffy pellets, 0% air layering, am now trying, as an experiment, 2 clones placed straight into small 8oz bottle of water, treated with half strength rooting feed, same as i soaked the rockwool cubes in for the other clones.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 3 plants down now , these autos arnt easy to trim , 1 plant and your scissors are too sticky to use , 9 plants to go
> 
> set up the other light , need trays to stick the plants in plus also need to repot loads and loads and i havnt got the pots for them ,,,, fuckit , ebay for another load of pots then


how much trim you getting on those auto's


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> how much trim you getting on those auto's


not alot , the fans have died off so are plucked and then theres just the sugar leaves which are small , theres no shaping of buds for instance as the nugs are rock hard , ill have less than a quarter of a bucket of trim off 12 plants , maybe 100 g dry so about 3-5 gram of hash , sad to say theres trics galore on the stems of the fans and the stalks but not great to run through the machine , i could get it some other way but cant be arsed 


7 plants left


----------



## indikat (Mar 29, 2013)

evening all, have any of you good lads got an opinion on the following http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/kaliman-cheese-1
is this likely to resemble exo or is it jus shite marketing crap tugging on me cheese strings cos i m billy no mates wen it cums to cuts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all, have any of you good lads got an opinion on the following http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/kaliman-cheese-1
> is this likely to resemble exo or is it jus shite marketing crap tugging on me cheese strings cos i m billy no mates wen it cums to cuts


yup its marketing crap,, i expected a linkt o ghs exodus cheese for u to sayw ill it resemble,, still wont,,.lol


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all, have any of you good lads got an opinion on the following http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/kaliman-cheese-1
> is this likely to resemble exo or is it jus shite marketing crap tugging on me cheese strings cos i m billy no mates wen it cums to cuts


cheese is a phenotype of a sk#1 from sssc , a phenotype is the genetic expression of a plant , this is also effected by its environment

that seed will have the genotype of cheese in being a sk#1 but unless you get real friggin lucky and have the exact same environment that the original plant was subjected to ( do you live in a squat in luton for example ?) then it will not be a cheese plant , you cant just bang a bit of silver or ga3 across a clone and mix it with another to create a S1 that identical to the clone , if it was that simple it would have been done many many many years ago , these seeds are simply a product of marketing , given there geno is cheese at some point a true cheese will pop out but who knows how many seed you would have to grow out before you found it 

so worth buying for a cheese type plant but a hit and miss to get the real plant


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Can u fit filter straight onto fan m8 ? It's a bit fiddly , but chuck a jubilee clip over it & I found u get 100 % suck threw filter ,


yeh i tried that mate. what ive resorted to is just letting it out the bedroom door. it should be all good with the intake fan in place because it sucks fresh air straight from the open window. rhino filter next time i think! cheers for the help bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syRQ7iShpzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A nice little giggle


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yup its marketing crap,, i expected a linkt o ghs exodus cheese for u to sayw ill it resemble,, still wont,,.lol


have you grown exodus cheese (ghs) if so what do you think of the strain.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> have you grown exodus cheese (ghs) if so what do you think of the strain.


if i was you i would try and go for a more original strain. if you are still learning then go for it mate because they are cheap but if youve got a grow under your belt go for a better quality strain!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

its entirely up to you though!


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> if i was you i would try and go for a more original strain. if you are still learning then go for it mate because they are cheap but if youve got a grow under your belt go for a better quality strain!


id agree with that , if its got to be a cheese seed then blue cheese as people like the flavour , for mind crushing ( good name for a strain ) then something as simple as master kush makes a brand new vegetable out of mogs while for taste then blueberry or lemon sk or even lemon thai


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2013)

aye not me personally but me pal did, the cunstopmer who bought it said it was the worst cheese he'd ever seen lmao

and yes ive ran original EXO too,

and im well into pineapple express g13 labs atm, bangin yeilder,sweet smell, hardey as a mofo!!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

well after a chat with the missus it looks like im going to have to pack in for five months after this. that means we will have about ten for eight months. will it last? WILL IT FUCK!!!! back to a tenner a g we go


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

why the break ?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> why the break ?


to be honest its just down to small things, but in the end may fuck us over. e.g like a true nob i told ppl one of whom decided to underweigh me bud the little prick so least to say i have no trust for. it needs to cool down. 

we only grow four but when youve got a bar of product lying about when/if the door comes in we can wave goodbye to our tenancy and her law degree blah blah blah. we're going to wait for our property inspection in october and start up again. bummer but its about the bigger picture now.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 29, 2013)

ummmm , no outdoor possible ?


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ummmm , no outdoor possible ?


i have thought about that one but its a case of what strain will manage our weather. to be fair i had some cheapo strain called spontanica in my garden back in 09 that didnt do to bad but it was a warm summer from what i remember.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 29, 2013)

Ah man that sucks...back to default weed


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

thats the only thing about growing. you just cant fully bank on it to get you through.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 29, 2013)

Not here anyway man...


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

nope. nowts for certain no matter what. ah well on the bright side i will walk away after this crop with a decent amount to last me for a while (hopefully). how are your babys hanging in mate?


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 29, 2013)

Good job at least. Looking real nice, thanks for asking, I'll stick up pics tomorrow. Started on 1/4 nutes the other day. They're around 8" now, which I'm real happy with at day 19!


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 29, 2013)

good stuff mate  i bet youve got the growing bug now haha


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 29, 2013)

You are 100% correct there!


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 29, 2013)

This Northan lights is some strong smoke . Don't think I have smoked such a creepy affect off weed . Smoke the joint feel fine . Sit my ass down and BANG ! ! " your staying Down fuck Bag " I mean I smoke a good amount of weed up to now . But this stuff does fuck me up .


----------



## indikat (Mar 29, 2013)

@ic3 and Mogs, thanks for the good advice re shitty rip off cheese seeds, only got my hands on the exo once.....later that evening a colleague comes round, dont know him well except his professed love fer the green and how he is always blazing good gear grew up in jamaica shite shite, 3 or 4 tokes and hes is out for 3 hours was actually getting worried as he is type 1 diabetic and thought he was ...fuck nos, anyways I hear on the grapevine that he reckons I spiked the joint with K or salvia,,,stupid ignorant cunt, but it was good gear. Lesson learnt...dont smoke wiv cunts, thanks lads


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2013)

WAKE UP ! LAZY BSTARDS, LETTING THIS THREAD FALL BACK TO PAGE 2 !!!... Mrs fucking off out tonight ,so gonna do another DVD, if you can remember what my grow looked like last week , stay tuned. i added pk among other herbs and spices & the results are quite nice .see you tonight folks . muchos peacos.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

2nd to none lets get this thread going again....ive got a calcium def going on atm its getting worse as the days go on i ordered a few things the other week and my magne cal and calibration fluids got dispatched first but i have received all other orders already i hope it arrives monday so i can get on top of it and relax for abit


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2013)

Won't be Monday m8 it's a bank holiday...no post


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

i thought so well hopefully they dont get too bad in the next few days then just my luck the one order i really needed has to be the last one to arrive


----------



## indikat (Mar 30, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i thought so well hopefully they dont get too bad in the next few days then just my luck the one order i really needed has to be the last one to arrive


Bruv you could try top dressing (if soil) wiv dolomite lime from any old garden centre until the cal mag turns up, its all I use for extra cal works a treat


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Won't be Monday m8 it's a bank holiday...no post


yes, its a cunt over Easter ! B & Q arnt even open on a Sunday !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2013)

...the 17 400watters have gone now !sorry to some 1 who asked me to hold on to em, i gave em away this morning coz my shed is choka !Still got a rhino 4 '' filter if any 1 wants .


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> Bruv you could try top dressing (if soil) wiv dolomite lime from any old garden centre until the cal mag turns up, its all I use for extra cal works a treat


its easter everywhere is closed and i spent my last bit of wages buying mason jars, calibration fluids, ph meter, ph up and down, hygrometer and the magne cal so just got to w8 it out and hope for the best


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2013)

day 49 today :O

start of week 3 on pk but im reducing to 0.5ml per litre for this week and then ther finished with pk, i must say i like the results,

il try get sum pics done later. only opened door to water em last night and me hole estate stunk lmao,,

good gear that mg,, shred a jay with sum1 and they fekt like whitying hahaha,, GRADE M8 GRADE!!


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

View attachment 2593528hi heres my ghs wite rhino she's 12 days old and ive noticed te lowest two leaves are a bit crispy and yellow/brown could anyone give me advice on what the problem might be its not ph or ec but I have been feeding her for the last 5 days first at 1/10 strength then increased gradually does this look like nute burn? if so shall I just give water for the next week or still give some nutes but decrease the amount, also could the cause be my fan as I had it blowing air directly on her? any advice would be great


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 30, 2013)

what dirt is she in trichome? looks like a thick compost to me? and i'd say it looks more hungry rather than overfed but with it being so young you shouldnt be seeing anything wrong which leads me to think its the soil.
heres mine at day 4 from sprout, looks as tho the mutated lookin one is coming around so thanks to all who said to keep it!


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> what dirt is she in trichome? looks like a thick compost to me? and i'd say it looks more hungry rather than overfed but with it being so young you shouldnt be seeing anything wrong which leads me to think its the soil.
> heres mine at day 4 from sprout, looks as tho the mutated lookin one is coming around so thanks to all who said to keep it!


she's in canna coco pro do you think I should giving more nutes? there is nothing wrong with my super bud and ive been feeding her for 3 days now, I was extra careful with the amount of nutes given because ive seen people kill there plants when young by overdoing the nutes,i am using dutch pro a+b grow,thanks for your reply


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

they always pull through my little runt is now my biggest with around 10 heads on it where as the other 2 have 5 or 6


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 30, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> she's in canna coco pro do you think I should giving more nutes? there is nothing wrong with my super bud and ive been feeding her for 3 days now, I was extra careful with the amount of nutes given because ive seen people kill there plants when young by overdoing the nutes,i am using dutch pro a+b grow,thanks for your reply


i think its hungry then mate. never used or seen coco in the flesh which is why i though it was compost lol far as i know coco has absolute nothing in the way of food in there. 1/10 of a dosage is way low, start at a 1/4.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...the 17 400watters have gone now !sorry to some 1 who asked me to hold on to em, i gave em away this morning coz my shed is choka !Still got a rhino 4 '' filter if any 1 wants .


if you can post it, find out the price i can send the cash for postage if its not a fuckload.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

Alright boys how are we all? Good to hear the ladies are all good ice any pics? I've only done 2 weeks of pk I'm all finished wiv it now gonna flush the ak 2morra then harvest at week 8 hopefully gonna let the gth go to week 10 I think there getting fat now main colas a foot long lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2593528hi heres my ghs wite rhino she's 12 days old and ive noticed te lowest two leaves are a bit crispy and yellow/brown could anyone give me advice on what the problem might be its not ph or ec but I have been feeding her for the last 5 days first at 1/10 strength then increased gradually does this look like nute burn? if so shall I just give water for the next week or still give some nutes but decrease the amount, also could the cause be my fan as I had it blowing air directly on her? any advice would be great


Easy mate to me that looks like nute burn or cal deficiency have u splashed those leaves when watering it? The other set of leaves look good so if it doesn't show on them I'd say your all good mate


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i think its hungry then mate. never used or seen coco in the flesh which is why i though it was compost lol far as i know coco has absolute nothing in the way of food in there. 1/10 of a dosage is way low, start at a 1/4.


I think your right as I started on 1/10 strength lol,but I have prepared a big feed for her but will give in the morning coz I gave them both a feed this morning,this is my first experience with coco I used soil before and I think soil is easier in the fist weeks because there is already nutes in the soil,but the reason I chose coco is the yield is meant to be much more and I only like to grow 2 plant and veg for ages to get a big amount,they are both in 5gallon pots and im going to put a scrog screen in when they are about a month or so my target is 4oz per plant but im hoping for a little more after seeing a few others on the scrog section get 11oz per plant!,im willing to let veg for aslong as it takes to get 80% of my screen filled then I will flip 12/12 and watch the screen turn to bud,thanks for the advice


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy mate to me that looks like nute burn or cal deficiency have u splashed those leaves when watering it? The other set of leaves look good so if it doesn't show on them I'd say your all good mate


yes I have splashed the leaves when watering trying to get as close to stem as I could and they were the leaves I splashed so I think that may be the problem but I think the2timer is right also as I have been only giving 1/10 strength and I will give 1/4 tomorrow and I wont splash the leaves lol,thanks for the advice its made me feel a lot better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeh its defo from the splashing then I've done it me self mate and Yeh 2timer is right I always start off on 1/4 strength nutes


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

if you gave them a this morning and your giving them another feed in the morning then your over feeding them so its nute burn i feed mine every 3/4 days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

day 48 another 21 days of swelling yet yeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2593772 day 48 another 21 days of swelling yet yeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaa


15" nice one that horizontal growing is working for ya will have to tell me how ya do it  when they swell up that will be some cola


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

Pmsl I've just edited it and rotated it aswell Hahn fuck it sideways it is


----------



## iiKode (Mar 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl I've just edited it and rotated it aswell Hahn fuck it sideways it is


ill have to show you what iv got in me closet right now, will get pics up at 9pm got some decent buds now.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 30, 2013)

it will get you sideways in 2 weeks aswell


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuckin ell do I wanna see what's in your closet Lol. Yeh man bet they coming along now mate how far you in to bloom now?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell do I wanna see what's in your closet Lol. Yeh man bet they coming along now mate how far you in to bloom now?


4weeks on monday, i think its ahead a little, you will have to judge when i get pics up. iv been workin the last week so havnt been on, and havnt realy had time to have a gander in the closet.
- and i got my seeds the other day, 5 bb cheese fems, a bunch of freebies 2 of which i sold for a fiver, got 2 autos im gonna try outdoors in late june, after startin them inside.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

Sweeeeet I've taken a sample off the ak 2day should be able to smoke in a few days the bit of trim I got off it is coverd in trichs can't wait to make hash out of it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2013)

lol u scrumping cunts!! hahaha

and how the fuk do u manage to splash leaves wen watering a plant that small? lol thats just bad form
next
nutes?? what nutes?? too small m8,, only nutes id use would be canna start, A and B far to strong for a seedlng that small,. i use canna start for plants smaller than that and i swear by it,, my reults will speak for themselves

lol 
seen teh paki who used to buy bulk of me and who's pal stole my 3gs about a yr bak, lol hes lost out on a cheap score over a 100 qwid phone but it was the kids pics i wanted, anwyas his palin the bak wer i dropped it had it away, and wen the lad seen me he was soo shifty,like u could tell he coulndt get away fast enough, im glad he did coz i started shaking to bang him but i wasent 100% it was him as pakis all look the same

so ion summery

get a watering canw ith narrow nozzle
no nutes part from start
pakis is cunts

my weeds best

nuff said  lmao

hows everyone? ready fro easter? fucking my 3 yr old grabbed a egg from iceland delivery yesterday mornng ate half before we clocked it and was up from 8.50am till 1am the follingmorning, she got that many smacks it wsent even funny haha DICPLINE!!!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u scrumping cunts!! hahaha
> 
> and how the fuk do u manage to splash leaves wen watering a plant that small? lol thats just bad form
> next
> ...


nothin like a bit of child abuse to start the day hahaha


----------



## moggggys (Mar 30, 2013)

fun day ( not ,,,, still bored )

lad came round , felt sorry for him , sent him on his way with 6.5 oscars for give away money of the ak as i dont want it , had a smoko in the kitchen and had to kick him out after an hour and a half as he wouldnt shut the fuck up , sativas for you , gave me a headacke of death all day , no fun 

repot time , i hate repot time , run out of soil at 5.30 so that spunk that , ill grab some monday , run out of pots also so struggling a bit , ebay once again here i come , i only need 40 !!!!!

trimmed the last of the autos , a pair of scissiors needed for each plant thanks to the stickness , good stuff this , found a shit load of seed which has come from somewhere , i had a male in there and it may have burst a bollock or there hermie ? if hermie im pleased , if not then oh well most seed for the pile 

talk of the devil im going to order some seed , no idea of what yet , just fancy having a lovvvvve package arive before i move house in a weeks time 

brought a new light the other day , a 2 foot 4 tube T5 , hasnt landed yet , could do with it 

ill take a picture of the flower room in half an hour , something to do and hey who doesnt like looking at rows of plants


----------



## indikat (Mar 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u scrumping cunts!! hahaha
> 
> and how the fuk do u manage to splash leaves wen watering a plant that small? lol thats just bad form
> next
> ...


Fukin Paks last time i delt wiv them cuntsgot well an truly stitched...ah fort dey was samples so ah giv em to the bruvs an they said....no sense of future business imfao


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 30, 2013)

barney and pineapple


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> View attachment 2593901 barney and pineapple


which pineapple? and u know them clothes is gunna stink? u got a fan and extractor running in ther m8?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell do I wanna see what's in your closet Lol. Yeh man bet they coming along now mate how far you in to bloom now?





POUND TOWN said:


> View attachment 2593901 barney and pineapple


If that's pineapple chunk you gonna be in for some good smoke mate proper potent tackle


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2013)

Brace yer sen......... me new dvd is out !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2013)

here yer fuckin go like ...................[video=youtube_share;vlS8AkUsp0I]http://youtu.be/vlS8AkUsp0I[/video]





PS, turn ya sound down a bit at the end !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Mar 30, 2013)

As things have escalated between North and South Korea, the Americans have revealed their secret weapon.

British troops.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u scrumping cunts!! hahaha
> 
> and how the fuk do u manage to splash leaves wen watering a plant that small? lol thats just bad form
> next
> ...


I use a jug to give the feed and I have to reach over a 5 gallon to get to it without burning myself on the mh bulb and that sh1ts hot lol,my grow room is about 7ft long 6,5ft high but only 3.5 ft wide so there not muc room to move because I have a parabolic reflector that just fits and cant get past so have to reach over my super bud to feed the white rhino,i have to feed because they are in canna coco and there is no nutrition from the coco so have got dutch pro a+b grow,and will give dutch pro a+b bloom when flower and also explode and pk 12/13,i have grown before but this is my first in coco and scrog,hope it will be worth it,im sure it will


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

as for the paki's try living near Hounslow lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I use a jug to give the feed and I have to reach over a 5 gallon to get to it without burning myself on the mh bulb and that sh1ts hot lol,my grow room is about 7ft long 6,5ft high but only 3.5 ft wide so there not muc room to move because I have a parabolic reflector that just fits and cant get past so have to reach over my super bud to feed the white rhino,i have to feed because they are in canna coco and there is no nutrition from the coco so have got dutch pro a+b grow,and will give dutch pro a+b bloom when flower and also explode and pk 12/13,i have grown before but this is my first in coco and scrog,hope it will be worth it,im sure it will


Are you using cal mag m8 ? i can highly recommend you do in coco, i use plant magics ''calmag +'' with great results.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Are you using cal mag m8 ? i can highly recommend you do in coco, i use plant magics ''calmag +'' with great results.


I only use dutch pro a+b grow I thought that's all id need I will have a look and will buy plant magic calmag if you think that will help,thanks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning arsholes  go on Baz loving the new video mate very nice ha ha ha you piss takin fucker you lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Been thinking of switching to plant magic a+b coco or plant magic old timers organic nutes anyone used these yet? I like canna its just I fancy a change go see if there's better out there ya get me


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fun day ( not ,,,, still bored )
> 
> lad came round , felt sorry for him , sent him on his way with 6.5 oscars for give away money of the ak as i dont want it , had a smoko in the kitchen and had to kick him out after an hour and a half as he wouldnt shut the fuck up , sativas for you , gave me a headacke of death all day , no fun
> 
> ...


sounds like you need an apprentice, let me send you my cv get me an interview...


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

tryin my hardest to pull off those fancy pics with my 4mp camera... 28 days 12/12 tomorrow.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

FFS My aunties boyfreind grows, hes a decent guy, but because of my cousin spoilt little bitch made them brake up with her nonsense 12 years old and she can control her mother little cunt wait till i see her child abuse aint even the word...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> tryin my hardest to pull off those fancy pics with my 4mp camera... 28 days 12/12 tomorrow.
> View attachment 2594540View attachment 2594541View attachment 2594542View attachment 2594543View attachment 2594544View attachment 2594545


Lookin good there kode very bushy mate what strain is it again


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin good there kode very bushy mate what strain is it again


master kush, got some dust on it after drillin holes in the wall for ventilation.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol you knob. How long she suppose to flower for? I'm in me last week of the ak now and another 3 for the haze canne wait


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol you knob. How long she suppose to flower for? I'm in me last week of the ak now and another 3 for the haze canne wait


9/11 weeks, startin the pk a week from tomorrow use untill week 6 starts i think or use for 9 days - 3 feeds.
gonna wait and see the trichomes for when to harvest at week 8 and keep checkin till its just ripe for the pickings...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 9/11 weeks, startin the pk a week from tomorrow use untill week 6 starts i think or use for 9 days - 3 feeds.
> gonna wait and see the trichomes for when to harvest at week 8 and keep checkin till its just ripe for the pickings...


Yeh man sounds like u got it dialled in I used the pk for 2 weeks and they seem to love it buds just sparkle in the light now like little diamonds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

fuckin hell iikode, that's more bush than an 80's porn mag there!


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin hell iikode, that's more bush than an 80's porn mag there!


i like em hairy mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

his about that then?


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2594559 his about that then?


i meant the plants you div not ur woman haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Ha ha ha tell be about it the hairy slag


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha tell be about it the hairy slag


av just got up at 9 sat and smoked a few, and watchin documentaries lmao. lazy sunday haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

And this daylight hours clock changing bollocks needs to fuck off have to pull me blind down to stop sun shining in,in the morning cuz lights come on at 8 now pffffff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeh u can't beat a nice lazy Sunday mate I did the kids a egg hunt this morning just got the little one to bed gotta get the dinner on soon wish I had a lazy Sunday lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And this daylight hours clock changing bollocks needs to fuck off have to pull me blind down to stop sun shining in,in the morning cuz lights come on at 8 now pffffff


yeah my lights messed up i thought my timer had fucked up again lmao, just changed it back to old hours to keep it 12/12
i meant change the hours to normal hours.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah my lights messed up i thought my timer had fucked up again lmao, just changed it back to old hours to keep it 12/12
> i meant change the hours to normal hours.


Yeh don't touch ya timer mate just leave it be don't wanna fuck a good thing up. I only change mine when I flip em cuz in veg they come on at 6 so I give em half jour extra for 2 days then flip em if u get what i mean


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh don't touch ya timer mate just leave it be don't wanna fuck a good thing up. I only change mine when I flip em cuz in veg they come on at 6 so I give em half jour extra for 2 days then flip em if u get what i mean


yeah i didnt make it clear, i switched it back this morning after thinking it had fucked up, so my timer says its 11 am right now not 12pm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh right Yeh sound mate


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh right Yeh sound mate


4 joints too many


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 4 joints too many


Ahhh u can't beat a good joint mate just talk in about em making me want another one fuck it why not the sun is shining the birds are singing I'm gonna bun another one lol. Flushed the ak this morning got ec down do 500 then flushed once more with mollasses can't wait till she's ready


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

sittin here wiv little ones watchin cbeebies and feelin a bit uncomfortable at what I see, bunch o nonces by the looks, but at least I am watchin live broadcast wiv no licence fee paid for 12 years. Started off by couldnt be arsed to actually get one but now its just too easy to not pay, here is the most recent episode wiv tv licence bods...3rd letter we are sending our man round etc £1000 fine bollox arse ache, me phones up and tells them to stop harassing me as I dont need a licence (true to date), they try for joinder by asking my name, I refuse to give it but i do give them the number on the letter, he asks for my mobile number which I refuse on the basis that I do not want to give it out. I then tell him I have no contract with his organisation, he tells me he will send his man round, I tell him "who will he ask for" as he has no name and that none of his agents have permission to enter my land and I withdraw "implied consent" meaning that if they show up they are technically trespassing....I asked him "do you understand" to which he relied "yes"...pmsl no tv fee for me (or yous lot now) ha ha ha, he actually thanked me for contacting them


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh u can't beat a good joint mate just talk in about em making me want another one fuck it why not the sun is shining the birds are singing I'm gonna bun another one lol. Flushed the ak this morning got ec down do 500 then flushed once more with mollasses can't wait till she's ready


nothin like a joint and a cuppa, specially when youv got nothing better to be doing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

well i've just burped the dog and smelly fingerez, washed up, put beef chunk chilli con carne in the slow cooker and am away to do battle with the back garden. 

first a shower and a bong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Beef chunk chilli ay sounds nice I'm just doin mince n potatoes and that nice n simple but fookin bostin. How's the dog and smelly fingers smellung then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

nice, i love mince n dumplings but her indoors absolutely refuses to eat gravy. drives me mad. if i want dumplings i make em in bolognese and even then she twisted her face cos they weren't soft like soup dumplings. 

her folks are doing a massive lamb joint for tea, tis easter after all 

The dog's still like hay at the moment, be another few days before the cure brings the smell back fully, though if you squeeze it it's lifting. the fingerez smells like cherry cream soda to me or ice cream.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> sittin here wiv little ones watchin cbeebies and feelin a bit uncomfortable at what I see, bunch o nonces by the looks, but at least I am watchin live broadcast wiv no licence fee paid for 12 years. Started off by couldnt be arsed to actually get one but now its just too easy to not pay, here is the most recent episode wiv tv licence bods...3rd letter we are sending our man round etc £1000 fine bollox arse ache, me phones up and tells them to stop harassing me as I dont need a licence (true to date), they try for joinder by asking my name, I refuse to give it but i do give them the number on the letter, he asks for my mobile number which I refuse on the basis that I do not want to give it out. I then tell him I have no contract with his organisation, he tells me he will send his man round, I tell him "who will he ask for" as he has no name and that none of his agents have permission to enter my land and I withdraw "implied consent" meaning that if they show up they are technically trespassing....I asked him "do you understand" to which he relied "yes"...pmsl no tv fee for me (or yous lot now) ha ha ha, he actually thanked me for contacting them


ive done the same,once you remove implied rights of access they will just send you a letter/visit every 2 years,people think its againt the law not to have a tv licence but it isn't its merely an act that the bbc are trying to con people out of, I have had a tv licence worker at the door and I said sorry m8 you are trespassing because I have removed implied rights of access as I don't wish to help fund the biggest pedophile ring in England and shut my door in his face lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 31, 2013)

just thrown in some lamb shanks, should be good in about 8 hours or so...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i've just burped the dog and smelly fingerez, washed up, put beef chunk chilli con carne in the slow cooker and am away to do battle with the back garden.
> 
> first a shower and a bong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

nice work ZV, minty lamb falling off the bone. can't whack it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Ha ha ha women are funny fuckers ain't they. That smelly fingers sounds nice is the dog crossed with the hog or something where doesn't get its name from? My mate did a grow of the hog and it was some nice gear very strong and fookin stunk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

our man from jockland DST, named it. it's half OG. there's more to the tale but i can't remember it.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 31, 2013)

mince n tatties!!!! mmmm lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2013)

The dog is: Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush so maybe Double O.G=DOG?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

OK sound cheers double og mofo lol.it just sounds like its gonna be knockout tackle DOG lol. Yeh mince n tatas just put a nice dollop of Colman's mustard in oh god nearly Spunked in me little frilly knickers lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 31, 2013)

or diesel maybe 



Saerimmner said:


> The dog is: Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush so maybe Double O.G=DOG?


----------



## delvite (Mar 31, 2013)

muh hahaha, shombody shtop me .................................................................. 







........................................................day 3 of veg


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

zVice said:


> or diesel maybe


U cracked any of your blue dream yet mate or any hso seeds?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Go on del boy lookin sweeeet mate I'm defo gonna try your cloning technique strait into coco looks good man


----------



## delvite (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on del boy lookin sweeeet mate I'm defo gonna try your cloning technique strait into coco looks good man


coco compost or straight potting/cutting compost stops them from yellowing as quick as in straight coco after they have rooted they fly m8 they are only 3 days since re-pot 

edit - if your gunna use straight coco make sure you soak/moisten it with some 1-1-1 = 5-5-5 @ 1/5 strength


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 31, 2013)

good stuff del , how long you gonna let em go before the flip? can see the front 3 are a ways ahead of the pack


----------



## delvite (Mar 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> good stuff del , how long you gonna let em go before the flip? can see the front 3 are a ways ahead of the pack


it may be the angle of the pic m8 but 3 of them are about a day behind the rest in growth but i have ways of slowing them down for the others to catch up. hopefully gunna leave them 28 days and get done what i need to in between ( topping,pinching/sc cropping & net training ) but wel see what the girls say to me


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 31, 2013)

delvite said:


> it may be the angle of the pic m8 but 3 of them are about a day behind the rest in growth but i have ways of slowing them down for the others to catch up. hopefully gunna leave them 28 days and get done what i need to in between ( topping,pinching/sc cropping & net training ) but wel see what the girls say to me


Should have some good size plants for flowering then pal, with your 1st run of critical were they all from seed ya?
will be trying some of the said techniques on my 4 new ladies, they're from seed tho so will have to wait a while. i normally just let the plants do their thing but i think its bout time i push the yields up!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2013)

Coco jiffy pellets soaked in a half strength mix of rhiz an calmag works wonders for cuts fuck all yellowing an roots 6-10 days had 100% success rate like that have only done about 70 cuts that way mind....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning arsholes  go on Baz loving the new video mate very nice ha ha ha you piss takin fucker you lol


lol, all done in jest m8,you know that.


did you northeasters like the intro music ? lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol, all done in jest m8,you know that.
> 
> 
> did you northeasters like the intro music ? lol


what page is your vid on baz? will have a looky


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> what page is your vid on baz? will have a looky


[video=youtube_share;vlS8AkUsp0I]http://youtu.be/vlS8AkUsp0I[/video]

there ya go me m8.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> [video=youtube_share;vlS8AkUsp0I]http://youtu.be/vlS8AkUsp0I[/video]
> 
> there ya go me m8.


 i like the door lol

beasty little forest you got there!


----------



## delvite (Mar 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Should have some good size plants for flowering then pal, with your 1st run of critical were they all from seed ya?
> will be trying some of the said techniques on my 4 new ladies, they're from seed tho so will have to wait a while. i normally just let the plants do their thing but i think its bout time i push the yields up!


 it came from a seed once over m8 lol but i just pick the best looking clones from clones of clones lol training is good once you crack it


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i like the door lol
> 
> beasty little forest you got there!


Cheers m8, bit of a bstard trying to keep it all good in a shed !


----------



## delvite (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> [video=youtube_share;vlS8AkUsp0I]http://youtu.be/vlS8AkUsp0I[/video]
> 
> there ya go me m8.


pmsl like


----------



## zVice (Mar 31, 2013)

Not yet, had to start some fems as 3 males in a row have put me behind schedule.

started grapefruit and choc heaven.



shawnybizzle said:


> U cracked any of your blue dream yet mate or any hso seeds?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2013)

zVice said:


> or diesel maybe


Yeah could well be am just guessing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2013)

afternoon cunts. day 49 today!! week 3 of pk,, lovely,

how is everyone this shitty easter sunday? just been to a pub,memorial thing and i shit u not the entire criminal elemant ofmy town was ther lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon cunts. day 49 today!! week 3 of pk,, lovely,
> 
> how is everyone this shitty easter sunday? just been to a pub,memorial thing and i shit u not the entire criminal elemant ofmy town was ther lmao


Happy Easter Ice Man. im just about to have a cake , so its spastic on-a-stick time for me !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2013)

lol,, we went to this memorial for this dead dude they all parise yet they forget he was a orrible cunt smack dealer anwyays good afternoon, bottle of wkd and a pint of stella £6.45.. fuking madness,
they had cakes on sticks n allsorts,, kids on one, feel knackered, il put it down to the hour sleep we lost,haha

anwyas fuk it,, shit to do plants to water,


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

i ve bin hittin the vaporizer all day, cracked open the claret and decided it was a realy gud idea to repot a plant that is 4 weeks flower, it jus needed constant feeding through stretch even tho its in a 7 gallon (28l?) smart pot wiv home made supersoil...never seen such a greedy bastard...never repotted,fuked, during flower either..luckily it went smoothe and now sits in rich soil in a 49l smart pot with 2 sub base airlines...hope she likes it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, we went to this memorial for this dead dude they all parise yet they forget he was a orrible cunt smack dealer anwyays good afternoon, bottle of wkd and a pint of stella £6.45.. fuking madness,
> they had cakes on sticks n allsorts,, kids on one, feel knackered, il put it down to the hour sleep we lost,haha
> 
> anwyas fuk it,, shit to do plants to water,



Its a busy old life when u got kids an that ain't it I was rushin round like a cunt this morning running me ak down the stairs in to the bathroom before the kids get up to flush it so they dont see it lol sweat on at 8 in the morning not good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

@ indikat whhooof I bet that was a bit tricky lol good job u pulled it off matey ghats a nice big old home for the roots they gonna love it


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ indikat whhooof I bet that was a bit tricky lol good job u pulled it off matey ghats a nice big old home for the roots they gonna love it


thanks man, this is the first plant that i have mainlined so maybe that explains it, I give my plants min 2 months veg and only use organic supersoil plus biobizz deffo wouldnt rec repotting in flower but I like experimenting wen high, prolly fucked it temporarirly as some say u dont wanna grow roots in flower, but ah say fuk it lets see what happens ...rules man who needs em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeh man I'm sure you'll be fine I've put more coco in the bottom of the pots in flower once but only a week or 2 into it and they were fine. In know what u mean about experimenting when ya stoned lol I do it all the time


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man I'm sure you'll be fine I've put more coco in the bottom of the pots in flower once but only a week or 2 into it and they were fine. In know what u mean about experimenting when ya stoned lol I do it all the time


Deffo man and i m sure gettin really high helps in the decision making and the seeing of the BS, herb farming is the fukin nuts wdyt?


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

ha ha easter wine hic http://www.bbr.com/products-13662-2010-berrys-good-ordinary-claret?list_tab_F=RI


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 31, 2013)

my pots are 25 litres does this mean they are 5gallon? I looked online but could only find liquid measurments which I think are different as it said 25 litres = 6.6gallons


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Near enough mate think 1 gallon is 4.4 ltrs


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my pots are 25 litres does this mean they are 5gallon? I looked online but could only find liquid measurments which I think are different as it said 25 litres = 6.6gallons


the yanks are a bit off wiv some equivalent measurements imo but this is the site giving gallon /litre sizes http://www.smartpots.com/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2013)

25 litres is 5.5 galons

or in U.S galons is 6.6


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 25 litres is 5.5 galons
> 
> or in U.S galons is 6.6


ah got it now there is a difference between us and uk gallons?


----------



## indikat (Mar 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> ah got it now there is a difference between us and uk gallons?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

@shawny, in a few weeks after this harvest mate im gettin rid of my 250 hps with classic cheap reflector if you want it, im gettin everything new after this grow so everythings goin on ebay anyway. mate ill knock the price down to somthin stupid and postage just for you...
you could get a mh bulb for it, for your new tent. av got a 4 inch extractor aswell for it, combined ill give it all to you and chuck in a cheap carbon fiulter while im at it.

av got a 250 cfl bulb 2700k and a 250 cfl 6400k massiv bulbs goin too once i get the broken one replaced as its only ran about 200 hours.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 31, 2013)

*

groupshot,

back left to right = DP-strawberry cough, psychosis, smelly fingerez (clone to flower no veg)

middle left to right = smell fingerez (the mum) x 4 gk exo

in front are 2 blue cheese clones with a week veg, these are in soil not coco....​




*


dropped rhizo and canna a+b in the room, wilko 4-5-8 and some seaweed extract, things are nice and green, and the roots are nice and dense...
the flower room uses 3 things that cost under a tenner for all 3 and these 3 only, no boosters, no rhizo etc, as they say, a fool and his money are easily parted...

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/plant-f...l/invt/0330924

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/wilkinson-fertiliser/wilkinson-rootgrow-mycorrhizal-fungi-15g/invt/0330967?VBMST=mycorrhizal

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/plant-food/wilko-seaweed-plant-feed-concentrated-800ml/invt/0300386


----------



## moggggys (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sounds like you need an apprentice, let me send you my cv get me an interview...


 lol , id run you fuckin raggid


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 31, 2013)

soil growers-what soil you guys using ive just used plant magic love it but i have to get it posted to me and i really dont want to order 100l to my house


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 31, 2013)

i use pro mix bought from local hydro store, though have 8 sacks of plant magic on watch list in my ebay for next time.... that's 400L getting delivered but all good, i dont grow at home.
2 wont be so bad dude, they're wrapped in blackout shit probably as well.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> soil growers-what soil you guys using ive just used plant magic love it but i have to get it posted to me and i really dont want to order 100l to my house


It's all wrapped when it comes any way m8 , I wouldn't sweat geting it deliverd . Or go pick up from local hydro shop .


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> lol , id run you fuckin raggid


no problem, im from this country and its like im a fuckin mexican lookin for work, all these polish runnin the place.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 31, 2013)

TicKle said:


> *
> 
> groupshot,
> 
> ...


dude , wilkinsons can be expensive

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Packsaddle-Organic-5-litre-Liquid-Seaweed-extract-plant-fertilizer-Stimulant-/180865149740?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2a1c672b2c

that will keep you going a while 

ignore the bottle , a bit every time for nitrates and uber green plants


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

My mrs won a Tossimo last night ! I've just had a chokamocamotherfucker in it . Mmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> My mrs won a Tossimo last night ! I've just had a chokamocamotherfucker in it . Mmmmmm


LOL YEH THER COOL AS FUK,, IM LOOKING FOR A COFFE MACHINE WAT KEEPS THE GALSS JUG WARM ON ITS HOTPLATE, U KNOW THE TYPE--caps soz lol no retypin

tickel why the fuk would u have sum shitty bluecheese in you room wen i gifted u physco ?? are u fucking nutz? ,,infact watever man forget it


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no problem, im from this country and its like im a fuckin mexican lookin for work, all these polish runnin the place.


Lmao a lot ! Fucking true m8 , try the transport industry ! Every other fucking driver is polish , and every 1 who works at distribution centres r pols ! FUCK ME ! THERE'S EVEN TWO FUCKING POL SHOPS IN MY LITTLE WELSH TOWN ! POOR MR LLEWELYN WHO OWNED THE "UNDERWARE 4 SHEEP" SHOP WHENT BUST ! wtf is going on ? AS IF AVIN TO WAIT TO GET UP THE FUCKING STEPS OF THE CAR PARK FOR A HERD OF ZULOOS LAST WEEK WASN'T ENOUGH ! I tell ya , we is all fucked !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL YEH THER COOL AS FUK,, IM LOOKING FOR A COFFE MACHINE WAT KEEPS THE GALSS JUG WARM ON ITS HOTPLATE, U KNOW THE TYPE--caps soz lol no retypin
> 
> tickel why the fuk would u have sum shitty bluecheese in you room wen i gifted u physco ?? are u fucking nutz? ,,infact watever man forget it


U never gifted me one , ! Ya tight cunt ! & I thought we were brothers !, lol only messin wit cha m8 , yes , I know what ya mean about the warmer ting , I prefer fresh , & only av 1 cup now & again . Coffe & weed dehydrate me like a cunt & leave me feeling like a mummy ! Lol


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao a lot ! Fucking true m8 , try the transport industry ! Every other fucking driver is polish , and every 1 who works at distribution centres r pols ! FUCK ME ! THERE'S EVEN TWO FUCKING POL SHOPS IN MY LITTLE WELSH TOWN ! POOR MR LLEWELYN WHO OWNED THE "UNDERWARE 4 SHEEP" SHOP WHENT BUST ! wtf is going on ? AS IF AVIN TO WAIT TO GET UP THE FUCKING STEPS OF THE CAR PARK FOR A HERD OF ZULOOS LAST WEEK WASN'T ENOUGH ! I tell ya , we is all fucked !


this is the ratio for busses in my area. polish - polish - paki - polish - polish - white - polish - nigger, whats a fuckin nigger too cold for em up here.


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> U never gifted me one , ! Ya tight cunt ! & I thought we were brothers !, lol only messin wit cha m8 , yes , I know what ya mean about the warmer ting , I prefer fresh , & only av 1 cup now & again . Coffe & weed dehydrate me like a cunt & leave me feeling like a mummy ! Lol


when i get too stoned and need to do somthing i drink coffe, refreshes me and stops me from being drowsy like a crack head onlywith grass that happend lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> @shawny, in a few weeks after this harvest mate im gettin rid of my 250 hps with classic cheap reflector if you want it, im gettin everything new after this grow so everythings goin on ebay anyway. mate ill knock the price down to somthin stupid and postage just for you...
> you could get a mh bulb for it, for your new tent. av got a 4 inch extractor aswell for it, combined ill give it all to you and chuck in a cheap carbon fiulter while im at it.
> 
> av got a 250 cfl bulb 2700k and a 250 cfl 6400k massiv bulbs goin too once i get the broken one replaced as its only ran about 200 hours.


Yeh cheers man thanks for keeping me in mind bro if its cheap enough I'll tay it off ya mate strait away how much will postage be tho?


----------



## TicKle (Mar 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL YEH THER COOL AS FUK,, IM LOOKING FOR A COFFE MACHINE WAT KEEPS THE GALSS JUG WARM ON ITS HOTPLATE, U KNOW THE TYPE--caps soz lol no retypin
> 
> tickel why the fuk would u have sum shitty bluecheese in you room wen i gifted u physco ?? are u fucking nutz? ,,infact watever man forget it


variety is the spice of life, besides, i was gifted them as clones from a guy i know, says they are good, so worth a run, the pscho gets it's turn next, 4 cuts off what you gifted me going in this week, i have yet to try it tbh, but cant wait.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> U never gifted me one , ! Ya tight cunt ! & I thought we were brothers !, lol only messin wit cha m8 , yes , I know what ya mean about the warmer ting , I prefer fresh , & only av 1 cup now & again . Coffe & weed dehydrate me like a cunt & leave me feeling like a mummy ! Lol


na we live on nescafe original but its pain always boiling the kettle up, i got a cafeyteyer but its only a single cup and i got it to see if i stil had the pallit for propper coffee,, i do, u lot grow peppers in ya rooms,,could i grow a small coffee plant?? anwyas yeh so im thining get a normal coffee machine wat stays warm on its hotplate then set it to a timer so its ready for wen i fall down the stairs each morning??

sounds goo in theory, i should as TTT hes the resident toff amongs us innit..lmao
perfect copy of welcome to the punch,, tyvm 



TicKle said:


> variety is the spice of life, besides, i was gifted them as clones from a guy i know, says they are good, so worth a run, the pscho gets it's turn next, 4 cuts off what you gifted me going in this week, i have yet to try it tbh, but cant wait.


aye variety is the spice of life,, so cough up u stingy cunt!


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 31, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> soil growers-what soil you guys using ive just used plant magic love it but i have to get it posted to me and i really dont want to order 100l to my house


I bought 100 litres of canna coco and it came wrapped in black plastic then put in 2 boxes I think most will deliver discreetly especially from ebay everything I bought from ebay came packaged good with no way of telling what was in the package.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahhh fuck yer coffee it tastes like shit man its all about the tea Yorkshire tea that's what its all about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I bought 100 litres of canna coco and it came wrapped in black plastic then put in 2 boxes I think most will deliver discreetly especially from ebay everything I bought from ebay came packaged good with no way of telling what was in the package.


less stress mate just use a good hydro supplier on ebay look for top rated seller



shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh fuck yer coffee it tastes like shit man its all about the tea Yorkshire tea that's what its all about


 aye teh awife agrees she only drinks yorkshire tea,, nothing elese not even pg tips nicksies tentleys lol,, all about yorkshire,, shes drinking more nescafe atm,, but thats just me coz coffee is easier to make than tea, plus she haes propepr coffee

anwyyas im off gunna watch utopia downloaded the bitch!!

cya


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 31, 2013)

if in England we use 5 gallon pot which are 24ish litres are the American 5gallon pots smaller coz there measurements are different to ours,cheers for the advice yesterday I fed them this morning at 1/4 feed moved the fan so the air isn't blowing directly on the rhino,i think the splashing the nutes on leaves obviously fucked up the leaves a bit but the rhino is a lighter green than my super bud im getting some calmag and hope this will help because I don't want the bitch turning yellow on me,could the reason of the lighter green be that the rhino didn't have enough nutes coz coco has no nutes in and I didn't give any for the first week and when I started I only gave 1/10 strength,now ive started giving more when will I start to notice if it is helping? its my first tie with coco but soil is way easier imo as you don't have to worry about nutes for the first 3-4 weeks and by then they are strong and can take the odd fuck up,i only chose coco coz ive heard the yield is better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

She got good taste mate nothin but the best lol. Watched all of utupia my heads still fooked lol twas good tho. C bit mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2013)

@Trichome Yeh defo get some plant magic magne cal its the bollocks and there proberbly different shades of green because there different strains. I've only grown in soil once and I knew nothing about weed then it was about 13 Yeh ago lol didn't get much but it was nice.now I just do coco and its sound mate.what I do before I plant any seeds is flush the coco with your 1/4 strength nute mix give it a good squeeze out so its not soaked just nice n moist then its ready for action mate u just gotta prep it first 

Right off to bed now duck c bit


----------



## iiKode (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers man thanks for keeping me in mind bro if its cheap enough I'll tay it off ya mate strait away how much will postage be tho?


send me a pm with skype address or summit so wea int blabbin around annoyin these folks...


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh fuck yer coffee it tastes like shit man its all about the tea Yorkshire tea that's what its all about



Me too m8 , I av about 10 cups a day !


----------



## indikat (Apr 1, 2013)

april fools day...be a winner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4taD0tA-6mk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

thompsons punjana tea and stove top coffee all the way. i got one of those moca pots for xmas. hand grinding the nuts takes forever mind. and you need a 9 person moca pot for decent sized normal person mugs of coffee. deffo perks you up like.

I've been looking at getting an waterfarm but they're 65-80 quid. ffs for 2 buckets some hose and a pump!?!?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> april fools day...be a winner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4taD0tA-6mk


Pmsl what a fat ugly cunt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Punjana tea and stove top coffee are you a posh Geordie? .anything to do with growing is bloody expensive.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thompsons punjana tea and stove top coffee all the way. i got one of those moca pots for xmas. hand grinding the nuts takes forever mind. and you need a 9 person moca pot for decent sized normal person mugs of coffee. deffo perks you up like.
> 
> I've been looking at getting an waterfarm but they're 65-80 quid. ffs for 2 buckets some hose and a pump!?!?


Make one or sell half oz and your laughing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

hahah aye i'm geet posh me man lmfao. i just like strong tea and the flavour of decent coffee is way better than instant. don't be picturing me as some hipster cunt down the starbucks having a mocafropawopchopalatte 

aye i'm just going to bite the bullet and form out i think. i'd make one like the dwc but finding two square buckets at the right volumes is going to be a right arse ache.


----------



## delvite (Apr 1, 2013)

goood morning u-fekin-k'ers  i wonder what fun i have on april fools. 
got gifted some buds but got to mashed and cant remember what they were lol ................................................



..........................................................mmmmmm tasty ​


----------



## Tomselik (Apr 1, 2013)

Jesus this thread is non stop isn't it fellas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye i'm geet posh me man lmfao. i just like strong tea and the flavour of decent coffee is way better than instant. don't be picturing me as some hipster cunt down the starbucks having a mocafropawopchopalatte
> 
> aye i'm just going to bite the bullet and form out i think. i'd make one like the dwc but finding two square buckets at the right volumes is going to be a right arse ache.


Ha ha man I don't picture you like that mate I can't imagine many of us on here are like that unless there's any uni cunts in here lol  Yeh splash out ya tight cunt bet u got loads a cash anyways  I was lookin at how to make a spray cloner thing fuck that just gonna buy the rooting gear n that lot


----------



## indikat (Apr 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl what a fat ugly cunt lol


 he does a follow up where he ses e now has diabetes but is dating a swimsuit model..affinknot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

lol I work through the week. the grow is more for the breeding and pays the odd nice trip. i'm not howard marks lol. the bit i took down recent is still curing. for once with grade i'm going to treat it well. 

i've done my snips same way that you have for donkeys an all of a sudden i'm having no joy. i knocked up a tiny soup pot dwc cloner for less than a tenner, roll of gaffer tape (the soup obv) airline i had hanging about and a 3quid airpump from 'A UK Seller' aye reet oh... airstone was a quid. dish scrubber instead of a root riot or rockwool. 

I'm working on designs for a mark 2, tupperware isle is a gold mine. cake saver and a bowl n your away.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thompsons punjana tea and stove top coffee all the way. i got one of those moca pots for xmas. hand grinding the nuts takes forever mind. and you need a 9 person moca pot for decent sized normal person mugs of coffee. deffo perks you up like.
> 
> I've been looking at getting an waterfarm but they're 65-80 quid. ffs for 2 buckets some hose and a pump!?!?



http://www.grotec.co.uk/Item/1386 the waterfarms r sligjtly cheaper m8 but u better off with the aqua yoeld far more for.less effort


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Ha ha ha I know what u sayin mate.and Yeh u gotta treat nice weed good ain't ya I took a little snippet off the gth and ak been drying for 2 days and the ak smells kinda fruity but the gth still a bit grassy at the mo a few more days and she'll be sound

Oh and I can just imagine some old biddy talkin to ya about Tupperware when your tryin to figure out what's gonna work best n shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2013)

IF any of ya are going to london today... http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/03/31/shard-helter-skelter-_n_2989408.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> http://www.grotec.co.uk/Item/1386 the waterfarms r sligjtly cheaper m8 but u better off with the aqua yoeld far more for.less effort


ordered the aqua, a round airstone and a pump to go with. mod the thing to be dwc and recirc. i'm going for it. if i can smash the yield off my coco i'll switch to 4 aqua's and just run that. 


shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha I know what u sayin mate.and Yeh u gotta treat nice weed good ain't ya I took a little snippet off the gth and ak been drying for 2 days and the ak smells kinda fruity but the gth still a bit grassy at the mo a few more days and she'll be sound
> 
> Oh and I can just imagine some old biddy talkin to ya about Tupperware when your tryin to figure out what's gonna work best n shit


aye am just waiting on the dog to lose the grassy hay smell, it's coming but a few days and it'll be there. 

and aye, you get some funny looks stood trying to fit the lid of a cake storer onto allsorts of different tupperware and buckets believe me


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 1, 2013)

You'll smash it by far m8.... Its jst a pain in the arse cleanin the pebble lol,a ran an airstone last time a used it never really noticed much diff,the aquafarm oxygenates the water as it sends it up the pipe and out the drip ring. Could always fling in 5ml per 10l of oxyplus (15% h2o2) keeps the bug larvae out and adds extra oxygen


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 1, 2013)

shaunmike said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.​





shaunmike said:


> *lol I work through the week. the grow is more for the breeding and pays the odd nice trip. i'm not howard marks lol. the bit i took down recent is still curing. for once with grade i'm going to treat it well.
> 
> i've done my snips same way that you have for donkeys an all of a sudden i'm having no joy. i knocked up a tiny soup pot dwc cloner for less than a tenner, roll of gaffer tape (the soup obv) airline i had hanging about and a 3quid airpump from 'A UK Seller' aye reet oh... airstone was a quid. dish scrubber instead of a root riot or rockwool.
> 
> I'm working on designs for a mark 2, tupperware isle is a gold mine. cake saver and a bowl n your away. *


cant think of your own thing to say so you copy these two comments got to be a foreigner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah i'm starting a list of shit i need, nute run is on the cards. drip clean, oxyplus was on the cards for the coco pots but it'll do both. n some rhizo. ph up. bout 20 sheets.

I reckon I'll easy rinse the coco yield but the flavour might be poorer. you hear folks say hydro tastes poorer than coco and coco tastes poorer than soil. and organic in super soil tastes better than BnQ john innes # fuckin 3 or whatever. and by the time you've listened to it all you haven't a fucking clue. so i'll do it for myself and judge.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2013)

Where has everyone disappeared to just recently? Hardly seem to see any of the old lot these days lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 1, 2013)

Tastes there as long as u gve it a good flush n a proper dry Don. Would stsy away fae ripen am by wae that pish still leaves a harshness to the smoke. Its true too many opinions tho,each to their own in ma view...


----------



## indikat (Apr 1, 2013)

Today was in the veg tent, took cuts from Dutch Passion blueberry and white widow and tutankamon fro pyramid, then lollipopped the three and supercropped the new growth....they look fukin terrible ha ha


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Tastes there as long as u gve it a good flush n a proper dry Don. Would stsy away fae ripen am by wae that pish still leaves a harshness to the smoke. Its true too many opinions tho,each to their own in ma view...


i was due to start using ripen in a week or 2 (week7-8 flower) m8, never used b4. You recon not ? does it fuck with taste ? been trying bud candy which i was gifted on this crop also.


----------



## indikat (Apr 1, 2013)

jus set up a new clone box (B&Q clear plastic box) sits on top of an air ducted hood which is runnin the 600w mh for the veg tent. The surface temp of the metal hood is 82f, on top of the box is a 8 bar square T5...ummm..i have a plastic box with cuts sitiing on an MH air cooled hood wiv a T5 on top of the box and the enviro seems cushtee ...fer now


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 1, 2013)

Been looking at the under current systems lately I want 1 ! Emagine hitting 30 oz's a plant ! Fucking crazy shit.


----------



## indikat (Apr 1, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Been looking at the under current systems lately I want 1 ! Emagine hitting 30 oz's a plant ! Fucking crazy shit.


yeah and ive been lookin at holidays in mexico pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2013)

can one of my learned friends give me some advise please. im in coco ,using canna nutes ( bud XL in place of boost) and an bud candy. i have canna flush and GH ripen. can any one tell me how and when to use them please ? i thought the ripen might counter the bud candy , or the flush might ! hope u can understand what im on about ! 

BIG THANKS, in advance.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Been looking at the under current systems lately I want 1 ! Emagine hitting 30 oz's a plant ! Fucking crazy shit.


surely it would have to be a fkn tree for 30 oz mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Where has everyone disappeared to just recently? Hardly seem to see any of the old lot these days lol


ripped people then couldnt show ther heads due to shame


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> can one of my learned friends give me some advise please. im in coco ,using canna nutes ( bud XL in place of boost) and an bud candy. i have canna flush and GH ripen. can any one tell me how and when to use them please ? i thought the ripen might counter the bud candy , or the flush might ! hope u can understand what im on about !
> 
> BIG THANKS, in advance.


baz, my head's so fucked with the dont flush, its detrimental to your grow argument, cant even think straight to answer u a min dude. few bongs, joint of oil and a capsule of oil orally may have bit to do with it too.... I have checked loads of the vids on greenhouse seeds grows and others and have not seen one not do a flush of some sort, surely they cant all be wrong innit? i just dunno, would hate to get to harvest trying it to find they all smoke like shit you know?

type in do not flush your plants on youtube and youll find out all you need to know on flushing and how to do it and when etc. lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ripped people then couldnt show ther heads due to shame


the long slow walk of shame..?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2013)

ghe ripen ust stop all other nutes and feed that ONLY then a day or 3 flush wen done, run for 10-14 days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Easy Baz I've never used the flush or bud candy or bud XL and when I do flush I do it a week or so prior harvest I'm in 20 ltrs pots so I'll run 30 ltrs strait tap water through em then make 20 ltrs up with a spoon full of mollasses in then run all that through it.I swear it makes my bud taste cleaner and if our run off is a bit high ph wise I use lemon juice to pH it down. I know I'm gonna get ripped but that's what I doooos


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

i have a bottle of canna flush and have had it for months, its still unopened, for the moment.... flushing??? touchy subject atm.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 1, 2013)

flushing is VERY debatable but then so is everything to do with growing otherwise we would all be doing it exactly the same way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeh I'm not sure about all these flush products if your gonna flush do a flush and just use plain water that's what a flush is IMO


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

this is what i have going in at feeding time, all advanced nutrients except the pk 13/14 (Canna)


sensi bloom a and b.... all through flower
overdrive.... week 5 and 6 flower
pk13/14..... wk 5 ONCE
sensizym.... all through grow
bud candy.... all through flower
b-52.... all through grow

after also having

big bud.... wk 2-5 of flower
voodoo juice.... 1st 2 weeks of veg and flower
carboload.... 2nd til 4th week of veg
bud ignitor.... 1st 2 weeks of flower
no shock.... (as clones and when repotted)


hence the reason im so apprehensive about the whole thing.... 

mutant trial to the rescue....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheers for all you're reply's lads, I suppose I will go on trial & erro , whilst taking all you're comments onboard & using them as guidelines ! @ Dr O W M, love nice oil m8 ! Used to use it in cakes , v nice.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm not sure about all these flush products if your gonna flush do a flush and just use plain water that's what a flush is IMO


yeah i agree with that flush solution is surely just another chemical going in to wash others out??? 

one extra thought..........they dont get flushed outdoors, so hmmm?????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yeah i agree with that flush solution is surely just another chemical going in to wash others out???
> 
> one extra thought..........they dont get flushed outdoors, so hmmm?????


Yeh know what you sayin there mate but I think soil doesn't hold and retain salts like coco does.but there is a thing called rain


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2013)

fuk flushing especially fuk 2 weeks of it anyways,, a few days is all thats needed and even then its not a "flush" its just feed with plain water,

the GHE ripens touchy stuff, im not competely sold but diffrent strokes an all,, it seems like its not doig shit but then all of a sudden its harvest time,,

felt the nugs on my kali today for the first time,, fuking like pebbles, these is the hardent buds ive done to date, 50% amber hairs so not long to go


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/hydro-journals/201350677-heaths-tree-grows.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ripped people then couldnt show ther heads due to shame


Really? What have i missed lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers for all you're reply's lads, I suppose I will go on trial & erro , whilst taking all you're comments onboard & using them as guidelines ! @ Dr O W M, love nice oil m8 ! Used to use it in cakes , v nice.


i just pop it into a capsule, emptied of whatever shaite was innit first of course, lol. or make a spliff with solid and/or herb in it too , sucker for the bong too so thats a constant also,

 i'm a glutten m8, cant help myself.


cant wait to make my own oil for 1st time in a few weeks, harvest time to be precise. i ws gonna dedicated my whole grow to it til some wiseman reminded me it was my first time and i may fuck it up, along with my whole crop.... very sensible guy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk flushing especially fuk 2 weeks of it anyways,, a few days is all thats needed and even then its not a "flush" its just feed with plain water,
> 
> the GHE ripens touchy stuff, im not competely sold but diffrent strokes an all,, it seems like its not doig shit but then all of a sudden its harvest time,,
> 
> felt the nugs on my kali today for the first time,, fuking like pebbles, these is the hardent buds ive done to date, 50% amber hairs so not long to go


Yeh man can't beat hard nuggets my ak's like that main colas rock hard mate she's about ready I'd say 2 weeks max.

Try just flushing 1 of your plants and I mean flush it 2-3 x the amount of your pot size and tell me it don't taste better


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh know what you sayin there mate but I think soil doesn't hold and retain salts like coco does.but there is a thing called rain


where i was thinking in terms of outdoors i doubt they have the monthly rainfall over 10 square miles to fill a pop bottle pmsl. yeah natural soil has the enzymes n shit to sort it all out naturally and one more thought, doubt they get fed much nutes outdoors anyway innit so not need a flush, au natural apart from maybe a irrigation system, but if they do that, they could nute the water up anyways.... not sure about that one. 

fk me im stoned.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Really? What have i missed lol


this n that!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2013)

@Dr O W M , u any were near me ( S/ Wales) u don't know chicken head by any chance ? The only guy I had oil off , his m8 bought it in up his arse from morocco , phew !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> where i was thinking in terms of outdoors i doubt they have the monthly rainfall over 10 square miles to fill a pop bottle pmsl. yeah natural soil has the enzymes n shit to sort it all out naturally and one more thought, doubt they get fed much nutes outdoors anyway innit so not need a flush, au natural apart from maybe a irrigation system, but if they do that, they could nute the water up anyways.... not sure about that one.
> 
> fk me im stoned.


summin like this

http://youtu.be/Z5zZCXYbfs4


have a look at the size of those babies, 7lb a plant.... WTF?????


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Dr , u any were near me ( S/ Wales) u don't know chicken head by any chance ? The only guy I had oil off , his m8 bought it in up his arse from morocco , phew !


yeah m8, down that way... i know of a chicken head from swansea, penlan i think, but my stuff aint been up anyones arse i hope pmsl. this is like the 10th or 12th syringe ive had so he must have a big arse pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yeah m8, down that way... i know of a chicken head from swansea, penlan i think, but my stuff aint been up anyones arse i hope pmsl. this is like the 10th or 12th syringe ive had so he must have a big arse pmsl


Pmsl, yeh, he was known as "huge arse Tom " lol , he was Moroccan , owned kerbab shop down that way ! , I'm up p/pool way now .


----------



## moggggys (Apr 1, 2013)

the undisputed largest grower ive ever come across was krusty , the size was out of this world 

Heath also had his moments , bloody nice fella our Heath Robinson , we were both fucking about with racking and whatnot at the same time with him as an inspiration , got alot of respect for him 



dont fancy trimming this , ive grown thai indoors with a similiar plant , its whats known as a proper twat to deal with 



these also produced well , grown indoors started at xmas then dropped outdoors in april , thats in irigation system but the plants were fed by hand , loads of organics means not alot of feeds needed


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 1, 2013)

birth control pill.
dissolve in 1.5L of water.
put seeds in bottle and let them soak over night.
the next morning treat them as you would any other seed.
the seeds take in estrogen from the pill and have more of a chance of becoming female. I just copied and pasted this from another site I was on is this correct or bullsh1t has anyone tried this?because id like to get reg seeds(mr nice or kaliman) for my next grow and would like to increase the female/male ratio.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 1, 2013)

hi I thought id take a pic b4 I turn the lights off for the night,the dark green one is my 1week old super bud and the other one is 2weeks old white rhino but I think it has a magnesium def so im getting magnecal and hope this will darken her a bit I know some strains vary in shades of green but theres no harm in using it anyway,cant wait till they get big enough for me to put under the screen and start training them


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2013)

howdy folks hope all are good?

this is the blueberry well thats what i been told it is anyway, pics are 8days into 12/12 after a 3wk veg from small clone, 10ltr airpots in bio-bizz all mix using grow n bloom.


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 2, 2013)

morning guys. well today has been fucking stressed for me and the plants. nearly decapitated them adjusting the light (second time this week). i let it drop to 15 degrees last night wich aint very good! a case of slight over fert and i had to supercrop them (at week 4) since there's only 10 inches of room left. how much bullshit can these things take before they end up growing bollocks! scary times


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 2, 2013)

Good morning lads n lassies. How are we all?
@ic3, gis a shout on skype mate


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 2, 2013)

Good mogodon everybody , sun is fucking beaming today !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2597402View attachment 2597403
> 
> howdy folks hope all are good?
> 
> this is the blueberry well thats what i been told it is anyway, pics are 8days into 12/12 after a 3wk veg from small clone, 10ltr airpots in bio-bizz all mix using grow n bloom.


Lookin sweet old boy you top them? Looks like there's no main cola or did it just grow like that? Either way it's lookin good geezer some nice fast growth an looks like it will do sound with abit of lst, any early pong comin threw yet mate?

Thats reminded me aswell mate I need to grab another 10l air...lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Good mogodon everybody , sun is fucking beaming today !


Same ere Baz still fuckin freezing tho lol....


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 2, 2013)

kids riding around on gay scooters outside and kicking footballs. its wrong to say but i want to take a baseball bat too their heads.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> morning guys. well today has been fucking stressed for me and the plants. nearly decapitated them adjusting the light (second time this week). i let it drop to 15 degrees last night wich aint very good! a case of slight over fert and i had to supercrop them (at week 4) since there's only 10 inches of room left. how much bullshit can these things take before they end up growing bollocks! scary times


should try scrog if height is an issue,i have 6.5 ft height but im still doing scrog


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

goooooood afternoon uk'ers. just droppin a quick pic before the video update is embedded 







.................................................day 5 of 400w veg. the rest of the pics are in my journal  bbol with the update peace out


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> should try scrog if height is an issue,i have 6.5 ft height but im still doing scrog


yeh man i tried with one of these bunjee scrog jobs but it didnt do much good. this strain ive got at the minute is proper leggy so it doesnt help my plight out too much!


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeh man i tried with one of these bunjee scrog jobs but it didnt do much good. this strain ive got at the minute is proper leggy so it doesnt help my plight out too much!


yeah some strains aint too good for scrog but try drilling holes in your pot and tie her down if you do this it should make the plants lower branches compete to be top cola and you will have more tops,cant wait till the day England copy America and make growing legal then we can use a whole room instead of hiding what were doing in cupbards etc lol.


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

here we go growers, just a little update to show how im controlling growth ..........................

[video=youtube;eAZC89YWk2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZC89YWk2w[/video]

.....................ahhhh alls good n green in the delvitonian garden ​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 2, 2013)

delvite said:


> here we go growers, just a little update to show how im controlling growth ..........................
> 
> 
> 
> .....................ahhhh alls good n green in the delvitonian garden ​


WAYYIII like!!


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WAYYIII like!!


 weigh eye eye eye like  whey aye lyk lol!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 2, 2013)

looking forward to see what those critical kush come out like, had my eye on them for my next grow ment to be strong as and a real high yielder.....how high you got your lights there?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 2, 2013)

delvite said:


> weigh eye eye eye like  whey aye lyk lol!


fuk me wer did u find MY enigma machine?? lol


seriously tho they look fine m8,,


SAMBO--- look good them mate but u got sum yellowing going on,, u got a lil N def>?


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> looking forward to see what those critical kush come out like, had my eye on them for my next grow ment to be strong as and a real high yielder.....how high you got your lights there?


its a gr8 strain m8 high yield and very nice stone. lights are about 1 meter from the tops to promote stretch, il lower it once they meet my height requirements


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me wer did u find MY enigma machine?? lol
> 
> 
> seriously tho they look fine m8,,


cheers m8 us northerners aint that bad lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 2, 2013)

delvite said:


> its a gr8 strain m8 high yield and very nice stone. lights are about 1 meter from the tops to promote stretch, il lower it once they meet my height requirements


y would u wanna promote stretch? wouldnt that give u big node spacing? im thinkin of putting sum of my buds in a sok and go kosh sum1 ther that hard!! lmao,, no shit, but with dence buds i get parra bowt bud rot ther on ther last week of pk today on 0.5ml a day now then just base and buts for the last 2 weeks, cant fucking wait

im a northerner,, not quaite as north as you but northern none the less


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> y would u wanna promote stretch? wouldnt that give u big node spacing? im thinkin of putting sum of my buds in a sok and go kosh sum1 ther that hard!! lmao,, no shit, but with dence buds i get parra bowt bud rot ther on ther last week of pk today on 0.5ml a day now then just base and buts for the last 2 weeks, cant fucking wait
> 
> im a northerner,, not quaite as north as you but northern none the less


with a little stretch i get better air flow and less garden work m8, its all about timing and temps il drop the light down in about a week to fill them out properly and limit the stretch - this is controlling growth 

ive been length and width of this corporation we call the uk but never lost the geordie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

ye can tek the lad oot the toon Del. but your blood'll always be black n white striped


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ye can tek the lad oot the toon Del. but your blood'll always be black n white striped


thats the one m8 - bumped my head the other day, every1 sees tweetys - i see magpies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got two nesting in a tree out the back garden. clever fucking things have wrapped a placcy bag into the weave and get this, put a fuckin roof on the nest. no shit! i couldn't believe it. clever shite.

poppa magpie puffs his chest out and beasts the seagulls away from the scran so he can take it back to his lass.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 2, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> summin like this
> 
> http://youtu.be/Z5zZCXYbfs4
> 
> ...


or this one show the irrigation shit they got going on.... impressive!

[video=youtube_share;fT1hry-F_Zg]http://youtu.be/fT1hry-F_Zg[/video]


oh yeah, the irrigation bit is about an hr and half in....


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got two nesting in a tree out the back garden. clever fucking things have wrapped a placcy bag into the weave and get this, put a fuckin roof on the nest. no shit! i couldn't believe it. clever shite.
> 
> poppa magpie puffs his chest out and beasts the seagulls away from the scran so he can take it back to his lass.


Av had the same magpies nestin in ma garden for 3 yrs,caught the cat last night inches away from goin in the nest,bless her she's only 8 months old fuckin things would eat her alive lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

i love having them about. salute the pair afore i go to the match. good luck for us geordies  going to need it, fulham on sat.


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got two nesting in a tree out the back garden. clever fucking things have wrapped a placcy bag into the weave and get this, put a fuckin roof on the nest. no shit! i couldn't believe it. clever shite.
> 
> poppa magpie puffs his chest out and beasts the seagulls away from the scran so he can take it back to his lass.


they are mint m8, check the nest when they leave. last nest i checked had a £900 diamond engagement ring in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd have to cut the neighbours tree doon. lol. good score that fella


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 2, 2013)

fuking saluting magpies, lol the wife does that or if she see's one wer ther for about half our looking for its partner! fucking thing,same with 3 grates and spitting bak if u walk on em, let alone taking a 10 min detour if you can get passed with the pram superstitions

i hate cumming to the end of a grow u get so fucking parranoid, the wife was in council office and a cid wa sin ther she thinks she heard him get a layout of a council house but coulndt read the address,, THANX LUV!!make my parra even worse, then a hour later blue flashing l;ites nr mine, fuking paramedic, but i dint know that at 1st did i!! hahaha


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 2, 2013)

1 week old today and off to a good start. stretch has been kept to a minimum and the mutant looking one does seem to be evening out more every day , should be good to transplant within the next week maybe.
has anyone ordered from emerald on the road? looks to be one of the best sellers with the best hash and a 100% record to boot. that culero looks bomb!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 1 week old today and off to a good start. stretch has been kept to a minimum and the mutant looking one does seem to be evening out more every day , should be good to transplant within the next week maybe.
> has anyone ordered from emerald on the road? looks to be one of the best sellers with the best hash and a 100% record to boot. that culero looks bomb!


Yeah emeralds spot on, his Ali baba hash is nice for the price


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah emeralds spot on, his Ali baba hash is nice for the price


£32 for 5g i think. seen he ships a kilo of it for £1950. i'd haul 10-12 grand from that fuck me sideways. 
think i'd go for the culero at £48 for 5g, never tried butt hash!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 2, 2013)

fucking right i'm ordering tonight lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> or this one show the irrigation shit they got going on.... impressive!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fT1hry-F_Zg]http://youtu.be/fT1hry-F_Zg[/video]
> 
> ...


 did you see this bloke try and repot, omg what a fukin dogs dinner broke the rootball in two and claimed it had shallow roots ha ha


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> did you see this bloke try and repot, omg what a fukin dogs dinner broke the rootball in two and claimed it had shallow roots ha ha


found it the fun starts at 1652, how not to repot pmsl


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 2, 2013)

i put it on to show the irrigation system, starts about 1hr 5min as it goes, not hr n half as i first posted... oh and to show those huge fkn trees at the end... lol think he's more of a tv guy than grower guy if you know what i mean pmsl


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> i put it on to show the irrigation system, starts about 1hr 5min as it goes, not hr n half as i first posted... oh and to show those huge fkn trees at the end... lol think he's more of a tv guy than grower guy if you know what i mean pmsl


@ the dr this sort of thing is very entertaining, some baby out of college stikkin to the script no matter what fuk ups he makes...


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

View attachment 2597693has anyone tried this lst method to get the most tops without topping,or has anyone seen this work because im prepared to try this instead of topping but would like to know your opinions first.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 2, 2013)

what a royal fuckin tard , he gets his hands in to remove the plant !!!! what a pro , didnt even move the label 

so hes now royally fucked up the rootball and hes now planted the poor thing into fresh yeah ? i know what ill do is use the soil thats full off the roots thats snapped off and cover the plant with this , who doesnt like the now rotting roots to grow into !!!!! 

i love these grow like a pro , i never get to watch them to the end


----------



## moggggys (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2597693has anyone tried this lst method to get the most tops without topping,or has anyone seen this work because im prepared to try this instead of topping but would like to know your opinions first.


never tried it but have seen it , personnaly i wouldnt bother , way too much work involved and loads of veg time when you may as well use a screen


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

moggggys said:


> what a royal fuckin tard , he gets his hands in to remove the plant !!!! what a pro , didnt even move the label
> 
> so hes now royally fucked up the rootball and hes now planted the poor thing into fresh yeah ? i know what ill do is use the soil thats full off the roots thats snapped off and cover the plant with this , who doesnt like the now rotting roots to grow into !!!!!
> 
> i love these grow like a pro , i never get to watch them to the end


This sort of thing impresses surfers and girls


----------



## moggggys (Apr 2, 2013)

fella i used to know ( john where the fuck are you brother ?) , 10 oz a time , 250 hps , in a clean as a whistle set up 



got more pics if anyones interested


----------



## moggggys (Apr 2, 2013)

paid the rent on the new place today , we move in a few days , if i go missing its because bt cant get my shit together before the 17th !!!! , no internet except the mrs phone for 2 weeks , id better fill this bugger with porn and crazy shit for something to do on the evenings 

oh the rent ? shit cheap , paid 6 months in advance and it only came to £10,500

feels like ive been taken up the shitter


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 2, 2013)

never used the road b4 you guys send it to your house while growing seems abit sketchy to me


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 2, 2013)

Originally Posted by *trichome 1*Attachment 2597693has anyone tried this lst method to get the most tops without topping,or has anyone seen this work because im prepared to try this instead of topping but would like to know your opinions first.



moggggys said:


> never tried it but have seen it , personnaly i wouldnt bother , way too much work involved and loads of veg time when you may as well use a screen


i tried it with a blueberry, in my multi strain journal and trust me, its not worth it, i woulda had about 2oz more had i left her grow naturally, ended up with a plant vegged and trained for 3 months produce just under 2 oz, loads of tops but they stayed really small, she was right next to 8 others vegged for 4 weeks, topped once, 2 fim'd but none as extensivley as her and flowered same time that yielded nearly an oz more, admittedly different strains but i have grown blueberry before, au natural and had over 4 oz a plant in same conditions. ill try and dig some pics out if i can of all mentioned grows. 



these were the just over 4 oz a plant blueberries


 










 


the others inc. multiheaded experiment im not going to repeat ie. the title of this thread. hope this helps you in your decision m8, maybe im shit at this technique and you will excel, who knows. for me tho, it just didnt work.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

moggggys said:


> never tried it but have seen it , personnaly i wouldnt bother , way too much work involved and loads of veg time when you may as well use a screen


I am putting a screen in once they are big enough to start training under it,i saw the pic on woodmantokers thread on scrog growing and thought it may be better than topping, I think im just going to top as I have seen some lst similar to this and the plant looked fcuked lol its going to take at least 12week veg to fit the screen anyway lol but I saw one fella pull 11oz off one plant,im not expecting that much my target is 4oz per plant and I should achieve this if all goes to plan


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I am putting a screen in once they are big enough to start training under it,i saw the pic on woodmantokers thread on scrog growing and thought it may be better than topping, I think im just going to top as I have seen some lst similar to this and the plant looked fcuked lol its going to take at least 12week veg to fit the screen anyway lol but I saw one fella pull 11oz off one plant,im not expecting that much my target is 4oz per plant and I should achieve this if all goes to plan


ive tried all sorts but the method I always come back to is topping for 4 mains cutting 1cm above the 2nd true node ...as soon as I have the 1cm growth above the 2nd node, ie I dont wait for "root development" letting it get to the 6 node ...wat a fukin waste,,nah put her under good light and hack away as soon as poss, dont seem to stress her too much, when recovered from the topping I lollipop and currently im pulling 1.1 g per watt organic soil. btw tried mainlining fukin waste of time imo so good idea if ya need to slow things up due to a house move etc and some plants dont like it but they look interesting and yield looks promising


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

moggggys said:


> paid the rent on the new place today , we move in a few days , if i go missing its because bt cant get my shit together before the 17th !!!! , no internet except the mrs phone for 2 weeks , id better fill this bugger with porn and crazy shit for something to do on the evenings
> 
> oh the rent ? shit cheap , paid 6 months in advance and it only came to £10,500
> 
> feels like ive been taken up the shitter


fukin cheapskate hope yer arse is sore, plenty room for your mischief no doubt ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck man, 10k laying round lol should be putting a deposit down. No inspections, no arsey landlords. Buyers market double dip n all that bollocks. 

Fuck there I go again being old n sensible. Blow it on blow and rent when it runs out


----------



## moggggys (Apr 2, 2013)

ring sting for sure , we own a place , its ok except it was when we moved in and then next door moved out and we really got to know and dislike the area , i could sell but cant afford to live where i want to unless i rent so ur house is presently got a grow on to pay for repairs before the new people move in in aug , the house were in ill post up a shed load of pics ,,,,we got a swimming pool !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> ive tried all sorts but the method I always come back to is topping for 4 mains cutting 1cm above the 2nd true node ...as soon as I have the 1cm growth above the 2nd node, ie I dont wait for "root development" letting it get to the 6 node ...wat a fukin waste,,nah put her under good light and hack away as soon as poss, dont seem to stress her too much, when recovered from the topping I lollipop and currently im pulling 1.1 g per watt organic soil. btw tried mainlining fukin waste of time imo so good idea if ya need to slow things up due to a house move etc and some plants dont like it but they look interesting and yield looks promising


I have seen how to top but have never done it before,i don't know what a node is lol I want to follow your advice as I want to top to try and get 4 View attachment 2597788cola's it says on this pic where to cut for fim or top but does this mean I cut on the fimcut location? my white rhino is only 2 weeks old and has six leaves,when would be the time to think about topping or fimming in your opinion,and what is better top or fim? cheers


----------



## moggggys (Apr 2, 2013)

off to the pub , pie night 


slurp


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I have seen how to top but have never done it before,i don't know what a node is lol I want to follow your advice as I want to top to try and get 4 View attachment 2597788cola's it ok says on this pic where to cut for fim or top but does this mean I cut on the fimcut location? my white rhino is only 2 weeks old and has six leaves,when would be the time to think about topping or fimming in your opinion,and what is better top or fim? cheers


ok my pot growing brother, its a piece of piss . wen u plant a seed eventually u get a stem wiv two little leaves (cotelydons?) ignore these. then u get two single pot leaves then above those u get two leaves wiv 3 fingers this is ur reference cos the next 1 cm is the cut line. (caveat works wiv 600w MH not tested on led or cfl) try it on vigorous seedlings
imfao


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 2, 2013)

Trich the node is where ur branches grow from...

On another note,arse clenchin moment!! Came home from McDonalds to find old bill parked outside,came in checked the girls,shut the window n heard a car door slam. Looked out window again,now theres a van and 4 coppers walkin up the street,stopped at ma gate (by this time am thinkin out the back n leave the mrs to it lol only kiddin) then just at that they went straight in across the rd n brot the guy out in handcuffs. Holy fuck a need clean boxers pronto


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ring sting for sure , we own a place , its ok except it was when we moved in and then next door moved out and we really got to know and dislike the area , i could sell but cant afford to live where i want to unless i rent so ur house is presently got a grow on to pay for repairs before the new people move in in aug , the house were in ill post up a shed load of pics ,,,,we got a swimming pool !!!!!!!!!!


like it mogs same wiv me, owned property fer 20 yrs but never again, what u can get for the money renting if ur a dodgy bugger and sit around growin weed u need nice accomodation, swimming pool u say very nice, i had a duck pond in me last op and a wine cellar


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 2, 2013)

similar thing happened to my m8, he was out on the piss when his mrs rang him to come home quick cause the house was full of police. Luckily, some car thieves had just been chased, dumped the car and ran through his back garden, it's a dead end, so they tried the back door, she thought it was old bill trying to get in "you are surrounded" scenario, blue lights, torches, but they got collared by the filth and they asked could they bring them through the house, dogs n all. my mate arrived home to find everything in full swing and he was just coming up off a pill too... AAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!!! What a fucking spin out, i woulda had a heart attack. grow room 1 belladonna was right above their fucking heads the whole time....
PHEW!!!!!!


View attachment 2597950


he nearly never got to take this photo


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> like it mogs same wiv me, owned property fer 20 yrs but never again, what u can get for the money renting if ur a dodgy bugger and sit around growin weed u need nice accomodation, swimming pool u say very nice, i had a duck pond in me last op and a wine cellar


oh for a wine cellar......


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> ok my pot growing brother, its a piece of piss . wen u plant a seed eventually u get a stem wiv two little leaves (cotelydons?) ignore these. then u get two single pot leaves then above those u get two leaves wiv 3 fingers this is ur reference cos the next 1 cm is the cut line. (caveat works wiv 600w MH not tested on led or cfl) try it on vigorous seedlings
> imfao


 my white rhino has five finger leaves above the three finger leaves does this mean I wait till there is 1cm to cut and then do so,it will def be tomorrow,my super bud has got the three leaves should I do the same with her too,thanks


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my white rhino has five finger leaves above the three finger leaves does this mean I wait till there is 1cm to cut and then do so,it will def be tomorrow,my super bud has got the three leaves should I do the same with her too,thanks


hey trich what is your lighting and are u in soil


----------



## iiKode (Apr 2, 2013)

juust ripped up my clone, had a peek at it and seen a bollock hangin off the top of ot, feck it ur out my son

started germin 2 autos for an outdoor though, any thoughts on this bury an 11L pot or leave it on ground. or fuck the pots and dig a hole to chuck some supersoil into.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> hey trich what is your lighting and are u in soil


im in canna coco pro,using 600w mh for veg


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> im in canna coco pro,using 600w mh for veg


oooh very nice lighting you gonna get big fat pyramids wiv that bad boy, dont no fuk all bout coco or hydro but shouldnt matter wiv the MH. so to answer your question you see the main stalk between the 3 finger leaf and the 5 finger leaf u wanna cut just under the 5 leaf one so u leave 1 cm on top of the 3 leaf one. this will gift you with 4 colas ....nice


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> im in canna coco pro,using 600w mh for veg


u gonna be stoned off ur fukin nutz smokin gear thats bin vegged under ur mini sun imfaaco, i am


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> u gonna be stoned off ur fukin nutz smokin gear thats bin vegged under ur mini sun imfaaco, i am


yeah the first time I turned it on after a min or so it was so bright I was shocked it is like a floodlight in my cupboard lol,when I open it I have to make sure all doors are shut and front room curtain is shut coz im paranoid that someone will spot the light,it is almost blinding I didn't think it was going to be anywhere near that bright lol,but I have also got 600w hps for flowering which is a yellow colour when turned on and nowhere near as bright thank fcuk lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah the first time I turned it on after a min or so it was so bright I was shocked it is like a floodlight in my cupboard lol,when I open it I have to make sure all doors are shut and front room curtain is shut coz im paranoid that someone will spot the light,it is almost blinding I didn't think it was going to be anywhere near that bright lol,but I have also got 600w hps for flowering which is a yellow colour when turned on and nowhere near as bright thank fcuk lol


oh man i get it but i have to tell u that my pissing about wiv a light meter tells me your HPS will throw out even more lumens even though the MH looks brighter, either way you are givvin them some serious food for grade


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I am putting a screen in once they are big enough to start training under it,i saw the pic on woodmantokers thread on scrog growing and thought it may be better than topping, I think im just going to top as I have seen some lst similar to this and the plant looked fcuked lol its going to take at least 12week veg to fit the screen anyway lol but I saw one fella pull 11oz off one plant,im not expecting that much my target is 4oz per plant and I should achieve this if all goes to plan


Fuck me m8 , this is the first run I done with a screen & I will always use one ! I fim'ed a few times and stuck em under screen, geting far more than b4 !


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh man i get it but i have to tell u that my pissing about wiv a light meter tells me your HPS will throw out even more lumens even though the MH looks brighter, either way you are givvin them some serious food for grade


yeah I like the hps lighting its nice and mellow,when I come out of my cupboard im literally seeing stars from the mh lol,when I first got my lighting I had a powercut and tried to swich my mh on strait away without letting it cool and it blew which p1ssed me off as it cost a lot for a bulb,so I had to put the hps on until my new mh came I know the mh produces more lumens but it makes the plants taller and not so much leaf size,i ended up with a seedling that was about 6inches tall with the two first leaves lol,my aim is 4oz per plant which I should achieve because I wont flip until I have filled my screen by 80% I hoping for more coz im a greedy b4stard but I will be happy with 8oz total,its a shame I haven't seen many people grow ghs super bud as its a good yielding strain that will rival any for bud production but in terms of quality of the smoke i'll tell you in a few months lolthis pic is of ghs super bud plant from another site


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 2, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah I like the hps lighting its nice and mellow,when I come out of my cupboard im literally seeing stars from the mh lol,when I first got my lighting I had a powercut and tried to swich my mh on strait away without letting it cool and it blew which p1ssed me off as it cost a lot for a bulb,so I had to put the hps on until my new mh came I know the mh produces more lumens but it makes the plants taller and not so much leaf size,i ended up with a seedling that was about 6inches tall with the two first leaves lol,my aim is 4oz per plant which I should achieve because I wont flip until I have filled my screen by 80% I hoping for more coz im a greedy b4stard but I will be happy with 8oz total,its a shame I haven't seen many people grow ghs super bud as its a good yielding strain that will rival any for bud production but in terms of quality of the smoke i'll tell you in a few months lolView attachment 2598230this pic is of ghs super bud plant from another site


she's a beast, hope yours turn out similar!!!!


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me m8 , this is the first run I done with a screen & I will always use one ! I fim'ed a few times and stuck em under screen, geting far more than b4 !


its my 1st time scrog growing but I feel I know a lot about it thanks to woodmantokers thread it takes about a week to read but it is well worth every min,there are the best scrog growers on there,there is one thread of a fella that uses knex for his screen lol and his yield on 1 plant was amazing,i like the fact that scrog grows makes for an even canopy giving quality bud and next to no popcorn buds,it may take a while to veg but the yield iv seen from scrog grows far outweigh any type of growing when using a couple of plants, I just hope mine turns out half as good as the knex fella lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 2, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> she's a beast, hope yours turn out similar!!!!


yeah so do I lol, im surprised there isn't many people that have grown it the genetics are ok I think its skunk#1 X bigbud heres another 2 pics I found from a different site I don't think anyone has it grown super bud on this site ive looked for it but couldn't find anyone lol,i just hope mine are similar to these ones


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't chuck the screen over them until a week into flower !, decided last minute coz its a multi strain grow . Got the church,ghs exodus cheese, & PE veging atm. Tryed poping 2 fruity chronic juice but 1 never germed, and I've had the other in a cube for about 2 weeks , it's 2 " tall but with only the 2 (forget what you call em, ) things b4 any leafs show growing & no fucking signes of any leafs forming !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ripped people then couldnt show ther heads due to shame



.........


----------



## indikat (Apr 3, 2013)

oh dear jus dropped the box of clones on a 4 week veg plant and it looks totally donald, slit the mainstem and pulled a couple of arms off, cant believe she will make it but shes all taped up and was superhealthy before i f up so lets hope


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ripped people then couldnt show ther heads due to shame


either that or theres nets been cut off.....

no must be the shame lmao


----------



## delvite (Apr 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh dear jus dropped the box of clones on a 4 week veg plant and it looks totally donald, slit the mainstem and pulled a couple of arms off, cant believe she will make it but shes all taped up and was superhealthy before i f up so lets hope


oh dear oh dear


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> did you see this bloke try and repot, omg what a fukin dogs dinner broke the rootball in two and claimed it had shallow roots ha ha


As soon as he stuck his hands down the sides of the pot he was destined to fail.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 3, 2013)

lmao
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1039768/Police-raid-home-Blunkett-Bobby-infrared-helicopter-mistook-bad-insulation-cannabis-factory.html


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2013)

mg clear your inbox i just wrote out a big pm and got that poxy full message

gotta go n wont be back online for a few days get me a address sent to me email m8, thats ready for ya.

and what a cunt on the mexican, carnt you get a refund seeing as u got proof it got nabbed?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1039768/Police-raid-home-Blunkett-Bobby-infrared-helicopter-mistook-bad-insulation-cannabis-factory.html


hahaha been scammed a beauty there....would of been funny if she wasnt home and they broke the door down and made her pay for it....cops dont even know what there doing


----------



## iiKode (Apr 3, 2013)

< the hermie dont deserve a large tab onit the bastard.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lolol yeh chedz and billy gtf hahaha dossers anyhow 

U paid yer bill now sambo?? U tight cunt haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone daft enough to txt back to a certain scotch lad needs their nut looked at. Them that don't know what I'm on about, it doesn't concern.

Alreet sambo, blueberry bush looks canny, bit N hungry tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lolol too fukin tru don infact fukit il let him take me harvest on tik..hel pay honest.IMO

Hows triks don m8? I thouvht them blues.had n.def too fuk me im learning


N yeh them blues look good sambo ill wait for ya smoke report and I may run it wen I move Im gone in 2 weeks tops


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg clear your inbox i just wrote out a big pm and got that poxy full message
> 
> gotta go n wont be back online for a few days get me a address sent to me email m8, thats ready for ya.
> 
> and what a cunt on the mexican, carnt you get a refund seeing as u got proof it got nabbed?


Sorted now m8, gettin that email sent now


----------



## indikat (Apr 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As soon as he stuck his hands down the sides of the pot he was destined to fail.


oh for sure, @Yorkshireman can u imagine a c like that turning up to ur grow op wiv a film crew and causing £3k damage then making out u grow crappy roots


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

can some1 tell me how to put bitcoins into an account ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Lolol too fukin tru don infact fukit il let him take me harvest on tik..hel pay honest.IMO
> Hows triks don m8? I thouvht them blues.had n.def too fuk me im learning
> N yeh them blues look good sambo ill wait for ya smoke report and I may run it wen I move Im gone in 2 weeks tops


I'm canny ic3, just waiting on this last dog to finish up. most of it's hairs are receding in the calyx's barring the top cola's, i cut it's food off a week n a bit ago. still new pistils. it's coming down this week regardless. one person gets a bag off m next i know their like fuckin locusts all of em wanting oz's an oz's. swear they think i'm howard fuckin marks. i only cropped 2 plants not Epping forrest. I should have just told them i'm doing 20 bags but at proper weight. though i'd only be making an extra tenner an oz and fucking about with loads of baggies isn't a good idea. they'd only say reet I want 8 bags then lol.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> can some1 tell me how to put bitcoins into an account ?


in to your silk road account? or your bit coin wallet?

everything you need to know is here http://www.gwern.net/Silk Road


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> in to your silk road account? or your bit coin wallet?
> 
> everything you need to know is here http://www.gwern.net/Silk%20Road


thats alot of reading no clue where to start cba with it....just had a look on it last night for first time and was curious on how it worked


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> thats alot of reading no clue where to start cba with it....just had a look on it last night for first time and was curious on how it worked


cant be that curious then lol if you want to use it you will have to read up on it


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

read some of it and i still dont have a clue on how to do it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> cant be that curious then lol if you want to use it you will have to read up on it


ive just had to open 3 tins of hot dogs because of you !!!, ive been finding youre avatar strangely arousing, & just threw 30 of em over me mrs !


----------



## indikat (Apr 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ive just had to open 3 tins of hot dogs because of you !!!, ive been finding youre avatar strangely arousing, & just threw 30 of em over me mrs !


was she pleased wiv ur tender display?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> read some of it and i still dont have a clue on how to do it lol


https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Buying_Bitcoins_(the_newbie_version)

once you created a wallet and purchased some coins you have to send them to your silk road account. when in silk road click account and the deposit link is there for ya.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Buying_Bitcoins_%28the_newbie_version%29
> 
> once you created a wallet and purchased some coins you have to send them to your silk road account. when in silk road click account and the deposit link is there for ya.


which one do you buy coins from? ive clicked on that deposit link and it tells me to change my password and pin before i do anything theres an address on there aswell guessing i send the bitcoins to that


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

it doesnt matter cba to do it ill just go without until im ready to harvest


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 3, 2013)

Oi oi how's it goin uk??
Need some advice on outdoor autos, any 1 kno of any hardy strains with good yield (as far as autos go).


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I didn't chuck the screen over them until a week into flower !, decided last minute coz its a multi strain grow . Got the church,ghs exodus cheese, & PE veging atm. Tryed poping 2 fruity chronic juice but 1 never germed, and I've had the other in a cube for about 2 weeks , it's 2 " tall but with only the 2 (forget what you call em, ) things b4 any leafs show growing & no fucking signes of any leafs forming !


I have some exodus seeds,i also tried growing g13 pe but when germing my missus damaged the taproot by crushing it in the tissue as she didn't know why wet tissue was in her kitchen drawer lol,was p1ssed coz I like the look of pe and its great for scrog as I saw a fella on here yield 11oz from one plant under his screen,has anyone grown blimburn seeds mango? your fruity chronic is growing too slow if it only has the first set of seedling leaves at 2weeks,if i were you id keep it for another week and if there is no progress then grow something else in its place,you should have the five fingered leaf set by now or at least the three leaf don't waste your time on a runt as you will waste time and money on a plant that will grow blow away airy buds lol,i hope the fruity chronic does get its sh1t together though as it does look like a good strain,good luck


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh dear jus dropped the box of clones on a 4 week veg plant and it looks totally donald, slit the mainstem and pulled a couple of arms off, cant believe she will make it but shes all taped up and was superhealthy before i f up so lets hope


 that's fcuked m8 but when i first started growing i knocked one my plants over and thought it would never make it as it landed upside down from a 2ft drop,it was fcuked but it stayed alive and was good bud,people forget we are growing weed and weeds are resilient little fcukers that are stronger than most think,you should take a pic of it now and take a pic every other day from now and we can see it bounce back step by step,hope she makes it and im sure she will


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> thats alot of reading no clue where to start cba with it....just had a look on it last night for first time and was curious on how it worked


if you are trying to buy on sr or bmr your bitcoin wallet address is on the top right corner of the screen when you have logged in


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

i was going to try it but i dont know which one is safe to buy bitcoins from and i dont think its safe to be sending it to the location that has a grow just going to forget about it and do without until harvest time i appreciate you guys trying to help me out though


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i was going to try it but i dont know which one is safe to buy bitcoins from and i dont think its safe to be sending it to the location that has a grow just going to forget about it and do without until harvest time i appreciate you guys trying to help me out though


there is a fella on ebay that will let you buy bitcoins via paypal(upto 5) and its instant I think his name is xbox360,i prefer bmr as its far cheaper than sr and i have always received my goods


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

whats bmr?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm canny ic3, just waiting on this last dog to finish up. most of it's hairs are receding in the calyx's barring the top cola's, i cut it's food off a week n a bit ago. still new pistils. it's coming down this week regardless. one person gets a bag off m next i know their like fuckin locusts all of em wanting oz's an oz's. swear they think i'm howard fuckin marks. i only cropped 2 plants not Epping forrest. I should have just told them i'm doing 20 bags but at proper weight. though i'd only be making an extra tenner an oz and fucking about with loads of baggies isn't a good idea. they'd only say reet I want 8 bags then lol.


aye fukin shottin 20 bags aint good wer ya live like, to hot fuk that, mine are doing well, calyxes startin to swell,, 2 weeks max left, the kali clons i got are going browner faster than the rest and thats menna b a longer flower, but thats from seed so who knows but ther like pebbles and rock hard, the pineapple are like my elbow on the top, im pretty stoked with this one, im def going lollipop route again but the full crop theyve taken rite off..

but yeh mate bugger slingin shots,, to hot


----------



## iiKode (Apr 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Oi oi how's it goin uk??
> Need some advice on outdoor autos, any 1 kno of any hardy strains with good yield (as far as autos go).


i was thinking this its not auto but when i was searchin outdoor i heard this was good. I got a few auto freebies im putting outdoors, i might actually buy some hardy autos to join them, anyone know if i can dig a hole fill with supersoil and leave the rain to water since my grow spot is over a mile away, fuck carrying water that far.
http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Greenhouse-Seeds&prod_url=himalaya-gold


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

ic3 wheres these photo's you been promising for weeks ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i was thinking this its not auto but when i was searchin outdoor i heard this was good. I got a few auto freebies im putting outdoors, i might actually buy some hardy autos to join them, anyone know if i can dig a hole fill with supersoil and leave the rain to water since my grow spot is over a mile away, fuck carrying water that far.
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Greenhouse-Seeds&prod_url=himalaya-gold


Yeah some one mentioned HG but I'm worrying about it not finishing in time, hence the autos.
Need to speak to closet he's doing outdoor this year and had a list of some good hardy autos.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> whats bmr?


the black market reloaded,i can give you the link if you like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ic3 wheres these photo's you been promising for weeks ?


na more updates matey, issues beyond my control il do a before and after harvest tho )


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na more updates matey, issues beyond my control il do a before and after harvest tho )


good stuff could do with a bit of inspiration look forward to it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> good stuff could do with a bit of inspiration look forward to it


lol,, soz man but il do sum in couple weeks wen done,, wife says no


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, soz man but il do sum in couple weeks wen done,, wife says no


Haha under the thumb like the fuckin rest of them lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Haha under the thumb like the fuckin rest of them lol


lmao yeh any man in a long term relationship who says diffrentis talking bullshit, the woman has the last word .PERIOD.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 3, 2013)

Opinions are like orgasms.

Mine's more important and I don't give a fuck if she has one.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 3, 2013)

on herbies website bio-diesel mass auto is rated no.1 and highly recommended for outdoors


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao yeh any man in a long term relationship who says diffrentis talking bullshit, the woman has the last word .PERIOD.



you've got the syntax wrong ice. the wife has the period. WORD!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> on herbies website bio-diesel mass auto is rated no.1 and highly recommended for outdoors


Cheers mate ill check that out. need to get my ass into gear and get shit sorted. Lazycunt.com


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've got the syntax wrong ice. the wife has the period. WORD!


oh well sorry,, but syntax'in aint high on me list of must make sure i do ,, i gotta get me spelling down fisrt lol,, but fukit yeh yer rite lol,,fuking women! mines a ex smoker to so ex spokers are the worst prudes.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

evenin cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin cunts


fuk me look wat the cat dragged in


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 3, 2013)

you been up for sentencing yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh well sorry,, but syntax'in aint high on me list of must make sure i do ,, i gotta get me spelling down fisrt lol,, but fukit yeh yer rite lol,,fuking women! mines a ex smoker to so ex spokers are the worst prudes.


just on the wind up man, mines been extra snapp lately so i guess I'm due the decorators  i'm an ex smoker now. not pot obv. lol. 

space cadetting tonight had a handful of vals. like a nodding dog here lol.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

hi ladies, nah not been up yet but got fuckin lifted 2 weeks ago for an offensive weapon; took a meat cleaver to my front door after my mate had got a beating down at the pub, turned out it wasnt the fuckers that had done the beating, it was the fuckin cops.......exit stage left in cuffs swearing. got out on bail by the fuckin skin of my teeth....good lawyer, incompetent prosecution.so that me out on double bail.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> hi ladies, nah not been up yet but got fuckin lifted 2 weeks ago for an offensive weapon; took a meat cleaver to my front door after my mate had got a beating down at the pub, turned out it wasnt the fuckers that had done the beating, it was the fuckin cops.......exit stage left in cuffs swearing. got out on bail by the fuckin skin of my teeth....good lawyer, incompetent prosecution.so that me out on double bail.


Lol, should I have expected any less from you? To be fair though, I think someone should be able to answeer the door holding whatever the heck they like. Its not like went to their house with a cleaver, it was your gaff. Houses have kitchens, there are knives and ckeavers in kitchens, so what's the issue.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

you've had a canny rough run of luck lately lad


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

well it wasnt exactly my front door, it was the security door for the block of flats,(its only about 15 foot from my flat door) although as soon as i saw it was the cops thru the glass i turned at went back and put it away and then went to talk to them....the fuckers werent there though, they had jumped in the pig mobile and were reversing at high speed....i went out the door and waved to get there attention, believing they had come up to investigate the assault, they hadnt it was a seperate nosie complaint, at which point a van had turned up and they all bailed out and fuckin crunched me. not a fuckin happy chap. the fuckin lying cunts are claimin i walked out the security door, i fuckin didnt. why the fuck would i??? fucking rat bastards.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you've had a canny rough run of luck lately lad


 fuckin tell me about it!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

some yrs bak the pigs came thru a windo of a house i was living in without declaring themselves, id had sum beaf with sum pikeys who got in thru same window so i ran out with a hatchet and swing, knowcked the helet of the copper,, fuker nicked me for affray, butthis was JUST after that lawyer got killed in a burg in londonand the whole protecting ur hom thing was up in the air, so i just got out on bail got remanded at crown,, in the end after a stink in AA cat MAX i got the charge reduceed to agg res arrest the judge even offered m the hatchet bak, the copper shit himself so much he qwit and fucked off to canada wouldnt cumbak fro trial the judge sed hed negelcted his duties and gave me a bly,, his partner ther suitedn booted for tril i couldnt help but look bak n smile!! CUNST!

u should be able to protect your home/family however the fuk u want,, simple


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

thats my argument....it was 1.30am and me and my mate had just had a scrap outside the pub with 4 or 5 guys, he looked like the fuckin elephant man, when my door buzzer went there was no fuckin way i was just gonna buzz anycunt in without seeing who it was and there was no way i was goin out without sum sort of 'odds leveller' in my hand. fuckin justified behaviour as far as im concerned.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2013)

Pigs out of order certainly, but well, their response would be a. If you felt in such peril you should have called them, and b. Why a need to answer the door at all if you felt the situation was as it was. I never had anything going down in my life, yet if the door rang, fuck it, if its someone I know they'll probably phone in about 2 minutes


----------



## iiKode (Apr 3, 2013)

dura72 said:


> thats my argument....it was 1.30am and me and my mate had just had a scrap outside the pub with 4 or 5 guys, he looked like the fuckin elephant man, when my door buzzer went there was no fuckin way i was just gonna buzz anycunt in without seeing who it was and there was no way i was goin out without sum sort of 'odds leveller' in my hand. fuckin justified behaviour as far as im concerned.


fuckin hell mate, did you get ur grow busted to assumin you grow in the same flat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Pigs out of order certainly, but well, their response would be a. If you felt in such peril you should have called them, and b. Why a need to answer the door at all if you felt the situation was as it was. I never had anything going down in my life, yet if the door rang, fuck it, if its someone I know they'll probably phone in about 2 minutes


i tell the missus that all the time just coz sum cunt knocks at the door u dont have to answer it,, even if they see u in the window fuk em its your door so your rules,, always answering folks lmao


hows this with u and coy carp or watever her name is IMO fuking hell i always forget but thats what it reminds me off?? u working gain yet bud?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i tell the missus that all the time just coz sum cunt knocks at the door u dont have to answer it,, even if they see u in the window fuk em its your door so your rules,, always answering folks lmao
> 
> 
> hows this with u and coy carp or watever her name is IMO fuking hell i always forget but thats what it reminds me off?? u working gain yet bud?


Hell yes. In my old flat, If needs be, I'd just lean out of my window, see it was my twin, and ignore him!

And we are good as can be I guess. Nothing but rain and snow, but a really nice week together, although spent like 200 on food in 7 days, not too good' but yeah, great thanks  now I just have to wait another 3 months till I can see her again  figure I probably have to sort something out even if she is busy though, 1st anniversary in under a month..

And yes, carp seems appropriate. Funny Japanese name and such. Her real name is much easier, just resembles her pornographic ethnenticity


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> And yes, carp seems appropriate. Funny Japanese name and such. Her real name is much easier, just resembles her pornographic ethnenticity




wait............ in your old FLAT??? i though your sorts called them apartments? twot twot twot
never been with anyone more ethnic than a nig-nog,, but that was desperation, i was 16 annd a virgin,, peple was taking the piss so took one for the team so to speak IMO

lol u looky sod,, u still wanting that thing in few weeks or u get shit togther?

and u polished the parents wine celler of yet?? they must have noticed u dipping in no? lol

on the door thing yeh i hardley ver answer my door, tbh. the wife does thinking sumhow wen sum1 knoks she has a duty to answer i say fuk that if i dont wanna then fuk em, lol



oh yeh GUYS

IF ANYONE HAS A OLD SET OF BIG HEADPHONE,,,U KNOW THE ONES BAK IN DAY WHAT COVERED YER WHOLE EARS WITH A BIG ASS HUGE LONG wire WITH FAT HEAPHONE SOCKET ON THE END LEMMI KNOW IL BUY EM GLADLEY, NEED EM FOR THE DAUGHTERS TABLET, shes fuking our beats up and todays hedphones is crap, i had a old pair of big sony ones sum yrs bak and they was ace even tho they did have big plug on.. BUT THE point is ther solid snd well built u cant get em nowadays like that

nice 1


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> on herbies website bio-diesel mass auto is rated no.1 and highly recommended for outdoors


I have some bio diesel mass seeds,i don't know when to grow them though lol.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 3, 2013)

when someone says +rep does this mean they can give rep?if so how do you do this?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 3, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> when someone says +rep does this mean they can give rep?if so how do you do this?


little star under the vatar


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuckin hell mate, did you get ur grow busted to assumin you grow in the same flat.


no mate , no grow on the go, i got busted last december, for a 2nd time, so i dont do anything at home now.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Pigs out of order certainly, but well, their response would be a. If you felt in such peril you should have called them, and b. Why a need to answer the door at all if you felt the situation was as it was. I never had anything going down in my life, yet if the door rang, fuck it, if its someone I know they'll probably phone in about 2 minutes


yeah they'll try that shit at court but my answer will be that as i was unsure then why would i phone them and under NO circumstances will ANY ONE on the face of this planet have me in fear of answering my own door, ever.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 3, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I have some bio diesel mass seeds,i don't know when to grow them though lol.


this could be a fuckin huge post if im not carefull

i could just point at a strain and say go for that but would it be fair ? would it be helpfull , would it do you justice ? tell ya what ill say what im growing outdoor this year ,,, ill try to remember that is 

hybridsfromhell hash plant ,,,,,, best bets to read up on it , so far the plants are mutant and theres just 2 out of 13 , fuckin dire with an amazing reputation 

hyb>etc birgit brown ,,,,, much better germ rate with just a couple of losses , looking very nice and happy with a couple not so good , once again a slight mutant look about them, there basically danish gold x hash plant , danish gold is one of THE top outdoor strains if you can find the bastard that is , another is erdpunt (sp german for strawberry ) 

female seeds outdoor grapefruit , if you hunt around you will find there a limited run due to autoflowering , worth having as the beat the cold and damp 

female seeds purple maroc ,,,,, listed time after time as one of the few plants that will give a decent crop with our fuckin dire weather , molds not an issue and the smokes said to be shit hot , theres also maroc which is said to be not quite as good , harder to find as i think its been dropped ? the pm is doing a grand job although some have taken the piss size wize so im flowering now to get rid of them as i cant really drop 5 footers out in the middle of no-where without some fucker noticing 

dutch passion frisian dew ,,,,,,, same as the maroc , loved by all , the green pheno is the beast to find and sure as shit ive got it thank fuck , also taken the piss and having a bad case of being flowered out , looking very very good 

greens , guerrilla gold ,,,,,,,, ill be frank , unless you find some old school bastard like me your not going to find it at all , you may however find crosses commercially available , given greens is doing 8 years its fair to say it would take a bit of luck , perhaps the smelliest plant on the planet , be warned about that indoors that its not a good idea , most grow to about 3 foot and flower sometime between june and aug with the odd monster hitting 9 foot and making fuckin loads , hardy as a bastard , too strong for mogs the girlie lightweight 

dr greenthumb sweet105 ,,,,,, interesting plant in being a true autoflower without rud genetics , grows ever so easy and is a treat , nice and kushy and done in about 120 days not 105 , very rated and a pleasure to grow 

mighty mite ,,,,,, mutant heaven but they normaily grow though where they happily do there thing until one day they loose the plot and flower and theres nothing to stop the bastards , underwater and its stressed and it flowers , root bound ? it flowers , fuck me waggle your cock at it and it looses the plot and flowers itself out , pain in the arse to grow indoors , strong as a bastard even though its a sativa , not smelly mind which is nice 

mikado ,,,, another semi auto that loves being trifollage , some auto to a very early grave and the rest arnt too far behind , once again mogs being a tart cant handle this little beauty , fruity 

afro pips fast blast ,,,, seeing how andys now got a bad case of death it may not be too easy to find ? autos all over the shop and a wonderful plant to own and grow , so easy and the flower time is something else , indoors 40 days is no problem and i can even get to have a chuff on this without turning into a dribbling mess , piney and earth and slightly dogshitty in flavour and smell but still rated 

dr greenthumb endless sky ,,,,,, a monster of a plant , 20 oz outdoors per plant , piece of piss to grow and decent smoke , expensive mind 

M39 ......... perhaps the outdoor plant ? grown in canada where the locals would basically camp up for the summer , they would commune and have boats where they would paddle out to islands where they would grow the crops of M39 , the joy is its triggers into flower quickly so that saves a week and then produces more and more and more depening on how long you leave it , indoors at 12 weeks the colas are something else , you will not find bigger i promise you and the weight per plants a piss take , outdoors you leave it as long as you dare before chopping , sept isnt a problem if you need to 

hso trainwreak and purple wreak ,,,,,,,,,, now ive not tried these outdoors and they come recommended , ive got lucky and have a 6 weeker which im keeping hold of and i intend to give them a try , not started the pw off yet but if its anything like the tr then im in for a treat , the tw is fuckin wonderfull 

world of seeds afg kush ,,,,,,,,,,,, its a cant go wrong strain , excellent germ rates too , uber healthy plants 

dinafem california hash plant ,,,,,,,, whats going on with hp i do not know but 1 out of 3 isnt great ,,,,, i brought these off the back of the reputation alone , not grown them but have 1 to show for it ummmm 

theres also other stuff in the pipeline
shed load of hfh stuff including scottish , kc brains kc33 and kc36 etc etc , ive plans for a few things yet and intend to raid the seed collection


----------



## iiKode (Apr 3, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> when someone says +rep does this mean they can give rep?if so how do you do this?


you cant, you havnt been a part of the ritual on riu to be introduced into lashing out the rep on ppl.


----------



## ectomorph2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

forgot how funny this forum was.. been reading for the last hour or so.. how you doin IC3 ? hope your well m8.. last time i spoke to you the social services were tryin to tell you how to be a dad. sumink that happened in a hospital i think.. hope u got that sorted out bruv ..


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you cant, you havnt been a part of the ritual on riu to be introduced into lashing out the rep on ppl.


+rep &#127850;=&#128565;
&#128169;&#128115;


----------



## iiKode (Apr 3, 2013)

moggggys said:


> this could be a fuckin huge post if im not carefull
> 
> i could just point at a strain and say go for that but would it be fair ? would it be helpfull , would it do you justice ? tell ya what ill say what im growing outdoor this year ,,, ill try to remember that is
> 
> ...


gonna be gettin 4 plants outdoors this year i hope guirilla grow think im gonna get 2 purple maroc and 2 autos see how that goes, just gotta go find a plot.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> gonna be gettin 4 plants outdoors this year i hope guirilla grow think im gonna get 2 purple maroc and 2 autos see how that goes, just gotta go find a plot.


im intending to hit it hard this year at gg which is where all the plants ive listed will be going , at home ill be banging out a fair few autos , im thinking either in the flower beds and 40 at a time or in a greenhouse and do say 100 at a time ( 50 once the males are dead mind ) , time will tell and ill see how i get on , should be fun living in a wood lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

day 7, can you see what i have done? ................................................ .......................







..........................you know where the rest of the pics n info are 

good morning music............................................. ....................
[video=youtube;bHN1NKZjckc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHN1NKZjckc[/video]

........................................ahhhhhh bonnnnnng!


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

ffs nooooooooo i cant find my 1/4 of tch/crystals/keif grrrrrrrr why did i stash it mashed


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol looks like your gonna have to strip delviteonia bare to find that mate lmao


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol looks like your gonna have to strip delviteonia bare to find that mate lmao


lol thats to much work m8. delvitonia is a lawful state i operate in  
i plan on getting in the same state of mind then it will turn up, propa gutted av been saving, smoking n looking forward to it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

lol, i only stash things in 3 or 4 places, if it's not there i stashed it usually somewhere stupid while drunk. i've found my door keys in a tray of mushrooms in the fridge after coming in pished and wanting munch. couldn't get out the house for half a day. 

for them that don't follow my journal here's a few snaps:

View attachment 2600304View attachment 2600305View attachment 2600307View attachment 2600308View attachment 2600309View attachment 2600310


----------



## MajorCoco (Apr 4, 2013)

If I'm flush with weed I'll sometimes stash bits drunk on purpose, so that I'm fairly likely to find them again when I'm desperate for weed and get to the "tearing-the-house-apart" stage.
Doesn't always work though and sometimes don't find it again until I move flat...


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> ffs nooooooooo i cant find my 1/4 of tch/crystals/keif grrrrrrrr why did i stash it mashed


i had no smoke at all the other week then i found a stash of kief had a few bongs of it and tipped it over went everywhere had to take my self outside and have a word was not impressed


----------



## indikat (Apr 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> ffs nooooooooo i cant find my 1/4 of tch/crystals/keif grrrrrrrr why did i stash it mashed


not very helpful I know but last week the missus found 11g of 70um bubble, fridge cured in the back of the fridge, totally forgot i had it should be full melt too


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 4, 2013)

talk about keeping them green till the end don, beautiful colours on those! 
pick up some caramello hash tonight straight from amsterdam. mates gone and brought 20 odd grams back in his shoes the nut case lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

i don;t agree with starving a plant in it's last few weeks to 'flush' them i'm more a tip burn til the last second and max yield kinda guy


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh yeah the tastiest and most potent buds i've ever smoked have come from plants kept in tip top healthy fashion.
i notice with plants that lose their fans too early and are surviving on smaller/ bud leaves come harvest, the buds will not ripen anywhere near the way they should be. slows them right down.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2013)

ectomorph2013 said:


> forgot how funny this forum was.. been reading for the last hour or so.. how you doin IC3 ? hope your well m8.. last time i spoke to you the social services were tryin to tell you how to be a dad. sumink that happened in a hospital i think.. hope u got that sorted out bruv ..


its all gravy m8,, tbh i cant remeber talkin to ya lol but thats not supriseing my meories fucked,
the SS thig got shut after they vistited and searched teh house, they gotta do that parently, so yeh all got closed, legs healing slowley, 3 steps fiorward 2 bak kinda deal



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol, i only stash things in 3 or 4 places, if it's not there i stashed it usually somewhere stupid while drunk. i've found my door keys in a tray of mushrooms in the fridge after coming in pished and wanting munch. couldn't get out the house for half a day.
> 
> for them that don't follow my journal here's a few snaps:


looking sexy them don,, ihad mine out yesterday from the bak of the grow room and ther wikid¬! cant happen fast enough,, week 8 in 2 days


----------



## moggggys (Apr 4, 2013)

moving days tomorrow or it was .............

theres cunts , useless cunts and way way up top estate agents , they simply couldnt fuck me about more if they tried , ring ring theres a problem with the house not being emptyied so can we put it off a week ? dofuckinwhatnow ? theres a van and 2 lads booked tomorrow , insurance taken out on the place starting at midnight and services cut off , post redirected etc etc , are you having a fuckin laugh ? ringring and lots more rings and ive now got it sorted that i `should` get the keys tomorrow sometime , 3 fuckin weeks they have had to get this shit sorted 

camel wanking aribian pig fuckers 





so today ive repotted just about everything , ive used 5 new bags of soil and half a bag of perlite , looks busy up there now


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

2 -3 weeks to go & just smoked me last of previouse stash. think a scrumping we will go later ! , see if i can taste the bud candy .


----------



## iiKode (Apr 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> im intending to hit it hard this year at gg which is where all the plants ive listed will be going , at home ill be banging out a fair few autos , im thinking either in the flower beds and 40 at a time or in a greenhouse and do say 100 at a time ( 50 once the males are dead mind ) , time will tell and ill see how i get on , should be fun living in a wood lol


yeah man im gettin a couple autos out, and a couple normal see how they do, the autos iv got arnt meant for this weather i dont think, but will be gettin some purple maroc and might actually buy some autos for outdoor that say they can handle the lovley scottish weather. Gettin a folding shovel gonna go down next week look for a few good spots and start turnin the soil. Gonna also get some plagron pro mix or we its called heard its like bagged super soil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> 2 -3 weeks to go & just smoked me last of previouse stash. think a scrumping we will go later ! , see if i can taste the bud candy .


u scrumphead!

sacraligious


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u scrumphead!
> 
> sacraligious


yes , i know Ice, but like a wise pointy eared man once said,.....''sacrifice the few for the many''


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> this could be a fuckin huge post if im not carefull
> 
> i could just point at a strain and say go for that but would it be fair ? would it be helpfull , would it do you justice ? tell ya what ill say what im growing outdoor this year ,,, ill try to remember that is
> 
> ...


Sweet. Nice 1 mogs that's just what I've been waiting for 
Think I'm gonna try purple maroc, half decent yield and mould resistant sounds good to me


----------



## iiKode (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> yes , i know Ice, but like a wise pointy eared man once said,.....''sacrifice the few for the many''


you have no power here gandalf...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> yes , i know Ice, but like a wise pointy eared man once said,.....''sacrifice the few for the many''


bit bloody late!! haha ive only got scump worthy tackle on a couple of plants since i lollipopped em, and i must say im a lollipop convert thats my training of choice from now on. CUMMON BROWN HAIRS U CUNTS!!


----------



## moggggys (Apr 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man im gettin a couple autos out, and a couple normal see how they do, the autos iv got arnt meant for this weather i dont think, but will be gettin some purple maroc and might actually buy some autos for outdoor that say they can handle the lovley scottish weather. Gettin a folding shovel gonna go down next week look for a few good spots and start turnin the soil. Gonna also get some plagron pro mix or we its called heard its like bagged super soil.



ahhh

folding shovel ? pile of wank fella , ive had a couple and they simply arnt upto the job sad to say , there construction is such that they fail on the face to handle part where they screw together , the cheap ebay ones also bend , great for sand but not good for anything else 

so 

metal detectors spade , tough as a bastard and well worth the extra cost , not cheap but given there will always be the residual value in it then well worth it , funny enough i paid something like 28 quid for mine and if i were to flog it on ebay id get the same amount back as its now 50 quid 

regtons 
http://regton.com/


----------



## moggggys (Apr 4, 2013)

funny everyones dry , i cant hardly walk without leaving green footprints , just made some nice kief , bit of iso for crumbly goodness , it was what i was making the other day , 66.2 gram


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

I got an army surplus store Foley shovel worked no bother. Unlike my outdoor in sunny Newcastle


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you have no power here gandalf...


i was thinking more ''spock'' m8 ! lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 4, 2013)

Alreet shit stains how are we all? Smashed me screen on phone the other day just got a new one...sound mate.plants are lookin lovely at the min one of the gth has started to yellow off so shouldn't be long.fookin ak needs to hurry up tho still waiting for some amber trichs


----------



## iiKode (Apr 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet shit stains how are we all? Smashed me screen on phone the other day just got a new one...sound mate.plants are lookin lovely at the min one of the gth has started to yellow off so shouldn't be long.fookin ak needs to hurry up tho still waiting for some amber trichs


jump on skype bizzlemynizzle


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

Ha ha no fuckin way! Check this shit out pmsl.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5EJrFl_Z9D8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha no fuckin way! Check this shit out pmsl.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5EJrFl_Z9D8


Ha ha some funny shit man only watched a bit Barry's a scary fella lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha some funny shit man only watched a bit Barry's a scary fella lol


There all fuckin scary mate ha ha. Imagine living there you would go fuckin booloo and end up fittin rite in with them lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd get em all smashed on green Lol or give em a crate of stella and watch em kick off


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd get em all smashed on green Lol or give em a crate of stella and watch em kick off


Ha ha yeah! Fuck ya big brother that is entertainment! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 4, 2013)

u here about the middle class ddue who took his weed to the police station to try get his dealer done for it being shit, i.e not as advertised hahaha

nutz,,

just got attitude newletter, theyve crossed kalis mist with bublegum,, lol should be interesting


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u here about the middle class ddue who took his weed to the police station to try get his dealer done for it being shit, i.e not as advertised hahaha
> 
> nutz,,



Pmsl fuckin nutter its about time it was legal tho then none of us would have this problem and shit could be regulated to make sure we get the best high grade gear and all that with no mold or anything


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha no fuckin way! Check this shit out pmsl.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5EJrFl_Z9D8


Lmfao , there's a few from up north on here . . . Explains a lot !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lmfao , there's a few from up north on here . . . Explains a lot !


Ha ha cunt. Lol
I was watching it stoned out my face last night.... Best 48 min of my life lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha cunt. Lol
> I was watching it stoned out my face last night.... Best 48 min of my life lol


Lol, I should know , I'm from Leeds originaly !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I should know , I'm from Leeds originaly !


Lol yeah I'm from chorley origanly.. Kinda reminds me of botton lmao!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

I was thinking more " legue of gental men " ! " This is a local town , for local people" !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I was thinking more " legue of gental men " ! " This is a local town , for local people" !


Pmsl yeah defo Royston vasey!
"Hello daves"


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2013)

evenin ya fuckin bunch o scrote rashes.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin ya fuckin bunch o scrote rashes.


Lol ,evening dura . Fuck me , you not in the big house yet ?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol ,evening dura . Fuck me , you not in the big house yet ?


not yet mate but if i get a guilty on this fuckin meat cleaver rap i reckon im off for a bit. ah well shit happens.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 4, 2013)

a bitto weed porn for ya, not quite nugg porn but getting there.... hope you like!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2013)

Bang tidy them Dr ! , nice one , @dura, hope Lady Luck shines down on ya m8 !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

Alreet porridge packer?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 4, 2013)

alright don howzitgaun? you still oot stealing hubcaps mate?


----------



## moggggys (Apr 4, 2013)

fuckin estate agents let us down 

van arranged ... check
idiots on the promise of food to help out ...check
broadband and phone line to be cut off on the 5th ...check 
estate agents cant fuck it up enough .... triple check 

were not moving this weekend , estate agents let us down , monday sometime if we get lucky , thrs more like ,,,,, 3 fuckin weeks to get it together and they didnt even manage that , if the girl whos dealing with it wasnt shagtastic i would have said more than the `` i cant talk now , we will talk tomorrow ``


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 4, 2013)

So what's the storey troop's, this forum has been getting messed up with alot of fake user's, double profile guy's and bad egg's returning under other name's. Be aware of the new user's, and keep the guard up man 
I think after a while it drop's on here and we feel free to do away as we please, but there will be someone watching and waiting to play game's, jealousy is a bitch and ive met her mother 

Cinder's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuckin estate agents let us down
> 
> van arranged ... check
> idiots on the promise of food to help out ...check
> ...


Well forget how much u wanna smash her and go fuckin mad at the silly bitch u might get something sorted Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> alright don howzitgaun? you still oot stealing hubcaps mate?


gannin canny, hubcaps fetch a canny price actually. some [email protected] nicked my lasses of her ford K (i know afore you start) at the time it was outside my gaff and i knew it was the punters of the smack rat up the street. anyway i said i'll replace them love no bother. bought em on ebay 40 odd bar, thing turned up it was a single fucking hub cap. a fell set was like 10 note I was foamin. keyed the fuckers range rover next weekend.


moggggys said:


> fuckin estate agents let us down
> 
> van arranged ... check
> idiots on the promise of food to help out ...check
> ...


state agents are useless, only after their %. i was nearly chucked out the right move place for our gaff after I went bonkers over the prices they wanted to charge for basically showing us round, sending a link for us to do a credit check ourselves online and sign some paperwork. them to give us a set of keys and their cut £600. the landlord also said they take the first months rent, another £600 in their pockets for shite all. i went bonkers telt the kid he should wear an eye patch like a fucking pirate.



Cindyguygrower said:


> So what's the storey troop's, this forum has been getting messed up with alot of fake user's, double profile guy's and bad egg's returning under other name's. Be aware of the new user's, and keep the guard up man
> I think after a while it drop's on here and we feel free to do away as we please, but there will be someone watching and waiting to play game's, jealousy is a bitch and ive met her mother
> 
> Cinder's


man speaks truth. watch these new users after cuts. not newuserlol he's alreet ( at times  )


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gannin canny, hubcaps fetch a canny price actually. some [email protected] nicked my lasses of her ford K (i know afore you start) at the time it was outside my gaff and i knew it was the punters of the smack rat up the street. anyway i said i'll replace them love no bother. bought em on ebay 40 odd bar, thing turned up it was a single fucking hub cap. a fell set was like 10 note I was foamin. keyed the fuckers range rover next weekend.
> 
> 
> state agents are useless, only after their %. i was nearly chucked out the right move place for our gaff after I went bonkers over the prices they wanted to charge for basically showing us round, sending a link for us to do a credit check ourselves online and sign some paperwork. them to give us a set of keys and their cut £600. the landlord also said they take the first months rent, another £600 in their pockets for shite all. i went bonkers telt the kid he should wear an eye patch like a fucking pirate.
> ...


Whats all this bout newboys don? Anyone asking me for cuts is getting semtex sent in ther package instead, so send your addys lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

bad apples MG. just be sensible, watch out for low posting accounts arselicking for cuts is all i'm saying. some's not on the level.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bad apples MG. just be sensible, watch out for low posting accounts arselicking for cuts is all i'm saying. some's not on the level.


I never been one for just handing cuts out to any cunt anyway and haven't had anyone begging for them either. Aye if sensible you know who to work with and who not, Anyone in the circle at the minute stays and anyone not can get to fuck...simples


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

well said that man 

i'm having meet the fockers flashbacks, high as fuck today, i'm off work haha


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 5, 2013)

How's it going folks


----------



## crooky420 (Apr 5, 2013)

Another UK grower not bought weed for over 4 years its about £250 oz fuck paying that smoking on Skywalker og>,blueberry headband got la con,stacked kush,blue dream,crital jack purple wreck in veg


----------



## indikat (Apr 5, 2013)

the one armed king tut is lookin ok, cut the lot of above the first true node fuk how much stress can giv er but a least she wont be a heavy feeder, three of the lollipopped ones ..amother tut a dp blueberry and a dp ww have gone ballistic since lollipopping. The 5 week jtr and cheesequake flower are lookin gud and fat and frosty. No cuts needed fer this new boy ha ha


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 5, 2013)

what feeding schedules are people using with biobizz feed water feed or feed feed water or feed every watering i know its personal preference just curious


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 5, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what feeding schedules are people using with biobizz feed water feed or feed feed water or feed every watering i know its personal preference just curious


I use biobizz, Personally i change my feeding routine by strain. Just now i have dog kush and lemon kush on the go. With them i'm feeding every second watering with the dog and with the lemon she likes to be feed,watered,feed
Wheres the Friday bud porn then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm off work haha


I sent that thing next day delivery, should have landed this morning.......


You get far too many Friday's off work you lad!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 5, 2013)

no new bud porn from me today, sigh, but my mate just called bearing gifts, a lil bit o pakistani/afghani black and big bit of apparently very nice, soap bar. i must say it looks clean, but it aint gonna get a look in while that black's still there, tried taking a pic but it dont do it justice, my phone got shit camera lol. htc, sort it out!!!! 



that's oil, what's left of it, in the syringe btw, not some sort of junkie juice.... hee hee


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 5, 2013)

How was the vacation yorkie lad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> How was the vacation yorkie lad


I'm English, I go on holiday.

Not as good as I'd hoped, had loads of bad luck and didn't get to do stuff I had planned but it was good to relax regardless.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 5, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> no new bud porn from me today, sigh, but my mate just called bearing gifts, a lil bit o pakistani/afghani black and big bit of apparently very nice, soap bar. i must say it looks clean, but it aint gonna get a look in while that black's still there, tried taking a pic but it dont do it justice, my phone got shit camera lol. htc, sort it out!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2601849View attachment 2601850View attachment 2601851
> 
> that's oil, what's left of it, in the syringe btw, not some sort of junkie juice.... hee hee


oil ...mmmmmm


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol,bi don't know why i wrote that. In fact i do... The kids were watching a film called the something vacation.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Alreet shit sniffers its only bloody Friday fookin lay in in the morning me thinks gonna try and find a nice glass bong anyone know any decent websites?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet shit sniffers its only bloody Friday fookin lay in in the morning me thinks gonna try and find a nice glass bong anyone know any decent websites?


everyonedoesit.com are ok m8, good selection, quick delivery. used them more than once.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Cheers welshmagic just been on there found one its a Sheldon black bubbler looks bad as fuck £190!!!!!! And out of stock well Lol have to wait


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 5, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> everyonedoesit.com are ok m8, good selection, quick delivery. used them more than once.


just been looking on there some shit hot stuff on there think i might need to make a purchase aswell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> gonna try and find a nice glass bong anyone know any decent websites?


Ali Bongo.
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/bongs-c-75.html?oscsid=268b3ece897835a00b16d7f5177d9a8b&amp;c_name=Bongs


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/img/products/roor_royalty_f1.jpg

think i found one for ya mate....... 
[h=1]Roor Bong Custom Little Sista 7mm - Editor Special[/h]£2,500.00

Stock: *In Stock* 




This is the most extravagant custom Roor bong that we have ever designed for our range and Roor have created an absolute masterwork for us. This very, very special Roor is emblazoned with a genuine diamond-studded, solid gold Roor logo mounted regally on the 7mm thick borosilicate glass beneath a rare Bubbled Tube feature and an Opal Embedded Crown Mouthpiece. 

Beneath the logo is a Dichro Embedded Marble, featuring a funky Roor logo within. Either side of the Dichro marble there are two Solid Silver Hemp Leaves, while the ice notches below are heavily gold gilded to match the logo and the bowl, which is also gold gilded. The diffuser logo is uniquely gold coloured as well.

We have had the beaker bottom gold-gilded as well, which has a double effect as it looks very solid when stored and with a darker background around it, but when in use (if you dare use it) and out in the light, the gold becomes more opaque so you can still see the smoke bubbling up. Also decorating the beaker bottom are Sandblasted Hemp Leaves, just poking up from the gold gilding on either side of the joint.

Not satisfied with all the above, we have also commissioned a matching 5mm Ashcatcher, only with a Ruby-studded Solid Silver Logo. A diffuser also comes with the Ashcatcher, and is tastefully black-logoÆd so as not to distract from the rest of the custom features.

There are members of royal families who are not worthy of this pipe. Most of them probably couldnÆt afford it anyway!



Custom Roor Bong Features:

ò Solid Gold Logo with Diamond Stud
ò Opal Embedded Crown Mouthpiece
ò Bubbled Tube Feature
ò 2 x Solid Silver Hemp Leaves
ò 2 x Sandblasted Hemp Leaves
ò æRoorÆ Dichro Embedded Marble
ò Gold Gilded Ice Notches
ò Gold Gilded Beaker Bottom
ò Gold Gilded Bowl
ò Gold Logo Diffuser
ò Custom Ashcatcher with Diffuser


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Pmsl Yeh sound mate you got 2 bags to lend me Lol fookin looks the bollocks tho mate


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 5, 2013)

carbon filters for bongs who would of known that site has everything


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Think I've found one on that alibongo its an 8 arm percolated bubbler or something and its 45 butty not bad and looks quality as well


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 5, 2013)

went and grabbed x4 10 litre pots today, filled em up with the plant magic and transplanted the ladies 

will give them the 1st topping in a few days - 1 week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Been looking at bubble machines the proper ones are pretty expensive what dya rekon to this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000VPG64I/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1365187403&sr=1-1&pi=SL75


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Been looking at bubble machines the proper ones are pretty expensive what dya rekon to this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000VPG64I/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1365187403&sr=1-1&pi=SL75


You'd need to be cropping some fair weight to warrant buying one of those over a set of bubble bags or a couple of butane cans.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Its only 46 butty then I'll get some bubble bags as well I just canna be arsed with whisking ice water for ages and I'm not into bho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its only 46 butty then I'll get some bubble bags as well I just canna be arsed with whisking ice water for ages and I'm not into bho


46 notes is reasonable mind.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeh that's what caught my eye I love a bargain and it looks like these machines agitate it just the right amount plus you can sit and smoke a joint while its all happening


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

here's my 1 and half week old ghs super bud and my 2 and half week old ghs whit rhino the super bud has got nitrogen toxicity(I think) so im going to flush her and let her recover for a week or so but would like to hear more experienced growers opinions and my white rhino has got magnesium def(I think) and ive ordered plant magic magne cal which should be here tomorrow she also show a little heat stress because my lights were 8 inches from her so ive moved them up to about 14 inches,the super bud has leaves which curl slightly downward which I read is nitrogen toxicity but if anyone thinks different on any of my plants your help would be welcome


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 5, 2013)

@trichrome what's our run off ph sayin?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

evenin jizz garglers


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

first can, first line, looks like the nite will turn out fine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2013)

ph runoff?? looks like coco tome why on earth would u ph in coco? u know its a buffer,, anyways that 2nd image looks like heat stress to me, but what do iknow, remember i cantgrow shit guys,!!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

but you can sure talk it...........


----------



## indikat (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Been looking at bubble machines the proper ones are pretty expensive what dya rekon to this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000VPG64I/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1365187403&sr=1-1&pi=SL75


ive got something similar shawny its a fukin easy way to make good bubble or gumby, noisy though wiv all that ice banging around but wat else to do wiv trim?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> but you can sure talk it...........


bahaha ohhhohohohahaha owwhahaha hehehehe
and yorkie i wont even dignify ur like of that with a responce, durex was avvin a laff ur just trying to be a bobby big bollox lolol,,


well i can stop talking shit wenever i want but ul always be a ugly jock cunt!! lol..,.. hows tricks? did u get owt else on the go after the bust or not riskin it?

n sure bowt that bust on bill?? im hearing its not true?...................possibly.. not that i giv a fuk but u know.......................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2602148my white rhino has got magnesium def (I think)


Yes it does.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @trichrome what's our run off ph sayin?


ive only got a ph kit and no meter so its not really accurate,either that or im colour blind lol but I think its 6 or 6.5 it a mix of the two!! but im getting a ph meter,i ordered the meter when I ordered the plant magic magnecal so hopefully it will be here in the morning,i didn't realise how important the ph meter would be but im glad I found out now and not when they are in flower,i actually think after reading a few threads on ph lockout that my white rhino could be as im using dutch pro a+b grow(hard water)which means they add extra cal and mag in the solution but the super bud looks like nitrogen toxicity as it has all the symptoms leaves curling downwards etc but when my ph meter comes I will flush the pair with ph water (accurate) then I will start again with the feeds


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ph runoff?? looks like coco tome why on earth would u ph in coco? u know its a buffer,, anyways that 2nd image looks like heat stress to me, but what do iknow, remember i cantgrow shit guys,!!


yeah your right with the heat stress coz I had my 600w mh 8inches from them lol but I moved them 14 inches away now and have turn my fan on them again,but there are other problems which I think is ph related but I will know more tomorrow when my meter arrives as the test kit isn't accurate enough and I thought the same about not worrying about ph in coco that's one of the reasons I chose coco but I think soil is a lot easier imo as I had no problems in soil.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> View attachment 2602304View attachment 2602305View attachment 2602306View attachment 2602307View attachment 2602308


thanks im glad I know for sure,it must be ph locked as I think mg is locked at around 6.1 in coco but I could be wrong,i cant wait for my ph meter to come and I can get an accurate reading as my nutes have added mag and cal but im also getting some magnecal incase it isn't a ph issue but im sure it is


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bahaha ohhhohohohahaha owwhahaha hehehehe
> and yorkie i wont even dignify ur like of that with a responce, durex was avvin a laff ur just trying to be a bobby big bollox lolol,,
> 
> 
> ...



hi mate, got a wee one on the go witha mate, cant do anything at home....my gaff is a complete no-no, too hot. 
lifes good mate, just doin uni and me and a mate have started a little home/garden maintenace business, its only just started but works comin in and gettin more regular, should be full steam by middle of may.
bill sent me a text after it happened and about a week later a mutual friend told me the full story, bill had just said he'd been caught but no details..havent spoken to him personally as i decided to keep a bit of distance, so i cant truly say for definite.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 5, 2013)

ive got deficiency's aswell m8 thanks to the post man taking over a week and half to deliver my goods


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> hi mate, got a wee one on the go witha mate, cant do anything at home....my gaff is a complete no-no, too hot.
> lifes good mate, just doin uni and me and a mate have started a little home/garden maintenace business, its only just started but works comin in and gettin more regular, should be full steam by middle of may.
> bill sent me a text after it happened and about a week later a mutual friend told me the full story, bill had just said he'd been caught but no details..havent spoken to him personally as i decided to keep a bit of distance, so i cant truly say for definite.


 good man so if ur just doin 1 with a pal id do a good long veg and get the most out of it you can, even under a 250 u could get a nice yeild i fu do the right training and whatnot, get the most u can with the little uve got and if ur using a big light even better,, nowt down with being in hot house, its fuking shit and u never know wen ther cummin, lol,, as for billy,, who giz a fuk,, lol,, keep away m8,, u dont need the stress or the association tbh.

trichome, how have u managed to get ph issues in coco? i never have and simply comparing to sum stock google images dunt mean ures has wat theyve got, each plant is individual and has its own traits and ways of shwoing u hey i got a problem, but just keep em on pure water wen ther that small,, no nuts no nothing, i give nutes to young plants but only canna start for seedlings and clones i dont use full base nutes till late veg.
but thats me,,what do iknow eh?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good man so if ur just doin 1 with a pal id do a good long veg and get the most out of it you can, even under a 250 u could get a nice yeild i fu do the right training and whatnot, get the most u can with the little uve got and if ur using a big light even better,, nowt down with being in hot house, its fuking shit and u never know wen ther cummin, lol,, as for billy,, who giz a fuk,, lol,, keep away m8,, u dont need the stress or the association tbh.
> 
> trichome, how have u managed to get ph issues in coco? i never have and simply comparing to sum stock google images dunt mean ures has wat theyve got, each plant is individual and has its own traits and ways of shwoing u hey i got a problem, but just keep em on pure water wen ther that small,, no nuts no nothing, i give nutes to young plants but only canna start for seedlings and clones i dont use full base nutes till late veg.
> but thats me,,what do iknow eh?


Fuck all ?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ive got deficiency's aswell m8 thanks to the post man taking over a week and half to deliver my goods View attachment 2602328View attachment 2602338


yeah I was hoping mine would come today but it should def come tomorrow but my postman is a lazy cnut he don't reach my house till about 1pm lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

strange nite, sitting drinkin and a bit coked and cant stop watching black bbw porn


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 5, 2013)

the one thing i really needed was the last to bloody arrive received everything else over a week ago fucking postmen lol....nice 1 for sending me that link aswell appreciate it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good man so if ur just doin 1 with a pal id do a good long veg and get the most out of it you can, even under a 250 u could get a nice yeild i fu do the right training and whatnot, get the most u can with the little uve got and if ur using a big light even better,, nowt down with being in hot house, its fuking shit and u never know wen ther cummin, lol,, as for billy,, who giz a fuk,, lol,, keep away m8,, u dont need the stress or the association tbh.
> 
> trichome, how have u managed to get ph issues in coco? i never have and simply comparing to sum stock google images dunt mean ures has wat theyve got, each plant is individual and has its own traits and ways of shwoing u hey i got a problem, but just keep em on pure water wen ther that small,, no nuts no nothing, i give nutes to young plants but only canna start for seedlings and clones i dont use full base nutes till late veg.
> but thats me,,what do iknow eh?


I didn't know there were nutes for young plants I thought people just gave at 1/4 strength,i gave mine at 1/10 strength just so they had something but unless I reach my targt yield I will go back to soil or try something else ive seen undercurrent solo pots for just under 100 quid each and they are in either 13 or 18 gallon pots,and they grow tree's lol id need to learn a lot about hydro though as I haven't a clue at the moment lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 5, 2013)

RJ 88 it looks as though the leaves may be showing the Ca def you mention but mebbe due to lockout rather than lack of due to the pH bein slightly out due to medium/water issues, I find the Ca to be the most demanding element in growing and it deffo dont seem like a trace element and seems so pH sensitive ....basically it was the thing I found most difficult to get right . Since growing in lots of soil and watering wiv pH 6.5 fer soil and top dressin wiv Garden lime (and bat G) ive had no Ca issues


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 5, 2013)

im gona flush tomoz i think and get my ph back to normal should sort it out hopefully


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 5, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah I was hoping mine would come today but it should def come tomorrow but my postman is a lazy cnut he don't reach my house till about 1pm lol


tell me about it, the great postal delivery service of the U.S. of A. (and this country's) set me back a full 2 weeks waiting for my shit to come....

Lesson 1------ should order closer to home.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

storylines in porno films? ah mean c'mon....really? why?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> storylines in porno films? ah mean c'mon....really? why?


The plot to 'Deep Throat' with Linda Lovelace is the best, perfect even.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 5, 2013)

christ wankin full of coke is a bloody shift....kept jumpin from page to page coz ma mind was runnin all over the bloody shop............but got there.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> christ wankin full of coke is a bloody shift....kept jumpin from page to page coz ma mind was runnin all over the bloody shop............but got there.


Ewwwww, is it true scots have deep fried jizz ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ph runoff?? looks like coco tome why on earth would u ph in coco? u know its a buffer,, anyways that 2nd image looks like heat stress to me, but what do iknow, remember i cantgrow shit guys,!!


I know coco is bufferd but I'm not sure of its a buffer Lol.and if I didn't pH in coco I know things would go wrong u must be lucky and have a good water supply.my water is at 7.4 fuck given it to em strait gotta pH that
Shit.

I pH down to 5.8-6.3 when I water the run off is normally exactly the same its just a precaution I've already told you lot I'm proper anal when it comes down to this shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> ive got something similar shawny its a fukin easy way to make good bubble or gumby, noisy though wiv all that ice banging around but wat else to do wiv trim?


Yeh man they look spot on I mean I only end up with a couple of oz of trim so all I do is make hash out of it tried bho a few times but made me mind up I don't like it I luurrrvveee the hashish too much


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive only got a ph kit and no meter so its not really accurate,either that or im colour blind lol but I think its 6 or 6.5 it a mix of the two!! but im getting a ph meter,i ordered the meter when I ordered the plant magic magnecal so hopefully it will be here in the morning,i didn't realise how important the ph meter would be but im glad I found out now and not when they are in flower,i actually think after reading a few threads on ph lockout that my white rhino could be as im using dutch pro a+b grow(hard water)which means they add extra cal and mag in the solution but the super bud looks like nitrogen toxicity as it has all the symptoms leaves curling downwards etc but when my ph meter comes I will flush the pair with ph water (accurate) then I will start again with the feeds


I know ice is gonna rip me again but fuck it Lol your pH is about right could be a little lower so like yorkie said its a deficiency make sure u get some plant magic magne cal its a must for coco.but I've never used dutch pro so fuck knows mate.I think your right a good flush should help sort the problem then you can start from scratch again


----------



## indikat (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man they look spot on I mean I only end up with a couple of oz of trim so all I do is make hash out of it tried bho a few times but made me mind up I don't like it I luurrrvveee the hashish too much


yeah u cant beat it, so many ways an ideas to make it, this lot i fuked a little cos i forgot to let the frozen trim to soak in the ice water, jus turned the cheap/shit/chinese knicker washer on strate away , result bein its a bit green as some of the green got smashed up with the trichs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah u cant beat it, so many ways an ideas to make it, this lot i fuked a little cos i forgot to let the frozen trim to soak in the ice water, jus turned the cheap/shit/chinese knicker washer on strate away , result bein its a bit green as some of the green got smashed up with the trichs


Lol do u dry your trim then freeze it or fresh freeze?and have u got one of those that I was lookin at? Cruz don't know whether to just spend the extra pennies and get a proper one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

best off drying the trim then freezing it. better yield that way than fresh frozen. dry ice is where it's at if you want max return from your bud/trim.

i'm going to have a go at some quick was oil today. i reckon if i rinse my drying trays there's probably a gram stuck to them alone.

got to chop a fucking big DOG kush down too, not looking forward to that...


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Okay straight to the point , using a 400w HPS at 16 to 20 inches away from plant top , plant is 4 weeks old almost , 6 inches tall nearly , bottom 2 leafs going yellow and dying curling upward , 2 leafs further up with a little brown spot not much but also a bit of yellow on them only 4 leafs are effected with this yellowing , most leafs if not all have a hook pointing down on leaf tips , some stems appear purple in color but was like this from start really with no problems 

Temp is 85f with light on , about 78 with light off 
Watering every 2 days , pot at the moment is 1 gallon i believe , using 200ml of water every 2 days , 1ml white distilled vinegar to lower PH , Using Still "Highland bottled spring water" , when feeding with nutrients i add 0.5ml of my solution per 500ml , bottle says 1ml per 1 Litre which is "Power Boost Plus Power bloom" , 

PH is about 6.0 to 7.0 not accurate reading using the Test tube kit 
Soil is Plant magic plus Organic Grow 

Lights on 17 to 19 hours a day darkness for rest , 

Strain is Blue cheese i believe seeds came from friend from donor plant 

This is my first ever grow so lacking a little experience
*View attachment 2603111View attachment 2603112View attachment 2603113View attachment 2603114* 

Any help will be greatly appreciated as I'm struggling here and worried this might get worse
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

looks good to be honest, back off on your feed or maybe introduce a just water in between feeds, it'll stop the clawing. only other thing is temps that can claw them up. those baby leaves i wouldn't worry too much about, those marks actually look just like you might have spilled the feed on them?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

feeding every other day is abit much for a small plant like that try let it dry out a little more get the roots searching and invest in a ph pen apart from that looks alright


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> best off drying the trim then freezing it. better yield that way than fresh frozen. dry ice is where it's at if you want max return from your bud/trim.
> 
> i'm going to have a go at some quick was oil today. i reckon if i rinse my drying trays there's probably a gram stuck to them alone.
> 
> got to chop a fucking big DOG kush down too, not looking forward to that...


Yeh man I remember you tell in me that before matey.and if u use fresh there's more chlorophyll in the leaves so you get greener hash I think.I'm torn between the two dry ice or ice water? I still need to buy bubble bags anyway.I love harvest time apart from the stiff back sore thumb and sticky fingers have fun mate Lol


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah i misted them with nutrients then realized that was a mistake lol my first grow so mistakes will happen first time around lol thanks for your help man appreciate it hugely , i will change nutri to every 5 days and see what happens ...

* Don Gin and Ton 


Marijuana EXPERT Mr. Ganja*



> *looks good to be honest, back off on your feed or maybe introduce a just water in between feeds, it'll stop the clawing. only other thing is temps that can claw them up. those baby leaves i wouldn't worry too much about, those marks actually look just like you might have spilled the feed on them?*


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2013)

mornin fookers, day 8 pic ( drying before feed strength shift )................................................. ......






.................................they are hungry lil fkrs ................................mornin music...........................................

[video=youtube;PVzljDmoPVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs&amp;list=PL5tAzr1a2FFe-GCHr5RxGOr-RpgYfDxKl[/video]

........................Delvite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Lookin good there del boy how long u gonna give em before the flip?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

I use vinyl gloves now, saves having to scrub my mits with nail varnish remover. 

my 2 bob, dry ice you should try once it's easy as pie, loads of fun and a lot less messy, but personally bubble all the way. i haven't used my bho tube for over a year. the end result is way too strong for me, my tolerance is low so i usually flog the hash n honey oil i make for a nice price. no one else sells the good stuff so i make a killing on it. 

well off to trim i go. plants a beast too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

I know what u saying mate I've seen some bubble on YouTube that just looks so fuckin tasty and gooey I just need to try some I've only done it the gum by way its good hash like but looks nothing like the bubble. Have fun mate I love trimmin


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin good there del boy how long u gonna give em before the flip?


i was gunna try 28 days but pot wont let me ( dont want no root bound shiznit ) so im gunna look between day 14 - 21. its a kind of medium sog thing im goin for. lol can you see the yellow monster called hunger coming out on them


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2013)

the rest of the picset are in my journal if any1 wants a peek, video update later on first fullish feed  peace out


----------



## indikat (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol do u dry your trim then freeze it or fresh freeze?and have u got one of those that I was lookin at? Cruz don't know whether to just spend the extra pennies and get a proper one?


Even the proper ones are cheap shit, the sort of thing you see peeps washin their pants in in asia so theres not much tech about em, save a load of work an do a better job than me. Yeah Ive tried dryin it first but then I got to freezing wet trim asap leave it for at least 24h in freezer mine s usually a month or two fore i get round ta makin it then sposed to soak the frozen trim in the ice water so it stops bein brittle (and stops the end product from bein green (still gets ya totally fuked tho). Then I pour it through a 220um bag and make fridge bubble or if I got a fair bit Ill then pass it threw a 70um bag and try for full melt. I dont actually make gumby proper as i dont wanna heat it til i smoke it, an i actually dry it out over a month in the fridge which is why we sumtimes find it there


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know ice is gonna rip me again but fuck it Lol your pH is about right could be a little lower so like yorkie said its a deficiency make sure u get some plant magic magne cal its a must for coco.but I've never used dutch pro so fuck knows mate.I think your right a good flush should help sort the problem then you can start from scratch again


 cheers,my postie came and nothing!!,looks like it will be Monday so I still flushed with water with a ph of 4.5 and after measuring runoff it was about 5.5 I know its a little low but when I feed I will feed at a slightly higher ph to even it out would this be ok?and should I wait to feed her or feed today?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I pH down to 5.8-6.3 when I water the run off is normally exactly the same its just a precaution I've already told you lot I'm proper anal when it comes down to this shit


It needs to be bang on 5.8 in coco/hydro, if you start to get purple lines up your stem then bump it up to 5.9. 
Even 1 point higher or lower can cause problems.




shawnybizzle said:


> like yorkie said its a deficiency


It is but at that that size I'd say the reason is lockout from the PH, not necessarily due to a lack of magnesium in the medium although cal/mag will almost definitely be needed in the future.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

4.5 that's low mate but if our run off is 5.5 then I'd just wait till she's dry and feed with a pH about 6.0 -6.5 and u should b looking better after a few days to a week.
And when you feed you should feed with nutes then the next time she thirsty just plain water and again for the next watering then feed nutes again its a good way not to over feed and get deficiencies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

@yorkie.Yeh when I first seen I thought pH problem as I've had it myself and it was when I first started using one of those shitty pH testers with the drops and that.and can u help me out on what lighting I'm gonna need to keep 2 mother's as well as cut and raise clones?there gonna be in a ds90x90 tent

Oh and think I'm gonna chop the Afghan kush 2morra its gonna be 8 weeks the hairs are a nice orange and receding and the trichs are mostly cloudy so fuckbit she's a comin down


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> *Okay straight to the point , using a 400w HPS at 16 to 20 inches away from plant top , plant is 4 weeks old almost , 6 inches tall nearly , bottom 2 leafs going yellow and dying curling upward , 2 leafs further up with a little brown spot not much but also a bit of yellow on them only 4 leafs are effected with this yellowing , most leafs if not all have a hook pointing down on leaf tips , some stems appear purple in color but was like this from start really with no problems
> 
> Temp is 85f with light on , about 78 with light off
> Watering every 2 days , pot at the moment is 1 gallon i believe , using 200ml of water every 2 days , 1ml white distilled vinegar to lower PH , Using Still "Highland bottled spring water" , when feeding with nutrients i add 0.5ml of my solution per 500ml , bottle says 1ml per 1 Litre which is "Power Boost Plus Power bloom" ,
> ...


Digital PH meter.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PH-Tester-Pen-Digital-Pocket-Meter-Aqaurium-Hydroponic-Water-Pool-SPA-PPM-Purity-/200906788323?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2ec6fa4de3

PH up/down.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PH-UP-DOWN-250ML-HYDROPONICS-GROW-/180760070639?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item2a1623c9ef


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I haven't used my bho tube for over a year. the end result is way too strong for me, my tolerance is low so i usually flog the hash n honey oil i make for a nice price. no one else sells the good stuff so i make a killing on it.
> 
> well off to trim i go. plants a beast too


*1)* Do you fancy selling (or trading) that BHO tube if it's a decent one?

*2) *Don't do anything with that trim, hash wise until you come back from work on Monday......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> and can u help me out on what lighting I'm gonna need to keep 2 mother's as well as cut and raise clones?there gonna be in a ds90x90 tent


Are you going to set up this ds90x90 for mothers and clones only?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you going to set up this ds90x90 for mothers and clones only?


Mother's and clones but want to be able to veg the clones in there as well so they can go strait in to the flower tent when they ready.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mother's and clones but want to be able to veg the clones in there as well so they can go strait in to the flower tent when they ready.


I'd go for a 250w MH in a regular reflector to keep the heat in the tent for the mothers and veg, then construct a clone box for the corner out of a rubbermaid type tub with a couple of small CFL's for your clones.

A 400w MH would be better for vegging but it would also make your mothers grow too fast and would probably need a cooltube in a tent that size.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

A quick peek before a pot up, tidy up and re-arrange.



The babysitter done well after a pissed up crash course in PH'ing and feeding at 4.30am.

For a bottle of voddy and sleeve of cigs he can sit again!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Sound ikode has got a 250 I can have off him what about a t5? Fookin ell there's gonna be extensions and plugs everywhere in me bedroom Lol.cheers mate this is gonna be a new venture for me I can't wait to start taking clones and shit


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 4.5 that's low mate but if our run off is 5.5 then I'd just wait till she's dry and feed with a pH about 6.0 -6.5 and u should b looking better after a few days to a week.
> And when you feed you should feed with nutes then the next time she thirsty just plain water and again for the next watering then feed nutes again its a good way not to over feed and get deficiencies


yeah my nutes are already mixed and ph to 6 I had to get my missis to check the colour as to my eyes they look similar lol cheers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A quick peek before a pot up, tidy up and re-arrange.
> 
> View attachment 2603210View attachment 2603211


They look very nice and healthy mate good work  what do u grow in and feed em?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> what about a t5?


Aye, fixed to the underneath of the lid on the inside would do the trick. Maybe 2.
Make sure you get a solid colour tub and not transparent, too much light from the 250w in the tent can fuck your clones.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> They look very nice and healthy mate good work  what do u grow in and feed em?


I keep mothers in soil and grow in coco.

I make my own regime from raw salts or single element liquid ferts and use 'Biobizz Grow' as a base veg nute.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> cheers mate this is gonna be a new venture for me I can't wait to start taking clones and shit


You can have my fogponic cloner tutorial if you want it, top results on fuck all money.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds like u got your shit sorted mate I'm thinking of switchin to plant magic nutes over canna? And I'm getting some if those air pots there not cheap tho are they!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeh I'll tay it as long as it ain't too complicated Lol I was thinking of those jiffy pellets


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds like u got your shit sorted mate I'm thinking of switchin to plant magic nutes over canna? And I'm getting some if those air pots there not cheap tho are they!


The 1L ones are short of £2 each and the 10L ones are around £4.50.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 1L ones are short of £2 each and the 10L ones are around £4.50.


Oh that's not that bad then must of been looking at the wrong place I use 18 Ltr pots 4 of em under 600 hps would 10 ltr be big enough or would I have to get 20s?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'll tay it as long as it ain't too complicated Lol I was thinking of those jiffy pellets


I was going to chuck you it in a PM but I've just remembered the photo uploader is a pain in the arse.

Fuck it I'll sling it up here and everybody can have it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh that's not that bad then must of been looking at the wrong place I use 18 Ltr pots 4 of em under 600 hps would 10 ltr be big enough or would I have to get 20s?


How big do you grow your plants? 18L is a waste unless you're rocking big eff off trees.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeh there quite big normally this grows a bit diff but normally around 4-6 a plant this grow I haven't topped any of just to see what's its like and Ive suffered on the yield I think but you never know. At the min 2 of em are 5 footers with nice big colas but the afghan is only 22" tall pmsl nice thick cola on it though


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Fogponic Cloner on a Budget.*


For those of you who aren't familiar with the term 'Fogponics' it is an advanced type of aeroponics that delivers water, oxygen and nutrients to the plant roots in the form of water vapour (fog). Using the same principal as aeroponics except that fogponic systems utilise a very small water particle size (5-30 microns), plant root fibres absorb water most efficiently when the particle size is between 1-25 microns in size. The smaller the particle size the more efficient the uptake of water, oxygen and nutrients.

(1 micron = 1 thousandth of a millimetre, 0.001 mm)

So let's crack on...........




First of all you need to go on ebay and buy an ultrasonic fogger unit like this one.



This fogger cost me around £9-$13 and was the cheapest unit I could find at the time that didn't have LED's fitted.

(DO NOT USE A FOGGER UNIT WITH L.E.D LIGHTS FITTED, THEY WILL LIGHT UP YOUR ROOT ZONE AND KILL YOUR ROOTS!)


The unit works by sending an ultrasonic pulse through the water by way of a vibrating membrane, the pulse is so small and rapid that instead of splashing the water it makes a vapour.


I spent quite some time working out the optimum space for this unit with various sized buckets/containers and I've managed to get it perfect.

You need a sandwich box that measures 11" x 11" x 4.5".



Then you need a drill and a 1" flat wood bit.



Drill some holes.



Some duct tape on the bottom to keep light out, unless you're lucky enough to find a box the right size that isn't transparent.



There will be a small 'light leak' gap made by the box lip that has to be dealt with by putting a band of tape around the inside of the box, flush to the edge of the box.



You need a 13 mm flat wood bit to make a hole in the side for the power cable.



The cable comes in 2 parts, feed it through the hole from the inside making the plug a tight fit.






​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

alreet ripper, hows tricks?

those foggers are ideal. all normal aquarium ones seem to have LEDs in the bottom


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Then you fill the box with enough water to cover the unit sensor by 2-3 cm, the sensor is circled in RED.

View attachment 2603255

And turn it on.



The vapour will come level with the 4" mark if an 11" x 11" box is used, if you go for a wider box to fit more clones in remember the wider you go from my dimensions the more fog depth you will lose.



A trip down the local hydro shop (or ebay) for some 2" neoprene cloner collars that cost about 10p-60c each, put a 1" coin in the middle and trim to size.

Job done.



Fill it with clones..........

View attachment 2603263View attachment 2603264View attachment 2603265

..........and start the clock!



This cloner is highly efficient and can have cuttings ready to transplant with a 100% success rate in a week or even less if used in an optimal environment, there is no need to provide any additional warmth as the fogger unit naturally keeps the water at around 25c.


I would only advise using hydro nutes as the ultrasonic pulse from the fogger unit will disrupt the particles of thick organic nutrients and destroy the water very quickly resulting in flaky organic matter floating around with massive PH swings, the water would have to be changed every day to combat this which is impractical.
​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet ripper, hows tricks?
> 
> those foggers are ideal. all normal aquarium ones seem to have LEDs in the bottom


Easy Don.

Too many Fridays off work you mate, there's something sat in yer pigeon hole for Monday.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh there quite big normally


Well a 10L airpot can equal a 15L regular pot so if you run 18's then try the 15L airpots at about £5.50 each.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2013)

costs £9-$13 ?? umm that dunt make sence seen how 9 qwid is more than 13 dollers 

morning fuknuggets!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Easy Don.
> 
> Too many Fridays off work you mate, there's something sat in yer pigeon hole for Monday.


my workmate sent a picture of the parcel it was so odd looking to him. i was confused it wasn't square cos i'm waiting for an aquafarm turning up. can't wait mondays going to be long day but no doubt painless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Then you fill the box with enough water to cover the unit sensor by 2-3 cm, the sensor is circled in RED.
> 
> View attachment 2603255
> 
> ...


have you got a link to the mister without LEDs or did you unhook them? i'm making something similar but not quite as big


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> costs £9-$13 ?? umm that dunt make sence seen how 9 qwid is more than 13 dollers


It says "around £9-$13".

I posted that tutorial months ago on another site so it makes perfect sense, now £9 = $13.70 depending where you go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my workmate sent a picture of the parcel it was so odd looking to him. i was confused it wasn't square cos i'm waiting for an aquafarm turning up. can't wait mondays going to be long day but no doubt painless


Do you want to know what it is now or shall we keep shtum for the suspense?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have you got a link to the mister without LEDs or did you unhook them? i'm making something similar but not quite as big


I've just checked my Ebay purchase history and the same guy doesn't sell these ones any more, his have LED's too now.

If you can be arsed waiting 2 weeks for delivery from China.....

Without an AC adapter.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Ultrasonic-Mist-Maker-Fogger-Water-Fountain-Pond-Atomizer-Air-Humidifier-/160866352106?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item257461bbea

With a US AC adapter.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Fogger-16mm-Mist-Disc-Mist-Fog-Maker-Air-Humidifier-Ultrasonic-Atomizer-/140891593584?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item20cdcb1b70

US/UK converter plug.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-PIN-UNIVERSAL-TO-UK-PLUG-TRAVEL-ADAPTOR-UNIVERSAL-USA-AUS-EU-AU-US-TO-UK-NEW-/150868662364?pt=UK_TravelTickets_Accessories_RL&hash=item232079185c


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

surprisingly dress making scissors are actually better at cutting sheet aluminium than the tin snips I can't find, happy days.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

little sample of the afghan kush trim is just as frosty


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2603343 little sample of the afghan kush trim is just as frosty


stick that in the post


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

Ha ha I would if I had more.you can keep your mitts off this is my little sample


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

ive just got my temps down to 26.5c which im happy with as they were over 29-31c for the past 20 days!, I have to keep my cupboard door open a couple of inches lol but it don't matter as no-one can see the light because my front room,kitchen and bathroom doors are shut off to the hallway,i should of thought of this sooner lol im hoping this will speed up the growth coz ive read that excessive heat causes slow growth,will the heat stressed leaves recover? or will the effected leaves stay curled up,i think both are looking much better already after the flush and temp change,i will feed when the coco is dry either tomorrow night or Monday morning,i'll prob wait till Monday coz the magnecal will be here


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

made my mouth water that good job dont get green where im from


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 6, 2013)

Evening fuckers. Won a hunder quid on the national yeehaa, Scottish sun is out so it's a half Q of ching and a 1L of vodi.......sorted


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> made my mouth water that good job dont get green where im from


i know where you live... lol hows tricks pal !? ... you know who this is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> will the heat stressed leaves recover? or will the effected leaves stay curled up?


Nope, they'll stay fucked.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Evening fuckers. Won a hunder quid on the national yeehaa, Scottish sun is out so it's a half Q of ching and a 1L of vodi.......sorted


Wd mate i came in 5th


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

@trichrome Yeh the damaged leaves will stay how they are just leave em on mate no worries.and I'd wait till Monday till u got ur magne cal let those roots search a bit helps em stretch out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> made my mouth water that good job dont get green where im from


Why where u from?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i know where you live... lol hows tricks pal !? ... you know who this is


no way man hows it goin you good yeah


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why where u from?


i cant say that but lets just say its a very small island


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Wd mate i came in 5th


Cheers mate. It's the first win i've had on the national, i had 4th place on an each way bet to but it's only fuckin £9 or summin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i cant say that but lets just say its a very small island


Ahh fuck been in the middle of nowhere what do u do for smoke when you've ran out?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nope, they'll stay fucked.


that's sh1t but the new growth will be a lot better and the new temps will speed up growth hopefully as my 600w mh would of surely made them grow more if it wernt for the temps and the possible ph lockout


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

good mate and there is green here you know this


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers mate. It's the first win i've had on the national, i had 4th place on an each way bet to but it's only fuckin £9 or summin lol


For the last 20yrs ive been having a flutter on it every year i come somewhere between 4th n 10th lol, never won yet, never had a non finisher either funnily enough lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh fuck been in the middle of nowhere what do u do for smoke when you've ran out?


go without m8 its hard enough trying to get a bit of soap bar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> but the new growth will be a lot better


.......yes.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> good mate and there is green here you know this


really yeah will have to see if i can rustle up some money


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> go without m8 its hard enough trying to get a bit of soap bar


That's proper prissy that is no wonder people turn to silk road Lol any way looks like 2timers got a lil sum sum for ya


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 6, 2013)

Well folks my visit tonight was short, but the chiko must be working on the wife cos she's just told me to "get the fuck aff that computer" lmao. Better go and blether shite to her for a few haha. catch yas later


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> go without m8 its hard enough trying to get a bit of soap bar


soap bar is rocky mate. hasn't been seen here in years. we get 100g blocks of standard morrocan and have been for the last couple of years all being sold at £10-12 per gram.
should have said it better really i dont have anything now you're closer to harvest then i am with your autos.. like bizzle says gona have to get on the road pal


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

ive been smoking around 8 years now and ive managed to score green like 5 or 6 times where i live and people sell soap bar for 12 a g.....


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

i dont really want to be sending anything to my house and i dont really know how to use the road only had a quick look on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Soapbar by the gram? Fuck me, how times have changed!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ive been smoking around 8 years now and ive managed to score green like 5 or 6 times where i live and people sell soap bar for 12 a g.....


Fookin ell surely there's someone in the area apart from you who's got the green stuff. I feel for ya mate hard times a gwaan lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Soapbar by the gram? Fuck me, how times have changed!


maroc * ....


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i dont really want to be sending anything to my house and i dont really know how to use the road only had a quick look on it


well if you know anyone that will have it delivered let me know and i'll order for ya.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> well if you know anyone that will have it delivered let me know and i'll order for ya.


i appreciate it but everyone ive spoken to about it is too scared to give it a go


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> maroc * ....


I don't care where it's from it's not worth bud prices, lol.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

i was at first aswell mate, made my account there in december 2011 and didn't order until a year later. all orders fly through with no bother.

had this stuff at £10 per gram a couple weeks ago ... 


got this @ £10 a gram on the way ..


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't care where it's from it's not worth bud prices, lol.


with you all the way mate. just clarifying that we don't get soap bar here. big difference between that and the maroc.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

that aint going to your place though is it ? will have to show me one day how you do it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> got this @ £10 a gram on the way .. View attachment 2603471


Now that's authentic, even has a bit of poop smudged on the clingfilm at the end of the pellet!..........


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

that's the butt hash for ya lol [youtube]cO_I5eGwBy8[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i appreciate it but everyone ive spoken to about it is too scared to give it a go


it's a piece of piss, you get your coins into a 'wallet' A simple google here will give you umpteen places to buy bitcoins. You open a SR account using the tor browser, you get a wallet with them, the address's you send from your other wallet. you type a name and address where its to be delivered. I use work much less hassle. few days later drugs arrive in the post. Simples hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Anybody know if SR will accept new registrations again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

aye has done for a while.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Woo hoo! Belter.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2013)

evening fudge packers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

That's me with a new account sorted and my details in a safe place this time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Evening Dura.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's a piece of piss, you get your coins into a 'wallet' A simple google here will give you umpteen places to buy bitcoins. You open a SR account using the tor browser, you get a wallet with them, the address's you send from your other wallet. you type a name and address where its to be delivered. I use work much less hassle. few days later drugs arrive in the post. Simples hahaha


i thought i had a rough idea but you gone and confused me again with sending address's from another wallet so you have 2 wallets?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2013)

evenin yorks. so its saturday nite and its time for sad fucks like us to sit on the net. ive an excues ive got my kid coz his mums away visiting.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 6, 2013)

ive a excuse too

im a boring cunt!!haha

and cant find a charger lead for me ps3 pad and its dead! so i gotta sit here watching wat u reprobates is up to


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2013)

havent got an excuse, jus plain skint as normal lol, evening cum bubbles


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooooh, there's litres of sassafras oil on SR for silly cheap prices..........


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2013)

An what ya planning on doing with that?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 6, 2013)

im not skint, ive acyually got a few quid for a change, me and a mate have started a little business, basically two guys with a transit, garden clearances, gutter cleaning, drive way pressure washing, furniture moving etc, basically anything in the handyman area...doin ok made almost 2 ton in 2 days and picking up more work all the time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An what ya planning on doing with that?


Spread a big ray of sunshine across Yorkshire, lol.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i dont really want to be sending anything to my house and i dont really know how to use the road only had a quick look on it


bmr is cheaper I have used it more than once and can point you in the right direction if you need


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2013)

Whats BMR then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 6, 2013)

There's more variety on sr I thought, and the way it's layed out just looks easier te use. I'd far rather have sr. Bmr can't be that cheaper, loads of the vendors are on sr too


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Whats BMR then?


Just another site like sr m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Grand......




 

......except the buggers need watering now, good job the bucket is all ready full or they'd be waiting till morning.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

ive given up on it went onto my account on sr click on make a deposit and it ses to change my password and pin and doesnt give me an option to do anything else fuck knows how you use it, how bitcoins are in £££


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> that aint going to your place though is it ? will have to show me one day how you do it


I get goods delivered to my address its triple vac sealed in a padded bag with added protection inside,so no smell or anything you can give a false name if you like but be sensible when doing so don't use an obvious fake just change you name a little so you could say it wasn't meant for you in your defence if you did get caught but it is very unlikely as I have used both sites many times and never been ripped off and never any feds at the door instead of the postman lol,if you are waiting for an order to arrive and you notice a new shifty looking postman then let your missus sign for it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Whats BMR then?


the black market reloaded I can give you the link if you like


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I get goods delivered to my address its triple vac sealed in a padded bag with added protection inside,so no smell or anything you can give a false name if you like but be sensible when doing so don't use an obvious fake just change you name a little so you could say it wasn't meant for you in your defence if you did get caught but it is very unlikely as I have used both sites many times and never been ripped off and never any feds at the door instead of the postman lol,if you are waiting for an order to arrive and you notice a new shifty looking postman then let your missus sign for it


i know this but ive just made an account on sr been on it for like an hour trying to figure it out one person ses one thing and some1 else is tellin me to do a different thing i go on the account click make a deposit and it tells me to change password and pin and thats it no option to do anything else


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Spread a big ray of sunshine across Yorkshire, lol.


Send it down this way Yorki , could do with a bit of sunshine !


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> There's more variety on sr I thought, and the way it's layed out just looks easier te use. I'd far rather have sr. Bmr can't be that cheaper, loads of the vendors are on sr too


your right there is more options on sr but the prices are silly on some of the sellers I used to be able to get an oz for £160 delivered,it wasn't the highest grade but it did the job,the bmr was made because sr was forced to close the armoury so bmr was created to sell weapons but now has everything sr has but with weapons and services that sr arnt allowed to offer,both of the sites make me wish I lived in America lol as the price and grade is much better than here,the uk sellers seem to take the p1ss when pricing so I choose European sellers and have never gone wrong


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

Fucking* BOLLOCKS!
*
Just dropped a full tub of epsom salts all over the floor trying to pop the lid off.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i know this but ive just made an account on sr been on it for like an hour trying to figure it out one person ses one thing and some1 else is tellin me to do a different thing i go on the account click make a deposit and it tells me to change password and pin and thats it no option to do anything else


if you have bitcoins then pick what you want click on the item you want, then click buy or purchase you will then have box appear which you put your name address etc, then you may have to release postal funds from escrow,but if not just message the seller asking to give you a message when posted and NEVER finalise early,if a seller asks then go elsewhere as there are many that will let you as a new customer buy 1g with 100% escrow and when you get more trust and buyer feedback you can buy more on 100% escrow meaning you release the funds from escrow when your goods arrive


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 6, 2013)

i dont have bitcoins thats my problem


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> the black market reloaded I can give you the link if you like


if ya dont mind please mate


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 6, 2013)

bonjeur fellow boring bastardo's..... out with the kids all day and just sat down with a nice bowl n me tube, aaaaaahhhhh!!!!! 
what's all this br bmr bitcoins in your wallet shit goin on en? never heard of them, but i am a boring old git so thats my excuse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> bonjeur fellow boring bastardo's..... out with the kids all day and just sat down with a nice bowl n me tube, aaaaaahhhhh!!!!!
> what's all this br bmr bitcoins in your wallet shit goin on en? never heard of them, but i am a boring old git so thats my excuse.


Untraceable, non government controlled, virtual currency.

For buying big boys toys off the dodgy deep net......


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> bonjeur fellow boring bastardo's..... out with the kids all day and just sat down with a nice bowl n me tube, aaaaaahhhhh!!!!!
> what's all this br bmr bitcoins in your wallet shit goin on en? never heard of them, but i am a boring old git so thats my excuse.


lol i remember when i was 1st trying this and found it confusing aswel.
click account on sr and it says it in front of you, to deposit bitcoins send them to this address. copy the address underneath. if you have coins in your wallet who you bought the coins from you can send them to your sr account by clicking send coins and paste the link from sr deposit link.
like i said in the PM though you need internet banking to buy coins. although someone said on here the other day people on ebay sell them. silly price at the moment the coins are... when i 1st bought some i paid £30 for 3 coins.
ps was ment to quote redeye...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Untraceable, non government controlled, virtual currency.
> 
> For buying big boys toys off the dodgy deep net......


ah i see, better get shopping then..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> when i 1st bought some i paid £30 for 3 coins


Early last year they were £3 a piece!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

I anybody still uses Intersango it's actually a fair bit cheaper to buy your coins in polish currency than pounds sterling.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

A packet of strawberry Fruitella's hiding behind the cups in my kitchen cupboard, well helloooo!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

But I was looking for a syringe.......


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Early last year they were £3 a piece!


thats insane. this type of thing will have alot to do with it i think... http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/03/bitcoins-worth-228000-stolen-from-customers-of-hacked-webhost/

more and more hackers stealing coins every day.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But I was looking for a syringe.......


i got one of those... but its full of oil.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> thats insane. this type of thing will have alot to do with it i think... http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/03/bitcoins-worth-228000-stolen-from-customers-of-hacked-webhost/
> 
> more and more hackers stealing coins every day.


It's because the number of Bitcoins that can be mined is finite at 21 million coins, the more people that want to use BC's the more valuable they become.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 6, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> i got one of those... but its full of oil.........


....... Yeah yeah, rub it in funny fucker.

All I want mine for is measuring sodding 'Grow'!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ....... Yeah yeah, rub it in funny fucker.
> 
> All I want mine for is measuring sodding 'Grow'!


not rubbin it in m8, my mrs wont let me and tbh, that would be a waste anyways, i'd rather smoke it. hee hee


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lol i remember when i was 1st trying this and found it confusing aswel.
> click account on sr and it says it in front of you, to deposit bitcoins send them to this address. copy the address underneath. if you have coins in your wallet who you bought the coins from you can send them to your sr account by clicking send coins and paste the link from sr deposit link.
> like i said in the PM though you need internet banking to buy coins. although someone said on here the other day people on ebay sell them. silly price at the moment the coins are... when i 1st bought some i paid £30 for 3 coins.
> ps was ment to quote redeye...


yeah theres a fella that will instantly put the bitcoin (up to 5) in your wallet and let you pay via paypal I have used him but there is always mtgox or Nordic that are good,just a couple of months ago bitcoins were £8 each lol it amazing how much there value has gone up there is no point buying them in bulk now as I feel they will come down in value again soon.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah theres a fella that will instantly put the bitcoin (up to 5) in your wallet and let you pay via paypal I have used him but there is always mtgox or Nordic that are good,just a couple of months ago bitcoins were £8 each lol it amazing how much there value has gone up there is no point buying them in bulk now as I feel they will come down in value again soon.


i'm using blockchain.info last time i bought some they took 2 days to put the coins in my wallet.
so he charges whatever the other places are yeah? same price?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'm using blockchain.info last time i bought some they took 2 days to put the coins in my wallet.
> so he charges whatever the other places are yeah? same price?


I think he adds about a quid or so but it is worth it for instant bitcoins and you are covered by paypal also,i have used him a few times I think his name is xbox360 or something like that lol,he also sells 0.1-0.9 bitcoins just message him if you want a different amount and he will sort you out


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 6, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I think he adds about a quid or so but it is worth it for instant bitcoins and you are covered by paypal also,i have used him a few times I think his name is xbox360 or something like that lol,he also sells 0.1-0.9 bitcoins just message him if you want a different amount and he will sort you out


pretty sweet if you ask me. cheers dude may have to use him next time as you can buy what you want when you want and no chance of the prices rising after you've bought your coins and waiting for them to hit the wallet!


----------



## indikat (Apr 6, 2013)

Woke up this morning two bag of vape... read the uk growers thread on RIU and ...fuk me now I want fogponics frutella and weapons of mass destruction , fukin amazing info thanks a lot even having second thoughts about letting me trim dry before ah make hash..nah.


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Quick question does anyone else here use OR HAVE USED --- Plant MAGIC PLUS ORGANIC GROW soil ???

I've had problems with drainage since the beginning the soil just does not drain from bottom , although i read somewhere its best NOT to let it run off as this can drown the roots at the bottom or some shit ? 
Ive got the growers bible book here and that tells me to let off 10 to 20% run off after every watering , MINES WILL NOT RUN OFF AT ALL lol 

Is there a way to pack the soil properly to allow drainage ? should i pack it loose or tight ? I have cultivated the soil at top every time before watering although i still get no run off at all !!!! 
I usually just scoop the soil with the pot I'm using then pat down the top a little my pot is 1 gallon i believe - is 250ml enough water or should i use more when watering my 4 week old 6 inch high preteens ?

This is my updated pic , someone told me this is defo NUTRI BURN , can anyone else confirm this ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> Quick question does anyone else here use OR HAVE USED --- Plant MAGIC PLUS ORGANIC GROW soil ???


im using it atm and i know someone else on here is using it aswell but im not having any problems with drainage you must not be feeding it enough water, let it dry out between feedings and try give it some more next time, how long have you been using nutes for?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's because the number of Bitcoins that can be mined is finite at 21 million coins, the more people that want to use BC's the more valuable they become.


So what happens when the coin linit has been reached?I'm not that good with computers and virtual currencies lol


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Been using the nutes for just over a week now only 2 feedings the recommended dosage on the bottle is 1ml per 1 litre of water , i use 500ml bottles so i put in 0.5ml to 500 ml when i water i use 250ml so i add 0.25ml of boost the last time i did it tho i added about 0.525 ml to a 200ml watering so im guessing thats what it is if it is actually nute burn . I also on a couple of occasions misted the leafs with nute added by mistake i found thats a serious problem as the lights cook the solution on the leafs and cause burning , i wont do this again and i just today raised my light another 4 inches as i heard the hooking of my leafs and stuff can be cause its just too hot ..

My pot is a 1 gallon pot is 250ml of water each watering gonna be enough ? thats about half a mug full of water .


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

sounds to me that your using too much nutes for a plant that young, you're not ment to start off on the recommended dosage straight away start of 1/4 strength and build your way up. what nutes you using?


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am using plant magic plus bloom boost - so that's my problem instead of using 0.25ml of it to each 250ml i should lower that to 0.1 so its half the dosage needed

The plant is about 3 to 4 weeks old , 6inches tall 

haven't kept a journal but i'm going to start using one this is my first ever grow with no experience other than the growers bible
Thanks for the replies and that bro quick replies as well really appreciate it dude ill kill of those nutes for now im guessing since my overdose wasnt a major one i shouldnt need to flush or anything right ? just water with regular shit just now and it will be okay ..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> Been using the nutes for just over a week now only 2 feedings the recommended dosage on the bottle is 1ml per 1 litre of water , i use 500ml bottles so i put in 0.5ml to 500 ml when i water i use 250ml so i add 0.25ml of boost the last time i did it tho i added about 0.525 ml to a 200ml watering so im guessing thats what it is if it is actually nute burn . I also on a couple of occasions misted the leafs with nute added by mistake i found thats a serious problem as the lights cook the solution on the leafs and cause burning , i wont do this again and i just today raised my light another 4 inches as i heard the hooking of my leafs and stuff can be cause its just too hot ..
> 
> My pot is a 1 gallon pot is 250ml of water each watering gonna be enough ? thats about half a mug full of water .


If I were you I'd mix up 10 ltr at a time then you know your measurements are bang on and like Jedi said start off at 1/4 strength .couldn't tell you how to water tho I grow coco.I've seen a good video tho I'll try and find it now


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> I am using plant magic plus bloom boost - so that's my problem instead of using 0.25ml of it to each 250ml i should lower that to 0.1 so its half the dosage needed
> 
> The plant is about 3 to 4 weeks old , 6inches tall
> 
> haven't kept a journal but i'm going to start using one this is my first ever grow with no experience other than the growers bible


so your using bloom boost in the veg stage theres your problem right there, you should use grow for veg stage and bloom for flower stage


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

Morning felchers how are we on this sunny Sunday morning ?


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

So i should stop using that bloom boost altogether , I'm sure i read on the bottle its for vegetative and flowering stage lol i will go 2morrow and get some grow boost instead of bloom boost and use that instead thanks a lot bro i now know what my problem is , much obliged ..

This ain't gonna do anything weird is it cause I've gave it flowering solution is my plant dead now or just over fertilized ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what happens when the coin linit has been reached?I'm not that good with computers and virtual currencies lol


Well nothing really, by then they should hold a pretty constant value (not accounting for demand) as they will have become as widely accepted as they ever will be and there will be a finite number available.

We'll all be dead by then though, it's due to happen around 2140.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> So i should stop using that bloom boost altogether , I'm sure i read on the bottle its for vegetative and flowering stage lol i will go 2morrow and get some grow boost instead of bloom boost and use that instead thanks a lot bro i now know what my problem is , much obliged ..
> 
> This ain't gonna do anything weird is it cause I've gave it flowering solution is my plant dead now or just over fertilized ?


yes because plants need different nutrients at different stages of its life thats why you have deficiencies, your plant should be getting nitrogen in the veg stage and in flower stage should be getting phosphorus and potassium


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> Quick question does anyone else here use OR HAVE USED --- Plant MAGIC PLUS ORGANIC GROW soil ???
> 
> I've had problems with drainage since the beginning the soil just does not drain from bottom , although i read somewhere its best NOT to let it run off as this can drown the roots at the bottom or some shit ?
> Ive got the growers bible book here and that tells me to let off 10 to 20% run off after every watering , MINES WILL NOT RUN OFF AT ALL lol
> ...



For a start you'd do well by throwing that 'growers bible' in the bin!

1 step at a time and first things first, what's your medium PH at? And what kind of light are you using?


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

So really i should be looking for solution where the first number is higher than the first 2 ? so something like 6.4.4 (NPK) 

I found one just now thats NPK 2.0/1.15/2.3 - is this sufficient enough for vegetative stage ? 

The one im using right now is actually a PK booster lol so its dishing out levels of close to 4/13/14 i have already guessed this is way way too high for my young lady 

So would i be okay and promote decent growth with the NPK 2.0/1.15/2.3 solution ? its called vitalink plant start with the numbers NPK 2.0/1.15/2.3 or should i go for higher N ?

The PH of my water is about 6.0 to 6.7 not accurate reading as using the PH tube kit , im gonna invest in a PH pen 2morrow and a moisture reader , and i need solution for my vegetative stage the store i go to tho only has limited stuff and they have a website so any chance someone can pick the right shit i need for this stage from the site ? its under the nutrients tab on left dont know if i can post links here http://www.hydraonline.co.uk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning felchers how are we on this sunny Sunday morning ?


Easy mate.

Out to lunch with my dad soon, twat has a tendency to ring me around 9.30am asking what I'm doing for the day.

"Dad I grow weed for a living, yes you've just woke me up!".........


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

have a look on google and have a good read up on nutrients, you're going to have to flush your lady out to get rid of the build up of nutrients in the soil and start again at 1/4 strength with the right nutrients


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> The PH of my water is about 6.0 to 6.7 not accurate reading as using the PH tube kit , im gonna invest in a PH pen 2morrow and a moisture reader


It needs to be 6.5 in soil.

Digital PH pen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PH-Tester-Pen-Digital-Pocket-Meter-Aqaurium-Hydroponic-Water-Pool-SPA-PPM-Purity-/200906788323?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2ec6fa4de3

PH up/down.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PH-UP-DOWN-250ML-HYDROPONICS-GROW-/180760070639?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item2a1623c9ef

You don't need a moisture reader and they don't work anyway.


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kl ive picked one out its called biogrow and it has a *2-1-3 NPK *
Thanks for assistance dude ill look up as well about the phupdown and ph pen thanks very much m8 i have pinpointed the problem now its just too much PK as im using the PK booster ill flush right now and see how i get on ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

A cheap and good quality veg nute.

Biobizz Grow.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIO-BIZZ-BIOBIZZ-BIO-GROW-ORGANIC-PLANT-FOOD-500ml-/280686591595?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415a397e6b

Don't pack the soil and if drainage is a problem then you can put a layer of clay pebbles in the bottom of your pots.

Expanded Clay Pebbles.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-LITRE-CLAY-PEBBLES-HYDROPONICS-GROW-MEDIUM-/130556578633?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e65c74b49

And as a bonus this is the best quality soil I've come across yet, use straight out of the bag. 

Plagron Light Mix.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLAGRON-LIGHT-MIX-50-LITRE-HYDROPONICS-GROW-MEDIUM-POTS-SOIL-50L-/111034009503?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19da24879f


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> Kl ive picked one out its called biogrow and it has a *2-1-3 NPK *
> Thanks for assistance dude ill look up as well about the phupdown and ph pen thanks very much m8 i have pinpointed the problem now its just too much PK as im using the PK booster ill flush right now and see how i get on ...


thats what i use biobizz grow bloom and topmax. good luck with your grow


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

good sunday mornin growers, day 9 and................................................................................................






...................................with a nice level canopy  ......................................................................







.......................................so hows all this fine day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> Kl ive picked one out its called biogrow and it has a *2-1-3 NPK *
> i have pinpointed the problem now its just too much PK


Biogrow has an NPK of 4-3-6.




And you haven't pinpointed anything, all you know is you are feeding the wrong nutes at the wrong time.

Sorry mate but not reading properly and dismissing things on a whim is probably what got you the problems in the first place.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> good sunday mornin growers, day 9 and................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You flipping those when the floor is covered Delvite?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Easy mate.
> 
> Out to lunch with my dad soon, twat has a tendency to ring me around 9.30am asking what I'm doing for the day.
> 
> "Dad I grow weed for a living, yes you've just woke me up!".........


Ha ha that's not that bad the only time I hear off my dad is when I've harvested pmsl he's 60 and still thinks he's 18. I can't be arsed to do Sunday dinner so gonna do a nice hunters chicken instead with chips n a salad


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You flipping those when the floor is covered Delvite?


thats the plan m8, 80% coverage is what im lookin for and i should get that in 5 - 7 days


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

my bio-grow has an npk of 8-2-6


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha that's not that bad the only time I hear off my dad is when I've harvested pmsl he's 60 and still thinks he's 18.


My Dad knows that weed wise if I have plenty then he is OK for a smoke when he wants it and I won't charge him (an 8th will last him 2 weeks).

When he phones to ask if I have enough to sort him out he still behaves like he's 16 on a street corner, "Now then, have you erm....got any erm.....stuff?".

I can almost sense him looking over his shoulder on the other end of the phone!


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I wasn't dismissing anything , i didn't have a single problem until i fed these nutes that's why i have pinpointed that the solution i fed them was the problem , everything was going well until i used them so doesn't that mean its the solution that's the problem and to stop using it ? I've got another plant right next to it about 2 weeks younger that i haven't gave any nutes and its doing fine no problems or yellowing or hooking or anything else i know my temps a tad too high I'm gonna sort that with a nice vent , I'm just trying to pick off one problem at a time if i do have any more problems once i stop giving this nute i will still see signs of it , i honestly wasn't dismissing anything but u start with the first step correct that and see if it works

Im just a direct guy soz dude if u thought i wasnt paying attention i totally was i just like to directly jump to fundamental thing u were trying to say and it was , dont give bloom boost during vegetative stage and use , grow bloom bio buzz i totally understood what u meant bro , and the biobuzz shit i was looking at is different from yours soz for mixup 

thanks for help m8 much obliged


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

View attachment 2604737View attachment 2604733View attachment 2604735
momma lemon pledge
VVVV
View attachment 2604741
Dog#3 momma
VVV
View attachment 2604742

snippets
View attachment 2604745
4 lemon pledge 4 Dog

dog popcorn
View attachment 2604744

some erl fresh made, think i shook too long its pretty green 
View attachment 2604743


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> I wasn't dismissing anything , i didn't have a single problem until i fed these nutes that's why i have pinpointed that the solution i fed them was the problem , everything was going well until i used them so doesn't that mean its the solution that's the problem and to stop using it ? I've got another plant right next to it about 2 weeks younger that i haven't gave any nutes and its doing fine no problems or yellowing or hooking or anything else i know my temps a tad too high I'm gonna sort that with a nice vent , I'm just trying to pick off one problem at a time if i do have any more problems once i stop giving this nute i will still see signs of it , i honestly wasn't dismissing anything but u start with the first step correct that and see if it works
> 
> Im just a direct guy soz dude if u thought i wasnt paying attention i totally was i just like to directly jump to fundamental thing u were trying to say and it was , dont give bloom boost during vegetative stage and use , grow bloom bio buzz i totally understood what u meant bro , and the biobuzz shit i was looking at is different from yours View attachment 2604786soz for mixup
> 
> thanks for help m8 much obliged




had the same problem m8 have I got a solution no I haven't back to coco for me after this fuck bio bizz


----------



## Gza Ob1 (Apr 7, 2013)

It was because Redeyejedi and the Yorkshire man were replying at same time i got mixed up , 

Yorkshire man here is my info for my grow , 4 weeks in 6 inches tall , strain is blue cheese , temps are about 86f with lights on and about 78 with lights off i need to lower temp with lights on i know gonna install a vent for air to get out more as i have a fan hooked up inside , im using a 400w HPS it was at about 18 inches but i moved it up today to stop leaf hooking as it seemed a bit too hot and was forcing leafs downward a little only at ends tho not whole leaf , i started nutri solution 1 week ago all my leafs and sht were perfect before i added this i slowly then seen burn and things going on so i stopped feeding nutes then tried to find solution , 

so i should say thanks a lot to REDEYEJEDI and THE YORKSHIRE MAN for both helping me , i will get biobuzz grow 2morrow and a PH pen and for PH up and down i was using WHITE DISTILLED VINEGAR to lower the PH as I'm using Bottled spring still water HIGHLAND sometimes VOLVIC mineral water .. im also using bottled water because i read about minerals in water and most of them are fundamental to a plants growth - you dont get this in tap water i dont think like the magnesium potassium silica bicarbonates and sulphates , i just read up that bottled water is better for this reason it may be wrong but my plants looked healthy as shit until i added nutes in which was the wrong nutes lol , As i said tho this is my first ever grow with no experience other than reading the Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow book the revised edition for UK growers..


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

heres the video update growers........................................... ...........................

[video=youtube;yOmRTRbk7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOmRTRbk7Vw[/video]

..............................filling up nicely ​


----------



## jonnbob (Apr 7, 2013)

I have always used bottled water for all my grows over the past 10 years or so. I use tesco value 17p for 2 ltrs. And had some fantastic results. 10 lsd in now @4 weeks


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

jonnbob said:


> I have always used bottled water for all my grows over the past 10 years or so. I use tesco value 17p for 2 ltrs. And had some fantastic results. 10 lsd in now @4 weeks


you have to watch store bought water the ph range is up n down with bottled, how you finding the lst


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> heres the video update growers........................................... ...........................
> 
> [video=youtube;yOmRTRbk7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOmRTRbk7Vw[/video]
> 
> ..............................filling up nicely ​



I'm liking it del boy lookin good mate there grow in up fast bless em


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm liking it del boy lookin good mate there grow in up fast bless em


lol to fast m8 ive had to pinch em again and slow them some more but on the upside with all this pinching it looks like i dont need to top em


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol to fast m8 ive had to pinch em again and slow them some more but on the upside with all this pinching it looks like i dont need to top em


Looks gud in there Del, you ever tried lollipopping ?


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> Looks gud in there Del, you ever tried lollipopping ?


i have m8 i lollipopped when i did a 16 plant sog in 1 meter space, the run was ak 48


----------



## iiKode (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone here used playgron royalty mix for outdoor grows? mogggyyys...


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> i have m8 i lollipopped when i did a 16 plant sog in 1 meter space, the run was ak 48


how did it go as a technique for you? I found it was good for a few things incl yield so i always use it now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OaVWFvcsvQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Good little DVD for u soil growers


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> how did it go as a technique for you? I found it was good for a few things incl yield so i always use it now


it was good for the strain i did m8, on the test run it tended to have lil buds on the side branches n 1 beasty main cola so i lopped off the arms, made the beasts bigger n packed the space


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I topped both my ghs super bud and white rhino today,my wr is 3 weeks old and the sb is 2 weeks old,im going to wait till the new tops are developed(up to 2 weeks) then im going to fimm the new tops then put my screen in and start training them under it and veg until they fill the screen,its my first time topping and ive seen it many times before so I think I done it right I made the cut where the pistols are cutting the top and leaving the pistols,what can go wrong if not done right because if you miss the top its like a fimm and its impossible to cut too much lol,what am I looking for now the pistols starting to branch out?i will put pics up later


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

topping is very easy to do just make sure the wound does not get infected


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 7, 2013)

how could I tell if it is infected? I didn't know about this,i used clean scissors,how often do plant get infections from topping?and is there a way of curing them?,sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

Any thoughts on what to do with my 4 girls to ensure i get 2 + oz per plant? 3 would be nice !? lol

they are 11 days from sprout today and 2nd day since the transplant... which has caused no shock / slow growth what so ever it seems. 

still have them under the 250w metal halide and will be bringing the 400w in a couple more days. also havent fed them anything yet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Any thoughts on what to do with my 4 girls to ensure i get 2 + oz per plant? 3 would be nice !? lol
> 
> they are 11 days from sprout today and 2nd day since the transplant... which has caused no shock / slow growth what so ever it seems.
> 
> still have them under the 250w metal halide and will be bringing the 400w in a couple more days. also havent fed them anything yet.


They look healthy. To get most out of your plant I top on the 5th node when they reach that tall then as soon as theve grown back and see growing full steam tie em down (the main 2 or more tops) and all the sides will fly up and you'll get more colas and don't forget lolly popping I'm a pussy with lolly popping tho not ruthless enough lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> how could I tell if it is infected? I didn't know about this,i used clean scissors,how often do plant get infections from topping?and is there a way of curing them?,sorry for all the questions lol


picture credit to b-mean on r.i.u  ..................................................................














.................these are what infected tops/wounds look like, if it gets like this i recommend either cutting it off or treating the wound with H2O2 ( read up on this tho )


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

cheers bizzle yeah i'll be going this route for sure just found this class little tutorial on it... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438784-lbhs-4-way-lst-tutorial.html

not sure if i'll have enough space to do this with all 4 so maybe i should just top and tie once... hmmmm


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Any thoughts on what to do with my 4 girls to ensure i get 2 + oz per plant? 3 would be nice !? lol
> 
> they are 11 days from sprout today and 2nd day since the transplant... which has caused no shock / slow growth what so ever it seems.
> 
> still have them under the 250w metal halide and will be bringing the 400w in a couple more days. also havent fed them anything yet.


top n crop m8 keep em short n fill them out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

I always top with my thumb and fingers just push the top node and snap there ya go


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I always top with my thumb and fingers just push the top node and snap there ya go


ive got a special set of sewing scissors i use


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

cheers boys right i think i'll do exactly what the guys done in that thread. love the way them bushes turn out! couple more days and i can snip the tops.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> cheers boys right i think i'll do exactly what the guys done in that thread. love the way them bushes turn out! couple more days and i can snip the tops.


fuck me, change yer avatar m8 ! its costing me a fortune in hotdogs !


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

ffs lol i thought this was goin too smoothly! 
just had a tent report........................................... gnats have been spotted! im away to get the shotgun n defend delvitonia, peace out ppl


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> fuck me, change yer avatar m8 ! its costing me a fortune in hotdogs !


is a corker aint it lmfao wont be changing for a while matey piss myself laughing everytime i see it



delvite said:


> ffs lol i thought this was goin too smoothly!
> just had a tent report........................................... gnats have been spotted! im away to get the shotgun n defend delvitonia, peace out ppl


not good del nuke the fuckers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Gza Ob1 said:


> I wasn't dismissing anything , i didn't have a single problem until i fed these nutes that's why i have pinpointed that the solution i fed them was the problem , everything was going well until i used them so doesn't that mean its the solution that's the problem and to stop using it ? I've got another plant right next to it about 2 weeks younger that i haven't gave any nutes and its doing fine no problems or yellowing or hooking or anything else i know my temps a tad too high I'm gonna sort that with a nice vent , I'm just trying to pick off one problem at a time if i do have any more problems once i stop giving this nute i will still see signs of it , i honestly wasn't dismissing anything but u start with the first step correct that and see if it works
> 
> Im just a direct guy soz dude if u thought i wasnt paying attention i totally was i just like to directly jump to fundamental thing u were trying to say and it was , dont give bloom boost during vegetative stage and use , grow bloom bio buzz i totally understood what u meant bro , and the biobuzz shit i was looking at is different from yours View attachment 2604786soz for mixup
> 
> thanks for help m8 much obliged



Biobizz have changed the ratios and the marketing of the 'grow' about a year ago (sorry I should have really mentioned this because I was aware of it), the bottle you have posted is the original (old batch) recipe that has an N-P-K of 8-2-6 (the same as Redeye's bottle).

Like this one.........

Neither of them have an N-P-K value of 2-1-3 but saying that I found this picture of a bottle (distributed by an American company) with an N-P-K of 1-0-6.





Could you sling a link up to the bottle you saw so we can get to the bottom of it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> you have to watch store bought water the ph range is up n down with bottled


That's because it comes out of the tap unless it says 'spring' on the bottle, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Any thoughts on what to do with my 4 girls to ensure i get 2 + oz per plant? 3 would be nice !?


Bigger pots when the time comes.

Don't over water or over feed (EC pen) and they'll do the job on their own.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

.........


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2605222
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol , me mrs just pissed her sen reading that !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Any thoughts on what to do with my 4 girls to ensure i get 2 + oz per plant? 3 would be nice !


aye get sum 10 litre airpots and keep the laht low, make sure u use pk and boost ul be golden,, i used a old 600 watt bulb last grow with 6 plants and got a little over 2 ounce a plant and that was without pk or anything

ignore all the ec [en bollox, coz thats what it is, mine stay green and healthy all the way thru, i dont PH or EC or noffing


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bigger pots when the time comes.
> 
> Don't over water or over feed (EC pen) and they'll do the job on their own.


i wont be doing a monster veg with these maybe another 2 weeks mate , dont have the room. will finish them off in the pots they're in. 
if i can hit 2 oz a peice or around that i'll be happy

they are in 10 litre pots now, could be more as my 50L bag of soil was used right up


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Any thoughts on what to do with my 4 girls to ensure i get 2 + oz per plant? 3 would be nice !? lol
> 
> they are 11 days from sprout today and 2nd day since the transplant... which has caused no shock / slow growth what so ever it seems.
> 
> still have them under the 250w metal halide and will be bringing the 400w in a couple more days. also havent fed them anything yet.


Respectfully, You could try the following, you will get more than 2 oz
Get them under the 400w as soon as , they can tek it even 600w mh at that atage
Whenu transplant up use lots of medium for a big root system air or fabric pots help this, in soil i use either 28l or 49 l depending on strain/vigour, put an airline under this.
pH water (dechlorinate wiv vit C if nes) and temp adjust it
Excessive air flow/exchange helps yield
please feel free to tear this to pieces, oh yeah and mychorrizal fungi if in soil.
peace
edit let the veg plants to at least 18 in and top above the 2nd true node if you fancy it early on for 4 mains


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all the ec [en bollox, coz thats what it is, mine stay green and healthy all the way thru, i dont PH or EC or noffing


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i wont be doing a monster veg with these maybe another 2 weeks mate , dont have the room. will finish them off in the pots they're in.
> if i can hit 2 oz a peice or around that i'll be happy


You should be able to pull 2oz a peice dry if the pots are large enough, I can pull 3-3.5oz a pop out of 6L pots in coco under a 400w.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Back in a bit, maybe.

I've 'Bioshock Infinite' to rock.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

i'm using nothing in the way of chemicals and am not adjusting the ph, never have done. the water we have here is bang on neutral and chlorine free.
just a good organic soil in the way of plant magic , bio grow throughout veg and i think i'm gonna grab some plant magic old timers bloom as the ratios look very good, decent amount of Nitrogen and it has added magnesium


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Or not, as the missus has nicked the telly before she goes to work.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

[youtube]7oChgEhJQHk[/youtube]

great choon !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> am not adjusting the ph, never have done. the water we have here is bang on neutral and chlorine free.


Have you PH'd the water fresh from the tap to see if it's "Bang on neutral"?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Have you PH'd the water fresh from the tap to see if it's "Bang on neutral"?


i have mate. i used to work for a pool & spa company on pool maintanence and tested it several times. although it can vary depending on the weather. but the soil acts as a buffer on it's own and from my understanding the bio bizz nutes do lower the ph somewhat.
never had any major lockouts on any of my plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i have mate. i used to work for a pool & spa company on pool maintanence and tested it several times. although it can vary depending on the weather. but the soil acts as a buffer on it's own and from my understanding the bio bizz nutes do lower the ph somewhat.
> never had any major lockouts on any of my plants.



So what does it come out of the tap at?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what does it come out of the tap at?


7.0 ......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 7.0 ......


And you understand how and why the medium PH changes throughout he grow right?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

ph was of first couple of weeks, only fed it twice once was 0.5ml per litre then 1ml per litre (biobizz grow). noticed this just under 2 weeks ago maybe thought it was a cal/mag def so added 0.5ml per litre of magne cal+ a week ago and its still spreading am i being impatient or could this be under-fert maybe? im running out of ideas here anyone got any ideas its bugging me now....


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you understand how and why the medium PH changes throughout he grow right?


not really no, as i say never used ph adjustments and with growing all organic i wouldnt want to go adding chemical ph down.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

i'm no plant doc redeye but the veins of your leaves look good so i think you can rule out magnesium.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

well i first thought calcium def but my magne cal dont seem to of done anything maybe i didnt give it enough might try up the dose next time unless anyone has a better idea?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ph was of first couple of weeks, only fed it twice once was 0.5ml per litre then 1ml per litre (biobizz grow). noticed this just under 2 weeks ago maybe thought it was a cal/mag def so added 0.5ml per litre of magne cal+ a week ago and its still spreading am i being impatient or could this be under-fert maybe? im running out of ideas here anyone got any ideas its bugging me now....


This striping in between the veins is a Magnesium deficiency.




And the spotting here at the tips is a very early sign of a Calcium deficiency.



Fix your PH and feed more cal/mag.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> well i first thought calcium def but my magne cal dont seem to of done anything maybe i didnt give it enough might try up the dose next time unless anyone has a better idea?


Epsom salts and a bottle of 'Canna Mono' Calcium, cheaper and stronger than off the shelf cal/mag supplements.


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ph was of first couple of weeks, only fed it twice once was 0.5ml per litre then 1ml per litre (biobizz grow). noticed this just under 2 weeks ago maybe thought it was a cal/mag def so added 0.5ml per litre of magne cal+ a week ago and its still spreading am i being impatient or could this be under-fert maybe? im running out of ideas here anyone got any ideas its bugging me now....View attachment 2605256View attachment 2605257


looks like you have had a ph lock out issue affecting calcium and boron uptake which has been adjusted by extra fert rather than pH correction, now you have high N affectin phos uptake and your root zone may need more oxygen. Remedy water with PH and temp adjusted water (H2O2 may help) til they pick up


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

well my magne cal ses 0.5-1ml per litre and i did 0.5 so will up the dose next time round and hope for the best i guess


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

guess its a day in the garden tomoz then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> not really no, as i say never used ph adjustments and with growing all organic i wouldn't want to go adding chemical ph down.



Right, I'm going to try and explain this so everybody reading understands but I have to ask you logical questions to do so.
Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to be an arse and IC3 would just say that I'm a knowitall cunt on a soapbox but it really is for the benefit of all.

Perpetuated forum myths and failure to understand simple chemistry is what causes a lot of problems that need not be.


Before I can explain I need you to define to me your understanding of what 'organic' and 'chemical' mean?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The primary difference between organic compounds and inorganic compounds is that organic compounds always contain carbon while most inorganic compounds do not contain carbon. Also, almost all organic compounds contain carbon-hydrogen or C-H bonds. 
Molecules associated with living organisms are organic. These include nucleic acids, fats, sugars, proteins, enzymes and many fuels.

Inorganics include salts, metals, substances made from single elements and any other compounds that don't contain carbon bonded to hydrogen. 

gotta love the net lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> The primary difference between organic compounds and inorganic compounds is that organic compounds always contain carbon while most inorganic compounds do not contain carbon. Also, almost all organic compounds contain carbon-hydrogen or C-H bonds.
> Molecules associated with living organisms are organic. These include nucleic acids, fats, sugars, proteins, enzymes and many fuels.
> 
> Inorganics include salts, metals, substances made from single elements and any other compounds that don't contain carbon bonded to hydrogen.
> ...


No mate, I said what "Your" understanding of what 'organic' and chemical' means.

Let me put it another way.


Out of the 13 elements that you feed your plants in the so called 'organic' feed, all of them are chemicals and all but 3 (if I remember correctly) are metals.

So now, what is the problem with using PH up/down?...........


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

i've never used ph products in the 5+ years i have grown and all my plants have made it from seed to stinkin weed near enough perfectly.

i remember when i first joined the forum and that was all the hype and arguements about ph'ing.

all the old school soil growers used to say it's a waste of time adjusting ph in soil and i followed along with that and it hasn't failed me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

I made erl. i just woke up from a mid afternoon nap.


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i've never used ph products in the 5+ years i have grown and all my plants have made it from seed to stinkin weed near enough perfectly.
> 
> i remember when i first joined the forum and that was all the hype and arguements about ph'ing.
> 
> all the old school soil growers used to say it's a waste of time adjusting ph in soil and i followed along with that and it hasn't failed me.


why did you ask how to grow 2 oscars if everything is cushtee in the garden


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i've never used ph products in the 5+ years i have grown and all my plants have made it from seed to stinkin weed near enough perfectly.
> 
> i remember when i first joined the forum and that was all the hype and arguements about ph'ing.
> 
> all the old school soil growers used to say it's a waste of time adjusting ph in soil and i followed along with that and it hasn't failed me.


That's completely irrelevant to the point and bares no relation to your Organic/chemical statement at all! 


Never mind, forget about it.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

he was just curious on how he could bump up his yields i think were all guilty of that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I made erl. i just woke up from a mid afternoon nap.
> 
> View attachment 2605316


Ha ha ha go on don. No wonder after smoking that Lol I've just chopped the afghan fuck it why not ay 8 weeks 2day and most of the trichs are cloudy only a couple amber so down she came


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I made erl. i just woke up from a mid afternoon nap.
> 
> View attachment 2605316



Looks damn tastey that Don. 

I think you should scrape off that set of digis and post the scrap my way ya scruffy bugger!

What did you use? Looks very clear.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

looking good shawny FAT dense colas them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeh not bad for a freebie didn't get very big as it only had 4 weeks veg bud them buds are heavy just smoking some scissor hash now got me choking


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

still looks like a fair bit there though, and like you say it was free, and it always taste's better when its free


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> why did you ask how to grow 2 oscars if everything is cushtee in the garden


everything is cushdy. 
i was asking about the best technique to suit my grow and it escalates into ph and chemistary lessons lmfao.
i've always just let the plants do their thing without all this lst ect..... some yield big , some small. but i've never adjusted ph and don't intend to, people seem to be taking offence to that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Looks damn tastey that Don.
> I think you should scrape off that set of digis and post the scrap my way ya scruffy bugger!
> What did you use? Looks very clear.


hahah half of it's mostly fluff, coke and weed crumbs. the bits on the bottom are hash from the last but i done. i keep meaning to clean them lol. i used everclear and the pressing screen of my bubble bags then through my grinder to clean the crystal out. little lump of hash left on the pressing sheet too, brucey bonus



shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha ha go on don. No wonder after smoking that Lol I've just chopped the afghan fuck it why not ay 8 weeks 2day and most of the trichs are cloudy only a couple amber so down she came  View attachment 2605325


BIG IT man! looks like some impressive colas


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

your a bad man 2timer


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's completely irrelevant to the point and bares no relation to your Organic/chemical statement at all!
> 
> 
> Never mind, forget about it.


so what you're saying is that the bio bizz nutrients are not organic ??


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh not bad for a freebie didn't get very big as it only had 4 weeks veg bud them buds are heavy just smoking some scissor hash now got me choking


 I just finished a freebie ak from world of seeds, good frosty plant and hashy taste, nice yield there man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i've never adjusted ph and don't intend to, people seem to be taking offence to that


Not in the slightest, you missed the point entirely.

First you said because you "grow all organic" you didn't want to use "chemical" PH up/down, then when I try to explain this train of thought is illogical as all the 13 elements we use are chemicals you change your stance rather than addressing the rational behind it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i used everclear


Are you getting the good stuff though or that 70% odd shite?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not in the slightest, you missed the point entirely.
> 
> First you said because you "grow all organic" you didn't want to use "chemical" PH up/down, then when I try to explain this train of thought is illogical as all the 13 elements we use are chemicals you change your stance rather than addressing the rational behind it.


look mate i aint no scientist but if it says on the bottle that its organic, i'll go by that. 
if my ph is neutral and i have decent soil, what is the point in ph 'ing ?


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> look mate i aint no scientist but if it says on the bottle that its organic, i'll go by that.
> if my ph is neutral and i have decent soil, what is the point in ph 'ing ?


 Reason....bigger buds more pot /$£


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers boys got a nice bit of frosty trim as well to work with gonna order me bubble bags on Friday then its dry ice time


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> Reason....bigger buds more pot /$£


lmao so if i adjusted my ph from 7.0 to 6.5, this plant here would have yielded more then it did ?


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lmao so if i adjusted my ph from 7.0 to 6.5, this plant here would have yielded more then it did ?


given all other variables were in the optimal range...yep


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> given all other variables were in the optimal range...yep


...........


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 7, 2013)

delvite said:


> picture credit to b-mean on r.i.u  ..................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers m8 how long till I know if it is infected and is it rare coz im a super worrier and i'll be checking them every hour lol,i will upload pics in a moment but the quality of the pics are rubbish as my batteries are dead on the camera so 'll have to use my webcam


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 7, 2013)

WILL I GET MORE YIELD AND MORE POTENT FINAL PRODUCT IF I PH THIS LOT?????

they have never been ph'd, i dont do it... never have.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 7, 2013)

evenin zoophiliacs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> so what you're saying is that the bio bizz nutrients are not organic ??





The2TimEr said:


> look mate i aint no scientist but if it says on the bottle that its organic, i'll go by that.


'Organic' on the label of a plant nutrient is the biggest marketing scam for noob growers ever, "I aint no scientist but if it says on the bottle organic, I'll go by that" is exactly why they get away with pulling the wool over your eyes.

Usually 'organic' on a nute label means that it has been produced from natural ingredients, liquidised sea kelp for Nitrogen for example.

It makes no difference what so ever the source of the chemical Nitrogen, it is still Nitrogen all the same.

Going by the scientific definition of 'organic' that you posted how can biobizz be such if it contains the 13 chemical elements needed, all but 3 are metals?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i wont be doing a monster veg with these maybe another 2 weeks mate , dont have the room. will finish them off in the pots they're in.
> if i can hit 2 oz a peice or around that i'll be happy
> 
> they are in 10 litre pots now, could be more as my 50L bag of soil was used right up


why don't you scrog them uder a screen that way you can veg for a couple of months and yield way more than 2oz a plant,ive seen people get more than 11oz a plant on scrog grows


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> WILL I GET MORE YIELD AND MORE POTENT FINAL PRODUCT IF I PH THIS LOT?????
> 
> they have never been ph'd, i dont do it... never have.
> 
> View attachment 2605469View attachment 2605470View attachment 2605471View attachment 2605472View attachment 2605473View attachment 2605474


you lucky m6 thats good welsh water , u try that wiv london/hc water and u get probs in soil


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

Dura......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lmao so if i adjusted my ph from 7.0 to 6.5, this plant here would have yielded more then it did ?





DrOfWelshMagic said:


> WILL I GET MORE YIELD AND MORE POTENT FINAL PRODUCT IF I PH THIS LOT?????
> 
> they have never been ph'd, i dont do it... never have.


Yes.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2013)

laters boy's, I've an evil head ache and the screen is doing me no favours.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.....
> 
> View attachment 2605510


NICE!!!!! hope your headache eases up buddy.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 7, 2013)

the only thing i've ever done to address the ph of my soil/water is use advanced nutrients ph perfect range... seems to work fine for me.


----------



## indikat (Apr 7, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> the only thing i've ever done to address the ph of my soil/water is use advanced nutrients ph perfect range... seems to work fine for me.


certainly looks like it fine healthy plants there Dr


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 7, 2013)

Just back from an interesting chat with the brother Inlaw got 7 cuts for Armageddon x Sirius skunk on order . Knew nothing about the strain untill my friend google told me . £400 for a 10 pack of seeds fuck that ! Apparently this cut has been going around the hills for a while for commercial grows I've never been offered it that's for sure soo them scouse fuckers have been getting their hands on it by the looks of it . 4oz easily a plant apparently . I am a bit dubious to be onest but ill have a bash at it . Pics up when they arrive. How's things lads ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

Just looked em up mate and fookin ell on the read up its good why so expensive though Lol they got em in stock on seed mine 47 butty a seed!!!!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

so i just flushed my plants with 6.6ph water and the runoff was 5.5 is this why i have deficiency's?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

It could be but didn't u feed em @ 4.5 next feed do same again @ about 6.3 and u should be sound mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Just back from an interesting chat with the brother Inlaw got 7 cuts for Armageddon x Sirius skunk on order . Knew nothing about the strain untill my friend google told me . £400 for a 10 pack of seeds fuck that ! Apparently this cut has been going around the hills for a while for commercial grows I've never been offered it that's for sure soo them scouse fuckers have been getting their hands on it by the looks of it . 4oz easily a plant apparently . I am a bit dubious to be onest but ill have a bash at it . Pics up when they arrive. How's things lads ?


go on then mate i wont say no,, il give u the time wen its time but after i move

day 57 for me 

fuking pc fucked now runing a 16gb quad core overclocked black edition cpu and 2 hdd and 1 burner ona 250 watt psu,,,lol,, got it all on low settings wat a fukning joke,


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 7, 2013)

Give them a go and see what I get ini shawney .


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

wouldnt i have to feed around 7.7 to get 6.6 runoff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> wouldnt i have to feed around 7.7 to get 6.6 runoff


Your in coco right? PH wants to be between 5.8-6.3 go on Google and type cannabis pH chart for coco and you'll see what I mean mate

Right off to bed c bit stoners


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 7, 2013)

im using soil...plant magic (organic)...pretty sure this low ph run off is the cause for my deficiency's need to get on top of it asap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Give them a go and see what I get ini shawney .


all give em a go,, lemmi know wen u take cuts :chuckle:

well just checked and i reckon im pulling next weekendwitch will be week 9 n a little bit,, so be bowt rite,,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin zoophiliacs


I had sex with a dolphin only the other day !


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 7, 2013)

No prob ic3


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I had sex with a dolphin only the other day !


lucky bastard.... thought i had one too, turned out to be a the mrs... a fkn beached whale!!!!!   


i'm sorry love, you know i'm only joking!!!!! (just in case she sees this)... kiss-ass


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> im using soil...plant magic (organic)...pretty sure this low ph run off is the cause for my deficiency's need to get on top of it asap


Right sorry mate thought u were coco getting confused with all these folk!!! PH in soil 6.5-7.0 just feed your strait from the tap next and you should start getting closer to optimum range then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you getting the good stuff though or that 70% odd shite?



no idea came from the states in a non packaged quart jar  knowing who sent it i doubt they'd use a 70% version.

oil's a lot darker than i'd hoped for. i'll have another go when i've built up enough shake or popcorn


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

it's 98% grain you are using Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

Thought as much. Its lethal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

DST said:


> it's 98% grain you are using Don.


It's not possible to get 98% alcohol by distillation, 95.63% maximum as Ethanol and water become an azeotrope at that concentration.
If you tried to distill it further it would just boil away to nothing.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought as much. Its lethal


You opened your package yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

only just, didn't know whether it was for mixing or shotting so i tried both. only just regained the power of speech. and putting coke in it was awful. I'm guessing it's for making erl lol...

and so has my waterfarm!!!! i'm transferring the fingerez into it tonight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only just, didn't know whether it was for mixing or shotting so i tried both. only just regained the power of speech. and putting coke in it was awful. I'm guessing it's for making erl lol...
> 
> and so has my waterfarm!!!! i'm transferring the fingerez into it tonight.


Are you taking the piss or did you actually try and drink it!?

Although you could water it down and you pretty much have Vodka.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

of course I drank it. was pretty ropey. i tried it wish diet coke then binned it. 

put colour in my cheeks i tell ya. I've drank worse. when lee scratch perry dies I've made a pact with a friend to drink petrol and black currant cordial. it's apparently his favourite tipple.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

my pals polish and goes over every yr, or used to,,anwyays he used to smuggle bak a few bottles of grass vodka like 98% proof, so much so that wen u shake the bottle thers no bubbles, we used to pour half the bottle out into another bottle and then mix each half up with water, ud shake it then it would go misty brown and clear up again and was STILL fcuking lethal!.

mental stuff,, the thigs is over ther u go to see people and soon as u walk thru ther door thers a shot of vaddy waiting for ya! fucking crazy but sounds fun,,just wish i drank








Fuking WHHHHAAAATTTT>>????????????







^^^DEFFO YORKIES TYPE ROFL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> of course I drank it. was pretty ropey. i tried it wish diet coke then binned it.
> 
> put colour in my cheeks i tell ya. I've drank worse. when lee scratch perry dies I've made a pact with a friend to drink petrol and black currant cordial. it's apparently his favourite tipple.



Mucho respecto mate!........


I tried shotting cherry 'Bimber' one time (Polish moonshine) and it ripped me to bits, I've a mate that loves it and sups it neat with ice!




You're actually very lucky to get that bottle as I nearly kept it for myself, lol.
It used to be available in every Polish deli in England until about 6 months ago, about 20mins before I stuck it in the post I spoke to a guy in my local shop and asked him what his price on the same sized bottle was.
He said the government stopped it being imported for commercial sale as it was to high an alcohol content (twats), he sold his last bottle 4 months ago.


I can only get it if I bring it back myself now, although I'm going to ask around the community and see if I can find some under the counter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

the lodgers in my room pay more in rent than I do hahahaha.

some dog shots and some erl i shook little too long.

View attachment 2606378View attachment 2606379View attachment 2606380View attachment 2606381

buds were too heavy for the branches to support  

Erl is from a mix of what was stuck to my drying trays rinsed with grain alcohol then the jars i cure in, then i put it in a jar full of shake from the two toke, DOG, and smelly fingerez shook for 60-90 secs then strained out the mash through the drying screen from my bubble bags. left a couple of bong hits worth of hash on the screen and 2.9 grams of some strong erl. :smokeeyes:


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my pals polish and goes over every yr, or used to,,anwyays he used to smuggle bak a few bottles of grass vodka like 98% proof, so much so that wen u shake the bottle thers no bubbles, we used to pour half the bottle out into another bottle and then mix each half up with water, ud shake it then it would go misty brown and clear up again and was STILL fcuking lethal!.


Zubrowka is 80% proof, 40% ABV.

It's no stronger than a regular bottle of vodka.

Tesco have been selling it for about 4 yeas now with a different label for the export market.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mucho respecto mate!........
> 
> 
> I tried shotting cherry 'Bimber' one time (Polish moonshine) and it ripped me to bits, I've a mate that loves it and sups it neat with ice!
> ...


yeah i can imagine it frozen being much nicer. all this time that stuffs been under my nose, we have a massive polish community near where i live. though i doubt they'd serve a non pole it. 

it fucks me off no end. i'm not racist. but what fucks me off the most about my little corner of the world is that we have so many different cultures in literally a 2 mile radius yet they won't talk to each other. the seeks hate the blacks the chinese hate the white,s the asians couldn't give a fuck as long as their making money. and the whites are generally nummpty radgies who hate them all. now we've had a massive influx of romanians. those lot rove the streets in velour tracksuits and shitty gold. their like charvers 10 years out of date. it's like ffs your not blending in your sterotyping yourselves.

why bother coming all this way to our horrible weathered northern hole in the corner of england and not bother integrating.

rant over. i'm not racist i'm a xenophobe I hate everyone equally.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zubrowka is 80% proof, 40% ABV.
> 
> It's no stronger than a regular bottle of vodka.
> 
> Tesco have been selling it for about 4 yeas now with a different label for the export market.


not a clue but its illigal over her coz he got nabbed with a few bottled one tri and the confescated it,, so no its not tesco's stuff

the asieans dontg ive a fuk as long as ther making money,, lmao,, bowt fucking rite, and the tracksuits on the eastern erupoeans HAHAHa funny shit

wer the minority now don m8, no fuckingjoke,, wont be long before u start seeing the muslim failies on jezza, thats whenu know its over lol

woohhooo october we all start getting paid monthly,dole, tax credits, the fucking lot,,even getting housing ben paid to us to go pay rent manually,, be great that!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all this time that stuffs been under my nose, we have a massive polish community near where i live. though i doubt they'd serve a non pole it.



They would if you asked for it properly! 

Say "Spiritus po prosha?"

And they will either say "Tak" (yes) or "Nye" (no).

After that you could finish the brief encounter in English (as they'll probably speak it, or a little) and they'll know your safe for future.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not a clue but its illigal over her coz he got nabbed with a few bottled one tri and the confescated it,, so no its not tesco's stuff


There is no illegal alcohol in England as long as it's for personal use.

I've sent Don a bottle of 95% ABV spirit and as I've just explained the government only stopped commercial import last year.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

ic3m4l3 said:


> ^^^deffo yorkies type rofl




how the fuck you get a picture of my wife?????? Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They would if you asked for it properly!
> Say "Spiritus po prosha?"
> And they will either say "Tak" (yes) or "Nye" (no).
> After that you could finish the brief encounter in English (as they'll probably speak it, or a little) and they'll know your safe for future.....


I'll give it a whirls  the shops up mine are dodgy enough.


IN other news 

Thatchers dead!!!!!

gaffer and I are planning the street party


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There is no illegal alcohol in England as long as it's for personal use.
> 
> I've sent Don a bottle of 95% ABV spirit and as I've just explained the government only stopped commercial import last year.


 ok m8 im not arguing,, just got u been to poland a few times and ur chicks is from ther or watever it dont make u polish NOR a expert, ur just one ofthose dudes who has a answer for eevrything and yer always right,, even wen your wrong your right, so fuk it im not arguing YORKIE KNOWS BEST,, imust keep telling myself that




DrOfWelshMagic said:


> how the fuck you get a picture of my wife?????? Hahahahahahaha


 bust her bak doors is last night mate,, parantly u been fucking her but she asked me to break her in,, which i ddi do  lmao



http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-33134
http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-35320
looks worth a watch


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> how the fuck you get a picture of my wife?????? Hahahahahahaha


ide fuck it .


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

easy ph worshipers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

morning sausage chops


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning sausage chops


is that you're french bulldog in you're avatar Don ? wot a corker !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok m8 im not arguing,, just got u been to poland a few times and ur chicks is from ther or watever it dont make u polish NOR a expert, ur just one ofthose dudes who has a answer for eevrything and yer always right,, even wen your wrong your right, so fuk it im not arguing YORKIE KNOWS BEST,, imust keep telling myself that



.........

I'm licensed by the government......



........check mate!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> is that you're french bulldog in you're avatar Don ? wot a corker !



I reckon it's a Boston Terrier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

it is a boston terrier aye and sadly not it's not mine. i want a boxer but the missus won't have it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

I love Boston's but they're a bit small, if they grew as big as Staffy's they'd look mint.

And they're harder.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok m8 im not arguing,, just got u been to poland a few times and ur chicks is from ther or watever it dont make u polish NOR a expert, ur just one ofthose dudes who has a answer for eevrything and yer always right,, even wen your wrong your right, so fuk it im not arguing YORKIE KNOWS BEST,, imust keep telling myself that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep her, she gives crap head anyway!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

it's the terrier in them. Latin phrase meaning "solid earth" (from terra "earth" and firma "solid"). i'd love a boxer though. the old blood line of my grandparents still goes on today. not exactly pedigree but papers and lineage for donkeys years. competed at crufts. think my lass would have a fit if i cut the tail off the pup though.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I reckon it's a Boston Terrier.


lol, i was going off the little _Mustache_, all it wants is a beret & some onions round its neck .got a shitzu me sen,great little dogs.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ide fuck it .


baz........nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> baz........nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


listen m8, when you've been with the same woman (faithfully) for 26 years ,from age of 17 !,& you're down to once or twice a month, its all i can do from stopping me self worrying sheep !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

one of our fellow islanders been chopped up out in india. dutch tourist should face the death pen i'd imagine.

http://www.channelonline.tv/channelonline/DisplayArticle.asp?ID=504678


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd love a boxer though. the old blood line of my grandparents still goes on today. not exactly pedigree but papers and lineage for donkeys years. competed at crufts. think my lass would have a fit if i cut the tail off the pup though.





bazoomer said:


> got a shitzu me sen,great little dogs.



Me and the missus both want a blue Shar Pei but I've told her she can't have one until she can keep house properly (she's a lazy cow) and that's not likely, I've been with her coming on 7 years.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I love Boston's but they're a bit small, if they grew as big as Staffy's they'd look mint.
> 
> And they're harder.


I have Johnson type American bulldogs,going to breed in mid-late sept the stud im going to use is nearly 10stone lol he is expensive but will be worth it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me and the missus both want a blue Shar Pei but I've told her she can't have one until she can keep house properly (she's a lazy cow) and that's not likely, I've been with her coming on 7 years.


my brother has a sharpei and he loves it but he regrets getting the breed as they are super smelly lol,trust me even after a bath he will smell after a day or 2,also they are prone to ear and skin problems and they are not like any other dogs be prepared to pay a lot of money in vet bills with them,i used to breed staffs but I switched to American bulldogs and they are the best breed in my eyes in terms of loyalty and intelligence,i took one of my bitches out the other night and a bloke with a hoody tried to say hello to her and she went in guard mode and growled and barked at him,i think it was because the hood was up but they are very good guard dogs,but are gentle giants with the family and love kids even more so.look more into sharpie's m8 I loved them before my bro got one and im glad ive seen how they are(and ive been to the breeders house a few times aswell)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I have Johnson type American bulldogs,going to breed in mid-late sept the stud im going to use is nearly 10stone lol he is expensive but will be worth it View attachment 2606455View attachment 2606456



Ooooh he is a handsome fella!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my brother has a sharpei and he loves it but he regrets getting the breed as they are super smelly lol,trust me even after a bath he will smell after a day or 2,also they are prone to ear and skin problems and they are not like any other dogs be prepared to pay a lot of money in vet bills with them,i used to breed staffs but I switched to American bulldogs and they are the best breed in my eyes in terms of loyalty and intelligence,i took one of my bitches out the other night and a bloke with a hoody tried to say hello to her and she went in guard mode and growled and barked at him,i think it was because the hood was up but they are very good guard dogs,but are gentle giants with the family and love kids even more so.look more into sharpie's m8 I loved them before my bro got one and im glad ive seen how they are(and ive been to the breeders house a few times aswell)


do you breed them trich? wouldnt mind one me sen ! i used to have 2 _Dogue de Bordeaux_'s , great dogs.

thiss was my bitch, fizzy.

me little girl ! lol, (im not queer ,honest ! )


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

TV Licensing
Thank you for getting in touch
Dr Mr IDK
you recently let us know that you dont need a tv licence. our current records have been updated and you wont receive any more letters from us for 2 years. blah blahpm
pmsl watchin telly as i read it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my brother has a sharpei and he loves it but he regrets getting the breed as they are super smelly lol,trust me even after a bath he will smell after a day or 2,also they are prone to ear and skin problems and they are not like any other dogs be prepared to pay a lot of money in vet bills with them,i used to breed staffs but I switched to American bulldogs and they are the best breed in my eyes in terms of loyalty and intelligence,i took one of my bitches out the other night and a bloke with a hoody tried to say hello to her and she went in guard mode and growled and barked at him,i think it was because the hood was up but they are very good guard dogs,but are gentle giants with the family and love kids even more so.look more into sharpie's m8 I loved them before my bro got one and im glad ive seen how they are(and ive been to the breeders house a few times aswell)



It must just be your kids dog mate. I've a pal who breeds them (well...his mum does) and they're the most highly strung, uppity and prissy dogs I've come across.
Twat's wont even walk on grass as they don't like getting their feet mucky, lol.

The skin condition's thing with Shar Pei's is a misconception, it's down to the dog not tolerating a given diet not genetics. 
If you feed them right and wash them with the right soaps they're fine, granted they do take a lot more looking after than most breeds though.

If a breeder says otherwise they're not worth they're salt and I wouldn't buy a pup from them.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i used to have 2 _Dogue de Bordeaux_'s , great dogs.
> 
> View attachment 2606460


The missus favorite breed, that and the Neapolitan Mastiff.

Far too big for her, either of em. She's only 5.2!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I have Johnson type American bulldogs,going to breed in mid-late sept the stud im going to use is nearly 10stone lol he is expensive but will be worth it View attachment 2606455View attachment 2606456


beautiful mate, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy days I've 2 confirmed girls from the 4 Grape 'Kush x Psycho' (Pukka's cross) that I put down, sod's law I've only got enough coco to repot 1 of em.

And running out of space, need a big tent before I spray these bitches.


----------



## delvite (Apr 8, 2013)

good after noon fkrs. new pics in my journal if you want a peek il be throwing a vid up l8r  hows all this fine day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> good after noon fkrs. new pics in my journal if you want a peek il be throwing a vid up l8r  hows all this fine day



I've just had a look, very nearly flip time Delvite!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

top of the afternoon to ya Del


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> do you breed them trich? wouldnt mind one me sen ! i used to have 2 _Dogue de Bordeaux_'s , great dogs.
> 
> View attachment 2606460thiss was my bitch, fizzy.
> 
> View attachment 2606464me little girl ! lol, (im not queer ,honest ! )


 I don't breed sharp pei's but im friendly with a sharp pei breeder but I would tell anyone not to buy one as they are so overbread that there are so many problems,also it takes alot of work to get the most out of a sharp pei you will have to bath at least once a week get special shampoo for there fur depending on what type of shar pei you get(horse hair,brush coat,bear coat etc.)also there ears need cleanin all the time with is not recommended for people with weak stomachs,id recommend an althletic easy to maintain breed I breed American bulldogs(Johnson type) but the standard or scott type are lovely dogs also,dog de Bordeaux are one of my favourite breeds,i used to think staff were big until I got my am bulldogs lol,i have a hybrid bitch which is johnsonXstandard and she is over 8stone at 9months old she has one blue eye one brown,i love dogs and will always have American bulldags now as they are so funny and also can turn to guard when needed,they are excellent with all kids wont move a muscle even if the kid antagonise them(my son thinks he's karate kid and forever annoying the dogs lol)but I have never heard them wimper or yelp even when they got there chip inserted,they have a very high pain threshold which can be bad in ways as you never know if they are ill or in pain.this is my hybrid at 6months she will be a stunner


----------



## delvite (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just had a luck, very nearly flip time Delvite!


it is that m8 ive totally thinned them out ready, just waiting for them to recover from the heavy sesh 



bazoomer said:


> top of the afternoon to ya Del


g'day m8 hows baz today


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

here's my headcase with his brother and their mum







never a dull moment i can assure you, the one with white paws is a fkn delinquent, PROPER! so funny most of the time but not when he's done a runner and your still up at 3am trying to stop the twat barking at the bushes out the back and triggering every other dog in the street to join him too. He is exactly like his namesake, the leader of the Gremlins, Spike! as i'm typing this he's laying upside down in the empty laundry basket... laugh a minute


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It must just be your kids dog mate. I've a pal who breeds them (well...his mum does) and they're the most highly strung, uppity and prissy dogs I've come across.
> Twat's wont even walk on grass as they don't like getting their feet mucky, lol.
> 
> The skin condition's thing with Shar Pei's is a misconception, it's down to the dog not tolerating a given diet not genetics.
> ...


your right they are very clean dogs and have a totally different temperament to any breed ive seen,they produce an oil that is different to any other dog and it stinks lol,you'll find out if you get one


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

delvite said:


> it is that m8 ive totally thinned them out ready, just waiting for them to recover from the heavy sesh
> 
> 
> 
> g'day m8 hows baz today


not bad this end ta Del.just got £500 lecy bill so thats wounding ! Any 1 know if i can store shizz off Netlix on my hard drive to watch later ? , I have a Netflix account , can i save a stream ? BIG THANKS in advance , got to go eat , im fekin wasting away !


----------



## delvite (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> not bad this end ta Del.just got £500 lecy bill so thats wounding ! Any 1 know if i can store shizz off Netlix on my hard drive to watch later ? , I have a Netflix account , can i save a stream ? BIG THANKS in advance , got to go eat , im fekin wasting away !


500 squid lol thats a lump m8, not sure about netflix and saving streams, i just download n watch what i want


----------



## Anotherlover (Apr 8, 2013)

We had a Shar-pei

Very loveable dog, totally OCD when she was younger (she actually made tracks all around our property from doing her patrols).
She killed about 15 cobras in her life, 3 got her, the last one killed her.
Died at about 8 years old.

Very healthy and happy animal. Different from other dogs but in a good way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> not bad this end ta Del.just got £500 lecy bill so thats wounding ! Any 1 know if i can store shizz off Netlix on my hard drive to watch later ? , I have a Netflix account , can i save a stream ? BIG THANKS in advance , got to go eat , im fekin wasting away !


I think you'd probably need software to save a stream, record it to the hard drive as it plays maybe.

IC3 is probably the best person to ask there.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

stunning pups dr.welsh here's my soft shite when she was a pup!  

and here she is today ...  hense soft shite ha ha you'll never see her without a toy in her gob!

attached is under 24 hours of growth in the plant magic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> attached is under 24 hours of growth in the plant magic


What's the white spot2timer, been playing with paint?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's the white spot2timer, been playing with paint?


bowl of water mate. got a steady 60 % humidity in there at the mo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> not bad this end ta Del.just got £500 lecy bill so thats wounding ! Any 1 know if i can store shizz off Netlix on my hard drive to watch later ? , I have a Netflix account , can i save a stream ? BIG THANKS in advance , got to go eat , im fekin wasting away !


http://stream-recorder.com/forum/www-netflix-com-capture-streaming-netflix-movies-t8132.html?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://stream-recorder.com/forum/www-netflix-com-capture-streaming-netflix-movies-t8132.html?


Screen capture/record as it plays it is then but that means you might as well watch it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> bowl of water mate. got a steady 60 % humidity in there at the mo.



Looks weird, threw me that!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Screen capture/record as it plays it is then but that means you might as well watch it.


aye no otherweay as it dont work like youtube and stuff, wer u think webrips cum from 

the only way u can save a movie from netflix is to reord as it plays so i suppose u could start it and fuk off so wen u cumbak its recorded but other than that thers no way as it dont save to ur temp drive like normal streams would,


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2013)

Just want to say thankyou to 2timer. That avvy has me chuckling to say the least.

Feeling rotten today so gonna try and pick up an 8th and cook up some maccy cheese and find something fun to watch. Anyone recommend a good comedy? Failing a comedy might just watch high times cannabis cup or super high me or some such.

All these puppy and dog pics, beginning to get well excited. Gotta head up towards yorkshire in 6 days time to pick up a couple of burmese kittens. Expensive as hell but oh man are they a good breed  Gonna have to be smart though, just to get from the garden to inside the house involves 3 catflaps and 2 sets of wooden stairs we had to build just for the cats.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye no otherweay as it dont work like youtube and stuff, wer u think webrips cum from
> 
> the only way u can save a movie from netflix is to reord as it plays so i suppose u could start it and fuk off so wen u cumbak its recorded but other than that thers no way as it dont save to ur temp drive like normal streams would,



I don't know why anybody would bother with netflix when we can torrent bluray rips for free long before they get em.

I signed up to lovefilm for £5 the other month (like a divvy) when a guy came round offering a deal, I told him straight I only want it for ripping PC games and I intend to rape the shit out of the service.

Until he left and I went on the website, lovefilm don't do PC games (probably because of rampant copyright theft) the lying twat!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone recommend a good comedy?


I watched 'Identity Thief' last week, pretty funny no brainer.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2024432/


[video=youtube;GqQg6Rlt6W4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GqQg6Rlt6W4[/video]


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

here is a scrog grow of ghs super bud I found,it is a European grower socouldnt understand a word lol but its very impressive,the dog is the dad of my hybrid American bulldog


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know why anybody would bother with netflix when we can torrent bluray rips for free long before they get em.
> 
> I signed up to lovefilm for £5 the other month (like a divvy) when a guy came round offering a deal, I told him straight I only want it for ripping PC games and I intend to rape the shit out of the service.
> 
> Until he left and I went on the website, lovefilm don't do PC games (probably because of rampant copyright theft) the lying twat!


go on 1channel.ch and you can watch any film free there are some films which are still on cinema


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> go on 1channel.ch and you can watch any film free there are some films which are still on cinema


http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/movies/

this is the best ove fond for tv and movies, all new cinima releases too exellent pretimes on tv series, more often the tv show will hit here b4 p2p sites

AND HOW THE FUK DID U GET THAT LOVE FILMS TO PC GAMES HAHAHA omfg yokie for all ur cleverness u can be a dumbass sumtimes lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> go on 1channel.ch and you can watch any film free there are some films which are still on cinema



I'm one for the quality mate, I'd rather wait another couple of weeks and get HD.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AND HOW THE FUK DID U GET THAT LOVE FILMS TO PC GAMES HAHAHA omfg yokie for all ur cleverness u can be a dumbass sumtimes lol


Because they do console games and the student twat told me they do PC games as well, I didn't have the ability to check before he left as I was playing pirated 'Black Ops II' at the time  and wasn't pausing my game for the sake of a £5'er!

I fucked off the subscription the next day so it didn't actually cost me anything.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> here is a scrog grow of ghs super bud I found,it is a European grower socouldnt understand a word lol but its very impressive,the dog is the dad of my hybrid American bulldog


check this one mate, 1 plant, same strain i have at the moment , yielded 12 oz from it. guys got some cracking vids.
[youtube]6-QXns7CCkM[/youtube]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

pc games justw ouldnt be viable as lots need codes n shit, and the games producers wont make special none code editions for lovefilm,com for obvious reasons,
imbored of blac ops 2 ima swap it for summet else i think,, im into homefront atm and just orded morern warfare 1 then il have all ov em,, not into pc gaming, thats what gaming consoles is for
me pc power supply went down  runninng on a big fat 250 watt psu atm,, dunno how long that will last on a qaud 16gb machine like 

one more nute feed for me plants then onto plain water for last week, get that pk washed out


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm just waiting for bf: vietnam to finish downloading. Lost my discs somewhere and my iso's seem to be corrupt. Other than that was playing cod 2 till i got a brush error which i can't seem to fix. Also slowly working through splinter cell conviction. I like my sneaky silenced weapon games  Still got sniper ghost warrior 2 to install. Should be fun. Shame FarCry 3 was so short, that was great fun 

And yeah, 250w might be pushing it  although saying that the newer cpu's should be a hell of a lot more power efficient than my q6600, mine isn't even G0 stepping. My quad core gaming rig runs on a 350w just fine, and my dual core gaming rig on a 200w without a hitch, but iirc you like to overclock your shit and such.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not into pc gaming, thats what gaming consoles is for
> me pc power supply went down  runninng on a big fat 250 watt psu atm,, dunno how long that will last on a qaud 16gb machine like



Consoles are shite for folks and kids who don't know any better, they're allways built around obsolete technology and over priced.

I've got one of these in mine at the moment......



......and for £100 it pisses all over the PS4 that isn't even out yet!


As for your 250w, not very long I would have thought. Put it in mine and I'd blow it up, the card alone needs 129w idle and 254w to run a game!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2013)

Consoles have their advantages, but yeah, more expensive, perform like absolute shite. I use consoles for those games which just arn't developed for pc due to the multilayer, things like SSX tricky  But i played advanced warfighter on my pc, and then on a 360, the 360 looked like it was rendered with cardboard.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

@Ice, cheers for the info Ice, @ Yorkie, i dont pay 4 Netflix m8, my nephew lets me log in with his details !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Consoles have their advantages, but yeah, more expensive, perform like absolute shite. I use consoles for those games which just arn't developed for pc due to the multilayer, things like SSX tricky  But i played advanced warfighter on my pc, and then on a 360, the 360 looked like it was rendered with cardboard.



Aye, consoles that are capable of 1080p @ 60fps are a far cry away yet.

The PS4 will do 720p @ 60FPS while my HD6870 will do beyond 1080p at well over 80+ FPS (on only 2 gig of RAM) in 3D across a 6 monitor stack with the eye candy settings whacked up!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

Alright boys and girls 
Finally signed up to Silk Road yesterday, u guys only buy from uk or do ya buy from over seas aswell?
Seen a tasty looking g of fish scale but its from holland.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2013)

Indeed. Will be isnteresting to see what the new slew of consoles are like, but as it is, the ps3 and 360 are a complete joke. Have you watched youtube video of far cry 3 on the 360?  Heck, even my tablet can run unreal 3 engine...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yorkie, i dont pay 4 Netflix m8, my nephew lets me log in with his details !



Lol, I've got 'Sky Go' on my PC and the birds HTC the same way.

My dad has Sky and I nicked his 'Go'!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed. Will be isnteresting to see what the new slew of consoles are like, but as it is, the ps3 and 360 are a complete joke. Have you watched youtube video of far cry 3 on the 360?  Heck, even my tablet can run unreal 3 engine...



Well all I can say is I can build a PC brand new that will piss all over any console with the same budget, standard!


And games are free...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I've got 'Sky Go' on my PC and the birds HTC the same way.
> 
> My dad has Sky and I nicked his 'Go'!


been using my mates old mans for over a year now 
all the sports channels with ESPN and the f1 channel


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well all I can say is I can build a PC brand new that will piss all over any console with the same budget, standard!
> 
> 
> And games are free...


Indeedy. and that's not taking into account the cost of the laptop or computer the console gamer will also then go out and buy so they can use the internet properly.

And as you say, games are free  I don't play online games so there's never an issue with online protection like steam or uplay or whatnot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> And as you say, games are free  I don't play online games so there's never an issue with online protection like steam or uplay or whatnot



There's ways round that even, 'Hamachi' is a wicked little tool!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> been using my mates old mans for over a year now
> all the sports channels with ESPN and the f1 channel



I've got standard freeview, basic package Sky and Polish satellite.

The Polish guy (dodgy techy fucker, I like him) that installed my dish for the Polish satellite can even do me full package Sky (pay per view the lot) through the back door of the Sky servers for £7 a month!

I'll be on that soon.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright boys and girls
> Finally signed up to Silk Road yesterday, u guys only buy from uk or do ya buy from over seas aswell?
> Seen a tasty looking g of fish scale but its from holland.


have only ordered from uk so far,, bottled out last minute on ordering some bomb hash from spain but i think i still might.
trava's your man for the uk mate. good number of new uk vendors with quality products tho.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright boys and girls
> Finally signed up to Silk Road yesterday, u guys only buy from uk or do ya buy from over seas aswell?
> Seen a tasty looking g of fish scale but its from holland.


yeah Iv bought off Holland and Czech republic they are both a lot cheaper than the uk sellers,just remember to start small and stay within escrow or you could get scammed never finalise early as any legit seller will offer small bits till you gain there trust and get buyer feedback


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Alreet bum boys how are we all? Just got in from a hard days graft and I am fooked gannin for a nice fatty and a cuppa now mmmm mmmmmm


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet bum boys how are we all? Just got in from a hard days graft and I am fooked gannin for a nice fatty and a cuppa now mmmm mmmmmm


I bin potting and fiddling all day, cant wait for blunt o clock wiv a nice glas of red mysel


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

A nice glass of red ay? Can't drink wine it gets me steaming especially red Lol just a nice brew for me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Me mates just set his green house up so gave him 5 seeds of blue widow might have a nice bit of outdoor this year after all


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Me mates just set his green house up so gave him 5 seeds of blue widow might have a nice bit of outdoor this year after all


in the process of making one myself with some sheets of glass, need to find a nice spot for it with loads of sun all day and where no one will see it. should be easy lol 
couple of auto seeds left here that i'll start indoors and move them out after the 1st week or so


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeh man a good idea for outdoors buy some fake flowers and stick em on ya plants when they get bigger bit of disguise like Lol u know if someone spots em and they got big red flowers angin off em they'll think nothing off it unless they wanna pick em lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> have only ordered from uk so far,, bottled out last minute on ordering some bomb hash from spain but i think i still might.
> trava's your man for the uk mate. good number of new uk vendors with quality products tho.


I'm after some nice flake and seems like all the uk gear says medium quality so prob bashed like fuck lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah Iv bought off Holland and Czech republic they are both a lot cheaper than the uk sellers,just remember to start small and stay within escrow or you could get scammed never finalise early as any legit seller will offer small bits till you gain there trust and get buyer feedback


Yeah I was jus after a g of some nice flake, then maybe start gettin a bit more 
All the stuff down my end is not even worthy of being called cocaine lol
And when some 1 gets flake there wanting like 100+ for a g


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was jus after a g of some nice flake, then maybe start gettin a bit more
> All the stuff down my end is not even worthy of being called cocaine lol
> And when some 1 gets flake there wanting like 100+ for a g


Look at spanishfly on SR. he's just started doing the white and good reviews as far as i'm aware.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Look at spanishfly on SR. he's just started doing the white and good reviews as far as i'm aware.


Sweeet, nice 1 mate ill check it out when I get to my laptop, any idea on prices?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was jus after a g of some nice flake, then maybe start gettin a bit more
> All the stuff down my end is not even worthy of being called cocaine lol
> And when some 1 gets flake there wanting like 100+ for a g


What price did u see this flake at in the uk m8? Usually exspensive as fuck in uk. Any coke I got wasn't from
uk but I hear if ur after quality gear in uk budworx is the guy, dear as fuck again tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

Always worth doin a bit of research in the forum first before spendin big bucks on c too m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

go dutch! I rarely buy C online it's easier to get good local. tho a touch more expensive it's on tap. time i did get online was from nederlands. MD was canny too.

I dunno why you guys are para about it. it's secure enough. get it sent somewhere that's not home and that's that. work, mates house. packaging on white is always good.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> go dutch! I rarely buy C online it's easier to get good local. tho a touch more expensive it's on tap. time i did get online was from nederlands. MD was canny too.
> 
> I dunno why you guys are para about it. it's secure enough. get it sent somewhere that's not home and that's that. work, mates house. packaging on white is always good.


I love me coke don but give it up a bit cos I can't get no good shit round here. Bit too expensive online too tho, if u know its good its worth it but its always a gamble I think. I dunno why people are para about ordering over seas either, must be a small % that gets nabbed and if its only small ur only gettin a letter anyway so fuck it

Thinkin of gettin one of those coke tests too just to show the few m8s that still buy the shit round here what their actually sniffing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thinkin of gettin one of those coke tests too just to show the few m8s that still buy the shit round here what their actually sniffing


Reagent tests don't really work like that mate, they will indicate a presence of the active drug you're testing for but it doesn't give an indication of the quantity/purity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

I can see me getting silly this year, brand new Glock 19 on BMR for £1.800!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Reagent tests don't really work like that mate, they will indicate a presence of the active drug you're testing for but it doesn't give an indication of the quantity/purity.


Just figure of speech yorkie, the one I'm lookin just shows up something like..low, medium, high or very high grade, that sorta thing


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What price did u see this flake at in the uk m8? Usually exspensive as fuck in uk. Any coke I got wasn't from
> uk but I hear if ur after quality gear in uk budworx is the guy, dear as fuck again tho.


It wasent on silck road mate its local. Rarely about where I'm living and when it is its like 100-120 a g.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just figure of speech yorkie, the one I'm lookin just shows up something like..low, medium, high or very high grade, that sorta thing



Can you sling a link up?

I've had the ones that customs use (basically PH test liquid) that change colour.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-dark-devil/prod_4046.html when ive finished my grow id like to grow a purple strain that is actually purple,i know temps have a lot to do with it but ive seen a lot of purple strains that are green lol has anyone grown dark devil or know anyone who has,it either this or purple#1,but this has to be the best looking auto available if they turnout like the pic.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I love me coke don but give it up a bit cos I can't get no good shit round here. Bit too expensive online too tho, if u know its good its worth it but its always a gamble I think. I dunno why people are para about ordering over seas either, must be a small % that gets nabbed and if its only small ur only gettin a letter anyway so fuck it
> 
> Thinkin of gettin one of those coke tests too just to show the few m8s that still buy the shit round here what their actually sniffing



cant u test coke purity by heat?? like the heat it disolves, so obviously the cutting agents go first then wats left is the coke and by wat degree it desolves u wokr out purity,, yeh orite i seen it on that blow film but the point remains??

easy MG u cunt,, hows trikls,, u get that fertalizer u was after?? buying a ton tho,, hmm u dodgy cunt

and trich that pic looks s hopped to death,, thers sum lumanesant colours ther lol looks a tad over done and dont rate these by ther colours, means noffin


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you sling a link up?
> 
> I've had the ones that customs use (basically PH test liquid) that change colour.


Not on it right now, figure of speech again, "looking" not "looking at". Come on yorkie keep up lmao. Ill see if I can find it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just figure of speech yorkie, the one I'm lookin just shows up something like..low, medium, high or very high grade, that sorta thing


Yeah that's all I can find from the uk aswell, jus low med and high.
Lot of the Dutch stuff gives percentages or jus says pure uncut. Dunno wether or not there jus chatting shit but most reviews are pretty good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Not on it right now, figure of speech again, "looking" not "looking at". Come on yorkie keep up lmao. Ill see if I can find it



No but you've all ready seen one yes? Logic mate, come on MG keep up!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant u test coke purity by heat?? like the heat it disolves, so obviously the cutting agents go first then wats left is the coke and by wat degree it desolves u wokr out purity,, yeh orite i seen it on that blow film but the point remains??
> 
> easy MG u cunt,, hows trikls,, u get that fertalizer u was after?? buying a ton tho,, hmm u dodgy cunt
> 
> and trich that pic looks s hopped to death,, thers sum lumanesant colours ther lol looks a tad over done and dont rate these by ther colours, means noffin


lol who's the druggie now lol. I no nothing about that sorta shit m8.
im good m8 just gettin a bit fed up waitin on these couple of clones grow into mothers for clones for my grow, the way things are goin it's goin be a while


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant u test coke purity by heat?? like the heat it disolves, so obviously the cutting agents go first then wats left is the coke and by wat degree it desolves u wokr out purity,, yeh orite i seen it on that blow film but the point remains??


No mate, Hollywood bollocks.

Theoretically it seems to make sense when you watch the film but it's a fail.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

You can clean your shit with a suitable solvent though, if your rocking oz's or such like!


Proper gear you can just look at it and squeeze it between ya fingers and you know.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;dp3ZzcRP33Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp3ZzcRP33Q[/video]

how cum ya clones taking so long to get bushy mg?? shouldnt do like or they from a shagged out momma>


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;dp3ZzcRP33Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp3ZzcRP33Q[/video]
> 
> how cum ya clones taking so long to get bushy mg?? shouldnt do like or they from a shagged out momma>


There in a m8s gaff. Had nowhere for them so they had to stay in the propagator for too long, only got them stuck in a hydro system bout 5-6 days ago, seen them a couple of days ago and the had grew to about 4-5 inches still skinny as fuck tho. Goina be a couple of weeks anyway. And that's just for something to get more clones off so then I gotta root the ones for mine ffs, could nearly squeeze a grow in between


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> There in a m8s gaff. Had nowhere for them so they had to stay in the propagator for too long, only got them stuck in a hydro system bout 5-6 days ago, seen them a couple of days ago and the had grew to about 4-5 inches still skinny as fuck tho. Goina be a couple of weeks anyway. And that's just for something to get more clones off so then I gotta root the ones for mine ffs, could nearly squeeze a grow in between


lol aye ya could,, i always seem to get skinny stalks but bigbuds so dunno only with exo or physco tho,, i dunno wat to say may be a cheese thing??

as for coke best way is to disolve with acetone then burn the shit and let it dry on the mirror, then u know ur getting coke and not the bash,, simplez,.

get sumnice pure blue spec over em mate, for the wait u could order a mh bulb and get them under it and youd cut a few weeks off,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

Acetone wash then rock the gram up. Whatever you get be it .80 you know the % of your sniff.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> when ive finished my grow id like to grow a purple strain that is actually purple



You mean like this one........







.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as for coke best way is to disolve with acetone then burn the shit and let it dry on the mirror, then u know ur getting coke and not the bash,, simplez,.,,


That true ice???
Got some acetone in the van Nd wouldn't mind seeing actually how much shit they put in the stuff up here.
Don't want it to melt the shit out of the lot! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as for coke best way is to disolve with acetone then burn the shit and let it dry on the mirror, then u know ur getting coke and not the bash,, simplez,.


LMFAO! You've just googled that, admit it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You mean like this one........
> 
> View attachment 2606824View attachment 2606831
> 
> ...



What have I told you about puting them pics up yorki! Ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What have I told you about puting them pics up yorki! Ha ha


Feel yer knickers getting wet!?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMFAO! You've just googled that, admit it.


what?? are u forgetting i used to like my class A?? i could wash a ounce of coke to crack and rock your world!"lol no seriously we used to used carb and amoia for the crack, got good at it,, but you can use any alcohol,, best things is nail varnish remover

we used nail varninsh remover for the cleaning of utensils,, pipes and such,, pur it onto a mirror and set on fire,, wen it goes out just leave the remnants. thats it scrape with a card and smoke away for thepurest bom diggly

and unlike you yorkie i dont need to google my asnwers to try looksmart,,/////////////////////// those who matter know im thick anyhows .

and them pics or yours are more levnder than purple btw


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

So let me get this right lol
You pour a small puddle of acetone/nv remover on a mirror, guessing crush the rock up put it into the acetone/nv remover then set it on fire?
And you end up with pure coke?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what?? are u forgetting i used to like my class A?? i could wash a ounce of coke to crack and rock your world!"lol no seriously we used to used carb and amoia for the crack, got good at it,, but you can use any alcohol,, best things is nail varnish remover
> 
> and unlike you yorkie i dont need to google my asnwers to try looksmart,,/////////////////////// those who matter know im thick anyhows .
> 
> and them pics or yours are more levnder than purple btw


I'm going to take that with a pinch of salt mate because if you've ever washed up stone with ammonia you wouldn't be asking if you can test the purity by burning it!

No you can't use any alcohol.

And nail varnish remover is watered down Acetone, which you would also know.
You try washing up stone with Acetone and I'll show you a numpty blow his kitchen up! 

The colour is due to camera flash, it's deep purple.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> So let me get this right lol
> You pour a small puddle of acetone/nv remover on a mirror, guessing crush the rock up put it into the acetone/nv remover then set it on fire?
> And you end up with pure coke?


No mate, you end up with a fireball on your mirror that will leave a black residue as your coke will have congealed into a burnt mess!

If it doesn't burn away completely with the acetone.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

Lavender lmao, yeah I think so too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

yorkie wtf are you talking about??
lol yorkie obvoiusly on this occasion u know absolutely naff all about wat ur posting

2 ways to make crack from coke
either 1 part coke to 3 part bicarbinate of soda put in a ladle heat up slowley then stick a metal sewing needle in as it cools to have thecrack stik to it in a lump the on tissie it goes
2nd method is AMONIA-- put amona in spon or ladle and tipur coke in, heat up and as it cools use the metal pin method again

to use nail varnish remover to clean id say use aither a metal thing out of a inhalor as the cap pops of tip in the coke and a small amount of varnish remover, shake and tip ot onto a mirror then set alite, it will brun for maybe 10 seconds as the alcohol evaporates, wen finshed ur just left with the residue i.e no bash just coke.,

so yorkie u should thinkor at least do sum research before u TRY making urself look smart coz ur last coment just made u look a cunt, coz it qwuiet celarly showz u know nothing of what u r statinG but u insist on trying to belittle epople wen u think u know better, u need to get of your soapbox man,, take that with as much salt as u fancy

FACT!
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/394052-FAQ-Crack

fyi also done with amonia is 100000X better than baking soda


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol, & there off !


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry lads for the bullshit information about to be posted in the next few pages


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> to use nail varnish remover to clean id say use aither a metal thing out of a inhalor as the cap pops of tip in the coke and a small amount of varnish remover, shake and tip ot onto a mirror then set alite, it will brun for maybe 10 seconds as the alcohol evaporates, wen finshed ur just left with the residue i.e no bash just coke.,
> 
> so yorkie u should thinkor at least do sum research before u TRY making urself look smart coz ur last coment just made u look a cunt, coz it qwuiet celarly showz u know nothing of what u r statinG
> 
> FACT!



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!

Acetone is NOT an alcohol.

Burning does NOT evaporate anything, it burns.

So where does the bash go after you've burnt away the acetone hmm?

In fact no fuck it, I'm not getting into a chemistry discussion with IC3. I remember you backing Chedz up when he said you can smoke coke, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Fuck that lads them class A's only end up downhill I used to be partial to the odd rock then it was everyday for about a year proper had to sort me head out NOT GOOD fuck that shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!
> 
> Acetone is NOT an alcohol.
> 
> ...


so ur telling me that if u get sum nail varnish remover and set it on fire it wotn burn?? is that really wat ur stating ?? well if so then my memorie of the yrs weni was cooking crack from the masses is a total mystery coz i did and it happend and it did,, so how can i have misthingied it

1. nailvarsnish remover does brun like a fucking bottle of afershave,, anyone who missu hs som get on it and try it show me im wrong,
but im not


and u can smoke coke u dik,same as u can smoke E's wtf lol

[video=youtube;qP1KgB77uNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP1KgB77uNg[/video]

guess thats not on fire then on his hand issit yorkie?? no fignemt of my imagiation lmapo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so ur telling me that if u get sum nail varnish remover and set it on fire it wotn burn?? is that really wat ur stating ?? well if so then my memorie of the yrs weni was cooking crack from the masses is a total mystery coz i did and it happend and it did,, so how can i have misthingied it
> 
> 1. nailvarsnish remover does brun like a fucking bottle of afershave,, anyone who missu hs som get on it and try it show me im wrong,
> but im not
> ...


Fuck me your thick!

Of course it will burn but it's not 'evaporating' is it? No, it's burning as the acetone is used as a fuel for the fire.

Acetone will 'evaporate' if you leave it out and do nothing to it.

Fucking teach your self something eh!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evaporation

And no you can't smoke cocaine because it's melting point is too high, it burns away before vapourising. 
Exactly the reason why crack was invented, to lower the melting point so it can be smoked!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me your thick!
> 
> Of course it will burn but it's not 'evaporating' is it? No, it's burning as the acetone is used as a fuel for the fire.
> 
> ...


wen we used to smoke craxk in the good ole days we used nail varninsh remover to clean our shit thenput it on a mirro set alite let dry and that was it wie could load up the pipe and smoke the remnants, and bak to the orinial point u belittled me on making crack with amonia... infact i just re-red i never said wash coke with ecetone i said with amonia,, u clean your tools and set the nail varnish(esetone) alite to smoke wat u have left.

and since wen has coke been "coke" the shit thats in it no wonder why it was able to be smoked, wat about freebase?> u can smoke that in a bowl????

and i aint arguing with ya,, i know the methods we used and the preffered methods, u have never washed coke to crak nor will u ever so u have absolutely no knowldge other than what u ffind on fucking wiki,, hell anyone can ammend wiki shit so thats not saying much

rather than belittleing sum1 why dont u just say ahh i dident know that fair enough?? coz mate u just look a cunt, and half the lads here know that,, infact more,,, and what happened to nly taking business on here?? seems to me u been having a laugh?? hmmmnow wat did u say sum time bak about that?????????????????????????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck that lads them class A's only end up downhill I used to be partial to the odd rock then it was everyday for about a year proper had to sort me head out NOT GOOD fuck that shit


Yeah same here mate had a mad period of sniffing it day in day out but I can kinda control my self now... Well during the week anyway lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah same here mate had a mad period of sniffing it day in day out but I can kinda control my self now... Well during the week anyway lol


Naughty boy Lol.one of me mates likes the sniff a bit too much think he's about kicked it now So im getting him into growing instead lmao it wasn't the sniff for me the cracks the worst one I think


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Naughty boy Lol.one of me mates likes the sniff a bit too much think he's about kicked it now So im getting him into growing instead lmao it wasn't the sniff for me the cracks the worst one I think


Never bothered with crack, seen how ppl can end up off it and I ain't suckin no dick for a hit! ha ha
Do like a good line dance on a sat night tho if ya kno what I mean lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

I was a speed nut for a year or two ,was dabing all night !, was driving 14/15 hours a night .Thank fuck I was made redundant from that job !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 8, 2013)

fk me, and there's me thinking this was a cannabis site......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Any way here's the ghost train haze at day 57 starting to yellow out a little so shouldn't be too long

Ahhh fuckin ell can't rotate the bastards sick of try in now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2607005View attachment 2607007
> 
> Any way here's the ghost train haze at day 57 starting to yellow out a little so shouldn't be too long
> 
> Ahhh fuckin ell can't rotate the bastards sick of try in now


i dont thik thats the yellwoing of finish mate, i bet u have to go 10-11 weeks with her!

mine i just gave em ther last dose of nutes,, all fresh water from now,,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont thik thats the yellwoing of finish mate, i bet u have to go 10-11 weeks with her!
> 
> mine i just gave em ther last dose of nutes,, all fresh water from now,,


Funny, I was thinking same thoughts.


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck that lads them class A's only end up downhill I used to be partial to the odd rock then it was everyday for about a year proper had to sort me head out NOT GOOD fuck that shit


ai shawny had a battle meself wiv the a s , nuffin fer 7 yrs


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You mean like this one........
> 
> View attachment 2606824View attachment 2606831
> 
> ...


Or this......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahhh there sound I gave em a flush last Saturday and only on 1/4 strength now soon to be nothing  why what u boys thinkin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> ai shawny had a battle meself wiv the a s , nuffin fer 7 yrs


Good lad nothing but bad news IMO that's the shit they should fight against not a fuckin plant ya get me!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh there sound I gave em a flush last Saturday and only on 1/4 strength now soon to be nothing  why what u boys thinkin?


should scrap em m8 there never gona make it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

I know there's a few burnt tips like but other than that I think there yellowing off trichs are getting cloudy as well


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good lad nothing but bad news IMO that's the shit they should fight against not a fuckin plant ya get me!


nice to be called lad again ...heading for 50 yoa


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 8, 2013)

nothing wrong with slightly burnt tips just shows there getting a nice bit of food, but there's always someone who disagree's, can never win


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Ha ha bloody ell you've been about about abit ain't ya kid


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2013)

They just didn't look ripe to me Shawny , looked like they could do with a another week or to , I'm sure they would fill out a bit too, I like to squeeze every moment I can out of em !


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha bloody ell you've been about about abit ain't ya kid


oh man yeah zzzzz sorry i fell asleep


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't worry there not coming down till trichs are at least 20% amber I'm not planning on choppin em now


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

probably a bit late to start chopping anyway, it's nearly 11 oclock over there!


shawnybizzle said:


> Don't worry there not coming down till trichs are at least 20% amber I'm not planning on choppin em now


Evening UK'ers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *1)* infact i just re-red i never said wash coke with ecetone i said with amonia
> 
> *2) *wat about freebase?> u can smoke that in a bowl????
> 
> ...




*1) *So what's this then?.....
*

what?? are u forgetting i used to like my class A?? i could wash a ounce of coke to crack and rock your world!"lol no seriously we used to used carb and amoia for the crack, got good at it,, but you can use any alcohol,, best things is nail varnish remover.



​


*
*2) *Yes freebase can be smoked but you've never had it, it comes before turning it into HCL. The only place you'd find it is in the fucking jungle as they make it or in a lab.

*3) *Yes OK, you know that do you? LMAO, I've washed more stone than you've smoked mate.

*4) *I never said anything about only talking business on here, You did. 
I can't find the post to prove what I said since RIU fucked up the other day but if you can crack on, you'll prove yourself full of shit.
If you didn't read posts like a fucking 'Google search' (registering key words and making the rest up) you wouldn't make yourself look half as stupid as you do.

I had you this morning with the Licence and you still try it on, give it up IC3 because you're not winning any games.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

DST said:


> probably a bit late to start chopping anyway, it's nearly 11 oclock over there!
> 
> 
> Evening UK'ers.


Fookin damn strait why where u from? I'm just about to go to bed 1 more joint then the sack for me but I think my 16 month old has got other plans Lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You mean like this one........
> 
> View attachment 2606824View attachment 2606831
> 
> ...


that is a lovely plant,does purple weed taste any different?,it looks really nice


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Naughty boy Lol.one of me mates likes the sniff a bit too much think he's about kicked it now So im getting him into growing instead lmao it wasn't the sniff for me the cracks the worst one I think


H is worse


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> that is a lovely plant,does purple weed taste any different?,it looks really nice


Well I've only had that purple one so I don't know, that particular plant has a unique taste but I'm fucked if I know whether it could be attributed to the same pigment that causes the colouring.

Damn good question mate, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> H is worse


Yeh your right there mate my older Bros been on and off it for nearly 20yr now he's sold my bikes computers opened birthday cards we locked him in the house he squoze out a tiny kitchen window to run off you name it he's done it. Its fuckin sad man I've tries everything but finally I think he might be getting sum where fingers crossed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Bedtime, later boy's.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

I've had a purple strain before tasted like lavender it was fookin horrible now I stay well clear of em it out me off for life lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh your right there mate my older Bros been on and off it for nearly 20yr now he's sold my bikes computers opened birthday cards we locked him in the house he squoze out a tiny kitchen window to run off you name it he's done it. Its fuckin sad man I've tries everything but finally I think he might be getting sum where fingers crossed


never robbed on it had a ££ job, fkn cld turkey only way plus green to help ya thru it


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

I am from Edinburgh area, and Glasgow, and Fife, kind of got about. Now I am in Amsterdam and will be in your situation in a while. Nearly 41 and just about to have my first kid with the wife. Being dodging the draft for a while. Well chuffed though.



shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin damn strait why where u from? I'm just about to go to bed 1 more joint then the sack for me but I think my 16 month old has got other plans Lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> that is a lovely plant,does purple weed taste any different?,it looks really nice


you can get some coloured buds that taste lovely after a nice long cure


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I've only had that purple one so I don't know, that particular plant has a unique taste but I'm fucked if I know whether it could be attributed to the same pigment that causes the colouring.
> 
> Damn good question mate, lol.


the reason I asked is a mate said that purple strains had a different taste to "normal" weed i will have to grow some and see for myself lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Nearly 41 and just about to have my first kid with the wife.



Shit D I had you down for early 30's from the BB canna cup video!.............


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've had a purple strain before tasted like lavender it was fookin horrible now I stay well clear of em it out me off for life lol


yeah i have been told that purple strains have a different taste but i will have to try it for myself and if i don't like it then it has great bag appeal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> the reason I asked is a mate said that purple strains had a different taste to "normal" weed i will have to grow some and see for myself lol.


Ask Don what he reckons, he's had a few purp's I think.

The father of that one I posted is his creation and it's where the purp comes from.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been pickling myself with thc since the early 80's, keeps you fresh!


The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit D I had you down for early 30's the BB canna cup video!.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I am from Edinburgh area, and Glasgow, and Fife, kind of got about. Now I am in Amsterdam and will be in your situation in a while. Nearly 41 and just about to have my first kid with the wife. Being dodging the draft for a while. Well chuffed though.


Congrats mate  better have a golden in dam while ya can  right off to bed c bit lads Cbit


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

The Sour Cherry has an okay taste, it's a lovely plant to grow, beautiful looker and a nice taste to boot. That pheno was a day time smoke though, perhaps early breakfast


The Yorkshireman said:


> Ask Don what he reckons, he's had a few purp's I think.
> 
> The father of that one I posted is his creation and it's where the purp comes from.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks, good night as well me thinks. Bedtime bongo in order.


shawnybizzle said:


> Congrats mate  better have a golden in dam while ya can  right off to bed c bit lads Cbit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah i have been told that purple strains have a different taste but i will have to try it for myself and if i don't like it then it has great bag appeal



If you've got something I might be interested in I'll trade you a cut.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2013)

Right, now I am going to bed.

These plants will have to see water tomorrow......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 2491355

The afghan autos that I ran had a nice hint of purp to them ^


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2013)

What a rubbish evening! Dealer man I was put in touch with was all quiet as to when to meet then suddenly texted me saying meet here now, here being literally 100m from my front door, so I jumped down the street, got there to see another text saying something had come up and he had to leave town for the evening. Bastard. So watching high times cannabis cup 2007 anyway, and now I'm just depressed  fuck this beer, I want a cupboard of mason jars again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah i have been told that purple strains have a different taste but i will have to try it for myself and if i don't like it then it has great bag appeal


most strains have a different taste man  i do remember the old days when you'd get purple and it would be shitty lavender smelling crap. times have moved on and there's some awesome purple stuff out. Smelly fingere ( smelly cherry x Las' Super Lemon Haze). total accident cross. been loving the smoke.















does nothing for body aches and pains other than forget about them for an hour or so



The Yorkshireman said:


> Ask Don what he reckons, he's had a few purp's I think.
> The father of that one I posted is his creation and it's where the purp comes from.


the smelly cherry, i found a male that was absolutely honking of Cheesy/livers but with a different sweeter smell. purple nutsacks all over it. and thought aye that's a winner


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> I've been pickling myself with thc since the early 80's, keeps you fresh!


too true m8 its the medicine, first toke 1983 first plant under a desk lamp same year, then I moved up to 7 plants on the window sill and sold them in veg cos I didnt no they wud smell ffs told me mam they was ferns ha ha, tryin to grow as akid wiv no internet and no fukin info nevva bought no c s book either...too risky ha ha teen parra luv it


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

good morning ppl, somthing for the morning viewers ................................................ ..................
[video=youtube;oKnZG3kJcoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKnZG3kJcoo[/video]
.................................................. ...cracking on................................


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Morning del, how do?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Smelly fingere ( smelly cherry x Las' Super Lemon Haze). total accident cross. been loving the smoke.



You really are taken with the Fingerez aren't you!.............


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Morning del, how do?


alls doin good m8 good n green plus im off to spend some hard earned jumpin jocky winnings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

@ yorkie, mate i'm impressed with the high. the smell and the looks, it yields well and the locals are raving about it. bag appeal 10/10. i hate heavy indica so was always going to be a fan of something this sativa. 

it clones easy & veg's strong. the only down point is the slight herm, but it's workable with for sure. DM reverse sorted it no bother, i've another in flower presently, and the little one in the dwc has more roots than Kunta Kinte. i'm just waiting on getting the effin huge box for the aquafarm to my gaff tonight to get some holes drilled and the airstone put in and I'm in biz.

how are the testers of yours coming along?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @ yorkie, mate i'm impressed with the high. the smell and the looks, it yields well and the locals are raving about it. bag appeal 10/10. i hate heavy indica so was always going to be a fan of something this sativa.
> 
> it clones easy & veg's strong. the only down point is the slight herm, but it's workable with for sure. DM reverse sorted it no bother, i've another in flower presently, and the little one in the dwc has more roots than Kunta Kinte. i'm just waiting on getting the effin huge box for the aquafarm to my gaff tonight to get some holes drilled and the airstone put in and I'm in biz.
> 
> how are the testers of yours coming along?



I'm just watering now so I'll chuck a couple of pics up in a mo, the larger of the pair of 'two tokes' is starting to put out some foliage at the inner nodes but it's still going to be sparse I think. Although big non the less, actually interested to see the final shape.

The smaller one has the same shape but scaled down (about 3rd of the size of the frame) but has more foliage.

Then I have 2 confirmed girls from the 4 of Pukka's 'Grape Kush x Psycho' that need potting up today but I've only got coco for one, I think I'll use the excuse to pop into this new grow shop that has just opened in my town. It's about a mile away, if that.

I may well start to spray the 'two toke' next week, maybe this week if I pull my finger out and order some ingredients off Ebay.



I want to grow the Fingerez again in a big SCROG (maybe after this lot), purely because of the cash crop yield and it would look awesome putting the big Tria test out in purple!

If I do I'll be looking for somebody to take it all off me at a mates rates price if you can find a trustworthy home?


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> alls doin good m8 good n green plus im off to spend some hard earned jumpin jocky winnings


Good on yi mate. How much did u win? I won a hundred quid, put a pound on auroras express odds on at 100/1. Was jiggin lol first win on the horses. It got spent that day on a half Q of coke tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

agreed yorkie it would look an awesome sight seeing a full tent scrog, I'm looking to do a big multi cola LST DWC job but i've kinda realised once it's transplanted into the bucket it won't fit in my veg area, nor do the 10L airpots i've bought. so i'm thinking i might actually have to get some shelving units and redesign the whole veg area. or at least do an area for 4 big LST'ing girls and use what i have now for snips and intermediate plants.

as for someone doing a full tent grow. i think Delvite is the only one of us on the thread doing a grow that way, vegging and then flowerin rest of us are perpetual. as for getting shot of it. haha no problem there man. folks go mad for decent grade. though I have no idea what a click goes for these days.

that's a point. anyone know how much a kilo and a 9 bar of good grade weed goes for these days? I've heard 170 down the line on 9. a click i haven't the faintest.


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Good on yi mate. How much did u win? I won a hundred quid, put a pound on auroras express odds on at 100/1. Was jiggin lol first win on the horses. It got spent that day on a half Q of coke tho lol


after taking stakes 4 x £50 and 4 x £100 i cleared 2600


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh ya fucker !! I would have done an acumilater(spelling) but the missus went to the bookies


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i have mate. i used to work for a pool & spa company on pool maintanence and tested it several times. although it can vary depending on the weather. but the soil acts as a buffer on it's own and from my understanding the bio bizz nutes do lower the ph somewhat.
> never had any major lockouts on any of my plants.


iv noticed that, biobizz when added to my water boom 6.5 there you go no need for nothing, but i dont understand ice, he says no ph ever, but rhizotonic makes my ph go to at least 10 and he says that dont affect them ever? specially in coco wouldnt it be worse.


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Oh ya fucker !! I would have done an acumilater(spelling) but the missus went to the bookies


nooooo my system works on - odds/probabilitys info and most of all stealth. if i keep bankrupting the local bookies with winning accumilaters they will know somthings up lol i may pull it in from the live track next time and expand the system parameters


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> well i first thought calcium def but my magne cal dont seem to of done anything maybe i didnt give it enough might try up the dose next time unless anyone has a better idea?


leaves look pretty dark, i think an abundance of nitrogen might lock something out not sure, id give it a wee flush next time shes dry with some low nutes. but remember im not a qualified botanist or anything so.... 1ml a L make it 0.5 so she aint starvin, and water till you get some good run off.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> nooooo my system works on - odds/probabilitys info and most of all stealth. if i keep bankrupting the local bookies with winning accumilaters they will know somthings up lol i may pull it in from the live track next time and expand the system parameters


I'm afraid my mathematical skills aren't good enough for systems lol. I run on pure luck


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv noticed that, biobizz when added to my water boom 6.5 there you go no need for nothing, but i dont understand ice, he says no ph ever, but rhizotonic makes my ph go to at least 10 and he says that dont affect them ever? specially in coco wouldnt it be worse.


i rarely ph either m8 only thing i keep an eye on is the source


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, I said what "Your" understanding of what 'organic' and chemical' means.
> 
> Let me put it another way.
> 
> ...


i think hes sayin dont fix it if it aint broken.


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm afraid my mathematical skills aren't good enough for systems lol. I run on pure luck


lol that helps aswel m8 but bookies make more money that punters that way


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> agreed yorkie it would look an awesome sight seeing a full tent scrog, I'm looking to do a big multi cola LST DWC job but i've kinda realised once it's transplanted into the bucket it won't fit in my veg area, nor do the 10L airpots i've bought. so i'm thinking i might actually have to get some shelving units and redesign the whole veg area. or at least do an area for 4 big LST'ing girls and use what i have now for snips and intermediate plants.
> 
> as for someone doing a full tent grow. i think Delvite is the only one of us on the thread doing a grow that way, vegging and then flowerin rest of us are perpetual. as for getting shot of it. haha no problem there man. folks go mad for decent grade. though I have no idea what a click goes for these days.
> 
> that's a point. anyone know how much a kilo and a 9 bar of good grade weed goes for these days? I've heard 170 down the line on 9. a click i haven't the faintest.


£180-200 all the way down here even if ya buy truckloads, dont think people even understand the words "multi buy discount" these days lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> i rarely ph either m8 only thing i keep an eye on is the source


And that striping you've got is a magnesium deficiency Delvite, just saying...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

kinda what i'd thought Sear that's nuts. so a Kilo is potentially 6300 to 7k. last i was playing at that level it was 5 max and that was grade. ffs i am getting old


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Ppl up here are doing a a bar at £1600 @ £160 an oz. But by no means is it high grade. Its some really spicy smelling sativa


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> how the fuck you get a picture of my wife?????? Hahahahahahaha


fuck off cunt, she said she was single.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

6-7k euro on a k of grade a over here. Then anything down to 3 to 3.5 for Power Plant.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> 6-7k euro on a k of grade a over here. Then anything down to 3 to 3.5 for Power Plant.


Even the chink/viet/youwantDVD? weed is £170`s all the way thru down here and block is up to £80-120 an oz and it dont even get ya stoned ffs


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that striping you've got is a magnesium deficiency Delvite, just saying...


got it in hand m8 thanks, flushed before i bumped them up so they are running a lil low on every thing you will see them brighten up


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Is power plant shite like? Its on my to-do list as well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as for someone doing a full tent grow. i think Delvite is the only one of us on the thread doing a grow that way, vegging and then flowerin rest of us are perpetual. as for getting shot of it. haha no problem there man. folks go mad for decent grade. though I have no idea what a click goes for these days.
> 
> that's a point. anyone know how much a kilo and a 9 bar of good grade weed goes for these days? I've heard 170 down the line on 9. a click i haven't the faintest.


I want to do a 2m square tent SCROG with 4 plants (2 per square metre), 1 square metre sprayed and the other left normal.
Side by side results in every picture if I just pull back the curtain side........


I'm thinking 160's down the line but there's time for that yet.



Anyways, pics time.......

Left side/Right side.


Big 'Two Toke Killer', smaller 'Two Toke Killer'.


'Grape Kush x Exodus Psychosis'
 

The 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother.
She absolutely stinks! The house now reeks of cherry cream soda skunk and I only pulled her out for 5 mins.
I think the clones are better than the seed mother to be honest Don, this smells more like your description every day and less like the seed did.


And the preflower trichomes in veg I told you about......


......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> got it in hand m8 thanks, flushed before i bumped them up so they are running a lil low on every thing you will see them brighten up



.........


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

im out ppl hope you have as much fun as im gunna have today  peace out


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i think hes sayin dont fix it if it aint broken.


thats exactly it mate.
as it goes i spoke to a mate last night, one of only a few other people that i know grow here and he's got some spare ph down along with a tester.
Last time i checked the ph it was 7.0 - 7.2 from about 5 different locations. this was tested in 2011 tho so i guess a new test now wouldn't hurt and if it needs a slight adjustment i will make it and get it to bang on 6.5. BUT only for the water of 2 of my 4 plants, put yorkies theory to the test 

15k i would sell a kilo here for if it's dankness...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck me, 5 years back I had a pal who was in with this collective who he'd been to school with one of the growers , he was scoring OZ's for 120's and Boxes for £2400!


Lol, those days are long gone!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I want to do a 2m square tent SCROG with 4 plants (2 per square metre), 1 square metre sprayed and the other left normal.
> Side by side results in every picture if I just pull back the curtain side........
> 
> 
> ...




woah, that biggun will finish massive if you leave it longer to flip  excellent smithers....... 

i've seen pre flowers show hairs but not usually coloured pistils. i'll have to get up close and percy with mine again tonight. had another call wanting more cuts.

and deffo agreed on the cherry cream soda funk. i love it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> put yorkies theory to the test


Lol, it's not a theory mate.

PH directly affects the plants ability to uptake nutrients, ANY plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

i'd maybe thin that bigger two toke slightly but not loads. otherwise, they look healthy as fuck mate. noticed you don't have perlite in the mix. do you like your medium totally inert?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, it's not a theory mate.
> 
> PH directly affects the plants ability to uptake nutrients, ANY plant.


Yup, you said if my plants had been fed 6.5 ph'd water instead of 7.0, i would have more in the way of yield.
We shall soon find out! although every plant is different and will never grow the same, i guess we can take a look at the overall health of them aswell.

Also very nice plants mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah, that biggun will finish massive if you leave it longer to flip  excellent smithers.......
> 
> i've seen pre flowers show hairs but not usually coloured pistils. i'll have to get up close and percy with mine again tonight. had another call wanting more cuts.
> 
> and deffo agreed on the cherry cream soda funk. i love it.


Well I can't really flip em till the 2 small GK X Psycho are big enough, hopefully I'll have a double tent to flower them in by then.
And they're all getting sprayed with Tria so it's certainly going to be intense if it works.....Mwah ha ha ha ha haa! 

Balls, I've just realised I've double posted the smaller 'Two Toke'......

This is the Fingerez clone mother.


The preflowers are covered in Trichomes mate, I'll have to get a better picture with the macro.
Every few weeks you can pull em of and smoke a bowls worth!........


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Even the chink/viet/youwantDVD? weed is £170`s all the way thru down here and block is up to £80-120 an oz and it dont even get ya stoned ffs


that was down to like 200 quid a bar a while back...utter waste of money.



Closetgardner said:


> Is power plant shite like? Its on my to-do list as well


pretty much, if you are selling it and want weight then go for it, but grow something for your own personal smoke, unless you like florally tasting shit weed. Even when they are frosty they are still pants.....



The2TimEr said:


> t
> 15k i would sell a kilo here for if it's dankness...


holy shit, that is pricey. You selling in 1gram bags to get that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Yup, you said if my plants had been fed 6.5 ph'd water instead of 7.0, i would have more in the way of yield.
> We shall soon find out! although every plant is different and will never grow the same, i guess we can take a look at the overall health of them aswell.
> 
> Also very nice plants mate.


Yeah that as well, like you say every plant performs different but you will get an overall better health and quality of the plant guaranteed.

I can actually put pics of my Smelly Fingerez side by side with Dons Smelly Fingerez and his is visibly by far frostier, that's due to me not PH'ing the Fingerez in flower (too fucking big to work with!) and maybe an over feed mid flower.

Mine has more colour and darker due to colder night temps, I left the window open cos I was pushing 1000w on good days.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2013)

got this bong brought for me for me bd last week http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/ws-series-5mm-glass-bong----ego-shooter-ice.cfm?iProductID=5526 think im abit out of sync with bongs, caned it for a few days and gave meself the worst sore throat ever lol have totally lost my voice lol i no i no lightweight.

anyway whats the best way to clean a glass bong? has got filthy well quick.

mg need that address today m8 only gonna be online for a short while then not for days and they are gonna start to stretch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

I was going to say I've got another at the half way ish point. when it's done if you want to swap a dolly's pram or whatever? difference could be nute range, i use canna, pk/13/14 and the odd bit of this in the mix

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Emerald-Triangle---Humboldt-County's-Own-Snow-Storm-Ultra.asp

never ph coco. it's a waste of time if you ask me. just back off or up your feed til the tip burn starts or stops lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got this bong brought for me for me bd last week http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/ws-series-5mm-glass-bong----ego-shooter-ice.cfm?iProductID=5526 think im abit out of sync with bongs, caned it for a few days and gave meself the worst sore throat ever lol have totally lost my voice lol i no i no lightweight.
> 
> anyway whats the best way to clean a glass bong? has got filthy well quick.
> 
> mg need that address today m8 only gonna be online for a short while then not for days and they are gonna start to stretch.



nice piece sambo, nail polish remover and rock salt.

EDIT: what's your take on the price of an oz/ 9/ box???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd maybe thin that bigger two toke slightly but not loads. otherwise, they look healthy as fuck mate. noticed you don't have perlite in the mix. do you like your medium totally inert?



Lol, there's nothing to thin mate!

I was going to give you an internal shot to show it but.

I removed the bottom 5 nodes worth of branches as the profile was just ridiculous, really wide and saggy. Maybe I'll take the next nodes up in the next few weeks but we'll see how she takes to the Tria.
I think she''ll have a similar structure to the 'Skunk #1' I did a while back, only wider.

Well I don't add perlite to my coco as I find it reduces the ability to hold water. If coco has a perfect air to water ratio as it is adding perlite just means you have to water more often for no improvement on crop health/yield. I had a 50L sack of Perlite and gave it to IC3 as I only used it to add to soil.

This coco I have is actually very, very good quality this time. It's quite expensive but it's a good mix of fibres/coir/chunks.
It costs £3.50 for a 10L brick but I like it.......


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

If the 2 ph'd plants outperform the 2 un ph'd plants i will stand corrected and use it from then on, will also be suprised though 
like i say i'm lucky here with good water, obviously in the mainland in a city it's a whole different ball game.

@Dst it's horrendus mate, i don't sell alot of it because i don't grow alot but i do sort out me mates what i can all at £15 per gram. box standard 100g blocks of morrocan is all we get over here and it's so much in demand that even that stuff is being sold at £12 per gram. If i had a k of shit hot green i would most likely give it to my mate and say i want 15k for it, he would shift the lot at probably £20 per gram. people would be all over it like a hobo on a ham samwhich.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice piece sambo, nail polish remover and rock salt.
> 
> EDIT: what's your take on the price of an oz/ 9/ box???


Price depends on area. GF lives in London, and while her stuff is top notch, kinda stuff you guys are growing, she's paying around £160 a half... On the west coast it seems to be more in the £180-200 an ounce, but not of the same quality.

And £20/g for weed is fricking nuts. I'd sooner give up toking than pay out the arse like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

just reading up on perlite, all this time i thought it retained water when in fact it just helps aerate the medium and stop soil clogging. now i get why folks were adding it at like a 70/30 ratio. like you say i've not seen much difference since i stopped adding it. only cos i couldn't be arse to nip to BnQ lol

wiki article says it's used to pre filter beers of all things?! something new everyday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Price depends on area. GF lives in London, and while her stuff is top notch, kinda stuff you guys are growing, she's paying around £160 a half... On the west coast it seems to be more in the £180-200 an ounce, but not of the same quality.
> 
> And £20/g for weed is fricking nuts. I'd sooner give up toking than pay out the arse like that.


160 a half. sheeeeeeit i'm guessing Kuroi can't grow where she's at...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Even the chink/viet/youwantDVD? weed is £170`s all the way thru down here and block is up to £80-120 an oz and it dont even get ya stoned ffs


got an oz of soap for 60 last week, all gone today tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

fuk me 160 on a half,, im gunna move again i think lmao.. thats 3 on the 0z,, fuking crazy


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> £180-200 all the way down here even if ya buy truckloads, dont think people even understand the words "multi buy discount" these days lol


i asked a guy how much a 9bar was got told 70 and oz add it up mate.630 a 9bar fuck that my best dealer told me hed toss it a 400 for me thats bought price ffs. Think hes just after my grow thats why he gives me belter deals


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

u guys talkingbowt these bars of solid n mexican whatever,, we have absolutely nothing like that in our area, fuk sake,, the closest we get to that shitty texmex brik weed is wen yorkies finished a grow and its being passed around HAHAHA

and sambo u sexy big man,wer u at?? doing the family thing or what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was going to say I've got another at the half way ish point. when it's done if you want to swap a dolly's pram or whatever?


Aye Possibly.
I'm seriously toying with taking another cut for a mother (she's getting a little large to be sat on now), flowering this out and turning it all into BHO.
I have a use for it like that, I'd just top bowls with it and use it for wake-n-bake.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> just reading up on perlite, all this time i thought it retained water when in fact it just helps aerate the medium and stop soil clogging. now i get why folks were adding it at like a 70/30 ratio. like you say i've not seen much difference since i stopped adding it. only cos i couldn't be arse to nip to BnQ lol
> 
> wiki article says it's used to pre filter beers of all things?! something new everyday.


Vermiculite retains water but far too much imo, it's a twat to work with. Like a never ending sponge!

And I didn't know about the beer filter thing......


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2013)

Wers that newuser now, always fuckin miss him. If u see this check them emails m8, sent to two of ur emails now. Anyone got a number for him let me know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the closest we get to that shitty texmex brik weed is wen yorkies finished a grow and its being passed around HAHAHA


That was the pheno not my growing skills and you had no problem taking 9g for £30.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i asked a guy how much a 9bar was got told 70 and oz add it up mate.630 a 9bar fuck that my best dealer told me hed toss it a 400 for me thats bought price ffs. Think hes just after my grow thats why he gives me belter deals


I can get hold of supposed "gold seal" down here for bout £80 n oz but no fucker will touch it, cant even give it away, not surprising really when the shit dont even get ya stoned, I havent found a bit of block in over 10 years thats even got me slightly stoned so not surprising no-one wants the shit.

Even the bit i got off of our certain scottish acquiantance on here I ended up swapping most of it for a mobile phone i then re-sold as no-one would touch the stuff, only way I could make any money off of it lol.

And as for what TTT was saying I can totally relate to that as i`m less than 20 miles from Kuroi and prices here for GOOD weed range from £190-400 an oz if you want top grade and £20 bags range from 1.8-20 where I am and 0.9-1.4 closer to Kuroi, I know of one lad in E.London thats doing 0.8 for £25 and he cant keep up with demand, easily goes thru 8-9oz a day even at them fucking outrageous prices


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i asked a guy how much a 9bar was got told 70 and oz add it up mate.630 a 9bar fuck that my best dealer told me hed toss it a 400 for me thats bought price ffs. Think hes just after my grow thats why he gives me belter deals


I used to flog good soap many moons ago now, never paid more than £250-£300 (used to moan at £300) on a bar.

Those were the days I used to chuck out Q's for £10. If somebody came and I didn't have any cut I wouldn't even weigh it, just smash it with a hammer and chuck him a lump!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> And as for what TTT was saying I can totally relate to that as i`m less than 20 miles from Kuroi and prices here for GOOD weed range from £190-400 an oz if you want top grade and £20 bags range from 1.8-20 where I am and 0.9-1.4 closer to Kuroi, I know of one lad in E.London thats doing 0.8 for £25 and he cant keep up with demand, easily goes thru 8-9oz a day even at them fucking outrageous prices


Jeeesus! I'd best get the bike fixed and shot out deliveries, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> turning it all into BHO.
> I have a use for it like that, *I'd just top bowls with it and use it for wake-n-bake.*


firstly you nutjob, grain alcohol extraction much better than butane. unless your going to import cases of 200 x purified butane. which wouldn't surprise me knowing you.

then again shaking batches of that much ground weed would be a real pain in the arse. bout as much as packing it into/out of the butane tube lol. if your doing a full multi cola monster i'd go bubble all day. 2 bags no different grades and have at it. giving me ideas now but the flowers are more valuable to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I used to flog good soap many moons ago now, never paid more than £250-£300 (used to moan at £300) on a bar.
> 
> Those were the days I used to chuck out Q's for £10. If somebody came and I didn't have any cut I wouldn't even weigh it, just smash it with a hammer and chuck him a lump!



I knew a bloke that could eyeball a q to an ounce of soap and chop it with a fuck off big chisel. chuck it on the jose's and sure enough bang on each time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Jeeesus! I'd best get the bike fixed and shot out deliveries, lol.


Mate, in certain parts of london(like where Kuroi is and Sambo`s old stomping grounds) you could quite easily turn up with a transit van full of weed, sell it at 0.4 for £10 and be run out in less than a day


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> just smash it with a hammer and chuck him a lump!


 dont you mean giving them a q in about 1000 lumps lmao as thats what actually happens.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice piece sambo, nail polish remover and rock salt.
> 
> EDIT: what's your take on the price of an oz/ 9/ box???


cheers m8, fucking thing has got well dirty real quick.

do people even sell bars ,box's etc anymore? seems like if its good shit no matter how many you take you get charged per oz nowdays, ive charged and known plenty to charge 180s-220s on 10s,20s,30s

anythin else i can use apart from pipe cleaners to get into the bowl/tube thingy to clean it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> firstly you nutjob, grain alcohol extraction much better than butane. unless your going to import cases of 200 x purified butane. which wouldn't surprise me knowing you.


LMAO! You think the Polish missus would let me make erl out of spirytus? Not a fucking chance, she'd slap me across the face and tell me to get some liqueur made with it! 

I got devil eye's when I skipped out of the cash and carry in Poland with that bottle for you and told her what it was for!


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

450 for an oz of cheese because he only sells 25 bags erm fuck off.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2013)

need to get me fucking net sorted but got fucked off with paying for 1 bill at mine and another at the missus's, wana go back to bt at 1 location then use there free wifi spots at the other.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont you mean giving them a q in about 1000 lumps lmao as thats what actually happens.


Lol, yeah I've never had soap that hard but the bits would get warmed and squashed together before cling filming or smoke em my self.

Tea towel wrapped bar before smashing it with the hammer....


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheers m8, fucking thing has got well dirty real quick.
> 
> do people even sell bars ,box's etc anymore? seems like if its good shit no matter how many you take you get charged per oz nowdays, ive charged and known plenty to charge 180s-220s on 10s,20s,30s
> 
> anythin else i can use apart from pipe cleaners to get into the bowl/tube thingy to clean it?


Baby`s bottle brush maybe?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> anythin else i can use apart from pipe cleaners to get into the bowl/tube thingy to clean it?


Baby bottle brushes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Snap!!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Baby`s bottle brush maybe?


would prob work m8, 1st half decent bong i had, need to get me a lil cleaning pack from everydoesit although wanted to see if i brake it on the 1st clean before spending owt lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That was the pheno not my growing skills and you had no problem taking 9g for £30.


 actually was 7g for 30 dab and u offered,, and u need to get a grip my man,, learn to know wen ur balls is being busted lol..



newuserlol said:


> need to get me fucking net sorted but got fucked off with paying for 1 bill at mine and another at the missus's, wana go back to bt at 1 location then use there free wifi spots at the other.


 sounds like hassle mate,, so i guess ur eating lots of mcdonalds at,m??

cleaning a pipe/tube just get sum UNSCENTED nail polish remover put a cap full in and shake it up,, will make it like new m8..u should know that


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mate, in certain parts of london(like where Kuroi is and Sambo`s old stomping grounds) you could quite easily turn up with a transit van full of weed, sell it at 0.4 for £10 and be run out in less than a day


It is indeed quite crazy. Her dealer sends her texts saying I got this and this and this in at £X an ounce, and he'll be out come the following morning, and this is just some lazy stoner dealer, let alone someone really trying to get rich. She asked if i would sell him some of my own stuff once i got growing again. Not a chance. While i've a fair bit of this and that i would like to buy, such as plane tickets for amsterdam in november, if i got paid that kind of money for growing a bit of weed i'd feel ashamed. Makes me think of dumb and dumber when he selotapes the budgies head back on and sells it to the blind kid )

Short story. London is stupid. I need to come up with a game plan cus if i'm to be going to university there, like fuck i'm gonna pay that kind of money.

Londoners seem to have a different view of weed. To me, pffft, it's just a plant. The gf was a little bit mortified by my weed soup man <-- she saves every single roach to re-roll with.. bleurgh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> actually was 7g for 30 dab and u offered,, and u need to get a grip my man,, learn to know wen ur balls is being busted lol..


No, the Fingerez was a 'Q' but the first lot was 9g for £30. I should know it was my gear.

You're not capable of busting my balls, maybe irritate em a bit but certainly not bust em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^^sexy!!^^^


yeh londoners are just greedy and arrogant,, simple.

i cant belive how the prices of bud is going up,, im sure its going up over the rate of infaltion?? i may have to make a complaint ahahaha.. soon the nroms gunna be 250,, but everyones getting better at growing but the weed remains shit and yet the prices go up?? wtf.. seems the more people want the more it goes up

i still blame the paki's

lol yorkie mate im starting to call u napolean.. and i bust your balls just fine my man.. ur just one of those cunts who has a answer for everything even wen ur wrong so thers no fun in it,. plus u just try to confuse shit with ur rabbling techno blahblah bollox


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

newuser, cheers for the trava reccomendation guys a feckin beast!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheers m8, fucking thing has got well dirty real quick.
> do people even sell bars ,box's etc anymore? seems like if its good shit no matter how many you take you get charged per oz nowdays, ive charged and known plenty to charge 180s-220s on 10s,20s,30s
> anythin else i can use apart from pipe cleaners to get into the bowl/tube thingy to clean it?


so basically a 9 for 6k ish sounds about right. i'll try it on with my buyer next time at 7 and let him beat me down to 6 lmao.

Aye those little brush cleaner things, think you can get em in wilko's if not boots with a bendy wire handle. tho to be honest if you've got rock salt and the nail varnish, just fill it to a point and shake it, should get it clean. or is the thing manky thick with tar lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> LMAO! You think the Polish missus would let me make erl out of spirytus? Not a fucking chance, she'd slap me across the face and tell me to get some liqueur made with it!
> I got devil eye's when I skipped out of the cash and carry in Poland with that bottle for you and told her what it was for!


well in that case I'll put it in the freezer and drink it! I've got 98-99% grain alcohol for erl 

should i be mixing the stuff with something specific or just slamming neat till i can't see?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

oh sambo why dont u get a giffgaff simcard mate?? 10er a moon and u get unlimitednet,, so then u can make ya phone ahotpost and hook ur lappy up with wifi to it.. my best idea is get a external wifi areial and plant it in the middle of ya sky dish and see how many unprotected signals u ind to nick from,, works great!

TT if its that pure stuff mixx 50-50 with water and give it a shake itel go cloudy then settle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> It is indeed quite crazy. Her dealer sends her texts saying I got this and this and this in at £X an ounce, and he'll be out come the following morning, and this is just some lazy stoner dealer, let alone someone really trying to get rich. She asked if i would sell him some of my own stuff once i got growing again. Not a chance. While i've a fair bit of this and that i would like to buy, such as plane tickets for amsterdam in november, if i got paid that kind of money for growing a bit of weed i'd feel ashamed. Makes me think of dumb and dumber when he selotapes the budgies head back on and sells it to the blind kid )
> 
> Short story. London is stupid. I need to come up with a game plan cus if i'm to be going to university there, like fuck i'm gonna pay that kind of money.
> 
> Londoners seem to have a different view of weed. To me, pffft, it's just a plant. The gf was a little bit mortified by my weed soup man <-- she saves every single roach to re-roll with.. bleurgh!



i wholly agree with your principles and morals. and i think your daft for not growing and making a fortune down there. those etonian toffs love a bit of good smoke. i'm just imagining you as howard marks getting the boot from oxford.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, yeah I've never had soap that hard but the bits would get warmed and squashed together before cling filming or smoke em my self.
> 
> Tea towel wrapped bar before smashing it with the hammer....


hammer a chisel or knife works alright, but fuck sellin soapbar dont make that much anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

we used to put a bar in a pillow case and smash it of a wall,, ahh them was the days

TTT inbox matey


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> It is indeed quite crazy. Her dealer sends her texts saying I got this and this and this in at £X an ounce, and he'll be out come the following morning, and this is just some lazy stoner dealer, let alone someone really trying to get rich. She asked if i would sell him some of my own stuff once i got growing again. Not a chance. While i've a fair bit of this and that i would like to buy, such as plane tickets for amsterdam in november, if i got paid that kind of money for growing a bit of weed i'd feel ashamed. Makes me think of dumb and dumber when he selotapes the budgies head back on and sells it to the blind kid )
> 
> Short story. London is stupid. I need to come up with a game plan cus if i'm to be going to university there, like fuck i'm gonna pay that kind of money.
> 
> Londoners seem to have a different view of weed. To me, pffft, it's just a plant. The gf was a little bit mortified by my weed soup man <-- she saves every single roach to re-roll with.. bleurgh!


Well in about 2-3months will be moving house so can finally get a grow back on and im less than an hour on the train from london so may be able to help you out, will give ya a shout closer to the time in case ya still need, what Uni ya thinking of going to?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well in that case I'll put it in the freezer and drink it! I've got 98-99% grain alcohol for erl
> 
> should i be mixing the stuff with something specific or just slamming neat till i can't see?


That is grain alcohol.
95.63% ABV max for distilled spirit mate, can't get any higher without chemical drying agents and a proper lab. That's why you got 95%, if it was possible to get higher I would.

Well I asked her the other day and she said tea, I asked why tea and she said "well tea is pretty much all water isn't it"........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hammer a chisel or knife works alright, but fuck sellin soapbar dont make that much anyway.


No it doesn't now but back then it was easy money.

Paying £250 a bar and shotting Q's for £10 I was doing a kilo a week standard.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

we used to sell 10 for 10 bak in the day with weed infact i think we paid 800 for 10 so madness,, id laugh any cunt out the door if they expected it still at them prices, not to mention its not worth growing ofr 80 qwid a oz really?? maybe thats why prices have gone up along with the risk?? dunno,, but i dont miss hot rocks and wrecked clothes thats for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

hahaha I always remember using thick placcy bags and a pan with boiling water, dunk for 10-15 then slice into 10. everyone got a fat slice and a slim wedge cos i could never get 9 even lumps lmao.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha I always remember using thick placcy bags and a pan with boiling water, dunk for 10-15 then slice into 10. everyone got a fat slice and a slim wedge cos i could never get 9 even lumps lmao.


I forgot about that one, lol.

I remember the first time I put a bar on a warm electric hob to soften it a bit, forgot about it while I had a beer and a joint in the garden.

Ran back in to a smouldering brick and a kitchen full of smoke, job lot fucked! In the bin it went.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha I always remember using thick placcy bags and a pan with boiling water, dunk for 10-15 then slice into 10. everyone got a fat slice and a slim wedge cos i could never get 9 even lumps lmao.


lol yeh always was cutting into slices like slab cake,, haa.. them was te brass scales days with 1p and 2p coins for weight,, we had 1/2p too for a teenth,, good stuff lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it doesn't now but back then it was easy money.
> 
> Paying £250 a bar and shotting Q's for £10 I was doing a kilo a week standard.


its 3 a bar now and 15 a Q in the valleys at least lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I forgot about that one, lol.
> I remember the first time I put a bar on a warm electric hob to soften it a bit, forgot about it while I had a beer and a joint in the garden.
> Ran back in to a smouldering brick and a kitchen full of smoke, job lot fucked! In the bin it went.


I've cooked one into dusty shards in the oven before too.  


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh always was cutting into slices like slab cake,, haa.. them was te brass scales days with 1p and 2p coins for weight,, we had 1/2p too for a teenth,, good stuff lol


can't get done with brass josey's either  fuck me, a halfpenny. showing your age, you'll be telling us the bus into town was 2d next 

lol I was moaning at the price of the metro ( our version of the tube ) used to be 10p for a under 16. to town now it's 3.60 from the cost to toon. i was wounded. 

it's easier these days though, if i'm not carrying i never pay. the younguns on twitter have #checkywatch and tell everyone where the inspectors are waiting to ambush ya. fun and games hahah those were the days, giving them a fake name and address and while they rang it in to check doing one away up the lane haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> its 3 a bar now and 15 a Q in the valleys at least lol


That's not bad if it's not completely brick solid and does the job.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've cooked one into dusty shards in the oven before too.
> 
> can't get done with brass josey's either  fuck me, a halfpenny. showing your age, you'll be telling us the bus into town was 2d next
> 
> ...


When i lived up there about 6-8 years ago it used to cost me £4.00 return from tha toon to four lanes end lol


----------



## pon (Apr 9, 2013)

When I was a lad you could get 10 woodbine for 17 1/2p - You put 2 10p in the machine outside most newsagents & got 2 1/2p change & some smokes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

I know pakis that sell singles!.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Right of to check out this new grow shop I am, laters peeps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahaha aye still a few round my way that do too. They do a roaring trade in oranjeboom super. 8 or 9 % and actually tastes alreet 

My local still sells baccy n tabs over the counter,, lad was dabbin Mandy with me friday lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

haha just been watching some of my mates on TV lol Ade in Britain on ITV lol, ugly bastards the lot of em lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

aye don round my end they love aranjeboon,, spec the strong strength stuff, fuk that tatses nasty,, like crest thats 10% fuk that shit,, never seen anytin man its all chemicals like that cheapo cider, nevr seen a apple

i got a spastic buspass, infact got 3,, all 5 yr passes, i dont need to worry about shitty busfares fuk that shit


anyone recomend any good wii games?? got the fit board too,, loading sum games to the hard drive,, star wars rogue thingy looks great fun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

Need the pass to get to graft its a bit hilly for the bike and brass at the minute. 

The ranjeboom super is actually alright honest, I wouldn't normally buy it mind. My pal forced me to try a can cos I thought the same, 10% its going to need spooning out the tin lol

Well, gym time thinkin 5 k x training then weights then another 5 k.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2013)

All this chat about bars, round here now there looking 500 for 1. I mine about 10 years ago I was buying them at 250 and instead of cutting 9 oz out of it I would cut 8 cos it was easier, half it, half it and half it again. Each oz was cut into 5 £20 bits....so 800 quid of a bar and paying 250 for it, who says there's no money in brown


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Need the pass to get to graft its a bit hilly for the bike and brass at the minute.
> 
> The ranjeboom super is actually alright honest, I wouldn't normally buy it mind. My pal forced me to try a can cos I thought the same, 10% its going to need spooning out the tin lol
> 
> Well, gym time thinkin 5 k x training then weights then another 5 k.


 u never seen 5k u old fat lol,, see u bak in 10 mins


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> agreed yorkie it would look an awesome sight seeing a full tent scrog, I'm looking to do a big multi cola LST DWC job but i've kinda realised once it's transplanted into the bucket it won't fit in my veg area, nor do the 10L airpots i've bought. so i'm thinking i might actually have to get some shelving units and redesign the whole veg area. or at least do an area for 4 big LST'ing girls and use what i have now for snips and intermediate plants.
> 
> as for someone doing a full tent grow. i think Delvite is the only one of us on the thread doing a grow that way, vegging and then flowerin rest of us are perpetual. as for getting shot of it. haha no problem there man. folks go mad for decent grade. though I have no idea what a click goes for these days.
> 
> that's a point. anyone know how much a kilo and a 9 bar of good grade weed goes for these days? I've heard 170 down the line on 9. a click i haven't the faintest.


 c.£7k click


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Any of you lot use the £10 ph pen off eBay? It's yellow. Are they any good or should i buy the £20 middle priced one, or just pay the £40 fir the bluelab one(which i can't really afford). I'm getting the stuff together for the summer grow, think I'm gonna try coco. Is measuring ec important in dwc?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Any of you lot use the £10 ph pen off eBay? It's yellow. Are they any good or should i buy the £20 middle priced one, or just pay the £40 fir the bluelab one(which i can't really afford). I'm getting the stuff together for the summer grow, think I'm gonna try coco. Is measuring ec important in dwc?


yeh i got the yellow one closet,, works fine and its 7 qwid or so not 10.. make sure to buy a pak of batteries wen they start running low the readingds go of the mark,, just get sum ph buffer to keep tabs on it and ul be fine


----------



## pon (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Any of you lot use the £10 ph pen off eBay? It's yellow. Are they any good or should i buy the £20 middle priced one, or just pay the £40 fir the bluelab one(which i can't really afford). I'm getting the stuff together for the summer grow, think I'm gonna try coco. Is measuring ec important in dwc?


I got 1 from china for a fiver, it does the job. I'm gonna start using this shite so theres no fooking about.
[h=3]*Advanced Nutrients&#8217; 
*[/h][h=3]Part A & Part B pH Perfect[/h]


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheers ic3 mate.That'll do fine then. Do you store it in the calibration solution? And while I'm chatting to you, am i best buying a bag of coco or are the bricks just as good?


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

pon said:


> I got 1 from china for a fiver, it does the job. I'm gonna start using this shite so theres no fooking about.
> *Advanced Nutrients
> *
> 
> *Part A & Part B pH Perfect*


 I'm growing in soil just now using biobizz nutes, when i add them to my water it is spot on 6.5ph. I don't have a clue what nutes I'm gonna use in coco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Cheers ic3 mate.That'll do fine then. Do you store it in the calibration solution? And while I'm chatting to you, am i best buying a bag of coco or are the bricks just as good?


no the buffer/clibrateion u just dip it in and turn the screw on the back till it displays the buffer wether it be 4.8 or 7.0 of which it says on the buffr packet or bottle,, u only need to do it every 2 weeks really just to make sure its still reading correctly and the batteries dont die
and for the price u may as well buy canna coco pro, then u dont need to ph, or buy the briks and break them down with ph water,, but canna pro is like 17 qwid for 50 litres so just buy that then at least u dont have to fuk around breaking them down

im finishing of now so il take aloo for my ph pen if i find it u can have it mate, ur skint so saving a tenner will help,, il send u sum batteries and buffer too


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Sound ic3, I've been reading the coco thread to get to grips with it. I want to have a go at one 15 or 20L dwc bubbler too. I've got an air pump, lines, airstones and the bucket. I'm gradually buying the stuff i need for it. I need to find out if EC is important or not, the yanks say it is but they fucking would say that lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> c.£7k click


Sod that, singles prices on a K!!!!

I can buy halfs at £90 off the guy who usually takes mine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone recomend any good wii games?? got the fit board too


'Tiger Woods PGA Tour 07', don't get any newer as they took away the putting marker after that one and it fucks up the skill level. Makes it all professional and no fun.

'Shaun White Snowboarding' for the balance board.

'Mario Kart Wii' with 4 steering wheels is standard procedure on Nintendo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

pon said:


> I got 1 from china for a fiver, it does the job. I'm gonna start using this shite so theres no fooking about.
> *Advanced Nutrients
> *
> 
> *Part A & Part B pH Perfect*


Load of bollocks that mate.

Just like Kushie Kush is specially for kush plants.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

.........


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no the buffer/clibrateion u just dip it in and turn the screw on the back till it displays the buffer wether it be 4.8 or 7.0 of which it says on the buffr packet or bottle,, u only need to do it every 2 weeks really just to make sure its still reading correctly and the batteries dont die
> and for the price u may as well buy canna coco pro, then u dont need to ph, or buy the briks and break them down with ph water,, but canna pro is like 17 qwid for 50 litres so just buy that then at least u dont have to fuk around breaking them down
> 
> im finishing of now so il take aloo for my ph pen if i find it u can have it mate, ur skint so saving a tenner will help,, il send u sum batteries and buffer too


Don't you use it mate? If not I'll take it off you man thank you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Well what a shite grow shop that is, even if he has only been open a month.

I walk in and say hello....

"You sell Canna Mono lad's?"

"Canna what?"

"Canna Mono"

"Canna Mono?" 

"Yeah, Canna Mono. Single elements in a bottle made by Canna, you know Nitrogen/Calcium/Phosphorus and such?"

"No"

"Ok no worries, you sell coco in bricks rather than bags?"

"No"

"See you later then, bye"

No tents, no filters, no fans. 
All I could gather they sell is medium, pots and a very small nutrient line up. 

They won't last long with the best in Yorkshire about 3 miles away.


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Any of you lot use the £10 ph pen off eBay? It's yellow. Are they any good or should i buy the £20 middle priced one, or just pay the £40 fir the bluelab one(which i can't really afford). I'm getting the stuff together for the summer grow, think I'm gonna try coco. Is measuring ec important in dwc?


horticultural pH drops cheap and dont need calibrating ffs


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> horticultural pH drops cheap and dont need calibrating ffs


Used them before mate, their not acurate enough for growing in a dwc bucket imo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

.........


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sod that, singles prices on a K!!!!
> 
> I can buy halfs at £90 off the guy who usually takes mine.


location and grade Y, i get £300 fer singles £200 fer more than 15 oz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> location and grade Y, i get £300 fer singles £200 fer more than 15 oz


I'm going to have to start shipping out of county, seems Bradford has some of the cheapest weed around!

Make sense seen as West Yorkshire has more grow ops than anywhere else.


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm going to have to start shipping out of county, seems Bradford has some of the cheapest weed around!
> 
> Make sense seen as West Yorkshire has more grow ops than anywhere else.


the weight is goin down and demand is high and people wiv high paid stress jobs think nuffin of payin £20 g I thought i was gettin stiched at £200 which is why I still sell singles fer 3 fro pride if nowt else


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

High st solicitors £200 ph fees charged
city lawyers £350 ph
Barristers £500-1000 ph
city workers 100,000 pa
city players 10s millions
all fukin pot smokers ime, gotta love the south


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well what a shite grow shop that is, even if he has only been open a month.
> 
> I walk in and say hello....
> 
> ...


 and now they know what u look like, prolly followed u home,

i got shaun whites and mario cart,, resident evil is shite!!! just loading up a hdd with games so have sum fun later

just started on a lad over the rd for upetting me daughter otherday, stuik it onhis toes , this is wer all the diks and yobs hang out,, use his house kinda thing,, anwyays stuk it on his toes and he just flaps it,, faggot, then wen hes walking away he starts to get mouthy,,lol wtf is that about we aint 15 yrs old no more u poncE!!! ima tear him a new asshole



Closetgardner said:


> Don't you use it mate? If not I'll take it off you man thank you.


yeh no worrysil find it wen i strip my room next week and get it to u,, and as for your dwc comment remeber if your lekki goes of your fucked roots dont like hanging it still water


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Good point mate. Never thought about that. Sometimes I'm out the whole day and the lekky has ran out, hmm might just stick with coco first then. No point biting off more than i can chew
Question for airpot users. In comparison to normal pots how much longer can you keep a plant in a 2L airpot than you would a normal pot?
Also is a 2l airpot ok to start with? Then move on to a 10/15L final airpot?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2013)

@CG, I can vouch for those cheap yellow ph pens m8, used one for last 6 months , tested it every few weeks & never even had to adjust it ! Bang tidy .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

i use the 10l airpots mate and i love em,, a lot bigger than normal pots but DAMN! i sit mine in sum plastic ppots wat are much bigger to stop spilliage or i put a pair of stockings round each one to stop spilliage works ratehr well


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Do you start your clones/s33ds in them from the get go?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright shit lips wat a gwaan fuckers? Yeh Ice I'm gonna invest in some air pots next grow dya start in a 1 ltr or a bit bigger?


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Used them before mate, their not acurate enough for growing in a dwc bucket imo.


thanks man didnt know that, jus a soil grower so fine for that


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks man didnt know that, jus a soil grower so fine for that


I used them in soil to mate, but with dwc every point counts. I wouldn't rely on them in hydro. Jmo
alright shawny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

i just use normal small party cup sizepots then transplant to the 10 litre airpots, no problems, its much easier thanunfastening them airpots,







OUCH!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Sound! Another thing I ain't never done clones before I've read they don't bush out like from seed so do you need more to fill the tent?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2013)

Stoned and listening to the marijuanalogues


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Stoned and listening to the marijuanalogues


is ur avatar creme brulee wiv beer caps and ground g ? nice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Stoned and listening to the marijuanalogues


try checking ur inbox then u fart knacker


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> is ur avatar creme brulee wiv beer caps and ground g ? nice


Nah, from last year. Walked passed a cafe where i used to run the kitchen, and popped in an bought some soup to see how they were doing. Even stoned it was god awful. So i expressed my sentiment in an artistic and "fuck you i grow more than i can smoke" kind of way. 

Be rational man. Why would i tamper with creme brulee?  aand why would it be around long enough to play with and take a photo of it? Creme brulee belongs in my belly!!


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

CG do you have a rec for the best pH meter, ive always been a bit wary prob due to my age an they was always shit an unreliable. We have hard water at pH 7.8 full of shite so filtration is also a plus, no good for MJ wish i lived in wales an sold in london


----------



## dura72 (Apr 9, 2013)

billy was found dead the other day lads. dont know the cause yet. ahll post when ah do.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

WOOHOO next episode of ax men isup only been 4 weeks episode 12 is about guys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> billy was found dead the other day lads. dont know the cause yet. ahll post when ah do.


 wow no shit?? he was a cunt but if its true thats sum bad shit!!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2013)

Evening spunk cutlets , @ ice , good idea with the tights on the airpots !


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> billy was found dead the other day lads. dont know the cause yet. ahll post when ah do.


Thats rough, you only heard from him a week or so ago didnt ya?


----------



## indikat (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, from last year. Walked passed a cafe where i used to run the kitchen, and popped in an bought some soup to see how they were doing. Even stoned it was god awful. So i expressed my sentiment in an artistic and "fuck you i grow more than i can smoke" kind of way.
> 
> Be rational man. Why would i tamper with creme brulee?  aand why would it be around long enough to play with and take a photo of it? Creme brulee belongs in my belly!!


fukin soup that can float g and aluminium, bet that warms yer cockles


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats rough, you only heard from him a week or so ago didnt ya?


I'm pretty sure Don mentioned a text from him a few days ago.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2013)

@dura , that's fucked up shit dude ! Mind you, he lived on the edge most of the time didn't he ? , poor old cunt .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

misinformation...........................the war was won on that shit..

plants browing nicely about done, the buds are like rocks,, good stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening spunk cutlets , @ ice , good idea with the tights on the airpots !


I put tights over my airpots when I'm filling them with coco but if you stand the pots the right way up you don't need em for watering.....

Yes airpots have a top and bottom.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> billy was found dead the other day lads. dont know the cause yet. ahll post when ah do.


Oh dear. What's he been upto now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

as long as u water em slowley................. plus if ur moving em tights is the way to go,, i ran out so used a balk bag pot



tip top toker said:


> Oh dear. What's he been upto now


well obviusly not a lot if hes dead! u div


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Question for airpot users. In comparison to normal pots how much longer can you keep a plant in a 2L airpot than you would a normal pot?


Fucking ages mate, I've had this 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother in a 1L soil airpot for 5 months!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got shaun whites


You can get these for it off Ebay IC3......




You can get official Shaun White ones that are supposed to go with the game for about £20-£30 but these generics should be cheaper.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2013)

dura72 said:


> billy was found dead the other day lads. dont know the cause yet. ahll post when ah do.


Ya reckon it was anything to do with him getting busted the other week? How old was he coz he sounded quite young on the phone?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can get these for it off Ebay IC3......
> 
> View attachment 2608364
> View attachment 2608365View attachment 2608366
> ...


 fuk me lad,, thats a bit of a stretch aint it.. im not long walking again and ur talking snowboards propper,,lol borken nek busted 51" 3d tele on the cards ahaha



Saerimmner said:


> Ya reckon it was anything to do with him getting busted the other week? How old was he coz he sounded quite young on the phone?


he did dint he,,


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well obviusly not a lot if hes dead! u div


Knowing Billy he probably got upto quite a lot in the runup to his death if that is indeed the case with him. If it is the case, then i doubt he went out peacefully with a cup of tea, crazy fucker.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Knowing Billy he probably got upto quite a lot in the runup to his death if that is indeed the case with him. If it is the case, then i doubt he went out peacefully with a cup of tea, crazy fucker.


nnice responce! 

commited sacralidge today.. fucking nipped a bud of a plant,, not happy but i need my bedtime spliff!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I put tights over my airpots when I'm filling them with coco but if you stand the pots the right way up you don't need em for watering.....
> 
> Yes airpots have a top and bottom.


I'm Kewl with the watering m8 ( I'm on the drip) just thought the tights would save some of the shit that is left in the run off that I suck out &#128512;


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nnice responce!
> 
> commited sacralidge today.. fucking nipped a bud of a plant,, not happy but i need my bedtime spliff!


& you were calling me the other night ! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> & you were calling me the other night ! Lol


i ahveent smoked it yet haha

i will say this run of PE the smell is nower nr as sweet as b4.. maybe diffrent generation of beans,, more than likely


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 9, 2013)

So there's reports of alcohol fuelled street parties all over Glasgow celebrating Maggie Thatcher's death..

Or it could just be a Tuesday.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm off me tits , just ate 4 tins of asda corned beef , wrecked on £4 , that's asda price !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm off me tits , just ate 4 tins of asda corned beef , wrecked on £4 , that's asda price !


ching ching

[video=youtube;3apKhUHn4oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3apKhUHn4oM[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Shame to hear about Billy, even though we didn't exactly depart on good terms I feel really sad for his nice lady. Christ, I had them at my house for dinner not long ago, amazing how things can change so fast.

Anyway, on a nice green note, or perhaps blue-ish note. Here's one of my Deep Blue F4's.






Peace, DST


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck me sad news about billy spoke to him a few times on the phone he was a crazy fucker . Rip man.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> CG do you have a rec for the best pH meter, ive always been a bit wary prob due to my age an they was always shit an unreliable. We have hard water at pH 7.8 full of shite so filtration is also a plus, no good for MJ wish i lived in wales an sold in london


I'm on my done mate so its hard to post links, that is what you ment?. Just go on ebay and look for the yellow ones. Their priced between £7 and £10 man


dura72 said:


> billy was found dead the other day lads. dont know the cause yet. ahll post when ah do.


Fuck sake that's rough. Poor guy


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 10, 2013)

[h=5]Saw this and thought it might interest someone......

woman thats why i dont microwave my food.[/h]
Here is a Science fair project presented by a girl in a secondary school in Sussex . In it she took filtered water and divided it into two parts. The first part she heated to boiling in a pan on the stove, and the second part she heated to boiling in a microwave. Then after cooling she used the water to water two identical plants to see if there would be any difference in the growth between the normal boiled water and the water boiled in a microwave. She was thinking that the structure or energy of the water may be compromised by microwave. As it turned out, even she was amazed at the difference, after the experiment which was repeated by her class mates a number of times and had the same result.

It has been known for some years that the problem with microwaved anything is not the radiation people used to worry about, it's how it corrupts the DNA in the food so the body can not recognize it.

Microwaves don't work different ways on different substances. Whatever you put into the microwave suffers the same destructive process. Microwaves agitate the molecules to move faster and faster. This movement causes friction which denatures the original make-up of the substance. It results in destroyed vitamins, minerals, proteins and generates the new stuff called radiolytic compounds, things that are not found in nature.

So the body wraps it in fat cells to protect itself from the dead food or it eliminates it fast. Think of all the Mothers heating up milk in these 'Safe' appliances. What about the nurse in Canada that warmed up blood for a transfusion patient and accidentally killed him when the blood went in dead. But the makers say it's safe. But proof is in the pictures of living plants dying!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

any further word Dura? knowing billy and the situation he was in I wouldn't put a Reggie Perrin move past him and be off to tenerife. differences aside he was nice as ninepence to me when we met.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Shame to hear about Billy, even though we didn't exactly depart on good terms I feel really sad for his nice lady. Christ, I had them at my house for dinner not long ago, amazing how things can change so fast.
> 
> Anyway, on a nice green note, or perhaps blue-ish note. Here's one of my Deep Blue F4's.
> 
> ...



Leafy thing eh. you just letting it au natural D? I'd probably thin a bit of the lowers off.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2013)

afternoon ladies, anyone else having problems uploading new pics on here today? everytime i try to add new pics of my girls it give an error msg?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any further word Dura? knowing billy and the situation he was in I wouldn't put a Reggie Perrin move past him and be off to tenerife. differences aside he was nice as ninepence to me when we met.



no more news yet mate, havent a fuckin clue whats happened. ah was sittin in the pub when ah got a fone call from a mutual friend but all he knew was that bill had been found dead. dunno if its suicide or overdose or whatever, ahll probably get some more info as the week goes on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> *Saw this and thought it might interest someone......
> 
> woman thats why i dont microwave my food.*
> 
> ...



.............................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon ladies, anyone else having problems uploading new pics on here today? everytime i try to add new pics of my girls it give an error msg?






......Nope.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

some of the lowers already got thinned out....aye, it's quite the bush.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Leafy thing eh. you just letting it au natural D? I'd probably thin a bit of the lowers off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

kewl. was just curious. looks nice n healthy my leaves never have that waxy look as yours have, i don;t use compost tea or owt though. am using the DE earth stuff though i can;t say i've noticed owt happening lol.



quick Q lads, those that use cal mag what brand do you go for? i'm looking and finding bottles for £13 ?!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 10, 2013)

ive got plant magic's magne cal+


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick Q lads, those that use cal mag what brand do you go for? i'm looking and finding bottles for £13 ?!


I use em seperately.

Canna Mono Calcium 1L (15% Cal) is £12.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canna-Mono-Calcium-1lt-/221138135169?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item337cdc2881

1Kg of Epsom salts (will last you ages) is £4.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1KG-EPSOM-SALTS-100-BP-FCC-GRADE-FOR-BATHING-BODY-USE-/150823942109?pt=UK_HeathBeauty_BathShowCons_RL&hash=item231dceb7dd

Doing it like that gets better results then pre-made cal/mag supplements and for cheaper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

If I could find pure calcium in a disolvable salt for cheap I'd ditch the Canna but I've had no luck yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Mind you I've just found a lab source and it's bloody expensive, I'll stick to the Canna!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

Afternoon uk.

2 weeks old today, swapped for the 400w last night with the temps perfect at 25c. topped them all but 1 ( bottom right) will let her grow a little bit more before doing so.

bulbs for the 400 are powerplant MH which is on now and sunmaster dual spec hps.

loving how stock these girls are staying  still haven't fed yet either so will start on 1/4, maybe 1/2 strength on the next watering.

Am following this great little tutorial but will be topping and tieing just the once i think. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438784-lbhs-4-way-lst-tutorial.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> bulbs for the 400 are powerplant MH which is on now


I've got one of those and it seems to me to be degrading quite quickly, not even 3 grows worth of veg out of it and it's no where near performing like it did when I got it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for the heads up dude. it's brand new so i should be good for a while, did you have decent enough performance when you 1st plugged her in?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> thanks for the heads up dude. it's brand new so i should be good for a while, did you have decent enough performance when you 1st plugged her in?


Aye, mint.

I even vegged 8 cheese crosses to 6 foot with just that and a standard reflector in about 8 weeks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll have to work out how many hours I've had out of it up until this grow, the last one was fine with the Fingerez.

This lot just seem to be slacking and the tent doesn't seem as bright.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, mint.
> 
> I even vegged 8 cheese crosses to 6 foot with just that and a standard reflector in about 8 weeks.


6 foot!? pics? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

cheers, just putting an order of stuff i've needed for ages but put off.

might actually give my local shop a bell n see if they can beat an online price haha


----------



## max green (Apr 10, 2013)

*RIP Bill,* u were always a busy wee bee ,a little crazy, a hun, went awol many many times. But if its true I hope he went out peacefully.
Its a shame cos the last time i seen him he was doing up his new place last year and i never spoke to him since. Im gutted.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kewl. was just curious. looks nice n healthy my leaves never have that waxy look as yours have, i don;t use compost tea or owt though. am using the DE earth stuff though i can;t say i've noticed owt happening lol.
> 
> 
> 
> quick Q lads, those that use cal mag what brand do you go for? i'm looking and finding bottles for £13 ?!


plantmagic calmag +,seems right lovely to me , used for last 6 months.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

max green said:


> *RIP Bill,* u were always a busy wee bee ,a little crazy, a hun, went awol many many times. But if its true I hope he went out peacefully.
> Its a shame cos the last time i seen him he was doing up his new place last year and i never spoke to him since. Im gutted.


well done m8, I don't think the dead should be slated, even thatcher believe it or not !, i know she fucked the valleys up , but things would have progressed sooner or later, & ile be fucked if i or my son was gonna go down the stinking death trap pits ! Its called progress i think .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> well done m8, I don't think the dead should be slated, even thatcher believe it or not !, i know she fucked the valleys up , but things would have progressed sooner or later, & ile be fucked if i or my son was gonna go down the stinking death trap pits ! Its called progress i think .



tory cunt. i'm from a mining town. that cow doesn't deserve 10 mil on a military funeral. i'd hoy her on the slag heap to rot if there were any left after she closed the fuckers.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tory cunt. I'm from a mining town. that cow doesn't deserve 10 mil on a military funeral. i'd hoy her on the slag heap to rot if there were any left after she closed the fuckers.


Tory Don ? me Don ? wrong Don !, i wont shed a tear for thatcher believe me ! i was referring to the dead , not thatchers policy's ! , ,im 44 Don , i lived threw the pit closures too ! ( in the fucking thick of it !) ...& i stand by what i said , '' FUCK WORKING DOWN THE PITS '', its out dated & unnecessary ! . ..so call me a cunt Don by all means, as for the rest .... its all gravy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 6 foot!? pics? lol


Of course. Pics or it didn't happen, standard (but now I look at the picks 6 of the 8 were that big).


They got too big for a 1.2m square tent at this size so I had to build a 2.4m to finish them in (was all ways the plan to do em as trees).




Then I build the bigger tent (2m high).
That blue hygrometer came level with my nose (ish) and I'm bang on 6 feet tall.




I don't have a shot where you can see the whole plant in that tent as the room it was in wasn't big enough for me to step that far back.
They'd been topped twice before going in that tent to try and let the others catch up, so if I'd have left em be they'd have been 8 feet easy and would have needed to be tied round the frame.




Due to a security breach they got chopped down (well actually rugby tackled down but that's a story and a half) about 2 weeks later.




Sometime in the future I'll do some monsters again, that pic that Mogggys chucked up the other week of the massive indoor sativa got me thinking.

I like trees, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Don, speak to me ! , i didn't intend on upsetting you ! i only come on here for a laugh & weed talk ! Please don't hate me Don ! im just a simple lad who wants to slide along quietly, i don't care anyway... i still love you !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, Don doesn't hate. He ignores!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Due to a security breach they got chopped down (well actually rugby tackled down but that's a story and a half) about 2 weeks later.
> 
> View attachment 2609564


fair fucking play some monsters there mate. 
looks as tho you chopped.. rugby tackled em down alot earlier then you would have wanted ay? 2 weeks into flower?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, Don doesn't hate. He ignores!


i hate falling out's Yorkie ! i wouldn't mind , but i liked thatcher as much as the next man , its the fucking stinking ,mines i hated !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

lol, i work, i don't have all day to smoke weed n chat bollocks on here ya know lol. 

i'm thicker skinned than that baz. i have little time for sympathisers. your statemnt that no one should knock the dead just doesn't hold true. i mean it's like me saying hitler was a good lad pulled grmany up by it's bootstraps built the bst road system the world had at the time put millions into work etc etc. just a shame he was a genocidal maniac. canny bloke otherwise.

thatcher fucked this country. i don't see why tax payers should fork out for her funeral to the tune of 10 mil when were in recession.

fuck falling out ya divvy this is teh interwebz man. your a canny lad, even if you do like things up ya bum. it's fine by me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thatcher fucked this country. i don't see why tax payers should fork out for her funeral to the tune of 10 mil when were in recession.




.........


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol, i work, i don't have all day to smoke weed n chat bollocks on here ya know lol.
> 
> i'm thicker skinned than that baz. i have little time for sympathisers. your statemnt that no one should knock the dead just doesn't hold true. i mean it's like me saying hitler was a good lad pulled grmany up by it's bootstraps built the bst road system the world had at the time put millions into work etc etc. just a shame he was a genocidal maniac. canny bloke otherwise.
> 
> thatcher fucked this country. i don;t see why tax payers should fork out for her funeral to the tune of 10 mil when were in recession.


Good on ya Don ! we all got are political opinions & thoughts, don't let that get in the way of our blossoming relationship !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

fuck politics!!!!!!!
mainly cos i don't follow it or know shit about it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fair fucking play some monsters there mate.
> looks as tho you chopped.. rugby tackled em down alot earlier then you would have wanted ay? 2 weeks into flower?


Lol not me, the twat that fucked up. After I threw him across the kitchen!

No flower at all mate, all veg. I was dealing with PH issues and they wouldn't have been flipped for at least another fortnight or so, till the problems were sorted.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fuck politics!!!!!!!
> mainly cos i don't follow it or know shit about it


I keep my mouth shut so people don't think im stupid, rather than open it and confirm it !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

...any way , im going now coz i feel unloved and berated ! , & why cant i post any pics up ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Grow shop time, laters.


----------



## indikat (Apr 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I keep my mouth shut so people don't think im stupid, rather than open it and confirm it !


fukin ell Baz that quote is from Dennis Thatcher...when asked why he didnt say much. 10 mil on a funeral is waste. She was a bankers puppet and got fucked off by them when she didnt want to join the Euro experimen usual boolocks, im an anarchist meself ho hum. Critical Jack has 7mm growth above the second node so its chop chop tmrw, very fast and vigorous anyone grown it out b4


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 10, 2013)

Alright boys how's things goin??
Finally got my hands on some cuts. 6 big Buddha cheese.
Fucking finally been like 3 months since my last grow and was starting to get withdrawals lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck sake spoony, I'd have sent you cuts mate. Should of said. Saying that i was ment to send tickle and Scotia some a month or so ago. Ended up listing them with the wrong bottle(it had zoflora in it) and killed the lot haha
@indikat, I'm gonna do critical+ and jack diesel next i think. Herd critical is good for yield


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck sake spoony, I'd have sent you cuts mate. Should of said.
> @indikat, I'm gonna do critical+ and jack diesel next i think. Herd critical is good for yield


Fuckin hell after all this there was sum right under my nose ha ha
Yeah I've been fucked around by a few ppl locally saying there gonna sort em but all false promises lol
Jus got them this afternoon, only thing is I'm planing on doing them outdoors  apart from 1 which I might 1 plant scrog. Jus hoping that they take well to outdoor environments and finish in time lol.
Ill get some pics up at some point.

Quick q aswell how much are bit coins atm? Any 1 kno? 
I've been told there nearly 100 notes now


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

i have to throw away 7 clones of these, rooted and vegged for few days.... heartbreaking!!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate throwing plants/cuts out it breaks my heart to lol.... even tho its just a plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I hate throwing plants/cuts out it breaks my heart to lol.... even tho its just a plant


i had to do it a bit bak with sum lh seedlings,, fucking broke my heart

against all my rules i scrumped a bottom bud of the PE last night was as hard as a golf ball and micro dried it,, fuking blew mehead of, but cant pull her coz she aint got addiquate brown hairs  the pe is what im waiting to finish to pull them


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

Bitcoins are anywhere between £140 and £180 or there abouts lol, fucking shocking! To think first time I got them about a year ago I paid 3.24 I think and was ordering about 50, wish I had 50 Bitcoins now


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Quick q aswell how much are bit coins atm? Any 1 kno?
> I've been told there nearly 100 notes now


£148.43 = 1 coin.
just got off the road it was running quicker then ive ever seen before!
uk vendor doing cheese and super lemon haze at ok prices , 9g of cheese for £78 think i'm gonna hop on that for next week


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i had to do it a bit bak with sum lh seedlings,, fucking broke my heart
> 
> against all my rules i scrumped a bottom bud of the PE last night was as hard as a golf ball and micro dried it,, fuking blew mehead of, but cant pull her coz she aint got addiquate brown hairs  the pe is what im waiting to finish to pull them


 Chucking seed starts would be harder for me to bin lol. Those things cost money haha. How longs your kali got left on the calendar?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> against all my rules i scrumped a bottom bud of the PE last night was as hard as a golf ball and micro dried it,, fuking blew mehead of, but cant pull her coz she aint got addiquate brown hairs  the pe is what im waiting to finish to pull them


It would have been better if you hadn't used the microwave to dry it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Chucking seed starts would be harder for me to bin lol. Those things cost money haha. How longs your kali got left on the calendar?


lol yeh too rite,,the kali, done mate,, just waiting for th pe,, they was a week or so behind anwyays



The Yorkshireman said:


> It would have been better if you hadn't used the microwave to dry it.


aye but i dint have a spliff for bed,, and anything else takes too long/.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye but i dint have a spliff for bed,, and anything else takes too long/.


Oven on around 150C and your smoking in 20 mins ish.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it drying or have you tried it yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Woo hoo, I've won a competition on another site for my fogponic cloner tutorial and I get the pick of prizes!

2 mins and I'll post the choices.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> £148.43 = 1 coin.
> just got off the road it was running quicker then ive ever seen before!
> uk vendor doing cheese and super lemon haze at ok prices , 9g of cheese for £78 think i'm gonna hop on that for next week


Aye it all depends wer ur buying them from m8, get away from the uk boys on there and go global!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oven on around 150C and your smoking in 20 mins ish.


Any quick dry is just a fuckin waste. After smoking it u think why the fuck did I do that...I do anyway


----------



## dura72 (Apr 10, 2013)

still no news on whats happened but theres people out looking for cash. 29 grand unaccounted for.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like billy was baw deep in shit eh


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it all depends wer ur buying them from m8, get away from the uk boys on there and go global!


uk only for me mate. have said before if i lived in the mainland i would be all over other countrys. 
would more then likely make it to me but, safer just going uk. the price i just mentioned for the cheese is like a dream come true fo me anyway lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Sounds like billy was baw deep in shit eh


From a telephone conversation I had with him one time and I quote, "I like getting into bother".


----------



## iiKode (Apr 10, 2013)

there was a boy round here, borrowed a couple grand and fucked off with it, i heard he died over a couple grand, would be fuckin shockin if they got him for 29k, bad enough tellin a dealer his weeds shyte never mind not payin back a debt... talkin bout dept off to pay some tick for an oz i got last week... dont want to be joinin billyboy, knowin the cunts round her theyd kill u for yer socks an leave yer trainers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Any quick dry is just a fuckin waste. After smoking it u think why the fuck did I do that...I do anyway



Lol, I'm more guilty than most. I'll quite happily start scrumping at 3 weeks in!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> From a telephone conversation I had with him one time and I quote, "I like getting into bother".


lol, typical 'i don't give a shit' attitude


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I'm more guilty than most. I'll quite happily start scrumping at 3 weeks in!


scavenging motherfuckas haha just nip of the lower small ones.. only take a couple - few days to dry.
i'm talkin @ 7-8 weeks tho lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Right so there's 3 prize packs and I can have the pick of them.........

Prizes
*1st Place
**G13 Labs Cheese x1 Fem
*G13 Labs Cheese G13 Labs Cheese is a mind blowing blend of UK Skunk x Afghani. The Afghani narcotic effect compliments the feeling of euphoria that you get with a quality cheese such as this. G13 Labs Cheese boasts a long lasting heavy euphoria and produces a good yeild, with a good heavy dusting of crystals, and of course that beautiful cheese taste that will send your tatsebuds into a frenzy.
*
G13 Labs White Lavender x1 Fem*
Lavender is a hybrid with very diverse origins and spectacularly strong and tasty although it can be difficult to control its height indoors. Its White Widow genes help curb this excessive growth tendency, making it much easier to grow.
We&#8217;ve also managed to shorten the flowering cycle, which produces very high yields of very compact buds. 
The effect is cerebral and very intense. Like its parents, resin production is very high and the fruity/spicy taste is very penetrating and can be smelt several metres away at the peak of its flowering phase. 
We recommend harvesting when only a few of the trichomes have turned brown to enjoy the full splendour of its taste.
*
THSeeds MK Ultra x1 Fem
*T H Seeds MK Ultra is the legendary G-13 crossed with L.A.'s finest, the O.G.(Original Ganster) Kush is from L.A. California. It was named after famous LSD experiments in the 50's. This mostly indica hybrid will truly hypnotise you. MK Ultra grows very straight, her cannabis seeds do not branch too much, it has lovely long, big leaves even though its kush name suggests its an indica there is defiantely some sativa in there. Very tight resin coated buds. The taste of the MK Ultra is unique, a real piney, spicy flavour,that lasts and lasts... Great head stash! Winner of the 2003 High Times Cannabis Cup, Indica Bio category 1st prize Winner of the 2004 High Times Cannabis Cup, Indica Bio category 2nd prize
_*
2nd Place
*_*Sannies Madshack x1 Fem
*No info found..... But all reviews Ive read have been good !
*
CH9 Seeds Jack x1 Fem
*CH9 Seeds Jack is a great all around plant. It is not only known for its vigor and flavor, but for the long lasting high,big yield. Excellent for Multiple sclerosis patients. Great to vaporize. Cerebral high with a complex musky aroma and an interesting gene pool. Great for closet & homebox garden

._*3rd Place
*_*Sannies Anesthesia x3 Reg*
An extreme Indica dominant hybrid of the legendary Positronics Skunk Afghani and a selected Herijuana male. For a predominant Indica it grows very fast and has an open structure. 5 weeks veg is enough to get to 50 cm. Extreme, parallel to the stem growing branches. The plants double in size during flowering.The two most important phenos are the predominant Herijuana pheno (big open plant, ball shaped buds, almost sativa alike development) and the predominant Afghani pheno (wide leafs, typical Afghani bud shape, calyx fingers develop on the buds). Both phenos have compact, solid buds, while the effect is very much the same, though the Herijuana phenol is a bit stronger.Not a smoke for beginners, this heavy Indica. The stoned is intense and deep, almost anesthetic. A clear psychoactive high keeps you on your feet and enables you to function. If you allow yourself to close your eyes though it&#8217;s like drawing a warm blanket over your body. Very relaxing to the muscles without the dreaded couch lock.


​

I reckon it's a no brainer at the first one with G13 Cheese, G13 White Lavender and TH S33ds MK Ultra fems.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

i got a bit of ''world of seeds afghan kush x white widow'' slowly drying in some newspaper on my rad, did a bit yesterday, surprisingly smooth !


----------



## indikat (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck sake spoony, I'd have sent you cuts mate. Should of said. Saying that i was ment to send tickle and Scotia some a month or so ago. Ended up listing them with the wrong bottle(it had zoflora in it) and killed the lot haha
> @indikat, I'm gonna do critical+ and jack diesel next i think. Herd critical is good for yield


yeah im doin it for yield an $ got sum others fer me an the missus currently vaping MK ultra and vanilla kush (100 day veg). peace


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Right so there's 3 prize packs and I can have the pick of them.........
> 
> Prizes
> *1st Place
> ...


i would opt for the *Anesthesia me sen , me like de indica.*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i would opt for the *Anesthesia me sen , me like de indica.*


3 regs though, if they're all fellas I'm fucked! lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd take the mk ultra if it were me.
@ baz, afghan Kush by wos is a good smoke like


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'd take the mk ultra if it were me.
> @ baz, afghan Kush by wos is a good smoke like


yes i agree m8, slowed me down a little !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm gonna do critical+ and jack diesel next i think. Herd critical is good for yield


I'd stay away from the critical+ mate, I've smoked truck loads of it and it's a shite stone. 

The guy that usually takes all my bud has a guy that's been growing it for ages and I'm allways disappointed when he says that's all he's got, It's a last resort smoke and even then I'm reluctant to part with cash for it.

I'd Rather go without than have that now.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 3 regs though, if they're all fellas I'm fucked! lol


there is that m8 ! lol, i just noticed they were the third prize also ! , it was a cracking performer for a friend of mine .


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

Really?!?!. Thanks for the heads up mate. I've never read a smoke report on it. Just read through journals, it was the yield that caught my eye


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

wos afghan kush auto. grew it like 5 times now lovely stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> currently vaping MK ultra and vanilla kush (100 day veg). peace


Is that MK Ultra this one from TH S33ds mate? What's it like?


----------



## indikat (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is that MK Ultra this one from TH S33ds mate? What's it like?


Y nice looking plant smells really gud, sweet and candy, i topped her for 4, 2 months veg yielded 8 dry disappointing smoke due to potency, would mot order again but wud put free seed in grdn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Really?!?!. Thanks for the heads up mate. I've never read a smoke report on it. Just read through journals, it was the yield that caught my eye


Yeah, it has a very sweet floral taste to it and to get a decent effect out of it you need to let it go longer. 
Then because it's basically Big Bud it'll start to throw out naners in late flower.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck me 140+ for 1 coin! Crazy.
Would b an idea throwing a few g into bit coins looking at the inflation!
Yeah I agree afghan kush is a beltin smoke, fucking tastes lush.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, it has a very sweet floral taste to it and to get a decent effect out of it you need to let it go longer.
> Then because it's basically Big Bud it'll start to throw out naners in late flower.


Yuck! Fuck that then. That floral shit tastes minging, it's like smoking a bar of imperial leather lol. That seed is goin straight in the bin, or i might just let the parrot eat it. I find hemp seeds in his food mix all the time


----------



## zVice (Apr 10, 2013)

bought a couple coin for £94 the other day and its now its like 140+, yey





spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me 140+ for 1 coin! Crazy.
> Would b an idea throwing a few g into bit coins looking at the inflation!
> Yeah I agree afghan kush is a beltin smoke, fucking tastes lush.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been contemplating that Afghan Kush since auto's came out, it was one of the first.

Is it a proper auto? Could I do it s33d to chop in 8 weeks while I'm vegging regular plants?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yuck! Fuck that then. That floral shit tastes minging, it's like smoking a bar of imperial leather lol.


Yep, you've pretty much hit the nail on the head there! 

But I didn't know you all ready had the s33d, you might as well grow it out for the cash rather than bin it.

Or save it and cross it with something for the shits-n-giggles.


----------



## indikat (Apr 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me 140+ for 1 coin! Crazy.
> Would b an idea throwing a few g into bit coins looking at the inflation!
> Yeah I agree afghan kush is a beltin smoke, fucking tastes lush.


yeah afghan kush is a frosty bitch dark green hashy smell fukin beautiful plant slightly on the small side but piss easy to grow seemed to hardly need feedin cf the others i was runnin wiv her (free seed). nice evening smoke but u can still function (bad)


----------



## indikat (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been contemplating that Afghan Kush since auto's came out, it was one of the first.
> 
> Is it a proper auto? Could I do it s33d to chop in 8 weeks while I'm vegging regular plants?


she needs 9 weeks flower to show her best imo


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, you've pretty much hit the nail on the head there! But I didn't know you all ready had the s33d, you might as well grow it out for the cash rather than bin it.Or save it and cross it with something for the shits-n-giggles.


It was a free pop that came with the tides bday promo, so its not like i payed for it.I've got 6x 2tk regs might just go with that and jack diesel


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

mk ultra for me too, just dont fancy anything with cheese in description, yuck! lol well done on winning it in the first place dude.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah every one of those i popped auto'd fine. some grew skinny, airy buds but those were the strongest and most crystalized. others grew huge with nice fat buds , 50g i pulled from 1 akr auto.
pics of that stuff was chopped 63 days from planting, cant go wrong!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 10, 2013)

zVice said:


> bought a couple coin for £94 the other day and its now its like 140+, yey


Lucky twat ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> mk ultra for me too, just dont fancy anything with cheese in description, yuck! lol well done on winning it in the first place dude.



I'm not sure if I smoked the proper Cheese but I've had the proper Psychosis and that's a lovely taste, fucking stinks too.


But then we all know what the names vs genetics game is like with the fucking Dutch!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 10, 2013)

The afghan autos I ran took the best part of 11 weeks start to finish!
Defo not worth growin autos indoors.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I'm more guilty than most. I'll quite happily start scrumping at 3 weeks in!


so i did good to get to nearly 9 weeks without so much as removing a fan leaf, apart from lollipopping of course????

View attachment 2609831



The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, it has a very sweet floral taste to it and to get a decent effect out of it you need to let it go longer.
> Then because it's basically Big Bud it'll start to throw out naners in late flower.


8 and a half weeks in and no signs of any nanners for me, thankfully he says touching wood (own head)!! a bit of foxtailing but not seen a single nanner, i been watching out closely because of the strain reports..... 

View attachment 2609837View attachment 2609833View attachment 2609834


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not sure if I smoked the proper Cheese but I've had the proper Psychosis and that's a lovely taste, fucking stinks too.
> 
> 
> But then we all know what the names vs genetics game is like with the fucking Dutch!


only ever grown and/or smoked super cheese and blue cheese and both put me off 'cheese' for good. was coated in crystals n everyone else loved it but i thought it was like smoking a pound of Wookey Hole Cheddar, if you ever tasted that, you'll know what taste i mean.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> The afghan autos I ran took the best part of 11 weeks start to finish!
> Defo not worth growin autos indoors.


i had some freebie afghan x skunk #1 from seedsman seeds last year, grew them out and sooo wished i hadnt... utter crap, all other plants (3 dif strains) around it finished on time and as they should have but this just needed summin i couldnt give it????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

yorkie, the stone you want your better off with sannies gear. g13's stuff is good but how old hat is trying to knock out cheese ffs. 

3 regs yeah you might get males fems you stand more chance of naners. 6 and 2 three's, no? sannies forum speaks volumes. his gears top notch. i got a taste of his extrema the other day and it ruined me. stank to fuck. more to the point where's this fogger cloner tutorial??? i'm having loads of bother cloning in rockwool and coco. ( been using out of date clonex like a fuckin tool i never checked the date, it's only out a whole year  )


fuck me sideways £120 a bitcoin. that's it, crop moneys going into coins to sit on for a while. knowing me tho i'll just spend it on the road 

and i kinda had a bad feeling billy would go that way. if talk of what he got collared with was right 2 clicks of green and another of proper. that's a lot of cash someone wasn't going to see while he was in nick.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> The afghan autos I ran took the best part of 11 weeks start to finish!
> Defo not worth growin autos indoors.


strange man. i've grown a few different autos and they have all finished in under 9 weeks.
afghan kush ryder, la diva, ak47 x lowryder 2 ( easyryder, not up to alot for me) roadrunner auto was very impressive check this what i found on the RR.. sticky brown resiny goo!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> so i did good to get to nearly 9 weeks without so much as removing a fan leaf, apart from lollipopping of course????
> 
> View attachment 2609831View attachment 2609832View attachment 2609835
> 
> ...



lovely m8 !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 8 and a half weeks in and no signs of any nanners for me, thankfully he says touching wood (own head)!! a bit of foxtailing but not seen a single nanner, i been watching out closely because of the strain reports.....
> 
> View attachment 2609836View attachment 2609837View attachment 2609833View attachment 2609834


Shit they look well under developed for Critical+ at 8.5 weeks mate, they look like they'll go 12-13 weeks easy!

Should be done by 8-9, when I said let em go longer but big bud genetics have a tendency to herm in late flower I meant like 10-11 weeks late.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 10, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> i had some freebie afghan x skunk #1 from seedsman seeds last year, grew them out and sooo wished i hadnt... utter crap, all other plants (3 dif strains) around it finished on time and as they should have but this just needed summin i couldnt give it????????


Yeah never believe the flowering times they give ya lol
Said 8 weeks on the ones I had and they were no where near done at 8 weeks.
I would defo grow it again but outside, not worth the leccy u use on them indoor.
Gotta give it to the A kush tho! gets in my top 5 strains I've smoked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie, the stone you want your better off with sannies gear. g13's stuff is good but how old hat is trying to knock out cheese ffs.
> 
> 3 regs yeah you might get males fems you stand more chance of naners. 6 and 2 three's, no? sannies forum speaks volumes. his gears top notch. i got a taste of his extrema the other day and it ruined me. stank to fuck. more to the point where's this fogger cloner tutorial??? i'm having loads of bother cloning in rockwool and coco. (
> 
> and i kinda had a bad feeling billy would go that way. if talk of what he got collared with was right 2 clicks of green and another of proper. that's a lot of cash someone wasn't going to see while he was in nick.


Bollocks, I've sent the dude a PM now! D'you reckon I should change my mind then? I'm not fussed either way to be honest, it's not like I haven't got a fridge full of unreleased testers anyway. 


And now you've said that about what Billy got caught with I have something niggling my head from a phone call from him months ago, at the same time as the squidgey thing. Hmmmm?


That cloner tutorial is the one I posted here the other day, d'you want me to link it?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit they look well under developed for Critical+ at 8.5 weeks mate, they look like they'll go 12-13 weeks easy!
> 
> Should be done by 8-9, when I said let em go longer but big bud genetics have a tendency to herm in late flower I meant like 10-11 weeks late.


WW x BB from Female seeds m8, not critical + 7-8 week strain according to the seed company... with clones maybe lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me sideways £120 a bitcoin. that's it, crop moneys going into coins to sit on for a while. knowing me tho i'll just spend it on the road


do you think theyre just gonna keep going up don? surely gotta start falling again soon wouldn't it be a bit of a risk buying them now incase they do?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> WW x BB from Female seeds m8, not critical + 7-8 week strain according to the seed company... with clones maybe lol


Lol you had me going then, changing the bloody subject without telling anybody!.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> do you think theyre just gonna keep going up don? surely gotta start falling again soon wouldn't it be a bit of a risk buying them now incase they do?



Well put it this way, intersando were trading them at £34 last week!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well put it this way, intersando were trading them at £34 last week!


 how can they afford to when we're here talking these silly prices from mtgox ect?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how can they afford to when we're here talking these silly prices from mtgox ect?


Fuck knows, I'll check the price now but I reckon it'll be more now. 
I was just trying to make the point of there's money to be made if you can sell em on again at the new going rate.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck knows, I'll check the price now but I reckon it'll be more now.
> I was just trying to make the point of there's money to be made if you can sell em on again at the new going rate.


at the rate theyre going i wouldnt be suprised if you could still make a wee bit. ever since i 1st bought some end of last year they been flying up!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

*DON!!!!!!!!!!
*
Yorkie's budget fogponic cloner.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-7267.html#post8922596

I'm not posting the whole thing again, lol.
I'll stick a link up in yer thread for easy access too.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i got a bit of ''world of seeds afghan kush x white widow'' slowly drying in some newspaper on my rad, did a bit yesterday, surprisingly smooth !


im at 6 weeks next monday, niped a few popcorn, only enough for 1 doober, but it was pretty smooth considering it was hay, dryin on top of the reflector.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> do you think theyre just gonna keep going up don? surely gotta start falling again soon wouldn't it be a bit of a risk buying them now incase they do?


they've fallen before but not since before xmas. I was going to do it just into the new year but needed the reddies. dunno if i'd buy them now at 120. i can;t see them going much higher than 150 that said they've tripled since xmas.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Well put it this way, intersando were trading them at £34 last week!


now there's a thought. you've acxcess to a polish bank haven't ya  they take zloty but not £ no more fancy making a killing? if intersango's at 89 sterling and the exchange for 500 zloty is £103 no killing  


The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck knows, I'll check the price now but I reckon it'll be more now.
> I was just trying to make the point of there's money to be made if you can sell em on again at the new going rate.


think the boats been missed.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to rape my plants... Is this normal??? It is nearly 9 weeks in!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *DON!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-7267.html#post8922596
> 
> ...


what's that you talkin to me ??? lol

cheers dude


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

and a Dr. talking of performing such acts.........I should be struck off!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

well seems il be chop chopon weekend, it will be week 9 its amazing how plants catch up! ther all frosty as hell and dence as a mofo, the punters will love that,, they hate heavy weed lol,,fuk em,

so a fun weekend its gunna be for me, stinkin house, wife that wont help me trim, so doing a lonesome trim, gunna take fuking hours, spec keeping the 3 strains seprate


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well seems il be chop chopon weekend, it will be week 9 its amazing how plants catch up! ther all frosty as hell and dence as a mofo, the punters will love that,, they hate heavy weed lol,,fuk em,
> 
> so a fun weekend its gunna be for me, stinkin house, wife that wont help me trim, so doing a lonesome trim, gunna take fuking hours, spec keeping the 3 strains seprate


someone else in same boat as me..... my only saving grace is 1 ready in about 3 days and 1 in 6-7.... downside, the other 7 plants gonna finish same time and im on an all dayer (with some of their sister blazing away while i work to soften the blow)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now there's a thought. you've acxcess to a polish bank haven't ya  they take zloty but not £ no more fancy making a killing? if intersango's at 89 sterling and the exchange for 500 zloty is £103 no killing


Well......I thought I did but it turns out it's her mums so I can't use it for international money laundering and I didn't want to involve anybody else as I'd have to explain my reasons, lol.

While I was out there this time I was going to try and open a Polish account of my own as it's EU but there's apparently some bureaucratic hoops that must be jumped through now. We know an old Polish bird who we have both worked with at the casino who has retired, she's going back home for good but doesn't have Polish ID as she's been over here for 30+ years. So the plan is to see what she has to do to get an account as a non Polish citizen and then me do the same and were in business.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah you're right Don, job's fucked.

Best price I can get on £1 to Zloty at the moment is 4.80, well it was when I came back last week.

That boat has long sailed! lol

But I'm going to keep an eye on it non the less.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well seems il be chop chopon weekend, it will be week 9 its amazing how plants catch up! ther all frosty as hell and dence as a mofo, the punters will love that,, they hate heavy weed lol,,fuk em,
> 
> so a fun weekend its gunna be for me, stinkin house, wife that wont help me trim, so doing a lonesome trim, gunna take fuking hours, spec keeping the 3 strains seprate


Lol, fuck I hate trimming, I don't envy u at all m8 haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Food time, polpette al sugo.

Later's. [h=3][/h]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> someone else in same boat as me..... my only saving grace is 1 ready in about 3 days and 1 in 6-7.... downside, the other 7 plants gonna finish same time and im on an all dayer (with some of their sister blazing away while i work to soften the blow)


 u may as well leave em all the 6-7 days and get em all at once no?? but yeh i fuking hate trimming ima buy sum good scissors tomos



Mastergrow said:


> Lol, fuck I hate trimming, I don't envy u at all m8 haha


 i know mate only 8 plnats but ther all bushy as fuk,, il do sum pics before and after harvest, it wouldnt be so bad apart from keeping the strains seprate,, thats gunna be the real bitch.

i just emailed u MG


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u may as well leave em all the 6-7 days and get em all at once no?? but yeh i fuking hate trimming ima buy sum good scissors tomos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I got it m8, wasn't too bad for me last time all psycho but the time before even just the two strains was an extra ballache.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I got it m8, wasn't too bad for me last time all psycho but the time before even just the two strains was an extra ballache.


im half tempted to dash the pe and kali togther and keep the physco seprate but if im doingthat then ful it il just hang 1 strain per chain

question..

drying,, i havent got a fan for the dry as mines 16 inchg and on lowest setting it blows like a fucker, and its gunna be blowing on the bud if i have it on coz its bolted to the floor
so, i have got a small 5 inch fan, would that be roite,, obviously im just gunna leave extractor on and have a fan blowing away from the buds, would a 5" do it?? its only to keep air moving, or u reckon get a normal desktop fan instead?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u may as well leave em all the 6-7 days and get em all at once no?? but yeh i fuking hate trimming ima buy sum good scissors tomos


ill have fuck all to smoke wen i do the rest then pmsl


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 10, 2013)

hi all,went on bmr for the first time in ages lol and it turns out my balance which couldn't get me a gram before(nearly 1 bitcoin)was worth £165!!! so ive ordered a bigger bit and it really cost me less than a tenner HAPPY DAYS


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2013)

Alreet boys late clock in but fuck it been a busy boy this evening 

And that's the Afghan kush just jarrd it up for the cure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet boys late clock in but fuck it been a busy boy this evening View attachment 2609964View attachment 2609965
> 
> And that's the Afghan kush just jarrd it up for the cure


fort u was same day as me??
and wat is that green stuff in the jar?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeh I am mate but the little ak was finished mate plus I cud do with my wages beenine this week and not my dealers Lol.and in the jar that's some ice water hash mate the gumby method ha ha still too tight to buy bubble bags


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im half tempted to dash the pe and kali togther and keep the physco seprate but if im doingthat then ful it il just hang 1 strain per chain
> 
> question..
> 
> ...


Id go with a bigger fan just cos there easy got but the wee 5" will probly do cos the extractors goina be moving air too


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2013)

Ill be doin a run off gumby hash soon too, all psychosis trim and a fair bit of it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2013)

my tirms going in the fucking bin,, next doors ofc, LOL,, cant e arsed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2013)

@ mg ya lucky bugga I had about 12g trim to work with was frosty tho but its turned out a not green fuck it into still be nice. @ ice send over this way I'll make us some dry ice kief


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 10, 2013)

ok, im off to feed the bellas and take some pics of em to update my journal.... oh yeah, and gotta home made tomato cage em.... this is gonna be fun.


----------



## pon (Apr 10, 2013)

Pics from the potting shed, I showed my girls the sun today - they probably wont ever see it again - you gotta keep em sweet.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my tirms going in the fucking bin,, next doors ofc, LOL,, cant e arsed


i do this everytime lol think i may try making hash myself this round if there's enough worth doing


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 10, 2013)

the fella who im getting my weed of has earned over £40,000 on the bitcoins he had saved he cash them in this afternoon which was lucky coz they have gone down £70 since then,when they drop to around £20 again I advise anyone to buy as many you can as sit on them for a few months,i had a touch with that bitcoin in my account but I was going to buy a few when they were only £8.50 each and could kick myself for not doing so, bitcoins have made hundreds of millionaires


----------



## indikat (Apr 11, 2013)

fukin hell they had the same hair doo


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning fuckers, hows tricks?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my tirms going in the fucking bin,, next doors ofc, LOL,, cant e arsed


lmao you nutter, there's folks selling it on SR lol. dry it and chuck it in a freezerbag in the deep freeze til you've enough to do a run. i did just over a draws worth out the freezer an got 35g last time throwin a fortune away lad.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

@ Yorkie, there's a thread in subcools section about powdered cal mag. There's a guy saying he replaced his GH cal mag with a powder called glacial rock. He also feeds epsom along side it for extra mag. Their saying its $22 per bag dunno what size tho. There's loads of scientific stuff written there, so right up your street lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got my plant magic magnecal 2day thank fcuk,and I gave them both a dose of 2ml in 1litre of ph water is this enough as im growing in 25 litre pots but the plant aint big yet,also I have noticed a white substance on the top layer of my coco it has been there since day one could this be salt build up?or is this normal?im also planting an advance seeds bio diesel mass today its an auto but im going to be vegging these for another 10 weeks or so any way so i'll have some diesel while flowering these photos


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 11, 2013)

on my magne cal it ses to use 0.5ml-1ml per litre, so keep a close eye on yours 2ml might be a little too much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao you nutter, there's folks selling it on SR lol. dry it and chuck it in a freezerbag in the deep freeze til you've enough to do a run. i did just over a draws worth out the freezer an got 35g last time throwin a fortune away lad.


i would don but its simply too hot wer i am, i know what yer saying but i think fer now ima dash it and wen i moove il get a special chest freezer in the shed for trim hahaha

chop chop on weekend  fucking mission. wife wont help me trim BITCH!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

that's like saying I can't be arsed spedning two hours of my time to earn a couple of hundred sovs....folk in the Dam will buy yer trim off you just to make their precious bho. Dude in the shop the other day was wanting 45/gram wholesale to sell to the shop. I heard it's going in some shops at over 90/g



IC3M4L3 said:


> my tirms going in the fucking bin,, next doors ofc, LOL,, cant e arsed


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

just run yer bubble with wet trim then. As long as it's chopped finely enough you will get a really nice return. Hot, in the UK? lol, I heard it was freezing.....



IC3M4L3 said:


> i would don but its simply too hot wer i am, i know what yer saying but i think fer now ima dash it and wen i moove il get a special chest freezer in the shed for trim hahaha
> 
> chop chop on weekend  fucking mission. wife wont help me trim BITCH!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

ok
i ahavent got no bubble bags,, i never got round to ordering em,, if i try making hash out of oils and gasses n shit then i reckon the wife may object
my house it too hot for storing shit in,, it just is, if i had sum bubble bags id do it no shit,, just whak it in the frerzzer after trim then thingy it the next say,, its mega tempting so i actually may do sumthing,, i like th bubble bags idea simples no chemicals and shit


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

you can get bubble bags for like 20 quid of ebay lad. And you really don't have to dry the trim. IF you can't be arsed with bubble bags, do gummy, or nip down to the kitchen store and buy yerself some cheese cloth. Man I use to make bubble with old pillow cases.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> you can get bubble bags for like 20 quid of ebay lad. And you really don't have to dry the trim. IF you can't be arsed with bubble bags, do gummy, or nip down to the kitchen store and buy yerself some cheese cloth. Man I use to make bubble with old pillow cases.


is that the pringle tube metod??


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

Once you pop you can't stop.....I have no idea what the Pringle method is mate, lol.

Gummy method sounds like it will be the least hassle for you.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

just back from my long prepared run. 0.83 miles i managed before keeling over that any good? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Once you pop you can't stop.....I have no idea what the Pringle method is mate, lol.
> 
> Gummy method sounds like it will be the least hassle for you.


cheese cloth over end of pringle tube a couple of coins in ther and shake like fuk

just ordered sum cheese cloth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

man having trim in your freezer is nowt compared to trees in a secret compartment in a room lol. and believe me once you've tried bubble hash you'll know why we all save trim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> just back from my long prepared run. 0.83 miles i managed before keeling over that any good? lol


i done 12.5 k on the cross trainer and my weights sets before i hit work today. clocked 32.5km this week and a half hour swimming. another 10 or 12 k tomorrow and friday rest, sat 13 mile bike ride planned. sunday all day wreck session. it's fucking derby day bitches!!!!!

may Shola be with you 

no idea if i could actually road run that far. not tried it yet. looks like no fun at all. we have the great north run up here every year and each year there's more and more folks out doing 12 miles a day. not a single one with a smile on their face. i'm on the cross trainer dancing to rave music at 9 am smiling like a nutter. the locals don't know what to make of it.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

and this is the gummy method. Let everything sink to the buttom after putting it through a sieve, and then syphon off the water with something (like a straw or whatever....


IC3M4L3 said:


> fort u was same day as me??
> and wat is that green stuff in the jar?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> on my magne cal it ses to use 0.5ml-1ml per litre, so keep a close eye on yours 2ml might be a little too much


yeah the reason I put 2ml is because my soil was already abit wet so I though it would dilute with the water already in the coco could too much harm my plants?,only one is light green/yellow the other is ok but I gave that some too,also how long till I know if it is working?im also waiting on some superthrive to add to my next feed as ive heard that it makes plants healthier,im also thinking of buying some dutch master liquid light and penetrator has anyone used these and are they good


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i done 12.5 k on the cross trainer and my weights sets before i hit work today. clocked 32.5km this week and a half hour swimming. another 10 or 12 k tomorrow and friday rest, sat 13 mile bike ride planned. sunday all day wreck session. it's fucking derby day bitches!!!!!
> 
> may Shola be with you
> 
> no idea if i could actually road run that far. not tried it yet. looks like no fun at all. we have the great north run up here every year and each year there's more and more folks out doing 12 miles a day. not a single one with a smile on their face. i'm on the cross trainer dancing to rave music at 9 am smiling like a nutter. the locals don't know what to make of it.


do you bodybuild or looking to bulk or are you just doing it to keep fit?,if you are trying to bulk and could do with some contacts to achieve your goals let me know


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Once you pop you can't stop.....I have no idea what the Pringle method is mate, lol.
> 
> Gummy method sounds like it will be the least hassle for you.


I can lick the crumbs out of a Pringle can !


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

ladies must love you baz


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> ladies must love you baz


You know its true m8 !...trouble is, Ive got a cock like a bean !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i done 12.5 k on the cross trainer and my weights sets before i hit work today. clocked 32.5km this week and a half hour swimming. another 10 or 12 k tomorrow and friday rest, sat 13 mile bike ride planned. sunday all day wreck session. it's fucking derby day bitches!!!!! may Shola be with you  no idea if i could actually road run that far. not tried it yet. looks like no fun at all. we have the great north run up here every year and each year there's more and more folks out doing 12 miles a day. not a single one with a smile on their face. i'm on the cross trainer dancing to rave music at 9 am smiling like a nutter. the locals don't know what to make of it.


 good on you mate dunno how you manage it before work tho! i'm regularly on the weights every other day. we go on cycles all thru the summer although it normally ends up with a case of beers in a park somewhere! reminds me i need a new cycle


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

u midget don

u WISH!! i got bigger muscles on my bellend than u have,,

GUYS THIS IS THE REAL DON


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> from thisView attachment 2610879 to thisView attachment 2610882



That's some fucking impressive shit for 4 years work even with juice!!!!

Fair play to that man....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> good on you mate dunno how you manage it before work tho! i'm regularly on the weights every other day. we go on cycles all thru the summer although it normally ends up with a case of beers in a park somewhere! reminds me i need a new cycle


just a case of routine. once your used to it it's not bad, actually wakes me up properly. i've had to drop the booze which was fuckin hard. and i have had a fall off the wagon, there was a beer tequila/sambuca nakedness incident on good friday. had to make sure all photos were deleted and saw no social media. but the point is it set me back a week. just losing the fluid off that amount of boozing. i put on 8lbs. 2 days gyming hard i'd lost it again. lessons learnt i'm off the booze proper til i lose another stone. sunday at the derby will be hard but i'm going to get myself a half gram of mandy and proper and go nuts for a day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's some fucking impressive shit for 4 years work even with juice!!!!
> 
> Fair play to that man....


aye he's a mountain of a man now like. charging over a grand a month for personal tuition and tips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u midget don
> 
> u WISH!! i got bigger muscles on my bellend than u have,,
> 
> GUYS THIS IS THE REAL DON


dude who you kiddin! you can't b arsed to make bubble let alone get on a cross trainer.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

lmfao ice off yr rocker i dont know why i'm going on runs really i weigh 10.3 stone am 5ft 10 , eat like a trojan i just cant put on weight. need to quit the cigs badly i kno that would help.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quite the opposite trich1 i'm cutting. i'm at 14,12 right now goal is 13stone. then i'm going to join a mix martial arts group or at least some sort of training class that fits.
> 
> saying i'm cutting, i'm increasing the weights on the lateral pull 10k a week the last 2. only doing 65k presently and that's hard, only my third day doing it.
> 
> ...


I don't bodybuild but put on nearly 4 stone in five years naturally(dabbled with a bit of dbol) but I m now at the stage where the gains slow down so I have got a cycle of test e and dbol so im going to run it at the end of the month once I have my pct my brothers have done a few cycle before and if done right people can achieve their goals safely,i have researched roids since I started weights and was told to start when I am at a stage where gains slow because the mistake a lot of people make is they do roid to quickly get to where they could get to naturally and when they get to the point there gain slow they have to take loads of gear because their receptors have been abused,coz its my first cycle and my receptors are fresh im hoping my gains will be great as anyone will say the gains on the first cycle is the greatest,
I was a skinny bastard 5 years ago but now I have much more confidence and would recommend weights to anyone I am now over 13 and half stone at 5ft9 but hope to get to 15st after 12 week cycle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye he's a mountain of a man now like. charging over a grand a month for personal tuition and tips.


And the ironic thing is nobody will ever look like that without juice! lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the ironic thing is nobody will ever look like that without juice! lol


this is y first cycle,im going to run 600mg test e a week and use dbol for the first 4 weeks as a kickstart and at the end of the cycle at 50mg a day and hcg nolvadex and clomid as pct.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

im 6ft 7 and 19-20 stone, a mountain of a man,, i have noneed for fucking jogging, let alone paing for the pleasure at a gym!! besides my legs fucked so i cant

ur just a hjealouse mdget don,,


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Are the amps better than tablets? I'm a skinny fucker too, eat like a horse and cant gain weight. I need to give up cigs to. Fancy a course if roids but don't fancy spiking them


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

bit of a beast you are trich. i been pumping these with 16 kg for a while now, got the arms epecially forearms i just wanna bulk up more


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2610900this is y first cycle,im going to run 600mg test e a week and use dbol for the first 4 weeks as a kickstart and at the end of the cycle at 50mg a day and hcg nolvadex and clomid as pct.


To be honest mate I wouldn't do that much test on my first stack but each to their own.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

fuk me wen did it tunr into a training forum?? im sweating thinkin about it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Are the amps better than tablets?


Safer by a million miles mate, depending which gear you use.

Dbol tabs are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Are the amps better than tablets? I'm a skinny fucker too, eat like a horse and cant gain weight. I need to give up cigs to. Fancy a course if roids but don't fancy spiking them


the best option is to inject I felt the same as you until I bought the needles and realised they aint as big as you think in your mind the needles are 1 and half inches but if you want you can use 1inch and they look more like a pin than a needle lol the orals are toxic to your liver so you have to limit yourself to 6week cycle max,but people do gain on dbol solo cycme but most gains are water so will lose around half the weight gained maybe a little more but you will gain some muscle mass and keep some strength gain so it isn't a complete waste but your first cycle should have a testosterone base coz your first cycle will produce more gains,buy one needle and have a look it should put your mind at ease and if you want a contact for roids I can help you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Are the amps better than tablets? I'm a skinny fucker too, eat like a horse and cant gain weight.


4000 cals a day with the right supplements and training and anybody will grow like a weed. 

4000 cals a day in solid food is not an easy task though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Find you're local smackhead needle exchange and pins/swabs/sin bins are free, providing you take your used ones back to be disposed of properly.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> bit of a beast you are trich. i been pumping these with 16 kg for a while now, got the arms epecially forearms i just wanna bulk up more


cheers just slowly increase the weight so 16kg for one month then go to 18kg and keep doing that until you are used to it then increase again coz more weight more muscle but don't do too much as a proper lift is better that struggling to lift a weight that is too heavy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

u use the green ends for steds tho,, the needles are fatter than standard,ther 1.25" long so make sure u get it in ther,, if u start sweating grease it means ur steds is cut with peanut oil and u want ya coin bak


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> the best option is to inject I felt the same as you until I bought the needles and realised they aint as big as you think in your mind the needles are 1 and half inches but if you want you can use 1inch and they look more like a pin than a needle lol the orals are toxic to your liver so you have to limit yourself to 6week cycle max,but people do gain on dbol solo cycme but most gains are water so will lose around half the weight gained maybe a little more but you will gain some muscle mass and keep some strength gain so it isn't a complete waste but your first cycle should have a testosterone base coz your first cycle will produce more gains,buy one needle and have a look it should put your mind at ease and if you want a contact for roids I can help you


I'm just not keen on using the pins, cos i swore to myself that I'd never use a needle again. If u know what i mean


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if u start sweating grease it means ur steds is cut with peanut oil and u want ya coin bak


..........


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4000 cals a day with the right supplements and training and anybody will grow like a weed.
> 
> 4000 cals a day in solid food is not an easy task though.


I drink 2 duns river nurishments per day on top of my diet they are only a quid each and will give you 500 cals each(nearly) I cant stand the tubs of shakes so these are perfect and you can buy them in most shops,my missus works at the butchers once week so I get tons of meat cheap lol,i eat a lot of meat and use my punch dummy for cardio and run with my dogs,also im doing 600mg a week coz the test im using is 300mg/ml and 300mg cycle wouldn't give the gains I want,my bro has got massive on the same cycle so I cant wait


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm just not keen on using the pins, cos i swore to myself that I'd never use a needle again. If u know what i mean


 aye mate i get you, but its not mainline its in the ass cheek. but if i was u id start on the tablets,, strippers ther aclled everyone round me uses em


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> cheers just slowly increase the weight so 16kg for one month then go to 18kg and keep doing that until you are used to it then increase again coz more weight more muscle but don't do too much as a proper lift is better that struggling to lift a weight that is too heavy


i think i'm at the point where i just need to eat like x2 breakfast x2 lunch ect.. just demolished a pack of german salami with my brew , weight gain starts today!


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm trying to bulk at the minute. I'm doing it dirty this time though. No more endless piles brown rice and grilled chicken. It just doesn't fucking work for me! Since dirty bulking my body got harder and stronger in a month that I ever did in about three or four. Not a long time to see results either way I know but the difference between those diets is visible. What do you guys like to eat mainly?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

Impressive trich for sure but no fuckin way I'm pinning owt just ain't me. I'm cutting then ill do the creatine in shakes instead of up my nose haha. I'm not needle phobic I just know my addictive personality. I want to be cut not massive. Eventually I want to get into Chinese dirty boxing and wing chun. Being huge is a disadvantage at that stage.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I drink 2 duns river nurishments per day on top of my diet they are only a quid each and will give you 500 cals each. also im doing 600mg a week coz the test im using is 300mg/ml and 300mg cycle wouldn't give the gains I want


Nurishments lol, 500cals from sugar mate! Read the can.

How do you know that 300mg of test won't give the gains wanted if it's your first cycle? Or is it the 'I want it now at any cost' mentality?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u use the green ends for steds tho,, the needles are fatter than standard,ther 1.25" long so make sure u get it in ther,, if u start sweating grease it means ur steds is cut with peanut oil and u want ya coin bak


my bro has done this cycle and his gains are excellent lol,i can pharma grade gear but the ugl stuff are sometimes just as good and with this gear it is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my bro has done this cycle and his gains are excellent lol,i can pharma grade gear but the ugl stuff are sometimes just as good and with this gear it is


i know nowt bowt roids part from the peanut think and the way to take em,, decca are good i thik but agian i no nowt.. but the oily sweat is very true


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye mate i get you, but its not mainline its in the ass cheek. but if i was u id start on the tablets,, strippers ther aclled everyone round me uses em


Aye a know you stick it in Yir arse cheek or shoulder. But I'm terrified it would bring back old feelings mate. Would have to be tabs for that reason


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nurishments lol, 500cals from sugar mate! Read the can.
> 
> How do you know that 300mg of test won't give the gains wanted if it's your first cycle? Or is it the 'I want it now at any cost' mentality?


yeah it is sugar but it hasn't done me any harm lol it also has vitamins and a lot of protien,i find that the mistake people make when trying to get big is to eat too clean,only eat clean when you are trying to lose weight not put it on lol,my bro is my twin and he done 600mg and his gains are incredible so im going to do the same if I start feeling sides then i'll cut back but i'll have all ant e on hand for any neg sides also i'll be running hcg,im 31 yrs old and could of done roids five years ago but chose to the hard work first done a lot of research and now im at the point when im ready to do my first cycle,most people run 500mg a week on there first cycle,you wont find many that start off on 250mg-300mg even though you are right you will gain on it but not as much as 500mg-600mg any more than that will give more chance of side effects/gyno


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know nowt bowt roids part from the peanut think , but the oily sweat is very true


No it's not mate, Test E is suspended in an oil like peanut/rapeseed/sesame. It's how it's made, that's why the liquid in the bottles that Trich posted are yellow.

Oily sweats are a side effect of too much testosterone in the body, just like more hair and spots.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> I'm trying to bulk at the minute. I'm doing it dirty this time though. No more endless piles brown rice and grilled chicken. It just doesn't fucking work for me! Since dirty bulking my body got harder and stronger in a month that I ever did in about three or four. Not a long time to see results either way I know but the difference between those diets is visible. What do you guys like to eat mainly?


to bulk the best way is to eat anything as you will burn a lot when working out,also once you are at the weight you want then you can start cutting,dont listen to people that says eat brown everything and cut the red meat etc this is for bodybuilders who have done many cycles and have to cut their fat to compete,just force yourself to eat even when not hungry this is what I do


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know nowt bowt roids part from the peanut think and the way to take em,, decca are good i thik but agian i no nowt.. but the oily sweat is very true


deca is good when combined with teat if its used on its own then you will get problems such as the dreaded deca dick lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye a know you stick it in Yir arse cheek or shoulder. But I'm terrified it would bring back old feelings mate. Would have to be tabs for that reason


if you want a relatively mild oral then anavar is your best shot or winstrol winstol is cheaper but anavar will strip fat and give vascularity but if you need to bulk then I wouldn't recommend a dbol cycle but it can be done


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2013)

Pffft, being cut or ripped or whatever you want to call it.. doesn't really do anything for me, that is to say i see no reason for myself to bother. I don't really have a reason to go out of my way to be stronger. If it's a byproduct of getting fitter, ok, but not gonna go out taking all these things and pumping weights, pffft. Got on the bike for the second time in about 3 years last week, and did just under 20 miles without an issue. Other than that, i just fart around doing nothing  easy like sunday morning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> yeah it is sugar but it hasn't done me any harm lol it also has vitamins and a lot of protien,i find that the mistake people make when trying to get big is to eat too clean,only eat clean when you are trying to lose weight not put it on lol,my bro is my twin and he done 600mg and his gains are incredible so im going to do the same if I start feeling sides then i'll cut back but i'll have all ant e on hand for any neg sides also i'll be running hcg,im 31 yrs old and could of done roids five years ago but chose to the hard work first done a lot of research and now im at the point when im ready to do my first cycle,most people run 500mg a week on there first cycle,you wont find many that start off on 250mg-300mg even though you are right you will gain on it but not as much as 500mg-600mg any more than that will give more chance of side effects/gyno


From your statements I can see you haven't done as much research as you think.

I've studied juice for over 10 years and spent some time on some silly stacks before I really started to learn properly, I can give you a copy William Llewellins 'Anabolics' 2006 if you like in PDF.

Like I say each to their own and I'm not trying to sway you, do as you will.
From what I know I would like everybody to be aware of exactly how shit works before jumping into gear but I'm well aware how much that 'I want to be big overnight' fire burns inside guys.

Peace............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

Never knew we had so many lads in this thread Into that carry on. Yas not fear the shrinky dink or have roids moved on a bit now?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

yo TTT i meaasged u otherday u plonker,, u fancyu replying??

and yorkie,, i understand what ur saying about wat ther made with henc why the cut the steds with peanut oil,, it is done people do it all the time to increase the yeild on what theyve got,, google it,, thats why u make damn sure u know who your steds are from and that ther brand names and sealed,, u can prolly buy a resealer like but the point remaINS PEOPLE WHO ARE GREEEDY AND DONT CARE CUT THER STEDS WITH PEANUT OIL

dint mean caps ther.

so anyone near me fancy helping me trim?? u can take all the trim away if u do.


uh oh yorkies on trich

ding ding round 1


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2013)

I was bein called a druggie on here for my coke and pills and shit, yous boys sound like yous would eat anything ye bunch of fuckin roid heads. Ffs they probly do more damage than pills lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and yorkie,, i understand what ur saying about wat ther made with henc why the cut the steds with peanut oil,, it is done people do it all the time to increase the yeild on what theyve got,, google it,, thats why u make damn sure u know who your steds are from and that ther brand names and sealed,, u can prolly buy a resealer like but the point remaINS PEOPLE WHO ARE GREEEDY AND DONT CARE CUT THER STEDS WITH PEANUT OIL
> 
> 
> uh oh yorkies on trich
> ...


No mate I'm sorry you have no idea what you're talking about. Test E is suspended in oil, pretty much any oil (you can't inject a powder). 
If you were to snap off the cap to a bottle, add more oil and reseal it you would just end up having to inject more liquid nothing more.

The only way to make more money from juice (that is pretty much an underground market anyway) is to either sell plain oil or under dose the bottles (less mg per ml) but you wouldn't stay in business very long.

And I'm not on anybody so don't try and instigate things.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yas not fear the shrinky dink or have roids moved on a bit now?


That's a myth Don, they don't make yer dick shrink. They make your balls shrink but it's not permanent.

The reason why big guys on stage look like they have little dicks is because their bodys are so damn big in proportion, but we can grow our dicks with chems now too!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha and there was me thinkin yorkie and ic3 wer bum chums again lol


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 11, 2013)

Would you recommend using cutting steroids I.e winstrol or anavar to shred the weight ? Is that what it's used for or is it used as a cutter when the weight you want is reached .

im 5ft 8 now 13st I was 13.12lb 3 weeks ago aim is 12 stone at the moment once I'm there I will see how it goes from there . My body type is very broud , stocky ripped is all I want to be . I've been big before and being called a juice head all the time pissed me off lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

lol yman i dont need to instaigate nowt,, u do that all on yer own, thiking u know everything about everything,, u DONT, fact people add peanut oil to steds thats a fact,, so think what u want make all the noobs on here belive u know what ur talking about

again,, u may know a few things but u go on like u know everything about everything,, u dont even take steds so ur certainly not a expert on em like claim


MG u cunt druggie fucker,, haha im mates with no man, let alone a E warrior knowitallcunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Would you recommend using cutting steroids I.e winstrol or anavar to shred the weight ? Is that what it's used for or is it used as a cutter when the weight you want is reached .


Winstrol gains muscle mass also but does it clean with no water retention at all, that's why people say it's a cutter.

'Deca + Winstrol' will give you a very different look compared to 'Test + Dbol'.

The first will give you a hard ripped look with pretty much all the gains being good quality, solid muscle over a longer period of time (but safer). 
The latter will give you that puffy rounded look that is easy spotted in most gear users with most of the weight gain being through water retention, hence the roid head names people throw out.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

just found another user posting from where i'm from, that's 3 of us now ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Loads of steroid heads round here get frowned upon. Most the guys taking them are younger guys that think it makes them hard or something, a few have had a few hammerings just to show them them still fucking faggots. Maybe some people take them for different reasons


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> just found another user posting from where i'm from, that's 3 of us now ha ha


Cant be that small an island then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u DONT, fact people add peanut oil to steds thats a fact,,
> 
> again,, u may know a few things but u go on like u know everything about everything,, u dont even take steds so ur certainly not a expert on em like claim


How many times IC3, they're made with oil! 

I don't take steds now no you're right but I've done my fair share.
I still have the peanut sized lump under my left nipple to show for the 4 months I did on Nap 50's when I didn't know any better.

My Anaplon 50's were the big green 20p looking ones with the snake on the back, ever seen those IC3? No I doubt it........


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

So how much would a 6 week course of winstrol or deca cost?. I have no clue. I'm really just wanting to bulk up a bit if self confidence reasons


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I get help and advice from ibff bodybuilders and trainers so im in good hand cheers m8,i know everything I need to know to combat any neg sides etc I was going to post a longer answer that took me a while but for some reason it wouldn't let me post it lol,no-one can get big overnight even with steroids it takes a lot of hard work and commitment,my cycle is a standard beginner cycle,if you go to any forum you will see most start on 500mg a week,also I am 31 yrs old and have waited years to do this cycle so I haven't just jumped on the gear lol what statements are incorrect? most bodybuilders will eat burgers etc when bulking and will only eat clean for 3 months before competing and any other time will have help from various cutting steroids,the only negative part of my cycle would be the 50 mg of dbol as it is liver toxic,but I am going to get reg bloodwork done  most gains will depend on genetics some will have to eat cleaner than others but this doesn't mean to get rid of all crap burgers etc have protein aswell as fat and carbs,aslong as you work hard in the gym you can achieve you goal by eating what you want I did and if you go on ukmuscle you will see arnie looking fcukers doing the same,why eat just brown pasta and white meat when you don't have to,i have 2 massive sirloins steaks and 500g of egg pasta tonight and I eat red meat at least 4 nights a week I also have 6-8 eggs a days even if im not hungry i'll swallow them raw which I hated to begin with but its easy once used to it


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cant be that small an island then lol


the rest are smaller mate


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> So how much would a 6 week course of winstrol or deca cost?. I have no clue. I'm really just wanting to bulk up a bit if self confidence reasons


depends on the dosage you want to run but I can get you 100x10mg dianabol for £24 plus £6 delivery but if you wanted more you only pay the one delivery charge,i can pm you a decent source if you like and you can have a loo at what they offer


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Aye go on then trich, I'll have a nosey. Do they have a dose guide for 1st timers? I don't know how much i need or anything


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> what statements are incorrect?


That's not what I said.

Like you say you get advice from IBFF bodybuilders and trainers so you're good to go, crack on.

Peace.......


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

From yorkies description i think winstrol or deca would be for me,no? Don't fancy the round bloated look lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

These guys are sponsored by my local supplement shop........

Ken Carter - Manager Bradford Store, competitive bodybuilder
Andy Palmer - Manager Sheffield store, competitive bodybuilder, 1997 ANB and World Champion
Pat Warner - Bradford/Sheffield, competitive bodybuilder, 2009 UKBFF British Heavyweight Champion
Liam Walsh - Bradford, Liam is a professional boxer from Halifax (currenrly unbeaten) and ex rugby league player
Jim Hague - Strong man competitor, Sheffield
Scott Heaton - 125kg English and Welsh Power Lifitng Champion, Sheffield. Scott was also a competitive Bodybuilder
Imran Khan - 3 time World Muay Thai Champion and now professional boxer from Sheffield

......just saying.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Used to love going to Thai boxing, its a hard as fuck cardio workout. And the body conditioning was TOUGH but it was very enjoyable


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Bit coin bk down 70 dabs a coin now, got a feeling there gonna keep dropping, so every 1 get ready to pounce haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

steroids yet another subject yorkie knows EVERYTHING about so anything we know to be fact and have done for yrs is now WRONG,, U KNOW WHY?? COZ YORKIE SAYS SO and he knows everything about everything guys,, remeber that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> From yorkies description i think winstrol or deca would be for me,no? Don't fancy the round bloated look lol


This is what Stallone looked like after Winstrol for that movie he's just done, I forget the name.



Compared to the round and puffy look you get from Dbol.



Speaks for it's self.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> steroids yet another subject yorkie knows EVERYTHING about so anything we know to be fact and have done for yrs is now WRONG,, U KNOW WHY?? COZ YORKIE SAYS SO and he knows everything about everything guys,, remeber that



What the fuck do you know? Logic tells you you are wrong IC3, steds are made with oil that's why Trichs pics are yellow you thick twat!

I don't talk about stuff I know nothing of, every time you try and discredit me with _Ad Hominem _attacks I PROVE you fucking wrong.

You tried to get clever the other day about the vodka till I clamped you in one!
I know fuck all about what alcohol is available in Poland yet my partner is Polish! 
I know fuck all about what alcohol is legal or illegal in England yet I'm fucking licensed by the government!

LMFAO! Get to fuck you knob!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Fuck yeah, the first ripped look is what I'm after. Don't get me wrong I'm not wanting HUGE. Just a couple of stone muscle mass. I think that bloated look is ugly,jmo


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's not what I said.
> 
> Like you say you get advice from IBFF bodybuilders and trainers so you're good to go, crack on.
> 
> Peace.......


 you said From your statements I can see you haven't done as much research as you think. which led me to believe I said something that was incorrect,i don't know everything about steroids and im always willing to listen to advice from anyone,im just giving people the advice that has worked for me,i read you had a bit of gyno from anadrol,did you try anything to combat the problem or has it only reduced in size,that is my worst nightmare its not too bad having a pea size lump but if it gets bigger on cycle it can give bitch tits,i always thought that the gyno can go with the use of anti e's maybe im wrong though I hope I get no neg sides on cycle,my twin didn't get any so im hoping our genetics are so similar that I wont either lol,do you do any roid anymore or has that put you off? and is there anyway you can get rid of the lumpwithout surgery?


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Ffs Yorkie and ic3, youz two are like north and south Korea, 2 week cease fire then all out war again lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Do ya recon a 125w cfl will be enough light for 6 clones to root well???
I gave my mate my t5s like a tool


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 11, 2013)

i thought this thread was for people to share and care about the plant we ALL love, not for a bunch of roid heads get a grip guys


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck yeah, the first ripped look is what I'm after. Don't get me wrong I'm not wanting HUGE. Just a couple of stone muscle mass. I think that bloated look is ugly,jmo


dbol does make you bloated but it will increase your strength more than any other oral bar anadrol,and most of the bloat is water retention which goes after use and leaves you looking more ripped than you was when you was on dbol,and some of the strength gained on dbol is keepable and you will gain more muscle mass on dbol than you would on winnie,if you want a ripped look then anavar is a good option,i would be doing dbol if it made you stay bloated lol that goes leaving a nice body,armie done test and dbol cycles throughout his career and he was never bloated on films coz he waited a few weeks till the water weight went, if you want a cut look then do test and anavar/masteron stack


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3. 

Until you've spent 16 years in the licensed trade, studied licensing law exclusively for 4 months in order to sit an exam, paid £300 to sit the exam, passed the exam and got one of these.....



You can kiss my arse on what you think you know about alcohol and it's legality!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

Yh mate that will do your clones fine


spooningbadgers said:


> Do ya recon a 125w cfl will be enough light for 6 clones to root well???
> I gave my mate my t5s like a tool


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> dbol does make you bloated but it will increase your strength more than any other oral bar anadrol,and most of the bloat is water retention which goes after use and leaves you looking more ripped than you was when you was on dbol,and some of the strength gained on dbol is keepable and you will gain more muscle mass on dbol than you would on winnie,if you want a ripped look then anavar is a good option,i would be doing dbol if it made you stay bloated lol that goes leaving a nice body,armie done test and dbol cycles throughout his career and he was never bloated on films coz he waited a few weeks till the water weight went, if you want a cut look then do test and anavar/masteron stack


Ffs all these different ones. I thought you just dropped a couple of pills and away you go lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> i read you had a bit of gyno from anadrol,did you try anything to combat the problem or has it only reduced in size,that is my worst nightmare its not too bad having a pea size lump but if it gets bigger on cycle it can give bitch tits,i always thought that the gyno can go with the use of anti e's maybe im wrong though I hope I get no neg sides on cycle,my twin didn't get any so im hoping our genetics are so similar that I wont either lol,do you do any roid anymore or has that put you off? and is there anyway you can get rid of the lumpwithout surgery?


I'll tell you anything you want to know about my experiences with steds mate and anything I know about gear in general you're welcome to the information.

PM me an email addy and we'll do it that way cos it's futile here.

Peace........


----------



## indikat (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye a know you stick it in Yir arse cheek or shoulder. But I'm terrified it would bring back old feelings mate. Would have to be tabs for that reason


agree CG jus the needle goin in can trigger the old desires


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh mate that will do your clones fine


Sweeet. When u goin planting outdoor closet? U got ur beans yet?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i thought this thread was for people to share and care about the plant we ALL love, not for a bunch of roid heads get a grip guys


its nice to chat about different things from time to time  I will talk about my grow lol,i topped both my white rhino and super bud a few day ago and the super bud is sprouting 2 tops so I done this right  but even better news for my white rhino is I missed the top and there are now four tops sprouting from her so what i'll do is wait a couple of weeks and fim the super bud and top the whit rhino,i gave magne cal today as she was mag def so hopfully she will grow greener leaves now,also im waiting on some superthrive and will give both that with there next feed,ive bought a cooler and should come within 3 days to help with my temps as the are 26c at the moment but that is with the door slightly open and the light is annoying fcuk out of me and making me super paranoid about leaving the front room,bathroom,kitchen doors shut at all times so no-one see's the light lol,with my cupboard door shut temps get to 33c so I hope the cooler will be a good investment coz when I want to grow a purple strain for my next grow I can get the temps to make them turn purple with ease


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck yeah, the first ripped look is what I'm after. Don't get me wrong I'm not wanting HUGE. Just a couple of stone muscle mass. I think that bloated look is ugly,jmo


Tom Hardy played 'Bronson' and did 'The Warrior' with no gear only supplements, just different types of training to get the two different body shapes.

Bronson.
View attachment 2611078View attachment 2611079

The Warrior.
View attachment 2611080View attachment 2611081

Are steds really needed to look hench?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Later's.

Shit to do now it's getting on boy's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

Tom hardy as bronson was class loved the art teacher bit. Bronson done a book how to train in a cage 6ft by 6. Man's a beast.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tom hardy as bronson was class loved the art teacher bit. Bronson done a book how to train in a cage 6ft by 6. Man's a beast.



Hardy followed the same thing, visited him in prison many times before the film (so he says).


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sweeet. When u goin planting outdoor closet? U got ur beans yet?


Yh i got them a few weeks ago mate. Their going out at the start of may. Id rather do it this month but I've got to go to a 2 week residential in a treatment centre, for NET(neuro electro therapy) to come off the subbies. So that's set me back 2 weeks. You still doing an outdoor?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 11, 2013)

tryin to upload a new avtar keeps saying failed, but it shows it to me, just trying to see if it is working.


- k its working YEAH YEAH NUGGUHS


----------



## iiKode (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the ironic thing is nobody will ever look like that without juice! lol


not true.....


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

It says that every time i upload an avatar to mate. But always works lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Yh i got them a few weeks ago mate. Their going out at the start of may. Id rather do it this month but I've got to go to a 2 week residential in a treatment centre, for NET(neuro electro therapy) to come off the subbies. So that's set me back 2 weeks. You still doing an outdoor?


Yeah mate. Taking a risk and doing these BBC outdoors.
Gonna keep one indoors and do a cfl scrog tho lol
Wanna get my grow room filled bk up but the misses is bitching cause of when we were raided last month lol think my next indoors gonna b the autumn 
What u decide to run then?


----------



## indikat (Apr 11, 2013)

wat u goin to look like when u my age nr 50...I eat organic food drink purified water, no more drugs little alcohol, work in the garden all day and smoke(no tobac) or vape continuously for health and happiness, 6'1" 32 waist 34 leg 42 chest 13.3 st can still kick a 6' man in the face wiv me L foot (R a bit game) ha, fukin ell boys u lot will scare the kidz lookin like that btw well done v impressive


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate. Taking a risk and doing these BBC outdoors.
> Gonna keep one indoors and do a cfl scrog tho lol
> Wanna get my grow room filled bk up but the misses is bitching cause of when we were raided last month lol think my next indoors gonna b the autumn
> What u decide to run then?


All autos mate, 10 x WW 5 x ak47 and freebies autos too- cheese express and cheese candy. Might as well take advantage of the sun, and save some lekky lol. What are the missus's like man, pure head bursters. But we gotta listen to them lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> All autos mate, 10 x WW 5 x ak47 and freebies autos too- cheese express and cheese candy. Might as well take advantage of the sun, and save some lekky lol. What are the missus's like man, pure head bursters. But we gotta listen to them lol


Yeah tell me about it mate! Moan about growing but don't mind spending all the coin lol.
Nice, I really should of done autos but I'm to much of a shady cunt to spend money on seeds lol well at least seeds for outdoor use.
I've smoked some cheese candy before mate, fucking lovely smoke it was.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

I've only smoked one auto before, auto kaya gold. Didn't like it tbh. I'm going outside for one reason mate, the missus isn't wanting me to grow indoors coz of our bust too. The way in looking at it mate is that if i get 15/20g off each plant even 10. That would give me enough Percy until we either move house or i find some where to do another indoor grow. Its just fucking finding someone who you can trust, its a pain in the ass lol.
Hope your bbc's get to finish man.
Good I'm glad the candy cheese was an ok smoke, i really don't know what to expect from yield or smoke quality


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah mate not sure on yields but when dried and cured its a beltin smoke.
Yeah so do I mate, will b gutted if they don't get to finish, gonna keep these clones indoors under this cfl for about 4 weeks then start putting them in the back yard during the day for a week or so. Let them get used to our shitty weather lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm starting mine inside for a week or two let them get a bit of a root system. So they stand a better chance of survival. Then harden them off in the back yard in a plastic green house for a couple of days. Then into the ground. If i plant them out as seeds they would probly get ate by snails or slugs. You gonna be posting pics?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

sorry lads but i can't help but post daily photo's... these lot are going for it!

2 weeks 1 day


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah I will b mate, gonna put a few pics of these clones up when I get a min.
Got them in a little veg box I bodged together with some left over roof baton I had atm 
That's where I'm gonna 1 plant scrog one of them. Bit of a wast of space putting them in my 2m x 2m Attic room lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat u goin to look like when u my age nr 50...I eat organic food drink purified water, no more drugs little alcohol, work in the garden all day and smoke(no tobac) or vape continuously for health and happiness, 6'1" 32 waist 34 leg 42 chest 13.3 st can still kick a 6' man in the face wiv me L foot (R a bit game) ha, fukin ell boys u lot will scare the kidz lookin like that btw well done v impressive


its been proven that weed is has anti aging properties


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> not true.....


yorkshire mans right you aint gonna get from what the size of the fella was to the size he is naturally some people are gifted with perfect genetics but the fella was super skinny and couldn't get anywhere near that naturally as everyone has a limit they can get to and anything above that will need a boost of anabolics this will provide extra size that wasn't possible naturally,even arnie needed help and his genetics were excellent lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I will b mate, gonna put a few pics of these clones up when I get a min.
> Got them in a little veg box I bodged together with some left over roof baton I had atm
> That's where I'm gonna 1 plant scrog one of them. Bit of a wast of space putting them in my 2m x 2m Attic room lol


Lol, what watt cfl u using for the scrog? I think a good watt cfl would do a good job over a screen, you can get it close. It might just be the best way to use a cfl for flowering a plant.


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> to bulk the best way is to eat anything as you will burn a lot when working out,also once you are at the weight you want then you can start cutting,dont listen to people that says eat brown everything and cut the red meat etc this is for bodybuilders who have done many cycles and have to cut their fat to compete,just force yourself to eat even when not hungry this is what I do


yeh mate i can eat for britain so that wont be an issue! in terms of training im trying to stick with compound movements as a priority. i pulled my sternum doing chins the other day though so im taking it easy this week lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol, what watt cfl u using for the scrog? I think a good watt cfl would do a good job over a screen, you can get it close. It might just be the best way to use a cfl for flowering a plant.


Gonna use 3 125 cfls on it and 1 150
Not quite sure how much to expect of it but meh! Lol
Jus wanna do it to see what it yields like


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

I've got a feeling it will surprise you like. 575w should do ok over a screen me thinks. What size screen?. Look forward to seeing it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a massive one its about jus over 0.5x0.5.
Yeah I'm hoping so,gonna dangle the 3 125w into the canopy and let em reach for the 150.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm off for now mate cya later eh.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah al cya later pal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2013)

Alright lads how are we? Fookin knakerd tonight anyway heres the little slags day 60


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright lads how are we? Fookin knakerd tonight anyway heres the little slags day 60 View attachment 2611292


Looking good them shawny mate. Couple of nice big donkey dicks developing there pal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2013)

Cheers mate Yeh they coming along now just waiting for em to ripen up. How's yours coming along?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Ill let you kno in about a week! ha ha. jus rooting some fresh clones now.
The GF seed was a dud


----------



## iiKode (Apr 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright lads how are we? Fookin knakerd tonight anyway heres the little slags day 60 View attachment 2611292


edit comment > double click the picture > size - large.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol oh dear never mind let's hope the clones turn out nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> edit comment > double click the picture > size - large.


Canna do that on me phone well I don't know how to lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2013)

fuckin 8 outta ma ten seeds fuckin died, bastard rockwool was too wet. fuckit ten clones from a mates plants have replaced them, bastards better take. although this time tomorrow ahll be sitting in a bothy in the highlands with a whiskey in one hand, a cider in the other and white powder dribbling oot ma hooter and ahll not be giving a fuck.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> yeh mate i can eat for britain so that wont be an issue! in terms of training im trying to stick with compound movements as a priority. i pulled my sternum doing chins the other day though so im taking it easy this week lol


just don't lift weights that are too heavy if you can lift the weight 10 times but struggle on the last 2-3 then that's the weight to use don't do heavy weights you can only lift once unless you are trying to gain power/strength but to gain quality muscle keep within the 10 rep rule any more its too light any less too heavy and work each muscle group twice a week as you grow when you rest not when your working out,good luck


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 11, 2013)

dura72 said:


> fuckin 8 outta ma ten seeds fuckin died, bastard rockwool was too wet. fuckit ten clones from a mates plants have replaced them, bastards better take. although this time tomorrow ahll be sitting in a bothy in the highlands with a whiskey in one hand, a cider in the other and white powder dribbling oot ma hooter and ahll not be giving a fuck.


What a cunt that is mate, u ain't the only 1 mate I've had sum shitty luck with seeds latley
And that sounds like my average sat night lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 11, 2013)

spent the day in the garden, rewired after a power overload tripped the 2 circuits I was using, fuk me no fans for 20 mins...seal the fukin winders omg the smell its in the walls within mins...chilled to stressed in seconds..thats mj gowin...became totally irrational as to the cause of the Outage," Babe Ive melted the fukin cables in the walls...Ah you just high ... ping leccy back on Ha Ha got to love a practical woman


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What a cunt that is mate, u ain't the only 1 mate I've had sum shitty luck with seeds latley
> And that sounds like my average sat night lol


its really coz im doing it in sum1 elses house, normally im pretty sound at germinating and cloning but thats only when i can check them constantly myself. ah well thats 12 altogether so im hoping for 9 to take. and its my usual saturday too mate but its the idea of getting away for a cpl of days with no mobile, bird or kids that really appeals to me. just sum good mates and an open fire.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

i hate growing in pals houses,, cant truist no cunt in this game :


----------



## dura72 (Apr 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hate growing in pals houses,, cant truist no cunt in this game :


yeah mate normally i'd totally agree but this particular mate is the only person i trust unequivocally but in general your right. trust no cunt.


----------



## zVice (Apr 11, 2013)

the half a bcoin had left in the account that was worth $140 yesterday is now worth $60 lolz.

coin crash anyone?

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-57579127/bitcoin-currency-in-24-hours-nosedives-from-$266-to-$55/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

here me thinkin u sai £140 per coin,, thats bloody bucks not qwids u was sayin

lol

durex yeh mate i have had pals i could trust uneqwivikaly too,, untill the harvest comes in and greed sets in and ther like y should u get half wen nothings on you.. im soo parra lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

the bitcoin value is going down fast!! they were worth £172 each when I cash in but they are now only worth £45 if they go down to £20 I advise anyone to buy as many as they can and sit on them for a few weeks/months im hoping they get to less than a tenner lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

zVice said:


> the half a bcoin had left in the account that was worth $140 yesterday is now worth $60 lolz.
> 
> coin crash anyone?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-57579127/bitcoin-currency-in-24-hours-nosedives-from-$266-to-$55/


 yeah I managed to cash my coin in for an oz and I only paid a tenner for it lol, and now its gone down to like £45 a bitcoin,ive heard that mtgox could go bust??,but just a rumour I am waiting for them to go down a bit more and take advantage


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> the bitcoin value is going down fast!! they were worth £172 each when I cash in but they are now only worth £45 if they go down to £20 I advise anyone to buy as many as they can and sit on them for a few weeks/months im hoping they get to less than a tenner lol


what a great time for my mate to get in touch with the doller he's owed me for nearly a year !


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

ive been on bmr and it has been said that mt gox has shutdown and the bitcoin value will plummet to around £10 each so when they do grab em while you can


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive been on bmr and it has been said that mt gox has shutdown and the bitcoin value will plummet to around £10 each so when they do grab em while you can


mtgox has seesed trading till the rpice increases again i guess,, i reckon they lost a qwid or 2

https://mtgox.com/press_release_20130411.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

still sitting at 104 on my source, folks offering 70 but min spend 10 coins. it'll go down further. not that it really matters with the trackers.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2013)

I think they'll bring out more digital currencies and once they do the Bitcoins goina be fucked. Maybe money to be made until then but at some stage ther will be other digital currencies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

i don't think bit coins are dead just yet. only if the big banks and gov's block coins will a new ones emerge. more likely that'll happen if bitcoins go like paypal.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2013)

A m8 was doin a lot of reading bout them yesterday and he stuck 400 on them at 139 each lol. He says eventually the bubbles goina burst


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

think i'll sit back and watch a while afore dumping that sort of cash


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

From what I read their Servers couldn't handle the load in trading so they suspended trading for a few hours so the engineers could put more Servers on the job to handle things. Something about some guy starting to donate 1000's of bitcoins to people on the Reddit website. One person was gifted a few grand I read.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

probably those ruski's that had it away with zilliions of coins


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah people started selling there coins while the value was so high which caused the servers to crash and bit coin prices started to plumit
Yeah mg ur right it will be like social network sights a new one will come out and every one will forget about bit coins, it's jus a question of when.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

check yer email lad, I sent you a msg 2 days ago, lol.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> probably those ruski's that had it away with zilliions of coins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

fucksake the jellybean update has fubar'd my updates it's a right arse. you're better off txting me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

zVice said:


> the half a bcoin had left in the account that was worth $140 yesterday is now worth $60 lolz.
> 
> coin crash anyone?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-57579127/bitcoin-currency-in-24-hours-nosedives-from-$266-to-$55/



Idiot bankers should stop investing in anything and everything they think they can make money from and leave BC's to the underground, which is why they were invented in the first place.

We were quite happy plodding along at £3-£5 a pop until the suit's caught wind of em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

.........



It's all ways been a class war them/us thing.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

I need to read up and learn about bitcoins. If they come down to the prices you guys are talking, i want a piece of that lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I need to read up and learn about bitcoins. If they come down to the prices you guys are talking, i want a piece of that lol


Yeah mate soon as there between 10-20 quid I'm gonna pounce and throw 300 quid into them! and sit on them for a while


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 12, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> just don't lift weights that are too heavy if you can lift the weight 10 times but struggle on the last 2-3 then that's the weight to use don't do heavy weights you can only lift once unless you are trying to gain power/strength but to gain quality muscle keep within the 10 rep rule any more its too light any less too heavy and work each muscle group twice a week as you grow when you rest not when your working out,good luck


ta mate. i dont go stupid with weight. just enough to keep me between six and twelve. i was in a and e last year and i got chatting with some guy in there. he had snapped a bicep tendon. the bicep itself was up by his shoulder lol he said he was getting too old and that he'd done a tricep last year as well. least to say i wont be trying to curl 200 kg like that nob.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate soon as there between 10-20 quid I'm gonna pounce and throw 300 quid into them! and sit on them for a while


I'll let you know what I've got for u soon mate ok


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright CG could u dtop me a wee email matry had to delete everythin n shut dwn.

Due to "he who shall not be named"


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i'll sit back and watch a while afore dumping that sort of cash


buy bitcoins when they get to below £20 and sit on them,they have been around for 5 years and wont just disappear lol but they could get really low before they go to the price they were a couple of days ago.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Alright CG could u dtop me a wee email matry had to delete everythin n shut dwn.
> 
> Due to "he who shall not be named"


no probs matey. I emailed u yesterday, i was wondering why you never got back to me. Now i know lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> ta mate. i dont go stupid with weight. just enough to keep me between six and twelve. i was in a and e last year and i got chatting with some guy in there. he had snapped a bicep tendon. the bicep itself was up by his shoulder lol he said he was getting too old and that he'd done a tricep last year as well. least to say i wont be trying to curl 200 kg like that nob.


 its best to go up in weight very slowly ive gone from 30kg curls to 50kg curls and its taken me 5 years to get there but could struggle to lift more lol but it doesn't work your muscles unless you feel the burn and with heavy weight its hard to lift to get to that stage,take a pic of yourself before you start and take a pic every 3months you will be surprised how much muscle you can gain in 3 months,good luck


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 12, 2013)

anyone want to check out my new run thc bomb just started day 1 of the journal .


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

zzwasted said:


> anyone want to check out my new run thc bomb just started day 1 of the journal .


Throw up a link then man


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 12, 2013)

hey yeah they just popped today i was going to journal my run its my second grow


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 12, 2013)

feel free to follow the progress [:


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

I've dropped in on your journo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

These baby 'Grape Kush x Psycho' are starting to funk up a bit, nice tone to the smell.

I thought of a name for em, how does 'Loopy Juice' sound? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

.........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'll let you know what I've got for u soon mate ok


Yeah no worrys mate, like I said there's no rush.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2612499


FUCK ME, she even got her mobile in her hand ready to detonate the boom bag!!!!! poor jewish guy behind her is proper fucked!!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

Pm'd u spoony


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These baby 'Grape Kush x Psycho' are starting to funk up a bit, nice tone to the smell.
> 
> I thought of a name for em, how does 'Loopy Juice' sound? lol


grape crush x psycho = wine-o ?? crazy crush ?? 

yep, stoned again!!!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

afternoon whoppers,

so i cant deposit coins with blockchain anymore as they've taken the bank transfer method off.
whats everyone using?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucksake the jellybean update has fubar'd my updates it's a right arse. you're better off txting me


did u not have it plugged into pc and done it WIRELESSLY don?? how can it fubar ya phone hahaha u spaz


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

When i had my s3 skype,utorrent and a few others fcked up when i updated them after installing jellybean. I had to uninstall/re-install and cancel updates for them to work again


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These baby 'Grape Kush x Psycho' are starting to funk up a bit, nice tone to the smell.
> 
> I thought of a name for em, how does 'Loopy Juice' sound? lol


grape kush sound like a lovely strain,i wish I looked at more strains before buying mine lol,im happy but I wish I got a fruity or purple strain,i will after this grow,i would of loved to grow purple urkle but I think its a clone only strain,also when I was on bmr there is a service in which you can buy 5 different clones all rooted for £50 delivered,they have some good strains and I have heard the clones grow a lot quicker than seeds so I may do this,i hope your strain goes well m8


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello every1 NEWBIE here from the UK


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> Hello every1 NEWBIE here from the UK


o rate fella


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

Whats up major, is that phrase in your sig an army phrase?
I ask cos my dad says that all the time(the tosser that he is) lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

major should just ask me in here matey, you'll never finish photo's in time for moving in july, unless you did 12/12 from seeds but even then they're gonna take a couple of weeks at least to start flowering, autos would be ur best bet just get decent seeds like the afghan kush ryder or diesal ryder summit like that pal.


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

um na, if in doubt whack it?.... jus seems to work with electrical stuff... i guess a bit like turning something off and then on again.


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> major should just ask me in here matey, you'll never finish photo's in time for moving in july, unless you did 12/12 from seeds but even then they're gonna take a couple of weeks at least to start flowering, autos would be ur best bet just get decent seeds like the afghan kush ryder or diesal ryder summit like that pal.


i got the same as the last.... or a ko crop. by cream of the crop....?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> When i had my s3 skype,utorrent and a few others fcked up when i updated them after installing jellybean. I had to uninstall/re-install and cancel updates for them to work again


u NOOB



trichome 1 said:


> grape kush sound like a lovely strain,i wish I looked at more strains before buying mine lol,im happy but I wish I got a fruity or purple strain,i will after this grow,i would of loved to grow purple urkle but I think its a clone only strain,also when I was on bmr there is a service in which you can buy 5 different clones all rooted for £50 delivered,they have some good strains and I have heard the clones grow a lot quicker than seeds so I may do this,i hope your strain goes well m8


 the gk x isent for sale mate u cant buy em i gifted yorkie them after been gifted them of sumbody else,, ive not smoked them coz i aint got time for regs and sum1 else i gifted the rest to,,well im still waiting


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> i got the same as the last.... or a ko crop. by cream of the crop....?


i hadn't heard of cream of the crop until you said.
with the problems you've had with ur current one, not autoflowering i wouldn't risk them again mate.


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i hadn't heard of cream of the crop until you said.
> with the problems you've had with ur current one, not autoflowering i wouldn't risk them again mate.


May just put it on hold till i move.... unless you fancey housing a photo for me. for a 50% cut????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

a week or 2 veg... 10 flower yeh he could do photos in that time as long as ther from clone, from seed hel be lucky

well getting all my equipmen mooved outy today no more heaving lekki bills!! plants in 48 hr dark to suk the rest of that water up i been feeding thenm copchop tomorrow night/sunday morning,, cant wait,, but on the other hand yes i canw ait lol i hate trimming

50
% cut hell yeh u want my full name and andrress?? lmao








and this one is for don hence why hes at the gym


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Deep Blue F3, from seed to chop in 9 weeks.....check the journal if you are a doubter....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4.html


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> May just put it on hold till i move.... unless you fancey housing a photo for me. for a 50% cut????


am using all the room ive got major, pushing limits as it is, well come a few weeks time i will be.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Deep Blue F3, from seed to chop in 9 weeks.....check the journal if you are a doubter....
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552306-deep-blue-f3-f4.html


bollox need to go bu sum spring loaded scossors fukity fuk fuk fuk


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> am using all the room ive got major, pushing limits as it is, well come a few weeks time i will be.


 what u reckon to an auto outside. mid summer???


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a week or 2 veg... 10 flower yeh he could do photos in that time as long as ther from clone, from seed hel be lucky
> 
> well getting all my equipmen mooved outy today no more heaving lekki bills!! plants in 48 hr dark to suk the rest of that water up i been feeding thenm copchop tomorrow night/sunday morning,, cant wait,, but on the other hand yes i canw ait lol i hate trimming
> 
> ...


...........ide fuck it .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...........ide fuck it .


u know aht?? im not even remotely suprised at that lmao


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> what u reckon to an auto outside. mid summer???


Have a look at what dst said man, i had a quick flick through but am a bit busy atm. i wouldn't attempt a pure outdoor grow unless in some sort of a greenhouse but thats just me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

These last 2 want to hurry up and show sex, I'm on a time frame and getting impatient for shenanigans.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These last 2 want to hurry up and show sex, I'm on a time frame and getting impatient for shenanigans.
> 
> View attachment 2612547


yey they look llike i have watered them today,, 

are them spring loaded trimming scossors any good anyone?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

after my next run with the church ,ec, & pe,im knocking growing on the heed until either i get my own house out the fucking way , or its legalized !, got a ginger fuck wit spunk cutlet of a neighbor next door . His carrying on's going to get me busted 4 sure sooner or later ! .
got to get on the road so i can buy ! . going to get fit too , but at 40 odd and not exercised in 20 years ,i think i will have to take it slow , gonna buy a set of weights and a bench & push bike, start eating the right shit. Im 6ft & 17 stone & would love to turn me belly & boobs into summat were im not ashamed to take me top off !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> after my next run with the church ,ec, & pe,im knocking growing on the heed until either i get my own house out the fucking way , or its legalized !, got a ginger fuck wit spunk cutlet of a neighbor next door . His carrying on's going to get me busted 4 sure sooner or later ! .
> got to get on the road so i can buy ! . going to get fit too , but at 40 odd and not exercised in 20 years ,i think i will have to take it slow , gonna buy a set of weights and a bench & push bike, start eating the right shit. Im 6ft & 17 stone & would love to turn me belly & boobs into summat were im not ashamed to take me top off !


lol lol u pot bellyd cunt


----------



## adolff (Apr 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a week or 2 veg... 10 flower yeh he could do photos in that time as long as ther from clone, from seed hel be lucky
> 
> well getting all my equipmen mooved outy today no more heaving lekki bills!! plants in 48 hr dark to suk the rest of that water up i been feeding thenm copchop tomorrow night/sunday morning,, cant wait,, but on the other hand yes i canw ait lol i hate trimming
> 
> ...



*Dont be direspectful to IC3M4L3s mother she is ugly and Ice is an ugly motherfucker also lmfao

Ice we dont want to see you family album ffs lol

*


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yey they look llike i have watered them today,,
> 
> are them spring loaded trimming scossors any good anyone?


I find these bttr than spring loaded
http://www.amazon.co.uk/JAPANESE-YAGIMITSU-QUALITY-BONSAI-SCISSORS/dp/B0032FKRJO/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1365780278&sr=8-8&keywords=japanese+scissors


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

adolff said:


> *Dont be direspectful to IC3M4L3s mother she is ugly and Ice is an ugly motherfucker also lmfao
> 
> Ice we dont want to see you family album ffs lol
> 
> *


lmao adolf haha.. hows tricks pal?



indikat said:


> I find these bttr than spring loaded
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JAPANESE-YAGIMITSU-QUALITY-BONSAI-SCISSORS/dp/B0032FKRJO/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1365780278&sr=8-8&keywords=japanese+scissors


 yeh but ther fucking small arent they? and i dont reckon my local wilkos willstock them


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...........ide fuck it .


you'd fuck a frog if you could stop it hopping long enuff!!!! lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao adolf haha.. hows tricks pal?
> 
> 
> 
> yeh but ther fucking small arent they? and i dont reckon my local wilkos willstock them


Mate i got a 2 pack if fiskars, thin bladed trim scissors and a pair of pruners for £25 from my local garden centre


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao adolf haha.. hows tricks pal?
> 
> 
> 
> yeh but ther fucking small arent they? and i dont reckon my local wilkos willstock them


small in the photo, perfect fukin size fer the job unless u r sum sort of sausage finga s


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2013)

day 15 400w veg pics...............................






















................................thank fk veg time is over ​


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking nice del, they've came on fast eh


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Have a look at what dst said man, i had a quick flick through but am a bit busy atm. i wouldn't attempt a pure outdoor grow unless in some sort of a greenhouse but thats just me.


i got plans for an outdoor auto only grow in a greenhouse this summer, whether they come to fruition tho is another ball game entirely. Don't wanna reveal too much yet but the 3 strains i hope to be involved are Think Different, Auto Mazar and Auto Pineapplegum. It will be both my first auto grow and first outdoor so am looking forward to it. Plan on starting them off around the end of May, 10th of June at the latest. better move me lazy stoner ass and pick the greenhouse up, its been waiting for me in me mates garden for over a year now.....


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Looking nice del, they've came on fast eh


lil rockets m8 lets see how quick they finish, the last lot was 55 days


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

...so can one of you lads give me advice on diet and how & when to exercise ? ,bear in mind im old and knackered ! is it possible for me to become a muscly cunt ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 12, 2013)

insanity workout will make anyone a beast, but you got to be dedicated and it will kill you


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 12, 2013)

what medium you using delvite?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> insanity workout will make anyone a beast, but you got to be dedicated and it will kill you



Yeah I'll second that, I've got P90X and I'll be doing it on some peptides in a few months.

1 hour per day for 90 days, rinse and repeat.

Sa fucking killer for sure but it'll get anybody fit and ripped.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

find out in the next couple days if i start a job, 20-30 hours a week helping with a mates tiling business. only him doing it with his old man running the businness end of things. couldnt be more cushdy! 

hows them autos comin along then redeye?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...so can one of you lads give me advice on diet and how & when to exercise ? ,bear in mind im old and knackered ! is it possible for me to become a muscly cunt ?


If your wanting to lose weight and tone up a bit baz the most important thing is diet gotta cut carbs and fat down to minimal. Start eating fish and chicken a lot more. And I don't mean chippy Nd KFC lol.
Exercise wise you wanna start off with cardio, no point lifting weights till u shit urself if you still have 5 stone of fat strapped to ya. Get something like a tread mill or a spinner.
Once ya have noticed a bit of weight off ya start working on ya muscles,but divide your work out time between cardio and muscle gain. In a way kinda ween ya self of cardio the more weight you lose.
Works for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

P90X training regime results.





A couple of the best results I've seen.


----------



## pon (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...so can one of you lads give me advice on diet and how & when to exercise ? ,bear in mind im old and knackered ! is it possible for me to become a muscly cunt ?


Don't bother it could kill you


----------



## pon (Apr 12, 2013)

Just have a spray tan you tart!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Turned reet iron hoof in here.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

That guy in the first pic yorkie just posted. His abs look weird


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That guy in the first pic yorkie just posted. His abs look weird


Lol, yeah.

It's his genetics, he's got a really high and wide rib cage making him look like he's got a low pigeon chest.

He's about 50 in that pic, forget his name but he won a load of cash and a sponsorship contract for that.


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what medium you using delvite?


 coco compost


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

Aright lads how's tricks? So you lot still talk in about muscles n shit I don't know how you've got the time or energy to workout them days are long gone. Any way just about to have a mice fatty topped up with hash Mmmm mmmmmmm with a fooooookin breeeewwwww yoooouuuttthhhh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

A sweetener for Don!

[video=youtube;TMa8lA05EmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TMa8lA05EmM[/video]

Not everybody's cup of tea but I think she's fit.


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2013)

hmmmmm the magical tattoo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Bet she's naughty in the sack. One clench you'd be inverted.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> hmmmmm the magical tattoo



Wow, well spotted lad!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bet she's naughty in the sack. One clench you'd be inverted.


She looks a bit smoother in this one and yes that guy is her husband!

[video=youtube;0ezOLkvkAtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0ezOLkvkAtQ[/video]


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wow, well spotted lad!


by the looks of it they 2 different blokes m8


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> find out in the next couple days if i start a job, 20-30 hours a week helping with a mates tiling business. only him doing it with his old man running the businness end of things. couldnt be more cushdy!
> 
> hows them autos comin along then redeye?


good luck with that man...think ive got on top of that deficiency now fingers crossed, received my garden lime today aswell so ive added that in see what happens over the next couple of days



The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I'll second that, I've got P90X and I'll be doing it on some peptides in a few months.
> 
> 1 hour per day for 90 days, rinse and repeat.
> 
> Sa fucking killer for sure but it'll get anybody fit and ripped.


i didnt think you would get the results it says but my m8 done it with his girlfriend and there rip big time so simple but you defo get the results


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> by the looks of it they 2 different blokes m8


I reckon it's the same guy but after a couple of runs with the P90X, maybe a year or more's results.

If you look at the first pic of him and then the 4th pic (underneath it) you can see were his skin has gone saggy round his abs as he's lost all the fat but the skin has not regained it's elasticity.

He's trying to make out he's done that in one 90 day run and the's not happening.

The tattoo thing is fucking with my head though!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i didnt think you would get the results it says but my m8 done it with his girlfriend and there rip big time so simple but you defo get the results


I'm not shy, I'll post my progress when I get cracking.

It's the quickest way for me to improve with my physiotherapy work I'm having done (car crash years ago, long story) so I can get back into wind tunnel training for skydiving.


----------



## delvite (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I reckon it's the same guy but after a couple of runs with the P90X, maybe a year or more's results.
> 
> If you look at the first pic of him and then the 4th pic (underneath it) you can see were his skin has gone saggy round his abs as he's lost all the fat but the skin has not regained it's elasticity.
> 
> ...


he definitly had a belly at one time m8 but on closer inspection he must have had his ears pinned or reconstructed aswell, the face just dont match when you look even harder lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> he definitly had a belly at one time m8 but on closer inspection he must have had his ears pinned or reconstructed aswell, the face just dont match when you look even harder lol


Aye, I see what you mean now!

The dodgy cunt must have grown his nose longer too.....

So we'll scrap that one, the rest are legit cos they're linked with the official website.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 12, 2013)

everyone else on here growing in coco?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

Mind you this one looks better.



He could be taking the piss out of his twin brother for being a fat cunt!.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> everyone else on here growing in coco?


........Yep.


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 12, 2013)

has anybody here built a top off res before? im having a bit of a tricky time getting my head around the plumbing for it.


----------



## zVice (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.animations.physics.unsw.edu.au/jw/light/mirrors-and-images.htm

if you looked only at the mirror image which hand would you be shaking?









delvite said:


> by the looks of it they 2 different blokes m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

AYE MOST OF US DO COCO,

just checked mine and all my top bud leaves are yellow! sweet, not looking 4ward to tomorrow tho 

all them photos u see on the before and after shots are bogus as fuk,, no way and ther deffo photoshopped, one pic is dull and the guy looks rough grey colours ect then the after photos are always more colourfull, dude has had haircut and theyve made him look mint with photoshop

BS simplez


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

zVice said:


> http://www.animations.physics.unsw.edu.au/jw/light/mirrors-and-images.htm
> 
> if you looked only at the mirror image which hand would you be shaking?



So you didn't spot the tattoo in time either?.................


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I reckon it's the same guy but after a couple of runs with the P90X, maybe a year or more's results.
> 
> If you look at the first pic of him and then the 4th pic (underneath it) you can see were his skin has gone saggy round his abs as he's lost all the fat but the skin has not regained it's elasticity.
> 
> ...


before and after mate... he had the tattoo after he'd lost weight, been training and probably seen all the other lunkheads with their tatts/sleeves n thought 'i need one of those to go on my huge arms too!!!!!'


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

Unless he's had one maybe similar done much later on the other arm as well, but it's faded too....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for you're thoughts lads, @yorki, what r those "peptoyds" u speak of m8?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...so can one of you lads give me advice on diet and how & when to exercise ? ,bear in mind im old and knackered ! is it possible for me to become a muscly cunt ?



dont do it!! get on the hemp/simpson/weed oil my man...... you'll be fit as a fiddle and banging the bitches for fun again in no time!!!!


----------



## zVice (Apr 12, 2013)

if you mean it being on the wrong arm it's because the shot was taken in the mirror and the other was not

if you mean it being there and not being there then there's no hope.

if you mean something else then no




The Yorkshireman said:


> So you didn't spot the tattoo in time either?.................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She looks a bit smoother in this one and yes that guy is her husband!
> 
> [video=youtube;0ezOLkvkAtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0ezOLkvkAtQ[/video]


I like mine with a bit of a wibble, t n a all the way  that said my birds only just 8 stone, I can laterally pull that.  heads fucked with stress today, think I might be looking at a canny time if I get collared. It's crackers but I'd do more for money offences than if I got coppered for cultivation and supply. The gov agencies are starting to work together. I'm scotch guarding my poopchute pronto


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> before and after mate... he had the tattoo after he'd lost weight, been training and probably seen all the other lunkheads with their tatts/sleeves n thought 'i need one of those to go on my huge arms too!!!!!'


lol oh dear, I've just blown the shot before it up and I can't see a tat on either arm.

He's gone and got matching tat's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Thanks for you're thoughts lads, @yorki, what r those "peptoyds" u speak of m8?


Oh fuck, I've got to cook now and he ask's. lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

My arse hole is still prolapsed from yesterday , I was looking out my bedroom window , when a cop van screeched to a halt outside my house & 4 community support officers piled out ! Fuck me , I thought my numbers up ! , the van then drove off & the coppers walked on by ! Was gonna bail the plants , but I held fast & came threw ! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Thanks for you're thoughts lads, @yorki, what r those "peptoyds" u speak of m8?


Right long story short and I'm off.

They're basically amino acids, synthesised. Amino acids that your body produces naturally.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

One for example is related to melanin and gives you a natural tan without much sun at all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

Others are used in fitness and bodybuilding because they do certain jobs in the body, they're not steroids so don't come with the same side effects.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Right long story short and I'm off.
> 
> They're basically amino acids, synthesised. Amino acids that your body produces naturally.


Lol, sorry Yorkie, I was just looking for some supplements , natural only, coz my liver ain't the best !, that I could take whilst training . Can u guid me m8 ? Can I buy in health shops ? . Enjoy ya scran !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll explain a later about a bigtime body builder who's pulling a scam regarding something similar later, it's a belter.

I have to cook, laters.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

talking of tan have u heard of that tan that chicks are ingecting?? like WTF!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 12, 2013)

ok lads, im off to check and if ready, take down the first of the lovely WW x BB. wish me luck!!! lol photo later of her either still in her pot or upside down, severed below the first node...... brutal!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> talking of tan have u heard of that tan that chicks are ingecting?? like WTF!


Ive heard of that, do they not get them in tablets too, I heard the other day there's new things they take or inject that make u smell like perfume all the time...bet that shits good for ye lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wow, well spotted lad!


different forehead angle, different nipple shape, scar above R eye? hairline?? different blokes?


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aright lads how's tricks? So you lot still talk in about muscles n shit I don't know how you've got the time or energy to workout them days are long gone. Any way just about to have a mice fatty topped up with hash Mmmm mmmmmmm with a fooooookin breeeewwwww yoooouuuttthhhh


orite shawny hard days graft m8?


----------



## zVice (Apr 12, 2013)

this isn't tan but.. 
bagel head? it's like a cum tray







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2208051/Bagel-head-trend-Are-saline-injections-Japans-extreme-beauty-look-yet.html



IC3M4L3 said:


> talking of tan have u heard of that tan that chicks are ingecting?? like WTF!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

Aye is that stuff not ment to be illegal to?


IC3M4L3 said:


> talking of tan have u heard of that tan that chicks are ingecting?? like WTF!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

fuk me everlasting perfum injections and tan too,, wtf lol madness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, sorry Yorkie, I was just looking for some supplements , natural only, coz my liver ain't the best !, that I could take whilst training . Can u guid me m8 ? Can I buy in health shops ? . Enjoy ya scran !


I went for a mix if cod liver oil and t3's. Bit scared but read up an like yorkie says in roundabout page long ways is that the science speaks for itself. Taken safely an in moderation every drug possible is ok. Crystal meth in small doses will help you lose weight, but whatever you juice shoot or shelf (in your case  ) you've still got to go an put the hours in. 

Typing shite I'm high as fuck.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> orite shawny hard days graft m8?


You know it mate. Nah it wwent too bad today just about 10 packs of slabs and some fuckin about a nice early Friday today. How's you pal?


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You know it mate. Nah it wwent too bad today just about 10 packs of slabs and some fuckin about a nice early Friday today. How's you pal?


Yeah m8 good day in the garden, fri steak fer lunch me jtr an cheesequake is lookin mental at 5+ weeks an just popped 3 tuts 4 cola, and a ww and a blueberry into me flower tent bought another carbon filter and fan for the warmer weather ffs....glass of red an a bag of vape..yeah man allis good ta


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...so can one of you lads give me advice on diet and how & when to exercise ? ,bear in mind im old and knackered ! is it possible for me to become a muscly cunt ?


your diet depends on what you want,if you want to lose weight but build muscle then cut the carbs and fatty foods and increase protein,but if you want to bulk then do what I do and eat anything lol but make sure you eat a lot of protein,i do weights at different times as you have to shock your muscles to grow so for a couple of weeks maybe do workouts at midday then for a couple of weeks do it early in the morning,it doesn't matter how old you are anyone can increase muscle and lose fat,ive seen massive 50+ year olds lol just stick to it and you wont regret it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha ha some lad I kno tried them tanning injections and all the creases in his skin like between his fingers and elbows went bright orange. 
We took the piss for weeks.. What a laugh looked like a fucking umpa lumpa lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Others are used in fitness and bodybuilding because they do certain jobs in the body, they're not steroids so don't come with the same side effects.


I take amino's and creatin and most should take whey aswell but I eat so much protein it will just store as fat if I had anymore lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> your diet depends on what you want,if you want to lose weight but build muscle then cut the carbs and fatty foods and increase protein,but if you want to bulk then do what I do and eat anything lol but make sure you eat a lot of protein,i do weights at different times as you have to shock your muscles to grow so for a couple of weeks maybe do workouts at midday then for a couple of weeks do it early in the morning,it doesn't matter how old you are anyone can increase muscle and lose fat,ive seen massive 50+ year olds lol just stick to it and you wont regret it


Cheers trich, sounds good advice, I wanna build muscle & lose fat, I'm bulky enough ! @Don, cheers don, I hope I can stick at it ! .ps Don, what r t3's ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Aye I was told at the end of my normal set of 12 reps to put the weight up by like. 20-5 k for like just 5 reps. Hurt like fuck. Doing 10 k on a cross trainer daily without increasing speed or resistance is easy after a week or so,.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2013)

galaxy s4 or a note 2 hmmmmmmmmmmmmm s4 is 529 and note 2 is around 3-350 only 0.2ghz diffence in cpu but 5mp diffrene in camera hmmmmm

fukit il buy a new sofa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers trich, sounds good advice, I wanna build muscle & lose fat, I'm bulky enough ! @Don, cheers don, I hope I can stick at it ! .ps Don, what r t3's ?


Thyroid stimulant basically, raises your body temp when you work out and I'm told increases oxygen uptake in the lungs. I looked it up afore I used it cos you can get dependant easy. And that's not good so you have to cycle it or mix up the schedule never more than two weeks on. Too much will make you sweat constantly and jittery, it has a half life of about 36 hours.

Apparently what that cyclist That was stripped of loads of medals used Armstrong.


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers trich, sounds good advice, I wanna build muscle & lose fat, I'm bulky enough ! @Don, cheers don, I hope I can stick at it ! .ps Don, what r t3's ?


Baz ya know plants like slightly acidic enviro an they use co2 and breathe out o2, well humans thrive well on a slightly alkaline bias, so increase your macronutrients wiv plenty raw veg drizzled in lemon juice and hemp seed oil, we use o2 and give off co2, man and plant in symbiotic harmony..fuk am high tonite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Delvites tip about spray feeding carbonated water on your veggers works a belter


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Delvites tip about spray feeding carbonated water on your veggers works a belter


agree Don liked it so much in the early days tried to push it on the flowers..guess what big moldy flowers wac


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

I've done it trying to foliar feed late on. The stuff to kill thrips fucks the fan leaves, yellow singes all owa

and much better than stinking bottles of yeasty shite


----------



## pon (Apr 12, 2013)

Am I on the right thread? pics of blokes!!!! wheres all the bud porn? its the girls we like not gaylords.


----------



## pon (Apr 12, 2013)

This is funny as fuck.

[video=youtube;q1uZj7OujvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1uZj7OujvU[/video]


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

pon said:


> This is funny as fuck.
> 
> [video=youtube;q1uZj7OujvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1uZj7OujvU[/video]


fukin cryin laughin oop oop


----------



## pon (Apr 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> P90X training regime results for gaylords.
> 
> View attachment 2612847View attachment 2612848View attachment 2612849View attachment 2612850View attachment 2612851View attachment 2612852
> 
> ...


Nice pics if your a girl ya woman, call yourself a yorkie huh!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> Baz ya know plants like slightly acidic enviro an they use co2 and breathe out o2, well humans thrive well on a slightly alkaline bias, so increase your macronutrients wiv plenty raw veg drizzled in lemon juice and hemp seed oil, we use o2 and give off co2, man and plant in symbiotic harmony..fuk am high tonite


Nice one Indi , I'm gonna get a juicer & start drinking veg & fruit ! , makes me cag if I eat it solid ! Never been a big fruit & veg bloke !


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I topped my superbud and it has 2 shoots so I did it right and my rhino I missed and 4 shoots are coming out,my rhino was mag def and I had to wait over a week for the postie to deliver,but they have both been given plant magic magnecal for the last 2 days and the new growth is green thank fcuk lol,i also bought some super thrive which arrived today and gave them both a dose of that and I had a cooler delivered today because I was having humidity and heat problems 33c and 20% humity,the temps are now 24-26c and 40% humidity, they will start to look a lot better once the new growth gets bigger,cheers for the help


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 12, 2013)

got to make the most of this offer its one of the best ive seen attitude do in a while


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2013)

pon said:


> Nice pics if your a girl ya woman, call yourself a yorkie huh!


...................


----------



## indikat (Apr 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Nice one Indi , I'm gonna get a juicer & start drinking veg & fruit ! , makes me cag if I eat it solid ! Never been a big fruit & veg bloke !


ooh yeah I had to juice fer bout a year to get rid of youthful toxins ahem...fukin green juice every day became a bit manic like had to much energy but health transformed an worked a treat, now we jus get threw a lot of oranges and grapefruit jus cut in half a squeeze wiv ya big strong growers hands straight into the glass


----------



## delvite (Apr 13, 2013)

goooooood morning uk ................................................ .....................
[video=youtube;Mm-Xz66eQUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm-Xz66eQUA[/video]
.................................................. .this guys a fart smella


----------



## pon (Apr 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> goooooood morning uk ................................................ .....................
> 
> .................................................. .this guys a fart smella


Morning buds - Very smart chap delvite. And we dont do owt about it cos not only are we slaves we are sheep with flouride poisoning!!

Check out Erin (she's fit hope she's old enough to say that now)
[video=youtube;92qmQFkYILM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qmQFkYILM[/video]


----------



## indikat (Apr 13, 2013)

delvite said:


> goooooood morning uk ................................................ .....................
> [video=youtube;Mm-Xz66eQUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm-Xz66eQUA[/video]
> .................................................. .this guys a fart smella


this is a work of art imo by stoner freeman MR PASSPORT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=11eLzuwg0LY#!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Afternoon spoonlickers and yes don THIS MEANS U haha


----------



## mark80 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello all uk fellow growers 
just joined the site and also like topping my plants


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Afternoon spoonlickers and yes don THIS MEANS U haha


hows things ice you chopping down this weekend? get the pr0n up already lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2013)

pon said:


> Morning buds - Very smart chap delvite. And we dont do owt about it cos not only are we slaves we are sheep with flouride poisoning!!
> 
> Check out Erin (she's fit hope she's old enough to say that now)
> [video=youtube;92qmQFkYILM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qmQFkYILM[/video]


ide fuck it ....just saying !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

with you on this one baz, not bad ! 
she'd have to get shot of the braces before i let her get wrapped round my peice.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 13, 2013)

*

so finally managed to get my pics uploaded so here is a couple of each plant taken just after a feed this morning, the cheese is looking great to me and the blt is doing not bad now either considering i nearly killed it a week ago,
im feeding the cheese plant 1ml biogrow and 1ml biobloom per litre of water once a week just now and also started the BLT with 1ml biogrow today for its first time,

what u all think so far anyway is it all looking ok?
my setup and everything else is in my thread link in my signature have a look​
View attachment 2614004View attachment 2614005View attachment 2614006View attachment 2614007


*


----------



## indikat (Apr 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ide fuck it ....just saying !


heres the research paper by jennifer luke confirmin the flouride pineal link for the tech minded 
http://www.icnr.com/articles/fluoride-deposition.html


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 13, 2013)

Afternoon rentboys,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Afternoon rentboys,


if we can agree on a price, ya can rent my big ol ass !


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 13, 2013)

Llf, i herd you were only worth half a gram baz


----------



## iiKode (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yey they look llike i have watered them today,,
> 
> are them spring loaded trimming scossors any good anyone?


rubber band on a normal pair, thats what i did, but only for 1 plants dunno how itd work on multiple plants.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> after my next run with the church ,ec, & pe,im knocking growing on the heed until either i get my own house out the fucking way , or its legalized !, got a ginger fuck wit spunk cutlet of a neighbor next door . His carrying on's going to get me busted 4 sure sooner or later ! .
> got to get on the road so i can buy ! . going to get fit too , but at 40 odd and not exercised in 20 years ,i think i will have to take it slow , gonna buy a set of weights and a bench & push bike, start eating the right shit. Im 6ft & 17 stone & would love to turn me belly & boobs into summat were im not ashamed to take me top off !


i used to be like that, but im only 18 lmao i remember swimmin with me t shirt on, now i scare the kids away with my pecks.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 13, 2013)

hi there am new to this web site and new to growing weed can any one help me with a small problem my light goes on then 5 seconds
later it cuts out ????? sum one plz help


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

Alright shit stains how's it goin? Fucking pissing it down were I am.
They didn't turn up this morning closet prob b Monday. Lazy ass Royal Mail lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> hi there am new to this web site and new to growing weed can any one help me with a small problem my light goes on then 5 seconds
> later it cuts out ????? sum one plz help


Sounds like ur lights fucked lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

What light u using?


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 13, 2013)

hi there am new to this web site and new to growing weed can any one help me with a small problem my light goes on then 5 seconds
later it cuts out ????? sum one plz help


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What light u using?


luamnii 600 watt sun blast and lumanii ballest


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 13, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> luamnii 600 watt sun blast and lumanii ballest


its brand new the light the ballest its all new


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> its brand new the light the ballest its all new


Try and plug it in at another socket, if it still happens then spooning is right. it's fooked!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> its brand new the light the ballest its all new


Yeah like 2 timer said try another socket, if not you might have a faulty ballest.
Take it back for a new 1


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

stupid question is the ballast a 600 ?


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright shit stains how's it goin? Fucking pissing it down were I am.
> They didn't turn up this morning closet prob b Monday. Lazy ass Royal Mail lol


aye it probly will be Monday mate. Uch your not in a rush for them,are you


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone recommend where to get my bitcoins instead of paying more then they are actually worth at the moment!?


----------



## indikat (Apr 13, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> hi there am new to this web site and new to growing weed can any one help me with a small problem my light goes on then 5 seconds
> later it cuts out ????? sum one plz help


if it comes on evry time u hit it an then goes off 5 secs later, here are sum posibilitys, socket as above, unlikely but check, the lamp itself whist bein aged is prob functional so it must be faulty ballast, the ovva thing to check is that u are not trippin a relay on the main board v unlikely wiv 1 600, so prob dodgy ballast ....is it digi or mag new or old and what is the rating ?


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Try and plug it in at another socket, if it still happens then spooning is right. it's fooked!


thanks mate it works fine i tried it a socket in my room just means i have to now run a cord to my attic cause the plug up there obv aint very good lol . thanks once again man 

p.s is it safe just to turn my light off at the wall with out a timer lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

you've been framed just aint the same without a fat one or a nice bong


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> thanks mate it works fine i tried it a socket in my room just means i have to now run a cord to my attic cause the plug up there obv aint very good lol . thanks once again man
> 
> p.s is it safe just to turn my light off at the wall with out a timer lol


glad you got it sorted yes its safe, just inconvenient!


----------



## indikat (Apr 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> you've been framed just aint the same without a fat one or a nice bong


What is? red j


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

fuk me avvys are shit on here cant get em to load
wayya think


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

true... nothing like a good old smoke to put things in perspective, just wish there was more of a supply where i am


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> true... nothing like a good old smoke to put things in perspective, just wish there was more of a supply where i am


haven't smoked in well over a week for the 1st time since way back when !


----------



## indikat (Apr 13, 2013)

the missus is fuked off wiv the weather we bin sittin in the tent wiv a bit of uvb goin fer a bit of summer very nice , smoked a j , cunts controllin the weather yet wudnt surprise me but this farmer wont be gettin no crop failures..unless i get the knock


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haven't smoked in well over a week for the 1st time since way back when !


shocking ay its shit over here never used to be this bad


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> shocking ay its shit over here never used to be this bad


Gonna have to put my plants into flower sooner than i wanted to at this rate our kid.
urs flowering yet then? if they're proper autos you should be well underway by now mate.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> aye it probly will be Monday mate. Uch your not in a rush for them,are you


Yeah there's no rush I was thinking of maybe puting 1 outdoor with these clones Nd see how it does,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

i looked today and theres some new pistils so hopefully soon, read the breeders page before it ses they sex around week 4 and they take abit longer than usual if i would of noticed that b4 i would of just done 12/12 from seed i thought i would of been harvesting in a couple of weeks


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

how old are they?
i don't know whats up with all the autos people are growing recently. i've seen like 5 threads in the last couple of days with people growing autos for up to a month and a half on 18/6 or 20/4 and not flowering.
whenever ive done them they show flowers after 2-3 weeks and are chopped in under 9.
if it's been over 4 weeks for you and no buds yet i'd stick on 12/12 mate, they arn't autos.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how old are they?
> i don't know whats up with all the autos people are growing recently. i've seen like 5 threads in the last couple of days with people growing autos for up to a month and a half on 18/6 or 20/4 and not flowering.
> whenever ive done them they show flowers after 2-3 weeks and are chopped in under 9.
> if it's been over 4 weeks for you and no buds yet i'd stick on 12/12 mate, they arn't autos.


i just started my 1st auto, 19 days ago its Big Buddah Cheese auto from attitude, it say on website this strain shud be ready from seed to harvest in 75-90 days even on 18/6 however i am planning on switching to 12/12 anyway about day 30 due to having another plant in same cupboard that isnt an auto,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

around 5 weeks m8, been thinking that myself maybe breeders are letting them out too early? at first i thought it might be because of the deficiency's but only one has it so cant be that, if they dont pick up in the next week there going 12/12 just been trying to hold that off from doing that, yield aint gona be great as it is so flicking to 12/12 is gona be worse but it might have to be done


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

this the one you got redye? https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-white-widow-auto/prod_3520.html
even when it starts flowering your looking at 8-14 weeks flower time.
5 weeks in and not flowering fuck sakes no wonder people are hating on autos this site. flip it now mate honestly. and i'd say dont grow autos again.


----------



## indikat (Apr 13, 2013)

autos indoors...cant see the point , fort they was fer growin down the railway sidings and crop if ya lucky AKdogpiss etc


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

white widow yeah got them from royal queen seeds though but there not breeders...i was high when i ordered them and just thought all autos shown sex at 2-3 weeks and flowered at 4, if i noticed that in the first place could of done a photo with a small veg time or 12/12 in the same time with more yield, will be the last time i do auto's though i know you have had good results with them but this is more hassle than what there worth


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

Any ideas on what medium to use for outdoor?
I think coco might dry out a bit to quick as I'm only gonna b going to the site once a week.


----------



## shawn705 (Apr 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any ideas on what medium to use for outdoor?
> I think coco might dry out a bit to quick as I'm only gonna b going to the site once a week.


pro-mix with mycorizae and amend your soiless mix to the native soil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol fucking autos people nrver learn 12/12 from seed is better an them flowrt times ur talkin u could do 2 week veg then flip im done in 15 weeeeks but I did 6 week veg photos tomorrow


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah seems like bad luck jedi i looked at the reviews on royal queen site for it and there isn't one bad one.
all i can say mate... 12/12 !!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 13, 2013)

if you look at what i wrote ic3 that is exactly what i said, only reason i done em was curiousity got the better of me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fukin waste of money fuk curiosity


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

lol deffo aint a waste of money if they are actually autos
can you get some pics up pal?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lol deffo aint a waste of money if they are actually autos
> can you get some pics up pal?


how are they not?? they cost more that fems and ther using more lekki, for less yeild,, watered down egentics

again

fucking COMPLETE waste of money


----------



## dimebag87 (Apr 13, 2013)

anybody here use hydrotops nutes?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how are they not?? they cost more that fems and ther using more lekki, for less yeild,, watered down egentics
> 
> again
> 
> fucking COMPLETE waste of money


3 afghan kush ryder £28, cheaper then what i paid for my current photo plants..

i grew that strain 4 times in a row harvesting 2 lots every 12-14 or chopping down every 6-7weeks giving me bomb smoke that puts some regular strains to shit

yeh they use more electric but you get quicker harvests. 

i did a few different autos and had good experiances with all of em, the only one i'd do again tho is the afghan.


----------



## delvite (Apr 13, 2013)

good evening uk, not stoppin just droppin a vid in ................................

[video=youtube;1s8DfszgOnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8DfszgOnk[/video]

......................................its that time again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2013)

Alright u lot of fart knockers? Had a nice lazy day smoking my gumby hash a nice few boulders in each joint that'll do nicely


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

qwikker harvests??? lmao not wat im hearing of u lot,, i paid 40 for my 6 photos, so no ther not cheaper!

but watever do waht u wanna do and wait 15 weeks for a harvest that should be done in 7  FAIL.. keep autos for outsides


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright u lot of fart knockers? Had a nice lazy day smoking my gumby hash a nice few boulders in each joint that'll do nicely


Shed and onesi job shawny mate? Lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and wait 15 weeks for a harvest that should be done in 7  FAIL.. keep autos for outsides


edited 
ment to say 2 lots every 12-14 weeks.
outside you aint gonna yield shit mate!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Shed and onesi job shawny mate? Lol


Haha Nah just rockin the joggers mate nice n comfey but Yeh u guessed it I'm in the shed once again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2013)

So then Ice when u choppin mate anytime soon? 9 weeks 2morra it spoons fly's don't it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> white widow yeah got them from royal queen seeds though but there not breeders...i was high when i ordered them and just thought all autos shown sex at 2-3 weeks and flowered at 4, if i noticed that in the first place could of done a photo with a small veg time or 12/12 in the same time with more yield, will be the last time i do auto's though i know you have had good results with them but this is more hassle than what there worth


ive just planted bio diesel mass from advanced seeds,it took 3 days to germ which is longer than normal for me but im pleased ive got it in coco now and hope to get 2 oz from her and veg my photos for another 9-10 weeks under a screen,iand i'll have some diesel while waiting for my photos to flower


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haven't smoked in well over a week for the 1st time since way back when !


I haven't smoked anything in about 3-4 months!!,I stopped because i refuse to pay over £200 an oz and most seller want £250+ so fuck that and I don't like to pay by the gram lol,but im getting an oz of AAA grade indica off bmr and should be here mon or tues from Europe and his sh1ts good


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I haven't smoked anything in about 3-4 months!!,I stopped because i refuse to pay over £200 an oz and most seller want £250+ so fuck that and I don't like to pay by the gram lol,but im getting an oz of AAA grade indica off bmr and should be here mon or tues from Europe and his sh1ts good


I'm with you on this. Was just saying to ic3 yesterday that I just cannot really justify buying from pikely dealers. I'm not gonna pay that much money for the popcorn bullshit wed all just have binned or thrown in the hash bucket. I asked mine what he could do a half for and his answer was "its full price all the way" I don't even really know what that means if I don't know what "full price" is, needless to say he will be an emergency source, I think I'll to without instead of wasting my time with him.

Right now though, fuck weed. I'd execute your family if it meant I could get myself a cigarette. Alas, being a good boy.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm with you on this. Was just saying to ic3 yesterday that I just cannot really justify buying from pikely dealers. I'm not gonna pay that much money for the popcorn bullshit wed all just have binned or thrown in the hash bucket. I asked mine what he could do a half for and his answer was "its full price all the way" I don't even really know what that means if I don't know what "full price" is, needless to say he will be an emergency source, I think I'll to without instead of wasting my time with him.
> 
> Right now though, fuck weed. I'd execute your family if it meant I could get myself a cigarette. Alas, being a good boy.


Here's 20 b&h, . . .I live at 12 wank street, wank town , wanksvil. , let the dog out when ya finished .


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 13, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm with you on this. Was just saying to ic3 yesterday that I just cannot really justify buying from pikely dealers. I'm not gonna pay that much money for the popcorn bullshit wed all just have binned or thrown in the hash bucket. I asked mine what he could do a half for and his answer was "its full price all the way" I don't even really know what that means if I don't know what "full price" is, needless to say he will be an emergency source, I think I'll to without instead of wasting my time with him.
> 
> Right now though, fuck weed. I'd execute your family if it meant I could get myself a cigarette. Alas, being a good boy.


I presume when a dealer says full price they mean £280 as they could sell at £10 a gram but I know some sellers that sell £10 bits at 0.7g and £20 bits at 1.6g lol,the reason im waiting on the oz from bmr is because my bitcoin value went through the roof and I only paid a tenner for it and forgot I had it there and when I checked it was worth £172 per bitcoin lol,they are now worth £60 odd quid but I advise anyone not to buy yet as I think they will go down in value quite a bit,i look at the value regularly and im waiting till they drop below £20 and it may take time but they will and then hopefully shoot back up to where they were a few days ago


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2013)

Screew you and your b&h. Even if I was still smoking I'd not go near those things. Pretty much any straight is a no thanks for me though, ghastly things! 

And yeah, it would make sense if I knew what weight he sold over tenner, but nope, grade A useless fuck, doesn't understand the first thing about being a salesman. I'll shop elsewhere if I can. 

As to bit coins, I personally think that a currency that is so unstable, well, I don't think I want to buy into it in any large way. Just reminds me of how many countries, businesses, people, got completely fucked over because one person shouted "its cold outside" and stock prices plummet taking out half of Europe in the process, that kind of thing. Such fluctuation in a currency in such a short time frame, I do not see that as a good thing. But hey, what do I know, just started an economics a level, so maybe I'll understand things a bit more this time next year


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

fuking 10er for 0.7 scandolouse sient the word

my girls been in dark for 3 days now, redy for the cho chop tomorrow, got a pal from york cummin over, all have lots of lovely amber hairs aprt form the pe,, but ther done but iu remebered i got a mango mixed in with the pe so one maybe that?? lol fucking hell.

b and h fuk that amberleaf FTW!!! 9 qwid for 50 grammes


----------



## shawn705 (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fukin waste of money fuk curiosity


guess youve never heard of m39? lol huge yielding auto flower.... deff worth the money for a cash cropper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

shawn705 said:


> guess youve never heard of m39? lol huge yielding auto flower.... deff worth the money for a cash cropper


NO autos are any good for a ca$h cropper,,

ask tiptop hel tell u about autos i know for a fact hes a huuuge fan of em


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO autos are any good for a ca$h cropper,,
> 
> ask tiptop hel tell u about autos i know for a fact hes a huuuge fan of em


Hahaha. When people think of the term cash crop, they never seem to consider the notion of repeat trade. Yield all you want, if its crap, then you'll dry up eventually. Think Mexican brick weed or soap bar. Soap bar is a killer cash crop, know what, it no longer sells because everyone knows what crap it is.

If you are concerned with cash cropping, then read deals 12/12 thread. Find yourself a good photo, and do it right. There are good autos in terms of quality, but not both quliaty and quantity. Photos however, there are a gazillion choices, and some of em will put your ass on the floor and yield you ounces and ounces from 12/12, taking just a week longer than an auto. Not to mention they cost more to grow, especially if using prop per lights. The only argument I have ever agreed on in terms of using autos is for outdoor growing.


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 13, 2013)

shawn705 said:


> guess youve never heard of m39? lol huge yielding auto flower.... deff worth the money for a cash cropper


If yer into autos(im not) i have some useful info, picked up from a auto master. ill send you another lllllong ass email in that regard. lol he told me so much shit, its not even funny. but he also devoted 2 yyears to autos


----------



## pon (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO autos are any good for a ca$h cropper,,
> 
> ask tiptop hel tell u about autos i know for a fact hes a huuuge fan of em


I love autos and some are crap 11grams yielder!!!!!!!!!! Dutch Passion the gang who first started good genetic autos now have Think D!fferent take a look at the vid. I got 1 on the go & its just about to go crazy. She's the one held in with chicken wire so she don't escape 30 days from seed & showing sex at day 28.


[video=youtube;_bIbGxFMZGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bIbGxFMZGo[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

thats what i thnk of autos


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

pon said:


> I love autos and some are crap 11grams yielder!!!!!!!!!! Dutch Passion the gang who first started good genetic autos now have Think D!fferent take a look at the vid. I got 1 on the go & its just about to go crazy. She's the one held in with chicken wire so she don't escape 30 days from seed & showing sex at day 28.


Have seen that vid before crazy grow!
let us know how yours goes...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

here's what i think of autos.. just for ic3 

just to show you the fat nugs / big plants you can achieve from them.. probs wont change your views on them even though you probably haven't grown 1. I don't know how anyone can knock it being chopped 8-9 weeks from planting.

different pics taken from nearly all of my auto grows...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

1st of them buds look flacid unlike nice dence

second as ttt said yeild is all well and good but if its shite, then wats the point,, fact is 12012 gets better results for cheaper lekki bill and autos are more dear to buy.

no i aint grown em and never would,,


----------



## pon (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Have seen that vid before crazy grow!
> let us know how yours goes...


Will do it's also on the auto grow forum from seed but there's no bugger ever about there but me!
https://www.rollitup.org/groups/autoflowering-grow-d3118-dutch-passion-think-different-auto.html


----------



## pon (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1st of them buds look flacid unlike nice dence
> 
> second as ttt said yeild is all well and good but if its shite, then wats the point,, fact is 12012 gets better results for cheaper lekki bill and autos are more dear to buy.
> 
> no i aint grown em and never would,,


You can get some sweet smoke off em & I can play with my girls 21 hours out of 24 each day.
stick with photo for commercial grows tho although dunno wot TD would be like 12/12 from seed?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1st of them buds look flacid






besides i didn't grow them for yield especially man i did them for the experiance and to smoke them.
as you see some of them do yeild well , some don't. more often then not the ones that don't yeild well are the more potent... anyway what were you's just talking about ca$h crops. the grower isn't gonna care less if he yeilds 2-3 oz per auto and it isn't the best grade, he's gettin paid!

heres one i didn't throw in, a real skinny bud producing pheno... but i can say that stuff would have you lights out on your arse matey.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

anyway rant over..
not saying they come anywhere close to the proper / parent strains because they dont, apart from the afghan but there are gonna be others out there that perform like it,
but if you want a fast harvest for smoke or $ then they are not a waste of time or dosh IMO.

pon i had a look bro but i don't know how to comment ? never been in that part of the site before...?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2013)

38 grammes,, wats that 30- grammes stalk and 8 grammes bud,,lmao


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a advanced seeds bio diesel mass on the go so I can have bud while im waiting for the photos to flower, I just hope it is as strong as other growers say it is, its my first auto ive ever grown but I think if a grower is going to veg for a long period then an auto or two will come in handy and stop the need to pick a bud or two early from the the photos I have heard that bcn diesel is a very strong auto but the yield isn't great where as bio diesel mass has 17% thc 300-400g per sqm on the description but we'll have to wait and see ive not seen any bad feedback on bio diesel mass in terms of yield or quality,but id sacrifice yield for quality all the time id be happy with anything over an oz if its quality weed and I hope autos aint as sh1t as many people say they are


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> here's what i think of autos.. just for ic3
> 
> just to show you the fat nugs / big plants you can achieve from them.. probs wont change your views on them even though you probably haven't grown 1. I don't know how anyone can knock it being chopped 8-9 weeks from planting.
> 
> different pics taken from nearly all of my auto grows...


great looking plants m8,do autos still taste like normal weed and get you stoned? I have an auto on the go and ive never grown one or smoke one b4,im hoping it will be good though as ive heard good feedback from everyone that has grown it (bio diesel mass) aslong as it has flavour like nice weed has and it gets me high,i don't care if its not super strong i'll just smoke more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2013)

auto's are for impatient growers. simple as that really. if you research ruderallis, the fastest cannabis plant of them all you'll realise it's like a host. it's shit, yield, and practically no taste it just speeds up and dilutes to some degree the other parent. 

canny if you've got space in your veg garden just chuck one in and forget it's like a brucey bonus when time comes, but a full tent of them is just daft. a 600 w lamp on for 18 hours instead of 12 a day is going to add a chunk onto your bill. if it's in with your cfls in veg it won't be very dense but still better cared for than junk of the street. 

and 2timEr you should check BB's deep blue it finished 9 weeks 12/12 from seed. there's plenty more about as well. 

ruderallis is total gash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Well well missed another debate last night bloody fell asleep on sofa again ha ha I was only a little bit smashed  IMO autos look a bit shitty never grown one tho and if I ever do it will go outdoors I got 2 free with my last order I might just stick em in the garden?and I've never done the dark period before harvest does it deck make the trichs swell???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2013)

some say it does some say it doesn't personally i don't do it. think about it in terms of sun light. if a plant suddenly gets no light it will do what? make more bud that it will do nothing with? more likely throw bananas in a last ditch to survive.

resin profile is dependent on light and conditions. you'd be far better off lowering the room humidity for the last week or two so the terpins and cannabinoids ( 36 ish) of them will think it's environment has become drier and hostile as the suns scorching them. so what does it do. (same as if you run MH and HID or also UVB light) it engineers thc crystals as almost sunblock for it's surroundings. dehumidifier in the last week or two will swell crystals much more than 2 days dark. what exactly that one does i have no fucking idea or see no benefit in? i could be wrong.

of course having a dehumidifier on during lights off will raise temp and you'll have to water a bit more obv


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I have a advanced seeds bio diesel mass on the go so I can have bud while im waiting for the photos to flower, I just hope it is as strong as other growers say it is, its my first auto ive ever grown but I think if a grower is going to veg for a long period then an auto or two will come in handy and stop the need to pick a bud or two early from the the photos I have heard that bcn diesel is a very strong auto but the yield isn't great where as bio diesel mass has 17% thc 300-400g per sqm on the description but we'll have to wait and see ive not seen any bad feedback on bio diesel mass in terms of yield or quality,but id sacrifice yield for quality all the time id be happy with anything over an oz if its quality weed and I hope autos aint as sh1t as many people say they are


Yo trich, I've done a biodiesel mass - it was a crap yeilder for me but still a very nice smoke. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog25869-advanced-biodiesel-mass-auto-day.html


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> anyway rant over..
> not saying they come anywhere close to the proper / parent strains because they dont, apart from the afghan but there are gonna be others out there that perform like it,
> but if you want a fast harvest for smoke or $ then they are not a waste of time or dosh IMO.
> 
> pon i had a look bro but i don't know how to comment ? never been in that part of the site before...?


2timer, I think you have to sign up to that group to comment - tis in my journal as well 
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog27390-dutch-passion-think-different.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeh man I see what mean I think its all personal choice aint it. I think its Cuz they haven't seen there plants properly for a few days when they finally get round to harvesting them in the light they just look better? God knows Lol. Just fookin rubbed me eye with a sticky finger BASTARD


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

big yawns - goooooooood sunday morning 

[video=youtube;Pj2iarDb85Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2iarDb85Y[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Alreet there del boy what u sayin then mate?


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet there del boy what u sayin then mate?


alls good on my end m8, just got 4 KC brains NL special to add to my fridge. looks like im gunna have to prep another veg area because the critical mother is gunna need butchered again soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> alls good on my end m8, just got 4 KC brains NL special to add to my fridge. looks like im gunna have to prep another veg area because the critical mother is gunna need butchered again soon


Good good. Another veg area bloody ell someone's gonna have a nice harvest I'm on week 9 today reckon there gonna go another 2 weeks then its chop time


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good. Another veg area bloody ell someone's gonna have a nice harvest I'm on week 9 today reckon there gonna go another 2 weeks then its chop time


 just keeping the good strains in my library m8, time flies when ur havin fun  not long now dont get itchy fingers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> just keeping the good strains in my library m8, time flies when ur havin fun  not long now dont get itchy fingers


It sure does mate. Ha ha if my trimmers weren't downstairs yesterday a branch would be hanging right now Lol so I tied it up instead I'm gagging to chop it mate but don't worry they'll get all the time they want


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

just posting what im watching.......................................... ................
[video=youtube;dVUU3p5iHMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUU3p5iHMA[/video]
..............................................did you know you dont exist


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Good afternoon folks, how are we today? Hope Chelsea fuck man city today!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> just posting what im watching.......................................... ................
> [video=youtube;dVUU3p5iHMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUU3p5iHMA[/video]
> ..............................................did you know you dont exist


ive known i haven't existed for years now don , just ask the mrs !, any way, just ignore this, coz i haven't typed it, coz im not here. Ive never been thought of ever in the history of time, i don't even know what the fuck im doing here coz i never said it ! ...you get the jist anyway.
ps, im a big ying & yang man, love u Del ! (not in a sexual way !)


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

and onto part 2 ( already seen it but watching again............................................. ....................
[video=youtube;eYDwWbDhCEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYDwWbDhCEg[/video]
.................................................. ....................we look so hard at the enviroment of our 
plants but have we looked at ours ( humanitys enviroment  ) in such depth


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ive known i haven't existed for years now don , just ask the mrs !, any way, just ignore this, coz i haven't typed it, coz im not here. Ive never been thought of ever in the history of time, i don't even know what the fuck im doing here coz i never said it ! ...you get the jist anyway.


 if im not here i was never really there


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> if im not here i was never really there


stop now Del , me brain's throbbing !


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Really interested in all that stuff. But fuck my its a mind fuck after a while trying to make sense of it in my head lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Really interested in all that stuff. But fuck my its a mind fuck after a while trying to make sense of it in my head lol


its just a language you dont recognise or you have forgotten


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> stop now Del , me brain's throbbing !


lol i was born with a throbbing head m8, you cant make sense of an explosion until the energy has settled


----------



## TicKle (Apr 14, 2013)

talk about sunday morning wake and bake, head's wrecked after watching first video, dunno if i can take in the second just yet, another joint an i'll give it a watch :/


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Aye there's nothing better than watching those vids stoned


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

TicKle said:


> talk about sunday morning wake and bake, head's wrecked after watching first video, dunno if i can take in the second just yet, another joint an i'll give it a watch :/


 just get the knowledge in and let wisdom sort it out, its the natural way


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye there's nothing better than watching those vids stoned


haha if you get down to it you can figure and prove you were born stoned and you will die stoned


----------



## budman111 (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha if you get down to it you can figure and prove you were born stoned and you will die stoned


Top philosophy LOL


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha if you get down to it you can figure and prove you were born stoned and you will die stoned


Right over my head I'm afraid lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

budman111 said:


> Top philosophy LOL


 lol philosophy is mind theory this is fact - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocannabinoid_system - what would your answer be if i told you i have the philosophers stone 

in books and scripts comes knowledge but philosophy is love of wisdom


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Right over my head I'm afraid lol


 lol you mean to tell me you dont know how you work


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

_*HELP!!! Delvite, Closetgardener, Pon, Beechy, Shawny, bazoomer......anyone.
*_
one of my ww x bb hermed on me, gutted, pulled her and chopped her but worried now the others might be infected, how long have i got before it shows or should i just chop the lot anyways, week early on the 10 weeks i said i'd let em go... what i can do????


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

bring on part 3  .................................................
[video=youtube;7p_RD-S7INM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p_RD-S7INM[/video]
..........................il watch this then stick my foot up the covernents arse on halo


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> and onto part 2 ( already seen it but watching again............................................. ....................
> [video=youtube;eYDwWbDhCEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYDwWbDhCEg[/video]
> .................................................. ....................we look so hard at the enviroment of our
> plants but have we looked at ours ( humanitys enviroment  ) in such depth


looks like ur into the same stuff as i am.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> _*HELP!!! Delvite, Closetgardener, Pon, Beechy, ......anyone.
> *_
> one of my ww x bb hermed on me, gutted, pulled her and chopped her but worried now the others might be infected, how long have i got before it shows or should i just chop the lot anyways, week early on the 10 weeks i said i'd let em go... what i can do????


strange whos the breeder? i did x-line ww x bb with no probs. do you have any noticable issuses - light leaks,stress? hermed or pollinated


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> looks like ur into the same stuff as i am.


we are born into it m8 were just conditioned to forget or not take notice of it, its really good going through it with higher understanding if you get my drift


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> _*HELP!!! Delvite, Closetgardener, Pon, Beechy, Shawny, bazoomer......anyone.
> *_
> one of my ww x bb hermed on me, gutted, pulled her and chopped her but worried now the others might be infected, how long have i got before it shows or should i just chop the lot anyways, week early on the 10 weeks i said i'd let em go... what i can do????


Doc, you'll just have to keep a very close eye on t'others, see bananas and whip it out - both trainwreck i did last year hermed a week before the due date.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> bring on part 3  .................................................
> [video=youtube;7p_RD-S7INM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p_RD-S7INM[/video]
> ..........................il watch this then stick my foot up the covernents arse on halo


look on disclosetruthtv on youtube, check out their aincient knowledge section.


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> besides i didn't grow them for yield especially man i did them for the experiance and to smoke them.
> as you see some of them do yeild well , some don't. more often then not the ones that don't yeild well are the more potent... anyway what were you's just talking about ca$h crops. the grower isn't gonna care less if he yeilds 2-3 oz per auto and it isn't the best grade, he's gettin paid!
> 
> heres one i didn't throw in, a real skinny bud producing pheno... but i can say that stuff would have you lights out on your arse matey.


nice lookin bud wat was its Dry weight m8


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

im going from - 314.16 - anyone know this riddle


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> look on disclosetruthtv on youtube, check out their aincient knowledge section.


ive watched most of these on disclosure and they're mind numbingly awesome.


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> looks like ur into the same stuff as i am.


And me I'm into that shite - we've all been deceived. The shape of colas is PHI si happy days


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> ive watched most of these on disclosure and they're mind numbingly awesome.


same, im right into the ancient history tales an that, also the ufo and alien shyte...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> And me I'm into that shite - we've all been deceived. The shape of colas is PHI si happy days


its mad, that 1 god is more believable than billions of different planets and people laugh when you say aliens exist. lmao the popes a joke...


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> same, im right into the ancient history tales an that, also the ufo and alien shyte...


an open mind is a real asset


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

outsiders reading this are gonna think paranoid stoned drug dealers lmfao...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> strange whos the breeder? i did x-line ww x bb with no probs. do you have any noticable issuses - light leaks,stress? hermed or pollinated


temps fluctating a little more than usual due to outside temps but thats it, pretty stable conditions throughout, the 7 remaining look, or at least looked, 2 days ago, like pure females, i even went as far as to comment on how well Female seeds had done to stabilise the strain the day before i found the herm.... sods fkn law. am going there now to check. they only got a week left, should i pull them all... just in case? and deffo hermed, no male anything anywhere near, unless the neighbours got a grow on too which i doubt... they're about 85


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye there's nothing better than watching those vids stoned


Nowt better than doing anything stoned


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> same, im right into the ancient history tales an that, also the ufo and alien shyte...


yeah and terrence mckenna, graham hancock, etc. etc. my heads fucked with it all... the aliens are here, they've landed... in my fkn growroom the nanner bastards.... grrrr lol


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

In t' bible it says sons of gods were cast down to earth - all those greek gods were real. Appolyon the destroyer was alexander the great - if you look at some old coins of him he had horns - why name space ships after greek gods?
[video=youtube;Hg2nB5mrZbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg2nB5mrZbE[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;X4k8pdJ2so4]http://youtu.be/X4k8pdJ2so4[/video]


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> outsiders reading this are gonna think paranoid stoned drug dealers lmfao...


lol or another take would be free humans looking outside the box and having a stoner experience to try and increase the speed at which we can perceive information 



DrOfWelshMagic said:


> temps fluctating a little more than usual due to outside temps but thats it, pretty stable conditions throughout, the 7 remaining look, or at least looked, 2 days ago, like pure females, i even went as far as to comment on how well Female seeds had done to stabilise the strain the day before i found the herm.... sods fkn law. am going there now to check. they only got a week left, should i pull them all... just in case? and deffo hermed, no male anything anywhere near, unless the neighbours got a grow on too which i doubt... they're about 85


lol oldies do it best they could be owners of a seed company for all we know  ww x bb has a late finish at 13 weeks to bring out the ww in it but can be chopped from week 10 forwards. id say just keep the hermie eye open n let em finish


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yeah and terrence mckenna, graham hancock, etc. etc. my heads fucked with it all... the aliens are here, they've landed... in my fkn growroom the nanner bastards.... grrrr lol


pmsl


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> In t' bible it says sons of gods were cast down to earth - all those greek gods were real. Appolyon the destroyer was alexander the great - if you look at some old coins of him he had horns - why name space ships after greek gods?
> [video=youtube;Hg2nB5mrZbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg2nB5mrZbE[/video]


i found all comes from one soure, gods are a product of the human mind as is all info. mind brings info into the perspective rehlm where it is or becomes a reality to who uses it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> _*HELP!!! Delvite, Closetgardener, Pon, Beechy, Shawny, bazoomer......anyone.
> *_
> one of my ww x bb hermed on me, gutted, pulled her and chopped her but worried now the others might be infected, how long have i got before it shopws or should i just chop the lot anyways, week early on the 10 weeks i said i'd let em go... what i can do????



Nah man don't chop em I had a 2 hermies killed one of em and another one of my gth (Betty) had balls so I pulled em off and now she's 9 week in flower no nanas just I've found 1 seed on her what's one seed fuck all mate


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Just rolled a fat one - i'm off for a burn on me bike pop into halfords get some brake fluid, might go maccy dee for a coffee? laters


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah man don't chop em I had a 2 hermies killed one of em and another one of my gth (Betty) had balls so I pulled em off and now she's 9 week in flower no nanas just I've found 1 seed on her what's one seed fuck all mate


yeah innit, im just shitting myself im gonna be left with only fkn seeds and hermy ones at that...


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

ok growers im out for now or........................................... i was never here so i could never be in to say im out or is me saying im out actually bringing the out and in to my existence because in the first there was voice/sound/vibration that gave form  lol peace in/out/whatever! happy growing - or are we lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Drwelshmagic, the nanners are probly the BB genetics coming out in it. I've read bb is very hermi prone. I'd pull them off and keep a really good eye out for more


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

hi since I added magnecal and superthrive to the feeds my plants seem to grow healthier and my plants now seem to be growing quicker is this because I sorted the ph issue or do plant grow quicker once they get to a certain stage,the mistake I made early on was planting strait into 25litre pots as it takes ages to grow as the root system is growing into a pot this size,gonna take the kids to the park now on their bikes


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Once they establish their roots they take off


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Drwelshmagic, the nanners are probly the BB genetics coming out in it. I've read bb is very hermi prone. I'd pull them off and keep a really good eye out for more


i would concur, been there done that .


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

I just sent some seeds to someone and one of them was ww x bb. Hopefully he'll get a pheno that doesn't herm. I suppose tho like del says if your not bothered about bringing the ww out in it you can take it at 10 weeks.


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 14, 2013)

sup fellow uk grower's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> _*HELP!!! Delvite, Closetgardener, Pon, Beechy, Shawny, bazoomer......anyone.
> *_
> one of my ww x bb hermed on me, gutted, pulled her and chopped her but worried now the others might be infected, how long have i got before it shows or should i just chop the lot anyways, week early on the 10 weeks i said i'd let em go... what i can do????





DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yeah innit, im just shitting myself im gonna be left with only fkn seeds and hermy ones at that...


You should be OK mate just keep a very close eye in em and if you take any balls off or anything make sure your fingers are wet trough just incase there's any pollen knockin about


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Been without boost for the past week don't know whether to send the gurt to the grow shop n get some 2morra or just leave it I got 2-3 week left MAX what u reckon? Its not like theve much more growing to do


----------



## TicKle (Apr 14, 2013)

Well Delvite, after the vid this morning, and several joints of smelly fingerez, i've spent the day so far surfing youtube (35 an sat with helter skelter 99 blasting out!) neighbours must love me 

gone on some mad philosophy trip lol, with the loss i've had in my short time of not really being here, i accept with open arms any theories exploring this kind of stuff...

You actually made me smile today delvite....much love to you mate!

was gunna watch the footy, but fuck that, where's the rolling tray!


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Well Delvite, after the vid this morning, and several joints of smelly fingerez, i've spent the day so far surfing youtube (35 an sat with helter skelter 99 blasting out!) neighbours must love me
> 
> gone on some mad philosophy trip lol, with the loss i've had in my short time of not really being here, i accept with open arms any theories exploring this kind of stuff...
> 
> ...


Back from my ride - got piss wet through - what's all that about!! 'kin uk weather.

I used to be an MC in my day - They called me MC Stoolie cos I talk a load of shit 
mana mista mana mista come & have a look at my blister!


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Bred with our women & dogs & cats etc - Men of renown

[video=youtube;FC8wWsBKc88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC8wWsBKc88[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Fookin organic produce - years ago we used to call it food.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> Bred with our women & dogs & cats etc - Men of renown
> 
> [video=youtube;FC8wWsBKc88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC8wWsBKc88[/video]


are they Ice's relatives bones ? hes a big fooker !


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

like it Del, I was resonating on the love vibration this am wiv kidz in garden stripped to the waste playin football in the 2 hours of sunshine we got...through the gate come two gents in suits wiv cases and docs...fear vibration takes over...WHO THE FUK R U AND WAT DO U WANT?...ummm we are the jehovahs...pmsl ha ha those boys take some risks dont they , um not todays lads eh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2013)

thats the pe huge ass main buds! couldnt be arsed taking snaps of the rest./


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking fucking great Ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2013)

all hung drying now il get pics of hanging stuff later


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2615591View attachment 2615592View attachment 2615593View attachment 2615594
> 
> thats the pe huge ass main buds! couldnt be arsed taking snaps of the rest./


fukin ell m8 must be freezin in ur tent wiv all that ice...nice fat stinkin bud by the look of it


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

nice fade on that last one u timed N about perfect imo for yield taste optimisation


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2013)

coz im just that fucking good!! hahaha,, the main cola on one went rite down into the plant its about the size of a 1 litre pepsi bottle. fuking well happy,, got sum nasty scissors to dry too,, fucking thick with shizzlemenizzle, and aye all stinky sticky frosty goodness

6 week veg 9 weeks flower WOOHOO! TOLD YA THEY LIKED THAT SON t BULB


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

run out of room in the veg tent...no love i cant put the tomatoes in there, fuk it free seed experiment time , 12/12 from seed big bud x nl into flower lets see wat it yields, fukin sik from seed plant is finally reviving og18hb summin fukin yanks an names looks like bannana leaves not mj, the one armed tut has been transplanted to a no 10 smart pot to bury all the damage and get adventitious roots hopefully an evrything else is looking lush


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> Bred with our women & dogs & cats etc - Men of renown
> 
> [video=youtube;FC8wWsBKc88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC8wWsBKc88[/video]


There were giants upon the Earth
in those days and also thereafter too,
When the sons of God
came in unto the daughters of men
and they bare children to them
the same Mighty Men of old,
Men of Renown ( feckin stoners )


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> like it Del, I was resonating on the love vibration this am wiv kidz in garden stripped to the waste playin football in the 2 hours of sunshine we got...through the gate come two gents in suits wiv cases and docs...fear vibration takes over...WHO THE FUK R U AND WAT DO U WANT?...ummm we are the jehovahs...pmsl ha ha those boys take some risks dont they , um not todays lads eh


dont you just h8 it when ur funs interupted, you should have handed them a notice removing their implied right of access along with a fee list for your time the cheeky fkrs lol at least cristianity is confined and cant cold call you - knock knock..............whos there? .................jesus!..............are you sure ur not david icke! pmsl


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> run out of room in the veg tent...no love i cant put the tomatoes in there, fuk it free seed experiment time , 12/12 from seed big bud x nl into flower lets see wat it yields, fukin sik from seed plant is finally reviving og18hb summin fukin yanks an names looks like bannana leaves not mj, the one armed tut has been transplanted to a no 10 smart pot to bury all the damage and get adventitious roots hopefully an evrything else is looking lush


sounds like you have had a busy un m8


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

haha mint..............................................................


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah Del I was already wiv the patter in case they were really bad news, done to a fed once before and he jus walked off..it works..but fuk me takes a bit the first time due to the programming ...u must obey uniform..anyways jehovahs r harmless idiots who dont nik ur grow but yeah keep ya Charles Taze illuminatti bs religion (geezer is buried in wiv pyramid an all seein eye on his tombstone) to ya selfs cos i dont no wat to say wen me daughter asks " Daddy who were those men in funny clothes? "


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> There were giants upon the Earth
> in those days and also thereafter too,
> When the sons of God
> came in unto the daughters of men
> ...


niburu giants, yeah from planet x apparently, or designed by the annunaki whom are apparently from planet x too.


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> niburu giants, yeah from planet x apparently, or designed by the annunaki whom are apparently from planet x too.


is that the planet X that is goin to collide wiv earth an destroy us in ...2012?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> is that the planet X that is goin to collide wiv earth an destroy us in ...2012?


nope and the 2012 thing wasnt the end of the world it was the start of the end of the world, the myan calender said that(or the start of the end of the world as in government takeover for some conspiracy theorists ) but news automatically suggests the world was ending for more views and hits. they have seen the planet x rift through space, the same way they found all the planets in our solar system, each planet moves with the gravitational field on each planet, so mars would move because jupiter is pulling it, same goes for pluto it is being pulled by an unknown object (planet x and its dark star)


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah Del I was already wiv the patter in case they were really bad news, done to a fed once before and he jus walked off..it works..but fuk me takes a bit the first time due to the programming ...u must obey uniform..anyways jehovahs r harmless idiots who dont nik ur grow but yeah keep ya Charles Taze illuminatti bs religion (geezer is buried in wiv pyramid an all seein eye on his tombstone) to ya selfs cos i dont no wat to say wen me daughter asks " Daddy who were those men in funny clothes? "


lol it does m8 and programming is a bitch. lol this thing has been going on alot longer than him m8, the eye of providence was just adopted by the illuminati - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Providence - 

english -







egypt - 







eye of horas 3000bc - 







maybe a christian version - 







it goes back thousands of years, im still tracing it back to 6000 bc. dont you just love the language of symbolism


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> niburu giants, yeah from planet x apparently, or designed by the annunaki whom are apparently from planet x too.


planet x is theory atm


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol it does m8 and programming is a bitch. lol this thing has been going on alot longer than him m8, the eye of providence was just adopted by the illuminati - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Providence -
> 
> english -
> 
> ...


the pyramids say enough 5000 years old, still nobody knows how exactly they were built, giants, ancient sound technology, or aliens/gods. Apparently they were like sattelite dishes, beaming signals into outer space, but still on some of them there is a 30ft top missing on some of them, that would be made from precious metals/stone. Also the evidence that everything is better inside a pyramid, ie you are smarter inside a pyramid, plants grow quicker etc invisable feilds or somthing around them.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nope and the 2012 thing wasnt the end of the world it was the start of the end of the world, the myan calender said that(or the start of the end of the world as in government takeover for some conspiracy theorists ) but news automatically suggests the world was ending for more views and hits. they have seen the planet x rift through space, the same way they found all the planets in our solar system, each planet moves with the gravitational field on each planet, so mars would move because jupiter is pulling it, same goes for pluto it is being pulled by an unknown object (planet x and its dark star)


i was the end of " A world " i dont know about you but i feel the change already my mind is on fire


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the pyramids say enough 5000 years old, still nobody knows how exactly they were built, giants, ancient sound technology, or aliens/gods. Apparently they were like sattelite dishes, beaming signals into outer space, but still on some of them there is a 30ft top missing on some of them, that would be made from precious metals/stone


ah yes the 5000 year old monument built on top of an even older one, check out whats under the gr8 pyramid


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> planet x is theory atm


yeah but its a fuckin goodun, goes back quite a bit people talking of a 3600 year cycle creating massive disasters on its way here. 1800 years here and back.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> i was the end of " A world " i dont know about you but i feel the change already my mind is on fire


North korea? could of been a prediction into a new stage of humanity, we havnt had an extreme war in a while, using all of our advanced hidden technology on an enemy, but i think we will once the nukes start goin off./


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah but its a fuckin goodun, goes back quite a bit people talking of a 3600 year cycle creating massive disasters on its way here. 1800 years here and back.


 lol il know if the fooker drops on my head lol, heres the info if your interested  - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru_cataclysm - wor zach can spin a good yarn


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol il know if the fooker drops on my head lol, heres the info if your interested  - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru_cataclysm - wor zach can spin a good yarn


Yeah iv been researching all that for a wqhile now, i dont agree it will hit earth it never has in the past. or we wouldnt be here


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> North korea? could of been a prediction into a new stage of humanity, we havnt had an extreme war in a while, using all of our advanced hidden technology on an enemy, but i think we will once the nukes start goin off./


dont make that mistake, war is not natural it runs on agenda 

according to nostradamus-predictions, the great 3rd world war should take place in 2013.................................prediction or plan ??????

Here Are Nostradamus&#8217;s World War III Prophecies:

Nostradamus&#8217;s World War III Prophecy:


&#8220;The Anti-Christ three very soon Annihilates,

Twenty-seven bloody years his war will last.

Heretics dead, captive, exiled.

Water red hail cover the Earth.&#8221;

Nostradamus&#8217;s World War III Prophecy:

&#8220;One who the infernal Gods of Hannibal

Will cause to be born, terror to all mankind,

Never more horror nor the newspapers

tell of worse in the past,

Then will come to the Italians through Babylon.&#8221;


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

Bostonian astronomer Percival Lowell became convinced that the planets Uranus and Neptune had slight discrepancies in their orbits

not direct proof but its a start i suppose.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> dont make that mistake, war is not natural it runs on agenda


No but it sure would reveal alot of secrets if it got as far as ww3, russia jumping in, people seeing american ufos/deathray what ever advanced technology they have, then they cant hide anymore, alot more will come out aswell maybe even some shit from the pegasus program, teleporting soldiers into another country is a massive advantage. I know all this is just a theory but im convinced.

Maybe the start of a real type 1 civilisation, altho Dr Michio Kaku says we still have another 100 years to go. But apparently the government is 50-100 years more advanced than we think, letting bits and bobs out ie, ipad and all this new slim technology.


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol it does m8 and programming is a bitch. lol this thing has been going on alot longer than him m8, the eye of providence was just adopted by the illuminati - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Providence -
> 
> english -
> 
> ...


Charles Taze Russell buried under a pyramid


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> No but it sure would reveal alot of secrets if it got as far as ww3, russia jumping in, people seeing american ufos/deathray what ever advanced technology they have, then they cant hide anymore, alot more will come out aswell maybe even some shit from the pegasus program, teleporting soldiers into another country is a massive advantage. I know all this is just a theory but im convinced.
> 
> Maybe the start of a real type 1 civilisation, altho Dr Michio Kaku says we still have another 100 years to go. But apparently the government is 50-100 years more advanced than we think, letting bits and bobs out ie, ipad and all this new slim technology.


teleportation is possible, look up - spooky motion at a distance - its physics but its fun


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> Charles Taze Russell buried under a pyramid


 must be a small one lol i cant see it oj 



oh there it is..............................................................






........................try reading the symbolism


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> teleportation is possible, look up - spooky motion at a distance - its physics but its fun


i know its possible, same with invisibilaty they already have it, also this 3d printing is mad, people already wanting to 3d print meat, imagine that humans pulling all the right particles together to create anything we could dream of, unlimited fuel please?


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i know its possible, same with invisibilaty they already have it, also this 3d printing is mad, people already wanting to 3d print meat, imagine that humans pulling all the right particles together to create anything we could dream of, unlimited fuel please?


unlimited fuel? nichola tesla! its how they lit egypt wirelesly thats why morgan pulled the funding, he new where nic was goin with it  invisibility .................................................. ...................

[video=youtube;pc7c-K5xHQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc7c-K5xHQ0[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> unlimited fuel? nichola tesla! its how they lit egypt wirelesly thats why morgan pulled the funding, he new where nic was goin with it  invisibility .................................................. ...................
> 
> [video=youtube;pc7c-K5xHQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc7c-K5xHQ0[/video]


yeah tesla, raped of his pride, al he wanted to do was make the world better, instead of greedy people ripping his ideas and ruling the world with them.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

sooooo i now want a cape like harry potter......tut tut i thought it would be made in china


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> sooooo i now want a cape like harry potter......tut tut i thought it would be made in china


yeah but the problem is if u put the cape over ur face it works both ways, you need little holes cut to see where ur going or u get a shiner walkin into doors n shit


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah but the problem is if u put the cape over ur face it works both ways, you need little holes cut to see where ur going or u get a shiner walkin into doors n shit


haha so you would just be a set of floating eyes i could have some fun with that


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

got a mate who is cashcropping, hes watering little plants 3 times a day in rockwool lmfao, and hes wondering why they grow slow


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

lol invisable paint........................................................


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> got a mate who is cashcropping, hes watering little plants 3 times a day in rockwool lmfao, and hes wondering why they grow slow


haha and i bet ur just watchin n chucklin


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2013)

looking for some advice if anyone can help,

im having odour control issues i cannot afford a carbon filter yet and my room is starting to stink up pretty bad with smell from my grow cupboard, i have the window open permanently but its covered with blankets to prevent anyone seeing in its on 2nd floor so not worried about smell outside window, 
im wondering is there anything i can use to help reduce the smell a bit or mask it somehow as im only 20 days into veg so im thinking its gonna be real bad during flowering, i have a load of plug in air fresheners throughout the house but dont like using them in same room as my grow incase the plants get tainted with the smell or taste of airfreshner, i know its a long shot but if anyone knows of a way i would appreciate it cheers


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha and i bet ur just watchin n chucklin


trying to give him advice, but he doesnt want to take it, hes growing in wilma with rockwool and pebbles, no nutrient plants are 3 weeks old bottom leaves yellow and crispy, over watering. n def probably gonna get mor defs, i dunno


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking for some advice if anyone can help,
> 
> im having odour control issues i cannot afford a carbon filter yet and my room is starting to stink up pretty bad with smell from my grow cupboard, i have the window open permanently but its covered with blankets to prevent anyone seeing in its on 2nd floor so not worried about smell outside window,
> im wondering is there anything i can use to help reduce the smell a bit or mask it somehow as im only 20 days into veg so im thinking its gonna be real bad during flowering, i have a load of plug in air fresheners throughout the house but dont like using them in same room as my grow incase the plants get tainted with the smell or taste of airfreshner, i know its a long shot but if anyone knows of a way i would appreciate it cheers


rob a few grunnys and get a carbon filter.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking for some advice if anyone can help,
> 
> im having odour control issues i cannot afford a carbon filter yet and my room is starting to stink up pretty bad with smell from my grow cupboard, i have the window open permanently but its covered with blankets to prevent anyone seeing in its on 2nd floor so not worried about smell outside window,
> im wondering is there anything i can use to help reduce the smell a bit or mask it somehow as im only 20 days into veg so im thinking its gonna be real bad during flowering, i have a load of plug in air fresheners throughout the house but dont like using them in same room as my grow incase the plants get tainted with the smell or taste of airfreshner, i know its a long shot but if anyone knows of a way i would appreciate it cheers


id say your doing what you can without a carbon filter only other thing i can suggest is a odour neutraliser just outside you room


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> trying to give him advice, but he doesnt want to take it, hes growing in wilma with rockwool and pebbles, no nutrient plants are 3 weeks old bottom leaves yellow and crispy, over watering. n def probably gonna get mor defs, i dunno


we all have one m8 ( a dippy friend that is )


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> rob a few grunnys and get a carbon filter.


cant do that, they have just been robbed by the politicians


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> we all have one m8 ( a dippy friend that is )


yeah lol well i dont know what to do, i have a feeling its not gonna work out with him, keeping a distance.

hes not paranoid enough


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> cant do that, they have just been robbed by the politicians


aye right up here the grunnys are all scammin everything they can lmao
for example my grunny on my dads side carrys a walking stick even tho she dont need it, got a free car and her house done for free, an now shes loaded when she could run farther than me im fuckin sure of it


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah lol well i dont know what to do, i have a feeling its not gonna work out with him, keeping a distance.
> 
> hes not paranoid enough


just use ur canna-senses m8 all we can do is watch


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> just use ur canna-senses m8 all we can do is watch


no point iv already told him he cant just drop 30k into the bank when hes makin less than 200 a week. that sort of thing, but by the looks of it they are all dyin on him, that 30 g's aint lookin so close now.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye right up here the grunnys are all scammin everything they can lmao
> for example my grunny on my dads side carrys a walking stick even tho she dont need it, got a free car and her house done for free, an now shes loaded when she could run farther than me im fuckin sure of it


they gettin what they are owed before parlaiment spends the rest lol they worked for it i say giv em it before they pop off


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no point iv already told him he cant just drop 30k into the bank when hes makin less than 200 a week. that sort of thing, but by the looks of it they are all dyin on him, that 30 g's aint lookin so close now.


you got me chucklin thinkin about it now


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> they gettin what they are owed before parlaiment spends the rest lol they worked for it i say giv em it before they pop off


im just a cunt because i dont get a taste of that cash, shes a tight bitch but hopin i can get some whens shes finally popped. moanin old hag


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> you got me chucklin thinkin about it now


when i heard that i almost spilt my drink on him.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im just a cunt because i dont get a taste of that cash, shes a tight bitch but hopin i can get some whens shes finally popped. moanin old hag


time with wisdom is real wealth, money is just paper 



iiKode said:


> when i heard that i almost spilt my drink on him.


lol im not suprised, who goes into growing without knowing lol


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Doh - new pic of planet x


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> Doh - new pic of planet x


lol but it says may 2003, you as bad as the media lol 

example........................................... .......................[video=youtube;-tGOt9f3gKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tGOt9f3gKk[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

What aboot hollow earth, can you grow there? you can get in at menwith hill in yorkshire but that's not on the map


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol but it says may 2003, you as bad as the media lol
> 
> example........................................... .......................[video=youtube;-tGOt9f3gKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tGOt9f3gKk[/video]


must have been a typo?


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Just watched big fat pikey incomes - i found this caravan round the back of a house he says!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

ah well lads, went and checked on the ladies, found another herm and another plant with dead sac on it so i pulled the fecking lot before i got 20 thousand hermie seeds...put the pics up soon of em hanging


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> What aboot hollow earth, can you grow there? you can get in at menwith hill in yorkshire but that's not on the map


i like this theory by leonard euler isnt it?


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> ah well lads, went and checked on the ladies, found another herm and another plant with dead sac on it so i pulled the fecking lot before i got 20 thousand hermie seeds...put the pics up soon of em hanging


Bloody Buggers


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> i like this theory by leonard euler isnt it?


Dunno there's with what looks liike greek writing as well have you seen em?

Why does the god of gods zues look like santa & if you turn him upside down he looks like an alien?


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

showing bud sites already.........................................................












....................and the jungle........................







........................fooking quicker siter than last time ​


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Alright boys. Conversation in here lured me back lol
I'd love to sit and have a coffee and a j with kode and del and have a blether


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> Dunno there's with what looks liike greek writing as well have you seen em?
> 
> Why does the god of gods zues look like santa & if you turn him upside down he looks like an alien?


the greeks were already in the system m8 they were just oblivious to it


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Alright boys. Conversation in here lured me back lol
> I'd love to sit and have a coffee and a j with kode and del and have a blether


i dare say we would all leave scratcin our heads lol - jyst dont ca 'm feddw &#8203;&#8203;neu i droi Cymraeg pmsl


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

delvite said:


> i dare say we would all leave scratcin our heads lol - jyst dont ca 'm feddw &#8203;&#8203;neu i droi Cymraeg pmsl


feckin loves it boyo


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm right into that stuff, but sometimes my head gets a bit pickled with it all. But when I'm lying in bed thinking about it it'll make sense. I suppose what I'm really trying to say is it might not all make sense until concentrate on it lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> feckin loves it boyo


 got to m8


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm right into that stuff, but sometimes my head gets a bit pickled with it all. But when I'm lying in bed thinking about it it'll make sense. I suppose what I'm really trying to say is it might not all make sense until concentrate on it lol


you cant make sense of an explosion until the dust settles


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm right into that stuff, but sometimes my head gets a bit pickled with it all. But when I'm lying in bed thinking about it it'll make sense. I suppose what I'm really trying to say is it might not all make sense until concentrate on it lol


it makes you take a different aproach to normal things too when your out seeing all the new stuff goin on

like this north korea thing for all we know kim jong un could be sitting without a problem with america, or an american cia agent, he was born in sweden after all, and could just be a show for america to show off the big guns.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

gotta go growers keep it green n peace out  bonnnnnnnnnnng!


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Catch ya del. Your riddles were confusing me llf


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> it makes you take a different aproach to normal things too when your out seeing all the new stuff goin on
> 
> like this north korea thing for all we know kim jong un could be sitting without a problem with america, or an american cia agent, he was born in sweden after all, and could just be a show for america to show off the big guns.


I read somewhere too that the usa have a scope on him at all times just waiting for word to take him out.
Same with bin laden
if it happens you can guarantee there will be something in it for the yanks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2013)

View attachment 2615993View attachment 2615994View attachment 2615995View attachment 2615996View attachment 2615997View attachment 2615998View attachment 2615999View attachment 2616000View attachment 2616001

what u all think of my girls so far, the BB cheese auto is at day 20 from seed and already showing flowering sites and sprouting white hairs, according to the breeders description it will be ready in 75-90 days max from seed, the BLT is 12 days from seed and isnt an auto will veg this for 30 days then 12/12 for 8/9 weeks


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

Garybhoy, for your odor problem you can buy an ona block online. Stick that in a 5L bucket with the lid on. Then wire an old pc fan to an old mobile fone charger. Cut a square outta the bucket lid and miunt the fan so it pulls the air out the bucket. Your house will pong of fresh linen, but it works. I done it on my very 1st grow until i could afford a fan and filter set.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

get your tissues out lads, here's some bud porn for ya! pics to follow as not uploaded yet.

[video=youtube_share;x320i8BROyQ]http://youtu.be/x320i8BROyQ[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 14, 2013)

nice haul there doc!
sorry to hear you spotted sacs , looks close enough tho matey will be some danky thats for sure.
i'v got the NL x BB along with a blue lemon thai stinking already at 2 weeks 3 days old! will be making the switch after another week an a half maybe.


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I read somewhere too that the usa have a scope on him at all times just waiting for word to take him out.
> Same with bin laden
> if it happens you can guarantee there will be something in it for the yanks


Bin laden lol - its all aboot war cos theres dosh in it for the big boys - who funding germany, uk & usa during the wars?
If you research USa were going to join the war on germanys side cos it looked like us brits were winning 
_American businessmen and government officials who dealt with the Nazis for profit or through conviction throughout the Second World War: Ford. Standard Oil, Chase Bank and members of the State Department were among those who shared in the spoils._


----------



## pon (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Catch ya del. Your riddles were confusing me llf


lol, me too - just tell us wot you know del


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I read somewhere too that the usa have a scope on him at all times just waiting for word to take him out.
> Same with bin laden
> if it happens you can guarantee there will be something in it for the yanks


yeah to make china and russia fear them.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 14, 2013)

pon said:


> Bin laden lol - its all aboot war cos theres dosh in it for the big boys - who funding germany, uk & usa during the wars?
> If you research USa were going to join the war on germanys side cos it looked like us brits were winning
> _American businessmen and government officials who dealt with the Nazis for profit or through conviction throughout the Second World War: Ford. Standard Oil, Chase Bank and members of the State Department were among those who shared in the spoils._


and thats how the usa is in debt, borrowing of their own federal reserve, they will only get so far, like they say owe the bank 1,000 they own you. Owe the bank 1,000,000 you own them. same goes for all the other countries that have lended them money.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

a few shots of the ww x bb i had to chop today..... grrrr


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

ive just done some lst on my super bud first time ive done it but I had to as I topped her earlier in the week and the two tops needed sepererating so the stem grows in a y shape but then I got carried away lol and done lst to every top and the fan leaves that were restricting light to the tops,i will lst my white rhino when the new tops are big enough but I fimmed her and have 4 new tops growing and my bio diesel mass spouted today


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 14, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2616102View attachment 2616103View attachment 2616104View attachment 2616105ive just done some lst on my super bud first time ive done it but I had to as I topped her earlier in the week and the two tops needed sepererating so the stem grows in a y shape but then I got carried away lol and done lst to every top and the fan leaves that were restricting light to the tops,i will lst my white rhino when the new tops are big enough but I fimmed her and have 4 new tops growing and my bio diesel mass spouted today


kinky as fuck and she's loving it the dirty biatch..... niiice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/644574-scotland-growers-thread.html


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> it makes you take a different aproach to normal things too when your out seeing all the new stuff goin on
> 
> like this north korea thing for all we know kim jong un could be sitting without a problem with america, or an american cia agent, he was born in sweden after all, and could just be a show for america to show off the big guns.


I don't doubt for a second that there is an agenda. Kinda makes sesnse given every expert out there states that n.Korea isn't even close to putting a prop per bomb on a missile. More likely that they jump in to "save the day" and ever increase their military presense around the world. Now they don't have a nuclear regime between them and china, now they can fuck with n.Korea, overrun it, and be sat on the Chinese birder saying come on, hack us one more time, I doubke dare you. Kim man isn't like me playing a poker game, he has experienced advisers to tell him when a bluff will be called, all his rhetoric is for shit and most folk know it. Like any country knows it if they think they can just threaten american mainland.

It is however interesting to take into account the attitude they have between Iran, and n. Korea. They're pretty much the same thing in terms of their outward threat to various countries. Yet Iran is always portrayed as a credible threat, n.Korea, more a joke. There's a reason for that also. And from a completely uneducated standpoint, I'd say that there is something that Iran has that america wants, really wants, that Korea doesn't really provide. The kinda thing most of these sandy countries that happen to goto civil war have..


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> get your tissues out lads, here's some bud porn for ya! pics to follow as not uploaded yet.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;x320i8BROyQ]http://youtu.be/x320i8BROyQ[/video]


fuk i am not into bestiality ..those are horses cocks, what r they oh yeah jus seen ww x bb


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I don't doubt for a second that there is an agenda. Kinda makes sesnse given every expert out there states that n.Korea isn't even close to putting a prop per bomb on a missile. More likely that they jump in to "save the day" and ever increase their military presense around the world. Now they don't have a nuclear regime between them and china, now they can fuck with n.Korea, overrun it, and be sat on the Chinese birder saying come on, hack us one more time, I doubke dare you. Kim man isn't like me playing a poker game, he has experienced advisers to tell him when a bluff will be called, all his rhetoric is for shit and most folk know it. Like any country knows it if they think they can just threaten american mainland.
> 
> It is however interesting to take into account the attitude they have between Iran, and n. Korea. They're pretty much the same thing in terms of their outward threat to various countries. Yet Iran is always portrayed as a credible threat, n.Korea, more a joke. There's a reason for that also. And from a completely uneducated standpoint, I'd say that there is something that Iran has that america wants, really wants, that Korea doesn't really provide. The kinda thing most of these sandy countries that happen to goto civil war have..


It'll be another false flag job that makes the US invade NK - I read somewhere there will be an attack on the great pyramids they will have to melt them like they did with the twin towers cos the way the pyramids are made with interlocking PHI blocks a standard Abomb wont be enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/644574-scotland-growers-thread.html



aye gan on do one. ya's can all slag the sassonacks together.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

Subbing up to that....we can slag of the Geordies too, ahahaha......


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 15, 2013)

A piece and quiet, the bairns went back to school today. Thank Christ lol
@don, some carry on in the toon yesterday eh!


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2013)

pon said:


> It'll be another false flag job that makes the US invade NK - I read somewhere there will be an attack on the great pyramids they will have to melt them like they did with the twin towers cos the way the pyramids are made with interlocking PHI blocks a standard Abomb wont be enough.


all governments have adopted - P.R.S = Problem. Reaction. Solution - create a problem - see/read the publics reaction - and funny enough they will have the solution. the 9/11 case is a perfect example of this method -> problem war on terror = blow up the towers n blame it on terrorists - reaction = the people are scared and look to government - solution = invasion of the terrorist countrys and there allys to bring back the safe feeling = massive profit for the money men who fund it  its been goin in circles for i dont know how long


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Subbing up to that....we can slag of the Geordies too, ahahaha......


haha fk this am gunna make a geordie growers thread


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2013)

a bit of a laugh for a monday morning........................................... ............................

[video=youtube;pHW5Vz0HgRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHW5Vz0HgRE[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

The popes throne has an inverted cross.


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

After a very strong coffee I aways have to go to the bog with a spliff & strangle a darky - just so you know.


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2013)

pon said:


> The popes throne has an inverted cross.


gotta go for now but we will talk about this if you want when i get back


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> gotta go for now but we will talk about this if you want when i get back


okeydokey Del, can we talk pine cones as well?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2013)

if ur in this thread having a look then also take a look at http://ukcsc-scotland.org/ and join the fight to legalize weed in Scotland & throughout the uk, also the annual 420 meet is coming up in Kelvingrove park, Glasgow, all are welcome

come on join the fight and lets get this shit legal !!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

[h=1]Bankers' Cocaine Habit 'To Blame' For Financial Crisis Says David Nutt, Ex-Drugs Tsar[/h] *Huffington Post UK* | Posted: 15/04/2013 11:46 BST | Updated: 15/04/2013 11:46 BST 




   







3

0
1


*Get UK Alerts:* Sign Up 





Follow:

Drugs, David Nutt, Magic Mushrooms, UK Politics, Marijuana, Government, Labour, News, UK NEWS, UK News 


A former government drugs tsar who was sacked from his role after suggesting horse-riding was as dangerous as ecstasy has waded into the debate about the financial crisis, saying bankers' cocaine habit was to blame for the economic meltdown.
Professor David Nutt told the Sunday Times that the class A drug had made bankers "overconfident" and led to them taking more risks. 
He blamed cocaine for the recent financial crash as well as the 1995 collapse of Barings bank, saying the white powder contributed to bankers' "culture of excitement and drive and more and more and more. It is a 'more' drug".






*David Nutt was sacked by the government* 
The 61-year-old is a professor of neuropsychopharmacology at Imperial College London and is in favour of decriminalising a number of drugs, hitting headlines last week after claiming the government's policy on magic mushrooms, ecstasy and cannabis made it difficult to study their beneficial qualities.
He insisted the "insane" and "absurd" laws hindered harnessing the chemical psilocybin, which could be used to treat depression. He told the BBC it would cost him £6,000 to buy a licence in order to study the drug, or he would be forced to buy it on the street which his "ethics committee would not allow."
He said: "We have regulations which are 50 years old, have never been reviewed and they are holding us back, they're stopping us doing the science and I think it's a disgrace actually."
In June last year he claimed that legalising or decriminalising cannabis would cut alcohol consumption by a quarter.
Nutt, was sacked by the Labour government in 2009 for opposing ministers' decision to upgrade Cannabis from a class C to class B drug and arguing there was "not much difference" between riding and ectascy. 
"A regulated market for those drugs is the best way forward," he claimed.
"Cannabis is not safe, but in population terms but I believe that kind of regulation would have a net benefit on public health."
"I think you might find you might reduce alcohol consumption by a quarter if you went with a Dutch model," he concluded.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> i dare say we would all leave scratcin our heads lol - jyst dont ca 'm feddw &#8203;&#8203;neu i droi Cymraeg pmsl


....Byddai i yn hytrach ysmygu canabis ac yn cael rhyw gyda dafad fy ffrind


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> get your tissues out lads, here's some bud porn for ya! pics to follow as not uploaded yet.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;x320i8BROyQ]http://youtu.be/x320i8BROyQ[/video]


whilst watching that i thought ....mmmmmmmmmm groooooveh


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> gotta go for now but we will talk about this if you want when i get back


..oh fuck..hang on Del, just got to go squeeze me brain out !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Subbing up to that....we can slag of the Geordies too, ahahaha......


every fucker else does lol


Closetgardner said:


> A piece and quiet, the bairns went back to school today. Thank Christ lol
> @don, some carry on in the toon yesterday eh!


[video=youtube_share;kHzxwxnZ4Bo]http://youtu.be/kHzxwxnZ4Bo[/video]

you've ne idea man, first time i've ever seen a man try and fight a police horse. actually ashamed of our fans. pure disgraceful. i can understand kicking of with the opposition but our own city? why the fuck would they riot and destroy our gaffe? you wouldn't gan yem n kick the shit out of the house?!


delvite said:


> haha fk this am gunna make a geordie growers thread


hahahah del it'll just be me n thee talking shite in it?!?


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

he's obviously a smart lad, he wears Jaeger Lecoultre reverso watch! All the smart cunts wear them! lol.

think I'll forward this to my mate who use to work for Lehman Brothers (actually, he still works for Nomura, who bought them for 3 and 6 pence), and one night while snorting a line told me that weed was the worst drug ever as it ruined your ambitions, lmfao....yeh ok pal.



Saerimmner said:


> *Bankers' Cocaine Habit 'To Blame' For Financial Crisis Says David Nutt, Ex-Drugs Tsar*
> 
> *Huffington Post UK* | Posted: 15/04/2013 11:46 BST | Updated: 15/04/2013 11:46 BST
> 
> ...


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every fucker else does lol
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kHzxwxnZ4Bo]http://youtu.be/kHzxwxnZ4Bo[/video]
> 
> ...


Aye that was nuts, i saw that guy on the news. An straight up to the horse an punched it in the throat!?!?! Fuck nose what he was thinking. Coked outta his nut probly thot "I'm gonna deck that horse" lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

it's happened before in my lifetime i remember the riot in the bigg market less than 10 years ago. derby day again. they cctv'd a woman stood on top of a phone box pissing into the street. ( classy eh ). they named and shamed her in the local paper when they caught her. 

i hope the lad that got collared gets a hiding in the cell. did you see the way they tried to snap his tendons stretching his foot back. naughty coppers. i don't like po po but there's fuck all reason to hoy smoke bombs at horses.

the gremlins ( toons firm) were in the bar next door to the one i was in, while this was going on. just watched the match, no bother out of them


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 15, 2013)

Aye i said to the missus, that guys leg is gonna hurt like fuck tmoro. The way he was rugby tackled from behind by that copper musta hurt to. He went doon like a sack o tatties. The firm wouldn't be bothered with public disorder, would they. I fucking hate Sunderland fir personal reasons


----------



## budman111 (Apr 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> if ur in this thread having a look then also take a look at http://ukcsc-scotland.org/ and join the fight to legalize weed in Scotland & throughout the uk, also the annual 420 meet is coming up in Kelvingrove park, Glasgow, all are welcome
> 
> come on join the fight and lets get this shit legal !!


Garybhoy, it will NEVER happen under ANY UK scum government, best bet is for Independence where an SNP government wants the Portugal approach to cannabis (and other drugs) , very sensible I reacon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Aye i said to the missus, that guys leg is gonna hurt like fuck tmoro. The way he was rugby tackled from behind by that copper musta hurt to. He went doon like a sack o tatties. The firm wouldn't be bothered with public disorder, would they. I fucking hate Sunderland fir personal reasons


everyone hates sunderland. i think they actually hate themselves too. they should. lmao







my mates just sent this asking if it was me. the [email protected]


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyone hates sunderland. i think they actually hate themselves too. they should. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..i always thought you were a fiery fucker Don !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)

cracking day here today 16 degrees, bound to bring out the best totti on the estate!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ..i always thought you were a fiery fucker Don !


fiery aye. not stupid enough to fight police though. i did hang a mackem lad over the side of the river tyne by his ankles yesterday though. fucking mouthy mackem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> cracking day here today 16 degrees, bound to bring out the best totti on the estate!!



ooooosh, you couldn't kick butter that shape


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone know where you can buy high times mag? whsmiths website says they don't flog it. i thought they sold every mag under the sun


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)

found this don ?
http://www.global-magazines.co.uk/1-stoomwals/home-magazines-bestel-i-1-e-pid-i-1575.html


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

In the potting shed - today I have been mostly eating







My Think D!fferent she's gonna be a big un 
Each of these lst'd heads are as large as the buddha autos main stem at the bottom of the above pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

cheers, you can buy issues singly online. i just want it cos the DOG kush from breedersboutique is in it.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 15, 2013)

what medium you growing that in pon?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyone hates sunderland. i think they actually hate themselves too. they should. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i saw the news story, and that's why i logged in  Never understand why folk try this sort of thing. In what conceivable way can going fistycuffs with the police come out in your favour? About as stupid as things get. 

Productive day for me. Got a computer setup for my learnings, made some toast, and read a book. Time to learn some self discpline else i'm not gonna learn shit and fail me exams. Oh dear.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

budman111 said:


> Garybhoy, it will NEVER happen under ANY UK scum government, best bet is for Independence where an SNP government wants the Portugal approach to cannabis (and other drugs) , very sensible I reacon.


I think if every weed smoker in the uk went to London and protested then something might change as we are talking about millions of people but most weed smokers are quick to moan about lagalising weed but don't take any action,i think that if we ALL let our feelings be known then a party will realise there will be million of votes for the party who promises to legalise weed.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I think if every weed smoker in the uk went to London and protested then something might change as we are talking about millions of people but most weed smokers are quick to moan about lagalising weed but don't take any action,i think that if we ALL let our feelings be known then a party will realise there will be million of votes for the party who promises to legalise weed.


Tories can legalize it all they want, i'm not going to vote for them purely because of weed.


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what medium you growing that in pon?


Plagron Light Mix in a 3 gallon bucket redeye


----------



## budman111 (Apr 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Tories can legalize it all they want, i'm not going to vote for them purely because of weed.


LOL too true!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

fukin soil can suk my salty balls!

afternoon ladies, hows all? added a fan to my drying room today, pointing away from the plants with extractor runing,, is a fan needed if the extraor is running with a passive inlet?


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I think if every weed smoker in the uk went to London and protested then something might change as we are talking about millions of people but most weed smokers are quick to moan about lagalising weed but don't take any action,i think that if we ALL let our feelings be known then a party will realise there will be million of votes for the party who promises to legalise weed.


dont vote for fukers which take yr god given rights ie allpolitians, it is lawful to smoke mj under common law as the statute against it is an act which you DO NOT have to consent to. remember wen they are reading out their shit and ask do you UNDERSTAND say NO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Tories can legalize it all they want, i'm not going to vote for them purely because of weed.


don't do it. they lie man. and you know they will.


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

they are all scum, droppin bombs on children, lying threw their smiling snake faces, we dont need em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2013)

Alreet boys how are we all? Well its been a Bostin day 2day now its chill time in the shed with a hash powered joint ooooossshhhh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

they all backpedal, look at that clown nick clegg and the uni fees. oh actually we've had a complete u turn about that hahah jokes on you students... fucking coalition. they should have had a hung parliament instead and a proper election.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet boys how are we all? Well its been a Bostin day 2day now its chill time in the shed with a hash powered joint ooooossshhhh


gizza bash when ur done mate, royal mail should have it here by thursday if you send tomora


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they all backpedal, look at that clown nick clegg and the uni fees. oh actually we've had a complete u turn about that hahah jokes on you students... fucking coalition. they should have had a hung parliament instead and a proper election.


both sides are bankers puppets, there really is no left or right as these are the two wings of the same dialectic...the middle being controlled by international bankers, voting for anyone is tossing yer freedom an empowerin the oppressors, we already have the freedoms they promise


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

fuk the government bunh oof lying CUNTS! the only good thing to come out if this one is the thing hes trying to do to stop benefits for immigrants and the nhs for them too, the EU says he cant so hopefully we may pull out of eu coz he dont wanna pay em benefits,
the pakis abuse the nhs anwyays getting shit to send home to pakiststan and whatnot,,fukin gloyts
i think they should do a national mandatory vote to stay in eu or not,, i mean its rite, it affects us all,, and that nick clegg or whoever saying he could live on 56 a week LOL

everyones beefits goes to monthly in october nationwide, that includes doles and tax credits and our rent is paid to us so we have to physically go pay it ourselves, im sorry but thats just asking for trouble aint it.


fukerfukityfukfukfuk

n thanx for answering me question guys.

only hung em yesetrday and te leaves have grown bak loads already lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2013)

Ha ha Yeh I'd have a fan running in there mate keep a nice bit of airflow going . What u mean leaves have grown back have you Re-vegged or sum ting?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha Yeh I'd have a fan running in there mate keep a nice bit of airflow going . What u mean leaves have grown back have you Re-vegged or sum ting?


lol no im on about on the hanging buds, the leafs start to grow bak,


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no im on about on the hanging buds, the leafs start to grow bak,


Never heard of this before, people only use fans if theyre drying area is too hot or stuffy. if the room theyre drying in is nice n cool with low humidity you'll be sound.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Never heard of this before, people only use fans if theyre drying area is too hot or stuffy. if the room theyre drying in is nice n cool with low humidity you'll be sound.


yeh its nice and cool, i checked the temp and it said like 21,, the fans nower nr the weed just in the corner is a 8ftx4ft room and i got the extractor runing with filter and the fan well away facing the wall keeps the air mooving, and the denceness of my buds, id say thats a good thing to avoid budrot/mould no?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeh man its a good thing like u said tho make sure it ain't blowing on the buds and have it on low setting am I being dumb? Do u literally mean leaves are growing back or after the chop when everything starts shrinking? Lol I'm stoned


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone got any photo seed recs ahhm lookin fer the perfect smoke arnt we all


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 15, 2013)

sounds good man. i know room temperature is like 32c ? so 21 should be safe.
humidity is the main thing you want kept low and with the extractor and fan moving the air you should be golden.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any photo seed recs ahhm lookin fer the perfect smoke arnt we all


Mr Nice- Super silver haze (strong)
Dinafem - Blue Hash (tastes absolutely lovely,mid-strength)
Pyramid seeds- Tuthankhamon ( strong as fuck)


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mr Nice- Super silver haze (strong)
> Dinafem - Blue Hash (tastes absolutely lovely,mid-strength)
> Pyramid seeds- Tuthankhamon ( strong as fuck)


Also stay away from T.H. seeds and Greenhouse seeds lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

yeh bizzle the leafs start growing bak wen u dry,, stands o reason as the water left in the stems will go to the leavs wen hanging up. so they then grow again, so wen dry dry u have to retrim,, dunt take long tho,,

i ahve never had a humity problem in my room, i got a dji humidty thingy sumwer, il take a deek so if i can find it,, wats the rite humity like 43%?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 15, 2013)

dense buds are more prone to mould because they hold more moisture...common sense....but like said good air circulation and a lowish humidity you will be fine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

i will say the new generation of PE is fucking wikid! donkey dik colas? i thik not,, more like horses elbow! i was propper shocked, frosty as fuk and dence as hell, may have summet to do with the 3week pk schedule i ran but DAMN! im a happy camper, im so glad i stuck to my guns and ran with the pe,, they out yeilded the kali and the physco for sure

oh and the scossor hash FUK ME! i was paggered quiet literally


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeh man that sounds like some good shit if I were you I'd pull the big main donkey dick colas apart a little bit just to help em dry out and help that u don't get no mold  and I think its about 40-50% RH for drying the lower the better IMO but not too low lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> both sides are bankers puppets, there really is no left or right as these are the two wings of the same dialectic...the middle being controlled by international bankers, voting for anyone is tossing yer freedom an empowerin the oppressors, we already have the freedoms they promise


we don't have the freedom coz if I got caught growing or smoking weed I would get a criminal record and id lose my job,id like for a party like clear to get a few seats,why cant we as adults have the right to choose to smoke weed if we want without the risk of a criminal record if caught?, the government say that there is no medical properties in cannabis but dr's worldwide prove that claim to be wrong also our government lets gw pharmaceutical co grow 100 tons of weed a year so they can sell their patented drugs like sativex,remember weed is a plant and cant be patented so anyone can grow it and sell for medicine if it was legal,this is one of the reasons I think it stays illegal even though if the government done some research they would find if they taxed £1 on every gram of weed they could potentially earn £6 billion a year and it would provide many jobs,the government could also use some of our greenbelt land for growing cannabis on a mass scale and provide us energy and give us cheaper bills,but no-one listens to us weedsmokers as they think we are druggie wasters but fair play to Richard branson as he steped up and said weed should be legal,we need more famous people to do same


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man that sounds like some good shit if I were you I'd pull the big main donkey dick colas apart a little bit just to help em dry out and help that u don't get no mold  and I think its about 40-50% RH for drying the lower the better IMO but not too low lol


ah fuk pulling em apart,, took me all my time to cut and hang while keeping the strainss eprate, and ive run out of chains now, wen wife comes il go over and get pics f it drying so be like a upshot photo,, im well supirsed how much bud ther is,, i only got 3 bds on mesh drying all the rest is main bud, the smallest bottom bud i gave to my trim helper but the rest smallest was golf ball size and hardness,

and no not donkey diks,, horse elbow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2013)

Ha ha ha pmsl you tight cunt the smallest bottom bud you gave to your helper that's pelroper made me giggle mate. Yeh man can't wait to see them pics pal! One of my plants has just nearly snapped in half!!! Its got a really thin stalk and is getting top heavy swayin like a bitch kicked the pot by accident and flop its not snapped but severely bent Lol like dale winton.any way just propped the slag up hope she holds on


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mr Nice- Super silver haze (strong)
> Dinafem - Blue Hash (tastes absolutely lovely,mid-strength)
> Pyramid seeds- Tuthankhamon ( strong as fuck)


Good to hear Sae i am runnin some tuts as we speak 2 month veg and jus into flower strechin nicely under the 1000w


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> Good to hear Sae i am runnin some tuts as we speak 2 month veg and jus into flower strechin nicely under the 1000w


leave it to go a week longer than the time on the packet and it will blow ya head off, just a week turns it from a very good smoke to a mike-tysonesque smash your fucking face off and leave you unconscious on the floor kinda smoke lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

Also Inkdikat, you could always keep your money local  http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> we don't have the freedom coz if I got caught growing or smoking weed I would get a criminal record and id lose my job,id like for a party like clear to get a few seats,why cant we as adults have the right to choose to smoke weed if we want without the risk of a criminal record if caught?, the government say that there is no medical properties in cannabis but dr's worldwide prove that claim to be wrong also our government lets gw pharmaceutical co grow 100 tons of weed a year so they can sell their patented drugs like sativex,remember weed is a plant and cant be patented so anyone can grow it and sell for medicine if it was legal,this is one of the reasons I think it stays illegal even though if the government done some research they would find if they taxed £1 on every gram of weed they could potentially earn £6 billion a year and it would provide many jobs,the government could also use some of our greenbelt land for growing cannabis on a mass scale and provide us energy and give us cheaper bills,but no-one listens to us weedsmokers as they think we are druggie wasters but fair play to Richard branson as he steped up and said weed should be legal,we need more famous people to do same


only if you consent to the statute


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also Inkdikat, you could always keep your money local  http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


YES MAN i would like to try this BB stuff dont mind if its tricky to grow or takes a long time cos its fer me whaddya rec?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> YES MAN i would like to try this BB stuff dont mind if its tricky to grow or takes a long time cos its fer me whaddya rec?


Tbh mate im on an unwanted growing break atm (probs with landlord n council etc) so I havent had the chance to try them yet so would probably be a good idea for you to talk to DST about it as he would be the best person to answer any questions you have about their line-up 

I will say however though that out of the people ive seen growing them on this site everyone seems satisfied and no-one`s moaning about anything they have bought so well worth a punt


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also stay away from T.H. seeds and Greenhouse seeds lol


I am currently growing ghs white rhino and super bud,the super bud has started to explode with growth and it stinks even though it only in veg lol I know this is going to be a good one but my white rhino ive nicknamed her right whino coz its one stressy bitch anything I do stresses her at first she got heat stress which was understandable as the tems peaked at 33c but then I had a fan in there on low and she got stressed by the wind,then she stressed at the feeds and showed nute burn even though the superbud is loving it she has since starting chilling out and growing healthy growth until I looked at her an hour ago and there are signs of heat stress again even though I even bought a cooler and the temps are 24-26c and humidity is 35-40 now I have the cooler lol,i have an exodus cheese seed and wish I popped that instead as this bitch Is more headache than the missus,but I think ghs have some good strains even the rhino there has to be a quality pheno but I only buy singles,i refuse to believe that a company the size of ghs is selling everyone hermie seeds and shit genetics because they wouldn't be as big as they are if that was the case,ok arjen had some dodgy stuff going on regardin the cannabis cup but I have seen a few ghs strains that have been quality smoke (super lemon haze and exodus)If I buy ghs again id buy a pack instead to find the right pheno and for the price they prove good value,i know there are other seedbanks that are also good value and I probally would choose another seedbank nextime but that's not because im unhappy with ghs I just like to try different things,one of the reasons I chose ghs was because I saw lots of people saying they are impossible to germ and seeing as I have 100% germ rate I thought id give them a bash and iv still got 100% germ rate,now ive wriiten this watch my bitches grow balls soon lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Tbh mate im on an unwanted growing break atm (probs with landlord n council etc) so I havent had the chance to try them yet so would probably be a good idea for you to talk to DST about it as he would be the best person to answer any questions you have about their line-up
> 
> I will say however though that out of the people ive seen growing them on this site everyone seems satisfied and no-one`s moaning about anything they have bought so well worth a punt


cool m8 any rec from anyone whos grown out breeders boutique pls lemmeno ta


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog25717-vertical-coco-tent-grow-breeders.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562150-breeders-boutique-grow-psycho-killer.html

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-boutique.html


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> only if you consent to the statute


I don't understand m8 lol,so if a policeman comes to my house and finds im growing weed if I say I don't consent they will say"ok m8 sorry to bother you goodbye" I wish this was the case lol  or do you mean if im caught smoking weed?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

ive heard a lot about breeders boutique has it been around for long and has anyone grown their strains also connoisseur cannabis genetics looks very good any one grown from any of these coz I want to buy from attitude as there new offer runs till the 19th so I might aswell buy now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Links In my Sig for the BB grow I'm doing. Strains are dog kush, entered into the cannabis cup last year. Psycho killer coming up next. ill put some pics of the finished articles the morra.


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

The DOG is a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the males flowers was used to pollinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno&#8217;s that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts. There appear to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica-dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result produces a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era&#8217;s, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user. Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least. 2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. The latter is a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. The plants take well to most techniques, fimming, LST, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. A combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones with light brown hairs on curing. The more compact pheno also produces wonderful purple coloured plants given the correct cooler flowering temperatures. At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open. A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. The exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon. The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calves and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles. Half way through the joint you will have a nice warm feeling in your cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. The joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed. After 30 minutes you will still be as high as when you first had the joint. 

WTF?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Whats got 2 heads 7 arms & 19 legs?

The finish line at the Boston Marathon


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Whats got 2 heads 7 arms & 19 legs?
> 
> The finish line at the Boston Marathon


You're


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 15, 2013)

pon said:


> You're


Pmsl! What? To soon? Lol


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

How do I get my temps down in my shed without buying aircon - gets hot in my shed in summer & it's going to be stinking in the tent - it was up to 34c today in the tent & I'm only running freaking LEDs - I had to open the doors and tent zips & try & waft some cooler air in by doing a kind of wavey dance! I got 3 6inch fans, a 4inch extractor & a 9inch blowing in from outside the tent - only came down to 28c & I cant have my doors open all the time! Heyelp


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl! What? To soon? Lol


Probably a bit too soon but then it's topical! Is this another false flag job? Who the fuck are we going to invade now?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2013)

some pics of my girls in there cupboard tonight enjoying the light and from this grow i am pretty happy so far with the results from my new cfls i have 1x 300w dual 1x45w blue 1x45w red 1x20w red i think i will add another 45w of each blue and red then that shud be me complete with my lights i hope,

View attachment 2617473View attachment 2617474View attachment 2617475View attachment 2617476


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 15, 2013)

pon said:


> Probably a bit too soon but then it's topical! Is this another false flag job? Who the fuck are we going to invade now?


Ha ha fuck it! If people can't take a joke then screw em lol
Yeah I blame it on North Korea!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

u need more blue for veg and more red for flower

ur using to much blue for flower, for instance guys use 1k red with 250 blue, that seems to be the correct ratio, or the ratio of choice, id cut out the blue spec while ur veggin

but more to the point,, whats with the cfls lol,, buy a 250 hps more light,, prolly less lektric too




oh bomb in boston on the finish line of the marathon they have over ther LMAO fuking arabs


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2013)

Fuck yeah! If we work on the assumption that it was a bunch of bad guys, it always amuses the crap out of me when a western country has a bombing, and everyone starts crying and asking what kind of monster would do this kind of thing  my thoughts are reap what you sow. Suck it and weep biatches


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck yeah! If we work on the assumption that it was a bunch of bad guys, it always amuses the crap out of me when a western country has a bombing, and everyone starts crying and asking what kind of monster would do this kind of thing  my thoughts are reap what you sow. Suck it and weep biatches


aye its like the usa can monger wars wer ever they want and drop smart bombs wer they can be bothered, but soon as sum1 does it to them they get all pissey!! fucking hypocrits

luckily wer i live thers fuk all worth anything so im safe as houses


fuking psp battery just dies and i just downloaded lego games, indian jones, harry potter, star wars,,batman

IM SOOOO not impresses


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye its like the usa can monger wars wer ever they want and drop smart bombs wer they can be bothered, but soon as sum1 does it to them they get all pissey!! fucking hypocrits
> 
> luckily wer i live thers fuk all worth anything so im safe as houses
> 
> ...


Dude. If you have a stoner pal to play with, download Lego pirates of the Caribbean and get a pair of 360 controllers plugged in. Blazed off your ass that game is bloody fantastic!

And yeah, its utterly pathetic. I always work along the line of don't give what you can't take, and in that regard, america is a fucking joke. I just listed in their bomb thread saying about time, I don't think I'll have many friends by the end of the evening. I say everyone jump in and tell em how it is haha. Oh the humanity. Even when it comes to england and the London bombings, well one I have no sympahty, and well actually, those bombings are irrelevant. It was pretty much proven outright that the alleged bombers could not physically have been whether they were claimed to be, let alone the reports of the police shooting them dead and then backpeddaling. If you goto war against a nation, expect them to goto war against your nation. I've always found it pathetic to think that if jwe goto war against Afghanistan, that's where it stays. We didn't attack Hitler and think right, because we are in Normandy, London must surely be safe right?

Heehee. I think I really pissed them off


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Post a link up to the thread ttt


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2013)

Politics section, bombing. I don't support innocent people being blown up, but get a grip, its the same attitude as its always been, "how dare they". Same with the UK though. And yes, its nothing to do with the people, well despite them voting in these folk and letting them get away with it instead of marching to the capitol to lynch them, but deal with it. "Don't start none, won't be none.." Take responsibility for your actions ffs. Murder tends to have repercussions, I thgouht we all knew this.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

aww is ther a thread ohhh do share TT we can have fun with this one,,

and mate cummon do i look like a 360 geek?? really?? do i seem the type to wanna py monthly to play online??
ps3 FTW!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

dont matter found it

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/644834-bombings-boston-marathon-8.html


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought my 360 controllers for my PC. I don't have a console  

It seems I'm public enemy number 1 . Maybe they should firebimb my city (see what I did there... )

Now I think of it, I find it amusing that they cry about their friends being locked up for growing pot, yet they couldn't give two damns about blowing up some children.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I bought my 360 controllers for my PC. I don't have a console
> 
> It seems I'm public enemy number 1 . Maybe they should firebimb my city (see what I did there... )
> 
> Now I think of it, I find it amusing that they cry about their friends being locked up for growing pot, yet they couldn't give two damns about blowing up some children.


oh yeh umm lol,, well i got ps3 pads,, same shit diffrent colour,, aye ther all pussies i made another reply fucking donks they are


----------



## pon (Apr 15, 2013)

TTT & IC3 wooden spooners lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was having a bit of fun on the marathon bomb thread but the yanks don't have a sense of humor and got most of my witty banter deleted,i got a reply saying they got deleted because im insensitive lol my first said, im a bit worried as I received a text from my brother it read "Completely blown away at the Boston Marathon's finish" I feel guilty coz I said to him that the boston marathon is the bomb and would be a blast if he finished


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

my second said,i would of joined my brother at the marathon but it would of cost me an arm and leg getting there.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

then I said, I hear the injured are now moving to las vegas to become masters of the one arm bandits.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

then lastly I said, I also hear a fellow weed grower got caught up in the bombing, he thought he was topped when the blast hit but Fuck It Missed and now he has four arms growing.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Originally Posted by *minnesmoker*  trhichome 1... You'll hear it from the normals with feelings soon enough... So, let the other side be the first to say, you are not funny. Your humor is horrible, and, if you have a brother, or other kin, and something does happen to them, when See4 or I bomb your thread with jokes, don't get upset -- accept Karma.

As to the couple UKers that want to talk shit and laughed, saying it's justified ... I need your mum's address... I have some tribal reparations to make. And, to think I felt bad about my uncle takin' part in that bus station incident back in '82. Little fuckin' limey bastards deserved it, they were, after all, part of the same society that sent the black and tans in to decimate Belfast, right?.........
SO I REPLIED, I can take jokes of any kind lol,i have a sense of humour and although it is VERY tragic what happened in boston I like to make light of situations like this,as for you the rest of your comment,i cant believe my other jokes got deleted yet a rant like yours stays??,mine was witty,funny bad taste to some but that is what makes comedy funny,if I were joking about a bombing in afganistan everyone would of liked my jokes and they wouldn't of got deleted,just because a massive country like America cant protect themselves from these tans you go on about don't blame me


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> Originally Posted by *minnesmoker*  trhichome 1... You'll hear it from the normals with feelings soon enough... So, let the other side be the first to say, you are not funny. Your humor is horrible, and, if you have a brother, or other kin, and something does happen to them, when See4 or I bomb your thread with jokes, don't get upset -- accept Karma.
> 
> As to the couple UKers that want to talk shit and laughed, saying it's justified ... I need your mum's address... I have some tribal reparations to make. And, to think I felt bad about my uncle takin' part in that bus station incident back in '82. Little fuckin' limey bastards deserved it, they were, after all, part of the same society that sent the black and tans in to decimate Belfast, right?.........
> SO I REPLIED, I can take jokes of any kind lol,i have a sense of humour and although it is VERY tragic what happened in boston I like to make light of situations like this,as for you the rest of your comment,i cant believe my other jokes got deleted yet a rant like yours stays??,mine was witty,funny bad taste to some but that is what makes comedy funny,if I were joking about a bombing in afganistan everyone would of liked my jokes and they wouldn't of got deleted,just because a massive country like America cant protect themselves from these tans you go on about don't blame me


Class M8 fukkin pissing meself coulnt resist so I went on there and told them they were communists


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

it's usually me causing fuckin drama hahah. jokes aside has anyone claimed responsibility? ball baring bombs are not the shoelace lighters usual MO they like to be martyrs usually don't they.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 16, 2013)

Lmao who says the UK has a sick sense of humor? Lol, the last 2 pages had me in stiches ( not as many as the runners tho)


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

Morning


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....Byddai i yn hytrach ysmygu canabis ac yn cael rhyw gyda dafad fy ffrind


............ felly pan fyddwch yn meddwi byddwch yn cael rhyw gyda defaid? fi jyst ddechrau siarad Cymraeg  fy atgoffa i beidio â mynd â chi allan ar y haha diod


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

lol morning ppl


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

London marathon is still on says wor davie


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

pon said:


> Morning


 yo pon lol pine cones?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 16, 2013)

Good morning beautiful ppl,
Woke up happy as a dog with a tin dick this morning, not sure y tho lol.
Ha ha I've got yanks pm'ing me cause of the controversial jokes I posted. Get a sense of humour or fuck off pmsl.

So I hear the Boston Marathon was won by a nose..... an ear and a finger


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

so there you are del


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> ............ felly pan fyddwch yn meddwi byddwch yn cael rhyw gyda defaid? fi jyst ddechrau siarad Cymraeg  fy atgoffa i beidio â mynd â chi allan ar y haha diod


I don't drink anymore m8, so the sheep are safe ! Lol, it's not the same since" Mr Llewelyn's Lamb lingerie" shop closed down !


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

pon said:


> so there you are del


this is another example symbolism m8, a display of sacred geometry using sacred numbers - this one is the Fibonacci number =




......................................







.......................its part of the design of everything - more info? = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibonacci_number - does this help or confuse you 

added video just for extras............................................ .......................
[video=youtube;E9cX_14rf4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9cX_14rf4g[/video]


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 16, 2013)

bloody hell i forgot how hard welsh is to read...headache


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> bloody hell i forgot how hard welsh is to read...headache


READ. . U should try fucking speaking it ! Lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> bloody hell i forgot how hard welsh is to read...headache





bazoomer said:


> READ. . U should try fucking speaking it ! Lol


95% of this CUNTry doesnt n cant understand english never mind welsh haha


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> .......................its part of the design of everything - more info? = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibonacci_number - does this help or confuse you
> 
> added video just for extras............................................ .......................


 I kinda got that del from the acient knowledge vids but there must be more to it than just everything


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

pon said:


> I kinda got that del from the acient knowledge vids but there must be more to it than just everything


best i can do to explain is this - e=mc2 = mc2=e } this in turn means >0< ( zero this is why the myans added it upon discovery ) 0 = the cycle of life and energy in time -







the chinese also know this by this design........................................







.........................so what it trys to explain is the perpetuality of the life energy what makes what is and whats going to be > this is a real law that most dont understand


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

take away what is and find out why and how its there


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

heres a very informative theory from a very fart smella but i fear hes on the corporate payroll 

[video=youtube;0SEarrHfJLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SEarrHfJLk[/video]

notice he is stuck at >0< zero by the end


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 16, 2013)

The circle of life then?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's usually me causing fuckin drama hahah. jokes aside has anyone claimed responsibility? ball baring bombs are not the shoelace lighters usual MO they like to be martyrs usually don't they.


Maybe it's a bunch of radical texans. Now the government will get a chance to justify it's insistance that it should use drone strikes on it's own people.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

All planets r round , what goes around comes around ! There's a lot to be said for a circle ! Death, reincarnation , I'm no god botherer , but I'm damn sure death is just another part of a circle .the start of the next piece, a way we can "go on" to . . . Ile let u know after I've gone !


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> The circle of life then?


 not exactly m8 id say the nature of energy


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> All planets r round , what goes around comes around ! There's a lot to be said for a circle ! Death, reincarnation , I'm no god botherer , but I'm damn sure death is just another part of a circle .the start of the next piece, a way we can "go on" to . . . Ile let u know after I've gone !


this is what the world is stuck on m8 - what came before >0< and what brought it into being. the rest of the numbers are just fingerprints of arcitecture if you get what im saying  lol planets arent round lol they just look to be formed that way - Earth's shape is oblate spheroid. 


gotta lv wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth -


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> this is what the world is stuck on m8 - what came before >0< and what brought it into being. the rest of the numbers are just fingerprints of arcitecture if you get what im saying  lol planets arent round lol they just look to be formed that way


I certainly do Del , we "enlightend" ones don't fear death one bit, in fact , I get quite exited !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

I got to stop these morning bong sessions !&#128562;


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I got to stop these morning bong sessions !&#63026;


noooooo dont do that the synaptic responses from ur cb1 + cb2 receptors will deninish and you will conform lol > lifes better high is what im saying


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2013)

you been watching too much of that newish show with kiefer sutherland carnt member the name? is about some freaky lil kid n the world being a series of patterns,numbers etc what your talking bout delv, the kid can see the patterns or some shit n predict the future kinda.

hope all are good, my blueberrys are getting to a fucking nice size now but still fighting that n def a little, but they look nice, the n def is my own fault irregular feeding times and not enough.

oh yeah had a 1st, the clone fairy kidnapped CUNTS! doubt much will come of it tho carnt see a international customs investigation coming from 2 clones.

double oh yeah lol whats all this bout billy dieing? hope its bullshit.

take it easy peoples.


----------



## donno (Apr 16, 2013)

pitchforksandtorches said:


> hey guys, currently got 2 ww (topped and tied) and 2 morning glory (topped only) under a 400w in soil, got about 4 wks to harvest, these pics are about 2wks old .. ww first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi mate there sound nice man same old shit here in birmingham, 160 oz ,80 on half good cheese light not no heavy weighing shit ? need all the help you or any1 else can give me thanks for reading this reply ? keep grow your own and spead the love off cannabis


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you been watching too much of that newish show with kiefer sutherland carnt member the name? is about some freaky lil kid n the world being a series of patterns,numbers etc what your talking bout delv, the kid can see the patterns or some shit n predict the future kinda.
> 
> hope all are good, my blueberrys are getting to a fucking nice size now but still fighting that n def a little, but they look nice, the n def is my own fault irregular feeding times and not enough.
> 
> ...


thats what i see m8 its pattern/probability/algorythm/resinance i really cant explain it. get sum pics up when you can m8 we do lv blueberry porn. n def aye av got c+m def due to a water fk up but alls good n being taken care of. bad news about the fairy  not sure about bill m8 but av heard the same talk. keep it green n peace


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

delvite said:


> noooooo dont do that the synaptic responses from ur cb1 + cb2 receptors will deninish and you will conform lol > lifes better high is what im saying


Oh, ok, you've twisted me arm, back down shed for more bongs !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

@newuserlol, was wondering were u were m8, I recon bill may of done a Regi Perin ! . Do u thing the bb's gonna get narnas ?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

donno said:


> hi mate there sound nice man same old shit here in birmingham, 160 oz ,80 on half good cheese light not no heavy weighing shit ? need all the help you or any1 else can give me thanks for reading this reply ? keep grow your own and spead the love off cannabis


if I could get an oz for £160 I wouldn't bother growing lol,it has cost me way more than that in equipment, then I pay about £1.70 a day just to run my grow room,not to mention me constantly having to wash my soiled underwear as the police seem to drive outside my house more since I started growing,i am still waiting for my weed I wont bother getting it from Europe again,ive bought a few times off him and it takes 4-8 days to come but the waiting is torture lol,if I have to buy any from bmr again I will go to ukweed or boltz as I know they are good guys but there prices are a bit more expensive.


----------



## delvite (Apr 16, 2013)

im away to replenish my canabinoid stores, peace out


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

@trich, r u in s/Wales m8 ?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @trich, r u in s/Wales m8 ?


west London m8


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2013)

So anyone got anymore news on Billy.

Such a great chap. Picked me up at the airport drove me an hour to my hotel. Mind you he had never met me. Took me to dinner met his GF.

Again such nice people hope all this talk of Billy being dead is BS. Can anyone help please


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> The DOG is a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the males flowers was used to pollinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno&#8217;s that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts. There appear to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica-dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result produces a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era&#8217;s, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user. Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least. 2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. The latter is a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. The plants take well to most techniques, fimming, LST, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. A combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones with light brown hairs on curing. The more compact pheno also produces wonderful purple coloured plants given the correct cooler flowering temperatures. At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open. A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. The exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon. The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calves and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles. Half way through the joint you will have a nice warm feeling in your cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. The joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed. After 30 minutes you will still be as high as when you first had the joint.
> 
> WTF?


we're bandits on RIU they don't like us advertising BB yet they lick subcools ringpiece and raredankness genetics have their own thread. DST's had his PM privileges removed before. they took westy's toilet seat and my colouring crayons too the [email protected]



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Links In my Sig for the BB grow I'm doing. Strains are dog kush, entered into the cannabis cup last year. Psycho killer coming up next. ill put some pics of the finished articles the morra.


pics coming up 


trichome 1 said:


> ive heard a lot about breeders boutique has it been around for long and has anyone grown their strains also connoisseur cannabis genetics looks very good any one grown from any of these coz I want to buy from attitude as there new offer runs till the 19th so I might aswell buy now


you'll get much better freebies and a fuck load more pips for your coin from not attitude 

wanna see their gear?

DOG KUSH


Dippy Ellsy


Psycho Killer



QrazyQuake



latest project. smelly fingerez

View attachment 2618262View attachment 2618263


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> if I could get an oz for £160 I wouldn't bother growing lol,it has cost me way more than that in equipment, then I pay about £1.70 a day just to run my grow room,not to mention me constantly having to wash my soiled underwear as the police seem to drive outside my house more since I started growing,i am still waiting for my weed I wont bother getting it from Europe again,ive bought a few times off him and it takes 4-8 days to come but the waiting is torture lol,if I have to buy any from bmr again I will go to ukweed or boltz as I know they are good guys but there prices are a bit more expensive.


You must be doing something very wrong then, or thinking very much in the short term. After your first, if not second grow, you should have EASILY paid off the startup costs, which are only a few hundred quid. Unless you are doing just the one grow, you shouldn't really bother taking the equiptment costs into account as once they're bought, they're bought.

So following that, your power bill is what, £150 a run and that is working on a 12 week turnaround. At £1.70 a day you should looking at what, a 600w hps by my reckoning, and a 600w hps will quite happily give you what, 15-20 ounces if you know what you're doing. Throw some money in for nutrients, lets just say £20 which imo is a huge number just for the nutes, but not to worry. So let's just say that the one run cost you a total of £200, just to be daft, then you are looking at £200 for 15-20 ounces, or to put in money terms, £200 of input, for £2400+ output, or alternatively, it is costing you around £13 or less per ounce to grow.

So in short, if it's costing you £160 an ounce to grow, then something is amusingly wrong with your setup, or you are not thinking beyond the first grow. Get the first grow under your belt, sell 2 of the ounces, equiptment paid for.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

says the lad wasting his by chuckin it in his soup lmao, you crack me up tip top.


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been high fer 3 years straight, no health ptrobs at all


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

couldnt be fuked to make bubble today, couldnt be arsed to go to shops, wasted fukin day an i chopped and shredded the ugly sik from seed cunt of a plant..good riidense topped a a tangerine dream above the 3rd fer a change gonna bin the first node...hows tricks m8s


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> says the lad wasting his by chuckin it in his soup lmao, you crack me up tip top.


Highlighting my point all the more  The costs go down to such a level that i could happily make soup men with it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

clever clogs.  cost of green is relative and subjective. putting it in soup is just daft.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indeed it is  Won't stop me though! While price of green is relative and subjective, in this example, with regard to justifying waste, i could waste that weed and still be below the buying threshold. And for my situation, if i had not got it in my cupboard, i would have bought it anyway, so either way i ended up saving money, waste or not 

Growing weed is not like building your own car where you can't possibly make the same product at the same price, in fact quite the opposite. So many people grow green in their back room because we can supply ourselves with a far superior product for a far cheaper price  If it's costing trichome 1 more to grow an ounce than it does to buy one, then his grow is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll take the DOG and the fingerz please! that DOG looks like summit else , nice yielding crystal covered rocks!

So does the BB belong to DST don? been meaning to ask for a while


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You must be doing something very wrong then, or thinking very much in the short term. After your first, if not second grow, you should have EASILY paid off the startup costs, which are only a few hundred quid. Unless you are doing just the one grow, you shouldn't really bother taking the equiptment costs into account as once they're bought, they're bought.
> 
> So following that, your power bill is what, £150 a run and that is working on a 12 week turnaround. At £1.70 a day you should looking at what, a 600w hps by my reckoning, and a 600w hps will quite happily give you what, 15-20 ounces if you know what you're doing. Throw some money in for nutrients, lets just say £20 which imo is a huge number just for the nutes, but not to worry. So let's just say that the one run cost you a total of £200, just to be daft, then you are looking at £200 for 15-20 ounces, or to put in money terms, £200 of input, for £2400+ output, or alternatively, it is costing you around £13 or less per ounce to grow.
> 
> So in short, if it's costing you £160 an ounce to grow, then something is amusingly wrong with your setup, or you are not thinking beyond the first grow. Get the first grow under your belt, sell 2 of the ounces, equiptment paid for.


the rwason I started to grow is because the price of weed has gone up,i don't plan to sell so I have only 2 photo's and one auto on the go,if weed stayed at £160 an oz I would never of started coz if caught my SIA licence would get taken and id be out of a job,the best thing about growing is you know what your smoking and it does feel good to smoke someting you have grown my costs are way more than you say ive paid for my light setup a parabolic reflector,a vented ballast,new fan,a massive cooler,25litre pots 100 litres of canna coco,dutchpro nutes a+b grow and bloom,canna pk13/14 then superthrive and plantmagic magne-cal,ph meter,test kit,and om going to get dutch masters liquid light and penetrator,my vag time alone will end up more than 12 weeks lol so my electric bill is also massive but I will be happy aslong as I reach my target of 8oz,and will always grow now but shit bricks while doing it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed it is  Won't stop me though! While price of green is relative and subjective, in this example, with regard to justifying waste, i could waste that weed and still be below the buying threshold. And for my situation, if i had not got it in my cupboard, i would have bought it anyway, so either way i ended up saving money, waste or not
> 
> Growing weed is not like building your own car where you can't possibly make the same product at the same price, in fact quite the opposite. So many people grow green in their back room because we can supply ourselves with a far superior product for a far cheaper price  If it's costing trichome 1 more to grow an ounce than it does to buy one, then his grow is fundamentally flawed.


nothing stops you TT! you crazy mofo lolz. what your saying is right. it costs a fraction to produce your own than it does to buy but the initial start up, there's no denying can be expensive or done on a shoe string. fuck me i started in an alcove with a fire hazard home made ballast and 600w lamp. painted the walls white and slung a bedsheet over it. gf loved lights on at 7:30 am 

or you can do it like trich and blow a fortune on kit you don't really need ( parabollocks if you ask me ). great if your going a room with rows of them but for yourself naa.



The2TimEr said:


> I'll take the DOG and the fingerz please! that DOG looks like summit else , nice yielding crystal covered rocks!
> So does the BB belong to DST don? been meaning to ask for a while


that would be telling. hahah and sadly neither of your choices are available to the public yet unless you get a snip.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Indeed it is  Won't stop me though! While price of green is relative and subjective, in this example, with regard to justifying waste, i could waste that weed and still be below the buying threshold. And for my situation, if i had not got it in my cupboard, i would have bought it anyway, so either way i ended up saving money, waste or not
> 
> Growing weed is not like building your own car where you can't possibly make the same product at the same price, in fact quite the opposite. So many people grow green in their back room because we can supply ourselves with a far superior product for a far cheaper price  If it's costing trichome 1 more to grow an ounce than it does to buy one, then his grow is fundamentally flawed.


its my first grow with this setup and I don't know what to expect if I get 8oz i'll be happy but even 6oz would be ok coz I have learned a lot the only thing with growing weed is if caught for cultivating its much worse on the record than possession and I live near a flight path so hear helicopters every 5 mins lol and I need my job,ive no doubt I will do ok and be in profit as I am scrogging and should easily smash 4oz a plant not including my auto,its works out about 800 roughly inc electric


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

You all know the reason i grow, because NO OTHER CUNT HERE DOES 

I've always grown on somewhat of a budget, no large scale grows by any means, 6 plant grows max. £80 tent, around £200 on lighting and then it's just nutes, pots dirt and so on.

What i sell to my mates goes at £15 per gram and that's becuase alot of them hadn't even tried bud if it wasn't for me, it just isn't available here full stop. all the standard maroc that comes here goes at £10 per gram so the time and effort it takes me to grow the dank is more then reasonable for them.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

Aye, a job is always something to take into account when considering cannabis, let alone growing. 

The first grow is always expensive, due to the startup costs, but after that it all gets rather cheap  And generally your yields will just increase with each grow under the belt. I don't know your setup, but for auto's you don't really want to be growing them under 12/12, so unless you have a second grow room for the autos, then it would be more productive to keep it all to one or the other. Give it 6 months and you'll be cracking open the mason jars and laughing. When i was buying it was always a case of dividing bags into joints, being careful about how much goes in the grinder etc, once you've got a draw full of mason jars you just grab a fat nug and the joint will be as big as it wants. It is a fantastic feeling not to be sat there thinking that you just smoked up a fiver in a single rizzla  The downside naturally is that after a year or whatnot of being used to smoking for near nothing, and if you are selling any, then you can be getting paid to smoke, then should you stop growing, it becomes very painful handing over good money for bugger all of mediocre weed 

You should go DWC 2timer. It removes time and effort from the equation  I'd fill up my res once a week, or even once every 2 weeks once i got a 100l res due to basement lighting being bellends, and the only real time and effort involved is the trimming. £15/g to mates is ludicrous though, even if it isn't readily available in your area. It'#s each to their own though, I prefered just to give mates weed knowing they'll enjoy a nice smoke when they get home.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

if I had known better I would of bought a water cooled hood but I just was just eager to get growing and thought they were ok lol and they are doing the job and I have no choice but to keep them for now but I will change for my next setup,i may even try a different grow completely dwc looks good but i'll need to research first before trying it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

furry muff lad. i've got 2 full kits of those autopots in the garage, tried them had problems hated them cost me a couple of hundred quid. they go for nowt on-line now. growing is a fucking huge learning curve. 

i'm just going hydro, built my own dwc and bought a new aquafarm to play with this week. missus is parra with all the water and eleccy in the same room but if the yield smashed my coco and airpots i'll go all hydro. and yeah there are peopl that bash the taste of hydro over soil. but round my end you could tell them it was grown in dolomite and they'd no ne fuckin difference. 

strains i've got taste lush regardless what you grow them in so i'm told but i'll judge myself in about 3 months


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, a job is always something to take into account when considering cannabis, let alone growing.
> 
> The first grow is always expensive, due to the startup costs, but after that it all gets rather cheap  And generally your yields will just increase with each grow under the belt. I don't know your setup, but for auto's you don't really want to be growing them under 12/12, so unless you have a second grow room for the autos, then it would be more productive to keep it all to one or the other. Give it 6 months and you'll be cracking open the mason jars and laughing. When i was buying it was always a case of dividing bags into joints, being careful about how much goes in the grinder etc, once you've got a draw full of mason jars you just grab a fat nug and the joint will be as big as it wants. It is a fantastic feeling not to be sat there thinking that you just smoked up a fiver in a single rizzla  The downside naturally is that after a year or whatnot of being used to smoking for near nothing, and if you are selling any, then you can be getting paid to smoke, then should you stop growing, it becomes very painful handing over good money for bugger all of mediocre weed


im growing 18/6 and will be doing this for another 10 weeks + then i'll flip im copying another scrogger that done a journal cant remember his name but he yielded 11oz per plant  I just hope that once I have grown this grow I don't feel so on edge all the time, I also stay awake till silly times because I worry about a fire lol, I the chance of a fire is rare but I still cant sleep knowing the hot mh bulb is on,a helicopter just came so close to my house a couple of kids outside are waving to the fucker,i look out and its gone


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You should go DWC 2timer. It removes time and effort from the equation  I'd fill up my res once a week, or even once every 2 weeks once i got a 100l res due to basement lighting being bellends, and the only real time and effort involved is the trimming. £15/g to mates is ludicrous though, even if it isn't readily available in your area. It'#s each to their own though, I prefered just to give mates weed knowing they'll enjoy a nice smoke when they get home.


I've looked at hydro before dude but i would need a hell of alot more space which i don't have.
I understand your views on the pricing mate becuase you are from the mainland  if you lived here and see what i see those views would change. If the most standard hash you can imagine is being sold at 10-12 quid per g then i certainly won't be dishing the green out at the same or less.
Most of every harvest i crop is kept for myself anyway. maybe 25 % will be sold.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> I've looked at hydro before dude but i would need a hell of alot more space which i don't have.
> I understand your views on the pricing mate becuase you are from the mainland  if you lived here and see what i see those views would change. If the most standard hash you can imagine is being sold at 10-12 quid per g then i certainly won't be dishing the green out at the same or less.
> Most of every harvest i crop is kept for myself anyway. maybe 25 % will be sold.


Being from the mainland has nothing to do with anything for me. I never sold anything for profit, the regional prices had no bearing on my prices. If a friend insisted on giving me a tenner then i just gave em a jar and said take what you like. Didn't really bother me  For me, weed has no real value, it's a plant that pretty much grows itself. Other people are different, i just never had any desire to use my cannabis as a cash source, that's what my job was for.

And you'd be surprised with hydro. Most who saw my cupboard that i grew in were aware of the space i had to play with, barely any, think it was 1 meter by 50cm, i got hydro into there without an issue, a lot of the hydro plants i grew actually had a smaller footprint than when i was growing in pots with soil/coco. Hydro can be any size you want it to be, just buy the appropriate container, ust as you'd buy an appropriate sized pot.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> furry muff lad. i've got 2 full kits of those autopots in the garage, tried them had problems hated them cost me a couple of hundred quid. they go for nowt on-line now. growing is a fucking huge learning curve.
> 
> i'm just going hydro, built my own dwc and bought a new aquafarm to play with this week. missus is parra with all the water and eleccy in the same room but if the yield smashed my coco and airpots i'll go all hydro. and yeah there are peopl that bash the taste of hydro over soil. but round my end you could tell them it was grown in dolomite and they'd no ne fuckin difference.
> 
> strains i've got taste lush regardless what you grow them in so i'm told but i'll judge myself in about 3 months


I havn't tried airpots, but i did the regular soils, coco, coco and autopots, and dwc simply demolished them. A bit more tempermental i'll give you that, but overall much easier and much bigger yields.

My autopots are in the garage, might actually break em out this summer and grow some fruit or herbs in em out in the garden. Might as well make use of em if i can, but yeah, i agree, load of bollocks imo. Mine were nothing but a pain, overflowed more times than i can count regardless of tweaking the smartvalves.

I'll have to try and keep up with your grow in the aquafarms. Was always really tempted to buy a pair. Looked ideal, the waterfarms being that little bit too small imo. My only worries were the drip rings clogging up having seen the amount of crap that get's onto airlines and airstones in my dwc buckets.



trichome 1 said:


> I also stay awake till silly times because I worry about a fire lol, I the chance of a fire is rare


Not to put you on edge, but ask Don about fire in the grow room  But nah, he's the only person i've seen on this forum who experienced it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

dust these off again lol



never caught fire but the molten plastic would hav if it touched the carpet believe me. those maxibright compacts are death traps bloke told me they happen like one in a couple of thousand  clear conscience there mate.....


----------



## brewing up (Apr 16, 2013)

hows it going my fellow uk grower minions? we need to unite and put our feet down to this robbing government, what has happened to human rights? we are just a bunch of numbers to these people we pay for there 4 houses and even there funerals, even when there dead there still robbing us blind, UNITE and PROTEST we need to stick together!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

/you got any pics up of your DWC setup don? Did you just go for a simple bucket and stone setup, or something a bit more fancy?


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> I have been high fer 3 years straight, no health ptrobs at all


lol i've bin high for 36 years & it never done me any harm verwip ding blulula as plug would say"


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dust these off again lol
> 
> View attachment 2618439View attachment 2618440
> 
> never caught fire but the molten plastic would hav if it touched the carpet believe me. those maxibright compacts are death traps bloke told me they happen like one in a couple of thousand  clear conscience there mate.....


I have a metal vented ballast but I still don't trust it or that the bulb itself wont explode and ive read that there are gasses in the mh bulb or something,and it doesn't help that my grow is the cupboard under my stairs meaning if there was a fire the only way out would be to jump lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I know its bad taste to make jokes about tragic events but the reaction I get from the yanks make me want to keep doing it lol,i must be bored lol,they hate me on that thread just coz I said a joke or six  Obama said today he wont let America be terrorised but isn't that what the bombers are doing??


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dust these off again lol
> 
> View attachment 2618439View attachment 2618440
> 
> never caught fire but the molten plastic would hav if it touched the carpet believe me. those maxibright compacts are death traps bloke told me they happen like one in a couple of thousand  clear conscience there mate.....



ooo fuck , i always keep mine on a breeze block for just such occasions !..ive got the same ballast and been using it for 3 years, no probs at all with it , touch cloth !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> /you got any pics up of your DWC setup don? Did you just go for a simple bucket and stone setup, or something a bit more fancy?


Made my own dwc and bought an aquafarm I'm going to mod with an airstone. Should smash my yield records to date. Bloody things are too big to fit in my present veg setup. Irony eh... Thinking of getting a 1m square n putting it on its side. I'll put pics up when I've got a temp veg box made up. Cardboard box tastic lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

Trich n bazooma when you're flush crop time go digital ballast and don't look back. Piece of shit maxibright compact could have put me in jail, killed me n the lass or worse still fucked me crop


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

OMG too much weed of a plant,, how tragic..

lol yehthem yanks are freaks hahah fuk em


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 16, 2013)

Horrifying sights at the Boston marathon tonight.

Americans in shorts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Piece of shit maxibright compact could have put me in jail, killed me n the lass or worse still fucked me crop


I remember that Don.

My cousin burned his house down just before xmas with a maxibright he'd been running for 4 years.

When he told me the story I didn't even need to mention the brand just "it was a plastic molded one wasn't it", "Yeah, how did you know!?".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 16, 2013)

So the 'Two Toke Killer' pheno's have started to mature and show a little character in the last couple of day's, stopped putting on height and started to fill out some.

Bigger 'Two Toke Killer'.
(She'll be a beast)


Smaller 'Two Toke Killer'.


'Grape Kush x Exodus Psychosis'.
 

Tent shot, lights off/on.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, they do get rather hot ! , great 4 flash drying a bit of emergency smoke though . Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking v nice them Yorkie , r u spraying that tricanol on them ? Or whatever it's called !


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 33 for Think D!fferent








T'other bitches


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> he's obviously a smart lad, he wears Jaeger Lecoultre reverso watch! All the smart cunts wear them! lol.
> 
> think I'll forward this to my mate who use to work for Lehman Brothers (actually, he still works for Nomura, who bought them for 3 and 6 pence), and one night while snorting a line told me that weed was the worst drug ever as it ruined your ambitions, lmfao....yeh ok pal.


it gives you ambitions, weed is mine lmao


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

budman111 said:


> Garybhoy, it will NEVER happen under ANY UK scum government, best bet is for Independence where an SNP government wants the Portugal approach to cannabis (and other drugs) , very sensible I reacon.


tory scum lmfao only us in our secret city would know what that means...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk the government bunh oof lying CUNTS! the only good thing to come out if this one is the thing hes trying to do to stop benefits for immigrants and the nhs for them too, the EU says he cant so hopefully we may pull out of eu coz he dont wanna pay em benefits,
> the pakis abuse the nhs anwyays getting shit to send home to pakiststan and whatnot,,fukin gloyts
> i think they should do a national mandatory vote to stay in eu or not,, i mean its rite, it affects us all,, and that nick clegg or whoever saying he could live on 56 a week LOL
> 
> ...


if you could move from a shit country with sand rebels, to a nice 1st world country free house free money every week, free hospital bills you would do it, fuckin joke pakis need to fuck of, one other thing when they move here they dont have to pay taxes for 7 years i think, fuckin joke hate em all, allways will allways have since i was 5 callin my teachers a chocolate cunt.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> sounds good man. i know room temperature is like 32c ? so 21 should be safe.
> humidity is the main thing you want kept low and with the extractor and fan moving the air you should be golden.


32c? you must be sittin in ur boxers with ur fan pointed at ur bawz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Looking v nice them Yorkie , r u spraying that tricanol on them ? Or whatever it's called !


Triacontanol.

Well I want to but I have another property inspection by my estate agent end of May so I'm holding off on flip just yet (I'd rather hide plants 2 weeks into flower rather than big stinking donkey dicks of bud).

I might flip em all in about 3-4 weeks or so, spray the 'GK x Psycho' before the inspection and the 'Two Toke Killer' phenos through flower after the inspection.

Regardless of what I decide to do it's going to be a "by the skin of the teeth" type escapade for sure! (not the first time)

The bigger of the two 'Two Toke Killer' phenos is bothering me to be honest, it's going to be huge. 
I might just get this run out of the way for some cash and then I know I've got 6 months clear before the estate agent is due again, plenty of time for a monster Tria scrog.

I've got 'Smelly Fingerez' clones running through my head now, lol.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 32c? you must be sittin in ur boxers with ur fan pointed at ur bawz


aahaha could of swore i said 22?? my rooms are always kept on the bakey side tho


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> aahaha could of swore i said 52?? my rooms are always kept on the bakey side tho


Well baked


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 16, 2013)

Fucking hell! That pic don posted of the ballast scared the shit out of me. That's the same one i had, thank fuck the cops took it lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Triacontanol.
> 
> Well I want to but I have another property inspection by my estate agent end of May so I'm holding off on flip just yet.
> I might flip em all in about 3-4 weeks or so, spray the 'GK x Psycho' before the inspection and the 'Two Toke Killer' phenos through flower after the inspection.
> ...


landlord inspections is a fukin stress, rent van dismantle evrythin turn room into playroom wiv toys an kit drive down country lane wiv van full of flowering, veg and seedlings, omg last time i had a jam sandwich blockin the lane BOOM BOOM fukin hope the cans of lemon jelly r killin some of this smell, had a vision of driving around with a green fog commin off the van, the plod jus waves me by ...u need to smoke weed jus to cope wiv the grow stress


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fucking hell! That pic don posted of the ballast scared the shit out of me. That's the same one i had, thank fuck the cops took it lol


Lol, mines down t shed, so couldn't give a poo, never had any probs with it, but it's a load off knowing its not in the attic !


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine was in the attic screwed to one of the joists lol oopps! I'm glad don posted that. Their cheap and cheerful so i probly would of bought another one. Not now!


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, mines down t shed, so couldn't give a poo, never had any probs with it, but it's a load off knowing its not in the attic !


i switched all me ballasts to digi...glad i did well worth it, brighter lights bigger buds an less heat


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

is no one buying bit coins at the moment then?
only way i can at the minute is by paying £20 or so more then i should be


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 16, 2013)

i better change mine and get a dimmable ballast for next grow then, will be better off 250 for veg 400 for flower and super lumen to boost those last couple of weeks


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> west London m8


Could have helped u out if u were closer !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

u never seen donkey dik, buds yorkie!


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I certainly do Del , we "enlightend" ones don't fear death one bit, in fact , I get quite exited !


same, this cant be it all, or it wouldn't be worth anything at all, 70 years that nothing we must move on to a different dimension or something.


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i better change mine and get a dimmable ballast for next grow then, will be better off 250 for veg 400 for flower and super lumen to boost those last couple of weeks


why not 400 veg mh an 400 flower hps wiv superlumens the whole way, i veg seeds wiv 600w an they love it oh plus a 8 bar square t5 amazing the amount of light seedlins can take


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

yeah the sooner you hit them with more wattage, the bigger your plants and buds are gonna be. started my current ladies with the 250w for 12 days then straight onto the 400, they're rocking it now will stick some photos up soon


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 16, 2013)

600w and t5's your too kind...doing a scrog thought 250 would be plenty for veg as they wont be getting big


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> 600w and t5's your too kind...doing a scrog thought 250 would be plenty for veg as they wont be getting big


my feelin is that the energy they take in from a hi watt veg is not necessarily expressed fully in the veg plants but when u flip the growth and eventual yield is much better but its not based on any science i know jus from experience. interested if anyone calls this bs or has any experince to share re veg wattage


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

fuk dying doesnt sound that appealing,, saying u kinda looking forward to it is kinda selfish,, thnk of ya kids n family?

questio for th nerds

mhy is my pcu bouncing from 3.2ghz down to 800kb and bak up again,, in cpu-z?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

lol them yanks are fudckin murderin me, backup needed come on boys GET TO THE FLANK csshhhkkct over


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk dying doesnt sound that appealing,, saying u kinda looking forward to it is kinda selfish,, thnk of ya kids n family?
> 
> questio for th nerds
> 
> mhy is my pcu bouncing from 3.2ghz down to 800kb and bak up again,, in cpu-z?


i aint got no kids fuck that, most of em are wee shytes lmao, thought you were the thread nerd? googles ur best freind


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol them yanks are fudckin murderin me, backup needed come on boys GET TO THE FLANK csshhhkkct over


link kode?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> link kode?


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/644834-bombings-boston-marathon-7.html
pon seems to be the ref in this lmfao


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk dying doesnt sound that appealing,, saying u kinda looking forward to it is kinda selfish,, thnk of ya kids n family?
> 
> questio for th nerds
> 
> mhy is my pcu bouncing from 3.2ghz down to 800kb and bak up again,, in cpu-z?


Is your PC slowing down at all when it's doing this? Also, can you list your system specs, including power supply wattage and brand name.

It could be anything, from faulty wiring, to a poor PSU, maybe even a motherboard fault.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk dying doesnt sound that appealing,, saying u kinda looking forward to it is kinda selfish,, thnk of ya kids n family?
> 
> questio for th nerds
> 
> mhy is my pcu bouncing from 3.2ghz down to 800kb and bak up again,, in cpu-z?


It's not selfish m8, it's inevitable ! We all going sooner or later, it's just some of us catch the bus early ! Don't u ever get a tiny bit exited at what's next Ice ? Not saying I wanna die lol, wish I was here for century's ! , but u can't do nothing about it , u come in when you're time is up ! .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the 'Two Toke Killer' pheno's have started to mature and show a little character in the last couple of day's, stopped putting on height and started to fill out some.
> 
> Bigger 'Two Toke Killer'.
> (She'll be a beast)
> ...


Missed them before yorkie n Fucksake didn't know about your cuz that's hard, no one hurt I hope? I can't believe they flog them knowing the fire hazards they are. 

Them 2 tokes are going to be fuck off huge colas. With that crazy triacannawhatsitsname this is going to be a good show.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

loving how squat these girls have stayed, 2 weeks and 6 days old. easily the fastet growing plants i've had to date other than autoflowers (*whispers gently*) nicely recovering from their toppings


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

Turn of CPU power management settings in bios. They're designed to do this. Computer looks at what you're doing and changes the clock speed accordingly. And if its not this, get off that 350w PSU and get something proper in there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Is your PC slowing down at all when it's doing this? Also, can you list your system specs, including power supply wattage and brand name.
> 
> It could be anything, from faulty wiring, to a poor PSU, maybe even a motherboard fault.


 
 
ManufacturerSystem manufacturer---asus
 ModelSystem Product NameTotal amount of system memory8.00 GB RAMSystem type64-bit operating systemNumber of processor cores4

 
Storage [HR][/HR] 
Total size of hard disk(s)2096 GBDisk partition (C90 GB Free (233 GB Total)Disk partition (D209 GB Free (251 GB Total)Disk partition (F122 GB Free (215 GB Total)Disk partition (G381 GB Free (466 GB Total)Media drive (HCD/DVDDisk partition (I73 GB Free (932 GB Total)
 
 
Graphics [HR][/HR] 
Display adapter typeATI Radeon 3000 GraphicsTotal available graphics memory3067 MB Dedicated graphics memory256 MB Dedicated system memory0 MB Shared system memory2811 MBDisplay adapter driver version8.850.0.0Primary monitor resolution1776x1000DirectX versionDirectX 10
 
 
Network [HR][/HR] 
Network AdapterRealtek PCIe GBE Family ControllerNetwork AdapterAnchorfree HSS VPN Adapter
 











fuksake dropping to 2100ghz now,, aye brand new 650 win power psu arrived yesterday


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> loving how squat these girls have stayed, 2 weeks and 6 days old. easily the fastet growing plants i've had to date other than autoflowers (*whispers gently*) nicely recovering from their toppings


they look great dude is that counting the seedling stage ? asin from seed ? thats crazy big if so . here's a ch9 blue lemon 16 days old  i ripped them 2 fan leafs when when i was topping lol they where barley even developed and now they'v grown out with chunks missing aha , nice plant's ,peace


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> loving how squat these girls have stayed, 2 weeks and 6 days old. easily the fastet growing plants i've had to date other than autoflowers (*whispers gently*) nicely recovering from their toppings


looking good man should have a nice few cola's on them pump up your yield a fair bit


----------



## indikat (Apr 16, 2013)

having fun here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/644834-bombings-boston-marathon-27.html#post8968837 do join in ...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 16, 2013)

cheers guys yeh thats 20 days old from sprouting well happy so far.
zwasted i'd get her transplanted if i were you matey looks well and happy


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 16, 2013)

i would bend those bitches over and spread those legs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

TTT i got a brand new 650,, them pics dident show it but it boucnes between the 3.2 and the 800.. my ram is higher voltage than standard and bios is on default and havent even used the core unlocker (not that i need it wen im not using a triple wats got a fourth locked core)
cool and quiet is truned off

pissing m off i have a inkling that my cpu may be saying byebye


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> loving how squat these girls have stayed, 2 weeks and 6 days old. easily the fastet growing plants i've had to date other than autoflowers (*whispers gently*) nicely recovering from their toppings


nice one spartacus.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> TTT i got a brand new 650,, them pics dident show it but it boucnes between the 3.2 and the 800.. my ram is higher voltage than standard and bios is on default and havent even used the core unlocker (not that i need it wen im not using a triple wats got a fourth locked core)
> cool and quiet is truned off
> 
> pissing m off i have a inkling that my cpu may be saying byebye


Mate, I've already told you the answer.

Your bios is at stock, by default power saving is enabled. Go into bios and turn it off. Computers are meant to do this. It drops the multiplier to lower the frequency and save power. Everything from a computer to a phone to a tablet does this. My tablet runs at 1.7ghz when it is required, and when not, it drops the frequency to 200mhz. 

Your club is not saying bye bye, look at your own screenshots, 4x multiplier. You are not encoding a film or running a game, so the bios sees no reason to run the CPU at 3.2ghz, so it drops it to what it needs.

Run something like prime95 or occt, and check in cpuz to see if the multiplier changes.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

LMAO AT THESE YANKEES nobody link em to this thread. last fucking thing we need.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

ok il take a look later, i just hate fucking with bios.lol

nice 1


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok il take a look later, i just hate fucking with bios.lol
> 
> nice 1


Short answer. Run a CPU stress tool. If cpuz shows CPU at full speed, then there isn't an issue.

I'm confused though, if you are not overclockjkng, why are you concerned about it saving you money on the leccy bill? The could doesn't stay at 800mhz if a program is requiring more. Just ignore it ffs. It is doing what it was designed to do. People only turn this stuff off because it allows for a more stable over clock.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

battliing a yank on some thread, he gets the last word before the thread gets closed, fuck sake i hate being seen as a bitch. Gonna go round his house the morra hed run from me irl imo


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok il take a look later, i just hate fucking with bios.lol
> 
> nice 1


get a new pc thought you were a rich man no?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get a new pc thought you were a rich man no?


Fuck, I agree. I always thought he had a bit a monster, looking at the stuff he posted, his PC is rather naff. Ic3, am I reading this right, you use onboard graphics?? (Anti 3000) I thought you were all about DVD encoding, why in heck are you not using a proper card?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck, I agree. I always thought he had a bit a monster, looking at the stuff he posted, his PC is rather naff. Ic3, am I reading this right, you use onboard graphics?? (Anti 3000) I thought you were all about DVD encoding, why in heck are you not using a proper card?


chuck norris encodes dvd's with his beard.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> chuck norris encodes dvd's with his beard.


For some reason that just makes me think of a DJ spinning disks with his chin :/


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

what is all this about house inspections, is this only private rented flats or what i dont understand it, i know the land lord has a key for every flat/house but didnt know they come in a snoop aroundgoin a few weeks off course for an inspection fuck that...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> For some reason that just makes me think of a DJ spinning disks with his chin :/


now thats makin me think of ali g in gold chains spinnin his dick in circles singing 'you spin me right round baby right round'


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what is all this about house inspections, is this only private rented flats or what i dont understand it, i know the land lord has a key for every flat/house but didnt know they come in a snoop aroundgoin a few weeks off course for an inspection fuck that...


If you rent your flat or house, then the landlord will perform checks, depending on how long you've been there, normally just once or twice a year, just to make sure you haven't spilt a bottle of red on the carpet or kicked a door down etc. They can be scary times, they will often ask to look everywhere. The longer you live there without issue, the more trusting they'll be and often just glance around the main rooms and leave it at that. They have a key, but you have a right to change the locks, but they have a right to request entry, but must be in writing, with the amount of notice the law requires. Basically you legally have to let them into your flat to look around. 

Swings and roundabouts in a way, if you rent the flat, by law you can expect a house inspection and possible discovery of the grow, if you own the house, no inspections, but should you get caught, depending on the grow you could lose the house under the proceeds of crime laws. Basically the police say you clearly bought this through drug money, so its ours. Often how the police end up with silly expensive fast police cars. They say drugs bought this, so now its ours. So if you rent, make your landlord a friend, not an enemy, don't make him jump through hoops to complete a house inspection.


----------



## pon (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/644834-bombings-boston-marathon-7.html
> pon seems to be the ref in this lmfao


 FIGHT


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> If you rent your flat or house, then the landlord will perform checks, depending on how long you've been there, normally just once or twice a year, just to make sure you haven't spilt a bottle of red on the carpet or kicked a door down etc. They can be scary times, they will often ask to look everywhere. The longer you live there without issue, the more trusting they'll be and often just glance around the main rooms and leave it at that. They have a key, but you have a right to change the locks, but they have a right to request entry, but must be in writing, with the amount of notice the law requires. Basically you legally have to let them into your flat to look around.
> 
> Swings and roundabouts in a way, if you rent the flat, by law you can expect a house inspection and possible discovery of the grow, if you own the house, no inspections, but should you get caught, depending on the grow you could lose the house under the proceeds of crime laws. Basically the police say you clearly bought this through drug money, so its ours. Often how the police end up with silly expensive fast police cars. They say drugs bought this, so now its ours. So if you rent, make your landlord a friend, not an enemy, don't make him jump through hoops to complete a house inspection.


well, im a likable guy but knowing my luck id end up with a dick of a landlord

f
COUNCIL HOUSES FTW CHEAPER AND NO inspections LMfAO


----------



## jinky j (Apr 16, 2013)

we333e3e3eee3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333ee3ewwwwwwwww3


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well, im a likable guy but knowing my luck id end up with a dick of a landlord
> 
> f
> COUNCIL HOUSES FTW CHEAPER AND NO inspections LMfAO


Erm, in this situation, just count yourself lucky, council houses are normally most certainly a contender for inspections. The council doesn't want you fucking up their property. It might not have happened yet, but just base your grow on the fact that it could. By law should they suddenly wish to inspect, you only have 24 or 48 hours notice before they either come in peacefully or they get the police etc involved in getting them into the building. The simple answer is if you rent, base your gorw setup on the premise that your place will get an inspection. To do otherwise is just an invitation for disaster. Luckily for me, my landlord was my mother, so i just worked some magic and, well, she never saw the grow, but she knew i was growing, asked me outright a few months ago


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Erm, in this situation, just count yourself lucky, council houses are normally most certainly a contender for inspections. The council doesn't want you fucking up their property. It might not have happened yet, but just base your grow on the fact that it could. By law should they suddenly wish to inspect, you only have 24 or 48 hours notice before they either come in peacefully or they get the police etc involved in getting them into the building. The simple answer is if you rent, base your gorw setup on the premise that your place will get an inspection. To do otherwise is just an invitation for disaster. Luckily for me, my landlord was my mother, so i just worked some magic and, well, she never saw the grow, but she knew i was growing, asked me outright a few months ago


depending on the stage of my plants, i think i could get them out, that why im getting rid of so much old shit i bought as a noob, so i can have a nice compact tidy op. my brother only lives across the road so thats some luck(ill run and hide at his flat), his flat is private rented.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

jinky j said:


> we333e3e3eee3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333ee3ewwwwwwwww3


this is a drone recording information, make sure you all gotyour tinfoil hats on.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I was looking forward for some more fun on the yank thread but it has been removed  I had nearly all my joke removed by the moderator as he said I hurt their feelings,i was insensitive and crass lol, my comments were funny jokes(I thought lol) but the yanks are like little bitches always whining


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> this is a drone recording information, make sure you all gotyour tinfoil hats on.


What do you mean? I just got z kilo of Peruvian white and some credit card details from this good man. The guy is legit!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> chuck norris encodes dvd's with his beard.


Lmfao , I stroke cats with mine .


----------



## iiKode (Apr 16, 2013)

..............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2013)

na in a council house they just do 2 checks a year 1 for eleki and 1 for gas..

thats it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

https://bitcoinnordic.com/bank-transfer/ if anyone want to buy bitcoins at the market rate this is a good service but if you pay using gbp they charge four quid,still a good price


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2013)

@Del, all this 3rd eye business , are we to discard the Japanese one ?


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Del, all this 3rd eye business , are we to discard the Japanese one ?


My third eye is sore this morning - Oh sorry I meant my brown eye


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Del, all this 3rd eye business , are we to discard the Japanese one ?


lol oh no its gone that way has it  proper gutted today ive misplaced my big bag of happy while being overly happy last night, morning uk


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

another shitty day weather wise at least them temps will be spot on today, anyone use ac in the summer?


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> this is a drone recording information, make sure you all gotyour tinfoil hats on.


speaking of drones, have you heard..........................................http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2211333/Attack-drones-Britains-skies-Home-Office-allows-police-use-military-style-unmanned-aircraft.html


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> another shitty day weather wise at least them temps will be spot on today, anyone use ac in the summer?


traditional english weather this lol no ac here just fans, fans n more fans


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> traditional english weather this lol no ac here just fans, fans n more fans


I just stepped up the lights del, got 4 inlines driving tent, lights and an internal windshear (5 foot plants swaying and leaves look like they wanna fly off) so its mostly radiant heat an I dunno if ac will drop it much due to volume of air...


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

do you have you intake running from a seperate area/room m8, its easier to cool the air outside then feed it in rather than trying to cool a hot room and its better for the girls


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

Day 20 of the critical kush ( day 4 of 12/12 )...............................................................










..............................................the rest of the update is in my journal


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> do you have you intake running from a seperate area/room m8, its easier to cool the air outside then feed it in rather than trying to cool a hot room and its better for the girls


its outside fresh air


----------



## jinky j (Apr 17, 2013)

morning uk, im new to this shit so i thought i would ask how the fuck do you upload pics as ive got my babies on the 3rd week of flower and there starting the swell and i want to share my love lol. my setup is 2 600w in a a 240 x 120 tent the strains are 2 emerald triangle blueberry headband, 2 bb blue cheese, 1 kandy kush and a retarded fucked up shitty ladyburn 1974 fae ghs oh and 4 ghs super lemon haze that are cuts all are done in bio bizz soil with atami nutes and bloombastic for booster and pk.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> its outside fresh air


 my outside air is 8.6. my intake air is 20-21 and my room only hits 26 with passive. there must be somthing up m8. how are you extracting? are you using inline cool tubes or hoods?


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

who was on about the boston marathon yesterday ................................................ ..................
[video=youtube;H5U5LiHnutw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5U5LiHnutw[/video]
.................................................i f you find this offensive please contact fox


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

jinky j said:


> morning uk, im new to this shit so i thought i would ask how the fuck do you upload pics as ive got my babies on the 3rd week of flower and there starting the swell and i want to share my love lol. my setup is 2 600w in a a 240 x 120 tent the strains are 2 emerald triangle blueberry headband, 2 bb blue cheese, 1 kandy kush and a retarded fucked up shitty ladyburn 1974 fae ghs oh and 4 ghs super lemon haze that are cuts all are done in bio bizz soil with atami nutes and bloombastic for booster and pk.


go to reply box and click the tool icon of insert image, from there you will have the choice to upload or add from url  ive done reseva prevada kandy kush and lady burn how are you finding them


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> who was on about the boston marathon yesterday ................................................ ..................
> [video=youtube;H5U5LiHnutw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5U5LiHnutw[/video]
> .................................................i f you find this offensive please contact fox


you may laugh but what if i said this episode aired on march 17th! another prediction?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> who was on about the boston marathon yesterday ................................................ ..................
> [video=youtube;H5U5LiHnutw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5U5LiHnutw[/video]
> .................................................i f you find this offensive please contact fox


Ha ha delv! Class


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> you may laugh but what if i said this episode aired on march 17th! another prediction?


read n watch............................................. .....................
[video=youtube;7WQeqE943Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WQeqE943Uo[/video]


----------



## jinky j (Apr 17, 2013)

cheers bud, the kandy kush is coming along nicely but the ladyburn is a fussy wee bitch ive gave her a flush 4 nights ago and gave her another watering with epsom salts last nite as i think its a mag def maybe zinc i did have another but it hermied on me i will try to upload the pics so you can have a wee gander yourself. but the blueberry headband is fucking reeking alot more stinkier than the blue cheese i am well impressed with this emerald mob there lemon deisel was fucking stellar and there sour lemon og was good aswell but took forever to finish12 weeks and they still could have went another. they are also all lst'd tae fuck well apart from the slh as i just left them to there own as it was to late on the day to start hacking the fuck oot them lol.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

jinky j said:


> cheers bud, the kandy kush is coming along nicely but the ladyburn is a fussy wee bitch ive gave her a flush 4 nights ago and gave her another watering with epsom salts last nite as i think its a mag def maybe zinc i did have another but it hermied on me i will try to upload the pics so you can have a wee gander yourself. but the blueberry headband is fucking reeking alot more stinkier than the blue cheese i am well impressed with this emerald mob there lemon deisel was fucking stellar and there sour lemon og was good aswell but took forever to finish12 weeks and they still could have went another. they are also all lst'd tae fuck well apart from the slh as i just left them to there own as it was to late on the day to start hacking the fuck oot them lol.


lol my lady burn turned out like a shrub lol not much in yield but nice smoke, looking forward to the pic show


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

haha lets get further conformed......................................... .............................
[video=youtube;JiVHm_kdhbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiVHm_kdhbA[/video]
...............................................oh man oh man


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha lets get further conformed......................................... .............................
> [video=youtube;JiVHm_kdhbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiVHm_kdhbA[/video]
> ...............................................oh man oh man


My bro is a manic D & has been for over 30 years, we had a smoke of some soap together about 20 years ago & he did not have a good time believe me 
Fooking soap!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

that's me ladies on 12/12 as of today. just noticed how im gonna be running out of room if i don't do it now. plus the fact I WANT SOME W33D lol

p.s del rocking it like always man , super even canopy that thing is a work of art pal


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

pon said:


> My bro is a manic D & has been for over 30 years, we had a smoke of some soap together about 20 years ago & he did not have a good time believe me
> Fooking soap!


 most medical professionals call cannabis a double edged sword and it unlocks alot of doors in your mind, you must get the info and do the reading before you experiment. i myself have a history of manic m8 and it runs in the family. the nhs treated my poor gran for it and two years of treatment she passed (  RIP ) i blame their treatment. as for me ive just accepted im mental and learned how to use it lol


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> that's me ladies on 12/12 as of today. just noticed how im gonna be running out of room if i don't do it now. plus the fact I WANT SOME W33D lol
> 
> p.s del rocking it like always man , super even canopy that thing is a work of art pal


 thanks bro, estimation and prediction leads to a good plan and healthy room. im still searchin for my weed lol stashed my stash while on a mash haha


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> my outside air is 8.6. my intake air is 20-21 and my room only hits 26 with passive. there must be somthing up m8. how are you extracting? are you using inline cool tubes or hoods?


thanks man tryin to cool 2300 w 8 in intake fresh air 2 x 6in outake 2 carbon f and an internal inline 6 in fan, no probs at mo but those 1000 w are heaters and temps goin at 15 deg above ambient also got some cfl and uvb which dont help . tahnks fer the input del


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

lol wish i had something to stash ah well 9-10 weeks i should be chopping down. not long


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

owing to me not really keeping track of time and being busy it looks like my next lot is nearly done!! result. clones are fucked though so nowt to go in barring a critical Jack i'm vegging as long as I can but it should go in no later than this weekend.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u never seen donkey dik, buds yorkie!


I'll show you mine if you show me yours!.........

'Smelly Fingerez'.
10oz in 10L of soil under 600w (around 10 colas).


'Skunk #1'.
4oz each in 6L of coco under 400w.



Where's yours? Oh yeah.......

View attachment 2619581View attachment 2619582

.......2oz ish each under 600w? Wow, some mad skills you got there! 

I grow colas nearly as big as your whole plants.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 17, 2013)

how long you veg that "smelly fingerz" for in what soil is a monster


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks man tryin to cool 2300 w 8 in intake fresh air 2 x 6in outake 2 carbon f and an internal inline 6 in fan, no probs at mo but those 1000 w are heaters and temps goin at 15 deg above ambient also got some cfl and uvb which dont help . tahnks fer the input del


so what you got lol > 2 x 1000 and the rest cfl? all H.I.D give off alot of heat m8 but there are ways of cooling


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lol wish i had something to stash ah well 9-10 weeks i should be chopping down. not long


av still not found it lol i cant think were id put it haha its not as if i cant miss it it looks like an ali G stash bag with my last 2+ oz init lol. 9-10 weeks...............................oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looks like mine will be on show first, bet you cant wait m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Missed them before yorkie n Fucksake didn't know about your cuz that's hard, no one hurt I hope? I can't believe they flog them knowing the fire hazards they are.
> 
> Them 2 tokes are going to be fuck off huge colas. With that crazy triacannawhatsitsname this is going to be a good show.


Nobody hurt but he's lost everything, job lot up in flames. 
He was at his birds house overnight and came strolling up his street with a new 600w ballast under his arm to find the house in cinders!
He managed to salvage a change of clothes or 2 and had been stopping on mates sofa's until he got a flat in Seacroft by the skin of his teeth in Feb.

The spastic went to the cop shop and told the coppers he'd been growing and that's why the house burnt down, they give him a caution based on his word. 
I asked him if there was any evidence at the house of a grow and he said "Well no cos it had all gone up in flames"........



Aye I anticipate good things from the 'Two Toke', it's gonna be fun.
I've been taking a leaf out of Heath Robinson's book and trying to keep my EC low so not to over feed em.
I'm sticking to my own system of tailored N-P-K values at specific times but trying to keep my EC around 1-1.4 max, they're definitely healthier over all even at this stage.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> how long you veg that "smelly fingerz" for in what soil is a monster


About 6 weeks veg but it was raped for clones in the middle.

Plagron Light Mix soil, straight out of the bag no added perlite.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> owing to me not really keeping track of time and being busy it looks like my next lot is nearly done!! result. clones are fucked though so nowt to go in barring a critical Jack i'm vegging as long as I can but it should go in no later than this weekend.


time flies when ur having fun


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

haha gov say that cannabis causes mental heath issues?
hmmmmm lets see what the experts say................................................







*Mental health problems*


*There is growing evidence that people with serious mental illness, including depression and psychosis, are more likely to use cannabis* or have used it for long periods of time in the past. Regular use of the drug has appeared to double the risk of developing a psychotic episode or long-term schizophrenia. However, does cannabis cause depression and schizophrenia or do people with these disorders use it as a medication?


Over the past few years, research has strongly suggested that there is a clear link between early cannabis use and later mental health problems in those with a genetic vulnerability - and that there is a particular issue with the use of cannabis by adolescents.


*Depression

*
A study following 1600 Australian school-children, aged 14 to 15 for seven years, found that while children who use cannabis regularly have a significantly higher risk of depression, the opposite was not the case - children who already suffered from depression were not more likely than anyone else to use cannabis. However, adolescents who used cannabis daily were five times more likely to develop depression and anxiety in later life.

*Schizophrenia

*
Three major studies followed large numbers of people over several years, and showed that those people who use cannabis have a higher than average risk of developing schizophrenia. If you start smoking it before the age of 15, you are 4 times more likely to develop a psychotic disorder by the time you are 26. They found no evidence of self-medication. It seemed that, the more cannabis someone used, the more likely they were to develop symptoms.

Why should teenagers be particularly vulnerable to the use of cannabis? No one knows for certain, but it may be something to do with brain development. The brain is still developing in the teenage years  up to the age of around 20, in fact. A massive process of neural pruning is going on. This is rather like streamlining a tangled jumble of circuits so they can work more effectively. Any experience, or substance, that affects this process has the potential to produce long-term psychological effects.

Recent research in Europe, and in the UK, has suggested that people who have a family background of mental illness  and so probably have a genetic vulnerability anyway - are more likely to develop schizophrenia if they use cannabis as well. 

source - http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/expertadvice/problems/alcoholanddrugs/cannabis.aspx

so where does it say that it causes it? and notice they dont divide the stains and what they actually do? they just bung it all in a barrel n call it cannabis haha?​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

jesus, so i'm guessing the landlords insurers took a bite out of your cuz's backside then. who in their right mind hands themselves in like that. still no body died. i'm saying that an awful lot lately. it's like there's something following me round. 

2 toke is Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis ( deep psychosis is deep purple x psycho) I then ran a male through the livers/blues cut. like i say the resin profile on them is nuckin futs. i had an 8 week finished crystaline beauty that i killed during re veg. i was devvas.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> haha gov say that cannabis causes mental heath issues?
> hmmmmm lets see what the experts say................................................
> 
> 
> ...



Just the same as them saying that video games cause epilepsy back in the 90's, the disclaimer found on the inside of every video game manual says different.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> speaking of drones, have you heard..........................................http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2211333/Attack-drones-Britains-skies-Home-Office-allows-police-use-military-style-unmanned-aircraft.html


the cameras on those fuckers are fuckin brilliant, they can spot a stolen phone from 10k foot or summit, joke, 25 years from now, there will be no chance to get away with anything they will spot a weed leaf through your window into ur bathroom, when waterin ur plants, they started bending light means they will soon be able to see around corners with cameras or they are already doing it, anyway they cant do shit about it with that kind of evidence that invasion of privacy aint it.


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

We are all different - what's good for one person may not be good for another. I've taken some drugs over the years & they are good for me.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

pon said:


> We are all different - what's good for one person may not be good for another. I've taken some drugs over the years & they are good for me.


alcohol kill more, id rather have depression than a broken liver by the time im 30


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 toke is Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis ( deep psychosis is deep purple x psycho) I then ran a male through the livers/blues cut. like i say the resin profile on them is nuckin futs. i had an 8 week finished crystaline beauty that i killed during re veg. i was devvas.
> 
> View attachment 2619614View attachment 2619615


I may well take a snip or 2 off this big one before the time comes then, just in case. 


I'm rocking a new line in base nutes too.........

Cheap and cheerful vegetable feed from Aldi, with an N-P-K of 5-5-5 and £1.80 per litre compared to £6 for 500ml of BioGrow!



After 2 applications they love it!........


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I may well take a snip or 2 off this big one before the time comes then, just in case.
> 
> 
> I'm rocking a new line in base nutes too.........
> ...


aldi? is it alright stuff, might get some if its alright, savings on biogrow jus get the bloom and summit for boost.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

come the fuck on jesus, what a joke this world is

http://news.sky.com/story/1079335/free-sandwiches-may-have-contained-rat-poison


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I may well take a snip or 2 off this big one before the time comes then, just in case.
> 
> 
> I'm rocking a new line in base nutes too.........
> ...


Aldi do some good shit man - I mix 20% their potting soil with my plagron light mix £1.50 a bag shhh
I seen that stuff dunno why I never bought it tho - oh yeah I remember, i do autos & use formulex & canna a+b for two weeks and then put em on bloom shite


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> come the fuck on jesus, what a joke this world is
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1079335/free-sandwiches-may-have-contained-rat-poison


Yeah you get a good buzz off rat poison (and then you die)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

is 5 N not a bit high for flower or am i being a tool and you'll be using something else for flower yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aldi? is it alright stuff, might get some if its alright, savings on biogrow jus get the bloom and summit for boost.


Well I'm going to finish em on this so we'll see but it's no different to any other non-organic nutrient, it's made from the same stuff and as growing with organically derived feeds is completely pointless unless outside in the ground then I don't see why I should pay a premium for stuff that isn't needed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is 5 N not a bit high for flower or am i being a tool and you'll be using something else for flower yorkie


I'll still use this as a base in flower but less of it (really for a top up as and when they need it), I'll be using the same salts for flower that I all ways have while keeping my EC below 1.4 ish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

well, it'll keep em mean n green at least but you'll probably see a good stretch out of them


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

any1 having prob uploading pics in the post?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> any1 having prob uploading pics in the post?


Not here mate, I was just about to say where did those Blueberry's just disappear to?

Who's version are they Sambo? And did you know DJ Shorts is back in business?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well, it'll keep em mean n green at least but you'll probably see a good stretch out of them


That's what's bothering me to be honest, I want to spray the big one but don't want it out growing my tent height wise if it goes all Dr Banner on me!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not here mate, I was just about to say where did those Blueberry's just disappear to?
> 
> Who's version are they Sambo? And did you know DJ Shorts is back in business?


could you see the pics yman? i couldnt see em my end m8 thats why i deleted the post, i dont no whos it is or even if it really is blueberry? was told thats what it is and the sample was super stinky but not grown or dried to well certainly couldnt taste no blueberry.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 2619660

can any1 see this?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

Aye mate, I can.

Beast's them......


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 2619661View attachment 2619662


i can see em now, fucking mcdonalds wifi lol 

3wk veg from small clone under 600hps, these pics are just over 3wks into 12/12 now only food they having is biobizz grow n bloom.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fucking shit a brick this morning, was getting the kids ready for school and looked out my window and saw a riot van pull up and 4 coppers get out 1 of them holding what looked like a warrant sheet then my fears got worse as they walked into my close, i was up and into my room like a shot, light off, curtains open, blast of air freshner and all i could do was hope for the best, 10 mins went by and still no chap at the door so i looked out and thank fuck they were getting back into the van so obviously wasnt for me, took about 3 bongs for my heart rate to drop to normal after that lol, the kids were in stitches at me running about stupid cos they didnt know what was going on,
fuck, this growing makes me para haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2619661View attachment 2619662
> 
> 
> kufhdggkjjhbvcbnhj


That's fucked though...

I'll repost em for your own benefit mate! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i can see em now, fucking mcdonalds wifi lol


.....lmao!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

there aint no blocks on the wifi, some places you carnt even get on here cause of the name marajuana is blocked, nearly all ya carnt get on torrent sites either mcdonalds let ya on anything am downloading games of thrones e3 nursing me strawberry milkshake lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there aint no blocks on the wifi, some places you carnt even get on here cause of the name marajuana is blocked, nearly all ya carnt get on torrent sites either mcdonalds let ya on anything am downloading games of thrones e3 nursing me strawberry milkshake lol


Aye I had to install a version of Tor on our lass's HTC so I could get on here while I wait for her in hospitals sometimes, gotta love free wifi!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

weapons of mass destruction sambo how the fock are they that size with 3 weeks veg? stunning plants mate


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

fancied a real drink moved on too weatherspoons, much better download speeds too lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> weapons of mass destruction sambo how the fock are they that size with 3 weeks veg? stunning plants mate


they had a 3wk veg under a 600hps thats quite alot of light for 2plants, prob why they vegged up to that size quickly.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 2619674View attachment 2619675View attachment 2619678


fink it was the mcd's wifi much better at spoons


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2619674View attachment 2619675View attachment 2619676View attachment 2619677View attachment 2619678View attachment 2619679View attachment 2619680View attachment 2619681View attachment 2619682View attachment 2619683
> 
> 
> fink it was the mcd's wifi much better at spoons


Just for growing that gaff then Sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just for growing that gaff then Sambo?


yeah yman and for the odd argument with the missus lol i aint stayed there for ages tho, should do it up but always think if it comes on top will lose any money ive spent sorting the place out.


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'm going to finish em on this so we'll see but it's no different to any other non-organic nutrient, it's made from the same stuff and as growing with organically derived feeds is completely pointless unless outside in the ground then I don't see why I should pay a premium for stuff that isn't needed.


organics is good indoor too if ya wanna recycle your soil, cant do it wiv mineral salts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> organics is good indoor too if ya wanna recycle your soil, cant do it wiv mineral salts


At £10 for 50L why would you want to recycle your soil?

And to be honest for the money you safe not buying more expensive, organically derived feeds your soil would be paid for.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

managed to get some coins sorted. payed 13 quid more than i should of but they were payed instant. 7g of stinky greens on route for friday ahhhh bliss!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> managed to get some coins sorted. payed 13 quid more than i should of but they were payed instant. 7g of stinky greens on route for friday ahhhh bliss!


u still in love with jesus? lol 

i see a few of ya posts, youve been ordering about now i see, on them forign vendors yet?


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> At £10 for 50L why would you want to recycle your soil?
> 
> And to be honest for the money you safe not buying more expensive, organically derived feeds your soil would be paid for.


I use it for the veg container garden tomatoes etc always give mj fresh, I see u use plagron light how do you find it compares to allmix iye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah yman and for the odd argument with the missus lol i aint stayed there for ages tho, should do it up but always think if it comes on top will lose any money ive spent sorting the place out.


so did the plod not actually turn up when you kicked the door through n made all that racket?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so did the plod not actually turn up when you kicked the door through n made all that racket?


no m8 i just bottled it was all, smoking shitloads at the time and had 30+ plants in the flat, 2 tents at different stage of flower and a prop full of clones in a cupboard in the hall right near the door.

couldnt ring the council to come fix the lock n carnt do it meself, wasnt me smartest move kicking the door in its a block of 6 flats 4 of em are old couples i got para that 1 of them would ring the feds with me kicking the door in, then when i did like i say lost me bottle n binned everything bar 6 that where 2 wks from finish.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

haha yeah mate sacked jesus off still havent ordered abroad but trava is the man! his homegrown is some nice smoke. free delivery and reaches me in 36 hours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> I see u use plagron light how do you find it compares to allmix iye


I think it pisses on Allmix, Lightmix, Batmix and Gold Label.

In my opinion it's the best soil I've used so far, the 'Smelly Fingerez' was done in it.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think it pisses on Allmix, Lightmix, Batmix and Gold Label.
> 
> In my opinion it's the best soil I've used so far, the 'Smelly Fingerez' was done in it.


did u not like that batmix? i only used it once yrs ago the grow wasnt that great cause i didnt have a clue but i do remember the soil seeming really nice compared to allmix which is the only other ive used, have always wanted to have another grow with that batmix tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 i just bottled it was all, smoking shitloads at the time and had 30+ plants in the flat, 2 tents at different stage of flower and a prop full of clones in a cupboard in the hall right near the door.
> 
> couldnt ring the council to come fix the lock n carnt do it meself, wasnt me smartest move kicking the door in its a block of 6 flats 4 of em are old couples i got para that 1 of them would ring the feds with me kicking the door in, then when i did like i say lost me bottle n binned everything bar 6 that where 2 wks from finish.


Wtf happened there, you lose the key like?


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think it pisses on Allmix, Lightmix, Batmix and Gold Label.
> 
> In my opinion it's the best soil I've used so far, the 'Smelly Fingerez' was done in it.


bold claim I will check it out, tried the batmix an fukin hated it so was a bit put off plagron...what did y notice were the improvements?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u not like that batmix?


No mate, in fact I hate it. 

Far too heavy.


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haha yeah mate sacked jesus off still havent ordered abroad but trava is the man! his homegrown is some nice smoke. free delivery and reaches me in 36 hours.


how many bitcoins for 7g 2T


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wtf happened there, you lose the key like?


no yman went to me flat to water etc and the bottom lock was fucked just turning n turning, panicd n kicked the door in then panicd some more lol and binned a shitload of plants.


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think it pisses on Allmix, Lightmix, Batmix and Gold Label.
> 
> In my opinion it's the best soil I've used so far, the 'Smelly Fingerez' was done in it.


Yep pisses on cocco canna mix too even using a+b


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haha yeah mate sacked jesus off still havent ordered abroad but trava is the man! his homegrown is some nice smoke. free delivery and reaches me in 36 hours.


told ya trava was alright i tested his homegrown when he first joined, not a bad bit of weed nowt special tho but prices are fair.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

quite a few people seem to like plagron i no a few people who have also used it for years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> bold claim I will check it out, tried the batmix an fukin hated it so was a bit put off plagron...what did y notice were the improvements?


The Batmix I used was the 'House & Garden' stuff.


It doesn't clump when squeezed in the hand (poke the ball and it falls apart again), it doesn't compact with watering, it doesn't need any perlite adding, it has more peat content than the rest (from what I can see).

It's just an all round better soil for weed imo, it behaves more like coco than a soil.

Give it a shot for the sake of 1 bag mate, nowt to lose.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no yman went to me flat to water etc and the bottom lock was fucked just turning n turning, panicd n kicked the door in then panicd some more lol and binned a shitload of plants.


...........

Dude that's funny!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

1.39 coins when i ordered pon. prices are all over the show today tho and have risen more since.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

£2.90-£3.50 me and w dragon was paying for coins less than a year ago, i also posted up bout buying a load and sitting on them fucking kills me that i never bothered arrrrrrghhh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

This 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother has been in a 1L airpot of the Plagron for about 6-7 months healthy as fuck (the brown nips on the leaves are my fault, I let her dry out too much), although she's in an airpot I don't think I could have done that with any other soil.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

you reckon the road would ever change what currency is used? bitcoins are unstable as hell. i see that litecoin is a new one


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you reckon the road would ever change what currency is used? bitcoins are unstable as hell. i see that litecoin is a new one


i dont think it will change 2time but ya never no m8, can u imagine the 1000s some of them older venders have made the 1s who sell alot and been there when coins where 2-3quid each or the money dpr the owner has made with the coin price serious serious money.


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

call me old but i cant get away with those bit coins lol i prefer troy ozs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you reckon the road would ever change what currency is used? bitcoins are unstable as hell. i see that litecoin is a new one


Not as unstable as a fiat monetary system like we've been duped into using, walk into a bank and try demanding your 10 pounds (weight) of sterling silver for your brown drinking voucher and see the look you get from the cashier!

It's still early days for BC to be fair, any other digital currency that is non regulated would be just the same as it starts out.


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother has been in a 1L airpot of the Plagron for about 6-7 months healthy as fuck (the brown nips on the leaves are my fault, I let her dry out too much), although she's in an airpot I don't think I could have done that with any other soil.
> 
> View attachment 2619717View attachment 2619718







this is the stuff from plagron that i used and disliked


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 17, 2013)

cant keep up with them i was worried as im waiting for them to hit my sr account that the price would change yet again and id end up .1 short. luckily they were deposited in under an hour.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> this is the stuff from plagron that i used and disliked


I haven't seen that stuff before, the 'House & Garden' gear looks like this......



Or this........



Not impressed with it in the slightest, in fact I'll never buy it again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

not fancy hydro yorkie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no m8 i just bottled it was all, smoking shitloads at the time and had 30+ plants in the flat, 2 tents at different stage of flower and a prop full of clones in a cupboard in the hall right near the door.
> 
> couldnt ring the council to come fix the lock n carnt do it meself, wasnt me smartest move kicking the door in its a block of 6 flats 4 of em are old couples i got para that 1 of them would ring the feds with me kicking the door in, then when i did like i say lost me bottle n binned everything bar 6 that where 2 wks from finish.



worse things happen at sea eh. least your not coppered and back at it. that was a canny number to be holding like.


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother has been in a 1L airpot of the Plagron for about 6-7 months healthy as fuck (the brown nips on the leaves are my fault, I let her dry out too much), although she's in an airpot I don't think I could have done that with any other soil.
> 
> View attachment 2619717View attachment 2619718


kin ell thats a 1litre pot i was just looking a buying a 15l - have you tried 3l?


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

How did that get in there  looks like the little bug gers doing a good job


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not fancy hydro yorkie?


Not while I'm at home no, keeping it simple for the sake of the missus fretting. Hydro = technically advanced equipment if the big red key comes knocking.
As soon as I've got the cash to rent another gaff I've promised her it's gone, I may well do then we'll see.

I'm taken with coco though, I reckon I can get it nailed. It suits me nicely.



pon said:


> kin ell thats a 1litre pot i was just looking a buying a 15l - have you tried 3l?


No mate, I've got 1L's for seeds/clones and 10L's for veg/flower.

I might re-pot her into a 3 litre and flower her out after I rape her for some clones though, or see what yield I can get out of the 1L soil for shits-n-giggles.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'm going to finish em on this so we'll see but it's no different to any other non-organic nutrient, it's made from the same stuff and as growing with organically derived feeds is completely pointless unless outside in the ground then I don't see why I should pay a premium for stuff that isn't needed.


would you reccomend gettin some of that for veg then instead of biogrow? and just get some bloom and topmax, for flower with pk and ur off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

Aye keep the lass happy n all else falls into place eh. Mine was happier if. I could reduce numbers, me gettin the dwc on should mean that and keeping the yields up.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking shit a brick this morning, was getting the kids ready for school and looked out my window and saw a riot van pull up and 4 coppers get out 1 of them holding what looked like a warrant sheet then my fears got worse as they walked into my close, i was up and into my room like a shot, light off, curtains open, blast of air freshner and all i could do was hope for the best, 10 mins went by and still no chap at the door so i looked out and thank fuck they were getting back into the van so obviously wasnt for me, took about 3 bongs for my heart rate to drop to normal after that lol, the kids were in stitches at me running about stupid cos they didnt know what was going on,
> fuck, this growing makes me para haha


that happened to me not long ago, except it was like 3 police cars, got up and went out walked right past em just hopin they wernt goin into my block, thank fuck they didnt just another stolen motorbike and a few races they were just ruining all the fun. what balls people got now riding in circles around polis in stolen bikes, i used to floor it if i even seen another car when i was ridin dirty...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

dog write up in high Times. 21.7% thc 

it doesn't get much higher. Chuffed for BB and the dogfather DST.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2013)

so am 4 days in drying all trimmed and hung,,damn dont they shirvvel!! haha

anwyays,, dry to the feel almost crispy on the outside but stems still bendy,, wayya reckon jar it up??

i hate the drying part


----------



## iiKode (Apr 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so am 4 days in drying all trimmed and hung,,damn dont they shirvvel!! haha
> 
> anwyays,, dry to the feel almost crispy on the outside but stems still bendy,, wayya reckon jar it up??
> 
> i hate the drying part


let it go 5 days, that a decent dry int it?

longer/slower the dry the better the quality?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> let it go 5 days, that a decent dry int it?
> 
> longer/slower the dry the better the quality?


aye thats wat i was thinking leave till tmorrow then do the final trim and jar it up i dont do a monthlong cure just a few days to tighten them bak up again

all i can thik ismy room is kinda dry,, maybe a bucklet of water in ther??

last grow i let the flan blow against the hanging buds!duh haha not this tim tho,, theyve kept mass and im at the should i or shouldt i point, too early il get mould to late its to dry,, il do it tomorrow i reckon


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so am 4 days in drying all trimmed and hung,,damn dont they shirvvel!! haha
> 
> anwyays,, dry to the feel almost crispy on the outside but stems still bendy,, wayya reckon jar it up??
> 
> i hate the drying part


I dry mine in the grow room m8, I've well good ventilation/circulation in ther and 5 days and mine was good to go into jars and bags and out the door


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I dry mine in the grow room m8, I've well good ventilation/circulation in ther and 5 days and mine was good to go into jars and bags and out the door


yeh mines in the grow room thats whyi wanted it all to finsih togther,, don get me wrtong its not gone all airy or anything i was lookinge arlier and like i said was almost crispy on the outside and the stems is still bendy,, so was thinking to jar it up,, should be good to go tomorrow or day after then, sweet,

like i said i hate the drying parti start getting parra thinkin i fuk it lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 17, 2013)

get some hygrometers makes it alot more simple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

ic3m4l3 said:


> dry to the feel almost crispy on the outside but stems still bendy,



armadillo's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> armadillo's



lol my exakt thoughts ya tosser!


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

Fucking thrips


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye thats wat i was thinking leave till tmorrow then do the final trim and jar it up i dont do a monthlong cure just a few days to tighten them bak up again
> 
> all i can thik ismy room is kinda dry,, maybe a bucklet of water in ther??
> 
> last grow i let the flan blow against the hanging buds!duh haha not this tim tho,, theyve kept mass and im at the should i or shouldt i point, too early il get mould to late its to dry,, il do it tomorrow i reckon


Ic3, if you put a bucket of water in there aim the fan so it blows over the top of it. It will help the evaporation and carry the moisture evenly


----------



## indikat (Apr 17, 2013)

oh so many ways to fuk good bud after harvest. The most reliable method for me is wait till the stem partially snaps when bending, take a bud and chop up fine with a chefs knife if it forms a rich mass which u could roll in a paper then its ready for the cure. If you cant properly chop it it anit dry enuf an if its to crunchy then its dryin to much. In the jar burp 2 x daily fer 3 days seal and leave for desired time


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh so many ways to fuk good bud after harvest. The most reliable method for me is wait till the stem partially snaps when bending, take a bud and chop up fine with a chefs knife if it forms a rich mass which u could roll in a paper then its ready for the cure. If you cant properly chop it it anit dry enuf an if its to crunchy then its dryin to much. In the jar burp 2 x daily fer 3 days seal and leave for desired time


Te fuck with all that shit, the psychosis does good on a 5 day dry then get it out the door and ill cure my own for as long as it takes me too smoke it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2013)

aye im on day 5 tomoz,, should be roite,, was just thinkin maybe my rooms a lil dry,, but na bovva i got the jarring process to even moisture bak out down to a fine art thanx to dst on last grow!


----------



## jinky j (Apr 17, 2013)

alrighty uk heres my wee sluts first the slh 1 got singed at the top slightly as the light was to close and heres the rest top left and centre blue cheese top right kandy kush some ladyburn that is getting epsom salts and another pic front 2 blueberry headband .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2013)

Easy boys how are we all? Just about to go for a tush in the shed as usual Lol what's the crack then?


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

pon said:


> Fucking thrips


Fucking thrips 
Theres fooking shite loadsa them in there I can see em running from the ladybird! gonna have to get the fairy out tomora


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 17, 2013)

pon said:


> fucking thrips
> Theres fooking shite loadsa them in there i can see em running from the ladybird! Gonna have to get the fairy out tomora


plant vitatlity :d


----------



## jinky j (Apr 17, 2013)

heres some pics with the light on back 3 right to left from seed 2 big buddah blue cheese 1 reserva privada kandy kush front row 2 emerald triangle blueberry headband 1 ghs ladyburn 1974that has got a bit of a mag def so ive fed it some epsom salts and the 4 ghs super lemon haze from cuts. there under 2 600watt hps in a 240 x 120 tent they are in bio biz all mix soil and fed with atami terra range with bloombastic for booster and pk.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours!.........
> 
> 'Smelly Fingerez'.
> 10oz in 10L of soil under 600w (around 10 colas).
> ...


Pmsl , classic !


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2013)

Tired! 5 hour drive up north to go pick up the kittens. You know that dart rifle they use in Jurassic park 2 on the trex? I don't think it would be enough. These girls are fucking nutters.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

hi there again people got another problem am fairly sure i ken whats wrong would nae mind a 2nd opinion the tips of the leafs on my plants have a small yellowing to them am sure its a nitrogen deficiency any ones help would be very much appreciated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

Oxyplus on the roots and a pytherin spray for the leaves n up top. Oxyplus fucks the larvae n. Breaks the cycle


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oxyplus on the roots and a pytherin spray for the leaves n up top. Oxyplus fucks the larvae n. Breaks the cycle



ok u have lost me could u explain a bit more sorry 2 be a hassel mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 17, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> hi there again people got another problem am fairly sure i ken whats wrong would nae mind a 2nd opinion the tips of the leafs on my plants have a small yellowing to them am sure its a nitrogen deficiency any ones help would be very much appreciated


U using any nutes?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Tired! 5 hour drive up north to go pick up the kittens. You know that dart rifle they use in Jurassic park 2 on the trex? I don't think it would be enough. These girls are fucking nutters.


Ha ha yeah girls are a bit wild up north, most of em need to be kept in a Jurassic park lol


----------



## pon (Apr 17, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> plant vitatlity :d


I'll give it a bash ta


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha yeah girls are a bit wild up north, most of em need to be kept in a Jurassic park lol


Indeed lol

What the fuck is with the trackback links when replying? Which one of you bastards is the spammer? Fuck off with your cheapbeatsbydre

Kitten


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U using any nutes?


yeah man i am . am usin ionic coco grow there only a week and a half old but i can c the yellowing on one of the plants small leaves


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 17, 2013)

get some pictures up with a little description of your setup, its hard working blind


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U using any nutes?


just looked there its liek part of the end of the leaf is burnt


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> get some pictures up with a little description of your setup, its hard working blind


ok give me 5 mins man lol


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> ok give me 5 mins man lol


 my set up is 600 watt sun blast light 1.2m tent carbon filter 2 fans in the tent hygrometer and 5 white widows about 1 and a half weeks old just got there first leaves a will up load sum pics 2 moz will need to get good camera my phn is shit that's the best i can do mate .one of the plants half what appears to look like burnt leaves at the tip and yellowing am new to this whole thing had them on a 20\ light cycle but put it down 2 16/8 i have started them in soil but will be puting them in coco once they have grown a bit and got to big for the small pots am using this is the best a can tell u atm mate is there any thing else that would help u man lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 17, 2013)

Not to clued up on ionic coco but I wouldn't start giving nutes till there 2-3 weeks.
How close u got ur light?


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Not to clued up on ionic coco but I wouldn't start giving nutes till there 2-3 weeks.
> How close u got ur light?


ah ryt a thot as soon as they pop out u start feading them nutes ok a will stop feeding them for a while well nutes is water ok to keep soil wet . the light is about 4 feet away from them 

thanks once again for your help man


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2013)

Fuck , just been down shed & me roof nearly blew off ! It's windy as a fucker here in vally land ! , if that goes , it will be like a fucking light house going off !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2013)

Any advice on using canna flush ? Into week 8 now , in coco , 30ltr Rez , which lasts about 2.5 days , should I just add to Rez twice, wich should do about a week ?


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Peace, DST


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

This week I have mostly been eating thrips


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> ah ryt a thot as soon as they pop out u start feading them nutes ok a will stop feeding them for a while well nutes is water ok to keep soil wet . the light is about 4 feet away from them
> 
> thanks once again for your help man


ud want to feed lightly as coco is inert


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

pon said:


> This week I have mostly been eating thrips


that oxyplus comment i made was for you pon. works a charm for the larvae in the roots and get a neem or pytherin spray for the plant and leaves sorted mine after months of the fuckers eating my plants.


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Don - I got some 
[h=1]Plant Vitality Plus Spider Mite 1l[/h]coming cos whos it suggested it, I'll get some oxyplus too cos you suggest it :0
Is it this stuff? will 250ml be enough? how much do you use per 5l it diven say?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Essential-Oxy-Plus-250ml-/321035036253


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

Bastards are crawling everywhere fucking infested on me - i got em on my skin - or is that just fleas 
I pulled a lot of leaves off this morning off all plants & had to wake me ladybird up - I can't find any ladybirds in me garden so i ordered some LB lava of t'internet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Peace, DST


Big up to the boys and all that of course but did they publish the name of the lab that tested the sample for them or is it just High Times making shit up as they see fit (as per)?

That piece of free marketing wants to be jumped on to be fair, get a banner up on the site DST "As featured in High Times Earths strongest strains" and watch the orders roll in!


----------



## welshboy147 (Apr 18, 2013)

about one 170 to 190 pounds fora good cheese here in south wales guys


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't like cheese but i like dairylea dunkers


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 18, 2013)

welshboy147 said:


> about one 170 to 190 pounds fora good cheese here in south wales guys


lucky u mate 350 an oz up here for that ha


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 18, 2013)

ordered from the road yesterday at around 3.30pm. arrives this morning to outside the mainland!
happy chappy today


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> ordered from the road yesterday at around 3.30pm. arrives this morning to outside the mainland!
> happy chappy today


u druggy!! lmao


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> ud want to feed lightly as coco is inert


thanks man a will just go easy on the feeding


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u druggy!! lmao


haha listen to it, only a bit of smokey mate. you know how it is!
hows the buds feeling today dude? dry on the inside yet?


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

anyone care to throw up a link to their fav bitcoin vendor, i am looking at the Ripple as a punt but need bitcoin 1 st to buy em.http://gigaom.com/2013/04/12/why-bitcoin-crashed-and-how-ripple-might-avoid-the-same-fate/ thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone care to throw up a link to their fav bitcoin vendor, i am looking at the Ripple as a punt but need bitcoin 1 st to buy em.http://gigaom.com/2013/04/12/why-bitcoin-crashed-and-how-ripple-might-avoid-the-same-fate/ thanks



I'll bet they'll give you the worst exchange rate possible and keep the change!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 18, 2013)

i use bit bargain.co.uk 
you'll pay around 10 squid more then they are worth but its an instant bank transfer and all the others have seized doing UKBT at the moment


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haha listen to it, only a bit of smokey mate. you know how it is!
> hows the buds feeling today dude? dry on the inside yet?


havent checked em yet,, but ther def cumming down and into jars mate or not dunno, but last night they felt nice n dence going in jars will tighten them


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i use bit bargain.co.uk
> you'll pay around 10 squid more then they are worth but its an instant bank transfer and all the others have seized doing UKBT at the moment


So what u paying for them on ther at the min 2timer?


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

i've no idea lad, I just had a quick squizz at the article at my friends shop, I don't have the magazine yet so haven't read it. But at the end of the day, why would they publish our strain with a thc level if they hadn't got it tested. they don't owe no favours to us, so I would assume its true. But I'll read it through when I pick up the mag.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Big up to the boys and all that of course but did they publish the name of the lab that tested the sample for them or is it just High Times making shit up as they see fit (as per)?
> 
> That piece of free marketing wants to be jumped on to be fair, get a banner up on the site DST "As featured in High Times Earths strongest strains" and watch the orders roll in!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 18, 2013)

either way though dst, market exposure in the stoner world doesn;t get much better than something like that in high times. Big congrats.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 18, 2013)

pon said:


> Bastards are crawling everywhere fucking infested on me - i got em on my skin - or is that just fleas
> I pulled a lot of leaves off this morning off all plants & had to wake me ladybird up - I can't find any ladybirds in me garden so i ordered some LB lava of t'internet.



Mate if the infestation is that bad ladybirds ain't going to do shit . Adding more bugs to your crop is going to cause a lot more problems than good . Get that plant vitality sprayed over everything spray the soil too & under the leafs I use plant vitality even when bugs are not present it's brilliant stuff . I had problems with thripes years ago running blueberry and it got rid of them . Also what ventilation system have you got ? Obviously bugs thrive in moist air humid air . I leave my fans on all day and night now I have an 8 inch extractor with a 6 " intake running 24/7 . Hope you sort it m8


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats DST . Just sit and wait for the masses to come and criticise . Just nod and take te cash m8 hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

prolly like wen they gave a award to ghs for a unstable strain?? or sumthing like i heard u lot going on about it a while bak

sticky fingers aye! run out of glass jars now,, fuk il have to go paki shop and buy sum big jars of nescafe lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> i've no idea lad, I just had a quick squizz at the article at my friends shop, I don't have the magazine yet so haven't read it. But at the end of the day, why would they publish our strain with a thc level if they hadn't got it tested. they don't owe no favours to us, so I would assume its true. But I'll read it through when I pick up the mag.


DST I am looking for some beautiful smoke an evry one ses to try BB, can you rec a good sativa bias and anythin fer pain relief, reasonable grower


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Mate if the infestation is that bad ladybirds ain't going to do shit . Adding more bugs to your crop is going to cause a lot more problems than good . Get that plant vitality sprayed over everything spray the soil too & under the leafs I use plant vitality even when bugs are not present it's brilliant stuff . I had problems with thripes years ago running blueberry and it got rid of them . Also what ventilation system have you got ? Obviously bugs thrive in moist air humid air . I leave my fans on all day and night now I have an 8 inch extractor with a 6 " intake running 24/7 . Hope you sort it m8


Cheers Rolla - I ordered that stuff yesterday on your suggestion, should be here tomora.
Humidity is 40 -45% most the time 9inch inlet fan & 4inch outlet with 3x 6inch fans around the grow. 9" fan goes on & off every 15mins others 24hour.
I ordered some oxyplus too is that the same as peroxide? Might have some blonde girls soon


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly like wen they gave a award to ghs for a unstable strain?? or sumthing like i heard u lot going on about it a while bak
> 
> sticky fingers aye! run out of glass jars now,, fuk il have to go paki shop and buy sum big jars of nescafe lol


 kilner clip top jars in about 4 different sizes at wilko's if you have one of those near you, they pretty cheap about £3 for the big ones
the little tiny ones for £1 are cute too lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone care to throw up a link to their fav bitcoin vendor, i am looking at the Ripple as a punt but need bitcoin 1 st to buy em.http://gigaom.com/2013/04/12/why-bitcoin-crashed-and-how-ripple-might-avoid-the-same-fate/ thanks


theres a fella on bmr called indianpilldady11 who sells bitcoins at market price of you don't want bmr try noric bitcoin they also charge market price but theres an added charge of £4 for using gbp


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 18, 2013)

ive been looking at inline fans and would like to know if this would be powerfull enough? 180 m3/hour airflow,my grow room is 4ftWDTH 7ftlong 6ftHEIGHT


----------



## delvite (Apr 18, 2013)

*

Thrips*


Thrips are really tiny, but can be seen by the naked eye. Some may have wings and some may not. Thrips reproduce rapidly, especially in tight places. That is what makes them hard to get rid of when using pesticides. The suck the sap right out of your plant with there piercing mouths, which makes the leaves look like they turned white. You can tell when you have thrips by taking a look at your leaves, the leaves will look as if there chlorophyll have been ripped right off the plant. Plants that are damaged can&#8217;t be healed thus making it harder for the plant to absorb light. SO if left untreated the thrips will kill the plants. Damage also can be seen by the greenish black specks of there poop they leave on leaves. Also the plants will show silver patchs from scar tissue. Depending on the severity at first, thrip damage might look like spider mite damage untill it increases in damage and then thrips case is for sure when you see the greenness replace with big parts of white.Thrips also can causes viruses to the plants and any larvae infected will breed more infected pests!. While they suck, the plants release honeydew which can contribute to mold on your plants. Adults have wings but do not fly well, but rather jump more. There are different kinds of Thrips, some more resistant to chemicals. Thrips can also carry plant pathogens in there mouths and carry it to other plants increasing the chance for your plants to get infected. . If your plants are affected during late flowering or close to harvest, please try to use the safest means of control to be safe to your health.






*Control*




One good way to repel thrips for those growing outside is to use garlic, this is a good way to keep them away before you get them. The color yellow attracts the thrips and should be advised not to have this color around your grow.. If you already have them using neem oil, and or lady bugs can get rid of them. If the infestation is bad then you need to use biological solution like, pyrethrin-like insecticides, Insecticidal soap. 

*Insecticidal Soap Spray*
1 to 2 tablespoons liquid soap
1 quart water


Combine ingredients in a bucket, mix, then transfer to a spray
bottle as needed.

or 


Strong smelling roots and spices such as garlic, onions,
horseradish, ginger, rhubarb leaves, cayenne and other hot
peppers, are all known to repel insects.





*Other Products include:*

*Chemicals

*
Hot Pepper Wax,Safer Yard & Garden Insecticide (which can be used right to the day of harvest),GNATROL( used in hydro in the water as well as soil),Doc's Neem Pest Soap,Safer Sticky Stakes,TR-11000 Pyrethrum.

​


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive been looking at inline fans and would like to know if this would be powerfull enough? 180 m3/hour airflow,my grow room is 4ftWDTH 7ftlong 6ftHEIGHT


To determine the ventilation required in m[SUP]3[/SUP]/hour, multiply the area of the room (m[SUP]2[/SUP]) by 125. For example a grow room of 5m x 2m = 10m[SUP]2[/SUP] so the required extraction rate would be 10 x 125 = 1250m[SUP]3[/SUP]/hour. So in this case an HVK315A1 or a AF250 Acoustic cabinet fan would do the job.
According to my local hydro shop


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> theres a fella on bmr called indianpilldady11 who sells bitcoins at market price of you don't want bmr try noric bitcoin they also charge market price but theres an added charge of £4 for using gbp


stay away from that indianpilldaddy hes dodgy as fuck, lots of bad reports in the sr forums about him.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @newuserlol, was wondering were u were m8, I recon bill may of done a Regi Perin ! . Do u thing the bb's gonna get narnas ?


yeah id have to agree with that baz about bill, no m8 dont fink so on the bb getting narnas its a old clone thats been grown out quite a few times by the person who i got it from and hes never had none, i dunno bout it being blueberry tho? ive never tasted what people describe as ''proper'' blueberry, i grew the dutch passion shit for a while tho when i 1st started growin and had narnas a plenty with that crap.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

Right fuck it, they're getting sprayed this week coming then I'm flipping em and what will be will be.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> kilner clip top jars in about 4 different sizes at wilko's if you have one of those near you, they pretty cheap about £3 for the big ones
> the little tiny ones for £1 are cute too lol


 get urself a few of these from asda kitchen aisle for £1.50 each and holds a cpl oz at a time thats what i use


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I'll chuck some 'Smelly Fingerez' cuts in the fogger, get some vegging for after.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah id have to agree with that baz about bill, no m8 dont fink so on the bb getting narnas its a old clone thats been grown out quite a few times by the person who i got it from and hes never had none, i dunno bout it being blueberry tho? ive never tasted what people describe as ''proper'' blueberry, i grew the dutch passion shit for a while tho when i 1st started growin and had narnas a plenty with that crap.


same here, Ive never had a blueberry plant that tasted anything like !, but i have had nannas off a lot of plants with bb crosses.
saying that ,Ive got 3 blue widow at 9 weeks down t shed ,& they r diamonds ! ,not a great yield me thinks though .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

look ready for flipping them. they'll finish massive. I've a fingerez to come down shortly very little purp to it now the temps not minus outside.


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

delvite said:


> *
> 
> Thrips in yur shreddies!*
> 
> ...


Cheers Del


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> stay away from that indianpilldaddy hes dodgy as fuck, lots of bad reports in the sr forums about him.


he used to be good when he first joined he came back and i havent used him since he came back so could be dodgy now?,but go to nordic bitcoin for your bitcoins as they aint dodgy and only carge £4 each transaction unless you can pay by euro's


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

I am runnin a dutch passion blueberry ...i ll keep a close eye...smoke orite?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look ready for flipping them. they'll finish massive. I've a fingerez to come down shortly very little purp to it now the temps not minus outside.


The bigger one stands 31" from the top of the pot and has 34" of vertical space left before it hits the tent roof, if it eats all that up it'll need a square metre to itself!

Sling a pic up then Don, let's have a butchers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

If anybody's into vodka (Sambo) then this comes highly recommended, damn good quality for a mid range.



I brought this back from Poland with me last year but I've seen shops here selling it.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> DST I am looking for some beautiful smoke an evry one ses to try BB, can you rec a good sativa bias and anythin fer pain relief, reasonable grower


Depends on the pain, I have heard good feedback on the Deep Psychosis being solid meds for stomach probs, cramps, and even period pains (not saying you get them, but maybe yer lassie). And we have a sativa leaning deep pyschosis. Psycho killer, has JTR in it which is a good pain relief. And of course, not to forget one of the Earths Strongest strain, lmfao, but that ain't very sativa-ish. To name a couple....


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Depends on the pain, I have heard good feedback on the Deep Psychosis being solid meds for stomach probs, cramps, and even period pains (not saying you get them, but maybe yer lassie). And we have a sativa leaning deep pyschosis. Psycho killer, has JTR in it which is a good pain relief. And of course, not to forget one of the Earths Strongest strain, lmfao, but that ain't very sativa-ish. To name a couple....


Thanks for the rec man, I have a jtr at 7 weeks flower very impressed but aint tried it quick aswell, the deep psychosis sounds boss, I ll order sum up an write u back wen i pop em


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 18, 2013)

I must say the DOG pictures that don showed us had me wetting my panties lol and for it to be entered in the hightimes says it all. amazing work with the strains!

mastergrow on bitbargain the prices have been a bit better then yesterday, 1 coin right now is £59 and the cheapest offer is £67. i did see earlier there was a few around £63 though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The bigger one stands 31" from the top of the pot and has 34" of vertical space left before it hits the tent roof, if it eats all that up it'll need a square metre to itself!
> 
> Sling a pic up then Don, let's have a butchers.


supercrop/pinch n bend, it now before you flip, mine didn't like it after , had to support it with a cane but the cola bounced back alreet. hps glare in it but here you go. it'll be coming down sat or sunday depending 







resin looks immense still, silver sheen to those nugs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it'll be coming down sat or sunday depending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow , looks a whole different plant with no colour. As you say though, still impressive.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers fella. as it's fritag the morra there'll be a proper pic taken for the update. I'm looking forward to crossing it to a couple of things


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers fella. as it's fritag the morra there'll be a proper pic taken for the update. I'm looking forward to crossing it to a couple of things


I'll probably just have it sat all 'back of the bus' for ages until I can wrap my head round it, or flower it out to make room for something else and cadge a cut back off you at some point in the future.

Oh I meant to tell you mate, I had the seed collection out this morning and it reminded me you might want to have a look at that batch of 'QQ X Dog' beans you took mine from.
A few of mine are split, looks like they may be getting old or something happened to them over time.

I'll put a pic up.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact now I look at them properly all of em are split.
> 
> View attachment 2621444View attachment 2621445View attachment 2621446View attachment 2621447View attachment 2621448
> 
> It's not easy taking macro shots of beans with one hand I'll tell ya!


yes, i know what you mean ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> yes, i know what you mean ....View attachment 2621466



Touche!.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

well done on the review dst,, i maybe tempted to do a run with one of your babies next run,, you dofems no dont u?? the physco killer sounds gravy as does the deep physcoisis,, sounds sexy as fuk!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

They'll still germ yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> They'll still germ yorkie.


Aye I'm thinking they probably will as I can still see green inside, they've been in the fridge since I got em so....

Just thought I'd best mention it.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers ice, the dog fems are out of stock at the minute. Releasing the regulars on Saturday with a 420 promo. All other strains are regular.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been smashing 'Bioshock Infinite' all week and I can't get this damn tune out of my head!

[video=youtube;X4V-R2Z9E1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=X4V-R2Z9E1c[/video]

Good band.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Cheers ice, the dog fems are out of stock at the minute. Releasing the regulars on Saturday with a 420 promo. All other strains are regular.


lemmi know wen u get fems in mate,, i really havent the patince for regs IF i decide to do another grow here a so called kamakaze then i just dont have the time for sexing ect,, and i got my head round seeds now so its all gravy..


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemmi know wen u get fems in mate,, i really havent the patince for regs IF i decide to do another grow here a so called kamakaze then i just dont have the time for sexing ect,, and i got my head round seeds now so its all gravy..


totally sympathise...fuked up my last run wiv TGA 7 male outta 10 unheard of apparently but wud b me ...slashing and cursing at the waste literally put them to the sword..cunts..cant be fgukin around wiv mouthes to feed, anyways the females are fukin stunning so alls forgivvin


----------



## pon (Apr 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact now I look at them properly all of em are split.
> 
> View attachment 2621444View attachment 2621445View attachment 2621446View attachment 2621447View attachment 2621448
> 
> It's not easy taking macro shots of beans with one hand I'll tell ya!


Pre-cracked seeds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> totally sympathise...fuked up my last run wiv TGA 7 male outta 10 unheard of apparently but wud b me ...slashing and cursing at the waste literally put them to the sword..cunts..cant be fgukin around wiv mouthes to feed, anyways the females are fukin stunning so alls forgivvin


aye but the extra 2 fems would have been sweeter..il maybe grift sum cuts of the BB strains maybe,, if not il just buy,, its pays bak in the end eh!


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

also dont really get the snobby breeder attitude of "we dont sell out by relaesing fems" uh get a bit more commercial cos fems = weed =£$ very popular amongst us plebs who dont give a fuck about males as we ent breeders


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2013)

Aye regs are no good for me either, never tried them yet and probly won't. When ur maximising the room you have for pounds and product then ther ain't no time or room for regs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye regs are no good for me either, never tried them yet and probly won't. When ur maximising the room you have for pounds and product then ther ain't no time or room for regs


i agree, regs are good for breeders but us family guys need shit fast and furious not wait 5 weeks just to see if ur lucky enough to have females or not haha

i will say u do get better results from seeds than clones fatter stalks for one thing yeild for another


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i agree, regs are good for breeders but us family guys need shit fast and furious not wait 5 weeks just to see if ur lucky enough to have females or not haha
> 
> i will say u do get better results from seeds than clones fatter stalks for one thing yeild for another


yeah man im a seed bloke love the rapid root development and the amount u can torture them in ther youf ...so hard to muller a seedling under MH an every plant is different , dif high, dif stone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2013)

Alright fellas hows tricks? Been lookin at the Bb site an it looks good man some nice lookin strains on there.might have to have a dabble with the deep pyscosis  as far as my ladies are concerned there lookin fuckin bostin looks like they gonna be 11 weekers though but chopped a branch off yesterday and there's no grass smell just pure peng strait off the bat I'm excited about this gth


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2013)

So I've u rekon seeds are better than clones then ay? Cruz I was gonna go down the clone route but I suppose it would be easier just crack in seeds?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2013)

Give cloning ago, might love it. I think it's far handier than seeds, well when growin quite a few plants it is anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeh man I've got to at least give it a try ain't I ! Can't wait to get the next lot crackin aswell I'm doing blue dream and bubba kush.I've got a couple of autos I might put in the garden its just the only place that gets sun all day is in view


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 18, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2621309 get urself a few of these from asda kitchen aisle for £1.50 each and holds a cpl oz at a time thats what i use



i got some of those too or similar, the glass is a bit thin but worth the £1.50 good ol asda lol , i think i prefer the kilner



peace


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So I've u rekon seeds are better than clones then ay? Cruz I was gonna go down the clone route but I suppose it would be easier just crack in seeds?



Beans are nothing like clones, ya never can tell what's going to come out of a bean and with cutting's ya get the same quality every time.I have too many hermies pop out of a seed and it's a waste of a months growth.To each His own though.Try to take at least one cutting from every plant and label them and that one plant can produce thousand's just like the original.PEACE


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2013)

its all gone, paperwork in order...one lower bud scrumped fer a 420 hit tmrw, ill be living off a big jar of vaped weed for 3 weeks, no sweat does the job fer emergency sits, got several calls wanting more but sadly its wait time fer the scumbags ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll probably just have it sat all 'back of the bus' for ages until I can wrap my head round it, or flower it out to make room for something else and cadge a cut back off you at some point in the future.
> 
> Oh I meant to tell you mate, I had the seed collection out this morning and it reminded me you might want to have a look at that batch of 'QQ X Dog' beans you took mine from.
> A few of mine are split, looks like they may be getting old or something happened to them over time.
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact now I look at them properly all of em are split.
> 
> View attachment 2621444View attachment 2621445View attachment 2621446View attachment 2621447View attachment 2621448
> 
> It's not easy taking macro shots of beans with one hand I'll tell ya!


cheers for the headsup i'll have a proper look this weekend, i'm headless chicken at the minute trying to juggle many hats and not drop any. as DST said if there's still green inside when you squish em they should germ, try a few in a shot glass of water just to see. i've loads more anyway and they were testers from many moons ago. 

new testers soon  fingerez BX1 and dog x fingerez


----------



## pon (Apr 19, 2013)

Morning eggs for brekky

[video=youtube;Qes0ASAQtHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qes0ASAQtHU[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new testers soon  fingerez BX1 and dog x fingerez


Stick me on the list lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Already on it fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

So hot on the bus to graft I'm gettin off an back on one yem for me shorts n sunnies. Fuck work hahaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

It's just stopped pissing it down here, and I was gonna paint my window frames today.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

By time I got home its clouded over. Put a jumper on not shorts....

Another day in the lolacaust that is my life. Get this, I've fettled the thrips in the grow. Just the house plants that are riddled now


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2013)

Miserable here today...going down to a low of 1 degrees ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol, sods law Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm renaming it Don's law haha nothings taking the sheen off my day I'm refusing to let it. Saw a lass speak yesterday who survived the 7/7 bus bomb. If she can turn out every day with a smile. I'm too pessimistic a lot of the time. I'm taking life by the balls for the rest of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Aye I saw the post in your thread, inspirational.


I've decide that now I'm finally getting my body back into shape after my car crash I'm going to full fill a life long dream and fly wingsuits, back then I came to terms with my own mortality quite sharpish (it tends to do that to you) and since then I've been having extensive physiotherapy work done and I've been using wind tunnel time (on and off) to help with the physio and to train for my skydiving license.


I've had a recurring dream since early childhood that I could fly but could never get more than about 2 feet off the ground, back when I had my accident (about 10 years ago) professional/quality wingsuits had only just become available and I haven't been in a position to pursue it until now really.


I intend to pass my AFF course this year and then next year I'll start block jumping to reach the 200 jumps needed (I'll probably fuck off to Poland for a month or two in summer and cram em all in) before I can fly a wingsuit in the sky, then we'll see about the 200 BASE jumps needed to BASE jump wingsuits. 


The missus has been in a tunnel with me one time but wasn't impressed when I finally let her into my head, told her about the dream and that I want to fly wingsuits, she's well aware of the dangers but she also knows what kind of person I am.


I also want to be the first to BASE jump the spire on the new suspension bridge in Wroclaw Poland. It's about 2 miles from the stadium they built for the European Cup, about 10 miles from her parents house and I've been studying it since they started building it.

It's the tallest bridge of it's kind in Europe but me jumping it is a couple or 3 years away yet! 





My motivation is this guy, Jokke Sommer.....

[video=youtube;GASFa7rkLtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GASFa7rkLtM[/video]

......and DST if you're reading I could do with some of those cool 'Breeders' Boutique' stickers for my helmet when I start filming my wind tunnel time again!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2013)

York can you get far enough away from the bridge to clear it on the way down


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 19, 2013)

The annual 420 meeting is in Kelvingrove park, Glasgow tomorrow, and is on all day regardless of weather, everyone is welcome, bring ur own stash lol, we are all meeting up as usual to discuss the current situation in the uk regarding cannabis laws, hope to see some of u there.
http://ukcsc-scotland.org/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

fuck me stones of steel. only way i'd be jumping off anything flying or stationary that tall would be if it's on fire! those squirrel suit vids look mental, i've seen a couple where the guys are going through a gorge and literally fingertipping the bushes n stuff on the way through. don;t get locked up for base jumping man. actually it's one to tell the grand kids eh. fuck it. in for a penny in for a couple thousand feet! go for it man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> York can you get far enough away from the bridge to clear it on the way down


Well if the spire went straight down with no taper then yes easily but the spire starts to flare out after 46m adding a degree of difficulty to the jump.

If I exit from point A then I have about 35m or so (once I've caught air with the first 6-10m) with which to 'track' away from the spire before it tapers out at point B.



'Tracking' is a technique used to help the jumper glide away from an exit point or to break away from formation and find a suitable spot in the sky to pull a shoot.

To 'track' you would make your body as flat as possible in order to catch air and enter a controlled glide as you fall, using your hands/ shoulders and feet to steer. Much the same technique that ski jumpers use to jump further once they have left the ramp.

In skydiving/BASE jumping there are special suits based on 'Ram Air' (just like how wingsuits work) technology that help with tracking.

[video=youtube;vvpDuUJ8giA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvpDuUJ8giA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


I'm confident I can do it, if not I'm dead.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

do or die yorkie. no half measures. it's my new ethos. 

those wind tunnels look muchos fun. might stick that on the list.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I saw the post in your thread, inspirational.
> 
> 
> I've decide that now I'm finally getting my body back into shape after my car crash I'm going to full fill a life long dream and fly wingsuits, back then I came to terms with my own mortality quite sharpish (it tends to do that to you) and since then I've been having extensive physiotherapy work done and I've been using wind tunnel time (on and off) to help with the physio and to train for my skydiving license.
> ...


wow Yorkie, just watched that vid, u must have some testicles to do that ! , by the way i used to have dreams etc as a child that i could fly ! & im sure i floated down the stairs once when i was about 6 ! , lol, im not even lying !


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 19, 2013)

you need 200 skydives in 18 months or 500 altogether before you can use a wingsuit, something i would love to do aswell but where i live is just too expensive will have to move to the mainland


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those wind tunnels look muchos fun. might stick that on the list.


The nearest one to you (and me) is 'Air Kix' in Manchester.

http://www.airkix.com/?gclid=CNKij8fb1rYCFe3MtAod5moACQ

[video=youtube;Iu3Tt1NO9lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Iu3Tt1NO9lg[/video]

Prices start at £30 for 2 mins tunnel time with an instructor, 1 min is the free fall time you would get from a tandem skydive.

The cheapest reputable tandem skydive I've found is £180.


----------



## pon (Apr 19, 2013)

I think I've sorted the thrips by cutting off the bits that I could see them on.


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

do it b4 u have kids,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2013)

pon said:


> I think I've sorted the thrips by cutting off the bits that I could see them on.
> View attachment 2622309


lmfao ! should av some good smoke there m8 ! mmmm i love de stalk.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> do it b4 u have kids,


...or during .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> do it b4 u have kids,


Lol, I'd take em with me! (not jumping of course) 

This little man's 3, the woman with him is Roberta Mancino. World champ free flyer and Jeb Corliss's girlfriend so that helps! 

[video=youtube;eI0pN9-ETBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=eI0pN9-ETBk[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The nearest one to you (and me) is 'Air Kix' in Manchester.
> 
> http://www.airkix.com/?gclid=CNKij8fb1rYCFe3MtAod5moACQ
> 
> ...


shit that's pricey as fuck  they'd probably have to turn the fans up a bit for my fat arse too 

bet i'd look a belter in that lycra suit too hahahaaaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit that's pricey as fuck  they'd probably have to turn the fans up a bit for my fat arse too


As long as you weigh less than 17 stone your good to go!?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2013)

This is one of my fav wind tunnel vids.

[video=youtube_share;_XxyZ0oGJ8M]http://youtu.be/_XxyZ0oGJ8M[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> This is one of my fav wind tunnel vids.


Yeah the 'Soul Flyers' are an awesome team.

I was supposed to go to that tunnel a fortnight back when I was in Prague but divvy me read the wrong days schedule and it was fully booked for pro flyers while I was there.........

'Soul Flyers' jumpers at BASE Malaysia (invitation only).

[video=youtube;b1An1MFwXxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=b1An1MFwXxQ[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Update Friday party people
[video=youtube_share;EAtvZmemg7M]http://youtu.be/EAtvZmemg7M[/video]

1st up smelly fingrez
View attachment 2622317View attachment 2622318View attachment 2622319View attachment 2622320

2 Toke Killaaaaaa bees on the swarm.


View attachment 2622321

Exo, Low yields = gone. smells like the real deal but fuck knows why it's not putting out nuggage
View attachment 2622322


Sweet n Sour ( straight diesel fumes )
View attachment 2622323

DWC Smelly fingerez may have had a little too long in the mini cloner.....
View attachment 2622324View attachment 2622325

DOG cured n stinking the gaff out. 
View attachment 2622326


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DWC Smelly fingerez may have had a little too long in the mini cloner.....
> View attachment 2622324


There's no escaping the vegtastic Fingerez!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

i'll try that again without copying and pasting. why it won't just copy the fucking pic locations is beyond me. not like i'm hosting them elsewhere...

View attachment 2622334View attachment 2622336View attachment 2622337View attachment 2622338View attachment 2622339View attachment 2622340View attachment 2622341View attachment 2622342View attachment 2622343View attachment 2622344


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely work don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

cheers TTT. i'd say i pour my heart and sole into it but you all know how much of a knacker i am at times. winging it seemingly the topic of the day  

actually i do put a fair bit of effort into the ladies. i'll be doing a fuckin load of work this weekend in there. chopping moving up-canning re-homing and setting up the dwc n aquafarm mods.

good job i'm not smoking presently or that lot would be right out the window.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2013)

TTT fairy on the way mate as is others


----------



## pon (Apr 19, 2013)

Yanks at it again 

[video=youtube_share;d9S7yVbqcmg]http://youtu.be/d9S7yVbqcmg[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 19, 2013)

Alright boys how's it goin? Absolutely fooked!
Set off to do a job in Oldham at 6 this morning and jus got back now


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

sittin wiv the mrs earlier.."hes alrite" .."who is orite" .."ramjam the gardener (rent inc gardener..fuk...not negotiable double fuk), yeah i think he knows" "KNOWS WAT?" u no that u is growin mj..u fukin what!!! or maybe he was jus laughing at the way i planted tomatoes (at this point i felt like the fella in yorkies nut jump clip but wivout the smile NOT understanding this hellish rollercoaster my woman has just put me on...softly..which one is it babe tomatoes or mj cos i aint fukin worried about the tommies...ah you so paranoid, i only jokin around with u...soooo unnecessary... then she hands me a pregnacy test....what is this (very silly question)..not pregnant, oh i get it..i think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

pon said:


> Yanks at it again
> 
> [video=youtube_share;d9S7yVbqcmg]http://youtu.be/d9S7yVbqcmg[/video]


I'm into conspiracy's and have a lot of information about a lot of dodgy things that have happened around the world over the last 10 years but I'm really struggling to see what this guy is talking about, the object to the left just looks like a flame cloud in the direction the wind is blowing.

It's not like the visible rocket type object that hit the Pentagon that time.

But then again it's a fertilizer factory, nitrates are fucking naughty chems to be messing with. In Europe we have special laws and tests that have to be done on nitrate fertilisers so this kind of thing doesn't happen and we're not all running round throwing Nitrogen bombs through each others windows.

That's some fucking explosion but quite plausable considering the chems involved.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

It's gonna be a pain in the arse to keep this bitch PH'd properly when it's flowering I'll tell ya now!
And she's getting sprayed Wed-Thurs, fucking fool unto myself at times!



The other one's more manageable even though it looks like it'll go wide.


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

fukin tiles m8 ow do u live wiv em ...nice plants btw


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin tiles m8 ow do u live wiv em ...nice plants btw


Cheers mate.

Gaff's rented so I don't have a choice but it's only half tiled, just on the shower side.

I like em, only for the fact that I can shower em off when I've been fucking around with plants in the bath.

Bare paint doesn't easy clean even if you have silk and paper would just be fucked once water gets to it, lol.


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Gaff's rented so I don't have a choice but it's only half tiled, just on the shower side.
> 
> ...


too right mate i also rent an know you do hence the gag, but seriously.... Actually whilst you are there I have noticed what good healthy plants you have for the pot size, have u experimented with larger pots and found no benefit? ta


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's gonna be a pain in the arse to keep this bitch PH'd properly when it's flowering I'll tell ya now!
> And she's getting sprayed Wed-Thurs, fucking fool unto myself at times!
> 
> View attachment 2622680View attachment 2622682View attachment 2622685
> ...


Gonna be monsters!


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Gonna be monsters!


Is this the fabled tricontanol spray, did you nedd alcohol or potassium sorbate to manufacture it, or summin else?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact now I look at them properly all of em are split.
> 
> View attachment 2621444View attachment 2621445View attachment 2621446View attachment 2621447View attachment 2621448
> 
> It's not easy taking macro shots of beans with one hand I'll tell ya!


watch out next you will be uploadin ur fingerprints on this site...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> Actually whilst you are there I have noticed what good healthy plants you have for the pot size, have u experimented with larger pots and found no benefit? ta


Well my opinion on needing bigger pots for bigger plants/yield is probably gonna be a little controversial to some but I've found that if you look after your plants properly (proper PH, good water, no defs) then your plant will perform to the best of it's ability regardless of pot size.

If you don't look after your plants properly then the plant above ground will grow a hell of a lot slower, smaller and stunted than it should considering the growth rate of it's roots. The roots will out grow the pot before the visible plant does in that situation.

If you look after your plants then the visible plant above ground will grow far, far faster and bigger than it's roots will in the same time frame. Meaning that it's time to flip long before the roots out grow the pot.

Those plants are in 10L airpots so for starters root circling is eliminated outright, it just doesn't happen. Then you would have to grow plants for ages and ages in order for them to become rootbound in airpots, logically for that to happen you would have to fill in all the holes with root tips in order to block the roots which is near on impossible (I'd like to see somebody try it) considering the space home growers have. 

The airpot website has a video of a tree that has been in a 40-50L airpot for 5 years and it's no where near bound or even struggling for that matter.

That big plant is drinking quite a lot of water to be honest, she gets 4-5L every 3 days to herself and it's starting to look like she'll need it every other day soon, there's shitloads of room left in the 10L pot for more roots and I'm quite confident I could fill a whole 1m square tent with her alone and have it finish at 6feet tall by 1m wide without having to repot her. I may well have to water her every day to do so but it I could do it easy.

The 'Skunk #1' pics I posted the other day where about 34" from the top of the pot when I chopped em and pulled 4oz each in 6L wilma pots of coco under a 400w, if I could be bothered to water them every day (or even twice a day) I could have got the same size plants/yield in 4L of coco with a little longer veg time judging by the root ball at harvest.

If anybody really thinks they need more than 10L of pot size then they need re asses the situation and their approach in my eyes, root circling in regular pots can be an issue but you still need to be growing fecking trees for that to happen if you're doing it right.

The 6 foot cheeses I lost where in 15L regular pots of coco and where just ridiculous to work with, grew stupid fast and big in no time.

My 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother has been in a 1L soil airpot for about 7 months and she's still growing strong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> Is this the fabled tricontanol spray, did you nedd alcohol or potassium sorbate to manufacture it, or summin else?


Lol, no not yet. That's just a big pheno and TLC!

I'm dubious as to spray the big one at all if I'm honest, I super cropped her in 2 places last night as Don recommended but she's still put an inch and a half on over night!

The others will get sprayed with Tria using 'Polysorbate 20' mid next week but when I do my proper control test I'll be making the solution according to a 'Proctor & Gamble' patent I have from 1983.




iiKode said:


> watch out next you will be uploadin ur fingerprints on this site...


Aye yeah, I thought about that as soon as they went up......

In fact I think we'll have that gone! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

I grew big in 3.5 litre pots no bother have done for a couple of years noticed a jump when I bought 10's but it's doon to veg time, I upcanned at 2 weeks into flower and when I broke the root ball down they'd barely used the extra space. 

Most important shit is giving the plant what it needs n when.


----------



## pon (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm into conspiracy's and have a lot of information about a lot of dodgy things that have happened around the world over the last 10 years but I'm really struggling to see what this guy is talking about, the object to the left just looks like a flame cloud in the direction the wind is blowing.
> 
> It's not like the visible rocket type object that hit the Pentagon that time.
> 
> ...


Don't say that  near enough 20 years to the date of the last wacko disaster. + Boston
Nothing beats a sensational front page news story like a *Boston Marathon Massacre!* Most readers would miss the incidental but *far more serious implication* for the moral compass of America than the NY Times story by Scott Shane, entitled, *U.S. Practiced Torture After 9/11, Non Partisan Review Concludes.
http://pieczenik.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-unintended-consequences-of-boston.html?showComment=1366188106153*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

I could have just been a bit heavy handed with my pinching tbh wasn't sober.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Most important shit is giving the plant what it needs n when.


I've noticed a massive improvement in overall health and vitality since I've been feeding with low EC as per Heath Robinson to be honest mate, an EC of 1.0-1.4 is fuck all when mixing a bucket up but the health speaks for its self.

I'm getting giddy for some donkey dicks of dank even if I'm slightly para over this inspection in about 3 weeks!


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

cheers Yorkie, fascinatin read, glad you get such good results, i use smart pots which also have big root mass wiv air pruning but not tried the airpots for mj. My unscientific feeling is that the roots are analagous to the human gut wich also absorbs nutrients the bigger gut the more it can absorb, an totally agree that growin in strait plastics pots is a potential prob fer many reasons includin root spiral. I am also a bit old an lazy so bigger pots less work for easy bignugs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

pon said:


> Don't say that  near enough 20 years to the date of the last wacko disaster. + Boston
> Nothing beats a sensational front page news story like a *Boston Marathon Massacre!* Most readers would miss the incidental but *far more serious implication* for the moral compass of America than the NY Times story by Scott Shane, entitled, *&#8220;U.S. Practiced Torture After 9/11, Non Partisan Review Concludes&#8221;.
> http://pieczenik.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-unintended-consequences-of-boston.html?showComment=1366188106153*


The yanks don't give two shits about war crimes cos they're on a permanent seat at NATO, they're the only seat that vetoed the vote on war crimes against Israel on the Palestinians so the Zionist scum still get away with murder. Lets face it, who the fuck is going to do anything about that?

Israel doesn't and never will exist to anybody with half an oz of intelligence, it's fucking Palestine and all ways has been.

Rant over, lol.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 19, 2013)

im back , did i miss anything in the last 200 pages ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Cheers for that Moggggys, much appreciated. 

Not much mate, as ever.


Out of interest what size pot was that monster indoor sativa that you posted the other week in?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, no not yet. That's just a big pheno and TLC!
> 
> I'm dubious as to spray the big one at all if I'm honest, I super cropped her in 2 places last night as Don recommended but she's still put an inch and a half on over night!
> 
> ...


probably a better idea to wear gloves when don macro shots, loot more professional lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> probably a better idea to wear gloves when don macro shots, loot more professional lmao


I honestly didn't think they'd come out that good!

Ah fuck it, my prints are in a shots with pips and pips are legal thankfully!

Or is it even me just cos I say it is? Ha haa, hearsay doesn't stand up in court.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers for that Moggggys, much appreciated.
> 
> Not much mate, as ever.
> 
> ...



sorry fella , cant remember which pic , jd and a pipe ya know 

i do love a big pot for certain strains , autos do appreciate a lack of restriction in the early days , however for anything else anythings game , ive had 8 oz out of 3.5 pots before ( i will fess id run out of 11 litre so didnt intend this ) and as a rule will happily jam shed load of 3.5 and 6 in a grow , 16 under a 600w is about normal to me and presently the multi grow im mid trim is making around the 3-4 oz per plant in the smaller pots ( i ran out again , call me mr fuckin persistently useless ) so its going to be fun fun at total time




The Yorkshireman said:


> I honestly didn't think they'd come out that good!
> 
> Ah fuck it, my prints are in a shots with pips and pips are legal thankfully!
> 
> Or is it even me just cos I say it is? Ha haa, hearsay doesn't stand up in court.


something off the net i recon , couldnt be him , he was with me at the time somewhere else 

all my pictures are a product of photoshop , never even heard of cannabliss , this is a christian values site isnt it ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> sorry fella , cant remember which pic , jd and a pipe ya know



Ah fuck, the site ballsed up the other day so I can't even find it in your posts and I'm buggered if I'm trawling for it.

It was a big fuck off xmas tree sativa indoors, we could only see the middle of the plant it was that big.

It looked like it took up two floors of height to me, massive.

Bastard to work with, never again you said.

And if that don't jog yer memory then sod it, lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 19, 2013)

Later's boys.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 19, 2013)

well theres krusty with his aquafarms , so the base is 20 litres but its a recirculating bubblers off a couple of serious sized rez 



and that ak i grew last month , that was in a 6 litre wilma pot and hit just shy of 11 oz dry 



and then there was this monster that was grown in a 20 litre bucket thats for livestock food ( not by me i might add )



then the c99 outdoor but they were in 40 liter 



a typical shot from mogs towers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

I've used heaths black rose to make a lot of great strains tho the strength comes from the other side usually, the fingerez is a bit more slh than smelly cherry, hence the flower time. but I'm hoping I can find a cracker mix of the hybrid great up sativa high at no more than 10 weeks unless its quality. Fingerez is my kinda smoke, I flogged every gram of dog, its too strong for me,, an all day up smoke is me


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 19, 2013)

pon said:


> I think I've sorted the thrips by cutting off the bits that I could see them on.
> View attachment 2622309


haha made me laugh mate least u have a sense of humor man


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 19, 2013)

hi there people again am running sum white widows in door under a 600 watt light how long should i roughly veg them for b4 a flip them in to flower a lot of people are telling me difrent things thot maybe su of u sound guys myt no from experience i hope to get sum pics up soon but a want 2 wait till they have grown a bit


----------



## indikat (Apr 19, 2013)

The scrumped early quick dried pocorn bud of JTR is seriouslym ess in wiv me typin. laughin me tits off happy4320


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> hi there people again am running sum white widows in door under a 600 watt light how long should i roughly veg them for b4 a flip them in to flower a lot of people are telling me difrent things thot maybe su of u sound guys myt no from experience i hope to get sum pics up soon but a want 2 wait till they have grown a bit


Rach its upto u, u can grow a seed 12/12 or veg for 100+ days (big scary tree) for first grow prob good to aim for veg plant to be 1/3 the height that u eventually wanr it gro as the plant will elongate (Stretch) during the first 3 weeks of the flower cycle


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

kl a did not know that
u cant get much if u do a 12/12 from seed can u 
what about the length of time for flowering 

u guys must get annoyed sum times with newbies like me coming on asking loads of questions u have answered 100s of times 

thanks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Morning boys fuckin fell asleep on the sofa again last night that's every night this week I tell ya I work too hard!!! I'm liking all the picks that have been put up looking good lads.I reckon I'll be chopping next week


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> kl a did not know that
> u cant get much if u do a 12/12 from seed can u
> what about the length of time for flowering
> 
> ...


you dont get much from 12/12 but some are in a hurry for any an this is quick an aesy fer new grower, bttr off if ya can to get a bit of height in the veg cycle much bttr yields, I alwys veg for at least 6 weekssometimes 9 witv serious abuse (topping last supercropping lollipopping etc but dont worry bout that yet).
the length of time for flowering is determined by the plants genetics and is accurate ime in optimal grow enviro so fer most hybrids eg ww (got one in mid stretch at mo beautiful plant) take between 8-12 weeks depending on indica/sativa balance and a few ovva thing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Length of flowering time is strain dependant what u growing? And how much space you got? And how many u gonna do?

Under a 600 I usually do 4-5 and veg em for 8 weeks always done from seed though! I'm trying clones next. I usually top em just the once and do plenty of training.this is all done in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent hope this helps?


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Length of flowering time is strain dependant what u growing? And how much space you got? And how many u gonna do?
> 
> Under a 600 I usually do 4-5 and veg em for 8 weeks always done from seed though! I'm trying clones next. I usually top em just the once and do plenty of training.this is all done in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent hope this helps?



5 white widows 1.2 m tent 600watt hps light and all the other things that go in the tent


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> you dont get much from 12/12 but some are in a hurry for any an this is quick an aesy fer new grower, bttr off if ya can to get a bit of height in the veg cycle much bttr yields, I alwys veg for at least 6 weekssometimes 9 witv serious abuse (topping last supercropping lollipopping etc but dont worry bout that yet).
> the length of time for flowering is determined by the plants genetics and is accurate ime in optimal grow enviro so fer most hybrids eg ww (got one in mid stretch at mo beautiful plant) take between 8-12 weeks depending on indica/sativa balance and a few ovva thing.


so when i get them to the height i want is it as simple as change to a 12/12 light cycle n bobs your uncle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> 5 white widows 1.2 m tent 600watt hps light and all the other things that go in the tent


Same as me then if u want a big yield go for 8 weeks veg with them and top em on there 5th node! That way they'll fill the tent and you'll get tops everywhere with a little branch training. I experimented this grow by not topping (I've always topped) and there nearly touching the light and I've bent them over!!!


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> so when i get them to the height i want is it as simple as change to a 12/12 light cycle n bobs your uncle


Bob is indeed, get it to a 1/3 of final flowering desired height for ww, flip the lights to 12/12 wait 8-10 weeks ...ganga


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Just been in the room taken pics and here's one of my gth this was a mutant when it sprouted glad I kept her. 69 days today oooh me fave number 

All those pics made me wanna put one on ha ha


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Same as me then if u want a big yield go for 8 weeks veg with them and top em on there 5th node! That way they'll fill the tent and you'll get tops everywhere with a little branch training. I experimented this grow by not topping (I've always topped) and there nearly touching the light and I've bent them over!!!


when u say top thm at the 5th node is that counting from the top down or the bottom up


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Morning guys - I'm a bit pissed off - I got the liquid oxygen today. Surely this stuff should have a seal under the screw cap even milk cartons have a seal under the cap?? I unwound the tape they put around the top and because it was soaking wet which wasnt apparent straight away its splattered everywhere, in my face, shirt & hands!! Have I been ripped off? anyone else bought this stuff with just a kidprooof screw cap and no seal??


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> when u say top thm at the 5th node is that counting from the top down or the bottom up


That made me laugh.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been in the room taken pics and here's one of my gth this was a mutant when it sprouted glad I kept her. 69 days today oooh me fave number View attachment 2623432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck whats your secret man that looks like sum good stuff u got growing 
thats the kind of plant i have wet dreams about


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> when u say top thm at the 5th node is that counting from the top down or the bottom up


Oh dear! Counting upwards obviously ha ha. A node is where each new set of leaves and branches appear and when it gets 5 high just push it off and it will snap.look it up on YouTube


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Morning guys - I'm a bit pissed off - I got the liquid oxygen today. Surely this stuff should have a seal under the screw cap even milk cartons have a seal under the cap?? I unwound the tape they put around the top and because it was soaking wet which wasnt apparent straight away its splattered everywhere, in my face, shirt & hands!! Have I been ripped off? anyone else bought this stuff with just a kidprooof screw cap and no seal??


Having a clue mate but surely liquid oxygen would come in some sort of canister? Like a gas bottle or something???


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Having a clue mate but surely liquid oxygen would come in some sort of canister? Like a gas bottle or something???


It's this stuff, oxyplus.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160853118817


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> It's this stuff, oxyplus.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160853118817


That's the same make as my pH down and it always comes with a foil seal on it mate this is why I don't buy off eBay I got a pH pen that was wank off eBay and put me off for life Lol.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

soil bug larvae hate that shit and it delivers o2 to the roots, gotta love h2o2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh and pon I hoped you gave your face a good wash n that mate u never know what this could do to you man id have a shower if I were you mate u never know


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

2 h2o2 + 2e- -> 2h2o +o2 i think is the correct chemistry (its bi a while) explainin y they call it liquid oxygen. The 2 e- being electrons Ha


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and pon I hoped you gave your face a good wash n that mate u never know what this could do to you man id have a shower if I were you mate u never know


I've had a wash but my face does sting a little in places - gonna have a shower the plant vitality arrived today as well so i've been aspraying. need a spliff 1st.


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> soil bug larvae hate that shit and it delivers o2 to the roots, gotta love h2o2


Do you agree that it comes with a foil seal under the cap indikat?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

That's my pH down can u see the bit if seal left on the rim after I picked it off every time I've bought something its been sealed some how


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Morning guys - I'm a bit pissed off - I got the liquid oxygen today. Surely this stuff should have a seal under the screw cap even milk cartons have a seal under the cap?? I unwound the tape they put around the top and because it was soaking wet which wasnt apparent straight away its splattered everywhere, in my face, shirt & hands!! Have I been ripped off? anyone else bought this stuff with just a kidprooof screw cap and no seal??


It doesn't have to have a foil/paper seal underneath the child proof cap but it certainly shouldn't be leaking.
Bottles of bleach usually only have a child proof cap but as they're both corrosive chemicals I'm pretty sure it would be illegal to supply one with a faulty cap or one that is leaking.

You could Google Growth Technology's addy and phone their customer service desk and ask them about how their products are sealed and they'll tell you straight so that way you know who is to blame.
I would take a photo of the taped up bottle and email it to the person you bought it off,and demand your money back regardless.

To be honest mate that liquid oxygen is a bit pointless as a product, why not just airstone your water if you want more oxygen to your roots?


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Do you agree that it comes with a foil seal under the cap indikat?


I dont get it that way m8, but yeah this stuff is more oxidizing than chlorine so care is required and should be sealed.


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It doesn't have to have a foil/paper seal underneath the child proof cap but it certainly shouldn't be leaking.
> Bottles of bleach usually only have a child proof cap but as they're both corrosive chemicals I'm pretty sure it would be illegal to supply one with a faulty cap or one that is leaking.
> 
> You could Google Growth Technology's addy and phone their customer service desk and ask them about how their products are sealed and they'll tell you straight so that way you know who is to blame.
> ...


I've been on the phone to em, they said they would refund but not pay for a new shirt! I frightened the shite outa them & rightly so. the bottles untaped now 
I'm in soil Yorkie just wanted to kill bug lavea


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2622933
> 
> and then there was this monster that was grown in a 20 litre bucket thats for livestock food ( not by me i might add )


Aye Mogs that's the one, a monster in 20L proves the point a treat.

Why would somebody grow ganja for livestock feed, and a tree that big I might add!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> I've been on the phone to em, they said they would refund but not pay for a new shirt! I frightened the shite outa them & rightly so. the bottles untaped now
> I'm in soil Yorkie just wanted to kill bug lavea


You could take em to court for the new shirt, compensation for chem burns on your skin, the trauma of being splashed in he face by controlled corrosive chemicals.

You could proper milk it if you could be arsed.

What kind of bugs you got?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fingerez is my kinda smoke, I flogged every gram of dog, its too strong for me,, an all day up smoke is me


Aye I think I need to partake in a bit of this 'Dog', everybody who's had a bit say's it packs a punch.

I have to admit when you mentioned the 'Dog x Fingerez' beans I had a little girly squeal, lol.

I reckon those 'QQ X Dog' could be good as well, you run any of those yet?


----------



## TicKle (Apr 20, 2013)

Yorkie, i agree with what you say about pot size, especially if you use air-pots, and also agree on the lower ec all way through, but i dont ph, and use 'instant' tap water, and the smelly fingerez i got going looks healthier than your run did....not a SINGLE leaf is damaged, she's around the same size you got yours too, and all this using wilko basic fert 4-5-8, no ph, and instant water always keeping ec under 1.8 (bearing in mind instant water is already @ 0.4-0.6). think I'm at week 3 flower, sure she's dated will update with the pics...

pics will come tonight, as i got 4 x gk x exo at week 7 flower and they look amazing, same with them, not a leaf has dropped.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

hi took the superbud out of her bondage and she has an even canopy that is super bushy  im going to lst her in different places to make more more tops,my right whino is alot healthier now and there is no signs of def in her new growth,she is still a bitch though i fimmed her and i mus be the first grower to miss a fuck i missed lol,the only thing that sprouted was half cut fan leaves lol,but i topped her yesterday and i got the lot so she should start bushing out in the next couple of days,the super bud stinks and im really impressed with it im very surprised that not many growers have grown this as it has good commercial value and the bud itself in other grows ive seen has been really good,i know alot of people dont like ghs seeds but i think any seedbank will have good and bad pheno's and for the price some are good value,one of the reasons i chose ghs is because i dont believe how a seedbank as big as ghs could sell everyone dud,hermie and shit genetics as it doesnt make good business sense but we will see the final product in a few months,fingers crossed mine stay bitches


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could take em to court for the new shirt, compensation for chem burns on your skin, the trauma of being splashed in he face by controlled corrosive chemicals.
> 
> You could proper milk it if you could be arsed.
> 
> What kind of bugs you got?


Dunno if I can be arsed, it was only a t-shirt but I do have a stinging near one tear duct even after wash & shower! I've email Growth Tech. See what they have to say.

I got thrips as said earlier. and I get fruit flies - I can see the FF hanging about outside my shed waiting to get in 


pon said:


> I think I've sorted the thrips by cutting off the bits that I could see them on.


JOKE


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

my plant look bigger in real life  the pots make them look smaller as my 25ltre are 11" high but 45" in diameter


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> when u say top thm at the 5th node is that counting from the top down or the bottom up


I still can't stop giggling at this pmsl, lmfao MORE + Rep


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

TicKle said:


> Yorkie, i agree with what you say about pot size, especially if you use air-pots, and also agree on the lower ec all way through, but i dont ph, and use 'instant' tap water, and the smelly fingerez i got going looks healthier than your run did....not a SINGLE leaf is damaged, she's around the same size you got yours too, and all this using wilko basic fert 4-5-8, no ph, and instant water always keeping ec under 1.8 (bearing in mind instant water is already @ 0.4-0.6). think I'm at week 3 flower, sure she's dated will update with the pics...
> 
> pics will come tonight, as i got 4 x gk x exo at week 7 flower and they look amazing, same with them, not a leaf has dropped.


I over fed my Fingerez, I know I did. I fucked up and smashed her with a high EC of salts mid flower and didn't do anything about it. 

If she's the same size as mine was I'd like to see that, she was quite big.

So saying that then if you did start to PH and use decent water you'd get even better results still!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

There's the whole plant not gonna be a massive yield but gonna be some killer smoke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> I got thrips as said earlier. and I get fruit flies - I can see the FF hanging about outside my shed waiting to get in


You've probably got Thrips cos yer growing in the shed outside. 

Fruit Flies are harmless though, just annoying.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2623530
> 
> There's the whole plant not gonna be a massive yield but gonna be some killer smoke


wait till she dries and shrinks 80% and looses her smell!! jars mate is the key jar jar and more jar! im a curing lover now..

saving a nice big bud for u MG., wohoo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait till she dries and shrinks 80% and looses her smell!! jars mate is the key jar jar and more jar! im a curing lover now..
> 
> saving a nice big bud for u MG., wohoo lol


Don't worry about that I got 30 mason jars for my bud its all about a good cure man brings out all the flavours and I'm sure it makes it stronger 

Oh and u clipped a branch off her sister and let me tell ya no smell has been lost but I say that's down to a good flush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

It's all getting rather silly now.....

(16-04-13)



(18-04-13)



(20-04-13)


......4 days growth under 400w.

So yeah, the Aldi feed is better than Biobizz I'd say. 



And I'm thinking about binning this GK X EXO, it's a shitty lanky pheno with no veg to it.


----------



## TicKle (Apr 20, 2013)

when pics go up later, you'll see that i dont think they could be any happier, no deffs at all, dont wanna change what aint broken tbh mate, maybe once you see the pics you will try stopping the ph'ing and using instant water too  each to there own!

used mychorrizae this run, reckon that has something to do with how well it's all going...they love it!


----------



## TicKle (Apr 20, 2013)

the gk x exo i got is a stocky lil fukka, they all look heavy yielders tbh, and she's a lovely smoke, fairy has 9 cuts of her going spare so i hear...


----------



## delvite (Apr 20, 2013)

bonnnnnnng! happy 4/20 fkrs! who else is smoking a foot long spliff 

storage pic....................................................







.........................the rest of the pics and info are in my journal 

​


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've probably got Thrips cos yer growing in the shed outside.
> 
> Fruit Flies are harmless though, just annoying.


I don't think she will let me bring my shed indoors but I'll ask 
Everything was fine & then on that warm day we had, the temp went up to 35c in the tent for about 2 hours (maybe less cos I'm always in there) next day I could see em everywhere! 
This week I have been mostly eating peroxide!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

TicKle said:


> when pics go up later, you'll see that i dont think they could be any happier, no deffs at all, dont wanna change what aint broken tbh mate, maybe once you see the pics you will try stopping the ph'ing and using instant water too  each to there own!


1) Just because you don't think they could be better doesn't mean they wouldn't be, that's illogical. But as you say each to their own. 

2) Me stop PH'ing and filtering my water!? Oooh you are a one!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

im a great beliver of pure water too,, my neighbours has a rain catcher and i was feeding once a week with rain water,, hell its fresh so had to do sum good, 

flushings horseshit i did a 3 week PK feed on redcuing dose and i gave em pure water at the end for 3-4 days and no problmes in taste at all

ph well all i can say about ph is LOL ph wat?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm gonna give plain water a try on the next lot just on 2 plants for a side by side and if its better I'll stick to it I hate ph'ing its a pain in the arse and I'm keen on spilling the acid for some reason half a bottle last night all over me bedroom drawers Lol.


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

We do not open bottles they are sent as supplied from manufacturer.
All Growth Technology products are EU registered products and comply where
necessary with all current EU regulation including packaging and labelling
of potentially dangerous chemicals. Labels are clearly visible from the
outside of the bottle and we supply a warning in relation to the product
within the description prior to purchasing the product.

Many thanks
TGS

-thegrowsuperstore

My reply

When you buy the bottles they most likely come in a box of a dozen & not packaged and sent the same way you do. I'm considering taking you to court for a new shirt, compensation for chemical burns on my skin & the trauma of being splashed in the face by controlled corrosive chemicals before even opening the bottle. 
You say: Labels are clearly visible from the outside of the bottle and we supply a warning in relation to the product within. 
I say: the product was not within the bottle it was dangerously held in the tape you wrapped around the top.
I have contacted Growth Technology about packaging already.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Good job pon I'm shit with letters and ting like that.the only thing I'd be concerned about is if they asked what u were using it for u never know shit could get pissy


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm gonna give plain water a try on the next lot just on 2 plants for a side by side and if its better I'll stick to it I hate ph'ing its a pain in the arse and I'm keen on spilling the acid for some reason half a bottle last night all over me bedroom drawers Lol.


 Fucking PH down I fucked my kitchen worktop with that 
I now use Adv Nutes PH perfect cos the yellow ph pen i got is shite! I'm gonna have to get me some buckets out & catch me some rain.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> We do not open bottles they are sent as supplied from manufacturer.
> All Growth Technology products are EU registered products and comply where
> necessary with all current EU regulation including packaging and labelling
> of potentially dangerous chemicals. Labels are clearly visible from the
> ...


They will have product liability insurance which u are entitled to as u have bin injured, u wud need med records showin the h2o2 burns an another letter asking for compensation b4 u get legal etc. This isnt milking it even, its jus takin whats available when offered imo


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good job pon I'm shit with letters and ting like that.the only thing I'd be concerned about is if they asked what u were using it for u never know shit could get pissy


I grow bamboo & prize winning sunflowers - I dont but you nearly believed me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Fucking PH down I fucked my kitchen worktop with that
> I now use Adv Nutes PH perfect cos the yellow ph pen i got is shite! I'm gonna have to get me some buckets out & catch me some rain.


Yeh thinking about it last year I had loads of rain in my wheelbarrow it was nice n clean so I gave some to me plants I tested the pH and I think it was 7.5 my tap water is 7.2 so maybe ice n that are right fuck knows I'm gonna give it a whirl anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> We do not open bottles they are sent as supplied from manufacturer.
> All Growth Technology products are EU registered products and comply where
> necessary with all current EU regulation including packaging and labelling
> of potentially dangerous chemicals. Labels are clearly visible from the
> ...


So basically they are passing the blame onto 'Growth Technologys' and saying that the bottle came from the manufacturer like that, taped up.

So OK then, if it came taped up from the manufacturer why the fuck did they send it to you like that? The guy who packed your bottle for posting didn't notice did he?
As they are the end point of sale the responsibility lies with them.

Fucking wankers mate, I'd be all over that like a rash!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> I now use Adv Nutes PH perfect cos the yellow ph pen i got is shite!


AN say that 'PH perfect' only works with RO water, which is fecking expensive A) on the RO machine and B) on your water bill.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> I still can't stop giggling at this pmsl, lmfao MORE + Rep


glad to c someone finds my jokes funny


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So basically they are passing the blame onto 'Growth Technologys' and saying that the bottle came from the manufacturer like that, taped up.
> 
> So OK then, if it came taped up from the manufacturer why the fuck did they send it to you like that? The guy who packed your bottle for posting didn't notice did he?
> As they are the end point of sale the responsibility lies with them.
> ...


I'm on it 
I got the rash on my face - I aint but I could get 1 from the joke shop.


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> AN say that 'PH perfect' only works with RO water, which is fecking expensive A) on the RO machine and B) on your water bill.


It appears to work better than PH water with canna a+b so idgas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

U dont neef to ph unless in rockwool dwc its much more important yhan say coco

Like flushing its horeshit


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

while we are on this subject how much of my dutch pro ph down do i use per ltr of water to bring my tap water down from 7.00ph . to 6.5 ph i have all the stuff in front of me so am just gonna put i tiny bit in test it n repeat this process till i know the amount is there any thing a should be careful about or any tricks of the trade u guys can share with me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> It appears to work better than PH water with canna a+b so idgas


We're talking keeping PH stable at the right level not results as a nutrient.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> while we are on this subject how much of my dutch pro ph down do i use per ltr of water to bring my tap water down from 7.00ph . to 6.5 ph i have all the stuff in front of me so am just gonna put i tiny bit in test it n repeat this process till i know the amount is there any thing a should be careful about or any tricks of the trade u guys can share with me


You PH your water AFTER you've added nutes (unless it's a non nute day), use your PH meter.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You PH your water AFTER you've added nutes (unless it's a non nute day), use your PH meter.



so i mix the nutes up first then change the p.h kl thanks man am new to this whole thing so bare with me on this is there any thing else a should know about feeding nutes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> so i mix the nutes up first then change the p.h kl thanks man am new to this whole thing so bare with me on this is there any thing else a should know about feeding nutes


Don't feed em too much.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> U dont neef to ph unless in rockwool dwc its much more important than say coco


Go on then, why is that?


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> while we are on this subject how much of my dutch pro ph down do i use per ltr of water to bring my tap water down from 7.00ph . to 6.5 ph i have all the stuff in front of me so am just gonna put i tiny bit in test it n repeat this process till i know the amount is there any thing a should be careful about or any tricks of the trade u guys can share with me


I only used 5 drops of ph down to 5ltr water after canna a+b from 7.2 to 6.5 - I'm all confused - I know I'll have another spliff. I use soil plagron light mix.


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

This week i have been mostly eating my words


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> I only used 5 drops of ph down to 5ltr water after canna a+b from 7.2 to 6.5 - I'm all confused - I know I'll have another spliff. I use soil plagron light mix.


for soil it has to be ph 6.5 what about coco is that the same

i thought i had read every thing about growing in 2 fine details but until u have your first grow u just don't know nothing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> This week i have been mostly eating my words


.........
[video=youtube;SWr0E_Qb39A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SWr0E_Qb39A[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> for soil it has to be ph 6.5 what about coco is that the same


5.8 for coco.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

thank u man am surprised that u guys haven't cracked up at me with all the things ive been asking but better safe than sorry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

If u don't ask you don't get everyone who grows started off like that you doont just come in to the game with full knowledge folk who have been grow in 30+ yrs are still learning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

And you appear to be female, a guy would usually get told to fuck off and ask in 'Newbie Central'.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If u don't ask you don't get everyone who grows started off like that you doont just come in to the game with full knowledge folk who have been grow in 30+ yrs are still learning


true man . how long have u been doing it your self man ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> true man . how long have u been doing it your self man ?


Only 2 yrs the best 2 years of my fucking life well most part of it anyway lol


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you appear to be female, a guy would usually get told to fuck off and ask in 'Newbie Central'.



what makes u think am a female


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Only 2 yrs the best 2 years of my fucking life well most part of it anyway lol


yea am looking forward to the rest of ma life once i have mastered growing . what did your first grow turn out like


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Fucking PH down I fucked my kitchen worktop with that
> I now use Adv Nutes PH perfect cos the yellow ph pen i got is shite! I'm gonna have to get me some buckets out & catch me some rain.


i did exactly the same,one of my black worktops has white patches now!!,new kitchen aswell


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> yea am looking forward to the rest of ma life once i have mastered growing . what did your first grow turn out like


My first was one of my faves for a few reasons but it turned out great everything was overnuted but is was a good yield.I having got any pics if my first left unfortunately it was all barneys farm blue cheese


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> what makes u think am a female


I don't now, lol.

Not that it matters either way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> one of my black worktops has white patches now!!,new kitchen aswell


I've screwed so many pairs of trainers with up/down it's not even funny!


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't now, lol.
> 
> Not that it matters either way.


well sorry to disappoint u but am 100% man lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

no-one gets it completely right on there first grow,my first couple of grows were in soil,my first with no nutes and a 100w cfl it was bagseed and I yielded just under an oz on 1 plant and it was a good smoke,i only did that grow to see the difference in female and male,i was surprised that I managed to get any smoke off her because of no nutes,now I grow in canna coco,with dutch pro nutes and the difference is amazing,i had little blip on the first couple of weeks by not ph the water and giving way too much nutes because I misread the bottle lol,but now they are looking very healthy and im hoping to yield 8oz on two plants  I think you should ph the water imo as for the sake of £20 you will not have to worry about defs,also buy some plantmagic magnecal as ive found its very good to add to your nutes also ive found superthrive gives added health,just buy the little bottle of superthrive its very cheap and good for the root system,you can also add a drop to your spray bottle and mist your plants with it and they seem to stretch a bit when sprayed with it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I received that package on Wednesday from bmr  he even sent me a gift of some hash he made,i hadn't smoke any weed for over 3 months soon the wed noght I had a spliff of the weed followed by a hash spliff strait after and I haven't smoked anything soo strong in my life lol,i always thought hash was shit as I grew up with hash and it wasn't strong but this hash was a bit yellow and was sticky when burnt and I actually was laying down on the sofa watching a film thinking I was going to be first person to overdose on weed lol my next investment is going to be bubble bags but which one should i buy? I don't want lots of layers of different microns just the one but what micron do I use for quantity as it will still be a lot stronger than street hash anyway


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My first was one of my faves for a few reasons but it turned out great everything was overnuted but is was a good yield.I having got any pics if my first left unfortunately it was all barneys farm blue cheese


blue cheese seam to be a fashion item to sum people these days its seams to be the most popular weed up here but a refuse to pay the prices people ask so neva really smoked 
lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

@ trichrome just do it the gumby way that's how I do I was gonna buy the bags this time but couldn't be arsed I've still got another 3 to chop but I'm still gonna do it the poor mans way good quality good yield and the longer you dry it the better it becomes


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> blue cheese seam to be a fashion item to sum people these days its seams to be the most popular weed up here but a refuse to pay the prices people ask so neva really smoked
> lol


Down here people will only buy cheese/blue cheese/ SLH etc if it aint got the name it wont sell, £10-15a gram down here


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> no-one gets it completely right on there first grow,my first couple of grows were in soil,my first with no nutes and a 100w cfl it was bagseed and I yielded just under an oz on 1 plant and it was a good smoke,i only did that grow to see the difference in female and male,i was surprised that I managed to get any smoke off her because of no nutes,now I grow in canna coco,with dutch pro nutes and the difference is amazing,i had little blip on the first couple of weeks by not ph the water and giving way too much nutes because I misread the bottle lol,but now they are looking very healthy and im hoping to yield 8oz on two plants  I think you should ph the water imo as for the sake of £20 you will not have to worry about defs,also buy some plantmagic magnecal as ive found its very good to add to your nutes also ive found superthrive gives added health,just buy the little bottle of superthrive its very cheap and good for the root system,you can also add a drop to your spray bottle and mist your plants with it and they seem to stretch a bit when sprayed with it


thats braw man thanks for the good info where would u recommend buying said items for the best deal


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?


sum pollen from the world wide web lol wbu man bet u are all smoking sum good ass weed while am smoking the solid lol


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Down here people will only buy cheese/blue cheese/ SLH etc if it aint got the name it wont sell, £10-15a gram down here



yeah its starting to get like that here kids these days dont know how good they got it soap bar was the in thing when a was young . u buy 1/8th a half cue up here for 25 and it weighs 2 gram am no maths genius but 1/8th weighs 3.5g so why do people still say half cue when its not a got sick of low lifes who are just in it for the money and dont care about the consumer end of rant


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> sum pollen from the world wide web lol wbu man bet u are all smoking sum good ass weed while am smoking the solid lol


Ive just lit up my first SLH Joint of the day from one of the local chavs, £20 for 1.9, could almost weep lol and its only SLH to boot!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive just lit up my first SLH Joint of the day from one of the local chavs, £20 for 1.9, could almost weep lol and its only SLH to boot!


shudda got in touch mate id have hooked u up

3.5 for 20 in this mofo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?


Well today I've been mostly smoking ghost train haze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

fuck me has everyone with a spare bedroom in scotland joined up recently? not having a pop but there's been a lot of new scots lads joined recently. or are we playing guess the new user lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me has everyone with a spare bedroom in scotland joined up recently? not having a pop but there's been a lot of new scots lads joined recently. or are we playing guess the new user lol


aye the bedroom tax has got em all like pakis and huddling up 697 people to one room

they must have bt infiniti for them all to use the net IMO


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?


This week i have been mostly smoking red dwarf auto


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye the bedroom tax has got em all like pakis and huddling up 697 people to one room
> 
> they must have bt infiniti for them all to use the net IMO


if you are muselin you can use your spare room as a prayer room & not have bedroom tax.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

lolz!

So UK weed fiends, those guys at breeders boutique have got a sale on for 420! 25% off til end of the month. code is '420-2013'. added a new strain too Black SS, Heath Robinsons black rose x Sensi star. 

Black SS
Type: 10 Regular Sbbds
Genetics: Heath Robinsons 'Black Rose' x Sensi Star
Flowering Time: 9 weeks
Characteristics: Excellent all rounder, good yeild, smooth flavour hard hitting.


Excellent yielding hybrid of Black Rose and Sensi Star, aptly named by the Breeder Black SS (Scout Sniper). This strain comes from the Breeder who has also given us the, Sour Cherry Strain which has received excellent feedback. Here's what the they said:
Hold on this one creeps on on ya. Then out of now where it hits you like a snipers bullet. Now your situational awareness is gone. Then the racy thoughts, where are my keys, oh no ,where am I, and damn I need some water.

Two heavy hitters, Heath Robinson's Black Rose x Sensi Star. The female I ran as a mother for about 2.5 years. When she was germinated as a seed she was quite dumpy so I had doubts of whether I should keep it. However an old friend and fellow Breeder at the Boutique urged me to keep her. She still keeps her place among my mothers to this day.

This is some great allround cannabis. Fat tight buds that really thrive in a SCROG method and have great vigour. I never got that much Purple from this cross as not all the F1's from the Black Rose crosses provide colour. Very vigorous plant that makes a beginner look like an old hand. A very easy to grow plant and well recommended.

The breeder prefers organics with super soil ph'd from 6.0-6.5 for this variety.

View attachment 2623747


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shudda got in touch mate id have hooked u up
> 
> 3.5 for 20 in this mofo


Didnt realise anyone had anything ready to go soz mate, may well shout you in the week tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmm thought that Black Rose watered most crosses down? My B.S.B and B.S.B X C.B and others were definetely only average potency at best


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?



Sweet FA, I'm as broke as the ten commandments.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me has everyone with a spare bedroom in scotland joined up recently? not having a pop but there's been a lot of new scots lads joined recently. or are we playing guess the new user lol


less of your cheek us Scottish are famous for our witty banter so dont be trying to wind me up lol . think everyone's has lost faith in the street dealer so they choose to grow thats my reason sick of the greed that people have when it cums to sellin u a bit of smoke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> us Scottish are famous for our witty banter


...........

That's a good one!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sweet FA, I'm as broke as the ten commandments.


Know that feeling only too well mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm thought that Black Rose watered most crosses down? My B.S.B and B.S.B X C.B and others were definetely only average potency at best


acts like a pink host in most crosses, sensi star is no lightweight smoke. For the record those crosses aren't from BB they're from highlanders cave in the states. actually black sour bubble came from me, from pot pimp originally. the bsb x caseyband is highlanders work. which you got for nowt.




Rachel Tension said:


> less of your cheek us Scottish are famous for our witty banter so dont be trying to wind me up lol . think everyone's has lost faith in the street dealer so they choose to grow thats my reason sick of the greed that people have when it cums to sellin u a bit of smoke


less of my cheek?! hahah here man i was in this thread from day 1 so you can get tae fuck as you say up there. did i not say i wasn't having a pop? aggy wee ginger baws are we? that's having a pop. 

who gives a fuck what your reasons for growing are? welcome to the uk thread.


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Took one of my girls out for a photo shoot 
Sexy lady


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> acts like a pink host in most crosses, sensi star is no lightweight smoke. For the record those crosses aren't from BB they're from highlanders cave in the states. actually black sour bubble came from me, from pot pimp originally. the bsb x caseyband is highlanders work. which you got for nowt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so for the colour not the potency then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Aye. Its not ko strong like the clone onlies. Not weak as piss either


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> less of my cheek?! hahah here man i was in this thread from day 1 so you can get tae fuck as you say up there. did i not say i wasn't having a pop? aggy wee ginger baws are we? that's having a pop.
> 
> who gives a fuck what your reasons for growing are? welcome to the uk thread.



haha u did nae half bite there mr ive been in the thread since day 1 oooohhhhhh cheese baguettes what do u want sum sort of prize or special badge 


and why dont you use this to go fuck your self to

 

get a sense of humor man lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

afternoon playpark haunters. all my fuckin clones got fried....cunt......got another 12 though so hopefully theyll be ok. what a fuckin cunt of ah time ahm havin and the fuckin council are tryin to evict me again.....so that me got 3 separate court cases on the go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> haha u did nae half bite there mr ive been in the thread since day 1 oooohhhhhh cheese baguettes what do u want sum sort of prize or special badge
> View attachment 2623817
> 
> and why dont you use this to go fuck your self to
> ...


that's more like it, fuckin banterclaus ye are.. you'll have to improve your speed at griefing to keep up in here tho. cheese baguettes aye whatever you say man  


my sense of humours mint. remind me when your on saturday night live n i'll gan out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Play park haunters ay? I Like that one Lol. 3 separate court cases someone's a naughty boy arnt they!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon playpark haunters. all my fuckin clones got fried....cunt......got another 12 though so hopefully theyll be ok. what a fuckin cunt of ah time ahm havin and the fuckin council are tryin to evict me again.....so that me got 3 separate court cases on the go.


You dont have the best of luck do ya mate

Anymore news on billy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon playpark haunters. all my fuckin clones got fried....cunt......got another 12 though so hopefully theyll be ok. what a fuckin cunt of ah time ahm havin and the fuckin council are tryin to evict me again.....so that me got 3 separate court cases on the go.


not good, i've been shite with clones of late killed more than ive saved. any word on billy?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

not heard anything yet lads should be talking tae a mutual friend soon though, he said he would find out what happened.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's more like it, fuckin banterclaus ye are.. you'll have to improve your speed at griefing to keep up in here tho. cheese baguettes aye whatever you say man
> 
> 
> my sense of humours mint. remind me when your on saturday night live n i'll gan out.


Alright Alright Calm Down Calm Down < said in a funny scouse accent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Close but nee cigar. I'm Geordie


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ trichrome just do it the gumby way that's how I do I was gonna buy the bags this time but couldn't be arsed I've still got another 3 to chop but I'm still gonna do it the poor mans way good quality good yield and the longer you dry it the better it becomes


ive never head of the gumby way lol,i have only got three lants 2photos and 1 auto,im vegging for about 3months then I'll flip so im hoping i'll have enough leaves to get a couple of grams of hash,which way provides more yield?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 20, 2013)

just buy the 75 and 25 micron bag or get the set of amazon for cheap is quicker than gumby and you can use what bags you like


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?


organic JTR nice


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> if you are muselin you can use your spare room as a prayer room & not have bedroom tax.


is that right?,that seems out of order its things like this that makes my blood boil!,i know so many people that has 2kids in 3 bedroom houses/flats that have to scrimp even more to pay this tax yet if they had shit stained skin they would be exempt, Englishman are discriminated against all the time,i went for a security job for a big firm who were employing in my area and I got an email reply saying that they are only employing ethnic minorities and the company are excluded from the equality act so I couldnt say anything,but I went out to a few places where I know this company has contracts and EVERY single worker was paki/indian,they call it positive discrimination but if the she was on the other foot there would be riots.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Close but nee cigar. I'm Geordie


a kind of guessd that when u said gan out. Geordie that's pretty much Scottish mate


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

only not as good lookin


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> only not as good lookin


haha well said man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Aye no fucker understands us and we divvent care haha my gaffer met a couple of dutch lasses in spain apparently the cloggies love Geordie shore. It was funny til they asked his lass to do a slut drop haha.

Just wait 'made in glasgow' or 'fae fyfe' will be out next. Tennants super swigging smack heeds all owa.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> is that right?,that seems out of order its things like this that makes my blood boil!,i know so many people that has 2kids in 3 bedroom houses/flats that have to scrimp even more to pay this tax yet if they had shit stained skin they would be exempt, Englishman are discriminated against all the time,i went for a security job for a big firm who were employing in my area and I got an email reply saying that they are only employing ethnic minorities and the company are excluded from the equality act so I couldnt say anything,but I went out to a few places where I know this company has contracts and EVERY single worker was paki/indian,they call it positive discrimination but if the she was on the other foot there would be riots.


My religion is smoking and growing weed, do you think I could claim my religious rites and get a discount cos my grw op is a place of deep reverential worship, Alahcadabara 5 x daily fer sure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> View attachment 2623817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623821


A word of warning mate, it's in yer best interests not to go flashing shots like those in here. 

What with all this BBC malarky.



Rachel Tension said:


> Geordie that's pretty much Scottish mate


I think Hadrian would beg to differ!


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It was funny til they asked his lass to do a slut drop haha.
> 
> Just wait 'made in glasgow' or 'fae fyfe' will be out next. Tennants super swigging smack heeds all owa.



aha that cracked me up fae fife a could just c that now wait am sure there was something like that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xan2xU-ZFic


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

where abouts are you in the land of the ginger porridge monkey Tension?


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

At Rachel Tension, this is a very good place to learn (uk g thread), i learn something new every day, the knowledge base here is unsurpassed imo an I have been doing this sometime


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> where abouts are you in the land of the ginger porridge monkey Tension?


Am no sure a want to give u that information u could be police ah wait that's the paranoia fae the weed 

near Dundee that's about all u will get from me lol what about your self dura where do u hail from


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> aha that cracked me up fae fife a could just c that now wait am sure there was something like that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xan2xU-ZFic


fuuuuuckin ell. i'd heard of that show but not seen it. there's places that radge not far from me. i'm away to one the morrow to check out their mma gym. probably get my swede stoved in.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> At Rachel Tension, this is a very good place to learn (uk g thread), i learn something new every day, the knowledge base here is unsurpassed imo an I have been doing this sometime


yeah everyone is more than helpful i would of made a few mistakes by now if it wasent for the help of people on here


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

east ayrshire mate, cumnock....ahm no fussed about the plod, cunts know ma fuckin address anyway. i dont grow at home anymore coz ahm on bail for a bust last december, and ahm on bail for a meat cleaver incident as well from a few weeks ago, and ah was already bust before that too, so the cunts know me anyway lol.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

btw billys funeral is on tuesday still dont know what happened, post mortem was only carried out yesterday.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> probably get my swede stoved in.


with a bottle of new castle brown 

u a fighter or do u just lift weights n work out


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

the bird outta that programme 'the scheme' lives just up the road from me and i did comm service with her lesbian girlfriend last year. i know the scheme quite well its a fuckin shit pit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

still doing uni like dura? bail for near 6 months plod must have better things to do. or their putting it all together. hope for your sake it's not the latter.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> east ayrshire mate, cumnock....ahm no fussed about the plod, cunts know ma fuckin address anyway. i dont grow at home anymore coz ahm on bail for a bust last december, and ahm on bail for a meat cleaver incident as well from a few weeks ago, and ah was already bust before that too, so the cunts know me anyway lol.


ah dnt give a care for the bacon either mate . am on bail for a severe injury charge so they got ma address 2 . meat clever *incident haha what were u doing cutting down your plants when they kicked your door in *lol . u looking at time mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

One for the Jocks......



......bar stool for kilts.


----------



## villagekid (Apr 20, 2013)

hi all . new to all this grow ya own , long time smoker . good to be here ;/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> with a bottle of new castle brown
> 
> u a fighter or do u just lift weights n work out


just getting fit, third time ive done it and let mysel get fat. i'm trimming quickly and getting bored doing just the gym. i'm a lover not a fighter. i've got too much to lose by getting a record so i keep myself to myself.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

yeah im still at uni mate, semesters almost finished though, 2 more classes next week then off till my exams mid may. 
@ tension, if i get a guilty on the weapon then i expect a sentence, the cunts are always on an anti weapon crusade....but i expect a not guilty.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

MMA gym ay? Me mate went to one of them he told me the geezer put him with a 17 yer old girl to spar with with big tits...he lost concentration and she arm barred him pmsl he never went back and his arm was fucked for weeks ha ha ha


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> is that right?,that seems out of order its things like this that makes my blood boil!,i know so many people that has 2kids in 3 bedroom houses/flats that have to scrimp even more to pay this tax yet if they had shit stained skin they would be exempt, Englishman are discriminated against all the time,i went for a security job for a big firm who were employing in my area and I got an email reply saying that they are only employing ethnic minorities and the company are excluded from the equality act so I couldnt say anything,but I went out to a few places where I know this company has contracts and EVERY single worker was paki/indian,they call it positive discrimination but if the she was on the other foot there would be riots.


This tax is to force people to give up thier homes move into a flat (if any available) and let the immigrants move in to your old house. After all the housing crises is not helped with the massive influx of immigrants.

IF YOUR COUNCIL OR HOUSING ASSOCIATION CANNOT INSTANTLY FIND YOU A SMALL PROPERTY YOU DO NOT HAVE TO PAY THIS
THREATEN TO TAKE THEM TO COURT FOR INFRINGING YOUR HUMAN RIGHTS THEY WILL SOON BACK OFF.

Don't think the rag 'ead thing is true just stirring it.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

meat cleaver Dura...soooo yeaterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3nAuowwqhI


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> After all the housing crises is not helped with the massive influx of immigrants.
> 
> Don't think the rag 'ead thing is true just stirring it.


We've just buried the rusty bitch who caused the crisis in the first place! 
It's all well and good making it easy for folks to buy their council house if those houses get replaced, but they didn't.

The rag head thing is about right, nearly. 
They can register it as a place of worship depending on numbers and they are exempt from council tax, I live in Bradford.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> yeah im still at uni mate, semesters almost finished though, 2 more classes next week then off till my exams mid may.
> @ tension, if i get a guilty on the weapon then i expect a sentence, the cunts are always on an anti weapon crusade....but i expect a not guilty.


aye surely opening your door with a blade is still in your home and you could have been reet in the middle of carving your sunday roast who's to say. i reck you'll get away with that one.


indikat said:


> meat cleaver Dura...soooo yeaterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3nAuowwqhI


was impressive til he demo's a katana chopping a 2 litre pop bottle in half lmao those fucking pop bottles are nails man 


shawnybizzle said:


> MMA gym ay? Me mate went to one of them he told me the geezer put him with a 17 yer old girl to spar with with big tits...he lost concentration and she arm barred him pmsl he never went back and his arm was fucked for weeks ha ha ha


aye i'm not expecting to get in a cage first day like lol. it's more for the conditioning first. 

i done my arms in last weekend hanging a mackem over a river. couldn't train for 5 days and then it hurt for a couple so i've just done cardio for a few days. 15 miles on the bike this morning after a face full of mandy n toot last night. sweat my bodyweight out.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> yeah im still at uni mate, semesters almost finished though, 2 more classes next week then off till my exams mid may.
> @ tension, if i get a guilty on the weapon then i expect a sentence, the cunts are always on an anti weapon crusade....but i expect a not guilty.


a hope u get a not guilty jails pish like mate boring as fuck .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

There's no Dolmio in this house!


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

I practise a katana based martial art, keeps me alert, the rolled tatami mats when wet simulate the density of human tissue, 3 mats = alimb 6= one body, 14 my pb = 2+ human bodies. Also good for culling TGA males


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

nice work yorkie pork or beef or both? i've got a chinese inbound. fuckin love me carb day.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> a hope u get a not guilty jails pish like mate boring as fuck .


ah hope so too mate, ahve done jail a few times and like you said its just fuckin pish borin, the only thing about it that would annoy me is not seeing my son and not being able to go to uni...apart from that it doesnt worry me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice work yorkie pork or beef or both? i've got a chinese inbound. fuckin love me carb day.


I usually do 50/50 but these have slightly more beef.

Pissed that I've run out of Polish pork mince (we did it all in the first week back), the shite we get over here from super markets is disgusting.

Pink slime, uurgh!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2623971
> 
> There's no Dolmio in this house!


Mmm looks good that yorkie....if it ain't dolmio it must be ragu


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ah hope so too mate, ahve done jail a few times and like you said its just fuckin pish borin, the only thing about it that would annoy me is not seeing my son and not being able to go to uni...apart from that it doesnt worry me.


how old are u man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Grow me own Basil/Parsley and pay top dollar for my parmigiana from the Italian guy who owns the deli in town.

Leaves ya gums tangy for ages!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmm looks good that yorkie....if it ain't dolmio it must be ragu





It's as processed as I get, I'll be fucked if I'm sifting my own toms as well. 

I don't do that purple shite, Chinese garlic either!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I usually do 50/50 but these have slightly more beef.
> 
> Pissed that I've run out of Polish pork mince (we did it all in the first week back), the shite we get over here from super markets is disgusting.
> 
> Pink slime, uurgh!


thought thy were shit hot about you bringing stuff like that through the customs? but aye 50/50 and well seasoned. never buy sauces like that meself. home made always tastes better and is a fuck load cheaper


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> how old are u man


40 mate although i can pass for 35 externally and around 73 internally.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeh man it looks the bollocks ( literally) WTF is parmigiana?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

its a sexual disease you get from wankin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> its a sexual disease you get from wankin


Pmsl think I've got it


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl think I've got it



dons had it 17 times, twice on his feet and 4 times on his armpit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha think I've got it behind the knee


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-22230355


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

specially for you don, thought you mite have a chuckle^^^^


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 40 mate although i can pass for 35 externally and around 73 internally.



i had u down as 20s cause your at uni


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought thy were shit hot about you bringing stuff like that through the customs?


No mate, it's EU.

There are some stuff you can't bring back but not much.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man it looks the bollocks ( literally) WTF is parmigiana?


paranoia plus cock cheeze like shit ive bin busted an omg iam gay in a oner


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> i had u down as 20s cause your at uni


lol, ah fuckin wish. nah mate used to be a painter and decorator but had enuff so decided ahd use the brain god gave me instead of my hands.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

fuckin belter that dura lad. mackem bastard. derby day will be remembered for a while. i think the mouthy mackem rat i had dangling over the river is going to try and have his revenge. 

parmgiano!?! lmao probably got it from that mackem.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

3.5k not bad for 48 hrs work


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Fucking hell, getting spammed by PM now.

This DRKUSHMAN dude thinks that freestyle grime and battle rapper 'Blizzard' at 17 isn't at the same level as his 'westsyyyde' guy!

............


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 3.5k not bad for 48 hrs work



you gettin gang banged by asian high rollers again?


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

at Ic3 nice when it all comes together


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin belter that dura lad. mackem bastard. derby day will be remembered for a while. i think the mouthy mackem rat i had dangling over the river is going to try and have his revenge.
> 
> parmgiano!?! lmao probably got it from that mackem.


jackpot ive got a something for u


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

[B said:


> *Don Gin and Ton*[/B];8985635]*mao probably got it from that mackem *
> 
> http://s10.postimg.org/6q30v3q2x/brooks_was_here1.jpg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Cheers boy's!


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

DRKUSHMAN said:


> please support this artist he is a one of the best growers in ohio he's one of us(grower) we can blow him up he makes really good smokers 420 music here is a link to his latest 420 track https://soundcloud.com/voltronmuzik/i-go-hard please share this link with everyone he truly deserves it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoulda stuck to growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Lost me there man?


----------



## moggggys (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye Mogs that's the one, a monster in 20L proves the point a treat.
> 
> Why would somebody grow ganja for livestock feed, and a tree that big I might add!?


lol , high as fuck chickens 

those buckets are fantastic , there flat on the base and strong as you like , perfect for cutting a 12 inch net pot into ( 4 inch split when they get so big ,,,,so ive heard ) , its a dam shame im down to my last 2


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

its from the shawshank redemption...its the room where the old guy hangs himself and where morgan freemans character goes when he gets parole


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Shoulda stuck to growing


Exactly.

No lyrical talent, no structure, no flow and badly produced basic beats.

I chucked him this vid (Blizzards first mind you)........

[video=youtube;khLxtzEgcOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=khLxtzEgcOY[/video]

.......and he reckons his guy is on some next level!


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

I "quit" my dream job to stay at home an get high and grow mj,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> its from the shawshank redemption...its the room where the old guy hangs himself and where morgan freemans character goes when he gets parole


Yeah I'd got that far. What am I missing? Soz, my brains cattled now.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No lyrical talent, no structure, no flow and badly produced basic beats.
> 
> ...


......Epilepsy?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> you gettin gang banged by asian high rollers again?


lol na mate im not scotish



indikat said:


> at Ic3 nice when it all comes together


fuking rite all me reg buyers let me down,, a pal from york said his pal bought sum pe from donny,, parantly pe is the new cheese, everyone fucking loves it to a point wer i found it easier getting rid of pe than i did the physco  lol

still 30 oz of 8 plants aint a bad result (dried)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lost me there man?


well that dont take much does it u mackem cunt!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

that is fuckin rubbish, absolutely fucking garbage................gimme old school gangsta ,nwa, any fuckin day of the week. thats just fuckin dire.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol na mate im not scotish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am seriously lookin at PE fer me nex run, big roots of course fer a 10 oz min imfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well that dont take much does it u mackem cunt!


howaz man ne need for that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> that is fuckin rubbish, absolutely fucking garbage................gimme old school gangsta ,nwa, any fuckin day of the week. thats just fuckin dire.



You might not like it mate but it's structured well, he's got flow and lyrical content.

That American stuff lost itself up it's own arse years ago!

Probably the best freestyle rapper that England has ever seen is 'Lowkey' and he's not even signed to a label, shits on anything American bar Eminem, Twista or Busta.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Some fucker spell this out to me. Are you trying to say I'm a mackem? What's the shawshank link?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> still 30 oz of 8 plants aint a bad result (dried)


So you're knocking yer gear out at less than £120 an oz now then!


----------



## moggggys (Apr 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you fuckers smoking on today for 420 then?


how tragic is this 

brand fire new huge bong , a virgin ,,, saved from a recent trip to the dam and ready for a special day
3 month cure on some excellent bubba kush , ready willing and able 
new pack of gauze already cracked open 
flute of champers ,,,im already on the second 
new house to toast 













and i forgot to pick up the fuckin bud today from the other house ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, already over the drink drive limit so im royally fucked


----------



## moggggys (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Only 2 yrs the best 2 years of my fucking life well most part of it anyway lol



i errrrrr started my very first plant in 1989 

seems im an old bastard


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> ......Epilepsy?


Sniff probably, lol.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> how tragic is this
> 
> brand fire new huge bong , a virgin ,,, saved from a recent trip to the dam and ready for a special day
> 3 month cure on some excellent bubba kush , ready willing and able
> ...


fuk it get in the car hyperventilate if stopped get weed get ripped


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> how tragic is this
> 
> brand fire new huge bong , a virgin ,,, saved from a recent trip to the dam and ready for a special day
> 3 month cure on some excellent bubba kush , ready willing and able
> ...


And that's 'Don's law' right there lad!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

no it was slightly over 30 and the cash i had left is what i class as a earn not wat i have in total,, i mean after this n thats been paid i have 3.5 left to do with watever the fuk i want??

33.6 oz,, at £150 a ounce

i ended up with about 4.5 but had to pay this n that and eded up with 3.5 and a smoke for me

and i royally screed myself by guestimating a few quatrers and ounces as was too fucking lazy to go buy sum batteries and/or new scales..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Stig is the best battle rapper uk's had Imo. bars and flow piss on most of his competition. Grimier than ODB's corpse is lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 33.6 oz,


If you got nearly 4oz a pop from those plants then it certainly wasn't dried properly!......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Stig is the best battle rapper uk's had Imo. bars and flow piss on most of his competition. Grimier than ODB's corpse is lol


Stig's good I'll give you that but he's been beaten to a pulp by Blizzard, Lunar C (unbeaten and from Bradford), Arkayic and many more.

To be fair I think it's a shame Stig can't get a contract cos he's not erm....aesthetically marketable shall we say, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Fair do. Gotta love the guy tho, he's the only Geordie rapper. Epitomises Geordie life, lives large.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you got nearly 4oz a pop from those plants then it certainly wasn't dried properly!......


how wasent it?? im sorry did u send sum1 round to buy a draw and see form ther?? it was dried fine,, so i guess ur 10 ounce plant wasent dried properly then?? im not fucking arguing with you yorkie ul just go into confuse the fuk mode and thats that i cant be arsed my scales said wat they said and my wallet says the same so watever man

fiucking don how old are thee?? bad boy rapper wtf?? do u wear your baseball cap sideways with a flat rim ?? AHAHA

wen i talk rapi talk old sckool notorious,, snoop, llcool j

[video=youtube;NEUX-HYRtUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEUX-HYRtUA[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i errrrrr started my very first plant in 1989
> 
> seems im an old bastard


Ha ha ha I was 5 then running about flick in shit out me trouser leg lol


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

lol , he epitomises geordie life?? and his top tracks are; so what if she's my sister? ....whats soap?.....wheres me job diary?its signing day....and of course ...you cant beat glue sniffing using a canny bag o tudor


----------



## moggggys (Apr 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> fuk it get in the car hyperventilate if stopped get weed get ripped


its 80 mile round trip so i cant even taxi it plus ive not told anyone where i live and dont want people to know , too much to loose to chance it , got a bottle of jd with my name on it instead 



The Yorkshireman said:


> And that's 'Don's law' right there lad!


as the old saying goes if i fell into a bucket of tits id come out sucking my thumb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how wasent it?? im sorry did u send sum1 round to buy a draw and see form ther?? it was dried fine,, so i guess ur 10 ounce plant wasent dried properly then?? im not fucking arguing with you yorkie ul just go into confuse the fuk mode and thats that i cant be arsed my scales said wat they said and my wallet says the same so watever man
> 
> fiucking don how old are thee?? bad boy rapper wtf?? do u wear your baseball cap sideways with a flat rim ?? AHAHA
> 
> ...


Reppin my ends blud init. Pmsl I've been into hip hop for donkeys years. First album was snoops doggysytle. Fave all-time is biggie. Flow was awesome, better than tupac. By miles.


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M8vei3L0L8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> lol , he epitomises geordie life?? and his top tracks are; so what if she's my sister? ....whats soap?.....wheres me job diary?its signing day....and of course ...you cant beat glue sniffing using a canny bag o tudor


Oooooh who's put 20p in you tonight lmao.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 20, 2013)

trimmed a few today , should be an easy 40 dry from 6 plants , theres 24 in total so the total could be interesting , ive had 135 as a best so fingers crossed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how wasent it?? im sorry did u send sum1 round to buy a draw and see form ther?? it was dried fine,, so i guess ur 10 ounce plant wasent dried properly then??


Because I've seen the size of your plants, I've seen the size of mine and I know what I pull.

My 10 oz fingerez half filled a bathtub and came to you at 65% RH, yours were lucky to fill a backpack each!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Reppin my ends blud init. Pmsl I've been into hip hop for donkeys years. First album was snoops doggysytle. Fave all-time is biggie. Flow was awesome, better than tupac. By miles.


aye did ur copy of doggystule have the comic strip in the front cover?? i thik my first album of that sort was the same tbf lol and im not even bullshitting im say here thinking and im like aye same as me!!
love me ub40 baggarydem and rat in me kitchen was quality!!

i neevr reckoind much to the dogfather album but i was always into my dirty rap shit!! u know old notorious and dr dre old school.. that was my fave album of alll time dr dre 2001 fucking sweet as shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because I've seen the size of your plants, I've seen the size of mine and I know what I pull.
> 
> My 10 oz fingerez half filled a bathtub and came to you at 65% RH, yours were lucky to fill a backpack each!


course yorkie u never saw the colas the size of my arm,, 

u know wat yorkie u know wer i live ive had about enough of ur arrogent shit,, again cum down let me take your top rack out ,, if yournot willing to do that shut the fuk up
#
we all know ur full of SHITE! u talk bollox and still havent apologixzed for stating i mislead u and then i posted how wrong u indeed wer, then u postedu only talk buinsees LOL

ur so full of shit its not even funny to us guys anymore,, so put up or shut the fuk up,, you get me?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fair do. Gotta love the guy tho


Oh aye, no doubt.

I remember watching the Video at the jump off where Asher D throws out an open mic challenge to anybody in the building (he was promoting Life & Lyrics) and Stig proceeded to destroy him.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oooooh who's put 20p in you tonight lmao.



lol, ahm stuck in the hoose wae ma wee boy while ma bird is away at her pals so ahm stone cold sober and bored as fuck.....fuckin idiot bitch just past calling me to see if i could go and get her a score bag of speed....im sittin wae the sprog in the bath and shes sitting in a house wae two other adults, no kids, about a ten min walk from the dealers gaff and this muppet asks me to get the wee yin oot the bath and go and get it....she was promptly and in no uncertain terms told tae drag her spastic mate and her fat arse out tae get it her fuckin self......fucking dozy bint.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

DUREX said:


> lol, ahm stuck in the hoose wae ma wee boy while ma bird is away at her pals so ahm stone cold sober and bored as fuck.....fuckin idiot bitch just past calling me to see if i could go and get her a score bag of speed....im sittin wae the sprog in the bath and shes sitting in a house wae two other adults, no kids, about a ten min walk from the dealers gaff and this muppet asks me to get the wee yin oot the bath and go and get it....she was promptly and in no uncertain terms told tae drag her spastic mate and her fat arse out tae get it her fuckin self......fucking dozy bint.


*lol, ahm stuck in the hoose wae ma wee boy while ma bird 


and now in english?
*


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bNyh6BBB0


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> What's the shawshank link?


a piss take about Gary speed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

With you all the way, can't be doing with ub40 tho. Just ain't my cuppa rosy. Aye the one with the comic strip, he's snoop lion now. Been shit since he wasn't hungry and on the come up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> a piss take about Gary speed


another nonce?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> a piss take about Gary speed


Ah reet. Rumour was a paper was about to out him as a shirtlifter. Didn't quite see it mysel.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye did ur copy of doggystule have the comic strip in the front cover?? i thik my first album of that sort was the same tbf lol and im not even bullshitting im say here thinking and im like aye same as me!!
> love me ub40 baggarydem and rat in me kitchen was quality!!
> 
> i neevr reckoind much to the dogfather album but i was always into my dirty rap shit!! u know old notorious and dr dre old school.. that was my fave album of alll time dr dre 2001 fucking sweet as shit


I just wanna fuck bad bitches all them nights I never had bitches now I'm all up in that ass bitches.... Ha ha quality album


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> With you all the way, can't be doing with ub40 tho. Just ain't my cuppa rosy. Aye the one with the comic strip, he's snoop lion now. Been shit since he wasn't hungry and on the come up.


lol 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ah reet. Rumour was a paper was about to out him as a shirtlifter. Didn't quite see it mysel.


fuking shoplifting nappies and toddler pnaties more like!1 FUCKING NONCE!,, wouldnt supirse me

im waiting for sum big shot mp to be outed as a pedo

i wanna be a mutha fucking husletr! u beddaaxe sumbodi!! danaNAAAAA nanananananNAAAAnanana


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> course yorkie u never saw the colas the size of my arm,,
> 
> u know wat yorkie u know wer i live ive had about enough of ur arrogent shit,, again cum down let me take your top rack out ,, if yournot willing to do that shut the fuk up
> #
> ...



YOU take MY top rack out!?......... 

Silly sod! I might not be as big as you IC3 but I'll tell you what I'm a damn site faster lad, I'd take you to the floor and snap that gammy leg for you ya crank!

Colas the size of your arm? You had colas barely over the size of my vodka bottle pal, we've all ready established this the other day when you tried getting funny over donkey dick buds.

I PROVED you wrong in front of many people.

I'm not going to appologise for saying you betrayed me because you did, with the plants and the motherboard.
I've explained it many times now but your too stupid to rationalise it in your head.

I have also explained that I never said anything about only talking business, YOU did. You have a tendency to read posts like a Google search, register key words and then make the rest up.

Go back and find the posts and you'll see exactly what I said, PROVING you wrong again.

Every time you have tried to get funny since the Cherry AK thing I have proved you to be full of shit every single time and you don't say anything, you just fuck off and don't post for a couple of days and then come back as if nothing has happened.

Your the one showing yourself up to be a cunt, not me.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye did ur copy of doggystule have the comic strip in the front cover?? i thik my first album of that sort was the same tbf lol and im not even bullshitting im say here thinking and im like aye same as me!!
> love me ub40 baggarydem and rat in me kitchen was quality!!
> 
> i neevr reckoind much to the dogfather album but i was always into my dirty rap shit!! u know old notorious and dr dre old school.. that was my fave album of alll time dr dre 2001 fucking sweet as shit


back in the day ...... 

any of u heard of any of these guys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY2D8U0nKuw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ammBLPxq9g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOvvd2p8S4E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NK6YMaL6gU


----------



## indikat (Apr 20, 2013)

such a poetic way to express a common urge. totally donald


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> you gettin gang banged by asian high rollers again?


Lol, for 3.5k you can bang my back box like a barn door in a gale !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh aye, no doubt.
> 
> I remember watching the Video at the jump off where Asher D throws out an open mic challenge to anybody in the building (he was promoting Life & Lyrics) and Stig proceeded to destroy him.


aye it was embarrassing for Asher, same bars twice over ffs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

im not into this moder hippity hop rap stuff, BUT i will admit i kinda liked the soundtrack to illmanors, fucking sweet

[video=youtube;e6Xe3CMzMIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Xe3CMzMIw[/video]


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I just wanna fuck bad bitches all them nights I never had bitches now I'm all up in that ass bitches.... Ha ha quality album


Momma was a hoe, I was weekend pussy I had you to keep the nigga, it didn't work out That's why he ain't here but he a good nigga 'Cause he take care of his real family I was just a dumb bitch tryin' to keep a nigga that I wanted
smoked my first jay to that album 

​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;cwk-LOcCww8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwk-LOcCww8[/video]

qaulity track!

i likethe content of the tracks more than the beat if u get me drift..

wat was that up ther.. oh its the ignore for sum cunt called yorkie,, he spouting his bubbles again..lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> lol, ahm stuck in the hoose wae ma wee boy while ma bird is away at her pals so ahm stone cold sober and bored as fuck.....fuckin idiot bitch just past calling me to see if i could go and get her a score bag of speed....im sittin wae the sprog in the bath and shes sitting in a house wae two other adults, no kids, about a ten min walk from the dealers gaff and this muppet asks me to get the wee yin oot the bath and go and get it....she was promptly and in no uncertain terms told tae drag her spastic mate and her fat arse out tae get it her fuckin self......fucking dozy bint.


Hahah get em telt. If my bird was into drugs i'd be a penniless wreckhead wasteman I'm close enough as is lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Reet I'm gonna hit amytrips n crash, night all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Reet I'm gonna hit amytrips n crash, night all.


lol i got sum zoppies if u want any "real" sleeprs.

OH OH, u got any blues for sale don?? cummon dont be shadey now
[h=5]22CO-OL23F-88OR-Y9UO[/h]
^^ menna be for 12 months xbox live if anyone is a xbox gay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

Stopped taking them on the regular. Switched to amys, no metal mouth or groggy mornings, still have one if I've had whites, and no I ate all the blues I got off the road,ill be getting more soon tho got a Henry of Mandy to chew threw.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat was that up ther.. oh its the ignore for sum cunt called yorkie,, he spouting his bubbles again..lmao


4oz plants with 1oz ish main colas.
(under 400w)






IC3's 4oz ish.
(under 600w)



Speaks for its self.




Yeah, never seen donkey dick buds me and IC3 grows 4oz plants...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

And I've got a mother board here that there's nothing wrong with, EXCEPT......the network adapter is fucked meaning I had to buy an internet card for it.

But I chat bubbles and IC3 doesn't betray people, yeah right!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

your just all pissey coz u posted in public that i cant grow shit yet i just had a nice harvest of chronic and you just cant seem to get to the finish of a grow,, wether it by growing iin smackheads houses and stripping it down or watever fucking reason..

so watever yorkie,, ive stuck it on your toes pal now shut the fuk up or you know wer me door is eh?? simple mate..

ur just a jealouse cunt FACT! oh and full of shit but its gravy,,

anyways MATE im gunna have a curry and a nice fat joint of chronic,, wat u smoking.. oh soz nowt,, HAHA FUKK UUU!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2013)

That same old dig at losing 1 crop is scraping the bottom of the barrel, you've got fuck all to back yer shit up with.

.......Later's.

I'm done making you look silly, it's too easy now.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *lol, ahm stuck in the hoose wae ma wee boy while ma bird
> 
> 
> and now in english?
> *


'lol i'm stuck in the house with my son while my girlfriend'


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes ikode what u say in mate? I been smoking some of haze today and wow what a smoke you get the hit from the first drag and feel it right behind your eyes and lovley haze taste and its not even been cured


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i got sum zoppies if u want any "real" sleeprs.
> 
> OH OH, u got any blues for sale don?? cummon dont be shadey now
> *22CO-OL23F-88OR-Y9UO*
> ...


so will any xbox take that code and give you gold live for the year? im not gamer but ive been hijacking my birds account so i can watch netflix and shit, of course the drawback is that when shes watchin it at her house i cant.....oh nice to see you and yorks still bickering like an old married couple......lol, its just like one big dysfunctional family in here.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

That ain't no Xbox code its too short every set of numbers and letters should be 5 long


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That ain't no Xbox code its too short every set of numbers and letters should be 5 long


loool look again u wally


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Raps crap & that's that!!

because i've been such a knob I've gone & lost my fucking job
that black pimp is my mentor so fuck going down the job centre

Hey i like it now


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

Try this un

D8FT-C6NT-T8K3-P1SS-TW87


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2013)

pon said:


> Try this un
> 
> D8FT-C6NT-T8K3-P1SS-TW87


Just tried that m8 on my boys Xbox , it's supposed to be 25 characters it says ? Help , save me a counting fortune !
Pmsl , u cunt ! I just read it again ! Brake me balls y don't ya !


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

lol.....'read' the code.....look at the 'words' it makes.....lol,jeez


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

DUREX said:


> lol.....'read' the code.....look at the 'words' it makes.....lol,jeez


now he pipes up AFTER it was solved..typical scot


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> lol.....'read' the code.....look at the 'words' it makes.....lol,jeez


Lol , I'm a bit stoned m8 , that & a tik twat ! I couldn't make Ice's out though ! ? . Now , r there any REAL codes ? Lol , oh , & were the fuck av all the torrent sites gone ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Ye ye to cool for you just got it fuck me I'm slow I've only just got it after reading those last posts ha ha

Anyway a very stoned blurry eyed bizzle is off to bed now see bit lads Lol still giggling about that code malarky


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , I'm a bit stoned m8 , that & a tik twat ! I couldn't make Ice's out though ! ? . Now , r there any REAL codes ? Lol , oh , & were the fuck av all the torrent sites gone ?


http://proxybay.net/

http://extratorrent.com/

http://www.ahashare.com/

http://1337x.org/

http://www.kickassunblock.info/

U ONLY HAVE TO LOOK LAZY BONES


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

its hard enuff to read ices normal bloody post without him gettin all cryptic


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

DUREX said:


> its hard enuff to read ices normal bloody post without him gettin all cryptic


Who u callin a crypil?? CUNT!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 20, 2013)

your not a cripple....your a fucking mutant....lol, nite mate im off, gotta get up early, no long lies with a 4 year old sprog.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2013)

dura72 said:


> your not a cripple....your a fucking mutant....lol, nite mate im off, gotta get up early, no long lies with a 4 year old sprog.


u pussy! lol have fun


----------



## pon (Apr 20, 2013)

DillDo said:


> its hard enuff to read ices gay bloody post without him gettin all ceptic


Bit harsh


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://proxybay.net/
> 
> http://extratorrent.com/
> 
> ...


Cheers Ice Man old boy , more "stony bones" than "lazy bones"!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2013)

What a tiring day. 10 of traveling to surprise the gf at Hyde park 420 for 6 hours. Was a good afternoon though. Copious amounts of weed, must have been thousand of people. At 4:20 everyone stood up to take photos as Hyde park had literally dissapeared through the amount of smoke. When walking out, it looked like there had been a flock of about a million pigion shit over the place, except the shit was empty laughing gas cartridges, police were all very friendly and didn't give two damns.

Home now though . And ice, top man, although your smell proofing has much to be desired, many compliments on my joints, so you clearly did a good job.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 20, 2013)

Well hi there UK growers.

That's a pic of Nitro Express which is Exodus x Haze BX 1.0

Hope you all had a good 420 day. I was going to go to Hyde Park but had to blow it out at the last moment which was a shame as the weather was perfect for it.

22,5 oz dry, if you were wondering and done in DWC.


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> What a tiring day. 10 of traveling to surprise the gf at Hyde park 420 for 6 hours. Was a good afternoon though. Copious amounts of weed, must have been thousand of people. At 4:20 everyone stood up to take photos as Hyde park had literally dissapeared through the amount of smoke. When walking out, it looked like there had been a flock of about a million pigion shit over the place, except the shit was empty laughing gas cartridges, police were all very friendly and didn't give two damns.
> 
> Home now though . And ice, top man, although your smell proofing has much to be desired, many compliments on my joints, so you clearly did a good job.


Did you get any pics TTT


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

morning shit stains.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning shit lips well looks like its gonna be another bostin day 2day


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm fucked - been looking at camel toes at the marathon on tv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2013)

morning you upstanding pillars of the community! That'll flummox ya's 

chop day today, exo, and smelly fingerez are coming down. i'm going to fucking bin the clones i'm fucking sick of checking the dead ones. and i need the space to veg this fuck off massive aquafarm i've bought. thing must be 2ft square ffs. change the handle on the grow room door cos i keep locking myself in the fucking thing (springs gone) quick jaunt to the supermarket cut the lawn then go to the gym. i'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

High on cheesequake, got rid of hangover and the bits of my head that were hurting are now buzzing, its an early scrump as i am very curious about this strain tastes good and spacey, more sour than cheese at the mo. Hate trainin in late stretch sooo risky ( esp as the ones that need it are spindly fukkers) but am doin jus that to a dpww that is about to hit the glass. thinks ill be playin footie in the garden laters wiv little ones then steak an salad in the sunshine, have a beautiful day ukers


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2013)

Supermarket, lawn, gym...that sounds like a busy week u got don lol. 

That's one thing about hydro m8, takes up a hell of a lotta room. My two systems are about 4 ft square each ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2013)

well this is the test run to see f i'm going to switch full time. in an ideal world 4 to 6 dwc or aquafarms under 1200 watts. it's too much light trying to run the lights on the same airline as the fan/filter and the room always stinks of ganj cos i smoke and veg in there so i'd need another fan filter for the lights and then a Y splitter for the 2 lines to go out a 5" hole in an airbrick. it's just too much of a fuck on. and if the fans aren't equal strength i'll end up with negative pressure and back to square one. 

i've run all sorts of alternatives through my head and i just don't think it's worth the bother, i get canny results using 2 600's for 6 hours flower each as it is now. if it aint broke eh. i miss my 2.5 m tent.

well best get my arse moving or it'll be monday.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Growshop for some bits and bats, wilko's for some paint, paint me outside window frames, paint me inside doors, steam me kitchen carpet clean, take some clones and then I might be able to chill out!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the room always stinks of ganj cos i smoke and veg in there so i'd need another fan filter


Thought about a cheap ozone gen Don?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600mg-OZONE-Generator-Ozonizer-Hygiene-Corona-Discharge-/320700252693?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item4aab398215

They're have a far higher output and are loads cheaper than those that the hydro shops sell.

I'm getting one for crop time and inspection days.


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

I might cut the grass - I will smoke the weed - I'll probably go for a burn on me thumper fuck the grass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Thought about a cheap ozone gen Don?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600mg-OZONE-Generator-Ozonizer-Hygiene-Corona-Discharge-/320700252693?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item4aab398215
> 
> ...


I've got a uvonair already but to make it effective needs a fuck load of ducting to run it inline. And it fucks with my birds asthma she reckons even tho I know for a fact the pressure sucks everything out the airbrick. I just use for chop days actually I haven't the last few I just sit in Tue room with the tent door open. The o3 in the air makes your skin crawl. Not a nice sensation when your sat for a couple of hours trimming.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got a uvonair already but to make it effective needs a fuck load of ducting to run it inline. And it fucks with my birds asthma she reckons even tho I know for a fact the pressure sucks everything out the airbrick. I just use for chop days actually I haven't the last few I just sit in Tue room with the tent door open. The o3 in the air makes your skin crawl. Not a nice sensation when your sat for a couple of hours trimming.


How effective are they? Like you say, I'd only be using it for chop days and maybe watering in the bath.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Well you lot are a busy bunch today arnt ya.2day I'm doing fuck all apart from Sunday dinner and might do the lawns but need to borrow the in laws petrol mower my gardens like a footy pitch.but for now a nice j and a cuppa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

AAACHEW! Shit, bifta's in yer brew lad!


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well you lot are a busy bunch today arnt ya.2day I'm doing fuck all apart from Sunday dinner and might do the lawns but need to borrow the in laws petrol mower my gardens like a footy pitch.but for now a nice j and a cuppa View attachment 2624714


nice fattie ther m8 bout 1.3 g in that wdyr?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> AAACHEW! Shit, bifta's in yer brew lad!


Ha ha ha it fookin ain't its in me gob now Lol. I've done worse though behind me ear having a piss and plop in she went it was me last joint as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice fattie ther m8 bout 1.3 g in that wdyr?


Yeh proberbly not far off mate best way to start the day that's my breakfast right there


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning fart sucker what u sayin mate


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning fart sucker what u sayin mate


No much just away 2 go check my wee plants out c how there coming along


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeh man show the ladies some love I've gotta stop going in there now keep coming away with sticky fingers can't keep my hands to me self ha ha ganja perv


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> keep coming away with sticky fingers can't keep my hands to me self ha ha ganja perv


haha ganja pervert am a ganja predator 

my girls aint that big yet cant wait till they are tho


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Growshop for some bits and bats, wilko's for some paint, paint me outside window frames, paint me inside doors, steam me kitchen carpet clean, take some clones and then I might be able to chill out!


up at 9, nice cup of Colombian out of Tossisimo, shed -joint, upstairs ,wake mrs up, blow job, caramel latte courtesy of the Tossisimo again,bacon bagel,shed-joint,joint ,hot chocolate,tossisimo,shed-jiont, on here ,fucked......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> up at 9, nice cup of Colombian out of Tossisimo, shed -joint, upstairs ,wake mrs up, blow job, caramel latte courtesy of the Tossisimo again,bacon bagel,shed-joint,joint ,hot chocolate,tossisimo,shed-jiont, on here ,fucked......



.........


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning all, UK Scottish grower, Ive been eyeing this thread with some trepidation for a while now, some real scientific stuff going on here, sometimes to the point where I don't have a clue what youse are on about, but hey that's my fault not yours, posting now to sub and maybe learn something. Im a soil closet grower with a couple of grows a year under my belt for the last ten years or so. happy to sit on the sidelines and learn , maybe ask the odd ( probably idiotic ) question. Anyway good to be here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Morning all, UK Scottish grower, Ive been eyeing this thread with some trepidation for a while now, some real scientific stuff going on here, sometimes to the point where I don't have a clue what youse are on about, but hey that's my fault not yours, posting now to sub and maybe learn something. Im a soil closet grower with a couple of grows a year under my belt for the last ten years or so. happy to sit on the sidelines and learn , maybe ask the odd ( probably idiotic ) question. Anyway good to be here.



Welcome mate, we'll keep you on yer toes if nowt else!


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

cant keep the humidity up in my tent apart from the obv thing jugs full of water is there any thing else a can do


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Morning all, UK Scottish grower, Ive been eyeing this thread with some trepidation for a while now, some real scientific stuff going on here, sometimes to the point where I don't have a clue what youse are on about, but hey that's my fault not yours, posting now to sub and maybe learn something. Im a soil closet grower with a couple of grows a year under my belt for the last ten years or so. happy to sit on the sidelines and learn , maybe ask the odd ( probably idiotic ) question. Anyway good to be here.


Wot about the rest of us that aint sweaty socks - we not good enuf to say morning too?


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> cant keep the humidity up in my tent apart from the obv thing jugs full of water is there any thing else a can do


bowls full of water


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Morning all, UK Scottish grower, Ive been eyeing this thread with some trepidation for a while now, some real scientific stuff going on here, sometimes to the point where I don't have a clue what youse are on about, but hey that's my fault not yours, posting now to sub and maybe learn something. Im a soil closet grower with a couple of grows a year under my belt for the last ten years or so. happy to sit on the sidelines and learn , maybe ask the odd ( probably idiotic ) question. Anyway good to be here.


howzitgaun mate, where abouts up here are you....btw way if want any info on closets ask IC3....that cunts been in one for years...as for not having a clue dont worry , you'll fit RIGHT fuckin in here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How effective are they? Like you say, I'd only be using it for chop days and maybe watering in the bath.


they work for sure, they drop all the smelly air particles to the floor. 03 has a half hour half life, if you keep it on constant and stay in there with no extraction it can be a bit fatal. the cheapo chinky ones are crap, waste of time unless it's for your fridge or water. I'll lend you mine for your next chop day if you want? the uvonair ones are pricey.


The Yorkshireman said:


> .........


I'll second that


Rachel Tension said:


> cant keep the humidity up in my tent apart from the obv thing jugs full of water is there any thing else a can do


cheap fogger for an aquarium couple of quid on ebay lad


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

that kid they shot to bits in boston aint gonna live, did you see it on tv it sounded like a scene outa robocop (carpark)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the cheapo chinky ones are crap, waste of time unless it's for your fridge or water. I'll lend you mine for your next chop day if you want? the uvonair ones are pricey.


Well I've been looking at them for about a year now and although I wouldn't buy one of those little glade plug in type ones the one I linked seems OK, the parts inside are not very techy and the uvonair ones just seem extortionately priced.

If it's all about how many mg of O3 they put out then the ones marketed at growers just seem a rip off, I could buy the electronic parts myself and make one for cheaper.

I may well borrow that one of yours and see how it compares to the one I linked (if the linked one is shit I can all ways stick it back on ebay), I'm not sure I can justify spending a few hundred quid on an ozone gen but if proves it's worth then I suppose I'll have to bite the bullet and invest.

I'm thinking this 2m square scrog of stink in the future could well get my arse nipping and I can't afford not to pull it off to be honest, I need the cash and to get the grow out of home badly.


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Morning all, UK Scottish grower, Ive been eyeing this thread with some trepidation for a while now, some real scientific stuff going on here, sometimes to the point where I don't have a clue what youse are on about, but hey that's my fault not yours, posting now to sub and maybe learn something. Im a soil closet grower with a couple of grows a year under my belt for the last ten years or so. happy to sit on the sidelines and learn , maybe ask the odd ( probably idiotic ) question. Anyway good to be here.


What u runnin m8?


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

@ yorkie, cant get that flyin suit out of my head, how fast do they fly, i used to ride a bike at 150 an it lokks faster than that...no room for error ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ yorkie, cant get that flyin suit out of my head, how fast do they fly, i used to ride a bike at 150 an it lokks faster than that...no room for error ffs


About 140mph full whack mate, depending on turbulence and shit.

I'm not actually sure if somebody has set a speed record yet, terminal velocity comes into play seen as there's no propulsion.

[video=youtube;vWgcwIp2FuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vWgcwIp2FuI[/video]

Me in about 2 years if I pull my finger out!


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

cheaper wiv out the chute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u5_ITt2LM0A


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> cheaper wiv out the chute
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-7473.html#post8987711


Not half as much fun though!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Unless you crash and nearly kill yourself like Jeb Corliss did cos his spastic camera man didn't put the balloon back in the right place after it fell off the rock......

[video=youtube;1d3a179uiLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1d3a179uiLU[/video]


Much respect for being able to right himself enough to get to a safe pull point though.....


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> cheaper wiv out the chute
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u5_ITt2LM0A


cost a lot for all those boxes so probably best to have a chute


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Couldn't jump off a cliff attached to nothing fuck that!!! To much of a pussy for that Lol here a my sort of thing would fuckin love a go on this ting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_wkQBDDgvI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2013)

All good points yorkie, I'd say it wouldn't do as a stand alone smell solution. On top of a good filter for chop day, if your in close prox to the outside world fair enough but they're still not really necessary if your fan n filter are top end and changed reg. Like I say ill lend you mine, see what you make of it.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> About 140mph full whack mate, depending on turbulence and shit.
> 
> I'm not actually sure if somebody has set a speed record yet, terminal velocity comes into play seen as there's no propulsion.
> 
> ...


that is mad, i thought that was only fake movie shit...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Couldn't jump off a cliff attached to nothing fuck that!!! To much of a pussy for that Lol here a my sort of thing would fuckin love a go on this ting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_wkQBDDgvI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


you couldnt jump off a chair untied...


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice welcomes guys and gals, with no disrespect to our transatlantic colleagues it will be good to be in a thread where they call a 12 inch pot a 12 inch pot and not a 3 gallon container. heres the latest pic of what Ive got going on in my cupboard----wee story ----my boy who is 25 and likes a smoke was working with this older guy who was a grower, this guy was boasting about his plants that yielded 6 oz a plant ( LOL ) I know its possible but sounds like BS, anyway my boy blagged a couple of cuttings, gave them over to me as my boy has yet to set up a grow cupboard of his own, anyway the most likely parentage of these cuttings is TRAINWRECK, whatever that is. I also got 4 wee Nirvana Northern Light seedlings vegging away at 27 days now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Feet firmly on the ground not a fan if heights apart from head highs of course


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> View attachment 2624858Thanks for all the nice welcomes guys and gals, with no disrespect to our transatlantic colleagues it will be good to be in a thread where they call a 12 inch pot a 12 inch pot and not a 3 gallon container. heres the latest pic of what Ive got going on in my cupboard----wee story ----my boy who is 25 and likes a smoke was working with this older guy who was a grower, this guy was boasting about his plants that yielded 6 oz a plant ( LOL ) I know its possible but sounds like BS, anyway my boy blagged a couple of cuttings, gave them over to me as my boy has yet to set up a grow cupboard of his own, anyway the most likely parentage of these cuttings is TRAINWRECK, whatever that is. I also got 4 wee Nirvana Northern Light seedlings vegging away at 27 days now


You have bin growing 2 xcrops for 10 years and you think 6 oz dry must be BS? um


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

this is proper scary stuff, for the yams to be properly blessed the head must hit the ground...shawny?...yorkie?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmbkeJe6zo


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Unless you crash and nearly kill yourself like Jeb Corliss did cos his spastic camera man didn't put the balloon back in the right place after it fell off the rock......
> 
> [video=youtube;1d3a179uiLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1d3a179uiLU[/video]
> 
> ...


fuck me, that blew me away ! Ive seen his balls outside Ramsdens !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Couldn't jump off a cliff attached to nothing fuck that!!! To much of a pussy for that Lol here a my sort of thing would fuckin love a go on this ting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_wkQBDDgvI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


im having one of those in my garden when i win the lottery !


----------



## s3xyheather (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey I hope you don't mind me asking wud u mail within the UK, my partner has cardiomyopathy a heart condition he finds it difficult to sleep as he was told he wouldn't make it through the night, he was initaly given sleeping tablets from the doctor but we do not believe in taking these they have long term affects which are not good for you hence looking for natual medical provider can any 1 help?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> this is proper scary stuff, for the yams to be properly blessed the head must hit the ground...shawny?...yorkie?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmbkeJe6zo


Yeh seen those mad heads before even the kids have a blast at it fuckin crazy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> im having one of those in my garden when i win the lottery !


Lol giz a shout when you've knocked it up


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2013)

pon said:


> Did you get any pics TTT


Nope. Took my new camera along especially, and within 10 minutes of getting there i ended up so stoned i could barely move. Just sat in a tent all afternoon. Didn;t speak a word all afternoon, just completely monged out. Not the most suitable event for someone who now smokes once in a blue moon. There is passing the joint around the circle, and then there is passing the joint around the circle when everyne in the circle has rolled a joint. Just ended up so stoned i'd try and pass the joint on so as to take a break and relax, only to get given another joint. 

My one main thoguht of the event though. I now this happens at every festival, concert, gathering etc, but i really don't think it gives off a good image of stoners. Hyde park, lovely green grass and such, with thousands of stoenrs squashed in like sardines. Every single one of them with bags of munchies, drinks, booze, nos canisters etc, so what does seemingly every single one of those 1000 odd people do? They eat it, drink it, inhale it, and when they leave, they just drop everything on the ground and walk off. It was fucking shameful. Must take a team of 100 people half a week to clean up. How hardis it, however stoned you are, to put your rubbish in the carrier bag you arrived with, and even just pile all the carrier bags against a tree or railing or something. but nope, a few more attendees and you migh have mistake the place for a landfill.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

no doubt full of wogs harry


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> You have bin growing 2 xcrops for 10 years and you think 6 oz dry must be BS? um


Yeah I know it sounds lame but my previous grows have been attic grows with temps all over the place, nothing really controlled, I once got 4 ounces of dried from Nirvana;s PAPAYA and thought I was Jorge Cervantes!!---na seriously its only recently when I started reading some of the way things have moved on in the last 5 years or so that I realize I will have to up my game.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nope. Took my new camera along especially, and within 10 minutes of getting there i ended up so stoned i could barely move. Just sat in a tent all afternoon. Didn;t speak a word all afternoon, just completely monged out. Not the most suitable event for someone who now smokes once in a blue moon. There is passing the joint around the circle, and then there is passing the joint around the circle when everyne in the circle has rolled a joint. Just ended up so stoned i'd try and pass the joint on so as to take a break and relax, only to get given another joint.
> 
> My one main thoguht of the event though. I now this happens at every festival, concert, gathering etc, but i really don't think it gives off a good image of stoners. Hyde park, lovely green grass and such, with thousands of stoenrs squashed in like sardines. Every single one of them with bags of munchies, drinks, booze, nos canisters etc, so what does seemingly every single one of those 1000 odd people do? They eat it, drink it, inhale it, and when they leave, they just drop everything on the ground and walk off. It was fucking shameful. Must take a team of 100 people half a week to clean up. How hardis it, however stoned you are, to put your rubbish in the carrier bag you arrived with, and even just pile all the carrier bags against a tree or railing or something. but nope, a few more attendees and you migh have mistake the place for a landfill.


did your smoke land TTT??


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tmx1ZQ5NVdo]http://youtu.be/tmx1ZQ5NVdo[/video]

http://youtu.be/U3VFSB3rJQ8

Just makes me think of this lol "hey, i can do that too and i can't even walk!"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> this guy was boasting about his plants that yielded 6 oz a plant ( LOL ) I know its possible but sounds like BS,





Bilbo Baggins said:


> I once got 4 ounces of dried from Nirvana;s PAPAYA and thought I was Jorge Cervantes!!---na seriously its only recently when I started reading some of the way things have moved on in the last 5 years or so that I realize I will have to up my game.


You'll see 6oz a plant smashed to bits fairly regular if you hang round here mate.

This was 10oz.....,



And fuck knows what this is going to pull but I'll lay my left bollock on it crushing 6oz......


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

another g of cheesequake in the vape nuffin remotely cheesy about it but never mind, still serchin fer the perfect smoke an this is wats commin, Tutankamon, tangerine dream, og18, ww an blueberry from DP the blueberry is stunning but im parra bout it hermi n, in soil wiv filtered water at 6.5....nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> this is proper scary stuff, for the yams to be properly blessed the head must hit the ground...shawny?...yorkie?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmbkeJe6zo


I've seen that vid before some years ago, I think I saw the whole episode.

That's not my cup of tea, crazy bastards.

If I'm confident in my own ability to control things and have the same confidence in the equipment I'm using then bring it on, I'd have no confidence at all in that ram shackle shite in the congo!

As for your head touching the ground, that's just asking for a snapped neck..........


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've seen that vid before some years ago, I think I saw the whole episode.
> 
> That's not my cup of tea, crazy bastards.
> 
> ...


yeah but think of the yams man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah but think of the yams man


Fuck the yams, I'm an Atheist with access to supermarkets!

Nice static line jump by some Polish guy........

[video=youtube;QtM7Vfsr8_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QtM7Vfsr8_g[/video]

.......even that's too low for me. 

Yet I'd base jump a wingsuit as long as the exit point is high enough? Strange way of rationalising things I know, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

One of the craziest jumps I've seen, free fall with no static line to pull the chute and it's inside a cathedral!

It's a bit dark but you see it at the end.

[video=youtube;7WUctP7Rr2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=7WUctP7Rr2U[/video]


.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

smoke report--- tiz sum gooooOOOooOOoOOoOoOoOoD SHIZZLE MENIZZLE


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> smoke report--- tiz sum gooooOOOooOOoOOoOoOoOoD SHIZZLE MENIZZLE


is that the PE u is blazin m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> is that the PE u is blazin m8


havent got a fucking clue,, its not physcis tho coz i sold it all and never saved none haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;czKPH-mPMOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=czKPH-mPMOE#![/video] @ yorkie, watch from about 2:30m if ya like ya wingsuits lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 21, 2013)

For anyone thats gonna be growing outside this year.....
[h=5]

[/h][h=5]Drip bottle irrigation
Grow vegetables with 10 times less water with "Solar Drip Irrigation.&#8221; This is how we can eliminate completely the evaporation losses!



[/h]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @ yorkie, watch from about 2:30m if ya like ya wingsuits lol


I've seen it, it's Jokke Sommer.

[video=youtube;GFmvMHPQ1k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GFmvMHPQ1k8[/video]

They're probably isn't a Jokke Sommer flight that I haven't seen, guy's a legend! 



I was thinking at the beginning of the vid "I can juggle far better than that student kid, no skills here" and then realised he was doing a Rubik cube at the same time!...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeh man I've just popped a couple of beans in a cup of water there going in the garden when they sprout might use that little technique


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

BASE freeflying with the Redbull 'Soul Flyers' team, not a wing to be found.

3:15 is the best bit. 

[video=youtube;Jp4TXIwWl3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Jp4TXIwWl3U[/video]


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

evenin crusty helmets , ok so whats everyones opinion on the perfect temps/rh for clones and whats ur after care method i.e who often would you spray them with water if in a propogator?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin crusty helmets , ok so whats everyones opinion on the perfect temps/rh for clones and whats ur after care method i.e who often would you spray them with water if in a propogator?


If you use an aerocloner or make a fogger one like mine Dura you don't need to bother with RH and spraying em.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evenin crusty helmets , ok so whats everyones opinion on the perfect temps/rh for clones and whats ur after care method i.e who often would you spray them with water if in a propogator?


Never had a thermometer, never measured ph with clones. Either chucked em in a dwc bucket, or in a heated prop with water in the bottom. they then did their thing. I never had any aftercare treatement for em, and never once sprayed a plant. 


[video=youtube_share;nJ2KLwKty1k]http://youtu.be/nJ2KLwKty1k[/video]

Quite the turnout, and amusing that the police simply patrol it to keep order, rather than arrest people for posession of a class B drug. On the wayout the gf went upto a pair of policemen with a handmade thankyou card she had made for them for making sure that the even went smoothly and for being lovely coppers, they said thanks, wasn't often people thank them, and whether she had any cookies for them, she turned around and said sure, would you like one, and started rummaging in her bag and they just laughed and said only joking luv.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

if had pretty good success in the past and like most people ive never really taken temp or rh readings myself. in saying that this time i thought i'd keep an eye on it, the props not a heated one, just a little £5 cheapo outta b&q. 12 clones in it sitting in root riot cubes under a 125 watt cfl. the chamber there in was one i'd had serious temp robs with so i wanted to watch closely. i put them into it last nite and the temps are 25oC in the prop with humidity at 78%.....im spraying the prop lid once a day with a mister.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 21, 2013)

bizzlemynizzle jump on skype...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

A little warmth is good but too much RH or moisture is a killer Dura.

That's the thing to watch, it's easy to rot em. I'm not saying don't spray em but there's a fine line between just nice and fucked.

Stale air in the prop is also a killer.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah ahm gonny sit the prop lid up a bit and put the fan on low near them, think i'll stop spraying as much too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

fuking ph i chuckle eevrytime sum1 asks about that..


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

i fukin hate the look ofn clones as they die weird green an jus like some amputation waitin to grow a body but jus ...tooo..weak ..oh she ll b orite jus needs a bit o tlc....10 days later crank up the bosch shredder and tszzzzzt ....this man needs aero/fog set up fer cuts, some of the bastards survive however but i want bttr sucess rate...yorkie reks fogponics is 100% not so sure but wanna try


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2013)

View attachment 2625234View attachment 2625235View attachment 2625236View attachment 2625237View attachment 2625238

so ive had good growth in the last week, i topped my BLT and now have 4 main heads growing as well as trying a little LST on it, and the cheese (AUTO) is starting to bud now and is stinkin the place up, gonna wait another week the switch to 12/12 and see how it goes 

what u all think so far?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

aerocloner on ebay are like 23 qwid and for once i agree with him it is 100% everytime as long as u do the basics, snip/dunk/plonk

im having a break from gorwing now till after wee moove, not safe here anymore despite it beig a fuckingawsome discreet room,, cant trust sum folks


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

Geordies must be perpetually confused that "Aldi" is not open 24 hours a day.
off sickapedia but especially for don.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> cant keep the humidity up in my tent apart from the obv thing jugs full of water is there any thing else a can do


hang a wet towel in there


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

not PH ic3 'RH' mate....i did have little homemade dwc cloner that worked a fuckin treat but the fuckin scum took it and right now until i pull a grow im absolutely and utterly fucking broke. worst ive been for a few years....ive not recovered since i got busted...cant punt, cant grow in the house....its not fucking funny at all right now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

durex said:


> not PH ic3 'RH' mate....i did have little homemade dwc cloner that worked a fuckin treat but the fuckin scum took it and right now until i pull a grow im absolutely and utterly fucking broke. worst ive been for a few years....ive not recovered since i got busted...cant punt, cant grow in the house....its not fucking funny at all right now.


 cant u graft out of pals a bit here and bit ther? shits cheap man u can buy a 250 for peanuts to do 2 plants to get you started?? i mean hell rack your brains thers always summet

my wife was going nuts with all the estate pricks knocking at the door,, one person saw me milk powder tub full of weed and told every cunt next minute i had half the estate knocking me door down

everyone rated the pe more than the physco lmao,, fucking nuts,, seems the pe is a hot comodotie at the moment serious couch lock and it honeslty fucks u up

and wayya mean rh not ph or watever? i dont do eaither and my way of growing (which parantly i cant do) seems to be working well! wats rh like nute content of the water or sum shit?

and i dont like the thought of DWC if your lekki goes of your fucked unless u happen to have a genny in the spare bedroom witch is highly unlikeley


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aerocloner on ebay are like 23 qwid and for once i agree with him it is 100% everytime as long as u do the basics, snip/dunk/plonk
> 
> im having a break from gorwing now till after wee moove, not safe here anymore despite it beig a fuckingawsome discreet room,, cant trust sum folks


cant trust no one cept yer missus is my rule....they will be jealous of i) endless pot of the highest order that they cant even buy, money, fact u can be a lazy homedweller etc, fact is mj is a steep learning curve which few bovver wiv as they dont av the discipline or the cajones ...so get fuked proodes an straits go to yer bingo an quiz nites, watch yer soaps an vote like gud cunts an curse the green plague all ye like...we are getting bigger and stronger by the day and in this process some are managing to highlight the horror of what is happening on a global scale. As long as there are cunts bombing kids in their beds there will be stoner s pointing this inequity out. Peace


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant u graft out of pals a bit here and bit ther? shits cheap man u can buy a 250 for peanuts to do 2 plants to get you started?? i mean hell rack your brains thers always summet
> 
> my wife was going nuts with all the estate pricks knocking at the door,, one person saw me milk powder tub full of weed and told every cunt next minute i had half the estate knocking me door down
> 
> ...


ive got a full set up and tent witha few odds and ends and ive got the use of a loft, ive even got all the food, coco, etc. the kits all there and the clones are in, think its around 5 or 6 days so far. but ive not had a grow since last ....november i think.......its just being at uni is financially brutal, my car drinks fuckin petrol and not being able to punt is screwing things up major...as long as i walk from this fuckin offensive weapon rap i know i'll be fine in around 3 months but right now its bloody hard goin.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

moggggys said:


> hang a wet towel in there


yeah ma flat mate done that stupid guy put it ryt above the light a could of had a heart attack the water was all over the top of my light and running on the blub so i cleaned it and moved it along


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

durex said:


> ive got a full set up and tent witha few odds and ends and ive got the use of a loft, ive even got all the food, coco, etc. the kits all there and the clones are in, think its around 5 or 6 days so far. but ive not had a grow since last ....november i think.......its just being at uni is financially brutal, my car drinks fuckin petrol and not being able to punt is screwing things up major...as long as i walk from this fuckin offensive weapon rap i know i'll be fine in around 3 months but right now its bloody hard goin.


offensive weapon??

u been walking round with your knob hanging out again big man?


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> yeah ma flat mate done that stupid guy put it ryt above the light a could of had a heart attack the water was all over the top of my light and running on the blub so i cleaned it and moved it along


bulb wud have blown m8


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> bulb wud have blown m8


yeah so thank fuck theres sum cunt whos not high all the time in the the hoose to rectify these stupid mistakes


----------



## GardenSpecialist (Apr 21, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> yeah so thank fuck theres sum cunt whos not high all the time in the the hoose to rectify these stupid mistakes



what a silly cunt lol (not you obviously) 

Anyway, people of the uk, just give me a straight awnser to this very simple question, none of that "read up and do you research" awnsers please, whats the light penetration on a 600w hps? Running a LST at the min and canopys even at 16 inches, not gonna get any taller, but just thinking is it gonna be worth stripping the bottoms out if they are so short, got the light about a foot from the top of the canaopy at the min, running lovely temps and humidity. Im assuming id get about 3 foot penetration with a 600 hps? Any feedback or confirmation im correct?


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.thctalk.com/gallery/data/500/HPS-Light-Distance-Chart.jpg

its not poss to say a light penetrates to xxxxxx depth as theres so many factors , an indi canapy can be thick as fook so nothings going to get past where a sat doesnt have this issue , then theres temps to consider , a cool grow room doesnt mind a closer light etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2013)

bulb cant have ben that hot or it would have exploded with the water biting it,, use cooled hoods man save all the worry sof sillyness


and dude i just done my grow stripping the bottom 3rd or 2rds of my plants and i must say im was well happy with the outcome

its called lollipopping, fucking awsome!! fuk those lil buds off as long as ur not too far in flower ul be rite


----------



## dura72 (Apr 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> offensive weapon??
> 
> u been walking round with your knob hanging out again big man?



nah went to the pub, my mate got a kickin, i jumped in dragged him out , we all walked to my gaff, 10 mins later my door buzzer went, this is 1.30am btw, i goes out to the security witha meat cleaver, turns out its the plod, i gets carted. fuckin lieing rats claim i was out the door and jumping around with it. pure cunts. i should walk as it only there word against mine and ive no previous for that kinda shit.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

fuck me ive just found my holiday booking in my spam folder , it needs paying today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , i thought i had a month but no so its just as well ive got a few grand in the bank ,,,had a few grand in the bank , £2500 , ouch


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bulb cant have ben that hot or it would have exploded with the water biting it,, use cooled hoods man save all the worry sof sillyness i just done my grow stripping the bottom 3rd or 2rds of my plants and i must say im was well happy with the outcome its called lollipopping, fucking awsome!!


 yeah a will when i have the funds to buy better equipment am broke as fuck till ma first grow cums in even then its a 3 way split . lollipopping i have heard of this and seen sum good yields i am thinking of doing this my self what can u share with me on the subject mate


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 21, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck me ive just found my holiday booking in my spam folder , it needs paying today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , i thought i had a month but no so its just as well ive got a few grand in the bank ,,,had a few grand in the bank , £2500 , ouch


where u off to


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

light cant penetrate way down so you trim off the lower shit , these bud sites will make poor airy nuggets and the energy used instead goes to making more bud further up , bit of an arse opener the first couple of times you do it but it becomes second nature and it gets decent results also


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> For anyone thats gonna be growing outside this year.....
> 
> 
> *Drip bottle irrigation
> ...


It'll probably piss down all summer  Handy for dry days


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> where u off to


ibiza

its a family holiday and im taking my girls , its the first holiday ive managed with them thanks to the fuckin ex , we were to go to america last year but the cunt simply wasnt interested so this time ive maid it clear i will simply drag her by the fuckin hair through the courts to secure a bit of quality time with the babys ( 19 and 14 ) , no fuckin about this time , no ignoring , its happening 

san antoninio bay stopping at a place we have before , foods shit hot and there easy access to green as the black fellas line the walk way toking like fuck offering indifferent green to whomever , i love the place , shame im a gray balled old bastard with a mrs as the place is dripping with fanny


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ibiza
> 
> its a family holiday and im taking my girls , its the first holiday ive managed with them thanks to the fuckin ex , we were to go to america last year but the cunt simply wasnt interested so this time ive maid it clear i will simply drag her by the fuckin hair through the courts to secure a bit of quality time with the babys ( 19 and 14 ) , no fuckin about this time , no ignoring , its happening
> 
> ...


I love Ibiza too - I went every year from '95 - 2006
In 1999 I took 100 mitsis with me sold/gave away 30 & took 70 over 6 nights when i got home I couldnt stop crying for a week (and lassie come home wasnt even on the tv) I was was chemically depressed felt like doing me sen in - if it wasnt for the weekend where I took some more pills I'da prob be deed now.
AWESOME - got a grandson now so its bon sol  this year but next year t' missus & I will be going to es canna cant wait to see all those young boobies at playa d'en bossa - we'll be the oldest cunts there pure perv on my part.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

perv??????????? im a fuckin king 

myself and the mrs have got our heads around the fact that other people can be horn provoking and that its ok to look but not touch , given this we tend to ignore each other when we get a good eyefull or rip the piss if theres opportunity , so we dont run and open door policy just a healthy regard for each others feeling , because of this mogs spent a time taking pics with his brand new shit hot camera , ill leave these large size 

 

hot chick posing for piccys on the beach with her fella


----------



## moggggys (Apr 21, 2013)

oh fuck her tops dissolved

prior to this they took some errrrr home pictures before the facebook safe stuff and once the phone was away the top came off , she then spent the next half an hour doing her best to shag the poor fucker senseless in the sea but he was having none of it , the retard


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2013)

moggggys said:


> because of this mogs spent a time taking pics with his brand new shit hot camera , ill leave these large size
> 
> View attachment 2625437View attachment 2625439View attachment 2625442
> 
> hot chick posing for piccys on the beach with her fella



Kin ell Mogs, you wanna pack in growing and turn paparazzi mate! 

Dab hand at the jail bait lad!


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

I seen the biggest tits i ever seen in ibiza and the smallest. 
fooking expensive clubbin tho  
cant see us going ravin tho next year - might to to space cos its next to fanny beach. im the 1 with mirror sunglasses & a bone on


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

No trial for the boston suspect kids - shot em to bits

#1
[video=youtube;Bf2vaRBIrdw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf2vaRBIrdw[/video]


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

#2 dead kid cant say it wasnt him

it's a bit ironic that the footage shown on the news has dissapeared they shot him thro the hull of the boat there must have been over 100 rounds fired

[video=youtube;J4xW5fDfTG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4xW5fDfTG0[/video]
shortly after he was shot to bits then taken into custard


----------



## pon (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmmm - off to bed now


----------



## indikat (Apr 21, 2013)

re above heres a mon morn thought fer ya, not my wordz oviouslyReality is a psyopReality is a psyopby Jon RappoportApril 21, 2013www.nomorefakenews.comJack True was one of the most innovative hypnotherapists of our time. Largely unknown in academic circles, uninterested in publishing his work, Jack focused on his patients.We met in 1987. We became friends and colleagues. Over the course of several years, I interviewed him many times.Jack eventually gave up on straight hypnosis-and-suggestion as a way to do therapy. He said, Im finding that people who come to my office are already in a hypnotic state, so my job is to wake them up.Here is an excerpt from one of our interviews:Q: What does mind control mean to you?A: The total sun of all influences that put people in a reality trance.Q: And whats that?A: A state in which people consider this the only space and the only possible time.Q: And it isnt?A: Reality is a psychological operation. Here we are, this is the only space and time, and were inside it. Whereas, music, for example, invents its own time and even space, and you can see, from peoples reaction to it, how profound other deeper realities can be.If we define ourselves as creatures only capable of living inside one space and time, then we adjust our behavior, our prospects, and we adjust the scope of our desires.The space-time continuum is one reality. And at some level, a human being knows this. Thats the point. He knows this. And he doesnt want to stay glued to one reality.So if a person becomes all wound up in this continuumwhich of course he doesthen he loses sight of what? Desire. Because it seems then that reality defines what can be legitimately desired. Everything is backwards. Desire becomes diluted and blunted. And power drains away.Imagine it this way. Theres a machine that keeps manufacturing reality. Space, time, reality. And people, however it happens, hook themselves up to it. Theyre addicts.Q: So who is really carrying out this psychological operation, as you call it?A: The people who run the machine, and the people who, whether they realize it or not, choose to stay attached to what the machine produces. Its a two-way street. But the trump cards are played by the addict. He can either cure himself or remain a slave.Q: When you say there is more than one space and time, do you just mean there are alternative realities or possibilities?A: I mean that, yes, but also more. Space and time are constructs. They can be manipulated. They can be invented by artists. They can be imposed. They can be, at a deep psychological or spiritual level, perceived for what they are: elements that spring out of our state of mind. In one state of mind, youll perceive one corresponding space-time. In another state mind that is quite different, youll perceive another space-time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2013)

.......MK Ultra.


----------



## pon (Apr 22, 2013)

Back to the future spings to mind - Dr Emmet Brown
I foresee two possibilities. One: coming face to face with herself thirty years older would put her into shock and she'd simply pass out. Or two: the encounter could create a time paradox, the result of which could cause a chain reaction that would unravel the very fabric of the space-time continuum and _destroy_ the entire universe! Granted, that's a worst-case scenario. The destruction might in fact be very localized, limited to merely our own galaxy.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 22, 2013)

just heard on the radio there that the Boston bomb was race related and aint it the story line to four lions


----------



## pon (Apr 22, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> just heard on the radio there that the Boston bomb was race related and aint it the story line to four lions


lol, looks like the cia nicked that story then.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do or die yorkie. no half measures. it's my new ethos.
> 
> those wind tunnels look muchos fun. might stick that on the list.


the spoons im at is in a big entertainment complex, it has 1 off them wind tunnel things for indoor skidiving here, few years ago they use to do this thing where they put 2 people into 1 of them zorb balls the 1s they roll u down hills with then put that ball into the wind tunnel! that was until a couple of peeps fell out lmao funny enuff they dont do it no more lol

dus look cool tho that indoor skidiving, although is spose to pretty hard 1st time balancing etc, theres a viewing platform at this 1 here u can watch the peeps banging of the sides wishing they had spent there 30 odd quid on 5mins of something less painfull n embarrising lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol na mate im not scotish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got any pics of the 8 finished ice? only see em midway looking abit behind.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

Ey up sambo, hope yer doing well, you on a training tip as well? and 30 quid for 5 minutes of pain...better going to the Dentist.

BB Sale on at the minute for 420 week. 25% off, code is 420-2013


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

How's things m8, u living it up in spoons again lol. Still no word on that other ffs, ah well, I've fuckall goin for a few weeks yet then it's back in the game again, miss having fuckall up there


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

DST said:


> Ey up sambo, hope yer doing well, you on a training tip as well? and 30 quid for 5 minutes of pain...better going to the Dentist.
> 
> BB Sale on at the minute for 420 week. 25% off, code is 420-2013


alrite D training tip? no m8 im just eating a hotdog n chips in weatherspoons using there wifi lol, even tho i read all the books am loving the new season of games of thrones and wanted to download the latest episode,

BIG congrats bout the dog getting in the strongest strains on hightimes, very impressive. U no i only wind you and the other northan monkey up bout bb cause its gets a bite but big congrats that sort of advertising will shorely do alot for bb.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> How's things m8, u living it up in spoons again lol. Still no word on that other ffs, ah well, I've fuckall goin for a few weeks yet then it's back in the game again, miss having fuckall up there


i check it whenever im using wifi says still being processed for delivery lol your get a letter bout that soon mg, ive kept the receipt tho m8 im gonna send u it when i send the bb sample, 1st time ive ever lost anything! feel a cunt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got any pics of the 8 finished ice? only see em midway looking abit behind.


i lost intrest in the pics part matey,, got al paranoid thinking sum1 might recognise summet, hence shilling down on the thread, yeh they really cought up its was more dencness than anything,, they wer real dence, and the lollopop on the pineaple wokred out great!


MG thats going in post shortly pal

il be getting same yeilds as you soon sambo matey,


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i check it whenever im using wifi says still being processed for delivery lol your get a letter bout that soon mg, ive kept the receipt tho m8 im gonna send u it when i send the bb sample, 1st time ive ever lost anything! feel a cunt.


aye shit happens m8, more my fault anyway, should've known not to use that after the last shit. I've somewhere else now anyway so alls good. I haven't even checked up on it, didn't want any trace from here checking it, maybe just me bein para lol. Hopefully once I'm ready well be able to try again


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i lost intrest in the pics part matey,, got al paranoid thinking sum1 might recognise summet, hence shilling down on the thread, yeh they really cought up its was more dencness than anything,, they wer real dence, and the lollopop on the pineaple wokred out great!
> 
> 
> MG thats going in post shortly pal


Im away for a few days tomoro so probly won't hear from me till Friday unless the place I'm staying has free wifi lol, someone else will open it anyway makes sure its not lying sweating

make sure she's well sealed too m8!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i lost intrest in the pics part matey,, got al paranoid thinking sum1 might recognise summet, hence shilling down on the thread, yeh they really cought up its was more dencness than anything,, they wer real dence, and the lollopop on the pineaple wokred out great!
> 
> 
> MG thats going in post shortly pal
> ...


you done well with them to get 30oz ice i certainly didnt fink you would get that at the halfway pics, but with copious amounts of weed comes copious amounts of paranoia lol

i had some really nice pe last month, was jimmys pheno taken 9wks deffo agree that its strong but dunno bout it beating the pyscho but different strokes for folks blah blah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you done well with them to get 30oz ice i certainly didnt fink you would get that at the halfway pics, but with copious amounts of weed comes copious amounts of paranoia lol
> 
> i had some really nice pe last month, was jimmys pheno taken 9wks deffo agree that its strong but dunno bout it beating the pyscho but different strokes for folks blah blah


i think the pe thats in the attitude now is very diffrent form jimmys,, his was a 2yr old cut he had been running now the swee smell isent ther but the denceness is,

the extra light really worked out well,, so next run im gunna get 2 mh for veg and use 2 red spec for flower coz they realy really liked that son T bulb like i said

the 3 week pk schedule worked out very well too,,

but yeh bak to the PE,, its not the same as jimmys now much more orange and that sickly sweet smell had gone, so obv its a diffrent generation of the strain.

still really ahppy with the result, i can only get better now, the buds all gone and sold so i just need to get my prices hiked up from 150.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aye shit happens m8, more my fault anyway, should've known not to use that after the last shit. I've somewhere else now anyway so alls good. I haven't even checked up on it, didn't want any trace from here checking it, maybe just me bein para lol. Hopefully once I'm ready well be able to try again


yeah no probs mg, ive got a few of em vegging up when i can clone em we will try again if ya ready, the smell seems to have changed or changing is not smelling so skunky now but alot more sweet tbh carnt wait to have a taste of it, was growing the exo for 2yr apart from me early chop when i had me meltdown over the door havent tasted anything different than exo grown by meself for ages.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

Everyone round here's talking about the psycho, they fuckin love it. Only problem with that is its easy to narrow it down to where its coming from cos there ain't no other cunt got it or gettin it. Next run I'm goina change the name of it and say its called something else, folk round here ain't got a fuckin clue when it comes to names of strains anyway


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

Eating a hotdog n chips (ah well, munch hard and that will use up a few calories, lol....) it's just that you are always talking about fitness centres

And cheers geez, and I know, nothing like a bit of cheeky banter!

Amsterdam after 10 years absence has now got a Marks and Spencers back. I went down the other day it was fukking hilarious. All the expats wondering around on the phones or internet telling peeps how they were in M&S in the Dam. They sold out of crumpets in 2 days, lmfao.....I heard they were getting a stash back in for the weekend though. (seriously, that was the word on the street...everyone has gone Marks and Starks raving bonkers!)




newuserlol said:


> alrite D training tip? no m8 im just eating a hotdog n chips in weatherspoons using there wifi lol, even tho i read all the books am loving the new season of games of thrones and wanted to download the latest episode,
> 
> BIG congrats bout the dog getting in the strongest strains on hightimes, very impressive. U no i only wind you and the other northan monkey up bout bb cause its gets a bite but big congrats that sort of advertising will shorely do alot for bb.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think the pe thats in the attitude now is very diffrent form jimmys,, his was a 2yr old cut he had been running now the swee smell isent ther but the denceness is,
> 
> the extra light really worked out well,, so next run im gunna get 2 mh for veg and use 2 red spec for flower coz they realy really liked that son T bulb like i said
> 
> ...


150s fuckin madness lol! Once you move m8 get them prices hiked up and stick too it, fuck them if its good bud they'll pay for it


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah no probs mg, ive got a few of em vegging up when i can clone em we will try again if ya ready, the smell seems to have changed or changing is not smelling so skunky now but alot more sweet tbh carnt wait to have a taste of it, was growing the exo for 2yr apart from me early chop when i had me meltdown over the door havent tasted anything different than exo grown by meself for ages.


Aye it's always nice to get a bit of something else, I love the psychosis but can't wait to get this wee bit of ic3 to get a change. Ill be looking forward to gettin home on Friday


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

DST said:


> Eating a hotdog n chips (ah well, munch hard and that will use up a few calories, lol....) it's just that you are always talking about fitness centres
> 
> And cheers geez, and I know, nothing like a bit of cheeky banter!
> 
> Amsterdam after 10 years absence has now got a Marks and Spencers back. I went down the other day it was fukking hilarious. All the expats wondering around on the phones or internet telling peeps how they were in M&S in the Dam. They sold out of crumpets in 2 days, lmfao.....I heard they were getting a stash back in for the weekend though. (seriously, that was the word on the street...everyone has gone Marks and Starks raving bonkers!)


this place im in has got a virgin gym, its got shitloads here tho resturants, clubs, skislope lol i do also use the wifi down the gym but been flopping at the gym m8 aint been for about a week now fink im gonna just resign meself to a lifetime of fatness lol

carnt beat abit of marks n sparks tho, always made me laugh in SA and woolworths fek off that aint woolies thats m and s.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 150s fuckin madness lol! Once you move m8 get them prices hiked up and stick too it, fuck them if its good bud they'll pay for it


I KNOW MATE A LASSY WHO BOUGHT A LOAD WENT THRU THE LOT AND PULLED ALL THE PHYSCO OUT AS THATS ALL SHE WANTED ,, BUT THE PE WAS MORE COUCH LOCK THAN THE PHYSCO,

OOPS CAPS

yeh i gotta up my price and by sum scales i was handging 3gs for tenners just guestimating so i know i ripped myself but u live and learn and tbh the money im left with after i paid everything and stuff im happy with and thats the main thing innit??

im really interested to see if this BB what sambo is running is the real deal oldschool underground bluberry if so id love a shot at that but i cat do no more grows here, never. fucking pissed off after i made my room so good too. u havent seen it mg but its pretty sweet


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 22, 2013)

hi my super bud is bushing out nicely and looks and even smells great,my rhino has been topped a few days ago so should bush out in a few weeks,the little one is my bio diesel mass,im going to be vegging for another 9-10 weeks,take my auto then flip


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I KNOW MATE A LASSY WHO BOUGHT A LOAD WENT THRU THE LOT AND PULLED ALL THE PHYSCO OUT AS THATS ALL SHE WANTED ,, BUT THE PE WAS MORE COUCH LOCK THAN THE PHYSCO,
> 
> OOPS CAPS
> 
> ...


how come u carnt use that room anymore? it looked very well hidden, and time will tell for this blueberry i highly doubt its the oldskool shit tho prob just a good dj shorts pheno, is growing n smell very nice tho i will be doing another run of it what ever she is lol


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

too true! that also freaks me out as well. Woolworths is also big in Australia by all accounts. Not sure if they are the same group of companies. But they are too alike to not be in each others pockets some how. Even the clothes in there are like Marks's....


newuserlol said:


> carnt beat abit of marks n sparks tho, always made me laugh in SA and woolworths fek off that aint woolies thats m and s.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how come u carnt use that room anymore? it looked very well hidden, and time will tell for this blueberry i highly doubt its the oldskool shit tho prob just a good dj shorts pheno, is growing n smell very nice tho i will be doing another run of it what ever she is lol


 i know its hidden but till the room that leads to it is complete its just got me on a real parranoia but tbh i get that every grow we do here,, i just dot wanna push me look,, thez jealouse orrible cunts who could try fuk me up so il er on the side of caution


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 22, 2013)

leaves are lookin a bit waxy trichome. looks overfed a bit? newer growth looks better tho.
heres the northern lights and blue lemon thai 3weeks and 5 days since sprouting, couple days into 12/12. good amount of bud sites counted 21 tips so far and they aint done growing yet, seeing stupid amounts of growth every 24 hours


----------



## pon (Apr 22, 2013)

Saint George's Day tomorrow!
Ol' George slays the dragon that prince charlie serves. no wonder they chopped his 'ead off.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 22, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> leaves are lookin a bit waxy trichome. looks overfed a bit? newer growth looks better tho.
> heres the northern lights and blue lemon thai 3weeks and 5 days since sprouting, couple days into 12/12. good amount of bud sites counted 21 tips so far and they aint done growing yet, seeing stupid amounts of growth every 24 hours


I had a nightmare on first few weeks not ph testing the water and I misread the bottle of dutch pro I was giving way more nutes too early and was ph lock out,so I flushed and with my new feeds with ph water,correct nute dose with added mag/cal and a bit of superthrive the growth is healthy im happy with the progress as they were really bad looking a few weeks back but everything is back on track now,do you think I should ease down on the nutes?,ive now done some more lst to the superbud to bush her out a bit more,the rhino has been topped and when the new growth is a little bigger I will do some lst to bush her out too,ive got another 9-10 weeks of veg so hope to have monsters by the end of it im debating on whether to put a screen in or extreme lst to even the canopy,yield wise I think a screen might be better,yours looks like they are going to be great


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2013)

Ice you mad cunt when I was at yours you opened up ya secret door on the grow with nothin but a thin curtain up at the bedroom window, 600w beaming out into the street mate sure I even said you was fuckin daft at the time lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 22, 2013)

another 9-10 weeks is a loooong veg time man good job theyre staying bushy and your topping and tieing. never vegged that long before but good luck bro! will take alot of maintanence in keeping the feeding in check.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Ice you mad cunt when I was at yours you opened up ya secret door on the grow with nothin but a thin curtain up at the bedroom window, 600w beaming out into the street mate sure I even said you was fuckin daft at the time lol


namate i got that kicked right into touch lol,, got a thick one and it was hung everytime before i pened the hatch,, lol,, im not THAT silly lmao

and im NOT mad i just dont give a fuk

but i do give a fuk about the family so i gotta try act resposible like,
well i try anwyays

MG pacel on the way m8


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 22, 2013)

what kind of time length should i wait b4 a move ma plants 2 bigger pots is it ok to do it early or will this kill the plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> what kind of time length should i wait b4 a move ma plants 2 bigger pots is it ok to do it early or will this kill the plant


wenever u want matey i move from a party cup straight into the 10 litre airpots.

lol i wanna get another grow going all of a sudden?? cant risk it tho, lol

weird how it just enetered my head i wanna do another one


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wenever u want matey i move from a party cup straight into the 10 litre airpots.
> 
> lol i wanna get another grow going all of a sudden?? cant risk it tho, lol
> 
> weird how it just enetered my head i wanna do another one


Give it a few weeks you'll be bored shitless and looking to start another one...that's just the way it goes


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wenever u want matey i move from a party cup straight into the 10 litre airpots.
> 
> lol i wanna get another grow going all of a sudden?? cant risk it tho, lol
> 
> weird how it just enetered my head i wanna do another one


yeah i gave them 2 weeks in wee pots n just 2 day put them in 2 10ltr bags with coco ma mate says they myt not grow . a dont c why they wont they have every thing there they need to grow


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wenever u want matey i move from a party cup straight into the 10 litre airpots.
> 
> lol i wanna get another grow going all of a sudden?? cant risk it tho, lol
> 
> weird how it just enetered my head i wanna do another one


growin is more addictive than weed, you c how clucky u get wiv no grow on....not funny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Give it a few weeks you'll be bored shitless and looking to start another one...that's just the way it goes


aye most proberly, lol i just wont be fucking around and doing a 6 week veg lol,, gunna order mh for veg and a 600 son t for flower to go with the 250,, they seemed to like them more than the dual spec bulb



Rachel Tension said:


> yeah i gave them 2 weeks in wee pots n just 2 day put them in 2 10ltr bags with coco ma mate says they myt not grow . a dont c why they wont they have every thing there they need to grow


tell ur mate he dont know shit and tell him to fuk off,, as long as ther rooted and whatnot pal ther fine, hell i stick clones in 10 litre airpots as soon as they arrive, i find better reults tho if u gently remove the cotton stuff from round the jiffy pellet tho



indikat said:


> growin is more addictive than weed, you c how clucky u get wiv no grow on....not funny


 probly matey,, il see hwta i fancy running next..


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 22, 2013)

rooted properly in what way cause these things were just wee nipers with there first leafs on them and the next set cuming thru


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> rooted properly in what way cause these things were just wee nipers with there first leafs on them and the next set cuming thru


well obviously they have roots then,?? can u see nice white roots?? if so tne thats fine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2013)

Alright boys how we doing jus my got out the shower to a nice sloppy blowjob now I'm going for a joint happy days


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well obviously they have roots then,?? can u see nice white roots?? if so tne thats fine


yeah thanks for pointing that out man lol . am sure it will be fine


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> yeah thanks for pointing that out man lol . am sure it will be fine


you can tell if they are well rooted by the health and vigor of the foliage, in seedlings there is more goin on under the soil than on top which is why they are usually ok


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> you can tell if they are well rooted by the health and vigor of the foliage, in



or by looking at the long white things cummng out the bottomof the rootball


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> or by looking at the long white things cummng out the bottomof the rootball


i grow in soil so dont see the roots(cept the tip of the tap root when germed in root riots) til theyre pokin out of me smartpots


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

i fuked up recently, i was fillin a couple no3 smarties wiv allmix but it felt very damp, bin sittin on a wet floor an absorbed the water prob over 2 weeks, but i still used it not wanting to waste fukin 2 quids soil, well i just shredded og18headband aka double sour og aka dead fuked plant as was upsetting me an making me feel like shit, but the white widow has been nursed back to full health, she is topped fer 4 and the 2 main (2nd noders) stems have been tied down to create a manifold similar to mainling but keepin the 1st node which are a bit runty in ww. Diagnosis anaerobic conditions in ma soil...


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2013)

evening spunk rags


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evening spunk rags


takes one to know one mr offensive waepon!


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2013)

off to billys funeral tomorrow so i'll find out wtf happened.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2013)

dura72 said:


> off to billys funeral tomorrow so i'll find out wtf happened.


well at least if they are having the funeral it means the coroner has released the body so should mean they know what happened roughly


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2013)

Dura old chap you got mail


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

rant alert. Fukin politicians....in the age of instant communication we dont need politicians to represent us, they just srtait peeps who lie an cheat a few quid on expenses an fuk children if they into it, dress in snake suits to hide they weedy bodies an lie about ganga. wat fukin age are we livin in wen we give our power to lyin cheatin paedo poltians


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2013)

got it mate . replyed.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 22, 2013)

Having a go at this tying down lark.looks weird but see how it goes, Its a Nirvana Northern Lights 28 days from seed, just about to stick it into a final 12 inch pot. Northern Lights was the first strain I grew about 10 years ago and it ended up like a Christmas Tree, trying to stop it happening again.


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Having a go at this tying down lark.View attachment 2627049looks weird but see how it goes, Its a Nirvana Northern Lights 28 days from seed, just about to stick it into a final 12 inch pot. Northern Lights was the first strain I grew about 10 years ago and it ended up like a Christmas Tree, trying to stop it happening again.


how many inches is that pot, poss not as deep as u might want, wats the volume of the pot


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 22, 2013)

Its only a 6 inch wide and 6 inch deep pot, I know it needs a pot up but I wont be near a grow shop to get more compost etc till this Thursday and its getting a pot up then, well spotted mate, Northern Lights shoots up like a tree and is going a bit faster than I expected


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Its only a 6 inch wide and 6 inch deep pot, I know it needs a pot up but I wont be near a grow shop to get more compost etc till this Thursday and its getting a pot up then, well spotted mate, Northern Lights shoots up like a tree and is going a bit faster than I expected


wat "compost" u usin?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 22, 2013)

Im using BIObizz All Grow, its a bit basic but Im just tweaking in my growing to a closet just now and thought Id make my first grow in this closet pretty basic till I get temps , ventilation, etc tuned in. so Biobizz it is for now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2013)

dura72 said:


> off to billys funeral tomorrow


Give him a nod and pay respect on my behalf please Dura, it's terrible regardless.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2013)

will do yorkie....i'll hoist afew drinks to him.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

dura72 said:


> will do yorkie....i'll hoist afew drinks to him.


i hardely think U need a reason to hoist a few drinks m8

i nrly said have fun but its a fucking funral..dumb cunt me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Having a go at this tying down lark.View attachment 2627049looks weird but see how it goes, Its a Nirvana Northern Lights 28 days from seed, just about to stick it into a final 12 inch pot. Northern Lights was the first strain I grew about 10 years ago and it ended up like a Christmas Tree, trying to stop it happening again.



Have you been continuously growing for 10 years?


----------



## dura72 (Apr 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hardely think U need a reason to hoist a few drinks m8
> 
> i nrly said have fun but its a fucking funral..dumb cunt me



ahll have a few chuckles just remembering the crazy fucker....he may have had his faults, who doesnt??, but he was always good fun.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2013)

dura72 said:


> ahll have a few chuckles just remembering the crazy fucker....he may have had his faults, who doesnt??, but he was always good fun.


speak for yerself i have no faults im absolutely perfect in everyway! u ding

i never knew the kat personally,whats done is done life must go on,, shit suks like


----------



## moggggys (Apr 22, 2013)

finally trimmed out the 1 grow , now the others to be done , 8 hrs in and ive managed 6 friggin plants out of 24 ,,,, gunna be hard work and the mrs isnt helping wanting my attention ( not in the good way ) all the fuckin time , tomorrow its go shopping and a scowl when i mention ive still got 3 days worth of work to get on with , after this ive yet another fucker to contend with in that the led grow is almost done also , i need a holiday


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Have you been continuously growing for 10 years?


 well most years 2 grows, some years only one.....thing is, I grew NL up in the attic about 10 years ago and managed with very little effort to pull off two and a half ounces a plant.......sorted........I thought I was the dogs bollocks man....so I just did it again and again......never really bothering about all the high tech shit that goes with growing, ----- I reckoned all that stuff was for commercial growers and my weed was pretty good as well. That until I visited a friend of my daughters, the young guy she was hitched up with showed me his wee grow closet in the upstairs room----holy shit-----I realised how backward my little throw soil in a pot bung a light over it and some times point a fan at them grow really was.-----------so I thought I d make a bit of effort this time. maybe Itll work out maybe not, but already I notice my plants are staying green because this time Im fertilising them and trying to ventilate a bit---and its fun.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> well most years 2 grows, some years only one.....thing is, I grew NL up in the attic about 10 years ago and managed with very little effort to pull off two and a half ounces a plant.......sorted........I thought I was the dogs bollocks man....so I just did it again and again......never really bothering about all the high tech shit that goes with growing, ----- I reckoned all that stuff was for commercial growers and my weed was pretty good as well. That until I visited a friend of my daughters, the young guy she was hitched up with showed me his wee grow closet in the upstairs room----holy shit-----I realised how backward my little throw soil in a pot bung a light over it and some times point a fan at them grow really was.-----------so I thought I d make a bit of effort this time. maybe Itll work out maybe not, but already I notice my plants are staying green because this time Im fertilising them and trying to ventilate a bit---and its fun.



I can give you some advice if you want it?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can give you some advice if you want it?


Yeah sure man, Fire away, I'll post the occasional pic etc in here and you can all feel free to chip in with yer tuppence worth. takes all types right ? from state of the art grow set ups to us light in the cupboard merchants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2013)

OK cool, bit of back ground.

What kind of space are you working in?

What kind of light do you have?

What is the intended goal in tying that plant down?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2013)

Actually I've just spun through your thread, I'll call over there.


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> well most years 2 grows, some years only one.....thing is, I grew NL up in the attic about 10 years ago and managed with very little effort to pull off two and a half ounces a plant.......sorted........I thought I was the dogs bollocks man....so I just did it again and again......never really bothering about all the high tech shit that goes with growing, ----- I reckoned all that stuff was for commercial growers and my weed was pretty good as well. That until I visited a friend of my daughters, the young guy she was hitched up with showed me his wee grow closet in the upstairs room----holy shit-----I realised how backward my little throw soil in a pot bung a light over it and some times point a fan at them grow really was.-----------so I thought I d make a bit of effort this time. maybe Itll work out maybe not, but already I notice my plants are staying green because this time Im fertilising them and trying to ventilate a bit---and its fun.


so u bin grwin in "allgrow" wiv occassional fan fer 20+ seasons an u measure ur pots in inches, cool, but wat i am strugglin wiv is attic grow wiv fan...does the attic smell a bit wen u growin? peace


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> so u bin grwin in "allgrow" wiv occassional fan fer 20+ seasons an u measure ur pots in inches, cool, but wat i am strugglin wiv is attic grow wiv fan...does the attic smell a bit wen u growin? peace


how do indikat mate, when I say fan I mean a oscillating fan, like you would have in an office on a hot day, one to ruffle the leaves a bit


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> how do indikat mate, when I say fan I mean a oscillating fan, like you would have in an office on a hot day, one to ruffle the leaves a bit


oh yeah i know the ones....and the smell fer 10 years any odor control needed?


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

tell you wot guys, my shit stinks.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

some pics from today which is day 29 for my BB cheese auto and day 21 for my Blue Lemon Thai, it has been a few days since i topped the blt and i think she is looking good now but thats just my opinion as this is my 1st attempt at topping a plant lol, what u all think?

View attachment 2627887


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

bastard, scotland loses the quid if we go independent.

http://news.sky.com/story/1081743/independent-scotland-could-lose-the-pound


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

morning uk'rs, does anyone else see sun or am i imagining things lol 

[video=youtube;jVCa_RLY59Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVCa_RLY59Y[/video]


----------



## Jubag420 (Apr 23, 2013)

Definately sunny  How is everyone?


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

I see the sun too - it's burning my eye so I gotta look away


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

pon said:


> I see the sun too - it's burning my eye so I gotta look away


the suns bein goin around the last couple days, dunno what its playin at last 6 months has nearly been darkness, bet alot of ppl topped emselves last winter depressive country...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

Just been on browsin around come up with this
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/646052-help-police.html

this guy has been sittin listening to choppers huggin his fuckin shotgun, wow and lol at these yanks...


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

pon said:


> I see the sun too - it's burning my eye so I gotta look away


lol what you like haha what have you been mostly eating this week 



iiKode said:


> the suns bein goin around the last couple days, dunno what its playin at last 6 months has nearly been darkness, bet alot of ppl topped emselves last winter depressive country...


we may be in for our lil bit of sun soon


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Just been on browsin around come up with this
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/646052-help-police.html
> 
> this guy has been sittin listening to choppers huggin his fuckin shotgun, wow and lol at these yanks...


haha definition of paranoia


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> some pics from today which is day 29 for my BB cheese auto and day 21 for my Blue Lemon Thai, it has been a few days since i topped the blt and i think she is looking good now but thats just my opinion as this is my 1st attempt at topping a plant lol, what u all think?
> 
> View attachment 2627883View attachment 2627884View attachment 2627885View attachment 2627886View attachment 2627887


They all look really well mate, a tip for next time though.
Put a some more soil in he pot so the level comes up a tad and top a couple of nodes above the rim of the pot, it makes watering and work so much easier with access later on when it goes wide on you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well my Polysorbate 20 came, time to knock up batch of this here spray.



Divvy me forgot to order a decent thermometer though, I can do it by eye but not as efficiently.


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well my Polysorbate 20 came, time to knock up batch of this here spray.
> 
> View attachment 2627894
> 
> Divvy me forgot to order a decent thermometer though, I can do it by eye but not as efficiently.


what are you making the spray for m8? ive been out of it for 2 days lol


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

he's looking for an all over tan, lol.


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> he's looking for an all over tan, lol.


its also used for perfumes lol odour-de-yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> what are you making the spray for m8? ive been out of it for 2 days lol


Triacontanol, steroids for plants.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Triacontanol, steroids for plants.


have you used this spray before?,and how do you make it as my plants can do with some juice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> its also used for perfumes lol odour-de-yorkie


"Cannabar for men" - Bonus points for the movie title.


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Triacontanol, steroids for plants.


i get you now m8  more photosynthesis, roots n shoots and is supposed to increase the brix level in flower


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

Basketball buds is what we want, baseball bat's would be good though. lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triacontanol-Plant-Growth-Regulator-Spray-PGR-Hormone-spray-nutirents-Not-GA3-/271179470826?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f238e57ea is this the stuff,ive seen powdered versions aswell but this is premixed so seems the easiest option.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

do you use the spay in veg and flower?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triacontanol-Plant-Growth-Regulator-Spray-PGR-Hormone-spray-nutirents-Not-GA3-/271179470826?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f238e57ea is this the stuff,ive seen powdered versions aswell but this is premixed so seems the easiest option.


Yeah I think that's from the same place I got my powder, he has a proper site.

He doesn't state how much Tria is in the solution which is why I'd only use powder, I can set the dose then.



trichome 1 said:


> do you use the spay in veg and flower?


Some will be done and then flipped prob next week, the bigger one may get left alone or done through flower after I've seen it stretch.


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triacontanol-Plant-Growth-Regulator-Spray-PGR-Hormone-spray-nutirents-Not-GA3-/271179470826?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f238e57ea is this the stuff,ive seen powdered versions aswell but this is premixed so seems the easiest option.


Triacontanol is a naturally occurring plant growth promoter which can act as a photosynthesis enhancer. Since light is a primary source of nutrition, the benefits of using triacontanol are obvious. It will also increase cell division rates leading to production of larger root and shoot mass. When sprayed on plants during growth periods, it activates secondary messengers leading to enhanced enzymatic activities in plants that increase the brix level in fruit.


Benefits


Influences mineral uptake from soil.


Increases permeability to water and solutions and enhances capacity to retain moisture.


Supports the actions of natural enzymes and hormones in the plant.


Increases the rate of photosynthesis.


Enhances synthesis of proteins.


Promotes flower buds.


Promotes more tillering and branching.


Reduces leaf drop, flower and fruit drop.


Increases crop height.


Increases root mass and length.


Promotes earlier maturity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

In a bit boy's, need wilko's.


----------



## Jubag420 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys im new with nutrients could you answer a few ?s please? The threads called "Nutrients? First time -.-" Dunno how to link it but its on the first page  Thanks


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

foliar sprayed my veg plants wiv a mixture of fish mix an alg a mix 5 hours later an im impressed, usually use grow but this combo is gonna become my new method as ive never seen such pick up as this. anyone gotta fav foliar spray?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2013)

dont confuse him with folier feed

if ur coco just follow the bottle instructioins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well my Polysorbate 20 came, time to knock up batch of this here spray.Divvy me forgot to order a decent thermometer though, I can do it by eye but not as efficiently.



OMG u really are super great and cool arent you!! 


not ONLY do u know eevry thing under the sun about everything, u can now tell temps just by looking, is that yor natural power or do those galsses u wear have built in retina infa red temp thingy?? what you designed of course,, coz we know thers NOTHING you cant do??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone gotta fav foliar spray?


Mine when I've perfected it!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

Am flitting over to the Scottish Growers if you pair start bickering again, lmfao. In fact scratch that, dad on it's always quite entertaining.


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 23, 2013)

hows all you cunts doing?


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the suns bein goin around the last couple days, dunno what its playin at last 6 months has nearly been darkness, bet alot of ppl topped emselves last winter depressive country...


Yeah i topped meself, aint gonna do that anymore


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

do you not find it advantageous having 2 heids noo?


pon said:


> Yeah i topped meself, aint gonna do that anymore


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol what you like haha what have you been mostly eating this week


This week i have been mostly eating Spangles


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> do you not find it advantageous having 2 heids noo?


That's wot i mean 2 'eads is fine but if i do it again I'll look like a fookin freak.
I'm getting through twice as much smoke too.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

ah, when you could buy sweets for a couple of pence. I still mind the advert with it's annoying tune...

what can you buy for 5 pence?
a...caramac bar!


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

@yorkie, what are you realistically expecting from the ticon spray in terms of early maturity and yield? ta


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm getting low on smoke so i pre-trimmed this auto before cut which will be tomorra (soil is still a bit wet from the last flush)
Fuck all wrong with me mate.
not bad 8 weeks from seed yesterday (buddha assorted auto) only about 10 ounce - did i say 10 ounce i mean 1.0 ounce.



found that vid where they shot that kid to bits but they edited it & you only hear about 25% of the shots that were fired, there were about 20 seconds of gun shots.
Its at about 1.30 mins in.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22213651


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2013)

sillybilly died of an o.d....accidental , stupid cunt polished a serious amount of highgrade charlie to himself, felt ill for two days, phoned a mate coz he was ina bad way, mate turns up bout 40mins after the call and bills dead.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

so i germed some seeds months back outta me head on g an wine mislabeled a plant obviously so the jtr is in fact by the shocking fukin pink buds( which are just beginin to swell nice) Plushberry, so took a fresh bud (not ideal) chopped it wiv some dry vaped seconds and filled a big bag off the volcano....this is goin fer £320 as the taste an look are mental, medium to strong too


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

oh dear, what a waste.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> oh dear, what a waste.


i know that coke could have been well shared round! the greedy fucker


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

oooh, ic3's dark side is out today.


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> ah, when you could buy sweets for a couple of pence. I still mind the advert with it's annoying tune...
> 
> what can you buy for 5 pence?
> a...caramac bar!


I remember 8 black jacks or fruit salad for an old 1/2p
then we went decimal & you got 4 for 1/2p
1/2p a day was my pocket money but went up to 2pence a day by the time i left primary school.
£1 is a hundred new pennies 100 new pence to the pound.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2013)

well the fucker went out the way he would have wanted to, out his nut and £70 grand in debt for gear, lol. the mob are trying to track down everyone that owes him....lol, that should be fun.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

I hated Black Jacks, Fruit salads I could eat all day long.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> oooh, ic3's dark side is out today.


muahaha



dura72 said:


> well the fucker went out the way he would have wanted to, out his nut and £70 grand in debt for gear, lol. the mob are trying to track down everyone that owes him....lol, that should be fun.


aye that shold be fun like



DST said:


> I hated Black Jacks, Fruit salads I could eat all day long.


 yeh nigger jackssuk ass,, fruit salad are teath pullers now cocnut covered mushroom sweets are ace!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

mmmn, two days after taking the charlie, sounds like he wasn't having a good time, Dura. Would be different if he had taken a heart attack when high. He flaked out on me when we went out in Amsterdam, one minute he was there, the next he was being chucked out the venue for being a liability.



dura72 said:


> well the fucker went out the way he would have wanted to, out his nut and £70 grand in debt for gear, lol. the mob are trying to track down everyone that owes him....lol, that should be fun.


----------



## dura72 (Apr 23, 2013)

knowing bill he was probably drinkin stupid amounts on top of it, apparently he was puking like fuck, just pure bile. im kinda assuming it was a heart attack that did it. i sniffed some of his gear with him one nite and it fuckin ripped me to pieces ...and im no bloody schoolgirl when it comes to the stuff, think he just pushed it too far.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

aye, he seemed to enjoy pushing the limits.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

dura72 said:


> sillybilly died of an o.d....accidental , stupid cunt polished a serious amount of highgrade charlie to himself, felt ill for two days, phoned a mate coz he was ina bad way, mate turns up bout 40mins after the call and bills dead.


That's eerily ironic I'm sad to say.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 23, 2013)

alright guys will have sum pics up of my grow this weekend for u 2 look at . my mates cuming down with his i phone cause am poor and have one of them 10 pound shity phones haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> @yorkie, what are you realistically expecting from the ticon spray in terms of early maturity and yield? ta


To be honest mate fuck knows, I know what it's potential is on paper but there's only one way to find out proper.

I've heard about massive buds cos of it but I haven't seen any yet, elusive I tell you.


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 23, 2013)

the fucking humidity is driving me crazy it just wont stay up no matter how many kitchen pots and wet towels it just wont go up stays at like 33%


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> aye, he seemed to enjoy pushing the limits.


some folk just have to kick the arse outa it & they're usually the 1st to go! I've seen some death, but then i used to drink with the grim reaper.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> alright guys will have sum pics up of my grow this weekend for u 2 look at . my mates cuming down with his i phone cause am poor and have one of them 10 pound shity phones haha


yeah i got one of them tracking devices


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> the fucking humidity is driving me crazy it just wont stay up no matter how many kitchen pots and wet towels it just wont go up stays at like 33%


mist em wi wata


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 23, 2013)

with the wet towels you have to have a fan blowing on it for it to work, most people want to lower there humidity anyway, i would leave it could be alot worse


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 23, 2013)

How's the thripes pon ?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I decided to do some more lst to my super bud and on my last tie one of the stems snapped its still attached,its half on and half snapped if this makes sense lol,so ive doctored her by propping a stick so the stem is joined to the bit that isn't attached but I hope she fixes herself im sure she will as it wasn't completely off,has this happened to anyone recently and what are the chances of it healing?,and how long should I wait till I know if she is healing or not thanks in advance


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I decided to do some more lst to my super bud and on my last tie one of the stems snapped its still attached,its half on and half snapped if this makes sense lol,so ive doctored her by propping a stick so the stem is joined to the bit that isn't attached but I hope she fixes herself im sure she will as it wasn't completely off,has this happened to anyone recently and what are the chances of it healing?,and how long should I wait till I know if she is healing or not thanks in advance


tape and splint shell be fine


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^ do it right and it will work


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I decided to do some more lst to my super bud and on my last tie one of the stems snapped its still attached,its half on and half snapped if this makes sense lol,so ive doctored her by propping a stick so the stem is joined to the bit that isn't attached but I hope she fixes herself im sure she will as it wasn't completely off,has this happened to anyone recently and what are the chances of it healing?,and how long should I wait till I know if she is healing or not thanks in advance


more of an HST then trich


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> more of an HST then trich







plus tape and yer gud


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> more of an HST then trich


lol yeah I got way to carried away,my pot is 45" diameter its so wide and I was on the last tie down and it would of been perfect then crack,it could have been worse im just happy that its still attached coz if it wasn't it would be near impossible to fix,but ive read alot of growers do this all the time and 99% they bounce back so I hope mine will,thanks for the replies


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> How's the thripes pon ?


good rolla - not a thrip in sight you were right, plant vitality + only sprayed em once

This week i have mostly been drinking thrip killer


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I decided to do some more lst to my super bud and on my last tie one of the stems snapped its still attached,its half on and half snapped if this makes sense lol,so ive doctored her by propping a stick so the stem is joined to the bit that isn't attached but I hope she fixes herself im sure she will as it wasn't completely off,has this happened to anyone recently and what are the chances of it healing?,and how long should I wait till I know if she is healing or not thanks in advance


Blimey how many time do you need telling? just slap some tape round it or a plaster


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> lol yeah I got way to carried away,my pot is 45" diameter its so wide and I was on the last tie down and it would of been perfect then crack,it could have been worse im just happy that its still attached coz if it wasn't it would be near impossible to fix,but ive read alot of growers do this all the time and 99% they bounce back so I hope mine will,thanks for the replies


as long as they are healthy they love a bit of abuse jus seems to make em eventually stronger, i split stems all the time sometimes deliberatly like with the manifold i created fer me sik now healthy ww...its like a strait 8, but the 2 main stems from the 2 node were way bigger than the first so i snapped the hurd and tied it down...glad i did although it has a logitudinal split it dont seem to care, obvoiusly a transverse break is a little more serious an undesirable but no bovver ull be well chuffed wiv ursel wen she comes round
this is under a 600w MH edit


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how this grower has made his weed plant bonsai looking,how could he do this with such a shallow pot? love it and would love to grow one like this one day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2628114I love how this grower has made his weed plant bonsai looking,how could he do this with such a shallow pot? love it and would love to grow one like this one day


Grow it in a small pot and prune it for years.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Grow it in a small pot and prune it for years.


be a cunt to get busted fer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> be a cunt to get busted fer


It'd be a twat to get seized, pride and joy lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2013)

URGENT question lads please, im just about to use canna flush, it has bought my res ph down to 4.3, should i ph up with the flush added ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> URGENT question lads please, im just about to use canna flush, it has bought my res ph down to 4.3, should i ph up with the flush added ?



Yes, PH last after you've mixed everything.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes, PH last after you've mixed everything.


that's what i thought, only flush added to my 40ltr tank wich will do about 3 days watering , then i was gonna do a plain water run for another few days, sound ok Yorkie ? ...thanks m8. never done this flushing lark b4, but then if you smoke crap all youre life ,you become used to it, until u try something new .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> that's what i thought, only flush added to my 40ltr tank wich will do about 3 days watering , then i was gonna do a plain water run for another few days, sound ok Yorkie ? ...thanks m8.


What medium?


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

picture bump...............................................

day 24 of growth, day 8 of 12/12 ( lights off )











...........and day 26 of growth and day 10 of 12/12...................................














.........................................fookin flying


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'd be a twat to get seized, pride and joy lol.


oh yeah youd forget it was a prob, have yer 9 plants allwed..ahem..then...aktually you is a class 3 commercial not a class 4 hobby bod ha ha you cud shred something that size in a second


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2013)

@Yorky , coco m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2013)

under 9 remeber so 8 and below

fuking hell i need to behave just heard my 3 yr old shoutin "NIGGERS" to the nighbors,(yeh ther black)LOL


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> under 9 remeber so 8 and below
> 
> fuking hell i need to behave just heard my 3 yr old shoutin "NIGGERS" to the nighbors,(yeh ther black)LOL


Skip to content

The Crown Prosecution Service. The CPS incorporates RCPO.



Accessibility
Press Office
Feedback and complaints

Advanced Search





Home
Victims and Witnesses
Your CPS
News Centre
Publications
Prosecution Policy and Guidance
Code for Crown Prosecutors
The Director&#8217;s Guidance
Legal Guidance
A to C
D to G
H to K
L to O
P to R
S to U
V to Z
User Guide

Other Guidance
Agreements with other agencies
Legal reports by external organisations

Careers at the CPS
Contact Us


Feedback and complaints policy
Feedback and complaints
tell us what you think



CPS website surveyWhen you have *finished* browsing our website, please let us know what you think by completing oursurvey.

[h=2]How to use this Legal Guidance[/h]




[h=2]CPS Public Consultations[/h]We want to hear your views about our prosecution policy and so we conduct consultations to help inform our policy making.
Visit the consultations page to view the current and previous consultations


Home » Prosecution Policy and Guidance » Legal Guidance » S to U » Sentencing manual » Culitvation or production of cannabis
[h=1]Cultivation or Production of Cannabis[/h]*Date Produced*: 14 February 2012
*Title*: Drugs
*Offence*: Cultivation or Production of Cannabis
*Legislation*: Section 6 (2) Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 for cultivation, Section 4 (2) Misuse of Drugs Act 1971 for production 
*Mode of Trial*: Either Way
*Statutory Limitations & Maximum Penalty*: 14 years 

The definitive drugs guideline comes into place on 27 February 2012 and applies to all drug offences sentenced after that date.
The new guideline may cause an upward shift in the length of sentence for offenders being sentenced for Class B production/cultivation. 
[h=2]The route to sentence:-[/h][h=2]Step 1[/h]determine the offender's role; then the category of the offence.
[h=3]The offenders role[/h][h=4]Leading role[/h]

Directing or organising production on a commercial scale;
Substantial links to, and influence on, others in a chain;
Expectation of substantial financial gain;
Uses business as cover;
Abuses a position of trust or responsibility.
[h=4]Significant role[/h]

Operation or management function within a chain;
Involves others in the operation whether by pressure, influence, intimidation or reward;
Motivated by financial or other advantage, whether or not operating alone;
Some awareness and understanding of scale of operation.
[h=4]Lesser role[/h]

Performs a limited function under direction;
Engaged by pressure, coercion, intimidation;
Involvement through naivety/exploitation;
No influence on those above in a chain;
Very little, if any, awareness or understanding of the scale of operation;
If own operation, solely for own use (considering reasonableness of account in all the circumstances).
[h=3]The category of harm is determined by the output/potential output of the operation.[/h][h=4]Category 1[/h]an operation capable of producing industrial quantities for commercial use. E.g. a factory, farming size greenhouses or houses dedicated to the growing of cannabis. Look for 'gardeners exploited and trapped in the set up, and networked operation cultivating cannabis over various sites'.
[h=4]Category 2[/h]an operation capable of producing significant quantities for commercial use. It is easy to identify the smaller operations that fall into category 2; they will be a room or loft dedicated to the growing and drying of cannabis; more 'cottage industry' than 'factory.' What is not so easy is to distinguish top end category 2 from a category 1 case; the only difference between the 2 categories is category 1 is defined as the production of 'industrial' quantities as opposed to 'significant' quantities in category 2. 
[h=4]Category 3[/h]28 plants with an assumed yield of 40g per plant.
[h=4]Category 4[/h]9 plant domestic operation.
It is worth noting that the guideline assumes a yield of 40g a plant. Up to now a plants yield has often been in issue; it may be that the guideline assumption of 40g a plant will become the standard projection in calculating a plants yield.
*Category 1, 2 and 3 cases are likely to share some of the following features:-*


sophisticated growing system
measures taken to conceal the operation;
plants well tended;
abstraction of electricity or electricity supplied by a generator;
look for discarded plant debris (significant amount of rotting stalks/vegetation indicates that there has been earlier growing cycles).
With bottom end category 2 growers and category 3 growers the question arises of what use is to be made of the cannabis. In mitigation the defence may provide a basis of plea which suggest that the offender is supplying to friends; the phrase 'social supply' is often used. Beware of the phrase 'social supply' (see_* R v. Auton, Hindle, Vincent and Willis*_ _[2011] EWCA Crim. 76_) supply to friends is unlikely to be free, and supply makes the offence more serious; producers of cannabis are popular and have a lot of close friends when it comes to 'social supply.' 
[h=2]Step 2[/h]sentencing range
[h=3]Category 1[/h][h=4]Leading role[/h]*Starting Point:* 8 years
*Category Range:* 7-10 
[h=4]Significant role[/h]*Starting Point:* 5 years 6 months
*Category Range:* 5-7 
[h=4]Lesser role[/h]*Starting Point:* 3 years
*Category Range:* 2 years 6 months-5 years
[h=3]Category 2[/h][h=4]Leading role[/h]*Starting Point:* 6 years
*Category Range:* 4yrs 6mnths-8 yrs 
[h=4]Significant role[/h]*Starting Point:* 4 years
*Category Range:* 2 yrs 6 mnths-5yrs 
[h=4]Lesser role[/h]*Starting Point:* 1 year
*Category Range:* 26 weeks-3 years
[h=3]Category 3[/h][h=4]Leading role[/h]*Starting Point:* 4 years
Category Range: 2 years 6 months-5 years
[h=4]Significant role[/h]*Starting Point:* 1 year
*Category Range:* 26 weeks-3 years 
[h=4]Lesser role[/h]*Starting Point:* High level community order
*Category Range:* low level community order to 26 weeks
[h=3]Category 4[/h][h=4]Leading role[/h]*Starting Point:* 1 year
*Category Range:* High level community order-3 years 
[h=4]Significant role[/h]*Starting Point:* High level community order
*Category Range:* Medium level community order-26 weeks 
[h=4]Lesser role[/h]*Starting Point:* Band C fine
*Category Range:* Discharge- Medium level community order
*The sentencing starting point is adjusted up or down by a list* of additional aggravating and mitigating factors set out in the guideline. Described as a non exhaustive list it may on occasion be appropriate to move outside the identified category range.
Aggravating Features


Previous convictions
Offence committed on bail
Nature of any likely supply
Use of premises accompanied by unlawful abstraction of electricity/other utilities
Ongoing/large scale operation as evidenced by presence and nature of specialist equipment
Exposure of others to more than unusual danger, for example drugs cut with harmful substances
Attempts to conceal or dispose of evidence, where not charged separately
Presence of others, especially children
Presence of weapons where not charged separately
High purity or high potential yield
Failure to comply with current court orders
Offence committed on licence
Established evidence of community impact
[h=2]Mitigating Features[/h]

Involvement due to pressure, intimidation or coercion failing short of duress, except where already taken into account in step 1
Isolated incident
Low purity
No previous convictions or no relevant or recent convictions
Offender's vulnerability was exploited
Remorse
Good character and or exemplary conduct
Determination and/or demonstration of steps having been taken to address addiction or offending behaviour
Serious medical conditions requiring urgent, intensive or long term treatment
Age and/or lack of maturity where it affects the responsibility of the offender
Mental disorder or learning disability
Sole or primary carer of dependent relatives
[h=2]Step 3[/h]

consider factors which indicate a reduction such as assistance to the prosecution
[h=2]Step 4[/h]

reduction for guilty plea
[h=2]Step 5[/h]

totality principle where sentencing for more than one offence or the offender is already serving.
[h=2]Step 6[/h]

confiscation and ancillary orders; including POCA, forfeiture orders and destruction orders
[h=2]Step 7[/h]

reasons/explanation for sentence
[h=2]Step 8[/h]

consider time spent on remand in custody or bail.
[h=2]Ancillary Orders[/h]POCA
Forfeiture orders
Destruction Confiscation
Car used to travel to the location where the cannabis grown? The court has power to ban an offender from driving under section 146/147 Power of Criminal Courts (Sentencing) Act 2000
Travel restriction orders. Judge's have a wide discretion which has to be exercised carefully and has to be proportional _*R v. Mee*2004 Crim L R 487 and section 33 CJ and Police Act 2001_
Deportation

Top of page
Return to the Sentencing Manual index


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> under 9 remeber so 8 and below
> 
> fuking hell i need to behave just heard my 3 yr old shoutin "NIGGERS" to the nighbors,(yeh ther black)LOL


lol I took my kids to the park after school and while pushing my son on the swing he noticed a black man pushing his daughter on the swing,my son's just turned 5 and he looked at me and said loudly"he's a very black man isn't he daddy" to which I had to laugh


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2110262/Cannabis-growers-MUST-jailed-says-judge.html I wouldn't trust any guidelines while there are judges like this working.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> under 9 remeber so 8 and below
> 
> fuking hell i need to behave just heard my 3 yr old shoutin "NIGGERS" to the nighbors,(yeh ther black)LOL


As far as I know that came m8, good man


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

where a judge feels it is not in the interests of justice to do so, they can sentence outside of the guideline and up to the maximum set out by law.' for instance there was 2 grower one grew a little over £3000 worth and the other £9000 worth but because the grower that produced £3000 worth had 24 plants pro a sog setup he got suspended jail term where as the fella that had £9000 worth got a community order because he only had 8 plants,the judge will have the final say on any case and will put someone inside if he/she believed it was in the publics interests regardless of the guideline.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Yorky , coco m8



Yeah, sounds right if they've a week left. Have you tried using flush till the end but still cutting nutes 3-4 days before?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, sounds right if they've a week left. Have you tried using flush till the end but still cutting nutes 3-4 days before?


No m8, to be honest I've never been one for flushing, so all new to me !, there's only flush in my res now , there in week 10 near enough & looking nice & ripe !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> No m8, to be honest I've never been one for flushing, so all new to me !


Give it a go, I read an article in a mag the other week about purpose made flushing products and their supposed to be used like that the Dr said.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> where a judge feels it is not in the interests of justice to do so, they can sentence outside of the guideline and up to the maximum set out by law.' for instance there was 2 grower one grew a little over £3000 worth and the other £9000 worth but because the grower that produced £3000 worth had 24 plants pro a sog setup he got suspended jail term where as the fella that had £9000 worth got a community order because he only had 8 plants,the judge will have the final say on any case and will put someone inside if he/she believed it was in the publics interests regardless of the guideline.


which is why i grow 5 foot plants yield to risk ratio more acceptable


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

Aye Mr copper can have his 40g per plant estimate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

Band C fine and community service it is then, lol.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye Mr copper can have his 40g per plant estimate.


last plant i harvested was a VK i had vegged fer the longest yet at 100 days, it had been topped fer 4 and then topped many times due to height issues, and i had hard lollipopped it so there was a grow zone, under its own 600w lumatek superlumens in no 10 smarie an it yielded 663g dry minus slight scrump so > 1.1g/w soil. confidence builder but indifferent taste and smell...strongish


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

ive noticed my fanleaves on my white rhino have some little leaves inside the fan so I looked online to see if there is any genetic mutations like this and saw this where the bud also grew in the fan leaves lol, I cant get good pics with my shitty webcam but mine looks similar to this fellas grow where the fan leaves turned to bud  I hope


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Give it a go, I read an article in a mag the other week about purpose made flushing products and their supposed to be used like that the Dr said.


Will do m8, will keep u informed , chopping Sunday !


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive noticed my fanleaves on my white rhino have some little leaves inside the fan so I looked online to see if there is any genetic mutations like this and saw this where the bud also grew in the fan leaves lol, I cant get good pics with my shitty webcam but mine looks similar to this fellas grow where the fan leaves turned to bud View attachment 2628367View attachment 2628368 I hope


I had this happen on my last grow, only found one of them when I was chopping, unfortunately they don't grow into big buds lol, think rolla had it too, I posted pics on this thread somewhere of it


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I had this happen on my last grow, only found one of them when I was chopping, unfortunately they don't grow into big buds lol, think rolla had it too, I posted pics on this thread somewhere of it


I have four fan leaves that have the signs of this,mostly it is a little bud but I have seen a few with bigger nugs imagine if someone could make a strain where the grower could get a budsite on every fan leaf on top if what we get already,there will come a time when an amazing strain will make others inferior its evolution which is what happens to every living thing, I'll post a couple of pics of another fellas fan buds lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I have four fan leaves that have the signs of this,mostly it is a little bud but I have seen a few with bigger nugs imagine if someone could make a strain where the grower could get a budsite on every fan leaf on top if what we get already,there will come a time when an amazing strain will make others inferior its evolution which is what happens to every living thing, I'll post a couple of pics of another fellas fan buds lol View attachment 2628395View attachment 2628396


I've had leaves grow inside leaves loads of times.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 23, 2013)

Never seen that before Trichome--------anyway I;m reading this Jorg Cervantes book I got on my kindle, he warns on one page that overwatering can kill plants-------he then says on another that its vital to flush pots with fresh water a week before you put them into flower to get rid of toxic salts---he recommends that this pre flowering flush should be done with 3 times the pot volume of water????????---Is this not overwatering, so whats the difference between overwatering and flushing ?


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Never seen that before Trichome--------anyway I;m reading this Jorg Cervantes book I got on my kindle, he warns on one page that overwatering can kill plants-------he then says on another that its vital to flush pots with fresh water a week before you put them into flower to get rid of toxic salts---he recommends that this pre flowering flush should be done with 3 times the pot volume of water????????---Is this not overwatering, so whats the difference between overwatering and flushing ?


hi again bilbo wat odor control av u bin usin over the last 10 years ffs


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 23, 2013)

overwatering is when you water when the medium hasnt dried out e.g. watering everyday, flushing is just all at once at the end of a grow or if you come into problems


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had leaves grow inside leaves loads of times.


I can hope  the weird thing is I fimmed her and instead of four tops it produced these extra large fan leaves with 2 little leaves in the centre of each fan leaf,i don't mind if they don't produce bud but I will have my fingers crossed when I flip her


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> hi again bilbo wat odor control av u bin usin over the last 10 years ffs


no odour control , not had much smell to complain about to be honest,-----except once and that was when I was drying a laughing Buddha grow, for a couple of days the room I was drying them in reeked like a students laundry basket, most plants Ive had under the light was 5 tho


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> no odour control , not had much smell to complain about to be honest,-----except once and that was when I was drying a laughing Buddha grow, for a couple of days the room I was drying them in reeked like a students laundry basket, most plants Ive had under the light was 5 tho


NO ODOUR CONTROL ummmm, never managed it myself, my plants tend to REEK the entire house out at 4 weeks veg, yet you have been to full flower fer 10 years wiv no odour. I took a finnished flowering plant into a ventilated space to give it 38 hrs darkness, 15 mins later the mrs is freakin wiv the smell.......abort mission..... ok wats the secret re no odor?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 23, 2013)

probably cooler temps in the attic than was good for them, I hear that odour is more serious in properly heated grow rooms/cupboards, also 4 of my grows have been northern lights which is famed for its low smelliness, also grew, bubblegum---- laughing Buddha twice -- white rhino ---papaya --nirvana afghani ---some autoflowering one I cant remember --and a couple of others of unknown parentage


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> probably cooler temps in the attic than was good for them, I hear that odour is more serious in properly heated grow rooms/cupboards, also 4 of my grows have been northern lights which is famed for its low smelliness, also grew, bubblegum---- laughing Buddha twice -- white rhino ---papaya --nirvana afghani ---some autoflowering one I cant remember --and a couple of others of unknown parentage


and the truth?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2013)

@trichome...here's another little fucked up thing I found on last harvest, a little bud and a single fan leave grow where it really shouldn't be


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Never seen that before Trichome--------anyway I;m reading this Jorg Cervantes book I got on my kindle, he warns on one page that overwatering can kill plants-------he then says on another that its vital to flush pots with fresh water a week before you put them into flower to get rid of toxic salts---he recommends that this pre flowering flush should be done with 3 times the pot volume of water????????---Is this not overwatering, so whats the difference between overwatering and flushing ?


overwatering means you keep the soil wet all the time, after flushing you can leave the soil to dry out which is not overwatering as long as the medium drys out.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

I lost power fer 20+ mins......seal the place down crank the generator then work out wat the fuk happened still fukin ridiculous smell oomg its goin to travel. so to be honest i dont believe it is poss to grow mj wiv no odour control fer 10 years


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> I lost power fer 20+ mins......seal the place down crank the generator then work out wat the fuk happened still fukin ridiculous smell oomg its goin to travel. so to be honest i dont believe it is poss to grow mj wiv no odour control fer 10 years


iv done northern lights, no carbon filter needed, unless you get an irregular phenotype.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv done northern lights, no carbon filter needed, unless you get an irregular phenotype.


really, thats so cool, i didnt no it was possible, thanks fer the tip....goodbye cf s


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

Kode point being if peeps think its poss to grow wiv out carbon then id like to know how, not poss for HG


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

anyone who grows proper weed.....no 1 consideration...smell, so get fuked if u think u can grow wivout carbon filters tssscht
neeee naaaw neeeenaaaw


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

my white rhino doesn't smell at all to the point im thinking its going to be shitty weed but after reading a few other threads rhino is famed for not smelling as much as some others but it must smell once I flip it??,I don't like weed that don't stink through a sealed baggy,my super bud stinks and that is younger than the rhino,and even my auto which is still very young has a smell to it but even if I put a rhino leaf inches from my nose I cant smell a thing? I hope it ends up good though as I promised my twin bro a couple of oz for him to do my driving test lol


----------



## pon (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my white rhino doesn't smell at all to the point im thinking its going to be shitty weed but after reading a few other threads rhino is famed for not smelling as much as some others but it must smell once I flip it??,I don't like weed that don't stink through a sealed baggy,my super bud stinks and that is younger than the rhino,and even my auto which is still very young has a smell to it but even if I put a rhino leaf inches from my nose I cant smell a thing? I hope it ends up good though as I promised my twin bro a couple of oz for him to do my driving test lol


wots your bro's name trichome 2 ?


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv done northern lights, no carbon filter needed, unless you get an irregular phenotype.


when northern lights is dry and cured does it taste like high grade weed? because in my experience the more it stinks the better the taste but ive never had northern lights but I have had weed that doesn't smell that was strong but I like to taste the cheese/diesel/strawberry cough or whatever im smoking


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 23, 2013)

pon said:


> wots your bro's name trichome 2 ?


close lol,its handy being a twin sometimes


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone who grows proper weed.....no 1 consideration...smell, so get fuked if u think u can grow wivout carbon filters tssscht
> neeee naaaw neeeenaaaw


northern lights was alright only one i can vouch for, but since growin it id believe if there was another strain like it, couldn't smell it until you were a couple inches away, didnt stink out the whole room/house like nowadays...


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my white rhino doesn't smell at all to the point im thinking its going to be shitty weed but after reading a few other threads rhino is famed for not smelling as much as some others but it must smell once I flip it??,I don't like weed that don't stink through a sealed baggy,my super bud stinks and that is younger than the rhino,and even my auto which is still very young has a smell to it but even if I put a rhino leaf inches from my nose I cant smell a thing? I hope it ends up good though as I promised my twin bro a couple of oz for him to do my driving test lol


You do know the plants dont smell until flower, if you are in veg chill out my veg leaves never smelled till i hit flower.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> when northern lights is dry and cured does it taste like high grade weed? because in my experience the more it stinks the better the taste but ive never had northern lights but I have had weed that doesn't smell that was strong but I like to taste the cheese/diesel/strawberry cough or whatever im smoking


tasted alright i only got through a 3 week cure, but it just smelled like citrus kinda, hard to explain but would have helped if id left it the proper time, since the seed description/indoor harvest time was shyte onit.

Still turned me disabeled, when i smoked it, only had a a little more than 20G of the proper dried stuff but was better than what i get outnabout.


----------



## indikat (Apr 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> You do know the plants dont smell until flower, if you are in veg chill out my veg leaves never smelled till i hit flower.


i think organic doil grows must be reason as mine stink at 4 weeks veg...flowering forget it.... half mile prob, didnt ever grow nothen lights so thanks fer the info. Anyone readin this thinkin of growin...buy a carbon filter and appropriate fan beofre u buy seeds.. u cant even imagine the smell..its like walking into something more of a fog than a smell


----------



## iiKode (Apr 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> i think organic doil grows must be reason as mine stink at 4 weeks veg...flowering forget it.... half mile prob, didnt ever grow nothen lights so thanks fer the info. Anyone readin this thinkin of growin...buy a carbon filter and appropriate fan beofre u buy seeds.. u cant even imagine the smell..its like walking into something more of a fog than a smell


Yeah its not realy a smell more of an aroma, people just sense its there, im in biobizz soil using the grow bloom an topmax, so im pretty much organic aswell, never had that problem.


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 24, 2013)

my super bud is 4weeks in veg and stinks but not to the point that my neibours could smell it lol,i do believe there are a few strains that have low odour I think seedbanks should have a section where low odour strains are put,or there should be a thread on here lol,so newbs with next to no budget can grow and not worry about filters for 1 or 2 plants,im sure that if I were growing just the rhino I wouldn't bother with filter but the super bud is going to reek come flipping time


----------



## pon (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning farmers







FIGHT!


----------



## iiKode (Apr 24, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> my super bud is 4weeks in veg and stinks but not to the point that my neibours could smell it lol,i do believe there are a few strains that have low odour I think seedbanks should have a section where low odour strains are put,or there should be a thread on here lol,so newbs with next to no budget can grow and not worry about filters for 1 or 2 plants,im sure that if I were growing just the rhino I wouldn't bother with filter but the super bud is going to reek come flipping time


lets see your setup then mate...


----------



## pon (Apr 24, 2013)

Day 41 for TD - Still lsting this bitch bucket scrog


----------



## pon (Apr 24, 2013)

T'other autos


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2013)

fucking autos bag of shite!!


----------



## pon (Apr 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking autos bag of shite!! Would you like to come for a ride on my pink unicorn?


I'm a Scatman
Ski-Bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo dab dub dub
Ski-Bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo dab dub dub


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2013)

pon said:


> I'm a Scatman
> Ski-Bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
> Yo dab dub dub
> Ski-Bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
> Yo dab dub dub


i like a bit o scat mesen ! especialy when theres a few women all shi.....oh, sorry...wrong scat .


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 24, 2013)

just dropping in with some dank cheese delivered today from 'the bakery' paid £63 for 6 grams of the smelliest knockout gear i've smoked since being in amsterdam , smells like the inbetweens of an old ladys toes  wheeeeeyyyyoooooossshhhhh !!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> northern lights was alright only one i can vouch for, but since growin it id believe if there was another strain like it, couldn't smell it until you were a couple inches away, didnt stink out the whole room/house like nowadays...


hoping this is the case with the nl x bb , but with the stench coming off them after the first couple of weeks veg i cant see it happening lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Yeah its not realy a smell more of an aroma, people just sense its there, im in biobizz soil using the grow bloom an topmax, so im pretty much organic aswell, never had that problem.


prolly sumthin to do wiv wat i give em ha ha ...fish mix, alg a bat shit worm shitblood meal ffs must all cause a big fukin massive stench


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

TD looking nice an green Pon i got sum as seedlings at the moment, last time i grew it out loved it and the high, jus not quite wat i was lookin for taste wise so I am tryin again wiv new soil recipe, some i am topping for 4 an some i am gonna leave and bend the colas


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread's gone to pot !


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> URGENT question lads please, im just about to use canna flush, it has bought my res ph down to 4.3, should i ph up with the flush added ?


fuck me , add some silicon , it will raise it plus the plants love you for it


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck me , add some silicon , it will raise it plus the plants love you for it


All done & dusted now , cheers m8


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

ah well next time aye , its a nice little trick when your ph drops to fuck , its also much more stable than ph up so lasts that little bit longer , silicon helps in cell growth making stems a little stronger which helps come late in flower when the branches are all sitting on the friggin floor


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

todays update on my life , fuck twitter and face bollox i just type here 

newt , cracking little creatures and fond of my fuckin pool , were upto 22 that ive fished out now and had to walk through the wood a mile to drop off in a pond 

rabbits , sure as shit we have um so today ive dropped 6 plants out and made a rabbit proof surround , if they breach this at all im getting traps , the mrs is a bit funny about the slaughter of dumb animals 

traps , just brought a mole trap given the little velvety bastard cant fuck my grass up enough , its mole heaven out there , ive shifted about a ton of top soil that moley has shit out , it cant last and fingers crossed moley will be relocated soon enough , whatever i catch is going in some cunts garden i know ,,,,,, its a public service 

plants yeah yeah spoze i better mention , repotted a few sweet105 which are stretching like a fucker for some odd reason , could be ive started them off very early in the year ? either way there huge so im burying them as best as i can , the train/w are looking rather nice as are the f/dew and p/moroc ,,, im about to start some others off tonight and purple wreak are donw for a germming as are some more sweet105 , the kush are also looking tickty boo after a struggle to start being runty and fucked up looking , these are to be dropped out and about so i really could do with cloning to see what ive got before going to the trouble 

talking of which the land here is substantial i though mogs was in outdoor heaven having 29.1 acres of woodland all to himself but noooooo theres a fuckin path network going right through my playground plus the local dog school uses it also , its not the end of the world but it does mean i have to be sporadic with the plants i drop out rather than a field of green like i intended , so its fairly private rather than very , this means more work and having to be sober and on the fuckin ball with food and watering , good news the soils looking fit for using without too much dicking about , bad news i could have kicked bambie up the arse today i got that close so theres deer in there , think im going to need a lot of clones thats for sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2013)

fuking silione?? lol thats nutes, wat ever happened to ph up?? u nutters

moggggys stop talking shit,, u couldt grow a headache now stop talking dribble!!


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> todays update on my life , fuck twitter and face bollox i just type here
> 
> newt , cracking little creatures and fond of my fuckin pool , were upto 22 that ive fished out now and had to walk through the wood a mile to drop off in a pond
> 
> ...


fukin ell m8 u blazin sativa tonite


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2013)

@indikat , can I come & live at you're gaff ? Sounds like a great little haven ! U got a wood burner m8 ? , doh, course u have !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 24, 2013)

More like sniffing Charlie lol
Ey up ya bunch of twats how's shit kickin???


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @indikat , can I come & live at you're gaff ? Sounds like a great little haven ! U got a wood burner m8 ? , doh, course u have !


ha pmsl yeah m8 i have


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @indikat , can I come & live at you're gaff ? Sounds like a great little haven ! U got a wood burner m8 ? , doh, course u have !


welcome anytime baz top man


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin ell m8 u blazin sativa tonite


sobriety has had a day off , ak so yeah sativa , not sure how you would know but well spotted 

forgot 

loft needs a conversion to a bazillion loft boards , the heatings fucked , fella showed up today and had to restrained from seeing the pool as he thought it was heated by the lpg ,,,its not but it is a fuckin big greenhouse to 25 cannabis plants as you do , anyway the pumps fucked , a valves fucked , he wont sort it until the lofts boarded ( heath and safety ) so bonus and i may get it boarded for fuck all , got to be done soon though as ive plants ready willing and able and 2.5 foot tall desperate to fill hole


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2013)

@iindikat, lol , thought u might ! IDE love a bit of land & a little house miles from any cunt ! Ain't gonna get it working hard that's 4 cunting sure !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2013)

@ mogggys, nice tittys m8 !


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u talking silicone i.e wat u use for bathrom in sealy gun??
> 
> aye we know u know fuk all!!! haha or wel start calling u yoggy! coz ur a know it all cunt!


true story 

lad i used to hang around with was called yoggy because he was half woggy , long story short someone shouted him and some a girl i know thought someone was calling me , she asked why i was called moggy and i said its cus i love the pussy ( she was the other side of fit , made even my tongue go hard ), after everyone stopped calling me a cunt for the next hour it stuck and viola moggggy was born


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @iindikat, lol , thought u might ! IDE love a bit of land & a little house miles from any cunt ! Ain't gonna get it working hard that's 4 cunting sure !


you got millionaire skills Baz shame to be someones slave


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> true story
> 
> lad i used to hang around with was called yoggy because he was half woggy , long story short someone shouted him and some a girl i know thought someone was calling me , she asked why i was called moggy and i said its cus i love the pussy ( she was the other side of fit , made even my tongue go hard ), after everyone stopped calling me a cunt for the next hour it stuck and viola moggggy was born


grade 8 haha


----------



## trichome 1 (Apr 24, 2013)

someone asked for more tits on this thread


----------



## indikat (Apr 24, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 2629792someone asked for more tits on this thread [
> thats not your real twin ffs


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @iindikat, lol , thought u might ! IDE love a bit of land & a little house miles from any cunt ! Ain't gonna get it working hard that's 4 cunting sure !



yep thats the plan 

indoor grow with 6 lights running a monthy thrun around ( 2 lights at a time ) 
also to supplement the cost then theres the outdoor , theres the plot of land i live on that will have a 3-4 monsters grown on it this year strain unknown as yet , most likely M39 , then theres the woods which is a dead end , the paths that do run though go to nowt so although we are having people coming and going its only dog walkers , given the topography is hilly as a bastard and the woods either side of these paths a private then theres a degree of security growing there , plan is about 30 to 50 plants with approx 10 males as most are clones spread over vrs areas , this should alone pay the rent and given its 20 grand a year i need to be on it thats for sure 

tried working for others for years , walked the structure of middle management and all that bullshit , cant get on with the abstract stupidity shown on a collective basis and tend to get stroppy call everyone cunts and walk out , mix in a smudge of psychotic behavior and a few pills to chill me the fuck out then this means im almost unemployable , not interested in being a drain on society so ive changed my name and simply dropped out , im under the radar and only bob to the surface when needed to , fuck working for the man for 50 years for a clock and a grave marker , i wake when i want and im off to las vegas again next year because i can , lifes interesting living this way , work is hard and long for sure but at least you know what you earn you earn without the 30% cut to someone else


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

if you look really close you can spot a plant in this piccy , hint just to the right of centre


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 24, 2013)

That is bare jokes, seriously in a fit of laughter.


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

fish in the sea taken from the room 7 floors up , i just love this camera 



talking of fish fingers ,,,, 8 am , the walk of shame , woke to find some fella furiously fingering his bird in the sea outside our window ,,, good lad


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 24, 2013)

Should be a vid with this post, hope it works..


if not chk this.......... http://youtu.be/2npEwpclJoo


----------



## moggggys (Apr 24, 2013)

lol , classic , should have asked for bucky mind


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2013)

u still chatting shit moggys? we all nkow YOUR the blonde in that pic..

i just ot me a 16 MP camera a fugitsu! or wateevr the fuk but all the same OMG wat a spankingly good picture,,!! keeping it real 1 snap at a time!


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

got absolutely nothing to do today, no people no shit to sort out, nothing hanging around in the background to cause stress, think ill be playin footie in the garden wiv me son an have a nice lunch, fuk ive nearly killed myself over the years wiv the stress of ambition an all the fukin unbelievable shit that goes wiv running something plus all the chemicals an booze to cope wiv the unremitting stress of other people. I am a changed man an better for it, but i still need a bit of stress in me life...plenty of that comin round the corner wiv an inspection loomin ha fukin ha


----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

Morning slaves - fuck working hard, work smart! I'll be off to see my grandson again today after another nice lie in. It's all about replication 
Get 5 hard workers put em together & take 15% off each, then do it again & again.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

haha, that's basically what I do. I got IT engineers sitting in offices across Europe earning me a nice % while I tend to ma greens. Working smart is def the only way to work.


----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

DST said:


> haha, that's basically what I do. I got IT engineers sitting in offices across Europe earning me a nice % while I tend to ma greens. Working smart is def the only way to work.


You're smart DST 
I'm IT related too - I also buy/sell used motorbikes
Don't keep all your eggs in 1 basket


----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been getting into freelancer.com lately DST, if i get an IT job that's a bit over my head or boring I punt it out to some patels in india with a $100 budget then charge my UK punter up to 10x that, those patels certainly work hard & fast put put ting.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

indeed, that's why I decided to start up Breeders Boutique with some of the guys....plus I have the odd dable in the Oil and Gas investments (I know, I hang my head in shame!)



pon said:


> You're smart DST
> I'm IT related too - I also buy/sell used motorbikes
> Don't keep all your eggs in 1 basket


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

it get's done by the big guys regularly, so why not. Most of my customers have progressively moved their locations around Europe as the investment funds are made available by the European Union and all the new member states gagging to get on the technology ladder...
Makes life a real chore!!

We do more what is called "detachering" over here. So when I get a project I hire the guys as employees and then charge them out on contractor rate, so 25% plus margin can easily be achieved. It's a bit riskier as you have to tighten up on contracts as people take sick days and want holiday pay and what not, but it's a tidy earner (when the big clients actually pay you!!!) cunts, the lot of em, haha.




pon said:


> I've been getting into freelancer.com lately DST, if i get an IT job that's a bit over my head or boring I punt it out to some patels in india with a $100 budget then charge my UK punter up to 10x that, those patels certainly work hard & fast put put ting.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

DST said:


> it get's done by the big guys regularly, so why not. Most of my customers have progressively moved their locations around Europe as the investment funds are made available by the European Union and all the new member states gagging to get on the technology ladder...
> Makes life a real chore!!
> 
> We do more what is called "detachering" over here. So when I get a project I hire the guys as employees and then charge them out on contractor rate, so 25% plus margin can easily be achieved. It's a bit riskier as you have to tighten up on contracts as people take sick days and want holiday pay and what not, but it's a tidy earner (when the big clients actually pay you!!!) cunts, the lot of em, haha.


....yawn....puff....i just send me mrs out to work .......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

gotta keep your pimp hand strong baz


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....yawn....puff....i just send me mrs out to work .......


you are all on to it...nice, I get a news letter from a hedge fund manager and spread bet the info, shorting the yen dollar and shot selling gold has been lucrative, but if ya greedy you end up in an ambulance and loose yer house ooh the stories of it going wrong..one mate lost everything and he was minted..wife didnt know he was spunkin the cash on a get rich quick bender wiv nothing but blind greed to inform him


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

oh i do that as well


bazoomer said:


> ....yawn....puff....i just send me mrs out to work .......


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> plant & tits....ahhhhhhhhhh


im liking the idea of having to post a titty pic along with any grow updates. new rules everyone !! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> im liking the idea of having to post a titty pic along with any grow updates. new rules everyone !! lol


...throw in the odd vage & i'm with you !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

No grow update with this one?


The2TimEr said:


>


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

[youtube]U3nQgnaJ9gY[/youtube]

dennis pennis what a hero ! anyones got half an hour to spare watch this lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

agreed

i've wanted a strutter bubble for time.

[video=youtube_share;L0noRU0WI84]http://youtu.be/L0noRU0WI84[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

Have I been smoking too much green ? . . My pee is now a lime green colour ! Wtf is going on ?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> agreed
> 
> i've wanted a strutter bubble for time.
> watched all these last night my sides are still hurting. don't think we'll ever see comedy like this ever again pure golden.
> [youtube]O6nsB4ZQbhU[/youtube]


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Have I been smoking too much green ? . . My pee is now a lime green colour ! Wtf is going on ?


you are becoming one wiv the plant, presumably the green stuff is nt for play time? actually i do not want to hear that answer pmsl


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yep thats the plan
> 
> indoor grow with 6 lights running a monthy thrun around ( 2 lights at a time )
> also to supplement the cost then theres the outdoor , theres the plot of land i live on that will have a 3-4 monsters grown on it this year strain unknown as yet , most likely M39 , then theres the woods which is a dead end , the paths that do run though go to nowt so although we are having people coming and going its only dog walkers , given the topography is hilly as a bastard and the woods either side of these paths a private then theres a degree of security growing there , plan is about 30 to 50 plants with approx 10 males as most are clones spread over vrs areas , this should alone pay the rent and given its 20 grand a year i need to be on it thats for sure
> ...


cant get a country house wiv no neighbours for miles fer 20 k unless u live in lincolnshire


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi guys, more confusing conflicting information coming my way. CLONES, one book says take the clones in rockwool etc, and don't give them any extra heat and to put them in a warm but not hot location with dim light, eg 6 foot from a window but not in direct sunlight. --------- and another book says take clones as above and put them under a light ?????,---- so whats the deal ?, seems simple but I'm pretty new to cloning and all this conflicting advice is doing my head in.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Hi guys, more confusing conflicting information coming my way. CLONES, one book says take the clones in rockwool etc, and don't give them any extra heat and to put them in a warm but not hot location with dim light, eg 6 foot from a window but not in direct sunlight. --------- and another book says take clones as above and put them under a light ?????,---- so whats the deal ?, seems simple but I'm pretty new to cloning and all this conflicting advice is doing my head in.


paste this into google..

ideal environment for cannabis clone


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

i dont wanna start any fuss but i think Wales tops scotland fer natural beauty...im english


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 25, 2013)

Why not mate, never been to Wales but they say its lovely, So is Scotland, and England beats them all for its own pastoral type of beauty. Most boring country Ive been to is Holland, flat as a pancake for as far as you can see.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> you are becoming one wiv the plant, presumably the green stuff is nt for play time? actually i do not want to hear that answer pmsl


Lol , what r u insinuating ? I smoke it all day every day ! , u could prob count on both hands the days I've not had any weed in the last 10 years ! , I've been using different feeds & stuff this time round & just wonderd if this would cause the green wee ! , had it from eating it b4 , but not smoking it .


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> i dont wanna start any fuss but i think Wales tops scotland fer natural beauty...im english


West Wales is fucking stunning , & cheap , well it used to be , my m8's got a fucking huge house with 30 acres of fields & woodland in llampeter , fucking cunt !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , what r u insinuating ? I smoke it all day every day ! , u could prob count on both hands the days I've not had any weed in the last 10 years ! , I've been using different feeds & stuff this time round & just wonderd if this would cause the green wee ! , had it from eating it b4 , but not smoking it .


shit mate i thought you were jokin! lime green piss is a first for me


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> shit mate i thought you were jokin! lime green piss is a first for me


Lol, I've pissed blood clots b4 today , & kidney stones, lime piss I can live with , back to normal colour now lol, I blame a combination of smoking flash dry weed for last month & 74 cups of strongasulikemegafrapachinos from the tossisimo every day !


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> strongasulikemegafrapachinos


lmao i want one.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 25, 2013)

cachu y gwely!!! got an interview as a wanker...i mean banker


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> West Wales is fucking stunning , & cheap , well it used to be , my m8's got a fucking huge house with 30 acres of fields & woodland in llampeter , fucking cunt !


 im tellin this to the missus ... next house wales, btw well done you av improved your diet but u need more filtered water fer the piss..


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> cachu y gwely!!! got an interview as a wanker...i mean banker


kewl, if ya get any insider trade tips post em up fer the spread betters


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> im tellin this to the missus ... next house wales, btw well done you av improved your diet but u need more filtered water fer the piss..


Yes , u r right , I don't drink hardly any water , & all the coffe is de hydrating me ! ,not sure exactly what he paid , but he's only a welder ! Wasn't a fortune , just got to go looking !


----------



## indikat (Apr 25, 2013)

the plushberry is mad, cut it open and it is pink...not a shade of pink or a pink hue, but completely fukin shokin pigment pink...never seen anytin lik it and awesome taste of sour berrys and spice, shame its a reg only as i am feelin i only wanna runnin fems from now


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> paste this into google..
> 
> ideal environment for cannabis clone


Hey thanks for all your help man-------------------In fact I did google it and heres what I got , *Lighting. *You do not need high wattage bulbs for successful cloning. On the contrary, it seems to hinder the process. I have always used florescent bulbs for cloning. I run a 24 hour light cycle until my cuttings have roots. This is a great thread man.


----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> shit mate i thought you were jokin! lime green piss is a first for me


You got it as well 2timer?


----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

one for you DST


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2013)

pon said:


> one for you DST


IDE ride that like I stole it !


----------



## pon (Apr 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> IDE ride that like I stole it !


Ide lst her & play with her flower


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

i'd stick ma html in her dos box.


pon said:


> one for you DST





pon said:


> Ide lst her & play with her flower


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

Morning tit lovers. This week I've mostly been eating muff (that's a lie my wifes muff aint as attractive as it was 30 years ago)


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Well by all accounts, my wife is moving into her 2nd Trimester, the so called Honeymoon period (so does that mean I'll be getting my end away a lot?) I fuggin hope so....


----------



## chrweed (Apr 26, 2013)

not sure waht kind its nice tho £10 per 1gram


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

chrweed said:


> not sure waht kind its nice tho £10 per 1gram


£50 for 70 um bubble per g


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Well by all accounts, my wife is moving into her 2nd Trimester, the so called Honeymoon period (so does that mean I'll be getting my end away a lot?) I fuggin hope so....


Dunno about that you'll have to ask her.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Aye, my virus software has been blocking those beauty.com.jpgs all morning, pain in the arse spammer/hackers!!!

One of the DOG Kush regulars -bx2 (second generation backcross).


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Aye, my virus software has been blocking those beauty.com.jpgs all morning, pain in the arse spammer/hackers!!!
> 
> One of the DOG Kush regulars -bx2 (second generation backcross).


That's a shiney arsed fucker, no tits with this update?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL DST,,, my av just flagged the ebuty images too hahah

fuksake man wer u linking ur images from u dodgy CUNT!


the better half is saying i need to huz up and get another grow on coz she wants this n that LMAO.... fuking women!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

yorkie clear ya box it's rammed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2013)

i could go sooo many ways with that comment don,, but i wont.. coz im nice like that!

anyone wanna buy a graphite hotpoint aquairous washer and condenser dryer?? £150?? we paid 1.5k 2 yrs ago for em digital jobs,, new black ones just arrived


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

woops, forgot the news rules.....
there you go, just one Tit though.







pon said:


> That's a shiney arsed fucker, no tits with this update?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2013)

........


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

tit or plant you decide


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2013)

And another pair of tits......




.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> tit or plant you decide


Plant, defo.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i could go sooo many ways with that comment don,, but i wont.. coz im nice like that!
> 
> anyone wanna buy a graphite hotpoint aquairous washer and condenser dryer?? £150?? we paid 1.5k 2 yrs ago for em digital jobs,, new black ones just arrived


fuck me..its Ice Daley !...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 26, 2013)

ive sent an email don. 
ps nice tits!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

haha aye she's tasty eh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2013)

Easy boys been up to the grow shop today got 14 air pots for the next grow all me coco some clay pebbles and some rhizotonic fuckin near enough hundred butty!!!. Also went to wilkos and got some blood fish n bone some sulphate potash liquid seaweed and liquid fruit and veg feed gonna do a little side by side on one


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

anyone runnin Gavita lights there 1000w is pushing out 2000 micromoles of photons per sec...outrageous summin to do wiv steppin up the ballast to 400v internally, but they look a bit hot for my set up?


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

Heads


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

Tits


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

Gash


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys been up to the grow shop today got 14 air pots for the next grow all me coco some clay pebbles and some rhizotonic fuckin near enough hundred butty!!!. Also went to wilkos and got some blood fish n bone some sulphate potash liquid seaweed and liquid fruit and veg feed gonna do a little side by side on one


What size pots did you get shnizzlebizzle?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2013)

I got 6 1 ltrs 4 6 ltrs and 4 20 ltrs he didn't have any 15s so I got the bigger ones same price


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I got 6 1 ltrs 4 6 ltrs and 4 20 ltrs he didn't have any 15s so I got the bigger ones same price


sounds like a lot o' transplanting or are you doing a comparison?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 26, 2013)

a real pair of tits.

shawny i just picked up and started my new bb cheese the other day in 1L airpots...


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2632220
> a real pair of tits.
> 
> shawny i just picked up and started my new bb cheese the other day in 1L airpots...


comin outta the carsi wiv white powder on the nose, sore arse ha ha


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

yeah deffo bush has been creampied eughh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2013)

pon said:


> sounds like a lot o' transplanting or are you doing a comparison?


Yeh gonna get me transplant on mate and I'm just gonna feed one with Wilkos nutes to see how they go?just spent the last 45 mins washing clay pebbles down fuck me them things are dirty


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 26, 2013)

am i a lucky cunt or what,the police wanted to check my house for someone i never even heard of lol,found my grow,all 3 plants, one of them 8 weeks tommorow,they turned a blind eye wow,think i should get them all to fuck?


----------



## cues (Apr 26, 2013)

Firstly, yes.
Secondly, WTF were you doing letting them in? Did they have a warrant?


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 26, 2013)

sweet and sour 8 weeks


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 26, 2013)

my lass said i wasent in,i was out,they were there for an hour,waiting for a warrent to put the door in so when i knew they werent leaving,they were more intrested in the boy that i dont have a clue is?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2013)

There away for scissors and black bags then they'll be back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2013)

dunno if they wer stodd outside for a warrent, then id say get rid lolo,, they can always come bak

cant u pull them now??

OH MG wer u r, ur stil on the old posty office machines soon, u will be paying 45 for special delivery to over here,, just so u know pal, i psoke to the real postmaster and she explained u havent gone onto new systems and new postal charges and sizes came in a few days bak
in short gunna be 45 for special and 8 qwid for normal lol wtf wankers


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno if they wer stodd outside for a warrent, then id say get rid lolo,, they can always come bak
> 
> cant u pull them now??
> 
> ...


45 fuckin quid, fuck the special deliveries then!

Just emailed u m8


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 26, 2013)

when my lass said she was locked in and they dident beleve her so they were waiting on the go ahead to put thedoor in,nothing to do with drugs tho????ill chop tommorow,was wanting to give here another week tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 45 fuckin quid, fuck the special deliveries then!
> 
> Just emailed u m8


how long did it take to land mate?? i posted monday 1st class 8 qwid!! ffs wankers lol



drgrowshit said:


> when my lass said she was locked in and they dident beleve her so they were waiting on the go ahead to put thedoor in,nothing to do with drugs tho????ill chop tommorow,was wanting to give here another week tho


 aye mate id get the shit down and wen its drying get the equipment outa the house to a pals garage (like me)

u just got the luk of the irsh m8,,(none)

MG email m8


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> am i a lucky cunt or what,the police wanted to check my house for someone i never even heard of lol,found my grow,all 3 plants, one of them 8 weeks tommorow,they turned a blind eye wow,think i should get them all to fuck?


They will inform the drug squad to get some brownie points! Shift em & your gear out asap. wheres theres drugs theres drugs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2260648/Drugs-police-bust-cannabis-operation-finding-secret-doorway-inside-wardrobe.html


[url]http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-21756164
[/URL]


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2013)

happy choppy weekend everybody .....i'm holding up bits of blue widow,just chopped of top of screen ,the rest is cluster bomb,white russian & vanilla kush & mazar kush...phew,......


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2260648/Drugs-police-bust-cannabis-operation-finding-secret-doorway-inside-wardrobe.html
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-21756164


The first story by the mail is a fake, a nothing made up bs to drive home their message whatever it is, typical low grade bs journolism, how does a cab grow hit the national media, jus part of of the game, what about those plants...they been grown by a copper ffs fer a few months ha ha cunts all of em


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> happy choppy weekend everybody .....i'm holding up bits of blue widow,just chopped of top of screen ,the rest is cluster bomb,white russian & vanilla kush & mazar kush...phew,......View attachment 2632344View attachment 2632346View attachment 2632353View attachment 2632357View attachment 2632363View attachment 2632366View attachment 2632367


fukin respect bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2013)

@ic3 that came Tuesday morning m8, half 8, that's quick as fuck!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin respect bro


Ta Indi, I'm so fucking sticky (not in a sexual way !) it's not funny !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 26, 2013)

View attachment 2632418View attachment 2632419View attachment 2632420

some pics of my cabinet tonight, cheese auto is 32 days from seed and has been forming buds for about 9 days now, my other Blue lemon thai is a week behind and has been topped hence size difference,
and b4 u all start i know MH or HPS is better than my CFLs but its what i choose to use for now as it suits my needs, and i have over 500w of light in my cupboard o shud be fine for 2 plants at a time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ic3 that came Tuesday morning m8, half 8, that's quick as fuck!


aye so 8 qwid 1st class, and it landed i dint post till t -time

u get my email i just sent??

scartch that just read my emails

i thought i was short,, just found 2-3 oz in a jar of physcosis,


fuking sorted!!

u hear about norwich fc using confiscated grow lights for ther grass on the pitch?? fucking nuts





not a bad find


----------



## pon (Apr 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u hear about norwich fc using confiscated grow lights for ther grass on the pitch?? fucking nuts


yeah you put the link up!

nice find tho' & chocs look good too


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2013)

Dunno how you can misplace the psychosis the stuff fuckin stinks, if that's what ur left te puff on happy days!


----------



## indikat (Apr 26, 2013)

I am happy today, 6 am an I am off my face on my latest bubble mixed wiv dryin plushberry...nuffin is quite ready but I coulnt wait so ah did the R Whites an snuk down early doors headin fer the fridge....where i no happiness lives...and found her, vaped it and woke the missus gave her a couple o hits (of the vape ffs) so she will wake in a few hours in a good mood an hopefully be hungry and get on wiv da Brunch, have a good saturday all


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am happy today, 6 am an I am off my face on my latest bubble mixed wiv dryin plushberry...nuffin is quite ready but I coulnt wait so ah did the R Whites an snuk down early doors headin fer the fridge....where i no happiness lives...and found her, vaped it and woke the missus gave her a couple o hits (of the vape ffs) so she will wake in a few hours in a good mood an hopefully be hungry and get on wiv da Brunch, have a good saturday all


cool half 9 all plants fed n i'm smashed too.

Day 44 Think D!fferent bucket & chicken wire scrog (quality set up) I've re-routed this this fucker so much she don't know her arse from her elbow!



Sorry forgot tits


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

A question for you farmers.
I've got my quality chicken wire wired to the bucket, should i free the wire but still leave it spreading those limbs or free it let her grow a bit more & tie down again or stop fucking aboot & chuck the friggin wire?


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2632418View attachment 2632419View attachment 2632420
> 
> some pics of my cabinet tonight, cheese auto is 32 days from seed and has been forming buds for about 9 days now, my other Blue lemon thai is a week behind and has been topped hence size difference,
> and b4 u all start i know MH or HPS is better than my CFLs but its what i choose to use for now as it suits my needs, and i have over 500w of light in my cupboard o shud be fine for 2 plants at a time.


looking very nice  500w of light or 500w equivelent?


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2013)

pon said:


> A question for you farmers.
> I've got my quality chicken wire wired to the bucket, should i free the wire but still leave it spreading those limbs or free it let her grow a bit more & tie down again or stop fucking aboot & chuck the friggin wire?


 chuck it n train it, get some screws in the rim of the pot, get the limbs tied down n open up the insides you will be amazed


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

nice one Del I'll give that a bash when they wake up


delvite said:


> chuck it n train it, get some screws in the rim of the pot, get the limbs tied down n open up the insides you will be amazed


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2013)

just a few pics of day 30 ( day 14 of 12/12 )..................................................................


















.........................needless to say ive got a big smile on my face, the rest of the pics are in my journal


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2013)

a quick tie down video....................................[video=youtube;x_VoDKj6kmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_VoDKj6kmU[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 27, 2013)

delvite said:


> looking very nice  500w of light or 500w equivelent?


ive got a 300w dual spec cfl above and also for sides i have 1 red and 1 blue spec 45w eqv of 135w each and 2 20w red eqv of 111w each so its actually more than 500w total i think


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

delvite said:


> a quick tie down video....................................[video=youtube;x_VoDKj6kmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_VoDKj6kmU[/video]


I think i got it Del


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2633303View attachment 2633304
> 
> ive got a 300w dual spec cfl above and also for sides i have 1 red and 1 blue spec 45w eqv of 135w each and 2 20w red eqv of 111w each so its actually more than 500w total i think


Yo Gaz, I used to use those cfls but they got too hot all together in me tent & the buds dont get really dense. I use led now & it still gets hot in there but they like it much better, they told me last week.


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

can anyone recommend a camera good for bud shots budjit c 300, i m startin to feel less camera shy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 27, 2013)

pon said:


> Yo Gaz, I used to use those cfls but they got too hot all together in me tent & the buds dont get really dense. I use led now & it still gets hot in there but they like it much better, they told me last week.


my temps stay quite low considering the amount of lights its stays aroung 26c during day and about 18c at night, the plant dont seem to mind and my last grow was done the same way with reasonable success so fingers crossed same again this time,
i will look into leds in the future when finances permit,


----------



## delvite (Apr 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2633303View attachment 2633304
> 
> ive got a 300w dual spec cfl above and also for sides i have 1 red and 1 blue spec 45w eqv of 135w each and 2 20w red eqv of 111w each so its actually more than 500w total i think


always add up by actual wattage not equiv. it can mean the difference between a good harvest and a gr8 one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

Fucking plants getting too big for the tent, will have to try and set the tent up in the attic (limited space), neighbor complaining about my garden wall crumbling to bits because of the frost, possible early inspection.

Bollocks!


----------



## rollthatfucker (Apr 27, 2013)

Life is hard in Guildford...1.4 to 1.7 for £20, at least it's very good lemon haze


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2013)

fuck me, im like ''magneto'' this morning ,everything is fucking sticking to me ! that was some resinous shit to trim ....


----------



## ReVo (Apr 27, 2013)

wtf u get min 1.8 north and thts for mint stuff


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> fuck me, im like ''magneto'' this morning ,everything is fucking sticking to me ! that was some resinous shit to trim ....View attachment 2633331


hope you s mashed on scissor hash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

Easy boys so I'm at 11 week flower now and there still a lot of clear trichs a few cloudy and a few amber all I wanna do is chop and get the next lot on the go I've sampled both remaining plants and its good shit  just can't make me mind up to chop or not ????


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys so I'm at 11 week flower now and there still a lot of clear trichs a few cloudy and a few amber all I wanna do is chop and get the next lot on the go I've sampled both remaining plants and its good shit  just can't make me mind up to chop or not ????


how longs the strain menna take dude? up to a 14 weeker?
get some pics up if poss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

Its a 65 to 85 dayer mate I'm on day 77 a lot of brown hairs but one of the plants the main colas still got a few white hairs

Oh and I'll get some pics up 2 but can't get good enough lighting now with lights on


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2013)

yeah best time to take pics i reckon is right when the light comes on and is warming up.
sounds near enough there mate, plants can be ready with all the triches having gone cloudy but still be pushing out pistils. the 1st sign of amber crystals will tell you she's peaked


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its a 65 to 85 dayer mate I'm on day 77 a lot of brown hairs but one of the plants the main colas still got a few white hairs
> 
> Oh and I'll get some pics up 2 but can't get good enough lighting now with lights on


I used GH Ripen this time around m8, brought them on a treat ! Saves u a bit of time .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

Well Yeh that's what I always go on but there's amber trichs but still a lot of clear can't work this one out! But thepics on the website show a shit load of amber on em and clear but hardly any cloudy http://raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/GhostTrainHaze1.htm


----------



## iiKode (Apr 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2633303View attachment 2633304
> 
> ive got a 300w dual spec cfl above and also for sides i have 1 red and 1 blue spec 45w eqv of 135w each and 2 20w red eqv of 111w each so its actually more than 500w total i think


You would be cheaper with a 400w hps, and better yield, get rid of the cfl and autos, biggest mistake for when you are just startin out. they look apealing but they are shyt tbh


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2013)

65-80 days flower time youre at 77 so you should be thinking about chopping depending how theyre looking. 
the pic they've got up certainly has a mixture of clear , cloudy and ambers.
if you see any more then 5-10 % ambers i'd slice her up. 
strain looks bomb tho i will say!


----------



## iiKode (Apr 27, 2013)

ReVo said:


> wtf u get min 1.8 north and thts for mint stuff


pfft north east ud be lucky for that.... scotland....


----------



## iiKode (Apr 27, 2013)

Shawny you up for a chat on skype mate..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

@ 2 timer Yeh it looks the bollocks don't it mine ain't as good but its up there and fuck it they com in down 2morra night @ kode I'm just about to go shopping down Morrison's with the miss is mate I'll be back in about an hour


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

Need bigger tent now!


----------



## iiKode (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ 2 timer Yeh it looks the bollocks don't it mine ain't as good but its up there and fuck it they com in down 2morra night @ kode I'm just about to go shopping down Morrison's with the miss is mate I'll be back in about an hour


keep her away from the cleanin isle, youl never get outa there...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2013)

[youtube]APIzFCIfMiU[/youtube]

only for people with a sub woofer or decent bass lol fucking beast of a tune sounds best on 1080p 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 27, 2013)

View attachment 2633372View attachment 2633373View attachment 2633374View attachment 2633375View attachment 2633376

some pics from today, cheese is getting quite big now measuring in at 21 inches, and the BLT is starting to look nicer each day as well now.


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

'kin 'ell just spent 2 hours untangling my TD & pulling her apart! This is gonna be one big fucking auto - stems chunky as fuck day 44 from pip.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> only for people with a sub woofer or decent bass lol fucking beast of a tune


.........
[video=youtube;YBqCbVKqzGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=YBqCbVKqzGU[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2013)

buzzin tune, class vid yorks. the dog jumping on the blow up doll at the ends the best haha


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2013)

[youtube]fbHl568JI0E[/youtube]

maybe a bit early but i cant get enough of these atm!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

well that's me dinner for 2 nyt sorted


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2633472 well that's me dinner for 2 nyt sorted


ah yeah man steak wat u havvin wiv it chips or mash?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

Deep Blue F4's. Love this strain, really quick finisher, nice sweet stinky colas of blackcurrant strepsil gooeyness. Ran the last batch on 12/12 and it finished in 9 weeks, from seed germination to chopski!





And here a few baws for you boys after all the tits in here....
These are DOG males bx2 (2nd generation backcross).











Peace, DST


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

been makin bubble today lovely, no green at all so will be full melt prob is it takes so long to fridge cure but once tried i am convinced potency is optimised as oxidation of the cannabinoids is significant at higher temps, also why I freeze fresh trim rather than dry it b4 makin bub, done both btw. Replaced the sunmaster 1000w dual wiv an osram sont 1000w and am pleased wiv the colour and buds are foxtailing and swellin the plushberry has lost some of its colour due to ice , lots of bat shit an uvb imo, and the enviro was 74f 38rh, so i am still Happy


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

do you find when running fresh frozen trim vs dry frozen, that the yield is not as good, but the bubble has a lot more....well bubble to it, i.e more full melt.


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

DST said:


> do you find when running fresh frozen trim vs dry frozen, that the yield is not as good, but the bubble has a lot more....well bubble to it, i.e more full melt.


totally agree D yield is only bttr wiv dry cos the plant mass to resin mass ratio is lower in dry hence more yield imo, but the fresh frozen is "lower yielding" but harder hitting so more bang fer yer gram


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

I got pissed off with vegging a shitty, lanky GK x psycho pheno to the point I've chopped it up and flushed it.

If this vexed phase keeps up the other one might end up going too, it's not much better only more compact.

I'll probably flip Monday.


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks D will be in the Dam wiv my duaghter in tha summer we are on a seed shoppin trip, obviously we will need som BREEDERS BOUTIQUE seeds as we are bean heads ha ha


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I got pissed off with vegging a shitty, lanky GK x psycho pheno to the point I've chopped it up and flushed it.
> 
> If this vexed phase keeps up the other one might end up going too, it's not much better only more compact.
> 
> I'll probably flip Monday.


they clones Y?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> they clones Y?


No mate, from seed,


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, from seed,


yeah man i think culling is part of seed growin but i also like bringin on runts in case they are interesting phenos but stretch fuks get the shredder then the fush, the only fush I need


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

Aye, just fancied something 'Psycho' ish.
The 2 "Two Toke Killer" trees look like they'll make up for it though.

The money rests on these to be honest.


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, just fancied something 'Psycho' ish.
> The 2 "Two Toke Killer" trees look like they'll make up for it though.
> 
> The money rests on these to be honest.


yeah i heard good thind bout the psycho, only clone only i tried was the exo ......R&D development fund... grower pays £320 to a innit pakistani low life scumbag dealer no offence, medium skill grow, groan, tried it liked the potency so invite a" mate" who has been itching fer a sessh...out cold fer 3 hours , mentioned this b4, but he rekons I put K or Salvia in wiv it , naturally i thought i) stupid cunt not my thing these days so wat do u know, ii) cool exo is strong . So at the mo I have both pheno of cheesequake, the Urkle dominant under its own 600w and the exo dom under the thou wiv tha plusberry, day 58


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

Well that's it lights off till 2morra night then they getting the chop.I've got me air pots filled with coco and clay pebbles and me blue dream and bubba kush beans in kitchen roll ready to pop can't fookin wait!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

@ indikat is the plush Berry a tga sub cool?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> a innit pakistani low life scumbag dealer no offence


None taken mate, I'm not a paki! lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ indikat is the plush Berry a tga sub cool?


yeah man I had 7 males outta 10 thought the plush was jtr till it turned cerise then white he he, then 2 cheesequake also made subcools supersoil last year to see if this facilitated his breeds, hope to put up a photo of the secondary coloration fade of the urkle dom CQ droppin the night temps for the autumnal effx


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> None taken mate, I'm not a paki! lol


you Bradford innit ..nah man I meant no offence to pakistani scumbag dealers...spreadin the love


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man I had 7 males outta 10 thought the plush was jtr till it turned cerise then white he he, then 2 cheesequake also made subcools supersoil last year to see if this facilitated his breeds, hope to put up a photo of the secondary coloration fade of the urkle dom CQ droppin the night temps for the autumnal effx


Seen some good videos on YouTube I like the look of Jilly bean and a few others but can't remember em Lol its just there only regs but when I'm all set up cloning and that I might get some sub cool beans they look good

Just hope I don't get 7 males lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

best and worst price u got fer ur product?
mine is lead standard... free oz te the paks on a promise , 300 per oz on tha green singles an £50 per G bub. still only £200 fer multi hence the critical mass fer a bit more £$


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 27, 2013)

my wee money trees


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Seen some good videos on YouTube I like the look of Jilly bean and a few others but can't remember em Lol its just there only regs but when I'm all set up cloning and that I might get some sub cool beans they look good
> 
> Just hope I don't get 7 males lol


Shawney Dont listen ta me Ive bin cunting on about the gender but nature rules . the genetics are fukin mindblowing, I am vaping immature plushberry and crying my eyse out and feeling released, also managed an outrageous yield an choppin next week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't sell its all Percy mate but my gear pisses on most of the gear I pay 60 a q for


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> Shawney Dont listen ta me Ive bin cunting on about the gender but nature rules . the genetics are fukin mindblowing, I am vaping immature plushberry and crying my eyse out and feeling released, also managed an outrageous yield an choppin next week


I've said it before those yanks know what they are doing don't they I'm a big fan of the yank seed companies the ghost train haze I got at the min is bostin there from rare dankness all the yanks are kill in it off


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've said it before those yanks know what they are doing don't they I'm a big fan of the yank seed companies the ghost train haze I got at the min is bostin there from rare dankness all the yanks are kill in it off


yeah i was lookin at poppin subcool due to the 7 males but this is def the best dna ive run, also fer a laugh his timings are so spot on re ripeness to be almost spooky, my plush at 54 days was not ready but from 55 til now is the peak of mat ...he he,.... must have me enviro dialled


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've said it before those yanks know what they are doing don't they I'm a big fan of the yank seed companies the ghost train haze I got at the min is bostin there from rare dankness all the yanks are kill in it off


the UK underground has the best breeders growers ..fer sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> the UK underground has the best breeders growers ..fer sure


Of course mate  its just they don't get the recognition for there talents over here its a shame Cruz they could share trade tips n shit lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 27, 2013)

cheese is a well known strain, if it was legal in the uk like the usa there would be amazing strains getting knocked out all over the place


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2013)

well went out to iceland like the first time i been out for over a hr in ages and get home..
ONLY BEEN BURGLED!! lmao.. diks kids of the estate all me kik boards of the kitchen and allsorts, they took absolutely nothing and never even went upstairs(so nothig was seen!!)
anwyays yeh so left the ps3 3d tv's all the other tvs and leds, wii u,, fuking left the lot, so was obv wat they was looking for, which they never got.

jjust glad me neighbour distubed em before they got fedup with looking for weed and turned ther attentions to me laptops and other shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Of course mate  its just they don't get the recognition for there talents over here its a shame Cruz they could share trade tips n shit lol


We can't afford to buy it, lol. 



redeye jedi88 said:


> if it was legal in the uk like the usa there would be amazing strains getting knocked out all over the place


There are, you just need to look harder.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2013)

UFC 159 TONIGHT BITCHES! our man bisping,, uk time espn about 2-3 am or summet i think the prlims gunna be on FB but espn shows them all so get tivo set tonights guinna be fucking a3wsome!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well went out to iceland like the first time i been out for over a hr in ages and get home..
> ONLY BEEN BURGLED!! lmao.. diks kids of the estate all me kik boards of the kitchen and allsorts, they took absolutely nothing and never even went upstairs(so nothig was seen!!)
> anwyays yeh so left the ps3 3d tv's all the other tvs and leds, wii u,, fuking left the lot, so was obv wat they was looking for, which they never got.
> 
> jjust glad me neighbour distubed em before they got fedup with looking for weed and turned ther attentions to me laptops and other shit.


Sorry to hear that m8 ! Thieving , robbing cunts ! & of course , in our game you can't ask for assistance from the plod ! That's why I've got a genuine Pakistani throat slicer down the shed, just a scarer realy , wouldn't do 15 years for a scummy cunt !


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well went out to iceland like the first time i been out for over a hr in ages and get home..
> ONLY BEEN BURGLED!! lmao.. diks kids of the estate all me kik boards of the kitchen and allsorts, they took absolutely nothing and never even went upstairs(so nothig was seen!!)
> anwyays yeh so left the ps3 3d tv's all the other tvs and leds, wii u,, fuking left the lot, so was obv wat they was looking for, which they never got.
> 
> jjust glad me neighbour distubed em before they got fedup with looking for weed and turned ther attentions to me laptops and other shit.


'kin 'ell cunts - looks like you'll be stopping in then - set a little camera up for when you go out so at least you know exactly whos kneecaps need sortin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2013)

yeh i cant give em a hiding tho coz ther like 14-15 yrs old

i know if ther old enough to burgle ther old enoughfor a kikin! butt id get FUCKED with my record,

we will use it to get a moove tho,, stress and scarey,, we been fighting the council for 2 yrs to get double galzing on our rotton windows, they dint do it and now look theyu easily got in.,. the boys dident get upstairs tho so diden see nowt, so the growing part they know nothing of, but theyd pulled all me kickboards of and allsorts the coppers KNEW the boys wer looking for summet, i just denied it we got new washer and dryer and boxed kitchen shit all over the kitchen so i just said ther lookig for some money we jhad but luckily we bought this stuff..

stil FFS a camera is a good idea spec a hidden one


----------



## Rachel Tension (Apr 27, 2013)

so what all u guys up 2 the nyt then ? am gettin mad with it ha


----------



## pon (Apr 27, 2013)

Fucking kids - wish they'd grow up - so you could give em a good hidin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

That's bad news ice mate hope all good man fuckin little shits need a good pasting but like u said you'll only suffer in the end


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright boys how's it goin?
On a mad 1 got peer pressured into snifin a bit of bubble :/
Clones ain't looking to smart, think bout 4 out if 8 are gonna pull thru!
Jus starts geemin 4 blue dreams I got sent if some 1.
Gonna do a mini sog with cfls lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

looks like my new hobby is gonna b this, 24 mp...i have no idea which way round to use it, steep learning curve ahead and overbudget, fukin research and tech specs, i am a sucker fer that shit hha ha gift wrapped as a surprise fer the missus....theres always a way to it right, peace fukin 4 am post wheres me vape....oh yeah i am inhaling, confused between oxygen an cannabis vapour these days...volcano digi is the absolute nuts...havn had a j in ova a month, not cause i am tryin to stop ffs jus havn got any cured so its always volcano time an gets me much higher..sobbin...laughing...trippin(TD.. closed my eyes an was in a different reality...very nice) an is good fer ya...totally...its what the pot docs rec for lung probs ha ha


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright boys how's it goin?
> On a mad 1 got peer pressured into snifin a bit of bubble :/
> Clones ain't looking to smart, think bout 4 out if 8 are gonna pull thru!
> Jus starts geemin 4 blue dreams I got sent if some 1.
> Gonna do a mini sog with cfls lol


spoons never done it...wat happens? (Bubble sniffin )


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

This is why I like plushberry
The bean popped in 24hrs
Growth vigoorous so mainlined which it liked
4 massive lolipopped tied down colas wiv one left errect an nearly touchin the 1000w..no bovver as the hood is at ambient
The bag appeal will be 10/10 a first in my book...big resinous dence buds pyramid shaped 2nd tier bud that are pink and iced over
Best smelling cannabis so far...many others agree 
Strong in a spacey functional way, me an missus bin laughing lots an gettin stuff done an this is wet scrumped popcorn that usually does fuk all till its dried

gonna chop her next week

If subcool relased fems he would be seriously loaded, he calls this selling out....watevva.. someones gonna do it m8 may as well b u


----------



## indikat (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emq0v44YkHo fer those tha dont know this is Subcool the breeder behind tga ....an this is how he grew out his own strain...dont be put off as u can do Much bttr than that ha ha cant wait fer the nikon


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2013)

feel free to give us a shout lad.


indikat said:


> Thanks D will be in the Dam wiv my duaghter in tha summer we are on a seed shoppin trip, obviously we will need som BREEDERS BOUTIQUE seeds as we are bean heads ha ha


fuk sake IC3, that sucks the big un. Hope you get a relocation sorted soon.



IC3M4L3 said:


> well went out to iceland like the first time i been out for over a hr in ages and get home..
> ONLY BEEN BURGLED!! lmao.. diks kids of the estate all me kik boards of the kitchen and allsorts, they took absolutely nothing and never even went upstairs(so nothig was seen!!)
> anwyays yeh so left the ps3 3d tv's all the other tvs and leds, wii u,, fuking left the lot, so was obv wat they was looking for, which they never got.
> 
> jjust glad me neighbour distubed em before they got fedup with looking for weed and turned ther attentions to me laptops and other shit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emq0v44YkHo fer those tha dont know this is Subcool the breeder behind tga ....an this is how he grew out his own strain...dont be put off as u can do Much bttr than that ha ha cant wait fer the nikon


Yeh man I'm subscribed to his channel I always wonders if he was tga or not Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright boys how's it goin?
> On a mad 1 got peer pressured into snifin a bit of bubble :/
> Clones ain't looking to smart, think bout 4 out if 8 are gonna pull thru!
> Jus starts geemin 4 blue dreams I got sent if some 1.
> Gonna do a mini sog with cfls lol


Yeh ma. I popped 3 blue dream last night no action this morning bug hopefully I'll see something 2morra I've done 3 bubba kush aswell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emq0v44YkHo fer those tha dont know this is Subcool the breeder behind tga ....an this is how he grew out his own strain...dont be put off as u can do Much bttr than that ha ha cant wait fer the nikon




.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

Easy yorkie I'm chopping 2 nyt I'm given em 24 hr dark before the chop is it worth it would you say?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy yorkie I'm chopping 2 nyt I'm given em 24 hr dark before the chop is it worth it would you say?


In a word, no.

lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha ha well fuck it then I might aswell start now then ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha well fuck it then I might aswell start now then ha ha


The theory behind a dark period before chop makes sense but even if you had the super specialist kit needed to test the difference I doubt it would be measurable.

Aye crack on and get it chopped lad, no rest for the wicked!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

To be fair tho I can't missis has just gone to work and I've got kids and gotta do the Sunday roast so unfortunately I can't get trim in now  . Bought some potash of sulphate and some blood fish and bone from wilkos gonna give em a whirl just in one pot see how it goes with other wilkos nutes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> To be fair tho I can't missis has just gone to work and I've got kids and gotta do the Sunday roast so unfortunately I can't get trim in now  . Bought some potash of sulphate and some blood fish and bone from wilkos gonna give em a whirl just in one pot see how it goes with other wilkos nutes


My base nutes at the moment is Aldi £1.80 per litre vegetable feed, it spanks Biobizz.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

In know when u look at the ingredients there's more stuff in the cheaper homebrand products than the stuff you get from the grow shop.I also got some wilkos liquid seaweed and liquid fruit and veg feed the npk is 4 5 8 with micro nutrients it was £2.50 800ml


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emq0v44YkHo fer those tha dont know this is Subcool the breeder behind tga ....an this is how he grew out his own strain...dont be put off as u can do Much bttr than that ha ha cant wait fer the nikon


And for those that do know, this is subcool, the arrogant prick behind tga who rips off customers and starts throwing insults the instant anyone criticizes his gear.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> And for those that do know, this is subcool, the arrogant prick behind tga who rips off customers and starts throwing insults the instant anyone criticizes his gear.


Yeh he does come across as a dick head in his videos ha ha get ur bowl ur pipes your fat joints all of that shit ha ha


----------



## iiKode (Apr 28, 2013)

best i can do with a broken camera.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all. Can anybody help me out with this? It's doin me head in.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/648727-12-12-before-preflowers.html

Thanks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2634512View attachment 2634514View attachment 2634516
> best i can do with a broken camera.


Yeh man lookin good there that's a nice big bush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Hi all. Can anybody help me out with this? It's doin me head in.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/648727-12-12-before-preflowers.html
> 
> Thanks.



https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

You're welcome.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2634457
> 
> A bit of lower popcorn of the skinny haze Phoeno its a nice smoke gets the old ticker racing that's for sure


wear gloves next time, can almost see ur fingerprints mate.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man lookin good there that's a nice big bush


comin for a private show on skype mate...


----------



## indikat (Apr 28, 2013)

DST said:


> feel free to give us a shout lad.
> 
> 
> fuk sake IC3, that sucks the big un. Hope you get a relocation sorted soon.


Thanks D appreciated, my daughter wants to meet the Dogfather ffs 
sorry to hear that ic3, very fukin stressful given the situation no doubt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2013)

aye shit getting burgled but tbh,, they dident manage to find nowt so the worst i got isa board on the window,mind it doe look GASH! il go buy some glass tomorrow and reglase it i reckon, fuk waiting for council for 4 weeks.

i been banging on at em for 2 yrs to replace my rotten single glased winders with double glasing, and they havent aying if they did mine theyd have to do everyones!! priks, and now i got robbed thru one of these old windows


----------



## iiKode (Apr 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye shit getting burgled but tbh,, they dident manage to find nowt so the worst i got isa board on the window,mind it doe look GASH! il go buy some glass tomorrow and reglase it i reckon, fuk waiting for council for 4 weeks.
> 
> i been banging on at em for 2 yrs to replace my rotten single glased winders with double glasing, and they havent aying if they did mine theyd have to do everyones!! priks, and now i got robbed thru one of these old windows


dedicate some money to security, get all the window locks n that...
get that plastic glass that dont brake.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dedicate some money to security, get all the window locks n that...
> get that plastic glass that dont brake.


Better idea...get the fuck out!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

So I weighed my Triacontanol powder and it turns out I got just over the 2g I paid for, about 2.12g.

When the recommended dose by the supplier is 25ppm then an extra .12g is shitloads extra, it would make 120ppm if my maths head is on properly.

So I've decided to cook up the extra and spray the little 'GK x Psycho' runt with it.....



.......at 4 times the recommended dose it should do something.



The smell of boiled Polysorbate is quite rank and lingers for a while mind you.



Time will tell.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> spoons never done it...wat happens? (Bubble sniffin )


It feels like ur brain is being raped lol
I fucking hate the stuff but when it's there in front of me and people are sniffing I can't say no lol.
Much more a coke man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ma. I popped 3 blue dream last night no action this morning bug hopefully I'll see something 2morra I've done 3 bubba kush aswell


Yeah man heard good things about the blue dream smoke. Usually I steer clear of strains with blue in them but for this 1 I'm gonna make a exception lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah man heard good things about the blue dream smoke. Usually I steer clear of strains with blue in them but for this 1 I'm gonna make a exception lol


Pulled a blue widow last week , week 8 , loads of narners lurking on it !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2013)

Just knocked me glass bubble pipe off the kitchen table with my elbow, fucking smashing!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 28, 2013)

literally !!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Pulled a blue widow last week , week 8 , loads of narners lurking on it !


What was the smoke like baz?


----------



## indikat (Apr 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I weighed my Triacontanol powder and it turns out I got just over the 2g I paid for, about 2.12g.
> 
> When the recommended dose by the supplier is 25ppm then an extra .12g is shitloads extra, it would make 120ppm if my maths head is on properly.
> 
> ...


lovin yer mad experiment mate, pic of u in a white coat wiv fuming flasks of reagents and a crazed grin, grow my beauties grow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I weighed my Triacontanol powder and it turns out I got just over the 2g I paid for, about 2.12g.
> 
> When the recommended dose by the supplier is 25ppm then an extra .12g is shitloads extra, it would make 120ppm if my maths head is on properly.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on this experiment mate I've read a little about triacontanol and it sounds good might be worth investing in


----------



## indikat (Apr 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> It feels like ur brain is being raped lol
> I fucking hate the stuff but when it's there in front of me and people are sniffing I can't say no lol.
> Much more a coke man


cool i will give it a go cant be worse than a chilli eating contest


----------



## pon (Apr 28, 2013)

im smashed too 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Just knocked me glass bubble pipe off the kitchen table with my elbow, fucking smashing!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What was the smoke like baz?


only smoked quick dried bit (well a lot really !),rest hanging, but it gets ya smashed,big heady high 4 me, theres some pics a few pages back of it still in pot .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah man heard good things about the blue dream smoke. Usually I steer clear of strains with blue in them but for this 1 I'm gonna make a exception lol


Ha ha is it blue dream by Humboldt seeds? That's what I got


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha is it blue dream by Humboldt seeds? That's what I got


No mate Cali connection I believe.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh right I thought Humboldt was the only blue dream?

Just checked on attitude the Cali connection is blue dream haze it sounds nice man looks nice aswell


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh right I thought Humboldt was the only blue dream?
> 
> Just checked on attitude the Cali connection is blue dream haze it sounds nice man looks nice aswell



Must be that then, got them sent by a friend and it jus had Cali connection blue dream on the bag, long as its a nice smoke that will do me. Only growing for personal on these so hope it's a beltin smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Better idea...get the fuck out!


aye the estates a shit tip lol..

il be out soon ilplay on the stress form the burglery balh blah


----------



## moggggys (Apr 28, 2013)

and now i want some blue dream 


bastards .......... stop being influential


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 28, 2013)

i just want some weed lol hopefully my secure key will be down tomoz so i can make a order


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha ha yes moggs get some blue dream down ya I'm gonna have well hopefully have some clones of it in a couple of months


----------



## moggggys (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha yes moggs get some blue dream down ya I'm gonna have well hopefully have some clones of it in a couple of months


its defo on the list , i was soooooooooooooooooooooooo impressed with the train/w that i brought purple/w also , the t/w ive created 30+ clones simply because its so friggin good , so im rather impressed with hso and fancy trying others and blue dream crops up again and again as a must try strain


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

moggggys said:


> its defo on the list , i was soooooooooooooooooooooooo impressed with the train/w that i brought purple/w also , the t/w ive created 30+ clones simply because its so friggin good , so im rather impressed with hso and fancy trying others and blue dream crops up again and again as a must try strain


Yeh man well kyle kushman recommended it on his site so that did it for me.Humboldt look like a good outfit not a huge selection but they all look very good its been 20 hours since in popped em in paper and all 6 have cracked


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 28, 2013)

evening !!

the 55 day countdown is on. hps tommorow me thinks


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> looks like my new hobby is gonna b this, 24 mp...i have no idea which way round to use it, steep learning curve ahead and overbudget, fukin research and tech specs, i am a sucker fer that shit hha ha gift wrapped as a surprise fer the missus....theres always a way to it right, peace fukin 4 am post wheres me vape....oh yeah i am inhaling, confused between oxygen an cannabis vapour these days...volcano digi is the absolute nuts...havn had a j in ova a month, not cause i am tryin to stop ffs jus havn got any cured so its always volcano time an gets me much higher..sobbin...laughing...trippin(TD.. closed my eyes an was in a different reality...very nice) an is good fer ya...totally...its what the pot docs rec for lung probs ha ha



Id have got the cannon over the Nikon tho dude.


----------



## adolff (Apr 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well went out to iceland like the first time i been out for over a hr in ages and get home..
> ONLY BEEN BURGLED!! lmao.. diks kids of the estate all me kik boards of the kitchen and allsorts, they took absolutely nothing and never even went upstairs(so nothig was seen!!)
> anwyays yeh so left the ps3 3d tv's all the other tvs and leds, wii u,, fuking left the lot, so was obv wat they was looking for, which they never got.
> 
> jjust glad me neighbour distubed em before they got fedup with looking for weed and turned ther attentions to me laptops and other shit.



*Little shits, stupid little fuckers, I told those wee fuckers to go upstairs aswell but they didnt get a chance before someone disturbed them (shitbags).
Anyway youre still staying there, until next time then. HA HA HA HA. 
Il slap those wee cunts for you ICE cos they didnt do a good job, what do u expect from kids!!!!!

*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

Half way through trimming just havin a nice joint break at the min


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Half way through trimming just havin a nice joint break at the min


I've had to come in & av a break from trimming ,the fumes av given me a migraine !


----------



## pon (Apr 28, 2013)

Just watched Harry Brown on tv - good film - we should arm all ol' age pensioners & send em down the underpass.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

. Hmmmm don't think its gonna fit


----------



## pon (Apr 28, 2013)

Push harder 


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2635332. Hmmmm don't think its gonna fit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha ha in trying Lol right that's that all done sticky fingers .com got 2 nice little balls of scissor hash to smoke time for a joint and bed


----------



## indikat (Apr 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've had to come in & av a break from trimming ,the fumes av given me a migraine !


good terp development baz u shudlnt fukin gro so well


----------



## indikat (Apr 28, 2013)

we bin havvin a right laugh this weekend all down to the plushberry, even got a letter from my solicitor which made me pmsl good lad that he is..sooo many are stoners today. Hopefully i ll work out the camera and put some shots up show subcool how to grow out plushberry ha ha deffo happy weed if anyones depressed like give it a run


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

mornin growers hope all had a gr8 weekend, heres day 14 of flower for the critical 
[video=youtube;VE32_DSUVaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE32_DSUVaw[/video]
..............................buckets, bongs n bouncy songs


----------



## pon (Apr 29, 2013)

Rockets to the moon Del


delvite said:


> mornin growers hope all had a gr8 weekend, heres day 14 of flower for the critical
> [video=youtube;VE32_DSUVaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE32_DSUVaw[/video]
> ..............................buckets, bongs n bouncy songs


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

pon said:


> Rockets to the moon Del


 minipulation pays off m8, you wouldnt think that it was all 1 plant just over a month ago


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

Lookin good there del boy big up man your doing a good job there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking great Delvite, those things are gonna explode with growth in next few weeks if thats only day 14,

anyone got any advice whether to trim the lower bud sites off an autoflowering plant or am i better just leaving that as it finishes in 75-90 days from seed and im already on day 35?


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin good there del boy big up man your doing a good job there


thanks m8 you know what i say - take care of them and they will take care of you 



Garybhoy11 said:


> Looking great Delvite, those things are gonna explode with growth in next few weeks if thats only day 14,
> 
> anyone got any advice whether to trim the lower bud sites off an autoflowering plant or am i better just leaving that as it finishes in 75-90 days from seed and im already on day 35?


 thanks m8 i just hope ive packed them in enough to support themselves, i really dont want to net them  anything that isnt getting enough light is just wasting plant energy, if you trim the lower sights the tops will get the energy the bottom ones were using


----------



## pon (Apr 29, 2013)

I trim mine off if they are tiny & aint getting much light, what strain is it Gaz? I love autos


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Keep us updated on this experiment mate I've read a little about triacontanol and it sounds good might be worth investing in



The FDA have just or are about to ban it in the US.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2013)

My fucking tent doesn't fit in the loft (roof qube needed).

A roll of light tight, duct tape and a staple gun it is then!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2013)

pon said:


> I trim mine off if they are tiny & aint getting much light, what strain is it Gaz? I love autos


it&#8203; Big Buddah Cheese Automatic


----------



## indikat (Apr 29, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Id have got the cannon over the Nikon tho dude.


ah helpful, thanks ...why would that be then?


----------



## pon (Apr 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it&#8203; Big Buddah Cheese Automatic


Have you seen this BBC auto grow on AFN? 
You might have to sign up to see pics. A taster tho'


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> ah helpful, thanks ...why would that be then?


Just a much better all round camera, you pay a little extra for it but the difference between a shot taken with the Nikon and one with the cannon is immense, most professionals will use a cannon, but bare in mind that a professional will pay anything up to £8,000 just for the body.


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

hehe tria-cunt-anol pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Me and me pal got real bad migranes after we was trimming fucckin nasty aint it.. I yhink paper masks nezt time lol

N wtf is wiyh all this auto talk.??? Ther shit end off story


----------



## pon (Apr 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Me and me pal got real bad migranes after we was trimming fucckin nasty aint it.. I yhink paper masks nezt time lol
> 
> N wtf is wiyh all this auto talk.??? Ther shit end off story


This time next year this'll be the UK auto thread  & I'll be a millionaire.


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Me and me pal got real bad migranes after we was trimming fucckin nasty aint it.. I yhink paper masks nezt time lol
> 
> N wtf is wiyh all this auto talk.??? Ther shit end off story


 lol i just get tired when trimming, im in two minds with autos m8 ive done full runs and singles and id say they are good for a quick no bother single plant smoke but wouldnt do a crop again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

good luck delboy i mean pon! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 29, 2013)

2 blueberry, day 34 of 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

more bush than an 80's razzle. that you back on line then sambo?


----------



## pon (Apr 29, 2013)

Some (bag o shite) autos from the potting shed

I'm throwing everything at the think different, floods, bondage, dry spells, more bondage, verbal abuse, imprisonment, nute binges, high ph & low ph, high & low temps, thrips & a little TLC & that was just yesterday.

TD Day 46 from pip - I've counted 9 nodes with 3 to 5 branches on each branch 'kin 'ell - this plant thrives on abuse!
I have a paki ryder (also pictured) started the same time & it's 1/4 of the size of this beast.

 



1/4 bag o shite Paki Ryder auto


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2636259
> 
> 2 blueberry, day 34 of 12/12.


how long u reckon they'll take m8?

the only exo and psycho I have left that I'm waitin to take cuts off is a little on the fucked side, think humidity and heat have fucked with them, they been in a m8s cupboard for weeks now. If I work with them and get them good and healthy will they still be good for cuts? One has mostly 3 fingered leaves but I know Ill get them good again, just wondering if the clones that come off it will still be good?? This what happens when u chop a load and get fuckin lazy, doin my nut in waitin for these, was nearly goina pop a load off seeds te fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2013)

it may be like late cuts MG smaller plants and lesser yeilds, im no expert but abusing em early on speca mother cant be too healthy.. cant u get another mother from a fresh source no?

extereme ssd just arrived for pc,, happy days


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> it may be like late cuts MG smaller plants and lesser yeilds, im no expert but abusing em early on speca mother cant be too healthy.. cant u get another mother from a fresh source no?
> 
> extereme ssd just arrived for pc,, happy days


Dunno much bout it either m8, I'm thinkin and hoping that as long as the cuts you take are from the plant when it's healthy again it's the same genetics and as long as them cuts are growin right they can be just like the first?? Hoping someone else can chime in here and let me know. Can't get anymore here at the min these are the last, there far from fucked tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

aye mg that's exactly right.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye mg that's exactly right.


Just what I wanted to hear don, goina have to nurse these fuckers back to health, goina have to box them up and move them soon while there still not too big, need to get my arse in gear


----------



## indikat (Apr 29, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Just a much better all round camera, you pay a little extra for it but the difference between a shot taken with the Nikon and one with the cannon is immense, most professionals will use a cannon, but bare in mind that a professional will pay anything up to £8,000 just for the body.


well the POS camera i am holding will have to do, no anything interesting?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

Easy lads what u lot sayin then? I'm just about to have a nice big fat scissor hash packed joint with a brew of course..cottage pie in the oven buds hanging in the bedroom and the next lot have al ready been planted shout sprout through 2 morra...happy days


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 29, 2013)

hey shawny congrats on the harvest, you've grown pineapple chunk before aint you if i remember correct i know its a knockout smoke was just wondering if its nice to grow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeh man done the chunk mate tbh it was a bastard in veg very finaky but in flower it completely changed looking in my dairy aswell it finished at 83 days flower Lol not bad for a so called indica ay Lol...apart from that fookin beautiful smoke

It also liked low nute feeds a little too much and she's burning like a bitch and she likes the cal mag


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 29, 2013)

83 days worth it in the end then...im undecided on what to do on my next run all i know is i want an indica and the picture of the chunk is very appealing


----------



## moggggys (Apr 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My fucking tent doesn't fit in the loft (roof qube needed).
> 
> A roll of light tight, duct tape and a staple gun it is then!


exxxxxzctly the same shit here , loft is small as a bastard , almost the exact foot print of a light meaning id need to surf on top to feed um , my intent is mrf ( 6mm ) and a bazillion screws mixed in with loft boards and a relocation of the insulation , i have thought of some sort of inspection hatches but then i also think of whats in it for pigeons so its clear im not to be trusted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeh it was worth it but mine didn't look like the pic attitude shows Lol that's what made me go for the chunk aaswell and the read up.couldn't really reccomend a good pure indica I've never done a really nice 1 I'm into the hybrids and sativas mate


----------



## moggggys (Apr 29, 2013)

outdoor ,,,,, repotted today , m39 except far left which is train wreak , theres also a fair few behind the glass also


----------



## indikat (Apr 29, 2013)

wats evryone blazin tonite? juat scrumped so cheeseqake popcorn the exo dom pheno vaped it.....buzz gone completely shitty shit fuk ..how anoying, nothing like the promised smell well no cheese and indifferent high just a bit spaced out, this could be the opposite of wat im lookin for, the urkle dom pheno is lookin very good full autumn colours with bloodline veins...must be the bloodmeal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

Just smoking my ghost train haze mate the skinny more indica dom pheno and its a knockout struggled to get owt dome today at work ha ha.its clear headed though but couchlocking after about an hour


----------



## indikat (Apr 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just smoking my ghost train haze mate the skinny more indica dom pheno and its a knockout struggled to get owt dome today at work ha ha.its clear headed though but couchlocking after about an hour


very nice shawny u prob needed a bit o a rest anyways, best place for it is work specially considerin how much real work gets done in the grdn..mans gotta rest


----------



## indikat (Apr 29, 2013)

cool back on the plusberyy feelin much bttr, well TGA seems to have given me one of the best and one of the worst, fer me, weeds


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh mans gotta rest alright ha ha well I'm just gonna skin me another doobie now I think after me dinner


----------



## iiKode (Apr 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just smoking my ghost train haze mate the skinny more indica dom pheno and its a knockout struggled to get owt dome today at work ha ha.its clear headed though but couchlocking after about an hour


how many saw blades you go through choppin them down?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2013)

im smoking physco or kali or pe dunno or maybe all 3?? hmm choices choices..


----------



## moggggys (Apr 29, 2013)

and so todays update on mogs life

heating bloke showed up and banged a spanner against a pipe for 5 hrs , after this the heating is now working when you want it rather than a roll of the dice , 360 big ones later and a quick moan off the estate agent to say given its not been sorted through them they may not pay it , me i dont care , its feckin cold at 8 in the morning 

plants well here there are about 50 odd autos ready to do there thing , there a quick fill in grow under leds once relocated , ive also started a few off for here given the temps are slightly better so ill drop them out to feed the rabbits , the others are a shed load of clones be it purple maroc or f/dew or i cant remember ,,,, other stuff , theres also femmed m39 which are taking the royal piss being 3 foot already ( now fimmed ) and some afg hash that are silly bushy thanks to T5`s , theres also a few sweet105 repotted and already outside but im thinking my timing may have been poor for flowering , theres also the odd hash plant , T/wrealk also abound given the ease of cloning and theres a hint of cheese and nebular around the edges , i also want to kick the 105 site cloner into action to get a friggin grow on here but i suspect i already have planty of plants to crack on with without this , i fancy another 40 for the outdoor given the massive amount of land plus ive a couple of fantstic moms to play with so cant resist , one things for sure this year its going to be hard work but a blast


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how many saw blades you go through choppin them down?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ahhh just the 2 mate got the missis on it with me bless her shes so slow at trimming but getting better


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 29, 2013)

What seeds u jus dropped shawny mate? all blue dreams?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> iiKode said:
> 
> 
> > how many saw blades you go through choppin them down?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> exxxxxzctly the same shit here , loft is small as a bastard , almost the exact foot print of a light meaning id need to surf on top to feed um , my intent is mrf ( 6mm ) and a bazillion screws mixed in with loft boards and a relocation of the insulation , i have thought of some sort of inspection hatches but then i also think of whats in it for pigeons so its clear im not to be trusted


If I remove two upright struts, one at each side it'll fit in their gap OK but with a fight to put the tent up on my own.

If I just staple some plastic on the back of the struts and make a back and front to form a wedge shaped tent It's sorted, like you say it's a nice footprint as a triangle.
And it gives me a load more height to be honest, I might not have to cut the tip out of the big one.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2013)

you can ubuy attick tents but i stil wouldnt want to grow in any attick

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Roof-Qube-Grow-Tents/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry lads fuckin fell asleep on the sofa last night effin wrecked I was ha [email protected] badgers I've done 3 blue dream and 3 bubba kush gonna go with a nice indica this time and try and keep the best 2 for [email protected] ha ha the phantom seed you'll have to name it Houdini (don't know you spell it Lol) if it pops up ha ha ha


----------



## indikat (Apr 30, 2013)

nanas on the plush this morn choppity chop day 63 was so all good, I have got the "low yielding" pink pheno an hopin to get 8 dry by the looks o it mebbe more


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sorry lads fuckin fell asleep on the sofa last night effin wrecked I was ha [email protected] badgers I've done 3 blue dream and 3 bubba kush gonna go with a nice indica this time and try and keep the best 2 for [email protected] ha ha the phantom seed you'll have to name it Houdini (don't know you spell it Lol) if it pops up ha ha ha


Sweet, still waiting for 2 of mine to pop, 2 are ready for planting but wanna plant all 4 at the same time, gonna b gutted if there duds lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sweet, still waiting for 2 of mine to pop, 2 are ready for planting but wanna plant all 4 at the same time, gonna b gutted if there duds lol


Yeh man I'm sure they'll pop mate 2 of mine have broke the soil now oohhhh its all happening again comes so fast  what are you doing again mate my memories shit I get mixed up with folk on here lol


----------



## pon (Apr 30, 2013)

This week I have been mostly eating Gurkhas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

i'm trying to persuade the gaffer to scrub today and have a BBQ instead. he's saying it's only 10C but i'm going to keep trying haha that's positively tropical for the toon


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 30, 2013)

this place realy is dead now a days lol,don you will need to send a addy got a tester of that sweet and sour coming off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

pm'in you my email addy  looks nowt like the other sweet n sours i've seen so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

anyone having bother getting onto silkroad?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2013)

its been under attack for about the last week the road has mate. 
i hope this isnt the end of it, got some master kush ready to be ordered sat in my basket!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

ball lickers  who would want to hack the road lol. unless it's that lot who got away with millions of coins. wonder if they ever managed to get them spent


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2013)

was watching the forum last night and some idiot kept making threads saying 'this isnt all thats to come' shit like that, weather it was the actual attackers tho i dont know.
It was under attack last week and then after a day or 2 they had it sorted and we was back on. DPR updated saying they had upgraded security features and what not and the threat was no way severe and then offered 10% discount on any item on the road as a celebration, he even thanked the attackers for making them take the steps in security upgrades and kind of winded them up by the sound of it and now look what happens


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2013)

[youtube]aH5aq4V0Ywk[/youtube]

get your funk out !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

antagonising hackers. smooooth lol. i should get on the forum and have a look round.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2013)

The cheese auto is still looking good i trimmed off a lot of the lower bud sites that wouldnt get much light to allow her to focus on the top buds, i noticed quite a difference after only 24 hrs,
View attachment 2637552View attachment 2637553View attachment 2637554

the BLT is also looking nicer, the 4 main tops are getting stronger each day and i have been pinching the stems to strengthen them
View attachment 2637555View attachment 2637556View attachment 2637557

what u all think so far?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

nice training man. that cheese looks like a canny stretcher.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice training man. that cheese looks like a canny stretcher.


cheers mate, ive got the lights about 1 inch from top of cheese plant but i need to drop the plant down a cpl times a day cos it has grown between 1-2 inches per day for last 4 days, im hoping it slows down soon and focuses more on bud production


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

i've only limited experience with auto's but never really seen them stretch that much. that said i've seen pips of them go 6 months, lowryder 2 that was.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2013)

this is my 1st auto Don so not got any experience myself with these but on attitude it says grows between 50-75cm and its already 67cm at day 36, its supposed to finish in 75-90 days from seed but if it needs longer it will get it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2013)

bet its ya 1st and last auto m8 too!! ther sum stretch on that badboy


----------



## iiKode (Apr 30, 2013)

After ages of research, think im gonna leave my master kush go 10 weeks, didnt relise how much fatening up iv got to catch up with, im week 8 the last monday that passed, so 2 weeks and im game. actually 12 days 3 hours 48 minutes. cmon im not that excited.

The auto i had, was auto NL freebie, stretched up to 1.5ft id say, stopped growing around 40 days i think, then flowered from day 30 to 7 weeks after that, it was meant to be done but it wasnt. and i fucked that one up. its shit when you get freebies, you nerver know the breeder so cant find specific harvest times.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah dont think i'll be doing anymore autos after this unless i just chuck some in the garden outside


----------



## iiKode (Apr 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah dont think i'll be doing anymore autos after this unless i just chuck some in the garden outside


do what i done, pop ur beans sprout em and sell em fiver a pop, i made 20 quid from freebies so far. god they are probably dead now dont think the guy i sold em to know shit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2013)

the freebies are FREE for a reason..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

alright fellas well all 6 ofy seeds have sprouted they ain't out the shell yet but 2 morra we should see green  just about to retire to the shed for us you've guessed it a nice big fatty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> After ages of research, think im gonna leave my master kush go 10 weeks, didnt relise how much fatening up iv got to catch up with, im week 8 the last monday that passed, so 2 weeks and im game. actually 12 days 3 hours 48 minutes. cmon im not that excited.
> 
> The auto i had, was auto NL freebie, stretched up to 1.5ft id say, stopped growing around 40 days i think, then flowered from day 30 to 7 weeks after that, it was meant to be done but it wasnt. and i fucked that one up. its shit when you get freebies, you nerver know the breeder so cant find specific harvest times.


I thought they looked a bit skinny but I didn't want to dis hearten ya mate Lol you'll know when theve stopped fattening up


----------



## iiKode (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I thought they looked a bit skinny but I didn't want to dis hearten ya mate Lol you'll know when theve stopped fattening up


I thought because they have realy fattened up, i thought it was gonna go 9, but just done some research and the phenotype that looks like mine goes from 9-10 weeks, usually 10 1/2 weeks is around peek harvest time.

and lookin at ur forearms u got growin i relised mine are like tooth picks.
fuckers gonna be smoked before it gets to 10 weeks lol,

now i understand why you gotta go to the shed, brother came in yesterday tellin me he could smell me smokin it all the way down 3 floors, now i gotta sit freezin my cunt off next to a winda


----------



## iiKode (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I thought they looked a bit skinny but I didn't want to dis hearten ya mate Lol you'll know when theve stopped fattening up


ok there gandalf, whip up a flyin spiral joint in a paperplane and throw it north east, ill be waiting....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

Ha ha its on its way my friend I've done a tulip for ya Lol.I smoke outside cuz of the kids but the smell is another issue u wanna smell our work van it permanently stinks of green lmao. Yeh the longer u leave em the better well to an extent 10 week sounds good tho man 
Another thing is that u got a massive plant under a 400 I'm no expert but I don't think theyyl get huge anyways just because of sheer amount of bud but I'm sure the weight will still be there with all that mass lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man I'm sure they'll pop mate 2 of mine have broke the soil now oohhhh its all happening again comes so fast  what are you doing again mate my memories shit I get mixed up with folk on here lol


I'm running the blue dream haze mate
Lol


----------



## indikat (Apr 30, 2013)

Aye shawny I can see u cheech an chonging in the van pmsl, on plusberry scissor hash an off me nuts an grinnin like a fool, was gonna giv it another 5 days but she seems fat enough ( and nanas no option wiv young plant in there ) dence deep pink buds tasty too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2013)

shwaney u still smokin?? damn that quarter oz plants doing u well pal!! ahaha 

wats it like????


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2013)

about 1 week 3 days into 12/12.
hps bulb was plugged in just before for the light coming on at 9.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm running the blue dream haze mate
> Lol


Oh Yeh Lol fookin daft I am


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shwaney u still smokin?? damn that quarter oz plants doing u well pal!! ahaha
> 
> wats it like????


Ha ha A I'm on the last scrapes of it now mate Lol Yeh its very nice I'm just smoking the small one that I chopped earlier the best ones are still hanging mate but Yeh its v nice tackle blows me away anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> Aye shawny I can see u cheech an chonging in the van pmsl, on plusberry scissor hash an off me nuts an grinnin like a fool, was gonna giv it another 5 days but she seems fat enough ( and nanas no option wiv young plant in there ) dence deep pink buds tasty too


Ha ha u know this mate we were on the m6 in convoy the other day got on site and me mate who was following us said all he could smell all the way there was weed Pmsl ohhhh yyyeeaaahhhh!!!! Yeh get that bitch down if you got youngens around her Lol hmmm I wouldn't mind a try on that plush


----------



## moggggys (Apr 30, 2013)

if an auto goes 6 months its simply isnt an auto , never was , simply put if its not doing what its ment its fucked up genetics , cant be grower error because its got to be a genetic issue 

as for stretch hell yeah , cause they do , there just like any other plant but without a veg period , people mixing in hybrid or even sativa genetics means its bound to happen in some crosses , ill fess i have only grown a few cheese autos and the genetics were fuckin dire , one plant must have hit 4+ foot and yet it was lanky hell with bud sites miles from each other and managed to make sod all , oz and a half maybe of tasteless cheese looking but without the smell either , also as a final kick in the balls it had a degree of mold ( indoors multi grown under 4x600 ) , it robbed the decent plants of light , it was toss , thanks dinafem 

but other than this a well grown auto with decent genetics to start with will be as strong and as tasty as any other top flight seed strain without question , yeah theres some so so or plain shit autos out there as there are soso and wank normal strains , however its wrong to assume there all poor , wrong or ignorant  , its unfair to judge all autos by a small sample 

as for growing them 
indoors you can easily start any sativa strain off on 12/12 from the start , they will do there thing until week 3 when they will begin to flower as normal and go onto create a 2 foot plant ( or more ) knocking out between 1-2 oz , this is better in some ways that growing autos indoors as autos really require 18-6 so use more elec , some of this can be had back by the short flowering period of autos being the 2 months + a week or so depending , an 8 week flower will take around the 11 ..... ying and yang ,,,, autos however are a fuckin doddle to grow , its as simple as fresh decent soil , wait till you see hair before feeding , dont hit them too hard keeping ppm bellow 1200 and you simply cant fuck it up , no staking , no training , no dicking about just water say 10 times and chop 

so although indoors they do there thing fast and enable crops between inspections theres better yields to be had with regular , however if you run a veg and flower room you can get a crop out of that veg room , between waiting for the fregs to be done you can easily get a grow in or even just bang a couple into a corner and ignore , this is cant be ignored , anyone who says autos are toss then simply show me a crop from your veg room and ill shut up , until then ...... this is the veg room 


outdoors well you require a degree of luck , weather and temps make the difference , numbers make up for this at least so its possible , ive had a crop in april before outdoors but with the 4 degrees its to be tonight then forget it , as long as you get decent direct sunlight all day and the temps hover around the 15 then your in for a nice crop for sure , yields wont be anything to shout about but dont let that put you off , just scatter the country with the little wee bastards and enjoy the spoils knowing no-one else is able to get such an early outdoor crop 


interesting shot this 



the black pots are lowryder2 , the plants on the right are guerrilla gold , the couple of small bushy besties in the green pot in the centre are the fabled ruderalis ,,,, yes really


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2013)

thats the point with auos ther fucked up genetics, a photo dont go 6 moon let alone a auto,, fuck with gentics thats what happens


----------



## moggggys (Apr 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats the point with auos ther fucked up genetics, a photo dont go 6 moon let alone a auto,, fuck with gentics thats what happens



thing is there are companys taking the piss , there mixing auto genetics together without a real or clear understanding of gentics , there taking short cuts by back crossing like a bastard to try to get new auto gentics to the market , these fucks are running them to f4 with back crosses , this creates a gentic dead end and once someone S`1s them this genetic abnormality shows , precious few hit even f7 knowing full well on a straight forward cross f7 will still only be 92.5% autos , if i remember correctly the joint doctor run to F27 !!!! theres a bloody good reason his genetics are sound and consistent


----------



## indikat (Apr 30, 2013)

got a 9 am legit business meeting this am, the geexa is a total plank and has not done wat he promised, forgotton stuff an he dont smoke so no excuse, all in all an irritation to my day but its gotta be done so up early turn the vape to business setting ha ha a few degrees cooler...stay sharp Grower BS radar at full tilt an he dont know y i can read him like a book..propper freaks him out ha ha cant bullshit us lot too easily m8 as we is high and fully aware despite appearences to the contrary he he..have a good day all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

aye it was a bonkers plant, clearly all sativa and zero ruderalis to it. 60-70% looked done but it just kept throwing new pistils constantly. was alreet smoke in the end too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2013)

Bird round from the estate agents tomorrow and the house smells of fresh paint, all ways a strategic move.

The plants have been bagged up in the loft for 3 days with no light mind, I'll have to let em have a peek later.


----------



## ironman3online (May 1, 2013)

*Iron man 3 movie Download* | *Pain And Gain Movie Download*


----------



## pon (May 1, 2013)

TD on day 48 & cant remember t' others 


TD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

looks frosty pon 

i took these down last night.

View attachment 2638672View attachment 2638673View attachment 2638674View attachment 2638675View attachment 2638676View attachment 2638677


----------



## pon (May 1, 2013)

Frosty too Don it musta bin cold last night 
your bottom left pic looks to have a lot of new pubes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

aye i put that down to giving it pk late on. missed the ideal window. it's strong enough as is tho. and i'm brassic...


----------



## trichome 1 (May 1, 2013)

hi sorry about the quality of pics my webcam is useless lol my plants are healthy and green but the camera doesn't show this,my pots are 45"in diameter and the photos are growing soo fast the white rhino is now as wide as the pot but the superbud is wider and is growing very fast,the other plant is my bio diesel mass just over 3 weeks old and showing hairs already,ive got to veg these photos for another 6weeks!! I have tied them both to promote more of a bush and it is working very well as I have 7shoots on the superbud alone i am giving full strength nutes every other day and i mist every couple of hours especially the rhino as she hates the temps over 26c the superbud stinks already and so does the bio diesel mass,but the rhino smells almost minty??,im going to end up with a jungle by the time i flip


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2013)

Just Avin a dinner time tush ha ha nice pics lads lookin good keeobup the good work boys... Lol 6 of my seeds have sprouted now and cracked off the shells here we go


----------



## iiKode (May 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just Avin a dinner time tush ha ha nice pics lads lookin good keeobup the good work boys... Lol 6 of my seeds have sprouted now and cracked off the shells here we go


iv got 4 strong soldiers, we are on for flipping the same date mate...

That joint arrived, came an slapped me in the face this morning

you must hav an arm like a spear chucker....


----------



## indikat (May 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bird round from the estate agents tomorrow and the house smells of fresh paint, all ways a strategic move.
> 
> The plants have been bagged up in the loft for 3 days with no light mind, I'll have to let em have a peek later.


sorry Y are those veg plants, got any special smell proof methods up there, running carbon? as i hire a van which i would prfer not to do but thought my flowering plants would reek too much....plus drivin around with all that gear omg


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 1, 2013)

fucking typical m8 texts me saying he got some smoke but im short on money, and when i have the money no fucker has any


----------



## trichome 1 (May 1, 2013)

ive just realised ive got another 14-16 weeks till my photos are going to be ready!! in hindsight I shouldn't of started my bio diesel as I have to wait till she finishes till I can flip the photos,has anyone ever grown the first month or so on 18/6 then flipped an auto 12/12 for the rest? or will the yield be affected a lot,coz I want to flip the photos a bit earlier than 6 weeks as they are massive already,they have been vegging for about 8 weeks and I don't want the photos to get out of hand lol,im not too worried with space but im concerned that my 600w light wont penetrate the plants if they get too big


----------



## iiKode (May 1, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive just realised ive got another 14-16 weeks till my photos are going to be ready!! in hindsight I shouldn't of started my bio diesel as I have to wait till she finishes till I can flip the photos,has anyone ever grown the first month or so on 18/6 then flipped an auto 12/12 for the rest? or will the yield be affected a lot,coz I want to flip the photos a bit earlier than 6 weeks as they are massive already,they have been vegging for about 8 weeks and I don't want the photos to get out of hand lol,im not too worried with space but im concerned that my 600w light wont penetrate the plants if they get too big


we all told you autos were shit, i done the exact same thing.


----------



## indikat (May 1, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> ive just realised ive got another 14-16 weeks till my photos are going to be ready!! in hindsight I shouldn't of started my bio diesel as I have to wait till she finishes till I can flip the photos,has anyone ever grown the first month or so on 18/6 then flipped an auto 12/12 for the rest? or will the yield be affected a lot,coz I want to flip the photos a bit earlier than 6 weeks as they are massive already,they have been vegging for about 8 weeks and I don't want the photos to get out of hand lol,im not too worried with space but im concerned that my 600w light wont penetrate the plants if they get too big


dont worry trich i can help u out wiv that one if ya need it, over 8 weeks and still final height 5 foot, u have to pinch out tops to get crowns you can tie down the stretch its a right laugh but u may have to feed the beast like never b4, silly yield potential nice


----------



## trichome 1 (May 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> we all told you autos were shit, i done the exact same thing.


I cant say whether auto's are shit or not as this is my first one but they do have a place in a grow if thought out enough,if you plan to veg for 8-10 weeks then put a couple of autos in so they will provide smoke for when you flip,but I would never just grow autos unless there was one that would rival photos for yield and quality,i think in time autos will be really good but half the fun is is flipping, topping and training and you cannot do any to autos, what was the yield off your auto? my target to begin with was 8oz off my two plants but this was with a screen but ive chosen to not put a screen in and just keep doing lst to promote an even canopy,does anyone regularly pull 4oz a plant or is it an unrealistic target.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv got 4 strong soldiers, we are on for flipping the same date mate...
> 
> That joint arrived, came an slapped me in the face this morning
> 
> you must hav an arm like a spear chucker....



Ha ha an arm like quagmire when he gets trapped in Lol... Yeh I'm up for that I'm doing 8 week veg if alls OK mate


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more bush than an 80's razzle. that you back on line then sambo?


lol i was thinking razzle??? razzle whats that then i clicked fuck nos how i 4got good ol razzle shit ive had a few tugs in me youth over a razzle mag or 3 lol no don still no online get reconnected on the 9th, av gone back with bt tad on the expensive side but my gripe has been im paying for net,tv etc at 2 locations at least with bt i can use there free wifi spots.



Mastergrow said:


> how long u reckon they'll take m8?
> 
> the only exo and psycho I have left that I'm waitin to take cuts off is a little on the fucked side, think humidity and heat have fucked with them, they been in a m8s cupboard for weeks now. If I work with them and get them good and healthy will they still be good for cuts? One has mostly 3 fingered leaves but I know Ill get them good again, just wondering if the clones that come off it will still be good?? This what happens when u chop a load and get fuckin lazy, doin my nut in waitin for these, was nearly goina pop a load off seeds te fuck


the person i got em off is chopping them at 8wks but dont matter if it was a 14wk sativa he would still chop em at 8 lol im gonna let them go 9wk but with a 2wk ripen to make shore, the exo and pyscho will be fine get em back to a cloneable health and the clones will grow like they always have.



IC3M4L3 said:


> the freebies are FREE for a reason..


this is a freebie, from a £25 attitude order dont even no what strain it is just thought fuck it will grow her seeing as its free.


----------



## trichome 1 (May 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> dont worry trich i can help u out wiv that one if ya need it, over 8 weeks and still final height 5 foot, u have to pinch out tops to get crowns you can tie down the stretch its a right laugh but u may have to feed the beast like never b4, silly yield potential nice


cheers m8,they are on full strength now and loving it,ive now stopped shitting bricks every 5mins when I hear the helicopters overhead lol, I will have to pinch out the tops probally in a month as I only have 6.5ft height to work with,these are going to monsters especially the superbud


----------



## newuserlol (May 1, 2013)

ive ordered a few things from growel and get there lil catalog thing sent to me when its out, 1 came today n i see this yman http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-final.html thats the stuff u keep going on about aint it? 72quid a ltr!


----------



## iiKode (May 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ha ha an arm like quagmire when he gets trapped in Lol... Yeh I'm up for that I'm doing 8 week veg if alls OK mate


when do you start the 8 week veg, or do you count from seed?, get on skype aswell/.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

Trich1 bin the bio diesel and crack on with the photos, you'll be better off long term. In the pocket too.

Alreet sambo man, haha aye razzle was class, reet dorty bitches. I doubt they even still going. Plenty free smut online these days. As for paying for tv n net look into card sharing and bouncing virgin codes in different regions. My pals been at it donkeys. Couple of ton for the box and a bit for a hooky modem is all you need. Though he's also got a fuck off statelite dish on his roof. I keep asking if he can get control at the airport lol.

don't need the dish for tv if you got a virgin into your gaff. Guess you're not in their coverage if you've gone bt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry Y are those veg plants, got any special smell proof methods up there, running carbon? as i hire a van which i would prfer not to do but thought my flowering plants would reek too much....plus drivin around with all that gear omg


They were vegging, they're getting flipped soon as she's fucked off again.
I think I'll finish em off in the attic, I've got 30m of plastic sheeting and a staple gun to play with.

They're just wrapped in bags, there's enough natural airflow up there for it not to need the fan/filter on for a visit.
Last time she came they were 2 weeks in flower and were no bother either from the night before, another day and it would have started to come into the bedrooms I reckon.


----------



## trichome 1 (May 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Trich1 bin the bio diesel and crack on with the photos, you'll be better off long term. In the pocket too.
> 
> Alreet sambo man, haha aye razzle was class, reet dorty bitches. I doubt they even still going. Plenty free smut online these days. As for paying for tv n net look into card sharing and bouncing virgin codes in different regions. My pals been at it donkeys. Couple of ton for the box and a bit for a hooky modem is all you need. Though he's also got a fuck off statelite dish on his roof. I keep asking if he can get control at the airport lol.
> 
> don't need the dish for tv if you got a virgin into your gaff. Guess you're not in their coverage if you've gone bt.


 I tried to give the bio diesel to my bro today lol, if I cant give it to some1 then I will just carry on but I have learned not to grow autos with photos again,at least if I keep it in 6 weeks I will have some bud from the diesel I just hope it is good quality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

Aye 6 weeks at least you'll have something smokable eh. Wouldn't be the end of the world finishing it for 3-4 weeks 12/12


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 1, 2013)

all right there guys got a small problem that may require sum of your guys opinions if u would all be so kind to help


----------



## trichome 1 (May 1, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> all right there guys got a small problem that may require sum of your guys opinions if u would all be so kind to help


I will try and help you I if I can,what is the problem


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 1, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I will try and help you I if I can,what is the problem


thanks mate one of my plants has small holes in one of its leafs they are just on one leaf of one plants also one on the leafs has grown 2gether like its kinda of deformed


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

small holes, check for pillars, it may just be a tear in the leaf though. And deformed leaves will be from the plants genetics, sometimes a lack of certain micro elements can cause leaves to mishape.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2013)

Small holes = better air circulation )


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 2, 2013)

moggggys said:


> exxxxxzctly the same shit here , loft is small as a bastard , almost the exact foot print of a light meaning id need to surf on top to feed um , my intent is mrf ( 6mm ) and a bazillion screws mixed in with loft boards and a relocation of the insulation , i have thought of some sort of inspection hatches but then i also think of whats in it for pigeons so its clear im not to be trusted



haha nice 2 know am not the only who had no sense when gettin a tent for there loft . anyone know why a myt have small tiny holes in one of my leafs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2013)

You can get a loft tent made specially


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 2, 2013)

did nae ken that like am new to this shit where can u get them bud ?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 2, 2013)

ken likes lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

dog boobies





deep blue F4





peace DST


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 2, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ken likes lol


still dosent help me with the holes in my leafs u got any ideas likes eh lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

can't argue with frost like that D 

those pips are on sale til end of friday peeps BB


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

do you have a pic?



Rachel Tension said:


> still dosent help me with the holes in my leafs u got any ideas likes eh lol


----------



## iiKode (May 2, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> still dosent help me with the holes in my leafs u got any ideas likes eh lol


furryboots kenfit.....


----------



## iiKode (May 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can't argue with frost like that D
> 
> those pips are on sale til end of friday peeps BB


Think im gonna have to give the dog a run, will be on my list it looks so good...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

She's fucked off and I'm clean for another 6 months, pull all the skeletons back out of the closet!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

sweet news man. your fella with that pollen come through? i've just flung the fingerez into a 25L dwc bucket this week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

It was supposed to be in the post a week back, I'll PM him later and see what the crack is.

I've told him to fecking stick it under a shitty cfl in the house, clone it and send it to the fairy for a sack of beans out of it back.

He's slack though, what can you do? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

hahaha stoners eh. 

a lad in my office came in yesterday with a bag of cinderella his dealer had vac packed and frozen, said his dealer had frozen and forgotten about a K of the stuff  it had no smell but smoked fine. i'd forgotten how racy that stuff is. 

i've got enough plants at the moment as is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

I might get some beans popped this week, I'll have to see how this loft tent building goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

you panda filming it aye?


----------



## iiKode (May 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I might get some beans popped this week, I'll have to see how this loft tent building goes.


what size of light you usin? do you have veg and flower? or you waitin till you can get another place for that?

id be too scared to try anything in my loft.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you panda filming it aye?


As we speak.

The landing window is blocked, the girls are in the bath and the staple gun is loaded. 

Said the serial killer to the cop.



iiKode said:


> what size of light you usin? do you have veg and flower? or you waitin till you can get another place for that?
> 
> id be too scared to try anything in my loft.


I've got a 600w and a 400w, a tent and this loft space when I've finished. I only have 1 filter which is the problem though, need a 4".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

Dexter styleee....


----------



## drgrowshit (May 2, 2013)

wind burn off your fan?pics


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

roads back up. has anyone ordered 100 or more garrys before?
can get 100 for £400 from a vendor i'd be safe going with, they all go for £10 a pop here.


----------



## iiKode (May 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dexter styleee....


30th june, it start up again last season, he gets caught, he was gonna get caught in season 7, but they decided to extend it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

2 timer that's what escrow is for man 

Ikode I've watched them all so far. Writers are stringing it out a bit much. Best seasons 1/2/ the trinity killer Arthur Mitchell, was fuckin cold that one.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

ya i'm cool with buying them and the vendor i've purchased from a good few times, just not sure how and if 100 of em would make it to me ok.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

well if 10 made it why wouldn't a ton? i just ordered a hundred blues n a bag of tamz. just don't FE. I know what your saying knowing where your at. gotta weigh up if 600 bones is worth the risk.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> ya i'm cool with buying them and the vendor i've purchased from a good few times, just not sure how and if 100 of em would make it to me ok.


I had 50 come thru a couple weeks ago, also ordered 50 of the 25i tabs and got an extra 50 sent as a little bonus, folk here are lovin the tabs too


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

i suppose 100 all packed up nice and neat in his heat seal packaging wouldn't take up more room then say a few grams of buds. i think it will be worth the pop, just checked the price and its down to 370 for em. he's even doing 250 of em for 800 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

real monies in pressing your own  grit's cheap enough on the road.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

is that the most youve had come through so far mg? how did they arrive just in a jiffy?

yeah i bet don! i wouldnt even attempt it mate i'd have everyone that took them off me dead or in hospital that night i reckon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

that 25i looks well dicey. easy to do too much from what i'm reading. stronger than acid but almost instant effect from under the tongue on a blotter. that's some shiz.

looked it up there's a press on the rd for 26.67 coins you can buy a new one for less ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> is that the most youve had come through so far mg? how did they arrive just in a jiffy?
> 
> yeah i bet don! i wouldnt even attempt it mate i'd have everyone that took them off me dead or in hospital that night i reckon!


Aye m8, that's the way they came. That's the most so far

@don, I read some shit sayin it's easy to take too much but from what I've seen of them they seem alright. Seen a guy eating 7 one night and didn't seem too bad but also seen a guy eat 1 and he had to leave the room, he say every time someone spoke he could see the words in a speech bubble and the colours of the words kept changing lol, got too much for him.
Most people here love them, one guys eatin loads off them, walkin about eating them all day and you couldnt tell a thing but he says he's fucked, must be doin something or he would be buyin them
takes about 30-40 mins to come up, ur meant to keep them between ur lip and gum for about 20 mins, seen some guys forget and it's still in there when there eating there next one lol

i also took the 25i you snort, now that's pretty much instant. Good buzz just like comin up on pills I thot, the guy says not to mix the red and blue stuff one of my mates sniff some red, then blue, then both together along with some MDMA and a few pills and he's still good


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2013)

Talkin bout all these drugs has ic3 been on today the druggie cunt lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

Half way through and I've run out of fucking staples, Don's law.

Vape and a walk to Wilko's then.


----------



## tuone (May 2, 2013)

Im doing an outdoors one, im soaking seeds 10 hrs then popping them using a nail, then when 1 mm of stalk is there next day, getting grey drinking straws that i slit down the side so they can expand, and planting them in the ground and putting a seed at the bottom of each straw. should keep the birds and snails a way a couple of weeks till they are more plantey looking. i have a forest clearing, with scrub, entrance through woods, i made a big hole in the scrub, one of my automatics made 400 seeds last year so i will have a fair number to sow, only issues will be getting eaten, dry and mouldy


----------



## iiKode (May 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 timer that's what escrow is for man
> 
> Ikode I've watched them all so far. Writers are stringing it out a bit much. Best seasons 1/2/ the trinity killer Arthur Mitchell, was fuckin cold that one.


yeah, that guy was fuckin mad, i like season 1, but the last one was ok, hates s6 tho was just utter shyte.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2013)

tuone said:


> Im doing an outdoors one, im soaking seeds 10 hrs then popping them using a nail, then when 1 mm of stalk is there next day, getting grey drinking straws that i slit down the side so they can expand, and planting them in the ground and putting a seed at the bottom of each straw. should keep the birds and snails a way a couple of weeks till they are more plantey looking. i have a forest clearing, with scrub, entrance through woods, i made a big hole in the scrub, one of my automatics made 400 seeds last year so i will have a fair number to sow, only issues will be getting eaten, dry and mouldy


Why not just start them off indoors and save all the fuckin hassle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

tuone said:


> then popping them using a nail


How many have you fucked doing that?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2013)

Alright ladies how are we all.. I'm a sad man today one of my babies didn't make it so I've had to pop another on the go think it wasy fault tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Talkin bout all these drugs has ic3 been on today the druggie cunt lol!


fucking prik!! i can stop taking drugs,, UL ALWAYS BE A PADDY CUNT! lmao


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2013)

tuone said:


> Im doing an outdoors one, im soaking seeds 10 hrs then popping them using a nail, then when 1 mm of stalk is there next day, getting grey drinking straws that i slit down the side so they can expand, and planting them in the ground and putting a seed at the bottom of each straw. should keep the birds and snails a way a couple of weeks till they are more plantey looking. i have a forest clearing, with scrub, entrance through woods, i made a big hole in the scrub, one of my automatics made 400 seeds last year so i will have a fair number to sow, only issues will be getting eaten, dry and mouldy


interesting but i dont quite follow so help me out here...u soak then nail seeds then next day "stalk" appears, when does the tap root show wiv this method? and the straw stays on fer 2 weeks ffs what the plant grows thru the straw ??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2013)

Any fellow growers selling a HPS? im looking to upgrade from my cfls and thought i'd try here 1st. ideally im looking for a 250w or 400w to do up to 4 plants but i would also take a 600w and use a larger setup maybe 8 plants if i can. im on a tight budget so if i cant sort anything here im gonna need to try ebay which im not a fan of. any help is appreciated. GB


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Any fellow growers selling a HPS? im looking to upgrade from my cfls and thought i'd try here 1st. ideally im looking for a 250w or 400w to do up to 4 plants but i would also take a 600w and use a larger setup maybe 8 plants if i can. im on a tight budget so if i cant sort anything here im gonna need to try ebay which im not a fan of. any help is appreciated. GB


so bawsically ur after a hps then just not a 1k,, u can get 250 lights on fleabay cheap

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-250W-Grow-Light-Kit-Ballast-Euro-Reflector-250-watt-hps-Hps-Bulb-/251241410854?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a7f27b126

if u cant afford 58 qwid then ur in the wrong game pal


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so bawsically ur after a hps then just not a 1k,, u can get 250 lights on fleabay cheap
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-250W-Grow-Light-Kit-Ballast-Euro-Reflector-250-watt-hps-Hps-Bulb-/251241410854?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a7f27b126
> 
> if u cant afford 58 qwid then ur in the wrong game pal


i can afford one on ebay just the shops round here are looking for £100 for 1 and i aint paying that, i just dont like ordering things like that on ebay but looks like thats my best option for now


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 2, 2013)

things like that pay for themselves after one grow, wouldnt worry about ordering stuff like on the internet it all comes labelled different


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> roads back up. has anyone ordered 100 or more garrys before?
> can get 100 for £400 from a vendor i'd be safe going with, they all go for £10 a pop here.


JOR TMNT? would be better of getting mandy a lot more money to be made there


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> JOR TMNT? would be better of getting mandy a lot more money to be made there


not sure what TMNT is. money wise most likely but i wont be having 10's of grams of that being delivered lol the jibbys will be alot more subtle coming through the mail.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 2, 2013)

ninja turtles i was checking them out b4 aswell, dutch suppliers are far more cheaper its unreal but i feel more secure on a uk vendor shame the guy only does 100


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

Itching I tell thee...


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ninja turtles i was checking them out b4 aswell, dutch suppliers are far more cheaper its unreal but i feel more secure on a uk vendor shame the guy only does 100


yup thats them. he does up to 250 of them mate.

1 week, few days 12/12


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Itching I tell thee...
> 
> View attachment 2640909
> View attachment 2640910
> View attachment 2640911


quality construction wiv decent timber...shame about the dado rail ..


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 2, 2013)

i know yeah shame he dont do 25/50 i would be more comfortable getting that than 100
i see that little runt pulled through lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> quality construction wiv decent timber...shame about the dado rail ..


Aye, me pipes. 

There'll be a sheet over them by the time I'm done, it's the water pump on the right that's pissing me off.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 2, 2013)

she's doing sound mate. that ones far right in the pic, deffo a little smaller than the others.
lowest sets of fans yellowing off on all the girls, upped the feed to full dose and am not seeing it creep up anymore touch wood.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2013)

yer mad if your not insulating the actual roof over that i tell ye.. buy sum slabs of kingspan and just stik em up in the gaps between rafters 

order that of ebay m8 ther discreet then just upgarde after 1st grow,, it comes with red spec bulb so buy a mh for veg ul get 2- under that 250 easy 3 if u wanna push it..


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2013)

Just wondering what the health costs are for smoking attic insulation :-\


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

Bet its safer than that grit weed guff from a while back. Mmmm silica


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Any fellow growers selling a HPS? im looking to upgrade from my cfls and thought i'd try here 1st. ideally im looking for a 250w or 400w to do up to 4 plants but i would also take a 600w and use a larger setup maybe 8 plants if i can. im on a tight budget so if i cant sort anything here im gonna need to try ebay which im not a fan of. any help is appreciated. GB


400w kit with both bulbs for £70.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MH-HPS-Hydroponic-400W-Grow-Light-Kit-Ballast-Euro-Reflector-400-watt-Bulb-/281075119695?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item417161f64f


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

Morning Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

Morning ripper you flipping today or more work to do. Bet you get better reception on the roger mellie with all the extra wires up there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2013)

Easy lads I like your little loft set up yorkie right on the hatch.I'm just one break smoking some of me haze ahhh its a nice smoke and hasn't had the cure yet


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

morning 

got a real bad toothache and dentist said it was too infected to pull out so need antibiotics n fairly strong 1s too, says on the box not to drink with them but like a cunt i was on the vods last night and its me 4th day on the anti b's today so they are well into me system fucking felt sooooo ill this morning, deffo wasnt just the drink cause didnt drink all that much spewed up for ages before thinking food would help so dragged meself to spoons spewing on the walk to here, and prettty certain im gonna have to dash to the toilets soon too spew some more lol

Metronidazole 400mg is the name of the antibiotics, deffo dont driink with them arrrrghhhhhh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2013)

Get some clove oil or some oragel extra strength there's nothing worse than toothache man nasty shit.I've had some nasty antibiotics once they made me heave after taking em fuck drinkin on em lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

this is beyond clove oil etc m8, codeine tabs are barely touching the pain well they wasnt the edge has been taken off it now ive been on these antibiotic for a few day.


----------



## pon (May 3, 2013)

Morning - I feel rough - I could do with a few ciders & some metronidazole.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2013)

Morning growers how are we all today? school run done, so sitting with a nice cuppa tea and a fat kief J with the tunes on chill time till 3pm,


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

its ok peoples panic over lol that last dash that i thought would be a spew was actually a huge shit, feeling loads better now spew,food,shit cleansed.....


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this is beyond clove oil etc m8, codeine tabs are barely touching the pain well they wasnt the edge has been taken off it now ive been on these antibiotic for a few day.


Sounds ruff m8, nothing worse than the toothache. My m8 has really bad teeth, got 11 pulled out in the one day lol, think he's only got about 4 real teeth left and he still gets bother with abscesses every few months, he says he's goin to get the rest pulled out te fuck. Any time I had the toothache I always got pain killers called something like tylites or something, they always done the job, tho to a man of your caliber sambo there'd probly be like smarties to you lol


----------



## pon (May 3, 2013)

Nowt like a good shite 
What's the difference between a good shite & a good shag? you dont have to cuddle a shite for 20mins afterwards.


newuserlol said:


> its ok peoples panic over lol that last dash that i thought would be a spew was actually a huge shit, feeling loads better now spew,food,shit cleansed.....


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its ok peoples panic over lol that last dash that i thought would be a spew was actually a huge shit, feeling loads better now spew,food,shit cleansed.....


Like a new man now, just need another bottle of vod and ur good to go lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds ruff m8, nothing worse than the toothache. My m8 has really bad teeth, got 11 pulled out in the one day lol, think he's only got about 4 real teeth left and he still gets bother with abscesses every few months, he says he's goin to get the rest pulled out te fuck. Any time I had the toothache I always got pain killers called something like tylites or something, they always done the job, tho to a man of your caliber sambo there'd probly be like smarties to you lol


it is rough mg, they have tried taking the fucker out twice but each time after the max injections u are allowed was still shit loads of pain and couldnt do it, second time i was left with me whole left side of me face totally numb for 6hrs! i told the cunt he aint doing that again n i wana be put out for it so am waiting for the hosp to make contact n go get it done.

ive had a few teeth out and few fillings but dunno what it is, especially after that numb face for 6hr ive developed a proper fear of the dentist now was gonna order a load of benzos if they wasnt gonna put me asleep for it lol

that parcel still says being progressed through the network lol no letter yet? is the new address ok? things getting through? im taking clones again in the next few days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

codeine on a bad belly is almost as daft as boozing on antibio's you looper. have a spliff n sit doon for an hour.

toothache is fuckin naughty, that and back pain are probably as bad as it gets for pain you can't ignore


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> codeine on a bad belly is almost as daft as boozing on antibio's you looper. have a spliff n sit doon for an hour.
> 
> toothache is fuckin naughty, that and back pain are probably as bad as it gets for pain you can't ignore


the codeine i no m8, i carnt take them unless ive just eaten but i didnt really expect it with the antibio's fuck i felt rough this morning lol ive never really been 1 for weed as a painkiller not that i dont beleive it just never really used it meself like that, but got some long cured well grown critical mass when the tooth 1st started and in 19yrs of smoking dope 1st time i truely felt its painkilling side, the cm was heavy couchlock and really did help but soon ran out lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it is rough mg, they have tried taking the fucker out twice but each time after the max injections u are allowed was still shit loads of pain and couldnt do it, second time i was left with me whole left side of me face totally numb for 6hrs! i told the cunt he aint doing that again n i wana be put out for it so am waiting for the hosp to make contact n go get it done.
> 
> ive had a few teeth out and few fillings but dunno what it is, especially after that numb face for 6hr ive developed a proper fear of the dentist now was gonna order a load of benzos if they wasnt gonna put me asleep for it lol
> 
> that parcel still says being progressed through the network lol no letter yet? is the new address ok? things getting through? im taking clones again in the next few days.


No letters yet m8 lol, the new addys all good, had a few things thru the door. So couple of weeks time well try again, I'm just gettin this exo and psychosis back tonite, set everything up yesterday for them so a couple of weeks and they'll be flying then I'm back at it and can't fuckin wait lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

aye it's funny I was explaining to my lass just this morning, she's getting chronic pain in her shoulders, long story short they took her off the steroids for her asthma and now she's getting pains every time she breaths deep. she didn't want to take the codeines i was offering as she thought they'd fuck her up for uni. if you take em recreationally they'll spin you out but if you r in pain it just takes the edge off. 

I'm with you though I've never used weed for painkilling properties.


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

im taking 30mg codeine phosphate and not together but co-codemol the 30mg 1s tho, both where prescribed for bad pain not mine, child-birth and chrons disease but like ya say don all they do is take the edge off i dont really find em very good painkillers, give me some oxycontin any day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

i've not tried oxy's, you like m they must be good though haha. if it wasn't toothache I'd suggest getting a load of mandy. last thing you want is grinding ya gums


----------



## newuserlol (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've not tried oxy's, you like m they must be good though haha. if it wasn't toothache I'd suggest getting a load of mandy. last thing you want is grinding ya gums


lmao at the mandy dont think that would help right now, the oxy's are wicked just highly addictive and very expensive bout £25 for 1 40mg tab from the road last time i brought em that 1 tab will last all day and night tho with no tolerance and if you dont take the slow release off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

say whaaaaaat 1 tab for 25 nicker. christ on a bike that's pricey. i just got a load of blues and tamz off chillzon3. generics but for the price who gives a monkeys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

friday bitches!

View attachment 2641565View attachment 2641566View attachment 2641567View attachment 2641568View attachment 2641569View attachment 2641570View attachment 2641571


----------



## maximussharky (May 3, 2013)

hi everyone. glad to see people from uk are on here. iam new and just joind today. iam just starting up got me seeds today russian#2. doing a outdoor in a green house just in compost from da asda got some nutrients for when they start flowering. they are auto. ive never done a grow before. i would apreciate any advise i just want to keep things simple. soil/water/food. iam planting straight in the soil not germing. could you please let me know what this strain is like for pests mould ect. thankyou. o ye newuserlol have you tried tramadol or dyhdrocodien much better stuff i currently suffer with ifections in my jaw bone due to plates and a tooth needs drilling out by ozzy long story anyway find these work good especially together the are both opiate based but addictive so dont over do it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

anyone having grief getting on SR? the normal onion url isn't letting me in so I used the onion.to link which times out. not too arsed like i'm only paying not buying


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

ive been on today, do you purchase of uk vendors or? im in two minds to try some1 abroad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

aye i've managed it now. I use uk for blues n benzo's but md/'s n toot go Dutch. they have the best shit and I've not had owt go missing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you flipping today or more work to do. Bet you get better reception on the roger mellie with all the extra wires up there.


I've the lights to hang, put a door on and patch the gaps then I'm done.
I should have em settled in a couple of hours.

Just gave the Fingerez mother and the GK x Psycho a good dousing with Tria spray while they're sat in the bath.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

cheers just what i wanted to hear, was just looking at some little ones from dutch


----------



## indikat (May 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the codeine i no m8, i carnt take them unless ive just eaten but i didnt really expect it with the antibio's fuck i felt rough this morning lol ive never really been 1 for weed as a painkiller not that i dont beleive it just never really used it meself like that, but got some long cured well grown critical mass when the tooth 1st started and in 19yrs of smoking dope 1st time i truely felt its painkilling side, the cm was heavy couchlock and really did help but soon ran out lol


I use it fer pain relief every day, couldnt fukin walk far otherwise an every pharmo shite is poison imfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've the lights to hang, put a door on and patch the gaps then I'm done.
> I should have em settled in a couple of hours.
> 
> Just gave the Fingerez mother and the GK x Psycho a good dousing with Tria spray while they're sat in the bath.


so does this tria whatisname work in veg then i take it?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 3, 2013)

what strains has everyone got on the go then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so does this tria whatisname work in veg then i take it?


Yeah, it should really be used through veg so the plant has time to put out more bud sites before filling em up.

If you spray a mother with it then the clones are supposed to be stronger, more productive and root faster.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what strains has everyone got on the go then?


'Two Toke Killer' and 'Grape Kush x Exodus Psychosis'.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> cheers just what i wanted to hear, was just looking at some little ones from dutch


If your looking at wee ones red eye them red dragons/mortal combats are really good pills, can't mine who I got them off but fuck I haven't had pills that good yet of the road. Dunno if I'd take them goin out somewhere tho, there more ones for a house cos they put u on ur ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, it should really be used through veg so the plant has time to put out more bud sites before filling em up.
> If you spray a mother with it then the clones are supposed to be stronger, more productive and root faster.


sounds a belter man. you going to do a control or going all in?


drgrowshit said:


> what strains has everyone got on the go then?


DOG, psychosis, psycho killer, dippy ellsy, smelly fingerez, critical jack, smelly berry


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds a belter man. you going to do a control or going all in


This time's for the shit-n-giggles just to see what happens, next time I plan to do side by side with a control.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If your looking at wee ones red eye them red dragons/mortal combats are really good pills, can't mine who I got them off but fuck I haven't had pills that good yet of the road. Dunno if I'd take them goin out somewhere tho, there more ones for a house cos they put u on ur ass


yeah they look good got my eye on a few others aswell might just get a mix im greedy like that, you get them of a dutch supplier


----------



## drgrowshit (May 3, 2013)

critical jack i done that one don,good stone smells like pickled onion crisps lol ill see if can find pics


----------



## gaztoth (May 3, 2013)

think thatsthe critical jack don


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> yeah they look good got my eye on a few others aswell might just get a mix im greedy like that, you get them of a dutch supplier


Me and a m8 have tried a few off there. White speakers, party flocks, defqons, Ferraris, nintendos, skulls, red dragons and so far the red dragons have been the best IMO, so if ur ordering a selection def get a RD in ther somewer

and I would say most of them wer dutch


----------



## drgrowshit (May 3, 2013)

i remember green play stations wooooowh


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

there some of the ones i was thinking of, i was only going to get a mix cause i dont feel comfortable getting one big order 3 small orders seems better i think


----------



## The2TimEr (May 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> there some of the ones i was thinking of, i was only going to get a mix cause i dont feel comfortable getting one big order 3 small orders seems better i think


you making orders are you mate? got the coins sorted n that? would have thought you'd be all over the weed, UK vendors doin top bud cheapish nowdays.
i had a message back from my guy saying not to worry he's sent plenty packages with 100 - 250 jibs at a time and have never failed yet so i'm gonna go ahead with 100, not till end of june tho.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 3, 2013)

best with different one at first so you can pick a best


----------



## Mastergrow (May 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you making orders are you mate? got the coins sorted n that? would have thought you'd be all over the weed, UK vendors doin top bud cheapish nowdays.
> i had a message back from my guy saying not to worry he's sent plenty packages with 100 - 250 jibs at a time and have never failed yet so i'm gonna go ahead with 100, not till end of june tho.


What ones u goin for? The 50 I got wer nintendos


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you making orders are you mate? got the coins sorted n that? would have thought you'd be all over the weed, UK vendors doin top bud cheapish nowdays.
> i had a message back from my guy saying not to worry he's sent plenty packages with 100 - 250 jibs at a time and have never failed yet so i'm gonna go ahead with 100, not till end of june tho.


was thinking about it yeah its my birthday in a couple of weeks so wouldnt mind something for that


----------



## The2TimEr (May 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What ones u goin for? The 50 I got wer nintendos


he's got them ninja turtles at the moment, not the strongest but they're all getting sold anyway, will prob keep a few of em. by end of june he could have somethin else in.



redeye jedi88 said:


> was thinking about it yeah its my birthday in a couple of weeks so wouldnt mind something for that


sounds good like i said tho you need a card reader to be able to buy coins, mine took a couple weeks to arrive.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> he's got them ninja turtles at the moment, not the strongest but they're all getting sold anyway, will prob keep a few of em. by end of june he could have somethin else in.
> 
> 
> sounds good like i said tho you need a card reader to be able to buy coins, mine took a couple weeks to arrive.


all set up pal just need to put some dollar in my account so i can make a purchase, was hoping to do it today so i could have some smoke early next week being bank holiday and that


----------



## The2TimEr (May 3, 2013)

soundos! yeh the earlier you get an order in the more likely yours will be sent out first on tuesday and you could get it wednesday, if not thursday. getting my order in sunday for some more cheeze !!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

i wanted to do it today coins are low atm compared to what they was the other day hopefully they stay like that for a while im gona have to wait till tuesday now cause im working monday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2013)

SO ANYONE GOT ANY OLD CONSOLES FOR ME?> nes? SNES? gameboy/advance/pocket/sp??? ANYTHING ALONG THOSE LINES

and holy fuk wats with all the n00bs on the thread??? like vermin i tell ye!! 

the lads been charged for my burgling me house!!! fuk uuu cunt,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO ANYONE GOT ANY OLD CONSOLES FOR ME?> nes? SNES? gameboy/advance/pocket/sp??? ANYTHING ALONG THOSE LINES
> 
> and holy fuk wats with all the n00bs on the thread??? like vermin i tell ye!!
> 
> the lads been charged for my burgling me house!!! fuk uuu cunt,


why do ya want one of them? i came across a nintendo 64 with a couple of controllers and a good few games when i was going through my garage a while back the one game i wanted to play was mario kart and its the only game fuckin missing


----------



## The2TimEr (May 3, 2013)

my mate put 0.93 coins my silk road account a few days ago and they were worth 80 quid. today they are worth 55 quid. told him to order straight away but the silly cunt didnt listen and now is well short for what he wanted.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

gutted man gona have to hope they go up again so he dont lose out, thats why i wanna buy some now while there cheapish and hopefully make some dollar on them


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO ANYONE GOT ANY OLD CONSOLES FOR ME?> nes? SNES? gameboy/advance/pocket/sp??? ANYTHING ALONG THOSE LINES
> 
> and holy fuk wats with all the n00bs on the thread??? like vermin i tell ye!!
> 
> the lads been charged for my burgling me house!!! fuk uuu cunt,


I know sum who sellin a SNES with Mario cart 30 butty I think not sure if he still got it can find out though man ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> why do ya want one of them? i came across a nintendo 64 with a couple of controllers and a good few games when i was going through my garage a while back the one game i wanted to play was mario kart and its the only game fuckin missing


aye thats 1 console im after pal,, i like the retro stuff tbh and its easy for me daughter to play on, my theory is if i played em and grew up ok so will me kid???

wayya want for it man?


----------



## iiKode (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> codeine on a bad belly is almost as daft as boozing on antibio's you looper. have a spliff n sit doon for an hour.
> 
> toothache is fuckin naughty, that and back pain are probably as bad as it gets for pain you can't ignore


neck pain is a cunt aswell


----------



## indikat (May 3, 2013)

just lolippoped a couple o veg plants one is critical plus which i am growin fer potential trophy cola an critical jack which i have topped fer 4 and have just crushed the hurd an suppercropped the 2nd nodes to create a manifold, both free seeds so grow big an out tha door, just trimmed a cheesquake and put in the runt, a ww that looks awesome after 10 weeks slow veg and looks ready fer take off. for me an the missus we have some blueberry, tutankamon and og18, missus wants the plushberry for headstash so a nice long cure fer one jar an a christmas surprise if it makes it cos we r pot pigs


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye thats 1 console im after pal,, i like the retro stuff tbh and its easy for me daughter to play on, my theory is if i played em and grew up ok so will me kid???
> 
> wayya want for it man?


i wouldnt want much for it will have to try find it again and ill get a picture up for ya to look at


----------



## bazoomer (May 3, 2013)

evening , i am so fucking sick of being stoned ,its unbefuckingleavable ! lol,ile be glad to stop growing 4 abit,gonna go down the road 4 abit !.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i am so fucking sick of being stoned ,its unbefuckingleavable!


.....Poof!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2013)

Got that by the way ice


----------



## indikat (May 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> evening , i am so fucking sick of being stoned ,its unbefuckingleavable ! lol,ile be glad to stop growing 4 abit,gonna go down the road 4 abit !.


oh yeah baz i know that one...its all in the imagination...try bein strait fer a month an talkin to strait peeps cos..i) parnoia bout grow...ii) paranoia bout neighbours cops etc..then you will have to get a grow back on wivout said ganga , this is surely the worst growin wiv no gear no good if ya a paranoid suspicious stress monkey loik mesel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

Mandy tamaz n half dozen blues I'm flying, Slap up 3 course tea but the missus has got phuemonia ;( talking about taking her into A &E. This is gonna Be fun


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mandy tamaz n half dozen blues I'm flying, Slap up 3 course tea but the missus has got phuemonia ;( talking about taking her into A &E. This is gonna Be fun


Get your gurt to the a+e quick gotta be safe kid.


----------



## mitchy14 (May 3, 2013)

i have complete yellow/white leaves on cuttings in coco ?? thank you


----------



## moggggys (May 3, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what strains has everyone got on the go then?


nebular
cheese
vrs types of auto including 60day wonder and sour 60 
endless sky
trainwreak
bridgit brown 
tine green
sweet105
M39
hash plant
cali hash plant
purple maroc
friesland dew

and other stuff in seed that i cant remember plus most likely others that i also cant remember until im looking at um


----------



## moggggys (May 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Itching I tell thee...
> 
> View attachment 2640909
> View attachment 2640910
> View attachment 2640911


exactly the same pitch as my loft !

as it happens tomorrow is make a start day , ive to loft board it first as its not done and then im using 6mm mdf on the sides rather than polly , im thinking of maybeeeeee making the sides slide to have ease of getting at the plants , the mdf will get covered with a bit of insulation and ive a plastic pipe about 5 mm that ill chop into for extraction , intake will be passive , i intend to stick about 4 lights inline and maybe considering either having the lights fixed to save with the fuckin about or going for leds due to a suspicion of loads of heat , ive got 3-4 air cooled hoods around the place but being honest the quality isnt as id expect plus its a twat trying to move hooked up lights and trying not to pull the dam ducting off accidentally , ill paint the good side of the mdf , the floor will be tarped to make sure no water issues and the plants will be in grow bag trays 

fun fun


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2013)

Nice 1 redeye huz up yho weeds running low im same as baz tottally sik of weed I ferl a 6 mokn break cummin
Lad charged wi burglary on a curfew now little cunt I mever get bail pffff

Tootheache and earChes hortendus but so is 3 holes of pussy infdcted nastiness growing on the inner side of ya foot..and lol no cant be ignored


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> why do ya want one of them? i came across a nintendo 64 with a couple of controllers and a good few games when i was going through my garage a while back the one game i wanted to play was mario kart and its the only game fuckin missing


You mean this one? 



I'm in the opposit boat  Lost the console and controllers during the move but still have the games. Nothings been made that in any way compares to mario kart so does tempt me to pick up a cheap second hand n64. So many good games to be played. Havn't played perfect dark in donkeys years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2013)

moggggys said:


> exactly the same pitch as my loft !
> 
> as it happens tomorrow is make a start day , ive to loft board it first as its not done and then im using 6mm mdf on the sides rather than polly , im thinking of maybeeeeee making the sides slide to have ease of getting at the plants , the mdf will get covered with a bit of insulation and ive a plastic pipe about 5 mm that ill chop into for extraction , intake will be passive , i intend to stick about 4 lights inline and maybe considering either having the lights fixed to save with the fuckin about or going for leds due to a suspicion of loads of heat , ive got 3-4 air cooled hoods around the place but being honest the quality isnt as id expect plus its a twat trying to move hooked up lights and trying not to pull the dam ducting off accidentally , ill paint the good side of the mdf , the floor will be tarped to make sure no water issues and the plants will be in grow bag trays
> 
> fun fun


Oh this fucker is starting to give me a headache, fucking light proof poly my arse!

I've got plants in it but only under some CFL's.
The intake is not flowing right, there's light leaks to deal with, I've run out of poly and duct tape but at least the plants aren't sat in the dark any more. lol

I so need a double tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get your gurt to the a+e quick gotta be safe kid.


i was trying o get her to go but she refused?! birds man...

she seems to have slept ok so she how she goes but she might have to go this mornin. fuck i hate the a&e normal times but bank holiday it's full of absolute bellends


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was trying o get her to go but she refused?! birds man...
> 
> she seems to have slept ok so she how she goes but she might have to go this mornin. fuck i hate the a&e normal times but bank holiday it's full of absolute bellends


Ahhh those women can't accept defeat sometimes Lol try and pursuade her.a+e is wank full of pissheads last time I went daughter got one of those Teddy's wiggle eye things stuck up her nose Lol got there she sneezed and it came out Pmsl


----------



## pon (May 4, 2013)

You can download nintendo emulators & play all the games free on your pc


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

pon said:


> You can download nintendo emulators & play all the games free on your pc


I have marionkart on my tablet. But have you ever tried playing those things without a suitable controller?  forget about it.


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

bong! gooooooood morning growers  thought id throw you up some good morning pics they are a lil blurry but.............................................


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

oh and - nice big pic update in my journal with a video to follow


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2013)

Fuckin ell delboy it only seems.like yesterday they were babies don't they groow fast lollookin good tho mate good job


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 2642138
> 
> I'm in the opposit boat  Lost the console and controllers during the move but still have the games. Nothings been made that in any way compares to mario kart so does tempt me to pick up a cheap second hand n64. So many good games to be played. Havn't played perfect dark in donkeys years.


thats the one top game that, was well disappointed when i couldnt find it me and my mates was well up for a blaze and mario kart day bring back some old memories


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 4, 2013)

you got that canopy down to a t ay delv anyone would think your scrogging


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell delboy it only seems.like yesterday they were babies don't they groow fast lollookin good tho mate good job


taking off aint the phrase m8 its like ive hit a NOS button without realising lol its only day 37 since i repotted into the 5ltrs. if my smile gets any bigger im just gunna be a huge grin with a body, arms n legs lol


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> you got that canopy down to a t ay delv anyone would think your scrogging


lol thats what the scroggers said in the scroggers thread lol, ive got it dialed in now m8 for indicas anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2013)

How many have u got in there again is it 9? Think I might have to do something like this when I'm ready for cloning


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 4, 2013)

yeah looks like it think im gona have to go for that critical on my next run looks lush, what size tent and pots you using there?


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I have marionkart on my tablet. But have you ever tried playing those things without a suitable controller?  forget about it.


aint forgot about you bro, pm me a private email addy for when the time comes n il be in touch


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How many have u got in there again is it 9? Think I might have to do something like this when I'm ready for cloning


yer 9 m8, with a few alterations to my methods ive found a way of getting 16 in 



redeye jedi88 said:


> yeah looks like it think im gona have to go for that critical on my next run looks lush, what size tent and pots you using there?


its a gr8 strain m8 but you have to find a good pheno to get desired results. i suggest popping a few and picking the best suited  tent is 1x1x2m, the pots are 5 liter painters buckets and the light is still a 400w maxibright dimmable. combination of the dimmable ballast ( 440w sl ) and bulb selection ( sylvania growlux ) is pushing my lumens upto or near what a 600 would put out but with less heat


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

delvite, delvite what ya gunna do.............what ya gunna do with 35k+ views! muhahaha check it out ppl theres my grin getting bigger BONG!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 4, 2013)

Looking tidy as fuck in the video del...huh huh huh!


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Looking tidy as fuck in the video del...huh huh huh!


 lol you must be on about no 8 m8 thanks just wait till you see no 9  il post it l8r on here or if you wanna see it before hand it will be on youtube first


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

im out ppl al be in l8r, my services are needed and getting spread thin but well rewarded  peace out


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> delvite, delvite what ya gunna do.............what ya gunna do with 35k+ views! muhahaha check it out ppl theres my grin getting bigger BONG!


Pssh, you and your cumulative view count  I ahve 122k on one vid alone  Haha, but no, looks like a lot of folk follow your vids given it's content and nature.

Maybe it's about time for a new "mr green" for something like airpots or whatnot. Who's volunteering?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 4, 2013)

that vidio cuming on good del bud!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

Afternoon boys, another day in the fucking loft to come.

If I can at least get the 600w running inconspicuously and the lady's flipped It'll do for now.


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Pssh, you and your cumulative view count  I ahve 122k on one vid alone  Haha, but no, looks like a lot of folk follow your vids given it's content and nature.


how longs the vid been up n the channel been going m8?  this 35k+ is starting from this year only, well 4 months of this year


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

im baaaaa-ack  heres the day 21 of flower video........................................

[video=youtube;9ACOPf_vEUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ACOPf_vEUc[/video]

.................................................. ...........toke, toke, toke n ah


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> how longs the vid been up n the channel been going m8?  this 35k+ is starting from this year only, well 4 months of this year


Ha, was just joking. Mine was just a compilation of funny clips from a funny film. It was removed after a month or two due to copywrite  

Busy tending my now mutilated arm. Fucking kittens climbed near 7 meters up a tree above a patio and got stuck so had to hop out of the bath and climb up and get them, and they thank me by going gung ho on me.


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Ha, was just joking. Mine was just a compilation of funny clips from a funny film. It was removed after a month or two due to copywrite
> 
> Busy tending my now mutilated arm. Fucking kittens climbed near 7 meters up a tree above a patio and got stuck so had to hop out of the bath and climb up and get them, and they thank me by going gung ho on me.


lol you shuda called fireman sam. ive got some compilations up m8 but no copyright warnings as of yet  if third party content is matched on my channel you will see the video disappear 

heres a compilation of some twits lol they put the videos up and i compilated them, they are stars forever now 

[video=youtube;RUTkWUmbA90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUTkWUmbA90[/video]


----------



## indikat (May 4, 2013)

Lookin good Del, looks like you will pull over 400g


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

Lol. Why would someone be so stupid as to smash a glass bong in their back garden... Hey, let's ruin a bong and any future possibility of playing around on the grass. Fucking muppets.


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> Lookin good Del, looks like you will pull over 400g


 im hoping m8, my last gpw was 0.8 if i get a straight 1.0 or + il be a very happy chappy


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. Why would someone be so stupid as to smash a glass bong in their back garden... Hey, let's ruin a bong and any future possibility of playing around on the grass. Fucking muppets.


i did say they were twits haha but at least one of them recycled lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> i did say they were twits haha but at least one of them recycled lol


I took note of that one lol. I was just hoping for that pillock with the baseball bat to get a face full of sharp glass, but alas.


----------



## indikat (May 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> im hoping m8, my last gpw was 0.8 if i get a straight 1.0 or + il be a very happy chappy


I rekon 1.1 if u got decent air exchange which im sure u hav, like the lollipopping that should make a huge difference to eventual yield wiv your set up ...NICE


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I took note of that one lol. I was just hoping for that pillock with the baseball bat to get a face full of sharp glass, but alas.


sods law m8 lol il keep my eyes peeled for some dimwit doing it 



indikat said:


> I rekon 1.1 if u got decent air exchange which im sure u hav, like the lollipopping that should make a huge difference to eventual yield wiv your set up ...NICE


i had intake n good exchange last time, this time ive upped the extraction and moved to co2 enriched passive intake so i kinda scrub the air with constant low co2 levels then cool it before it hits the passive intake


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

Fresh Basil and Parsley planted, misted with Triacontanol solution.

Should be fun to see what it does to herbs!


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fresh Basil and Parsley planted, misted with Triacontanol solution.
> 
> Should be fun to see what it does to herbs!


 itl be good to see how it effects the different plants m8 you may have super herbs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> itl be good to see how it effects the different plants m8 you may have super herbs


I was tempted to douse the Rosemary bush at the bottom of the garden with a Tria soil drench but it's sharing space with a rogue Bamboo plant from next door.
The last thing I want though is Bamboo on steroids, it's near on impossible to shift as it is!


I grow 5 different strains of strawberry's though, might give them a spray and see what happens.


----------



## indikat (May 4, 2013)

jus weighed up the plusberyy at 9 dry minus light scrump, massive feeder imo this is the one i thought was jtr and repotted at 4 weeks flower cos it munched the 28 litres it was sitting in thru stretch (u no wat i mean the soil looks light and lacks colour ), sat in a no 10 smartie (49 l) and fed almost daily on biobizz shiz, the crown tops were the size of 1 lb baked bean cans pics to follow. Tomorrow will be photoing the urkle pheno cheesequake then chopping looks like she might >10 dry.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 2642138
> 
> I'm in the opposit boat  Lost the console and controllers during the move but still have the games. Nothings been made that in any way compares to mario kart so does tempt me to pick up a cheap second hand n64. So many good games to be played. Havn't played perfect dark in donkeys years.


 wen i get a console il take them carts of your hands m8. 



pon said:


> You can download nintendo emulators & play all the games free on your pc



that kinda defeats the whoel objkect m8 lol


redeye how much u want for it then mush?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen i get a console il take them carts of your hands m8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I've an old sega kickin about somewhere. Any more thot a on gettin a grow on m8


----------



## The2TimEr (May 4, 2013)

fucking silk road, ive headed to BMR and gonna place an order with ukganja. anyone used bmr and know this seller?


----------



## moggggys (May 4, 2013)

whats bmr ?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 4, 2013)

black market reloaded. google will give you the link and just need TOR to run it.
shit load of people heading there including vendors from SR due to it's unavailability.
not many UK vendors there at all though, i'm ordering 7g of big bang for £57, free next day 1st class delivery.


----------



## moggggys (May 4, 2013)

thanks , its a new one on me ,,,, already tor`ed as you do


----------



## moggggys (May 4, 2013)

googles a fucker , having to use start page


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> googles a fucker , having to use start page


http://5onwnspjvuk7cwvk.onion/

Copy and paste that into the Tor address bar.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 4, 2013)

yeah without the .to at the end though. you never used it yorky?

ah well see how it goes , coins hit the account real quick and put my order in. no finalize early or anything so should be kosher!


----------



## moggggys (May 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://5onwnspjvuk7cwvk.onion/
> 
> Copy and paste that into the Tor address bar.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh doesnt want to know , tried reg , bloody timed out ,,, now it means i MUST do it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> yeah without the .to at the end though. you never used it yorky?
> 
> ah well see how it goes , coins hit the account real quick and put my order in. no finalize early or anything so should be kosher!


The .to url goes through a proxie so you don't need Tor but I've changed the post now to the Tor direct URL.

Now it's good to go.


I've had a butchers but not bought anything yet.


----------



## moggggys (May 4, 2013)

you fuckin beauty 

thanks you 2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

No worries Mogs.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 4, 2013)

i do wish i had the balls to order abroad ,could get a quater as cheap as £30-40 of top shelf!


----------



## moggggys (May 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i do wish i had the balls to order abroad ,could get a quater as cheap as £30-40 of top shelf!


yeah some interesting prices posted for sure £157 for an oscar of bubba is an eye opener , ive got about 4 of the bastard here and im mid argument on its worth with our lad


----------



## buds901 (May 4, 2013)

unlucky said:


> im not 100% sure but think your chatting about a strain that now as the name of SB ?
> fisrt name stephen as in stephens best,....... was it a friuty smoke and hard hitting and very long lasting ? one that took 9/10 weeks ? has a very low leaf to flower ratio ?
> you can get your hands on it around folkstone/dover.............. its very close to tooti fruity or so im told.
> 
> hope this helps and good luck on your quest


no SB or stephens best, ive seen that around folkstone. its all sprayed weed. the nasty shit with fibre glass in it. smells fruity, bot bad weed but its all sprayed. keep well away from that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i do wish i had the balls to order abroad ,could get a quater as cheap as £30-40 of top shelf!


Why not order from abroad? Bent name, printed labels and vacuum sealed

You don't get coppers making controlled delivery's in England, we don't have 'probable cause'.

Regardless, it's not yours and you're innocent until PROVEN guilty.


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fresh Basil and Parsley planted, misted with Triacontanol solution.
> 
> Should be fun to see what it does to herbs!


where are you growing em? I'm having a fucker of a time keeping basil alive out in the flowerbeds atm. Weathers just too fucking dodgy.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 4, 2013)

i live in the channel islands mate. 
will be nowhere near the amount of mail passing through the uk but i know what you mean if the packages are sealed and discreet enough they would likely make it ..through i just wont risk having somethig with say dutch stamps on being sent. i reckon it would start raising eyebrows.
typical aint it straigt after i order the silk roads back up lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 4, 2013)

Right! Time for a cheeky bottle of domaine de peyrat before bed. One of those days. Am back in my old restaurant doing a couple of shifts here and there for some cash, and it's gone nothing but downhill. Would you pay £16 for a seafood liguini that is just pasta with a sauce and some "sea fruits", that is to say some of that rubbish you can buy in the supermarkets for a couple of quid, the packs with the cooked mussels, prawns, squid, and yup, "crab" sticks. £16 for pasta and crab sticks. lmao. Gordon Ramsay would have a field day! 

Wine and celebrity juice. Huzah.


----------



## indikat (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Right! Time for a cheeky bottle of domaine de peyrat before bed. One of those days. Am back in my old restaurant doing a couple of shifts here and there for some cash, and it's gone nothing but downhill. Would you pay £16 for a seafood liguini that is just pasta with a sauce and some "sea fruits", that is to say some of that rubbish you can buy in the supermarkets for a couple of quid, the packs with the cooked mussels, prawns, squid, and yup, "crab" sticks. £16 for pasta and crab sticks. lmao. Gordon Ramsay would have a field day!
> 
> Wine and celebrity juice. Huzah.


hardlyever eat out as it is such a load of crap for plenty££$ used to work in a kitchen where the chef wiped his arse on steaks, needless to say it didnt get no michelin star, are all chefs psychopaths ffs? and i agree ttt seafood linguini is just shiteonaplate imfao all i ever want to eat out is a decent steak an a nice bottle of red so ah dont need some nutter wiv poor hygiene serving me his saliva concealed beneath the fancy lettuce. ha ha best to give it a miss or go somewhere decent once or twice a year an get some grass fed angus an some claret


----------



## delvite (May 5, 2013)

big yawns fr the sunday morning, heres somthing to go with with the sunday morning joint 
[video=youtube;EO48kGAP3VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO48kGAP3VU[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

Easy boys fuckin ell del boy what's with all the head fuck videos  got batterd at snooker last night by the bro the lucky fucker I'll have him next time!!!anyway heres a bit if gumby hash I've made


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> where are you growing em? I'm having a fucker of a time keeping basil alive out in the flowerbeds atm. Weathers just too fucking dodgy.


Basil is extremely sensitive to cold so it'll be a couple of months yet before it'll survive outside due to the late frost we've had.

I bring seedlings on in cut down Wilma pots on my window sill then in the tent with the ganja when they have a couple of leaves but you can stick it in a cupboard under a CFL and it'll do better than outside.

Basil loves full sun and warmth so it's perfect for chucking in the tent, if it starts to put out white flowers at the tips just nip em off before they develop properly and it'll stop the plant from pollinating its self so they can veg year round. 

I go through shit loads of Basil and make my own pesto so I'm thinking about knocking up a little tent in the loft just for herbs.



tip top toker said:


> Would you pay £16 for a seafood linguini that is just pasta with a sauce and some "sea fruits", that is to say some of that rubbish you can buy in the supermarkets for a couple of quid, the packs with the cooked mussels, prawns, squid, and yup, "crab" sticks. £16 for pasta and crab sticks. lmao.


Only if it was fresh pasta and fresh seafood with real crab, even then £16 is bloody steep!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

Right joint done...time to pick up dog shit and now the lawn ahhhhh the joys of life


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Basil is extremely sensitive to cold so it'll be a couple of months yet before it'll survive outside due to the late frost we've had.
> 
> I bring seedlings on in cut down Wilma pots on my window sill then in the tent with the ganja when they have a couple of leaves but you can stick it in a cupboard under a CFL and it'll do better than outside.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no frost down here but just a bit too nippy at night me thinks. Kept the rest of em in the kitchen window sill for the time being. 

I ind that with most herbs, you buy a bag for a quid, and a recipe sais add a spoonfull, hell, i end up using half the bag. Get's expensive.

Nope, tesco dried pasta and precooked seafood preserved in brine. Yummy! :/

Furry mouth  Stupid wine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, tesco dried pasta


So it's owned by an idiot who doesn't know business let alone food then? His profit margin is obviously shite that's why he has to charge £16 for seafood pasta. 

There is absolutely no excuse these days for serving dried packet pasta in a restaurant, fresh pasta is cheaper to make than buying poor quality dried and the pasta machine to make it with is tax deductable ffs! I could make enough pasta to last a week at 100 covers a night in a few hours.

Antonio Carluccio's restaurant (Leeds) sells seafood linguine for £10.95 and it's all fresh, the price for the same dish at the Bond Street venue in London is only £1 more!


----------



## indikat (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So it's owned by an idiot who doesn't know business let alone food then? His profit margin is obviously shite that's why he has to charge £16 for seafood pasta.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse these days for serving dried packet pasta in a restaurant, fresh pasta is cheaper to make than buying poor quality dried and the pasta machine to make it with is tax deductable ffs! I could make enough pasta to last a week at 100 covers a night in a few hours.
> 
> Antonio Carluccio's restaurant (Leeds) sells seafood linguine for £10.95 and it's all fresh, the price for the same dish at the Bond Street venue in London is only £1 more!


only tourists eat ther urs mus be bttr, seafood linguini is flour egg salt sea insects and processed cows milk double fukin yuk cost bout quid ta make fer 6


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So it's owned by an idiot who doesn't know business let alone food then? His profit margin is obviously shite that's why he has to charge £16 for seafood pasta.
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse these days for serving dried packet pasta in a restaurant, fresh pasta is cheaper to make than buying poor quality dried and the pasta machine to make it with is tax deductable ffs! I could make enough pasta to last a week at 100 covers a night in a few hours.
> 
> Antonio Carluccio's restaurant (Leeds) sells seafood linguine for £10.95 and it's all fresh, the price for the same dish at the Bond Street venue in London is only £1 more!


He is absolutely clueless. Basically the head chef trained for 15 years under a michelin star chef in a french restaurant, and is not allowed to cook a thing he wants. The landlord and his parter come up with all their inspirational dishes. Before i left a few months back, the two of them tried to force me and the chef to cook up a "spring" vegetarian starter or assorted vegetables deep fried in heavy beer batter. At that point we had to tell him to go and get fucked.

As you say, if you put in the effort, amazing pasta is easy as hell to make, and if you make it good, you don't have to serve very much of it. It's all about time and money for him. He does not want to hire staff because that means paying money out, so instead he cuts corners in the kitchen so he can get by with as few staff as possible. Another example is that they have a great big stone wood fired pizza oven. This became too time consuming for his liking so he bought one of these shitty electric pizza ovens, this became too time consuming so he ordered the chef to pre-cook the pizza bases... so you basically end up with a cracker, that you chuck the toppings on, that then goes soggy in the oven when cooked, and as it cools, dry. This then became too expensive for his liking in terms of turning the pizza oven on so now he just insists they cook it in the convection oven, not eevn with a pizza stone, just a baking tray. The owner is not involved, it's just his personal restaurant because his trophy wife can't cook a turd, so he just hired the landlord to run it, and made him a minority shareholder. As such every inch of profit he can make by screwing over the staff and customers, means a slightly bigger profit on his shares etc. So he thinks. He doesn't think long term.

I wa sous chef, i quit, they hired in another guy, he just stopped showing up, so now it's a 100 cover "fine eating" restaurant with a head chef and 2 teenage apprentices in the kitchen. The landlord recently told one of the apprentices she needs to lose weight so she is leaving next week, meaning they now have a 1st year college apprentice and a head chef. Funny as fuck, and they can't hire any more chefs in because he refuses to pay anything but minimum wage. With me, he put me on a £1k a month salary as the sous chef... and then genuinely believed that this meant he could make me work 60 hour weeks and minimum wage rules no longer applied. Learn english employment law before opening a business you fat portugeuse fuck.

Wow. Long.. My bad. I get a bit worked up when i see the head chef being fucked over so badly. The guy is the landlords brother ffs and he's treated like a fucking fast food employee.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

sounds like ramsay needs to do a kitchen nightmares episode on that joint lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> only tourists eat ther urs mus be bttr, seafood linguini is flour egg salt sea insects and processed cows milk double fukin yuk cost bout quid ta make fer 6


Sorry mate I'm not sure what you're trying to imply with that statement, only tourists eat there so it must be crap?

All Carluccio's restaurants produce fresh dishes and they all ways have, even Carluccio's packet pasta sold on the website is exactly the same pasta you get at the restaurants. It's made fresh in house then slow dried and sold, simple.

I would want my sea food flashed in white wine, herbs, garlic possibly toms and maybe some finely sliced shallots. 
There's certainly no milk in it and if you can make 6 portions for even £5 you should open a restaurant!


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate I'm not sure what you're trying to imply with that statement, only tourists eat there so it must be crap?
> 
> All Carluccio's restaurants produce fresh dishes and they all ways have, even Carluccio's packet pasta sold on the website is exactly the same pasta you get at the restaurants. It's made fresh in house then slow dried and sold, simple.
> 
> ...


Have to agree, 6 portions for a seafood linguini is gonna cost a fair bit unless you're doing as the place does and using shit ingredient. the prawns alone would set me back 32.50, and that's half price. then you gotta buy a bit of squid, some live clams, some live mussels, brandy, white wine. If i'm gonna cook up something as tasty as seafood linguini i want to do it properly!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> He is absolutely clueless. Basically the head chef trained for 15 years under a michelin star chef in a french restaurant, and is not allowed to cook a thing he wants. The landlord and his parter come up with all their inspirational dishes. Before i left a few months back, the two of them tried to force me and the chef to cook up a "spring" vegetarian starter or assorted vegetables deep fried in heavy beer batter. At that point we had to tell him to go and get fucked.


Fuck me even Toby Carvery does better than that!

And the rest speaks for its self, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me even Toby Carvery does better than that!
> 
> And the rest speaks for its self, lol.


Yup, ironically when he started he said he didn't want to be a 200 cover £5 a course wham bang thankyou mam kind of place. reality he is exactly that except he charges £15-29 a course. Some of the starters are £22 a piece. One of em being smoked salmon cooked in scrambled egg and popped in an empty egg shell with some fake caviar on top (the "avruga" crap, formed smoked herring)

Why i'm so glad to be cooking at home. Parents pay for ingredients, and i just cook us up whatever i really fancy concocting. No skimping on ingredients. Lunch today is gonna be a pizza with olives anchovies and a fried egg and then for dinner i'm going to cook up some shell on tiger prawns in butter, garlic, tomato, paprika, saffron, chilli, basil, whatever looks fresh and smells great


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yup, ironically when he started he said he didn't want to be a 200 cover £5 a course wham bang thankyou mam kind of place. reality he is exactly that except he charges £15-29 a course. Some of the starters are £22 a piece. One of em being smoked salmon cooked in scrambled egg and popped in an empty egg shell with some fake caviar on top (the "avruga" crap, formed smoked herring)



.....................

If it says 'caviar' on the menu I'd have his pants down over that!


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .....................
> 
> If it says 'caviar' on the menu I'd have his pants down over that!


as i say, he doesn't understand english business law. He doesn't understand the notion of false advertising. Sells frozen trawler caught atlantic scallops as diver caught king scallops, sells tinned indonesian crab meat as cornish, sells peruvian asparagus as english, on the menu introduction he states that everything is organic and locally when there is not one organic product in the entire kitchen. The guy is a fraud. He was selling fillets with the option of a cianti sauce, or a poivre sauce made with cognac, 1. there is no cianti, it's just alcohol free cooking wine, and when i i told him i was confused as there was no cognac in the kitchen, he laughed and said brandy is cognac. Other way around dipshit. Fucking muppet. Lie to your customers if you want but don't ever try taking your chef for a fool.

Hell, he still markets the pizzas as being cooked in an authentic italian wood fired oven. Huge massive sign in the carpark, just took out a full page ad in a local magazine with a photo of the oven in action that must be years odl.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> he laughed and said brandy is cognac.



Does he sell Prosecco as Champagne!?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 5, 2013)

all this readings making me hunger


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> all this readings making me hunger


Aye me too, lol.

I've just chucked a marinated chicken in the oven.


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Does he sell Prosecco as Champagne!?


Lamo. I actually wrote "next he'll be telling me prosecco is champagne because it's fizzy" but deleted it in an attempt not to waffle


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

someone tell me why i bet on liverfool today? 
fucking useless cunts absolutely the worst game ive watched in ages


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 5, 2013)

was a shit game ay nearly fell asleep, united vs chelsea should be more interesting to watch


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

was gonna watch it but thats my mini accumulater down the swanny already. deserve to be a championship team liverpool fs.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 5, 2013)

i was gona watch it aswell but after reading all this food business has made me hungry


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

Easy boys does any one know why I'm getting a lot of salt residue on my coco I've only waterd the babies once and there it is white residue not loads but its there I'm using canna nutes I always get it why?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys does any one know why I'm getting a lot of salt residue on my coco I've only waterd the babies once and there it is white residue not loads but its there I'm using canna nutes I always get it why?


That's a tricky one mate.

Could be a combination of over nuting the water and then letting the coco dry out too much between waterings but if you've only watered them once it doesn't make sense.


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2013)

afternoon jim'll fix it fans


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a tricky one mate.
> 
> Could be a combination of over nuting the water and then letting the coco dry out too much between waterings but if you've only watered them once it doesn't make sense.


I know I'm sure its the canna nutes I've only gone 10 ml per 10 ltrs ec 1.0 I do let it dry out but not that much and I I've been misting the top of the coco as its drying out quite quick in these airpots I've got wilkos nutrients but there for flower and not very high in N although I have got some potash of sulphate


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon jim'll fix it fans


Howdy Dura. How're things?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know I'm sure its the canna nutes I've only gone 10 ml per 10 ltrs ec 1.0 I do let it dry out but not that much and I I've been misting the top of the coco as its drying out quite quick in these airpots I've got wilkos nutrients but there for flower and not very high in N although I have got some potash of sulphate


Try watering more often so that the coco doesn't dry out as much.

Because coco doesn't hold loads of water like soil does salt build up is more extreme if you let it dry, you should try to keep coco moist (but not wet) at all times to combat this. 
Salt build up fucks with your PH too, certain chemicals (Potassium Sulphate especially) don't dissolve in cold water very well (unless you pay more and get the better grade stuff) so as you water on top of dry salt crystals they don't dissolve and just build up and build up fucking with your PH even more causing different problems. 

It's even more of a problem because all your nutes are synthetic with no organic component, that's not a bad thing it just means you have to be more vigilant with watering.

I'm just as guilty of letting my coco dry out too much, I'm getting lazy to be honest and need to shake out of it. lol
I've just spent 2 hours flushing my Grape Kush x Psychosis because I've not paid attention to the PH and new shoots are coming out white and whispy, I checked the PH and it was 6.7!........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> afternoon jim'll fix it fans


Rolf Harris eh, two little boys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

@ Yorkshire ripper. I been thinking of going organic well Veganic but the list of gear is just too much for me to deal with in my tight space with all this compost tea an all that don't know whether to try plant magic nutrients out they do an oldtimers range which is supposed to be organic think I've had enough of canna now


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-PLUS-OLD-TIMER-ORGANIC-SOIL-BLOOM-PLANT-FOOD-1L-/230939989326?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35c518954e

ordering that tonight for my ladies, using in conjunction with their soil though, not sure if theyve got specific coco feeds but the soil is shit hot! nice light mix.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 5, 2013)

i used the soil,ye its light and needs nutes,the soil goes like a big sponge lol nice stuff tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/products/oldtimer.html Yeh man that's the stuff but that means switching to soil and there are a lot of soils to choose from I'd be OK transplanting coco into soil if I go that way won't I? Fuckin decisions decisions Ive just had enough now want something new


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i used the soil,ye its light and needs nutes,the soil goes like a big sponge lol nice stuff tho


know what you mean m8, super soft stuff. i think if i used it again i'd mix in a couple extras like some plagron mega worm and maybe some blood meal.
light on at 9 so i'll get some pics up !


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy Dura. How're things?


not bad tip, currently revising for my exams next week , politics on thursday, english lit on friday then history the following week. my clones have rooted, lost 1 outta 12, 6 double dutch, 6 crystal kush, put 9 straight into 12/12 and threw the other two into a cupboard under a cfl as potential mothers. the 9 are in 7litre pots in coco and im just feeding them plant magic coco a + b with a little silica concoction as a foliar feed, decided i'd go turnabout with feeds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ Yorkshire ripper. I been thinking of going organic well Veganic


Why?

Organic is absolutely pointless unless growing outside in the ground as it's all about looking after the soil.

I've been banging on about the organic scam for years but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## loophole68 (May 5, 2013)

hws every1 doing?
Hope u guys know bt the B n Q multipurpose compost? On a scale of 10,10 being dogs bollox, where would you guys put it for all purpose use?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why?
> 
> Organic is absolutely pointless unless growing outside in the ground as it's all about looking after the soil.
> 
> I've been banging on about the organic scam for years but it falls on deaf ears.


I know like everything's a chemical its just I used to be on medical marijuana.com a while back and there all Veganic growers using only plant extracts and shit one of the folk running the site is Kyle kush man who just won the LA cannabis cup or one of em anyways and he swears by this Veganic shit. Its just I want the best results possible you know what I mean.and his weed just looks so damn fuckin nice


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 5, 2013)

ive heard of people having alright results with it but its nothing to be writing home about!!! cheap and cheerful


----------



## dura72 (May 5, 2013)

loophole68 said:


> hws every1 doing?
> Hope u guys know bt the B n Q multipurpose compost? On a scale of 10,10 being dogs bollox, where would you guys put it for all purpose use?


i ended up with bloody fungus gnats with the stuff one time although id used it once or twice before with no probs.


----------



## loophole68 (May 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> i ended up with bloody fungus gnats with the stuff one time although id used it once or twice before with no probs.


Cheers pal, it looked very fine when I compared it with Miracle Grow, MG multi it was full of bloody bark and chips thats y I had to go with this one.
I was also thinking of verve soil, but they were not much different from MG too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know like everything's a chemical its just I used to be on medical marijuana.com a while back and there all Veganic growers using only plant extracts and shit one of the folk running the site is Kyle kush man who just won the LA cannabis cup or one of em anyways and he swears by this Veganic shit. Its just I want the best results possible you know what I mean.and his weed just looks so damn fuckin nice


Yeah I know who Kyle Kushman is, he talks out of his arse.
He's either ignorant to basic chemistry/biology, spreads misinformation to flog his gear or both.

If you want the best results possible then organic is not the way to go but of course the choice is entirely yours.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

@yorkie so u rekon stick with what I got then? Coco canna base nutes and what not?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

filled out nicely  thank fuck i switched when i did!
heading on 2 weeks 12/12, think tommorow is a week since i seen hairs. mutant seedling is back right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @yorkie so u rekon stick with what I got then? Coco canna base nutes and what not?


You could mix it up and try something else if you fancy, I'm not saying stick to Canna coco if you aren't getting the results but I don't think your nutrient choice is the problem. 

Nutes are nutes, they're all pretty much made out of the same ingredients mate.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

thats more like it!

how do i display a picture like this without having it linked to the photobucket?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2013)

Well I've got these wilkos nutes but he npk is 5-6-8 I think so I could give these a whirl with some liquid seaweed to go with it buy think there mainly for flower


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 5, 2013)

in the box you write in click on insert image choose your picture upload it then click on it and select the size you want
EDIT; that little one has really bounced back bet your glad you kept it now


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

router reboot 

cheers for that mucca. yeh man she hasnt got as much vigour as the others and is deffo smaller but she's marching on.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 5, 2013)

has improved since your last picture update


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've got these wilkos nutes but he npk is 5-6-8 I think so I could give these a whirl with some liquid seaweed to go with it buy think there mainly for flower


Yeah you'd be best using that 5-6-8 for flower Shawny with your potash on top but if you stop using the Canna stuff then you'll need to buy Calcium and Magnesium as well.

Canna all ready has cal\mag added.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2013)

Well the first day of 12/12 starts tomorrow at 8:00am, I can't be arsed with this DIY loft tent bollocks anymore I'll finish it over the next fortnight before the stink kicks in.


----------



## indikat (May 5, 2013)

I am off to the hydro store today to stock up on one litre of the following expensive scammy organic nutes,
Grow
Bloom
Fish mix 
Alg a mix
Top max
these are base nutes plus foliar nutes
totally pointless as Y says as you can prolly can knock up ur own chems fer pence and the plants wont stink in veg an they will be bigger wiv chem nutes, but the following produce very nice cannabis an I wont be changin as i like the end product and the plants always have that sheen to their leaves and a fuller terpene expression ime, expensive mind ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah you'd be best using that 5-6-8 for flower Shawny with your potash on top but if you stop using the Canna stuff then you'll need to buy Calcium and Magnesium as well.
> 
> Canna all ready has cal\mag added.


I don't even know what Im gonna do now the wilkos stuff is 4-5-8 my fish blood and bone is 5-5-6.5 and the potash is 39% K. I've also got some wilko tomato feed which is 5-6-10 and I've got cal mag so j might make myself a little concoction of nutes and see how it goes cheers man


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2013)

the new girls..Oh and what a fuckin morning we've got today hotter than Spain apparently weeding in the garden all day today and there's a shit load of weeds oh well all least I might get a tan


----------



## DON DAPA (May 6, 2013)

Hiya UK growers .....now i'm gonna ask a question that to some may sound paranoid but trust me i aint being para .....whats the score with this helicopter ??? I'm in nottinghamshire so any of you guys from that area in uk will know its always in the air ......i'm running a 400w mh in my veg and a 600w hps in my flower room ....vented into my attic by 8inch fan and 2, 4 inch fans in line and both have to push through ducting that ive laid out in a full circle around my attic to hopefully cool the air ....yesterday was hot has crap so my quess is thats why they had the copper chopper up over the estate .....anyone got any advice ? does flir mask work...i vent right over the top of my bathroom extractor vent via the attic .....in between the tiles and joist right pushed up tight on the edge .....any advice would be great ....thanks guys and girls .....


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 6, 2013)

DON DAPA said:


> Hiya UK growers .....now i'm gonna ask a question that to some may sound paranoid but trust me i aint being para .....whats the score with this helicopter ??? I'm in nottinghamshire so any of you guys from that area in uk will know its always in the air ......i'm running a 400w mh in my veg and a 600w hps in my flower room ....vented into my attic by 8inch fan and 2, 4 inch fans in line and both have to push through ducting that ive laid out in a full circle around my attic to hopefully cool the air ....yesterday was hot has crap so my quess is thats why they had the copper chopper up over the estate .....anyone got any advice ? does flir mask work...i vent right over the top of my bathroom extractor vent via the attic .....in between the tiles and joist right pushed up tight on the edge .....any advice would be great ....thanks guys and girls .....


Burn it all and run there onto you!


----------



## DON DAPA (May 6, 2013)

> *Burn it all and run there onto you!*


LOL!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am off to the hydro store today to stock up on one litre of the following expensive scammy organic nutes,
> Grow
> Bloom
> Fish mix
> ...



Lol, that's a shit way to have a pop over a discussion I had with Shawny! 

Dude if you want to talk to me about the pros/cons of organic/synthetic nutrients then address me personally, don't make off the cuff remarks mentioning me in a pointless post that has no factual basis.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2644741 the new girls..Oh and what a fuckin morning we've got today hotter than Spain apparently weeding in the garden all day today and there's a shit load of weeds oh well all least I might get a tan


The hydroton pebbles you've mixed in with your coco are probably the reason why your pots are drying out too fast Shawny.

Coco has a perfect air/water ratio, there's no need to add anything (unless you want more water retention).


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2013)

@ yorkie Yeh well the last grow I kind of overwaterd em when they were young and I had perlite in there so I didn't wanna take any risks this time what I do is just mist the top layer everyday and all the coco inside is nice n moist but I've a fresh bag of coco for when I transplant so I'm just gonna use strait coco for that. Oh 1 more thing I thought it was good to let the coco dry out a bit between waterings?but I suppose these airpots do dry out a little quicker


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

DON DAPA said:


> anyone got any advice ? does flir mask work?


Stop venting into your attic, that's thin ice right there. Vent into the rest of your house instead.

No flir mask doesn't work.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh 1 more thing I thought it was good to let the coco dry out a bit between waterings? but I suppose these airpots do dry out a little quicker


If you look at the coco chunks rather then the fibres, dark brown is wet/moist and light brown is dry.

You should never let your coco go light brown again, the top 3 inches are OK and shouldn't be worried about.

I water every 2-3 days regardless but if I've been lazy then my personal test is to tip the airpots and look at the chunks in the bottom.

If they're dark brown and piss water when squeezed between your thumb and finger then your OK, if they are dark brown but you have to squeeze really hard to get a little bit of moisture at the end they need watering, if they're light brown then they've dried out far too much and your probably only a day or so away from the plant collapsing under it's own weight because it's got very little water left in it's cells.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2013)

Sound mate that's sort of how I judge it or I poke me finger in a bit to see if its moist or dry Lol. Think after all this I'm gonna stick with canna its just I'm a bit disappointed with my yield this time round but its all my fault not topping and not filling the canopy enough this time I'm toppin em and lst'n em tk fuck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> the potash is 39% K.


What kind of potash did you get mate?

I probably forgot to tell you about the 100% soluble stuff ages ago when you asked.
If you just got a cheap bag of Sulphate of Potash then it won't dissolve properly and makes a cloudy, scummy solution that fucks with the PH.
You can make it dissolve better but you need to drop the PH of the hot water it's to be disolved in down to about 3.8 if I remember correctly, then when dissolved chuck it in your bucket of feed water and PH that as you would before watering.

This is the gear I use now and it's 100% soluble in hot water alone.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500g-Potassium-sulphate-fertilizer-high-grade-/140429187183?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item20b23b586f


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

Right I've got to find some batteries for this camera so I can get some pics up then I'm on cloning mission.


----------



## indikat (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, that's a shit way to have a pop over a discussion I had with Shawny!
> 
> Dude if you want to talk to me about the pros/cons of organic/synthetic nutrients then address me personally, don't make off the cuff remarks mentioning me in a pointless post that has no factual basis.


re reading that post i am surprised that you found offence as i didnt even disagree wiv u and certainly not a pop as ther was no sting in wat i said but take it as u will u seem to be on a roll today so carry on m8


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well the first day of 12/12 starts tomorrow at 8:00am, I can't be arsed with this DIY loft tent bollocks anymore I'll finish it over the next fortnight before the stink kicks in.


When i take down the plastic sheeting up and paint the walls, i will recycle the poly plastic, into a mini 1.5 ftx1.5ft homemade tent frame, for holding clones/1 mother.

- -just to hold clones until a flowering session is done.
storage container if you like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> re reading that post i am surprised that you found offence as i didnt even disagree wiv u and certainly not a pop as ther was no sting in wat i said but take it as u will u seem to be on a roll today so carry on m8


Actually I didn't take offence, I thought it quite amusing by how far you missed the point and obviously haven't payed attention to what I've said.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> When i take down the plastic sheeting up and paint the walls, i will recycle the poly plastic, into a mini 1.5 ftx1.5ft homemade tent frame, for holding clones/1 mother.
> 
> - -just to hold clones until a flowering session is done.
> storage container if you like


My fogponic cloner lives in the TV cabinet in my bedroom with a double CFL socket, just enough space.

Now I've got this loft space when this run is done I'll use it for vegging/mothers/storage and flower in a 2.4 x 1.2m tent.


----------



## DON DAPA (May 6, 2013)

> *Stop venting into your attic, that's thin ice right there. Vent into the rest of your house instead.
> 
> No flir mask doesn't work. *


Thanks for reply yorkshireman 

when you say vent into my house do you mean just let the air blast through the whole house or put all my ducting through and out the extractor..? Smell wouldnt be an issue would it if its being put through an 8inch can filter? i think my best option is put my 250w cfl enviro light up once ive veg-ed these girls and just have 2 or 3 mothers to take clones off ....i should be ok with 600 wt hps in flower room but 400 and 600 has me a bit concerned ....thanks anyway least i aint bought this flir mask yet , price of it is a joke....


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

the new ones...


----------



## indikat (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually I didn't take offence, I thought it quite amusing by how far you missed the point and obviously haven't payed attention to what I've said.


oh good I thought we were getting on jus fine I am not here to cause offence to my fellow uk growers and you are right i was jus expressing my nutr prefernce which is different to your very reasonable approach...but you r a hard man to hav a joke wiv but i will persist as long as you realise i am not poppin u


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My fogponic cloner lives in the TV cabinet in my bedroom with a double CFL socket, just enough space.
> 
> Now I've got this loft space when this run is done I'll use it for vegging/mothers/storage and flower in a 2.4 x 1.2m tent.


well iv got one of them 85w cfls the big ones, think i can use that to house 8 clones in little pots, or i may use you're fogponic cloner, depends how creative i am feeling, iv got a small fan that i wired up, its from a broken xbox360, you know the double fans, might use that for intake, or extraction, depends on heat, which i doubt with the cfl. Just enough to make roots, grow and get root-bound till i can veg them proper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

DON DAPA said:


> Thanks for reply yorkshireman
> 
> when you say vent into my house do you mean just let the air blast through the whole house or put all my ducting through and out the extractor..? Smell wouldnt be an issue would it if its being put through an 8inch can filter?


Yes just blast it back into the house, in winter you'll save on your heating bills no end. 
If the filter is set up right it will be fine, 8" will filter quite a large space.



indikat said:


> but you r a hard man to hav a joke wiv but i will persist as long as you realise i am not poppin u


And that is the problem with the lack of emotion in text, it's very hard to determine if somebody's having a laugh or trying to be sarcastic.
We have smileys for this very reason......




iiKode said:


> well iv got one of them 85w cfls the big ones, think i can use that to house 8 clones in little pots, or i may use you're fogponic cloner, depends how creative i am feeling, iv got a small fan that i wired up, its from a broken xbox360, you know the double fans, might use that for intake, or extraction, depends on heat, which i doubt with the cfl. Just enough to make roots, grow and get root-bound till i can veg them proper.


I could do with some airflow in the TV cab but but that means more light leaking into the bedroom, to be honest I've loads to do and not enough time in the day. lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

what happened to that bush you were growing kode? finished yet? new ones off to a flyer
phoarr warm one today thank fook i run the light through the night or they'd be cooking!

btw yorks that heads will roll tune atrack remix you posted has been played on my pc about 100 times lol fucking right tune, cheers for posting it


----------



## indikat (May 6, 2013)

is this for real or another disinfo campaign....disclosure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6TSMhOpsPo peace


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> btw yorks that heads will roll tune atrack remix you posted has been played on my pc about 100 times lol fucking right tune, cheers for posting it


No worries mate, I'm an oldschool raver at heart and an ex DJ so I have special tastes lol. 

There's very few modern tracks that give me a tingle up the spine but that tune gets blasted in my house quite regular, easily the best remix by far with new and oldschool influences to the whole track. 

I got a pal to drop it at an electro night last week and it blew the roof off, it just screamed for a rewind!

To be fair you can't beat a tune that's about coming up on 'E'......


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2013)

What a crock of bollocks!

Just got refused a bottle of shandy in morissons because i didn't have any ID... Who gives a fuck about immigration problems if the cuntry is in that much of a shit state that they're terrified of little kiddies getting pissed up on shandy.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

couldnt agree more that song gives me the pure party feeling, i'd heard it last year at some point and i swear i was looking for it again when i did.

blasting some of this guy today, daniel portman new find thanks to youtube. dat bass after 1.20 odd!

[youtube]B1nnimB3iNk[/youtube]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

And this one gets banged out as loud and as hard as the system will take. 
Some classic piano and organ chords with the dirtiest of Dubstep drops, one for the car or the neighbors! 

[video=youtube;oZkzcm7ubQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oZkzcm7ubQg[/video]

I never get bored of this track and it's probably the only Dubstep tune you'll find me dancing to rather than getting messy and smoking blunts in a corner!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> What a crock of bollocks!
> 
> Just got refused a bottle of shandy in morissons because i didn't have any ID... Who gives a fuck about immigration problems if the cuntry is in that much of a shit state that they're terrified of little kiddies getting pissed up on shandy.


Did the %ABV even warrant ID or where they just being thick concerning licensing legislation?

For example you don't need ID for Bass.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

only people here that will ID me still are the polish / eastern europeans in the corner shops. shit scared they'll lose their jobs / licence over it when they can clearly see i'm well over 18.

would have to give that vid a dislike button if there was one mate lol can't do dubstep


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did the %ABV even warrant ID or where they just being thick concerning licensing legislation?
> 
> For example you don't need ID for Bass.


Was saint omar panache, think it's "less than 1%". Maybe that falls under legislation, but even if it does, it's bullshit. ID'd for <1% yet absolutely fine to sell me listerine no questions asked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

I get ID all over the shop cos when I'm clean shaven and baked I look a good 15 years younger than I am.

They look damn silly when the kid serving me is not even of drinking age and I pull my licence out of my wallet to slap it on the counter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Was saint omar panache, think it's "less than 1%". Maybe that falls under legislation, but even if it does, it's bullshit. ID'd for <1% yet absolutely fine to sell me listerine no questions asked.


I'll have to consult my special orange book to be sure but I think 1% is the line, I've had 'Jack Daniels' brown sauce (yes for bacon) taken off me in Tesco because I tried to buy it after licensing hours and it contained more then the the limit. 
Fucking laughed my arse off when the manager flipped the bottle round and said "Here mate have a look, hands are tied!".


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I get ID all over the shop cos when I'm clean shaven and baked I look a good 15 years younger than I am.
> 
> They look damn silly when the kid serving me is not even of drinking age and I pull my licence out of my wallet to slap it on the counter.


I'm exactly the same. Most of the older women who ask my ID normally profusely appologise upon seeing my ID. Annoying for now, but give it 20 years and i'll be laughing


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

[youtube]bXq6I3XmGAs[/youtube]

this guys grows.. lmfao the laughing stock of riu


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm exactly the same. Most of the older women who ask my ID normally profusely appologise upon seeing my ID. Annoying for now, but give it 20 years and i'll be laughing


Aye I'm 34 in a couple of months, can't beat getting ID'd at 34 but when your with the boys picking up supplies you never hear the end of it!

I was chatting this bird up I've known for years a couple of weeks ago and she's never really known my age but it came up randomly and she was like "fuck off you're pulling my leg, you're about 26-27 tops", I had to phone a mutual friend who is 2 months older than me before she'd believe it. 

There was a certain smile left on her face as we parted that let me know it's on the cards for future, she's about 23 and fit as fuck lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> [youtube]bXq6I3XmGAs[/youtube]
> 
> this guys grows.. lmfao the laughing stock of riu


Sativa looking one!? Trim em!? Flower em soon!? Oh dear!


----------



## zVice (May 6, 2013)

Good ol binshaggy .... lol

Trim the "foilage" haha



The2TimEr said:


> [youtube]bXq6I3XmGAs[/youtube]
> 
> this guys grows.. lmfao the laughing stock of riu


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes just blast it back into the house, in winter you'll save on your heating bills no end.
> If the filter is set up right it will be fine, 8" will filter quite a large space.
> 
> 
> ...


interesting to see me trying the exact same thing, the little mini tent will be in with flowering plants, so i might just have to cut a couple feet of ducting, and bend it round, so there is no leaks, i also have a staple gun, excellent for making yourself feel powerful, few rolls of duct tape and i could start tomorrow, only if i could find my fuckin drill... one of the brothers took it i betcha


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> what happened to that bush you were growing kode? finished yet? new ones off to a flyer
> phoarr warm one today thank fook i run the light through the night or they'd be cooking!
> 
> btw yorks that heads will roll tune atrack remix you posted has been played on my pc about 100 times lol fucking right tune, cheers for posting it


shes been taken down, ill get a pic up the end of this week, camera broke so i have to faff about with a fancy iphone(hence no weekly update, or harvest pics) through facebook logout delete conversation do it again, its a cunt for me on the phone.
but ill get final weigh in the end of this week when its all dried, buds are smaller than i would like but....

ill see about a 40 quid camera to keep up with the new lot.


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

i grew a beard for a reason, went to the paki shop to get fags and got id'd fuck it i have it out like an fbi badge when im buyin fags anyway nowadays, 25 and over wtf thats half way through most alcoholics lives and they are still gettin id'd


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

piss funny reading the threads he makes in the toke n talk or grow journals ha ha!
there was enough of those buds though ikode on that beast last time i saw so you should do well i reckon, hows the smoke look?
you'd pick one up like i'm using for cheap enough nowdays 10.1 mp exilim, old like but got the macro setting and takes decent pics.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 6, 2013)

what a day me and the boss ditched work early to go on a mini pub crawl on the kayak's perk's of living on a island


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

View attachment 2645104View attachment 2645105

Same age 2 different pheno's already?, strain is Big Buddah Cheese.


----------



## iiKode (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> piss funny reading the threads he makes in the toke n talk or grow journals ha ha!
> there was enough of those buds though ikode on that beast last time i saw so you should do well i reckon, hows the smoke look?
> you'd pick one up like i'm using for cheap enough nowdays 10.1 mp exilim, old like but got the macro setting and takes decent pics.


Yeah mate, been lookin on argos, 16mp for 40 quid, not bad might pick that up in 2 weeks or so, its got a decent macro onit aswell so ill be doin allsorts of fancy pics, takin pics of my fingerprints and everything

Iv tried the smoke, its quit a har hitter, gets you coughing like, but ima order some morrocon hash from bmr if i can get some coins, to do me over the cure, because i can see it being very nice after a decent cure. Buds are a bit fluffy, but i dont mind, as long as the smoke is good.

Could make a bomb buying and selling off BMR and such...where i live you could anyway. hobby while im vegging? lmao

just smoked a joint of my own grow, and iv been sitting here cross eyed unable to stop staring at the screen, so im pretty sure its good stuff, for me anyway.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what a day me and the boss ditched work early to go on a mini pub crawl on the kayak's perk's of living on a island


buzzin mate! you working back on the boat are you? i start tommorow aswell helping with tiling a swimming pool cant wait.

kode you ordered bmr before? i'v got 7g of big bang being sent tomora from ukganja


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 6, 2013)

nah man just some gardening here and there until i find a full time job, yeh fair play man sweet number that you got that full time or?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

gardening / landscaping has me hayfever in shreds when ive done it in the past. will find out tommorow how much work there is dude , more keeps pouring in apparently with the summer coming so should end up with more work. this current job will be a good few weeks anyhow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

Here ya Tip Top, we both guessed wrong lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

Start the clock.....


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> gardening / landscaping has me hayfever in shreds when ive done it in the past. will find out tommorow how much work there is dude , more keeps pouring in apparently with the summer coming so should end up with more work. this current job will be a good few weeks anyhow.


i dont get all that shit so im good but my boss does lol, hopefully you can get your foot in the door as they say and he might be able to point you in the right direction you cant go to college and learn to be a tiler is all on the job and is good money


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

just off the phone to him then, 7.30 i gotta be down his for couple sleepers tonight i reckon been hitting the hay around 3-4am most nights or mornings.
thats it mate just gotta show enough interest and start learning the ropes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

I've chopped out the apical tip of the bigger 'Two Toke Killer' so it doesn't get too tall for the tent and it'll also improve yield for flattening the top out.
It's gonna be a beast for sure.




The smaller of the two even though it's a beast in it's own right, I've left this one normal.



The 'Smelly Fingerez' clone mother that's been sprayed to fuck with Triacontanol.
This might end up going to a new home (a pal I'm gonna show how to grow for personal smoke) rather than me flowering it out, haven't decided yet.




And the the 'Grape Kush x Psychosis' that has also been sprayed to fuck with Triacontanol.



Now to water the buggers before I have to seal the light leaks in this loft tent so I can have the lights on at night, fucking warm during the day under this sun my loft is.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 6, 2013)

hope it works out for ya man at least it will be some money in your pocket


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 6, 2013)

how long those two toke's been vegging for there gona put out some yield...whats the height of your tent ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> how long those two toke's been vegging for there gona put out some yield...whats the height of your tent ?


About 7 weeks I think, I'm not sure the height of the tent cos it's DIY in the loft but now I've chopped the tip out of the bigger one they'll fit easy.

The width may just squeeze in, it's going to be fun finding out for sure.

Give me 2 mins and I'll get a shot of the tent.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

flawless health on those monsters yorky not a bad leaf in sight 
cheers redeye man!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> flawless health on those monsters yorky not a bad leaf in sight


Cheers mate.

There's a fair few gammy ones on the 'Fingerez' mother, it's a mother mind so it just gets chucked in a corner and left until it screams at me for some water. It's dried out and collapsed at least 3 times, lol.

The 'Two Toke' are pristine apart from couple underneath that are starting to fade cos they were bagged up for 4 days with no light, they'll be right after this feed water though.


----------



## indikat (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> There's a fair few gammy ones on the 'Fingerez' mother, it's a mother mind so it just gets chucked in a corner and left until it screams at me for some water. It's dried out and collapsed at least 3 times, lol.
> 
> The 'Two Toke' are pristine apart from couple underneath that are starting to fade cos they were bagged up for 4 days with no light, they'll be right after this feed water though.


you ever H2O2 the water Y?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> you ever H2O2 the water Y?


No mate, I don't see the point to be honest.

If I wanted more O2 in my water I'd buy a £10 airpump, a £2 airstone and a length of tubing.
But then I've got coco airpots, there's not much more I could do.

The fact that it also sterilises organic matter is a big no no in my eyes too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

Right so the loft tent is 2m x 1m x 2.3m ish floor space but tapers to a point like a piece of Toblerone, I've got about 1.5m of vertical space to play with before I start to get crispy tops from the 600w and the 400w (not being used yet) is about 8"-10" lower than that at the other side.

The bigger 'Two Toke' stands 1m high from the floor and is 32" wide so it's got about 50cm to grow into, plenty lol!

Loft tent.

tapered roof with a 600w cooltube and a 400w in a cut down standard under the carbon filter to suck the hot air straight out, not too sure how effective it is though until I can test it properly over the next few days.





The rest of it.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> Good ol binshaggy .... lol
> 
> Trim the "foilage" haha


Thats almost (not quite but almost) as funny as the pic of his sister with spunk all over her face lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2013)

Ha ha ha go non yorkie someone's been a busy boy nothin you u can't fix with a bit of tape ay. On and the potash is cheap Wilkos stuff it says to mix in the soil


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

The exhaust blows back onto my landing where my magic air trap of a house lets the wind blow right through my bathroom window, across the landing and out through the front bedroom widow with out a heat signature to be seen.

Fucking love my air trap house for growing, it's just too small!




My intake will be the bathroom condensation extractor in reverse, when I've unblocked it and spliced my spare 4" fan in after ripping the ducting off the fucked extractor.




And finally the hardware.



And a twat to take those photo's were!....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> the potash is cheap Wilkos stuff it says to mix in the soil



Oh fucking hell don't do that, it'll destroy yer PH and kill the plants quick time. You can't fix the problem once it's in the soil/coco either.
That's for outside shit like vegetable crops and stuff, can't do that with ganja.

Mix it up in hot water with a low PH like in my post, pour it in your water bucket with the rest of what you use, PH last as usual and then water the plants.

You're best off getting that other stuff though for the sake of £5, it's perfect.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2013)

Right later's boys, the missus wants the laptop and I'd best crack on with these plants before it gets dark.

Toodle pip.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh fucking hell don't do that, it'll destroy yer PH and kill the plants quick time. You can't fix the problem once it's in the soil/coco either.
> That's for outside shit like vegetable crops and stuff, can't do that with ganja.
> 
> Mix it up in hot water with a low PH like in my post, pour it in your water bucket with the rest of what you use, PH last as usual and then water the plants.
> ...


Sound glad I haven't used it yet phew. Yeh I'll just use it on the garden then. All I'm really after is a N boost for veg


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

loophole68 said:


> hws every1 doing?
> Hope u guys know bt the B n Q multipurpose compost? On a scale of 10,10 being dogs bollox, where would you guys put it for all purpose use?


was there today and brought 3 bags for a tenner , cant remember the name except to say its in a pink bag , anyway cracked one open and mixed in a bit of perlite and it seems rather good , better than many ive come across such as morrisons own , its hum huewm hewmus ............. its fuckin full of peat and not clumpy and waterloggy , nice and airy , looks good to the point ill pop back and grab some more


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> What a crock of bollocks!
> 
> Just got refused a bottle of shandy in morissons because i didn't have any ID... Who gives a fuck about immigration problems if the cuntry is in that much of a shit state that they're terrified of little kiddies getting pissed up on shandy.


got to stick up for the workers here , soz and all that 

my mrs worked in a shop a couple of yrs and simply put the licencing people are the most joyless cunts you can possibly imagine , if you serve someone whos underage then the person behind the counter is looking at a 2 grand fine ,,, and thats a personal fine and not something the shop has to cover , thats assuming they dont loose their job ,,,,,,,, and now mix in c&e like to send into the same shop kids underage asking to buy 16+ age bracket stuff and then you create an environment where anyone who looks 25 or under gets asked , the stupidity know no bounds , my mrs could id someone one day and be shown so sell to the customer but would be sacked if she didnt ask the same person the very next day and couldnt sell them the items they were entitled to , madness and frustrating , she couldnt even flog some cigs to the daughter of the assistant manager even though we had been to her 18th party the weekend before !!!!!

so yeah please dont blame the workers , they have their hands tied 

oh and i was last id`ed at the age of 42 ...... so there , i wouldnt mind but i had a face full of graying stubble and i was already shit faced , fuckers wouldnt serve me either , ok yeah so i dont look my age but its a friggin flight of fancy that i could be anywhere near underage


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> [youtube]bXq6I3XmGAs[/youtube]
> 
> this guys grows.. lmfao the laughing stock of riu


``gunna take of some leafs to help the tops ``

leafs ? hot diggity 

how about if he removes all the ``leafs `` imagine how quick they will grow then ?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 6, 2013)

I get id'd all the time but I got a young face. I think the biggest piss take is having to "look 25" to buy something you need to be 18 for? Now there's some stupid fucking red tape. Probably put in place to stop the 18-25 group getting aggressive, which they wouldnt have to if they cut the bullshit. I live in a place near to a lot of scumbags though so cant complain. The worst is seeing 12 yo's smoking fags though. Id blame the parents for that though as shops are nailing that too.


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, I don't see the point to be honest.
> 
> If I wanted more O2 in my water I'd buy a £10 airpump, a £2 airstone and a length of tubing.
> But then I've got coco airpots, there's not much more I could do.
> ...




h202 has an extra molecule but its unstable as fuck , lasts all of a day in a rez so is a giant waste of time and money , also stick your finger in it and wait 1 minute , on removing you will note your fingers now bright white , its a bleach !!!! and as Mr Y stated it does plant matter no favours , im always crestfallen at the perpetual stupidity of certain info online , some fucktard posts up its a great idea to stur your rez with a cheesy cock and everyone blindly follows , i swear one of these days im going to start posting up disinformation just to see , so anyway a pump and an airstone , getting the water temp lower means more dissolved oxygen in the water which means more love to the roots and bigger plants


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2013)

moggggys said:


> got to stick up for the workers here , soz and all that
> 
> my mrs worked in a shop a couple of yrs and simply put the licencing people are the most joyless cunts you can possibly imagine , if you serve someone whos underage then the person behind the counter is looking at a 2 grand fine ,,, and thats a personal fine and not something the shop has to cover , thats assuming they dont loose their job ,,,,,,,, and now mix in c&e like to send into the same shop kids underage asking to buy 16+ age bracket stuff and then you create an environment where anyone who looks 25 or under gets asked , the stupidity know no bounds , my mrs could id someone one day and be shown so sell to the customer but would be sacked if she didnt ask the same person the very next day and couldnt sell them the items they were entitled to , madness and frustrating , she couldnt even flog some cigs to the daughter of the assistant manager even though we had been to her 18th party the weekend before !!!!!
> 
> ...


I didn't once blame then workers. They have a job to do, they did it. I was raising my eyebrow at morissons requiring Id for a bottle of shandy when I was able to buy a 26.9% alcohol mouthwashb without any id. I just told the girl that it was ridiculous that they needed I'd for it an said oh well. I'll shop elsewhere in future. At least I know where to shop if I want to get rat arsed and don't have id though  bring on the mouthwash binge lol


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I didn't once blame then workers. They have a job to do, they did it. I was raising my eyebrow at morissons requiring Id for a bottle of shandy when I was able to buy a 26.9% alcohol mouthwashb without any id. I just told the girl that it was ridiculous that they needed I'd for it an said oh well. I'll shop elsewhere in future. At least I know where to shop if I want to get rat arsed and don't have id though  bring on the mouthwash binge lol


yep , asking to see the manager also makes no difference , also i find waving a tattoo and saying ``see that , its 26 years old `` also made no difference at all , the mrs also used to id me , id offer her 18 inch , she would of course make sure the entire village thinks of me as some 4 inch wonder


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

and so mogs day , the life times and trials of growing weed and the endless shit i seem to attract 


over at the other house moving a few things around as you do , next door comes over and says 

``ive been meaning to have a work with you , it fuckin stinks you need to sort it out ``

now given i hardly know the fella my arse is at mid flap and ive about to try my very very best poker face

`` ummmmm whats that then ?``
`` come on dont fuck about ya cunt , its clear your doing a grow in there and the fuckin smell is so strong its a wonder you havnt had your door off , fuck me you know next doors got 2 coppers living there ``

i didnt , sure as shit is shit ive been growing 2 fuckin doors away from the pigs !!!!

long story short is he smelt it and sussed it , a friend came around and went sniffing at the door and could smell it , i think it was because of a fuck up the other day , i asked the mrs to fill the rez so we could get out quicker and the dozzy cow left the door open and light on , next time i came round it fuckin stunk , i think it was from this time although ive been trimming for england in there without any smell control for the trimming and only for the hanging plants 

so the general convo went along the lines that it turns out he enjoys a smoke himself and is worried the cops will have his door off thinking hes got a grow on , given his job , criminologist and shes in law fuck me i pick um , hes shitting it if the door did come off they will find his 2 gram personal stash and fuck his and hers job up ,,,,, he then lectured me on how you grow and how he can put me in touch with a couple of landlords he knows who specialize in having punters who grow in there for a cut or someone who specialize in industrial units , i made out that its kind of him and its a slightly larger than normal persy grow , he asked how many plants , i told him low numbers , he asked at what stage i explained end of flower and mostly trimmed ( true , i didnt say the next batch was in there )

so what to do ? exposed 

the house has sort of 5 grows in there , the veg room , a 1x1 tent that im using for breeding ( 4 weeks to finish ), a 2x1 tent also for veg but was flipped to flower the same day before this shit happened , the main room which is a flower only room but with a light array and an individual light ............... its clean up time 
i came away but went back later and cleared the veg room out , the flower room has a single light in there so the 1x1 tents plants will be going in there , the 2x1 plants will be dropped somewhere else asap although the tent there going to has a finished crop that will need taking down to accommodate , suicide maybe but the flower room will continue on until finished and then ill clean up and hand back the keys , that means 7 weeks time , ive either the worlds biggest balls or im the dumbest fucker on the planet ,,, seeing how hes not grassed and after speaking i dont think he will then i figure the risk is reduced there , the smell sit cant and wont happen again plus there simply wont be the plant numbers there , im doing my best to just get my head around the idea that the risk levels gone up just a little and not sky high , that the lot doesnt need taking down , that i wont get rapped by pc pig and his idea of rights and wrongs


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2013)

good evening gentlemen, i trust everyone is having a splendid night?


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

dura72 said:


> good evening gentlemen, i trust everyone is having a splendid night?


fine ta , bored to tears sat on my own , the mrs has cried off to bed nursing a hangover thats lasted all day , highlight of the day was the snooker plus i had a convo that was an eye opener with the neighbour , beyond that just an odd day


----------



## Double 0 420 (May 6, 2013)

Can somebody help me please


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2013)

Double 0 420 said:


> Can somebody help me please


relationship issue, pre-op question, suicide suggestion, best way to steal charity tins from shops? or god forbid advice on growing weed?


----------



## Double 0 420 (May 6, 2013)

dura72 said:


> relationship issue, pre-op question, suicide suggestion, best way to steal charity tins from shops? or god forbid advice on growing weed?


advice on weed. first time, made a post about it and no one has helped me out yet and it's an emergency


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2013)

Double 0 420 said:


> advice on weed. first time, made a post about it and no one has helped me out yet and it's an emergency



I looked and couldn't see it. Post it again.


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2013)

fire away mate, tip top is more clued than me but i know alittle bit.


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

Double 0 420 said:


> advice on weed. first time, made a post about it and no one has helped me out yet and it's an emergency


1 stick um into a plant pot , in cups the world turns to shit super fast seeing as you dont have the buffer of loads of soil
2 try not to get water on the plant itself , im thinking it looks like burn marks , you tend to get marks such as this when you splash a little water of the leaves and the light uses it as a magnifying glass and burns your leaves , i dont think its food related but cant be 100% sure , seeing as you said you havnt fed them then unless your using miracle NO soil or some other shitty slow release then its cant really be likely , they dont look hungry as you would expect yellowing but over the entire lower leaf and not just a section soooo i cant advise a feeding would help at this point , i would have expected uniformity of discolouration on the leaves if it was an overfeeding issue , it could however be a genetic trait within a leaf grow pattern but not likely , repot the bastards and wait to see what happens is the best advise i can offer 
3 this is the uk thread and not a plant fix it , you may get quicker responses on the fix it sections given were a useless bunch of layabout fucktards in this thread , your very welcome to chuntter about anything but it really requires something to take someones fancy to get a real response , me im sobour and bored shitless hence responding , half the time i randomly prod at keys with a vague hope of getting across a message i cant remember starting while weighing up the pros and cons of getting out of the fuckin chair ( requires effert ) to get at the kids stash of chocs ( nnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeddddddd fudgesssssss oh fuck me a bounty , ill have that )


----------



## Double 0 420 (May 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I looked and couldn't see it. Post it again.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/651339-please-help-seedling-problem.html#post9045796


----------



## Double 0 420 (May 6, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 1 stick um into a plant pot , in cups the world turns to shit super fast seeing as you dont have the buffer of loads of soil
> 2 try not to get water on the plant itself , im thinking it looks like burn marks , you tend to get marks such as this when you splash a little water of the leaves and the light uses it as a magnifying glass and burns your leaves , i dont think its food related but cant be 100% sure , seeing as you said you havnt fed them then unless your using miracle NO soil or some other shitty slow release then its cant really be likely , they dont look hungry as you would expect yellowing but over the entire lower leaf and not just a section soooo i cant advise a feeding would help at this point , i would have expected uniformity of discolouration on the leaves if it was an overfeeding issue , it could however be a genetic trait within a leaf grow pattern but not likely , repot the bastards and wait to see what happens is the best advise i can offer
> 3 this is the uk thread and not a plant fix it , you may get quicker responses on the fix it sections given were a useless bunch of layabout fucktards in this thread , your very welcome to chuntter about anything but it really requires something to take someones fancy to get a real response , me im sobour and bored shitless hence responding , half the time i randomly prod at keys with a vague hope of getting across a message i cant remember starting while weighing up the pros and cons of getting out of the fuckin chair ( requires effert ) to get at the kids stash of chocs ( nnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeddddddd fudgesssssss oh fuck me a bounty , ill have that )


they're in canna terra pro plus, I will put them in bigger pots asap, thanks for the help guys


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2013)

yep ma advice is repot in and just water them fora day or two, no nutes, for at least 3 or 4 days then 1/4 strength. tbh honest it just looks like mutant leaf pattern, it doents look serious....christ after a while you stop even noticing things like that, especially at the beggining, if when there fully established your still gettin constant leaf issues the you need to track down the causes


----------



## Double 0 420 (May 6, 2013)

dura72 said:


> yep ma advice is repot in and just water them fora day or two, no nutes, for at least 3 or 4 days then 1/4 strength. tbh honest it just looks like mutant leaf pattern, it doents look serious....christ after a while you stop even noticing things like that, especially at the beggining, if when there fully established your still gettin constant leaf issues the you need to track down the causes


Cheers mates


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

dura72 said:


> .christ after a while you stop even noticing things like that, especially at the beggining, if when there fully established your still gettin constant leaf issues the you need to track down the causes


so true , i almost never notice , had an issue today , a selection of plants have a white bleaching to them , i think some dipshit ( me ) has managed to water them with water from the pool , oops , ignore and they will either grow out or die , 99/100 they turn around but just doing what i should and the issue goes unchecked unanswered or uncared about , takes a proper fuckup for me to even take note


----------



## dura72 (May 6, 2013)

any probs i ever have i pretty much treat the the same......heavy flush, water for 3 days, and if in doubt neem oil.


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

back on the odd day i had 

popped down the lane and got stopped by the neighbour , not met him yet and we had a good chat , turns out im responsible for half the fuckin county it seems , mogs world looks like this 



sorry its low rez , security and all that 
we dont have the fields to the left and our land stops at the pool on the right , ditto the house at the top , we do have rather a large chunk of woodland with ponds , natural springs ( p/h of 8.4 so fuckin useless ) and a couple of streams , joy of joys we also have a bog , red deer , monkjack deer , fox, badger , stout , a great selection of rabbits , moles who are driving me insane , a billion pigeons nesting in my back garden , ducks living in the fence under the bloody pigeons , brain dead pheasants lurching around the place , a million seagulls ...... could be more , buzzards and red kites , newts ( in my pool ) , dog walkers and pensioners who cant suss out where south is even though theres a 6 foot weather vain that gives it away rather alot 
the woods have a path running through it which doesnt go anywhere so people stroll down it and then realize there going to need to cross a motorway so walk straight back again , the woods itself are mine all mine , its all hilly as a bastard which means there are places that are epic and others that would be if it wasnt for the path , there is a glade in a horseshoe shape , its hidden by trees from the path plus its uphill , the soil is loom and looks fantastic , maybe a little dry but thats to be found out , it looks ideal for outdoor playing , i just need to suss a way in that people wont be able to see me by or follow as a path , i also need to get on it as the furns are popping out everywhere


----------



## pon (May 7, 2013)

This week I have been mostly eating promethazine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2013)

Let me know what type itbis mg already got a md1 after a md 2 and ms1 and 2 
As for the grow rooms gone mate ripped the stud wall down and made bedeoom bigger. My pals left his council house and is ay his birds 100 percent so km gunna run hia cellrr I can split it In 3 he has 2 20 poy wilmas 4x 600 digi ballasts ans all equimwntn so ol run the 20 pots nto pull every 4/ 5 weeks and the 3rd section for cuts.. sshould be fun and pulling 40-60 oz every 5 weeks even split 50/50 should be mint!!! Too para here now a couple people know my shit and I just mo longer trust them

An I vent into my attik fine owt under 1k the heat dispates np


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2013)

moggggys said:


> h202 has an extra molecule but its unstable as fuck , lasts all of a day in a rez so is a giant waste of time and money , also stick your finger in it and wait 1 minute , on removing you will note your fingers now bright white , its a bleach !!!! and as Mr Y stated it does plant matter no favours , im always crestfallen at the perpetual stupidity of certain info online , some fucktard posts up its a great idea to stur your rez with a cheesy cock and everyone blindly follows , i swear one of these days im going to start posting up disinformation just to see , so anyway a pump and an airstone , getting the water temp lower means more dissolved oxygen in the water which means more love to the roots and bigger plants


. . . So the "stiring with ya cheesy cock" tip is wrong then ? . . Fuck !


----------



## pon (May 7, 2013)

Bag o' shite th!nk d!fferent day 54



bos Buddha auto


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful bud pon! This needs a shamwow!

View attachment 2646297


----------



## drgrowshit (May 7, 2013)

did you see your reflection in the window pon lol,ugly cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2013)

fuk me i just noticed how bad my spelling was in my last post, had the wife babbling on and i was on my phone posting so thats my excuse.
new pc tower arrived, ripped the noisey fan outa my new psu and stuk a silent one in,and also this new 2gb graphics card fro the measley 35 qwid it cost is great, just cant get my screen resolution correct ffs, pisses me of.

and lol on the pic pon,, ur a old bald man!! HAHAHA


----------



## pon (May 7, 2013)

Cheers TTT


tip top toker said:


> Absolutely beautiful bud pon! This needs a shamwow!
> 
> View attachment 2646297


----------



## pon (May 7, 2013)

Ugly yes, old yes, bald, not yet (comb over used to cover vampire bald bits) i asked my missus to trim the sides with my buzz trimmer & it looked like i had a lego head so i buzzed the 'kin lot now i look like a bubble 'ead!


----------



## newuserlol (May 7, 2013)

is that a eye patch too pirate pon? lol

hope every1s good and enjoying the weather has been lovely last few days in buckinghamshire, me modem gets delivered on weds dunno if thats when the line is also good to go or just the modem delivery date? seems like a age since i had any net at me flat.

blueberrys are day 43 now gonna start a ripen only diet from day 49 to 60ish looking and smelling very nice.

take it easy peoples.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

moggggys said:


> if you serve someone whos underage then the person behind the counter is looking at a 2 grand fine


Try a £5000 fine, a prison sentence or both!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

my fogger turned up today yorkie! going to crack on and get some cuts rocking tonight


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my fogger turned up today yorkie! going to crack on and get some cuts rocking tonight


I slung a load in last night as it happens, a few from each plant just in case one turns out acceptable on the stone front.

Then I may use that to do the control SCROG next time, we'll see yet.
Those 'Smelly Cherry x Dog beans' keep tapping me on the shoulder though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

likewise!! should be some pink frosty boulders. 

I've just set a load of psycho killers away and something else i can't remember what though!?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 7, 2013)

ive just bought some coins no probs signed into my sr account copied my address and pasted it into my other wallet and pressed send but there not in my sr account do they normally take a while to clear or have i got the wrong sr link and been scammed?


----------



## pon (May 7, 2013)

Nope I had to slide half my gimp suit over my head to see what I was doing.


newuserlol said:


> is that a eye patch too pirate pon? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise!! should be some pink frosty boulders.
> 
> I've just set a load of psycho killers away and something else i can't remember what though!?


You still got that Psycho cut or did it die a death?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

aye I have the psychosis cut still. took a couple of cuts off it last week they've been in the dwc since but i'm going to take a boat load now i've got the fogger going, to take dippy ellsy, smelly fingerez, Dog and psycho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I have the psychosis cut still. took a couple of cuts off it last week they've been in the dwc since but i'm going to take a boat load now i've got the fogger going, to take dippy ellsy, smelly fingerez, Dog and psycho



Do you mind sending the fairy a snip?

If you do that'll be the test subject for the control SCROG because it stones so I can keep it for personal and a lot of guys have grown it out so the difference between the control and sprayed will be more relative to how folks expect it to perform.

Or if you fancy sending a snip of that beast that is the Dog as well....kiss-assthen I'm pretty sure we could get an "in association with" type do on with the tent sporting some BB graphics in the background! (yes I've been thinking about this for a while as I've got a thread on the other site all ready set up for the grow, it's been there months lol)


----------



## pon (May 7, 2013)

TD out in the sun



Buddha auto next in line for the chop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Do you mind sending the fairy a snip?
> If you do that'll be the test subject for the control SCROG because it stones so I can keep it for personal and a lot of guys have grown it out so the difference between the control and sprayed will be more relative to how folks expect it to perform.
> 
> Or if you fancy sending a snip of that beast that is the Dog as well....kiss-assthen I'm pretty sure we could get an "in association with" type do on with the tent sporting some BB graphics in the background! (yes I've been thinking about this for a while as I've got a thread on the other site all ready set up for the grow, it's been there months lol)


yeah i reckon i can manage that, though there's a bit of a fairy queue at the minute lol. 

i've two dog cut's one's old as the original batch and the other's the new one i just ran. both stonking mind. but one is just a tiny cut at the moment. BB endorsed dank you say hahah aye nee bosh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BB endorsed dank you say hahah aye nee bosh.


Car bonnet then!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

Fuck tits and arse, this is the sexiest thing I've seen in long time!

[video=youtube;NJiIr3dwOvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NJiIr3dwOvQ[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 7, 2013)

^and i thought it was pretty cool when im scraping a 2mm layer off my grinder. thats frikkin intense. at first i was like so theyre gonna put the kief on that golden coloured table? then woah...


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ^and i thought it was pretty cool when im scraping a 2mm layer off my grinder. thats frikkin intense. at first i was like so theyre gonna put the kief on that golden coloured table? then woah...


I think that was specifically the effect they were going for. No chance the kief just happened to perfectly align to all 4 edges of the table.

I just like that he's quite casually patting grams of kief of his hands and rubbing it into his trousers etc 

I've never tried dry ice hash, due to the uk being so dry ice friendly, but i would like to see what it's like. Regardless of qty of amteial used, it always seems to be RIDICULOUS yields in comparisson to what you ight get from ice hash. Makes me wonder what the contamination level is like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I've never tried dry ice hash, due to the uk being so dry ice friendly, but i would like to see what it's like. Regardless of qty of amteial used, it always seems to be RIDICULOUS yields in comparisson to what you ight get from ice hash. Makes me wonder what the contamination level is like.


Dry ice is not hard to come by mate (bartender supply sites sell it ) but can be quite expensive depending on how much you need.

I'm pretty sure DST did a couple of dry ice runs.


----------



## indikat (May 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dry ice is not hard to come by mate (bartender supply sites sell it ) but can be quite expensive depending on how much you need.
> 
> I'm pretty sure DST did a couple of dry ice runs.


fukin ell looks like the future any potency issues?...cant think why ..an instantly smokeable i am deffo givin this a go when i got a kilo o trim


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 7, 2013)

Fuck me I've seen some dry Ice videos but that one is something else I was gonna do it this time but was too tight to buy bubble bags Lol and dryiceuk do a 10 kg block for £48 I think more you buy the cheaper it is


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dry ice is not hard to come by mate (bartender supply sites sell it ) but can be quite expensive depending on how much you need.
> 
> I'm pretty sure DST did a couple of dry ice runs.


Nah, not necessarily hard to come by, so long as you want to buy online, i want to be able to goto the local shop or such and buy it at my convenience. Americans claim they can just pop to the local petrol station and buy it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

i did it once, it's a lot less messy than bubble but did you notice the green tinge to the kief? it's inevitable. and you then have to heat or press it etc so imo you might as well bubble. it's not cheap but buying big blocks to use can be. keeps for ages sealed up in the freezer.

i got mine smuggled out from an nhs transplant place lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i did it once, it's a lot less messy than bubble but did you notice the green tinge to the kief? it's inevitable. and you then have to heat or press it etc so imo you might as well bubble. it's not cheap but buying big blocks to use can be. keeps for ages sealed up in the freezer.
> 
> i got mine smuggled out from an nhs transplant place lmao


Why is it that you have to heat it (pressing is optional) yet don't have to heat bubble? Not really too clued up on the science behind decarboxylation etc.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ive just bought some coins no probs signed into my sr account copied my address and pasted it into my other wallet and pressed send but there not in my sr account do they normally take a while to clear or have i got the wrong sr link and been scammed?


they will take 1-3 hours dude. whats in line for the order? had some big bang sent today hoping it arrives in the morning


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 7, 2013)

yeah took around 3 hours cant remember what i ordered by the time my coins went through i was 0.01 short so just got some standard homegrown was looking at cheese but it was 15/18 a g...how was work?


----------



## indikat (May 7, 2013)

jus dry weighed the exo-pheno cheesequake at >9 (257g), the urkle pheno is dryin out and smells like someones pissed their keks an hung em up ta dry on the rad ...mingin


----------



## The2TimEr (May 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> yeah took around 3 hours cant remember what i ordered by the time my coins went through i was 0.01 short so just got some standard homegrown was looking at cheese but it was 15/18 a g...how was work?


you need to look for vendors such as hanuman, weedmanuk, fannytastic and the bakery to name a few, i got this big bang 7g for 60 sheets mate. all of them vendors i said are selling it at £10 / g.
was good thanks mate sunburnt to fuck and cream crackered now!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 7, 2013)

will check them out next time then...a nice fat one and a cuppa should sort you out


----------



## iiKode (May 7, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> buzzin mate! you working back on the boat are you? i start tommorow aswell helping with tiling a swimming pool cant wait.
> 
> kode you ordered bmr before? i'v got 7g of big bang being sent tomora from ukganja


Never ordered anything like that online, only found out about it, because my brother was looking at guns on the silk road armoury, there, not gonna say whether he bought anything tho. 
but yeah think im gonna get some tomorrow though, found 3g of morrocon for 15 quid odd, gonna buy a little over that and maybe get a gram of somthing else aswell, or leave it and hope i can buy an oz with it someday, if they ever rise, that cyprus going bankrupt story made the coins go real high, hopin for somthing like that to happen when im packin 10+ coins in the future.


----------



## iiKode (May 7, 2013)




----------



## iiKode (May 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Absolutely beautiful bud pon! This needs a shamwow!
> 
> View attachment 2646297


His Face...


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> His Face...


Yes..? Was there an underlying point I'm missing?


----------



## iiKode (May 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yes..? Was there an underlying point I'm missing?


i was gonna type somthing, but forgot and just wrote his face...


----------



## moggggys (May 7, 2013)

creating a set up in the garage in the rafters , seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## tip top toker (May 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i was gonna type somthing, but forgot and just wrote his face...


That strains a keeper


----------



## iiKode (May 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That strains a keeper


lmao, somtimes i do things and just carry on as normal and forget lmao. In my own world.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 8, 2013)

just woke up on the chair lol,took 4 pre gabs 300s fuck me i cant walk haha,from 6 or 7 last night.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i was gonna type somthing, but forgot and just wrote his face...


Pmsl its good stuff then  oh and fell asleep on the sofa again lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (May 8, 2013)

i feel like my whole body is a big wave lol


----------



## DON DAPA (May 8, 2013)

Rainy in the uk ....Thank f!#k battling temps like a boss aint no fun ...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Why is it that you have to heat it (pressing is optional) yet don't have to heat bubble? Not really too clued up on the science behind decarboxylation etc.[/QUOTEdecarbing weed just chages the thc to thc-va or vb i forget which. it gets done in a lot of medible stuff in the states
> 
> pressing it is totally optional, binds it into like morrocan blond . me i just like making little animals out of balls of hash


----------



## pon (May 8, 2013)

Morning youngsters, funksters, punksters & cuntsters oh & munsters, munters & shut the fuck up about me bubble 'ed


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that you have to heat it (pressing is optional) yet don't have to heat bubble? Not really too clued up on the science behind decarboxylation etc.[/QUOTEdecarbing weed just chages the thc to thc-va or vb i forget which. it gets done in a lot of medible stuff in the states
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

from what i gather the heat changed the molecules and makes it more 'binding' as will pressure. though it's not a necessity at all, you wanna toke up a table full of green gold, get stuck in !!! i think there's actually a medicinal reason why one is better than the other for certain things which links to high cdb strains for medicinal use and less, brain spazz.


----------



## zVice (May 8, 2013)

video explains why it's necessary to decarboxylate phytocannabinoids 


[video=youtube;9Dl613gGprE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9Dl613gGprE[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (May 8, 2013)

got a psycho cut again,and my nft tank with 1 psycho in it,week 3 i think,its going to be a beast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> video explains why it's necessary to decarboxylate phytocannabinoids
> 
> much better than my fried brain came up with lol.
> [video=youtube;9Dl613gGprE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9Dl613gGprE[/video]





drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2647487View attachment 2647488View attachment 2647489View attachment 2647490View attachment 2647491got a psycho cut again,and my nft tank with 1 psycho in it,week 3 i think,its going to be a beast


looks canny that dr, think it might have a light deficiency starting, http://postimg.org/image/r3a4odgch/ whack a bit more N in her food or grow. i go a bottle of Mono N from canna for like tenner, works a charm

looks canny tho still


----------



## drgrowshit (May 8, 2013)

think its a bit of N i needed,iv put the stuff you sent me don the sea kelp.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 8, 2013)

suppose i am using ionics bloom,it s shit ill get somthing today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

aye maybe some bat shite or a bottle of N would probably be better tbf lasts for donkeys


----------



## pon (May 8, 2013)

fooking bag o shite auto nl x bb
de-stalked all but the main cola as that's still not dry, some bits are quite airy but others chunky 
15.6g + the main cola which at a guess today I'd say another 7g max so about 22g will be the total - just bud no twiggy bits.
smokes nice but shite yield - suppose saved me a couple hundred quid tho'


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

What weight would be lost if you did a proper trim job? No offence intended.


----------



## pon (May 8, 2013)

dunno maybe 2 - 5g ? i like those bits as they are loaded with thrichs


tip top toker said:


> What weight would be lost if you did a proper trim job? No offence intended.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

trim it down and do a butane run, mix things up a abit.

I know some of the 6ers from n butane but DST on holiday, cycling?!?! with his knee....

bet your don with auto's for a bit eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

as per yorkis DIY, I'v knocked up the cloner, looks like it's working a treat!




the veg area hacked back and filled again


and a few nug Pr0n for shits n gigs...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> video explains why it's necessary to decarboxylate phytocannabinoids
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;9Dl613gGprE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9Dl613gGprE[/video]


Damn he makes little sense and explains something that is very simple, badly.

Decarboxylation is not actually needed providing your cannabis buds have been properly dried, the carboxyl group (carbon/oxygen) is removed over time as the buds dry (carbon and oxygen leaving the matter as evaporating CO2) converting THCA into THC.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as per yorkis DIY, I'v knocked up the cloner, looks like it's working a treat!
> 
> View attachment 2647553


Looks like your fogger works a bit better than mine, a nice thick mushroom of vapour you've got going there.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2013)

Bollocks, TV licensing have just been at the front door and didnt even realise, there goes my chance for some fun today ffs, do enjoy winding them bellends up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

i ran out of neoprene so just used dish scrubber instead. worked on the DWC Fingerez, Which is going great guns, root mass is well on it's was into the bucket!

email from them dude in china was well funny, your pigeon is at 25% of it's journey' ?!?!?


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

Just back from the postbox yorky, should be with ya tomorrow.

Would i be right in thinking you were starting to get pissed off with the racket your airpump makes Don?  I had to resort to drilling holes in the ceiling and running airhose from the attic into the cab. Looks like yours is the same brand as mine, i had the 4 outlet one and it was like a bloody canal boat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

aye i just went for the single one. i just wrapped a carrier round it as stuffing and chucked it into a spare pot, no bother really.

i got better ones for the DWC and aquafarm though


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2013)

@Yorkie, thought ya might wanna see this since ya so interested in basejumps n stuff http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/08/sos-parachute-skyscraper-emergency_n_3235239.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

Seems like a gimmick to me. Sure it will work if you've a couple of folk who need out, but they say he was inspired by 9/11. Imagine a few hundred people all trying to base jump out of a skyscraper window without anyone around to coordinate jump intervals. Think of the training required to base jump from a building in a busy city and not smack straight into the side of the building on the other side of the street. Think of 100's of folk parachuting to safety and one guys chute fails and he takes out 50 chutes in his plummet.

A great improvement and idea, but near impossible to feasibly implement.

9/11 is also pretty much the only even of it's kind to have happened in decades. That's one hell of a lot of continual training and re-training for an event with such minuscule odds of occurring.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Seems like a gimmick to me. Sure it will work if you've a couple of folk who need out, but they say he was inspired by 9/11. Imagine a few hundred people all trying to base jump out of a skyscraper window without anyone around to coordinate jump intervals. Think of the training required to base jump from a building in a busy city and not smack straight into the side of the building on the other side of the street. Think of 100's of folk parachuting to safety and one guys chute fails and he takes out 50 chutes in his plummet.
> 
> A great improvement and idea, but near impossible to feasibly implement.
> 
> 9/11 is also pretty much the only even of it's kind to have happened in decades. That's one hell of a lot of continual training and re-training for an event with such minuscule odds of occurring.


I meant it more along the lines of it being a better type of chute for people who currently base-jump as the canopy opens a lot earlier, cant see it ever being used for the purpose in the article lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2013)

yanks are dumb as fuk wouldnt suprise me if after floor 50 they have random mini shutes next to every fucking window!

seeing all this growing happening is kinda upsetting me that i tore my grow room wall down, FUKSAKE! wanna do another now haha

with mh for veg and 2x son T for flower i should even improve on my yeild from last time,, but ofc that never happend, lol,.sure

anwyays bak to dead island WHAT a fucking game, kinda glued to it atm, been sofa bound again for 4 days got a infection in me foot look.




sore as shit! but still much smaller than it was
loving this 26 hd screen and ssd and new domintaor ram in me pc! fucking mint its like s pace shuttle i just wish i could get the res right! pissing me off hahaha

redeye and MG still waiting ya lazy buggers

anyone wanna swap or buy and 7.5 zoppies? got tons of em,well i say tons but i got enough like!


----------



## indikat (May 8, 2013)

have been trying to upload photos but the file sizw is too big, reduced the res to basic but at 2 meg still too big, could someone pls suggest an alternative, many thanks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2013)

justresize with windows paint matey, ive just checked and my original is 3264 x2448 px i upload via windows np,, maybe risize yours as per 800x600.. or host elseware and paste direct link


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> have been trying to upload photos but the file sizw is too big, reduced the res to basic but at 2 meg still too big, could someone pls suggest an alternative, many thanks


My photo's are 4608x3456 and between 6 and 10 mb a piece, i just use the simple uploader and it sorts em out by it's own. No need for resizing and such.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yanks are dumb as fuk wouldnt suprise me if after floor 50 they have random mini shutes next to every fucking window!
> 
> seeing all this growing happening is kinda upsetting me that i tore my grow room wall down, FUKSAKE! wanna do another now haha
> 
> ...


im away working m8 so ain't been on much. What u waiting on? Bout that sega is it? It's a md1, also got something that plugs in it like a game that turns it into a ms1


----------



## The2TimEr (May 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yanks are dumb as fuk wouldnt suprise me if after floor 50 they have random mini shutes next to every fucking window!
> 
> seeing all this growing happening is kinda upsetting me that i tore my grow room wall down, FUKSAKE! wanna do another now haha
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> im away working m8 so ain't been on much. What u waiting on? Bout that sega is it? It's a md1, also got something that plugs in it like a game that turns it into a ms1


lemmi know wat u want for em man aye?



The2TimEr said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > dosn't look too comfy fuckabout hows it got that bad??
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (May 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemmi know wat u want for em man aye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

You want to get a grow on the go? I've not grown in 12 months now. Gonna be another 1-5 years until I can grow again.

And I know fuck all about medical stuff. Won't get me anywhere near a doctor. bunch of useless cunts. I hear peg legs are coming back.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 8, 2013)

haha fuck that program i cant watch it some right rough looking stuff. could of swoar i did that quote right whats happened there ?!, the crack with the foot then how come its still there after 2 year?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You want to get a grow on the go? I've not grown in 12 months now. Gonna be another 1-5 years until I can grow again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but thats 100% your choice TT u could have had a gaff and got going again but u chose not to,remeber, mine isent choice its safeality. i said to the missu summer if not then in the new house,

and i thouht u KNEW EVERYTHING ABOUT EVERYTHING? 

oh got a 2gb gpu for me pc,, and a ssd matey,, im well happy the 2gb is only 35 qwid new! just cant get the res correct for my 26" screen, pissing me off, im sure was u who recd a ssd, wel i got a brand new kingston extreme 120gb ssd for 40 qwid! 



The2TimEr said:


> haha fuck that program i cant watch it some right rough looking stuff. could of swoar i did that quote right whats happened there ?!, the crack with the foot then how come its still there after 2 year?


 iuts a venous ulcer pal, i go to specialist every month, hes sending me to a dermatologist net month, fuk dermatoligist i reckon its a lil worse than exma! haha

it start shrinking then i get a lil infectionand it goes bak so its shrunk 1inch in 6 months, so i mean its progress but 3 steps 4ward and 2 bak,,, fucking joke


----------



## The2TimEr (May 8, 2013)

the ladies tonight 1 week nd 2 days flower. old timers organic bloom was dispatched yesterday so they will have been fed nothing apart from bio grow the old timer bloom and epsom salts at low rates.


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes but thats 100% your choice TT u could have had a gaff and got going again but u chose not to,remeber, mine isent choice its safeality. i said to the missu summer if not then in the new house,


Yeah, i chose to better my life by taking the choice to try and get a psychology degree. Piss annoying not being able to grow but i'd rather really try and better my life and be able to buy a nice house in a nice area than grow dope and be stuck in council housing or such. Chosing the ability to grow some weed over the choice to have financial security and such, no brainer to me. I've had friends living in the council house areas, and no offence to anyone who is from that kind of area, but you'd have to hold a gun to my head before i opted to live there.

And technically yours is a choice just as much as mine is. Look at Dura, he would be the last person you'd think would risk growing but he happily choses to do so and run the risks in the process.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 8, 2013)

Check out my new thread and get subbed up!. Link in sig.

I used to post as GreenThumb2k10

Stay High.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i chose to better my life by taking the choice to try and get a psychology degree. Piss annoying not being able to grow but i'd rather really try and better my life and be able to buy a nice house in a nice area than grow dope and be stuck in council housing or such. Chosing the ability to grow some weed over the choice to have financial security and such, no brainer to me. I've had friends living in the council house areas, and no offence to anyone who is from that kind of area, but you'd have to hold a gun to my head before i opted to live there.
> 
> And technically yours is a choice just as much as mine is. Look at Dura, he would be the last person you'd think would risk growing but he happily choses to do so and run the risks in the process.


lol uve never even lived in a council estate,, and if u got a nice gaff in the sticks then growing would be your finacial securty but saying that the k is getting more and more like the states so every other cunt willbe seeing a shrink soon,, but lets be honest ttt imagine getting u as a shrink, if th victim says summet ud be all over it and proly get banged out LOL,, are middle class black eyes the same as council black eyes? hmmm,, i think u just get steak to ease the swelling rather than us council tennents a bag of frozen fish singers lmao

but wtf happened to canadia ?? ur just one of those guys who cant make the mind up,, and no need to be sarcastic u CUNT! soorry middle class say coont twot twot twot

busts i couldnt give a fuck about as far as growing goes, im not a commercial and i stay small scale.,.. its yobs of the estate whop are jealouse of our nice house and stuff in it that im bothered about more than a few plants and equipment


----------



## tip top toker (May 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol uve never even lived in a council estate,, and if u got a nice gaff in the sticks then growing would be your finacial securty but saying that the k is getting more and more like the states so every other cunt willbe seeing a shrink soon,, but lets be honest ttt imagine getting u as a shrink, if th victim says summet ud be all over it and proly get banged out LOL,, are middle class black eyes the same as council black eyes? hmmm,, i think u just get steak to ease the swelling rather than us council tennents a bag of frozen fish singers lmao
> 
> but wtf happened to canadia ?? ur just one of those guys who cant make the mind up,, and no need to be sarcastic u CUNT! soorry middle class say coont twot twot twot
> 
> busts i couldnt give a fuck about as far as growing goes, im not a commercial and i stay small scale.,.. its yobs of the estate whop are jealouse of our nice house and stuff in it that im bothered about more than a few plants and equipment


I have no intention of being a shrink. Psychologists get employed in most every field, be it it development, web design, advertising, business management, you name it. 

As you should know, I've absolutely no desire to become a dealer. I grew cannabis for myself, not for cash.

As to Canada, not really a case of not making my mind up, I mada my mind up and they made theirs up. I am criminally inadmissable. I would be put on the first flight home.

Indeed I've not lived in council estates, I have friends who do, and being there for just a couple of days makes me thank the lord I don't have to stay there any longer. 

Not once did I make a sarcastic statement or anything that resembled one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i chose to better my life by taking the choice to try and get a psychology degree. Piss annoying not being able to grow but i'd rather really try and better my life and be able to buy a nice house in a nice area than grow dope and be stuck in council housing or such. Chosing the ability to grow some weed over the choice to have financial security and such, no brainer to me. I've had friends living in the council house areas, and no offence to anyone who is from that kind of area, but you'd have to hold a gun to my head before i opted to live there.
> 
> And technically yours is a choice just as much as mine is. Look at Dura, he would be the last person you'd think would risk growing but he happily chooses to do so and run the risks in the process.


Dura's a career man now man


----------



## pon (May 8, 2013)

fooking jank foot ice, get down the fishing shop & slap some maggots on there, worked a treat for that guy in gladiator! 

'kin 'ell you can get health ins for a tenner a month then 6 months in you could get it sorted, bupa is about £400 a year less than the price o' 2ounces. sell all those shite kids games on ebay get your foot sorted & get outa that chair & back to some plumbing


----------



## iiKode (May 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, i chose to better my life by taking the choice to try and get a psychology degree. Piss annoying not being able to grow but i'd rather really try and better my life and be able to buy a nice house in a nice area than grow dope and be stuck in council housing or such. Chosing the ability to grow some weed over the choice to have financial security and such, no brainer to me. I've had friends living in the council house areas, and no offence to anyone who is from that kind of area, but you'd have to hold a gun to my head before i opted to live there.
> 
> And technically yours is a choice just as much as mine is. Look at Dura, he would be the last person you'd think would risk growing but he happily choses to do so and run the risks in the process.


least you will be able to sell an oz for 400 to the snobby health and safety politician next door.


----------



## DON DAPA (May 9, 2013)

Good morning BRITAIN....lol ...anyone remember that show.....anyways nice and cold outside just how i like it so me girlies don't sweat it .....i used to love the hot sunny days till i started growing lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

pon said:


> fooking jank foot ice, get down the fishing shop & slap some maggots on there, worked a treat for that guy in gladiator!
> 
> 'kin 'ell you can get health ins for a tenner a month then 6 months in you could get it sorted, bupa is about £400 a year less than the price o' 2ounces. sell all those shite kids games on ebay get your foot sorted & get outa that chair & back to some plumbing


sadly not the case, my birds in hospital with pneumonia, i was going mad saying you pay for fucking bupa 60 bar a month and they wont look at ya. apparently they have a rule about an exiting condition, if you've had a bad back or lungs in my birds case they wont even review it for 3 fucking years.

sunny as fuck up north today shorts tee's and a pint in my mit by half 3....


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

back in the game lol fuck feels like i had no net for years not months.

i think thats a good idea of mg's ice to apply for that embarrising bodys its gory enough for the show and they always seems to give the best treatment poss, that sounds abit rough with the missus don is that something you catch or what? i always thought it as something old or very ill people got.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol uve never even lived in a council estate,, and if u got a nice gaff in the sticks then growing would be your finacial securty but saying that the k is getting more and more like the states so every other cunt willbe seeing a shrink soon,, but lets be honest ttt imagine getting u as a shrink, if th victim says summet ud be all over it and proly get banged out LOL,, are middle class black eyes the same as council black eyes? hmmm,, i think u just get steak to ease the swelling rather than us council tennents a bag of frozen fish singers lmao
> 
> but wtf happened to canadia ?? ur just one of those guys who cant make the mind up,, and no need to be sarcastic u CUNT! soorry middle class say coont twot twot twot
> 
> busts i couldnt give a fuck about as far as growing goes, im not a commercial and i stay small scale.,.. its yobs of the estate whop are jealouse of our nice house and stuff in it that im bothered about more than a few plants and equipment


the young team giving you shit ice?lol,what they saying?


----------



## pon (May 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sadly not the case, my birds in hospital with pneumonia, i was going mad saying you pay for fucking bupa 60 bar a month and they wont look at ya. apparently they have a rule about an exiting condition, if you've had a bad back or lungs in my birds case they wont even review it for 3 fucking years.


kin ell! 3 years! how about a private consultation, might get somat done quicker? or maggots it is.
Get well soon everyone


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> least you will be able to sell an oz for 400 to the snobby health and safety politician next door.


I'd rather just smoke it. I don't like the idea of perpetuating the cannabis pricing bollocks. To put it into perspective, cannabis sells for the same price per gram as saffron does in your local supermarket. That's just fucking nuts, have you seen where saffron comes from?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I meant it more along the lines of it being a better type of chute for people who currently base-jump as the canopy opens a lot earlier, cant see it ever being used for the purpose in the article lol


It is a gimmick to be honest, the chute is just a regular BASE chute with high vis colours and a logo.

The reason why it opens sooner is because of the BASE chute having much much shorter ropes and the canopy is much much lager surface area, also the jump is 'static line'/'cute assist' meaning the pilot chute is all ready out/pulled at the point of exit, the guy stood behind the jumper on the balcony has hold of his pilot chute and lets go for him when his main chute opens removing the need to manually pull.
You can actually just hold the pilot chute in your hand and throw it in the air as you jump and it will do the same thing.

This vids explain it better than I can in words, lol.

[video=youtube;QtuG2P-YCDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QtuG2P-YCDk[/video]

The technique is usually used for jumps of 100m or lower.


I've thought about taking a chute on plane journeys as my hand luggage just in case though, but then if something fucks up at thousands of feet would they really open the door to let you jump to your safety or would they expect you to go down with the plane like everybody else!?


----------



## cues (May 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, you can't open the door on a commercial plane in flight. There is a mechanism to prevent it. They brought it in after the D.B.Cooper incident.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

cues said:


> Unfortunately, you can't open the door on a commercial plane in flight. There is a mechanism to prevent it. They brought it in after the D.B.Cooper incident.


Even if the plane is going down with no way to recover?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 9, 2013)

think we should do a riu jump lol loads of stoned cunts in a plain away to jump lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

Just had a gander on wiki and it may only be on 747's.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

just been watching a documentry about some drug calld Scopalamine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scopolamine was quite a intresting watch http://documentaryheaven.com/worlds-scariest-drug/ its some naughty shit makes u lose all will power or the ability to resist but leaves you looking non-drugged, is used for robbing n raping etc 

gonna watch 1 bout some drug called krokodil now, ive heard of that before its a cheap codeine/morphine mixup i think, russians inject it and there skin go's all scally n green hence the crocodile name, fuck theres some mess heads in this world.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gonna watch 1 bout some drug called krokodil now, ive heard of that before its a cheap codeine/morphine mixup i think, russians inject it and there skin go's all scally n green hence the crocodile name, fuck theres some mess heads in this world.


That ones a shocker mate, the hardcore guys mix it up in a pin with a full bottle of eye drops to stop it burning the veins as it goes in!

Rots yer body from the inside out with limbs and skin falling off all over the shop, makes IC3's leg look like a paper cut!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

Aye im gunna applu to that show. Just dont wanna be dragged on tv... so to bere bowt the wife don I had pneumonia and plurasy it int nicand woohoo sambos bak he can chase of these pesky noobs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

The post has just arrived Tip Top, nice one mate.....


----------



## cues (May 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just had a gander on wiki and it may only be on 747's.


No, it was on 727's if you mean the 'cooper vane'. The thing is, the same was achieved through other methods (usually avionics) on other aircraft. Not that anyone would jump out of a 727 door without an airstair. You'd go straight through an engine.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2013)

cues said:


> No, it was on 727's if you mean the 'cooper vane'. The thing is, the same was achieved through other methods (usually avionics) on other aircraft. Not that anyone would jump out of a 727 door without an airstair. You'd go straight through an engine.


And this is where the phrase smashing the back door in comes from 



The Yorkshireman said:


> The post has just arrived Tip Top, nice one mate.....


Good to hear it  Silly me though, should have thrown a couple seeds of the other BB strains in while i was at it. Got a bunch of Dippy Elsie, Engineers dream and deep psychosis i ent doing owt with.

Went through my seed bags yesterday and noticed a whole bunch of bits and pieces, small sugar leaves etc. Havn't gotten that high in a long time. Mixture of strains that have all technically been curing for 12 months. Sat down and played about 3 hors of star wards without realising it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Went through my seed bags yesterday and noticed a whole bunch of bits and pieces, small sugar leaves etc. Havn't gotten that high in a long time. Mixture of strains that have all technically been curing for 12 months. Sat down and played about 3 hors of star wards without realising it.


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

cues said:


> No, it was on 727's if you mean the 'cooper vane'. The thing is, the same was achieved through other methods (usually avionics) on other aircraft. Not that anyone would jump out of a 727 door without an airstair. You'd go straight through an engine.


Sorry, my bad. Misread it.

I only really fly cheap Euro flights though so I've only been on the small Airbus models like the A320.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

Tune of the month, if you've got a sub then turn the bass up!

[video=youtube;FnJIb4A-DuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FnJIb4A-DuY[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

aye that krokodil is nasty
[video=youtube;JsUH8llvTZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsUH8llvTZo[/video]

and the effects


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Yfd_7jrnMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yfd_7jrnMk[/video]


as for scapolomine aint that a lsd drug?? i remeber it in robocop 2 wer the bloke tests is and says it needs more scapolomine

really need to stay away form that kind of shit guys.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

Well my 'Breeders Choice - Anesthesia' beans are in the post from the U.S.

'Anesthesia' is the old 'Positronics Skunk/Afghani clone only x Sannies Herijuana male' (http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html) and are of limited stock.

I can see me matching it with the 'Smelly Fingerez' for some 'Purple Propofol' action!


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'd rather just smoke it. I don't like the idea of perpetuating the cannabis pricing bollocks. To put it into perspective, cannabis sells for the same price per gram as saffron does in your local supermarket. That's just fucking nuts, have you seen where saffron comes from?


cheese is about the price of silver per gramme round here no joke.

- interesting about the saffron, i read up on wiki about it, a clones just like cheese was it like a phenotype as well.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cheese is about the price of silver per gramme round here no joke.
> 
> - interesting about the saffron, i read up on wiki about it, a clones just like cheese was it like a phenotype as well.


Huh? Saffron. As in the cooking ingridient. Saffron is the individual stigma of a plant, generally hand picked. About 2 per plant.

Look at it this way. Consider saffron as pistils. Would it seem right that if someone hand picked a gram of pistils, it should sell for the same price as someone just picking a gram of bud. In cannabis it would also be like saying that hash should be the same price per gram as the bud it came from. There is no way that it makes any logical sense for saffron to cost the same as weed, roughly £8-10 a gram.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

AAAND hes off.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;_Yfd_7jrnMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yfd_7jrnMk[/video]
> 
> 
> as for scapolomine aint that a lsd drug?? i remeber it in robocop 2 wer the bloke tests is and says it needs more scapolomine
> ...


you wouldnt even be able to get that scapolmine is you wanted which you wouldnt lol it dusnt have many receational use's is used mainly in a few south american countrys to rob n rape and also kill, its very hard to dose and will cause heart attacks if given too much.


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Huh? Saffron. As in the cooking ingridient. Saffron is the individual stigma of a plant, generally hand picked. About 2 per plant.
> 
> Look at it this way. Consider saffron as pistils. Would it seem right that if someone hand picked a gram of pistils, it should sell for the same price as someone just picking a gram of bud. In cannabis it would also be like saying that hash should be the same price per gram as the bud it came from. There is no way that it makes any logical sense for saffron to cost the same as weed, roughly £8-10 a gram.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saffron


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you wouldnt even be able to get that scapolmine is you wanted which you wouldnt lol it dusnt have many receational use's is used mainly in a few south american countrys to rob n rape and also kill, its very hard to dose and will cause heart attacks if given too much.


i just watched it, people will throw the dust in your face, or drink, then take you out put one in ur arse, and empty ur bank account.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i just watched it, people will throw the dust in your face, or drink, then take you out put one in ur arse, and empty ur bank account.


looked like some fucked up shit hay kode, they can even just brush it on a piece of paper give it to read then thats u dosed and fucked in more ways than 1.


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> looked like some fucked up shit hay kode, they can even just brush it on a piece of paper give it to read then thats u dosed and fucked in more ways than 1.


yeah even if you smelt it, like that girl, put cotton wool up her nose then put that stuff up her nose, went close to the guy and he was drugged. that is fuckin mad, kim jong un would love that stuff.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah even if you smelt it, like that girl, put cotton wool up her nose then put that stuff up her nose, went close to the guy and he was drugged. that is fuckin mad, kim jong un would love that stuff.


that bloke at the end made me laugh when he openly admitted to doing it back to the people who dosed n robbed him then killing all 3 of them! or when the junkie who brought it for them was trying to open the wrap in the car and they where all shitting thereselfs lol

was quite a interesting lil doc i thought.

best drug documentrys i ever seen tho would have to be cocaine cowboys 1 and 2, id prob go as far as best doc full stop ive seen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

talked to my mate who does house grows and he does cinderella, 7 week crop all year long. man was telling me hes was doing 9's an key's at 140 dooon the line 

Said I'd swap for the psycho cut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

OH NO U DI.ENT 

just pulled a wiki link up for TTT,, now thats just asking for trouble,, lol

is that the c99 clone only don???

and sambohows this blueberry comparing o the orginal blueberry? thers so many fucking variations of the blues or blueberry or berries or bezel thats its not even fucking funny,, hell the exo i ran the lads wer syaing this is shit hot berries and im like wtf,, cheese u gloyts but they argued like fuk despite me growing the stuff, but obv u cant tell em that.

DON- hows the missus pal?? gravy aye?


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and sambohows this blueberry comparing o the orginal blueberry? thers so many fucking variations of the blues or blueberry or berries or bezel thats its not even fucking funny,, hell the exo i ran the lads wer syaing this is shit hot berries and im like wtf,, cheese u gloyts but they argued like fuk despite me growing the stuff, but obv u cant tell em that.



origanal blueberry whats that? tbh ice ive never had it just fakes and crosses which have all been shit, i grew dutch passion bb for a few years was total shit no taste at all very little smell.

this bb cut ive got all i can say is its most deffo a yielder and it fucking stinks m8, a sweet sickly pungent stink not cheesy but proper stinky all the same, and the sample i smoked of it although grown and dried badly was still very tastey and smelly, im also near 7wks into flower now and no nanners or any of that malarky that alot of the so called bb have and that the dutch passion would start spitting out wk 5-6 of flower.

it may not even be blueberry what i have but its 100% a very nice strain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

it certainly fucking is man, 7 weeks fat yield, going to trade hi for a psyho.

missus aint great but they're letting her out in the morning.

as for blueberry, i've got a livers x dj shorts that smells fucking lush. looks like a yielder too.

had a reet laugh in the boozer, the lad behind the bar was like 'that bag off you?' i said aye gingerly, he's been getting robbed for.7's of for donkeys, think when he saw 3 gram bag he was going to get his wallet out. ffs kids man. that sweet n sour is smooth as snd fucks yo up royal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> origanal blueberry whats that? tbh ice ive never had it just fakes and crosses which have all been shit, i grew dutch passion bb for a few years was total shit no taste at all very little smell.
> 
> this bb cut ive got all i can say is its most deffo a yielder and it fucking stinks m8, a sweet sickly pungent stink not cheesy but proper stinky all the same, and the sample i smoked of it although grown and dried badly was still very tastey and smelly, im also near 7wks into flower now and no nanners or any of that malarky that alot of the so called bb have and that the dutch passion would start spitting out wk 5-6 of flower.
> 
> it may not even be blueberry what i have but its 100% a very nice strain.


there's the odd sativa blueberry knocking about but dj shorts hahah good luck with that thaT said i'e smoked some fucking great blUe cheese so there must be decent males aBOUT. some buecheese i prefer to normaL but then i've always preferred the psycho


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

thats what i suspect this is don a good dj short pheno, the stink really is super nice but not that cheesy stink.

agreed with the blue cheese i was gonna edit me post when i said all the crosses id had where crap, ive also had real good bluecheese with more blueberry slight flavours than any thing else blueberry ive tried.

i read dj shorts went shite but there was some good phenos of his years ago wasnt there?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

ok well after we moove i may be after a snip of that sambo,, i hope wer gravy for that,, il sling ya sum zoppies for it of course,,

glad to hear shes cumming out don, pneumonia is no joke, if she was badley they wouldnt let her nower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

aye but i think unless your in with the clique you've got two hopes and one of ems bob. 

honestly if you want clone only wallop and weight the dippy ticks the boxes. livers cheese ans psycho in it, aye it might take 11+ wks the smelly fingeres took 11 and every fucker raved about that.
funny iwas chatting to a guy who was in with the underground origianls lot on uk420 and rthey were all obsesses with crossing the cheese. I was saying so fuck every man and his dog had tried and almost failed the exceptions being the blue cheese really. they should have concentrated on crossing the livers and psycho like BB have done.

i can't wait to see what throwback genetics come out of the dippy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye but i think unless your in with the clique you've got two hopes and one of ems bob.
> 
> honestly if you want clone only wallop and weight the dippy ticks the boxes. livers cheese ans psycho in it, aye it might take 11+ wks the smelly fingeres took 11 and every fucker raved about that.
> funny iwas chatting to a guy who was in with the underground origianls lot on uk420 and rthey were all obsesses with crossing the cheese. I was saying so fuck every man and his dog had tried and almost failed the exceptions being the blue cheese really. they should have concentrated on crossing the livers and psycho like BB have done.
> ...


uk420 bunch are a set of funny fuckers, even talk about clone onlys on ther they take offence and ban u,, fucking nuts,,

let me see how this c99 turns out don, after i moove iil be full time bak to bak growing so il be wanting 1 strain to use as a keeper, and yes im buying a areo cloner thing unless i pay u to make me one fo what u made?? how much would u want?


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

11wks too long for me m8, not to mention starting her from seed a big reason i stuck with the exo,pyscho,livers for so long was just yeah they top weed but also the need to get another grow back on and quickly and get it finished as quick as poss too.

i only bust ya balls bout them bb strains cause you alway bite but honest big respect for doing what ya doing and what with D getting the dog in that strongest strain list on high times well what can i say, i will add tho only the sample of dog i had from you did i see that was a special strain ive had other dog that didnt taste the same at all.

and dont get me wrong im still a cunt even a 2bob cunt, likeable at times even helpfull but a cunt all the same lolol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

on the bb cut ice ive just took a load and deffo up for a lil swaperoo for some zoppies.


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

just got som coins, so i can get 3g of morrocon off of bmr, first time buyer, do the coins pend for a while before going into you're account?


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> just got som coins, so i can get 3g of morrocon off of bmr, first time buyer, do the coins pend for a while before going into you're account?


on sr it can take a couple of hrs sometimes to hit your account.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Well I got busted last night. Four delahaze a week from harvest. Probably ten oz plus stolen away by the filth on very shady circumstances. I got home from work t find my girl friend frantically bagging the whole operation up because the filthy little cunts had knocked on to say "we were next door for an unrelated matter" (Gangster wannabe nigger bastard constantly causing trouble) "we can smell weed and we will be returning with a warrant". Impossible since windows were shut and no smoking was happening so chances are one of my neighbors had a j on. 

I then left the house with the gear to get rid. I returned back to find them looking for me at the end of the street. They knocked on my house after I got in and they said they wanted to come in, without a warrant I might add. My girlfriends mum got to the door first and let them past the threshold. BIG MISTAKE! but she's not to blame. They said they had a report from someone in the local area saying I had been throwing plants out of my bedroom window!! BULL FUCKING SHIT!! NO plants were thrown from windows.

From what I can see they went away and concocted a story so they could gain access to the property without a warrant. In the official statement their story changed from "we saw you throw plants out the window" to "we had a report from someone in the area that you were trying to dispose of the drugs! It doesn't add up. 

Lesson to be learnt here. Don't trust the pigs! They are scum! And to add to that, if you have neighbors that are selfish little pricks that bring nothing but trouble to the vicinity of your house, I would consider chopping and relocating.


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> on sr it can take a couple of hrs sometimes to hit your account.


yeah they hit my account, already placed my order, picked the guy with 5+ positive feedback, 3g of morrocon hash to do me over the cure of the oz or so iv got to myself.


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Well I got busted last night. Four delahaze a week from harvest. Probably ten oz plus stolen away by the filth on very shady circumstances. I got home from work t find my girl friend frantically bagging the whole operation up because the filthy little cunts had knocked on to say "we were next door for an unrelated matter" (Gangster wannabe nigger bastard constantly causing trouble) "we can smell weed and we will be returning with a warrant". Impossible since windows were shut and no smoking was happening so chances are one of my neighbors had a j on.
> 
> I then left the house with the gear to get rid. I returned back to find them looking for me at the end of the street. They knocked on my house after I got in and they said they wanted to come in, without a warrant I might add. My girlfriends mum got to the door first and let them past the threshold. BIG MISTAKE! but she's not to blame. They said they had a report from someone in the local area saying I had been throwing plants out of my bedroom window!! BULL FUCKING SHIT!! NO plants were thrown from windows.
> 
> ...


disgusting might aswell have slapped ur neighbor while u were being taken away by the filth


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 9, 2013)

iikode what the url for that bmr?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> on the bb cut ice ive just took a load and deffo up for a lil swaperoo for some zoppies.


OH SO NOW THER OK !! LMAO only fucking with ya baldy,, yeh il be up for that, 

i was thinking about running dog but while it may be the strongest weed blah blah,, u know what buyers is like they wont touch it if it dont smell up to much, u can say its the strongest ect ect but it stil wont matter lol cunts,.

if im not moved by your harvest sambo if u got any spare lemmi know i maye have enough to trade a q with you. maybe more,

oh joy docs just fucked up and sent me 58 300mg pre gabs and 58 200mg pregabs., i only take the 300's so i got a whole box of 200's spare. how much they go for sambo?10 for a fiver innit? people are going nuts on the pregabs a pal of mine in york got burgled just for her pregabs,lol, they left the ps3 and allsorts, fucking seems ther the script drug of choice atm, nuts.


that pineapple express has changed too, while yes its a bnaging yeilder and a heavy smoke, the smells changed, that nice sickly sweet smell has gone? just saying as i notised it on my last grow, but the yeild was fucking awsome considering it was 2-3 weeks behind


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

Alright lads, how things? Fuck I can't wait to get back home tomoro, working here refurbin a bar workin from 2am till 2pm thema nice fuckin hours lol. Just had a wee kip now I'm up for my free meal and then a j and bed for another few hours. Been doin that all week and now I'm fucked off!


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> disgusting might aswell have slapped ur neighbor while u were being taken away by the filth


Yes mate. Angry isn't the word! The little shit does't live there anymore. He's basically been coming back to the house and terrorizing his ex. Smashing windows, damaging the garden etc. Well that's what you get for fucking a 17 yr old wannabe bad man. I hope I don't see the prick for my sake. I'm already on a 12 month conditional discharge. I'm in court on the 30th for this so I don't want to be adding assault to the list. Fuck em. Once the heats off I will be growing somewhere else. They didn't take all the grow gear you see, because they didn't have a warrant


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

alrite mg whatcha aving for munch anything nice? u working local?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

Got my exo and psycho sorted in a new home before I left, hopefully they look a bit healthier tomoro when I get back. They'll be ready for a shit load of cuts in about a week I reckon. Thot since my lights are in veg cycle for probly 6 weeks or so I'd crack a cheese candy auto seed I had and thro it in a bubble pot for a laugh and see how it goes, be something to smoke while I wait anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> alrite mg whatcha aving for munch anything nice? u working local?


In dublin working m8, get my breakfast and a meal in the evenin so sittin here munchin on lasagne chips salad and garlic bread and it ain't too bad at all


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> In dublin working m8, get my breakfast and a meal in the evenin so sittin here munchin on lasagne chips salad and garlic bread and it ain't too bad at all


sounds like a decent munch, working hours sound abit funky tho? is that so the bar can stay open?

c


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sounds like a decent munch, working hours sound abit funky tho? is that so the bar can stay open?
> 
> c


Yeah that's it m8, wer goin in as all the drunk fuckers is coming out. Aye the hours is fucked up alright, no good this sleepin twice a day so I think next week ill get back from work at around half 2 or three in afternoon, get breakfast, few pints then dinner and then bed around 6 or 7 and sleep till half one or so then start work again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

well im sat waiting but it seems smabo hasent had a drink..............yet,, huz up u cunt im waitin.. patiently

so MG u got settled down now then?? heard anything about any of those things u was worried about no??


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well im sat waiting but it seems smabo hasent had a drink..............yet,, huz up u cunt im waitin.. patiently


Been a while since we had an old vodka rant eh, wait till the weekend when I'm home lol.

few lads here been gurning saying I've the B&b stunk out with psycho lol, I'm fuckin smoking j's in the en suite in my room with the extractor on what more do they fuckin want..."go outside"...."aye get fucked!"


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

im a changed man, my time in exile has turned me into a polite weed growin, thread helping, new man lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

Heard fuckall ic3 m8, can't hang about for ever, I got bills to pay and a drug habit to feed


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im a changed man, my time in exile has turned me into a polite weed growin, thread helping, new man lmao


Lmao, must be skint with no money for vodka lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

i still got that receipt mg its being sent when i send u sumthin in the next few wks, i aint gonna look at the track n trace now im on my home ip address but last time i did still being progressed through the network? i wonder if it got stolen?

no im drinking just not pissed yet throw me friggin bone guys lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im a changed man, my time in exile has turned me into a polite weed growin, thread helping, new man lmao


YEH RIIIIIIIITEEE



newuserlol said:


> i still got that receipt mg its being sent when i send u sumthin in the next few wks, i aint gonna look at the track n trace now im on my home ip address but last time i did still being progressed through the network? i wonder if it got stolen?
> 
> no im drinking just not pissed yet throw me friggin bone guys lmao


lol u parra cunt,, anyways inbox me it and il load my vpn up and check it for u,

u still using skype sambo no? i dont use it much but i got a webcam now and a mic,, well its from me kids toy keyboard but it works!!lmao big pink fuckin thin


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

No need for the receipt m8, I know it was sent. How longs it been anyway? That other letter took about 5 weeks so if I don't get one shortly u could be right some cunt stole them


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH RIIIIIIIITEEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always knew u wer a lover of the big pink things lol


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> iikode what the url for that bmr?


not sure if im aloud to post that here.


----------



## iiKode (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Yes mate. Angry isn't the word! The little shit does't live there anymore. He's basically been coming back to the house and terrorizing his ex. Smashing windows, damaging the garden etc. Well that's what you get for fucking a 17 yr old wannabe bad man. I hope I don't see the prick for my sake. I'm already on a 12 month conditional discharge. I'm in court on the 30th for this so I don't want to be adding assault to the list. Fuck em. Once the heats off I will be growing somewhere else. They didn't take all the grow gear you see, because they didn't have a warrant


so they didn't find Ur Rambo knife and go through you're mattress with it lookin for "evidence" then


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No need for the receipt m8, I know it was sent. How longs it been anyway? That other letter took about 5 weeks so if I don't get one shortly u could be right some cunt stole them


fucks me off tho mg i never had nowt go missing especially recorded too, was sent 09/04/2013 16.45pm m8.

weight 200g dont fink that helped pretty shore over 100g is a scannable weight?


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OH SO NOW THER OK !! LMAO only fucking with ya baldy,, yeh il be up for that,
> 
> i was thinking about running dog but while it may be the strongest weed blah blah,, u know what buyers is like they wont touch it if it dont smell up to much, u can say its the strongest ect ect but it stil wont matter lol cunts,.
> 
> ...


you no what i pay ice a strip of 200s i.e 14 5er, i do fucking love em m8 as you no but also as you no i got a tolerance to them quite bad lol we argue like a pair of old slags and your still a wanker lol but yeah lets gets some exchanges sorted again.

i just installed skype, msn is no more it seems, add me.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

this repoman cunt i hope he gets stabbed in the neck by some1 soon, slimy big fucktard loves taking peoples shit!


----------



## zVice (May 9, 2013)

ain't been around long and even I know that's a fucking straight up lie...



newuserlol said:


> im a changed man, my time in exile has turned me into a polite weed growin, thread helping, new man lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

wats ur id ther now ? just looked and is that really ur avvy AHAHAH


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> ain't been around long and even I know that's a fucking straight up lie...


actually your right now fuck off i wasnt talking to you was i??? lmao (just messin)


----------



## zVice (May 9, 2013)

no you're not... lol

you and ic3 spooning tonight? don't forget to kiss his gammy foot goodnight, I hear it's good luck




newuserlol said:


> actually your right now fuck off i wasnt talking to you was i??? lmao (just messin)


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> no you're not... lol
> 
> you and ic3 spooning tonight? don't forget to kiss his gammy foot goodnight, I hear it's good luck


doggy 2night vice get it right geezer, gotta stay away from the foot had a suck the other night was tripping for days lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

roflmao.....................

vice is just jealouse of what me and uve got sambo


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

the more pissed i get the more i think i could do this repoman cunt! i hate him! yeah hes a lump but im pissed and behind a keyboard lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> doggy 2night vice get it right geezer, gotta stay away from the foot had a suck the other night was tripping for days lol


&#128567;Dirty, filthy oozy foot sucking bastard !


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> &#63031;Dirty, filthy oozy foot sucking bastard !


dont worry baz i still love you too m8 lol it not you it me lmao


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this repoman cunt i hope he gets stabbed in the neck by some1 soon, slimy big fucktard loves taking peoples shit!


he's full of him self ay "my fantasy novel's are on par with harry potter" ive got all these publishers asking for it but i only wrote it for my son absolute bull!!! harry potter made millions who would turn that sort of money away


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 9, 2013)

Get a lawyer asap and if they don't have a warrant tell them they can't enter. Also if they have a witness proceed to tell the officers you know their motive. Tell them you know they are commiting "motion to surpress physical evidence" also let them know you demand or will proceed with a "motion of discovery" motion of discovery has to disclose who the witness is. If it was a cop his word isn't bond cause they lied. Also smell alone doesn't justify probable cause. They leos are their to enforce infractions of the law. Their job description also doesn't mention they are "blood hounds" or have the capability "to sniff out weed". If they used a dog without warrant that is a illegal search. No matter what do not open the door!! Tell them that your lawyer said they need a search warrant and they need to furnish one. Declare your amendable rights stand your ground they are trying to intimidate you. In the event your in court only chance would be for them to prove you where growing cannabis sativa. Legal dictionary description of of marijuanna is cannabis Sativa not cannabis indica. Also next course you have against them is illegal search and seizure. Take pictures lots especially of the window. Also what window do they claim they where thrown out of. This a tale of he said this, they said that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

all good and dandy chronic but it will all go to shit the desk sergeant will say they had just cause to enter, they always do and could always wip up a sect 18 warrent backdated to shut everyone up

fukit the house is burned unless ur scotish then dont risk ti


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

whos skyhighist then? reveal yaself lol well just your old username so i no who u are ya can keep the clothes on lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> iikode what the url for that bmr?





iiKode said:


> not sure if im aloud to post that here.


This is the self policed UK thread lad, no danger!

http://5onwnspjvuk7cwvk.onion/


......


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

I'm a troll!! Jokes.

i was round a while bk posting as GreenThumb2k10. Back when it was an episode of eastenders in here. And every other word was cunt. Seems a lot tamer in here now lol. 

Sorry to hear about Billy, may he rest in peace. He was a mad head tho.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

is bmr no riddled with peado shit tho? just what ive read in sr forums?


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I'm a troll!! Jokes.
> 
> i was round a while bk posting as GreenThumb2k10. Back when it was an episode of eastenders in here. And every other word was cunt. Seems a lot tamer in here now lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Billy, may he rest in peace. He was a mad head tho.


well i have been gone for a few months m8 so carnt say there wont be a few cuntings off now im back i apologise in advance lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Get a lawyer asap and if they don't have a warrant tell them they can't enter. Also if they have a witness proceed to tell the officers you know their motive. Tell them you know they are commiting "motion to surpress physical evidence" also let them know you demand or will proceed with a "motion of discovery" motion of discovery has to disclose who the witness is. If it was a cop his word isn't bond cause they lied. Also smell alone doesn't justify probable cause. They leos are their to enforce infractions of the law. Their job description also doesn't mention they are "blood hounds" or have the capability "to sniff out weed". If they used a dog without warrant that is a illegal search. No matter what do not open the door!! Tell them that your lawyer said they need a search warrant and they need to furnish one. Declare your amendable rights stand your ground they are trying to intimidate you. In the event your in court only chance would be for them to prove you where growing cannabis sativa. Legal dictionary description of of marijuanna is cannabis Sativa not cannabis indica. Also next course you have against them is illegal search and seizure. Take pictures lots especially of the window. Also what window do they claim they where thrown out of. This a tale of he said this, they said that.


Do you know where you are? This is the U.K mate!


----------



## zVice (May 9, 2013)

don't let ic3 know he'll be all over that..



newuserlol said:


> is bmr no riddled with peado shit tho? just what ive read in sr forums?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is bmr no riddled with peado shit tho? just what ive read in sr forums?



Lol, no mate have a look.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

Lol it's all good. Pop over to my new thread n get subd up if u get time. Link in sig.

ICE, I think you began to follow my old thread before I stopped posting, so same as sambo, link in sig!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

Lol that was the wrong link in sig, that's the old thread. Chk the other lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


PMSL!

Alright boys how's it hanging? Any 1 ran critical+ before? Heard its got a bit of a flowery taste to it.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Alright boys how's it hanging? Any 1 ran critical+ before? Heard its got a bit of a flowery taste to it.


shouldnt u be off fucking badgers they are nocturnal after all missing ya moment there spoons lol i ran critical mass from mr nice wouldnt say it was flowery just very average........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Alright boys how's it hanging? Any 1 ran critical+ before? Heard its got a bit of a flowery taste to it.


is critical+ the same as critical? wernt guys saying thats a crap strain a few weeks bak? eitherway i dont read shit properly so im prolly wrong.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

bmr lmao waterd down version of the silk road no thanks, just had a look. long live the ROAD!


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

all u fannys gone bed already??? dont make me resort back to pornhub for me entertainment its 1st day i had net in ages and bit sore down there from this mornings session lmao


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so they didn't find Ur Rambo knife and go through you're mattress with it lookin for "evidence" then


No mate. Their powers were limited because they didn't have a warrant. I won't be standing for this! They violated us brother! I will be fighting this one until the end.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all good and dandy chronic but it will all go to shit the desk sergeant will say they had just cause to enter, they always do and could always wip up a sect 18 warrent backdated to shut everyone up
> 
> fukit the house is burned unless ur scotish then dont risk ti


Ice I'm sorry mate but would you stand for that shit if you were in my shoes fella!! I have been done mate yes, but would you roll over based on a filthy concocted story! I don't think so mate!


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

u been done dimebag more fool you growin next to a fucktard that was bringing attention to your grow location, if my neighbours had feds at there door every second turn would i continue to grow there errm NO, id rather take it elsewhere i.e elsewhere i aint gonna get nicked cause of the twat next door.

your take your caution for 10plants and say sorry officer, but rant all u wont on the net get it off ya chest lol


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Dude Its got nothing to do with rant! I was well in to my crop when this shit happened! would you pull a crop for the sake of two weeks before it's done? And if you read properly it's not a caution matey. I'ts court for me. It probably won't amount to much but there are inconsistency's in the police's method of entry! But ok, I'll roll over and take my punishment mate.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Dude Its got nothing to do with rant! I was well in to my crop when this shit happened! would you pull a crop for the sake of two weeks before it's done? And if you read properly it's not a caution matey. I'ts court for me. It probably won't amount to much but there are inconsistency's in the police's method of entry! But ok, I'll roll over and take my punishment mate.


yes i would and if you read the thread i have done it, rather have early shit to sell cheap than fuck all and the feds on my case???

fair enough u got previous but wasnt for drugs was it? ur get a caution or slap on the wrist 10 plants aint much not that im no commercial grower fuck i only got 2 at the min but 10 isnt nowt, when neighbours are bringin feds to there door which is next to yours how long b4 u get nicked?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes i would and if you read the thread i have done it, rather have early shit to sell cheap than fuck all and the feds on my case???
> 
> fair enough u got previous but wasnt for drugs was it? ur get a caution or slap on the wrist 10 plants aint much not that im no commercial grower fuck i only got 2 at the min but 10 isnt nowt, when neighbours are bringin feds to there door which is next to yours how long b4 u get nicked?



What he said, I'd have taken it two weeks early just for smoke. Fuck I took a 4 week prem plant the other day just so I have something to smoke.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Yeh you're right dude. They had been back and forth for weeks without any attention though. lesson learnt! I'm on 12 months good behavior. I was only in court last month lol Hopefully I don't end up with a shit head judge.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> What he said, I'd have taken it two weeks early just for smoke. Fuck I took a 4 week prem plant the other day just so I have something to smoke.


Again lesson learnt. You have to make mistakes to learn man. Anyway, they might of got wind of it still and entered to find dried product in jars with scales. That would of been a far worse situation all together.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

thats fair dimebag, and i aint on ya case pal but with me id scrap any plants cause unless nicked i can always grow another day, just makes it alot more dodge and risky now u have been nicked for it.

i hope it all works out for u i really do.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats fair dimebag, and i aint on ya case pal but with me id scrap any plants cause unless nicked i can always grow another day, just makes it alot more dodge and risky now u have been nicked for it.
> 
> i hope it all works out for u i really do.


Ta mate! You're right. I was blinded by it all and got too lax and thought it would turn out fine. Bummer dude haha That's life though.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Again lesson learnt. You have to make mistakes to learn man. Anyway, they might of got wind of it still and entered to find dried product in jars with scales. That would of been a far worse situation all together.


my biggest fear is getting caught when i got 20-30oz hung still drying cause then the feds aint gonna say wait a mo we will dry this out then weigh it lol they will bag it i.e sweat in the bag n not lost weight then that 20-30 dry ends up 100-120oz wet!


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Yeh I was thinking about that. So you got caught with that much man? They really do earn the title of filth with dirty tricks like that.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Yeh I was thinking about that. So you got caught with that much man? They really do earn the title of filth with dirty tricks like that.


no dime i never been caught and thats the way i intend to keep it m8 lol but that getting caught when its wet n weighing 6-8times more than dry weed dus scare me i wont lie.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Honestly my biggest worry right now is what the landlord wil do when or if he gets notified. Could be out on our arse's


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no dime i never been caught and thats the way i intend to keep it m8 lol but that getting caught when its wet n weighing 6-8times more than dry weed dus scare me i wont lie.


Sure mate. They asked me how much they thought it would crop and to my own detriment I told them.


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Honestly my biggest worry right now is what the landlord wil do when or if he gets notified. Could be out on our arse's


i didnt even think of that, im lucky enough that my grow location isnt where i really stay very often although have been here last wk or so but will soon be not, start looking already m8 no landlord will stomach that the flat/house is gone.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Ahhhhh shit. Do you know anyone that has been in the same situation?


----------



## newuserlol (May 9, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Ahhhhh shit. Do you know anyone that has been in the same situation?


tbh dime no, if u where me best pal once you got nicked u wouldnt see me too much its how i earn my living and i wont risk it for nowt but logic says no landlord private,council or housins acc would want that in there property aint just the drugs but grows are seen as fire risks and no landlord whoever it is wants that.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 9, 2013)

Yeh I hear you mate. Fucking hate all this crap over something that's such an insignificant problem in society but that's another line of thought. Tomorrow I will be packing my stuff with my girl and preparing for the worst


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Yeh I hear you mate. Fucking hate all this crap over something that's such an insignificant problem in society but that's another line of thought. Tomorrow I will be packing my stuff with my girl and preparing for the worst


you will still have rights dime, just cause you got busted for growing in there property i dont think that will mean they can just kick you out in a instant but pretty shore it will be good grounds for them to evict you which will take a little time.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shouldnt u be off fucking badgers they are nocturnal after all missing ya moment there spoons lol i ran critical mass from mr nice wouldnt say it was flowery just very average........


I was out fucking all last night mate, hard to catch the little fuckers lol.
Easier jus to fuck my blow up badger sambo!
Think ill jus do this critical+ outside if its a bit of a stinker.


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

its not a stinker spoons just very average m8 the smoke that is yield is good, worth a smoke but nowt special,

the plant on the right is critical mass around day 40ish of flower


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you will still have rights dime, just cause you got busted for growing in there property i dont think that will mean they can just kick you out in a instant but pretty shore it will be good grounds for them to evict you which will take a little time.


It's ok mate. Landlord knows about it. He doesn't care haha Dodged bullet there!


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> It's ok mate. Landlord knows about it. He doesn't care haha Dodged bullet there!


thats good news dime, glad to hear that m8.

if the landlord is sweet with it ya should ask him for a bigger property cut him in and get a big grow on the go lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its not a stinker spoons just very average m8 the smoke that is yield is good, worth a smoke but nowt special,
> 
> the plant on the right is critical mass around day 40ish of flower


Well I've got a choice of running either wwxbb, blue dream haze or critical+ in a 1 plant scrog, the rest are getting thrown in the woods.
Thinking of running the bdh tho, read nothing but good things about it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 ran critical+ before? Heard its got a bit of a flowery taste to it.


It's shite mate,I was talking about it last week or so. It does have a flowery taste and isn't very strong either, below average in my opinion.
I have a guy on the estate who goes through tons of the stuff cos it's cheap and I've had loads of it.

What happened is the Spanish seedbank 'Dinafem' bought a pack of 'Mr Nice - Critical Mass' years ago and simply feminised the best female from the pack, called it 'Critical+' and started to knock the beans out commercially.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's shite mate,I was talking about it last week or so. It does have a flowery taste and isn't very strong either, below average in my opinion.
> I have a guy on the estate who goes through tons of the stuff cos it's cheap and I've had loads of it.
> 
> What happened is the Spanish seedbank 'Dinafem' bought a pack of 'Mr Nice - Critical Mass' years ago and simply feminised the best female from the pack, called it 'Critical+' and started to knock the beans out commercially.


I had some of this the other day. It smelt like what I could only describe as hand soap and tasted of nothing.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats good news dime, glad to hear that m8.
> 
> if the landlord is sweet with it ya should ask him for a bigger property cut him in and get a big grow on the go lol


haha Like I say mate after court and the heats off I will be setting up elsewhere. Also I unwrapped the groundsheet out of the tent this morning to find about about a henry in there. Didn't really do a through job of it did they


----------



## pon (May 10, 2013)

Funny twat
[video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qnydFmqHuVo[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's shite mate,I was talking about it last week or so. It does have a flowery taste and isn't very strong either, below average in my opinion.
> I have a guy on the estate who goes through tons of the stuff cos it's cheap and I've had loads of it.
> 
> What happened is the Spanish seedbank 'Dinafem' bought a pack of 'Mr Nice - Critical Mass' years ago and simply feminised the best female from the pack, called it 'Critical+' and started to knock the beans out commercially.


Rip off cunts lol.
Yeah closet told me that it's not the best strain to run.
Soap tasting weed doesn't sound to nice to me.
Wanna run some BB gear when I get my big room bk running.


----------



## Closetgardner (May 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Rip off cunts lol.
> Yeah closet told me that it's not the best strain to run.
> Soap tasting weed doesn't sound to nice to me.
> Wanna run some BB gear when I get my big room bk running.


i did that mate. I was told yields were good from it, but fuck smoking soapy weed lol


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

The mr nice critical mass isn't bad. Quite stinky but it's on the weaker side of strong due the size of the plants. It's defo a good one for the commercial grower though.


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

im shore there are mega yielding phenos in the mr nice critical mass but i never found 1 in a pack of 18, not saying the yield was poor far from it but it wasnt nuffing special same as the smoke wasnt.


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

Tbh I haven't grown it myself. A friend grew it for about two years. He swore by the shit. Got quite annoying that he wouldn't do anything else lol


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

Not cheap seeds neither!


----------



## Closetgardner (May 10, 2013)

I've never grown it either. But when yorkie or dst told me it tasted the way it does i lost all interest in it


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I've never grown it either. But when yorkie or dst told me it tasted the way it does i lost all interest in it


I think he was on about the dinafem lot wasn't he. The mr nice isn't too bad if you ask me. My regular guy threw me some the other week like I say and he said it's critical and I wasn't convinced. Proper dull weed. Apparently the guy likes because it's low odor! I just don't understand some people haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

i wouldnt say the critical mass from mr nice tasted bad just not all that great, carnt say bout the critical + tho have never tasted or grown that.

i got some critical few weeks ago, dunno if it was the mass or + but it had been grown in soil with organic nutes and also cured for a long time, wasnt a bad smoke at all certainly helped with me toothache anyway lol


----------



## Closetgardner (May 10, 2013)

Aye it is dinafems spoony's on about. I sent him the pips, like i said lost interest in it


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

Look at this right up about the critical+. It's false advertisement lol

*Critical+* is *one of our most famous strain* and that´s why we have improved it.
This new generation is more productive and faster than earlier ones. Therefore, you will be able to harvest a few days earlier.
The most interesting feature is without a doubt the *intense aroma and taste that it produces*. 
Critical+ smells like fruity skunk, very strong smell which could pose a real problem particularly indoors, where the use of carbon filters is a must, until it is totally dry and packaged.
The effect is really intense from start to finish and a real pleasure to smoke, leaving a great aftertaste.
Critical+ has a lot of side branching with a short internodal distance which improves production.
It is advisable to control the height before flowering, due to its tendency to grow rapidly during this period.


*Dinafem*´s most estimated strain.
Stinks.
Good producer.
Fast.
Production: 900-1200 gr


----------



## Closetgardner (May 10, 2013)

Bet mr nice was happy to hear they improved his strain eh lol


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

haha yeh. They did a proper job of it!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im shore there are mega yielding phenos in the mr nice critical mass but i never found 1 in a pack of 18, not saying the yield was poor far from it but it wasnt nuffing special same as the smoke wasnt.


That's exactly my opinion mate, people think it yields massive as standard and it simply doesn't.
As you know yourself you can get big yields from most other strains if you know what you're doing and the effect will piss on that of Critical. 



Closetgardner said:


> I've never grown it either. But when yorkie or dst told me it tasted the way it does i lost all interest in it


Me and the lads have lost all interest in this guy until he stops buying in shite to be honest, I rang him for a 1/2 oz last week (for someone else) and he said I could have 'Critical+' for £90 or 'Blue Cheese' for £100. Obviously I went for the 'Blue Cheese' but when I got it back to the pad and started inspecting, it was badly grown, untrimmed (the popcorn wasn't even de twigged) and I could tell it had been flash dried as the buds were airy as fuck and have that certain texture and smell that only flash dried weed has. 

£200 an oz for poor quality, flash dried is taking the piss but what can you do. The guy is a commercial dealer and doesn't know how to spot good quality because he doesn't grow himself although he's been in the game for donkeys years.

It's as if growers just turn up and say "The price is X amount" and dealers just part with cash without haggling on what it's actually worth down to the quality.

It makes me wonder what's the fucking point in striving to produce dank (I know I do) when you can knock out trash bish bosh and pull the same money for it!


His missus passed me the bag and said that's yours, it's 'Blue Cheese' (all eager for the hype). 
I said no offence but you know I grow, don't try to sell me a weed based on it's fucking name. I couldn't care less what it's called, I'll tell you if it's any good when I've smoked some!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Bet mr nice was happy to hear they improved his strain eh lol


Shantibaba had a bee in his bonnet for a few years about it, the guys at Dinafem sent him an email and told him exactly what they'd done!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the plant on the right is critical mass around day 40ish of flower


What's the one in the middle Sambo? That looks quite tidy.


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's the one in the middle Sambo? That looks quite tidy.


thats pyschosis in the middle yman, livers to the left and critical mass on the right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats pyschosis in the middle yman, livers to the left and critical mass on the right.


Nice, I've got a psycho snip coming from the fairy. 

Don't the Livers and Psycho look so different, or is it me and the picture?


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice, I've got a psycho snip coming from the fairy.
> 
> Don't the Livers and Psycho look so different, or is it me and the picture?


shes a lovely strain the pyschosis, ive tasted it grown by lots and many different mediums too and of course grown it many times myself, but when u nail it which ive found has always been soil n organics then that intense cheesiness with the fruity twang that exo dont have is really hard to beat especially on just a dry no long cures, not to mention the insane strength of the smoke 9wk+ pyscho is some knockout smoke really stong, too strong for me ive found after you smoked a few oz twists ya mind up lol is deffo called pyschosis for a reason.

the livers looks very similar to the pyschosis when in veg but yeah dus change abit in flower, thats prob not the best pic cause as you can see i was having problems with it, note to self dont try feeding 3different strains the same nutes lol was a few yr ago that pic.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 10, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> i did that mate. I was told yields were good from it, but fuck smoking soapy weed lol


Alright mate. Yeah that's what put me off it lol. All 6 of them beans germinated spot on


----------



## Mastergrow (May 10, 2013)

Exo and psycho comin on nicely, considering just over a week ago there wer only 3 finger and 1 finger leaves on them. Goin give them another week and chop them all up for cuts. Psycho is on the left, ther a bit lanky on it but there only for cuts so I couldn't give a fuck lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2650333View attachment 2650335
> 
> Exo and psycho comin on nicely, considering just over a week ago there wer only 3 finger and 1 finger leaves on them. Goin give them another week and chop them all up for cuts. Psycho is on the left, ther a bit lanky on it but there only for cuts so I couldn't give a fuck lol


they look totally fine and good for fair few cuts, dont matter they abit stretched n gangly just how they been grown poor conditions, ya clones will be fine and same as youve done them before m8, how many u doing? al pyscho again?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they look totally fine and good for fair few cuts, dont matter they abit stretched n gangly just how they been grown poor conditions, ya clones will be fine and same as youve done them before m8, how many u doing? al pyscho again?


Aye the wer growing in a cupboard m8 with no ventilation and a 400w light so the humidity and temps wer all wrong, they fair picked up tho considering they spent a while lying side by side in a hold all on ther way to ther new home lol. I'm keepin numbers down this time m8, only doin 8, hopefully 4 psycho, 2 exo and 2 bb if I can get them. My m8s also doin 8 but goina have to keep his very small cos ain't much room in his, probly 4 psycho and 4 exo. Also got another guy who's lookin 2 of each for his, ill be gettin a good cut outa his too. Mine and the m8s is all split down the middle

when I was doin the 18 it was just let them grow pretty much no trimming or fuckall cos there was no room to get at them, hopin this time with the 8 that I can lollipop them to fuck and still get a good yeild, aiming for 4 a plant in mine but if I get over three ill be happy


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye the wer growing in a cupboard m8 with no ventilation and a 400w light so the humidity and temps wer all wrong, they fair picked up tho considering they spent a while lying side by side in a hold all on ther way to ther new home lol. I'm keepin numbers down this time m8, only doin 8, hopefully 4 psycho, 2 exo and 2 bb if I can get them. My m8s also doin 8 but goina have to keep his very small cos ain't much room in his, probly 4 psycho and 4 exo. Also got another guy who's lookin 2 of each for his, ill be gettin a good cut outa his too. Mine and the m8s is all split down the middle
> 
> when I was doin the 18 it was just let them grow pretty much no trimming or fuckall cos there was no room to get at them, hopin this time with the 8 that I can lollipop them to fuck and still get a good yeild, aiming for 4 a plant in mine but if I get over three ill be happy


i think its very doable 3 n 4s on fairly short vegged trained exo n pyscho plants, and well looked after too. ive got near 3 oz a piece on 9 was just shy at 26oz under 2 old 600hps bulbs 1 well over a year old and the other 6month at least and i never even touch them just staked them up when the buds got abit heavy, so yeah its well doable mg.

that was a really short veg aswel 3-4 days under a small t5 then 7 full days under 1200hps, chopped em day 56.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 10, 2013)

Aye doin the 18 I had too much shit that light wernt gettin to, too overcrowded. Last run I did chop a bit off shit off the bottom and it did help but first time doin it I didn't wanna cut too much, aye so goina be 8 under 3 600w of lights this time. Ill only be able to look at them at the weekends tho cos looks like I'm goina be workin away but my m8 will check on them when I'm gone. Goina have to get some stakes too cos last time cos it was that crowded all the plants held each other up lol, this time they'll have more space so need te get me some bamboos or something


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that was a really short veg aswel 3-4 days under a small t5 then 7 full days under 1200hps, chopped em day 56.


Was that from rooted clone mate? 

Clone, 10 days ish veg and bosh flip em?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Goina have to get some stakes too cos last time cos it was that crowded all the plants held each other up lol, this time they'll have more space so need te get me some bamboos or something



get sum of these ther ace THESE


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Was that from rooted clone mate?
> 
> Clone, 10 days ish veg and bosh flip em?


yes yman from rooted clone and thats about it i dont even count the 3-4 days under the cfl was in a coldish cupboard and they didnt do much but the 7days under 1200 they where nice lil bushes, it was in a 1.2x1.2mtr tent so i had to keep em small hence the short veg but they came out really good, that a mix of pyscho and exo i fink 6 exo 3pyscho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so i had to keep em small o


ur used to dealing with small things i suppose so it wont have bene that hard


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur used to dealing with small things i suppose so it wont have bene that hard


yes im am especially your small brain capacity! been dealing with that far too long lol sorry i had to go quickly earlier on skype ill sign back in soon n we can get that sorted out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes im am especially your small brain capacity! been dealing with that far too long lol sorry i had to go quickly earlier on skype ill sign back in soon n we can get that sorted out.


aye quickly is your middle name!! LMAO


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

c/mass is all hype , grown it back when you got 13 seeds to a packet and being honest thought it was just average , nowt to shout about , yields were on par with ak and being frank in a world rammed to the gills with top quality strains its not really worth growing , i also had a smudge of mold which pissed me off no end considering every other strain in there was unaffected but i didnt loose loads so ....... wouldnt grow again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

fancy naming it critical mass wen its not very citical at all.. more like pansy mass.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

"What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

yummy


----------



## pon (May 10, 2013)

kin ell you bin sick ice?


IC3M4L3 said:


> yummy


----------



## iiKode (May 10, 2013)

day 9 in their new home, cat litter tray for a quid.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

A nice bit of fresh trout for me today, if I've got some almonds in the cupboard.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

pon said:


> kin ell you bin sick ice?


steak pie mash and beans with gravy! fucking awsome




The Yorkshireman said:


> A nice bit of fresh trout for me today, if I've got some almonds in the cupboard.


 im like soo fucking jealouse, :now wers that jam roly poly for me pud: ALMODS.bah i shitem


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im like soo fucking jealouse, :now wers that jam roly poly for me pud: ALMODS.bah i shitem



Trout Almondine is a match made in heaven mate, unlike baked beans and instant gravy lol.

Don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

is it piccy time ?



latest selection of autos 

1st on the left is a purple ryder mix , cant remember the exact , pr x (s1xpr) ,,,something like that anyway , yes i know they look a little fucked , growing into lights , forgetting to add food to the water and a fun fun time spent under a pile of crap whilst in a plastic bag being dragged around does that to um , they will turn it around for sure 
middle plants are 60day wonder , there fuckin tiny and little mold traps , not going to try them again thats for sure , the end are sour60 , one has been turned to create pollen/S1`s , better not turn to crap as ive killed the males 

2nd , a shit load of autos , not sure what im going to do with um but rest assured ill find a away , pic taken 2 days ago and say 5 days off sexing um 

3rd yet more autos and theres another 10 or so lying around , got to love your autos , anyone else getting a crop outdoors in may ? no ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

moggggys said:


> is it piccy time ?
> 
> View attachment 2650683View attachment 2650684View attachment 2650689
> 
> ...


Can you recommend an auto strain with a decent enough yield that I can stick in the woods and forget about, then come back and crop Mogs? 

There's some spots by me I could utilise and the canal goes right past so I might make the odd watering trip.


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

trainwreak outdoors , seems a happy camper , im think i may monster these beasties in the back garden although the mrs might say otherwise , ive got around 500L of soil saved for the purpose but its a bit of a toss up between this or purple pheno friesland dew , i figure the dew is less raving than the train given its friggin bright purple , theres also maroc but being honest the fuckers started autoflowering in the pool area so im a little fucked in what to do 



the marocs on the furthest right , f/dew closest to the camera and yeah the leaves really are that big , in the rez the stick looking things are M39 and the busier are sweet105 also flowering like a trooper


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you recommend an auto strain with a decent enough yield that I can stick in the woods and forget about, then come back and crop Mogs?
> 
> There's some spots by me I could utilise and the canal goes right past so I might make the odd watering trip.


auto strain welllll yeah , lowryder 2 is a firm fave but the purple ryder bloody good stuff , however ive dicked about creating some errrrr slightly better ( dont want to sound a knob here ) 

p/m on its way


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

Ye think the low riders are the best autos for outside in the uk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

These look stealth as fuck Mogs!



Could flood council patios the length and breadth of northern England with those buggers, lol!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

what strains that yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

It's mogs pic, '60 day wonder' he said.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

Sweet and sour week 8,donated by Don,what a smoke!


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> Ye think the low riders are the best autos for outside in the uk


ahhhh well its about what do you recommend , if someone asked me for the most stable and the best all rounder auto is have to say lowryder 2 ( not normal ,,, got to be 2 , santa maria cross you see ) , i could recommend others for taste or size or whatever but as an all rounder its a hard nut to crack , 100% auto , bloody good smoke ( short lived mind but gets you totally fucked ) , decent enough yield , mold resistant etc , hence saying this , purple ryder is better in many ways but when only half turn purple id look like a dickhead or have offered poor advise


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2650692View attachment 2650693
> 
> trainwreak outdoors , seems a happy camper , im think i may monster these beasties in the back garden although the mrs might say otherwise , ive got around 500L of soil saved for the purpose but its a bit of a toss up between this or purple pheno friesland dew , i figure the dew is less raving than the train given its friggin bright purple , theres also maroc but being honest the fuckers started autoflowering in the pool area so im a little fucked in what to do
> 
> ...


where abouts in the county are you mate if you dont mind me asking. i want to do something outdoor since i cant do anything on the property no more. didnt think we had the weather for it in the uk


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These look stealth as fuck Mogs!
> 
> View attachment 2650706
> 
> Could flood council patios the length and breadth of northern England with those buggers, lol!


too small mucka , the smallest is 6.5 inch while the monster is a shade under 11 inch , im looking on the 10-15 grams dry on each sooooooo not really what i was hoping , smells not so bad but theres sod all trics and the 60 day point has long gone , i brought them to give a go for the hell of it so im glad ive had a crack but cant say ill be rushing into them again , my own next to it is at 32 inch , says quite alot that , closer to the oz a plant which i strive to create given chance


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

ye man i knew it was one of them that was a good strain,iv only grew 1 free auto i got,auto dwarf,it was actually realy good .i need to get myself some auto beans!


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> where abouts in the county are you mate if you dont mind me asking. i want to do something outdoor since i cant do anything on the property no more. didnt think we had the weather for it in the uk



in the middle , you can imagine the accent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2013)

reckon the smell would give it away like  its the point of it being a tiny weed plant innit that wer on about? just so im clear, i was looking at the pic thinking huh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the smallest is 6.5 inch while the monster is a shade under 11 inch , im looking on the 10-15 grams dry on each sooooooo not really what i was hoping , smells not so bad but theres sod all trics and the 60 day point has long gone


Plain old gimmick then, lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

I dont think i would get away with it up north,but every year i say ill try it but i never do lol


----------



## dimebag87 (May 10, 2013)

grew the lowryder two out on my first grow. its a nice plant. im in the mids too mate. reckon if i some out in june somewhere the could handle it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> reckon the smell would give it away like  its the point of it being a tiny weed plant innit that wer on about? just so im clear, i was looking at the pic thinking huh?


Aye size wise I meant, if it stinks you're fucked lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2013)

Fish and telly time, laters boys.


----------



## pon (May 10, 2013)

good idea, i want 1


iiKode said:


> View attachment 2650669
> day 9 in their new home, cat litter tray for a quid.


----------



## pon (May 10, 2013)

skybet said if i deposit £10 they give me £30 on skyvagas, so i did & i bin down the slots & spent the 30 free bets & won 45cash so i withdrew it


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2013)

Easy boys how's it fuckin gannin man? Here's a pic if the babies 9 days old now I think bless em


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> reckon the smell would give it away like  its the point of it being a tiny weed plant innit that wer on about? just so im clear, i was looking at the pic thinking huh?


yep simply put theres all the risk but no bud ! 

these are my own grown in the veg room under a 300cfl finished with 4 weeks of hps , frosty as a bastard , plonks me in a chair and refuses to let me move 



dimebag87 said:


> grew the lowryder two out on my first grow. its a nice plant. im in the mids too mate. reckon if i some out in june somewhere the could handle it?


yeah piece of piss , easily before also , i tend to aim in the past for 5 grows throughout the year but the weather really is making it harder to know if your going to get a decent crop , the june finishers last year make about an oz from 4 plants given the continued rain , a real waste of friggin time ( a wash out ) , still the growing bug bites hard so once again here we are and ive a third batch popping its head to take up the slack of the males 



drgrowshit said:


> I dont think i would get away with it up north,but every year i say ill try it but i never do lol


piece of piss 

sprout um indoors , keep for 3 weeks until sex has shown , sneek off and drop them anywhere you fancy knowing there so small there nettle looking rather than cannabis monster , ignore for 6 more weeks and pop back and crop , railway embankments , side of the road on a thick verge , motorway etc etc are all; asking for it and work really really well , well worth having a play with


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

who likes the new avatar,who s going to give personal details then lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how's it fuckin gannin man? Here's a pic if the babies 9 days old now I think bless em View attachment 2650815


looking good how many lt are they pots?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2013)

There 1 ltrs pots mate but they look bigger than 1ltr to me


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

coming along nicely enjoying the `sun` , bulking up anyway , last pic is the next batch . no germming issues here


----------



## drgrowshit (May 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There 1 ltrs pots mate but they look bigger than 1ltr to me


i used one last grow,let the mrs crop it ,and she threw out the red bottom to my pot silly cow,i loved them!


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2013)

Know I'm years late on it, but anyone watched the wire? Really enjoying it so far


----------



## The2TimEr (May 10, 2013)

evening uk!
i just lit up a 4 way mega jingo with big bang strain which is northern light x skunk no 1, some bubbly squidg, blond poll and this stuff i picked up today. looks like standard maoc / poll but she bubbles up and smells and tastes completley of lemon very nice hash!
pic of the ladies to follow starting to stink the place out!


----------



## iiKode (May 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There 1 ltrs pots mate but they look bigger than 1ltr to me


Mine are 1L as well mate, urs look a little bigger to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2013)

Yeh they defo bigger than 1 ltrs I think. the bottom tray is orange I went to the grow shop 1st thing in morning and the geezer was still half asleep think he gave me the wrong ones the doughnut .


----------



## pon (May 10, 2013)

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/seeds/product/think-different/
IF THEY CAN GROW EM OUTDOORS IN THE DAM oops they sure dow well here 100days max from pip outdoors


----------



## The2TimEr (May 10, 2013)

some decent progress from the last couple of days, hoping for a mini carpet of fat clusters 
wee smidge on the camera on my phone can see on the left


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 10, 2013)

Jus watching 300 on tv. What a fucking film!


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 10, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> View attachment 2650920
> 
> some decent progress from the last couple of days, hoping for a mini carpet of fat clusters
> wee smidge on the camera on my phone can see on the left


Looking nice and healthy them 2timer, what u running again mate?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 10, 2013)

shit a brick!
police truck pulls in on my row and goes to the house in the corner 2 doors down, was sat thinkin they could be picking signals and looking for a house in this area or something, fuck sake turns out they just after someone in my neighbours place.

cheers badgers they're in plant magic soil under 400w 11l pots. bio grow for veg and plant magic old timer bloom. seem to be thriving i could have vegged a few more days im thinkin but we'l see.
dunno why the pictures chopped up


----------



## moggggys (May 10, 2013)

minding my own bizz and thought i know ill look up herjiuana , cracking strain ive grown in the past , easily a top 5 strain if you try it 

so think i wonder if you can buy seed ? oh you can ! excellent and whats this in my hand ? a credit card ,,,,,,,no you fucker no ,,,,, you have enough seed to be growing for oh you have brought it 

not trustworthy around seed 

final pic of the day , some of the plants


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 11, 2013)

My bad noted it was UK. That sucks. Still sounds like it could be battled. There was no real justified reason to enter. In court I would ask the witness to testify. Also would argue that a officer is trained to enforce. They don't get the same training as a dog would unless... they have fleas.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 11, 2013)

Isn't it a pain to transplant all these seedlings??


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> shit a brick!
> police truck pulls in on my row and goes to the house in the corner 2 doors down, was sat thinkin they could be picking signals and looking for a house in this area or something, fuck sake turns out they just after someone in my neighbours place.
> 
> cheers badgers they're in plant magic soil under 400w 11l pots. bio grow for veg and plant magic old timer bloom. seem to be thriving i could have vegged a few more days im thinkin but we'l see.
> dunno why the pictures chopped up


Looks like there loving it mate. What strain are they?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 11, 2013)

may the force be with you


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

whats going down today then lads?


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

Not to much for me mate, going to chorley for the weekend to see family and jus gonna chill and have a smoke. Need a weekend off the beer Nd class a's lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

I'm gonna go score me self a 1/2oz, get baked to a crisp and play video games all day cos I've secured 2 job interviews.

One worth £19.000-£21.000 and the other worth £20.000, nice!


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

big yawns, toke 'o' tha bong.................................morning growers 
[video=youtube;tnLUZmt-Ags]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnLUZmt-Ags[/video]
.............................not long now


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm gonna go score me self a 1/2oz, get baked to a crisp and play video games all day cos I've secured 2 job interviews.
> 
> One worth £19.000-£21.000 and the other worth £20.000, nice!


im with you on the getting baked side m8


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

fuck me del how do you get the results that you do with a 400 i use the same and.....well it be iv never changed the bulb lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

you not got any of your own stuff yorkie?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Know I'm years late on it, but anyone watched the wire? Really enjoying it so far


i mentiojned it to you quiet sum time bak TTT,, it was a discussion on tv series that bropught it up,, yes very good series, they move rond to diffret gangs each season thers about 5 or 6 seasons too,, wikid!


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> fuck me del how do you get the results that you do with a 400 i use the same and.....well it be iv never changed the bulb lol


its either the combination of the maxibright ballast and sylvania bulb or
its the green spirit i have wandering around my space lol, check this out.............................

........................... i caught an energy ball hanging round inside my tent, ppl call them orbs


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

Today - im gonna do a bit o that cos i already done a bit o this

This week i have been mostly eating a bit o this n bit o that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> you not got any of your own stuff yorkie?


Lol, no mate. 
Last bit of the previous crop went back in Feb and this lot won't be ready till the back end of July.

I'm not paying for it though, it's a hustle.
I have somebody out in the sticks who wires money to score a sack straight to my account, I get the best deal I can and keep the difference for myself and deliver the rest all quiet and in the shadows!


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

I call it dust 


delvite said:


> its either the combination of the maxibright ballast and sylvania bulb or
> its the green spirit i have wandering around my space lol, check this out.............................
> View attachment 2651827
> ........................... i caught an energy ball hanging round inside my tent, ppl call them orbs


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 11, 2013)

here's an orb I saw at Crumlin Road Gaol in Belfast while on holidays in December Del. Check out the bearded head on the wall.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> here's an orb I saw at Crumlin Road Gaol in Belfast while on holidays in December Del. Check out the bearded head on the wall. View attachment 2651828


looks like aprison cell on D wing in hull mate,, obviously without the kitchen shit


----------



## iiKode (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> minding my own bizz and thought i know ill look up herjiuana , cracking strain ive grown in the past , easily a top 5 strain if you try it
> 
> so think i wonder if you can buy seed ? oh you can ! excellent and whats this in my hand ? a credit card ,,,,,,,no you fucker no ,,,,, you have enough seed to be growing for oh you have brought it
> 
> ...


one day, i will have that


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

thats cool del think theres a strain called ghoast lol


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

pon said:


> I call it dust


lol many ppl would m8  ....................................................






[h=1]How to Tell the Difference Between the Paranormal and Plain Old Dirt[/h]
If you take photographs, chances are you've seen an orb in at least one of them. Depending on how you feel about the paranormal, these can be interesting or just plain annoying. Orbs caused by dust and other airborne particles can ruin an otherwise great picture. Some orbs, however, may be indicative of something a bit more mysterious.
It's important to be able to tell the difference between types of orbs, especially when attempting to take spirit photos. Before you rush off to show everyone the ghost energy you captured, consider the characteristics of the orb in question.


*Characteristics of Dust Orbs*


Dust orbs and orbs caused by other environmental particles like rain or small insects are the most common. Many people who claim to have captured spirits on camera have actually taken a picture of dust. Dirt and dust particles are present almost everywhere. Simply walking through a carpeted room can stir up a variety of things that appear as specks and spots when photographed.


How do you know if an orb was caused by airborne particles? First off, any photos that were taken during rainfall should be discounted. Rain often shows up on camera as a series of bright circles or smudges, especially when a flash is used, making it impossible to distinguish any other kind of orb. Insects are also easy to identify. Anomalies that have an insect shape or a distinctive blurred wing pattern are most likely the fault of bugs.


Dust orbs can be a little harder to distinguish, but do possess specific characteristics. These orbs often appear fuzzy or blurred and can be quite large. Some have a bright ring around the outer edge, making the center appear dim. Dust orbs also rarely leave any kind of trail; that is, they remain stationary in photographs.


*Characteristics of Spirit Orbs*


Once you have ruled out atmospheric or environmental interference in your photos, you can begin to consider the possibility of spirit orbs. These orbs are distinctive from dust orbs in several ways. Unlike false orbs, spirit orbs have a substance and light source all their own. They appear solid and are often brighter than dust orbs, and can materialize in a variety of colors.


Another distinctive characteristic of ghost orbs is that they are sometimes captured while in motion. Moving orbs leave a contrail behind the orb itself, and this appears as a streak of light in the final photograph. Some lucky ghost photographers have captured groups of orbs in motion at night. The effect is as spectacular as it is spooky.


The bottom line when evaluating orb photos is that objectivity is necessary. Photos must be assessed with a critical eye in order to determine whether the orbs are genuine or were caused by environmental conditions at the time the picture was taken. If you believe that you've captured an orb on film, find a local paranormal expert or investigative group to look at your photo. Their experience with the paranormal will aid in determining the true nature of the captured orbs.


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> here's an orb I saw at Crumlin Road Gaol in Belfast while on holidays in December Del. Check out the bearded head on the wall. View attachment 2651828


lol its gr8 to look and wonder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol its gr8 to look and wonder


 Bollocks del man that's powdery mildew man  

it was muuuuurder ivy muuuurder. i can't stand most haunted its just an hour of evette fielding screaming in the dark ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> big yawns, toke 'o' tha bong.................................morning growers
> [video=youtube;tnLUZmt-Ags]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnLUZmt-Ags[/video]
> .............................not long now


Flying along those now Delvite!

I can solve your problem for you mate, the reason why the plants in the middle are growing faster than the ones round the edges are because they are directly underneath your bulb (which is really close) and as such get the most amount of light beating down on them.

If you get one of these heat/light spreaders (for reducing hotspots) it should fix the issue and you'll get a more even light distribution pattern.



Heat spreader.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-E40-TYPE-BULB-HOLDERHEAT-SHIELD-HEAT-SPREADER-LIGHT-SPREADER-LARGE-/221223962968?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3381f9c958


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

hope the spirit of big big big bud bits hits my cupboard lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Flying along those now Delvite!
> 
> I can solve your problem for you mate, the reason why the plants in the middle are growing faster than the ones round the edges are because they are directly underneath your bulb (which is really close) and as such get the most amount of light beating down on them.
> 
> ...


i always thought they look like they stop luminums getting threw lol


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bollocks del man that's powdery mildew man
> 
> it was muuuuurder ivy muuuurder. i can't stand most haunted its just an hour of evette fielding screaming in the dark ffs


lol what ya like lad  lol most haunted bah hahaha please dont haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i always thought they look like they stop luminums getting threw lol


More like redirects it, some light goes through the holes and the light that hits the flat metal will be reflected back into the hood at an angle and then back down onto the plants again.


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Flying along those now Delvite!
> 
> I can solve your problem for you mate, the reason why the plants in the middle are growing faster than the ones round the edges are because they are directly underneath your bulb (which is really close) and as such get the most amount of light beating down on them.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info m8 i appreciate it and will look into it, after this grow im getting a new hood maybe an air cooled diamond but wel see. i was meant to upgrade setup last time but i just got mashed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2013)

easy boys how do? I been a busy boy this morning bin to the grow shop and got me a new hood ohhh yeeahhhh . Anyone after a 600 watt reflector?? Cheap


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol many ppl would m8  ....................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bumping because of added info


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2651833 easy boys how do? I been a busy boy this morning bin to the grow shop and got me a new hood ohhh yeeahhhh . Anyone after a 600 watt reflector?? Cheap


spot on that shawny m8 it looks like mine used to lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

nice shawbaz but whats the rhino doing on the floor?


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

cant see nowt?


LetsGetCritical said:


> here's an orb I saw at Crumlin Road Gaol in Belfast while on holidays in December Del. Check out the bearded head on the wall. View attachment 2651828


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

budshot showing thc................................................


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

couldnt be arsed to read it first time round, whats it say?


delvite said:


> bumping because of added info


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2651833 easy boys how do? I been a busy boy this morning bin to the grow shop and got me a new hood ohhh yeeahhhh . Anyone after a 600 watt reflector?? Cheap


Get that Rhino pre-filter in the washing machine ya scruff!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> nice shawbaz but whats the rhino doing on the floor?


I knew sum was gonna say that. Well 1 I can't be arsed right now and 2 I don't really need it till there a few weeks in to veg so got all lazy with it and chucked it in the corner Lol


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

pon said:


> couldnt be arsed to read it first time round, whats it say?


lol the definition of ignorance toward info haha 

........................it tells you difference between plasma engery and dust particles


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get that Rhino pre-filter in the washing machine ya scruff!


haha im not gunna show mine its glowing fookin yellow


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2013)

pon said:


> cant see nowt?


look on the right hand wall on the darker orange bit at the top, white smudge


----------



## drgrowshit (May 11, 2013)

The post been yet don?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get that Rhino pre-filter in the washing machine ya scruff!


Yeh its mingin ain't it Lol I'll get the missis on it in a bit didn't realise you could chuck em in washer


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

fuck im bored............ oh so bored n skint too, what i wouldnt give to be have a time machine of sorts to go back to better buzzier days lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> nice shawbaz but whats the rhino doing on the floor?


I knew sum was gonna say that. Well 1 I can't be arsed right now and 2 I don't really need it till there a few weeks in to veg so got all lazy with it and chucked it in the corner Lol


----------



## delvite (May 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> look on the right hand wall on the darker orange bit at the top, white smudge


lol look what jesus did!
[video=youtube;BpRo4Kpddes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpRo4Kpddes[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2013)

Easy boys not been on for abit how's it swinging?

Yorky how's them gk x comin on?


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

howdy pukks, how did yday go? i didnt have any credit left to txt back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yorky how's them gk x comin on?


One got binned cos it was a proper lanky shitty pheno,the other has been sprayed to fuck with Triacontanol and is getting flowered out with the 'Two Toke' beasts.

They've only been under 12/12 for 3 days so nowt to see but I'll get a few pics up tonight when the light comes on and I water them.


----------



## iiKode (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> shit a brick!
> police truck pulls in on my row and goes to the house in the corner 2 doors down, was sat thinkin they could be picking signals and looking for a house in this area or something, fuck sake turns out they just after someone in my neighbours place.
> 
> cheers badgers they're in plant magic soil under 400w 11l pots. bio grow for veg and plant magic old timer bloom. seem to be thriving i could have vegged a few more days im thinkin but we'l see.
> dunno why the pictures chopped up


funny enough CID filth are outside mines now, not gonna say what happened could be on the news.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy pukks, how did yday go? i didnt have any credit left to txt back.


Eyup sambo mate, went sweet I was shittin for fuck all lol was a youngish kid an turned up at 4 mate so was wanting to get off only took 1 sample from the hall that's it an popped his head in the loft an took a snap of the roof? An the grow I just rammed it with so much shit you couldn't see inside all he did was take a look at the only small bit of ceiling get could see an went 'that looks ok' ffs so think I'm sweet mate gunna get all the stuff Puyallup back right an crack on get them blueberries under a propa light.



The Yorkshireman said:


> One got binned cos it was a proper lanky shitty pheno,the other has been sprayed to fuck with Triacontanol and is getting flowered out with the 'Two Toke' beasts.
> 
> They've only been under 12/12 for 3 days so nowt to see but I'll get a few pics up tonight when the light comes on and I water them.


Cool cool what you got goin the psycho x? Been wanting to pop some of those for abit mate, hopefully got a psycho snip on the way so happy days gunna keep a mother now me veg cabs back on mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool cool what you got goin the psycho x? Been wanting to pop some of those for abit mate, hopefully got a psycho snip on the way so happy days gunna keep a mother now me veg cabs back on mate.


Aye the 'Psycho x Grape Kush', a fruity smell is starting to come through on it.

Yeah I've a Psycho snip coming from the fairy at some point too and a couple of Dog snips so I'll be running those for a fair while I reckon.


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol the definition of ignorance toward info haha
> 
> ........................it tells you difference between plasma engery and dust particles


i read that bit, whats it mean? could it be fairy dust as somink is making your plants look unreal


----------



## 3eyes (May 11, 2013)

Sambo stop moaning and pull your fingrler out! Nothing changes around here I see lol I've managed to see my neighbour off she gone now, I had the heads up off her mam that she could smell my Blue cheese in her passage lol probably because I used about 500mm of it in the last week while flushing stuff stinks BIG STYLEE. Got my mrs cousin and his bird in there now so time to continue operation green green grass of home lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

Kin ell, the velcro gloved sheep worrier is in the house!

Good to see you 3eyes.....


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

not only am i still bored and skint i now got a big bald sheep shagger on me case fuck this day justs gets better n better lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

any predictions for the cup final today? im gonna go 3-1 to man city


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

1-0 city im thinking , i just hope arsenal finish 3rd or 4th chelski just got a late winner the fuckers ! 
too tight for 4th spot with arsenal and the shitspuds for my liking.


----------



## 3eyes (May 11, 2013)

I predict a new premiership firm will be arriving to sort those fucking yids out next season


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

im a lover not a fighter lol but the tottenham firm are spose to be pretty handy, like a blade or 2 still your boys will have plenty of time to stitch thereselfs back up on the long train home, its the swansea v cardiff that should be fun fucking you welsh hate each other even more than ya hate the english i think sometimes.

i see newport county got back into the league aswel lol the welsh are invading...


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 1-0 city im thinking , i just hope arsenal finish 3rd or 4th chelski just got a late winner the fuckers !
> too tight for 4th spot with arsenal and the shitspuds for my liking.


you a gooner are ya? poor fing u must no the area well on the channel islands lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

haha i've followed and watched them for as long as i can remember but i still havent got my arse there to see a game! and am certainly not gonna say i support where i'm from lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2013)

Couldn't give a damn about football, but i just hope man c lose and lose badly. It will give me great pleasure ripping into the head waiter tomorrow. When they lose important games such as city v united, he becomes the incredible hulk. Not in strength, just in absolute anger. Great fun


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haha i've followed and watched them for as long as i can remember but i still havent got my arse there to see a game! and am certainly not gonna say i support where i'm from lmao


not from the area, not been to the area and never seen them play fucking el 2time you sound like a true fan m8 lolol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

[youtube]twqM56f_cVo[/youtube]
guys got some smoove moves need a dancing smilie lol. tunes a belter aswell.


----------



## 3eyes (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im a lover not a fighter lol but the tottenham firm are spose to be pretty handy, like a blade or 2 still your boys will have plenty of time to stitch thereselfs back up on the long train home, its the swansea v cardiff that should be fun fucking you welsh hate each other even more than ya hate the english i think sometimes.
> 
> i see newport county got back into the league aswel lol the welsh are invading...


I know who would of thought it 3 welsh teams in the premeirship Cardiff, Swansea and Gareth Bale lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye the 'Psycho x Grape Kush', a fruity smell is starting to come through on it.
> 
> Yeah I've a Psycho snip coming from the fairy at some point too and a couple of Dog snips so I'll be running those for a fair while I reckon.


The ones chedz did looked very promising come chop an he said they reeked too, thinkin of doin a few next run I reckon so maybe a back cross to the psycho on the cards.


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Isn't it a pain to transplant all these seedlings??


not too bad really , at least half will be killed off leaving around 50 or so and then half will be going directly into the groud so its around the 25 or so to be potted up , that will take just over an hour and being honest i quite like it , gives a happy feeling doing a good job


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> [youtube]twqM56f_cVo[/youtube]
> guys got some smoove moves need a dancing smilie lol. tunes a belter aswell.


Google Dutty Moonshine and in general, swing-hop


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

Whey up, thought I was the only gooner on here 
Only jus noticed ur pic 2timer lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

dunno what worse a real gooner or you 2 wanabee gooners 1 a northaner and the other dont even live on the mainland lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2013)

magpie could be worse if they don't pull their fingers out, if norwich best not fuck my accumulator i'll do my nut.
i went out to a mates 30th, spent 47 bar ona a bottle suerpernice gin and as i passed it to him the carrier slipped and cracked the top of the neck off ffs gutted so i poured the rest into a pint glass and just dropped a lime in it. 

this is after a few warm ups in in the pube. i was that pissed i sang karaoke ffs. and not only that couldn't remember the words to house of pain jump around. the bar was in fits. i was mangled. had a really good night. and the hangover gods were kind!!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

yeah its looking dangerous for you guys don, spurs is ya last game of the season isnt it? i fink wigan will take that last relegation spot tho, wasnt ya worried there might be glass in that gin? still who worries about much when half cut lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> [youtube]twqM56f_cVo[/youtube]
> guys got some smoove moves need a dancing smilie lol. tunes a belter aswell.


I'm proper feeling that!

Thanks for introducing me to Parov Steler.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2013)

aye we'll get fuck all out of arsenal other games QPR, which for the love of god we need a point. hahaah me worried about glass in the gin, nah i got the big bits out 

aye wigan will take that spot i reckon too.


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

looks like they bloody done it, fair play to wigan.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

Don't ask me what strain it is cos I haven't got a clue but I'll tell you what, it's fucking damn good quality.



I've had this stuff before a few times but it doesn't come round often.
Small rock hard nuggets of dust (never seen this come in decent sized buds), the calyx are tiny. It's definitely been cured say about 2-3 weeks somehow (for commercial) and has a nice snap to it when you squeeze a bud that will then break pretty much straight across the pressure. 

I'm 2 good tokes into this vape bowl and my heads caved in, I'll be thinking twice about loading another too hasty.


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

dont look too sad yman how much is there n what was the price?

deffo not sprayed? has that funky shine to it?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

no worries yorky im loving him aswell, the song "matilda" is a good one, sure ive heard it before maybe in a film. he's got a load of songs on youtube.

tip top i'm on dutty moonshine soundcloud now very cool! they've remixed this song here which is the first electro swing song i found a while back.. [youtube]aH5aq4V0Ywk[/youtube]

parov stelar is class, plays like 1920's - 30's type tunes with modernised electro funk beats and bass. swing like a king!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont look too sad yman how much is there n what was the price?
> 
> deffo not sprayed? has that funky shine to it?


1/2 oz £125 but that's what came out of tipping 10 shots in a bag so if you look at it like that they don't do a bad round these pakis.
Smallest weight they'll do is an oz and it'd prolly be about £200 then. I had some fruity stuff last week that fucked me up for 4 days straight on 2.5g, heaviest shit I've probably ever had and he says that was £230.

No it's defo not sprayed, that sheen is the camera flash off the trichs lol.


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1/2 oz £125 but that's what came out of tipping 10 shots in a bag so if you look at it like that they don't do a bad round these pakis.
> Smallest weight they'll do is an oz and it'd prolly be about £200 then. I had some fruity stuff last week that fucked me up for 4 days straight on 2.5g, heaviest shit I've probably ever had and he says that was £230.
> 
> No it's defo not sprayed, that sheen is the camera flash off the trichs lol.


you no when the trichs just look abit too big and shiny thats how the pics kinda looks but the proofs in the smoking your smoking it not me so your no if its sprayed lol just had that look, bet its quite a nice smoke then flavour?

125 for 14g in this day n age aint really too bad a price unfortunatly.

fuck nos how u can make 2.5 last 4day tho yman, i wish i had that willpower m8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> no worries yorky im loving him aswell, the song "matilda" is a good one, sure ive heard it before maybe in a film. he's got a load of songs on youtube.


Lol, youtube was the first port of call!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bet its quite a nice smoke then flavour?
> 
> fuck nos how u can make 2.5 last 4day tho yman, i wish i had that willpower m8.


The smell is quite citrusy with a hashy back end and I can't really describe the taste, woody but pleasant, a bit like warm whisky.

I smoke a vapouriser and the bud was that strong mate, honest. 7-8 full vape lids (about 3 joints worth) and I was asleep like a hibernating bear, fucked up proper for 4 days.
Fucking killer is we tried to watch the same movie all 4 nights and didn't get halfway, still haven't seen it that new Tom Cruise movie!

That weed has made it into my top 10 (maybe just) on pure knock out power.


----------



## 3eyes (May 11, 2013)

125 for half O you guys have to much coin if you're paying that, fuck me makes me want to start exporting my gear over offas dyke lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

That's how stoved in I am, I've just edited that post about 6 times!......


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

3eyes said:


> 125 for half O you guys have to much coin if you're paying that, fuck me makes me want to start exporting my gear over offas dyke lol


i wouldnt pay more than 90 meself hence why i gotta drink all the time lol 125 for 14g isnt a bad price at all nowdays in many many parts of the uk, remember 3eyes we pay for our weed with money m8 not exchange pretty sheep lol

what u got growing at the minit? blue cheese did i read earlier?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

3eyes said:


> 125 for half O you guys have to much coin if you're paying that, fuck me makes me want to start exporting my gear over offas dyke lol


Fuck man it's not my cash, lol I'm a Yorkshireman.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

Hows them 2 man eater blueberrys newuser?
sorry if youve posted em up recently fuck knows how many pages back it will be,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2013)

I was thinking that myself when he chucked the old shots up earlier.


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

this was the last pic i put up day 34 of 12/12 but they are day 49 on monday, stink is very promising super pungent and sweet and fruity, no nanners or any of that shit either.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

Ha ha sambo northern gooner number 1 me lol
Wow jus got a q of big Buddha cheese off a fellow grower and it smells like my cock after a messy weekend in the dam! Sweeeet!


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha sambo northern gooner number 1 me lol
> Wow jus got a q of big Buddha cheese off a fellow grower and it smells like my cock after a messy weekend in the dam! Sweeeet!


the badger fucking i could deal with kinda spoons lol the northan gooner wannabe well that might be a step too far m8 lolol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

dayyyaam very nice how long is the flower time?
she be packing some heat that big girl on the left man jeebus!

big buddha cheeze .. my first grow this way back when lol






these were fed with nothing but baby bio house plant feed.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the badger fucking i could deal with kinda spoons lol the northan gooner wannabe well that might be a step too far m8 lolol


Ha love that ur fine with beastiality but supporting a southern team when ur northern is just bang out of order. Only you eh mate lol


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

Another Buddha auto, think this is Syrup?
I love the taste o those sticky sweet leaves so fuck removing em


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 11, 2013)

you love those auto's ay pon, you ever grown some photoperiod's before?


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

i dont really no the flower time on them 2time, but from what i can see i would say its a 9/10wk strain when i compare it to others which i no the flower time for, mine are having 9wk with a 3wk ripen which will be more like 10wk so im finking they should be ready but like it or not they gotta come down at 9wk need the space and the money.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

autos are fucking shity bollox crappy things, and them ther pictures proove it,, my smallest bud on a photto was 3x as big,, if it happed that is!!


sambo u do love your ripen dont u mush.

well afternoon at the fair then franky and bennys,, fucking 70 qwid!!!! arghh


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> you love those auto's ay pon, you ever grown some photoperiod's before?


them guys them guys redeye vast majority in here wouldnt bother with em.

the pic was vegged,grown and dried in 70days quick as any auto and 10x as tastey........ that is unless some1s gonna argue that pyschosis and exodus cheese isnt far more tasty than any auto lmao


----------



## The2TimEr (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont really no the flower time on them 2time, but from what i can see i would say its a 9/10wk strain when i compare it to others which i no the flower time for, mine are having 9wk with a 3wk ripen which will be more like 10wk so im finking they should be ready but like it or not they gotta come down at 9wk need the space and the money.


your gonna be ok for money i think after they come down then, loads more fattening to do.
looks nice pon, nearly exactly the same as the kush ryder.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 11, 2013)

that from clone though


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> autos are fucking shity bollox crappy things, and them ther pictures proove it,, my smallest bud on a photto was 3x as big,, if it happed that is!!
> 
> 
> sambo u do love your ripen dont u mush.
> ...


i do ice, dus exactly what it says on tin when used properly and its cheap, i been using it or not using it for years and on the same strains the shit works.


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> that from clone though


yeah clone-onlys but before you all start giving me grief lol i aint even holding any clone-onlys no more, just this blueberry which was a clone so but u no what i mean lol


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> them guys them guys redeye vast majority in here wouldnt bother with em.
> 
> the pic was vegged,grown and dried in 70days quick as any auto and 10x as tastey........ that is unless some1s gonna argue that pyschosis and exodus cheese isnt far more tasty than any auto lmao


AUTO CHEESE LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


i couldnt resist


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

sweet, anwyays sambo cum on skype to finalize what we was chatting about


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> AUTO CHEESE LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> i couldnt resist


fuck off back too ya ''pool area'' u grow autos cause they easy and your not hungry enough for real strains lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet, anwyays sambo cum on skype to finalize what we was chatting about


i carnt m8 im not at me flat am on the bt free wifi spots at the missus and on a promise 20 second promise for me lmao but still......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt m8 im not at me flat am on the bt free wifi spots at the missus and on a promise 20 second promise for me lmao but still......


 aye i get ya man,, so 50 for the q then yeh? al get em in monday,, like i said i dont need the cash so if thats orite with you then its all gravy man


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye i get ya man,, so 50 for the q then yeh? al get em in monday,, like i said i dont need the cash so if thats orite with you then its all gravy man


im up for that ice and the other 2 clones in 8wks? if you could chuck in a strip of pregs tho u would make a fatjunkie a happy man lol did ya other man come threw with the pregs?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im up for that ice and the other 2 clones in 8wks? if you could chuck in a strip of pregs tho u would make a fatjunkie a happy man lol did ya other man come threw with the pregs?


 hes saying 50p each on the 200's il find out a timescale if hes taking the piss then il bounce u a strip 

be at least 8 weeks man wer packing or starting to this week s wil be moving within 6,, i wanna get the grow setup asap and decorate while its going 

just thinking the spot i have in mind is a bedroom but a alcove but its a outside wall,, since walls have 2 layres of briks with caventy in the middle it would be ok no? im talking urface temps??


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hes saying 50p each on the 200's il find out a timescale if hes taking the piss then il bounce u a strip
> 
> be at least 8 weeks man wer packing or starting to this week s wil be moving within 6,, i wanna get the grow setup asap and decorate while its going
> 
> just thinking the spot i have in mind is a bedroom but a alcove but its a outside wall,, since walls have 2 layres of briks with caventy in the middle it would be ok no? im talking urface temps??


fuck it ill go 7quid a strip i.e 50p a piece but have to work that into the Q cause i carnt do no more out of this harvest than a Q, the clone u can have in 2wks if you want them? but 6wk would also work cause the clones i keep i will veg for 2wk then clone and 2wk to clone take us up to 6wk up to u ice? but would really apreciate even half sent asap could do with a decent sleep.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck it ill go 7quid a strip i.e 50p a piece but have to work that into the Q cause i carnt do no more out of this harvest than a Q, the clone u can have in 2wks if you want them? but 6wk would also work cause the clones i keep i will veg for 2wk then clone and 2wk to clone take us up to 6wk up to u ice? but would really apreciate even half sent asap could do with a decent sleep.


lol ok 45 and a strip then? im not bin a cunt and i know u would be the same if sum1 offered u more ud tae the better money aye??

il get em all shot in post monday sambo,, the cuts like i said thers really no rus, i cant have em while wer mooving house u know, so like i said its max 6 weeks form wen u put paper work in the council so will be a whole new addrress too mate, another posty im gunna piss of with the amount of shit we get delivered, lol all we go shops for is food shopping everything else cums online,,


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ok 45 and a strip then? im not bin a cunt and i know u would be the same if sum1 offered u more ud tae the better money aye??
> 
> il get em all shot in post monday sambo,, the cuts like i said thers really no rus, i cant have em while wer mooving house u know, so like i said its max 6 weeks form wen u put paper work in the council so will be a whole new addrress too mate, another posty im gunna piss of with the amount of shit we get delivered, lol all we go shops for is food shopping everything else cums online,,


no thats fair ice if it wasnt i would say so as u no lol

the clones are there in 2wk or 6-8 depends on you and when u want em.


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off back too ya ''pool area'' u grow autos cause they easy and your not hungry enough for real strains lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


>


you can always tell these old rich hobby growers too flush n too happy to bite lolol

just off too the ''pool area boys'' gonna check me plants ive got a big enough garden to leave next to huge glass window without a worry of being seen on the way lmao


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

sounds good until you suss it costs a tenner in fuel to cut the friggin grass 

as for the pool my graying old tatters cant disappear quick enough into the body cavity is i so much as mention that pool , its not cold its fuckmeimgunnadie cold , i also have had a recent swim with 2 newts and half a dozen spiders , joy joy 

but yes ones thinking of getting the butler to splash a little h20 over the ladys from time to time


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

fair play moggy u passed the vodka test a few times now ya old git, fucking el m8 gonna av got to choose a new victim now what ya doing to me lol


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

sir assumes im in a fit state , id be double fucked if it wasnt for the spell checker , you lot would find out what a dribbling fucktard i really am 

oh and its jd ,,,, about 2 inch or so ( 8 shots ) watered down with a bit of coke , a dinosaur of neb about 2 hrs ago ( ill have to take a piccy ) and im not sure on how many shots oh and a bottle shared of some strawberry stuff from tesco , a fiver a bottle but really nice , need a jd top up , number 3 seems to somehow fucked off


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> sir assumes im in a fit state , id be double fucked if it wasnt for the spell checker , you lot would find out what a dribbling fucktard i really am
> 
> oh and its jd ,,,, about 2 inch or so ( 8 shots ) watered down with a bit of coke , a dinosaur of neb about 2 hrs ago ( ill have to take a piccy ) and im not sure on how many shots oh and a bottle shared of some strawberry stuff from tesco , a fiver a bottle but really nice , need a jd top up , number 3 seems to somehow fucked off


u a uk420 exile mog? i no i already asked bout the long join date and low post count but u no your weed and even if u took the easy route with the autos lol u been around a weed froum or 3 im on noob patrol at the min hence no post recently lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

dunno what it is with breakfast apart from being a fatfucker but thats the meal i look forward to not dinner but breakfast, thinking 3 sausage 3 bacon 2 eggs now thats either in a sarnie or i add beans and toast and make it a fry up decisions??? lolol

night all.


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

story is years ago i took to joining everywhere , last thing you need is friends chatting to some stranger with the same name as you on another site ,,,, so i joined up everywhere 

posted a few times on here just to say hi and basically ignored the place as just another forum , i mainly dicked about with medical sites swopping genetics plus i had a couple of people i provided to with needs

skip forward a while and the medical sites closed thanks to the owners not having the funds to keep them going or being too underground for people to see them , i also walked away from posting a little while so the fuckin pigs would loose the trail a little as you do , i then popped back up at uk420 

uk420 act like a bunch of retarded gullable egotistical fuckin wankers ,,,, this is the nice version , its not even a clique its like a bum boys own club , the cunts are so self absobered its beyond reason and at some point you get sucked into there fucktardidness and open your trap , once you show yourself not to be a top quality socialist worker then there on you like a rash and your like a brand new just hatched hitler just crying out to be kicked around the place , the bully boy tactics are all encompassing , say the wrong thing and your simply fucked tarnished with a brush ,,,,, now me im mr chilled , ill laugh or knife you im that simple , these deluded pieces of shit couldnt rattle my cage enough they really couldnt and before you know it im on a ban 

so i ignored the place for 3 years then got drawn back in by the lure of growing and information , sure enough the same bully boy attitude took over and i could help but post and yet another ban, this time ive had enough , fuck the lot of um , theres some seriously nice people there there really is but there little more than goldfish in a fuckin big shark tank , by association they belittle themselves they reallydo , anyway enough is enough and ill not be taken for a cunt so ive walked away and here i am , lost for a place i can call my home ...... so i logged in and looked at the place , its rammed to the gills with ill informed americans who as a rule have a healthy idea on weed , its got a smudge of british who are a close knit team of reprobates and criminals who spend most of there time either abusing each other or doing a grow and show , whats not to love ? its refreshing it really is , ive just had 6 months of cunts who cant even say they brought a henry in 1992 without facing a warning or a ban , you bunch of lay about work shy botty boys are funny as fuck and like a shower of piss in a desert of boredom , spicy , i like , im here to stay ,,,until i no doubt get banned


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno what it is with breakfast apart from being a fatfucker but thats the meal i look forward to not dinner but breakfast, thinking 3 sausage 3 bacon 2 eggs now thats either in a sarnie or i add beans and toast and make it a fry up decisions??? lolol
> 
> night all.


A fry ain't a fry without potato bread and soda bread, we do it right over here


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

breakky ?

sas and egg on buttered toast , real butter not spread , brown not chemical bread , cheap as you like sas full of skin balls and brains , eggs free range from the local farm , yolk butter and scum dribbling down your fingers yum yum


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

@ moggs, you'll be doin well to get banned on here, especially the uk thread lol. I don't really look at much else on riu tbh, just read the shit in here with these bunch of bellends, usually get a laugh


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

Wtf is sas


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ moggs, you'll be doin well to get banned on here, especially the uk thread lol. I don't really look at much else on riu tbh, just read the shit in here with these bunch of bellends, usually get a laugh


too true , i like the general abuse , when the day starts with 

`` hi ya cunt bubbles ``

you just know your in a good place 



Mastergrow said:


> Wtf is sas


sausage

never ordered sas and tom no red on brown ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A fry ain't a fry without potato bread and soda bread, we do it right over here


no u just need lots of bread cause u fear the famine again n need filling up ya irish fucktard lool sorry couldnt resist mg i gotta bed now m8.


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

i grew some trainwreck last year. no fucking about with autos, I crack a seed every 2 weeks & have a harvest every 2 weeks - everyone a different flavour. no worries about light leaks, fucking about with lights & they are easy to grow for someone whos always smashed & a complete noob, theres always bud in my tent 


redeye jedi88 said:


> you love those auto's ay pon, you ever grown some photoperiod's before?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no u just need lots of bread cause u fear the famine again n need filling up ya irish fucktard lool sorry couldnt resist mg i gotta bed now m8.


Flying in for a quick insult ye slimmy cunt, fuck off te bed then lol


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

the mrs is calling me a dick 

just been out the front for a piss , 15 foot away is a drain , its raining , would you 

a go out into the rain and piss in the drain 
b stand in the doorway and have a slash knowing the rain will wash it away 
c use one of the many bogs here knowing it then goes off to fill the spetic tank which will cost a fuckin arm and a leg to empty


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

pon said:


> i grew some trainwreck last year. no fucking about with autos, I crack a seed every 2 weeks & have a harvest every 2 weeks - everyone a different flavour. no worries about light leaks, fucking about with lights & they are easy to grow for someone whos always smashed & a complete noob, theres always bud in my tent




tw , lovin it , a real 6 weeker !


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> too true , i like the general abuse , when the day starts with
> 
> `` hi ya cunt bubbles ``
> 
> ...


Na m8 never heard sausage called that before. Tell me this moggs, I cracked an auto cheese candy an stuck it in an oxy pot, my lights goina be in veg cycle for a while so thot may as well, it's sprouted with the wee 4 leaves, what's the best nute routine with autos would you say??


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

prob took 3 x longer to grow - some of em are shite but some are really good they just grow so fast you can almost see em stretch - the dutch passion TD I have on the go is gonna be a biggy easy 3x bigger than any other auto ive grown so far, big bag o shite


IC3M4L3 said:


> autos are fucking shity bollox crappy things, and them ther pictures proove it,, my smallest bud on a photto was 3x as big,, if it happed that is!!
> 
> 
> sambo u do love your ripen dont u mush.
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the mrs is calling me a dick
> 
> just been out the front for a piss , 15 foot away is a drain , its raining , would you
> 
> ...


Lol I'm definitely goin with b


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

Glad you came round to my way of thinkin ice


IC3M4L3 said:


> autos are fucking the best ever, and them ther pictures proove it,, my smallest bud on a photto was 1/2 as big,, in my dreams!!
> 
> 
> sambo I do love u mush.
> ...


did i read it right i'm dislexik?


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Na m8 never heard sausage called that before. Tell me this moggs, I cracked an auto cheese candy an stuck it in an oxy pot, my lights goina be in veg cycle for a while so thot may as well, it's sprouted with the wee 4 leaves, what's the best nute routine with autos would you say??


freash soil then dont dick about with veg nutes and aim for flower once the hairs show , dont go too heavy they like a light feed , myself i use vitalink as it brings a degree of weight and doest burn shit to easily , if there off to a dickhead then i also use rox which also brings a degree of weight , funnly enough it weighs less using stuff like ionic or canna compared to vita , anyway 3 week in to flower when there proper little nugs showing add a booster and jobs a good un , with autos a little often is the key for a decent quality of plant and yield


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> freash soil then dont dick about with veg nutes and aim for flower once the hairs show , dont go too heavy they like a light feed , myself i use vitalink as it brings a degree of weight and doest burn shit to easily , if there off to a dickhead then i also use rox which also brings a degree of weight , funnly enough it weighs less using stuff like ionic or canna compared to vita , anyway 3 week in to flower when there proper little nugs showing add a booster and jobs a good un , with autos a little often is the key for a decent quality of plant and yield


Wont be in soil moggs its in a bubble pot in clay pebbles. Ill be using ionic nutes, am I best givin it veg nutes for a week or two or just straight onto flowering nutes?


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

pon said:


> Glad you came round to my way of thinkin ice
> 
> did i read it right i'm dislexik?



youwa dexlistic as well ? 



never had a problem with yields myslef although ive seen some fuckin atrocious finals off others , had a few micros over the years so understand how it can easily taint a reputation but at the end of ..... its all down to the smoke , good shit


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the mrs is calling me a dick
> 
> just been out the front for a piss , 15 foot away is a drain , its raining , would you
> 
> ...


Ha ha I'm forever pissing out the door usually with a spiff in 1 hand dribbling like a fucking simpleton.
The mrs goes fucking boo loo!


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

im too pissed n tired to no how its spelt properly but aint ya both spelling dyslectic wrong lmao ya numptys.

for old timers if ya fink your autos are tasting good u need to live a little oldboys, get some clone only love they been around almost as long as you 2 have lol and mg ya still a bomb making ira potato loving fucktard but i love ya lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha I'm forever pissing out the door usually with a spiff in 1 hand dribbling like a fucking simpleton.
> The mrs goes fucking boo loo!


that just cause ya a northan gooner it brings the worst out in people.....


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wont be in soil moggs its in a bubble pot in clay pebbles. Ill be using ionic nutes, am I best givin it veg nutes for a week or two or just straight onto flowering nutes?


ah

not grown many in hydro as it seems to dodge the point in autos but hey if your there , im a great believer in low ferts , ionic grow at 500-800 at first then switching to flower and running upto 1200 and the odd 1400 and maybe just a little more , always got seaweed concentrate in it for nitrogen and potassium plus would add silicon+ until in flower , bloom at roughly week 3 , deep clean at week 5-6 , chop at week 9 , this was my general hydro or passive hydro feeding , have seen silly amounts from normal phot plants doing this and its a tweeked version of what Heath Robinson would use to grow 48 oz monsters ( heath where the fuck you at man ?)


----------



## newuserlol (May 11, 2013)

yeah yeah i was spose to be in bed but u cunts bring the worst out in me has nowt to do with the copious amounts of vods i tell yas lol


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that just cause ya a northan gooner it brings the worst out in people.....


doesnt have the quality of accent like midlanders 










yep i sound like a retard , not a yam yam but still


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im too pissed n tired to no how its spelt properly but aint ya both spelling dyslectic wrong lmao ya numptys.
> 
> for old timers if ya fink your autos are tasting good u need to live a little oldboys, get some clone only love they been around almost as long as you 2 have lol and mg ya still a bomb making ira potato loving fucktard but i love ya lol


Clone onlys lol, listen to you, you ain't even got any clone onlys any more..the clone only king is gone hahahha


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

oh and i was a good lad , i pissed in the drain like a trooper , seems its ok for the dog to try to aim for the fucker from the front door but noooooo mogs should walk out into the night or pepper the porcelain


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ah
> 
> not grown many in hydro as it seems to dodge the point in autos but hey if your there , im a great believer in low ferts , ionic grow at 500-800 at first then switching to flower and running upto 1200 and the odd 1400 and maybe just a little more , always got seaweed concentrate in it for nitrogen and potassium plus would add silicon+ until in flower , bloom at roughly week 3 , deep clean at week 5-6 , chop at week 9 , this was my general hydro or passive hydro feeding , have seen silly amounts from normal phot plants doing this and its a tweeked version of what Heath Robinson would use to grow 48 oz monsters ( heath where the fuck you at man ?)


When talkin 500-800 is that ec ur talkin about or something cause I don't do that shit, ill take that as veg nutes for two or three weeks and then onto bloom nutes is that what ur sayin


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that just cause ya a northan gooner it brings the worst out in people.....


Pmsl yeah that's what it is!
Fuck me I'm stoned I can hardly see what I'm writing, this cheese is some proper squinty eye tackle!


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Clone onlys lol, listen to you, you ain't even got any clone onlys any more..the clone only king is gone hahahha


clone only means the fuckin label fell off in the airoponic cloner ,,,,,, i have alot of clone onlys ive sold on for a fiver a pop over the year `` never to be repeated pukkapukka dank as fuck promise , yields like a fuckin fire extinguisher dude im tell ya `` when its ak without a label


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When talkin 500-800 is that ec ur talkin about or something cause I don't do that shit, ill take that as veg nutes for two or three weeks and then onto bloom nutes is that what ur sayin


for ec its o.5-0.8 but yeah , a measured amount based on the trusty old bluelab stick , when not in soil i tend to be uber accurate but in soil couldnt give a toss , odd really !


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> clone only means the fuckin label fell off in the airoponic cloner ,,,,,, i have alot of clone onlys ive sold on for a fiver a pop over the year `` never to be repeated pukkapukka dank as fuck promise , yields like a fuckin fire extinguisher dude im tell ya `` when its ak without a label


I don't know much about the clone onlys mysel moggs, only ever had the exo and psychosis and there both some nice smoke, I just seem to be able to grow the psychosis better and that's the one I prefer. Compared to seeds the one thing about them is they stink like fuck once dry, no need for curing, the psychosis is fuckin lovely. The last few weeks I just seen 14 o go in 3g 50 quid bags so thats gotta say something


----------



## pon (May 11, 2013)

i agree that photos yeild smell & smoke better than autos, keep the clones & breeding going guys or we'll all be fucked if we have to buy seeds everytime. look at this http://www.project.nsearch.com/profiles/blogs/save-our-seeds


newuserlol said:


> im too pissed n tired to no how its spelt properly but aint ya both spelling dyslectic wrong lmao ya numptys.
> 
> for old timers if ya fink your autos are tasting good u need to live a little oldboys, get some clone only love they been around almost as long as you 2 have lol and mg ya still a bomb making ira potato loving fucktard but i love ya lol


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't know much about the clone onlys mysel moggs, only ever had the exo and psychosis and there both some nice smoke, I just seem to be able to grow the psychosis better and that's the one I prefer. Compared to seeds the one thing about them is they stink like fuck once dry, no need for curing, the psychosis is fuckin lovely. The last few weeks I just seen 14 o go in 3g 50 quid bags so thats gotta say something


loads of clone onlys around here , what happens is some lad will buy some say white widow and big it up , once everyones had a smoke and said its ok he will try to off load clones at £35 each calling them clone only , as it filters down i hear of these ``clone only `` and of course ask whats so special about the phenotype , you could find a quicker blank look if you tried , turns out its just someone off loading plants and trying it on for decent ££ 

but yeah the cheese is wellllllll the cheese , a reputation so large i cant say shit , the psyco is also down as a proper strain rather than some young lad cashing in , then theres alsorts depending on area , liverpool used to have no end of catpiss going around etc etc , we were only dicking about with you by the way , yours are legitimate for sure , truth is ive cloned any old shit in the past and passed it on just to stop people hassling and ill bet they have passed on these themselves as top draw when its been mogs on a bad day , i once cloned a dad just to see what would be said ,,,he did notice


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

pon said:


> i agree that photos yeild smell & smoke better than autos, keep the clones & breeding going guys or we'll all be fucked if we have to buy seeds everytime. look at this http://www.project.nsearch.com/profiles/blogs/save-our-seeds


yeah true on the autos , autos have a place for sure but still 

as for the other this has been going on for years , you can join apple clubs who will provide you with heirloom apple varietys that because they were not commercially viable dropped under the registration scheme and therefore cant be sold as a commercial variety , fuckin madness from brussels ! pop along to junction 9 on the m42 and on a slip road you will find such a tree growing happily , it fruits july aug with lovely red juicy apples so much better than you can find in supermarkets and very alike pink lady but with a better size and fuller flavour , cant think where that came from and i hope no truck drivers help themselves and throw the core out the window to populate other areas


----------



## moggggys (May 11, 2013)

found a pot noodle , i know its wrong but stillll

6 months out of date soy sauce , dig out the corn floaters , food of the gods


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Clone onlys lol, listen to you, you ain't even got any clone onlys any more..the clone only king is gone hahahha



lolol

it was fucking cheddar who crowned himself the king if you remember right, i just got the livers back tho but gonna stick with this blueberry me thinks for a few runs, clone-only or clones from a seed thats been proven n mothered i do just prefer clones 100%

right lets get this fryup cookd need to get my fat on lol


----------



## Mark Smite (May 12, 2013)

Hi there, First time grower here thought i'd try a little guerilla grow this year in the uk, 2 seeds germinated out of 3 planted them and one starting to sprout from the ground which was great then i realised the other one had as well the following morning so i popped them outside to catch sun left it over night checked today and one sprout has gone completely missing any ideas i was thinking bugs or something but theres no sign of it!


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

Mark Smite said:


> Hi there, First time grower here thought i'd try a little guerilla grow this year in the uk, 2 seeds germinated out of 3 planted them and one starting to sprout from the ground which was great then i realised the other one had as well the following morning so i popped them outside to catch sun left it over night checked today and one sprout has gone completely missing any ideas i was thinking bugs or something but theres no sign of it!


cat,fox,bird? dont take much for a tiny sprout to get stood on or pecked up.


----------



## Mark Smite (May 12, 2013)

Yeah i would say the same but i had a bag over it that night to keep slightly warmer i mean i thought id see some stem left but its completely gone but thanks for the reply


----------



## pon (May 12, 2013)

my willy disappears on cold nights, put it by the fire it may come back out?


Mark Smite said:


> Hi there, First time grower here thought i'd try a little guerilla grow this year in the uk, 2 seeds germinated out of 3 planted them and one starting to sprout from the ground which was great then i realised the other one had as well the following morning so i popped them outside to catch sun left it over night checked today and one sprout has gone completely missing any ideas i was thinking bugs or something but theres no sign of it!


----------



## Mark Smite (May 12, 2013)

haha it your willy completely disappears!  might wanna get that checked out bud but in all seriousness reckon that could be the case?


----------



## Mark Smite (May 12, 2013)

here was the little one


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2013)

Alright batty sniffers how are we all? Fuck me u lot been busy took me about an hour to catch up. Uk420 there is a few decent folk on there but few and far between I mentioned clones and trying to make contacts and shit and got banned ha ha fuck em the wankers!!!! Well I'm at 11 days now and they all lookin nice n healthy gave em all a feed this morning.fuckin loving this air cooled hood gonna be able to get it real close . Cracked another 6 seeds the other night for the garden couldn't resist. Hopefully if the sun comes out or it stays dry I can get some fookin gardening done got a reet shift ahead of me, well anyway time for a nice big fatty of the ghost train haze


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2013)

Here the 2 phenos of the haze I got left


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

thats breakfast went down a treat hmmmmm 3 bacon,2 sausage,2eggs,beans and toast.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 12, 2013)

Did u cook ur breakfast or go to spoons for it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2013)

Breakfast? I'm off for a carvery.


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u cook ur breakfast or go to spoons for it?


no i cooked that mg, was fucking lovely although could have done with some black pud and hash browns with it aswel.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2013)

Black pudding eerrggghhh ya dirty fucka lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i cooked that mg, was fucking lovely although could have done with some black pud and hash browns with it aswel.


I cany have black pudding, white pudding aye but fuck the black stuff lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2013)

They make sausages out of black pudding in Poland except it doesn't set hard the same,they're still wet and fatty when you bite in.

Disgusting


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Black pudding eerrggghhh ya dirty fucka lol


i was the same for years n years but fuck nos why started to like it when i got old, same as olives,blue cheese quite a few foods i never touch all me life but what can i say am getting old now lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was the same for years n years but fuck nos why started to like it when i got old, same as olives,blue cheese quite a few foods i never touch all me life but what can i say am getting old now lol


I used to be fussy as fuck with food too when I was younger but now I'd eat nearly anything. Not saying I'm gettin old like you just my taste and appetite changing lol.

yous cunts are making me hungry and I've fuckall food in to cook cos I'm heading away to work tonite, I've a few peppered chops in the fridge but they wer for dinner rather than breakfast, goina have te head out for something


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

how old are u mg? no im definatly getting old m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 12, 2013)

29 not too long ago m8, and that's as old as I'm getting, all birthdays are cancelled from here on in lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how old are u mg? no im definatly getting old m8 lol


and bald....



MASTER_VIOLATOR said:


> 29 not too long ago m8, and that's as old as I'm getting, all birthdays are cancelled from here on in lol


morning nick nack PADDYwack


----------



## Mastergrow (May 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and bald....
> 
> 
> 
> morning nick nack PADDYwack


morning ye cripple, u get u application for embarrassing bodies yet? Ill be keepin an eye on there lol, when they see you they might say ur foots the last of ur worries lol

Should get down to hoke out that sega md later on m8 to see what's there, thinks its a md, probly some games and one of them converter thingys


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

how old are you ice?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

Morning reprobates how are we all? thought id actually post for a change instead of just lurking lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 12, 2013)

nothing wrong with black pudding,fook black pud tho,tryed it once in the dam yuck!


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 12, 2013)

Good morning spunk stains how's every 1 doing?
Felling a bit tender this morning cheese + JD = messy


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2013)

Yeh know.what u sayin about change of.taste as you get older its mad ain't it. To be fair black pudding don't taste that bad its just you know what it is and fuck that Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2013)

Supermarket black pud had nee blood in it. Honest check the pack its hemoglobin powder


----------



## drgrowshit (May 12, 2013)

the post not been yet don?


----------



## iiKode (May 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol I'm definitely goin with b


many times while the dog is takin a piss in the garden ill join him, drain right at the door why not.


----------



## iiKode (May 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't know much about the clone onlys mysel moggs, only ever had the exo and psychosis and there both some nice smoke, I just seem to be able to grow the psychosis better and that's the one I prefer. Compared to seeds the one thing about them is they stink like fuck once dry, no need for curing, the psychosis is fuckin lovely. The last few weeks I just seen 14 o go in 3g 50 quid bags so thats gotta say something


same prices around here for the clone onlys, or anything called cheese.


----------



## 3eyes (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wouldnt pay more than 90 meself hence why i gotta drink all the time lol 125 for 14g isnt a bad price at all nowdays in many many parts of the uk, remember 3eyes we pay for our weed with money m8 not exchange pretty sheep lol
> 
> what u got growing at the minit? blue cheese did i read earlier?



My bluecheese came down a while back so off to the crop shop to grab more rockwool cubes tomorrow then get my shit back together asap just going to have to do another in my bedroom it's far from ideal but it's gotta happen


----------



## indikat (May 12, 2013)

afternoon bukkake targets, how are we all...not a dry eye in the house I see....anyways I didn't format the memory card so need to reshoot wiv new card an spent too many hours til I asked an IT grown up who told me strait aways, the urkle cheesequake dried up at 11 oz but is plain nasty in smell and high imo but good bag appeal as dence an nuggy an I hard trimmed to show its slight purp colour an I want the kief, TGA has been a learning curve for me..7 outta 10 males 2 plants I loathe and one that is fukin spot on in every way...the plusberry, startin to get a light cure on but we ve vaped 3 oz in 2 weeks so have squirreled some away fer the xmas family fun...happy sunday


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 12, 2013)

Any 1 know any discount codes for every1doesit.com? And I've already tried 420 lol


----------



## Mark Smite (May 12, 2013)

looking for a seedbank that takes paypal in the uk! any sites you guys no of?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol
> 
> it was fucking cheddar who crowned himself the king if you remember right, i just got the livers back tho but gonna stick with this blueberry me thinks for a few runs, clone-only or clones from a seed thats been proven n mothered i do just prefer clones 100%
> 
> right lets get this fryup cookd need to get my fat on lol


Damned straight! "Clone only" means nothing, but it's all about clones if youa sk me. Would you prefere to buy and grow out a whole bunch of GHS lemon haze orwhatever it was, and find the majority were a load of crap,. or just know that you were growing out Las Fingerz Lemon knwoing it's guaranteed to be fantastic every time, every plant. For me, i can just look at it from a buying weed standpoint. Would i rather just find some random geezer on the street and buy it without knowing what i will end up with, or will i buy it from My mate knowing it's guaranteed to be top quality. No brainer. 

And black pudding, never actually eaten it until today. Lovely stuff. Been eating it all day while at work. Nothing else available.

My kitty is currently launching her self at the screen as i type this (big tv for moniter) driving me nuts. Seems to think that the words are some kind of mystical snake or something.


----------



## zVice (May 12, 2013)

Why? What's the point?



Mark Smite said:


> looking for a seedbank that takes paypal in the uk! any sites you guys no of?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2013)

Mark Smite said:


> looking for a seedbank that takes paypal in the uk! any sites you guys no of?


Breeders Boutique 

As above though, i can't think of a valid reason for needing them to accept paypal.


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

for me ttt its as much for the speed as it is for the garenteed qaulity, ur weeks ahead with clones and if you grow all year 1 after the other starting seeds each time means a grow lost over the course of the year.

also old clones i.e the clone-only strains and im shore all old clones weather clone-only or not but they show buds much quicker and i no for fact that the likes of pyscho,exo,livers and this blueberry i have which im pretty shore is a old clone are more than smokeable and sellable at 7wk yeah none of them strains are finished at 7wk but ive smoked and sold 3 out the 4 more than once at 7wk cause needed cash or smoke or whatever reason, very few seeds could you do that.


----------



## Mark Smite (May 12, 2013)

hi there again! well im thinking of using paypal because i currently have abit of cash in it that could do with spending and also lost my debit card so cant pay through that im looking for a fast growing like 6-8 weeks to flower if any has any information pm or post a link i can follow


----------



## indikat (May 12, 2013)

Mark Smite said:


> hi there again! well im thinking of using paypal because i currently have abit of cash in it that could do with spending and also lost my debit card so cant pay through that im looking for a fast growing like 6-8 weeks to flower if any has any information pm or post a link i can follow


a nice one to start wiv try afghan kush, ime very easy to deal wiv in terms of height..medium, nute req low, an a very frosty pretty plant, don't bovver rushin mj u jus end up wiv shite cf wat it can bcum, obviously this is a photo (veg then flip to 12/12) as I never grown autos an nevr will lookin at the pics


----------



## zVice (May 12, 2013)

If you're cash cropping, clones are a no brainer as they are usually proven for both weight and quality and quite a few require almost no cure.

As a percy grower though, I do enjoy discovering new genetics through seeds though.




newuserlol said:


> for me ttt its as much for the speed as it is for the garenteed qaulity, ur weeks ahead with clones and if you grow all year 1 after the other starting seeds each time means a grow lost over the course of the year.
> 
> also old clones i.e the clone-only strains and im shore all old clones weather clone-only or not but they show buds much quicker and i no for fact that the likes of pyscho,exo,livers and this blueberry i have which im pretty shore is a old clone are more than smokeable and sellable at 7wk yeah none of them strains are finished at 7wk but ive smoked and sold 3 out the 4 more than once at 7wk cause needed cash or smoke or whatever reason, very few seeds could you do that.


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

thats a good point vice, which unfortunately i carnt argue against lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2013)

Mark Smite said:


> hi there again! well im thinking of using paypal because i currently have abit of cash in it that could do with spending and also lost my debit card so cant pay through that im looking for a fast growing like 6-8 weeks to flower if any has any information pm or post a link i can follow


Don't need to credit card. You can pay throuhg money order or whatnot if you want, or even cash or cheque. Just need an old paying in book or cheque book so that you know what your account and sort code are. If you can prove your identity, the bank will pay. But if paypal is how you want to g, then do give breeders boutique a go. Very good prices for really really great genetics. Have a search around the forum, manyu many satisfied customers.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

Only 4-5wks roughly til i move and can finally get a grow back on at last, seems like fucking years since I last had a grow on, cant fucking wait! So be warned in a few weeks maybe scrounging for a cut or 2 off of someone lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

Something interesting to watch once you've had a smoke lol...
[video=youtube;o8TssbmY-GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8TssbmY-GM&amp;list=UUdNtqpHlU1pCaVy2wlzxHKQ&amp;index=19[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

And something for the older lads in here lol 
[video=youtube;KaOC9danxNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=KaOC9danxNo[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

fucking el sae first ya posting now posting vids easy there fella lol ur a lurker not a poster lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Something interesting to watch once you've had a smoke lol...
> [video=youtube;o8TssbmY-GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8TssbmY-GM&amp;list=UUdNtqpHlU1pCaVy2wlzxHKQ&amp;index=19[/video]


Good did, but I have to say I just chuckled when he said he might have the coolest washcloths ever on the space station. Fuck, those are the standard bathroom item in every hotel bathroom in Asia. I've got one in my bedroom.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el sae first ya posting now posting vids easy there fella lol ur a lurker not a poster lol


lol only been lurking as i aint got a grow on lol, nothing to really post up lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol only been lurking as i aint got a grow on lol, nothing to really post up lol


u aint had a grow on for time m8 but still id rather chat with you than half the newbs lol its the uk thread ffs m8 if u aint got something growise to say just insult or piss off sum1 lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u aint had a grow on for time m8 but still id rather chat with you than half the newbs lol its the uk thread ffs m8 if u aint got something growise to say just insult or piss off sum1 lmao


 lol i know i know but its all just been doom n gloom my end so nothing really non-depressing to talk about lol, things seem to be slightly perking up though and providing we can get into a council place instead of private in a months time things should be all ok as ill be able to grow meself outta debt n shit lol

hows things with you been coz i saw ya aint had the interwebs in ages ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol i know i know but its all just been doom n gloom my end so nothing really non-depressing to talk about lol, things seem to be slightly perking up though and providing we can get into a council place instead of private in a months time things should be all ok as ill be able to grow meself outta debt n shit lol
> 
> hows things with you been coz i saw ya aint had the interwebs in ages ?


i no what ya saying m8 i feel the same sumtime that all i could post if true would be depressing so i just go on the attack instead something it seems when voders up im quite good at lol im all good tho missus should be moving into a 3bed from a 1bed this wk coming, is costing me 700quid to get the exchange done but money well spent cause my own flat is 5doors away and the exchange is 3 way its her mums 3bed and her mum will be moving 4doors away so babysitter at the ready carnt fucking wait sae, not to mention i got a few grand coming down in 2 wks fings could be worse m8.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats a good point vice, which unfortunately i carnt argue against lol


Well there's a fucking first lol


----------



## zVice (May 12, 2013)

Must be the lack of vodka 



spooningbadgers said:


> Well there's a fucking first lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no what ya saying m8 i feel the same sumtime that all i could post if true would be depressing so i just go on the attack instead something it seems when voders up im quite good at lol im all good tho missus should be moving into a 3bed from a 1bed this wk coming, is costing me 700quid to get the exchange done but money well spent cause my own flat is 5doors away and the exchange is 3 way its her mums 3bed and her mum will be moving 4doors away so babysitter at the ready carnt fucking wait sae, not to mention i got a few grand coming down in 2 wks fings could be worse m8.
> 
> already planning the rest of the years grows thinking new furniture at me flat after this then a holiday after, aint been away since the month in south africa a yr ago got me eye on the cape verde late november 2-3k for a all-inclusive 4/5star for 2wk yeah it will leave me skint but its only grow money the shit grows on trees lmao


well hopefully its looking up for both of us then eh?

and as for you going on holiday i do kinda get the feeling its just an accident waiting to happen after the last time lol, maybe lay off the booze on the flights eh? lmao

really hoping we get a council house so i can grow again as it would sort everything out having that extra income, nearly all the furniture n shit we own is nearly falling apart its that old lol, plus its depressing as fuck going into a cupboard an seeing my lights an shit just sitting there doing nothing and would be nice to finally have a fucking holiday after nearly 16years y'know, last time i actually went on a proper holiday i was 16 and im 32 in less a month ffs

edit: annoying as well as cant even seem to afford a smoke or a drink these days either, have to limit meself to 1 £20 bag once a fortnight n shit, fucking depressing


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2013)

You'll get over it Sae. I can't afford a £20 anytime at present. EArn £50 a week, rent is £50 a week. For me, it's depressing to start with, but i thrive on poverty. Easy as shit to adjust to living off nothing once you accept you can't go out and buy some beer or a bag or some salami. If i want a smoke, that's what my gf is for  I scrounge up a few quid for petrol and to cook her dinner, she get's me mashed. Winner winner chicken dinner! A year without either a dealer or the ability to grow, and while i love a smoke, i find it a hell of a lot easier just to go without, than try and smoke what i can just about not afford. I always find that after a weekend smoking, i'll end up scraping bags and my grinder etc. If i simply accept that there ent gonna be no smoking, i just go without, without much issue.


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

well i just like to moan that much is true i get wasted everynight lol theres skint n theres skint and unfortunatly i no all kinds of skint but i also been growin high grade for 5yr non stop at southern prices so i survive but skint all the same lol

i was lucky sae on that flight back i was another drink or benzo away from diverting the flight and a very possible prison sentance lol will be taking the kids n missus tho in late nov so will on best behavior lol


----------



## pon (May 12, 2013)

must stink o piss round your place


iiKode said:


> many times while the dog is takin a piss in the garden ill join him, drain right at the door why not.


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well there's a fucking first lol


go drink some more jd even have a cheesy after maybe 3 or 4 of course i wouldnt wish ya to get so mashed u puke then wake up with a mega hangover, of course i wouldnt wish that on a wannbe northan gooner..... drink, smoke it all just drop points the next 2games lol



zVice said:


> Must be the lack of vodka


for a newb i was quite liking you vice but dont push me lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You'll get over it Sae. I can't afford a £20 anytime at present. EArn £50 a week, rent is £50 a week. For me, it's depressing to start with, but i thrive on poverty. Easy as shit to adjust to living off nothing once you accept you can't go out and buy some beer or a bag or some salami. If i want a smoke, that's what my gf is for  I scrounge up a few quid for petrol and to cook her dinner, she get's me mashed. Winner winner chicken dinner! A year without either a dealer or the ability to grow, and while i love a smoke, i find it a hell of a lot easier just to go without, than try and smoke what i can just about not afford. I always find that after a weekend smoking, i'll end up scraping bags and my grinder etc. If i simply accept that there ent gonna be no smoking, i just go without, without much issue.


I get the gist of what your saying mate but for me its slightly different, ive got a g/f, 3yr old daughter and a rented houseand all the problems were having are because of fuckups on the councils n landlords part n stuff so some weeks even buying food/gas etc can be an issue, ive had to live on (maybe) 1 meal a day for the last 18months, sell my car and most of my possessions just so i can put food on the table for the girls, house is falling apart an got dangerous electrics etc so because ive had to keep going between C.A.B/council/lawyers etc for different appointments just to keep a roof over our heads an get things sorted ending up in me losing my job as well, plus i cant even grow as extra income where the landlord keeps sending out sparkies to do quotes but never the actual work and thats not even the tip of the iceberg, ive had less than 10pints of beer in nearly 3 years an i havent eaten more than 1 meal in a single day in the same timeframe also

also local council has just, for the 3rd year running, sent us a final notice for council tax (£1400) attached to a court summons without ever bothering to send us any previous notices even though we have been on housing benefit since january so ive now gotta spend god knows how many days sorting this shit out again

And i know ppl will say "well dont buy weed if ur that skint" but after 3years of constant shit an abuse from the council//freezing in winter coz cant afford heating etc n shit if i didnt have something to look forward to( even once a fortnight) i honestly think i would fucking top myself, I wouldnt wish even half the shit we have been through in the last 3 years on my worst enemy and its even a surprise to me that ive managed to keep meself n family together for so long, even when i was working we were surviving off of bout £20 a week after bills an food was paid for and that didnt even cover running the car to get to work or me being able to eat whilst at work and now im unemployed it hasnt got any better 

im gonna stop ranting or ill still be fucking spouting off in 6hrs time ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

pon said:


> must stink o piss round your place


you got 30+ yrs on kode your be pissing ya pants stinking long before pon, who dusnt enjoy a nice piss at the backdoor oh wait shit i aint got a backdoor dus the window count? lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I get the gist of what your saying mate but for me its slightly different, ive got a g/f, 3yr old daughter and a rented houseand all the problems were having are because of fuckups on the councils n landlords part n stuff so some weeks even buying food/gas etc can be an issue, ive had to live on (maybe) 1 meal a day for the last 18months, sell my car and most of my possessions just so i can put food on the table for the girls, house is falling apart an got dangerous electrics etc so because ive had to keep going between C.A.B/council/lawyers etc for different appointments just to keep a roof over our heads an get things sorted ending up in me losing my job as well, plus i cant even grow as extra income where the landlord keeps sending out sparkies to do quotes but never the actual work and thats not even the tip of the iceberg, ive had less than 10pints of beer in nearly 3 years an i havent eaten more than 1 meal in a single day in the same timeframe also
> 
> also local council has just, for the 3rd year running, sent us a final notice for council tax (£1400) attached to a court summons without ever bothering to send us any previous notices even though we have been on housing benefit since january so ive now gotta spend god knows how many days sorting this shit out again
> 
> ...


actually stick to the lurkin sae shit that was a depressing read m8 lolol just messing night geezer n all.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> actually stick to the lurkin sae shit that was a depressing read m8 lolol just messing night geezer n all.


well i did warn yas lmao, night mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> go drink some more jd even have a cheesy after maybe 3 or 4 of course i wouldnt wish ya to get so mashed u puke then wake up with a mega hangover, of course i wouldnt wish that on a wannbe northan gooner..... drink, smoke it all just drop points the next 2games lol
> 
> 
> 
> for a newb i was quite liking you vice but dont push me lmao


Pmsl, only thing that will b getting dropped is my pants after all this jd. 
I'm going for a piss out the window.... Back soon lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

morning all

feeling abit rough this morning, av been drinking me usual vods but followed by sumfing called dragon soop picked 1 up ages ago cause its strong the things are lethal its a vodka based energy drink 500ml cans and 8% naughty really cause the can is all brightly coloured n obviously aimed at kids but is 8%, fuck nos why i bother always end up feeling rough in the morning when i drink 1 after me vods but o well.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl, only thing that will b getting dropped is my pants after all this jd.
> I'm going for a piss out the window.... Back soon lol


i dunno spoons wigan are gonna be fighting for the lifes after the results yday seemed all the relagation teams won.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dunno spoons wigan are gonna be fighting for the lifes after the results yday seemed all the relagation teams won.


I kno lol I'm trying to be confident but I can't say I ain't shiting myself a lil bit!
Glad the toon won yesterday, now there safe from relegation mite b a bit easier for us lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2013)

Mornin chaps... workin at some gaff an the mother daughter pair are fit as fuck I'd bang arse off um both, I'm literally tryin to work we half a lob on lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I kno lol I'm trying to be confident but I can't say I ain't shiting myself a lil bit!
> Glad the toon won yesterday, now there safe from relegation mite b a bit easier for us lol


i thought it was spurs who had newcastle last game but it you guys, thats 3 points then think its gonna be all about this wigan game spoons win that and 4th is yas.


----------



## pon (May 13, 2013)

Morning gang. I've been skint a few times thoughout my life & I know it aint no fun.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i thought it was spurs who had newcastle last game but it you guys, thats 3 points then think its gonna be all about this wigan game spoons win that and 4th is yas.


Yeah I'm thinking same thing mate.
Squeaky bum time!


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chaps... workin at some gaff an the mother daughter pair are fit as fuck I'd bang arse off um both, I'm literally tryin to work we half a lob on lol


Ha ha I kno the feeling mate! I worked for a woman last week that was 63 and I shit you not she looked like a fucking page 3 girl (with crows feet) lol. Proper GILF!


----------



## pon (May 13, 2013)

kin ell i just realised im a granny fucker 
(not that often now tho)


----------



## iiKode (May 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well hopefully its looking up for both of us then eh?
> 
> and as for you going on holiday i do kinda get the feeling its just an accident waiting to happen after the last time lol, maybe lay off the booze on the flights eh? lmao
> 
> ...


And that why i started growing 1 25 sack of good weed every 2 weeks, lmao 1.4grammes is fuck all.


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2013)

good afternoon growers hows things up n down this rock today


----------



## iiKode (May 13, 2013)

pon said:


> must stink o piss round your place


covers my grow smell so im happy.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 13, 2013)

whats going down fuckers!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin chaps... workin at some gaff an the mother daughter pair are fit as fuck I'd bang arse off um both, I'm literally tryin to work we half a lob on lol


 get some sly pics up then lol


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> whats going down fuckers!


 Pukka wishes it was the mother daughter duo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2013)

oh nearly forgot.......morning cum catchers


----------



## delvite (May 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> oh nearly forgot.......morning cum catchers


 lol i always knew essex was behind in time


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

morning? its lunchtime sae? 

speaking of lunch im feking starved nowt new there i suppose lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

New glass wear arrives tomorrow  woop woop!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning? its lunchtime sae?
> 
> speaking of lunch im feking starved nowt new there i suppose lol



morning pin dick!


----------



## iiKode (May 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> oh nearly forgot.......morning cum catchers


afternoon jizz dribbler


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning pin dick!


morning??? 2pm you lazy cocksucking slag u wouldnt no what morning is!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

afternoon lads, anyone know owt about Dichlorocaine or Dithoxetamine?


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon lads, anyone know owt about Dichlorocaine or Dithoxetamine?


just new designer drugs don that last 1 is also called mxe and is often passed off as ketamine, infact its not all that easy getting real K anymore most out there is that shit or at least cut with it.

ive not heard of that 1st 1 tho but is the same again from what i read just fake coke.

oh yeah keep forgetting to ask, you said u recently ordered some vals from the road where they from chillzone again? if so what are the new 20mg 1s like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2013)

yeh don,, ther hard to spell without googling


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

some1 brought me this bong last month, 1st half decent bong ive owned ever lol quite liking it now wasnt to keen to start, previous icebongs that ive used have had a much longer chamber for the ice so the smoke was super cold this 1 isnt small just not as big as others id used.


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> some1 brought me this bong last month, 1st half decent bong ive owned ever lol quite liking it now wasnt to keen to start, previous icebongs that ive used have had a much longer chamber for the ice so the smoke was super cold this 1 isnt small just not as big as others id used.
> 
> View attachment 2654526


very nice m8 someone spent sum time on that, wat u clean it wiv mine are always mingin but I get em cheap at blackbush or the missus does so they dony last long, more into me vape atm, what u smoking in it?


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> very nice m8 someone spent sum time on that, wat u clean it wiv mine are always mingin but I get em cheap at blackbush or the missus does so they dony last long, more into me vape atm, what u smoking in it?


i only had it a month m8 so aint even cleaned it yet lol hasnt been used all that much tho, some1 said to use unscented nail varnish remover and rock salt ill prob just get a bong wash of sorts from every1doesit.com and 1 of them bong cleaner brushes, just smoking some blueberry through it at the minit swapped a friend of sorts 8 viagra for 2.5g lol look forward to me own blueberry finished in a few wks will be much nicer than this im smoking even tho they the same cut, but person who i got it off dont dry it or grow it properly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you said u recently ordered some vals from the road where they from chillzone again? if so what are the new 20mg 1s like?


well my lass nearly called the ambo out on sat as she couldn't slap me awake after about 8-9 and a couple of tamaz. I'm laeving the fuckers alone for a bit. tolerance and OD are a fine balance. she was going fuckin nuts

aye think i'm going back to straight edge til my next crop hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh don,, ther hard to spell without googling



hahahah ye can't spell ya own name man lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2013)

What's strength like on that bb sambo? Mine are only just recovering mate but looks like they will be sound, I'm fuckin gutted tho we all that waiting about for fuck all I'm gunna be dry for months waiting for this crop to finish ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> What's strength like on that bb sambo? Mine are only just recovering mate but looks like they will be sound, I'm fuckin gutted tho we all that waiting about for fuck all I'm gunna be dry for months waiting for this crop to finish ffs lol


its hard to say really pukks cause i no this was pulled early, 7wks he said cause of some problems at the growspot its still very tastey tho which is a good sign and a decent stone, ill sort ya a lil sample of my own when its down wont be alot cause only 2 there n more debts than i wana even think about lol but give a idea of what ya growin m8.


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i only had it a month m8 so aint even cleaned it yet lol hasnt been used all that much tho, some1 said to use unscented nail varnish remover and rock salt ill prob just get a bong wash of sorts from every1doesit.com and 1 of them bong cleaner brushes, just smoking some blueberry through it at the minit swapped a friend of sorts 8 viagra for 2.5g lol look forward to me own blueberry finished in a few wks will be much nicer than this im smoking even tho they the same cut, but person who i got it off dont dry it or grow it properly.


Cheers m8 bong wash sounds woth lookin at, I got a blueberry at day42 (soil / biobizz + shite) bean from dp first x I grown in an have to say I have burnt ut a bit wiv UV which the ww loves, I see u have some experience wiv blueberry so im guessin its a good smoke...only shit I eva ad was sum fluff from tha paks bless em


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i only had it a month m8 so aint even cleaned it yet lol hasnt been used all that much tho, some1 said to use unscented nail varnish remover and rock salt ill prob just get a bong wash of sorts from every1doesit.com and 1 of them bong cleaner brushes, just smoking some blueberry through it at the minit swapped a friend of sorts 8 viagra for 2.5g lol look forward to me own blueberry finished in a few wks will be much nicer than this im smoking even tho they the same cut, but person who i got it off dont dry it or grow it properly.


I used ISO and coarse sea salt. ISO is cheap as crap on ebay for a 5 liter container, and has the benefit of being able to use the stuff for making some iso hash etc as well.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> Cheers m8 bong wash sounds woth lookin at, I got a blueberry at day42 (soil / biobizz + shite) bean from dp first x I grown in an have to say I have burnt ut a bit wiv UV which the ww loves, I see u have some experience wiv blueberry so im guessin its a good smoke...only shit I eva ad was sum fluff from tha paks bless em


only experience i have of blueberry is dutch passions which i grew for a while when i didnt no any better, was a few years ago and was very unimpressed yields where not too bad but the smoke was really average not a lot of flavour not even a fruity flavour let alone blueberrys lol

the pics are all dutch passion blueberry, like i say not bad yields but crap smoke, this blueberry i have now is 1000% not dutch passion lol

and she was prone to hermi, and had them nanners all the time come wk 6ish of flower.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I used ISO and coarse sea salt. ISO is cheap as crap on ebay for a 5 liter container, and has the benefit of being able to use the stuff for making some iso hash etc as well.


stinks so bad tho ttt made me feel ill when a friend was making isohash, theres loads of different bong wash's on everydoesit will prob just get 1 of them m8.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

I've jus ordered some mad Alice's bong cleaner with my new glass and one of them giant baby bottle cleaners lol.
That's a nice bong sambo, what is is? Weed star?


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I've jus ordered some mad Alice's bong cleaner with my new glass and one of them giant baby bottle cleaners lol.
> That's a nice bong sambo, what is is? Weed star?


yeah spoons weedstar, isnt very expensive £50 i think?


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only experience i have of blueberry is dutch passions which i grew for a while when i didnt no any better, was a few years ago and was very unimpressed yields where not too bad but the smoke was really average not a lot of flavour not even a fruity flavour let alone blueberrys lol
> 
> the pics are all dutch passion blueberry, like i say not bad yields but crap smoke, this blueberry i have now is 1000% not dutch passion lol
> 
> and she was prone to hermi, and had them nanners all the time come wk 6ish of flower.


ah...good..i have the Dutch Passion so wont expect too much but as u say will get a decent yield prob 10 oz min by tha looks...out tha door on wiv tha hunt oh yeah an ta re the nanas...fukin things ive got young'uns in there ffs


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> ah...good..i have the Dutch Passion so wont expect too much but as u say will get a decent yield prob 10 oz min by tha looks...out tha door on wiv tha hunt oh yeah an ta re the nanas...fukin things ive got young'uns in there ffs


u wont have no probs getting rid if it i member it being really frosty and bag appeal was good, just no flavour and like i say not even a fruity twang and i tried it after long cures too more than once but still not much flavour lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u wont have no probs getting rid if it i member it being really frosty and bag appeal was good, just no flavour and like i say not even a fruity twang and i tried it after long cures too more than once but still not much flavour lol


yeah man that's whu I am chuckin uv and bat shit at it in tha hope of frost


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah spoons weedstar, isnt very expensive £50 i think?


Yeah ain't cheap kit like! Roor are ridiculously priced, seen one on every1doseit for like £500


----------



## grow like a pro (May 13, 2013)

250w hps or 300cfl for.one plant.??


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

grow like a pro said:


> 250w hps or 300cfl for.one plant.??


the hps, both if possible and u got the equipment to keep the temps right? but if not go with the hps.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah ain't cheap kit like! Roor are ridiculously priced, seen one on every1doseit for like £500


weedstar seem to fairly resonably priced compared to most the others and they got a good selection too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the hps, both if possible and u got the equipment to keep the temps right? but if not go with the hps.


 aye hps up top and cfl undernaith upside down with reflector,, may as well eh


----------



## zVice (May 13, 2013)

there's a roor on there for 2.5k if you spending that much on a bong, you either have too much money or too few braincells, or a combination of both




spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah ain't cheap kit like! Roor are ridiculously priced, seen one on every1doseit for like £500


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 13, 2013)

Whats the growing laws in britian??


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> there's a roor on there for 2.5k if you spending that much on a bong, you either have too much money or too few braincells, or a combination of both


its art man feel the hippy love whilst you pass over 2 n half fucking grand! lol

i wouldnt ever use it i dont think, ive almost knocked over n broke my 50quid jobby a few times and no doubt ill break it soon, is why ive never brought 1 out me own cash just cause i no i will break it.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Whats the growing laws in britian??


thrown in the slammer! lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Whats the growing laws in britian??


the new law says 9 plants cool , you still get ur doors kicked in a "criminal" record if you consent to the charge, evicted by landlord, cops nick car money kids etc but its not all bad...


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> there's a roor on there for 2.5k if you spending that much on a bong, you either have too much money or too few braincells, or a combination of both


Holy shit! You could buy a fucking car with 2.5k
Well as long as the yanks are about they will sell, don't think them lot have a brain cell between them lol.
Magic glass are good quality gear I've jus ordered the magic 1000.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2013)

what everyone forgets abot the 9 plant thing is its only a guide nothng more, if u get a stripe judge then hes a crown court judge at madge, and them crown court judges can do watever they like and leave the decision to the apeal court, belive me if seen it,," ahem the guideline says u shloud get max 3 yrs but i think u desrvve more so heres 6 yrs and if u have a problem take it to apeal court,ADJURNED"

shit ahppens man,, keep under 9 i do 8 as its even 9 is just a odd number

my new numbers gunna be 6 under the 850 son T,, nice sexy number plus aero cloners are 6 pot what im ater,, shits all gravy man


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what everyone forgets abot the 9 plant thing is its only a guide nothng more, if u get a stripe judge then hes a crown court judge at madge, and them crown court judges can do watever they like and leave the decision to the apeal court, belive me if seen it,," ahem the guideline says u shloud get max 3 yrs but i think u desrvve more so heres 6 yrs and if u have a problem take it to apeal court,ADJURNED"
> 
> shit ahppens man,, keep under 9 i do 8 as its even 9 is just a odd number
> 
> my new numbers gunna be 6 under the 850 son T,, nice sexy number plus aero cloners are 6 pot what im ater,, shits all gravy man


Ha yeah I know what you mean about the 9 plant thing.... I get it like, 3 rows of 3 but the odd number wud bug me! 
I can't even have the car stereo on an odd number drives me mental lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

£2500 will buy u this house


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Holy shit! You could buy a fucking car with 2.5k
> Well as long as the yanks are about they will sell, don't think them lot have a brain cell between them lol.
> Magic glass are good quality gear I've jus ordered the magic 1000.


put a pic up spoons lets have a look? how much was it?


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

Yeah in 1971 lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

thats 3 rows of 3 fits nice in a 1.2mtr tent

but theres always clones or mothers if you growing all the time so to keep under the 9 you couldnt really flower 9 a time, and like ice said all that was on feb 27th was sentance guideline judge can do what he/she wants with ya.


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah in 1971 lol


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4472917/Britains-cheapest-house-goes-on-sale-for-2500.html


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah in 1971 lol


no just up north lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

aye monkey hangers no doubt prolly don't need a staircase or bathroom fer themselves, y its cheap


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> put a pic up spoons lets have a look? how much was it?


Not at on the lappy atm mate, here's a link 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/magic-glass-magic-1000-glass-bong.cfm?iProductID=9454

Cost best part of 80 notes but I've been meaning to buy a new bong for months tried ordering it bout 6 months ago but they were out of stock.
Nice and simple design, like me lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> stinks so bad tho ttt made me feel ill when a friend was making isohash, theres loads of different bong wash's on everydoesit will prob just get 1 of them m8.


Well yeah, you're inhaling alcohol. The idea is that you place your shit in a ventilated area.. No different to if you were to do butane. You don't just leave it on your bedroom table to fume up the gaff.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4472917/Britains-cheapest-house-goes-on-sale-for-2500.html


Fuck me! That wud make sum investment, I could make at least 50G on renovating that!


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no just up north lol


More like the north fucking pole at that price! Lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me! That wud make sum investment, I could make at least 50G on renovating that!


u could grow about 6 key in ther in 6 months


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats 3 rows of 3 fits nice in a 1.2mtr tent
> 
> but theres always clones or mothers if you growing all the time so to keep under the 9 you couldnt really flower 9 a time, and like ice said all that was on feb 27th was sentance guideline judge can do what he/she wants with ya.


sick mate i love it, how long was veg on these then, seed, clone? yield? lol talk to me.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> u could grow about 6 key in ther in 6 months


Yeah! The grow would be worth like 25x what the property is worth! I bet the leccy bill would b more than the house value lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> sick mate i love it, how long was veg on these then, seed, clone? yield? lol talk to me.


i was quite happy with that grow, was vegged,flowered in dried in 70days, 26oz. 

6exo,3pyschosis vegged for 1wk under 1200hps,flowered 8wk dried a wk.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2013)

Alreet fanny sniffers waaa gwaaaan. Yo ice the Phillips son t you use are they the green power ones? Cuz I need a new hps when Im ready to flip And theu look gooooood nugga Lol. I need 2 new tents aswell fuuckin ell its all money money money


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet fanny sniffers waaa gwaaaan. Yo ice the Phillips son t you use are they the green power ones? Cuz I need a new hps when Im ready to flip And theu look gooooood nugga Lol. I need 2 new tents aswell fuuckin ell its all money money money


fukin ell shawny u goin full time then wiv 2 new tents?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

728 grams from 9 plants and a one week veg? was doing something right then haha would earn me £10.920 where i am at full wack.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 728 grams from 9 plants and a one week veg? was doing something right then haha would earn me £10.920 where i am at full wack.


wanker lol nearly 11k! i smoked 3-4 n took 2s a piece on the rest far from 11k lol

yeah 7 full days under 1200hps, they are good yielding stinky stinky strains wasnt nuffing i done special or different, just good genetics and was in coco with canna a,b,pk13/14 then ripen.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

would have myself a cheeky golf r32 maybe, or an audi s3 !

am hoping for around 50gram per plant with my current 4 ladies would give me 200gr.
too early to tell yet i know and i only vegged these for 3.5 weeks from seed + the 1 week in seedling so 4.5 you could say.

thats them 2 nights ago i'll post tonights pic in 10 min when light comes on


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

they are looking very tidy 2time, i dont think your have any probs getting 50g a plant from them, what strain is it? how much light u got?


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> would have myself a cheeky golf r32 maybe, or an audi s3 !
> 
> am hoping for around 50gram per plant with my current 4 ladies would give me 200gr.
> too early to tell yet i know and i only vegged these for 3.5 weeks from seed + the 1 week in seedling so 4.5 you could say.
> ...


or
the M3 Vf supercharged in my dreams http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bJAJwP5Oo4


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

this is 4 plants in a 1.2mtr, i got 21oz from them but was a 3wk veg and they are in soil was a right bodged up grow, 3 different pot sizes lol i was away for the whole veg time me sister looked after em with instructions.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

thanks mate, 3 of em are nl x bb from WOS and the other is a ch9 blue lemon thai ( front right) shes the biggest but with a bit slower bud formation than the others at the moment.
400w brand new dual spec sunmaster bulb


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> thanks mate, 3 of em are nl x bb from WOS and the other is a ch9 blue lemon thai ( front right) shes the biggest but with a bit slower bud formation than the others at the moment.
> 400w brand new dual spec sunmaster bulb


is that a 1.2mtr tent?


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

i dunno bout the cars i aint got a licence or can i drive lol but have wanted 1 of these since they came out 500cc and twist n go!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2013)

Right got all the shit sorted plants are goin in tomoz bout fuckin time lol how are we all anyhow? 

Just thought to me sen my room is only 0.8m2 well just under I'd fuckin kil forl more space lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

wouldnt catch me in that thing indy lol be dead within minutes!

90 x 90 x 120cm so only 1.2 meter high think yours is the size above mine? now i look at them i should of vegged a week longer at least, had fuck all stretch from these girls.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

howdy pukks, that is quite a small area hay but u always do alrite of it, you havent updated your thread in ages? gonna get back on the growing now then.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> wouldnt catch me in that thing indy lol be dead within minutes!
> 
> 90 x 90 x 120cm so only 1.2 meter high think yours is the size above mine? now i look at them i should of vegged a week longer at least, had fuck all stretch from these girls.


#

me too lol but id still love to have 1 u can drive that on a car licence no need to do the bike test cost bout 5-6k secondhand.

yeah i got the size above, ive had 3 of em in the room at points them poxy ds120s cheap but really poor tents all died on me over time lol av got a roofcube now never seen poles so thick n strong u could hang anything on them.

i dont think u should av vegged much more than you have seems the space is filling nicely, how far into 12-12 is the pic?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2013)

Oright Sammy boy aye I don't do half bad but reckon we a little more space I could do better with the 600w we out havin to train um so much.
Yeh I'll get it updated mate need to got shit load a posts to reply too aswell an ill get some pics up as soon as there growing mate you won't believe how small they are still lol...I was just shittin it mate thinkin of calling it a day an ripping lot out an not growing till I had me own place so wernt on ere much just keeping me mind on other stuff.


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oright Sammy boy aye I don't do half bad but reckon we a little more space I could do better with the 600w we out havin to train um so much.
> Yeh I'll get it updated mate need to got shit load a posts to reply too aswell an ill get some pics up as soon as there growing mate you won't believe how small they are still lol...I was just shittin it mate thinkin of calling it a day an ripping lot out an not growing till I had me own place so wernt on ere much just keeping me mind on other stuff.


ive been there pukks the inspections fuck you off like that m8, would be nice to have ya own gaff n not worry bout any of that not too mention all the space.


----------



## iiKode (May 13, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Right got all the shit sorted plants are goin in tomoz bout fuckin time lol how are we all anyhow?
> 
> Just thought to me sen my room is only 0.8m2 well just under I'd fuckin kil forl more space lol


same i can only fit 23 inches deep into my space lmao...


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2013)

2 weeks 5 days 12/12 that picture, seen hairs 1 week into 12/12 so i'm counting that as flowering time. 
was gona post a group pic but 2 of them are thirsty and you know what that means lol not picture worthy will feed now and post tomoz but here some buds so far off 1 of the NL. 2 week today since i seen hairs. seem to be flying!


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

they are looking good 2time, is that 3wk 5day then since you switch to 12/12 or 2wk 5day?

just been watching this prison documentry was a good 1 bout killings etc inside the jails n interviews with the killers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMY8N4Woq2w

made me fink of me favorite prison doc its about a prison in columbia fucking mental, as much crack as you can smoke lol and more guns than some small nations lol all inside the prison. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YgixIJnyh4

worth a watch if ya stoned n bored which as it happens i am lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

I used to road race on 1000s but this is wat happens wen u turbocharge a 1300 to > 400bhp...anyone fancy pillion? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsKlsABsEL8


----------



## newuserlol (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> I used to road race on 1000s but this is wat happens wen u turbocharge a 1300 to > 400bhp...anyone fancy pillion? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsKlsABsEL8


i only got 1.30 in and feeling like i need a valium, thats worst than some of them fucking gore vids ya wanker lol fuck that!


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i only got 1.30 in and feeling like i need a valium, thats worst than some of them fucking gore vids ya wanker lol fuck that!


ha ha I got sweaty palms too but want to get back on, coupla things made me stop ridin one was a tree ffs an the other a truck he he honestly have to say it is the one thing fer me that don't mix...weed n bikes..balance,,,cars tho ohhh if only I had that VF green job


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> I used to road race on 1000s but this is wat happens wen u turbocharge a 1300 to > 400bhp...anyone fancy pillion? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsKlsABsEL8


How the fuck that guy isn't dead is beyond me! Lol


----------



## indikat (May 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> How the fuck that guy isn't dead is beyond me! Lol


yeah it seems mental but tbh an aggressive riding style is .....yeah u r right it is just deaths waiting room


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive been there pukks the inspections fuck you off like that m8, would be nice to have ya own gaff n not worry bout any of that not too mention all the space.


Yeh propa did me nut geezer an I could dream all day a building a huge grow chamber in me own place I'd defo go ott we equipment would be like a lab lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2013)

Day 46 of the cheese 
View attachment 2655033View attachment 2655034View attachment 2655035View attachment 2655036
*


View attachment 2655039View attachment 2655040View attachment 2655041
Day 38 of the Blue Lemon Thai (day 10 of flowering)​




*


----------



## moggggys (May 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only experience i have of blueberry is dutch passions which i grew for a while when i didnt no any better, was a few years ago and was very unimpressed yields where not too bad but the smoke was really average not a lot of flavour not even a fruity flavour let alone blueberrys lol
> 
> the pics are all dutch passion blueberry, like i say not bad yields but crap smoke, this blueberry i have now is 1000% not dutch passion lol
> 
> and she was prone to hermi, and had them nanners all the time come wk 6ish of flower.



cant remember who did mine , brought it from hemp fest yrs ago , grew happily , finished quickly enough , the blueberry fruitiness was defo there as was a degree of mold , it was all round ok and nowt to shout about , unique for smell and taste for sure but nothing to rave about at all which was a shame , yield was ok and on par with anything else classed as a big un i guess , worth a grow but id be proper pissed if i had a room full and nothing else


----------



## moggggys (May 13, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Whats the growing laws in britian??


ya get 14 yrs and they work backwards to whittle it down depending , first time , persy grow , small plant numbers , in your own place that you live it , no hydro or mad set up , no scales or signs of baggies , no signs of multi grows , ash tray with half a spliff in it , no excessive lifestyle your looking at a fine and being told not to do it again 

goes up real friggin quick though if you dont tick the box , multi caught with a housefull and your looking at 2-8 yrs or roughly the same as if you had killed someone ! a fuckin plant go figure


----------



## moggggys (May 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah it seems mental but tbh an aggressive riding style is .....yeah u r right it is just deaths waiting room


i dunno , they always seem worse when you watch them on video than in real life , i will say a blower on a gsxr1300 is a waste of time , its a chunky bastard enough as it is so not being able to lay the power out of the twisty stuff is robbing an experience , ok power on the straights isnt wanting but having moped taking you on the corners wouldnt be fun 

i used to be a bike courier , not far off a normal day i can tell ya 

got a bike and as it happens thinking of looking at another tomorrow , ( not a gilera 3 wheeled thingie mind lol ) , need something that scary as fuck but isnt going to cripple me if i try to reach the bars , my old back cant cope with fuck awful riding positions and i also like to be able to see where im going , quite fancy a ccm as my nephew has a couple but i would really like a moto morini or maybe a cagiva raptor ( thou ) as i like the tl engine and its in a proper frame


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

After i do my cbt and shit hopefully ic an get my mates rmr 125 just for mucking around with since it cost a tenner for 200 miles seems alright.
09 plates and less than 1k miles oniut nea bad.


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

u carnt really fail the cbt, unless you come off ya bike before u even hit the roads n smash it up meaning you carnt carry on lol i never was very good with gears lmao


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

few years back I got up 1 sun at 5 in june to do some high speed passes on me new thou got it upto 155 wen it starts to wobble slightly...this is gen the actual speed limiter an arse tightener..wen I get flashed by summin in me mirror.....this means that someone would like to pass an at that speed u r not pissed off or even mildly irritated by such an intrusion but jus deeply curious at who would be doin such mad speed (quicker than freefall) an instantly respectful so I edge to the other line an what passes me haunts me to this day....a fit bird in a yellow suit on a black r 1 wiv blonde pony tail...she must have pissed herself an must have been clockin over 170...call that ridin m8..


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

me dad after a few heart attacks n a bypass op decided to go a on bike roadtrip kinda thing, he had a yamaha dragstar 1100 and fair play to him visited 20+ different countries in the 2 yrs he was riding about, anyway he was in the south of france working on some old barn thing renovating it for his cousin and i went over for a few months to get away and to help whilst out there i brought a italjet dragster 125cc ped to get about and cause i couldnt ride fuck all but a twist n go lol

when the work was done and he was off to wherever next i had to ride home which was harlow,essex at the time it was the 1st time i had ever drove on roads on anything car,bike or ped lol was the most scariest 18hrs of my life riding that 125 on the french n uk motoways max speed was 77mph but i made it just about lol needed new boxers when i finally got home tho, and customs at the tunnel pulled me and the ped to fucking pieces shitloads of them they where convinced they where gonna find something but how much could u smuggle on a 125 ped?


----------



## delvite (May 14, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ya get 14 yrs and they work backwards to whittle it down depending , first time , persy grow , small plant numbers , in your own place that you live it , no hydro or mad set up , no scales or signs of baggies , no signs of multi grows , ash tray with half a spliff in it , no excessive lifestyle your looking at a fine and being told not to do it again
> 
> goes up real friggin quick though if you dont tick the box , multi caught with a housefull and your looking at 2-8 yrs or roughly the same as if you had killed someone ! a fuckin plant go figure


i had no idea there was a law against growing i just thought it was illegal  morning growers


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

rare event today as I am goin out to lunch, I usually do all in my path to avoid this as I am very fussy bout food an the thought of someone I don't no handlin food jus creeps me out ad I worked as a dogs body in a kitchen wiv dirty bastards...anyways it has a star awarded it in the Michelin food guide which don't ean shit to me but I rekon they are at least hygienic...so I phoned up an got chattin wiv the chef who was a top bloke complimented me on my taste in beef which he shared and told me he would even put some chips on our table as he likes chips too....oh I can hear the cries of philistine, pleb etc but I have jus connected wiv a geeza who mus be a toker an def not a snob....business mebbe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2013)

I think Triacontanol has turned this 'Grape Kush x Psycho' runt into the Hulk, it's been under 1000w 12/12 for 6 days and put some right size on.

I'll get some pics up later when the light comes on.


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> few years back I got up 1 sun at 5 in june to do some high speed passes on me new thou got it upto 155 wen it starts to wobble slightly...this is gen the actual speed limiter an arse tightener..wen I get flashed by summin in me mirror.....this means that someone would like to pass an at that speed u r not pissed off or even mildly irritated by such an intrusion but jus deeply curious at who would be doin such mad speed (quicker than freefall) an instantly respectful so I edge to the other line an what passes me haunts me to this day....a fit bird in a yellow suit on a black r 1 wiv blonde pony tail...she must have pissed herself an must have been clockin over 170...call that ridin m8..


ages ago i was on the motorway on a 250 off road breachin 110 without a viser all i had was those skiing goggles and a motocross helmet haha. lmao i was under 15 when i done that, used to be a right little dick, and now this year in my area like 50% of motorbikes have been stolen, thats 50% of the bikes that are parked outside average of like 100 bikes that sit within my kingdoms limits.

And probably a story sorry if its too long.

theres these 2 guys been ridin around on 125's i think offroaders since last summer, well this summer its all starting up, bbq's at the park and all they are gonna do on saturdays and sundays is ride around for chasy's by the polis like last year one of them was on a 250 had 3 police cruisers around and a helecopter out because they were drivin up and down the road but couldnt catch them, last year was good but one of them got caught, nows thers 1 down 2 to go this year as i said they have already started drivin around, cant wait till summer holidays bet theres gonna be another good chase, but they allways bring the filth around, last year there was bbq and loads of people at the park an people ridin around this year i think it might be a bit shitter but should be a laugh these boys are brave as fuck all you do is hear them and everyone is starin out their windows...


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> me dad after a few heart attacks n a bypass op decided to go a on bike roadtrip kinda thing, he had a yamaha dragstar 1100 and fair play to him visited 20+ different countries in the 2 yrs he was riding about, anyway he was in the south of france working on some old barn thing renovating it for his cousin and i went over for a few months to get away and to help whilst out there i brought a italjet dragster 125cc ped to get about and cause i couldnt ride fuck all but a twist n go lol
> 
> when the work was done and he was off to wherever next i had to ride home which was harlow,essex at the time it was the 1st time i had ever drove on roads on anything car,bike or ped lol was the most scariest 18hrs of my life riding that 125 on the french n uk motoways max speed was 77mph but i made it just about lol needed new boxers when i finally got home tho, and customs at the tunnel pulled me and the ped to fucking pieces shitloads of them they where convinced they where gonna find something but how much could u smuggle on a 125 ped?


i had a 125ped stolen ofcourse, was my first ride on the roads aswell, used to skim around init all the time till the filth dragged it away with my mate still onit. we had 4 people onit at 1 point wasnt fun at the back thinkin ur gonna get a 30mph tire skimmin ur bollocks at anytime.


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> rare event today as I am goin out to lunch, I usually do all in my path to avoid this as I am very fussy bout food an the thought of someone I don't no handlin food jus creeps me out ad I worked as a dogs body in a kitchen wiv dirty bastards...anyways it has a star awarded it in the Michelin food guide which don't ean shit to me but I rekon they are at least hygienic...so I phoned up an got chattin wiv the chef who was a top bloke complimented me on my taste in beef which he shared and told me he would even put some chips on our table as he likes chips too....oh I can hear the cries of philistine, pleb etc but I have jus connected wiv a geeza who mus be a toker an def not a snob....business mebbe


Man, you'd be surprised what chefs will do, even the top ones. As in hygene. Ramsay might blow his top on tv when a guy drops a chicken wing on the floor then chucks it back in the fryer, but the reality is very different. If a fillet steak takes 15 minutes to cook, and it goes on the floor between oven and plate, it's more often than not gonna be picked up and put on the plate unless there is a spare fillet they can use. My current head chef is fucking revolting in that regard. Bloody Portuguese. Grated cheese, salad, you name it, if it goes on the floor, it's gonna be used. "What can you do? mains are away" will be his response, plain naaasty.


----------



## Binlid12 (May 14, 2013)

Hi to all, been observing the thread for some time now. I have picked up some useful bits of info here and there....thanx. And to my query...i have some white label northern lights & ghs superbud, any reports on how they grow & smoke?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think Triacontanol has turned this 'Grape Kush x Psycho' runt into the Hulk, it's been under 1000w 12/12 for 6 days and put some right size on.
> 
> I'll get some pics up later when the light comes on.



so hows a guy go about buying a bottle from ya then fella?


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

you can buy that triacontanol from bloom http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-final.html


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

yorkie can you link me to your fogponic cloner tutorial or whatever it is, wanna read up on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

mine fucked after 3 days i'm going back to dwc. tutorials good but the shitty chinese foggers are gash

my first one fucked after only 2 mins

that looks like a much better option yorkie: http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasonic-Mist-Maker-Humidifier/dp/B0043XHZ6M/ref=pd_sim_hg_10

won't ship to the uk tho....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you can buy that triacontanol from bloom http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-final.html


72 bar a litre. i'd want me todger sucked off for that jesus h....


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 72 bar a litre. i'd want me todger sucked off for that jesus h....


Aye, but that's gonna make you up 1000 litres of the stuff  That's gonna last quite a while


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine fucked after 3 days i'm going back to dwc. tutorials good but the shitty chinese foggers are gash
> 
> my first one fucked after only 2 mins


yeah ive seen the cheap shyte, theres one iv seen ill link it, id rather pay 15 quid knowing its gonna last a while hopefully, but iv bought 4 oscillating fans now all 4 are fucked im 100 quid down on fans but at least i got enough wire to wire up those extractor fans forever ffs...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Huge-Mist-Maker-Ultrasonic-Fogger-Copper-jacket-20mm-zinc-No-Leds-/181140060086?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a2cc9f7b6

yorkie i found ur thread on google haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

to be honst for the money a dwc is just as good, aint worth buying one of those aeroponic fancy ones unless you need 30 odd cuts at a time


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

I was tempted to look into foggers and such, but as you sya don, bubbles do the job just fine so long as you dial in the water level. Heck, most of the time i just settled with my £10 heated prop and they rooted out just dandy.


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> to be honst for the money a dwc is just as good, aint worth buying one of those aeroponic fancy ones unless you need 30 odd cuts at a time


so you think just whioppin up a 3 plant mini bucket then maybe 2 better than fancyponic growin then...


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

day 50 of 12/12, had them on ripen only for a wk so am getting some yellowing now but want em finshed or as close too bout day 60ish, need to get the next in before a gas inspection in august.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I was tempted to look into foggers and such, but as you say don, bubbles do the job just fine so long as you dial in the water level. Heck, most of the time i just settled with my £10 heated prop and they rooted out just dandy.


aye it's just overcomplicating things really. dwc works just as well. takes a little longer. as you say a heated prop will do just as well.


iiKode said:


> so you think just whioppin up a 3 plant mini bucket then maybe 2 better than fancyponic growin then...


yeah piece of pish man. phone pics like but you get the jist. i've got 8 in there and a small stone, but you can get these for next to nowt





View attachment 2655845View attachment 2655846




newuserlol said:


> day 50 of 12/12, had them on ripen only for a wk so am getting some yellowing now but want em finshed or as close too bout day 60ish, need to get the next in before a gas inspection in august.
> 
> View attachment 2655839


not 3 bad laddy


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Man, you'd be surprised what chefs will do, even the top ones. As in hygene. Ramsay might blow his top on tv when a guy drops a chicken wing on the floor then chucks it back in the fryer, but the reality is very different. If a fillet steak takes 15 minutes to cook, and it goes on the floor between oven and plate, it's more often than not gonna be picked up and put on the plate unless there is a spare fillet they can use. My current head chef is fucking revolting in that regard. Bloody Portuguese. Grated cheese, salad, you name it, if it goes on the floor, it's gonna be used. "What can you do? mains are away" will be his response, plain naaasty.


thanx fer the confirmation t3 jus wat I thought, anyways I am back ,,smoked duck salad, my wifes smoked salmon, steak chips broccoli orange juice...very nice but nufin amazing but I spose they would have more than one star if they was that good?


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

I have to admit i was never too impressed with those stones. Found that the ones i bought didn't last very long without a lot of cleaning and care, and don't know whether it was the size of the bubbles they put out, but found that a much smaller but more expensive stone (about £5 from the hydro shop) i'd been using from my first DWC grow resulted in better plants so binned the big blue stick. Although for cloning, they are good, the larger bubbles and bubble flow due to less resistance meant a lot more splashing on the surface which is what the clones want when rooting out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I was tempted to look into foggers and such, but as you say don, bubbles do the job just fine so long as you dial in the water level. Heck, most of the time i just settled with my £10 heated prop and they rooted out just dandy.


aye it's just overcomplicating things really. dwc works just as well. takes a little longer. as you say a heated prop will do just as well.


iiKode said:


> so you think just whioppin up a 3 plant mini bucket then maybe 2 better than fancyponic growin then...


yeah piece of pish man. phone pics like but you get the jist. i've got 8 in there and a small stone, but you can get these for next to nowt










newuserlol said:


> day 50 of 12/12, had them on ripen only for a wk so am getting some yellowing now but want em finshed or as close too bout day 60ish, need to get the next in before a gas inspection in august.
> 
> View attachment 2655839


not 3 bad laddy


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2013)

Alright lads, how's it going? 

Sambo looking good mate. What are they?


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> Alright lads, how's it going?
> 
> Sambo looking good mate. What are they?


clones i was given as blueberry, weather it is or not dunno but stinks pungently and sweet and fruity, seems like a decent yielder too.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> clones i was given as blueberry, weather it is or not dunno but stinks pungently and sweet and fruity, seems like a decent yielder too.


Oh Yeah, I remember you saying now. I've got some of those mistery clones and exo mixed just gone in. I dont know which is which. When they grow a bit ill get some pics up so you can tell me whats exo lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


or E: The Kids


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 14, 2013)

Lookin sweet them sambo can't wait for mine to get big now mate you had to net um?


----------



## laciew (May 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I've jus ordered some mad Alice's bong cleaner with my new glass and one of them giant baby bottle cleaners lol.
> That's a nice bong sambo, what is is? Weed star?


I use formula 420 glass-metal-ceramic cleaner. It is super fast and cleans my glass like brand new.

Order it online at: http://aggressionstudios.com/store/catalog/cleaning-products-formula-420-pyrex-glass-ceramic-and-metal-cleaner-p-130.html

later. lacie


----------



## iiKode (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's just overcomplicating things really. dwc works just as well. takes a little longer. as you say a heated prop will do just as well.
> 
> yeah piece of pish man. phone pics like but you get the jist. i've got 8 in there and a small stone, but you can get these for next to nowt
> 
> ...


ya think ill knock one of them up just been thinkin about how to harvest every months (without a hid veg room), clone box straight into flower sog style, but dont want to realy risk 15 plants alltogether including clones its a shame plant number is such an important factor, not size etc.


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin sweet them sambo can't wait for mine to get big now mate you had to net um?


they needed netting tbh pukks just my stakes hasnt been enough but i havent, better training n supporting u could av em lookin much nicer.


----------



## rollajoint (May 14, 2013)

Evening lads anyone near twickenham with contacts ? I fucking hate work lmao  how are you all ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

near twickenham yeah 350 a oz rolla, or 1.2 on the scores? lmao hows ya doing anyway?


----------



## rollajoint (May 14, 2013)

Ill take an oz of coke for 350 any day sambo lmao ! ! Not bad m8 got a crop on the line back home but I give my sour flame og I quick dry on the radiator before I left lmao it was nearly done anyway but I like the snap of a stalk dry lol  anybody who's looking for a strain to smoke get sour flame og from sin city . Not much yeild but the taste OMG !! Lmao look for the karma genetics pheno of the sour it turns dark dark purple with flame like orange veins ! I had the pheno on the last grow but I ran into problems and well let's say it didnt stay purple for long ! Coco from now on ! I haven't looked back at the pages yet lads but I hope your all sound I'm busy throwing a sock over this fire alarm in this premier inn lmao how are you sambo ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Ill take an oz of coke for 350 any day sambo lmao ! ! Not bad m8 got a crop on the line back home but I give my sour flame og I quick dry on the radiator before I left lmao it was nearly done anyway but I like the snap of a stalk dry lol  anybody who's looking for a strain to smoke get sour flame og from sin city . Not much yeild but the taste OMG !! Lmao look for the karma genetics pheno of the sour it turns dark dark purple with flame like orange veins ! I had the pheno on the last grow but I ran into problems and well let's say it didnt stay purple for long ! Coco from now on ! I haven't looked back at the pages yet lads but I hope your all sound I'm busy throwing a sock over this fire alarm in this premier inn lmao how are you sambo ?


thats the sort of prices in that area rolla no joke m8 for anything worth smoking that is.

whats the sour flavour u describe then? ive never smoked it?


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

wish I got 350 all I can manage is 300 singles and 200 bulk an inbetween fer a few oscars


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> wish I got 350 all I can manage is 300 singles and 200 bulk an inbetween fer a few oscars


what county at least are u in the uk? them prices deffo south lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they needed netting tbh pukks just my stakes hasnt been enough but i havent, better training n supporting u could av em lookin much nicer.


who gives a fuk about ho pretty the plant is LMAO, yeild,,scent and grade is all that matters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ya think ill knock one of them up just been thinkin about how to harvest every months (without a hid veg room), clone box straight into flower sog style, but dont want to realy risk 15 plants alltogether including clones its a shame plant number is such an important factor, not size etc.


I'm ganna do a DIY guide later not that there's much to it like. Ill tale pics tho lol I vegged one to a canny size in a soup pot.


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what county at least are u in the uk? them prices deffo south lol


one along from urs m8, next county


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

last lot I ran to the 200 m8 20 oz an then got calls on the 300 which I couldn't fill, deffo holding some back this x as 300 is not to be sniffed at ime


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

most deffo not! and lots will pay it, i just like it gone in 1 go dont like to keep hold of it too long if your doing another soon after lol 200s i think for what it then gets broken down to in small street deals is a fair price. large parts of the country not just the south people are breaking down a oz to 300-450+


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> most deffo not! and lots will pay it, i just like it gone in 1 go dont like to keep hold of it too long if your doing another soon after lol 200s i think for what it then gets broken down to in small street deals is a fair price. large parts of the country not just the south people are breaking down a oz to 300-450+


yeah those cunts are just feedin off our talent, this is the future an these skills will be in gr8 demand ...fuk Gordon Ramsey the future will be uk growers showin peeps how to grow there favorit herb.. everyone will need weed wiv wats commin so I have an eye on the future an its green..in Berkshire it goes summin like this."shit my man the price of wacky baccy is just fucking outrageous yah, but cant play polo without it"...too true..i fink


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)

fuk me i struggle to get more than 160.s for my grade,, golad im outa here soon!! fuksake i could only dream for 350's


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me i struggle to get more than 160.s for my grade,, golad im outa here soon!! fuksake i could only dream for 350's


u north or south ic3?


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

btw ic3 that last lot u showd I think it was PE? was woth way more than 160...a lot more m8


----------



## Mastergrow (May 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me i struggle to get more than 160.s for my grade,, golad im outa here soon!! fuksake i could only dream for 350's


U need a good boot up the hole ic3, 160...pffhhh. Ye ain't even gettin a half off me for that


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 14, 2013)

420 for an oz where im at lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U need a good boot up the hole ic3, 160...pffhhh. Ye ain't even gettin a half off me for that


I KNOW MATE ITS NUTS THE GUYS ROUND HERE HAVE NOW AGREED I DO THE BEST WEED IN THE POSTCODE,, wen i have it, they say i need to get more posted thru lol,, but anwyays yeh, i was chatting to him saying u paying 220 and he was like na i paid 250 on last lot yet he moaned like fuk and tunred it down wen i went from 150 to 160,, fuk me charlie wait till i hit 19-200 then your gunna be fucked of,

anwyasy like i say immoving soonso it will be full time growing from theron out, il even have a mother box and il get sum1 to graft me a aerocloner thingy, fuk everything else, and i got in touch with pals form my home town and past them 10 or so of the last run as a test and it went great so from now on it will all be gone wen dried and paid within 7 days which im happy as jack about!


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

How mentally retarded must you be to actually pay £420 for an ounce? The police should setup stings and shoot these fools dead for the benefit of society.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 14, 2013)

I usually get rid of about 10 at 250 and the rest is split 50/50 with my m8 who gets rid of the rest at 50 for 3.00, so he makes up 450 on each which I get 225 of. So mine is split down the middle with someone and I'm still gettin more than u lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 14, 2013)

i didnt say i payed that, thats the price for green over here really high demand for it but there aint no supply, its not commercially grown over here like the mainland and it dont get imported


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2013)

come-on wigan!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I usually get rid of about 10 at 250 and the rest is split 50/50 with my m8 who gets rid of the rest at 50 for 3.00, so he makes up 450 on each which I get 225 of. So mine is split down the middle with someone and I'm still gettin more than u lol


na i get mor eyeild and better quality than you tho so that more thanmakes up for it





#


paddy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so hows a guy go about buying a bottle from ya then fella?


Steady on, lol.



newuserlol said:


> you can buy that triacontanol from bloom http://www.growell.co.uk/bloom-final.html


It's in quite a few products but none will do what this will if I get it right. 



iiKode said:


> yorkie can you link me to your fogponic cloner tutorial or whatever it is, wanna read up on it.


There's a link posted in Don's thread, sorry I'm not looking for it lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine fucked after 3 days i'm going back to dwc. tutorials good but the shitty chinese foggers are gash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your new one fucked up as well mate, mines still cool.

I like the metal option, I want a 'Nutramist' one but the distributor is in the Netherlands.



iiKode said:


> yorkie i found ur thread on google haha


So did the guy I nicked some text from (the guy I bought the powder from actually), sent a copyright theft complaint email the div.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2013)

Tria sprayed, before/after.
About a week between, not much difference in the pics but I see it.


----------



## indikat (May 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tria sprayed, before/after.
> About a week between, not much difference in the pics but I see it.
> 
> View attachment 2656217View attachment 2656218


shes a bit more N def in the 2 nd but still good man


----------



## buds901 (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> How mentally retarded must you be to actually pay £420 for an ounce? The police should setup stings and shoot these fools dead for the benefit of society.


anyone who pays that for an oz is a mug.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> who gives a fuk about ho pretty the plant is LMAO, yeild,,scent and grade is all that matters


You'd be better off selling weed than growin it talkin like that IC3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mines back to working fella! And the difference is clear lookin at your side by side


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

Out of curiosity, who here actually wants weed to be legalized?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

i'd rather move to a warm country like spain where it's decriminalized. though holland or cali would be good they have to have real grade A* weed to make it top shelf in dispensaries over there and that's pro rowing talk.


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

I'm just curious about this country in particular. I read a lot of posts in this thread about why it should be legal and people being frustrated, but at the same time, wanting every penny they can for their stuff. Like with the US situation, just curious who here prefers the profit margin over the lack of freedom so to speak.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

it's like most things the tax makes it simply another job/income. for some it's a fuck load better than a 9-5 but if you have a major crop prob you aint eating that month.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm just curious about this country in particular. I read a lot of posts in this thread about why it should be legal and people being frustrated, but at the same time, wanting every penny they can for their stuff. Like with the US situation, just curious who here prefers the profit margin over the lack of freedom so to speak.


i grow to provide for my family since im fucked up and cant worke even tho i wanted to and have a trade. i have no family to go llive with or bail me out if single living gets to ohard or for whatever reason, neither does my misus

legal or not i dont care really im gunna feed my family no matter what and at last now i know growing i aint into more seirous shit no more

last harvest i kept 1 and sold the other 30 ish


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

Not here to judge peoples reasons, just curious.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Not here to judge peoples reasons, just curious.


 well ther u go! thats my reason, and i know u dont judge,, thats lower class and we know ur far from that!haha

hows tricks man?


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ther u go! thats my reason, and i know u dont judge,, thats lower class and we know ur far from that!haha
> 
> hows tricks man?


Don't you read the news man? There's no upper middle and ,power class anymore. Something daft like 7 classes now. And I took the test thing, I'm am judged as being in the absolute lowest class lol. I agree though, its balls. Social class has fuck all to do with how much you have in savings and how much you earn. I took the test a few times out of curiosity, changing various answers, and the entire thing was based on house, savings, and income, nothing else. There were lawyers being classed as being in the lowest class lol

I'm good though. Busy studying and working in the restaurant again to pay off rent and bills. Looking forward to getting a house in London with the gf next year, that's the plan at least. And if the plan works out, then I can get a grow on again late next year. Works out as cheaper to rent a place with the gf than to take on student accommodation on my own. Fingers crossed  with regard to selling, her Mr man sells at 90 a quarter, she put out the notion of selling to him if I got growing again, but nope, sod that. Not my style. Much rather smoke it. Other than the Canada plan which was short notice for cash, I grew to save on my outputs, not to add to my inputs.


----------



## pon (May 14, 2013)

we should be allowed to grow 8 & not get nicked at all


----------



## pon (May 14, 2013)

bbc says im working class http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973


tip top toker said:


> Don't you read the news man? There's no upper middle and ,power class anymore. Something daft like 7 classes now. And I took the test thing, I'm am judged as being in the absolute lowest class lol. I agree though, its balls. Social class has fuck all to do with how much you have in savings and how much you earn. I took the test a few times out of curiosity, changing various answers, and the entire thing was based on house, savings, and income, nothing else. There were lawyers being classed as being in the lowest class lol
> 
> I'm good though. Busy studying and working in the restaurant again to pay off rent and bills. Looking forward to getting a house in London with the gf next year, that's the plan at least. And if the plan works out, then I can get a grow on again late next year. Works out as cheaper to rent a place with the gf than to take on student accommodation on my own. Fingers crossed  with regard to selling, her Mr man sells at 90 a quarter, she put out the notion of selling to him if I got growing again, but nope, sod that. Not my style. Much rather smoke it. Other than the Canada plan which was short notice for cash, I grew to save on my outputs, not to add to my inputs.


----------



## pon (May 14, 2013)

sorry wrong link http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973


pon said:


> bbc says im working class http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973


----------



## cannabeast (May 15, 2013)

tailslide76 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone ordered anything from this site: http://www.growkitking.co.uk/grow_kit_king_012.htm ? I want to buy this grow tent kit but I don't know if they are reliable or not. Thanks a lot for any help.


Yes, I ordered from them, and waited three weeks for the package, contacted them a couple of times without response, got a refund from paypal within a day of requesting it, and still never got the package. They have cheap tents for sale on their site that they did not mail after payment, and I doubt they ever had any intention on doing so. I'm glad I got a refund and coughed up the extra 50£ for a secret jardin darkroom, its very nice, and I like it's design and quality much better than my home box. I dont recommend you order from growkitking.co.uk. I recommend you order from growshopalien. Seeds, equipment, and all.


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

smokin n drinking o the joys, last thing i remember was having a bong then thinking go sleep or spew? must av gone sleep carnt find any spew lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2013)

easy lads here my babies at 13 days I'm fuckin loving this air cooled hood man keeps em nice n cool.well anyway I'm on the way to brummie for the day fookin shit hole!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

Been up since 6 chopping a powdery mildewed to fuck pre 98 bubba in the garage. Great fun. Then the missus screaming at me for letting her sleep in. Heads battered.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2013)

Oh dear don rather you than me mate Lol Go and have a nice joint or something with a nice brew mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

On the way to graft now, only weed I've got's a tester to go in the post. Brew and me feet up watch a film for an hour I reckon


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2013)

Yeh man on a shitty day like this is say that's the best option. So you got no green? I'm currently on the m6 in traffic yeehhh sound mate


----------



## indikat (May 15, 2013)

everyone no s there is a dividing line of class in this country..its wevver u call ur Nan granma or nan, do u say me tea or my supper don't matter if u got cash an frens an watevva class is class....but really the only distinction important in a population is those that can see the lies an those that cant....awake or asleep, blue pill participants or red pill observers


----------



## drgrowshit (May 15, 2013)

a well im a skint scum bag,but im happy one.lol,aslong as i have my sky.big tv,ish,and my lappy.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 15, 2013)

rained off today, nothing to do but smoke bud and play games lol
plants are stinking triches pulling through already will post em up tonart !


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2013)

Ah, it's looking to be an entertaining day. Got me an over-sensitive liverpool supporter in another thread about to break into tears because of some slightly offensive football chant. If he get's that worked up about the man u munich air crash, i wonder how he'll react if i post this one 

Ohh, I wish it could be Hillsborough everydaaaaay, where the fans start swinging and the fence begins to swaaaaaay! 
Ohh, I wish it could be hillsborough everydaaaaay,where they rob dead bodies and the fans refuse to paaaaaaay!

Oh it's fun to watch people take the internet so seriously


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2013)

some bud pics from today Day 48 of my cheese auto and day 40 (day 12 of flowering) of my blue lemon thai regular,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, it's looking to be an entertaining day. Got me an over-sensitive liverpool supporter in another thread about to break into tears because of some slightly offensive football chant. If he get's that worked up about the man u munich air crash, i wonder how he'll react if i post this one
> 
> Ohh, I wish it could be Hillsborough everydaaaaay, where the fans start swinging and the fence begins to swaaaaaay!
> Ohh, I wish it could be hillsborough everydaaaaay,where they rob dead bodies and the fans refuse to paaaaaaay!
> ...


the interwebz is for shits n giggles. Hillsborough was a fucking travesty you toff cunt.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 15, 2013)

looks good garybhoy, not heaps on that auto but she looks pretty dank nonetheless.
interested to see how your lemon turns out , mines flowering a little slower then my other girls, but is bigger in size. you got your light on 12/12 then right? not sure ive seen an auto grown on 12/12 before.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> looks good garybhoy, not heaps on that auto but she looks pretty dank nonetheless.
> interested to see how your lemon turns out , mines flowering a little slower then my other girls, but is bigger in size. you got your light on 12/12 then right? not sure ive seen an auto grown on 12/12 before.


yeah there isnt a load on the auto but im not to fussed as i knew it wouldnt yield great as i had to switch to 12/12 for the other plant so im just gonna see how it goes, however in the last 3 or 4 days it has had good swelling in the buds and it still has about 40 days left so it might bulk out yet, as for the BLT i topped that a cpl weeks ago so it is still quite small but again has started to get a bit of height since starting flowering im hoping to get a lot more bud from this than the auto.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

looks canny garry, i'd give it another week or so yt like.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 15, 2013)

dispatched last tuesday and just gets here now, RM slacking badly this last week! 
cant wait to feed this to the girls, will mix in 1/2 for next feed after their next plain water feed along with 1/2 bio grow then slowly onto nothing but the bloom, loving the npk ratio on this stuff hopefully ensure green goodness till the end. also has added beneficial fungi and micro's.


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the interwebz is for shits n giggles. Hillsborough was a fucking travesty you toff cunt.


There are 101 travesties that we all make jokes of, but the moment it's a bit closer to home...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks canny garry, i'd give it another week or so yt like.


its only day 48 from seed mate and according to big buddah it takes between 75-90 days to finish so it has at least 4 weeks left, i wish it was done in a week lol


----------



## moggggys (May 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> i had no idea there was a law against growing i just thought it was illegal  morning growers



its also illegal to broadcast a repetitive beat ( need a license ) , based on that your heatbeat breaks the law and thus you sir are now double fucked , however given stupidity isnt a law breaker otherwise the cunts who came up with the idea of the plant being illegal would be doing life then we have to use common sense and cherry pick the rights and wrongs based on what we know to be correct ,,, and anyway i like getting fucked up so bollocks to um


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

sorry gary my guessing is way off when flowering with cfl's mate. most cfl grows i've seen are wispy shite.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry gary my guessing is way off when flowering with cfl's mate. most cfl grows i've seen are wispy shite.


yeah you can get some high wattage cfl's but they just arn't gonna do the job as a proper grow light would.
saying that though a mates got x2 30w red spec cfl's i can use if i want, thinking of hanging them both either side of the 400 into the mid / lower section of the plants now i'm flowering, 
think i'll grab those off him today and rig em up for tonight.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> wish I got 350 all I can manage is 300 singles and 200 bulk an inbetween fer a few oscars


i sold an oz for 220 last night, couldav managed 20 more but just took what i got.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm ganna do a DIY guide later not that there's much to it like. Ill tale pics tho lol I vegged one to a canny size in a soup pot.


for the little bubblponic cloner? yeah that should be a good read, it juust the fogponic with a bubble stone aind airpump right?. i might knock 2 of them up on a helia 2 outlet depends i dont want anymore than 6 clones at a time, thinkin about just flowering from clones then cloning the clones before the stretch is done for the next lot and holding them in a wee diy box till flowering is done...

85w cfl for 6 clones?, just to make them root and then pop them in a tiny pot to go rootbound till i can get them in a pot for flowering?

or at least a quick veg dont like the long veg period its too boring lmoa.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me i struggle to get more than 160.s for my grade,, golad im outa here soon!! fuksake i could only dream for 350's


grow any of the clone onlys up here its 350 an oz no matter what and everyone accepts it for some reason, just heard about somone whit psychosis round here must have a snoop nobody has actually ever had an ongoing supply of anything but the exo round here


----------



## moggggys (May 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm just curious about this country in particular. I read a lot of posts in this thread about why it should be legal and people being frustrated, but at the same time, wanting every penny they can for their stuff. Like with the US situation, just curious who here prefers the profit margin over the lack of freedom so to speak.


ok lets walk the path 

legal yeah ? no fuckers going to earn money yeah ? well no

theres a shit load of people who simply are not in a possition to grow , the idea everyone can is wrong , if i had my kids at home theres no assumption theres room to have plants and given most people who smoke are 16-35 its also a given they live in the countrys shitest housing 

so its legal lets spliff up yeah ? and yeah people would , useage would defo go up from the around 6% to a closer to america 12% , this means more weeds needed ,,,, simple commercial sense says its cash in time 

so people grow there own , given the quantity of `` its brown/yellow/a friend said rip all its leaves off and feed it bleach`` threads i dont think people who have half a clue need to worry too much about increased numbers of grows 

quality and type will also become a major factor , no-one is growing super silver for months on end and not expect decent rewards and the same goes for thai or c/gold , this means the quality of weed out there will increase , people with wet brown shit will simply have to flog it to people without a pot to piss in , there will be pride in having the best weed regardless of if you brought it or grew it , thats human nature , also mix in the idea of cancer treatment needing 17 oz to make some decent oil for a treatment and there still coin to be had 

cloning ,,,,,, people wont fuck about with seed sales not knowing if a plants ever getting out the ground or will blow balls of disaster everywhere , me ill earn a fuckin fortune at a fiver a pop providing clones of exotics , the moment some fucker signs its legal im off to the usa to grab all i can 

tax man , well thats a hard one , if they did have a chance to tax it and given its a cash rich market there going to be fucked as everyone will scam , not only this but drink sales will have a reduction so the tax man will have the ability to loose money over all , it would require the tax man to look into every penny you spend to determine if your saying even close to the amount earned and this will not be possible , yeah you could have B+H type of fag packets like those little box`s in the dam but people would have to be rather fuckin stupid to assume the quality would be there 


so in all its a ++++++a for smokers and growers and a shitter for the powers that be , the money will still be there or even increase but the governments not got it in its interest to do the right thing , until then and if they cant take a joke ill continue to do what i do


----------



## moggggys (May 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> grow any of the clone onlys up here its 350 an oz no matter what and everyone accepts it for some reason, just heard about somone whit psychosis round here must have a snoop nobody has actually ever had an ongoing supply of anything but the exo round here



10 oscars of cheese went out the door yesterday at 160 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this is normal here , fuck i need to move


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> 420 for an oz where im at lol


i used to know this guy whosold cheese, hed sell me an oz for 350, but now his brother does it he says no 450 an oz cuz i only do 25 bags ffs, nobody understands you dont buy a kilo a gramme at a time ffs.


----------



## moggggys (May 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, it's looking to be an entertaining day. Got me an over-sensitive liverpool supporter in another thread about to break into tears because of some slightly offensive football chant. If he get's that worked up about the man u munich air crash, i wonder how he'll react if i post this one
> 
> Ohh, I wish it could be Hillsborough everydaaaaay, where the fans start swinging and the fence begins to swaaaaaay!
> Ohh, I wish it could be hillsborough everydaaaaay,where they rob dead bodies and the fans refuse to paaaaaaay!
> ...


a friend of mine andy died that day 

post it , he would have found it funny , lifes to short to worry about a few words on the screen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> yeah you can get some high wattage cfl's but they just arn't gonna do the job as a proper grow light would.
> saying that though a mates got x2 30w red spec cfl's i can use if i want, thinking of hanging them both either side of the 400 into the mid / lower section of the plants now i'm flowering,
> think i'll grab those off him today and rig em up for tonight.


the heat might be an issue unless you've got good extraction already, my 250 blue cfl is fuckin toasty, dries popcorn nugs in 24 hours, to a crisp.


iiKode said:


> grow any of the clone onlys up here its 350 an oz no matter what and everyone accepts it for some reason, just heard about somone whit psychosis round here must have a snoop nobody has actually ever had an ongoing supply of anything but the exo round here


350 ?!?!? fuckin ell that's gotta be jockland aye?


moggggys said:


> 10 oscars of cheese went out the door yesterday at 160 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this is normal here , fuck i need to move


i've thought the same for ages. but 160 is a good payday and your not worrying about some young firm taxing you. and there's plenty of them about now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> for the little bubblponic cloner? yeah that should be a good read, it juust the fogponic with a bubble stone aind airpump right?. i might knock 2 of them up on a helia 2 outlet depends i dont want anymore than 6 clones at a time, thinkin about just flowering from clones then cloning the clones before the stretch is done for the next lot and holding them in a wee diy box till flowering is done...
> 
> 85w cfl for 6 clones?, just to make them root and then pop them in a tiny pot to go rootbound till i can get them in a pot for flowering?
> 
> or at least a quick veg dont like the long veg period its too boring lmoa.


aye that's it exactly man. i'd hav done it last night but i'm currently eating my dinner out the tupperwear haha


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 10 oscars of cheese went out the door yesterday at 160 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this is normal here , fuck i need to move


yeah mate you do, when you pack up and move get a house northern scotland in the country, might not be able to grow outdoors, but you will be able to flog those exotic strains at 300 each for bulk in minutes...


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 350 ?!?!? fuckin ell that's gotta be jockland aye?
> 
> ofcourse... where everones scales are off...
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

simple really, cos folks will pay it. me i tell my toot dealer if his shits under or below quality every time. i'll never be buying weed again if it goes for those prices. i'm thinking of sending all my hash run to an offshore island for distribution and double the profit. lol


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that's it exactly man. i'd hav done it last night but i'm currently eating my dinner out the tupperwear haha


lmao, anyone know a good hash seller from eu on bmr i seen one from france 101 quid for 25g of morrocon thinkin about buyin it and turnin it over.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> simple really, cos folks will pay it. me i tell my toot dealer if his shits under or below quality every time. i'll never be buying weed again if it goes for those prices. i'm thinking of sending all my hash run to an offshore island for distribution and double the profit. lol


yeah mate nothin realy to be done about it, i dont buy any of that anymore not worth the money right now, easily smoke it in 1 nigh that expensive 25 quid a night, fuck that drive up here ursel and get somone to hook you up 300 an oz still payin somone 50 an oz to get rid of it for you still doubling ur money.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> simple really, cos folks will pay it. me i tell my toot dealer if his shits under or below quality every time. i'll never be buying weed again if it goes for those prices. i'm thinking of sending all my hash run to an offshore island for distribution and double the profit. lol


im in love with the dog might buy a pack of seeds and do a couple 12/12 from seed or summit...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

lot of folks love the dog man. what's not to love at 21.7% THC. i'd love someone to enter exo psycho or livers just to see what their content is. the gas spectrometer kit to test it costs grands...

i got a little bag with some blue pits in the other day. if you've not seen DST's pics of that one she's a beaut


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lot of folks love the dog man. what's not to love at 21.7% THC. i'd love someone to enter exo psycho or livers just to see what their content is. the gas spectrometer kit to test it costs grands...
> 
> i got a little bag with some blue pits in the other day. if you've not seen DST's pics of that one she's a beaut


ill have to have a looksy, yeah mate all thos bb strains look real nice, shame thers no fems of the dog instock hopefully i can get a female and keep it as clone, and get it distributed around here.
SUbcool said it cost him around 15 grand to enter a cannabis cup and have everything tested and all, and that was all his money not tga he said....

@ moggy yeah man iv popped a few beans and sold the plants fiver a pop could do the same with clones the guy keeps killin them so ill run him dry


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

aye the dog is strong but unless it smells like grade then nobody will be interested, u know wat the byers is like!

just talking to my man at the local shop, hes only on oxys and gunna sort me sum out! woot thatel be fun

now bak to boxing shit up,, real hard throwing shit out wen i dont throw nowt awa grrr


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye the dog is strong but unless it smells like grade then nobody will be interested, u know wat the byers is like!
> 
> just talking to my man at the local shop, hes only on oxys and gunna sort me sum out! woot thatel be fun
> 
> now bak to boxing shit up,, real hard throwing shit out wen i dont throw nowt awa grrr


,

price on them oxys 20mg,40mg,80mg only, taking 5s n 10s to the same amount dont work the same for some reason, also be very careful with them some seriously strong stuff can od very easily.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

@ IC3 yeah no problem up here gettin rid of a bit of green mate, people buying sprayed weed ques at her door for wet shit weed, im assuming a properly dried grindable piece of bud would be more appealing think within the next couple years ima put this bitch outa buisness sellin wet 1.0's for a tenner, when it dries you got like 0.4 if ur lucky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ill have to have a looksy, yeah mate all thos bb strains look real nice, shame thers no fems of the dog instock hopefully i can get a female and keep it as clone, and get it distributed around here.
> SUbcool said it cost him around 15 grand to enter a cannabis cup and have everything tested and all, and that was all his money not tga he said....


aye he entered loads of stuff and into diff categories like hash, honey oil, wax and weed that plus the 2 grand to enter adds up quick.

dog regs are there to buy now you've missed the sale though man 


IC3M4L3 said:


> aye the dog is strong but unless it smells like grade then nobody will be interested, u know wat the byers is like!


 dog pen and inks like fuck man.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye he entered loads of stuff and into diff categories like hash, honey oil, wax and weed that plus the 2 grand to enter adds up quick.
> 
> dog regs are there to buy now you've missed the sale though man
> dog pen and inks like fuck man.


yeah its cool aint worried bout no sales or nowt, gonna tena ten pack and crack a few keep a good girl for cloning.

i heard sombody say it saves you 2 weeks using rooted clones than seeds, seems logical to not want to go through the 2 most boring weeks of growing.

also breeding has crossed my mind, that would be a nice little hobby makin ur own strains, but i gues theres alot more to read on that and abut 5 years away from intentionally growing a male plant...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

aye well basically the plant is mature as the mother. only thing is you generally don't get as thicker stems with cuts than clones but a fan on em sorts that toot suite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ,
> 
> price on them oxys 20mg,40mg,80mg only, taking 5s n 10s to the same amount dont work the same for some reason, also be very careful with them some seriously strong stuff can od very easily.



hes been very finiky on them he had 200 spare a bit bak but caned em all lol il get a few and take one to see what ther like.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hes been very finiky on them he had 200 spare a bit bak but caned em all lol il get a few and take one to see what ther like.


my gran gets fuck all after workin in a meat factory for 40 years, and then i see pakis with coucil flats, and all the big ones aswell, unlike my neighbors, they have 2 flats across from each other because they look after their gran children because their parents are junkies, and they hav 4 bedrooms for 5 children and 5 adults, recently seen pakis goin into their "house" 4 bedroomed council house and the father of the family owns (or as good as)a fuckin paki shop round the corner also another thing that pisses me off

One of my mates gran kept gettin benefits even though she phoned to cancel the payments, she hadnt spent any of the money i think was like 550 quid that she got before they stopped paying her, then she got a letter saying she had to pay back over a grand or she could be charged with fraud what a crock of shit, she phoned to cancel A couple of days before she was gonna recievethe payment, and they never stopped it for over 2 months even she phone like 3 times to have it canceled yet these pakis can claim and work no bother.... husband owns a shop while the wife claims for all her kids and for both or 1 of her sons over 18 how the fuck can they do that...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

aye was readin bowt these niggersgetting 2 a week B but the house was 1k a week so they had a nice 1k a week wage lol

we would all do it if we could get away withit so dont lie!


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye was readin bowt these niggersgetting 2 a week B but the house was 1k a week so they had a nice 1k a week wage lol
> 
> we would all do it if we could get away withit so dont lie!


yeah but the point is these fuckin jungle bunnies and sand rabs realy dont deserve any of it, should be priority number 1 the people who were worn here, they came here they claimed and conquered. soon we are all gonna be brown...


----------



## Ongaps (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, there is this online petition going on ...http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Daniel_Holmes_Sentence_to_be_appealed/?ckVUxbb ....... about a uk citizen living in Malta which had 1 cannabis plant for personal use and have a penalty of 10 years jail time and &#8364;23.000 fine... LET'S REACH 100.000 votes by your help and friends!!!!!!!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 15, 2013)

Just like the Somalians a few months bk, moved them into a £2m property, WTF!!!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 15, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2155726/Somali-family-benefits-handed-keys--2million-luxury-council-home-Londons-affluent-streets.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

aww yeh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

talk is all well an good but getting off your arse n voting ukip is the only way to get border control and immigration sorted.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> talk is all well an good but getting off your arse n voting ukip is the only way to get border control and immigration sorted.


aye bnp are just a set of fucking gloyts

ukip is the way to go its like the non racist version of bnp


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye well basically the plant is mature as the mother. only thing is you generally don't get as thicker stems with cuts than clones but a fan on em sorts that toot suite


bigger stems with cuts than clones? i though cuts wer clones u plank? i think u mean to say u get fatter stems with seed than cuts. coz my last run my cuts have always got thin stems but the seeds wer like tree trunks lol


----------



## indikat (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> talk is all well an good but getting off your arse n voting ukip is the only way to get border control and immigration sorted.


stop......fukin ......voting, they are all cunts ha ha


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye well basically the plant is mature as the mother. only thing is you generally don't get as thicker stems with cuts than clones but a fan on em sorts that toot suite


yeah mate gonna get a 16 incher to sort that out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> stop......fukin ......voting, they are all cunts ha ha


no right to complain if you don't vote.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bigger stems with cuts than clones? i though cuts wer clones u plank? i think u mean to say u get fatter stems with seed than cuts. coz my last run my cuts have always got thin stems but the seeds wer like tree trunks lol


i mistype one word and YOU call me on it HAAAAAAhahahahaaaaaa cunny funt


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

you on 1 today don? seems like ya spoiling for a good ol webwar m8 lol get a val in ya n take 5 lol


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

right, x2 dog and x2 dippy ellsy think need to get on the seed purchase, even though both will be chucked in 12/12 from seed.

anyone got any more pics of the dippy, that looks fuckin top notch light baby blue/turquoise hues and everything sick as...




fuck an even canopy, thats what books were made for...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i mistype one word and YOU call me on it HAAAAAAhahahahaaaaaa cunny funt


shut up you northern twat! now thats spelled correctly


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i mistype one word and YOU call me on it HAAAAAAhahahahaaaaaa cunny funt


like them american threads, u ever read em, they insult each other on how they spell/ grammer < SUCK IT america wirr die....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

americans are fuking dumber than nigerians, ther just fucking dumb and stupid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you on 1 today don? seems like ya spoiling for a good ol webwar m8 lol get a val in ya n take 5 lol


Want ya gan like  lmao nah mate just stressed out on all fronts I'd love someone to actually pick a fight with me sad as that is. I've ordered some pads n mits so me n me pal can go a few. Let some tension out. I bet he hits me in the face or I so him its gonna happen I can see it lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> americans are fuking dumber than nigerians, ther just fucking dumb and stupid


i know, cant think of any good examples right now but should find some yankee hating comment after this


----------



## indikat (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Want ya gan like  lmao nah mate just stressed out on all fronts I'd love someone to actually pick a fight with me sad as that is. I've ordered some pads n mits so me n me pal can go a few. Let some tension out. I bet he hits me in the face or I so him its gonna happen I can see it lol.


wanna fight about voting?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2013)

play fighting never works, u always end up going at it lmao...


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

what u using chedzmail nowdays then ice? lmao nowt today, am out all day 2mora too but chedzmail usually takes it time lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> wanna fight about voting?


nah i vote, you don't. i've already won.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shut up you northern twat! now thats spelled correctly


But the grammar is absolute shite, it was SPELT correctly. Fucking numpty.


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> wanna fight about voting?


mon en

dont reply till u understand the first words.....


----------



## herbal crow (May 15, 2013)

hey peops just about to start growin kush n cheese under hydro 400w lamp im using canna chemicals im usin coco pro plus soil which ive always used and get good results from : ) i will add pictures as i go and comments
would be appreciated as not grown this beauty before and am in high hopes of this beauty


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

herbal crow said:


> hey peops just about to start growin kush n cheese under hydro 400w lamp im using canna chemicals im usin coco pro plus soil which ive always used and get good results from : ) i will add pictures as i go and comments


kush n cheese lol '' got kush n cheese breadbin'' lol where u get your kush n cheese from then what breeders?


----------



## indikat (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah i vote, you don't. i've already won.


oh...I see...um hows that m8?


----------



## zVice (May 15, 2013)

dog nug sampler


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

looks nice vice and ive smoked a fair amount of dog but has it got that specialness to it? i.e that burnt rubber smell/flavour? that it seems only those close enough to the dogfather seem to grow lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> stop......fukin ......voting, they are all cunts ha ha





indikat said:


> oh...I see...um hows that m8?


not biting now, too busy man soz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> looks nice vice and ive smoked a fair amount of dog but has it got that specialness to it? i.e that burnt rubber smell/flavour? that it seems only those close enough to the dogfather seem to grow lol


them that buy seeds more like sambo haha.


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> them that buy seeds more like sambo haha.


them that been on this site years and trade with many, smoked plenty of dog don, only yours has tasted like i described?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

zVice said:


> dog nug sampler


smoke report?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smoke report?


had the smoke report already you abit late there don lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> them that been on this site years and trade with many, smoked plenty of dog don, only yours has tasted like i described?


hold me hands up. that cut wasn't spectacular, and the sample had sat in a jar near a fucking year. i'll send you a taste of my next run see what you make.


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hold me hands up. that cut wasn't spectacular, and the sample had sat in a jar near a fucking year. i'll send you a taste of my next run see what you make.


donald are u sooo crazed today that ur forgetting urself the other strains u said had sat for time the dog u said had hardley been cured????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> had the smoke report already you abit late there don lolol


was talkin to Zvice. an i'm off your spoiling for another barny and i'm in a fucked off mood been up since 6 chopping a pm plant and got out of work at 6:45 

proper bottling it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> donald are u sooo crazed today that ur forgetting urself the other strains u said had sat for time the dog u said had hardley been cured????


fuck knows man i can;t remember what i had for dinner yesterday.


----------



## pon (May 15, 2013)

High guys ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

im leaving you alone your too angry today n cute for me i dont want another 3month in exile licking me wounds pretending me nets been cut off lmao


----------



## indikat (May 15, 2013)

dinner? wats everyone munchin, I had a day in the kitchen cookin up mash potato chichen an white cabbage in soy sauace...carrot an onion salad...2 bottles of wine..vape


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 15, 2013)

fuck sake check on the ladies and one of them has gnats.... i fucking hate gnats!!!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> dinner? wats everyone munchin, I had a day in the kitchen cookin up mash potato chichen an white cabbage in soy sauace...carrot an onion salad...2 bottles of wine..vape


im having a gnat kebab


----------



## newuserlol (May 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> dinner? wats everyone munchin, I had a day in the kitchen cookin up mash potato chichen an white cabbage in soy sauace...carrot an onion salad...2 bottles of wine..vape


fuck off back to ya michilen stard restaurants n no no theres no class system lol u got money are you a son of moggy lmao

just messing m8, i had 3bacon n 2 sauseage in a with cheese in a brown bap was nice but im hungry lol


----------



## indikat (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off back to ya michilen stard restaurants n no no theres no class system lol u got money are you a son of moggy lmao
> 
> just messing m8, i had 3bacon n 2 sauseage in a with cheese in a brown bap was nice but im hungry lol


yeah m8 I was thinkin I might go back an try the sheperds pie wiv dad but he was out takin photos of kids an got tapped....you shud av got some spuds like hash browns or chips wiv it..need some carbs eh ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im leaving you alone your too angry today n cute for me i dont want another 3month in exile licking me wounds pretending me nets been cut off lmao


Hahahha proper lol'd. Gonna rage fuck my lass after apprentice. Normal service will resume tomorrow


----------



## The2TimEr (May 15, 2013)

sup with the plants then redeye you got them flowering yet? how you managed gnats ?? not your day with this grow mate is it :/

2 week 2 day flower. frosting has begun!


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 15, 2013)

Good evening you window licking simpletons 
I've been heavily stoned now for like 36 hours straight! Lol. Don't know if this new bongs a gift or a burden lol.
I fucked work off yesterday cause I was that stoned


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 15, 2013)

i flipped them to 12/12 a good few weeks ago and seen hairs in under a week defo didnt have the "auto" trait, one of the lady's is real thirsty compared to the others must of got carried away with the watering


----------



## zVice (May 15, 2013)

Not yet, after dinner treat ... Soon, just finished a Durban curry.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> smoke report?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 15, 2013)

I thought eatin dinner at 9 was late enough man, how you eat so late? I'd be up all night.


----------



## mrt1980 (May 15, 2013)

I want to know how burnt rubber smell/taste is a selling point for it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking it. I'm busting to get some dog fems in but their always sold out when I got cash lol. But i want it for the strength


----------



## zVice (May 15, 2013)

Cos only get to bed around now, the pup kicked me in the head, it tasted fuelly but far from unpleasant, still high
night night spunk socks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> I want to know how burnt rubber smell/taste is a selling point for it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking it. I'm busting to get some dog fems in but their always sold out when I got cash lol. But i want it for the strength


that was a particular pheno i had, i made a batch of pips, they went to billy and he had all rubber smelly ones. it's been refined a couple more stages now for entry to the cup and the rubbery pheno is less of a pheno and more of a background flavour much overpowered by the og and sour D which make it a frunky earthy yet sweet taste.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

morning people

1st roots on me batch of clones 10days not too bad i thought, the rest should root now anyday.

you staying out of toke n talk 2day don? see you was making a few friends there yday lol


----------



## pon (May 16, 2013)

Morning pervs, some imature bud porn.
Th!nk D!fferent day 63


Buddha assorted auto


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2013)

*Butcher feeds marijuana to pigs to create true high-quality meat*

1 day ago 
There are pot brownies, pot cookies, pot muffins, pot butter. The next cannabis-laced food? Bacon. And chops, ham and, well, any part of a pig you care to eat. Pot-cured pork, anyone? William von Schneidau&#8217;s BB Ranch butcher shop, located in Seattle&#8217;s Pike Place Market, is selling meat from marijuana-fed pigs. (Washington voters passed a pot-legalization initiative last fall). Von Schneidau has teamed with nearby Bucking Boar Farms for the pot pigs, who are given weed as part of their regular diet. Apparently, the stems and leaves from pot plants add fiber to the oinkers&#8217; diets, which makes their meat more, ahem, savory. Diners also (we assume) reported an insatiable case of the munchies, finding second-helpings irresistible.


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

HAsh from brm arrived, nice pollen alot better than the shyte round here aahh the internet freedom...


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

any one seen closetgrower post?


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> any one seen closetgrower post?


dont think hes been on this thread for pages now mate.


----------



## pon (May 16, 2013)

do you get it sent to your house?


iiKode said:


> HAsh from brm arrived, nice pollen alot better than the shyte round here aahh the internet freedom...


----------



## pon (May 16, 2013)

that pig looks well stoned


Saerimmner said:


> *Butcher feeds marijuana to pigs to create true high-quality meat*
> 
> 1 day ago
> There are pot brownies, pot cookies, pot muffins, pot butter. The next cannabis-laced food? Bacon. And chops, ham and, well, any part of a pig you care to eat. Pot-cured pork, anyone? William von Schneidau&#8217;s BB Ranch butcher shop, located in Seattle&#8217;s Pike Place Market, is selling meat from marijuana-fed pigs. (Washington voters passed a pot-legalization initiative last fall). Von Schneidau has teamed with nearby Bucking Boar Farms for the pot pigs, who are given weed as part of their regular diet. Apparently, the stems and leaves from pot plants add fiber to the oinkers&#8217; diets, which makes their meat more, ahem, savory. Diners also (we assume) reported an insatiable case of the munchies, finding second-helpings irresistible.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

chuck up a pic of that hash kode, how much n what was the price?

u gotta love the ol drugs delivered to a door of your choice hay lol here a pic of 6 different types of hash 5 of em i brought from the road.

just had a bit of a mad moment, am at the missus looking after the kids and said hello to the postie as i do anytime im here n see him, been saying hello n the odd bit of chat here n there for ages think he smelt me puffing in the garden before cause 5mins after saying hi he knocks and says if im ever looking for good smoke to take his number lol mad but handy i suppose smoke delivered with ya post nice n early lol


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

pon said:


> do you get it sent to your house?


nah man, i get it sent close by, just tell my gran im gettin a new phone cover or summit.

3g for 15 quid, might get an oz for 100 odd and resale for 150+

Morrocon pollen, its nice and fluffy when held under a flame for a very short moment. Nice smoke not too bad but i prefer weed over pollen

it was sent in 1 chunk, i cut it to give a bit to me mam, she needs a smoke aswell.

sambo get those pics a big lol, my nose touches my monitor lookin at pics like those ya troll

anyone tried the superpolm, is that just the same as pollen, i didnt relize morrocon was pollen or i wouldnt of bought it, thinking about that indian charas ice cream, looks fuckin good is that just squidgy black dont get it around here since the 90's


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

some of me old pics do that kode fuck nos why? i get them from the manage attachments part in ''go advanced'' theres all the pics u posted over time there but some seem to come up tiny? 15quid for 3g aint a bad price if its half decent, why do u use that bmr tho? seems like a scaled down version of the sr.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

see if these are any bigger?


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> some of me old pics do that kode fuck nos why? i get them from the manage attachments part in ''go advanced'' theres all the pics u posted over time there but some seem to come up tiny? 15quid for 3g aint a bad price if its half decent, why do u use that bmr tho? seems like a scaled down version of the sr.


Ill have a look at the road mate, just cant connect to it for a while so i busted my cherry on bmr.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning people
> you staying out of toke n talk 2day don? see you was making a few friends there yday lol


Just busy as today, don't worry I'll be making more friends later  I'll probably end up banned but i'll fight it to the letter of the law, if he can flood the place with bollocks why can't any of us. there are plenty of social media sites he could actually make money from his schemes but instead he's a typical deadhead stoner with nee money making nous other than crap schemes.


Saerimmner said:


> *Butcher feeds marijuana to pigs to create true high-quality meat*
> 
> 1 day ago
> There are pot brownies, pot cookies, pot muffins, pot butter. The next cannabis-laced food? Bacon. And chops, ham and, well, any part of a pig you care to eat. Pot-cured pork, anyone? William von Schneidau&#8217;s BB Ranch butcher shop, located in Seattle&#8217;s Pike Place Market, is selling meat from marijuana-fed pigs. (Washington voters passed a pot-legalization initiative last fall). Von Schneidau has teamed with nearby Bucking Boar Farms for the pot pigs, who are given weed as part of their regular diet. Apparently, the stems and leaves from pot plants add fiber to the oinkers&#8217; diets, which makes their meat more, ahem, savory. Diners also (we assume) reported an insatiable case of the munchies, finding second-helpings irresistible.


i kep me trim in the freezer, most of my meat stinks of weed lol. doesn't come out once cooked thank fuck or the missus would go mad.


newuserlol said:


> chuck up a pic of that hash kode, how much n what was the price?
> u gotta love the ol drugs delivered to a door of your choice hay lol here a pic of 6 different types of hash 5 of em i brought from the road.
> just had a bit of a mad moment, am at the missus looking after the kids and said hello to the postie as i do anytime im here n see him, been saying hello n the odd bit of chat here n there for ages think he smelt me puffing in the garden before cause 5mins after saying hi he knocks and says if im ever looking for good smoke to take his number lol mad but handy i suppose smoke delivered with ya post nice n early lol


best drugs couriers in the uk royal fail! new contact is always a bonus.


iiKode said:


> View attachment 2658572
> 
> Morrocon pollen, its nice and fluffy when held under a flame for a very short moment. Nice smoke not too bad but i prefer weed over pollen
> 
> anyone tried the superpolm, is that just the same as pollen, i didnt relize morrocon was pollen or i wouldnt of bought it, thinking about that indian charas ice cream, looks fuckin good is that just squidgy black dont get it around here that much.


aint had actual pollen that fluffs for donkeys, always crap slate/mirror bar touted as pollen. fluffs a tiny bit depending on how much sand is in the fucker lmao

looks canny that tho man. and for that price you can't argue. I like a bit of low grade hash to chuck in me hookah goes lush with some fruity baccy

charras is fuckin lush. manila or ice cream, whatever it's just lush


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> see if these are any bigger?


yeah brilliant man, you ever sold any of the pollen hash? how much can an oz go for im lookin at 127 for an oz of the stuff iv got now, but want to knock it out at like 160+ might buy an oz of green instead and get 200+ lol


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just busy as today, don't worry I'll be making more friends later  I'll probably end up banned but i'll fight it to the letter of the law, if he can flood the place with bollocks why can't any of us. there are plenty of social media sites he could actually make money from his schemes but instead he's a typical deadhead stoner with nee money making nous other than crap schemes.
> 
> i kep me trim in the freezer, most of my meat stinks of weed lol. doesn;t come out once cooked thank fuck or the missus would go mad.
> 
> ...


yeah iv had slate passed as pollen before fuck knows soapbar is like number 1 hash round here so nobody knows what to expect when gettin so called pollen or squidgy black cuz it aint realy been around for ages now

after i get me new light gonna get a decent bong, been smokin joints for ages now, just aint doin it for me no more.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> best drugs couriers in the uk royal fail! new contact is always a bonus.
> 
> yeah i was thinking i wouldnt fancy having anything weedy sent to this address now lol good job the missus exchange is finally happening this wkend, had to offer a cash incentive in the end to get the right place but will be shitloads better going from a small 1 bed flat to a 3bed house and its on the same road as my flat am well happy bout that.
> 
> ...


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

newuser you get that of an foreign vendor?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah brilliant man, you ever sold any of the pollen hash? how much can an oz go for im lookin at 127 for an oz of the stuff iv got now, but want to knock it out at like 160+ might buy an oz of green instead and get 200+ lol


The south in general are crazy prices for anything m8, good pollen 10er a gram sometime £25 for a 3.5 if ya lucky, no ive never sold pollen id smoke too much of it before selling lol i prefer good qaulity hash and the mongy stone than i do weed.


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> newuser you get that of an foreign vendor?


mine came from Portugal, but dont want to order from america even tho they got oz's of dispensery weed for 106 quid.


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> The south in general are crazy prices for anything m8, good pollen 10er a gram sometime £25 for a 3.5 if ya lucky, no ive never sold pollen id smoke too much of it before selling lol i prefer good qaulity hash and the mongy stone than i do weed.


up here its crazy aswell, everything is expensive except soapbar, see if i can ell an oz of this pollen for 200+ easy then...

tryin to get on the road, cant connct, even the hidden wiki wont connect for me, but bmr is fine...

forget that im in


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> newuser you get that of an foreign vendor?


thats a old pic redeye, all that hash came from 1 uk vendor called ukpharm who ended up going scam luckily enough i see it was gonna happen n stopped using them just before they ripped off a good wedge, but i have ordered many times from foreign vendors and all manner of drugs never had a single problem apart from 400cigs that got seized n i got the letter from customs, then scanned n sent that letter to the vendor and got a 50% refund.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mine came from Portugal, but dont want to order from america even tho they got oz's of dispensery weed for 106 quid.


i was looking at hash last night all the uk vendors are a bit pricey but i did see someone from portugal with some real nice stuff for half the price but ive only ordered from uk


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

don you can say that again with the mail lol,its just dropped yeee ha,sitting with nothing 2 well chuffed!


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i was looking at hash last night all the uk vendors are a bit pricey but i did see someone from portugal with some real nice stuff for half the price but ive only ordered from uk


the way i thought was within eu was alright, dunno why u wont order from abroad, specially in priority mail in an envelope, thats like finding a grain of sand on a mountain of dirt.

i just wouldnt order from outside the eu untill iv got a few purchases under my belt.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

how do ya get on the sr for a look?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

has alot to do with the weight of the parcel too, dont quote me but i think its under 100g and very few customs around the world will be looking at post under that weight that is why so much gets threw.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> how do ya get on the sr for a look?



1st u need to install the tor browser https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en then once thats running and only in that browser go to this address http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/index.php and register n your in the silk road.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the way i thought was within eu was alright, dunno why u wont order from abroad, specially in priority mail in an envelope, thats like finding a grain of sand on a mountain of dirt.
> 
> i just wouldnt order from outside the eu untill iv got a few purchases under my belt.


i guess its because of were im situated im not in the mainland like you lot, where i live you can drive from one side to the other in under an hour postal services are not as busy


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

just had a look think its to tech for thick old me lol


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has alot to do with the weight of the parcel too, dont quote me but i think its under 100g and very few customs around the world will be looking at post under that weight that is why so much gets threw.


yea id keep it under 2 oz dont think ill be buying kilos anytime soon.


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> just had a look think its to tech for thick old me lol


im lookin right now on the road, its shyte they dont have a price for dollars euros and pounds like bmr does....


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has alot to do with the weight of the parcel too, dont quote me but i think its under 100g and very few customs around the world will be looking at post under that weight that is why so much gets threw.


i think your right over a certain weight and over £200 customs will look at it incase you got to pay any fee's....ive just been watching uk border force lol and they had the dogs checking parcels and they where all big and from high risk places like columbia....postman just been get in better go pay the man now lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

do you need tor for bmr?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im lookin right now on the road, its shyte they dont have a price for dollars euros and pounds like bmr does....


yeah they do u just gotta change your settings from bitcoins to dollers, bmr is tiny compared to the sr, just a scaled down version.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > best drugs couriers in the uk royal fail! new contact is always a bonus.
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> do you need tor for bmr?


yes you do m8, its really no hardship installing tor drg just click on the install that will then go to your download file and double click on the onion icon to then load it up.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

you sweet and s is well fruity better than mine lol,whats stronger smelly fingers?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

i just downloaded it but now it says i need to change shit lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> you sweet and s is well fruity better than mine lol,whats stronger smelly fingers?


Don't think you let yours finish up quite fully mate. that and it looked a totally diff pheno


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

yeah i been lookin on the road theres shit load more on there than bmr for sure, it think the guy im dealin with is on both so its alright, and he does custom orders, so nice 4.57 per gramm of of this stuff im smokin on now.


might be easier to use a fiver as a skin and just smoke some baccy to get stoned haha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah i been lookin on the road theres shit load more on there than bmr for sure, it think the guy im dealin with is on both so its alright, and he does custom orders, so nice 4.57 per gramm of of this stuff im smokin on now.
> 
> 
> might be easier to use a fiver as a skin and just smoke some baccy to get stoned haha


Ikode if ur lookin a good hash vendor on the road try emerald, ordered a few times of him. He's got some stuff called ali baba hash, it's one of the cheapest he has but it's a nice smoke, the cuerlo hash he has is meant to be real nice gear too

@sambo, what's next on the cards after this run m8, u goin all blueberry next run or what?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @sambo, what's next on the cards after this run m8, u goin all blueberry next run or what?


yeah mg will be all blueberry prob 9 with a short veg under 1200hps,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ikode if ur lookin a good hash vendor on the road try emerald, ordered a few times of him. He's got some stuff called ali baba hash, it's one of the cheapest he has but it's a nice smoke, the cuerlo hash he has is meant to be real nice gear too
> 
> @sambo, what's next on the cards after this run m8, u goin all blueberry next run or what?


spanish vendor...he's doing some good deals atm if you leave a good review on the forums he will give you 1g of ali baba free on next purchase and if you fe and leave a review on the forums he will give you 2 free g of ali baba


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

bubba kush sent yesterday recieved 1st thing today
pics with soft flash and without flash, stuff fucking stinks!!!!




10th smooth transaction on silky now i'll catch you in no time sambo lmao!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mg will be all blueberry prob 9 with a short veg under 1200hps,


so atm ur running just 2 plants under ur 1200 or are you just using 1 coz i take it u got 2 600's??#

fuking wife rushed to hozzy yesterday with a supsected bleed on the brain fucking bricking it so wont be on much over next few,


SAMBO- went in post today 1st class,, shit just happened, thers 50 zops and 20 or so pregabs pal,, dident have time to cut the strip so fuckit


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> bubba kush sent yesterday recieved 1st thing today
> pics with soft flash and without flash, stuff fucking stinks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2658792
> ...


looks abit twiggy n untrimmed 2time, but if shes smelling n tasting good not all bad, yeah your not far off m8 im 79 completed transactions and 500+ coins spent lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so atm ur running just 2 plants under ur 1200 or are you just using 1 coz i take it u got 2 600's??#
> 
> fuking wife rushed to hozzy yesterday with a supsected bleed on the brain fucking bricking it so wont be on much over next few,
> 
> ...


fucking el sounds abit rough m8, hope shes ok? 

nice1 on the tabs, weed aint far off im chopping sunday so wk later will square up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el sounds abit rough m8, hope shes ok?
> 
> nice1 on the tabs, weed aint far off im chopping sunday so wk later will square up.


aye no worrys pal

so u just got 2 under the 1200 or u just using the 1 600 for the 2 coz 2 plants under 1200hps is gunsn be fucking hyowj

im getting new bulbs i got a new 1 grow 600 sunmaster if you want it like, got another new 600 dual spec too,, ther ther if u need em, im changing from dual to sonT and MH so i really dont need em anymore


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

yeah true dosn't look the best there but 12g was ordered by 2 mates and i just managed to nab a cheeky 2 off it, there is alot nicer looking nugs in the pile though.
sorry to hear about that ice , again hope all goes well.

and 500 coins at todays price is 37 grand hahaha!


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye no worrys pal
> 
> so u just got 2 under the 1200 or u just using the 1 600 for the 2 coz 2 plants under 1200hps is gunsn be fucking hyowj
> 
> im getting new bulbs i got a new 1 grow 600 sunmaster if you want it like, got another new 600 dual spec too,, ther ther if u need em, im changing from dual to sonT and MH so i really dont need em anymore


no just the 1 600hps that more than enough for 2 plants lol i fucking broke me other cooltube fell off the settee n smahed need to buy another 1, they are shit hoods for reflection etc but 2 fit better inside a 1.2mtr tent better than any other aircooled hoods.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> yeah true dosn't look the best there but 12g was ordered by 2 mates and i just managed to nab a cheeky 2 off it, there is alot nicer looking nugs in the pile though.
> sorry to hear about that ice , again hope all goes well.
> 
> and 500 coins at todays price is 37 grand hahaha!


bet u paid a few quid for that 12g from a uk vendor? yeah i no m8 37grand lolol most them coins where spent when it was under a 10er a coin a vast majority when they where 3-4quid.


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

anyone know a good weed vendor, im lookin for an oz cheapish 140 or so.....


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

11.50 per gram we paid pretty much, 140 for the 12. Not too bad for where we are but still pricey for you i bet !
good number of Uk vendors doing reasonable prices on bud theres hindu kush for 10 / g free delivery which i wanna try.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

yeh i was thinking 1200 for 2 plants they would be bigger, dunno more light would they get better or is it geneicly imosspible for them to get any bigger no matter howmuch light?

i dont like cool tubes ther shit! but i get wat your saying with the space my hood is big lol but i got a normal refelctor and the hood, ima buy a smaller hood for the 250 but its wat gives my room heat since my hood doesnt,, ahhi dunno, fukit, my shit works so wen i move im gunna try duplicate the room i got here apart from making better access. more than half a door lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone know a good weed vendor, im lookin for an oz cheapish 140 or so.....


you wont find prices like that for good quality bud really unless ordering from usa or canada, hash is cheaper and easier to ship
you can get 1 oz of mexican brick for £36.45 though lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 11.50 per gram we paid pretty much, 140 for the 12. Not too bad for where we are but still pricey for you i bet !
> good number of Uk vendors doing reasonable prices on bud theres hindu kush for 10 / g free delivery which i wanna try.


that aint all that bad a price really 2time, not when u think large parts of the south of uk get 1.2-1.8 for £20.

is that hindu kush from uk grow tech? i had some hash of him once ages ago was 1 of me worst ever buys on the road proper gash, was that fake goldseal.


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you wont find prices like that for good quality bud really unless ordering from usa or canada, hash is cheaper and easier to ship
> you can get 1 oz of mexican brick for £36.45 though lol


yeah man, tho on bmr there are a few from the netherlands thats quite cheap dont know the review on them though.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that aint all that bad a price really 2time, not when u think large parts of the south of uk get 1.2-1.8 for £20.
> 
> is that hindu kush from uk grow tech? i had some hash of him once ages ago was 1 of me worst ever buys on the road proper gash, was that fake goldseal.


wasnt them no but thanks for the heads up as i was gonna order with grow tech. 
this is from a new vendor called weedmanuk. 100% on over 300 orders already i think and all the reviews are top so far


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

fuking grow it yerslef and do 2 grows perp 5weeks per chop, then u got no excuse for running out!

i just ot 36 hrs without a spliff and counting, granted i only have 1 at bed but i reckon im at my had enough of weed


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

i was looking at weedmanuk the other day and he didnt have any listings up messaged him but still no reply


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

the thing with sr is the same as manystreet ealers the dodgy ones anyways, yeh theyve got good fedback till they blow ther wad on charlie then start ripping folk! granted they get on it fast but then its too late coz i very much doubt they have buyer protecton like paypal lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

showing up fine for me redeye, 3.5g hindu for 39 bob. deffo trying him next


----------



## Mastergrow (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the thing with sr is the same as manystreet ealers the dodgy ones anyways, yeh theyve got good fedback till they blow ther wad on charlie then start ripping folk! granted they get on it fast but then its too late coz i very much doubt they have buyer protecton like paypal lol


Aye you can get ripped off anywhere but the thing with sr is half the shit you can get on it you can't get anywhere else, if it wernt for sr I wouldn't be able to say I've tried all the different hashes I have


----------



## Mastergrow (May 16, 2013)

Not be too long till ill be making a few orders again mesel, think I've got 1.5 - 2 os left off me psychosis then I'm out, I'm only takin clones for me next run tomoro so no way will it last to next harvest, 2-3 weeks max lol. Think ill just order a big lump of hash to see me thru


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

you can always tell a decent worthy seller from the not so good ones but yeah any one of them could end up a wall.
members with many sales, lots of 5 out of 5 ratings saying how good the product is and also the sellers who take time to explain about the product, where it's from or how it was grown ect.
"the bakery" sent us 6g of cheese that was grown with no bloom enhancers or chemicals by dutch and english growers in the uk and was some of the nicest weed ive smoked. they have no listings up right now as they have some bomb strains coming in may/ june. i'll paste the list now..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

yer all druggy cunts!

simple


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> showing up fine for me redeye, 3.5g hindu for 39 bob. deffo trying him next


cant get on to check must of got my vendors mixed up
EDIT: thats the one the bakery lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yer all druggy cunts!
> 
> simple


including you so get of yer high horse ye toffee nosed cunt, next you'll be headin round to ttt's for dinner ffs lol.

btw hope the missus is alright m8


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

We are The Bakery - an elite team of old school Dutch growers and housewives combining to provide you the very best marijuana varieties and 'baked' goods. We have over 7 years of growing/store front experience, retailing the highest quality sativa and indica strains. Have all the joys of perfectly grown marijuana' without the borders to cross. 

Coming soon &#8211;

Cinderella 99 - Mid June
ESRB, Ed rosenthals Superbud - Mid June
Blue Cheese - Mid June
Liberty Haze - Mid June
Chem Dog - Mid June
Vanilla Kush - Mid June
OG kush - Mid June


----------



## zVice (May 16, 2013)

Says the pharma pill popper



IC3M4L3 said:


> yer all druggy cunts!
> 
> simple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

i wasn't going to mention his foot lmao. that any better yet ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

fuk sake too many quotes so

1- MG gtf i dont take any class a and only have a sliff at bed AND TTT is beneith me pal, hes like living in brixxton compared to my luxuries

2-zvice- how the fuk did u come up with that handle? anwyays aye but im reduscing and sell most of em anyways, all i take now is 600 ml or pregabs and 6ml of subbies so FUYKK UUUU,, besides i can stop meds ul always be a ugly prik!

3- just got over a hanus infection, i do my own dressings and keep it sterile as fuk but alas,unless ur in a bubble ul never not get a infection wen its opened up to the air, it still stinks pungent as hell but the carbon pads i use work great"! i should use em and tape em round a carbon filter, OR put em over the end of outlet pipe just to catch the last bits of weed smell, ther great but expensive.
il do a pic later atm its about 4ml deep into me foot, but im up and about fulltime now despite not being able to leave the house incase we get robbed, so wen i move i cnt fucking wait, l want u to make me one of those cloner jobbys don.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

fuk sake too many quotes so

1- MG gtf i dont take any class a and only have a sliff at bed AND TTT is beneith me pal, hes like living in brixxton compared to my luxuries

2-zvice- how the fuk did u come up with that handle? anwyays aye but im reduscing and sell most of em anyways, all i take now is 600 ml or pregabs and 6ml of subbies so FUYKK UUUU,, besides i can stop meds ul always be a ugly prik!,,, n ur just jealouse u dont get any of the meds..

3- just got over a hanus infection, i do my own dressings and keep it sterile as fuk but alas,unless ur in a bubble ul never not get a infection wen its opened up to the air, it still stinks pungent as hell but the carbon pads i use work great"! i should use em and tape em round a carbon filter, OR put em over the end of outlet pipe just to catch the last bits of weed smell, ther great but expensive.
il do a pic later atm its about 4ml deep into me foot, but im up and about fulltime now despite not being able to leave the house incase we get robbed, so wen i move i cnt fucking wait, l want u to make me one of those cloner jobbys don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

Ffs nah am Alreet for pics man. You on some serious antibiotics I take it?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

well me postie came threw kinda, contacted me to deliver a sample of this sour D but i wasnt about the area, is gonna drop it off in the morning on his rounds lol


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

hi 1st grow ive got bio grow bloom topmax. bloombastic. pk13/14 bat crap hygrozyme mollassas epsom salt is that enough


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> hi 1st grow ive got bio grow bloom topmax. bloombastic. pk13/14 bat crap hygrozyme mollassas epsom salt is that enough


more than enough, have u started yet?


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

yh im usin bio bizz allmix week3


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> yh im usin bio bizz allmix week3


yeah u got all the nutes needed crawley, what strains you growin? i use bio-bizz meself.


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

Yh lemon skunk. big buddah blue cheese


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well me postie came threw kinda, contacted me to deliver a sample of this sour D but i wasnt about the area, is gonna drop it off in the morning on his rounds lol


Wish my posti delivered me buds ya lucky cunt! Lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Wish my posti delivered me buds ya lucky cunt! Lol


i no spoons i been chatting with him bout a year always thought he was into drugs, gave me a knock this morning n offered up cheese n sour D n sniff lmao only thing is the missus is moving 2mora from the fucking property.


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

I also use bio bizz and very happy, but u do need a few over fings imo


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> hi 1st grow ive got bio grow bloom topmax. bloombastic. pk13/14 bat crap hygrozyme mollassas epsom salt is that enough


lights and a tent would be pretty handy lol


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

i got tent what ova things i need?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

pk use for 3 weeks start at 1.5ml per litre for week 5 then 1ml on week 6 and 0.5mlon week 7 all along with base nutes and boost

fuk wat the bottle says

tent
lights
pots
coco
extractor
fan
ad a huge set of balls
no girlfried coz she will tell her pals


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> i got tent what ova things i need?


what is ur set up crawley re lights fans sqft etc , ta?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> i got tent what ova things i need?


just kidding with ya....fan/filter combo? ph tester? up/down? calibration buffer? clip on fans? temp and humidity meter? just to name a few


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

what u dont need to do crawley is listen to many many different opinions and ways, read,read,read and make your own mistakes m8.


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

What nutes u use?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 16, 2013)

i use biobizz atm but gona change to plant magic oldtimers next run see what happens....like newuser says you just have to read loads and give it a go make mistakes and learn from them


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> What nutes u use?


wat lighting (real plant food) an wat air xchange u got (co2 more food) do u run


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> What nutes u use?


me i use bio-bizz allmix mostly and bio-bizz nutes, but as indikat said u do need a few extras i use calmag,pk13/14 and at the end ripen.

all the pics are grown in bio-bizz, sorry lads couldnt resist getting the pics out for the noob lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

aye mate thers a cunt called newuser and he will just tellu shit to fuk u up,,, hes a total bastad but a cuddly one! so we let him be now that cunt DON, is a total other matter


holy fuk that newuseri s showing of hims 16yr old grow again,, sheesh


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

i got 1.2 1.2 2.0 tent with 400w and fan/filter ph up down. temp


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no spoons i been chatting with him bout a year always thought he was into drugs, gave me a knock this morning n offered up cheese n sour D n sniff lmao only thing is the missus is moving 2mora from the fucking property.


Ha ha gutted mate, u will have to get him to try swap posti routes lol.
Wouldn't mind some good beak! I've been uming and aring over ordering some fish scale of a Dutch vendor on the road. Jus been watching the bit coin exchange rate tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye mate thers a cunt called newuser and he will just tellu shit to fuk u up,,, hes a total bastad but a cuddly one! so we let him be now that cunt DON, is a total other matter
> 
> 
> holy fuk that newuseri s showing of hims 16yr old grow again,, sheesh


we are being nice tonight and your scaring the noob off lolol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha gutted mate, u will have to get him to try swap posti routes lol.
> Wouldn't mind some good beak! I've been uming and aring over ordering some fish scale of a Dutch vendor on the road. Jus been watching the bit coin exchange rate tho lol


even off the dutch vendors qaulity isnt all that great but depends what ur use too m8, the coke on sr is very hit n miss always read the coke section of the forums to see whos got the good shit at the time, most the time that will be new vendors looking to impress.


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> i got 1.2 1.2 2.0 tent with 400w and fan/filter ph up down. temp


sounds gud m8, hav fun


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

how much u guys pay 4 an oz


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> how much u guys pay 4 an oz


sell it fer £300


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> how much u guys pay 4 an oz


most of us tend to sell rather than pay for a oz lol depends on what part of the country your from, but with the strains ur growing im gonna say your down south.


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (May 16, 2013)

How much yeild of each?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye mate thers a cunt called newuser and he will just tellu shit to fuk u up,,, hes a total bastad but a cuddly one! so we let him be now that cunt DON, is a total other matter
> 
> 
> holy fuk that newuseri s showing of hims 16yr old grow again,, sheesh


Have to de better than that to get me to bite man howay. Put some effort in.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Have to de better than that to get me to bite man howay. Put some effort in.


To the tune of the lord of the dance
'Toons Toons who the f.u.c.k are you.
You are s.h.i.t and your history tool.
You never win a trophy, you barely win a game.
Your b.o.l.l.o.c.k.s defenders are the ones to blame.'
To the tune of Sleepy Jean
'Cheer up Kevin Keega/Alan Shearer.
Oh what can it mean.
To A sad geordie b.a.s.t.a.r.d and a s.h.i.t.e football team'

im trying


----------



## djlifeline (May 16, 2013)

I'm doing £220 a O of lemon haze plus postage on Topix  as you can expect selling quick.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

fuk me i need to moove down south im getting 160 and they moan at that! despite em paying 220-26- of the pakis, and they said mine was better so wtf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

Copy n paste ain't trying lmao. 



IC3M4L3 said:


> To the tune of the lord of the dance
> 'Toons Toons who the f.u.c.k are you.
> You are s.h.i.t and your history tool.
> You never win a trophy, you barely win a game.
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me i need to moove down south im getting 160 and they moan at that! despite em paying 220-26- of the pakis, and they said mine was better so wtf


that has nothing to do with north or south and everything to do with u being a soft cunt! man up ice they done u no favours..........


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Copy n paste ain't trying lmao.


them pads n mitts not arrive today don? i see even the toke n talk numptys aint biting anymore lol

anyway just want to say what a great football team newcastle are and if you could pleaaaaaaaaaase at least get a draw on sunday lolol


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

down south everythin is more expensive but weed is almost double so it don't seem so expensive to live


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Copy n paste ain't trying lmao.


lol as i said im TRYING u geordie plum,, now havent u got sum doging to do,Gan boil y'heed




newuserlol said:


> that has nothing to do with north or south and everything to do with u being a soft cunt! man up ice they done u no favours..........


 course it has, north is cheaper coz,well ok then yeh i get yer point, but like i said im moving so shits gunna change i assure u.
cant wait man gunna get shit tight!


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol as i said im TRYING u geordie plum,, now havent u got sum doging to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u said it yourself what the pakis are charging, your ripping yourself off ice and for who? people who dont give a fuck about you.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> even off the dutch vendors qaulity isnt all that great but depends what ur use too m8, the coke on sr is very hit n miss always read the coke section of the forums to see whos got the good shit at the time, most the time that will be new vendors looking to impress.


Well the stuff up where I'm living atm (south lakes) is absolute shite! They wouldn't kno real beak if it hit em in the face lol 
Every 1 is jus mad on bubble lol.
Yeah gonna check the forms before I order, the Dutch geezer I was looking at had good reviews but that's not to say he's got a diff batch now


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well the stuff up where I'm living atm (south lakes) is absolute shite! They wouldn't kno real beak if it hit em in the face lol
> Every 1 is jus mad on bubble lol.
> Yeah gonna check the forms before I order, the Dutch geezer I was looking at had good reviews but that's not to say he's got a diff batch now


what is bubble spoons? is that meow meow?


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

north is cheap surely u mean north england cuz the real north tis rare to find a bag thats got the correct weight...


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what is bubble spoons? is that meow meow?


that shyte they sniff nowadays like cheap factory made coke or summit aint it, used to be a legal high nows its not, learned that off of panorama.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that shyte they sniff nowadays like cheap factory made coke or summit aint it, used to be a legal high nows its not, learned that off of panorama.


yeah mepherdrone i.e meow meow?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Copy n paste ain't trying lmao.


lol lol gtf



newuserlol said:


> u said it yourself what the pakis are charging, your ripping yourself off ice and for who? people who dont give a fuck about you.


 i know mate i know. but i gotta look at it like it was the KIDS that did me and its not them who are buying obviously yeh they rob me one day and the next im serving em up? no lol,,, the estates calling us a grass now IMO, they fucking burgled me,, and the lad told the plod i sell weed ffs. i dont and im not grr, this is the shit why i wannamooove and gtf out of this estate i hate inner city deals, every cunts in every cunts buisnesss


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mepherdrone i.e meow meow?


Yeah sambo mepherdrone. There fucking mad on it up here! Personally I think it's gash but its like half the price of coke and there all tight fisted twats lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol lol gtf
> 
> 
> 
> i know mate i know. but i gotta look at it like it was the KIDS that did me and its not them who are buying obviously yeh they rob me one day and the next im serving em up? no lol,,, the estates calling us a grass now IMO, they fucking burgled me,, and the lad told the plod i sell weed ffs. i dont and im not grr, this is the shit why i wannamooove and gtf out of this estate i hate inner city deals, every cunts in every cunts buisnesss


up the price ice they will pay it beleive me, the friendly nature and the low prices makes u a target.

good news on my exchange its all being signed off 2mora and moving on sataday.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah sambo mepherdrone. There fucking mad on it up here! Personally I think it's gash but its like half the price of coke and there all tight fisted twats lol


i wouldnt touch that shit, give some real drugs anyday crack,smack,coke, pills n benzos but fuck that mepherdrone lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

half the price of coke and double the chance of dying... its fucking plant food lmao,, for plants so unless your a tree ur not gunna do well,

infact has anyone actualy used the stuff for plants?

and nobody answered my question, does a light mean more yeild for instance sambo ran 2 under his 600 wtch is way more than enough so would they get more with 1200 hps or is it genically impossible to get more than what the plnat can physcially and gentically produce, i.e is ther a genetic thing that says thats the lot even if u put 5000000 hps it would make no diffrence it will only produe wat it wants or able to produce?

nice 1 on echange sambo matey i hope u get shit sorted and have a better whatnot with the lafamilia

wer not far behind matey few weeks but will be 6 since thats hwat i requested on the letter we handed in ffs its all gravy but the work involved is a joke, and im doing it all on my self!"

so wtf is everyone cumming to help 2 days blitz get the house done?riu meeting at ice new gaff??cummon il make bacon sarnie!


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> half the price of coke and double the chance of dying... its fucking plant food lmao,, for plants so unless your a tree ur not gunna do well,
> 
> infact has anyone actualy used the stuff for plants?
> 
> ...


I'm there ice man , as long as you chop that stinking , oozy, rotten hoof off & leave it outside 4 the bin men !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm there ice man , as long as you chop that stinking , oozy, rotten hoof off & leave it outside 4 the bin men !


lol u can all hold me down and give it a hack! lol,, na cant smel it with the carbon filter i wer on my foot,clunk,clnk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> them pads n mitts not arrive today don? i see even the toke n talk numptys aint biting anymore lol
> 
> anyway just want to say what a great football team newcastle are and if you could pleaaaaaaaaaase at least get a draw on sunday lolol


I reckon now the pressures off is to stay up the gooners might only thrash us 4-5 nil
Mits did arrive, ate. lad in the office was hitting full force, but putting no hips n shoulders to it. I did n was pushing him back across the room. He lifts 95+ on lat pul lmao
aye the Sherman's manage to ignore me but not the pleb in question.


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol as i said im TRYING u geordie plum,, now havent u got sum doging to do,Gan boil y'heed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah using me own twang now is it. Gan boil ya foot or get bus maggots or something. I'd havve gone pegleg


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

you do have a pretty sweet job don hay, on riu most the day, sneaking out for joints n booze most wks not to mention sparring in the office ya lucky fucker lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

cheese on toast i fucking love it! gonna make some i thinks, toast the bread 1st then thickly spread seriously strong cheese spread on that toast on top of that tom puree and the thinly sliced ham, then the cheese on top to melt in the grill for some seriously cheesy toastie goodness hmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## iiKode (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you do have a pretty sweet job don hay, on riu most the day, sneaking out for joints n booze most wks not to mention sparring in the office ya lucky fucker lol


all the labouring jobs round here are like that, everyone likes a smoke at lunch and a drink on company time, why not..


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> all the labouring jobs round here is like that, everyone likes a smoke at lunch and a drink on company time, why not..


stop it kode im having flashbacks m8 my labouring years where deffo not like that lol i remember lots of hard hard work for 55 a day cash in hand fucking el i could smoke that in half a day lol

and deffo dont remember no free wifi or lappy onsite? llol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheese on toast i fucking love it! gonna make some i thinks, toast the bread 1st then thickly spread seriously strong cheese spread on that toast on top of that tom puree and the thinly sliced ham, then the cheese on top to melt in the grill for some seriously cheesy toastie goodness hmmmmmmmm lol


gotta be catherdral city! and them pound shop bags wat u put in your toatser are cush

or fesh bread sliced with fresh onion and cheese on top

im about 2 eat 2 steaks with bacon cheesey bites and beans! i may even lash it with salad cream,, who knows??


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gotta be catherdral city! and them pound shop bags wat u put in your toatser are cush
> 
> or fesh bread sliced with fresh onion and cheese on top


the fresh onion n cheese ontop toasted is a fekking winner ice, although i do like some tom sauce or puree underneath really proper pizzabread that shit out lolol


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah man, i get it sent close by, just tell my gran im gettin a new phone cover or summit.
> 
> View attachment 26585723g for 15 quid, might get an oz for 100 odd and resale for 150+
> 
> ...


about 4.5 oz or so ,,,,,, i forget


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

the family retired to the sleeping qauters mog u slumming it with us lot for abit lol nice chunk of hash tho.


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

talk about taking the piss , a visitor today , bugs fuckin bunny was scoping out my garden , got the rifle out but the mrs said no , the little furry fucker was sat in the bushes for at least 8 hrs



theres a few autos in the flower beds , were gunna have words if they get touched


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the family retired to the sleeping qauters mog u slumming it with us lot for abit lol nice chunk of hash tho.


yeah man , got nothing better to do than ride out the buzz , bellys fully of cottage pie and the jd is flowing , here for a while yet , thinking of starting a thread about the outdoor but being honest im fuckin useless and never finish them so ? 

the hash ? got loads , hardly know what to do with it , made yet more tonight so theres now over the bar !


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yeah man , got nothing better to do than ride out the buzz , bellys fully of cottage pie and the jd is flowing , here for a while yet , thinking of starting a thread about the outdoor but being honest im fuckin useless and never finish them so ?
> 
> the hash ? got loads , hardly know what to do with it , made yet more tonight so theres now over the bar !


so that aint just a low grade pollen thats homemade bubble or gumby? how ever u made it? u lucky bastard lol 

how was that cottage pie m8? i do love 1 meself, half pounder n chips for me tho u no how us lower class flow mog lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2013)

Am i the only one who keeps ordering new paying-in books from the bank to use as roach paper? They even have a double front cover for some reason. Score.

Gf's coming down tomorrow for a week with an ounce of blue cheese. Fun times ahead


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

u still with the missus then ttt that same girl from riu sorry man carnt member the name i struggle enough with me own lol


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

dryed out suger leaf banged through the machine , call me a lazy fucker , bit of iso to make it solid and viola , hash rather than kief , i used to iron the bastard to make it a solid which alters the composition to make it jet black and sticky but what a dick about for no real reward 

got bubble bags and ive made no end of gumby in the past but the ice is a trial to get together , i also brought a plaster mixer from screwfix , sad to say ive batter a couple of cheap drills now as they dont seem to last long on those 15 minute runs and the cold when you strain is harsh in winter , this is why i brought a machine ( again , last one was a scuffbox ) , dry it , bung it into the freezer , stick in the tube and let it run for a couple of 15 minute intervals , couldnt be easier 

the cottage pie was top 10 , the mrs is from manchester so makes a bangin meal at times when she can be bothered to cook , i had seconds , the girls a genius with a bit of garlic


----------



## tip top toker (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u still with the missus then ttt that same girl from riu sorry man carnt member the name i struggle enough with me own lol


Yup. Still with kuroi. Don't plan to have it any other way. Once you go black you never go back lol.


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

View attachment 2659344

i forgot , no-one noticed the boost bong , its a virgin waiting for its tie to come , felt a proper cunt the other day when mr heating showed up , ive hit everywhere with fabreeze as you do and sure as shit he clocked this sat on the window sill for sure


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

you got a tumbler u flash bastard lol im not jealous honest ya cunt lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you do have a pretty sweet job don hay, on riu most the day, sneaking out for joints n booze most wks not to mention sparring in the office ya lucky fucker lol


When the graft needs doing I do it and well, even when pisssed high or stoned just always have been like that not sure how or why and there's obviously a cut off point lol

We aren't exactly the most conventional of offices.


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

only 130 quid from somewhere in dam land , spotted online and i thought i wonder , completely forgot about it and a month later the postie turned up with a massive box , as i had forgot it was like xmas 

i do like me toys , got a spin pro copy also , thats an odd thing to use i can tell ya


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> only 130 quid from somewhere in dam land , spotted online and i thought i wonder , completely forgot about it and a month later the postie turned up with a massive box , as i had forgot it was like xmas
> 
> i do like me toys , got a spin pro copy also , thats an odd thing to use i can tell ya


is that the trimmer the spin pro thing mog?


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Anyone fancy sending me a real EXODUS cutting, am also UK, check my previous I been around for a while so im not PO PO lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 16, 2013)

Lol if people are just handing them out ill have one while you're there lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Anyone fancy sending me a real EXODUS cutting, am also UK, check my previous I been around for a while so im not PO PO lol


yeah of course no problem, no1 nos u in the thread u got 215 posts in 5yrs? whos gonna be first to send u a exo cut lads??? please me me me pick me! fuck off ya nobjockey!

sorry did u want a pyschosis cut with that exo aswel??? lmao


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is that the trimmer the spin pro thing mog?


nah , a spin pro looks like this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spinpro-/200922927028?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=P5mjwye48ctY5M2jDn3LdiPrg%2FA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

mine being a copy comes with a better handle plus is clear plastic ,,,,at least it was clear until you use it then its a sticky green 


a cut ? yeah no probs , only costs us money to send to a complete plus theres the totting up association when we get caught for sending it and then theres a small matter of not only exposing ourselfs and grows plus the small matter of soliciting someone else to grow so big time , yeah well worth doing out of the kindness of the soul , 14 years is nothing between friends .............
ask around your area and someone will sell you one sooner or later


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Haha newuserlol stick to your little grows, aint come on to start an argument i was deadly serious, and obviously things cost money. Mogggys id steer clear of auto trimmers got an automatik and to be honest its not too great and it costs shitloads. Also theres a reason ive only got so many posts in 5 years, its because i dont need to ask for info an ive been killing it but i wanna up my profit from 200 a z to 250 a z with a exodus cutting


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Haha newuserlol stick to your little grows, aint come on to start an argument i was deadly serious, and obviously things cost money. Mogggys id steer clear of auto trimmers got an automatik and to be honest its not too great and it costs shitloads. Also theres a reason ive only got so many posts in 5 years, its because i dont need to ask for info an ive been killing it but i wanna up my profit from 200 a z to 250 a z with a exodus cutting


your soooo bigtime muggly you carnt even source a real exo cut and i been growing it years lmao


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

If i wanted an EXO cut from someone local id ask, but thats called BAITNESS, and im not saying im bigtime but if i had 10000000 posts would i be bigtime? No.....your the one who started talking shit I was asking an honest question all you had to say was NO.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> If i wanted an EXO cut from someone local id ask, but thats called BAITNESS, and im not saying im bigtime but if i had 10000000 posts would i be bigtime? No.....your the one who started talking shit I was asking an honest question all you had to say was NO.


baitness lmfao stick to ya .6 tens ghettoman and thats a BIG NOOOOOOOOOOOOO to the cut as every1 else who holds it in the uk thread will tell u, jog on.......


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 16, 2013)

Lol wants to sell exo for £250, I'd be looking at £300 at least. Or shot it out in .7 tens and make 480 an oz! Not that I do.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Yeah cos i got time to knock out benners and henrys, get fucking real, just like i got time to post 4500 times on an internet forum


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

And mrskyhigh when your knocking out 9's, half boxes and boxes, no one is paying 300 anywhere in the uk


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 16, 2013)

I have less posts than you and I could get a cut quicker, u need to get to know people rather than just straight asking for a cut man, wise up


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah cos i got time to knock out benners and henrys, get fucking real, just like i got time to post 4500 times on an internet forum


sorry that would be well too ''bait'' hay blood or is that cuz lmao


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 16, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Lol wants to sell exo for £250, I'd be looking at £300 at least. Or shot it out in .7 tens and make 480 an oz! *Not that I do.*




Im not in it for the money, I support myself.


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Mogggys id steer clear of auto trimmers got an automatik and to be honest its not too great and it costs shitloads.


yep 

i use mine for middles only , the lower gets shredded so becomes hash eventually ( not so bad ) while the tops get hand trimmed , it means i can do a fair few oz in an hour rather than low numbers , 40 hrs trim time is never a nice place to be , ive got 12 to trim at the minute and theres 8 hrs work there , i can do it in 4 this way


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

would be* well, HAY = Hey, learn some english before you take the piss COUSIN


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

it aint about post count that was just a point made but what sensible thinking person comes asking for clones in the uk thread? or says baitness??? only people i could think of is lil ghettomen who think they rough selling abit of weed in london or there abouts.......


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

4 hours to trim 12 plants? Automatik done 100 in 3 hours, but loss of trichs and all round trim job arent the things im looking for


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

My ID is ldnsharkkid, you gotta be brains of britain to work out im from london


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> My ID is ldnsharkkid, you gotta be brains of britain to work out im from london


i didnt even look at the username baitness n benners was enough........ the kid part says alot now lookin at it tho.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ympI2mdABUM]http://youtu.be/ympI2mdABUM[/video]

lmfao. U sayin blud reminded me of this sambo.


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> 4 hours to trim 12 plants? Automatik done 100 in 3 hours, but loss of trichs and all round trim job arent the things im looking for



100oz took me 40 hrs , with a little help i managed 136 oz in the same , a friend managed 250oz in a bloody day , lets be kind and say his quality wasnt great


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Ok enough bitching....was a funny question knew id get funny answers, havent been on in a while i can see the mood hasnt lightened


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Yh forgot to say moggys was 3 ppl with the automatik, 2 chopping into manageable sizes and 1 feeding the machine


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Newuserlol reminded me of this


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

actually this is me lol

but i still dont go around talking like a fucking wigga or begging for clones.......


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Begging lol i asked a question half serious half joking. An i talk the way i talk, not from posh cheshire sorry


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Begging lol i asked a question half serious half joking. An i talk the way i talk, not from posh cheshire sorry


born in forest gate, lived stratford,plaistow,eastham mostly tho until i moved out that shithole.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Good for you....so how much you want for the cut?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

i wouldnt sell u 1 ghettoboy, dont no u? now if u understood bitcoins that might be another story lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Bitcoins will be dead soon enough and the guy running the show from behind the scenes will be rich, name me a pub tell me what colour tshirt to wear, scope me out, have a pint with me, and arrange another meet, simples.....


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Good for you....so how much you want for the cut?


Lol, nice, smooth


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Bitcoins will be dead soon enough and the guy running the show from behind the scenes will be rich, name me a pub tell me what colour tshirt to wear, scope me out, have a pint with me, and arrange another meet, simples.....


not as simple as you payin me through a untracable currency and me sending you the clones special delivery with royal mail.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, nice, smooth


fucking el baz aint seen u about for ages thought u was really dead this time lmao


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Listen i find it best not to beat around the bush, if ppl are serious then get down to business, all this hiding behind screens is doing my head in....one of my biggest clone customers i met through ebay buying some equipment 5 years ago, ppl talk and shit happens, were talking about 1 clone not 10kg....i could eat the bloody clone before any cuffs come out lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

I've been eating these god foresaken cakes for so long now, if I don't have one at night I'm geting raging sweed ache ! , on another note just flipped my "church " ," exodus" & pe, roll on July , this is my last shot for the foreseeable future, so Hopeing for a good one.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Listen i find it best not to beat around the bush, if ppl are serious then get down to business, all this hiding behind screens is doing my head in....one of my biggest clone customers i met through ebay buying some equipment 5 years ago, ppl talk and shit happens, were talking about 1 clone not 10kg....i could eat the bloody clone before any cuffs come out lol


we all grow weed as well as smoke quite alot of it theres a good dose of paranoia in this thread and its very clicky, ur not known and u come begging shit sorry i ment asking for clone-onlys do you fink your the 1st? u wont find what ur looking for here sharkkid, unless bitcoins n post.


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el baz aint seen u about for ages thought u was really dead this time lmao


Lmao, is it because I smell like Ice's hoof ? It was harvest festival few weeks back m8, I been eating these fucking cakes I made with 48 ton of sugar leaf ! I've bearly moved in last 3 weeks, lol. I'm sat in a pile of shit & crumbs !


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, is it because I smell like Ice's hoof ? It was harvest festival few weeks back m8, I been eating these fucking cakes I made with 48 ton of sugar leaf ! I've bearly moved in last 3 weeks, lol. I'm sat in a pile of shit & crumbs !


im done with cakes baz, last 1 i made i put in 3/4 oz of good trim and half oz of bud into 500g of ghee, i then made a lemon cake with 250g and then cut that cake into 20 pieces seriously ive never whiteyd like i did not in 19yr of smoking, no more cake for me lolol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Oh well nevermind just thought it would be funny to ask, and just so you know if i was PO PO your bitcoins could be traced and i doubt you'd be able to send anything without it also being easily traced, call me old fashioned a pint and getting to know someone is 10x better. And about the paranoia......rule no1, dont get high off your own supply


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Oh well nevermind just thought it would be funny to ask, and just so you know if i was PO PO your bitcoins could be traced and i doubt you'd be able to send anything without it also being easily traced, call me old fashioned a pint and getting to know someone is 10x better. And about the paranoia......rule no1, dont get high off your own supply


your have to tell that to the silk road sharkidd lol they aint found any of us yet. bitcoins aint hard to get if u sort em theres more than a few on here who could give u what u want.


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

wft am i doing up chatting shit so late i got a 3 way exchange i gotta be the ''helping hand to move 2mora'' arrrgh good ol vodka lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

I know theyre not hard to get, but whats to say i send BTC's and get nothing? And how much does an EXO clone retail at lol? And every clone ive sold to someone i dont know that well is always an EXO clone, even tho its really just a blue cheese clone, still very nice, but not EXO. And whats to say what you think is an EXO isnt really an EXO, too many if if ifs


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im done with cakes baz, last 1 i made i put in 3/4 oz of good trim and half oz of bud into 500g of ghee, i then made a lemon cake with 250g and then cut that cake into 20 pieces seriously ive never whiteyd like i did not in 19yr of smoking, no more cake for me lolol


I'm kicking em into touch m8 ! Ate a fucking pile last night & my blood pressure must have gone so low, I started having uncontrollable shivers, thought I was gonna freeze to death ! Took 2 duvets & me mrs arse to get me warm.


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

Stamina Sam ! Stamina !


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

last time i heard and its been time it was 35 rooted , thats in a pot , ive filled up half the midlands at between 5-7 a time , wasnt fun when i started to hear that there was a supply of clones the filth were looking into and i was a major part of that chain hence ive presently bailed from clone production for other people , in other words its a bit to raving for me at the moment to even conceive


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Oh well nevermind just thought it would be funny to ask, and just so you know if i was PO PO your bitcoins could be traced and i doubt you'd be able to send anything without it also being easily traced, call me old fashioned a pint and getting to know someone is 10x better. And about the paranoia......rule no1, dont get high off your own supply


wtf are you on about?? weirdo


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I know theyre not hard to get, but whats to say i send BTC's and get nothing? And how much does an EXO clone retail at lol? And every clone ive sold to someone i dont know that well is always an EXO clone, even tho its really just a blue cheese clone, still very nice, but not EXO. And whats to say what you think is an EXO isnt really an EXO, too many if if ifs


your keeping me up now lol thats a good point but if you no what real cheese is i.e exo then u just no dont ya, im 31 and i remember smoking it 16yrs ago but didnt no what it was then, but thats the same weed ive grown for yrs now so u just no dont ya sharkkid, its a risk u take as much as a risk as meeting a random in a pub.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> last time i heard and its been time it was 35 rooted , thats in a pot , ive filled up half the midlands at between 5-7 a time , wasnt fun when i started to hear that there was a supply of clones the filth were looking into and i was a major part of that chain hence ive presently bailed from clone production for other people , in other words its a bit to raving for me at the moment to even conceive


I hear ya to be honest money isnt the issue, neither is the medium, just dont fancy asking ppl local my face isnt known and i like it that way


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> last time i heard and its been time it was 35 rooted , thats in a pot , ive filled up half the midlands at between 5-7 a time , wasnt fun when i started to hear that there was a supply of clones the filth were looking into and i was a major part of that chain hence ive presently bailed from clone production for other people , in other words its a bit to raving for me at the moment to even conceive


you wasnt always a posh twat was ya mog? there wasnt always a pool area lol what bank did ya rob then m8 lolol


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wtf are you on about?? weirdo


You shit the bed Ice ?


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your keeping me up now lol thats a good point but if you no what real cheese is i.e exo then u just no dont ya, im 31 and i remember smoking it 16yrs ago but didnt no what it was then, but thats the same weed ive grown for yrs now so u just no dont ya sharkkid, its a risk u take as much as a risk as meeting a random in a pub.


I hear you on that, but if you have nothing on you then you cant get done lol, and im one of these people you could be with 30 seconds and know im not hot....where im from which is met police area, there isnt a big fuss about growing. I got nabbed with 50 cuts in my car couple years ago, went no comment and got nfa even though i was bang to rights


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> You shit the bed Ice ?


lol,, no i just finsihhed up dia hard movie then i see this fuk nugget talking PO PO and he would know whos bitcoins wer who's n shit so i repeat






new avvy fo sure YO!


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, no i just finsihhed up dia hard movie then i see this fuk nugget talking PO PO and he would know whos bitcoins wer who's n shit so i repeat


I didnt say i could see the bitcoins you madman i was just saying sending something by post is just as traceable as meeting in a pub you NUGGET. An PO PO is universal i call them pigs moggys said filth my old man says rozzers WTF does it matter.

Another e-thug


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you wasnt always a posh twat was ya mog? there wasnt always a pool area lol what bank did ya rob then m8 lolol


im so posh i get the butler to raid the local post office , i wait for him in the limo outside


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

its the way of the thread sharkidd none of us wana meet in pubs or any of that old school shite, its either get with the thread or do 1 u have no trust in the thread and asked a silly question what sort of reply did u expect?


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> im so posh i get the butler to raid the local post office , i wait for him in the limo outside


lmao that jd still flowing oldboy? fuck nos why im up so late i gotta be awake early.


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2013)

Right, well I av actually just shit the bed, fucking green plays holy fuck with my guts, off for a scrape !


----------



## moggggys (May 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao that jd still flowing oldboy? fuck nos why im up so late i gotta be awake early.


4 glasses at roughly 6-8 shots in each plus a few shotz , ive been singing and all sorts of shit , the specials on youtube got me , the mrs was looking at me like im a cunt ,,, shes most likely right


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Trust in the thread? You lot crack me up you might be pally pally but your all strangers to each other. And if i was a pig do you not think i could just trace your ip? 90% of ppl growing on riu are doing it in their spare room so chances are theyre using their comps in the room next door. This shit is funny i ask a half hearted question and ppl start acting like im about to get the battering ram out


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Trust in the thread? You lot crack me up you might be pally pally but your all strangers to each other. And if i was a pig do you not think i could just trace your ip? 90% of ppl growing on riu are doing it in their spare room so chances are theyre using their comps in the room next door. This shit is funny i ask a half hearted question and ppl start acting like im about to get the battering ram out


not at all, many of us no each other in person thats where your very wrong, u may be mr bigtime and goodluck to you but most us here are just paranoid percey growers who maybe sell abit of excess, but paranoid percey grower who hold strains u seem so keen to get,

goodnight and goodluck with the clonehunt lmao


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 16, 2013)

Im not saying im bigtime im just saying its simple maths, sell an oz for 200 or buy a cut and get 250/oz, shit id pay 200 for 1 cut im not especially gonna lose sleep if i dont get it but i was on here posting another question in a diff section and i see this uk grower thread and thought id ask half-heartedly and its given me a giggle for the night. I got a banging strain of blue cheese which i doubt is that far off the exodus personally, but thought id give it a try. I understand the percey grower point of view ive been there, there was a time when i was scared to post on here at all let alone put pics up etc, but at the end of the day were talking about 1 cut not 10kg. anyway good night all thanks for the light reading if i got time ill be back on more often and get my post count up and get more 'trusted' lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Trust in the thread? You lot crack me up you might be pally pally but your all strangers to each other. And if i was a pig do you not think i could just trace your ip? 90% of ppl growing on riu are doing it in their spare room so chances are theyre using their comps in the room next door. This shit is funny i ask a half hearted question and ppl start acting like im about to get the battering ram out


look fukugget, u cant trace no cunts ip since most the geezers on here ive set up with a vpn tunnel so gtf scare mongering also the site has location ervices disbaled so that cant happen either, ip tracking is disabled, its aweed site you crank u really think ther gunna have ip trace enabled? lol u go get a warrent and go into the ACP on here search any memeber and look in the box wat says IP i garunfuckingtee you the box is empty,,

so plz dont start the techno blah blah talk wile im not in bed coz as far as that shit goes, IM THE FUCKING DADDY






now im reading how to report sambo for spoonlicking stop disturbing me,, im starting to feel all sexy looking at his bald napper LMAOOOOO

and aye my spellings gash but i cvan code java,ajax and whatnot rather well so dont let my grammer and spelling fool you

anyways u wanna meet and buy a few z of me or what??







im not angry at ya mate, i undertsnad yer a nnew memebr trying to sound mohammed im ard bruce lee but calm down a lil bit never mention the popo word and talk about tracing and tracking or belive me your gunna leave faster than u came in,, and thats by you not wanting to come bak...trust

night bitches


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> half the price of coke and double the chance of dying... its fucking plant food lmao,, for plants so unless your a tree ur not gunna do well,
> 
> infact has anyone actualy used the stuff for plants?
> 
> ...


the limiting factor to plant growth wen tha light is optimized is CO2, so there is a light saturation point beyond which additional light will start fukin wiv growth...but its quite a lot of light an I get a tiny bit o light burn which tells me that variable is optimised...wiv normal fresh air an light the target to aim for ...as Del looks like e gannin fer...is 1 gram dried bud per watt of light but ya can do even bttr than yhat wiv fancy shit, soo wiv 1200 w aim fer a key....nice..even half is not bad..$£


----------



## indikat (May 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2659344
> 
> i forgot , no-one noticed the boost bong , its a virgin waiting for its tie to come , felt a proper cunt the other day when mr heating showed up , ive hit everywhere with fabreeze as you do and sure as shit he clocked this sat on the window sill for sure


nasty fukin worktops mogs thought ud av granite


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Trust in the thread? You lot crack me up you might be pally pally but your all strangers to each other. And if i was a pig do you not think i could just trace your ip? 90% of ppl growing on riu are doing it in their spare room so chances are theyre using their comps in the room next door. This shit is funny i ask a half hearted question and ppl start acting like im about to get the battering ram out


fuk man u didn't come on here wivout protecting yasel...did ya...ffs run m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

ahh see were making the new lads welcome again lol. fresh fish! who was that last one who was threatening to chiv us all up n set his staffy on us or something. he was a good one.

morning fucknuggets!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahh see were making the new lads welcome again lol. fresh fish! who was that last one who was threatening to chiv us all up n set his staffy on us or something. he was a good one.
> 
> morning fucknuggets!



morning

i thought i was quite polite considering how much vodka consumed lol feeling ill and gotta help move 3 peoples flats n house's today am hoping this bacon n sausage sarnie brings me too life...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

Haha in your own inimitable style politely telling him to jog the fuck on.

I was tempted to get on SR n flog snips just use the coins for other drugs rather then bank the profit, still ain't figured how to untracebley manage that?!

Get an egg in your butty amino acid works a belter for the hanging


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha in your own inimitable style politely telling him to jog the fuck on.
> 
> I was tempted to get on SR n flog snips just use the coins for other drugs rather then bank the profit, still ain't figured how to untracebley manage that?!
> 
> Get an egg in your butty amino acid works a belter for the hanging


i thought in my own drunken mind i was politeish lol

theres a market for the clones on sr a few over the time i been on there have promised clones then not delivered and the response in the forums has been good when they offered clones, dunno bout the traceable side tho, even some printers print invisable to the eye marks that can be traced back to the printer source i remember reading about it on there and the printed labels etc.

phew aparently all i gotta do this morning is look after the kids till shes signed all the papers then the graft starts, so got a few more hours to recover sausage,egg n cheese roll this time lol


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

the missus is away fer the week so I been smoking in the house guzzling wine an cookin food to soak it up, last night 5 small olive oil roasted spuds wiv 5 roasted tommies, 2 chicken breasts in jerk marinate salad, breakfast was leftover chicken taco wiv grilled cheese, salsa an avocado salad...soon it be beans on toast an frosties cos this Jamie oliver shit is getting a bit cba


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

fukin ell its nearly lunch time..


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look fukugget, u cant trace no cunts ip since most the geezers on here ive set up with a vpn tunnel so gtf scare mongering also the site has location ervices disbaled so that cant happen either, ip tracking is disabled, its aweed site you crank u really think ther gunna have ip trace enabled? lol u go get a warrent and go into the ACP on here search any memeber and look in the box wat says IP i garunfuckingtee you the box is empty,,
> 
> so plz dont start the techno blah blah talk wile im not in bed coz as far as that shit goes, IM THE FUCKING DADDY
> 
> ...


Listen you amateur do you really think you couldnt be traced? Im not saying i could do it but you gotta be seriously retarded if you think a vpn tunnel is gonna make you undetectable....theres hackers with 10x your knowledge who have been traced so stop talking shit fact of the matter is IF they wanted to THEY WOULD, regardless of how much you try and hide yourself.....

So stop taking the high ground all i said was they could if they wanted and if you seriously believe they couldnt then you are wrong....if you were talking about indecent images youd soon have PO PO banging down your door get fucking real...


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

Theres no argument but trust me when i say EVERYONE is traceable on the internet regardless of how much you try and hide, but were getting off the point now.......best thing is to not keep stuff in the same house as your computer....common sense, but as 90% of people are percy growers this becomes difficult. Anyway off to the gym, gotta get my arnie look going...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i thought in my own drunken mind i was politeish lol
> 
> theres a market for the clones on sr a few over the time i been on there have promised clones then not delivered and the response in the forums has been good when they offered clones, dunno bout the traceable side tho, even some printers print invisable to the eye marks that can be traced back to the printer source i remember reading about it on there and the printed labels etc.
> 
> phew apparently all i gotta do this morning is look after the kids till she's signed all the papers then the graft starts, so got a few more hours to recover sausage,egg n cheese roll this time lol


didn't realise that like. but it sounds a bit balls mind. why would epson or brother etc bother or do you mean the franking machines? still £150 to get a vendor account i think i was told. say you do psycho snips at say £30 and a fiver postage. been mulling it over but like i say how you get th money out clean is the big question, i guess i could just sell the coins.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> stop it kode im having flashbacks m8 my labouring years where deffo not like that lol i remember lots of hard hard work for 55 a day cash in hand fucking el i could smoke that in half a day lol
> 
> and deffo dont remember no free wifi or lappy onsite? llol


i done a job for 2 weeks everyday we had a smoke at lunch, mind you half the boys went to the pubat lunch aswell, but i got payed like 9 quid an hour for a 2 week job of sweeping and carrying shit around...


----------



## drgrowshit (May 17, 2013)

ha ha this place is 2 funny lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Lol wants to sell exo for £250, I'd be looking at £300 at least. Or shot it out in .7 tens and make 480 an oz! Not that I do.


350 lowest for the fancy cloned strains round here, even though the ppl sellin it dont know why its so special.....


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i done a job for 2 weeks everyday we had a smoke at lunch, mind you half the boys went to the pubat lunch aswell, but i got payed like 9 quid an hour for a 2 week job of sweeping and carrying shit around...


my labouring days where 13yrs ago when i was 18 thats what i ment by the flashbacks, it was fucking rough lol running wheelbarrows off concrete all day, putting up n bringing down scaffolding arrrrgh it was shite lol 55 cash in hand wasnt too sad tho back then.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Trust in the thread? You lot crack me up you might be pally pally but your all strangers to each other. And if i was a pig do you not think i could just trace your ip? 90% of ppl growing on riu are doing it in their spare room so chances are theyre using their comps in the room next door. This shit is funny i ask a half hearted question and ppl start acting like im about to get the battering ram out


 just because we pose as fancy growers dont mean we arnt all 15 year old keyboard gangsters showing off our internet ego...


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my labouring days where 13yrs ago when i was 18 thats what i ment by the flashbacks, it was fucking rough lol running wheelbarrows off concrete all day, putting up n bringing down scaffolding arrrrgh it was shite lol 55 cash in hand wasnt too sad tho back then.


yeah mate i got 450 a week cash in hand not too bad but i didnt have any of the cscs card or any shyte, i need to apply for one to get another job, was alright cuz i got hooked up on that last one by a mate, he just never mentioned the cscs card and its was fine, but now you gotta have all that saftey shyte for just standing on a building site.
yeah rough mate i was in bed by 8pm almost everyday i worked.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

right boys am away to claim my taxpayers money lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> didn't realise that like. but it sounds a bit balls mind. why would epson or brother etc bother or do you mean the franking machines? still £150 to get a vendor account i think i was told. say you do psycho snips at say £30 and a fiver postage. been mulling it over but like i say how you get th money out clean is the big question, i guess i could just sell the coins.


yellow dot tracking its called http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=psy-ab&q=yellow+dot+tracking&oq=yellow+dot+tr&gs_l=serp.1.2.0j0i22i30l3.2075.7546.0.10708.13.13.0.0.0.0.669.3802.0j1j10j5-2.13.0...0.0...1c.1.12.psy-ab.tsV4iCApYZE&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=5d5119dcaa8d8f1a&biw=1366&bih=667

getting the money out clean is obviously doable cause of the amount of people already doing it, but it aint all that easy from what ive read just using the coins to buy other stuff or selling the coins to friends etc is prob the easiest option.

say you did it and then had plenty of coins in your sr account, u can transfer them coins to other sr account instantly no waiting for them or worrying bout it, plus because the clones aint really costing you a great deal u could easily uncut bitcoin prices when selling them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

crafty cnuts.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Listen you amateur do you really think you couldnt be traced? Im not saying i could do it but you gotta be seriously retarded if you think a vpn tunnel is gonna make you undetectable....theres hackers with 10x your knowledge who have been traced so stop talking shit fact of the matter is IF they wanted to THEY WOULD, regardless of how much you try and hide yourself.....
> 
> So stop taking the high ground all i said was they could if they wanted and if you seriously believe they couldnt then you are wrong....if you were talking about indecent images youd soon have PO PO banging down your door get fucking real...


u sound like u been threw an education machine wiv yer high ground, correct grammar and syntax in order, missed a few commas like but a B- none the less


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ive deffo overdone it, the tacos hadn't quite gone down but the fukin clock don't lie..it says lnchtime known that since I was 3, so again ive got this slow roasting idea goin...max taste min effort, this time it was spiced sweet potatoes with caramelised onion tomatos grass fed steak ribeye blackened on the ouside like smoked salmon on the inside, bottle of Chianti wivout Jodie fosters liver an nothing to do cept sit here an get high an drink wine an chat shit, no more strait peeps to deal wiv till tues....nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/317795-whats-dinner-tonight.html


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Oh well nevermind just thought it would be funny to ask, and just so you know if i was PO PO your bitcoins could be traced and i doubt you'd be able to send anything without it also being easily traced, call me old fashioned a pint and getting to know someone is 10x better. And about the paranoia......rule no1, dont get high off your own supply


Pretty stupid comment when a lot, if not most people grow to support themselves.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/317795-whats-dinner-tonight.html


Don I mit av to go fer a curry, u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

i'm away to http://www.panhaggerty.com/ with the lass. early bird menu is 3 courses for like 16 bar or so.

EDIT: that's a thread link btw


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

OOh Yeah, wats this don't get high on yer own supply scarface shite....wat u gonna grow shit an buy sum1 elses, or do u think pot makes u paranoid ffs. Truth is u need weed to grow weed end of


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

thank fully i have a little 

View attachment 2660279View attachment 2660280View attachment 2660281


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm away to http://www.panhaggerty.com/ with the lass. early bird menu is 3 courses for like 16 bar or so.
> 
> EDIT: that's a thread link btw


looks gud mate that salmon wiv a scallop is lookin gud very reasonable that would set u back £15 as a starter in London fukin place


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm away to http://www.panhaggerty.com/ with the lass. early bird menu is 3 courses for like 16 bar or so.
> 
> EDIT: that's a thread link btw


their a la carte menu looks banging for the price. Where i work it's probably twice as much and half as good in terms of selection. Damn what i would do for that duck carpaccio


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

i'm into seafood but not keen on salmon. trout n bream etc aye. scallops n lobster i fuckin love.

aye the quality for the price is really good, the ala carte is pricey but the stuff on the menu looks well lush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> their a la carte menu looks banging for the price. Where i work it's probably twice as much and half as good in terms of selection. Damn what i would do for that duck carpaccio


aye i think they've a blue rosette or something from the Michelin guide , it pops up a note on their site when you land but they've got the actual michelin man instead haha


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm into seafood but not keen on salmon. trout n bream etc aye. scallops n lobster i fuckin love.
> 
> aye the quality for the price is really good, the ala carte is pricey but the stuff on the menu looks well lush.


yeah man the salmon is usually farmed an tastes fishy, the lobsters an scallops r wild so shud be bangin...no washin up either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

aye, i've actually been to a salmon farm where they feed em different coloured pellets to make them pinker or less as required. load of bollocks. 

my mates got a spot he keeps secret where h gets lobsters from. like a ledge they get trapped in when the tide goes out. you get a bit of rebar and literally poke them n angry them then when they gor for the metal bar you whip em into a bucket. i really want to go but he's keeping shtum about where it is.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, i've actually been to a salmon farm where they feed em different coloured pellets to make them pinker or less as required. load of bollocks.
> 
> my mates got a spot he keeps secret where h gets lobsters from. like a ledge they get trapped in when the tide goes out. you get a bit of rebar and literally poke them n angry them then when they gor for the metal bar you whip em into a bucket. i really want to go but he's keeping shtum about where it is.


nice, m8 o mine is a proper diver an gets big fukkas, not fer me mind, but he says he goes fer ones over 20 years old which r massive, he don't eat them either but likes fightin em mad cunt, parently the big crabs he gets don't die fer near a week if in the fridge an they walk off wen they warm up, sum peeps order em up them ask him to "collect" them as they cant throw em in a pot after they seen em move pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

fuckin ell that's mental. I'd be eating them if i was going diving for em.

I mind on seeing a lad in spain walk off into the sea with a speargun and flippers, proper snorkel n thinking he aint coming back with no tiddlers. I'm gonna get a good snorkel for when i go off to Tunisia later in the year. think i'd have bother getting a spear gun even in the hold of the plane lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

Hark at the technologically deluded cockney noob scrounging for an Exo cut. Lol, funny guy!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

So Yorkie's got a new job with an £18.000 starting salary, nice!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

congrats on the job yman.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

Cheers mate, although I said I didn't really want to work for anybody else again this is a good crack and I'm getting paid what I'm worth for once!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate, although I said I didn't really want to work for anybody else again this is a good crack and I'm getting paid what I'm worth for once!


its a job yman a half decent paying 1 too dont matter if your working for sum1 else again m8, what is the job if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin ell that's mental. I'd be eating them if i was going diving for em.
> 
> I mind on seeing a lad in spain walk off into the sea with a speargun and flippers, proper snorkel n thinking he aint coming back with no tiddlers. I'm gonna get a good snorkel for when i go off to Tunisia later in the year. think i'd have bother getting a spear gun even in the hold of the plane lol


when are you planning to go Tunisia don? i really wana go on hols this year has been a year now since me month in SA, been workin out me grows and should be able to take the missus n kids away late november but aint much sun around anywhere then, seen some really nice 1's in Tunisa but its too cold late nov, probably go to a canary island weather is still half decent in november there but would really love to go to the cape verde looks like a lovely hols destination fairly cheapish too.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when are you planning to go Tunisia don? i really wana go on hols this year has been a year now since me month in SA, been workin out me grows and should be able to take the missus n kids away late november but aint much sun around anywhere then seen some really nice 1's in Tunisa but its too cold late nov, probably go to a canary island weather is still half decent in november there but would really love to go to the cape verde looks like a lovely hols destination fairly cheapish too.


m8 thers deals to be had In Jamaica like 3 shitty stars all inclusive...jerk chicken n red stripe fer the family, my missus nearly talked us into it cos I ent had a hol fer 3 years cos I ent needed one wiv all this gange, and Jamaica mus be a right lauh an well hot, prolly don't no wat good weed is imfao


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> m8 thers deals to be had In Jamaica like 3 shitty stars all inclusive...jerk chicken n red stripe fer the family, my missus nearly talked us into it cos I ent had a hol fer 3 years cos I ent needed one wiv all this gange, and Jamaica mus be a right lauh an well hot, prolly don't no wat good weed is imfao


already had a look at jamaica n read alot of reviews fuck all that tipping especially on a all inclusive lol plus i got a 1 yr old boy n 3yr girl will be there 1st hols bit worried bout em getting ill or something n being so far away, at least with the canary islands most are like mini england lol and temp are low to mid 20s in late nov wouldnt be my first choice, would really like to go to the cape verde its a group of islands off west africa fuck all on them but mega hotels and carribean like beaches but same again bit far out.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hark at the technologically deluded cockney noob scrounging for an Exo cut. Lol, funny guy!


Technology deluded? You are deluded if you think anyone can surf the net 100% anonymously. And im not scrounging for anything if i wanted it id get it, but theres a saying, if its not broken dont fix it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what is the job if ya dont mind me asking?


Assistant manager of a kids play centre!
Rope climbing frames, ball pools and toddlers is where I'm at for a while, lol.

I applied for the managers position but got the assistant with somebody as the manager from within the company already, it's pretty much going to be my branch in the future but the bird who owns the company wasn't about to let someone she doesn't really know from Adam loose with her keys and safe from day 1!
It's an 'adult friendly' kids play centre so in the not too distant future we'll be looking to get a bar fitted and serve good steak and such, it's quite a unique concept having a glass of red with your fillet as the kids play in the ball pool!


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

Assiatant manager and you only get 18k....thats why i live in london lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Assistant manager of a kids play centre!
> Rope climbing frames, ball pools and toddlers is where I'm at for a while, lol.
> 
> I applied for the managers position but got the assistant with somebody as the manager from within the company already, it's pretty much going to be my branch in the future but the bird who owns the company wasn't about to let someone she doesn't really know from Adam loose with her keys and safe from day 1!
> It's an 'adult friendly' kids play centre so in the not too distant future we'll be looking to get a bar fitted and serve good steak and such, it's quite a unique concept having a glass of red with your fillet as the kids play in the ball pool!


sound pretty sweet yman, there a few of them places in bucks where i am fucking huge they are and quite expensive, fuckers charge u to watch ur kids play? dont get that but spose its business.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Assiatant manager and you only get 18k....thats why i live in london lol


and pay silly money for rent etc not too mention its a fucking dirthole full with not a english speaking person to be found for miles lol im born in london lived there most me life but fucking hate the place.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and pay silly money for rent etc not too mention its a fucking dirthole full with not a english speaking person to be found for miles lol im born in london lived there most me life but fucking hate the place.


Yeah i know what you mean its a shithole, but there are nice areas, and yorkshire especially leeds bradford etc aint exactly allwhite lol


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> already had a look at jamaica n read alot of reviews fuck all that tipping especially on a all inclusive lol plus i got a 1 yr old boy n 3yr girl will be there 1st hols bit worried bout em getting ill or something n being so far away, at least with the canary islands most are like mini england lol and temp are low to mid 20s in late nov wouldnt be my first choice, would really like to go to the cape verde its a group of islands off west africa fuck all on them but mega hotels and carribean like beaches but same again bit far out.


I got tiny ones too hence tha need fer sum sunshine, I heard a lot about the cape verde islands, yeh an fuk tippin I wont be doin that cos I am not a stupid tourist cunt despite the ray winstone yellow speedos an sombrero....jus hate partin wiv that sort of cash


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah i know what you mean its a shithole, but there are nice areas, and yorkshire especially leeds bradford etc aint exactly allwhite lol


yeah wouldnt fancy living there either lol but as i got older really hated london more n more, im posh nowday buckinghamshire for me dear fellow lol nar its a lovely county i really like it, what part of london u from skkid? north,south etc?


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah btw the health care system in the carribbean is either based on the US or Cuba, both leading centres of medicine esp cuba so shud be safer than fukin Spanish canaries or potuguese verde imo an way bttr than any fukwit stoner uk gp ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Technology deluded? You are deluded if you think anyone can surf the net 100% anonymously. And im not scrounging for anything if i wanted it id get it, but theres a saying, if its not broken dont fix it


Anybody CAN surf the net 100% anon, you just don't know how.

The fact that you're here asking for the REAL Exo says you can't get it.

Oviously your shit IS broken otherwise you wouldn't be sniffing round here for a snip!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah btw the health care system in the carribbean is either based on the US or Cuba, both leading centres of medicine esp cuba so shud be safer than fukin Spanish canaries or potuguese verde imo an way bttr than any fukwit stoner uk gp ha ha


i had a look at cuba but out my price range im only looking to spend 10oz on the hols lol would love to go to the states but dont think the missus would be alowed back in, silly mare got nicked smuggling khat over there few years before i met her mind lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

Haha if you say so yorkshireman, theres plenty of ppl in my area with the cut but if i go around asking then my face is known, whereas at the moment its not and i like it like that, and if im asking on here its because im more than likely never to bump into them ever again, and im in east london thinking of selling up and buying in brentwood, need to be around here for obvious reasons. An this will cause more stir but ppl that grow exo for personal use in my opinion is a waste of a goldmine, like have your own goldmine shaft but only making jewellery for yourself, realise the potential. And about it being broken, haha thats funny if only you knew. And about the net and being anonymous, keep telling yourself that


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i had a look at cuba but out my price range im only looking to spend 10oz on the hols lol would love to go to the states but dont think the missus would be alowed back in, silly mare got nicked smuggling khat over there few years before i met her mind lol


I done dominican all inclusive for about 750 each and it was honestly one of the best holidays ive ever had and ive travelled a lot.....just my thoughts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Assiatant manager and you only get 18k....thats why i live in london lol


Yes but my very nice, only 12 year old, suburban semi detached house with 2 gardens and a garage in a practically gated community is only £525 a month!

If I moved to London and specialised in my chosen field I wouldn't be getting out of bed for less than £50.000 and still couldn't afford to live within 10 miles of the city.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i had a look at cuba but out my price range im only looking to spend 10oz on the hols lol would love to go to the states but dont think the missus would be alowed back in, silly mare got nicked smuggling khat over there few years before i met her mind lol


yeah Cuba can be a bit coolish in the winter, used to be el cheappo wen it first opened...local all inclusive wiv mojitos all day an fresh local food fer bout 400 pppw went there on a Russian airplane took 2 days, buti hear it is now expensive n shit...ooohh to b properly minted


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes but my very nice, only 12 year old, suburban semi detached house with 2 gardens and a garage in a practically gated community is only £525 a month!
> 
> If I moved to London and specialised in my chosen field I wouldn't be getting out of bed for less than £50.000 and still couldn't afford to live within 10 miles of the city.


I agree, but london is where the money is....and they have these things called trains so you dont have to live in W1


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

east london then shkidd i no it very well complete shithole but was home for many a yr, as for the exo yeah it is the most commercial of the clone only but the pyschosis with yes that extra wk flower time is the nicer of the 2.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah glad im not the only one that prices things in oscars


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> didn't realise that like. but it sounds a bit balls mind. why would epson or brother etc bother or do you mean the franking machines? still £150 to get a vendor account i think i was told. say you do psycho snips at say £30 and a fiver postage. been mulling it over but like i say how you get th money out clean is the big question, i guess i could just sell the coins.


mate u should deffo get an account like that sellin snips, id buy off u. sell snips and keep the coins to order urself all that expensive hash and, other fancy stuff you can get off of there, or just keep collecting the coins and run them through one of those coin cleaning sites.

buy a fake id, make a polish bank account and deposite into their then open up a few accounts and deposit a certain amount in each? i dont know just stuff i seen in movies.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I agree, but london is where the money is....and they have these things called trains so you dont have to live in W1


i member yrs ago a hot summer in london, the temps on the tube where above what its legal to transport cattle lmao and rush hour arrrrrghhhhh


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> u sound like u been threw an education machine wiv yer high ground, correct grammar and syntax in order, missed a few commas like but a B- none the less


id give this guy the d fucka b- he love a massive sloppy d


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate u should deffo get an account like that sellin snips, id buy off u. sell snips and keep the coins to order urself all that expensive hash and, other fancy stuff you can get off of there, or just keep collecting the coins and run them through one of those coin cleaning sites.
> 
> buy a fake id, make a polish bank account and deposite into their then open up a few accounts and deposit a certain amount in each? i dont know just stuff i seen in movies.


Not being funny but theres way too much paranoia on here, unless your downloading child porn or organising terrorist shit your pretty much safe on the net. The next best bet is buy a prepaid card and give people the account number to load it up for you, then withdraw cash from the cash machine lol, lot simpler


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Not being funny but theres way too much paranoia on here, unless your downloading child porn or organising terrorist shit your pretty much safe on the net. The next best bet is buy a prepaid card and give people the account number to load it up for you, then withdraw cash from the cash machine lol, lot simpler


lol better too much para than too less. wtf are u still doin in this thread anyway thought sambo was ridin u this mornin.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes but my very nice, only 12 year old, suburban semi detached house with 2 gardens and a garage in a practically gated community is only £525 a month!
> 
> If I moved to London and specialised in my chosen field I wouldn't be getting out of bed for less than £50.000 and still couldn't afford to live within 10 miles of the city.


no doubt these kids will be base jumping if they become regulars at yer new place


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol better too much para than too less. wtf are u still doin in this thread anyway thought sambo was ridin u this mornin.


Dunno who the fuck sambo is but you know way too much about riding blokes for my liking.....and not being funny but this is a UK growers thread, and as a UK grower I feel welcome, and have been welcomed with open arms by everyone, so thanks lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Not being funny but theres way too much paranoia on here, unless your downloading child porn or organising terrorist shit your pretty much safe on the net. The next best bet is buy a prepaid card and give people the account number to load it up for you, then withdraw cash from the cash machine lol, lot simpler


come-on shrkidd 1 minit your saying that anything is traceable and now ''your pretty much safe on the net'' ? lol

i beleive anything or any1 on the net is traceable but i certainly dont beleive the uk enforcement agencies have the time or money to bother with a load of small time growers hence why i feel quite safe posting away my pics on a weed forum, now meeting randoms in pubs to sell clones etc that is sumfin that dont seem very safe to me lol

oh and im sambo and i dont ride nowt not a bike maybe the missus on rare occasions lol kode i think is refering to last night when i was a touch drunk n winding u up.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> come-on shrkidd 1 minit your saying that anything is traceable and now ''your pretty much safe on the net'' ? lol
> 
> i beleive anything or any1 on the net is traceable but i certainly dont beleive the uk enforcement agencies have the time or money to bother with a load of small time growers hence why i feel quite safe posting away my pics on a weed forum, now meeting randoms in pubs to sell clones etc that is sumfin that dont seem very safe to me lol
> 
> oh and im sambo and i dont ride nowt not a bike maybe the missus on rare occasions lol kode i think is refering to last night when i was a touch drunk n winding u up.


Yeah im saying your safe, but like i said anyone is traceable, thats 2 valid comments, and were you winding me up last night i thought you were quite reasonable actually lol


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Dunno who the fuck sambo is but you know way too much about riding blokes for my liking.....and not being funny but this is a UK growers thread, and as a UK grower I feel welcome, and have been welcomed with open arms by everyone, so thanks lol


Dikshandykid or watevva yer bs man


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, i've actually been to a salmon farm where they feed em different coloured pellets to make them pinker or less as required. load of bollocks.
> 
> my mates got a spot he keeps secret where h gets lobsters from. like a ledge they get trapped in when the tide goes out. you get a bit of rebar and literally poke them n angry them then when they gor for the metal bar you whip em into a bucket. i really want to go but he's keeping shtum about where it is.


i used to work on a river helping paid customers fishing, was pretty awsome got tired of eating salmon and brown trout though, there were some massive freshers come into the river ppl catch 20lb fish almost weekly, was like hauling a silver bar over the bank for sure.,..


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2013)

Alright bellends, just got back from working away for a week to find the top of my psychosis a little crisp. Need a good 20 cuts off her so she's getting chopped up tomoro and what's left binned cos I've no room for her. The exo I only need a few cuts off so goina take what I need them I'm throwin down to someone else's to flower her next week. The first two pics are the psycho and the next two the exo, not lookin too bad considering a week ago they looked a bit worse for wear, came on pretty good in a week.

some fuckin reading on hear the last few days, see sambos riding the noobs again lol. Anyone up for an exo cut, get the £500 of Bitcoins at the ready lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah im saying your safe, but like i said anyone is traceable, thats 2 valid comments, and were you winding me up last night i thought you were quite reasonable actually lol


thank u, i thought i was quite resonable too the 1st few posts where just standard replys to any1 new asking for clones i got em on copy n paste saved lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> Dikshandykid or watevva yer bs man


I thought this was an english speaking forum?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> And about the net and being anonymous, keep telling yourself that


LMAO, Dude you don't know me from the next man but trust me when I say I know what I'm talking about. 
Iphone's with regenerated IMEI numbers, WiFi on a regenerated MAC address, onion networks and http servers are just the start!

You keep telling yourself it isn't possible while me and several other members of this thread continue to actually do it.




ldnsharkkid said:


> I agree, but london is where the money is....and they have these things called trains so you dont have to live in W1


Lol, which trains do you know that run at 4:00-5:00am!? You assume my specialist profession is a day job and you know what they say about assumption!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Alright bellends, just got back from working away for a week to find the top of my psychosis a little crisp. Need a good 20 cuts off her so she's getting chopped up tomoro and what's left binned cos I've no room for her. The exo I only need a few cuts off so goina take what I need them I'm throwin down to someone else's to flower her next week. The first two pics are the psycho and the next two the exo, not lookin too bad considering a week ago they looked a bit worse for wear, came on pretty good in a week.
> 
> some fuckin reading on hear the last few days, see sambos riding the noobs again lol. Anyone up for an exo cut, get the £500 of Bitcoins at the ready lol


see and theres me feeling bad charging you 25 a piece, now they 500 lol growers greed it gets us all.

looking nice mg they certainly recovered well, ur get plenty of clones of them.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thank u, i thought i was quite resonable too the 1st few posts where just standard replys to any1 new asking for clones i got em on copy n paste saved lol


I can imagine it happens quite often thats why it was a half hearted question but the shitstorm it caused is funny, if someone wants blue cheese cuts off me we can do the old fashioned pub way lol, and £500 worth of bitcoins is faesable, thats 10oz and your moneys back....


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Theres no argument but trust me when i say EVERYONE is traceable on the internet regardless of how much you try and hide, but were getting off the point now.......best thing is to not keep stuff in the same house as your computer....common sense, but as 90% of people are percy growers this becomes difficult. Anyway off to the gym, gotta get my arnie look going...


i dont think you understand, they can trace us yes. they need a warrent to trace you yes, do you think trying to get a warrent by saying, yeah he was lookin at pictures of cannabis online, i think we got ourselves a grower.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> LMAO, Dude you don't know me from the next man but trust me when I say I know what I'm talking about.
> Iphone's with regenerated IMEI numbers, onion networks and http servers are just the start!
> 
> You keep telling yourself it isn't possible while me and several other members of this thread continue to actually do it.
> ...


You are actually quite funny if you are really running iphones with regenerated imei's just to come on here you are nuts.....oh wait...shit...the aliens are coming hahahaha too funny


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i dont think you understand, they can trace us yes. they need a warrent to trace you yes, do you think trying to get a warrent by saying, yeah he was lookin at pictures of cannabis online, i think we got ourselves a grower.


Listen your missing my point, do i think there gonna bother even for commercial growers who use forums? No? Can it be done? Yes


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Assistant manager of a kids play centre!
> Rope climbing frames, ball pools and toddlers is where I'm at for a while, lol.
> 
> I applied for the managers position but got the assistant with somebody as the manager from within the company already, it's pretty much going to be my branch in the future but the bird who owns the company wasn't about to let someone she doesn't really know from Adam loose with her keys and safe from day 1!
> It's an 'adult friendly' kids play centre so in the not too distant future we'll be looking to get a bar fitted and serve good steak and such, it's quite a unique concept having a glass of red with your fillet as the kids play in the ball pool!


i went for a nursery nurse job apprentice, couldnt lkive with the 2.55 pay for a year before training was completed, did you have to pay for a disclosure form aswell since bein around kids, i did and cam through alright even with all my 50+ charges when i was under 16, even violent charges i still got the job, but turned it donw cuz of the pay.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Haha if you say so yorkshireman, theres plenty of ppl in my area with the cut but if i go around asking then my face is known, whereas at the moment its not and i like it like that, and if im asking on here its because im more than likely never to bump into them ever again, and im in east london thinking of selling up and buying in brentwood, need to be around here for obvious reasons. An this will cause more stir but ppl that grow exo for personal use in my opinion is a waste of a goldmine, like have your own goldmine shaft but only making jewellery for yourself, realise the potential. And about it being broken, haha thats funny if only you knew. And about the net and being anonymous, keep telling yourself that


wait till ic3 gets on u are gonna be fucked little boy


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> see and theres me feeling bad charging you 25 a piece, now they 500 lol growers greed it gets us all.
> 
> looking nice mg they certainly recovered well, ur get plenty of clones of them.


cheers m8, u wer right to charge me that anyway cos you never really new me from Adam and you gotta start somewhere, tbh I was willing to pay up to a ton for them lol. 

Once I start this run I've no room for these two, there won't be much left of the psycho by the time I take all the cuts but since I'm only taking a few of the exo it's a sin to waste it so ive managed to get somewhere for her, she looks nice and bushy too. Wht bout the bb m8? Are we looking like next week or what?


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I thought this was an english speaking forum?


ah c u is busted mr big weed growin fairymummyndaddyputmethrewuni..inglish tha ya cunt ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I can imagine it happens quite often thats why it was a half hearted question but the shitstorm it caused is funny, if someone wants blue cheese cuts off me we can do the old fashioned pub way lol, and £500 worth of bitcoins is faesable, thats 10oz and your moneys back....


Fuck the bitcoin m8, if you want them well go the old fashioned way and you can have them for nowt, would a pub around Belfast suit ye


----------



## The2TimEr (May 17, 2013)

sunburnt again jeebus! another corker here today in paradise 



plants last night, 2weeks 4 days flower


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Dunno who the fuck sambo is but you know way too much about riding blokes for my liking.....and not being funny but this is a UK growers thread, and as a UK grower I feel welcome, and have been welcomed with open arms by everyone, so thanks lol


except you come on here beggin for snips, your name gives it all away, get some pics up of a grow or go tell somone else about ur massive commercial op


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> cheers m8, u wer right to charge me that anyway cos you never really new me from Adam and you gotta start somewhere, tbh I was willing to pay up to a ton for them lol.
> 
> Once I start this run I've no room for these two, there won't be much left of the psycho by the time I take all the cuts but since I'm only taking a few of the exo it's a sin to waste it so ive managed to get somewhere for her, she looks nice and bushy too. Wht bout the bb m8? Are we looking like next week or what?


yeah mg all on time m8, they started rooting now i said 2 wks last sunday n wont be a problem sticking to that.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> except you come on here beggin for snips, your name gives it all away, get some pics up of a grow or go tell somone else about ur massive commercial op


When have i talked about a massive commercial op? And when was i begging? This is the problem with forums too many people talk shit hiding behind screens. And who the fuck is ic3? Is he the local e-bully? Get real and wake up out of your dream....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> You are actually quite funny if you are really running iphones with regenerated imei's just to come on here you are nuts.....oh wait...shit...the aliens are coming hahahaha too funny


You're full of shit pal.
You said it's not possible to surf the net 100% anon, I then explained 4 ways in which it can be done and I'm now the weirdo for being able to do so? 

You are assuming again, I don't re-gen IMEI's to come on here although I could if I wanted to. 
In this day and age there are an endless number of reasons why somebody would want to surf anon and it's quite easy if you know how, who are we to judge anybody's reasons for wanting to do so?

You honestly think we buy and sell illegal goods over the deep net using Chrome and Paypal? lmfao!


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

Oh and ive got pics up of A grow done in 2008 which is still probably larger scale than your on now, all you gotta do is search for threads by me, and that was 5 years ago.....


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Listen your missing my point, do i think there gonna bother even for commercial growers who use forums? No? Can it be done? Yes


wernt u just sayin that they can bust me for being on here, now ur saying they wont, im sittin in a corner in a paranoia mess, make up ur mind.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mg all on time m8, they started rooting now i said 2 wks last sunday n wont be a problem sticking to that.


Everything should fall into place then m8 happy days. All me fuckin m8s have fucked off on a stag do in the dam, wed-sun the cunts. I got a good bit of work that I couldn't turn down so I had to pass on the trip, fucking gutted to say the least. Got mesel a box of beer and a bottle of southern comfort for tomoro to drown me sorrows lol, if I can get in touch with me m8 that's away to find out wer his bummbles are I might have one or two of them too....fuckin sad I know but fuck all else for it


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're full of shit pal.
> You said it's not possible to surf the net 100% anon, I then explained 4 ways in which it can be done and I'm now the weirdo for being able to do so?
> 
> You are assuming again, I don't re-gen IMEI's to come on here although I could if I wanted to.
> ...


Again you go on about this surfing anonymously crap, so when you got full time pro hackers getting traced, lulzsec and anonymous, and you still think YOU can, your on a different planet


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wernt u just sayin that they can bust me for being on here, now ur saying they wont, im sittin in a corner in a paranoia mess, make up ur mind.


Your answer is in your question.....they CAN but they WONT, read your statement


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> sunburnt again jeebus! another corker here today in paradise
> 
> View attachment 2660484
> 
> ...


canopy is bang on mate..


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> When have i talked about a massive commercial op? And when was i begging? This is the problem with forums too many people talk shit hiding behind screens. And who the fuck is ic3? Is he the local e-bully? Get real and wake up out of your dream....


Sorry just assumed you had a 10 bedroom house all rooms filled with plants to the ceiling but ur camera broke, what im actually saying is get some pics up to prove ur welcome here. ie an actual uk grower, not what uv been acting like, a 15 year old child trying to impress with ur dribbling of information over weed forums


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Sorry just assumed you had a 10 bedroom house all rooms filled with plants to the ceiling but ur camera broke, what im actually saying is get some pics up to prove ur welcome here. ie an actual uk grower, not what uv been acting like, a 15 year old child trying to impress with ur dribbling of information over weed forums


Like i said, use the search button and you will see pics posted by me from 5 years ago....not hard


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Again you go on about this surfing anonymously crap, so when you got full time pro hackers getting traced, lulzsec and anonymous, and you still think YOU can, your on a different planet


i doubt nasa would give a police station the technology to hack a guy whos growin weed.
please ffs dont reply to me again sharkkid, next ill be busted for growin and chattin up a 14 year old online.

Also i think the evidence on growing is where they actually have to see plants, somone grasses, or the chopper sees ur house like a giant light bulb, but then again they need tipped off to use the chopper on you i think.

believe it or not, but searching the internet is legal for anything, till u watch child porn.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Your answer is in your question.....they CAN but they WONT, read your statement


wat u runnin ikdikkid


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

you have learnt to grow in the 5yrs tho shkidd tho havent ya? some serious arse stretch on them girls, u got plenty of equipmet tho il give ya that.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i doubt nasa would give a police station the technology to hack a guy whos growin weed.
> please ffs dont reply to me again sharkkid, next ill be busted for growin and chattin up a 14 year old online.
> 
> Also i think the evidence on growing is where they actually have to see plants, somone grasses, or the chopper sees ur house like a giant light bulb, but then again they need tipped off to use the chopper on you.


Ill even help you out

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/177081-well-al-b-fuct-its-11.html

As i said this was 5 years ago when i was a beginner....

An to be honest im not up for arguing anymore lets just agree to disagree ok


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2660543View attachment 2660544View attachment 2660545
> 
> you have learnt to grow in the 5yrs tho shkidd tho havent ya? some serious arse stretch on them girls, u got plenty of equipmet tho il give ya that.


Yeah thats what happens when you use shitty cooltubes, and all that equipment is gone, much easier to bag out a room and use wooden beams, and a lot easier to control temps, yeah stretch is gone like i said i was a beginner then and i havent stopped in 5 years so its come along way


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Ill even help you out
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/177081-well-al-b-fuct-its-11.html
> 
> ...


thats how we break in the noobies tho aint it, most of the time they comment here and are too scared to come back, thik thats the yanks tbh they dont know wtf were all sayin or the grammer in this thread is too bad for em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Again you go on about this surfing anonymously crap, so when you got full time pro hackers getting traced, lulzsec and anonymous, and you still think YOU can, your on a different planet


Ha Ha Ha Ha stop reading the newspapers! 
LulzSec aren't fulltime pro hackers and neither are Anonymous, that's the funniest shit I've heard so far this year!

They're rank fucking amateurs at best, pro hackers don't get caught because they forgot (or are too stupid) to remove the EXIF data from Iphone pics!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah thats what happens when you use shitty cooltubes, and all that equipment is gone, much easier to bag out a room and use wooden beams, and a lot easier to control temps, yeah stretch is gone like i said i was a beginner then and i havent stopped in 5 years so its come along way


this can also happen with ''shitty cooltubes'' lol they are no good for any large areas but 2 fit in a small tent much easier than most hoods.

its a learning curve tho agreed and them pics really where 5yr old il give ya that lol


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha stop reading the newspapers!
> LulzSec aren't fulltime pro hackers and neither are Anonymous, that's the funniest shit I've heard so far this year!
> 
> They're rank fucking amateurs at best, pro hackers don't get caught because they forgot (or are too stupid) to remove the EXIF data from Iphone pics!


bang on man jus another mossad psyop ffs , hackers by def don't get caught u bin watchin too much hollywood


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha stop reading the newspapers!
> LulzSec aren't fulltime pro hackers and neither are Anonymous, that's the funniest shit I've heard so far this year!
> 
> They're rank fucking amateurs at best, pro hackers don't get caught because they forgot (or are too stupid) to remove the EXIF data from Iphone pics!


Look we'll agree to disagree, but if you have a copy of todays daily mirror turn to page 5 bottom right hand corner and have a look, these guys took down the CIA so i reckon they know their way around comps, but like i said well agree to disagree


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this can also happen with ''shitty cooltubes'' lol they are no good for any large areas but 2 fit in a small tent much easier than most hoods.
> 
> its a learning curve tho agreed and them pics really where 5yr old il give ya that lol


Yeah it was a big learning curve, used to use aerocloners and learned the hard way, was only gettin 70% success, now bk to basics with rockwool i hit 99%, also ebb and flow tables, again learned the hard way, now its soil or coco, used to flip straight from clone, now give them at least 10 days veg, used to do a lot of noob things but god blessed me with a brain so changed a lot of shit and improved


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

O and another thing i found with cooltubes was the reflectors are dogshit, found my middle plants would outgrow the others, and without the time to constantly move them around it became a pain, and powerplant make some air cooled hoods that also fit in a tent and IMO are 10x better


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah it was a big learning curve, used to use aerocloners and learned the hard way, was only gettin 70% success, now bk to basics with rockwool i hit 99%, also ebb and flow tables, again learned the hard way, now its soil or coco, used to flip straight from clone, now give them at least 10 days veg, used to do a lot of noob things but god blessed me with a brain so changed a lot of shit and improved


yeah i think the basics work best, ive always been in soil and had a bash or 2 at coco but carnt beat the flavour you get from soil grows and clones just jiffy pellets and a prop very rarely do i lose any.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> O and another thing i found with cooltubes was the reflectors are dogshit, found my middle plants would outgrow the others, and without the time to constantly move them around it became a pain, and powerplant make some air cooled hoods that also fit in a tent and IMO are 10x better


they are shit for relection but carnt get 2 powerplant hoods in a 1.2mtr tent, thats why i use them 1200hps in that small space works well.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are shit for relection but carnt get 2 powerplant hoods in a 1.2mtr tent, thats why i use them 1200hps in that small space works well.


You run 2 in a 1.2 tent? Bloody hell you not get any probs with temps? Your plants look very nice never thought about upscaling?

Also the guy i based that grow on made his own reflectors for cooltubes with a rectangle sheet of metal, could you not do that? Would run better than the cooltube reflectors...


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha stop reading the newspapers!
> LulzSec aren't fulltime pro hackers and neither are Anonymous, that's the funniest shit I've heard so far this year!
> 
> They're rank fucking amateurs at best, pro hackers don't get caught because they forgot (or are too stupid) to remove the EXIF data from Iphone pics!


and if he knwe Anonymous are not a group, they are a name you can use if you have a problem with the way the world works, if you dont like tv license you can use Anonymous's name and make a video saying you are sick of it. hard to explain but anyone can be Anonymous they are not 1 group they are everyone kinda.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> You run 2 in a 1.2 tent? Bloody hell you not get any probs with temps? Your plants look very nice never thought about upscaling?


yeah 2x600hps cooltubes, work well cause so much light in that small space penertrates really good no popcorn buds, ive had 3 tents in the room before shkidd but my grow is in a block of 6flats and the room is only 10mtr away from the front door powercut n the filters go down and im nicked plus more than anything im a bottlejob lol would like a more secluded location n would deffo upscale.

and no not any probs with temps i got a high power 6'' rck blowing through them, but boy is that fucking thing loud sounds like a small plane taking off lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> and if he knwe Anonymous are not a group, they are a name you can use if you have a problem with the way the world works, if you dont like tv license you can use Anonymous's name and make a video saying you are sick of it. hard to explain but anyone can be Anonymous they are not 1 group they are everyone kinda.


They are anonymous lol, listen im all for peace and love lets chill out im not a 15yr old rudeboy from london and the more im on here the more youll realise that


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this can also happen with ''shitty cooltubes'' lol they are no good for any large areas but 2 fit in a small tent much easier than most hoods.
> 
> its a learning curve tho agreed and them pics really where 5yr old il give ya that lol


why do u take those 2 out everytime for pics, never heard of lazyness mate.

proves ur not a real fatman.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah thats what happens when you use shitty cooltubes, and all that equipment is gone, much easier to bag out a room and use wooden beams, and a lot easier to control temps, yeah stretch is gone like i said i was a beginner then and i havent stopped in 5 years so its come along way


get some pics up then of the current op then mate.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> why do u take those 2 out everytime for pics, never heard of lazyness mate.
> 
> proves ur not a real fatman.


lol i take them 2 out kode cause just get a better pic of em m8, and im hurt at that fatman comment i put alot of effort into being a fat lazy bastard lmao


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah 2x600hps cooltubes, work well cause so much light in that small space penertrates really good no popcorn buds, ive had 3 tents in the room before shkidd but my grow is in a block of 6flats and the room is only 10mtr away from the front door powercut n the filters go down and im nicked plus more than anything im a bottlejob lol would like a more secluded location n would deffo upscale.


Yeah but how many powercuts have you ever had? An i know what your saying ive been in some grows where if i get caught im looking at serious bird but this is one of the benefits of living in shithole london, theres so many crackheads the police have got their hands full lol....ive had 2-3 places get raided and never had anything come back i do glove up all the time but still think ive left the odd print here and there.....also like i said before got caught with 50 cuts in 2010 in my car and got NFA


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get some pics up then of the current op then mate.


Im not trying to brag about this or that and there is no real need for me to post pics, if it was beneficial for me to then i would, but as im here just to have a bit of banter ill leave it at that. As i said before your all strangers to me so whether you believe i grow or not is of no concern at all to me....


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah 2x600hps cooltubes, work well cause so much light in that small space penertrates really good no popcorn buds, ive had 3 tents in the room before shkidd but my grow is in a block of 6flats and the room is only 10mtr away from the front door powercut n the filters go down and im nicked plus more than anything im a bottlejob lol would like a more secluded location n would deffo upscale.
> 
> and no not any probs with temps i got a high power 6'' rck blowing through them, but boy is that fucking thing loud sounds like a small plane taking off lol


yeah i was reading about scotland, apparently there could be powercuts, because of some fuckup, i swear if i get a 600w and the powercuts come and fuck it up turnin on and off, ima be well pissed, you got a balcony you could put them out on, if i had flowerin plants and i got a powercut id bang them all outside, cant see in my balcony, well unless theres cia agents sittin on top of the mobile tower with binoculars ill be fine.

if it was that bad with the clone only smell then id probably chop safer than sorry.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> You run 2 in a 1.2 tent? Bloody hell you not get any probs with temps? Your plants look very nice never thought about upscaling?
> 
> Also the guy i based that grow on made his own reflectors for cooltubes with a rectangle sheet of metal, could you not do that? Would run better than the cooltube reflectors...


Fuck me and you have the temerity to complain about the standard of my written English when you can,t conjugate a verb or pass a particple innit


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol i take them 2 out kode cause just get a better pic of em m8, and im hurt at that fatman comment i put alot of effort into being a fat lazy bastard lmao


sorry man ill give u ur badge bag, just been usin it for free parkin HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> innit


 yeah famblad


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

good evening uk'ers 

day 31 of flower..................................
















..........................dont u just love a frosty bud ​


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> Fuck me and you have the temerity to complain about the standard of my written English when you can,t conjugate a verb or pass a particple innit


I wasnt talking about your grammar...it just plain didnt make sense lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> good evening uk'ers
> 
> day 31 of flower..................................
> 
> ...


your a fekking growing machine delv! always got the next 1 in no breaks very nice, what strain is it?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> good evening uk'ers
> 
> day 31 of flower..................................
> 
> ...


good shit man + rep if i can find the bastard thing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> bang on man jus another mossad psyop ffs , hackers by def don't get caught u bin watchin too much hollywood


!?



ldnsharkkid said:


> Look we'll agree to disagree, but if you have a copy of todays daily mirror turn to page 5 bottom right hand corner and have a look, these guys took down the CIA so i reckon they know their way around comps, but like i said well agree to disagree


Listen there's no disagreement, you are just plain wrong!


You said it's not possible to surf the net anonymously, I'm afraid the fact is it can be done very easy if you know how. 
Now you are going on about hackers getting caught yet there is a big difference between surfing and hacking. 


You make a statement, it has been explained that you are wrong in your understanding and now you are trying to change the statement so that it fits the agenda.
You're an idiot!


I don't know my way around a PC at all me despite running £3000 worth of kit with nearly 2TB of storage space!



Like I said, you don't know me from the next man.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

del this is Stunning fer 400w world class m8


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your a fekking growing machine delv! always got the next 1 in no breaks very nice, what strain is it?


thanks m8 im still workin with the critical kush atm but got a nice cronic to match her up with for next round 



iiKode said:


> good shit man + rep if i can find the bastard thing


its a gr8 pheno m8 dont worry about the rep lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the guy who keeps the yanks away, allways wins the debate and u know those americunts cant stand losing.... unless its weight haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> del this is Stunning fer 400w world class m8


have to agree with that, for a single 400hps it is pretty fucking sweet what delv is getting out of it.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 17, 2013)

i'll admit, i was trying to grow my current ladies in the way delv grows his, and i'm happy i got a mini delv look a like grow lol. ovo nothing on yours tho man great shit as always sir!


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> thanks m8 im still workin with the critical kush atm but got a nice cronic to match her up with for next round
> 
> 
> 
> its a gr8 pheno m8 dont worry about the rep lol


yeah it looks like it, you got any left over from last harvest or is that gone, woke up to a shriveled up plant this morning gave it some water, since iv been delicate with it cuz its 2 days younger than the other three, its perking up now temps are like 85 till i get my hood in a few weeks, got the shyte bidget extracor 2 inches away from the bulb and it still breaches 85+ nearly 90 last night, ffs i done f temps 29-33c it goes from for you simpletons.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'll admit, i was trying to grow my current ladies in the way delv grows his, and i'm happy i got a mini delv look a like grow lol. ovo nothing on yours tho man great shit as always sir!


yeah looks like u got a corner of delvites tent there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

Anyway's I'll see about getting you lot some pics when the sun comes up in about half an hour, it's probably gonna be the last you'll see of the bigger 'Two Toke Killer' phenos until chop time. It's a beast and is a struggle to drag in and out of the loft tent now it's started to change shape going into flower.


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

At Yorkie..as you know the mainstream media is very keen on perpetuating the impression that hackers are always caught, which as you correctly suggest is a false impression...or a storyline in a movie, social engineering etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3 k LOL LOL LOL maybe on paper but could build that far less than half that amount,, 2tb?? is that all?? really?? lol

just got u may have a couple gpu cards it aint worth 3k,, maybe if you wanted thes ame specs from a pc at pc world thats what they charge u but it certianly wouldnt cost that to build


anyways,, use this its free for the layman and it enables u to surf 100% annonymouse
http://www.hotspotshield.com/


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> have to agree with that, for a single 400hps it is pretty fucking sweet what delv is getting out of it.


i still think its the combo of bulb n ballast m8, the bulb im using puts out 58,000 lumens @ 400w ( 14,500 per 100w ) so @ 440w it will put out about 62,000 

this would be about 6890 psf.......................just about perfect lighting


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

hit 40k views for this year on the channel today, BIG SMILES


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

any seen that good day to die hard? worth a watch?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> At Yorkie..as you know the mainstream media is very keen on perpetuating the impression that hackers are always caught, which as you correctly suggest is a false impression...or a storyline in a movie, social engineering etc


Aye, the several billion pound a year industry that is carding fraud proves otherwise.


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> any seen that good day to die hard? worth a watch?


i was gunna get it the other day m8 its on the watch list


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

die hard is shit, and your comp might be powerful doesnt change the fact you can never be 100% anonymous, you are plain wrong, end of


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> i was gunna get it the other day m8 its on the watch list


perfect copy finally came out to dl the other day so i got, just aint watched it yet do love a die hard movie tho think im gonna give it a watch 2night.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2013)

its a real good movie althopugh rather short! dunno it may still be on server sambo if not u want me to put it on be about 5 mins

and he had to fit in yipykya muther fucker lol


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> perfect copy finally came out to dl the other day so i got, just aint watched it yet do love a die hard movie tho think im gonna give it a watch 2night.


you just reminded me of the first die hard game in the air port n stuff, that was class


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 3 k LOL LOL LOL maybe on paper but could build that far less than half that amount,, 2tb?? is that all?? really?? lol
> 
> just got u may have a couple gpu cards it aint worth 3k,, maybe if you wanted thes ame specs from a pc at pc world thats what they charge u but it certianly wouldnt cost that to build
> 
> ...


Sure you and me could build it for less but the layman can't, certainly not this clown who thinks LulSec are pro hackers and it's not possible to surf anon!
He's seems the kind of fool to let 'PC World' have his pants down, lol. 

When I built it it had 2 cards in cross fire, it cost me £1200 for the parts and about 10 hours of labour. A very similar rig at the time cost the £3000 I mentioned but that was from an online discount/made to order place in the back of some tech magazine, exactly the same spec Alienware (but with a different case and slightly smaller HDD) was £5000!

You could build the same rig now for about £800 but that's not the point.


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2013)

gotta go growers but il leave you with a real close up of the last round 
[video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
peace out n keep it green


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> you just reminded me of the first die hard game in the air port n stuff, that was class


aye shoot the chopper right at the start from twin uzi! lol,, i liked the taxi bit of that,infact i got a ps1 with that game i may have to have sum fun, but unfortunaetly the guns for odler consoles dont work on modern lcd tvs due to refresh or sum shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sure you and me could build it for less but the layman can't, certainly not this clown who thinks LulSec are pro hackers and it's not possible to surf anon!
> He's seems the kind of fool to let 'PC World' have his pants down, lol.
> 
> When I built it it had 2 cards in cross fire, it cost me £1200 for the parts and about 10 hours of labour. A very similar rig at the time cost the £3000 I mentioned but that was from an online discount/made to order place in the back of some tech magazine, exactly the same spec Alienware (but with a different case and slightly smaller HDD) was £5000!
> ...


i know mate thats what i ment you basing the value on what it would cost to buy as is new form a shop

maybe u spent 1.2k on them then but how much are they now!

lol,, its all gravy if it does what u need who cares, like me i just got a 2gb gpu card for 35 qwid, it aint the best but it does the job,. i do mostly video encoding so glu dont really come into it


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

Ok ok i give in you can surf anon......go to the internet cafe with no cctv...o and pc world? whats that a world of pc's?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> doesnt change the fact you can never be 100% anonymous, you are plain wrong, end of


You don't know what you're talking about.

It's is not possible to trace a mobile phone that has had it's IMEI changed and then been fitted with a cloned SIM, it's technologically impossible I'm afraid and is the very reason why they made IMEI changing illegal!

If I use the worldwide (encrypted) network of onion severs with a tool like the TOR browser to bounce my connection around the planet a few times I make sure I use secure applications with it then again, at this moment in time it's technologically impossible to trace me!

If I use a WiFi enabled linux laptop with packet injection capabilities on the network adapter to piggy back somebody else's internet connection right out of thin air then again, technologically impossible to trace me!

End of!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2013)

all so complex, my server comes with free tunnel just remeber to change your mac since every item that connects to the www has its uniqe mac so dont change your mac ur in trouble if u dont do it corretly

iphone 1 are best to change the imei,,, easily done but shhhh


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

I enjoyed die hard with a hard on ! , but then again I did av 2 cakes .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe u spent 1.2k on them then but how much are they now!
> 
> lol,, its all gravy if it does what u need who cares, like me i just got a 2gb gpu card for 35 qwid, it aint the best but it does the job,. i do mostly video encoding so glu dont really come into it


No 1.2k on the whole rig, you could build it now for about £800.

I only really need about 2TB to be fair, all my movies go hard copy as soon as they land if they're worth keeping.
The HDD space in my rig these days is used by game images and the stuff I've collected over the years that is too sensitive or illegal to have on hard copy (coincidentally there's a hell of a lot of hacking and systems info!), lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No 1.2k on the whole rig, you could build it now for about £800.
> 
> I only really need about 2TB to be fair, all my movies go hard copy as soon as they land if they're worth keeping.
> The HDD space in my rig these days is used by game images and the stuff I've collected over the years that is too sensitive or illegal to have on hard copy (coincidentally there's a hell of a lot of hacking and systems info!), lol.


for every hacking info thers better to find, real hackers dont nee dthe info they just know! but they do nsay nix is the best for that shizzle.


i just got a nice ssd for my OS fucking speeded me shit right up! well happy,, i reckon i got about 4tb? wen move im gunna just buy 5x 2tb drives and have doen with it,
most of teh shit i got is dvds, but ivebeen starting dvdrs and 3d witch are upto 50gb each, so aye ineed stoarge

anyone got riptide they wanna trade for sum other games?


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

What's an ssd Ice ? & were can I down a good OS to put on my comp, new games won't run on my Xp now !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> for every hacking info thers better to find, real hackers dont nee dthe info they just know! but they do nsay nix is the best for that shizzle.


No not really, even real hackers need to understand and learn how the systems they are attempting to hack actually work. 

The shit I have is mostly system schematics and extremely in depth tech reports (even I don't understand most of it), hacker reference papers as it where. There's no book you can go read that teaches you start to finish how to hack systems, well actually I have one like that but it's around 3000 pages long and is for telephone systems!

Although I'm personally only capable of using less than 10% of what I have it's all still illegal for me to have it and if it was a hard copy the pile of papers probably wouldn't fit in my spare room! So it's encrypted on the rig, lol.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> It's is not possible to trace a mobile phone that has had it's IMEI changed and then been fitted with a cloned SIM, it's technologically impossible I'm afraid and is the very reason why they made IMEI changing illegal!
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie you know your shit, but call me a wanker i still dont believe it would be impossible to trace you, but thats me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> What's an ssd Ice ? & were can I down a good OS to put on my comp, new games won't run on my Xp now !


PM me an address mate and I'll send you a copy of 'Windows 7 Ultimate' 64 bit or 32 bit the choice is yours, It's fully functioning and is also registered with all updates and verifies as legit through the Microsoft website.

Free and gratis courtesy of a disgruntled ex Microsoft employee!


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I wasnt talking about your grammar...it just plain didnt make sense lol


snot ow u say it its wat usay s'matters kid


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> snot ow u say it its wat usay s'matters kid


U got the cheek to call me kid? Theres 5 year olds that talk better english than you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> i still dont believe it would be impossible to trace you, but thats me


Then you're an intellectually dishonest fool aren't you.

Do you believe that it's not impossible for penguins to fly too?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> any seen that good day to die hard? worth a watch?


funny enough just watched a 1080p rip last night of it, not bad just another die hard film,a bit cheesy now, but the plot goes like this.
bruce willis goes to see sonin russia, bruce willis and son fuck up moscow.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its a real good movie althopugh rather short! dunno it may still be on server sambo if not u want me to put it on be about 5 mins
> 
> and he had to fit in yipykya muther fucker lol


 has to be one of the baddast moves ever tho driving a truck(chained to the heli) out the bakc of a heli to save his son.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

Although new games not running on your PC is probably down to your PC not being good enough any more Baz, not the OS.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sure you and me could build it for less but the layman can't, certainly not this clown who thinks LulSec are pro hackers and it's not possible to surf anon!
> He's seems the kind of fool to let 'PC World' have his pants down, lol.
> 
> When I built it it had 2 cards in cross fire, it cost me £1200 for the parts and about 10 hours of labour. A very similar rig at the time cost the £3000 I mentioned but that was from an online discount/made to order place in the back of some tech magazine, exactly the same spec Alienware (but with a different case and slightly smaller HDD) was £5000!
> ...


sorry but breaking into somone elses house and using their computer/internet, is that not simply searching annonymsly ffs spelling is fucked annonyms annonimus anno fuck it


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Although new games not running on your PC is probably down to your PC not being good enough any more Baz, not the OS.


i was thinking that and i dont no a great deal bout comps lol what i do no is this windows 8 is fucking gash! i hate the cunting fing worst os since vista.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> It's is not possible to trace a mobile phone that has had it's IMEI changed and then been fitted with a cloned SIM, it's technologically impossible I'm afraid and is the very reason why they made IMEI changing illegal!
> 
> ...


ur gonna have to teach me all that phone being annonimus ffs, i havnt had a phone in years, i know it sounds daft but honestly i dont want one because of the new satnav shit in them i facebook and it says which town im in ffs i dont want that shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sorry but breaking into somone elses house and using their computer/internet, is that not simply searching annonymsly ffs spelling is fucked annonyms annonimus anno fuck it


Touche! You really are thinking outside the box today mate, lol.

The WiFi laptop thing saves you having to actually go round and kick their door in to get to the connection though!.....



newuserlol said:


> i was thinking that and i dont no a great deal bout comps lol what i do no is this windows 8 is fucking gash! i hate the cunting fing worst os since vista.


It depends on what you want to use it for, I don't have 8 installed yet but I will as it's actually technically better than any OS so far and I would get an average of a 3% increase in game speed across the board.

If you're just a regular PC user/web browser then it's supposed to be annoying as fuck.
They fucked up by making the two interfaces for PC's and tablets in the same OS, epic fail right there.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PM me an address mate and I'll send you a copy of 'Windows 7 Ultimate' 64 bit or 32 bit the choice is yours, It's fully functioning and is also registered with all updates and verifies as legit through the Microsoft website.
> 
> Free and gratis courtesy of a disgruntled ex Microsoft employee!


i know the offer wasnt for me, but ill blow you for it...


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Touche! You really are thinking outside the box today mate, lol.
> 
> The WiFi laptop thing saves you having to actually go round and kick their door in to get to the connection though!.....
> 
> ...


yeah, my brother knows some shit on how to be untracable, he does allsorts hackin his ipod so he can change everything, hacking his kindle, and last week he was controlling the computer with his fuckin ipod, i was tryin to move the mouse and it was going all over, then i hear a chuckle in the background, so i stood up and round house kicked him in his midget face.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ur gonna have to teach me all that phone being annonimus ffs, i havnt had a phone in years, i know it sounds daft but honestly i dont want one because of the new satnav shit in them i facebook and it says which town im in ffs i dont want that shit.


Use an old burner phone for calls and only FB when on a PC.

Get yourself the cheapest working Iphone 1st gen you can find and then get in touch with either me or IC3, IC3 being your best bet cos he's done a couple I think.
It's not hard though, 20 mins job done.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It depends on what you want to use it for, I don't have 8 installed yet but I will as it's actually technically better than any OS so far and I would get an average of a 3% increase in game speed across the board.
> 
> If you're just a regular PC user/web browser then it's supposed to be annoying as fuck.
> They fucked up by making the two interfaces for PC's and tablets in the same OS, epic fail right there.


its annoying as fuck, i really dont like it.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was thinking that and i dont no a great deal bout comps lol what i do no is this windows 8 is fucking gash! i hate the cunting fing worst os since vista.


yeah im on vista pees of shit, my spellins fuckin gone today, might have to actually start writing properly, or when i get a job ill get sacked for spellin lik this.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Use an old burner phone for calls and only FB when on a PC.
> 
> Get yourself the cheapest working Iphone 1st gen you can find and then get in touch with either me or IC3, IC3 being your best bet cos he's done a couple I think.
> It's not hard though, 20 mins job done.


yeah my mam has the 1st iphone i think, might buy it off her, or buy her a new one for her bday and just keep the old one, that will be in oct though, iv managed 3 years, think i can wait till October.

im sure ic3 will help me my skype boyfreind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i know the offer wasnt for me, but ill blow you for it...


Addy me up and I'll stick a copy in the post by the end of the week, it'll cost me all of about 50p to burn and post lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

windows 7 is what Vista SHOULD have been like had it worked properly, lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> windows 7 is what Vista SHOULD have been like had it worked properly, lol.


its probably about time i got a new os, that will clear everyuthing right?, ohh fuck passwords better get writing lol.

pc is old, slow as fuck got 2gb ram and fuck know 112gb hard drive
maybe this will make sense to you

Intel core 2Duo CPU 2.4ghz RAM 2GB there was something else, but it looks like a number that can be traced so i left it out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its probably about time i got a new os, that will clear everyuthing right?, ohh fuck passwords better get writing lol.


It gives you the option to wipe the whole drive or just install over XP, it's easy though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pc is old, slow as fuck got 2gb ram and fuck know 112gb hard drive
> maybe this will make sense to you
> 
> Intel core 2Duo CPU 2.4ghz RAM 2GB there was something else, but it looks like a number that can be traced so i left it out


Aye the Core 2 Duo is the processor, they weren't bad but @ 2.4ghz (speed) is not too quick.
2GB of RAM is bare basic these days, especially for running Win7.
112GB hard drive says it all though, lol. 4-5 new games would fill that completely, I've got 1890GB and I think IC3 has more than that!

It looks like it's OK for cruising the net and maybe watching movies on but shite for anything else.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye the Core 2 Duo is the processor, they weren't bad but @ 2.4ghz (speed) is not too quick.
> 2GB of RAM is bare basic these days, especially for running Win7.
> 112GB hard drive says it all though, lol. 4-5 new games would fill that completely, I've got 1890GB and I think IC3 has more than that!
> 
> It looks like it's OK for cruising the net and maybe watching movies on but shite for anything else.


yah man thats just what i do, think im gonna up my game now im gettin the 600, maybe even buy a snazzy pc, lmao you guys were chattin earleir, when im browsing i price things in how many oz id have to sell to get it LOL.

yeah av only had basic games onit so far, sims 3 is probably the only game i played on it that would draw the most out of the pc's power, but then i cheated money on the sims and soon got bored ffs i gotta stop doin that, cheating is so fucking boring but when i start i never ends


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

how was ya meal then don? i was looking at that menu for ages earlier thinking that lucky git, looked nice.


----------



## herbal crow (May 17, 2013)

hey i got from pick and mix seeds and breeder is dinafem : )


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

i see him post in another thread kode lol that was a quick delete u done lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

herbal crow said:


> hey i got from pick and mix seeds and breeder is dinafem : )


rather random and confusing?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i see him post in another thread kode lol that was a quick delete u done lol


omfg got caught, am allways editing / deleting shit, not to quick for the sheriff of this thread am i...

think iv almost gave myself away a few times, lucky the edit button is here to save the day.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

herbal crow said:


> hey i got from pick and mix seeds and breeder is dinafem : )


now just dont overwater it.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> omfg got caught, am allways editing / deleting shit, not to quick for the sheriff of this thread am i...
> 
> think iv almost gave myself away a few times, lucky the edit button is here to save the day.


lmao dunno bout that, im jus always in here when i got the net that is, has alot to do with yes my very uneventful life lol but also most the time im over the missus flat with the kids and its a tiny 1 bed flat so stuck in 1 room all the time and me lil girl is watching kids programmes or the missus watching soaps n shit so i stand in the kitchen with me laptop thank fuck thats over now, she moves into a 3bed house 2mora 7-8 houses away from my flat lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah man thats just what i do, think im gonna up my game now im gettin the 600, maybe even buy a snazzy pc, lmao you guys were chattin earleir, when im browsing i price things in how many oz id have to sell to get it LOL.
> 
> yeah av only had basic games onit so far, sims 3 is probably the only game i played on it that would draw the most out of the pc's power, but then i cheated money on the sims and soon got bored ffs i gotta stop doin that, cheating is so fucking boring but when i start i never ends


Lol, I'm the same mate. 
It's getting to the point now that I need to be driving a car (I can drive to an extent but haven't got a license) and all though my dad has just given me his civic estate for sod all (119.000 miles and worth about £600 but it's a free car) I want a 'Lexus IS200' personally, or the IS300 but with a manual gearbox (rare as rocking horse shit).

A full leather interior model with around 60.000 miles on the clock will cost me about £3000-£5000, so I take the £3000 and think "That's either 2 OK grows or 1 good one and I've got my Lexus parked on the drive" lol.

I've been stripping down my Yamaha to convert into a supermoto for the last 18 months and constantly think "that's half a grow to refurbish, when I come across a spare half grow".

This new job is a fucking god send right about now to be honest, I've been unemployed (although still growing) for 2 years and keep having to look at the contract sat on my coffee table thinking "You're going to pay me how much before review!?" lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao dunno bout that, im jus always in here when i got the net that is, has alot to do with yes my very uneventful life lol but also most the time im over the missus flat with the kids and its a tiny 1 bed flat so stuck in 1 room all the time and me lil girl is watching kids programmes or the missus watching soaps n shit so i stand in the kitchen with me laptop thank fuck thats over now, she moves into a 3bed house 2mora 7-8 houses away from my flat lol


fuck that, how old is ur kids, dont the coucil gotta move ya if ur overcrowded with kids n that.
my neighbor got a 2 bed flat 6 months before her baby was even born, the worst part is they live in a coucil flat, and i speak to the guy who lives there, he works offshore 3weeks on 3weeks off earns 6 grand a month after taxes, and they got prioroty over somone else, i suppose thank fuck coulda had a drug dealer abusing his kids move in next door. my street is full of nice cars, but they are all shitty coucil flats lmao, 3 bmw's on my street a guy round the corner has 3 motorbikes in a garage up the road, and 2 4x4's parked out front.

had a look 2bed house for 1500 a month with a garage, in my city but the bitch next door probably couldnt live one less, shes always got nice stuff 2 cars in a year, and a brand new 2010 plates van for a failed buisness she tried to setup LOL
nevermind accusing me of vandalizing their shit, ffs probably the woman with cancer downstairs livin on 100 quid a week.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck that, how old is ur kids, dont the coucil gotta move ya if ur overcrowded with kids n that.


boy is 1 and was born on my birthday lol and girl is 3 kode, council didnt do shit m8 not for a long time anyway but its housing asociation not council, same difference i spose anyway got a exchange but cost me 700quid bloke wasnt intrested until money was offered, same wk the exchange got all sorted out housing asc rang and offered her a house lol but it was a shithole so went with the exchange instead.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I'm the same mate.
> It's getting to the point now that I need to be driving a car (I can drive to an extent but haven't got a license) and all though my dad has just given me his civic estate for sod all (119.000 miles and worth about £600 but it's a free car) I want a 'Lexus IS200' personally, or the IS300 but with a manual gearbox (rare as rocking horse shit).
> 
> A full leather interior model with around 60.000 miles on the clock will cost me about £3000-£5000, so I take the £3000 and think "That's either 2 OK grows or 1 good one and I've got my Lexus parked on the drive" lol.
> ...


yeah man, im hoping after this grow, i can get a nice 09 plated rmr 125 motorbike 800 miles on it cbt for 100 quid and im ready to go anywhere at a tenner for 200 miles, that will be a big advantage for the mobility part, busses are a fiver a ticket, and taxis are for the rich.
sent you that email btw, hope i copied the emailaddres down right.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> boy is 1 and was born on my birthday lol and girl is 3 kode, council didnt do shit m8 not for a long time anyway but its housing asociation not council, same difference i spose anyway got a exchange but cost me 700quid bloke wasnt intrested until money was offered, same wk the exchange got all sorted out housing asc rang and offered her a house lol but it was a shithole so went with the exchange instead.


fuckin A mate, the exchange, hmm u offered money, im thinkin the same, fuckin get a flat with a mor suitible closet lmfao, aint that rediculus moving house for a closet.

yeah the council are bollox man, the posh people have no problem gettin benifits and houses after losin their shit, they should be helpin people in the gutters not supportin the cunts milkin the system, thats my opinion anyway... must av been fuming seeing that somalian family get that massive million quid house.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man, im hoping after this grow, i can get a nice 09 plated rmr 125 motorbike 800 miles on it cbt for 100 quid and im ready to go anywhere at a tenner for 200 miles, that will be a big advantage for the mobility part, busses are a fiver a ticket, and taxis are for the rich.
> sent you that email btw, hope i copied the emailaddres down right.


Ah feck to those Chinese shitter 4 strokes, get your self on ebay or trader for a 'Yamaha DT125R'. Fastest 125cc ever made and the last of the good 2 strokes.

Get the powervalve working proper and you can be pulling wheelies through every gear!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dt-125r-good-bike-not-a-ktm-yz-rm-cr-tm-/151044024280?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item232aece7d8

Anybody thinking about trying to race you would need at least a 2012 WRX turbo to even think about keeping up!


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuckin A mate, the exchange, hmm u offered money, im thinkin the same, fuckin get a flat with a mor suitible closet lmfao, aint that rediculus moving house for a closet.
> 
> yeah the council are bollox man, the posh people have no problem gettin benifits and houses after losin their shit, they should be helpin people in the gutters not supportin the cunts milkin the system, thats my opinion anyway... must av been fuming seeing that somalian family get that massive million quid house.


get a 1bed flat kode and live in the frontroom then got a whole bedroom for growin thats what i do at my flat, you aint even gotta go silly numbers to earn either 4-6plants with a long enough veg and enough light can produce a shitload of bud! 20-30-40oz depending on veg time and how much light u got and your still well under the 9 count if that is a worry of to you.

yeah the bloke had come see the missus flat previously and wasnt intrested but after being offered cash couldnt move fast enough the cunt lol wanted a grand but got him down to 700.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

I have an iMac (latest version) 27in screen, i7 quad core @ 3.9ghz, 32gb ram, 2gb graphics card. 1tb on board and a 2tb external. Love it, goes like shit off a shovel and has no prob multi tasking what so ever.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

ok fixed my plant that was dying, just found out those airpots fucking hell, when i was watering i was only watering half the pot, the bottom was dry as a mofo, so i guess everywatering is gonna be a watersports sesh in the bath.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah feck to those Chinese shitter 4 strokes, get your self on ebay or trader for a 'Yamaha DT125R'. Fastest 125cc ever made and the last of the good 2 strokes.
> 
> Get the powervalve working proper and you can be pulling wheelies through every gear!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dt-125r-good-bike-not-a-ktm-yz-rm-cr-tm-/151044024280?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item232aece7d8
> ...


its alright mate, im only gettin this cuz its 800 fot the lot never been used helmet jacket etc, and when im 19 in a few months, once i pass my full motorbike test i can ride a 400cc, which is what ill save up for, a nice fast 400cc, or 46bhp i cant remember.

next year the 125 will probably just be a dirt bike or summit.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ok fixed my plant that was dying, just found out those airpots fucking hell, when i was watering i was only watering half the pot, the bottom was dry as a mofo, so i guess everywatering is gonna be a watersports sesh in the bath.


Chedz and ic3 used to say the best way to water with airports is to form a well in the middle that way the water gets to the bottom before pissing out the sides.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

evening fuckers


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

just make shore u water regular n dont miss any with airpots if they dry out a tad then starts to piss out the sides, i like em but they do need more watering than normal pots.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evening fuckers


howdy dura, hows ya doin m8?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

I use root pouches, perfect little things man and easy to use lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I use root pouches, perfect little things man and easy to use lol


what are they msky?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> get a 1bed flat kode and live in the frontroom then got a whole bedroom for growin thats what i do at my flat, you aint even gotta go silly numbers to earn either 4-6plants with a long enough veg and enough light can produce a shitload of bud! 20-30-40oz depending on veg time and how much light u got and your still well under the 9 count if that is a worry of to you.
> 
> yeah the bloke had come see the missus flat previously and wasnt intrested but after being offered cash couldnt move fast enough the cunt lol wanted a grand but got him down to 700.


i never even thought of that, its so simple, im going all complicated thinking i need 2 bedrooms, lol 14 bedroom and sleep on a decent sofabed, good one u might have saved me alot of money, when i finally start renting, dont think the coucil will even look at me so its private or stay at home, think ill stay at home till i am financially secure.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Chedz and ic3 used to say the best way to water with airports is to form a well in the middle that way the water gets to the bottom before pissing out the sides.


It doesn't piss out the sides if you use the airpots the right way up, they do have a top and bottom.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Chedz and ic3 used to say the best way to water with airports is to form a well in the middle that way the water gets to the bottom before pissing out the sides.


yeah like they do for outdoor grows in hot countries, like deeper the soil close to the stem, yeah im only in these pots for another couple weeks, but in the 15L's ill have to do that.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It doesn't piss out the sides if you use the airpots the right way up, they do have a top and bottom.


yeah thats my bad, putting the plants in before i even knew how to use them lol, ill make sure then next lot are the right way up.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy dura, hows ya doin m8?


not bad mate, just sittin havin a wee drink with the girl and a few lines of ching


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i never even thought of that, its so simple, im going all complicated thinking i need 2 bedrooms, lol 14 bedroom and sleep on a decent sofabed, good one u might have saved me alot of money, when i finally start renting, dont think the coucil will even look at me so its private or stay at home, think ill stay at home till i am financially secure.


best move kode to stay at home m8 until ya got a few quid, and even then try stay at home longer lol wish i had. i often think when chatting with you theres no fucking way hes the age he is, but why would ya lie bout that lol your do alrite m8 your a smart lad.

whats happening on the jobfront u still looking? got anything lined up?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> not bad mate, just sittin havin a wee drink with the girl and a few lines of ching


how much isit for a g of coke down ur way, its like 120 for 1 gramme up here, or pple sellin u 50 sacks, fuck knows the weight never bought any round here, used to get some cheap and be able to double it though...

when i was younger, the guy i bought weed of of sold coke for 50 a gramme, i got a gramme and sold it to the older lot for 110 a gramme lol done that a few times, but as usual fuckin supply gets busted.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> not bad mate, just sittin havin a wee drink with the girl and a few lines of ching


what u up to nowdays dura? fuck ive laughed at some of your posts over the years m8 when u was on ya mad 1s lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah thats my bad, putting the plants in before i even knew how to use them lol, ill make sure then next lot are the right way up.


The 2 rows of nipples without holes cut in them go to the top, fill the pots up to the bottom row of nipples and this then acts like a bowl holding the water in place as it drains through the medium.

If it still pisses out then your pouring too much in too fast, lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> best move kode to stay at home m8 until ya got a few quid, and even then try stay at home longer lol wish i had. i often think when chatting with you theres no fucking way hes the age he is, but why would ya lie bout that lol your do alrite m8 your a smart lad.
> 
> whats happening on the jobfront u still looking? got anything lined up?


still looking, actually applied for 8 jobs(instead of writing down false jobs lol) within the last 2 weeks, dont sound alot, but 2 weeks later i go on the site and i go 3 pages im back at where i was 2 weeks ago so...

need to get that kicked in the arse before october, the whole system changes and i dont want to have to search for jobs 30 hours a week in a jobcentre type place, for the dole ffs.

yeah mate im hoping i can save, iv got somone i can give cash to trusted person, gonna try and get about 10k before i even think about moving, if i move into a flat i want to know im safe for 6 months of rent, then theres the leccy, bills food, job should cover the food n that, and half grow half job for the rent aswell, but thats a year or 2 away i think. 19 in june after 20th before 29th not gonna say exact date been smokin all day para as it is.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what are they msky?









Heres one in this pic of my veg tent.

that didn't work. Here

https://www.rollitup.org/members/mrskyhighatrist-584453/albums/grow-ing-30652/2657629-dscn0344/


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Heres one in this pic of my veg tent.
> 
> that didn't work. Here
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/mrskyhighatrist-584453/albums/grow-ing-30652/2657629-dscn0344/


what are they? what the advantage of using them?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 2 rows of nipples without holes cut in them go to the top, fill the pots up to the bottom row of nipples and this then acts like a bowl holding the water in place as it drains through the medium.
> 
> If it still pisses out then your pouring too much in too fast, lol.


yeah its too late now, but when iget the bigger pots il deffo remember,.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what are they? what the advantage of using them?


http://rootpouch.com/about
I've used them for over a year now and saw a massive increase in plant health and yield


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what are they? what the advantage of using them?


i think they do the same as fabric pots, but those look like biodegradable ones, they prune the roots, but i dont know if they do the same fancy thing airpots do with the nipples everwhere, but i suppose the roots will never turn if everwhere they end up is goin towards air to be pruned, didnt know how to say any of that so hope u understand this terrible description.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah its too late now, but when iget the bigger pots il deffo remember,.


I did the same thing when I got the little 1l's for clones/seeds and then wondered why the water just rolled off the top, lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did the same thing when I got the little 1l's for clones/seeds and then wondered why the water just rolled off the top, lol.


the joys of growing, its the little things like that, and how the bottom of my pot was dry when i thought i was overwatering at 1 point.

started feedin them 1/2 ml/L of biogrow and 0.25ml/l of calmag, since the first serated leaves are dying off now, looks like they got some rust spots aswell, so help the little ones out.

tbh i topped them all a bit early, and they look horrible right now, once the 4 new tops are out and growing in about a week ill get pics up.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

30 notes a g or a henry fora ton mate. quality is reasonable.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 30 notes a g or a henry fora ton mate. quality is reasonable.


fuckin hell, thats no bad, i was surprised when i lived in renfrewshire that it was 40 for a g, same with most of the lads that were from up my way.. i stick to weed though, seen ppl get fucked up on all those other drugs then again who hasnt, but yeah lsd, dmt and shrooms, thats the only shit id want to touch but not now when im young ya know, leave that for when am turnin bald, somthin to look forward to, when am in a prison guarded by a wife and kids haha....


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

30 a g or 100 a henry, spicy talc then lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

Ajax all the way lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 30 a g or 100 a henry, spicy talc then lol


lmao, one guy i knew used to sit in his house sellin allsorts, with a bottle of talc powder and all sorts to cut shit next to him, got some balls, his son sold some good weed though, think was the guy that got me smokin cheese for the first time.

life story for ya

i was in care since i was 6, move to a decent house when i was 10 stayed there till i was 13 got kicked out moved to a complete shithole, junkie on evercorner sorta place, ended up being a little shit hoodlum(was only there 8 month), don 5 month in a secure unit followed by 2 years of boarding school type for troubled teens lol, then home learnt my lesson on that.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao, one guy i knew used to sit in his house sellin allsorts, with a bottle of talc powder and all sorts to cut shit next to him, got some balls, his son sold some good weed though, think was the guy that got me smokin cheese for the first time.
> 
> life story for ya
> 
> i was in care since i was 6, move to a decent house when i was 10 stayed there till i was 13 got kicked out moved to a complete shithole, junkie on evercorner sorta place, ended up being a little shit hoodlum, don 5 month in a secure unit, then home learnt my lesson on that.


i dont really do it all that often anymore kode but use to be into it, last decent bit i got that actually looked,tasted and felt like coke cost 275 a 8th or 100 a gram, best coke i ever had tho was in trinidad and tobago 10+ yrs ago, cost 2quid for bout a gram lolol or south africa also has some nice coke but more like 15-20quid a gram 5yrs ago, unless you pay top top doller all your getting is spicy talc in the uk.

i didnt want to ask m8, but i thought u had lived a little your too mature for your age, not a bad thing but usually theres reasons for that.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

@Yorkie, you could be right there m8, it's 2 year old , bought from aldi , 3G ram , 2.9gh intel processor , I changed card to a nvidia 9800gt, been ok , but a few new games won't run on Xp !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont really do it all that often anymore kode but use to be into it, last decent bit i got that actually looked,tasted and felt like coke cost 275 a 8th or 100 a gram, best coke i ever had tho was in trinidad and tobago 10+ yrs ago, cost 2quid for bout a gram lolol or south africa also has some nice coke but more like 15-20quid a gram 5yrs ago, unless you pay top top doller all your getting is spicy talc in the uk.


yeah mate, watch ross kemp, in some south african country, he was saying the drug dealer openly sell infront of police they dont care, but it cos £6 a gramme, and he mentioned weed was like nothing quid a gramme or summit, how many people can it possible goe through before it gets to a ton a g.


when imlike moggys ill just build a fortress over their and have body guards for some cheap coke, if i was rich id try it but so far, wouldnt waste like 400 and 8th or over a ton a gramm

dont know exact prices where im at now, but if 120g is 15 grands worth (conversation heard by scum on the bus lol) then probably works out.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, watch ross kemp, in some south african country, he was saying the drug dealer openly sell infront of police they dont care, but it cos £6 a gramme, how many people can it possible goe through before it gets to a ton a g.


u ever seen his extreme world seris kode? theres a really good 1 in a venezulain prison openly sell crack to the visitors on visit days, when i say openly i mean tables of it like lil shops lol


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

my guy is the same fella ive been dealin with for years, when i was punting myself it was usually from him, his gear is always usually pretty solid. its above average. and in know he doesnt stamp on it coz i used to score from the guy above him.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> my guy is the same fella ive been dealin with for years, when i was punting myself it was usually from him, his gear is always usually pretty solid. its above average. and in know he doesnt stamp on it coz i used to score from the guy above him.


come-on dura 100 a henry or 30 a g and it aint been stamped on lmfao


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> come-on dura 100 a henry or 30 a g and it aint been stamped on lmfao




lol, no mate ahm not sayin it not been stamped on ahm just meanin its above the local area average quality.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> lol, no mate ahm not sayin it not been stamped on ahm just meanin its above the local area average quality.


that i dont disbelieve fuck u use to get into mess'es when u was punting it lol what u doing nowdays m8? u still at college?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> come-on dura 100 a henry or 30 a g and it aint been stamped on lmfao


lmao, i used to hang around with people near his way, that price is average aint it, pfft i was surprised when a q of soap was 15, and we are payin 20 up here, an the weed get decent bags the more south u go, 7g for 40 quid (2 years ago) of decent weed was fuckin good aswell used to know this guy on the way to the train station every week used to grab a sack just to get through school.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that i dont disbelieve fuck u use to get into mess'es when u was punting it lol what u doing nowdays m8? u still at college?



just finished ma first year at uni mate, off to september now, back on the tools , been workin back at the decorating for the last week, gave up the punting more or less, two customers left and keepin ma head down, got a grow in a pals house 2 weeks into flower from rooted clones. gotta watch maself coz ahm out on double bail.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> lol, no mate ahm not sayin it not been stamped on ahm just meanin its above the local area average quality.


last time u were on u said u had a few clones goin, they all rooted? got them goin yet mate.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> just finished ma first year at uni mate, off to september now, back on the tools , been workin back at the decorating for the last week, gave up the punting more or less, two customers left and keepin ma head down, got a grow in a pals house 2 weeks into flower from rooted clones. gotta watch maself coz ahm out on double bail.


thats good to here dura sorry i forgot it was uni not college, still not found out the outcome of that second bust then?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> just finished ma first year at uni mate, off to september now, back on the tools , been workin back at the decorating for the last week, gave up the punting more or less, two customers left and keepin ma head down, got a grow in a pals house 2 weeks into flower from rooted clones. gotta watch maself coz ahm out on double bail.


watch out mate, next stop will be bighouse only so much they will put up with no.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

no lads , the case is up on petition(scottish law issue) and as such wont be a priority, theyve got a year and a day to take me to trial, no news is good news at this point,. im up in two weeks for the meat cleaver incident, ah just heard the cops statements yesterday, complete fuckin lies. 11 outta 12 clones made it, 9 in 7 litre pots, in coco, under a 600 hps tthe other two as mothers undera 250 fluro. small but fine.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> no lads , the case is up on petition(scottish law issue) and as such wont be a priority, theyve got a year and a day to take me to trial, no news is good news at this point,. im up in two weeks for the meat cleaver incident, ah just heard the cops statements yesterday, complete fuckin lies. 11 outta 12 clones made it, 9 in 7 litre pots, in coco, under a 600 hps tthe other two as mothers undera 250 fluro. small but fine.


you think they wont take you to trial in that year? i suppose what did you get caught with anyway how many plants?
and after that year it never happened?

i suppose the filth were saying u were jumpin around like a monkey chasin them then?, i had the filth at the door this week, answered the buzzer thinkin twas my bro and heard police, knees dropped, they came to the door (30 secs before has a small pipe of kief brand new pipe little thing) waited looking through the peeper hole in my door, answered knees were almost like jelly at this point, answered like a dick (but i answered the buzzer) needless to say it was about somthing unrelated to my shizz, and i only have x4 little uns under a 250, was keepin an eye on one of em standin outside my door, 7ft away from a grow, hopin he didnt hear the extractor and pop his head in to find pots, stems from last harvest, all sorts in a basin right out in plain sight, nevermind a ballast outside, wires goin into the closet ffs makes me scared thinkin bout it lmao


i dont know, anything bout law, but are u lookin at time for the cleaver incident? wernt ur mate there would he back you up, better that than u vs 12 pigs, u got no chance, unless you bubble haha not to make a joke of ur situation mate, i wouldnt wish that upon anyone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Yorkie, you could be right there m8, it's 2 year old , bought from aldi , 3G ram , 2.9gh intel processor , I changed card to a nvidia 9800gt, been ok , but a few new games won't run on Xp !


Ah right, so it is more of a compatibility thing then.

If it takes a 9800GT then you could still slot an improvement in it's place and up the RAM a bit, aye sling me a PM with an email addy and I'll email you back so you can give me an address and I'll send you 'Windows 7' no worries.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2013)

Bedtime, laters.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you think they wont take you to trial in that year? i suppose what did you get caught with anyway how many plants?
> and after that year it never happened?
> 
> i suppose the filth were saying u were jumpin around like a monkey chasin them then?, i had the filth at the door this week, answered the buzzer thinkin twas my bro and heard police, knees dropped, they came to the door (30 secs before has a small pipe of kief brand new pipe little thing) waited looking through the peeper hole in my door, answered knees were almost like jelly at this point, answered like a dick (but i answered the buzzer) needless to say it was about somthing unrelated to my shizz, and i only have x4 little uns under a 250, was keepin an eye on one of em standin outside my door, 7ft away from a grow, hopin he didnt hear the extractor and pop his head in to find pots, stems from last harvest, all sorts in a basin right out in plain sight, nevermind a ballast outside, wires goin into the closet ffs makes me scared thinkin bout it lmao


lol fuck that, thats 1 off the things i do like bout my grow location the other 5flats here are all old people have never seen police here in near 3yrs now, and they all love me cause i open doors, help with shopping bags etc doubt they would be feeling the love if they new i was growin above there flats lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

Well, no cake tonight, a spoon of butter in the hottest stag chilli I could get , to mask the rank taste !,instead , starting to kick in now, fucking evil stinking shit !, I always think of sipping the oozy scum off the top of Ice's gone off trotter is very much like eating this butter !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol fuck that, thats 1 off the things i do like bout my grow location the other 5flats here are all old people have never seen police here in near 3yrs now, and they all love me cause i open doors, help with shopping bags etc doubt they would be feeling the love if they new i was growin above there flats lol


yeah same here mate, whole street is alright, across the road round the corner 4 flats outa 6 were raided, but thats out of sight, but just one cunt related to somone in our block done somthing stupid about using our information dont wanna explain the situation, but hopin i dont get another visit, since what my common sense tells me is that they dont realy have anything, and this was all about last year i never knew anything about it, now im being q'd, but im not answerin unless its polis from a certain area i know they look the same but it says diff on the cars, cuz that will mean its the polis for the situation i know about not the feds comin to raid my shit up. hopin i dont have to intervene with this cunt related to one of the neighbors, bringin shit to the street, thats the 1st note of drama hes brought up to do with us, but yet hes known for creatin drama, bein dragged away from his kids by the polis aff his heed on h when i first moved here hes been fine since, actually introduced me to my guy who buys my harvest, and regular soap/whatever hes got in seller at the mo.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Well, no cake tonight, a spoon of butter in the hottest stag chilli I could get , to mask the rank taste !,instead , starting to kick in now, fucking evil stinking shit !, I always think of sipping the oozy scum off the top of Ice's gone off trotter is very much like eating this butter !


it dus taste shit hay baz, ive double cooked it a few times and it still taste pure rank lol what i have found tho is lemon cake mix hides the flavour much better than choc or any other flavour.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah right, so it is more of a compatibility thing then.
> 
> If it takes a 9800GT then you could still slot an improvement in it's place and up the RAM a bit, aye sling me a PM with an email addy and I'll email you back so you can give me an address and I'll send you 'Windows 7' no worries.


Cheers Yorkie , will do.


----------



## dura72 (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you think they wont take you to trial in that year? i suppose what did you get caught with anyway how many plants?
> and after that year it never happened?
> 
> i suppose the filth were saying u were jumpin around like a monkey chasin them then?, i had the filth at the door this week, answered the buzzer thinkin twas my bro and heard police, knees dropped, they came to the door (30 secs before has a small pipe of kief brand new pipe little thing) waited looking through the peeper hole in my door, answered knees were almost like jelly at this point, answered like a dick (but i answered the buzzer) needless to say it was about somthing unrelated to my shizz, and i only have x4 little uns under a 250, was keepin an eye on one of em standin outside my door, 7ft away from a grow, hopin he didnt hear the extractor and pop his head in to find pots, stems from last harvest, all sorts in a basin right out in plain sight, nevermind a ballast outside, wires goin into the closet ffs makes me scared thinkin bout it lmao
> ...



yeah theyre pretty much sayin i was doin the nitwit but their statements have few a logical inconsistences.....if im found guilty i'll get a good shaftin, probably a cpl of years but ahm hopeful ma lawyer will fuck them over so im not sweating it. ive a lot of potential back up factors for the case.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it dus taste shit hay baz, ive double cooked it a few times and it still taste pure rank lol what i have found tho is lemon cake mix hides the flavour much better than choc or any other flavour.


Pmsl it does m8 doesn't it ! It's fucking evil stuff ! , but I'm fucking smashed lol, so it could taste like crispy knob cheese for all I care lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> yeah theyre pretty much sayin i was doin the nitwit but their statements have few a logical inconsistences.....if im found guilty i'll get a good shaftin, probably a cpl of years but ahm hopeful ma lawyer will fuck them over so im not sweating it. ive a lot of potential back up factors for the case.


ooft, not good, thats fuckin serious, a year or 2 i done 5 month and was hardened by that ffs, i couldnt do an 8 stretch like sum cunts on this thread, talking of cunts where have they been. @shawny @IC3

i know it sound stupid but id, do a runnder if i was facin 5+ silk road fake id hopefully by then ill have my (bug out bag) ready with cash and shit, cus if i was on bail facin 5+ id be flying down south via not my car haha.
yeah no way im gettin locked up again, then again gym everyday for a year might do you some good....


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Pmsl it does m8 doesn't it ! It's fucking evil stuff ! , but I'm fucking smashed lol, so it could taste like crispy knob cheese for all I care lol


it a whole different stone too, what i found alot when i was making it all the time was you would wake up proper stoned after eating a load the previous day, not just groggy but fully stoned in the morning lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it a whole different stone too, what i found alot when i was making it all the time was you would wake up proper stoned after eating a load the previous day, not just groggy but fully stoned in the morning lol


this harvest, defo dedicatin some trim and shit to baking, is it as easy as makin cannabutter and using that instead of normal butter for cakes and stuff?

stoned in the mornin? ffs i want some.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

When I first started tongueing my mrs bum out I found the clay like taste off putting!, but I got used to it ! If only I could get stoned from licking me mrs arse out ! IDE be flat out like a lizard drinking !


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> this harvest, defo dedicatin some trim and shit to baking, is it as easy as makin cannabutter and using that instead of normal butter for cakes and stuff?


its gotta be the easiest thing u can make wit your trim kode simple stuff, but would advice using ghee instead of normal butter its the fat that the thc sticks too and normal butter is 82% ghee is 99% u can deffo feel the difference between the 2 and ghee u can use same as butter in what ever cake mix u want, id also advise a lemon cake mix just seems to hide the flavour better.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> When I first started tongueing my mrs bum out I found the clay like taste off putting!, but I got used to it ! If only I could get stoned from licking me mrs arse out ! IDE be flat out like a lizard drinking !


realy, u like a good rimmin aye, anyone else fancy a womans arse, alot of ppl i know allways say no, i say why not.
iv tried it, still not got there yet all of the girls iv tried it with discreetley rool over as if to say get the fuck off me lmao...


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> When I first started tongueing my mrs bum out I found the clay like taste off putting!, but I got used to it ! If only I could get stoned from licking me mrs arse out ! IDE be flat out like a lizard drinking !


i much prefer the taste of my missus arse than i do cannabutter lol but just aint that same buzz like ya say baz lollol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its gotta be the easiest thing u can make wit your trim kode simple stuff, but would advice using ghee instead of normal butter its the fat that the thc sticks too and normal butter is 82% ghee is 99% u can deffo feel the difference between the 2 and ghee u can use same as butter in what ever cake mix u want, id also advise a lemon cake mix just seems to hide the flavour better.


yeah, what about dose? do you put the amount of cannabutter/ghee whatever that the instruction tell you, as in treating the cannabutter like normal butter, or do you have to cut it with some normal ghee/butter.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> this harvest, defo dedicatin some trim and shit to baking, is it as easy as makin cannabutter and using that instead of normal butter for cakes and stuff?
> 
> stoned in the mornin? ffs i want some.


Lol like new said, fucking stoned half of next day too ! Or , if you're an old stoner like me , it feels like a bad hangover ! Feel dry as fuck , & also like new said, a different stone, more intense


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i much prefer the taste of my missus arse than i do cannabutter lol but just aint that same buzz like ya say baz lollol


these northern girls arnt up for it, suppose u shagged ur wife like 50000 times, a quick shag and leave in the mornin is probably not the best way to work up to arse shaggin.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah, what about dose? do you put the amount of cannabutter/ghee whatever that the instruction tell you, as in treating the cannabutter like normal butter, or do you have to cut it with some normal ghee/butter.


no i would alway just use cannabutter no normal butter and i would also put extra in, my last cake i put about 3-4oz of good trim and a half oz of bud into 500g of ghee, the cake mix said 180g i put 250g in, i then cut that cake into 20pieces and thought i would be fine on 3 pieces but i wasnt lmao i whityed hard m8 proper spewing n so stoned couldnt move lol thats why i aint making no more cakes never again, dosage is the hardest part with it kode.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol like new said, fucking stoned half of next day too ! Or , if you're an old stoner like me , it feels like a bad hangover ! Feel dry as fuck , & also like new said, a different stone, more intense


nearly 5 years ago now, damn thats ages ago, my mate went to holland rotterdam or summit, he sent a half ox of ww and 2 brownies over to himself, his gran signed for it LMAO, all i remember is that i was so stoned off that ww i dont even know what the 1/4 of the brownie i had did lmao.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i would alway just use cannabutter no normal butter and i would also put extra in, my last cake i put about 3-4oz of good trim and a half oz of bud into 500g of ghee, the cake mix said 180g i put 250g in, i then cut that cake into 20pieces and thought i would be fine on 3 pieces but i wasnt lmao i whityed hard m8 proper spewing n so stoned couldnt move lol thats why i aint making no more cakes never again, dosage is the hardest part with it kode.


Lmfao new ! I'm so fucking mashed, I tried tesco, asda & morrisons , couldn't get gee anywhere m8 !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i would alway just use cannabutter no normal butter and i would also put extra in, my last cake i put about 3-4oz of good trim and a half oz of bud into 500g of ghee, the cake mix said 180g i put 250g in, i then cut that cake into 20pieces and thought i would be fine on 3 pieces but i wasnt lmao i whityed hard m8 proper spewing n so stoned couldnt move lol thats why i aint making no more cakes never again, dosage is the hardest part with it kode.


i swear i havnt been that stoned since i was younger, need a proper hard hitter bucket or summit. but yeah think this harvest ima bake, im lookin to not be able to move till all my shits cured.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lmfao new ! I'm so fucking mashed, I tried tesco, asda & morrisons , couldn't get gee anywhere m8 !


you lucky bastard obviously not enough pakis in your area lolol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lmfao new ! I'm so fucking mashed, I tried tesco, asda & morrisons , couldn't get gee anywhere m8 !


surley theres a source online.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

if you could think of good recipes for lard that would be better, its the fat that the thc sticks too more fat content the better the cannabutter/lard/oil lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nearly 5 years ago now, damn thats ages ago, my mate went to holland rotterdam or summit, he sent a half ox of ww and 2 brownies over to himself, his gran signed for it LMAO, all i remember is that i was so stoned off that ww i dont even know what the 1/4 of the brownie i had did lmao.


Lol, get some made m8 ! I m stoned all night so it saves on about 10 joints IDE usually smoke & I can actually sit & watch a whole film with the mrs without having to go down shed for a J lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> surley theres a source online.


baz is just a lazy stoner theres plenty of ghee in newport and plenty of pakis too lol most supermarkets sell it nowdays if not just some asian mini supermarket but of course can be brought online too.


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if you could think of good recipes for lard that would be better, its the fat that the thc sticks too more fat content the better the cannabutter/lard/oil lol


im thinking cannabacon and a cannaenglish breakfast lmao hast to be tried?


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> baz is just a lazy stoner theres plenty of ghee in newport and plenty of pakis too lol most supermarkets sell it nowdays if not just some asian mini supermarket but of course can be brought online too.


yeah those paki shops with all the paki herbs an that i know of one close buy might see if they have some come harvest, if its realy as har as baz says to find


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im thinking cannabacon and a cannaenglish breakfast lmao hast to be tried?


lol i thnk don gt did or at least had plans too cook a steak in cannabutter yrs ago lol honestly tho kode it taste rank better to make the ghee or butter and use that in sumfin sweet like cakes.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> baz is just a lazy stoner theres plenty of ghee in newport and plenty of pakis too lol most supermarkets sell it nowdays if not just some asian mini supermarket but of course can be brought online too.


Pmsl you're right , I even send my mrs oout to work all day , whilst I get stoned & eat ! Ain't been out of house (or garden)for a fortnight ! Sambo, there's fucking alsorts down here mate ! Zulus , pakis , I couldn't even tell u were some of the stinking immigrants r from ! All I know is , it ain't a small welsh town anymore !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol i thnk don gt did or at least had plans too cook a steak in cannabutter yrs ago lol honestly tho kode it taste rank better to make the ghee or butter and use that in sumfin sweet like cakes.


aye am listenin to ya, iv wanted to do cookies, cakes, an all that for ages now, keep hearin u get mawled an tis good to get some green in ya a different way aswell, iv been smokin joints for over a year now at least a couple days every week and i cant get stoned off of a joint anymore, this harvest i probably wont post cuz ill be hookin over the bucket and spewin after eatin several cookie an that, i allways think i can handle anything, last week took a 3L cider bottle rocket bong, (bottle with a back to pull smoke) i took it but almost died, once u start coughin u dont stop....


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

Looool lard , fucking lard ! That should improve taste ! Lol sambbo , u just invented cannalard ! Lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Pmsl you're right , I even send my mrs oout to work all day , whilst I get stoned & eat ! Ain't been out of house (or garden)for a fortnight ! Sambo, there's fucking alsorts down here mate ! Zulus , pakis , I couldn't even tell u were some of the stinking immigrants r from ! All I know is , it ain't a small welsh town anymore !


are u serious? do u just keep afloat by sellin some harvest, or wut, i wouldnt mind being able to be stoned everyday without any worries

there aint much pakis or niggers round here, but when there is allways massive families, but i know in glasgow somwhere theres a street fullof em, i been in a car drivin down the street but cant remember fuck all about it, prolly had their turbens hangin off the powerlines n shit


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye am listenin to ya, iv wanted to do cookies, cakes, an all that for ages now, keep hearin u get mawled an tis good to get some green in ya a different way aswell, iv been smokin joints for over a year now at least a couple days every week and i cant get stoned off of a joint anymore, this harvest i probably wont post cuz ill be hookin over the bucket and spewin after eatin several cookie an that, i allways think i can handle anything, last week took a 3L cider bottle rocket bong, (bottle with a back to pull smoke) i took it but almost died, once u start coughin u dont stop....


im 31 kode and i only stopped the bucket 2yrs ago even tho i tried all sorts of expensive bongs etc nowt gets u as stoned as a bucket imo but just the harshness and the fact i had been doing them since age 12 i thought it was time to stop m8 lol

just make shore u put as much as u can afford into your butter and u wont be disapointed and id be suprised if you want to smoke on top aswel if so ya butter aint strong enough, seriously if you made it strong enough 2 slices of a 8slice cake will last you 8-12hrs.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Looool lard , fucking lard ! That should improve taste ! Lol sambbo , u just invented cannalard ! Lol


lmao its true baz, is just the fat content m8, coconut oil is a better option but ghee is just easy, lard would be just wrong but it would work lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye am listenin to ya, iv wanted to do cookies, cakes, an all that for ages now, keep hearin u get mawled an tis good to get some green in ya a different way aswell, iv been smokin joints for over a year now at least a couple days every week and i cant get stoned off of a joint anymore, this harvest i probably wont post cuz ill be hookin over the bucket and spewin after eatin several cookie an that, i allways think i can handle anything, last week took a 3L cider bottle rocket bong, (bottle with a back to pull smoke) i took it but almost died, once u start coughin u dont stop....


A big hairy bloke i know said that once untill he showed off & ate 3 of my cakes, after an hour he was flat out on the sette , rousing every so often complaining of "the noise" the poor cunt lost 2 days ! Lol


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im 31 kode and i only stopped the bucket 2yrs ago even tho i tried all sorts of expensive bongs etc nowt gets u as stoned as a bucket imo but just the harshness and the fact i had been doing them since age 12 i thought it was time to stop m8 lol
> 
> just make shore u put as much as u can afford into your butter and u wont be disapointed and id be suprised if you want to smoke on top aswel if so ya butter aint strong enough, seriously if you made it strong enough 2 slices of a 8slice cake will last you 8-12hrs.


nice one yeah, anyone know if u can make cannatea? iv heard of it, but only in movies and skins which is obv shit cuz in that show she has her weed dryin under a hps bulb, wtf and tyhe plant were flowering under t5's? wtf wrong again, then to top it off she had clones in with flowering plants? how is she flowering 7ft plants which i doubt are autos, under t5's and have clones which obv need 18/24 hours of light lmao mad at a tv show.

yeah i probably wont smoke ontop of that, we will see, hopefully ill be chattin when iv got them an tellin ya how fucked up i can get mysel, all tie mysell to the pc chair before i start munching


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao its true baz, is just the fat content m8, coconut oil is a better option but ghee is just easy, lard would be just wrong but it would work lol


You'll be telling me to cook it in cow shit next & it tastes like fresh clitoris ! Lol , seriously though I know what you're on about with the fat thing, I like drinking milk whith a spliff also , . . I think it improves it. I think sainsburys do gee !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> A big hairy bloke i know said that once untill he showed off & ate 3 of my cakes, after an hour he was flat out on the sette , rousing every so often complaining of "the noise" the poor cunt lost 2 days ! Lol


fuck me sounds like a good time

was that 3 whole cakes or 3 little cakes or 3 slices of a cake?


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> A big hairy bloke i know said that once untill he showed off & ate 3 of my cakes, after an hour he was flat out on the sette , rousing every so often complaining of "the noise" the poor cunt lost 2 days ! Lol


i gave some1 3 slice of my cake once same again poor fucker lost days and was then accusing me of lacing it with acid lmao


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i gave some1 3 slice of my cake once same again poor fucker lost days and was then accusing me of lacing it with acid lmao


when i harvest mate, ill pm u for that recipie defo want some of that.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> You'll be telling me to cook it in cow shit next & it tastes like fresh clitoris ! Lol , seriously though I know what you're on about with the fat thing, I like drinking milk whith a spliff also , . . I think it improves it. I think sainsburys do gee !


i dont fink much could improve the flavour baz, although would like to try coconut oil but seriously m8 that last whitey off my last batch has put me off for life i think lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> when i harvest mate, ill pm u for that recipie defo want some of that.


its all very simple just about putting enough into it if you can spare it? dst the flash git has never used trim for his butter only highgrade hash fuck that! would be passout time.

i member 1st time i ever ate it, was young and put a Q of soapbar straight into the muffin mix never cooked no butter, big mistake especially after eating all 4 muffins at once couldnt stop being sick thought i was gonna die lol then just passed out n slept for 16hrs lol if you do it right tho i.e make butter and dose it right its fucking wicked m8.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont fink much could improve the flavour baz, although would like to try coconut oil but seriously m8 that last whitey off my last batch has put me off for life i think lol


Lol , I think eating em every night is building up my toll orange, don't feel so stoned tonight ! Mind u, I'm still laughing my tits off reading these posts , sat here on my Todd laughing like some dribbling window licker !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its all very simple just about putting enough into it if you can spare it? dst the flash git has never used trim for his butter only highgrade hash fuck that! would be passout time.
> 
> i member 1st time i ever ate it, was young and put a Q of soapbar straight into the muffin mix never cooked no butter, big mistake especially after eating all 4 muffins at once couldnt stop being sick thought i was gonna die lol then just passed out n slept for 16hrs lol if you do it right tho i.e make butter and dose it right its fucking wicked m8.


yeah man, i would put some buds in it would obv depend on yield an that, but yea im deffo up for it now. 
this grow should be alright, hopin to get some dog and dippy ellsy in x2 of each and pray for females, cus theres no fems, theose i think am gonna do on 12/12 from seed, and av got x4 bigb cheese right now, that are nearly 20 days old, goin for 8 week veg then flower, me an shawny are doin the same, but i was expectin to hav the 600 by now, but have to wait till nex week or the week after depending on if i get this oz off bmr and resell it, puttin all my money into it for the next fortnight so i better not get raped, keep the escrow nice n tight.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man, i would put some buds in it would obv depend on yield an that, but yea im deffo up for it now.
> this grow should be alright, hopin to get some dog and dippy ellsy in x2 of each and pray for females, cus theres no fems, theose i think am gonna do on 12/12 from seed, and av got x4 bigb cheese right now, that are nearly 20 days old, goin for 8 week veg then flower, me an shawny are doin the same, but i was expectin to hav the 600 by now, but have to wait till nex week or the week after depending on if i get this oz off bmr and resell it, puttin all my money into it for the next fortnight so i better not get raped, keep the escrow nice n tight.


dont go outside of escrow for nowt kode, once u do you got nuffing to fall back on if problems, im off m8 add me we will have to have a chat.


----------



## newuserlol (May 17, 2013)

night lads im fucking pissed n me beds calling me name, the missus will be calling me a few names too in the morning when im all hungover n spose to helping with this move lolol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2013)

Going to bed, just ate six pack of frazzles & chicken leg & big bar fruit & nut ! Mrs going to fuck me tommorow ! She only just been shopping ! My boy just came down & was looking for the frazzles & chocy ! Lol , I'm going to hell !


----------



## iiKode (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Going to bed, just ate six pack of frazzles & chicken leg & big bar fruit & nut ! Mrs going to fuck me tommorow ! She only just been shopping ! My boy just came down & was looking for the frazzles & chocy ! Lol , I'm going to hell !


lmao, av been sittin here allnight demolished pringles, 1.5l of coke, yum yums x2, chips toffe crips god knows i should be fat by now.
i do a pathetic workout everyday and im still a little toned, even though i eat shit like that everyday, is that just an age thing


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Pmsl you're right , I even send my mrs oout to work all day , whilst I get stoned & eat ! Ain't been out of house (or garden)for a fortnight ! Sambo, there's fucking alsorts down here mate ! Zulus , pakis , I couldn't even tell u were some of the stinking immigrants r from ! All I know is , it ain't a small welsh town anymore !


Youre not the only gay in the village!!


----------



## indikat (May 17, 2013)

woke up covered in food stale wine hungover to fuk, vaguely remember a bit o argy on ere sumone don't like my English pmsl , why is it , usually yanks mind, that when sumone is being a dick... an one gently/politely points this out..we get ad hominem attacks usually based on ow u structure sentences or grammar n such....then I read Baz and his clay very funny post m8 btw u can makeur own ghee by slowly heating a key of butter till it melts and then just separate the top...fat..from the bottom which are milk solids an can be chucked easy peasy in England this is known as clarified butter which sounds nicer than ghee an u can watch delia or sum cookery cunt youtubin it. Cannabutter is fukin horrible/potent an we harly ever can be arsed to do anything wiv it an now I don't make it as the good trim goes on a hash run an makin it from fan leaves is low rent, have to say since getting a volcano vape 5 years ago changed thigs a bit for us, pretty mad getting stoned and healthy at the same time an the flavour is fukin wonderful...yesterday smoked fer the first time in months 5 js 1.1 g kief an high grade all organic papers an weed hand crafted no baccy ever kin poison..but I feel a slightsmokin hanover too which the vape is removing as I type...happy days of to get another card fer the nikkon an try again IT warrior that im not


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that was a particular pheno i had, i made a batch of pips, they went to billy and he had all rubber smelly ones. it's been refined a couple more stages now for entry to the cup and the rubbery pheno is less of a pheno and more of a background flavour much overpowered by the og and sour D which make it a frunky earthy yet sweet taste.


That makes it sound a lot better than burnt rubber lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

it is man. trust me. its just cos sambo's got a hard on for the clone onlies, and numpties will buy it for 350 a onion in places.


----------



## dura72 (May 18, 2013)

ahm not well at all, think ahll go and punch the mrs


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

cum bunnys?


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Blue pit - lazy trimming I know





















































Dog to follow


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

looking good vice


----------



## mrt1980 (May 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is man. trust me. its just cos sambo's got a hard on for the clone onlies, and numpties will buy it for 350 a onion in places.


I don't doubt it mate, I've been checking whenever I've got cash but their never in stock when I've got money. It's been on my to grow list for ages lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

I chopped the psychosis up for cuts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

Give it three months+ and they'll look like this


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is man. trust me. its just cos sambo's got a hard on for the clone onlies, and numpties will buy it for 350 a onion in places.


i actually really liked that burnt rubber pheno it was different and distinctive, other dog ive had didnt taste like that and didnt enjoy it as much as i did the rubber pheno.

ive got the fucking ump stupid cunting postman has delivered my drugs next door! was only cause i see him in the street and asked if he had delivered to my address yet that the mongo then told me he had posted next door by mistake! and the fucking women is not home sometimes shes out all wkend!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like as much of a spaz as our postie


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i actually really liked that burnt rubber pheno it was different and distinctive, other dog ive had didnt taste like that and didnt enjoy it as much as i did the rubber pheno.
> 
> ive got the fucking ump stupid cunting postman has delivered my drugs next door! was only cause i see him in the street and asked if he had delivered to my address yet that the mongo then told me he had posted next door by mistake! and the fucking women is not home sometimes shes out all wkend!


Lol, do u know next door, will u be able te get it off them when they are back?


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Sounds like as much of a spaz as our postie


i took his name n called royal mail, made a complaint fucking div.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

i must be the only cunt on here thats not tryed the dog yet,im going to need to get my finger out


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, do u know next door, will u be able te get it off them when they are back?


i dont really talk to her but shes friendly enough, worst thing is i can fucking see it threw the door! proper winding me up, she will give me it but like i say shes often away all wkend.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i actually really liked that burnt rubber pheno it was different and distinctive, other dog ive had didnt taste like that and didnt enjoy it as much as i did the rubber pheno.
> 
> ive got the fucking ump stupid cunting postman has delivered my drugs next door! was only cause i see him in the street and asked if he had delivered to my address yet that the mongo then told me he had posted next door by mistake! and the fucking women is not home sometimes shes out all wkend!


think i would have throttled him like,but would make it a bit ov,lol daft wee dic


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont really talk to her but shes friendly enough, worst thing is i can fucking see it threw the door! proper winding me up, she will give me it but like i say shes often away all wkend.


I can see u out with a coat hanger or sumthing tryin te get it lol, how's the moving goin, u don't sound like a boy thats shiftin much stuff if your sittin on here


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i actually really liked that burnt rubber pheno it was different and distinctive, other dog ive had didnt taste like that and didnt enjoy it as much as i did the rubber pheno.
> 
> ive got the fucking ump stupid cunting postman has delivered my drugs next door! was only cause i see him in the street and asked if he had delivered to my address yet that the mongo then told me he had posted next door by mistake! and the fucking women is not home sometimes shes out all wkend!


ffs, cant ye get a coat hanger and make some kind of hook, not like ur not already a criminal ;/


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

bet if you got caught trying any of that shit you would get done with attempting house breaking lol,go try it sambo lol


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i must be the only cunt on here thats not tryed the dog yet,im going to need to get my finger out


im gonna get a couple dippy ellsy and dog seeds, just throw them in 12/12 from seed, for a taster.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> bet if you got caught trying any of that shit you would get done with attempting house breaking lol,go try it sambo lol


thats why u dont get caught, ull surley hear the door at the bottom of tha landing openin/closin, i only advise that if shes out all wikend like.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

sambo if shes out all weekend just kick the door in do it proper lol,you will end up doing it pissed,then falling asleep on her couch after having a munch ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> sambo if shes out all weekend just kick the door in do it proper lol,you will end up doing it pissed,then falling asleep on her couch after having a munch ha ha


Aye, if its at his birds place then sure she's movin anyway..kick the door in te fuck!


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> sambo if shes out all weekend just kick the door in do it proper lol,you will end up doing it pissed,then falling asleep on her couch after having a munch ha ha


i could just imagine that, sambo sittin eatin out her fridge and watchin all her prerecorded programmes sittin in her front room lol

and ye sambo if its where ur moving from, deffo go get stom steelies and get that door in, nick ur mail and close it again... simple, yale locks are the best can be kicked in time and time again...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Blue pit - lazy trimming I know
> Dog to follow


looks fucking lovely that fella, tried it yet?



mrt1980 said:


> I don't doubt it mate, I've been checking whenever I've got cash but their never in stock when I've got money. It's been on my to grow list for ages lol


there'll be regulars for ages now 


newuserlol said:


> i actually really liked that burnt rubber pheno it was different and distinctive, other dog ive had didnt taste like that and didnt enjoy it as much as i did the rubber pheno.
> ive got the fucking ump stupid cunting postman has delivered my drugs next door! was only cause i see him in the street and asked if he had delivered to my address yet that the mongo then told me he had posted next door by mistake! and the fucking women is not home sometimes shes out all wkend!


it was a weird one that pheno, billy reckoned his lot loved it but i just couldn't get away with it, apart from it being too strong too haha

and wtf man postie sounds a reet div


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i could just imagine that, sambo sittin eatin out her fridge and watchin all her prerecorded programmes sittin in her front room lol


with her thongs out her dirty washing,over his heed lol 2 funny,and im only smoking rocky


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> with her thongs out her dirty washing,over his heed lol 2 funny,and im only smoking rocky


am smokin some soap lol, aye better keep quiet, net itl be in the newspaper, attempted burgler lmao

i think ud getput on the register for sniffin panties like but give it a go sambo.


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Not yet, the rest of my weekend is free though now and will be sampling them both thoroughly 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks fucking lovely that fella, tried it yet?


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Not yet, the rest of my weekend is free though now and will be sampling them both thoroughly


cant beat a good sampling, i got 1g of perty good soft hash for free from my guy, he just got some in when i was down pickin up a q, but hes sellin a tenner a g so i aint interested too expensive for me right now, hes sellin soap as a fallback, my weed well an oz prolly gone, sof black and i think hes got some slate but i dont realy like it that much.

ill be sampling this hash through paper plastic and water...


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

this is last harvests roots, now u understand why i had to double pot. and also the only way i can cool my bulb to keep the temps below fuckin 90/33c cant wait to get my rvk fan for extraction this budget one is shiyte, might just use it as a carbon scrubber after i get my new shit, clean the smell before it even gets to the rhino filter im gettin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Not yet, the rest of my weekend is free though now and will be sampling them both thoroughly


Good drills man! Get them dog pics up afore your glued to the sofa.

I'm dying to know if the pits got the sweetness of the deep blue and the wallop of the dog. The deep blue is a sweet smoke.


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

no this at my flat, not the missus where ive just spent all fucking morning moving shit arrrrghhh am knackered, just got back here and she aint home for shit can see the parcel on the floor threw the glass and have left a note on her door, aint much else i can do.


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

definitely smelled sweeter whilst flowering



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Good drills man! Get them dog pics up afore your glued to the sofa.
> 
> I'm dying to know if the pits got the sweetness of the deep blue and the wallop of the dog. The deep blue is a sweet smoke.



and Dog from Breeders Boutique

































both lots of pictures pit and dog were 12-12 fs



iiKode said:


> im gonna get a couple dippy ellsy and dog seeds, just throw them in 12/12 from seed, for a taster.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no this at my flat, not the missus where ive just spent all fucking morning moving shit arrrrghhh am knackered, just got back here and she aint home for shit can see the parcel on the floor threw the glass and have left a note on her door, aint much else i can do.


if its safe to do and she aint back by tonight id goe out at 3am with the coathanger, fuck that i couldnt have my weed sittin across the landing sittin with fuck all, id be takin the door down lmao.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> definitely smelled sweeter whilst flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u got any pics of em growin? were the small plants, am planin to chuk 2 of each dippy and dog into 1L airpots and leave em to just shoot.

hope i can get the 50/50 female ratio...


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

the coins at 80 each now was81 before, hope they go up to like 140 av got 0.04 btc that i cant spend cuz its only a couple quid.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

jsst made butane oil never again sticky or what,how you meant to smoke the shit,i put it on a skin lol


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> jsst made butane oil never again sticky or what,how you meant to smoke the shit,i put it on a skin lol


aint u gotta get a dabber thing for it, if not id put it on some goz and smoke it in a bong or summit.

is that the shit u can put in the freezer or fridge to make it solidish?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> jsst made butane oil never again sticky or what,how you meant to smoke the shit,i put it on a skin lol


use a sewing needle and spead it over the rizla, job done,,

now wers my bit?


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

it's messy as fook, I use it in the vape, delicious
but you can smear it on paper or some bud, you also get some dabber rigs, but they are pricey and difficult to find in the uk, think alibongo does a cheapo version



drgrowshit said:


> jsst made butane oil never again sticky or what,how you meant to smoke the shit,i put it on a skin lol


yeah, the blue pit was a decent size, the dog was about half the size, short compact
had a few issues though as you can see, hardwater was messing shit up, gone back to filtered now
also my lamp was worn out and only realised and replaced it in the last two weeks of flowering :/ which is why the buds aren't as dense as they should be



iiKode said:


> u got any pics of em growin? were the small plants, am planin to chuk 2 of each dippy and dog into 1L airpots and leave em to just shoot.
> 
> hope i can get the 50/50 female ratio...


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

i used a round glass pot and cant get it all off but this is a goooooood J,never thought it would be so strong!


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

nice little uns there mate, nice n small good fat colas aswell, cant wait to get me a taste of that dog in a couple month... what size a light were they under, an what was the final weight?


zVice said:


> it's messy as fook, I use it in the vape, delicious
> but you can smear it on paper or some bud, you also get some dabber rigs, but they are pricey and difficult to find in the uk, think alibongo does a cheapo version
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

so the plan wen i move is this, rather than ordering wood and building a grow room ima just do 4 in the cupboard under the stairs,,so i can get a grow on the day we move witch will be great! ill do 4 so i reckon 3-4 oz a pop should do carpets throurout and by the time ther down il have the main grow room done!

its a plan


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the plan wen i move is this, rather than ordering wood and building a grow room ima just do 4 in the cupboard under the stairs,,so i can get a grow on the day we move witch will be great! ill do 4 so i reckon 3-4 oz a pop should do carpets throurout and by the time ther down il have the main grow room done!
> 
> its a plan


get that room bult and just store em in the closet under the stairs, cant wait to see ur new setup mate should be nice, ur goin perp kinda grow aint ya.

anyway mate, can u walk with that foot, or are u in a chair? better get some decent pills for gettin that room done.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the plan wen i move is this, rather than ordering wood and building a grow room ima just do 4 in the cupboard under the stairs,,so i can get a grow on the day we move witch will be great! ill do 4 so i reckon 3-4 oz a pop should do carpets throurout and by the time ther down il have the main grow room done!
> 
> its a plan


So when's the move happenin m8, what u for growin??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get that room bult and just store em in the closet under the stairs, cant wait to see ur new setup mate should be nice, ur goin perp kinda grow aint ya.
> 
> anyway mate, can u walk with that foot, or are u in a chair? better get some decent pills for gettin that room done.


na mate im and about fully,, i just got over a infection witch kinda fooked my mobilkty for a week but its gravy
il do fine alone,since none of u cunts wanna help


Mastergrow said:


> So when's the move happenin m8, what u for growin??


 2 blueberry and 2 dog mate,, and 5 weeks, 

its just easier to use the cupboard unde rthe stairs, its a walk in one with door so il just seal it of with my tent sheets, easiest option since the rooms prebuilt, ill look imay be able to get more than 4 but im only gunna use the 600 in ther so 4 will be nice, all i gotta order is coco, 600 sonT and a 600 mh 
cant fucking wait! week veg with the MH then flip


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate im and about fully,, i just got over a infection witch kinda fooked my mobilkty for a week but its gravy
> il do fine alone,since none of u cunts wanna help
> 
> 
> 2 blueberry and 2 dog mate,,


Dog clone or u gettin some seeds?


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate im and about fully,, i just got over a infection witch kinda fooked my mobilkty for a week but its gravy
> il do fine alone,since none of u cunts wanna help
> 
> 
> ...


i would help but im 300 miles away and dont drive, pick me up ill be happy to help.

when i get my bike ill get down to you in 15 quids worth of fuel 77mph for 300+ miles not the longest journey i thought was more like 7 hours to u.


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

got a 600w switchable ballast, but cos the tent is only 1m just use a 400w which seems plenty, also the temps are easier to control

weight, not sure .. fancy a guess? 
the blue pit looks about double the dog

6x 1L kilner jars and 
1x 2L jar full




iiKode said:


> nice little uns there mate, nice n small good fat colas aswell, cant wait to get me a taste of that dog in a couple month... what size a light were they under, an what was the final weight?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dog clone or u gettin some seeds?


clone,hope fully


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate im and about fully,, i just got over a infection witch kinda fooked my mobilkty for a week but its gravy
> il do fine alone,since none of u cunts wanna help
> 
> 
> ...


What you gonna do for ventilation though? You gonna put holes in the door or vent under the floorboards? Would be easier to use a spare room wouldnt it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> What you gonna do for ventilation though? You gonna put holes in the door or vent under the floorboards? Would be easier to use a spare room wouldnt it?


il vent to thegap between the cupbord and under stairs i use rooms not tents my last room was tight immoving so il youtube the vid up and show y'all


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

WHAT HAPPENED 2 THE GROW ANYWAY ICE?YOU STOP YOUR SHIT?fucking caps lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2013)

any one tryed to veg with hps my mh for the 250 blew,was thinking i can set that up in the other cupboard?


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il vent to thegap between the cupbord and under stairs i use rooms not tents my last room was tight immoving so il youtube the vid up and show y'all


Yeah gotta agree i used to use tents but theyre a pain in the ass now i just use rooms and if i can be bothered to put up mylar i do but mainly just use membrane for the floor....


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> any one tryed to veg with hps my mh for the 250 blew,was thinking i can set that up in the other cupboard?


This is just MY opinion but i used to use MH for veg but i found HPS to be better with regards to internodal spacing and stretch....just my opinion i know people bang on about blue and red spectrums but i honestly have found it better to veg with HPS....any other opinions on this?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

I use hps all thru, never tried mh so don't know if thers a difference


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> This is just MY opinion but i used to use MH for veg but i found HPS to be better with regards to internodal spacing and stretch....just my opinion i know people bang on about blue and red spectrums but i honestly have found it better to veg with HPS....any other opinions on this?


 I veg wiv 600w MH an 8 bar t5 side lighting in a 1.2 tent, very happy with the vigour an health wiv this combo


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> I veg wiv 600w MH an 8 bar t5 side lighting in a 1.2 tent, very happy with the vigour an health wiv this combo


Dont have to indikat but try switching the MH to a HPS next time out, and see if the results are better, for me they were kept it a lot tighter and bushier, but like i said this is just MY experience....


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Dual spec HPS throughout.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

ic3 am gettin one of those sont bulbs for flowerin 40 quid, they betta be worth it..


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Dual spec HPS throughout.


In fact come to think about it my bulbs might be dual spec, so maybe misinformation im giving out....


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

nice little clone box for anyone interested, dunno if this is good quality, anyone know of other tents this size?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230928215194


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nice little clone box for anyone interested, dunno if this is good quality, anyone know of other tents this size?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230928215194


i got a small tent like that only I think mine is 50x50, down at a m8s at the min, handy for clones or mothers


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ic3 am gettin one of those sont bulbs for flowerin 40 quid, they betta be worth it..


I doubt it will double your yield but may give you 5-10% extra, if thats worth the outlay then go for it...


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i got a small tent like that only I think mine is 50x50, down at a m8s at the min, handy for clones or mothers


the 50x50 would be good, you got any links, im havin a hard time finding the small ones, and dunno how ima make a box light proof cuz ill need an extractor, a wee tent might better option. or cuz im lazy.

never mind got a nicer lookin one cheaper here


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Grow-Goom-Cloning-Propagation-Cutting-Small-Mylar-Tent-50x50x100cm-/221219281547?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3381b25a8b


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I doubt it will double your yield but may give you 5-10% extra, if thats worth the outlay then go for it...


5-10% is worth it on a 600 i would think thats and extra half oz - oz if ur countin a 600 gettin u 10 oz


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I doubt it will double your yield but may give you 5-10% extra, if thats worth the outlay then go for it...


how do u find the dual spec for late flowering ...gash?


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 18, 2013)

Alright twats bags! How's shit goin?
Gonna get a few pics of the baby's up later, not much to look at seeing as there only lal uns, but fuck it lol
Must ov caught a few when misting the top of the soil Nd got a few burn drops on the leafs  numpty cunt eh lol


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> how do u find the dual spec for late flowering ...gash?


iv got a 250 dual spec, buds didnt goe as dense as id of like but still alright, im hopin i can do better get the good equipment this time around.


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 5-10% is worth it on a 600 i would think thats and extra half oz - oz if ur countin a 600 gettin u 10 oz


them son t s are gud m8, I got a 1000w sont an a 600 lumatek flower, had a dual spec sunmaster 1000 an the buds slowed up at 7 weeks fukin orrible light colour too...so a it more $ upfront but Quality bud formation


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the 50x50 would be good, you got any links, im havin a hard time finding the small ones, and dunno how ima make a box light proof cuz ill need an extractor, a wee tent might better option. or cuz im lazy.
> 
> never mind got a nicer lookin one cheaper here
> 
> ...


That one looks spot on iiKode, doubt you'll get one much cheaper than that. I bought mine off ebay but mine came with a t5 prop light, can't mine what I paid for it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

my last grow finished whopeevr asked!

umm yeh i ran a 600 dual spec last time and a 250 sonT next to it, and i must say the plants at the end of the room with the sonT bulb absolutely loved it,, hard to explain how i knew, but wen its your grow with your plants and u been doing it a certain way for so long,, u know if ur plants is happy or not and i must say the sonT was the happier end, despite using a new sunmaster 600dual spec at the other end,

i like that tent the small one, il have to meaure up see if i got the space wer my grow propper is gunna be in the house, thers a small ledge so il see if the measurements hold up,,save building a box eh?

i normally use dual spec for veg and flower but ima run mh for veg and son t for flower his run see how it compares, should be interesting


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my last grow finished whopeevr asked!
> 
> umm yeh i ran a 600 dual spec last time and a 250 sonT next to it, and i must say the plants at the end of the room with the sonT bulb absolutely loved it,, hard to explain how i knew, but wen its your grow with your plants and u been doing it a certain way for so long,, u know if ur plants is happy or not and i must say the sonT was the happier end, despite using a new sunmaster 600dual spec at the other end,
> 
> ...


yeah man im pissed wiv the sunmaster as I feel it puts out the wrong light for me, u using a Phillips bulb...they don't do em in 1000 but osram do thank fuk


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my last grow finished whopeevr asked!
> 
> umm yeh i ran a 600 dual spec last time and a 250 sonT next to it, and i must say the plants at the end of the room with the sonT bulb absolutely loved it,, hard to explain how i knew, but wen its your grow with your plants and u been doing it a certain way for so long,, u know if ur plants is happy or not and i must say the sonT was the happier end, despite using a new sunmaster 600dual spec at the other end,
> 
> ...


So when's the move m8? Def get us a vid up of ur current room te we get a look when u do move


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my last grow finished whopeevr asked!
> 
> umm yeh i ran a 600 dual spec last time and a 250 sonT next to it, and i must say the plants at the end of the room with the sonT bulb absolutely loved it,, hard to explain how i knew, but wen its your grow with your plants and u been doing it a certain way for so long,, u know if ur plants is happy or not and i must say the sonT was the happier end, despite using a new sunmaster 600dual spec at the other end,
> 
> ...


yeah mat e that ten is like 2foot by 2 foot, u should have no problem fittin that somwhere, im deffo gonna get it, looks spot on anyway for 1 85w cfl, for clones and or stretchy mothers.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mat e that ten is like 2foot by 2 foot, u should have no problem fittin that somwhere, im deffo gonna get it, looks spot on anyway for 1 85w cfl, for clones and or stretchy mothers.


im gonna have it in a room with flowerin plants, so probably gonna have to get the black tape out dont want to risk a light leak.
ohh wait ill go inside and putmyself inside it see if thers any leaks lmfao

hireamidget.com

wheres shawny been, havnt seen him around, must be a dribblin mess smokin on his cured gear.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

yeh its a phillips bulb, luckily u runn 600 hps so dont need a 1k,, besides phllips are the best in bulbs


whoever spent 40 qwid on a 600 son T dunno why ther only 27 qwid
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Philips-Son-T-PIA-Plus-600w-HPS-Bulbs-Grow-light-Bulbs-Hydroponics-/180994453324?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2a241c2f4c


5 weeks MG,

and this int bad for 45 qwid
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-60-x-60-x-140-hydroponics-room-small-cuttings-tent-/251276724777?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a81428a29

or a 40x40
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GROW-TENT-40x40x120-room-hydroponics-grow-kit-SMALL-/230928215194?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35c464ec9a


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh its a phillips bulb, luckily u runn 600 hps so dont need a 1k,, besides phllips are the best in bulbs
> 
> 
> whoever spent 40 qwid on a 600 son T dunno why ther only 27 qwid
> ...


bet u can't wait m8, is ther much difference in the area, is it better than the place ur in at the min? I could maybe do with new bulbs this grow, current ones have done two grows, might buy new ones in the next few weeks, them phillips arnt to dear either


----------



## jinky j (May 18, 2013)

alrighty uk here's my 1 of my blue cheese at wk 9 and the leafs is going mad fucking purple lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh its a phillips bulb, luckily u runn 600 hps so dont need a 1k,, besides phllips are the best in bulbs
> 
> 
> whoever spent 40 qwid on a 600 son T dunno why ther only 27 qwid
> ...


got that sont in my basket will have it in next couple weeks, think im just gonna use it for veg aswell, idc much about the different specs. ill have to remesure, but i dont think i can fit 60x60 comfortably in my space, 40x40 will do for just holding a few clones an that. only holding them for flowering.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> alrighty uk here's my 1 of my blue cheese at wk 9 and the leafs is going mad fucking purple lolView attachment 2662034View attachment 2662037View attachment 2662038.


welcome aboard mate, now share all ur details, how u growin them bitches for a start.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> bet u can't wait m8, is ther much difference in the area, is it better than the place ur in at the min? I could maybe do with new bulbs this grow, current ones have done two grows, might buy new ones in the next few weeks, them phillips arnt to dear either


 lemmi know i got spares 1 only done 8 weeks another done 15 i think,,, but im swapping for mh and sonT il say it again i love them bulbs and so do me plants!
yeh better area mate no greystone and carparks, all streets with grass! and and......wait for it

HEDGES! so yeh cant fucking wait putthe past to rest no dvds and just full time growing, anna give me family a good life,
plan is this--grow 1, carpets and flooring throughout, and no not shite stuff,,grow 2-- new suite and bed--grow 3 family resort all inc in spain! after that its grow 4-- garden landscaped and decking!¬

after that its just pure gravy and paying of OLD debts to the home council wer we was brought up to get bak into the city in council housing, cant do it with 2k rentarrears form 10+ yrs ago



iiKode said:


> got that sont in my basket will have it in next couple weeks, think im just gonna use it for veg aswell, idc much about the different specs. ill have to remesure, but i dont think i can fit 60x60 comfortably in my space, 40x40 will do for just holding a few clones an that. only holding them for flowering.


 yeh ima buy a aero cloner and hold mothers and cuts, under a small t4, so it gives em just enough light im thinkin 18 on and 2 days of then 18 on and since its a lil t4 it should do fine


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemmi know i got spares 1 only done 8 weeks another done 15 i think,,, but im swapping for mh and sonT il say it again i love them bulbs and so do me plants!
> yeh better area mate no greystone and carparks, all streets with grass! and and......wait for it
> 
> HEDGES! so yeh cant fucking wait putthe past to rest no dvds and just full time growing, anna give me family a good life,
> ...


 2 days of no light? wtf, yeah im gonna build one of them bubbler things, since u can get a airpump and stone for a tenner on ebay, then just black tape some tupperwear and im golden. once they root i got tiny pots ill plant em in just enough to keep em small. cuz in dwc the roots will get tangeled surley.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 2 days of no light? wtf, yeah im gonna build one of them bubbler things, since u can get a airpump and stone for a tenner on ebay, then just black tape some tupperwear and im golden. once they root i got tiny pots ill plant em in just enough to keep em small. cuz in dwc the roots will get tangeled surley.


yeh 2 days ther only mothers so it wont hurt at all, cant have em getting 2 big,
fuk buioldningone to many varaibles im sure don would build u one? ima just buy one lol 25 qwid for a 6 pot??, all day long


----------



## jinky j (May 18, 2013)

@iikode i2x 6oo watt hps in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2.0m tent in bio bizz allmix soil with atami terra range nutes and bloombastic for p.k, booster and hardener, they are in 14 litre buckets they have beentopped a couple of times aswell, ive also 2 blueberry headband a ladyburn 1974 which is a piece of pish and a kandy kush i also had 4 super lemon haze but they started throwing out nanners at wk 5 so i chopped them a wk later as they were throwing out a fucking rake by that point and i didnt want to fuck the rest lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemmi know i got spares 1 only done 8 weeks another done 15 i think,,, but im swapping for mh and sonT il say it again i love them bulbs and so do me plants!
> yeh better area mate no greystone and carparks, all streets with grass! and and......wait for it
> 
> HEDGES! so yeh cant fucking wait putthe past to rest no dvds and just full time growing, anna give me family a good life,
> ...


Sounds like u got it all planed m8, hope it works out and remember te get them prices up!

ive got one of them 20 site xtreme propagators but I don't get good results with the fucker, I just use a shitty one like the pic I posted earlier then when they get some roots it put the in the xtreme prop with the spray thing te get good roots goin, works for me lol


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 2 days ther only mothers so it wont hurt at all, cant have em getting 2 big,
> fuk buioldningone to many varaibles im sure don would build u one? ima just buy one lol 25 qwid for a 6 pot??, all day long


its piss easy to do it man ill give u a list on skype all on ebay and ill talk u through it haha


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> @iikode i2x 6oo watt hps in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2.0m tent in bio bizz allmix soil with atami terra range nutes and bloombastic for p.k, booster and hardener, they are in 14 litre buckets they have beentopped a couple of times aswell, ive also 2 blueberry headband a ladyburn 1974 which is a piece of pish and a kandy kush i also had 4 super lemon haze but they started throwing out nanners at wk 5 so i chopped them a wk later as they were throwing out a fucking rake by that point and i didnt want to fuck the rest lol.


looks like u know ur shit man, good stuff, gues ur another cash croppa ull fit in here mate.nothin but medicated dealers on here lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> @iikode i2x 6oo watt hps in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2.0m tent in bio bizz allmix soil with atami terra range nutes and bloombastic for p.k, booster and hardener, they are in 14 litre buckets they have beentopped a couple of times aswell, ive also 2 blueberry headband a ladyburn 1974 which is a piece of pish and a kandy kush i also had 4 super lemon haze but they started throwing out nanners at wk 5 so i chopped them a wk later as they were throwing out a fucking rake by that point and i didnt want to fuck the rest lol.


Whats the blueberry headband like, any pics? I've 1 I got as a freebie I wouldn't mind tryin


----------



## jinky j (May 18, 2013)

naw m8 its awe for myself fuck selling it im 2 fucking tight & stingy also the shit about my neck of the woods is absolutely fucking gash lol


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> naw m8 its awe for myself fuck selling it im 2 fucking tight & stingy also the shit about my neck of the woods is absolutely fucking gash lol


where abouts in the country are you man, if you want to say.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> naw m8 its awe for myself fuck selling it im 2 fucking tight & stingy also the shit about my neck of the woods is absolutely fucking gash lol


Lol it all starts off like that I reckon and then u see the money to be made and shit changes. Especially when stuff round your areas wank, if u grow good shit then u get top money for it


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol it all starts off like that I reckon and then u see the money to be made and shit changes. Especially when stuff round your areas wank, if u grow good shit then u get top money for it


thats how i started.


----------



## jinky j (May 18, 2013)

heres a couple of pics there getting there fade on lol they like getting topped and a wee bit of bondage aswell the dirty wee bitches,they smell fruity fuely is the best i can describe a cannae fuckin wait to smoke it hard as fuck buds and tight internode stacking aswell i have got to admit emerald triangle are a decent mob ive had sour lemon og, lemon deisel and now this and the other 2 were fucking banging good strains so high hopes for this.


----------



## jinky j (May 18, 2013)

west coast of scotland m8


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> west coast of scotland m8


Fuckin hell another fuckin jock lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

you got sum N def on them matey uless ther finishing

top price u say mg NNNAAAAAAA lol


SAMBO i know ur watching the thread,, did they land orite mate? im assuming with your absence that your fucked up and they did lmao

wife bak from hossy than fuk the baby was kickin! bak tomoxz for the lmbur punctuyre,, or by its real name,, spinal tap,, talking of which anyone remeber the movie, his is spinal tap? IMO funnys hit


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

its like mini london in here all these multi nationals lol

fucking cocksucking slagcunt next door has been out all day n night, her cars down stairs shit i hope she aint on hols or sumfing, is gonna do me brain in 2night not being able to sleep when i no there 50 7.5mg zoplicone next door that the divvy retard of a postman posted in the wrong door.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its like mini london in here all these multi nationals lol
> 
> fucking cocksucking slagcunt next door has been out all day n night, her cars down stairs shit i hope she aint on hols or sumfing, is gonna do me brain in 2night not being able to sleep when i no there 50 7.5mg zoplicone next door that the divvy retard of a postman posted in the wrong door.


I thot it was the bit if weed u wer gettin that was next door lol, get in there te fuck with a stick or something


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I thot it was the bit if weed u wer gettin that was next door lol, get in there te fuck with a stick or something


thats what every1 thought lol i said my ''drugs'' never mentioned no weed mg lol i wouldnt be as bothered if it where just a bit of smoke.

carnt do shit like that shes abit of a poshtwat if i tampered with her door police would be called, n im chopping 2mora too.


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you got sum N def on them matey uless ther finishing
> 
> top price u say mg NNNAAAAAAA lol
> 
> ...


they landed ice but the fucking retard of a postie posted them next door instead of mine! and the women has been out all day n night.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its like mini london in here all these multi nationals lol
> 
> fucking cocksucking slagcunt next door has been out all day n night, her cars down stairs shit i hope she aint on hols or sumfing, is gonna do me brain in 2night not being able to sleep when i no there 50 7.5mg zoplicone next door that the divvy retard of a postman posted in the wrong door.


bahahaha NO SHIT SAMBO?? ohhhh mate i bet your fucking screweing?? can she be trsuted? and they wer menna be signed for,, but its better i usppose ther ther than in a mail room waiting for monday, i bet your ther triwtching the curtion hahaha

u never know i may have just sent u 1 tablet to piss u off!LOL


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats what every1 thought lol i said my ''drugs'' never mentioned no weed mg lol i wouldnt be as bothered if it where just a bit of smoke.
> 
> carnt do shit like that shes abit of a poshtwat if i tampered with her door police would be called, n im chopping 2mora too.


aye fuck it then just goina have to wait. What u think you'll pull off the two bb then?

still if i thot by looking in the letterbox that I could get it I'd be given it a go lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bahahaha NO SHIT SAMBO?? ohhhh mate i bet your fucking screweing?? can she be trsuted? and they wer menna be signed for,, but its better i usppose ther ther than in a mail room waiting for monday, i bet your ther triwtching the curtion hahaha
> 
> u never know i may have just sent u 1 tablet to piss u off!LOL


i dont doubt there will be 48 or 51 maybe 47 cause i no u carnt count for shit!

yeah pissed of ice, she dont need to be trusted aint smelling or anything like that, i barely talk to her but shes just not been home all day n night for me to get the parcel back, can see it sitting there threw the door, and the postie admitted to me this morning he had posted it in the wrong door by mistake fucking nob.


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aye fuck it then just goina have to wait. What u think you'll pull off the two bb then?
> 
> still if i thot by looking in the letterbox that I could get it I'd be given it a go lol


i have been very tempted but aint worth it, dunno mg i recon 10oz from the 2?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have been very tempted but aint worth it, dunno mg i recon 10oz from the 2?


id be ther with the coathanger, nobody would see it wer u live the package aint heavy buy a pack of hubba bubba and tape sum of those chap baboo u use to hold yer plants up together, fasten sum card on like a psade at the end and stick the bubbly to it and hover it ove rthe top of the parcel then swat it like a fly, it will stik then slowely pull it out,, id tell u how to make a spear outa a news paper like we did in jail but thatw ould just confuse u,, if u can see it go get the fucker, lol just listen for your main door haha

id be onit like a car bonnit mate! thats just a tease


newuserlol said:


> i have been very tempted but aint worth it, dunno mg i recon 10oz from the 2?


5 oz a plant, now remeber sambo thats not possible!!!


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its like mini london in here all these multi nationals lol
> 
> fucking cocksucking slagcunt next door has been out all day n night, her cars down stairs shit i hope she aint on hols or sumfing, is gonna do me brain in 2night not being able to sleep when i no there 50 7.5mg zoplicone next door that the divvy retard of a postman posted in the wrong door.


I got zoppies val an t3 never use em but nice to get the supply...my gp is very sympathetic...since commin off tha gear 7 years ago I have bin mr healthy so jus retail any scripts.. got sum hg bud needs shiftin too


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got zoppies val an t3 never use em but nice to get the supply...my gp is very sympathetic...since commin off tha gear 7 years ago I have bin mr healthy so jus retail any scripts.. got sum hg bud needs shiftin too


what mg are your vals indi?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what mg are your vals indi?


fukoff sambo im on em

how much indikat??


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff sambo im on em
> 
> how much indikat??


lmao

u can have em ice some of us dont find the road so confusing lool and can get vals easily if wanted i was just asking what mg they where.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff sambo im on em
> 
> how much indikat??


Whos the druggie now bitch lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

ice is busy pm'ing indikat lmao greedy bitch already has a script for vals anyway the druggie fucker lol


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

only 2 mg diazepam but don't use em as I fukin hate em feels like smack wiv out tha good, zoppis tha same, t3 not fer the shy, tbh I think they all shiz but im nearly 50 an scarred from drugs so jus wanna b fit an healthy fer tha kids, nice bit o hg an some old school wine an im a happy cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> only 2 mg diazepam but don't use em as I fukin hate em feels like smack wiv out tha good, zoppis tha same, t3 not fer the shy, tbh I think they all shiz but im nearly 50 an scarred from drugs so jus wanna b fit an healthy fer tha kids, nice bit o hg an some old school wine an im a happy cunt


aww ther only 2mg.. give em to sambo the lightweight LMOA

shit we havent even established if the dude wants em

so mate,, how many and how much if anything? theronly tighty whitys so 15p each pal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

and MG stfu cunt!
lol

its for the pain man!......................honest


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> only 2 mg diazepam but don't use em as I fukin hate em feels like smack wiv out tha good, zoppis tha same, t3 not fer the shy, tbh I think they all shiz but im nearly 50 an scarred from drugs so jus wanna b fit an healthy fer tha kids, nice bit o hg an some old school wine an im a happy cunt


good on ya m8, luckily enough i never been truely hooked on nowt but been very close with the benzos very close, would eat em like smarties lorazepam,clonzepam,diazepam hmmmmmm, 2mg diazepam u need to take handfulls lol 

best benzo is clonzepam 2mg fuck they hit the spot, i was in south africa last year for a month theres dodgy docs a plenty out there just told em i wanted 6mg of clonezepam a day and 15mg zoplicone no probs just gave me a months script then went back and got another just before i left, got the doc to write me a note saying they where prescibed so i could take them back on the plane, anyway i had a wee bit of bother on the flight home and got nicked on landing spent 12hr in heathrow police station but the cunts had to give me a clonzepam just like the doc had written on the note lolol was sweet the police delivering my drugs to the cell.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

Prescription drugs just never seemed to be a big thing round here, me and a m8 took a few tamazipan when I was bout 14 and I just felt like I was pure drunk or something for a while but never took anything like that since


----------



## moggggys (May 18, 2013)

its no good im not in a fit condition to read the last 30 fuckin pages , ill assume , a got as far as floggin clones on sr , yeah id do it , no fuckin point if untraceable cash doesnt land in mogs big fat bank account , if it requires throwing a 7 or some act of god to get a bit of coin then fuck it not worth the hastle , i can never remember my log in anyway on most things so id be doubly fucked 

eurovision ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the mrs it seems is a complete fag hag and is loving it , fuck knows how many voddys have smoothed the shit levels down to laughable , me im looking at the jugs , belarus is shag tastic as was the chick offering points , google presented fuck all in the way of tits boooooooooooo


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Prescription drugs just never seemed to be a big thing round here, me and a m8 took a few tamazipan when I was bout 14 and I just felt like I was pure drunk or something for a while but never took anything like that since


tamzepam is another benzo, and benzos just mix so well with all drugs 1-2 good e's n 40mg of diazepam all taken at once is a buzz like no other lol or sniffing,drinking n benzos or benzos n weed or just benzos on there own lol u get the drift mg lol


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww ther only 2mg.. give em to sambo the lightweight LMOA
> 
> shit we havent even established if the dude wants em
> 
> so mate,, how many and how much if anything? theronly tighty whitys so 15p each pal


m8 u can av wats left fer free but is mostly t3 cos no cunt nos wat it dus, can kill ya tho wiv heart stuff so don't rec it. Thas why I grow the best med known so do u, the futures Green


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tamzepam is another benzo, and benzos just mix so well with all drugs 1-2 good e's n 40mg of diazepam all taken at once is a buzz like no other lol or sniffing,drinking n benzos or benzos n weed or just benzos on there own lol u get the drift mg lol


Benzos fuckin benzos lol, bet they go well with breakfast an all aye lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> m8 u can av wats left fer free but is mostly t3 cos no cunt nos wat it dus, can kill ya tho wiv heart stuff so don't rec it. Thas why I grow the best med known so do u, the futures Green


aye man thats cool many thanx! im a man of me word ask anyone on here, 1st plant i grow urgunna get sorted offof it then aye? many cheers inbox me wen ur ready il give u an address..

hey sambo u remeebr wat the password was for the video i sent u of my grow room, coz im fucked if i can and coz i cant that means i cant extract it,, FOR FUK SAKE! i wanted to youtube it too.,... grrr


moggys?/ cuts?? thought u was a auto man? u cant do auto cuts


sambo get a cane made and get them pills, twicthing ur curtain aint helpin


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye man thats cool many thanx! im a man of me word ask anyone on here, 1st plant i grow urgunna get sorted offof it then aye? many cheers inbox me wen ur ready il give u an address..
> 
> hey sambo u remeebr wat the password was for the video i sent u of my grow room, coz im fucked if i can and coz i cant that means i cant extract it,, FOR FUK SAKE! i wanted to youtube it too.,... grrr
> 
> ...


i aint got a clue ice, was a cool lil room tho il give ya that, and you wanker id actually forgot bout them lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

So wer do we get this vid of ur grow room ic3?


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Benzos fuckin benzos lol, bet they go well with breakfast an all aye lol


i forgot to ask, did you raid your pals e's then the other night?


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good on ya m8, luckily enough i never been truely hooked on nowt but been very close with the benzos very close, would eat em like smarties lorazepam,clonzepam,diazepam hmmmmmm, 2mg diazepam u need to take handfulls lol
> 
> best benzo is clonzepam 2mg fuck they hit the spot, i was in south africa last year for a month theres dodgy docs a plenty out there just told em i wanted 6mg of clonezepam a day and 15mg zoplicone no probs just gave me a months script then went back and got another just before i left, got the doc to write me a note saying they where prescibed so i could take them back on the plane, anyway i had a wee bit of bother on the flight home and got nicked on landing spent 12hr in heathrow police station but the cunts had to give me a clonzepam just like the doc had written on the note lolol was sweet the police delivering my drugs to the cell.


nice story m8 fuk I ve had some scrapes like you, an yeah ive never filled the scrpt cos wen we was doin vals it was always 10 mg blue an we did 3 o these so 2 mg is jus shite but handy to no if ya wan it. to be fair I go suited an booted to the docs an give a false job so I look like mr normal stressed out cunt always works an I am always older than the docs so no troubs


----------



## moggggys (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> moggys?/ cuts?? thought u was a auto man? u cant do auto cuts


nahhhhhhhh , im eyes open on autos thats all , love me cuts , cheese , neb , bubba kush , og18 , kandy kush and something up against the back window ( ok i cant remeber right now ) , got to have a steady stream of quality regulars , jd is 34 fuckin quid a bottle dude !!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i forgot to ask, did you raid your pals e's then the other night?


No m8, I was down lookin today for tonite but couldn't find them, the cunts in the dam and won't answer his phone, he's hid them in his house but I looked and couldn't find the fucking things, thers only so much lookin you can do with his bird watching ffs

so I'm sittin here workin me way try beer an southern comfort, musta smoked ten joints, really wwouldn't mind them pills too lol.


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

jinky j said:


> west coast of scotland m8


yah man I'm east coast more Scottish on here than I Thor make sure to hit the Scottish thread can't let the white n blue die


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> So wer do we get this vid of ur grow room ic3?



wen sambo reminds me of the password i made on the rar file lol cant fucking remeber it,,


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen sambo reminds me of the password i made on the rar file lol cant fucking remeber it,,


Ffs if u can't get a video up thers something wrong, thot u wer the king of pc's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs if u can't get a video up thers something wrong, thot u wer the king of pc's


no i passworded the rar file wen i sent it to folks for security,, but sambo has it and so does wdragon and don, so if theyve got it theyl know the password if not theyl have the video already extracted and il get it bak,, id have thought i would have remebered but i havent lmao SAMMMBOOO.. hes gone quiet i bet hes fishing for the bag of pills i sent him lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no i passworded the rar file wen i sent it to folks for security,, but sambo has it and so does wdragon and don, so if theyve got it theyl know the password if not theyl have the video already extracted and il get it bak,, id have thought i would have remebered but i havent lmao SAMMMBOOO.. hes gone quiet i bet hes fishing for the bag of pills i sent him lol


Aww right so just send it to every other cunt bar me ye cunt, email it to me or something if u get it...I feel left out now lol 

id be at it, fishing rod or something and some double sided tape I'd be having it lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

i already answered u ice u missed the post, i dont no it? was a pretty sweet well hidden space tho il give u that.

no ive gave up on them now, fucking bitch better be home 2mora! im just watching swansea love story aint seen it in ages pretty good doc.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

I watched that die hard film earlier, nothing special, seemed a bit short too. What the fuck is the Swansea love story, never heard of it


----------



## bazoomer (May 18, 2013)

I'm getting in to this stag & cannabutter ! Another tin bites the dust , wrecked o'clock in an hour !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i already answered u ice u missed the post, i dont no it? was a pretty sweet well hidden space tho il give u that.
> 
> no ive gave up on them now, fucking bitch better be home 2mora! im just watching swansea love story aint seen it in ages pretty good doc.



u stil got the video tho yeh? send it bak via email?

swansea love storyu sad cunt,,sitting ther al dreseed knowing your pills are 1oft away LOL i gto sum here,, oh wait ur to far away,, oh well il let u know how they smel.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

yes i thought the same rather short

tonight on espnHD ufx on fx 8
heres the weigh ins
[video=youtube;GrlRKraxq1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=GrlRKraxq1I#![/video]


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs if u can't get a video up thers something wrong, thot u wer the king of pc's


I. Was hopin he found it too. Ic3 get a new vid up its empty right least we will see what u were workin with


----------



## indikat (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye man thats cool many thanx! im a man of me word ask anyone on here, 1st plant i grow urgunna get sorted offof it then aye? many cheers inbox me wen ur ready il give u an address..
> 
> hey sambo u remeebr wat the password was for the video i sent u of my grow room, coz im fucked if i can and coz i cant that means i cant extract it,, FOR FUK SAKE! i wanted to youtube it too.,... grrr
> 
> ...


cool man I am off to see a new doc soon so ill get sum extra zop an T3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I. Was hopin he found it too. Ic3 get a new vid up its empty right least we will see what u were workin with


na tiz shit now its not running il sort it na bovva just be patient i use that many passwords lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I watched that die hard film earlier, nothing special, seemed a bit short too. What the fuck is the Swansea love story, never heard of it


its a documentry bout the heroin problem in Swansea, i still aint watched that diehard keep meaning too tho.


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u stil got the video tho yeh? send it bak via email?
> 
> swansea love storyu sad cunt,,sitting ther al dreseed knowing your pills are 1oft away LOL i gto sum here,, oh wait ur to far away,, oh well il let u know how they smel.


ojksfaf hhaefrqiuay fasjif sorry i had the ice spellcheck on, type properly and i might send u your vid u numpty gammy foot nobsucking arse rimming fool.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ojksfaf hhaefrqiuay fasjif sorry i had the ice spellcheck on, type properly and i might send u your vid u numpty gammy foot nobsucking arse rimming fool.


lol lol email it to me hunnybunny plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz il make a proxyied google id


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

i aint even got it lolol deleted it as soon as i watched it.

i will confirm once again tho for you that i have seen said vid and for a div the room was very well hidden lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

tick tock....................


aww u CUNT!

had the tune lined up to edit with and everything ffs,, wers ur chick wdragon?? hes got it im sure still


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

Ffs get the video up ye fuckin twats, between the two of u ur bouta have it somewhere, your just bein useless twats


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs get the video up ye fuckin twats, between the two of u ur bouta have it somewhere, your just bein useless twats


that southen comfort hitting the spot now mg lol couple more drinks and your be the irish sambo ya agressive cunt lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that southen comfort hitting the spot now mg lol couple more drinks and your be the irish sambo ya agressive cunt lmao


Aye southern comforts doin the job, still drinkin a few bee with it tho, I seem to be able to smoke this psychosis for fun ffs, it's just not doin the job, maybe just cos I'm lookin something more like pills or something, ahh well, more joints and drink will have te do


----------



## newuserlol (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye southern comforts doin the job, still drinkin a few bee with it tho, I seem to be able to smoke this psychosis for fun ffs, it's just not doin the job, maybe just cos I'm lookin something more like pills or something, ahh well, more joints and drink will have te do


tolerance m8 its a fucker, would find the same thing with meself after a few oz didnt do a great deal but would be the same with any weed, couldnt ya txt ya pal in the dam just to say answer the fekking phone? then get the pills...


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tolerance m8 its a fucker, would find the same thing with meself after a few oz didnt do a great deal but would be the same with any weed, couldnt ya txt ya pal in the dam just to say answer the fekking phone? then get the pills...


Tried ringin an txtin, couldn't get a reply, had to go down to his attic earlier to get my cloning gel, I done a bit of searchinnbut found nothing ffs, ther back tomoro, he got a bit off bubble hash some where for me too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

HAHA
SORTED! only took 500 attempts, il upload to youtubenow


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tolerance m8 its a fucker, would find the same thing with meself after a few oz didnt do a great deal but would be the same with any weed, couldnt ya txt ya pal in the dam just to say answer the fekking phone? then get the pills...


Bought a q of soap at 12 pm got fivers bit left might hav to buy 25 sacks just to get a buzz cuz I'm straight sober after smokin near 6g of soap. Got a bag bong bucket thing int makin me disabled like I thought. Just gonna I go buzz ma lynx just to get a kick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

prosessing, unforuntaely my pc is faster than youtube so its takeing a while il encode myself and ad teh tunes i think may be easier


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

anybody still about to see me vid or what? done music n that too!


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

As long as your gammy trench foot isn't in it


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anybody still about to see me vid or what? done music n that too!


ill watch it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;GG4OKZrUmmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4OKZrUmmw[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;GG4OKZrUmmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4OKZrUmmw[/video]


why wont it play??

says this vid is private

wtf u at ic3....king of technology my ass lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> why wont it play??
> 
> says this vid is private



oops now try..refresh this page

oy enough i dont normally use such things as you fucking tube.. i got facebook mind!"

do u? onbviously no real names on here n shit,, but do ya?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oops now try..refresh this page


workin now m8, thats a good job that. get ur sel a room goin in this house te fuck and get a big grow on, may as well first time in a new place when no one knoes ye


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

facebooks one thng i never had m8, people round here r just too fuckin nosey so i just never made one lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> facebooks one thng i never had m8, people round here r just too fuckin nosey so i just never made one lol


lol yeh for sure

that vid was taken before the 2nd light was added, but yeh pretty swet room like

thers 2 places in this house i techinaccly could utilise be 6-8 in each plus aclone tent space, but il wait till 3 grows is under me belt then il make the 2nd room, i dont wanna get too laxy and just think fukit il grow under the stairs

anwyays bedtime it is,, well gotta do me bandages me leg stinks after 24uhrs wen the shitleaks thru the carbon pad i use, il bodge sum round me filter for next run as i noticed it dident totally take the smell away


----------



## iiKode (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;GG4OKZrUmmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4OKZrUmmw[/video]


Simply amazing mate didn't realise u mastered stealth hope one day ill get summit like that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Simply amazing mate didn't realise u mastered stealth hope one day ill get summit like that


yeh its real quiet that vid was taken with fans running and its still quiet.

im looking into a rhino filter


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh for sure
> 
> that vid was taken before the 2nd light was added, but yeh pretty swet room like
> 
> ...


Mmmm I can smell it from here, don't think a carbon filters goina do the job ther


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mmmm I can smell it from here, don't think a carbon filters goina do the job ther


huh? lost me

[video=youtube;BYW6C44zo24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW6C44zo24&amp;list=RD02_JmA2ClUvUY[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2013)

Smell it? I meant ur foot ye bellend, ye'd need more than a carbon filter for that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Smell it? I meant ur foot ye bellend, ye'd need more than a carbon filter for that


ohhh lol no i get carbon patches same deal just in a 3mm thick rectangle patch. u could wrap em round the filter or over the end of your outlet and theyd work my leg only smells wen its leaked thru


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhh lol no i get carbon patches same deal just in a 3mm thick rectangle patch. u could wrap em round the filter or over the end of your outlet and theyd work my leg only smells wen its leaked thru


thats rough, aint there somthin they can do operation wise to make it start healing, thats fuckin shit the doctors makin u go through it, if i was you id try an sue a doc for it, if he didnt treat it correctly at the start. deffo get a claim for bein 1 leg down for over 6 month if it wasnt completley ur own fault that is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

Thought they'd have put maggots in to eat the dead flesh. Thought makes me queezy as mind


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought they'd have put maggots in to eat the dead flesh. Thought makes me queezy as mind


fuck id be belt sanding that infection aff my leg for sure, must be stingy as fuck av had a few blisters on my feet in my life can hardly handle them nvrm, ur skin rottin away like that.


----------



## jinky j (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you got sum N def on them matey uless ther finishing
> 
> top price u say mg NNNAAAAAAA lol
> 
> ...


na ice its no a N def they have been getting flushed for 10 days hence there going a bit yellow, before feeding them straight water they were green as fuck, but its time to flush the shite out my plants as it tastes better with a flush and fuck smoking your nutes and chlorafil or however the fuck ye spell it lol i find not flushing the weed makes it tangey and tingey it smells the part but doesnt quite taste the part where as flush will make it smell and TASTE better well maybe not smell but certainly taste better, just my opinion m8.


----------



## jinky j (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;GG4OKZrUmmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4OKZrUmmw[/video]


digging the secret room m8 thats as fly as fuck, my bro has basically done the same thing ive not seen it yet but he keeps on banging on about and how he has 10 foot for height and ive got a pissy tent with but i just say to him its all good having 10 foot for heightbut you grow airy cabbage wae nae fuckin resin ya fud, he was fuckin bealin man lol. but that looks as fly as fuck,good job man do u vent to the loft.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 19, 2013)

Easy shit stabbers how are we all? Fookin ell ice that secret room is siiick how the fuck dya do that man can't believe u still got that gammy leg man.anyway I'm just doin abit of gardening today seen as we got home nice weather


----------



## zVice (May 19, 2013)

Tell him to do a vertical scrog



jinky j said:


> digging the secret room m8 thats as fly as fuck, my bro has basically done the same thing ive not seen it yet but he keeps on banging on about and how he has 10 foot for height and ive got a pissy tent with but i just say to him its all good having 10 foot for heightbut you grow airy cabbage wae nae fuckin resin ya fud, he was fuckin bealin man lol. but that looks as fly as fuck,good job man do u vent to the loft.


----------



## jinky j (May 19, 2013)

zVice said:


> Tell him to do a vertical scrog


i will tell him fuck all m8 as he doesnt listen to a word i say cause hes a mr knowitall but really hes a mr knowfuckall, theres just nae telling sum cunts lol fuck sake he still buys all the advanced nutes line the fuckin dunce lol .


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

Alright bellends, found these pics I thot I'd throw up, it's a wee place in the dam, found it somewhere online and it says u can call in and look at there garden, slightly fuckin disappointed when we went in and it was all of two plants behind a glass screen lol. Anyone else seen this when they been there?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 19, 2013)

ive seen a few grows over there most impressive was in a bong shop they had photos of a room full of plants on the wall i was talking to the guy and girl about the setup and they just said you want to have a peep took me down to the basement where there was a full blown op on the go


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ive seen a few grows over there most impressive was in a bong shop they had photos of a room full of plants on the wall i was talking to the guy and girl about the setup and they just said you want to have a peep took me down to the basement where there was a full blown op on the go


Sounds like what I was hopin to see lol, cunts wer charging a few euro too te go down and see the two fuckin plants


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 19, 2013)

was interesting cause it was my 1st or 2nd time there and i was cluless about all that soon gets old though especially after 9 times lol


----------



## indikat (May 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like what I was hopin to see lol, cunts wer charging a few euro too te go down and see the two fuckin plants


I hope u asked fer ur money back an told em how to grow...wat a fukin liberty


----------



## drgrowshit (May 19, 2013)

happening lady's?


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

trimming fuck i love n hate it lol

final pic day 60, am on me 1st fag break 1 highpower n 1 lowpower 6'' can filters by the door closest to the front door.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> trimming fuck i love n hate it lol
> 
> final pic day 60, am on me 1st fag break 1 highpower n 1 lowpower 6'' can filters by the door closest to the front door.
> 
> View attachment 2662988View attachment 2662989


Lol, I fucking hate it too m8, fuckal ye can do, it has to be done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

ive heard diudes on about trimming with a extractor running?/ really??


did u get the tablets sambo?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive heard diudes on about trimming with a extractor running?/ really??
> 
> 
> did u get the tablets sambo?


i was thinkin about doin that to with the filter but I'd need another one for it cos its too much hassle takin the one in the room down. Supposed sambo needs it more tho way bein in a flat


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

if i didnt have them filters by that door which is only 10ft away from the frontdoor and a communal area then the whole block would smell of weed badly and quick lool

no ice bitch still aint home, could have done with the pregs to help me trim.


----------



## zVice (May 19, 2013)

Hahaha newuserlol, that must be noisy te fuck. 

I saw one guy on here that had a whole tent just dedicated for trimming, he had a desk and chair and fan/filter everything. Handy but waste of good space.


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

sounds like a small plane taking off lol still rather that than the stink


----------



## indikat (May 19, 2013)

I trim sittin on the floor next to the flower tent, run neg pressure , 4 hours at a time max, no aches the next day an no smell


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2013)

Lookin tidy that Sammy enjoy ya trimmin old boy lol

Just been to taybarns all you can eat man I'm stuffed always go daft there lol


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

i trimed my big plant without fuck all, left it to drg with the filter runnign, but when i trimmed didnt stink up the whole block, must need one of them stinky cuts to do that, noiw that i think about it, ud probably know i was sittin trimmin if u were at me door...


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin tidy that Sammy enjoy ya trimmin old boy lol
> 
> Just been to taybarns all you can eat man I'm stuffed always go daft there lol


lol, jimmy chungs was there the other week, payed 8 quid or summit i had so much food buffet if u dint know jimmy chungs i had to smoke 2 after dinnner fags.

our table took 4 massive cakes from the fridge and never finished 1 of them lmao.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol, jimmy chungs was there the other week, payed 8 quid or summit i had so much food buffet if u dint know jimmy chungs i had to smoke 2 after dinnner fags.


Not been to 1 of those mate but been to chinky buffy a few times always demolish the crispy duck an pan cakes if they got um, I'm back home smoked 1 an I'm fuckin nacked could do we a kip but young uns runnin me raggid lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2013)

Sambo you watching match you just seen that fuck me how dint you score then mate??? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo you watching match you just seen that fuck me how dint you score then mate??? Lol


nar i aint watchin just finished 1 plant came out to check the scores n get sumfing to eat, aint gonna matter much tho puks the gooners are winning at newcastle.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2013)

Thought you might a been watching it trimmin mate they've had a man sent off gotta do it now..


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

Bale saves the day lol, fuckin hell united are 5-5


----------



## The2TimEr (May 19, 2013)

GO ON THE GUNNERS !!!! unlucky shit spuds!


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Not been to 1 of those mate but been to chinky buffy a few times always demolish the crispy duck an pan cakes if they got um, I'm back home smoked 1 an I'm fuckin nacked could do we a kip but young uns runnin me raggid lol


yeah its a chinese buffet, they got everything mate, even like 10 fridges with cakes u can take for a table lol, 8 quid each for as much as u can handle. am usually takin the prawn crackers an rapin the bbq spare ribs.


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> I trim sittin on the floor next to the flower tent, run neg pressure , 4 hours at a time max, no aches the next day an no smell


i just hit the 4hr mark with say 30mins worth of breaks and ive had enough back n neck are killing me, im deffo getting old have done 12hr plus more than a few times and now im fucked after 4 lol

only got bout 20mins and then cleaning up left tho fankgod.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just hit the 4hr mark with say 30mins worth of breaks and ive had enough back n neck are killing me, im deffo getting old have done 12hr plus more than a few times and now im fucked after 4 lol
> 
> only got bout 20mins and then cleaning up left tho fankgod.


get us a pic up of the trimmed bud when ur done m8, when I trim I'm up and down off the chair like a fucking jack n the box lol, sore back, sore neck, sore legs, fuckin nightmare lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

lol sambo u ponce get that trimmed i expect no leafy shit!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol sambo u ponce get that trimmed i expect no leafy shit!!


whats that ice i couldnt hear you them fans have deafend me a little did you say you ''dont want no bud only the leafy shit'' lol


----------



## indikat (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats that ice i couldnt hear you them fans have deafend me a little did you say you ''dont want no bud only the leafy shit'' lol


ha ha reminds me of some yank bird on another thread who ses she keeps the trim an bins the bud pmsl..sum people jus love bein different


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

there ya go mg, and im the same m8 always up n down going for a cig every 20mins just too change position cause of the pain in various parts lol

dont seem too sad a yield considering thats only 2plants, 3wk veg just shy of 9wk flower n 1x600hps.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

dont look too bad at all m8 for 2 plants. u doin anything with the trim?


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> dont look too bad at all m8 for 2 plants. u doin anything with the trim?


i will siv it and make some kief hash then make some butter with that trim, u never get all the thc off with a quick siv and the butter still hits the spot, actually is a touch nicer cause it doesnt destroy u lol i was gonna leave the butter alone after my last batch but fuck it all that talk the other night got me a fancy on for the butter buzz but dont want it anywhere near as strong as me last batch.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will siv it and make some kief hash then make some butter with that trim, u never get all the thc off with a quick siv and the butter still hits the spot, actually is a touch nicer cause it doesnt destroy u lol i was gonna leave the butter alone after my last batch but fuck it all that talk the other night got me a fancy on for the butter buzz but dont want it anywhere near as strong as me last batch.


#
fort u wernt doing butter na more?

so i see your pic of theis so called weed but i only see leafs,. wen do we get o see teh weed?

found a pik or Yman on his bike,


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will siv it and make some kief hash then make some butter with that trim, u never get all the thc off with a quick siv and the butter still hits the spot, actually is a touch nicer cause it doesnt destroy u lol i was gonna leave the butter alone after my last batch but fuck it all that talk the other night got me a fancy on for the butter buzz but dont want it anywhere near as strong as me last batch.


ive still a fair bit of frozen trim in someones freezer, plus ive a bit of bubble hash to pick up off a m8 that made it with my trim when i was away. was goina try iso but havent got round to gettin the alcohal yet....ill probly just end up doin it the gumby way again


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> #
> fort u wernt doing butter na more?


i wasnt after me last batch, but i blame bazoomer all his talk of butter n cakes last few wks got me a fancying some butter again.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

frozen trim in the freezer!? just wat u need lmao

and sambo lol u buttery grease monkey! u just changeyour mind more than owt,,lol,, id be into that letterbox pal i really would get a stikmade up, u watch she will have gone on e a 6 wek holiday just to piss u off,, not to piss u off personally but the fact that shes away for 6 weeks would! lol


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

now i know why terrorists strike, ffs this is pretty heft

http://www.naturalnews.com/040214_seeds_European_Commission_registration.html

*
"It's called the Plant Reproductive Material Law" LOL sounds more like a crock of shit disrupting the path of nature, i swear ima joinin the taliban if they pass that shit.*


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> frozen trim in the freezer!? just wat u need lmao
> 
> and sambo lol u buttery grease monkey! u just changeyour mind more than owt,,lol,, id be into that letterbox pal i really would get a stikmade up, u watch she will have gone on e a 6 wek holiday just to piss u off,, not to piss u off personally but the fact that shes away for 6 weeks would! lol


what about the frozen trim?


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> frozen trim in the freezer!? just wat u need lmao
> 
> and sambo lol u buttery grease monkey! u just changeyour mind more than owt,,lol,, id be into that letterbox pal i really would get a stikmade up, u watch she will have gone on e a 6 wek holiday just to piss u off,, not to piss u off personally but the fact that shes away for 6 weeks would! lol


shes a right posh bitch ice, if she thought i had done sumfin like that she would call police and not worth the risk, but wouldnt fucking suprise me m8 if the she has gone on hols, her car is parked downstairs has been all wkend but no sign of her.


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

u can put trim/bud in the freezer n it will be fine for yrs.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

its not in my freezer if thats what your gettin at...fuck that


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> its not in my freezer if thats what your gettin at...fuck that


do the research mg, trim,dry/cured bud can be kept in a freezer for years m8, no probs at all.

carnt say ive ever kept if for yrs lol but have kept it in the freezer many time no bother.


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> frozen trim in the freezer!? just wat u need lmao
> 
> and sambo lol u buttery grease monkey! u just changeyour mind more than owt,,lol,, id be into that letterbox pal i really would get a stikmade up, u watch she will have gone on e a 6 wek holiday just to piss u off,, not to piss u off personally but the fact that shes away for 6 weeks would! lol


poundland u get a litter picker upper modify it into a letter picker upper


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> do the research mg, trim,dry/cured bud can be kept in a freezer for years m8, no probs at all.
> 
> carnt say ive ever kept if for yrs lol but have kept it in the freezer many time no bother.


aww i know it keeps, i keep it in the freezer every time


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aww i know it keeps, i keep it in the freezer every time


i confused then m8? i thought u said to ice its not in the freezer? or just this paticular batch?


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> its not in my freezer if thats what your gettin at...fuck that


not in YOUR freezer, i think i get it now am i close? lmao 

the scissor hash from that trim i just done deffinatlly works lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i confused then m8? i thought u said to ice its not in the freezer? or just this paticular batch?


lol now ur nearly confusin me ffs......its not in my freezer, its in a m8s freezer, just dont like keepin it in the house


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

yeah i worked it out in the end sorry mg lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

not in HIS freezer,, i was saying lol just wat u need a freezer full of trim but then he said that it wasent in HIS freezer 

how would she know sambo? and mate if it goes much past tomoz then obviously shes away for longer than a long weekend break, she wunt know,, i know guys who would kick ger door of for less lmao.

how many times u been to look thru the letterox, and how much time u spent curtain twitchin?

lots and all the time


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not in YOUR freezer, i think i get it now am i close? lmao
> 
> the scissor hash from that trim i just done deffinatlly works lol


now ur gettin there lol, aye the scissor hash is hard te beat, gets ye stoned alright


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not in HIS freezer,, i was saying lol just wat u need a freezer full of trim but then he said that it wasent in HIS freezer
> 
> how would she know sambo? and mate if it goes much past tomoz then obviously shes away for longer than a long weekend break, she wunt know,, i know guys who would kick ger door of for less lmao.
> 
> ...


she would no because drugs/booze has been my only vice ive never in 31yrs been into crime and i wouldnt have a clue i would fuck it up or take so long the flat next to hers would end up fucking catching me lol id rather wait 6wks than tamper with her letterbox whilst im growing next door to her, 50zoplicone aint worth risking it simple.

i aint looked out the window once, have gone to the door a couple of times when i thought she was back but was the cunting other neihbour lol

i was pissed bout it yday but over it ice, they aint going nowhere there no smell and she will have no problem given me the parcel back whenever the bitch gets back.


----------



## newuserlol (May 19, 2013)

mg have you seen a irish drug/gangster tv show called love/hate? is it any good?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg have you seen a irish drug/gangster tv show called love/hate? is it any good?


i think i watched a couple of them when i been workin down south m8, aye i thought it was pretty good. might look it up mysel


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

ok sambo i get your point lol i 4get your growing less that 6 feet away lmao, and its not 50 zops its 50 zops and pregabs! lets have it correct lol

anwyays wifes bak from having the spinal tap at the hozzy, supscted bleed on the brain! ffs so having to do the single da wwith2 kids deal while shes at hozzy ALL day long,, im FUCKED! we made a deal at the 2nd kids birth, il do all the housework and cleaning and cookingand looking after the 3 yr old if she doe sthe baby,, i cant do babies,
but if im 100% honest, ive kinda enjoyed the time withj just me and the 2 kids, both girls too so it makes me go all mushy and let em have wat they want,

wife gets bak and goes nuts coz ther not in matching co-ordinated outfits, like wtf im a man we dont care about that shit


anyone got riptide they wanna trade on ps3 for summet else?

thers that foreign tv series about gansgters n cops i think its french but real fucking good,, sambo wouldnt like coz hes a dislexic fucko but none the less, hahaha


far cry 2 or dead island 1 again, hmmmmm choices choices


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2013)

Yeh had scissor hash last round fucked me up horrid 

Night


----------



## iiKode (May 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeh had scissor hash last round fucked me up horrid
> 
> Night


get an xbox mate for september just buy a second hand one, we should play gta5 fuck shit up, get enough wednmunchies to last an xbox marathon. if ur gunna be a bitch about a 5er a month for xbox then fuck ye anyone else interested iv got dead rising 2 its pretty good in a mall filled with zombies make weapons aouta anyfing. i run around with light sabers and boxin gloves with wolverine claws drivin the hummer upndown the strip


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 19, 2013)

Man I canny fucking sleep, need to get to the docs and get something for that I think, proper fucking me off now, ill get pleasantly mashed every night to the point where I could just fall asleep and then I just lay there for hours, it's been 3 hrs tonight n I thought fuck it, go far a j and a cup of hot milk n try again.

lol 30 yrs old and drinking fucking hot milk!!


----------



## indikat (May 20, 2013)

Monday morning...7.30...I am already on it..fukin plushberry is addictive, wat a lazy cunt I am these days... missing the kids as I am usually heavily into a game of cars on the wooden floor by now wiv me son or flying princesses wiv me girl...wishing I had a nice ice bong for some reason but I ll jus av to make do wiv skins an vape, life s changed since I woke up an realised that pretty much everything is one big fukin lie so now Monday mornings are a little bit more relaxed....but the whole thing comes crashing in wiv one knock on tha door..doesn't bear thinkn about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

anyone played the new need for speed game on xbox, any good?


----------



## newuserlol (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Man I canny fucking sleep, need to get to the docs and get something for that I think, proper fucking me off now, ill get pleasantly mashed every night to the point where I could just fall asleep and then I just lay there for hours, it's been 3 hrs tonight n I thought fuck it, go far a j and a cup of hot milk n try again.
> 
> lol 30 yrs old and drinking fucking hot milk!!


thats a slippery slope msky taking tabs to go to sleep, there are just too nice m8 not the buzz or anything like that, but when u struggle to sleep and all off a sudden you can take a few pills and sleep like the dead it just becomes not a option to sleep without tabs and bam your hooked, i been taking something or drinking myself to sleep for 10yr now a big regret of mine and it started with a prescription from the doc.

if you have good self-control maybe a short script will help you, but be carefull, also the docs are highly unlikely to prescribe you anything not old enough really they dont like too give out them drugs full stop let alone to fairly young people.

but of course theres always the silk road lol


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

morn uk, i was thinking about going dwc for my next run ive never done any type of hydro before but i want a wee change as im bored tae fuck with dirt & coco for the last 8 year or so, so im thinking about copying this cunt lol, www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG3MTyTGDDI ,any thoughts or advice or wee pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats a slippery slope msky taking tabs to go to sleep, there are just too nice m8 not the buzz or anything like that, but when u struggle to sleep and all off a sudden you can take a few pills and sleep like the dead it just becomes not a option to sleep without tabs and bam your hooked, i been taking something or drinking myself to sleep for 10yr now a big regret of mine and it started with a prescription from the doc.
> 
> if you have good self-control maybe a short script will help you, but be carefull, also the docs are highly unlikely to prescribe you anything not old enough really they dont like too give out them drugs full stop let alone to fairly young people.
> 
> but of course theres always the silk road lol


I've just come off the amytrips which I switched to after I got hooked on the zoppaz. Slept shit for a week or so but extra exercise is knackering me, especially now my body clocks set for 6 am so I can get to the gym afore work.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> morn uk, i was thinking about going dwc for my next run ive never done any type of hydro before but i want a wee change as im bored tae fuck with dirt & coco for the last 8 year or so, so im thinking about copying this cunt lol, www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG3MTyTGDDI ,any thoughts or advice or wee pointers would be appreciated.


bubblers ? piece of piss , if you ignore the ph then its easy to do and nice and clean , dont fuck about with an airstone and buy an air cushion , auto pots are good but i prefer water farms , 4 aquafarms in a tent is perhaps the quickest and most productive you can get , also always have your pots raised to make draining a dam site easier , waters i have a spare tub to just swop them out , rez change is a 5 minute job 



morning all ya cheery fuckers


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> bubblers ? piece of piss , if you ignore the ph then its easy to do and nice and clean , dont fuck about with an airstone and buy an air cushion , auto pots are good but i prefer water farms , 4 aquafarms in a tent is perhaps the quickest and most productive you can get , also always have your pots raised to make draining a dam site easier , waters i have a spare tub to just swop them out , rez change is a 5 minute job
> 
> 
> 
> morning all ya cheery fuckers


ye moggys im defo thinking about it, just 2 plants like that hygro hybid guy as i only want a couple of plants but BIG FUCKIN PLANTS lol instead of a tent with 8 or 10 in it as i want my plant count down, fair play to that guy in the vid hes got two fuckin monsters in 50 litre tubs vegged in a 20 litre bucket for 6 weeks then dropped into a 50 litre for flower. whats the best nutes company for hydro as that guy in the vid goes with 3 part ghe with super thrive and cal mag for veg and a shit load of other additives and boosters for flower.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 20, 2013)

Av got an aqua farm and a Dwc running ghe 3 part. Can't go wrong and if our in Scotland don't bother ur arse wae pH our waters perfect lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> bubblers ? piece of piss , if you ignore the ph then its easy to do and nice and clean , dont fuck about with an airstone and buy an air cushion , auto pots are good but i prefer water farms , 4 aquafarms in a tent is perhaps the quickest and most productive you can get , also always have your pots raised to make draining a dam site easier , waters i have a spare tub to just swop them out , rez change is a 5 minute job
> morning all ya cheery fuckers


got a link to an air cushion mogs? i've just been using stones so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

oven dried some powdery mildewed bud I took down a few days ago as it wasn't drying in the garage, looked fine and smokable by time I'd dried it. fucking pains me to chuck it so it's getting chopped and frozen for a bubble run.

View attachment 2664288View attachment 2664289


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Av got an aqua farm and a Dwc running ghe 3 part. Can't go wrong and if our in Scotland don't bother ur arse wae pH our waters perfect lol


aye scotia im thinking about the 3 part i was also looking at ionics 1 part as ive used that for a while bk and i used to use the ionics hydro for my soil as it was concentrated to fuck compared to there soil nute, i just checked my ec with my bluelab trunchon and all was good, but i think i will just go with the 3 part as its fairly cheap also and im getting good vibes bk about it for hydro-dwc, cheers bud i always knew our water was ok but ive never checked it personally but thats saves me more money that i dont need to shell oot on stuff i dont need, cheers for the input bud.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oven dried some powdery mildewed bud I took down a few days ago as it wasn't drying in the garage, looked fine and smokable by time I'd dried it. fucking pains me to chuck it so it's getting chopped and frozen for a bubble run.
> 
> View attachment 2664288View attachment 2664289


 thats shite about the pm don you must be gutted m8 i know i would be, i had 4 of my plants hermie and started seeding at 5-6 weeks into 12/12 and i was fuckin livid but i chopped it dried it and gave it to a wee dafty doon the street from me and he still gave me £200 a oscar lol, i gave him 4 0z so it was not all at a loss lol. the wee guy was clueless and he thought it was great pffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

haha life gives you lemons you make fuckin lemonade eh hahah

aye its money lost but not much if it's bubbled.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2013)

dwc is all dandy unless teh power goes out then your looking at roots sitting in stagnent water! not good.

sambo u srted them out yet pal?

im taking a trip to cex for my dead island riptide game,, WOOHOO! clocked the first but i wnat the second real fucking bad!


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dwc is all dandy unless teh power goes out then your looking at roots sitting in stagnent water! not good.
> 
> sambo u srted them out yet pal?
> 
> im taking a trip to cex for my dead island riptide game,, WOOHOO! clocked the first but i wnat the second real fucking bad!


yeah i was thinking about that fuck going half way through flower then bang powercut your crop is goosed, but im just wanting a wee change and hopefully i wont have a powercut lol, fuck sake ye mentioned power cut thats me fuckin jinxed noo lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

roots are fine sitting in just water for ages, i've had a plant cutting in the office in half a pop bottle for best part of 7 months, root system is fine with just tap water too.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> roots are fine sitting in just water for ages, i've had a plant cutting in the office in half a pop bottle for best part of 7 months, root system is fine with just tap water too.


well if thats the case fuck the powercuts lol, im defo still going to give it a shot i only need to get myself a air pump and 4 big air stones/cushions with some iws elbows and sealing glands which are as cheap as chips the air pump is the most expensive piece of equipment, ive also just cracked some jack the ripper seeds to look for a mammy plant as im pissed off with fem seeds.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> roots are fine sitting in just water for ages, i've had a plant cutting in the office in half a pop bottle for best part of 7 months, root system is fine with just tap water too.


I used to run ebb and flow tables and one day the timer controlling the watering packed up, i used to visit the room every 3 days and when i arrived EVERYTHING was crispy and dead, and as a result i switched to using soil, with better results and a lot more forgiving if you miss a day or two of watering......


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> well if thats the case fuck the powercuts lol, im defo still going to give it a shot i only need to get myself a air pump and 4 big air stones/cushions with some iws elbows and sealing glands which are as cheap as chips the air pump is the most expensive piece of equipment, ive also just cracked some jack the ripper seeds to look for a mammy plant as im pissed off with fem seeds.


I agree that hydro/aeroponics will accelerate growth and improve your yield but like i said its a lot less forgiving when things go wrong....also with the equipment you need to buy, air stones, pumps, tubing, timers its a lot cheaper to buy a pot and a bag of soil, and the end result will be better IMO...


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I used to run ebb and flow tables and one day the timer controlling the watering packed up, i used to visit the room every 3 days and when i arrived EVERYTHING was crispy and dead, and as a result i switched to using soil, with better results and a lot more forgiving if you miss a day or two of watering......


ive been in dirt and coco for ages hence me wanting a wee change im just looking for rapid growth in veg and it would appear dwc pisses all over dirt for veg, well looking at that hygro hybrids youtube page and after looking at how to grow dwc im thinking holy fuck 6 wks veg and it was massive and i want a wee piece of that shit lol.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> ive been in dirt and coco for ages hence me wanting a wee change im just looking for rapid growth in veg and it would appear dwc pisses all over dirt for veg, well looking at that hygro hybrids youtube page and after looking at how to grow dwc im thinking holy fuck 6 wks veg and it was massive and i want a wee piece of that shit lol.


Yeah i get ya i done it the other way around started with hydro and now run soil lol if your around it everyday then sure go for it ive seen amazing results with dwc....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> well if thats the case fuck the powercuts lol, im defo still going to give it a shot i only need to get myself a air pump and 4 big air stones/cushions with some iws elbows and sealing glands which are as cheap as chips the air pump is the most expensive piece of equipment, ive also just cracked some jack the ripper seeds to look for a mammy plant as im pissed off with fem seeds.


wtf is an air cushion? giz a link please. 


ldnsharkkid said:


> I used to run ebb and flow tables and one day the timer controlling the watering packed up, i used to visit the room every 3 days and when i arrived EVERYTHING was crispy and dead, and as a result i switched to using soil, with better results and a lot more forgiving if you miss a day or two of watering......


aye ebb n flow will fuck for sure but dwc your roots are still sat in water. i'm running coco next to the dwc. coco is better than soil i reckon but not much in it.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I agree that hydro/aeroponics will accelerate growth and improve your yield but like i said its a lot less forgiving when things go wrong....also with the equipment you need to buy, air stones, pumps, tubing, timers its a lot cheaper to buy a pot and a bag of soil, and the end result will be better IMO...


aye i agree its alot less forgiving i will just have to be on my A game lol and if it fucks up then i will just have 2 look at it as lesson learned but if your on top of it and not overfeeding the plant to fuck and your emptying the water res every 5-7 days and checking every nite then in theory it should be all gravy BUT and theres always a BUT, but if its not all gravy then i will be smoking fuck all and i will be a complete failure but i need to try and god loves a tryer.hahaha.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wtf is an air cushion? giz a link please.
> 
> aye ebb n flow will fuck for sure but dwc your roots are still sat in water. i'm running coco next to the dwc. coco is better than soil i reckon but not much in it.


fuck knows don, moggys mentioned it earlier i just thought it was sum fancy air stone lol but im on the fuckin hunt the noo so if a find a air cushion i will gee you a link maybe it was a whoopy cushion lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

aye when shit goes wrong, it does fast in hydro of whatever sort, think dwc is bout the best forgiving wise.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> fuck knows don, moggys mentioned it earlier i just thought it was sum fancy air stone lol but im on the fuckin hunt the noo so if a find a air cushion i will gee you a link maybe it was a whoopy cushion lol.


surely it makes no difference what th bubbles are coming out of it's the size of the pump blowing the air?! i super glued foam to the bottom of my bucket to make sure the bubbling would b as quiet as poss.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

the only air cushion i could find and i wasnt looking long but it appears to be a air pump for a aquarium in other words a air pump lol. http://www.tradezz.com/buy_9835627_aquarium-air-cushion.htm


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> surely it makes no difference what th bubbles are coming out of it's the size of the pump blowing the air?! i super glued foam to the bottom of my bucket to make sure the bubbling would b as quiet as poss.


good thinking it would act like a noise reducer, does it make much of a difference to the bubbling noise. and im looking at a 20 litre per minute pump fuck knows if thats pure overkill lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> ive been in dirt and coco for ages hence me wanting a wee change im just looking for rapid growth in veg and it would appear dwc pisses all over dirt for veg, well looking at that hygro hybrids youtube page and after looking at how to grow dwc im thinking holy fuck 6 wks veg and it was massive and i want a wee piece of that shit lol.


this is what DWC can do, search for "krustybuckets" for more info


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> this is what DWC can do, search for "krustybuckets" for more info


holy fuckin shit they plants are massive, now thats what im looking for well thats me 100% convinced, im going dwc. cheers for the link bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

i dunno to be honest, i'll check on mine n see how much air they pump tonight. mind on sat the pump was against the metal frame of the tent and my lass was like wtf is making that buzzing, and this is downstairs btw!

i got one of these and it's ok noise wise, but you can always just put them in a placcy tub like you get shrooms from the supermarkets with foam under them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190-LITRE-AIR-PUMP-FOR-AQUARIUM-FISH-TANK-FULLY-ADJUSTABLE-FLOW-RATE-/310363538009?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item48431bc259

did you mean 20 or 200? 20 might be a bit under powered for a big bucket.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dunno to be honest, i'll check on mine n see how much air they pump tonight. mind on sat the pump was against the metal frame of the tent and my lass was like wtf is making that buzzing, and this is downstairs btw!
> 
> i got one of these and it's ok noise wise, but you can always just put them in a placcy tub like you get shrooms from the supermarkets with foam under them.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190-LITRE-AIR-PUMP-FOR-AQUARIUM-FISH-TANK-FULLY-ADJUSTABLE-FLOW-RATE-/310363538009?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item48431bc259
> ...


20 litre per minute im thinking it might be a bit to much and it is for the big ass bucket about 60 litres but when you put the net pot in it will go down a bit so say 50 litres of water in the bucket. and thanks for the link as they pumps are about £25 cheaper than what i was looking at. i think im looking in the wrong places lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

mines a 26 litre and it's fucking heavy full of water, not unliftable obv but i wouldn't fancy walking far holding it by the handle.


----------



## indikat (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mines a 26 litre and it's fucking heavy full of water, not unliftable obv but i wouldn't fancy walking far holding it by the handle.


I am luggin 50 l smart pots so have to wait fer the soil to dry before attempting the lift up two flights of stairs, not every day thank fuk but I wouldn't wanna move anything that big soaked or full of water, jus been out choppin wood...love it


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

aye and if mines 50l am well putting my back out lol, i will be doing them in 20 litre buckets for veg then into the big ones come flower and they will not be getting moved as fuck trying to move 50 litre of water plus there getting scrogged so i wont be able to move them i will diy some iws elbows and tubing onto the side so i can empty the water, 2 big pots in a 2.4m wide tent, i could do like 4 20 litres on each side but i just want 2 big fuckers, again it will be trial and error but hopfuly i get there.


----------



## indikat (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> aye and if mines 50l am well putting my back out lol, i will be doing them in 20 litre buckets for veg then into the big ones come flower and they will not be getting moved as fuck trying to move 50 litre of water plus there getting scrogged so i wont be able to move them i will diy some iws elbows and tubing onto the side so i can empty the water, 2 big pots in a 2.4m wide tent, i could do like 4 20 litres on each side but i just want 2 big fuckers, again it will be trial and error but hopfuly i get there.


plenty o space fer two trees m8 what strain r u runnin?


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> plenty o space fer two trees m8 what strain r u runnin?


ive cracked some tga jack the ripper and im buying 4 packs breeders boutique seeds this wkend, dippy ellsie, sycho killer, smelly cherry, southern charm, and i will pick 1 out of them but i will have to crack a few to find a mammy plant, ive got a shit load of seeds here but after reading this site for ages im defo getting some stuff out of the boutique as ive seen nothing but rave reviews and im 1 of those cunts thats always on seed pages going oh i want that and that and that but if im honest it will take me years to crack them all but am kinda addicted to buying pips now lol just to say ive got that sad i know but fuck it lol.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 20, 2013)

can you tell ^^^^ is smoking crack


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Man I canny fucking sleep, need to get to the docs and get something for that I think, proper fucking me off now, ill get pleasantly mashed every night to the point where I could just fall asleep and then I just lay there for hours, it's been 3 hrs tonight n I thought fuck it, go far a j and a cup of hot milk n try again.
> 
> lol 30 yrs old and drinking fucking hot milk!!


im the same, was sittin up all last night just woke up now 5 30 pm, see if the doctor will give me anything probably get fuckin baby vallies or summit, an ull get some zoppies or summit to put u out for days


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

arimicisy said:


> I think this is one of only a handful of examples of beating the "not invented here" syndrome and getting this property executed locally Buckingham Palace said: Fernandes is one of Asia most influential and highly respected business figures and has made substantial investments in the UK If you are unfamiliar with The Secret, check out the previous two posts coach online store Here are 5 signs to tell if your man is seeing someone else behind your back Yes, what i want to say is that we nes the wonderful True religion jeans in our life God made it clear that Jonathan should use his sword to battle PhilistinesDespite all that time spent together, ours was not a happy relationship That is why it can be so important to explore other allnatural selections for getting a good nights sleep And while they might keep you entertained while you pound the pavement, the majority of the Top 40 is hip hop and pop music better suited for dancing in the clubs than powering through your run coach factory outlet online sale add new navigation features: Aero Shake and Snap, you can easily simplify everyday tasks using it Users can even rotate it quick to watch how their home screens I bet my blog will be censored in England as it is in other despotic countries that hate and fear the truthWhen looking for toys, often be sure that you simply are obtaining whatever you pay for Practicing your scales, chords, and chord progressions will prove to be priceless Also on our site is free competition forecasters winners with cash prizes Coach Factory Dre line of popular highend headphones and other music devices musical ineptness makes me feel as though I would have sided with Drew in regards to Lincoln thurough analysis of musical pauses For example, if you can't pay your bills, you must hand over your house so it can be sold and the banks line up to get their two bitsSultan Ismail stressed on the need for consumers to be aware of the ingredients that are now referred through codes ranging from E1 to E1000, in packets He's crushed the market in his Stock Advisor and Rule Breakers portfolios for years, and now I invite you to a personal tour of his flagship stock picking service: Supernova As the end of the year quickly happens, so does the inevitability that award show season is gearing up and will be in full swing shopcoachfactoryonlines.com First, The inside of The lyrics is a typical "gangsta rap", open music "The Watcher," Dr Micro fibres are the best alternative to allergyfree pads Discover more about why the typical linear approach guitar players follow often fails in this video about how to learn and master guitar playingA couple of years ago, I doled out the cash for a Cyclone Rake my weapon of choice for fall yard cleanup In a report on their findings the researchers said: 'Because tea is cheap, nontoxic and widely consumed, it has huge potential in promoting cognitive health and perhaps delaying the onset of dementia The most common way of people to treat insomnia is if you take a few sleeping supplements Coach Bags But, of course, someone who's considering the CD4 would certainly end up pairing it with a NAD 310 or one of those excellent budget amplifiers from Marantz or Pioneer 1:2, Paul is making this promise to all men everywhere who call on the name of Jesus Nobody complained that my voice was breaking apartDoes your man try and encourage you to go out with your friends instead of your normal date night Anne Hathaway opted for a 2011 Buttonwood Syrah Ros, a bottle that is priced in the $18 range and has moderate to good reviews on most respectable wine websites The one billionth song - Coldplay's "Speed of Sound" was sold on February 23, 2006 Coach Bags The new 2013 Fiat 500 Turbo features a more aggressive appearing front fascia, pushed 2 Britain gets through 168 million cups of tea every day and is one of the world's biggest consumers This reopening of the hotel was a kind of great success for the businessman


Now go print that out, roll it up very tightly and the proceed to shove it up your arse before fucking off out of this thread rather fucking sharpish you fucking muggy spammer cunt!!!!


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats a slippery slope msky taking tabs to go to sleep, there are just too nice m8 not the buzz or anything like that, but when u struggle to sleep and all off a sudden you can take a few pills and sleep like the dead it just becomes not a option to sleep without tabs and bam your hooked, i been taking something or drinking myself to sleep for 10yr now a big regret of mine and it started with a prescription from the doc.
> 
> if you have good self-control maybe a short script will help you, but be carefull, also the docs are highly unlikely to prescribe you anything not old enough really they dont like too give out them drugs full stop let alone to fairly young people.
> 
> but of course theres always the silk road lol


lmao, i know somone who has fuckin thousands of pill os the doctor, he gets disability or summit for anxiety and pills to help him sleep hes 23 never had a job cuz hes on sleepers and gambels his dole money.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> aye scotia im thinking about the 3 part i was also looking at ionics 1 part as ive used that for a while bk and i used to use the ionics hydro for my soil as it was concentrated to fuck compared to there soil nute, i just checked my ec with my bluelab trunchon and all was good, but i think i will just go with the 3 part as its fairly cheap also and im getting good vibes bk about it for hydro-dwc, cheers bud i always knew our water was ok but ive never checked it personally but thats saves me more money that i dont need to shell oot on stuff i dont need, cheers for the input bud.


on the east coast my waters ph is 7.2 dunno the ec, but in soil no need for ph realy anymore.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> on the east coast my waters ph is 7.2 dunno the ec, but in soil no need for ph realy anymore.


aye its good auld water up here in ecosse i have never ph'd my water but since its hydro i thought i might need to but every body that i know who grows hydro said dont waste yer time with the ph as its super soft water with no shite in it.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mines a 26 litre and it's fucking heavy full of water, not unliftable obv but i wouldn't fancy walking far holding it by the handle.


iv got a 20L bucket use it for holding feed/water for the plants, but at the shop i got that bucket from they have even bigger ones with handles, ffs u dont need handels on em u need fuckin wheels.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> aye its good auld water up here in ecosse i have never ph'd my water but since its hydro i thought i might need to but every body that i know who grows hydro said dont waste yer time with the ph as its super soft water with no shite in it.


the only time i will ph is if i add rhiz or summit that fucks the ph, i cant imagine a 10ph with rhizotonic doin any good so i lower it to 6-7


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the only time i will ph is if i add rhiz or summit that fucks the ph, i cant imagine a 10ph with rhizotonic doin any good so i lower it to 6-7


naw i think yer right, 10 on the ph would defo fuck up your plants lol i take it you use canna nutes.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> naw i think yer right, 10 on the ph would defo fuck up your plants lol i take it you use canna nutes.


nah i use biobizz, but i got some rhiz last grow made my ph go skyhigh, but yeas aslong as it ain 5 or 8 ph -+ i dont bother with it.

ANyone here tried DMT? watched a documentary onit last night, least to say it promoted my decision to go trippin out my balls thanks the the road, gonna do a bit more research before i try it though, these people told u about their trips sounds mad fun, deffo gonna have to get some of that, they said its a breakthrough since lsd, the documentary is on netflix, type in DMT it should come up.

new guysa who dont read back this is my last plant i done, doin 4 this round.

final weight dry was 3.7 oz, would have been aroun 4 1/2 if i never kept nickin bit aff it.
sorry a never got any harvest pics up, dont have a camera right now, just take pics when i got the chance (some poor cunts phone)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Now go print that out, roll it up very tightly and the proceed to shove it up your arse before fucking off out of this thread rather fucking sharpish you fucking muggy spammer cunt!!!!



It's Gone.... \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah i use biobizz, but i got some rhiz last grow made my ph go skyhigh, but yeas aslong as it ain 5 or 8 ph -+ i dont bother with it.
> 
> ANyone here tried DMT? watched a documentary onit last night, least to say it promoted my decision to go trippin out my balls thanks the the road, gonna do a bit more research before i try it though, these people told u about their trips sounds mad fun, deffo gonna have to get some of that, they said its a breakthrough since lsd, the documentary is on netflix, type in DMT it should come up.
> 
> ...


that dmt sounds as mad as fuck lol i just read a wee bit there about it, your plant looks a good yin m8 what kind was it.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> that dmt sounds as mad as fuck lol i just read a wee bit there about it, your plant looks a good yin m8 what kind was it.


Nirvana master kush, only survivor so it grew to be a beast. heres what iv got going now.
x4 Big Buddah cheese fem, gonna add 4 more once i flip, for 4 reg seeds 12/12 from seed, 2 of each of these styrains, dippy ellsy and dog from bb

the plant top right is a day or 2 younger, than the rest, temps are a joke 250 hid, and im gettin 30c, so i opened the door for when the lights are on sits 28 now.

an aye man, wis watchin that doc last night, heard aboot it efore, this doc was mad, people were saying you get "there" you come out of the trip with a thousand years oh knowledge, not sure but that sounds handy to me, aye blind fold ursel then take it, apparently meant to be the best way to get into another realm, while staying in this reality psychically, just not on a conscious level. fuck knows man hard tea explain but a wouldna mind tryin it in a couple year, not gonnai touch anyfin like that till am over 20 am 19 in june so...

anywan care to help me on this, tried 5 white vallies the other night first time in ages i had vallies tried blues before fucked me up kinda, but i took 5 whiteys and nuffin, managed to stay up till 10am the next mornin wtf, did i take enough


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

[h=1]BREAKING: European Commission to criminalize nearly all seeds and plants not registered with government[/h]
Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/040214_seeds_European_Commission_registration.html#ixzz2Tr7CsKnN
​



(NaturalNews) A new law proposed by the European Commission would make it illegal to "grow, reproduce or trade" any vegetable seeds that have not been "tested, approved and accepted" by a new EU bureaucracy named the "EU Plant Variety Agency."

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/040214_seeds_European_Commission_registration.html#ixzz2Tr6zhjpn


It's called the _Plant Reproductive Material Law_, and it attempts to put the government in charge of virtually all plants and seeds. Home gardeners who grow their own plants from non-regulated seeds would be considered criminals under this law.

The draft text of the law, which has already been amended several times due to a huge backlash from gardeners, is viewable here.

"This law will immediately stop the professional development of vegetable varieties for home gardeners, organic growers, and small-scale market farmers," said Ben Gabel, vegetable breeder and director of The Real Seed Catalogue. "Home gardeners have really different needs - for example they grow by hand, not machine, and can't or don't want to use such powerful chemical sprays. There's no way to register the varieties suitable for home use as they don't meet the strict criteria of the Plant Variety Agency, which is only concerned about approving the sort of seed used by industrial farmers."

[h=1]Virtually all plants, vegetable seeds and gardeners to eventually be registered by government[/h]All governments are, of course, infatuated with the idea of registering everybody and everything. Under Title IV of the proposed EU law:

_Title IV Registration of varieties in national and Union registers
The varieties, in order to be made available on the market throughout the Union, shall be included in a national register or in the Union register via direct application procedure to the CVPO._

Gardeners must also pay fees to the EU bureaucracy for the registration of their seeds. From the proposed law text:

_The competent authorities and the CPVO should charge fees for the processing of
applications, the formal and technical examinations including audits, variety denomination, and the maintenance of the varieties for each year for the duration of
the registration._

While this law may initially only be targeted at _commercial_ gardeners, it sets a precedent to sooner or later go after *home gardeners* and require them to abide by the same insane regulations.

[h=1]Government bureaucracy gone insane[/h]"This is an instance of bureaucracy out of control," says Ben Gabel. "All this new law does is create a whole new raft of EU civil servants being paid to move mountains of papers round all day, while killing off the seed supply to home gardeners and interfering with the right of farmers to grow what they want. It also very worrying that they have given themselves the power to regulate and licence any plant species of any sort at all in the future - not just agricultural plants, but grasses, mosses, flowers, anything at all - without having to bring it back to the Council for a vote."

As a hint of the level of *insane bureaucracy* that gardeners and vegetable growers will be subject to under this EU law, check out this language from the proposed EU law:

_Specific provisions are set out on the registration in the Union variety register and with regard to the possibility for the applicant to launch an appeal against a CPVO decision. Such provisions are not laid down for the registration in the national variety
registers, because they are subject to national administrative procedures. A new obligation for each national variety examination centre to be audited by the CPVO will be introduced with the aim to ensure the quality and harmonisation of the variety registration process in the Union. The examination centre of the professional operators will be audited and approved by the national competent authorities. In case of direct application to the CPVO it will audit and approve the examination centres it uses for variety examination._

Such language is, of course, *Orwellian bureaucraticspeak* that means only one thing: All gardeners should prepare to be subjected to total government insanity over seeds, vegetables and home gardens.

RealSeeds.co.uk warns about any attempt to actually try to understand the law by reading it:

_You cannot just read the first 5 pages or so that are an 'executive summary', and think you know what this law is about. The executive summary is NOT what will become the law. It is the actual Articles themselves that become law, the Summary has no legal standing and is just tacked on as an aid to the public and legislators, it is supposed to give background information and set the proposed legislation in context so people know what is going on and why.

The problem with this law has always been that the Summary says lots of nice fluffy things about preserving biodiversity, simplifying legislation, making things easier etc - things we all would love - but the Articles of the law actually do completely the opposite. And the Summary is not what becomes the law.

For example, the Summary of drafts 1, 2 & 3 talked about making things easier for 'Amateur' varieties. But the entire class of Amateur vegetables - which we have spent 5 years working with DEFRA to register - was actually abolished entirely in the Articles right from the start. Yet the Summary , and press releases based on it, still talked about how it will help preserve Amateur varieties! The Summary is completely bogus. Do not base your views of the law on it!

So, be warned. By all means, read it yourself. But you have the ignore the Summary as that is not the Law, and does not reflect what is in the Law. _

As you might suspect, this move is the "final solution" of Monsanto, DuPont and other seed-domination corporations who have long admitted their goal is the complete domination of all seeds and crops grown on the planet. By criminalizing the private growing of vegetables -- thereby turning gardeners into criminals -- EU bureaucrats can finally hand over full control of the food supply to powerful corporations like Monsanto.

[h=1]Most heirloom seeds to be criminalized[/h]Nearly all varieties of heirloom vegetable seeds will be criminalized under this proposed EU law. This means the act of saving seeds from one generation to the next -- a cornerstone of sustainable living -- will become *a criminal act*.

In addition, as Gabel explains, this law "...effectively kills off development of home-garden seeds in the EU."

This is the ultimate wish of all governments, of course: To criminalize any act of self-reliance and make the population completely dependent on monopolistic corporations for their very survival. This is true both in the USA and the EU. *This is what governments do: They seize control, one sector at a time*, year after year, until you are living as nothing more than a total slave under a globalist dictatorial regime.

An online petition has already been started on this issue and has garnered nearly 25,000 signatures so far.

NOAH'S ARK and 240 other organizations from 40 European countries have also initiated an "open letter" appealing to Brussels bureaucrats to stop the insanity. Click here for a translated version of their petition.

[h=1]I saw this coming[/h]By the way, I am on the record *predicting this exact scenario*. Read Chapter Three of my fiction book, "Freedom Chronicles 2026." (Read it FREE, online.) It depicts a seed smuggler living in a time when seeds are criminalized and people earn a living as professional seed smugglers.

In my book, a woman uses a specially-crafted breast prosthesis to smuggle seeds to "underground gardeners" in full defiance of laws crafted by Monsanto. A vast underground network of grassroots gardeners and scientists manage to put together a "seed weapon" to destroy GMOs and take back the food supply from evil corporations.

Mark my words: *Seeds are about to become contraband*. Anyone who grows their own food is about to be targeted as a criminal. The governments of the world, conspiring with corporations like Monsanto, do not want any individual to be able to grow their own food.

This is about *total domination of the food supply* and the criminalizing of gardeners. And this is what big government always does after centralizing sufficient power. All governments inherently seek total control over the lives of everyone, and if you don't set boundaries and limits for government (i.e. the Bill of Rights), it eventually runs roughshod over all freedoms and liberties, including the freedom to grow your own food.

*Additional sources:*
http://open-seeds.org/bad-seed-law/
http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedlaw.html
Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/040214_seeds_European_Commission_registration.html#ixzz2Tr78FYb7
​​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2013)

fuk reading all that bollox, rimmer, il just wait for sambo or that old [email protected] don to summerise

anyone know what its called or wer i can buy that vanner stuff u get on furniture? boxing all me shit up, its a rather daunting task moving, spe wen u have acumulated as much as us,

but the council have rung and house inspection is tomoz, the rooms gone so im not arsed, was standing on my landing otherday at 4am heart racing lips tingling with the anxiousness of the thought of mooving,
ffs


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk reading all that bollox, rimmer, il just wait for sambo or that old [email protected] don to summerise
> 
> anyone know what its called or wer i can buy that vanner stuff u get on furniture? boxing all me shit up, its a rather daunting task moving, spe wen u have acumulated as much as us,
> 
> ...


basically says, any plant being produced by a person that has not been/come froma testing facility or bred from seeds, tested in a facility, then you cannot grow it, its illegal to grow veggie seeds that you bred urself, ur not alout to give ur seeds away ur not aloud to grow ur seeds, good thing i use cannabis seeds as souvenirs.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> basically says, any plant being produced by a person that has not been/come froma testing facility or bred from seeds, tested in a facility, then you cannot grow it, its illegal to grow veggie seeds that you bred urself, ur not alout to give ur seeds away ur not aloud to grow ur seeds, good thing i use cannabis seeds as souvenirs.


yup basically, does make me wonder though if the same will happen with weed seeds i.e. resellers like attitude only being allowed to sell strains in the Uk that have been agreed by the UK government( which of course will be none)


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Nirvana master kush, only survivor so it grew to be a beast. heres what iv got going now.
> View attachment 2664683View attachment 2664684View attachment 2664685x4 Big Buddah cheese fem, gonna add 4 more once i flip, for 4 reg seeds 12/12 from seed, 2 of each of these styrains, dippy ellsy and dog from bb
> 
> the plant top right is a day or 2 younger, than the rest, temps are a joke 250 hid, and im gettin 30c, so i opened the door for when the lights are on sits 28 now.
> ...


going good there m8 and im gonna get a few batches of breeders b seeds aswell they look fuckin bangin m8, what time does your lights comw on at and are they 18/6 or 24/0, and as for all that 5 senses stuff im into aw that but its a heed pickler. and the whites are 2mg the yella's are 10mg and the blues are bad news lol but there 20's if i remember right, fuck me the suede shoes are fuckin crazy ive done mad shit on them fae stealing anything tae choppin ma m8 as i said there bad fuckin news well only if you take 20 et a time and down a bottle of buckie or md 20/20 lol, fucking hell im getting flash bks fae aw the stupid shit i done years ago on them as i said m8 i was hooked on them for about 10 years fae aboot 16 tae 26 and then i just stopped them and then i started taking fits and shit cause i stopped taking them to quik as your meant to ween yourself aff them but nae cunt told me that it also took months tae straighten up completely slurring ma speach like a fuckin jakey bastard lol, ahhhh thank fuck im sensible now lol


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yup basically, does make me wonder though if the same will happen with weed seeds i.e. resellers like attitude only being allowed to sell strains in the Uk that have been agreed by the UK government( which of course will be none)


there are too many strains, everyone keep breeding, they will never be able to get through the list, new strains are made everyday, they wont be able to just say no to allof them cuz there cbd strains cancer patients need, well in medical places there, is, just relised this was eu ffs, im gonna stick to clones anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2013)

so if u got grafted seeds from afacility then u can grow them all u want? also, oh yes
how would they know its from ther lab? leave a genetic marker? pain in blue?lol? what how? gottabea marker


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> going good there m8 and im gonna get a few batches of breeders b seeds aswell they look fuckin bangin m8, what time does your lights comw on at and are they 18/6 or 24/0, and as for all that 5 senses stuff im into aw that but its a heed pickler. and the whites are 2mg the yella's are 10mg and the blues are bad news lol but there 20's if i remember right, fuck me the suede shoes are fuckin crazy ive done mad shit on them fae stealing anything tae choppin ma m8 as i said there bad fuckin news well only if you take 20 et a time and down a bottle of buckie or md 20/20 lol, fucking hell im getting flash bks fae aw the stupid shit i done years ago on them as i said m8 i was hooked on them for about 10 years fae aboot 16 tae 26 and then i just stopped them and then i started taking fits and shit cause i stopped taking them to quik as your meant to ween yourself aff them but nae cunt told me that it also took months tae straighten up completely slurring ma speach like a fuckin jakey bastard lol, ahhhh thank fuck im sensible now lol


aye man can tell ur fea scootland, aye blues are tens no? used to fanny aboot wif em aswell, on the voddy ised to make me a violent cunt, jsut took the 2's for a goonight sleep turned into an allday sleep.

aye they do turn u into a jakebawl like nasty stuff.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so if u got grafted seeds from afacility then u can grow them all u want? also, oh yes
> how would they know its from ther lab? leave a genetic marker? pain in blue?lol? what how? gottabea marker


most likley a genetic marker, they will say it dont affect the product but u know it will, but no they u wont be able to grow the seeds that are approved cuz it will still be illegal in ur country, i think it will mean if u get caught with plants and they are not approved then you will be charged with cultivating and using seeds not approved, they will probably make some shit up like evolution is turnin on us genetically fuck around with our food so we can control you, why else would they do this? maybe for the small amount of money they would make by not lettin people grow their own tasty peppers they have bred since the 70's for free, u willl have to pay for the seeds at extortion price.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> there are too many strains, everyone keep breeding, they will never be able to get through the list, new strains are made everyday, they wont be able to just say no to allof them cuz there cbd strains cancer patients need, well in medical places there, is, just relised this was eu ffs, im gonna stick to clones anyway.


Oh i know they will never be able to eradicate weed seeds and people selling them but it may make ORDERING seeds harder if seedbanks etc are not legally allowed to sell their product in this country y`know or not allowed to trade in this country for instance, thats all im wondering


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got a link to an air cushion mogs? i've just been using stones so far.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Flexable-Air-Curtain-Fish-Tank-Weighted-Rubber-Fine-Mist-Air-Stone-45cm-/261131820757?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3cccab5ed5

i ment curtain , doh ! a brain fart , they dont fall apart like the stones do and dont block up so easily


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh i know they will never be able to eradicate weed seeds and people selling them but it may make ORDERING seeds harder if seedbanks etc are not legally allowed to sell their product in this country y`know or not allowed to trade in this country for instance, thats all im wondering


i think if that happens im pollenatin a couple plants for a couple k seeds, then keep a mother for clones, then everytime i get busted ill go out to my stashhouse grab a couple seeds and start a new mother. but aye man ffs somthin has to be done about this, am hopin somthin good happens in the next 10 year like government wipeout or summit, we need to start fresh, we got all thes politicians who only have their decision because of their long list of family wealth and ideas that ehy have to keep moving tbh wouldnt be shocked if syria an nk team up with nukes an bioweapons, fs dnt even need to be smart to see this is completley wrong.

fuck it there will allways be a way to get seeds, weather its in person dealin or silk roading them fs no seeds aint stoppin my dream (to be moggys assistant.)


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye man can tell ur fea scootland, aye blues are tens no? used to fanny aboot wif em aswell, on the voddy ised to make me a violent cunt, jsut took the 2's for a goonight sleep turned into an allday sleep.


aye yer right lol its the yella's that are 5s i think i was gettin muddled up wae the auld jellies lol green st20s and yella w10s oooofffffffffffffffft fuck that, never again. and as for spirits i just cant drink that shit i makes me a heed banger, i think i will just stick tae the puff in ma auld age as i cant handle fuck all else nowadays.


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Flexable-Air-Curtain-Fish-Tank-Weighted-Rubber-Fine-Mist-Air-Stone-45cm-/261131820757?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3cccab5ed5
> 
> i ment curtain , doh ! a brain fart , they dont fall apart like the stones do and dont block up so easily


they look as handy as fook man they could go right round the bottom of your pot and there pretty cheap aswell.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

seed thing will not effect us 

seed is legal to own but not to germ , the same thing will happen if this laws passed , wont make a scrap of difference and will basically make seed for every other plant become like cannabis !!!!! ok to buy but not to use 




this shit has already happened with agriculture , i think it was 72 or 74 that only strains presented and listed could be used thoughout the country , this ment wheat such as emma could be used but some specialised local wheat grown over centurys couldnt unless you presented the fucker on time , this ment no end of original and native stocks of veg and fruits were lost forever thanks to the labour fuckin backstabbing government , because of this clubs cropped up who will happily give you cutting of say apple variety to be grown at home , this by passes no end of eu red tape 

anyway the bill proposed would mean that plants need to be grown out , give the life cycle of certain plants then this simply cant happen unless theres some procedure put into place to allow a plant to become mature


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> they look as handy as fook man they could go right round the bottom of your pot and there pretty cheap aswell.



you pay a little more but there really good , i got fed up with the stones breaking up or getting full of salts so splashed the cash and brought 1 , then brought another 11 straight away


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> you pay a little more but there really good , i got fed up with the stones breaking up or getting full of salts so splashed the cash and brought 1 , then brought another 11 straight away


haha they must good if yer willing to buy 11 lol, i suppose u will get more surface area covered with them instead of stones.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

jinky j said:


> ye moggys im defo thinking about it, just 2 plants like that hygro hybid guy as i only want a couple of plants but BIG FUCKIN PLANTS lol instead of a tent with 8 or 10 in it as i want my plant count down, fair play to that guy in the vid hes got two fuckin monsters in 50 litre tubs vegged in a 20 litre bucket for 6 weeks then dropped into a 50 litre for flower. whats the best nutes company for hydro as that guy in the vid goes with 3 part ghe with super thrive and cal mag for veg and a shit load of other additives and boosters for flower.



aquafarm then 

single plant , veg up happily until its got rather large , once its a decent size then pull the air tube off and attach an air curtain , food is simple enough being ionic grow , then once into flower ionic bloom then onto vitalink and a booster of some sort , p/h if you really must but i never bother , the standard pump is whispoer quiet so i use hailea 45-55-90 pumps as there fuckin good , setting up get the tub off the floor to allow the rez to drain easier , tape stakes to the tub early on also as they tend to fall over in the hydroton , chop a cd in half and stick it around the base of the plant to reflect light up plus stops the algee , lights on is pump on and lights off leave it off , be warned the plants can get really really big in a very short time and can easily outgrow your space so dont go vegging too long 

crustys trick is to have vert hung bulbs which is appropriate as the bulbs were never ment to be hung horizontally , he also had a fuckin big rez and worked his tubs as a recurculating bubbler rather than a general dwc , the main thing was consistant rez plus a shit load of dissolved oxygen in the water , same sort of idea played with by Mr Heath Robinson ,,,note the caps , its a respect thing  , i do like our Heath


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> seed thing will not effect us
> 
> seed is legal to own but not to germ , the same thing will happen if this laws passed , wont make a scrap of difference and will basically make seed for every other plant become like cannabis !!!!! ok to buy but not to use
> 
> ...


the GMO food crops done the same, they pollenated other non GMO crops, so that means some cunts organic grown food, that he worked hard on has a little of what everyone else is easin aswell, fuckin disgrace, man is the worst thing thats touched this planet, makin animals extinct burnin up the planet, and fucking up the general solar system by the end of this century.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

its the greed of man , the inability to see past a fuckin big $ sign thats the main issue , what will it take to find a realization that the earth is the only planet we have and it needs respecting as such ? havnt a clue , a plague maybe ? i suspect running out of oil ,,,,


----------



## jinky j (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> aquafarm then
> 
> single plant , veg up happily until its got rather large , once its a decent size then pull the air tube off and attach an air curtain , food is simple enough being ionic grow , then once into flower ionic bloom then onto vitalink and a booster of some sort , p/h if you really must but i never bother , the standard pump is whispoer quiet so i use hailea 45-55-90 pumps as there fuckin good , setting up get the tub off the floor to allow the rez to drain easier , tape stakes to the tub early on also as they tend to fall over in the hydroton , chop a cd in half and stick it around the base of the plant to reflect light up plus stops the algee , lights on is pump on and lights off leave it off , be warned the plants can get really really big in a very short time and can easily outgrow your space so dont go vegging too long
> 
> crustys trick is to have vert hung bulbs which is appropriate as the bulbs were never ment to be hung horizontally , he also had a fuckin big rez and worked his tubs as a recurculating bubbler rather than a general dwc , the main thing was consistant rez plus a shit load of dissolved oxygen in the water , same sort of idea played with by Mr Heath Robinson ,,,note the caps , its a respect thing  , i do like our Heath


haha i do like oor heath lol quality m8, thats basically what im going to do am gonna get major fuckin scroggy with the 2 and ive still got a load of ionics there and bloombastic for pk booster hardener ive used a few booster and ive got to say i like my bloombastic its pretty strong tho so its 0.5ml to the litre to start with then up to 1 ml per litre, so i only need to buy a bit of cal mag. and i will defo have the bucket raised cause as you said easier draining cheers for the info m8 as i need it to totally make sure ive not missed a fuckin thing cause as somebody said earlier hydro/dwc is alot less forgiving than dirt.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

sad to say it is , in soil you say forget to feed then they start to look a little unhappy , over a week they turn yellow as the base dies off and then the middle and the rest of the plant , after say 2 weeks they look like shit but there still around , at week 3 they have lost most of the yellow and the leaves are turning brown and dieing off , tiny bits of the plant will hold on it there , plants adapt easily so if theres something not 100% the plant will survive as a rule and manage to live with the most brown thumbed fucktard changing itself to suit , there good like that , they need to be if im growing um 

in hydro forget to feed and they will let you know tomorrow , fuck they moan , and of course a leaf never recovers once its started to go wrong so before you know it they look like death ........ so its just keeping your eye on um thats all ,


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> its the greed of man , the inability to see past a fuckin big $ sign thats the main issue , what will it take to find a realization that the earth is the only planet we have and it needs respecting as such ? havnt a clue , a plague maybe ? i suspect running out of oil ,,,,


i watched as thing about the car on sky, the man who created the fuel for the modern car lied to the public that lead was being used in fuel which caused lead poisoning, he himself was subject to this, after he recovered he lied all for money, also instead of lead they could have used alcohol to make fuel burn longer, but instead they went for th fat $.

then tesler the man who created electric failed because nobody would fund him, because he wanted to give electric out for free, in the 1940's he build a laser capable of destroying anything/one at the speed of light anywhere, he destroyed it, just imagine what they have nearly 80 years later, with all of this technology created originally by nazi's fs, american recruited nazi sceintists to come up with allsorts, i probably was shit in explaining but oh ewll

if i became world leader tomorrow, i would be the best, feck all that war money could be used to find another fuel source instead of fucking up our planet a car at a time, ffs id be dedicating money to mine the moon 9g of helium 3 is worth 1000 barrels of oil fuel wise, then theres solar, ffs in 50 years they should be pretty stable and we should be able to live of them, but no we are greedy and 100mph on solar wont be fast enough compared to the 150+ on petrol, even if we could get 200mph on solar in 50 years think of how fast we could go on petrol, it would still be like it is today, fuckin usless.

sorry for the rant this world fuckin pisses me off somtimes, who the fuck would want to destroy the planet for paper money we fuckin make, yah man a flood, polar shif or big plauge is due, we are like 8 billion now, most people thats ever been on this planet, surley the planet is alive, it has instincts to kill when we are draining every last bit of goodness outa it. tbh money was the worst idea ever only one thing comes of it corrupt people, even myself fuck im corrupt, if its illegal and good pay off id fuckin do it(unless it was snichen), but that aint my fault


----------



## zVice (May 20, 2013)

Well I just shot myself in the foot, took some bud out of a jar and it started stinking up the whole flat 
Heard some neighbours come home and whilst in the passage the bitch started moaning about the "smell" saying someone was "smoking" and stinking up the flats, wasn't even smoking lol

But now I am fucking shitting meself cos my stash jars are full and a chocolate stinker about 4 weeks in flower in the tent. 
the smell is gone now and I'm about 95% sure it was from the jar not the tent, but keep thinking she might make a call. Don't think she knows which flat it's coming from and she definitely thought it was smoke not grow. Aargh fuck. Don't know what to do . Fucking idiot


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

get a budget carbon filter have that runnin next to ya, or do what im gonna do. Im gettin a rvk fan and rhino filter which will be used normally with the hood, then have a carbon scrubber(cheap filter and fan) sittin in the tent cleaning the air before it gets extracted through the main cf and fan. 

If that fails looks like ur hangin out the window just to roll a doob never mind smokin them lmao. My neighbors told me they smelled weed from my door my reply was "you a fuckin grass?" lmao he laughed then told me how he used to sook buckets like a depressed teen. didnt tell him im growin it just that i got some cheese and thats why it was smellin, he just told me try not to stink out the flats when its daytime, cuz his gf dont like the smell. still didnt listen to him fuck it they too busy scammin benifits to worry bout me.

Final plan, pay a homless to smoke a joint in ur block and make sure she sees him.


How to find a homless.
Go to CLosest McDonalds
have a fiver in ur hand
they are already askin u what u want them for.


----------



## zVice (May 20, 2013)

Like I said the tent is fine I have a rhino.

when I handle bud or vape I usually close a few doors but I opened the jar and realised the door wasn't shut, went to shut it but it was obviously too late. Guess this shit stinks a lot more than I thought :/ even when my gf came home she said she smelt it downstairs

Like I said the smell now is fine and under control and I obviously won't be that dumb again. Just worried the bitch might call the filth, she sounded pissed.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> Like I said the tent is fine I have a rhino.
> 
> when I handle bud or vape I usually close a few doors but I opened the jar and realised the door wasn't shut, went to shut it but it was obviously too late. Guess this shit stinks a lot more than I thought :/ even when my gf came home she said she smelt it downstairs
> 
> Like I said the smell now is fine and under control and I obviously won't be that dumb again. Just worried the bitch might call the filth, she sounded pissed.


aye man, how long has it been in jars what strain again, if ui just pop the lid and its down the landin i want some of that shit


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Sounds like it needs testing, I'm up for it!


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Sounds like it needs testing, I'm up for it!


lmao ill want a sample aswell in that case.



LMao been readin this boys status on fb, hes had a hard life, fuck its pretty muchuh over an hes the same age as me, doin allsort of drugs fs hes in court monthly nearly, now i see how much av changed, hes still the same, starts fights so he can either become a killer or get killed how fuckt up is that, his family is so fuckin nice aswell, he just fucks em around, if he dies that will be the 5th person that has been killed or killed somone else that i grew up with(in my teens) fs. i know 3 ppl who are up for murder and 1 who was stabbed in the throat and chest a bunch of times, robbery my arse.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i watched as thing about the car on sky, the man who created the fuel for the modern car lied to the public that lead was being used in fuel which caused lead poisoning, he himself was subject to this, after he recovered he lied all for money, also instead of lead they could have used alcohol to make fuel burn longer, but instead they went for th fat $.
> 
> then tesler the man who created electric failed because nobody would fund him, because he wanted to give electric out for free, in the 1940's he build a laser capable of destroying anything/one at the speed of light anywhere, he destroyed it, just imagine what they have nearly 80 years later, with all of this technology created originally by nazi's fs, american recruited nazi sceintists to come up with allsorts, i probably was shit in explaining but oh ewll
> 
> ...


interestingly enough a former groom lake/area 52 employee has just recently publicly said that the 1947 crash at Roswell, New Mexico was an alien craft bought down by the very weapon you describe and it was 2 craft bought down not 1, even more interestingly though is that all civilian scientists at the time said that tech was not possible till the 60`s, the military scientists just simply say " so is that what they say? not possible eh? hee hee hee"


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> interestingly enough a former groom lake/area 52 employee has just recently publicly said that the 1947 crash at Roswell, New Mexico was an alien craft bought down by the very weapon you describe and it was 2 craft bought down not 1, even more interestingly though is that all civilian scientists at the time said that tech was not possible till the 60`s, the military scientists just simply say " so is that what they say? not possible eh? hee hee hee"


 The deathray, america deffo has one incase of an alien invasion (i know it sounds stupid but there are billions of planets billions of years old how are we special?) but yeah the laser is apparently goin up in orbit to "defend the planet" or is already there. OK here is proof this laser exists.

If a civilian can build a laser capable of tearing through paperplates, do youy think the government arnt gonna look at this as a potential weapon, and try to build one 50,000 times more powerfull, that is if they didnt have it back in the 40's.

then theres the potential clean energy that they are using to power this thing. And also this was apparently one of hitlers visions laser beams, and the nazi bell/time machine which was used at 1 point, it turned the ground around it into glass. Anyone find it funny how hitler had the spear of destiny and never lost a single battel, untill his troops starved in russia? the supply turned on him because they found out his real agenda.

sorry but im realy interested in this stuff must av watched 100 hours worth of information on it.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> The deathray, america deffo has one incase of an alien invasion (i know it sounds stupid but there are billions of planets billions of years old how are we special?) but yeah the laser is apparently goin up in orbit to "defend the planet" or is already there. OK here is proof this laser exists.
> 
> If a civilian can build a laser capable of tearing through paperplates, do youy think the government arnt gonna look at this as a potential weapon, and try to build one 50,000 times more powerfull, that is if they didnt have it back in the 40's.
> 
> ...


ALso hitler had bases in atartica, was obsess with aryan race, and atlantis, i think he found out somthing intense about antartica, because he had miles and miles of ice tunnels, where water flowed at 18c therfor it created a base for hitler, damn icebergs i knew after titanic they were the real enemy lmao.

antartica is land, before the polar shift of the earths axis, it was like the amazon jungle, could that have been atlantis? not like we will ever be able to explore the land of antartica under all that ic3, but i do hope people starty researching there more and more without the us army standing by letting them take anything that wont give it away, just like the pyramids, army soldiers said they were told to carry coffins some of them 15-30 foot long, away from a new excavation so the archeologists didnt find them

FUCKING GIANTS

gonna say 1 last thing here before i end uyp writing a book. Why does obama believe in god, when people say they seen god they are treated like insane people, its hard to explain, but they say they are christians yet they are biased against other people who claim they have seen ailiens/gods saying they are mentally ill, or sum shyte. realy cant go on ranting no more gotta chill out.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> The deathray, america deffo has one incase of an alien invasion (i know it sounds stupid but there are billions of planets billions of years old how are we special?) but yeah the laser is apparently goin up in orbit to "defend the planet" or is already there. OK here is proof this laser exists.
> 
> If a civilian can build a laser capable of tearing through paperplates, do youy think the government arnt gonna look at this as a potential weapon, and try to build one 50,000 times more powerfull, that is if they didnt have it back in the 40's.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've watched some stuff on the nazi bell and shit. Tend to watch a lot of stuff on space and UFOs! especially when stoned lol
Ever watched ancient aliens?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Just avin a j then we can get on it iiKode.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I've watched some stuff on the nazi bell and shit. Tend to watch a lot of stuff on space and UFOs! especially when stoned lol
> Ever watched ancient aliens?


yeah ancient aliens is good, im allways researching this when im stoned aswell, its mad, theres alot of proof that they exist, just people are so naive, there is a picture of a helecopter on the great pyramid yet they try to say its leaders who recarved stuff on it, FFS IT IS SHAPED LIKE A CHOPPA THERE IS NO RECARVING ON THE BASTARD, ffs dont piss on my leg an tell me its raining, thats exactly what they are doing.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Just avin a j then we can get on it iiKode.


aye am rollin one the now, let me know am seriously ready for a good game lyk


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye am rollin one the now, let me know am seriously ready for a good game lyk


Well I'm all logged in, prob have to do updates but that's only a few secs. Will invite u to a party when I. Ready to get going, like I say, I'm not that good but I hold my own. We'll have some good games I'm sure.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Can't smoke n play anymore tho so gotta chuff this first.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah ancient aliens is good, im allways researching this when im stoned aswell, its mad, theres alot of proof that they exist, just people are so naive, there is a picture of a helecopter on the great pyramid yet they try to say its leaders who recarved stuff on it, FFS IT IS SHAPED LIKE A CHOPPA THERE IS NO RECARVING ON THE BASTARD, ffs dont piss on my leg an tell me its raining, thats exactly what they are doing.


Yeah officials are always filling us full of shit coming up with fucking dumb stupid cover up excuses. 
They must think every 1 is fucking retarded to believe all they shit that they come out with!


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Can't smoke n play anymore tho so gotta chuff this first.


aye im the samecant play stoned, thats why am, smokin soapbar fuckin tolerance, i used to take a bucket and be on a diff planet, took 5 the other night and could still understand a documentary, I have to be completley stoned off my rocket when watchin tv but just canthit me as hard as i want


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye im the same, but i have to be stoned, im smokin soap so i can chuff this all feckin game long.



Im still chuffing 4wk prem bud, so have to smoke a whole one to feel anything at all lol


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah officials are always filling us full of shit coming up with fucking dumb stupid cover up excuses.
> They must think every 1 is fucking retarded to believe all they shit that they come out with!


the worst part is the clueless ppl who believe everything, ohh guys looks like syria is usin bio weapons, fs am sure in a couple years there will be a massive oil patch over there, they will be like well wat do ya know we started a war on an oil patch, sound familiar? putting the leader of the enemy country up on tv takin the piss saying he done this that, pfft do we realy know saddam huesane gassed his own, or did america just want faster cars?


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Im still chuffing 4wk prem bud, so have to smoke a whole one to feel anything at all lol


rite am comin on now mate.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> rite am comin on now mate.


2 minutes Turkish.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> *Off topic, but I have a question. Wouldnt you only want things such as bad guano in your soil during veg, as it is high in nitrogen, and Nitrogen isnt good in large amounts for flowering. Why is it that every soil mix has things from all ranges of n-p-k ratios? Ideally, wouldnt you want two completely different soils to grow mj? One for flowering and one for veg? *Also, what do you guys all think of this? I plan on buying around 75, which is why im trying to find a LOW price. Does this seem good? https://www.horticulturesource.com/shopping_cart.php (I need 5 gal pots)



high nitrogen stops the triggering of a hormonal release that triggers flowering , in flower N doesnt make any difference and is needed to balance out the plants food range , soooooo its a flowering inhibitor in high numbers 

i take it you mean BAT guano

so how do you propose to completely change the soil once into flower ? bet that sounds a dumb question now ive said that aye 
also the npk isnt a permanent feature , the plant uses this food remember , the soil goes sterile after a while and food needs to be added ,,,,, doh 

going for that hat-trick of daft questions and viola ,,,, a link and is it a good price , you linked from the shopping cart and given we wont have that cookie we havnt a bloody clue what you ment to show us 


i like stoners , there funny


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> The deathray, america deffo has one incase of an alien invasion (i know it sounds stupid but there are billions of planets billions of years old how are we special?) but yeah the laser is apparently goin up in orbit to "defend the planet" or is already there. OK here is proof this laser exists.
> 
> .



huston we have a problem 

small problem thats quite hard to overlook ,and its this , you get the worlds most powerful lazer and point it at the moon , on earth its 5mm of angry electrons ready to cut through anything you like , however by the time its hit the moon that bad boy is 4 meters across and little more than a dull light show 


and so the idea of lazers shooting the bad guys down works well in daft james bond films the reality is it would be useless at the job in hand , no way round the rather crushing fact its not going to shoot sod all down 

obama ? god botherer ? yep , prerequisite of the job , you cant be prez unless your a believer as you wont get voted in , same with the prime minister , they have to be affirmed as having belief otherwise they would never be put forward to the position


----------



## The2TimEr (May 20, 2013)

good evening kingdom of united!

hit the 3 week mark today with the girls  fair amount of frost for 3 weeks. front left is the blue lemon thai which isn't flowering as fast as the nl x bb's but she is a 10-14 week strain i think.


----------



## codexcannabis (May 20, 2013)

Iikode...look at like this...in Syria the rebels we have given £40 million to are admitted al qaeda extremist salafist muslims. The same people that are meant to be enemy number one we are funding...why? Imo its because if we have a destablised syria many people with power will prosper, and it opens the flood gates for money making via war. Israel can claim they are in mortal danger and attack everyone nearby...probably provoking Iran. Plus the rich can get richer selling weapons contracts whilst we all die fighting for them. Doesnt matter what colour your skin is or what god you pray too, those guys at the top look at us all like we are shit on their shoes.


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> But if its gonna go sterile anyway, why add things that are high in potassium and Vitamin K?


because they also get used up , vit K ? potassium is listed as its value as the K in npk , its one of those thing thats its called npk and not npp 


as for your pots , i doubt if you will find cheaper , a very good size


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> good evening kingdom of united!
> 
> hit the 3 week mark today with the girls  fair amount of frost for 3 weeks. front left is the blue lemon thai which isn't flowering as fast as the nl x bb's but she is a 10-14 week strain i think.
> 
> ...



3 wks 12/12 or 3wks after pre flower?


----------



## moggggys (May 20, 2013)

codexcannabis said:


> Iikode...look at like this...in Syria the rebels we have given £40 million to are admitted al qaeda extremist salafist muslims. The same people that are meant to be enemy number one we are funding...why? Imo its because if we have a destablised syria many people with power will prosper, and it opens the flood gates for money making via war. Israel can claim they are in mortal danger and attack everyone nearby...probably provoking Iran. Plus the rich can get richer selling weapons contracts whilst we all die fighting for them. Doesnt matter what colour your skin is or what god you pray too, those guys at the top look at us all like we are shit on their shoes.


in a word ............... so 

the reality is the UN did nothing as china and russia want nothing to do with it , without there vote nothing can be done except a little aid , so the locals on the ground who are party to this war seek help any place they can and sure enough the cunt with the beard has a bit of clout and can offer up a shed load of beardy loonys who are happy to kill or be killed if you say some fucker in a book thinks its right 

so what do you do ? stop the aid , fuck the lot of um , its only money thats going on guns isnt it and not say medicine or food , there spunking it on rounds not rolls yeah ? so people die because of a lack of items they the locals simply cant afford to buy then its ok as long as nothing is squirreled off to helping them out , its not like the aid money is spent on items that get shipped , no they must be handed a large cheque to be spent on anything they like 

as for flogging them guns thats even easier , theres all of about 20 people in the entire world who have the licensing agreed at the hague to sell guns , if anyone wants to buy guns they have to go through this official person who is the only person who can sign a carnet du passage , that person who could sign over anything is answerable to interpol and would face life imprisonment if he did sell so much as a bb pellet , you could of course piggy back off the back off an exsisting carnet but given the locals wont be named then this cant happen , it could happen to the government but given all the present carnets have been revoked then its a stale mate for fresh guns ,,,, and its not like the locals are presently arming themselves thanks to guerrilla tactics and deserters , nahhhh not likely to happen 


frederick forsyth is an informative bugger if nothing else


----------



## The2TimEr (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> 3 wks 12/12 or 3wks after pre flower?


since pre flowers dude and 4 weeks 12/12.
should have 5 weeks to go with the nlxbb, they are 55 -60 day strain and certainly going fast!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

They looking good, hope they get nice and fat for ya!


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> huston we have a problem
> 
> small problem thats quite hard to overlook ,and its this , you get the worlds most powerful lazer and point it at the moon , on earth its 5mm of angry electrons ready to cut through anything you like , however by the time its hit the moon that bad boy is 4 meters across and little more than a dull light show
> 
> ...


But what if you shoot bolts of lazers? maybe the size of a bullet but that gets projected towards soimone some how, could you explain why the laser would be 5m wide bt time it gets to the moon, i woulav thought it would stay the same in diameter, yeah another thing is if u shot urself in the head it would go the speed of light which means the laser would hit space before the trigger was released


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

codexcannabis said:


> Iikode...look at like this...in Syria the rebels we have given £40 million to are admitted al qaeda extremist salafist muslims. The same people that are meant to be enemy number one we are funding...why? Imo its because if we have a destablised syria many people with power will prosper, and it opens the flood gates for money making via war. Israel can claim they are in mortal danger and attack everyone nearby...probably provoking Iran. Plus the rich can get richer selling weapons contracts whilst we all die fighting for them. Doesnt matter what colour your skin is or what god you pray too, those guys at the top look at us all like we are shit on their shoes.


yah man money allways wins,hmm if i was to go out and protest now id be laughed at, if i was a billionare and went out protesting id have people followin me around like a bad smell.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> good evening kingdom of united!
> 
> hit the 3 week mark today with the girls  fair amount of frost for 3 weeks. front left is the blue lemon thai which isn't flowering as fast as the nl x bb's but she is a 10-14 week strain i think.
> View attachment 2665025
> View attachment 2665026


nice one there deltimer


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> Well I just shot myself in the foot, took some bud out of a jar and it started stinking up the whole flat
> Heard some neighbours come home and whilst in the passage the bitch started moaning about the "smell" saying someone was "smoking" and stinking up the flats, wasn't even smoking lol
> 
> But now I am fucking shitting meself cos my stash jars are full and a chocolate stinker about 4 weeks in flower in the tent.
> the smell is gone now and I'm about 95% sure it was from the jar not the tent, but keep thinking she might make a call. Don't think she knows which flat it's coming from and she definitely thought it was smoke not grow. Aargh fuck. Don't know what to do . Fucking idiot


Go and knock on the door and politely tell her to MIND HER OWN FUCKING BUSINESS


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

anyone here up for a game of mw3 or black ops 1 on xbox pm me ur gamertag we can play if u like.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

I got a question or rather a statement that i will be rebuffed on.....why do people grow organically?

Science was my favourite subject at school but im by no means a scientist but organically/chemically strikes me as being the same thing. Say a plant needs potassium (K), surely whether it is delivered organically or chemically its still the same chemical element. The properties of the element dont change just because of the way its produced? Am I wrong? Probably but id like some answers lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone here up for a game of mw3 or black ops 1 on xbox pm me ur gamertag we can play if u like.


Only got PS3 bro otherwise id happily kick your ass


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Go and knock on the door and politely tell her to MIND HER OWN FUCKING BUSINESS


its rare ppl phonin police cuz they smell it, unless they smell it ery day, pfft i got shit on dick neighbors so if they find out im not too bothered, think theyd get more time than me anyway 4 year rapin the benefits.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Only got PS3 bro otherwise id happily kick your ass


pfft, if u were on xbox id tell u to go ps3, heard they need more bitches....


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I got a question or rather a statement that i will be rebuffed on.....why do people grow organically?
> 
> Science was my favourite subject at school but im by no means a scientist but organically/chemically strikes me as being the same thing. Say a plant needs potassium (K), surely whether it is delivered organically or chemically its still the same chemical element. The properties of the element dont change just because of the way its produced? Am I wrong? Probably but id like some answers lol


yah but its more natural to have some shit on the plants not acid mixed in at a ml a l, fs pk 13/14 says not to spill on ur hands.

i think its more state of mind, some people FEEL better knowin their smokin organic rather than hydro, and some ppl round here dont trust hydro cuz they know its chemicals, that why everyone says organic weather it was grown in soil, or a bowl of piss.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pfft, if u were on xbox id tell u to go ps3, heard they need more bitches....


Haha like you said all the bitches are on xbox, seriously tho im a COD GOD


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah but its more natural to have some shit on the plants not acid mixed in at a ml a l, fs pk 13/14 says not to spill on ur hands.
> 
> i think its more state of mind, some people FEEL better knowin their smokin organic rather than hydro, and some ppl round here dont trust hydro cuz they know its chemicals, that why everyone says organic weather it was grown in soil, or a bowl of piss.


You say more natural but at the end of the day NPK whether it comes organically or chemically is still NPK? No?


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Haha like you said all the bitches are on xbox, seriously tho im a COD GOD


500+ moabs, 202 kills on black ops 1 solo, dont make me go nerd on u


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> You say more natural but at the end of the day NPK whether it comes organically or chemically is still NPK? No?


yes, but what about the chemicals in the synthetic nutes that hold the npk together, i doubt it makes a difference like i said its more the person, fs i dont realy care about organic or hydro dont know why everyone does, but its like flushing i suppose, each person looves what they do, and hate what others do.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 500+ moabs, 202 kills on black ops 1 solo, dont make me go nerd on u


I only play TDM and ive hit a few moabs, hard to get cos the time runs out too quickly, dont play black ops cos its shit, and im skeptical about the new COD:Ghosts, but will give it a try, get a PS3/4 xbox is old now


----------



## ldnsharkkid (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yes, but what about the chemicals in the synthetic nutes that hold the npk together, i doubt it makes a difference like i said its more the person, fs i dont realy care about organic or hydro dont know why everyone does, but its like flushing i suppose, each person looves what they do, and hate what others do.


Yeah i understand what you mean just wondered if i was wrong in some way, i use canna nutes it jus seems like a lot of work to do organic feed what with guano, castings etc etc


----------



## indikat (May 20, 2013)

moggggys said:


> huston we have a problem
> 
> small problem thats quite hard to overlook ,and its this , you get the worlds most powerful lazer and point it at the moon , on earth its 5mm of angry electrons ready to cut through anything you like , however by the time its hit the moon that bad boy is 4 meters across and little more than a dull light show
> 
> ...


no kode is right but they are microwaved based and are technically referred to as masers rather than lazers, the earth to moon scenario u mentioned would produce a 500m cicle on the moon due to the lensing effect of the earths atmosphere and extreme distance ie 250,000 miles...this lensing effect would be negligible at distances of a few hundred miles and space to earth direction


----------



## The2TimEr (May 20, 2013)

cheers gents!
they've been eating and drinking enough so no reason to not get over weight


----------



## indikat (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah i understand what you mean just wondered if i was wrong in some way, i use canna nutes it jus seems like a lot of work to do organic feed what with guano, castings etc etc


why is it more work to top dress wiv bat shit etc ?....seems like less work to me but much more dif to get right . Why I do it is fer tha flavour. Good flowering guano can make a positive diff to flavour an bud development but does take some experience to judge wen and how much bat shit to use. Organics taste different to hydro or coco so its a preference fing, each wiv their merits


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> no kode is right but they are microwaved based and are technically referred to as masers rather than lazers, the earth to moon scenario u mentioned would produce a 500m cicle on the moon due to the lensing effect of the earths atmosphere and extreme distance ie 250,000 miles...this lensing effect would be negligible at distances of a few hundred miles and space to earth direction


its alright if the laser cant defend earth the rail guns will do a joob job if not better, sling a bowling ball into space it wont slow donw but get faster now imagine u had an automatic rail gun shooting bowling balls at enemy spacecraft. better idea our spacecrafts should railguns ontop of them since its only 1 of a few weapons u can use in space, anything mechanical wont work because the tempatures will freeze oil/lubricants that ar on/inside the weapon.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> no kode is right but they are microwaved based and are technically referred to as masers rather than lazers, the earth to moon scenario u mentioned would produce a 500m cicle on the moon due to the lensing effect of the earths atmosphere and extreme distance ie 250,000 miles...this lensing effect would be negligible at distances of a few hundred miles and space to earth direction


well at least u wont miss a target at 250,000 miles.


----------



## indikat (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well at least u wont miss a target at 250,000 miles.


you could if you were pissed


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> you could if you were pissed


or if u were shark kid cuz hes shyte at shooting anything including cod guns.

dont think theyd let an alcy get a hold of one of them kinda weapons, fucker would be tryin to lught his fag with it.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> I only play TDM and ive hit a few moabs, hard to get cos the time runs out too quickly, dont play black ops cos its shit, and im skeptical about the new COD:Ghosts, but will give it a try, get a PS3/4 xbox is old now


it may be old but it's still the number 1 selling console in the WORLD!! But still you play on you're little boys toy and let the men do some proper gaming on a machine dedicated to gaming!


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Yeah i understand what you mean just wondered if i was wrong in some way, i use canna nutes it jus seems like a lot of work to do organic feed what with guano, castings etc etc


im sure the top dressers would be the same, too complicated pouring a ml of this that and the next thing into ur water, just slap some shyte onit ull be fine. lmao


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> it may be old but it's still the number 1 selling console in the WORLD!! But still you play on you're little boys toy and let the men do some proper gaming on a machine dedicated to gaming!


map packs early, patches, hell all i have to do is phone microsoft with a problem and say im a paying customer i get what i want, ps3 users would have to wait for weeks to get an urgent patch released, then theres the fact that ps3 is easier, dont challenge a serious xbox guy when ur on ps3, no way to compare, since iv been playing agains MLG pro player all my fuckin life and hes playin agains a casual cunt who dont wanna pay monthly fees, an usually those ype of ppl are fuckin shyte, xbox defo has better players onit.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

I use Bat Shit Tea along side all of canna's nutes apart from rhizo.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> map packs early, patches, hell all i have to do is phone microsoft with a problem and say im a paying customer i get what i want, ps3 users would have to wait for weeks to get an urgent patch released, then theres the fact that ps3 is easier, dont challenge a serious xbox guy when ur on ps3, no way to compare, since iv been playing agains MLG pro player all my fuckin life and hes playin agains a casual cunt who dont wanna pay monthly fees, an usually those ype of ppl are fuckin shyte, xbox defo has better players onit.



U missed one MASSIVE thing that pissed a lot of people off. When was it that Microsoft got hacked and lost lots of people's profiles and banking details??? Oh yea, that never happened, it was Sony that were hacked!!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

By a bunch of fucking 5yr old girls!!


----------



## The2TimEr (May 20, 2013)

dont these xbox's and ps3 do the same shit? lol i had both, xbox lasted 10months before dying and ps3 has lasted me years, 3 now i think.


----------



## iiKode (May 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> dont these xbox's and ps3 do the same shit? lol i had both, xbox lasted 10months before dying and ps3 has lasted me years, 3 now i think.


original xbox got red rings, because they were in a hurry to have it out before ps3, but the xbox slim dont get that anymore, and iv had the original since it came out never red ringed yet, but iv had another xbox that got red rings.
ps3 lag is horrible aswell, i remember when mw3 first came out it was unplayable on ps3 cuz of the lag. (had a ps3 gave it to me brother)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2013)

ok so what the FUK! letting the thread go to page 3 of the forum!

ps3 beats 360 but parantly it doesent

bought dead island riptdie yesterday and its laggy as fuk! hope a update comes out soon..still a top game.,,


----------



## indikat (May 21, 2013)

afternoon cum funnels


----------



## pon (May 21, 2013)

So there you all are!


MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I use Bat Shit Tea along side all of canna's nutes apart from rhizo.


Is it tastier than PG Tips?

He's my bag o shite auto TD on day 68


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2013)

my cheese auto 54 days from seed
View attachment 2665909View attachment 2665910View attachment 2665911View attachment 2665912

my BLT 46 days from seed day 20 of 12/12
View attachment 2665913

my AK47 only just popped above soil this morning and still has seed casing on, i am gonna experiment with lollipopping this one
View attachment 2665915


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone here up for a game of mw3 or black ops 1 on xbox pm me ur gamertag we can play if u like.


i got mw3 black ops 2-mw2-mw1- just got dead island riptide if u wanna go onlline got dead island 1 too,, or how about nfs the run?

my gamertag is UKRG ADD MEEEEE

LMAO
no serously its ukrg add me


----------



## iiKode (May 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok so what the FUK! letting the thread go to page 3 of the forum!
> 
> ps3 beats 360 but parantly it doesent
> 
> bought dead island riptdie yesterday and its laggy as fuk! hope a update comes out soon..still a top game.,,


Ps3 is shyte, you dont pay for the quality of customer service, and can wait weeks for a simple patch, nevermind the mappacks and DLC content on some games dont come out for a couple weeks/months after xbox has them.


----------



## iiKode (May 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got mw3 black ops 2-mw2-mw1- just got dead island riptide if u wanna go onlline got dead island 1 too,, or how about nfs the run?
> 
> my gamertag is UKRG ADD MEEEEE
> 
> ...


are u seriopus, you got xbox overnight? well done mate
added you dont say my gt on here mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2013)

no got ps3 u numpty

and lol on customer service.......who cares i just buy a new one if it dies,, siples


----------



## iiKode (May 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no got ps3 u numpty
> 
> and lol on customer service.......who cares i just buy a new one if it dies,, siples


Lol the server for ps3 goes down/ gets laggyt you cant just buy a new one, its the online services, microsoft keep their patches good an all that, ps3 dont make millions every month on people payin so they dont care.

what i meant by customer service was, they update/fix glitches almost instantly on xbox, ps3 will wait months, infact i think you can still do zombie glitch on ps3 by making the host lag in the elevator and you get behind the elevator, probably hasnt been fixed in 2 year, xbox had it fixed the week after.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 21, 2013)

Ill add you later IC3.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 21, 2013)

ice t4 embarrassing bodys live,mate you show on web cam its just started


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ice t4 embarrassing bodys live,mate you show on web cam its just started


too busy having a wank atm matey,, il apply laters,, gotta do me bandages in a bit so il do sum pics then


----------



## moggggys (May 21, 2013)

dum de dum ,,,, cant be arsed to type shed loads out , makin a book mark


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2013)

Easy boys what u lot sayin then??? Here's my gals at day 20 from seed  oh and front left is about 4 days or so behind the rest


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys what u lot sayin then??? Here's my gals at day 20 from seed View attachment 2666317 oh and front left is about 4 days or so behind the rest


looking good man...did you run 10 last time or?


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> too busy having a wank atm matey,, il apply laters,, gotta do me bandages in a bit so il do sum pics then


No no , please don't Ice !


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2013)

Just been down shed,,1 week into flower, it's a jungle down there !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> looking good man...did you run 10 last time or?


Nah I normally run 4 but I'm gonna be keeping mother's so just gonna see which look best and what not and a couple of the seedlings are going in the garden disguised in bamboo


----------



## zVice (May 21, 2013)

Well the door hasn't come down yet, hopefully they're oblivious and not just filling out paper work.

god damn the dog and pit stink


----------



## iiKode (May 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys what u lot sayin then??? Here's my gals at day 20 from seed View attachment 2666317 oh and front left is about 4 days or so behind the rest


we should be around even now, my plants are just getting over being topped, and fucking heat, have to keep my closet open, untill i get a funnel to get this extraction sorted.


----------



## iiKode (May 21, 2013)

zVice said:


> Well the door hasn't come down yet, hopefully they're oblivious and not just filling out paper work.
> 
> god damn the dog and pit stink


what gives you the idea the filth are on to you?


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2013)

These "the church" from GHS r fucking wompas ! Thanks Sambo , you recommended them !


----------



## zVice (May 21, 2013)

healthy dose of paranoia ...

had an issue, opened some jars which managed to stink out the whole block of 9 flats all the way down to ground floor
not even smoking just opened the jars haha

then heard some bitch moaning in the hallway saying the whole place stinks and that someone must be smoking
she sounded pissed enough to fucking complain to someone

don't think she knew where it was coming from though and thank fuck she only thought it was being "smoked"

smell is completely gone now, and doubt she will take it further.. just always have that doubt in the back of my head knowing just how shit people generally are.




iiKode said:


> what gives you the idea the filth are on to you?


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2013)

There was an old man from Leeds,who swollowed a packet of seeds, In less than an hour, his cock was a flower & hiss balls were a bundle of weeds .


----------



## indikat (May 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> healthy dose of paranoia ...
> 
> had an issue, opened some jars which managed to stink out the whole block of 9 flats all the way down to ground floor
> not even smoking just opened the jars haha
> ...


it will be cool vice, she was jus a bit pissed up an showin off, she went into her flat opened the fridge stuffed her own face wiv cake an more strongbow fell asleep an thought norhing more bout it....then she had vivid dreams of cake, cider an shouting all the things she loves...then she is consumed by a large cannabis plant that is growing from the keyhole of ur flat..she wakes up wiv wet arm pits trembling..nothing more booze wont put right and... forgets her dream. No worries m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

Aye they're not going to bother goin door to door just burp in your tent in future lad lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

or get an ozone genny  that's what i use when i chop that going in the room then everything through the tent and filter before outside world. 

quiet in here today, you fanboys all glued to your xbox/ps3's today ?

few frost shots from last night. smelly berry

View attachment 2666936View attachment 2666937View attachment 2666938View attachment 2666939


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> healthy dose of paranoia ...
> 
> had an issue, opened some jars which managed to stink out the whole block of 9 flats all the way down to ground floor
> not even smoking just opened the jars haha
> ...


yeah smell? nah even if she did phone the polis, dont open the door, as long as the smells gone, they wont bust yer door down just cuz she said i smelled it mate, unless she went around and said she smelled it growin, get somethin dirty on her blackmail is the best mate.

or accuse her of smoking 'cannabis' and be disgusted, basically act like a member of parliment speakin about drugs, then she will think it was some other cunt for sure, be hasty with it, talk about bs problems with weed, violence etc even though its all bs, yap and yap untill she cant take any more of it, and she will leave with it implanted that it was never, and never will be you.


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> or get an ozone genny  that's what i use when i chop that going in the room then everything through the tent and filter before outside world.
> 
> quiet in here today, you fanboys all glued to your xbox/ps3's today ?
> 
> ...


very nice done m,ate


----------



## indikat (May 22, 2013)

Sick of weedy pudgy politiyians startin wars.....they couldn't handle themselves in a pub fight...from 19.25 to 22.00 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLOEe2bOFu8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

cheers iikode, proofs in the pud. popcorn should be ready to try pretty soon


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers iikode, proofs in the pud. popcorn should be ready to try pretty soon


how long do you think its got, another week, to fatten a reside all the hairs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

tops, it's preference on the stone now, trichs are a mix of milky n clear another week they'll be amber and i'll wait for the keeper to do that.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

can you use hydro nutes with coco?surely it would just be run to waste?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> can you use hydro nutes with coco?surely it would just be run to waste?


yes u can.... we used italink max in coco no problem



bazoomer said:


> There was an old man from Leeds,who swollowed a packet of seeds, In less than an hour, his cock was a flower & hiss balls were a bundle of weeds .


talking about me like! ahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

2 days off from work, fucking hell I've not said that for a while!

Gives me a chance to get some pics up, 14 days 12/12 under 1000w (600w + 400w).

The smallest of the 2 'Two Toke Killer' pheno's.




The larger one is too big to get out of the tent until I put a proper door on the front so the pics don't do it justice.




The Triacontanol sprayed 'Grape Kush x Psycho' actually seems to be responding a lot slower to the 12/12 flip then I expected. 
Smells lovely though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2013)

so what your syaing is all this tricantinol is horsebollox and its infgact slowed ur shit down?

and i still say ur fucking nuts growing in your attick, shame u cant buy a portable cheap flir camera to see for yourself

here go buy one and check out your roof
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLIR-i3-Hand-Held-Thermal-Imaging-Camera-UK-Stock-UK-Approved-Supplier-2Yr-/281101617798?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4172f64a86


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> can you use hydro nutes with coco?surely it would just be run to waste?


coco is inert n doesn't hold nutes so it basically is hydro 

nice looking gals yorkie, any pong off em yet?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 22, 2013)

Easy lads
Donny boy that land yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so what your syaing is all this tricantinol is horsebollox and its infgact slowed ur shit down?
> 
> and i still say ur fucking nuts growing in your attick, shame u cant buy a portable cheap flir camera to see for yourself
> 
> ...


No that's not what I'm saying, the slow response might well be strain specific and it did go into 12/12 of the back of shitty PH so....... 
As I only have 1 plant of that cross I have no idea what to expect really. 

I wasn't very scientific with the spraying to be fair, when I do a side by side control with clones of the same strain next time then I'll know better.

I don't need to check my roof, the tent doesn't make my attic any hotter than ambient at all. 
The lights are on through the night, my intake comes straight from outside, the tent has plenty of negative pressure and the exhaust vents back into the house.
Doing it the other way round and exhausting into the loft like you were doing is the risky way.

This loft tent actually performs far better in every way than the proper tent in my spare room, it's cooler (I can run 1000w at about 22-23C no problem), has better airflow and better negative pressure.


----------



## treeman38.570 (May 22, 2013)

grosw your own three lovely lady's can give you pounds if you do it right


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

treeman38.570 said:


> grosw your own three lovely lady's can give you pounds if you do it right


You waited 7 months to post that!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice looking gals yorkie, any pong off em yet?


Pukka's stinks but the 2 tokes aren't really giving off much yet, maybe the slightest hint of apple but that might just be my perception as I've had a cold for a couple of days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy lads
> Donny boy that land yet?


aye fella, should have an email in your inbox bout it, can;t open it, nowt smellyproof where i am hahaha


The Yorkshireman said:


> Pukka's stinks but the 2 tokes aren't really giving off much yet, maybe the slightest hint of apple but that might just be my perception as I've had a cold for a couple of days.


ah well, time will tell.


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You waited 7 months to post that!?


he probably made the account so he can look at pics, u need an account to see pictures on this site remember.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah well, time will tell.


Oh aye, they're nice and healthy so I've no doubt they'll be banger's.

Watering looks like it needs to go to once a day now, they're drinking plenty.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

another one for yas,went to grow shop yesterday for a 250 cfl for veg,but the guy said why not get a mh bulb for your 250,i said na thinking of elecy,but he said na it will be the same?any one used vitalink hydro grow/bloom easy one part,im going try it this run.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

my wee psycho in coco just got woke up for a pic bad me i know,but she got a feed one week in flower


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

coco out the £1 shop lol 10lts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> another one for yas,went to grow shop yesterday for a 250 cfl for veg,but the guy said why not get a mh bulb for your 250,i said na thinking of elecy,but he said na it will be the same?


That sounds like the guy in the shop thinks that the 250w CFL is supposed to fit a 250w ballast that you already have?
CFL's plug straight into the wall not into a ballast and if you bought a 250w ballast/MH bulb it would cost about twice as much as just the CFL.

The 250w MH and ballast would give you better performance than the 250w CFL for sure and would only use a tiny bit more leccy (due to efficiency) but it would so little you wouldn't notice it on your bill. For the same price (maybe cheaper) as the 250w ballast/bulb you could get a 400w ballast/bulb, a 400w magnetic uses about £10-£12 a week on an 18/6 veg cycle.


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> another one for yas,went to grow shop yesterday for a 250 cfl for veg,but the guy said why not get a mh bulb for your 250,i said na thinking of elecy,but he said na it will be the same?any one used vitalink hydro grow/bloom easy one part,im going try it this run.


thats why cfl is a waste, unless ur growin 1 plant or summit, i went through the cfl, because of the ENERGY SAVER but you actually use more compared to HID,


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

ye i have a 400 duel spec in flower,a 250 reflector,ballast spare but no bulb,and thought running both would be more expensive,so was going to get a cfl,any way got the mh for £13


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2013)

u cant put a cfl into a ballast? the whoe point of the ballast is the ignitor, cfl have the igniter buitl in but yeh the cfl do use less lekki but produece less lumens


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No that's not what I'm saying, the slow response might well be strain specific and it did go into 12/12 of the back of shitty PH so.......
> As I only have 1 plant of that cross I have no idea what to expect really.
> 
> I wasn't very scientific with the spraying to be fair, when I do a side by side control with clones of the same strain next time then I'll know better.
> ...


 i understandwhat yor saying but its about disapation and a 600 heat disapates ratehr well wen going into a cool atick next to the boiler flue. as mine did,, the temps dident go up in the attick hardely at all in anyways (i checked)

i just hope ur right and that aint lighting ur roof right up, we can sit here saying yes it will, no it wont till wer blue in the face, but unless u had ur own flir thingy u just will never know.


----------



## indikat (May 22, 2013)

Yeah HID lights grow bttr weed, I use 2 x 250 flower cfls as verticals to fatten colas but the main lights are 1000 son t an 600w hps, good idea to get a light meter an experiment as the difference is huge but the eyes see the CFL as very bright but the light meter doesn't so prob nor do tha gals


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just hope ur right and that aint lighting ur roof right up, we can sit here saying yes it will, no it wont till wer blue in the face, but unless u had ur own flir thingy u just will never know.


It's triple walled and doesn't touch any other external facing surfaces, I have a thermometer outside and another inside the loft.

Their are so many air gap's round the eaves and so much natural airflow up there that both thermometers read the same temperatures whether the lights are on or off.

It doesn't alter the temperature at all.


----------



## indikat (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's triple walled and doesn't touch any other external facing surfaces, I have a thermometer outside and another inside the loft.
> 
> Their are so many air gap's round the eaves and so much natural airflow up there that both thermometers read the same temperatures whether the lights are on or off.
> 
> It doesn't alter the temperature at all.


just curious as i thought ambient room heat and an ir source wernt exactly the same, ie thought u got more ir signal from hid watevva ambient room temp is...shit looks like the only the flir will no


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

get through ur first harvest, then u can see what the pigs are seeing 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLIR-i3-Hand-Held-Thermal-Imaging-Camera-UK-Stock-UK-Approved-Supplier-2Yr-/281101617798?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4172f64a86


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

need a crash course in estate twang but shits been kickin off down woolwich it seems


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

2mp camera, and the sun is way better lighting than hthe his for fotos, top left stretched like a mofo when theyw ere under the cfl.


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> need a crash course in estate twang but shits been kickin off down woolwich it seems


apparently there were people with 2 machetes, and an old gun, one of them went for a female officer, and she took him out apparently, the guy also shot the gun, but it backfired.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> need a crash course in estate twang but shits been kickin off down woolwich it seems



3

Here ya go mate..... http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/10436107.Woolwich_police_incident__One_dead_and_two_seriously_injured___live_updates/


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 22, 2013)

hello there whats cracking in here the day been a while since a was last on


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cant put a cfl into a ballast? the whoe point of the ballast is the ignitor, cfl have the igniter buitl in but yeh the cfl do use less lekki but produece less lumens


50w less leccy, not worth it imo, i had a 250, and lodsa littluns then just replaced about 10 sockets with 1.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

That incident in woolwich.............. apparentely its something along the lines of.....crack/meth heads have car crash, passing off-duty soldier stops to help and check everyones ok etc an the crackheads (who apparentely are also ragheads) then proceed to butcher soldier in middle of street as he was wearing a help for heroes t-shirt then police turn up an shoot the ragheads


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

whos done plain og kush?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> just curious as i thought ambient room heat and an ir source wernt exactly the same, ie thought u got more ir signal from hid watevva ambient room temp is...shit looks like the only the flir will no


FLIR can only see the surface temperature of any given object, if my loft is the same temperature internally with the lights on than with the lights off then obviously there is no change to the external surface temperature either.

This is the exact reason why they invented tents, so that you can have a room within a room. The tent doesn't heat up the walls of the room therefore there is no change to the external temperature of the house walls.

I was talking to the guy at my local grow shop the other day who's brother in law is a copper, he says grows are caught by the police FLIR camera by accident while chasing joyriders and burglars and such. They don't use the chopper to purposely search for grows as it costs around £7000 an hour to keep in the air what with the price of aviation fuel and pilot wages and stuff, it just scare tactics when they make documentaries saying otherwise. 

If it were true then grows would be getting hammered left right and center as I can walk round most council estates in Bradford and Leeds and show you hundreds of houses growing in the lofts, you can see the expanding foam sagging out of the eaves gaps where they've tried to fill em so the light doesn't shine out across bloody Yorkshire lol!

There are actually very few grows that get caught with FLIR being used as evidence.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> FLIR can only see the surface temperature of any given object, if my loft is the same temperature internally with the lights on than with the lights off then obviously there is no change to the external surface temperature either.
> 
> This is the exact reason why they invented tents, so that you can have a room within a room. The tent doesn't heat up the walls of the room therefore there is no change to the external temperature of the house walls.
> 
> ...


believe it or not a lot of FLIR finds actually come from National grid, they(their contractors) have helicopters fitted with FLIR that they use to fly alongside power lines and look for hotspots/cable wear etc and once they have finished their work on their way back to base they keep the camera running and if anything interesting shows up they then pass the info onto the police, the police will then get their own chopper to double check the info when it is next in that area


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

[h=1]Woolwich Machete Attack: Government Summons Emergency Cobra Committee (PICTURES)[/h] *Huffington Post UK* | By Tom Moseley Posted: 22/05/2013 17:57 BST | Updated: 22/05/2013 18:22 BST 




   




1
0
0
5


*Get UK Alerts:* Sign Up 





Follow:

Crime , David Cameron , Theresa May , Boris Johnson , Metropolitan Police , UK NEWS , Woolwich , Woolwich Attack , UK News 


Home Secretary Theresa May has summoned the government's crisis committee after the gruesome death of a man in South East London.
Police are treating the attack, in Woolwich, as a terrorist incident, it was reported.
The local MP, Nick Raynsford, said the dead man was a soldier from Woolwich Barracks. Witnesses said he wearing a Help for Heroes t-shirt.
According to senior Whitehall sources quoted by the BBC's political editor, Nick Robinson, the attackers tried to film the attack whilst chanting "Allahu Akbar" - God is Great.
The Cabinet Office Briefing Rooms committee, known as Cobra, will bring together Cabinet ministers, security chiefs and government officials to discuss what happened.
 ​    * @BBCJLandale * 
James Landale Home Sec Theresa May summons Cobra to assess Woolwich incident. She's also spoken to Met Commissioner and head of MI5.
May 22, 2013 4:25 pm via web *Reply* *Retweet* *Favorite* 




*Soldier 'attacked and chopped up' in London street attack*
 

*'Brave' women tried to shield victim*
 

*Eyewitness tells of horror attack*
 Prime Minister David Cameron, currently at a European Council meeting in Brussels, described the attack as "truly shocking".
Mayor Boris Johnson said the attack was "a sickening deluded and unforgivable act of violence."
He added: "My thoughts are with the victim and his family."
One man was confirmed dead at the scene and two other men were taken to hospital, one of them in a serious condition, a London Ambulance Service spokeswoman said.





* A body lies in the street after the incident in Woolwich* Pictures published on Twitter show what appears to be three bodies lying in the street just yards from the Royal Artillery Barracks. Unconfirmed reports suggest the victim may have been a serving soldier.
Other images show a red air ambulance landing in the street. Local newspaper The News Shopper is blogging about the incident and has reported eyewitnesses describing shots also being fired.
 ​    * @Number10gov * 
UK Prime Minister PM: "The killing in #Woolwich is truly shocking  I have asked the Home Secretary to chair a COBRA meeting"
May 22, 2013 4:31 pm via HootSuite *Reply* *Retweet* *Favorite* 


&#57351;
Woolwich Beheading 
&#57345;
&#57344;
1 of 20







PA

&#57344;
&#57345;




















































































































Next














 Contribute to this Story:
 Send us a tip
 Send us a photo or video
 Suggest a correction
 
FOLLOW UK 
Like 

44k









Get Alerts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

*

According to senior Whitehall sources quoted by the BBC's political editor, Nick Robinson, the attackers tried to film the attack whilst chanting "Allahu Akbar" - God is Great.​


*lmfao, what a load of bollocks!

It just goes to show that a rumour can be half way round the world before the truth has even got it's boots on!


----------



## indikat (May 22, 2013)

oh here we go again this is some BS boston style ...a fukin COBRA meeting fer a killing ...get real ..psyops in action..


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

Haha, wondered how long it would be before these type of dickheads piped up about that thing in woolwich today lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2013)

some pics frm tonight

View attachment 2667608View attachment 2667609View attachment 2667610View attachment 2667611View attachment 2667612View attachment 2667613View attachment 2667614View attachment 2667615View attachment 2667616View attachment 2667617


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> According to senior Whitehall sources quoted by the BBC's political editor, Nick Robinson, the attackers tried to film the attack whilst chanting "Allahu Akbar" - God is Great.​
> 
> ...


heard there was a gun involved, that hasnt been published yet. Another excuse for staying in Afghanistan or wherever it is we are fighting now.


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

Plans all to shit now, cant buy an oz and resell it, as sky tv took 130 out of the account i was gonna use, wort thing is apparently no more payments were to be made, as we were behind 1 month caught up with the payments, took mives and that off sky, payed again, they payed half back, now whippin 130 straight out the bank, i payed in cash for that 130 ffs, now i gotta fuckin work somfin out, a good robery should sort it.

so even fuckin longer for the 600, gonna have to put a 250 cfl if i can find the fuckin fitting for it, right now iv got 250 hid and a 85w cfl i used to start the seeds.
FOR FUCK SAKE I AM RAGIN


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Plans all to shit now, cant buy an oz and resell it, as sky tv took 130 out of the account i was gonna use, wort thing is apparently no more payments were to be made, as we were behind 1 month caught up with the payments, took mives and that off sky, payed again, they payed half back, now whippin 130 straight out the bank, i payed in cash for that 130 ffs


If you get onto Sky and then onto the bank you can get that money back as it was an unauthorised debit, my missus has done it before with an insurance policy that took money twice.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

http://www.lbc.co.uk/listen-woolwich-eyewitness-describes-attack-72446


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

Ok so I suppose I had to make an effort for the big one, at nearly a metre square she's a beast!





The buds on this one are starting to form really hairy just like Don's 'Psycho Killer' pics, should be a belter.


----------



## iiKode (May 22, 2013)

just ordered a 600w sont bulb, just to lower the money i have to save for a hood, fan and ballast ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ok so I suppose I had to make an effort for the big one, at nearly a metre square she's a beast!
> 
> View attachment 2667670View attachment 2667671
> 
> ...


Guess your chopping in the loft then hahaha. Effin huge that


----------



## skunkd0c (May 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.lbc.co.uk/listen-woolwich-eyewitness-describes-attack-72446


[video=youtube;Ws_HF9qSrYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws_HF9qSrYI[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *
> 
> According to senior Whitehall sources quoted by the BBC's political editor, Nick Robinson, the attackers tried to film the attack whilst chanting "Allahu Akbar" - God is Great.​
> 
> ...


turns out its true apparently, all over the news


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Guess your chopping in the loft then hahaha. Effin huge that


Lol, for sure.

They stopped coming downstairs for watering about a month ago, if I could get em down through the hatch without causing damage they'd never get back up again.

An umbrella in a chimney springs to mind!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> turns out its true apparently, all over the news


Come on dude you know better than that, it may be all over the news but it's not in any of the witness statements.

The Boston marathon bombings where all over the news but I can show you unadulterated footage and shots from the scene that prove it to be all bullshit!

It's called 'television programming' for a reason.

The PM calls for a COBR meeting on the back of some knife attacker allegedly reciting Takbir yet he didn't call one for 3 days of London riots?
Fishy smelling, much!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> Who knows what "one part" is? in this article, under :"making a compost pile"
> http://medicalmarijuana.com/experts/expert/title.cfm?artID=698


'One part' means one of whatever measure you are using.

A litre, a pint, a gallon, a bucket or anything really.

One part soil, one part coco and two parts perlite for example means if you're measuring with 10L bucket then you wold have one bucket of soil, one bucket of coco and two buckets of perlite.

When you mix fruit cordial to drink it will be something like one part juice to 10 parts water.


----------



## zVice (May 22, 2013)

20 minutes for armed response to arrive. wtf

[video=youtube;o5LyoCJ5jlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5LyoCJ5jlQ[/video]


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 22, 2013)

What a fucking joke man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> 20 minutes for armed response to arrive. wtf


Yet as it happened there were police wearing standard issue bullet proof vests (that are also stab proof) at the bottom of the street and this is BEFORE any gun was pulled!

What says those two guys die in hospital from the police gunshot wounds so we can never find out the real motive or prosecute them, much like what happened in Boston.

The media can then feed whatever story they like in the absence of any evidence to the contrary.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2013)

quick guys get your tn foil hats on


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yet as it happened there were police wearing standard issue bullet proof vests (that are also stab proof) at the bottom of the street and this is BEFORE any gun was pulled!
> 
> What says those two guys die in hospital from the police gunshot wounds so we can never find out the real motive or prosecute them, much like what happened in Boston.
> 
> The media can then feed whatever story they like in the absence of any evidence to the contrary.


normally in london mate vests are worn at all times on duty, dont think ive ever seen a copper not in a vest in the last 10years or so


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> quick guys get your tn foil hats on


Lol, so you've never heard of the multi billion pound/dollar industry that is the 'war on terror' then IC3?

For every news report that states the Boston bombing thing was done by backpack bombs and terrorists I can show you a different photo or video of actors with fake blood, fake ripped clothes and fake injuries!

It tells you something when a woman lies on an ambulance stretcher having apparently sustained leg injuries yet it's plain to see she's a double amputee as the ankles of her prosthetic legs are showing at the bottom of her tracksuit!

Or the video of the paramedic pushing a guy who's apparently had his right leg blown off below the knee to the ambulance in a wheelchair, 20 feet into the journey the guys fake leg (from the hip) falls off into the road and the paramedic stops to pick it up and put it back before carrying on.

Or the video of the blast epicentre taken by a mobile phone from the office above, as the smoke clears in slow motion you can clearly see actors getting up off the floor, taking fake blood capsules out of the pocket and bursting them in the mouth. The cctv camera across the street also confirms this.

Photo shopped pictures and videos of fake injuries and blood, the list goes on!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> normally in london mate vests are worn at all times on duty, dont think ive ever seen a copper not in a vest in the last 10years or so


That's exactly what I meant, even PCSO's in Yorkshire have standard issue vests.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's exactly what I meant, even PCSO's in Yorkshire have standard issue vests.


Thats because PCSO'S have special electric vests that help them breathe as they're that dumb they cant be trusted to take care of even silly shit like breathing lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2013)

Fuck me it went quiet in here quick,all gone out raghead bashing have we? lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2013)

aye in london its stadard to wer full kevlar vests all the time, no stab vests ther its bullet proof mofo simple

as for war on terror LOL, fuckig joke,m the prefix of terror is whatever the american governement deem they want it to be, hell they did 9-11 just to cause teeror

terrorific!

fucking hell and we thought th nazis was bad, least they dint kill each other,

and yman,, look at me avvy,, just for u hunnybunny :mmmmwwwwaaa!

oh and as for the sqwaddy getting sliced and cied

welll like i always ALWAYS say just dont get involved man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

the indifference of man will be his downfall. watch the terror go on and do nothing and eventually you will have to face it. 

Ice you haven't got a fuckin scooby doo.

and no one gives a flying fuck how fast your cpu is you helmet. what's with that sig ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

[h=1]UK jihad murderer: "There are many, many ayah throughout the Koran that says we must fight them as they fight us"[/h] 
Watch the video above: he refers to the Qur'an right at the beginning. It is quite clear. It is not surprising at all that the British press would leave out his reference to the Qur'an. "Chilling video of London attacker explaining machete attack on reported soldier," by Max Fisher in the Washington Post, May 22 (thanks to Suneil):
It&#8217;s not clear how or why two men attacked a man believed to be a British soldier in the London neighborhood of Woolwich, but U.K. officials are already investigating it as a possible act of terrorism. A video broadcast by the U.K. network ITV purports to show one of the two attackers explaining himself to a camera immediately after the attack. His hands are covered in blood, a knife and a machete in his right hand. The victim is clearly visible on the ground with a crowd gathering in the background. Here&#8217;s what he said:
We swear by Almighty Allah we will never stop fighting you. The only reasons we have done this is because Muslims are dying every day. This British soldier is an eye for an eye a tooth for tooth. We apologise that women had to see this today but in our lands our women have to see the same. You people will never be safe. Remove your government. They don&#8217;t care about you.​ The Guardian cites eyewitnesses as describing the attack as a &#8220;beheading.&#8221; The BBC talked to an eyewitness who describes what he saw after arriving in the middle of the attack:
I saw two people lying over him and I thought they were trying to resuscitate him. I went down to the garage and another bloke come along and told me they were actually stabbing him. Apparently they actually ran the car into him and knocked him down before they did anything. And the next minute a silver car came along and a man got out and shouted he was going to phone the police. The next thing that happened was he actually pulled a handgun out. It was a gun that looked as if it could take about 12, 15 rounds so I definitely know it was handgun because I actually seen it in his hand.​ The same witness also said that some unarmed police were nearby but did not want to approach the men, who appeared to be armed, until armed &#8220;Trojan&#8221; police arrived.
The two attackers were shot by police and are currently receiving medical treatment.
Update: The Washington Post&#8217;s Anthony Faiola, reporting from London, listened to the ITV video very carefully and came away with a different quote than the one circulating in British media. The first part of the attacker&#8217;s quote is difficult to hear because the ITV anchor is speaking over him. It&#8217;s not clear to me where the above version, which is cited in The Guardian and elsewhere, first appeared. Here&#8217;s the quote as heard by Faiola:
There are many, many ayah throughout the Koran [referring to religious verses] that says we must fight them as they fight us, an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth. I apologize that women had to witness this today but in our land women have to see the same. You people will never be safe. Remove your government, they don&#8217;t care about you.​


----------



## drgrowshit (May 23, 2013)

all i can say is we should rise against these islam scum bags


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

Fuk of do I dont have a clue lmao

The sig.. couldnt think of out half goos so just used my standard forum sig its olx mow anyhow u misreble old cunt lol.

And the war on terror.. ther is no war.. they just want the oil.. u think we know all that goes on
. U think they tell us?? Hardly... bush staged 9.11 fact don't get me wrong I enjoy boming pakis and arabs as much as the next man but still.. its bullshit

Ther u go DON,, new sig just for u sweety


----------



## drgrowshit (May 23, 2013)

lol nice sig ice ha ha


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you get onto Sky and then onto the bank you can get that money back as it was an unauthorised debit, my missus has done it before with an insurance policy that took money twice.


Yeah it was direct debit, she just keeps sayin just leave it thats the bill payed off, ffs it was my money they fucking took, since i had to give her a hunner quid just to survive the next 3 weeks till its her payday.

- never got told about the bill before hand, never got told how much it was gonna be, she just canceled movies a couple months ago cuz we dont watch it and apparently the bills are meant to be cheaper ffs its taking the piss, ill have a look at the next bill if its sky high im canceling the sky fuck them they cant have our money if they are fuckin us around, like i said they payed her 40 quid of the bill back a couple weeks ago, and then they said ohh now u owe us 50 because you missed part of your last payment, ffs SHE PAYED THE WHOLE THING ONE OF UR SPAZZY EMPLOYEES PAYED HER 40 OF IT BACK so how exactly did she miss some of the payment.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's exactly what I meant, even PCSO's in Yorkshire have standard issue vests.


up here they only had stabproofs till a couple years ago when somone was seen with a gun. turned loadsa suspected houses an never found no gun, a video on youtube gave them away takin vids of being a badman with a revolver very hard indeed.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 23, 2013)

so has anyone used vita link easy?


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> 20 minutes for armed response to arrive. wtf
> 
> [video=youtube;o5LyoCJ5jlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5LyoCJ5jlQ[/video]


i think every polis car should have a gun in it, officers trained to use it, because shit like that is usless, they were chasin the filth around ffs, i hate them i do, but i woudnt wish for them to get chopped just tryin to make a livin.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, so you've never heard of the multi billion pound/dollar industry that is the 'war on terror' then IC3?
> 
> For every news report that states the Boston bombing thing was done by backpack bombs and terrorists I can show you a different photo or video of actors with fake blood, fake ripped clothes and fake injuries!
> 
> ...


please show us this, im right into this typa shit, but if i end up in a trunk shot 10 times, and an apparent suicide, then im haunting you.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye in london its stadard to wer full kevlar vests all the time, no stab vests ther its bullet proof mofo simple
> 
> as for war on terror LOL, fuckig joke,m the prefix of terror is whatever the american governement deem they want it to be, hell they did 9-11 just to cause teeror
> 
> ...


to be honest, hitler killed jews, he killed 6 million of them, you dont do that because you are crazy, there must have been a reason, now you look at today the world is run by jews, bankers the lot all jews, hitler was obsessed with the truth to mankind, and he believed jews wernt the right people to run the world, he also had a suspected time machine ffs, thats a bit weird init, apparently he ahad a time machine, he killed jews, look at today the worlds gone to shit war for money, you can say hitler was a psycho or whatever but we will never know, for all we know he could have been trying to get freedom for humanity, ffs ever seen any of his speeches? he was adamant he was doing the right thing for germany. people dont follow., what im tryin to say is, pretty sure merica lied about it, because if they said ow yeah this guys killing jews because jews will have the rest of the world in slavery by 2100 then opviously they would have switched to following hitler huh? do you actually think the merican government will tell the truth to risk americans switching to following another leader/government like hitlers empire. nah not when they got the news, and can slap a couple of fannys on tv to tell us a crock of bollocks/

rant over

also i think if you lived in the middle east you would have a different opinion, inicents are killed everyday, if that happened over here ill be damed sure the flower shops would be outa buisness, and riots all over, they are taking it as it comes, ffs i seen a documentary where the us army bouldered through a massive complex with over 50 homes in it, they went through it giving them 5 hours notice to get their shit together, now just imagine ur away feedin ur goats gettin some water and smokin some nice bud, then the army comes and says yeah were gunna knock ur shit down so we can get through, because we cba taking the roads, if its that much of a problem use helecopters or summit dont be destroying what people have lived and worked for, nevermind the sentimental value that was destroyed because they had to go fight some pakis across the boarder, i do think pakis are scum for bombing us, but we did start it, all over oil, thank god terrorism came just in time, so the real story wasnt we are robbin these cunts for their oil feilds, cuz i dont think we would stand for that. payin high as shit petrol bills adds to the war, people who own the oil companies, and banks lend money to governments for war, resulting in interest rated they can never pay off, which meant banker/money lenders get a piece of somthing else, and it wont stop aslong as people are lending money to the government, they will need to stay in war to make the money off of it. which is these silly bankers plans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk of do I dont have a clue lmao
> 
> The sig.. couldnt think of out half goos so just used my standard forum sig its olx mow anyhow u misreble old cunt lol.
> 
> ...


ah bless your cotton socks a new sig just for me! You even went to the bother of spelling every word correctly, remind me to smiley face your next post of utter bollocks. 

anyway, dunno how you figure I'm old, you've done more prison than i have in years of age you fuckwit.


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

IC 
9/11 staged was it. Thats just fukin dumb. No smart ass checky answer, just dumb


----------



## drgrowshit (May 23, 2013)

is quite dumb like you cant stage planes into buildings?


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is quite dumb like you cant stage planes into buildings?


That BS theory has been debunked a 1000 times.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 23, 2013)

They brown cunts need put into the ground!


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> That BS theory has been debunked a 1000 times.


what about people who never saw planes, somone debunks a witness, because he describes the incident like he was a forensic investigator, yet he was just a labourman, says he saw 2 planes, theres videos of the buildings falling, and 20 minuted before it happened it was on the news by accident, they never synced up with all the other news reportings, what they do is stage it, get theirs biggest neews outlets to help with the setup, and all the smaller news outlets will follow, then people like you will believe, think about the billions of dollars made since then, george bush was only setting himself up so he could make billions after his presidency ended, as he would help fund the future 'war on terrorism' and if you think he dont have stocks and shares in the oil buisness u must be retarded, ffs the people who run the country only look out for themselves, they are makin more money than they can spend, yet some people are dying of starvation in other countries, and children are being neglected throughout the world. yet they just keep they unlimited money they have toi themselves,, once you have money you will crave power, once you have power you have everything.


----------



## KushKrew (May 23, 2013)

I was diggin this thread until David Icke here ([FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Ic3Ml what ze fuk) popped by... Holy balls lets just hope he doesn't breed. 
THAT SAID, you okes in the UK are friggin ROCKIN'  Looking over this thread I wanna visit just to toke what's around. Hello Dank City....
[/FONT]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

lol watch this and tell me it was real lmao,, 

[video=youtube;yyiwOJ2pnGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyiwOJ2pnGg[/video]


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> I was diggin this thread until David Icke here (Ic3Ml what ze fuk) popped by... Holy balls lets just hope he doesn't breed.
> THAT SAID, you okes in the UK are friggin ROCKIN'  Looking over this thread I wanna visit just to toke what's around. Hello Dank City....


 were are only a small % of the producers in the uk, most of them are shyt and couldnt care what you buy off them be it glass tainted weed, wet underweighed weed, or maybe a bit of a hermie full of seeds named cheese or kush. lmao i seen some apparent grade A shit being grown under 3 little cfl bulbs they each got around 3g of it, and they were like children smoking all of it after drying it in the microwave. thought they were the hardest ppl ever lol


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

I looked at 911 fer a bit...very odd as the melting point of steels 1000 deg higher than burning aviation fuel, b ut these ragheads r a clever lot organising synchronised attacks from a fukin CAVE ffs an suspending the laws of physics for an afternoon all wiv a sat phone, a lot of pilots who tried to recreate 911 in a simulator failed, it goes on but you go on comparing peeps that see to fukin Icke jus use a bit o simple science if you can understand the science of growing a little look at the facts of 911 will tell u its BS, people who believe in this fairly tale are more loco thaneven Ickey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> I was diggin this thread until David Icke here (Ic3Ml what ze fuk) popped by... Holy balls lets just hope he doesn't breed.
> THAT SAID, you okes in the UK are friggin ROCKIN'  Looking over this thread I wanna visit just to toke what's around. Hello Dank City....


Well fuk off then, it's not like we need any more n00bs anyhow.

If u diden't realise this is a good topic to debate between ourselves,everyone has ther own views and opinions.

Only my opinion matters though.!! AHAHA

And DON lovey yes I spelled it right just for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Shame your grammar isn't up to the same par...

Not that I, or anyone else cares.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Shame your grammar isn't up to the same par...
> 
> Not that I, or anyone else cares.


ooohhh wer a grammer nazi now lmso


whats up with u today misery guts?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

scottish power fuckin dropped me off a capped price scheme in feb and didn't bother telling me they'd upped my tariff, £307 bill this morning. That and you're a dafty.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> scottish power fuckin dropped me off a capped price scheme in feb and didn't bother telling me they'd upped my tariff, £307 bill this morning. That and you're a dafty.


i don see y ur upset ur loaded pal!! ahaha

but yeh im with SSE and ther fuking gloyts, they keep saying they lost my app for the free 130 qwid rebate u get every yr,, u know about that right?

and i know im a dafty but im cuddly with it,, dvla have found my licence app so il be cumming up in summer and il kick ur arse then ! 

okey dokey?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

These are not photos I've acquired from 3rd parties, they are screen shots made by myself from the officially released videos.

(From the video of the alleged attacker talking to camera)


(From the aerial video taken by the police helicopter)


Inconsistent blood marks added AFTERWARDS would be the smoking gun to any rationally thinking mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i don see y ur upset ur loaded pal!! ahaha
> 
> but yeh im with SSE and ther fuking gloyts, they keep saying they lost my app for the free 130 qwid rebate u get every yr,, u know about that right?
> 
> ...


hahaha bring it ya shandy drinking southern soft shite. tell you what I'll stand on one leg to make it a fair kicking 

i'm going to ofgem, my gaffer mentioned they are obliged to put you on their cheapest tariff. i'm tempted to tell them to fuck off but with upstairs i can do without bailiffs n all that shite.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These are not photos I've acquired from 3rd parties, they are screen shots made by myself from the officially released videos.
> 
> (From the video of the alleged attacker talking to camera)
> View attachment 2668595
> ...


could be just my mince pies like but that first pic is a different stretch of road, there should be a signpost just above your yellow circle should there not yorkie?

that or that blue motor's on top of the blood and who the fuck pulls up to stop at that scene?!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could be just my mince pies like but that first pic is a different stretch of road, there should be a signpost just above your yellow circle should there not yorkie?
> 
> that or that blue motor's on top of the blood and who the fuck pulls up to stop at that scene?!


There is a signpost there it's just quite blurred because I've paused a video to take the screen shot, I'll do another one to show it.

If you look again at the aerial shot the blood is quite away in front of the car, right at the bottom of the sign post pillar that can only just be seen in the circle of the first pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

i'll take ya word man, was a touch blurred. 

so forgive me my heads done in today. pint of tempest 7.2% for dinner hasn't helped. are there any time stamped vids cos that could easily be explained by them wandering about which i gather they did quite a bit?!


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There is a signpost there it's just quite blurred because I've paused a video to take the screen shot, I'll do another one to show it.
> 
> If you look again at the aerial shot the blood is quite away in front of the car, right at the bottom of the sign post pillar that can only just be seen in the circle of the first pic.


you prolly right Y others have spotted it "*When the helicopter flies over, you can see blood where they supposedly dragged their victim from under the bushes to the road. That blood is NOT THERE in the videos shot before the helicopter arrived, and ALL video is AFTER they drag their supposed victim into the road. That´s one obvious set up team blooper. In Hollywood, that's what is called a continuity error and they get made all the time in movies, with movie producers trying to keep them down to a minimum in the hopes that no one will notice".*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are there any time stamped vids cos that could easily be explained by them wandering about which i gather they did quite a bit?!


Not that I know of, there isn't even the raw footage of the attackers speech video anywhere to be found. Only what the media have released.

It's not letting me enlarge the pics anymore but here is the scene again in 2 more pics made from another 2 different copy's of the video.



The 2 videos can be compared side by side all day long, there's no blood on the ground until the helicopter shows up for an aerial shot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> you prolly right Y others have spotted it "*When the helicopter flies over, you can see blood where they supposedly dragged their victim from under the bushes to the road. That blood is NOT THERE in the videos shot before the helicopter arrived, and ALL video is AFTER they drag their supposed victim into the road. That´s one obvious set up team blooper. In Hollywood, that's what is called a continuity error and they get made all the time in movies, with movie producers trying to keep them down to a minimum in the hopes that no one will notice".*


Well now here's where we get to the really interesting stuff!





If you now watch the video with a film set in your mind all the markers on the ground add up to what is happening in real time.

As the attacker goes to cross the road he blatantly looks down hard at the ground to look for his marker and takes an unusually large stride (after swapping his naturally leading leg) because the marker spot was actually placed too far away for him to hit it with his left foot.

Then further along in the video the guy in the white trainers and the light blue tracksuit tied round his waist walks from his starting position to the marker spot on the pavement before pausing and walking back again, then when the police turn up "shouting move back, move back" the ambulance responder car's bonnet comes level with the marker line on the road and is facing in exactly the same direction of the arrow pointing at a diagonal towards the tracksuit guy.

[video=youtube;3GWSnzmP9Wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3GWSnzmP9Wk[/video]

It's obvious to see the scene is constructed like a film set and people conduct their roles as if on cue.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not that I know of, there isn't even the raw footage of the attackers speech video anywhere to be found. Only what the media have released.
> 
> It's not letting me enlarge the pics anymore but here is the scene again in 2 more pics made from another 2 different copy's of the video.
> 
> ...


there were riots last night aswell, people they were screaming about the government being frauds, somone needs to get this evidenc on the tele, or is it gonna be another bostin bombin, way out of our leage, aint it funny how bostin bombin was a 2man team, and so were these guys, both attacks apparently terrorism, yet another excuse to dominate another oil field in the middle east.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well now here's where we get to the really interesting stuff!
> 
> View attachment 2668671
> 
> ...


you seem like you have all the answers, yorkie boy, what do you suppose we as individuals do about this? sit and blabber on a forum about it? im serious, it sounds offending but i wasnt trying to do that.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well now here's where we get to the really interesting stuff!
> 
> View attachment 2668671
> 
> ...


just gonna spread this around yt an other places, see what comes of it, already had a couple responses, saying ur wrong, and no reply when i tell them what to look for.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Vote ukip. Seriously you here that mocknwy fucker talking about women in his lands have to see beheadings. Lmao his ends is hackney ffs.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Vote ukip. Seriously you here that mocknwy fucker talking about women in his lands have to see beheadings. Lmao his ends is hackney ffs.


he shouldnt have done it, but there is deffo somthing fishy about it, same with the bostin bombers, after 9/11 they started the hightened security at airports, yet not 1 bomb has been found on a terrorist going through an airport, why? maybe because they didnt do 9/11 and im pretty sure osama binladen never admited to 9/11 either, why would he deny it after all he was still a terrorist. Now we are funding al queda again in syria 40 million were funded to syrian rebel forces, INCLUDING the taliban who are helping the rebels overcome their government, maybe one day they will do us the favour. thats the way i understand it, been readin sky news everyday for last couple weeks.

- and i will vote ukip.

and could sombody help me with this, yesterday got stopped by the polis at a bus stop, told me they wanted to search me because my description was thrown over the radio, i didnt have anythin on me, but i did have a knife 2.75 inches long the blade is and does not lock, i also had a keyring sed of foldable pliars multitool miniture thing, the police told me if im walking around with them again then i will be charged with possesion of an offensive weapon, wtf, i tried to tell them i measured it and that the blade dont lock, they literally never even asked what i do, for all they know i coulda been a joiner or summit, they did give the shiv back though luckily, just got a warning, they kinda relaxed when i showed them my id, but wtf i read the law about carrying knifes, or else i wouldnt risk it, btw the knife is incase i get robbed, alot of cunts gettin robbed by a couple younguns little shits they are, lucky enough i live outs of the worst part, but we do get the occasional fannies coming around, and im tellin ya these fuckers are ruthless, when i was 15 i woulda never been part of an armed robbery on a person.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Get em up in front of their sharia court. Eye for an eye. Head for a head. 

Wait til those NF and EDL nuts turn militant like IRA did. Real race war will start. They want us out their land what's wrong the other way round? The gov in charge and immigration laws. Notice that's the first thing out the black lads mouth. All politically motivated.

Read between the cracks.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Get em up in front of their sharia court. Eye for an eye. Head for a head.
> 
> Wait til those NF and EDL nuts turn militant like IRA did. Real race war will start. They want us out their land what's wrong the other way round? The gov in charge and immigration laws. Notice that's the first thing out the black lads mouth. All politically motivated.
> 
> Read between the cracks.


in not on their side, but i can understand why it was done, but its a bit biased to assume they done it for no reason, try this you will never be able to tell david cameron in person that the countries fucked, and you will never be able to get ur side in to try and make things better, doing things as tragic as this, is probably the only way they think they can 'speak' to the government, as you know david cameron wont take on a young negger splatering blad every second word tryin to get his point across.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Vote ukip. Seriously you here that mocknwy fucker talking about women in his lands have to see beheadings. Lmao his ends is hackney ffs.


The ironic thing is that guy has been ID'd now, he's British born of Nigerian decent (apparently). 

Nigeria is a Christian country, not Muslim!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> there were riots last night aswell, people they were screaming about the government being frauds, somone needs to get this evidenc on the tele, or is it gonna be another bostin bombin, way out of our leage, aint it funny how bostin bombin was a 2man team, and so were these guys, both attacks apparently terrorism, yet another excuse to dominate another oil field in the middle east.


You can put the evidence out there as much as you like but the majority will just call you a tin foil hat wearing, conspiracy theorist nut job because that's what the media conditions them to think. Nobody wants to believe their own governments would kill them or stage massacres in order to gain support for an ulterior motive, I'm afraid we have a word for that and it's called 'delusion'.

Years ago I started to pick apart 9/11 and honestly to make a case for that the evidence presented has to be very technical and scientific (lots of physics and maths involved) , the laymen would get lost at the burning temp of aviation fuel and the maths behind complete free fall coupled with terminal velocity.

Then there's Oklahoma City, HAARP and weather modification, chemtrails and project 'Bluebeam' (the ultimate).

However when we get to things like the Boston Marathon bombing, the Sandy Hook school shooting massacre and the Century 16 Shooting massacre (Batman shooter) things get a little easier to pull apart as the mistakes are esier to spot on such a smaller scale.

Boston was fake, every fucking bit of it. Fake injuries, fake blood, photoshopped pics/videos and even fake people played by hired actors (there is compelling evidence that those 3 people didn't die in Boston at all that day, possibly the child but nobody else).

Sandy Hook was fake, every fucking bit of it. Actors the lot of em, even the emergency services.

Century 16 (Batman shooting) was fake, this is a little different, although many people lost their lives that day it wasn't at the hands of James Holmes or with his guns.

The woman who 'played' the part of James Holmes lawyer, the woman who cried on camera after 'allegedly' losing her child at Sandy Hook and the woman who met president Obama after being injured in Boston are all the same person! Her and her husbands real name is Sexton and they're employed 'crisis actors' along with many many more.



I'd have to dig out the picture again of her husband (the guy on the left in the top shot) dressed as a fireman and carrying her off injured at the Boston scene to prove to you she has acted in 3 different roles but you get the gist of all the bullshit. 



iiKode said:


> you seem like you have all the answers, yorkie boy, what do you suppose we as individuals do about this? sit and blabber on a forum about it? im serious, it sounds offending but i wasnt trying to do that.


Lol, I wish I had all the answers. I just don't believe anything the media tells me on face value, I'll pick it apart and think logically.

There's not much you can do to be honest, sit and wait for Marshall Law to be announced and then get ready to fight for your life. 
America will get it first as it's already been signed off years ago (it gives FEMA complete control of the country and all borders taking authority out of the hands of the president).

I personally thought that it would take years and years for Britain to turn the same way but what with this Woolwich shit right after Boston being such a shambles of a scam I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can put the evidence out there as much as you like but the majority will just call you a tin foil hat wearing, conspiracy theorist nut job because that's what the media conditions them to think. Nobody wants to believe their own governments would kill them or stage massacres in order to gain support for an ulterior motive, I'm afraid we have a word for that and it's called 'delusion'.
> 
> Years ago I started to pick apart 9/11 and honestly to make a case for that the evidence presented has to be very technical and scientific (lots of physics and maths involved) , the laymen would get lost at the burning temp of aviation fuel and the maths behind complete free fall coupled with terminal velocity.
> 
> ...


 im hoping to get a crosser this year, any trouble im out way up in the highlands with a tent and some supplies an shit, honestly think they'l find me in the mountains.

yeah man, its fuckin mad, i dont care if people think im in a tinfoil hat, it will just be soo funny when your staring at them through concentration camp fenses, i would go fuckin mad, i told u i told u lmao

us on the free side, niave on the inside believing they are work camps, lol they probably would believe that story again ffs.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These are not photos I've acquired from 3rd parties, they are screen shots made by myself from the officially released videos.
> 
> (From the video of the alleged attacker talking to camera)
> View attachment 2668595
> ...


bit more on this for ya...... http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/23/woolwich-attack-bizarre-conspiracy-theories-claim-incident-hoax-video_n_3324962.html?1369313582&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008&utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im hoping to get a crosser this year, any trouble im out way up in the highlands with a tent and some supplies an shit, honestly think they'l find me in the mountains.
> 
> yeah man, its fuckin mad, i dont care if people think im in a tinfoil hat, it will just be soo funny when your staring at them through concentration camp fenses, i would go fuckin mad, i told u i told u lmao
> 
> us on the free side, niave on the inside believing they are work camps, lol they probably would believe that story again ffs.


lol, if all turns out the way ur saying iiKode you can all jump on a dingy and head for ireland and ill put yous up. Few lads to keep an eye on some grow houses would be handy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

@yorkie, slightly less edited video by the sound of things.........

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2013/05/uk-jihad-murderer-there-are-many-many-ayah-throughout-the-koran-that-says-we-must-fight-them-as-they.html


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, if all turns out the way ur saying iiKode you can all jump on a dingy and head for ireland and ill put yous up. Few lads to keep an eye on some grow houses would be handy lol


ill pm you the day the world goes to shit righty then, nea baw hair lookin after a house.


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

yorke apparently that video you showed us is a hoax, they were quick gettin on that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> bit more on this for ya...... http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/23/woolwich-attack-bizarre-conspiracy-theories-claim-incident-hoax-video_n_3324962.html?1369313582&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008&utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false


Lo, editing the blood out and then saying it was added to video afterwards is just plain silly!

My stepmother is an RGN registered nurse of over 30 years and has managed care homes for I don't know how long, as soon as she saw the video she straight away said "that's not real blood, it's the wrong colour and consistency".



Saerimmner said:


> @yorkie, slightly less edited video by the sound of things.........
> 
> http://www.jihadwatch.org/2013/05/uk-jihad-murderer-there-are-many-many-ayah-throughout-the-koran-that-says-we-must-fight-them-as-they.html


Yeah I saw that one earlier when my dad linked me it so I apologise for dismissing the Islam thing last night but as I've found this other stuff and picked it apart a little it's certainly not what the media are telling us it is, it's blatantly obvious to see.

Nobody can have a rational explanation for blood to appear on the ground after the event other than it's a hoax.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

I dont think anything at the minute, gonna wait for a few days to see what info comes out etc, just posted the vid for everyone since it seems to be the main convo in here at the mo so climb the fuck back in your pram

EDIT: fuck me how am i supposed to reply to something when you delete it halway through me replying lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I dont think anything at the minute, gonna wait for a few days to see what info comes out etc, just posted the vid for everyone since it seems to be the main convo in here at the mo so climb the fuck back in your pram
> 
> EDIT: fuck me how am i supposed to reply to something when you delete it halway through me replying lmfao


Lol, it seems to me he got the wrong end of the stick and removed the post after he read mine above it about editing out the blood and saying it was added after.


----------



## zVice (May 23, 2013)

if it was all fake gov conspiracy theory bullshit i'm sure they could have done better than some fucking nigerian rudeboy from east london... at least give the fucker a beard and a rag, he's about as fucking muslim as pork scratchings, if he went to fucking arab land the fucking sandcoons would shoot him

again if you think it's all fake you're retarded

[video=youtube;vhtV7qkuNnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vhtV7qkuNnk#![/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yorke apparently that video you showed us is a hoax, they were quick gettin on that.


Then they're idiots, it has the ITV watermark blurred out so the poster doesn't get fucked for copyright theft.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> if it was all fake gov conspiracy theory bullshit i'm sure they could have done better than some fucking nigerian rudeboy from east london... at least give the fucker a beard and a rag, he's about as fucking muslim as pork scratchings, if he went to fucking arab land the fucking sandcoons would shoot him
> 
> again if you think it's all fake you're retarded


Just like the Yanks could have done better than to put a reference to Sandy Hook in the Batman film, then the guy who supposedly shot up the cinema while Batman was showing had a lawyer (fake lawyer actress) that would 6 months later apparently lose her children (while acting as another person) in another shooting massacre at where? Sandy Hook school! 

Just like they could have done better than to have identifiable amputees play the roles of bombing victims at the Boston Marathon!

I'm trying to analyse this Woolwich shit rationally from the evidence given, I may be fucking massively wrong of course and have missed the boat by a mile and it could all be legit but what with Boston apparently being in the name of Islam yet is demonstrably false and a hoax I'm taking everything with a pinch of salt. So far I'm not convinced in the slightest.

If all you've got is 'you're retarded cos he's not even a raghead' then you might as well keep it to yourself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Regardless of either event I can't stand Islam and sharia law. If that makes me racist. Well tar and feather me.


----------



## Mr Minger (May 23, 2013)

WTF! A UK soldier has been hacked to death in the streets of London... & all you lot can come up with is some nut case anti government theory... You are as bad as them... basically, you agree with the first lines he speaks in the vid... F**k off... you are an embarrassment to the UK! People with heads filled with the kind of s**t you come out with is why this soldier got hacked to death... You are one of them... FFS GET REAL... if you are posting shit like this, then you are probably a sad tw*t smoking too much weed in your own little world... You are the reason why cannabis is still illegal in the UK... And don't even try to justify yourselves (in front of the rest of the world)... You are just nasty, worthless idiots... & no one will miss you when you are gone.


----------



## zVice (May 23, 2013)

I actually said... you are retarded if you think it's all fake.

All this political/terrorist bullshit is nonsense.. it was some pissed off rudeboy probably high on fucking pcp




The Yorkshireman said:


> If all you've got is 'you're retarded cos he's not even a raghead' then you might as well keep it to yourself.


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

Mr Minger said:


> WTF! A UK soldier has been hacked to death in the streets of London... & all you lot can come up with is some nut case anti government theory... You are as bad as them... basically, you agree with the first lines he speaks in the vid... F**k off... you are an embarrassment to the UK! People with heads filled with the kind of s**t you come out with is why this soldier got hacked to death... You are one of them... FFS GET REAL... if you are posting shit like this, then you are probably a sad tw*t smoking too much weed in your own little world... You are the reason why cannabis is still illegal in the UK.


fuk me all this talk of islam makes me want a lamb curry...umm paki chow house fer me i fink


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Regardless of either event I can't stand Islam and sharia law. If that makes me racist. Well tar and feather me.


Me either mate, I've read the Quran and Islam is the most wicked of all the religions, Muhammed was a fucking illiterate pedophile for starters but if they'll never admit it.

It doesn't make you racist mate, Islam isn't a race.


----------



## zVice (May 23, 2013)

Victims name was Lee Rigby, 
also know the guy who was interviewed on LBC yesterday that was nearly in tears, his missus is falling to pieces after what they saw, 

tell them it wasn't real Yorkie
tell the victims 2 year old son.

that is all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Mr Minger said:


> WTF! A UK soldier has been hacked to death in the streets of London... & all you lot can come up with is some nut case anti government theory... You are as bad as them... basically, you agree with the first lines he speaks in the vid... F**k off... you are an embarrassment to the UK! People with heads filled with the kind of s**t you come out with is why this soldier got hacked to death... You are one of them... FFS GET REAL... if you are posting shit like this, then you are probably a sad tw*t smoking too much weed in your own little world... You are the reason why cannabis is still illegal in the UK.


Firstly a 'British' soldier not a 'UK' soldier, the United Kingdom is a political union and NOT a geographical location!

Anti government? Yes of course I am.

As bad as them? Agree with the first lines he speaks? One of them? Ha Ha screw ya neck in lad!

The reason why cannabis is still illegal in the UK (and most other country's in the world) is directly because of the influences of the pharmaceutical and petrochemical industries, get a grip and educate yourself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Victims name was Lee Rigby,
> also know the guy who was interviewed on LBC yesterday that was nearly in tears, his missus is falling to pieces after what they saw,
> 
> tell them it wasn't real Yorkie
> ...


Reckon the US or UK Gov doesn't have black op type unheard of agencies who wouldn't think twice about killing a couple of innocents to keep the masses on side to our global interests? War is the biggest industry the world has ever known. 

I'm not certain for sure but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Reckon the US or UK Gov doesn't have black op type unheard of agencies who wouldn't think twice about killing a couple of innocents to keep the masses on side to our global interests? War is the biggest industry the world has ever known.
> 
> I'm not certain for sure but I wouldn't rule it out.


They do.....

http://www.thecraft.com/

Craft International where at Boston.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They do.....
> 
> http://www.thecraft.com/
> 
> ...


Chris craft was one of the SEAL`s that went in and took Osama Bin Laden funnily enough, seal team 3 i think??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> I actually said... you are retarded if you think it's all fake.


I was paraphrasing not quoting.



zVice said:


> Victims name was Lee Rigby,
> also know the guy who was interviewed on LBC yesterday that was nearly in tears, his missus is falling to pieces after what they saw,
> 
> tell them it wasn't real Yorkie
> ...


Dude I'm not saying it is or isn't real, I'm saying it doesn't appear legit when inspected closer. 
I'm also not asking anybody else to agree, I'm only looking at it from a different angle and everybody else can make up their own mind and take whatever view they wish.


Call me cynical and desensitised but again, what with the Sandy Hook massacre and the Boston Marathon bombing being demonstrable hoaxes I'm not about to believe the first account that comes along and to be honest why should I? 


Governments and the media lie through their back teeth every day of the week, if you are the type of person that believes every single tragic news story as soon as it's fed to you then you are exactly the kind of person that propaganda is aimed at.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Chris craft was one of the SEAL`s that went in and took Osama Bin Laden funnily enough, seal team 3 i think??


You could be right.

Coincidentally (or funnily enough however you look at it!) that mission was fake as well.

For a start off the CIA state that Bin Laden disappeared off the intel map back in 2006 (I think).

Then the building in Pakistan that the authority's say they killed Bin Laden in isn't the same building as the one in the officially released (supposedly) SEAL team helmet cam video.

In the video the windows are round like on a boat, there is a set of drug scales on the floor and the clothes in the wardrobe in the background wouldn't fit a man of about 6.3 like Bin Laden was. Then there's the lack of body as they supposedly dumped it in the sea, even Ghadaffi's dead body was shown to the public!

A child could notice that the death photo is photoshopped.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could be right.
> 
> Coincidentally (or funnily enough however you look at it!) that mission was fake as well.
> 
> ...


from the info ive seen n stuff there were 3 helicopter raids in 3 different parts of that part of the world simultaneously as they were after multiple high up members of AQ as well as OBL, 3 different countries in that area reported unidentified radar contacts (multiple aircraft) heading to 3 different locations and returning to a single location off-shore(boat), also the day after the raid 14 coffins were flown back to the states on a transport aircraft with fighter escort( no stops on way, refuelled in mid-air) and according to official papers no military personnel or civilian advisors bodies were flown back on that particular day so certainly makes you wonder


----------



## imcjayt (May 23, 2013)

sup all


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;oTHS6oCyu6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTHS6oCyu6I[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> from the info ive seen n stuff there were 3 helicopter raids in 3 different parts of that part of the world simultaneously as they were after multiple high up members of AQ as well as OBL, 3 different countries in that area reported unidentified radar contacts (multiple aircraft) heading to 3 different locations and returning to a single location off-shore(boat), also the day after the raid 14 coffins were flown back to the states on a transport aircraft with fighter escort( no stops on way, refuelled in mid-air) and according to official papers no military personnel or civilian advisors bodies were flown back on that particular day so certainly makes you wonder


I reckon it was a publicity stunt to get Obama re-elected. 

The Yanks armed the Mujahadeen in the first place back in the cold war so they'd fuck the Russians comis.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

Mr Minger said:


> WTF! A UK soldier has been hacked to death in the streets of London... & all you lot can come up with is some nut case anti government theory... You are as bad as them... basically, you agree with the first lines he speaks in the vid... F**k off... you are an embarrassment to the UK! People with heads filled with the kind of s**t you come out with is why this soldier got hacked to death... You are one of them... FFS GET REAL... if you are posting shit like this, then you are probably a sad tw*t smoking too much weed in your own little world... You are the reason why cannabis is still illegal in the UK... And don't even try to justify yourselves (in front of the rest of the world)... You are just nasty, worthless idiots... & no one will miss you when you are gone.


obviously ur in the states, lol,,, i dont think i need say anymore than that! ur a fuktard,, now go bak and hump your sister and vote a nigger into the presdient spot who wernt even born in the usa! dik gtf lol 

anwyays shouldnt u be getting tooled up and going off to shoot sum school kids? seems thats all u yanks have got the balls to do


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I reckon it was a publicity stunt to get Obama re-elected.
> 
> The Yanks armed the Mujahadeen in the first place back in the cold war so they'd fuck the Russians comis.


yes they did but the SAS trained them ...and the Khmer rouge...I am sooo proud of our boys training them as they were very efficient killers, they even had a tree they dispatched children on...didn't wanna waste rounds presumably...this government is sick and has been for years, but now "Its coming Home, its coming home la la la " Payback time


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They do.....
> 
> http://www.thecraft.com/
> 
> ...


Another few interesting notes about Chris Craft you might like mate,

he was standing less than 50ft away from Gadaffi with a camcorder when he was killed and he was also in London on 7/7 whilst on detachment to the SBS, also he has a higher security clearance in the US than most 4 star generals and way above any of his team on seal team 3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2013)

chris craft? doesent he make soft cheese and slices?


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chris craft? doesent he make soft cheese and slices?


ah fort he was a wrapper


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 23, 2013)

We shouldn't assume that the Woolwich killers are somehow representative of all Muslims, because they certainly are not.

Most Muslims are far too busy running paedophile gangs to even contemplate terrorism.

Evening ladies! Looks like shits kickin off again eh lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

IDE love a go on a black piece ,with a lovely big jiggly arse & big tits ,& a juicy pink glisting cock dock !


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> IDE love a go on a black piece ,with a lovely big jiggly arse & big tits ,& a juicy pink glisting cock dock !


It aint all that mate believe me lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

In fact , ide like to travel the world shaging women from every country ! Roll on a fucking lottery win or ile be to old & fucked to get it up !


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> It aint all that mate believe me lol


Don't care, still want a go on one ! Lol. Maybe you had a gone off one ?


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

Whatever happend to Lucky ? Could do with seeing her pink bits right now ! Think I've been smoking some horney weed , I could fuck a jar of liver atm !


----------



## iiKode (May 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Whatever happend to Lucky ? Could do with seeing her pink bits right now ! Think I've been smoking some horney weed , I could fuck a jar of liver atm !


think she got harvest of her lifetime and is lappin it up in the bahamahs with a stack of cash and nothin to worry about...


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> think she got harvest of her lifetime and is lappin it up in the bahamahs with a stack of cash and nothin to worry about...


That was lucky !


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

Nigela Lawson ! Now I would fuck that !


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2013)

That piece in coranation street who's married to ginger chesney , God in heaven knows I would fuck that silly !


----------



## zVice (May 23, 2013)

bazoomer think you need to borrow ic3's fleshlight and sort yerself out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Xmas special nigella for sure. Not so keen now she's all skinny. like a I bit of wibble in the walk does I. Thank fuck its Friday , and a 3 day weekend! Less hate talk n more tits n ass. Bud porn with accompanying TnA!!!!

EDIT: mine will follow at a sensible time of the fucking morning... fuck coming off these pills is doing my nut in.


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

no pussy pakkis or paedorings this morning but there is this...wont be long now...http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/23/health/time-marijuana-diabetes/index.html


----------



## indikat (May 23, 2013)

no pussy pakkis or paedorings this morning but there is this...wont be long now...http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/23/health/time-marijuana-diabetes/index.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

canny interesting that. look like they've actually researched their findings too...


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canny interesting that. look like they've actually researched their findings too...


yeah Don this is a 5 year study by Harvard which will start a wave of research funding into mj, I think iy is also the first approved research indicating medicinal effects of g


----------



## DST (May 24, 2013)

bio organically grown DOG, regular bx2 from seed. Water only, no liquid nutrients added.










Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

Points deducted for no T&A. Still scoring high as fuck bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah Don this is a 5 year study by Harvard which will start a wave of research funding into mj, I think iy is also the first approved research indicating medicinal effects of g


If only it were oxford, Howard as course leader lol


----------



## pon (May 24, 2013)

Morning tokers

http://www.endalldisease.com/spain-study-confirms-hemp-oil-cures-cancer-without-side-effects/


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> no pussy pakkis or paedorings this morning but there is this...wont be long now...http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/23/health/time-marijuana-diabetes/index.html


 and also... http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/05/21/cannabis-treatment-inflammatory-bowel-disease-crohns_n_3311278.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

nice lunchtime sandwich for yas













happy friday


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> no pussy pakkis or paedorings this morning but there is this...wont be long now...http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/23/health/time-marijuana-diabetes/index.html


in the last year, since i started bascally smokin ALL the time, iv lost about 3 stone, never understood, because id demolish doritos, and a 2L of coke no bother.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

morning driibble chins, well teh bank holiday is upon us, 
we have this to lookf orward to on espnHSD guys






gunna be a stonker


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

Few pics of the exo I still got in veg, it was only for clones which I've now got off it and I've nowhere really for this fucker, it's goina have to go to my m8s closet which isn't the best place but all I've got. Super cropped her a bit before I left last weekend and tomoro I'm goina chop a load of the bottom cos she's a bushy one lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Few pics of the exo I still got in veg, it was only for clones which I've now got off it and I've nowhere really for this fucker, it's goina have to go to my m8s closet which isn't the best place but all I've got. Super cropped her a bit before I left last weekend and tomoro I'm goina chop a load of the bottom cos she's a bushy one lol



fuk me mg uve cought up havent u/? wen we spoke u was talking AGGESS till u was setup again ready for cuts,, or was that agggesss ago?? lol time flies.. gunna be a bushy fucker that, me? id rip all that bushy bottom shit of and leave the main cola and big branches,,, that lower shits just a pain in the arse


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me mg uve cought up havent u/? wen we spoke u was talking AGGESS till u was setup again ready for cuts,, or was that agggesss ago?? lol time flies.. gunna be a bushy fucker that, me? id rip all that bushy bottom shit of and leave the main cola and big branches,,, that lower shits just a pain in the arse


I took a pile of clones of the psycho, by the time I was finished there wernt much left so I binned it, only needed a few off this so it seemed a shame to thro her out but now I'm left stuck with the fucker. Aye think I'm goina lollipop it te fuck , wait a few days then flower it. It needs moved this weekend which I dunno if I can do, def can't leave her vegging for another week cos it'll be too big te move then, what te do, wht te do ffs


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I took a pile of clones of the psycho, by the time I was finished there wernt much left so I binned it, only needed a few off this so it seemed a shame to thro her out but now I'm left stuck with the fucker. Aye think I'm goina lollipop it te fuck , wait a few days then flower it. It needs moved this weekend which I dunno if I can do, def can't leave her vegging for another week cos it'll be too big te move then, what te do, wht te do ffs


pur her outside, paddyland aint that cold isit?, which one you live in the part the uk stole, or the part they cant steal?

my school was sop bad at teachin us about ireland and ira an shit, they gave us 50 dead men walking and that was ireland project over ffs. i never knew what the ira was till i was 15 aswell never got taught enyfin like that, only ww2 and borin shit


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pur her outside, paddyland aint that cold isit?,


no go that, not wen ur garden is overlooked by 3 other houses, plus it could fuckon snow tomoro, our weathers like Scotland...SHITE


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> no go that, not wen ur garden is overlooked by 3 other houses, plus it could fuckon snow tomoro, our weathers like Scotland...SHITE


pfft, better hget over here for ur holidays before the sun fucks off, been no bad past couple weeks.

im actually rethinkin outdoor this year, but only a couple ones like an prolly autos, thought it wis nuffin but tattie fields ower there like whats the prices for an oz of the decen shyte over there then.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

Wonder what this is all about then, seems a bit suss less than 2 days after the woolwich thing......






RAF fighter jets are escorting the plane after it was diverted from Manchester to Stansted airports (file picture) 



RAF fighter jets are escorting a Pakistan International Airlines plane to Stansted Airport after it was diverted from Manchester Airport. 
Sky sources report the matter comes following "an incident on board". 
The Ministry of Defence confirms: "Typhoon aircraft from RAF Coningsby have been launched to investigate an incident involving a civilian aircraft within UK airspace."
There are 297 passengers on board the plane which took off from Lahore, Reuters reports. 
Manchester Airport tells Huffington Post UK flight PK709 had been scheduled to land at 2.30pm.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Wonder what this is all about then, seems a bit suss less than 2 days after the woolwich thing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sambo you been abroad again lad? lmao


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

Anybody know of the best autos we can use outside in our shitty weather but still get good results?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2013)

so i had to switch my Auto plant to a 12/12 light cycle a cpl weeks ago due to it sharing a grow space with my other regular female plant, 
what i want to know is does anyone have any experience of this and does it speed up the flowering time even more or will it still take the full recommended 75-90 days? ( i know the yield will be vastly lower than if i left it 18/6 but has to be done)
i am currently at day 56 from seed and the buds look good and frosty, 75% of the pistils are now orange,

heres pics of the main cola and a cpl smaller buds

any advice wud be great cheers


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/1095134/gas-uk-was-six-hours-from-running-out

bit fishy this and the terror attacks n that aye?


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

DST said:


> bio organically grown DOG, regular bx2 from seed. Water only, no liquid nutrients added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one D jus tried the same wiv a tutankamon an got micronut def,,...doh


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Anybody know of the best autos we can use outside in our shitty weather but still get good results?


easy sativa - not auto but starts flowerin in july.

hollands hope - not auto same as above i think

purple maroc - think its the same as above

auto ryder - cant find this one anywhere but its meant to be alright for a quicky


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so i had to switch my Auto plant to a 12/12 light cycle a cpl weeks ago due to it sharing a grow space with my other regular female plant,
> what i want to know is does anyone have any experience of this and does it speed up the flowering time even more or will it still take the full recommended 75-90 days? ( i know the yield will be vastly lower than if i left it 18/6 but has to be done)
> i am currently at day 56 from seed and the buds look good and frosty, 75% of the pistils are now orange,
> 
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Pocket-LED-UV-Jewellers-Loupe-60x-Microscope-Glass-Jewellery-Magnifier-/390494085443?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item5aeb42e143

iv got one of them check my trichs can see them pretty good, but remember to gety ur eye as close to the lense as possible or u wont see induvdual trichomes.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Pocket-LED-UV-Jewellers-Loupe-60x-Microscope-Glass-Jewellery-Magnifier-/390494085443?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item5aeb42e143
> 
> iv got one of them check my trichs can see them pretty good, but remember to gety ur eye as close to the lense as possible or u wont see induvdual trichomes.[/QUOTE
> 
> i just got one!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

DST said:


> bio organically grown DOG, regular bx2 from seed. Water only, no liquid nutrients added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was there feed in the medium then?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 24, 2013)

pon said:


> Morning tokers
> 
> http://www.endalldisease.com/spain-study-confirms-hemp-oil-cures-cancer-without-side-effects/


 I made some using isopropylene 99.9% and this is the said medicine you speak of, currently being tested by a dear friend of mine who has skin cancer on her face with better results already after a few days, than any of the chemo cream crap they gave her in the hossy, that shit even burnt her fingers as she was applying it??? wtf???  THIS is the real medicine, I've seen it work with my own eyes.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pfft, better hget over here for ur holidays before the sun fucks off, been no bad past couple weeks.
> 
> im actually rethinkin outdoor this year, but only a couple ones like an prolly autos, thought it wis nuffin but tattie fields ower there like whats the prices for an oz of the decen shyte over there then.


I'm north ireland m8, not as many tattie fields here lol. Bulk anywhere around 250, singles if you can get them probly around 350, but most guys are only willing to sell bags, 3g for 50 notes, no q's or halfs, not where I am anyway the tight cunts.....oh fuck, that's me lol


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm north ireland m8, not as many tattie fields here lol. Bulk anywhere around 250, singles if you can get them probly around 350, but most guys are only willing to sell bags, 3g for 50 notes, no q's or halfs, not where I am anyway the tight cunts.....oh fuck, that's me lol


lmao, my estate is the same, and im not willin to go to another one for a good price, they have a tendency to rob cunts not from their area, and my estate is locked down by 1 cunt now sellin cheese in bulk, and he wont let the price drop, so everywhere ppl sellin 25 for 1.5g, or anyfing else gets sold out too quick, if he knew i wis growin like the door would be put in, even heard he taxes ppl ffs, but goo tune im nea right in the centre where every cunt would ken me.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so i had to switch my Auto plant to a 12/12 light cycle a cpl weeks ago due to it sharing a grow space with my other regular female plant,
> what i want to know is does anyone have any experience of this and does it speed up the flowering time even more or will it still take the full recommended 75-90 days? ( i know the yield will be vastly lower than if i left it 18/6 but has to be done)
> i am currently at day 56 from seed and the buds look good and frosty, 75% of the pistils are now orange,
> 
> ...



Autos I done once wouldn't fuckin flower when in 18/6 so I had to switch to 12/12 and they turned out ok for autos, don't think it changes speed or anything if that helps. I planted an auto cheese candy about a couple of weeks ago, it's in an oxypot bubbler and only bout 2 inches tall, what a pile of shit (sorry moggs lol). If it don't speed up she's bein chucked, my clones will be ready sooner at this rate ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao, my estate is the same, and im not willin to go to another one for a good price, they have a tendency to rob cunts not from their area, and my estate is locked down by 1 cunt now sellin cheese in bulk, and he wont let the price drop, so everywhere ppl sellin 25 for 1.5g, or anyfing else gets sold out too quick, if he knew i wis growin like the door would be put in, even heard he taxes ppl ffs, but goo tune im nea right in the centre where every cunt would ken me.


taxin ppl ffs, northern Ireland's full of parimilitaries, they could tax ppl I suppose, it's not unheard of, but its mostly younger ones doin the dirty work thinkin there goina get backed up for it, I tell ye if any of them came to my door they'd be gettin answer with a fuckin meat cleaver, a load of jumped up little twats hidding behind a wooly mask


----------



## The2TimEr (May 24, 2013)

i don't belive this.. just went to buy my bitcoins on bitbargain.co.uk
selected the amount i want and clicked start the transaction with a buyer,
he accepts and i'm there punching his bank details into my online banking to pay him,
as i'm typing it just goes TRANSACTION COMPLETE and the coins have hit my account without sending him anything!!

i quickly withdrew to my sr account and logged off.
how the fock can them coins be in my account without paying him anything, i just got 1.31 coins worth £110 and the only thing on my bitbargain account thats registered is my email addy.
should i just not use that account again or what? seems like a bargain deal to me haha!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i don't belive this.. just went to buy my bitcoins on bitbargain.co.uk
> selected the amount i want and clicked start the transaction with a buyer,
> he accepts and i'm there punching his bank details into my online banking to pay him,
> as i'm typing it just goes TRANSACTION COMPLETE and the coins have hit my account without sending him anything!!
> ...


lol, he must have just sent them thinking u wer in the middle of sendin the funds. I dunno what I'd do, sr and all that's sorta built on trust so I might pay him, then again if I hadn't much cash I'd probly say fuck him

i wouldn't use the account again anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

Oh fuck, that's was me you wer buying them of u cunt, you better get them sent to my sr address ASAP, ill thro the address up in a second


----------



## The2TimEr (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, he must have just sent them thinking u wer in the middle of sendin the funds. I dunno what I'd do, sr and all that's sorta built on trust so I might pay him, then again if I hadn't much cash I'd probly say fuck him
> 
> i wouldn't use the account again anyway


he was taking a while to accept the deal, longer than usual but he clicked accept and literally 10 seconds into punching his details in the coins are sent to me!

bit bargain has nothing to do with sr though eh , its just people in the UK selling bitcoins, would love to know what happened there this is fucked up!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Wonder what this is all about then, seems a bit suss less than 2 days after the woolwich thing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herd the fighter jets go over near me wonded what the fuck was happening mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> he was taking a while to accept the deal, longer than usual but he clicked accept and literally 10 seconds into punching his details in the coins are sent to me!
> 
> bit bargain has nothing to do with sr though eh , its just people in the UK selling bitcoins, would love to know what happened there this is fucked up!


Fuck it, set up a new account and go spend ur coins on something nice..his loss


----------



## The2TimEr (May 24, 2013)

I do feel a bit cuntish, i'm not rich but i have money at the moment through working. ive used that site a good number of times now and ive never been sent coins without sending cash first. 
as you say clearly a fuck up on his side so i aint done anything wrong.

coins already in sr after withdrawing 10- 15 mins ago. FREE DRUGS lol


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> taxin ppl ffs, northern Ireland's full of parimilitaries, they could tax ppl I suppose, it's not unheard of, but its mostly younger ones doin the dirty work thinkin there goina get backed up for it, I tell ye if any of them came to my door they'd be gettin answer with a fuckin meat cleaver, a load of jumped up little twats hidding behind a wooly mask


I ve got shit all over the place...something tasty in every room...hope fer the best an plan fer the worst


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Herd the fighter jets go over near me wonded what the fuck was happening mate.




RAF fighter jets have escorted a Pakistan International Airlines aircraft from Manchester Airport to Stansted Airport, a Ministry of Defence spokesman has said.
A witness speaking in Urdu to Pakistani station Geo TV, said that two men over 6 feet tall tried to enter the pilot's cabin.
Other witnesses say the pair made a number of threats.
Essex Police have confirmed that two men aged 30 and 41 have been arrested on suspicion of endangerment of an aircraft after the plane landed safely at Stansted.
There are understood to have been 297 passengers on board flight PK709, who were travelling from Lahore.
The aircraft - due to land at 1.30pm - was heading west towards Manchester when it was suddenly re-routed near York and headed back out to the North Sea, before travelling south to Stansted.
An Essex Police spokeswoman said: "An incident has occurred on an aircraft. Police and partners are responding."
Mashood Takwar, from Pakistan International Airlines, told Sky News that 25 minutes before landing Manchester air traffic control contacted the pilot after apparently receiving some information from British security services.
An MoD spokesman earlier confirmed that Typhoon jets had been scrambled from RAF Coningsby in Lincolnshire.
The aircraft is understood to be being held in an isolated stand at Stansted, but the airport is operating as normal.
Stansted is one of two UK airports designated to deal with emergency situations and has specially-trained teams.
*More follows...*


----------



## pon (May 24, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I made some using isopropylene 99.9% and this is the said medicine you speak of, currently being tested by a dear friend of mine who has skin cancer on her face with better results already after a few days, than any of the chemo cream crap they gave her in the hossy, that shit even burnt her fingers as she was applying it??? wtf??? View attachment 2669902 THIS is the real medicine, I've seen it work with my own eyes.


I'd like some o that on me toast


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

[h=1]Stansted Airport: Arrests After Plane Alert[/h] 
[h=2]An aircraft from Pakistan with 297 passengers and crew on board is escorted to Stansted Airport, where two men are arrested.[/h] 4:40pm UK, Friday 24 May 2013 







Passengers disembark Pakistan International Airlines flight PK709 bound for Manchester from Lahore, at Stansted Airport, Essex after the plane was diverted following an incident on board.
1 of 6







Two men were arrested on suspicion of endangerment of an aircraft after an RAF Typhoon jet was scrambled to escort the passenger plane travelling from Pakistan to the UK.
2 of 6







An aerial view of the plane surrounded by security vehicles.
3 of 6







Police and security personnel wait by their vehicles at Stansted.
4 of 6







5 of 6







6 of 6

 
Next
*Gallery:* PIA Flight Diverted To Stansted
Enlarge






Passenger Umari Nauman describes the "frightening" moment fighter jets scrambled to the plane she was on.
*Video:* Stansted: Passengers 'Were Worried'
Enlarge 




Email
 
Two men have been arrested on suspicion of endangering an aircraft after a plane was escorted to the ground by fighter jets.
 The Pakistan International Airlines flight from Lahore was diverted to Stansted Airport after a disturbance on board.
A witness speaking in Urdu to Pakistani station Geo TV said two men tried to enter the pilot's cabin.
Other witnesses among the 297 people on board said the pair made a number of threats.




The aircraft is being held in an area separate from other planes "There was a conflict between two passengers after one of them got into a confrontation with the stewards," passenger Shahid Yaqoob told *Pakistan's Express News*.
"The two middle-aged passengers who previously had the altercation were simply asked to come with police who had boarded the aircraft. They were then handcuffed and taken away."
RAF Typhoon fighter jets were scrambled when the plane, a Boeing 777, sent out an emergency code which alerted the Ministry of Defence and the police.




Stansted is specially-equipped to deal with emergencies Flight PK709, which was due to land in Manchester at 1.30pm, was heading west towards the airport when it was suddenly re-routed near York.
It headed back out to the North Sea before travelling south to Stansted.
Passengers were originally told they were being diverted because of bad weather.




The plane turned back on itself as it headed west towards Manchester An Essex Police spokeswoman confirmed: "An incident has occurred on an aircraft. Police and partners are responding."
Mashood Takwar, from Pakistan International Airlines, told Sky News that 25 minutes before landing Manchester air traffic control had contacted the pilot after receiving information from British security services.
The aircraft is being held in an isolated stand at Stansted but the airport is operating as normal.
Stansted, along with Glasgow Prestwick, is designated to deal with emergency situations such as terror threats and has specially-trained teams.
The Typhoon jets were scrambled from RAF Coningsby in Lincolnshire.


----------



## pon (May 24, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> I do feel a bit cuntish, i'm not rich but i have money at the moment through working. ive used that site a good number of times now and ive never been sent coins without sending cash first.
> as you say clearly a fuck up on his side so i aint done anything wrong.
> 
> coins already in sr after withdrawing 10- 15 mins ago. FREE DRUGS lol


Try do it again on another account


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2013)

[video]http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/woolwich-attack-video-watch-shocking-1907772[/video]


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

pon said:


> Try do it again on another account


wenits rainin gold hold out a bucket


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> taxin ppl ffs, northern Ireland's full of parimilitaries, they could tax ppl I suppose, it's not unheard of, but its mostly younger ones doin the dirty work thinkin there goina get backed up for it, I tell ye if any of them came to my door they'd be gettin answer with a fuckin meat cleaver, a load of jumped up little twats hidding behind a wooly mask


yeah man i know, i speak to the younger ones who hang around the shops, keep me knowing whats what in the weed world round here, they only know i smoke it not growin it, or theyd be grassin me up to get taxed or summit, they all look up to the older scum thats gettin rid of their gear for massive profits, even heard weed that wasnt even chees was goin at 1.5 for 25, shit like ob, and fuckin bagseeds too i bet.


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

Was chattin wiv a pakki lad I no ana sked him wat his take on the Woolwich...e ses prolly false flag, but if they sayin women an children see this shit in ther cuntree then they shud fuk off back to it...well fukin funny


----------



## The2TimEr (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> wenits rainin gold hold out a bucket


lol i did buy some more on my pals account.
the transaction went as it should, looks like a one off thing that happened and seems impossible that it could happen without the seller knowing or authorising it.
maybe i was a lucky 1000th customer or something haha.
anyway i end up paying £41 for 1.76 coins worth £150 bang on. happy days.


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

Oh yeah an while we r on religion my view is that we have been visited by space aliens for thousands of years an they have come here an been the angels etc of old, passin on the word of a very cross god who likes burning people...so its all part of humanities enslavement an religion is the psychic enslavement and fear based at that. tum te tum


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

some cunt had my back door off wednesday night , if i find out who im taking fingers


----------



## pon (May 24, 2013)

Amen to that 


indikat said:


> oh yeah an while we r on religion my view is that we have been visited by space aliens for thousands of years an they have come here an been the angels etc of old, passin on the word of a very cross god who likes burning people...so its all part of humanities enslavement an religion is the psychic enslavement and fear based at that. Tum te tum


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> some cunt had my back door off wednesday night , if i find out who im taking fingers


 did u get taxed then pal?? how much u loose? and u know the first rule of grow club right???



The2TimEr said:


> lol i did buy some more on my pals account.
> the transaction went as it should, looks like a one off thing that happened and seems impossible that it could happen without the seller knowing or authorising it.
> maybe i was a lucky 1000th customer or something haha.
> anyway i end up paying £41 for 1.76 coins worth £150 bang on. happy days.


happened to me with payapl got 600 and never heard anything more about it,, kinda like monopoly,, bank error in your favour!1 ahaha


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> some cunt had my back door off wednesday night , if i find out who im taking fingers


sorry to hear that mogs were they after the worktops or the ganj


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry to hear that mogs were they after the worktops or the ganj


well it cant have been those banging autos,, coz even weed theives kow THER A BAG OF SHITE!!


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2013)

more tits,vage & green please


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> more tits,vage & green please


Fuck sake baz, at it the day again, u need a fuckin ride m8 lol


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> more tits,vage & green please


is that wat u say wen u ring fer a pizza


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck sake baz, at it the day again, u need a fuckin ride m8 lol


lol, its russian time at our house m8 !


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did u get taxed then pal?? how much u loose? and u know the first rule of grow club right???
> 
> 
> 
> happened to me with payapl got 600 and never heard anything more about it,, kinda like monopoly,, bank error in your favour!1 ahaha



5 weeks from finish , 2 grows , total dog shit bud worth fuck all thats hard to even call bud its that immature , back doors will see me a couple of grand to fix , someone will be tasting blood over this , the words out and ill wait 

and i dont live there , i own the place but havnt lived there for 2 years , i tell no-one i grow , sad to say the week link is the fucktard who has green off me , hes been done this week as has the person who he passes it onto , its clear there going down a chain


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> is that wat u say wen u ring fer a pizza


cant fuckin stand pizza ! , but if it had tits,vage & green on it i would ! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 5 weeks from finish , 2 grows , total dog shit bud worth fuck all thats hard to even call bud its that immature , back doors will see me a couple of grand to fix , someone will be tasting blood over this , the words out and ill wait
> 
> and i dont live there , i own the place but havnt lived there for 2 years , i tell no-one i grow , sad to say the week link is the fucktard who has green off me , hes been done this week as has the person who he passes it onto , its clear there going down a chain


are we talking plod or a crew to rob it?


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> are we talking plod or a crew to rob it?


defo a crew , not pros although they did use gloves , ripped the plants from the pots and wrapped them in a curtain , would you credit it there was 4 plants that id been meaning to trim out , the cunts pulled the lot out and left 3 behind !!!!! all that for 200 quids worth of green , when we find them we will be taxing to the tune of 12 grand , last time this happened we saw 4 grand , call it reverse taxing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> defo a crew , not pros although they did use gloves , ripped the plants from the pots and wrapped them in a curtain , would you credit it there was 4 plants that id been meaning to trim out , the cunts pulled the lot out and left 3 behind !!!!! all that for 200 quids worth of green , when we find them we will be taxing to the tune of 12 grand , last time this happened we saw 4 grand , call it reverse taxing



lol theyl be broke hence robbng? i fucking hate that,, u need to find a new buyer matey,,, obviously ur not gunna sell to him i hope



chage of subject

fuk me just tried joining afacebook page and its like the spanish inquisition, joke, theyl be wanting banking details as proof of id nex

anwyays fahita time peace


----------



## MeekMill (May 24, 2013)

Vanilla kusshh


----------



## The2TimEr (May 24, 2013)

plants 2 nights ago @ exactly 3 weeks flowering, 4 wks 12/12 
getting smelly and frosty very fast!


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol theyl be broke hence robbng? i fucking hate that,, u need to find a new buyer matey,,, obviously ur not gunna sell to him i hope


last time the lad was grabbed and stuck a stanley through his cheek while his mother and father had to deal with 2 of the biggest ugliest cunts you could ever imagine . 6`5 of anger and misery , they got 7 days and came in early with the cash , this time ill be requesting and getting body parts , i want fingers


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> Oh yeah an while we r on religion my view is that we have been visited by space aliens for thousands of years an they have come here an been the angels etc of old, passin on the word of a very cross god who likes burning people...so its all part of humanities enslavement an religion is the psychic enslavement and fear based at that. tum te tum


Most space aliens are believed to be interdimensional beings, makes more sense than going at warp speed, ever heard of a type 3 civilisation, one of them would be able to almose destroy earth ffs, they would literally be god to us, but once a civilization has learned everything they are going to use dimensions to travel, because it would be the quickest way, and they wont be able to die, hell maybe they are just a higher consciousness and could be traveling through psycic powers, strage, but as we develop we will be able to do new things, it is expected in nearly a million years we will be able to read minds, and understand any language through telepathy.


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 5 weeks from finish , 2 grows , total dog shit bud worth fuck all thats hard to even call bud its that immature , back doors will see me a couple of grand to fix , someone will be tasting blood over this , the words out and ill wait
> 
> and i dont live there , i own the place but havnt lived there for 2 years , i tell no-one i grow , sad to say the week link is the fucktard who has green off me , hes been done this week as has the person who he passes it onto , its clear there going down a chain


get the latex gloves, you can make ur own chloroform, look it up on youtube, and get them cunts under the ground as next years fertalizer


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> defo a crew , not pros although they did use gloves , ripped the plants from the pots and wrapped them in a curtain , would you credit it there was 4 plants that id been meaning to trim out , the cunts pulled the lot out and left 3 behind !!!!! all that for 200 quids worth of green , when we find them we will be taxing to the tune of 12 grand , last time this happened we saw 4 grand , call it reverse taxing


When I find the cunt that robbed me twice I'm not after tax, I'm after blood and paralysation.


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Most space aliens are believed to be interdimensional beings, makes more sense than going at warp speed, ever heard of a type 3 civilisation, one of them would be able to almose destroy earth ffs, they would literally be god to us, but once a civilization has learned everything they are going to use dimensions to travel, because it would be the quickest way, and they wont be able to die, hell maybe they are just a higher consciousness and could be traveling through psycic powers, strage, but as we develop we will be able to do new things, it is expected in nearly a million years we will be able to read minds, and understand any language through telepathy.


dude your tripping balls lol 

ok a mathematician worked out the probability of life on other planets and came in with a number , the number is 7 , thats 7 other worlds with the likelyhood aof a chance of life , now given distance the chances of anything rocking up here is rather remote mainly because if you were in say alpha centori and you had a big fuckin telescope your going to be looking an dinosaurs , in other words its not really probable that the light given off by out planet would be show life , outside of the milky way then the distances become even more of an issue , so IMHO i recon theres life out there but the type of life is questionable and the idea of an anal fixation plus a desire to harass dumb fuckin americans seems rather remote and pointless , oh and the top 3 believers of aliens are also apparently the most visited by aliens , that says alot of the human mind


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 5 weeks from finish , 2 grows , total dog shit bud worth fuck all thats hard to even call bud its that immature , back doors will see me a couple of grand to fix , someone will be tasting blood over this , the words out and ill wait
> 
> and i dont live there , i own the place but havnt lived there for 2 years , i tell no-one i grow , sad to say the week link is the fucktard who has green off me , hes been done this week as has the person who he passes it onto , its clear there going down a chain


also place burnt now fer growin ffs?


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Most space aliens are believed to be interdimensional beings, makes more sense than going at warp speed, ever heard of a type 3 civilisation, one of them would be able to almose destroy earth ffs, they would literally be god to us, but once a civilization has learned everything they are going to use dimensions to travel, because it would be the quickest way, and they wont be able to die, hell maybe they are just a higher consciousness and could be traveling through psycic powers, strage, but as we develop we will be able to do new things, it is expected in nearly a million years we will be able to read minds, and understand any language through telepathy.


prolly jus space pakis an well hate em


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> dude your tripping balls lol
> 
> ok a mathematician worked out the probability of life on other planets and came in with a number , the number is 7 , thats 7 other worlds with the likelyhood aof a chance of life , now given distance the chances of anything rocking up here is rather remote mainly because if you were in say alpha centori and you had a big fuckin telescope your going to be looking an dinosaurs , in other words its not really probable that the light given off by out planet would be show life , outside of the milky way then the distances become even more of an issue , so IMHO i recon theres life out there but the type of life is questionable and the idea of an anal fixation plus a desire to harass dumb fuckin americans seems rather remote and pointless , oh and the top 3 believers of aliens are also apparently the most visited by aliens , that says alot of the human mind


yeah most theoretical physicists's agree on the inter dimensional theory, its the easiest to explain, 7 planets? we dont even know if there is a cap on the amount of planets, so ofcourse there is life on different planets somwhere atleast. but think of type 3 civilization they cat be wiped out, they know everything, they probably have colonies of life they started all over the universe, they probably dont even use bodies anymore, apparently injecting your brain into a machine would be a better way of discovering other planets, so you can 'remote view' just like we are doing on mars, but their shit would be able to do everything you can do in person.

remember if they are in space they are more advanced than us, ffs they could probably detect a sattelite orbiting our planet, you dont think they will; be able to detect the nuclear powerplants scattered all over the place, watched too many documentaries cant even start to explain cuz im shit at explaining stuff

and a mathematition? please get real, they dont know anything ffs, we literally cant say shit like that, that there are 7 planets with life when there are more stars than there are grains of sand ffs, and you think there are only 7 planets? in the galexy or universe?

ad tbh have you ever thought of aliens exploring, just exploring not wanting to mess anything up, so they meet in secret with the government, after being caught in the 20th century, what if all they want is to learn? we would do the same to a developing civilization depending on how advanced we were, if we became a non violent civilization then we would only want to learn things that do us good, or as they would think not wanting to interupt the course of nature, sounds like the kind of rule that would exist going to other planets.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

aye andthey reckon they got too the moon within 10 yrs in the 60's wen nitro rocket fule wasent even invented, so basically bak then they would have needed tanks the size of footballs fields to get ther
and thats not to mention the shadows and the picture of earth pealing of the shuttle window!
bullshit

[video=youtube;q7pzg9xpAOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7pzg9xpAOE[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> some cunt had my back door off wednesday night , if i find out who im taking fingers


that you getting but fucked again lol,told you not to sleep with your pants down!


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

now got 500w of light


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2670115now got 500w of lightView attachment 2670120



lol yeh but it aint a real 500 watts, its cfl,, get a 400hps itw ould do a better job and aint that cfl a bllue spec i can see?


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh but it aint a real 500 watts, its cfl,, get a 400hps itw ould do a better job and aint that cfl a bllue spec i can see?


no its 250w 2700k bulb, mate i got fuckin robbed by sky cant even get the 600 i was gnna get, gonna hvae to get it bit by bit and fuck knows when ill be able to get it upn funnin cuz am needin the rvk i was gonna buy an at least 2 months before av got it all ffs.


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> also place burnt now fer growin ffs?


very very burnt , even once the fuckers caught you can never know who else got told so the place is dead and buried , still it was its last grow there so its not the end of the world , the house will be rented out so its not so bad , funny enough the house had all my grow equi there , they ignored the led grow lights , the lumitec digis , the timers the rhinos the everything , must be a fair few grands worth of stuff they could have taken !


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> very very burnt , even once the fuckers caught you can never know who else got told so the place is dead and buried , still it was its last grow there so its not the end of the world , the house will be rented out so its not so bad , funny enough the house had all my grow equi there , they ignored the led grow lights , the lumitec digis , the timers the rhinos the everything , must be a fair few grands worth of stuff they could have taken !


they took premature plants? ffs that tells you everything, skippin school dole, heroin smack faced scum ffs, some stupid cunts, wait till you get offered some quality bud, it turns out to be microwave dried prem bud lma, stupid cunts couldav at least wated a couple weeks on the down low, am tellin ya these fuckin morons are gettin stupider by the day, some cunt robbed the rs mccalls round here took all the fags but missed a grand in an open till, armed robber with a knife, and yet hes gettin fuckall for it aswell./


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah most theoretical physicists's agree on the inter dimensional theory, its the easiest to explain, 7 planets? we dont even know if there is a cap on the amount of planets, so ofcourse there is life on different planets somwhere atleast. but think of type 3 civilization they cat be wiped out, they know everything, they probably have colonies of life they started all over the universe, they probably dont even use bodies anymore, apparently injecting your brain into a machine would be a better way of discovering other planets, so you can 'remote view' just like we are doing on mars, but their shit would be able to do everything you can do in person.
> 
> remember if they are in space they are more advanced than us, ffs they could probably detect a sattelite orbiting our planet, you dont think they will; be able to detect the nuclear powerplants scattered all over the place, watched too many documentaries cant even start to explain cuz im shit at explaining stuff
> 
> ...


i think its about desire rather than anything else and because of this i tend to laugh at people with a belief , theres not even a sniff or a single shred of proof beyond belief and so i like to come at it from a different angle and hence was more than pleased when the probability factors were worked out , these were based on all sorts such as heat , water etc etc ( you can imagine the variants ) to give a number , that numbers is as close to proof as its possible to get as it relys on logic rather than assumption or arther c clarks ideas on the world , mathematics works for me , its brings a degree of proof when there is nothing else , oh and thats for the milky way only and not the universe , as you can imagine there isnt numbers out there which can show whats in the universe to be able even have a start , do i believe ? well yeah given the numbers its clear there must be life , trans dimensional beings well thats something else completely and i dont like mushrooms so will probably never know , the idea of beings being explorers ? why not , except a cloak of secrecy , that wouldnt ring true to me


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> very very burnt , even once the fuckers caught you can never know who else got told so the place is dead and buried , still it was its last grow there so its not the end of the world , the house will be rented out so its not so bad , funny enough the house had all my grow equi there , they ignored the led grow lights , the lumitec digis , the timers the rhinos the everything , must be a fair few grands worth of stuff they could have taken !


Stupid Cunts they missed the Gold an went fer the green


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> they took premature plants? ffs that tells you everything, skippin school dole, heroin smack faced scum ffs, some stupid cunts, wait till you get offered some quality bud, it turns out to be microwave dried prem bud lma, stupid cunts couldav at least wated a couple weeks on the down low, am tellin ya these fuckin morons are gettin stupider by the day, some cunt robbed the rs mccalls round here took all the fags but missed a grand in an open till, armed robber with a knife, and yet hes gettin fuckall for it aswell./


sorry dude ja think the system will be generous with the rep ? wanted to hit you at least 4 times for your posts , ill have to hit you up next time


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> Stupid Cunts they missed the Gold an went fer the green


ill takje a picture in 10 ( lights on ) as i managed to save 4 plants , even the most advanced is simply dog shit , from 16 i recon there good for 4-5 oz if they are lucky , given the lights and size i was cruising for 120 dry


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

I d be nikin the kit cos that is income, fukin early buddin weed ud need a key ta get high..ha ha, ther prolly sell it an get sliced on tha kwality


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

here we go 



these are a few weeks in and the further along plants , you can imagine the amount of bud they will create once dried , the cunts will struggle for hrs and hours creating fuck all worth having 



these are the others , there simply isnt any bud to be had , the cunts destroyed for the sake of it , not only this but they yanked them out of the pots killing them off so its not even as if they have in flower plants as they have fucked the root ball completely



the clear tub has the trimmed bud they forgot


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

aye the kit is where its at, deffo be nickin all sorts of coolhoods ballasts pfft id know what to go for robbin a grow house, every other cunt would be stuffin their pocket full of fanleaves round here, an robbery a hard job round here everycunt brags bout who they robbed and gets done in, hear about boys gettin shived over a tenner ffs.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 24, 2013)

smack heads would have taken the kit to sell,its been daft kids wanting a smoke,or they have been disturbed


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> here we go
> 
> View attachment 2670191
> 
> ...


seriously, they fuckin robbed buds like that ffs, at least you fucked them either way they arnt gettin stoned off that mate, goes two ways.


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> smack heads would have taken the kit to sell,its been daft kids wanting a smoke,or they have been disturbed


smakheads would have taken the hoose ffs.


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

the kit ?

7 digi ballasts , lumitek and all switchable , 2 are lightwave 
2 grostar hoods 
4 parabolics up , another 4 brand new still in box along with new ballasts and bulbs 
vrs other shades and only 1 a cheap barn door , all stainless 
2 led lights 
acoustic ducting , adjustable 8 inch inline fans 
maxi timers 

its no expense spared , ive always lashed the cash , never been afraid to dip into the wallet , the present grow also runs grostars etc etc , after this ill have to out the lot on ebay , shame that


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> seriously, they fuckin robbed buds like that ffs, at least you fucked them either way they arnt gettin stoned off that mate, goes two ways.


it looks worse in the flesh , nugs the size of your little finger nail , real dog shit , at some point its going to be punted out and thats when mogs gets to know whos who


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the kit ?
> 
> 7 digi ballasts , lumitek and all switchable , 2 are lightwave
> 2 grostar hoods
> ...


you got a 600w ballast, ill buy it aff ye then as long as u dont stick ur dick in my wallet, any hoods gon also, get a pic up if ur wantin to get rid of them


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> it looks worse in the flesh , nugs the size of your little finger nail , real dog shit , at some point its going to be punted out and thats when mogs gets to know whos who


defoo a few fingers ur takin then, allways wanted to kneecap somone, u should get a piece of the road that will show em whos who


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> it looks worse in the flesh , nugs the size of your little finger nail , real dog shit , at some point its going to be punted out and thats when mogs gets to know whos who


ahh its gonaa b a win win fer u m8, u get 12k fer harvestin at 3 weeks if ya catch em....vey nice


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> ahh its gonaa b a win win fer u m8, u get 12k fer harvestin at 3 weeks *WHEN* ya catch em....vey nice



spelling error...


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

when its time to out um ill let you know , ill be using some of it here but so far havnt a clue what


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> when its time to out um ill let you know , ill be using some of it here but so far havnt a clue what
> 
> View attachment 2670256View attachment 2670257View attachment 2670258View attachment 2670259


how much will ye chuck a 600 ballast out fer? everythin else needs to be 5 inch dutin etc, so all have tea get that online new.


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

took some more when i was out there 



this is the sour60 , its had a bad case of me hitting it with chemicals hence on the right its a bloke and the left a chick , its also very seeded , the joys of fem seeds and autos is you dont have a bloody clue what your getting until the offspring have grown out seeing how the parent is such a fuckup


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how much will ye chuck a 600 ballast out fer? everythin else needs to be 5 inch dutin etc, so all have tea get that online new.



not got a clue , sorry to be so useless , theres a fair few so i really want to see what i need for this place before i commit , most of the ducting is 8 inch except that snippit you can see in the bag which is 6 inch , anyway ill know where i am next week as thats when the groom will be sorted , its elecs tomorrow


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how much will ye chuck a 600 ballast out fer? everythin else needs to be 5 inch dutin etc, so all have tea get that online new.


I switched fro mag to digi ballast an from euro to aircooled hoods but I never got rid of it an I don't wan it...its jus sittin there doin fuk all...dunno wat ta do wiv it


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

neb closet to camera , the rest are train/w , i popped the window with the lawn mower


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2670280
> 
> neb closet to camera , the rest are train/w , i popped the window with the lawn mower


luv it Pearls before swine pmsl similar here wiv tha marble don't ya no,, ha ha nice pool m8 Aquarobics your new fing?


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> I switched fro mag to digi ballast an from euro to aircooled hoods but I never got rid of it an I don't wan it...its jus sittin there doin fuk all...dunno wat ta do wiv it


got skype? pm me


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> not got a clue , sorry to be so useless , theres a fair few so i really want to see what i need for this place before i commit , most of the ducting is 8 inch except that snippit you can see in the bag which is 6 inch , anyway ill know where i am next week as thats when the groom will be sorted , its elecs tomorrow


sweet, we can talk when ur ready mate.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

I've smoked nearly 70 joints in 6 days, wishing I'd have made it stretch now got nowt left at all for 5 weeks.

anyone remember Billy's hash? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I've smoked nearly 70 joints in 6 days, wishing I'd have made it stretch now got nowt left at all for 5 weeks.
> 
> anyone remember Billy's hash? Lol


Lol , I'm the same, surrounded by jars of green at harvest festival time & think fuck it , lets smoke me self to death ! Lol , then last night whilst toting up , thought fuck, 1 jar left , I MUST HAVE HAD A BRAKE IN ! Lol it couldn't be that I smoke it like I stole it could it ?


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> luv it Pearls before swine pmsl similar here wiv tha marble don't ya no,, ha ha nice pool m8 Aquarobics your new fing?


if i jump in the water jumps out , 16.5 stone


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I've smoked nearly 70 joints in 6 days, wishing I'd have made it stretch now got nowt left at all for 5 weeks.
> 
> anyone remember Billy's hash? Lol


ha ha how many ozs u bin blazin u laze stoner...?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

Well after being robbed I had 22g of 4wk premature bud to last 8/9 wks. I've had about 10g of nice weed off my mate and brought an oz off the street.

now I'm smoking on the smallest amount of popcorn and baccy bits from skinning up.

come tomorrow I will have sweet FA.


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> if i jump in the water jumps out , 16.5 stone


 ooh muscle or flab?


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2013)

Sally Berko , god IDE brake that ! Who thinks that pikey she traveled around with was thrashing her flaps like a demented combine harvester ! ?


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Sally Berko , god IDE brake that ! Who thinks that pikey she traveled around with was thrashing her flaps like a demented combine harvester ! ?


shittin ell baz u on season or summin, is this some welsh male spring horn?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 24, 2013)

Lads how much are bitcoins going for each?


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , I'm the same, surrounded by jars of green at harvest festival time & think fuck it , lets smoke me self to death ! Lol , then last night whilst toting up , thought fuck, 1 jar left , I MUST HAVE HAD A BRAKE IN ! Lol it couldn't be that I smoke it like I stole it could it ?


i got 3.7 oz dry off my plant sold 1 the rest was gone after a week and a half, there was me thinking an oz a month would do me fine pfft.


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i got 307 oz dry off my plant sold 1 the rest was gone after a week and a half, there was me thinking an oz a month would do me fine pfft.


307 oz ?????????

should have vegged it more lol


----------



## moggggys (May 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> ooh muscle or flab?


neither really , chest is 4 inch bigger than my gut which is something , used to be a ripply mess , these days i just have issues with finding clothes that are my shape , whatever i wear i look a bouncer


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 307 oz ?????????
> 
> should have vegged it more lol


3.7, nah it was my fault nippin buds off when i had nowt, would have bashed 5 i think if greedy guts wasnt around 

75 day vegg i think, couldav went 100 days veggin dont realy count veggin just watch the height.


----------



## iiKode (May 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I've smoked nearly 70 joints in 6 days, wishing I'd have made it stretch now got nowt left at all for 5 weeks.
> 
> anyone remember Billy's hash? Lol


daily routine when i had my harvest, wake smoke rest of last nights joint, roll another watch the news, roll another smoke it at the park after picking up bottle of lucozade orange, roll another after i smoked the one on the bench, get home smoke the prerolled, roll another get my shit sorted ie get on my pc, smoke all day, roll another go to park smoke joint, roll another for hom, get home smoke another joint, by now its about 4pm. so roll another smoke it, have dinner, roll another smoke it, tea at 7pm smoke a joint with cuppa, roll another for going to park with my dog, smoke it at the park bench, roll another get home smoke it, sit and smoke another doobers before waking with half of the other nights on in my ashtray, and start over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

any of you lot into beer need to try magicrockbrewco's Un human cannon ball. http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/un-human-cannonball-triple-ipa/

fucking insanely beautiful beer. 12% triple IPA. was 20 quid a bottle and worth every penny.


----------



## indikat (May 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any of you lot into beer need to try magicrockbrewco's Un human cannon ball. http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/un-human-cannonball-triple-ipa/
> 
> fucking insanely beautiful beer. 12% triple IPA. was 20 quid a bottle and worth every penny.


interesting I would have been a bit put off by the price tag an the marketing...y £20


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

you're a jock, ergo tighter than a gnats chuff lol. just fuckin with ya, 

i generally am put off by the expensive stuff the landlord gets in then he explains why it's so pricey. this stuff was actually 4 quid cheaper than it was meant to be, he's more into beer than profit. it's a sharer size bottle 660 mls. after 3 points of 7.2 tempest brewco's brave new world i was steaming. left my keys n coat at a mates house on the way home. missus went berzerk cos i was sposed to be making tea n i rocked up at half 8 -9 o clock then had to ask her to let me in the fuckin door.... reet dozy bollock i am some times.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you're a jock, ergo tighter than a gnats chuff lol. just fuckin with ya,
> 
> i generally am put off by the expensive stuff the landlord gets in then he explains why it's so pricey. this stuff was actually 4 quid cheaper than it was meant to be, he's more into beer than profit. it's a sharer size bottle 660 mls. after 3 points of 7.2 tempest brewco's brave new world i was steaming. left my keys n coat at a mates house on the way home. missus went berzerk cos i was sposed to be making tea n i rocked up at half 8 -9 o clock then had to ask her to let me in the fuckin door.... reet dozy bollock i am some times.


i done the exact same thing 2 weeks ago, but nobody was home, so i had to walk 2 miles to get my keys, fuckin awsome how u just dont give a fuck when ur drunk, ended up staying at my aunties, 2 minues from where i left my keys. lost 20 fags aswell that night, bought em just before i went out, crushed up packet with a bus ticket in it was wat was left.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> interesting I would have been a bit put off by the price tag an the marketing...y £20


furryboots in scotland u from then


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you're a jock, ergo tighter than a gnats chuff lol. just fuckin with ya,
> 
> i generally am put off by the expensive stuff the landlord gets in then he explains why it's so pricey. this stuff was actually 4 quid cheaper than it was meant to be, he's more into beer than profit. it's a sharer size bottle 660 mls. after 3 points of 7.2 tempest brewco's brave new world i was steaming. left my keys n coat at a mates house on the way home. missus went berzerk cos i was sposed to be making tea n i rocked up at half 8 -9 o clock then had to ask her to let me in the fuckin door.... reet dozy bollock i am some times.


Got it ...does the job on less volume..value fer money then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i done the exact same thing 2 weeks ago, but nobody was home, so i had to walk 2 miles to get my keys, fuckin awsome how u just dont give a fuck when ur drunk, ended up staying at my aunties, 2 minues from where i left my keys. lost 20 fags aswell that night, bought em just before i went out, crushed up packet with a bus ticket in it was wat was left.


aye, i've to go and get them today. and probably cycle the couple miles as the wallet has the card and bus pass in it.... 

needed the blow out. i've had a rough week. 

missus just got up n came doon the stair, said 'just checking your alive' then went back to bed. there's a full un opened can of stella on the coffee able and 2 more in the fridge, that's how pissed i was...


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

an enuf of the fukin granny stabbing ginger haired porridge munky, im from the south mus seem like fukin Africa to yous coal stuffin monkey hangers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> Got it ...does the job on less volume..value fer money then


tempest clocks at £6 a pint. so £38 bar spend in total, could been worse i spose. i could have blown that and had 10 pints of kronenberg instead, enjoyed it less.

I had to speak to the brewery in kelso to get the tempest on the bar haha i love my local. characters and crack are fuckin great. the bar lad was watching the last of the tempest dribble into a half for my gaffer n it was just under the line so gave him it for nowt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> an enuf of the fukin granny stabbing ginger haired porridge munky, im from the south mus seem like fukin Africa to yous coal stuffin monkey hangers


oooooooompfffft hahaha coal stuffing monkey hangers haha coal from newcastle fair do but monkey hangers is hartlepool. a good 60 odd mile away ya shandy drinking soft southern shite.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> an enuf of the fukin granny stabbing ginger haired porridge munky, im from the south mus seem like fukin Africa to yous coal stuffin monkey hangers


lmao, were not allgranny stabers, but when we do we have no reason forit.


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooooooompfffft hahaha coal stuffing monkey hangers haha coal from newcastle fair do but monkey hangers is hartlepool. a good 60 odd mile away ya shandy drinking soft southern shite.


yeah man fort that was the footie team yous always lovin Hartlepool, fukin ell went out fer beer there one night fukin Neanderthal is no the wurd, nice ladies tho...um beer goggles a must


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

ha shandy down ere is stronga than your beer ya gannin doon tha toon head, last time I wus up ur way I sobered up on tha beer an straightened out on tha weed pmsl


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

fuckit think am gonna get some outdoor seeds, gonna try an get them oot by 1st june, need to hurry up, my money situation is dire, need somthing to keep me goin, anyone think some crop soil will do the job for an easy sativa, or purple maroc, maybe autos? i cant carry water and fertalizer up there, suppose i could drag a bag of soil up there, need to hurry up, just been outside warm as a fucker, suns shinin good do some plants good.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha shandy down ere is stronga than your beer ya gannin doon tha toon head, last time I wus up ur way I sobered up on tha beer an straightened out on tha weed pmsl


whisky is where its at, fuckin rains the stuff up here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

NUFC til i die me man. the fuckin irony... we have something like the 6th best attendance in the whole of europe yet were scraping to stay up, even with our international bunch of frogs. 

i've not been to hartlepool i'll bet my arse the toon's much better for going out though hahaha


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

missus an kids back today, my lazy stoned drunken face stuffing week means I look quite different to wen she left a week ago, I hope she digs the new me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha shandy down ere is stronga than your beer ya gannin doon tha toon head, last time I wus up ur way I sobered up on tha beer an straightened out on tha weed pmsl


your clearly an inexperienced drinker if you couldn't get pissed in newcastle  that or your a real ale poof. 3.4 % session ale... who fucking cares, why they like drinking 12 pints of weak flat shite is beyond me.


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> NUFC til i die me man. the fuckin irony... we have something like the 6th best attendance in the whole of europe yet were scraping to stay up, even with our international bunch of frogs.
> 
> i've not been to hartlepool i'll bet my arse the toon's much better for going out though hahaha


 Only done newky once very long time ago....fukin awesome place have to agree, everyone on it


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your clearly an inexperienced drinker if you couldn't get pissed in newcastle  that or your a real ale poof. 3.4 % session ale... who fucking cares, why they like drinking 12 pints of weak flat shite is beyond me.


these days I don't touch tha stuff as I don't want tits...got any yet?


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> these days I don't touch tha stuff as I don't want tits...got any yet?


nah it turned him into one.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

indikat, u said u got a 600 ballast? coul ya get a pic of it, it aint one of them plastic ones is it, ill take it if its not, another 4 weeks at least before i can run it though, need the new fan and hood that i need to buy 2 weeks inbetween each, and 2 weeks before i can start buyin that shit.


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> indikat, u said u got a 600 ballast? coul ya get a pic of it, it aint one of them plastic ones is it, ill take it if its not, another 4 weeks at least before i can run it though, need the new fan and hood that i need to buy 2 weeks inbetween each, and 2 weeks before i can start buyin that shit.


m8 for security reasons I am getting rid of stuff that is a bit fuked an quite dangerous...thos mag ballasts...one burnt out so noooomore drippin plastic but no fire thank fuk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> these days I don't touch tha stuff as I don't want tits...got any yet?


did have, now i have pecs. 5 months i've lost 2 stone 4lb and it stopped there i'm 14,6 now and toning fast. done 10 miles on the cross trainer yesterday and upped both my reps and weights on the machines. felt like the hulk til i crashed about dinnertime.


iiKode said:


> nah it turned him into one.


someone piss in yer porridge lad?


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did have, now i have pecs. 5 months i've lost 2 stone 4lb and it stopped there i'm 14,6 now and toning fast. done 10 miles on the cross trainer yesterday and upped both my reps and weights on the machines. felt like the hulk til i crashed about dinnertime.
> 
> someone piss in yer porridge lad?


good look....small dick yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

friendly as ever in here this morning hahah no i'm doing it the natural way. meat n veg still just as big a they always were, thanks for asking. ya fuckin queer.


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

catches the back end a coupla times but the imprezza s lookin gud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO72Z2AtJOU


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did have, now i have pecs. 5 months i've lost 2 stone 4lb and it stopped there i'm 14,6 now and toning fast. done 10 miles on the cross trainer yesterday and upped both my reps and weights on the machines. felt like the hulk til i crashed about dinnertime.
> 
> someone piss in yer porridge lad?


lmao couldnt resist, somtimes you just have to take the opportunity, mate im gettin there aswell, lost 3 stone in the last year, gettin muscle, manboobs are gone, more like pecks, can see my sixpack coming in, now all i gotta do is join a gym and stick at it, iv done fuckall except simple excersises the last couple months, lookin alot healthier, went out yesterday shortsntshirt, am lookin perty badass compared to the podger that i used to be, need to get the gym sorted, and im so fuckin horny for a crosser, im thinkin bout nickin one, but thats the last thing im needin right now to be caught on a stolen crosser, even though YES they are worth the time, so much fuckin fun, cant remember why i stopped nickin them, used to be a time id nick a bike just because i walked past it n didnt wanna risk comin back at night..... just need 500,, after this harvest hopefully ill get a 125, get som,e chaseys goin on, wanan get a gopro aswell, looks mad as fuck and outrunnin the polis on a 125 easily done, except this year they got a polis quad bike out to catch the cunts on bikes, shoule be fun considerin they tried that before, except it was one of the impounded ones, this quad is white, street legal and goes about 150 no problem, too bad he cant go though the mini shoppin centre to keep up with everycunt thats racin around.


- surprise surprise the filth chopper is out already lookin for last nights suspects, dont know exactly what happened but there was a loud as fuck chopper bike goin around a couple mile awa from me last night, prolly find it on fire or summit up in the woods.

i cant be the only one who lives in a place where the younguns are sonstantly nickin bikes, im not jokin my neighbor got his moped nicked, then got a bike off the insurance, that got nicked, he got a new one that stays in lockup now.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

link down due to me being a fuckin numpty.

here we go thats the cunts im on about, this happens every day.

and if they knew i grew, 17 of them cunts come through my door, and off with the lot, where they are actually from they'd rob a niggerhouse dealin drugs, and if that aint brave idk what is, dunno if u get niggers dealin drugs outa random flats down south but its junkie life up here, they rent ur flat from u sellin drugs through the letter box.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

kids do owt for a laugh these days. that scooby looks fuckin rapid. ken block is a class driver him on the top gear and that snow jump musta took some stones.

young firms of radgies don't give a fuck, strength in numbers, most of em aren't hard but if a team turns up bats in hand i reckon my arse would go.


----------



## pon (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kids do owt for a laugh these days. that scooby looks fuckin rapid. ken block is a class driver him on the top gear and that snow jump musta took some stones.
> 
> young firms of radgies don't give a fuck, strength in numbers, most of em aren't hard but if a team turns up bats in hand i reckon my arse would go.


Bum bandits?


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kids do owt for a laugh these days. that scooby looks fuckin rapid. ken block is a class driver him on the top gear and that snow jump musta took some stones.
> 
> young firms of radgies don't give a fuck, strength in numbers, most of em aren't hard but if a team turns up bats in hand i reckon my arse would go.


 bats are u fuckin mad, cunts can get a go of a gun these days, rare, but last year one of the stupid cunts flashed it and got the whole shitehole searched, lucky wasnt in my estate, id be hidin in me room with steel boards on my windows ffs. they all cary blades tho, fuckin nasty, everytime i walk through a dark ally with them fannys i got my 2 incher poped in me pocket, all u have to do is look at em wrong, or not be from their estate, even though they are hangin in urs, lmao, i remember watchin the english grime movies, thats exactly whats its like except the first thing u hear is, 'fit u bam?' thats when u know ur gettin slashed, av still got my scar from when i moved here, polis was askin me allsorts of q's in the hozzy, but tbh iw as shittin it so i kept it shut.



dont look like fuck all, but i got slashed by one of them cunts 3 year ago<stanley right through my jacket>, wasnt deep but still shit it when u think ur gonna get shivved multiple times afterwards, but tbh i think he was more scared than i was, and this is the reason i got my dog, cunts stay away now.

scary as fuck thinkin some stupid bastard in trackies is gonna end you for talkin back...


----------



## Mastergrow (May 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> bats are u fuckin mad, cunts can get a go of a gun these days, rare, but last year one of the stupid cunts flashed it and got the whole shitehole searched, lucky wasnt in my estate, id be hidin in me room with steel boards on my windows ffs. they all cary blades tho, fuckin nasty, everytime i walk through a dark ally with them fannys i got my 2 incher poped in me pocket, all u have to do is look at em wrong, or not be from their estate, even though they are hangin in urs, lmao, i remember watchin the english grime movies, thats exactly whats its like except the first thing u hear is, 'fit u bam?' thats when u know ur gettin slashed, av still got my scar from when i moved here, polis was askin me allsorts of q's in the hozzy, but tbh iw as shittin it so i kept it shut.


Lol, wtf is fit u bam?? I think that's sorta shit happens te people that move to a new place, if ur still livin in the place u grew up them that shits unlikely to happen, I've seen new people move hear and get hassled te fuck and eventually leave again. Take it wer u are now iiKode ain't wer u grew up?


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, wtf is fit u bam?? I think that's sorta shit happens te people that move to a new place, if ur still livin in the place u grew up them that shits unlikely to happen, I've seen new people move hear and get hassled te fuck and eventually leave again. Take it wer u are now iiKode ain't wer u grew up?


nah man been living here 4 1/2 year now, and fit u bam means what you bam in english, they dont hasstle me that much, infact im alriught with the native 'gang', its just goin to other estates like goin to each of my aunties is a nightmare, better make sure you walk away from the gang of 20, or theyd kill my dog just for the fun of it, i keep mysel to mysel, cuz last time i got invited out with the 'crew' its just turns into massive fights, which turn into wrestling matches or 1v20 or summit stupid accross the road with the other little shits. nobody actually relizes how serious these 15yr olds are, the police just think they have been breachin the peace, they dont even know the half of it, its like a mini mafia in each estate, 12yr olds puntin at the shops ffs, not my area, ill explain to you a little more clear.

5 main estates, ill use codenames

harry is fuckin violent area most of the olders that run things live there

fiona is another estate which is not too bad mainly filled with smak heads an their kids are on the rob all the time

dippy my estate one of the calmest ones

dippy2 right next door from me 2 miloes away is there main base of operations the shops, they own that place

then theres fuckupland, where id get stbbed if i told them where i was from, idk the hatred between the young teams, but it seems a bit pointless, i even heard of lads sendin girls over luring boys across the road so they get done in


my estate is basically owned by our neighbor, but they tend to stick tyo their hangout, unless their bringin bikes around or nickin them

id deffo get murdered goin back to the palce i grew up, nicked somones 9bar, stole bikes, stole crossers off the 'hardest boy in school' then proceeded to taunt his dad on his own 250cc, robbed a junkie dealers house for 3k, stole the car of a hotel owners son, ripped both doors off with a crobar, and drove it around doo0rs bent forwards haha, fuck am sure i done alot worse somwhere, but if i wasnt havin fun what was the point, ohh yeah and i copper piped some cunt the pipe bent, didnt relize he had a fuckin massive family, but yeah i used to be one of them little shits just, an hour and 45 mins away frm where im at now. i look alot different now and havnt met anyone i used to know so far...


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2013)

Easy boys how are we all?? Well I'm finding it hard to make time to come in here at the min life busy as fuck!!! Anyway bought 2 new secret jardin tents yester a Ds120 and a ds90 £220 for both that ain't bad is it?? So shits on like donkey Kong now bitches ))


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we all?? Well I'm finding it hard to make time to come in here at the min life busy as fuck!!! Anyway bought 2 new secret jardin tents yester a Ds120 and a ds90 £220 for both that ain't bad is it?? So shits on like donkey Kong now bitches ))


alright shawny mate, ima have to see about this ballast mate, things fucked up may have to wait a lil longer. bang on deal aswell mate, well at least 4 weeks before i have the 600, probably longer like 8 weeks, funny how 1 company can just fuck up ur hopes and dreams ehh. i was actually depressed when i heard the news, i just couldnt believe it all this plannin for what over a ton saved up just to go down the shitter payin off bills and havin to use it just to live fuck that. everyone keeps saying stop growing to me, im spendign too much money on it, and not making enough, ffs they just dont understand, i havnt even got through a 600 harvest and they are sayin i wont be makin that much money off t, fuck that, and the fact that they know fuck all about growin, havnt done research like some people.

sorry im all chatery today havnt slept, sleep is for the weak.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2013)

Right so looks like I gotta go get one now tut tut.never mind matey shit happens sometimes u just gotta roll with the punches my friend. And your mates know fuck all man fuck em keep growing it only gets better if I were you tho I'd go to coco  anyway here's my girls day 24


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2013)

day 24 just misted the little slags


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2670994 day 24 just misted the little slags


for some reason i got 2 way ahead of the other 2, bottom right is a day younger and stinted she shriveled up and flopped over a week or so ago, i misted her and she perked up.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 25, 2013)

ok got the old 250 with a mh set up,so theres the veg room....


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> alright shawny mate, ima have to see about this ballast mate, things fucked up may have to wait a lil longer. bang on deal aswell mate, well at least 4 weeks before i have the 600, probably longer like 8 weeks, funny how 1 company can just fuck up ur hopes and dreams ehh. i was actually depressed when i heard the news, i just couldnt believe it all this plannin for what over a ton saved up just to go down the shitter payin off bills and havin to use it just to live fuck that. everyone keeps saying stop growing to me, im spendign too much money on it, and not making enough, ffs they just dont understand, i havnt even got through a 600 harvest and they are sayin i wont be makin that much money off t, fuck that, and the fact that they know fuck all about growin, havnt done research like some people.
> 
> sorry im all chatery today havnt slept, sleep is for the weak.


stop listenin to fuktards an remember the maths...600 w = 300-600+ g which = a lot 0f $ where u live, carry on growinya way out man lifes bttr away from th shite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

pon said:


> Bum bandits?


no i've not heard of anyone being bummed by firms taxing them. 


iiKode said:


> nah man been living here 4 1/2 year now, and fit u bam means what you bam in english, they dont hasstle me that much, infact im alriught with the native 'gang', its just goin to other estates like goin to each of my aunties is a nightmare, better make sure you walk away from the gang of 20, or theyd kill my dog just for the fun of it, i keep mysel to mysel, cuz last time i got invited out with the 'crew' its just turns into massive fights, which turn into wrestling matches or 1v20 or summit stupid accross the road with the other little shits. nobody actually relizes how serious these 15yr olds are, the police just think they have been breachin the peace, they dont even know the half of it, its like a mini mafia in each estate, 12yr olds puntin at the shops ffs, not my area, ill explain to you a little more clear.
> 
> 5 main estates, ill use codenames
> 
> ...


fuck me sounds like you live in the scheme. 

is a blade not counted as a gun in terms of offensive weapon an auto jail term?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 25, 2013)

na don i got stopped with a swiss army knife about 3 years ago,thought i was going to get fucked,the filth asked if he could keep it?cunt ov i said ye


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2013)

Ay there alright kode a little burnt but they all good  like everyone says fuck em an keep doin what ya do Yeh  you'll love the 600 mate got be cooled tho I noticed a big diff since the hood


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2013)

Fuckin ell think I got an eye twitch lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (May 25, 2013)

2 sweet and sour cracked,paper towel,under 2 plates,on top of the lizzard tank sorted


----------



## pon (May 25, 2013)

What happened in woolwich is fuck all compared to waht some you guys have to put up with by sounds of it


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

I want sum Tangerine trainwreck haze from rare dankness, but ive still got the trainwreck to grow out thanks to mogs, Humbolt seeds lookin good. Fukin veg tent is outta control wiv 9 veg plants shown sex and a few strtched seedloings due to the monsters Grrr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

Fuk of with tge swimmung pool u cunt

Uh oh seems we got a middle class war bwtween ttt and moggys IMO
Snobwars


And schyhigh lol billys hash wad grade wats thow talking about


----------



## Mastergrow (May 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk of with tge swimmung pool u cunt
> 
> Uh oh seems we got a middle class war bwtween ttt and moggys IMO
> Snobwars
> ...


Ur spelling seems slightly better when you just got up ic3 lol


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ay there alright kode a little burnt but they all good  like everyone says fuck em an keep doin what ya do Yeh  you'll love the 600 mate got be cooled tho I noticed a big diff since the hood


not burned, they are eating their leaves i just wen 1ml/L of grow last feed, the first serated leaves are half eates, the next lot usually diem off anyway.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no i've not heard of anyone being bummed by firms taxing them.
> 
> fuck me sounds like you live in the scheme.
> 
> is a blade not counted as a gun in terms of offensive weapon an auto jail term?


nea long ago i got stopped with a 2 inch blade, got it back but got told charges next time, prolly scare tactic


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

pon said:


> What happened in woolwich is fuck all compared to waht some you guys have to put up with by sounds of it


id have been up behind them with a 2x4 mate, all those pussys watchin that guy get killed. try that round here one of the younguns is bound to stab ye for hero status.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk of with tge swimmung pool u cunt
> 
> Uh oh seems we got a middle class war bwtween ttt and moggys IMO
> Snobwars
> ...


I wanted to see what it was like after everyone was banging on about it, greenfingerz sent me some at the time.
i found the fucking Baggie on top of the kitchen cupboards yday.

still not touching the shit. Lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 25, 2013)

lol a snob war,then afterwards they drink tea


----------



## pon (May 25, 2013)

Girls out on photoshoot, some think its autumn, shhh

Buddha autos to the left







Th!nk D!fferent auto







Paki ryder auto


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

Fuk me its the uk auto thread

Ans its ok guys sambo got his tablets amd has been fucked up so hes still alive......unfortunately lmao

MG MY spelling is gash wen using the forum app lol fat fingers even fatter cock


Oh werd that come from...nrly clocked riptide  gunna be board soon

Packing for the moove is going well cant fcuking wait to get the ic3 gravy train rolling


----------



## pon (May 25, 2013)

3 more weeks? what do you UK auto thread guys reckon?

3 more weeks will take her to about 100 days - im away for a week in two weeks so i'll have to leave her indoors by the french window.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

2 weeks u rexkon pon then u can hang em to dry while ur away and wrn u grt bak yher ready yo!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2013)

been doing surveys n shit to earn some money and today realised i nearly got enough to but the tent and fan n filter i need ready for when ive moved


----------



## Mastergrow (May 25, 2013)

@ic3, know any links for the froch vs Kessler fight tonite??


----------



## indikat (May 25, 2013)

the cheesequake has hit the spot thru the ice bong me missus brung me...vry strange weed am getting ta like it but omg does it need a proper cure ovverwise its geriatric bag piss...this fukin foul odour changes into applecrumble wiv vanilla ice cream...good learning curve growin out these diff strains an searchin...searchin fer that one seed...


----------



## The2TimEr (May 25, 2013)

MG i'll be using this mate, http://www.firstrow1.eu/sport/boxing-wwe-ufc.html .... hasn't started yet could be better ones though i'll keep looking not sure what time the main event starts ? link 2 on that works fine think the fights at 11.15 off round a mates to watch now.

on the ball this weekend 5 quid bet on munich for 2-1 just earned us 50 smackers , straight on roulette, tenner on red twice and boom 70 quid withdrawel to add to my bit coin dealings yesterday lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

espnHD

pay your bills bitches!

https://www.couchsurfing.org/group_read.html?gid=65190&post=14497772


----------



## moggggys (May 25, 2013)

pon said:


> 3 more weeks? what do you UK auto thread guys reckon?
> 
> 3 more weeks will take her to about 100 days - im away for a week in two weeks so i'll have to leave her indoors by the french window.



looks clear so a couple at least , keep your eye open for mold just in case , sticky bastards aint they


----------



## moggggys (May 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk of with tge swimmung pool u cunt
> 
> Uh oh seems we got a middle class war bwtween ttt and moggys IMO
> Snobwars



lol if only you knew , put it this way i took my bike test the day after the handsworth riots , that gives you an idea of upbringing , the biggest fuck awful council housing estate you can think of filled with the overspill and undesirables all rammed into the same area , it was never bored ill give you that , the mrs is from salford and she cant get her breath at some of the shit that used to be a daily thing , she thought she came from a rough area and then you drive her through soho or handsworth and she locks the cars doors


----------



## moggggys (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> catches the back end a coupla times but the imprezza s lookin gud http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO72Z2AtJOU


i do like me cars , cant say too much as mines quite unique , forged engine , larger turbo ( garret ) fmic , ecu change , dropped onto its arse on dc coilovers , recently sorted the brakes as i cant stop the fucker without bursting lines ( now stainless ) , presently making around the 250 bhp at a running in 0.6 bar but will be banged upto 1.4 once i get a chance to play with it again ( its at the other house ) which will see the 320 or so at the wheels ( rota drifts ) , its a friggin money pit , presently the tanks fucked so ive another to be fitted ,,,, so much to do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

same as me moggs hence why im moving i dont really care wer as long as thers growing space, wanna try give me family a good lifge and not working dont cut the mustarrd,, reckon 5th grow il be set to go take the family and me best pal and his to spain to a brit family resort ! cliche i know but its for the kids aye?


----------



## pon (May 25, 2013)

You taken some happy pills tonight ice?


----------



## moggggys (May 25, 2013)

totally with you , i did the same , i just didnt have the heart to bring up our son with the same fucked up ideas of right and wrong , and it worked , a friend of mines got a daughter the same age , now my daughter is an angel , works in a school and is having a nice happy upbringing , my friends daughter knocked out a kid when she was 15 ( as did her mom ) and last i saw of her she was showing pictures of the body of someone who had been thrown from one of the flats that she and all her friends had taken , no compassion at all , its just another day , i couldnt have my kids being brought up the same

11 days time im back in spain


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

pon said:


> You taken some happy pills tonight ice?


lol really? am i that much of a cunt? sureley sambo beats me to that one?



moggggys said:


> totally with you , i did the same , i just didnt have the heart to bring up our son with the same fucked up ideas of right and wrong , and it worked , a friend of mines got a daughter the same age , now my daughter is an angel , works in a school and is having a nice happy upbringing , my friends daughter knocked out a kid when she was 15 ( as did her mom ) and last i saw of her she was showing pictures of the body of someone who had been thrown from one of the flats that she and all her friends had taken , no compassion at all , its just another day , i couldnt have my kids being brought up the same
> 
> 11 days time im back in spain


 exactly pal, il get bak to my home town of york eventually but while wer in ************ i just gotta do the best i can, and thats NOT living in a inner city estae with grey buldings and carparks at every house with fucing garages, yobss dealing on street corners, and niggers and pakis every fucking wer

not having it, id like to think ima intellegient fellow and so il try my best to bring my kids up with the same level if intelect, i sound a cunt and my spelling and grammer is shit but dont let that fool u,, peope say im smart so meh! watever

but the point remains ive never been abroad or done much so i really wanna give ykids what i never had, wich includes not geting put over the knee and bars of soap in the mouth for swearing!

todays fucking generation are a joke no honour, no respect, foul mouth cunts! haha pot and kettle i know


just doing what i can with the knowledge ive got,, im trying man,, my 3 yr old alreay knows how to watver plants! or daddys trees,, she even knows not to get it on the leaves!! NOOO DADDY UL BURN EM NOW WIPE IT OFF!! no shit

is that bad?


----------



## moggggys (May 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol really? am i that much of a cunt? sureley sambo beats me to that one?
> 
> 
> just doing what i can with the knowledge ive got,, im trying man,, my 3 yr old alreay knows how to watver plants! or daddys trees,, she even knows not to get it on the leaves!! NOOO DADDY UL BURN EM NOW WIPE IT OFF!! no shit
> ...


IMO no , its good , your around and interacting so thats wonderful , and im sure you have the smarts to make sure she keeps her gob shut , always a good idea to call them something else , hops as an example , 

i wonder if york will be the same as when you left it ? i wonder if its one of those places that are immigrant majority , never been to york so i wouldnt know , i know that side of the countrys ( peterborough etc ) has alot of eastern europs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> IMO no , its good , your around and interacting so thats wonderful , and im sure you have the smarts to make sure she keeps her gob shut , always a good idea to call them something else , hops as an example ,
> 
> i wonder if york will be the same as when you left it ? i wonder if its one of those places that are immigrant majority , never been to york so i wouldnt know , i know that side of the countrys ( peterborough etc ) has alot of eastern europs



na its predominatly white is york like only 1 little bit has pakis but fukall like the major citis! wife goes york all the time its more th council thats ruining it more than foreghners,

gunna get sum trees in the house wen w e move yukkas or summet then that explains IF she ever says nowt but she never has so its gravy

anwyays im off its late and gotta do me dressings

anyone not having virgin or espn for the ufc the FB fights start NOW
https://www.facebook.com/UFC/app_247211121995467


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> stop listenin to fuktards an remember the maths...600 w = 300-600+ g which = a lot 0f $ where u live, carry on growinya way out man lifes bttr away from th shite


all about the money, an iv iunvested like 600 bucks by now, better pay off, when i finally get this 600, pfft was even thinkin of flippin to 12/12 now ffs, cuz i dont wanna be stuckwith the lights iv got when its time, and dont want stretchy plants either too big for the light.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> been doing surveys n shit to earn some money and today realised i nearly got enough to but the tent and fan n filter i need ready for when ive moved


are you fuckin serious surveys, and hered me ready to nick a bike for resale....


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> lol if only you knew , put it this way i took my bike test the day after the handsworth riots , that gives you an idea of upbringing , the biggest fuck awful council housing estate you can think of filled with the overspill and undesirables all rammed into the same area , it was never bored ill give you that , the mrs is from salford and she cant get her breath at some of the shit that used to be a daily thing , she thought she came from a rough area and then you drive her through soho or handsworth and she locks the cars doors


youd have to lock ur doors goin through the ghetto right next to town here ,massive roads lines up 4 story flats, just full of bored teenagers who loves stealin vehicles, and anything inside a car too.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol really? am i that much of a cunt? sureley sambo beats me to that one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it bad weed was made illegale to support the timber industry, and to make blacks not want to move to america, they never made it illegal because of health risks, they done it for money and greed. So a cchild waterin a weed plant, thats not bad, come back when shes baggin oz's then wel have a talk haha.


its daddys job to look after the trees then cut them down, anyone asks just tell them ur a landscaper/treesurgain unless its the police, then you get the slipper out lmao


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

Guys i think this is it, gonna have to flip to 12/12, maybe in the next couple weeks, just save for my carbon filter and new fan, aww ffs, and ice ill get a couple cuts durin the stretch, funny how some paper can realy fuck up ur plans. better to flip early than too late. gonna get bigger pots replant and switch, hopefully 2 weeks the morn

so heres the plan, 2 weeks buy my fan an ductin, then flip and deal with the smell however i can, then 2 weeks after that ill get a rhino filter, just gonna have to flower with the light i got. 250 dual spec HID and 250w 2700k cfl, better than nowt i suppose.


----------



## iiKode (May 25, 2013)

now in frace a soldier got stabbed in the throat in public, and the guy got away.

http://news.sky.com/story/1095605/french-soldier-stabbed-in-the-neck-in-paris

am on the night shift, makin sure this thread dont go page 3 IC3


----------



## indikat (May 26, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i do like me cars , cant say too much as mines quite unique , forged engine , larger turbo ( garret ) fmic , ecu change , dropped onto its arse on dc coilovers , recently sorted the brakes as i cant stop the fucker without bursting lines ( now stainless ) , presently making around the 250 bhp at a running in 0.6 bar but will be banged upto 1.4 once i get a chance to play with it again ( its at the other house ) which will see the 320 or so at the wheels ( rota drifts ) , its a friggin money pit , presently the tanks fucked so ive another to be fitted ,,,, so much to do


ooh nice...I got large cylinder heads, big injectors modified supercharger ap brakes an stainless milltech, racing subframe bushes, track yokies an she bin dropped an spread..not exactly stealth but sounds sweet and is brisk


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

i cant speak car, but my brothers ford can breach 140, we gave a biker a dirty look ended up racing, got to 140 before it just wouldnt move, and this biker was off at least double our speed, WE GOT HIM FLASHED HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pon (May 26, 2013)

Morning jumped up spunked up never come down mongolian fuck pigs


----------



## indikat (May 26, 2013)

moenin pon u bin trippin away in tha background an come down now?


----------



## pon (May 26, 2013)

I've bin lurkin a bit but have bin posting too indikat, go back & have a look - kin thread is so fast it's hard to keep up tho sometimes.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 26, 2013)

Ice why the fuck did u leave York!? It's like THE nicest city I have been to lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 26, 2013)

What u got mogs? A scooby? I'm mad into my jap cars. Mainly hondas.
Running a civic 93 sir 2 atm, I fucking love it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> are you fuckin serious surveys, and hered me ready to nick a bike for resale....


yup, sitting here bored anyways most days so thought why the fuck not lol, been doing it bout 6 months an so far earned bout £100 in shopping vouchers you can use anywhere on the high street, earned bout £150 in argos vouchers which paid for lil uns xmas and birthday pressies and got about £100 sitting there waiting to be converted into either paypal or amazon vouchers which im gna use to buy a new grow tent and a new fan n filter ready for when i move in a few weeks(hopefully), prob pick amazon as paypal account needs to be verified to get the paypal credits an where i aint got bank account at the mo cant verify it ffs lol


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yup, sitting here bored anyways most days so thought why the fuck not lol, been doing it bout 6 months an so far earned bout £100 in shopping vouchers you can use anywhere on the high street, earned bout £150 in argos vouchers which paid for lil uns xmas and birthday pressies and got about £100 sitting there waiting to be converted into either paypal or amazon vouchers which im gna use to buy a new grow tent and a new fan n filter ready for when i move in a few weeks(hopefully), prob pick amazon as paypal account needs to be verified to get the paypal credits an where i aint got bank account at the mo cant verify it ffs lol


you wanna put a link up for me, sounds like something i need, paypal vouchers hmmm decent can put some towards my new shit aswell

i think im more addicted to buying new shit thatn i am at growin ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you wanna put a link up for me, sounds like something i need, paypal vouchers hmmm decent can put some towards my new shit aswell
> 
> i think im more addicted to buying new shit thatn i am at growin ffs


pm me your email mate and ill refer you to all of the ones i use(paypal has to be registered to same email that you register to these sites with btw otherwise they wont pay out) and it will take you a bit of effort to get registered and fill in ya details n shit but once there set up they just fire survey invitations to your email inbox and on a couple of the sites you cant complete tasks as well to earn money (i.e. checking weblinks n shit), i get about 40-50 emails a day, qualify for bout 1/3rd of those 40-50 and you earn anywhere from 15p-£3 a survey depending on what qualifications/past jobs etc uve got/had.

Also once ive referred you if you refer other people then everytime they earn anything you get a payment as well since you referred em i.e. they do a survey for £1 and you will get 5-10p for doing nothing other than having referred them lmao, admittedly it can be boring an repetitive sometimes but hey ur earning money so just blaze up n sit there mashed doing em like i do, time flies lol

If anyone else wants referring as well just pm me your email addy an ill refer ya's, remember though the e-mail address you use to register to these sites MUST be the same e-mail your paypal is linked to!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

Also depending on what site your on depends on whether you earn paypal/amazon vouchers or something like capital bonds/love to shop vouchers( use in iceland/farmfoods/ other high street shops etc etc) other sites i use you just collect points which you can use on the sites own marketplace for ipads/tv's/saucepans etc or ya can swap em for vouchers for summat


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

i would but the pay pal thing


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Guys i think this is it, gonna have to flip to 12/12, maybe in the next couple weeks, just save for my carbon filter and new fan, aww ffs, and ice ill get a couple cuts durin the stretch, funny how some paper can realy fuck up ur plans. better to flip early than too late. gonna get bigger pots replant and switch, hopefully 2 weeks the morn
> 
> so heres the plan, 2 weeks buy my fan an ductin, then flip and deal with the smell however i can, then 2 weeks after that ill get a rhino filter, just gonna have to flower with the light i got. 250 dual spec HID and 250w 2700k cfl, better than nowt i suppose.


depending on where you are in the world ive got another 250 sitting here i want rid of, older one but works fine, just pay the postage to ya an send me a pressie when ya harvest next lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i would but the pay pal thing


what ya mean?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

ill need 2 get a new pay pal,iv not used it in a few years,i only ever used it for feebay


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ill need 2 get a new pay pal,iv not used it in a few years,i only ever used it for feebay


just pick amazon vouchers instead then mate, easy to set up n amazon account doesnt have to be verified


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

it takes a few moon to get £250 ish is that right sae?,iikode that seems like a good deal,you need 2 get away from them cfls if you want yield,bet a ballest would cost a bit in the post


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> ice why the fuck did u leave york!? It's like the nicest city i have been to lol


???????????????????wtf!lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol really? am i that much of a cunt? sureley sambo beats me to that one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NO KIDS I KNOW OF,WELL 1 MABEY LOL,na ice you dont want the little one drawing fan leafs at school and sayingmy daddys trees with the light in the cupboard?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> it takes a few moon to get £250 ish is that right sae?,iikode that seems like a good deal,you need 2 get away from them cfls if you want yield,bet a ballest would cost a bit in the post


honestly mate its a combination of....more sites you register the faster/more you earn, how much effort you wanna put into it etc, if u only wanna do 1-2 surveys a day then its gonna be ages for ya to build anything up, if like me ya sitting here bored shitless most days then its quite easy to spark up a zoot( when i can afford it lmao) and just sit there in a stupor an knock 20-30 a day out n earn quicker y'know, also ya gotta remember ya never gonna earn a fortune from just 1 site but if ya register to a fair few then across the board you can earn a modest amount, as i said beofre ive earned bout £250`ish in bout 6months, some days i do a couple an some days ill sit here for most of the day seeing how many i can knock out


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> pm me your email mate and ill refer you to all of the ones i use(paypal has to be registered to same email that you register to these sites with btw otherwise they wont pay out) and it will take you a bit of effort to get registered and fill in ya details n shit but once there set up they just fire survey invitations to your email inbox and on a couple of the sites you cant complete tasks as well to earn money (i.e. checking weblinks n shit), i get about 40-50 emails a day, qualify for bout 1/3rd of those 40-50 and you earn anywhere from 15p-£3 a survey depending on what qualifications/past jobs etc uve got/had.
> 
> Also once ive referred you if you refer other people then everytime they earn anything you get a payment as well since you referred em i.e. they do a survey for £1 and you will get 5-10p for doing nothing other than having referred them lmao, admittedly it can be boring an repetitive sometimes but hey ur earning money so just blaze up n sit there mashed doing em like i do, time flies lol
> 
> If anyone else wants referring as well just pm me your email addy an ill refer ya's, remember though the e-mail address you use to register to these sites MUST be the same e-mail your paypal is linked to!!


my paypal email has a name in it, an incriminating name, you got a dummy one i can email my email to, sounds awkward not postin me own email on this site.

pm me ur email you used to sign up for this site or summit.


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> depending on where you are in the world ive got another 250 sitting here i want rid of, older one but works fine, just pay the postage to ya an send me a pressie when ya harvest next lol


you got the reflecto and shit forit, me a stupid cunt sold my other wan for a q of soap, considerin they are 13 quid on ebay bargain lamo, aye mate another 250 we can chat through email, or pm me your skype if you use it in 2 weeks when i get my rvk fan ill be able to run both lights i think pretty well.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you got the reflecto and shit forit, me a stupid cunt sold my other wan for a q of soap, considerin they are 13 quid on ebay bargain lamo, aye mate another 250 we can chat through email, or pm me your skype if you use it in 2 weeks when i get my rvk fan ill be able to run both lights i think pretty well.


its literally the ballast and bulb mate as it was used vertical, you will need a reflector for it if u wanna use one but ya can pick them up for tenners from ebay etc

will pm ya my email addy


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> its literally the ballast and bulb mate as it was used vertical, you will need a reflector for it if u wanna use one but ya can pick them up for tenners from ebay etc
> 
> will pm ya my email addy


aye vertical will be no bother man, i just dont have the cable for the bulb to plug into...


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> honestly mate its a combination of....more sites you register the faster/more you earn, how much effort you wanna put into it etc, if u only wanna do 1-2 surveys a day then its gonna be ages for ya to build anything up, if like me ya sitting here bored shitless most days then its quite easy to spark up a zoot( when i can afford it lmao) and just sit there in a stupor an knock 20-30 a day out n earn quicker y'know, also ya gotta remember ya never gonna earn a fortune from just 1 site but if ya register to a fair few then across the board you can earn a modest amount, as i said beofre ive earned bout £250`ish in bout 6months, some days i do a couple an some days ill sit here for most of the day seeing how many i can knock out


supoze if yir sitting doing sweet fa then 250 worth grow shits not bad?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye vertical will be no bother man, i just dont have the cable for the bulb to plug into...


thats all connected mate, will fire you over a pic once ive made meself a cuppa so ya can see


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> thats all connected mate, will fire you over a pic once ive made meself a cuppa so ya can see


aye cool man, not being nasty here, but are you the same guy who was talking about allways bein skint not long ago, forgot all the other shit i was gonna say ffs.

how come you cant grow atm then, due to space? think i remember you saying you need to move or summit.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye vertical will be no bother man, i just dont have the cable for the bulb to plug into...


sure someone will have a reflector


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

only takes 3 months in this game 2 get on your feet!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye cool man, not being nasty here, but are you the same guy who was talking about allways bein skint not long ago, forgot all the other shit i was gonna say ffs.
> 
> how come you cant grow atm then, due to space? think i remember you saying you need to move or summit.


yeah im skint because i canrt grow atm lol, we are sueing our landlord for disrepair(nigerian cunt) as everything in the house is dangerous, electrics, kitchen units, leaking windows etc an coz we are sueing him n witholding rent he keeps sending workmen round to do "estimates" so cant have anything on the go atm, because of all this though we shld be getting a council place soon so then ill be able to grow lol


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah im skint because i canrt grow atm lol, we are sueing our landlord for disrepair(nigerian cunt) as everything in the house is dangerous, electrics, kitchen units, leaking windows etc an coz we are sueing him n witholding rent he keeps sending workmen round to do "estimates" so cant have anything on the go atm, because of all this though we shld be getting a council place soon so then ill be able to grow lol


good good, sue the dirty cunt, make sure uv got everything thats fucked on camera, just incase


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> only takes 3 months in this game 2 get on your feet!


and my greed fucked me on that, was menna be sellin 2 oz to get 400 quids worth of stuff, that turned into 252 quid of stuff once i relized i couldnt do without that extra oz, that i should asolt, awell to late now, nex lot is goin before i can touch it, and ill keep mysel the remainder, not gonna guestimate anythin till the day i chop, last one had me crippled at 3.7 oz, still good for 1 plant, but coulda easy got more leavin for a week, and keepin my fingers off her.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> good good, sue the dirty cunt, make sure uv got everything thats fucked on camera, just incase


already done all that an now got C.A.B and the lead E.H.O on our side so shouldnt be too long til were out of here

looking thru the cupboard i realised ive got a 250 n a 400 (both HPs both Magnetic ballasts) so upto you which one ya want or both etc, whatever ya think will help you out the most


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> already done all that an now got C.A.B and the lead E.H.O on our side so shouldnt be too long til were out of here
> 
> looking thru the cupboard i realised ive got a 250 n a 400 (both HPs both Magnetic ballasts) so upto you which one ya want or both etc, whatever ya think will help you out the most


both got bulbs mate? ill take the 400 deffo then mate, use the one i got now for side lightin.

speak to shawny abput the 250 mate, hes needin, one i was gonna give him mine, but the money situation fucked me, an dont wanna keep saying next couple weeks to the poor fella


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> both got bulbs mate? ill take the 400 deffo then mate, use the one i got now for side lightin.
> 
> speak to shawny abput the 250 mate, hes needin, one i was gonna give him mine, but the money situation fucked me, an dont wanna keep saying next couple weeks to the poor fella


have whichever one ya want or both lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> both got bulbs mate? ill take the 400 deffo then mate, use the one i got now for side lightin.
> 
> speak to shawny abput the 250 mate, hes needin, one i was gonna give him mine, but the money situation fucked me, an dont wanna keep saying next couple weeks to the poor fella


well if you see him before i do tell him its a 250w hps magnetic an same deal as you , he pays the postage n sends me a little pressie at harvest time lol


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well if you see him before i do tell him its a 250w hps magnetic an same deal as you , he pays the postage n sends me a little pressie at harvest time lol


ill leave the cunt a message on skype for you, he will be needin it for a veg tent, so he will probably be able to give you somfin outa this harvest, hes gor another 5 weeks veg then flower for fuck knows how long. we were gonna veg the same amount of time, but am needin some cash quick.

@ doc mate it takes you 8 weeks if you go sog from clone, hell thats what id do if i was doin a big op quicker harves, quicker to gtf outa there an find a new hoos, id never mass grow in the same house twice.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ill leave the cunt a message on skype for you, he will be needin it for a veg tent, so he will probably be able to give you somfin outa this harvest, hes gor another 5 weeks veg then flower for fuck knows how long. we were gonna veg the same amount of time, but am needin some cash quick.
> 
> @ doc mate it takes you 8 weeks if you go sog from clone, hell thats what id do if i was doin a big op quicker harves, quicker to gtf outa there an find a new hoos, id never mass grow in the same house twice.


This shows ya why clones are good lol.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D3Sa1IIgmtqY&has_verified=1


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

Dont worry too much bout vegging lads, just do 12/12 from seed lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

8 weeks but your going to need to give it a wee veg,unless your doing 12/12


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

8 weeks but your going to need to give it a wee veg,unless your doing 12/12


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont worry too much bout vegging lads, just do 12/12 from seed lol View attachment 2672953View attachment 2672954View attachment 2672955View attachment 2672956


Ffs now ye tell us, I been vegging this fucker for weeks lol. Don't know if I wanna give it away now, if I keep it, it'll have to veg for another 3 weeks till my others are ready to flower, think that'll be too long


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont worry too much bout vegging lads, just do 12/12 from seed lol View attachment 2672953View attachment 2672954View attachment 2672955View attachment 2672956


fs thats what i was thinkin sog style, an just keep poppin beans, or hold some cuts in a wee tent.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs now ye tell us, I been vegging this fucker for weeks lol. Don't know if I wanna give it away now, if I keep it, it'll have to veg for another 3 weeks till my others are ready to flower, think that'll be too long


if you flip that now it will end up about 4-5ft tall lol, remember most strains stretch at least 2x, some even stretch 3x n 4x lol

edit:those purple plants were 12/12 from seed n still ended up at bout 3ft tall lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 26, 2013)

thers thatsweet and sour i was telling you about ikode,hope i get a good pheno for my all s an s grow


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> 8 weeks but your going to need to give it a wee veg,unless your doing 12/12


like i said, id grow out like 5 plants, rape them for clones wait till they root 5 day veg or summit then flip, if ur doin over the limit you might aswell cut it short by a few weeks and just try get harvest asap. specially like 100-500 plants


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> if you flip that now it will end up about 4-5ft tall lol, remember most strains stretch at least 2x, some even stretch 3x n 4x lol
> 
> edit:those purple plants were 12/12 from seed n still ended up at bout 3ft tall lol


Aye shell be a big un lol, cos its been vegging a good while I don't think it'll stretch too much, double at most. Just sorta fucking about with it, probly have to move it an flower it next week, ill see how much it grows by then


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

One for you all, just register n click on shit n gives ya free entries to win shit, ur allowed 50 entries per item http://www.offerx.co.uk


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fs thats what i was thinkin sog style, an just keep poppin beans, or hold some cuts in a wee tent.


well if your gonna go with SOg with seeds look up "highlanders cave" a member on here n look thru his pictures as thats what he does, will give you an idea of what they look like etc
and if ur gonna do SOG from clones watch that vid i posted a few posts back lol

When i was doing 12/12 from seed was averaging 2.5-3.5oz a plant an had about 6-9 under a 600W hps


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> like i said, id grow out like 5 plants, rape them for clones wait till they root 5 day veg or summit then flip, if ur doin over the limit you might aswell cut it short by a few weeks and just try get harvest asap. specially like 100-500 plants


well that vid i posted a few posts back is with a 2 day veg an he gets spectacular results from it


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well that vid i posted a few posts back is with a 2 day veg an he gets spectacular results from it


probably go with clones, im wantin to add them as they root, if u know what i mean, like have 6 untder the main light then just have rooted clones on standbye, add them every coupla weeks, i cant keep bulk, end up smokin daft amounts, if i could just get average 3 oz a month will do me fine for now, till i get greedy. sombody offered me special cuts, so i can join all you fancy pants in this psycho growing lol, guess that will probably be me main sheet. but am wantin a couple strains to keep me goin, i was thinkin dog, dippy, cheese, psycho, then pick the 2 best for keepers.just clone off clones, through the 2week stretch, or first week when ur not clonin buds.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> probably go with clones, im wantin to add them as they root, if u know what i mean, like have 6 untder the main light then just have rooted clones on standbye, add them every coupla weeks, i cant keep bulk, end up smokin daft amounts, if i could just get average 3 oz a month will do me fine for now, till i get greedy.


 do what i did mate, i had a tent where i could fit the square hydro plant pots in, 6 across and 6 deep sp every10 days i used to take the back row out, put a new row in the front and move everything back one row so the tallest plants are at the back,shortest at the front so its easier to work in there from the door opening, kinda looks like a set of steps lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> probably go with clones, im wantin to add them as they root, if u know what i mean, like have 6 untder the main light then just have rooted clones on standbye, add them every coupla weeks, i cant keep bulk, end up smokin daft amounts, if i could just get average 3 oz a month will do me fine for now, till i get greedy. sombody offered me special cuts, so i can join all you fancy pants in this psycho growing lol, guess that will probably be me main sheet. but am wantin a couple strains to keep me goin, i was thinkin dog, dippy, cheese, psycho, then pick the 2 best for keepers.just clone off clones, through the 2week stretch, or first week when ur not clonin buds.


youll really need to get that fan and filter sorted before you start growin any psychosis or exo cheese,I opened the room door the other day and my cuz says smell that shit! I've only got that one exo in veg ffs


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> youll really need to get that fan and filter sorted before you start growin any psychosis or exo cheese,I opened the room door the other day and my cuz says smell that shit! I've only got that one exo in veg ffs


2 weeks am gettin the rvk, 2 weeks after that am gettin a rhino, then i can use a budget flter and fan inside before it gets extracted via rhino and rvk, think i should be alright with that, carbon scrubber and carbon filter. 3 odd weeks my ew bff said for the psycho cut, i can keep it under an 85w cfl, i can grow a mother then after harvest, chop that mother into multiple plants, then he just made me rich, stoned man  the 85w can do pretty well, had my other one under it lemme find pics ofit been frown unter this cool little bulb. was under the 85w little beast , should be able to get a couple lanky mothers outa it. and what it ended up like with the 250 hid



btw cure for claw leaves? cut the tip off. lol worked with thatun or coincidence


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

here ya go mate heres that 400W, not pretty i know but does the job lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

Service
DeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice  
* Royal Mail Signed For 1st Class stamps* Delivery aim 1 dayUp to £50Proof of Delivery£22.35  
* Royal Mail Signed For 2nd Class stamps* Delivery aim 3 daysUp to £50Proof of Delivery£20.75  
* Royal Mail Special Delivery Guaranteed by 1pm* Guaranteed by 1:00pm next dayUp to £500Tracked£25.80
 

ServiceDeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice  
* express9* Guaranteed by 9am next working dayUp to £200Tracked£36.60 + VAT  
* express10* Guaranteed by 10am next working dayUp to £200Tracked£28.27 + VAT  
* expressAM* Guaranteed by 12 noon next working dayUp to £200Tracked£19.93 + VAT  
* express24* Guaranteed 1 working dayUp to £100Tracked£16.60 + VAT  
* express48* Guaranteed 2 working daysUp to £100Tracked£13.27 + VAT  
* express48 large* Guaranteed 2 working daysUp to £100Tracked£28.27 + VAT


Rough posta pricing from royal mail/parcelforce for that light mate


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 2673084View attachment 2673086 here ya go mate heres that 400W, not pretty i know but does the job lol


ill take that no bother mate, see the postage ill try pay ya 2 weeks.


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ServiceDeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice
> * Royal Mail Signed For 1st Class stamps*Delivery aim 1 dayUp to £50Proof of Delivery£22.35
> * Royal Mail Signed For 2nd Class stamps*Delivery aim 3 daysUp to £50Proof of Delivery£20.75
> * Royal Mail Special Delivery Guaranteed by 1pm*Guaranteed by 1:00pm next dayUp to £500Tracked£25.80
> ...


just get the cheapest, and ill try get the cash to ya, wait will not next wed but the one after, and ill let you know for sure mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> just get the cheapest, and ill try get the cash to ya, wait will not next wed but the one after, and ill let you know for sure mate.


yeah no worries mate, looks like [email protected] £13.27 ish will be cheapest, 2nd from bottom


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

MG inbox pal

anyone got any cuts for me or what?  inbox like


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MG inbox pal
> 
> anyone got any cuts for me or what?  inbox like


comin on here beggin for cuts...gtf


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> comin on here beggin for cuts...gtf


discrace aint it, hes even on skype beggin me lmao and i aint got any clone onlys, jk ic3 i luv u realy


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah no worries mate, looks like [email protected] £13.27 ish will be cheapest, 2nd from bottom


aye mate, all send 15 then in a bday card or summit
av got to get ma rvk which is 56, so al be skint like the usual

stupid me ordered a 600w sont bulb, am no even got the ballast fur it yet


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye mate, all send 15 then in a bday card or summit
> av got to get ma rvk which is 56, so al be skint like the usual
> 
> stupid me ordered a 600w sont bulb, am no even got the ballast fur it yet


have you been looking on ebay? plenty of used/nearly new fan n filter combos on there, guntree as well is a good place to look

an as for money ya can either send it like that or paypal or chuck the money in me missus acc whatever ya fancy mate


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye mate, all send 15 then in a bday card or summit
> av got to get ma rvk which is 56, so al be skint like the usual
> 
> stupid me ordered a 600w sont bulb, am no even got the ballast fur it yet


Also have you thought about instead of spending that money on ya fan buy a half oz or summat from one of the lads in here n knock it out up your way? make ya some profit at least so ya be able to afford ya shit quicker


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have you been looking on ebay? plenty of used/nearly new fan n filter combos on there, guntree as well is a good place to look
> 
> an as for money ya can either send it like that or paypal or chuck the money in me missus acc whatever ya fancy mate


aye man, would you accept btc, av got a coupla quid in mt btc account that would add to it dependin on the price, then u can get somethin off the road or just extract, i can do paypal aswell, or straight into ur misus's account, whatever ur fancy man for some reason i dont trust used, but al have a look.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye man, would you accept btc, av got a coupla quid in mt btc account that would add to it dependin on the price, then u can get somethin off the road or just extract, i can do paypal aswell, or straight into ur misus's account, whatever ur fancy man for some reason i dont trust used, but al have a look.


tbh mate i dont use btc myself but if u wanna use em to buy some smoke of SR/BMR then send the smoke down will be accepted as happily as money lol, failing that either paypal or acc or birthday card thing whatever

as for the used stuff on ebay mate ive never had any problems with anything ive ever bought off there, including grow eqpt, only thing is just to ask the right q`s, i.e. if ya buying a used carbon filter how many grows/how long has it been used for etc


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> tbh mate i dont use btc myself but if u wanna use em to buy some smoke of SR/BMR then send the smoke down will be accepted as happily as money lol, failing that either paypal or acc or birthday card thing whatever
> 
> as for the used stuff on ebay mate ive never had any problems with anything ive ever bought off there, including grow eqpt, only thing is just to ask the right q`s, i.e. if ya buying a used carbon filter how many grows/how long has it been used for etc


al have a look mate see what i can find.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

so whats every fucker upto today then?


----------



## zVice (May 26, 2013)

Just finished a round of pitch and putt with the missus, now that was a fucking laff.

time for a well deserved pint


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> Just finished a round of pitch and putt with the missus, now that was a fucking laff.
> 
> time for a well deserved pint


mmmm i could go for a nice pint of ale about now lol


----------



## indikat (May 26, 2013)

oh dear the deaths of FBI agents has begun prolly nuffin ta do wiv wat they knew about boston jus a trainin ex gone wrong http://www.dailypaul.com/286354/2-fbi-agents-involved-in-dzhokar-tsarnaevs-arrest-fall-out-of-helicoptor-and-die


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh dear the deaths of FBI agents has begun prolly nuffin ta do wiv wat they knew about boston jus a trainin ex gone wrong http://www.dailypaul.com/286354/2-fbi-agents-involved-in-dzhokar-tsarnaevs-arrest-fall-out-of-helicoptor-and-die


aww yeah, they went happy about the setup, so they 'fell' outa a chopper.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> comin on here beggin for cuts...gtf



LOL begging my left nut#! ahaha,, na summets come up wat id be stupid to pass up,



iiKode said:


> discrace aint it, hes even on skype beggin me lmao and i aint got any clone onlys, jk ic3 i luv u realy


and u can gtf too u jock cunt!


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

guys after some seeds in uk.....doin a bit of barneys blue cheese atm.....just after new strain to do for mother ect so I can clone it....any trusted sites for uk?


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

just had a look on attitude they don't seem to bad........


----------



## pon (May 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL begging my left nut#! ahaha,, na summets come up wat id be stupid to pass up,
> 
> 
> 
> and u can gtf too u jock cunt!


That's more like the ice we know


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL begging my left nut#! ahaha,, na summets come up wat id be stupid to pass up,
> 
> 
> 
> and u can gtf too u jock cunt!


Was there supposed to be anything on that pm u sent m8 lol


----------



## zVice (May 26, 2013)

Attitude
Herbies
breeders boutique
alibongo
cannazon

they all work, just work out which one has what you want and is cheaper, also most will give you decent freebies



imcjayt said:


> just had a look on attitude they don't seem to bad........


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL begging my left nut#! ahaha,, na summets come up wat id be stupid to pass up,
> 
> 
> 
> and u can gtf too u jock cunt!


 cheers mate,


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> Attitude
> Herbies
> sea of seeds
> breeders boutique
> ...


forget seaofseeds, x69 freebies every order i think.


----------



## zVice (May 26, 2013)

Yeah took em out remembered they had some issues recently




iiKode said:


> forget seaofseeds, x69 freebies every order i think.


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

cheers guys mite give attitude a blast.....any good strains with good yield....fancy doing something diff...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

iiKumonmensfaces said:


> cheers mate,


no worrys fukface


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys after some seeds in uk.....doin a bit of barneys blue cheese atm.....just after new strain to do for mother ect so I can clone it....any trusted sites for uk?


www.[B]breedersboutique[/B].co.uk any questions ask in here n someone associated with them will answer you


----------



## indikat (May 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers guys mite give attitude a blast.....any good strains with good yield....fancy doing something diff...


wats ur rig...lights space etc?


----------



## zVice (May 26, 2013)

it depends what you are looking for, sativa? indica? weight? taste? strength?

what you just did is the equivalent of walking into a chemist and asking him what he recommends for you whilst not giving him any information whatsoever.



imcjayt said:


> cheers guys mite give attitude a blast.....any good strains with good yield....fancy doing something diff...


----------



## imcjayt (May 26, 2013)

well....I work in 7 foot by 7 foot by 4...usually do 10 plants a time....2 400w lights work will in there...2 ram outakes and side intake as is a sealed room....prob looking into more weight....doing barneys blue cheese atm....but (common)....just wanted to try something diff...and not so common...u see most people doing ..ak...blue cheese...lemon...ect....been reading up on...diesel??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

pineapple express g13 labs, banging yeilder and heavy stone.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-pineapple-express/prod_741.html

and look atthis fucker,, 0-8 weks lol and its a fem NOT auto
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-karamelo/prod_4178.html


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah took em out remembered they had some issues recently


yeah sites been down for a while now.


----------



## zVice (May 26, 2013)

Something about leaked customer details. Bad for business. From my understanding it was the fault of the devs but still no excuse.



iiKode said:


> yeah sites been down for a while now.


Try anything from breeders boutique, dipsy ellsy, psycho killer, engineers dream..



imcjayt said:


> well....I work in 7 foot by 7 foot by 4...usually do 10 plants a time....2 400w lights work will in there...2 ram outakes and side intake as is a sealed room....prob looking into more weight....doing barneys blue cheese atm....but (common)....just wanted to try something diff...and not so common...u see most people doing ..ak...blue cheese...lemon...ect....been reading up on...diesel??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> Something about leaked customer details. Bad for business. From my understanding it was the fault of the devs but still no excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Try anything from breeders boutique, dipsy ellsy, psycho killer, engineers dream..


yeah basically all their orders n customer details/delivery addresses etc could be viewed online by simply changing a digit or 2


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 26, 2013)

Alright boys can some one post a link for the new Silk Road addy


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

well just made a new freind a 16yr old weed dealer lma, told him ican get weed from my matee in england, thanks guys for helpin me keep my shit hidde, also tolkd him ill get him an oz for 250 when the time comes, apparently, everything is goin at 350 not just clone onlys or cheese im still considering him being a customer, or 1.5's for 25, but i dont want to be renting out dealers, hopefully get to know him as not a grass then il decide.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well just made a new freind a 16yr old weed dealer lma, told him ican get weed from my matee in england, thanks guys for helpin me keep my shit hidde, also tolkd him ill get him an oz for 250 when the time comes, apparently, everything is goin at 350 not just clone onlys or cheese im still considering him being a customer, or 1.5's for 25, but i dont want to be renting out dealers, hopefully get to know him as not a grass then il decide.


just be careful and never have him anywhere near to knowing where you live


----------



## zVice (May 26, 2013)

silkroadvb5piz3r.onion



spooningbadgers said:


> Alright boys can some one post a link for the new Silk Road addy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> wats ur rig...lights space etc?


lol like u know wtf ur on about hahaha


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> just be careful and never have him anywhere near to knowing where you live


iv known him for ages, he knows where i live, just actually was hangin round wif him today for the first time in a year or so

tbh was just horny for a ride on a crosser, turns out nobodys taken out the nicked crossers that much cuz of the incident the other week with the stiolen superbike..


not gettin in me house with flowerin plants tho, last hing i need. he was tellin me about a boy with a shed grow, and my mam says she seen smoke coming outa the same typa shed he was talkin about, im thinkin have a peek tomorrow see whats actually goin on, just a good old hug the shed and sniff should work.


----------



## iiKode (May 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol like u know wtf ur on about hahaha


mate hes been growin for 37 years, he may not have alot of posts, but every new cunt on here has been growin longer than wev been alive, didnt u know that?

and yes, he realy does get 15 oz off 1 plant under a houselamp, but his camera broke when he was growing it, and he lost the houselamp so hes back to hid lamps

kk?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate hes been growin for 37 years, he may not have alot of posts, but every new cunt on here has been growin longer than wev been alive, didnt u know that?
> 
> and yes, he realy does get 15 oz off 1 plant under a houselamp, but his camera broke when he was growing it, and he lost the houselamp so hes back to hid lamps
> 
> kk?



lmao u take me far to seirously brother!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2013)

ya can tell its Sunday ffs, everyone toddles off mid afternoon for a roast n bevvy n like ghosttown in here for the rest of the night lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ya can tell its Sunday ffs, everyone toddles off mid afternoon for a roast n bevvy n like ghosttown in here for the rest of the night lol


 well i dont drink and il haaveu know I BEEN FUCKING GARDENING! now gotta do the commando past the old peorples house to fly tip sum blak bags, ther snitches


----------



## moggggys (May 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What u got mogs? A scooby? I'm mad into my jap cars. Mainly hondas.
> Running a civic 93 sir 2 atm, I fucking love it


not a scoob , cant really say as anyone would have my name in about 5 seconds as both my play cars are very much club cars and get displayed from time to time once even winning an award , lets say its 4 wheel drive and has a turbo and is jap , narrows it down a fair bit ,,,, got 4 cars in total 3 being japs , then theres the bike which is a whole friggin thread


----------



## moggggys (May 26, 2013)

can someone fill me in with this 

bitcoin 

you buy a bitcoin for whatever and spend the bastard on s/r , ok so far ,..... so the vendor on s/r has his coin count go up a smudge 

now how the fuck does he turn this into cash thats spendable once more ? 

complete guess he sells the coins back out but this seems a pain in the arse , if someones selling say a crop of 100 oscars thats a proper twat to have to sit there waiting and waiting for someone to buy i would have thought and the numbers will be massive i would have thought , sooooo is there some other route ?

the reason i ask is because i came across a story of some lads selling from their local post office , it was reported they did bazillions of quids worth of green like this and i assume its through s/r as it was reported they were selling online , if so i wondered how they delt with the cash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2013)

it's traceable, simple as . soon as you get coins put into your bank to withdraw the jigs up. bouncing the coins to another account and reselling them seems the best way to get the money out. or buying fuck loads of drugs to resell.


----------



## zVice (May 27, 2013)

You can tumble the coins prior to withdrawal. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's traceable, simple as . soon as you get coins put into your bank to withdraw the jigs up. bouncing the coins to another account and reselling them seems the best way to get the money out. or buying fuck loads of drugs to resell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2013)

i think thank you is the word but i'll later curse you for telling me 

fucking ant invasion this morning. like not just a couple there's fuckin loads of em. overnight!?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think thank you is the word but i'll later curse you for telling me
> 
> fucking ant invasion this morning. like not just a couple there's fuckin loads of em. overnight!?


Well lets just hope its a brief stop before moving on to outflank the mackams lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2013)

boring 3 months this summer nowt on in betweeen


----------



## pon (May 27, 2013)

Think Different day 74


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> boring 3 months this summer nowt on in betweeen


??? you not growing for a while or summat?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2013)

if anyone wants anything new to try


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2013)

some good looking strains there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ??? you not growing for a while or summat?


Football season has no other competitions in between. Not growing?!?! LOL


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

moggggys said:


> not a scoob , cant really say as anyone would have my name in about 5 seconds as both my play cars are very much club cars and get displayed from time to time once even winning an award , lets say its 4 wheel drive and has a turbo and is jap , narrows it down a fair bit ,,,, got 4 cars in total 3 being japs , then theres the bike which is a whole friggin thread


moggy ffs are u me traveled back in time with all the money i made u bought a time machine came back to just dribble info to me? ffs who dunt wanna have a bunch of cars n houses with grow monay, heyhey


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao u take me far to seirously brother!


Just you keep hatin on teh pakis mate,


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

moggggys said:


> can someone fill me in with this
> 
> bitcoin
> 
> ...


Do you not know anywan who can get the cash for that, split that 100 o nto 5 sets of 20 and tell the usual you got 20 goin? wats 20 o worth, round here u can get 200 each for mass, probably 250, cuz they will resell at 350 or 25 bags. so ur lookin at aroun 20-30k off that, you probably dont wanna tempt anywan with 100 oscars, ya may get shivved


----------



## indikat (May 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol like u know wtf ur on about hahaha


fukin busted m8y pmsl, y do I even care wat his freakin rig is..ha ha buuuuttt, there is one thing if for the noob wiv a handle similar to yours ha ha (annoyed ?), your are severely under lit for mj, u need at least 2450 w hps fer that space, so up the lights then u may find yield increases


----------



## indikat (May 27, 2013)

jtr veg has jus dhown sex tfi its a fem...well chuffed sposed ta b a gudd n


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2013)

right ive decided i fuking hate gardening! spen last hour trying to ake turf up next to me path so i can put soil down then turf bak ove the top so the paths level with the garden,, fuksake man sweting like a nigger on a rape charge!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> right ive decided i fuking hate gardening! spen last hour trying to ake turf up next to me path so i can put soil down then turf bak ove the top so the paths level with the garden,, fuksake man sweting like a nigger on a rape charge!


My own back yard needs done too m8, the grass is fucked so I killed it all last year with good intentions on sorting it this summer but tbh digging up muck ain't my game. Thinkin off gettin the doe together and get someone in to lay artificial grass, no more cutting or fucking about then. And wtf are u doin this for anyway? if yer movin fuck it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My own back yard needs done too m8, the grass is fucked so I killed it all last year with good intentions on sorting it this summer but tbh digging up muck ain't my game. Thinkin off gettin the doe together and get someone in to lay artificial grass, no more cutting or fucking about then. And wtf are u doin this for anyway? if yer movin fuck it


mainly bordeome mate,,, dunno, i do random shit all the time, startinggardeing at 4pm lol just padding the new soil down now and relaying the turf,, fuked the turf up big time but fak it! lol

yeh i should have paid sum1 but fukit il pay em to do decking at sum point,


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2013)

anyone used hydro nutes in coco?


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone used hydro nutes in coco?


coco is inert no?, so hydro nutes should be ok. iv seen on youtube people useing advanced nutes in their coco grows.


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mainly bordeome mate,,, dunno, i do random shit all the time, startinggardeing at 4pm lol just padding the new soil down now and relaying the turf,, fuked the turf up big time but fak it! lol
> 
> yeh i should have paid sum1 but fukit il pay em to do decking at sum point,


fuckin numpty man lmao, next cunt gettin ur house will be mighty pissed off u fucked the garden


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> coco is inert no?, so hydro nutes should be ok. iv seen on youtube people useing advanced nutes in their coco grows.


 yep ur right ther m8,,



iiKode said:


> fuckin numpty man lmao, next cunt gettin ur house will be mighty pissed off u fucked the garden


 lol u cheeky fucker

thinking of adding sum rhis and canna base nutes to a bucket of water to water the turf bak in.,, wayya reckon base nutes for me garden or waht?


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yep ur right ther m8,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha aye get some rhiz on the lawn lmao, come out tomorrow with grass taller than you...


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

Good evening fellow humans & Ice man .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yep ur right ther m8,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fk aye m8, I do it all the time... the full range of advanced too, voodoo juice, bud ignitor, the lot..... I don't grow shit innit though, might get spuds like fucking footballs now.......


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

Me current bitches is hanging up at last... woo hooView attachment 2674813View attachment 2674814


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

and in case your thinking I left a lot of leaf on, you are right but this is what I make out of it and its fucking lovely.... even if I do say so myself. hee hee.


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> View attachment 2674817 and in case your thinking I left a lot of leaf on, you are right but this is what I make out of it and its fucking lovely.... even if I do say so myself. hee hee.


Fucking wonderful stuff m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

Just seen Elli Goolding on BGT, I WOULD FUCK THAT TILL HER SPINE SNAPED !


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Just seen Elli Goolding on BGT, I WOULD FUCK THAT TILL HER SPINE SNAPED !


Would being the operative word. Not gonna be getting much pussy if you run around yelling about watching bgt


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Would being the operative word. Not gonna be getting much pussy if you run around yelling about watching bgt


I've had , & get plenty ta, merly just stating my sexual desires , if I offended you please except my sincere apologies ttt.


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

Ps, you're on the £ with BGT ! Lol pile of poop , just happend to be geting me toilet area licked by a herd of poloneisian scrubbers in the front room & it was on !


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

& who the fuck wouldn't do the Goolding ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> & who the fuck wouldn't do the Goolding ?


I'll stick with me missus  certainly rich of me to criticise you for watching bgt Haha, I'm not a blokey bloke, I have no interest in getting someone into bed I'm not emotionally attached to.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'll stick with me missus  certainly rich of me to criticise you for watching bgt Haha, I'm not a blokey bloke, I have no interest in getting someone into bed I'm not emotionally attached to.


ur misses watching what u post ttt or u just that whipped u sound like a pussy lol no offence intended


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ur misses watching what u post ttt or u just that whipped u sound like a pussy lol no offence intended


Nah, she abandoned the forum a while back. Not whipped, just in love. Heck, we have a long distance relationship, so to speak, and she has repeatedly told me to sleep with the waitresses if I want to, so long as they are hotter than her  No ta. I am indeed a pussy with regard to women, so far as the stereotype is concerned, 1 night stands hold no appeal to me.


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'll stick with me missus  certainly rich of me to criticise you for watching bgt Haha, I'm not a blokey bloke, I have no interest in getting someone into bed I'm not emotionally attached to.


. . . Wha ?


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, she abandoned the forum a while back. Not whipped, just in love. Heck, we have a long distance relationship, so to speak, and she has repeatedly told me to sleep with the waitresses if I want to, so long as they are hotter than her  No ta. I am indeed a pussy with regard to women, so far as the stereotype is concerned, 1 night stands hold no appeal to me.


dont know about you, but thats my life,money and pussy, weed? dunno what id do without it fs still dodgin that thing i pumped a while back, she works in rs mccalls, lmao tryin to dodge her sister aswell before i end up bangin that...


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Wha ?


mate u need to find ur gspot, get ur missus to try it on ye ull fuckin love it, an maybe ull stop goin on bout gettin ur hole on here, just google it, dont mock till u tried it instant cum no need for a 15 minute wank, but id be brave to as a girl for that....


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont know about you, but thats my life,money and pussy, weed? dunno what id do without it fs still dodgin that thing i pumped a while back, she works in rs mccalls, lmao tryin to dodge her sister aswell before i end up bangin that...


I like pussy, I love weed, but money doesn't really mean much to me. So long as I can afford rent and to buy all the ingredients I want, that's me happy. Would be nice to have a fancy car, but its a needless want, would just be a guilty pleasure. My lil hatchback does me just fine


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I like pussy, I love weed, but money doesn't really mean much to me. So long as I can afford rent and to buy all the ingredients I want, that's me happy. Would be nice to have a fancy car, but its a needless want, would just be a guilty pleasure. My lil hatchback does me just fine


the way i see it, you only live once, and we certainly wernt put on this planet to follow a government, we were put here to replicate and have fun, all i want to do is grow myself outa this country, and get enough to live my life as they say yolo, im not bein pinned down buy a fake as government who are still in the era of fighting silly wars, nah man get rich or die tryin, the only way to do shit.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the way i see it, you only live once, and we certainly wernt put on this planet to follow a government, we were put here to replicate and have fun, all i want to do is grow myself outa this country, and get enough to live my life as they say yolo, im not bein pinned down buy a fake as government who are still in the era of fighting silly wars, nah man get rich or die tryin, the only way to do shit.


I agree with all other than the get rich or die trying. I mean I won't turn down money if its from a job, heck, got myself some work coming up for a psychological evaluation, direct from the CEO of one of the more successful management psychology companies out there, the guy is filthy rich, as in buying brand new astons for his kids rich, and clean forgetting he'd bought them, so I'm not gonna say no to that opportunity, but that's more just so that I can then work towards getting a nice house suitable for dogs and horses for me and the missus, but other than that, well, food is my. Joy in life. If I can afford to cook, and have weed, I'm a happy man. Me and the girl spend our entire time together on a couch eating good food  all we really need. As most know though, I have no interest in getting my money from weed, now matter how easy it would be. Rather just smoke it or give it away to friends, not that I have a single toking friend any more. I've a habit of cutting people out of my life without a second thought.


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I agree with all other than the get rich or die trying. I mean I won't turn down money if its from a job, heck, got myself some work coming up for a psychological evaluation, direct from the CEO of one of the more successful management psychology companies out there, the guy is filthy rich, as in buying brand new astons for his kids rich, and clean forgetting he'd bought them, so I'm not gonna say no to that opportunity, but that's more just so that I can then work towards getting a nice house suitable for dogs and horses for me and the missus, but other than that, well, food is my. Joy in life. If I can afford to cook, and have weed, I'm a happy man. Me and the girl spend our entire time together on a couch eating good food  all we really need. As most know though, I have no interest in getting my money from weed, now matter how easy it would be. Rather just smoke it or give it away to friends, not that I have a single toking friend any more. I've a habit of cutting people out of my life without a second thought.


cutting people out your life? i live with foster parents for 4 years, once i left never blinked an eye, i do it to everyone dunno why just happens. and aye fuck that im not gonna let anyone tell me what i can or cant do, like i said we wernt put here to follow fake wars, and irresponsible laws that are followed even though they are outdated, and im for damn sure aint lettin no bitch lock me up for 5+ for what im doin, not a chance, im hopin in 5 year to be out, i mean out a way up in bumfuck nowhere, where the populations low, and i can do my own thing without cunts annoyin me, the governments broken they are even tryin to pass a law after these 'terrorists' saying to give intelligent services access to our history and browsers, fs dont think so, main point is am gettin the feck outa this shit before they release a zombie virus or summit onto the population.


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cutting people out your life? i live with foster parents for 4 years, once i left never blinked an eye, i do it to everyone dunno why just happens. and aye fuck that im not gonna let anyone tell me what i can or cant do, like i said we wernt put here to follow fake wars, and irresponsible laws that are followed even though they are outdated, and im for damn sure aint lettin no bitch lock me up for 5+ for what im doin, not a chance, im hopin in 5 year to be out, i mean out a way up in bumfuck nowhere, where the populations low, and i can do my own thing without cunts annoyin me, the governments broken they are even tryin to pass a law after these 'terrorists' saying to give intelligent services access to our history and browsers, fs dont think so, main point is am gettin the feck outa this shit before they release a zombie virus or summit onto the population.


Can't blame you for that thinking. This country certainly is fucked. This whol london stabbing has me quite frankly amused. So far as i am aware, the guys who did it spoke of how it was payback for all the middle east shit. LAst i checked we went to war with them all for fuck all reason, yet when someone actually retaliates on our own turf, it's terrorism. By my book that means we must surely be terrorist as well, or does war only go one way? We can kill them and its war, but if they kill us, it's terrorism. Bollocks 

I'm equally interested in changing my location. The plan is to be in london for 3-4 years while i get a degree in psychology, but after that, well, the gf's profession and degree is in things like animation and illustration, creative writing etc, and her jobs on the side are tattoo designs etc, in short, she can work from anywhere, so i would love and will seriously consider, the notion of moving to somewhere like amsterdam. Only been there once, but loved that city, beats the hell out of London!


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate u need to find ur gspot, get ur missus to try it on ye ull fuckin love it, an maybe ull stop goin on bout gettin ur hole on here, just google it, dont mock till u tried it instant cum no need for a 15 minute wank, but id be brave to as a girl for that....


I've had my passage licked out by little phillipinoes , read up on me first , b4 u sound a cunt .


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Can't blame you for that thinking. This country certainly is fucked. This whol london stabbing has me quite frankly amused. So far as i am aware, the guys who did it spoke of how it was payback for all the middle east shit. LAst i checked we went to war with them all for fuck all reason, yet when someone actually retaliates on our own turf, it's terrorism. By my book that means we must surely be terrorist as well, or does war only go one way? We can kill them and its war, but if they kill us, it's terrorism. Bollocks
> 
> I'm equally interested in changing my location. The plan is to be in london for 3-4 years while i get a degree in psychology, but after that, well, the gf's profession and degree is in things like animation and illustration, creative writing etc, and her jobs on the side are tattoo designs etc, in short, she can work from anywhere, so i would love and will seriously consider, the notion of moving to somewhere like amsterdam. Only been there once, but loved that city, beats the hell out of London!


Yeah man i would love to move to holland, but yeah war was started over oil, sanctioned killings from the uk and us are ok, but what if me and you were to make a 'Government' of our own and wage war against the uk we would for certain be called terrorists its so funny how its ok to kill people in the middle east but when 1 man 1 fucking man dies its on international news, dont think iv seen anything about paki civilians dying on the news in ages unless its their own people. if we are still on this thread while we are livin our dream in holland we will have to meet up...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've had my passage licked out by little phillipinoes , read up on me first , b4 u sound a cunt .


you fucking love it baz don't ya?? pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you fucking love it baz don't ya?? pmsl


Lol m8, I've been about abit , But I'm no slag ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2013)

DOWM . I hope u get fucking smashed to bits off that harvest ! Good on ya m8 !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> DOWM . I hope u get fucking smashed to bits off that harvest ! Good on ya m8 !


that is fully my intention buddy..... looking forward to the oil from this lot.. the lot I made from the ww x bb was awesome but this shit is trich'd up to fuck m8, cant wait to take close ups when its dry, so I reckon its gonna be much better... BRING IT ON, I'M READY!!! hee hee


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

pon said:


> Think Different day 74
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great there dude, I still haven't bought my seeds yet (oops) and your almost ready to crop pmsl. Are you glad you went with this strain???


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

fuck it, think i'll have a game of poker!!!!


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> that is fully my intention buddy..... looking forward to the oil from this lot.. the lot I made from the ww x bb was awesome but this shit is trich'd up to fuck m8, cant wait to take close ups when its dry, so I reckon its gonna be much better... BRING IT ON, I'M READY!!! hee hee


how much are ye expectin it to dry out to?

an could you put a link up or somthin to makin that oil, looks fucki nice


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how much are ye expectin it to dry out to?
> 
> an could you put a link up or somthin to makin that oil, looks fucki nice


im hoping for around the 12oz mark, 1.5 per plant. they were unavoidably vegged for few weeks too long resulting in inadequate lighting for the bottoms of the plants and loadsa fluffy crap. here's a link to the oil making process. [video=youtube_share;u1WJR6tIafI]http://youtu.be/u1WJR6tIafI[/video]


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

looks pretty easy to make, i might have to try it, was that guy for real that the oil can actually cure cancer wtf.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> looks pretty easy to make, i might have to try it, was that guy for real that the oil can actually cure cancer wtf.


obviously im not gonna to joke or make light of such a serious issue but I have a friend with skin cancer and she's been using it on her face. it appears to be working for sure. the chemo cream the doc gave her burnt fuck out of her skin, even her fingers she used to apply it... what kinda bullshit is that???? this whole next batch I make is hers if it works m8 and as I say, so far so good.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fuck it, think i'll have a game of poker!!!!


131 entrants, down to the last 20, nearly last 2 tables and the ££££, come on the Doc...... pmsl spoke too soon, just missed out on final table finishing a respectable 12th of 131. though payout was shit... $20 for $5.50 buy in. ah well, made a few bucks sat on me arse... again. hee hee.


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> obviously im not gonna to joke or make light of such a serious issue but I have a friend with skin cancer and she's been using it on her face. it appears to be working for sure. the chemo cream the doc gave her burnt fuck out of her skin, even her fingers she used to apply it... what kinda bullshit is that???? this whole next batch I make is hers if it works m8 and as I say, so far so good.....


get a camera mate, record the progress fuck knows what to do with the evidence, youtube?, thats serious buisness, fuck ull end up in tha trunk of a car shot 10 times on an apparent suicide fs


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 131 entrants, down to the last 20, nearly last 2 tables and the ££££, come on the Doc...... pmsl spoke too soon, just missed out on final table finishing a respectable 12th of 131. though payout was shit... $20 for $5.50 buy in. ah well, made a few bucks sat on me arse... again. hee hee.


i dont gamble, but my mate put a tenner in the coral machines, was up to 33 quid, got blackjacked 7 times in a row by the machine, from there on out he just failed.

he was ready to go back in with a cleaver lmao


----------



## iiKode (May 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've had my passage licked out by little phillipinoes , read up on me first , b4 u sound a cunt .


ohh yeah google yer name, an find out all ur dirty secrets.


----------



## indikat (May 27, 2013)

Morning chinrests...up wiv the lark and curing myself of cancer b4 I have to face anyone... cheesequake plus kief plus scissor hash full bowl In tha vape x2...ah the pain eases and the birdsong intensifies...kode you mite wanna free download jack Herers Emporer wears no Clothes cos there is a whole lot o shit u will dig about weed politics an medicine..only book ive ever read on mj an its bangin . 5.30 am 2 hours of getting high an gardenin followed by a little sleep then a whole day of dealing wiv strait peeps followed by more hash no doubt


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

my friends mother just past from Cancer. She was in her last stages and started using the Simpsons oil under control from her doctor in Canada (the doctors then changed her back to pharma drugs but eventually she went back to the oil again). Shame she couldn't have started with it earlier she was just too far gone.



DrOfWelshMagic said:


> obviously im not gonna to joke or make light of such a serious issue but I have a friend with skin cancer and she's been using it on her face. it appears to be working for sure. the chemo cream the doc gave her burnt fuck out of her skin, even her fingers she used to apply it... what kinda bullshit is that???? this whole next batch I make is hers if it works m8 and as I say, so far so good.....


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.​






















*


----------



## pon (May 28, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> looking great there dude, I still haven't bought my seeds yet (oops) and your almost ready to crop pmsl. Are you glad you went with this strain???


ay up doc - i love this auto strain 
easy twice as big already than any other auto i've grown


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

baz was it a man or woman tho lol


----------



## pon (May 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've had my passage licked out by little peodofiles , read up on me first , b4 u sound a cunt .


thats sick man - oh sorry my dislexya again.


----------



## iiKode (May 28, 2013)

what you ll sayin today then...


----------



## pon (May 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what you ll sayin today then...


i got piles


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> baz was it a man or woman tho lol


Women m8, either that or he had a lovely little fanny !


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

pon said:


> i got piles


Me too !, my arse is like the hanging gardens of Babylon ! Comes with trucking & sat on ya arse for 12-15 hours a day !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2013)

Day 61 cheese auto
View attachment 2675670View attachment 2675671View attachment 2675672View attachment 2675673View attachment 2675674View attachment 2675675

Day 53 Blue Lemon Thai
View attachment 2675676View attachment 2675677View attachment 2675678View attachment 2675679


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Women m8, either that or he had a lovely little fanny !


what would you do if you got a bj off a fit thai bird,shot your muck,put your hands south and felt a COCK?


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what would you do if you got a bj off a fit thai bird,shot your muck,put your hands south and felt a COCK?


say ''thank you very much for the blow job'' and leave sharpish ! lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

Bahhhhhhh, fuck off with the weather already! Not really looking forward to being sat in a row boat for 6 hours in the pissing rain.


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Bahhhhhhh, fuck off with the weather already! Not really looking forward to being sat in a row boat for 6 hours in the pissing rain.


i know how ya feeling, i have 60 pieces of 8ft decking to screw down & its piddling it down !


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i know how ya feeling, i have 60 pieces of 8ft decking to screw down & its piddling it down !


You can hide inside if it get's real bad, or take a break. Once i slip my moorings, i think that's what they would say, i'm stuck in the middle of a lake for 6 hours. Those fish better be bloody biting else i'm gonna rage! Doesn't help that i'm not a fisherman let alone an avid one like my father. After an hour i'll probably be trying to cut my wrists with the oars.


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You can hide inside if it get's real bad, or take a break. Once i slip my moorings, i think that's what they would say, i'm stuck in the middle of a lake for 6 hours. Those fish better be bloody biting else i'm gonna rage! Doesn't help that i'm not a fisherman let alone an avid one like my father. After an hour i'll probably be trying to cut my wrists with the oars.


lol,i always take ample joints with me on a fishing trip , wait till you need a poo !


----------



## pon (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what would you do if you got a bj off a fit thai bird,shot your muck,put your hands south and felt a COCK?


what would you do if a puff jumped on your back, leave him on or toss him off?


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

pon said:


> what would you do if a puff jumped on your back, leave him on or toss him off?


lol...dont u cum too quick now boy,... i'le squeeze ma but cheeks & snap ya dick off !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2013)

pon said:


> what would you do if a puff jumped on your back, leave him on or toss him off?


get him to lube up


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 28, 2013)

dirty mucky bastards....... lmao


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lol,i always take ample joints with me on a fishing trip , wait till you need a poo !


Well indeed. That's how i intend to go fishing, in the sunshine, with weed, a few beers or some wine, not huddled up in wet weather gear. Turned into a bit of a thunderstorm with forecasts saying it's gonna get worse so i've postponed it till next week. Back to studying. Yaaaay, macroeconomics :/


----------



## indikat (May 28, 2013)

Wales is horny today then, go on Baz get yer whole hole on an don't stop...r u priapic from drivin big trucks? pmsl


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

Engineers Dream cross outdoors.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream cross outdoors.


Whats it crossed with dude?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

I got the s33d from another Engineers Dream so not 100% sure, however there was some cross pollenation from a DOG so it could have been that. I just planted it because the pheno it came from was super tasty strong and lovely and purple. This sure smells like a powerfull one.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream cross outdoors.


looking nice D i thinkiits about time we started sharing! lol

just ordered 300 litred of cannacoco+ seems the big grow op is a go! yeehaa cant fucking wait!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

smelly berry 

View attachment 2675757View attachment 2675758View attachment 2675759View attachment 2675760View attachment 2675761


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

Looks really stable and strong so far dude. Does the fairy carry cuts?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

The Fairy carries a lot of things, she's a busy wee lass.


----------



## indikat (May 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smelly berry
> 
> View attachment 2675757View attachment 2675758View attachment 2675759View attachment 2675760View attachment 2675761


nice bud that m8


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

howdy peoples hope all are good.

got just shy of 12oz from them 2blueberrys, smoke is nice, very pungent smell which dont seem to make all its way to the flavour but still very nice lots bag appeal, carnt say i find anything blueberry about it tho? but nice weed all the same. Maybe a cure would bring out more berry flavour cause all im describing is 10day dry max lol

another run of these blueberry set up now tho, 3 rows of 3 under 1200hps inside a 1.2mtr tent 2 different hoods lol am gonna give them a short veg and then flip.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy peoples hope all are good.
> 
> got just shy of 12oz from them 2blueberrys, smoke is nice, very pungent smell which dont seem to make all its way to the flavour but still very nice lots bag appeal, carnt say i find anything blueberry about it tho? but nice weed all the same. Maybe a cure would bring out more berry flavour cause all im describing is 10day dry max lol
> 
> another run of these blueberry set up now tho, 3 rows of 3 under 1200hps inside a 1.2mtr tent 2 different hoods lol am gonna give them a short veg and then flip.


3x3 should be nice m8, how long did u veg the other two, 3 weeks was it?


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 3x3 should be nice m8, how long did u veg the other two, 3 weeks was it?


yeah mg 3wks, these 9 will be getting no more than 10days tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mg 3wks, these 9 will be getting no more than 10days tho.


Aye there's no way ur gettin 9 like them other 2 in that tent lol

u still lookin them ther 2 aye?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

update over on my thread, check it out, 2nd link in sig


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

Any one else notice Jenifer Lopeze's moose knuckle on bgt or was it just me ?


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

I can clear a room in seconds !


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

no thats just your aroma baz not ya shit jokes m8 lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

Today was an accidental viewing as well?  being an expert in the matter, I now declare your man cards invalid. As fuck.


----------



## Blue Dream (May 28, 2013)

getting pm unlocked dont mind me


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

alright there guys whats cracking the nyt


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

m and the lass were out with the dogs,got to the close,i shouted shut it you fat cunt(shes 7 half stone)lol next thing police at the door,he said can we talk out here i dont want stoned off the smell
I just have fuck all luck now in shitting it,they said what was it all about,i said penny sweets lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

well me im spannered need to pass out now i think lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> alright there guys whats cracking the nyt


na crack just had a hit tho lol,ttt wine camping????????lol you are a posh cant!


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no thats just your aroma baz not ya shit jokes m8 lol


Lol, I'm immersed in the aroma of clitoris tonight, after me mrs gave out ! There horny as fuck just after the rag , must be all that fondling of the toilet area !


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> na crack just had a hit tho lol,ttt wine camping????????lol you are a posh cant!


me posh never am fooked on mdma few beers no been on here in a while thought a myt show u some pics of my grow a took 2 weeks ago c what u guys think


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I'm immersed in the aroma of clitoris tonight, after me mrs gave out ! There horny as fuck just after the rag , must be all that fondling of the toilet area !


shite bet u done her up the arse


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> na crack just had a hit tho lol,ttt wine camping????????lol you are a posh cant!


I'm confused.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

not you ttt!


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

i no you said you was a man of sorts Rachel but do you wear women clothes just out of curiosity n all that jazz....


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

ok sorry fishing with vine!


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> na crack just had a hit tho lol,ttt wine camping????????lol you are a posh cant!


did u say crack??? pass that shit u stingey BASTARD lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 28, 2013)

evening uk,frost shot from a couple days ago, 3 week 5 days flowering. the group pic was a day or so before. today they are 4 week flowering


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> shite bet u done her up the arse


Then u lose , she hates it up the poop shoot !


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> evening uk,frost shot from a couple days ago, 3 week 5 days flowering. the group pic was a day or so before. today they are 4 week flowering
> 
> View attachment 2676320
> 
> View attachment 2676321


Nice them m8 .


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

grow is looking nice 2time, all how u would want em at stage but price u will get wanker!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

Ok lads some pics of my poor psycho on her lonesome lol,shes under400 duelspec shes 2 weeks in flower today,and as you can see my pitaful wee room needs done up,a work in progress 
Think ill start up a new journal with all the beans iv been cracking,what yaz think?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> grow is looking nice 2time, all how u would want em at stage but price u will get wanker!


price just went up mate lol people selling thai stick over here now for 12-15 a gram !!

i'm thinking 1.2 for 20 quid for mine now.


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

by crack a mean slang for what have u been up to a speak a lot of slang . them plants a just seen would put me 2 shame but am gonna put them up any way


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

im getting out the violins n stringing a tune for the poor fucker drg, lol seen alot better from you slipping lmao


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> by crack a mean slang for what have u been up to a speak a lot of slang . them plants a just seen would put me 2 shame but am gonna put them up any way


so do you sell crack or not? and non of this rocked up benzocaine either!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

any crack bold,hair,brazilin,white you smoke in pipe,dam i love all crack,not man crack tho mine you!


----------



## The2TimEr (May 28, 2013)

cover that place in mylar, lower the light, couple more plants with a fan and you're rocking doc


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im getting out the violins n stringing a tune for the poor fucker drg, lol seen alot better from you slipping lmao


ken man lol,give it a few weeks its getting filled,got the 250 mh veg room set up also tho,


----------



## newuserlol (May 28, 2013)

i could do wit a fat pipe then a line to flolow olol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

iv got a shitty 4"cock,lol i mean fan filter,no good for removing hot stail air,just the smell,need to keep the door open with the windows open lol,till i get a ruk again,fuking pigz


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i could do wit a fat pipe then a line to flolow olol



ryt all u guys are way to much for me am fucked and am trying to make sense of what u guys are saying


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

o ye forgot to say in using vitalink easy 1 part hydro grow/bloom,seems ok so far in the coco so well see


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

am no any better man ive got to open ma tent in the atick cause its geting way 2 hot up there 37 have to leave the hatch open to if i had an air cooled light would that keep temp down man


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

hey rach weres that pic and where yi fae in the hollyland?xx


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> am no any better man ive got to open ma tent in the atick cause its geting way 2 hot up there 37 have to leave the hatch open to if i had an air cooled light would that keep temp down man


lol good for the choppers!


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hey rach weres that pic and where yi fae in the hollyland?xx


sorry man 

am a bit fucked a bit hard to keep ma mind on one thing when ive got 2 other fucked cunts trying 2 speak to me 2 mins there on there way mate


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (May 28, 2013)

looks like you need to invest in some decent soil!
ive never seen plants grow as fast as they are in this plant magic soil i'm using at the moment. i wont use anything else from now on


----------



## Rachel Tension (May 28, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> looks like you need to invest in some decent soil!
> ive never seen plants grow as fast as they are in this plant magic soil i'm using at the moment. i wont use anything else from now on


yeah using coca its fucking pish ma flat mate planted a seed in soil it shows well better growth already fucking rage a need to make money off it like got ma mate 2 pay back so a started doing a little lst to increase crop


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

cheak it out troops

[h=2]Drgrow,uk,indoor,multi strains,grow,diary[/h]


----------



## drgrowshit (May 28, 2013)

sorry here it is https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/660778-drgrow-uk-indoor-multi-strains-new-post.html


----------



## indikat (May 28, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> Does anyone know if non-organic cat litter is safe to compost?


....surreal


----------



## indikat (May 28, 2013)

Rachel Tension said:


> yeah using coca its fucking pish ma flat mate planted a seed in soil it shows well better growth already fucking rage a need to make money off it like got ma mate 2 pay back so a started doing a little lst to increase crop


wat appened to the fan leaves...r u defol ing or r the leaves hus lookin shit so u lopped em fer tha photo ha ha...get ur freakin grows ir signal down u must shine like a lighthouse on flir


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> price just went up mate lol people selling thai stick over here now for 12-15 a gram !!
> 
> i'm thinking 1.2 for 20 quid for mine now.


fs anything thats dry and cured goes at 1.5 for 25 or cunts givin out 1.2-1.4's, think i know what am doin with bmr weed lyk, see if i can turn 60 quid into 100+ with a bit of smoke left over...


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

till i get my rvk in 2 weeks, i have to keep my closet door open aswell, right next to a window with the curtains shut, the spectrum looks like summit off those portable heaters so no worries like, an it looks like a dim light is on all night, pff any questions and am scared to sleep in the dark haha, pf probably will do havnt slept in the dark since i started growin


----------



## pon (May 29, 2013)

Some porn on a rainy morn


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

nice one pon, i just lst'd mine last night, hopefully ill get 20 quid in a few days, go get some bigger pots and a 50 sack of soil, then couple weeks ima flower, saerimmner mate ill email you w hen i got tht postage.


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

checked on me dp blueberry week 8....fukin nanas..grrrr needs another 10 days but she aint getting it ..cunt..chop hang an leave..fukin thing hadn't swelled yet....but big thanks to Sambo fer the warning u wus right but thank fuk not at 6 weeks, checkin every day cos of u....anyone out there growin who wud like a reliable hermie then this must be top 5 contender dutch passion blueberry nevva again not even friggin blue ffs


----------



## pon (May 29, 2013)

Cheers iikode
I think i have a plan - i got some free fem photo seeds with my last order of autos (why they dont send free autos i diven know)
cos it gets stinkin 'ot int' shed on a warm day I'm gonna run these photos 12/12 from seed so the lights are off during the day & shift the autos out during the day for some real uk sun if its about. I got 2 royal queen (critical & fruit) & a himalaya gold.


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> checked on me dp blueberry week 8....fukin nanas..grrrr needs another 10 days but she aint getting it ..cunt..chop hang an leave..fukin thing hadn't swelled yet....but big thanks to Sambo fer the warning u wus right but thank fuk not at 6 weeks, checkin every day cos of u....anyone out there growin who wud like a reliable hermie then this must be top 5 contender dutch passion blueberry nevva again not even friggin blue ffs


i steer clear of owt with bb in it , narnna city !


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i could do wit a fat pipe then a line to flolow olol


m8, did you try that church u were on about a few months back ? got 2 wompas in to 2nd week flower now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2013)

Got myself a wee 10 week old Rottweiler pup proper wee guard dog barks anytime anyone walks up my close,


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

cool wee dug man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

new journal if ya's want to join along for the ride https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/660985-breeders-boutique-grow-dog-kush.html#post9140370


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> checked on me dp blueberry week 8....fukin nanas..grrrr needs another 10 days but she aint getting it ..cunt..chop hang an leave..fukin thing hadn't swelled yet....but big thanks to Sambo fer the warning u wus right but thank fuk not at 6 weeks, checkin every day cos of u....anyone out there growin who wud like a reliable hermie then this must be top 5 contender dutch passion blueberry nevva again not even friggin blue ffs


Add ww x bb to that list m8


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> checked on me dp blueberry week 8....fukin nanas..grrrr needs another 10 days but she aint getting it ..cunt..chop hang an leave..fukin thing hadn't swelled yet....but big thanks to Sambo fer the warning u wus right but thank fuk not at 6 weeks, checkin every day cos of u....anyone out there growin who wud like a reliable hermie then this must be top 5 contender dutch passion blueberry nevva again not even friggin blue ffs


with the dutch passion blueberry i grew for a while it didnt start at 6wk to begin with i dont no alot about breeding but it seemed that the piece of shite just got worse n worse running clones from a couple of mothers, 1st grow had a few seeds in 13oz but that was only 2 plants and wasnt too bad it didnt seem like seeded bud but there definatly was a good few, then over about a year got worse and them nanners would srping up bout week 6ish.

did still get some good yields from it tho, flavour was shit but plenty of bag appeal it does look the part if anything lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

pon said:


> Cheers iikode
> I think i have a plan - i got some free fem photo seeds with my last order of autos (why they dont send free autos i diven know)
> cos it gets stinkin 'ot int' shed on a warm day I'm gonna run these photos 12/12 from seed so the lights are off during the day & shift the autos out during the day for some real uk sun if its about. I got 2 royal queen (critical & fruit) & a himalaya gold.


i was thinking the only autos i get are freebies lol and ill need 2 buy a few


----------



## pon (May 29, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> i was thinking the only autos i get are freebies lol and ill need 2 buy a few


Ive bought here before http://original-ssc.com/free-cannabis-seeds-promotions-freebies
*We will always try to send out free feminized seeds with feminized orders and free autoflowering seeds with autoflowering orders.
*but they didn have what i wanted last time!


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

tbh i wouldnt trade an auto for the steam aff my shyte, get more defo from 12/12 from seed, and cheaoer electric, id only do it if there was a tasty strain you could only get in auto


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

the only true freind i got, would never run against some cunt robbin me packin a shiv, honestly better than havin a mate for backup, he grabs cunts arms, while ur givin them hooks n digs tea the jaw fs, but sshh hes a secret weapon like the american deathray classified, pigs try an tak him aa fea me aye right hel have them anaw fs

he dont look dangerious? wait till he jumps an reaches ur face 6ft up an hell tak ur bottom lips right off


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

who wants a 600w sont bulb, brand new havnt even opoened the parcel yet, 30 quid just as i bought it, ffs thought i was goin 6002 but am gettin a 400w ballast, so am needin a 400w sont, or trade if anyones got brand new sont 400w. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181143964699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thats it


----------



## pon (May 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> tbh i wouldnt trade an auto for the steam aff my shyte, get more defo from 12/12 from seed, and cheaoer electric, id only do it if there was a tasty strain you could only get in auto


true the fukers dont smell or taste owt like a photo - when would you start bloom nutes on 12/12? suppose it'd be best to give em a week or so to veg a little.


----------



## pon (May 29, 2013)

BARGAIN ALERT
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161036021476


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

pon said:


> true the fukers dont smell or taste owt like a photo - when would you start bloom nutes on 12/12? suppose it'd be best to give em a week or so to veg a little.


wait till they start stretchin, or when you see pistols count a week or 2 after that for the bloom nutes, sure somone else knows this cuz i may be wrong.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 29, 2013)

alright twat bags hows things? decided im goin for a complete new set up! the loft room is far to big and I jus wanna grow 4 at a time now, after I got the old love tap lol. any 1 know of any good cheap hydro websites. been on growell but it seems quite expensive 2 me. im jus after a 1x1 tent or maybe 0.75 x 0.75.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> alright twat bags hows things? decided im goin for a complete new set up! the loft room is far to big and I jus wanna grow 4 at a time now, after I got the old love tap lol. any 1 know of any good cheap hydro websites. been on growell but it seems quite expensive 2 me. im jus after a 1x1 tent or maybe 0.75 x 0.75.


try charlies hydro on ebay mate, always bought from them.

think i paid 80 for my DS90 90x 90x 120cm


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

sent yesterday and delivered today from technohippy on sr. some of the best stealth ive seen with this one.
on the left is caramello hash on the right is atlas, both sticky and bubbly as hell.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> try charlies hydro on ebay mate, always bought from them.
> 
> think i paid 80 for my DS90 90x 90x 120cm


are they just tents or complete set ups mate. I wanna get a 600w didgi ballast, one with a dimmer switch to 400w and all the complete set ups seem to come with magnetic ballasts cud do with a site where ya can make ur own set up and still get a discount lol


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> try charlies hydro on ebay mate, always bought from them.
> 
> think i paid 80 for my DS90 90x 90x 120cm


his fuckin osscilatin fan birned out on me after 2-3 month use


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SECRET-JARDIN-DS120-GROW-TENT-KIT-LIGHT-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-HYDROPONICS-SETUP-/271184623421?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item84bfa3b99b

can choose your own light and filters with this one.. 600w digital there is that dimmable? i'm not sure


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> his fuckin osscilatin fan birned out on me after 2-3 month use


shitter was it a clip on jobby or a proper one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

nice looking lumps of shish there 2timer what's the favourite? i like a bit of caramello


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

will tell ya in 5-10 min don, couldnt resist digging into the caramello first and 1 small rizla kept me torched from 1pm till 3 very soft sticky goo and smells heavenly. 
whipping up an atlas one now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

good work! i'm into swapping bits n bobs with a couple of folks on here n got a lump of some goodness the other day, not sure exactly what it is but it's smooth and creamy i've been having tiny flakes of it on the bubbler cos my tolerance is shot to fuck now i'm not really smoking full time.


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

6 hours in the matrix an ive got chest pain, dealin with the strait folk an listening to what they watched on telly or how worried they are about ALL the stabbins an beheadins an whats the country cumin to....every one of them voted it in so tuff shit if that's your perspective imo...got fights on wiv a few at mo all establishment an one has gone legal and I am refusing to attend any hearing on the basis that they are unlawful...totally fuked them at the mo as they need me there for it to go ahead and as I lawfully refuse they cant proceed ha fukin ha, so hows u all cum strings?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smooth and creamy.


describes the atlas very well, like a bailey's cappucchino  
tough one to choose between these 2 both have that full hash flavor, both bubbly and oily and a nightmare to burn!
think i acually prefer the taste of this atlas though both are defo as strong as each other.


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> shitter was it a clip on jobby or a proper one?


clip on, but the clip was massive and you could site it down cuz the bottom of the clips was flat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

ahhh i always roll a hash worm or several little ones to put in my jakeys. for some reason i always prefer to smoke hash on its own rather than mix green with it. or hit my hookah with some flavoured baccy in it with hash in the mix is ace. missus wouldn't let me unpack it in the new gaff as i can only smoke in the grow room the next doors might think it a bit odd i just took up hookah smoking hahah. 

old place id load up n grab a beer in the bath n hit the hookaaaaaaaahhhhhhh bliss man.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wait till they start stretchin, or when you see pistols count a week or 2 after that for the bloom nutes, sure somone else knows this cuz i may be wrong.


 I usually go full on bloom nutes from day 1 of 12/12. there again I now feed til harvest too and look at the probs that caused on this lst grow, loads of damaged fan leaves but some nice bud lol. think ill go slower this time to see if it makes a difference or not. im sure I was locking something out by over fert on this last grow, even tho it only showed in some of the plants?????


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> try charlies hydro on ebay mate, always bought from them.
> 
> think i paid 80 for my DS90 90x 90x 120cm


I second that, get most of my shit here, cheapest and good company to deal with, had 1 issue with wrong size ducting sent out and resolved it with a phone call, correct one sent out same day, keep the mistaken one....


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

they can be hit or miss them clip on's kode, one i'm using now has lasted from my last run and well into my current one with no bother.

haha don nothing better than a bath with a bubbler in hand for winding down no doubt"!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

tunes on smoke blowing bubbles man can't whack it. i used to do it regular when my gf didn't live with me. get up lazy sunday morning fire it up then have steak and beer for breakfast. walk round butt nekkid like king of the castle hahaha


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tunes on smoke blowing bubbles man can't whack it. i used to do it regular when my gf didn't live with me. get up lazy sunday morning fire it up then have steak and beer for breakfast. walk round butt nekkid like king of the castle hahaha


lmfao
[youtube]pmBcEYekn_4[/youtube]


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

fuckin fun day at leicester royal infirmary , why cant you rock up at the time allocated and they just see you in 1 hit , test after test on the mrs , the result ? they havnt a fuckin clue , could be one of those things , nasty shit ruled out though so thats something , come back again for more tests in 3 months


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> nasty shit ruled out though so thats something


good to hear that , wish her well bud.


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I usually go full on bloom nutes from day 1 of 12/12. there again I now feed til harvest too and look at the probs that caused on this lst grow, loads of damaged fan leaves but some nice bud lol. think ill go slower this time to see if it makes a difference or not. im sure I was locking something out by over fert on this last grow, even tho it only showed in some of the plants?????


think he was talking about 12/12 form seed, so am not sure about it, but i start bloom nutes 1-2weeks after i flip..., called up the hydro store today, told me my leaves are droopin cuz al need tow ater everyday in the 1l air pots, got told that by the other hydro store aswell, oh well have to try t out, nutes one day fresh water the next. plants are droopy as fuck, so al feed at 6pm, aye leaves are pointin straight down fs


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> they can be hit or miss them clip on's kode, one i'm using now has lasted from my last run and well into my current one with no bother.
> 
> haha don nothing better than a bath with a bubbler in hand for winding down no doubt"!


well, if i can get this half o for 107 of bmr, and resal at 1.6 for 25 all the punters will be runin at me man, thats 200 a half and a bit for mysel and a mate, fs al be rockin got a uk vendor and everything, just tellin my guys that i know some cunts in england, so they stop pesering me to get some on tap, stuck with n xbox fan wired up mysel, better than nowt, but need to get my lighting and extraction up and runnin first, got a cheapo extractor ill use as carbon scrubber and also to cool a vertical bulb am plannin on havin fer side lightin or just fer a couple 12/12 from seed, dunno yet, just plannin as am goin keep comin up with new ideas.


----------



## spooningbadgers (May 29, 2013)

Jus come across this http://www.hydroponica.biz/dr100-1-0m-x-1-0m-x-2-0m-grow-tent-600w-sunmaster-kit-4777.html
Just wish it was the 600 Nd not the 400


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> good to hear that , wish her well bud.



thank you


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuckin fun day at leicester royal infirmary , why cant you rock up at the time allocated and they just see you in 1 hit , test after test on the mrs , the result ? they havnt a fuckin clue , could be one of those things , nasty shit ruled out though so thats something , come back again for more tests in 3 months


Where..is that north London moggs? u wanna get her to Harley st fro a second opinion...those wurzle eatin polar bears don't no shit imo


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

centre of leicester , right in the friggin middle opp the tigers ground , car parking was fun


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> centre of leicester , right in the friggin middle opp the tigers ground , car parking was fun


yah u see those movies where they park right outside the hospital and throw a nigga out, you gotta wait in traffic first before doin that shit in the hospital closer to town. obv talkin bout my city


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

dude you roll a nigger outside leicester hospital and the fucker better be fat as hes going to need to roll half a mile to get to the feckin doors , the place is a proper proper cunt , 10 foot fences all round and 3 car parks , 2 for the docs and the smallest fucker you could possibly imagine for the public with about 30 spaces !!!! you can park on the tigers car park , its only £4.60 for a couple of hours , last time i simply ran out of money , the cunts also charged us over 11 quid for 2 sandwiches ,,, we took our own this time


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> centre of leicester , right in the friggin middle opp the tigers ground , car parking was fun


bongo bongo land wen it comes to medicine...try this http://theharleystreetclinic.co.uk/molecular-imaging/molecular-imaging


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> bongo bongo land wen it comes to medicine...try this http://theharleystreetclinic.co.uk/molecular-imaging/molecular-imaging



as it happens were getting nowhere at the moment so were toying with the idea of dropping the present hunt for the answer and ignoring it for 6 months , in this 6 months join bupa ,,,,, they wont treat a pre-exsisting ailment but seeing how no fucker has a clue on whats up with her then it seems a plan 

oddly enough there is bazillions of asians and blacks in leicester but most of the docs are white , ive never had a doc i can understand before , you simply dont get um in birmingham


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> dude you roll a nigger outside leicester hospital and the fucker better be fat as hes going to need to roll half a mile to get to the feckin doors , the place is a proper proper cunt , 10 foot fences all round and 3 car parks , 2 for the docs and the smallest fucker you could possibly imagine for the public with about 30 spaces !!!! you can park on the tigers car park , its only £4.60 for a couple of hours , last time i simply ran out of money , the cunts also charged us over 11 quid for 2 sandwiches ,,, we took our own this time


the hospital near me, has aroun 1,000 spaces, but you can imagine how many staff that is more than likley over half, and the doctors, well they park up in their special place gates everything lucky bastards. the hospital near me is on hill and theres lights everywhere, so its kinda hard to roll a shot or stabbed nugguh in there, without havin to walk them half a mile o the door cuz of traffic.


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

google le1 5ww

the only public car park is the very bottom one , you can see on the sat people waiting for someone to leave so they can take the 1 and only space , the other cars are all doc parking , the tigers is across the road , the lower H shaped building is the main reception


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> as it happens were getting nowhere at the moment so were toying with the idea of dropping the present hunt for the answer and ignoring it for 6 months , in this 6 months join bupa ,,,,, they wont treat a pre-exsisting ailment but seeing how no fucker has a clue on whats up with her then it seems a plan
> 
> oddly enough there is bazillions of asians and blacks in leicester but most of the docs are white , ive never had a doc i can understand before , you simply dont get um in birmingham


don't matter if they speak queens English or pakkiirish "I dunno wat tha fuks up" pretty universal, good idea re bupa but it wont pay for a bodyscan ive tried it


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

point being if u see a dr ...any dr u r getting opinion albeit highly educated and informed, but if u use objective scientific data from imaging then surely this eliminates the human error and it is wat drs use wen they have access to it as it takes out the guess work, but most drs cant afford to do thisfor their patiants so they sat they don't no an rely on blood tests which usually show FA


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2013)

2time your a fucking sr junkie nowdays m8 lol nice looking hash tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

i was staggered to be told that the nurses and in fact all staff have to pay for their own parking. even the nhs is being run ( badly) as a business now. schools are the same. they should get branson in to sort em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> point being if u see a dr ...any dr u r getting opinion albeit highly educated and informed, but if u use objective scientific data from imaging then surely this eliminates the human error and it is wat drs use wen they have access to it as it takes out the guess work, but most drs cant afford to do thisfor their patiants so they sat they don't no an rely on blood tests which usually show FA


exactly what's happning with me at the moment, last time after 2 sets of bloods for everything from cancer to vitamin D deficiency he said just wait a few months the pains might go away. started in october last year. cheeky fucker had the gaul to tell me that if he referred me to the hospital they'd only run the same blood tests and have the same data. even though I protested and said he was no specialist in the area he wouldn't refer me ffs. duty of care, my fuckin arse. all about the £


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 2time your a fucking sr junkie nowdays m8 lol nice looking hash tho.


haha rude not to pal, certainly aint gona smoke the shite that comes over here if i can get this kind of stuff thrown threw my door the day after ordering ... lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> haha rude not to pal, certainly aint gona smoke the shite that comes over here if i can get this kind of stuff thrown threw my door the day after ordering ... lol


exactly m8, just makes me lol when i think back to your early sr questions etc now ya a monster lololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

evenin sambo. them blueberries looked nice other day, meant to mention it but forgot.


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin sambo. them blueberries looked nice other day, meant to mention it but forgot.


howdy m8

yeah they looked the part and smoke aint too sad either very airy tho don, the pics looked alot better than the weight on the scales lol oh well all gone now anyway.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> point being if u see a dr ...any dr u r getting opinion albeit highly educated and informed, but if u use objective scientific data from imaging then surely this eliminates the human error and it is wat drs use wen they have access to it as it takes out the guess work, but most drs cant afford to do thisfor their patiants so they sat they don't no an rely on blood tests which usually show FA


im a dr and here's my medicine.... View attachment 2677626View attachment 2677627View attachment 2677630which eventually turns into this


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

just had word from my mate that his came threw today aswel, i ordered him some greenary and am about to nip down to grab my sample off him. happy dayz

still havent ordered abroad tho mate, i think international packages coming here would defo go through a different sorting process rather than domestic UK packages coming in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy m8
> 
> yeah they looked the part and smoke aint too sad either very airy tho don, the pics looked alot better than the weight on the scales lol oh well all gone now anyway.


goes almost as fast as the cash eh. missus is pissing herself laughin at me cos i've split the old two cool hoods apart stuck a cfl in and went to test it. the only spare kettle lead is plugged into the fucking pc so i'll be signing off for a bit ffs lol. the kettles on a bloody normal cord.


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

anyone reccomend a good cheapish weed vendor on sr or bmr, needin to sort what i didnt do last fortnight, and get some 25saks put out for the dough...


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone reccomend a good cheapish weed vendor on sr or bmr, needin to sort what i didnt do last fortnight, and get some 25saks put out for the dough...


depends what you want....trava has some pollen for £150oz mrcronk has some green at £60 a q suppose you get what you pay for though both on the road aswell


----------



## iiKode (May 29, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> depends what you want....trava has some pollen for £150oz mrcronk has some green at £60 a q suppose you get what you pay for though both on the road aswell


aye mr cronk, been lokin at his half o's for 105, an that, anyone got decent weed lyke that, which strain is the best?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aye mr cronk, been lokin at his half o's for 105, an that, anyone got decent weed lyke that, which strain is the best?


never got anything of mrcronk was gona order b4 but all my favourite uk vendors dont have any listings up atm....try a little sample first then if its any good buy the half


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> Is it safe to compost non-organic cat litter and use it in mj?


the white stuff doesnt compost down , the gray stuff is lime so will make your compost useless for most plants , cannabis will hate you for it


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was staggered to be told that the nurses and in fact all staff have to pay for their own parking. even the nhs is being run ( badly) as a business now. schools are the same. they should get branson in to sort em.


fuckin cruel , mac millan nurses are running a petition to stop all parking charges and good luck to them , charging the sick or needy is a piss take and its not like the hospital get the fuckin money , its ncp

but yeah its test after test after test , the docs informed us already the next 3 test are more than likely to show nothing and its something she needs to live with , i liked his honesty , i didnt like the lack of action , i dont blame the doc at all


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> depends what you want....trava has some pollen for £150oz mrcronk has some green at £60 a q suppose you get what you pay for though both on the road aswell


ill really piss you off now 

my pollen goes out the door at 60`s on the oz


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ill really piss you off now
> 
> my pollen goes out the door at 60`s on the oz


£300 for 9 here... for clean soap or £325 for (they call it pollen) I call it slate. I bought the soap and glad I did.


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

what a boring match , well done roi


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> what a boring match , well done roi


worthy of their draw for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuckin cruel , mac millan nurses are running a petition to stop all parking charges and good luck to them , charging the sick or needy is a piss take and its not like the hospital get the fuckin money , its ncp
> 
> but yeah its test after test after test , the docs informed us already the next 3 test are more than likely to show nothing and its something she needs to live with , i liked his honesty , i didnt like the lack of action , i dont blame the doc at all


Didn't know it was all ncp. Ffs that's fuckin shitty my gf's bro has to pay n his is the disabled spot. Heartless fuckers.

Hope your missus gets to the bottom of it. Not knowing sucks.


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> £300 for 9 here... for clean soap or £325 for (they call it pollen) I call it slate. I bought the soap and glad I did.





its keif or you may know it as shake , nowt but what falls through the screen , nothing added and maybe 20 times stronger than soap , i do add a bit of iso to bond it but that evaporates off


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

It would be nice to fuck sr off & form our own little circle , I know my price would be a lot less !


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> Well the ph of my soil/compost mixture is a 6.5, which is good. Will it harm or help the plants, as far as chemical composition?


it wont be after that , it will be more likely to have a ph of 9+ , will it effect ? fuck yeah , 


this is what happens at 8.4 when some fucktard without a brain manages to water his plants with the wrong stuff , yep me ,,,, its recovered now but only after a good flush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

What pricedoes a gram of bubble go forlocal to you guys? Mine goes at 20


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It would be nice to fuck sr off & form our own little circle , I know my price would be a lot less !


mine too...£160/£180oz of shrubbery and better merchandise pmsl....


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> Well the ph of my soil/compost mixture is a 6.5, which is good. Will it harm or help the plants, as far as chemical composition?


prolly misread the label...Bat shit rather than cat shit..also toxoplasmosis mite b a consideration not tha i no fuk a bout ti


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It would be nice to fuck sr off & form our own little circle , I know my price would be a lot less !


yeah send me all your addresses to 

[email protected]a

and ill send you a kilo of G13 for a fiver ,,,,free post 










it could work i guess but you bunch of fuckers might rock up wanting bacon sandwiches and a dip in the pool and im an antisocial bastard at the best of times , have my bacon and ill set the fuckin mrs on you , and shes ginger


----------



## indikat (May 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It would be nice to fuck sr off & form our own little circle , I know my price would be a lot less !


fukin ell Baz gr8 idea mate i am awash wiv tha stuff wats tha plan?


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yeah send me all your addresses to
> 
> [email protected]a
> 
> ...


Lol m8, I guess it would be just a s/Wales thing for me, meet up , no addresses then !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin ell Baz gr8 idea mate i am awash wiv tha stuff wats tha plan?


we'll form our own lil crop circle hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone reccomend a good cheapish weed vendor on sr or bmr, needin to sort what i didnt do last fortnight, and get some 25saks put out for the dough...


mrcronk aint worth a wank dont waste ya money kode


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin ell Baz gr8 idea mate i am awash wiv tha stuff wats tha plan?


Lol, I was just thinking of how we could help each other out between grows & at dry times , I'm only into green , not talking keys of coke or owt lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> we'll form our own lil crop circle hahaha


Well there's the name "Crop Circle" tidy m8 !


----------



## moggggys (May 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol m8, I guess it would be just a s/Wales thing for me, meet up , no addresses then !


that would and does work , used to happen on dr chronics site back in the day , people would bitch and moan until it was worked out roughly the middle distance between peps and they would rock up and exchange , you would think there would be trouble but most time they had a great time swopping clones etc etc , it used to work great


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VWZZ3MJbXM4]http://youtu.be/VWZZ3MJbXM4[/video]

SO,
just got in and im fucked, got the new motor 2002 pug 206,, 5 door only a 1200 but it moves, t&t till jan insured for the next few weeks, so alls gravy, just waiting on new licence thru door and il have done my resit by august

fucking hell went for a quote, they ranged from 2k to 11.9k!! WTF!!!

by simply changing my address to my home down i saved nrly 1.6k,, fucking nuts, so its all going in the mothers addres fo sure fools!

how is everybody anwyays, i havent been gracing u with my presence so cummon bitches sup!?>

and u know wen im thru my test again il be making home vistis



DrOfWelshMagic said:


> mine too...£160/£180oz of shrubbery and better merchandise pmsl....


lol really? i could make a seleling site right now but the whole point is annonnnymitty hence y sr is sr and only on TOR,

yeh we'll do paypal with payment protection aye?

u seen the ebay style seed site? seedbay? sum mad strains


https://www.seedbay.com/index.php

USERNAME---UKGROWERS
PASSWORD---CANNABIS


YES IN CAPs


----------



## newuserlol (May 29, 2013)

your Q was sent special today bitch, try and be awake before 1pm u lazy cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your Q was sent special today bitch, try and be awake before 1pm u lazy cunt


 wait.... u actually sent sumthing what was owed? 
O
M
F
G

well thats progress!! lkmao

anwyays jan this insurance quotes, and these is te good cheap ones,, 3rd party ONLY.






anwyays sambo how is my big bald fairy princess?

[video=youtube;MmZd5tDW0r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmZd5tDW0r8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol m8, I guess it would be just a s/Wales thing for me, meet up , no addresses then !


must be a south wales thing m8... 
I met a guy on here thru enquiring about the cup in the dam (why I joined originally tbh) and weeks later, im smoking with him in easy times coffee shop in the dam. been in touch ever since and we are going back this july to catch a game of footy and sample the hagues coffee shops, 2 days there then 2 days in the dam, seeing as we're so close to the place n all... hee hee think im gonna try the hash n oils/full melts this time as their weed just don't do it for me. any tips lads???


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 29, 2013)

inbox me plz as these pages go by so fast sometimes its hard to keep up even tho im subbed lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> inbox me plz as these pages go by so fast sometimes its hard to keep up even tho im subbed lol


 id ask again tomorrow afternoon pal,, very late kinda now and ther all boring bastads in bed!

night


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id ask again tomorrow afternoon pal,, very late kinda now and ther all boring bastads in bed!
> 
> night[/QUOTE
> Lol r u joining the circle Ice ?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

whats the crack troops.oh iv got updates for my journal to put up!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

I think a few off us all together and make the bam best how 2 grow vids?any thoughts,mr greens past it now,time for a new one?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your Q was sent special today bitch, try and be awake before 1pm u lazy cunt


wheres mine samboill just have a g tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> wheres mine samboill just have a g tho lol


all gone now drg, i aint even got a joint to smoke meself, 12oz = a new pair of air max for me and that was it lol oh well on with the next.

i gotta stop taking so many zoplicone whilst drinking, wake up and havent a fucking clue whats gone on the night before not that very much ever does happen in my uneventful life but it would be nice to remember a little lol


----------



## pon (May 30, 2013)

Morning THCers. my mates wordpress website got hacked & they put up a warning audio about a cyber attack on 20th June! the audio said they were islam freedom fighters or somat! I had to wipe all the files & start again as they did such a good job 
Came accross this while searching for an easy fix.
http://cyberinsecure.com/microsoft-windows-got-backdoors-for-nsa/
Think i might get a mac


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2013)

morning all, thought id chuck this up for a laugh.... 

[h=2]Microsoft Windows Got Backdoors For NSA[/h] Computer security specialists have been aware for two years that unusual features are contained inside a standard Windows software &#8220;driver&#8221; used for security and encryption functions. The driver, called ADVAPI.DLL, enables and controls a range of security functions. If you use Windows, you will find it in the C:Windowssystem directory of your computer.
ADVAPI.DLL works closely with Microsoft Internet Explorer, but will only run cryptographic functions that the US governments allows Microsoft to export. That information is bad enough news, from a European point of view. Now, it turns out that ADVAPI will run special programs inserted and controlled by NSA. As yet, no-one knows what these programs are, or what they do.
Recently, Microsoft programmers mistake has revealed that special access codes prepared by the US National Security Agency have been secretly built into Windows. The NSA access system is built into every version of the Windows operating system now in use, except early releases of Windows 95 (and its predecessors).
The result of having the secret key inside your Windows operating system is that it is tremendously easier for the NSA to load unauthorized security services on all copies of Microsoft Windows, and once these security services are loaded, they can effectively compromise your entire operating system. The NSA key is contained inside all versions of Windows from Windows 95 OSR2 onwards.
The first discovery of the new NSA access system was made two years ago by British researcher Dr Nicko van Someren. But it was only a few weeks ago when a second researcher rediscovered the access system. With it, he found the evidence linking it to NSA.

Two weeks ago, a US security company came up with conclusive evidence that the second key belongs to NSA. Like Dr van Someren, Andrew Fernandez, chief scientist with Cryptonym of Morrisville, North Carolina, had been probing the presence and significance of the two keys. Then he checked the latest Service Pack release for Windows NT4, Service Pack 5. He found that Microsoft&#8217;s developers had failed to remove or &#8220;strip&#8221; the debugging symbols used to test this software before they released it. Inside the code were the labels for the two keys. One was called &#8220;KEY&#8221;. The other was called &#8220;NSAKEY&#8221;.
According to those present at the conference held in Santa Barbara during this report, Windows developers attending the conference did not deny that the &#8220;NSA&#8221; key was built into their software. But they refused to talk about what the key did, or why it had been put there without users&#8217; knowledge.
Microsoft&#8217;s top crypto programmers were astonished to learn that the version of ADVAPI.DLL shipping with Windows 2000 contains not two, but three keys. Brian LaMachia, head of CAPI development at Microsoft was &#8220;stunned&#8221; to learn of these discoveries, by outsiders. The latest discovery by Dr van Someren is based on advanced search methods which test and report on the &#8220;entropy&#8221; of programming code. Within the Microsoft organisation, access to Windows source code is said to be highly compartmentalized, making it easy for modifications to be inserted without the knowledge of even the respective product managers.
Researchers are divided about whether the NSA key could be intended to let US government users of Windows run classified cryptosystems on their machines or whether it is intended to open up anyone&#8217;s and everyone&#8217;s Windows computer to intelligence gathering techniques deployed by NSA&#8217;s burgeoning corps of &#8220;information warriors&#8221;.
The good thing is that NSA key inside CAPI can be replaced by your own key, and used to sign cryptographic security modules from overseas or unauthorized third parties, unapproved by Microsoft or the NSA. This is exactly what the US government has been trying to prevent. A demonstration &#8220;how to do it&#8221; program that replaces the NSA key can be found on Cryptonym&#8217;s website.
According to one leading US cryptographer, the IT world should be thankful that the subversion of Windows by NSA has come to light before the arrival of CPUs that handles encrypted instruction sets. These would make the type of discoveries made this month impossible. &#8220;Had the next-generation CPU&#8217;s with encrypted instruction sets already been deployed, we would have never found out about NSAKEY.&#8221;


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2013)

Oh my god. I've just had a peek at the prices for the ps4 and xbox one on amazon. I assume those prices must be dropping by a huge amoun2t come release, if not anyone who actually buys one is actually without the need for a debate, a fucking retard. First it's £600 for the console, then it's £90 for a game and £90 for a second controller. WTF??


----------



## pon (May 30, 2013)

I just fuckin said that!


Saerimmner said:


> morning all, thought id chuck this up for a laugh....
> 
> *Microsoft Windows Got Backdoors For NSA*
> 
> ...


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2677785
> 
> its keif or you may know it as shake , nowt but what falls through the screen , nothing added and maybe 20 times stronger than soap , i do add a bit of iso to bond it but that evaporates off
> 
> View attachment 2677786View attachment 2677787


60 an oz mate? ill take 1 and a half off ya then...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> catches the back end a coupla times but the imprezza s lookin gud


[video=youtube;LuDN2bCIyus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=LuDN2bCIyus[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> What pricedoes a gram of bubble go forlocal to you guys? Mine goes at 20


hahaha i dont even think anyone round my way knows what bubble hash is lol its NEVER been around here as far as im aware, best i can get if im buying is some nice Cheese/Blue cheese/lemon haze 2g for a score or £65 a Q, apart from that its only soap bar or shitty chinky bud around these parts, thats why i grow my own, would be good to get to know some other scottish growers and maybe we cud do some trades,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all gone now drg, i aint even got a joint to smoke meself, 12oz = a new pair of air max for me and that was it lol oh well on with the next.
> i gotta stop taking so many zoplicone whilst drinking, wake up and havent a fucking clue whats gone on the night before not that very much ever does happen in my uneventful life but it would be nice to remember a little lol


switch to amytrips man much easier to come off the zops and they much cheaper too. same nights kip but you don't get the bandy drunk bouncin about feeling.


tip top toker said:


> Oh my god. I've just had a peek at the prices for the ps4 and xbox one on amazon. I assume those prices must be dropping by a huge amoun2t come release, if not anyone who actually buys one is actually without the need for a debate, a fucking retard. First it's £600 for the console, then it's £90 for a game and £90 for a second controller. WTF??


i'm not getting either. neither one has impressed me so far. going to wait for E3 and see what's what but i'll probably go through the back catalogue of games i refused to pay full price for new on the current xbox and be more than happy for a year or two til the new ones come down in price for crimbo or the jan sales. 


Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha i dont even think anyone round my way knows what bubble hash is lol its NEVER been around here as far as im aware, best i can get if im buying is some nice Cheese/Blue cheese/lemon haze 2g for a score or £65 a Q, apart from that its only soap bar or shitty chinky bud around these parts, thats why i grow my own, would be good to get to know some other scottish growers and maybe we cud do some trades,


there's plenty of yas to get a good haha 'crop circle' formed as baz would say. lmao at not knowing what bubble hash is...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Taken a few days ago.....

'Grape Kush x Psycho'


Smaller 'Two Toke Killer'.


Bigger 'Two Toke Killer'


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Taken just now @ 21 days 12/12 lights off.

Smaller 'Two Toke Killer'.


Bigger 'Two Toke Killer'.




The 'Grape Kush x Psycho' that got sprayed still isn't showing pistils yet so I didn't bother taking a pic.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 30, 2013)

Alright shit heads how are we all?? So yorkie are all these sprayed with the tria?? I'm at day 29 from seed now there coming along nicely


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Oh my god. I've just had a peek at the prices for the ps4 and xbox one on amazon. I assume those prices must be dropping by a huge amoun2t come release, if not anyone who actually buys one is actually without the need for a debate, a fucking retard. First it's £600 for the console, then it's £90 for a game and £90 for a second controller. WTF??


Not sure about the games and controllers but I know the Xbox One will be £400 and then cheaper if you buy it with a subscription to live.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So yorkie are all these sprayed with the tria??


No mate just the 'Grape Kush x Psycho'.


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

Mine are lookin nasty tbh, droopin all over the place, well gettin 6L pots and another 20sak of soil tomorrow so ill repot, and sorry saerimmner man, think am just gonna go with the 600 sorry to fuck about man, hopefully al get you a bit of green anyway, just remind me about it when am poppin bud pics up...

guy at the shop said plants will droop when they are in too small a container, so 6L till i get the 600 then a week with that and am flippin, fuck know when that is now...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

looking grand yorkie lad maybe a little hungry for N though. going to be some fucking trees when they finish. how much roof space you got?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking grand yorkie lad maybe a little hungry for N though. going to be some fucking trees when they finish. how much roof space you got?


Aye it's a mix of the way the flash hits the leaves and a little N hungry, they're getting a good feed today when the lights come on.

I've about 2 feet of space above the bigger one but it isn't stretching really due to me cutting the tip out and the supercrop (3 places) you advised the week before flipping.

There's plenty of space left above the smaller one left natural so no danger there.

It's defo going to be a squeeze when they start packing on the weight though, I'm thinking about getting that double tent now I get my first pay from the new job tomorrow and finishing them in that before it gets too late.

It's the Grape Kush x Psycho that's taking the space to be honest, if I ditched that then the tent is actually a perfect size for the 'Two Tokes' to finish in even if they turn beasty.

I may end up having to build an extension on the side if I don't get the bigger tent yet, lol.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

Full meltio 75mu.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

yeah not major in the least. should be ample, they'll be well through their stretch by then. designs on a double tent op eh.... ooooh you not telling the missus or what? mine would go batshit lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

DST said:


> Full meltio 75mu.


hahahh fuckin quality.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah not major in the least. should be ample, they'll be well through their stretch by then. designs on a double tent op eh.... ooooh you not telling the missus or what? mine would go batshit lol.


Oh she's well aware of the double tent, as long as I keep my count within the 9 she's not fussed.

In fact we've been on about this double tent Tria scrog for ages Don, don't tell me your seive for brains has forgotten those snips!? lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

Don, yorky or anyone about these BB testers i got,

i only got the one grow tent so with 8 regs, whats the best way to go about getting all females and males showing sex and seperated and then being able to carry on vegging the females while the males are thrown.

do i just plant them all, keep the light on 18/6 for a week or 2 , flip to 12/12 hope they show in around the same time then throw the males and carry on vegging the females? would this be the way?

i always just grown from fem seed..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Don, yorky or anyone about these BB testers i got,
> 
> i only got the one grow tent so with 8 regs, whats the best way to go about getting all females and males showing sex and seperated and then being able to carry on vegging the females while the males are thrown.
> 
> ...


Chuck em all in on 18/6 then just wait and see what you get, you can veg em both together for as long as you like and can usually tell both sexes after about 3 weeks under at least a 400w bulb. 

The problems only come once you flip 12/12 with males and females together.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

pretty much what u said 2time, ive only sexed plants a few times fuck that lol vegged them up for a while then flipped and kept a eye out for male-female signs, pretty shore tho a plant will show enough signs of sex with just a decent veg so could veg them up properly see most ya fems then flip but would still need to keep an eye on em.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

Males tend to be taller, and tend to show sex quicker......just saying likes


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

right thanks chaps, no 12/12.

i normally start all my beans in small pots then transplant to finals ( 10 - 11L) after a week or 2, as i know they all females. so with these 8 i'll start them all in 1L pots and hope thats enough root space to get me to the sex showing part.

will be keeping an eye out for stretchy ones , thanks dst.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

i member a few years ago, dropping something off to some1 and the bloke who i no well enough said he had been growing himself and would i have a quick look n see what i thought kinda thing, he had 2 under a 400/600 dunno exactly but 1 was a total male lol the fucking thing was huge and so many pollen sacks all over it, it did kinda look like bud lol next to it was a female with enough seeds in the buds to put attitude out of business, he was a little pissed off when i explained what had happend lolol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Don, yorky or anyone about these BB testers i got,
> 
> i only got the one grow tent so with 8 regs, whats the best way to go about getting all females and males showing sex and seperated and then being able to carry on vegging the females while the males are thrown.
> 
> ...


if you have the equipment, i would clone each plant and flower the clones, the mothers can then be sexed without being put into flower, plus they'll still be vegging while the clones root and show sex.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

ps. if going down the clone road, be diligent with the labelling.. i once ended up with a tent full of cheese when it should have been white rhino. lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> if you have the equipment


i do actually have the smaller 250w dr, just not the space mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

So I decided to conduct a little experiment, I took a few clones from 4 different plants (3 strains) and dropped them into my fogponic cloner.

The cloner then chucked in the corner of my spare room with no light source other than the fact that the door to the room is open.

They've been sat there for about a month now with no water/feed/PH change (the PH has risen to 7.1) just to see how long they would last or even if they would root at all.

This is what they look like now.....

 

.....most are dead and none have roots but look just how hardy and strong the 2 bigger 'Two Toke Killer' cuts are that's left!

Just as healthy as the day I put them in!

They're going under a light later to save em.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i do actually have the smaller 250w dr, just not the space mate.


ah right, by equipment kinda meant clonex, rooting compound, rockwool cubes, etc. but yeah, no space will fk u up every time. had a bad case of it in my ww x bb grow... tampin. good luck with these anyway buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh she's well aware of the double tent, as long as I keep my count within the 9 she's not fussed.
> 
> In fact we've been on about this double tent Tria scrog for ages Don, don't tell me your seive for brains has forgotten those snips!? lol


dude i don't remember what i had for dinner yesterday. my short term is FUBAR. and to be honest there's a fuck load of people on to me for snips here there and everywhere. fuck me i sent a thank you pm to the wrong person instead of pukka for the taste he sent recently. so do remind me haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I decided to conduct a little experiment, I took a few clones from 4 different plants (3 strains) and dropped them into my fogponic cloner.
> 
> The cloner then chucked in the corner of my spare room with no light source other than the fact that the door to the room is open.
> 
> ...


and then there were two....... toke killers


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

been trying to post an update to my journal, just cant put the bong down long enough to do it. typin this one hand n suckin hard on me  choo choo Thomas!!!!!!! Ah that's better!! 2 handed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i don't remember what i had for dinner yesterday. my short term is FUBAR. and to be honest there's a fuck load of people on to me for snips here there and everywhere. fuck me i sent a thank you pm to the wrong person instead of pukka for the taste he sent recently. so do remind me haha


One of each Dog (the original and yours) for the 'in association with' Tria SCROG and a Psycho for me.......

I'm not the type of guy to pester but it looks like I might have to make an exception in your case mate, weekly memory jogs it is then lol!

And that actually reminds me, I'm still waiting on my 'Anasthesia' beans from the U.S. I bet he's forgotten to post those!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

i'm writing it down now!!!! fuck... sorry man. I'll have a look at the prop tonight n see what's ready to fly i think a dog and psycho for sure the other dog might come unrooted if that's cool?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

the not so permanent marker on the fog prop still has a few numbers next to the holes  I've got what's in numbered but not sure which hole is which. heh heh it was a mistake honey


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2013)

Evening fuckers any of yous get a decent pheno of that NL x bigbud fem freebie that was gettin give out? Just noticed I got 1 thinkin I might sling it in we this next run..


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> ah right, by equipment kinda meant clonex, rooting compound, rockwool cubes, etc. but yeah, no space will fk u up every time. had a bad case of it in my ww x bb grow... tampin. good luck with these anyway buddy.


root the clones in the vegging leave them in the veg tent for 12 hours a day then put them in a dark closet or summit so ur makin 12/12, piss take but not to anoyying aslong as u remember to put em in the dark every night.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evening fuckers any of yous get a decent pheno of that NL x bigbud fem freebie that was gettin give out? Just noticed I got 1 thinkin I might sling it in we this next run..


keep a close watch for herming mate. anything with BB in the title seems to be unstable from what i have grown, read and seen bar a few exceptions


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evening fuckers any of yous get a decent pheno of that NL x bigbud fem freebie that was gettin give out? Just noticed I got 1 thinkin I might sling it in we this next run..


no freebies but i'm growing a pack of 3 feminized nl x bb from world of seeds now.
only one of them looked a bit mutated very early on but she has bounced right back and is now one of the nicer looking ones. ps all tits and vag from these aswell 

and thanks doc, they are things i could grab easily enough but yeah with the limited space i'll just have to grow out any females and hope for good things.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

here they are last night just into the half way point flowering 4 weeks couple days. hoping for fatness in the coming weeks ! blue lemon thai is front left, 10 -14 week strain and is looking good, not as much frost and development yet.

View attachment 2678661


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> root the clones in the vegging leave them in the veg tent for 12 hours a day then put them in a dark closet or summit so ur makin 12/12, piss take but not to anoyying aslong as u remember to put em in the dark every night.


in a perfect world mate, two separate rooms/tents. would work as you say but yeah, mega pain in the arse. i have a clone/veg tent (dp90) its small but works. then a dr120 for flowering (after a week or 2 vegging in it). my girls usually have about 6-8 weeks vegging, plus the (+/- a day) 2 weeks to root so 10 weeks.... the time it takes to flower and dry their mothers. then they replace them after being cloned themselves.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2013)

30 beans just ordered! shits on a roll


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

ive just started the journal for my next grow, in my sig. im not starting a new thread or journal, its same strain, Belladonna with one White Widow in there too so just continuing on the same one. first pics are of the dr 90 etc.


----------



## pon (May 30, 2013)

A touch of autumn in a bucket o shite
Think Different (everyone on autoflowernetwork are pulling 300g + off these in 70 - 100 days)


Rag 'ead Ryder


Chunky


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-165884/Blunkett-defends-new-cannabis-law.html

yasss


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

buds on that TD looks real nice pon


----------



## pon (May 30, 2013)

AWESOME 


iiKode said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-165884/Blunkett-defends-new-cannabis-law.html
> 
> yasss


----------



## pon (May 30, 2013)

You know it - I wish you could see them


The2TimEr said:


> buds on that TD looks real nice pon


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

delete some of your inbox 2time you carnt accept new mails cause its full.


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

pon said:


> AWESOME


fuck me they just changed it to class b a few year ago, but at least im no goin in the cells for havin personal, hopefully if u get caught with an o then maybe get off with a caution :]


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

sorry man , done it.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

pon said:


> A touch of autumn in a bucket o shite
> Think Different (everyone on autoflowernetwork are pulling 300g + off these in 70 - 100 days)
> View attachment 2678670
> 
> ...


i wont say i told you so..... but i ....... never mind, said i wouldn't say it... looking fkn awesome dude. RESPECT!!!


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

if they do reclassify it back to class C then i reckon prices on the street will lower a little, will be alot of small growers thinking fuck it and upsizing i no i certainly will lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

hahahah when has the price of weed ever come down.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-165884/Blunkett-defends-new-cannabis-law.html
> 
> yasss


class c class b class c wtf are these idiots up to? they don't know their arse from their fucking elbow... Government??? fucking JOKE!!! QUOTE ME!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah when has the price of weed ever come down.


for me, since i started growing it.. hahaha


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if they do reclassify it back to class C then i reckon prices on the street will lower a little, will be alot of small growers thinking fuck it and upsizing i no i certainly will lol


maybe for you, but up here i dont think it will change, if you get caught with kilos ur still goin away, not as long as you would now, but still same kinda risk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

if yours aint free Dr your missing the trick


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> class c class b class c wtf are these idiots up to? they don't know their arse from their fucking elbow... Government??? fucking JOKE!!! QUOTE ME!


They relized that buy lowering the class again it will hopefully lower the price, and stop all the trafficking, and kind of sort out the criminal gangs, or at least hit them. They got the idea off of america, so first time in my life am thankfull for the yanks...


they must av come up here to try an get a sack, 25 quid for 1.2g, they were shocked and are wanting less money in the buisness, so they can get fat sacks for cheap when they arnt up in their tower with their government gardens hahaha


----------



## pon (May 30, 2013)

There ya go quoted ya


DrOfWelshMagic said:


> class c class b class c wtf are these idiots up to? they don't know their arse from their fucking elbow... Government??? fucking JOKE!!! QUOTE ME!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if yours aint free Dr your missing the trick


seeds, soil, leccy, rockwool, mimimal costs but yeah, almost free and totally so if i decided to let one of my medicine bags go for a few bucks innit? wink wink


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

pon said:


> there ya go quoted ya


aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

let's not jump the gun just yet, they might not be in power by the time this change comes to be. could just be politically motivated guff. remember cleggy n the tuition fees. 

hope to fuck it's not like obv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> seeds, soil, leccy, rockwool, mimimal costs but yeah, almost free and totally so if i decided to let one of my medicine bags go for a few bucks innit? wink wink



we don't condone that sort of thing here........ BAAAAAAAhahhaaaHAHHAHAHAaaaa breathe HAHAAAAAHHhhaahahaaaa


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we don't condone that sort of thing here........ BAAAAAAAhahhaaaHAHHAHAHAaaaa breathe HAHAAAAAHHhhaahahaaaa


Sorry, my mistake, forgot to highlight the *IF*


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

accidentally found it lookin for how many plants u can have befroe ur called commercial, was like openin my hashbox and finding a lost oz in there :]


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> seeds, soil, leccy, rockwool, mimimal costs but yeah, almost free and totally so if i decided to let one of my medicine bags go for a few bucks innit? wink wink


fuckin drug dealer 






lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

lmao everything i write about drugs is a lie & all the pictures are stolen from the interwebz


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao everything i write about drugs is a lie & all the pictures are stolen from the interwebz


I have the exact same statement in a post on here somewhere.... im sure we're all at it!!! stealing pics and pretending to know shit that is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

that's it there's only one person in the uk growing the rest of us are just bullshitting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

i think that one person is sambo mind  watch that sketchy fucker hahaha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

happy 4.25 guys..... its uk version of USA's 4.20.... ok no its not i just invented it...


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao everything i write about drugs is a lie & all the pictures are stolen from the interwebz


yeah im a member of many site, where i pretend to be a weed grower/smoker, hard gangster drug dealer, ninja warrior (only on saturdays), and im also leader of mankind on an appocalypse forum...


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think that one person is sambo mind  watch that sketchy fucker hahaha


aye, he kidnaps the chinks an makes em manage grow houses, hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

The dark underbelly......has eyes n ears everywhere mind lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 30, 2013)

How's things lads ? any of you got cuts about ? Thanks boys.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm writing it down now!!!! fuck... sorry man. I'll have a look at the prop tonight n see what's ready to fly i think a dog and psycho for sure the other dog might come unrooted if that's cool?


Don't pull yer bollocks out to get em here mate, when they're ready they're ready. 

I'm not fussed about waiting as long as you remember, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> How's things lads ? any of you got cuts about ? Thanks boys.



You can have some 'Smelly Fingerez' cuts if you want Rolla, the mother is about to get binned as she's been sat in the corner of my bathroom for fucking ages looking sad and neglected.

I picked her up and shook her over the bath earlier and about 20 leaves fell off, lol.

I can rape her for a cloner's worth and just see what comes out?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

She doesn't look too pretty but there's life in her yet.





My 2 trays of Tria sprayed Basil seedlings in the window are coming on a treat mind!


----------



## rollajoint (May 30, 2013)

What's the yeild & quality like yorkie ? I ain't been around in a while to check your grows with her . Thanks buddy .


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah when has the price of weed ever come down.


yeah i spose ya right don, but deffo think there will be a shitload more grade about if it did go back to class C



iiKode said:


> maybe for you, but up here i dont think it will change, if you get caught with kilos ur still goin away, not as long as you would now, but still same kinda risk.


depends on previous really and also ya judge on the day but, i often think getting the knock chop day and the wankers weighing it all soaking wet lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> let's not jump the gun just yet, they might not be in power by the time this change comes to be. could just be politically motivated guff. remember cleggy n the tuition fees.
> 
> hope to fuck it's not like obv


thats very true they dangled this carrot a few times over the years and then backed off.



iiKode said:


> accidentally found it lookin for how many plants u can have befroe ur called commercial, was like openin my hashbox and finding a lost oz in there :]


feb 27th i think it was the sentance guidelines said up to 27plants could still be classed as non comercial, but they only guidelines.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think that one person is sambo mind  watch that sketchy fucker hahaha


very funny donald im a good boy really just keep me away from the devil juice lol oh yeah ment to say that strain of yours that pukka just done recently very nice lovely flavour and uppy buzz, qauzytrain or sumfing like that? it was called not your remember lol



iiKode said:


> aye, he kidnaps the chinks an makes em manage grow houses, hahaha


them poor fuckers i do feel abit sorry for them 1s they literally take there passports and make em live in the bath cause plants everywhere else.


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

newuser, look at yer email you lazy git


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> What's the yeild & quality like yorkie ? I ain't been around in a while to check your grows with her . Thanks buddy .


She takes 11 weeks to finish.
She can do 10oz+ in 10L of soil after about 3-4 weeks veg under a good light if you look after her, I vegged mine for 6 weeks but I'd taken a cloner full off her mid way through.
All sativa in effect with absolutely no body to her at all, it's a marmite kind of thing but she's certainly no slouch.
The bud goes deep purple and has pink trichomes if flowered colder, she smells like cherry cream soda.


I think she's taken a permanent stall in Don's stable, he loves it.




10 week popcorn.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

i already replied you white farmer hating git lol 

i mailed you this morning after i got back from the post office


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Fuck me I forgot the money shots!


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

probably should've checked again before sending that lol
you inbred pill munching liquor fiend 





newuserlol said:


> i already replied you white farmer hating git lol
> 
> i mailed you this morning after i got back from the post office


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Time to bust out the Crabbies.


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

filthy cunts

[video=youtube;CRbBu8nkjRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRbBu8nkjRk[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> filthy cunts
> 
> [video=youtube;CRbBu8nkjRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRbBu8nkjRk[/video]


We were on about this the other day.

They don't even get 1% so fuck em.


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

"This" or FLIR, cos this ain't FLIR.. as they say.



The Yorkshireman said:


> We were on about this the other day.
> 
> They don't even get 1% so fuck em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> "This" or FLIR, cos this ain't FLIR.. as they say.


Looks like FLIR to me.


----------



## indikat (May 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck me they just changed it to class b a few year ago, but at least im no goin in the cells for havin personal, hopefully if u get caught with an o then maybe get off with a caution :]


an a key ha?


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

Can't use flir in broad daylight. Or you can but not very well
or so I thought.. Could be wrong or could just be a newer version of flir I guess



The Yorkshireman said:


> Looks like FLIR to me.


----------



## indikat (May 30, 2013)

@ Sambo "yeah i spose ya right don, but deffo think there will be a shitload more grade about if it did go back to class C"
I think it mite go yhe other way, more peeps feel confident to start growing....more badly grown immature shit from noobs?


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

depends on previous really and also ya judge on the day but, i often think getting the knock chop day and the wankers weighing it all soaking wet lol







feb 27th i think it was the sentance guidelines said up to 27plants could still be classed as non comercial, but they only guidelines.





them poor fuckers i do feel abit sorry for them 1s they literally take there passports and make em live in the bath cause plants everywhere else.[/QUOTE]
fuck aye, get em livin out in the garden mate, no need for wastin precious space, bathtub = another 12 oz grown in there at least!
and aye, ffs gettin busted with an oz, but its like 8 wet, hahaha yeah man what if u got busted choppin those blueberries, its be jail for 70 oz os weed that wouls seriously fuck them, dunno how you would explain from ur word that it was nly gonna dry out to 10 oz or so, cuz they wil obv listen to a 'criminal'


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> Can't use flir in broad daylight. Or you can but not very well


Yes you can, it detects heat radiation.

Think about it.


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

Yeah you're right, thought it only worked at night for some reason doh



The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes you can, it detects heat radiation.
> 
> Think about it.


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

lookin better after raising the light and givin them a drink, every 2 days now i have to water, ill be repottin into 5L's on saturday with the allmix, cuz they been droopy as fuck, lookin alot better than last night though this hot weather is makin the heat fgo 30+, but am keepin the door open to keep it around 28


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't pull yer bollocks out to get em here mate, when they're ready they're ready.
> I'm not fussed about waiting as long as you remember, lol.


TBH it's my own fault they've probably got 8 inch roots hanging in the dwc prop. i'm away to pot them up so i'll shout with the results in an hour or so.


newuserlol said:


> yeah i spose ya right don, but deffo think there will be a shitload more grade about if it did go back to class C
> thats very true they dangled this carrot a few times over the years and then backed off.
> very funny donald im a good boy really just keep me away from the devil juice lol oh yeah ment to say that strain of yours that pukka just done recently very nice lovely flavour and uppy buzz, qauzytrain or sumfing like that? it was called not your remember lol


i'm on the fence i think there'll be a lot more numpties being too blatant and getting nicked and there'll be more grade about cos the sensible guys will up the ante. either way grade will always cost more. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> She takes 11 weeks to finish.
> She can do 10oz+ in 10L of soil after about 3-4 weeks veg under a good light if you look after her, I vegged mine for 6 weeks but I'd taken a cloner full off her mid way through.
> All sativa in effect with absolutely no body to her at all, it's a marmite kind of thing but she's certainly no slouch.
> The bud goes deep purple and has pink trichomes if flowered colder, she smells like cherry cream soda.
> ...


bang on fella i do love the sativa buzz. rocks me. i'm currently underfeeding her in dwc as i've no idea what i'm doing with it tbh. just upped the feeds and the deficiencies are backing off and she's shooting like a goodun so hopefully i'll pull her round.

get this though, even in the warm temps shes gone purple in the dwc!? mmmm cherry cream soda, i've about a half henry left i'm going to have a bubble while i pot on 


indikat said:


> @ Sambo "yeah i spose ya right don, but deffo think there will be a shitload more grade about if it did go back to class C"
> I think it mite go yhe other way, more peeps feel confident to start growing....more badly grown immature shit from noobs?


bit of column a and b if you ask me. it yoyo'd last time and they upped it again as folks were blatantly toking dobs left right n centre. i reckon plod couldn't give a fuck about low level and i def think there's been a lot of political news lately trying to keep the useless fuckwits in charge at the moment in for a second bat. either way i'm growing and you lot are, nowts going to change that.


----------



## indikat (May 30, 2013)

this Bunket geeza mus like a bit o puff always looks a bit wasted ta me, they really cant make ther minds up wivout the yanks tellin em so now its bak to class c cos all the research is makin them look like cunts...if u look at the research alcohol wud b class A an mj up there wiv basil, wat makes me laff is the contention by the filth an their media mouthpieces is that cannabis is a harmful drug...links to research papers pls...you will not find a proper independent one only bs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Looks like FLIR to me.


think you've spelled FILTH wrong... 

dunno bout you lot but i know what goes over my house by the sound of the propeller. i know whats plod and local news n weather by sight and sound the rescue one's fucking bright yellow. healthy paranoia is good for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> this Bunket geeza mus like a bit o puff always looks a bit wasted ta me, they really cant make ther minds up wivout the yanks tellin em so now its bak to class c cos all the research is makin them look like cunts...if u look at the research alcohol wud b class A an mj up there wiv basil, wat makes me laff is the contention by the filth an their media mouthpieces is that cannabis is a harmful drug...links to research papers pls...you will not find a proper independent one only bs


lmfbo he's fuckin blind you plonker, nee wonder his eyes always look fucked hahahahaaaaa


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think you've spelled FILTH wrong...
> 
> dunno bout you lot but i know what goes over my house by the sound of the propeller. i know whats plod and local news n weather by sight and sound the rescue one's fucking bright yellow. healthy paranoia is good for you.


aye, i know the departure times of the helis goin over mine, i know oil rig choppers from the news, then thers the scotland polis chopper they use for farms and bikers/gta fools around here.

suppose they could use the other choppers with flir idk, but they certainly dont use the oil righgers,they are massive like 12 seater things i think, massive difference to the 2man ones.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

I'll try to take decent shots as long as it's safe for me and the plants to do so, it's getting bloody awkward.

'Two Toke Killer' @ lights on, day 22 of 12/12.....

Smaller one.






Bigger one.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 30, 2013)

stacking nicely there yorky...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> stacking nicely there yorky...


Aye they'd best just finish in the next 6 weeks cos they've to be chopped and dry for a festival, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ Sambo "yeah i spose ya right don, but deffo think there will be a shitload more grade about if it did go back to class C"
> I think it mite go yhe other way, more peeps feel confident to start growing....more badly grown immature shit from noobs?


could be right there indi, i no ill be growing a shitload more anyway and it was be qaulity as per lol and no doubt ill have to lower me prices a tad to get rid of all in 1 go that was me chain of thoughts lol

fucking hate having weed about, want it gone as soon as the fucker is dry or else i smoke it all lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

am quite suprised at this season of game of thrones, book 3 was in 2 parts and looks like this season will be 2parts aswel i thought they would have tried to cram it all in the 1 season but no way they can get it all on the next 2 episodes so season 4 will be book 3 part 2.


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

yorky aht hings a beast mate, i wuz thinkin my last een wis massive, but whooaa watch out that fucker will smoke u if ur nea carfull

roll you up in poly plastic, and blow smoke signals for the filthaa ahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

shall i talk to me fucking self then! lolol 3x7.5mg zops, half a bot and now finishing me dragon soop lol i think i qualify for some talking to 1s self!

why carnt i get a bt free wifi signal at the missus? its literally 5-6 doors away from where i am now at me own gaff and i get the free wifi signal here but of course just use the main signal, why carnt i get the fucker 30secs down the road???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Up skirt shot for the fatty lovers, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

nee spoilers!!! was well miffed this week didn't have an ep cos it's a holiday for the yanks.

yorkie, there's a psycho and one of my dogs ready lol the psycho was ridiculous actually. I've potted the older dog cut on to try encourage it along a bit. as per usual i've got a few of some things a couple of another and the odd one of something. heads been elsewhere of late.

and you say you've thinned them out already? i'd go a bit more on the bigger one especially. 


canny difference in the two dogs


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

very nice bud pics yman but why carnt i get the wifi??? help me man! LOL


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nee spoilers!!! was well miffed this week didn't have an ep cos it's a holiday for the yanks.
> 
> LOL it hard m8 to no spill ya guts when u no everything thats gonna happen and your a drunken fool lol but i been good, just suprised this season wasnt the 2 books and they are gonna go with season 4 and book 3 part 2.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> very nice bud pics yman but why carnt i get the wifi??? help me man! LOL


Tell me again what the problem is, I'm not sure I understand fully.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tell me again what the problem is, I'm not sure I understand fully.


when ur signed up with bt broadband u get a thing where u can get freewifi spots for ur use as a member,i get the signal here but obviusly dont need it i got the main signal here but few doors up to missus i carnt get it? why?


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> very nice bud pics yman but why carnt i get the wifi??? help me man! LOL


bt are shyte, when we used to be wif them we payed near 90 a month for 0.2kb torrent speed, shyte tv freeview with prerecorded, good for the first month shyte after, phone was shyte service was shyte, never got our internet sorted so we had to move to sky, we phoned about 10 times, and got told we are looking into it, that was over the course of 4 months we had to wait 15 minutes for a youtube vid, laptop got smashed and we moved to sky, never looked back since they robbed me the bastards...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when ur signed up with bt broadband u get a thing where u can get freewifi spots for ur use as a member,i get the signal here but obviusly dont need it i got the main signal here but few doors up to missus i carnt get it? why?


It sounds like that's the distance the WiFi card in the laptop will reach, or the home hub whichever way round is the weakest.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It sounds like that's the distance the WiFi card in the laptop will reach, or the home hub whichever way round is the weakest.


i dont understand tho yman bt on there packaged give u access to a million i think freewifi spots i can get it her 5-6 doors away but not at the missus?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

surprised your not talking sideways 3 zoppas and a half bottle. i'd be flat out. 

i' rather they built an epic than rushed it but the seasons are friggin short. i reckon john snows going to end up gaffer. though calisi is in with a shout. then again they bring entire new civilizations in here n there so who the fuck knows. though you do. haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nee spoilers!!! was well miffed this week didn't have an ep cos it's a holiday for the yanks.
> 
> yorkie, there's a psycho and one of my dogs ready lol the psycho was ridiculous actually. I've potted the older dog cut on to try encourage it along a bit. as per usual i've got a few of some things a couple of another and the odd one of something. heads been elsewhere of late.
> 
> ...


Look at that fucking psycho! 12/12 that bastard now and yer pulling 3oz, lol. 

Aye those Dogs do look different, and there's not much between the smokes you say?


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> surprised your not talking sideways 3 zoppas and a half bottle. i'd be flat out.
> 
> i' rather they built an epic than rushed it but the seasons are friggin short. i reckon john snows going to end up gaffer. though calisi is in with a shout. then again they bring entire new civilizations in here n there so who the fuck knows. though you do. haha


thats the thing i do m8 and so many spoilers i could be a cunt about but love the show too much too do that to some1.

them zoppies don are a very short acting benzo not like mogadon,temazepam,diazepam,clonezapam, zopps are in and very quickly.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Look at that fucking psycho! 12/12 that bastard now and yer pulling 3oz, lol.
> 
> Aye those Dogs do look different, and there's not much between the smokes you say?


maybe in strenght both will destroy even the heaviest of smokers, but your talking very different smells n fllavours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont understand tho yman bt on there packaged give u access to a million i think freewifi spots i can get it her 5-6 doors away but not at the missus?


1) Where is the BT subscription box plugged in?

2) Where does the missus live in relation to that box?

3) Where are you now in relation to that box?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> maybe in strenght both will destroy even the heaviest of smokers, but your talking very different smells n fllavours.


No mate I meant there's not much difference between the two Dog's, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

if there's owt inbetween you like metal work big vans etc sambo try getting a repeater or turn a spare wireless network hub into one and piggy back it across. that's about as uch as i can advise. nee techy me like.

aye i reckon that one will be fine in the post a couple of days haha. the two dog smokes i don't know for sure as i've not tried the older but it looks very similar to my old one silvery buds with purply leaves. it's cindys cut. my last were too strong for me to really try without spinning out i'm that much of a lightweight i loaded the bubbler before and only smoked half of it. it was wasted on me so i let it all gan


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Where is the BT subscription box plugged in?
> 
> 2) Where does the missus live in relation to that box?
> 
> 3) Where are you now in relation to that box?


it plugged in at me own place and the missus lives 7-8 doors up the road now, im here with the box at the minit.


----------



## indikat (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> could be right there indi, i no ill be growing a shitload more anyway and it was be qaulity as per lol and no doubt ill have to lower me prices a tad to get rid of all in 1 go that was me chain of thoughts lol
> 
> fucking hate having weed about, want it gone as soon as the fucker is dry or else i smoke it all lol


 oh I know that one ..ahem..9 oz plushberry..sold 1 oz..smoked vaped (stuffed) 8 no use leavin it fer the bizzies an it wasn't gettinn nocked on at 200 cos tha missus sed NO dave it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats the thing i do m8 and so many spoilers i could be a cunt about but love the show too much too do that to some1.
> 
> them zoppies don are a very short acting benzo not like mogadon,temazepam,diazepam,clonezapam, zopps are in and very quickly.


only ever taken them to kip not tried fighting it to stay awake. aye half the enjoyment of the season is guessing the end moves. much like boardwalk empire. that's fucking quality if you've not peeped it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I loaded the bubbler before and only smoked half of it. it was wasted on me so i let it all gan


Lol, poof.

Kids are chugging you under the table.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only ever taken them to kip not tried fighting it to stay awake. aye half the enjoyment of the season is guessing the end moves. much like boardwalk empire. that's fucking quality if you've not peeped it


another thing u got me started on lol i fucking love boardwalk empire season4 if out in the summer.

yeah the zopps when your drinkning just mess you up same as any other benzo.


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only ever taken them to kip not tried fighting it to stay awake. aye half the enjoyment of the season is guessing the end moves. much like boardwalk empire. that's fucking quality if you've not peeped it


Boardwalk is the bollox , loved that nasty cunt in the last series who would beat u to death if u blinked at him wrong ! , love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, poof.
> 
> Kids are chugging you under the table.


i know it's embarrassing at the boozer i just pass all together now. red aye and para, it's not being an everyday toker ne more 


newuserlol said:


> another thing u got me started on lol i fucking love boardwalk empire season4 if out in the summer.
> 
> yeah the zopps when your drinkning just mess you up same as any other benzo.


me too chalky white is mint. but then again so is nochy thompson, everything buscemi touches is gold. 

reet i'm away to the pit. early gym afore graft


----------



## iiKode (May 30, 2013)

30 days till dexter starts up, that a real show fer yall


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Boardwalk is the bollox , loved that nasty cunt in the last series who would beat u to death if u blinked at him wrong ! , love it


he soon got his throat cut end of season hay baz.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 30, 2013)

Check out this peng weed

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/28034925/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/worlds-oldest-marijuana-stash-totally-busted/#.UafFgcu9KSM


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 30 days till dexter starts up, that a real show fer yall


too yanky kode i tried a few timme but too american for me,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it plugged in at me own place and the missus lives 7-8 doors up the road now, im here with the box at the minit.


The hot spot you see now is the box that has your BT subscription signed to it, you can't get the signal at the missus cos either the signal is not strong enough or the laptop that you are using is not strong enough to pick it up.

I used to have BT and I could see an open zone hotspot while at home too, every hub is a hotspot for all users I think that's why there is your signal and an open zone signal but both come from your hub.


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

i get you on the amytrips don but i need 100mg+ from them to work and that sleeps me more groggy than most tabs but totally agreed sends you asleep, also they such a worldly used drug for many different reasons i would worry bout fakes from the net,


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The hot spot you see now is the box that has your BT subscription signed to it, you can't get the signal at the missus cos either the signal is not strong enough or the laptop that you are using is not strong enough to pick it up.
> 
> I used to have BT and I could see an open zone hotspot while at home too, every hub is a hotspot for all users I think.


thanks yman that makes sense.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2013)

any hotposts uve logged on in the past will still show too,, well they do on mine anwyays, they just say not in range,, im siged upto most of the free wifi in town so im sorted free net in 90% off city centre

42"panasonic lcd tv in shiney black 80 qwid? its a deal? its a steal? its the sale of the facking century!


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

my curfew is almost up, fink ill have a quick bong and a few more zops then retire to bedfordshire......


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2013)

the walking dead thats a show!


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> any hotposts uve logged on in the past will still show too,, well they do on mine anwyays, they just say not in range,, im siged upto most of the free wifi in town so im sorted free net in 90% off city centre
> 
> 42"panasonic lcd tv in shiney black 80 qwid? its a deal? its a steal? its the sale of the facking century!


you had a joint yet ya lightweight?


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> the walking dead thats a show!


starts again augaust/sept and they saked alot of staff about this last season that many thought was poor.


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

He's right that shit is turned on by default, best switch it off or some asshole will be jacking the shit out your line.



newuserlol said:


> thanks yman that makes sense.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> starts again augaust/sept and they saked alot of staff about this last season that many thought was poor.


ye man should have made it well better


----------



## newuserlol (May 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> He's right that shit is turned on by default, best switch it off or some asshole will be jacking the shit out your line.


thanks vice, and oh yeah u rude cunt lol where my replie to me mail! no love for sambo


----------



## moggggys (May 30, 2013)

have you cunts had me lighter? , i lit the fire with it at 7 and now its gone , i left the computer on , you fuckers better own up


----------



## moggggys (May 30, 2013)

there are 5 slugs 1 snail and a lizard on my front window ,,,,,,, just another day in the woods then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> starts again augaust/sept and they saked alot of staff about this last season that many thought was poor.



saked? wats that mean then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> saked? wats that mean then?


Welcome to our world!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 30, 2013)

3D printable guns, get on!


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2013)

What has my mrs snatch & my shed got in common ? its a jungle down there !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Welcome to our world!


 oh no you di'nt?


----------



## moggggys (May 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> What has my mrs snatch & my shed got in common ?


a dick goes in there from time to time ?



you did ask for that


----------



## moggggys (May 30, 2013)

joy oh fuckin joy 



just thought id read up , the brown newts are common enough however the brown monster in the middle is a great crested beastie , ohhhhhh fuckit , there protected ,,,,ummmmmmmmm


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2013)

moggggys said:


> a dick goes in there from time to time ?
> 
> 
> 
> you did ask for that


Haha, & when it does , it's always smoking !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2013)

moggggys said:


> a dick goes in there from time to time ?
> 
> 
> 
> you did ask for that


#


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2013)

moggggys said:


> joy oh fuckin joy
> 
> View attachment 2679165
> 
> just thought id read up , the brown newts are common enough however the brown monster in the middle is a great crested beastie , ohhhhhh fuckit , there protected ,,,,ummmmmmmmm


Fuck me mogs, you're like nanook of the north ! , u live in the middle of the woods or sommat ?


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> #


Lol Ice man, did u buy that tv after Ice ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol Ice man, did u buy that tv after Ice ?


 just waiting for the chick to call bak,, 42" panasonic,, 70 delivered now, knocked down been cheeky,, be great for the dining room mind


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

thought i'd just ignore it, wait a day and then reply 
who's this sambo that you speak of anyway???

thought you'd be passed out by now 




newuserlol said:


> thanks vice, and oh yeah u rude cunt lol where my replie to me mail! no love for sambo


----------



## The2TimEr (May 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> who's this sambo that you speak of anyway???


haha last time i asked that i was talkin to 2 sambo's


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

one of his many colourful personalities



The2TimEr said:


> haha last time i asked that i was talkin to 2 sambo's


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

zVice said:


> thought i'd just ignore it, wait a day and then reply
> who's this sambo that you speak of anyway???
> 
> thought you'd be passed out by now



thats the thing i had passed out by then lolol


----------



## DWR (May 31, 2013)

so anyone got some weed for me in the uk, i am currently in essex... send me a pm to help a smoker out


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it plugged in at me own place and the missus lives 7-8 doors up the road now, im here with the box at the minit.



*Build a simple and cheap Aluminum Foil Reflector for your wifi antenna ?*








YouTube has many videos that give instructions how to use basic home materials, tape, light card paper, pencil, and foil? A reflective shining material.

Then by finally using finished product, placing it and attaching it to wifi attains increasing your wifi signal power or strength by up to two to three bars, depending on location and time of day.

To increase my ZyXEL signal, we used rectangular shaped light in weight card paper material, which was the cover top, to a container of food stuff. Following a complete cleaning with water and then letting it out to air dry.

Cut two slits, top and bottom, approximately in the middle of the light card board paper. By facing the shinny, reflective side in the direction of my devices, inserted the attana-through each slit. The material was stiff-hard- enough to stand by itself.

Now the signal from my ZyXEL wifi - has been increased in power and strength - by two to three bars - evenings are best, stronger, in my case!

The YouTube videos on increasing your wifi signal inspired our creativity, insights and efforts regarding this productive issue. We've even built up our home made power outage of my wifi signal device!

So, turn on YouTube to the videos referred to above, and increase your WiFi signal power!

Rick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

DWR said:


> so anyone got some weed for me in the uk, i am currently in essex... send me a pm to help a smoker out



What do you think we are, fucking drug dealers!?


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

was that a windup sae? im still trying to work out m8 lol

i dont think im being understood, im not trying to connect to my modem at the missus a few doors up, im with BT and they have a thing called bt fon which is freewifi everywhere, now i can pick up that signal here at my flat but i obviously dont need it here, but 7-8doors up i carnt get that bt fon signal anymore?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was that a windup sae? im still trying to work out m8 lol
> 
> i dont think im being understood, im not trying to connect to my modem at the missus a few doors up, im with BT and they have a thing called bt fon which is freewifi everywhere, now i can pick up that signal here at my flat but i obviously dont need it here, but 7-8doors up i carnt get that bt fon signal anymore?


No mate as silly as it looks if you fashion a shield out of tim foil and stuff you can actually use it to direct your wi-fi into a more concentrated area( i.e. straight at your missus house), plenty of guides an shit online if ya look for em,also in the article it says something bout a youtube page theyve got explaining it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

[h=1]How to Improve Your Wi-Fi Signal Using a Soda Can in 6 Steps[/h] 


 By Drew Hendricks
 Posted 2013/03/26 @ 10:50 am
 Category Computers & Mobile, Education, Hacks, Home
 






When your life is nothing but trolling and viral videos, having a bad wi-fi connection can be incredibly irritating. Poor loading times, lost connections, and more can put a strain on your time browsing the internet. However, there are some ways to improve your Wi-Fi connection.
However, even in the most bleak situation, there are heroes, and in this case its soda cans.
If youve ever had a TV with an antenna or a radio, youve probably heard of the trick of using tin foil to improve the signal. Using a soda or beer can to improve your wi-fi signal works in a very similar way. The metal in the can and the shape of the can when cut open can focus the signal to and from your router. The only things that youll need to achieve this are a beer or soda can, a utility knife, a pair of scissors and some form of adhesive that can easily be removed like tape or adhesive putty.
[h=2]6 Steps to Better Internet[/h] *1  Clean Out the Can*
Practically any substance that is found in cans like soda, beer, juice and more can create a sticky residue on the inside of the can. This can attract bugs and make your router sticky. Before you start cutting apart the can, thoroughly rinse it out with soap and warm water. Dry the can as thoroughly as possible.
*2  Pull off the Tab*
The tab for the soda can really has no use for this project, so its best to remove it. To remove the tab, simply bend the tab back and forth until you hear it snap.
*3  Cut off the Bottom of the Can*
Grab a utility knife and carefully cut a straight, horizontal line around bottom of the can at the point where the sides of the can start sloping to create the bottom. Cut very slowly to ensure a clean cut and to avoid accidentally cutting yourself. Once the bottom is completely removed, safely dispose of it to avoid accidentally grabbing it or stepping on it.
*4  Creating the Base*
The base for your wifi extender will be the top of the can. To create the base, turn the can upside down and use your utility knife to make a cut horizontal cut that is similar to the one you made at the bottom of the can, but leaves an inch or so of metal to keep everything in one piece.
*5  Cut the Side of the Can*
Position the can so that the leftover piece of metal used to keep the base attached is opposite the location you intend to make a vertical incision in the can. Use the scissors to cut a straight line from the bottom of the can to the top. Then open the can up to create a shape similar to a satellite dish. If the can is still wet at the point, thoroughly dry the can before placing it on top of your router.
*6  Attaching the Can to Your Router*
Place the can over the antenna for your Wi-Fi connection through the hole in the base. Using tape or another easily removable adhesive such as adhesive putty, secure the can to your router. Adjust the can to maximize the signal.
Basically the can should be splayed out, creating something similar to a sail around the routers antenna. The antenna serves as a mast and the pop can helps the router function.
*You are now free to enjoy a stronger and more reliable wi-fi signal.*
​ Video Courtesy of HackCollege
[h=3]Share this:[/h]





285

More




[h=3]Like this:[/h]

Popular on MAKE

You Might Like
Related Links by Contextly




How-To: A Quick and Sturdy Wood Box



DIY Hacks & How Tos: Make a Multi-Book Secret Compartment



An Afternoon with Cliff Stoll



3D Printing a Functional Boat with Post-Consumer Milk Jugs



Faster-Than-Downwind Cart on the Market



[h=3]In the Maker Shed[/h]    [h=4]Gift Certificate[/h] 

   [h=4]Calculator Kit from Spikenzie Labs[/h] 

   [h=4]Telegraph Decoder Kit by Spikenzie Labs[/h] 

   [h=4]BrushBots[/h] 


[h=3]27 Responses to _How to Improve Your Wi-Fi Signal Using a Soda Can in 6 Steps_[/h] 






dude on March 26th, 2013 at 11:10 am said: 
Sweet. Keep in mind that many older homes will have a layer or two of lead paint somewhere in its history, so the walls act as radio signal shields. Keep a line of sight to the router for best signal in old homes.

Reply &#8595; 






Patrick on March 26th, 2013 at 2:15 pm said: 
Uhh, no. For two reasons:
1. EMF blocking ability is related to conductivity and permeability. Lead is poor at both of those things and passes EMF about as well as anything else.
2. Even if it were to be a good shielding material, the absolute amount of lead in lead paint is tiny. Lead paint contains ~ 1 mg/cm^2 lead. 1.34g/cm^3 is the density, the math nets us 8.82×10^-5 cm thickness. ~900 nm. A 900 nm thick layer is going to have to be pretty fantastic stuff to stop your wifi.

Reply &#8595; 








Albert dH on March 26th, 2013 at 7:05 pm said: 
Maybe the lead in the paint is not a problem, but I have seen wire mesh used to hold up the troweled on plaster in old homes. That stuff will attenuate RF nicely.
Many old homes are just harsh for todays high tech expectations, ungrounded knob and tube wiring, one outlet per room, horrible RF, horrible access for pulling new cable, heritage artwork painted directly on the walls, safe rooms, stone construction, and overall heritage designation. It gets so bad you cannot put up your own dish for moon bounce testing! 
Oops. sorry. Im O.K. now.

Reply &#8595; 






ka1axy on March 27th, 2013 at 11:31 am said: 
Wire mesh lath! Took me a while to figure that out at my brothers house!
The original idea is good, but poorly implemented, IMHO. What you want is a parabola in the horizontal plane (i.e.looking down), with the vertical antenna at the focus. This will give you a beam that you can steer by rotating the reflector around the antenna. I built mine by using two sheets of foamcore cut to a parabolic profile, with a couple of spacers about half the length of the antenna between them. I poked a hole at the focus and slid the antenna through. Then I took alumin_um foil and stapled it to the parabolic profile, stretching it between the two sheets of foamcore. It worked well, signal level increased noticeably.

Reply &#8595; 


_
_


_
_



[*]




Wally SirFatty on March 26th, 2013 at 11:52 am said: 
Welcome to 2002!

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Collin McGarry on March 26th, 2013 at 1:01 pm said: 
Any tips for those of us without antennas?

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Trish Hanson on March 26th, 2013 at 1:21 pm said: 
What about those with a router that doesnt have an antenna?

Reply &#8595; 







blondesareeasy on March 26th, 2013 at 1:41 pm said: 
Yeah, Ive got one of those too. Netgear 44

Reply &#8595; 








Caleb Campbell on March 26th, 2013 at 5:49 pm said: 
pull powercord thorugh the mouth of the can lid?

Reply &#8595; 


 


[*]




blondesareeasy on March 26th, 2013 at 1:40 pm said: 
Damn it, I got blood all over the place. But I can use my wifi on Catalina Island to Redondo Beach now!

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Frepa on March 26th, 2013 at 3:20 pm said: 
I have had good luck with a parabolic kitchen sieve behind the WiFi antenna, less sharp edges than with the can. Picture: http://itsacleanmachine.blogspot.com/2012/10/wifi-screen_18.html

Reply &#8595; 







Collin McGarry on March 26th, 2013 at 3:40 pm said: 
Perhaps that would work for those of us with no external antenna. IE place the router within the sieve.

Reply &#8595; 


 


[*]




Marazan on March 27th, 2013 at 12:54 am said: 
As described the can is more effective as a shield for unwanted signals from neighbours wifi and would only be effective if the router is at one side of your property. For a more effective reflector the can could be shaped into a parabola. Ive used shaped, silversided card effectively to lengthen the range of wifi and cut out interfering signals from adjacent sources. Templates are available on the intranet to assist in gaining the correct parobolic profile. Card is also safer in terms of the potential for cuts. If you cant get silver coated card, aluminium foil can be glued to standard card.

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




rocketguy1701 on March 27th, 2013 at 10:31 am said: 
(Full disclosure, Im a professional, try to not hold it against me). Also Verbose setting on, sorry about that
Using a parabolic reflector can generally help if done reasonably well, and yes you can put the entire wifi router in the focal point of one (more or less) to achieve a bias of signal in one direction, (if the router is at one end of the house etc).
It will also reduce the interference from the back side of the reflector, but given that interference sources may exist in several directions, channel management may be a more effective strategy, or in combination with the reflector. If youre in 2.4Ghz (b/g/n), channels 1 6 and 11 are the only non-overlapping channels. In 5.8Ghz you have more channel options, and it may be a better environment in high density areas (apt building etc). 
If you have the option, coordinating channel selection with your neighbors can be helpful, although its often quite difficult at times to design in apartment buildings (you have vertical as well as horizontal spacing issues). This would be the social answer to a social problem approach
Back to the technical bits:
Of course with 802.11N/MIMO all bets are off, no idea what this approach will do. Id tend to try to reflect individual antennas if possible, but in a more or less matched way (three antennas, three cans?). As MIMO actually uses multipath effects to increase bandwidth, trying to focus a parabola on one or more of the elements may have unintended consequences for throughput. Just have to try it and see I guess. You generally want the antennas at different distances from your hosts by a few inches, and each antenna is a part of your bandwidth, unlike earlier diversity antennas, where the best was used and the other discarded. 
Environmental factors:
Lead paint wont do much to block wifi, but chickenwire/plaster is like the side of a battleship. Chicken wire is plenty conductive, and acts as a giant shield at wifi frequencies. (So, if you were trying to shield your AP from your neighbor and vice/versa, a square of it grounded will do nicely). The old safety glass with chickenwire in it also does this, its quite astonishing how effective it is. 
Plywood and wood framing doesnt seem to be a problem, but solid hardwoods can attenuate quite a bit (probably not a problem unless youre in a high end law firm). 
Another factor folks usually dont take advantage of is height. Dont put it on a desk or on the floor, get it up high, and dont put stuff in front of it. 
Also avoid where possible lines of sight that goes edgewise through walls, since that tends to be worse than even several walls square on to the signal. 
If youre buying a router these days, Id go for N or the draft ci stuff at minimum, preferably dual band and running dd-wrt. I like buffalo tech for personal grade, but at work were using cisco(but thats pretty pricey). 
Tin foil hat crowd:
While I wouldnt put this right where Id be sitting for 8 hours a day, keep in mind that its not a big RF source in comparison to device transformers, your cell phone, a microwave oven etc etc. Put it two or three yards away from continuously occupied space and its all good.

Reply &#8595; 







Josh on April 12th, 2013 at 1:21 pm said: 
Thats awesome, thanks for the detailed response, Rocketguy!
I am in the lazy/good enough camp so I will probably never do this unless the signal gets slower than like 1 mb/sec in my room.

Reply &#8595; 


 


[*]




nccmrm97 on March 27th, 2013 at 2:57 pm said: 
Reblogged this on nccmrm97.

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Esther Miller on March 27th, 2013 at 7:28 pm said: 
Weve been traveling extensively in a fiberglass-sided RV. Many RV parks/campgrounds offer free wifi but few of them reach all parts of the park. Any suggestions on low-tech ways to improve reception for our laptops?

Reply &#8595; 







Jeremiah on March 28th, 2013 at 11:08 am said: 
option 1 park closer to the antenna 
Option 2 (kinda easy) get a long usb cable and a powered usb hub (the kind with a wall plug) and a usb wifi stick place the stick in the hub extend the power wire to the hub and then place the hub stick and all in a weather resistant enclosure with the long usb cable running out of it place box on roof of rv then run the wires to power and to your laptop.
option 3 find a wifi card or usb dongle compatible with your laptop with an external antenna connector get a good 2.4Ghz external antenna and related adapters to match to your card/dongle, place antenna on top of RV and connect to computer inside
option 4 (most difficult/involved) get a router you can flash with dd-wrt place inside weatherproof box place on roof and provide power learn to work the interface to setit as a client and use it as a reversed wifi router in your RV so you would end up with wired connection inside and wireless to the park access point

Reply &#8595; 






paco on April 5th, 2013 at 9:10 am said: 
just adding to the option 2&#8243;  you can use adapters to run USB over CAT5, for a much longer run. This is useful with USB wifi adapters/antennae. Heres a link to monoprice http://bit.ly/XtLEKa

Reply &#8595; 


 

 


[*]




Mark Cross on March 28th, 2013 at 12:57 am said: 
A modified Sat. dish called a Bi-quad seems to work the best. Ive been using it for a few yeas and can pick up routers from miles away.

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




cyryl on March 31st, 2013 at 5:00 am said: 
Hi ! If you have usb WiFi card then you can make an bowl-antenna to boost its signal, like the one described here: http://blog.cyplo.net/2012/08/01/boosting-your-wifi-signal/

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Ross Potts on March 31st, 2013 at 6:22 pm said: 
A better way to open the can is to freeze about 3/4 of water in the can. When its good and hard, you take a hobby knife/ box cutter, secure it on a surface which you can drag the can across the blade, to score it (3 to 4 revolutions is plenty).
Once the can is well scored, place it under warm tap water & flex at the score line. The bottom will practically pop off! 
I use this method to make clean cut alcohol stoves.

Reply &#8595; 







Terre Tulsiak on April 4th, 2013 at 4:30 am said: 
Funny- something similar just happened to me. An orange soda froze solid in a mini fridge door and I couldnt get it out because it was stuck. So I figured if I stab it with a fork it will make a manageable hole that will slowly drain enough soda to release it. Can anyone guess what actually happened?

Reply &#8595; 


 


[*]




KenDroid on April 4th, 2013 at 12:09 am said: 
What should I do if our router doesnt have an antenna.. we use BayanDSL router by the way






Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Terre Tulsiak on April 4th, 2013 at 4:26 am said: 
Wish I could post a picture of the fortress I live in- Cant get a signal upstairs from downstairs using cable! The walls are stucco over terracotta block, chicken wire scratch, brown, finish plaster, then all interior walls are the same minus stucco. And the block runs sideways so you cant run wire up except certain spots!

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




Dustin Lee Floyd on April 16th, 2013 at 1:58 pm said: 
UNLESS YOU HAVE HUGHES NET, IN WHICH CASE, YOURE SCREWED EITHER WAY..

Reply &#8595; 



[*]




web hosting on May 16th, 2013 at 6:09 am said: 
You completed various fine points there. I did a search on the matter and found mainly people will go along with with your weblog

Reply &#8595; 


_
_
[h=3]Leave a Reply[/h] 





   


Trending
Shared
Commented
 [h=3]// What's Trending[/h] 
[h=5]Raspberry Pi Design Contest[/h]

By: Nick Normal
Hits: 22209



[h=5]How-To: A Quick and Sturdy Wood Box[/h]

By: Michael Colombo
Hits: 9171



[h=5]3D Printing a Functional Boat with Post-Consumer Milk Jugs[/h]

By: Eric Weinhoffer
Hits: 6252



[h=5]Seventeen Sneaky Secret Hides[/h]

By: Sean Michael Ragan
Hits: 5791



[h=5]An Afternoon with Cliff Stoll[/h]

By: Michael Colombo
Hits: 2854



[h=5]Your Favorite Tools, Part 2[/h]

By: Sean Michael Ragan
Hits: 2782



[h=5]Resignation Cake[/h]

By: Andrew Salomone
Hits: 2732



[h=5]10 Things to Connect to Your Raspberry Pi[/h]

By: Alasdair Allan
Hits: 2700





_


----------



## DWR (May 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What do you think we are, fucking drug dealers!?



Dont care if you deal with drugs, all I want is a smoke...........


----------



## pon (May 31, 2013)

Why Sharks Circle You Before Attacking... 

Two great white sharks swimming in the ocean spied survivors of a sunken ship.

"Follow me son" the father shark said to the son shark and they swam to the mass of people.

"First we swim around them a few times with just the tip of our fins showing."

And they did.

"Well done, son! Now we swim around them a few times with all of our fins showing." 

And they did.

"Now we eat everybody." And they did.

When they were both gorged, the son asked, "Dad, why didn't we just eat them all at first?

Why did we swim around and around them?"

His wise father replied, "Because they taste better without all the shit inside them!"


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

all i want is 20x 2mg clonzepam,2g of flake, a thai hooker and a bottle of black label smirnoff lol ive got prob as much chance of getting that today as u have getting a smoke from the thread.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont think im being understood, im not trying to connect to my modem at the missus a few doors up, im with BT and they have a thing called bt fon which is freewifi everywhere, now i can pick up that signal here at my flat but i obviously dont need it here, but 7-8doors up i carnt get that bt fon signal anymore?


It's not everywhere mate, only through hotspots. Each modem acts as a hotspot but only with as much range as the modem can handle, when you search for a WiFi signal with the laptop you'll get 2 signals showing, 1 for your regular signal (with the name you gave it when setting it up) and a BT Fon signal (for the hotspot).

Both connections are to your modem but only the regular one is used by you and folks wanting to use your modem as a hotspot will use the BT Fon one.

That's as far as I understand it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

DWR said:


> Dont care if you deal with drugs, all I want is a smoke...........


You want yer head testing!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not everywhere mate, only through hotspots. Each modem acts as a hotspot but only with as much range as the modem can handle, when you search for a WiFi signal with the laptop you'll get 2 signals showing, 1 for your regular signal (with the name you gave it when setting it up) and a BT Fon signal (for the hotspot).
> 
> Both connections are to your modem but only the regular one is used by you and folks wanting to use your modem as a hotspot will use the BT Fon one.
> 
> That's as far as I understand it.


so basically no1 close to the missus has bt or if they do they have the fon switched off?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all i want is 20x 2mg clonzepam,2g of flake, a thai hooker and a bottle of black label smirnoff lol ive got prob as much chance of getting that today as u have getting a smoke from the thread.


lmfbo! i'm fighting the urge to ring the man at the moment. the suns scorching doon in the toon. the beer gardens calling. and you know what goes perfectly with a nice beer a big fat __________________


newuserlol said:


> so basically no1 close to the missus has bt or if they do they have the fon switched off?


daft questions time, but have you tried ringing bt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so basically no1 close to the missus has bt or if they do they have the fon switched off?


Pretty much, you could possibly do what Sae says and make a little antenna thing for your modem and see if you can get it from the missus house then.
Or maybe put a better WiFi card in the laptop if possible, if either way works you'll be able top use your subscription from the missus house.

I connect to about 3 of my neighbours WiFi the same way cos the silly twats don't have encryption turned on, I just scan and connect lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daft questions time, but have you tried ringing bt?


You know it puzzled me for about 2 years when I had BT and I never rang them either! lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all i want is 20x 2mg clonzepam,2g of flake, a thai hooker and a bottle of black label smirnoff lol ive got prob as much chance of getting that today as u have getting a smoke from the thread.


Still LMAO.....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## pon (May 31, 2013)

no weed here mate just us wifi techno guys


DWR said:


> so anyone got some weed for me in the uk, i am currently in essex... send me a pm to help a smoker out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

pon said:


> no weed here mate just us wifi techno guys


Well there is.......





........just not for random clowns who knock on yer door, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

that the mornin wakeybakes worth then yorkie?


----------



## The2TimEr (May 31, 2013)

last nights frost. dayyam these are smelly!

soon to look like this lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that the mornin wakeybakes worth then yorkie?


Day off and first 2 weeks pay day from the new graft so I called by the pakis yesterday and grabbed a couple of shots, the girls aren't scrump worthy yet.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

im raiding the trim, sieving it for kief and smoking it in me errr ice shooter i think the broken bong would be called now lol cunting thing i knocked it over and broke that tube part not all the way just most the bottom so it dont work like a bong anymore 

dont think they cost too much to replace tho, kief is deffo hittin the spot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

went on the weight machine at the gym this morning. fuckin gutted 21.6kg of fat left. visualise that amount of blubber for fucks sake. i'm fitter than i've ever been and still have 20+ kilo to go  sickener.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> View attachment 2679985
> 
> last nights frost. dayyam these are smelly!
> 
> ...


nice early frost, should be a good shish run off them after lad.


The Yorkshireman said:


> Day off and first 2 weeks pay day from the new graft so I called by the pakis yesterday and grabbed a couple of shots, the girls aren't scrump worthy yet.


payday rewards! noice... gaffers just said he's away to a town a few mile away so i'm off to the pub for the afternoon until out meeting at 3 which is in the same boozer muahahaaahaa fuckin haaaaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> went on the weight machine at the gym this morning. fuckin gutted 21.6kg of fat left. visualise that amount of blubber for fucks sake. i'm fitter than i've ever been and still have 20+ kilo to go  sickener.
> 
> View attachment 2679990


You want to get yer self a set of callipers off ebay mate cos those machines are never accurate, you can be heavier than it is programmed for your age and height but still be leaner due to increased muscle mass.

The pro's, persi trainers and physio's worth their salt will use callipers.

£2.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Body-Fat-Calipers-Tester-with-Charts-and-Manual-/140977718861?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Dieting_Slimming_ET&hash=item20d2ed464d

Even the good ones are only about £20.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gaffers just said he's away to a town a few mile away so i'm off to the pub for the afternoon until out meeting at 3 which is in the same boozer muahahaaahaa fuckin haaaaa


When a plan comes together! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

cheers, never heard of them, could have bought them the machines a quid a gan


----------



## pon (May 31, 2013)

Oh sir look how fat you are you best join up to our gym! ching ching


Don Gin and Ton said:


> went on the weight machine at the gym this morning. fuckin gutted 21.6kg of fat left. visualise that amount of blubber for fucks sake. i'm fitter than i've ever been and still have 20+ kilo to go  sickener.
> 
> View attachment 2679990


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers, never heard of them, could have bought them the machines a quid a gan


Yeah the machines are a bit of a con because you've got to physically measure body fat (remember the weight watchers slogan years ago "pinch an inch") rather than guess against an average based on weight/height/age, they don't account for sports persons at all.

The perfect example is if an Olympian body builder like Ronnie Coleman stood on one of those machines weighing 20 stone at 6 feet tall ripped to shreds in show condition the machine would say he was obese when in reality his weight comes from solid muscle mass and his real body fat percentage would be around 5%.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

callipers bought. I was stood there thinking i can see muscle definition on my body wtf 21 bags of sugar worth of blubber no way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was stood there thinking i can see muscle definition on my body wtf 21 bags of sugar worth of blubber no way.


Lol, exactly.

To be honest at a quid a pop it's easy money for the gym from folk who don't know any better, it's a noob scam.

If you excuse the fan in the back ground this guy explains taking measurements quite well.

[video=youtube;g3QNLCe4x_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=g3QNLCe4x_I[/video]

You'll prolly need the missus to take measurements for you to do it properly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> View attachment 2679985


That's a nice pic that mate......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

pon said:


> Oh sir look how fat you are you best join up to our gym! ching ching


been going to the council one since xmas man. it's shit like machines are half fucked and its still 30 bar a month but you get what you pay for. i can't motivate in the house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, exactly.
> 
> To be honest at a quid a pop it's easy money for the gym from folk who don't know any better, it's a noob scam.
> 
> ...


nice one cheers, aye i'll get the missus to do it for me. i've been looking at crossfit for a while. there's a place near me does it. 7:15am starts and they've got birds doing front squats heavier than i can benchpress and they are't exactly muscles like the bird in that vid. tug of war rope pulls for fun. it's in the roughest of places locally. i'm tempted to give it a shot but to get there i'd have to cycle at 6:30 am ffs


----------



## The2TimEr (May 31, 2013)

thanks yorks, just hoping they pile some weight on to go with the frost , around 3 - 3.5 weeks left.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one cheers, aye i'll get the missus to do it for me. i've been looking at crossfit for a while. there's a place near me does it. 7:15am starts and they've got birds doing front squats heavier than i can benchpress and they are't exactly muscles like the bird in that vid. tug of war rope pulls for fun. it's in the roughest of places locally. i'm tempted to give it a shot but to get there i'd have to cycle at 6:30 am ffs


A big bowl of porridge and a shake you'll be right lad, get on it lol.

Cross fit is a good do, you should really be training your whole body in ways it naturally moves as I'm sure you know.
The gym rat, compound movement mentality that took hold before Arnolds day is old news.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

2 poached eggs on 1 slice of brown bread, loads of carbs in porridge man lol. i can pretty much eat normally now though going every day.


----------



## DWR (May 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You want yer head testing!



Ahhh man lmfao u are so not worth my time.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 31, 2013)

DWR said:


> Ahhh man lmfao u are so not worth my time.


as someone said before ill meet you at the south east park,ill bring the weed you bring the pipe lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 31, 2013)

madness i just drove to town and back and i'm still logged in wtf lol thought there was a time out on here

DWR pay £150 into here

acc.... 26674279
sort.. 60-12-03

you'll have a half oz of dank at your door tomo morning


----------



## DWR (May 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> madness i just drove to town and back and i'm still logged in wtf lol thought there was a time out on here
> 
> DWR pay £150 into here
> 
> ...


 ..........


----------



## iiKode (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> joy oh fuckin joy
> 
> View attachment 2679165
> 
> just thought id read up , the brown newts are common enough however the brown monster in the middle is a great crested beastie , ohhhhhh fuckit , there protected ,,,,ummmmmmmmm


i lived in the country for years when i was younger, only sawa couple of these when it was warm, me n my bro used to collect them and put them in an old fishtank beside a heater, we kept a couple for a while aswell, but when winter came they all died or escaped...


----------



## The2TimEr (May 31, 2013)

[youtube]VVoiG8LEQ8c[/youtube]


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

Alrite bellends, thot of thro a wee pic up off the exo in veg still lol, always good te see it when u been away for a week, done a fair bit of pinchin on it before I left te make sure it never hit the light. She's a big un, bout a meter wide, goina have to try and get it shifted and into flower this weekend.

@sambo, got that m8, just goina give it a blast here soon, no fuckin roots on them others yet, a coupe have wee ones pokin out the side so probly have te give them another week


----------



## iiKode (May 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> View attachment 2679985
> 
> last nights frost. dayyam these are smelly!
> 
> ...


those fuckers melt mate, global warmin will be coming 50 years ahead


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2680071View attachment 2680072
> 
> Alrite bellends, thot of thro a wee pic up off the exo in veg still lol, always good te see it when u been away for a week, done a fair bit of pinchin on it before I left te make sure it never hit the light. She's a big un, bout a meter wide, goina have to try and get it shifted and into flower this weekend.
> 
> @sambo, got that m8, just goina give it a blast here soon, no fuckin roots on them others yet, a coupe have wee ones pokin out the side so probly have te give them another week


That is going to be utterly absurd once it's stretched out.


----------



## iiKode (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That is going to be utterly absurd once it's stretched out.


fucker will eat my lastun for breaky...


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That is going to be utterly absurd once it's stretched out.


Aye I know ttt, fuckall I could do with it m8, it's only there till my clones root and I get 8 into tht room. Should really of fucked it out before it got too big, can't thro it out now tho. Might set up my 1m tent and flower it in there. Need to thro together some sort of hydro system to put it in once I move it too. Ill have pics up anyway so ye's can see what happens to it lol

i never really lollipoped or super cropped before so it's sorta what I've been practising on for me next run


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> sweet i was getting me sweat on when i checked this morning and it hadnt been delivered, nice1 on the clones m8 whenever your ready just dont forget me please lol got the livers and pyschosis back now but want the exo.
> 
> how do you find the smoke of that blueberry then?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sweet i was getting me sweat on when i checked this morning and it hadnt been delivered, nice1 on the clones m8 whenever your ready just dont forget me please lol got the livers and pyschosis back now but want the exo.
> 
> how do you find the smoke of that blueberry then?


Think it came yesterday maybe m8, tbh it's nice to have a change from psychosis as much as I love it, but its nothing like the blueberry I had a couple years ago, still nice tho. If it was like the stuff from a few year ago I'd definitely be binning the exo and keepin it but now ill decide when the next crops up and whichever does best for me ill probly hold onto along with the psychosis. Might have to try that livers at some point too, is it not a long flower tho??

cheers for the free samples m8, ill have to leave u a review lmao!

aye the clones won't be forgot, first two to shows got ur name on them


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Think it came yesterday maybe m8, tbh it's nice to have a change from psychosis as much as I love it, but its nothing like the blueberry I had a couple years ago, still nice tho. If it was like the stuff from a few year ago I'd definitely be binning the exo and keepin it but now ill decide when the next crops up and whichever does best for me ill probly hold onto along with the psychosis. Might have to try that livers at some point too, is it not a long flower tho??
> 
> cheers for the free samples m8, ill have to leave u a review lmao!
> 
> aye the clones won't be forgot, first two to shows got ur name on them


i wasnt overly impressed either mg, has a good stink to it but flavour was nothing special i gotta do this run of it was all the clones i had at the time, but the next will be a mix up of exo,livers n pyscho.

livers is 9/10wk m8, stinkiest of the 3 and a more happy slightly uppy buzz well when compared to the pyscho n exo anyway.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wasnt overly impressed either mg, has a good stink to it but flavour was nothing special i gotta do this run of it was all the clones i had at the time, but the next will be a mix up of exo,livers n pyscho.


Whatever yeilds the best for me will be kept, ill just be keepin aloada psycho for Percy anyway but can maybe see me goin with the exo, it's all far better than the shite here anyway so it'll all sell.
this run ill have 4 phsyco, 2 bb and 2 exo in one place, them another 8 psycho in another, all goin at the same time too, roll on fuckin August lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Whatever yeilds the best for me will be kept, ill just be keepin aloada psycho for Percy anyway but can maybe see me goin with the exo, it's all far better than the shite here anyway so it'll all sell.
> this run ill have 4 phsyco, 2 bb and 2 exo in one place, them another 8 psycho in another, all goin at the same time too, roll on fuckin August lol


yeah im with you on the roll on august lol these 9 are vegging fast under 1200hps will be flipping them this time next wk, then got a gas inspection get that out the way and gonna do a nice 1 of exo,pyscho,livers for xmas.

its what works best for you, for selling they are 3 strains very hard to beat but some will say the livers is a great yielder others exo and the pyscho isnt what u would call a low yielder, i prefer the exo for the quickness that extra wk adds up over the course of a year.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im with you on the roll on august lol these 9 are vegging fast under 1200hps will be flipping them this time next wk, then got a gas inspection get that out the way and gonna do a nice 1 of exo,pyscho,livers for xmas.
> 
> its what works best for you, for selling they are 3 strains very hard to beat but some will say the livers is a great yielder others exo and the pyscho isnt what u would call a low yielder, i prefer the exo for the quickness that extra wk adds up over the course of a year.


Aye after this one I need to get on the ball quick to get a good one knocked out for Xmas too m8. I've very little psycho left now maybe 3/4 - 1 oz, not be long goin thru it then its goina have to be back to the road with some funds lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

Just thru this together to replace the blue arrow drippers in my wilma systems, don't think the drippers wer watering enough of the big pots so the rings should do a better job. What yas think??...don't really matter cos it works a fuckin charm anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

fuck nos mg just looks like a load of piping to me lol what medium do u use in the system n what nutes?


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2680213View attachment 2680212
> 
> Just thru this together to replace the blue arrow drippers in my wilma systems, don't think the drippers wer watering enough of the big pots so the rings should do a better job. What yas think??...don't really matter cos it works a fuckin charm anyway lol


So long as the pressure is good, then should be dandy.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck nos mg just looks like a load of piping to me lol what medium do u use in the system n what nutes?


Lol, using clay pebbles and ionic nutes, works alright for me

@ttt, I tried it on the pump and it works fine, just need to make some if the holes in the ring a little bigger, will def water more if the pot than the stake drippers. Before when I pull the plants the roots didn't seem to be using all of the pots, they wer just following the water flow and then out the bottom into the res so this bouta help, even a little


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 31, 2013)

evening fuckerz, looking for some advice lads and ladies, ive finally figured out how to get onto silk road and that through the tor browser, what i now need to know is how i go about getting bitcoins to make a purchase can anyone help me out?
cheers


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i lived in the country for years when i was younger, only sawa couple of these when it was warm, me n my bro used to collect them and put them in an old fishtank beside a heater, we kept a couple for a while aswell, but when winter came they all died or escaped...


yeah turns out they tend to wonder around the place hence finding one on our window ! , pulling them out daily at the pool , 5 yesterday , 3 today and there all different although ive read the fuckers have a homing instinct , ive been dropping them onto my plants as it turns out they may eat slugs and snails , turns out there thick as fuck and tend to bite and swollow anything they can until they suss what there trying to eat may be bigger than they are , next time i get a big un and its happy to play dead ( they play dead but not well ) ill take a piccy


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

I read up on the big lizards, the endangered one (£5000 fine!) and it said they would happily eat the smaller common lizards 

I don't think i've ever seen a lizard in the UK. Only seen em in France, absolutely everywhere. Was great fun as a child to grab it by the tail to fine the tail falls off  Ah, simple days.


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, using clay pebbles and ionic nutes, works alright for me
> 
> @ttt, I tried it on the pump and it works fine, just need to make some if the holes in the ring a little bigger, will def water more if the pot than the stake drippers. Before when I pull the plants the roots didn't seem to be using all of the pots, they wer just following the water flow and then out the bottom into the res so this bouta help, even a little


coat hanger over the gas worked nicely for me 

just brought a fresh 20 litre of ionic grow , do they weld the fuckin top on or what ? i know you can buy a special spanner to remove them but i tend to use gas plyers or i would if i can find um 

got some canna flores a+b here , i normaily use vita link in flower but got this stuff recommended as as good as vita , not cracked it open yet as im worried ill fry the fuckers , anyone got any experience with the stuff ? it came recommended via the hydro shop , i was chinese eyed to fuck , could have sold me anything at the time


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I read up on the big lizards, the endangered one (£5000 fine!) and it said they would happily eat the smaller common lizards
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a lizard in the UK. Only seen em in France, absolutely everywhere. Was great fun as a child to grab it by the tail to fine the tail falls off  Ah, simple days.


fuck i have , i think you either do or dont with these things , cats brought one home before along with a couple of snakes including an adder , that cat used to hate everything the evil fucker , anyways eddie as taken last year ( all lizards are called eddie , eddie lizard )


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> coat hanger over the gas worked nicely for me
> 
> just brought a fresh 20 litre of ionic grow , do they weld the fuckin top on or what ? i know you can buy a special spanner to remove them but i tend to use gas plyers or i would if i can find um
> 
> got some canna flores a+b here , i normaily use vita link in flower but got this stuff recommended as as good as vita , not cracked it open yet as im worried ill fry the fuckers , anyone got any experience with the stuff ? it came recommended via the hydro shop , i was chinese eyed to fuck , could have sold me anything at the time


Coat hanger over the gas???wtf u on about lol

I just had a look at my 20l jars and I've never had a problem opening them, maybe ur gettin old moggs lol


----------



## pon (May 31, 2013)

Sticky girl


----------



## indikat (May 31, 2013)

Good evening spunk drooling shape shifting reptilians from the lower 4 th dimension.....jus chopped the DP ww same prob as the blueberry, all the others are fine and obviously stable...been smoking lots an reading to David Icke (sumone on here mentioned him a while back so I had a look) ha ha KWALITY stoner fantasy...nice coin dave shame u fuked wiv the truth back ta the beers mate


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Coat hanger over the gas???wtf u on about lol
> 
> I just had a look at my 20l jars and I've never had a problem opening them, maybe ur gettin old moggs lol


a coat hanger , warm the end and poke it through the tube to make the holes bigger , stops them blocking up etc etc 

as for the 20 , the fuckers swollen fit to burst , you wanna see it , ive still got it ( just ) and yeah im an old bastard ,,,, a miserable one too


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> a coat hanger , warm the end and poke it through the tube to make the holes bigger , stops them blocking up etc etc
> 
> as for the 20 , the fuckers swollen fit to burst , you wanna see it , ive still got it ( just ) and yeah im an old bastard ,,,, a miserable one too


good idea moggs, I was cutting a v in the tube with a stanly blade but must try the coat hanger thing. What u use the ionics for? U got any hydro on the go.....u got fukin everything else lol


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

nah i use it in soil , have done for years , i do like my hydro but not in lofts as rez changes are a real bastard , not easy to get the old water down stairs so you end up having a few soil plants also to get rid of the water and before you know it you may as well just have soil , passive hydro helps given you dont have to bring it down then but then your dealing with friggin perlite and fans plus its not easy to water in passive 

ta daaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> nah i use it in soil , have done for years , i do like my hydro but not in lofts as rez changes are a real bastard , not easy to get the old water down stairs so you end up having a few soil plants also to get rid of the water and before you know it you may as well just have soil , passive hydro helps given you dont have to bring it down then but then your dealing with friggin perlite and fans plus its not easy to water in passive View attachment 2680496View attachment 2680494
> 
> ta daaaaaaaaaaaaa


Lol, right who opened it for ye? I run the wilma systems cos a lotta the time I'm away and can leave them for a week or more and yer fine, I've a couple in a loft and I just stick a pump into the water tank in the loft and fill from ther so no hassle carting it up the hatch

also there's no water to take down cos they pretty much empty the system every week so just gotta top it up


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

ah your lucky , we had no water upstairs so had no cold water storage tank , main pressure fed , 8 years of hauling water up and down was no fun , a water butt helped ( stick a hose in the bastard ) but then there was the small matter of bringing it down again , 16 aquafarms with 18 litres in each ment a feckin lot of water to shift


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ah your lucky , we had no water upstairs so had no cold water storage tank , main pressure fed , 8 years of hauling water up and down was no fun , a water butt helped ( stick a hose in the bastard ) but then there was the small matter of bringing it down again , 16 aquafarms with 18 litres in each ment a feckin lot of water to shift


Long before 8 fucking years I'd have thought you'd get a gaff with a cellar Mogs, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2013)

I haven't even got a ladder for my loft, I've got a table to climb on in the spare bed room.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I read up on the big lizards, the endangered one (£5000 fine!) and it said they would happily eat the smaller common lizards
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a lizard in the UK. Only seen em in France, absolutely everywhere. Was great fun as a child to grab it by the tail to fine the tail falls off  Ah, simple days.


i see this dead lizard looking thing last winter, dunno if it was a newt? but it looked very lizardy to me lol i took a pic on me phone n sent it to a few people, W dragon i think not that the fucker is ever online anymore.

i member living in norfolk yrs n yrs ago and seeing slow worms strange things they are, memorys are coming thick n fast now must be cause i aint had me sleeping tabs yet lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I haven't even got a ladder for my loft, I've got a table to climb on in the spare bed room.


Not to sound like Monty python yorkshiremen (lol) table, you had it lucky! I used to have to get into my loft by running and launching off one of the wooden bits off the front door, grabbing on to the kedgesm and pulling myself up. Getting down just entailed jumping through the hole.



newuserlol said:


> i see this dead lizard looking thing last winter, dunno if it was a newt? but it looked very lizardy to me lol i took a pic on me phone n sent it to a few people, W dragon i think not that the fucker is ever online anymore.
> 
> i member living in norfolk yrs n yrs ago and seeing slow worms strange things they are, memorys are coming thick n fast now must be cause i aint had me sleeping tabs yet lol


Lizard, newt, ah fuck, I don't know! All the bloody same! I was over my grandads a bit back, he was in uproar because a big road development had been postponed indfinately because they'd found some newts on the land. Must been some of these fuckers.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

i dunno what it was ttt but it looked like a lil dead lizard and was doing me nut in cause was winter and was just so out of place may have been also it was where i use to go smoke me joints in the missus old flat that added to madness lol


----------



## zVice (May 31, 2013)

Sambs that fat fucking bitch fairy arrived. She's a nimble, whiffy little whore
Gonna have a late night puff


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

zVice said:


> Sambs that fat fucking bitch fairy arrived. She's a nimble, whiffy little whore
> Gonna have a late night puff


good to hear that vice, all me fairys made it safe n sound.

let me no what ya think of the smoke? smell n bag appeal are good but i wasnt too impressed with flavour, shes a gonna anyway threw the mom today and i aint gonna clone of these 9, back to the clone-onlys for me lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2013)

yes nice smoke sambo! not as good as the clone onlys but great smoke and well apreciated,, nice 1 fatty


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good to hear that vice, all me fairys made it safe n sound.
> 
> let me no what ya think of the smoke? smell n bag appeal are good but i wasnt too impressed with flavour, shes a gonna anyway threw the mom today and i aint gonna clone of these 9, back to the clone-onlys for me lmao


You need a reviewer you just holla  

Was just thinking, I'd love to have newts or blizzards in my smoking area, and maybe one of those big ass dragon looking fuckers. Kuroi was down last week and we spent hours nice and stoned running around our ponds catching frogs by hand. Love all this kinds of things. Funky little critters!

What is the shelf life for canna nutes once opened? Realized I've got a bag of bottles of em and won't have anything to do with em for 18 months, and its already been 12 months since they were last used, so if anyone wants em..


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes nice smoke sambo! not as good as the clone onlys but great smoke and well apreciated,, nice 1 fatty


no probs ya northan numpty you go easy on ya 1 joint a night ya fecking lightweight, have to get another packaged arranged when ya ready.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> madness i just drove to town and back and i'm still logged in wtf lol thought there was a time out on here
> 
> DWR pay £150 into here
> 
> ...


150 for half? bank details publicv

your mad


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You need a reviewer you just holla
> 
> Was just thinking, I'd love to have newts or blizzards in my smoking area, and maybe one of those big ass dragon looking fuckers. Kuroi was down last week and we spent hours nice and stoned running around our ponds catching frogs by hand. Love all this kinds of things. Funky little critters!
> 
> What is the shelf life for canna nutes once opened? Realized I've got a bag of bottles of em and won't have anything to do with em for 18 months, and its already been 12 months since they were last used, so if anyone wants em..


ttt your going on my official sample list for this next crop, i like to send out a few samples get peoples opinions even more so on this blueberry but ive already decided its shite lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 150 for half? bank details publicv
> 
> your mad


and your a numpty div who didnt bother to read the whole convo lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and your a numpty div who didnt bother to read the whole convo lol


yup.......................


----------



## The2TimEr (May 31, 2013)

they are made up ice lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yup.......................


2time was just windin some numpty up ice, same old just came into the thread asking to buy weed?


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 2time was just windin some numpty up ice, same old just came into the thread asking to buy weed?


Aye. I was just surprised that he popped out of the blue yet was near a 10k post user. Granted I do not do well with names, but I swear I'd never seen him post anywhere before, yet clearly he had. How peculiar.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Aye. I was just surprised that he popped out of the blue yet was near a 10k post user. Granted I do not do well with names, but I swear I'd never seen him post anywhere before, yet clearly he had. How peculiar.


yeah i thought the same, near 10k posts but never seen him in 5yrs on the site??? very dodgy.


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i thought the same, near 10k posts but never seen him in 5yrs on the site??? very dodgy.


Who knows. Most likely just 5 years of a shit attention span with regard to me lol. But yeah, did remind me that there are a handful of folk on this forum who have been given a fake 20k post count by admin to give them an air of credibility.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Who knows. Most likely just 5 years of a shit attention span with regard to me lol. But yeah, did remind me that there are a handful of folk on this forum who have been given a fake 20k post count by admin to give them an air of credibility.


how do you no of this ttt?


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

I am a wallflower. I don't speak that much but do a lot of observation. As the most direct example, the admin user himself. Look at his stats. 20k posts, 8 posts a day. Reality being you'd be lucky to see him post once a month. The Adkins have the powder to artificially enhance lost counts for various folk if it suits them.

Do you remember when they got those 2 female paid moderaters in? They got given 10k imaginary posts or so just so that people would, in theory, trust their posts. Was a joke.


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

DO WANT !

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VYRUS-BIMOTA-984-TESI-2D-1000cc-2-valves-Ducati-engined-2006-/350802533763?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item51ad75dd83


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> DO WANT !
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VYRUS-BIMOTA-984-TESI-2D-1000cc-2-valves-Ducati-engined-2006-/350802533763?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item51ad75dd83


Sounds good to me. Fucking death traps  but tbh, you can get one hell of a bike for absolute pennies in comparison.

Not for me though. I'm considering selling my little Skoda. Been looking around and for about 100 more a hear for insurance, and a little more on road tax, I can go from my 1.2 fun, but POS skoda to a nice 3 series beamer that can actually overtake and drive in a wind without cartwheeling. Would need to save about 1.5k but it looks like it would be a great upgrade. Its that or keep the Skoda and buy a bike as well  

Just thought bid mention, I fucking love how retarded government alcohol advice is that you see on the back of bottles. This little bottle of prosecco, if I drink it from the bottle, I've consumed 2.2 units of alcohol, yet according to the bottle, if I pour it into s glass it becomes 2.1 units. Wtf lol. I've seen this on many bottles of beer as well.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

i think im gonna go for a classic car or something when i buy my next one, fancy a mk1/2 escort opel kadett C or something similiar, still got my sights on a nice mk3 astra gsi as well tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> DO WANT !
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VYRUS-BIMOTA-984-TESI-2D-1000cc-2-valves-Ducati-engined-2006-/350802533763?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item51ad75dd83


fucking el mog your old enough as it is your die soon enough anyway and even sooner on that fucker lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> i think im gonna go for a classic car or something when i buy my next one, fancy a mk1/2 escort opel kadett C or something similiar, still got my sights on a nice mk3 astra gsi as well tho lol


Haha, we certainly have different views when it comes to classic cars then  once funds permit, I'm looking at one of the 2000 era jag xkrs. One of those cars thjogh, gotta have the income, cuts if it goes wrong, its gonna be stupid expensive to fix. Let alone the cost of fuel for a supercharged 4 litre V8. But I am in love with that car and always have been.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

need for a tolerance break i thinks when 6x 7.5mg zops, half a bot of vods followed by a can of dragoon soop then followed but a few kief bongs aint doing a great deal yeah im buzzing but not like i should be......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

Yeah im not into expensive cars would rather have a few old escorts n vivas n stuff over just one roller/jag lol


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mog your old enough as it is your die soon enough anyway and even sooner on that fucker lol


i used to hold our unofficial local record , i managed 155 in a 30 , yrs later i managed to up it to 171 ,,,, cant say id recommend this behavior


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> need for a tolerance break i thinks when 6x 7.5mg zops, half a bot of vods followed by a can of dragoon soop then followed but a few kief bongs aint doing a great deal yeah im buzzing but not like i should be......


Yeah, that's pretty intense.. 4 pints and I'm ready for bed and that's without any weed or anything. Since ceasing my growing, I'm lightweight as crap. Drives the gf insane. She wants hankypanky and I just roll into bed stoned as a fucker and falling straight to sleep lol.


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> i think im gonna go for a classic car or something when i buy my next one, fancy a mk1/2 escort opel kadett C or something similiar, still got my sights on a nice mk3 astra gsi as well tho lol


i saw a gs1 just today , it was red wellll a sort of orange colour thanks to age and i remembered back to top gear blowing one up to show how old british cars were better ( they wernt ) , funny you should mention it aye 

oh and mk1 mexico , rusty and not nice , even back in the day when they were cheap , opel kadett ? ummmmmm the dizzy is an issue back in the day , today a real friggin problem


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah im not into expensive cars would rather have a few old escorts n vivas n stuff over just one roller/jag lol


So long as you know how to look after a car, those things are a thing but expensive. Hell, I could actually get myself an xk for less than I paid for my Skoda.. But yeah, I've never been one for escorts and such, guess its my upbringing, I'm after old jags and Mercedes etc. More the touring style cars. I'm coast my wheel spinning hard cornering days, now I just love the notion of cruising in style and comfort.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i used to hold our unofficial local record , i managed 155 in a 30 , yrs later i managed to up it to 171 ,,,, cant say id recommend this behavior



fuck that mogs my lil 125cc ped use to scare me lolol nice looking ped tho.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

yeah so many old cars id love to play with rx-3/7, droop snoot, rwd astra that i wanna build, all the cars no-one else is interested in lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i used to hold our unofficial local record , i managed 155 in a 30 , yrs later i managed to up it to 171 ,,,, cant say id recommend this behavior


you sound like me when i was younger lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

this my dream tho, just need a car licence lol 500cc twist n go.


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, we certainly have different views when it comes to classic cars then  once funds permit, I'm looking at one of the 2000 era jag xkrs. One of those cars thjogh, gotta have the income, cuts if it goes wrong, its gonna be stupid expensive to fix. Let alone the cost of fuel for a supercharged 4 litre V8. But I am in love with that car and always have been.


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , the interiors do it for me , such a nice place to be and its just as well when your sat by the side of the road after its turned to shit one more waiting for mr AA , id have 1 for sure but which ? xkr or xk8 , convertable or not , superdooper charger or not , hard to know 

now if it were me 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TVR-Tamora-Convertible-4-0-REDROSE-ENGINE-UPGRADE-/271176573737?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f23622329

been looking for just the right car for a while now , its this or a slk55amg or maybe a slk3.2amg , i need more insanity in my life , ive completely fucked the tyres on the poor car out the front , our kid wants me to have this but i dont want to lash the cash 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TVR-Sagaris-Convertible-A-SAGARIS-WITH-A-DIFFERENCE-/271207246798?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3f25362bce


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2680635
> 
> 
> 
> this my dream tho, just need a car licence lol 500cc twist n go.


haha i saw a 1000cc one of these the other day, fucking monster


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

pics will be expectd lolol

slk55amg or maybe a slk3.2amg u rich wanker lol sorry i ment good luck to ya lol​


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2680635
> 
> 
> 
> this my dream tho, just need a car licence lol 500cc twist n go.


you know thats got a switch to lock the front end that can only be used at a certain speed ( less than 10 or something ? ) , man id love to rig that so its on when you want it , be a laugh trying to make a bend at 50 on that , hay its also listed as an off roader although ill be buggered how they work that out , ive also been looking for a gilera cx for about 5 years now , a bike i want to own


----------



## tip top toker (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee , the interiors do it for me , such a nice place to be and its just as well when your sat by the side of the road after its turned to shit one more waiting for mr AA , id have 1 for sure but which ? xkr or xk8 , convertable or not , superdooper charger or not , hard to know
> 
> now if it were me
> 
> ...


Never liked tvrs. 

I'd go for the xkr though. Supercharged vi, god it sounds good. While I love the idea of a soft top, in the UK, not much chance to take advantage of it, and with top on, the hardtop just makes em look like white in comparison.


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2013)

or 1 of these twist n gos can but dream hay,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or 1 of these twist n gos can but dream hay,
> 
> View attachment 2680639


thats closer in design to the 1000cc one i saw than the other, it did a GSX-R1000 from the lights like it was a scooter lol

an 1 or 2 decent harvests would pay for one of those if ya set ya mind on it lol


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

picture of my engine on one of the cars 



if you sus what the car is kindly dont say 


the other car


----------



## zVice (May 31, 2013)

what do you think of the new triumph speed triple moggs? mate of mine just got one 

[video=youtube;n7YEZ_xUv8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7YEZ_xUv8w[/video]

got quite a distinctive sound with the arrow exhaust


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

love um , love all the triumphs , they have a little bit of soul built in wheres jap bikes can be a bit clinical , sad to say i was eyeing up a 675 yesterday and i would have loved to have brought it , loved the colour , loved the looks , loved the age ( 2011 ) , everything was looking great until i looked down and noticed a coolant leak ,,, and thats a showroom bike , it seems they still havnt quite got as good as the japs with reliability , brother in laws got half a dozen 955i and 595 etc etc


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

oh just posted this up , thought you bunch of reprobates would appreciate it , nowt to do with me , cant remember whos now , yes im feckin useless , hellova plant though 

View attachment 2680668

not sure i could even smoke it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> oh just posted this up , thought you bunch of reprobates would appreciate it , nowt to do with me , cant remember whos now , yes im feckin useless , hellova plant though
> 
> View attachment 2680668
> 
> not sure i could even smoke it


that's the supposedly the pic of the first "cheese" plant when it was discovered apparently back years ago


----------



## drgrowshit (May 31, 2013)

cant sleep hate not having smoke!


----------



## indikat (May 31, 2013)

moggggys said:


> DO WANT !
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VYRUS-BIMOTA-984-TESI-2D-1000cc-2-valves-Ducati-engined-2006-/350802533763?pt=UK_Motorcycles&hash=item51ad75dd83


it wont work they put the ehaust on backwards tha numptys


----------



## indikat (May 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> need for a tolerance break i thinks when 6x 7.5mg zops, half a bot of vods followed by a can of dragoon soop then followed but a few kief bongs aint doing a great deal yeah im buzzing but not like i should be......


fukin hell u elephant !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

Any 1 got an acoustic fan???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 got an acoustic fan???


I've one of the td silent ones, expensive and not silent! As silent as a fan can be I guess


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

goooooood morning uk, thought id brighten up the weekend with a few pics ................
























.....................................bong!


strain info - critical kush ( Critical Mass X O.G. Kush )​


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

like this comment if you wanna see what ive been upto in my SPARE time


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> like this comment if you wanna see what ive been upto in my SPARE time


spare time part 1 .................................................. ............................
[video=youtube;JPDJm5EZuZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPDJm5EZuZo[/video]


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

spare time part 2, this one has some gr8 music n bud shots  .................................................. ...
[video=youtube;_4Oo32Xo_LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Oo32Xo_LE[/video]


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> goooooood morning uk, thought id brighten up the weekend with a few pics ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mate. it dont seam like long ago you chopped down the last lot. i chopped down just after you but ive been on hold with decorating and shit so ive just put mine into flower. are they those barneys farm one you done last time too, vanilla something?


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> looking good mate. it dont seam like long ago you chopped down the last lot. i chopped down just after you but ive been on hold with decorating and shit so ive just put mine into flower. are they those barneys farm one you done last time too, vanilla something?


time flys when ur having fun m8, they are the same critical kush. it was that pleasing i had to run again. sounds like urs had a good veg period?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've one of the td silent ones, expensive and not silent! As silent as a fan can be I guess


I've been looking at the Air Force II. cud do with keeping this grow I'm gonna be doing as low profile as I can 
Seeing as I'm jus gonna put the tent the corner of my bedroom and I live in a terraced house 
Is the difference in Db worth £225 of my pennies MG?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> spare time part 1 .................................................. ............................
> [video=youtube;JPDJm5EZuZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPDJm5EZuZo[/video]


When u said ur spare time I thot..this cunts got another grow on the go or another one already started for the next run, wernt far wrong lol. Anymore of tthem spare phenols u got get them over this way, they look pretty good for a 250w light


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I've been looking at the Air Force II. cud do with keeping this grow I'm gonna be doing as low profile as I can
> Seeing as I'm jus gonna put the tent the corner of my bedroom and I live in a terraced house
> Is the difference in Db worth £225 of my pennies MG?


When I set up my current room I used most my money from my previous grow and bought all the shit. One thing I needed was real good extraction and not much noise so I just splashed out on one. I think it's a great job m8, I've got one of them cheap leads to plug it into that means u can adjust the speed, with the speed down low its even quiter, don't need it turned up till a few weeks in flower. Dons got one too so he'll tell ye what he thinks but I think it was worth the money, mine an 8" one

ive never used an 8" of any other fan to compare it too, ill thro a wee vid up here, see if that helps


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When u said ur spare time I thot..this cunts got another grow on the go or another one already started for the next run, wernt far wrong lol. Anymore of tthem spare phenols u got get them over this way, they look pretty good for a 250w light


lol the next run is ready n waiting m8 - serious chronic + critical kush. i use my time to "spread the word" so to say, the buds are lovely for a 250 but i plan on improving his yield a bit so im teaching him about the gpw ratio and lumen output


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> that's the supposedly the pic of the first "cheese" plant when it was discovered apparently back years ago


Other than the colour, which can easily be altered with camera setting and whatnot, it looks pretty much the same as the exo of today.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When I set up my current room I used most my money from my previous grow and bought all the shit. One thing I needed was real good extraction and not much noise so I just splashed out on one. I think it's a great job m8, I've got one of them cheap leads to plug it into that means u can adjust the speed, with the speed down low its even quiter, don't need it turned up till a few weeks in flower. Dons got one too so he'll tell ye what he thinks but I think it was worth the money, mine an 8" one
> 
> ive never used an 8" of any other fan to compare it too, ill thro a wee vid up here, see if that helps


Yeah the one I'm looking at has a 3 speed setting.
Need a really quiet 1 cause I'm paranoid about next door lying in bed and all they can hear is the hum of the fan all night long lol.
Yeah nice 1 mate, vids wud b helpful. Didn't even think of youtubing it lol.... Durp


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah the one I'm looking at has a 3 speed setting.
> Need a really quiet 1 cause I'm paranoid about next door lying in bed and all they can hear is the hum of the fan all night long lol.
> Yeah nice 1 mate, vids wud b helpful. Didn't even think of youtubing it lol.... Durp


Right, can't seem to get vids up on here from my phone and my laptops fucked, pm me an email if u want an ill send ye it. My fans probly too big for my room, if I run it at half speed there's no smell and its a lot more silent, good bit louder at full speed tho


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right, can't seem to get vids up on here from my phone and my laptops fucked, pm me an email if u want an ill send ye it. My fans probly too big for my room, if I run it at half speed there's no smell and its a lot more silent, good bit louder at full speed tho


Sent mate. Yeah the one I'm after is a 6" one Nd it's gonna b goin in a 1x1x1.8 tent don't kno if its a bit to much but it's the smallest inline acoustic one I can see, plus if I ever start up the attic room I can stick it up there.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> time flys when ur having fun m8, they are the same critical kush. it was that pleasing i had to run again. sounds like urs had a good veg period?


times flying now but i was on hold about 4 weeks and when i started back up i re-used the pebbles. i had ph problems the first 2 weeks and they hardly grew, 2 cuttings i had didnt make it either so i had an empty pot in each wilma. its all going ok now tho lol. i cant wait for this run to be over so i can have the full amount of plants and fill the scrog screens i put in


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah the one I'm looking at has a 3 speed setting.
> Need a really quiet 1 cause I'm paranoid about next door lying in bed and all they can hear is the hum of the fan all night long lol.
> Yeah nice 1 mate, vids wud b helpful. Didn't even think of youtubing it lol.... Durp


Sent it m8, there's a hum in the background which is probly the lights and oxypot bubbler I got in there, the fan noise is more of a whoooooshh lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Other than the colour, which can easily be altered with camera setting and whatnot, it looks pretty much the same as the exo of today.


yup, never seen one that close to white'ish though,wonder what was lost between that"mother of the strain" to nowadays?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> that's the supposedly the pic of the first "cheese" plant when it was discovered apparently back years ago



the exif says something else , cheese was what 1991 ? this picture shows it was taken 2001 that is unless someones altered the data , also this is outdoors which given luton and outdoors and 1991 isnt going to happen so id question that , sounds suss , doesnt look like cheese either, if it is a shoop its a bloody good one , i think its a silly sticky plant taken with a flash in faiding light to get the effect , ive had a plant that looked like this though so i figure if it is dicked about its not much , mine was a troublemaker from dc chronic , its a kush , the plant was surreal to look at , amounst all the others you looked down and thought fuck its covered in p/mildew it was that white , on closer inspection it was a case of the stems of the trics were extra long and vivid , that plant was evil , a friend threw a whitey on it and the local cokehead who thought he was the main man had to be helped home such was the state he was in , shame the yield was toss


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

I tried again badger, if that's dont work I'm beat m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the exif says something else , cheese was what 1991 ? this picture shows it was taken 2001 that is unless someones altered the data , also this is outdoors which given luton and outdoors and 1991 isnt going to happen so id question that , sounds suss , doesnt look like cheese either, if it is a shoop its a bloody good one , i think its a silly sticky plant taken with a flash in faiding light to get the effect , ive had a plant that looked like this though so i figure if it is dicked about its not much , mine was a troublemaker from dc chronic , its a kush , the plant was surreal to look at , amounst all the others you looked down and thought fuck its covered in p/mildew it was that white , on closer inspection it was a case of the stems of the trics were extra long and vivid , that plant was evil , a friend threw a whitey on it and the local cokehead who thought he was the main man had to be helped home such was the state he was in , shame the yield was toss


Other than colour, looks VERY close to the cheese i grew. I'll see if i can find a photo comparison.

Nope. Pics are on another computer.

And just bare in mind, that is not necessarily an outdoor plant. Those are simply two trimmed branches held in an outdoor environment.


----------



## delvite (Jun 1, 2013)

right-o growers gta go so heres the latest video, it did have a gr8 soundtrack but im fighting copyright lol so .................................................. .......
[video=youtube;XiV9LthERUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiV9LthERUc[/video]

..........................peace out n tgc fr now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2013)

Alright shit heads u lot alright ? Well I'm at day 31 from seed I got preflower on the blue dreams and 1 of the bub a kush is showing her minge Lol I've had to hook the rhino up last week as they are kicking out a right pong can't wait till flower Pmsl !!! Went to transplant yesterday and I've got the wrong bases for the 15 ltrs airpots fuckin wank so gotta go there Monday and transplant then instead Lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Other than colour, looks VERY close to the cheese i grew. I'll see if i can find a photo comparison.


id agree that the cheese now isnt the cheese back in the day , i had the origional clone which was a clone that was unquestionably the real deal , this had come through just 2 people from exodus , this clone was also given to big buddah as it happens , this clone was alot fruitier than the present known cheese clones


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright shit heads u lot alright ? Well I'm at day 31 from seed I got preflower on the blue dreams and 1 of the bub a kush is showing her minge Lol I've had to hook the rhino up last week as they are kicking out a right pong can't wait till flower Pmsl !!! Went to transplant yesterday and I've got the wrong bases for the 15 ltrs airpots fuckin wank so gotta go there Monday and transplant then instead Lol


you tease , my order for blue dream got spat out , after the t/w i just want , not started the p/w off yet , so many plants here its not good


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I tried again badger, if that's dont work I'm beat m8


Still no joy mate, same again lol
No worries tho, ill take ya word for it.
Jus been on hydroponica website and filled my trolley up with £700 worth of shit... The misses is gonna go fucking nuts! Saying that I haven't ordered yet jus hovering the mouse over the checkout button! ha!


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Still no joy mate, same again lol
> No worries tho, ill take ya word for it.
> Jus been on hydroponica website and filled my trolley up with £700 worth of shit... The misses is gonna go fucking nuts! Saying that I haven't ordered yet jus hovering the mouse over the checkout button! ha!



DODODODODODOIT 

im rammed full of grow eqip i dont use , you can join our whythefuckdidibuythat club


----------



## pon (Jun 1, 2013)

Morning oh arvo uk! 
Rag 'ead Ryder day 79 from seed, dried this lass out for 5 days then flood flushed yesterday with rain water(already AN Final Phased her last week) Shes swelled like fuck last night & this morn


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Still no joy mate, same again lol
> No worries tho, ill take ya word for it.
> Jus been on hydroponica website and filled my trolley up with £700 worth of shit... The misses is gonna go fucking nuts! Saying that I haven't ordered yet jus hovering the mouse over the checkout button! ha!


Must be something fucked up ur end m8, I sent it to another email I have and it worked, just open and download video


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> DODODODODODOIT
> 
> im rammed full of grow eqip i dont use , you can join our whythefuckdidibuythat club


Aye I've got a 12 pot oxypot system in the attic never used ffs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> DODODODODODOIT
> 
> im rammed full of grow eqip i dont use , you can join our whythefuckdidibuythat club


Ha ha yeah I think I mite just do that! thinking of waiting till Thursday, I get paid 1200 dabs of a job and I think it will soften the tounge lashing of the misses lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Must be something fucked up ur end m8, I sent it to another email I have and it worked, just open and download video


Mite b cause I'm on my iPhone mate, ill try on my lappy later on


----------



## pon (Jun 1, 2013)

woooow man look at the orbs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 1, 2013)

pon said:


> woooow man look at the orbs
> 
> View attachment 2681165


Look like ya plants haunted mate lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Mite b cause I'm on my iPhone mate, ill try on my lappy later on


Im on iPhone to m8, when u open the email does it not come up as an attachment u download? Ahh fuck it, I dunno lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

lmao out on thursday night, knocked somone out, and took x2 25sacks off him, well when u got no money, and he starts you gotta get a round in aye, belter though cried after he got up from bein a limp cunt for a couple minutes...


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I've got a 12 pot oxypot system in the attic never used ffs


22 aquafarms and 6 waterfarms with extra pumps , fuck knows how many shades and ballasts ,i found 2 more yesterday i had forgotten about , 3 spare tents , vrs home made bubblers , 8 parabolics that i can think of , vrs flood and drain stuff , about a thousand or maybe more pots ,,,etc etc


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

@Moggs, jus got the Trainwreck from humbolt....wha she like ta grow...they will be getting a 2 foot veg topped fer 4 and lollipopped...can she take it or do I need to be a little kinda...any thoughts about it generally m8? ta


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 22 aquafarms and 6 waterfarms with extra pumps , fuck knows how many shades and ballasts ,i found 2 more yesterday i had forgotten about , 3 spare tents , vrs home made bubblers , 8 parabolics that i can think of , vrs flood and drain stuff , about a thousand or maybe more pots ,,,etc etc


Ffs first he's got a swimming pool, then lizards in his back yard and now a fuckin hydro shop lol, fuckin snob lol

ive quite a bit of gear but not much tht dosent get used, just mainly that fuckin multi pot bubbler, problem was the big fuckin airpump with it was far too loud for my setup, sounds like a generator ffs


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 22 aquafarms and 6 waterfarms with extra pumps , fuck knows how many shades and ballasts ,i found 2 more yesterday i had forgotten about , 3 spare tents , vrs home made bubblers , 8 parabolics that i can think of , vrs flood and drain stuff , about a thousand or maybe more pots ,,,etc etc


I only grew 2-4 plants at a time and ended up with this lot to wash when i packed down my grow..


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I only grew 2-4 plants at a time and ended up with this lot to wash when i packed down my grow..
> 
> View attachment 2681190


Dandruff an issue?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs first he's got a swimming pool, then lizards in his back yard and now a fuckin hydro shop lol, fuckin snob lol
> 
> ive quite a bit of gear but not much tht dosent get used, just mainly that fuckin multi pot bubbler, problem was the big fuckin airpump with it was far too loud for my setup, sounds like a generator ffs


moggy needs to put up a thread, because honestly mate u sound like a fuckin beast at this, if i assumed right you grow for a living? next hel besendin black stealth jets round the world sellin oz's for a hunner an makin millions....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> Dandruff an issue?


didnt you know head n shoulders increases yield...


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ttt your going on my official sample list for this next crop, i like to send out a few samples get peoples opinions even more so on this blueberry but ive already decided its shite lol


Can I get on that list sambo?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 22 aquafarms and 6 waterfarms with extra pumps , fuck knows how many shades and ballasts ,i found 2 more yesterday i had forgotten about , 3 spare tents , vrs home made bubblers , 8 parabolics that i can think of , vrs flood and drain stuff , about a thousand or maybe more pots ,,,etc etc


what size are the tents lol? nned to find a tent n fan n filter ready for when i move


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> you tease , my order for blue dream got spat out , after the t/w i just want , not started the p/w off yet , so many plants here its not good


Hahaha don't worry my friend in a few months there maybe some snips


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> Dandruff an issue?


No shampoos or conditioners for me. Flatmates toiletries. Hot water and a good scrub is all the hair needs. My bathroom contains toothpaste and shaving cream. All these mugs spending fortunes on this that and the other.


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No shampoos or conditioners for me. Flatmates toiletries. Hot water and a good scrub is all the hair needs. My bathroom contains toothpaste and shaving cream. All these mugs spending fortunes on this that and the other.


shaving cream...waste a money...I havnt even got a razor handle just the pack o blades fukin toiletries bad fer the plants...?..prolly


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> shaving cream...waste a money...I havnt even got a razor handle just the pack o blades fukin toiletries bad fer the plants...?..prolly


Using my old razor without some cheap shaving cream just leaves me bleeding everywhere. I just opt not to shave most of the time  Far easier.


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Using my old razor without some cheap shaving cream just leaves me bleeding everywhere. I just opt not to shave most of the time  Far easier.


oh yeah I forgot that stage...you get thru it eventually an hot water is all u need...also same wiv deodorant..stink like a homeless fer a few weeks then all good....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

@bizzle you got mail


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

What stage is this? 

I've shaved for a long time, and it's always the same. Hot water does help, normally shave after a hot bath or shower, but my facial hair, like with the rest of my family, is like barbed wire.


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> What stage is this?
> 
> I've shaved for a long time, and it's always the same. Hot water does help, normally shave after a hot bath or shower, but my facial hair, like with the rest of my family, is like barbed wire.


The body eventually adapts...it it not in its interest to keep bleeding every time you shave it so it eventually desists leaving you back in your natural state of not needing shaving cream


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 1, 2013)

iv asked this loads but.......do youz think hydro foods ok to run with coco?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> iv asked this loads but.......do youz think hydro foods ok to run with coco?


And every time u ask it goes quite in here lol, if I knew I'd tell ye but I haven't a fuckin clue


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 1, 2013)

lol coz most just buy coco food lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

For any of you lot that use freeview


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> For any of you lot that use freeview View attachment 2681264


thats a bit wank ain't it, I suppose if you buy a new tv they'll probly have this thing in it tho??


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> thats a bit wank ain't it, I suppose if you buy a new tv they'll probly have this thing in it tho??


no idea mate im not that good when it comes to electronics, ICe or Yorkie wld probably know tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol, stuck 20 quid in William hill earlier now after a few bets on horses I've got 50 in the account and 30 odd quid in open bets, not bad. Don't do much betting unless I'm lyin in bored as fuck on a Saturday


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, stuck 20 quid in William hill earlier now after a few bets on horses I've got 50 in the account and 30 odd quid in open bets, not bad. Don't do much betting unless I'm lyin in bored as fuck on a Saturday


I wouldnt even know where to start with all that lol, would jus end up losing me money everytime lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I wouldnt even know where to start with all that lol, would jus end up losing me money everytime lol


Like most punters then lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

got a notification here saying unapproved visitor message? click it and it shows my visitor messages and theres nothing new in there. wont go away the notification either


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, stuck 20 quid in William hill earlier now after a few bets on horses I've got 50 in the account and 30 odd quid in open bets, not bad. Don't do much betting unless I'm lyin in bored as fuck on a Saturday


lol i deposited 20 quid at about lunchtime i'm on £87 now my recent one came in. dunno weather to withdraw or march on !


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

Double of nothing!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lol i deposited 20 quid at about lunchtime i'm on £87 now my recent one came in. dunno weather to withdraw or march on !


withdraw it thats about a coin u got there lool


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> lol i deposited 20 quid at about lunchtime i'm on £87 now my recent one came in. dunno weather to withdraw or march on !


Lol, 93.20 quid cos just got the winner on the last race, 4.80 on the 8-1 ruler of the world got 43.20 quid off it. Put the 3.20 quid on another horse to round it off to 90 and I think I'm goina bale


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

we all know it will be nothing tip top haha i'm gonna hang back before i go making any rash moves!

nice work master 20 squid can go a long way if you got the head, ive been on a load of random footy matches from around the world, seems to be working.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> we all know it will be nothing tip top haha i'm gonna hang back before i go making any rash moves!
> 
> nice work master 20 squid can go a long way if you got the head, ive been on a load of random footy matches from around the world, seems to be working.


Only done it cos I'm bored and the racing was live on ch4, there's two races left that I was thinkin betting on but now it's not on channel 4 so that's the sign to get it out te fuck lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

So how much would you say ya spend on betting in a week then an do ya generally win or lose for the majority?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2013)

RIU on the sly at work, get on!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> RIU on the sly at work, get on!


How is the new job going?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So how much would you say ya spend on betting in a week then an do ya generally win or lose for the majority?


I don't bet every week, only take the odd notion, if I take the notion ill fire 20 quid in, when its done its done. The last 2-3 months I've took the notion twice an both time I've been up. I reckon if ur betting every week it's a losing battle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> How is the new job going?


I'll be having this jumped up supervisor on a grievance for harassment if she carries on trying to tell me how to do my job but other than that dandy.

She's one of those who takes no responsibility for her actions and blames problems she causes on others, until she met me that is...

It's dead today though, 2 kids in and 1.5 hours to go.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So how much would you say ya spend on betting in a week then an do ya generally win or lose for the majority?


if you half know your sports and can predict well, you can win more than you lose. all depends what you're betting on aswell i suppose.
i just checked my payments to and from sky bet which i use and i have deposited £366 since january this year and i have withdrawn £550 , about to add a cheeky 100 more to that withdrawel amount tho


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

on a fooken roll ! just stuck a tenner on a sweedish game to finish 3-0 when the score was 2-0, with 30 odd mins to go, 85th minute and its 3-0 !! get it
that £10 returns another 35 and i'm outta here! considering there isnt another last min goal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

well all the seeds arrived this morning, 

just gotta order 5 more then with the cuts i got ordered that will be a 30 pot grow 50-50 with the pal! sweet and its nt at my gaff so its all gravy,, il do a video at sum point wen its up and running in next 2 weeks 

fucking only holdups gunna be by yodel,, one tracking says parcel held awaiting advice and other says out for delivery today, but it aint conme,, i fucking hate that delivery company it pisses me right off!

so hows everyone this beutiful day?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2013)

The weed from this mornings wake and bake is wearing off, need top up.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The weed from this mornings wake and bake is wearing off, need top up.


rolling a celebratory caramello one for ya mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well all the seeds arrived this morning,
> 
> just gotta order 5 more then with the cuts i got ordered that will be a 30 pot grow 50-50 with the pal! sweet and its nt at my gaff so its all gravy,, il do a video at sum point wen its up and running in next 2 weeks
> 
> ...


bored,skint n weedless as normal lol

n Yodel are just a joke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well all the seeds arrived this morning,
> 
> just gotta order 5 more then with the cuts i got ordered that will be a 30 pot grow 50-50 with the pal! sweet and its nt at my gaff so its all gravy,, il do a video at sum point wen its up and running in next 2 weeks
> 
> ...


What way yous runnin these plants? Soil/coco/hydro? Tell us more ye cunt! U still lookin a few o them off me if I have them, goina be another week maybe, no much sign of roots yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What way yous runnin these plants? Soil/coco/hydro? Tell us more ye cunt! U still lookin a few o them off me if I have them, goina be another week maybe, no much sign of roots yet


 running 20 PE fems

these free bies
nothern lights x skunk
crazy miss hyde
pakistani vally

and the last 7 will be cuts from various soruces

running 5x 600 HPS 4 on digi ballasts 1 on normal 
hes got 2x 20 pot wilma systems, im just gunna use the pots and sit em on the floor, 
canna coco pro+

just doing my thing in his basement, got keys and everything, moving boxes of equipment in today,

after this 1st grow wer gunna put a stud wall in and run 2x 20 pot in perp, so be 20 every 4-5 weeks, we got a drying room ther too with a door on so thats gravy,
also gunna buy a clone tent and a aeroclooner, so after this grow we will just run cuttings, and stik to one strain, which? havent decided but very possibly a clone only, havent decided which,

i know we got 2x 20 pots but 2x 15 with 5 lights is adequate, gotta put a new trip[ switch in the fuse box so the celler has its own circuit, otherwise itel just be tripping all the time,

ther u go! lol
his yard mostly his gear for a 50-50 split, how awsome! il take 10 plants worth every 4 weeks from the next grow na botha!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> running 20 PE fems
> 
> these free bies
> nothern lights x skunk
> ...


Well let us know at harvest time then lol, gotta be cheaper than buying it off the lil chav estate cunts lol


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> running 20 PE fems
> 
> these free bies
> nothern lights x skunk
> ...


Id stay away from the aerocloner if i were you, very mixed results......stick with rockwool and you cant go wrong, i speak from experience i had an official ezcloner cost a lot then a normal nutriculture one, sometimes id hit 50% sometimes 25% sometimes 75% but never consistent and always same conditions, now i use rockwool im hitting 99%......if you want any advice regarding electrics ask away im not a sparky but i got a good understanding of electricity...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> running 20 PE fems
> 
> these free bies
> nothern lights x skunk
> ...


Sounds all good m8, hope it works for ye. You just goina hand water then? So u still lookin some of them cuts if I've spare then?? Just checked and a couple have rooted since yesterday, so hopefully a week max now


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

good luck to you ice but i predict it will end in tears, youve already told me the person who ya doing it with is a robbing bastard, if it even happens, you watch 1wk before harvest the gaff will get robbed etc


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

fuck im bored just looking for a documentry to watch n see this, gotta be the best drug doc ever made cocaine cowboys 1 and 2

[video=youtube;K3agMIAZkdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3agMIAZkdM[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

i yes mg theyd be great,,

and yeh sambo i get yeh but the dudes chilled ta fuk,, hes under the missus thumb and it will go well,, its more about the big picture of more than just one grow,, its suk it and see, if it happens it does and il just take all the equipment, but i doubt it will, he maxes at a oz per plant lol,, so he knows its in his interest as a ongoing thing, plus we fall out all the time just like me and you do lol shit happens, but i predict its gunna be spot on, and nobody and i mean NOBODY knows about he gaff,, hes to parra.,

only time will tell, but weve gone halfs on the lot wich he dont need to do

his missus wants him to stop on the doors coz shes scared to death of him getting hurt so like i said hes under the thumb, and needs to do summet thats a monthly thing, wich a perp after this gorw it will be 

il set a few things up during the grow so il know if hes been ther, if he says no then i know hes been dishonest and il just grab my half n shit without letting him know

im not silly 
#
bored ta fuk today man, grrr

im just thinking should i germ the seeds at mine then move them over or what? cant risk the root riots drying.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i yes mg theyd be great,,
> 
> and yeh sambo i get yeh but the dudes chilled ta fuk,, hes under the missus thumb and it will go well,, its more about the big picture of more than just one grow,, its suk it and see, if it happens it does and il just take all the equipment, but i doubt it will, he maxes at a oz per plant lol,, so he knows its in his interest as a ongoing thing, plus we fall out all the time just like me and you do lol shit happens, but i predict its gunna be spot on, and nobody and i mean NOBODY knows about he gaff,, hes to parra.,
> 
> ...


good luck to ya ice sounds like a nice sized grow, just keep ya wits about ya cause people can change when theres serious money about and all in HIS place lol

gotta have a vid or pic when its up n running.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i yes mg theyd be great,,
> 
> and yeh sambo i get yeh but the dudes chilled ta fuk,, hes under the missus thumb and it will go well,, its more about the big picture of more than just one grow,, its suk it and see, if it happens it does and il just take all the equipment, but i doubt it will, he maxes at a oz per plant lol,, so he knows its in his interest as a ongoing thing, plus we fall out all the time just like me and you do lol shit happens, but i predict its gunna be spot on, and nobody and i mean NOBODY knows about he gaff,, hes to parra.,
> 
> ...


just remember your gloves lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

whats every1 been up this sunny sataday then?

i was with the missus n kids most the morning n afternoon traipsing round the shops looks for furniture for me lil girls bedroom, fuck theres alot to buy going from a tiny 1 bed flat to a 3bed house, got her a cool bed with a slide and a cubbyhole underneath fucking 200+ tho, but had a right bargain in ikea got a nice white fair sized wardrobe reduced from 90 to 30! and a smart chest of drawers down to 40 from 120, they where the specials as you walked in and when we first went to look was told they all went mins after the store opened but a touch some more was brought out as we was being told grabbed the 1st of both of them cause was like vulchers round a dead body or sumfing lol

now retired to me flat with a large bot lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats every1 been up this sunny sataday then?
> 
> i was with the missus n kids most the morning n afternoon traipsing round the shops looks for furniture for me lil girls bedroom, fuck theres alot to buy going from a tiny 1 bed flat to a 3bed house, got her a cool bed with a slide and a cubbyhole underneath fucking 200+ tho, but had a right bargain in ikea got a nice white fair sized wardrobe reduced from 90 to 30! and a smart chest of drawers down to 40 from 120, they where the specials as you walked in and when we first went to look was told they all went mins after the store opened but a touch some more was brought out as we was being told grabbed the 1st of both of them cause was like vulchers round a dead body or sumfing lol
> 
> now retired to me flat with a large bot lol


same as normal mate, skint,bored n trapped indoors with her n baby lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats every1 been up this sunny sataday then?
> 
> i was with the missus n kids most the morning n afternoon traipsing round the shops looks for furniture for me lil girls bedroom, fuck theres alot to buy going from a tiny 1 bed flat to a 3bed house, got her a cool bed with a slide and a cubbyhole underneath fucking 200+ tho, but had a right bargain in ikea got a nice white fair sized wardrobe reduced from 90 to 30! and a smart chest of drawers down to 40 from 120, they where the specials as you walked in and when we first went to look was told they all went mins after the store opened but a touch some more was brought out as we was being told grabbed the 1st of both of them cause was like vulchers round a dead body or sumfing lol
> 
> now retired to me flat with a large bot lol


Ive been at fuck all most the day, few bets on horses ended up stuck 20 in got 70 out. That's about the height of it, fuckin pissed down here half the day too, sittin now with a few brae and a bottle of southern comfort...,oh and this little bit of gumby hash


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> same as normal mate, skint,bored n trapped indoors with her n baby lol


you not working at the min sae? no news on when your gonna move n be able to grow again yet?



Mastergrow said:


> Ive been at fuck all most the day, few bets on horses ended up stuck 20 in got 70 out. That's about the height of it, fuckin pissed down here half the day too, sittin now with a few brae and a bottle of southern comfort...,oh and this little bit of gumby hash


dont sound like a too sad a day mg, had a earner on the horses got booze n smoke carnt grumble, u just home for the wkend?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you not working at the min sae? no news on when your gonna move n be able to grow again yet?
> 
> 
> 
> dont sound like a too sad a day mg, had a earner on the horses got booze n smoke carnt grumble, u just home for the wkend?


Aye can't complain I suppose. Got home yesterday and found out today I'm workin round home next week, off on Monday too, means if these show roots I can pot them up during the week now which is good


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> running 20 PE fems
> 
> these free bies
> nothern lights x skunk
> ...


ooh you gonna be rich ic3


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Id stay away from the aerocloner if i were you, very mixed results......stick with rockwool and you cant go wrong, i speak from experience i had an official ezcloner cost a lot then a normal nutriculture one, sometimes id hit 50% sometimes 25% sometimes 75% but never consistent and always same conditions, now i use rockwool im hitting 99%......if you want any advice regarding electrics ask away im not a sparky but i got a good understanding of electricity...


I got a question bout leccy...if you got 2 resistors of 1/2 ohm in series what is the sum resistance....no google


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye can't complain I suppose. Got home yesterday and found out today I'm workin round home next week, off on Monday too, means if these show roots I can pot them up during the week now which is good


sweet at least ya working local next week then, what do u mix your southern comfort with mg? 

im a ice n a slice man with the vods lol if i aint got ice i wont drink it and a some fresh lime is needed too, they are flowing nicely now could murder a line of proper coke or a nice lil rock to smoke followed by some vals hmmmmmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you not working at the min sae? no news on when your gonna move n be able to grow again yet?
> 
> dont sound like a too sad a day mg, had a earner on the horses got booze n smoke carnt grumble, u just home for the wkend?


nah i jacked my job in back in December, fed up of being treated like a cunt day in day out running a whole company depot with 30staff ( everything inc payroll,rotas,vehicle maintenance,legislation compliance etc etc etc) having to do 90hr weeks every week with no days off an being paid not much above minimum wage etc etc

As for moving, we are on the council list with preferred bidding status so we should be out of here sometime in the next 2months at most, cld be next week or 8 weeks away just dont know lol, so in the meantime im just doing the surveys an shit to pay for a grow tent n fan n filter lol, gonna cost me bout £100-120 for all the bits and ive got about £75 in Amazon vouchers and about £20paypal from doing the surveys so not long n ill order em in lol

Fucking killing me though not being able to grow n never having weed or money, im very seriously tempted to do a guerilla loft grow with no tent or filter with the Auto seeds i got here lol, just 1 or 2 n chance it i reckon lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sweet at least ya working local next week then, what do u mix your southern comfort with mg?
> 
> im a ice n a slice man with the vods lol if i aint got ice i wont drink it and a some fresh lime is needed too, they are flowing nicely now could murder a line of proper coke or a nice lil rock to smoke followed by some vals hmmmmmmm


Ice and a wee taste off white, gotta have ice with it same as vodka. Ain't had no coke in a while, was disappointed with the last stuff I got off sr, wouldnt mind some nice stuff tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nah i jacked my job in back in December, fed up of being treated like a cunt day in day out running a whole company depot with 30staff ( everything inc payroll,rotas,vehicle maintenance,legislation compliance etc etc etc) having to do 90hr weeks every week with no days off an being paid not much above minimum wage etc etc
> 
> As for moving, we are on the council list with preferred bidding status so we should be out of here sometime in the next 2months at most, cld be next week or 8 weeks away just dont know lol, so in the meantime im just doing the surveys an shit to pay for a grow tent n fan n filter lol, gonna cost me bout £100-120 for all the bits and ive got about £75 in Amazon vouchers and about £20paypal from doing the surveys so not long n ill order em in lol
> 
> Fucking killing me though not being able to grow n never having weed or money, im very seriously tempted to do a guerilla loft grow with no tent or filter with the Auto seeds i got here lol, just 1 or 2 n chance it i reckon lmao


nothing like a sae post to remind yourself things aint all that bad in your own life compared lmao

your get there in the end m8, just need that move more than anything then you can get ya grow back on.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ice and a wee taste off white, gotta have ice with it same as vodka. Ain't had no coke in a while, was disappointed with the last stuff I got off sr, wouldnt mind some nice stuff tho lol


last nice bit i had, got sent from spain 100quid i think i paid for 2g of some seriously strong shit, tbh tho mg id rather smoke it, yeah they now rock up benzocaine n try rip people with it for crack, but in general your crack is gonna have alot more cocaine in that most powders, its just the social sterotype shit doctors,judges,lawers every fucking 1 will sniff a line, but would be horrified at the thought of smoking crack!?! when all it is a smokable form of cocaine??? 

get pissed up, have a huge line of nice sniff with a lil tip of ketamine on the end of that line, then as soon as it up there hit the pipe hmmmmmmmmmmm thats a fucking buz n 3/4 lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothing like a sae post to remind yourself things aint all that bad in your own life compared lmao
> 
> your get there in the end m8, just need that move more than anything then you can get ya grow back on.


yeah thats the annoying thing......knowing that in less than 2 grows i could be totally outta the shit financially an afford a car etc...............but not being able to grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

On the plus side tho it looks like the Jokeshop might be paying for my missus to finish off her Nursery Nurse course/qualification and if that happens she will start college in September which means i get to stay at home with baby( and grow of course) for at least 2years lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> last nice bit i had, got sent from spain 100quid i think i paid for 2g of some seriously strong shit, tbh tho mg id rather smoke it, yeah they now rock up benzocaine n try rip people with it for crack, but in general your crack is gonna have alot more cocaine in that most powders, its just the social sterotype shit doctors,judges,lawers every fucking 1 will sniff a line, but would be horrified at the thought of smoking crack!?! when all it is a smokable form of cocaine???
> 
> get pissed up, have a huge line of nice sniff with a lil tip of ketamine on the end of that line, then as soon as it up there hit the pipe hmmmmmmmmmmm thats a fucking buz n 3/4 lmao


Aye I know what ur saying, round here it would be frowned upon, any time I've mentioned it anyway it hasn't been good lol, only time I took ketamine was when I was pissed and don't mind much, had me anything when I'm pissed ill usually take it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats the annoying thing......knowing that in less than 2 grows i could be totally outta the shit financially an afford a car etc...............but not being able to grow


u just gotta wait it out sae fucking el m8 things have been rough for u for a good while, whats another 8wks to wait for the new house and to be able to grow, fuck all geezer just think in 8wks u could be all set back up and 10-12wks from a harvest!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I know what ur saying, round here it would be frowned upon, any time I've mentioned it anyway it hasn't been good lol, only time I took ketamine was when I was pissed and don't mind much, had me anything when I'm pissed ill usually take it lol


have you ever tried it mg? is just like u sniffed the best coke EVER lol same fucking drug m8 just gets into your system quicker by smoking and is generally a much purer product.

and ketamine when pissed aint a good idea lol try it with coke m8, or pills but in small dosages best is rack up lines but make the tips of the lines ket


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> last nice bit i had, got sent from spain 100quid i think i paid for 2g of some seriously strong shit, tbh tho mg id rather smoke it, yeah they now rock up benzocaine n try rip people with it for crack, but in general your crack is gonna have alot more cocaine in that most powders, its just the social sterotype shit doctors,judges,lawers every fucking 1 will sniff a line, but would be horrified at the thought of smoking crack!?! when all it is a smokable form of cocaine???
> 
> get pissed up, have a huge line of nice sniff with a lil tip of ketamine on the end of that line, then as soon as it up there hit the pipe hmmmmmmmmmmm thats a fucking buz n 3/4 lmao


ooh them wr the daze smoking rock off a red bull can k or b up the hooter not fer me no more to old an healthy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

rimmer,, yeh man il let u know closer to harvest time m8, u know my shits good,, i think its about time sambo got a sample of me,, to be honest it never crossed my mind to send one, i do feel cuntish,

but

we tend to fall out nr my harvest everytime, i guess it was with the para and stress of it being in my house,

all i can do is see how it goes, good or bad il know eitherway,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u just gotta wait it out sae fucking el m8 things have been rough for u for a good while, whats another 8wks to wait for the new house and to be able to grow, fuck all geezer just think in 8wks u could be all set back up and 10-12wks from a harvest!


Yup, hopefully closer to 8-9 wks from harvest though coz although you lot dont know it yet im gonna hit one of you lot in hereup for a clone for the fairy to deliver lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> have you ever tried it mg? is just like u sniffed the best coke EVER lol same fucking drug m8 just gets into your system quicker by smoking and is generally a much purer product.
> 
> and ketamine when pissed aint a good idea lol try it with coke m8, or pills but in small dosages best is rack up lines but make the tips of the lines ket


have to say after smoking crack street beak seems shite


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> ooh them wr the daze smoking rock off a red bull can k or b up the hooter not fer me no more to old an healthy


i will still dabble indi but last time i touched a class A was 3-4months ago, my body carnt do it anymore if im gonna do heavy stuff i need a bag of benzos to keep me sane lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> have you ever tried it mg? is just like u sniffed the best coke EVER lol same fucking drug m8 just gets into your system quicker by smoking and is generally a much purer product.
> 
> and ketamine when pissed aint a good idea lol try it with coke m8, or pills but in small dosages best is rack up lines but make the tips of the lines ket


Naw m8 ain't tried it, if I was to its be on my own by the sounds of things round here lol, meths the big thing round here, I've took it, yes when pissed as usual lol but I stay away from it, u want te see the shape of some of the folk round here that are always on it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Naw m8 ain't tried it, if I was to its be on my own by the sounds of things round here lol, meths the big thing round here, I've took it, yes when pissed as usual lol but I stay away from it, u want te see the shape of some of the folk round here that are always on it lol


meth as in metherdone or meth as in methampthetimine?


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will still dabble indi but last time i touched a class A was 3-4months ago, my body carnt do it anymore if im gonna do heavy stuff i need a bag of benzos to keep me sane lol


gud plan m8 nuffin but misery comin off an fukin months of illness, sticky green meds an booze fer me too...nice wine tho only need a bottle


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> meth as in metherdone or meth as in methampthetimine?


Mephedrone m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mephedrone m8


meow meow

few days before the ban you could still legally buy a key online for 2-3k, went up quite a bit after the ban tho lol i couldnt do it have been offered, but these fake drugs scare me abit i like me normal drugs lol

it really poplar up north too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mephedrone m8


plant food ayeeeeee!!! lmao fuk that,, im not a plant so it can have it!

same as me sambo, i done all the drugs, bak wen drugs wer drugs, now ther just shit so im glad im out of it, these new designer drugs scare the fuk outa me, so do pill, people are just too greedy and stik anything in em for a profit,fuk that

i was just gunna say summet but fuk its gone


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Folk round here's also lovin them tabs of ur man Tyler on sr, I know a lad took 40 over 5 days in the dam lol, so I'd say its hard to od on them or anything, ain't took non mysel tho


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

spent a month in an opium bar...chillaxation, they also allowed ganja to be smoked, the owner was a brother of the police chief who also liked a cheeky button of raw opium, dunno if places like that still exist in asia


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> @Moggs, jus got the Trainwreck from humbolt....wha she like ta grow...they will be getting a 2 foot veg topped fer 4 and lollipopped...can she take it or do I need to be a little kinda...any thoughts about it generally m8? ta


you may not need to top at all , there bushy bastards with massive indi leaves , doesnt mind a chop but can get silly bushy and require a trim , the nugs are little golf balls and stuggle to get light so you may have to nip or tuck later on , flower times were interesting , they triggered into flower very very quickly with all being 8 weekers except 1 which was done in 6 !!!! i kept that bastard dont you worry , the nugs are heavy heavy indica that fuck you up , a sweetness to the smell and not too stinky , clones easy as you like and grows like its a friggin race , its hard to think of a single downside to this plant it really is , perhaps the yeilds could be slightly better but this doesnt mean there not good , ive got loads growing as im a bit of a new fan of this strain , from time to time i would hear about someone flogging it , i found out why


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> spent a month in an opium bar...chillaxation, they also allowed ganja to be smoked, the owner was a brother of the police chief who also liked a cheeky button of raw opium, dunno if places like that still exist in asia


thats fucking oldskool indi, i no you could still go smoke opium on the elephant treks in chang mai northan thailaind bout 10yr ago but dont thats happening anymore either.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> what size are the tents lol? nned to find a tent n fan n filter ready for when i move


2.4 squared , its been fucked by the raiders , 1x2 that i sold about 4 hrs ago and a 2x2 thats sat in the back of my van , i think its in good nick but cant remember


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

aint very much left to watch that i aint seen, just started watching a australian show called underbelly is about the drugs scene from both sides dealers n police, very good watch bit tongue n cheek but well worthy of a watch.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 1, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> Id stay away from the aerocloner if i were you, very mixed results......stick with rockwool and you cant go wrong, i speak from experience i had an official ezcloner cost a lot then a normal nutriculture one, sometimes id hit 50% sometimes 25% sometimes 75% but never consistent and always same conditions, now i use rockwool im hitting 99%......if you want any advice regarding electrics ask away im not a sparky but i got a good understanding of electricity...


i agree with that. my cloner gave me 6 out of 8 last time. i took 12 this time and 10 have died and the other 2 are yet to root. my mate gets better results just putting into coco and let them go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2013)

The memory loss on that meow meow scared the fuck out of me. Goldfish had longer memory than me on that shit. Super speed at best, no euphoria like nice flake or mandy. Fucked mysel in the sun yesters 1 til 6 boozing, blacked out by 8. Got excited by the sun n went bonkers. Arranged to gan n see me mates drumming group at the local hippie fest at 12 today. Fuckin swede still bouncing I had to stand about a hundred foot back, on the cusp of whitey, hair of the bear later n I was sound. Scary.


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats fucking oldskool indi, i no you could still go smoke opium on the elephant treks in chang mai northan thailaind bout 10yr ago but dont thats happening anymore either.


I was bumming it in the 80 s mostly india se asia shoestring stoner piss head shit, the form was in the right areas to go to the places you new were connected to the cops as they wernt gonna raid themselves, an in Nepal and benares you could go to govnt shops an buy charas stamped wiv an official seal, only peep ever got fuked in asia was tha ones who was afraid of the cops an cut them out...fail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> aint very much left to watch that i aint seen, just started watching a australian show called underbelly is about the drugs scene from both sides dealers n police, very good watch bit tongue n cheek but well worthy of a watch.


 yeh i got bored of that about sn 2 i think, was ok-ish but a bit shit, but whenu have watched about every series to dat its a hard call,,

falling skies starts in june! should be good

that tv series vikings is well on its way into the season or has finished and that davincis demons is also menna be good,,

im watching burn notice atm,, shes hot is that chick, id bust her bak doors in man! lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 2.4 squared , its been fucked by the raiders , 1x2 that i sold about 4 hrs ago and a 2x2 thats sat in the back of my van , i think its in good nick but cant remember


well when ive moved n seen what space ive got to play with might shout you again lol, aint got a 6"fan n filter hanging around as well have ya? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i got bored of that about sn 2 i think, was ok-ish but a bit shit, but whenu have watched about every series to dat its a hard call,,
> 
> falling skies starts in june! should be good
> 
> ...


falling skies is piss poor, had such promise but acting is terrible, have downloaded most of vikings just not watch em yet, quite liking this underbelly.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone for a chicken wing...there kinda spicy


----------



## dura72 (Jun 1, 2013)

evening ya fuckin wastrels


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

Evening Dura......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

Just to change the theme away from the normal pills/coke/crack/benzo talk in here.............thinking of growing some shrooms at a mates house, is it even in demand these days? Anyone know anyone that takes or sells em?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just to change the theme away from the normal pills/coke/crack/benzo talk in here.............thinking of growing some shrooms at a mates house, is it even in demand these days? Anyone know anyone that takes or sells em?


I know boys that would take them, I'd maybe even take them of ye lol, my m8 was thinkin if growin them a while back but never got round to it


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

its a limited market sae and most who do them will pick n freeze enough during our own mushroom season, your kent so prob got some links to london? i member yrs ago living in norfolk as a kid some of the older lads would get real good prices for them in london and they where just picking them by the 100s 1000s etc


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

wait for the season sae late sept/oct before any frost i think it is, go pick 1000s then dry them all out and make it a powder, get some good phet and make capsules of a mix say 2 mush powder 1 phet, open a SR account and make alot of money lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I know boys that would take them, I'd maybe even take them of ye lol, my m8 was thinkin if growin them a while back but never got round to it


I'll shout ya then if i decide to give it a go


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its a limited market sae and most who do them will pick n freeze enough during our own mushroom season, your kent so prob got some links to london? i member yrs ago living in norfolk as a kid some of the older lads would get real good prices for them in london and they where just picking them by the 100s 1000s etc


A lot of the places that they used to grow were "treated" by woodland trust n etc, used to be thousands of places round here an nowadays absolutely nothing, ive got mates that go out looking for em every year an they just havent found any in the last 2-3years hence why i was thinking of growing em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

Years ago you could buy carrier bags full of em for £20 a pop, now they go for £3-10 a gram ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> A lot of the places that they used to grow were "treated" by woodland trust n etc, used to be thousands of places round here an nowadays absolutely nothing, ive got mates that go out looking for em every year an they just havent found any in the last 2-3years hence why i was thinking of growing em lol


yeah my mushie days where 10+ yrs ago wouldnt have a clue where they grow, we use to buy them of the older lads 100 frozen shrooms for a 5er, would then get a pair of tights and put the hundred inside and put 2 cups of boiling water into a pan and then put the tights with the mushrooms in and brew it up for ages 2 teas per 100 and that tea even if it did taste like shite would have u tripping for 8-12hrs stronger than any acid tabs ive ever had, and stronger than shrooms i tried in the dam.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Years ago you could buy carrier bags full of em for £20 a pop, now they go for £3-10 a gram ffs


Get them done m8 and well talk money


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah my mushie days where 10+ yrs ago wouldnt have a clue where they grow, we use to buy them of the older lads 100 frozen shrooms for a 5er, would then get a pair of tights and put the hundred inside and put 2 cups of boiling water into a pan and then put the tights with the mushrooms in and brew it up for ages 2 teas per 100 and that tea even if it did taste like shite would have u tripping for 8-12hrs stronger than any acid tabs ive ever had, and stronger than shrooms i tried in the dam.


I was never big into mushies or acid, I seen a guy when I was younger take acid and it was as if he never came down of it, ended up in a nut house for years, fuck knows he's maybe still there lol. I took mushies in the dam and in the middle of me bein fucked we got kicked outta the place we wer stayin which sorta put a dampner on the whole night, didn't really like it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;_LBSIkugN-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBSIkugN-s[/video]

how camp sambo!lmao

mushies? fuk me i got sum from texas and omfg i was mashed up for about 8 hrs solid! fukme paggered wert the word


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I was never big into mushies or acid, I seen a guy when I was younger take acid and it was as if he never came down of it, ended up in a nut house for years, fuck knows he's maybe still there lol. I took mushies in the dam and in the middle of me bein fucked we got kicked outta the place we wer stayin which sorta put a dampner on the whole night, didn't really like it lol


i have been lucky enough to never have a bad trip, all mine have been very enjoyable bar 1 night in the dam, was there with 3 m8s and 2 of us had our missus too big mistake but when ya young n all that jazz, anyway i brought a few e's on the street very nice too and had a box of these mushrooms left from the day before when we all had truffles but i also brought a box of mushrooms same time.

all gone back to the hotel which was a huge boat right next to the central train station, and 1 by 1 every flagged off so whilst buzzing me tits off on these e's i thought fuck it il eat the mushrooms too, missus then went to sleep aswel and i was left alone in the room with nothing but the freeporn channel, was pacing about the room all night with no clothes on dodging monsters that kept jumping out from behind everything lmao was sane enough back then to tell meself this is only a drug and it will end, dunno if i could do that now tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [video=youtube;_LBSIkugN-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBSIkugN-s[/video]
> 
> how camp sambo!lmao
> 
> mushies? fuk me i got sum from texas and omfg i was mashed up for about 8 hrs solid! fukme paggered wert the word


you got a hard-on for me 2night hay ice lol thats way to skinny for me, fuck i aint been gym for ages not sticking to a diet and couldnt find the attactment to me hair clippers yday so had a no 0 i look more like a fat uncle fester lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have been lucky enough to never have a bad trip, all mine have been very enjoyable bar 1 night in the dam, was there with 3 m8s and 2 of us had our missus too big mistake but when ya young n all that jazz, anyway i brought a few e's on the street very nice too and had a box of these mushrooms left from the day before when we all had truffles but i also brought a box of mushrooms same time.
> 
> all gone back to the hotel which was a huge boat right next to the central train station, and 1 by 1 every flagged off so whilst buzzing me tits off on these e's i thought fuck it il eat the mushrooms too, missus then went to sleep aswel and i was left alone in the room with nothing but the freeporn channel, was pacing about the room all night with no clothes on dodging monsters that kept jumping out from behind everything lmao was sane enough back then to tell meself this is only a drug and it will end, dunno if i could do that now tho.


When I took them in the dam they wer these big massive things, was like when ye bit into them they turned blue inside, was with 3 other people and the more fucked I got the more they said the wernt really gettin a hit lol, we wer in the bathroom of the room blasting joints and the place was fuckin spinning lol, we wer blasting music and at about 3am we got kicked out lol, wasn't a good night from then on


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When I took them in the dam they wer these big massive things, was like when ye bit into them they turned blue inside, was with 3 other people and the more fucked I got the more they said the wernt really gettin a hit lol, we wer in the bathroom of the room blasting joints and the place was fuckin spinning lol, we wer blasting music and at about 3am we got kicked out lol, wasn't a good night from then on


we are obviously talking a few years ago cause they been banned for quite a time i think, im talking when it was still guilders not euros lol but anyway 3 of us went into the shop and brought and ate whilst there a box of truffles, choose the truffles cause they said where similar to e's, we ate the box between the 3 and left, 20-30mins later thought fuck this we aint wrecked enough so went back n brought and ate another 2 box's, i remember the women laughing at us saying your gonna be wrecked now lol and that the only thing to help is sugar??? dunno how true that is?

but anyway after them other 2 box's we was mingled! and had to walk back through the main shopping area to get back to a friends hotel who coulnt get a room on the boat we was on, i remember me missus n m8 both pukeing n proper spinning out and me going into some dodgy coffee shop asking for sugar lol but i had a lovely trip lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we are obviously talking a few years ago cause they been banned for quite a time i think, im talking when it was still guilders not euros lol but anyway 3 of us went into the shop and brought and ate whilst there a box of truffles, choose the truffles cause they said where similar to e's, we ate the box between the 3 and left, 20-30mins later thought fuck this we aint wrecked enough so went back n brought and ate another 2 box's, i remember the women laughing at us saying your gonna be wrecked now lol and that the only thing to help is suger??? dunno how true that is?
> 
> but anyway after them other 2 box's we was mingled! and had to walk back through the main shopping area to get back to a friends hotel who coulnt get a room on the boat we was on, i remember me missus n m8 both pukeing n proper spinning out and me going into some dodgy coffee shop asking for sugar lol but i had a lovely trip lol


it was about 8-10 year ago, was the first time I was there, it was euros tho. When u mention the sugar I came outta the toilet in either a bar or McDonald's i camt mine, and the women at the door that u have to give money too for the toilet pretty much made me take a bag of sugar, a wee satchet in my mouth cos she said I looked fucked lol, I was pretty good I thot, shed never seen fucked before lol


----------



## dura72 (Jun 1, 2013)

well ladies a wee update on ma life so far; finished uni and awaiting exam results, think ive done ok so no real worries, cant get jsa so ive absolutely no cash, fuckin outrageous students cant claim it thru the summer when weve no student loans comin in!! so im off to the doc on monday to get signed off with my bad back so i can go for an ESA application. still out on double bail for the growin and meat cleaver charges....the former is quiet the latter is up for trial in about 3 weeks, read the cops statements- fuckin stinking rotting liars, complete bullshit, fortunately full of logical inconsistences so my layers should destroy them and at the end of the day its just my word against theirs....and im off the booze and drugs and back on the tools, picked a few jobs up with a little facebook advertising so im gonna be busy for the next 2 or 3 weeks.....and finally onto the grow, still got 9 under a 600 hps in coco 12/12 from rooted clone, double duth and krystal kush if i remember rightly, just usin a and b so far about 4 weeks in, bud forming and all plants lookin fine but small, 2 mothers were under a 250 hps but i just cobbled up a wee homemade prop light as the guy wants his 250 watt cfl back. bit of wood about 18" by 8" with four light bulb holders on it with 4x11 watt/60 watt cfl bulbs, low power but should hold mothers and root clones ok


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

dura72 said:


> well ladies a wee update on ma life so far; finished uni and awaiting exam results, think ive done ok so no real worries, cant get jsa so ive absolutely no cash, fuckin outrageous students cant claim it thru the summer when weve no student loans comin in!! so im off to the doc on monday to get signed off with my bad back so i can go for an ESA application. still out on double bail for the growin and meat cleaver charges....the former is quiet the latter is up for trial in about 3 weeks, read the cops statements- fuckin stinking rotting liars, complete bullshit, fortunately full of logical inconsistences so my layers should destroy them and at the end of the day its just my word against theirs....and im off the booze and drugs and back on the tools, picked a few jobs up with a little facebook advertising so im gonna be busy for the next 2 or 3 weeks.....and finally onto the grow, still got 9 under a 600 hps in coco 12/12 from rooted clone, double duth and krystal kush if i remember rightly, just usin a and b so far about 4 weeks in, bud forming and all plants lookin fine but small, 2 mothers were under a 250 hps but i just cobbled up a wee homemade prop light as the guy wants his 250 watt cfl back. bit of wood about 18" by 8" with four light bulb holders on it with 4x11 watt/60 watt cfl bulbs, low power but should hold mothers and root clones ok


Aye the cops is lying bastards m8, I was caught doin 77 in a 40 and they managed to take my licence off me for 18 months for fuck sake, said I was on the wrong side off the road and they wer out with ther batton and I skidded to a stop, all a load of shite it was but they won the cunts


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> iv asked this loads but.......do youz think hydro foods ok to run with coco?


nah man coco is inert wich means fuck off and google it ya lazy bastard, watch out boys here it comes police state of the uk, thinkin about stoppin the pics and startin up a new one like ik it all para a that ut stil dont like cuts knowin my buisness

http://news.sky.com/story/1098141/google-ordered-to-give-customer-data-to-fbi


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah man coco is inert wich means fuck off and google it ya lazy bastard, watch out boys here it comes police state of the uk, thinkin about stoppin the pics and startin up a new one like ik it all para a that ut stil dont like cuts knowin my buisness
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1098141/google-ordered-to-give-customer-data-to-fbi


I can't be assed reading that so what it's all about iiKode lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

google gave up some info to the fbi, counter-terrosim shite, you worry too much kode.

we grow weed mate not make bombs well some of us anyway lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> just remember your gloves lol


nah, honestly ice get thoe white painters uits, duct tape the soles of ur feet, go in at random times, allways boil the kettle and act like ur waiting for the owner to get back, make sure ur not bein set up go online get a 50 pack of those forensics suits and take them with you everytime you leave, dont forget hairnets, last thing you need is filth trouble with ur kids n that


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> plant food ayeeeeee!!! lmao fuk that,, im not a plant so it can have it!
> 
> same as me sambo, i done all the drugs, bak wen drugs wer drugs, now ther just shit so im glad im out of it, these new designer drugs scare the fuk outa me, so do pill, people are just too greedy and stik anything in em for a profit,fuk that
> 
> i was just gunna say summet but fuk its gone


more people have died, an fucked their lives doing these fake drugs, mainly the fake weed, when inact weed hasnt hurt a single smart man sicne the dawn of time, you get these numpties on tv sayin they had a cannabis problem, i can understand that, but they make it look bad when they are just immature fuckin scum that cant handle goin without a smoke without 'robbing, stealin, and fuck know what else they do' acting out like its heroin ffs pises me off those bbc documentaries about it, if they legalised it then all these fake weed shit willl be gone, it all a shyte smoke anyway and fucks you up to uncomfortable levels. i fell asleep standing up moking black mamba, woke up with a burstin headache, and had to drink so much water the next day, fuckin stupid tuff like, specially salvia aka facemelter, i literally was trying to catch my face after rippin that stuff


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> google gave up some info to the fbi, counter-terrosim shite, you worry too much kode.
> 
> we grow weed mate not make bombs well some of us anyway lolol


im just saying once this ets passed, they see evidence on ur computer for growin weed then they hand it over to ur local pigfarm and they sort it out, thats the initial goal to fuk everyone. couter terrorism? seems legit they would kill a couple peope make it big news, just so they can keep an eye on people interests, fuckit might ust start goin to starvuks all day to chat shyte on here


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> more people have died, an fucked their lives doing these fake drugs, mainly the fake weed, when inact weed hasnt hurt a single smart man sicne the dawn of time, you get these numpties on tv sayin they had a cannabis problem, i can understand that, but they make it look bad when they are just immature fuckin scum that cant handle goin without a smoke without 'robbing, stealin, and fuck know what else they do' acting out like its heroin ffs pises me off those bbc documentaries about it, if they legalised it then all these fake weed shit willl be gone, it all a shyte smoke anyway and fucks you up to uncomfortable levels. i fell asleep standing up moking black mamba, woke up with a burstin headache, and had to drink so much water the next day, fuckin stupid tuff like, specially salvia aka facemelter, i literally was trying to catch my face after rippin that stuff


U talk about these boys that can't do without a smoke without Robbin and stealing, wer u not the boy knocking some guy out the othe night for two bags of weed???


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> more people have died, an fucked their lives doing these fake drugs, mainly the fake weed, when inact weed hasnt hurt a single smart man sicne the dawn of time, you get these numpties on tv sayin they had a cannabis problem, i can understand that, but they make it look bad when they are just immature fuckin scum that cant handle goin without a smoke without 'robbing, stealin, and fuck know what else they do' acting out like its heroin ffs pises me off those bbc documentaries about it, if they legalised it then all these fake weed shit willl be gone, it all a shyte smoke anyway and fucks you up to uncomfortable levels. i fell asleep standing up moking black mamba, woke up with a burstin headache, and had to drink so much water the next day, fuckin stupid tuff like, specially salvia aka facemelter, i literally was trying to catch my face after rippin that stuff


fake drugs are bad kode yeah same as all drugs, theres enough people with serious mental health problems that have been brought 4ward from smoking weed (real weed) and theres enough weak people who will rob and steal for smoke.

me personally i think its just weak minded people, we all in todays world with all the info at hand no that heroin,crack etc are very addictive and all the dangers so why would u take that on a regular??? unless your very uneducated or weak of the mind.

but i dont buy that grade (good weed) of today is harmless imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im just saying once this ets passed, they see evidence on ur computer for growin weed then they hand it over to ur local pigfarm and they sort it out, thats the initial goal to fuk everyone. couter terrorism? seems legit they would kill a couple peope make it big news, just so they can keep an eye on people interests, fuckit might ust start goin to starvuks all day to chat shyte on here


Just use tor, that'll work will it not, don't think they'll be that interested in us anyway, there's far too many. They might go for moggs tho cos he's hardcore lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fake drugs are bad kode yeah same as all drugs, theres enough people with serious mental health problems that have been brought 4ward from smoking weed (real weed) and theres enough weak people who will rob and steal for smoke.
> 
> me personally i think its just weak minded people, we all in todays world with all the info at hand no that heroin,crack etc are very addictive and all the dangers so why would u take that on a regular??? unless your very uneducated or weak of the mind.
> 
> but i dont buy that grade (good weed) of today is harmless imo


ive seen one guy get fucked up off weed, he ain't here today but it def fucked his head up, IMO it can be harmful but only to the weak minded the same as any other drug


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just use tor, that'll work will it not, don't think they'll be that interested in us anyway, there's far too many. They might go for moggs tho cos he's hardcore lol


moggs is the uk version of fdd lmfao

infact he may be fdd with all that cat loving shite, fdd was the same.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I can't be assed reading that so what it's all about iiKode lol


the fbi ordered google to show them private documents, that were otherwise not allowed to be shown, im just saying another ten year none of us will be keepin our shit on here, thi place stops me bragging to everycunt about my op. terrorism, then drugs funding terrorim - us apparently, fuck knows im jut sick of privacy invasion over terrorism, when its all their fault ALL OF IT NONE OF US DONE ANYTHING TO PROOKE TERRORISTS, IT WAS THE GOERNMENT FFS N THEY ARE BAD ENOUGH ACTING LIKE THE WAR HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE PEOPLE, WHEN 99% of US WOULD top the silly war, it al governent deciicons, we never voted to go to war did we? nah high rankin wealthy familys seen profit and made some shit, i ean who the fuck would attack the uperpower of the worl ff 'america' not even a country like ust a group 'al queda' makes no sens, whoever made money id shoot on the spot if i had a time machine


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ive seen one guy get fucked up off weed, he ain't here today but it def fucked his head up, IMO it can be harmful but only to the weak minded the same as any other drug


yeah i can understand, not being nasty or anythin but it is hi own fault like, it just like drink or anything realy, food, driving, everything has a risk to fuck you up, but weed has a lower rating than a bunch of other shit thats legal ffs, drinking oil isnt illegal ut it would kill you, yet smokin weed is, and alcohol and fags are jut another fuckin paragraph i canny be arsed writing


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> moggs is the uk version of fdd lmfao
> 
> infact he may be fdd with all that cat loving shite, fdd was the same.


Who the fucks fdd


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Who the fucks fdd


fdd was the main mod of the whole site before he got nicked and they changed it too loads of lil mods lol he use to post pics mg of 100oz outdoors plants no shit! and boats n cars he had brought funnily enough he got nicked lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fdd was the main mod of the whole site before he got nicked and they changed it too loads of lil mods lol he use to post pics mg of 100oz outdoors plants no shit! and boats n cars he had brought funnily enough he got nicked lmao


Sounds like a guy I'd like te know lol, I'd love to be able to grow outdoor, just aint an option here, probly same as ursel


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fake drugs are bad kode yeah same as all drugs, theres enough people with serious mental health problems that have been brought 4ward from smoking weed (real weed) and theres enough weak people who will rob and steal for smoke.
> 
> me personally i think its just weak minded people, we all in todays world with all the info at hand no that heroin,crack etc are very addictive and all the dangers so why would u take that on a regular??? unless your very uneducated or weak of the mind.
> 
> but i dont buy that grade (good weed) of today is harmless imo


im jus sayin these fake drugs come out legal and do more damage than the ones that are legal, fs heroin addicts only die and od cuz its illegal, instead of having good heroin clean needles and a nice clean place to do ur buisness, your jackin up 90% chillie powder with a hep c needle, same with all drug, if they were regulated and people educated on doses and all that shye then maybe we wouldnt have the scum bein taken awa in bodybags after they took some proper heroin that they just thought was the regular hyte that was cut to fuck.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like a guy I'd like te know lol, I'd love to be able to grow outdoor, just aint an option here, probly same as ursel


outdoor in the uk can be easily done you just need a garden as big as moggs lolol

aslong as you got a secure garden and a place indoor to veg them a lil then outdoor in the uk is no hardship.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im jus sayin these fake drugs come out legal and do more damage than the ones that are legal, fs heroin addicts only die and od cuz its illegal, instead of having good heroin clean needles and a nice clean place to do ur buisness, your jackin up 90% chillie powder with a hep c needle, same with all drug, if they were regulated and people educated on doses and all that shye then maybe we wouldnt have the scum bein taken awa in bodybags after they took some proper heroin that they just thought was the regular hyte that was cut to fuck.


that is very true m8, dont quote me but i fink ya find diamorphine i.e smack given in a clinical enviroment is less harmfull to the body than booze!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> outdoor in the uk can be easily done you just need a garden as big as moggs lolol
> 
> aslong as you got a secure garden and a place indoor to veg them a lil then outdoor in the uk is no hardship.


Maybe in a few years m8, when I get rid of this gaf if ever I might buy a place out in the wilderness, but by that time well probly be livin in fuckin igloos lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> aint very much left to watch that i aint seen, just started watching a australian show called underbelly is about the drugs scene from both sides dealers n police, very good watch bit tongue n cheek but well worthy of a watch.


epic show mate, wait till you get to season 5, every season gets better uite a rare occurance likem excet the eason set in the 1920's i couldnt get through it without bein a dribblin mess the whole time, one of them is set in the 80s best season imo


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is very true m8, dont quote me but i fink ya find diamorphine i.e smack given in a clinical enviroment is less harmfull to the body than booze!


aye, im for legalizin all drugs, take what you want aslong as it clean pure, and in a good enviroment, makin it illegal i givin more power to people who shouldnt have it, pablo escobar is the biggest example i can think of, he was nearly a polititian fs, and spent over 2 g a month on elatic bands just to wrap up his money... and whe you got people sellin shit that illegal what is it if they make 1k into 10 an fuck everone asong as they get money they dont care, it takes pennies to make these drugs and yet it goes out at hunners for a few grams the gets cut with allsorts, and remember all these drugs have been legal longer than its been illegal ffs.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is very true m8, dont quote me but i fink ya find diamorphine i.e smack given in a clinical enviroment is less harmfull to the body than booze!


an aye, i beieve coke, heroin all the big ones that are made from plants can be used safley, but the peope running it are the wrong ones, cheaper drugs, better drugs, safer drugs, they will never be able to stop it so theres no point wasting money on trying.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> epic show mate, wait till you get to season 5, every season gets better uite a rare occurance likem excet the eason set in the 1920's i couldnt get through it without bein a dribblin mess the whole time, one of them is set in the 80s best season imo


just finishing season 1 am really enjoying it, got season 2 n 3 aswel.

as for drugs well they been around alot longer than us and will be here long after we all gone.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Any of yes watch that idiot abroad with yer man Carl pilkington?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Any of yes watch that idiot abroad with yer man Carl pilkington?


i dont mind that carl bloke but that stupid cunt gervias with the belly laughs all the time dus me nut in! carnt stand that twat.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont mind that carl bloke but that stupid cunt gervias with the belly laughs all the time dus me nut in! carnt stand that twat.


im the same m8, anything else with gervais in it I can't watch but ur man Carl I find him funny as fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> im the same m8, anything else with gervais in it I can't watch but ur man Carl I find him funny as fuck


i carnt stand the bloke mg but i did watch a few of them idiot abroads and that carl pilckington was the funny 1 not him, hows that southern comfort going down? i just finished this 70cl bot and looking for any zoplicone i might have lost lmao kief pipe should sent me off tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

I've about a third left so ther goin down fine lol, tell ye what, this gumby hash is hard te smoke in a joint, I mixed it with a bit if weed but it chokes the fuck outta ye lol, good stuff tho

a few lads I've give a bit to call it night night, for obvious reasons lol, guys that ain't used to smoking it puts them right out


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've about a third left so ther goin down fine lol, tell ye what, this gumby hash is hard te smoke in a joint, I mixed it with a bit if weed but it chokes the fuck outta ye lol, good stuff tho


thats gumby tho mg, can be a bit on the harsh side at times but deffo hits the spot lol

member that old film i.d ''fucking love you gumbo'' maybe not quite gumby but im pissed n made me fink of the film lol

[video=youtube;Fc3z2h29dmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc3z2h29dmI[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats gumby tho mg, can be a bit on the harsh side at times but deffo hits the spot lol
> 
> member that old film i.d ''fucking love you gumbo'' maybe not quite gumby but im pissed n made me fink of the film lol
> 
> [video=youtube;Fc3z2h29dmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc3z2h29dmI[/video]


Aye it's good for a joint before bed to knock u out, I dunno when ill use them zops cos I've no problem sleepin but ill keep them anyways u never know, what this fuckn love you gumbo anyway lol

just watched that vid, what's that out of? Never seen it before


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's good for a joint before bed to knock u out, I dunno when ill use them zops cos I've no problem sleepin but ill keep them anyways u never know, what this fuckn love you gumbo anyway lol


its from a old film bout footy violence callled i.d its a fucking classic m8, but i have drunk a whole bot of vods so classic status may be challenged lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its from a old film bout footy violence callled i.d its a fucking classic m8, but i have drunk a whole bot of vods so classic status may be challenged lol


ill have to give it a watch anyway, always looking for good films like that


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ill have to give it a watch anyway, always looking for good films like that


its a classic mg, proper cult following n all that shazz fuck nos when it came out but was yrs ago.

if your ever looking for sumfin to watch just type ''vice documentrys'' into youtube they got some good docs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Nearly there now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2682038
> Nearly there now lol


getting there geezer, i was just thinking what a drunkered i am finishing that whole bot of vod tonight feel a tad better now after that pic lololol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its a classic mg, proper cult following n all that shazz fuck nos when it came out but was yrs ago.
> 
> if your ever looking for sumfin to watch just type ''vice documentrys'' into youtube they got some good docs.


Aye I like watching shit like that m8 but my laptops been fucked lately l, gettin it sorted soon tho so ill have te look a few of these things up if I mine lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I like watching shit like that m8 but my laptops been fucked lately l, gettin it sorted soon tho so ill have te look a few of these things up if I mine lol


did u end up downloading that love/hate im about to start watching that, listening to some old tunes at the min fuck music can bring back memorys


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> getting there geezer, i was just thinking what a drunkered i am finishing that whole bot of vod tonight feel a tad better now after that pic lololol


Lol glad it makes you feel good m8, I don't usually drink on my own but has become more regular this last few weeks with workin away, it's alright if u got enought drinks and smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u end up downloading that love/hate im about to start watching that, listening to some old tunes at the min fuck music can bring back memorys


I did actually watch a few of them, i thot it was alright that's when my laptop properly fucked up I think, ohh be nice to have a laptop that works again


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

What sorts old music u listen too m8, I can listen to anything


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What sorts old music u listen too m8, I can listen to anything


i was brought up n lived in east london for most me life you wouldnt like what i listen to lollol

plus im old everything i listen to is 10+yr old lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was brought up n lived in east london for most me life you wouldnt like what i listen to lollol


lol tell us ye bellend, a band I like ocean colour scene, ever heard of them, probly think ther wank, so what sorta shit u listen to, reli I listen to anything lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;3Mhtn9u_-Po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mhtn9u_-Po[/video]

i like to listen to old stuff mg


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;1A9yXsTOWgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A9yXsTOWgM[/video]

classic lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

but as for ocean colour scene fucking love a few songs of theres

[video=youtube;MknQq0kUc3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MknQq0kUc3khttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MknQq0kUc3k[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

fuck it im gonna smoke some kief am up too late anyways lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck it im gonna smoke some kief am up too late anyways lol


Lol, back in my day (fuck in hell that sounds old lol) it was more hardcore rave, paddy Fraser, tizer, bin man, all hard core white glove shit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck it im gonna smoke some kief am up too late anyways lol


I've a few bags of frozen trim I intend to make some kief with, what's the best way, tights or what


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, back in my day (fuck in hell that sounds old lol) it was more hardcore rave, paddy Fraser, tizer, bin man, all hard core white glove shit lol


helter skelter tapes n drum n bass for me back in the day but same as them tunes i posted 10+ yrs ago your almost 30 mg lmao ok ya cunt im 31 but fact is we getting old lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

About ocean colour scene..the day we caught the train got me hooked


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a few bags of frozen trim I intend to make some kief with, what's the best way, tights or what


u can do anything with it m8, best way would be buy some bubble bags are tight git lol try the butter tho mg thats easy and a different buzz just make shore u aint got work the next day lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> helter skelter tapes n drum n bass for me back in the day but same as them tunes i posted 10+ yrs ago your almost 30 mg lmao ok ya cunt im 31 but fact is we getting old lolol


I know m8, as I said to every one else my last birthday was my last, I'm gettin younger m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

thinking of old tunes 

[video=youtube;z6OXlHhxpP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6OXlHhxpP8[/video]

only reason i like the welsh lol i had a love for this bird for years even when she looked old in im a celeb in the jungle i still had a few tugs over her lolool


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u can do anything with it m8, best way would be buy some bubble bags are tight git lol try the butter tho mg thats easy and a different buzz just make shore u aint got work the next day lolol


Im looking to just make some kief with it, Pringles jar and tights or somethung


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 1, 2013)

What about these guys? Some classic tunage!!
[video=youtube_share;TfEoVxy7VDQ]http://youtu.be/TfEoVxy7VDQ[/video]


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 1, 2013)

And these!! This one for you sambo!!

[video=youtube_share;ToQ0n3itoII]http://youtu.be/ToQ0n3itoII[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> And these!! This one for you sambo!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ToQ0n3itoII]http://youtu.be/ToQ0n3itoII[/video]


When I was younger at youth club ther was a mentally disturbed boy that used to sing that to us lads that smoked joints lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

classic msky

@mg this is what i make me kiefhash from, a kids car sun protecter thingy they give em away for free.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> classic msky
> 
> @mg this is what i make me kiefhash from, a kids car sun protecter thingy they give em away for free.
> 
> View attachment 2682104View attachment 2682105View attachment 2682106


aye ill give something along them lines ago, once I'm done with it I'm goina give it to my cousin for buns along with a big if other trim she's got


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

msky u wanker did that song come with razor blades n ropes lmao still a tuuuuuune tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aye ill give something along them lines ago, once I'm done with it I'm goina give it to my cousin for buns along with a big if other trim she's got


she obviously dont no what to do send it this way n spilt the outcome lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;AQhmGMM6FBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhmGMM6FBQ[/video]

....................tuuuuuuuuuuuuune............lo lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2013)

Right bout time I was away te bed folks, see ye's


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

illl leaves ya with this oldie


[video=youtube;IPfm30WEiPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPfm30WEiPk[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right bout time I was away te bed folks, see ye's


me too m8 laterz......


----------



## indikat (Jun 1, 2013)

Good morning anyone got a hangover? The blueberry that I chopped a bit early is proving to be a good smoke, it has a fruit chewit type smell with a very stinky fuggy backnote, should cure up nice an seems good for doin physical work...I have been couchlocked fer 2 weeks on cheesequake . Trim day today sittin fer hours with just the sound of fans fer company and bowls of scissor no doubt... happiness


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> Good morning anyone got a hangover? The blueberry that I chopped a bit early is proving to be a good smoke, it has a fruit chewit type smell with a very stinky fuggy backnote, should cure up nice an seems good for doin physical work...I have been couchlocked fer 2 weeks on cheesequake . Trim day today sittin fer hours with just the sound of fans fer company and bowls of scissor no doubt... happiness


Dunno bout hangover but got missus induced fucking insomnia lol, had to get out of bed before i got pissed off an shoved her out the cunt onto the floor lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 1, 2013)

took 2 pre gabz 300s fell asleep now im wide awake lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

clear as a bell today, thought i was going to die all yesterday though. away out for a morning cycle then to the local festival again. get my skank on. put smoke circles round the drum circles haha.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2013)

morning

i feel strangly ok considering the amount i drunk, do remember spilling a drink on the lappy tho and the mousepad thing aint working properly now, oh well.

have a good day peeps, looks like some nice weather out there.


----------



## zVice (Jun 2, 2013)

up before noon, you shit the bed again?
don't bother replying to my message or anything you drunktard
that bb is a nice bit of smoke, not bad at all



newuserlol said:


> morning
> 
> i feel strangly ok considering the amount i drunk, do remember spilling a drink on the lappy tho and the mousepad thing aint working properly now, oh well.
> 
> have a good day peeps, looks like some nice weather out there.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 2, 2013)

happen peps!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2013)

Morning cum stains how are we all?


----------



## indikat (Jun 2, 2013)

up at 4am did 3 hrs work, got wasted, trimmed the blueberry, looked after the little ones and cooked steak stroganoff with paprika and wild penny bun mushrooms (ceps) and buttery mash gonna staem some broccoli an cauliflower pop the wine and spend the rest of the day like most cunts my age doin fuk all...peace


----------



## iiKode (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Any of yes watch that idiot abroad with yer man Carl pilkington?


hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, thats so funny, watch derek aswell got him and ricky gevase, i love it cuz he goes to all these awesome places, an still finds things to moan about


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, thats so funny, watch derek aswell got him and ricky gevase, i love it cuz he goes to all these awesome places, an still finds things to moan about


Aye some the shite they make him do tho ud be moaning too lol

@moggs, u know ur autos, I've an auto I threw in an oxypot, when do ye start givin it flowering nutes??


----------



## indikat (Jun 2, 2013)

This ugly bitch got dun fer claiming porno on MPs expenses, now admits she was wrong about mj..ha ha u need it love lookin like a fuckin doughnut on a barrel o pig fat http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/9688040/Jacqui-Smith-admits-cannabis-reclassification-was-wrong.html


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 2, 2013)

have a read mg.. https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/531344-autos-life-cycle.html


----------



## iiKode (Jun 2, 2013)

weed is just like gambling and alcohol, they will fight it right to the end, but in the end millions are hurt and it becomes legal, thats the worst thing about it they make it legal but loads of people have still been hurt by the silly law, im 18 and honestly could run this country better than any of thoe parliment fannies, id need someone to type for me like, cunts will be outvotin me over it...


----------



## indikat (Jun 2, 2013)

this is how I would run the country.in smilies..cut VAT, income tax on profit not labour, stop immigration and benefits favouring them, cut the military, arrest the polititians who lied about wmd, and make sure every family is able to feed itself rather than the poor getting poorer and the rich richer, then I would drop out carry on wiv tha grow


----------



## iiKode (Jun 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> this is how I would run the country.in smilies..cut VAT, income tax on profit not labour, stop immigration and benefits favouring them, cut the military, arrest the polititians who lied about wmd, and make sure every family is able to feed itself rather than the poor getting poorer and the rich richer, then I would drop out carry on wiv tha grow


yah man, no need for rich cunts cuttin a few million on taxes, i would just straight up end the war, an put that money to defending the country not attacking others, spend more time and money on a new energy source, study hemp instead of chopping down trees, and work on makin this country no 1. clean up the streets, make drugs cleaner, safer to use, and fuck all the guys that run the country right now, just put them out on display asses out for the public to fuck them as they fucked the public


----------



## indikat (Jun 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah man, no need for rich cunts cuttin a few million on taxes, i would just straight up end the war, an put that money to defending the country not attacking others, spend more time and money on a new energy source, study hemp instead of chopping down trees, and work on makin this country no 1. clean up the streets, make drugs cleaner, safer to use, and fuck all the guys that run the country right now, just put them out on display asses out for the public to fuck them as they fucked the public


cool, I would make all the politicos take 10 tabs acid and play jimll fix to em for 12 hours ha ha..."war wat war we won the war against them germens" most people don't know we are fighting wars cos on telly they call it summin else ffs an yeah JP morgan himself had away all Teslas energy breakthroughs etc etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> have a read mg.. https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/531344-autos-life-cycle.html


Cheerrs 2timer, I gave it a wee read, I only panted this so I'd have a bit of smoke before my main harvest so goina give it flower nutes early I think and hope it flowers quicker


----------



## iiKode (Jun 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> cool, I would make all the politicos take 10 tabs acid and play jimll fix to em for 12 hours ha ha..."war wat war we won the war against them germens" most people don't know we are fighting wars cos on telly they call it summin else ffs an yeah JP morgan himself had away all Teslas energy breakthroughs etc etc


put them all in guntanamo barney they dinasour on loop deprive them of sleep hahah serves them right they have more 'sanctioned' killings than any civilian./


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 2, 2013)

ahh right ok yeah i'd follow that guide line only if you wanted to get the most out of your auto.
they flower quickly on there own tho mate, 2-3 weeks and she should be under way. which auto is it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> ahh right ok yeah i'd follow that guide line only if you wanted to get the most out of your auto.
> they flower quickly on there own tho mate, 2-3 weeks and she should be under way. which auto is it?


Cheese candy, got it as a freebie and I had an empty oxypot sittin so thot I'd give it a go. It's about 3 weeks old, roots just started hittin the water about a few days ago so it's only taking off now, bout 6" tall


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 2, 2013)

gd luck with her mate, just hope it is a true auto for ya. lot of people getting these newly released auto flowers with fancy names and so many arn't auto flowers at all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> gd luck with her mate, just hope it is a true auto for ya. lot of people getting these newly released auto flowers with fancy names and so many arn't auto flowers at all.


Aye I grew a few autos a few year ago and two of them needed flipped to 12-12 to start flowering, ended up fuckn huge too


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 2, 2013)

here are the plants last night , think i see some chunking starting to happen on the 3 nlxbb. blue lemon thai is front left.

4weeks and 5 days flower i think.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2013)

was just reading bout gaddafi having assets worth 1bn stashed in south africa, and rumored to have 80bn stashed around the world, saddam hussein was worth just as much if not more yet both where found cowering in gutters? that sort of money can do alot i can imagine, i highly doubt either are dead just doubles that where ment to be found in the situations they where, or maybe uk/us special forces captured them and then put them there?


----------



## indikat (Jun 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was just reading bout gaddafi having assets worth 1bn stashed in south africa, and rumored to have 80bn stashed around the world, saddam hussein was worth just as much if not more yet both where found cowering in gutters? that sort of money can do alot i can imagine, i highly doubt either are dead just doubles that where ment to be found in the situations they where, or maybe uk/us special forces captured them and then put them there?


wat u smokin sambo sound good?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat u smokin sambo sound good?


nothing m8, amber leaf lol

just got me thinking when i was reading the news.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 2, 2013)

aye, same with hitler, he had so much nazi gold he could do anything, even move to south america or antartica and get lost leaving a double behind to die for him. aparently saddam huesane was found with alot of cash, pfft if i was a leader id for damn sure have an underground base untouchable by anyone else full of stuff to keep me alive, america keeps pullin the same trick hey look these guys are shit leaders, aww now their killing their own people, aww we will put out a warrent for war crimes on them, then they allways die, makes you think did america just implant stories in the news to make the people follow, the newest guy on their list is kim jong un, same shit happened to 3 people, saddam, gadaffi, osama. shits gettin old


----------



## iiKode (Jun 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothing m8, amber leaf lol
> 
> just got me thinking when i was reading the news.


i know ud find a way to get wasted aff baccy mate, tried sniffin or chewin it yet, gets you wrecked like...


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2013)

Evening boys I'm hoping to stick around here from know on . How are you all ? Just bought a pack of noname from ugorg waiting on them baby's to turn up . Master grow what do you think of them oxypots ? You using the single units ? Yeild improve atoll ? Thanks .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Evening boys I'm hoping to stick around here from know on . How are you all ? Just bought a pack of noname from ugorg waiting on them baby's to turn up . Master grow what do you think of them oxypots ? You using the single units ? Yeild improve atoll ? Thanks .


Ive 12 pot system never used but the one I'm using is a single, my mate usually had it, it's only really used to throw an extra one in in the side of the room so can't really say, they tend to grow pretty fast once the roots get goin


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

I've no fukin skins left so goina have to go to the shop, had planned on not movin and ordered something in and now I have to go out anyway ffs lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 2, 2013)

big up to the uk growerssssssssssss......just turned mine today.....View attachment 2682997


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> big up to the uk growerssssssssssss......just turned mine today.....View attachment 2682997


what you running, and set up?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've no fukin skins left so goina have to go to the shop, had planned on not movin and ordered something in and now I have to go out anyway ffs lol


schoolboy error master...come on dude, get em in when there's only 2 packs of yer 10 pk left.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 2, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> schoolboy error master...come on dude, get em in when there's only 2 packs of yer 10 pk left.


Agree , I got about 97 packs hiding all over the fucking place , car, shed , cupboard , wish I had fucking bud hiding there too !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> schoolboy error master...come on dude, get em in when there's only 2 packs of yer 10 pk left.


I'm a twat with skins, always running out, the shops only down the road tho, I've been and all. Always have something to put in the skins tho, Never run outta that, might be a bitta soap now and again but I've always something


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Evening boys I'm hoping to stick around here from know on . How are you all ? Just bought a pack of noname from ugorg waiting on them baby's to turn up . Master grow what do you think of them oxypots ? You using the single units ? Yeild improve atoll ? Thanks .


use airpots matey tried and tested! fuckinggreat things 

im propper fucked, having this car and driving on motorways everyday propper fucks u up,,, sat here paggered :wrecked.com 

im same with skins MG, fucking terrible, i either have millions of em all loose kicking about or ive got none and im tearing king skins to rollup size to make a smoke


1-2-??potato??


----------



## moggggys (Jun 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fdd was the main mod of the whole site before he got nicked and they changed it too loads of lil mods lol he use to post pics mg of 100oz outdoors plants no shit! and boats n cars he had brought funnily enough he got nicked lmao


not me but hey ill try my best 

id love a boat , cant get further from the friggin sea here though


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fdd was the main mod of the whole site before he got nicked and they changed it too loads of lil mods lol he use to post pics mg of 100oz outdoors plants no shit! and boats n cars he had brought funnily enough he got nicked lmao


He had his global mod status revoked a LONG time before his bust. Most likely because he was a rude cunt and no longer held respect from anyone other than those who sucked his cock because he had his big outdoor garden. Not unlike sub cool, an equally similar cunt who has his creed of cocksuckers because he happens to be a well known breeder, despite his shit genetics and cunt like attitude. But yeah, FDD got exactly what was coming to him, bragge about all his plants and his new boat and his jet ski etc, then got busted by the feds trying to illegally move 14lb across a state line. Tried to play the whole "so you're gonna agree that people shouldn't have meds because of stupid laws" angle, but shit, he is the very reason the entire world other than the USA considers the mmj laws kan absolute farce and joke. Even more so than supposed caregivers getting heights to all 12 plants for a patient and then only givng them one free ounce a month. More power to the dea, inoersonally like it. Take the piss out of a supposed medical angle, while using evil pharma and their evil prices as your justification, go get fucked america  reap what you sow

But yeah, FDD was a piece of shit at the end of the day. Bought a pipe of him. It was and is great, I one use it for tobacco. But he personalised them by drifting FDD and the year on the bottom, so I told him his pipe was great, but that his mark looked like shit, its like a 2 year olds scrawl, and he came back that hey fucker, that's a titanium pen, as if I was in the wrong, and my comment was nothing to do with his titanium pen work looking like it was done by a retard. I guess this osokt is no longer relevant, but well, I'd foray that no one tries to become like FDD, he's like that cunt street dealer who thinks his swag is top grade home grown cured and not the badly trimmed premature crap it is  

Try band emulate someone else


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> he's like that cunt street dealer who thinks his swag is top grade home grown cured and not the badly trimmed premature crap it is
> 
> Try band emulate someone else



so like chedz's weed then?? LMAO


hows things tt? good matey?


----------



## Thedecstar (Jun 2, 2013)

People are knocking out 1.4 for 20 and you never know what it is because they love to lie and say it's some crazy punk and then make up a name, a personal fav of mine was when it was named biltong blaze.... Lol a strain named after an African dried meat product yes please ill take 4 zips haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so like chedz's weed then?? LMAO
> 
> 
> hows things tt? good matey?


Could be. a lot better tbh. Boss is a twat, what a surprise, thatts why I quit the first time, but hey, need money. And self teaching yourself economics a level is boring as shit! Hoping the weather holds out, got a nice 6 hour fishing trip planned for Tuesday .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Could be. a lot better tbh. Boss is a twat, what a surprise, thatts why I quit the first time, but hey, need money. And self teaching yourself economics a level is boring as shit! Hoping the weather holds out, got a nice 6 hour fishing trip planned for Tuesday .


lol u working at that place again?

fishing sounds mmint! maybe ul catch a kuroi carp? LMAO
i miss fishing,till me kids get older i cant, since we got this car and its 100% we been all over the spot, gotta be parked up from next week tho wen the guy has to cancel his insurance  shame the kids love it too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u working at that place again?
> 
> fishing sounds mmint! maybe ul catch a kuroi carp? LMAO
> i miss fishing,till me kids get older i cant, since we got this car and its 100% we been all over the spot, gotta be parked up from next week tho wen the guy has to cancel his insurance  shame the kids love it too.


Man, sell one ounce and you should be able to pay for a years insurance. 

And yeah, i'm back with those cocksuckers. That's unfair, my chef is a legend. His brother, the landlord and manager though, he is a fat piece of shit. We've a river running at the back of the kitchen, as in i sit on the wall with the river underneath when i have a ciggie, and one day, i might just be tempted to create a slight work related accident that has him floating down stream. I dare anyone to find a piece of shit like that. guarantee they wont find one.

And yeah, should be good, although tbh, not massively hyped. To me, fishing is sat in a boat or on the bank with a friend or loved one, big bag of weed, couple of bottles of wine chilling in the water, sun overhead, doing things as you want. Tuesday is gonna be me and a stranger in a boat in a lake for 6 hours. My old man has set it all up, and i know that he just wants to get me back into fishing so that i can get onto the rivers with him at the weekends, but hell, break it in gently, don't just lump me in for 6 hours, else i might never want to fish again. Fingers crossed i catch dozen 3-4lb rainbow trout to make it worth my while. My only interst in fishing is the notion of catching and cooking a fresh dinner. Fuck spending a day tossing flies with nothing to show.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Man, sell one ounce and you should be able to pay for a years insurance.
> 
> And yeah, i'm back with those cocksuckers. That's unfair, my chef is a legend. His brother, the landlord and manager though, he is a fat piece of shit. We've a river running at the back of the kitchen, as in i sit on the wall with the river underneath when i have a ciggie, and one day, i might just be tempted to create a slight work related accident that has him floating down stream. I dare anyone to find a piece of shit like that. guarantee they wont find one.
> 
> And yeah, should be good, although tbh, not massively hyped. To me, fishing is sat in a boat or on the bank with a friend or loved one, big bag of weed, couple of bottles of wine chilling in the water, sun overhead, doing things as you want. Tuesday is gonna be me and a stranger in a boat in a lake for 6 hours. My old man has set it all up, and i know that he just wants to get me back into fishing so that i can get onto the rivers with him at the weekends, but hell, break it in gently, don't just lump me in for 6 hours, else i might never want to fish again. Fingers crossed i catch dozen 3-4lb rainbow trout to make it worth my while. My only interst in fishing is the notion of catching and cooking a fresh dinner. Fuck spending a day tossing flies with nothing to show.


OHHHHH fly fishing u fucking snob!! lmao

glad your bak at work matey at least its summoney u can put away,, il let u know wen harvest is due again 

well with my 20 PE fems, pakistani vally,crazy miss hyde and the nlxskunk
it seems im doing this little number
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-karamelo/prod_4178.html

karamelo! u seen the flowert ime? 0-8 weeks? should be a fast finisher, so aye its all gravy, lets see how good she is/.


work related lol,, just toss sum shit in the river, and then report him for dumping oil in a river annonymously ofc lmao 

hope u enjoy the fishing u poof! get a rod n reel n do it properly, i never liked fly fishing, too much graft


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

them water whippers are always first to leave the reservoir with their bag limit every time i've been. it's real fishing ice. don;t get me wrong lazy bank fishing in the sun is great but fish don't feed midday like that they feed when it's cool at dawn n dusk. 

fuck carp fishing n that, catch n release guff. who cares if you managed to pull a specimen 30 odd lb carp out, just to put it back?!

think i'm going to try n get out on a hire boat soon and into the sea n catch mackerel or cod, not codling, full size filletable sea cod. think you can go n fish a wreck a few miles out for 20 quid a man a day plus a pond for every lead you lose.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2013)

Mornin lads did a 11hour stint carp fishing yesterday we oldest lad fuck me I got burnt real crispy lol factor 30 dint do fuck all lol
I love the carp fishing tho it's the excitement of hooking a big fucker it's a real buzz plus I love sat for hours gettin smashed waiting for the big fucker to lol
An point of putting um back Donny is so you can go an catch same fish again next season but bigger.
Were I go there's a little pond off the main 1 what you can hire out to ya sen for day there's a couple of 30+ in there, there a big ghost in there with half a thin the farmer calls him Purdy for some reason I've had him out 4 times in total twice in 1 day once he's at 24lb now an the big silly sod just comes straight in like he's 2lb lol


----------



## pon (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning UK - did I miss owt in the last 20 odd pages? any good ideas, fights, crashes or awesome bud porn pics?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> use airpots matey tried and tested! fuckinggreat things
> 
> im propper fucked, having this car and driving on motorways everyday propper fucks u up,,, sat here paggered :wrecked.com
> 
> ...


smoke a bible, we used to do it back in the day, not the best but it works, an its the best when you can read ur joint...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha done that me sen in hotels a few times always use the blank pages at the back tho lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Man, sell one ounce and you should be able to pay for a years insurance.
> 
> And yeah, i'm back with those cocksuckers. That's unfair, my chef is a legend. His brother, the landlord and manager though, he is a fat piece of shit. We've a river running at the back of the kitchen, as in i sit on the wall with the river underneath when i have a ciggie, and one day, i might just be tempted to create a slight work related accident that has him floating down stream. I dare anyone to find a piece of shit like that. guarantee they wont find one.
> 
> And yeah, should be good, although tbh, not massively hyped. To me, fishing is sat in a boat or on the bank with a friend or loved one, big bag of weed, couple of bottles of wine chilling in the water, sun overhead, doing things as you want. Tuesday is gonna be me and a stranger in a boat in a lake for 6 hours. My old man has set it all up, and i know that he just wants to get me back into fishing so that i can get onto the rivers with him at the weekends, but hell, break it in gently, don't just lump me in for 6 hours, else i might never want to fish again. Fingers crossed i catch dozen 3-4lb rainbow trout to make it worth my while. My only interst in fishing is the notion of catching and cooking a fresh dinner. Fuck spending a day tossing flies with nothing to show.


I am what you would call an ex - expert fly fisherman, fished from the age of 5 to 14 havnt been fishing since, but i still have my wee 7ft single handed trout rod made by orvis, cost me 3 ton, had a hardy rod aswell 14ft if i remember for salmon, rod was worth over a grand, reel was worth nearly 2 ton, but i left it when i moved, may have to go down and pick up some flies an that go to a trout pond or summit, and because iw as in care i left with basically nothing, every time i moved something of my fishing collection was 'confistcated' including my mini multi tool that cost 60 quid and held alot of sentimantal value to me, all my fly tying shit got taken away, was left with a box of shit trout flies my 7ft rod and reel, when i moved i owned 5 tackle boxes full of flytying equipment a box with 20 pairs of different sized scissors a vice 'dont even ask why they took that off me iv no idea' maybe 3 or 4 thousdand fishing hooks, goin from 5 different sizes, a bag of copper tubes, alaminium tubes, and plastic tubes, funny how i had maybe 2k worth of equipment that was all mine, every bit of it that i needed got confiscated because apparently a 14 year old was not aloud anything like this, then they wondered why i nicked peds, bikes, cars and got done with alot of assult charges, i could fish 10 hours easy done it many times, and i would again if i had any fucking decent flies, btw i had a tackle box full of flies i made myself about 1000 flies in that box ready for sale down at the river i used to work at, 1000 flies sold each would have made me 3k, so in reality foster care does nothing for you except take everything you own and just throw it away because it doesnt match the saftey marks on a shitty piece of paper, when i left care i left with 3 pairs of boxers, couple pairs of jeans and socks, and about 6 t shirts, ffs my mum wouldave sold kilos of H just to get me new stuff, yet the social couldnt even look after me properly and keep me entertained or leave me to go out and do my original hobbies myself, so i got payback made their shifts in a care home an absolute nightmare, afgter i moved in the manager talked to me about taking all of my stuff away, i recieved my first ever charge that night 14 yr old knocking out a gay 30+ year old who couldnt leave me with my pride and joy, the only thing i liked doin was fishing, but after i was moved at 13 i never heard anything about it wasnt even aloud to go to a trout pond. When i was in my best foster home 'the one i fished everyday at the father owned part of a river where we could go anytime' i was trusted to go out and shoot rabbits by myself with a 20bore, went from that level of trust to not even being aloud a set of long nose pliars ffs, and they asked me at the panel why i acted out, well i gave them a straight answer a plate straight to the face and yet another 2 charges right befor i got locked up.

life story the worst years of my fuckin life...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha done that me sen in hotels a few times always use the blank pages at the back tho lol


david and golliath is the best passage to smoke like, feel like a giant afterwards...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OHHHHH fly fishing u fucking snob!! lmao
> 
> glad your bak at work matey at least its summoney u can put away,, il let u know wen harvest is due again
> 
> ...


you got a spinner? what a fucking noob get on the fly fishing mate its way better than chuckin a spinner out in the river, this time a year get some plastic 1 1/2 inch tube flies cascade fly is my personal faviourite i used to use single hook cascades for trout and double hooks for salmon, thats my default fly, except i add a long streak of black tail to mine, used to sell them all the time where i used to live,


for you guys who dont fully understand. I lived with foster carers the father was a ghillie, he was basuically a gamekeeper of the river ie fish, and was a real gamekeeper in the winter. and every day i wasnt at school for 4 years i went to the river to fish, shoot, help guests, and piss around on my wee quad that i got for transport.


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> life story the worst years of my fuckin life...



cor blimey is it a long story mate! lol only joking!!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin lads did a 11hour stint carp fishing yesterday we oldest lad fuck me I got burnt real crispy lol factor 30 dint do fuck all lol
> I love the carp fishing tho it's the excitement of hooking a big fucker it's a real buzz plus I love sat for hours gettin smashed waiting for the big fucker to lol
> An point of putting um back Donny is so you can go an catch same fish again next season but bigger.
> Were I go there's a little pond off the main 1 what you can hire out to ya sen for day there's a couple of 30+ in there, there a big ghost in there with half a thin the farmer calls him Purdy for some reason I've had him out 4 times in total twice in 1 day once he's at 24lb now an the big silly sod just comes straight in like he's 2lb lol


i went for a fishing holiday when i was younger, fought a 46 lber, had to let my foster carer give it a real fight though while i netted the cunt and chapped him on the heed, my biggest so far, but hes had a few 60lb+ in his lifetime and went to alaska and caught 100+ lbers over there, he had to hire a magnum pistol while fishing over there because of the bears, and he had to take his shotgun, well he was advised to take it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to do a bit of fishing mesel, I mine one time I was about 15, there was a party happenein that night and me and a m8 wer skint, we went fishing for the day but we wer pretty much just arsing about an I found a purse in a rockpool, 3 bank cards and three pin numbers fuckin jackpot. Went to the cash machine an the limit on each card was 200 so we got 600 quid between us to head to this party, thot we wer like fucking kings, weed pills speed and a stack of drink in a shopping trolley lol, ahh them was the days


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I used to do a bit of fishing mesel, I mine one time I was about 15, there was a party happenein that night and me and a m8 wer skint, we went fishing for the day but we wer pretty much just arsing about an I found a purse in a rockpool, 3 bank cards and three pin numbers fuckin jackpot. Went to the cash machine an the limit on each card was 200 so we got 600 quid between us to head to this party, thot we wer like fucking kings, weed pills speed and a stack of drink in a shopping trolley lol, ahh them was the days


i remember doin patrols down my bit of the river on my quad when i was around 13, caught a couple stoners, so went an got the air rifle, came back and they were all shittin it, ofc i didnt point it at them just walked around with it displaying my dominance, but yeah think that might have been the first time i got stoned, they were sun bathing on private property, i got a smoke and had to tell them to fuck off, well all i remember is leaving the quad and walking back to the fishing hut baked off my ass arms raising an inch each step, i got back with my hands in the air like somone had a gun pointed at me lmao was good times back then, only wish i could zim around on my quad, and boat for crossing the river to the other side, where there was another hut, i basically went from that level of freedom to not being allowed lighters ffs


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

AR-15 off bmr for 3k? 9mm for less than 2, im not even gonna say anything.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

wtf is goin on all my usual torrent sites are down, ffs isp's blocking torrent sites now ffs, dont understand how they make that shit illegal their not losing money off it, cuz i aint payin to go see a film that might be shyte, if the films decent ill buy it even if i torrented it god muther fucking dam the fucking law


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 3, 2013)

Kode my isp blocked all torrent sites too. Use www.pirateproxy.net, works for me


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 3, 2013)

Or access them through tor


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> AR-15 off bmr for 3k? 9mm for less than 2, im not even gonna say anything.


 upto about 3 years ago you could buy stuff like AK's/grenades/pistols etc from the russians in the docks, used to be £1800 for an AK with a full mag, £50 per grenade and £500-900 for a pistol/revolver depending on what they had at the timelol, we also used to buy stun guns n flick batons n fags n booze from em lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> upto about 3 years ago you could buy stuff like AK's/grenades/pistols etc from the russians in the docks, used to be £1800 for an AK with a full mag, £50 per grenade and £500-900 for a pistol/revolver depending on what they had at the timelol, we also used to buy stun guns n flick batons n fags n booze from em lol


ya, not gonna say wether im gonna get ones, but the end of the world is cominamericans have thiers, think i need a stash out in the middle of nowhere tbh


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Or access them through tor


all fucking sites are blocked for me it comes up with what a fucking joke, what if i just wanted some free software?
[h=1]Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.pirateproxy.net[/h]


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> all fucking sites are blocked for me it comes up with what a fucking joke, what if i just wanted some free software?
> *Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.pirateproxy.net*


Fuck nose then man. If i try to go to tpb.se it comes up saying that EE have been ordered by the high court to block access to these sites. But pirateproxy gets round that. I'm using chrome to


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck nose then man. If i try to go to tpb.se it comes up saying that EE have been ordered by the high court to block access to these sites. But pirateproxy gets round that. I'm using chrome to


who are you with im with sky broadband.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

yahman have to use tor for downloading torrents ffs


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> them water whippers are always first to leave the reservoir with their bag limit every time i've been. it's real fishing ice. don;t get me wrong lazy bank fishing in the sun is great but fish don't feed midday like that they feed when it's cool at dawn n dusk.
> 
> fuck carp fishing n that, catch n release guff. who cares if you managed to pull a specimen 30 odd lb carp out, just to put it back?!
> 
> think i'm going to try n get out on a hire boat soon and into the sea n catch mackerel or cod, not codling, full size filletable sea cod. think you can go n fish a wreck a few miles out for 20 quid a man a day plus a pond for every lead you lose.


Water whippers. Lol. love it. And yeah, it really is the way to fish on the whole, but aye, it is a bit more snobby, costs a hell of a lot more, and is tricky as fuck. I do like just sitting on the bank here and there and just hurling your hook and weight, bobs your uncle. Tis indeed about the antisocial hours so to speak. I wont be getting back onto the jetty till some time between 9 and 10 in the evening. I'd love to have a go at sea fishing, be it mackerel, sea trout, although it doesnt help that i am terrified of open water partly due to a fear of swimming knives and largely because of being chucked off a boat in the middle of the channel when i was a whipper.

And yeah ICE, place might be wank but work is work and i could do with a few quid to pay off MOT and tax etc. Not earning enough to put any away, but might be able to save up enough to buy a nice bottle of something for my birthday next month, although will be working on the day and the following day so, fortunately i guess, i wont have the option of getting crazy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ya, not gonna say wether im gonna get ones, but the end of the world is cominamericans have thiers, think i need a stash out in the middle of nowhere tbh


well if you do make sure its totally smothered in oil/grease and wrapped properly before you bury it in a waterproof box, also DO NOT store the ammo with it as it degrades( did you know ammo has a use by date nowadays? lol)


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> who are you with im with sky broadband.


I'm with EE home broadband


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well if you do make sure its totally smothered in oil/grease and wrapped properly before you bury it in a waterproof box, also DO NOT store the ammo with it as it degrades( did you know ammo has a use by date nowadays? lol)


yah yah, i know a wee bit about guns n that, ill figure it out. fully auto assult rifle LOL imagine being pulled over, you could put the polis back in their car instantly, give them the fucking points on their license haha, nah but i doubt id use it for nowt but target shootin unless zombies come. Or unless we all got marched to 'work camps'


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Water whippers. Lol. love it. And yeah, it really is the way to fish on the whole, but aye, it is a bit more snobby, costs a hell of a lot more, and is tricky as fuck. I do like just sitting on the bank here and there and just hurling your hook and weight, bobs your uncle. Tis indeed about the antisocial hours so to speak. I wont be getting back onto the jetty till some time between 9 and 10 in the evening. I'd love to have a go at sea fishing, be it mackerel, sea trout, although it doesnt help that i am terrified of open water partly due to a fear of swimming knives and largely because of being chucked off a boat in the middle of the channel when i was a whipper.
> 
> And yeah ICE, place might be wank but work is work and i could do with a few quid to pay off MOT and tax etc. Not earning enough to put any away, but might be able to save up enough to buy a nice bottle of something for my birthday next month, although will be working on the day and the following day so, fortunately i guess, i wont have the option of getting crazy.


everytime i see ur sig i laugh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin lads did a 11hour stint carp fishing yesterday we oldest lad fuck me I got burnt real crispy lol factor 30 dint do fuck all lol
> I love the carp fishing tho it's the excitement of hooking a big fucker it's a real buzz plus I love sat for hours gettin smashed waiting for the big fucker to lol
> An point of putting um back Donny is so you can go an catch same fish again next season but bigger.
> Were I go there's a little pond off the main 1 what you can hire out to ya sen for day there's a couple of 30+ in there, there a big ghost in there with half a thin the farmer calls him Purdy for some reason I've had him out 4 times in total twice in 1 day once he's at 24lb now an the big silly sod just comes straight in like he's 2lb lol


 pukka u stil on smae number? need a quote on a fuse putting in a fuse bos with a socket on the end lol i can do it but fucking hate lekki



pon said:


> Morning UK - did I miss owt in the last 20 odd pages? any good ideas, fights, crashes or awesome bud porn pics?


 yeh mate u missed the ultimtae folproof hair growing method for baldies with combovers,, posts gone now it was that good!!! soz man u just missed out hahaha


so anyone rate this karamelo strain? 0-8 weeks finisher?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pukka u stil on smae number? need a quote on a fuse putting in a fuse bos with a socket on the end lol i can do it but fucking hate lekki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0-8 weeks my fuckin bollocks, get it on the go so we can see tho lol

caramelicious was one i wanted to try


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin lads did a 11hour stint carp fishing yesterday we oldest lad fuck me I got burnt real crispy lol factor 30 dint do fuck all lol
> I love the carp fishing tho it's the excitement of hooking a big fucker it's a real buzz plus I love sat for hours gettin smashed waiting for the big fucker to lol
> An point of putting um back Donny is so you can go an catch same fish again next season but bigger.
> Were I go there's a little pond off the main 1 what you can hire out to ya sen for day there's a couple of 30+ in there, there a big ghost in there with half a thin the farmer calls him Purdy for some reason I've had him out 4 times in total twice in 1 day once he's at 24lb now an the big silly sod just comes straight in like he's 2lb lol





Mastergrow said:


> 0-8 weeks my fuckin bollocks, get it on the go so we can see tho lol
> 
> caramelicious was one i wanted to try



jimmys old pe cut was a 6.5 week finsiher? and wen it says0-8 weeks thats flower time remeber not veg lol but i reckon its closer to 8 weeks, but meh! remeebr freebies are free for a reason, yup, to tests on us minions

fuk me too,, the company only sent coco to me step moms addy and she refused it.. now this is gunna be fun to sort it and i reckon its gunna cost me to get redilivered to my house


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> jimmys old pe cut was a 6.5 week finsiher? and wen it says0-8 weeks thats flower time remeber not veg lol but i reckon its closer to 8 weeks, but meh! remeebr freebies are free for a reason, yup, to tests on us minions
> 
> fuk me too,, the company only sent coco to me step moms addy and she refused it.. now this is gunna be fun to sort it and i reckon its gunna cost me to get redilivered to my house


Aye I would say probly 8 weeks m8. Good luck with the delivery lol, that's a fuckup lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I would say probly 8 weeks m8. Good luck with the delivery lol, that's a fuckup lol


fuking 200 litres of coco,, glad i dint hav to go collect an drive bakk with it bt its a cluster fuk all the same lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 3, 2013)

Talking of torrents, ice I know your good at finding them as you have found me a few before. I'm looking for Ableton Live 8 ( or 9) full program with crack for mac, if you have a spare min can you see if you can find it. I dl'd one by Chingsomethingorother but I'm guessing the patch doesn't work as I get a preference error when opening.


----------



## pon (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate u missed the ultimtae folproof hair growing method for baldies with combovers,, posts gone now it was that good!!! soz man u just missed out hahaha


Post it again plz ice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Talking of torrents, ice I know your good at finding them as you have found me a few before. I'm looking for Ableton Live 8 ( or 9) full program with crack for mac, if you have a spare min can you see if you can find it. I dl'd one by Chingsomethingorother but I'm guessing the patch doesn't work as I get a preference error when opening.


 u can get Ableton 9 on http://www.iptorrents.com its an invite only website so if u dont already have an account pm me and i will send u an invite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

yeh ipt is gravy m8 but hed be a new memebr and thers not may peers so he take a hit on ratio to get it

why bother wen he can go here
http://pirateproxy.net/search/Ableton Live 8/0/7/0

thers live 9 on ther too



pon said:


> Post it again plz ice


lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

One for all you dads....
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=141857412657271" width="320" height="400" frameborder="0"></iframe>

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=141857412657271


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2013)

or here http://piratereverse.info/search/ableton%209///0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Mornin lads did a 11hour stint carp fishing yesterday we oldest lad fuck me I got burnt real crispy lol factor 30 dint do fuck all lol
> I love the carp fishing tho it's the excitement of hooking a big fucker it's a real buzz plus I love sat for hours gettin smashed waiting for the big fucker to lol
> An point of putting um back Donny is so you can go an catch same fish again next season but bigger.
> Were I go there's a little pond off the main 1 what you can hire out to ya sen for day there's a couple of 30+ in there, there a big ghost in there with half a thin the farmer calls him Purdy for some reason I've had him out 4 times in total twice in 1 day once he's at 24lb now an the big silly sod just comes straight in like he's 2lb lol


i just don't see the point in catch n release. I really anted to get out big game fishing when i was in florida last summer but the fucking hurrican put pay to that. strapped in pulling out man sized marlin and swordfish is where its at man. 

i'm more your stringing ducks, kinda poacher hahaha. cheese n fishing wire...... snares for the hares, brucey bonus for the dogs when i was a bairn. i can skin a rabbit in under 15 seconds lol. with a stanley.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just don't see the point in catch n release. I really anted to get out big game fishing when i was in florida last summer but the fucking hurrican put pay to that. strapped in pulling out man sized marlin and swordfish is where its at man.
> 
> i'm more your stringing ducks, kinda poacher hahaha. cheese n fishing wire...... snares for the hares, brucey bonus for the dogs when i was a bairn. i can skin a rabbit in under 15 seconds lol. with a stanley.



u orrible cunt!

i bet u used to hang cats up by ther tails over washing lines dint ya!!! orrible meh!


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

where as you just laugh at kids with downs....dear o dear...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

package seized last thursday by customs who showed up at my mates this morning and arrested him.

they took his mobile and laptop and said they will be looked at within a few weeks. on the laptop it has logs of our chats on skype including fucking everything, even about my grow. so they have names , everything they need.

advice ?


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

there's only one piece of advise on that, one you don't want to hear. Shut up shop before the knock on the door. Or move your stuff to a new location.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> package seized last thursday by customs who showed up at my mates this morning and arrested him.
> 
> they took his mobile and laptop and said they will be looked at within a few weeks. on the laptop it has logs of our chats on skype including fucking everything, even about my grow. so they have names , everything they need.
> 
> advice ?


cant see how hes been arrested for sumthing being sent to him, that shit dont even hapopen in jail

allhe has to say is sum1 stiching him up BUT,, if they got the same lappy he ordered with hes pretty much fucked! and so if i was u?

PACK UP SHOP AND BUY A TINFOIL HAT!


and dst lol i may take the piss out of spanners BUT, i aint killing shit so thats how i justify it hahaha


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

DST said:


> there's only one piece of advise on that, one you don't want to hear. Shut up shop before the knock on the door. Or move your stuff to a new location.


i'm on the case now dst, i feel skype is the killer as everything is on there but they will take a while to look at it all, and the question asked to my mate was...
"if we look on your internet history we will find no orders of cannabis?" mate replied no, because they won't.



IC3M4L3 said:


> cant see how hes been arrested for sumthing being sent to him, that shit dont even hapopen in jail
> 
> if they got the same lappy he ordered with hes pretty much fucked! and so if i was u?


the orders wern't made on my mates lappy which was seized, that laptop wasnt used to even go on the silk road.
just skype i'm shitting it over.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2013)

you wasnt messing about when you said things are abit different where you are was ya 2time, they must be some seriously bored customs to arrest ya pal for what 10g of weed??? less? 

ive had benzos seized a few times and just got a letter, mg had 30-40g seized and just got a letter. 

fucking wankers.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

As said before, if you do anything other than get the shop shut up quick as fuck and all evidence of growing out the house then frankly your being stupid, better to lose a couple of plants an a few weeks of effort than your liberty and being able to grow again, coz if they catch you once they will obviously be keeping an eye on you after that

edit: If it was me in your position I wouldnt even be wasting my time chatting on here, id be tearing everything to fuck an getting it out the house for all you know your mate could roll over on ya ( not saying he will but its always possible) and they could be at your door with an emergency warrant before the end of the day


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

they probably cycled up on their back peddle bikes to nick him, lol. Reminds me of the orrifficers where I grew up, fukkin hunting about in ash trays for roaches to bust ya with.......



newuserlol said:


> you wasnt messing about when you said things are abit different where you are was ya 2time, they must be some seriously bored customs to arrest ya pal for what 10g of weed??? less?
> 
> ive had benzos seized a few times and just got a letter, mg had 30-40g seized and just got a letter.
> 
> fucking wankers.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> As said before, if you do anything other than get the shop shut up quick as fuck and all evidence of growing out the house then frankly your being stupid, better to lose a couple of plants an a few weeks of effort than your liberty and being able to grow again, coz if they catch you once they will obviously be keeping an eye on you after that
> 
> edit: If it was me in your position I wouldnt even be wasting my time chatting on here, id be tearing everything to fuck an getting it out the house for all you know your mate could roll over on ya ( not saying he will but its always possible) and they could be at your door with an emergency warrant before the end of the day


i no what ya saying sae and do agree but fucking sickener m8, 2times grow is 5wks in flower and looking nice.



DST said:


> they probably cycled up on their back peddle bikes to nick him, lol. Reminds me of the orrifficers where I grew up, fukkin hunting about in ash trays for roaches to bust ya with.......


fucking shocked m8 that they would go to all that effort for such a small amount.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

they arn't looking at the laptop and phone right away, my mate is here with me now and wouldnt rat anyone out, he came straight up to mine to tell me the situation.

the laptop and phone have to be sent to the mainland because they can't look at it here and he has been given a date to go back not until 4 weeks. as thats how long they need to look at it all.

i'm in the process of putting all my shit off my pc onto an external hardrive and will be out the door with it.

i plan to have my tent and everything out of here by tonight and if i can't find anyone to hold them whilst the plants finish i may have no alternate but to cut them all down.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> they arn't looking at the laptop and phone right away, my mate is here with me now and wouldnt rat anyone out, he came straight up to mine to tell me the situation.
> 
> the laptop and phone have to be sent to the mainland because they can't look at it here and he has been given a date to go back not until 4 weeks. as thats how long they need to look at it all.
> 
> ...


Just because he doesnt have to go back for 4 weeks doesnt mean thats how long it will take em to start looking at the pc/phone.

Also did he receive the parcel physically or did they intercept it at customs and hold it there?


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i remember doin patrols down my bit of the river





iiKode said:


> AR-15 off bmr for 3k? 9mm for less than 2, im not even gonna say anything.



Sounds like uncle alberts not dead after all  (jus joking mate!)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

Also mate you may wanna think about moving your computer/phone to someone elses house til after the "visit" you know your gonna get at some point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Aye they are going to pay a visit. Shut shop now, change number and get the gear out the house.


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> package seized last thursday by customs who showed up at my mates this morning and arrested him.
> 
> they took his mobile and laptop and said they will be looked at within a few weeks. on the laptop it has logs of our chats on skype including fucking everything, even about my grow. so they have names , everything they need.
> 
> advice ?


RUN.... lol


itll probibly go to CID then, theyll look you up on face book and in their morning meeting at 6am, while you sleep the raid team will be studying (nearly put looking) your face, ready to attack as the light breaks and as you finish off dreaming about 2 birds and what they can do with one cup! BIG tone will jump on you, (might even slip ya a wrong'un for his troubles) as you lay there starkers, in full riot gear and proceed in rounding up and cageing up everyone in the house....

or they might just watch you for abit to see if your a mafia bo$$ if not they probs wont do anything!!

EDIT: obv you would be silly ever using this address again to grow weed at, they will put a marker on and you will go onto a "watch list"...little birdy says its a 3 month min deal.

your only saving grace is if you grow great weed, if so carry on growing and chance nothing happening (we all know theyll come looking) or if they do come, politley suggest they take the weed and leave you alone....not saying its been done before.....not saying it aint!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Call me a twat for saying it but your a divvy doing deals via Skype ffs. Your mate's clearly the brains tho going directly to your door?!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also did he receive the parcel physically or did they intercept it at customs and hold it there?


this one mate... showed him the parcel when they got to customs with him this morn.
they say they have a back log of pc's and stuff to look at, and it's being sent to the uk for forensics to go thru. but yea neather the less i want all my shit out the house by tonight which will happen.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Call me a twat for saying it but your a divvy doing deals via Skype ffs. Your mate's clearly the brains tho going directly to your door?!


they arn't following him don, they got the parcel and have had him down there today with his shit seized. they are looking for internet orders on there of the drugs and nothing was ordered from that laptop and tor browser nothing is on there.
it's weather they look at skype or not which will put me in the shit. they clearly will like.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> this one mate... showed him the parcel when they got to customs with him this morn.
> they say they have a back log of pc's and stuff to look at, and it's being sent to the uk for forensics to go thru. but yea neather the less i want all my shit out the house by tonight which will happen.


So was it Customs who arrested him or the Police? If its customs they may start looking through bank accounts/phone statements from ya phone company etc an stuff, had dealings with them in the past and they are a lot more hassle than the plod


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

I've never had Skype or Facebook or any of that bollocks, call me an anti social cunt but at least ill never have these problems lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> they arn't following him don, they got the parcel and have had him down there today with his shit seized. they are looking for internet orders on there of the drugs and nothing was ordered from that laptop and tor browser nothing is on there.
> it's weather they look at skype or not which will put me in the shit. they clearly will like.


hope you've got shot of the envelope those testers came in man if not get rid now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

u can sopy what u want onto a external drive it dont matter, its still ther on your pc, especiall if forensics are going thru it, theyle get everything u have ever delted even formatted bak,,
get rid of the pc or get sum new drives in ther otherwise it can be got by them,

for the sake of it get rid matey, once u get raided and they find the silliest thing about growing your fucked, the address is burnt and u cant grow ther again

fucking shitty parra situation to be in,, are they cuming? are they not? every bit of nose ul be at your curtians lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

basically , my feeling is my mates laptop's skype chat logs will be the killer here.

they are out to find internet orders placed on that laptop when in fact on that laptop has nothing to do with ordering anything on there and he dosn't really keep much on there apart from games ect.

IF they look through that skype chat , my name is there with all the convo's we've had about growing, ordering ect.

ive popped round another mates now and he has somewhere for my girls to go tonight to be able to finish them out, gonna pack it all up and drive them there in the dark later. if for any reason they don't end up going there i will have to cut them no doubt. by tomo morning there will be nothing here which will have me more at ease.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> package seized last thursday by customs who showed up at my mates this morning and arrested him.
> 
> they took his mobile and laptop and said they will be looked at within a few weeks. on the laptop it has logs of our chats on skype including fucking everything, even about my grow. so they have names , everything they need.
> 
> advice ?


packup evrything ill hold onto it for you.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'm on the case now dst, i feel skype is the killer as everything is on there but they will take a while to look at it all, and the question asked to my mate was...
> "if we look on your internet history we will find no orders of cannabis?" mate replied no, because they won't.
> 
> 
> ...


ffs no sens to use dummy accounts for skype, mine one for speakin to people on here dnt have me linked to any of it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> basically , my feeling is my mates laptop's skype chat logs will be the killer here.
> 
> they are out to find internet orders placed on that laptop when in fact on that laptop has nothing to do with ordering anything on there and he dosn't really keep much on there apart from games ect.
> 
> ...


Just dont forget to get your own PC out the house as well, if they cant find the pc they cant search it and as you said yourself YOUR computer IS the one with the order and other info on it!!

Also if you have a wireless router etc, remove all security and passwords from it and then you can always claim it was someone using your un-secured wireless connection not actually you


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just dont forget to get your own PC out the house as well, if they cant find the pc they cant search it and as you said yourself YOUR computer IS the one with the order and other info on it!!
> 
> Also if you have a wireless router etc, remove all security and passwords from it and then you can always claim it was someone using your un-secured wireless connection not actually you


this order wasn't placed by me or the receiver lol it was by another mate who ordered from a vendor we hadn't used before against my word and look what happens, this was on my sr account.
If there is nothing in the way of tor browsers, bit coin purchases on any of our pc's then i don't see how they will find out how the stuff was ordered UNLESS skype is uncovered. FUCK YOU SKYPE


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> this order wasn't placed by me or the receiver lol it was by another mate who ordered from a vendor we hadn't used before against my word and look what happens, this was on my sr account.
> If there is nothing in the way of tor browsers, bit coin purchases on any of our pc's then i don't see how they will find out how the stuff was ordered UNLESS skype is uncovered. FUCK YOU SKYPE


or you can come speak to me, and we can talk about ordering the starship enterprize, and tell them you have multiple online persona's. this shit is makin me think about puttin a magnet over my pc, fs defo orderin my stuff off sr from another pc from now on fuck that shit, i dont understand though its 10g? thats fuckall tell em u done it an they will give u a fine, or whaever it is nowadays...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

i'm just gutted for my mate, if my other pal had listened to us and ordered from who has worked everytime for us so far, we wouldn't be here. he gets back from scotland tomo and is not gonna have me or my pal who is in the shit very happy with him.

was 14g that was sent and apparently vaccum sealed once and thrown in a paper bag. so much for a top 5% seller..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'm just gutted for my mate, if my other pal had listened to us and ordered from who has worked everytime for us so far, we wouldn't be here. he gets back from scotland tomo and is not gonna have me or my pal who is in the shit very happy with him.
> 
> was 14g that was sent and apparently vaccum sealed once and thrown in a paper bag. so much for a top 5% seller..


maybe this time the package came thru just when they had the dogs out, maybe they don't have tthem their all the time and they just got lucky this time. Still fuckin 14g, all I got was a letter saying they got 46g and that was it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'm just gutted for my mate, if my other pal had listened to us and ordered from who has worked everytime for us so far, we wouldn't be here. he gets back from scotland tomo and is not gonna have me or my pal who is in the shit very happy with him.
> 
> was 14g that was sent and apparently vaccum sealed once and thrown in a paper bag. so much for a top 5% seller..


 Can you leave reviews on the sellers? If so i would get on there(not from your pc) and make him look like a cunt so no-one else gets fucked over because of his stupidity


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> maybe this time the package came thru just when they had the dogs out, maybe they don't have tthem their all the time and they just got lucky this time. Still fuckin 14g, all I got was a letter saying they got 46g and that was it


the dogs are apparently out 3 days a week on random days. in the 15 orders we've made im certain some will have gone past the dogs without them picking up on it at least once out of all of them mate.
shows the difference in strictness of the customs eh, thursday they said they intercepted it and left it till monday to call round. suprised they wernt round there on the thursday or fri.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> the dogs are apparently out 3 days a week on random days. in the 15 orders we've made im certain some will have gone past the dogs without them picking up on it at least once out of all of them mate.
> shows the difference in strictness of the customs eh, thursday they said they intercepted it and left it till monday to call round. suprised they wernt round there on the thursday or fri.


aye maybe ur right, these things happen tho, don't really think it would have been the sellers fault, he's probly had 1000s go thru alright


----------



## iiKode (Jun 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i'm just gutted for my mate, if my other pal had listened to us and ordered from who has worked everytime for us so far, we wouldn't be here. he gets back from scotland tomo and is not gonna have me or my pal who is in the shit very happy with him.
> 
> was 14g that was sent and apparently vaccum sealed once and thrown in a paper bag. so much for a top 5% seller..


where abouts in scotland, ill have him done for yah limited price mate..., ohh fuck nah mate get ur shit out now ur talkin to us, if they find all this they got extra leads to follow up on, specially the bigger boys. an you just know they got filthterns sittin on the pc's lookin for this type of shit, specially if they see cunts braggin with their cars, new houses, swimmin pools etc. fs am i just para or what, i havnt had a smoke in days and im this para oaww ffs im out my nut on nothing right now dk wtfs goin on


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

thats the thing mg, and saerim.. he has had this happen once in 11 months he told me, all others have been success sending up to 100's of grams at a time all around the world.

the seller today has refunded 50% and has been legit all along it seems, just the packaging didn't sound up to much although i can't see it myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

now the fuckers are wise to it though. they'll be keen as fuck.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

i know don, they were already all over the post coming in from the amount of meow being stopped recently.

i only went and placed my order last night aswell which was shipped today haha , not too worried about that one tho as i know the methods work and is some of the best packaging ive seen so far.

plus everything in my place will be spotless by the early hours of tomorow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

aye clean house and move on but you really should trust the foreign vendors man, they package as good if not better and usually have better gear.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

I think the best way with sr is just to go a binge now and again, instead of ordering every week and shit, that's what I do anyway, when I got the money just binge on it lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 3, 2013)

i deffo wouln't have ordered last night had i know this was gona happen.
considering it comes down ok it will be the last order for a good while, wanna see what happens about the seizure today.

i think atm its 50 / 50 weather they turn up at my door, gutted for me mate tho. will let ya's know how i get on with the plants tonight tho cheers for the comments boys.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 3, 2013)

dont say acid or sorts to me just in from first time on it never again but was good change lol £10 for 4 ?im still fucked just copyed and pasted what i wrote on the 600 lol,hows cracks an laughs?​


----------



## pon (Jun 3, 2013)

HOW CAN A DOG SMELL THROUGH AIRTIGHT PACKAGE? oops. I always have my stash in an airtight tuperware in my suitcase when i go on hols, they never sniffed it out in 25 years


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> dont say acid or sorts to me just in from first time on it never again but was good change lol £10 for 4 ?im still fucked just copyed and pasted what i wrote on the 600 lol,hows cracks an laughs?​


3 for a tenner here, could even be the same if there of sr lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

pon said:


> HOW CAN A DOG SMELL THROUGH AIRTIGHT PACKAGE? oops. I always have my stash in an airtight tuperware in my suitcase when i go on hols, they never sniffed it out in 25 years


Coukd be of the persons sticky fingers that wer touching the package, that's all it takes


----------



## pon (Jun 3, 2013)

Doh! 


Mastergrow said:


> Coukd be of the persons sticky fingers that wer touching the package, that's all it takes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also if you have a wireless router etc, remove all security and passwords from it and then you can always claim it was someone using your un-secured wireless connection not actually you


 thats a myth matey,, your wirelessnetwork is your dty to secure nobody elses therby if u got sum nonce cunt donwloading kiddiie porn on your unsecured network,, yup its on your toes!
tiz true.

fuk me its hot today

and 2timer, i hope u get a refund of the prik, not arrivng is one thing but getting nicked is a total diffrent ketle of fish,

eitherway its only posssesion? maybe, coz the intent to posses was ther, and if they get u on the skype, all saying lets chip in or watever, then thats a conspricy,

fuking hell get moved out! spec with the hard stance ther making about SR atm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

pon said:


> HOW CAN A DOG SMELL THROUGH AIRTIGHT PACKAGE? oops. I always have my stash in an airtight tuperware in my suitcase when i go on hols, they never sniffed it out in 25 years


Either it was not air tight or after wrapping the package they touched the outside of the parcel/package without changing gloves.

A dogs sense of smell is so keen that if you spill something on the floor then clean it with bleach they can actually smell both the bleach and whatever was underneath it as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a myth matey,, your wirelessnetwork is your dty to secure nobody elses therby if u got sum nonce cunt donwloading kiddiie porn on your unsecured network,, yup its on your toes!
> tiz true.
> 
> fuk me its hot today


What "act" of law does that come under then as i've never heard of a law that says you legally HAVE to secure your own wi-fi network??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What "act" of law does that come under then as i've never heard of a law that says you legally HAVE to secure your own wi-fi network??



read the smallprint in your internet contract with your isp

http://allthatiswrong.wordpress.com/2010/02/27/is-making-use-of-unprotected-wi-fi-stealing/

thats a good read

and its illigal to use anybodys unsecure wifi without ther knowledge too


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> read the smallprint in your internet contract with your isp
> 
> http://allthatiswrong.wordpress.com/2010/02/27/is-making-use-of-unprotected-wi-fi-stealing/
> 
> ...


How can that be Ice ?, I'm with BT & my router forms part of there hot spots ,wifi points ! Any cunt can connect to it !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2013)

i think its abit different for mg and 2time using the silkroad because pretty much anything you order is going threw customs, internel uk mail i have and had no problems receiving many packages.

ive had stuff from india,canada,holland n uk all in the space of days a few times and no problems again but aint quite as comfy with that as i am internal mail of course.

there what 45-50 million people in england thats a shitload of mail, finding my gram or 2 of whatever from wherever is very unlikely.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> How can that be Ice ?, I'm with BT & my router forms part of there hot spots ,wifi points ! Any cunt can connect to it !


 no they cant ONLY if ther registered for hospots or pay the charge in which case u need a card , and then u can state such and theyd track ther perosn via ther device ip and mac, not just anyone can get one hotspot, u gott be regsitred or watever.. but i do know wat ur saying like, the laws cant keep up with techonolical advances simple



newuserlol said:


> i think its abit different for mg and 2time using the silkroad because pretty much anything you order is going threw customs, internel uk mail i have and had no problems receiving many packages.
> 
> ive had stuff from india,canada,holland n uk all in the space of days a few times and no problems again but aint quite as comfy with that as i am internal mail of course.
> 
> there what 45-50 million people in england thats a shitload of mail, finding my gram or 2 of whatever from wherever is very unlikely.



lol u think?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no they cant ONLY if ther registered for hospots or pay the charge in which case u need a card , and then u can state such and theyd track ther perosn via ther device ip and mac, not just anyone can get one hotspot, u gott be regsitred or watever.. but i do know wat ur saying like, the laws cant keep up with techonolical advances simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i no lol

i been buying drugs online a long time before the silkroad ice.

hows you anyways? whatcha been up too?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no lol
> 
> i been buying drugs online a long time before the silkroad ice.
> 
> hows you anyways? whatcha been up too?


propper fucked mate, since we got this car we been out everyday all fucking day and im paggered like seriously, this moterway driving propper fucks u up SPEC wen u got the family in the car,, been doing beeches/parks/ fucking senceless shopping at random shops just to get out lol,, my pals insurance runs out at midnight so now more thank fuk,, kid starts bak at nursery tomoz so i gotta go get the grow setup too,

got most of me beans just waiting on last 5 pack from attitude and then the cuts of the fairys and im away m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2013)

what we all in hiding cause some1 got a nabbed today lmao nothing like abit of paranoia in a weed forum lol

i gotta go, ill leave you with this tho.

really am getting old i think, suspect i may have piles aint got nuffing dangling from the ringer just yet but omfg the itchyness n sore arsealitis are pretty bad, went to the chemist n said so they recommending anusol lmao what a fucking name for a piles cream....

been doing some research too, seems theres alot less piles in these countries where they dont use paper to wipe there arse so am giving the ringer a lil clean after a shit, paper 1st tho of course a babywipe sometimes if i remember.

have a good night lads. lmfao excuse the pun.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what we all in hiding cause some1 got a nabbed today lmao nothing like abit of paranoia in a weed forum lol
> 
> i gotta go, ill leave you with this tho.
> 
> ...


Anusol....lmao!!


----------



## indikat (Jun 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what we all in hiding cause some1 got a nabbed today lmao nothing like abit of paranoia in a weed forum lol
> 
> i gotta go, ill leave you with this tho.
> 
> ...


oh thanks for that


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2013)

I been chucking anusol up my shiter for years ! It's good stuff , if u get bad piles like mine , they throb & ache like a cunt ! , and bleed !. Weed don't help , chillin out on my arse all day makes those fuckers dangle & throb !


----------



## pon (Jun 3, 2013)

stick an e up ur arse that'll stop the pain


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2013)

pon said:


> stick an e up ur arse that'll stop the pain


Lol ok , will give it a shot , if I can get it past my pineapple curtains !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2013)

Ice, get in ya car & come see me, I'll take you down the the famouse pot noodle mines !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Ice, get in ya car & come see me, I'll take you down the the famouse pot noodle mines !


hahaha cant-- the dudes insurance lapses today at midnoght, dont get me wrong i would but them fucking t5's with ther plate scanners are just too risky to loose the motor,

il be thru my tests again by summer,well auguest so il be doing the rounds then!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha cant-- the dudes insurance lapses today at midnoght, dont get me wrong i would but them fucking t5's with ther plate scanners are just too risky to loose the motor,
> 
> il be thru my tests again by summer,well auguest so il be doing the rounds then!


Yes , can't get away with fuck all these days ! Remember the old tax in post note u could get away with back then ! Lol , I drove around for 2 months a car I nicked 5 mins from were I lived !


----------



## pon (Jun 3, 2013)

AVP awesome


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2013)

morning folks

looks like its gonna be another hot day, is quite warm outside already.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning folks
> 
> looks like its gonna be another hot day, is quite warm outside already.


Not too bad here either, bit cloudy, while fukin warm last night tho


----------



## pon (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning hempsters, sun here too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2013)

Alreeet shit flickers  yep got the old sunshiiiinnneeeeee here too fookin red hot today not good for the tent tho


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrs woke me up 4 some lovin, now I'm hot, sticky & fucked !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh it's warm , int it warm !, I like it warm , but this is too warm , it's that hot heat ! Oh it's too warm 4 me ! . . . Fuck off & av a solero !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

got up, put a chilli in the slow cooker, got a new pair of max's in the post, cycled to work along the river in the sunshine. 


soooooooooooo are we running a book on what time 2timers getting the big red key love tap? guessing by his lack of updates he's already had it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what we all in hiding cause some1 got a nabbed today lmao nothing like abit of paranoia in a weed forum lol
> 
> i gotta go, ill leave you with this tho.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;LUjMwiOm8sA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUjMwiOm8sA[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning all, nice n warm here as well so out in the garden sorting out the strawberry plants n stuff

Also found this on another thread, thought you lot might wanna watch, a copper that actually has a goddamn brain in his head......
[video=youtube;W8yYJ_oV6xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=W8yYJ_oV6xk[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovely day fuk thw grow houze setup il fo wen the coco arrives


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Lovely day fuk thw grow houze setup il fo wen the coco arrives


Anydody speak Ice ? I didn't understand a ducking word of that !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Anydody speak Ice ? I didn't understand a ducking word of that !


hahahahaha I'll have a go....lovely day fuck the grow house set-up I'll do it when the coco arrives lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> hahahahaha I'll have a go....lovely day fuck the grow house set-up I'll do it when the coco arrives lmao


ahhhh, lmfao


----------



## indikat (Jun 4, 2013)

Off to the Dam july fer one night, jus tried to book tha Winston but they are totally booked out the night I want, anyone no a good place to stay?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

@bizzle I aint forgotten bout them pics, will get em across to ya today, program i use to remove the EXIF data aint been working lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha cant-- the dudes insurance lapses today at midnoght, dont get me wrong i would but them fucking t5's with ther plate scanners are just too risky to loose the motor,
> 
> il be thru my tests again by summer,well auguest so il be doing the rounds then!


and you will come this far up north?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle I aint forgotten bout them pics, will get em across to ya today, program i use to remove the EXIF data aint been working lol


fuckit just make a copy of them paste delete the original, fs i go to the library and copy pics of weed plants on my usb, then come home to upload them here to impress u guys.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

@bizzle, as i said before it aint pretty but it works n is reliable lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 4, 2013)

Alright lads well thats me ps3ed alluo on cod getting my ass kicked by 12 year olds lol


----------



## pon (Jun 4, 2013)

we just roll up at this hostel near grasshoppers, cheap but its only a place to stash your bag & get some kip

View attachment 2685458


indikat said:


> Off to the Dam july fer one night, jus tried to book tha Winston but they are totally booked out the night I want, anyone no a good place to stay?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle, as i said before it aint pretty but it works n is reliable lol View attachment 2685375View attachment 2685376


nowt arong with that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

the building site might want it back like!? lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 4, 2013)

when are you cunt going to cum cheak out my new thread and get your comments inn?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the building site might want it back like!? lol


lol like one o once had


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

naaah mine was made by a sparky ( allegedly....) and stuck to a chipboard draw cover. only shocked me once or twice  240v is nowt but a tingle anyway.


----------



## pon (Jun 4, 2013)

TD on day 82


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> Off to the Dam july fer one night, jus tried to book tha Winston but they are totally booked out the night I want, anyone no a good place to stay?


one of the times we stopped at the toren , expensive but very very pwetty and got me in the good books with the mrs , few hundred yards from gray area


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> when are you cunt going to cum cheak out my new thread and get your comments inn?


you do mine and ill do yours ,,, deal ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Al b on tour m8 so ye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

fucksake just completed a bitcoin buy and the guys bank has closed his account or suspended it or some shit. cancelled the trade but no refund yet. nightmare.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucksake just completed a bitcoin buy and the guys bank has closed his account or suspended it or some shit. cancelled the trade but no refund yet. nightmare.


Thats a bollocks don, hope u get em back, was it much? My m8s just waitin on 100g of weed coming, works out about 150 an o hope it gets fuckin thru too


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucksake just completed a bitcoin buy and the guys bank has closed his account or suspended it or some shit. cancelled the trade but no refund yet. nightmare.


nightmare, am gettin some soon, so hopefully everythang goes alright, is it ok to just drop say 140 into coins, no suspicion or anything?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thats a bollocks don, hope u get em back, was it much? My m8s just waitin on 100g of weed coming, works out about 150 an o hope it gets fuckin thru too


im gettin an oscar through aswell place my order next couple days, its from uk vendor next day delivery hopefully i can get it that fast and have it spread for miles before sunday...


----------



## indikat (Jun 4, 2013)

pon said:


> we just roll up at this hostel near grasshoppers, cheap but its only a place to stash your bag & get some kip
> 
> View attachment 2685458


do u have a name for it Pon?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> soooooooooooo are we running a book on what time 2timers getting the big red key love tap? guessing by his lack of updates he's already had it.


fret not matey, no sign of a raid as yet. 
didn't manage to move everything last night and couldnt bring myself to cut them down. with me mates evidence being sent away it will be a wee while before it's looked at.
anyway ive had someone round today who ive known for years is keen with a spare bedroom at his place and is coming back at 10pm so we can move it all. he's only a 10 min drive away and is a complete life saver!
theres fuck all on my pc it's clean, if it were to be looked at all they would see thats dodgy is my internet browsing on here alot ect.

sucks about the coins don, things like that can happen easily as i found out but with me i went to buy 130 quid worth , im typing in the guys bank details and the coins are in my wallet before i could click send haha. sure you'll get em back man


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 4, 2013)

its all happening in here ay


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fret not matey, no sign of a raid as yet.
> didn't manage to move everything last night and couldnt bring myself to cut them down. with me mates evidence being sent away it will be a wee while before it's looked at.
> anyway ive had someone round today who ive known for years is keen with a spare bedroom at his place and is coming back at 10pm so we can move it all. he's only a 10 min drive away and is a complete life saver!
> theres fuck all on my pc it's clean, if it were to be looked at all they would see thats dodgy is my internet browsing on here alot ect.
> ...


I forgot u got them coins for free. There u go then, bad fuckin karma lol, u should have give them coins back and maybe the shit ur goina thru now wouldn't have happened. That's if u believe that shit, me? I'd have kept the coins too lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im gettin an oscar through aswell place my order next couple days, its from uk vendor next day delivery hopefully i can get it that fast and have it spread for miles before sunday...


My m8s is overseas, 4-9 days or something and its been 6 so should be hear any day now, can't even mine what the fuck it is lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fret not matey, no sign of a raid as yet.
> didn't manage to move everything last night and couldnt bring myself to cut them down. with me mates evidence being sent away it will be a wee while before it's looked at.
> anyway ive had someone round today who ive known for years is keen with a spare bedroom at his place and is coming back at 10pm so we can move it all. he's only a 10 min drive away and is a complete life saver!
> theres fuck all on my pc it's clean, if it were to be looked at all they would see thats dodgy is my internet browsing on here alot ect.
> ...


You swapped out the hard drive then? if you havent then your pc is not clean and they can still finsd anything thats previously been on there


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

I know a few guys wer in the dam recently, last day the wer there after taken tabs for 4 days they decide to send some stuff over, bout an o each, so they all walk into the p.o in the dam looking a bit worse for ware with four indentical looking packages and post them all to the same town,village whatever lol, needless to say nothing arrived, what a bunch of fuckin helmets


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 4, 2013)

i dunno about all that sae, all the shite including pics , links to anything about buying shit online has been removed onto an external.
my main concern is having the plants out which they now are.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> fret not matey, no sign of a raid as yet.
> didn't manage to move everything last night and couldnt bring myself to cut them down. with me mates evidence being sent away it will be a wee while before it's looked at.
> anyway ive had someone round today who ive known for years is keen with a spare bedroom at his place and is coming back at 10pm so we can move it all. he's only a 10 min drive away and is a complete life saver!
> theres fuck all on my pc it's clean, if it were to be looked at all they would see thats dodgy is my internet browsing on here alot ect.
> ...



thers a loving home here matey if u odnt wanan chop any IF the time arrises  il send u a spliff,,,honest  ahahahaha

fuk mate seriously get em out,, why even risk it eh?

that suks don, if they closed the act does that mean the funds are froze, so the dude would have to pay you out of your ownpocket? i cant imagina SR having like paypal protection?



WELL just been ripping tiles outa the kitchen o put black up,, bought sum black grout but im not sold on it but the wife is soi guess im doing black grout? ffs



The2TimEr said:


> i dunno about all that sae, all the shite including pics , links to anything about buying shit online has been removed onto an external.
> my main concern is having the plants out which they now are.


dude 1 last time

even if u copy it of to a external, even if u delte it, even if u format your currant pc, it CAN AND WILL BE found,

only way is to remove your currant hard drive and put a brand new drive in ther OR a drive wats neevr been used for anything remotely dodgy, ebay sell cheap ones

so plz dont hink simply copying your shit onto a extrnal drive is wirth anything coz it aint, u may as well just leave it on your pc and drop it of at the copshop,, coz its just as easy for em to get it


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 4, 2013)

like i said man my main concern is dealt with, i wasnt the one found to be having drugs delivered my mate was.

if they look at those skype logs on his lappy they will then know ive been growing, so they can come visit me all they want nothings here. doubt they would be interested in my pc they would just be firing me questions trying to get to my grow..


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 4, 2013)

did you not get your thing this morning then 2timer


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

6 full days veg from a small clone, under 1200hps, theres another 6 same size in the tent.

am gonna lst a little bit well just open them up a bit to try get abit more yield, really carnt be arsed to do it to 9plants tho, might just flip the fuckers now.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck nos why its chopped of some of that pic?

also anybody who use's bio-bizz noticed that the they have lowered the npk on all the nutes? cheeky bastards.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 6 full days veg from a small clone, under 1200hps, theres another 6 same size in the tent.
> 
> am gonna lst a little bit well just open them up a bit to try get abit more yield, really carnt be arsed to do it to 9plants tho, might just flip the fuckers now.
> 
> View attachment 2685685


Look good them m8, plenty of branching on them for all the size, my twos about the same height but not as bushy, was goina top them maybe just to slow them down until I get the rest potted so they can catch up


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

makes sense mg, you want to try keep ya canopy as even as poss i topped the last 2 and the seemed to love it m8.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8s is overseas, 4-9 days or something and its been 6 so should be hear any day now, can't even mine what the fuck it is lol


im hopin i can get some golds seal, 15 a g here, or at least a tenner either way im doubling my money, double an half if i can get 15 each, then a smoke for me an my mates helpin me get it around.


----------



## zVice (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazy git, some nice looking shrubbery already you green fingered bastard.

Anyone grown out chocolate Thai? Is it supposed to smell like soiled baby diaper? Gawd damn it fucking reeks, hand brushed a bud when watering, just got on the train and people giving me strange looks like I shit meself, oops maybe I have...




newuserlol said:


> 6 full days veg from a small clone, under 1200hps, theres another 6 same size in the tent.
> 
> am gonna lst a little bit well just open them up a bit to try get abit more yield, really carnt be arsed to do it to 9plants tho, might just flip the fuckers now.
> 
> View attachment 2685685


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

zVice said:


> Lazy git, some nice looking shrubbery already you green fingered bastard.
> 
> Anyone grown out chocolate Thai? Is it supposed to smell like soiled baby diaper? Gawd damn it fucking reeks, hand brushed a bud when watering, just got on the train and people giving me strange looks like I shit meself, oops maybe I have...


lmao probably just a wet fart vice.

never grown or tasted that choc thai, sounds pretty tastey tho m8, and im not green fingered at all geezer am the laziest grower going just lots of light in a small space and keeping the temps under control.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao probably just a wet fart vice.
> 
> never grown or tasted that choc thai, sounds pretty tastey tho m8, and im not green fingered at all geezer am the laziest grower going just lots of light in a small space and keeping the temps under control.


YOUR the laziest grower,, well SIR, i beg to differ!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2013)

Hows it goin lads?

Gunna get a snap of the 2 psycho and blueberry inabit been potted up an under the 600w since sunday doin oright and ive just put 1 of those NL x bigbud fems and a bubba 76 fem in the prop aswell.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hows it goin lads?
> 
> Gunna get a snap of the 2 psycho and blueberry inabit been potted up an under the 600w since sunday doin oright and ive just put 1 of those NL x bigbud fems and a bubba 76 fem in the prop aswell.


pukka how much to fit a fuse to a fuze box for for a plug circuit,, basically i need sockets in a celler that dont have any sockets,, if its too much il sling a extension lead thru the floor but trying to be neat like?

and yes the fuse box is in the celler


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pukka how much to fit a fuse to a fuze box for for a plug circuit,, basically i need sockets in a celler that dont have any sockets,, if its too much il sling a extension lead thru the floor but trying to be neat like?
> 
> and yes the fuse box is in the celler


I aint driving up to do that mate lol ill take ya threw it its a piece a piss lol

Is there a spare space in the board for a new fuse? might be easier splitting the ring from up stairs..how many sockets you wantin?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 4, 2013)

If you want to "safe" the best and easiest way to do it is reinstall windows or whatever os your running 8 times. A files location can be re written up to 7 times and can still be found. I say 8 to be sure.

this is not false info, it comes from my bro who has just completed a BA honours in computing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> I aint driving up to do that mate lol ill take ya threw it its a piece a piss lol
> 
> Is there a spare space in the board for a new fuse? might be easier splitting the ring from up stairs..how many sockets you wantin?


 thers no emptiy fuses but plenty of empty fuse banks, the dude at the lekki shop does fuzes for 4 qwid each same type its the same box as mine, he reckond 24amp would do (consisering its for 5x 600hps)

i was just gunna flip of the box, drop down the front and wire earth to the earth bank, neg to the neg bank and the pos to bottom of the fuse at the bak (wer it goes) then just run the wire and stik a double socket on the end and job done. just its fucking dark down ther so al hav to switch the main breaker of wats obviously befor ethe fuse box 

i just hate fucking with fuse boxes,




MrSkyhighatrist said:


> If you want to "safe" the best and easiest way to do it is reinstall windows or whatever os your running 8 times. A files location can be re written up to 7 times and can still be found. I say 8 to be sure.
> 
> this is not false info, it comes from my bro who has just completed a BA honours in computing.



he can format that sucker 50x and it still is very easy to get his shit bak,, like really? ur bro should know better!

installing windows only and i mean only does a qwik format, after xp they stopped giving the option on install for a slow or fast installation
lol at the you be best with windows sheight coz it is in short..SHITE!

ive done old pcs and i havent got foresic shit no more and ive had stuff bak form the 90's on old ide drives


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

hey guys, thinkin about gettin this, for 200 not bad, and im needin only a fan filter an 600w ballast and air cooled hood,

Fan and filter upgrade includes basic kit, RVK 100-A1 in-line duct fan, industrial carbon filter, ducting, clips and hanging fittings and fixtures.
Homebox kit includes Homebox XL 1.2m[SUP]2[/SUP] tent, fan and filter kit as well as the basic kit listed below.


*Basic Kit* includes:


1 x 600W HPS light complete
1 x Pulley set and fittings
1 x Contactor 1kW 1 Way
10 x Propagation cubes
2 x Allmix compost 50L
8 x 13cm square pots
8 x 11L square pots
1 x Giant drip tray
1 x Biogrow 1L, Biobloom 1L
2 x 60cc Syringes
2 x Protective gloves
1 x Digital min/max thermomete
gonna cost me around 200 for the stuff i need anyway, this way i get free soil an that too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hey guys, thinkin about gettin this, for 200 not bad, and im needin only a fan filter an 600w ballast and air cooled hood,
> View attachment 2685785
> Homebox kit includes Homebox XL 1.2m[SUP]2[/SUP] tent, fan and filter kit as well as the basic kit listed below.
> 
> ...




fuk me mate only last night u was on about packing it in


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me mate only last night u was on about packing it in


i am afte this lot, but ill start upo soon as i can get my own place, at least ill have everything.

need to get the 600 to finish these lot on, got a job interview aswell this week, hopefully i can gtfo in about 6 month of saving (yeah dealin drugs) then have my own place to keep some ladies goin, and by then hopefully its back to class C.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle, as i said before it aint pretty but it works n is reliable lol View attachment 2685375View attachment 2685376


Easy mate is it quiet and I mean silent cuz its next to my bed and can't be doing with a buzzing ballast ya know what I mean. If its silent its on mate


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 4, 2013)

I was more on about the rule of 7, in most cases it can't be tracked back any further.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers no emptiy fuses but plenty of empty fuse banks, the dude at the lekki shop does fuzes for 4 qwid each same type its the same box as mine, he reckond 24amp would do (consisering its for 5x 600hps)
> 
> i was just gunna flip of the box, drop down the front and wire earth to the earth bank, neg to the neg bank and the pos to bottom of the fuse at the bak (wer it goes) then just run the wire and stik a double socket on the end and job done. just its fucking dark down ther so al hav to switch the main breaker of wats obviously befor ethe fuse box
> 
> ...


You can spur off 1 of the fuses mate a 32amp used for the sockets upstairs just do what ya said but come out of the top of the breaker with the other lives should be 2 if its a ring and use 2.5mm cable no need for a fuse then should only go to 1 socket really but will get away we 3 no probs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers no emptiy fuses but plenty of empty fuse banks, the dude at the lekki shop does fuzes for 4 qwid each same type its the same box as mine, he reckond 24amp would do (consisering its for 5x 600hps)
> 
> i was just gunna flip of the box, drop down the front and wire earth to the earth bank, neg to the neg bank and the pos to bottom of the fuse at the bak (wer it goes) then just run the wire and stik a double socket on the end and job done. just its fucking dark down ther so al hav to switch the main breaker of wats obviously befor ethe fuse box
> 
> ...


yeah my best mate can do 8 layer extractions so the police these days can probably do at least 50% better than that so prob at least 12 layers


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy mate is it quiet and I mean silent cuz its next to my bed and can't be doing with a buzzing ballast ya know what I mean. If its silent its on mate


as far as i remember mate, will grab me phone n take a video of it starting up n running for ya after dinner just to be on the safe side lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YOUR the laziest grower,, well SIR, i beg to differ!


im the lazyest grower , so fuck off !


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2013)

Been gettin smashed on these last few days fuckin lovely stuff!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 4, 2013)

no im the laziest grower im only 4ft 6


----------



## pon (Jun 4, 2013)

Cant remember, the something hostel, just roll up & they'll sort you out, just say the fat cunt sent ya & he'll say - ya dat is gud! he wont know who the fuck you're on about 
they got rooms all down the same street too, some rooms have 2 beds & a shared bog on the same floor, some have 8 beds with your own bog.


indikat said:


> do u have a name for it Pon?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You can spur off 1 of the fuses mate a 32amp used for the sockets upstairs just do what ya said but come out of the top of the breaker with the other lives should be 2 if its a ring and use 2.5mm cable no need for a fuse then should only go to 1 socket really but will get away we 3 no probs.


aww right so basicaly nigger rig it,, use a existing fise, i.e connect the earth and neg like i said as i normally would but the + il put in the fuse with the existing upstairs plugs tag?

no cunt even lives ther so i was thinking run extesion lead from behind sifa thru floorboards and just have that?

atm its a socket cumming of the fuse on the boiler so it trips after so long with the 3 lights so was thinking the extesion for the 4 and use the existing plug for 1 light and the 2 fans? 

but il prolly do what u say sounds a bit more cush that a wire going in the side of the boiler fuse(not the fuse box imtlking the wall fuse) lol

nigger rig yeehhaa

and NO BAZ STFU IM THE LAZIEST GROWER NOW GET IN YER SHED


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

ur all lazy cunts, well that settles it, im the best grower here.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww right so basicaly nigger rig it,, use a existing fise, i.e connect the earth and neg like i said as i normally would but the + il put in the fuse with the existing upstairs plugs tag?
> 
> no cunt even lives ther so i was thinking run extesion lead from behind sifa thru floorboards and just have that?
> 
> ...


Yeh just like that mate, and you mean you run a socket off the boiler fused spur on the wall? yeh that will be on a 16 or 20amp breaker an wired in 1.5mm cable shunt be runnin 3 lights on that mate lol just do what i said an run it to 1 socket then daisy chain outta that to another 3 or 4 an if no cunt lives there and ya dont need leccy upstairs take out the 2 live cables from the breaker and run just yours but from the last socket you daisy chain to take a cable back to the fuse and connect all 3 same as the 1st then its a ring all legit an safe as houses lol not like you care tho you dodgy cunt, fuckin wiring a extension lead straight from ya cooker circuit lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh just like that mate, and you mean you run a socket off the boiler fused spur on the wall? yeh that will be on a 16 or 20amp breaker an wired in 1.5mm cable shunt be runnin 3 lights on that mate lol just do what i said an run it to 1 socket then daisy chain outta that to another 3 or 4 an if no cunt lives there and ya dont need leccy upstairs take out the 2 live cables from the breaker and run just yours but from the last socket you daisy chain to take a cable back to the fuse and connect all 3 same as the 1st then its a ring all legit an safe as houses lol not like you care tho you dodgy cunt, fuckin wiring a extension lead straight from ya cooker circuit lol


you know what hes like runnin hid lamps off an iphone charger


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh just like that mate, and you mean you run a socket off the boiler fused spur on the wall? yeh that will be on a 16 or 20amp breaker an wired in 1.5mm cable shunt be runnin 3 lights on that mate lol just do what i said an run it to 1 socket then daisy chain outta that to another 3 or 4 an if no cunt lives there and ya dont need leccy upstairs take out the 2 live cables from the breaker and run just yours but from the last socket you daisy chain to take a cable back to the fuse and connect all 3 same as the 1st then its a ring all legit an safe as houses lol not like you care tho you dodgy cunt, fuckin wiring a extension lead straight from ya cooker circuit lol


 well the oven worked till u got ya mits on it IMO, hahaha

yeh so wer on the same page al do that! fek it,, wouldnt be so bad but its like pitch fucking black down ther.

on anothernote u think il have to skim over the 2 airstones? theyl let smell out wont they? if so im thinking stick summa me carbon foot [atches over the holes, simpler innit?



iiKode said:


> you know what hes like runnin hid lamps off an iphone charger


 u fucking jealouse cunt!

led actually!

and im the best lazy grower so ther


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got all potted up ther now, 4 psychosis, 2 exodus and 2 blueberry. That ain't it, tomoro night goina pot up another 8 psychosis in another grow I got. Ill throw pics up when ther worth looking at....the first 8 are in 18l pots in a wilma system with 3x600ws, the 8 psychos are goina be in 11l pots in wilma systems with 1x600w, the first grow is hopefully goina be a lot bigger than the 8 psychos

ic3 I'm just waitin to see what else takes off here and when they do they'll be on there way m8


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i dunno about all that sae, all the shite including pics , links to anything about buying shit online has been removed onto an external.
> my main concern is having the plants out which they now are.


dude let me explain 

a picture on your computer takes up a space , that space is allocated a marker , a book mark if you like , when you clean your hard drive that bookmark is removed , the picture remains you just cant see it , in time bits of the picture will get covered over , however given the right softwear someone can and will read the lot , they dont rely on the bookmarks , they see everything 

so as you can see your still exposed , previous piccy or writing about what you have been upto will still be there , to fix remove the hard drive and go buy another , your looking at 50 quid , bury your old one in the back garden , then you will be safe , id also reg here again with near the same name , that way all association with cultivation will go bye bye


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YOUR the laziest grower,, well SIR, i beg to differ!


we gonna have another online war bout whos the laziest grower lol i wouldnt no your qaulity of laziness ive never tasted it wanker! lolol

whats this about the car then ice? u got the disability motor now then m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> dude let me explain
> 
> a picture on your computer takes up a space , that space is allocated a marker , a book mark if you like , when you clean your hard drive that bookmark is removed , the picture remains you just cant see it , in time bits of the picture will get covered over , however given the right softwear someone can and will read the lot , they dont rely on the bookmarks , they see everything
> 
> so as you can see your still exposed , previous piccy or writing about what you have been upto will still be there , to fix remove the hard drive and go buy another , your looking at 50 quid , bury your old one in the back garden , then you will be safe , id also reg here again with near the same name , that way all association with cultivation will go bye bye


so your not just a rich old jd drinking numpty then lol you actually no a thing or 2 about a thing or 3 lmao

you on the devil juice 2night then mogs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> as far as i remember mate, will grab me phone n take a video of it starting up n running for ya after dinner just to be on the safe side lol


Nice one mate so to be a pain in the arse but gotta make sure its right lmao


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so your not just a rich old jd drinking numpty then lol you actually no a thing or 2 about a thing or 3 lmao
> 
> you on the devil juice 2night then mogs?



nah , mogs is on a plane in a few hrs , got to be up at 3am ............... i normally go to bed at that time 


ooh oooh tesco have a deal on jd at 25 quid , i brought 7 bottles ,,,, and 2 packets of crumpets ( £1.20 ) which was a waste of good beer money imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice one mate so to be a pain in the arse but gotta make sure its right lmao


no worries mate, if the worst comes to the worst just put the ballast in the next room lol, got about 6-9ft of cable between ballast an bulb lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

and id fuckin love to be the laziest i really would , except i spent 14 hrs working on the fuckers yesterday and another say 10 today , im knackered , repotted more than i can remember and worked it out i shifted 1.5 tonne of water today alone


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> nah , mogs is on a plane in a few hrs , got to be up at 3am ............... i normally go to bed at that time
> 
> 
> ooh oooh tesco have a deal on jd at 25 quid , i brought 7 bottles ,,,, and 2 packets of crumpets ( £1.20 ) which was a waste of good beer money imo


where you off to mogs? anywhere nice m8?

and you no them crumpets will taste gooood covered in lurpack when pissed up wasnt a bad buy lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

a week in ibiza , given all the shit ive had to endure lately plus the shit i have to deal with when i get back i figure why not have a cheap week in the sun somewhere , 600 quid all in special , however it took about 2 days to suss i couldnt have the holiday i wanted for that money so in the end it cost 1200 , should be good rocking up at the airport nice and early , the e-tickets ive been sent no end of times after making no end of phone calls are in greek , should be fun tomorrow , lets hope it doesnt involve shouting


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> a week in ibiza , given all the shit ive had to endure lately plus the shit i have to deal with when i get back i figure why not have a cheap week in the sun somewhere , 600 quid all in special , however it took about 2 days to suss i couldnt have the holiday i wanted for that money so in the end it cost 1200 , should be good rocking up at the airport nice and early , the e-tickets ive been sent no end of times after making no end of phone calls are in greek , should be fun tomorrow , lets hope it doesnt involve shouting



have a good 1 mogs you enjoy geezer, 24hrs of grow work last 2days sounds like u fekking need it lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 4, 2013)

moggggys said:


> a week in ibiza , given all the shit ive had to endure lately plus the shit i have to deal with when i get back i figure why not have a cheap week in the sun somewhere , 600 quid all in special , however it took about 2 days to suss i couldnt have the holiday i wanted for that money so in the end it cost 1200 , should be good rocking up at the airport nice and early , the e-tickets ive been sent no end of times after making no end of phone calls are in greek , should be fun tomorrow , lets hope it doesnt involve shouting


uh...wat about the plants...the mrs?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> have a good 1 mogs you enjoy geezer, 24hrs of grow work last 2days sounds like u fekking need it lol


cheers fella , ill be back in a week , it will be a tit fest 

when i get back ill also get some more outdoor piccys up , ive still got to start faze 2 of the grow areas , the plants are getting feckin huge so its got to be done , there 5 foot in the pots !


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> uh...wat about the plants...the mrs?


everything is sitting in many litres of food , anything i suspect will grow has been repottted , lights have been put up and boxies sourced and used as drip trays , its been 2 days of grief , the result should be there good for water for about 5 days , after this they will have to wait till im back , i do this everytime and tend not to loose too many , last time i didnt loose a single plant ,,, even i was impressed , the time before i lost 2 out of say 50 , so its not too bad doing this and being honest ive only a small window of oppertuinty before its work work friggin work again so im jumping at it 

the mrs is coming with me


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 4, 2013)

have you got an endless supply of seeds or something


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> have you got an endless supply of seeds or something


who me ?

thinking about it yes , yes i have , havnt a clue on how many i have


----------



## moggggys (Jun 4, 2013)

right im off , later guys


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 4, 2013)

have a good holiday this time next week i want this thread covered in holiday tits and ass and a update of the outdoor


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

Moggy have a good one, next time ur goin away pick me up ill happily look after them near harvest hmmm

im serious.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 4, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Been gettin smashed on these last few days fuckin lovely stuff!


Aye, good stuff. Not often you'll get such a % for quid fifty or so. I'm poor as fuck right now so ife been slumming it with crofters cider, 4 cans for two quid. While I'm not a cider fan, I know my ciders, that's the west country for you, and tbh, for the price, went nothing wring with it.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 4, 2013)

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/home


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Na ma pal game me a 2002.pug 206 1.1i all t and t till jan.and he left insurance runnin as he got a ew motor. He had 3 moon left.1 of which was free and I was gunna pay it to save his cancellation fee . Now he had to get a new policy with the firm and they wNted.proof of his no claims and his old company said he has to cancel to get it. So it had to be done. My new provisional be here this week for my resit so il be bak thru within 3 months so it needs new wing and wing mirror coz slight bump so il do that while its parked up jn drive. Lesson! Got used to havin it too lmao. My quote as new driver ztarted at 2k upto 12k lmao

Changed.to her moms addy dropped to 700 qwid wtf my areas rough i guess lol 
Id easy get 5 for it as it is so a gift eitherwY


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 5, 2013)

How the fuck do ya get a video off a smartphone and posted on here?? got it to my pc but cant find out how to upload it to here lol, tried the "add video" button but it seems thats only for online vids??

@Bizzle In case i cant get it to work ive powered up the light n still works fine an although there is the very very slight hum that ya get from mag ballasts ya cant hear it from more than about 12" away, i was standing over it n couldnt hear it till i got me ear right down close to it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 5, 2013)

Also a brain teaser for yas all, can anyone identify these plants? Planted em last year i think an they have just come up an I have no idea what they are lol, thought they might be Rosemary but the leaves look wrong lol


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

they are def not rosemary lad. you sure they are a herb? maybe celery?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, good stuff. Not often you'll get such a % for quid fifty or so. I'm poor as fuck right now so ife been slumming it with crofters cider, 4 cans for two quid. While I'm not a cider fan, I know my ciders, that's the west country for you, and tbh, for the price, went nothing wring with it.


Aye ttt it's got some bollox mate there 4 for a fiver from me local bargain booze lol there 500millies too, I'm smashed on 4 these days lol...and to say it's 8.2% it's really nice an fruity.
Love a cider think it's the years supping the quid a ltr stuff on shops that got me liking it even tho that shite never seen a apple lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye ttt it's got some bollox mate there 4 for a fiver from me local bargain booze lol there 500millies too, I'm smashed on 4 these days lol...and to say it's 8.2% it's really nice an fruity.
> Love a cider think it's the years supping the quid a ltr stuff on shops that got me liking it even tho that shite never seen a apple lol


bargain booze rules! lol

only place ive found that sells dragon soop, and green mark vodka is cheap in there too arrrrr happy bargain booze flashbacks lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bargain booze rules! lol
> 
> only place ive found that sells dragon soop, and green mark vodka is cheap in there too arrrrr happy bargain booze flashbacks lol


Lol you no it mate I go no were else..

Got ya pm mate aye I've been txtin ya thought you had face on cos I dint rate ya bb as much as the psycho lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol you no it mate I go no were else..
> 
> Got ya pm mate aye I've been txtin ya thought you had face on cos I dint rate ya bb as much as the psycho lmao


lmao i didnt rate it at all really pukka, had a good stink too it but taste wasnt there imo i did expect better from it, decent yielder and a easy sell but after this 1 i wont grow it again.

livers n pyscho repotted today and exo should be on route this wk, havent a clue who has the las lemon tho?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

a pic of my only girl in flower,day 20


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

anyone got a link for epson salts the best for growing,or is it the same as the bath ones?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 5, 2013)

Yh man the same ones you can bath in you can feed to your plants


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> How the fuck do ya get a video off a smartphone and posted on here?? got it to my pc but cant find out how to upload it to here lol, tried the "add video" button but it seems thats only for online vids??
> 
> @Bizzle In case i cant get it to work ive powered up the light n still works fine an although there is the very very slight hum that ya get from mag ballasts ya cant hear it from more than about 12" away, i was standing over it n couldnt hear it till i got me ear right down close to it


youtube matey u have to upload ther then post link here
OR
upload to hotfile and post download link here


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

timers went on the 250 rar its always somthing


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

What are you cunts upto today then, im sittin here weedless moneyless, and got an interview tomorrow, realy need this job so better get use to kissin some ass....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone got a link for epson salts the best for growing,or is it the same as the bath ones?



It has to be pure magnesium sulphate, no colours or perfumes.

Boots (any Boots shop).
http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Epsom-Salts-B-P--200g_1209183/

Ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1KG-Epsom-Salts-Pure-BP-FCC-Grade-Magnesium-Sulphate-Bath-Salts-/380583260783?pt=UK_HeathBeauty_BathShowCons_RL&hash=item589c87b26f


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone got a link for epson salts the best for growing,or is it the same as the bath ones?


I wouldn't use it unless it was a last resort, they sell some good stuff cheap.Try Calmag or Magical(Technafloura) Epson salt will build up on your roots.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It has to be pure magnesium sulphate, no colours or perfumes.
> 
> Boots (any Boots shop).
> http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Epsom-Salts-B-P--200g_1209183/
> ...


what happened to that copy of windows mate, to busy sprayin ur plants with tria...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what happened to that copy of windows mate, to busy sprayin ur plants with tria...


I forgot, been busy.

I'll burn one now while you've reminded me.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I forgot, been busy.
> 
> I'll burn one now while you've reminded me.


cheaws man,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cheaws man,


Done.

I'll get it off as soon as.


----------



## pon (Jun 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> What are you cunts upto today then, im sittin here weedless moneyless, and got an interview tomorrow, realy need this job so better get use to kissin some ass....


Happy days your end then


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

pon said:


> Happy days your end then


well, i ordered an oz of squidgy black last night, hope it comes tomorrow, realy need this job, because then i can get my motorbike, instead of waiting for a grow.
and ill be able to live without growing till i get my own place, as its too much stress right now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

do him a AIO version much better


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

green green grass of home part 2 has begun this time we have 4 Jack (freebie seed) they are in coco with a 3" pot with the bottoms cut off and dropped into 4" cubes until the wool fills with root then their going nft should be on flower within days of being in the tray


----------



## indikat (Jun 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> What are you cunts upto today then, im sittin here weedless moneyless, and got an interview tomorrow, realy need this job so better get use to kissin some ass....


Ran out of room in the veg tent an no room in the flower tent so today I have been flowering 3 plants for their first few days in the sun, light intensity today hit over 125000 lumens outside an they got 10 hours direct sunlight then back in the dark, same again tmrw, picked some big red flowers and decorated them jus to b on tha safe side fukin love it


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well, i ordered an oz of squidgy black last night, hope it comes tomorrow, realy need this job, because then i can get my motorbike, instead of waiting for a grow.
> and ill be able to live without growing till i get my own place, as its too much stress right now.


goodluck 2mora kode, hope it works out for ya m8.



indikat said:


> Ran out of room in the veg tent an no room in the flower tent so today I have been flowering 3 plants for their first few days in the sun, light intensity today hit over 125000 lumens outside an they got 10 hours direct sunlight then back in the dark, same again tmrw, picked some big red flowers and decorated them jus to b on tha safe side fukin love it


you gonna keep them outside then indi? just be carefull with then bringing them back into ya tents easy way to bring all sort of nasty bugs n whatnot in ya tents.


----------



## indikat (Jun 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> goodluck 2mora kode, hope it works out for ya m8.
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna keep them outside then indi? just be carefull with then bringing them back into ya tents easy way to bring all sort of nasty bugs n whatnot in ya tents.


yeah I no you miserable basaed thanks ..I was trying to put a positive spin on my lack of space cos I feel hippy happy high from the blueberry. lukily I have very harsh conditions for pests as the flower tent is a wind tunnel wiv 4 fans driving it an I got some medical grade uvb light at I think 300 w so the mold and the flies have a hard time of it an I can usually get away wiv a bit o indoor outdoor but yeah I agree not the brightest idea usually


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

sorry indi lolol i was actually trying to help not piss on ya bonfire n all that jazz, u liking that dp blueberry then m8? was dutch passion wasnt it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

sambo pisses on everyones chips even with a + coment IMO ffs 

sambo u r now on my official mailling list!

300 litres of coco landing and the last of my beans tomorrow, so its all gunna be gogogo,, ffs i cant be arsed!


----------



## indikat (Jun 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry indi lolol i was actually trying to help not piss on ya bonfire n all that jazz, u liking that dp blueberry then m8? was dutch passion wasnt it?


yeah man I am laughing that was very helpful, thanks man, oh teah sayin man so mus be the blueberry be surfin next an sayin cooool. Yeah it was dutch passion Sambo an wat a fukin weirdo it was perhaps u or someone else could explain the following cos I am a bit fick n ignorant wen it come to breeders stuff...this happened...she hermied nanas at 8 weeks wasn't pakin on the resin like normal after dryin I recovered 5 fully mature seeds and noticed some in earlier stages of development...so why did she hermie if she had seeds already, and is this an S1 ie self seed or wtfigo? no idea


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

bout bloody time ya stingey git!

300litre of coco, ya going for it still then m8, and whats that sig all about? u black now are ya ''FO SURE'' fucking behave lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man I am laughing that was very helpful, thanks man, oh teah sayin man so mus be the blueberry be surfin next an sayin cooool. Yeah it was dutch passion Sambo an wat a fukin weirdo it was perhaps u or someone else could explain the following cos I am a bit fick n ignorant wen it come to breeders stuff...this happened...she hermied nanas at 8 weeks wasn't pakin on the resin like normal after dryin I recovered 5 fully mature seeds and noticed some in earlier stages of development...so why did she hermie if she had seeds already, and is this an S1 ie self seed or wtfigo? no idea


i aint got a clue indi, i no every grow of mine when i grew dutch passion bb had a few seeds and after about a year of cloning from the same mom or cloning of the clones them nanners happend quicker n quicker by the end was bout wk 6ish.

dst,don,yman etc no alot more bout the breeding maybe they will no?


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

An s1 is just a classification I guess. Selfed s33ds can be created in many ways, including the herm way. The thing about that is that any plant can do it given the conditions. If the plant had already hermied then no reason why it wouldn't continue elswhere on the plant....in fact quite likely if for example it was an environmental factor, unless that was changed the plant would continue. The beans are likely to be carbon copies, and in some cases they will herm again, but in others not.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

do ya reckon that hurt lmao

is from syria, have been following the war since it started strange 1 really, western govs supporting the rebels in voice only ffs who wants to arm people who are gonna then turn them weapons on us, Afghanistan/Russia war springs to mind.

[video=youtube;mrpxtyvNpKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?&amp;v=mrpxtyvNpKg[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, and as to why it actually hermied, that can be like finding a needle in a haystack. Environment,(which has so many factors) medium, light, water, nutrients, length of flowering, air flow, etc. Not to forget genetics.


----------



## 29menace (Jun 5, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Fuck nose then man. If i try to go to tpb.se it comes up saying that EE have been ordered by the high court to block access to these sites. But pirateproxy gets round that. I'm using chrome to


im with EE and i use xbox to go online i can access al sites but without laptop i couldnt say if torrents r blocked...


----------



## indikat (Jun 5, 2013)

oh I think it hurt his feelings...check these numpties playing with a katana...oooh http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=jyaVkf54ias&NR=1


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh I think it hurt his feelings...check these numpties playing with a katana...oooh http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=jyaVkf54ias&NR=1


lmfao that didnt look like just the hand looked like half the forearm too!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> goodluck 2mora kode, hope it works out for ya m8.


cheers, shirt and trousers deal aswell, just a little job at a keycutters, but could turn into a career type of thing Trainee aswell, so hoping i can get it.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo pisses on everyones chips even with a + coment IMO ffs
> 
> sambo u r now on my official mailling list!
> 
> 300 litres of coco landing and the last of my beans tomorrow, so its all gunna be gogogo,, ffs i cant be arsed!


come pick me up man ill come help you get all setup am serious...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2013)

Sambo I just set up my new 6 inch fan and filter in this other setup m8, it gets a bit warm so was thinkin of gettin a cooltube or something for it, what ones u got or do u recommend any. Goina get one and then if I like em stick 2 in ther


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

cool tubes do what they say on the tin!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

bye the was been on here for a few years so just going to cum out with it any one want to swap clones,need my room filled asap soz if it offends


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2013)

Having used a cool tube for my entire grow, based on the info out there, if I had the space I would spend the extra 20 quid and get a real good air cooled hood instead. From what I see they offer much better light performance for pretty much the same thermal results.

They're also a pain in the arose to clean as opposed to simply removing a pane of glass and giving it a clean in the sink.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 5, 2013)

DST said:


> they are def not rosemary lad. you sure they are a herb? maybe celery?


not likely to be celery, cant stand the stuff, most likely a veg or herb as apart from strawberries for missus n lil un i dont grow fruit either currently,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 5, 2013)

Heard my neighbour shagging for what seemed like ages last night, moaning, groaning and banging the headboard off the wall.

Turns out her elderly mother had fallen over cracked her head and was knocking on the wall with her stick for help. 

I feel a bit guilty about the wank now.

Alright spunk buckets how's it goin? 
Went and planted the ladies in the great outdoors today, gonna b interesting to see how they do. Providing they don't get munched by a dear lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

whats a link for the cheapest grow shop?
online?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> bye the was been on here for a few years so just going to cum out with it any one want to swap clones,need my room filled asap soz if it offends


mate, ill take enough clones to have ur room filled if you want, big buddah cheese, you know what city i live in, if you wanna come get em, i can start snipping like 10+ in a week or 2, all fems showin preflowers already.

and wtf my clonex turned into water, instead of a gel, dont oudate till end of this year...


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

cheerz for the offer but iv no cat and looking for a few rooted


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> whats a link for the cheapest grow shop?
> online?


They all vary on price with regard to individual products. You're only really option is to shop around for what you specifically want.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Having used a cool tube for my entire grow, based on the info out there, if I had the space I would spend the extra 20 quid and get a real good air cooled hood instead. From what I see they offer much better light performance for pretty much the same thermal results.
> 
> They're also a pain in the arose to clean as opposed to simply removing a pane of glass and giving it a clean in the sink.


my hoods ace! absolutely no heat escapes to the point wer my 250 last grow was actually keeping my sealed room upto heat! i dont rate tubes at all,,

sum1 mention tpb?
http://pirateproxy.net/


that gets u on

as for hydro shops i use these dudes
http://www.basementlighting.com/

and ther ebay shop is
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/burbanktrading/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

i justr satrted to watch that tv show revolution

but i think this is for tonight


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2013)

Any one seen that rowntrees advert with the bloke dressed as a parrot ? Laugh , I nearly flashed my fags !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;oKnl6-45n4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKnl6-45n4M[/video]

thats my baby! lol doubt il need that cooling!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> cheerz for the offer but iv no cat and looking for a few rooted


train ride, with a bag and tupperware, but aye, me babies are a bit small to be shreddin for cuts now, only took 2 last night, but offer still stands just let me know 2 weeks prior, and i should be able to shred 10-20 off the lot for ya, anyway am lolipopping when i flip so itl be goin to the bin anyway


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my hoods ace! absolutely no heat escapes to the point wer my 250 last grow was actually keeping my sealed room upto heat! i dont rate tubes at all,,
> 
> sum1 mention tpb?
> http://pirateproxy.net/
> ...


*Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to pirateproxy.net*

Try reloading: pirateproxy.*net


FAIL think sky have just fucked off with all the torrent sites, i can get onto the shitter ones, but kickass, tpb, and the big ones are blocked.

infact, it may even be all these add ons iv got, let me try again with them all disabeled, iv got a few to stop it showing where i am on facebook/google etc para out my nut man do not like the way the governments working right now, and u know the uk just follows america around like its little jack russel ready to pounce.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my hoods ace! absolutely no heat escapes to the point wer my 250 last grow was actually keeping my sealed room upto heat! i dont rate tubes at all,,
> 
> sum1 mention tpb?
> http://pirateproxy.net/
> ...


What sort lights urs m8, air cooled good with glass panel thing aye? What the difference in size with them and cooltubes? I just don't know if I go for two will two of the air cooled hoods fit? Was thinkin 2 cooltubes would fit good


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my hoods ace! absolutely no heat escapes to the point wer my 250 last grow was actually keeping my sealed room upto heat! i dont rate tubes at all,,
> 
> sum1 mention tpb?
> http://pirateproxy.net/
> ...


Great episode  

Best site I've found so far, thiruhg that proxy site, is piratereverse.info

And there is nothing wrong with tubes, there is better, that is all, my cool tube did me just fantastic for the entire grow. If I could happily sit a 600w in a cupboard 50cm deep, then I don't care who you are, shit clearly works  


And basement lighting seems to be hit and miss depending on who you are. Me, they fucked me on every single order. First order, I bought a 125w cfl, they sent me a 300. If my veg cupboard hadn't been able to handle this, I would have had to send it back. My second order, I ordered auto pots, with the 47l red, and individual pots. They phoned me saying they didn't have that red, but had slightly larger with the same footprint, for same price, son I said OK, they sent me a 100l monstrosity near 2 foot square, nothing like the footprint of the smaller res, and they sent me the double pot units instead of the single, which given my 50cm of depth, meant I could not feasibky use them. Short story, use with caution, they have fuck all quality control so to speak, and seemingly don't give a fuck if they send you a completely different item to which you ordered.

Anyone else read about top gear contracting Honda to build them a 130+ mph lawnmoweer? There is a did of engine startup, that thing is a fucking abomination. MENTAL!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> train ride, with a bag and tupperware, but aye, me babies are a bit small to be shreddin for cuts now, only took 2 last night, but offer still stands just let me know 2 weeks prior, and i should be able to shred 10-20 off the lot for ya, anyway am lolipopping when i flip so itl be goin to the bin anyway


evev 1 when you can bro,im sure ill get offered one or 2 more


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

i thought u may like the topgear thingy, i havent watched teh actual show in ages since i dont watch tv, but i have got all the specials wich i love!
i liked the little car episode wer jezza went thru the bbc piss funny, havent even given the usa version a go coz its gunna be a fucking fail!

has the lawnmower beenmade? il have to search for that badboy.

and lighting? hmm,, dunno pal, maybe the dont like the middle class? ive never had now porblems, or the issues i have had has been my own error like worng addresses shit like that,it seems its best to use ther ebay shop as they do a better job as not wanting to loose the feedback score? dunno but always ben sweet.,

as for tubes, swings and roundabouts matey, wats good for one isent nesserilly good for the next man, i like my hood, the only downsize is the weight wen the glass is slipped in, fucking well heavy,
this new 3k hps grow im doing are all in shitty refelctors no hoods part from mine so i may as well leave the glass out, and its a fuk cold celler so theyl keep it bang right as far as temps go.

question-- celler has 2 airblocks, will they leak spemm u reckon? skim over im thinkin/


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought u may like the topgear thingy, i havent watched teh actual show in ages since i dont watch tv, but i have got all the specials wich i love!
> i liked the little car episode wer jezza went thru the bbc piss funny, havent even given the usa version a go coz its gunna be a fucking fail!
> 
> has the lawnmower beenmade? il have to search for that badboy.
> ...


I watch top gear religiously. It's the one show i will get excited about every week. Other shows i'll just wait till the whole season is released. I actually really liked the USa version. Started as a fail, just kinda an over budget "we are america" top gear, but after the first series, i warmed to the characters, and despite all the challenges etc being replicas, they had a slight twist, and my love for top gear meant that i loved it as well, i enjoyed it greatly  

The lawnmower is still being made, but they have started the engine, it looks near complete, and good god, it's an animal. Can't wait t see it rotors engaged at 130mph 

A far as cooltubes go, i was never able to have a real hood, no space, but those cooltubes are not light. But as you say, swings and roundabouts. I'd take a hood if i could have, but space said no, and as such the cooltube did it's job admirably. If i had 5cm or so more to play with, i would have upgraded to a coolstar imediately thoiugh. Cooltubes have utter shit dissipation if that's the word i'm looking for.

And can't comment on your random words, spemm, and skim, don't know what you're talking about.

as to my grow, well things are being worked out, and it looks like i might have an entire room to play with next september, however the entire thing relies on how i do with these A levels so ironically, i'm sutdying my ass off at home so that i can grow lol. Rather different than the general "i failed school so now i grow" attidude a lot of folk have


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I watch top gear religiously. It's the one show i will get excited about every week. Other shows i'll just wait till the whole season is released. I actually really liked the USa version. Started as a fail, just kinda an over budget "we are america" top gear, but after the first series, i warmed to the characters, and despite all the challenges etc being replicas, they had a slight twist, and my love for top gear meant that i loved it as well, i enjoyed it greatly
> 
> The lawnmower is still being made, but they have started the engine, it looks near complete, and good god, it's an animal. Can't wait t see it rotors engaged at 130mph
> 
> ...


lol i get ya

thers 2 air stones in the celler im using, so will i have to skim over em u reckon coz smell will leak thru or wont it? im guessin if they let air thru theyl let smell thru now


----------



## iiKode (Jun 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I watch top gear religiously. It's the one show i will get excited about every week. Other shows i'll just wait till the whole season is released. I actually really liked the USa version. Started as a fail, just kinda an over budget "we are america" top gear, but after the first series, i warmed to the characters, and despite all the challenges etc being replicas, they had a slight twist, and my love for top gear meant that i loved it as well, i enjoyed it greatly
> 
> The lawnmower is still being made, but they have started the engine, it looks near complete, and good god, it's an animal. Can't wait t see it rotors engaged at 130mph
> 
> ...


tbh mate, i was in a residential school, never got woken up ever for school so i was late, 5 people in my class, who ran riot, hard as fuck to get work done, then i asked to stay on till 6th year, got told to fuck off and had to leave at 4th year, england is different for years, idk how it works, and in my maths exam 2 people started fighting so i jus fucked off realy, got fucked by the system, yeah i coulda done a little better but still i wasnt goin to get a levels in 6th year anyway, since my original plan was to be an architect, basically got thrown out of school at 4th year. YES I ACTUALLY GOT TOLD I COULD NOT STAY ON IN SCHOOL. what a joke.


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Morning fanny dodgers


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I watch top gear religiously. It's the one show i will get excited about every week. Other shows i'll just wait till the whole season is released. I actually really liked the USa version. Started as a fail, just kinda an over budget "we are america" top gear, but after the first series, i warmed to the characters, and despite all the challenges etc being replicas, they had a slight twist, and my love for top gear meant that i loved it as well, i enjoyed it greatly
> 
> The lawnmower is still being made, but they have started the engine, it looks near complete, and good god, it's an animal. Can't wait t see it rotors engaged at 130mph
> 
> ...


M8y some of us wen to skool university got jobs started businesses sold them retired got lazy an continused to grow so get real wen u fink we is all lazy academic failures that cant do shit but grow


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

.................................



indikat said:


> Matey some of us went to school, university got jobs started businesses sold them retired got lazy and continued to grow. So get real when you think we are all lazy academic failures that can't do shit but grow


----------



## pon (Jun 6, 2013)

*Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

hold up, wait a minute. let me put some kush up in it! morning growers 
[video=youtube;gt7HG-B2mUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt7HG-B2mUs[/video]


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jun 6, 2013)

damn man i would cancel my trip or work somthing out with your neighbor,if those kids see your not coming back home no time soon they will try to enter your homw were all the goods has to be which they are


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> *Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


dont worry, be happy. if you have done all you can you will be fine, its when somthing happens and you dont do nothing you should worry  get a tent n carbon lol it will save the canna-zombies sniffing at ur shed door


----------



## pon (Jun 6, 2013)

They were in a tent Del but it gets that bleeding hot in the shed I have had it unzipped! doh


delvite said:


> dont worry, be happy. if you have done all you can you will be fine, its when somthing happens and you dont do nothing you should worry  get a tent n carbon lol it will save the canna-zombies sniffing at ur shed door


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> They were in a tent Del but it gets that bleeding hot in the shed I have had it unzipped! doh


we all get the same trouble with temps m8, try cooling the air to a workable temp before you send it in to ur room, i do this with a fan on the outside of the room cooling the air just before it gets to the passive vent im using, so what gets taken in is just right


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> *Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


Place is burnt for growing my friend, sorry


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> tbh mate, i was in a residential school, never got woken up ever for school so i was late, 5 people in my class, who ran riot, hard as fuck to get work done, then i asked to stay on till 6th year, got told to fuck off and had to leave at 4th year, england is different for years, idk how it works, and in my maths exam 2 people started fighting so i jus fucked off realy, got fucked by the system, yeah i coulda done a little better but still i wasnt goin to get a levels in 6th year anyway, since my original plan was to be an architect, basically got thrown out of school at 4th year. YES I ACTUALLY GOT TOLD I COULD NOT STAY ON IN SCHOOL. what a joke.





indikat said:


> M8y some of us wen to skool university got jobs started businesses sold them retired got lazy an continused to grow so get real wen u fink we is all lazy academic failures that cant do shit but grow


Was not aimed as an insult by any means. And was not an all encompassing statement. That sucks iikode. Should be a criminal offence to refuse someone education if someone asks for it. 

wAs just saying that unlike the large number who do grow because it is a sensible means of getting an income due to a failed education, i'm relying on my education to let me grow.

Who cares tbh. I'm not managing to put my ppint across in a clear manner, sod it  Blame the booze. Fucks your ability to think coherently when you're drinking, and fucks it again in the morning when you're hanging.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> *Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


I would personally get rid of everything outside. Should they find anything outside where it's easy to find, they might then use this to justify lookig for things inside where it's not so easy to find. Your neighbour sounds like a good guy though, so i'd sort out some light timers around the house, and politely ask him if he wouldn't mind keeping an eye open while you're away. He's clearly got your back. But yeah, sounds like the place is done for in regard to growing unless you take it inside, and even then there is now the rumour, and these days people seem more than happy to kick a front door in on a rumour.


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Was not aimed as an insult by any means. And was not an all encompassing statement. That sucks iikode. Should be a criminal offence to refuse someone education if someone asks for it.
> 
> wAs just saying that unlike the large number who do grow because it is a sensible means of getting an income due to a failed education, i'm relying on my education to let me grow.
> 
> Who cares tbh. I'm not managing to put my ppint across in a clear manner, sod it  Blame the booze. Fucks your ability to think coherently when you're drinking, and fucks it again in the morning when you're hanging.


how ya diddling triple T  aint perspective a bi-atch


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

You growers aint gunna like this this but im gunna show it anyway, the aftermath of the law against a growing friend on the tube 
[video=youtube;NJFRpK5mqyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJFRpK5mqyI[/video]
....................... this is what rouge info does ppl  i feel for him, he is very canny


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 6, 2013)

That's brutal, did they bust him for posting vids?


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> *Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


If your neighbours and some unidentified teenagers know you are growing and are discussing it openly, then I would consider the gaff burnt for growing, sorry man


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> how ya diddling triple T  aint perspective a bi-atch


Perspective ent no biatch  Got plenty of that. alcohol fueled miscommunication is though 

And i'm diddling just great. Couple of hours of studying then some laundry. Gf back down again tomorrow so looking forward to a nice joint of blue cheese. Hopefully she brings her copy of ratchet and clank, we got to the last boss man last time and then she had to dash so once again, never got to complete the game.


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> That's brutal, did they bust him for posting vids?


its not nice at all m8 it keeps welling me up, it was an ex m8 of his who had got a bit pissed of n blabbed which ended with what you see ;( this is rouge info!


----------



## delvite (Jun 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Perspective ent no biatch  Got plenty of that. alcohol fueled miscommunication is though
> 
> And i'm diddling just great. Couple of hours of studying then some laundry. Gf back down again tomorrow so looking forward to a nice joint of blue cheese. Hopefully she brings her copy of ratchet and clank, we got to the last boss man last time and then she had to dash so once again, never got to complete the game.


ahhh inert inhabitions and altered perception make for an interesting reality perspective lol  theres nothing better than relaxing with some good smoke and somthing very entertaining


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I would personally get rid of everything outside. Should they find anything outside where it's easy to find, they might then use this to justify lookig for things inside where it's not so easy to find. Your neighbour sounds like a good guy though, so i'd sort out some light timers around the house, and politely ask him if he wouldn't mind keeping an eye open while you're away. He's clearly got your back. But yeah, sounds like the place is done for in regard to growing unless you take it inside, and even then there is now the rumour, and these days people seem more than happy to kick a front door in on a rumour.


TTT I wil try and make an effort just this once to communicate with you in a manner which you may find more acceptable to your current sensibilities and outlook. These people you refer to as educational failures are probably anything but that. The system of so called state education is antithetical to real education and is more a way of corralling children so that both parents can work, the GDP looks respectable, and the ratings agencies give british banks high credit ratings...the education/finance nexus and nothing to do with the development of enquiring minds. Perhaps there is a case to be made that these "failures" as you label them are naturally and instinctively rejecting such an attack on their spirit, ikode springs to mind............/ So you are studying to get to uni to study psychology which will put you about 20- 50k in debt by the end of it. You will be one of too many psy. grads so will have to shine or do more study to practise clinical or educational psy. You will then be part of the tax paying mortgage slave masses constrained further by a professional regulator so growing will not be an option, so in short you are educating yourself out of the weed growing world, all the best..../ @zvice...red pen tha u c ha ha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> TTT I wil try and make an effort just this once to communicate with you in a manner which you may find more acceptable to your current sensibilities and outlook. These people you refer to as educational failures are probably anything but that. The system of so called state education is antithetical to real education and is more a way of corralling children so that both parents can work, the GDP looks respectable, and the ratings agencies give british banks high credit ratings...the education/finance nexus and nothing to do with the development of enquiring minds. Perhaps there is a case to be made that these "failures" as you label them are naturally and instinctively rejecting such an attack on their spirit, ikode springs to mind............/ So you are studying to get to uni to study psychology which will put you about 20- 50k in debt by the end of it. You will be one of too many psy. grads so will have to shine or do more study to practise clinical or educational psy. You will then be part of the tax paying mortgage slave masses constrained further by a professional regulator so growing will not be an option, so in short you are educating yourself out of the weed growing world, all the best..../ @zvice...red pen tha u c ha ha


By failure i simply mean someone who has not gone the full course of education. Whether it is their own choice or due to the system. I am simply refering to those who do not have the option to get themselves a job that pays properly. I was in one of the dodgy areas of town for about 3 years, most of the people there fell into this catagory, and most opted for an additional source of income or means of paying for their crutches. Your comment about educating myself out of growing is also incorrect. I will indeed have to shine, that is the plan, i'm not just thinking i get a degree and that is gravy. I've not even taken my a levels yet, but i'm already putting the work in to get experience and references from one of the bigger business management firms out there. I don't see how i am educating myself out of growing though. If a legal regulator does not stop me growing, why will a professional regulator. In short i don't really see how any of this is relevant. 

At the end of the day i do not understand why there is a debate. I make a tongue in cheek statement about a being able to grow in a years time based on passing my exams, as opposed to many people who grow because they didn't pass them and use it as a supplemental income, and you're all getting your panties in a twist.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> *Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


get them out in the counrty somewhere, pack ur shit up lock ur house, even get someone to stay to look after it, say there was a robbery couple doors down and ur para, or just simply put a head on a spike outside next to ur shed, works every time


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2013)

YAWWWWWN, @del , they fucked his shit up m8 ! It's always worse if they come just b4 harvest ! Cunty fuckers !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> You growers aint gunna like this this but im gunna show it anyway, the aftermath of the law against a growing friend on the tube
> [video=youtube;NJFRpK5mqyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJFRpK5mqyI[/video]
> ....................... this is what rouge info does ppl  i feel for him, he is very canny



thats the norm del that alot of the feds will smash all ya shit up so it carnt be used again, whatcha fink they just gonna take the plants and leave all the equipment for you to have another go lmao

that bloke dus sound fucking depressed tho poor git.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> They were in a tent Del but it gets that bleeding hot in the shed I have had it unzipped! doh


you my need one of em massive fans on a speed controler, get like a 10 innch rvk, or try get e thermostat one, it will make a racket, but better than the obv smell.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Was not aimed as an insult by any means. And was not an all encompassing statement. That sucks iikode. Should be a criminal offence to refuse someone education if someone asks for it.
> 
> wAs just saying that unlike the large number who do grow because it is a sensible means of getting an income due to a failed education, i'm relying on my education to let me grow.
> 
> Who cares tbh. I'm not managing to put my ppint across in a clear manner, sod it  Blame the booze. Fucks your ability to think coherently when you're drinking, and fucks it again in the morning when you're hanging.


im not offended man, im just sayin in some places you literaly are set up to fail, blah blah sob story no time for that im out to make it for mysel, past is the past, weed is expensive, and i can grow it end of., at least buy it an sell it if im not agrowin after this, only till i get my own place tho ill be backon track.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 6, 2013)

delvite said:


> You growers aint gunna like this this but im gunna show it anyway, the aftermath of the law against a growing friend on the tube
> [video=youtube;NJFRpK5mqyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJFRpK5mqyI[/video]
> ....................... this is what rouge info does ppl  i feel for him, he is very canny


fuckin dooshbags that they are, oh yeah he must have some drugs stashed within the 5mm thick tent walls lets rip it open and see, nah but cunts no need for that some good veggies could be growin in there.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> By failure i simply mean someone who has not gone the full course of education. Whether it is their own choice or due to the system. I am simply refering to those who do not have the option to get themselves a job that pays properly. I was in one of the dodgy areas of town for about 3 years, most of the people there fell into this catagory, and most opted for an additional source of income or means of paying for their crutches. Your comment about educating myself out of growing is also incorrect. I will indeed have to shine, that is the plan, i'm not just thinking i get a degree and that is gravy. I've not even taken my a levels yet, but i'm already putting the work in to get experience and references from one of the bigger business management firms out there. I don't see how i am educating myself out of growing though. If a legal regulator does not stop me growing, why will a professional regulator. In short i don't really see how any of this is relevant.
> 
> At the end of the day i do not understand why there is a debate. I make a tongue in cheek statement about a being able to grow in a years time based on passing my exams, as opposed to many people who grow because they didn't pass them and use it as a supplemental income, and you're all getting your panties in a twist.


lmao, i admit i could have tried harder, alot harder, but i was young, realy i was in my head too young and selfish/rebelious to care about exams, + my school never supported us as much as they could have, but yeah iadmit it was part my fault, but not all, anyway got my mind setup on this anyway nothins changin it, better money in it than anything realy when you get higher up to the kilos an that, which i dream of ending up at.


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Tip top, sambo, you got mail biatches


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

I've seen the aftermath first hand. slashed tent ripped rvk out the wall smashed cooltubes then tipped the soil all through the carpets of the house and trampled it in n out. parading it to the neighbours like they've caught howard marks. last laughs on them the guy put the tent material into a new spot and continued after he was not bound over like., but still. fuck the po po


----------



## pon (Jun 6, 2013)

Just had a chat with next door and its mates of the bloke who lives 3 doors down that were overheard, they are always out the front of his house smoking dank! they were saying they could smell wet weed/drying. I cant leave these last 2 by the Le Doors, so im gonna chuck em in the bathroom before we go! im gonna turn up at the airport stinking like bob marley!

at least i know whos fingers to chop if owt happens while im away.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

2- sambo ur a cunt!
1- gutted for the gorw glad he sorted it out!
2- pon,, give em to me
3- closet- ur a dodgy fucker, ur in my black book!
4- failed education? i blame teh parent sfor letting ther kids run riot! u dont have to live in a shit area you can moove, wich is exactly what im doin! gotta try get the kids a better upbringing and shit than i had! im not a snob u c.
5- sambo ur still a cunt!



oh and seems me 3 yr olds got chicken poks or suming alike, my missus havin a conshens dont the nursery i think these are pox, they say OH yeh we had a outbreak???-- WELL THANX FOR INFORMING THE PARENTS U SET OF USELESS CUNTS!

they dont do shit nowadays, ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

you no love me no more? it's not society it's ic3 and the rest of the illiterati imho


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 6, 2013)

happy song to go with week 5 pics! 

[youtube]2gZnYovxZws[/youtube]

 

not going into details but theyre safe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

im sorry don it just dont seem fair picking on you, what with you been elderly and vunreble! 

wait,, vunreble? na ur just a geordie

FUK U CUNT! lmao

Try saying 'halal meat' without sounding like a Geordie greeting someone.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo I just set up my new 6 inch fan and filter in this other setup m8, it gets a bit warm so was thinkin of gettin a cooltube or something for it, what ones u got or do u recommend any. Goina get one and then if I like em stick 2 in ther


i got the 6'' 1s mg, they are shit at spreading out the light but 2 of them fits into a 1.2mtr tent easier than any other aircooled hoods and ive got good results from 2x600hps cooltubes in there a few times.

it aint the best way to use that amount of light of course but deffo getting as much yield out of a 1.2mtr tent or close too, im gonna run 2 tents again after this grow 1 with the 2 cooltubes, and another with just 1 powerplant hood wana get a decent 1 in for xmas.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 6, 2013)

just seen your message now 2time you all good now are ya?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got the 6'' 1s mg, they are shit at spreading out the light but 2 of them fits into a 1.2mtr tent easier than any other aircooled hoods and ive got good results from 2x600hps cooltubes in there a few times.
> 
> it aint the best way to use that amount of light of course but deffo getting as much yield out of a 1.2mtr tent or close too, im gonna run 2 tents again after this grow 1 with the 2 cooltubes, and another with just 1 powerplant hood wana get a decent 1 in for xmas.


aye I think I'm goina get a cooltubes just to see an then see if u can hook 2 up in there, itd be tight fitting any other 2 lights in there. Them others is on there way m8, if u want details ill have them later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

lmao halal meat, extra funny, my area is mostly asian. i don't need to sound like a geordie ya tool, i am a geordie. 

vunreble? as in terry venrebles? what you talkin bout Willis? we doing engrish now okaaaaay?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 6, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> just seen your message now 2time you all good now are ya?


sent 1 back shaggy.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> *Oh fuck - i got a text last night off my neighbour, said he heard some kids talking about a stink coming from a shed + some other stuff which suggested it was my shed! so at 2am this morn I cleared the last 2 plants out + all the bud I had drying in there, smells gone so its lights etc out today! parra as fuck now as we go away Saturday for a week & was gonna stick these last 2 by the french doors to finish off while away! dont want em breaking into me bleeding house if they spot em after a failed shed raid. dunno what to do - suggestions anyone?*


Is your neighbor sound mate an knows you grow?.....cos I'd be thinkin maybe it's his way of letting you know he knows and doesn't approve an they wernt no kids there.



newuserlol said:


> i got the 6'' 1s mg, they are shit at spreading out the light but 2 of them fits into a 1.2mtr tent easier than any other aircooled hoods and ive got good results from 2x600hps cooltubes in there a few times.
> 
> it aint the best way to use that amount of light of course but deffo getting as much yield out of a 1.2mtr tent or close too, im gonna run 2 tents again after this grow 1 with the 2 cooltubes, and another with just 1 powerplant hood wana get a decent 1 in for xmas.


I don't no if they do um over here yet an think there called growzilla or sumut but the yanks have got these huge hoods think there 30 odd "square that hold 2 bulbs with separate leads so you can run what you want in um. Dwezes as got 1 he runs a 400 an a 250 in it but is gunna change to a 400hps an 400mh...will some kind fella chuck a pic up off Google please can't do it on me phone


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is your neighbor sound mate an knows you grow?.....cos I'd be thinkin maybe it's his way of letting you know he knows and doesn't approve an they wernt no kids there.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't no if they do um over here yet an think there called growzilla or sumut but the yanks have got these huge hoods think there 30 odd "square that hold 2 bulbs with separate leads so you can run what you want in um. Dwezes as got 1 he runs a 400 an a 250 in it but is gunna change to a 400hps an 400mh...will some kind fella chuck a pic up off Google please can't do it on me phone


Thatd be a heavy beast pukka, 30" square....fuckin hell


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> aye I think I'm goina get a cooltubes just to see an then see if u can hook 2 up in there, itd be tight fitting any other 2 lights in there. Them others is on there way m8, if u want details ill have them later


thanks mg apreciate that m8, them cooltubes aint worth a wank in large areas but 2 of them in a small space fits and works well, they do a smaller 1 aswel a 5'' if the space is really tight?

just got a letter through the door, gas inspection on the 17th! cunts, last 2 years has been the same bloke whos just come in had a quick look at the boiler and left both times i shut everything down thinking he would want to check the radiators and theres 1 in the growroom, fuck it this time its staying up and im just gonna lock the door and say he carnt go in there cause the missus works nights and is asleep or sumfing like that.

means another 11days veg tho which 9 inside a 1.2mtr really dont need, might scrap 3???

and i fucking was so certain it wasnt til mid august either that the gas inspection was, wankers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Powerplant-CFL-Sun-Mate-Grow-Twin-Reflector-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-/190836565993?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2c6ebee7e9

ya could put hps in those coundlt you?

and i know ur a geidie DON, nobodys perfect pal! its seriously not your fault,

how are me ababies cumming sambo?

got all me seeds now so just counting on my fairy guys 
and that 0-8 weeks finishers landed too should be interesting


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.planetnatural.com/product/growzilla-dual-bulb-reflector/

That's um... ..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

Think as soon as you can get um over here cheapish I'm gunna upgrade...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

you can also buy a double cooltube 1 long tube that takes 2 bulbs, ive seen em in uk online growshops.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

Sambo Soz geez did you reply other day on ere? I never looked back to see mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you can also buy a double cooltube 1 long tube that takes 2 bulbs, ive seen em in uk online growshops.


Yeh I seen them in my local grow shop thought they was ideal for vertical growers mate
Them double hoods arnt even that big just looked..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> http://www.planetnatural.com/product/growzilla-dual-bulb-reflector/
> 
> That's um... ..
> 
> View attachment 2687915


21"x21" pukka lol, I'm standing here with a tape measure and thot 30 x 30 would be pretty fuckin big, I'd be lookin 4 bulbs in there lol


----------



## pon (Jun 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Is your neighbor sound mate an knows you grow?.....cos I'd be thinkin maybe it's his way of letting you know he knows and doesn't approve an they wernt no kids there.


his story fits, he knew i'd grown last year & did say he aint smelt owt, hes cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and i know ur a geidie DON, nobodys perfect pal! its seriously not your fault,


a geidie isn't that what john wayne tells his horse geidie up? howay son put some effort into the grief.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a geidie isn't that what john wayne tells his horse geidie up? howay son put some effort into the grief.


oh fuk off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

30-love....... man step it up, bring your A game. lolacaust


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 30-love....... man step it up, bring your A game. lolacaust


lmao,, na just got shit to do,

id beat u up pissing up a wall anyday so im happy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

hahah you got bladder probs like?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2- sambo ur a cunt!
> 1- gutted for the gorw glad he sorted it out!
> 2- pon,, give em to me
> 3- closet- ur a dodgy fucker, ur in my black book!
> ...


aww yeah cuz everyone can just move, gtfo ya cumstain


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sambo Soz geez did you reply other day on ere? I never looked back to see mate.


yeah i did ya lazy sod lol

was just saying i didnt rate that bb very much, had a good stink to it and decent yield but flavour was nowt special.


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got the 6'' 1s mg, they are shit at spreading out the light but 2 of them fits into a 1.2mtr tent easier than any other aircooled hoods and ive got good results from 2x600hps cooltubes in there a few times.
> 
> it aint the best way to use that amount of light of course but deffo getting as much yield out of a 1.2mtr tent or close too, im gonna run 2 tents again after this grow 1 with the 2 cooltubes, and another with just 1 powerplant hood wana get a decent 1 in for xmas.


2 of these fit in a 1,2 m tent fer anyone wanting to run 1200w in there...i did http://www.3ch.co.uk/grow-lights/hid-grow-lights/icarus-large-air-cooled-reflector/prod_1101.html


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> 2 of these fit in a 1,2 m tent fer anyone wanting to run 1200w in there...i did http://www.3ch.co.uk/grow-lights/hid-grow-lights/icarus-large-air-cooled-reflector/prod_1101.html


are they smaller than the powerplant hoods then indi, ive never tried with 2 powerplants but it looks like it would be tight, at the min i got 1 cooltube and 1 powerplant hood in there cause like a div i dropped me 1 of me cooltubes n smashed it, so had to borrow a hood of me dad.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i did ya lazy sod lol
> 
> was just saying i didnt rate that bb very much, had a good stink to it and decent yield but flavour was nowt special.


Lol....yeh that's what I said mate was nice an smooth an not bad flavour but just wernt no blues I reckon it had some decent strength to it aswell not as knock out as the psycho but defo stronger then the blues an yeh it fuckin reeked geez...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 6, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol....yeh that's what I said mate was nice an smooth an not bad flavour but just wernt no blues I reckon it had some decent strength to it aswell not as knock out as the psycho but defo stronger then the blues an yeh it fuckin reeked geez...


speaking of the blues i swear that strain just fucking hates me! or hates bio-bizz lool fucking thing is going all yellow like it always has done with me, aint gonna let the bitch win tho am dieing to smoke some livers again, never rated it for strength but flavour n smell are amazing.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> speaking of the blues i swear that strain just fucking hates me! or hates bio-bizz lool fucking thing is going all yellow like it always has done with me, aint gonna let the bitch win tho am dieing to smoke some livers again, never rated it for strength but flavour n smell are amazing.


Lol must hate ya mate...fuck knows tho cos I never had no grief so could be the nutes, do a coco run next then you'l know for sure it hates ya lol
I've still never tasted nowt as good as the soil gear I had few years back mate...


----------



## Herbzman (Jun 6, 2013)

- quick intrusion!

anybody follow the Al B Fuct style of growing from rollitup in the UK?

Would be handy to know where to quickly get the cheapest / best bits from!


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are they smaller than the powerplant hoods then indi, ive never tried with 2 powerplants but it looks like it would be tight, at the min i got 1 cooltube and 1 powerplant hood in there cause like a div i dropped me 1 of me cooltubes n smashed it, so had to borrow a hood of me dad.


they r 55 x 49cm sos dunno if thas bigga or smaller but all good an they run at ambient temp wiv the rite fans, ive got a rite job keeping my flower tent cool in this weather still running 2100w in a 1,2 x 2,4 wiv a bigger hood still. Grew the 600+ g vanilla kush under it an bits touch the hood wiv only light burn to worry about never heat burn


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

Herbzman said:


> - quick intrusion!
> 
> anybody follow the Al B Fuct style of growing from rollitup in the UK?
> 
> Would be handy to know where to quickly get the cheapest / best bits from!


ther in tha same shop as skirting ladders and sky hooks, next to the elbow grease i ll be fuked no doubt


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

Baz ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> Baz ?


Baz'd fuck that!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2- sambo ur a cunt!
> 1- gutted for the gorw glad he sorted it out!
> 2- pon,, give em to me
> 3- closet- ur a dodgy fucker, ur in my black book!
> ...


Hope you get them a better education too, coz you can't fucking count!!! 2,1,2,3,4,5 where the fuck did you learn to count to potato


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Baz'd fuck that!


nice hairy pit, shame thes oxgsfod types cant construct a sentence....zvice u spot it?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Baz'd fuck that!


lol, cheeky cunt , ...but right .


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Oxgsfod? 

Brain melted after trying to read ic3's post




indikat said:


> nice hairy pit, shame thes oxgsfod types cant construct a sentence....zvice u spot it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol baz, me and counting, thats the pot calling kettle black? my avvy clearly says i can count to potato.

anwyays,, fuksake the daughters got chicken pox, grrr.,, ive had it and ive had the shingles.


----------



## Herbzman (Jun 6, 2013)

If i vent hot grow room air out of this kind of roof window will i get raped by pigs? #importantquestion


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 6, 2013)

just vent back into the house into a different room but bring fresh air in obviously


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> Oxgsfod?
> 
> Brain melted after trying to read ic3's post


yeah she is either outside kings college Cambridge or one of the Oxford uni colleges


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

Herbzman said:


> View attachment 2688270
> 
> If i vent hot grow room air out of this kind of roof window will i get raped by pigs? #importantquestion


Best to kep yourinfra red signal down by drawing in external air an venting into centre house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Herbzman said:


> View attachment 2688270
> 
> If i vent hot grow room air out of this kind of roof window will i get raped by pigs? #importantquestion


err yeh, u never watched how not to get busted? that heat will be like a giant infared mushroom to the old bill,,

vent sumwer else


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

bin doin sum light experiments in tha garden, got the light meter on the ground at plant height or up in the air ...same reading of about 120000 lux, in shadow caused by me it dropped to 10 % of wat it was ...bout 10,000 then I stuck it behind a highly N saturated leaf an got 3,000 so the leaves are absorbing bout 97 % available sunlight, an on a new growth less green the reading was 6,000 so spose it makes senseto keep em green for light absorption too


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err yeh, u never watched how not to get busted? that heat will be like a giant infared mushroom to the old bill,,
> 
> vent sumwer else


fukin classic entertainment and very useful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InJHDLNCRzc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2013)

'Two Toke Killer'.

Smaller one.




Bigger one.


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

how they coming along Y


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Two Toke Killer'.
> 
> Smaller one.
> 
> ...


Coming along lovely Yorkie , ya gonna enjoy them .


----------



## pon (Jun 6, 2013)

Day 84 TD auto


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2013)

pon said:


> Day 84 TD auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrummy ,frosty fuckers Pon, v nice m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> how they coming along Y


They're hungry for N (the yield at this point has taken a bit of hit because of) and they need watering more often tbh.
The big one is getting really frosty though.


I think the Triacontanol has affected the 'Grape Kush x Psycho' but I'm going to wait until it has put some weight on before chucking a pick up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2013)

Bedtime.

Up at 6.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 6, 2013)

Been to CAMRA beer festival tonight, struggling to read any words on the screen lol, 

@bizzle you having this light then? no rush jus asking lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 6, 2013)

[video=facebook;533685746667333]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=533685746667333&amp;set=vb.426122944090281 &amp;type=2&amp;theater[/video] 10 characters ffs


----------



## indikat (Jun 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bedtime.
> 
> Up at 6.


good morning...up at 4.30....watchin the princess and the frog in a foreign language...any minute he could pipe up wiv "play car car" or "wnt ma ma", lets hope its cars. Ramjam the gardener in today so fuked my outdoor adventure today, I am soo para about this indian that I have even left some very fuked lookin neglected kale an tomato growin so it looks like I am the noob tryin grow a few veg so he laffs every time he looks in them an shakes his head. The tutankamons is foxtailin an looking fat fer tha chop packin on weight a bit late but fat an frosty she is, got 2 normal organics one that I tried water only an abandoned cos she was too vigorous an got micronut def an one that had a clone box dropped on itso was left iv a single first node which has grown into a small plant perfectly formed with water only..private stash I rec


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Been to CAMRA beer festival tonight, struggling to read any words on the screen lol,
> 
> @bizzle you having this light then? no rush jus asking lol



Yeh man I'll email u later about 5 o'clock mate with details n shit


----------



## pon (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone at my mrs work has just said to her she stinks o' weed, now my mrs dont smoke! can this be just cos i brought two plants indoors!? the house does smell quite a bit.


----------



## Jmc1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Any1 used or using bio bizz all mix soil as I'm debating starting grow with this ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

pon said:


> Someone at my mrs work has just said to her she stinks o' weed, now my mrs dont smoke! can this be just cos i brought two plants indoors!? the house does smell quite a bit.


do you smoke in the house aswel pon? probably that if so more than the plants. smoke sticks to clothes n hair etc.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

Jmc1 said:


> Any1 used or using bio bizz all mix soil as I'm debating starting grow with this ?


am using it and used it for a number of years, good stuff although you might find you need a few extras i.e nutes than just the bio-bizz range.


----------



## Jmc1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wt extra nutes would be best mate? And how are your yields of bio?


----------



## pon (Jun 7, 2013)

I do but my mrs usually stinks o too much perfume, the plants were by the back doors so i reckon she musta brushed past em when she put the washing out this morning, 'kin going to the airport very early tomora, hope we dont stink the place out! Fuck it I just cut the fuckers down & hung em in the loft untrimmed.


newuserlol said:


> do you smoke in the house aswel pon? probably that if so more than the plants. smoke sticks to clothes n hair etc.


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

Jmc1 said:


> Wt extra nutes would be best mate? And how are your yields of bio?


U also use biobizz allmix an nuts and I also use extras for top dressing including home made supersoil, bat shit and lime. Others don't rate allmix and prefer plagron lightmix which I ent tried yet, yield is down to so many things...whats yer set up?


----------



## zVice (Jun 7, 2013)

Sambs the fairy just left mine, she said you had a small cock (even for her tiny frame) and were a terrible lay. Sent her on her way


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

pon said:


> I do but my mrs usually stinks o too much perfume, the plants were by the back doors so i reckon she musta brushed past em when she put the washing out this morning, 'kin going to the airport very early tomora, hope we dont stink the place out! Fuck it I just cut the fuckers down & hung em in the loft untrimmed.


prolly the plant itself sepc if its in late flower I thinkit gives of a green fog that lingers on everything just like cookin chips or curry jus fukin lingers, those smellies are only soluble in solvent so don't evapourate so quickly, if my fans go I got a generator for back up cos in 20 mins the whole place stinks


----------



## pon (Jun 7, 2013)

must be it indi, hope it aint lingered to the suitcases 


indikat said:


> prolly the plant itself sepc if its in late flower I thinkit gives of a green fog that lingers on everything just like cookin chips or curry jus fukin lingers, those smellies are only soluble in solvent so don't evapourate so quickly, if my fans go I got a generator for back up cos in 20 mins the whole place stinks


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

pon said:


> must be it indi, hope it aint lingered to the suitcases


I don smoke baccy an have a good nose fer weed eventhough I around it constantly, thank god, few hours linger only Pon as long as the suitcases didn't brush them....should be gud...glass jar fer the holiday stash?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> Sambs the fairy just left mine, she said you had a small cock (even for her tiny frame) and were a terrible lay. Sent her on her way


wanker that did make me lol tho.

nice1 vice appreciate it m8.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

pon said:


> I do but my mrs usually stinks o too much perfume, the plants were by the back doors so i reckon she musta brushed past em when she put the washing out this morning, 'kin going to the airport very early tomora, hope we dont stink the place out! Fuck it I just cut the fuckers down & hung em in the loft untrimmed.


probably that then pon, that smell when youve brushed against them can last for ages.

you off anywhere nice 2mora then?


----------



## pon (Jun 7, 2013)

holiday stash in one o those clip lock air tight tupperware jobs, so hope i dont get stopped


indikat said:


> I don smoke baccy an have a good nose fer weed eventhough I around it constantly, thank god, few hours linger only Pon as long as the suitcases didn't brush them....should be gud...glass jar fer the holiday stash?


----------



## pon (Jun 7, 2013)

menorca nulol, i was a bit parra about leaving em by the french doors to finish - i feel a lot better now they are int' loft - I cant smell owt now.


newuserlol said:


> probably that then pon, that smell when youve brushed against them can last for ages.
> 
> you off anywhere nice 2mora then?


----------



## Jmc1 (Jun 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> U also use biobizz allmix an nuts and I also use extras for top dressing including home made supersoil, bat shit and lime. Others don't rate allmix and prefer plagron lightmix which I ent tried yet, yield is down to so many things...whats yer set up?


My set up is 600hps 1.2 x1.2 tent havnt started it yet tryin to find out wt soils ect is best for beginners really bought sum big budha cheese and blue cheese also gettin pogk 3 plants ov each


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jmc1 said:


> My set up is 600hps 1.2 x1.2 tent havnt started it yet tryin to find out wt soils ect is best for beginners really bought sum big budha cheese and blue cheese also gettin pogk


use the plant magic range


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

pon said:


> menorca nulol, i was a bit parra about leaving em by the french doors to finish - i feel a lot better now they are int' loft - I cant smell owt now.


nice m8, hope you have a good hols.

i wouldnt be too keen leaving 2 late flowering plants by the french doors either, much better in the loft pon at least ya want be worrying bout em during ya hols.



Jmc1 said:


> My set up is 600hps 1.2 x1.2 tent havnt started it yet tryin to find out wt soils ect is best for beginners really bought sum big budha cheese and blue cheese also gettin pogk 3 plants ov each


soil in general is very forgiving well much more than other mediums, bio-bizz is a good soil for beginners and i have seen many times real good results from just sticking to the bio-bizz feeding chart that could be a option for u to start.

although the full range of nutes to stick true to the chart is a little expensive.


----------



## Jmc1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sound mate ill try that out and see what happens


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

where you from in the toon then JMC1?


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

Jmc1 said:


> My set up is 600hps 1.2 x1.2 tent havnt started it yet tryin to find out wt soils ect is best for beginners really bought sum big budha cheese and blue cheese also gettin pogk 3 plants ov each


sounds good, don't forget the fans and carbon filters


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jmc1 said:


> Sound mate ill try that out and see what happens


id say coco for beginnners, soil can have allsorts of shit, u can overwater too, and thats a new growers number 1 mistake overwatering, id say stik with coco, while soil has a better taste i just think coco is easier, no need to PH ect.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

HELP please folks ... going for a damn good job ive been after for a year on Monday, but , i have to go in there threw an agency, ive just looked at there web site & it says they drug screen there drivers !!!, thinking i will take some of my mrs piss in a little something taped to my groin ?? what you think fellas ? can they tell woman's from mans piss ? .fuck sake , i really need this job ! 

Cheers guys, i know u will come up with sommat .

ps, if they do swab test ,i guess thats me fucked right up !,im oozing THC ! what with the cakes & smoking all day every day !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> HELP please folks ... going for a damn good job ive been after for a year on Monday, but , i have to go in there threw an agency, ive just looked at there web site & it says they drug screen there drivers !!!, thinking i will take some of my mrs piss in a little something taped to my groin ?? what you think fellas ? can they tell woman's from mans piss ? .fuck sake , i really need this job !
> 
> Cheers guys, i know u will come up with sommat .


can buy synthetic piss online m8, passes for a man or women's and can get a heated pouch to keep it at the right temps

i was asking about this maybe a month or two ago, a m8 started a job wer they wer goina do the same, never heard no more about it off him, he's still working ther and still taking drugs so dunno what's goin on


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> can buy synthetic piss online m8, passes for a man or women's and can get a heated pouch to keep it at the right temps
> 
> i was asking about this maybe a month or two ago, a m8 started a job wer they wer goina do the same, never heard no more about it off him, he's still working ther and still taking drugs so dunno what's goin on


No time 4 that now m8, got to go signe up with em Monday morning ! My rim is doing 1p -10p !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> No time 4 that now m8, got to go signe up with em Monday morning ! My rim is doing 1p -10p !


Aww fuck that's right m8, looks like its the missus' push then, I'd give it a go, toothpaste tube taped to ur dick and u should be good to go. They might not even test u on Monday, could be like a random thing, if u get the job u might just have to work everyday with a tube of yer missus' piss straped te ur dick lol, sounds right up ur street baz lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> HELP please folks ... going for a damn good job ive been after for a year on Monday, but , i have to go in there threw an agency, ive just looked at there web site & it says they drug screen there drivers !!!, thinking i will take some of my mrs piss in a little something taped to my groin ?? what you think fellas ? can they tell woman's from mans piss ? .fuck sake , i really need this job !
> 
> Cheers guys, i know u will come up with sommat .
> 
> ps, if they do swab test ,i guess thats me fucked right up !,im oozing THC ! what with the cakes & smoking all day every day !


toothpaste tube taped to your cock!

trust me we did it in jail all the time

and no its a drg tests not a test on gender while yes ther will be eperthelial markers, telling blokes from chicks, they wont be testing forthat, most prolly be a dip test.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> toothpaste tube taped to your cock!
> 
> trust me we did it in jail all the time
> 
> and no its a drg tests not a test on gender while yes ther will be eperthelial markers, telling blokes from chicks, they wont be testing forthat, most prolly be a dip test.


phew , thats what i wanted to hear m8 !, FUCK ME, all this xtra paranoia is all i need being stoner cunt !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww fuck that's right m8, looks like its the missus' push then, I'd give it a go, toothpaste tube taped to ur dick and u should be good to go. They might not even test u on Monday, could be like a random thing, if u get the job u might just have to work everyday with a tube of yer missus' piss straped te ur dick lol, sounds right up ur street baz lol


lol-a-lot, yes ,it wont be the first time ive had close encounters with a ''strap-on'' !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Ice, how the fuck do i piss into a toothpaste tube ? u might be a needle dick , but mines slightly bigger !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Ice, how the fuck do i piss into a toothpaste tube ? u might be a needle dick , but mines slightly bigger !


into a small jug first u dik! duh!

make sure u clean it coz even tho ur shit stinks of roses ur piss aint menna smell minty fresh!

SAMBO!- docs fucked upagain seems m on the 200 and 300 pre-gabs on the reg now, so i got 56 for you here, thats 28 qwid! il top it upto 50 with sum zoppies for ya, il post em monday


----------



## iiKode (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> HELP please folks ... going for a damn good job ive been after for a year on Monday, but , i have to go in there threw an agency, ive just looked at there web site & it says they drug screen there drivers !!!, thinking i will take some of my mrs piss in a little something taped to my groin ?? what you think fellas ? can they tell woman's from mans piss ? .fuck sake , i really need this job !
> 
> Cheers guys, i know u will come up with sommat .
> 
> ps, if they do swab test ,i guess thats me fucked right up !,im oozing THC ! what with the cakes & smoking all day every day !


get some of them detox kits, you drink it and piss it out clean... idk if they can catch them, but av got a few mates workin offshore who smoke alot, an thats what they use idk where to get em, or whats trusted tho


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww fuck that's right m8, looks like its the missus' push then, I'd give it a go, toothpaste tube taped to ur dick and u should be good to go. They might not even test u on Monday, could be like a random thing, if u get the job u might just have to work everyday with a tube of yer missus' piss straped te ur dick lol, sounds right up ur street baz lol


u a fukin horse mg?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

lol yeh and use a laggi band cos dunno bowt u i get random stiffys and tape round a stify = a throbbing cock! lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jun 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> u a fukin horse mg?


lmao last night my bro was watchin aminmal planet, fast forwarded it to the part of elephants just to chow me this 4ft shlong this elephants got, fuckin mad the thing would knock you out no bother.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 7, 2013)

fuckin mad whats goin on today, cunts runnin around with guns n that, ffs armed police were all around today an i was outnabout with saks of weed on me, ffs was a close call i was 5 mins awa from where it happened.

on another note
http://news.sky.com/story/1100585/internet-giants-tapped-into-by-us-security

yesterday i read they revealed they were spying on millions of citizns, now this? realy an people are standin for that fuckin yanks


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

fill it wiv piss


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> HELP please folks ... going for a damn good job ive been after for a year on Monday, but , i have to go in there threw an agency, ive just looked at there web site & it says they drug screen there drivers !!!, thinking i will take some of my mrs piss in a little something taped to my groin ?? what you think fellas ? can they tell woman's from mans piss ? .fuck sake , i really need this job !
> 
> Cheers guys, i know u will come up with sommat .
> 
> ps, if they do swab test ,i guess thats me fucked right up !,im oozing THC ! what with the cakes & smoking all day every day !


If it helps mate ive worked in logistics/transport for near on 15years and generally only seen people piss tested after an accident or some companies will do a company wide sweep once a year


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If it helps mate ive worked in logistics/transport for near on 15years and generally only seen people piss tested after an accident or some companies will do a company wide sweep once a year


Thanks m8, nice 2 know, but I'm going into a company threw an agency first & it's the agency that do the testing ! I'm on my phone , so can't reply & say thanks 4 all your help to every 1 , but u know who u r .


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

Baz it is probable that they say they drug test to make em look pukka to their clients etc, but this cost money.... so prob doesn't happrn to everyone, like sae ses wen u cause a 200 car pile up on the m4 cos u is chainin blunts at tha wheel and headin in the wrong direction then mebbe


----------



## iiKode (Jun 7, 2013)

anyone rate them tempature controlled extractor fans? in my local shop they are the same price as the rvk, should i get one or stick to rvk fan?


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone rate them tempature controlled extractor fans? in my local shop they are the same price as the rvk, should i get one or stick to rvk fan?


I don't need more extraction if the temp goes up, I need more extraction end of, so get the best fan and run 24/7


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 7, 2013)

Baz I had to do a test few years back working down Surrey at this animal testing place used my bros piss an got away we it had it in like a Capri sun bottle the type we a lid, was behind a little screen member I undid it upside down while holding the fucker an it sperted allor place lol got enough in tube an then told bloke Soz I'd spilt abit an fucked off me work boots were socked lol was mad as fuck..
Only thing is if they swop you which now days I bet they do your fucked was a good 5 year or so but I've herd those drinks work but you gotta have for a couple a days to work so means doin ya rattle for a day or 2 which i no is easy said then done mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Thanks m8, nice 2 know, but I'm going into a company threw an agency first & it's the agency that do the testing ! I'm on my phone , so can't reply & say thanks 4 all your help to every 1 , but u know who u r .


Which agency is it out of interest?


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

anyone got rec for some good hard hittin Thai strain don't care bout flowering time, havnt smoked any since I was there an I was more into the opium at the time, slippery slope it was too but loved the thai stiks also


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone rate them tempature controlled extractor fans? in my local shop they are the same price as the rvk, should i get one or stick to rvk fan?


Got a fan controller an it's a life saver mate come winter the big daft 6" fan I got is abit or top for my space temps are way too low, but you can't wire it for 2 speeds so the controller running it at half speed helps loads plus means you can keep the temps to near enough what you want all time, so if they work good then why not get 1 I'd look into more 1st any reviews on um mate?


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Baz I had to do a test few years back working down Surrey at this animal testing place used my bros piss an got away we it had it in like a Capri sun bottle the type we a lid, was behind a little screen member I undid it upside down while holding the fucker an it sperted allor place lol got enough in tube an then told bloke Soz I'd spilt abit an fucked off me work boots were socked lol was mad as fuck..
> Only thing is if they swop you which now days I bet they do your fucked was a good 5 year or so but I've herd those drinks work but you gotta have for a couple a days to work so means doin ya rattle for a day or 2 which i no is easy said then done mate.


commin off weed is kids stuff, no worries m8


----------



## iiKode (Jun 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got a fan controller an it's a life saver mate come winter the big daft 6" fan I got is abit or top for my space temps are way too low, but you can't wire it for 2 speeds so the controller running it at half speed helps loads plus means you can keep the temps to near enough what you want all time, so if they work good then why not get 1 I'd look into more 1st any reviews on um mate?


think ill just go for the rvk, safer option dont want to have to bring it back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

ive a inline extractor that has temps and humidty control, duno how acurate it is like.

got a right sweat o just finsihed vaccuming and polishing the car inside! fuking killer


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive a inline extractor that has temps and humidty control, duno how acurate it is like.
> 
> got a right sweat o just finsihed vaccuming and polishing the car inside! fuking killer


we got romainians that do the hole car insude an out half valet fer 5 kwid


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> commin off weed is kids stuff, no worries m8


I feel fucking terrible after only a day off it m8 ! I went 5 days last year & I wished for death ! Worst sweats & flue like syptoms I've ever had ! So don't know about that !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Baz I had to do a test few years back working down Surrey at this animal testing place used my bros piss an got away we it had it in like a Capri sun bottle the type we a lid, was behind a little screen member I undid it upside down while holding the fucker an it sperted allor place lol got enough in tube an then told bloke Soz I'd spilt abit an fucked off me work boots were socked lol was mad as fuck..
> Only thing is if they swop you which now days I bet they do your fucked was a good 5 year or so but I've herd those drinks work but you gotta have for a couple a days to work so means doin ya rattle for a day or 2 which i no is easy said then done mate.


Lol Puks , it's my mrs piss if I spill it, won't be the first golden shower I've had !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Which agency is it out of interest?


Lol m8, can't answer that out of paranoia ! U might call em & tell em what I do ! Lol fucking paranoia !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

yeh coming of weeds a chew, sweats, no sleep, lethargicness, and a BAD FUCKING TEMPER!

not kids stuff at all!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol m8, can't answer that out of paranoia ! U might call em & tell em what I do ! Lol fucking paranoia !


Are you:
A)Joking
B) on Crack?

Lmao

Only reason I ask is ive worked for quite a few different agencies over the years an might be able to give you a bit more insight


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Are you:
> A)Joking
> B) on Crack?
> 
> ...


Lmfao, I know m8, I told u , my sweed is well fucked with paranoia ! These r the thoughts that go on up there !

I will pm u it after,


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweeeet, that was a nice post to read wasnt expecting that, although the last batch i fucked me fone and laptop up lmao had the fone in me pocket and was pissed n munching zops and kinda bounced off a wall and into a radiator and it caught the screen of me fone totally smashed it, the laptop same again pissed up n on the zops and spilt a vods over the mousepad now it dont work have to use a mouse.
> 
> wonder what il break this time lol
> 
> i also done all 20 of the pregs same day the women finally gave me the parcel cause i aint had none for a while i was fucking mingled ice totally off me nut lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh coming of weeds a chew, sweats, no sleep, lethargicness, and a BAD FUCKING TEMPER!
> 
> not kids stuff at all!


Fucking spot on m8 ! Exactly how I get ,


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

only difference is baz is ice smokes a joint before bed thats all, your a fucking puff junkie lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only difference is baz is ice smokes a joint before bed thats all, your a fucking puff junkie lolol


"Puff junkie" pmsl yer not wrong m8, if I'm not puffing ,I'm asleep ! Like Del said when my piss turned lime, "you are at one with the herb" 20% blood 80% thc


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2013)

Out of interest has anyone got anything thats proper banging to send with the Fairy to me next week for my birthday? Will pay of course lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

Lucy Beal off eastbenders ! Nuff said., but a bear like me would prob destroy her !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2013)

Thought you lot would appreciate this one lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

wheres all the scots? celebrating there 1st away win for a decade lmao

beating croatia at home! football shore is a funny ol game.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wheres all the scots? celebrating there 1st away win for a decade lmao
> 
> beating croatia at home! football shore is a funny ol game.....


Can't comment , I know squatt about football , far too strenuous for the likes of me !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 7, 2013)

How'd that BB turn out Sambo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sweeeet, that was a nice post to read wasnt expecting that, although the last batch i fucked me fone and laptop up lmao had the fone in me pocket and was pissed n munching zops and kinda bounced off a wall and into a radiator and it caught the screen of me fone totally smashed it, the laptop same again pissed up n on the zops and spilt a vods over the mousepad now it dont work have to use a mouse.
> 
> wonder what il break this time lol
> 
> i also done all 20 of the pregs same day the women finally gave me the parcel cause i aint had none for a while i was fucking mingled ice totally off me nut lol


lol u mong, but yeh il send 56 pregs and i should have 22 zoppies to make it 50, at this rate will hit that number well b4! lol
seems its a reg thing now getting both each month, fuk me id be spangled taking 500mg twice a day fuuk that!

but yeh monday m8, i wernt expecting em niether, gotta love random chemist delivereis!



Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest has anyone got anything thats proper banging to send with the Fairy to me next week for my birthday? Will pay of course lol


no fuk off!!

lmao


----------



## pon (Jun 7, 2013)

just got up to got to airport & found some cunt in my shed! gotta fly! BASTARDS


----------



## iiKode (Jun 7, 2013)

pon said:


> just got up to got to airport & found some cunt in my shed! gotta fly! BASTARDS


shoot the fucker pon


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 7, 2013)

just found 2 avid tams)never again 6 blues a pre gabs in the safe.any offers on the acid?


----------



## indikat (Jun 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I feel fucking terrible after only a day off it m8 ! I went 5 days last year & I wished for death ! Worst sweats & flue like syptoms I've ever had ! So don't know about that !


character building...u no it ends...


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

GET UP , you lazy bell ends !


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 8, 2013)

up fanny bazz,(balls)


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> up fanny bazz,(balls)


another cracking day here in the welsh noodle mines


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

bit windy here today, but sunny. engineers dream dog in the greenhouse





have a nice weekend matey peeps.
DST


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> bit windy here today, but sunny. engineers dream dog in the greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same to you m8, with big knobbly bits on .


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

could you make them "hob nobs" instead please? - cravings for British biscuits over here. Think I need to go to M&S..


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> could you make them "hob nobs" instead please? - cravings for British biscuits over here. Think I need to go to M&S..


sure we could sort sommat out & send you a crate of nobs over m8 !


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Anything to declare sir?..."only a crate of nobs officer"


----------



## iiKode (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Anything to declare sir?..."only a crate of nobs officer"


yeah cuz baz allways gets the best knobs like!


----------



## indikat (Jun 8, 2013)

fukin ell Baz u up an on it already...welsh noodle mine?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 8, 2013)

gid day fuckers


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How'd that BB turn out Sambo?


was ok yman, had a real good stink to it and kept that stink on just a dry, yield wasnt too sad 12oz from the 2 but flavour wasnt anything special m8 certainly didnt taste of any blueberrys lol

had a quite heavy hitting stone but once again nuffing amazing, i gotta do another run of it cause was the only clones i had but after this 1 i wont run it again, will just stick with what i no.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

just about to tuck into some bluepit from breeders b i think its called, smells very nice.

whats the genetics to it D?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone ever tried moby dick before, my m8 just got his 100g this morning, goina call get a wee bit off him shortly


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just about to tuck into some bluepit from breeders b i think its called, smells very nice.
> 
> whats the genetics to it D?


Lol, postie musta been busy this morning


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone ever tried moby dick before, my m8 just got his 100g this morning, goina call get a wee bit off him shortly


is that the dinofem strain? i think ive had it before as a freebie seed years ago, nothing to write home about lol but worth a smoke.

where did that come from mg? you said worked out 150 a oz didnt ya?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is that the dinofem strain? i think ive had it before as a freebie seed years ago, nothing to write home about lol but worth a smoke.
> 
> where did that come from mg? you said worked out 150 a oz didnt ya?


Aye m8 I think that's what it was, 150 an o. Not sure wer it's from, not uk anyway cos took about 9 days to come. He says smell and flavour ain't special but good stone off it he says, he was sittin in the guys house this morning waitin on the postie like an addict lol

ill find out more in a hour or so


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye m8 I think that's what it was, 150 an o. Not sure wer it's from, not uk anyway cos took about 9 days to come. He says smell and flavour ain't special but good stone off it he says, he was sittin in the guys house this morning waitin on the postie like an addict lol


lmao aint you ever done that tho mg, when ya waiting on a package i no i have m8, have literally been by the front door n grabbed it as soon as posted almost pulled the postie threw a couple of times lol


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

it's deep blue (jake was the male) crossed with dog. there's a few phenos as you imagine but I think I found the one I am happy with. has a combo of sweetness, fruity, and kush taste when smoking. hope you enjoy the smoke lad.


newuserlol said:


> just about to tuck into some bluepit from breeders b i think its called, smells very nice.
> 
> whats the genetics to it D?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao aint you ever done that tho mg, when ya waiting on a package i no i have m8, have literally been by the front door n grabbed it as soon as posted almost pulled the postie threw a couple of times lol


I have in my own house m8 yeah, but this a different addy wer using, he landed a the guys house at 7:30 this morning, got him up outta bed so he could wait in his on the postman lol, thot that was a bit much lol

unfortunatly I can't have the pleasure of waitin on the postie comin to mine anymore ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> it's deep blue (jake was the male) crossed with dog. there's a few phenos as you imagine but I think I found the one I am happy with. has a combo of sweetness, fruity, and kush taste when smoking. hope you enjoy the smoke lad.


very nice D, this smells really citrusy unsmoked but with other smells too, am now smoking it and fucking el theres a shitload of flavours a right mix up.

carnt fault that at all or the way its been grown and dried, you u no i would if i could lolol

top work m8, got some dog here too.



Mastergrow said:


> I have in my own house m8 yeah, but this a different addy wer using, he landed a the guys house at 7:30 this morning, got him up outta bed so he could wait in his on the postman lol, thot that was a bit much lol
> 
> unfortunatly I can't have the pleasure of waitin on the postie comin to mine anymore ffs


how did he no it would be there today then mg? he aint been going round every morning last few days at that time has he? lollol


----------



## indikat (Jun 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone ever tried moby dick before, my m8 just got his 100g this morning, goina call get a wee bit off him shortly


growin one at the mo ....;eft it untopped fer a big cola which u hardly ever do, in perfect health so very pls free seed... week 2 flower so dunno much yet


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Aye, a ken yer no one tae haud yer weesht, lol.


----------



## indikat (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Aye, a ken yer no one tae haud yer weesht, lol.


genetic code D ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> very nice D, this smells really citrusy unsmoked but with other smells too, am now smoking it and fucking el theres a shitload of flavours a right mix up.
> 
> carnt fault that at all or the way its been grown and dried, you u no i would if i could lolol
> 
> ...


If he wasn't workin all week he would've been at his door, he's been ringin every mornin tho lol. He didn't know it would be here today, just was hopin. When u been ordering on there from all over for a while I think ye sorta know roughly when it's goina come, guess he was right this morning lol, goina go now and get a blast anyway see wht it's like


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin ell Baz u up an on it already...welsh noodle mine?


....[video=youtube_share;JrNuT9sn0Gc]http://youtu.be/JrNuT9sn0Gc[/video]

... i like my father & my fathers father,& my fathers fathers father....worked the noodle mines for yers ! (i used to live under crumlin viaduct if any one knows the area )
..ps, i worked on the chicken & mushroom seam .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

lmao im stoned, i was sat there finking noodle mine? whats that? then thought fuck it ill just watch the vid.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

im convinced this is Ice ....
[video=youtube_share;ObGmHKvaxz0]http://youtu.be/ObGmHKvaxz0[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao im stoned, i was sat there finking noodle mine? whats that? then thought fuck it ill just watch the vid.


looool, i did actually work in the noodle factory in crumlin m8 !, fucking sick to death of em !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2013)

woohoo me coco is here,300 litrs in 2 boxes weighes a fukload!
just ordered my breafeast to be delivered.. breakfeast in a box lets av it!

so i got me coco, got me beans ......GAME ON!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo me coco is here,300 litrs in 2 boxes weighes a fukload!
> just ordered my breafeast to be delivered.. breakfeast in a box lets av it!
> 
> so i got me coco, got me beans ......GAME ON!


nice one Ice, i got one of those PE 2 weeks in flower, looking fekin wonderful !, you grew one i recall Ice, good smoke ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> nice one Ice, i got one of those PE 2 weeks in flower, looking fekin wonderful !, you grew one i recall Ice, good smoke ?


ive run them a few times pal, its my cash crop, fucking love it, jimmy ran it too but his was a old cut with the original sicly sweet smell,, thats kinda gone, or not as strong but its a banging yeilder, and couch lock stone! a few got sum of me on here last run. no complaints&#8226;


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo me coco is here,300 litrs in 2 boxes weighes a fukload!
> just ordered my breafeast to be delivered.. breakfeast in a box lets av it!
> 
> so i got me coco, got me beans ......GAME ON!


Sounds good m8...breakfast in a box, dunno wer I'd get that over here, never heard of it before. Good luck with the grow too


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

what was that moby dick like then mg? any good?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what was that moby dick like then mg? any good?


It gets u pretty stoned m8 but just not my cuppa tea, it's a bit too leafy, I like it well trimmed. Not much ell or flavour of it

my m8 likes it tho, says he's order it again, came from Spain but says undeclared on the site, cheap enough tho, bout 500 for the 100g


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> It gets u pretty stoned m8 but just not my cuppa tea, it's a bit too leafy, I like it well trimmed. Not much ell or flavour of it


worth the money tho considering your prices over there? 150 a oz is nice anywhere for half decent unsprayed bud.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good m8...breakfast in a box, dunno wer I'd get that over here, never heard of it before. Good luck with the grow too


yeh thers a cafe nr me that delivers everyday upto 1pm, breakfeats, jacket spuds, anything u want i think a full fry up in a box is 3.50 with toats and a cup of tea. its great! closes at 12 on a saturday but i rang today ay 12.40 and she still did us it coz we been going to hers for yrs, the wife just has ommllette, altogther 6 qwid a day for all of us! easier than cooking and washin dishes thats for damn sure!

MG had sum pe last round baz i think.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....[video=youtube_share;JrNuT9sn0Gc]http://youtu.be/JrNuT9sn0Gc[/video]
> 
> ... i like my father & my fathers father,& my fathers fathers father....worked the noodle mines for yers ! (i used to live under crumlin viaduct if any one knows the area )
> ..ps, i worked on the chicken & mushroom seam .


I used to work in the outside half factory...... teamleader down in arms and legs I was.... boyo!!! I had a mate worked there too, but now he's sacked and gone, he broke the mould, of solid gold, that once made Barry John!!!!! AAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## indikat (Jun 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....[video=youtube_share;JrNuT9sn0Gc]http://youtu.be/JrNuT9sn0Gc[/video]
> 
> ... i like my father & my fathers father,& my fathers fathers father....worked the noodle mines for yers ! (i used to live under crumlin viaduct if any one knows the area )
> ..ps, i worked on the chicken & mushroom seam .


I thought it was some sexual activity but my mind boggled so had to ask, sorry to assume you mite b talkin scat


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 8, 2013)

alll you want is love,love,lovg


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 8, 2013)

pon said:


> just got up to got to airport & found some cunt in my shed! gotta fly! BASTARDS


bring the skip rat to me, i'll get rid of him for ya, got some pigs that need feeding...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2013)

My missus has the odd £10 or so in online slot machines, maybe once a month.

This afternoon she's gone and stuck £5 into a £1 per spin machine, had 3 spins and thought she'd won £20 at first until the progressive jackpot dropped £8100.

Fucking get on!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My missus has the odd £10 or so in online slot machines, maybe once a month.
> 
> This afternoon she's gone and stuck £5 into a £1 per spin machine, had 3 spins and thought she'd won £20 at first until the progressive jackpot dropped £8100.
> 
> Fucking get on!


 now that's what I call a fucking result!!!! good on ya and your bird dude!!!!!


----------



## indikat (Jun 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My missus has the odd £10 or so in online slot machines, maybe once a month.
> 
> This afternoon she's gone and stuck £5 into a £1 per spin machine, had 3 spins and thought she'd won £20 at first until the progressive jackpot dropped £8100.
> 
> Fucking get on!


ok ...first thoughts, wat u blowin it on ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> ok ...first thoughts, wat u blowin it on ?


Fuck knows to be honest, lol.

She still owes her mum about a £1000 for her MSc loan, to finish my bike how I want it will cost about another £1000 tops, part ex the Civic estate my Dad has just given me for the 'Pug 206 GTI 180' that she wants (I'll buy my own damn Lexus then woman!) maybe that'll take another £1500, driving lessons for me give that £500, DPSI qualification for her so she can translate for the courts in murder cases and stuff to earn more money and that's £1500 ish, holiday another £1000 and save the change....

....maybe.


----------



## indikat (Jun 8, 2013)

Wing suit, snowmobile and helicopter lessons will have to wait then, fuk ive blown money on sum useless shit that I jus "needed" at the time, did some gud business today, not in your league Y, an I jus went an bought a nice bottle of XO an some vino ....car needs 4 new tires etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> Wing suit, snowmobile and helicopter lessons will have to wait then, fuk ive blown money on sum useless shit that I jus "needed" at the time, did some gud business today, not in your league Y, an I jus went an bought a nice bottle of XO an some vino ....car needs 4 new tires etc


XO nice, warm with a blunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 8, 2013)

I must admit though that as soon as I read her text telling me about it I instantly thought of asking her to lend me the money to set up an apartment grow until the first crop comes.

It was the first thing that popped into my mind!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

fuckin awesome news lad!!! christ nowt lat lucky happens to me lol. 

in sadder news those those cuts are ready to fly but i've seen thrips about again so i'm going to treat the roots again today and isolate them for a few more days then they can fly.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning bukkake bitches


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning bukkake bitches


morning , fuck all wrong with a bit of bukkake ! lol, just not first thing in the morning,...flemy enough !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yawwnn Im def the laziest grower sat here looking at my root riots and prop box and thinkin... I so cant be fucked coz once these are in tissue the games on... 2 days now IMO I will get started......honest hahahaha.. fucking still dont lile seeds.

How long do I soak these root riots for.? A hr or 24hrs? Cant fucking remeber

Not to mention sore as fuck throat and coughing up allsorts of shite

I so want yhat new ps3 game. The last of us


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yawwnn Im def the laziest grower sat here looking at my root riots and prop box and thinkin... I so cant be fucked coz once these are in tissue the games on... 2 days now IMO I will get started......honest hahahaha.. fucking still dont lile seeds.
> 
> How long do I soak these root riots for.? A hr or 24hrs? Cant fucking remeber
> 
> ...


 thank fuck for that, im not the only one!!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck knows to be honest, lol.
> 
> She still owes her mum about a £1000 for her MSc loan, to finish my bike how I want it will cost about another £1000 tops, part ex the Civic estate my Dad has just given me for the 'Pug 206 GTI 180' that she wants (I'll buy my own damn Lexus then woman!) maybe that'll take another £1500, driving lessons for me give that £500, DPSI qualification for her so she can translate for the courts in murder cases and stuff to earn more money and that's £1500 ish, holiday another £1000 and save the change....
> 
> ....maybe.


 how about a few days in the dam during the summer, cant beat being sat outside greenhouse seeds coffee shop on the patio chairs puffin on a fat one. I f you're there between 14th and 16th july, I may come join you for a volcano or summin..... im off again, booked last night, I cant help myself, 2 days in the hague and 2 in liedsplein district of the dam. lets have it.... again!!!! baz, get your ass out there dude, there's loadsa slags out there for ya, all sorts n sizes too..... hee hee


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

from seed arriving in the post to smokable fridge cured bubble is about 7 months giv or take, ....so the missus spotted my bad mood..... handed me the ice bong as she was cookin roast beef ffs am I dreaming,... u needz zis ..oh am I bein a cunt ..um prolly...an again remembered the jar in the fridge with the finest selection of kief an scissor which has hardened into a charas type hash but much stronger then a trip to Mars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRCIzZHpFtY enjoy


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> how about a few days in the dam during the summer, cant beat being sat outside greenhouse seeds coffee shop on the patio chairs puffin on a fat one. I f you're there between 14th and 16th july, I may come join you for a volcano or summin..... im off again, booked last night, I cant help myself, 2 days in the hague and 2 in liedsplein district of the dam. lets have it.... again!!!! baz, get your ass out there dude, there's loadsa slags out there for ya, all sorts n sizes too..... hee hee


id'e love too m8, mrs not overly pleased though , she knows i'l turn into a man whore over there !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> from seed arriving in the post to smokable fridge cured bubble is about 7 months giv or take, ....so the missus spotted my bad mood..... handed me the ice bong as she was cookin roast beef ffs am I dreaming,... u needz zis ..oh am I bein a cunt ..um prolly...an again remembered the jar in the fridge with the finest selection of kief an scissor which has hardened into a charas type hash but much stronger then a trip to Mars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRCIzZHpFtY enjoy


ide fuck off there tomorrow !, just load me up with a filthy tart & a few kg of of some indica & im off, 7 months is fuck all !, ive been sat at home for 14 fuckers !


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

I ll b ther later in july, is the Gray area a good place fer a smoke, never managed to find it last time.jus barneys dampkring etc


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> I ll b ther later in july, is the Gray area a good place fer a smoke, never managed to find it last time.jus barneys dampkring etc


what ? on Mars ?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> I ll b ther later in july, is the Gray area a good place fer a smoke, never managed to find it last time.jus barneys dampkring etc


dunno mate, I couldn't find it either, it was supposed to be just around the corner from the melkweg arena where they had last years high times cup.... yeah rite... although, one of the lads did find it and wasn't impressed, took him a while to find it too lol. its him im going there with this time so if I did wanna try it, id find it lol. of this trip, the one im looking forward to the most is the dizzy duck in the hague, he heard its really good there, from some of the locals. incidentally, I met him thru this site and we had a good old RIU smoke off in easy times coffee shop in the dam and were supposed to meet a few others from here in, yes, you guessed it, the fucking gray area.... down the pan, no fucker could find it!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> id'e love too m8, mrs not overly pleased though , she knows i'l turn into a man whore over there !


 my mrs says she's thrilled for me to be going away to the dam with the boys, after all, I took her last November for the cup!!!!! LYING BITCH!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> my mrs says she's thrilled for me to be going away to the dam with the boys, after all, I took her last November for the cup!!!!! LYING BITCH!!!!


im sure she would come round if i chuck her a few grand !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

wtf??? ^^^^^^ fkn feds digging around???


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

my favourite coffee shop was in Maastricht, cant remember the name but all basement fuked sofas ash everywhere an some decent beats http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sTBSKT79H8 smoking well grown chemdawg an chillin wiv the owner


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

For anyone thats got Sky TV, Showcase 2 channel, Hydroshow, all about Hydroponics and everything associated with it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

They dont really seem to have a clue though, apparently 600W is the absolute maximum you CAN use in a 1.2x1.2 tent lmao........amount of people i know running 1000W+ in there with no problems lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> dunno mate, I couldn't find it either, it was supposed to be just around the corner from the melkweg arena where they had last years high times cup.... yeah rite... although, one of the lads did find it and wasn't impressed, took him a while to find it too lol. its him im going there with this time so if I did wanna try it, id find it lol. of this trip, the one im looking forward to the most is the dizzy duck in the hague, he heard its really good there, from some of the locals. incidentally, I met him thru this site and we had a good old RIU smoke off in easy times coffee shop in the dam and were supposed to meet a few others from here in, yes, you guessed it, the fucking gray area.... down the pan, no fucker could find it!!!


dr g you gotta recce the place an let me no a good place fer a smoke, I will be there with my adult daughter on a little bonding sesh.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> They dont really seem to have a clue though, apparently 600W is the absolute maximum you CAN use in a 1.2x1.2 tent lmao........amount of people i know running 1000W+ in there with no problems lol


Lol, sure sambos got 1200 in his tent


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> They dont really seem to have a clue though, apparently 600W is the absolute maximum you CAN use in a 1.2x1.2 tent lmao........amount of people i know running 1000W+ in there with no problems lol


I ran 1600w HPS an 2x 250 w vert cfls in a 1.2x 1.2 for one grow,leaves light burnt to fuk ha ha but big buds an yield but def too much light, the same in 2 x the space is workin well . 600w is not really enough for most mortals (there are stunning exceptions to this as some growers do well wiv 400) as a 1000w wiv a big air cooled hood wud be ideal ime


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, sure sambos got 1200 in his tent


Ihad 1x600, n 2x400 in my tent at one point just to see what would happen lol an that was only 1.0x1.0 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, sure sambos got 1200 in his tent


Where is Sambo anyways? I havent depressed him with a life story in at least a week lol................thinking bout he may have got that depressed listening to it he went off n topped himself lol, i know i would listening to me at times lmao


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/your-chance-to-grass-up-the-neighbours-scratch-and-sniff-cannabis-cards-to-be-posted-to-thousands-of-uk-homes-by-crimestoppers-to-aid-police-crackdown-on-marijuana-farms-8540942.html

omg ... there training people to be able to grass up people using scratch and sniff cards wtf ..

and this is just funny


----------



## Novicehomegrower (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/21/scratch-and-sniff-cannabis


they are posting letter's asking people to grass if they know anything fuck ... what cunts 


"This week, 210,000 leaflets encouraging the dobbing in of drug farmers will be posted through the letterboxes of the English regions. Normally they might blend indistinguishably into the other metric tonne of bumf in our letterboxes, from takeaway menus, to two-for-one buffalo wing offers and appeals to call Susan the Mystic, who might just be able to help you with that terrible swelling. With the addition of scratch and sniff technology, however, everyone will pick the leaflet up, not just to see what blooming marijuana smells like , but also to gaze like the ape from the film 2001, at the remarkable technology that is scratch and sniff."


damn i was just starting to think the uk was pretty lax about growers . at least they say they dont aim to go after small 4 plant grows etc ..


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

Novicehomegrower said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/your-chance-to-grass-up-the-neighbours-scratch-and-sniff-cannabis-cards-to-be-posted-to-thousands-of-uk-homes-by-crimestoppers-to-aid-police-crackdown-on-marijuana-farms-8540942.html
> 
> omg ... there training people to be able to grass up people using scratch and sniff cards wtf ..
> 
> and this is just funny


yeah I heard they caught thousands of growers wiv snitch and scratch cards lmfao cos they smelld of grass (think lawn), this is jus BS from fuk u central


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

am fucked just setup the 3k OP. well nrly 3k its 4x 600 hps and 1x 250hps wich im just gunna hang vert in the middle wen i take it over.


now to germination FUK! i hate seeds lmao

may not be the tidyest basement but its fucking convenaint!


----------



## zVice (Jun 9, 2013)

Spot the weed reference...


----------



## djlifeline (Jun 9, 2013)

I wouldn't worry. Law says no custodial sentence under 9 plants. Plus where I live everyone if smoking constantly around my block of flats. In fact can smell it now  Can't smell my grow when stand next to it but people open up there balcony doors and damnnnnnnnnnnn that's a lovely smell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am fucked just setup the 3k OP. well nrly 3k its 4x 600 hps and 1x 250hps wich im just gunna hang vert in the middle wen i take it over.
> 
> View attachment 2692795
> now to germination FUK! i hate seeds lmao
> ...


It would have been wise to have sprayed the room down properly with anti bac and then repainted it with external matt before anything went in tbh.


----------



## zVice (Jun 9, 2013)

You forget that ic3 doesn't take advice 

looks like a breeding ground for mold spores 




The Yorkshireman said:


> It would have been wise to have sprayed the room down properly with anti bac and then repainted it with external matt before anything went in tbh.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> dr g you gotta recce the place an let me no a good place fer a smoke, I will be there with my adult daughter on a little bonding sesh.


aye man for sure, you going to the hague or the dam?? if the dam then I liked ricks café (upstairs front of shop) and easy times is also nice. but if the hague, I've not been to any yet so will let you know on 12th and 13th of july. lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 9, 2013)

Ricks is chilled, also like tweedekamer, nice selection




DrOfWelshMagic said:


> aye man for sure, you going to the hague or the dam?? if the dam then I liked ricks café (upstairs front of shop) and easy times is also nice. but if the hague, I've not been to any yet so will let you know on 12th and 13th of july. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am fucked just setup the 3k OP. well nrly 3k its 4x 600 hps and 1x 250hps wich im just gunna hang vert in the middle wen i take it over.
> 
> View attachment 2692795
> now to germination FUK! i hate seeds lmao
> ...


Well it certainly looks nice and sealed/smell-proof lmao

Even you realise thats just bait right?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 9, 2013)

5 weeks 5 days flowering, reading back on world of seeds website this is a 45-55 day strain so it looks like i'm on course for that, these grow out and flower super quick! blue lemon thai is back left in the tent and has a way to go...

my pal keeping things safe at the back now haha!

View attachment 2692821View attachment 2692822


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2013)

Well this big 'Two Toke Killer' is stinking up something fruity, very fruity indeed.

And starting to pack on some size, it'll be another cola-tastic round for sure.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

the celler is sealed, all airstones have been sealed, and the doors sealed also,


the celler in question has done i think 5 grows now and ther has been absolutely zero mould, or anything, the tennet before has even grown ther, again no mould or nowt.

i guess its down to humidty ect and i understand but tbh, this is to get is on our feet, then il board out the walls and split the room in 2 to do 2x 20 perp

so like i said this is a get on the feet grow, after this is finished, the room will be sorted, 

fuk me u know how to piss on sum1's parade IMO,

so tonite its germination time. tissue, then in cubes in the airin cupboard till i see green then under the 6400k.

its a plan!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me u know how to piss on sum1's parade IMO,


As if you honestly thought that shabby, half arsed pic was going to get any kudos in here!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As if you honestly thought that shabby, half arsed pic was going to get any kudos in here!


lol im sorry mate il be sure to make a half arsed 2 plant grow room in my attick! aye?

and the pic was dusty as fek coz id just been cleaning the floor boards, it was a afetrthought to ake it tbh

ANNYYYways dont give a fuk, it wont give any heat sig or leak and smells, just trying to give my kids the shit i never got!

ps3 time so fuk off the lot of ya!

no journal for u lot now


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the celler is sealed, all airstones have been sealed, and the doors sealed also,
> 
> 
> the celler in question has done i think 5 grows now and ther has been absolutely zero mould, or anything, the tennet before has even grown ther, again no mould or nowt.
> ...


Aint a case of pissing on ya parade mate, same as with everyone else in here just dont wanna see someone get fucked coz they are hypnotised by pound signs and that just looked bait


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Aint a case of pissing on ya parade mate, same as with everyone else in here just dont wanna see someone get fucked coz they are hypnotised by pound signs and that just looked bait


 it was a real bade pic, u shudda seen the others! lol,, i fully understand, its one of thos u have to be ther to see its sweet as fek, i mean 5 grows and all good?? cant be that bad,

ima get summore panels hung to bring the room in a bit, its a sealed basement no windows no fek all,, we will see how it goes, at end of day,, not my house! lol

hows ur grow goin anwyays rimmer?


----------



## zVice (Jun 9, 2013)

Aww, wanted to watch the build up to where someone suddenly "breaks in" and it all disappears a week before harvest



IC3M4L3 said:


> no journal for u lot now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> Aww, wanted to watch the build up to where someone suddenly "breaks in" and it all disappears a week before harvest


lmao. yeh no shit! 

id keep running at my gaff just too parra to be honest, and this gaff no cunt knows anything about it. PERIOD!

yer all just jealouse, that ive done what i said i was gunna do .. tossers.

i just dont like tents, i suppose could fit 2 down ther nicely, it may be worth thinking about wen this ones done?? u got me parra now u cunts


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 9, 2013)

.....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol im sorry mate il be sure to make a half arsed 2 plant grow room in my attick! aye?



........




........


----------



## zVice (Jun 9, 2013)

Did you get a plate ? I'd report the cunt



The2TimEr said:


> .....................
> 
> View attachment 2692954


And we just fucking wit you ic3
But yeah I'm jealous, if I had a space like that it would be fucking clinical, it looks like a tip at the moment




IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao. yeh no shit!
> 
> id keep running at my gaff just too parra to be honest, and this gaff no cunt knows anything about it. PERIOD!
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> it was a real bade pic, u shudda seen the others! lol,, i fully understand, its one of thos u have to be ther to see its sweet as fek, i mean 5 grows and all good?? cant be that bad,
> 
> ima get summore panels hung to bring the room in a bit, its a sealed basement no windows no fek all,, we will see how it goes, at end of day,, not my house! lol
> 
> hows ur grow goin anwyays rimmer?


I havent had a grow on in nearly 2 years now mate coz of all the shit going on with the house n stuff, should be out of here n in a council place soon so as soon as ive moved shld hopefully be able to get a grow on the go ( i really fucking hope)

What dont help tho is me n the missus have split up but have gotta stay living together til were in the new place so she can then get her own place as well so a lot of it will depend on if i think she can be trusted to keep it secret, she should tho as she enjoys a smoke as much as me n ive told her ill chuck her a bit of money ffrom the grow every now an again to help with general living expenses and furnishing her new place when she eventually gets it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

i know the rooms a tip, but i need to get summet on the go,, its been clinically sealed, ima just open up 1 airstone and have a extractor suking fresh air in, but its a sweet room, the pal whos yard is is he's a its a weed it will grow kinda guy! u know pulls early and shit yet never yeilds over 1 oz a pop! uses same bulbs till they burst, so ive gone in with fresh bulbs, decent equipment and best of all,, NO FUCKING ROCKWOOL!

il see how it goes, thers not much more i can do, but after this il have a choice of 2x tents for 20 in each or board the wallas and split the room into 2 rather than 2 tents, behind wer i was stood is another room in ther, perfect for drying, but dunno,

its w rok in progress, ive got a few digi ballasts running and my usual one, plus hes got a old one, fucked if im touching it while its plugged in again, fucking shocking! even of my hood! fuk that, new ballast is in order, got full line up of nutes, bud candy n shit, but ima just stick to how i roll, yeilded best part of 4 a pop last run,

think how bad it wouldhave looked without the panels hanging, hell he used to have his hood bolted to the celing and that was that. lol stretch wertn the word!


rimmer, sorry to hear that man! hope u can live togther amicabbly, ther must be a atmosphere, i thought u started sumet? fuk knows.
just dont start bringing chicks home coz even tho ur split it wont go down well.

and id get your own place dont trus the ex, if thers na kids then just make a cleanbreak and do ur won thing, women have big gobs,

and yorkie, if ur gunna post pics at least show em looking green n mean! u know like my entire last grow, oh and clip on fans :? REALLY? fort u was sum sort of ace grower, if so u should know ther shite!

and same balalsts as me?? hmm seems i may know a thing or 2 eh..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know the rooms a tip, but i need to get summet on the go,, its been clinically sealed, ima just open up 1 airstone and have a extractor suking fresh air in, but its a sweet room, the pal whos yard is is he's a its a weed it will grow kinda guy! u know pulls early and shit yet never yeilds over 1 oz a pop! uses same bulbs till they burst, so ive gone in with fresh bulbs, decent equipment and best of all,, NO FUCKING ROCKWOOL!
> 
> il see how it goes, thers not much more i can do, but after this il have a choice of 2x tents for 20 in each or board the wallas and split the room into 2 rather than 2 tents, behind wer i was stood is another room in ther, perfect for drying, but dunno,
> 
> ...


We have got a 3 year old together so gonna keep it amicable an stay friends for lil uns sake n shit y'know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> We have got a 3 year old together so gonna keep it amicable an stay friends for lil uns sake n shit y'know


its worth a go m8, the hard parts gunna be wen one of you 2 move on,, i feel sik at the thought if i was in your shoes, but uve had a shite yr so far mate i REALLY hpe it works out,,, il let u know wen harvests in, and no il have scales this time! hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its worth a go m8, the hard parts gunna be wen one of you 2 move on,, i feel sik at the thought if i was in your shoes, but uve had a shite yr so far mate i REALLY hpe it works out,,, il let u know wen harvests in, and no il have scales this time! hahaha


Lol it aint just a year mate........been going thru this shit for nearly 10yrs now, dad got cancer, then mum, then nan, then my mums brother, then mum died from her 2nd round of it,then nan died ,then mums brother, mates dying/getting killed in Iraq n Afghan left right n centre, best mates dying on motorbikes, losing the rest of my family( dad n sister,told em to go fuck they aint dead) coz they are evil manipulative cunts an all the time working the doors n managing pubs (gave it up a year ago after nearly 14years) getting stabbed, shot at,smashed 50yards down the road n 40ft in the air by a car etc etc, unfortunately this is my life and I resigned myself to that fact many years ago


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2013)

Been watching the Eagles Doc on the box, fucking good watch, suppose most of u youngsters arnt fussed on em .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol it aint just a year mate........been going thru this shit for nearly 10yrs now, dad got cancer, then mum, then nan, then my mums brother, then mum died from her 2nd round of it,then nan died ,then mums brother, mates dying/getting killed in Iraq n Afghan left right n centre, best mates dying on motorbikes, losing the rest of my family( dad n sister,told em to go fuck they aint dead) coz they are evil manipulative cunts an all the time working the doors n managing pubs (gave it up a year ago after nearly 14years) getting stabbed, shot at,smashed 50yards down the road n 40ft in the air by a car etc etc, unfortunately this is my life and I resigned myself to that fact many years ago



moove fucking house! move city,, just get out mate, new life new pals, fuk em all,, u cant carry on,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> moove fucking house! move city,, just get out mate, new life new pals, fuk em all,, u cant carry on,


lol most of me mates are dead mate from one thing or another, and like fuck am I gona run out on my daughter, id take another 200years of that shit providing shes alright

An what with all of this its very rare you will ever see me without a smile on my face


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol most of me mates are dead mate from one thing or another, and like fuck am I gona run out on my daughter, id take another 200years of that shit providing shes alright


 mush u can move a city away and still be a good parent, only a car drive innit, u gotta look at it like this, while your stressed eric ad got shit going on, u cant giev your littlun the best of what u can give.,

thats a reason ive jumped into this grow thing, once it starts rolling and wen shits done and running fo real il be happier coz i can provide more for me family, holidays ect ect..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck me even im gna get depressed reading my shit, surprised you lot aint fucking topped yaselves lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me even im gna get depressed reading my shit, surprised you lot aint fucking topped yaselves lmfao


If only we compared notes mate, I've got stories that'll make your toes curl!

CARPE DIEM MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Been watching the Eagles Doc on the box, fucking good watch, suppose most of u youngsters arnt fussed on em .


I love the way they swoop down and attack their unsuspecting prey... just like the fucking feds...Ah, just fuckin wichta Baz.. one of these nights you can take it to the limit in the hotel California with your lying eyes you new kid in town while your living life in the fast lane.... those eagles???? fk, just gave my age bracket away.... OLD!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If only we compared notes mate, I've got stories that'll make your toes curl!
> 
> CARPE DIEM MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!! Lol


Have'nt we all mate lol

PER ARDUA AD ASTRA ("THROUGH ADVERSITY TO THE STARS" FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW LOL)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

fucking caps key


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Have'nt we all mate lol
> 
> PER ARDUA AD ASTRA ("THROUGH ADVERSITY TO THE STARS" FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW LOL)


you a Liverpool fan??? Brendan rogers favourite saying


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you a Liverpool fan??? Brendan rogers favourite saying


No mate dont support any nancies running round on a field kicking bits of dead pig about lol

Its just something that always seems to crop up in my life and always seems very apt to me considering my life, as well its the R.A.F. motto, fitting really as my grandad (who im named after and a dead spitting image of and apparently I have the same habits as him even though no-one else in the family does an he died before i was born) was Royal Flying Corps then Royal Air Force and he survived being mustard gassed in the trenches at 15yrs old, being machine gunned at 16 , being shot down twice in his aircraft (rear gunner/navigator), getting covered in petrol after the fuel tanks burst when his plane crash landed in no-mans land which then ignited burning him over 60% of his body, then working with the french resistance for 9months before contracting malaria n walking back thru the gates of his base in England like nothing had happened lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh an just to top it off I used to work for the RAF as a civilian contractor fixing harrier engines on an RAF base and guess what was painted above the door to the room i was randomly assigned.....yup you guessed it, also when i got stabbed the paramedic that sorted me out was wearing a badge with it on etc etc

No matter where i go in life or what i do thos 4 words follow me everywhere


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

your grandad is a legend mate, mine worked as a sparky wiring all the aircraft hangers. we owe them everything, every last one of us.... on a lighter note, I have four new words for ya... you may have to learn these fkrs tho...... chwyn mwg yn hapus - smoke weed be happy (for the non welsh out there)


----------



## iiKode (Jun 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I love the way they swoop down and attack their unsuspecting prey... just like the fucking feds...Ah, just fuckin wichta Baz.. one of these nights you can take it to the limit in the hotel California with your lying eyes you new kid in town while your living life in the fast lane.... those eagles???? fk, just gave my age bracket away.... OLD!!!


fuck knows about eagles, but i killed a crow ast year, now theres a crow that swoops my dog everytime i walk past the tree it sits in, makin it my mission to kill the cunt, throwing chain dog leads at it, am gonna get the fucker, had my pup lying down under a tree, the fuckin cunt i will get the fucker, and ima post a pic of it headless on here when i do, last year when it swooped my dog the first time it cut and scratched him ffs, this year im ready with a 4ft chain lead and the fuckers goin down, yeah its been doin this for a year, never seen it over winter, but its back now and it wont leave, it never left the whole of last summer, times like these i wish i had an air rifle


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck knows about eagles, but i killed a crow ast year, now theres a crow that swoops my dog everytime i walk past the tree it sits in, makin it my mission to kill the cunt, throwing chain dog leads at it, am gonna get the fucker, had my pup lying down under a tree, the fuckin cunt i will get the fucker, and ima post a pic of it headless on here when i do, last year when it swooped my dog the first time it cut and scratched him ffs, this year im ready with a 4ft chain lead and the fuckers goin down, yeah its been doin this for a year, never seen it over winter, but its back now and it wont leave, it never left the whole of last summer, times like these i wish i had an air rifle


Or a Larson trap lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 9, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> your grandad is a legend mate, mine worked as a sparky wiring all the aircraft hangers. we owe them everything, every last one of us.... on a lighter note, I have four new words for ya... you may have to learn these fkrs tho...... chwyn mwg yn hapus - smoke weed be happy (for the non welsh out there)


y grandad was in one of the war aswell, used to allways ask him how many people he killed and he did i know by his answer (i dont speak to civilians about it) fair enough, but every year he goes down to england with his army mates, ohh an my grandad was shot and stabbed in the war, think it may have been nam not too sure, he was just a soldier but i know he killed alot of people my gran told mme a couple year ago to stop asking him about the war because he still has nightmares over it, and cant watch any type or war film, a few year ago he stormed out the house in tears after watching a scene in saving private ryan (the part where the sniper shoots the guy and leaves him screaming a bait) and my gran told my mum he did some pretty nasty things over there so i know hes legit an not jus windin me up all thi time.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Or a Larson trap lol


this is personal, was thinkin bakin soda and bread? eather way the little bastard is going downtown missed the bitch by 6 inches with the lead last time, and got funny looks from loads of people so i just left before i got stamped on by the fuckin greepeace


----------



## zVice (Jun 9, 2013)

At least you've still got us  
...bunch of reprobates 



Saerimmner said:


> Lol it aint just a year mate........been going thru this shit for nearly 10yrs now, dad got cancer, then mum, then nan, then my mums brother, then mum died from her 2nd round of it,then nan died ,then mums brother, mates dying/getting killed in Iraq n Afghan left right n centre, best mates dying on motorbikes, losing the rest of my family( dad n sister,told em to go fuck they aint dead) coz they are evil manipulative cunts an all the time working the doors n managing pubs (gave it up a year ago after nearly 14years) getting stabbed, shot at,smashed 50yards down the road n 40ft in the air by a car etc etc, unfortunately this is my life and I resigned myself to that fact many years ago


----------



## iiKode (Jun 9, 2013)

@ searimmner props to you mate, av had a shyte life no deaths realy that i cared about, but i can understand, am sure when am ur age we can agree on loads a things am 19 in a few weeks yay... before ayone sarts about my age im fit, young and can kick all ur arses so just dont... dont. even if i dont, thin ill stil outrun a bunch of drug dealers an stoners hahaha

wait thats me  

yeah i do still live with me mam, sucks to be u guys al those bills an shit whatever theyr called

thik u may have heard my life story, but av got loads of mate on my fb that i dont speak to, all rich white uni goin people while i got stuck somewhere shyte makes me pissed when i see what they have all done, and what i could have done (if a foster family simply kept me for 2 more years, wasnt a bad child wasnt even close to it untill i moved into a childrens home still dont know the reason they couldnt have kept me even tho i stayed there 4 years prior to being 'dumped')

even know the source to my attachment problems no therapy shyte needed for me, been layed upon me multiple times i run the therapist roud in circles still cant figure out why just cant open up to ayoone in person, even thought i was a psychopath a few times passed ike 80% on a few of these online tests, but the fuck do i care asong as i got my plants or weed im a happy chappy


----------



## iiKode (Jun 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Or a Larson trap lol


im in the city, get arrested for that, easier just to kill the fucker and explain later why i done it.


----------



## indikat (Jun 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am fucked just setup the 3k OP. well nrly 3k its 4x 600 hps and 1x 250hps wich im just gunna hang vert in the middle wen i take it over.
> 
> View attachment 2692795
> now to germination FUK! i hate seeds lmao
> ...


don't worry m8 that disgusting orrible grow space will b full of beautifl green [lants in a few weeks ana couple o key in a fe months, 20-30 k per year...very very nice, gadjets an holidays for the family, steak etc


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I've got a tube of me mrs piss strapped to me, it's off to my interview ! Just hope it don't splitt & I get soaked in piss whilst being interviewed !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Well, I've got a tube of me mrs piss strapped to me, it's off to my interview ! Just hope it don't splitt & I get soaked in piss whilst being interviewed !


Best of luck for the interview mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

chin up and change your attitude lads. i've been watching this vid about once a week... call me what you like but the message fits. i was permanently in a state of the worlds against me and wanting to kill people in morrisons....

[video=youtube_share;tlhVgn7sKv0]http://youtu.be/tlhVgn7sKv0[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chin up and change your attitude lads.


Choose Life!


----------



## zVice (Jun 10, 2013)

I laughed a bit when it was posted in the 600, and then certain individuals of yank origin started slagging it off saying that it was shit and that it's basically saying you must accept your shitty existence. 

Just thought to myself how either 
a. Arrogant or 
b. Stupid 
they must have to be to have missed the entire point so blindly...

this is water.


Usually hate cunty west - but this song is decent... Can we get much higher?

[video=youtube;6siHDaSVav4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6siHDaSVav4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

i have dark fantasies about nicky minje  

those that have accepted they live in the rat race i have pity for. work to live peeps. 

and yorkie, 

Choose a fucking big TV too  you spent that 8k yet?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2013)

well, i got in ! , had to sit there with tube of piss straped in my groin with silver (very sticky)heat resistant tape from down the shed, for 2 hours ! , they didnt even test me ffs . i pulled tape off and nearly took my ball bag with it !, 4am start tomorrow , I'm off down the shed, the shock of having to get up at 3 am & doing a days work is stressing the fuck out of me ,lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats baz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 10, 2013)

chopped down ma Big Buddah Cheese auto today
View attachment 2693828View attachment 2693829View attachment 2693830View attachment 2693831View attachment 2693832


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck knows about eagles, but i killed a crow ast year, now theres a crow that swoops my dog everytime i walk past the tree it sits in, makin it my mission to kill the cunt, throwing chain dog leads at it, am gonna get the fucker, had my pup lying down under a tree, the fuckin cunt i will get the fucker, and ima post a pic of it headless on here when i do, last year when it swooped my dog the first time it cut and scratched him ffs, this year im ready with a 4ft chain lead and the fuckers goin down, yeah its been doin this for a year, never seen it over winter, but its back now and it wont leave, it never left the whole of last summer, times like these i wish i had an air rifle


 forget the air rifle, the doc has a plan dude hee hee, stand a sieve/colander type thing on its side, tie a piece of string to it about 20ft long, place some fruited scone under it and when the cunt takes the bait, pull the string and bingo, TRAPPED!!! well done baz!!! congrats!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on the job mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

Choose life, choose a job choose not strapping piss to yer leg with heat duct sealing tape hahahahaha grats baz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Choose a fucking big TV too  you spent that 8k yet?


Spent £120 on an 'HTC Sensation XE' from ebay, it's in the post.

I've found some Yam TDR wheels, forks, swing arm, calipers and speedo drive to convert my DTR for £200 ish on ebay. We'll see if they get bought yet, I've to finish stripping the cunt first but might swipe em while they're there cos a full kit together is rare.

I'm off into town shortly for a sack o bud and if I can be arsed a couple of pairs of trainers.

Did £90 on fuck all from Tesco.

She's booking her DPSI course today for September and getting insured on the Civic estate, it'll need taxing at the end of the month as well.

She's in for one of those Microsoft Surface tablet things, debating over the £400 one or the £700 one.

There's time for the rest yet, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Choose life, choose a job choose not strapping piss to yer leg with heat duct sealing tape hahahahaha grays baz


pmsl Don, it was the only tape i had , its still sticky now , every time i walk & move me right leg, it takes my sack with it !, got to go shower now me thinks . @ all , Thanks lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Spent £120 on an 'HTC Sensation XE' from ebay, it's in the post.
> 
> I've found some Yam TDR wheels, forks, swing arm, calipers and speedo drive to convert my DTR for £200 ish on ebay. We'll see if they get bought yet, I've to finish stripping the cunt first but might swipe em while they're there cos a full kit together is rare.
> 
> ...


spending wisely man. good work those surface things are swank man. treat her to the 700 man. when you get a brucey bonus like that you weren't expecting, blow a bit i say. fuck the old me would have had half an oz of beak up my nose by now lol. 


bazoomer said:


> pmsl Don, it was the only tape i had , its still sticky now , every time i walk & move me right leg, it takes my sack with it !, got to go shower now me thinks . @ all , Thanks lads.


hahah gotta do what you gotta do. bet you've got a stripe where the hair should be down ya leg aint ya lmao swarfiga to the clems! lmao no lmfbo or better yet laughing your fuckin ball hair off


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

@Bizzle you got mail


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 10, 2013)

baz for prime minister!! congrats mate ur piss strap story had me in histerics lmfao

anyone help us out here i need to know this tune that starts at 24.50 min into this mix ... is it high contrast ?

[youtube]Q-1D9iFrQlQ[/youtube]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> don't worry m8 that disgusting orrible grow space will b full of beautifl green [lants in a few weeks ana couple o key in a fe months, 20-30 k per year...very very nice, gadjets an holidays for the family, steak etc


EXAKTLY!
the room can be sorted after this grow. andim using coc not rockwool on a wilma system so thers gunna be no mould, 
got 2 20 pot wilmas to use but tbh, ther just gunna get thrown aside ther just messey and the plants are too close togther.

still havent germed these seeds il get on with it today i reckon,lol,, fucking lazy!

oh aye good news on the job pal, keep tha tube to hand coz if they dint do it at the interview then obviously its random testing, are they even bothered about bud? just class A no?

anwyays congrats!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> EXAKTLY!
> the room can be sorted after this grow. andim using coc not rockwool on a wilma system so thers gunna be no mould,
> got 2 20 pot wilmas to use but tbh, ther just gunna get thrown aside ther just messey and the plants are too close togther.
> 
> ...


In my experience with transport/logistics/agency work as i said before, people are only normally tested after an accident or some companies will do a once a year company wide sweep and when they do the sweep ANYTHING that is found that is currently illegal is an instant dismissal regardless of what class the drug is in. 

Better to quit there and then than have any mention of drugs on your employment history or when a new company asks for a reference from them because believe me transport companies love to mention shit like that first when asked for a reference as in their eyes ALL illegal substances, no matter how minute the amount means in their eyes the second you get behind the wheel of something your gonna crash off the road in a fiery ball killing 2 million schoolkids a wrecking half a town etc etc.

Also if a transport companies insurance provider finds out even 1 employee tested positive for something or has a history of anything to do with drugs they will insist on regular testing of all employees before they will even consider insuring them( 1 company i worked for years ago had 1 driver out of over 3000 nationwide test positive for something and the insurance company demanded MONTHLY tests of ALL company employees otherwise they would cancel the policy there and then and pass the info onto all the other insurance companies via the )national database, funnily enough the day I heard that was the day I quit lmao......for obvious reasons


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> EXAKTLY!
> the room can be sorted after this grow. andim using coc not rockwool on a wilma system so thers gunna be no mould,
> got 2 20 pot wilmas to use but tbh, ther just gunna get thrown aside ther just messey and the plants are too close togther.
> 
> ...


germ tose fukkers man u usin root riots...gud idea piss easy they wanna be a little bit wetter than they come imo but reliable..lookin forward to see your grow develop ic3


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 10, 2013)

so what good links you guys know breading like step by step for dummies lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> In my experience with transport/logistics/agency work as i said before, people are only normally tested after an accident or some companies will do a once a year company wide sweep and when they do the sweep ANYTHING that is found that is currently illegal is an instant dismissal regardless of what class the drug is in.
> 
> Better to quit there and then than have any mention of drugs on your employment history or when a new company asks for a reference from them because believe me transport companies love to mention shit like that first when asked for a reference as in their eyes ALL illegal substances, no matter how minute the amount means in their eyes the second you get behind the wheel of something your gonna crash off the road in a fiery ball killing 2 million schoolkids a wrecking half a town etc etc.
> 
> Also if a transport companies insurance provider finds out even 1 employee tested positive for something or has a history of anything to do with drugs they will insist on regular testing of all employees before they will even consider insuring them( 1 company i worked for years ago had 1 driver out of over 3000 nationwide test positive for something and the insurance company demanded MONTHLY tests of ALL company employees otherwise they would cancel the policy there and then and pass the info onto all the other insurance companies via the )national database, funnily enough the day I heard that was the day I quit lmao......for obvious reasons


 drugs? my empoyments got theft by employee, robbed a safe wer i worked, and at the same time i was working in the copshop canteen!,, dippy buggers never did a criminal check,lol but needless to say with theft by emplyee, and, obtaining pecuniry advantage by deception (ticking no to have u got a record, wen u have,) wich in itself aint illigal until u get paid! fuckers, i got 14 moon for that!



indikat said:


> germ tose fukkers man u usin root riots...gud idea piss easy they wanna be a little bit wetter than they come imo but reliable..lookin forward to see your grow develop ic3


 ive got 24 beans in tissue, i got 18 root riots and 6 rockwool, my method wat worked 80% last run was in the airing cupboard between tissue, then wen they all got tails i put em in moist cubes, in prop box, in the dark in the airing cupboard then wen theyve sprouted i put the blue spec cfl over them, or u reckon just put the light over them as soon as therin cubes? dont wanna fuk these lmao


on anothe rnote seems that the ips's are getting onto the proxys for piratebay and kickass ect so best use this form now
http://pirateflix.info/


----------



## zVice (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.deliaonline.com/how-to-cook/bread/how-to-make-white-bread.html



drgrowshit said:


> so what good links you guys know breading like step by step for dummies lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

LOLZIEZ..........


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> drugs? my empoyments got theft by employee, robbed a safe wer i worked, and at the same time i was working in the copshop canteen!,, dippy buggers never did a criminal check,lol but needless to say with theft by emplyee, and, obtaining pecuniry advantage by deception (ticking no to have u got a record, wen u have,) wich in itself aint illigal until u get paid! fuckers, i got 14 moon for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pop the fresh beans in the root riots in a prop wi lid in tha dark standing on moist vermiculite and as soon as I got some action into soil/medium and as soon as I see green they go under the lights 600w mh +T5 (cant do that wiv cuts ), no risk of damaging the emerging taproot...couldn't be easier


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> I pop the fresh beans in the root riots in a prop wi lid in tha dark standing on moist vermiculite and as soon as I got some action into soil/medium and as soon as I see green they go under the lights 600w mh +T5 (cant do that wiv cuts ), no risk of damaging the emerging taproot...couldn't be easier


Can't do what wiv cuts?? As soon as mine show roots there potted and straight under the 600w hps' they go lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Can't do what wiv cuts?? As soon as mine show roots there potted and straight under the 600w hps' they go lol


thanks MG should have said cant do that with fresh cuttings, obv once they got roots they are all good to go ubder hps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

yeh as soon as my cuts land ther under the hps, 

beans are in tissue now in the airing cupboard, so soon as they goot a tail ther in moist cubes, then they stay in the airing cupboard till ther standing a little then under the t4

i love cuts! but fucking hate beans


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

I m a geek, I love the whole seed to weed experience, jus seein the bean crack an getting under a usb microscope, then all the abuse that they can take, cuts are more consistent but I love the way the plant develops from seed and the thickness of the stems, I even don't mind the runty ones as I have a perm veg room an keep them an extra few weeks...I got a black Russian still in veg an already harvested the others I started wiv, its jus starting to look like it wants to flower an is only 3 foot high from ground for over 3 months veg ffs not very commercial


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh as soon as my cuts land ther under the hps,
> 
> beans are in tissue now in the airing cupboard, so soon as they goot a tail ther in moist cubes, then they stay in the airing cupboard till ther standing a little then under the t4
> 
> i love cuts! but fucking hate beans


Aye cuts are the job, especially when u don't have to root them ursel lol, some people have all the luck eh lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

yeh def fatter stems with beans

so gunna run 2 unde my red spec 250--=top and train!! lets roll,, just gotta keep eye on these beans make sure the cunts dont dry out!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2013)

Got to go bed now ffs, some of us got work at 4am ! Couldn't live off a farmers wages , so back to the fucking rat race. I was Hopeing one of u welshies can help me out in a few weeks with a bit, got 6 weeks b4 harvest festival & I'm nearly dry ! Don't want m8s rates & will collect, pm if can & I will be v gratefull ! Cheers all, ps, took half bottle of washing up liquid, nail brush & 10 minutes of scrubbing to get the sticky stuff off me ball bag & groin !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Got to go bed now ffs, some of us got work at 4am ! Couldn't live off a farmers wages , so back to the fucking rat race. I was Hopeing one of u welshies can help me out in a few weeks with a bit, got 6 weeks b4 harvest festival & I'm nearly dry ! Don't want m8s rates & will collect, pm if can & I will be v gratefull ! Cheers all, ps, took half bottle of washing up liquid, nail brush & 10 minutes of scrubbing to get the sticky stuff off me ball bag & groin !



s what 350 a oz yeh?

oh and 1 word u should have known,, wire wool!

to oearly for me pal oor id have 150'd it for ya


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> s what 350 a oz yeh?
> 
> oh and 1 word u should have known,, wire wool!
> 
> to oearly for me pal oor id have 150'd it for ya


Lol, funny , I was thinking Brillo pad ! Yes , I know u would, thanks m8. Don't mind forking out £200 , only need the one till harvest .


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

one oz in 6 weeks lmfao you will back in 2 weeks askin fer more ...have a gud work tmrw


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Wee bit of hash of sr, works out about 180 for 100g, not bad smoke either


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2694324
> 
> Wee bit of hash of sr, works out about 180 for 100g, not bad smoke either



go on then il give it a go


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, funny , I was thinking Brillo pad ! Yes , I know u would, thanks m8. Don't mind forking out £200 , only need the one till harvest .


i may be bale to help u out my man got sum jack haze hes trying to way off, got rid of sum today,

OHH u said in 6 weeks lol be gone by then forget it doh!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone on here got Shawnybizzle on facebook/phone number etc? If so tell the lazy bugger to check his email if he wants his parcel picked up by the Fairy tomoz lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i may be bale to help u out my man got sum jack haze hes trying to way off, got rid of sum today,
> 
> OHH u said in 6 weeks lol be gone by then forget it doh!


What prices/weights it going for?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> go on then il give it a go


If I had more I could've sent u a bit, only got 20g between me and a m8, goina order the 100 tho, maybe at end of the week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What prices/weights it going for?


 im paying 150's and he only does z's if was mine.................. u knowid sort ya out



Mastergrow said:


> If I had more I could've sent u a bit, only got 20g between me and a m8, goina order the 100 tho, maybe at end of the week


 OHH i fort u had 100grammes, lol was thinking a quater lol,, lmmi kow i u get it in and how much for what yeh?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2694324
> 
> Wee bit of hash of sr, works out about 180 for 100g, not bad smoke either


priced liked soapbar, looks like soapbar shit its soap run for the hills lmao

nice price m8 if you can move it but come-on 180 for 3oz+ its soap......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im paying 150's and he only does z's if was mine.................. u knowid sort ya out
> 
> 
> 
> OHH i fort u had 100grammes, lol was thinking a quater lol,, lmmi kow i u get it in and how much for what yeh?


Yeah I aint got the money for an oz lol, just thought id have an ask as trying to find a nice bit for me birthday this week as getting fed up of the commercial early harvested fcrap at gram deals round here lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2013)

u always ask at my wrongs time sae, if you would have said id have saved some of that blueberry for ya, wasnt nowt special but alot better than anything on the streets anyway.

happy bd for next wk m8 before i forget. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> priced liked soapbar, looks like soapbar shit its soap run for the hills lmao
> 
> nice price m8 if you can move it but come-on 180 for 3oz+ its soap......


Waltzin in here tryin to piss on my parade, fuck u! It's what I'd call slate or something, it's nicer than soap m8, fluffs up real nice, if ur gettin soap like this then happy days cos the soap u get here dosent fluff up, dosent smell nice, it total shit lol. It's a lot nicer than the soap we get and I like a wee bit of hash to smoke on, the 100g is between 3 so ill have just over an ounce to smoke, oh aye and did I say fuck u!

plus to fuckin start with I never said it was soap before u came waltzin in


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Waltzin in here tryin to piss on my parade, fuck u! It's what I'd call slate or something, it's nicer than soap m8, fluffs up real nice, if ur gettin soap like this then happy days cos the soap u get here dosent fluff up, dosent smell nice, it total shit lol. It's a lot nicer than the soap we get and I like a wee bit of hash to smoke on, the 100g is between 3 so ill have just over an ounce to smoke, oh aye and did I say fuck u!
> 
> plus to fuckin start with I never said it was soap before u came waltzin in


lmao you on the southerns? ya lairy bastard lolol

looks like soap, priced like soap but like i say if you can move it at them prices then fucking happy days ya wanker lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> priced liked soapbar, looks like soapbar shit its soap run for the hills lmao
> 
> nice price m8 if you can move it but come-on 180 for 3oz+ its soap......


holy fuck sabos sober enough to turn his laptop on,,

uh oh


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Also got a bit if gumby to go with it, but fuck its hard work smokin it in a joint, has me coughing me lungs up lol


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dude, hands down that's slate. too green for soap.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao you on the southerns? ya lairy bastard lolol
> 
> looks like soap, priced like soap but like i say if you can move it at them prices then fucking happy days ya wanker lol


im not actually naw lmao, im sittin in my bed about smoke another then im out. the SOAP is alright for a smoke, the psycho runnin done now so I gotta have something


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> Dude, hands down that's slate. too green for soap.


Lmao ther u fuckin go!!!!

lozac started the thread so well have to take his word I reckon, slate it is then lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u always ask at my wrongs time sae, if you would have said id have saved some of that blueberry for ya, wasnt nowt special but alot better than anything on the streets anyway.
> 
> happy bd for next wk m8 before i forget. lol


lol been asking on n off for bout 2 weeks lol, n its friday this week


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol been asking on n off for bout 2 weeks lol, n its friday this week


Can u not get yourself on sr m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao ther u fuckin go!!!!
> 
> lozac started the thread so well have to take his word I reckon, slate it is then lol


lmao i was about to say that, but its still soap ya wanker, lozac is explenmpt hes real irish not u wana be british lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 10, 2013)

i do hate to hit n run but i really gotta go already 10mins past me curfew lol double ard keyboard warrior that i am ololol have a good 1 lads.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao i was about to say that, but its still soap ya wanker, lozac is explenmpt hes real irish not u wana be british lol


EXPLENMPT??? Aye ur real british aren't ye lol, I'm northern irish too dickhead never said I was irish lol


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 10, 2013)

lol, seriously though, slates not epic. but soap where im from has lego and shit mixed in with it. totally fucked up my lungs. looks a lot better than our soap.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i do hate to hit n run but i really gotta go already 10mins past me curfew lol double ard keyboard warrior that i am ololol have a good 1 lads.


Lol, I was for bed bout an hour ago and yous twats kept me up


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2013)

lozac123 said:


> lol, seriously though, slates not epic. but soap where im from has lego and shit mixed in with it. totally fucked up my lungs. looks a lot better than our soap.


Aye same here m8, the soaps pretty unsmokable these days ffs

righy I'm off, see ye's


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Can u not get yourself on sr m8


Prob will be able to in a few weeks when money is back on track, just aint been possible upto now, it never used to be too bad, a mate of mine used to be the middle man between huge scale growers n dealers in the area so he always had£2-10k of weed in his house most days of the year but it all got a bit too on top for him so he had to pack it in, lucky he did really as the week after he jacked in he had 8-9 pikeys burst thru his door tooled up trying to tax him, when they realised there werent anything in the house they didnt even bother giving him a slap just walked out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2013)

fukin pikeys cant earn honest robbing criminals is low,


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

How is the UK Knitting Bee this evening, still humming away I see. Turn the lights out, I am going to my scratcher.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin pikeys cant earn honest robbing criminals is low,


They are pikeys, they havent earnt an honest living since their goddamn degenerate inbred goat fucking race came into existence


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

morning soap tokers, gimme some placcy bags an condensed milk I need to bulk out this fan leaf resin,,,,worst stuff I ever had was in india in the 80s , some beach deal, one tolla of dried out shoe polish wrapped in cligfilm with no THC or anything from the cannabis plant..typical. indian experience, getting shafted by tha locals ha ha


----------



## indikat (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzx0HTCuydg


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy lads I'm just on me way to scummy brummie this morn just thought I'd see how the boys are doing?? I transplanted the 4 I want for flower into the 20 ltrs airpots and fuck me there taking off now ) I've tried putting a pic on but it ain't having it so fuck it Lol. There getting smelly aswell now and the bubba kush smells sweeeeet  can't wait to flip these bitches just another 20 days to go yyyeeeeehhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads I'm just on me way to scummy brummie this morn just thought I'd see how the boys are doing?? I transplanted the 4 I want for flower into the 20 ltrs airpots and fuck me there taking off now ) I've tried putting a pic on but it ain't having it so fuck it Lol. There getting smelly aswell now and the bubba kush smells sweeeeet  can't wait to flip these bitches just another 20 days to go yyyeeeeehhhhaaaaaaaaa


All gd mate, just getting lil un dressed then off to load up the Fairy for ya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> spending wisely man. good work those surface things are swank man. treat her to the 700 man. when you get a brucey bonus like that you weren't expecting, blow a bit i say. fuck the old me would have had half an oz of beak up my nose by now lol.


Yeah the £700 one has a far better processor in it but she doesn't see that the £400 one is actually not worth it, she's got 8k to play with and she's still thrifting it!It's a good friends birthday at the back end of July, I'll bless the occasion with some Fishscale and Molly if I end up going out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

blessed be yasen man hahahah i treat myself like that every other month or so. life's too short lol. and i'm making it shorter haha. 

whichever she gets just make sure you gt th extended warranty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2013)

the best way is to thrift it yorkie, nowadays 8k is fek all,, wont last 10 mins


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning soap tokers, gimme some placcy bags an condensed milk I need to bulk out this fan leaf resin,,,,worst stuff I ever had was in india in the 80s , some beach deal, one tolla of dried out shoe polish wrapped in cligfilm with no THC or anything from the cannabis plant..typical. indian experience, getting shafted by tha locals ha ha


 exactly the same happened to me my first time out the dam. 3 colours offered me some black hash outside the train station, I got there quite late so all coffee shops were closed and was gagging for a puff, I bought this Q for 20 guildas at the time, when we got to hotel room, I got all excited to make my first joint in the dam and when I burnt it, it just starting melting and dripping like a bits of moulten plastic... FUCKIN TAMPIN I WAS


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it just me or is the site running shit today?Pics just now, the big one's had a hair cut.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is it just me or is the site running shit today?Pics just now, the big one's had a hair cut.


 looking good buddy


----------



## indikat (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is it just me or is the site running shit today?Pics just now, the big one's had a hair cut.


any thoughts on the tria spray yet Y?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

The big pheno's hungry as fuck but I'm on it, they'll be belters yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

aye pics are not reet today. just had an email from the dead. sillybilly's been hacked or is now spamming from beyond the grave......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> any thoughts on the tria spray yet Y?


I've decided not to pass judgement until I can do a side by side control, it's either sent the 'Grape Kush x Psycho' divvy or the pheno is just shit. I think the latter but can't be sure so fuck it.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

hey guys, if you wouldn't mind, check out the grow in my sig as I need advice as to whether I can flip these to 12/12


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> hey guys, if you wouldn't mind, check out the grow in my sig as I need advice as to whether I can flip these to 12/12


You've a while yet mate, not till yer screen's full.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've a while yet mate, not till yer screen's full.


fuck, that's depressing news... due to holiday commitments I needed to do it by tomorrow, will the stretch not cover most?? that's why I put the extra plants in... its my first scrog tho so I KNOW NOTHING!!!! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fuck, that's depressing news... due to holiday commitments I needed to do it by tomorrow, will the stretch not cover most?? that's why I put the extra plants in... its my first scrog tho so I KNOW NOTHING!!!! lol


No you'd need some shitty phenos for em to stretch that much, you're supposed to top em and then train the branches under the screen till it's full of nodes then flip the switch.If you've to flip em by tomorrow your best bet is to just remove the screen altogether and just flower them out normal, they're pretty small so should chuck out very little popcorn.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No you'd need some shitty phenos for em to stretch that much, you're supposed to top em and then train the branches under the screen till it's full of nodes then flip the switch.If you've to flip em by tomorrow your best bet is to just remove the screen altogether and just flower them out normal, they're pretty small so should chuck out very little popcorn.


they've all been topped n lst'd to a degree, out of 120 holes that I need to fill i'd say each plant would only have to stretch 4-5" and need to fill about 12-15 holes per plant, even with reduced stretch thru lst i'd thought it was doable. you know, I think I may even turn it into a test grow, I have grow room 2 about to be flipped so even if its a load of crap in the end, (yield that is), ill make some oil with it. lol I just dunno, all I do know is I gotta make my mind up soon as no-one knows about this location and I intend to keep it that way, so they have to be down n dried before I go away in late august. my m8 looks after room 2 when im away thank fk...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

also, this is in the breeders description about scrogging these girls, "Using this method, flowering can begin as soon as the plants are 6 inches (15 cm) tall, because they will continue to grow in the flowering cycle to 2.5-2.75 feet (75-85 cm). Belladonna is not very bushy, making it possible to grow plants close together"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is it just me or is the site running shit today?Pics just now, the big one's had a hair cut.


Looking class them fella, going to get things airborne tomorrow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fuck, that's depressing news... due to holiday commitments I needed to do it by tomorrow, will the stretch not cover most?? that's why I put the extra plants in... its my first scrog tho so I KNOW NOTHING!!!! lol


just flip em man, if your going on holiday, fuk the screen of and just do normal and make sure next run u got enough time for scrog!

just do the do pal, its wats best for your situation

DON and yorkie sitting in a tree...K.I.S.S.I.N.G


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Playground taunts now is it. Give me strength....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

Improving your spelling skills no end kids rhymes eh IC3!

Your little lass has done well to teach you that one mate........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Playground taunts now is it. Give me strength....


 aye strength u do indeed needs fukwad!



The Yorkshireman said:


> Improving your spelling skills no end kids rhymes eh IC3!
> 
> Your young one has done well to teach you that one mate........


aww bless the grusome 2some tag teaming lalalala

and yeh shes a bright one yorkie, she teaches me shit, i teach her how to grow,, simple, need to give her skillz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i teach her how to grow,, simple, need to give her skillz


You'll have a job on there then....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll have a job on there then....


 i can grow very well my man, tyvm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i can grow very well my man, tyvm


That remains to be seen.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That remains to be seen.


LOL aye matey,, ofc, ur just jealous, simple, how many grows i got under my belt? how many u got? what grow space have i got? what have u got? how healthy do ur plants look? how we rmine? i dint have no yellowing shit or droopy leaves like most of your photos show

point is MATE. stop trying to be a bobby big bollox when u most certianly are not, fucking e gansgter, ur talking shit, and most the guys who really matter know u are too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

ding ding, i forget which round it is about 6 or 7 so far and points score to yorkie. your swinging ic3 but ya aint hit jack shit. actually wasn't ricky hatton's nickname iceman lol no i remember now it was hitman lmao got hit more than a ginger step kid


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2013)

So what's happenin now? Who's winning on points? Has yorkie been disqualified for using triacontanol lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

tri what? I thought that was a dinosaur!!! hahahaha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> tri what? I thought that was a dinosaur!!! hahahaha


Some shit yorkies using on his plants, IMO a dinosaur would be more useful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

..................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL aye matey,, ofc, ur just jealous, simple, how many grows i got under my belt? how many u got? what grow space have i got? what have u got? how healthy do ur plants look? how we rmine? i dint have no yellowing shit or droopy leaves like most of your photos show
> 
> point is MATE. stop trying to be a bobby big bollox when u most certianly are not, fucking e gansgter, ur talking shit, and most the guys who really matter know u are too.


And there he goes again, resorting to illogical Ad Hominem shit when he's against the ropes!



Actually, years more than you mate.

Size of space is irrelevant, I pull more in less every time.

You've not had even 1 plant yet that looks as healthy as any of mine lad and that includes this one pheno that's hungry for a bit of N, don't you kid yourself lol!

You're firing blanks IC3 , give it up.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2013)

Ic3 and yorkie give the fuck over, look at the shape of both ur spaces ffs, none of u can grow lol



First is 2 blueberry then 2 small exo, pic2 is 4 psycho and then an auto cheese candy for shits n giggles. Ic3 and yorkie should follow along cos they might learn something lol

fire away lads fire away lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

<----- here you go baz, one just for you ..... the other delights of the dam for the rest of us ----->


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> View attachment 2695339 <----- here you go baz, one just for you ..... the other delights of the dam for the rest of us ----->View attachment 2695340View attachment 2695341View attachment 2695342


Don't they do plates for cream buns like? lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't they do plates for cream buns like? lol


 I probably ate it m8..


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2013)

& there's me thinking stoners were genteal folk !, on a lighter note,I'm dieing ! . Wot a dirty, stinking , shitty shit hole job ! Lol, I take every fuckers shit to a tip & pump it out ! (Quite arousing actually ), No weed all day ! , I got home & felt like death, freezing tierd as fuck, shaky , felt ok after half hour down shed ! no withdrawal symptoms with weed , GET FUCKED ! , mind u , it's first day without a j an hour at least , in a v long time [email protected], I'd av my cock in a glory hole b4 u could shout " NO BAZ " , if I went over there m8 , & I could eat 10 of those fucking scrummy looking cakes now ! Lol. 

Ps. U should av seen the amount of womping dilldos I drove over on the tip ! Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

lol makes me laff how u lot always go on at each other whos got what whos betta than who mines bigger than yours ect ect......your all uk growers should be resp each other and grats on grows......I take my hat off to u all for trying....... my shit ..............owww matching wall paper lol...............a secret door........hmmmmm......I wonder..............and so on..........................mines no betta than anyone alse...dose the job but in style......lol respect to all uk growers........


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol makes me laff how u lot always go on at each other whos got what whos betta than who mines bigger than yours ect ect......your all uk growers should be resp each other and grats on grows......I take my hat off to u all for trying....... my shit ...........View attachment 2695384...owww matching wall paper lol...............a secret door........hmmmmmView attachment 2695385......I wonder...View attachment 2695386...........and so on......................View attachment 2695387View attachment 2695394View attachment 2695388View attachment 2695389View attachment 2695390View attachment 2695391View attachment 2695392....mines no betta than anyone alse...dose the job but in style......lol respect to all uk growers........


that's fucking tidy m8 , fuck all wrong with that !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol makes me laff how u lot always go on at each other whos got what whos betta than who mines bigger than yours ect ect......your all uk growers should be resp each other and grats on grows......I take my hat off to u all for trying....... my shit ...........View attachment 2695384...owww matching wall paper lol...............a secret door........hmmmmmView attachment 2695385......I wonder...View attachment 2695386...........and so on......................View attachment 2695387View attachment 2695394View attachment 2695388View attachment 2695389View attachment 2695390View attachment 2695391View attachment 2695392....mines no betta than anyone alse...dose the job but in style......lol respect to all uk growers........


It's hardly a SECRET door when there's a handle on it


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

yer but cmon.........was a joke ha ha ha.....was taking the piss.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2013)

got to go bed , gonna pass out soon ! ,Yayyy, up at at 3 to go doge the dill all day again ,me weeds nearly gone , no £ for 2 weeks & 6 weeks till harvest !.... im fucked ! nn all.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> It's hardly a SECRET door when there's a handle on it


lol, didnt see that !


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

weres my screwdriver...............removes handle.......tada......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

strain atm is barneys farm blue cheese


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> strain atm is barneys farm blue cheese


Looks like ur doin a better job with the plants than u did with ur door lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> & there's me thinking stoners were genteal folk !, on a lighter note,I'm dieing ! . Wot a dirty, stinking , shitty shit hole job ! Lol, I take every fuckers shit to a tip & pump it out ! (Quite arousing actually ), No weed all day ! , I got home & felt like death, freezing tierd as fuck, shaky , felt ok after half hour down shed ! no withdrawal symptoms with weed , GET FUCKED ! , mind u , it's first day without a j an hour at least , in a v long time [email protected], I'd av my cock in a glory hole b4 u could shout " NO BAZ " , if I went over there m8 , & I could eat 10 of those fucking scrummy looking cakes now ! Lol.
> 
> Ps. U should av seen the amount of womping dilldos I drove over on the tip ! Lol


oi you welsh shit pumper I didn't say ther wer no withdrwls I said they are tolerable...had a bloke clear out the septic tank a while back and wat I don't no about waste recycling an shit cake...had to walk off as I was heaving...he called out to me ,,I can deal wirh this all day but my wife does care for the elderly ,, an that involve wiping....thanks man see you soon ..gag..


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> oi you welsh shit pumper I didn't say ther wer no withdrwls I said they are tolerable...had a bloke clear out the septic tank a while back and wat I don't no about waste recycling an shit cake...had to walk off as I was heaving...he called out to me ,,I can deal wirh this all day but my wife does care for the elderly ,, an that involve wiping....thanks man see you soon ..gag..


Sorry Indi , that wasn't a referral to any of you're comments m8 , u been tying to add up again ain't ya ! Lol , I fucking hate geting my hands dirty , not a job 4 that !
Ps, il be fucked if I can tolerate the symptoms , I'm too weak an individual !


----------



## indikat (Jun 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Sorry Indi , that wasn't a referral to any of you're comments m8 , u been tying to add up again ain't ya ! Lol , I fucking hate geting my hands dirty , not a job 4 that !
> Ps, il be fucked if I can tolerate the symptoms , I'm too weak an individual !


no offense m8 only havin a laff, u r rite as the symptoms can b bad for a few days nothing to do wiv weakness didn't mean to imply that .. but it is over in days not months...btw thought u was a BEAR


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer but cmon.........was a joke ha ha ha.....was taking the piss.....


mush lets get this straight right now!
u havent seen my room, its like the updated version of yours, what u done ther lol it aint tidy and u shoulda used diffrent paper ALSO, u have left the handle on,ALSO, the doors too big u need to conceal it BUT NOT with a big effing wardrobe, coz they could think wats behind here and your fucked, u need a half size door, with a small chest of drawrs with sum pics or a smal lcd tv on

if u want advice i can help u out, the lads have seen the vid of my room, and no im not showing u it,

but the point remains yours is a good start but needs sum serious fine tuning.



ps that paper is fucking horrible lmao


Mastergrow said:


> Some shit yorkies using on his plants, IMO a dinosaur would be more useful


now now its not the tricantanols fault,, its the strain hes used it on,, obviously coz as we all fucking know, no cunt knows anything better than yorkie, even tho hes neever put the thory into practice and just red a few gay websites

so ofc its the plant man! the shit works,, i think!! haha

bullshit!

and not to mention the first time he planted a gkx he got a pheno  

again
BULLSHIT!

AND DON, your lover started this round! but its gravy we are all fully aware that in yours and his relationship hes the bitch and your the man MAN!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

mush?.....lmao u from Dudley or tipton?...and theres fbuk all wrong with my room doors big enuff for me to walk thru rooms big enuff for me to stand in and who is gonna think hmmm whats behind that door when no fbuker knows I grow?.....only time u get caught is if u start opening your trap.......well blame the missis for paper and lmao......lets see your betta version room? hmmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

lol see what I mean about respect between the uk growers.......there aint non


----------



## indikat (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol see what I mean about respect between the uk growers.......there aint non


HO HO u havnr seen it, I am a grower an I no he was showin his grow but I coulnt see it ffs staring rite at it, ....urs looks more ummm wats in here then...stealth to the inlaws but not the po po


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

we have total respect for each other, just in a weird kinda way..... I think.... I know I respect everyone that has the balls to stick 2 fingers up, put a little effort, time n cash in and grow their own!!! PEACE UK MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol see what I mean about respect between the uk growers.......there aint non


I respect that purple wallpaper on your grow cupboard , i like the way it matches the duvet and lampshade


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

lol cheers..... (grow cupboard).???.....its a walk in wardrobe.......wink


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

matches hair in your pic 2 lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> any thoughts on the tria spray yet Y?


no offense, but i dont thik you have 1 pic of a grow up in here, you might be jus as para as me, but iv been wantin to ee what ur growin for a while, moan en cunts peer pressure him into it


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye pics are not reet today. just had an email from the dead. sillybilly's been hacked or is now spamming from beyond the grave......


least there broadband in the afterlife...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 11, 2013)

Woah it's a bit fucking hostile in here today!
What the fuck did I miss! Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

ic3m4l3 said:


> just flip em man, if your going on holiday, fuk the screen of and just do normal and make sure next run u got enough time for scrog!
> 
> Just do the do pal, its wats best for your situation
> 
> don and yorkie sitting in a tree...k.i.s.s.i.n.g


k.i.s.s.s.s.s.s.s.i.n.g* cuz it was a long smootch


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

lolol..............


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

Tbh ic3 old grow was fuckin beast, you never knew anything was there, and if everything was silent the bizzie would never notice unless they brought in the dugs.

ask ic3 for that advice, i know i am whe im gettin that kinda space.


----------



## mrhydroman (Jun 11, 2013)

by me its £180 oz for shit weed and £220 for pukka pukka bone dry chedz/chedder/kush

£10 a gram lucky to get a q for £55

Always pukka weeds though


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

right, so lets talk growing for a minute.... I think i'm settled on flipping me bitches to 12/12, seeing how much of the screen I can fill in the first week/10 days and then deciding whether to remove the net altogether, leave it there for support or if it is actually gonna resemble a scrog....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

220 a oz.....that's good...and what u got going atm dr welsh?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

mrhydroman said:


> by me its £180 oz for shit weed and £220 for pukka pukka bone dry chedz/chedder/kush
> 
> £10 a gram lucky to get a q for £55
> 
> Always pukka weeds though


try 350 an o of anything even powerplant is goin out at that, 1.5's minus -.2 because the bag weighs 0.2 YES THEY INCLUDE THE BAG ROUND HERE, so basically u are paying 25 quid for 1.3, and sometimes cunts are pushin 1.2's out which means ur gettin 1.0 for 25 smackers, if some cunt handed me that id sticck the heed in him and i wouldna pay forit either fs.

an all that chinky weed thats wet an shyte goes at a tenner a g, and all those cunts never heard of bulk discount so an o costs 280, even though it wet and ur basically gettin 15g dry, so average chinky wet shyte is more expensive than proper dry cheese, i only smoke soapbar or decent weed like da mess with the chinks robbin bastards. is its dry it goes 1.5 for 25 if its wet a tenner a g, an never hear of anythin else like the rare hash's or annythin, but for the squidgy black i flogged the cunts were expectin soap prices cuz i called it hash LOL fuckin cunts nowadays, had to explain to him that our corner of the world i completley blocked off from everything the internet i the only way ud get a sniff of anything but cchink an budded weed, (budded = the guy who is sellin it takes a bud for himself because sittin around sellin is so hard he deserves it.) rare to find somone who wot bud ur sack round here unless u display ur dominance upon the silly fuckers


jesus i coud write the next harry potter end up typin fuckin books on this thread.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

funny thing is I dont smoke weed just grow it ......


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 220 a oz.....that's good...and what u got going atm dr welsh?


 6 belladonna's that were/are/maybe gonna be scrogged, I've set everything up but don't think i'll have the time for the necessary vegging period required to fill the screen, I knew this beforehand and is why there are 6 plants in my scrog as opposed to one or two, I thought the extra plants would help fill the gaps quicker..... schoolboy error I now feel!!!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> funny thing is I dont smoke weed just grow it ......


probaby the most sensible person here, the stuff like gold dust now adays, an at harvest we are all bakedferdays


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 6 belladonna's that were/are/maybe gonna be scrogged, I've set everything up but don't think i'll have the time for the necessary vegging period required to fill the screen, I knew this beforehand and is why there are 6 plants in my scrog as opposed to one or two, I thought the extra plants would help fill the gaps quicker..... schoolboy error I now feel!!!


never looked at ur sig sorry, but try lstin them fuckers if ur not sure about the screen


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 11, 2013)

nice 1 ive got 10 barneys farm blue cheese goin atm flipped a week ago


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

omfg, I just chucked 5oz of smokeable bud into a bucket and soaked it with Iso. that's a fkn grandsworth man..... sickasafknpig.com


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

an if u all dont fully understand, if i want a cheese joint to mysel it costs me a tenner, yes worked it out to a tenner a joint, just to smoke the way i want, to have a nicley packed joint it costs a tenner, wat a fckin joke, now u know why i smoke da sop till harvest


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice 1 ive got 10 barneys farm blue cheese goin atm flipped a week ago


iv got 4 of the reg cheese from big buddah, fem seeds i meant reg cheese. still in veg right now need to get shit sorted before i flip em so am tryin as hard as i can right now to get my hit together for the flip


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> never looked at ur sig sorry, but try lstin them fuckers if ur not sure about the screen


I been doing it for Cpl of weeks to em, but only under my t5 propagation light so they aint grown much, (had to wait for their mums to finish under the hps) lol. the shapes are there for them to spread their branches, just the time for them to do it isn't..... these next few days and a lil help from my fwends, you guyz, are gonna show me which to go for sure...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

why does every fuckin mongeled cunt think his weed is the best, proper belter cheese, never seen cheese like this before, fuckin fannys man, stupid cunts are brain damaged by the bs they get told, that they actually dont believe weed i cheaper in england, the stupid mongos think its 350 an oscar all over the fuckin planet, wtf, and then he brings out a sak of 'cheese' told me it wa a 1.6 just for me, banged it on my mates scaled and bam 1.0 minus te bag, never mind the non cheesy smell it had, ore a kushy tone to it, anyway i kiccked hi dug and left with my mate to go skiin abbot on his 125 crosser, fuckin mongos, the cuntss lucky i never ko'd him right there, he was vallied oot his nut an never even knew fa we were, ukin fannies man pissin me off, think after this harvest am gonna get the cunt done in for a half o jut for the fun of it, what a cheek, an hi scales said like 2.0 or summit thats why we used ma mates, the dirty chavvy bastards, junkie fuckin tossers, gettin fuckin shit grass layed on then sellin it all 1.5's no matter the quality fs. told the cunts brer to go back to sellin H leat he can rip the junkies an get awa with it, his comeback was, must av been budded by the ast boy in the hoose lmao bolt ya rocket


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> matches hair in your pic 2 lol


Yes it does, although i must point out that is not me in the pic lol
some folk would like to think it was and seem quite disappointed when i have to break the news


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I been doing it for Cpl of weeks to em, but only under my t5 propagation light so they aint grown much, (had to wait for their mums to finish under the hps) lol. the shapes are there for them to spread their branches, just the time for them to do it isn't..... these next few days and a lil help from my fwends, you guyz, are gonna show me which to go for sure...


yahman, av got 4 now 3 of em are topped ad lst'd left one with no lst just wantin 2 massive colas off one of em (lollipoppin one of them like mad when i flip for 2 huge head sized colas hopefully) but mine are comin along now, needin biger pots asap, needin to get my shit together and fuckin get my new hit, yep still got the 250 nd budget extractor, fs hopefully get it sorted in a couple weeks, all my plans fal to shit other cunts, need to stop trustin people so much, gettin payed fuckin pocket money from one of my runners, hes sound but might have to brick his winda if he dnt buck up, maybe a pennyslash woud be more polite, as i quite like his da a dont want him payin for a new winda for hi sons debt


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Yes it does, although i must point out that is not me in the pic lol
> some folk would like to think it was and seem quite disappointed when i have to break the news


unlucky still had the boys goin lmao, perty sure that was a man, postin pics of urself here after admitting full house grows? nah gtfo


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2013)

no unlucky was a woman with a big fat hand


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> no unlucky was a woman with a big fat hand


whered she go anyway, usually thikin when ppl go missin on here they been brought to 'justice' as some goons call it


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2013)

I have no idea, she used to send me pm's asking how to grow LOL
she is just a troll with very fat hands like someone that works in a chip shop
her plants always die from what i can gather, so she gave up, but she pretends to grow to troll others

strange woman


----------



## iiKode (Jun 11, 2013)

aye she did admit she ket burnin them to death, but am confised cuz she also aid she had full house ops... us trollin pose anyway just had my first an last joint of the day of soap, buzzedd an ready for bed, i need to do this nightime oly moke more often smoki allday is tiemwasting an ur immune to ur bedtiem doob, night lads finish this ep of inbetweeners then bed, got a cold, an need to go collect cash the morra night all

on a diff laptop tonigh keyboard is fucked, jus incase ur thinkin its ic3 typin all ths shyte


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 11, 2013)

nah she is a shit talker m8, she set up a few NFT tanks with a few clones but she killed em all lol
i do remember many fools falling for her though, flirting and shit, desperate cunts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmao ^^^^ nailed it on the swede there skunkdoc


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

here are some of my pics.....ok I go to through the whole process of selecting the file from the photo library press upload files then get the blue bar...then nothing...I have asked for help from the site ...nada...wifey same shit happens an we rr not total numpties...tried gormatting a new card...same shit tried reducing file size same again nuffin uploading, but I could upload my avv which I took wiv a usb microscope but not anything taken wiv the Nikon, I do have sum nice pics too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

heres the ladies think I'm on day 40 now from seed look how much the ones in the 20 ltrs have exploded compared to the 2 in the 3ltr pots


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

like it shawny I rec bigger roots system more absorption bigger plants and buds, if evrythin else is dialled in


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2696094 heres the ladies think I'm on day 40 now from seed look how much the ones in the 20 ltrs have exploded compared to the 2 in the 3ltr pots


Fairy is on her way


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

got a work bag full of trim, the bubbleator is full of ice n water, got a 220 an a 70 um bag ...hopin fer 10+g, noisy as fuk bag o spanners in a tumble drier


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 12, 2013)

hommos lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> here are some of my pics.....ok I go to through the whole process of selecting the file from the photo library press upload files then get the blue bar...then nothing...I have asked for help from the site ...nada...wifey same shit happens an we rr not total numpties...tried gormatting a new card...same shit tried reducing file size same again nuffin uploading, but I could upload my avv which I took wiv a usb microscope but not anything taken wiv the Nikon, I do have sum nice pics too


then upload them to another site, and link them here...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2696094 heres the ladies think I'm on day 40 now from seed look how much the ones in the 20 ltrs have exploded compared to the 2 in the 3ltr pots


nice one, im total ucked on this ill get pics of mine up whe i get bigger pots, they all have 2 tops each, when i get al that sorted with the 600 n that, ill get a couple bb seeds for 12/12fs, tryin mu hardest to get ew pots, extractor, and balast this next week-2weeks


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> then upload them to another site, and link them here...


where would u upload ur mj grow pic s kode? I am a very paranoid individual, no one nos I even smoke mj let alone grow it, never bin busted but have had a few scrapes getting rid of waste. Wtf cant I get em up here....after that blue band appears like everythin is done it jus stays on the page an nothing actually uploads....jus made 7 g of bubble got tha photos grrr


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

hmm on another note, if i get my fucin money off a guy i know, can get all my new pots an soil fs, my 1L's are all roots right now needin water everyday


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> where would u upload ur mj grow pic s kode? I am a very paranoid individual, no one nos I even smoke mj let alone grow it, never bin busted but have had a few scrapes getting rid of waste. Wtf cant I get em up here....after that blue band appears like everythin is done it jus stays on the page an nothing actually uploads....jus made 7 g of bubble got tha photos grrr


anywhere, just put the pics on ur pc copy paste em, use the copies to upload to anysite that ets u upload pics, they all end up on google images anyway even if they are uploaded straight onto here, an pictures dont prove much, if they are on ur pc it dnt matter anyway, dnt u think moggy would be in the ail right now if they bust u for pics, caant happen nd tbh, they would be spendin more money than they are bustin if they were to troll forums lookin for growers, idk maybe they do watch but if ur too para go on tor and upload em from there, i used to do that for pics oonly, but not anymore pfft idk even if they would put my door in for 4 poxy plants prolly a knock, then this happens

me ; what!
police ; you growin weed?
me; gtfo bang close tha door
police; woud be good to have a warrent...
me ;


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anywhere, just put the pics on ur pc copy paste em, use the copies to upload to anysite that ets u upload pics, they all end up on google images anyway even if they are uploaded straight onto here, an pictures dont prove much, if they are on ur pc it dnt matter anyway, dnt u think moggy would be in the ail right now if they bust u for pics, caant happen nd tbh, they would be spendin more money than they are bustin if they were to troll forums lookin for growers, idk maybe they do watch but if ur too para go on tor and upload em from there, i used to do that for pics oonly, but not anymore pfft idk even if they would put my door in for 4 poxy plants prolly a knock, then this happens
> 
> me ; what!
> police ; you growin weed?
> ...


thank m8y I will get onto it later, no they prolly not interested in 4 plants u rite


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2013)

im looking for a cheap upgrade from my cfls and a guy near me is selling his 400w hps for £50 with ballast and reflector, here are a cpl pic of his light anyone any experience with the maxibright ballasts are they any good or not?


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im looking for a cheap upgrade from my cfls and a guy near me is selling his 400w hps for £50 with ballast and reflector, here are a cpl pic of his light anyone any experience with the maxibright ballasts are they any good or not?
> 
> View attachment 2696243View attachment 2696244View attachment 2696245


they get very hot m8, like scary hot, don't use mine now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2013)

can anyone recommend a good 400 or 600w hps bulb, ballast and reflector for £60 or less lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im looking for a cheap upgrade from my cfls and a guy near me is selling his 400w hps for £50 with ballast and reflector, here are a cpl pic of his light anyone any experience with the maxibright ballasts are they any good or not?
> 
> View attachment 2696243View attachment 2696244View attachment 2696245


I've used them before, most magnetic ballasts get pretty hot, I never ha any problems with them when I used them tho


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

Couldn't link it coz I'm using the app on iPhone. But check this on eBay. Item number 330936002977


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

And another 121107422534


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

At how many days 12/12 do you guys start your flush? I plan to start at day 63, is this too soon or too late. Should I feed up to day70 and then flush or stick to how I have planned?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

and now for something a bit different....

my buddy is growing a strain i made a while back but it's never done polyploid before, he's stressed them by underfeeding as he's got a newborn to look after which is understandably more important but check it.

View attachment 2696283View attachment 2696284


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and now for something a bit different....
> 
> my buddy is growing a strain i made a while back but it's never done polyploid before, he's stressed them by underfeeding as he's got a newborn to look after which is understandably more important but check it.
> 
> View attachment 2696283View attachment 2696284


Whats polyploid don?? That second pic looks mad lol

just read up about polyploid, few good pics on google image too. Never seen that shit before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

it's pretty rare apparently. genetic misfit muthafucker, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's pretty rare apparently. genetic misfit muthafucker, can't wait to see it finished.


Maybe look something like this

looks like a cunt to trim lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah i did wonder about that bit too lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i did wonder about that bit too lol


When looking at ur m8s don does it look like them heads will be dense buds? It's hard to tell from the pics but any I've seen it looks more like they'll be big fluffy airy things lol, maybe in wrong, it'd be nice if them big things ended up dense as fuk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fairy is on her way


She's been thanking you kindly mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> At how many days 12/12 do you guys start your flush? I plan to start at day 63, is this too soon or too late. Should I feed up to day70 and then flush or stick to how I have planned?


Hahahaha I wouldn't go there on here mate shit could get messy lmao. Personally i like a 1-2 week 1 week very low nutrients after the flush and then a week on plain h20


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha I wouldn't go there on here mate shit could get messy lmao. Personally i like a 1-2 week 1 week very low nutrients after the flush and then a week on plain h20


I know how to flush mate, was asking when ppl normally start their flush, on what day of 12/12 if doing a 70 day 12/12.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2013)

when using soil i would sometimes flush for 7days, but is hard to tell any difference from unflushed in soil with organic nutes, in coco i would use ghe ripen for say 10day then 3-4days just plain water.

took me a couple of weeks but exo,pyscho n livers back home now lol, aint smoked no livers in ages am really looking forward to growing it again, this blueberry is gone after this run.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When looking at ur m8s don does it look like them heads will be dense buds? It's hard to tell from the pics but any I've seen it looks more like they'll be big fluffy airy things lol, maybe in wrong, it'd be nice if them big things ended up dense as fuk


nah they're airy but it packs a wallop still, it's a livers cross so it's a viny bitch. mine lokos like this finished:


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I know how to flush mate, was asking when ppl normally start their flush, on what day of 12/12 if doing a 70 day 12/12.


 I've recently started NOT flushing at all, though I did reduce to a half strength feed during wk 8 and a water only 'drink' a few days before harvest day 58/59 of 63 if I remember rightly. I just give a few extra days drying time and although sceptical when I first tried it, I was pleased with the results... it smoked as well as anything I flushed, which was everything until these perhaps even a little nicer... more terpines perhaps, im not sure but I will not 'flush' again unless it is required ie over fert, etc.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 12, 2013)

is it all good in the hood


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is it all good in the hood


for a minute til the shit hits the proverbial re this whole flushing when and if and oh fuck... here we go!!!!! pmsl each to their own I say.


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't flush, tried it, all I really no is soil an organics, including liquid nuts and soil ammendments, don't need to wiv organics an soil topdressing, no way you can flush that out an why bother, plant only takes wat it needs. I gen ease off wiv the nutes half way thru the swell last drink is water then nuffin for 3 days then chop. Flushin wiv 3x the soil vol wiv water makes no mprovement ime


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2013)

Flushing is for toilets......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when using soil i would sometimes flush for 7days, but is hard to tell any difference from unflushed in soil with organic nutes, in coco i would use ghe ripen for say 10day then 3-4days just plain water.
> 
> took me a couple of weeks but exo,pyscho n livers back home now lol, aint smoked no livers in ages am really looking forward to growing it again, this blueberry is gone after this run.
> 
> View attachment 2696418


WOOHOO!

lol,,
my fairy landed today so ther 4 physcosis in ther pots under 1 of the 600's 4 600 hps is a lil overkill for 4 plants me thinks!

that BB sambo, shame it dont stone u as good as the smell is! dont get me wrong is sweet bud BUT exo and physco is on another level,
il take the livers of ya this round sambo if u have sum done,
i havent been able to post them it will be thrusday had a bit of a skint week, il get sum cubes over to u at the same time
gunna be 56 pregabs and 22 zoppies, then same in 4 weeks aye?

so afternoon cocksucks whos got what?

oh and as for flushing 






thats flushing!
lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I know how to flush mate, was asking when ppl normally start their flush, on what day of 12/12 if doing a 70 day 12/12.


Well if you know how to why are u asking the question lmao????


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

just came across this and as a footy fan, had to share.... WTF??? [video=youtube_share;CHNuMMyxfeo]http://youtu.be/CHNuMMyxfeo[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

Fuckin ell about 1 second away from getting his hand blown off lmao Wtf


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell about 1 second away from getting his hand blown off lmao Wtf


prob took his fkn arm off. crazy cunts


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 12, 2013)

the blast should of put them on there ass that wasnt much of a bang compared to what i have thrown around


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> prob took his fkn arm off. crazy cunts


wasit iran vs Israel..lmao


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> the blast should of put them on there ass that wasnt much of a bang compared to what i have thrown around


interesting...was this some sort of fash grenade iye


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> interesting...was this some sort of fash grenade iye


looks fake to me


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Flushing is for toilets......


....& pre- orgasmic women !


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

evening sluts..............


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....& pre- orgasmic women !


ok...not familiar with that one baz..care to explain?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> ok...not familiar with that one baz..care to explain?


Sorry, POST -orgasmic women, . . Well every woman I've fucked is left flushed & panting !


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

ha ha no need I think im there lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

guys whats a good magnifying glass to get to chek my buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

douche'


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

x 60 will do the job... few quid online


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys whats a good magnifying glass to get to chek my buds?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Industrial-Biological-Inspection-Microscope-Endoscopes/dp/B009HN9MK0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1371062936&sr=8-3&keywords=usb+microscope


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 12, 2013)

420 scope......http://www.amazon.co.uk/420-Scope-Handheld-Microscope-60-100X/dp/B005PGRG0G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371063074&sr=8-1&keywords=420+scope


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

cheers lads....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

quite like the look of that one indikat


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers lads....


pleasure slut...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

lmaooooooo


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> quite like the look of that one indikat


u can see inside the glandular head wiv the 800


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

just started to get my buds so thort id ask.....for when its time....mite as well get one in ready....View attachment 2696689


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

yer im gonna get that 800


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im looking for a cheap upgrade from my cfls and a guy near me is selling his 400w hps for £50 with ballast and reflector, here are a cpl pic of his light anyone any experience with the maxibright ballasts are they any good or not?
> 
> View attachment 2696243View attachment 2696244View attachment 2696245


fuck that those things are plastic.


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just started to get my buds so thort id ask.....for when its time....mite as well get one in ready....View attachment 2696689


very nice indeed


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> can anyone recommend a good 400 or 600w hps bulb, ballast and reflector for £60 or less lol


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-MAXIBRIGHT-MEGALIGHT-BALLAST-DUEL-SPECTRUM-BULB-REFLECTOR-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-/230847890038?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35bf9b4276

get a better bulb for it though


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> very nice indeed


cheers.............


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

got 10 going atm so hoping for some good oz....


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got 10 going atm so hoping for some good oz....


how much yield r you hoping for ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just started to get my buds so thort id ask.....for when its time....mite as well get one in ready....View attachment 2696689


its refreshing to see someone planning ahead for once instead of asking when harvesting


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

tbh I don't kno 2 3 oz per plant if lucky? its barneys farm blue cheese.....chap I had cuts off was pulling 5 oz each one


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

yer redeye..........tbh don't want to boar people with loads of questions just going with the flow and what ive read up on.....if have any probs then ill ask to be on safe side......this my first grow and aint doing to bad......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

View attachment 2696710 a pic of a few of them from 2 days ago.....


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer redeye..........tbh don't want to boar people with loads of questions just going with the flow and what ive read up on.....if have any probs then ill ask to be on safe side......this my first grow and aint doing to bad......


you are gonna get more han that off those healthy pants ...! well done man didn't no it was ur 1 st


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

cheers brooo...


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer redeye..........tbh don't want to boar people with loads of questions just going with the flow and what ive read up on.....if have any probs then ill ask to be on safe side......this my first grow and aint doing to bad......


talking about mary-jane only gets boring when you ask the same question over and over

just the other day someone was asking my plants have been in 12/12 for 2 weeks now just started to bud what nutrients do i need to buy.....SERIOUS


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

I done me a little clone room just experimenting with them atm too.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

lol redeye .....tbh im a newb but if I saw that id of thort wtf as well.....and be thinking should of done a bit or research b4 attempting to grow...lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

binbag.......that's tickld me


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I done me a little clone room just experimenting with them atm too.....View attachment 2696716


Why the bubblin water m8?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

well...........I dunno from my research lot of ppl use a bubbler in clone room.....I found it has helped a lot with my humidity ect so kept it in there.......im just experimenting atm to see what ways work best with me.....ive just tried a simple one water in a cup with 1 drop of supert.....few days ago.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

don't u just love clicking on this thred and cein that woman with that leaf over her pussy ................mmmmmmmmm lunch


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well...........I dunno from my research lot of ppl use a bubbler in clone room.....I found it has helped a lot with my humidity ect so kept it in there.......im just experimenting atm to see what ways work best with me.....ive just tried a simple one water in a cup with 1 drop of supert.....few days ago.....


Only asking cos I never seen it before. My clones usually take between 2-3 weeks, it's too fucking long, think I got my jiffy pellets too wet. I've one of the 20 site xtreme props but never had much luck with it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> x 60 will do the job... few quid online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

ahhh ok....well I wasnt going to clone but round my endz clones hard to get hold of and plus its barneys farm blue cheese so thort mite as well give it a shot....I tried jiff pellets and they died .....only luck ive had is with rockwool so far .....im just trying this meth of water in a cup and cein if it works.....aint to fussed if die or not as cuts was of bottom of my plants....I use dome 2 lights heatmat humid 85 temp 78 .......bubbler worked for me tho....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> you are gonna get more han that off those healthy pants ...! well done man didn't no it was ur 1 st


dont get him too excited, 5 + off each? thats 50oz, under what size of light?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

im using 2 400w hps


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh ok....well I wasnt going to clone but round my endz clones hard to get hold of and plus its barneys farm blue cheese so thort mite as well give it a shot....I tried jiff pellets and they died .....only luck ive had is with rockwool so far .....im just trying this meth of water in a cup and cein if it works.....aint to fussed if die or not as cuts was of bottom of my plants....I use dome 2 lights heatmat humid 85 temp 78 .......bubbler worked for me tho....


Mine take a while but they all root, some maybe three weeks lol. I just use a shitty plastic prop, sittin in the side of the grow room. They never seem to wilt or anything always look healthy but they just take too long, i think I could speed it up a bit


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

and back to cloning..... I want clones and to fig out a sucsess way....with my clones will make mothers......and clone off them.....next time I grow I was going to try 1 week veg then flip but with 20 plants and keep them small and see the outcome of the 2 grows and see witch one works betta and gives me more oz


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

about 12 days mine rooted I think it was.....herd some strains take longer ect.....but if u say they healthy and its workin then nice one bro...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

with the water in cup meth its only been 4 days so far all I added was 1 drop of supert.....just going to see what happens


----------



## indikat (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY0VH-MrQPQ


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

Not far from Santa pod here!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh ok....well I wasnt going to clone but round my endz clones hard to get hold of and plus its barneys farm blue cheese so thort mite as well give it a shot....I tried jiff pellets and they died .....only luck ive had is with rockwool so far .....im just trying this meth of water in a cup and cein if it works.....aint to fussed if die or not as cuts was of bottom of my plants....I use dome 2 lights heatmat humid 85 temp 78 .......bubbler worked for me tho....


 tried this in controlled conditions and waited over 2 weeks and nothing. tried in a garage in whatever the conditions were at the time and remembered about it a few weeks later.... it had rooted lovely pmsl


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2013)

imcj old user with a new name ya think lmao

ice cool m8 and for once i couldnt agree with ya more that blueberry has a fucking lovely stink but thats all ok flavour n stone aint what you would call shite but exo,livers,pyscho different league.

i have gotta say tho even if it pains me lol recently smoked a good amount of a bb strain called bluepit, it had been cured and that makes a lot of difference to many a smoke but it was up there with some of the best weed i smoked in 19yrs fucking really enjoyed it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

old user? nope my first time on ere imcjayt is name of my name on a game I play lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 12, 2013)

missus has a knee op 2mora, i will be looking after the kids n house all on me tod for about a month arrrrrrrghhhhh have a good 1 lads im off to drink away the depression lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

ahh man that sucks.......


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im using 2 400w hps


my guess would be ore aroun 25 oz mark, i could be wrong but you could do it with that amount of light im sure. id keep my hopes up for an o a plant at east then uv got a grand or so out of it, if you get more, you will just be surprised beter than being dissapointed, plannin out new gear n that then finding out after uv been window shoppin that ur gettin half of what you want.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 12, 2013)

yer man what ever I get will be a bonus tbh....ill keep posted on ere till the end anyways....with my results.....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man what ever I get will be a bonus tbh....ill keep posted on ere till the end anyways....with my results.....


its cool man, watever you get its gonna be profit over the leccy and equipment, so no worries there, enjoy the harvest month no bills to worry about just go on with ur shiat


----------



## iiKode (Jun 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> missus has a knee op 2mora, i will be looking after the kids n house all on me tod for about a month arrrrrrrghhhhh have a good 1 lads im off to drink away the depression lmao


family surgery is allways a cunt, least she will have some decent painkilers for ya, my brother got DF's for a nose operation and i was trippin balls off 1, lightweight thats why i tick to weed, id snort a line of charlie an end up out runnin huesain bolt w/e hi name is, intereted in lsd an the trippers like but ill wait for that not a good time right now to be trippin out my nut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Most me seedings popped in cubes now some have popped thru with white leaves so undrr the cfl tomoz me thinks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Most me seedings popped in cubes now some have popped thru with white leaves so undrr the cfl tomoz me thinks


White leaves?? Wtf u doin up anyway lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 13, 2013)

Easy shit lips top of the mornin to ya . I been on site an hour now waitin for fecking materials pain in the feckin arse I tell ya. So ice whats with these white leaves then? Sounds a bit freaky deaky Lol I'm looking to flip mine next Sunday when I get the second tent up and running can't fookin wait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have gotta say tho even if it pains me lol recently smoked a good amount of a bb strain called bluepit, it had been cured and that makes a lot of difference to many a smoke but it was up there with some of the best weed i smoked in 19yrs fucking really enjoyed it.


Lmfao why's it pain ya if you enjoyed it haha.

Good luck to ya missus and you for the next month man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeh they dont turn green rill light hits em. Just checksd now and all are bowt a inch tall. So cfl shortly.
Up. Coildnt.fimd house keys. So had to kip on safa wigh door unlocked.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeh they dont turn green rill light hits em. Just checksd now and all are bowt a inch tall. So cfl shortly.
> Up. Coildnt.fimd house keys. So had to kip on safa wigh door unlocked.


get a pittbull

actually a good investment, think bout that after ur first grow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

so i bought my 1st HPS yesterday i got a 400w for now so should be a big improvement on my cfls, i will get some pics later when im setting it up after i put the kids to bed.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not quite sure why im posting this but it illustrates the plight were in as uk growers...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCbDF-OPDX4
> 
> the streets 'the irony of it all'


Good tune m8, aged well still relevant today sadly 
almost as sad as what happened to Gail Porter she went from fine to fugly at an alarming rate 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

Woah blast from the past. Aye reet what ya say tho. My pals got turned over last night. Left everything though they left all his stuff?! Two plants Xbox the lot. Weird eh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

WOOHOO fuk yeh

100% germination! light over them now all 2 healthy green leafs

well spank my ass and call me charlie"


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOHOO fuk yeh
> 
> 100% germination! light over them now all 2 healthy green leafs
> 
> well spank my ass and call me charlie"


good job m8, sound surprised urself lol

what are all the seeds again m8, I can't mine lol, ill probly ask again in a week or two lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

afternoon ladies.... updated my journal and think this scrog thing is gonna be ok you know... cutting it fine but too late now, I flipped em so time to watch the bitches go!!!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 13, 2013)

well ive chopped down 2 of the nl x bb @ 47 days of flower, 55 days of 12/12.
breeder recommends 45-55 days.. would love to have let them go the extra few days but , theyre near enough done and i don't have the time.

still alive are 1 nl x bb minus a couple of tops and the blue lemon thai which has a good few weeks at least.



so thats the first 2 down, the pile on the right is the seedling that was a runt and has defo yeilded a bit less, but the buds look nicer to me than any of the others so most of that will be heading for my curing jar for sure !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> afternoon ladies.... updated my journal and think this scrog thing is gonna be ok you know... cutting it fine but too late now, I flipped em so time to watch the bitches go!!!!


I reckon they should fill out fine, they haven't to fill that much cos there's a load of them. That's some line of nutes u got, holy fuck lol. Why u transplanting into 18l pots? Surely that's a bit of an overkill for the size of the plants no? I scrogged two plants in a 1m x 1m tent in 11l wilma pots and worked out fine


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 13, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> afternoon ladies.... updated my journal and think this scrog thing is gonna be ok you know... cutting it fine but too late now, I flipped em so time to watch the bitches go!!!!


looking good man....are you on a time frame to fill the screen ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon they should fill out fine, they haven't to fill that much cos there's a load of them. That's some line of nutes u got, holy fuck lol. Why u transplanting into 18l pots? Surely that's a bit of an overkill for the size of the plants no? I scrogged two plants in a 1m x 1m tent in 11l wilma pots and worked out fine


he's not transplanting the one's he's scroging...he's transplanting the clones that are going in his 2nd grow room I THINK


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> he's not transplanting the one's he's scroging...he's transplanting the clones that are going in his 2nd grow room I THINK


Maybe ur right, I seen it on his feeding schedule, didn't know if that was for the scrogg or the clones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

i got,
20 PE.
1x northern lights x skunk
1x pakistani vally
1x karamelo -menna be less than 8 week finisher-
1x crazy miss hyde
4x physcosis clones

sweet, and yeh very fucking purised, dint wanna hkill the cunts and try to replce them, fuking skint lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got,
> 20 PE.
> 1x northern lights x skunk
> 1x pakistani vally
> ...


lol Pakistani valley.....surprised u never killed that one. Crazy miss Hyde??? U makin these fucking names up m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon they should fill out fine, they haven't to fill that much cos there's a load of them. That's some line of nutes u got, holy fuck lol. Why u transplanting into 18l pots? Surely that's a bit of an overkill for the size of the plants no? I scrogged two plants in a 1m x 1m tent in 11l wilma pots and worked out fine


 I have the 11.5 Wilma pots also but only seem to pull 1.5oz roughly per plant with those whereas the 18's tend to return around 2-2.5oz per plant not in a scrog mind you, this is my first go at it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol Pakistani valley.....surprised u never killed that one. Crazy miss Hyde??? U makin these fucking names up m8


 i know growing paki weed!! lmao,, and im a fucking rasist, fuking a poor one it seems! but fuk throwing it now its germed.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-landraces-pakistan-valley-feminized/prod_2781.html
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/samsara-seeds-crazy-miss-hyde/prod_2281.html#
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-karamelo/prod_4178.html
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-skunk/prod_2801.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

my 1st HPS all set up with my Blue lemon thai and AK47 now under it,


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> looking good man....are you on a time frame to fill the screen ?


kind of in that I had to trigger them by today at the latest due to upcoming holidays, that incidentally, I didn't book!! so just kinda hoping to fill the screen as much as possible. mind you, these do stretch a bit up to wk 3 of flowering.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

ok, I now see how theres confusion about transplanting etc. so ...... I have 6 in the scrog, already in 18L and have 8 that aren't gonna be scrogged that are going into 18L. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

u shudda gone for the metal ballast them plastic ones are a fire waiting to happen,and often do,

u can get a full 400 hps setup for 52 qwid, bulb/hood/ballast.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

The plastic ballasts are fine, just don't set them on something that'll go on fire. Keep a fan on them if possible to that'll help

does this pic scare u ic3 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

i know its not the best ballast but it will do to start me off and also i have it sitting on a metal sheet so its not touching anything flammable,

can anyone advise me whats the ideal distance to leave between the top of my plants and a 400w hps as im used to cfls and only need a cpl inches for these.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i know its not the best ballast but it will do to start me off and also i have it sitting on a metal sheet so its not touching anything flammable,
> 
> can anyone advise me whats the ideal distance to leave between the top of my plants and a 400w hps as im used to cfls and only need a cpl inches for these.


With that fan blowing across the tops u should be able to get it good an close, use ur hand, if its to warm its to low lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The plastic ballasts are fine, just don't set them on something that'll go on fire. Keep a fan on them if possible to that'll help
> 
> does this pic scare u ic3 lol



fuk yeh it does, wer on ALL digitals now! cheap arse plastic, naaa lol


Mastergrow said:


> With that fan blowing across the tops u should be able to get it good an close, use ur hand, if its to warm its to low lol


 yeh a small 5 inch fan would do, but the point is if ud got the metal u wouldnt need that anyways, just heard to many horro stories on them plastic ones,

im propepr buzzin i never killed these beans,, such a relief, sleepless nights wen its half sum1 else and they aint cheap.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Any of u nice uk ppl got any seed or snips that your willing to share? im looking for something different and ive never tried cuttings yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk yeh it does, wer on ALL digitals now! cheap arse plastic, naaa lol
> 
> 
> yeh a small 5 inch fan would do, but the point is if ud got the metal u wouldnt need that anyways, just heard to many horro stories on them plastic ones,
> ...


Ohhh look at me and my digital ballasts....fuck u! Mines are fine m8, bolted to the wall, inline fan on them blowing air from outside, there all good

still time to kill them yet m8 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The plastic ballasts are fine, just don't set them on something that'll go on fire. Keep a fan on them if possible to that'll help
> 
> does this pic scare u ic3 lol



fuk yeh it does, wer on ALL digitals now! cheap arse plastic, naaa lol


Mastergrow said:


> With that fan blowing across the tops u should be able to get it good an close, use ur hand, if its to warm its to low lol


 yeh a small 5 inch fan would do, but the point is if ud got the metal u wouldnt need that anyways, just heard to many horro stories on them plastic ones,

im propepr buzzin i never killed these beans,, such a relief, sleepless nights wen its half sum1 else and they aint cheap.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Any of u nice uk ppl got any seed or snips that your willing to share? im looking for something different and ive never tried cuttings yet


 I have seeds of WW x BB i'd gladly get shot of, just cant bear to throw them away and i'd be happy to share cuts of this belladonna but I know not of a way to transport them in post.... eek


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2697823View attachment 2697824View attachment 2697825View attachment 2697826my 1st HPS all set up with my Blue lemon thai and AK47 now under it,


could you not move the boxes and drop the light??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I have seeds of WW x BB i'd gladly get shot of, just cant bear to throw them away and i'd be happy to share cuts of this belladonna but I know not of a way to transport them in post.... eek


cut a water bottle in half, put your cube iwth cutting in the botom half gently padded with cotton wool, but make sure cube is moist,
then pad the top inside of the bottle, tape the bottle half bak togther so u got a full bottle agin, put in a box and post or just put the bottles in a big bubble envelope and post, pay the 6 qwid for special delivery b4 1pm post but send last thing in afternoon then its in post less than 12 hrs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> could you not move the boxes and drop the light??


i dont have yoyo pullies yet ive just got my light attached to the wardrobe rail with metal wire so its easier to use boxes under the plant than trying to mess about resizing the wire everytime i need to move the light


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont have yoyo pullies yet ive just got my light attached to the wardrobe rail with metal wire so its easier to use boxes under the plant than trying to mess about resizing the wire everytime i need to move the light


 use string or rope or wire for the light, them refelctors are real light so no weight at all


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cut a water bottle in half, put your cube iwth cutting in the botom half gently padded with cotton wool, but make sure cube is moist,
> then pad the top inside of the bottle, tape the bottle half bak togther so u got a full bottle agin, put in a box and post or just put the bottles in a big bubble envelope and post, pay the 6 qwid for special delivery b4 1pm post but send last thing in afternoon then its in post less than 12 hrs


you almost sound like you actually do that and not just receive them lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you almost sound like you actually do that and not just receive them lol


Lol that's exactly what I was thinkin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

hahahahah i was just thinking that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

lolz got skillz haha

nice work on your sig DON u cunt, shame u got my name wrong!DUH! mofo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

lurnt mi spliing frm yew dint I 

took you long enough to notice.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 13, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I have seeds of WW x BB i'd gladly get shot of, just cant bear to throw them away and i'd be happy to share cuts of this belladonna but I know not of a way to transport them in post.... eek


what are those seeds like i was thinking of buying some next week?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lurnt mi spliing frm yew dint I
> 
> took you long enough to notice.


lol i know right, dunno how long u had that ther for but i only just noticed, ic3 on form awwww yeh



redeye jedi88 said:


> what are those seeds like i was thinking of buying some next week?


umm round?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 13, 2013)

IC3 wasnt on form for long seeds are actually oval smartass


----------



## iiKode (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2697823View attachment 2697824View attachment 2697825View attachment 2697826my 1st HPS all set up with my Blue lemon thai and AK47 now under it,


i linked you a metal one, 15 quid more than that shyte, have fun burning alive.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i linked you a metal one, 15 quid more than that shyte, have fun burning alive.


lol nice words of encouragement dude, i got what i could afford and i had cash so couldnt order online the 1 u showed me


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 13, 2013)

Anybody that is interested in my thread should check it out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Anybody that is interested in my thread should check it out.


no fukoff"

hahaha

in a bit of a check every 1hr complex atm, dont want these suckers drying out, sum have at tiny 3rd leaf! they wer all white this morning now gren 2 leafs, had to help get shells of a few but im a very very happy camer atm,.

should be 2 days and they go over to the big lights


----------



## zVice (Jun 13, 2013)

Courtesy of Don













Seriously though, don't leave it on the carpet



Garybhoy11 said:


> lol nice words of encouragement dude, i got what i could afford and i had cash so couldnt order online the 1 u showed me


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> Courtesy of Don
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think them bricks are the best thing to put them on either, are they not the ones that are inside storage heaters because they hold a lot of heat?? I think sooo


----------



## zVice (Jun 13, 2013)

My lumatek has been sitting on a brick for about 3 years now, no fire yet




Mastergrow said:


> dont think them bricks are the best thing to put them on either, are they not the ones that are inside storage heaters because they hold a lot of heat?? I think sooo


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what are those seeds like i was thinking of buying some next week?


 they're prone to herm, which is why I pulled em, but if kept close eye on, they'd be cracking


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> My lumatek has been sitting on a brick for about 3 years now, no fire yet


The make of mine is Lumii, mine look pretty well vented, I ain't worried about them at all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> dont think them bricks are the best thing to put them on either, are they not the ones that are inside storage heaters because they hold a lot of heat?? I think sooo


do u think its safe enough on an upside down metal baking tray or would a cooling rack be better?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

ive got 2 of the metal 1s have been going 5yr+ now wonder how long they last? cause mine have literally been running nonstop for 5yr lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 13, 2013)

Easy Garyboy I've got a maxibright 600 plastic shitty ballast and its been fine for 2 years now sitting on 2 engineering bricks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

at least there are a cpl ppl that are tryng to convince me its safe lol instead of telling me im gonna burn alive


----------



## zVice (Jun 13, 2013)

Missus doing ok sambs? How'd the op go?

anyone seen or heard from tip top? Reckon his lady musta shagged his brains out and he's forgotten how to use a computer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

got the ex wife on the way over for a booty call should be fun, till i pack her in a taxi home again when im done haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> at least there are a cpl ppl that are tryng to convince me its safe lol instead of telling me im gonna burn alive


i did think that was a little harsh meself m8, theres plenty who use and used them ballasts for years they made millions of em and yeah a few have self combusted lol but i wouldnt worry too much just vent em get something to put them on and your be fine.

now u should burn in hell not alive tho lol for waiting so long to change from cfls lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 13, 2013)

Go on my son smash them back doors in fella hahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2013)

hahaha cheers newuser, i know should have made the switch to hps ages ago


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> Missus doing ok sambs? How'd the op go?
> 
> anyone seen or heard from tip top? Reckon his lady musta shagged his brains out and he's forgotten how to use a computer


she a alrite vice, leg looked abit rough tho n carnt move etc 

im more worried bout me m8 av been washing,cooking,cleaning looking after sprogs since 7am and 1 of em is still up and terrorizing me as i type lol

i forgot to say geezer ttt said im to take his samples and send him the smoke report lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 13, 2013)

sup dirty slags...................fbuk me all my contacts got fbuk all goin atm (clones) ive got my own clones going but wanted something diff...........call them self week growers....fbuking green fingers.......pfffft yer rite


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 13, 2013)

weed growers...(week) wtf


----------



## zVice (Jun 13, 2013)

Reet lil domestic fairy you are, can picture it now with the little pink apron!

night night bitches, thank fuck it's Friday tomorrow



newuserlol said:


> she a alrite vice, leg looked abit rough tho n carnt move etc
> 
> im more worried bout me m8 av been washing,cooking,cleaning looking after sprogs since 7am and 1 of em is still up and terrorizing me as i type lol
> 
> i forgot to say geezer ttt said im to take his samples and send him the smoke report lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

ic3 with a new name, same writing and needing clones at the min.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> Reet lil domestic fairy you are, can picture it now with the little pink apron!
> 
> night night bitches, thank fuck it's Friday tomorrow


fuck off lol and i was gonna wish u a happy friday 2mora ya wanker cause i no u loooooove your job lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 13, 2013)

new name?........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;5jzMw9ezE3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jzMw9ezE3I[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 13, 2013)

ic3 u from midlands?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 13, 2013)

lmao ok ice or is that imc?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2013)

midlands? no mate, got more class than that like!
aint this a midlands hottie?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> dont think them bricks are the best thing to put them on either, are they not the ones that are inside storage heaters because they hold a lot of heat?? I think sooo


Na those are just normal housebricks, was a reet fuckin chew the whole room was covered in a couple of mil of grey soot. Bloke said it happens 1 in a couple of thousand. Nice eh...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 13, 2013)

ic3 I sent u that pic of my mom for pers use not to show on ere lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 13, 2013)

fukin went to Vauxhall today to get the new astra gtc turbo and ive got to wait till sep for my car.......takes the piss


----------



## iiKode (Jun 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> at least there are a cpl ppl that are tryng to convince me its safe lol instead of telling me im gonna burn alive


growi is a hazard enough, but chancing a plastic ballast, fs my 250 metal one gets hot enough nevermind a 400 plastic one, seriously


----------



## indikat (Jun 13, 2013)

I was runnin 3 maxibright on metal sheets, one burnt out internally replaced wiv a digi then preferred the light wiv the digi so replaced all 3 stepping up to 1000w superlumens. I have 2 workin maxibright an will not run em in a house wiv people.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds like all these ballasts goin on fire wer maxibright ones

@don, what make was urs m8?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

anyone looking for top stealth, go get one of the slient running box fans......big and ugly as fuck, but quiet as a church mouse. Really impressive when comparing it to my 8 inch ruck that sounds like a plane taking off. This is a 250mm with a 250mm can. Seriously you can hardly hear it outside the tent.


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

DST said:


> anyone looking for top stealth, go get one of the slient running box fans......big and ugly as fuck, but quiet as a church mouse. Really impressive when comparing it to my 8 inch ruck that sounds like a plane taking off. This is a 250mm with a 250mm can. Seriously you can hardly hear it outside the tent.


cool wonder why they make them so beautiful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

whats the airflow rating and price tag on that D? i looked a while back n they were a pretty penny then, but so was the TD (supposedly) silent one i got....


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

I am a bit disappointed wiv the yield on the Tutankhamon at 3 oz each, very disappointed actually as it is the lowest yielding plant I have paid for an grown, I have another which looks closer to 7 wiv bettr resin development, the smoke is strong and relaxing but not outstanding as I thought it mite be... just smells like weed not much else, didn't lollipop the two low yielders...note to self...fukin lollipop evrythin...trimming for 4 hours to get 6 oz fukin popcorn fest. just started flowering some sat doms..jtr..lost the label cant remember which one it is got some of my personal favourite tangerine dream under the thou an blowin in the wind shear, have a good Friday jobbers ...its...the...wekkend...!!!! an have a good day ice n sambo cos everyday is fri for us cs cept sambo who is now mr musclin the floor an doin brekkie wiv a mop in his arse


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

It's for a 1000m cubed room by all accounts. So basically like a 10 inch ruck I guess, 73 watt. It was 164 euro plus 21% sales tax, so just under 200 euro (that was with a massive 5% discount, lol, cloggies are so generous). Well worth it though considering how quiet it is. Suitable for 2 600's at least.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh well another year older.................fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

happy bd sae hope you have a good day m8.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Aye, happy biff-day lad. Aw ra best an aw that shtuff.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

critical jack herer at some weeks...
View attachment 2698714


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning fukkerz, well just for your info i am still alive i did not burn alive while i slept last night despite some of ur concerns about my plastic maxibright ballast,
how are we all doing today?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

all good bro, just got a letter to post and im done for the day


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh well another year older.................fuck


 we're all getting there m8. happy b'day and have a good one!!!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy day of birth sae, have a messy one!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

seedlings under hps today  the games ON!


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

different lappy windows 7 not fukin 8 dif part of the country an I can post pics, more to come soon. This is tangerine dream veged out


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

trimmed cheesequake, good resin dev, the larger buds on the fag pack ar 12, they were dried then trimmed then paper bagged then curing


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

sup slags......just waterd my bitches...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

me and the wife been having a talk today........getting to hard to get new strains ect round my ends so im going to get some seeds.......advice on were to get them who I can trust sites ect....and if they any good.....im after a dicent yield...prob sommert like big bud ect but I also want to do cheese strain......any info wld be good splitarses.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me and the wife been having a talk today........getting to hard to get new strains ect round my ends so im going to get some seeds.......advice on were to get them who I can trust sites ect....and if they any good.....im after a dicent yield...prob sommert like big bud ect but I also want to do cheese strain......any info wld be good splitarses.......


Alright shit flicker. I always use attitude seeds there good but doin and a few other lads use breeders boutique there's sum really nice lookin strains on there think I'm gonna have a dabble with them soon  barneys farm blue cheese is a good yielder and nice smoke just wasn't as flavourful as i thought it would be.anyway check them 2 out and your Laughing mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

im doing barneys farm blue cheese atm they flowering took couple of clones of her 2......and cheers bro......shit flicker ...lmaoooooooooooooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im doing barneys farm blue cheese atm they flowering took couple of clones of her 2......and cheers bro......shit flicker ...lmaoooooooooooooo


Hahahaha Yeh they grow like crazy don't they good strain imo and very stinky. I'm doin blue dream and bubba kush now and they smell bostin already can't wait to flip the little slags over Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer they do was a bit slow in first few weeks of veg but im happy with them plentys of buds starting to grow....had to give them a trim too.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

just lookin on attitude now...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me and the wife been having a talk today........getting to hard to get new strains ect round my ends so im going to get some seeds.......advice on were to get them who I can trust sites ect....and if they any good.....im after a dicent yield...prob sommert like big bud ect but I also want to do cheese strain......any info wld be good splitarses.......


well I've been pondering over some 15 strains or so for my next strain and finally plumped for Sannies Herijuana. ordered them last night and they've been dispatched this morning so they're on the way... wont be going in for a while yet though. seedsman and attitude are both good suplliers also.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

Sannies are top draw shit. Heavy indica is herijuana. Major body stone.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

well im doing 10 barneys farm blue cheese atm.......but next grow I wag going to do like 20 and 1 week veg and turn them....and see the outcome.....keeping them small about a foot each?....so best to order 20 fem seeds or autos?....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sannies are top draw shit. Heavy indica is herijuana. Major body stone.


now that's what i'm talking about, knock me out baby!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well im doing 10 barneys farm blue cheese atm.......but next grow I wag going to do like 20 and 1 week veg and turn them....and see the outcome.....keeping them small about a foot each?....so best to order 20 fem seeds or autos?....


I'd go with fem m8 or clones if using the same strain.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

ok cheers bro......lol theres 2 much to choose from on attitude......im like a kid in a sweet shop lol.........whats that in your pic drwelsh...is it one of your own grows?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 14, 2013)

hows is
the grows?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me and the wife been having a talk today........getting to hard to get new strains ect round my ends so im going to get some seeds.......advice on were to get them who I can trust sites ect....and if they any good.....im after a dicent yield...prob sommert like big bud ect but I also want to do cheese strain......any info wld be good splitarses.......


Big buddah cheese or Exodus cheese are both excellent cheese strains and both can be found on attitude


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

that greenhouse seeds exodus cheese is surprisingly nice, nowhere near as good as the clone-only but still a good smoke, i didnt really like the big buddha cheese tho much prefered there blue cheese.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer im hoping I do good of this barneys farm blue cheese.....makes me laff.......I grow the stuff but I don't smoke weed lol........but as I sed its for my next grow and I want to keep them small bout a foot and have 20 plants and comp the 2 grows.......ideal thing I wanted to do is a grow every 6 to 7 weeks start to fin


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok cheers bro......lol theres 2 much to choose from on attitude......im like a kid in a sweet shop lol.........whats that in your pic drwelsh...is it one of your own grows?


yes m8, the one I've just finished. bella donna from paradise seeds, but ordered through seedsman. came with 2 free white widow beans and 5 free afghan x


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> yes m8, the one I've just finished.


what is it bro


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

ahhh didn't kno you get free seeds well im going to be ordering 20?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh didn't kno you get free seeds well im going to be ordering 20?


I have 1 of the white widow freebies in with my bella's this time, unfortunately, I killed the other by accident..... actually, I just realised summin, I should update my sig and my journal.. to 5 Bella's and a White Widow lol you'll be happy with the Bella's though I think.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yes mate thay look good to me nice big buds on them 2......how long did you veg from seed and how long did you 12/12.......how tall did thay get?.....soz bout all questions


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

my barneys farm blue should be finished beginning of aug so just planning ahead for next grow....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh didn't kno you get free seeds well im going to be ordering 20?


Can u not order a couple of seeds and veg them and take clones instead if wasting money on a pile of seeds. You could end up with a few different phenos i u buy a loada seeds which ain't good when growin 20 plants, some small, some lanky. At least with the clones they'll a grow pretty much the same


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

do you have good success with your clones in your dome in veg room?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer I did think about that master......was just bit worrid of my succsess rate on the clones......thort if I got 20 seeds I had more of a chance.....but yer mate good point.....I have a dome bubler heatmat under some clfs atm im trying rockwool atm and just playing cup n water meth with a drop of super t...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

here............


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im hoping I do good of this barneys farm blue cheese.....makes me laff.......I grow the stuff but I don't smoke weed lol........but as I sed its for my next grow and I want to keep them small bout a foot and have 20 plants and comp the 2 grows.......ideal thing I wanted to do is a grow every 6 to 7 weeks start to fin


why do u not smoke weed?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I did think about that master......was just bit worrid of my succsess rate on the clones......thort if I got 20 seeds I had more of a chance.....but yer mate good point.....I have a dome bubler heatmat under some clfs atm im trying rockwool atm and just playing cup n water meth with a drop of super t...


careful with that heatmat buddy, it'll cook em in no time... bella's clone really easy, last lot I took (35) had 100% success in 16 days. thing is with clones, ppl stress bout em too much, just keep em moist and humid for first few days and let em do their thing. they need no attention at all for days if the conditions are right. light not too close is biggest tip, you want it to root, not grow.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> why do u not smoke weed?


It's illegal.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> why do u not smoke weed?


use to in my younger days......im 31 now with fam so.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> here............View attachment 2699115


Yeah seen that before m8. I root my clones in jiffy pellets sittin in the side of my veg room which runs 600w hps lights and get pretty much 100% success. You've plenty of time before the next run to get ur cloning sorted. Mine take 2-3 weeks to root, I could probly work at it and get it quicker but it does the job for now. I'd def think about the clones for a grow of 20 plants, def worth it i think


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

so what u rec guys 20 bella seeds or 5 and clone them?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

I tried jiff pellets b4 mine just died lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

how many oz a plant did u pull?...


DrOfWelshMagic said:


> careful with that heatmat buddy, it'll cook em in no time... bella's clone really easy, last lot I took (35) had 100% success in 16 days. thing is with clones, ppl stress bout em too much, just keep em moist and humid for first few days and let em do their thing. they need no attention at all for days if the conditions are right. light not too close is biggest tip, you want it to root, not grow.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I tried jiff pellets b4 mine just died lol


Probly fucked with them too much lol, I wet mine put them in the prop and leave it be for 2 weeks, I try not and even open the prop for that time, no sprayin, no more water just let the fuckers be and they always been healthy lookin


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

do yours like droop for first few days then perk back up?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> do yours like droop for first few days then perk back up?


They only dropped for the first day or so tht was it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

Just keep it simple i reckon, works for me anyway. All that shite about cut the 45 under water and scrape the stem and all maybe works but u don't need to do it


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u rec guys 20 bella seeds or 5 and clone them?


I bought a pack of 10 fem, took clones from them, grew them out and kept 3 phenos. cloned 4 each from the best 2, plants 2 and 3 in my current scrog grow, the clones are now ready and waiting to get repotted n flipped with a week or 2's vegging under the hps behind them... its all in my journal m8, from bean to close up final bud shots. have a gander.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer that's why im trying the simple cup and water meth.....and got a few in my dome atm in rockwool....as soon as I found my way of cloning witch works then ill be happy...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yes mate just been reading it nice gro bro......


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> use to in my younger days......im 31 now with fam so.....


I'm 43 with fam so .... So fucking what ? Gerit down ya boy ! Lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes mate just been reading it nice gro bro......


thanks mate but really, you should see what some of these other guys here are growing, kinda embarrasses to me into submission...


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> use to in my younger days......im 31 now with fam so.....


soooo u jus grow it now ur sensible?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes mate just been reading it nice gro bro......


fucking BRO? u a paki my man?all be having less.

well just taken all the seedlings toi the grow house, fucking copper slowed down next top me with big bag thinking im a grafter lol,, shit meself, dident need to be stopped with 24 seedlings all sprouted in prop!

anwyays all in ther wilma pots now, fuk al the repotting bollox, most had roots out the bottom of ther cube.,
the 4 physco clones loked fine planted 2 days ago first time i checked em was today, a lil N def but nowt base nutes wont remedy.

so aye the games on

thinking of adding a 400 hps to hang vert in the middle of the 4,, just thining like, i know i need a push bike tho, walkings no fucking fun

OH yes have u lot ever had a seed pop and thers 2 stems? it loked like a small plant with 2 leafs up top and leaf popping out the side, but under closer inspection ther was 2 stems. lol,, topping not needed for this puppy.,


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking BRO? u a paki my man?all be having less.
> 
> well just taken all the seedlings toi the grow house, fucking copper slowed down next top me with big bag thinking im a grafter lol,, shit meself, dident need to be stopped with 24 seedlings all sprouted in prop!
> 
> ...


sounds gud m8 fukin coppers always around wen u don't need em cunts, been playing wiv the idea of a little vert hps mesel fatten up the colas a bit more, currently usin cfl fer supplemental vert but I fancy some bare dangling bulbs. mus feel gud getting those babies ubder light....you spent the money in yer head yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking BRO? u a paki my man?all be having less.
> 
> well just taken all the seedlings toi the grow house, fucking copper slowed down next top me with big bag thinking im a grafter lol,, shit meself, dident need to be stopped with 24 seedlings all sprouted in prop!
> 
> ...


all my clones go straight into ther 18l pot once rooted, they do fine 

as for the psycho, as soon as ther potted they get very close to full strength nutes, maybe in hydro they can handle it better cos ther not sittin in the nutes the whole time

get a pic of this fucked up seedling up m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes mate thay look good to me nice big buds on them 2......how long did you veg from seed and how long did you 12/12.......how tall did thay get?.....soz bout all questions


if you're deffo going down the Bella Donna road mate, I would advise no more than 4 or 5 weeks vegging from seed, unless you want proper TREES or 3-4 weeks with clones. 2 grows ago, also journalled on here, I pulled 2oz a plant on 6 Bella's flowered @ 8" tall. 2 were topped and 2 were fim'd. finished at 40 some inches (from seed).


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

paki.....lmao far from it im a tattoo artist/bodybuilder lol......I just grow for little extra cash.....why not.......pays for a holiday ect ay......


IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking BRO? u a paki my man?all be having less.
> 
> well just taken all the seedlings toi the grow house, fucking copper slowed down next top me with big bag thinking im a grafter lol,, shit meself, dident need to be stopped with 24 seedlings all sprouted in prop!
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

cheers for the info drwelsh.....good journ to.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

not as if I need the cash ic3.....own business own house own cars.....just brought one 2 days ago for 15k......just a hobby for me.....not like some teenage lad whos groing in his room to impress his mates and look big lol and to get mashed on wkend....ive got a good life and good future for my kids lol.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

Wee pic update, the blueberry are a little fucked up looking in shape cos I bent them a bit so the others can catch up. Cut a small bit of the bottom of them all. Goina try and keep these fuckers tidy this time compared to the previous grows tht wer bushy as fuck with no room

 And this is why autos are crap IMO, fuckin thing is about 4 week since I put it in ther, so another 4-5 and ill be harvesting it lol, aye right


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

And a wee bit of cured psycho for ye's


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> And a wee bit of cured psycho for ye's
> View attachment 2699186



how long has that been curing mg? have grown the strain near 3 yrs never cured it for more than a few week tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how long has that been curing mg? have grown the strain near 3 yrs never cured it for more than a few week tho lol


About ten weeks m8, I kept enough to try and see me thru till next harvest, but she's runnin done soon lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> not as if I need the cash ic3.....own business own house own cars.....just brought one 2 days ago for 15k......just a hobby for me.....not like some teenage lad whos groing in his room to impress his mates and look big lol and to get mashed on wkend....ive got a good life and good future for my kids lol.......


why risk all that fer a bit of growing...pigs will take it all off you if they kick the doors off...proceeds of your hobby..?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> why risk all that fer a bit of growing...pigs will take it all off you if they kick the doors off...proceeds of your hobby..?


you're damn right there m8, had a mate lose 11k that way..... thank fuck they didn't know bout the other 38 he had stashed


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

risk?.....all thay can do is take shit of me lol ay as if gonna send me down for few plants.....if it happens then...my bad.....its quiert were I am so doubt it


indikat said:


> why risk all that fer a bit of growing...pigs will take it all off you if they kick the doors off...proceeds of your hobby..?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> not as if I need the cash ic3.....own business own house own cars.....just brought one 2 days ago for 15k....


oh fuk me another chedder! we need that like a bullet up the arse!


MG, yeh il get a pic of the weird one tomoz, propeprmad, ive heard of shit b44 like this but never happend, 2 whole plant of 1 been be a belter. take a cut,, call it a pheno u know like the cunt does! LOL,,, u know................

but aye yeh things going well, all take me wee girl over for a walk each day from tomoz, she knows how tow ater, she gave me a gobful last grow for splashing the leafs with water saying it will hurt em! bless, obv remeebred me saying to her not to get it on the leafs or they will burn

kids eh!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

cash of growing is just a bonus tbh lads.....I wouldn't miss it if I got caught


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

i no i wouldnt be growing if i had business,house, cars etc but agreed theres plenty that do, my dad is very comfortable and dont smoke green but since i showed him how to grow he carnt get enough of it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

you get to the post office today ice?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

think it cos me like a grand to do room ect clones what now for out come ill prob get 2 grand prof on that.....so yer fbuk it if get caught ......ill take up knitting lmao


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no i wouldnt be growing if i had business,house, cars etc but agreed theres plenty that do, my dad is very comfortable and dont smoke green but since i showed him how to grow he carnt get enough of it lol


I KNOW EXACTLY WHERE YOUR COMING FROM MATEY!!!  not my parents tho. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you get to the post office today ice?


 i may have or i may not! u just dont know!

i grow for the love too,, cash means noffink!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer newuser......I dow smoke it iver.......tbh my self I thort id never grow it....only tried it cos my sneaky bro in law I found out he had a bash at it so I thort fbuk it ill have a go.....and I must say yer I like it.....something diff and watching them transform in the weeks is awesome.....makes me laff how a (weed) can be so amazing ay


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i may have or i may not! u just dont know!
> 
> i grow for the love too,, cash means noffink!


i may or may not pay for them u just dont know! especially seeing as there where promised monday and its now fucking friday cough (messer) cough lolol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 14, 2013)

every time i get to week 4 i nget a defishancy?pics up when she wakes,hows everyone?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

shame it wernt legal ay.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i may have or i may not! u just dont know!
> 
> i grow for the love too,, cash means noffink!


U grow for the love aye...the love of all the shit u bought with the cash that meant nothing lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

it's posted..... so is mine!!! man, there some shit flying round in Royal Mail Vans atm rofl


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> risk?.....all thay can do is take shit of me lol ay as if gonna send me down for few plants.....if it happens then...my bad.....its quiert were I am so doubt it


m8y, u sed u r not smoking cos of ur family....but at 20 pips u r a class 3 commercial grower and all ur cash can be taken,,gold cars...kids etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

lol sed to the missis can we buy bigger house so I can have extra room for growing.......she sed no.....I sed well fuk u then wen u want some new shoes............


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

na not at 20 mates been caught with lot more thay took plants shit ect and got slap on wrist....


indikat said:


> m8y, u sed u r not smoking cos of ur family....but at 20 pips u r a class 3 commercial grower and all ur cash can be taken,,gold cars...kids etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i may or may not pay for them u just dont know! especially seeing as there where promised monday and its now fucking friday cough (messer) cough lolol


awwwwwwfucking awwwwww

like that isssit? awwwwwww

cunt,, not tellingu know,, not sure if it was or wat class it wass? is ther a 3rd class? hmm dunno but cheap sounds best..

cough"cunt"caugh"



imcjayt said:


> na not at 20 mates been caught with lot more thay took plants shit ect and got slap on wrist....


each case has its own merit if cps wanna go for prosseeds of crime they can and will, and theyl even take ya lightbulbs,, so be warned. wen u rlogging in from the library pc for free, well all say "told u so"


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> na not at 20 mates been caught with lot more thay took plants shit ect and got slap on wrist....


interesting approach to risk..have a good one mate...lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer I c what your saying but my risk is low.....were I am there no police its not like im on some council estate with loud mouth jellous chavs about....only time u get caught is wen u tell ppl......only ppl who kno is my missis and this form.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

and if theres any pigs ere................fbuk u lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shame it wernt legal ay.....


just a tad!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 14, 2013)

awyone got nyold phnd lying around?mine drount lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 14, 2013)

Friday and no shots up? Must be my fucking turn then.......


'Two Toke Killer'

Smaller one.



Bigger one.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> awyone got nyold phnd lying around?mine drount lol


Fuck me , this thread needs a translator ! Woyats you oonooboot ? Crant reeaed aye thooking fieeng !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me , this thread needs a translator ! Woyats you oonooboot ? Crant reeaed aye thooking fieeng !


i was a little confused myself lol

hows the new job going then baz?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was a little confused myself lol
> 
> hows the new job going then baz?


aww bless sambos given up

yes they got posted, u will reciev them tomorrow!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww bless sambos given up
> 
> yes they got posted, u will reciev them tomorrow!


i dont argue with u any more ice its boring with your intelligence levels lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 14, 2013)

any one got any cuts ready?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont argue with u any more ice its boring with your intelligence levels lol


 lol is all im saying, i choose not to use my intelligence on here, no point,would be way above your feeble minds

muahaha


----------



## zVice (Jun 14, 2013)

Is that "street" smarts then?



IC3M4L3 said:


> lol is all im saying, i choose not to use my intelligence on here, no point,would be way above your feeble minds
> 
> muahaha


----------



## indikat (Jun 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Friday and no shots up? Must be my fucking turn then.......
> 
> 
> 'Two Toke Killer'
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

some pics of my big buddah cheese, still curing only been in the jars for 1 day


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was a little confused myself lol
> 
> hows the new job going then baz?


Well , Wednesday I hit the gate post over, yesterday I nearly took some fuckers sweed off with the net-bars that swing over to cover trailer top, today I forgot to wind legs down & dropped trailer on its knees & it took 64 attempts to reverse into bay ! 
Thanks 4 asking though . Lol, gonna post vid over week end of me at the shit tip .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Well , Wednesday I hit the gate post over, yesterday I nearly took some fuckers sweed off with the net-bars that swing over to cover trailer top, today I forgot to wind legs down & dropped trailer on its knees & it took 64 attempts to reverse into bay !
> Thanks 4 asking though . Lol, gonna post vid over week end of me at the shit tip .


Sounds like ur havin fun then


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like ur havin fun then


Oh yes , well me pants are ! Been out of the game for a while m8, lost all my confidence !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Oh yes , well me pants are ! Been out of the game for a while m8, lost all my confidence !


lol, u glad t be back working tho? i couldnt not work, sometimes i hate it but id be bored to tears if i wasnt working. 2-3 weeks off for me is plenty


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> any one got any cuts ready?


not yet my man but i'm planning on taking some Bella Donna and White Widow in the next few weeks if that's any good. I wanna see if I can transport them successfully now I know how to do it lol....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> not yet my man but i'm planning on taking some Bella Donna and White Widow in the next few weeks if that's any good. I wanna see if I can transport them successfully now I know how to do it lol....


simple postin them m8, and they can survive like that for days


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> not yet my man but i'm planning on taking some Bella Donna and White Widow in the next few weeks if that's any good. I wanna see if I can transport them successfully now I know how to do it lol....


hope im on the list for one of ur trial postage runs wiv a cut or 2 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

my pc build so far...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my pc build so far...............View attachment 2699368View attachment 2699369View attachment 2699370


What card's have you got in there lad?

They look like HD3870's.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

ah they only babys radion 3870 hd on cross fire.....it was a uv pc Im building even the chips on my board light up lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

plays me games good enuff.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Well , Wednesday I hit the gate post over, yesterday I nearly took some fuckers sweed off with the net-bars that swing over to cover trailer top, today I forgot to wind legs down & dropped trailer on its knees & it took 64 attempts to reverse into bay !
> Thanks 4 asking though . Lol, gonna post vid over week end of me at the shit tip .


sacked by Wednesday m8, prolly on death by wreckless too... hee hee


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah they only babys radion 3870 hd on cross fire.....it was a uv pc Im building even the chips on my board light up lol....View attachment 2699377View attachment 2699378


See, fucking good call that! 

Why did you decide to buy old cards when you can have so much more bang for your buck in a cheap modern card, 3870's have been struggling to keep up for a while now.

I had one of the first ever 3870 crossfire machines.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

has been a busy ol day multi loads of clothes washing, more nappy changes than i care to remember im about ready to end it all and its only day 2 lmao fuck the missus needs to get better and quick!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

yer I will get some like 7800 later on in year...I already had 1 3870 so got a nother one and crossed it...dose the job..maxed on most games....just wanted to do a uv build and see how it turns out still lots to do yet........I mainly use my lappy tho lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> See, fucking good call that!
> 
> Why did you decide to buy old cards when you can have so much more bang for your buck in a cheap modern card, 3870's have been struggling to keep up for a while now.
> 
> I had one of the first ever 3870 crossfire machines.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has been a busy ol day multi loads of clothes washing, more nappy changes than i care to remember im about ready to end it all and its only day 2 lmao fuck the missus needs to get better and quick!


fuck i couldnt be dealing with all that lol. sure youll maybe get something in the post in the morning te help.....youll be waiting at the door lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> fuck i couldnt be dealing with all that lol. sure youll maybe get something in the post in the morning te help.....youll be waiting at the door lol


if i havent im off up north to kill ice lmao 

i always do me part mg but never to this degree im fucking struggling m8 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

kno how u feel bro.....been there....out of routine shit ect......


newuserlol said:


> if i havent im off up north to kill ice lmao
> 
> i always do me part mg but never to this degree im fucking struggling m8 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I will get some like 7800 later on in year...I already had 1 3870 so got a nother one and crossed it...dose the job..maxed on most games....just wanted to do a uv build and see how it turns out still lots to do yet........I mainly use my lappy tho lol


Don't know what games your playing but I couldn't get 60fps @ 1080p with max settings (sometimes not even medium) on most games within the last 2 years out of mine and they were over clocked with after market Thermaltake Duorb coolers fitted.

I got rid of them after having them for more than 5 years and got an XFX HD6870 for £100, now that does do maxed.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

when my missis was in hospital with our son and I was on me own I was wtf.........even had to make me own brew in morning lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if i havent im off up north to kill ice lmao
> 
> i always do me part mg but never to this degree im fucking struggling m8 lol


ive no idea m8 i aint got no kids, plenty of nieces and nephews which is enuf for me lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> when my missis was in hospital with our son and I was on me own I was wtf.........even had to make me own brew in morning lol


omfg perish the thought!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

playing mw3 and bad company 2 atm maxed....I will upgrade tho for when mw4 comes out......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't know what games your playing but I couldn't get 60fps @ 1080p with max settings on most games within the last 2 years out of mine and they were over clocked with after market Thermaltake Duorb coolers fitted.
> 
> I got rid of them after having them for more than 5 years and got an XFX HD6870 for £100, now that does do maxed.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

had to laff at her ealyer.....sed to her after xmas im getting rid of built grow room and havin to big tents ......she sed no I like the wallpaper it matches lmao...........


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ive no idea m8 i aint got no kids, plenty of nieces and nephews which is enuf for me lol


your getting old tho mg the big 3-0 soon m8 wont be long lol till you feel my pain lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had to laff at her ealyer.....sed to her after xmas im getting rid of built grow room and havin to big tents ......she sed no I like the wallpaper it matches lmao...........View attachment 2699396



lolol i like that m8, i still say your a old member with a new name tho........


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i like that m8, i still say your a old member with a new name tho........


lmao.....seriously bro I aint......wish I was and started growing a long time ago ive been missing out grrrrr


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

its nice getting up in morning missis bringin me a brew and a cig and then lying there.........hering my lights come on and rvks kikin in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my pc build so far...............View attachment 2699368View attachment 2699369View attachment 2699370


Looks like a ket trip in a disco lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

i wish i had that luxury my 2 6'' rvks sound like a small plane taking off lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your getting old tho mg the big 3-0 soon m8 wont be long lol till you feel my pain lmao


nealry another year m8 before im there lol, age is only a number anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

lol I should say to the missis im done with breeding u time to try some new girls.....(strains) lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks like a ket trip in a disco lol.


u dont like ket don so how the fek would u know lol not that im starting ya big northan ethug lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> nealry another year m8 before im there lol, age is only a number anyway


yer rite there m8 age is only a number im 26 and divorced with 3 kids so live the life of a 45yr old man lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wish i had that luxury my 2 6'' rvks sound like a small plane taking off lol


why dont u try replace them after this grow m8, get some quiet ones


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

sorry not rvk I changed to ram as I rem my rvk was noisy have to have 2 venting out that room as it get hot.....everything run thru my celing and into my loft just 2 6 inch holes coming thru wiring ballasts fans mounted to frames in loft


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> nealry another year m8 before im there lol, age is only a number anyway


u keep saying that mg have you got a 16yr old missus or sumfin lmao your getting old ya wanker just live with it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

lolol.....its why id never get marrid.....she keeps askin ...I say no


Garybhoy11 said:


> yer rite there m8 age is only a number im 26 and divorced with 3 kids so live the life of a 45yr old man lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> why dont u try replace them after this grow m8, get some quiet ones


cause i heard they aint that quiet m8 and im a cunt for spending on new equipment all my shit apart from tents is as old as i been growin.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

my ram to my rvk there was sooooooo much diff was well worth it main thing u can only here if u lying there listning in my bed room is my circulating fan


newuserlol said:


> cause i heard they aint that quiet m8 and im a cunt for spending on new equipment all my shit apart from tents is as old as i been growin.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u keep saying that mg have you got a 16yr old missus or sumfin lmao your getting old ya wanker just live with it lol


shes 17 not 16, 16 would be illegal....aye im gettin old m8 but i dont feel any different than i did when i was 21, still doin the same shit...well maybe not to the same extent but tryin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u dont like ket don so how the fek would u know lol not that im starting ya big northan ethug lmao


Rough day with the family makes you just as lairy as the vods, interesting 

Just cos I don't like it don't mean I ain't tried it lol.

Night all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cause i heard they aint that quiet m8 and im a cunt for spending on new equipment all my shit apart from tents is as old as i been growin.


dst posted a fan earlier says it was really quiet, big ugly thing, my tds fan with a fan controller does the job for me, cant hear it outside the room and thats all i need


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

lol......same bro im 31 still feel 21.....ive got a mgzr all kitted up full decals on drive....makes me feel young.....until I look in mirror and see a few gray hairs coming thru....mg is going tho....went to Vauxhall few days ago orderd the new astra gtc turbo got to wait till fbukin sep for it tho....grrrr


Mastergrow said:


> shes 17 not 16, 16 would be illegal....aye im gettin old m8 but i dont feel any different than i did when i was 21, still doin the same shit...well maybe not to the same extent but tryin lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Rough day with the family makes you just as lairy as the vods, interesting
> 
> Just cos I don't like it don't mean I ain't tried it lol.
> 
> Night all.


aint the rough day m8 is just the vods lolol still need a drink ffs 

night.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

and if u like 29 and your munchin on a 17 yr old pussy.......then fair play lol


Mastergrow said:


> nealry another year m8 before im there lol, age is only a number anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

the fun part being a tattoo artist lol with the young birds when they have there lower stomach done and they have to unbutton there jeans and sometimes with the position of me tattooing hand tends to touch there u kno what......I do appolagise tho.......lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the fun part being a tattoo artist lol with the young birds when they have there lower stomach done and they have to unbutton there jeans and sometimes with the position of me tattooing hand tends to touch there u kno what......I do appolagise tho.......lol


ye big perv!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

its all good lol.........


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

seen a few sights and had to keep a strait face ill tell ya lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the fun part being a tattoo artist lol with the young birds when they have there lower stomach done and they have to unbutton there jeans and sometimes with the position of me tattooing hand tends to touch there u kno what......I do appolagise tho.......lol


haha another tattoo artist & dirty cunt just like myself


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

u a tattooist?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

yeah have been about 4 years now


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

ah nice one.....well u kno exactly what I mean lmaoooo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

yeah i sure do m8 ive seen some sights in my time lol some good and some fuckin horrendous


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 14, 2013)

must be the curse of dirty pervy tattoo artist thats why u carnt grow or source good clones for shite lol

night lads


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

ha ha....yer the big fat birds who want there tits tattooing im like......god why me......ive had a few asking if id do there fanny flaps ive sed no lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

lmaooooo ha ha nite bro


newuserlol said:


> must be the curse of dirty pervy tattoo artist thats why u carnt grow or source good clones for shite lol
> 
> night lads


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ha ha....yer the big fat birds who want there tits tattooing im like......god why me......ive had a few asking if id do there fanny flaps ive sed no lol


id have gave them something like this lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

lmmmmmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that's class


Garybhoy11 said:


> id have gave them something like this lol
> View attachment 2699454


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

emag having that tattood on ya forhead lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 14, 2013)

you've got cunt written all over your face........yer I kno.....lolol


imcjayt said:


> emag having that tattood on ya forhead lolol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> must be the curse of dirty pervy tattoo artist thats why u carnt grow or source good clones for shite lol
> 
> night lads


nowt wrong wiv me clones dude..... hahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2013)

when u think u gonna have any clones ready for sharing Dr?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol is all im saying, i choose not to use my intelligence on here, no point,would be way above your feeble minds
> 
> muahaha


been readin the dictionary and thesaurus then for that comeback?

ic3 dnt know wats goin on wifout all those red lines under his sentences


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Is the electricity still on over there then?

evening soap bar muchers.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> playing mw3 and bad company 2 atm maxed....I will upgrade tho for when mw4 comes out......


You'll be waiting a while, the next cod is not modern warfare, it's ghosts.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

goooooooooooood morning

looks like it could be a half decent day weatherwise out there in bucks, im just getting the fry up cooked is well needed was getting quite pissed towards the end of the night.


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> goooooooooooood morning
> 
> looks like it could be a half decent day weatherwise out there in bucks, im just getting the fry up cooked is well needed was getting quite pissed towards the end of the night.


it will b more of the same today sambo....dad I wanted that one...dun poo etc, looks like women do nuffin lookin after kids all day, I go green at the thought of lookin after little ones for more than a few days, jus not cut out for it an I get dominated and bullied by small children in hours of bein in charge


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> it will b more of the same today sambo....dad I wanted that one...dun poo etc, looks like women do nuffin lookin after kids all day, I go green at the thought of lookin after little ones for more than a few days, jus not cut out for it an I get dominated and bullied by small children in hours of bein in charge


yep is gonna be more of the same for me indi and a few more weeks of it too lol i dont mind the cooking,cleanin etc but the sprogs fulltime is challenging lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yep is gonna be more of the same for me indi and a few more weeks of it too lol i dont mind the cooking,cleanin etc but the sprogs fulltime is challenging lol


theres always vodka and ganja to look forward too wen they fall asleep, bless em


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

right , im out of weed, going to stab every body to death up town !


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> right , im out of weed, going to stab every body to death up town !


I got loads Baz, trippin over it atm, pm me if it gets too bad


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> right , im out of weed, going to stab every body to death up town !


You not think u done enuf damage way that fuckin truck this week lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> You not think u done enuf damage way that fuckin truck this week lol


the world Was a safer place wen Baz was jus growin fer sure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> nowt wrong wiv me clones dude..... hahahaha


that parcel arrived safely this morning Doc cheers again bro


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 15, 2013)

hows the grows then?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 15, 2013)

pop over 2 my thread see if you guys see?thanks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> pop over 2 my thread see if you guys see?thanks


I had a look at ur thread m8, I've no idea what if could be, how long was it between them sets of pics?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

what strain is that drg? 

maybe a mag def? i always use calmag, but think its epsom salts for just mag?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

i aint had a look on silkroad for a while, just been aving a gander there a Canadian vendor selling 8ths of md for 1coin thats bloody cheap.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

My m8s been flat out on sr lately, he must near have as many buys as u now m8, 50 mortal kombats on ther was and 100g of moby dick again lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

Btc about 70 odd quid at the min, that md would be pretty cheap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fuk me sambo in a good mood and being nice
Ok so wers the real sambo?

Did ya package land? If yoir at the house howd u signfor it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

Shitty old day here, windy an pissin down, makes u wanna do fuck all lol. Sittin here blasting j's since I woke up probly don't help either


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8s been flat out on sr lately, he must near have as many buys as u now m8, 50 mortal kombats on ther was and 100g of moby dick again lol


has probably spent more than me mg with orders like that, heres my stats.

Total transactions: 73
Total spent: &#3647;425.14
Refund rate: 0.88%
Auto-finalize rate: 0%
Member for: 1 year


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has probably spent more than me mg with orders like that, heres my stats.
> 
> Total transactions: 73
> Total spent: &#3647;425.14
> ...


Just goina load his up here and see what it is , gimme a few mins


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

Still a fair bit off u m8 lol

transactions: 49
spent: 198.46
refund: 1.5%
auto finalise: 0.17%
member: 1 year

most of the transactions on there tho have been when the Bitcoins been quite high

just checked ther, works out at $4161.93


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Still a fair bit off u m8 lol
> 
> transactions: 49
> spent: 198.46
> ...


most of mine where when bitcoins where under a 10er mg, mine in $ is only 3000 odd


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk me sambo in a good mood and being nice
> Ok so wers the real sambo?
> 
> Did ya package land? If yoir at the house howd u signfor it?


not having much luck with deliverys recently, last 1 was posted next door and i had to wait half a week to get it, this 1 ive fucking missed and not only carnt i get a lift to the sorting office cause the missus carnt drive but its shut at 1pm so will hav to get a cab there monday grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

Henry of Mandy for a coin is about reet, I can get onions local for 500


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> most of mine where when bitcoins where under a 10er mg, mine in $ is only 3000 odd


Most that's been for u tho lol, that accounts been used by me, him and a couple others.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

70quid for 3.5g of md thought that was well cheap, i aint brought none in ages but last time i did was 40quid for 0.8 was a couple of year ago and local.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

Good money in it but no way i'd trust myself not to become etarded


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fuksake was gunna send em normal mail too.. 

Wounded but least u.got em to look forward to 3 weeks for the next batch

Shudda sent em to wer ur actually stayjng. Bet ya was wiunded.to see that red card thru door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

It must be a toon thing but ill not stand for under weights or owt padding the weight out either. Fuck that. I tell my dealer straight pack in trying to rob me. Or ill put word out and dent his business.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

apart from sniff i dont think ive brought anything local for years now, qaulity of drugs in my area is piss poor and theres more demand than there is supply.

could have a shitload of cash and still not be able to get what u want or the qaulity u like, quite a bit of sniff here tho ranging from 80 a 8th to 300.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuksake was gunna send em normal mail too..
> 
> Wounded but least u.got em to look forward to 3 weeks for the next batch
> 
> Shudda sent em to wer ur actually stayjng. Bet ya was wiunded.to see that red card thru door


i couldnt ice, the missus busts me balls when im on the tabs thats why i didnt have it sent there, pretty pissed off but fuck all i can do about it just have to wait till monday, still sumfing to look forward to.

nice1 for them ice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i couldnt ice, the missus busts me balls when im on the tabs thats why i didnt have it sent there, pretty pissed off but fuck all i can do about it just have to wait till monday, still sumfing to look forward to.
> 
> nice1 for them ice.


lol, like she wont notice wen ur wobbling round the house and cant shoot ya muk! LMAO

il get them cubes to u on monday wen i order em il let u know pal.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got loads Baz, trippin over it atm, pm me if it gets too bad


....its got too bad m8 !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

im feeling really bad too indi lololol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im feeling really bad too indi lololol


fuck off, i was bad first !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

im the worst so fuk all ya'll


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

im tempted to go flash dry some 4 week pe ! ...by the way ,will try get some pics up later.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im the worst so fuk all ya'll


were talking about weed withdrawals ice, ...not looks !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> were talking about weed withdrawals ice, ...not looks !


OHHH, i stil got bowt a eigth left

4 week PE? hmmm dunno matey, unless its from jimmy cut its less than half done, ul be at 8.5 weeks for that to finish, if its not jimmys cut coz his was a 6.5 week finsiher, and cant belive nobody kept a cut of it,, grrr, also his had the sickly sweet smell this lot of pe ther doing now has seemed to have lost, but his was a 2yr cut so its to be expected,

well of to the grow house today see how me wee ones coped under th hps for ther first day

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2341956/The-beggar-50-000-year--mention-living-300-000-flat-taxpayers-expense-pretending-hungry-homeless-wonder-middle-class-parents-mortified.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> apart from sniff i dont think ive brought anything local for years now, qaulity of drugs in my area is piss poor and theres more demand than there is supply.
> could have a shitload of cash and still not be able to get what u want or the qaulity u like, quite a bit of sniff here tho ranging from 80 a 8th to 300.


pub food is pub food eh. i'm lucky, i've been buying from good people for time so they don't tend to fuck about. it's not worth their time n hassle. they move more when people say how mint it is and less when it's other way round. 


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol, like she wont notice wen ur wobbling round the house and cant shoot ya muk! LMAO
> 
> il get them cubes to u on monday wen i order em il let u know pal.


ooooh photoshopped insults now. i'd have been more impressed if you spelled it all correctly lol. besides i'm greedy nee reacharounds. just the mushroom tattoo across ya face.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

just went to drop off a tester to ma mate and he offered me 6 blue cheese cuttings that he's not got the space for so who am i to say no lol, i should be picking them up on monday or tuesday at the latest so will get some pics up then for ya'll to see, pretty happy grower right now been trying to get cuttings off someone for a while now as fed up running from seed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooh photoshopped insults now. i'd have been more impressed if you spelled it all correctly lol. besides i'm greedy nee reacharounds. just the mushroom tattoo across ya face.


no that would be art, photoshopped would be a image ive edited, this is not!

does look good tho. dunnit 

ic3fail LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

just went and picked up another wee fan so i now have a small desk fan blowing on my shitty plastic ballast 24hrs a day to help keep it a little cooler until i get around to buying a metal ballast


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone got any rhiz for me?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

Aye, the shops have it.... Scroungers Thread ffs, lol.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't mind some rhiz, but then again om running low on A&B, cannazym, pk, and boost, so who's gonna sort me out. Lol

jokes.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

any1 got a spare couple of grand? i could really do with a hols lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Henry of Mandy for a coin is about reet, I can get onions local for 500





newuserlol said:


> 70quid for 3.5g of md thought that was well cheap, i aint brought none in ages but last time i did was 40quid for 0.8 was a couple of year ago and local.


50 sheets on the Henry for mandy in Sheff lads always has been an from bits I've had from diff areas Its always been the best gear ive had sayin that tho it's at least 5 year since I bought some but if it's owt like weed or the coke it will still be 90's prices lol still 180's a oz of high grade in Sheff an the kid I used to get the mandy off used to sell it to peeps all or country member loads a scousers talkin shit loads an some old bloke from saint Albans used to take nearly all of it the greedy cunt lol.....right made me want some na ya fuckers lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

some pics of my topped Blue Lemon Thai 4 weeks into flowering was under CFL's only till i bought a HPS a couple days ago, and 1 of my new ballast cooling system lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 15, 2013)

whatum

should be abusive as is the rules of the uk growers thread so whatum you Arabian camel wanking fuck pigs

im back , bronzed and handsome as ever , its been lazy fun , of course ive come back to a world of shit hassle and dead crops but thats the summer hols for you , nice to report its 27.4 degree in the fuckin airport terminal day before yesterday so imagine the fun when we went out to stand in a coach in the blazing sun for half an hour while thomas fuck decided on the plane thats likely to get us away , of course the french then shit on us ,,, lets say its nice to be back


----------



## moggggys (Jun 15, 2013)

oh and whats happened to the weather ? its pissing down one minute and sunny as anything the next , got shit to do and its not easy , once you start it goes very very wrong


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

weather has been fucked for days now mogs, spose to be like this for a while too.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 15, 2013)

no fun , got a few to repot , looking around i dont have a single plant thats over potted , had to stick a couple into aquafarms as there rootbound , some are close to autoflowering !


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

how much did ya loose mogs?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

@moggy... U know ur autos m8, this things about 4 weeks since I put it in the oxypot, should it not be showin something by now?? Auto cheese candy (freebie)


----------



## moggggys (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> how much did ya loose mogs?


theres 2 crops yeah , first almost all have simply fried off due to heat , ive managed to save a bit but was expecting around the 25oz ( its a single 600w ) , now ill be happy to see 10 ....... ive taken the worst of it down and ill simply ignore the reasty hoping for the best 
the other well im not sure , this was an 80 oz potential grow , ive defo lost at least 3 of the plants so its most likely ill get say 40 now given the general condition thanks to a lack of water , i thought id done enough but it seems i was wrong , 

another loss is a dinfem auto , its molded to fuck !!!! removed and now waiting for me to kill it off early and try to salvage what i can 

so over all not great but on the upside its not a total loss , there still some to be had so thats good news


----------



## moggggys (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2700109 @moggy... U know ur autos m8, this things about 4 weeks since I put it in the oxypot, should it not be showin something by now?? Auto cheese candy (freebie)


ah

well looking at the picture i think i can see signs but hey your there so know there isnt , if it were me id stick the bastard under 12/12 to trigger it , the reason why is shaddy breeding practices allow regular plants through and into peoples grows , its bloody criminal it really is , main issue is the fuckers get a plant thats crossed with say cheese to auto and then simply S1 it , these are then sold onto the public as fantastic plants and they must be because there exactly the same as mom arnt they ? well no , its down to enviroment and stability , no fucker goes to the trouble of test growing for a couple of generations ( sort of generations anyway ) to make sure they cope ok in all situations , a bit of stress or higher nitrates and the bastards sit there not doing a fat lot apart from growing and getting bigger and bigger , it shouldnt be upto the growers to do R+D , ok yeah this was a freebee but that doesnt excuse the risk and expense a grower puts in , plus the crosses you see out there are horrific , cheese being a sat dom plant is never going to have the stability of an indica or afganistan , at some points its bound to try to try to revert to its dominant geno , no wonder autos get shitty reviews at times , out of the 5-6 cheese autos ive tried every last one has been wank !!!!!!

rant over 

the plant needs 12/12 mucka , you may have it auto at some point in the near or distant future , it may never happen , it may auto on a slowllllllly basis over months rather than a clear trigger if you wait it out , best to treat it like any other plant and 12/12 it 

sorry


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

ohh fuk off im always gifting shit so i thoughtd id ask but tbh i just checked and its only a tenner so fukit, il order sum get it wednesday,
id have swaped sum a and b or bottle of bud candy for it too


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ah
> 
> well looking at the picture i think i can see signs but hey your there so know there isnt , if it were me id stick the bastard under 12/12 to trigger it , the reason why is shaddy breeding practices allow regular plants through and into peoples grows , its bloody criminal it really is , main issue is the fuckers get a plant thats crossed with say cheese to auto and then simply S1 it , these are then sold onto the public as fantastic plants and they must be because there exactly the same as mom arnt they ? well no , its down to enviroment and stability , no fucker goes to the trouble of test growing for a couple of generations ( sort of generations anyway ) to make sure they cope ok in all situations , a bit of stress or higher nitrates and the bastards sit there not doing a fat lot apart from growing and getting bigger and bigger , it shouldnt be upto the growers to do R+D , ok yeah this was a freebee but that doesnt excuse the risk and expense a grower puts in , plus the crosses you see out there are horrific , cheese being a sat dom plant is never going to have the stability of an indica or afganistan , at some points its bound to try to try to revert to its dominant geno , no wonder autos get shitty reviews at times , out of the 5-6 cheese autos ive tried every last one has been wank !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Aye a couple of years ago I tried a few autos in hydro and had to switch to 12-12. I think she maybe is slowly starting to flower. Can't switch to 12/12 yet cos of my others, won't be for a couple weeks yet maybe, just have to let it be. Only panted it cos was hopin it'd be quick and gimme a bit of something to smoke while I wait on the rest


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh fuk off IM ALWAYS GIFTING SHIT, SO IM THINKING SUM1 MAYBE ABLE TO HELP OUT!,, DID SUM1 SAY THEY WAS LOW ON A AND B? IL TRADE SUM FOR SUM RHIZ, OR I GOT A NRLY FULL BOTLE OF BUD CANDY ID SWAP TOO


I don't use the stuff m8 so cany help


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't use the stuff m8 so cany help


its cool man il just order stuff, just noticed that post was in caps,, edited that lol dint wanna sound like im shouting, coz im a nice guy n that

rhiz is fucking minted for seedlings and young plants! i shit u noti love the stuff, its the only nute ihavent got, ffs,,

gotta go grow house today and check how theyve coped after ther first 24 hrs under the big lights, cant see ther been any problems they alkl had small green leafs so should be fine,

il get a pic of that 2 stems out of 1 sed plant too

anything homemade out of bleach and dettox i could make? got shit loads under the sink lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what strain is that drg?
> 
> maybe a mag def? i always use calmag, but think its epsom salts for just mag?


its clone omly psycho


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Anyone got any rhiz for me?


wish i did for you mate anyone got cal mag or epson salts?lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> right , im out of weed, going to stab every body to death up town !


wanna hand m8... I actually enjoy that kinda shit!!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 15, 2013)

i got a cracker of a tan 5 days ago lol should see him tho


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

35 o out the door, paperwork on 12 due, sittin on another 15, got a 7 ozer to trim an I got another 20 or so to be ready in a few weeks, smoking a mixture of tut, blueberry wiv plushberry full melt, fukin cream not smoke comin off me blunt...time for wine


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Anyone got any rhiz for me?


no m8 soz but I got so much voodoo juice I feel like a witch doctor, not a welshdr...


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> no m8 soz but I got so much voodoo juice I feel like a witch doctor, not a welshdr...


dr I love hearin about voodoo juice an budcandy...nevva used it is it any good, I jus base nuts an topdress, but I did find boost good but only give 2 applications so lasts a while?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> 35 o out the door, paperwork on 12 due, sittin on another 15, got a 7 ozer to trim an I got another 20 or so to be ready in a few weeks, smoking a mixture of tut, blueberry wiv plushberry full melt, fukin cream not smoke comin off me blunt...time for wine


bloody el indi sounds like the milkybars are on u m8 lol

and that hash sounds lovely, you declaring drink o clock already ya git ive still got a roast to finish cooking before the vods comes out.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> dr I love hearin about voodoo juice an budcandy...nevva used it is it any good, I jus base nuts an topdress, but I did find boost good but only give 2 applications so lasts a while?


I mostly use it at half - 3/4 strength and only 1st 2 weeks of veg and 1st 2 of bloom, so prob use around 20ml every 10 weeks or so....


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bloody el indi sounds like the milkybars are on u m8 lol
> 
> and that hash sounds lovely, you declaring drink o clock already ya git ive still got a roast to finish cooking before the vods comes out.


this is the hash i am fuked on, the wine is from Margaux, v nice


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

sambo its only 15 mins to vod a clock, almost there man


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

lmao i can make it i no i can, not clock watching at all lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

I want a free gan at Cheryl tweedy while were putting requests in. 

I'm high as fuck hahaha Mandy and proper. Not going out for a few hours lol. Thankfully without the better half lol.

going to cut the grass for shits n giggles, sad or funny as fuck i can't decide which at the moment.


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

here is some more hash pron for those withdrawing


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> View attachment 2700193here is some more hash pron for those withdrawing


What way did u make that stuff indi?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> 35 o out the door, paperwork on 12 due, sittin on another 15, got a 7 ozer to trim an I got another 20 or so to be ready in a few weeks, smoking a mixture of tut, blueberry wiv plushberry full melt, fukin cream not smoke comin off me blunt...time for wine



Lol

no idea on out the door , paperwork due on 34.5 , no idea on whats to trim , sat on a couple , couple hanging , not smoking anything as got to have a clear head tonight visiting the old fucker as i wont see him tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

oh and for those that weren't aware it's not only the queens greedy official burfdy it's world fucking GIN day. i am on it!


----------



## pon (Jun 15, 2013)

We had a great holiday thanks for asking 
Cunt in me shed, I frightened the life outa him cos i had a fuck off great big knife in me hand, i only had time to get some names off him, then the missus came running out shouting you silly liitle boy & telling me to let him go! anyhow my next door heard all this & said he would secure my shed & watch the house! he has been winding all the scallys up, its been a hot topic while we bin away! next door but 1s mate was named as the bloke whos idea it was to raid me shed! i've been banging on the fuckers door since we got back cos i want this cunts address, i know who the cunt is though cos we only live in a small town.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> 35 o out the door, paperwork on 12 due, sittin on another 15, got a 7 ozer to trim an I got another 20 or so to be ready in a few weeks, smoking a mixture of tut, blueberry wiv plushberry full melt, fukin cream not smoke comin off me blunt...time for wine


ALL of them out the door, NO paperwork due, ALL paperwork gone, (converted in euros ready for Holland), waiting for next 2 rooms to be ready in many much weeks, (sigh), smoking Belladonna, rizla's laced with oil and fuckin mullered I am.... going into the big city for night out in a bit so not drinking yet or I wouldn't get there at all. jealous as fuck you got blueberry lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2700109 @moggy... U know ur autos m8, this things about 4 weeks since I put it in the oxypot, should it not be showin something by now?? Auto cheese candy (freebie)


u runing autos? lol,, u should know better, 

me if i got as afreebie id just pot up and run normal schedule. easy life! fucking lazy more like but meh


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What way did u make that stuff indi?


thanks fer askin mg, I wet trimmed then froze....then 4 days ago put in the work bag let sit in the iced water in the knicker washer "bubbleator£" then put on wash fer 15 mins, then strained thru a 220 then 70 um bag, fridge dried, pic wiv tool on top of jar, then left in kitchen by mistake for 5 hours pic wiv tool in hash an darker an more formed...wdyt?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks fer askin mg, I wet trimmed then froze....then 4 days ago put in the work bag let sit in the iced water in the knicker washer "bubbleator£" then put on wash fer 15 mins, then strained thru a 220 then 70 um bag, fridge dried, pic wiv tool on top of jar, then left in kitchen by mistake for 5 hours pic wiv tool in hash an darker an more formed...wdyt?


Aye it looks good I think


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> ALL of them out the door, NO paperwork due, ALL paperwork gone, (converted in euros ready for Holland), waiting for next 2 rooms to be ready in many much weeks, (sigh), smoking Belladonna, rizla's laced with oil and fuckin mullered I am.... going into the big city for night out in a bit so not drinking yet or I wouldn't get there at all. jealous as fuck you got blueberry lol


blueberry is the worst shit I got....havin to cure it fer a month to protect rep, its from DP so not prob not the one u thinkin of?


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it looks good I think


thanks mg valued


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u runing autos? lol,, u should know better,
> 
> me if i got as afreebie id just pot up and run normal schedule. easy life! fucking lazy more like but meh


As I said m8, I thot it'd get me a bit of smoke before the rest, I had a spare oxypot and thot cheese candy sounded nice, it'll probly end up goin 12-12 with the rest in a week or two or three lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks mg valued


Ive I'd say a few ounces of dried then frozen trim, haven't been bothered to do fuckal with it yet, might just make some kief with it


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

moggggys said:


> Lol
> 
> no idea on out the door , paperwork due on 34.5 , no idea on whats to trim , sat on a couple , couple hanging , not smoking anything as got to have a clear head tonight visiting the old fucker as i wont see him tomorrow


did u spot the granite mogs?


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive I'd say a few ounces of dried then frozen trim, haven't been bothered to do fuckal with it yet, might just make some kief with it


its like green to gold, tbh I hardly ever sell it, take a useless 3 class by product an turn it into gold dust, beautiful for lacing yer js invest in bags an yer done....you do get more gumby meth but u don't get that caviar texture an high that u get from the 70 um


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> any1 got a spare couple of grand? i could really do with a hols lol


lmfao ...any one got a spare tart ,with juicy tits & a nice shaved vage ? i could realy do with a shag.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> blueberry is the worst shit I got....havin to cure it fer a month to protect rep, its from DP so not prob not the one u thinkin of?


haha yeah m8, deffo not the one im thinking of..... good old DJ.... expensive twat what he is. lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

GOD EXISTS !, long lost m8 turns up out the blue, only goes and leavs me 5g of just sweet "juicy berry" , ive never heard of juicy berry ? meby he got it wrong i don't know..im fucked .


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 15, 2013)

iy iy splitasses............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

so has anyone got or can get any solid? to buy obviously,


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 15, 2013)

moggggys said:


> whatum
> 
> should be abusive as is the rules of the uk growers thread so whatum you Arabian camel wanking fuck pigs
> 
> ...


... ide fuck it .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so has anyone got or can get any solid? to buy obviously,


fk aye, just transporting bricks???? I cant send seeds without it going pear shaped for fk sake.... Sorry Gaza!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk aye, just transporting bricks???? I cant send seeds without it going pear shaped for fk sake.... Sorry Gaza!!!!


 huh?

anyone got the sr link? one ive got is asking for fucking pin,, again..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk aye, just transporting bricks???? I cant send seeds without it going pear shaped for fk sake.... Sorry Gaza!!!!


haha dont worry about it mate we all make mistakes at least we learn from them for future transactions lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> dr I love hearin about voodoo juice an budcandy...nevva used it is it any good, I jus base nuts an topdress, but I did find boost good but only give 2 applications so lasts a while?


you sellingany voodoo m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> lmfao ...any one got a spare tart ,with juicy tits & a nice shaved vage ? i could realy do with a shag.


apple or rhubarb???


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ... ide fuck it .


now that's a surprise!!


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> GOD EXISTS !, long lost m8 turns up out the blue, only goes and leavs me 5g of just sweet "juicy berry" , ive never heard of juicy berry ? meby he got it wrong i don't know..im fucked .


baz im fuked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

its fine mad enew id and made a pin this time! fuckers

so looking and 14gramems ok uk soap with a good rating of a seller of 100 technohippy

14 grammes for 0.61 bitcoins


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> you sellingany voodoo m8


yeah man that's why im alive


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its fine mad enew id and made a pin this time! fuckers
> 
> so looking and 14gramems ok uk soap with a good rating of a seller of 100 technohippy
> 
> 14 grammes for 0.61 bitcoins


fk knows what that is but outta my medicine cabinet it's £25 for half


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk knows what that is but outta my medicine cabinet it's £25 for half


is that delivered? so be 50 for the z yeh?


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Is this £25 for 14g?


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk knows what that is but outta my medicine cabinet it's £25 for half


half a Q ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> half a Q ?


na its 14g for 25 bucks, dunno wat half is up your nekck of the woods but in mine its 14g not 3.5 LOL

pm bakatcha dr


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 15, 2013)

hmmm just pulled plants out to give them a water noticed on a couple of them few bottom leafs gone yellow......this grow im using organic so I add cal mag sep.....in week 2 of flowering.......


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na its 14g for 25 bucks, dunno wat half is up your nekck of the woods but in mine its 14g not 3.5 LOL
> 
> pm bakatcha dr


ha ha 25 quid fer 14 g of wat ..am I in some parallel universe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hmmm just pulled plants out to give them a water noticed on a couple of them few bottom leafs gone yellow......this grow im using organic so i add cal mag sep.....in week 2 of flowering.......View attachment 2700333View attachment 2700350View attachment 2700353View attachment 2700354View attachment 2700360View attachment 2700334View attachment 2700338


just cut em off no harm no foul,, that leaf aint cumming bak with any aoount of calmag i shudent think



indikat said:


> ha ha 25 quid fer 14 g of wat ..am I in some parallel universe


POTATOES DUH!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha 25 quid fer 14 g of wat ..am I in some parallel universe


soapbar, dont think u would enjoy it indi considering the hash your smoking lol

treble vod,tonic and lots of ice im feeling better now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

how come your looking for hash then ice? didnt think u liked hash.


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> soapbar, dont think u would enjoy it indi considering the hash your smoking lol
> 
> treble vod,tonic and lots of ice im feeling better now lol


want a sample sambo?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> half a Q ?


 we talkin solid m8 not green, half oz


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> want a sample sambo?


certainly wouldnt say no m8, looks fucking lovely.


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> we talkin solid m8 not green, half oz


um not that much, I was talkin free sample smoke report,,


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

Confused.com


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

ha ha jus got it....u r talkin buy soap....I am talkin give bubble


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

another one bites the dust
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/police-uncover-cannabis-haul-estimated-1954655


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ahh thought we were talking weed  Hahaa mother pays £125/oz of hash :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> treble vod,tonic and lots of ic3 im feeling better now lol


yup we all know u like lots of ic3



newuserlol said:


> how come your looking for hash then ice? didnt think u liked hash.


 my aunt wants sum she cant smoke weed it batters her too much so she grates the solid, she got arthirictis so is in pain a lot but still needs to function, so its resin for the day and a weed joint at bed, shes been after sum hash for AAAGGGEEES but the stuff she can get has plastic n allsorts, she aint got much coin so il go halfs with her and just give her my half,, coz im just nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> Ahh thought we were talking weed  Hahaa mother pays £125/oz of hash :/


£125 for an oz of hash ?? that shit better be the best hash ever lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 15, 2013)

anyone tried groing big budda chisel?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone tried groing big budda chisel?


big buddha cheese? i think iikode is running that atm


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> £125 for an oz of hash ?? that shit better be the best hash ever lol


lmao you scots and your soapbar prices

125 for a oz of some hash's would be a fucking bargain sale of the century bargain! ive paid 20+ a gram for some hash of the silkroad and would gladly again it was that nice.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2013)

yeah if its decent fair enough but very rarely get good hash anywhere around my way thats why ive not smoked any apart from in the dam for about 4 years, sr is a different story altogether, but im meaning uk dealers hash and i wouldnt give £125 for an oz of that shit i'd rather make my own if i really wanted some hash.


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its not the best, the best ive smoked was £30 cheaper  I buy a half oz of green for the same price, much prefur that


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao you scots and your soapbar prices
> 
> 125 for a oz of some hash's would be a fucking bargain sale of the century bargain! ive paid 20+ a gram for some hash of the silkroad and would gladly again it was that nice.


thas tha one this is fukin pure an cold extracted an worth more than gold (40 quid g for pure gold, cf ice 70 um bubble wich goes fer 50 euro g in ams)


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 15, 2013)

£20+/g Fuuuuck that!
The weeds cheaper than that at 0.8g/£10


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> thas tha one this is fukin pure an cold extracted an worth more than gold (40 quid g for pure gold, cf ice 70 um bubble wich goes fer 50 euro g in ams)


very true m8, some places in the dam are charging even more than 50 a g for hash like that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> £20+/g Fuuuuck that!
> The weeds cheaper than that at 0.8g/£10


as indi said jub some hash's are more expensive than gold per gram!


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

yeah an u start wiv loadsa trim, I even grade the trim first, an u end up wiv a sand coloured slug of wet gold, this is not the "hash" u r used to ...this is hash, ice extracted, graded and cured....very far from anything that costs the same as green..an as fer soapbar.....shut the fuk up bout it cos it aint weed imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah an u start wiv loadsa trim, I even grade the trim first, an u end up wiv a sand coloured slug of wet gold, this is not the "hash" u r used to ...this is hash, ice extracted, graded and cured....very far from anything that costs the same as green..an as fer soapbar.....shut the fuk up bout it cos it aint weed imo


 so its bubble hash done with bubble bags and ice?

eveni could do that! u get diffrent grades pending on which bag u take the sludge from innit?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

i been lucky enough to not see no soapbar for years now but fully admit to smoking plenty of it in me youth, fucking disgusting stuff is the soapbar dunno how there can still be a market for it with the knowledge of today and the fact most no what it is.


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so its bubble hash done with bubble bags and ice?
> 
> eveni could do that! u get diffrent grades pending on which bag u take the sludge from innit?


exactly, its a piece of piss wen u get it dialled in, wastes a bit as u loose evrythin below 70ug....but the kwality is bangin...off tha scale


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

bbl grow house mission!


----------



## indikat (Jun 15, 2013)

u don't need to spend all that an get tha diff grades unless u run a coffee shop, jus get a 220 bag an a 45 lower q bigger yield, or a 70... less yield but top banana full melt


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> big buddha cheese? i think iikode is running that atm


no not cheese....chiesel


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

so i guess thats cheese x diesel, fucking pollen chuckrs, im sorry but i just like to keep it simple 1 strain, job done!
like all these exo cosses and physco crosses, nowt beats the real deal, seems like they get watered down, i know thers gunna be guys who say diffrent but why fix what iant broke?

well just got bak, good job i went a bucket i left a hose in i left the hose dripping very sloweley but the bucket had a crack so a fucking good job i had the ballasts on tubs! cleaned all the water up in the end, what a pain in the arse, then 1 of the circuit breakers broke so had to rewire, all this with a 3 yr old running around, lot to be said for growing in your OWN gaff much easier.,

oh then on the way home a hooker blagged me for me last ciggy, orrible she was so duno how she gets buisness.

oh and me kid was running upstiars no runinng round the blaasts


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

kids finally asleep fankfuck lol 

1 last vods n think ill go sleep meself has been a long day, roast come out nice am making shepards pie 2mora need to learn how to cook more foods cause only got a few meals i can cook from scratch meself, quite like to cook surprising that seeing as im a fat fucker lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> kids finally asleep fankfuck lol
> 
> 1 last vods n think ill go sleep meself has been a long day, roast come out nice am making shepards pie 2mora need to learn how to cook more foods cause only got a few meals i can cook from scratch meself, quite like to cook surprising that seeing as im a fat fucker lmao


i need to do the same its always the same shit with mash or rice or the takeaway, takeaways are to ocheap nowadays, to easy!

if u get any good easy shit lemmi know


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its fine mad enew id and made a pin this time! fuckers
> 
> so looking and 14gramems ok uk soap with a good rating of a seller of 100 technohippy
> 
> 14 grammes for 0.61 bitcoins


i can get it for 30 a half, dnt get me stoned anymore thats why i stoppedc buying it


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> another one bites the dust
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/police-uncover-cannabis-haul-estimated-1954655


when they say 900,000, you do relize they mean 1g for a tenner type, not how theyd actually sell it 7k a kilo, notice how they never tell you the weight they found, so they can spread propaganda around


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i been lucky enough to not see no soapbar for years now but fully admit to smoking plenty of it in me youth, fucking disgusting stuff is the soapbar dunno how there can still be a market for it with the knowledge of today and the fact most no what it is.


most of the people around here who are older only smoke soap, its cheap and nobody has the money for 1.4 at 25 of youdontfuckingknowtillyousmokeitweed iv seen leafy shit, powerplant leafy mess, all goin for 1.4 at 25, an i thought it was just the top quality that went for that, what a joke better off buyin from my man who pops anything out at 10r a g, but he mostly does soap to keep the oldies happy they complain at 10r a g aswell being too expensive


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

fuck the price has gone up lol i use to work yes work dont faint lol as a weighbridge clerk for 5yr in central london, waste use to cost 60quid a tonne to dump there back then but no receipt would be half price lol anyway use to do a 30quid load for a oz of soapbar back then wouldnt smoke the shit but was 30 a oz! or 2 runs 60 a oz of shitty speed just the 1 bloke rest where pure cash, that job and the money involved tipped me over the edge tho would just smoke,sniff,drop most of it.

did use to have 3-4 hols a year tho and rent a dockside apartment at a grand a month oh the good life till i went nuts of the drugs and ended up in goodmayes lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

any tips for cunts who owe you money and are clearly fucking you around? tempted to jus go mad, knock on his door when everyones out, knock him straight out with a bar, and was thinkin of a new signature, staple his ear to his floorboards? should teach everycunt not to mess, iv got a decent staple gun but havnt used it for fuck all, maybe this could be its new job?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the price has gone up lol i use to work yes work dont faint lol as a weighbridge clerk for 5yr in central london, waste use to cost 60quid a tonne to dump there back then but no receipt would be half price lol anyway use to do a 30quid load for a oz of soapbar back then wouldnt smoke the shit but was 30 a oz! or 2 runs 60 a oz of shitty speed just the 1 bloke rest where pure cash, that job and the money involved tipped me over the edge tho would just smoke,sniff,drop most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> did use to have 3-4 hols a year tho and rent a dockside apartment at a grand a month oh the good life till i went nuts of the drugs and ended up in goodmayes lmao


 wtf fort u was fuckin off mong?
if u go bed the faste rmonday comes! UNLESS i wrote return to sender if undelivered?? hmmmm


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the price has gone up lol i use to work yes work dont faint lol as a weighbridge clerk for 5yr in central london, waste use to cost 60quid a tonne to dump there back then but no receipt would be half price lol anyway use to do a 30quid load for a oz of soapbar back then wouldnt smoke the shit but was 30 a oz! or 2 runs 60 a oz of shitty speed just the 1 bloke rest where pure cash, that job and the money involved tipped me over the edge tho would just smoke,sniff,drop most of it.
> 
> did use to have 3-4 hols a year tho and rent a dockside apartment at a grand a month oh the good life till i went nuts of the drugs and ended up in goodmayes lmao


grow grow grow, u need to get a perp grow, so u can get a monthly wage not basic wage at 3k every couple months, or u usually get like double that since last grow u only had the 1 light going


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> any tips for cunts who owe you money and are clearly fucking you around? tempted to jus go mad, knock on his door when everyones out, knock him straight out with a bar, and was thinkin of a new signature, staple his ear to his floorboards? should teach everycunt not to mess, iv got a decent staple gun but havnt used it for fuck all, maybe this could be its new job?


best tip is dont tick good weed sellls itself simples lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wtf fort u was fuckin off mong?
> if u go bed the faste rmonday comes! UNLESS i wrote return to sender if undelivered?? hmmmm


he will be up at 4am just to make sure he dnt miss the postie on monday hahaha those last few hours will be the worst lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> best tip is dont tick good weed sellls itself simples lol


nobody can afford it round here, it goes like this, tick half o, they sell it but keep 3g for sellin it, but the cunt is still late, an if i sell it in oz then i get less money, but think ima have to do it lyk that, the bastard was champion of boxin aswell so it makes it harder, suppos the staple gun is comin out, staple his bill onto his forehead so he dnt forget

tempted for a penny slash but that might be too far

razor penny razor = no stitches


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wtf fort u was fuckin off mong?
> if u go bed the faste rmonday comes! UNLESS i wrote return to sender if undelivered?? hmmmm


u nugget i no the post inside n out u may have only discovered this shit since riu but i been doing it 10+ yrs they will hold it 18days max then try to send it back to the sender so come monday i will have my pills not you cuntface lmao

as for being a mong yep i shore am for wasting my intelligence on you fools lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2013)

Fucking fathers day. Already got 120 people in for lunch tomorrow. Gonna be a right laugh :-\ fortifying myself in advanced with a bottle of white  can't bloody wait till my insurance and tax is paid off, then I can look into buying a bit of smoke instead of booze  a week of blue cheese with the gf and I'm once again reminded why I love weed. Alcohol is great, but weed is far better so long as you're not budgeting joints per night. Much better when you just roll a joint when you want a joint  fuck this buying stuff in the long run. Doesn't make sense for a stoker not to grow, even if just a a single auto.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u nugget i no the post inside n out u may have only discovered this shit since riu but i been doing it 10+ yrs they will hold it 18days max then try to send it back to the sender so come monday i will have my pills not you cuntface lmao
> 
> as for being a mong yep i shore am for wasting my intelligence on you fools lmao


intelligence IMO WERD U BUY THAT?



tip top toker said:


> Fucking fathers day. Already got 120 people in for lunch tomorrow. Gonna be a right laugh :-\ fortifying myself in advanced with a bottle of white  can't bloody wait till my insurance and tax is paid off, then I can look into buying a bit of smoke instead of booze  a week of blue cheese with the gf and I'm once again reminded why I love weed. Alcohol is great, but weed is far better so long as you're not budgeting joints per night. Much better when you just roll a joint when you want a joint  fuck this buying stuff in the long run. Doesn't make sense for a stoker not to grow, even if just a a single auto.


fuk me the posh mans seen the light! so u doing a grow soon or what shitforbrainz


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wtf fort u was fuckin off mong?
> if u go bed the faste rmonday comes! UNLESS i wrote return to sender if undelivered?? hmmmm


whats wrong wif you anywa, havnt spoke to you in ages ignorin me or am i just mmessed up cuz av not smoked in 3 days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whats wrong wif you anywa, havnt spoke to you in ages ignorin me or am i just mmessed up cuz av not smoked in 3 days


i been waiting for sumthing from u,, figured u changed yer mind or watever,, remebr!


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2013)

awrite cunts...heard earlier that bill had hammerd the smack over his last weekened as a come down


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

dura72 said:


> awrite cunts...heard earlier that bill had hammerd the smack over his last weekened as a come down


must have been pinning it then


----------



## zVice (Jun 15, 2013)

You could also just answer an email that was sent to you about a week ago 




tip top toker said:


> Fucking fathers day. Already got 120 people in for lunch tomorrow. Gonna be a right laugh :-\ fortifying myself in advanced with a bottle of white  can't bloody wait till my insurance and tax is paid off, then I can look into buying a bit of smoke instead of booze  a week of blue cheese with the gf and I'm once again reminded why I love weed. Alcohol is great, but weed is far better so long as you're not budgeting joints per night. Much better when you just roll a joint when you want a joint  fuck this buying stuff in the long run. Doesn't make sense for a stoker not to grow, even if just a a single auto.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

zVice said:


> You could also just answer an email that was sent to you about a week ago


wait. TTT reply to a message, ur having a bubble! but if thers smoke in it for him he'll be onnit


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait. TTT reply to a message, ur having a bubble! but if thers smoke in it for him he'll be onnit


nah jus title it UPPER CLASS TEA PARTY, and he will be strate there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah jus title it UPPER CLASS TEA PARTY, and he will be strate there


aww they yobbo getting involved, i dont thik u been here long enough to make middle class remarks to TT LMAO


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> must have been pinning it then


not sure what he was doing but possibly he was so far on the edge he went too far


----------



## iiKode (Jun 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww they yobbo getting involved, i dont thik u been here long enough to make middle class remarks to TT LMAO


ill keep my gob shut then, least im allowed to make remarks on ur spellin, soon ill be jumpin on that gammy foot train once i get promoted to superstoner like all u old cunts


----------



## zVice (Jun 15, 2013)

Watched superman this evening, shit was epic

wasn't expecting it to be quite as good as it was.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2013)

dura72 said:


> not sure what he was doing but possibly he was so far on the edge he went too far


must have been pin to die, cant die from tooting



zVice said:


> Watched superman this evening, shit was epic


 wwz comes out friday!

getting the last of us ps3 game on thrudasy! fuk yeh


----------



## dura72 (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kseZSI24IU


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

dura72 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kseZSI24IU


Lol, great anti-racial tune there m8 .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day , get fucked I say ! Had to get up early to get well stoned b4 my spawn turn up ! , they asked me what I wanted for Father's Day , I said "a DNA test".


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ha3mme8tt said:


> *
> 
> Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.
> 
> ...


Prices ? , mines free, it grows on trees don't u know !


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

Ha3mme8tt said:


> *
> 
> Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.
> 
> ...


nah........


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Happy Father's Day , get fucked I say ! Had to get up early to get well stoned b4 my spawn turn up ! , they asked me what I wanted for Father's Day , I said "a DNA test".


fukin ell Baz I got em turnin up for me, wifey sorts it to make me feel loved, prolly pays em to turn up, only thing is I got very pissed last nite an ive bin shittin an pukin all morn an coping wiv the 2 jungles I got growing an sweatin sweatin, wife makes me vegetable soup for breakfast....yeah I no weird...feelin bttr must have got my K levels fuked an the soup rited it,


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin ell Baz I got em turnin up for me, wifey sorts it to make me feel loved, prolly pays em to turn up, only thing is I got very pissed last nite an ive bin shittin an pukin all morn an coping wiv the 2 jungles I got growing an sweatin sweatin, wife makes me vegetable soup for breakfast....yeah I no weird...feelin bttr must have got my K levels fuked an the soup rited it,


Lol m8, ya poor bstard ! , I can't be arsed tending my small crop, fuck knows how u do it , especially after a big fat J ! Lol, ( on my 4th already ). 
PS, I love my kids by the way . Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2013)

good morning peoples

9am and your on your 4th joint baz lol and i thought i was bad lol

fathers day today is it? think the missus 4got that 1 lol oh well ill wish meself a happy fathers day.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

Sucks man, all they need to do is make a little effort, luckily my mrs did. I feel blessed that I get to see both my children today.
Happy Father's Day people, ESP you sambo.


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Sucks man, all they need to do is make a little effort, luckily my mrs did. I feel blessed that I get to see both my children today.
> Happy Father's Day people, ESP you sambo.


cool man have a good days wiv da kids


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 16, 2013)

Good morning shit lips happy fathers day to all you dads out there growing  tied all my bitches down yesterday got em wiiiiiiide open mmmm mmmmmmm here's a quick pic just taken it  the ones on the left are bubba kush and on the right are blue dream


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good morning peoples
> 
> 9am and your on your 4th joint baz lol and i thought i was bad lol
> 
> fathers day today is it? think the missus 4got that 1 lol oh well ill wish meself a happy fathers day.


...you havnt met my kids ! LOUD be fucked !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

any one got a vaporizer i can purchase ? my bellows are well fucked !


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> any one got a vaporizer i can purchase ? my bellows are well fucked !


ive gone thru one ....it was on fer 5 years....an now I got another...fukin expensive things but I was smoking so much ice bong I didn't feel the smoke in me throat an I thought fuk this ....thought a vape wud be shit cos of tolerance...well fuk me if it aint stronger...good investment I rec plus I can trip of a few strains vaped, wheras smoking I am more tired


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> any one got a vaporizer i can purchase ? my bellows are well fucked !


Me sister used to have one I'll ask her see if she still got it mate


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 16, 2013)

this place is getting alot faster lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 16, 2013)

Nah she ain't got it no more she gave it sum1 Cuz she owed him £20 lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

morning all.............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 16, 2013)

haha wish i had seen this b4 it was taken down lol
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/nightclub-closed-after-installing-two-way-1955989


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

had a think last nite and im going to go with the 20 seeds not 5 and clone them cba to wait. on next grow ill prob keep one for a mother and clone, that for the grow after that....never grew from seed so...lighthing and how many watts clf? for veg....any advice on doing seeds germ them ect will be good as I will jot it all down new grow will be mid aug wen this grow fin so im planning ahead......thort about a few strains....but any good yielders reccomendations.....barneys farm critical crush....ak47?....im doin barneys blue cheese atm....never grew from seed before.......cheers clitorus allsorters........


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

or about lighting...change my hps over to the other bulbs?...(veg)....and use same room?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> ive gone thru one ....it was on fer 5 years....an now I got another...fukin expensive things but I was smoking so much ice bong I didn't feel the smoke in me throat an I thought fuk this ....thought a vape wud be shit cos of tolerance...well fuk me if it aint stronger...good investment I rec plus I can trip of a few strains vaped, wheras smoking I am more tired


yes, i heard the volcano is best m8 , need to stop smoking too, can i smoke tobaco in it too ? i know fek all about em !,was thinking about one of those E cigarettes for tobacco, was told you can get flavored tobacco & alsorts, any advice m8 ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah she ain't got it no more she gave it sum1 Cuz she owed him £20 lmao


no worry's m8, thanks for asking .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2013)

you can buy liquid thc cartridges for them electric cigs on the silk road, that would be more you baz lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> yes, i heard the volcano is best m8 , need to stop smoking too, can i smoke tobaco in it too ? i know fek all about em !,was thinking about one of those E cigarettes for tobacco, was told you can get flavored tobacco & alsorts, any advice m8 ?


volcano digi is the nuts, u cud vaporize yer mothers ashes in an yer I dunno shit about baccy cept its brown but prolly cud yeah baz


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

@ ice an sambo...Well this is wat I am cookin fer the family, fish pie eeasy...1.2kg white fish mixture of 30% undyed smoked haddock rest is cod loin, gently poach in a little cream...strain add to glass dish top wiv mash then a bit of cheese..40 mins in oven


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you can buy liquid thc cartridges for them electric cigs on the silk road, that would be more you baz lol


no fucking way ! .. i need to do that m8 , im just sooo fucking idle !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> volcano digi is the nuts, u cud vaporize yer mothers ashes in an yer I dunno shit about baccy cept its brown but prolly cud yeah baz


hahahaha, i snorted them long time ago ! cheers m8, will get me 1 of them soon !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> any1 got a spare couple of grand? i could really do with a hols lol





.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> any one got a vaporizer i can purchase ? my bellows are well fucked !



Vapir Oxygen Mini.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vapir-O2-Mini-Oxygen-V-4-0-Portable-Vaporizer-No-Import-Fees-/120809712634?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item1c20d1ebfa

I've had mine for about 3-4 years now, it's damn good for the money.


----------



## zVice (Jun 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2701138
> 
> 
> .........


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Vapir Oxygen Mini.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vapir-O2-Mini-Oxygen-V-4-0-Portable-Vaporizer-No-Import-Fees-/120809712634?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item1c20d1ebfa
> 
> I've had mine for about 3-4 years now, it's damn good for the money.


looks good m8, cheaper than £300 for a volcano !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2701138
> 
> 
> .........


 thats obv not the real checque is that just summet u can frame?

gambings for the weak anyhows, enjoy!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

any advice guys?.....


imcjayt said:


> had a think last nite and im going to go with the 20 seeds not 5 and clone them cba to wait. on next grow ill prob keep one for a mother and clone, that for the grow after that....never grew from seed so...lighthing and how many watts clf? for veg....any advice on doing seeds germ them ect will be good as I will jot it all down new grow will be mid aug wen this grow fin so im planning ahead......thort about a few strains....but any good yielders reccomendations.....barneys farm critical crush....ak47?....im doin barneys blue cheese atm....never grew from seed before.......cheers clitorus allsorters........


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any advice guys?.....


Yep.....go with clones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yep.....go with clones


 too tru, with seeds u get fatter stems but thats bowt it, with clones ya gurneteed

went to grow house today
no floods
no blown trip siwtches! cant be bad.


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any advice guys?.....


do some homework...?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2013)

so its decided im gunna run 2 under me 250 for percy, anyone got any cones ready ??


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2013)

Kids gone , chocy in fridge, Father's Day wank off mrs, 3 more J's of juicy berry , ahhhhh, back to shit pumping tommorow ! &#128514;


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

yer was just bit worrid if my clones don't take ect........trying to do some homework.....askin u guys..(pros) lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2013)

and is this a real 250 MH?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PREMIUM-QUALITY-SELF-BALLASTED-250W-METAL-HALIDE-LAMP-E40-5000K-TUBULAR-FITTING-/130771394901?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item1e72952155


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so its decided im gunna run 2 under me 250 for percy, anyone got any cones ready ??


U havin a laugh m8??


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

@ice, I got northern lights, an PE, prob diff to yours tho, I can take cuttings at any time really, got my dippy widow I can take cuts soon. And got a few other strains coming out from seed now so will be a while for cuts of those but I have casey jones, Chronic, and possibly Dog.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone used a 250w hps for flowering before?? That big exo mother I have is currently under a 250 in a cupboard, it just seems a little slow on flowering, was just thinkin maybe it's cos of the 250 or would that matter??


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

dunno how u guys send clones thru post lol?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

It has been explained a few times in different ways.

i always start my clones in jiffys, so when one is ready to send you take an empty rinsed 550ml bottle coke or whatever and cut it at the bottom of the neck, pad out the bottom with tissue, dampen, place jiffy with rooted clone in and carefully pack the sides, pack the top, dampen, I normally give the bottom part a spray befor putting the top on, tape it up, throw it in a jiffy envelope and away the fairy flies!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

when u pack the top dont it squash the leafs tho?...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

and who do u kno u can trust......its like say for example......I could have your add send u a clone .....get caught for growing.....and say to the pigs ahh so and so growing to heres his address?


imcjayt said:


> when u pack the top dont it squash the leafs tho?...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

if I had clones left over id post them to people if I could get away with it....clones round ere u pay a tenna a pice for cheese


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U havin a laugh m8??


 no mate the ones of you are in the main grow, these are for me percy nower nr that one, no point in having a hps doing noffink eh!



MrSkyhighatrist said:


> @ice, I got northern lights, an PE, prob diff to yours tho, I can take cuttings at any time really, got my dippy widow I can take cuts soon. And got a few other strains coming out from seed now so will be a while for cuts of those but I have casey jones, Chronic, and possibly Dog.


 umm wats the NL like? wouldnt mind a run off that, sambo can do me some but thats 45 weeks out, was thinking of summet sooner, hes got a lot one, sum1 else let me down, so i guess im hoping lol



Mastergrow said:


> Anyone used a 250w hps for flowering before?? That big exo mother I have is currently under a 250 in a cupboard, it just seems a little slow on flowering, was just thinkin maybe it's cos of the 250 or would that matter??


 yes i do, i used a sonT and the plants fucking loved it, using it agian for this run, but just looking at buying a 250 MH for veg to see ow they compare to nosmal dual spec

it will be slow coz ur used to bigger lights, and are u sure u got a 250 bulb in ther not a 600 or summet coz i made that mistake, yes it still works but not as well


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

Not if you are carefull. And anyone that would do that is just a pure cunt. I wouldn't have thought people on here would be like that, we are all in the same boat, all doing something illegal why take a brother with you if you go down?

1st rule of GrowClub = don't talk about GrowClub!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

what do u rec to this bulb ic3 im after a bulb for veg 2


IC3M4L3 said:


> and is this a real 250 MH?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PREMIUM-QUALITY-SELF-BALLASTED-250W-METAL-HALIDE-LAMP-E40-5000K-TUBULAR-FITTING-/130771394901?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item1e72952155


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

very tru nice to here u lot got respect for each other like that...I fuking hate jellous grassers cunts.....


MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Not if you are carefull. And anyone that would do that is just a pure cunt. I wouldn't have thought people on here would be like that, we are all in the same boat, all doing something illegal why take a brother with you if you go down?
> 
> 1st rule of GrowClub = don't talk about GrowClub!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> You could also just answer an email that was sent to you about a week ago


Been with the GF for the past week or so, so havn't been checking emails or forums or owt. will have a gander now. Ta for the heads up 



IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me the posh mans seen the light! so u doing a grow soon or what shitforbrainz





IC3M4L3 said:


> wait. TTT reply to a message, ur having a bubble! but if thers smoke in it for him he'll be onnit


And seems you can't read em when i do reply  As i've said a few times, can't grow till a new gaff which can be september next year at the earliest. Found my house already though. 3 bedroom flat in london baby


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

@IC3

NL my mate grew under 400w










The PE under the same 400w


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and who do u kno u can trust......its like say for example......I could have your add send u a clone .....get caught for growing.....and say to the pigs ahh so and so growing to heres his address?


Thats exactly the reason people don't hand clones out to every Tom dick and Harry on here. Choose carefully, but with a statement like that ur off my list for starts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no mate the ones of you are in the main grow, these are for me percy nower nr that one, no point in having a hps doing noffink eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't make amateur mistakes like the wrong bulb ic3, well leave that to u lol. Aye it seems a little slow starting to bud, hopefully she takes off soon

might order a new bulb for it too, just thinkin I haven't a fuckin clue how old that one is lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

lol cheers bro...............was just saying cos id be worrid about it ect......but like I sed if there were successful ways of sending ...id happerly send to u guys.....


Mastergrow said:


> Thats exactly the reason people don't hand clones out to every Tom dick and Harry on here. Choose carefully, but with a statement like that ur off my list for starts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol cheers bro...............was just saying cos id be worrid about it ect......but like I sed if there were successful ways of sending ...id happerly send to u guys.....


Aye you'd send to us...fishing for addresses now are we lol, no thanks m8


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

seriously?......im not like that lad.....grown bloke not a jellous kid lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

but understand were your coming from......from what I sed was just asking if worrid about getting caught....ect.......and how do u send ect?.......and like I sed im nit some grassing...skank of a council estate ect ect......grown bloke kids fam ect ect....and respect u lot on here ......


Mastergrow said:


> Aye you'd send to us...fishing for addresses now are we lol, no thanks m8


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

didn't need to make me sound like im some grass bro........cheers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but understand were your coming from......from what I sed was just asking if worrid about getting caught....ect.......and how do u send ect?.......and like I sed im nit some grassing...skank of a council estate ect ect......grown bloke kids fam ect ect....and respect u lot on here ......


only messin with ye, don't be gettin all emotional lol. Anyone on here that just give there addresses out to anyone tho is pretty stupid.

You still ain't gettin mine tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

lol that's fair enuff bro.....respect u anyways......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2013)

ok lets be honest, if you WAS out to fuk us, ur not exaktly gunna sit ther saying u are, are you? youd be saying the same exaxt shit ur saying now,just saying

that 250 hps mh bulb i showed is a self ballasted one so u just need the e27 screw fitting for it to attach to then plug direct into the wall, rather than a ballast, only coz its a 250 tho any higher they wouldnt be able to do that, id like a metre t tests the out put but for now ima just but a normal mh for my veg then i already got redspec for flower, i love me sonT bulbs!

the clones guy, ive ran PE a few times now, fucking love it, but nobody sesm to be holding a older cut wat we all ran off jimmy, that one retained thes weet smell,,

il have 2 northern lights if thats orite? none of this unrooted shit tho LMAO, IL SLING U A SMOKE END OF HARVEST, ASK THE LADS IM TRUSTED,,ffs caps not shouting

and all this how do i post clones just ffs do wat we said, ur not gunna crsh leaves or owt, since they should be cut in half anwyays they fit lovely, sum guys pack em in cotton wool,, aftershave boxes work well too, smelly fekkers tend to use them


----------



## moggggys (Jun 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> did u spot the granite mogs?


i didnt  




iiKode said:


> any tips for cunts who owe you money and are clearly fucking you around? tempted to jus go mad, knock on his door when everyones out, knock him straight out with a bar, and was thinkin of a new signature, staple his ear to his floorboards? should teach everycunt not to mess, iv got a decent staple gun but havnt used it for fuck all, maybe this could be its new job?


wellll kicking teeth in has a certain charm but much much more fun is floggin it on to a bag head , there nothing but a fuckin nause knocking the door morning noon and night looking for that money , you get way more than 160 quids worth of hassle directed at the cunt whos taking the piss , dont forget to inform him before you take that 20 in payment of what your doing , round here though you dont pay a small amount and your in the shit for getting green from anyone , money in advance only from that point onwards , a oner then its cash on the nose plus an extra 20 for every transaction onwards until its paid , an oz onwards and it becomes a pay up or were taking the tv time , you will be surprised the shit you get in payment , friends just sold a motorbike he had as payment and it trying to flog me a bretling to recover 2200 , me i have a 40 quid scratchcard i keep meaning to cash in to get my 40 off it


----------



## moggggys (Jun 16, 2013)

clone posting ?

you buy those big ass pens from the pound shop used in bingo , strip out the insides and drag a cut through it and drop a damp bit of tissue in there , tape the lot and its smell proof and tough as a bastard , 10 of them taped together is as safe as anyway possible , of course you have to root them as there cuts not clones , clones as has been said a coke bottle , chop the fucker half way up , drop the clone thats in rockwool into the base , stick the top over and tape to fuck , bubbler wrap and viola a plant ready to go , couple of leaves may have a trim but nothing to sweat over


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i didnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the look of ur gaff moggs u don't get too many people knocking ur door unless ther lost


----------



## moggggys (Jun 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> By the look of ur gaff moggs u don't get too many people knocking ur door unless ther lost


oddly some are keen , some poor bastard had a mile walk to drop off 2 yellow pages ( me and the other house ) , i also had some fuckin tard ring the door bell the other morning at 8.45 asking for our neighbour , it seems the 5 signs just wasnt enough , we even had a jovo the once , the poor old bugger looked knackered , i thought you will be seeing your god before me mate


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

I've had 2 of six root so far, when another two root and I have funds to post ill contact u mate.


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2013)

Evening all - I trimmed up the Th!nk D!fferent auto today it's pretty much dry - wish i could have gone another 2 - 3 weeks with her - 89grams which aint too bad at all for an auto in a bucket.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no mate the ones of you are in the main grow, these are for me percy nower nr that one, no point in having a hps doing noffink eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cut 2 more for you, in a cup of water now, sorry about the last ones just completley fucked up, and in a rage they got a hiding.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

anyone got dog or dippy cuts?, ima be gettin seeds of them but since theres no fems im gonna have to get x2 of each and pray for females, these are for personal smoke i got 4 cheese for my refunds... wouldnt mind havin a couple jars with different strains for myself. or ill take exo, or any of the clone onlies if anyones wantin to help me out

yeah beggin for cuts blah blah blah
drgrowshit? offer still stand?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> oddly some are keen , some poor bastard had a mile walk to drop off 2 yellow pages ( me and the other house ) , i also had some fuckin tard ring the door bell the other morning at 8.45 asking for our neighbour , it seems the 5 signs just wasnt enough , we even had a jovo the once , the poor old bugger looked knackered , i thought you will be seeing your god before me mate


u check ur private massages


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

pon said:


> Evening all - I trimmed up the Th!nk D!fferent auto today it's pretty much dry - wish i could have gone another 2 - 3 weeks with her - 89grams which aint too bad at all for an auto in a bucket.


3+ off an auto? damn how long was it from pip to chop?



ffs i look like a spammer, anyone know how to multi reply in 1 post, du you jus copy n pase messages after pressin the quote button?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u check ur private massages


not often 




iiKode said:


> 3+ off an auto? damn how long was it from pip to chop?
> 
> 
> 
> ffs i look like a spammer, anyone know how to multi reply in 1 post, du you jus copy n pase messages after pressin the quote button?



open in new window and cut and paste the quote to the origional post , then reply under it like this



iiKode said:


> 3+ off an auto? damn how long was it from pip to chop?
> 
> 
> 
> ffs i look like a spammer, anyone know how to multi reply in 1 post, du you jus copy n pase messages after pressin the quote button?


oh and if theres loads of pics it may shit it back out for being too big


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 3+ off an auto? damn how long was it from pip to chop?


chopped day 86 from pipped but she would have easy gone to 100days - 3 jars full - burp


----------



## moggggys (Jun 16, 2013)

can t be arsed to type it all out again so incase your wondering about the world of mogs its here 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/655676-mogs-outdoor-uk-grow-2013-a-2.html#post9218541


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

pon said:


> chopped day 86 from pipped but she would have easy gone to 100days - 3 jars full - burp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats fuckin nice, hows the quality? no chance thers samples goin around ehh, beggin for everyfing tonigh


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 16, 2013)

just a snap of some of me barneys farm blue cheese 2 weeks flower....


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

I've not got original dippy ellsy, but do have the the dippy widow I created, if u wanna give that a bash it'll be a few weeks till ones rooted.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I've not got original dippy ellsy, but do have the the dippy widow I created, if u wanna give that a bash it'll be a few weeks till ones rooted.


ill give it a bash mate, jus lookin for variety instead of havin loads of cheese, no doubt ill get bored smokin it, not that thats gonna stop me, an a couple weeks will be perfect, was jus wantin a few smaller ones so i have a little of each different strains, chuck it in on 12/12 like iw as gonna do on the seeds anyway

still wantin the DOG ill get the seeds if i ahve to but a cut would be noice


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 16, 2013)

See what I can do buddy.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 16, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> See what I can do buddy.


thanks mate, remind me when uv got one rotted, an we can talk over xbox or somethin, we still xbox freinds?


----------



## indikat (Jun 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and who do u kno u can trust......its like say for example......I could have your add send u a clone .....get caught for growing.....and say to the pigs ahh so and so growing to heres his address?


thanks fer the heads up....


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats to the UK's Justin Rose for winning a TUFF US OPEN


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

morning all........


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

guys///would going from 2 400w hps to 2 600w hps make much diff?


----------



## djlifeline (Jun 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys///would going from 2 400w hps to 2 600w hps make much diff?


 Yeah bro. I think might as well. Electric only bit more, a lot more penetration, extra yield a bit. Just think all round better. Heat can't be much more.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

ah cheers......will try the 600w then on next grow.....heat was a bit of a prob using 2 400w in room but 2 exhausts sorted that out......and what about mh bulbs for veg as id be just switching the bulbs.....would I need 600w in them or the 400w will do it?...just asking as ill be getting them all same time....


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

moggggys said:


> can t be arsed to type it all out again so incase your wondering about the world of mogs its here
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/655676-mogs-outdoor-uk-grow-2013-a-2.html#post9218541


nice grow there m8, ln this fukin weather too, ...


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thanks mate, remind me when uv got one rotted, an we can talk over xbox or somethin, we still xbox freinds?


Ive not removed you from my list so unless you have we are still xbox friends lol

awwww Xbox friends!! Lol a little inbetweeners reference there lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

dunno if any watches it but trueblood season 6 has just started episode 1 is on most the torrent sites, i love it have watched em all.

just waiting for the fucking gas inspection, last 2 years all they have done is have a quick look at the boiler then gone, but thought they might wana look at radiators so packed everything up before as there is a rad in the grow room, not this time tho just locked the door and gonna say if he asked to check rads that the missus is asleep in there or something.

wish the cunt would hurry up tho, wana get me lights back on and flip em to flower.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

lmaooooooooooo bro I had the same thing gas chek ect was nervous as fbuk......I sed my missis had flu and was in bed.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

thats all done, same bloke in and out quick, sweet.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

ahh nice 1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno if any watches it but trueblood season 6 has just started episode 1 is on most the torrent sites, i love it have watched em all.
> 
> just waiting for the fucking gas inspection, last 2 years all they have done is have a quick look at the boiler then gone, but thought they might wana look at radiators so packed everything up before as there is a rad in the grow room, not this time tho just locked the door and gonna say if he asked to check rads that the missus is asleep in there or something.
> 
> wish the cunt would hurry up tho, wana get me lights back on and flip em to flower.


#
ur such a nerd,, u get your pillss cunt?



imcjayt said:


> lmaooooooooooo bro I had the same thing gas chek ect was nervous as fbuk......I sed my missis had flu and was in bed.....





newuserlol said:


> thats all done, same bloke in and out quick, sweet.



fuk me 5 weeks into flower last round i had to get new boiler and flu fitted, and it was venting into the attick right wer they put the flu

the grow before, they had to go up to the attick and i had a carbon filter hanging ther that was fucing leary! me ther constant chatting to em to keep ther attention away from being fucking nosey and looking abowt


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

9 blueberry well thats what i was told it was but fuck nos, stinks lovely grow easy and a decent yielder.

gonna flip them now under 1200hps in a 1.2mtr tent they have been vegged too long because of the gas inspection it gonna be tight in there but the 1200hps in the small tent gives some good penetration.

@ ice yeah got them tabs m8 nice 1, going easy only done 12 pregs feeling quite mashed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2013)

aye they look ready to flip like hahah going to be a full tent from the go haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

the gas inspection fucked me had to veg em a extra 10 days, they are too big but fuck it lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2702646
> 
> 9 blueberry well thats what i was told it was but fuck nos, stinks lovely grow easy and a decent yielder.
> 
> ...


I thot Youd already flipped them lol, she's goina be a tight squeeze in ther. Another week or so all mine should be ready to flip hopefully. Topped an supercropped the bb too, just to keep it down till the rest catch up, plenty of heads on her now


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the gas inspection fucked me had to veg em a extra 10 days, they are too big but fuck it lolol


The amount of light in that space I'd say they'll do fine as long as they don't stretch too much


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Ive not removed you from my list so unless you have we are still xbox friends lol
> 
> awwww Xbox friends!! Lol a little inbetweeners reference there lol


freinds  awww xbox fwends


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The amount of light in that space I'd say they'll do fine as long as they don't stretch too much



yeah im keeping them lights close mg, i think the yield will be alrite but is a tight squeeze.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2013)

lol can tell sambo got no room, mans not using his airpots, wonder how much u will see in less yeild, and id get sum trimming done, let sumlight get to them lower buds, theyl appreciate it,u should lollipop em to, fuking good results too, but i know u dont care but they do luk nice!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

yeah i did just trim away alot of the bottom shit ice, av got a black bag full of it,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd think about a scrog if you can be arsed to weave them through at that point


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

i will stake the up wk 3-4 but thats about it, prob chop away a load more bottom shit wk 1-2


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will stake the up wk 3-4 but thats about it, prob chop away a load more bottom shit wk 1-2


Scroggs just a wee bit too much work for sambo lol...just a wee bit


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

my dad came to see the kids etc yday gave me a big bag of livers n pyscho trim that he said had been forgotten about in the freezer for ages, rape it for kief straight away but would live to make to butter with it.

thats how i got the kief with a car sunscreen, that different trim tho the pic..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my dad came to see the kids etc yday gave me a big bag of livers n pyscho trim that he said had been forgotten about in the freezer for ages, rape it for kief straight away but would live to make to butter with it.
> 
> thats how i got the kief with a car sunscreen, that different trim tho the pic..


Do the job that m8. Right I'm goina have to go tonite and get my two bags of psychosis trim outta a lads freezer. Any time I think of making something I can't be assed goin to get the bags. If j get the bags in my gaf then ill want to make something to get rid of the bags cos won't want them lyin about lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i did just trim away alot of the bottom shit ice, av got a black bag full of it,


15 yrolds will buy it 1g for a tenner an they will be skippin home finkin they got a good deal hahaa

m,y fanleaves go at 2 quid each haha


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my dad came to see the kids etc yday gave me a big bag of livers n pyscho trim that he said had been forgotten about in the freezer for ages, rape it for kief straight away but would live to make to butter with it.
> 
> thats how i got the kief with a car sunscreen, that different trim tho the pic..


kief on its way along wiv plushberry an cheesequake for u man


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thought id let you gets see UK forest grown plant  She just started to flower in MID JUNE  Unfortunate stretch from the bad choice in growing area, shes been moved and final potted  Only have 1 pic today because other were deleted somehow, the othres were much better too  Will update you guys in a week. Saafe
View attachment 2702714


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> Ahh thought we were talking weed  Hahaa mother pays £125/oz of hash :/


fk me that is harsh m8 not hash!!!


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hahaa shes only known the 1 bloke selling it for years.. Always been around that price :/


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

just for you mate... you know who you are!!!! hee hee


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> kief on its way along wiv plushberry an cheesequake for u man


nice1 indi, look forward to it m8.

just munching a madras missus brought loads yday so im munching the leftovers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> View attachment 2702722View attachment 2702723View attachment 2702724 just for you mate... you know who you are!!!! hee hee


Actually looks canny for soap that.......shocked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2013)

that looks sexcy welsh, no plastic at all! rare nowadays


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that looks sexcy welsh, no plastic at all! rare nowadays


aye man, that it is....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2013)

Scrumped a bit of this Two Toke and I swear it taste's like Psychosis, bonus.


----------



## Jubag420 (Jun 17, 2013)

How does hash end up with plastic init?


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> View attachment 2702722View attachment 2702723View attachment 2702724 just for you mate... you know who you are!!!! hee hee


not ur creation then Doc? do u make extracts?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> View attachment 2702722View attachment 2702723View attachment 2702724 just for you mate... you know who you are!!!! hee hee


the typical stuff i get is a it darker than that, and more rocky, not so smooth lookin


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nice1 indi, look forward to it m8.
> 
> just munching a madras missus brought loads yday so im munching the leftovers lol


curry is always bttr next day...ummm want one now...that bubble started life sand coloured an remained so In tha fridge...once out of fridge it goes brown an sticky so shud be chocolat brown by the time ya get it


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> How does hash end up with plastic init?


same way it ends up with sand init, more weight, if you have a ton of hash, you can make it into 2 tons adding allsorts to it thats not hash, same way coke ends up with talc, when i was younger i han an oz, ended up riping a tesco bad out of it, took me ages to get it all out, still smoked it, and still got stond


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> not ur creation then Doc? do u make extracts?


oh no mate, certainly not my creation but this is  and I have tried butane extraction successfully a few months ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2013)

I


The Yorkshireman said:


> Scrumped a bit of this Two Toke and I swear it taste's like Psychosis, bonus.


it is in the mix


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> curry is always bttr next day...ummm want one now...that bubble started life sand coloured an remained so In tha fridge...once out of fridge it goes brown an sticky so shud be chocolat brown by the time ya get it


if uv got so much to spare, ill have some,,, ill even buy it if u give me a nice dealeo


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> oh no mate, certainly not my creation but this is View attachment 2702816 and I have tried butane extraction successfully a few months ago


thats epic, how do u smoke it, assuming you do, just line the rizla? iv seen those dabber things for it but i couldnt be fucked with that


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> How does hash end up with plastic init?


nearly every brick of mass produced hash will have a tiny bit of plastic in it from where the 'maker' stabs the brick for moisture or air to escape when it gets pressed.


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> oh no mate, certainly not my creation but this is View attachment 2702816 and I have tried butane extraction successfully a few months ago


yes that's more like it the Cure.....iso plus half pound o bud? rik s method wiv rice cooker?...BHO an u a doctor...hear that's stuff can cause health probs...any truth to it?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats epic, how do u smoke it, assuming you do, just line the rizla? iv seen those dabber things for it but i couldnt be fucked with that


I have spread it onto rizzla and bonged it but the best way I've found is to pop some into a capsule and swallow it... USER WARNING----NOT TOO MUCH OR YOU'LL BE FUCKED FOR DAYS... half a capsule is just fine... you wake up feeling like you've just smoked 3 spliffs and are stoned from the inside out.


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I have spread it onto rizzla and bonged it but the best way I've found is to pop some into a capsule and swallow it... USER WARNING----NOT TOO MUCH OR YOU'LL BE FUCKED FOR DAYS... half a capsule is just fine... you wake up feeling like you've just smoked 3 spliffs and are stoned from the inside out.


I wanna b fuked for days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it is in the mix


On the exhale, it's nice.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> yes that's more like it the Cure.....iso plus half pound o bud? rik s method wiv rice cooker?...BHO an u a doctor...hear that's stuff can cause health probs...any truth to it?


spot on m8, bho and me bein a doc n all innit? what was I thinkin???? lol nah m8, I just wanted to see if I could do it. as for the hemp/weed/simpson/drofwelshmagic oil.... health benefits are supposed to be off the fucking scale mate plus it gets you mullered..... cant fault it!!!! ps. only used an oz and half of bud n Cpl oz of smokeable trim, popcorn... honestly, its the bollocks. as for it treating skin cancer like rick simpson implies.... fucking right it does, I have seen it with my own eyes and from my own stuff on my friends face, when she started using it, her face was a mess, she had already started using the chemo cream the 'real' doc had given her and it had burnt her to fuck, even her fingers she used to apply it. I saw her one week after covering her face with my oil and her skin was like that of a babies, not a fucking blemish... she been crying to me an allsorts mate, I even filled up ffs... tut tut. she has been taking photos etc. and she is going to tell the fkrs on her next appointment what has cleared it up, only what, not who.... her gratification is all I need and I don't need a queue of oldies at the door thinking im fkn God or summin. pmsl.


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> spot on m8, bho and me bein a doc n all innit? what was I thinkin???? lol nah m8, I just wanted to see if I could do it. as for the hemp/weed/simpson/drofwelshmagic oil.... health benefits are supposed to be off the fucking scale mate plus it gets you mullered..... cant fault it!!!! ps. only used an oz and half of bud n Cpl oz of smokeable trim, popcorn... honestly, its the bollocks. as for it treating skin cancer like rick simpson implies.... fucking right it does, I have seen it with my own eyes and from my own stuff on my friends face, when she started using it, her face was a mess, she had already started using the chemo cream the 'real' doc had given her and it had burnt her to fuck, even her fingers she used to apply it. I saw her one week after covering her face with my oil and her skin was like that of a babies, not a fucking blemish... she been crying to me an allsorts mate, I even filled up ffs... tut tut. she has been taking photos etc. and she is going to tell the fkrs on her next appointment what has cleared it up, only what, not who.... her gratification is all I need and I don't need a queue of oldies at the door thinking im fkn God or summin. pmsl.


mental....gonna make sum for me bad toe any top tips...care to run us thru ur meth doc?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2013)

I reckon anyone with any oil should send it all to ic3 to we see if it clears up his gammy foot!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> mental....gonna make sum for me bad toe any top tips...care to run us thru ur meth doc?


take 3oz dried bud/good trim  and freeze it for a day or so along with 2ltrs of Iso




. put material into clean/sterile bucket/bowl and add the iso. mash it up with a potato masher, strain it off with vegetable strainer into another clean/sterile bucket/jug/bowl (whatever you got u can use) lol through unbleached coffee filters. pour the solvent into your boiling off utensil, (I use a pyrex dish) and boil until it's bubbling, keep adding solvent until coming to the end for the last time when I drop 2 DROPS of water into the boiling liquid. just before it all boils off, I transfer it into the aluminium bowl in my pic and put it onto a coffee warmer for a few hrs til the bubbles stop... DONE!!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

ive updated my journal guys and needing reassurance on me attempted scrog, what you think? am I gonna make it????


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

, not lookin so good, but the repotted ones are perking up, see rootbound does exsist, they are stunted growth and erything.

 second pic was potted last night/yesterday i think


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> take 3oz dried bud/good trim View attachment 2702895 and freeze it for a day or so along with 2ltrs of Iso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat are u heating the pyrex dish on an r u outside to do this ?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat are u heating the pyrex dish on an r u outside to do this ?


fk me, good point, I nearly killed everyone on here that tried it.. DO IT OUTSIDE OR SOMEWHERE WHERE THERE'S GOOD VENTILATION, don't smoke, no naked flames, FUMES CAN BE EXPLOSIVE!!! HAHA this is how I did it just with slightly different TOOLS. shoulda done this in first place lol [video=youtube_share;u1WJR6tIafI]http://youtu.be/u1WJR6tIafI[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

i'll take some pics of my equipment and process next time I make it. said i'd do that the last time I made it too... tut tut.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck me, my knee cap is hanging off ! Driving an old Daf & the clutch is stiff as my cock on a double Viagra night ! Indi , I love you !


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me, my knee cap is hanging off ! Driving an old Daf & the clutch is stiff as my cock on a double Viagra night ! Indi , I love you !


thanks baz...um ..wat did I do?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2013)

thers a lot to be said for having micro grows in yer own gaff, this commerical lark turns out to be a full time fucker! not to mention im sik of my nostrils been assualted by the state of the gaff everytime i go up, needless to say i been cleaning relentlessley tonight, kitchen done! just the lounge left ffs, get a kettle and other random shit up ther make i look lived in, or make it look like a clean dude lives ther anyways and not sum smelly cunt, i gues sthats what happens wen sum1 dont live ther, just gets worse! fuking mop handle was rotten been stood in a black wateered mop bucket so long,, eww, bin with half inch oof nasty mitty litter fermenting at the bottom, got me hand right in ther!! had ot be done like.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers a lot to be said for having micro grows in yer own gaff, this commerical lark turns out to be a full time fucker! not to mention im sik of my nostrils been assualted by the state of the gaff everytime i go up, needless to say i been cleaning relentlessley tonight, kitchen done! just the lounge left ffs, get a kettle and other random shit up ther make i look lived in, or make it look like a clean dude lives ther anyways and not sum smelly cunt, i gues sthats what happens wen sum1 dont live ther, just gets worse! fuking mop handle was rotten been stood in a black wateered mop bucket so long,, eww, bin with half inch oof nasty mitty litter fermenting at the bottom, got me hand right in ther!! had ot be done like.


I don't know why ur hand watering them if its a trek away. You've got the wilma systems dont ye?? Use them and you'll only have to go once or twice a week


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks baz...um ..wat did I do?


Lol, nothing yet m8, u got mail


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, nothing yet m8, u got mail


sounds a bit like conditional luv to me Baz lmfao, u got a reply


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

pon said:


> Evening all - I trimmed up the Th!nk D!fferent auto today it's pretty much dry - wish i could have gone another 2 - 3 weeks with her - 89grams which aint too bad at all for an auto in a bucket.


fk me, now that's a bit of orite innit? wish i'd bought my beans the same time as you now m8... pmsl btw... STILL not bought them. Was it you I recommended this strain to?? I rec'd to someone on here anyways so glad they wouldn't have felt let down if they grew it as nice as you did... great effort buddy!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> sounds a bit like conditional luv to me Baz lmfao, u got a reply


Hahaha no conditions Indi , I do love u , but not in a gay way !


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

well bout an hour ago I pressed some bubble around me sore toe an ill be fuked if it hasn't dropped the pain, doc this stuff u got any good for topical pain aswell prolly bttr?


----------



## dura72 (Jun 17, 2013)

Before sentencing today, Stuart Hall's Lawyer said he would be happy with anything under 10 years


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't reply to messages now on this bstard phone ! Indi, if u got back 2 me m8, sorry I can't get messages now ! Got to go bed now up at 3 & I'm fucked ! Will get back 2 u 2moz m8 . Zzzzzzz


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> Before sentencing today, Stuart Hall's Lawyer said he would be happy with anything under 10 years


class, what a fucking statement!!! I would use it in my sig if the thought of why he's there didn't turn me sick so much the evil dirty paedo cunt!


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I can't reply to messages now on this bstard phone ! Indi, if u got back 2 me m8, sorry I can't get messages now ! Got to go bed now up at 3 & I'm fucked ! Will get back 2 u 2moz m8 . Zzzzzzz


don't worry m8 I only wrote back fuk off.....u know I didn't baz...lmao we cant have you cold crampy and shivery wen theres meds about..not safe fer any roadusers by the sound


----------



## dura72 (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> class, what a fucking statement!!! I would use it in my sig if the thought of why he's there didn't turn me sick so much the evil dirty paedo cunt!


whats even worse is the cunt only got 15 fucking months and two guys that robbed a jewlery store , without actually harming any cunt, got 25 years between them...what a fuckin country


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> whats even worse is the cunt only got 15 fucking months and two guys that robbed a jewlery store , without actually harming any cunt, got 25 years between them...what a fuckin country


yeah its a judge doin the sentencing, they wanna set the bar low for wen they get busted


----------



## indikat (Jun 17, 2013)

Baz u got e mail


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

dura72 said:


> whats even worse is the cunt only got 15 fucking months and two guys that robbed a jewlery store , without actually harming any cunt, got 25 years between them...what a fuckin country


yeah, you get more time caught with drugs than you do for killin somdoby now adays, somone i knew got 9 year 9 month sentance for murder, an another thing i reada bout sombody being caught trafficking got 25 year. LOL


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> Baz u got e mail


did i pm you? i cant remember if it was a dream or not


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhJ7pxCFUFo
sneaky bastards, my postie will get the nut in him if he does this to me, i know where he parks his car itl get keyed


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone wanna join me, finally made a thread fuck know how long it will last.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/671617-iikodes-grow-journal.html#post9222996


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhJ7pxCFUFo
> sneaky bastards, my postie will get the nut in him if he does this to me, i know where he parks his car itl get keyed


and there's me just getting to like the Royal Mail...... grrrr


----------



## 420Haze (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to the site, well not new as such, more of a lurker for information lol... But having lurked for a while i figured i would finally set up my own grow, I'm doing big bud x white widow Female seeds, they are under a 400W HPS air cooled and are 1 week into 12/12, I just took a look at them today and noticed these on the nodes, but not on all nodes and only on 2 of the 4 I'm growing... Does this mean they are Hermy or is it just a stage of growth, as i said im new to this so not entirely sure, Any help that my fellow UK growers could offer would be perfect...

Thanks


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

420Haze said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site, well not new as such, more of a lurker for information lol... But having lurked for a while i figured i would finally set up my own grow, I'm doing big bud x white widow Female seeds, they are under a 400W HPS air cooled and are 1 week into 12/12, I just took a look at them today and noticed these on the nodes, but not on all nodes and only on 2 of the 4 I'm growing... Does this mean they are Hermy or is it just a stage of growth, as i said im new to this so not entirely sure, Any help that my fellow UK growers could offer would be perfect...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2703406View attachment 2703407


are they still in veg?, cus yeah those look like a set of baws, clearly not as female as you thought.
for a female you should get something similar, but they point upwards, and white hairs (pistols) show pretty quick after seeing the catylx (its a small sack that the pistoils grow out of)


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> and there's me just getting to like the Royal Mail...... grrrr


tbh the guy had a nice setup, a bed raised about 4 ft up with a grow under it?, not to bad with sideboards?


----------



## 420Haze (Jun 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> are they still in veg?, cus yeah those look like a set of baws, clearly not as female as you thought.
> for a female you should get something similar, but they point upwards, and white hairs (pistols) show pretty quick after seeing the catylx (its a small sack that the pistoils grow out of)


No they are just starting their second week of flowering... i dont think they are on all nodes, and i think they have the female traits you talk about... can i just pull the balls off and they will be fine ?

I will try and get more pics of the other nodes when they wake up.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

420Haze said:


> No they are just starting their second week of flowering... i dont think they are on all nodes, and i think they have the female traits you talk about... can i just pull the balls off and they will be fine ?
> 
> I will try and get more pics of the other nodes when they wake up.


i would not risk it that early into flowering, i would remove them and buy x4 fem seeds, 12/12 from seed to compensate for you're loss. And from what i have heard big bud is a strain known for this type of behavior, but yeah, i would ditch them and find some new strains to compensate, you can go to attitude seed bank and pick 1 seed of different strains, fem seeds aswell. i would go there and have a look for some replacements, as you just lost half of you're final outcome, x4 new seeds, because theywill be pretty small but should be able to compensate for ur loss (Put them in small pots remember, you wont have enough space for the 2 you have and 4 more in massive pots, 5L pots should be more than enough im gonna be using 1L airpots for 12/12 from seed/clone)



-this message is a thread joke not to be taken seriously.


Look guys i done this one all on my own, yep helped sombody all by myself , you should all be proud of me, and everyone send me 5g of their finest for doin slappin some advice around? 


either that or i just fucked him up bigtime.


----------



## 420Haze (Jun 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i would not risk it that early into flowering, i would remove them and buy x4 fem seeds, 12/12 from seed to compensate for you're loss. And from what i have heard big bud is a strain known for this type of behavior, but yeah, i would ditch them and find some new strains to compensate, you can go to attitude seed bank and pick 1 seed of different strains, fem seeds aswell. i would go there and have a look for some replacements, as you just lost half of you're final outcome, x4 new seeds, because theywill be pretty small but should be able to compensate for ur loss (Put them in small pots remember, you wont have enough space for the 2 you have and 4 more in massive pots, 5L pots should be more than enough im gonna be using 1L airpots for 12/12 from seed/clone).


I have more seeds in a tin that i have been collecting, if i germinate them now and plant in say 4 1 ltr airpots, my others are in 10ltr airpots, do i just germinate, plant and put straight in with my flowering ones that are remaining.

Sorry for all te questions.

Thanks


----------



## iiKode (Jun 17, 2013)

420Haze said:


> I have more seeds in a tin that i have been collecting, if i germinate them now and plant in say 4 1 ltr airpots, my others are in 10ltr airpots, do i just germinate, plant and put straight in with my flowering ones that are remaining.
> 
> Sorry for all te questions.
> 
> Thanks


yep that exactly what you do, and once they have grown enough to mature they will start to flower, and you will have a couple nice plants to cover your loss, i would advise not to use the same seeds you used before, just incase.

12/12 from seed will act like an autoflower. except you will have better quality smoke and no fuckin around like you do with most autoflowering strains, watch out for that moggy cunt hes obsessed with auto's dont believe a word that he types hes a god among men whyen it comes to autos.

if you care to read more there is a thread on 12/12 from seed you may have come across before its still active i think, and they are more than happy to help, but most of em are yanks so have ur spell check on


----------



## 420Haze (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yep that exactly what you do, and once they have grown enough to mature they will start to flower, and you will have a couple nice plants to cover your loss, i would advise not to use the same seeds you used before, just incase.
> 
> 12/12 from seed will act like an autoflower. except you will have better quality smoke and no fuckin around like you do with most autoflowering strains, watch out for that moggy cunt hes obsessed with auto's dont believe a word that he types hes a god among men whyen it comes to autos.
> 
> if you care to read more there is a thread on 12/12 from seed you may have come across before its still active i think, and they are more than happy to help, but most of em are yanks so have ur spell check on


I think i'm going to have to do that then, i needed this for a trip im planning in november and loosing 2 will fuck that up, and thats not an option...

Thanks for the advice mate


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

420Haze said:


> I think i'm going to have to do that then, i needed this for a trip im planning in november and loosing 2 will fuck that up, and thats not an option...
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate


any pictures of you're setup you wish to show us while you are here?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

420Haze said:


> I think i'm going to have to do that then, i needed this for a trip im planning in november and loosing 2 will fuck that up, and thats not an option...
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate


Get us a couple pics of ur full plant to we see if its got balls or not, this iiKode guy has a habit of fuckin with people when there's no one else around...don't believe a word he says


----------



## 420Haze (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> any pictures of you're setup you wish to show us while you are here?


Yeah will try and get some later on tonight, got to get ready for work shortly.




Mastergrow said:


> Get us a couple pics of ur full plant to we see if its got balls or not, this iiKode guy has a habit of fuckin with people when there's no one else around...don't believe a word he says


lol, ok will do, i will post some of the full plant and the other nodes showing what they all look like, will be about 10 tonight once they wake up. I'm hoping and preying they arent as its just fucked my morning up and i really could do with out that at the min lol

Thanks mate


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Get us a couple pics of ur full plant to we see if its got balls or not, this iiKode guy has a habit of fuckin with people when there's no one else around...don't believe a word he says


haha dont confuse the poor fella, mg is the one who tells people to poor #straight nutes to a deficient plant, get back in ur hole ya cunt

 come on.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

lolol ^^^^^

good morning peoples


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

morning scrote rashes. friendly as ever in here today


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

thats just landed indi that hash looks fuckin niiiiiiice am looking forward to aving a smoke of that, green looks n smells pretty tastey too, am gonna save em tho for tomorrow cause im mingled right now of that kief from dads trim lol 

thanks for that m8 smoke reports will follow lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Id have to measure how long it took to fill a bucket so they get the right amount. Ima buy one of those pumps wat u just put in any bucket and its got loadsa pipes xumming out sumone showed it here a biy bak. Plus wilmas keep the plants way to close togethr. I dont mind the walkget a bike soon gey mefit with been in house for 2 yrs+ ffs


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats just landed indi that hash looks fuckin niiiiiiice am looking forward to aving a smoke of that, green looks n smells pretty tastey too, am gonna save em tho for tomorrow cause im mingled right now of that kief from dads trim lol
> 
> thanks for that m8 smoke reports will follow lol


packaging ok sambo?.......on another note sum geezwe from my wifes arsehole of a country was makin oil for his grandma cos she had leg ulcers an they wanntd to amputate...silly fukkers...so he jus makes the oil grannys monged out fer a few months an he gets busted...judge chucks him for 3 years...granny testifies as to cure in court...they charge her too


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> packaging ok sambo?.......on another note sum geezwe from my wifes arsehole of a country was makin oil for his grandma cos she had leg ulcers an they wanntd to amputate...silly fukkers...so he jus makes the oil grannys monged out fer a few months an he gets busted...judge chucks him for 3 years...granny testifies as to cure in court...they charge her too


thats pretty fucked up! 3 yrs no thanks....

packaging was different but it worked indi no smell until i got to the smoke and thats the most important thing, couldnt resist just had a smallish joint of that bubble, fucking hell thats nice very nice im mingled, was really smooth had a nice taste.


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats pretty fucked up! 3 yrs no thanks....
> 
> packaging was different but it worked indi no smell until i got to the smoke and thats the most important thing, couldnt resist just had a smallish joint of that bubble, fucking hell thats nice very nice im mingled, was really smooth had a nice taste.


The bubble is from th graded trim of plushberry cheesequake, both phenos and tastes like neither of them..i was getting lemons mango an spice to begin wiv..then it gets more hashy...changes colour an texture wiv diff ambient temps....its alive man


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 18, 2013)

lads if you what defiancey i have on week 4 flower 4 cal/mag? and links 2 some stuff,if you think it would help


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> lads if you what defiancey i have on week 4 flower 4 cal/mag? and links 2 some stuff,if you think it would help


 drg a weird one because N looks a bit def but not enough to give the leaf necrosis you are seein, k levels could be off....r.u usin rinsed coco wiv all the sodium out? sorry no nuffin about coco or the nuts u use ...but they could also do wiv a bit of cal mag...u r pHing the water? dechlorinating the water?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

just took my girls out for chek ect ect few pics for u lot were I am atm........


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2013)

anyone know how it went for Dura?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sambo.u cant be getting spangled u tard TF lol.. just gunna make it harder tk look after the rugrats


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2013)

Right I've decided this sprayed 'Grape Kush x Psycho' is getting binned, it's had 6 weeks 12/12 tomorrow and it's runty as fuck.

Although I think the tria has sent it all tight and compact with shit loads of nodes it's not putting any weight on and 's taking up room that could be filled with 'Two Toke Killer', it's slightly cooler with better airflow without it too.

No weight, no resin with only 3 weeks left = gone....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

3 weeks left......aint those the best weeks?...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 3 weeks left......aint those the best weeks?...


To add weight to a decent base yes but not if you've got a runt, there's not even a Q on it after 6 weeks and it's pretty much bald on the resin front yet the Two Toke are stacking up OZ's as standard.


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

wheres baz prolly out driving his truck of shit, been wrappin sum goodies for ya baz, an if the missus gets home im off to the post office


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> wheres baz prolly out driving his truck of shit, been wrappin sum goodies for ya baz, an if the missus gets home im off to the post office


been there, done that for day!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 18, 2013)

Afternoon all, everyone ok?

Getting bored with being unemployed so just applied for a night van driving job @£10ph lol, fingers crossed lol


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi peeps New to this site and I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but every thread I seem to put a post on doesn't seem to have much activity I'm hoping this ones different anyway I've got some cheese on the go right now under a 600w light and I'm using advanced nutes on them feel free to check out my photos let me know what you think any info will be appreciated thanks


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, everyone ok?
> 
> Getting bored with being unemployed so just applied for a night van driving job @£10ph lol, fingers crossed lol


good luck mate, hope you get it.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

the future generation arrived this morning (5 Herijuana fem) along with 2 freebies (Jackberry X Mad Scientist fem)......... shipping and stealth, etc. spot on. guess I wont be the first one or the last to think they been ripped off... my mrs was pissing herself at the thought i'd been fucked over.... and then I looked a little closer and there they were!!! Sannie, if you're reading..... Genius m8, fkn genius and quite funny too, or maybe it's cause i'm stoned... again!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

fuk me the room was hot today, well i say hot but 32 is very dealable, so stuck a extracor in, check it out tomorrow and then stick the second one on if needed, fucking summer suks, dont seedlings have take long to kick off, im a inpatient cunt, 
day 3 veg,lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats pretty fucked up! 3 yrs no thanks....
> 
> packaging was different but it worked indi no smell until i got to the smoke and thats the most important thing, couldnt resist just had a smallish joint of that bubble, fucking hell thats nice very nice im mingled, was really smooth had a nice taste.


yeah cuz his secret ingredient is cyanide haha


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Right I've decided this sprayed 'Grape Kush x Psycho' is getting binned, it's had 6 weeks 12/12 tomorrow and it's runty as fuck.
> 
> Although I think the tria has sent it all tight and compact with shit loads of nodes it's not putting any weight on and 's taking up room that could be filled with 'Two Toke Killer', it's slightly cooler with better airflow without it too.
> 
> ...


make hash from it?, and thanks for the windows 7 mate, it was meant to be invisable right? poped through the door the other day, still crawlin around lookin for it......


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, everyone ok?
> 
> Getting bored with being unemployed so just applied for a night van driving job @£10ph lol, fingers crossed lol


an i applied for 10+ jobs last night, all kitchen porters, sice i cant get even close to anything else interview wise.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me the room was hot today, well i say hot but 32 is very dealable, so stuck a extracor in, check it out tomorrow and then stick the second one on if needed, fucking summer suks, dont seedlings have take long to kick off, im a inpatient cunt,
> day 3 veg,lmao
> 
> View attachment 2704149View attachment 2704150View attachment 2704153


I'd love that space to play with u cunt lol. I could fit that in my space but I'd have no room for movin, u got plenty of room to pull them out and trim or whatever and put them back. Them psycho will be a good bit bigger by the time them seeds kick off lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd love that space to play with u cunt lol. I could fit that in my space but I'd have no room for movin, u got plenty of room to pull them out and trim or whatever and put them back. Them psycho will be a good bit bigger by the time them seeds kick off lol


aye i know mate be so much easier training them ect, no space at all in my own gaff, just getting the physco stable and getting the lectrics so they dont pop, fans on full speed now, so all the room fine tuning is done, ordered a roll of mylar to staple up and hang 

fans wer only on number 1 also so that wont help with temps, should be a-ok now, thinking gunna reset the timers so they start at 5am so go off at 12 lunch time and bak on at 6, keep the lights of thru the midday sun.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye i know mate be so much easier training them ect, no space at all in my own gaff, just getting the physco stable and getting the lectrics so they dont pop, fans on full speed now, so all the room fine tuning is done, ordered a roll of mylar to staple up and hang
> 
> fans wer only on number 1 also so that wont help with temps, should be a-ok now, thinking gunna reset the timers so they start at 5am so go off at 12 lunch time and bak on at 6, keep the lights of thru the midday sun.


which fan did you end up keepin if u dnt mind me askin on here?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye i know mate be so much easier training them ect, no space at all in my own gaff, just getting the physco stable and getting the lectrics so they dont pop, fans on full speed now, so all the room fine tuning is done, ordered a roll of mylar to staple up and hang
> 
> fans wer only on number 1 also so that wont help with temps, should be a-ok now, thinking gunna reset the timers so they start at 5am so go off at 12 lunch time and bak on at 6, keep the lights of thru the midday sun.


Wtf u talkin about?? Lights on at 5 in the morning, off 7 hours later and then back on at 6 in the evening. You just totally ignoring the 18/6 light cycle and making up ur own lol. Can't see that be good for them m8, if anything it'll be bad I reckon


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

First pics 4 psychosis. Second pic, 2 blueberry on left and 2 exo on right. The exo and psychos catching up height wise on the blueberry. The bb looks a bushy wee fucker after toppin and supercropping a little. Dunno how long ill veg these, maybe another week or so who knows lol

plenty off room to move them out a bit once they get bigger, just keepin them close together for now


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wtf u talkin about?? Lights on at 5 in the morning, off 7 hours later and then back on at 6 in the evening. You just totally ignoring the 18/6 light cycle and making up ur own lol. Can't see that be good for them m8, if anything it'll be bad I reckon


IC3 is that good of a grower, he makes his own light cycle. anyone brave enough to use that as a sig


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye i know mate be so much easier training them ect, no space at all in my own gaff, just getting the physco stable and getting the lectrics so they dont pop, fans on full speed now, so all the room fine tuning is done, ordered a roll of mylar to staple up and hang
> 
> fans wer only on number 1 also so that wont help with temps, should be a-ok now, thinking gunna reset the timers so they start at 5am so go off at 12 lunch time and bak on at 6, keep the lights of thru the midday sun.


I've found 9pm til 9am (on) to be a good time at this time of year, like 8 to 8 on a july/august run tho and back to 6 til 6 for the rest haha... bit of a cunt going to work on em at silly o'clock though eh????


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> wheres baz prolly out driving his truck of shit, been wrappin sum goodies for ya baz, an if the missus gets home im off to the post office


lol, spot on m8 ! , just got in an hour ago , going to put some pics up in a min , finaly shifted my arse & took some , oh , and Indikat is a very special person !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye i know mate be so much easier training them ect, no space at all in my own gaff, just getting the physco stable and getting the lectrics so they dont pop, fans on full speed now, so all the room fine tuning is done, ordered a roll of mylar to staple up and hang
> 
> fans wer only on number 1 also so that wont help with temps, should be a-ok now, thinking gunna reset the timers so they start at 5am so go off at 12 lunch time and bak on at 6, keep the lights of thru the midday sun.





Mastergrow said:


> Wtf u talkin about?? Lights on at 5 in the morning, off 7 hours later and then back on at 6 in the evening. You just totally ignoring the 18/6 light cycle and making up ur own lol. Can't see that be good for them m8, if anything it'll be bad I reckon


oh oh, here we fkn go again, it's better than facebook is this... haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

i just flipped and im running 8pm-8am is better for the summer helps with temps.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

no i messe dthat up,
i mean the 6 hrs dark they get gunna be thru the midday heat rather than beaing on, so it goes off before lunch and comes on again after t-time

iikode, using the inline, and thats only coz it was to hand at the time and standson the floor il check temps tomoz.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> Hi peeps New to this site and I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but every thread I seem to put a post on doesn't seem to have much activity I'm hoping this ones different anyway I've got some cheese on the go right now under a 600w light and I'm using advanced nutes on them feel free to check out my photos let me know what you think any info will be appreciated thanks


theres no links or anything to see your photos? this thread runs fast probably the fastest on the site.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

with most of us talking shit all day (and some of you some sense), no wonder!!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

9pm - 9am, for flower, an right now iv got 6pm to 12pm for veg, the choppers and heat are the problem, not like the helis can see my tiny op, but i convince myself the oil rig choppers are after me haha

@ ic3, so im gettin one of these fancy thermo fans, ooohh how posh


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2013)

4 week in, multi strain grow,The Church, E Cheese, PE,& sommat with blue in it ! crammed in a 6x5.last grow this one , 15 years i need a brake from growing, good job now so gonna purchase instead. cheers folks. t time .

ps, spot the bstard thrip damage ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no i messe dthat up,
> i mean the 6 hrs dark they get gunna be thru the midday heat rather than beaing on, so it goes off before lunch and comes on again after t-time
> 
> iikode, using the inline, and thats only coz it was to hand at the time and standson the floor il check temps tomoz.


After I thot about it for a while I figured that out lol, gettin good at making sense of ur fuckups lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> @ ic3, so im gettin one of these fancy thermo fans, ooohh how posh


at sum point yeh, if i need both due to the heat and amount of light then ul have to wait a lil till ibuy a 9-10 inch extractor,




Mastergrow said:


> After I thot about it for a while I figured that out lol, gettin good at making sense of ur fuckups lol


 lol good!

seems i may be getting a 5th light dropped off,, il hand that fucker bang in the middle me thinks, fukaduk, lets see if it lands 

put your hand up if yer a cunt


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> After I thot about it for a while I figured that out lol, gettin good at making sense of ur fuckups lol


somdy pay google for an ic3 translator, we all need one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> somdy pay google for an ic3 translator, we all need one


ahh fuk-off


welsh PM m8


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh fuk-off
> 
> 
> welsh PM m8


Not bitin then? fuckit im away to the trout pond wind up some fish


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Not bitin then? fuckit im away to the trout pond wind up some fish


lol u wish that was your view
THIS, more like--


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u wish that was your view
> THIS, more like--


fuck ic3, that's my pad in the background... im gonna have to move now and start buying black bags.... FFS


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 18, 2013)

so think ill go with oldtimers call,mag


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> so think ill go with oldtimers call,mag


i usually buy bloom calmag from growall, i think thats a mag def its a def for shore anyway and the calmag certainly wont hurt, id hurry up tho cause of how bad it is already.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i usually buy bloom calmag from growall, i think thats a mag def its a def for shore anyway and the calmag certainly wont hurt, id hurry up tho cause of how bad it is already.


lol i just posted that very stuff on growell on his thread

snap!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol u wish that was your view
> THIS, more like--


maybe next harvest, for ur gammy foot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> maybe next harvest, for ur gammy foot
> 
> View attachment 2704299


AWWHAWHAWHAW
i see that extractor getting firther and firther away from your house MATE!

hmm this may be on the cards for ME
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-SUPER-HPS-KIT-BALLAST-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-/251229565957?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a7e72f405

more than anough for a few plants and not enough to cane the lekki like a 600


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AWWHAWHAWHAW
> i see that extractor getting firther and firther away from your house MATE!
> 
> hmm this may be on the cards for ME
> ...


OUTCH!

i might get one of em but for 600, the ballast alone costs that much might aswell get a spare bulb and replecator,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> OUTCH!
> replecator,


wats a replacator?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

some pressed kief made with pyscho n livers trim and some superb bubble courtesy of indikat, just wish the bubble was same size as the pressed kief lol both get ya mashed, but the bubble is smooth,creamy much better taste hmmmm very nice.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

so what you reckon on these fellas?? anyone grown sannies' before??? View attachment 2704313


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> so what you reckon on these fellas?? anyone grown sannies' before??? View attachment 2704313


aint grown them Dr but only ever read good things bout sannies


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> aint grown them Dr but only ever read good things bout sannies





DrOfWelshMagic said:


> so what you reckon on these fellas?? anyone grown sannies' before??? View attachment 2704313


yeah me too, although I started reading summin that mentioned herming n I shit meself until I saw the date, 2009 or summin and sum1 else a few months later stating how much they had been stabilised and rarely herm..... phew!!!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats a replacator?


an you will never know mwahahahahaa....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

a reflector innit? just in kode hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> same size as the pressed kief lol .


lol free smoke and jellybelly still moans it aint big enough,, hang on,, who gave the n00b livers and physco clone only cuts?? lol 



iiKode said:


> an you will never know mwahahahahaa....



no shit! u illiterate cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol free smoke and jellybelly still moans it aint big enough,, hang on,, who gave the n00b livers and physco clone only cuts?? lol
> 
> what are u talking about div-o i aint had the livers for a good while no1 got any cuts of me for a long time if its livers same as pyscho for ages all i had was exo so fuck nos what ya talking bout nobrains?
> 
> ...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> a reflector innit? just in kode hahaha


yep thats ut mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > lol free smoke and jellybelly still moans it aint big enough,, hang on,, who gave the n00b livers and physco clone only cuts?? lol
> ...


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2704307
> 
> some pressed kief made with pyscho n livers trim and some superb bubble courtesy of indikat, just wish the bubble was same size as the pressed kief lol both get ya mashed, but the bubble is smooth,creamy much better taste hmmmm very nice.


thanks you ...if I wud av known ud like it id av given u the big bit...be interesting to try the same wiv the psycho an livers u used prolly stronger. Talkin hash...I always smoked moroc that came in culero (10g swallowed shitted out) so whilst fukin disgustin the hash was always good enuf to be smuggled kinda qual, but it is still 2 class stuff as the proppa kief first shake don't get pressed an even that is poorer qual jus cos its maroc....not noted for hard hitting gear, making ur own....its a new subhobby that is very addictive ....smoking the bubble in sambos photo...ice bong...brain sauna


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > lol free smoke and jellybelly still moans it aint big enough,, hang on,, who gave the n00b livers and physco clone only cuts?? lol
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks you ...if I wud av known ud like it id av given u the big bit...be interesting to try the same wiv the psycho an livers u used prolly stronger. Talkin hash...I always smoked moroc that came in culero (10g swallowed shitted out) so whilst fukin disgustin the hash was always good enuf to be smuggled kinda qual, but it is still 2 class stuff as the proppa kief first shake don't get pressed an even that is poorer qual jus cos its maroc....not noted for hard hitting gear, making ur own....its a new subhobby that is very addictive ....smoking the bubble in sambos photo...ice bong...brain sauna



leave it out indi what you sent was more than enough for a sample, was just soo bloody nice that i wished it was bigger not moaning bout it at all, the green was very nice too like i say nuffing amazing but well grown and dried and both the samples had flavour n a good stink.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

he is monaing idicat,, propper bad il get loads of message slater saying how stinjy u r IMO
anyways im going for a swim in the pool round mg's house, look i got a pic of the lazy [email protected]


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> leave it out indi what you sent was more than enough for a sample, was just soo bloody nice that i wished it was bigger not moaning bout it at all, the green was very nice too like i say nuffing amazing but well grown and dried and both the samples had flavour n a good stink.


ha ha It was a bigger bit than I sent baz...run out.... after a few more hits ..so will be onto it tomorrow ahhh..


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha It was a bigger bit than I sent baz...run out.... after a few more hits ..so will be onto it tomorrow ahhh..



lolol baz needs it more anyway indi hes a proper puff junkie lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he is monaing idicat,, propper bad il get loads of message slater saying how stinjy u r IMO
> anyways im going for a swim in the pool round mg's house, look i got a pic of the lazy [email protected]


Whats with the phone number ye twat 086???? That's fucking irish an I ain't lol, ours start with 07 like most of yous twats lol

funny tho!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol baz needs it more anyway indi hes a proper puff junkie lolol


only he's a fkn POSH one now innit, now he gonna be BUYING his own n all !!! AAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 18, 2013)

Ice how many oz per plant did ya pull on the PE ya ran?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > Howd u press ur kief m8, av u got one of them wee presses or u use something else??
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 18, 2013)

I've just ordered a small keif press off eBay. 6 quid! Bargain!


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> only he's a fkn POSH one now innit, now he gonna be BUYING his own n all !!! AAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


yeah actually I delayed sendin bazs giv him a coupla more days of the cramps....wat no cramps...yet...an then he be high off popcorn...an I do have a lot of popcorn sooo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Mastergrow said:
> 
> 
> > i just put all the keif in bit of cling from a fag packets, just straight cling it tends to stick but th stuff wrapped around cigs is perfect, i wrap it in that then some normal cling or whatever to had but always a second wrap then i just put it under the corner leg of sumfin heavy, the stuff in the pic i put under the kitchen table leg then sat on the end lol and left it 10mins.
> ...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah actually I delayed sendin bazs giv him a coupla more days of the cramps....wat no cramps...yet...an then he be high off popcorn...an I do have a lot of popcorn sooo


fuck, ill take popcorn if ur givin it away, im not as bad as baz, i just get grumpy for 2-3 days without smoke


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

Need i say more?


----------



## indikat (Jun 18, 2013)

this company do A3 mesh in stainless steel http://www.themeshcompany.com/acatalog/25-micron-super-fine-mesh.html if you just want one size then maybe 150 um would be best yield to quality balance


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> Hi peeps New to this site and I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but every thread I seem to put a post on doesn't seem to have much activity I'm hoping this ones different anyway I've got some cheese on the go right now under a 600w light and I'm using advanced nutes on them feel free to check out my photos let me know what you think any info will be appreciated thanks


post up the piccys fella


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> the future generation arrived this morning (5 Herijuana fem) along with 2 freebies (Jackberry X Mad Scientist fem)......... shipping and stealth, etc. spot on. guess I wont be the first one or the last to think they been ripped off... my mrs was pissing herself at the thought i'd been fucked over.... and then I looked a little closer and there they were!!! Sannie, if you're reading..... Genius m8, fkn genius and quite funny too, or maybe it's cause i'm stoned... again!! View attachment 2704016



had the extact same thing , a wtf !!!!! these arnt seed !!!!! moment , started of my herji fems , also brought regular because errrrrrrr semmed like a good idea , grown out motos stock which i loved and miss


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > I thot youd have another way of doin it that's why I asked lol, after seein the sunscreen to shake the trim...gotta use what's ther don't ya
> ...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Mastergrow said:
> 
> 
> > lolol no m8 i just use whats to hand but u should really buy some bags if you wana 2 make the gooood shit lol or make butter out that trim?
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Mastergrow said:
> 
> 
> > lolol no m8 i just use whats to hand but u should really buy some bags if you wana 2 make the gooood shit lol or make butter out that trim?
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> this company do A3 mesh in stainless steel http://www.themeshcompany.com/acatalog/25-micron-super-fine-mesh.html if you just want one size then maybe 150 um would be best yield to quality balance


Was looking at them m8, don't see the sizes in um tho. What one would be best to go for? (Size of hole in mm)?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > or oil and pop it in a capsule.... stoned and healthy... bargain
> ...


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Mastergrow said:
> 
> 
> > i just put all the keif in bit of cling from a fag packets, just straight cling it tends to stick but the stuff wrapped around cigs is perfect, i wrap it in that then some normal cling or whatever to hand but always a second wrap then i just put it under the corner leg of sumfin heavy, the stuff in the pic i put under the kitchen table leg then sat on the end lol and left it 10mins.
> ...


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2702646
> 
> 9 blueberry well thats what i was told it was but fuck nos, stinks lovely grow easy and a decent yielder.
> 
> ...



never had a great grow with blueberry , mold issues and just lack lustre bud , gets you shit faced but its a little taste and smell less , sod all bag appeal , worth a grow and yields are good but no idea why people raved for years about it


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

Jubag420 said:


> Thought id let you gets see UK forest grown plant  She just started to flower in MID JUNE  Unfortunate stretch from the bad choice in growing area, shes been moved and final potted  Only have 1 pic today because other were deleted somehow, the othres were much better too  Will update you guys in a week. Saafe
> View attachment 2702714


forest grown you say ?



taken a couple of days ago and yep the bastards at about 5 foot , theres a few so my trimmers getting an airing later this year


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> had the extact same thing , a wtf !!!!! these arnt seed !!!!! moment , started of my herji fems , also brought regular because errrrrrrr semmed like a good idea , grown out motos stock which i loved and miss


you got mail?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ice how many oz per plant did ya pull on the PE ya ran?


nrly 4 mate. lollipopped they love that! no branches part from the main cola and the 4 main uprights, got rid of all the fluffy shit before it happened, ive run it a few times no and ther good for the cutting


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> never had a great grow with blueberry , mold issues and just lack lustre bud , gets you shit faced but its a little taste and smell less , sod all bag appeal , worth a grow and yields are good but no idea why people raved for years about it



was just the only clones i had ready to flower, dont even no if its blueberry? no mold issues and this stuff stinks bad and is a decent smoke nowt amazing but nice all the same, smells better than it taste,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nrly 4 mate. lollipopped they love that! no branches part from the main cola and the 4 main uprights, got rid of all the fluffy shit before it happened, ive run it a few times no and ther good for the cutting


Did you top them at all? And how long ya veg? Jus got 5 seeds gonna throw 4 in a new tent I'm ordering Friday.
What size pots were they in aswell mate.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was just the only clones i had ready to flower, dont even no if its blueberry? no mold issues and this stuff stinks bad and is a decent smoke nowt amazing but nice all the same, smells better than it taste,


i recon there must be some good bb out there for the rep , i may have just been unlucky , its also been reworked a million times from the old bc stock so im guessing any around today will be a mix of good stuff


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > mine when i could be arsed
> ...


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you got mail?


just sent ? not got anything except a message from e-on so i can check my bill online ,,,, cool that considering its a pay as you go meter


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i recon there must be some good bb out there for the rep , i may have just been unlucky , its also been reworked a million times from the old bc stock so im guessing any around today will be a mix of good stuff


you been doing it a while mogs surely you grown the clone-onlys already? i dont think imo that for commercial or selling all growers lol that u can beat the likes of exodus cheese,pyschosis and livers.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> just sent ? not got anything except a message from e-on so i can check my bill online ,,,, cool that considering its a pay as you go meter


yah i mailed u on here, but i think iv got ur email, check it in a minute bud.

thats it sent off now..


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

right, I've got more pics of the scrog to put up but I also have to go and erect 'room 2'. actually just a tent in a room, so will be only be an hour or so. will take some pics of that too and post them while i'm at it... easy guys.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

View attachment 2704523........................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Did you top them at all? And how long ya veg? Jus got 5 seeds gonna throw 4 in a new tent I'm ordering Friday.
> What size pots were they in aswell mate.


no topping i lollipopped all in all i think i did 5 week veg 8 under 1 600 hps then added the red spec 250 on top,
no topping just left the main cola and 4 main up stems got rid of all the fullfy shit and let them roll,,

10 litre airpots sat in a blag bag pot so i dint get mess everyware


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you been doing it a while mogs surely you grown the clone-onlys already? i dont think imo that for commercial or selling all growers lol that u can beat the likes of exodus cheese,pyschosis and livers.


yeah but i was refering to blueberry ( bb ya see , not big bud ,,,,thats rather toss ) , the stuff i grew was some bc stock from around the 1998/99 gifted from a friend in america , just didnt rate it , always read how bb was the ultimate but not impressed , perhaps ive been spoilt over the years or im a fussy twat . came across this a few times beong honest , diesel is another high rated but not fantastic plant , it grew stringy as a fucker and yeilded sod all , even went hermie on me , double sour diesel was alot better , i also grew out some old school big bud , this was fuckin dire green , yields were impressive and it broke every branch thats wasnt strung up but you needed shit loads to get a buzz on and then it wasnt exactly a hard hitting stone 


i was going to ask , you go into growell ? if so your more local than i thought , i popped in a couple of weeks ago to the coleshill shop , there out of perlite ,,,, guess why ( i had 3 bags ) , i used to go to barsall common shop and ive done that other one over solihull way with the funky golfball greenhouse with the butterflys in it , i like growell but lately there getting a little pricy on stuff , 20 quid on a bag of perlite for example


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no topping i lollipopped all in all i think i did 5 week veg 8 under 1 600 hps then added the red spec 250 on top,
> no topping just left the main cola and 4 main up stems got rid of all the fullfy shit and let them roll,,
> 
> 10 litre airpots sat in a blag bag pot so i dint get mess everyware


Sweeeet, think ill go down that road then jus shy of 4oz sounds good to me.
How bushy they get mate? 4 in a 08x0.8x1.6 be a bit cramped?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah i mailed u on here, but i think iv got ur email, check it in a minute bud.
> 
> thats it sent off now..



got it and responded 


you get to call me a useless cunt for the next 3 weeks for a good reason


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

always used fastgrow hydrophonics......cos reg always gives me discount eg bag of coco for tenna ect.....saucers free n what not jiffys ect.....sound lads in there


moggggys said:


> yeah but i was refering to blueberry ( bb ya see , not big bud ,,,,thats rather toss ) , the stuff i grew was some bc stock from around the 1998/99 gifted from a friend in america , just didnt rate it , always read how bb was the ultimate but not impressed , perhaps ive been spoilt over the years or im a fussy twat . came across this a few times beong honest , diesel is another high rated but not fantastic plant , it grew stringy as a fucker and yeilded sod all , even went hermie on me , double sour diesel was alot better , i also grew out some old school big bud , this was fuckin dire green , yields were impressive and it broke every branch thats wasnt strung up but you needed shit loads to get a buzz on and then it wasnt exactly a hard hitting stone
> 
> 
> i was going to ask , you go into growell ? if so your more local than i thought , i popped in a couple of weeks ago to the coleshill shop , there out of perlite ,,,, guess why ( i had 3 bags ) , i used to go to barsall common shop and ive done that other one over solihull way with the funky golfball greenhouse with the butterflys in it , i like growell but lately there getting a little pricy on stuff , 20 quid on a bag of perlite for example


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

anyone get pm's from me?, i send them but it like i just refreshed the page wtf?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> got it and responded
> 
> 
> you get to call me a useless cunt for the next 3 weeks for a good reason


useless cunt...


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> always used fastgrow hydrophonics......cos reg always gives me discount eg bag of coco for tenna ect.....saucers free n what not jiffys ect.....sound lads in there


used to be like that at growhell , reduction for cash , reduction for collecting yourself and rounding down , a £105 bill was 80 quid so it was off to the harvester for a free meal , now there after the pennys


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> useless cunt...


surreal timing , i had to drive 40 mile round trip to drop off to a proper miserable bastard who really didnt appriciate it and didnt even have coffee in


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

yer its nice when some people are like that.....my 2 ram fans was ment to be 55 each he done them me for 90.......I tried another shop thay was like shady as fbuk even wore black latex gloves ect and rite misrble fbukers 2


moggggys said:


> used to be like that at growhell , reduction for cash , reduction for collecting yourself and rounding down , a £105 bill was 80 quid so it was off to the harvester for a free meal , now there after the pennys


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2013)

Man, just been speaking to a friend whop is visiting folk in Long Island for a few weeks, she went too happy. Apparently there is a massive heroin problem, and we're talking about middle class kids in their twenties, and drink driving is a normal and acceptable practice among near everyone she has met so far. America, fuck yeah!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

toffee nose fbukers spending daddys money.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 18, 2013)

The guys at hydroponica seem sorted, I saw a small grow tent set up with a 400w lumitek dimable digital ballast so I emailed them asking how much to upgrade it to the 600 and he said he wud upgrade the bulb and ballast for no charge 
So decided to treat myself to a new down sized set up


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> surreal timing , i had to drive 40 mile round trip to drop off to a proper miserable bastard who really didnt appriciate it and didnt even have coffee in


no coffee, fuck sake my mams got 4 different brands, next time get ur arse up here haha


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

jesus christ, the cunts at my 2 grow shops in my city are miserable cunts, nothin goes for free except some magazenes and i love biobizz stickers, i grabbed them all ofcourse and sat readin a magazene on hydroponics. i went to get all my stuff soil pots etc, and the cunts counted it down to the penny!


----------



## youngsta (Jun 18, 2013)

Its sad but true tiptoptoker. A friend of minedied a couple weeks ago, found OD'd in his apartment. Couple weeks before that, two kids under 3yo were found crawling around with their dead mother.

Its crazy common, and mind you i only keep track in my area. Th


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

need to buy a laptop before sat ,,,, where would you buggers go for 1 ? all i can think of is currys but there a robbing bunch of cunts , dont want to buy 1 online as i dont think the postal service will come through , anyone got a clue ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 18, 2013)

wankers.....


iiKode said:


> jesus christ, the cunts at my 2 grow shops in my city are miserable cunts, nothin goes for free except some magazenes and i love biobizz stickers, i grabbed them all ofcourse and sat readin a magazene on hydroponics. i went to get all my stuff soil pots etc, and the cunts counted it down to the penny!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wankers.....


yeah i know, after hearing everything about how grow shops are all so great and everyone gets this an that for free, i was quite dissapointed in my grow shop experience.

even heard a few people get bottles of nutes for free, i asked if they had any freebies, an got pointed to a stack of magazenes and stickers, havnt asked the second shop yet, the guy who works there seems decent, stopped going to the first one as the guy who works there dont grow or smoke(ad next door he owns a bong shop WTF), but iv had a chat about weed with the guy at the cool shop.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> need to buy a laptop before sat ,,,, where would you buggers go for 1 ? all i can think of is currys but there a robbing bunch of cunts , dont want to buy 1 online as i dont think the postal service will come through , anyone got a clue ?


argos? or go into one of the supermarkets, i seen asda had some pretty good offers last time i went in

more mail if u care to answer ma q's


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400488360432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

really tempted but silly money , tempted ..................


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNECWkal248

HAHAHAHA for 1 joint he gets stopped and arrested after beatdown, its in the first 5 minutes of the video LMAO what a joke.

meanwhile some man has 3 kidnapped woman in his house makin babies with them.

my bad another paki crack dealer...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400488360432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> really tempted but silly money , tempted ..................


fdrom what iv read they are shyte for flower but pretty good for veg? that was all older models dunno what 2k13 models will do
you have any first hand experience wif leds? i heard vipar are a pretty good company


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fdrom what iv read they are shyte for flower but pretty good for veg? that was all older models dunno what 2k13 models will do


ive already got a couple of 300watters and they arnt too bad at all , it was 32 degrees in the loft today so these would help no end , i was pleased with myself as i brought a board to wire into the house eles , it came with a digi timer set on immersion heater and radiators , ill be fucked if it was a 7 dayer so was no worth the trouble trying to program and there simply wasnt a ON setting , so i brought a grasslin and fitted it myself , proper pleased it worked after i sussed it


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ive already got a couple of 300watters and they arnt too bad at all , it was 32 degrees in the loft today so these would help no end , i was pleased with myself as i brought a board to wire into the house eles , it came with a digi timer set on immersion heater and radiators , ill be fucked if it was a 7 dayer so was no worth the trouble trying to program and there simply wasnt a ON setting , so i brought a grasslin and fitted it myself , proper pleased it worked after i sussed it


iv been in the led subforum, thinkin about when i get my own place ill use led for veg, since that would save on extraction, if they dont get that hot, my mate had to get a heater when he used led, an also when im in at the veggers i could have a rave, some blue wkd party boying the plants fuck yeaah


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> need to buy a laptop before sat ,,,, where would you buggers go for 1 ? all i can think of is currys but there a robbing bunch of cunts , dont want to buy 1 online as i dont think the postal service will come through , anyone got a clue ?


John lewis  if you can't get it on a special offer, then JL will always match the price and throw in a 3 year warranty  other than there, I wouldn't buy one in any brick and mortar, they are all robbing cunts, that is one of the requirements when you have a big retail store. Much higher overheads meaning much hgier prices, that's just how it works. I'd personally just find an online store that has it in stock and has next day delivery.

If I wanted to be dodgy though, then I would just buy one from a store that had a good return policy, again, such as john lewis lol, use it for the deadline, and then return and buy online from a cheaper place. I know I'm raving about john lewis, but they really are fantastic. Never knowingly undersold and their return policy is next to none. You can open the box, use the thing for a week, and return it for full refund. Dad does it all the time when buying stuff my ma doesn't want like iPods or silly large and powerful laptops.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

pends if u want new mogs, CEX do em, come with yr garuntee and youd get a better spec for ya money than a shop,, but if u go new or used then go i3-i5-17 if u got the coin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sweeeet, think ill go down that road then jus shy of 4oz sounds good to me.
> How bushy they get mate? 4 in a 08x0.8x1.6 be a bit cramped?


i lolllipopped em mate so not bushy at all really, not like sum of teh guys pics on heres nower nr,


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i lolllipopped em mate so not bushy at all really, not like sum of teh guys pics on heres nower nr,
> View attachment 2704607


you mean like this, silly it dont look like it yeilded 3.7 was expectin 5 hmhmm, may have been the cheapo bulb i have, good thing i got the phillips son -t for the 600 im gonna be gettin, fingers crossed i can get it this weekend.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pends if u want new mogs, CEX do em, come with yr garuntee and youd get a better spec for ya money than a shop,, but if u go new or used then go i3-i5-17 if u got the coin


its a prezzie for my daughter , collage and all that so needs to be new unmolested 

and ttt nice one , id forgotten about them and theres a store not so far away , ill have a sniff around


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> its a prezzie for my daughter , collage and all that so needs to be new unmolested
> 
> and ttt nice one , id forgotten about them and theres a store not so far away , ill have a sniff around


If its a gift to an adultish daughter, please okeas please do what all parents do, buy her the crappest laptop you can find and the,l her the sales rep told you it was great  

Are you really sure you want to buy a girl a laptop though? You do know that if it isn't Apple they will just be mad  she wants a macbook, not a laptop, duhhh! I say that, I can't wait for possibly having a kid who said they want an iPad and I buy them some POS Chinese 50 quid tablet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2013)

1st night in 3 years ive had no smoke, and nothing doing for another 4 weeks till my BLT is ready to come down, and i refuse to pay for the shit wet, sprayed, uncured bud that sells around my way for £280 an oz, fuck i think i'll need to stay in the house till i crop again so i dont kill someone


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> If its a gift to an adultish daughter, please okeas please do what all parents do, buy her the crappest laptop you can find and the,l her the sales rep told you it was great
> 
> Are you really sure you want to buy a girl a laptop though? You do know that if it isn't Apple they will just be mad  she wants a macbook, not a laptop, duhhh! I say that, I can't wait for possibly having a kid who said they want an iPad and I buy them some POS Chinese 50 quid tablet


lol this might make you angry, infact will make alot of people angry.

my cousin is 12 yr old here is the list of items she has literally manipulates her mum into gettin her everything she wants.

macbook
windows 7 laptop
windows xp desktop pc.
iphone 4
iphone 5
blackberry
ipad
kindle fire (told her mum she would give the ipad to her but hasnt happened yet)
xbox
wii
50 inch tv on the wall

20 somthin inch pc screen on her wall also that never gets used

£600 guitar that she dont use anymore
nintendo ds
psp vita

also pre ordering ps4 for her bday and xbox 1 for xmas, no doubt she will get something else big since they wont be out, but she will still get it.

and her brother has pretty much the same. 

and my aunts a cleaner  not gonna say how she got the cash but think u can all guess,
thats how eveil my little cousin is, and when she turns 18 im lettin her know everything little fucking bitch, for 1 week my aunt told her no iphone 5 cuz she just got the iphone 4 couple month before it came out. i was staying with her at the time and for 1 week she stayed in my aunts room crying, im not joking untill 5am, when i dragged her to her bed and locked the door she finally passed out due to tiring herself out, none of you could live 1 day with this 12 yr old, she is a fucking nightmare and when she gets told no its not pretty, you would think she would give up? think again she still wont speak to me because on xmas day i told her she wasnt gettin anymore she got enough (around 1500 worth of prezzies)

she also has a closet with bikes and scooters in it
she has 3 bikes and like 2 push scooters, she is weird aswell, she wont wear anything not superdry, and wants a new bike that int cheaper than 300 wtf, literally she wont even wear underwear or socks from asda, has like 6 superdry jackets and helly hansen, has so many pairs of trainers, infact she has 4 pairs of brand new trainers she grew out of, because she had so many pairs she didnt get around to wearing them. when i babysit shes perfect apart from not speaking to me, but as soon as her maw comes in she cant even make a drink herself, gets her mum to wak up at night just to pour her a glass of juice, seriously weird child fucked up and her mum just accepts it, i try to speak to her bout it but nothing gets through and the next day shes ordering stuff off amazon for her WTF

when iw as her age i had a ps2 small tv, and outside to play with


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 1st night in 3 years ive had no smoke, and nothing doing for another 4 weeks till my BLT is ready to come down, and i refuse to pay for the shit wet, sprayed, uncured bud that sells around my way for £280 an oz, fuck i think i'll need to stay in the house till i crop again so i dont kill someone


yep and yep, same here im hopin after this crop i can keep myself on my own and sell sombody elses hahaha

hhmm wonder when weed goes back to class c, must do some research.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

july this year, or next wtf is going on if anyone else can find out when its getting reclassified link it up
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-127114/Blunkett-reclassifies-cannabis.html


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm tierd !


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm tierd !


if u dnt mind me askin, what did you tell everyone when u were a fulltime grower?

get a spliff down ya ull be fine


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if u dnt mind me askin, what did you tell everyone when u were a fulltime grower?
> 
> get a spliff down ya ull be fine


selfhemployed ?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> selfhemployed ?


easy for older people, but what about the people who can look you up, cant think of examples right now, but i mean like curious police or people at the bank? hardly 19 yr old being self employed haha seriously cannot get a job to save my life right now apply for everything i can handle yet i hear fuck all back, when i was at the jobcentre they said to include my age and tell em im young and fit that will help loads, so thats what iv been doin yet they would prefer an ex teacher with a stack of degrees for removals? fs id have 2 sofas on my shoulders and these old cunt have what 10 year left of heavy liftin before they are kapoot.
hell i applied for the watchmakers position and when i was there yesterday in the centre i seen the apprentice they hired, a woman about 30 yr old for a trainee job? ohh yeah cuz it wernt her tits that got the job mmm


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yeah but i was refering to blueberry ( bb ya see , not big bud ,,,,thats rather toss ) , the stuff i grew was some bc stock from around the 1998/99 gifted from a friend in america , just didnt rate it , always read how bb was the ultimate but not impressed , perhaps ive been spoilt over the years or im a fussy twat . came across this a few times beong honest , diesel is another high rated but not fantastic plant , it grew stringy as a fucker and yeilded sod all , even went hermie on me , double sour diesel was alot better , i also grew out some old school big bud , this was fuckin dire green , yields were impressive and it broke every branch thats wasnt strung up but you needed shit loads to get a buzz on and then it wasnt exactly a hard hitting stone
> 
> 
> i was going to ask , you go into growell ? if so your more local than i thought , i popped in a couple of weeks ago to the coleshill shop , there out of perlite ,,,, guess why ( i had 3 bags ) , i used to go to barsall common shop and ive done that other one over solihull way with the funky golfball greenhouse with the butterflys in it , i like growell but lately there getting a little pricy on stuff , 20 quid on a bag of perlite for example


so have u grown the liver,psychosis,exodus then?

I is sumtimes order from there tho this is my local shop http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/


----------



## iiKode (Jun 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so have u grown the liver,psychosis,exodus then?
> 
> I is sumtimes order from there tho this is my local shop http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/


http://www.abergreen.co.uk/http://gavsgrow.com/

theres mine, the guy who owns the first one also owns a bongshop, gonna have to go there again seen some nice bongs there


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2013)

your up early kode?


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was looking at them m8, don't see the sizes in um tho. What one would be best to go for? (Size of hole in mm)?


if you get the 150 micron you will get all the good stuff


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> if you get the 150 micron you will get all the good stuff


Cheers indi, goina have a look later and order something


----------



## Nitro1990 (Jun 19, 2013)

im looking to get some fertilizer for my next grow i wont order it on the internet i want to go to a shop and buy it and shops or ideas on a cheep but good plant fert?? im in the uk obv haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2013)

just had a plushberry mixed with pressed kief feeling quite mashed need to shape! up every one wil be up soon, and i got plenty of house work to do dont fink i shoud have smoked that lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

Nitro1990 said:


> im looking to get some fertilizer for my next grow i wont order it on the internet i want to go to a shop and buy it and shops or ideas on a cheep but good plant fert?? im in the uk obv haha


dont be a beetch, just order online, its alot cheaper, unless you want to risk going into a grow shop and buying it with all the CID that sit outside them lmao, ordering online is better imo, unless your buying pots and the cheap stuff save on the ridiculous postage prices.

need more info on ur setup before we can comment on what nutes you need.

- online is usually alot cheaper.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> if you get the 150 micron you will get all the good stuff


thats right ignore every comment and pm directed you're way


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

morning all, jus saw this on another part of the site......

[h=2]Upgrade 6/19/2013[/h] Hey Guy's,

We will be upgrading the forum in the afternoon. This should take 2 hours roughly, we are also enhancing our search feature to fix the bugs you have been experiencing.

RIU​


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> july this year, or next wtf is going on if anyone else can find out when its getting reclassified link it up
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-127114/Blunkett-reclassifies-cannabis.html


Basically by the sound of it it will be re-classified when they get off their arses and do all the necessary reviews and paperwork to pass the change through both houses of parliament so could be anywhere between now n next July, On an interesting note though I see from the article that dealing class C now goes from 5yrs max to 14yrs max which could lead to problems for anyone getting caught


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just had a plushberry mixed with pressed kief feeling quite mashed need to shape! up every one wil be up soon, and i got plenty of house work to do dont fink i shoud have smoked that lol


try the cheesequake wiv da bubble


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats right ignore every comment and pm directed you're way


u talkin to me? wat do you want cheeky chops


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just had a plushberry mixed with pressed kief feeling quite mashed need to shape! up every one wil be up soon, and i got plenty of house work to do dont fink i shoud have smoked that lol


of course you should have....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2013)

'Two Toke Killer' @ 6 weeks 12/12.

Smaller one.


Bigger one.




This oven dried scrump from the big one certainly has the stopping power @ 6 weeks, smells and tastes like Psycho too but a little fruitier and a little less acrid skunkyness. 

Very very nice Don, compliments to the chef.......


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol this might make you angry, infact will make alot of people angry.
> 
> my cousin is 12 yr old here is the list of items she has literally manipulates her mum into gettin her everything she wants.
> 
> ...


That is indeed pretty fucked up. But at the same time, it doesn't bother me that much when i see kids like that, because once they grow up a bit, they ent gonna be able to afford shit and they're gonna hate their life because they're too used to getting whatever they want. Sucker!

When i was that age, i had an n64, which we were allowed to use for an hour a day ebtween my brothers and I, and after that, get on your bike or roller blades and play in the village. Anything fancy, such as a laptop, would need a solid justification, in my case, while doing gcse's, the entire boarding house had to share one omputer and printer, so they figured it was a useful buy, but i still had to save up half of the money. I'm 25 in a few weeks, and i've asked for a specific tent. Only costs £90, but i still have to put £50 of my own money towards it, doesn't bother me in the slightest. We've always had a £40 present limit for birthday and christmas, unless there are extenuating circumstances, and we were never unhappy as a result. Much better to save and buy your own shit than just being pampered, means you don't give a damn about the thing. all these kiddies who get given an iphone just to break the screen and not care because the cost of it means nothing to them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

haha, glad you like it yorkie. hows the resin on it? i had a couple that i had to peel the sugar leaves off my finger ends. 

both look pretty sweet as man


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey ya cunts! 



Hemlock said:


> anyone know how it went for Dura?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Hey ya cunts!


[video=youtube;b_G5EPNEHDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_G5EPNEHDo[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha, glad you like it yorkie. hows the resin on it? i had a couple that i had to peel the sugar leaves off my finger ends.


Plenty of sand, bubbletastic even.....




The effect is where it's at though, it's gonna be quite a heavy hitter in 3 weeks.

Screws your eyes up and smashes you in the face after a few goes then finally nudges you over the edge into nodding dog land, it's fucking lovely! lol

It might have to get a reveg as I didn't save those 2 cuts.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That is indeed pretty fucked up. But at the same time, it doesn't bother me that much when i see kids like that, because once they grow up a bit, they ent gonna be able to afford shit and they're gonna hate their life because they're too used to getting whatever they want. Sucker!
> 
> When i was that age, i had an n64, which we were allowed to use for an hour a day ebtween my brothers and I, and after that, get on your bike or roller blades and play in the village. Anything fancy, such as a laptop, would need a solid justification, in my case, while doing gcse's, the entire boarding house had to share one omputer and printer, so they figured it was a useful buy, but i still had to save up half of the money. I'm 25 in a few weeks, and i've asked for a specific tent. Only costs £90, but i still have to put £50 of my own money towards it, doesn't bother me in the slightest. We've always had a £40 present limit for birthday and christmas, unless there are extenuating circumstances, and we were never unhappy as a result. Much better to save and buy your own shit than just being pampered, means you don't give a damn about the thing. all these kiddies who get given an iphone just to break the screen and not care because the cost of it means nothing to them.


Sounds much like my childhood, only I had to only share with one brother and we had a console each, I had a snes! Always appreciated Christmas and birthday presents no matter what they were because we knew our parents worked hard to provide for us.
anything extra I wanted either had to be saved up for through paper rounds and market work, or forgotten about.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

A nice lump of soap arrived today. Very nicr. Much better than the street.shit


Many thanx


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Sounds much like my childhood, only I had to only share with one brother and we had a console each, I had a snes! Always appreciated Christmas and birthday presents no matter what they were because we knew our parents worked hard to provide for us.
> anything extra I wanted either had to be saved up for through paper rounds and market work, or forgotten about.


spot on sky


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> A nice lump of soap arrived today. Very nicr. Much better than the street.shit
> 
> 
> Many thanx


I like imperial leather myself.


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

aree young people sounding old today or do I jus need a hit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

that wee one needs showing the hairy side and reet quick. though it sounds like it's too late. wait til she's turfed out and has to get a job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Plenty of sand, bubbletastic even.....
> 
> View attachment 2705101
> 
> ...


hahaha bloody typical eh... that's going to be some reveg lol. breadknife to the roots lol. I've just done it. wasn't too bad..... well it's not broon bread just yet....

I was gutted the 8 week super frosty one didn't survive a reveg.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that wee one needs showing the hairy side and reet quick. though it sounds like it's too late. wait til she's turfed out and has to get a job


Someone like that will live with their parents indefinitely because they know they will always get what they want.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

folks deserve everything they get. tenner says she's on bridezillas or jizza kyle within 10 years.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

Just seen your sig Don, cracked me right up


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Someone like that will live with their parents indefinitely because they know they will always get what they want.


and couldn't survive on their own.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> easy for older people, but what about the people who can look you up, cant think of examples right now, but i mean like curious police or people at the bank? hardly 19 yr old being self employed haha seriously cannot get a job to save my life right now apply for everything i can handle yet i hear fuck all back, when i was at the jobcentre they said to include my age and tell em im young and fit that will help loads, so thats what iv been doin yet they would prefer an ex teacher with a stack of degrees for removals? fs id have 2 sofas on my shoulders and these old cunt have what 10 year left of heavy liftin before they are kapoot.
> hell i applied for the watchmakers position and when i was there yesterday in the centre i seen the apprentice they hired, a woman about 30 yr old for a trainee job? ohh yeah cuz it wernt her tits that got the job mmm


Fuck dude, i had no idea you are only 19, now you have made me feel old lol, well i am old

its a hard world out there, got to step up your game to compete with those old fucks

i see a dude the other week he must of been about 70, he was pushing trolleys
great big huge fucking curly line of trolleys he nearly hit my car, the blind cunt
anyway i agree i would much rather a young guy do a job like that
those old fucks should be put out to pasture , they could be made into tesco beef burgers or something 

you could be a young 19 year old self employed hairdresser who only does a few blow drys per week for tax reasons lol
do you look like one of these young people with a funny hairstyle like on x-factor, or are you more of the mean chav type ? 

i guess if your appearance is more chav/thug like then maybe the hairdresser thing will not work , you could always say you are a professional freelance hod carrier 

do you know anything about computers ?
you could be a self employed computer programmer , this works well as most people know nothing about computers and do not want to talk about them anyway because they have eyefones

im not totally sure what you are asking, how to hide your profits or how to pretend you are not a lazy bastard with no job, or how to get a job ? 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

lol TTT it amused IC <3 M4L35 no end


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Fuck dude, i had no idea you are only 19, now you have made me feel old lol, well i am old
> 
> its a hard world out there, got to step up your game to compete with those old fucks
> 
> ...


offering your time free as work experience and getting a foothold in any job is easy. so long as your under your minimum number of hours with the jobbyweekers your good.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> offering your time free as work experience and getting a foothold in any job is easy. so long as your under your minimum number of hours with the jobbyweekers your good.


That is a good idea, there are also lots of charity shops and other voluntary positions that could result in a job at the end of it if you're lucky
offering to work for free on a trial period might give the edge over the old fuckers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

got an email from those guys at BB today, 50% off and the first 5 orders get a ree 10 pack of the new strain Black SS.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol TTT it amused IC <3 M4L35 no end


i know it took u hours so suss how to use letters as words u spon, so plz get of that soap box haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

spon? you're almost there. i think there's funding for iPads with tap pictures to talk words programs on. you should have a look and see if you eligible man.


----------



## samboka (Jun 19, 2013)

*

hey guys, guess this is not the right place for this post, but i need a quick n pro advice, so do excuse me. i got a a plant for 3 months. been folowing almost every tip on the net. Am supoz to be in flowering but sustained the veg period because of the stunt growth and skinny appearance. I don't know about the breed. I'v been reading on pruning, LST, etc but need advice from you guys abt how to improve the yield. am attaching sme pics for you to get an idea. I also need to know if its a male or female plant. 



Plz try 2 help














​












*


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know it took u hours so suss how to use letters as words u spon, so plz get of that soap box haha


Are you sure you dont mean numbers?


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

chopped the OG18 headband very frosty plant but slowed rite up at the end, got full tent of 12 bushes at diff stages another tut fer tha chop tmrw, gonna up the vert lite wiv a son t 600 vert an another digi b


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> spon? you're almost there. i think there's funding for iPads with tap pictures to talk words programs on. you should have a look and see if you eligible man.


 only if its the one legged version.


tip top toker said:


> Are you sure you dont mean numbers?



oh lol fuk off the apir of ya,, hahaha shit i never even noticed that TT,, well played!

http://www.ouya.tv/

android games console, quad core jobby, with root allowed and easy access forhackers and crackers, fuk me a console dedicated to tearing it apart to mod how ever the fuk u want,, now thats how they all shold be


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

samboka said:


> *
> 
> hey guys, guess this is not the right place for this post, but i need a quick n pro advice, so do excuse me. i got a a plant for 3 months. been folowing almost every tip on the net. Am supoz to be in flowering but sustained the veg period because of the stunt growth and skinny appearance. I don't know about the breed. I'v been reading on pruning, LST, etc but need advice from you guys abt how to improve the yield. am attaching sme pics for you to get an idea. I also need to know if its a male or female plant.
> 
> ...


are you sure they're not hemp plants dude? damn stretchy even for sativa's


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

day 7 of 12/12 and getting there....View attachment 2705436View attachment 2705437View attachment 2705438View attachment 2705439View attachment 2705440View attachment 2705441View attachment 2705442View attachment 2705443View attachment 2705444View attachment 2705445View attachment 2705446 only one getting too stiff to bend is the white widow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

question
one of the lights in me op is flashing like a strobe, not fully going off bud flikering, swapped out bulbs and is the same, its a diji so am i right in guessing the blaast is on its way out?

fuksake anyone selling a 600 ballast? magentic will do?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

sounds like that's your prob ic3 but aint got one spare soz dude


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> sounds like that's your prob ic3 but aint got one spare soz dude


 ther a few yrs old but the dude aint ooked after em, al lsorrts of shit in the vents n fans on the ballast, oh well 50 qwid for a new one,


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther a few yrs old but the dude aint ooked after em, al lsorrts of shit in the vents n fans on the ballast, oh well 50 qwid for a new one,


always the best way mate, fuck compromising safety for 50 quid....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> always the best way mate, fuck compromising safety for 50 quid....



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600-watt-digital-ballast-/121129258756?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c33ddcf04

one of these ones it is, dunno if anyone else uses em but they seem rite, shame, i wish i could fix it tbh,

il keep a eye on that
if not my magnetic are only 45 qwid new free dleivery so il get that

just glad it went down now rather than late flower or sum shit, left it running all the same a storbe is bette rthan no light lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> question
> one of the lights in me op is flashing like a strobe, not fully going off bud flikering, swapped out bulbs and is the same, its a diji so am i right in guessing the blaast is on its way out?
> 
> fuksake anyone selling a 600 ballast? magentic will do?


Not got a 600 i want rid of but got a 400 HPS sitting here if ya want it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not got a 600 i want rid of but got a 400 HPS sitting here if ya want it


wayya want for it man?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 19, 2013)

Well that's the new set up ordered and the PE in germ!
Can't wait to get bk to growin feels like its been ages since my last indoor grow!
Any 1 heard of or ran blue Thai?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well that's the new set up ordered and the PE in germ!
> Can't wait to get bk to growin feels like its been ages since my last indoor grow!
> Any 1 heard of or ran blue Thai?


is it Blue Lemon Thai? im growing it now m8 got it as a freebie from attitude


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your up early kode?


insomnia without weed mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> insomnia without weed mate


aaandddd 15 hrs later


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> u talkin to me? wat do you want cheeky chops


nah talkin to the guy behind you, think av replied to u loads and defo pmd you unless my pm shit aint workin


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That is indeed pretty fucked up. But at the same time, it doesn't bother me that much when i see kids like that, because once they grow up a bit, they ent gonna be able to afford shit and they're gonna hate their life because they're too used to getting whatever they want. Sucker!
> 
> When i was that age, i had an n64, which we were allowed to use for an hour a day ebtween my brothers and I, and after that, get on your bike or roller blades and play in the village. Anything fancy, such as a laptop, would need a solid justification, in my case, while doing gcse's, the entire boarding house had to share one omputer and printer, so they figured it was a useful buy, but i still had to save up half of the money. I'm 25 in a few weeks, and i've asked for a specific tent. Only costs £90, but i still have to put £50 of my own money towards it, doesn't bother me in the slightest. We've always had a £40 present limit for birthday and christmas, unless there are extenuating circumstances, and we were never unhappy as a result. Much better to save and buy your own shit than just being pampered, means you don't give a damn about the thing. all these kiddies who get given an iphone just to break the screen and not care because the cost of it means nothing to them.


yeah i had outdoors to play with and that was it, when i was 10 i got a ps2 but was only aloud onit an hour a day like most, iv noticed more and moe kids sittin inside playin these babysitters all the time, both my cousins just sit in and play on them all day, i used to make fun with dirt on the ground, now im seein young kids spoiled, and those that dont are allways at their freinds house who has all this stuff, all my cousins freinds just use him for all the nice stuff he has.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that wee one needs showing the hairy side and reet quick. though it sounds like it's too late. wait til she's turfed out and has to get a job


tell me about it, its like speakin to a wall her mother jus dnt understand, its her fault in the end but nothin i can do but go over there to use all that nice stuff!


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah talkin to the guy behind you, think av replied to u loads and defo pmd you unless my pm shit aint workin


tbh mate u keep makin vague comments, but wat you need to do is come up wiv exactly wat it is u are after, tell me, u ent said nuffin...I am all ears...?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> folks deserve everything they get. tenner says she's on bridezillas or jizza kyle within 10 years.


iv told her mum she will be pregnant in a few year, she just moved to the big school, so this is where it all starts, they live in a crap area aswell, and i know in a few year shes gonna be one of me customers  fuck family discount, she dnt even let me use her ipad that she dnt use..


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Fuck dude, i had no idea you are only 19, now you have made me feel old lol, well i am old
> 
> its a hard world out there, got to step up your game to compete with those old fucks
> 
> ...


well im just sayin if i can get away with just sellin weed i would, i would like a job but its real hard right now, yeah id say im more of a chav look, i wear jeans an white trainers most of the time, and own a dog pic below, so i think u can guess urself, yeah i know a bit about computers, i could use that one cheers. im 19 but av lived a life of a 30 yr old

and fuck me, iv no convictions from when im over 16, got a check to work with kids passed! but fuckit im not workin for 2.50 an hour 40H a week for a year honestly get more on the dole than that after bus fares to and from work...


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2013)

well, fairy visited me today , i had some cheesequake, distinct taste and smell, v nice , fucked after 10 mins.WW, one of the nicest ive smoked, & tasted, Indikat, im sorry m8 i 4 got what the other was , ive been round the bowl a few times since !, but that was some lovely fruity shizz, cant say anything bad about any of it ! , like new said , ''im mingled '' lol, Indi , your a top bloke & top grower to boot !, & to top it off i aint tried the bubble yet ! ...im off


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> tbh mate u keep makin vague comments, but wat you need to do is come up wiv exactly wat it is u are after, tell me, u ent said nuffin...I am all ears...?


am beggin for samples ofcourse, yeah and pics of ur grow, im dyin to see ur setup now u can get pics up?, either that or it was the other noobs that were on here, ur the only 1 out of 3 that stuck around. i think when u first posted here i was tryin to speak to one of you, but thinking now it might have been one of the other guys


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so have u grown the liver,psychosis,exodus then?
> /


nope , im billy no mates 

oddly i havnt got a local hydro shop , there all 15-20 miles away , im in a void of shops


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> well, fairy visited me today , i had some cheesequake, distinct taste and smell, v nice , fucked after 10 mins.WW, one of the nicest ive smoked, & tasted, Indikat, im sorry m8 i 4 got what the other was , ive been round the bowl a few times since !, but that was some lovely fruity shizz, cant say anything bad about any of it ! , like new said , ''im mingled '' lol, Indi , your a top bloke & top grower to boot !, & to top it off i aint tried the bubble yet ! ...im off


awww bless baz after 5yr hes decieded to accept samples and make some online pals lmao


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 19, 2013)

anyone ran or smoked barney's pineapple chunk?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

evening fukkerz, how are we all 2nite? im just getting the kids to bed then gonna skin up a fat blue cheese blunt off the 3g my mate very kindly left me 2day, should be smashed since ive not had a smoke since yesterday morning, anyway while i was chatting to ma mate 2day he updated my on ma cuttings so i will have them in my setup by the end of the week, do u think a 400w hps and 300w dual spec cfl is enough for 6 plants ive only ever done 2 at a time before with just the cfls.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

samboka said:


> *
> 
> hey guys, guess this is not the right place for this post, but i need a quick n pro advice, so do excuse me. i got a a plant for 3 months. been folowing almost every tip on the net. Am supoz to be in flowering but sustained the veg period because of the stunt growth and skinny appearance. I don't know about the breed. I'v been reading on pruning, LST, etc but need advice from you guys abt how to improve the yield. am attaching sme pics for you to get an idea. I also need to know if its a male or female plant.
> 
> ...


learn to walk before you run is about the best advise i can give , dont concentrate on trying to better something you havnt managed yet , also cant sex it from the pictures and it may not show sex at this stage anyway , i will say pinch out the top to get a bit of side growth and make sure you have room for it when in flower


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

@Garybhoy......the 400 is now gone mate but if it helps theres a 250W HPs I sent to another member on here that now cant use it, if he doesnt need it he might even send it on to you if you ask him nicely lol, no point it getting binned if someone can use it lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> is it Blue Lemon Thai? im growing it now m8 got it as a freebie from attitude


Think it's just blue Thai, well that's what it says on the label. Yeah I got it as a freebie from attitude aswell mate, think its a dinafem seed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @Garybhoy......the 400 is now gone mate but if it helps theres a 250W HPs I sent to another member on here that now cant use it, if he doesnt need it he might even send it on to you if you ask him nicely lol, no point it getting binned if someone can use it lol


that would be good mate if u can find out if he will send it on i'll happily pay postage or whatever, cheers dude


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Think it's just blue Thai, well that's what it says on the label. Yeah I got it as a freebie from attitude aswell mate, think its a dinafem seed


kl mate mine is CH9 female s33ds - Blue lemon thai. not seen the dinafem one


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well there plenty of here that hold em, i have all 3 at the min lol maybe if you ever deceided to share the heaps of high grade hash you have i could be persuaded lolol


you know i sat on that hash for ages waiting until the crops had gone and used it as a filler in and sure enough i could have done with it yet again ,,,, fuckit

personnaly i like neb and cheese , great cash croppers and you cant go wrong , people hear the name and its sorted , the other stuff i confess i struggle with mainly due to others greed , outing an auto oz at 120 the cunt asks between 190-200 , as you can imagine this is out my hands to the pace it sells on for as people say ``nahhhhh ill wait for the cheese `` so it becomes a waste of time growing anything out other than cheese unless its for myself , i like something thats a high and citrus so i can happily walk round the house in my pants singing songs i dont know the words to , i can of course nail the honda advert after a pipe and who cant ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrQoof1F2cQ
so growing something people dont know round never goes well sad to say , it also means i at times have 25 oz of percy to play with !


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> will be a load of liver/blues, pyshcosis, exodus cheese coming up for sale or swap in the next few week.


exo cheese, liver and blues, theres my order save em for me, how much u sellin cuts for, or do u mean bud?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Fuck dude, i had no idea you are only 19, now you have made me feel old lol, well i am old
> 
> its a hard world out there, got to step up your game to compete with those old fucks
> 
> ...


dont pick anything thats usefull to others , saying your a carpet fitter soon means some bastard will ask you to do their stairs , same with computers , the amount of fuckers who want to know about mainframes if you mention you dick about you would be suprised at , hairdresser ? once again a cheap die job or cut etc ,,,,,,, much better to say you do part time removals for a friends firm or something along that lines 

so are you asking how to hide the money or justify an income or to live of the gains ? whatcha thinking


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> kl mate mine is CH9 female s33ds - Blue lemon thai. not seen the dinafem one


Neither have I mate lol. To be honest I ain't heard of either of them lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> will be a load of liver/blues, pyshcosis, exodus cheese coming up for sale or swap in the next few week.


yopu cant have finished anothe rone so fast sambo?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> dont pick anything thats usefull to others , saying your a carpet fitter soon means some bastard will ask you to do their stairs , same with computers , the amount of fuckers who want to know about mainframes if you mention you dick about you would be suprised at , hairdresser ? once again a cheap die job or cut etc ,,,,,,, much better to say you do part time removals for a friends firm or something along that lines
> 
> so are you asking how to hide the money or justify an income or to live of the gains ? whatcha thinking


so my granda dnt keep askin me if i got a job yet.... then i thought what if ur sittin around doin fuck all in a private rented house an they know it, no questions asked? i dunno, but in my city people allways talkin bout other people, scammin benifits etc allways interested in whats none of their buisness, an that would be hard to have nosy neighbors which i do, an ridin around on a brand new motorbike when they dont see me go out on normal hourse like 9-5


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> kl mate mine is CH9 female s33ds - Blue lemon thai. not seen the dinafem one


how she comin along for ya bud?

heres mine the other night 

and then last night lol !



buds got too big for the stems and broke right down the bottom. 2 branches were cut as a result and the rest is bamoo'd up with cable ties !



she's a 10- 12 weeker i think and these were cut at 8.5 weeks. dont look too bad , super sticky and sweet smelling the buds were just starting to gather pace aswel fuck sake!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they will be cheaper this time what ever exo,livers,pyshosis 10each u pay postage tho.


let me know when ur livers cuts are ready mate i'll take a cpl


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> am beggin for samples ofcourse, yeah and pics of ur grow, im dyin to see ur setup now u can get pics up?, either that or it was the other noobs that were on here, ur the only 1 out of 3 that stuck around. i think when u first posted here i was tryin to speak to one of you, but thinking now it might have been one of the other guys


dunno wat tha fuk u r talkin about son, I never spoke to u in the past....and I answer to no man...ill put up wat I want wen I want to


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so my granda dnt keep askin me if i got a job yet.... then i thought what if ur sittin around doin fuck all in a private rented house an they know it, no questions asked? i dunno, but in my city people allways talkin bout other people, scammin benifits etc allways interested in whats none of their buisness, an that would be hard to have nosy neighbors which i do, an ridin around on a brand new motorbike when they dont see me go out on normal hourse like 9-5



online seller , cant say more as you dont want your idea ripped off etc , thats how i blagged it with my nan


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how she comin along for ya bud?
> 
> heres mine the other night View attachment 2705669
> 
> ...


yeah mine is looking similar to urs in the 1st pic right down to the yellowing leaves lol just mine is a little smaller, i topped mine and never veged it long enough b4 lowering so its pretty small but smells sweet and the buds are slowly filling out, now ive got it under the hps instead of my old cfls i am noticing a difference for sure. let me know how it smokes mate im hoping for a nice sweet taste with a kick


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> dunno wat tha fuk u r talkin about son, I never spoke to u in the past....and I answer to no man...ill put up wat I want wen I want to




_but thinking now it might have been one of the other guys

_
​


get ur readin glasses on u fool

how do you suppose people tak ur advice when u dont have a single plant pic up lmao, ppl be thinkiun ur another bmeat


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> online seller , cant say more as you dont want your idea ripped off etc , thats how i blagged it with my nan


surprise but i never even thought of that, an iv been on ebay since 2009


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

Tell them you work from home as a cold caller selling PPI compensation


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

talking of clones, I cloned the white widow today just in case she's a goodun and will also do the same with the Herijuana and Jackberry x Mad Scientist or at least i'll try, heard Heri is a twat to clone....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Tell them you work from home as a cold caller selling PPI compensation


id get shot for that, FUCKIN PPI, wtf is that even real or was it a trick to get people to take money from em


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> talking of clones, I cloned the white widow today just in case she's a goodun and will also do the same with the Herijuana and Jackberry x Mad Scientist or at least i'll try, heard Heri is a twat to clone....


If your keeping the Heri around any chance I can grab a cut of it in a month or 2 when im in me new place n can finally grow again pls mate?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> id get shot for that, FUCKIN PPI, wtf is that even real or was it a trick to get people to take money from em


oh its real mate, my friend just had £17k paid into her account out of the blue through it......


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If your keeping the Heri around any chance I can grab a cut of it in a month or 2 when im in me new place n can finally grow again pls mate?


They are still beans atm mate, I won't not even have them in by then, but it just gives you all the time you need to settle and there'll be some ready for ya when they're done for sure.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> They are still beans atm mate, I won't not even have them in by then, but it just gives you all the time you need to settle and there'll be some ready for ya when they're done for sure.


Ty mate very much appreciated


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> talking of clones, I cloned the white widow today just in case she's a goodun and will also do the same with the Herijuana and Jackberry x Mad Scientist or at least i'll try, heard Heri is a twat to clone....


i cant remember cloning the herji but must have done at some point seeing how i grew it for a couple of years and i was only given about 5 seeds , mine was motarebels mind and i dont know how close sammis is to the this , i think i may still have a couple of motas seed around still somewhere , ill have to have a looksee , so anyway if i cant remember then it cant have been hard


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> id get shot for that, FUCKIN PPI, wtf is that even real or was it a trick to get people to take money from em


Indeed haha. But you went gonna have no one asking you about your Jon if you no longer have a friend who'll talk to you  its real, just think of it like cold call accident insurance. For the majority, it is bullshit and irrelevant, but for one in a thousand, they actually do have a circumstance to make a claim on.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 19, 2013)

my we veg rooms welcome n on!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i cant remember cloning the herji but must have done at some point seeing how i grew it for a couple of years and i was only given about 5 seeds , mine was motarebels mind and i dont know how close sammis is to the this , i think i may still have a couple of motas seed around still somewhere , ill have to have a looksee , so anyway if i cant remember then it cant have been hard


here's hoping eh?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how she comin along for ya bud?
> 
> heres mine the other night View attachment 2705669
> 
> ...


pics of my blue lemon thai, the yellowing only started last week when i moved it from cfls to my new hps


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 19, 2013)

lol............shits stickyView attachment 2705728


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> pics of my blue lemon thai, the yellowing only started last week when i moved it from cfls to my new hps
> 
> View attachment 2705717View attachment 2705720View attachment 2705721View attachment 2705722View attachment 2705723


you dropped something on it such as ferts ? been follage spraying ? wet with summit ? given its very random it looks like some mixed up food been sprayed on it and allowed to dry , this concentrates the food as the water evaporates burning the leaves , looks like a case of that to me and nowt to do with changing a light 

i will say this as everyone should at some point do this to appriciate what there doing to a plant , dip your finger into undiluted ferts and touch your tongue , its a giver ill tell you that


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> pics of my blue lemon thai, the yellowing only started last week when i moved it from cfls to my new hps
> 
> View attachment 2705717View attachment 2705720View attachment 2705721View attachment 2705722View attachment 2705723


that colour happened to me aswell, isnt n def, must be the cheap bulbs you get with the kits? bleaching


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> you dropped something on it such as ferts ? been follage spraying ? wet with summit ? given its very random it looks like some mixed up food been sprayed on it and allowed to dry , this concentrates the food as the water evaporates burning the leaves , looks like a case of that to me and nowt to do with changing a light
> 
> i will say this as everyone should at some point do this to appriciate what there doing to a plant , dip your finger into undiluted ferts and touch your tongue , its a giver ill tell you that


nothing has been spilled or sprayed on the plant at all i am very careful during feeding to avoid any splashing, i dont have any idea what is causing it


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that colour happened to me aswell, isnt n def, must be the cheap bulbs you get with the kits? bleaching


not bleaching, looks like foliar burn to me, just read gaz don't foliar feed and it don't look typical sulphur, N is ok due to lowers so it is potentially a non mobile element def or combo thereof...tricky one


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> nothing has been spilled or sprayed on the plant at all i am very careful during feeding to avoid any splashing, i dont have any idea what is causing it


as i said, im pretty sure its the cheap dual spec bulbs, happpened to me aswell, dunno if you can see it, but happend to my last plant, but only in flower this happened


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

beginning of zinc def maybe??


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> as i said, im pretty sure its the cheap dual spec bulbs, happpened to me aswell, dunno if you can see it, but happend to my last plant, but only in flower this happened


no son that is an N def plant u r showing not the the lights fault....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2013)

well im fucked, J of tute and a snake of bubble , 2 hours later...any ways , i must tell you, the fairy substituted bubble wrap with sweets and pudding mix , not only do i get great weed , but munchies for later ! , the guys a fucking genius !


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> well im fucked, J of tute and a snake of bubble , 2 hours later...any ways , i must tell you, the fairy substituted bubble wrap with sweets and pudding mix , not only do i get great weed , but munchies for later ! , the guys a fucking genius !


thanks Baz wud u rather b smoking my bubble or looking at photos of it?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2013)

sorry been up since 3 ,got to go bed, Indi , cheers , see ya later , im fucked ! lol, top bloke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2013)

Easy boys well heres a pic of the girls 7 weeks from seed 2day might flip wm on Sunday or give em another week what u rekon ladies?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> no son that is an N def plant u r showing not the the lights fault....


yep , i agree , the lack of green covering the plant , if it were just at the top this would be light bleaching , lower down it is simply there hungry for N , still say the other pictures must be a product of something on the leaves , leaves will at time mutate or have its chlorophyll deplete but not over vrs sections of the plant , its a one off event


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> well im fucked, J of tute and a snake of bubble , 2 hours later...any ways , i must tell you, the fairy substituted bubble wrap with sweets and pudding mix , not only do i get great weed , but munchies for later ! , the guys a fucking genius !


Proper little care package lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys well heres a pic of the girls 7 weeks from seed 2day might flip wm on Sunday or give em another week what u rekon ladies? View attachment 2705753


id flip , gunna be a full room


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys well heres a pic of the girls 7 weeks from seed 2day might flip wm on Sunday or give em another week what u rekon ladies? View attachment 2705753



Heya mate got your E-mail, have a private word with Garybhoy in here bout that light mate, if you dont need it he could use it?

Also did you manage to post that thing?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2013)

Sound cheers lads Yeh think that's what I'm a do moggs damn this is gonna be an expensive weekend


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> not bleaching, looks like foliar burn to me, just read gaz don't foliar feed and it don't look typical sulphur, N is ok due to lowers so it is potentially a non mobile element def or combo thereof...tricky one


as he sai no folair feedin was involved, and i never folair feed in flower, could be some other nute def, but light bleachin makes sens from goin from cfl to high intensity light


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> no son that is an N def plant u r showing not the the lights fault....


i wish i had a better camrea and took better shots, sure it has some n def there, but at the top near the main colas you get yellow patched ting like somethin spilled on them but defo nothin spilled on them, stop callin me son, 

id have been ur kids dad but i didnt have change for a fiver....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya mate got your E-mail, have a private word with Garybhoy in here bout that light mate, if you dont need it he could use it?
> 
> Also did you manage to post that thing?


OK mate I'll ay a chat with him now and I haven't mate sorry it will be Friday morning first thing matey I'm fookin skintos at the the min


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yep , i agree , the lack of green covering the plant , if it were just at the top this would be light bleaching , lower down it is simply there hungry for N , still say the other pictures must be a product of something on the leaves , leaves will at time mutate or have its chlorophyll deplete but not over vrs sections of the plant , its a one off event


as i said what i was tryin to show you cans see too well, its like yellow or white, light bleaching but n def dont show at the top of the plant, n def starts at the bottom no?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks Baz wud u rather b smoking my bubble or looking at photos of it?


Oh m8, it was as good as it looked ! Did ya self proud .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 19, 2013)

pic of the BBC clone I have in the yard. Thought it was done for and its perked rite up


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

This is what mine looked like, but not as bad as this i only had bits here n there not all over the place


lookin back now i convinced myself garys plants looked like this in my memory, hhmm his looks like a dif story, but mine was defo light bleached, and same with the last plant i had the big bush, had small patches of light bleachin onit aswell

anyone took tarmazipam anti depressent as a sleeper? i have no weed so i took a few...

see weed aint no gateway drug, running out of it is < nice sig?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2013)

Questionable alcohol!


----------



## zVice (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone recommend a portable air con unit? 9000-12000 btu 
Also I'm aware you need to vent the hose outside, would it still be effective hanging the hose out of a slightly open window but the window has heavy curtains that remain closed?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

eventfull day today, on my mates ktm 85 police chase pretty epic, took me all of 10 minutes to lose em, fuckin amateurs on road wars was shittin it tbh when i seen the second pig car show up, but thats what those weird gates in the allyways are for, they make em jus big enough to get through and off, aww god my mates throttle cable snapped on his pocket bike, had to walk it home lucky he never got a chasey on foot


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> OK mate I'll ay a chat with him now and I haven't mate sorry it will be Friday morning first thing matey I'm fookin skintos at the the min


No worries mate, not chasding you up or anything but been having post go missing so didnt fancy yet another trip to the sorting office to complain lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 19, 2013)

fuck me this tarmazipan we its calledf fuckin works, no more sleepless night tonight!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck me this tarmazipan we its calledf fuckin works, no more sleepless night tonight!


yer I have to have those for sleep with my insomnia off docs.....take 2 of them yll buzz ya tits off lmaooo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

Been a funny old day lol, had a letter from CSA telling me they will no longer be collecting money from me but wont tell me why(I have to ring them if I wanna find out, yeah like fuckam i gonna call them cunts) and then tax credits has just gone it at midnight an theres £250more than normal lol, result


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 19, 2013)

what a beautaaaaaaaa


Saerimmner said:


> Been a funny old day lol, had a letter from CSA telling me they will no longer be collecting money from me but wont tell me why(I have to ring them if I wanna find out, yeah like fuckam i gonna call them cunts) and then tax credits has just gone it at midnight an theres £250more than normal lol, result


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what a beautaaaaaaaa


Yup so as soon as Jokeshop is out the way with tomorrow im getting me a fucking smoke lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone got anything they can pack into the Fairys bag for me?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2013)

Night all.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Been a funny old day lol, had a letter from CSA telling me they will no longer be collecting money from me but wont tell me why(I have to ring them if I wanna find out, yeah like fuckam i gonna call them cunts) and then tax credits has just gone it at midnight an theres £250more than normal lol, result


lucky for some, ive got bills coming in constant and money coming not so often and when it does i always find ive forgot about some dd and money is missing from ma acc lol thats why im upscaling my grow op from personal now to try make some extra cash just a bastard ive got about 3 months or so to wait for any return


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 19, 2013)

shit aint it bro....fukin expensive to live thesedays.......no wonder lot turning to growing......my missis already spent my return and sill got bludy 6 weeks left.......splitass


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 19, 2013)

I meen we both work ect......I just grow now n then and returns I use for holiday.....


----------



## indikat (Jun 19, 2013)

morning granny stabbers, busy day in the gardens ahead, transplantin some choppin others endless carrying of water all the usual shit, not b4 I have a coupla blunts in tha garden wiv a cuppa tho, have a good day all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No worries mate, not chasding you up or anything but been having post go missing so didnt fancy yet another trip to the sorting office to complain lol


Hahahaha sound mate but I'd be chasing it up lmao.. but Yeh man Friday morning mate defo and when on all done ul get a lil sum sum for messin u about


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> nothing has been spilled or sprayed on the plant at all i am very careful during feeding to avoid any splashing, i dont have any idea what is causing it


gaz I spent a bit more time on yer photos an I have to agree wiv u that it is not nut splash burn as the discoloration follows the cellular arrangement on the leaf wheras nut splash wud more likely give less structured change. Sorry fer not payin attention man but could u remind me of medium and nuts?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 20, 2013)

happenen cunts?


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> happenen cunts?


....sup?...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

morning sausage jockeys............


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2013)

Morning all, anyone heard from Dura at all? He was in court just recently werent he?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

got an oz of gold seal? harder than the last stuff i had, an had to sign for the bastard


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> got an oz of gold seal? harder than the last stuff i had, an had to sign for the bastard


Never really bothered with hash as never been able to find anything that gets me even remotely stoned lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Never really bothered with hash as never been able to find anything that gets me even remotely stoned lol


im baked off my ass on it, realy good stuff actually, better than the last stuff i had, 10r a gram easy on this, and im keepin around 8 so 160 for the last of the stuff i got easily up here, so happy days im gonna be gettin my 600 real soon, ic3 ill let me know if ur usin that fan ploz


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im baked off my ass on it, realy good stuff actually, better than the last stuff i had, 10r a gram easy on this, and im keepin around 8 so 160 for the last of the stuff i got easily up here, so happy days im gonna be gettin my 600 real soon, ic3 ill let me know if ur usin that fan ploz
> 
> View attachment 2706284


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm from imajealousmuthafukka.com


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm from imajealousmuthafukka.com


not as spicy as the last black i had, still pretty good though smooth and gets you stoned


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2013)

Feckin got council round today rippin gutters down paranoid .com ain't the fuckin word lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin got council round today rippin gutters down paranoid .com ain't the fuckin word lmao


got the curtains closed?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im baked off my ass on it, realy good stuff actually, better than the last stuff i had, 10r a gram easy on this, and im keepin around 8 so 160 for the last of the stuff i got easily up here, so happy days im gonna be gettin my 600 real soon, ic3 ill let me know if ur usin that fan ploz
> 
> View attachment 2706284


im sorry pal but that looks gash, its been oven baked to expand its size fo sure

the stuff i got was real light in colour and stones the fek outa ya, 

thanx guy, u know who u rr


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im sorry pal but that looks gash, its been oven baked to expand its size fo sure
> 
> the stuff i got was real light in colour and stones the fek outa ya,
> 
> thanx guy, u know who u rr


i wont smoke it if its not been picked off a plant , ..that aint !, its smoking soap for decades that fucked me bellows up i rekon !


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im sorry pal but that looks gash, its been oven baked to expand its size fo sure
> 
> the stuff i got was real light in colour and stones the fek outa ya,
> 
> thanx guy, u know who u rr


the fuck do i care, mcdonalds food aint exactly made right, but people still eat it.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the fuck do i care, mcdonalds food aint exactly made right, but people still eat it.


I don't , not since i realized i could eat something else in stead & still live, ...yes ...we do have a choice !, age has brought wisdom in my case, but there are a lot to whom it doesn't,...sorry , blame Indi for my rantings , summat to do with some old WW i think .

ps, macadees dose taste nice , filo-fish mmmmm


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys well heres a pic of the girls 7 weeks from seed 2day might flip wm on Sunday or give em another week what u rekon ladies? View attachment 2705753


flip em mate or you gonna run outta room lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the fuck do i care, mcdonalds food aint exactly made right, but people still eat it.


lololol id rather be known for qaulity rather than make doo but each to ther own

just saying gold seal is called that coz of its colour the golden brown wen u cut into the bar/ that stuff u showed is black and rocky and crumbly as hell so u can clearly see that its been ovened to make it expand in size.

fuking things people do

had sum of that last night drwelsh and i must say its the best soap ive smoked in years, u can clearly see it hasent been fucked with and absolutely no plastic, u burn ut and it fluffs up not crumble like a crumble topping.

sweet. oh and not yet for the other thing,, your postal service is fuuuked up OLOL

and bizzle ther looking very nice, im pleasently suprise compared to ur last grow! well done m8 keep it up


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet. oh and not yet for the other thing,, your postal service is fuuuked up OLOL


fuck read it completley wrong, you got that fan? or do ya need it for ur room?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2013)

Gold seal is called such because of the erm well........the clue's in the fucking name really!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

any 1 using the lumitek digital ballasts? jus ordered 1 and some ones told me there prone to fucking up!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lololol id rather be known for qaulity rather than make doo but each to ther own
> 
> just saying gold seal is called that coz of its colour the golden brown wen u cut into the bar/ that stuff u showed is black and rocky and crumbly as hell so u can clearly see that its been ovened to make it expand in size.
> 
> ...


so, happy but not had 2nd one, tomorrow for sure m8, same as this time, I thought the gold seal on the hash was there as a measure of quality and the stamp, usually a metallic gold paint looking thing, is the stamp of the people/tribe/village that produced it, or at least that's the way it used to be..... or I thought it was pmsl.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> got the curtains closed?


Don't talk about the missis like that Lol . Yeh man windows shut curtains closed blinds down lmao its getting waarrrrrm in there


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> any 1 using the lumitek digital ballasts? jus ordered 1 and some ones told me there prone to fucking up!


I use 4 spoons they are fukin gud m8y


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im baked off my ass on it, realy good stuff actually, better than the last stuff i had, 10r a gram easy on this, and im keepin around 8 so 160 for the last of the stuff i got easily up here, so happy days im gonna be gettin my 600 real soon, ic3 ill let me know if ur usin that fan ploz
> 
> View attachment 2706284


lmfao...u paid real money fer that...fukin tyre blowout padded out wiv some fan leaf resin ffs kwality lad


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't talk about the missis like that Lol . Yeh man windows shut curtains closed blinds down lmao its getting waarrrrrm in there


nah i know, i woulhave known that was up all last night tryin to close em


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> lmfao...u paid real money fer that...fukin tyre blowout padded out wiv some fan leaf resin ffs kwality lad


what do you expect, better than nowt, dont go on at me least its better than soapbar.

remember not all of us have multiple grow houses with cash to flap makin our own hash to keep us, are you subcool? ya know he dnt smoke weed hes to posh for that.....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Gold seal is called such because of the erm well........the clue's in the fucking name really!


but it was originally used to portray the quality of it ie it is of a higher quality than red seal.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

...what ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

2 days off work , and i got to spend em spangled....what a bastard eh !..


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> I use 4 spoons they are fukin gud m8y


U use the 600 dimable ones indi? Jus read that the newer ones have soft start technology and the problem was with the older ones thank fuck!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

wer using the eurotech one digi ballasts its lasted a good few yrs of grows and abuse so i suppose its not sa bad, il stick to my magnetics can get 600 for 45 free delivery, ordering one next week . just wish i knew enough bowt lektrix to try fix the fuker

goldseal,, hmm,, depends wer ur from to how shit gets named but bak in the day yeh it came in round lumps if i remeebr with a seal on the packaging but the solid itself was a golden colour wen u cut into it,

oven bar is ooked in the oven to increase its size and/or make the bars easier to cut, we left a bar in the oven fo 4 hrs ones, needless to say ther wernt much left lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I fancy trying these dimable ones tho, will come in handy when switching from veg to flower. As I like to use a 400 for veg and 600 for flower. Also got that super lumins shit, don't know if it does make a difference but they say you get an extra 10% lumin increase from it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I fancy trying these dimable ones tho, will come in handy when switching from veg to flower. As I like to use a 400 for veg and 600 for flower. Also got that super lumins shit, don't know if it does make a difference but they say you get an extra 10% lumin increase from it.


super lumans, super hps,, watever next,, oh yeh plasma


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wer using the eurotech one digi ballasts its lasted a good few yrs of grows and abuse so i suppose its not sa bad, il stick to my magnetics can get 600 for 45 free delivery, ordering one next week . just wish i knew enough bowt lektrix to try fix the fuker
> 
> goldseal,, hmm,, depends wer ur from to how shit gets named but bak in the day yeh it came in round lumps if i remeebr with a seal on the packaging but the solid itself was a golden colour wen u cut into it,
> 
> oven bar is ooked in the oven to increase its size and/or make the bars easier to cut, we left a bar in the oven fo 4 hrs ones, needless to say ther wernt much left lol


is that extractor still up for grabs? should have the postage for tomorrow?


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

Just to chip in on the good old "oh it's red seal black, "well this is gold seal black" argument. It's all the same stuff you bunch of numpties, lol. If anyone was scoring kilos of the stuff in the late 80's they will know. Most soap bar comes in 4 bars to the click, commercial black was always kilo slabs. The bars would generally have a gold stamp on them of some sort, designating which region or area they came from. The bars where then wrapped in red cellophane. Sometimes the bar would actually be completely covered in a gold print, and sometime the bar would have a smaller gold print. But they always came in a distinctive red seal cellophane. Now if you were was buying ounces then it would really depends on who you where buying from and if they had removed the red seal cellophane or not. If you were buying clicks then you would know they were the same thing. Just people down the selling ladder making things up.


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U use the 600 dimable ones indi? Jus read that the newer ones have soft start technology and the problem was with the older ones thank fuck!


yeah spoons I got 3x 600 an a 1000w dimmable, state of the art as far as im concerned man....wat they don't tell u is how much bttr the light is, it easily pays for itself wiv increased yield...I don't have a bad word for em,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah i know, i woulhave known that was up all last night tryin to close em


Hahahaha fuckin ell you'd need some big draw strings for them fuckers lmao


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what do you expect, better than nowt, dont go on at me least its better than soapbar.
> 
> remember not all of us have multiple grow houses with cash to flap makin our own hash to keep us, are you subcool? ya know he dnt smoke weed hes to posh for that.....


I would rather smoke fuk all than that shit, go an show it to yeh m8s yeh little psycho impress them wiv it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

The last bit of gold seal floating about this thread was Billy's, people slagged the fuck outta that but it actually looked better than that bit iiKode is showing. So posting them pics and calling it gold is just asking for trouble. IiKode says its better than soap, goin on pics I'd rather have the soap drwelsh posted a pic of the other day


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The last bit of gold seal floating about this thread was Billy's, people slagged the fuck outta that but it actually looked better than that bit iiKode is showing. So posting them pics and calling it gold is just asking for trouble. IiKode says its better than soap, goin on pics I'd rather have the soap drwelsh posted a pic of the other day


seen some fukin good weed an stuf on this thread, full of artisan growers producing some of the worlds finest ganja and extracts....then we get some kids fukin obsession wiv shit soap pastin it all over the thread....not interested in that shit m8 nor shud u b as a grower


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> seen some fukin good weed an stuf on this thread, full of artisan growers producing some of the worlds finest ganja and extracts....then we get some kids fukin obsession wiv shit soap pastin it all over the thread....not interested in that shit m8 nor shud u b as a grower


yeye, im just showin what i got, wtf this is worse than a yanks thread now, with all ur posh blend of higrade hash? this is the uk remember where all the shit is dumped.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> seen some fukin good weed an stuf on this thread, full of artisan growers producing some of the worlds finest ganja and extracts....then we get some kids fukin obsession wiv shit soap pastin it all over the thread....not interested in that shit m8 nor shud u b as a grower


I remember 10-15 years ago all I smoked was soap. Back then weed was a rare thing round here, if anyone had it it was more likely to be Thai weed rather than good shit. Back then the soap was good here (compared to now). Real light in colour on the inside and smell and tasted lovely...for soap. Now roun here the stuff a fuckin joke, one of the reasons I started growin and smoking weed, just got severely fucked off with the shit people wer selling


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

wtf. all hash is made from the trichomes of the plant anyway, why is there even a debate going regarding weed v solid/hash... personal preference, sites called rollitup not rollurgreenup, wtf does it matter what you put in your spliff as long as its derived from the cannabis plant.. stuck up yuppie twats hahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The last bit of gold seal floating about this thread was Billy's, people slagged the fuck outta that but it actually looked better than that bit iiKode is showing. So posting them pics and calling it gold is just asking for trouble. IiKode says its better than soap, goin on pics I'd rather have the soap drwelsh posted a pic of the other day


fuking damn right, im smoking it right now, bang on tackle, from de weeelsheeee valleeees man!

but yeh maybe ages ago i was bin kinda nice to billys saying it was orite but it was one of those am i stoned am i not deals, wonderig if it was form the bud joint i had b4 .. but this stuff of dr i can honestly say is the best ive had in ages,, and im serious,, and lol it aint been oven baked at gas mark 8 for 5 hrs like iikodes, fuk em that looks fried. goldseal? i think not, formula? more likely,, it is what it is m8, u got it now so go sell it if u can,,,


and MG 10-15 yrs ago u was just finishhing nursery so DONT FUCKING LIE! lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking damn right, im smoking it right now, bang on tackle, from de weeelsheeee valleeees man!
> 
> but yeh maybe ages ago i was bin kinda nice to billys saying it was orite but it was one of those am i stoned am i not deals, wonderig if it was form the bud joint i had b4 .. but this stuff of dr i can honestly say is the best ive had in ages,, and im serious,, and lol it aint been oven baked at gas mark 8 for 5 hrs like iikodes, fuk em that looks fried. goldseal? i think not, formula? more likely,, it is what it is m8, u got it now so go sell it if u can,,,
> 
> ...


clearly you dont understand where i live, soapbar is fuckin horrible this stuff will do.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2013)

Squidgys hard to find round here sum lad I know said he could get me a q for £20 all I ended up getting was a joint off him it was nice gear though just shame he was a let down Lol. But IMO nothing compares to good quality weed and good quality home made hash mmmmm mmmmmmmm ooooooohhhhhh wwweeeeeeee )


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

fk me, before the interweb, me and me mates didn't know how to grow a plant let alone take extracts from it, we were kids in the valleys and we got smashed on soap or black or slate or pollen or whatever our 'dealers' had.... id love for these youngsters to have been around then, they sure as fuck would know would stoned really was.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking damn right, im smoking it right now, bang on tackle, from de weeelsheeee valleeees man!
> 
> but yeh maybe ages ago i was bin kinda nice to billys saying it was orite but it was one of those am i stoned am i not deals, wonderig if it was form the bud joint i had b4 .. but this stuff of dr i can honestly say is the best ive had in ages,, and im serious,, and lol it aint been oven baked at gas mark 8 for 5 hrs like iikodes, fuk em that looks fried. goldseal? i think not, formula? more likely,, it is what it is m8, u got it now so go sell it if u can,,,
> 
> ...


15 year ago I was 14 u bellend, been smoking cannabis in some form ever since, probly fuckin 13. 3rd year in secondary school I was sellin Thai weed in school, used to mooch off with a few folk then they'd buy there weed off me cos no dealers get up that early, so I get to chuff it with them all day then go home stoned to fuck with a pocket full of cash lol, them wer the days when everything was so simple lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/06/20/man-dressed-penis-vagina-theatre_n_3472550.html?1371742366


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;65K2c1lYAr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=65K2c1lYAr0[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The last bit of gold seal floating about this thread was Billy's, people slagged the fuck outta that but it actually looked better than that bit iiKode is showing. So posting them pics and calling it gold is just asking for trouble. IiKode says its better than soap, goin on pics I'd rather have the soap drwelsh posted a pic of the other day


to be fair though, Billy`s hash was immensely shite, not that IIkodes looks any nicer lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

that is stoned, loved it, lovely white smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> to be fair though, Billy`s hash was immensely shite, not that IIkodes looks any nicer lol


Aye it was that good I found a bit kickin around my room about 2-3 months later lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol think I've got about a g of it still in me tin mg been outta smoke for abit now an not touched it mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol think I've got about a g of it still in me tin mg been outta smoke for abit now an not touched it mate.


I smoked mine but it took a while lol, it done alright when I had nothing else, maybe didn't get you stoned but took the edge off.

send yours to iiKode, maybe he'll love it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

coz its that dam good,, sappnin cuntys just been on me jjaunts, plsd to say no more tripping fuses, no heat problems now its cooled down and me girls are all at 4 leaves and now on rhiz,

i have noticed tho i need to start buying bigger bottles of nutes ffs a 250ml bottle of rhiz is like 2 feeds amongst 25 plants, plus il have my 400 watt grow going at another place, so if halfs on a 2.9k grow and my own 400 watta grow (ill prolly add my 250) if i dont get a holiday out of em il be fucking pissed right off!" 

physco clones are on base nutes of 2ml per and oh holy fuk just realised im not using a 10 litre thing yet so umm i guess ther on 10ml per litre FUK! only 1 feed il flush em out tomoz, oooops divvy me


and bak to the hash debate il say this
billys was SHITE
iikodes is just as shite (sorry pal u shunt have showed the pic on THIS thread, u reallise wat its like, but u can still lik my salty balls later after MG has finsihed)

mrwelsh, again, best ive had, fuk me guy buy sum of mrwelsh, im sure its cheaper and better grade, be known for selling quality rather than shit, i get calls daily asking for my good stuff, (physco_)


so fuckers sappnin? my "the last of us"gets delivered tomorrow, and summore games and summor smoke! holy fuk gunna be like xmas!

im babbling,AND YES A LOT OF FUKITY FUK FUK FUK IN MY POST, BUT ISENT THER ALWAYS!)fuk caps! arrgh
PEACE.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz its that dam good,, sappnin cuntys just been on me jjaunts, plsd to say no more tripping fuses, no heat problems now its cooled down and me girls are all at 4 leaves and now on rhiz,
> 
> i have noticed tho i need to start buying bigger bottles of nutes ffs a 250ml bottle of rhiz is like 2 feeds amongst 25 plants, plus il have my 400 watt grow going at another place, so if halfs on a 2.9k grow and my own 400 watta grow (ill prolly add my 250) if i dont get a holiday out of em il be fucking pissed right off!"
> 
> ...


on u fuckin own m8 pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> on u fuckin own m8 pmsl



i know i "OWN" hahaha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

@ic3... 2ml a ltr.. you using advanced nutes m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> @ic3... 2ml a ltr.. you using advanced nutes m8?


na mate ole faithcull canna using full range,,will have the seedlings on canna start soon, maybe the weekend wen im sure ther gunna be happy with it,, dont use noe of this fancy shit matey,, grow em use tried and tested nuts, strip the bottom half of the plants of last week before i flip and wam, let em grow, only thing i differ on is i use pk for 3 weeks on a reducing dose rather than the 1 week thats recomended


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm trying to get my mrs to buy me a kerbab !, I've got raging munches after a long session on the Tutankhamen , think I've put a stone on today !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm trying to get my mrs to buy me a kerbab !, I've got raging munches after a long session on the Tutankhamen , think I've put a stone on today !


u mean kebab?

[video=youtube;BoLPLsQbdt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoLPLsQbdt0[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean kebab?


No, I live in Wales & I smoke good weed , I need a big meaty kerbababy !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

It's Russian week at our house anyway, she's not takeing to my advances ! Looks like its fucking frozen pizza


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> It's Russian week at our house anyway, she's not takeing to my advances ! Looks like its fucking frozen pizza


im haing alphabites minted lamb burgers n beans,, DARE TO BE DIFFRENT!!ahaha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im haing alphabites minted lamb burgers n beans,, DARE TO BE DIFFRENT!!ahaha


alphabites?? finally learning to spell IC£ are ya m8??? aaaahhhhh


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2013)

Full range? Half the stuff in the full range is a waste of time and monney.


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

fuk i want some lamb chops and mash now, weird foodless day...too busy being serious fer a change, just sampled the og 18 headband aka double sour og (ffs) and it is good...opium dreamy superchilled and aware...still only partially dried..(.i am drying slower these days.an likin the result)..anyone familiar with this lovely weed?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

alrite shirt lifters.........day 20 from flip...View attachment 2706767View attachment 2706768


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

just had fish n chips with a sausage from chippy lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im haing alphabites minted lamb burgers n beans,, DARE TO BE DIFFRENT!!ahaha


Lol m8, I like those minty lamb burgers , but there full of crap ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just had fish n chips with a sausage from chippy lol


Mmmm, chippy tea !


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

thing is ive had the same thing 3 days in a row lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate ole faithcull canna using full range,,will have the seedlings on canna start soon, maybe the weekend wen im sure ther gunna be happy with it,, dont use noe of this fancy shit matey,, grow em use tried and tested nuts, strip the bottom half of the plants of last week before i flip and wam, let em grow, only thing i differ on is i use pk for 3 weeks on a reducing dose rather than the 1 week thats recomended


ah sound m8. tried canna range few grows ago and no complaints but wanted summin different so went down the advanced route or expensive [email protected] route I should say lol... fk me, I out some shit in that bottle at a time dude, but they fkn luvs it as we say down here..... hee hee pretty much same as me, grow, tidy up and flower. I also use pk13/14 but only for 1 feed in week 5 @7ml/3litres. I might try that 'reduce it and use it for longer' plan on one of these bitches.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just had fish n chips with a sausage from chippy lol


AND a sausage?? fat bastard... hahahaha..


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

ps. sorry if you are over 20 stone and not much muscle I WAS joking!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

lol yll laff im actualy a bodybuilder...well was for like 6 yrs....hit 31 stoped traning and come off steroids lost 2 stome so trying to put bit bk on ......


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> fuk i want some lamb chops and mash now, weird foodless day...too busy being serious fer a change, just sampled the og 18 headband aka double sour og (ffs) and it is good...opium dreamy superchilled and aware...still only partially dried..(.i am drying slower these days.an likin the result)..anyone familiar with this lovely weed?


Yummy , lamb chops , mash , veg & gravy ! , fuck me mate , you're like my real life Willy Wonka of the weed world , I havnt tried that b4 , but I'm sure with you at the helm it's gonna be knockout !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah spoons I got 3x 600 an a 1000w dimmable, state of the art as far as im concerned man....wat they don't tell u is how much bttr the light is, it easily pays for itself wiv increased yield...I don't have a bad word for em,


That's all the assurance I need mate  lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> alphabites?? finally learning to spell IC£ are ya m8??? aaaahhhhh


yeh learn and eat! how fucking awsome



tip top toker said:


> Full range? Half the stuff in the full range is a waste of time and monney.


 oh bloody hell here we go the none grower giving info,, im sure u forogtton how to grow u spoonlicker! haha

hows things anwyays buddy? bak to being a cunt then are we?



bazoomer said:


> Lol m8, I like those minty lamb burgers , but there full of crap ! Lol


 aye but ther nice!

and welshy,, yeh the advance and steep in price like fek coz ther inported form the states aint they? all the usa growers use em, menna be good but no doubt TTT will beg to differ,lol

i use canna coz its simple just do what it says on the bottle,kinda, maybe wen im more grow savvy il start making me own but till then il use what worksm the oly problem is the boost price, and so many reports it dont do shit, but on one hand u dont wanna not use it but the other u wanna see how they go without it and the expenditure


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yll laff im actualy a bodybuilder...well was for like 6 yrs....hit 31 stoped traning and come off steroids lost 2 stome so trying to put bit bk on ......


oops. eek. gulp. sorry. oh shit. um. errrrrrrrr. kiss-ass


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

anyone doin hybrds atm?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and welshy,, yeh the advance and steep in price like fek coz ther inported form the states aint they? all the usa growers use em, menna be good but no doubt TTT will beg to differ,lol
> 
> i use canna coz its simple just do what it says on the bottle,kinda, maybe wen im more grow savvy il start making me own but till then il use what worksm the oly problem is the boost price, and so many reports it dont do shit, but on one hand u dont wanna not use it but the other u wanna see how they go without it and the expenditure


they're a Canadian company so your not far away pal.... do a trial on this grow, don't give it to 1 plant, what the worse gonna happen? lose an oz, maybe? either give the other fuck all or the cheapest you can find or miracle grow or summin pmsl. heard that's actually ok but I aint tried it yet hee hee


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, clearly back to being a cunt. Go waste your money


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 20, 2013)

oh, and its pasrley sauce with mash, peas n corned beef for me tea...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> they're a Canadian company so your not far away pal.... do a trial on this grow, don't give it to 1 plant, what the worse gonna happen? lose an oz, maybe? either give the other fuck all or the cheapest you can find or miracle grow or summin pmsl. heard that's actually ok but I aint tried it yet hee hee



yeh i hear the wilko's shit is good to!nuts eh, ok il lable one and not feed it and boost and see hwat happens



tip top toker said:


> Yup, clearly back to being a cunt. Go waste your money


 OHHHHHHhohohohohOOOOOO like tha issit and its only half my money now tyvm, and hell why not its not like im skint.

why not be a li helpfull and rather than being a mardy [email protected] post a alternative? ive tried googling the TTT way but nothing comes up?

why such a bad mood anwyays?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

guess not.......my grow fin augst gonna get nother quick one in then a year of breading /hybrds diff strains and baggin me fem seeds....


imcjayt said:


> anyone doin hybrds atm?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> super lumans, super hps,, watever next,, oh yeh plasma


Ha yeah I've pre ordered one of the nuclear powered 1s 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lumens


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

mates got over 200 diff strains so im spoilt for choice......


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> That's all the assurance I need mate  lol


fuk i went out an got another after that, gone 600w vert aswell as 1000w an 600w airhood plus 2 x 250 cfl in a 32 sqft tent. The vert 600w Philips son t is a fukin crackin bulb to go wiv it spoons


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

lamoooooooo


spooningbadgers said:


> Ha yeah I've pre ordered one of the nuclear powered 1s 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lumens


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha yeah I've pre ordered one of the nuclear powered 1s 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lumens


 hmm seems a tad overkill for 1 plant, but go have at it! should beat imcjtayt's record of a q



imcjayt said:


> mates got over 200 diff strains so im spoilt for choice......


 i bet ther all bloody regs tho, why does nobody make fems, it aint hard! not that ive tried but really?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

yer that's what im doing next year......not so much growing but makin some unusual strains..........


IC3M4L3 said:


> hmm seems a tad overkill for 1 plant, but go have at it! should beat imcjtayt's record of a q
> 
> 
> 
> i bet ther all bloody regs tho, why does nobody make fems, it aint hard! not that ive tried but really?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

and no they all fems.........


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 20, 2013)

ill prob just be silvering stem of a girl and let it do its thing...


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yummy , lamb chops , mash , veg & gravy ! , fuck me mate , you're like my real life Willy Wonka of the weed world , I havnt tried that b4 , but I'm sure with you at the helm it's gonna be knockout !


 yeah i had some bleaching issues wiv it so prolly a tad stressed an finished at 11 weeks but it is not heavy but nicely balanced stone and stress relief mite b useful 4 gonna trim it then make some more full melt


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah i had some bleaching issues wiv it so prolly a tad stressed an finished at 11 weeks but it is not heavy but nicely balanced stone and stress relief mite b useful 4 gonna trim it then make some more full melt


Just had a bit of the bubble , it was a long walk back from the shed !


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

I am running with superlumens wich gives an extra 10 % giving my grow 91 w per sq foot, wats everyone else runnin per sq foot?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

Heres my auto flower I threw in about 4-5 weeks ago. Shes just starting to bud but its now been thru to the side of the room to spread the others out. Wonder how it'll flower sittin at the side of the room??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am running with superlumens wich gives an extra 10 % giving my grow 91 w per sq foot, wats everyone else runnin per sq foot?


i dont have a clue
the rooms about 8ftx8ft got 4x 600 dual spec hps and 1 vert 250 red spec in th emiddle,, so u tell me

not bad she aint MG, if u really wanna deal with her then wen ur lights go out go gab her and pop her on the bedroom floor getting daylight, the wen lights sum on pop em bak in the tent


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont have a clue
> the rooms about 8ftx8ft got 4x 600 dual spec hps and 1 vert 250 red spec in th emiddle,, so u tell me
> 
> not bad she aint MG, if u really wanna deal with her then wen ur lights go out go gab her and pop her on the bedroom floor getting daylight, the wen lights sum on pop em bak in the tent


You serious, all that work for that lol. I think it'll do wer it's at. I'm out the house about 13 hours a day working, it's a hassle feeding them ffs

probly another week before 12/12 anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> You serious, all that work for that lol. I think it'll do wer it's at. I'm out the house about 13 hours a day working, it's a hassle feeding them ffs


lolz tell me about it, sittin chillin i do a big stretch and say awww shit gotta water, ffs lol,, such a grind,, even trimming, well,thats even worse, really cant be arsed, but we can be arsed wen it dry making that profitable phone call to the man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> fuk i went out an got another after that, gone 600w vert aswell as 1000w an 600w airhood plus 2 x 250 cfl in a 32 sqft tent. The vert 600w Philips son t is a fukin crackin bulb to go wiv it spoons


What are the Philips t-son are they red spec for flowering or can you get them in both specs?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What are the Philips t-son are they red spec for flowering or can you get them in both specs?


duno i think ther more red spec, last run i was using dual spec 600 and a sonT in my 250 and i must say the plants as i moved em absolutely loved the sonT,, u get my drift, any expericed grower knows how happy ther plants are innit


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont have a clue
> the rooms about 8ftx8ft got 4x 600 dual spec hps and 1 vert 250 red spec in th emiddle,, so u tell me
> 
> not bad she aint MG, if u really wanna deal with her then wen ur lights go out go gab her and pop her on the bedroom floor getting daylight, the wen lights sum on pop em bak in the tent


41w per sq ft ice


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> duno i think ther more red spec, last run i was using dual spec 600 and a sonT in my 250 and i must say the plants as i moved em absolutely loved the sonT,, u get my drift, any expericed grower knows how happy ther plants are innit


Mite try giving one a go. The kit I've ordered has a duel spec and i was gonna buy a new bulb for flowering. How much do they set ya back 30 dabs or so?


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> duno i think ther more red spec, last run i was using dual spec 600 and a sonT in my 250 and i must say the plants as i moved em absolutely loved the sonT,, u get my drift, any expericed grower knows how happy ther plants are innit


yeah I fukin hate dual spec cept the lumatek high out put wich I am trialing over the last 5 months, still gonna replaxe it wiv the son t ina few weeks. the Philips bulb has some fukin techy shit that I didn't read but I threw it up and FUK me I love the colour.....very stoned at the mo so I believe I can tell the colour that plants like ina bulb lmfao


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I fukin hate dual spec cept the lumatek high out put wich I am trialing over the last 5 months, still gonna replaxe it wiv the son t ina few weeks. the Philips bulb has some fukin techy shit that I didn't read but I threw it up and FUK me I love the colour.....very stoned at the mo so I believe I can tell the colour that plants like ina bulb lmfao


wat I found wiv a 1000w dual spec is the plants didn't particularly like it for stretch then they were good for 4 weeks then slowed up wen they shulnt replaced wiv an osram (Philips don't do em mores the shame) and v happy again


----------



## indikat (Jun 20, 2013)

I m smoking posting whore weed ..apologies the reason the bulb/ballast combo r so important is they seriously affect yield. experienced growers have all there shit dialled in and are on autopilot so notice the dif a bulb or a hood make...u cant get that info from sales peeps that's why fukin dual specs r pop cos noobs like kode etc (joking m buy them cos of tha hype an the chart on tha bak....I jus look at my plants an my bank balance...tells me wat gear to run


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Mite try giving one a go. The kit I've ordered has a duel spec and i was gonna buy a new bulb for flowering. How much do they set ya back 30 dabs or so?


naa not that much bowt 20 i seen em for,, the price of bulbs has really gone down tbh,, thers them omega red spec too, BUT sonT by phillips are the dogs nads


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m smoking posting whore weed ..apologies the reason the bulb/ballast combo r so important is they seriously affect yield. experienced growers have all there shit dialled in and are on autopilot so notice the dif a bulb or a hood make...u cant get that info from sales peeps that's why fukin dual specs r pop cos noobs like kode etc (joking m buy them cos of tha hype an the chart on tha bak....I jus look at my plants an my bank balance...tells me wat gear to run


"Whore weed" pmsl , however you're growing , keep doing it ! Some of those buds were wompas ! , nice & tight , just how I like them .


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

morning smack babies, my mother was just weekend pussy too...another lovely day with temps too high again cant run at nite due to mrs, mostly sat doms at mo so they seem to love it considering they are also 12 inches from a 1000w surprised they are not bleached to fuk, happy gardening all


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning smack babies, my mother was just weekend pussy too...another lovely day with temps too high again cant run at nite due to mrs, mostly sat doms at mo so they seem to love it considering they are also 12 inches from a 1000w surprised they are not bleached to fuk, happy gardening all


Morning Indi , I'm not fairing too bad this side of the country , lights running 6pm -6am , so temps settling about 27 with lights on, humidity is peaking at 70, with lights off , sure that will come down once these showers fuck off, on guard for mold now ! , but running resistant strains , & got good air flow, so should be all good.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

I like a good Indica to put me to sleep , it's like sleeping with Roy Castle , sleeping with my mrs & her bugal playing nostrils ! , haven't had a real knockout smoke for years, last time was when some came over the bridge from Bristol , 1 J & I was well medicated !.


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning Indi , I'm not fairing too bad this side of the country , lights running 6pm -6am , so temps settling about 27 with lights on, humidity is peaking at 70, with lights off , sure that will come down once these showers fuck off, on guard for mold now ! , but running resistant strains , & got good air flow, so should be all good.


sounds acceptable Baz I m gonna have to find a way round the missus cos I am pushin the envelope of wat is acceptable...so much fukin equip ducting everywhere etc...just had to bail after 30 mins trimming the OG18 due to headache...this is a first...also I noticed the missus going for the undryed og over the perfectly dried cured bud we got...should be a good one I think


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> sounds acceptable Baz I m gonna have to find a way round the missus cos I am pushin the envelope of wat is acceptable...so much fukin equip ducting everywhere etc...just had to bail after 30 mins trimming the OG18 due to headache...this is a first...also I noticed the missus going for the undryed og over the perfectly dried cured bud we got...should be a good one I think


Yes , I get a sweed ache from the fumes when it come to harvest ! Sat there trimming for hours ! Lol, still , a small price to pay .


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes , I get a sweed ache from the fumes when it come to harvest ! Sat there trimming for hours ! Lol, still , a small price to pay .


its all don e man , the mrs "ze trim freezer iz full" omg u no wat this means...more bubble...I am gonna time the run and send sambo a bigger bit cos I no he was disappointed


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> its all don e man , the mrs "ze trim freezer iz full" omg u no wat this means...more bubble...I am gonna time the run and send sambo a bigger bit cos I no he was disappointed


Lol, I'm sure he will be thrilled at that news ! , I make butter with mine & bake cakes , wiped out a few with ! Lol, here's to Indi & his bubble ! , made me drop off infront of tv last night !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> its all don e man , the mrs "ze trim freezer iz full" omg u no wat this means...more bubble...I am gonna time the run and send sambo a bigger bit cos I no he was disappointed


leave it out ya windup git! i was far from disapointed! was just too bloodly nice and i wished it bigger.


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I'm sure he will be thrilled at that news ! , I make butter with mine & bake cakes , wiped out a few with ! Lol, here's to Indi & his bubble ! , made me drop off infront of tv last night !


cakes are good but the smell of making budder is too fukin much...jus the thought...but the effect is bangin spec wen u forgot u took it an in kicks


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> leave it out ya windup git! i was far from disapointed! was just too bloodly nice and i wished it bigger.


Ffs, some people r never satisfied ! &#128527;! Lol, I wished mine was bigger too m8 ! . We still talking bubble ? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> cakes are good but the smell of making budder is too fukin much...jus the thought...but the effect is bangin spec wen u forgot u took it an in kicks


Oh yes , the smell is horrendous ! Lol, & the taste ! , so , I use a slow cooker down shed were my filter is , & add flavourings in to the mix to get rid of taste, every one loves em .


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

Who's for a good old fashioned tea bagging then? Say ahhhhhhh


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

mad dog bark said:


> Who's for a good old fashioned tea bagging then? Say ahhhhhhh


Ermmmmm , ahh lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol ello my uk monsters - how are we all ? Been a while I no just so much stuff happening at moment -- hope u all well - did chefs ever turn up again? Heard he vanished and few worried bout him?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheds* I mean


----------



## iiKode (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m smoking posting whore weed ..apologies the reason the bulb/ballast combo r so important is they seriously affect yield. experienced growers have all there shit dialled in and are on autopilot so notice the dif a bulb or a hood make...u cant get that info from sales peeps that's why fukin dual specs r pop cos noobs like kode etc (joking m buy them cos of tha hype an the chart on tha bak....I jus look at my plants an my bank balance...tells me wat gear to run


got a phillips son -t sittin her brand new....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2013)

mad dog bark said:


> Cheds* I mean


Look what the cat dragged in lol, no chedz m8, ssb ain't with us no more either. U got a grow on at the min?


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

No bro legal battles at min none weed related so gotta be careful few months - thousands seeds and no plants lol I miss it man so badly


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

But I am laid back smoking a nice cheesy one for breakie - some things
never change lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2013)

mad dog bark said:


> But I am laid back smoking a nice cheesy one for breakie - some things
> never change lol


Lol, bouta be shit tho m8 having to pay for it


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

It's nice stuff but yeah I hate paying over inflated prices man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> but it was originally used to portray the quality of it ie it is of a higher quality than red seal.


Actually that's not true.

The red plastic found on some hash (also with a gold leaf seal) back in the day came from the wrapping of a certain high grade Afghan product, the stuff with the red poly wrapping was actually the best quality ever and was an earthy green colour when cut in half.


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 21, 2013)

Well it's been emotional but things to do-- will check in with u all in few months wen I get up and running again - laters all be safe hood up lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually that's not true.
> 
> The red plastic found on some hash (also with a gold leaf seal) back in the day came from the wrapping of a certain high grade Afghan product, the stuff with the red poly wrapping was actually the best quality ever and was an earthy green colour when cut in half.
> 
> View attachment 2707551View attachment 2707552View attachment 2707553View attachment 2707554View attachment 2707555


all of that looks blacker than the stuff iv got now, and most of the pics of gold seal are all also black? so wtf cant i find any gold lookin gold seal that ur all talkin about? an whys it called squidgy black if it aint menna be dark colour? youv all got me thinkin its menna be the color of that soap ic£ was talkin about


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

where you been hiding bru?


mad dog bark said:


> Who's for a good old fashioned tea bagging then? Say ahhhhhhh


----------



## iiKode (Jun 21, 2013)

anyone been watchin hannibal the series? didnt think it would be as good as the film, but damn this guy is pretty good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> all of that looks blacker than the stuff iv got now, and most of the pics of gold seal are all also black? so wtf cant i find any gold lookin gold seal that ur all talkin about? an whys it called squidgy black if it aint menna be dark colour? youv all got me thinkin its menna be the color of that soap ic£ was talkin about


Because IC3 doesn't know what he's talking about, it's not meant to be the colour of that soap (sandy khaki) and get's it's name from the gold leaf stamped on it (which means nothing).

Hash is made in a handful of country's and most producers put a gold stamp on it, even fake shit can have a gold stamp on it.

The red poly wrapped hash in the photos is from Afghanistan and is a mucky green colour yet Afghan border hash that Howard Marks was smuggling for years was really dark and nearly jet black, it depends who makes it and with what methods.


----------



## caveman2k11 (Jun 21, 2013)

can any one help me please, ive just potted up in the final pots with canna terra pro soil and there will be in veg for aboutanother week and i was wondering when i switch to 12/12 when would i start using flowering nutes i.e canna flores boost, pk and i got some hammer head any one done a grow or no anything on this subject.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because IC3 doesn't know what he's talking about, it's not meant to be the colour of that soap (sandy khaki) and get's it's name from the gold leaf stamped on it (which means nothing).
> 
> Hash is made in a handful of country's and most producers put a gold stamp on it, even fake shit can have a gold stamp on it.
> 
> The red poly wrapped hash in the photos is from Afghanistan and is a mucky green colour yet Afghan border hash that Howard Marks was smuggling for years was really dark and nearly jet black, it depends who makes it and with what methods.


unleash yorkie!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> unleash yorkie!


Lol, the words 'gold seal' and 'squidgy black' really speak for themselves!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

caveman2k11 said:


> can any one help me please, ive just potted up in the final pots with canna terra pro soil and there will be in veg for aboutanother week and i was wondering when i switch to 12/12 when would i start using flowering nutes i.e canna flores boost, pk and i got some hammer head any one done a grow or no anything on this subject.


i would love to help m8 , but im such an old lazy arse stoner i couldn't possable do that , ide leave em in veg for a week or too to let roots fill pots a bit , then flip, feed veg nutes for another week , then start low dose flower nutes , building up over weeks checking for over feed. its easy if you are at one with you're plants, it gets easier over time to spot well/unwell plants & there needs. .....blhaaa...blhaaa..........


----------



## iiKode (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, the words 'gold seal' and 'squidgy black' really speak for themselves!


apparently to some people they think all hash is meant to be light brown/goldish colour iv seen loads of it black, just search around


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> apparently to some people they think all hash is meant to be light brown/goldish colour iv seen loads of it black, just search around


yeah depends wether its sifted...maroc etc...or hand rubbed fresh raw...black india etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> apparently to some people they think all hash is meant to be light brown/goldish colour iv seen loads of it black, just search around


Well good quality pressed hash like 'bubble' and 'Red Leb' would be sandy and light coloured but such gear is hard as fuck to get hold of commercially and would be nearer the top end of the quality scale.

I've only ever had Lebanese twice and light coloured slate once but neither were in any decent amount really.

Nearly all commercial hash is dark and certainly soft hash is either dark green/brown or nearly black because of the oxydisation as it's worked and pressed.

That soap bar is light coloured because of the fillers used and the fact that it hasn't had animal fats and oils worked into it to keep it soft, also the minimal amount of oxydisation occuring as it's been bagged and pressed dry (to an extent).


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

Good morning fucktards


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

Now then Spoon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

.........
[video=youtube;i3Jv9fNPjgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=i3Jv9fNPjgk[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Good morning fucktards


takes one to know one ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then Spoon.


Alright Yorkist mate, how the ladies getting on?


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well good quality pressed hash like 'bubble' and 'Red Leb' would be sandy and light coloured but such gear is hard as fuck to get hold of commercially and would be nearer the top end of the quality scale.
> 
> I've only ever had Lebanese twice and light coloured slate once but neither were in any decent amount really.
> 
> ...


actually bubble is not generally pressed it forms its own hash by being left a room temp, in maroc all the pressed stuff is 2 class as the finest kief remains unpressed by the makers....so if you dry sift it....light...if u work it fresh...black...


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

smoked hand made charas in a village near manali, good shit but not in the same league as full melt you can make in yer lunch break....an that stuff I dirty yuk they balk at the idea of westerners eating it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> takes one to know one ...


You ain't wrong there lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

paperworks in ...pays for private skool for the little one...nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright Yorkist mate, how the ladies getting on?


Cracking mate.....

Smaller one.


Bigger one.


It's prolly going to be a monster 'Dog' SCROG next time round.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

took a capsule of that oil last night and woke up twatted again, my mouth feels like a swamp donkey's fanny!!! coffee, spliff n a cone or 6 will sort that out now, (tried brushing my teeth, aint worked)....... afternoon gents.


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

at I kode...I am feelin nice today...black and yellow...both hash s are v nice when pure man...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> at I kode...I am feelin nice today...black and yellow...both hash s are v nice when pure man...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0


good tune, check Snoop LION out then, tho this when he was a Dog of course! WTF? get a grip u head fucked cunt, you're no Bob Marley and never will be!!!!


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

anyone else do business on tick...scarey shit someyimes talk about keepin sharp...beats the crossword..moggs?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cracking mate.....
> 
> Smaller one.
> View attachment 2707589
> ...


Looking good mate. There monsters! Lol
what size pots they n mate? 20lt?


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> good tune, check Snoop LION out then, tho this when he was a Dog of course! WTF? get a grip u head fucked cunt, you're no Bob Marley and never will be!!!!


Bob Marley jah rastafarie irie man...fuk im mashed, do like a bit o bob tho


----------



## iiKode (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> at I kode...I am feelin nice today...black and yellow...both hash s are v nice when pure man...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0


i was just thinkin, ur hash racist, wtf has this come to...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> check Snoop LION out then


It was bad enough when Puff Daddy, Diddy, fucking Donkey did it.

Snoop Lion is just bloody stupid.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 21, 2013)

dried nl x bb, i took this branch off before anything else and is dry now, the rest will be done in the next few days



nice wee pile of sugar leaf and small bud with another 1 plants worth still to come. wouldnt mind trying the dry ice method but i'd have to order the ice.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> at I kode...I am feelin nice today...black and yellow...both hash s are v nice when pure man...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0


...i would love a go on some of those Biatche's in that vid....i tell a lie, i would love a go on ALL of em !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Looking good mate. There monsters! Lol
> what size pots they n mate? 20lt?


10L Airpot's, the canopy on the big one is a metre square if not a little more.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

here you are Baz, some more eye candy for ya.... [video=youtube_share;vlmxZfKAynk]http://youtu.be/vlmxZfKAynk[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone else do business on tick...scarey shit someyimes talk about keepin sharp...beats the crossword..moggs?


stay sharp= stay safe Indi .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> here you are Baz, some more eye candy for ya.... [video=youtube_share;vlmxZfKAynk]http://youtu.be/vlmxZfKAynk[/video]


fuck , you got me going on camfuzz now ! lol,


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was bad enough when Puff Daddy, Diddy, fucking Donkey did it.
> 
> Snoop Lion is just bloody stupid.


fukin ell jus seen snoop lion cudnt get past the first minute...shit can someone put a good music antidote to that b4 I start humming it


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> here you are Baz, some more eye candy for ya.... [video=youtube_share;vlmxZfKAynk]http://youtu.be/vlmxZfKAynk[/video]


the music dr...that did it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> [video=youtube_share;vlmxZfKAynk]http://youtu.be/vlmxZfKAynk[/video]


That knuckle duster is PIMP!


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLEFzqKznYk&feature=player_embedded the original


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Fukkin Europe and it's prices.

So my mate  ended up getting a tent and ordered it from the UK. Grow shops and online grow shops in NL and Europe are a freakin rip off. Got this one for 200 euro including postage which was £20. Cheapest I could find over here was like 300 euro plus. Really impressed with this compared to the Dark Room tents I have (pieces of shit that they are!) Anyway, they are on amazon (I think there was 4 left, logielabs tents, or something like that, £160 bar (free delivery in UK). You get 200mm exhausts/inlets (4 of them), plus smaller 100mm inlets for wiring, etc. Plus plenty vents around the bottom if required. It's also nice heavy duty material and absolutely no light leaks whatsoever. All the rods are steel with coating and seem very solid as well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeh I do to vrry trusted pals


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeh I do to vrry trusted pals


what you do to very trusted pals m8 ? u lost me ...


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Fukkin Europe and it's prices.
> 
> So my mate  ended up getting a tent and ordered it from the UK. Grow shops and online grow shops in NL and Europe are a freakin rip off. Got this one for 200 euro including postage which was £20. Cheapest I could find over here was like 300 euro plus. Really impressed with this compared to the Dark Room tents I have (pieces of shit that they are!) Anyway, they are on amazon (I think there was 4 left, logielabs tents, or something like that, £160 bar (free delivery in UK). You get 200mm exhausts/inlets (4 of them), plus smaller 100mm inlets for wiring, etc. Plus plenty vents around the bottom if required. It's also nice heavy duty material and absolutely no light leaks whatsoever. All the rods are steel with coating and seem very solid as well.


nice lookin plant D wat u runnin in there?


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

They are "Dog". Got a mixed mh/hps running but when the flowering is on I'll (sorry, he'll) just use 2 600hps's


indikat said:


> nice lookin plant D wat u runnin in there?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sum1 asked if they do buisness on tik


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sum1 asked if they do buisness on tik


oh , yes , same here, but if they fuck me about just once then its a no no !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

i planted this wisteria 16 year ago , cut it back by half last year & its still thriving, loads of hanging flowers that smell so sweet, good for masking any unwanted odors., had heavy rain last few weeks & they smashed the flowers to bits !.. the big purple flowers are clematis.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yup indedd

Goinh
G ro hotel for a night in scarborough so if they got wifi il be aboht if not il catch u alm layrtz


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yup indedd
> 
> Goinh
> G ro hotel for a night in scarborough so if they got wifi il be aboht if not il catch u alm layrtz


filthy stop out !


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 2707642i planted this wisteria 16 year ago , cut it back by half last year & its still thriving, loads of hanging flowers that smell so sweet, good for masking any unwanted odors., had heavy rain last few weeks & they smashed the flowers to bits !


is that the famous shed baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> is that the famous shed baz?


haha yes Indi,my little temple


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

there's years & years of soil from past grows on there , probably why the wisteria does so well lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2013)

nice kennel there D!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 21, 2013)

all good then?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

im just an old rocker at heart...ahhhhh [video=youtube_share;5V7JKYaYeuM]http://youtu.be/5V7JKYaYeuM[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

one of my favs whilst chillin..reminds me of when i was 13 and just found weed ....[video=youtube_share;OnlTrq6wLf0]http://youtu.be/OnlTrq6wLf0[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

and not forgeting this... so true about were the fuck have 10 years gone ! , 25 in my case ....quite a depressing tune i think

[video=youtube_share;ntm1YfehK7U]http://youtu.be/ntm1YfehK7U[/video]


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

a trip down memory lane fer me, have to admit to not really appreciating rocknroll but I have spent some time in the 80s in the east smoking opium an thai sticks an listening to a midnight toker ? a few times but pink Floyd oh yes I was that age wen they were releasing their albums..stayed wiv me thru the bad times...comfortably numb is the best song about b evr wrote not really rocknroll tho jus timeless


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

india is a trip, very good place to wander around stoned off your tits, try an catch a smoke wiv these guys...the following vid doesn't mention that the standing Babas are devotees of Shiva and he is the god of Ganja....cut a long story short these guys smoke chillums of hash continuously and always have the best shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNldEwztn7o


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Racjd5A8IDg]http://youtu.be/Racjd5A8IDg[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> india is a trip, very good place to wander around stoned off your tits, try an catch a smoke wiv these guys...the following vid doesn't mention that the standing Babas are devotees of Shiva and he is the god of Ganja....cut a long story short these guys smoke chillums of hash continuously and always have the best shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNldEwztn7o


Where do I sign up to become a standing babas ?, I would give em a run 4 there money !, nearly smoked an ounce of some good shiz I had, in 3 days !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> india is a trip, very good place to wander around stoned off your tits, try an catch a smoke wiv these guys...the following vid doesn't mention that the standing Babas are devotees of Shiva and he is the god of Ganja....cut a long story short these guys smoke chillums of hash continuously and always have the best shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNldEwztn7o


Smoking the best hash and can't even sit to enjoy it, te fuck with that, think I'd trip one up so he lands on his ass lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

7 mins or so in. fucking creased... hoot hoot!! anyone for an ice cream???


----------



## indikat (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Where do I sign up to become a standing babas ?, I would give em a run 4 there money !, nearly smoked an ounce of some good shiz I had, in 3 days !


ha ha don't worry m8 got some dryin...good pace Baz love to have a smoke wiv someone who does an ounce in 3 days...good smoking...


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 7 mins or so in. fucking creased... hoot hoot!! anyone for an ice cream???


Lol, what u up 2 Dr ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry , what's up Doc ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha don't worry m8 got some dryin...good pace Baz love to have a smoke wiv someone who does an ounce in 3 days...good smoking...


I've been tokin every waking moment , my bong is black , my chest is tight , & I've still got a bit o cheesequake left for tonight ! Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

Jus got the new tent set up delivered and set up. the daft cunts have sent me a 125mm carbon filter with the 100mm fan set grrrrrrrr..
Any tips on cooling a tent without a cool tube? Jus set it up and it's 35 degrees with the light on


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Jus got the new tent set up delivered and set up. the daft cunts have sent me a 125mm carbon filter with the 100mm fan set grrrrrrrr..
> Any tips on cooling a tent without a cool tube? Jus set it up and it's 35 degrees with the light on


Place you're carbon filter near hood, extract outside, bring in fresh air, fan 24/7= good airflow , my shed is metal, 600w , temps max at 27.5


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Jus got the new tent set up delivered and set up. the daft cunts have sent me a 125mm carbon filter with the 100mm fan set grrrrrrrr..
> Any tips on cooling a tent without a cool tube? Jus set it up and it's 35 degrees with the light on


Maybe need a bigger fan m8, also duct the extracted air to another room rather than the room the tents in


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Place you're carbon filter near hood, extract outside, bring in fresh air, fan 24/7= good airflow , my shed is metal, 600w , temps max at 27.5


I've got the fan running 24/7. Think ill drop the filter and fan to the same hight as the hood see if that helps. I've not strapped the venting to the extractor as they sent the wrong size jubilee clips to :/ so that will be raising temps aswell


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

I've also got a little 6'' fan blowing across bulb directing the air to filter , witch is level with the bulb m8, hope it helps a little.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 21, 2013)

had me tea........im happy.......watered me girls......they happy........missis can wait.....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 21, 2013)

my hybrid gonna bee purple voodoo/ak47


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 21, 2013)

dang mates got no ak....hmm on attitude seeds u got fems...... reg ......and pic a mix??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've also got a little 6'' fan blowing across bulb directing the air to filter , witch is level with the bulb m8, hope it helps a little.


Yeah mate think ill do that aswell. I've got a tower fan and a 6" clip on fan so ill clip the 6" at the height of the bulb


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

Every one nice & stoned tonight ?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Every one nice & stoned tonight ?


ALWAYS buddy, absolutely always!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Sorry , what's up Doc ?


that video I posted, there's a guy honking on a bicycle horn and loadsa kids run up to him and swap him weed plants for his ice cream. cunt must make a killing. it tickled me.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

I feel like billy no mates here.....talking to myself.....but smoking some kindly gifted and beautifully grown and manicured psychosis along with some gumby hash from the same source!!! tyvm my man, very nice!!! so im fucked so who cares, ill keep typing to myself!!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I feel like billy no mates here.....talking to myself.....but smoking some kindly gifted and beautifully grown and manicured psychosis along with some gumby hash from the same source!!! tyvm my man, very nice!!! so im fucked so who cares, ill keep typing to myself!!!!!


Haha, I'm here lurking m8 ! , never tried psychosis , but this bubble more than suffice's !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

yo baz, thought everyone gone out on the piss or summin and was here by me lonesome... aw!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

Aye I'm still here... Creepin lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm fucked, slightly


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2013)

whats cracking bitches? what we all up 2 tonight?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2013)

so ive been gifted a carbon filter off a fellow grower friend and i was wondering if anyone on here had any old 6" fans they not using that i cud buy cheap or am i better just going on ebay?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so ive been gifted a carbon filter off a fellow grower friend and i was wondering if anyone on here had any old 6" fans they not using that i cud buy cheap or am i better just going on ebay?


better of going to ebay mate, they're inexpensive and should be changed every 3 or 4 grows anyway so any second hand one would have already had at least 3 grows I woulda thought.... just my 2 pence worth mate, hope it helps.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 2708316View attachment 2708319View attachment 2708321View attachment 2708323View attachment 2708324View attachment 2708317View attachment 2708320View attachment 2708322View attachment 2708318View attachment 2708320 a lil first time scrog effort porn hahahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 21, 2013)

my dragons lol............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking good them doc. I was gonna do a 1 plant scrog but I fucked it off in the end.
Was thing in of giving it a proper go on my next run.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2013)

im buying this on thursday for my new 6 plant setup what u think looks pretty good for £55 inc postage

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-In-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110874844090?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19d0a7dbba


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my dragons lol............View attachment 2708381


Lovin the dragons m8, would show u mine , but she's in work now &#128540;


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2013)

Morning gardeners , wish this rain would fuck off , it's not doing any good to my humidity situation !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2013)

Get up !. You lazy bstards !


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

Deep Blue F4


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Get up !. You lazy bstards !


anyone else watching the lions??


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2013)

Morning people


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

making charas...this is why it is stronger than maroc...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfyHdgoDqgQ


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> making charas...this is why it is stronger than maroc...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfyHdgoDqgQ



You ever used the dry ice method indi?


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> You ever used the dry ice method indi?


not yt mg but wud love to give it a go , the yields look monster an I no I waste a lot of the lower grade makin bubble....but commercially if u got big amounts o trim then dryice would be the way forward, still rec the 70um bubble is hard to beat...would u like to try some mg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> not yt mg but wud love to give it a go , the yields look monster an I no I waste a lot of the lower grade makin bubble....but commercially if u got big amounts o trim then dryice would be the way forward, still rec the 70um bubble is hard to beat...would u like to try some mg?


Ive been watching a few vids on the dry ice, looks fucking good! Been looking up and there dosent sem to be anywer around me tht does it, I'd have to order it online, think it'll cost about 35 quid to order it but I think it'd be worth it, it looks so simple and don't take long at all, good for a lazy cunt like mesel lol. How'd u make urs then m8? I've got some bubble bags somewhere


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

Tip top, if you see this you got mail


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

plastic knicker washer into which goes filtered dechlorinated water....Chlorine fuks with hash....half of which is frozen, let mix come down to a least 4 c add fresh frozen or dried trim into a net bag leave to soak for 15 mins...important step as it eliminates any green tinge to hash...put on a wash cycle for 15 mins, strain through a 220um bag then a 70 um bag discard the 220 debris and the liquid keep the sand coloured slug of pure trichomes and dry on a piece of good quality writing paper in the fridge for a few hours then transfer to cold glass jar an dry in fridge...this gives u sand colour and texture...when fully dried keep in fridge or leave out if you want that darker waxy effect....imo heat oxygen and light are the enemies of potent hash which is why I keep it in the fridge


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

oh yeah I timed the last one and it was all done and tidied up in 30 mins with the machine doin the work while I had a smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> plastic knicker washer into which goes filtered dechlorinated water....Chlorine fuks with hash....half of which is frozen, let mix come down to a least 4 c add fresh frozen or dried trim into a net bag leave to soak for 15 mins...important step as it eliminates any green tinge to hash...put on a wash cycle for 15 mins, strain through a 220um bag then a 70 um bag discard the 220 debris and the liquid keep the sand coloured slug of pure trichomes and dry on a piece of good quality writing paper in the fridge for a few hours then transfer to cold glass jar an dry in fridge...this gives u sand colour and texture...when fully dried keep in fridge or leave out if you want that darker waxy effect....imo heat oxygen and light are the enemies of potent hash which is why I keep it in the fridge


Plastic knicker washer lol, wtf is one of those? I've a few bags of dried then frozen trim and every fucking day I'm thinkin of something different to do with it lol. Never thot of keepin it in the fridge, it'd take longer to dry in the fridge wouldn't it?


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Plastic knicker washer lol, wtf is one of those? I've a few bags of dried then frozen trim and every fucking day I'm thinkin of something different to do with it lol. Never thot of keepin it in the fridge, it'd take longer to dry in the fridge wouldn't it?


they are cheap pos called bubbleators and are sold wiv the bags but way overpriced


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

drying in tha fridge is impoyant if u want to dry it out completely ....if u dry it at room temp it will form a hash with a high moisture content and quicker degradation as it will wax up to sticky if warm. This run I had two grades as the kief settled so I made the lower into a hygienic charas wiv pressing cellophane and hot water then sterilized my hands wiv dilute H2o2 dried them completely and rolled a shiny slug of squidgy black, also mg the fridge has a low humidity specially if its jus got beer in it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> drying in tha fridge is impoyant if u want to dry it out completely ....if u dry it at room temp it will form a hash with a high moisture content and quicker degradation as it will wax up to sticky if warm. This run I had two grades as the kief settled so I made the lower into a hygienic charas wiv pressing cellophane and hot water then sterilized my hands wiv dilute H2o2 dried them completely and rolled a shiny slug of squidgy black, also mg the fridge has a low humidity specially if its jus got beer in it


Aye some of the bubble hash I've made it seems to take months for it to dry out properly in the inside, it always stays a little damp inside, must stick it in the fridge next time and see. Them bubbleators look good but way overpriced


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2013)

Indi , u got mail my friend


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 22, 2013)

Jus ran out of the BBC I got of a mate and had to buy a 20 bag... It weighs 1.4 and smells like wet grass and cat piss :/ some people really do take the piss!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

Easy sae its under the fairys arm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae its under the fairys arm


the light to garybhoy or the other thing to me? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol yours mate Gary's will be Monday morning  just a quickie what's the original jack herer strain I'm lookin for the missis I need a good strain for headaches any reccomendations?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol yours mate Gary's will be Monday morning  just a quickie what's the original jack herer strain I'm lookin for the missis I need a good strain for headaches any reccomendations?


Sannies is the/close to the original if i remember rightly, also Kali Mist is quite reccommended for womens achwes n pains/menstrual crapms etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeh man seen that Cali mist Ice did that last I think but its just for headaches I'm after she gets em all the time son need a good strain for her lol . Lollipopped all the bitches today gonna flip em 2morra then gonna give em another trim a week into flower they lookin really nice  . I've never been this brutal to em before let's hope it pays off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man seen that Cali mist Ice did that last I think but its just for headaches I'm after she gets em all the time son need a good strain for her lol . Lollipopped all the bitches today gonna flip em 2morra then gonna give em another trim a week into flower they lookin really nice  . I've never been this brutal to em before let's hope it pays off


give em another week veg or 5 days, after u lollipop em, a good strain? g13 pe, bangin yeilder and hardey as fuk, with couch lock, ask rimmier he had half of me last time, best quater e ever had!

bak from me night away fucking wankered!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2013)

so went to the seaside for a night and day, went yesterday afternoon came bak this eveniong, im propper fucked!
anyways below is my room/well aprtemnt,, 5 start hotel eitherway! coz yeh, thats just how i roll!



heres sum shots from the cliffs, did a panoramic too,, not bad notbad.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 22, 2013)

Where ya go ice? looks a nice little spot.
Jus dropped the PE seeds in dirt this morning can't wait to have a smoke of it... Got a little while tho lol. How many weeks of flowering did u let ur's run for mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Where ya go ice? looks a nice little spot.
> Jus dropped the PE seeds in dirt this morning can't wait to have a smoke of it... Got a little while tho lol. How many weeks of flowering did u let ur's run for mate?


8.5 weeks matey, they love being lollipoped, so stipe em down halfway thru veg, i left the main cola and the 4 main branches, and got 3+ of each one doing 8 under 600 dualspec and 250 red spec sonT

oh yeh and scarborough


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

that's a good yield ice at 672 g or 0.8g per watt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> give em another week veg or 5 days, after u lollipop em, a good strain? g13 pe, bangin yeilder and hardey as fuk, with couch lock, ask rimmier he had half of me last time, best quater e ever had!
> 
> bak from me night away fucking wankered!


Right i know ur suppose to do it a week before but I been too busy man day rekon it'll affect the flowers or sum thin if i flip 2morra? I really can't be arsed to give em another week I got me heart set on it lmao so is the pe good for headaches n shit do yano?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 8.5 weeks matey, they love being lollipoped, so stipe em down halfway thru veg, i left the main cola and the 4 main branches, and got 3+ of each one doing 8 under 600 dualspec and 250 red spec sonT
> 
> oh yeh and scarborough


Yeah defo gonna go for the lollipop. Gonna let em veg for 5 weeks under the duel spec and gonna get a Son t to flower them. Think I shud get a half decent return on them only doing 4 under a 600 so fingers crossed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

I've just got those Philips master son T bulbs a 600 for flower and 250 for veg not switched the 600 yet though gonna wait for confirmation on the flip lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> that's a good yield ice at 672 g or 0.8g per watt


 yeh i think the total was around the 32.3 mark or summet cant remeber now, coz i found a few jars ful a few weeks after io sold out but yeh so anwyays
4 under a 600? u should get 15 easy no?

bizzle leave em a few days then just dont strip then flip, ur using a MH so petter for veg so leave em 2 das stop being so fucking impatient, how busy can u be? ur like 13 yrs old.

the pe good for headaches? shit puts u out mate, so yeh vvery good lolz,, its more of a couch lock that gets u "hhigh"

oww got bak to the last of us on me door mat with cod world at was and cartle jurez thingy,, yeehaa


----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah defo gonna go for the lollipop. Gonna let em veg for 5 weeks under the duel spec and gonna get a Son t to flower them. Think I shud get a half decent return on them only doing 4 under a 600 so fingers crossed.


spoons if u wanna go for yield wiv 4 under a 6 then aim for 600 g, I am not going for speed but yield so this is wat I would do in a 4x4? tent...veg until the 5 node then hard top for 4 main colas by topping above the second, veg til desired veg height then pinch out tops to produce many heads and restrict height, then hard lollipop so she just looks like 4 sticks amd topdress...u now have a grow zone and in vigorous indica doms this works a treat ffs not wiv sat doms u will hate me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2013)

u do know that u dont really get much more of 4 colas than 2 right? but if u strp the bottom u would get the yeild u removed plus more.

also its about light coverage, like my OP is in the midle of a room but i got shit hanging so the ligt dont go everyware, kep it as enclosed as ye cam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## indikat (Jun 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u do know that u dont really get much more of 4 colas than 2 right? but if u strp the bottom u would get the yeild u removed plus more.
> 
> also its about light coverage, like my OP is in the midle of a room but i got shit hanging so the ligt dont go everyware, kep it as enclosed as ye cam


I Love to gow colas but it is more commercial to grow crowns an max out the high lux grow zone, colas need side lighting to do them justice ime


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> spoons if u wanna go for yield wiv 4 under a 6 then aim for 600 g, I am not going for speed but yield so this is wat I would do in a 4x4? tent...veg until the 5 node then hard top for 4 main colas by topping above the second, veg til desired veg height then pinch out tops to produce many heads and restrict height, then hard lollipop so she just looks like 4 sticks amd topdress...u now have a grow zone and in vigorous indica doms this works a treat ffs not wiv sat doms u will hate me


No mate it's a 0.8x0.8x1.6 so kinda restricted on space. I think the PE is a bit more satvia dominant... I think.
Usually I would top the shit out of em but jus takin ices advice as he's jus ran it (u better be right ice! Lol).
I wanna make some kind of hash out of the trim, usually give it away but hearing every 1 talkin about hash lately is makin me wanna give it a go lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2013)

i can only say shit on my experiance, ran it 4 times now including my currant 25 pot OP, so 3x ive run it to the end, like i say if ur unsure strip half leave the otehr half, ther happy bunnys


----------



## Super Subliminal (Jun 22, 2013)

Brothers, urgent, anyone know of a grow shop in London open on a Sunday???


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2709513View attachment 2709513View attachment 2709520


What size tent u got shawny?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone else do business on tick...scarey shit someyimes talk about keepin sharp...beats the crossword..moggs?


the trial of my fuckin life it really is , paperwork outstanding to date is 3.5k


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What size tent u got shawny?


I've got 2 mate a 1.2 x1.2 and a 90x90


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 22, 2013)

Super Subliminal said:


> Brothers, urgent, anyone know of a grow shop in London open on a Sunday???


Dunno bout down south but most hydro shops are shut up north. Only shop I kno that opens 7 days is basement lighting.
Try askin some of the fairys tho mate they mite kno of 1 lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> they are cheap pos called bubbleators and are sold wiv the bags but way overpriced



i brought one of these 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/washing-machine-caravan-camping-/160971411442?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item257aa4cff2

alot cheaper


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the trial of my fuckin life it really is , paperwork outstanding to date is 3.5k


Heres that auto cheese candy moggs that I thot wasn't goin to auto flower, ain't looking too bad I reckon


----------



## moggggys (Jun 22, 2013)

cool , micro pheno its not lol , nice and bushy


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2013)

moggggys said:


> cool , micro pheno its not lol , nice and bushy


Nice shape I think, if they wer all like that. U said u ain't had a good cheese auto yet moggs, suppose it all depends what it smokes like


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 22, 2013)

doin barneys blue cheese atm


Mastergrow said:


> Nice shape I think, if they wer all like that. U said u ain't had a good cheese auto yet moggs, suppose it all depends what it smokes like


----------



## moggggys (Jun 22, 2013)

yep , had mold issues on a couple , had some fuckin huge monsters that were complete odditys in that the branches were 4 foot with just a couple of bud sites and 0.5 or less buds on it !!!!! , had germing issues and plants that were just poor all around , as of yet ive not had a single plant that i can call cheese comparable for smoke or yield and thats the problem , the maths dont work on them ( i dont trust them outdoors at all ) , take a cheese clone , 1 week later its rooted , 2 more weeks and its a happy little bush , into 12/12 and your sniffing around a couple oz , this means in a shorter time than the auto`s done you have bud and more of it , with cheese its one of the few that i tend not to recommend at all , some people have got lucky and been more than happy but sadly not my day im afraid , most others id happily recommend with just a few exceptions such as auto assassin or errrrr a diesel ( hbd rings a bell ) that were 100% mutant 

started some more autos off today ( as you do ) , ive fucked the timing up a bit but not the end of the world , the present lot are going to be around for just a couple more weeks although the sweet105 are dieing back so need to come down soon , i could have chopped them this week at any point , a june chop in the uk is rather impressive even if i say so myself


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 22, 2013)

my cheese atm...


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i brought one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/washing-machine-caravan-camping-/160971411442?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item257aa4cff2
> 
> alot cheaper


That looks fantastic. I often read about yanks buying top loading washing machines just for hash and while i wish I could do that, I think wtf, that's a lot of trim! That looks ideal!

Works done for the evening  few cans of cover and some how I met your mother, then gotta be up at 8 to get back to work. Sundays are generally a doddle thuog. Other then scallops and fish, my days job is generally putting roast potatoes on a plate and dishing out the sauces  fucm ,nlws why the other staff complain about Sundays, granted its minimum wage, but I'm being paid to do less the a McDonalds employee


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

Growell, 

http://www.growell.co.uk/london.html

There's one in wembley too



Super Subliminal said:


> Brothers, urgent, anyone know of a grow shop in London open on a Sunday???


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

The thing I don't understand about that show is why does ted turn into Bob Saget in the end lol

You got mail



tip top toker said:


> That looks fantastic. I often read about yanks buying top loading washing machines just for hash and while i wish I could do that, I think wtf, that's a lot of trim! That looks ideal!
> 
> Works done for the evening  few cans of cover and some how I met your mother, then gotta be up at 8 to get back to work. Sundays are generally a doddle thuog. Other then scallops and fish, my days job is generally putting roast potatoes on a plate and dishing out the sauces  fucm ,nlws why the other staff complain about Sundays, granted its minimum wage, but I'm being paid to do less the a McDonalds employee


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2013)

I know nothing of Bob saget  

And was just about to send a reply, but now your here, top man. Will be at work on Monday so fingers crossed its smell proof I greatly look forward to trying both of em, more so the blue Pitt. I like the sound of the dog but tbh, I can't be added growing a strain that is advertised as growing nanners, no matter how good it is. Think I'll use my spare train ticket and get to London next week and smoke it up with the gf  normally I'd just be the antisocial bastard and keep it all to myself  but figure I owe her, after a year of smoking her weed. Can't thank you enough  hugs and kisses


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 22, 2013)

Could this small, unmarked vial that has turned up in the post be from you Moggs?


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

Bob Sagets the narrator, the guy from full house haha

Yeah it's vac sealed up, should be fine.
from what I hear the bx1 of the dog seems to be less nanner prone, I had the original s1's, never saw any bawls, but only did a single bean, guess I got lucky, or just didn't stress her. 

Anyways Time for a feed..



tip top toker said:


> I know nothing of Bob saget
> 
> And was just about to send a reply, but now your here, top man. Will be at work on Monday so fingers crossed its smell proof I greatly look forward to trying both of em, more so the blue Pitt. I like the sound of the dog but tbh, I can't be added growing a strain that is advertised as growing nanners, no matter how good it is. Think I'll use my spare train ticket and get to London next week and smoke it up with the gf  normally I'd just be the antisocial bastard and keep it all to myself  but figure I owe her, after a year of smoking her weed. Can't thank you enough  hugs and kisses


----------



## moggggys (Jun 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Could this small, unmarked vial that has turned up in the post be from you Moggs?


it would 

im discrete if nothing else 

autos fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. Won't grow dog but will happily smoke something half dog. HypocriTTT.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

hows things lads?

i used that dutch masters reverse last time. i did have a few nannas but after a spray they seemed to stop for a week or 2. i only found 2 seeds in the whole batch so it must have worked.

i dont worry about the hermies now. im getting a pack of the dog seeds to sex while the next run is going

ive got all exo this time round. i thought i had another strain too but my mate must have killed it off  
im giving that guarnokanol or whatever its called a go in the one wilma and using ripen for the last 2 weeks in the other to see if theres any difference in the taste


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

i no some1 who used both 2gether for the last few wks on the exo not so long ago mrt, i could deffo taste an improvement to just using the ripen alone.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

nice one mate. the dose is quite high, ill use the 1L bottle for 3 plants just giving the minimum. thats why im only running it in the one system. did he use that till the end along with ripen or give just ripen the last 2 weeks? ive used ripen a while now and think its good stuff.

hows things with you mate? ill get a sample of each off to you to see the differnce when their done. they are about 3 or 4 weeks left now, im not sure if i set my alarm for 7 or 8 weeks lol


----------



## nelbo (Jun 23, 2013)

hi guys im in the north west £250.00 a fookin oz 28 grams of crap any way i need some help i am about to put my first ever grow into flowering 2 plants (bigbud) strain i need to know do i have my fan running when i put the into 36 hours of darkness before 12/12 cycle or just completely isolate them full stop any info will be appreciated


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my cheese atm...View attachment 2709614View attachment 2709616View attachment 2709617



Looks like shits starting to get frosty up in there ) nice strain Barney's blue cheese good yielder from my experience with her


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

nelbo said:


> hi guys im in the north west £250.00 a fookin oz 28 grams of crap any way i need some help i am about to put my first ever grow into flowering 2 plants (bigbud) strain i need to know do i have my fan running when i put the into 36 hours of darkness before 12/12 cycle or just completely isolate them full stop any info will be appreciated


it never hurts to keep the fan on mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> nice one mate. the dose is quite high, ill use the 1L bottle for 3 plants just giving the minimum. thats why im only running it in the one system. did he use that till the end along with ripen or give just ripen the last 2 weeks? ive used ripen a while now and think its good stuff.
> 
> hows things with you mate? ill get a sample of each off to you to see the differnce when their done. they are about 3 or 4 weeks left now, im not sure if i set my alarm for 7 or 8 weeks lol


it was W dragon mrt who used both, he used em both till the end im pretty shore m8 and i smoked a fair chunk of it too, could deffo taste a improvment compared to ripen only.

im alrite m8, same ol shit different day you no how it is, still drinking too much still acting a twat when i do lol nowt rarely changes.

how come you aint been in the thread for ages?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning reprobates


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Pot calling kettle black onnit?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it was W dragon mrt who used both, he used em both till the end im pretty shore m8 and i smoked a fair chunk of it too, could deffo taste a improvment compared to ripen only.
> 
> im alrite m8, same ol shit different day you no how it is, still drinking too much still acting a twat when i do lol nowt rarely changes.
> 
> how come you aint been in the thread for ages?


i tried mailing dragon a day or 2 ago mate. he was after ak47 seeds and i was trying to tell him its back on stock.

ive just been a bit busy with the little one and some decorating. when i have a look on here theres so many pages to get through and a shit load of new people i just give up in the end lol.

i started doing that GSP rushfit thing again too so i havent had much time to go on the computer


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No mate it's a 0.8x0.8x1.6 so kinda restricted on space. I think the PE is a bit more satvia dominant... I think.
> Usually I would top the shit out of em but jus takin ices advice as he's jus ran it (u better be right ice! Lol).
> I wanna make some kind of hash out of the trim, usually give it away but hearing every 1 talkin about hash lately is makin me wanna give it a go lol.


yeah I saw ices pr and it looks banging fer topping, its wen they grow like baubles on the skinny sat s that it don't work


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i tried mailing dragon a day or 2 ago mate. he was after ak47 seeds and i was trying to tell him its back on stock.
> 
> ive just been a bit busy with the little one and some decorating. when i have a look on here theres so many pages to get through and a shit load of new people i just give up in the end lol.
> 
> i started doing that GSP rushfit thing again too so i havent had much time to go on the computer


he aint been online for ages m8 but i still chat with him off the site, ill let him no bout them ak47s hes been after them for ages.

i was thinking GSP rushfit wft is that a job or something? then i clicked mma training saint pierre lol how you getting on with it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

moggggys said:


> it would
> 
> im discrete if nothing else
> 
> autos fella


Nice, I've been eyeing up spots for weeks. lol

What flavour are they? I remember you saying you had a couple.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning lad's.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> he aint been online for ages m8 but i still chat with him off the site, ill let him no bout them ak47s hes been after them for ages.
> 
> i was thinking GSP rushfit wft is that a job or something? then i clicked mma training saint pierre lol how you getting on with it?


its quite good mate. i noticed my fitness improving with it. i missed it out last week tho because my neck was playing up but ill be back on it tomorrow. all you need is 2 dumbells and a spare hour. stuff like that is supposed to be better than just weight training because your body doesnt get used to doing the same thing.

i made a shaker thing to get the thc off my trim last time. i cut the top off 1 of my milkshake tubs and put some thin trousers over it. it worked a treat but the mrs started smoking and shes on my case about shqaking more out. its just leaf dust coming out now but she thinks shes getting a buzz lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning lad's.


morning yorkie. hows that spray stuff your making coming along?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning lad's.


Morning Yorkie, wish this rain would fook off, humidity is a bstard, like living in a rain forest !, got my mold paranoid heed on today, my colas r swelling nicely since adding hesi pk last week, better results than the one dose canna pk run I did last time.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> morning yorkie. hows that spray stuff your making coming along?


If ur after stunted growth and very little bud it looks like it works a treat lol. Maybe yorkie will tell u different, but thats what the pics say imo

any pics on how the exo are doin mrt


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

morning all.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

question......can u use coffee jars to cure?>


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> question......can u use coffee jars to cure?>


They won't be air tight m8 £2.50 for mason jars , asda , tesco ect, job done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes but put paper in the lid thwn screw it on


Mg yeh it looks top bannana yhe tri shit FAIL.... hahaha


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning Yorkie, wish this rain would fook off, humidity is a bstard, like living in a rain forest !, got my mold paranoid heed on today, my colas r swelling nicely since adding hesi pk last week, better results than the one dose canna pk run I did last time.


u thought about addin a bit of uvb wiv reptile lights etc...never worry about mold as never had it runnin uv an I got quite high humidity due to SOB an big smart pots...sposd to help wiv potency accordin to some


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Playing the last of us. Top game an thats just the intro


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

just picked these leafs off plant is this norm in flowering im in week 3?.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> morning yorkie. hows that spray stuff your making coming along?


It's a long process to be honest, when this round is done I'm gonna do a SCROG with Don's 'Dog' or the 'Psychosis' in a side by side control.

I can't really comment until I've used it on a plant that is consistent but I'm still on it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just picked these leafs off plant is this norm in flowering im in week 3?.........View attachment 2710152


That's an N deficiency with a Mag def creeping in too, Calcium wont be far behind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning Yorkie, wish this rain would fook off,


I love it when it rains, my intake comes straight from outside and the air temp is colder so I can whack both bulbs on.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

I add cal mag to my feeds as im doing organic.....hmmmm


The Yorkshireman said:


> That's an N deficiency with a Mag def creeping in too, Calcium wont be far behind.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

so what u suggest?....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's an N deficiency with a Mag def creeping in too, Calcium wont be far behind.


..i was just going to say that , lol...i use plantmagic cal-mag +, im sure Ive said that before .lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

how woluld I sort the n def out?


imcjayt said:


> so what u suggest?....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u suggest?....


Feed more N and Mag.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

what I use.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

n as in grow.........like in veg stage yer?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> u thought about addin a bit of uvb wiv reptile lights etc...never worry about mold as never had it runnin uv an I got quite high humidity due to SOB an big smart pots...sposd to help wiv potency accordin to some


Yes i heard that too Indi, as this is my last run for a while & only a few weeks left ,i cant be arsed ! lol. If i ever grow again ,im sure to experiment more, what i have found over the years is, ive fucked over more grows i can care to remember using potions and adding this & that , rather than just using a good base nute & keeping an eye on the plants needs, & leting them get on with it . Over loving them is a bstard .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what I use.....View attachment 2710156


Calcium and Magnesium separate, good lad. 

And what do you use as your base nute's, where does your N-P-K come from?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

im using organic bioblizz grow, bloom and topmax


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

...........


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

I was just about to feed ive mixed up my ususal but don't want to feed if ive got to add something alse....and its fbukin sunday shops shut lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I was just about to feed ive mixed up my ususal but don't want to feed if ive got to add something alse....and its fbukin sunday shops shut lol


always open on a sunday if theres one near you.... http://www.3ch.co.uk/


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

no im miles away.....so what u rec buy some n and add it to my mix.....don't think the organic bioblizz cutting it.....


Saerimmner said:


> always open on a sunday if theres one near you.... http://www.3ch.co.uk/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I was just about to feed ive mixed up my ususal but don't want to feed if ive got to add something alse....and its fbukin sunday shops shut lol


So just add an extra dose of Grow and Mag to what you have mixed and go from there, see how they take to that until next water.

You might have to feed extra for a couple of watering's depending on how they go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no im miles away.....so what u rec buy some n and add it to my mix.....don't think the organic bioblizz cutting it.....


Canna Nitrogen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-N-20-NITROGEN-1-LITRE-/221223113553?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item3381ecd351


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

owwwww just phoned shop they open till 5 what a beaut..............off to get some nitrooooooooo.....cheers guys....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no im miles away.....so what u rec buy some n and add it to my mix.....don't think the organic bioblizz cutting it.....


lol I wouldnt ask me mate I simply use a £1 bottle of tomato food from the pound shop on my girls when im growing n nver have any of these problems lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2013)

Something to wake you lot up lol, n im bored

[video=youtube;x93Jz0ptXwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x93Jz0ptXwc[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

A few shots from this morning while they were out for watering.

'Two Toke Killer' @ Day 46 - 12/12.

Smaller one.




Bigger one.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If ur after stunted growth and very little bud it looks like it works a treat lol. Maybe yorkie will tell u different, but thats what the pics say imo
> 
> any pics on how the exo are doin mrt


ill take a few when the lights are about to come on. ill probably get them on here about 5:30 to 6ish. i got those scrog screens we talked about a while ago too


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a long process to be honest, when this round is done I'm gonna do a SCROG with Don's 'Dog' or the 'Psychosis' in a side by side control.
> 
> I can't really comment until I've used it on a plant that is consistent but I'm still on it.


good luck with it mate. im looking to try it when you finish. im foliar feeding canna boost at the mo. its a lot cheeper than putting it in the rez lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u suggest?....


if your PH is off the plants wont take it in. not sure if anyone else has said this


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2013)

Something cool to watch with a J .. [video=youtube;Sv3xVOs7_No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv3xVOs7_No[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ill take a few when the lights are about to come on. ill probably get them on here about 5:30 to 6ish. i got those scrog screens we talked about a while ago too


I ain't been havin a lotta luck with the exo in my wilmas, aye there growin ok but nothing like the results of the psychosis, even the blueberry are looking much better, my exo always seem to lag behind the rest, think this might be my last run with it, goina take a few clones of it just incase I change my mind at harvest


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't been havin a lotta luck with the exo in my wilmas, aye there growin ok but nothing like the results of the psychosis, even the blueberry are looking much better, my exo always seem to lag behind the rest, think this might be my last run with it, goina take a few clones of it just incase I change my mind at harvest


i found they vegged quite slow but i put that down to PH problems due to re-using my pebbles. i was checking it every few days and its gone down to 4.6 some times. im checking every day now so i shouldnt have any more problems. i should know in the next week if they are going to fatten up, i think its the start of week 5 now

im thinking of running a big mix next time. 6 or 7 different strains


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Something cool to watch with a J .. [video=youtube;Sv3xVOs7_No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv3xVOs7_No[/video]


i enjoyed that , tidy m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> if your PH is off the plants wont take it in. not sure if anyone else has said this


good point , well put, ...& no, they haven't.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> its quite good mate. i noticed my fitness improving with it. i missed it out last week tho because my neck was playing up but ill be back on it tomorrow. all you need is 2 dumbells and a spare hour. stuff like that is supposed to be better than just weight training because your body doesnt get used to doing the same thing.
> 
> i made a shaker thing to get the thc off my trim last time. i cut the top off 1 of my milkshake tubs and put some thin trousers over it. it worked a treat but the mrs started smoking and shes on my case about shqaking more out. its just leaf dust coming out now but she thinks shes getting a buzz lol


i thought maybe you had stopped mrt, i member u saying bout poss giving it up a while ago, now the mrs is smoking too your need a bumper harvest lol

for quick easy kief them car sunscreen thingys are good, my dad gave me a load of trim last week i musta got 7-10g of fairly clean kief just using that, always mean to make sumthing abit better or at least buy some bags but never do, saying that i did upgrade and stick 2 of them car screen thingys 2gether lol

this mma training then you doing that at home m8?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i thought maybe you had stopped mrt, i member u saying bout poss giving it up a while ago, now the mrs is smoking too your need a bumper harvest lol
> 
> for quick easy kief them car sunscreen thingys are good, my dad gave me a load of trim last week i musta got 7-10g of fairly clean kief just using that, always mean to make sumthing abit better or at least buy some bags but never do, saying that i did upgrade and stick 2 of them car screen thingys 2gether lol
> 
> this mma training then you doing that at home m8?


i did stop for a few weeks at xmas but i talked her into letting me start back up. shes worse than me now mate. i had some stuff off a mate a few weeks ago and tried to ration it but she kept asking me to roll 1.

im the same mate, i always say im getting bubble bags but never do. the only thing i done was get some of that iso but that was too sticky for me lol.
heres my shaker, it works quite well
View attachment 2710272

yeah mate, i do that rushfit in the bedroom. you dont need too much room, aslong as you have enough room to do a press up you should be ok


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

heres a link if you fancy it mate
http://kickassproxy.info/georges-st-pierre-rushfit-workout-program-t5761456.html


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

I always have my ph 6.3..............just got some of this....


bazoomer said:


> good point , well put, ...& no, they haven't.


----------



## nelbo (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> it never hurts to keep the fan on mate


cheers mrt1980 thanks for that both fans or just the out take also how long should i keep them on the 12/12 cycle any information you can give will be respected as i am a total newbie and kind of learning as i go


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I always have my ph 6.3



PH should be 5.8 for hydro/coco and 6.5 for soil.


Good luck with that Hydrogen Peroxide mate, you do know it kills organic matter right?


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PH should be 5.8 for hydro/coco and 6.5 for soil.
> 
> 
> Good luck with that Hydrogen Peroxide mate, you do know it kills organic matter right?


a little bit...tiny...can be a very good thing indeed H2O2, it does kill some of the beneficial micro-organisms who then spew their nutrients into the surroundings which the plants absorb, makes the enviro a cunt for unhelpful fuks who hate reactive oxygen species ROS such as h2o2 who also die givin up their nutes, also causes an oxidation reaction in which the byproduct is PURE OXYGEN not the same as aerating the water so the roots benefit too strong an ther fuked.....as to how much to use ...good luck wiv that


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

dunno its what the bloke told me to use in shop............


indikat said:


> a little bit...tiny...can be a very good thing indeed H2O2, it does kill some of the beneficial micro-organisms who then spew their nutrients into the surroundings which the plants absorb, makes the enviro a cunt for unhelpful fuks who hate reactive oxygen species ROS such as h2o2 who also die givin up their nutes, also causes an oxidation reaction in which the byproduct is PURE OXYGEN not the same as aerating the water so the roots benefit too strong an ther fuked.....as to how much to use ...good luck wiv that


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

just c how it goes anyways..............


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

so has the bloke gave me wrong thing?.....as I wanted to add n to my grow......


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

nelbo said:


> cheers mrt1980 thanks for that both fans or just the out take also how long should i keep them on the 12/12 cycle any information you can give will be respected as i am a total newbie and kind of learning as i go


i never knock any of my fans off mate. and it depends on the strain. 9 weeks is usually a good time for most indica seeds strains but if it sativa your looking more along the 12 week mark


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so has the bloke gave me wrong thing?.....as I wanted to add n to my grow......


you can pick up organic up and down on ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-ORGANIC-PH-DOWN-1L-/190846261153?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2c6f52d7a1

i use liquid silicone for PH up http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Growth-Technology-Liquid-Silicon-1-Litre-1l-Plant-Strengthener-Healthy-pH-Up-/280874761939?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item416570bed3


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

ahh ive already got my up and down I was havin a nitrogen prob.....so went to shop and that's what he gave me........


mrt1980 said:


> you can pick up organic up and down on ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-ORGANIC-PH-DOWN-1L-/190846261153?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2c6f52d7a1
> 
> i use liquid silicone for PH up http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Growth-Technology-Liquid-Silicon-1-Litre-1l-Plant-Strengthener-Healthy-pH-Up-/280874761939?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item416570bed3


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

plants have been fine until 3 week of flower.....


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> plants have been fine until 3 week of flower.....


they usually are...nows the time to watch and feed...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

well I ususally do 3,,,5l tubs mix 1 ml gro to 5l 2 ml bloom and 1 ml topmax.......and add cal/mag.....and ive just added 2.5ml that h2o2o2o2o2o2o2o bollox just got......do u rec next feed up the gro for the nitro?


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I ususally do 3,,,5l tubs mix 1 ml gro to 5l 2 ml bloom and 1 ml topmax.......and add cal/mag.....and ive just added 2.5ml that h2o2o2o2o2o2o2o bollox just got......do u rec next feed up the gro for the nitro?


you must be in allmix and following their guide....if u look at the guide for lightmix they rec upto 4 x the amount of grow...so wen ur N is exhausted from the soil...its is cos ur pots at 5 l are on the small side for flower most here use 11 or more I use 28l and 50l an still get n hungry plants in stretch...so u need to up the amount of Grow quite a bit


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

and the bio-bizz grow if your using the new bottles has half the N it use to have, crafty fuckers.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> they usually are...nows the time to watch and feed...


just up your base nutes. at week 3 im usually giving them 4ml per L of canna A&B and 1ml per L of canna cacium and magnesium

what was that talk earlier about uvb lights and mould? does it increase your chances of getting budd rot if you put the uv lights in? i want to get a set soon, i just keep finding something else to spend my cash on lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> just up your base nutes. at week 3 im usually giving them 4ml per L of canna A&B and 1ml per L of canna cacium and magnesium
> 
> what was that talk earlier about uvb lights and mould? does it increase your chances of getting budd rot if you put the uv lights in? i want to get a set soon, i just keep finding something else to spend my cash on lol


yeah man the mold doesn't like growing in uvb so uvb decreases your chances of bud rot


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

ok guys ill give it a go..........next feed


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer I suppose them charts are a load of bollox bloke must of been stoned him self when making them...............


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

next gro im gonna use dutch pro


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I suppose them charts are a load of bollox bloke must of been stoned him self when making them...............


no that bio-bizz chart can work, i personally dont use it cause its expensive to feed them the whole bio-bizz range, but it deffo works my mum in law near 60 likes to have a grow well she use to, last clones i gave her a while ago now but was 3 pyschosis and 1 livers she pulled 24oz from the 4 under a single 600hps using nowt but the chart but stuck to it to a tea, she would also water every single day not huge amounts but every day all the same another thing many will tell you is a no-no in soil.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

I've just had a cornet with devon double clotted cream strawberry Ice creame & vanilla Choc cones, . . . It was like going to heaven on a cloud of tits ! . Thinking about nailing my feet down b4 rushing off & purchasing 2g of wet stalk for £25 .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've just had a cornet with devon double clotted cream strawberry Ice creame & vanilla Choc cones, . . . It was like going to heaven on a cloud of tits ! . Thinking about nailing my feet down b4 rushing off & purchasing 2g of wet stalk for £25 .


you do make me lol baz, what was that post i read earlier that this is your last grow for the foreseeable future? how the fek u gonna survive m8 on £25 for 2g of shite etc. 

whats it to do with the new job?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man the mold doesn't like growing in uvb so uvb decreases your chances of bud rot


oh right, thats good to hear. i thought it was the other way round when i first read it lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've just had a cornet with devon double clotted cream strawberry Ice creame & vanilla Choc cones, . . . It was like going to heaven on a cloud of tits ! . Thinking about nailing my feet down b4 rushing off & purchasing 2g of wet stalk for £25 .


go on Baz visit that scumbag buy the shot and giv us a smoke report


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you do make me lol baz, what was that post i read earlier that this is your last grow for the foreseeable future? how the fek u gonna survive m8 on £25 for 2g of shite etc.
> 
> whats it to do with the new job?


good , we all need to laugh more mate !, Yes giving up after this one , Mrs wants me to stop badly, had to persuade her over last 15 years of growing its all good, & twat next door started growing in his shed , no filter etc , hes a walking fucking liability & a BIG mouth cunt! , get himself busted quick as a flash , & whats the first thing they say when there in his garden & see my shed ?, ''think we better take a look in there as well fellas '', fuck that. hoping to get some help off the good fellas around & about i suppose m8


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> go on Baz visit that scumbag buy the shot and giv us a smoke report


after what ive just been smoking , it would brake my heart Indi ! lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no that bio-bizz chart can work, i personally dont use it cause its expensive to feed them the whole bio-bizz range, but it deffo works my mum in law near 60 likes to have a grow well she use to, last clones i gave her a while ago now but was 3 pyschosis and 1 livers she pulled 24oz from the 4 under a single 600hps using nowt but the chart but stuck to it to a tea, she would also water every single day not huge amounts but every day all the same another thing many will tell you is a no-no in soil.


I've yet to buy my nutes for the grow I've started. Was thinking of trying the bio bizz stuff, all I've ever used is canna and fancy giving it a go.
Is it worth the extra coin in the end? 24oz from 4 sounds shit hot lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

heres the exo about 4 weeks in. 2 of them died so i have got some gaps in the net lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

respect to ya mom inlaw lol


newuserlol said:


> no that bio-bizz chart can work, i personally dont use it cause its expensive to feed them the whole bio-bizz range, but it deffo works my mum in law near 60 likes to have a grow well she use to, last clones i gave her a while ago now but was 3 pyschosis and 1 livers she pulled 24oz from the 4 under a single 600hps using nowt but the chart but stuck to it to a tea, she would also water every single day not huge amounts but every day all the same another thing many will tell you is a no-no in soil.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

well with my feeding ive been doin 1 day nut one day off 1 day water 1 day off ect......hmm ill giv ya mom inlaws meth ago.....little water everyday.....ill stik to chart but just up the gro....


newuserlol said:


> no that bio-bizz chart can work, i personally dont use it cause its expensive to feed them the whole bio-bizz range, but it deffo works my mum in law near 60 likes to have a grow well she use to, last clones i gave her a while ago now but was 3 pyschosis and 1 livers she pulled 24oz from the 4 under a single 600hps using nowt but the chart but stuck to it to a tea, she would also water every single day not huge amounts but every day all the same another thing many will tell you is a no-no in soil.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

but after this gro fin aug...going to do a quick 12/12 from seed till end of dec early jan....then next year its just breeding for me hybirds...and makin fems......first going to be ak47/purp voodoo....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well with my feeding ive been doin 1 day nut one day off 1 day water 1 day off ect......hmm ill giv ya mom inlaws meth ago.....little water everyday.....ill stik to chart but just up the gro....


if your giving just water every other feed you should be able to up it quite a bit. its supposed to be hard to over feed biobizz


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer I suppose was just first time organic so wanted to follow chart........more trouble than its worth lol wont b doing it again lol..........


mrt1980 said:


> if your giving just water every other feed you should be able to up it quite a bit. its supposed to be hard to over feed biobizz


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

anyone tried dutch pro?...bloke in shop sed the booster good 2....


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> if your giving just water every other feed you should be able to up it quite a bit. its supposed to be hard to over feed biobizz


yeah I soon worked out u can feed em everytime sometimes strong sometimes less so but always nutes wiv biobizz, I also find its a good ida to add a bit of fish mix in early flower


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

I suppose in my case with my yellow leafs.....ect...my girls are just hungry.....


indikat said:


> yeah I soon worked out u can feed em everytime sometimes strong sometimes less so but always nutes wiv biobizz, I also find its a good ida to add a bit of fish mix in early flower


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I've yet to buy my nutes for the grow I've started. Was thinking of trying the bio bizz stuff, all I've ever used is canna and fancy giving it a go.
> Is it worth the extra coin in the end? 24oz from 4 sounds shit hot lol


i dunno spoons, think its as much to do with her being very greenfingered as it is any nutes, just saying m8 the chart can work that 24 oz wasnt no 1 off either was just 1 of her better grows, she regularly pulled 20s or very close to with the bio-bizz chart,4 plants under a 600hps, 3wk veg and watering every day, no lst or topping or anything like that either.

but what works for 1 dont always for others, your grows have always looked good, why you wanting to change shit?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2013)

dont fix wat aint broke, stick to what your used to man, unless ur chaging medium then the taste wont change,

unless u want huge buds why not try yorkie tria spray IMO,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dunno spoons, think its as much to do with her being very greenfingered as it is any nutes, just saying m8 the chart can work that 24 oz wasnt no 1 off either was just 1 of her better grows, she regularly pulled 20s or very close to with the bio-bizz chart,4 plants under a 600hps, 3wk veg and watering every day, no lst or topping or anything like that either.
> 
> but what works for 1 dont always for others, your grows have always looked good, why you wanting to change shit?


Jus gettin a bit bored mate. Gonna mix shit up a bit lol.
The term don't try fix something that ain't broken comes to mind ha.
Mite try givin the bio bizz chart ago see what happens. 
Just got my new down sized set up, some good gear wiv it but the tent is a bit gash. Don't advise any one to get a darkroom tent... very poorly made.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Jus gettin a bit bored mate. Gonna mix shit up a bit lol.
> The term don't try fix something that ain't broken comes to mind ha.
> Mite try givin the bio bizz chart ago see what happens.
> Just got my new down sized set up, some good gear wiv it but the tent is a bit gash. Don't advise any one to get a darkroom tent... very poorly made.


fair enough m8, whats it they say variety is the spice of life or some shit like that lol 

if your use to coco spoons what you will get from the bio-bizz n nutes is better tasting gear, flavour on the bio-bizz and the nutes is really good lots better than coco imo and i have grown the same strain a few times in coco and soil to compare.


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

I m vaping some organicog18 headband grown biobizz + batshit...wats everyone blazin tonite?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

1ltr of smirnoff indi, fucker keeps going out tho dont think its dry properly lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fair enough m8, whats it they say variety is the spice of life or some shit like that lol
> 
> if your use to coco spoons what you will get from the bio-bizz n nutes is better tasting gear, flavour on the bio-bizz and the nutes is really good lots better than coco imo and i have grown the same strain a few times in coco and soil to compare.


Yeah I'm using coco. That's what I was thinking mate, the bio bizz nutes are all organic are they not?
Never ran any organic stuff and a few ppl have told me its much nicer taste with organic nutes.
Prob go bk to using canna after one grow, like u say wouldn't mind trying them to compare the smoke quality.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m vaping some organicog18 headband grown biobizz + batshit...wats everyone blazin tonite?


Gave that damp shitty weed that i got the other day away.. Thank fuck.
Back to blazin the big Buddha cheese again


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

this is chart I got...........View attachment 2710647 for flowering....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

im using coco with my bioblizz atm...


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I'm using coco. That's what I was thinking mate, the bio bizz nutes are all organic are they not?
> Never ran any organic stuff and a few ppl have told me its much nicer taste with organic nutes.
> Prob go bk to using canna after one grow, like u say wouldn't mind trying them to compare the smoke quality.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> this is chart I got...........View attachment 2710647 for flowering....


N def for the last 3 weeks and a week flush!?

Fuck that off then, lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

i think thats a old chart imc, it aint changed all that much but pretty shore thats old.

thing is its easy to say well it worked for me blah blah but theres lots of variables involved your water qaulity,strains,enviroment it gos on n on.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haters gonna hate. Won't grow dog but will happily smoke something half dog. HypocriTTT.


And will happily smoke something that is entirely dog come tomorrow. How is it hating not to want a grow possibly seeded? Once I get to a point where i can happily sacrifice a handful of ounces to unwanted seeds, then sure, I'll give the dog s go, but if I am wanting a good yield and a hassle free smoke, then i do not want to be picking seeds out of my bud. What crawled up your arse today? You seem to have an issue with the definition of a hypocrite. Being s hypocrite would be saying I won't grow dog because of nanners, while growing a different strain that grows nanners, not simply smoking some dog that someone has sent to me. I won't grow a 5 month sativa, but I'll happily smoke it if someone gives it to me. But yeah, that's me hating on 5 month sativa..


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

exactly.....the chart is shit.....yer as I sed week 3 and n def......


The Yorkshireman said:


> N def for the last 3 weeks and a week flush!?
> 
> Fuck that off then, lol!


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 1ltr of smirnoff indi, fucker keeps going out tho dont think its dry properly lol


don't go...there..tempted...im on the wagon would love a nice bottle of red so im jus gonna grt monged ...oh there is some gimmicky cannabis vodka tha missus brought back from noddy land...Sambo you need some hashish


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer man ive looked at chart few times n thort....hmmm that aint rite.........prob is an old chart......


newuserlol said:


> i think thats a old chart imc, it aint changed all that much but pretty shore thats old.
> 
> thing is its easy to say well it worked for me blah blah but theres lots of variables involved your water qaulity,strains,enviroment it gos on n on.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

View attachment 2710652.new chart.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

still saying only 1ml grow thru feeds......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

tbh it dose on all the bio charts....


imcjayt said:


> still saying only 1ml grow thru feeds......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2710652.new chart.....


I've used that one before and it's defo too heavy.

Best bet is to bu an EC meter then you all ways know when you hit too much rather than ml pr litre.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

to heavy?...


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've used that one before and it's defo too heavy.
> 
> Best bet is to bu an EC meter then you all ways know when you hit too much rather than ml pr litre.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> don't go...there..tempted...im on the wagon would love a nice bottle of red so im jus gonna grt monged ...oh there is some gimmicky cannabis vodka tha missus brought back from noddy land...Sambo you need some hashish


stay on the wagon m8 you got the hash to stay on that wagon lol that charas hit the spot yday hay bloody el could tell from ya emails u was pretty stoned lol 

you can make thc infused booze easy carnt ya? is it called tincture?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

im going to wak it up to 2 mil next few feeds maybe 2.5 as in week 3


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man ive looked at chart few times n thort....hmmm that aint rite.........prob is an old chart......


u r a bodybuilder, so is a plant, the plant is mostly water proteins and potassium, veg protein synthesis requires more N...this makes the leaves green, so for go by the colour of the leaves and get them bottle green if you can, after stretch (the highest N requirement is in early flower) 3 weeks ish the leaves should still be very green as u shud b loading them up wiv N (see DST plants always v green) so they now need more P and are less demanding....so keep the leaves green until late flowering is my advice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> to heavy?...


4ml per litre of Grow before anything else will claw your leaves up a treat in no time, that chart tells you to use far too much.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4ml per litre of Grow before anything else will claw your leaves up a treat in no time, that chart tells you to use far too much.


thats the thing tho yman it wont, but i aint gonna get into it, is why i gave up giving advice a long time ago lol theres just so much cross info and so many ways to grow with success.

all the plants in the pics have been on 5ml per litre from not much bigger than a small clone.


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> stay on the wagon m8 you got the hash to stay on that wagon lol that charas hit the spot yday hay bloody el could tell from ya emails u was pretty stoned lol
> 
> you can make thc infused booze easy carnt ya? is it called tincture?


ha ha yeah last time I stayed 2 years on the wagon hope its not one of those ffs I do love getting a bit pissed from time to time, thank fuk for me cannabis is also daily meds wouldn't dream of stopping smoking ...ever..forgot I e mailed you sambo but yeah I meant every word...tincture is it ummmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

tbh bro ive hade a few claws come and go by using the first chart I showed you....hmm its all a bit confusing this organic lol...ok so what would u rec ? how many ml per ltr of grow....ive followed chart 1......and got n def....


The Yorkshireman said:


> 4ml per litre of Grow before anything else will claw your leaves up a treat in no time, that chart tells you to use far too much.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m vaping some organicog18 headband grown biobizz + batshit...wats everyone blazin tonite?


Teabag's & bus tickets !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats the thing tho yman it wont, but i aint gonna get into it, is why i gave up giving advice a long time ago lol theres just so much cross info and so many ways to grow with success.
> 
> all the plants in the pics have been on 5ml per litre from not much bigger than a small clone.


How often are you feeding though, not every watering surely?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im using coco with my bioblizz atm...


How they doin mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer...the yellow leafs happened so quick in like 2 days tbh.....I must of pulled like 30 off my plants maybe 40 as I have (10)....


indikat said:


> u r a bodybuilder, so is a plant, the plant is mostly water proteins and potassium, veg protein synthesis requires more N...this makes the leaves green, so for go by the colour of the leaves and get them bottle green if you can, after stretch (the highest N requirement is in early flower) 3 weeks ish the leaves should still be very green as u shud b loading them up wiv N (see DST plants always v green) so they now need more P and are less demanding....so keep the leaves green until late flowering is my advice


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

lol..........well been fine up 2 now tbh......3 weeks in flower and n def.......but we debating if its chart error.....hmmmm


spooningbadgers said:


> How they doin mate?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> don't go...there..tempted...im on the wagon would love a nice bottle of red so im jus gonna grt monged ...oh there is some gimmicky cannabis vodka tha missus brought back from noddy land...Sambo you need some hashish


How do u make ur stuff indi? Bubble bags?
Thinking of gettin a set of bags for the trim of this run I'm doin. Never had a real go of making hash lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How often are you feeding though, not every watering surely?


yeah yman every watering the same, the 1st n 3rd pic watering everyday or near abouts cause temps a lil high with 1200hps in the small tent bio-bizz is pissweak i think u could pour the whole bottle of grow on them plants and not do much harm lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

imc you are not really sticking to the chart tho are ya, using coco and not allmix?


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> How do u make ur stuff indi? Bubble bags?
> Thinking of gettin a set of bags for the trim of this run I'm doin. Never had a real go of making hash lol


yeah a 220 an a 70 bag, you can do it all in a bucket wiv a wooden spoon


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer I suppose but the goodness out of ya soil usually goes in 3 weeks?......would the soil really effect it now in 3 weeks flower?...I thort the only goodness in it now would be from my nuts?


newuserlol said:


> imc you are not really sticking to the chart tho are ya, using coco and not allmix?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> How do u make ur stuff indi? Bubble bags?
> Thinking of gettin a set of bags for the trim of this run I'm doin. Never had a real go of making hash lol


however he makes it, its fucking gooooood lol pic is my dirty kief and indi's bubble.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah yman every watering the same, the 1st n 3rd pic watering everyday or near abouts cause temps a lil high with 1200hps in the small tent bio-bizz is pissweak i think u could pour the whole bottle of grow on them plants and not do much harm lol


Well look at that lol, I think the opposite. I've used Grow for ages because it's strong for the price, I've burnt a few easy.

I think their Bloom is crap though, can't get proper explosive growth around week 5 with it.


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

well aint coco designed for pH5.9 wheras biobizz is formulated for soil at 6.5....and u r incorrectly pHing ur water at 6.3 and using 5 litre pots...ummm could be a few areas for potential problems man


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

aint been a prob up 2 now......to me I think its lak of grow as I got n def.....I brought some of that h2o2o2o2o2o2o bolloks added bit of that this feed but pers I want to keep away from it.....so I think next step gonna add 2ml and see what happens over next week or so.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well look at that lol, I think the opposite. I've used Grow for ages because it's strong for the price, I've burnt a few easy.
> 
> I think their Bloom is crap though, can't get proper explosive growth around week 5 with it.


and thats my point yman different strokes for different folks n all that jazz, must be hard being a noob in this thread or any tbh just so many different opinions n ways etc.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

using 5l drums for feeding mixin nuts in yes?.....next feed ill up my ph to 6.5.......as I say everything been ok up till now.....so didn't think I was doin much wrong?


indikat said:


> well aint coco designed for pH5.9 wheras biobizz is formulated for soil at 6.5....and u r incorrectly pHing ur water at 6.3 and using 5 litre pots...ummm could be a few areas for potential problems man


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

so what soils u lot using?...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

did your samples land ttt? gotta give it to ol Zvice thats was some seriously nice smoke, what did you think?


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aint been a prob up 2 now......to me I think its lak of grow as I got n def.....I brought some of that h2o2o2o2o2o2o bolloks added bit of that this feed but pers I want to keep away from it.....so I think next step gonna add 2ml and see what happens over next week or so.......


ha ha wat u mean this is ur first grow innit?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did your samples land ttt? gotta give it to ol Zvice thats was some seriously nice smoke, what did you think?


Should hopefully be waiting for me when I get back from work tomorrow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> using 5l drums for feeding mixin nuts in yes?.....next feed ill up my ph to 6.5.......as I say everything been ok up till now.....so didn't think I was doin much wrong?



Are you using coco or soil?

It's a plant, it takes time to see problems manifest in visual indicators.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what soils u lot using?...


Coco n Airpots.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yep I think I sed it was a few times.....and it been goin fine till now lol


indikat said:


> ha ha wat u mean this is ur first grow innit?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Should hopefully be waiting for me when I get back from work tomorrow


your in for a treat m8, wouldnt leave them at work too long either, its some stinky shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your in for a treat m8, wouldnt leave them at work too long either, its some stinky shit.


Nah. They'll be waiting at home. There is no place for weed where I work. We are pushing to get a chef fired next week because it turns out he has been bring weed to work every day. We all thought something was up, but we finally found out for sure today. Explained why he as such a useless fucking cunt. Don't care what people say, but chefs smoking weed is a no no, I don't want someone mellow and relaxed, I want someone who is worked up and ready to work his arose off with a clear head.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> And will happily smoke something that is entirely dog come tomorrow. How is it hating not to want a grow possibly seeded? Once I get to a point where i can happily sacrifice a handful of ounces to unwanted seeds, then sure, I'll give the dog s go, but if I am wanting a good yield and a hassle free smoke, then i do not want to be picking seeds out of my bud. What crawled up your arse today? You seem to have an issue with the definition of a hypocrite. Being s hypocrite would be saying I won't grow dog because of nanners, while growing a different strain that grows nanners, not simply smoking some dog that someone has sent to me. I won't grow a 5 month sativa, but I'll happily smoke it if someone gives it to me. But yeah, that's me hating on 5 month sativa..


Grow and smoke what you like fella I don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nah. They'll be waiting at home. There is no place for weed where I work. We are pushing to get a chef fired next week because it turns out he has been bring weed to work every day. We all thought something was up, but we finally found out for sure today. Explained why he as such a useless fucking cunt. Don't care what people say, but chefs smoking weed is a no no, I don't want someone mellow and relaxed, I want someone who is worked up and ready to work his arose off with a clear head.


wats wrong with being mellow in tha kitchen, why do u have to b all fired up...its only food not surgery


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Don't care what people say, but chefs smoking weed is a no no, I don't want someone mellow and relaxed, I want someone who is worked up and ready to work his arose off with a clear head.


I have to disagree with you there mate, each to their own opinion like but I for one work a damn site better baked to a crisp.

I can't speak for anybody else's capabilities of course.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

heres everything I used......


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> wats wrong with being mellow in tha kitchen, why do u have to b all fired up...its only food not surgery


Not that kinda kitchen. We do not have many staff, its not the kind of place where there is a desert chef, a soup chef, a meat chef etc, you do everything that needs to be done, you have to be doing 5 things at once, and while doing those 5 things be able to perceive another staff members needs, be it kitchen or front of huose, and help them, or overhear something in the background and get on that as well without having to be asked. We are normally cooking 10 tables at a time, there is absolutely no space to be mellow. You can be laughing and joking, but you need to be completely focused at the same time, and working at full steam. Other kitchens may be more suitable to a stoner, not this one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres everything I used......View attachment 2710723View attachment 2710728View attachment 2710730View attachment 2710724View attachment 2710725View attachment 2710726



You need some PH down and the PH needs to be 5.8 cos you're in coco.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You need some PH down and the PH needs to be 5.8 cos you're in coco.


yer I got ph down too just don't use it......once ive mixed nuts ect my ph is usualy about 5.6 so use bit of up.....few drops..


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

would it at 6.3 cause the n def tho as I sed had no probs up till now?


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yep I think I sed it was a few times.....and it been goin fine till now lol


don't worry m8 u jus learnt that plants need a lot more feeding in stretch...im wiv newuserlol re biobizz...I jus eyeball the nutes...wouldn't rec it but point being they are quite forgiving re overfert. interesting to find others who like Gro but much stronger than rec...btw I am running over 90w per sq ft so the plants need lots of nuts


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer man just lernt I shld be phing at 5.8 not 6.3 in coco....dang.....


indikat said:


> don't worry m8 u jus learnt that plants need a lot more feeding in stretch...im wiv newuserlol re biobizz...I jus eyeball the nutes...wouldn't rec it but point being they are quite forgiving re overfert. interesting to find others who like Gro but much stronger than rec...btw I am running over 90w per sq ft so the plants need lots of nuts


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

well ill take it all in.....ph down to 5.8....gonna up my grow a bit.....and c what happens....


----------



## indikat (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man just lernt I shld be phing at 5.8 not 6.3 in coco....dang.....


your lucky I seen yorkie send peeps off to noob corner for less


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

he must be in good mood....tbh lads even b4 I started growing ect...ive had ppl tell me this and ppl say doing that...so I just went with the flow tbh.....didn't kno what to bel.....but cheers guys......much app


indikat said:


> your lucky I seen yorkie send peeps off to noob corner for less


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> your lucky I seen yorkie send peeps off to noob corner for less


Lmao........ Noob corner


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> however he makes it, its fucking gooooood lol pic is my dirty kief and indi's bubble.


That does look quite tasty 
well to ur dark block any way sambo lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

I've just been tidying under the canopy & I inadvertently clipped off a branch that had bud on it above the screen , oops ! , suffice to say its now drying in paper on the rad , 5 weeks in , I must have had my rapist hands on !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> That does look quite tasty
> well to ur dark block any way sambo lol


It was v nice , but I did cough like a demented donky with bronchitis for a minute or 2 afterwards !


----------



## moggggys (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice, I've been eyeing up spots for weeks. lol
> 
> What flavour are they? I remember you saying you had a couple.


a mixture 

you will get 2 easy to see phenos , some will be slightly smaller and bright bright purple , there good in that they finish a little earlier although they dont bulk up loads , these are the purple ryder dom plants , fruity doncha know , the others will be alot taller and yeild more , they will also frost like crazy including half the fans and all stems ( very good for hash ), do watch for size as some in the past have gone a little mental , there much more kush in dominace and have an almost sweet smell , its also kick ass strong and tends to fuck mogs up , the high isnt long lasting but is deep thats for sure , good stuff 

sorry for a lack of a decent description , im fuckin hopless at the idea of hints of coffee or oak , mine tend to go stinky as fuck , smells like shit , fucks you up , beyond this im normally way to fucked to work out how to use a remote no matter report subtle flavours


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2013)

why may i ask tho mogs with the space,equipment u have that u dont just grow 1 selllable strain? i no for fact i certainly wouldnt be ticking or owed near 4k with my weed people carnt buy it quick enough i wouldnt even entertain tick, top weed sells its self, maybe stick with them auto n tick lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> why may i ask tho mogs with the space,equipment u have that u dont just grow 1 selllable strain? i no for fact i certainly wouldnt be ticking or owed near 4k with my weed people carnt buy it quick enough i wouldnt even entertain tick, top weed sells its self, maybe stick with them auto n tick lmao


I wouldn't put 4k's worth out on tick fuck that ! , that's abit too much trust, saying that , now I'm buying , I need a bit a leeway on payment , geting paid 4 weekly is pain in the arse !, but I'm talking oz's not lbs .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> next gro im gonna use dutch pro


oooooh. I used them for one grow... and fed the rest to my potatoes n veg in the garden... I found it shit... heard others say how good it is tho so ????????


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 23, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nah. They'll be waiting at home. There is no place for weed where I work. We are pushing to get a chef fired next week because it turns out he has been bring weed to work every day. We all thought something was up, but we finally found out for sure today. Explained why he as such a useless fucking cunt. Don't care what people say, but chefs smoking weed is a no no, I don't want someone mellow and relaxed, I want someone who is worked up and ready to work his arose off with a clear head.


fuck me, now that IS harsh.... I've driven all over Europe let alone the U.K. with work and I've been stoned most of the time. If he's a useless cunt, it's got fuck all to do with him being stoned.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

bloke in shop sed was on and booster....its what he uses.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 23, 2013)

that's what they told me too lol . gro, bloom and explode..... it all went in the back garden m8 and I went back to canna before then switching to my current ones, advanced nutrients.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

so what u rec to the advanced stuff? worth the money?


DrOfWelshMagic said:


> that's what they told me too lol . gro, bloom and explode..... it all went in the back garden m8 and I went back to canna before then switching to my current ones, advanced nutrients.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u rec to the advanced stuff? worth the money?


I personally think so, been using it for last year n half.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 23, 2013)

might be pricey but an Oz/ 20 clones gets you the full range for 2 or 3 grows, kinda pays for itself in the end


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

So I got one of those clip on fans for the loft to blow directly onto my bare 400w bulb, 2 speed job £8 Ebay. 
It works a treat, I can blast all 1000w for the last 3 weeks with the temp difference!

The bigger 'Two Toke Killer' has been staked up, it's putting some good weight on.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

yer I aint to fussed about price...as long as it dose the job?....did u c a diff from the canna?


DrOfWelshMagic said:


> might be pricey but an Oz/ 20 clones gets you the full range for 2 or 3 grows, kinda pays for itself in the end


----------



## moggggys (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> why may i ask tho mogs with the space,equipment u have that u dont just grow 1 selllable strain? i no for fact i certainly wouldnt be ticking or owed near 4k with my weed people carnt buy it quick enough i wouldnt even entertain tick, top weed sells its self, maybe stick with them auto n tick lmao


ah thats easy , mogs is a complete tart when it comes to smoking , i like a nice giggly sativa or a lemon skunk , call me an old fucker but i get all excited over columbian red and thais where everyone i know wants to be face down in a pool of puke shitfaced , this means i tend to grow enough to pay the bills and a little spare while also catering to myself , i also simply like growing , i love to see a plant pop out of soil and have a little chat with it telling it whats what , we then develop a relationship where i watch over and nurture the plant excited even over its little developments , over time it becomes time to say bye bye and i chop it happy as a retard ive got a clone or 2 or disappointed the yield or quality just wasnt there , i also get super bored with growing cheese all the time , sitting with a scope looking at a purple nug is always a nice place to be , sniffing your fingers as you trim trying to suss if theres something special about the bud be it a chocky smell or a hint of toothpaste , so many strains means so many sources of interest , because of this ive tried no end of shit just for the hell of it , this also means i get to remember stuff and fancy trying strains yet again just for the hell of it , as an example ive got G13 thats 92.5 pure and a cross between both clones ( ag13 and pg13 ) so as near as you can really get to the clone , its a given ill get bored and try it out once more ( absolutley fuckin lethal shuff )

but as for outing it , im in a bubble , i live near a town which i tend to service , its a closed shop as in everyone knows everyone who smokes sells or grows , because of this the openings are very small to get your foot in the door , some are completely untrustworthy cunts and others too fucked up to deal with , this leaves just a couple of people i can sell too and sad to say they both know each other and sure as shit the green i create goes through my man to the other , id be stepping on toes , this means theres always a line of strap and at the minute its 900 quid that needs to be got in , however i have another line of outage and i dropped 25 on him the other day and walked away , when i got back in touch he came up with 2g and then fucked off on his holiday , this will now be in and its just a matter of 40 mile round trip to grab the cash and its cleared , i really wish i could clear the other mind as the fucker takes advantage of my good nature , i have other outlets but its about distance and exposure vrs reward , ive got a lad whos crying out for train/w at 180`s and another who doesnt want to pay more than 160 on it , the other being my boy only wants it if theres nothing else and wants time on it , the first is a shaddy cunt who i hardly know , the second a friend of 40 yrs , the third the fucker who owes me enough as it is , thats the sort of shit i have to contend with


----------



## moggggys (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I got one of those clip on fans for the loft to blow directly onto my bare 400w bulb, 2 speed job £8 Ebay.
> It works a treat, I can blast all 1000w for the last 3 weeks with the temp difference!


ill have to show you mine , mines a small 6 inch floor fan thats screwed to the door blowing across the bulbs ( 2 x 600 ) and moving that hot air toward the carbon filter at the other end , does a job for sure


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 23, 2013)

dang..don't u just hate these warmer days too mind u been good last few days with rain....


moggggys said:


> ill have to show you mine , mines a small 6 inch floor fan thats screwed to the door blowing across the bulbs ( 2 x 600 ) and moving that hot air toward the carbon filter at the other end , does a job for sure


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I aint to fussed about price...as long as it dose the job?....did u c a diff from the canna?


more in the quality than the yield with white rhino and super cheese, but ive not grown recent strains on anything other than advanced to compare.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

moggggys said:


> as an example ive got G13 thats 92.5 pure and a cross between both clones ( ag13 and pg13 ) so as near as you can really get to the clone , its a given ill get bored and try it out once more ( absolutley fuckin lethal shuff )


How much do you know about G13 Moggs? I was led to believe it was a Northern Lights/Hash Plant seed creation of Neville's, or something along those lines.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dang..don't u just hate these warmer days too mind u been good last few days with rain....


me i need rain as its not possible to haul the water ( i could but say 10l per plant and 18 plants means mogs would be a mess ) and also stinking hot cloudless sun but mixed , outdoor goes mental with this mixture , long hot days dont do anyone any favours plus the same with rain leaching the bloody soil 

indoors in the loft i measured 39.7 c this week , the pool area hit 34 and 1 newt died taking a sly dip in the chlorine , 1 toad was also saved


----------



## moggggys (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much do you know about G13 Moggs? I was led to believe it was a Northern Lights/Hash Plant seed creation of Neville's, or something along those lines.


short version yeah 

a uni in america is dicking about with weed seeking medical property's , they emplyed a couple of students ( lethal ) to look after the plants , the lads thought it a laugh to relocate a few trays of cuttings , the cuttings were named g1, g2 , g3 etc , they took at random and took home to cultivate and grow there own , a couple of strains were shit hot ( g23 and g25 if i remember correctly and g13 ) , g13 was the hardest hitter so they kept it and spread a few clones around , word got out about a super dooper genetically engineered clone made by the government ( just a luck of the draw strain being honest ) and the clone got spread around , some went east some west , these became known as the pacific g13 ( pg13 ) and atlantic ( ag13 ) g13 

the 2 clones can show differences , this could be environmental but most likely there completely different clones now thanks to the general bullshit and deceptions shown by breeders , most likely 1 or the other has been crossed at some point , the strain ? its not nevilles and its simply not known , the source of the strains grown at the uni were never disclosed to the lads doing the work , they were simply labelled and told to treat like tomatoes , my opinion is they would have sourced genetics in the field and at the time afg and india would have been the known sources to hunt genetics , but this is just my thoughts , the rest is as accurate as anyone can be and it was known one of the lads who took the plants in the first place was around happy to relay the story until his death a couple of yrs ago , hidden government grown cannabis ? nahhhhh , just a genetic program and a few lads having a laugh 

to grow the plant its a little food touchy but not too bad , yields are not great , the bud smells not nice at all being slightly chemically , the nugs never tend to harden nicely and always seem a little hairy and airy , generally the plant has a hybrid look to it and is stretchy as a bastard and simply doesnt look nice at all , the smoke has a earthy woodrotting taste to it and is an instant stone , it simply doesnt fuck about and kicks your head in , smoke more and you easily go over the top , it ignores tolerance , people who smoke 24/7 are welcommed back to being fuckin mashed once more , lesser smokers ( thats me ) tend to wake in the morning still shitfaced tripping for upto another 4 hrs , this stuff is way to strong for me , a proper one hitter on the pipe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

moggggys said:


> short version yeah
> 
> a uni in america is dicking about with weed seeking medical property's , they emplyed a couple of students ( lethal ) to look after the plants , the lads thought it a laugh to relocate a few trays of cuttings , the cuttings were named g1, g2 , g3 etc , they took at random and took home to cultivate and grow there own , a couple of strains were shit hot ( g23 and g25 if i remember correctly and g13 ) , g13 was the hardest hitter so they kept it and spread a few clones around , word got out about a super dooper genetically engineered clone made by the government ( just a luck of the draw strain being honest ) and the clone got spread around , some went east some west , these became known as the pacific g13 ( pg13 ) and atlantic ( ag13 ) g13
> 
> ...


Lol, Neville's been saying for age's that it was his and the mother eventually lost her vigour and died off. 

I read it over at Mr Nice, couple of years back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2013)

Clear yer inbox Moggs.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, Neville's been saying for age's that it was his and the mother eventually lost her vigour and died off.
> 
> I read it over at Mr Nice, couple of years back.


yep the joys of breeders and egos aye , grown n/l and hash plant and G13 isnt like either , n/l is miles off and doesnt have a single characteristic the same be it plant structure or smell taste , yield or anything really , hash plant is alot closer except the smokes way way off , funny really seeking comparisums , i cant think of a single one off the top of my head 

inbox sorted


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

morning all

im getting quite good at this leave the room before your too pissed lol aint half as many posts to cringe at in the morning lol

shitty weather here in bucks, pissing down with rain, aint this spose to be summer?


----------



## indikat (Jun 24, 2013)

good morning all I get to spend the morning back at school today..wheres that shirt I own....hmmm no morning smoke fr me then


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> good morning all I get to spend the morning back at school today..wheres that shirt I own....hmmm no morning smoke fr me then


ya kid been naughty or the yearly meeting with teachers? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck me its that quiet in here anyone would think you lot have gone out n got fucking jobs or some shit lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

................deleted for my pride's sake


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright lads right I'm gonna make me own cloner thingy ma bob Lol what's the best way fogaponic or dwc or strait jiffy pellets or rock wool never cloned before need some pointers in the right direction


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2013)

morning ladies, how are we all today? 
so ive just ordered my new carbon filter and fan hopefully be here at the end of the week, have a look not a bad deal for £55 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-In-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110874844090?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19d0a7dbba


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer man those fans aint to bad if your not botherd about noise off them ect.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> morning ladies, how are we all today?
> so ive just ordered my new carbon filter and fan hopefully be here at the end of the week, have a look not a bad deal for £55 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-In-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/110874844090?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item19d0a7dbba


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmmm cheapo tackle that Garboy that fan looks like it.be a bit noisy Lol not a bad price at all tho mate my next filter is gonna cost me 75 butty


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man those fans aint to bad if your not botherd about noise off them ect.....


noise isnt really an issue as my grow room is always shut so as long as i dont hear it in the other rooms of my house then its all good.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

best fan is ram by far.........I had a rvk roughly same price and no were near as quiert as the ram......was money well spent once hooked up ect u can hardly hear a thing....apart from a bit of sucking thru filter if u listen cearfully....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh and your thing will be under the arm of the fairy by mid day ish pal


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

tbh I think u will with those cheeper fans.......its the issue I had.....I tried them all.....cheeper one like u got I could here it down stairs vibrations ect.....then brought the rvk.....sounds like a bludy jet......so went for ram.....yer thay about 50 to 60 sqid new but like I sed worth it......


Garybhoy11 said:


> noise isnt really an issue as my grow room is always shut so as long as i dont hear it in the other rooms of my house then its all good.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2013)

i know its a cheap one and not the best but until now i have grown without any filter and this is my 1st one as im starting to upsize my grows so it will do for now till i make some £££ then i will invest in a better quality and quieter fan & filter. but for now this is what i can afford so i'll make the most of what i have available to me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

So ur sayin those fans are quieter than a rvk? I've only ever used them and need to buy a new 5" one soon do I get a ram one or what?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and your thing will be under the arm of the fairy by mid day ish pal


 nice one mate cheers


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer deff ram are quierter than rvk by farrrrrrrrr I have them both.....


shawnybizzle said:


> So ur sayin those fans are quieter than a rvk? I've only ever used them and need to buy a new 5" one soon do I get a ram one or what?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer man...I here u just givin u a bit of advice on the noise on the diff 3 ive got.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i know its a cheap one and not the best but until now i have grown without any filter and this is my 1st one as im starting to upsize my grows so it will do for now till i make some £££ then i will invest in a better quality and quieter fan & filter. but for now this is what i can afford so i'll make the most of what i have available to me


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

well fuk me im gonna sound like a rite twat now its the rvk that's the quiert one not the ram....what a knob ive just chekd.....soz


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

I thort id ouble chek to make shure good job I did cos don't want to give false davice.......so yer the black 1 is ram....sounds a bit like a jet......gray one is rvc cant really hear fbukk all off it at all.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

so yer soz bout the fbuk up......but if u want quiert go for rvk...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I thort id ouble chek to make shure good job I did cos don't want to give false davice.......so yer the black 1 is ram....sounds a bit like a jet......gray one is rvc cant reallView attachment 2711340View attachment 2711341y hear fbukk all off it at all.......


I bought an identical one to the white one in your pic (6") and struggled to hear it when standing right next to it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

the rvk fans are quite quiet in the smaller size's, but 6'' low power n high power ones are anything but quiet, my two sound like a small plane taking off lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

@Bizzle- I bought one of these mate only £40 an get roots within 10days everytime 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X-STREAM-PROPAGATOR-12-PLANT-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY-/280764093924?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415ed815e4


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer man thay that bludy quiert its unreal.....just a bit of a piss take how the black one is roughly same price and sounds awfull.....


Saerimmner said:


> I bought an identical one to the white one in your pic (6") and struggled to hear it when standing right next to it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

Thought you lot might like this.......

[h=1]Jihawag Ammo Puts 'Pork-Filled' Paint In Bullets Targeted At Muslims[/h]


Americans will put bacon on just about anything, but one Idaho company is lacing something disturbing with pork flavouring - bullets, designed to "send Muslims straight to hell".
Called "Jihawg Ammo" and coated in pink, pork-infused paint, the Religious News Service reported that South Fork Industries created the ammunition as a &#8220;defensive deterrent to those who violently act in the name of Islam.&#8221;
&#8220;With Jihawg Ammo, you don&#8217;t just kill an Islamist terrorist, you also send him to hell. That should give would-be martyrs something to think about before they launch an attack. If it ever becomes necessary to defend yourself and those around you our ammo works on two levels,&#8221; the company said in a press release this month, calling the bullets a &#8220;peaceful and natural deterrent to radical Islam.&#8221;






*The company's "pork-laced" bullets* The company was founded in 2010, according to the website, in the wake of the controversy surrounding the building of the Ground Zero mosque, by a group of friends "sat around a campfire enjoying an adult beverage."
We at Jihawg Ammo hope you will stock up on Jihawg as a natural deterrent to the ever growing threat of radical Islam and Sharia Law. We, however, stress that the nullifying principle of our product is only effective if you are attacked by an Islamist in Jihad. Otherwise, our ammo functions just like any other ammunition so we obviously insist upon defensive use of our ammo only-not offensive. 
The company also sells promotional t-shirts with offensive slogans like &#8220;Put Some Ham in MoHAMed&#8221; and a target poster which says &#8220;Give 'em a Spankin with some Bacon&#8221; or "Doing 72 Virgins a Favour".
&#8220;The nullifying principle of our product is only effective if you are attacked by an Islamist in Jihad,&#8221; the company&#8217;s website says. &#8220;Otherwise, our ammo functions just like any other ammunition, so we obviously insist upon defensive use of our ammo only-not offensive.&#8221;
More than 5,500 people have liked the company's Facebook page, with several suggesting they should be used by US troops.
Both Muslims and Jews are prohibited from the consumption of pork, though no religious prohibition exists on accidental contact with pork products. The company posted on the Facebook site there was no intention to target Jews, only Muslims.
In a somewhat confused posting, a company representative wrote: "Please understand that for Jewish folks the pork issue is ceremonial uncleanliness not barrier to heaven. Our Jewish friends understand this and this is why our product is defensive in nature--only works when being attacked by someone in Jihad - thus the name -Jihawg."


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

more to the point.......on price range and the 2 diff fans.....if anyones going to get one stik with the rvk........cos I was disappointed when brought the ram noisy as fbuk then had to go and get the rvk......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

lmfaoooooooooooooooo


Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might like this.......
> 
> *Jihawag Ammo Puts 'Pork-Filled' Paint In Bullets Targeted At Muslims*
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

this is the quietest fan I have ever heard....or not as the case may be.






it's got a Torin fan inside.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer if u want to spend a small fortune on one new.....tbh there aint much diff in the rvk...and like prob 100 to 150 sqid cheeper...


DST said:


> this is the quietest fan I have ever heard....or not as the case may be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

but yer if got money to play with off ya grows lads......get an acoustic fan.......pers think they just fancy fans....


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

I would seriously beg to differ. If you need stealth then these are the nuts. I am not just saying it for a laugh, I have a high quality ruck 8 inch which sounds like a 747 in the grow room, this is seriously quiet as a mouse and is a 10 inch. Plus the quality and balance of the motors etc will far outlast a cheaper fan. Quality always lasts so economically I would say it's worth it. imo.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

it was only about 50 euro dearer than my 8 inch ruck....so not that much more. That's like a few grams of weed retail, ffs.


imcjayt said:


> yer if u want to spend a small fortune on one new.....tbh there aint much diff in the rvk...and like prob 100 to 150 sqid cheeper...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer I suppose if u got like a big grow going on.......u need one of them.....mag of people grow in tents n what not small closets....the rvk cheeper quiert n will do job.....just saying on what I found out me self.......not dissin those fans at all there the tits......but for smaller grows ect not needed realy.....I use rvk im doin to plants and cant here fbuk all.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer I here u bro if got money floting about off few ounce made then yer go for it.......


DST said:


> it was only about 50 euro dearer than my 8 inch ruck....so not that much more. That's like a few grams of weed retail, ffs.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

10 plants not 2...


imcjayt said:


> yer I suppose if u got like a big grow going on.......u need one of them.....mag of people grow in tents n what not small closets....the rvk cheeper quiert n will do job.....just saying on what I found out me self.......not dissin those fans at all there the tits......but for smaller grows ect not needed realy.....I use rvk im doin to plants and cant here fbuk all.....


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's my thinking, Phenotype = genotype + environment, give the plant as good an environment as possible and you'll get the most out of it. That included over compensating on airflow. I was chatting with quite a large grower (he's actually quite a small person, lol) and he was telling me that his temps would sometims be mid 30's and he would have no problems. I was like, really, wtf, I get para if I hit 29c. But his mate who was using a fancy environmental controller (3k plus - water cooled system I beleive) was keeping his exhaust temps at around 15 degree celcius and his yields where through the roof! The box fan is quite a monster I admit, but it also doesn't even need to be in the tent, can also be outside. So he's gone for the 3k envir box as well. You even get customer support with it, lmfao....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

yer bro its all good if u got the spare cash floting about......lol hey id be same.......


DST said:


> Here's my thinking, Phenotype = genotype + environment, give the plant as good an environment as possible and you'll get the most out of it. That included over compensating on airflow. I was chatting with quite a large grower (he's actually quite a small person, lol) and he was telling me that his temps would sometims be mid 30's and he would have no problems. I was like, really, wtf, I get para if I hit 29c. But his mate who was using a fancy environmental controller (3k plus - water cooled system I beleive) was keeping his exhaust temps at around 15 degree celcius and his yields where through the roof! The box fan is quite a monster I admit, but it also doesn't even need to be in the tent, can also be outside. So he's gone for the 3k envir box as well. You even get customer support with it, lmfao....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone gonna put some nice pic updates on to look at.....................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> best fan is ram by far.........I had a rvk roughly same price and no were near as quiert as the ram......was money well spent once hooked up ect u can hardly hear a thing....apart from a bit of sucking thru filter if u listen cearfully....


i tore aprt my 3 yr old rvk and re greased it all with electrical grease and rewired it, and now its silent, some guys saw the vid of my room runing and how quiet it was, 
fuk buying a big arse wodden box, u can just make em yerself anwyays, but meh, it is what it is, each to ther own yeh?

morning fuk nuggets,
seems the 10ml of base i put into 1 litre of water rather than 10 the clones dident stress or burn, fuk i was lucky on that one!

ordering sum clay balls to top the pots with,


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

Well who would have thought that IC3 would have cobbled an old fan together, lol. Thing is IC3, there's something called Labour involved in what you do, and to me my hourly rate is quite a high one so anything that takes more than 15 mins of my time is expensive in my mind. So feel privileged that I am even replying to your predictalbe reply....I'll drop off my invoice to the DSS and refer to yoursen on it, I am sure they'll pay for my time educating you, mwhahaha.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

gratis update....

1 plant outdoor grow, Engineers Dream Dog.





Sitting in a 90litre pot, was mainlined and trained from there. Quite a bit of cfoliage removal to do down below still.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Here's my thinking, Phenotype = genotype + environment, give the plant as good an environment as possible and you'll get the most out of it. That included over compensating on airflow. I was chatting with quite a large grower (he's actually quite a small person, lol) and he was telling me that his temps would sometims be mid 30's and he would have no problems. I was like, really, wtf, I get para if I hit 29c. But his mate who was using a fancy environmental controller (3k plus - water cooled system I beleive) was keeping his exhaust temps at around 15 degree celcius and his yields where through the roof! The box fan is quite a monster I admit, but it also doesn't even need to be in the tent, can also be outside. So he's gone for the 3k envir box as well. You even get customer support with it, lmfao....


i disagree, new grower an all and not from this thread at all but i thought pheno type is a predispositioned group of characteristics coming from the lineage of the genetic composition of the plant, leaning tward either of the parents of the seed....like i said dst, new grower and all but is that not right mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Well who would have thought that IC3 would have cobbled an old fan together, lol. Thing is IC3, there's something called Labour involved in what you do, and to me my hourly rate is quite a high one so anything that takes more than 15 mins of my time is expensive in my mind. So feel privileged that I am even replying to your predictalbe reply....I'll drop off my invoice to the DSS and refer to yoursen on it, I am sure they'll pay for my time educating you, mwhahaha.



how predictable? lolz im not about to pay 150 sods for summet i can make myself,, and hrly rate? na did it in about 30 mins, it aint ricket science/


Ninjabowler said:


> i disagree, new grower an all and not from this thread at all but i thought pheno type is a predispositioned group of characteristics coming from the lineage of the genetic composition of the plant, leaning tward either of the parents of the seed....like i said dst, new grower and all but is that not right mate?


 wtf thats sum words for this thread matey jeez


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

whatcha reckon then D you think it will kick off in SA when mandela dies?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

quick snap nothing special.....day 23 from light flip 12/12....View attachment 2711385


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha reckon then D you think it will kick off in SA when mandela dies?


... is he free yet ? ...ive been stoned for the last 20 years , singing ''freeeee eeee, Nelson Mandela '' & nobodys said owt !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well fuk me im gonna sound like a rite twat now its the rvk that's the quiert one not the ram....what a knob ive just chekd.....soz


Thought u were talking shit lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @Bizzle- I bought one of these mate only £40 an get roots within 10days everytime
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X-STREAM-PROPAGATOR-12-PLANT-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY-/280764093924?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item415ed815e4


Cheers man Yeh gonna get one of them saves all the hassle of making one n shit don't it cheers bro


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

i have these going spare if any one is interested , used bulb only 4 weeks , 250w cfl blue spec + powerplant hood, 4'' rhino filter ,used 4 months only.S/Wales area, & no funny business , im not a homo sexual !, pm me , or what ever, swapy swaps, 

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Lights/CFL-Grow-Lights-&-CFL-Accessories/High-Output-CFL-Grow-Light-Systems/

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Carbon-Filters-&-Odour-Control/Rhino-Pro-Filters-&-Pre%2dFilters/

ps, theres a Budbox Small White - 75cm x 75cm x 100cm, needs a slight tidy , zip on bottom sometimes comes off, easy goes back on,ile chuck in .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Right what light I'm I gonna need for me clones there gonna be in a tent with a 250 mh in it aswell as 2 mother plants should I get a cfl or will the 250 be sound ? Cheers shit flickers


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right what light I'm I gonna need for me clones there gonna be in a tent with a 250 mh in it aswell as 2 mother plants should I get a cfl or will the 250 be sound ? Cheers abit flickers


the one above you would do a treat !, but your 250 mh would suffice.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

Every offspring will get 10 chromosones from each parent, some of the traits will be dominant or recessive, recessive traits can be brought out with environmental factors, (i.e plants will grow different at the top of a hill than if placed at the bottom of the same hill). That's as simple as I can think of to explain it. But environment definitely effects phenotypes from my understanding, as it effect the recessive and dominant traits of the genes from the parents.


Ninjabowler said:


> i disagree, new grower an all and not from this thread at all but i thought pheno type is a predispositioned group of characteristics coming from the lineage of the genetic composition of the plant, leaning tward either of the parents of the seed....like i said dst, new grower and all but is that not right mate?





IC3M4L3 said:


> how predictable? lolz im not about to pay 150 sods for summet i can make myself,, and hrly rate? na did it in about 30 mins, it aint ricket science/


about 30 mins, so an hour then, lol......and you seem like someone who likes to do things on the cheap, hence you always begging for clones, lmfao. But you bought the fan somehow in the first place, and then you spent time fixing it. An hour for me is half the price of the fan in the first place, whereas I just pull out the lead, plug it in and it workio perfectio!



newuserlol said:


> whatcha reckon then D you think it will kick off in SA when mandela dies?


I think the country has advanced enough from the mid 90's not to fall into a complete and utter shambles. I would be more para about what the fukkin idiot Malema wants to do, now he is a scarey mofo. I look at him and think, there is not one inch of humanity in those eyes, he's definitely in it for one person. Ultimately it's a shame but it kind of need to move on now, Madiba done what he had to do, can't watch over everyone for ever.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

View attachment 2711406View attachment 2711407View attachment 2711408View attachment 2711409View attachment 2711410View attachment 2711411


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right what light I'm I gonna need for me clones there gonna be in a tent with a 250 mh in it aswell as 2 mother plants should I get a cfl or will the 250 be sound ? Cheers shit flickers


Clones need fuck all light, I bring mine up under a 40w CFL.

Chuck em in yer tent with the 250 MH and the light they catch off that should be fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2711406View attachment 2711407View attachment 2711408View attachment 2711409View attachment 2711410View attachment 2711411



You growing those in a tent or a bare room mate?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i have these going spare if any one is interested , used bulb only 4 weeks , 250w cfl blue spec + powerplant hood, 4'' rhino filter ,used 4 months only.S/Wales area, & no funny business , im not a homo sexual !, pm me , or what ever, swapy swaps,
> 
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Lights/CFL-Grow-Lights-&-CFL-Accessories/High-Output-CFL-Grow-Light-Systems/
> 
> ...


how much u want for the filter baz? got one with my set up... well they sent me the wrong size and im getting it tomoz but I think it will be a cheap shitty budget 1.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> the one above you would do a treat !, but your 250 mh would suffice.


Hmmmmmm obese think in about a cfl to hang down over the clone box. What u mean it will suffice? Lol I'm a thick fuker yano lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmmm obese think in about a cfl to hang down over the clone box. What u mean it will suffice? Lol I'm a thick fuker yano lmao


it will do the job mate, ...sorry i had my elegant head on !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> how much u want for the filter baz? got one with my set up... well they sent me the wrong size and im getting it tomoz but I think it will be a cheap shitty budget 1.


you got mail m8.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2013)

Obese Wtf don't know where that came from Lol don't even know what word its suppose to be Pmsl ahhh fuck it I've just had a joint in the van shaaaand mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a sealed room......I built....


The Yorkshireman said:


> You growing those in a tent or a bare room mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have a sealed room......I built....View attachment 2711412


how the fuck could you forget that wallpaper yorkie !


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

lmaoooooo.......


bazoomer said:


> how the fuck could you forget that wallpaper yorkie !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmaoooooo.......


...no offense m8 , but every time i look at it ,im sick in me mouth ! lol, but great room , fairdoos to ya.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

blame the missis for that she wanted it matching.......ay fuked tho dose the job....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

lol ill tell her its time to decorate......ive seen lot worse on ere.....keeps her happy ...so im happy...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have a sealed room......I built....View attachment 2711412


Tidy, where's your intake/exhaust go?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tidy, where's your intake/exhaust go?


I have 2 exhView attachment 2711417View attachment 2711418austs that go strait thru ceiling into loft....were my fans are ....my intake is at side of wall closest to my window.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

people can iver love or hate it....when got missis n kids round the house have to keep things tidy.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have 2 exhView attachment 2711417View attachment 2711418View attachment 2711419austs that go strait thru ceiling into loft....were my fans are ....my intake is at side of wall closest to my window.......


I've got one of those ballast's, a 400. It's a noisy bugger lol.

And quite warm to be honest, my 600w runs quieter and cooler.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

mate mine am quiert as fbuk cant here a peep off them.....yer they 2 400w running 2 400w hps


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got one of those ballast's, a 400. It's a noisy bugger lol.
> 
> And quite warm to be honest, my 600w runs quieter and cooler.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

any one ever gave these co2 bags a go? http://www.hydroponica.biz/co2-exhale-bag.html


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

me pers I don't smoke the weed just bit extra cash for holiday once a year ect.......I am upgrading to 2 600w with cooltubes after this grow.....and obv new ballasts.....don't mind spendin few quid on stuff wen its paid for its self.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate mine am quiert as fbuk cant here a peep off them.....yer they 2 400w running 2 400w hps


Mine hums something chronic and you can hear it start up in the next room with the doors closed.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

dunno bro prob on its way out?.....touch wood aint had no probs yet......they aint the best tho cheep n cheerful came with lights when brought them....after this grow going to do a quick 12/12 from seed......then breeding time make some seeds n what not.......got ak coming bubblegum and purp voodoo...


The Yorkshireman said:


> Mine hums something chronic and you can hear it start up in the next room with the doors closed.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone done trainwrek yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the country has advanced enough from the mid 90's not to fall into a complete and utter shambles. I would be more para about what the fukkin idiot Malema wants to do, now he is a scarey mofo. I look at him and think, there is not one inch of humanity in those eyes, he's definitely in it for one person. Ultimately it's a shame but it kind of need to move on now, Madiba done what he had to do, can't watch over everyone for ever.[/QUOTE]

i think your right D, i carnt see it falling into chaos but wouldnt suprise me if it does kick off a little, yeah that malema bloke seems abit dangerous thats the wanker that called for whites to be murdered at some speech i think? did he not have a hand in them protest at the mines not so long ago too.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

i see they have nicked the brother of that bloke who was shot with his kids n family in the alps.


----------



## indikat (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the rvk fans are quite quiet in the smaller size's, but 6'' low power n high power ones are anything but quiet, my two sound like a small plane taking off lol


I got one 8inch 4 6inch and a five inch fer the veg...all in one room...heathrow seems quiet by comparison....fukin ell school s tiring but it was fun watchin 5 year olds horse about all morning


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i see they have nicked the brother of that bloke who was shot with his kids n family in the alps.


...yes, looks like he left a trail of phone calls , Romanian hit man so i heard., mmmm can you get one of them on the road ?


----------



## indikat (Jun 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Every offspring will get 10 chromosones from each parent, some of the traits will be dominant or recessive, recessive traits can be brought out with environmental factors, (i.e plants will grow different at the top of a hill than if placed at the bottom of the same hill). That's as simple as I can think of to explain it. But environment definitely effects phenotypes from my understanding, as it effect the recessive and dominant traits of the genes from the parents.mandela is a Zionist puppet, good ridence, my thoughts are wiv the families of those he ordered murdered as head of the ANC, sponsored by the banking cartel, nice one Baz you avoided the big lie about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.mandela is a Zionist puppet, my thoughts are wiv the families of those he ordered murdered as head of the ANC, sponsored by the banking cartel, nice one Baz you avoided the big lie about this one, no offence D nice plants man


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...yes, looks like he left a trail of phone calls , Romanian hit man so i heard., mmmm can you get one of them on the road ?


 thing is baz you use to be able too, when it first opened up theres was quite a few vendors offering services like that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

where can i download a keyboard? sounds silly but ive seen it on someone else's comp before a lil keyboard app thingy you can use with the mouse, spilt another vods on the lappy last night arrrrghhh the one key on both sides dont work and i carnt sign into the silkroad noooooooooooo lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where can i download a keyboard? sounds silly but ive seen it on someone else's comp before a lil keyboard app thingy you can use with the mouse, spilt another vods on the lappy last night arrrrghhh the one key on both sides dont work and i carnt sign into the silkroad noooooooooooo lol


your friend & mine , The Ice Man , would know !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

how longs that rhino filter baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thing is baz you use to be able too, when it first opened up theres was quite a few vendors offering services like that lol


pay me a few bails of green , & i will go inflict a serious graze on any one you want ! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> how longs that rhino filter baz?


about ..ermmmm, oh ffs , i will have to go back down shed , lol, about 12" , fits 100mm fan, i will measure m8.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where can i download a keyboard? sounds silly but ive seen it on someone else's comp before a lil keyboard app thingy you can use with the mouse, spilt another vods on the lappy last night arrrrghhh the one key on both sides dont work and i carnt sign into the silkroad noooooooooooo lol


There should be one built into the comp. In the start menu, all programs then accessories. There should be an on screen keyboard


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> about ..ermmmm, oh ffs , i will have to go back down shed , lol, about 12" , fits 100mm fan, i will measure m8.


ha ha I jus love to be a pain in the arse  if its around 12 inch its fine mate so don't worry about it mate, as long as it aint like likr a 500 or 600mm.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks CG i did just download one, couldnt think what to type into google, virtual keyboard.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha I jus love to be a pain in the arse  if its around 12 inch its fine mate so don't worry about it mate, as long as it aint like likr a 500 or 600mm.


i use them with the 100mm ruck fan & ive grown some stinky shit over the years, keeps my shed clean & fresh ,& cool


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 24, 2013)

NP man, the one you got is probly better. The windows ones are shite


newuserlol said:


> thanks CG i did just download one, couldnt think what to type into google, virtual keyboard.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> There should be one built into the comp. In the start menu, all programs then accessories. There should be an on screen keyboard


alight closet mate hows ya self? went and planted them blue dream outside last week, not been bk yet but they were looking good when I planted em.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where can i download a keyboard? sounds silly but ive seen it on someone else's comp before a lil keyboard app thingy you can use with the mouse, spilt another vods on the lappy last night arrrrghhh the one key on both sides dont work and i carnt sign into the silkroad noooooooooooo lol


Its already installed on your pc if your using Windows something like........ Windows> Control Panel >Ease of access center> On screen keyboard


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 24, 2013)

alright lads hows it going? i might empty my rez today and fill up with fresh nutes for the last week before using ripen. my PH is fucking changing every day. it goes from 5.8 down to 5.3 over night and i dont want to add too much of that silicone stuff to bring it back up


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright spoony, not to bad mate. You just gonna go back to the BD in a couple of months? I've got 3 auto ww and 1 auto AK and 1 auto cheese candy outside just now. The cheese is only 14 days and the rest about 3 days so a while to go yet lol


spooningbadgers said:


> alight closet mate hows ya self? went and plated them blue dream outside last week, not been bk yet but they were looking good when I planted em.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Alright spoony, not to bad mate. You just gonna go back to the BD in a couple of months? I've got 3 auto ww and 1 auto AK and 1 auto cheese candy outside just now. The cheese is only 14 days and the rest about 3 days so a while to go yet lol


sweeeet. yeah mate was thinking of going once a month jus to check up on em or if we have a heat wave (which I doubt very much lol) go and water them. think they where touching 4 week when I planted em. weren't all that big tho, bout 5 inch high with 3/4 nodes. think the small pots I dropped the seeds in were a bit to small lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> sweeeet. yeah mate was thinking of going once a month jus to check up on em or if we have a heat wave (which I doubt very much lol) go and water them. think they where touching 4 week when I planted em. weren't all that big tho, bout 5 inch high with 3/4 nodes. think the small pots I dropped the seeds in were a bit to small lol


I just germ'd mine, potted them up and put them outside as soon as they showed above soil lol. Fuck i don't expect much from them in Scotland like


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha I jus love to be a pain in the arse  if its around 12 inch its fine mate so don't worry about it mate, as long as it aint like likr a 500 or 600mm.


 this is it m8, it had no pre filter, so i stuck 1 in the middle for ya, just wash it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 2711590View attachment 2711591 this is it m8, it had no pre filter, so i stuck 1 in the middle for ya, just wash it.


Nice 1 baz, I've packed that cheese up ready to be sent, ill try catch the post office today before it shuts pal.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Nice 1 baz, I've packed that cheese up ready to be sent, ill try catch the post office today before it shuts pal.


top man , ...im gasping !, if mrs home by 5 i will go post , if not first thing m8.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

special delivery it spoons, you could be smoking that by 1pm mora baz lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> top man , ...im gasping !, if mrs home by 5 i will go post , if not first thing m8.


Sound mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I just germ'd mine, potted them up and put them outside as soon as they showed above soil lol. Fuck i don't expect much from them in Scotland like


Ha ha yeah mate. Well it's not like ur gonna b payin leccy so any things a bonus eh lol.
Don't kno what's gonna happen wiv these BD outdoors, hope they get chance to finish.
I've got a little BBC clone in my yard, it's bout 6 inch high and it jus shown its sex, thinking of goin puttin that outdoors to.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

Alright u bunch of fuckin layabouts, busy as usual in here today


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> special delivery it spoons, you could be smoking that by 1pm mora baz lol


Ill do the 9am special delivery... Only £17.64 ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> special delivery it spoons, you could be smoking that by 1pm mora baz lol


Thats the only way to go now I reckon, gone up in price tho, costs me about 6-8 quid to post next day before 1 now, gotta be worth it tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ill do the 9am special delivery... Only £17.64 ha ha


That couldn't be right is it spoons, cost me less than 8 quid to post a box with a bit of weight in it a week or two ago, and that's from over here. Was 1 pm special tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> That couldn't be right is it spoons, cost me less than 8 quid to post a box with a bit of weight in it a week or two ago, and that's from over here. Was 1 pm special tho


ya nugget i think ya find hes messing about mg lol

ive paid close to that tho, sat special before pm is a extra few quid add abit of weight and is easily over a tenner.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Nice 1 baz, I've packed that cheese up ready to be sent, ill try catch the post office today before it shuts pal.


Wanna send me some as well? lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ya nugget i think ya find hes messing about mg lolive paid close to that tho, sat special before pm is a extra few quid add abit of weight and is easily over a tenner.


Ahh right lol, ain't with it today lol. My m8 got another 100g of that moby dick thru, couldn't believe the way it was wrapped, vacuumed once and then boxed that's it ffs, why the fuck did they have to nab my Mexican lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ahh right lol, ain't with it today lol. My m8 got another 100g of that moby dick thru, couldn't believe the way it was wrapped, vacuumed once and then boxed that's it ffs, why the fuck did they have to nab my Mexican lol


its the country aswel mg, fuck nos why but spain isnt considered that hot, ive never had any problems with spanish orders use to order from spanishfly quite a bit lovely bit of hash that, would take 3-4 days max.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its the country aswel mg, fuck nos why but spain isnt considered that hot, ive never had any problems with spanish orders use to order from spanishfly quite a bit lovely bit of hash that, would take 3-4 days max.


Aye I guess so m8, I know for sure there was another pack the same comin into this country the same week, probly quite a few more I never heard about


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

How's your bb comin on now m8, they goina do ok for room u think?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ya nugget i think ya find hes messing about mg lol
> 
> ive paid close to that tho, sat special before pm is a extra few quid add abit of weight and is easily over a tenner.


Funny thing is I'm not joking lol.
Jus went on the RM website and checked on a letter less than 20g and for 9 the next day there sayin £17.64!

Well it's sent now baz. U got a 30p delivery job lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> How's your bb comin on now m8, they goina do ok for room u think?


i ditched one to make some space, been a week into flower now and think ill just about get away with it, need to get over there today and strip some more from the bottoms.

you in flower yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Funny thing is I'm not joking lol.
> Jus went on the RM website and checked on a letter less than 20g and for 9 the next day there sayin £17.64!
> 
> Well it's sent now baz. U got a 30p delivery job lol


lol

carnt be right spoons? or its cause of the 9am delivery? tbh i didnt even no you could get a 9am delivery, just thought special delivery was before 1pm

half the time, just a first class stamp gets there next day anyhow ive sent stuff to the scottish islands before just first class and its got there next day, pretty impressive the ol post sumtimes.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Wanna send me some as well? lmao


yeah what un want sae... 1kg or 2? lol. Wud do mate buts its not my own grow its a mates nd iv only got bout 5g left


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> carnt be right spoons? or its cause of the 9am delivery? tbh i didnt even no you could get a 9am delivery, just thought special delivery was before 1pm


yeah mite b mate it was sayin £6 sumfin for 1pm the next day and further down the list next day for 9am £17.64. fuckin rip off cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

afternoon sambo my big fluffy friend hows trix? ditched a plant? ur mad.

oh ordered sum riots from the bay mate theyl be with u by thrusday,,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i ditched one to make some space, been a week into flower now and think ill just about get away with it, need to get over there today and strip some more from the bottoms.
> 
> you in flower yet?


No m8, not yet, the bb could easily go into flower, they look pretty good. Just waitin on the psycho and exo gettin a little bigger. Sometimes when I look at tthem all and think what sorta height to flower them my mind goes blank lol, I reckon probly this weekend ill maybe flip them. Goina do a bit of trimming at my own once I get home


the other 8 psychosis in the other grow I'm goina keep them small so thinkin of flipping them tonite once I see them ill know

I've got that big exo mother in flower under a 250, only bout a week or two in tho


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> carnt be right spoons? or its cause of the 9am delivery? tbh i didnt even no you could get a 9am delivery, just thought special delivery was before 1pm
> 
> half the time, just a first class stamp gets there next day anyhow ive sent stuff to the scottish islands before just first class and its got there next day, pretty impressive the ol post sumtimes.


well its gone , 4kg ! £12.92 48 hr guaranteed,, roll on fuckin cheese o clock is what i say !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> well its gone , 4kg ! £12.92 48 hr guaranteed,, roll on fuckin cheese o clock is what i say !


Ha ha nice 1 fella. That will do me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck, all this talk of Royal mail has just reminded me ive got a package to wrap up for someone on here, completely fucking forgot bout it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> well its gone , 4kg ! £12.92 48 hr guaranteed,, roll on fuckin cheese o clock is what i say !


think we should rename the thread "THE LETS ALL FEED BAZS HABIT THREAD"


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> think we should rename the thread "THE LETS ALL FEED BAZS HABIT THREAD"


Pmsl.... donate jus £2 a month and you could help a dope feind like baz stay high for up to four weeks. You will recive photos and letters from your sponser and a free cuddly toy!


----------



## indikat (Jun 24, 2013)

lmfao....bazline ...would you let a friend suffer..donate to...bung Baz a parcel now.com


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

ye rimmer il send u the coin tomoz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ye rimmer il send u the coin tomoz


No worries mate, all packed up n ready to go now( I had completely forgot to do it lol), postage options below, pick which one ya want







ServiceDeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice   
* Royal Mail Signed For 1st Class stamps* 
Delivery aim 1 dayUp to £50Proof of Delivery£22.35  
* Royal Mail Signed For 2nd Class stamps* 
Delivery aim 3 daysUp to £50Proof of Delivery£20.75  
* Royal Mail Special Delivery Guaranteed by 1pm* 
Guaranteed by 1:00pm next dayUp to £500Tracked£25.80

Royal Mail  


ServiceDeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice   
* express9* 
Guaranteed by 9am next working dayUp to £200Tracked£36.60 + VAT  
* express10* 
Guaranteed by 10am next working dayUp to £200Tracked£28.27 + VAT  
* expressAM* 
Guaranteed by 12 noon next working dayUp to £200Tracked£19.93 + VAT  
* express24* 
Guaranteed 1 working dayUp to £100Tracked£16.60 + VAT  
* express48* 
Guaranteed 2 working daysUp to £100Tracked£13.27 + VAT  
* express48 large* 
Guaranteed 2 working daysUp to £100Tracked£28.27 + VAT

Parcelforce Worldwide


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

which is the chepaest?





ServiceDeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice  
* Royal Mail Signed For 1st Class stamps* Delivery aim 1 dayUp to £50Proof of Delivery£22.35  
* Royal Mail Signed For 2nd Class stamps* Delivery aim 3 daysUp to £50Proof of Delivery£20.75  
* Royal Mail Special Delivery Guaranteed by 1pm* Guaranteed by 1:00pm next dayUp to £500Tracked£25.80
 


ServiceDeliveryCompensationTrackingPrice  
* express9* Guaranteed by 9am next working dayUp to £200Tracked£36.60 + VAT  
* express10* Guaranteed by 10am next working dayUp to £200Tracked£28.27 + VAT  
* expressAM* Guaranteed by 12 noon next working dayUp to £200Tracked£19.93 + VAT  
* express24* Guaranteed 1 working dayUp to £100Tracked£16.60 + VAT  
* express48* Guaranteed 2 working daysUp to £100Tracked£13.27 + VAT  
* express48 large* Guaranteed 2 working daysUp to £100Tracked£28.27 + VAT
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> which is the chepaest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Theres none of them cheap lol. Can't be right, what is it ur sending..cost me 7-8 quid to send that pack to u


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> which is the chepaest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Express48, £13-14`ish an ya get it in 2 days


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

Theres none of them cheap lol. Can't be right, what is it ur sending..cost me 7-8 quid to send that pack to u[/QUOTE]

hps light,mag ballast


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Theres none of them cheap lol. Can't be right, what is it ur sending..cost me 7-8 quid to send that pack to u


hps light,mag ballast[/QUOTE]

yeh they have changed postage costs recently

yehil take that one u highlighted,, email me we will swap details


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

lmfao, ok , ok , you can all fuck off now ! lol, so i smoke abit of weed every now & again ...lol, but all donations are gratefully received!

[video=youtube_share;OaM5hLeZjqM]http://youtu.be/OaM5hLeZjqM[/video]...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon sambo my big fluffy friend hows trix? ditched a plant? ur mad.
> 
> oh ordered sum riots from the bay mate theyl be with u by thrusday,,


howdy ice, yeah should have really got rid of at least 3 but couldnt do it lol no doubt ill regret it tho.

hows the grow getting on? when u reckon your be in flower?


----------



## indikat (Jun 24, 2013)

hate to be a miserable cunt but im lovin this weather 2.7kw lighting an 74/40 lovely fer ducks and growin big dence nugs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> hate to be a miserable cunt but im lovin this weather 2.7kw lighting an 74/40 lovely fer ducks and growin big dence nugs


74/40 ??????????????


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> hate to be a miserable cunt but im lovin this weather 2.7kw lighting an 74/40 lovely fer ducks and growin big dence nugs


...mmmm yes ,i can just imagine some of them winging there way towards me now Indi ! ..ahhhhhh
Indi, did you notice i added your p&p in that payment ?, cant have you paying that as well !


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

show us ya rat..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ment cheese.......View attachment 2711818


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

LMAO! [video=youtube;anf2qEjec3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=anf2qEjec3U[/video]


----------



## indikat (Jun 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> 74/40 ??????????????


74 deg F and relative humidity 40%


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy ice, yeah should have really got rid of at least 3 but couldnt do it lol no doubt ill regret it tho.
> 
> hows the grow getting on? when u reckon your be in flower?


 i reckon il be about 2- 3 weeks all got nice 4 leaves now, so will eb starting weak nutes from tomorrow, so yeh al good, cant wait like, i hate starting from seed such slow going, so just gotta top pots up with coco now its settled, always goes right down, reduce stretch too, lights been about 8 inches away,using reflectors so cant have it my normal inch away

witch el be ready for cuts? have i any choice no or yeh?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 24, 2013)

 [h=3]Black and White Mix Feminised Seeds (3 white rhino, 2 white widow)[/h]GHCBWM-5£22.99 Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
£22.99 [h=3]Pineapple Chunk Feminised Seeds - 5 seeds[/h]BFS656-F5£31.49 Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
£31.49 [h=3]*FREE GIFT from SEEDSMAN* - Sleestack x Skunk #1 - 5 Reg Seeds[/h]FREE-SM-SS1£0.00 Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
£0.00 [h=3]** FREE GIFT FROM SEEDSMAN ** - 2 x White Widow Feminised Seeds[/h]FREEGIFT-WWFEM£0.00 Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
£0.00 [h=3]** FREE BIRTHDAY GIFT from SEEDSMAN ** - White Lemon Fem (Strain Hunters) - 2 Seeds[/h]FREE-GHS-WL2£0.00 Ordered: *1*
Dispatched: *1*
£0.00 .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

Heres my other 8 psychos, two 4 pot wilmas with 11 l pots, all under 1 600w just put them in flower tonight. Well see how they go lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 24, 2013)

here's the girls day 10/11 of 12/12  and their offspring in a new home


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> here's the girls day 10/11 of 12/12 View attachment 2711903View attachment 2711904View attachment 2711905View attachment 2711906View attachment 2711908View attachment 2711909View attachment 2711910View attachment 2711911View attachment 2711912View attachment 2711913View attachment 2711914 and their offspring in a new home View attachment 2711916View attachment 2711917View attachment 2711918



Whats the plans for the next lot then m8. You've them started soon enough anyway, I'm always a fuck up at gettin the next on the go lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

Vom city ! Any 1 watching bloke with 10 stone bollocks ? Fuck me , the mrs put it on , just as I sat down to a bowl of shreddies !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats the plans for the next lot then m8. You've them started soon enough anyway, I'm always a fuck up at gettin the next on the go lol


and I got the next lot rooting now, 6 or 7 white widow, if the mum's any good that is... i'm planning on giving them a week more to veg under the hps and flipping them as they are, no topping, lst, just lollipop where required which will be next to nothing, I've had these @ 3ft tall with golf ball buds @ first internode above the soil and took 1.75-2.25oz a plant, these will have been vegged for a week longer so lets see. trying to find the ideal vegging time for them for optimum production as I like these pheno's and intend keeping em around til I find summin better. got some sannies herijuana, sannies jackberry x mad scientist to go with the order I posted a few minutes ago so I got enough to keep me going for a while pmsl.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Vom city ! Any 1 watching bloke with 10 stone bollocks ? Fuck me , the mrs put it on , just as I sat down to a bowl of shreddies !


no i couldnt do it baz looked abit fucking rough, am feeling ya pain mate lol

am watching limitless on film4, seen it a few times but bloody good film.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> and I got the next lot rooting now, 6 or 7 white widow, if the mum's any good that is... i'm planning on giving them a week more to veg under the hps and flipping them as they are, no topping, lst, just lollipop where required which will be next to nothing, I've had these @ 3ft tall with golf ball buds @ first internode above the soil and took 1.75-2.25oz a plant, these will have been vegged for a week longer so lets see. trying to find the ideal vegging time for them for optimum production as I like these pheno's and intend keeping em around til I find summin better. got some sannies herijuana, sannies jackberry x mad scientist to go with the order I posted a few minutes ago so I got enough to keep me going for a while pmsl.


Aye that grow I posted on last page I'm tryin to find a way that works in there, tried a few different things but this time they got a short veg and lollipop them if need be, might bend them down a bit if they stretch a bit first week in 12/12. Just tryin to find something that works lol. I've a few seeds to work thru mesel, might thro 2 in next time for a change


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i couldnt do it baz looked abit fucking rough, am feeling ya pain mate lol
> 
> am watching limitless on film4, seen it a few times but bloody good film.


Yeah top film! I was only talking to some 1 about this yesterday, they had never seen it! Defo one of my fav films.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i couldnt do it baz looked abit fucking rough, am feeling ya pain mate lol
> 
> am watching limitless on film4, seen it a few times but bloody good film.


Lmbo ! , she turned it on just as I had a mouthful of shreddies & his filthy massive, crusty brown ball bag was being cut off ! , I kicked her in the fuckin teeth & put the news on !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm smoking that bit of raped 5 week old bud I inadvertently cut off the other day, like smoking weetabix , but u know you've had a J .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm smoking that bit of raped 5 week old bud I inadvertently cut off the other day, like smoking weetabix , but u know you've had a J .


you've smoked Weetabix, omg Baz, what you up to my man??? I'm deffo sending summin into your fund... what's the hotline number again?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you've smoked Weetabix, omg Baz, what you up to my man??? I'm deffo sending summin into your fund... what's the hotline number again?


Pmsl, yes m8, when I was a youngster in the big house, tea leafs also ! Desperate times ! I do pay for my delivery s by the way ! Lol, I ain't no freeloader ! , there's a few who will confirm that . Although , that freeweed tastes lovely !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Pmsl, yes m8, when I was a youngster in the big house, tea leafs also ! Desperate times ! I do pay for my delivery s by the way ! Lol, I ain't no freeloader ! , there's a few who will confirm that . Although , that freeweed tastes lovely !


Alright for some lol, everytime i ask if anyones got anything to load up the fairy with I get ignored lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 24, 2013)

dang ill be happy to throw few nugs your way when im done as I don't smoke it me self......just grow...


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Alright for some lol, everytime i ask if anyones got anything to load up the fairy with I get ignored lmao


I think it's coz I'm old & fucked m8 !


----------



## moggggys (Jun 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright lads right I'm gonna make me own cloner thingy ma bob Lol what's the best way fogaponic or dwc or strait jiffy pellets or rock wool never cloned before need some pointers in the right direction


k ill have a go 

jiffy do the job , easy to use and ok 

straight rockwool is just as good imo , propergator tray with a dribble of water in the bottom 

dwc is good , easy to do 

fog is also good 

me i like airopoincs , couple of reason but mainly this , you do not need to sweat worry or fuck about with hoods as the nature of the water being sprayed around creates a zone of high humidity , theres fuck all worse than taking clones and having them mold , theres also fuck all worse than having them go limp every time you remove the hood , i dont sweat this , cut um , bung um in , watch for roots daily ,,,,,,,,,,,, the other reason is there in little net pots and these just make your life easier when it comes to having plants around or potting up , stops the rockwool falling apart also , rockwool is also good as it concentrates the clonex on the stem 

so how do you make 1 ? asda buy a tub with a lid , make sure its not see through , if it is pain the bugger , get a pump , figure a 500 maxi , a thou is desirable as is blasting your clones into the artex , so growell to find the fittin gthat goes on the top of the maxi pump which is 2 tubes and a couple of spray nozzles , at the same time a few net pots , wilkinsons for a hole cutter , thats it all , drill holes , attach the pump , fill with water and nutes to the tune of 300 ppm , plug in and ignore , drop the lot under a 9w cfl bulb and give it a week 

or buy one from growell knowing it has cost slightly more but its together and all the dicking about is done for you , i have a 20 site and a 105 site plus a couple of home made jobbies ( dwc , the base of the net pots sit in the water solution , pain in the arse as water gets bubbled up and spat out wetting everything and emptying your cloner , good for a reserve set up )


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2013)

I've one of them x stream propagator jobs, a 20 site one and never had a lot of luck with the thing, back to jiffy pellets and a plastic propagators what I done. Handy for keepin a lotta ready rooted clones in tho till they grow a bit.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> i disagree, new grower an all and not from this thread at all but i thought pheno type is a predispositioned group of characteristics coming from the lineage of the genetic composition of the plant, leaning tward either of the parents of the seed....like i said dst, new grower and all but is that not right mate?


a pheno is a genetic expression of a geno based on enviromental conditions


----------



## moggggys (Jun 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> .mandela is a Zionist puppet, my thoughts are wiv the families of those he ordered murdered as head of the ANC, sponsored by the banking cartel, nice one Baz you avoided the big lie about this one, no offence D nice plants man



what sticking tyres over the heads of people , filling with petrol and then setting fire to them ? what our nelson ? noooo , cant see that happening at all 
once released i noted how quickly he ditched winnie after she was caught out ordering the death of a 14 year old lad this way 
i guess a line has to be drawn somewhere and theres blood on the hands of every side


----------



## moggggys (Jun 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone done trainwrek yet?


yep


----------



## moggggys (Jun 24, 2013)

ahhhhhhhh fuck , i knew there was another plant out there somewhere chopped a couple of sweet105 today and for the fuckin life of me i couldnt find a plant i knew was done , searched everywhere for it , just spotted it in that picture


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've one of them x stream propagator jobs, a 20 site one and never had a lot of luck with the thing, back to jiffy pellets and a plastic propagators what I done. Handy for keepin a lotta ready rooted clones in tho till they grow a bit.


Funnily enough ive got the 12 site from xstream and get roots in10-11 days max everytime however you are now the 3rd person I know that has tried the 20site with no luck, very strange


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2013)

my blue cheese cuttings are finally arriving tomorrow, im picking them up in the morning, just hope my fan and filter move as well as the delivery estimate was friday when i ordered it 2day. will get pics of my new and improved setup very soon as the full thing should be completed by the weekend.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2013)

morning all


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Funnily enough ive got the 12 site from xstream and get roots in10-11 days max everytime however you are now the 3rd person I know that has tried the 20site with no luck, very strange


Aye maybe it's just the spray thing in the 20 site one, I think it sits too close to the clones and doesn't seem to spray them all, I've fucked about with it movin the wee spray jets around and shit but just seems to soak some and not spray others hardly at all


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2013)

zVie grows some pretty fucking good weed. Some of the stronger stuff i've ever had. Still feel absolutely mashed this morning


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye maybe it's just the spray thing in the 20 site one, I think it sits too close to the clones and doesn't seem to spray them all, I've fucked about with it movin the wee spray jets around and shit but just seems to soak some and not spray others hardly at all



yeah might be an idea to swap out the innards instead of scrapping the whole thing, if i remember rightly the spray system used in the 12 site can be knocked up from fish shop/ebay quite cheaply so if you fancy doing that let me know and ill take some photos of the sprayer in my 12 site an post em up for ya so you know what parts to get

as far as i remember the 12 site sprayer assemble is literally 1x tiny water pump and 1x plastic fitting on the end, when i researched it i think it costs about £5 per sprayer when buying the bits off Ebay, you will prob need 2 in that 20 site tho so bout £10


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

couldnt sleep last night, didnt go bed till 5am anyway was bored n reading threw toke n talk fucking el and i thought we chatted some shit in the uk thread lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all


 hey fella ill inbox u


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright boys how's it goin? Fookin flower room... there turning into bushes already can't wait to start seeing buds and see what this Phillips master bulbs got to offer


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2013)

what time is it.....[video=youtube_share;qpA1DwyRclg]http://youtu.be/qpA1DwyRclg[/video] 
...its cheese o'clock !


...well its a good day in bazer's house, ay least for an hour or 2 anyway .
cheers spoony, fuck, that WAS a quick fairy, racing wings me thinks !​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rimmer answer ur inbox u spoon


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't take all the credit, all I did was keep them alive  
Big up to the breeders boutique boys, another cheese guru's thumbs up! lol

Dog really caves my head, maybe even a bit too much




tip top toker said:


> zVie grows some pretty fucking good weed. Some of the stronger stuff i've ever had. Still feel absolutely mashed this morning


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> what time is it.....[video=youtube_share;qpA1DwyRclg]http://youtu.be/qpA1DwyRclg[/video]
> ...its cheese o'clock !
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that was quick lol. No worries mate. Enjoy


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck that was quick lol. No worries mate. Enjoy


i did, finished last J of it just , lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i did, finished last J of it just , lol


Fckin hell baz! Lol that wud of lasted me like 2/3 days ha ha, u jus sat there an tanned the lot? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 25, 2013)

Right who's next to send stuff bazs way? Ffs he's out again lol!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right who's next to send stuff bazs way? Ffs he's out again lol!


He's like the Cookie Monster of weed. Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

how much has the greedy sod smoked in just a morning spoons? think we need to start the reduction programme, one step at a time like carnt have poor baz going cold turkey lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how much has the greedy sod smoked in just a morning spoons? think we need to start the reduction programme, one step at a time like carnt have poor baz going cold turkey lol


Not quite sure had no scales but I'd have got bout 8 joints out of it lol.
ha yeah we're all here for u baz u can get threw this... Stay strong.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right who's next to send stuff bazs way? Ffs he's out again lol!


lmfao m8, @ badgers, i smoke it neat m8, i was a little floaty after i finished that last of it lol, back in work at 3.30am, so had to top me self up !, @ New, i dont want a reduction m8 ! , im jumpy as fuck on an ounce a week ! increation ! lol, i bleed thc .

PS, i could do with some for the weekend, if there's any Mavis'is about ,Ta very much. [video=youtube_share;sAwtC0b_gf4]http://youtu.be/sAwtC0b_gf4[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2013)

@Bizzle, your fairy arrived safe and sound mate cheers for that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2013)

Sound sae @ garyboy your thing is under the fairys arm should be with u 2morra mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2013)

Right all this talk of the dog is making me wanna grow one out think I might have to make a purchase of breeders I need that strong hit no fanny'n about round here


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright lads right I'm gonna make me own cloner thingy ma bob Lol what's the best way fogaponic or dwc or strait jiffy pellets or rock wool never cloned before need some pointers in the right direction


although it's far easier... and cheaper to buy one... [video=youtube_share;16NMGMRPazw]http://youtu.be/16NMGMRPazw[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 25, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> although it's far easier... and cheaper to buy one... [video=youtube_share;16NMGMRPazw]http://youtu.be/16NMGMRPazw[/video]


Aye by the time u go looking for all the bits n bobs, the money u spend ur better off buyin one. It's alright for the yanks that have big superstores, they can probly pick everything up in one shop, over here u need to go hunting for the stuff


----------



## indikat (Jun 25, 2013)

we get thru about 2 oz a week, mostly me of course, tonight I am smoking the tut I grew out wivout liquid nuts...I dropped a clone box and was left wiv a first node which I flowered in large smart pot...it didn't ask to be fed and only slightly faded at the end only a coupla os by tha look but skinned up wiv some charas I am off me nut...always smoke mine neat too baz btw choppin a much better ww tmrw this one is dence


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> we get thru about 2 oz a week, mostly me of course, tonight I am smoking the tut I grew out wivout liquid nuts...I dropped a clone box and was left wiv a first node which I flowered in large smart pot...it didn't ask to be fed and only slightly faded at the end only a coupla os by tha look but skinned up wiv some charas I am off me nut...always smoke mine neat too baz btw choppin a much better ww tmrw this one is dence


Fuck me indi! 2o would last me about 2 months lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 25, 2013)

Suppose if ur smokin it neat u will go through it twice as quick lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2013)

if i didn't grow , i suppose i wouldn't smoke so much,if its there i will smoke it !, this job will calm it down a bit i suppose.


----------



## indikat (Jun 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me indi! 2o would last me about 2 months lol


vaporizing is just so nice and its the first thing I do in tha morning.5 am..1g, coffee and splif in garden 1.2 g, morning cuppa wiv a cheecky J (kief blunt), coupla vapes b4 lunch etc...soon adds up


----------



## indikat (Jun 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> vaporizing is just so nice and its the first thing I do in tha morning.5 am..1g, coffee and splif in garden 1.2 g, morning cuppa wiv a cheecky J (kief blunt), coupla vapes b4 lunch etc...soon adds up


all this talk about Js im off to roll an smoke another ...laters


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound sae @ garyboy your thing is under the fairys arm should be with u 2morra mate


sound cheers m8 will let u know when it lands


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

so got my cuttings 2day but only 2 instead of the promised 6, but nevermind i got 1 Barneys farm blue cheese & DNA genetics Holy grail kush, also picked up plant magic old timer organic nutes anyone any experience with these? were recommended to me in local hydro shop today,


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2013)

off to bed , up at 3, ffs, cheers all .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2013)

here's my girls soon to be little ladies  my outdoories are doin alright too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2013)

one in the left ghost train haze and right is chocolate heaven


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

some pic of my temp perpetual grow lol its only like this till nxt week and my new equipment arrives, 
so my cuttings are now in soil and under the 400hps along side my seedling, 
on the left is DNA Holy grail kush, center is Barneys blue cheese and on the right is Dinafem cheese, 
in the smaller chamber with cfls is my CH9 blue lemon thai, this was moved to cfls again today as i am vegging my clones for a cpl weeks before flipping to 12/12 and needed somewhere to put the BLT as it has been on 12/12 for 4 weeks or so now,
what u all think of it so far?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

A SHORT CANNABIS STORY......................................In the beginning there was this,  from her came these  who grew into these  which turned into these  who produced these  who are currently these  who will all grow up to be just like their mum  before I move on to the next generation View attachment 2713320 THE END.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

That pineapple chunk is gonna be good pm me. If you do a journal on that one. Been eyeballing that one. I grew vanilla kush that shit was dank and gave me a good attitude adjustment. I lost her though had to kill her off due to moving.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

first Barney's strain I've grown, I like the name of it. lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> first Barney's strain I've grown, I like the name of it. lol


It should be good I actually day dream about that vanilla kush some times.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

Adidas>>>> A.ll D.ay I. D.ream A.bout S.ativas


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> It should be good I actually day dream about that vanilla kush some times.


it was a toss up between the 2 as it goes....... don't like vanilla much though, well, the bloody air freshener things the mrs gets anyway, ice cream's nice though..... so I plumped for the pineapple.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Adidas>>>> A.ll D.ay I. D.ream A.bout S.ativas


those 2 are mainly Indica's pmsl


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

*Vanilla Kush Feminised Seeds*


Barney's Farm 

15

Email to a Friend
An incredible most fragrant, full-flavored and potent new Indica-dominant strain. 
BreederBarney's FarmGeneticsKashmir X Afghan KushVarietyMostly IndicaSexFeminisedTHC Content22.00%CBD Content1.2%YieldIndoor: 600 g/m2Plant Height60 - 70 cm (indoor)GrowsGreenhouse, Grows indoors, Grows outdoorsFlowering Time60-65 days


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

[h=2]Additional Information[/h]
BreederBarney's FarmGeneticsPineapple X Skunk #1 X Cheese VarietyIndicaSexFeminisedTHC Content25%CBD Content1.1%YieldPreferred Indoor: 650 g/m2Plant Height60 - 70 cm (indoor)


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

I got the sativa leaning pheno it made dense tear drop buds all over. Even the lower buds where solid. But it stretched like a motha fucka


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

have you ever tried barneys acolpolco gold? lovely bit of weed that, bit long in flower n yield aint amazing but lovely smoke.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> [h=1]Vanilla Kush Feminised Seeds[/h]
> Barney's Farm
> 
> 15
> ...


I read there are three phenos and the one to watch for in my option is that tiva pheno. Smelled like vanilla and got me stoned as fuck but functional.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

I haven't mate, not a sativa lover though the belladonna I have now are mainly sativa, I just didn't realise it when I was given my first clone of her as they grow like and indica, short and sturdy.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> have you ever tried barneys acolpolco gold? lovely bit of weed that, bit long in flower n yield aint amazing but lovely smoke.


Nah but I want to try morning glory. Wish they still sold regular beans


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

I could imagine their is gonna be some variation between plants with that pineapple being a 3 way cross.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah belladonna sexy plant and sexy porn star. I fucked Julia Bond but belladonna that is one porn star I want to notch on my post. Sexy and one kinky bitch. The both of em


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

fuck i love belladonna shes one sexy DIRTY bitch, another i have had more wanks than hot dinners too lol is guage i think thats how u spelt it but i love her too lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> we get thru about 2 oz a week, mostly me of course


2 ...... 2 fuckin oz ? a carbon filters wasted in your life


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

two oz between two people aint hard, if your smoking from day to night and putting in .7-8 per joint,vape,bong really isnt hard to be doin that amount.

do you smoke moggy? i see you dont swim much from them pics fuck that pool area looked cluttered lol and the smashed window?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

one of my new cuttings is Holy grail kush from DNA genetics anyone grew it b4? the info on attitude makes it sound fucking awesome but was wondering if anyone had any personal experience with it?

All growers have been searching for the one plant if you had to pick only one to have with you on a deserted island. Well the search can be temporarily suspended. DNA Brings the community 2 time cannabis cup champion Kosher Kush and they have crossed her to the Multi Champion TheOG#18, bringing you The Holy Grail Kush!This cross produces large resinous buds that reek of OG#18/Kosher goodness!! New or newer carbon filters are highly recommended as the smell can be over powering! The HolyGrail is great for the beginner as well as the Master grower. The Experienced growers can take her to the limit pushing the nutrient uptake to the very edge and being rewarded with insanely aromatic plants with the strength and yield not to be matched!The HolyGrail will demand the highest price of all the OG Kush Hybrids and the bag appeal is second to none. Several HighTimes staff were heard talking of how superior the HolyGrailKush was in looks, smell, and taste. Far out performing all other entries in 2011 HTCC to take First place with a first ever perfect score!!Now the world can try The Holy Grail Kush!


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

slightly different dog pheno, ran the seed last time from the original seed stock from '10 and this is the clone from that. flowers are slightly more compact and more afghani than kush by the looks of it.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

i saw some of the finished product at my local coffeeshop and I reckon they are still searching for the holy grail to be honest


Garybhoy11 said:


> one of my new cuttings is Holy grail kush from DNA genetics anyone grew it b4? the info on attitude makes it sound fucking awesome but was wondering if anyone had any personal experience with it?
> 
> All growers have been searching for the one plant if you had to pick only one to have with you on a deserted island. Well the search can be temporarily suspended. DNA Brings the community 2 time cannabis cup champion Kosher Kush and they have crossed her to the Multi Champion TheOG#18, bringing you The Holy Grail Kush!This cross produces large resinous buds that reek of OG#18/Kosher goodness!! New or newer carbon filters are highly recommended as the smell can be over powering! The HolyGrail is great for the beginner as well as the Master grower. The Experienced growers can take her to the limit pushing the nutrient uptake to the very edge and being rewarded with insanely aromatic plants with the strength and yield not to be matched!The HolyGrail will demand the highest price of all the OG Kush Hybrids and the bag appeal is second to none. Several HighTimes staff were heard talking of how superior the HolyGrailKush was in looks, smell, and taste. Far out performing all other entries in 2011 HTCC to take First place with a first ever perfect score!!Now the world can try The Holy Grail Kush!


----------



## moggggys (Jun 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> two oz between two people aint hard, if your smoking from day to night and putting in .7-8 per joint,vape,bong really isnt hard to be doin that amount.
> 
> do you smoke moggy? i see you dont swim much from them pics fuck that pool area looked cluttered lol and the smashed window?


yep , a pipe once to twice a week depending on the mood , sometimes more , if a friend shows up its a given , i cant be arsed with joints and prefer a nice bit of glass 

the pool is heated but would cost £300 a week in elec to heat !!!!!!!!! just the pump alone is 900w so the pool doesnt get used often , ill jump in then remember just how fuckin cold it is , do a few laps then give up , theres a leather settee in there plus vrs seating so theres plenty of room , the plants are down the sun trap end , the seats work nice as ive taken to trimming in there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 25, 2013)

'Two Toke Killer', tomorrow is 7 weeks 12/12.

Smaller one.




Bigger one.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yep , a pipe once to twice a week depending on the mood , sometimes more , if a friend shows up its a given , i cant be arsed with joints and prefer a nice bit of glass
> 
> the pool is heated but would cost £300 a week in elec to heat !!!!!!!!! just the pump alone is 900w so the pool doesnt get used often , ill jump in then remember just how fuckin cold it is , do a few laps then give up , theres a leather settee in there plus vrs seating so theres plenty of room , the plants are down the sun trap end , the seats work nice as ive taken to trimming in there


fuck that mate cheaper to just go to a local pool or join a nice gym lol just looked really cluttered in them trainwreck pics, was that a smashed window pane in there too?

do u smoke cigs tho mogs? i prefer a drink nowdays tbh, the smoke i just carnt control and will smoke from morning to night if i keep any which ive learnt is far too expensive lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 25, 2013)

the window ? moles are partying hard out there and the soils not far of gravel round here , imagine if you will my good self thrashing the ride on with a can in hand singing friggin in the riggin thinking fuck it let the mower level it out ....... stone from the mower through the window ,,,,, yabastard ,,,,, so given the place is rented i have to sort it and given were on 3 month inspections ill have to sort it soon , ill hide the plants in the wood

the gyms signed up for , shame then its 30 mile away and im tied in for 6 months , that was a waste of fuckin money also 

i gave up the cigs yrs ago after an 18 yr habit , the mrs got a job and it seemed very unfair i would be spunking money on something thats not needed while shes earning , also watching the old girl die of cancer opens your eyes to cigs rather alot hence a pipe , from time to time ill have a neat spliff but i cant roll to save my life and end up with a bag of spuds as per usual plus when your wreaked its easy to load a pipe and burn the fucker


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> one of my new cuttings is Holy grail kush from DNA genetics anyone grew it b4? the info on attitude makes it sound fucking awesome but was wondering if anyone had any personal experience with it?
> 
> All growers have been searching for the one plant if you had to pick only one to have with you on a deserted island. Well the search can be temporarily suspended. DNA Brings the community 2 time cannabis cup champion Kosher Kush and they have crossed her to the Multi Champion TheOG#18, bringing you The Holy Grail Kush!This cross produces large resinous buds that reek of OG#18/Kosher goodness!! New or newer carbon filters are highly recommended as the smell can be over powering! The HolyGrail is great for the beginner as well as the Master grower. The Experienced growers can take her to the limit pushing the nutrient uptake to the very edge and being rewarded with insanely aromatic plants with the strength and yield not to be matched!The HolyGrail will demand the highest price of all the OG Kush Hybrids and the bag appeal is second to none. Several HighTimes staff were heard talking of how superior the HolyGrailKush was in looks, smell, and taste. Far out performing all other entries in 2011 HTCC to take First place with a first ever perfect score!!Now the world can try The Holy Grail Kush!


SOUNDS the bollocks mate... let us know when you start the journal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 25, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the pool is heated but would cost £300 a week in elec to heat!


......ouch!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Two Toke Killer', tomorrow is 7 weeks 12/12.
> 
> Smaller one.
> 
> ...


Have you seen these mate... fkn class.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> one of my new cuttings is Holy grail kush from DNA genetics anyone grew it b4? the info on attitude makes it sound fucking awesome but was wondering if anyone had any personal experience with it?
> 
> All growers have been searching for the one plant if you had to pick only one to have with you on a deserted island. Well the search can be temporarily suspended. DNA Brings the community 2 time cannabis cup champion Kosher Kush and they have crossed her to the Multi Champion TheOG#18, bringing you The Holy Grail Kush!This cross produces large resinous buds that reek of OG#18/Kosher goodness!! New or newer carbon filters are highly recommended as the smell can be over powering! The HolyGrail is great for the beginner as well as the Master grower. The Experienced growers can take her to the limit pushing the nutrient uptake to the very edge and being rewarded with insanely aromatic plants with the strength and yield not to be matched!The HolyGrail will demand the highest price of all the OG Kush Hybrids and the bag appeal is second to none. Several HighTimes staff were heard talking of how superior the HolyGrailKush was in looks, smell, and taste. Far out performing all other entries in* 2011 HTCC to take First place with a first ever perfect score!!*Now the world can try The Holy Grail Kush!


There were over 200 judges at that cup, proves it's fixed.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

i have two of the same make of tent as that drwelsh but not the cubed version, they are really good tents strongest tents ive seen but weird openings not just a front entrance that u can zip all the way down but three smaller kinda holes you can access inside from, very strange.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 25, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> Have you seen these mate... fkn class. View attachment 2713495


I have mate, too small for £200+ and the material for the intakes is thin as fuck.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> SOUNDS the bollocks mate... let us know when you start the journal


its in my sig mate im keeping all my shit on the one thread now, just skip to the last page


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

i got a couple Big Buddah Cheese autoflowering s33ds, if anyone wants them to try out give me a shout u can have them free as im giving autos a miss from now on.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i love belladonna shes one sexy DIRTY bitch, another i have had more wanks than hot dinners too lol is guage i think thats how u spelt it but i love her too lol


Gauge is fuckin hot too. She sure can gooble one up.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its in my sig mate im keeping all my shit on the one thread now, just skip to the last page


haha, that's what I've done... a continuation lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2013)

man i need to go bed, will be up 6-7am with the kids oh the fucking joys of parenthood lmao

have a good one lads........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> man i need to go bed, will be up 6-7am with the kids oh the fucking joys of parenthood lmao
> 
> have a good one lads........


know the feeling mate will be up with my 2 about 7am to get ready for school fucking nightmare lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank god for wake and bake!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2013)

Still not up as early as me ! , look , I'm up !, fuck I feel Ill .


----------



## indikat (Jun 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Still not up as early as me ! , look , I'm up !, fuck I feel Ill .


ah ...good morning..did someone say wake and bake...splendid idea glad I remembered [email protected] sounds llike the sort of BS marketing hype re holy grail, I actually groaned wen thry tell ya to get a new filter cos it stinkds so bad..s like the old days wen the cloggies use to tell ya you had to lie down to smoke it, or the best one...even experienced dutch smokers cant finish the J....fuk off laff in their face an smoke 3, last cunt that tried this trick on was Arjan in his fukin bar cos he was all over me missus(we don't look like a typical married couple and he didn't ask) tellin me not to give the "girl" too many drinks as his weed was very strong..wat u mean your weed..wat u grew it..puff puff spliff gone bottle of wine gone...why doyu pik it early then Andy? it hasn't peaked yet....the missus, u havnt got very nice wine and u should let the cannabis cure a bit more tastes minty but ispose u are a tourist pub yeah...and offski


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 26, 2013)

*

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.






























*


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> man i need to go bed, will be up 6-7am with the kids oh the fucking joys of parenthood lmao
> 
> have a good one lads........


haha the fucking joys. i know them too well mate. my little fucker gets me up at 5 most mornings lol

have anyone tried foliar feeding pk 13/14? i done it the last 2 days and noticed the hairs turned brown quite quick. ive seen leaves burn but never the hairs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha the fucking joys. i know them too well mate. my little fucker gets me up at 5 most mornings lol
> 
> have anyone tried foliar feeding pk 13/14? i done it the last 2 days and noticed the hairs turned brown quite quick. ive seen leaves burn but never the hairs lol


i think im gonna rename my son damien aka spawn of satan lol hes been biting,hitting me since 6am gave up after a hour and just got up lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha the fucking joys. i know them too well mate. my little fucker gets me up at 5 most mornings lol
> 
> have anyone tried foliar feeding pk 13/14? i done it the last 2 days and noticed the hairs turned brown quite quick. ive seen leaves burn but never the hairs lol


fukin ell mr t that is wat I call foliar feeding...never thought of it, lets us no how it goes pls


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i think im gonna rename my son damien aka spawn of satan lol hes been biting,hitting me since 6am gave up after a hour and just got up lol


mine throws the 3 week old kittens around when i got out of the room. he stamped on a slug the other week and bent down saying, are you ok slug? the mrs said its dead boy. he started crying and put his hands over his face lmao



indikat said:


> fukin ell mr t that is wat I call foliar feeding...never thought of it, lets us no how it goes pls


it was a lack of options mate. i thought i ordered a bottle but i didnt. i went up my mates because i remembered giving him a bit but there was only 30ml there. my wilmas have a 50L rez so it wouldnt have gone far in them lol. i dont mind the hairs turning brown a bit quick and i cant see any damadge to the budd or leaves so ill keep it up for a few more days. they'll be on ripen from sunday on


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

Morning ppl how are we all?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

@Ice you got mail


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mc7donald said:


> *
> 
> Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.
> 
> ...


haha yeah right how many times i seen this exact same post now u got nothing original to come up with?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning ppl how are we all?


fucking shattered been up since 6.30 with my 2 brats, on my 4th J of the day already


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @Ice you got mail


 thats a bit personall int it? 

u got one to !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2013)

@Bizzle. The fairy just dropped that parcel safe and sound m8. Cheers


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2013)

stoned life....jus paid £2500 to the wrong organisation...need to get the money back...court legal shit jus landed , more stress, made £300 spread sellin gold and chopped a nice ww that looks as tho she is packin a bit of weight...nother geezer owes me 2k..time for a smoke as im still on the wagon...life goes on ike this til u croak


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

Fairy has departed


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

Saw this on another thread....................

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pot


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright baz fairys jus been, did u pay postage???
Pmsl the lass was like.. Parcel for mr s.badgers, I was thinking who the fucks that! Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Saw this on another thread....................
> 
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pot


Was reading some of that sae, until I came across this bit " It severely hampers the users ability to drive, read, or recognize an incoming train." What a load of shit lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Saw this on another thread....................
> 
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Pot


Ha what a crock of shit that is. Who ever writ that article needs to be blind folded and shot!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Ffs one of these PE seeds is dead! gonna have to throw this last seed in germ. Gonna b gutted if I only end up with 3, mite have to stick that blue Thai in germ aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was reading some of that sae, until I came across this bit " It severely hampers the users ability to drive, read, or recognize an incoming train." What a load of shit lol


Its a deliberate wind up mate, taking the piss


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Its a deliberate wind up mate, taking the piss


Ha ha jus read some of the sub category's lol lol lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 26, 2013)

2 of my clones are either rooting almost outside the rw cube or there summin else going on, is it knuckling it's called? anyway, is this good, bad or catastrophic??


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 2 of my clones are either rooting almost outside the rw cube or there summin else going on, is it knuckling it's called? anyway, is this good, bad or catastrophic??


I had one form a big knuckle a while ago, I think sometimes u get a loada roots from where the knuckle is but I never. Done no harm either m8. When I used rockwool I used to slit the cube down the side then stick a rubber band or something round it. Meant if I fancy a look inside to see what's happening it was easy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fairy has departed



mine? needs to be a strong fucking fairy to carry that lot!lmso



spooningbadgers said:


> Ffs one of these PE seeds is dead! gonna have to throw this last seed in germ. Gonna b gutted if I only end up with 3, mite have to stick that blue Thai in germ aswell


 out of 20 i bought only 1 died and only 2 freebies, i have one going strong with 1 leaf i was gunna pin, had rather slow growth but thats just me being impatient i think,, anwyays been to the house spun the lights the correct way and added extra chain to get em right down ther, cant feel no heat so should see a boost now, the physco are looking ssexy as they always do viney as hell!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine? needs to be a strong fucking fairy to carry that lot!lmso
> 
> 
> 
> out of 20 i bought only 1 died and only 2 freebies, i have one going strong with 1 leaf i was gunna pin, had rather slow growth but thats just me being impatient i think,, anwyays been to the house spun the lights the correct way and added extra chain to get em right down ther, cant feel no heat so should see a boost now, the physco are looking ssexy as they always do viney as hell!


Yup shes huffing and puffing on her way to your house so remember to leave some cookies an a joint on the mantelpiece lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine? needs to be a strong fucking fairy to carry that lot!lmso
> 
> 
> 
> out of 20 i bought only 1 died and only 2 freebies, i have one going strong with 1 leaf i was gunna pin, had rather slow growth but thats just me being impatient i think,, anwyays been to the house spun the lights the correct way and added extra chain to get em right down ther, cant feel no heat so should see a boost now, the physco are looking ssexy as they always do viney as hell!


Everything goin good then ic3....I just got home to find out I'd knocked a dripper out last night when I was lollipopin a bit, floor soaking and a bit of a water mark on the ceiling below ffs, that's what I get for bein careless. Could've been worse, I thot a res had burst, that wouldn't be so good about 200 odd litres, the place would've been swimming


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup shes huffing and puffing on her way to your house so remember to leave some cookies an a joint on the mantelpiece lmao


First off all wer all sending ic3 cuts, now we've moved on and were sendin him shit to grow them....why don't we just send him our plants when there done ffs, sure well trim them and all for ye m8 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup shes huffing and puffing on her way to your house so remember to leave some cookies an a joint on the mantelpiece lmao


and how am i gunna pay you?



Mastergrow said:


> Everything goin good then ic3....I just got home to find out I'd knocked a dripper out last night when I was lollipopin a bit, floor soaking and a bit of a water mark on the ceiling below ffs, that's what I get for bein careless. Could've been worse, I thot a res had burst, that wouldn't be so good about 200 odd litres, the place would've been swimming


 lol yeh i left the hose driiping in a bucket i dint know a hole was in, good job i got the blalasts up

just ordered a new 600 as one of the digis is flikering, got a 600 hps/mh ballast for 25 qwid! touch. same dudes got rvks and all sorts, guess hes not growiong no more
and no i never got it sent to my house or the grow house lmao.

il be running at home a 400 with 4 plants the wen i flip il add the 250 sonT, i may buy a sonT for the 400 yet but im def buying MH, be doing 4 livers.

oh yeh yer a div


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

@ badgers, no probs m8 , glad to help u out ...haha,.... Mr S Badgers.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

evening Indi,that's me on the right , not quite as fat as the one on the left,....god i'm FUCKED !
want to go bed , but goto pick mrs up at 8.30.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Ffs havin problems with the heat issues still can't get it running lower than 31 
Got a clip on fan blowing at the light a ocelating fan blowing round the tent and I've lowered my filter.
Think I need an air cooled hood!
Wanna get the hps on but it will jus kill the seedlings off with the heat!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ffs havin problems with the heat issues still can't get it running lower than 31
> Got a clip on fan blowing at the light a ocelating fan blowing round the tent and I've lowered my filter.
> Think I need an air cooled hood!
> Wanna get the hps on but it will jus kill the seedlings off with the heat!


think of me in a tin shed m8 ! , this weather don't help,( great for lowering humidity ) but still not going over 28.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

fuck , im gonna have to chop a top awf 1of me plants tonight , i got an hours kip last night, going to bed at 9 is a right pain in the cunt !

ps, any one heard off solvite ? hes prob due another harvest by now !


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> evening Indi,that's me on the right , not quite as fat as the one on the left,....god i'm FUCKED !
> want to go bed , but goto pick mrs up at 8.30.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Baz u fuked from workin or smoking?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

fukoff mg not putting al me eggs in 1 baskt u see.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

few pics from today day 25.....View attachment 2714533View attachment 2714535View attachment 2714536View attachment 2714537View attachment 2714538View attachment 2714539


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and how am i gunna pay you?
> 
> 
> > Ill fire you off an email in a bit once ive cooked dinner mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> Baz u fuked from workin or smoking?


working unfortunately mate ! , only got an hours kipp last night, couldnt sleep,then up at 3am, cunt of a day, got stuck on tip twice , home at 4.30 zzzzz, hope your good Indi.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ffs havin problems with the heat issues still can't get it running lower than 31
> Got a clip on fan blowing at the light a ocelating fan blowing round the tent and I've lowered my filter.
> Think I need an air cooled hood!
> Wanna get the hps on but it will jus kill the seedlings off with the heat!


Unless the air you are blowing on the light is going out of the room, you are effectively creating warm air that is getting blown around your room. Try to avoid blowing air on the bulb for starters, IME.


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2013)

I try an keep my temps mid 70s and will dim the lights wen it hits 83 F, anybody run high temps with good success? my absolute pref is 74F 35 rh for flower


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

last few days ive been hitting like 85 cos of bludy weather......just posted a few pics.....just gave them some water......left door open a whyle too


indikat said:


> I try an keep my temps mid 70s and will dim the lights wen it hits 83 F, anybody run high temps with good success? my absolute pref is 74F 35 rh for flower


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Unless the air you are blowing on the light is going out of the room, you are effectively creating warm air that is getting blown around your room. Try to avoid blowing air on the bulb for starters, IME.


Makes sense lol. I'm struggling to find 4" aircooled hoods.
any one ever tried growin at about 32 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

tbh lads im growin at 30 in this weather.......my lowest on my grow is bout 28 cos time of year.....mine ay doing to bad.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

my local shops got the 4 inch was going to get some but tbh with weather don't think make much diff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> I try an keep my temps mid 70s and will dim the lights wen it hits 83 F, anybody run high temps with good success? my absolute pref is 74F 35 rh for flower


my cupboard normally sits between 32c - 36c and 25rh lol ive grown like this for a cpl years and had no problems so far just keep an eye for leaves drying out and water it up, ive just bought a tent, c/filter, extractor, intake fan, and a few other bits so hopefully my new setup the temps will be a bit cooler but if they not i aint worried as like i said i still pull good buds off my plants in high temps


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

always chuckle wen I see your pic gary.....class


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> always chuckle wen I see your pic gary.....class


cant take no credit m8 it was swiped off google images lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

yer man still class tho.....I shld do a girl version put one of my daughters Barbie outfits on it and a wig lmao.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> cant take no credit m8 it was swiped off google images lol


----------



## moggggys (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Makes sense lol. I'm struggling to find 4" aircooled hoods.
> any one ever tried growin at about 32 lol


dont think they make 4 inch , ive got 2 5 inchers 

and yeah 32 isnt a problem , not ideal but not the end of the world


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my local shops got the 4 inch was going to get some but tbh with weather don't think make much diff


They got a website mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

ah no they aint got one.....shops called fastgrow hydrophonics tho its in Wolverhampton tho bro.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

u can get 5 inch and get converters


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

yer they make 4inch looked at them today.....


moggggys said:


> dont think they make 4 inch , ive got 2 5 inchers
> 
> and yeah 32 isnt a problem , not ideal but not the end of the world


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

moggggys said:


> dont think they make 4 inch , ive got 2 5 inchers
> 
> and yeah 32 isnt a problem , not ideal but not the end of the world


Thats what I thought but I saw one on a yank website


----------



## iiKode (Jun 26, 2013)

iv got my closet door stlanted all the time, keepin mine at 25c easily, 40 rh roughly an usually i see it go up to 27, but the last few days its been alright, but if i close the door it goes way up to like 35, so im away to get a spigpot thing to attach the ducting to the hole in the wall i made, new more powerfull extractor and i should be good to go.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah no they aint got one.....shops called fastgrow hydrophonics tho its in Wolverhampton tho bro.....


What a bitch lol. Out of curiosity how much where they mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

I got 2 ram exausts on my room still hittin 30s in this weather.....dam u global warming...we England.....a week of sun that's it all year round......fbukers.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

kno they wernt cheep think it was bout 45 sqid


spooningbadgers said:


> What a bitch lol. Out of curiosity how much where they mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

if wernt shut id phone them..........u cheked ebay?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my cupboard normally sits between 32c - 36c and 25rh lol ive grown like this for a cpl years and had no problems so far just keep an eye for leaves drying out and water it up, ive just bought a tent, c/filter, extractor, intake fan, and a few other bits so hopefully my new setup the temps will be a bit cooler but if they not i aint worried as like i said i still pull good buds off my plants in high temps


Do ya have ya seedlings in there gaz?


----------



## moggggys (Jun 26, 2013)

the pool area hits 30+ everyday and there going mental in there , pics if you want um ?

ive a few on 24/7 in the loft , ill bugger off and see what it says up there , i figure around the 35 at the moment


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> if wernt shut id phone them..........u cheked ebay?


Yeah smallest ones I can find on it are 5"ers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Do ya have ya seedlings in there gaz?


i got a week old seedling and 2 cuttings that were just potted yesterday in the cupboard and no problems i have done the same for about 3 years.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i got a week old seedling and 2 cuttings that were just potted yesterday in the cupboard and no problems i have done the same for about 3 years.


Fuck it then I mite flip the hps on in a few days then


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

Spoony , just get reducers, I had 5" cool tube, but 4" ducting , fan & filter, greens horticulture sell em


----------



## iiKode (Jun 26, 2013)

other 2 plants are still stunted in the 1L pots, just take water/feed/water every day because they drink alot but no root growth = no growth apparently.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2013)

i no it was only a filter but be carefull sending stuff in fake names, you miss that post then most sorting offices will want i.d to collect and if you dont collect, after eighteen days i think they will then send the parcel to a undelivered mail center where it gets opened to look for any return to sender address info


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Spoony , just get reducers, I had 5" cool tube, but 4" ducting , fan & filter, greens horticulture sell em


Nice 1 baz mite have to do that it's at like 32 and I'm only runnin the ballast at 400 atm gonna b bout fuckin 38 when I switch to 600


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no it was only a filter but be carefull sending stuff in fake names, you miss that post then most sorting offices will want i.d to collect and if you dont collect, after eighteen days i think they will then send the parcel to a undelivered mail center where it gets opened to look for any return to sender address info


Good one m8, never thought of that ! , newb here ! Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## moggggys (Jun 26, 2013)

seem to be doing ok


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Nice 1 baz mite have to do that it's at like 32 and I'm only runnin the ballast at 400 atm gonna b bout fuckin 38 when I switch to 600


I bring in my air from outside & dump it outside, 27-28 isn't bad for a tin shack .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Spoony , just get reducers, I had 5" cool tube, but 4" ducting , fan & filter, greens horticulture sell em


Did you have a 600 in a 5" cooltube?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Did you have a 600 in a 5" cooltube?


Yes m8, whatever u do , don't turn ya fan off with bulb on in tube , like I did once, the bulb just melted from the screw end ! , fuckin weed , makes ya do strange things .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes m8, whatever u do , don't turn ya fan off with bulb on in tube , like I did once, the bulb just melted from the screw end ! , fuckin weed , makes ya do strange things .


same happens with the 6'' baz that fan gos off you can smell burning lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

fuk me i feel like a cripple, cant move lol, been doing far too much, my minds writing cheques my body cant cash, quiet literally.

cant touch the floor thats for surE! good job with people like sambo lurking for floor touchers b4 he pounces! lolz

was gunna say summet,, oh yeh temps, i thnk otherday wen was real fucking hot mine spiked at 34 but that was with zero extraction and fans on low, with extraction on and fans running im at about 27 if it gets real hot al have to use 2 fucking extractors,

on another note, sambo did u get my last message otherday,, that gravy yeh?

so between a plastic ballast and a cooltube,, u aint got a very safe setup LOL

http://www.come.in/


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2013)

Off to me pit un stoned ! Catch u in the morrow , night all.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 26, 2013)

i just ordered some more guanokalong. i snipped a branch or 2 off each side that was dropping too low. i quick dried them and rolled a few joints and you can deffinatley tell the difference.


----------



## moggggys (Jun 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Did you have a 600 in a 5" cooltube?


had a 400 in mine and it was toasty hot , didnt melt but id defo recommend having it attached to a fan full time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

oh well fuk u very much no cunt talke to ic3 then OKEYFUCKINCUNTYDOKEY!

anyone playing the last of us? i think im about to finish it.. fucker justcost me 40 dab too!!!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 26, 2013)

How's things lads . Just popping in to see who's around . why am I not suprised to see temps the main topic lol luckily I got 6 noname under a 250 cfl . I might veg them all the way through summer have a nice crop for Christmas. height permitting . I tried seeds in them fog cloners off ebay . wouldn't do it again . good for clones though . It's nice to be back in coco I must say I find it idiot proof its very simple . Hope all is going well lads .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> How's things lads . Just popping in to see who's around . why am I not suprised to see temps the main topic lol luckily I got 6 noname under a 250 cfl . I might veg them all the way through summer have a nice crop for Christmas. height permitting . I tried seeds in them fog cloners off ebay . wouldn't do it again . good for clones though . It's nice to be back in coco I must say I find it idiot proof its very simple . Hope all is going well lads .


 yeh coco is for sure! so simple, no need to PH and very durable! i done rockwool, soil, and i must say coco is so much better, yet with soil ther is a taste improvement,

im gunna try get me hands on one fo those cloner things a 12 pot seems to be the concensus, i know sum1 on here has got one not being used so i may make them a oofer

hows trix anyways pal?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 26, 2013)

They are worth the money ic3 . I ran organic soil with bio bizz last grow not my cup of tea . I like the saying " if it's not broken dont fix it " . Things are not bad mate . Apart from watching some rich bitch drinking dog food , fish & sheep eyes lolol ( big brother ) . What you got under the lights mate .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> They are worth the money ic3 . I ran organic soil with bio bizz last grow not my cup of tea . I like the saying " if it's not broken dont fix it " . Things are not bad mate . Apart from watching some rich bitch drinking dog food , fish & sheep eyes lolol ( big brother ) . What you got under the lights mate .


20 PE
NL X SKUNK
pakistani vally (i know,i know)
karamelo
4x physcosis

and awaiting on 4 livers for a diff location to the main op


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 26, 2013)

my little dragon...........


----------



## indikat (Jun 26, 2013)

goooood morning, I don't drink alcohol and go to bed early, I feel great.....so Sambo wat animals you bin shootin for fun in SA ha ha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

i didnt even delete that post myself? very strange?

nuffing that exciting indi, shot a couple of blessbuks just cause they where the cheapest lol have tried to shoot for hours n hours baboons n blue monkeys but they are very fast n clever and im a shit shot lol classed as vermin over there they are.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my little dragon...........View attachment 2715005


i used to have 2 dragons. i sold them for extra cash to start growing lol. i found it was a lot cheeper to buy live food in a big bag over the net instead of going to the local pet shop. you'll need a spare tank to keep them in. my mrs said i can get a reptile if i leave her have a spider, i fucking hate spiders


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

just got back from me local growshop, they have these hoods in stock for two hundred quid, didnt think you could even get them in the uk.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer i had 2 dragons before these but sadly died.....lived a good 10 years tho....so got me 2 new ones otherday.....thay in 5 foot viv


mrt1980 said:


> i used to have 2 dragons. i sold them for extra cash to start growing lol. i found it was a lot cheeper to buy live food in a big bag over the net instead of going to the local pet shop. you'll need a spare tank to keep them in. my mrs said i can get a reptile if i leave her have a spider, i fucking hate spiders


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

do a lot of shootin me self in uk......been huntsman for goot 9 yrs now....got me firearms......mainly rabbit phesent deer ect.......


newuserlol said:


> i didnt even delete that post myself? very strange?
> 
> nuffing that exciting indi, shot a couple of blessbuks just cause they where the cheapest lol have tried to shoot for hours n hours baboons n blue monkeys but they are very fast n clever and im a shit shot lol classed as vermin over there they are.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

been on attitude......so many to choose from but want few strains to breed and make fem seeds off......was going to try trainwrek n blue mammoth ........few ideas guys?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> do a lot of shootin me self in uk......been huntsman for goot 9 yrs now....got me firearms......mainly rabbit phesent deer ect.......


you would love it over there then imc, my friends family own a few game farms where people go on hols to hunt is big business and not cheap either, but you can shoot pretty much anything you want aslong as you got the cash, lots of em hunt with crossbows tho rather than guns spose when your doing it regular gets boring n too easy with guns.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah man sounds cool.......yer i have crosbow 2....i like using me 223 cal n semiauto shottys lol.......yer have to pay were i shoot usualy 250 sqid a yer got few more places we go for free as farmers dont want the vermin on there land.......and yer me and browinlaw planning a hunting trip to south africa soon looking fwd to that.....but yer here u bro once u use to guns it dose get boring.....i like to get new things each year......just started making me own bullits too thats fun.....


newuserlol said:


> you would love it over there then imc, my friends family own a few game farms where people go on hols to hunt is big business and not cheap either, but you can shoot pretty much anything you want aslong as you got the cash, lots of em hunt with crossbows tho rather than guns spose when your doing it regular gets boring n too easy with guns.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

laws very stricked over here tho can only shoot certen things certen times of year shit realy no end of times we been out with nitescopes and saw deer......its like dang...could of blasted ya ass........ha ha...i must say tho deer is the best meat ive ever taisted......


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2013)

I am not sure why you just can't shoot dear anytime of the year in the UK these days. The deer stock is fukkin bananas from what I heard, and growing out of proportion all the time......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

some bunnys i blaped othernite lmaoooooooooooooo


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer its all to do with seasons in uk...its same with duck phesent ect...but bunnys its all year round.....


DST said:


> I am not sure why you just can't shoot dear anytime of the year in the UK these days. The deer stock is fukkin bananas from what I heard, and growing out of proportion all the time......


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> been on attitude......so many to choose from but want few strains to breed and make fem seeds off......was going to try trainwrek n blue mammoth ........few ideas guys?


im ordering some original amnesia, dinachem and white siberian from dinafem. HSO blue dream and ill chuck in the cotton candy free seed too. i grew the first 2 last time and they were the best ive grown myself so far. ill order some dog regs too and pop a few to sex, ill probably run them in air pots


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

i like dear season tho cos every dear we get 100 sqid for it.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah sounds good man......i just want to make few strains ppl aint made yet......ill be more than happy to pop seeds out too.....lol


mrt1980 said:


> im ordering some original amnesia, dinachem and white siberian from dinafem. HSO blue dream and ill chuck in the cotton candy free seed too. i grew the first 2 last time and they were the best ive grown myself so far. ill order some dog regs too and pop a few to sex, ill probably run them in air pots


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

everyone seems to be bangin on a bout this bomb shit....?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

@imc

i went for a month bout a year ago and have stayed over there for a few months previous to that, is a cool holiday.

cheap booze,weed,steak loads of huge casinos highly recommend to also book a couple of days in cape town when u go, thats a lovely part of SA.

getting back to guns tho, i dont no very much about them have never fired a gun in the uk only abroad, when i was last there was shooting some kind of semi-auto shotty it had a barrel cartridge thing held twelve cartridges i think and instead of sliding back to load the next slug u lifted the front handle up n to the side, was a fucking cool gun the person had put some kinda lazer sight thing on it too.

dont spose you would no what sort of gun that is from my shitty description lol i did send some vids back to a few of the lads in here of me firing it but havent a clue what type of shotgun it was?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer sounds cool bro.....aint done much shooting holidays....but hit 31 now getting older and fancy a bit......yer gun soinds like a semi auto shotty to me.....makes me think tho why had lazer on cos shottys spred when u fire....


newuserlol said:


> @imc
> 
> i went for a month bout a year ago and have stayed over there for a few months previous to that, is a cool holiday.
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer sounds cool bro.....aint done much shooting holidays....but hit 31 now getting older and fancy a bit......yer gun soinds like a semi auto shotty to me.....makes me think tho why had lazer on cos shottys spred when u fire....


it wasnt used for hunting or nowt it was for protection, i was just shooting it into trees and shit fuck nos why it had the laser sight? was very cool tho, he also had one of them jamesbond guns a walther ppk is it? smallish handgun, that was nice too shoot.

the bloke also made ammunition cause he was showing me certain bullets for the handgun that he had made which had metal tips, hollowpoint bullets? he said they where illegal even in SA lol and he had certain cartridges for the shotgun too that pretty much split small trees in half.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer man i use hollows to lmao u shld see what thay do to a bunny.....turns it inside out....used on them pics took his head off lol.....i enjoy makin my own bullets tbh.....lot of shells come from like afgan ect.....just have to buy tips powder ect and press them again.....lot cheeper than buying anyways...and yer shottys will take a tree down quite easly.....i mainly use mine for birds phesents flying over ect.....


newuserlol said:


> it wasnt used for hunting or nowt it was for protection, i was just shooting it into trees and shit fuck nos why it had the laser sight? was very cool tho, he also had one of them jamesbond guns a walther ppk is it? smallish handgun, that was nice too shoot.
> 
> the bloke also made ammunition cause he was showing me certain bullets for the handgun that he had made which had metal tips, hollowpoint bullets? he said they where illegal even in SA lol and he had certain cartridges for the shotgun too that pretty much split small trees in half.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

heres a couple vids dunno why they sideways tho but u can c me with rifle out window at end.....and nite vid is when we use red lamps to spot there eyes as red makes bunnys eyes glow bright stunns them to so they stop still....soz vids shit but its an idea...[video]IMG_0114[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah dang wont show.....oh well.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man i use hollows to lmao u shld see what thay do to a bunny.....turns it inside out....used on them pics took his head off lol.....i enjoy makin my own bullets tbh.....lot of shells come from like afgan ect.....just have to buy tips powder ect and press them again.....lot cheeper than buying anyways...and yer shottys will take a tree down quite easly.....i mainly use mine for birds phesents flying over ect.....


you sound like you enjoy your guns n hunting etc, is it not risky having the grow cause shorely you would lose all ya guns if you ever got a tug for the weed?

i love guns but they do scare me a little tbh, but that feeling of power when holding/shooting a gun is pretty mad, i use to carry around with me in SA my friends lil snubnose 38. revolver when on the farm, until pissed n benzo'd out me nut i almost shot meself in the leg lol me mate took it off me after that lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer they would take my firearms if got caught....chance im taking tho.....ha ha yer i can rem when i shot my first shotgun....nearly put me on me back lmao......took silencer off me 223 cal and shot it....dang.....that had some kik brused me sholderblade.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer they would take my firearms if got caught....chance im taking tho.....ha ha yer i can rem when i shot my first shotgun....nearly put me on me back lmao......took silencer off me 223 cal and shot it....dang.....that had some kik brused me sholderblade.......


fair enough, just dont get caught lol

i member the first time i fired a gun was in thailand at some shooting range, was a big handgun semi-auto 45.cal i think, anyway i wasnt holding it right cause when id shot all the bullets the bit at the top slide right back and took a huge chunk out me hand lol wasnt the best day of that hols cause then went to some zoo and was looking at these tigers with only chain mail fence between us the fucking thing turned around and sprayed me with piss lol fucking stank in the sun and quickly.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

lmfaoooooooooooooo at tiger....ha ha wasnt yr day ay.....yer i kno i talk on ere bout me shit but irl no one knows part from me n missis....taking a year off growing big nxt yr and just doing one or 2 hybirds makin own seeds ect...and yer man u dont hold a gun rite and your not ready for it...expect the worse......ive pissed my self at some of the vids on yt lol


newuserlol said:


> fair enough, just dont get caught lol
> 
> i member the first time i fired a gun was in thailand at some shooting range, was a big handgun semi-auto 45.cal i think, anyway i wasnt holding it right cause when id shot all the bullets the bit at the top slide right back and took a huge chunk out me hand lol wasnt the best day of that hols cause then went to some zoo and was looking at these tigers with only chain mail fence between us the fucking thing turned around and sprayed me with piss lol fucking stank in the sun and quickly.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmfaoooooooooooooo at tiger....ha ha wasnt yr day ay.....yer i kno i talk on ere bout me shit but irl no one knows part from me n missis....taking a year off growing big nxt yr and just doing one or 2 hybirds makin own seeds ect...and yer man u dont hold a gun rite and your not ready for it...expect the worse......ive pissed my self at some of the vids on yt lol


was a wicked hols tho just not that day lol was in pattaya thailand, whore town basically lol was a long time ago now tho i was only eighteen me dad took me there for me birthday.

lool at some of them youtube vids, like the ones from real wars where they aint got a clue how to fire the mortors n they just explode lmao or the people caught from the back blast from rpgs lolol


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

never done water sports wiv a tiger, and I passed up the offer to take a cow out with an RPG for $100, shit ive lead a dull life, the bloke was very disappointed and kept trying to persuade me "instant hamburger" ummm


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer man [email protected] them talibans firing guns and end up on there arses......id of loved to go in army i couldnt tol there disaplin some bloke shoutin at me id fbukin nut him.....lol


newuserlol said:


> was a wicked hols tho just not that day lol was in pattaya thailand, whore town basically lol was a long time ago now tho i was only eighteen me dad took me there for me birthday.
> 
> lool at some of them youtube vids, like the ones from real wars where they aint got a clue how to fire the mortors n they just explode lmao or the people caught from the back blast from rpgs lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

lmfaoooo.....


indikat said:


> never done water sports wiv a tiger, and I passed up the offer to take a cow out with an RPG for $100, shit ive lead a dull life, the bloke was very disappointed and kept trying to persuade me "instant hamburger" ummm


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 27, 2013)

Evening ladies. God I hate starting from seed sooooo sloooowww


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 27, 2013)

got a feeling another one of these PE is dead! bean split but its been 4 days and aint poped its head out they soil yet. looks like im gonna b running 3 PE and 1 blue thai


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 27, 2013)

Must say its a pleasure to read about SA I went there about 5-6 years ago Cape Town for 3 weeks absolutely out of this world . If you can look past the poverty you will have a great time . I've been to many places Florida , Dominican ect & SA wins hands down . Seing whales breaking in the waves is incredible . We done the whole shark Thing Going through their McDonalds drive through ( seal island ) to see a great white alongside you is a shitty moment . I remember my dad asking the guy on the boat " so is it true they are quite harmless until frightened or spooked " the driver replied " let me tell you something now you jump in there your dead " no shit captain . I remember watching this woman swimming the bay and our guide said she had done that everyday for years . Crazy fucker she did get eaten pritty bad a week later . That's no bullshit . I come close to death in a zoo out there . My dad though it would be funny to go off into the part of the Zoo which says do not enter . There was a shed which was double the size of a normal garden shed which had a male lion in there . I don't know why but my guess is some sort of breeding programe or something but my dad clocked it before I did & thought it was funny to call me over . " have a look in there boy " he said . I looked & looked again because the sun was beating down on this plastic glass & it was very hard to look inside . The next second I seen this lion run at me & jump at the window . Now I tell you something . I fucking shit myself . That story is still well spoken around the family lololol . I loved South Africa if you get the chance lads get out there .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 27, 2013)

South Africa???? fucking Butlins would do me fine!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Must say its a pleasure to read about SA I went there about 5-6 years ago Cape Town for 3 weeks absolutely out of this world . If you can look past the poverty you will have a great time . I've been to many places Florida , Dominican ect & SA wins hands down . Seing whales breaking in the waves is incredible . We done the whole shark Thing Going through their McDonalds drive through ( seal island ) to see a great white alongside you is a shitty moment . I remember my dad asking the guy on the boat " so is it true they are quite harmless until frightened or spooked " the driver replied " let me tell you something now you jump in there your dead " no shit captain . I remember watching this woman swimming the bay and our guide said she had done that everyday for years . Crazy fucker she did get eaten pritty bad a week later . That's no bullshit . I come close to death in a zoo out there . My dad though it would be funny to go off into the part of the Zoo which says do not enter . There was a shed which was double the size of a normal garden shed which had a male lion in there . I don't know why but my guess is some sort of breeding programe or something but my dad clocked it before I did & thought it was funny to call me over . " have a look in there boy " he said . I looked & looked again because the sun was beating down on this plastic glass & it was very hard to look inside . The next second I seen this lion run at me & jump at the window . Now I tell you something . I fucking shit myself . That story is still well spoken around the family lololol . I loved South Africa if you get the chance lads get out there .



lmao fuck that, when i was there last year we went to some place wasnt very touristy but i paid i think fifty rand to go into the pen and play wit n hold baby lions and baby cheetahs that was pretty cool,


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 27, 2013)

updated my journal guys if ya wanna nose, I know most of ya don't give a shit and why should you? but just thought i'd throw it out there. pmsl .... im gonna be starting a mainline experiment soon too, with 2 white widow clones, should be fun that!!!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 27, 2013)

Would love to do that sambo my dad just come back from Thailand and got photos with lions and shit . Might go there next year . I got Florida in October with the lil 1 & the mrs that's cost an arm & leg be worth it though . How you keeping sambo ? Birdy tells me your growing the blueberry or have how's it treating you lol ? Welsh magic where you from in wales then mush lolol ?


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> updated my journal guys if ya wanna nose, I know most of ya don't give a shit and why should you? but just thought i'd throw it out there. pmsl .... im gonna be starting a mainline experiment soon too, with 2 white widow clones, should be fun that!!!


im not so sure that ww is good for mainlining doc, I ve done a few mainlines wiv indica doms, jus seems like a way of slowing them up which I occasionally have to do, the plushberry I grew recently was mainlined and loved it but topping for 4 is a quicker finish ime


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 27, 2013)

A lad that used to work for me was from South Africa I use to say to him y the fuck did you leave SA for this shit hole!
But he said there is a lot of violence and poverty out there.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Would love to do that sambo my dad just come back from Thailand and got photos with lions and shit . Might go there next year . I got Florida in October with the lil 1 & the mrs that's cost an arm & leg be worth it though . How you keeping sambo ? Birdy tells me your growing the blueberry or have how's it treating you lol ? Welsh magic where you from in wales then mush lolol ?


its abit different in thailand or was ten year ago anyway when i was there, yeah you could hold the baby tigers etc but it was done badly and cruel as soon as they put the lil tiger on ya lap they gave it a bottle of milk could tell the poor thing was starving and didnt even notice you holding it, at the same place you could go sit and have pics taken with full grown tigers was just a lil thai bloke with a stick hitting it every now n then if it growled to much, me dad was trying to get me to have a pic but i told him to do one and went for the baby tigers instead.

that was one of the very few downsides to the hols in thailand, very nice interesting place to visit.

in SA tho it was really nice, the lions where young and asleep when i went and held em so got abit grumpy and where crying, but the cheetahs where alot bigger and really playfull i stayed in there with em for quite a while playing, the fuckers where jumping on me head n licking my slaphead lol 

yeah not really growing the blueberry threw choice was just all the clones i could get at the time so done run and now got another going but after this back to the exo,pyscho,livers just didnt have em at the time.

that was the blueberry i done last run.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea spoon it's crazy . In Cape Town you can go to McDonalds take a 10 min walk in a certain direction and your in one of the worlds poorest places on earth . It's crazy . Obviously poverty = crime .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> A lad that used to work for me was from South Africa I use to say to him y the fuck did you leave SA for this shit hole!
> But he said there is a lot of violence and poverty out there.


yeah there is spoons, all gravy for a hols or a couple of months but wouldnt fancy living there full time.

ive spent quite a bit of time in Johannesburg that city just has a air of menace about it fucking scarey lol me mate would wind me up and drive through the inner city parts whilst i was shitting bricks lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 27, 2013)

What blueberry is it m8 ? There was a guy growing around here who had it big long dense buds with a distinct smell . Very nice . 

With Thailand that's the one thing that's holding me back from visiting is the cruelty to animals and humans 1 of my work m8s has a Thai wife . But she wasnt a prostatute he said . He forgets he's known for being full of shit lolol .


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> A lad that used to work for me was from South Africa I use to say to him y the fuck did you leave SA for this shit hole!
> But he said there is a lot of violence and poverty out there.


yeah I always wondered the same, I did a production line job once (one day only)and all the black ladies workin it were talkin about savin up enuf money to go back home for a holiday ffs, worst poverty is in this country in tha winter wiv all the oldies dieing of cold an shit people on tha streets...at least in SA they got the beach ya, bananas gowin on trees an such, bbq monkey for dinner by the sounds of it if ya can shoot...violence...people getting their heads chopped off in the street lmfao in London....but seriously I wanna go


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah there is spoons, all gravy for a hols or a couple of months but wouldnt fancy living there full time.
> 
> ive spent quite a bit of time in Johannesburg that city just has a air of menace about it fucking scarey lol me mate would wind me up and drive through the inner city parts whilst i was shitting bricks lol


yeah that's where he was from sambo Johannesburg, said its a bit dodgy like lol. yeah I wouldn't mind goin cape town and to the top of table top mountain. really fancy mexico me, was thinking of goin next year with the misses .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 27, 2013)

Alright lads, 3 fucking hrs on side of m4 at 5 this morning , blow out on trailer ! Pooed me sen. I am fucked & smell like wet rats ! Laters all, & to top it off I just got me hand stuck in a mason jar scraping tobacco around it !


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

made another £330 gambling today, sat on my arse in front of this smoking and gambling, wat a fukin scumbag im becoming...used to get invited to dinner parties and the occasional Ball, paid taxes and employed people....it all went up in smoke.... next ill be tuggin my balls an gobbin in tha street ...life


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2013)

umm 5 days or a week veg? nr enough lol,, the middle row is physco clones, theyl be getting moved away since starting rhiz theyve taken off, lowered them lights right down yesterday and DAMN! ther fast little fuckers innit!

umm so feeding levels are
physco are on 2ml of A&B and 4 ml of rhiz
the babies are on 4ml rhiz and 4 ml of canna START

fucking hell i need sum good shit to smoke best hurry tf up, but wer 3 months out simplez/


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

lookin good in there ice, amazin wat a few plants and 2400w? can do to a place


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah that's where he was from sambo Johannesburg, said its a bit dodgy like lol. yeah I wouldn't mind goin cape town and to the top of table top mountain. really fancy mexico me, was thinking of goin next year with the misses .


cape town is amazing spoons really nice place, would be nice to go with the missus but its far from cheap not just the getting there and hotels but food n drink etc, ive always spent any time in cape town down by the waterfront and a meal out there with drinks for two your looking at 80-120 but saying that i was usually drinking treble vods or cocktails and eating shitloads of seafood or steak lol

cable mountin fuck that! i drove half way up there and made me friend turn the car around i dont like heights lol 



rollajoint said:


> What blueberry is it m8 ? There was a guy growing around here who had it big long dense buds with a distinct smell . Very nice .
> 
> With Thailand that's the one thing that's holding me back from visiting is the cruelty to animals and humans 1 of my work m8s has a Thai wife . But she wasnt a prostatute he said . He forgets he's known for being full of shit lolol .


the blueberry was given to me as clones, spose to be fairly old i dont have a clue whos it is but it dus fucking stink bad, yields nice just not as nice as the exo,pyscho,livers hence why im scraping it.



indikat said:


> made another £330 gambling today, sat on my arse in front of this smoking and gambling, wat a fukin scumbag im becoming...used to get invited to dinner parties and the occasional Ball, paid taxes and employed people....it all went up in smoke.... next ill be tuggin my balls an gobbin in tha street ...life


and now indi your stuck with us most nights lol proper lowering the tone mate lol

whatcha have a win on today then? cards,roulette,slots?


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> same as yesterday..spread betting, today I was short selling gold at £10 pip, currently at £340, basically gambling on price fluctuations in the gold market


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> lookin good in there ice, amazin wat a few plants and 2400w? can do to a place


lol yeh and il be handing another 600 in ther soon got new ballast on the way, so il swap out the digi and use the digi and just hang in the middle, fukit imay as well, the physco be getting moved away soon



indikat said:


> same as yesterday..spread betting, today I was short selling gold at £10 pip, currently at £340, basically gambling on price fluctuations in the gold market


gold? market? wtf,, no mate u need to be trading in mcdonalds and primark shares if u wanna be a true chav lmao


oh my oh my another 56 200ml pre-gabs just landed,, what to do,what to do,, hmmmm


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

Chavs love gold don't they?


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 27, 2013)

indikat said:


>


fk me, he got 8 oz from his 20 plant set up and swapped it for some bling bling..... hahaha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 27, 2013)

and stuck one on his bird too by the looks of it, just to prove the duster works like!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ahh man still lookin on attitude to find strains to cross to get seeds.......any ideas that will be good? pref aint been done


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahh man still lookin on attitude to find strains to cross to get seeds.......any ideas that will be good? pref aint been done


are you ok with regs? or they have to be fems? if regs what bout some of london underground origanals stuff maybe the killerskunk or oldtimes or smellyberry?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah well i was looking at fems yer.......sprayin branch with silver shit n let it do its thing....but suppose could look into them....


newuserlol said:


> are you ok with regs? or they have to be fems? if regs what bout some of london underground origanals stuff maybe the killerskunk or oldtimes or smellyberry?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah man only do 10s and 1 out of stok lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

indi,ice,sharkid your clones lol took on monday will be with yas on time as promised.


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

nice one sambo


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

was thinking ice bomb with sommert


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah well i was looking at fems yer.......sprayin branch with silver shit n let it do its thing....but suppose could look into them....


imc you dont even smoke it no? why bother with breeding mate its ag and theres a shitload more money to be made from just growin than there is trying to make ya own strain etc.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice one sambo


almost indi add 6stone and your there mate lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer man i get u......my plan was to make a strain...good one......make all my seeds......keep me going for a bit.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man i get u......my plan was to make a strain...good one......make all my seeds......keep me going for a bit.......


good stable fems, i.e white russian,bubblegum from seriousseeds, nemesis,power africa,northan soul from seedsman them 5 strains ive grown or have seen with the real eyes not the net ones lol grown. 

they will yield and do ya proud in both qaulity of smoke and yield, grow stuff like that man earn ya crust and dont risk that licence for longer than u have too.


----------



## indikat (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man i get u......my plan was to make a strain...good one......make all my seeds......keep me going for a bit.......


u goin from crawlin to flyin, theres walking and running to learn first man


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer bro i understand......reads bit about licence and keeps looking out window on edge........lol...ill look into them......


newuserlol said:


> good stable fems, i.e white russian,bubblegum from seriousseeds, nemesis,power africa,northan soul from seedsman them 5 strains ive grown or have seen with the real eyes not the net ones lol grown.
> 
> they will yield and do ya proud in both qaulity of smoke and yield, grow stuff like that man earn ya crust and dont risk that licence for longer than u have too.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

my current eight blueberry half way threw a major haircut lol thats seven days into 12-12


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

totaly bro.......but first i dont sucseed....try n try again.........just fanced bit of seed making........i mean 1 plant of seed will keep me going fot time and nuff for hanouts.....


indikat said:


> u goin from crawlin to flyin, theres walking and running to learn first man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2013)

looking nice then u big lump! this ur last run with blueberry? u just flowerin out the mother or still got her?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looking nice then u big lump! this ur last run with blueberry? u just flowerin out the mother or still got her?


no shes a gonna ice, i just want the easiest sell and not saying they the holy grail of weed but the clone-onlys i.e exo,pyscho,livers are the easiest sell, everyone in the south wants cheese and simple fact is theres no better cheese than pyscho n exo.

the livers yes will out stink the pyscho n exo but its a lighter stone, i want that more for me percy but its a northan clone-only no one down here nos what it is..


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

how these looking? day 26 from flip.....few of me plants........lights just gon off


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2715978
> 
> my current eight blueberry half way threw a major haircut lol thats seven days into 12-12


look good them m8, I just put mine in flower last night. What u reckon you'll pull off them, any idea??


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> look good them m8, I just put mine in flower last night. What u reckon you'll pull off them, any idea??


ill be disapointed with anything less than 20-25oz mg, its a easy sell mate cause it fucking stinks but not all that impressed with it, will be the last time i grow it anyway, the stink of the plants in veg and flower and dried i just expected better flavour, it deffo needs a cure and thats a gonna for me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how these looking? day 26 from flip.....few of me plants.....View attachment 2715982View attachment 2715983View attachment 2715984View attachment 2715985View attachment 2715986...lights just gon off


they look nice imc, keep em healthy and your pull a good weight from them.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they look nice imc, keep em healthy and your pull a good weight from them.



thanks for that link the other evening samb`s, i`m burning them like hot cakes hahahahaha...


sorry for the thread jack lads, as you were..


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> thanks for that link the other evening samb`s, i`m burning them like hot cakes hahahahaha...
> 
> 
> sorry for the thread jack lads, as you were..


your always welcome Ae, as we where oh yeah chatting shite as per lolol


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 27, 2013)

i think you lads have it down in here, bit of banter, few swaps , and you lot know your stuff too, always good info on this thread...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> i think you lads have it down in here, bit of banter, few swaps , and you lot know your stuff too, always good info on this thread...


this thread gos threw changes ae, few more oldies in here last year or so is getting abit better not that i in my drunken states havent lowered the tone a fair bit the last years lmao

did u watch all that man of steel the other night? heard good things bout that movie am gonna wait for a good copy.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 27, 2013)

ah the copy i got the other night was good, not dark or blurry sound was alittle off but your right, i was a bit excited now i broke into torrents hahahaha, and juped at the title...


be waiting for the good copys from now on, have the little ones spoilt already, lets just say there flush for movies for awhile..


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this thread gos threw changes ae, few more oldies in here last year or so is getting abit better not that i in my drunken states havent lowered the tone a fair bit the last years lmao
> 
> did u watch all that man of steel the other night? heard good things bout that movie am gonna wait for a good copy.



yeah ssb, del, chedz.. good few gone..


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> ah the copy i got the other night was good, not dark or blurry sound was alittle off but your right, i was a bit excited now i broke into torrents hahahaha, and juped at the title...
> 
> 
> be waiting for the good copys from now on, have the little ones spoilt already, lets just say there flush for movies for awhile..


my eldest is only two n half but i downloaded every kids movie there is lol the little mare tho will only watch two or three of them says the rest are too ''scarey'' lol i dont think i can watch toy story one,two n three anymore before i go mad lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> yeah ssb, del, chedz.. good few gone..


ssb is dead man, poor fucker od'd a few month ago, chedz ripped off a few people and went lol and del fuck nos he was old when i joined 5yr ago..


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

what was u pulling of the white russian bro?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> yeah ssb, del, chedz.. good few gone..


aye but ssb is dead chedz is gone coz he got outed as a ripping of shit talking CUNT!


sambo,, just watching this olympus has fallen bluray rip its on server m8,, rather good so far

the screens of superman do not represent the quality its real fucking dark

dont u hate ordering form just eat thinking hang on wers my fod then seeing it was cancelled,FFS,., 
starving now too.


----------



## ae86 grower (Jun 27, 2013)

fuck... last time i talked to him was when he finished the dogs the first time may god be good to him,... ah chedz ever the gangstar...hahaha... and haven`t seen del in his thread in a long time.. they`ll be back, after all this is probably the best growing site out there... 


i`m off for the evening, haveing an early one for a change catch you later sambo..


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what was u pulling of the white russian bro?


ive only grown it the once, but some friends have grown it many more times than me, big yielder and good smoke, also super stable u wont find a shitload of phenos in a pack of russians.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ok sound bro ill get 10 of them.. give em a worl....


newuserlol said:


> ive only grown it the once, but some friends have grown it many more times than me, big yielder and good smoke, also super stable u wont find a shitload of phenos in a pack of russians.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ssb is dead man, poor fucker od'd a few month ago, chedz ripped off a few people and went lol and del fuck nos he was old when i joined 5yr ago..


SSB od? I thought he got into a bit of bother with some coke dealers and they let him have it. What about Dura.

Fukin Billy was sucha good dude. picked me up at the airport. we went to dinner had a smoke, then he took me to me hotel. No Charge. He gave me 1//2 OZ.
Sad


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> SSB od? I thought he got into a bit of bother with some coke dealers and they let him have it. What about Dura.
> 
> Fukin Billy was sucha good dude. picked me up at the airport. we went to dinner had a smoke, then he took me to me hotel. No Charge. He gave me 1//2 OZ.
> Sad


dura was saying the other day hemlock he was hitting the smack to come down after a sesh thats how he died, i spoke with billy on the phone many times nice bloke to chat with yeah he had his faults but dont we all, didnt diserve to go out so early tho no way.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dura was saying the other day hemlock he was hitting the smack to come down after a sesh thats how he died, i spoke with billy on the phone many times nice bloke to chat with yeah he had his faults but dont we all, didnt diserve to go out so early tho no way.


come down after a sesh??? whats that


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> come down after a sesh??? whats that


a session on stimulants i.e cocaine bill loved his sniff, dura posted up the other night word was that bill was hitting the brown (heroin) to come down from a sesh and thats what killed him.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer its all to do with seasons in uk...its same with duck phesent ect...but bunnys its all year round.....


when i was younger i seen an eagle get blasted with a 12 bore, from about 5 ft away, wert pretty, the thing was out scaring the aviary birds to death, so it had to be done, fuck leaving it to kill birds worth 600 each, but ya thing bolted over the fence after being shot and all there was, was feathers all over tha place, an i used to go out with the 22 air rifle, was a shit shot went through a tin of pellets a day, but got payed 20 quid a week to shoot the crows and pigeons in the barns, used to shoot a few pigs with it theyd go mad haha


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it wasnt used for hunting or nowt it was for protection, i was just shooting it into trees and shit fuck nos why it had the laser sight? was very cool tho, he also had one of them jamesbond guns a walther ppk is it? smallish handgun, that was nice too shoot.
> 
> the bloke also made ammunition cause he was showing me certain bullets for the handgun that he had made which had metal tips, hollowpoint bullets? he said they where illegal even in SA lol and he had certain cartridges for the shotgun too that pretty much split small trees in half.


are hollow points illegal? i used to shoot the .22 .243 and 308 hollow points could just buy them from orvis aswell, hhmm maybe laws changed


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah man reminds me of the good old days with me 22 airrifle and me tin of pellets......well were i grew up walk out me front door and was woods for miles so me and me browinlaw use to go out think we was bout 15 and blap the sqirrlz n pigeons......u kno sommert i still got my first airrifle to this day........got a few betta ones now in my collection newmatic ones......dont realy use now tho only bullet n shottys......


iiKode said:


> when i was younger i seen an eagle get blasted with a 12 bore, from about 5 ft away, wert pretty, the thing was out scaring the aviary birds to death, so it had to be done, fuck leaving it to kill birds worth 600 each, but ya thing bolted over the fence after being shot and all there was, was feathers all over tha place, an i used to go out with the 22 air rifle, was a shit shot went through a tin of pellets a day, but got payed 20 quid a week to shoot the crows and pigeons in the barns, used to shoot a few pigs with it theyd go mad haha


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man i use hollows to lmao u shld see what thay do to a bunny.....turns it inside out....used on them pics took his head off lol.....i enjoy makin my own bullets tbh.....lot of shells come from like afgan ect.....just have to buy tips powder ect and press them again.....lot cheeper than buying anyways...and yer shottys will take a tree down quite easly.....i mainly use mine for birds phesents flying over ect.....


my step brother had a 3 shot semi auto shotgun, he filled it like 4 times and took a tree down with it, heres one thing i cant understand, my ex foster parents son owned an 8 shot semi auto, but when i speak about it people say he couldnt have they are illegal you know anything about that, he used to rape the clay pigeons with it, he was also a gamekeeper and had like 30-40 guns mostly for hire, but he did have some serious shit had a revolver pistol, all sorts of airrifles and proper 308 deer huntin rifles


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

well yer they are illegal for hunting......but i still make them lol....shhhhhh


iiKode said:


> are hollow points illegal? i used to shoot the .22 .243 and 308 hollow points could just buy them from orvis aswell, hhmm maybe laws changed


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man reminds me of the good old days with me 22 airrifle and me tin of pellets......well were i grew up walk out me front door and was woods for miles so me and me browinlaw use to go out think we was bout 15 and blap the sqirrlz n pigeons......u kno sommert i still got my first airrifle to this day........got a few betta ones now in my collection newmatic ones......dont realy use now tho only bullet n shottys......


yah i got an airrile cuz my step bro got a new one, was like a 22 rifle u cocked it and it would cock pellets into the barrel instead of snappin it in half every shot, thing was a beast rarley had to put a second shot into rabbits, unlike mines where i had to aim for the eyes all the time lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

well if he a gamekeeper he shld have a firearms......tbh its not hard to get one as long as your record not that bad......u have to pay like 50 sqid....coppa comes cheks ya gaff guncubords bolted to wall safe ect......thats it realy....


iiKode said:


> my step brother had a 3 shot semi auto shotgun, he filled it like 4 times and took a tree down with it, heres one thing i cant understand, my ex foster parents son owned an 8 shot semi auto, but when i speak about it people say he couldnt have they are illegal you know anything about that, he used to rape the clay pigeons with it, he was also a gamekeeper and had like 30-40 guns mostly for hire, but he did have some serious shit had a revolver pistol, all sorts of airrifles and proper 308 deer huntin rifles


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer they are illegal for hunting......but i still make them lol....shhhhhh


lol illegal for hunting? thats all we ever used to use, for foxes, deer, rabbits etc never used the normal bullets unless we were at a clay pigeon event or summit, i won 500 and 250 12 bore shells in a charity clay pigeon even ended up something like 140/155 hit, only 15 misses with the 20 bore not too bad,
won the under 16's lineup didnt miss any clay pigeons out of the 30 or so we all had to go through, the whole time i was using the 20 bore aswell


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer i put fre pics up of bunnys i shot otherday with my 223 bullet rifle.....we use whats called lamping at nite......like a red filter over a bright beem and makes there eyes glow like the cats eyes u se in center of road.......aim for that....and its goodnite


iiKode said:


> yah i got an airrile cuz my step bro got a new one, was like a 22 rifle u cocked it and it would cock pellets into the barrel instead of snappin it in half every shot, thing was a beast rarley had to put a second shot into rabbits, unlike mines where i had to aim for the eyes all the time lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

im on bout bullets...not pellits lol


iiKode said:


> lol illegal for hunting? thats all we ever used to use, for foxes, deer, rabbits etc never used the normal bullets unless we were at a clay pigeon event or summit, i won 500 and 250 12 bore shells in a charity clay pigeon even ended up something like 140/155 hit, only 15 misses with the 20 bore not too bad,
> won the under 16's lineup didnt miss any clay pigeons out of the 30 or so we all had to go through, the whole time i was using the 20 bore aswell


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well if he a gamekeeper he shld have a firearms......tbh its not hard to get one as long as your record not that bad......u have to pay like 50 sqid....coppa comes cheks ya gaff guncubords bolted to wall safe ect......thats it realy....


yah, used to get the checks for the closet at home, x2 bolted steel cupboards, think my foster dad had 5 shotguns only 1 20 bore an a side by side that was never used some sport shottys and then the usual for down the river, he had a 243 x2 .22's and think he had a 308 but was never used so he got rid of it, and when i first moved in he had a pistol, but got rid of that aswell


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

had a dear few mnths back......was good 200 yards.........shot it i hit ded on took its bottom jaw clean off n came out back of its nek lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im on bout bullets...not pellits lol


im not on about pellits, i used to shoot almost everyday, but wasnt aloud out myself with anything but the air rifle, but yeah .22 hollow points and the 243 hollows for the bigger stuff, only ever used the 308 once and missed


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

nice man....i got a clay pig macheene in me garage electric one so wen i shout it fires id u get me.......i use my sidebysides for that....good fun....


iiKode said:


> yah, used to get the checks for the closet at home, x2 bolted steel cupboards, think my foster dad had 5 shotguns only 1 20 bore an a side by side that was never used some sport shottys and then the usual for down the river, he had a 243 x2 .22's and think he had a 308 but was never used so he got rid of it, and when i first moved in he had a pistol, but got rid of that aswell


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had a dear few mnths back......was good 200 yards.........shot it i hit ded on took its bottom jaw clean off n came out back of its nek lol


iv seen a few deer shot, not as easy as it seems ehh, i seen a 243 shot hit a deer an it still runs a mile or more away, the dogs nearly got lost onit haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

lol bet u got a kik off that 243 and 308.....


iiKode said:


> im not on about pellits, i used to shoot almost everyday, but wasnt aloud out myself with anything but the air rifle, but yeah .22 hollow points and the 243 hollows for the bigger stuff, only ever used the 308 once and missed


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ah man this one droped were it stood......even gutted n skinned it dam she taisted good.......


iiKode said:


> iv seen a few deer shot, not as easy as it seems ehh, i seen a 243 shot hit a deer an it still runs a mile or more away, the dogs nearly got lost onit haha


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice man....i got a clay pig macheene in me garage electric one so wen i shout it fires id u get me.......i use my sidebysides for that....good fun....


yah i never used the side by side, but we had the leccy ones aswell, mental we used an old spring reloaded one once stacked it up with about 100 clays an when it sprung open it snapped every single one of em, lol the good old days wed start with about 4-5k clay pigeons and a lil mroe in ammo, by 5 o clock wed have fuck all to shoot at and no ammo lol it does go fast when ur enjoying urself, infact some gimp shot my foster dads land rover with the shotty, stupid cunt but he never got the engine or anythin just a spread of holes in the side metal lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man this one droped were it stood......even gutted n skinned it dam she taisted good.......


thats ones thing i hated, guttin and skinnin, was my job for a couple months skinning/guttin rabbits, deer foxes etc such a fuckin borin job doin that all day, an hard as fuck to get a deer bigger than urself skinned and hung
i only shot a few deer but was quite rare ud see one drop unless it was a head/throat shot, an also seen a fox take a 22 to the head and run away, believe that, apparently thers a myth or summit where the bullit pings off a certain spot in the forehead of the fox lol was unbelevable when i saw it, an every deer i shot done a runner on me but we had 10 dogs so that wernt a problem 6 labs and 2 spaniels were amazin dogs could walk through london with them all of the lead and theys stay right next to u, an they would jus go for throat shots and hold on till u got there unless it was somethin smaller theyd be draggin it back to ya


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

what a dik.....bet he was pissed.....yer we got a landy lifted ect for shooting.......


iiKode said:


> yah i never used the side by side, but we had the leccy ones aswell, mental we used an old spring reloaded one once stacked it up with about 100 clays an when it sprung open it snapped every single one of em, lol the good old days wed start with about 4-5k clay pigeons and a lil mroe in ammo, by 5 o clock wed have fuck all to shoot at and no ammo lol it does go fast when ur enjoying urself, infact some gimp shot my foster dads land rover with the shotty, stupid cunt but he never got the engine or anythin just a spread of holes in the side metal lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

fbukin stink dow thay esp if u pierce there guts lmaoooooooooo


iiKode said:


> thats ones thing i hated, guttin and skinnin, was my job for a couple months skinning/guttin rabbits, deer foxes etc such a fuckin borin job doin that all day, an hard as fuck to get a deer bigger than urself skinned and hung


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fbukin stink dow thay esp if u pierce there guts lmaoooooooooo


noob, i used to take the guts out, what is it where all the shit is, i was taught a trick to take it out without burstin it done well, but still the smells bad enough but used to be like hannibal lecter in my barn skinnin allsorts of animals an that for the summer, was good tho i got money forit and got to drive the quad around when iw asnt doin anythin, an used to have to go check all the snares and rat traps around the forest near the house aswell, was good having that sorta freedom, think i was 11 or 12 when i done this aswell


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer man respect to ya...kno what u meen bout freedom.....if ive had bad day at work or missis n kids stressin me out.....just jump in landy and do some shooting.....


iiKode said:


> noob, i used to take the guts out, what is it where all the shit is, i was taught a trick to take it out without burstin it done well, but still the smells bad enough but used to be like hannibal lecter in my barn skinnin allsorts of animals an that for the summer, was good tho i got money forit and got to drive the quad around when iw asnt doin anythin, an used to have to go check all the snares and rat traps around the forest near the house aswell, was good having that sorta freedom, think i was 11 or 12 when i done this aswell


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man respect to ya...kno what u meen bout freedom.....if ive had bad day at work or missis n kids stressin me out.....just jump in landy and do some shooting.....


wishi could do that, dont live with them foster parents no more, left like6 years ago, but i never liked shooting like i liked fishing, that was where it realy was at for me, fly fishiun none of this spinner shiyte sit with a j an a cheapo spinner, im talkin proper two handed fly rods for salmon, i used to have a 16 footer hardeys rod, thing was a beast worth like 7 ton aswell, but i loved the fishing man, i still got a wee 7 foot trout rod, thinkin about gettin some new flys an that an goin off to a trout pond see how my cast is nowadays, i used to be abled to cast a 16 footer left or right handed (the 2 sides of the river its learn or only fish on 1 side) unless ur doin some sort of double spey cast like a complete fud, but ya i loved fishing, need to get mysel sorted and get back out there, pack lunch and a few joints, and be off to that trout pond

when there was nobody fishin (jus gonna call it my river even tho it wernt) my river id fish 10 hours a day easily, caught a 42 lb salmon up north aswell, had to fight withit for over 2 hours, then finally i got some backup an got the net after it the net was actually a bit small forit, but we still got the bastard, hmmm smoked salmon we had off it, was beutifull was the only fish we kept when on that trip cuz it was the biggest caught of the season even tho was like the 2nd month of the season lol, i fishes the river tay and some other river an then there was my river the best lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

yer man do lot fishin meself bro few comps ere and there on the carp pools lol.....tell u sommert tho i shit me pants the once out shooting was pitch black quiert nite next thing i knew herd a noise and then a loud growling then this badger comes charging at me lmao u shld of seen me run.....


iiKode said:


> wishi could do that, dont live with them foster parents no more, left like6 years ago, but i never liked shooting like i liked fishing, that was where it realy was at for me, fly fishiun none of this spinner shiyte sit with a j an a cheapo spinner, im talkin proper two handed fly rods for salmon, i used to have a 16 footer hardeys rod, thing was a beast worth like 7 ton aswell, but i loved the fishing man, i still got a wee 7 foot trout rod, thinkin about gettin some new flys an that an goin off to a trout pond see how my cast is nowadays, i used to be abled to cast a 16 footer left or right handed (the 2 sides of the river its learn or only fish on 1 side) unless ur doin some sort of double spey cast like a complete fud, but ya i loved fishing, need to get mysel sorted and get back out there, pack lunch and a few joints, and be off to that trout pond


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

funny thing is tho my natrl reaction was to run...i had a bludy pump action shotty in me hands at the time lmao...


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I need bud!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man do lot fishin meself bro few comps ere and there on the carp pools lol.....tell u sommert tho i shit me pants the once out shooting was pitch black quiert nite next thing i knew herd a noise and then a loud growling then this badger comes charging at me lmao u shld of seen me run.....


yah man i caughgt a deer in a snare once, i fuckin bolted when i seen it, vicious little cunt ended up gettin the 243 to it at point blank, but the storyw as, when i was checkin me traps i cauight a deer by accident, went and got my foster dad, and the fucker bit him so i had to kick and punch it actually ended up stabbin it because it wouldnt let go, we ended up jus killin it and off to the hospital to make sure it had no diseases, thing was pretty scarey, an to a 12 yr old they are pretty big an scary
but yah badgers, cant tell u how many iv seen shot an burned, little fuckers they are, my foster dad knew someone who was bitten by one, still cant remember why they where killed around where i lived, think it was somethin to do with the farm, but killin them was illegal so they jus got dumped in the bonfire


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a cheese supply problem an need help quick


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> I have a cheese supply problem an need help quick


what is it?
nobody is gonna send you anything on here.
nobody will meet you and "hook you up"
most of us are too greedy to help you with clones
and ur new that jus explains it all

but anyway welcome!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

lolol....well that one was protectin her babys lol....its a memory ill never forget.....and once was doin bit of shhotin for local golfcorse rabbit holes everywere......walkin down one of the pars......got a bunny in me sight readly to kill...well actualy it was a hear.....took my red filter of and used whit beem to stunn it next thing i kno this massive...i mean massive owl comes down n swoops the fucker lol......and deers are scear vishous animals i dont like them...not like bludy bambi u see on the kids films ill tell ya...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lolol....well that one was protectin her babys lol....its a memory ill never forget.....and once was doin bit of shhotin for local golfcorse rabbit holes everywere......walkin down one of the pars......got a bunny in me sight readly to kill...well actualy it was a hear.....took my red filter of and used whit beem to stunn it next thing i kno this massive...i mean massive owl comes down n swoops the fucker lol......and deers are scear vishous animals i dont like them...not like bludy bambi u see on the kids films ill tell ya...


yah i know what ur sayin lol, also moles used to go around with poisen worms fill ever hole and get payed like a ton for ever property we got done, and the funny thing was i never payed for worms or the poisen lol jus took it out me foster das shed

ya man fuck bambi, ill never forget, my foster dad had to get like 10-15 stitches off a bite, wasnt just a little bite either he ended up havin to get surgery for it, anyway that deer joined the badgers lmfao


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

lmao...nice 1 ha ha....i fancy bit of shootin now ha ha


iiKode said:


> yah i know what ur sayin lol, also moles used to go around with poisen worms fill ever hole and get payed like a ton for ever property we got done, and the funny thing was i never payed for worms or the poisen lol jus took it out me foster das shed


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

could go n kill the missis but that be me morning coffee fbuked...lol


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

My guys fucked off to thailand for 3 months wtf! And I'm not new actually just never log in, had account for years! People are just too paranoid, i need anything stinky providing its been dryed properly an can come meet!


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

An I can get as many clones as I want whenever I want


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

dont meen to sound rude bro and dow take it pers..but with name like that u been new ect i dont think youl have any succsess her bro....


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ive got a cheese problem 2.....View attachment 2716306


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

its a joke btw....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> My guys fucked off to thailand for 3 months wtf! And I'm not new actually just never log in, had account for years! People are just too paranoid, i need anything stinky providing its been dryed properly an can come meet!


unlucky for you, go find out how to use the silk road or something. just because you had an account for years dont mean ur trustworthy, ofcourse we are paranoid, its a weed forum and if we get caught we get slapped by the justice system, whos gonna chance that on some new guy?


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I've had my account longer than most of you's anyway I need at least 10 o a day an will pay 1750-1800 
max


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive got a cheese problem 2.....View attachment 2716306


need a diving board in there cuz i know im wantin to swim in that


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I would take some pics with a fucking newspaper whilst holding my knob if that would help you trust me more


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Take some pics of me next to my garden I meant


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> I've had my account longer than most of you's anyway I need at least 10 o a day an will pay 1750-1800
> max


that doesnt matter, you havnt been on here to interact or anything, you havnt made freinds or connections on here, so you will be treated as a noob, different story if you had a couple k posts and brought freinds in here vouchin for ya im sure sombody would consider itthen but nah think u should go to another forum and annoy them?


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

What a cute yes cute little grow room


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Can I upload pics from my iPad?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> Can I upload pics from my iPad?


if you can see the control panel thing for font size font bold etc then yeah i think u can just click the one third from the left i think it is then idk what you do from there, i have to add files an all that shyte.

can i ask you where you are from? think you will get an o of cheese for 180 each? i dont even think a kilo makes each oz that cheap lmao

this was u i jus done some maths



_I've had my account longer than most of you's anyway I need at least 10 o a day an will pay 1750-1800 
max

_
​


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

well yer little? ten girls in there....barneys farm blue cheese.....prob pull good few oz of each one.....what more do i need?.....im the one with the cheese......your not.....but dude i was bein polite to u.......but now u can kiss my ass n fuk off......twat.....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

i have cheese also not a problem yet but when they flower they might haha


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Im sat next to 15 cheese right now in a 2.4 x 2.0 tend all in 25 litre pots, an I will be getting minimum 3 oz a plant dry..you wasn't being polite you was teasing me..


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer little? ten girls in there....barneys farm blue cheese.....prob pull good few oz of each one.....what more do i need?.....im the one with the cheese......your not.....but dude i was bein polite to u.......but now u can kiss my ass n fuk off......twat.....


you were talking about breeding? why would you do that when you can just get a few different strains for keepers, id go with some clone onlies, but get say 3 or 4 diff strains and keep cloning them, alot quicker than seeds i think you will save 2 weeks per grow with rooted clones rather than seeds, and you can just keep a couple lanky mothers instead of popping seeds all the time goin through the hasstle of phenotypes, hermy unstable genetics etc, be easier cloning man, and if u can get clone onlies the buyers will be loving it


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> Im sat next to 15 cheese right now in a 2.4 x 2.0 tend all in 25 litre pots, an I will be getting minimum 3 oz a plant dry..you wasn't being polite you was teasing me..


go an scrump off them? nah got any pics or anythin whats ur lightin specs?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

ill catch u later kode bro...nice chattin.....


iiKode said:


> go an scrump off them? nah got any pics or anythin whats ur lightin specs?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill catch u later kode bro...nice chattin.....


yahman, you too mate,


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Was never here what you on about


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I have 4 x 600 an will put some pics up tomorrow there sleeping at the moment!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 27, 2013)

lol ok bro...now u r talkin out ya arse......laterz....


30022533d said:


> You guys have probably never seen a kilo of haze straight from the dam, I do every week, vac packed up to eyeballs, you have to peel the buds apart, so nice an cured joke...joke..., do you guys even cure your bud, or do you just do what every other grower in England does an speed dry In like a week


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> You guys have probably never seen a kilo of haze straight from the dam, I do every week, vac packed up to eyeballs, you have to peel the buds apart, so nice an cured joke...joke..., do you guys even cure your bud, or do you just do what every other grower in England does an speed dry In like a week


wtf are you on about man, you wont see any speed dried shit on this thread, watch out for a couple of guys on here fantastic growers, don, dst, delvite they grow some of the best lookin stuff iv ever seen, but ur point? ur on here tryin to get an oz of cheese for 180 each, if ur from the uk you should know that cheese dont go like that, 350 each oz in scotland, an in a kilo it cost more than 180 each too am pretty sure, dont know what year ur stuck in but this is 2013 lol

i think ur talkin about the likes of chavs growin under cfl's with poundland stuff choppin their shit early and sellin it wet, i finally found the grower whos got the wet weed round here, dirty bastard she chops it lets it dry a day or 2 then puts it in the fridge in plastic bags, u get a gramenoughforajointwhenitsdried for a tenner, luckily the stupid bitch whos layin people on 20g a week got busted now that shit aint around no more, when i met her i asked her how much she would make off each plant, lemme see she told me 800 each plant LOL asked her how much her electric was to grow it an she said a tenner a week, so im thinkin she only had a 400w or 600 light, fuckin milking the money out the poor plants, i wouldnt sell mine in that state for that kinda money, jus get known as a shitter from the real guys who are sellin the potent smokable, enoughfor3joins for 25 quid, but least that stuff is quality weed


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

You fucking tool, cheese in Manchester goes anywhere from 175s to 200 if you no the right people yea if you buying singles 235s max where I'm from but if your buying a box an you paying over 2s then you getting raped, your getting fucking raped, the amnesia sells for 280s max an people don't like paying that


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Take me to fucking Scotland an show me the people who buy bud for 350 an o, an you will see me become very rich! Blackpool 235s max for the dankerty dank, blackburn 220s max an this is in singles, if your buying a box then you can get it for 6 an half all day when it's there


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> You fucking tool, cheese in Manchester goes anywhere from 175s to 200 if you no the right people yea if you buying singles 235s max where I'm from but if your buying a box an you paying over 2s then you getting raped, your getting fucking raped, the amnesia sells for 280s max an people don't like paying that


lololol, im in scotland think i already mentioned that, 350 an oz an if ur goin by kilos ur gettin around 240 each for em, but still what are u doin on here scroungin for weed off folks when u got a 25 plant grow, i assume you feed them rocket fuel aswell to get those massive buds


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

You profile pic explains your mentality, squidgy black, I can also get for 800-1000 but only people like you smoke it an make little plastercine looking models with it so not really a big seller


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

8k for a key up here, probably more if ur gettin it off someone who know someone etc, let me explain why it goes for 350 an oz this is just me puttin things together.

back when i first started smokin it was like 2007 i think, it was 25 quid in the city for a half q 3.5, now all these years later you still get a 25 sack, but its goen down to 1.4 for 25 quid not the initial 3.5 that a half q is, so then when you get 20 sacks out of an oz ur makin 5 ton, then after u pay whoevers sellin it for you, ur still makin a ton of the initial oz you bought, thats the way it goes up here, people sell it just to smoke it they get 1 bag out of every 7g they sell, an its not just the good stuff either, i knew a few people before who sold good weed at those prices, but now im seein allsorts aslong as its dried it goes out at 1.4 for 25 smackers, dammit i wish there was someone else from where i live to explain it for you


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea cos I'm gona start cutting buds of to smoke, an seriously if that's the price of cheese in Scotland we need to meet as I can get cheese just wanted more contacts! How much is average stinky fruity goin for up there?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> You profile pic explains your mentality, squidgy black, I can also get for 800-1000 but only people like you smoke it an make little plastercine looking models with it so not really a big seller


whats wrong? you mad because you know you arnt gettin even close to a trichoime off anyone on here, what do you expect seriously wtf were you expecting, people to take ur offer an meet you tomorrow with ur massive bag of cash and huge grow op uv got? nice insulting my avatar ill have to make one for you


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> Yea cos I'm gona start cutting buds of to smoke, an seriously if that's the price of cheese in Scotland we need to meet as I can get cheese just wanted more contacts! How much is average stinky fruity goin for up there?


its not just cheese anymore, if its dried and trimmed, and it smells like weed then thats the price, im in the city an thats the prices, im not gonna tell u what city im in but its near dundee somewhere, iv got mates in glasgow and they are gettin 10r a g for most weed, im like 5 hours away and the price goes up 150% i think its the morre north you go the more expensive it gets, when i used to be out in the country soapbar was 15 a half q, and a half o was 45, compared to the half o i get for 30 now, and oz's for 55

cheese and haze are the biggest right now everyone goin crazy over it, i dont understand ppl buyin powerplant when they can get the good stuf for the same price


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

The street boys where I'm from do 1.6g to 2g for 20 quid if you lucky, luckily I just take an oz out at cost before I hand over to keep me going, but the street lad are always there when needed, althought a lot of the time if I havnt got they havnt either


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> The street boys where I'm from do 1.6g to 2g for 20 quid if you lucky, luckily I just take an oz out at cost before I hand over to keep me going, but the street lad are always there when needed, althought a lot of the time if I havnt got they havnt either


i used to get a 10r a gram from a guy, now i suspect he was growing it because hed allways give me good weights, but i was young and never suspected anything like he was growin it, but its weird when i moved back into the city the prices were shocking at start, an even my guy dnt sell anything at 1.4's he goes a 10r a g on everything he dnt wanna get into the shit weights i suppose since hes known for being decent, thats why he got so many loyal customers, well kinda a private group, wouldnt dare bring any of my "mates" to him, hes all mine wully from round the corner hahaha


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Hardly say 15 was a massive grow op an would be pretty hard for me to meet you with that, I'm moving to scotland an becoming a millionaire


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> I can get power plant which also comes from the dam, round ruined that stuff, people only want cheese an ammo


yah, iv only ever smoked the pp round here once last week or so, idk if the strain is nice or not, its just the powerplant round here was fluffy not much frost and leafy, an u could taste the hayness to it, maybe the strain is nice properly manicured an that, but round here if its called powerplant or orange bud, usualy stay away from it as its wet shit or leafy with a hay smell, hell even if its got no name and its wet shit ppl call it pp or ob


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> Hardly say 15 was a massive grow op an would be pretty hard for me to meet you with that, I'm moving to scotland an becoming a millionaire


do it at ur own peril lol, how much you get a kilo for? u would make profit just goin by kilos up here, last time i heard was 8k a kilo, an u said u get it for 6? id be warey sellin that to anyone u dont know, ppl get robbed for half oz round here trhey wouldnt thinktwice bout takin a k of ya.

and just to let you know how much we get raped up here, the bag weights .2g so when you are gettin a 1.4 which is most likley a 1.3, ur actually gettin 1.1 of bud, so 25 quid a g is shyt, it aint the big guys fault its the street guys that sell it they are greedy cunts, since they sell to smoke they take every fuckin trichome they can, hence the reason ur mostly gettin raped 25 quid for a few joints if ur lucky,


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> Trust people round ere doe nice pika cheese 1.4 for 20 quid they get an oz an get 20 of them bagging them 4 ton usually around 170 profit an oz, a lot of hard work just to make that if you ask me, but each to there own an it all ends up in my pocket at the end of the day


yah i know a few people who sell for emselves, an they make 5 ton an oz after payin 350 for it, i cant imagine how what theyd do if they could get an oz for 200, i only sell in oz's realy cant be bothered with all the walkin around askin people if they need weed, most people have already got weed by the time ur there this bellend that does his rounds before work after work and at night time, and is right there on payday makin sure hes first to sell his weed, infact thats the same guy who had the powerplant, keep gettin texts tellin me what hes got


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

20x1.4 equAls an oz bang on nice little greedys

Pan yea I know about that orange bud, it's around here a lot, it's very mould resistant allowing it to be store whilst damp! It doesn't often come dry, it's easy to grow an you get big yields, an doesn't take much caring thought out the growing process


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> 20x1.4 equAls an oz bang on nice little greedys
> 
> Pan yea I know about that orange bud, it's around here a lot, it's very mould resistant allowing it to be store whilst damp! It doesn't often come dry, it's easy to grow an you get big yields, an doesn't take much caring thought out the growing process


yah but round here they tell you, ur gettin a 1.5, or the first time i got introduced to buyin those prices i got told yeah man i sell 1.7's for 25 so i though no bad, ended up with a 1.2 after i took the bag away  the joys of false advertisement in an illegal trade...

yah the orange bud, this bitch stores it in 2 cups fitted into each other in a bag all wrapped up, then it goes onto the scales, the bag isnt see through but i bet if it was there would be moisture on the bag, hence keepin it in the fridge to stop it gettin warm and damp


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I can imagine if any1 could be arsed curing the orange bud then it myte be quite satisfying, or maybe not, I think it's white widow to be truthfull


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I've notice when bud sites don't get enough lite they sometimes resemble orange bud, at the end of harvest, I think it's just grown on a commercial level in Amsterdam an the quality s therefore affected, there only interested yields, a lot of the Vietnamese grow that shit!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> I can imagine if any1 could be arsed curing the orange bud then it myte be quite satisfying, or maybe not, I think it's white widow to be truthfull


yah, i was tricked into gettin that stuff, get a text sayin i got weed, so i go down an its too late to say no when ur expectin a smoke, cuz in the text she was like i got some nice dry potent shit, and when u walk out the door open the bag uv got fuckin damp shit that a sniffer dog couldnt sniff out i swear to god, that shit is annoyin, an people say dont pay before u get the weed? first ur gonna have to find someone that will give u weed then u pay, stupid people round here, yeah give me the money sit in my house ill be back in 15, or tex them to meet you with a bag or summit, idk some people are realy stupid, and i cant see how they get away with just over a gram for 25, i know for sure they would be laughed at a few years ago, but EVERONE is doin it now round here ya x20 1.4's in an oz lol fuckin pathetic


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> I've notice when bud sites don't get enough lite they sometimes resemble orange bud, at the end of harvest, I think it's just grown on a commercial level in Amsterdam an the quality s therefore affected, there only interested yields, a lot of the Vietnamese grow that shit!


yah, round here its just another name for shit weed, its not a strain everything thats shit is called orange bud or powerplant, damn ud be fuckeed if you grew the real strains and dried and cured them niceley, as i imagine they would be just as good as any other mediocre strain


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea we call all shit bud round here orange bud too lol all bud when dryed properly has a nice fruity dangness to it, the orange bud is usually speed dried or too damp an smells hay an fresh


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

I have goose pimples thinking of bud selling for 350s an oz down there, is it 
likely to drop as more people start growing or is that pretty much the base price of nice bud? Cos that is fucking crazy an anyone writhing a 100 miles of Manchester would say the same so keep it quite yea! Between me N you lol otherwise you would have half of England on your door step lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

5 and a half? damn thats 35 oz's for 5k, not bad since ud make ur money back sellin half of it up here, if i were you id get cross country jobs on the go, but unfortunatly i cant assist you before you ask, i can get rid of a few ozs easily enough but when it comes to the likes of kilos im lost


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

no i dont know how it got to be 350 a oz, but usually its nice bud the best you can find in this country, but its so expensive, and realy not worth the money 25 quid for a night of being stoned, hell u canny even get a full day out of it, i think it was the reclassification that made the weed go so high in price, its more illegal so it costs more? but its messed up, sure u can get an oz of chink for 280 but then again that oz drys out to like 15g if ur lucky an in a way chink stuff is more expensive thank quality bud when its all dry.

i pumped my own grow out at 220 an o last round and that couldnt have gone fast enough

like i said back when i first started smokin in the city the price of weed was double the price of soap, and a little bit, cuz i remember a q of weed cost around 50, and a q of soap was 20, so its risen quite a bit


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

The prices your speaking are unbuckling believable an you don't think you would have any problems getting rid of weight at the price of it down here,what class is it down there b isn't it? Same as here? Everyone really laid back here an not really that botherd, nether are the police or the courts for sentencing lol, are they more strict down there? Are you likely to face prison an shitcos that could be the reason of the high price


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 27, 2013)

It is sterling in Scotland isn't it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> The prices your speaking are unbuckling believable an you don't think you would have any problems getting rid of weight at the price of it down here,what class is it down there b isn't it? Same as here? Everyone really laid back here an not really that botherd, nether are the police or the courts for sentencing lol, are they more strict down there? Are you likely to face prison an shitcos that could be the reason of the high price


nah, back like 5 years or a bit more ago, they made it from class c to class b, that was the reason i suspect, yah i could sell an oz, but not kilos, and tbh im not realy into that right now, get 4 year a kilo, or i suspect, the cheesman round here got busted with 6k worth of weed and got 4 years forit, but he was also stupid remember him sittin around with 1.4's ready to go after splittin a half kilo LOL his own fault


----------



## iiKode (Jun 27, 2013)

30022533d said:


> It is sterling in Scotland isn't it lol


no, its more like north east work it out urself. montrose, and dundee have those prices aswell, at least close to it, cuz my bro got a half oz of good cheese for 180 when he was down that way


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2013)

Lmao all yous boys fighting over ur fake cheese!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao all yous boys fighting over ur fake cheese!


fake cheese? why would it matter when anyone you ask dnt even know what the real cheese is (in person) i cant even go out with my mates and talk about clones, they literally have no clue what im on about, an i tried to tell em that when you cut the branch off a plant u can turn it into a full plant, they disagree, i even told em thats what they do with vegatables, clearly im wrong.

jus go get the cheapest seeds u can find tell people its cheese, bet they have no problem taking it off of you ffs, the growers are the only ones who know the fuckin diff, after it gets passed on its whatever whoevers says it is.

id laugh if this boy comes back with pics of the exo, i mean check his journal i think thats what hes runnin, but me yes sorry i have the fake cheese, but it wont matter cuz all the people are affected by retardation due to flouride in the water supply, so soon enough ill be sellin lawn trimmins as the cheese an get away with it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fake cheese? why would it matter when anyone you ask dnt even know what the real cheese is (in person) i cant even go out with my mates and talk about clones, they literally have no clue what im on about, an i tried to tell em that when you cut the branch off a plant u can turn it into a full plant, they disagree, i even told em thats what they do with vegatables, clearly im wrong.
> 
> jus go get the cheapest seeds u can find tell people its cheese, bet they have no problem taking it off of you ffs, the growers are the only ones who know the fuckin diff, after it gets passed on its whatever whoevers says it is.
> 
> id laugh if this boy comes back with pics of the exo, i mean check his journal i think thats what hes runnin, but me yes sorry i have the fake cheese, but it wont matter cuz all the people are affected by retardation due to flouride in the water supply, so soon enough ill be sellin lawn trimmins as the cheese an get away with it


I heard all ur shit smells like lawn trimmings anyway wether it be real of fake strains!


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I heard all ur shit smells like lawn trimmings anyway wether it be real of fake strains!


yeah yeah for sure, thats how i roll, police dnt know wether im high an carryin lawn trimmins or if i been smokin my lawn trimmins!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

fucking el kode dont you sleep mate? u was posting late last night then first thing this morning. 

the cheese numpty was funny tho, do they really think people are just gonna link up with complete strangers to sell them ten oz or whatever he was asking for.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

anyone know the real amnesia haze? had a bag the other day an it was nice stuff almost as good as i enjoy smokin da cheese, is it just called dutch amnesia haze, i found a couple different types, but didnt know if they were clone onlies, an super lemon haze, anyone know the true breeders of this? an if u actually can buy em in seed form, i was lookin on sos an couldnt find anythin but dutch amnesia haze


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el kode dont you sleep mate? u was posting late last night then first thing this morning.
> 
> the cheese numpty was funny tho, do they really think people are just gonna link up with complete strangers to sell them ten oz or whatever he was asking for.


when i dont smoke i tend to stay up for long periods of time... insomnia i think its called but its pretty mild i dont trip out and lose time or whatever, i just sit around awak for ages, then wen i do sleep i dont wake up for ages, last year it got pretty bad was awake for 2 days, then slept for over a day and a half, even if i wake up in the morning time i cant sleep at night

and LOL yeah came on here askin for 10 oz of cheese, then we got into a discussion about the prices in our areas, yeah lmfao he was sayin summit like payin 1700 for 10 oz i never heard of that price in my life unless its ic3's prices
i couldnt decide weather i liked him or jus wanted to ignore him, never usually speak a word to noobies


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> when i dont smoke i tend to stay up for long periods of time...
> 
> and LOL yeah came on here askin for 10 oz of cheese, then we got into a discussion about the prices in our areas, yeah lmfao he was sayin summit like payin 1700 for 10 oz i never heard of that price in my life unless its ic3's prices
> i couldnt decide weather i liked him or jus wanted to ignore him, never usually speak a word to noobies


im the same if i dont drink,smoke or take sleeping tabs i can go 36-48hr before i will properly sleep, but i do find if i just go to bed and lay there with lights of etc i no im not asleep, but i do feel alot better for it the next day.

180s on bulk isnt that unusual but neither is 220-240 if its top stuff dried properly, as for curing aint many people who selling anything in bulk that cure not that ive ever seen anyway.

singles 280-300 really isnt that unheard of in the south and london especially, but of course all depneds on area and who you no.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone know the real amnesia haze? had a bag the other day an it was nice stuff almost as good as i enjoy smokin da cheese, is it just called dutch amnesia haze, i found a couple different types, but didnt know if they were clone onlies, an super lemon haze, anyone know the true breeders of this? an if u actually can buy em in seed form, i was lookin on sos an couldnt find anythin but dutch amnesia haze


amnesia haze won a cc cup a few years ago, but im pretty shore it was a clone-only and all the seed versions are quite a bit off what the cc cup winner was both in qaulity and flower time.

i had some in london bout a year ago, i thought it was lovely super super strong, dunno tho whos it was i.e breeder or if it was the real deal.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

real amnesia haze, lol....I was having a chat with someone about this the other day. Super Silver Have, G13, Amnesia Haze, Silver Haze, Super G13, whatever the fuk you want to call it. It's all the same, it gets grown here commerically, goes for around 3.4-4 euro per g on a k and gangs grow it here and ship it to the UK. Most of the time it doesn't even get dried or cured. And you will also find that Orange bud you were talking about is actually Power Plant. I also found out that a lot of the Vietnamese growers send cash to the Royal family back home and if they get caught in Europe and deported, nothing happens to them when they get home, lol.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im the same if i dont drink,smoke or take sleeping tabs i can go 36-48hr before i will properly sleep, but i do find if i just go to bed and lay there with lights of etc i no im not asleep, but i do feel alot better for it the next day.
> 
> 180s on bulk isnt that unusual but neither is 220-240 if its top stuff dried properly, as for curing aint many people who selling anything in bulk that cure not that ive ever seen anyway.
> 
> singles 280-300 really isnt that unheard of in the south and london especially, but of course all depneds on area and who you no.


yahman, i might have to take up drinkin then i know that will sort me out, but i get nasty evil on the spirits, and i aint downin 6 cans for bedtime ffs.

lookin at the price of a key here it goes around 220 each for an oz, and yah when i was out with my mate we ran accross someone with a half key baggin it up like a dafty, but that stuff wernt exactly cured to its best, not like some of the stuff u can smell through 6 bags lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

fuck nos what it was then, was told it was amnesia haze, was dried n grown nice i no that for shore and it was bloody strong lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah i just take my mates word for it, that it was actually amnesia haze, but it was a good smoke i could get used to it for sure, next time i buy a sak ill get that instead of the chedz as per usual, but yeah cheese, amnesia haze, or super lemon haze is the big thing round here now and was just doin some field research for some future grows, as i think i might get away with a constant 12/12 from seed/clone after this lot, doubt ill get a go at another long veg too much time without bud


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck nos what it was then, was told it was amnesia haze, was dried n grown nice i no that for shore and it was bloody strong lol


puts you out dunnit, jus hope we were smokin the same strain an not jus another its haze forya deal


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> puts you out dunnit, jus hope we were smokin the same strain an not jus another its haze forya deal


is the only time id ever had it kode and was really impressed i was smoking a load of pyscho n exo at the time and it hit me for 6 proper wrecked me, but me friend who lives in london n got it for me would always moan about it saying its very hit n miss and the bit we got that day was a nice bit, its really poplar in london.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=amnesia+haze&act=viewCat
http://seaofseeds.com/zambeza-dutch-amnesia-haze

cant find anything on g13 labs, might have discontinued the strain?

and btw idk if anyone knew this but looking at my order from a few months ago when u buy stuff from sos, it comes up sos gifts on ur bank card, then when linked to it, its a fake, well pretty real gift shop nothing to do with sos woops dunno if i was menna say that

ghs have got super lemon haze tho, might have to try that, depending on my status after this grow


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is the only time id ever had it kode and was really impressed i was smoking a load of pyscho n exo at the time and it hit me for 6 proper wrecked me, but me friend who lives in london n got it for me would always moan about it saying its very hit n miss and the bit we got that day was a nice bit, its really poplar in london.


tis gettin popular up here aswell, my mates only take cheese, or haze, theres super lemon haze and amnesia haze goin around right now, but theres a haze of sorts thats goin around leafy as fuck, but all the haze i had is pretty nicley trimmed, but when someone say they got haze u dont know if its the stuff with full sugar leaves onit or not, thats the hit n miss round here

im serious my mate got a 7, and when i pulled a big fat nug from the bag, it had full sugar leaves not even trimmed, they were nicley tucked under the buds and left to hang upside down the way they had stuck to the inside nearly blendin in with the bud colour , but still once i picked em all off a little bud there was nowt left

sneaky sneaky
[video=youtube;Tlfd0Y0SjgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlfd0Y0SjgA[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> tis gettin popular up here aswell, my mates only take cheese, or haze, theres super lemon haze and amnesia haze goin around right now, but theres a haze of sorts thats goin around leafy as fuck, but all the haze i had is pretty nicley trimmed, but when someone say they got haze u dont know if its the stuff with full sugar leaves onit or not, thats the hit n miss round here
> 
> im serious my mate got a 7, and when i pulled a big fat nug from the bag, it had full sugar leaves not even trimmed, they were nicley tucked under the buds and left to hang upside down the way they had stuck to the inside nearly blendin in with the bud colour , but still once i picked em all off a little bud there was nowt left


some of the shit people sell but thing is people buy it thats why they continue to sell it lol this is a country that embraced soapbar and sprayed weed for years so nowt suprises me.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 28, 2013)

a friend grows this one its very nice, bit too long flowering times for me he has kept a 12 week pheno 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/karma-genetics-seeds-jack-o-nesia/prod_1007.html

its a cross of 2 selected cuttings amnesia d cut and jack herer #22 m

peace


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> some of the shit people sell but thing is people buy it thats why they continue to sell it lol this is a country that embraced soapbar and sprayed weed for years so nowt suprises me.


yep, i was surprised when people kept buyin wet weed from this woman i knew, i only bought it when my guy had no soap, no better still, but if there was good stuff goin around at a tenner a g id be all over it all da time, but sadly the only good stuff thatl be goin around 10er a g will be mine lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

You can get set up here if you know the right dodgey. Minimum 15 light set up, they put you up in an apartment, even give you are fake work contract with a telephone number for references so if landlord phones there's some so-called secretary answering the phone and confirming you work there. You get a free gaff and 10% of the harvest by all accounts. But the rent agreement will be in your name and you get fukked if they come with big red key.....all these guys grow amnesia/ss-haze and it all goes to the UK.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

this poor fuckers up to his neck in it lol

[video=youtube;ot4HsaY7oeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ot4HsaY7oeg#at=37[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

DST said:


> You can get set up here if you know the right dodgey. Minimum 15 light set up, they put you up in an apartment, even give you are fake work contract with a telephone number for references so if landlord phones there's some so-called secretary answering the phone and confirming you work there. You get a free gaff and 10% of the harvest by all accounts. But the rent agreement will be in your name and you get fukked if they come with big red key.....all these guys grow amnesia/ss-haze and it all goes to the UK.


for a 15 light setup fuck that, that stuff is probably the shit i was smokin the other day. are you in the netherlands? i assumed you were. are big ops still illegal over there? i thought you could get one of them contracts thingys to say u were growing for a cafe then just sell a little to em an the rest comes here, and if anyone asks why u only got 10 oz to the cafe off a 15 light setup jus say ur a shyt grower haha

15 lights? thats alot, infact thats realy realy alot, would be smarter gettin small ops all over the place, 15 lights is usually those ops the choppers end up diggin out, or least tv propaganda taught me that


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this poor fuckers up to his neck in it lol
> 
> [video=youtube;ot4HsaY7oeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ot4HsaY7oeg#at=37[/video]


thats brutal, well at least he aint buried to his neck, then the captors put fire into a fire ants nest/hump thing, then all the fire ants came out and killed the people buried to their necks. it was in a film aswell i think, remember seein it when i was younger but ofcourse the ppl escaped as it was a film

n i never made this clear, it happened for real in one of em weird countries over in the east


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

Totally illegal, no contracts (not sure where you heard that from), and totally illegal to sell to coffeeshops...it's a fukkin farce in The Netherlands. The same people who protested against the Wiet Pass are also promoting a legal back end to the business as well. The whole purchasing of product by coffeeshops is a grey area. There is a push to get into invoicing and making it legal to supply, but god knows when and if that would ever happen. 



iiKode said:


> for a 15 light setup fuck that, that stuff is probably the shit i was smokin the other day. are you in the netherlands? i assumed you were. are big ops still illegal over there? i thought you could get one of them contracts thingys to say u were growing for a cafe then just sell a little to em an the rest comes here, and if anyone asks why u only got 10 oz to the cafe off a 15 light setup jus say ur a shyt grower haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats brutal, well at least he aint buried to his neck, then the captors put fire into a fire ants nest/hump thing, then all the fire ants came out and killed the people buried to their necks. it was in a film aswell i think, remember seein it when i was younger but ofcourse the ppl escaped as it was a film
> 
> n i never made this clear, it happened for real in one of em weird countries over in the east


they had a good scene in sons of anarchy like that, buried up to his neck with ants eating him alive.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Totally illegal, no contracts (not sure where you heard that from), and totally illegal to sell to coffeeshops...it's a fukkin farce in The Netherlands. The same people who protested against the Wiet Pass are also promoting a legal back end to the business as well. The whole purchasing of product by coffeeshops is a grey area. There is a push to get into invoicing and making it legal to supply, but god knows when and if that would ever happen.


wtf thats fuckin weird, i thought well coffe shops have weed, so it must be grown in mass somewhere and since its accepted i know its not fully legal even in holland, but its accepted, i thought they would be aloud to grow for coffe shops like in californai growing for dispenseries.

look at this shyt, yet nobody thinks the governments corrupt, everyone i know trusts em too much yet they still pull shit like this off
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23094320
http://news.sky.com/story/1108823/snowden-obama-rules-out-whistleblower-deal

these 2 articles are totally wrong to do, arrest a guy cuz he told the truth to better the public? an robbin the vatican ffs, yet peeps still think they are cool, they be like we forgive ur bullshit carry on sonnyjim


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they had a good scene in sons of anarchy like that, buried up to his neck with ants eating him alive.


yah i liked that lmao, thats the one id go for if shit went down (child molesters etc)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone know the real amnesia haze? had a bag the other day an it was nice stuff almost as good as i enjoy smokin da cheese, is it just called dutch amnesia haze, i found a couple different types, but didnt know if they were clone onlies, an super lemon haze, anyone know the true breeders of this? an if u actually can buy em in seed form, i was lookin on sos an couldnt find anythin but dutch amnesia haze


If i remember rightly "amnesia" was the original and "Amnesia Haze" was the knock off or something like that(or the other way round lol). Also on the same subject apparently if you want original amnesia then its all about Soma seeds

http://somaseeds.nl/somas-amnesia-haze/


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;g-uwbrqFN7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-uwbrqFN7M[/video]

here you go


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

whats that website just has loads of vid clips nyyc.com ynnc.com carnt member the name of it?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If i remember rightly "amnesia" was the original and "Amnesia Haze" was the knock off or something like that(or the other way round lol). Also on the same subject apparently if you want original amnesia then its all about Soma seeds
> 
> http://somaseeds.nl/somas-amnesia-haze/


actually thats the one i was lookin at haha, but i was on attitude


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats that website just has loads of vid clips nyyc.com ynnc.com carnt member the name of it?


thatsphucked dot com is the one i think mate....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thatsphucked dot com is the one i think mate....


no its something ynnc nyyc or like that, is bigger and better than most them vid clip sites but i carnt member the name for shit.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no its something ynnc nyyc or like that, is bigger and better than most them vid clip sites but i carnt member the name for shit.


dont think iv heard of it, but was hoping youd give this a try

http://www.thatsphucked.com/Default.aspx


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont think iv heard of it, but was hoping youd give this a try
> 
> http://www.thatsphucked.com/Default.aspx


that sick kode lol i been a member of ogrish forums for years n years use to be able to watch them sick vids but they make me feel ill nowdays, the one im talking bout has a good mix of fights,cool stuff, sick shit.

you ever seen the bloke jump head first down the escalator?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;7h56IfiPFeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h56IfiPFeA[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that sick kode lol i been a member of ogrish forums for years n years use to be able to watch them sick vids but they make me feel ill nowdays, the one im talking bout has a good mix of fights,cool stuff, sick shit.
> 
> you ever seen the bloke jump head first down the escalator?


havnt seen that one, but i dont sit an watch them videos, i just watched a few just remembered the name of the site right now, but when i was on there the other month there was a mexican cartel with 12 headless bodies layin around a tiled room, and 12 heads lined up in the back wall, sick as fuck, an there was a few of the mexicans choppin ppl with chainsaws startin feet first, an there was one that made about 200 cuzs on one guys leg, just little cuts pretty deep but put em lined up all the way up to his belly while another guy was hosin the blood away so u could see what they were doin, its mad what happens


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;7h56IfiPFeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h56IfiPFeA[/video]


damn thats a nice fail right there, if you wanna see some funny video check a guy out on youtube called amazinglife247, he uploads videos everyday an theyr all class


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

or bum fights fuck that cracked me up first time i see em, number three was best.

theres another good fighting one felony fights i think its called, there a certain one best off or most bloodiest felony fights has some real good fights on it, but bum fights was just a classic, bling bling lmao rufus lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

@sambo u mind tlellin me what clone onlies u got, if i may have a browse lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

mate, watch the bum hunter its so funny, guy goes around like steve irvin catchin bums, hes made he wrestles sleeping bumbs like crocs, fuckin mad then he uses a marker pen to mark them and releases em back into the wild LMAO
HAHAHAHAHA
[video=youtube;VmnVWhX1d-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmnVWhX1d-Y[/video]
i seen one of em bum fights, fuckin nutters, pay a man to fight a woman bum then ends up gettin ko'd thats jus mad how 10 dollrs can get you that amount of entertainment, i may hav to try it on crack corner top end of town


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate, watch the bum hunter its so funny, guy goes around like steve irvin catchin bums, hes made he wrestles sleeping bumbs like crocs, fuckin mad then he uses a marker pen to mark them and releases em back into the wild LMAO
> HAHAHAHAHA
> [video=youtube;VmnVWhX1d-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmnVWhX1d-Y[/video]


lol thats just a small part of bum fights kode, you should watch the whole vids theres three of them.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol thats just a small part of bum fights kode, you should watch the whole vids theres three of them.


yah i could never find the full videos, ill try have a look now, but last time was all 2 min videos


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

wat was that escalator freak thinking...where could that jump possibly go right, fukin ell, bum fights..link?pls, jus been makin some flower soil, I bag all mix, some fish/blood/bone meal, batshit, coco and lots o perlite, time to up my game and get back to supersoil and nutes, dunno if I got the mix rite but I was high and it feels good


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> @sambo u mind tlellin me what clone onlies u got, if i may have a browse lol


i have exodus cheese,pyschosis and livers/blues mate.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have exodus cheese,pyschosis and livers/blues mate.


how much would it be for 1 of each exo and psyco. never had the livers/blues is it as cheesy as the psyco an exo?
once i get my shit sorted ill let you know anyway cuz im still behind by miles on my 600 n that, just face palming right now at how i jus failed my last plan to make money


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

bumfights number one

[video=youtube;WqOvwB9u1w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqOvwB9u1w4[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat, jus for u dont even have to leave the tab how nice am i
[video=youtube;32LJHhnt4m8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32LJHhnt4m8[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

jesus watchin this i cant think other than, how tiring it is to fight, last fight i was in swung 4 or 5 decent hits and i was knackered like i ran 10 miles


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;2WQm64GqwBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WQm64GqwBM[/video]

number two


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

ah yes psychopaths having a nice time, I see


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> ah yes psychopaths having a nice time, I see


sociopaths, these guys are way to stupid to be psycopaths


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

the boys who made them vids actually earnt a shitload of money, although im pretty shore they sold the rights to them early on for bout a million dollars and then that next person made 20-30mil.


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sociopaths, these guys are way to stupid to be psycopaths


oh I didn't no you had to be brainy to be a psycho, can affect anyone no?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh I didn't no you had to be brainy to be a psycho, can affect anyone no?


no its more that a psychopath would be premeditated instead of what these guys are doing, the difference between psychopath and sociopath is that sociopaths tend to act on impulse, psychos are more brainy and tend to be pretty smart, and if they do do anything they usualy think it through alot before acting knowing the full consequences. Just to let you know, but my last comment was a joke...


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the boys who made them vids actually earnt a shitload of money, although im pretty shore they sold the rights to them early on for bout a million dollars and then that next person made 20-30mil.


i can imagine, sounds like college kids or somethin doin it, bribing that one guy buy givin him crack haha bling bling or summit lmfaio


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i can imagine, sounds like college kids or somethin doin it, bribing that one guy buy givin him crack haha bling bling or summit lmfaio


they are old now, but bling bling even brought out a rap album, rufus got off the drink n drugs dunno bout the other one tho donny i think hes called, it must be nearly ten years old now.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> ah yes psychopaths having a nice time, I see


i dunno indi, bumfights is just kids fighting and winding up homeless people dunno bout psychopaths?

theres a few psychopaths in this one tho lol 

[video=youtube;u3kmswebdxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3kmswebdxU[/video]


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

oh yeah I see wat you mean


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

you on the gold again today then indi? not that i no fek all about it but the price of gold has dropped loads recently hasnt it?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

815 a troy oz, holy shit last time i checked it was as 1500 nearly, thats a massive drop, tbh i never thought it would go down that far.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 815 a troy oz, holy shit last time i checked it was as 1500 nearly, thats a massive drop, tbh i never thought it would go down that far.


Last year u wer gettin around a tenner a gram for gold, I sold a chain weighing nearly 100g and got 1000quid for it. So goin by them prices I can get more for weed per gram than gold. Who says money dont grow on trees lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Last year u wer gettin around a tenner a gram for gold, I sold a chain weighing nearly 100g and got 1000quid for it. So goin by them prices I can get more for weed per gram than gold. Who says money dont grow on trees lol


when i was checkin it was 40 a g, that was when it was like 1200 an oz


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 28, 2013)

Yea I have had the ammo! Straight from the dam, it cost 4 on the box over there! Power plant cost 2 an some other seedy bud you can get for 500 on the key, whenever the lorry driver gets a job overthere he brings back squite abit! nothing beats the ammo tho, comes like a big quare brick, rock solid, vack packed in two industrial plastic bag!, but there is an amnesia which is dark an people don't like that one,oz look small really compact, they want light green haze,airy one which is fluffy an make oz look bigger


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

it's all shit tumbled ruined weed that hasn't been cured or even dried. dealers should stop selling it, punters should stop buying it, gives fukking growers/growing a bad name.


----------



## 30022533d (Jun 28, 2013)

An a lot of orange but comes fromthechinks they do thousands an speed dry the shit! Which in turn traps. Thecloryphyll in the bud giving it the shit smell, they also don't try it out fully an use a strain which is mould resilient like big bud which is also high in yield too, they know what there doin in china town, I been there myself to pick some up, when underground an came out across the street cheeky little chines


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

D most the country has been smoking soapbar for the last how many years not too mention sprayed weed, do you really think the vast majority either care or no the difference when its been tumbled or not cured lol


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

i know that, still don't change my attitude, fuk me as soon as moroccan starting getting shit put in it I stopped buying it, still can't believe people even bought diesel bar fukkin chang shit, some folks are total retards.


newuserlol said:


> D most the country has been smoking soapbar for the last how many years not too mention sprayed weed, do you really think the vast majority either care or no the difference when its been tumbled or not cured lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

DST said:


> i know that, still don't change my attitude, fuk me as soon as moroccan starting getting shit put in it I stopped buying it, still can't believe people even bought diesel bar fukkin chang shit, some folks are total retards.


lots of people just dont care mate, they will smoke anything aslong as it gets them kinda stoned lol i think its also lack of knowledge not everyone is growing or has knowledge of how hash is made.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2013)

It fucks me off that commercial bud is rarely even trimmed, if I buy an oz of bud I want exactly that, BUD!

Even if I had a warehouse grow I'd still fucking trim, with a machine mind but It'd still get done.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

i very very rarely buy weed its just too upsetting lol at least with a bottle of vods i no what im getting each time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

fucking youtube, am trying to watch unreported world and bloody thing keeps freezing, is about child drug addicts in afghan lil tiny kids hooked on opium and smack crazy.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lots of people just dont care mate, they will smoke anything aslong as it gets them kinda stoned lol i think its also lack of knowledge not everyone is growing or has knowledge of how hash is made.


before i even started growin i thought soapbar was off the plant lmfao, lack of knowledge was the thing, could never findhow they made it either, all my mate just said its good shit, but nobody knew, honestly the first couple month or so i started smokin i thought weed came grinded up lmfao, if u showed me a bud i woulda said thats not weed, thats what this has done to most of our younger ones now adays, its shyt an weed jus keeps gettin mor £ added to the gram ffs

i love smokin weed, if i can find a reasonable price id non stop smoke bud, but thats fucked init, i hear sombody sayin it takes about 13 quid to make an oz if u grow it, obv it depends on ur rig setup, but thats mad super insane profit from say 20 quid to make it to 200 for resale.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i very very rarely buy weed its just too upsetting lol at least with a bottle of vods i no what im getting each time.


And a damn site more smashed for yer £20! lol.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And a damn site more smashed for yer £20! lol.


do a bit of both an u wont know whats real lmao, smokin an drinkin i never actually believed it worked till a few months ago when i fell asleep on my bros sofa chonged out my face of a joint an a few ciders


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

anyone but us would think this was like qbc channel sellin you shit, but we would only dream of all this shit
[video=youtube;ekSeLEiWGjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSeLEiWGjI[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

hAS YOUR FAIRY ARRIVED YET MATE?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

fucking caps lock


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone but us would think this was like qbc channel sellin you shit, but we would only dream of all this shit
> [video=youtube;ekSeLEiWGjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSeLEiWGjI[/video]


I dream of sealed rooms pumping Co2 with AC and running water cooled hoods, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> hAS YOUR FAIRY ARRIVED YET MATE?


 was just about to message u ,, yeh man came about 20 mins ago, havent opened it up yet as had a 600 ballast from ebay arrive too, just opened up my secret room to start setting shit up,, cant wait! been bored.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd-blu-ray/televisions/large-screen-tvs-32-and-over/sony-bravia-kd55x9005-smart-3d-ultra-hd-55-led-tv-21457175-pdt.html

^^^WANT!!!!^^^ AND im getting one u watch!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was just about to message u ,, yeh man came about 20 mins ago, havent opened it up yet as had a 600 ballast from ebay arrive too, just opened up my secret room to start setting shit up,, cant wait! been bored.
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd-blu-ray/televisions/large-screen-tvs-32-and-over/sony-bravia-kd55x9005-smart-3d-ultra-hd-55-led-tv-21457175-pdt.html
> 
> ^^^WANT!!!!^^^ AND im getting one u watch!


cool, will fire tyhat email off to ya in a sec, keep forgetting lmao


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2013)

just a reminder there is NO selling or trading of ANYTHING on riu. thanks


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> just a reminder there is NO selling or trading of ANYTHING on riu. thanks


yeah ok THANKS for that......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> just a reminder there is NO selling or trading of ANYTHING on riu. thanks


Cheers but was arranged via E-mail not the site


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Cheers but was arranged via E-mail not the site


i dont care dont talk about via riu unless in private.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

must be boring in toke and talk today lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> just a reminder there is NO selling or trading of ANYTHING on riu. thanks


..........Job'sworth.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

mod on a powertrip in the uk thread lmao this usually gos well.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha be back soon, got a telling off and now it wont let me refresh the thread lmao, will try again in a bit when im allowed outta the naughty corner lmao


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you on the gold again today then indi? not that i no fek all about it but the price of gold has dropped loads recently hasnt it?


sorry man I ve been on tha gold slide most of the way and I am upping the stakes today, banked £500 at 6 am up another 250 today, looks like gold has just bottomed out, so wat I am doing is BUY now, up unyil today I have been selling, last March I made 6k doing this,...fuk if gold has bottomed theres money to be had


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

ha ha spose financial advice is a no no too


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I dream of sealed rooms pumping Co2 with AC and running water cooled hoods, lol.


dont we all.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

fukingmonkey sent me a messaging bitching about that link LOL

must be that time of yr we get a powermad mod trying it on

SAMBO FOR MOD!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

supppppppppp beenflickers........


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

lil girl needs to scuttle back off to toke n talk.

must be on the blob or sumfin, either that or finshaggy aint ringing her bells nomore lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally im back ffs, ppl getting involved n deleting shit means i aint been able to see any of the last page ffs, much been going on?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Finally im back ffs, ppl getting involved n deleting shit means i aint been able to see any of the last page ffs, much been going on?


nothing been deleted yet lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukingmonkey sent me a messaging bitching about that link LOL
> 
> must be that time of yr we get a powermad mod trying it on
> 
> SAMBO FOR MOD!


sambo would be a killer mod, hed come on with nobody on the thread cuz hed bann them all in a drunken stooper


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothing been deleted yet lol


well i cant see any of page 8143, wont even load when i try lol

As you suggested before /Shitfaggy must be quiet today lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

fek off ya wankers lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

i just told him we do wat we want wen we want,, prolly gone running to rolla whining, lloll,, my temper gets me in so much shit, banned from shops n stuff, i do try be nice but,well, u know.......................................

sambo il message u bak in a min pal, bin mad busy, just been and got all me hanging aperatus for the small op im doin, fuking ropes n gaffa tape and a refelector, shit starting again, with nowt hahaha,, all gravy,


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just told him we do wat we want wen we want,, prolly gone running to rolla whining, lloll,, my temper gets me in so much shit, banned from shops n stuff, i do try be nice but,well, u know.......................................
> 
> sambo il message u bak in a min pal, bin mad busy, just been and got all me hanging aperatus for the small op im doin, fuking ropes n gaffa tape and a refelector, shit starting again, with nowt hahaha,, all gravy,


its a women ice, some canadian.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its a women ice, some canadian.


hahaha no shit?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just told him we do wat we want wen we want,, prolly gone running to rolla whining, lloll,, my temper gets me in so much shit, banned from shops n stuff, i do try be nice but,well, u know.......................................
> 
> sambo il message u bak in a min pal, bin mad busy, just been and got all me hanging aperatus for the small op im doin, fuking ropes n gaffa tape and a refelector, shit starting again, with nowt hahaha,, all gravy,


fuck thaqt, why dnt u jus go get ur nice hood n that u had before replace it with a new ballast and reg rewflector till u can upgrade


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha no shit?


better drop da hammer ic3 cant be takin shyte fea a woman lmao, whats the status on ur extractor? askedbefore but didnt wanna be one of them guys


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha no shit?


no shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

lol yeh like i said with summer heat last week i needed both running in my main OP to keep the temps down, if i wernt using it then yeh, BUT if u wait till harvest il be buying a 9" for the biig op and u can have it, obviously i cant give sumthing away atm that i really need, i thought id be orite but alas, im not that lil spike last week showed the level of temps il be hitting so using both "atm" is a must unfortunately


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh like i said with summer heat last week i needed both running in my main OP to keep the temps down, if i wernt using it then yeh, BUT if u wait till harvest il be buying a 9" for the biig op and u can have it, obviously i cant give sumthing away atm that i really need, i thought id be orite but alas, im not that lil spike last week showed the level of temps il be hitting so using both "atm" is a must unfortunately


aya its cool, em, think ill have to get me own by then av got this budget 4 incher an its just not doin the job, next week am gettin a spigpot duct to wall connector so maybe if its back extractin air out the vent above the doors it might keep my shit cool enough to run with the doors closed, ill just have to waitan see


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

lol kode i c that, that dude was still flaping on lastnite.......


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol kode i c that, that dude was still flaping on lastnite.......


yahman fuck knows what was wrong wit him, trippin out his nut on a pcp joint or summit


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman fuck knows what was wrong wit him, trippin out his nut on a pcp joint or summit


Wtf was he doin on here tryin to get himself a few oz when he's gettin keys delivered from the dam every week....someone's talking shit I think lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2013)

so my mate gave me his old hydro setup for nothing 2day, its an old one but all works perfect so im not complaining, im moving house a week today so im gonna wait till then and set it up in ma new tent, i will also be keeping my soil grow in my wardrobe at same time, this will be my 1st attempt at hydro growing so will prob be on here picking all ur brains even more than usual.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so my mate gave me his old hydro setup for nothing 2day, its an old one but all works perfect so im not complaining, im moving house a week today so im gonna wait till then and set it up in ma new tent, i will also be keeping my soil grow in my wardrobe at same time, this will be my 1st attempt at hydro growing so will prob be on here picking all ur brains even more than usual.
> 
> View attachment 2717078View attachment 2717079View attachment 2717080View attachment 2717081


Heya, did you organise getting that thing sent onto ya in the end?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so my mate gave me his old hydro setup for nothing 2day, its an old one but all works perfect so im not complaining, im moving house a week today so im gonna wait till then and set it up in ma new tent, i will also be keeping my soil grow in my wardrobe at same time, this will be my 1st attempt at hydro growing so will prob be on here picking all ur brains even more than usual.
> 
> View attachment 2717078View attachment 2717079View attachment 2717080View attachment 2717081


what sorta system is it m8, is it a drip system something like the wilmas?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so my mate gave me his old hydro setup for nothing 2day, its an old one but all works perfect so im not complaining, im moving house a week today so im gonna wait till then and set it up in ma new tent, i will also be keeping my soil grow in my wardrobe at same time, this will be my 1st attempt at hydro growing so will prob be on here picking all ur brains even more than usual.
> 
> View attachment 2717078View attachment 2717079View attachment 2717080View attachment 2717081


haha thats a old wilma! ther black now, i got 2 20 pot ones but i dont use the res or pump ther prone to feking up! plus tehr just messey systems, just use the pot tray and pots, leav the rez out as it makes em real high too,, they grow trees them wilmas but bigger isent always betetr if ya get me, sweet gift tho m8,
i need sum clay pebles to top my pots off i reckon,


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wtf was he doin on here tryin to get himself a few oz when he's gettin keys delivered from the dam every week....someone's talking shit I think lol


yah bullshit man flew in straight away on that on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya, did you organise getting that thing sent onto ya in the end?


yeah m8 cheers i got it the other day


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> what sorta system is it m8, is it a drip system something like the wilmas?


its like a wilma system but not exactly mate, its a sprayer not dripper, the roots get sprayed constantly from a small hose in each pot and there is about 2 inches of water in bottom of each pot before the drain hole for the long root to sit in, im sure my mate said something about it being aeroponics tbh but im not sure myself yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha thats a old wilma! ther black now, i got 2 20 pot ones but i dont use the res or pump ther prone to feking up! plus tehr just messey systems, just use the pot tray and pots, leav the rez out as it makes em real high too,, they grow trees them wilmas but bigger isent always betetr if ya get me, sweet gift tho m8,
> i need sum clay pebles to top my pots off i reckon,


Hopefully they don't always grow trees, I've kept mine pretty small this run compared to others, I know they ain't stretched yet but hopin I can control that a bit too......pics comin up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha thats a old wilma! ther black now, i got 2 20 pot ones but i dont use the res or pump ther prone to feking up! plus tehr just messey systems, just use the pot tray and pots, leav the rez out as it makes em real high too,, they grow trees them wilmas but bigger isent always betetr if ya get me, sweet gift tho m8,
> i need sum clay pebles to top my pots off i reckon,


how wud i use a kit like that without the rez mate? im curious as to how its done to maintain the water flow over the roots?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hopefully they don't always grow trees, I've kept mine pretty small this run compared to others, I know they ain't stretched yet but hopin I can control that a bit too......pics comin up


i think ive got a grip on stretch its more in the early stages if u can catch it ul be orite, i always get a lil from seedling but i dont fill my pot right up with medium and then wen ther established and going nice i top the pot up with coco therby burying the stem and drop light light as low as poss,

i thik im gunna take this old reflector ove rthe main OP and get my aircooled hood over here, its not really needed over ther and thers 3 in reflectors so hell one more wont hurt, il get air cooleds for next run all being well and daisy chain them,

i love my hood and am gettin it bak! lol

garhyboy,, its a wilma not a dwc innit? if its a wilma the roots dont go in the water they stay in the pot sat on top of that white tray in the squares, like can u see any holed uner wer the pot goes? i cant


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

First two pics is the auto cheese candy

Next two is the blueberry

Last two is the psychosis and I couldn't be fucked gettin the exo out, there a little smaller than the psycho. Went to 12/12 yesterday

2 x bb, 2 x exo, and four psychos


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> First two pics is the auto cheese candy
> 
> Next two is the blueberry
> 
> ...


fuk me learn to rotate ur pic dodge pot my neck hurts,


hows the auto's going under normal chedule? ur in flower now right?

P>S love the little bit under the pots so u dont get mud on the carpet,, under the thumb


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think ive got a grip on stretch its more in the early stages if u can catch it ul be orite, i always get a lil from seedling but i dont fill my pot right up with medium and then wen ther established and going nice i top the pot up with coco therby burying the stem and drop light light as low as poss,
> 
> i thik im gunna take this old reflector ove rthe main OP and get my aircooled hood over here, its not really needed over ther and thers 3 in reflectors so hell one more wont hurt, il get air cooleds for next run all being well and daisy chain them,
> 
> ...





IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me learn to rotate ur pic dodge pot my neck hurts,
> 
> 
> hows the auto's going under normal chedule? ur in flower now right?


Lol, fuck u....aye been in flower near two days so don't really know, I'd loved to have flowered it under a light but its only gettin side light cos the three lights is over the 8, that's the main crop so I ain't takin a light away from it. I'm surprised how good she looks for an auto, just won't do as good cos the light it's gettin but its only a bit to keep me goin till I chop the rest, it def looks better than the pics show, I reckon anyway

dunno what the double quotes all about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, fuck u....aye been in flower near two days so don't really know, I'd loved to have flowered it under a light but its only gettin side light cos the three lights is over the 8, that's the main crop so I ain't takin a light away from it. I'm surprised how good she looks for an auto, just won't do as good cos the light it's gettin but its only a bit to keep me goin till I chop the rest, it def looks better than the pics show, I reckon anyway
> 
> dunno what the double quotes all about


 yeh my man ran autos on normal schedule, i hear its more important for more light in the early stages wich u did so they should be reet, and yeh fuk the autos even if u only get half oz who cares its free innit! lol

double quote? ur having the gay finger spazems again


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my man ran autos on normal schedule, i hear its more important for more light in the early stages wich u did so they should be reet, and yeh fuk the autos even if u only get half oz who cares its free innit! lol
> 
> double quote? ur having the gay finger spazems again


Gay finger spasms?? Maybe, or maybe it's cos I'm using a phone u cunt. By the looks of it I reckon if it had good light you'd pull a couple off it anyway, who knows how much light she's actually gettin, give it 6 weeks and well find out. It had pretty much a 600 to itself for about 4-5 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Gay finger spasms?? Maybe, or maybe it's cos I'm using a phone u cunt. By the looks of it I reckon if it had good light you'd pull a couple off it anyway, who knows how much light she's actually gettin, give it 6 weeks and well find out. It had pretty much a 600 to itself for about 4-5 weeks


 4-5 with 6 left? really? i thought autos wer fast finishers?

they have mobiles wer u r? wow ur land has come on leaps and bounds eh!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

Evening chaps, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Fuuuuck jus got a speeding ticket through the door.
Doin 40 in a 30, do ya recon ill get away with doin a speed awareness course or is10mph over the limit to much :/
Fucking cunts what fucking duel carriage way is a fuckin 30 zone!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening chaps, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Evening baz how's things?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 4-5 with 6 left? really? i thought autos wer fast finishers?
> 
> they have mobiles wer u r? wow ur land has come on leaps and bounds eh!


Aww aye she's def at least 5 weeks now, and I'd say another 5-6 unless these flower really quick..I dunno lol.

ill leap over to u and kick ur teeth in if there's any more of ur lip!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuuuuck jus got a speeding ticket through the door.
> Doin 40 in a 30, do ya recon ill get away with doin a speed awareness course or is10mph over the limit to much :/
> Fucking cunts what fucking duel carriage way is a fuckin 30 zone!


Is it a forward facing on with a photo of ya mug or just a pic of the back of the car as it goes past?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuuuuck jus got a speeding ticket through the door.
> Doin 40 in a 30, do ya recon ill get away with doin a speed awareness course or is10mph over the limit to much :/
> Fucking cunts what fucking duel carriage way is a fuckin 30 zone!


I was doin 70 in a 30 and got disqualified for 18 months..... And a 500 quid fine to go with it ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

dang i got hit by one of those cars with camra on top....my own falt showing off in my zr.....2 blak dudes pulled up side of me sed did u c the camra car i sed no.....oh well...fbuk it


spooningbadgers said:


> Fuuuuck jus got a speeding ticket through the door.
> Doin 40 in a 30, do ya recon ill get away with doin a speed awareness course or is10mph over the limit to much :/
> Fucking cunts what fucking duel carriage way is a fuckin 30 zone!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

was 3 days ago


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

mg only way ul knock my teech out is by the force of a car bomb pal!

and speeding tut fucking tut! u are aware u actually get nower fast coz ur stoping and starting faster too,, so it defeats the object and gets u fucked
ther taking piss with my licence ther asking fordeedpoll papers from 15 yrs ago witch is impossible since they get destroyed after 6 6yrs or a birth certifictae lol its not my birthname, i was arguing with the cunts on phone, 3 months no i been waiitng, ther taking the piss, all in all gunne be like 150 qwid for me licence bak


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Is it a forward facing on with a photo of ya mug or just a pic of the back of the car as it goes past?


One with my mug on mate lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I was doin 70 in a 30 and got disqualified for 18 months..... And a 500 quid fine to go with it ffs


Ha ha mg. gutted, u still disqualified?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mg only way ul knock my teech out is by the force of a car bomb pal!


that can be arranged!! Lol!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mg only way ul knock my teech out is by the force of a car bomb pal!
> 
> and speeding tut fucking tut! u are aware u actually get nower fast coz ur stoping and starting faster too,, so it defeats the object and gets u fucked
> ther taking piss with my licence ther asking fordeedpoll papers from 15 yrs ago witch is impossible since they get destroyed after 6 6yrs or a birth certifictae lol its not my birthname, i was arguing with the cunts on phone, 3 months no i been waiitng, ther taking the piss, all in all gunne be like 150 qwid for me licence bak


I was overtaking a learner on a duel carriage way bend and as I got round the corner there they were sneaky cunts. They didn't have a sign up saying there was a camera in use but I can't be arsed trying to blag my way out of it, no use really, never win against police


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha mg. gutted, u still disqualified?


No m8 was about 10 years ago, wasn't driving very long. Managed to get my licence back tho without resitting a test...can't really say how but think it was a general fuck up on there part


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> One with my mug on mate lol


Bollocks! lol, if it helps though i got caught doing 45 in a 30 by one of those vans an they gave me a speed awareness course( to get that you cant have had any points for speeding or undertaken a speed awareness course in the last 5 years).
Annoying one with mine was it was in Ipswich and the day before i got caught I had driven along the road an it was 40signs everywhere, next day get snapped by van obviously n when it came thru in the post i kicked up a right stink only to be told that overnight they had changed the speed limit on the road an all the road signs ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I was overtaking a learner on a duel carriage way bend and as I got round the corner there they were sneaky cunts. They didn't have a sign up saying there was a camera in use but I can't be arsed trying to blag my way out of it, no use really, never win against police


They only have to have signs up for permanently sited cameras not the camera vans, already researched that lol, same as they dont have to put signs up if its just a copper at the side of the road with a speed gun


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Bollocks! lol, if it helps though i got caught doing 45 in a 30 by one of those vans an they gave me a speed awareness course( to get that you cant have had any points for speeding or undertaken a speed awareness course in the last 5 years).
> Annoying one with mine was it was in Ipswich and the day before i got caught I had driven along the road an it was 40signs everywhere, next day get snapped by van obviously n when it came thru in the post i kicked up a right stink only to be told that overnight they had changed the speed limit on the road an all the road signs ffs


Ha, that's just unlucky lol. Yeah it was one of them vans that got me. Iv no points but. Did do a speed awearness course when. Was like 19 but that's 6 years ago now so fingers crossed lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> They only have to have signs up for permanently sited cameras not the camera vans, already researched that lol, same as they dont have to put signs up if its just a copper at the side of the road with a speed gun


Really? I thought they always had to have a sign up.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

my ban was for dd...i lernt my lestion tho 16mnths ban and fine....was 7 years ago...were i was living at the time theres only 2 rounderbouts...and me had few 2 many shandys and went strait over the fuka insted of round it....snaped me weel off so car was stuk.....i was just locking it up and next thing what comes round corner was a coppa in a scooby.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> that can be arranged!! Lol!


that i have no fucking doubt"!

anwyays yeh i gotta do my resit fuking joke thers like 3-4 parts to it now, ther wernt even thory wen i did mine last


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

ah man kids in bed got to feed me girls......hall them out room ect grrr...ill take a quick snapshot.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man kids in bed got to feed me girls......hall them out room ect grrr...ill take a quick snapshot.....


 yeh its a pain innit, u think ures is hard u should see my room m8 like seriously,i bet its queite amusing watching a 6ft 7 18 stone dude get into lmao

one of mines just going bed then im off to go for a walk to water me shit!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Really? I thought they always had to have a sign up.


Nope common misconception, if i remember rightly i think even the signs are to warn general traffic that there is likely to be slow moving traffic ahead due to speed checks rather than to warn the motorist that someone maybe checking his speed lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my ban was for dd...i lernt my lestion tho 16mnths ban and fine....was 7 years ago...were i was living at the time theres only 2 rounderbouts...and me had few 2 many shandys and went strait over the fuka insted of round it....snaped me weel off so car was stuk.....i was just locking it up and next thing what comes round corner was a coppa in a scooby.....


im rather lucky on that subject, been pulled over more than once when im over the limit n only ever been breathed once lmao, remember once i was struggling to stand up n talk an had bits of tree n bush hanging out from the bonnet n front numberplate where id driven thru a bush (dont ask lol) n absolutely reeking of booze( this was 9pm, had been in `spoons since 9am opening lmao) n they didnt breath me, just had a chat with me for 20mins n then sent me on my way, even funnier is that he poked his head in the car to talk to me mates( an obv see if there was anything obv in the car he could do me for) and came back laughing n joking about how my mates reeked of booze and that i was sensible not drinking n driving lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

just buy a camera detctor, or scramble, BUT DONT GET PULLED WITH IT! or get a honeycomb plate and plead ignorance


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh its a pain innit, u think ures is hard u should see my room m8 like seriously,i bet its queite amusing watching a 6ft 7 18 stone dude get into lmao
> 
> one of mines just going bed then im off to go for a walk to water me shit!











u ice?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

im 6 foot only 14 st tho lol......


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh its a pain innit, u think ures is hard u should see my room m8 like seriously,i bet its queite amusing watching a 6ft 7 18 stone dude get into lmao
> 
> one of mines just going bed then im off to go for a walk to water me shit!


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

k heres few snaps......u like ic3?...never really comment on my gro bro......


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> k heres few snaps......u like ic3?...never really comment on my gro bro......View attachment 2717227View attachment 2717233View attachment 2717234View attachment 2717235View attachment 2717236View attachment 2717238View attachment 2717239View attachment 2717240View attachment 2717241


its only now I can tell the size of ur plants lol, most of the other shots u put up that I seem anyway I thot they wer big fucking things lol. How long in 12/12 are they??


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

think they bout 2 foot....they only a med/short hight strain.....veged for 6 weeks......from clones...was slow start tho....


Mastergrow said:


> its only now I can tell the size of ur plants lol, most of the other shots u put up that I seem anyway I thot they wer big fucking things lol. How long in 12/12 are they??


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

26 days master from day i fliped lights....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> u ice?


Lmfao , ice , if that is u , I wasn't laughing , honest ! , evening Indi , @ mr badgers , I am FUCKED m8 !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im 6 foot only 14 st tho lol......


dont fret imc there quite a few chubbbys in here lol same height here but got a good stone at least on you, ice is a monster he aint joking at 6ft 7 and 18st still a fucking fanny tho lol dont think baz is a small lad either, don well hes gyming it hard nowdays but another not so small.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

yer man....ive been bodybuilding last 6 yrs...come off the steds tho....


newuserlol said:


> dont fret imc there quite a few chubbbys in here lol same height here but got a good stone at least on you, ice is a monster he aint joking at 6ft 7 and 18st still a fucking fanny tho lol dont think baz is a small lad either, don well hes gyming it hard nowdays but another not so small.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 28, 2013)

grrr missis wants to watch film......


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol New , I'm 9ft 10" & 63 stone , it's Mr Baz if u will !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> grrr missis wants to watch film......


tell the missus no probs, jose cervantes grow vid one tonight baby lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol New , I'm 9ft 10" & 63 stone , it's Mr Baz if u will !


i was just guessing with you baz the rest i no, but your posts bout eating all the kids munches and the way you describe ice cream well i think its a educated guess mate lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 28, 2013)

Fuck me I'm so impatient 6 days since I dropped the seeds n the dirt and it seems like foreveeeeeeer! Come on grow u little cunts! Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont fret imc there quite a few chubbbys in here lol same height here but got a good stone at least on you, ice is a monster he aint joking at 6ft 7 and 18st still a fucking fanny tho lol dont think baz is a small lad either, don well hes gyming it hard nowdays but another not so small.


fucking hell makes me feel like a twiglet ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> fucking hell makes me feel like a twiglet ffs lol


make me lol sae half of us are on the site all the feking time i have these images in ya head of these nerdy webheads but really its a load of meatheads lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was just guessing with you baz the rest i no, but your posts bout eating all the kids munches and the way you describe ice cream well i think its a educated guess mate lol


Hahaha , good guess m8 , when my grows done , a pic of me as party boy will grace the thread .every bit of this fucking grow is going into me !, ba a bit 4 friends .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was just guessing with you baz the rest i no, but your posts bout eating all the kids munches and the way you describe ice cream well i think its a educated guess mate lol


OY CUNT! less of the fanny,, im kind and im fully aware people take advantage and im fully aware its my biggest weakness but recently i been kicking off big time about miro shit alianated bowt 50 customers but fukit the mugs

even dude in carpet shop paki cunt told him ima take his bottom rak out if he dont provide my underlay like wtf is that about!?

anwyays question how the fuk,, im wanting to get my hood bak here, but i got a old wing refelctor here same as the rest, BUT the wire was cut to go on my 250 ballast so thers noplug, how can i put another plug on the end? cant use them lil blocks coz thats propper not safe, was thinking of a plug and socket like a wall socket but im sure a 600 watt lite runs more than 13A yes?

so how can i join it or is it just buy a new wire?

answers?suggestions?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything smells & tastes of the tip ! As I was pushing shit off the back of the trailer , a herd of fuck of "Ice size" rats lept out ! Scuttling all over the cunting place, frightend the basterd life out of me , wildlife is great , had robins picking the maggots off me mud flaps earlier ! Oh the joys .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Everything smells & tastes of the tip ! As I was pushing shit off the back of the trailer , a herd of fuck of "Ice size" rats lept out ! Scuttling all over the cunting place, frightend the basterd life out of me , wildlife is great , had robins picking the maggots off me mud flaps earlier ! Oh the joys .


i was a weighbridge operator in central london for nearly five years, best job i had in me life, was a few years ago now but rubbish would cost sixty quid a tonne to dump back then, thirty with no reciept lol use to have the council dumpers in all day mainly but plenty of cash sales too, some days i would just say fuck it pretend the comp had broke and write out these manuel receipts all day pocketing every penny.

that job sent me over the edge tho, my weed bill per month was about eight hundred quid a oz every four days lol thats without the coke,crack,ket,benzos n e's lmao


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

evening Baz, good to hear your keeping busy and enjoying the local vermin, movin shit an tha....a bit like growin then, you alrite for ganj then tonite mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

you still on the wagon then indi? smoking anything nice yaself tonight mate?


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah still on the wagon feelin tha changes, smoking some og 18 mixed wiv a bit of tut and last of the charas, trimming the ww tmrw some may have some trim off it fer the bubbler, fukin alcohol luv it but its a bastard an needs taming and I am a fukin addict as u can see, hows you sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah still on the wagon feelin tha changes, smoking some og 18 mixed wiv a bit of tut and last of the charas, trimming the ww tmrw some may have some trim off it fer the bubbler, fukin alcohol luv it but its a bastard an needs taming and I am a fukin addict as u can see, hows you sambo


yeah the booze has got me quicker n harder than many a drug, its a fucker, im all good mate just drinking me vods lol been a fairly busy day running around after the kids, cooking dinner and now i gotta go down me flat and water the plants really carnt be arsed even tho me flat is only 30seconds down the road lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY CUNT! less of the fanny,, im kind and im fully aware people take advantage and im fully aware its my biggest weakness but recently i been kicking off big time about miro shit alianated bowt 50 customers but fukit the mugs
> 
> even dude in carpet shop paki cunt told him ima take his bottom rak out if he dont provide my underlay like wtf is that about!?
> 
> ...


yeah they run on a 13A fuse mate

to work out the ampage divide the wattage(600) by the voltage (240V)=the ampage(2.5A)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah still on the wagon feelin tha changes, smoking some og 18 mixed wiv a bit of tut and last of the charas, trimming the ww tmrw some may have some trim off it fer the bubbler, fukin alcohol luv it but its a bastard an needs taming and I am a fukin addict as u can see, hows you sambo


the tut is a lovely bit of weed


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> the tut is a lovely bit of weed


yeah sae im finding it good for thinking and concentrating on charts, a good work smoke in that u can function ...do yer shit ..an forget it, the og18 is quite lost in space IQ of 50 time so enjoying peeling potatoes an such but not quite dressed in ya mothers choice of clothes an on a bus day outing wiv yer helpers


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

@Indi, lol m8, I've seen woodpeckers, red kites, deer , the fucking lot up the tip m8 ! , puffed abit of me raped EC earlier , I'm so tierd , not sure how stoned I am ! @new , the last bloke at the weigh bridge were I am m8, just jumped off the old Severn bridge ! they rekon he made well over a million out of back handers !, fucking huge house ect, fiddled over 10 year !, there's not many fucking perks anywhere now m8, fuck , bet u had fun on them scales !


----------



## indikat (Jun 28, 2013)

hows the last grow comin on baz , shame thers no way of putting the neighbour off his fuked up carbonless grow?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah sae im finding it good for thinking and concentrating on charts, a good work smoke in that u can function ...do yer shit ..an forget it, the og18 is quite lost in space IQ of 50 time so enjoying peeling potatoes an such but not quite dressed in ya mothers choice of clothes an on a bus day outing wiv yer helpers


That og sounds nice Indi , I can imagine trying to reverse my artic on to the weighbridge after one of them ! Lol. watching Glastonbury , fuck old seasick Steve can pluck a string or two , if I could strum a banjo as good as I do a bean , ide be there too !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Indi, lol m8, I've seen woodpeckers, red kites, deer , the fucking lot up the tip m8 ! , puffed abit of me raped EC earlier , I'm so tierd , not sure how stoned I am ! @new , the last bloke at the weigh bridge were I am m8, just jumped off the old Severn bridge ! they rekon he made well over a million out of back handers !, fucking huge house ect, fiddled over 10 year !, there's not many fucking perks anywhere now m8, fuck , bet u had fun on them scales !



sent me over the edge baz all the cash, i had a dockside apartment in london rented mind but at a grand a month lol 3+ holidays a year and a serious drug habit lol had to leave the job mate, well after a trip in the nuthouse and 6months on the sick at full pay lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> hows the last grow comin on baz , shame thers no way of putting the neighbour off his fuked up carbonless grow?


I could always torch it ! Lol, it's not just that m8, mrs had a tit full, we been together 26 year , I owe her abit of respect , still going to smoke like fuck though ! , if I can get a regular supplier, I got no hope round here for good green ! , bag o wet stem for 25 a eighth ! Fuck em .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fuk me can play me ps3 on me 26 led monitor but just mooved it to me 51" 3d thing Nd cant plY for shit. Wtf. Completed the last of us. Wifss pissed of coz im buying 40 qwid games and clocking em in 2 days then not selling em..women!
Any thouhhts on me question?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sent me over the edge baz all the cash, i had a dockside apartment in london 3+ holidays a year and a serious drug habit lol had to leave the job mate, well after a trip in the nuthouse and 6months on the sick at full pay lmao


Lol, glad u didn't follow in that blokes footsteps m8 ! , I worked nights driving artics, for 10 years snorting base all night , living on a couple hrs sleep a day , nearly fucking killed me ! Think that's what fucked me liver & kidneys up, amongst other things , 16- 18 , up to ten cans of gas a day , police caught me in stolen car I was living in , hundreds of gas cans in it ! Think they weighed em in & had a do , lol, when I first started driving , I took the air vents out & was drying green in newspaper whilst up the road ! How the fuck I got away with some of the carry ons I don't know. Cost me a fortune , ide stop at every other services for munches ! Lol they all wonderd why I took 2 hrs longer than every 1 else !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk me can play me ps3 on me 26 led monitor but just mooved it to me 51" 3d thing Nd cant plY for shit. Wtf. Completed the last of us. Wifss pissed of coz im buying 40 qwid games and clocking em in 2 days then not selling em..women!
> Any thouhhts on me question?


Sell it while its still popular m8 , get most ya £ back, Sorry Ice , I'm far too fucked & stupid to help you m8 .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, glad u didn't follow in that blokes footsteps m8 ! , I worked nights driving artics, for 10 years snorting base all night , living on a couple hrs sleep a day , nearly fucking killed me ! Think that's what fucked me liver & kidneys up, amongst other things , 16- 18 , up to ten cans of gas a day , please caught me in stolen car I was living in , hundreds of gas cans in it ! Think they weighed em in & had a do , lol, when I first started driving , I took the air vents out & was drying green in newspaper whilst up the road ! How the fuck I got away with some of the carry ons I don't know. Cost me a fortune , ide stop at every other services for munches ! Lol they all wonderd why I took 2 hrs longer than every 1 else !


lmao fuck i remember the gas as i kid, dangerous shit but boy it got you wrecked, i was posh tho would only do butane lmao some of the lads would be doing any aresol deodorant,fire hydrant fingys, anything.

and the base arrrrrrghhhhh man thats a dirty drug after not sleeping or eating for 3day odd would literally go to pass out each time i stood up, havent touched that stuff for yrs n yrs and never wana lol did get some meth pills of the silkroad a year or so ago they where nice tho lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

We never did gas but knew a few who walked round with tins up ther sleeve. Petrol now that was another matter lol pass out trip central hahaha
Whizz is god awful shit. Makes me sik the smel and even the thought of yhe smell


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

whiz n base are different beasts tho ice, that base when proper is some seriously strong nasty shit lol them meth pills i got a while back where only a part meth mostly phet, but buzz was so clean and nice not racy, scotia and w dragon i sent em a taster said the same too.

came inside a pack of unopened skittles you opened the bag emptied the skittles out and funnily enough where the ICE pills that was the stamp in them lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

Hahaha, yes I was off me tits with the gas ! I had some prety bad trips too, living in the welsh hills, mushrooms were a plenty also , laughed, I nearly flashed my fags !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2013)

Got to go bed, I feel a stroke coming on ! C ya all tommorow, might have a q of sour diesel in the aranoon ! Joy , nn


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

ice pills lol


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

everyones my friend, and ban the who, fairy, does she really exist, I thought fairies were just myths, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

the rep shite on this site is crap i dont want to spread it around vast majority are numptys i wana give it to people who diserve that holy weedweb rep lmao


i give up im wrecked.......


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im wrecked.......


sounds like it, get yer head doon ya bonnet, lol. I am off to smoke some bongs and then bed. laters lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

DST said:


> sounds like it, get yer head doon ya bonnet, lol. I am off to smoke some bongs and then bed. laters lad.


one last drink and i promise lol enjoy them bongs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ice the sign of exelllence

Sambo got that new stathem film on server and that olympus one its good wTchin stathem now redemption its called aka hummjngbird


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Ice the sign of exelllence
> 
> Sambo got that new stathem film on server and that olympus one its good wTchin stathem now redemption its called aka hummjngbird


ice i carnt work out the new server for shit mate, got olympus is falling in blueray just aint watched it yet dont like that jason strethem bloke only good thing hes done in years is bang kelly brook lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> fucking hell makes me feel like a twiglet ffs lol


i know im 5 ft 11 and 13 stone


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

i watched that olympus has fallen, its actually a real good film i liked it alot, theres still another few films to come out this year to compete with it but it was one of the best i seen this year so far.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Have u reset the filezilla settings?? Its sftp remebr in site manager come on skype tomoz we will set it up again

Night.bitches and yhis stathem is a real good film nothing like his normal ones


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

ic3, i got 4 rooted clones now, 4 out of 4 rooted, in just a glass of water sat on the ballast to keep em warm, an change the water ery day, i can veg em up a bit get em lookin nice for ya, if ur still needin, less than 10 days an i had roots in a cup of water, an i replaced the water with light nutes every other day,, i can pick up a quid block of coco for you cuz rockwools jus a joke


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Have u reset the filezilla settings?? Its sftp remebr in site manager come on skype tomoz we will set it up againNight.bitches and yhis stathem is a real good film nothing like his normal ones


im downloadin it now man 1.4mb download takin me minutes for a film fastest v seen my torrent speed fora while


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning fuckos how are we all today, wake and bake at 5am canny beat it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 28, 2013)

1 way to beat it, wake an bake at 4 am, too bad i aint got nothin to smoke but amber leaf, so potent shit boyz lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2013)

still no other cunt up talkin yet ya bunch of lazy fukkerz, bet ur all hung over or on a come down lol, get ur arses up and into gear there is weed to be grown !


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

that's why I have a timer mate, they grow by themselves most of the time....sitting watching them doesn't actualy increase yield by 10% like some say it does


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2013)

DST said:


> that's why I have a timer mate, they grow by themselves most of the time....sitting watching them doesn't actualy increase yield by 10% like some say it does


i have a timer as well mate think its essential, and i know it doesnt increase the yield to watch it grow but it sure is good to watch i go in to check on ma girls and before i know it ive spent over an hour just looking at them or altering the setup and i do this a cpl times a day i must have to much free time lol the joys of unemployment


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

actually, watching them, touching them, it's all gravy. Even by just sitting there your breath is helping them grow well, depends on how bad your breath is actually, plants do not like halitosis.....


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

DST said:


> that's why I have a timer mate, they grow by themselves most of the time....sitting watching them doesn't actualy increase yield by 10% like some say it does


fuck sake iv been doin it all wrong then


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

iv just been with my ladies, sat em out on the counter in my kitchen while i made a cuppa, well i was actually strippin the lower shit off em, and refreshin the water for my clones, but they were lookin so good sittin on the side while i was makin a cuppa, the sunlight gives you the best look of them imo, shining an gleamin in the sun


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

lmao helpin me make da best tea


the smaller ones are still in tiny pots  fuckin bad owner i am repotting on wedensday and might pick up airpots not sure yet what the plan is have to check my £ and see what i can put down.

anyone know the dark green one is gettin too muc N? havnt bearly fed it but ok, and little eagle claws not there yet but u can see em formin if they get another feed of vef nutes, should i jus water till it sorts itself out?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure about the dark green one (if in doubt just give it some water - the less nutes the better imo), but the one below on the left looks like it could eat a bit of cake fairly soon.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

DST said:


> Not sure about the dark green one (if in doubt just give it some water - the less nutes the better imo), but the one below on the left looks like it could eat a bit of cake fairly soon.


yahman just been givin them 2 1ml of grow per L should up it a bit, but am waiting i can get a bag of allmix an let em feed off that, think ima go with canna terra for flowering this round biobizz jus dnt hit that hard compared to what iv seen on other range of nutes.

noticed some clawing of the leaves not bad yet so ill just give it water.


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman just been givin them 2 1ml of grow per L should up it a bit, but am waiting i can get a bag of allmix an let em feed off that, think ima go with canna terra for flowering this round biobizz jus dnt hit that hard compared to what iv seen on other range of nutes.
> 
> noticed some clawing of the leaves not bad yet so ill just give it water.


the darker one is ok, the low left is N def and the one on right is N hungry and mag hungry, keep the dark one like it or darker at this stage


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> the darker one is ok, the low left is N def and the one on right is N hungry and mag hungry, keep the dark one like it or darker at this stage


like i said its starting to claw, so ill have to skip 1 feed at least. an those 2 smaller ones they will survive tillw edensday when i can repot not realy to bothered about em right now, but bottom right seems to be perfect imo.

i couldnt get the big one darker without leaves clawing up like mad

anyway u got any pics of ur setup u been takin pics of ur quality hash, assumed u worked out how to upload pics now mate?
had any experience with canna terra or are you a coco grower like everyone else here

the strain is big buddah cheese btw, been researching the phenos that dark one grow quicker than the other one that was repotted, it also dnt like the nutes as much cuz i been feeding that one the same feed i use for the bottom right, the other 2 just get a 2L jug to themselves


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

i use to no someone who played music to there plants, proper gettin the speakers next to the tent and playing his spanish rap lol also was convinced his water supply was bad and wouldnt feed them anything but brought mineral water, didnt use no fans at all the tent in summer would be hundred degree +

was the main reason i first used riu, cause even tho i didnt grow back then i member thinking it deffo aint done like that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

fuck i got a sore back this morning dunno if i slept funny or its me liver shutting down lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i got a sore back this morning dunno if i slept funny or its me liver shutting down lol


Id prob take a guess at ur liver mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i got a sore back this morning dunno if i slept funny or its me liver shutting down lol


mate ive had a bad bak for yrs but the past wek or so i shit u not i can hardely bend over, it fucking paggers! and aye i have got a bad liver but the pains right down the lower portion of my spine and my liver is at the side so dont see it being that like


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

mornin fuckers, as usual been up since late last night, damn if i do settle down an stop smokin weed ima be totally fucked, up for 48 hrs lol that cant be too good.
@samboo dnt ur kidneys shut down aswell might be them they are more near ur back than liver haha


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

sambo that bumfights is a lagh mate, bum patrol wtf who would think of that fuckin class
they pull up with sirens, bum thinks its police they take him in, lmao put him in the trunk and dump him in a bin LMAO


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2013)

morning ppl


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Id prob take a guess at ur liver mate lol


that would be one of them educated guess's hay lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> mate ive had a bad bak for yrs but the past wek or so i shit u not i can hardely bend over, it fucking paggers! and aye i have got a bad liver but the pains right down the lower portion of my spine and my liver is at the side so dont see it being that like


yeah its just where i slept funny, i do get bad back quite a bit tho its a cunt, i havent been drinking long enough yet for the liver to pack up, didnt even drink until i was bout 25, some would say im making up for it now tho lol



iiKode said:


> sambo that bumfights is a lagh mate, bum patrol wtf who would think of that fuckin class
> they pull up with sirens, bum thinks its police they take him in, lmao put him in the trunk and dump him in a bin LMAO


they are quite old now, but when they first come out shit they made me lol bling bling cracks me up lolol have you watched all three now?



Saerimmner said:


> morning ppl


morning sae


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

yah man just watchin the second one now then thats me watched em all, funny shit i like the bits where hes on the news defending himself lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

number three is the best one imo anyway, i use to love em when they first came out.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

felony fights is worth a watch too kode, there was loads of them and quite a few of the fights where crap but theres some really naughty fights too, i prefered bum fights tho cause it aint just fighting is a good mix up.

heres the best felony fights vid, couldnt find it on youtube tho.

http://thepiratebay.come.in/torrent/4411962/Felony.Fights_Bloodiest.Battles_AC3_DVD_maz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

ive got a great vid to show,, but i wont post coz moerator sambo gets upset


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

i just carnt watch em anymore ice they make me feel ill, and what with all the shit with the cartels in mexico they are getting worse n worse, i watched one the other week they had this bloke all tied up and in a small room three of em beat him to death with baseball bats, one of em snapped the bat, fuck it was rough and i no thats a tame one.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

baseball bats is amateur, chainsaws and machetes wheres its at if ur watchin those vids might aswell go the full length.

sambo are yuo a mod on here? thought ic3 was jokin since he speak more shyt than a rapist on trial


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> baseball bats is amateur, chainsaws and machetes wheres its at if ur watchin those vids might aswell go the full length.
> 
> sambo are yuo a mod on here? thought ic3 was jokin since he speak more shyt than a rapist on trial


me a mod kode? lmao thats a good one

http://www.ogrishforum.com/ join that forum theres links to every gore vid out there.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

never even knew sunni was a mod thot she/he was jus a troll, but ya ud be the most corrupt mod there is lmao woops dnt wanna dob anyone in

sunnis journalk consists of vegan food or sum shyt thats why i though he/she was a troll

i dont watch em videos that much i jus watched a few they dnt bother me like they do you, but iv seen alot of em so nothin surprises me, after BME Pain Olympics iv been numb to the internet.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

still weedless, got to chill b4 i eat me own fingers,
[video=youtube_share;Ipe3nyolG5Y]http://youtu.be/Ipe3nyolG5Y[/video]

...wine dine & 69 tonight ,(soon as the _rohypnol kicks in)_!, fingers crossed X


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

baz, could u remind me of what ur setup is, i remember ur video but cant remember what ur lightin specs are, ffs u need to do an outdoor next year get a couple thousand clones outside that should do ya at least half the year ur like anozaday man


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> baz, could u remind me of what ur setup is, i remember ur video but cant remember what ur lightin specs are, ffs u need to do an outdoor next year get a couple thousand clones outside that should do ya at least half the year ur like anozaday man


just a plain old 600w, don't think outdoor would do too well down here in the valleys m8 ?, im too fucking lazy to look after me indoor ,let alone trekking up the mountain to look after them ! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

what u got growing at the minit then baz?


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> like i said its starting to claw, so ill have to skip 1 feed at least. an those 2 smaller ones they will survive tillw edensday when i can repot not realy to bothered about em right now, but bottom right seems to be perfect imo.
> 
> i couldnt get the big one darker without leaves clawing up like mad
> 
> ...


u smoke malboro kode?


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

the bud on the fag packet was 8.2 g and Baz smoked it....got any dry bud shots m8?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what u got growing at the minit then baz?


You should know all this , I've posted about it enough fucking times ! Lol , I got "the church", pe, E cheese,& some blue widow, about 6 weeks in 12 now,


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> u smoke malboro kode?


im more of a simple fagman mysel, if i have the cash ill splash out on a pack of lammy b's but usualy stick to jps and the cheaper shyt, but i only smoke fags in a fat joint.

an if ur were talkin to me i aint got any dry bud shots, last round was para as fuck didnt even post pics of chop day, but this round i will, an get full pics before it goes


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> the bud on the fag packet was 8.2 g and Baz smoked it....got any dry bud shots m8?


I loved the cheesequake ! I like to feel smacked round the head after a joint, don't find much about round here that does that !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> You should know all this , I've posted about it enough fucking times ! Lol , I got "the church", pe, E cheese,& some blue widow, about 6 weeks in 12 now,


i got a memory like a siv mate, not long left then baz if they 6wks now.

that exodus cheese seed from greenhouse is a nice bit of weed, nowt like the real mcoy tho, pe is nice too, not a great fan of that church and never smoked the blue widow.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> You should know all this , I've posted about it enough fucking times ! Lol , I got "the church", pe, E cheese,& some blue widow, about 6 weeks in 12 now,


damn man, for some reason i thought you had like a 3 light op, no jus a 6er


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

jusr buried a fly alive in some outdoor plants, little bastard been chasin it around 15 mins now, the thing was massive and its buzz was unbelievable, thought it was a bee when i first seen it, but it got what it deserved makin me bang on my window several times for the bbq neighbors to look at me like a tool


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

i also like a strain that puts me out, none of the stuff i can buy does that, i like to feel like i jus smoked some opium or something sleepin while sittin up sorta stoned, even if i smoke a full 25 sak (1.4g) in 1 i dont turn mortal like i used to, havnt had a continuious smoke for a while now so im hopin next smoke im sittin around dribbling watchin alex jones


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got a memory like a siv mate, not long left then baz if they 6wks now.
> 
> that exodus cheese seed from greenhouse is a nice bit of weed, nowt like the real mcoy tho, pe is nice too, not a great fan of that church and never smoked the blue widow.


i only done the fucking church because you told somebody on here a few months back it was bang tidy ! lol, maybe you just heard it was & not tried m8 ?, its slow on the uptake , tall fuckers, buds are geting dense, but not gonna be a great yield , bit like the e cheese by the looks of things. PE is looking like a good yeilder ,big fat colas on her .


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i only done the fucking church because you told somebody on here a few months back it was bang tidy ! lol, maybe you just heard it was & not tried m8 ?, its slow on the uptake , tall fuckers, buds are geting dense, but not gonna be a great yield , bit like the e cheese by the looks of things. PE is looking like a good yeilder ,big fat colas on her .


you musta been smoking some good shit that day baz lol ive never said that? ive smoked the church a couple of times mate knew some people who grew it for a while, they would get real good yields? from it but smoke was pretty average.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

only strains i endorse or slate are strains ive smoked,grown or seen with me real eyes lol grown, ive done plenty of reading and no a fair bit bout lots of strains but actually smoked or grown or seen grown, its pretty limited, apart from a few packs of seeds ive always run clones have probably only grown ten or so strains meself and see people grow about the same, some of my family grow so do get to see a few different grows.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i only done the fucking church because you told somebody on here a few months back it was bang tidy ! lol, maybe you just heard it was & not tried m8 ?, its slow on the uptake , tall fuckers, buds are geting dense, but not gonna be a great yield , bit like the e cheese by the looks of things. PE is looking like a good yeilder ,big fat colas on her .


u know sambo reccomends all the shit strains then sits back and watches the couple month troll when people bite, amount of ppl been on here an hes reccomended powerplant and orange bud is disgustin they soon leave when they end up wit a half oz of stem


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

lmao fuck off, we all no the strains i recommend EXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol more EXOOOOOOOOOOOOO maybe with some pyscho n livers and a nice pheno of slh chucked in lol

i wouldnt mind a clone of that bluepit tho, someone buy a pack of seeds sex em, clone em, flower them out choose the best pheno and send me a cut please lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao fuck off, we all no the strains i recommend EXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol more EXOOOOOOOOOOOOO maybe with some pyscho n livers and a nice pheno of slh chucked in lol
> 
> i wouldnt mind a clone of that bluepit tho, someone buy a pack of seeds sex em, clone em, flower them out choose the best pheno and send me a cut please lol


you got a link to that bluepit strain...sounds intresting I mite b up 4 that


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> you got a link to that bluepit strain...sounds intresting I mite b up 4 that


i dunno if its on sale yet indi, its D's strain from breeders boutique.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao fuck off, we all no the strains i recommend EXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol more EXOOOOOOOOOOOOO maybe with some pyscho n livers and a nice pheno of slh chucked in lol
> 
> i wouldnt mind a clone of that bluepit tho, someone buy a pack of seeds sex em, clone em, flower them out choose the best pheno and send me a cut please lol


hmmm, i think im gonna get that blue pit an jus sit aroun braggin bout my fantastic strains i got lmao

sound familiar?
exxoooo psycooo blah blah boom

super lemon haze from ghs? im thinkin about that one avnt tried the slh yet jus a couple others haze's that am not even sure was the real deal, same with the amnesia haze an fuck i had a whole list of strains in my head i wanted to try but i pulled a blank ffs


blue pit? hmmm actually seen tha name of strain on the road, might have to go back an check again sure they were doin alright little tester deals, it was a uk vendor tho i know that much for sure


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

the sleep deprivation getting to ya now kode lol

people wont cheese, just sells so easy and grows easy is the only reason i grow them, tbh i dont even like to smoke it anymore too strong for my fragile mind.


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah sambo I need some hard hitters due to tolerance so lookin forward to me next grow also got some soma ah, y so expensive soma? but im runnin his nyc d an love the genetics, also got some humbolt trainwreck to go after the inspection....I took the little uns out an about today fukin crackin weather an I am falling off the wagon tonite wiv da redders an a ribeye steak, medium.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah sambo I need some hard hitters due to tolerance so lookin forward to me next grow also got some soma ah, y so expensive soma? but im runnin his nyc d an love the genetics, also got some humbolt trainwreck to go after the inspection....I took the little uns out an about today fukin crackin weather an I am falling off the wagon tonite wiv da redders an a ribeye steak, medium.


you must have a pretty high tolerane mate smoking that high grade hash all the time, ontop of all the weed too lol ive never grown or smoked anything from soma but read quite a lot of good reports about them and sannies always seem to read good things bout them too.

you will like the pyschosis, that some strong weed and the exo aint exactly weak but i do find you get a tolerance to any strain if your smoking that much of it.

you done alrite tho indi, had a good few days off the booze now, hmmmmm steak lol i aint had a nice steak for ages.


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you must have a pretty high tolerane mate smoking that high grade hash all the time, ontop of all the weed too lol ive never grown or smoked anything from soma but read quite a lot of good reports about them and sannies always seem to read good things bout them too.
> 
> you will like the pyschosis, that some strong weed and the exo aint exactly weak but i do find you get a tolerance to any strain if your smoking that much of it.
> 
> you done alrite tho indi, had a good few days off the booze now, hmmmmm steak lol i aint had a nice steak for ages.


time flies its ben 2 weeks and ill prob go back to green tea, we are always growin new strains so can always generally get high, but tbh I get a lot of med benefit from it so use it from waking unless im doing that other thing u no about, then im mr strait, but thankfully the trading an growin is suitin my lazy arse bettr...u more of a vod man wiv a bit o weed at harvest time...nice fer tha coin man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah sambo I need some hard hitters due to tolerance so lookin forward to me next grow also got some soma ah, y so expensive soma? but im runnin his nyc d an love the genetics, also got some humbolt trainwreck to go after the inspection....I took the little uns out an about today fukin crackin weather an I am falling off the wagon tonite wiv da redders an a ribeye steak, medium.


iv got the same idea indi. steak and a nice fat joint with a shit load of sweets and goodies for later on when I get the munchies lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> iv got the same idea indi. steak and a nice fat joint with a shit load of sweets and goodies for later on when I get the munchies lol


I don't get the munchies, more tha oppo... it feels like food to me so can go wivout eating.wifes tha same ..well funny cos everyone else is I ever smoke wiv is takin out the fridge after half hour, saw on fat geeza eat five kit kats and several bags of monster munch then get a fukin pizza an a curry sent...I was sippin my cuppa no milk


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> time flies its ben 2 weeks and ill prob go back to green tea, we are always growin new strains so can always generally get high, but tbh I get a lot of med benefit from it so use it from waking unless im doing that other thing u no about, then im mr strait, but thankfully the trading an growin is suitin my lazy arse bettr...u more of a vod man wiv a bit o weed at harvest time...nice fer tha coin man


i really carnt afford to smoke it all the time or do i want too really im lazy enough as it is but when im smoking cause i also carnt help but to binge on it im even more lazy if thats possible, i get theres med sides to it just never used weed/hash for that reason meself, my best mate has bad chrons disease and is on all sorts of pain pills but nuffing helps him like the weed, and me brother in law is ina wheelchair from a motobike accident without smoke he gets quite ill now.


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah theres a lot of us who only need the one medicine, some of us are stupid enuf to grow it...dangerous fuked up drug that it isn't...and all the pain...blah blah etc jus goes, its also a really nice smoke and it can help you (me) come off real drugs....tho I accept its not for all


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> I don't get the munchies, more tha oppo... it feels like food to me so can go wivout eating.wifes tha same ..well funny cos everyone else is I ever smoke wiv is takin out the fridge after half hour, saw on fat geeza eat five kit kats and several bags of monster munch then get a fukin pizza an a curry sent...I was sippin my cuppa no milk


depends what strain im smoking but this BBC make me eat the whole house out lol. last night I had 4 bowls of cereal one after the other cause we had no munch in lol, not makin the same mistake again tonight, well stocked up for me to tear the cubords apart like an animal ha


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> depends what strain im smoking but this BBC make me eat the whole house out lol. last night I had 4 bowls of cereal one after the other cause we had no munch in lol, not makin the same mistake again tonight, well stocked up for me to tear the cubords apart like an animal ha


toffee nut popcorn...biggest bag u can find


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jun 29, 2013)

any 1 ever watched that 'this is what we can do when we grow' some young lad doin a low budget documentary. its quite a good watch, make ya think y the fuck is weed still illegal after all the good things it can do.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

ive eaten to the point where ive been sick lol fuck i hate the munchies and get em everytime i smoke heavy.

i no someone like you tho indi, who it also has the opposite effect i wish i was like that lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive eaten to the point where ive been sick lol fuck i hate the munchies and get em everytime i smoke heavy.
> 
> i no someone like you tho indi, who it also has the opposite effect i wish i was like that lol


ha ah yeah weird one wen I became a daily smokervaper I lost fat...used to be nr 16 st now bang on 13 1/2 and I eat homecooked food all day long, shud be a fukin elephant but only eat wen hungry...weed has done all this to me


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

m8 these bottom 2 need a feed, up to you if u ignore good advice but your yields will suffer


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ah yeah weird one wen I became a daily smokervaper I lost fat...used to be nr 16 st now bang on 13 1/2 and I eat homecooked food all day long, shud be a fukin elephant but only eat wen hungry...weed has done all this to me


im a fat fucker anyway mate, if i smoked like you do indi they would have too knock down walls etc to get me out the house after a year lol

i just carnt control it when stoned, and will eat bloody anything even stuff i dont like but just cause i got the munchies.


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

one glass wine feel it already...v nice, prolly get lashed and go an abuse me veg plants, some jus love it, I am gonna run some vanilla kush again cos she is one tough bitch an loves bdsm...topping fer 4, lollipoppin, lst hst an supercropped every node...jus got fatter and bigger and yielded such heavy quality the dealers bin askin fer it, piece of piss fer me as I can always get a big yield from it....no vanilla tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

drink o clock is it, gonna go easy tonight i thinks, was hitting that super pissed act a nobhead stage last night lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

drink o clock indeed, im on sme pukka stuff tonite, mrs went to fukin waitrose an got some nice frenchy an my steak is ribeye but hers is fillet...do like a nice bit of fat on me steak tho so im happy...can fukin smell it now..ummmm


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

i love fillet,ribeye,sirloin,t-bone medium to well, pink but no blood, ill have mine with asparagus,doulphinese pots and some mushrooms too please indi lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

I just scored me some grapefruit diesel , & some blueberry ! V yummy ! Good Q too, I 'm a trough donky after a smoke ! No foodstuff's are safe ! Mrs cooking steak with peppercorn sauce, mushrooms , onion rings ect as I type , fucking starving ! On another note , I have seriouse thripige down the shed ! Don't wanna spray anything now , only 3 weeks or so to go ! Buds swelling nicely now, any ideas ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

predetor mites baz? do have to order them at most growshops tho n take a few days, ive used em and didnt completly sort the problem but deffo helped.


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

H2o2 them mate an increase yer yields at 3 weeks left imo


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought ide just leave it go , yield is gonna suffer though !, gonna be smoking thrips !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

what exactly are thrips? are they them little flying bugs that leave a few slimy trails on the leaves? thats what ive always callled thrips anyway? prob brought the wrong predetor mites thats why it didnt kill em properly lol

and indi how dus that work? isnt that the stuff they colour hair with lol how dus it increase yield?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

h202 int that that bottled gas stuff? fuk knows sounds dodgy but i know major grow rooms use it, increase yeild? shit be talking tricantanol next haha

indi is that 4 planst in 1 washing up bowl i see u got on your pic? i thought its not a good idea to havemore than one plant per pot/bowl? the roots strangle each other no?

been setting me room up, looking at bulbs, mh for veg and red for flower but im unsure if this old ballast willl run MH? rimmer does it?


----------



## zVice (Jun 29, 2013)

Delboy swears by neem oil... 

Look at you lot all civilised talking steaks ... Usually it's all pot noodles and dominos


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what exactly are thrips? are they them little flying bugs that leave a few slimy trails on the leaves? thats what ive always callled thrips anyway? prob brought the wrong predetor mites thats why it didnt kill em properly lol
> 
> and indi how dus that work? isnt that the stuff they colour hair with lol how dus it increase yield?


ok a pissed response but here goes...H2O2 hydrogen peroxide in dilute amounts increases O2levels by the following chemistry..2h2o2 +2e- => 2 h2o + o2...so wen u add it to yer water and you pour it on the soil any negatively charged ion will produce the electrons needed to reduce the peroxide to oxygen and water...so more pure oxygen to roots. The other thing it does is oxidize the plasma membrane of the animal cell, the plant cell is protected by a cellulose based cell wall and so is less susceptible to the oxidizing damage h2o2 can cause to the plamamembrane....and no I didn't google it


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> Delboy swears by neem oil...
> 
> Look at you lot all civilised talking steaks ... Usually it's all pot noodles and dominos


i have used neem repel before good stuff, not the oil tho

and dont be dissing dominos n pot noodles not on my watch lol thats fighting talk lol

hows ya doing mate? u good?


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> h202 int that that bottled gas stuff? fuk knows sounds dodgy but i know major grow rooms use it, increase yeild? shit be talking tricantanol next haha
> 
> indi is that 4 planst in 1 washing up bowl i see u got on your pic? i thought its not a good idea to havemore than one plant per pot/bowl? the roots strangle each other no?
> 
> been setting me room up, looking at bulbs, mh for veg and red for flower but im unsure if this old ballast willl run MH? rimmer does it?


snot my grow ice its kodes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> snot my grow ice its kodes


oh ok,, same thing tho, u shouldnt have plants in a shared pot, bad idea,
cant wait to get my grow going, bored ta fek

just a qwik look i found a MH for 12 qwid and phillips sonT for 13! top price bulbs have really gone down in price


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> ok a pissed response but here goes...H2O2 hydrogen peroxide in dilute amounts increases O2levels by the following chemistry..2h2o2 +2e- => 2 h2o + o2...so wen u add it to yer water and you pour it on the soil any negatively charged ion will produce the electrons needed to reduce the peroxide to oxygen and water...so more pure oxygen to roots. The other thing it does is oxidize the plasma membrane of the animal cell, the plant cell is protected by a cellulose based cell wall and so is less susceptible to the oxidizing damage h2o2 can cause to the plamamembrane....and no I didn't google it


i kinda understand that lol and no it has use's in grows but next Q sorry indi, how will it get rid of the thrips aswel then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2013)

Alright boys just a quick pic of the ladies there 5 days into the flip now   the back 2 are blue dream and the front are bubba kush oh and the little one in the middle is a critical + had about 2 weeks veg from seed


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i kinda understand that lol and no it has use's in grows but next Q sorry indi, how will it get rid of the thrips aswel then?


thrips eggs don't like h2o2 so it fuks their life cycle, they also favour lower O2 enviros so this makes it hostile for them to thrive, also u arnt gonna b ingesting any shiz


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright boys just a quick pic of the ladies there 5 days into the flip now  View attachment 2718431 the back 2 are blue dream and the front are bubba kush oh and the little one in the middle is a critical + had about 2 weeks veg from seed


lookin good shawny loaded wiv n an ready to rip by tha look


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

@new, there like tiny white maggots m8, sucking the life out of the leafs ! Leaves silvery trails all over them , until it's totally fucked ! Buds looking nice though, even them church are filling out nicely .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> lookin good shawny loaded wiv n an ready to rip by tha look


Cheers indi Yeh hopefully they'll be bud sites in the next week.I can't afford a clinker right now so I've just cracked a load more seeds hopefully the 250 will veg em ok ?


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @new, there like tiny white maggots m8, sucking the life out of the leafs ! Leaves silvery trails all over them , until it's totally fucked ! Buds looking nice though, even them church are filling out nicely .


like micro maggots, but not too much a worry at that stage, early veg wud b a wind up


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

u pk in em baz


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> u pk in em baz


Yes Indi , started hesi pk last week , over 4, had better results that way than with the 1 dose canna, adding bud xl also, & hesi base nutes .


----------



## zVice (Jun 29, 2013)

Reckon you should send in a request for vodka flavoured pot noodles (by sambo) lol

Good mate, exhausted.. Been doing the tourist nonsense today as my missus folks are in town, London eye, southbank, clipper to Greenwich, market, emirates airline cable car thing only thing that kept me going was the beer. 

Ready for my vape some sushi and bed.

How you been fella, youngens still driving you round the bend?



newuserlol said:


> i have used neem repel before good stuff, not the oil tho
> 
> and dont be dissing dominos n pot noodles not on my watch lol thats fighting talk lol
> 
> hows ya doing mate? u good?


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes Indi , started hesi pk last week , over 4, had better results that way than with the 1 dose canna, adding bud xl also, & hesi base nutes .


yeah I saw u had some intrestin nutes, not familiar wiv a lot but doo like makin me own soil wib solids, tried shitmilshake aka compost tea but ffs playin wiv dodgy microbes wen thers kids about forgey it, no more shitshake fer my ladies


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

fucking el, im at home wit the kids all day most days, just popped out down to me flat to water the plants and me lil boy whos thirteen month old decides to take his first steps lil bugger, pissed off i missed it tho.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the sleep deprivation getting to ya now kode lol
> 
> people wont cheese, just sells so easy and grows easy is the only reason i grow them, tbh i dont even like to smoke it anymore too strong for my fragile mind.


yah man stomach pains kickin in, dunno if you get that but after about 24 hr awake i get stomach pains, nothin works till i sleep an thats jus a fuckin joke, still havnt slept since yesterday an that wernt for long babysittin some family atm an i could drop to sleep as we speak lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes Indi , started hesi pk last week , over 4, had better results that way than with the 1 dose canna, adding bud xl also, & hesi base nutes .


i aggree, i use pk over 3 weeks exellent results 1 weeks just suks, i reduce dose each week. seems to work gr8


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> m8 these bottom 2 need a feed, up to you if u ignore good advice but your yields will suffer


they already got a feed, the bottom right is still heavy an wet from the last feed @ 2ml per l of grow and .5ml per l of calmag, the ones in the basin get fed every second day aswell, it dnt look like it cuz last week they dnt get nowt but water as my ma had to feed em an i didnt trust her with the nutes


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> h202 int that that bottled gas stuff? fuk knows sounds dodgy but i know major grow rooms use it, increase yeild? shit be talking tricantanol next haha
> 
> indi is that 4 planst in 1 washing up bowl i see u got on your pic? i thought its not a good idea to havemore than one plant per pot/bowl? the roots strangle each other no?
> 
> been setting me room up, looking at bulbs, mh for veg and red for flower but im unsure if this old ballast willl run MH? rimmer does it?


thats my pic, and no plants arnt in the same pot, just put em in the basin so i could move em around easier


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i aggree, i use pk over 3 weeks exellent results 1 weeks just suks, i reduce dose each week. seems to work gr8


Mmmm, I start low & increase ice, horses 4 courses m8


----------



## zVice (Jun 29, 2013)

Shame man, typical.

little tyke probably thought "how can I piss off the old man today!" Haha



newuserlol said:


> fucking el, im at home wit the kids all day most days, just popped out down to me flat to water the plants and me lil boy whos thirteen month old decides to take his first steps lil bugger, pissed off i missed it tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Mmmm, I start low & increase ice, horses 4 courses m8


i start at 1.5ml and go down 0.5ml per week, like u said horses for courses


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh, & I used budcandy last 2 grows , I loved the smell of it in the bottle , like a sickly sweet smell , begging to be tasted, like mermaids tempting you in with there sorrowful tones of woe ,echoing across the mill pond sea of tranquility ,lit by the silvery moon ! Ahem, smells great , but did fuck all to the plants !


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> like mermaids tempting you in with there sorrowful tones of woe ,echoing across the mill pond sea of tranquility ,lit by the silvery moon


how do ppl come up with this sorta shit LMAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Oh, & I used budcandy last 2 grows , I loved the smell of it in the bottle , like a sickly sweet smell , begging to be tasted, like mermaids tempting you in with there sorrowful tones of woe ,echoing across the mill pond sea of tranquility ,lit by the silvery moon ! Ahem, smells great , but did fuck all to the plants !


i got a full bottle of budcandy, havent researched it yet, is it a boost alternative? i use the canna shizzle so can it be used as well or what? wats it for?




iiKode said:


> how do ppl come up with this sorta shit LMAO


yrs of drig abuse, ur stil a nipper so havent put the yrs in yet


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice one New, trust you , no were to be seen when you're needed ! Wot a cunt ! Lol, don't worry , now he's walking , he can start fetching & carrying for ya , teach em well !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a full bottle of budcandy, havent researched it yet, is it a boost alternative? i use the canna shizzle so can it be used as well or what? wats it for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeten the taste m8, did diddly squatt imo , @ Ikode, I think it's old age m8, no offence intended lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a full bottle of budcandy, havent researched it yet, is it a boost alternative? i use the canna shizzle so can it be used as well or what? wats it for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for what its worth, budcandy is just overpriced molasses.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> for what its worth, budcandy is just overpriced molasses.


Aye & all that did was put a stinky skin on my water , lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> Shame man, typical.
> 
> little tyke probably thought "how can I piss off the old man today!" Haha


no he done that the other day the how can i piss dad off bit lol brought some new trainers the other week, same fucking trainers i buy everytime and for years plain black airmax, no colour at all fucks me off tho u pay more for plain black than all the coloured ones hows that make sense? anyway the lil git spewed all over them the other day, all milk too thats curdled bit like smelly cottage cheese lmao



bazoomer said:


> Nice one New, trust you , no were to be seen when you're needed ! Wot a cunt ! Lol, don't worry , now he's walking , he can start fetching & carrying for ya , teach em well !


walking today baz, ill av the lil sod watering me plants next week lol bout time he started working lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

u fannys all bed, i just came down after servicing the missus, sambo deffo still has it oh yes and always has a rather large cock so spose thst helps lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 29, 2013)

Everything looks large in a 14 year old girls hands you sick fuck



newuserlol said:


> u fannys all bed, i just came down after servicing the missus, sambo deffo still has it oh yes and always has a rather large cock so spose thst helps lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> Everything looks large in a 14 year old girls hands you sick fuck


shes three year older, it big vice shall i post a vid to jus make u feel bad with you maggat cock hommo


----------



## zVice (Jun 29, 2013)

Hahaha I want to see that about as much as ic3's gammy foot
It'll give me two things to have a wank over then...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> Hahaha I want to see that about as much as ic3's gammy foot
> It'll give me two things to have a wank over then...



offers all ways here if u need the proff lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 29, 2013)

Nah mate, you may be full of shite, but I know you're not a liar 

I better fuck off to bed, gotta be up at 7am, heading out for another exciting day with the inlaws, missus already passed out next to me..



newuserlol said:


> offers all ways here if u need the proff lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 29, 2013)

night zcive i need to get now meself mate im wrecked lololol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

This is me just goin to bed 4am ffs kids keepin me up i fear im never wakin up after this one nearly 48hr wifout a proper sleep, then wake up an itl happen all over again

I think it would be good for cock pics on here my python would outsize ya all


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

tha ha lmfao, it had to happen....whos got tha biggest cock..well well...ffs no pics pls, can anyonetell me about Ripen, I see a lot of experienced growers use it and was wondering if it makes a dif...so much shiz tha does nowt im a bit reluctanf to use new stuff


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah sambo I need some hard hitters due to tolerance so lookin forward to me next grow also got some soma ah, y so expensive soma? but im runnin his nyc d an love the genetics, also got some humbolt trainwreck to go after the inspection....I took the little uns out an about today fukin crackin weather an I am falling off the wagon tonite wiv da redders an a ribeye steak, medium.


i was reading up on soma amnesia, trying to figure out if its worth the price for a pack of seeds.

im getting one of those roof cubes as a veg tent so i can run a few from BB strains to sex in my big tent. i fancy loads from there. i like the look of sugar punch from sannies too. so many strains to try lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr T,yeah re Soma I am a bit wary of white blokes in rasta /indian costume but each to their own, spose everyones got some sorta mask but I like wat the nycd is doin at 7 weeks its already swollen and foxtailing, mad really as this is v early fer that, the buds are superdence and exploding, cant wait to smoke it


----------



## indikat (Jun 29, 2013)

is he dead yet?




lets not forget who he really is, world will be a better place without these hypocrites, morning all


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> Mr T,yeah re Soma I am a bit wary of white blokes in rasta /indian costume but each to their own, spose everyones got some sorta mask but I like wat the nycd is doin at 7 weeks its already swollen and foxtailing, mad really as this is v early fer that, the buds are superdence and exploding, cant wait to smoke it


i didnt know he was a white bloke who wears rasta clothes lol. i read 1 grow report that said 2 out of 4 died and he had been given the seeds personally off soma. it was only last night i started looking into it. i like the sound of the foxtailing tho, i had a dinachem that i didnt think was going to yeild much do that last run. it was a stretchy plant with not as many nodes as the rest but turned out to be the best producer.

the fems i ordered from attitude came back yesterday. i had dinachem, original amnesia and white siberian from dinachem. blue dream from humbolt and i was going to chuck in that cotton candy


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

@Indi, I used ripen last run m8 for last 2 weeks , brings them on nice & I think sambo , aka "horse"uses it too , saves a week or so .


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2013)

a few of the lads I know often go and chill with, soma by all accounts he's a nice bloke, a skateboarder by all accounts, lol. his hair is radonkulous though.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

D are your bluepit seeds on sale yet?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

DST said:


> a few of the lads I know often go and chill with, soma by all accounts he's a nice bloke, a skateboarder by all accounts, lol. his hair is radonkulous though.


"Randonkulous" lol, I'm adding that to my vocabulary !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> D are your bluepit seeds on sale yet?


Got ya nipper to run down the shop for a paper yet m& ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Got ya nipper to run down the shop for a paper yet m& ?


 i wished, we will get there tho lol im just up with him now so the missus can have a lay-in, feeling positively rough.

dont even want to read back threw the thread, was mingled last night especially after i took me sleeping tabs, think i may have threatened to expose myself in order to prove how big my cock is lmao the one on my fucking head yeah its massive lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wished, we will get there tho lol im just up with him now so the missus can have a lay-in, feeling positively rough.
> 
> dont even want to read back threw the thread, was mingled last night especially after i took me sleeping tabs, think i may have threatened to expose myself in order to prove how big my cock is lmao the one on my fucking head yeah its massive lol


Pmsl, I was waiting for that dreaded moment , when u posted a pic of yer cock ! Slightly sick in my mouth moment , but thank The Lord , you must have dozed off lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

Mines not that big , but u wouldn't want it growing off ya lip !


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

lmfao, sambo u allways got an excuse, em yeah i wat severly sleep deprived yesterday um..... my python lol

only slept for 6 hours damn, if i was at home i wouldnt have woke up till tonight at least, fuckin single lumpy childs bed urghh


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

good to hear Somas a decent bloke, some breeders tho eh? a few inflated egos out there, rock stars in their minds...cant b dif layin around packin seeds all day..ahem..wat theres more to it than that...oh and D I would like to grow your bluepit wen r u releasing it pls?


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

Now I no hes alrite I prolly run some more but he mus be fukin coin wiv is prices, how do u justify 18 kwid fer one bean, like swappin the family cow for a few beans, but if its bangin then double triple priced seeds r worth it, if it was my business I wud have a primo seed like Soma so is jus good business etc but I hate the feelin of being rinsed an those sorta prices can spread ill will


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol and 10 cigs!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 30, 2013)

Fucking bud rot in the last week of my smaller 'Two Toke Killer', bastard!




I've had to cut half the damn cola away for the bin, lost about a Q.



Ah well, at least now it'll finish a little faster.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

So thats end of grow shit then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> So thats end of grow shit then


..........?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

Talking bowt budcandy to hemlock mush

Budrot?? Forrt u was a expert? Thats wat happens in atticks. Bas luck. Shudda just dried it and sold it to mugs


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

thats a fucker yman, i had similar on a big run off exo, was me own fault didnt have enough air circulation lost a shitload


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

I've lost a few big colas to mold as well, not in the current set up tho, don't think I will either

always disappointing too cos its always the biggest colas


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

Fuck Yorkie , gutted for ya m8 !, still , u will still get a good few ounces off em .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Budrot?? Forrt u was a expert? Thats wat happens in atticks.


Running a cellar with no air exchange proves you're hardly qualified to comment.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 30, 2013)

sambo says hes bloody wrecked already lol no booze tho rarely drink during the day thats just wrong lol but happilly smoke a joint if i have any as soon as i wake up?

nice and sunny in bucks today, am putting up the paddling pool in a min have good one peoples.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> sambo says hes bloody wrecked already lol no booze tho rarely drink during the day thats just wrong lol but happilly smoke a joint if i have any as soon as i wake up?
> 
> nice and sunny in bucks today, am putting up the paddling pool in a min have good one peoples.


Must be sunny if you have dusted off the old account lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlucky there yorkie looks like a nice frosty nug aswell  not braggin or owt but ive never had bud rot but Ive only ever grown in tents with a massive 16" fan in there plus intake and out take let's hope I ain't jinxed me sen lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Running a cellar with no air exchange proves you're hardly qualified to comment.


lolz firstly yes ther is circulation, inlet and outlet,

second HA! CUNT, SO YOUR NOT THE EXPERT U MAKE OUT, NOW FUK OFF AND CRY OVER HALF A LOST HARVEST!

i was being nice, yet u always have to start shit,


holy jeez sambo dusting of the old coat! lol,,,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

Thought you lot might enjoy a chuckle at this.....

[video=youtube;K-Op1Mng4oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=K-Op1Mng4oY[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might enjoy a chuckle at this.....
> 
> [video=youtube;K-Op1Mng4oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=K-Op1Mng4oY[/video]


lol, they should have had those fuckers when they were marching into battle up in the highlands , i would av run like fuck !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lolz firstly yes ther is circulation, inlet and outlet,
> 
> second HA! CUNT, SO YOUR NOT THE EXPERT U MAKE OUT, NOW FUK OFF AND CRY OVER HALF A LOST HARVEST!
> 
> i was being nice, yet u always have to start shit,


 ....[video=youtube_share;01-2pNCZiNk]http://youtu.be/01-2pNCZiNk[/video]....untill we all agree on that point , were fucked !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k41SVdr5cBg&feature=youtube_gdata_player not heard this for a while just thought I'd share see if we got any folk that like it


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

whats happenin dickeds jus got my haircut, was turnin into justin beiber haha, even tho i had that hair long before his rise to gayness


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whats happenin dickeds jus got my haircut, wanted to look more like justin beiber haha, I've loved his hair long before his rise to gayness


Fixed that for you


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> damn guys i just found my new love for massive black penises, got attacked and raped the other night, loved it and im not lookin back so come on boys fill me with your unprocessed milk


gtfo you black bastart


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

was the mention of bieber that did it, like a red rag to a bull lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

fuck that paddling pool was a challenge lol couldnt find the hole to put the blower fing into, first i thought it was some hole and hookd it up but fuck was happening, turnd out that was the hole to empty it lol finally got it up then soaked by the kids arrrrghhhhh


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> was the mention of bieber that did it, like a red rag to a bull lmao


i fuckin hate it, ppl tellin me i was like the beibs, gave my lil brother a hook for it aswell, cuz nobdy understands back in da day, i had that hair when he was still makin youtube videos.

the beiber haircut? lmao nobdy calles a number 3 all over the obama doo


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

mg what was them pills from the road you said where real nice? i see theres still plenty of partyfolks about i really enjoyed them, someone is also selling white speakers again. aint seen them about for ages.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that paddling pool was a challenge lol couldnt find the hole to put the blower fing into, first i thought it was some hole and hookd it up but fuck was happening, turnd out that was the hole to empty it lol finally got it up then soaked by the kids arrrrghhhhh


Just finished putting lil uns paddling pool up as you posted that lol, wonder how long till I get wet sitting in the front room lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg what was them pills from the road you said where real nice? i see theres still plenty of partyfolks about i really enjoyed them, someone is also selling white speakers again. aint seen them about for ages.


If you or anyone is gonna be ordering any gimme a shout lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k41SVdr5cBg&feature=youtube_gdata_player not heard this for a while just thought I'd share see if we got any folk that like it


keepin green shawny


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking bud rot in the last week of my smaller 'Two Toke Killer', bastard!
> 
> View attachment 2719115View attachment 2719116
> 
> ...


gutted for you mate. atleast you caught it before it spread. im not foilar feeding mine anymore now to be on the safe side. i might even put my dehumidifier on too.

ill get some pics up later, they look like they put on a bit of weight but i dont think its going to be my best yeild by far. i dont think exo likes the wilma systems lol


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

never been interested in pills or snortin any shyte, had to go canny on that tarmazapam, the night after i took a few i was fucked, now? im completley fucked no smoke an am noty prepared to be poppin pills for this insomnia shyt, i know mysel too much if i start i cant stop, never mind fuckin expensive as pills aswell as a smokin habit, an keepin my grow leccy up to date.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg what was them pills from the road you said where real nice? i see theres still plenty of partyfolks about i really enjoyed them, someone is also selling white speakers again. aint seen them about for ages.


Was the mortal kombats/ dragons, they wer red. Aye the wer def a good pill. What's the chances the white speakers will be the same as the ones I had months ago, they wer def good to tho not as strong as the mortal combats we had, they wer wipe out material lol.

my m8s had a load of them nintendos but I ain't took none, most of them are gettin passed on.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> never been interested in pills or snortin any shyte, had to go canny on that tarmazapam, the night after i took a few i was fucked, now? im completley fucked no smoke an am noty prepared to be poppin pills for this insomnia shyt, i know mysel too much if i start i cant stop, never mind fuckin expensive as pills aswell as a smokin habit, an keepin my grow leccy up to date.


propper pills were the best things ive ever taken. such a clean buzz. its the only thing i miss from the old days.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> gutted for you mate. atleast you caught it before it spread. im not foilar feeding mine anymore now to be on the safe side. i might even put my dehumidifier on too.
> 
> ill get some pics up later, they look like they put on a bit of weight but i dont think its going to be my best yeild by far. i dont think exo likes the wilma systems lol


For some reason I can't seem to get the best of the exo either when growin on the wilmas, the psychosis on the other hand do great, dunno what te fuck the problem is but glad ur havin the same lol (no offence lol)


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> propper pills were the best things ive ever taken. such a clean buzz. its the only thing i miss from the old days.


U tried any of the road yet mrt, some of thema as good as ur goina get to the old pills. I went off them for years cos I couldn't hack the comedowns, that was until someone put me on to sr, that just reignited my drug habit lol...thanks sambo!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2013)

@ indi Yeh man gotta keep it green matey


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> propper pills were the best things ive ever taken. such a clean buzz. its the only thing i miss from the old days.


 so much shit is cut nowadays, jus look at weed i feel sorry for the crack heads, smokin allsorts with their 0.1% of actual crack cocain in the stuff there taking


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ indi Yeh man gotta keep it green matey


see the diff between mine an urs, same age but ur 6er jus demolishes my 250. fuckin plans all to shit might be alot longer than i thought, shoulda jus fuckin bought it when i had the cash ffs im fucked now


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

got temps at 84 wiv wat is now a 3 kw grow in a 8x4, re rigged my hoods with 3 6 inch inlines, one pushin the other 2 pullin, plus the 8 inch intake and additional 6 inch outtake, fukin hope it don't get too much hotter as I hate turnin the lights down, bulbs are 1000w hps son t osram, 600w lumatek high par dual, 600w naked vert bulb Philips son T, 2 x 250 cfl vert and a medical uvb lamp at 300w on intermittently, for those that asked. Paddling pool madness at r gaff too happy daze


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

just woke up after a wee snooze lol

got some rep from the big boss rolly 

''Is there ever a day when you're not a dick?''

lmfao yeah when im not drinking lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

I keep playin that tune Shawny, heres a summer tune for a smoke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M36OGCfYp3A


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> I keep playin that tune Shawny, heres a summer tune for a smoke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M36OGCfYp3A


..groooveh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that paddling pool was a challenge lol couldnt find the hole to put the blower fing into


that sounds so wrong!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that sounds so wrong!


lol fuk off ya wanker

what u been up to all day?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im a racist mother fucker pal! if they dont like it then fuk of bak to nig-nog land, i tell em that too rthe cunts! prolly why im banned form shops with pakis and shitw orking ther!
> i got portugese nigs on one side and god sqwad zimbabwe yellw toe nail cunts on the other, does me noodle in
> 
> OH sambo u fatty fudge packer, il get that packet of to u tomox be 50 and 14 dud eif thats reet


cool mate but can i have em sent to a different address please ice, im going to london for a few days tomorrow. is the fone number i have for u still good?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cool mate but can i have em sent to a different address please ice, im going to london for a few days tomorrow. is the fone number i have for u still good?


NO FUKOFF

lmao

yeh pal same number,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cool mate but can i have em sent to a different address please ice, im going to london for a few days tomorrow. is the fone number i have for u still good?


pilgrimage to the motherland? lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> For some reason I can't seem to get the best of the exo either when growin on the wilmas, the psychosis on the other hand do great, dunno what te fuck the problem is but glad ur havin the same lol (no offence lol)


haha cheers mate. its the gaps in my net that is pissing me off more. im losing atleast 25% of what i should have if the 2 hadnt died on me. i dont think they like the wilmas tho, my mates grown it quite well in air pots with coco.


Mastergrow said:


> U tried any of the road yet mrt, some of thema as good as ur goina get to the old pills. I went off them for years cos I couldn't hack the comedowns, that was until someone put me on to sr, that just reignited my drug habit lol...thanks sambo!


ive set up the account but i havent ordered yet. im a bit scared id be flat out again lol. if i got enough cash in a few weeks ill put an order in. the price of coins was mad last time i checked.

this is them at 5 weeks. ive put ripen in the one tank today and ill do the same to the other tomorrow
View attachment 2719442
View attachment 2719443
View attachment 2719444


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2013)

anyone got any Breeders Boutique cuts they willing to part with happy to swap or pay, ideally looking for dippy ellsy or the dog, would buy online but im looking for female only and the website only does regulars


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> got temps at 84 wiv wat is now a 3 kw grow in a 8x4, re rigged my hoods with 3 6 inch inlines, one pushin the other 2 pullin, plus the 8 inch intake and additional 6 inch outtake, fukin hope it don't get too much hotter as I hate turnin the lights down, bulbs are 1000w hps son t osram, 600w lumatek high par dual, 600w naked vert bulb Philips son T, 2 x 250 cfl vert and a medical uvb lamp at 300w on intermittently, for those that asked. Paddling pool madness at r gaff too happy daze


are those sun t bulbs any good mate? ive got to replace the 2 i got now and wanted to try them


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> pilgrimage to the motherland? lmao


yes sae going to the ghetto for a few days, missus is going to see robbie williams n olly murs with me sister, i aint been down there in ages would like to go see stratford and how much its changed, i lived round that area for years.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha cheers mate. its the gaps in my net that is pissing me off more. im losing atleast 25% of what i should have if the 2 hadnt died on me. i dont think they like the wilmas tho, my mates grown it quite well in air pots with coco.
> 
> 
> ive set up the account but i havent ordered yet. im a bit scared id be flat out again lol. if i got enough cash in a few weeks ill put an order in. the price of coins was mad last time i checked.
> ...


No pics coming up there m8


----------



## zVice (Jun 30, 2013)

Went on the emirates airline (cable car) yesterday, only £3.20 with an oyster card not exactly thrilling but not too bad

also don't lie I bet you're going to see Robbie too!




newuserlol said:


> yes sae going to the ghetto for a few days, missus is going to see robbie williams n olly murs with me sister, i aint been down there in ages would like to go see stratford and how much its changed, i lived round that area for years.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes sae going to the ghetto for a few days, missus is going to see robbie williams n olly murs with me sister, i aint been down there in ages would like to go see stratford and how much its changed, i lived round that area for years.


mate you wont even recognise the place, looks like its become part of docklands, big fuck off shopping centre n new bus station etc, big yuppy flats everywhere etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> see the diff between mine an urs, same age but ur 6er jus demolishes my 250. fuckin plans all to shit might be alot longer than i thought, shoulda jus fuckin bought it when i had the cash ffs im fucked now


Haha Yeh man I told ya the 600s are the boys.hang in there tho pal good things come to those who wait fam a lam Lol. I've gotta good feel in bout this run think its gonna be a Gooden these Humboldt seeds ate fookin awesome I've just cracked 3 sour diesels from Humboldt and all cracked within 24 hr yeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

Heya ya go mate, changed a bit eh?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

fucking el, i aint been there for years now but lived just down the road in canning town n plaistow i member when they built the bus station lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

this fucking image uploader! 3 times its crashed on me. i dont think it likes text in before putting the pics on


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> Went on the emirates airline (cable car) yesterday, only £3.20 with an oyster card not exactly thrilling but not too bad
> 
> also don't lie I bet you're going to see Robbie too!


whats that vice? the cable car? where?

and fek off i wishd i was going aswel lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2719477
> View attachment 2719483
> View attachment 2719496
> 
> this fucking image uploader! 3 times its crashed on me. i dont think it likes text in before putting the pics on



they look nice mrt, riu has been running dodgey for me too today.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el, i aint been there for years now but lived just down the road in canning town n plaistow i member when they built the bus station lol


whole area has changed mate,roads/buildings etc very little been left alone the last few years, how long ya down for? Feel kinda guilty someone on here is coming down to my neck of the woods n cant even smoke em out lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they look nice mrt, riu has been running dodgey for me too today.


cheers mate. i just wish my net was full lol. its had trouble putting photos on for a while for me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

sambo and robbie siting in a tree........................................


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i just wish my net was full lol. its had trouble putting photos on for a while for me.


what is there tho mrt looks bloody nice, aint gonna have much trimming to do is jus all nice size colas, dry it properly and that will go for a good price mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo and robbie siting in a tree........................................


Who is robbie? Or are you just playing out gay porn in your head again? lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo and robbie siting in a tree........................................


whos robbie?

carnt speak about that thing cause missus will bust me balls, will txt u in a minit u got ya fone?


----------



## zVice (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats that vice? the cable car? where?
> 
> and fek off i wishd i was going aswel lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> whole area has changed mate,roads/buildings etc very little been left alone the last few years, how long ya down for? Feel kinda guilty someone on here is coming down to my neck of the woods n cant even smoke em out lol


lol dont fret mate i aint down for that long carnt sae got me own crop that the mother in law will be looking after but still aint gonna stay long dont like people looking after me grow, she can grow better than me but still.

i will be staying in nice ol dagenham sae that where me mum lives.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

FUCK that vice i dont like heights mate, id shit meself literally lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> are those sun t bulbs any good mate? ive got to replace the 2 i got now and wanted to try them


yeah mr T quite frankly they are the bolloz specially the Phillips, few ppeps on here like em too, cant remember if ice sed he runs em or is it LEDs he was loiking


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> Went on the emirates airline (cable car) yesterday, only £3.20 with an oyster card not exactly thrilling but not too bad
> 
> also don't lie I bet you're going to see Robbie too!


Are you from down this part of the world too then? fuck me the scots n northerners are finally losing their stranglehold on the UK thread lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> FUCK that vice i dont like heights mate, id shit meself literally lol


I've only ever been on one cable car , at Alton towers . We had been on the Guinness all night , outside in car , my m8 shit him self in there , it came out his trouser leg & into the cable car , if I could have got the door open , I would have jumped out !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol dont fret mate i aint down for that long carnt sae got me own crop that the mother in law will be looking after but still aint gonna stay long dont like people looking after me grow, she can grow better than me but still.
> 
> i will be staying in nice ol dagenham sae that where me mum lives.


lol bout 10miles from me then lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah mr T quite frankly they are the bolloz specially the Phillips, few ppeps on here like em too, cant remember if ice sed he runs em or is it LEDs he was loiking


I'm using one on this grow , there longer & put out more lumes than a standard 600.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've only ever been on one cable car , at Alton towers . We had been on the Guinness all night , outside in car , my m8 shit him self in there , it came out his trouser leg & into the cable car , if I could have got the door open , I would have jumped out !


Only cable car ive ever been on was in Gibraltar lol, from the ground to the top of the Rock


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what is there tho mrt looks bloody nice, aint gonna have much trimming to do is jus all nice size colas, dry it properly and that will go for a good price mate.


cheers mate. i remember that from the exo i ran before. for the size it took up it had a lot of weight. but from past grows ive found it better to underestimate it, that saves a lot of dissapointment lol

ive been thinking of cutting them down next weekend. it'll only be 3 days early but ill have enought time to clean everything out and get the next lot straight in. i was going to let nearly 8 weeks. the only thing putting me off is ive only just started the ripen


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah mr T quite frankly they are the bolloz specially the Phillips, few ppeps on here like em too, cant remember if ice sed he runs em or is it LEDs he was loiking



fuk u led my arse- yeh i ran sonT last runon one of my lights compared to a dual spec doble the power of the sonT and the plants loved the sonT and wer visibly happier under it., 


mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i remember that from the exo i ran before. for the size it took up it had a lot of weight. but from past grows ive found it better to underestimate it, that saves a lot of dissapointment lol
> 
> ive been thinking of cutting them down next weekend. it'll only be 3 days early but ill have enought time to clean everything out and get the next lot straight in. i was going to let nearly 8 weeks. the only thing putting me off is ive only just started the ripen


wat are they the EXO? they got the gkx look about them


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. i remember that from the exo i ran before. for the size it took up it had a lot of weight. but from past grows ive found it better to underestimate it, that saves a lot of dissapointment lol
> 
> ive been thinking of cutting them down next weekend. it'll only be 3 days early but ill have enought time to clean everything out and get the next lot straight in. i was going to let nearly 8 weeks. the only thing putting me off is ive only just started the ripen



you can get away with it mrt, aslong as you dry it properly can ruin the best of weed with poor drying methods, ive chopped many a exo when needed cash or the space at day fifty, and its still a top smoke and a easy sell.

but of course if you can leave it to go at least fifty six days with a min ten day ripen then it will be better and weight more.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

looks like its all kicking off in T'Egypt, american embassy been evacuated etc http://www.cybertribenetwork.com/index.html


----------



## zVice (Jun 30, 2013)

From way way down south... But yeah living near london at the moment

this was my first cable car ... Table mountain Cape Town 










Saerimmner said:


> Are you from down this part of the world too then? fuck me the scots n northerners are finally losing their stranglehold on the UK thread lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> From way way down south... But yeah living near london at the moment
> 
> this was my first cable car ... Table mountain Cape Town


cool, what county you in? thats vague enough for me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

fuck that vice i got half way up in a car with me mate and told him to turn back lol i really dont like heights. lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u led my arse- yeh .....lmfao....sittin here thinkin of all my financial commitments and how dependent they r on big fat dence buds...u startin feelin the pressure of commercial grow ice?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> looks like its all kicking off in T'Egypt, american embassy been evacuated etc http://www.cybertribenetwork.com/index.html



yeah i been reading quite a bit on that, looks like its gonna kick off bad


----------



## zVice (Jun 30, 2013)

Probably wouldn't do so well with this then...







Or this









newuserlol said:


> fuck that vice i got half way up in a car with me mate and told him to turn back lol i really dont like heights. lol


Surrey  you're out Essex way right?



Saerimmner said:


> cool, what county you in? thats vague enough for me lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KQ_4OW7ZDU


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

fuck that aswel indi lol i really really dont like heights lol


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

and if you want sweatypalms check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmMCreiccBQ&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## zVice (Jun 30, 2013)

Click the button next to the IMG button and you can embed the video, saves me from having to open a new window, or just ignoring it altogether 



indikat said:


> [youtube]2KQ_4OW7ZDU[/YouTube]


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u led my arse- yeh i ran sonT last runon one of my lights compared to a dual spec doble the power of the sonT and the plants loved the sonT and wer visibly happier under it.,
> 
> 
> wat are they the EXO? they got the gkx look about them


yeah exo mate. im not sure what the gkx is tho lol. how have you been keeping mate?



newuserlol said:


> you can get away with it mrt, aslong as you dry it properly can ruin the best of weed with poor drying methods, ive chopped many a exo when needed cash or the space at day fifty, and its still a top smoke and a easy sell.
> 
> but of course if you can leave it to go at least fifty six days with a min ten day ripen then it will be better and weight more.


i think ill leave it go 12 days. that'll be 2 days over 7 weeks then and try to get a bit more for it. its worth more than most strains, ill give it that. ive never sampled a bit thats snapped off or been cut that was so strong so early as this. ive started putting that guarnokalong in the other rez now too. i can see if its worth giving it from the start of flower or if it does just as good giving it the last 2-3 weeks. its supprising how quick a bottle of that stuff goes


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u led my arse- yeh i ran sonT last runon one of my lights compared to a dual spec doble the power of the sonT and the plants loved the sonT and wer visibly happier under it.,
> 
> 
> wat are they the EXO? they got the gkx look about them





zVice said:


> Probably wouldn't do so well with this then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that aswel indi lol i really really dont like heights lol


[video=youtube_share;C_-7Qp7uzbQ]http://youtu.be/C_-7Qp7uzbQ[/video]

this sure as fuck aint the job for you then dude!!!!! or me either btw, they're free climbing most of it with their toolbag swaying, they must be fucking cuckoo!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

the exo is the best commercial strain there is mrt, for that exact reason its ready so quick and stinks so much, when u buy green u dont generally smoke it before, you look and smell and the exo stinks and taste lovely anyway but that stink gets em everytime carnt get there cash out quick enough lol

carnt stress enough tho mate to dry it properly or it wont stink and taste like it should.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> Probably wouldn't do so well with this then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am indeedy.

Good to hear there is more southern members on here, least when i get growing again if i wanna do some trading or whatever theres someone closer than Jockland/ Ooop narth lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> [video=youtube_share;C_-7Qp7uzbQ]http://youtu.be/C_-7Qp7uzbQ[/video]
> 
> this sure as fuck aint the job for you then dude!!!!! or me either btw, they're free climbing most of it with their toolbag swaying, they must be fucking cuckoo!!!!


Ive watched that vid, I wanna go!!!! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> [video=youtube_share;C_-7Qp7uzbQ]http://youtu.be/C_-7Qp7uzbQ[/video]
> 
> this sure as fuck aint the job for you then dude!!!!! or me either btw, they're free climbing most of it with their toolbag swaying, they must be fucking cuckoo!!!!


Te fuck with that, would it not be shaky as fuck with the slightest wind??, I don't mind heights but that's takin the piss


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

sup guys aint been on much....busy sorting my other garden out.....missis been on at me lol....heres few pics....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Te fuck with that, would it not be shaky as fuck with the slightest wind??, I don't mind heights but that's takin the piss


Dunno bout shaky but they do sway/travel side to side by upto about 5metres each way at the top,


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 30, 2013)

just as I thought he was getting to the top...oh and he's got another 60 feet to go.... til he gets to the bottom of the thing he's got to get to the top of and then another.......... NO FUCKING CHANCE!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dunno bout shaky but they do sway/travel side to side by upto about 5metres each way at the top,


Aye that's what I meant m8, didn't mean it was vibrating or something lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

question for u guys in this pic u kno the ittle buds shld i take them off?....View attachment 2719755


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> question for u guys in this pic u kno the ittle buds shld i take them off?....View attachment 2719755


yes!!!!!! All of them!!!!


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

did sum bird top o trellik tower aftr a night on tha pills sniff an booze, was lyin ther afterwards and the whole fukin building was "travelin" swaying in a storm force wind, ffs love lets get on tha fukin ground and get some brekki cant b doin wiv buildings movin around wen im in em....


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> question for u guys in this pic u kno the ittle buds shld i take them off?....View attachment 2719755


depends if u wanna make bub


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

yes imc them lil bud aint seeing no light for shit, jus pointless unless like indi said you wanan make bubble hash with them.

you should have done that a lil while ago too, i dont really like to chop much off after wk two of flower.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

ok cheers guys so if left it will effect qual of bigger buds?.....read lot of things ppl say take them off ....leave them dont make much diff.....so was just bit stuk between the 2......they looked ok day 29 from flip so was gonna leave them....


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks man im on tha vino again tonite preppin for a big nite of trading startin at 10 wen the market opens, vapin some nice nuggy ww and I made some more bubble this time wiv popcorn, an I did all the rite shit an it looks bangin no green tinge at all..full fukin melt but only bout 3 g


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok cheers guys so if left it will effect qual of bigger buds?.....read lot of things ppl say take them off ....leave them dont make much diff.....so was just bit stuk between the 2......they looked ok day 29 from flip so was gonna leave them....


imo yes, the plant is wasteing energy with them lil buds thats aint seeing light wasteing energry that could have gone to your tops that are lookin nice, but i dunno imc i think u left it abit late mate, i personally wouldnt be chopping up my plants near four weeks into flower


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

ok bro ill take your advice..yer im on day 29 of flip now....so fbuk it ill leave them.....


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah I agree man bes leave em in flower next time strip em all back I veg aka lollipop wks a treat


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

ok yer sound guys.....will kno for next time.....ah well dont mind sendin few lil nuggs off....wink lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes imc them lil bud aint seeing no light for shit, jus pointless unless like indi said you wanan make bubble hash with them.
> 
> you should have done that a lil while ago too, i dont really like to chop much off after wk two of flower.


same here, though I will chop this stuff @ the end of wk 4 too, only dead n dying leaves from then on though.


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

dand these temps been a killa tho..........lol was standin by bk door with missis she sed can u smell that lol had a wiff of weed....sed no cos my exhaust comes out top of me roof.....so had to get some smellys and put them in me ducting......be on safeside...


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

i got these....i use them in me car...realy strong 2.....could smell that afterwords....will just put a new one in each week....


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

if u can smel an u av carbon , then m8 make sure y have negative aur pressure so evrytin is ducted via tha carbon


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

can only smell were its comming out of duct dont smell nothing in my room untill i open door.....seald pritty good....thats what i was saying....were it blows out me roof was above my back door and she had a wiff....mind u plants do smell realy strong now


----------



## indikat (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can only smell were its comming out of duct dont smell nothing in my room untill i open door.....seald pritty good....thats what i was saying....were it blows out me roof was above my back door and she had a wiff....mind u plants do smell realy strong now


r u scrubbing the air thru carbon b 4 u duct it outta tha house?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the exo is the best commercial strain there is mrt, for that exact reason its ready so quick and stinks so much, when u buy green u dont generally smoke it before, you look and smell and the exo stinks and taste lovely anyway but that stink gets em everytime carnt get there cash out quick enough lol
> 
> carnt stress enough tho mate to dry it properly or it wont stink and taste like it should.


i dried the last lot out tidy mate. that white russian was chopped early and flash dried because i had the window fitter coming. we told them we wouldnt be in but they said they would do it from the outside if we didnt get someone to stay here. the last lot was the best ive done so far


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

ona gel and blocks have saved my arse a few times well until i got 16" of filters lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

them car freshners ok for 3 sqid.....


newuserlol said:


> ona gel and blocks have saved my arse a few times well until i got 16" of filters lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

well filter in room then like 3 foot duck goes thru celing to toft witch att to my rvk then from rvk bout 5 foot of duct out to my say guttering....


indikat said:


> r u scrubbing the air thru carbon b 4 u duct it outta tha house?


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

wtf duck toft?.......ment to be duct and loft lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> them car freshners ok for 3 sqid.....


ona gel n block are in a different league tho mate yeah they dont last that long and are expensive but with enough u can mask some serious weed smells lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 30, 2013)

ill have look at them bro got to pop to me shop 2moz....ill c if they got any......


newuserlol said:


> ona gel n block are in a different league tho mate yeah they dont last that long and are expensive but with enough u can mask some serious weed smells lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

well rather pissed now n getting the arse at rollys rep fucking twat yes rolly fucking twat, i prob earnt u enough cash with my constant post in the most active thread on your site u yanky mug go on ban me i couldnt give a fuck, will just open a new account n be a ''dick'' some more.........


----------



## moggggys (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well rather pissed now n getting the arse at rollys rep fucking twat yes rolly fucking twat, i prob earnt u enough cash with my constant post in the most active thread on your site u yanky mug go on ban me i couldnt give a fuck, will just open a new account n be a ''dick'' some more.........


whats that all about brother ? , not been here for a couple of days and too lazy to try reading through it all , what did i miss ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok cheers guys so if left it will effect qual of bigger buds?.....read lot of things ppl say take them off ....leave them dont make much diff.....so was just bit stuk between the 2......they looked ok day 29 from flip so was gonna leave them....


i wouldnt do it now. i lollipoped one about 3 weeks into flowering last time. it was looking to be the second best producer but i think it got stunted because i only got 2 oz off that 2 other plants hit 4 and that wasnt including any popcorn bud. i had a good 2oz of that off the other 3 plants. not sure if i went a bit ott with the chopping but there wasnt any light getting through after an extra week or so


----------



## mrt1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

theres not much choice of pills on sr at the mo and coins seem to be coming down. are grey ghosts any good?
never mind i had it set on domestic sellers only lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2013)

moggggys said:


> whats that all about brother ? , not been here for a couple of days and too lazy to try reading through it all , what did i miss ?


im a drunken twat i no that and yes ive posted shit just too get a rise many times, but i also been a major part in the most active thread on this site, today the owner of the site send me rep saying [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Is there ever a day when you're not a dick? because of a post in the irish thread, and a argument i have with a user of that thread who called me a keyboard warrior cheeky cunt, i dont deny ive been on the wind up many times but never have or would i threat violence online thats a keyboard warrior not only ami rather large and would back that shit up i a;also think violence is pointless.

sorry for the strange txt it changed when i quoted the rep i was giving by twatface.......... [/FONT]


----------



## moggggys (Jun 30, 2013)

let it wash over fella , i guarantee the only person who cares at all will be you ,its so so so easy to get wound up when you cant punch some cunt in the mouth so if its at all possible just ignore completely , if nothing else this is showing the distane some fuckers deserve , thinking about it your getting your own back ever so slightly by showing they mean absolutely fuck all to you and there entire existence is nothing more than some drips of piss on the end of your dick ,,,,, shake um off brother


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Are you from down this part of the world too then? fuck me the scots n northerners are finally losing their stranglehold on the UK thread lmao


1 scot = 3 englishmen so we are fine thanks very much.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've only ever been on one cable car , at Alton towers . We had been on the Guinness all night , outside in car , my m8 shit him self in there , it came out his trouser leg & into the cable car , if I could have got the door open , I would have jumped out !


i been on those things aswell in alton towers, fuckin bams i was with were swingin the cart, i was shittin mysel


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> question for u guys in this pic u kno the ittle buds shld i take them off?....View attachment 2719755


search lollipopping on youtube will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can only smell were its comming out of duct dont smell nothing in my room untill i open door.....seald pritty good....thats what i was saying....were it blows out me roof was above my back door and she had a wiff....mind u plants do smell realy strong now


helecopters?


----------



## iiKode (Jun 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im a drunken twat i no that and yes ive posted shit just too get a rise many times, but i also been a major part in the most active thread on this site, today the owner of the site send me rep saying Is there ever a day when you're not a dick? because of a post in the irish thread, and a argument i have with a user of that thread who called me a keyboard warrior cheeky cunt, i dont deny ive been on the wind up many times but never have or would i threat violence online thats a keyboard warrior not only ami rather large and would back that shit up i a;also think violence is pointless.
> 
> sorry for the strange txt it changed when i quoted the rep i was giving by twatface..........


yanke weed nerds, why isit they allways have the fallback comeback of, ur grmmer is terrible dude, cracks me up everytime so i misepell things on purpoes


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

strange what bothers you after three qaurter of a bottle of vodka lol i sound like im about to fucking cry in that post lmao rolly your still a cocksucker tho and ban away........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

That's how we dooooz


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

jus put a tangerine dream wiv 8 heads into flower 4 days ago, it is a big bush and beautiful I vegged it 3 months cos it really didn't like being brutalised and needed to recover to full vigour b4 flower, I love this weed fo the effect and grow, dif to grow well patience required but good nug formation for a sat dom, and vaping this weed really does it for me, work like a dog, happy as a lark and off ya face in la la land, anybody else run/smoked this weed?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yanke weed nerds, why isit they allways have the fallback comeback of, ur grmmer is terrible dude, cracks me up everytime so i misepell things on purpoes


see how good your grammer is kode when your pissed out your nut lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lolz firstly yes ther is circulation, inlet and outlet,
> 
> second HA! CUNT, SO YOUR NOT THE EXPERT U MAKE OUT, NOW FUK OFF AND CRY OVER HALF A LOST HARVEST!
> 
> i was being nice, yet u always have to start shit.



You didn't have circulation to start with, you were bragging about your sealed room until we all called you on it so don't make out it's been there all along (Stable door, Horse, Bolted!).

Cry over "a half lost harvest"? Again, you prove you read what you want from posts and then just make the rest up.
I shall now repeat myself for the benefit of your limited ability.
I lost this....



.......which is about a Q dry (not even).


It would be at least half a plant and worth crying over if I used Lynx cans to reference my plant size but I can quite happily reassure myself with the fact that I grow plants like this...

View attachment 2720382
View attachment 2720384View attachment 2720386
View attachment 2720388

........so it's no big deal. 




You weren't being nice.......

"*Budrot?? Forrt u was a expert? Thats wat happens in atticks*"

........you were trying to have a dig with statements that show you don't really know what you're talking about (again), then you try and shift the blame onto me for starting shit when it gets thrown back (again..... )



Never mind IC3, at least you can count to Potato.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

Y u thought of runnin a little uvb?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> see how good your grammer is kode when your pissed out your nut lol


me pissed? off spirits id be tryin to fight wif all you through the pc, my grammer would consist of nuttin my monitorlmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> jus put a tangerine dream wiv 8 heads into flower 4 days ago, it is a big bush and beautiful I vegged it 3 months cos it really didn't like being brutalised and needed to recover to full vigour b4 flower, I love this weed fo the effect and grow, dif to grow well patience required but good nug formation for a sat dom, and vaping this weed really does it for me, work like a dog, happy as a lark and off ya face in la la land, anybody else run/smoked this weed?


again, pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You didn't have circulation to start with, you were bragging about your sealed room until we all called you on it so don't make out it's been there all along (Stable door, Horse, Bolted!).
> 
> Cry over "a half lost harvest"? Again, you prove you read what you want from posts and then just make the rest up.
> I shall now repeat myself for the benefit of your limited ability.
> ...


nice one yorkie, the pics not the typin lmao, u could knock sombdy out wif those colas


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> Y u thought of runnin a little uvb?


I have actually, I was going to swap out the 400w HPS for a MH bulb for the last 4-5 weeks and run 600w HPS + 400w MH to help with the frost but just haven't bothered.

I'm thinking about getting some UVB in when I've nailed a good SCROG or two, new hoods, a filter and a double tent is first on the shopping list though.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

ffs look at this give me your views, week 4 flowering hes using pk already think hes been using it since day 1 of flower, wont listen to me at all thinks he knows best, im just face palming, wont listen to anything i have to say, thinks yellowing is good at this point




hes got x2 600w, lights are too far away, 5 inch carbon filter, 40 plants under x2 600, refuses to take any sort of advice.

thinks an open window and sea air will keep the smell at bay....

im surprised he got this far


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nice one yorkie, u could knock sombdy out wif those colas


Lol, they're not as dense as the 'Smelly Fingerez' colas from last time round but they're bigger nugs and a shitload more frosty.

This pheno leaches Nitrogen like a bitch though, I've been feeding it (Canna Mono 27% N) every day since it started dropping colour and have managed to keep on top while it still puts on good weight. 

It's still getting heavier into it's ripening and hardening stage, it's just thrown out it's last fresh pistils and normally I would feed just plain water the last week to use up what nutes are left in the coco but this twat is going to need feeding right up until chop in about 10 days.

It's going to finish off nice though, creeping knockout stone with a fruity and fizzy smell to it yet taste's a bit like 'Psychosis' on the exhale.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ffs look at this give me your views, week 4 flowering hes using pk already think hes been using it since day 1 of flower, wont listen to me at all thinks he knows best, im just face palming, wont listen to anything i have to say, thinks yellowing is good at this point
> 
> View attachment 2720431View attachment 2720434View attachment 2720435
> 
> ...



There's a lot going wrong there.

Calcium def, Magnesium def, Nitrogen def, probably too much P/K if he doesn't have an EC pen and way off PH maybe.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

quick Q, after how many days/weeks do you lot stick ur seedlings under ya HPS's? its been a week since dropping the beans in soil and I wanna stick the hps on but shitin it cause my temps are running at like 32, don't wanna kill them off!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> quick Q, after how many days/weeks do you lot stick ur seedlings under ya HPS's? its been a week since dropping the beans in soil and I wanna stick the hps on but shitin it cause my temps are running at like 32, don't wanna kill them off!


When the first baby leaves come, not the tiny cotyldon things that come out of the seed.

That's a bit warm for em, 25 ish and they'll be ok as long as the bulb isn't too close to nuke them with too much light (mist em regular so they don't dry out).

I have my 400W HPS about 3 feet from seedlings and they love it.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> again, pics or it didnt happen.


your off the hash list lmfao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When the first baby leaves come, not the tiny cotyldon things that come out of the seed.
> 
> That's a bit warm for em, 25 ish and they'll be ok as long as the bulb isn't too close to nuke them with too much light (mist em regular so they don't dry out).
> 
> I have my 400W HPS about 3 feet from seedlings and they love it.


yeah the first single leafs have come through a few days ago. yeah I know 32 is a bit high lol. I cant get temps any lower, mind you it was the other week when it was like 20 degrees. not tried testing it again since . think I need a bigger extractor or aircooled hood.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> quick Q, after how many days/weeks do you lot stick ur seedlings under ya HPS's? its been a week since dropping the beans in soil and I wanna stick the hps on but shitin it cause my temps are running at like 32, don't wanna kill them off!


I put em under a 600 mh as soon as the cotyledon leaves are showing and mist evry few hours


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah spoons ive put seedlings under hps before but temps werent high like that, id be abit carefull with temps that high.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> quick Q, after how many days/weeks do you lot stick ur seedlings under ya HPS's? its been a week since dropping the beans in soil and I wanna stick the hps on but shitin it cause my temps are running at like 32, don't wanna kill them off!


i run my 600w from day 1. i alternate the 2 each day for the first week if the temps get high and keep my light quite far away for the first few days. i know some say its a waste of electric but i cant be bothered with getting a new light for the first few days


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> your off the hash list lmfao


Can I take his place? lmfao (joke)


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

just looking on the road, see some pyschosis for sale, hard to tell from just pics but looks like the real deal £25 a gram lolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

iv jus gone a stuck the hps on see what temp it runs at now the weather has cooled down a lil bit, fingers crossed for high 20's lol. yeah usually start from clone and go straight under HPS so bit weary about these seedlings ha.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Seedlings are far stronger than clones imo. Seedlings normally pop up under the Spring sun in nature, so just make sure your light is a bit further away. I have run many a seedling straight from 12/12 under an hps.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just looking on the road, see some pyschosis for sale, hard to tell from just pics but looks like the real deal £25 a gram lolol


fuck me.... bit steep lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just looking on the road, see some pyschosis for sale, hard to tell from just pics but looks like the real deal £25 a gram lolol


!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Seedlings are far stronger than clones imo. Seedlings normally pop up under the Spring sun in nature, so just make sure your light is a bit further away. I have run many a seedling straight from 12/12 under an hps.


yeah would they be able to cope with 32 degree's tho D?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's a lot going wrong there.
> 
> Calcium def, Magnesium def, Nitrogen def, probably too much P/K if he doesn't have an EC pen and way off PH maybe.


yep he dnt have a ph or ec pen, uses wilma with hydroton pebbels, overwatering, must stink out his whole street


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah the uk vendors take the piss with weed prices on there, but thats really taking the piss lol

@ D, are them bluepit seeds on sale yet?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> your off the hash list lmfao


not a single pic of a plant on this site, yet you still claim to know everything about plants, fs even we know tyorkies legit he actually grows, u just chill out here wif no proof you grow, or ur lying about ur setup an dont wanna get caught out?

gtfo dnt want ur hash anyway, give me greif over a bit of black, giv u grief over no pics of any sort of grow.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just looking on the road, see some pyschosis for sale, hard to tell from just pics but looks like the real deal £25 a gram lolol


must be up my way tryin for those prices


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Can I take his place? lmfao (joke)


i was never on the list, he was jus kissin ---- arse haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah the uk vendors take the piss with weed prices on there, but thats really taking the piss lol
> 
> @ D, are them bluepit seeds on sale yet?


yah for an o from uk vendor, 270+ for anything worth smoking apparently


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone fancy a new toy to make people think wtf?

[video=youtube;Kjidx4SlDWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Kjidx4SlDWI[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone fancy a new toy to make people think wtf?
> 
> [video=youtube;Kjidx4SlDWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Kjidx4SlDWI[/video]


fucking awsome, im wanting one of them beasts ill be on the back ridin the bastard


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i was never on the list, he was jus kissin sambos arse haha


my arse, baz arse think mastergrower was offered too indi must have a hell of a tongue lol, i no you two have your argument bout the hash but pics or not indi seems pretty legit to me mate and no's his shit.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, they're not as dense as the 'Smelly Fingerez' colas from last time round but they're bigger nugs and a shitload more frosty.
> 
> This pheno leaches Nitrogen like a bitch though, I've been feeding it (Canna Mono 27% N) every day since it started dropping colour and have managed to keep on top while it still puts on good weight.
> 
> ...


two toke killer and smelly fingers right? are those clone onlies or do they come in seed form, or are they someones private breed


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my arse, baz arse think mastergrower was offered too indi must have a hell of a tongue lol, i no you two have your argument bout the hash but pics or not indi seems pretty legit to me mate and no's his shit.


so could anyone spent enough time reading?

stay outa this i got this one


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ffs look at this give me your views, week 4 flowering hes using pk already think hes been using it since day 1 of flower, wont listen to me at all thinks he knows best, im just face palming, wont listen to anything i have to say, thinks yellowing is good at this point
> 
> View attachment 2720431View attachment 2720434View attachment 2720435
> 
> ...


my advice is if they're not yours, stop wasting your breath on the dull fuck and leave him grow his 'weed'. using pk from day 1?? wtf?? yellowing good at 4 weeks??? pmsl. however, if they is an interest for yourself in it, fucking SLAP SOME SENSE INTO HIM BEFORE HE FUCKS EM TOTALLY UP, IF HE AINT ALREADY!!!! yes, im shouting. lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> my advice is if they're not yours, stop wasting your breath on the dull fuck and leave him grow his 'weed'. using pk from day 1?? wtf?? yellowing good at 4 weeks??? pmsl. however, if they is an interest for yourself in it, fucking SLAP SOME SENSE INTO HIM BEFORE HE FUCKS EM TOTALLY UP, IF HE AINT ALREADY!!!! yes, im shouting. lol


mate hes sora a relative, so im defo wantin some free bud, just not burned shit that tastes like hay ffs, im tryin to persuade him to just flush and leave em, but he dont think so

btw its barneys critical kush, pineapple chunk some ww and what ever, last round he chopped at week 6, i got a joint off him an it was shit didnt even get stoned of it and tasted like harsh shyte

yet hes bangin it out 280 an o and saying it was good stuff, ffs he dnt even lolipop, last round he was sellin popcorn in with his oz's he was floggin FOR 280! if i was buyin off him id shoot him for that


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah would they be able to cope with 32 degree's tho D?


good q, I guess if you got a fan blowing over them they would be okay, remember your temp at canopy level could be lower. Depends where you are taking the reading from.



newuserlol said:


> yeah the uk vendors take the piss with weed prices on there, but thats really taking the piss lol
> 
> @ D, are them bluepit seeds on sale yet?


Not yet lad, I have a nice male and female F2 that I got going so thinking of just releasing straight into F3's.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Can I take his place? lmfao (joke)


actually Sae I was wondering if you would do a smoke report on some hash, u wan it as bubble or charas? pm m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate hes sora a relative, so im defo wantin some free bud, just not burned shit that tastes like hay ffs, im tryin to persuade him to just flush and leave em, but he dont think so
> 
> btw its barneys critical kush, pineapple chunk some ww and what ever, last round he chopped at week 6, i got a joint off him an it was shit didnt even get stoned of it and tasted like harsh shyte


TAMPIN!!! lol show him this thread dude...... I got those strains to go in so in a few weeks, you can show him mine at the same stage and tell him that's what they were supposed to look like pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> TAMPIN!!! lol show him this thread dude...... I got those strains to go in so in a few weeks, you can show him mine at the same stage and tell him that's what they were supposed to look like pmsl View attachment 2720609


already showed him delvites channel, he just thinks he knows best gave up now, im done cant be arsed anymore with him


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> already showed him delvites channel, he just thinks he knows best gave up now, im done cant be arsed anymore with him


that's rite, fukin blind leadin tha blind ffs


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

Delvite, havnt seen him fer a while, greatest 400 w grower, critical kush master


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

sent a message through the contact us bit D dunno if thats right?


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

probably knows you are trouble, lol....



newuserlol said:


> im trying to get onto the bb site to get that info, but when i click on enter to confirm im eighteen it dont let me in?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> that's rite, fukin blind leadin tha blind ffs


da fuck are you on about mrknowitall


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> da fuck are you on about mrknowitall


ha ha u mr 250 n def givin advice to anyone no wonder his grow is fuked


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so could anyone spent enough time reading?
> 
> stay outa this i got this one


i aint getting involved in shite kode has nowt to do with me but you used my name as if i was the only one who got a sample when many did i wished id got all there samples too lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha u mr 250 n def givin advice to anyone no wonder his grow is fuked


HAHAHAHA least i can keep my plants green ffs, , dissin the 250 fuck off you twat

like we all start with x4 6ers massive ops harvestin every night pfft, get off ur high horse u cunt

if you read it, he aint takin my advice u fuck


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

I was just about to go out to do stuff, and now I am tempted to hang around for the fight, lmfao.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> two toke killer and smelly fingers right? are those clone onlies or do they come in seed form, or are they someones private breed


Private testers from the Breeders Boutique stock vaults.

The 'Smelly Fingerez'......



......was 1 pheno I found from 3 'Smelly Cherry (Breeder's Boutique) X Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut)' beans I put down.
It yields huge, goes purple and has pink trichs. 

The 'Two Toke Killer' is an on going project I think, 'Psycho Killer (Breeder's Boutique) x Livers/Blues (Clone Only)'.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint getting involved in shite kode has nowt to do with me but you used my name as if i was the only one who got a sample when many did i wished id got all there samples too lol


dnt wanna list everyone like a snitch


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> HAHAHAHA least i can keep my plants green ffs, , dissin the 250 fuck off you twat
> 
> like we all start with x4 6ers massive ops harvestin every night pfft, get off ur high horse u cunt


you keepin em yellow wiv a nice bit o brown by ur photos


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> you keepin em yellow wiv a nice bit o brown by ur photos


wtf are you on about, plants are doin alright thanks very much

yellow? haha one of ems dark green, other but lighter, dont see any problems there part from the smalluns

surprised you looks in depth at my photos with the shit quality, must av been starin hard


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if we locked kodie indi ice and yorki n a room??? Lol
woooo hooo 28 degrees with jus 1 fan goin time to get this show on the road! Woop


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I wonder what would happen if we locked kodie indi ice and yorki n a room??? Lol
> woooo hooo 28 degrees with jus 1 fan goin time to get this show on the road! Woop


give me 2 voddys an i know exactly what would happen


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I got those strains to go in so in a few weeks, View attachment 2720609


Ouch! 

With Barney's Bollock Farm and a Shithouse Black and White pack you fell for the hype aye?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 1, 2013)

do jiffys have nutes in them?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> do jiffys have nutes in them?


No.

It's just coco.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jul 1, 2013)

Howdy all good to see everyone getting along nicely lol

i am dieing to get growing again , ive got 4 dog kush x smelly cherry and 4 bx1 x smelly fingerz. will be planting in the plant magic soil again using their nutes and growing all females under 400w.

my mate is going back to customs next monday so we'll find out the outcome from all that rif raf that happened.

they never ended up paying me a visit, or yet anyway. house has been clean for 2-3 weeks now and it takes the piss not being able to set everything back up yet!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 1, 2013)

thought so ill go make wee feed!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah the first single leafs have come through a few days ago. yeah I know 32 is a bit high lol. I cant get temps any lower, mind you it was the other week when it was like 20 degrees. not tried testing it again since . think I need a bigger extractor or aircooled hood.


i had temp problems and ended up throwing 2 last run. thats why i alternate the lights now. id go for the air cooled reflector before a bigger fan. i went for a bigger fan, 8"rvk and it fucked my 1.2x1.2m tent up lol

heres the pic of those plants i did let them go a bit longer but they never looked right


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i had temp problems and ended up throwing 2 last run. thats why i alternate the lights now. id go for the air cooled reflector before a bigger fan. i went for a bigger fan, 8"rvk and it fucked my 1.2x1.2m tent up lol
> 
> heres the pic of those plants i did let them go a bit longer but they never looked right
> View attachment 2720638View attachment 2720639


yeah I was thinkin that myself prob be better to go for a air cooled hood. temps down to 28/29 atm but any change in weather and iv got problems lol saying that I think we had our summer last week! yeah that second pic looks like its a bit deformed lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate hes sora a relative, so im defo wantin some free bud, just not burned shit that tastes like hay ffs, im tryin to persuade him to just flush and leave em, but he dont think so
> 
> btw its barneys critical kush, pineapple chunk some ww and what ever, last round he chopped at week 6, i got a joint off him an it was shit didnt even get stoned of it and tasted like harsh shyte
> 
> yet hes bangin it out 280 an o and saying it was good stuff, ffs he dnt even lolipop, last round he was sellin popcorn in with his oz's he was floggin FOR 280! if i was buyin off him id shoot him for that


i got 3 like your mate. 1 nuked cuttings with a 600w before they rooted and blamed me. even tho i told him to use his prop light till the roots come through the root riot blocks. he even took the dome off the plants because "they needed fresh air". another one thought he could feed them just bat guarno and grow them in pot noodle tubs. and the other one keeps his light really far away, over feeds the plants and tells me his light is burning the leaves lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i got 3 like your mate. 1 nuked cuttings with a 600w before they rooted and blamed me. even tho i told him to use his prop light till the roots come through the root riot blocks. he even took the dome off the plants because "they needed fresh air". another one thought he could feed them just bat guarno and grow them in pot noodle tubs. and the other one keeps his light really far away, over feeds the plants and tells me his light is burning the leaves lmao


lol, i gave this guy 3 rooted clones and 3 unrooted off my last lot, in rockwool. week later i asked him how they were doing, he binned them all, saying they were being burned by the lights while dumping canna nutes on them full strenth, its a miracle he made this lot go, as i told him babies dont need nutes till you see some yellow, cuz last lot he lost 10 seeds tryin to give them nutes a week in.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 1, 2013)

lol [email protected] at the story telling


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> lol [email protected] at the story telling


jus some freinds who dnt listen thinkin he knows how to grow usin pk from start of flower, he lives down ur way doc


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

fucks sake temps bk up to 31!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 1, 2013)

ha ha you always get them,read a wee bit then try make there own food all and all sorts


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> fucks sake temps bk up to 31!!


sounds like you need that aircooled hood mate, next couple of months even if it is a shit summer are bound to be hotter than it has been.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ha ha you always get them,read a wee bit then try make there own food all and all sorts


yah reckons hes gettin 50 oz off x2 600w, an 40 plants, gonna be in for a dissapointment


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

some people will never listen to advice they always think they no best when really they no fuck all, my brother in law grew for a while and wouldnt use no fans but oscilating fans and didnt have aircooled hoods obviously with no fans lol temps would be well over hundred degrees in the summer, would feed them mineral water, play music to them lol

but never listen to a word i told him, twat.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> some people will never listen to advice they always think they no best when really they no fuck all, my brother in law grew for a while and wouldnt use no fans but oscilating fans and didnt have aircooled hoods obviously with no fans lol temps would be well over hundred degrees in the summer, would feed them mineral water, play music to them lol
> 
> but never listen to a word i told him, twat.


apparently this guys dad grows in poland, uses pk in veg and flower, i quote "trust me you need pk all the time"

ill leave him to it, i suppose let him learn on his own another quote for ya

"dont listen to the bottle" meaning directions, because i told him what it said on my bottle lmao

"you can use any time , my dad havin big garden and hes using things like that



believe me , you need pk all the time "

"pk 13.14 its a phosfor and pottasium , no need read anything thats natural compost nothing else , you add to any grow any time acually"


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sounds like you need that aircooled hood mate, next couple of months even if it is a shit summer are bound to be hotter than it has been.


yeah lookin that way mate gonna have to get a 5 inch hood with 2 of the reducers baz was on about so they will fit my 4'' fan. dunno weather to leave them in at 31 or just turn the cfls bk on


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

any 1 got a 5'' air cooled hood for sale? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

you can get a 5'' cooltube for fifty quid spoons, prob cheaper on ebay thats just the price at my local growshop.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> any 1 got a 5'' air cooled hood for sale? lol


this guy does 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIR-COOLED-SUPERNOVA-REFLECTOR-125MM-5-INCH-COOL-SHADE-IN-OUT-SUPERNOVA-/251030468475?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a7294f77b


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I wonder what would happen if we locked kodie indi ice and yorki n a room??? Lol
> woooo hooo 28 degrees with jus 1 fan goin time to get this show on the road! Woop


I rekon we would be getting on jus fine, I d be dukin a penny razor attack from the left flank tho so no voddas jus some good weed an the ice bong an we wud work it all out but as fer growin....wellll thas jus an argument fest waitin to explode wiv lots of "fuk off u cunt don't do like tha" shud b good


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

think im gonna stick the cfls back on don't wanna toast these seedlings lol. like the look of that hood kode, looks like im gonna have to stick my hand in my pocket to sort these temp issues out


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

i really want this hood, think im gonna get it after this run they are selling em for two hundred at me local growshop.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> I rekon we would be getting on jus fine, I d be dukin a penny razor attack from the left flank tho so no voddas jus some good weed an the ice bong an we wud work it all out but as fer growin....wellll thas jus an argument fest waitin to explode wiv lots of "fuk off u cunt don't do like tha" shud b good


wed end up best of freinds i can see it comin, penny razr attacks? id be calling attack helecopters in on ya ffs


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> think im gonna stick the cfls back on don't wanna toast these seedlings lol. like the look of that hood kode, looks like im gonna have to stick my hand in my pocket to sort these temp issues out


 same one iv got my eyes on, heres this aswell for ya
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280881942069


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wed end up best of freinds i can see it comin, penny razr attacks? id be calling attack helecopters in on ya ffs


I ll take tha as a compliment


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i really want this hood, think im gonna get it after this run they are selling em for two hundred at me local growshop.


wat bulbs can u run in tha Sambo, they look like stubby mh?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> same one iv got my eyes on, heres this aswell for ya
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280881942069


fuck me kode ur on it today mate, u wanna buy em for me aswell lool


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i really want this hood, think im gonna get it after this run they are selling em for two hundred at me local growshop.


yeah they look the muts nuts them mate id defo go for one if I was runnin 2 bulbs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat bulbs can u run in tha Sambo, they look like stubby mh?


any bulbs you want mate, its just a hood, could put a mh one side a hps the other or 2 1000hps, i plan to stick 2 600hps in there. 

that pic is just taken from the net indi, i dont think many places in the uk are selling them havent seen many, only in america really.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> any bulbs you want mate, its just a hood, could put a mh one side a hps the other or 2 1000hps, i plan to stick 2 600hps in there.
> 
> that pic is just taken from the net indi, i dont think many places in the uk are selling them havent seen many, only in america really.


oh why did u jus say that....now I want one too, I was hopin u needed some specialist bulb from a different planetary system to put me off, 2x 600w sont Philips in one hood...omg where do u get em?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> fuck me kode ur on it today mate, u wanna buy em for me aswell lool


well, that ducting converter is in my basket right now will be gettin it on wedensday, for my 5 inch spigpot, no point buying a 7 quid spigpot for 4 inch then neddin a 5 inch when i get me new extractor, just spend 4 quid on the converter an im happyu


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh why did u jus say that....now I want one too, I was hopin u needed some specialist bulb from a different planetary system to put me off, 2x 600w sont Philips in one hood...omg where do u get em?


lmao yeah i was the same when i see them.

http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/advanced_search.php?sid=10008&cid=79&pager=view_all hydrofarm raptor reflector its called.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydrofarm-Raptor-Dual-8-8-Reflector-grow-light-system-fixture-hood-hydroponic-/200910360583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec730d007

? dont know if u can buy it on that link but 22 quid postage?

sambo beat me to it, was searchin for ages for that thing ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydrofarm-Raptor-Dual-8-8-Reflector-grow-light-system-fixture-hood-hydroponic-/200910360583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec730d007
> 
> ? dont know if u can buy it on that link but 22 quid postage?
> 
> sambo beat me to it, was searchin for ages for that thing ffs


lolol they been out for a while kode but only in america, that link i put up is a uk growshop.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

killin it on the gold trading jus made £200 in 3 mins, laters


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> killin it on the gold trading jus made £200 in 3 mins, laters


just paid for that hood in three min ya git lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't deal with the pink ones often.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

you been out on the rob again yman lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Bird's bought a car for her dad, she's off for a holiday and delivering the payment in cash. lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you been out on the rob again yman lol


didnt know the grannys round there carried 50's


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

this may be useful to some, it came in from a top hedge fund manager 10 mins ago.........."
My bet is that we've hit (GLD) bottom for the time being, and the downside risks from here are low. The cost of production for most companies these days is around $1,100 per ounce. As we approach this price an increasing number of companies will moth ball production taking pressure off the price. I also think we are getting near the end of the bond market route, which will take further downside pressure off of gold. August expiration gives us a 7 wk view during a normally quiet period to take in 1.85% in low risk money. It's a good use of capital in an otherwise featureless period.
​


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

dos intrest me that betting on the gold price and also betting on the rise n fall of them other markets like the ftse 100 but i have neither the capital or the brain capacity lol think ill just stick to growing and abit of roulette lol

you seem to do alrite out of it tho indi, have you ever had any big lose's tho?


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dos intrest me that betting on the gold price and also betting on the rise n fall of them other markets like the ftse 100 but i have neither the capital or the brain capacity lol think ill just stick to growing and abit of roulette lol
> 
> you seem to do alrite out of it tho indi, have you ever had any big lose's tho?


yes Sambo not big losses but steady haemorrhage as u hav to manage risk and losses are limited, always goes wrong wen I start believing I have any other talent cept gold trading, eg forex trading is air ambulance time fer me, lost limbs trading currencies and oil is a big scary cunt of a rollercoaster as it is constantly manipulated and contrary to logic. Gold is sedate trading wiv a j but occasionally like RIGHT NOW it gets very good. I trade on information I glean from lots of research, so it is like betting but with a bit of info an occasionally it pays off, an wen it does it is a big fukin drug, one morning I woke up £800 richer, one month made 6k etc, but its not easy and 90% of peeps who spread bet make serious losses, the idiots lose their houses, seen it happen...


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks for the Rep Ikode, u like my Katana, I cut firewood wiv it, neighbours are fukin terrified....u would love one of these man


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.oriental-weaponry.co.uk/acatalog/swords-hanwei-paul-chen-functional-japanese.html


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

that youtube vid with the bloke getting his arm chopped off with that ketama thingy was abit rough tho, dont fink they are for playing with lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> http://www.oriental-weaponry.co.uk/acatalog/swords-hanwei-paul-chen-functional-japanese.html


had 2 of em, got em taken off me believe it or not, police visit they seen em in my room was 16 at the time, confiscated it cuz my ma wasnt in the house, fuckin typical ehh

theyw ere only 40 quid each, but pretty sharp, too bad i couldnt think of any good excuses for havin them since they were just layin around not on the wall.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

btw every one my names kode, dunno why i done the ii when i joined this site, pronounced cody...
sambo they arnt for playin wif, but they are so fun, me n my brother almost lost fingers multiple times, used to slice the ham shanks wif them lmao, an got a pic on fb of me with a fork in one hand and my sword in the other eatin my dinner haha

http://www.blades-uk.com/large_pic.php?product_id=

there the ones i had


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

That's the missus gone for a fortnight, feet up till chop it is then.......


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

ai code...no?...aye...ahhh I code..ee


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> ai code...no?...aye...ahhh I code..ee


mines spellt kode tho dunno why my ma went all awkward name spellin, job centre still has my name typed wrong lmao ffs doors goin in any minute now haha jus kiddin


i hope....

just to show im not weak, i only gave you rep cuz its quicker than a pm  lmfao

next time no dissin the plants, that was deep man, deep....


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

shes rite m8 sound and looks bettr, cody sounds like a little girly...no im not startin ha ha, yer names cool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

cuz the link didnt work, used the smallun as a steak knife xD


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> shes rite m8 sound and looks bettr, cody sounds like a little girly...no im not startin ha ha, yer names cool


Aww you two kissed and made up in the time it took me to read thru the last ten pages lol, and ur wrong indi, Kode dosent sound like a wee girls name it is a wee girls name ffs


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

mastergrow said:


> aww you two kissed and made up in the time it took me to read thru the last ten pages lol, and ur wrong indi, kode dosent sound like a wee girls name it is a wee girls name ffs


MOAN THEN!

1v1 its on


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2720893
> cuz the link didnt work, used the smallun as a steak knife xD


carbon steel or stainless? full tang?


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww you two kissed and made up in the time it took me to read thru the last ten pages lol, and ur wrong indi, Kode dosent sound like a wee girls name it is a wee girls name ffs


actually im still up fer it but sumone told me I was bein a cunt ha ha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> carbon steel or stainless? full tang?


fuck knows, they were 35 for the 2 so probably stainless if that cheaper, my bro got em for my xmas few years ago


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> actually im still up fer it but sumone told me I was bein a cunt ha ha


im too tire for another internet fight, but you were being a cunt, reply to this another day when iv slept ready for a battle bring this on skype if u want ohh ur goin down son, jus not today


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im too tire for another internet fight, but you were being a cunt, reply to this another day when iv slept ready for a battle bring this on skype if u want ohh ur goin down son, jus not today


no m8 I think we re done


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

off to see me mother


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

Jus been gifted a taster of some super lemon haze and it smells fucking awesome..... Smoke report to follow lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Took the missus to the train station about an hour ago and while we were sat waiting for the train we noticed an Ambulance chopper and Police chopper flying in between our house and the station. The station is about 1 mile from my house and the Ambulance chopper landed about halfway, on the walk home there were a few cop cars and another chopper that has just left flying over our house.

The missus has just phoned me and apparently Facebook says some guy has just dragged a lad off and stabbed him to death, we'll see.........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Took the missus to the train station about an hour ago and while we were sat waiting for the train we noticed an Ambulance chopper and Police chopper flying in between our house and the station. The station is about 1 mile from my house and the Ambulance chopper landed about halfway, on the walk home there were a few cop cars and another chopper that has just left flying over our house.
> 
> The missus has just phoned me and apparently Facebook says some guy has just dragged a lad off and stabbed him to death, we'll see.........


Bit rough... Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Took the missus to the train station about an hour ago and while we were sat waiting for the train we noticed an Ambulance chopper and Police chopper flying in between our house and the station. The station is about 1 mile from my house and the Ambulance chopper landed about halfway, on the walk home there were a few cop cars and another chopper that has just left flying over our house.
> 
> The missus has just phoned me and apparently Facebook says some guy has just dragged a lad off and stabbed him to death, we'll see.........


were u bricking it? incase they were flying over ur hoose wif the flir?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Jus been gifted a taster of some super lemon haze and it smells fucking awesome..... Smoke report to follow lol


its good stuff ehh? amesia haze is good aswell almost as good as the chedzzz


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> off to see me mother


giv her a lefty for me will ya make them eyes match


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> actually Sae I was wondering if you would do a smoke report on some hash, u wan it as bubble or charas? pm m8


Lol I was only being cheeky lol but i'd be more than willing to try some when i get paid next


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> btw every one my names kode, dunno why i done the ii when i joined this site, pronounced cody...
> sambo they arnt for playin wif, but they are so fun, me n my brother almost lost fingers multiple times, used to slice the ham shanks wif them lmao, an got a pic on fb of me with a fork in one hand and my sword in the other eatin my dinner haha
> 
> http://www.blades-uk.com/large_pic.php?product_id=
> ...


My daughter is called Cody , . . she too is partial to a bit a cock ! &#128540;


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> were u bricking it? incase they were flying over ur hoose wif the flir?


Lol, no that doesn't bother me. It's safe.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 1, 2013)

Badgers , I've got a 5" cool tube , with 4" reducers on em, but I realy don't think I could bring myself to post em ! Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its good stuff ehh? amesia haze is good aswell almost as good as the chedzzz


yeah mate the smell is out of this world, its got a really strong hazey taste to it with a hint of lemon... smells like a pack of lemon bon bons lol. never tried amnesia before but heard its a nice smoke. I wouldn't mind givin SLH a run next grow, quite fancy running sour diesel aswell. Defo growin 4 diff strains next time round.. bit of variety lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Badgers , I've got a 5" cool tube , with 4" reducers on em, but I realy don't think I could bring myself to post em ! Lol


ha ha I get ya mate, well if ya ever want rid and im in s wales ill pop round lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol I was only being cheeky lol but i'd be more than willing to try some when i get paid next


u got a pm sae


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah mate the smell is out of this world, its got a really strong hazey taste to it with a hint of lemon... smells like a pack of lemon bon bons lol. never tried amnesia before but heard its a nice smoke. I wouldn't mind givin SLH a run next grow, quite fancy running sour diesel aswell. Defo growin 4 diff strains next time round.. bit of variety lol


yah man im wantin to give slh a go, my mas talkin to me about my grow an that so she might let me get another one, yaaas hopefully, if i can next round slh amnesia haze, an hopoefully i can get a mini tent for stashin clones/mothers and hav a flower room goin at all times, whilst chuckin in clones, like a conveyer belt choppin ever month or whatever it works out to be


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

I set my veg tent for growin bushes which I then feed into the flower tent so that I get one or two plantsevry 2 weeks so theres always one dryin one nearly ready etc, wat I need to do now is stop fukin about wiv all these seeds and grow something a little rarer, cant freakin wait


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah man im wantin to give slh a go, my mas talkin to me about my grow an that so she might let me get another one, yaaas hopefully, if i can next round slh amnesia haze, an hopoefully i can get a mini tent for stashin clones/mothers and hav a flower room goin at all times, whilst chuckin in clones, like a conveyer belt choppin ever month or whatever it works out to be


yeah im thinking the same thing mate._ I _wanna build a small grow box for clones so I can have constant flowering in ma tent. iv jus thrown last week a small box that I made for a 1 plant scrog, fuckin guted now, could of put it on its side and used that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Here you go.....

[h=3]Police hunt knifeman who attacked boy, nine, in Shipley skatepark[/h]http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/10519505.Boy__nine__airlifted_to_hospital_after_attack_by_knifeman_at_Shipley_skatepark/

.....it's about 3 mins walk from my house, I can see it from the bedroom.


Obviously they don't know much yet cos it's just happened.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> I set my veg tent for growin bushes which I then feed into the flower tent so that I get one or two plantsevry 2 weeks so theres always one dryin one nearly ready etc, wat I need to do now is stop fukin about wiv all these seeds and grow something a little rarer, cant freakin wait


yeah indi that's what I need a production line lol. yeah wouldn't mind giving the psyco or exo a run. do u run a lot of diff strains in the same tent or throw em in lil groups of the same strain mate?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> I set my veg tent for growin bushes which I then feed into the flower tent so that I get one or two plantsevry 2 weeks so theres always one dryin one nearly ready etc, wat I need to do now is stop fukin about wiv all these seeds and grow something a little rarer, cant freakin wait


my plan was sog, 1212 from seed or clone in small airpots, whilst beig able to hold thos rare strains/phenos in a little 50x50 tent with cfls, and keep my closet for the main event with a 6er in there, like add 2 every month depending on the yield from 12/12 from seed/clone


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah indi that's what I need a production line lol. yeah wouldn't mind giving the psyco or exo a run. do u run a lot of diff strains in the same tent or throw em in lil groups of the same strain mate?


all different strains all at dif stages...I need a big tent to do that which means a fukload of lighting, leccy bill prolly £800 q dunno yet but the £500 estimate for 7 people livin an workin there (total bs to get a high leccy est fer those tha don't no this little trick wen runnin lots a juice) is off accordin to tha meter, last gaff runnin half the power.


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

somking on that super lemon haze arrived yesterday! ooooooooooooo yeaaaa


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> all different strains all at dif stages...I need a big tent to do that which means a fukload of lighting, leccy bill prolly £800 q dunno yet but the £500 estimate for 7 people livin an workin there (total bs to get a high leccy est fer those tha don't no this little trick wen runnin lots a juice) is off accordin to tha meter, last gaff runnin half the power.


do ya not find it a pain in the arse with all the diff strengths of nutes to diff strains, that's the only thing that puts me off running all diff strains... mainly cause im a lazy cunt tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> u got a pm sae


Nope nothing in me inbox mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> all different strains all at dif stages...I need a big tent to do that which means a fukload of lighting, leccy bill prolly £800 q dunno yet but the £500 estimate for 7 people livin an workin there (total bs to get a high leccy est fer those tha don't no this little trick wen runnin lots a juice) is off accordin to tha meter, last gaff runnin half the power.


£800 a Q on leccy? How big is this tent you think you need and more to the point how big do you think they make tents?

Certainly nowhere near that size mate, you'd be hard pushed to spend that on a whole house grow!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah man im wantin to give slh a go, my mas talkin to me about my grow an that so she might let me get another one, yaaas hopefully, if i can next round slh amnesia haze, an hopoefully i can get a mini tent for stashin clones/mothers and hav a flower room goin at all times, whilst chuckin in clones, like a conveyer belt choppin ever month or whatever it works out to be


Well if it helps ive got about 10-15 seeds from a bag of SLH your more than welcome to lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> do ya not find it a pain in the arse with all the diff strengths of nutes to diff strains, that's the only thing that puts me off running all diff strains... mainly cause im a lazy cunt tho lol


evry morning get high open up tent an sit with each plant starin for a few mins , then I give each plant wat I feel it needs, so actually its part of tha ritual fer me and I like the challenge of runnin indicas and sat mutts together, sumx s goes wrong like my critical kush wiv a k def but usually im on to it b 4 that an alls cushty, I do run my plants very green thru stretch...think this mite be the key to gud yields imo, anyone runnin batshit?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here you go.....
> 
> *Police hunt knifeman who attacked boy, nine, in Shipley skatepark*
> 
> ...


Seems a bit odd though.....a 20year old with a walking stick stabbing a 9yr old


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Seems a bit odd though.....a 20year old with a walking stick stabbing a 9yr old


Aye but it's early doors yet.

Kid was dead according to facebook, lol.


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if it helps ive got about 10-15 seeds from a bag of SLH your more than welcome to lol


hhmmm i might take a couple of em off ya, yeah they will be regs right so all the sexin buisness


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £800 a Q on leccy? How big is this tent you think you need and more to the point how big do you think they make tents?
> 
> Certainly nowhere near that size mate, you'd be hard pushed to spend that on a whole house grow!


Well jus as something to compare it to when i was running 1x600HPS, 2x400HPS, 1x250HPS and a few fans that cost me about £200 a quarter.

N £800 a quarter is only bout a tenner a day'ish


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £800 a Q on leccy? How big is this tent you think you need and more to the point how big do you think they make tents?
> 
> Certainly nowhere near that size mate, you'd be hard pushed to spend that on a whole house grow!


thanks Yorkie jus got my bill out they charge for the period jan to jun and I jus paid £430 an I jus estimated I will owe them another£223 ffs doin maths .., so yeah itsa over £600 for half year....good call


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> View attachment 2721018View attachment 2721020View attachment 2721018View attachment 2721019


do you get this shit off the silk road? bmr? etc any of those tor sites?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hhmmm i might take a couple of em off ya, yeah they will be regs right so all the sexin buisness


yeah they are only bagseed mate( but then so was all that chemdog bollocks lol) but they look nice an viable, nice brown colour with mottling/tiger striping on em
just went n grabbed em an theres 21 in the bag an about 19 look viable, if ya want shout me n ill chuck a pic up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> View attachment 2721018View attachment 2721020View attachment 2721018View attachment 2721019


.........If it's not alive it's really no thing.



Where's yer tool?


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

mate it comes straight from the dam! an only in k's


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


lol with the bunch we have in here mate i'd lay money on that statement being VERY wrong lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


oh that's great, hope you enjoy it, looks fantastic, why they pick it so early....toooo strong otherwise hey...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah they are only bagseed mate( but then so was all that chemdog bollocks lol) but they look nice an viable, nice brown colour with mottling/tiger striping on em
> just went n grabbed em an theres 21 in the bag an about 19 look viable, if ya want shout me n ill chuck a pic up


well, once i get my 6er ill give you a shout, as i want my 4 plants i got now, and a few 12/12 from seed for variety, including dog, dippy, and some other shyte, but none of these strains are in fems might just do 2 different 12/12fs strains slh defo 100%, and i want dog, then i gotta make some room for some fairy clones that might be coming my way


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well jus as something to compare it to when i was running 1x600HPS, 2x400HPS, 1x250HPS and a few fans that cost me about £200 a quarter.
> 
> N £800 a quarter is only bout a tenner a day'ish


Fucking harsh that, I'll have to ask the missus what we pay but I know we don't get stung.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wats that then pal berrieZ Imooooo fool. 

U expect us.to even entertain u with a total fake profile name like yors

Fuk of to the texas or irish thread

We throw away better 3 week bud than u ever seen I dare to say even yorkies rotten weed he binned is better than yours hahaha

Wat a fool rimmer.like really

My 850 in flower was bowt 5er day with other household shit


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


At least you are quite witty.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

This is quite cool if ya like golf lol 

[video=youtube;Ft2fLuz9mF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2fLuz9mF0[/video]


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

super lemon haze cured for 3months??? dont think so mate! its fucking illumines! nobody can grow shit like this many have tryed an many have failed! nothing beats the dikerty dankerty of amsterdamiest super lemo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

can anyone see that vid i posted as not displaying for me?


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

DST said:


> At least you are quite witty.......


 yeah I thought it was Monday today


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Hahahaha, it gets better....

We want more, we want more.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


you think you are smoking better weed than the few who actually own their own seedbank not naming anyone, but theres a couple guys on here who would shit on the stuff ur smoking that i know for sure.

they also created the stongest strain on earth i think, it was in the high times magazen famous american weed mag
not insulting ur weed, but its not better than some of the guys who grow quality on this thread an im not one of em 

i grow lawn trimmins, but hey it gets u stoned right?


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

have you ever been to amsterdam? have you ever smoked the super lemon from there? if not! Dont get involved cos nothing beats it! its 10/10 end of! nobody can grow better than this on here! its not actually possible! you might be able to get close but thats all!


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

oh wait a minute not the super lemon haze from arjan?, couldn't get high off it an was smoking his in his bar with him


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> super lemon haze cured for 3months??? dont think so mate! its fucking illumines! nobody can grow shit like this many have tryed an many have failed! nothing beats the dikerty dankerty of amsterdamiest super lemo


tbh mate SLH is one of the more mediocre strains available I find unless you like the taste of lemons, not even that strong, if you want strong try :

Pyramid seeds -Tuthankhamon
Breeders Boutique- DOG
MrNice - Super Silver Haze etc etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks for the Rep Ikode, u like my Katana, I cut firewood wiv it, neighbours are fukin terrified....u would love one of these man


Fuckin ell you lads been busy on here today just readin through when I hit this indi pissed me self.. no wonder the neighbours are shit scared a stoned mad man choppin up wood swingin katana in Alabama fookin mental hahahahaha Pmsl


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

nothing compares for taste! big wow you been ghs! its the shittest coffshop in amsterdam mate!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

Thought some of you might find this cool with a J as well

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/01/mobius-strip-magnet-racetrack_n_3527309.html


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

i wouldnt go near the lace you been watching too much youtube! any1 meet me with a gram of anything an i will cos i know it would shiton anything an thats not being mean or anything its justt the truth


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> have you ever been to amsterdam? have you ever smoked the super lemon from there? if not! Dont get involved cos nothing beats it! its 10/10 end of! nobody can grow better than this on here! its not actually possible! you might be able to get close but thats all!


Listen pal most people on this thread have been to dam and smoked there stuff and its no diff to the stuff we grow, if you do it rite you do it rite! they don't have some secret formula in dam that no one else's has. Our stuff ain't like the wet shit you get of ur 13 dealer down the estate... Oh wait I forgot u only do it by the k straight from dam. Bad man


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell you lads been busy on here today just readin through when I hit this indi pissed me self.. no wonder the neighbours are shit scared a stoned mad man choppin up wood swingin katana in Alabama fookin mental hahahahaha Pmsl


ha ha nuffin beats a bit o sword work, wen you get I rite the logs explode apart, wen u get it wrong its a fukker tryin to get the sword out tha log...mus look a bit strange but absolutely no one has tried to become my friend, exactly wat u want in neighbours wen u grow anti cancer meds slh notwithstanding


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

That's nothing... Im smoking the best tue anyone has on this thread!




30022533d said:


> im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

i dont get anything


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> mate it comes straight from the dam! an only in k's


And that means what?



30022533d said:


> im proud to say that im smoking probably the best wed anyone has on this thread!


'Exodus Psychosis' on the left, a 25 odd year old clone only that needs no introduction.
Breeder's Boutique 'Dog' on the right, 2012 cannabis cup entry and featured in High Times 'Earth's Strongest Strains' article.




'Smelly Fingerez', clone only bred by one of the boy's and found by me.
Purple bud and pink trichomes 







The 'Two Toke Killer' that I'm chopping next week, It's genetics are 'Psycho Killer (Breeder's Boutique) x Blues\Livers (Clone only) and they're unreleased.




Sit back and take a breath lad because talk is cheap round here.......


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

Including sex and decent bud...



30022533d said:


> i dont get anything


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Listen pal most people on this thread have been to dam and smoked there stuff and its no diff to the stuff we grow, if you do it rite you do it rite! they don't have some secret formula in dam that no one else's has. Our stuff ain't like the wet shit you get of ur 13 dealer down the estate... Oh wait I forgot u only do it by the k straight from dam. Bad man


omg u r rite spoons, I fukin laffed my rs off wen sumone showed me wat they paid 20 kwid fer, its not even bud ffs jus some pre bud wiv a cos it was all x mas tree green sugar leaf. shit still drinking mus stop tmrw


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that means what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll second that and the fact that none of the crap grown in the dam even compares to most of our homegrown on here. im going there a week Friday and most of my bucks will go on hash and/or bubble and the like. I may try some new strains to me while im there, but wont be expecting too much of it, whatever it is and whoevers grown it.


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

wow you made me mad now boy!!! heres just half of my blue cheese plant to keep yourwilly wet


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

This one was quite interesting too, same thing essentially, but they got a 3 dimensional lock

[youtube]Ws6AAhTw7RA[/youtube]



Saerimmner said:


> Thought some of you might find this cool with a J as well
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/01/mobius-strip-magnet-racetrack_n_3527309.html


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> omg u r rite spoons, I fukin laffed my rs off wen sumone showed me wat they paid 20 kwid fer, its not even bud ffs jus some pre bud wiv a cos it was all x mas tree green sugar leaf. shit still drinking mus stop tmrw


ha ha yeah I know mate its a fucking shambles.tomorrow never comes indi  u kno that lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> i'll second that and the fact that none of the crap grown in the dam even compares to most of our homegrown on here. im going there a week Friday and most of my bucks will go on hash and/or bubble and the like. I may try some new strains to me while im there, but wont be expecting too much of it, whatever it is and whoevers grown it.


yeah man im goin wiv me daughter but ill prolly take some wiv me as the prices an potency r a bit off these days(me not them)


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

oh look what i found


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

lol, that plant looks sick and thirsty and a week from done



30022533d said:


> wow you made me mad now boy!!! heres just half of my blue cheese plant to keep yourwilly wet  View attachment 2721095


Not sure if you trying to show off or embarrass yourself?



30022533d said:


> oh look what i found View attachment 2721103


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> wow you made me mad now boy!!! heres just half of my blue cheese plant to keep yourwilly wet  View attachment 2721095


mate that didn't even give me a twitch. nuffin special. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwnn


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

whatever im not argueing now! peace out! an happy growing!


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> oh look what i found View attachment 2721103


Jesus....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Hahahaha, it gets better....
> 
> We want more, we want more.....


Leave your Top Gear 'Bombshell' till last min, we want this hole digging deeper before young scallywag gets pushed in!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

Right lads all this talk of exo cheese n shit are we talking that really tasty bluesy tastin tackle that lingers in ya mouth for ages n shit? And if we are what breeder does the best seeds for the exo and don't tell me its fackin clone only !!!!


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

Aww off already, we didn't even unleash sambo on him yet...


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

an its been in dark for a couple of days an it is done! ive finished watering, i like my soil to dry out almost before i harvest an the picture doesnt do itjustice to be honest they look a lot bigger by eye! shitty mac webcam is to blame!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> oh look what i found View attachment 2721103


and que exit......


----------



## 30022533d (Jul 1, 2013)

exo cheese is dank, i find it more chemically an stinky! grows in cluster buds!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right lads all this talk of exo cheese n shit are we talking that really tasty bluesy tastin tackle that lingers in ya mouth for ages n shit? And if we are what breeder does the best seeds for the exo and don't tell me its fackin clone only !!!!


Psychosis and it's clone only, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right lads all this talk of exo cheese n shit are we talking that really tasty bluesy tastin tackle that lingers in ya mouth for ages n shit? And if we are what breeder does the best seeds for the exo and don't tell me its fackin clone only !!!!


greenhouse seeds do a pretty decent exo cheese m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

This fool trying to name drop the Exo yet missed the Psycho clone! lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Psychosis and it's clone only, lol.


Can be shipped to ur door for 40quid a cut, and that's discount lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Bump for the Two Toke Killer!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Can be shipped to ur door for 40quid a cut, and that's discount lol


Have a word.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> an its been in dark for a couple of days an it is done! ive finished watering, i like my soil to dry out almost before i harvest an the picture doesnt do itjustice to be honest they look a lot bigger by eye! shitty mac webcam is to blame!


why would a guy like u that's gettin a key shipped every week from the dam bother his fuckin arse to grow plants like that??


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> oh look what i found View attachment 2721103


nice pots!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Have a word.....


????lost me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ????lost me


40 notes, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 40 notes, lol.


I know!! Sounds steep I know but people pay more, thats why I said discount


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I know!! Sounds steep I know but people pay more, thats why I said discount


Folks I don't know would get stung for £100 easy but if anybody online can show they grow it's mates rates or a swap, standard.


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

sounds expensive wen u got it ...sounds cheap wen u aint got it but wan it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm down the south of ireland here away working, I was in the bookies there a while ago and I noticed a twisted fag end on the floor, only to look at the counter above it and its covered in baccy and bits off weed lol. So they just skin up on the bookies counter top around here then lol. Picked a little bit up on the end of my finger and it smelt like pretty nice stuff too, just as well i got a bag of psychosis in my bag!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

OOOH look what I found... now that's worth posting and knowing your not making urself look daft!!!! sorry but true. these guys know their shit!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Folks I don't know would get stung for £100 easy but if anybody online can show they grow it's mates rates or a swap, standard.


100 quid.....have a word lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

40 butty a cut lmao ahhhh u lot r a bunch a cunts arnt ya lmao Yeh I've thought about the gh exodus but I've heard bad things bout it? Listen when I get my cloner set up I'll happily trade a few cuts if what I got to offer but knowing you lot all yours are far superior to mine lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 100 quid.....have a word lol


And if yer from down south the price goes up the closer to the city you live, lol.



shawnybizzle said:


> Listen when I get my cloner set up I'll happily trade a few cuts if what I got to offer but knowing you lot all yours are far superior to mine lmao


There lies the problem, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 40 butty a cut lmao ahhhh u lot r a bunch a cunts arnt ya lmao Yeh I've thought about the gh exodus but I've heard bad things bout it? Listen when I get my cloner set up I'll happily trade a few cuts if what I got to offer but knowing you lot all yours are far superior to mine lmao


Shawny I grew the ghs exo and its a pretty good yeild and good smoke all round, didn't think it grew much like the real exo tho but a good one to grow anyway. But in fairness you'll probly just get slated on here if u do grow it, you'll always here but it's not the real McCoy so i say wait till u get urself a clone


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> bobby morgan you grass,your fucked..bristol nick...


Jesus, these fuckin welsh! Did all the scots move to Wales or what


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> bobby morgan you grass,your fucked..bristol nick...


Ive gotta ask lol................whats all that about?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive gotta ask lol................whats all that about?


I'm sure Bobby Morgan will find out when Bristol Nick gets hold of him, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Sometimes this thread's fucking randomly awesome, lol.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

you're all fuckin nuts £40+ a cut, wtf?? I don't care what strain it is, it would have to be one of the last clones around of that strain for that price, you should be locked up for robbery pmsl. dj short blueberry, paradise belladonna, white widow, blue cheese, super cheese, white rhino, just some of the strains I grown recently and all clones went for tenner a throw whether it was 4 or 40. chuck your business my way lads, ill make a fucking killing... taking orders from midnight onwards....PMSL...... barneys pineapple chunk, sannies herijuana, jackberry x mad scientist, more ghs ww, white lemon and w rhino to come and it'll be the same for them.... wait a minute, if people are willingly paying that much then i'm the twat whose been robbing meself, especially after the pheno hunting/mum selection I go through to get said clones..... GRRRRR!!!!! LOCK ME UP for robbing myself FFS!!!!


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought the mods were on ere to keep peace not get peeps lynched ffs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive gotta ask lol................whats all that about?


I dunno but I think bobby Morgan's fucked.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes Welsh magic I've done a Barney's farm pineapple chunk one of my fave smokes feckin loved the stuff


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

so come on you welsh mod....wat was that thread jack all about ?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I dunno but I think bobby Morgan's fucked.


he is well fucked now fucked he threatend me. cheeky grassing cunt, wants a war does he?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes Welsh magic I've done a Barney's farm pineapple chunk one of my fave smokes feckin loved the stuff


music to my ears pal, any tips for her? easy to clone? like alot of nutes? etc.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> so come on you welsh mod....wat was that thread jack all about ?


bobby fucking morgan, bristol nick, grassing fuck.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> I thought the mods were on ere to keep peace not get peeps lynched ffs


nah they just pop in every now an again for a bitch n moan, oh n to have a pop at people "trading" when it goes on all over the site, very rare ive seen a yank/canuck get warned for it though in the time ive been here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you're all fuckin nuts £40+ a cut, wtf?? you should be locked up for robbery pmsl. dj short blueberry, paradise belladonna, white widow, blue cheese, super cheese, white rhino, just some of the strains I grown recently and all clones went for tenner a throw whether it was 4 or 40. chuck your business my way lads, ill make a fucking killing... taking orders from midnight onwards....PMSL...... barneys pineapple chunk, sannies herijuana, jackberry x mad scientist, more ghs ww, white lemon and w rhino to come and it'll be the same for them.... wait a minute, if people are willingly paying that much then i'm the twat whose been robbing meself, especially after the pheno hunting/mum selection I go through to get said clones..... GRRRRR!!!!! LOCK ME UP for robbing myself FFS!!!!


I think we should just repeat the name one more time for effect......

*Exodus Psychosis!*


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nah they just pop in every now an again for a bitch n moan, oh n to have a pop at people "trading" when it goes on all over the site, very rare ive seen a yank/canuck get warned for it though in the time ive been here



@welsh you are exempt from above comment btw


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> he is well fucked now fucked he threatend me. cheeky grassing cunt, wants a war does he?


you sound more pissed than me...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> he is well fucked now fucked he threatend me. cheeky grassing cunt, wants a war does he?


where's he from and where's he likely to end up, have a few friends in various establishments who're well equipped and who'll gladly give a snitching cunt the CORRECT treatment.... just a thought, I fucking HATE grasses with a passion.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> bobby fucking morgan, bristol nick, grassing fuck.


Who the fuck are these guys, did I miss something?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> I thought the mods were on ere to keep peace not get peeps lynched ffs


yeah that's fine, but it is a grass we're talking about, would put any one of us away at any given time..... given the opportunity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> he is well fucked now fucked he threatend me. cheeky grassing cunt, wants a war does he?





welshsmoker said:


> bobby fucking morgan, bristol nick, grassing fuck.


Welsh you can't walk in here of all places and drop shit like that without spilling the beans, cmon we're all lads.....


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

oh got it...vry good lmfao welsh nice one


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

the cunt is in bristol nick after coming back from thailland and phoned my mate and threatenend me. grassing fuck. not happy.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> he is well fucked now fucked he threatend me. cheeky grassing cunt, wants a war does he?


I heard bobby Morgan say he was gonna do ya in. Lool


----------



## indikat (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> the cunt is in bristol nick after coming back from thailland and phoned my mate and threatenend me. grassing fuck. not happy.


that sounds bad man, wat did he threaten u with and y is he a grass?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you're all fuckin nuts £40+ a cut, wtf?? I don't care what strain it is, it would have to be one of the last clones around of that strain for that price, you should be locked up for robbery pmsl. dj short blueberry, paradise belladonna, white widow, blue cheese, super cheese, white rhino, just some of the strains I grown recently and all clones went for tenner a throw whether it was 4 or 40. chuck your business my way lads, ill make a fucking killing... taking orders from midnight onwards....PMSL...... barneys pineapple chunk, sannies herijuana, jackberry x mad scientist, more ghs ww, white lemon and w rhino to come and it'll be the same for them.... wait a minute, if people are willingly paying that much then i'm the twat whose been robbing meself, especially after the pheno hunting/mum selection I go through to get said clones..... GRRRRR!!!!! LOCK ME UP for robbing myself FFS!!!!


u got mail m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> music to my ears pal, any tips for her? easy to clone? like alot of nutes? etc.


Never done cloning so couldn't tell ya but in veg I struggled with her she liked the cal mag but light nutes if I van remember right . In flower it just transformed took off something else and I topped it just go easy with the nutes and all should be good mate


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I heard bobby Morgan say he was gonna do ya in. Lool


thats what im pissed about...lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> thats what im pissed about...lol


Ha ha I was jus messin pal I don't kno who the fuck bobby Morgan is lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2013)

anyone got anything they can load the fairy up with and send my way? cant get anything but quick dried uncured harsh tasting shite just now as my usual 2 guys are dry just now and got another 3 weeks till harvest, willing to swap, pay or give smoke report, anyone feeling generous and wanna help a guy out in a time of need lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @welsh you are exempt from above comment btw


Actually, wait a second............when the fuck did we get a mod in here ??? lmao


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Actually, wait a second............when the fuck did we get a mod in here ??? lmao


im only undercover, we aint allowed in here. lol...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> im only undercover, we aint allowed in here. lol...


lol. ive found a news article about what ur on bout, you ok if i post it for the other lads or would you prefer not to have it on public display?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

we fucked this twat off ages ago, spose to be a mod but was begging for kgs lmao then threatend to ban someone for saying paki, fuck off back to ya mod hole or wherever u come from.

you numptys have some seriously short memorys.......


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

crack on mate, and new user (fuck off you dick and grow up.)


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

good job i dont take umbridge to twats..


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

you was begging for kgs and threatened to ban someone for saying paki, simple fact.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/former-south-wales-cid-chief-1930856


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/former-south-wales-cid-chief-1930856


stretches ,old man another fucker stitched up by mister fucking morgan.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

never threatened to ban anyone son.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

bullshit son.........

your about as welcome in here as fucking herpes.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we fucked this twat off ages ago, spose to be a mod but was begging for kgs lmao then threatend to ban someone for saying paki, fuck off back to ya mod hole or wherever u come from.
> 
> you numptys have some seriously short memorys.......


Lol mod hole.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we fucked this twat off ages ago, spose to be a mod but was begging for kgs lmao then threatend to ban someone for saying paki, fuck off back to ya mod hole or wherever u come from.
> 
> you numptys have some seriously short memorys.......


 dont call me a twat mate, you fucking piece of shit. enjoy


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bullshit son.........
> 
> your about as welcome in here as fucking herpes.


suck my cock dickhead...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> stretches ,old man another fucker stitched up by mister fucking morgan.


very rarely anywhere near the truth if its printed in a paper mate

im guessing this morgan twat is a big face in that area then when he aint banging ladyboys in thailand?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bullshit son.........
> 
> your about as welcome in here as fucking herpes.


you related to bobby morgan then mate, sounds like you fuck wit.


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

Definitely remember him asking to buy in here, cos I reported it as "mod trying to purchase weed in a public forum" lol
Of course fuck all was done

guess I'm a grass too  but that kind of stupidity deserves it


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> very rarely anywhere near the truth if its printed in a paper mate
> 
> im guessing this morgan twat is a big face in that area then when he aint banging ladyboys in thailand?


still getting paid by the police on that chips shit while he was there, came beck cause he got cancer the dick.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

threatened to ban someone for saying paki too cause after he did, everyone posted up well hes paki she blackcunt etc etc


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you was begging for kgs and threatened to ban someone for saying paki, simple fact.


dont need to beg, thought you were a girl any way?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

zVice said:


> Definitely remember him asking to buy in here, cos I reported it as "mod trying to purchase weed in a public forum" lol
> Of course fuck all was done
> 
> guess I'm a grass too  but that kind of stupidity deserves it


bit of a cunt that son in it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

I remember the Kgs thing and the Paki comment might have even been me, I live in Bradford fucking sue me.


----------



## zVice (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, you're right, most mods are though so you're not alone



welshsmoker said:


> bit of a cunt that son in it?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember the Kgs thing and the Paki comment might have even been me, I live in Bradford fucking sue me.


i was in canal road when it kicked off, fucking hell...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> i was in canal road when it kicked off, fucking hell...


Exactly, fucking Pakis......


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

fuck me lads, better than facebook tonight on here, wtf?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> threatened to ban someone for saying paki too cause after he did, everyone posted up well hes paki she blackcunt etc etc


no racism here please mate.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly, fucking Pakis......


they were fighting the somalis or something, the bmw garage was great though...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

fuck off ban me i couldnt give a flying fuck u paki cunt........ 

tell rolly hes a cocksucker, and sunni that i eat cats for breakfast before you do tho please.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fuck me lads, better than facebook tonight on here, wtf?


girls always liven it up... miss new user.. x


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ban me i couldnt give a flying fuck u paki cunt........
> 
> tell rolly hes a cocksucker, and sunni that i eat cats for breakfast before you do tho please.


touchy cunt you aint you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ban me i couldnt give a flying fuck u paki cunt........
> 
> tell rolly hes a cocksucker, and sunni that i eat cats for breakfast before you do tho please.


Lol, wtf?

Jump in with both feet eh lad!


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ban me i couldnt give a flying fuck u paki cunt........
> 
> tell rolly hes a cocksucker, and sunni that i eat cats for breakfast before you do tho please.


kevin.........?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> kevin.........?


We don't mention that name round here Welsh and you well know it, lol.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We don't mention that name round here Welsh and you well know it, lol.


sorry mate.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, wtf?
> 
> Jump in with both feet eh lad!


i aint even started drinking yet yman im just warming up, but if hes calls me a girl again then im gonna get real mad not a girl oh nooooo


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint even started drinking yet yman im just warming up, but if hes calls me a girl again then im gonna get real mad not a girl oh nooooo


sorry love, x


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

its baby to you, but please dont keep adding the kisses id rather eat dogshit than kiss a paki


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint even started drinking yet yman im just warming up, but if hes calls me a girl again then im gonna get real mad not a girl oh nooooo


I don't even know if I should take that seriously or not, lol.

This thread can go either way at any moment!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't even know if I should take that seriously or not, lol.
> 
> This thread can go either way at any point!


lol im almost done i carnt be arsed but wasnt joking on the drinking, i just drove down to london thought a half bottle on the m25 wouldnt have been very the best idea lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

its hanging by a thread me thinks!!!! pardon the pun hee hee


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its baby to you, but please dont keep adding the kisses id rather eat dogshit than kiss a paki


each to thier own, you must be greened skinned if im a paki, you colour blind nut. fuck me you stalking me or something, no pics of me on the net.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol im almost done i carnt be arsed but wasnt joking on the drinking, i just drove down to london thought a half bottle on the m25 wouldnt have been very the best idea lol


cockney cunt then are you?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol im almost done i carnt be arsed but wasnt joking on the drinking, i just drove down to london thought a half bottle on the m25 wouldnt have been very the best idea lol


So your back in the motherland already then lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah didnt take long sae, loads of the road that use to be limited to fifty mile a hour isnt anymore, just over a hour was here, still a shithole i see nowts changed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> cockney cunt then are you?


a fat cunt, a plain ol cunt, a useless cunt and yes a cockney cunt lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

why cant i mod this cunt.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> why cant i mod this cunt.


Ya ban hammer run outta juice mate?

Already reported some of its posts on other threads, seems to be spamming in most threads in tn the first few pages of results


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

nuffing like abit of spam to ruin ones fun, fuck off will ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between reporting posts. Please try again in 35 seconds.

What it should say is " The UK growers thread requires that you hurry the fuck up in sorting out these spamming posts. Please delete next spam post in 35 seconds" 

lmao


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well jus as something to compare it to when i was running 1x600HPS, 2x400HPS, 1x250HPS and a few fans that cost me about £200 a quarter.
> 
> N £800 a quarter is only bout a tenner a day'ish


£225 a month on a fixed rate 


moved house and its around £8.50 a fuckin day on a card meter , thats a fuckin day ................... 6x600 , not counting fans etc which run from the other house ( its 2 houses into 1 do 2 meters )


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah, you're right, most mods are though so you're not alone


dont like the mods here do you son?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> £225 a month on a fixed rate
> 
> 
> moved house and its around £8.50 a fuckin day on a card meter , thats a fuckin day ................... 6x600 , not counting fans etc which run from the other house ( its 2 houses into 1 do 2 meters )


well my setup i listed cost me £2.50 a day on a key meter


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

do summin about that clown posting that crap all the time and we might just warm to them a bit... only a bit mind you!!!!


welshsmoker said:


> dont like the mods here do you son?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

why carnt you delete this spammer welshS? is it the same reason im still here lol and all you could do was pm rolly or other mods who prob asleep seeing as u obviously have no powers to even delete posts let alone ban people.

strange tho, this spammer is nowhere but the uk thread?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> why carnt you delete this spammer welshS? is it the same reason im still here lol and all you could do was pm rolly or other mods who prob asleep seeing as u obviously have no powers to even delete posts let alone ban people.
> 
> strange tho, this spammer is nowhere but the uk thread?


nah hes been in more than a few threads mate, seems to be using 2 or 3 different accounts, we just seem to be the only thread that has had more than 1 post from em tho


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

not my forum mate, im fucked in this section . sorry


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> not my forum mate, im fucked in this section . sorry


fair enough man, dont wana say it too loud but seems hes fucked off now.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> have you ever been to amsterdam? have you ever smoked the super lemon from there? if not! Dont get involved cos nothing beats it! its 10/10 end of! nobody can grow better than this on here! its not actually possible! you might be able to get close but thats all!



just found this ,,,,,, its poetry 


this is by far the dumbest shit i have read online for a time , thank you , its not often someone displays such crass stupidity to all , i thank you from the bottom of my heart 
i thought id mention , these pictures as im sure you well know were taken by my good self on our last trip to the dam , that time was to visit the cannabis cup 



we all bow down to your superior knowledge of weed and its qualitys , me i know fuck all


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

that twat was coming out with all sorts of shit the other day mogs, first post was ''will someone meet me and sell me ten oz and i aint paying nomore than 1750'' lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> just found this ,,,,,, its poetry


You should see his plant Mogg's, lovely mate....


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that twat was coming out with all sorts of shit the other day mogs, first post was ''will someone meet me and sell me ten oz and i aint paying nomore than 1750'' lmao



its quality through and through lol , the lads wonderful , i want him to post more , i loved the peak under the tent flap at those plants also , the professionalism knows no bounds 



oh and i bunged 10 at a friend today for 1200 , im not greedy and i dont intend to ever get rich , he sorted me out with the 15 for the og18 and the bubba kush so i was a happy camper and thought sod it lets make a gift of it as i wanted it gone


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> just found this ,,,,,, its poetry
> 
> 
> this is by far the dumbest shit i have read online for a time , thank you , its not often someone displays such crass stupidity to all , i thank you from the bottom of my heart
> ...


and my wife and I were there at the same time also. this is what I smoked on the last day, different strains from different coffee shops and I smoked it ALL in less than 9hrs!!  then there's the sights....  and of course the munchies.....  july 12th-16th... im back there again only with 2 days in the hague before going on to the dam itself, (Liedsplein district) for the final 3 days....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

bloody el mate one twentys i aint heard of them prices for 6-7years,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that twat was coming out with all sorts of shit the other day mogs, first post was ''will someone meet me and sell me ten oz and i aint paying nomore than 1750'' lmao


An you forgot the" i sell 10oz a day an get 10k a week delivered from the dam" tripe lmao


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> just found this ,,,,,, its poetry
> 
> 
> this is by far the dumbest shit i have read online for a time , thank you , its not often someone displays such crass stupidity to all , i thank you from the bottom of my heart
> ...


pic 2... was this the day they wouldn't let people into the greenhouse coffeeshop unless they had a cannabis cup pass??


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

i was last in the dam when it was still guilders lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bloody el mate one twentys i aint heard of them prices for 6-7years,


And he's sat on weed half the time!? lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bloody el mate one twentys i aint heard of them prices for 6-7years,


closer to 10 down my way


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An you forgot the" i sell 10oz a day an get 10k a week delivered from the dam" tripe lmao


oh yeah the triple vac packed kilos straight off the lorry from the dam lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

Too many MAOAM chewy sweets, head fizzy......


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

105 here and only double packed....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2013)

On a seperate note has anyone heard from Dura??? Dunno if he disappeared for a bit or got sent down for a bit at his sentencing


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

170 here, in 1 Ziploc bag. take it or leave it!!! (if I were to sell any that is of course, which I don't, I keep it all, all for my own personal use as medication, honestly I do!!!!)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> 105 here and only double packed....


Aye but you get what you pay for, split link weed isn't even that......


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

cakes you say ?


the mrs pops into a shop , a sex shop , bored mogs goes outside for a crafty ak47 ( as you do ) when in pops a couple of schoolgirls still in uniform , with a little assistance from the shop attendence they brought themseleves a set of love balls each , turned out they had read 50 shades and wanted them , i was outside stood on my fuckin tongue , when i were a lad so much as a sniff of a bra strap and im wanking for the next 3 months where on the continent there banging plastic up the brown eye , go figure 

oh and a friend of ours managed to buy about 14 gram of mostly hash at 10 at night knowing hes flying out at 6 summit , he managed to get through it , fuck knows how


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 1, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye but you get what you pay for, split link weed isn't even that......


the commercial was only £100, but right royally fucked you up...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

moggggys said:


> cakes you say ?
> View attachment 2721450
> 
> the mrs pops into a shop , a sex shop , bored mogs goes outside for a crafty ak47 ( as you do ) when in pops a couple of schoolgirls still in uniform , with a little assistance from the shop attendence they brought themseleves a set of love balls each , turned out they had read 50 shades and wanted them , i was outside stood on my fuckin tongue , when i were a lad so much as a sniff of a bra strap and im wanking for the next 3 months where on the continent there banging plastic up the brown eye , go figure
> ...


haha innit, we were browsing in a shop, same type, for ten minutes before I realised there was a 42" on the wall beaming out a full on porno, right behind the cashier's fucking head... bit awkward queuing for her new toy there then!!!! (your spot on only I went outside for a juicy fruit)... that's the only thing I brought back with me, the 3 pieces of hash. I couldn't have smoked that too so fair play to your m8, that's a good effort lol. im not flying back til half nine in the evening, so I got all day to get mullered... ps. those cakes are summin else man aint they?.. mmmmm


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bloody el mate one twentys i aint heard of them prices for 6-7years,


helping him out and being honest its not the best stuff , hes will bang 40s on it to out it and im happy either way 



Saerimmner said:


> An you forgot the" i sell 10oz a day an get 10k a week delivered from the dam" tripe lmao


ahhhhh that explains the 300 quid set up he showed , the mans all about the money 



DrOfWelshMagic said:


> pic 2... was this the day they wouldn't let people into the greenhouse coffeeshop unless they had a cannabis cup pass??



yeah the dirty cunts , said there was judges inside judging , more like they didnt want arsejan to be seen slipping a grand or a length to certain people to secure this years sativa/indica/hydro cup



The Yorkshireman said:


> And he's sat on weed half the time!? lol.



yep , turns out he still has some lol , no rush ,its a part time thing for him so i dont mind , its a tickle on the side


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> haha innit, we were browsing in a shop for ten minutes before I realised there was a 42" on the wall beaming out a full on porno, right behind the cashier's fucking head... bit awkward queuing for her new toy there then!!!! (your spot on only I went outside for a juicy fruit)... those cakes are summin else man.. mmmmm


yep , not a fan of cream but dont taste so bad on a space cake cookie , we eat a tub each this way , no idea if they work as i was already tripping on orange bud ( i think , wasnt great , had unknown hash after and pictures and life became a blur )


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 1, 2013)

aye mogs, the fekkers wouldn't let me n the mrs in either so fk em, we went to as many of the others as we could to compensate lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 1, 2013)

View attachment 2721499View attachment 2721501View attachment 2721502

the woods grow is coming along , some are in flower 

View attachment 2721503View attachment 2721504View attachment 2721505View attachment 2721506

back gardens doing well also


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 1, 2013)

well im down in the ghetto aka dagenham for four days and no a BIG no im not from here i was born and brought up in more shittier parts but real east london at least, left the mother in law to water the plants and look after the clones, the plants i have no worrys about she can grow better infact far better than me lol sad to say but true all the same lol the clones tho shes never cloned or looked after clones either me or her son has just given her clones to grow.

im abit worried bout the clones weather she lets em get too dry or waters them too much? she was giving strict instruction how to look after them mind but you no these old girls who know plenty about one fing i.e the growing but she dont no shit bout cloning n im panicking cause many are either sold,owed or promised to others, i did take some precautions when i left tho i took a extra twelve clones just as i leftt noing they dont need looking at pretty much till im back, but taking that extra twelve ment killing there mothers so am fucking praying all is good when i get home or i will have alot of pissed people who had expecting them.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

30022533d said:


> i wouldnt go near the lace you been watching too much youtube! any1 meet me with a gram of anything an i will cos i know it would shiton anything an thats not being mean or anything its justt the truth


wind yer neck in before sombdy proves you wrong, an takes ur stuff aff ya...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> Jesus....?


ffs i know wats to come now....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> I thought the mods were on ere to keep peace not get peeps lynched ffs


the mods come on here, sambo scares em away


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> bobby fucking morgan, bristol nick, grassing fuck.


wtf is all this about?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 1, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> thats what im pissed about...lol


pay for a night i a hotel when he gets out, ill happily dismantel him for a price, ur payin for the equipment shoevel, car and alot of plastic wrap...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> On a seperate note has anyone heard from Dura??? Dunno if he disappeared for a bit or got sent down for a bit at his sentencing


hhmm no doubt hes goin on holiday for that incident, i know this wasnt what happened, but if you "chaze polis around with a meat cleaver" thats what he was sayin the filth comin up with good stories. ur goin away for a bit on that...

ffs spamming, i need to get on this replying to everyone in 1 post, anyone wanna tell me how to do it, havnt smoked in nearly a week, so i should be able to do it an no jus ignor the instructions like last time cuz i thot u were speakin in another language baked off my ass


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

what a shame, fuckin filthy bastards, if they done this to my dog, id get an m4 off the road and storm that police department.
[video=youtube;Jbxvf58e7Us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbxvf58e7Us[/video]


the right to record public officials, yet he gets arrested for recording them lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

And you never even stopped in to say hello to the boys at the BB stand?



moggggys said:


> just found this ,,,,,, its poetry
> 
> 
> this is by far the dumbest shit i have read online for a time , thank you , its not often someone displays such crass stupidity to all , i thank you from the bottom of my heart
> ...





DrOfWelshMagic said:


> and my wife and I were there at the same time also. this is what I smoked on the last day, different strains from different coffee shops and I smoked it ALL in less than 9hrs!! View attachment 2721427 then there's the sights.... View attachment 2721431View attachment 2721432View attachment 2721434View attachment 2721429View attachment 2721438 and of course the munchies..... View attachment 2721430View attachment 2721435View attachment 2721428View attachment 2721433 july 12th-16th... im back there again only with 2 days in the hague before going on to the dam itself, (Liedsplein district) for the final 3 days....





newuserlol said:


> i was last in the dam when it was still guilders lolol





moggggys said:


> helping him out and being honest its not the best stuff , hes will bang 40s on it to out it and im happy either way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not exactly sure how the GHS win everything, but I have a feeling and from what I have experienced with, HTimes you spend XXX amount on their booth, then you spend XXX on entering your strains, then you spend XXX on entering other things (new grinders, pipes, whatever funky invention you come up with) Then you spend XXX on providing music acts for HT (basically HTimes seem to pay for the venues and provide the booths) The participating companies seem to sponsor the parties and acts. This gives these companies voting rights by all accounts. Everytime you spend money with HT, they give you passes, and if they are judges passes, that means VOTES = slightly scewed results.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember the Kgs thing and the Paki comment might have even been me, I live in Bradford fucking sue me.


i think it was TTT that said it. he didnt even say it in a racist way


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what a shame, fuckin filthy bastards, if they done this to my dog, id get an m4 off the road and storm that police department.
> [video=youtube;Jbxvf58e7Us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbxvf58e7Us[/video]
> 
> 
> the right to record public officials, yet he gets arrested for recording them lmao


wat a fukin tradgedy for the dog, Who the fuk would wind armed polixe up with a rotweiler and an iphone...these armed thugs are noted for their brutality..they arnt the good guys who will be shamed by u photoing them, they jus got a licence to detain injure and kill...dog was fukin cool lookin after its fuk wit owner and the cunts couldn't even do the decent thing and double tap him....cunts


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning lads,

Something intersting for ya's to have a rant about lol................ http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/02/channel-4-ramadan_n_3531986.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe something for you outdoor growers?....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat a fukin tradgedy for the dog, Who the fuk would wind armed polixe up with a rotweiler and an iphone...these armed thugs are noted for their brutality..they arnt the good guys who will be shamed by u photoing them, they jus got a licence to detain injure and kill...dog was fukin cool lookin after its fuk wit owner and the cunts couldn't even do the decent thing and double tap him....cunts


yeah bastards, it is the owners fault, if that was me i wouldt have the window down like that, iv seen a couple vids like that, infact theres one where a state trooper shoots a dog because the owner wont let him on his property, so the dog is pissin around outside the gates, the trooper shoots it the man runs out jumps over the gate and gets arrested, ill try find the vid for ya

and yaman, bastard could av went in for the headshot no doubt it sat their dyin for who know how long


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> Something intersting for ya's to have a rant about lol................ http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/02/channel-4-ramadan_n_3531986.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


thats some bullshit all up in haw


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

was fun times last night, i did give in abit early but that spammer was doing me nut in, suprised i can post thought the mod would have pmd rolla etc by now and i would have been banned.

only way to get rid of a account is to get banned im been wanting a new username for a while ffs whats a man gotta do to get a ban round here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

You had much of a chance to have a wander round an see how things have changed in ya old stomping grounds yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You had much of a chance to have a wander round an see how things have changed in ya old stomping grounds yet?


not alots changed sae, i see that new leisure center next to morrisons, thats fucking dagenham but i see its been called becontree leisure center lmao no one want to put this towns name on there building lol

drove up the heathway last night to pop down asda, fuck alls changed on the heathway, its stratford,canning town that i really wana go see this is just where me mum has lived for near ten years, i lived east ham,canning town,plaistow mostly.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not alots changed sae, i see that new leisure center next to morrisons, thats fucking dagenham but i see its been called becontree leisure center lmao no one want to put this towns name on there building lol
> 
> drove up the heathway last night to pop down asda, fuck alls changed on the heathway, its stratford,canning town that i really wana go see this is just where me mum has lived for near ten years, i lived east ham,canning town,plaistow mostly.


lol i used to do the door at the Lord Denham on the heathway, an years n years ago i got knifed at the Bull in `nam on Rainham road( on the roundabout with the petrol station)when i was covering there from another pub lol

As you say though the real shock for you will be when you get up further to london (cannng town etc), everything seems to have changed lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

dunno bout call to prayer but the fukin church bells were we used to live drove me mental...and on a sunday morn ffs how antisocial....and for so long...and no one goes, wen I was on hols I heard the muslim thing and I quite fit wiv tha general ambience...but it was faint and very far away and I couldn't get a drink cos it was Ramadan wen they don't eat in the day and then stuff food all nite ...they actually time it wen they can eat to tha minute I seen it many times, and who givs a fuk wat broadcasters think say or broadcast, ther becoming irrelevant...sheep news etc....so England live in tha country...church noise, live in tha city...Ramadan songs, all bs in my life


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You had much of a chance to have a wander round an see how things have changed in ya old stomping grounds yet?


sae I didn't hear from u man I was gonna send u summin, so pls pm me if u would like it, ta


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> sae I didn't hear from u man I was gonna send u summin, so pls pm me if u would like it, ta


 he said re route it through my letterbox

lookin on the road, found uk cheese tenner a g, well 11 quid inc posty, but thats no bad at all, considerin every other uk vendor cunt is makin it 17-20 quid a fuckin gramm, serious the uk vendors on there must be up my way the prices they charge oppose to the prices u guys talk about for oz i mean 270+ for anything worth a shmoke an a pancake


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> sae I didn't hear from u man I was gonna send u summin, so pls pm me if u would like it, ta


heya, did see that you posted you messaged me but never had anything come thru to my inbox mate, will give ya a shout when i get paid n we will sort summat


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> heya, did see that you posted you messaged me but never had anything come thru to my inbox mate, will give ya a shout when i get paid n we will sort summat


ffs sake sae the mans offering you a free sample of hash, and seriously good hash indi just asked you write a smoke report, you just gotta pm him and sort address's out etc you not with it this morning lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bloody el mate one twentys i aint heard of them prices for 6-7years,


it hasnt long gone up from £170-£180 around here but i dont remember paying £120 ever lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> it hasnt long gone up from £170-£180 around here but i dont remember paying £120 ever lol


yeah use to be twenty a real 3.5g eighth, 35 for a Q, 65 a half and one twenty a oz, 3000/3500 for a key/box back in the old days lol well bout 6-7yrs ago in london, actually thinking bout it now was prob even longer ago 8-9yrs,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah use to be twenty a real 3.5g eighth, 35 for a Q, 65 a half and one twenty a oz, 3000/3500 for a key/box back in the old days lol well bout 6-7yrs ago in london, actually thinking bout it now was prob even longer ago 8-9yrs,


25 sack here is 1.4, started off 3.5 an was called a half q all the way down to 2.0 ffs


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah use to be twenty a real 3.5g eighth, 35 for a Q, 65 a half and one twenty a oz, 3000/3500 for a key/box back in the old days lol well bout 6-7yrs ago in london, actually thinking bout it now was prob even longer ago 8-9yrs,


i was getting 3g for £20-£25 13 years ago. i got my first oz of green about 10 years ago and that was £170 but it didnt go up too much over the last 10 years. its upto £220 now


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ffs sake sae the mans offering you a free sample of hash, and seriously good hash indi just asked you write a smoke report, you just gotta pm him and sort address's out etc you not with it this morning lol


lol nah im awake mate but you know me, feel guilty receiving something if i cant pay for it or return the favour y'know an at the minute im in a position to do neither


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah use to be twenty a real 3.5g eighth, 35 for a Q, 65 a half and one twenty a oz, 3000/3500 for a key/box back in the old days lol well bout 6-7yrs ago in london, actually thinking bout it now was prob even longer ago 8-9yrs,


I remember those days, being able to force dealers down to £100's on bulk because there wasnt as much interest as nowadays in the stuff and they didnt wanna sit on it iin case it dried out too much and MOST bags of weed were of a lot higher quality than the commercial shit you get nowadays, very rare to get a bad bag back in the day, nowadays its ver rare to get a good bag lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nah im awake mate but you know me, feel guilty receiving something if i cant pay for it or return the favour y'know an at the minute im in a position to do neither


im the same as you mate. i hate taking stuff for fuck all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im the same as you mate. i hate taking stuff for fuck all.


I wouldnt mind if i could send him a snip of summat/taster of me own etc but having absolutely nothing to offer in return has always just rubbed me up the wrong way y'know


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nah im awake mate but you know me, feel guilty receiving something if i cant pay for it or return the favour y'know an at the minute im in a position to do neither


dont be silly sae, indi is offering you a taste it aint about being able to return anything its about you being a respected member of the thread and him wanting your opinion on the sample.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

you are the same mrt, anytime i sent you anything you wouldnt just accept it and always insist on giving sumfin back even when it so badly dried n chopped so early it was barley smokable lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

My Pakis do 1.5g shots for £15, 2 for £25.

I rarely buy from anybody else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nah im awake mate but you know me, feel guilty receiving something if i cant pay for it or return the favour y'know an at the minute im in a position to do neither





Saerimmner said:


> I wouldnt mind if i could send him a snip of summat/taster of me own etc but having absolutely nothing to offer in return has always just rubbed me up the wrong way y'know


Don't be fucking daft lad, if stuff's offered fill yer boots.
Nobody gives anything away if they can't afford to lose it and we don't stand on ceremony round here mate as you know.

Shit I must have around £400 worth of beans in the fridge that were gifts, what goes around comes around.


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah thanks newuserlol (what is wrong wiv that name..) sae it was actually me askin for a favour, its common in business to give samples, its not a gift because I askd u to critique it, its a way of me gauging wat my gear is like from peeps I consider knowledgeable, information is valuble these days as I know from my trading research.....so who wants a fukin g o charas, I aint got much but its a good hits worth


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah thanks newuserlol (what is wrong wiv that name..) sae it was actually me askin for a favour, its common in business to give samples, its not a gift because I askd u to critique it, its a way of me gauging wat my gear is like from peeps I consider knowledgeable, information is valuble these days as I know from my trading research.....so who wants a fukin g o charas, I aint got much but its a good hits worth


Yeah i know it was offered freely but very hard to ignore ya upbringing sometimes y'know lol

Gotta pop into town( didnt realise the time n im running late) so will PM ya when i get bk coz i gotta fly out the door lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah thanks newuserlol (what is wrong wiv that name..) sae it was actually me askin for a favour, its common in business to give samples, its not a gift because I askd u to critique it, its a way of me gauging wat my gear is like from peeps I consider knowledgeable, information is valuble these days as I know from my trading research.....so who wants a fukin g o charas, I aint got much but its a good hits worth


you know im weedless, not knowledgeable but can give you a strate up answer, thats is if wer still not enemies, u put cyanide in it for me u cunt


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;-12sKXZ7W8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-12sKXZ7W8c[/video]

fucking mind blowing, cant watch anythin bu documentaries now adays


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you know im weedless, not knowledgeable but can give you a strate up answer, thats is if wer still not enemies, u put cyanide in it for me u cunt


u no m8 u need to finess your business style, I am on tha cusp o considering u but I have some reservations about your actual age an I am not dealing with minors, so wat year was u born lmfao pm me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i know it was offered freely but very hard to ignore ya upbringing sometimes y'know lol


Shut up dickhead, we're talking drugs not helping old ladies across the road!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> u no m8 u need to finess your business style, I am on tha cusp o considering u but I have some reservations about your actual age an I am not dealing with minors, so wat year was u born lmfao pm me


omfg, get a pic of my id lmao

finess your business style

did u spell summit wrong, or what, no idea what that means


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

ok ok u ansered correctly so u r indeed an adult, kode...u got a pm


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I wouldnt mind if i could send him a snip of summat/taster of me own etc but having absolutely nothing to offer in return has always just rubbed me up the wrong way y'know


i know what you mean mate. i cant explain it but i dont mind giving anything away but i hate taking anything that i cant give something back for. my mates think im strange lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> You got a pm


so do you.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i know what you mean mate. i cant explain it but i dont mind giving anything away but i hate taking anything that i cant give something back for. my mates think im strange lmao


guess ud be fucked winnin the lottery haha


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you are the same mrt, anytime i sent you anything you wouldnt just accept it and always insist on giving sumfin back even when it so badly dried n chopped so early it was barley smokable lol


i am laughing like fuck at this mate. it had to be the worst stuff ive ever grown that got sent to you. i am thw same mate. i cant go to the shops and not pay for anything either. ive told them in tesco that they didnt charge me for fags and given £10 back that was given as too much change lol. i feel all sweaty inside, its sort of like my ocd when the mrs puts stuff back in the wrong places all the time if that makes any sence?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> guess ud be fucked winnin the lottery haha


id be ok with that aslong as i payed for the ticket, id be fucked if i borrowed the money for it tho lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> id be ok with that aslong as i payed for the ticket, id be fucked if i borrowed the money for it tho lmao


lmao, ur a rare find then


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i am laughing like fuck at this mate. it had to be the worst stuff ive ever grown that got sent to you. i am thw same mate. i cant go to the shops and not pay for anything either. ive told them in tesco that they didnt charge me for fags and given £10 back that was given as too much change lol. i feel all sweaty inside, its sort of like my ocd when the mrs puts stuff back in the wrong places all the time if that makes any sence?



we all got our strange habits etc, i got a ocd at me flat when i leave i will go back and check the cooker and taps are all off, but ill fucking do it 3times at least like a nutcase lol then when i finally get out the door and lock it i will go back to the a few times n check, its nuts mate an if im stoned ill do it even more lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon fukkers how are we all today?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

did u read in the paper mrt bout that guy who was standing in a que and the bloke infront dropped twenty quid, so he picked it up an gave it back the bloke whos money it was then invited this man to have a drink with him, another friend of the man whos money it was arrived an they beat the fuck out of the man who gave the money back, beat him half to death then gouged his eye out with the end of a bar stool.......

that happend where you are mrt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we all got our strange habits etc, i got a ocd at me flat when i leave i will go back and check the cooker and taps are all off, but ill fucking do it 3times at least like a nutcase lol then when i finally get out the door and lock it i will go back to the a few times n check, its nuts mate an if im stoned ill do it even more lmao


I'm exactly the same, go back in the house 3-4 times to check I've shut the kitchen window before locking the door.

Issues mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u read in the paper mrt bout that guy who was standing in a que and the bloke infront dropped twenty quid, so he picked it up an gave it back the bloke whos money it was then invited this man to have a drink with him, another friend of the man whos money it was arrived an they beat the fuck out of the man who gave the money back, beat him half to death then gouged his eye out with the end of a bar stool.......
> 
> that happend where you are mrt.


See that's what you get for being a good Samaritan, silly sod should have stuck it in his back bin sharpish like everybody else. lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u read in the paper mrt bout that guy who was standing in a que and the bloke infront dropped twenty quid, so he picked it up an gave it back the bloke whos money it was then invited this man to have a drink with him, another friend of the man whos money it was arrived an they beat the fuck out of the man who gave the money back, beat him half to death then gouged his eye out with the end of a bar stool.......
> 
> that happend where you are mrt.


u got a vid sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> u got a vid sambo?


no mate was in the paper, the blokes who done it got twelve years, plus i dont want to put up link etc because its where mrt is.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u read in the paper mrt bout that guy who was standing in a que and the bloke infront dropped twenty quid, so he picked it up an gave it back the bloke whos money it was then invited this man to have a drink with him, another friend of the man whos money it was arrived an they beat the fuck out of the man who gave the money back, beat him half to death then gouged his eye out with the end of a bar stool.......
> 
> that happend where you are mrt.


i found a 20 in my landing, am i fuck gonna go door to door to see who dropped it, no doubt they all woulda dropped a 20 if i did.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

so was that desperate for a smoke last night i decided to cut a little bud off my Blue lemon thai 3 weeks early i dried it overnight on my heater at low setting, woke up and tried it today and i must say it tasted like shit but i am feeling pretty stoned so im not complaining, this dry spell round here is killing me i need some decent smoke soon.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

3wk old bud or 3wk from finish? either way thats a desperate move gboy lol flash dried weed is a waste mate as you no it taste like shit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 3wk old bud or 3wk from finish? either way thats a desperate move gboy lol flash dried weed is a waste mate as you no it taste like shit lol


3 weeks from finish mate its been flowering for 6 weeks already, i knw it was a desperate measure but i needed a smoke and apart from chinky bud its all dry over my way mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so was that desperate for a smoke last night i decided to cut a little bud off my Blue lemon thai 3 weeks early i dried it overnight on my heater at low setting, woke up and tried it today and i must say it tasted like shit but i am feeling pretty stoned so im not complaining, this dry spell round here is killing me i need some decent smoke soon.


I've been smoking oven dried scrump for nearly 2 weeks mate, I'm fucked if I'm paying for weed when I've got trees of dank at home.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so was that desperate for a smoke last night i decided to cut a little bud off my Blue lemon thai 3 weeks early i dried it overnight on my heater at low setting, woke up and tried it today and i must say it tasted like shit but i am feeling pretty stoned so im not complaining, this dry spell round here is killing me i need some decent smoke soon.


ok im gonna get laughed at, but microwaved weed is better than radiator weed tbh, the taste is still kinda there moreso than radiator or reflector dried weed, 2 rounds of 15 seconds should do it, but u gotta let it cool after first round an it will be soggy so let it dry takes 5 mins then put it in again, if its not dry leave it or ull cook it too much, dunno the specs of my microwave so ull have to test and try ursel, or e patient till chop


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

i aint done it for a long time now, ruins the taste. just buy a bottle of vods lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

but microwaved weed is better than radiator weed tbh,

that cracked me up kode lolol​


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indi, explain how u make ur charas, surley u dont hand rub it do ya? iv made my own hand rubbed charas takes an hour to make a joints worth bearly


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

fuck i do like being back in me mums house, im thirty one but nuffin like having ya mum look after ya lol just sent her out to get me a kfc lol im starving.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> but microwaved weed is better than radiator weed tbh,
> 
> that cracked me up kode lolol​


ur all experts in ur quality, me? im a pro in the shit of the uk, soapbar? i can get u the shittest of the shit, but i wouldnt even smoke some of that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i do like being back in me mums house, im thirty one but nuffin like having ya mum look after ya lol just sent her out to get me a kfc lol im starving.


ffs, id have to beat mine just to get her off the sofa, jump out the window jus to get her attention off the telly


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ffs, id have to beat mine just to get her off the sofa, jump out the window jus to get her attention off the telly


no mate i got it kushdy, im like mum get me a drink, mum gis fag, mum gis lift to the shops, yes boy no worries lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate i got it kushdy, im like mum get me a drink, mum gis fag, mum gis lift to the shops, yes boy no worries lmao


if i asked my mum to get me a drink id get the sky remote thrown at me, then the cheek to ask for it back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

moving house on Friday, im not fucking looking 4ward to taking down my whole setup and transporting it along with 5 plants over 30 miles to my new address but it needs to be done, and on the Mum note its my mum thats helping me move my equipment and shit lol she will do most shit i ask her to except babysit my bloody kids haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> moving house on Friday, im not fucking looking 4ward to taking down my whole setup and transporting it along with 5 plants over 30 miles to my new address but it needs to be done, and on the Mum note its my mum thats helping me move my equipment and shit lol she will do most shit i ask her to except babysit my bloody kids haha


Try a whole grow in a civic estate, tent, gear, plants, the job lot all in 1 load.

Me in the back with a box of clones in 1L airpots on my knees and my cowboy hatted dad driving with a retarded Paki blowing bubbles in the passenger seat.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Try a whole grow in a civic estate, tent, gear, plants, the job lot all in 1 load.
> 
> Me in the back with a box of clones in 1L airpots on my knees and my cowboy hatted dad driving with a retarded Paki blowing bubbles in the passenger seat.


ok fair enough i think u beat me on this one mate, was fucking in stitches when i read that there lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

that was funny yman lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

When the time comes to call in an extraction you gotta do what you gotta do, lol.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u read in the paper mrt bout that guy who was standing in a que and the bloke infront dropped twenty quid, so he picked it up an gave it back the bloke whos money it was then invited this man to have a drink with him, another friend of the man whos money it was arrived an they beat the fuck out of the man who gave the money back, beat him half to death then gouged his eye out with the end of a bar stool.......
> 
> that happend where you are mrt.


no mate i didnt hear about that. thats fucking bad tho aint it. there are some rough places near by but i didnt think it was that bad tho. my mates given his wallet to a complete stranger off it on pills down swansea and the bloke followed him around and gave it to us when he saw we were with him. he lost his shoes that night too lmao.

im the same with doors and windows. i used to have to chekc the car door all the time too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know which mission was more nippy to be honest, the first extraction or the second one bringing the gear back to mine with 8 cheese trees at 6 foot chopped and wrapped in poly in as well!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sambo u big nancy.did ur package arrive?

Bjn up since 6am been collected me hood and stuff.from the OP fukin missions


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

*Sambo For Mod!!

*​​


hed bann all the other mods, an turn this into a silk road


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sambo u big nancy.did ur package arrive?
> 
> Bjn up since 6am been collected me hood and stuff.from the OP fukin missions



yes mate ment to txt ya but i done twenty pregs n buzzing hard lolol thanks for that ice appreciate that.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes mate ment to txt ya but i done twenty pregs n buzzing hard lolol thanks for that ice appreciate that.


fuck sake, i stuggle to take 2 paracetamol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

afternoon gents, what's happening? same old same old? disasters ? any nice weed? 

I've had a near miss and scrubbed the veg and mothers. going to shut down for a bit scrub the shit out of the tent and get back on it when the muggy weather fucks off i mean when summer is done....

heat wave next week apparently.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

howdy don

yep same old shit in here mate, never changes lol

i see you had them powdery mildew problems thats a cunt to get rid off.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck sake, i stuggle to take 2 paracetamol


its fuck all to be proud of i just have a real high tolerance to most drugs well downers anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy don
> 
> yep same old shit in here mate, never changes lol
> 
> i see you had them powdery mildew problems thats a cunt to get rid off.


yup, worse than the clap. sucks but what ya gonna do eh. shut down and bleach the fuck out the room. that's what. is what it is eh. 

Speaking of quick get away's i nearly chopped and shut shop, sent a parcel up to a lad in scotland, managed to get the last two letters of the postcode wrong and the postie wouldn't give it to the lad. long story short he sent the fucking thing to the national returns dept in ireland. it had track n trace back to my work.... been bricking it a bit this week and chopped all the mothers/seedlings an ditched the shit that was obviously re used. pots n shit. that was last night. 

checked with royal fail this morning. it's been returned to my work probably turn up the morrow. next round was due in this week lmao. all fine and dandy giving it the biggun on here but when the door might go and your sat with 40+ ladies....yeah i bottled it too hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

fucking el don wrong postcode, was u mashed when u wrote it?

mate yeah i done the same, lost me bottle lol but we can both grow another day.... 

my bottlejob moment prob cost me 4-5k lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

just downloaded company of heroes two, really enjoyed the first one.

bloody good pc game.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

nah that's the weird bit, i copied and pasted it. i never hand write labels with owt like that in it. but the special delivery book at work had missed a letter off the flat and had 2 letters wrong in the postcode, it's possible i fucked it up, likely even.... though we do have a seemingly gormless new admin wife in the postroom so who knows. 

Yeah probably going to cost me about the same over the next few months. live and learn and grow another day eh...

had to shut down to get shot of the PM anyway.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah that's the weird bit, i copied and pasted it. i never hand write labels with owt like that in it. but the special delivery book at work had missed a letter off the flat and had 2 letters wrong in the postcode, it's possible i fucked it up, likely even.... though we do have a seemingly gormless new admin wife in the postroom so who knows.
> 
> Yeah probably going to cost me about the same over the next few months. live and learn and grow another day eh...
> 
> had to shut down to get shot of the PM anyway.


thats pretty rough don, wasnt even your mistake but its cost you a shitload, i no i would have done the same in that situation i always think its better to be abit para bout it all, and then sending the letter to the undelivered mail center u was lucky it had info on a return to sender, cause im pretty shore they will open it to look for any return to sender info.

end of day mate, close shave and a heavy lose, but can grow another day.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

dont they ONLY open them if ther is no return address? dont need to worry don they wont have even opened it, but i get yor paranoia.
sweating like a nigger on a rape chage laying carpets and underlay sux, even more so wen the underlay is short and the door wont open with it down, the room into my room is now a bedroom! caroeted decorated and bed the lot, pink girls bedroom!

got me hood ect bak this morning and 4 airpots ready for my livers and jack haze, 

i hate diy shit pisses me off
time for sum of this



sambo did that arrive? i asked earlier but i aint scrolling bak to see


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

whats that ice a megadrive? going retro are ya lol

im deffo gonna get either the new xbox or the ps4


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

better safe than sorry, but surley they wouldnt open anything just because you got the address wrong.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats that ice a megadrive? going retro are ya lol
> 
> im deffo gonna get either the new xbox or the ps4


yeh i got my ps4 pre ordered m8, fuk the shitbox after they tried fucking everyone with DRM and stuff.

yeh sambo got original ps1-megadrive 1-megadrive 2- 2 gba-2dslite- 1 gameboy pocket- dreamcast- nintendo gamecube


im after-master system- super nintendo-nes- n64 and a GBA sp ags101

and no in ireland even tho ther nosey paddies they DONT open your parcel unless is 1-suspicious or 2- no return address so they hav to open it to try find a clue of sender


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> better safe than sorry, but surley they wouldnt open anything just because you got the address wrong.


if a parcel gos to a undelivered mail center, they will open it if theres no return to sender info on the outside to look for return to sender info, when u miss a parcel and it gos to your local sorting office, they will keep it there for 18 days before sending it to a undelivered mail center.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i got my ps4 pre ordered m8, fuk the shitbox after they tried fucking everyone with DRM and stuff.
> 
> yeh sambo got original ps1-megadrive 1-megadrive 2- 2 gba-2dslite- 1 gameboy pocket- dreamcast- nintendo gamecube
> 
> ...


i remember a old console i had 15-16 years ago, it was cd's which was top of the range but it was made by Panasonic i think or Phillips bloody loved that console lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i remember a old console i had 15-16 years ago, it was cd's which was top of the range but it was made by Panasonic i think or Phillips bloody loved that console lol









or






shame u dint have it still,, worth buks now

did u get that then yeh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Well apparently they open it and check to see if there's a purchase note to send to or a company to return to. Failing that they auction they contents off for charity. Or turned over to plod.... My parcel was special delivery so it got turned straight round. Like I say the postie was a reet jobsworth and sent it straight there, normally it sits in the sort office for 18 days to see if it gets a redelivery.

Ill be happier when its gets back to me and I'm not in shtuck.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

sambo get the ps4, the xbox one, will have the kinect on 24/7 you know what that means, have ur grow in front of it week later the door goes in


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if a parcel gos to a undelivered mail center, they will open it if theres no return to sender info on the outside to look for return to sender info, when u miss a parcel and it gos to your local sorting office, they will keep it there for 18 days before sending it to a undelivered mail center.


aye but surley ur all smart enough to have ur gloves on when packing shit up, an no hand writing onit? return to sender id never do that, but did he have it to his work? cant think if thats worse, or a life saver....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sambo get the ps4, the xbox one, will have the kinect on 24/7 you know what that means, have ur grow in front of it week later the door goes in


lol yeh the kinect thing, so any hacker worth ther salt will be able to wacth sambo fuckjing his flesh light.. oh wait thats me! lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

no ice it was a phillips cdi console proper good graphics at the time i loved it.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh the kinect thing, so any hacker worth ther salt will be able to wacth sambo fuckjing his flesh light.. oh wait thats me! lmao


no just hackers mate after this edward snowden shit i wouldnt doubt if everyones mobile is bugged...

russian sleeper spys caught in germany

germany wants to press charges against america for spying on them.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon gents, what's happening? same old same old? disasters ? any nice weed?
> 
> I've had a near miss and scrubbed the veg and mothers. going to shut down for a bit scrub the shit out of the tent and get back on it when the muggy weather fucks off i mean when summer is done....
> 
> heat wave next week apparently.....


Out of the decisions you had to pick from I think you have picked the right one mate, better safe than sorry


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

jus shredded a 3 week flowering plant, cunt didn't make it prolly split the rootball badly transporting it around the garden, lesson learnt was don't move plants around in smart pots wen one week previously I had repotted it and the rootball had not grown to fill the pot, cant think y else it was so fuked as all the others are banging at mo, got another tangerine dream bush to replace it so um happy...clearin some room in tha veg tent


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indi have you tried outdoor yet? you remind me of another moggy up in this bitch


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> indi have you tried outdoor yet? you remind me of another moggy up in this bitch


wat does that mean sorry I don't speak jock?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

Good evening boys and girls hows things?
im fucked, been grafting in the pissing down rain all day! Get home to find out the misses has smoked my last joint with her mate  now I'm totally dry! Looks like damp shitty 1.4 bag it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of the decisions you had to pick from I think you have picked the right one mate, better safe than sorry


yeah pretty much Saer. was comedy me going to chop them then not cutting them and having words with myself, saying it's for the greater good, honest....

sobriety is fucking gash.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

its fucking harsh, chopping money cause u no its gotta be done, u sound like ya dealing with it tho don, i was fucking depressed for wks lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat does that mean sorry I don't speak jock?


translates roughly as 

" I say old chap, have you ever thought about endowing your botanical knowledge onto the local area whilst perambulating your quadricycle through our glorious countryside? You partially remind me of another distinguished gentleman that frequents these here who is an absolute bounder at the stuff, very much a loveable rogue ill have you know, I shall introduce you to him over a blushed Gin at the next Society meeting if you will permit me to be so forward"

LMFAO


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

did someone post that vid of the dog being shot by american police? just watched it on another site, what else would u do if a rottweiler is trying to attack you and you have a gun? bloody shoot it....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

strange....

[video=youtube;DTYEcAl9R6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTYEcAl9R6Q[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

@kode

that site i was talking about i found it finally http://theync.com/ shitloads of every type of clip.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat does that mean sorry I don't speak jock?


outdoor grow, moggy does surprisingly well considering its the uk, an u sound like u got all the space for it an that

sae translated to posh for ya


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did someone post that vid of the dog being shot by american police? just watched it on another site, what else would u do if a rottweiler is trying to attack you and you have a gun? bloody shoot it....


the policed detained him for recording them, yet there was how many others recording them, fuckin filthy bastards, they knew what was going to go down before they decided to handcuff him because his phone was such a secuirity risk


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished work lads, been reading thru today's pages in here and there's a few things I'd reply too if I wasn't such a lazy cunt at times, but I am so well just have to start from here lol

ic3 I did look for that mega drive for u but could only find the console and a couple of games, no leads so thot there was no point, well u got one now anyway. But I have got that converter that changes the mega drive to a master system if ye want it, don't know if there any master system games tho. My mas got a big house so if it wasn't in my old room I wasn't lookin any further for it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2013)

easy boys how are we all just a quick snap of my outdoories


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2722333 easy boys how are we all just a quick snap of my outdoories


Alright shawny mate. Lookin good mate I'm gonna go check on them blue dream haze plants I stuck outdoors at the end of the week. Tryin to stay away from them as much as I can so I don't raise suspicions lol. U got them in ur back garden?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ic3 I did look for that mega drive for u but could only find the console and a couple of games, no leads so thot there was no point, w for lookin any further for it


i got sum master system games i been wanting to play matey so yeh that would be great, if u dont want the megadrive lemmi know and il send you the postage


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2013)

It won't let me post another pic if em god knows Lol Yeh don't go sniffin round em too much someone might end IP scrumpin em Lol. And Yeh they in the garden matey risky I know but no one can see em


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> outdoor grow, moggy does surprisingly well considering its the uk, an u sound like u got all the space for it an that
> 
> sae translated to posh for ya


I think ramjam the gardener mite spot em


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got sum master system games i been wanting to play matey so yeh that would be great, if u dont want the megadrive lemmi know and il send you the postage


I'm goina be busy at the weekend again m8, but Ill nip down and get the converter for u then at least u can play them games. Then when I get a chance ill hoke whatever's ther out and u can have it all to fuck, it's been gathering dust for years lol. Down south here that's why it'll be the weekend, but ill try my best to get u the converter sent on Monday m8 how's that


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It won't let me post another pic if em god knows Lol Yeh don't go sniffin round em too much someone might end IP scrumpin em Lol. And Yeh they in the garden matey risky I know but no one can see em


yeah exactly, iv got the risk of em bein eaten by deer aswell lol. yeah be careful mate my pal had a few in his garden and his neighbour spoted em, grassed him in and the pigs came and took both indoor and outdoor grow lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

Has someone just emailed me a blank email from a rocketmail addy?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm goina be busy at the weekend again m8, but Ill nip down and get the converter for u then at least u can play them games. Then when I get a chance ill hoke whatever's ther out and u can have it all to fuck, it's been gathering dust for years lol. Down south here that's why it'll be the weekend, but ill try my best to get u the converter sent on Monday m8 how's that



cush man watever, u do ur thing and send it wen u can


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhh don't say that shit badger fookin ell you'll para me up Lol. No one can see em and if they could its only my neighbour to the right who would and he smokes anyway so all good. Shit just thought I'm having my sons 8th birthday in my garden ohhhh fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its fucking harsh, chopping money cause u no its gotta be done, u sound like ya dealing with it tho don, i was fucking depressed for wks lolol


that's in the post i'm sure...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

lol i had to do it like a yr bak, whileit was only a couple i felt like a criminal killing them plants, ul be bored fo sure now, i give u 4 weeks MAX and ul be up and running again,, bt as men we ALL know its the wifey who's told u ur shutting shop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha . lol. I decided before i'd even told her man. Like I said on me jack i'd probably have done different, actually probably not. It was, is, and will be the best decision I reckon. I'll finish up what I've got. Go on holiday come back and then crack on, downtime will be less than a month FACT  haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhhh don't say that shit badger fookin ell you'll para me up Lol. No one can see em and if they could its only my neighbour to the right who would and he smokes anyway so all good. Shit just thought I'm having my sons 8th birthday in my garden ohhhh fuck


stick a few fake flowers on it no 1 will notice lol. ha ha iv got one in my back yard but im gonna get rid before it starts flowering.. mite jus rape her for clones yet tho


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I think ramjam the gardener mite spot em


fs hes got a gardner should av expected this


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cush man watever, u do ur thing and send it wen u can


Oh shit I forgot...no trading on here lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha . lol. I decided before i'd even told her man. Like I said on me jack i'd probably have done different, actually probably not. It was, is, and will be the best decision I reckon. I'll finish up what I've got. Go on holiday come back and then crack on, downtime will be less than a month FACT  haha


lol before u told,, yeh coz u KNEW she would have told u to get it all donw,,FACT!

wewr u going onya hols pal? anwyare nice? skegenss? butlins?

after my frst big harvest ima fuk of for a week i think, set the new run of, feed on timers and fek of for a week or 2,, ill inc hotel in spain or sum shit, never been abroad


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

allways wanted to go to holland ever since i first learned it had no hills, no hills and legal weed? LETS GO! ohh not yet am poorer than a homeless


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> allways wanted to go to holland ever since i first learned it had no hills, no hills and legal weed? LETS GO! ohh not yet am poorer than a homeless


yel grow out of that mate, ur still a kid!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nah kids ain't my cuppa I'm off to Tunisia to a hotel that specifically doesn't allow kids. 

If shed told me would I still have the ones in flower now? Wind up merchant.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening folks, hope every one is good, bastard knackerd ! Off to bed . I stink of rotten turd ' , even after a shower & bath , night all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah kids ain't my cuppa I'm off to Tunisia to a hotel that specifically doesn't allow kids.
> 
> If shed told me would I still have the ones in flower now? Wind up merchant.


well matey all i can say is listen for those diesel engines and your gate opening at mad hours! curtian twitching FO SURE FOOL!!!hahaha


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fs hes got a gardner should av expected this


yeah a rather expensive gardener in that I cant put up me polytunnel in the paddocks, it was a fukker and after I had signed the fukin contract..an I couldn't push it wiv the very switched on agent re I don't wan a gardener cos he said he was tha fukka wat creatd the very nice gardn an the landlord was luky to av im...so no outdoor mj for me...an I fukin no that agent is a stoner an hes thinking wat he cud gro there, gonna feed these free auto seeds to the birds


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah a rather expensive gardener in that I cant put up me polytunnel in the paddocks, it was a fukker and after I had signed the fukin contract..an I couldn't push it wiv the very switched on agent re I don't wan a gardener cos he said he was tha fukka wat creatd the very nice gardn an the landlord was luky to av im...so no outdoor mj for me...an I fukin no that agent is a stoner an hes thinking wat he cud gro there, gonna feed these free auto seeds to the birds


Y don't ya jus plant em in the woods or sum thing indi, don't b gifting the birds lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yel grow out of that mate, ur still a kid!


but i hate walking up hills, dont think ill ever "grow outa it"
been an adult for a year now mate, dont try insult me wif that shit


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 2, 2013)

is riu playing up for any one else?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Y don't ya jus plant em in the woods or sum thing indi, don't b gifting the birds lol


sorry u never read it properly this is what he said.

"

_gonna feed these free AUTO SHYTE seeds to the birds

_
​




"


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> is riu playing up for any one else?


Mine was b4 mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

gfhfkjlvyghhjlkl;jghgfhjkl


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> is riu playing up for any one else?


fillin out capacha things just to post, everypost asks me if i want to leave this page

yep


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

pussy's i thought id been banned lolol


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Y don't ya jus plant em in the woods or sum thing indi, don't b gifting the birds lol


I wouldn't grow autos whilst mj is still illegal. I cant get high off it, cant sell it.....can get busted an turn a 3 cat into a 1 cat...so u need the big boolocks of moggs to get away wiv it an I do like Moggs updates very informative but ive got small children an a nosey nowitall gardener, so risk reward is skewed to 3 kw inside grow


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> pussy's i thought id been banned lolol


[video=youtube;GssntIFFa9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GssntIFFa9Y[/video]

thats u on this site


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> is riu playing up for any one else?


I like the characters in yer avvy, u an animal liker?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I wouldn't grow autos whilst mj is still illegal. I cant get high off it, cant sell it.....can get busted an turn a 3 cat into a 1 cat...so u need the big boolocks of moggs to get away wiv it an I do like Moggs updates very informative but ive got small children an a nosey nowitall gardener, so risk reward is skewed to 3 kw inside grow


my first plant was an auto northern lights, chopped it a week maybe 2 early, was pretty shit, i had about 4g in a jar for a couple weeks, still tasted like shit, but as i say chopped early so that mighta been the prob, got 32g off it dry, hardly any frost, was about as good as soap stone wise, put me off autos, either that or cuz it was my first

the reason i chopped it early was a because the strain thing said it should have been done by then or a couple days before then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well matey all i can say is listen for those diesel engines and your gate opening at mad hours! curtian twitching FO SURE FOOL!!!hahaha


Lol I sleep easy. My numbers are percy now anyway. No previous I'm up for a caution at worst.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I like the characters in yer avvy, u an animal liker?


i like dogs mate and me dad is planning to get a ferret carnt wait to see that ive always wanted one, hate cats and shot a few animals abroad, tbh indi it winds me up theres kids in this country abused,not feed,beaten etc and all these fucking animal charitys, fuck the animals sort out the humans first

i aint pissed honest lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i like dogs mate and me dad is planning to get a ferret carnt wait to see that ive always wanted one, hate cats and shot a few animals abroad, tbh indi it winds me up theres kids in this country abused,not feed,beaten etc and all these fucking animal charitys, fuck the animals sort out the humans first
> 
> i aint pissed honest lmao


used to feed the ferrets rabbits theyd jus demolish em an use the fur as bedding


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> [video=youtube;GssntIFFa9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GssntIFFa9Y[/video]
> 
> thats u on this site


sorry mate but miles off this is me kode lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 2, 2013)

That was a bud off one of the afghan kush autos I ran. Frosty and tasty as fuck! Jus shit yielding lol defo only worth doin autos OD


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry mate but miles off this is me kode lmao


cant touch this hot peice of ass


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2722613
> That was a bud off one of the afghan kush autos I ran. Frosty and tasty as fuck! Jus shit yielding lol defo only worth doin autos OD


yahmun i had mine under the 250 from week 3 of flower i think, chopped at week 7 when it was meant to be done 32g dry, got told that was good, but compared to others i see thats terrible, but mind u i was lookin at all the photo plants see what i mean by no frost
the main cola wasnt worth shit, it was all the lower buds that rely packed on weight, that main stayed like that all the way to chop while the size branchin matured, think i was roughly 50/50 clear an cloudy, got my scope when it was all hung an dry


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

More info on that kid stabbing thing....

[h=3]Share this page[/h] 

 Email
 Print
 938


Share
Facebook
Twitter



[h=1]Shipley man held over murder and skate park stabbing[/h] Continue reading the main story




A nine-year-old boy was stabbed at a West Yorkshire skate park on Monday 
Continue reading the main story 
1/2 

Continue reading the main story [h=2]Related Stories[/h] 

 Man held over stabbing and murder Watch
 Shipley stabbings 'are linked' Watch
 Boy, nine, stabbed in skate park
 
A man has been arrested on suspicion of murdering an elderly woman and the attempted murder of a boy at a park.
The 26-year-old is also suspected of chasing a young girl through a garden in Shipley, West Yorkshire.
Louisa Denby, 84, was found dead at her home on Monday by police investigating the stabbing of a nine-year-old boy at a nearby skate park.
The boy is in a stable condition in hospital and police said that a knife had been recovered.
He was taken to Leeds General Infirmary by air ambulance following the attack at the Carnegie Skate Park in Shipley, at about 16:40 BST on Monday. 
'Numerous stab wounds'





Louisa Denby was described by a neighbour as "absolutely lovely" 
Det Supt Lisa Griffin said she believed the three incidents were linked.
"The nine-year-old boy was out playing and was returning home for a drink when he was approached by a male and with no prior warning and for no reason known to us at this time he was attacked with a knife - a single stab-wound causing him injuries to his chest and his arm," she said.
"Ten minutes after that attack an eight-year-old girl was chased through her garden at home [on Prospect Grove]. Nothing untoward happened to her.
"As the inquiries continued in the afternoon and evening yesterday, we were taken to an address on Prospect Mount where we discovered the body of an 84-year-old woman."
Continue reading the main story [h=2]Start Quote[/h] I have never known anything so horrific as this... it's just terrible​ Vanda Greenwood Shipley councillor 
Mrs Denby, who neighbours said was a retired teacher, was found with "numerous stab wounds" just before midnight.
A 26-year-old man, related to Mrs Denby, was arrested after being spotted by a member of the public in Westfield Lane, Idle, in nearby Bradford, at about 04:10 BST.
Police said they did not believe the nine-year-old boy was related to Mrs Denby. 
The skate park is about 300m (984ft) from Prospect Mount. 
Both the park and the area around the house have been cordoned off, as well as a number of other locations in the Windhill area.





The man is also believed to have chased an eight-year-old girl through her garden

Eli Lou, 18, told the BBC he had tried to help the boy after he was stabbed and said children in the area were now "petrified".
"They should be able to walk around the streets with no-one hassling them, but not anymore," he said.
'Massive police presence' Mrs Denby's neighbour, Jackie Smith, said: "It all seemed to happen around teatime. 
"There were helicopters but it quietened down for a bit. Last night I could hear [police] breaking her door down, I assume because there was nobody answering.
"She was such a good neighbour and she was really respected down this road.
"She was my husband's school teacher. She was absolutely lovely."
Shipley councillor Vanda Greenwood, who was born in the area, said: "I have never known anything so horrific as this ... it's just terrible."
She said there was a "massive police presence" in the area.
Victoria Bottomley, who lives next door to the nine-year-old boy and his family, said the attack was "devastating".




Eli Lou said he tried to help the stabbed boy 
"He's a nice kid. He goes on to the park with his skateboard and his dad shouts him in for his tea. He's a lovely kid.
"We heard the father shouting for help and we didn't know what had happened but just saw ambulances and police appear.
"I saw him being carried away. It was really upsetting, poor child."
David Jacobs, who lives near Mrs Denby's house, said the community was "shell-shocked".
He said: "I know the little boy because he plays with my son, it's tragic.
"He's a very nice, normal lad who likes to play on his scooter and at the park and play on his bike."
Another 26-year-old man is also being held in connection with Mrs Denby's murder.
A further two local men aged 18 and 29 are being held in connection with the boy's stabbing.
A 24-year-old man has been released without charge, West Yorkshire Police have confirmed.


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i like dogs mate and me dad is planning to get a ferret carnt wait to see that ive always wanted one, hate cats and shot a few animals abroad, tbh indi it winds me up theres kids in this country abused,not feed,beaten etc and all these fucking animal charitys, fuck the animals sort out the humans first
> 
> i aint pissed honest lmao


ferrets are cool had a mate who coulnt hav ad dog wer e lived so ad a ferrit on a lead, took him down tha pub an gave imbeer parently was luvvin it.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> ferrets are cool had a mate who coulnt hav ad dog wer e lived so ad a ferrit on a lead, took him down tha pub an gave imbeer parently was luvvin it.


they are cool little things but when they bit arrghh little fuckers at times surprisingly strong jaws for little things

we had an albeno one red eyes was an evil little cunt, eventually escaped


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahmun i had mine under the 250 from week 3 of flower i think, chopped at week 7 when it was meant to be done 32g dry, got told that was good, but compared to others i see thats terrible, but mind u i was lookin at all the photo plants see what i mean by no frost
> the main cola wasnt worth shit, it was all the lower buds that rely packed on weight, that main stayed like that all the way to chop while the size branchin matured, think i was roughly 50/50 clear an cloudy, got my scope when it was all hung an dry


i reckon I could get a couple of oz of my auto as long as it flowers ok sittin at the side of the room, she looks good so far, can't wait to get back on Friday te check on them

it was a free auto cheese candy from attitude, anyone else here got it???


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i reckon I could get a couple of oz of my auto as long as it flowers ok sittin at the side of the room, she looks good so far, can't wait to get back on Friday te check on them


yeah, jus depends on strain right? they are still pretty knew in comparison to photoperiod plants right as iv read. have you ever seen those super autos, meant to be like 6 footers an ready super fast, bet u get alot of hay off em lmao


whos seen thos posts of people wanting to do commercial auto gardens, i just report em now adays lol

i fell for the ooooohh cfl saves leccy, then i fell for the ooohh autos save leccy, crock of shyt tbh i was using 350w of cfl an that wasnt enough for 2 plants, so defo hid is cheaper in leccy, and costs less cfls were like 50 smackers for a 250w bulb when i got em, shoulda just started off with the hid and photos complete waste of time goin through that shit, so every time i see one of em faggy cfl growers advising the noobs to get cfl they also get reported LOL

save on leccy what a fuckin joke you need triple the amount of cfl jus to match a hid, even then u got problems keepin canopy level at the right temps what with the bulbs bein 6 inches away an that, hid is simple an easy no turnin back for me. ever.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 2, 2013)

sup all......day 31 ...View attachment 2722670View attachment 2722671View attachment 2722673


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

wats evrybudy drinkin tonie? one bottle red an the xo is hittin the back of the head, tmrw it stops


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah, jus depends on strain right? they are still pretty knew in comparison to photoperiod plants right as iv read. have you ever seen those super autos, meant to be like 6 footers an ready super fast, bet u get alot of hay off em lmao
> 
> 
> whos seen thos posts of people wanting to do commercial auto gardens, i just report em now adays lol
> ...


I grew a few autos when's I started growing, low Ryder, short Ryder and snow Ryder, they never flowered until I put them to 12/12, one of them ended up massive with 4-5 ounces on it if I remember, I had a pic of it on here one time but I can't find it now


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wats evrybudy drinkin tonie? one bottle red an the xo is hittin the back of the head, tmrw it stops


im smashed mate, on the vods been munching pregbulin all day and just popd 4 7.5mg zoplicone lmao fuck it.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I grew a few autos when's I started growing, low Ryder, short Ryder and snow Ryder, they never flowered until I put them to 12/12, one of them ended up massive with 4-5 ounces on it if I remember, I had a pic of it on here one time but I can't find it now


no doubt u can get decent yield off em, n am sure theres some good strains out there, but for me thinkin back that auto was hard work, but coulda jus been me bein a novice an all


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wats evrybudy drinkin tonie? one bottle red an the xo is hittin the back of the head, tmrw it stops


actually m havin a budwieser i found in the fridge, funny u asked that cuz i never drink, apart from now an again an i stick to cider an beer, maye some wine on special events.

the reason i dont drink spirits is cuz i get aggresive, an 2 year ago i bottled someone with a polished bottle of glens, was too close a call for me goin back to the clink


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah I goota pay bills, the filth don't care if its pis poor auto or clone only...same rap, so y bovver wiv cfls leds autos inside...its fukin stark madness. kode is rite hps an photos all tha way


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im smashed mate, on the vods been munching pregbulin all day and just popd 4 7.5mg zoplicone lmao fuck it.


oh yeah nice, wen I was on tha b I loved 30 mg of diazepam and cognac to set it up, thank fuk fer weed


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wats evrybudy drinkin tonie? one bottle red an the xo is hittin the back of the head, tmrw it stops


coke or coffee, all i can afford lmao

Bloody bacon chopper is pissing me off, been circling about 600ft above my place for the last 20fucking mins


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

how many mg are the blues (vallies) people love em round here, glasgows even worse, i took 1 ages ago dnt do nuffin to me, but take 5 of them tarmazipan i was fuckin wrecked

same with the whites 2mg vallies, dnt do fuck all to me, probably not takin enough of em tbh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone on here into, or know anyone into skateboarding/kite boarding etc?? Random i know lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> coke or coffee, all i can afford lmao
> 
> Bloody bacon chopper is pissing me off, been circling about 600ft above my place for the last 20fucking mins


u think thats bad i aint got none of that tap water an about 20ml left in my beer, maybe a cuppa if i can be arsed to get up an wait the dreadfull 3 minutes for the kettle to boil


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

I knew this geezer who was the most severe alcoholic anybody had ever met, he carried a flat pack of cans of tenants in his van like emergency oxygen, was very successful in business to tha tune of a mil an died at 42 in his bed sitting up....heart attck an very painful death, never hear of a stoner whos OD ed from weed


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I knew this geezer who was the most severe alcoholic anybody had ever met, he carried a flat pack of cans of tenants in his van like emergency oxygen, was very successful in business to tha tune of a mil an died at 42 in his bed sitting up....heart attck an very painful death, never hear of a stoner whos OD ed from weed


an they'l happily kill ur liver with those pain pills they prescribe, all in the name of justice, surley so called mental damage is better than perma physical damage


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

clonzepam is the nicest benzo imo although large dose's of diazepam are pretty fucking nice too, thirty or fourty mg at least, lorazepam are nice just abit short lasting, xanax are for yanky pussys they are shite


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> clonzepam is the nicest benzo imo although large dose's of diazepam are pretty fucking nice too, thirty or fourty mg at least, lorazepam are nice just abit short lasting, xanax are for yanky pussys they are shite


ever had any vicoden or df's? my bro got some df's after surgery i was beggin him for some cuz i heard it was good shit my gran was rattelin after takin them so i knew they were some good shit, but my mam told my brother not to even think bout it, infact i think hes still got some might just nick em an come on here for a report if i make it


----------



## indikat (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> clonzepam is the nicest benzo imo although large dose's of diazepam are pretty fucking nice too, thirty or fourty mg at least, lorazepam are nice just abit short lasting, xanax are for yanky pussys they are shite


yeah was always the point of goin to Thailand, otc pharma grade 10mg diazepam/vallium/blues etc lay on tha beach wiv a head full of opium, gut full of blues an a big spliff getting ready for tha whiz punch an mushroom finale, not to mention motorbikes food distractions etc


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah was always the point of goin to Thailand, otc pharma grade 10mg diazepam/vallium/blues etc lay on tha beach wiv a head full of opium, gut full of blues an a big spliff getting ready for tha whiz punch an mushroom finale, not to mention motorbikes food distractions etc


im curios is opium like heroin? i allways thot it was the same, but i never hear any one casually sayin am sittin back chillazin chasin the dragon lol.

u into bikes? hopefully after this crop im gettin a road legal rmr 125 just for pissin around cant afford insurance i dont think so will have to be sneaky sneaky on that roads wif it, when am i to expect the fairy then, dnt want my bro openin that bitch an decidin to help himsel


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

Spark up a smoke n watch this...bit epic

[video=youtube;QNce_8WHTGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNce_8WHTGc[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ever had any vicoden or df's?


vicodin is a usa drug and df118's aint all that, unless its the 30mg ones then 60-90-120's are all waxy's aka slow release,

dont trifle with them ikodde, df's are smack tablets FACT!lol

if u wanna have fun take sum valium,,, im sure that cunt DON said he was gunna source me sum,, messers!lmao

heres sum avvys for ya don i been a busy bee






and







opium is the pure shit,, ive had it once in a roll up and to say it fuks u up is a understateemnt, its got the consistency of kinda clay or pollum if u like.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

never bothered with vicoden kode they are weak mate, ive always gone for oxycontin forty mg or eighty mg thats a buzz n half but i do not recommend it to you at all mate its a very strong dangerous drug.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> vicodin is a usa drug and df118's aint all that, unless its the 30mg ones then 60-90-120's are all waxy's aka slow release,
> 
> dont trifle with them ikodde, df's are smack tablets FACT!lol
> 
> ...


smack tabs, hhmm keep away from them then, but still is opium heroin? like as in addictive an all that

nice avvys i would giv u a like but i know they are simple as fuck to make hahah jk

iv never been able to get a decent amount of blues to fuck me up an "have fun" jus takin a few here n there, n like i said did nothin to me that was back when i drank regular aswell an i hear blues+drink = bad situation


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> never bothered with vicoden kode they are weak mate, ive always gone for oxycontin forty mg or eighty mg thats a buzz n half but i do not recommend it to you at all mate its a very strong dangerous drug.


i would never, but now u say that looks like im off to rob the pharmacy to get me some

when i went to get my tonsils out i got fuck all for the pain, instead of em cuttin mine out they ended up rippin the left one out and tearin skin about an inch an a half out towards my teeth the cunts, never get any sorts of good meds even when they crushed a couple of my teeth, never even ripped em out just crushed em was in pain for days after that with nothin but fuckin paracetamol an we all know that shit dnt work might aswell be snortin flue pills


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

no heroi is a drug with opium in it, but not a lot, opium is the real deal direct from the poppy seed, a lot of student rgow em over here but its on the downlow fo sure!

here iikode use this site for a unbiased sambo free view on drugs
http://www.erowid.org/

i think opium is a tad over kill for tonsels out m8, 

sambo u at that house then m8? u seem rather awake considering what u got this morning?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

i od'd badly on oxycontin bout eight years ago, was round me mates and his nan was a top nurse at some hospital but she was cool with us taking drugs lol i already knew about oxycontin and was talking to me mate bout getting some of the net, his nan overheard and said ive got loads of them ill give u em for nowt lol she gave me four twenty mgs two forty mg and one eighty mg, i was already on a shitload of valium and i mean a shitload cause i was sniffing good coke i couldnt really feel them or the oxys i kept taking threw out the day, any way by the end of the day id sniiffed a good eighth of nice gear, took bout two hundred mg of diazepam and munched all the oxys bar the eighty mg pill

the night had ended and i was looking after a friends flat while he was fishing, i was obviously pretty fucking smash by then and thought i would have a bath just before getting into the bath i thought fuck it i will take the eighty mg pill av a bath and try go bed, i woke up in hospital lol and way told i was minits away from dieing, my friend had come home early because it was raining and he found me in the bath half dead call 999 etc i was in hosp a week totally out me nut badly lol to the point that i ripped a cafiter out me nob lmao 

oh the good old days NOT lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no heroi is a drug with opium in it, but not a lot, opium is the real deal direct from the poppy seed, a lot of student rgow em over here but its on the downlow fo sure!
> 
> here iikode use this site for a unbiased sambo free view on drugs
> http://www.erowid.org/
> ...


i would have injected smack at the time to make the pain go away, i couldnt spit for 3 weeks after this never mind eat anythin had to drink through a straw all those milkshakes an shit, i was starving days on end cuz food jus fell out my mouth, thats how bad it was, and my doctor reported the surgeon who done it, but fuckall was done about it, yet all i had was some shit antibiotics that i couldnt take till they gave me in liquid form, and some sachets of shit that went in with my drinks every 6 hours


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no heroi is a drug with opium in it, but not a lot, opium is the real deal direct from the poppy seed, a lot of student rgow em over here but its on the downlow fo sure!
> 
> here iikode use this site for a unbiased sambo free view on drugs
> http://www.erowid.org/
> ...



im wrecked but i took bout thirty lolol told ya before i been taken thing fings for years me sister gets em, i have a high tolerance to most drugs


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im wrecked but i took bout thirty lolol told ya before i been taken thing fings for years me sister gets em, i have a high tolerance to most drugs


not to sound a cock or anythin, but u should think of ur kids mate, considerin u already od'd efore u need to wise up. looks like uv gotten pretty far stayin off the coke (i assume) an the other hard drugs i thinkav heard u talk about before.

my mams an ex junkie, been through the care system, its a cunt jus so ya dnt think im blaberin on like an unexperienced nonce


----------



## iiKode (Jul 2, 2013)

insomnias finally fucked off for a bit gonn go take advantage of this before i end up sittin around dribblin awak all night


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im wrecked but i took bout thirty lolol told ya before i been taken thing fings for years me sister gets em, i have a high tolerance to most drugs


fuk me sambo u wear that like a badge of honour! how the fuk does your missus not know ur of your trolly, if/when u get caught i bet u blame the iceman for his "pier" pressure IMO.. its ice honest luv! fucker

now get sum zoppies down ye and get sum kip ur up early,,


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I knew this geezer who was the most severe alcoholic anybody had ever met, he carried a flat pack of cans of tenants in his van like emergency oxygen, was very successful in business to tha tune of a mil an died at 42 in his bed sitting up....heart attck an very painful death, never hear of a stoner whos OD ed from weed


... I'm trying !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> vicodin is a usa drug and df118's aint all that, unless its the 30mg ones then 60-90-120's are all waxy's aka slow release,
> 
> dont trifle with them ikodde, df's are smack tablets FACT!lol
> 
> ...


Lmao I must be just out of shot in them gifs eh.... If you mind on I told ya I was eating what I'd got off the road, with my present royal fail disaster I'm in no hurry to send nowt anywhere. Anyway, I thought you were up on this internet dark web stuff? Pluck some bottle up n get on Sr for your blues lol. You could make a fuck load more shifting your pregs n shit on there too fyi.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

that od was a long time ago kode, i was more saying it for you and to show you how dangerous that drug can be,

i stll dabble now n then but my drug consumption is nuffing to compared to back then.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me sambo u wear that like a badge of honour! how the fuk does your missus not know ur of your trolly, if/when u get caught i bet u blame the iceman for his "pier" pressure IMO.. its ice honest luv! fucker
> 
> now get sum zoppies down ye and get sum kip ur up early,,


she a was at the robbie william concert it took four zops n was fast asleep when she came in lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

i was more saying it for you and to show you how dangerous that drug can be said:


> yeh i know, you know im a noob so u saying u take 20 pills, to me that sounds like u got a massive problem, uknow cuz i dont understand the doses all this mg shyte


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

this is what happens when the people dnt like their leader
http://news.sky.com/story/1110850/egyptian-president-will-resign-or-be-sacked

an how long till this guys is found on an apparent suicide
http://news.sky.com/story/1110864/snowden-bolivian-presidents-plane-diverted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Scraped myself off the sofa at 3:00 after falling asleep watching New Jack City, forgot to take the bin out last night so jumped out of bed at 6:30 to catch the arse end of the bin van, thought fuck it I'm up now, watered the plants before lights out, had a coffee and a bacon bagel, few pipes, checked my emails, few more pipes......

I'm fucking lost for something to do now, crack on sorting a veg area in the loft or go get some beer, hmmmm?......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeh i know, you know im a noob so u saying u take 20 pills, to me that sounds like u got a massive problem, uknow cuz i dont understand the doses all this mg shyte


the twenty tabs, where pregbulin ive been taking them for years n years, they are a strange old buzz used for nerve pain, but you or i anyway can build up a huge tolerance to them very easily, thats the only reason i took so many cause one or two dont do nowt to me unfortunately.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Morning people, missus n lil un have just left to go Bristol for 3 days so ive got 3 days being bored n skint........god help you all lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> being bored n skint


same, exactly the same as me. ppl say money dnt bring happiness, but it gets u damn close


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the twenty tabs, where pregbulin ive been taking them for years n years, they are a strange old buzz used for nerve pain, but you or i anyway can build up a huge tolerance to them very easily, thats the only reason i took so many cause one or two dont do nowt to me unfortunately.


u remind me of a mate whos used to crunch 20 blues at least just to get a buzz


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u remind me of a mate whos used to crunch 20 blues at least just to get a buzz


its fuck all im proud of mate drug abuse hasnt done all that much good for me over the years lol but yeah i have a very high tolerance to most drugs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

My Basil from seed has got fucking aphids, twat!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

guys....im after a mh bulb for veg on next grow....what i plann to do is take one of my hps bulbs out and switch it for few weeks would that be ok? if ballast is 400w and i get like a 150 200w mh? or would it blow bulb?....or veg under the hps......was only going to be like 1 or 2 week veg then flip.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys....im after a mh bulb for veg on next grow....what i plann to do is take one of my hps bulbs out and switch it for few weeks would that be ok? if ballast is 400w and i get like a 150 200w mh? or would it blow bulb?....or veg under the hps......was only going to be like 1 or 2 week veg then flip.......


the pics where vegged for one wk under twelve hundred hps

i say jus the hps but different strokes for different folks some may say the mh

the lowering is because i use ripen for the last ten-forteen days.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys....im after a mh bulb for veg on next grow....what i plann to do is take one of my hps bulbs out and switch it for few weeks would that be ok? if ballast is 400w and i get like a 150 200w mh? or would it blow bulb?....or veg under the hps......was only going to be like 1 or 2 week veg then flip.......


Just use the HPS mate there is no point in th MH for a week


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

yer its what i was thinkin......no point fuckin bout with other shit for 2 weeks eh......ok cheers lads......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

what strain that bro? how many plants ....overall oz dryed?...


newuserlol said:


> the pics where vegged for one wk under twelve hundred hps
> 
> i say jus the hps but different strokes for different folks some may say the mh
> 
> the lowering is because i use ripen for the last ten-forteen days.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys....im after a mh bulb for veg on next grow....what i plann to do is take one of my hps bulbs out and switch it for few weeks would that be ok? if ballast is 400w and i get like a 150 200w mh? or would it blow bulb?....or veg under the hps......was only going to be like 1 or 2 week veg then flip.......


from what iv read hps will veg em fin, hell im plannin on keepin my sont bulb in even for veg fs


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Moggs, @ kode, your samples r on tha way, the one marked bubble hash is jus that, the one marked vs is sumfin I want you to try and let me know how it compares in strength to the soapbar, this stuff is not high grade but can get u fuked and is totally clean, if u like it theres plenty to b knocked out...less of tha cunt from u from now on too, Sae tha fairy has flown, thanks for you help u will need to sign tmrw, sambo sent ya a little sumfing....you ever had a kief bud...cured bud rolled in bubble lemme no if ya like it. hows Baz getting on?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

yer kode......as all u pros kno im still new to this shit...would rather ask tho than fuk up later lol....this grow atm i did veg with hps.....and aint ternd out 2 bad.....veged for 6 weeks....wernt till later i read ppl saying about diff bulbs for veg ect.....i knew for like 1 or 2 plants ppl was using clfs......but wernt shure on bigger grows thats why im asking now...but yer fbuk it ill stik to what ive been doin....just veg with the hps.......my girls aint turnd out 2 bad so far,.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> Thanks Moggs, @ kode, your samples r on tha way, the one marked bubble hash is jus that, the one marked vs is sumfin I want you to try and let me know how it compares in strength to the soapbar, this stuff is not high grade but can get u fuked and is totally clean, if u like it theres plenty to b knocked out...less of tha cunt from u from now on too, Sae tha fairy has flown, thanks for you help u will need to sign tmrw, sambo sent ya a little sumfing....you ever had a kief bud...cured bud rolled in bubble lemme no if ya like it. hows Baz getting on?


hhmm i do prefer a high quality, rather than wastin my shit on soapbar, or ripoff bags, u might just replace the thousands of street dealers i have to visit..... less of a cunt, lets be honest we were both cunts, be sure to let u try some of me harvest when its done, if i can get it finished that is, fuckin skint as.

and as i was brought up to allways say

thank you.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer kode......as all u pros kno im still new to this shit...would rather ask tho than fuk up later lol....this grow atm i did veg with hps.....and aint ternd out 2 bad.....veged for 6 weeks....wernt till later i read ppl saying about diff bulbs for veg ect.....i knew for like 1 or 2 plants ppl was using clfs......but wernt shure on bigger grows thats why im asking now...but yer fbuk it ill stik to what ive been doin....just veg with the hps.......my girls aint turnd out 2 bad so far,.....


im not even close to bein a pro, i just read read and read, dont splatter shit around unless iv had experience with it, or il tell you that i read it somwhere for u to do ur own research, unlike some ppl on this forum who try an pass off internet bullshit off as their own,

an some of the simple questions i answer like hps for veg, clearly wont do no harm, like if u were growin somethin else u wouldnt switch bulbs around, ud just use 1. its all this shit on the internet thats got people makin growin more complicated than it actually is, i was bricking it when i first started reading all this ph, ec, light spectrum bullshit


hell this round will only be me 3rd harvest....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

ah man......yer but u guys been doing a lot longer ect...and would rather take your lots info..than bull shit over the net ie...google..n what not...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man......yer but u guys been doing a lot longer ect...and would rather take your lots info..than bull shit over the net ie...google..n what not...


this is one of the best forums, stick on here for ur q's an that cuz no doubt ull get onto a site where people are splattering shyte ll over the place, we all speak shit but most of the guys here can sort u out on most of the plant problems ul be lookin forward to lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

downloaded the blade trilogy blueray last night, remember watching the 1st one back when i was a child,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what strain that bro? how many plants ....overall oz dryed?...


that was six exo and three pyscho, one week veg, eight week flower, one week dry, twenty six oz in ten wk not bad.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2013)

@ garyboy sound mate fairy landed.. I'm English yano lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that was six exo and three pyscho, one week veg, eight week flower, one week dry, twenty six oz in ten wk not bad.


for me thatd be 5k worth so 2.5k a month wage, no bad matey, but am sure for u it was more like 2-3, even in bulk i think i can get away with 2 ton an oz, thats jus from my trusty guy, if i went around sellin ozs seperate could easy get about 3 ton each, or split it up ur makin 450 each daym, but i give cunts lay ons an they take the piss better jus to get the cash there an then from my main guy...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

yer man.....had lot of good advice info off here.....and always someone to help.....no halm in askin ay lol.....had my few lil probs ere n there cal/mag issues....few spider mites.....yellowing leafs n def.....all been sorted tho form info off ere.........im happy...girls happy...so all good.............had few claw leafs.....they got mind of there own.......they come and go......but not worrid....


iiKode said:


> this is one of the best forums, stick on here for ur q's an that cuz no doubt ull get onto a site where people are splattering shyte ll over the place, we all speak shit but most of the guys here can sort u out on most of the plant problems ul be lookin forward to lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> for me thatd be 5k worth so 2.5k a month wage, no bad matey, but am sure for u it was more like 2-3, even in bulk i think i can get away with 2 ton an oz, thats jus from my trusty guy, if i went around sellin ozs seperate could easy get about 3 ton each, or split it up ur makin 450 each daym, but i give cunts lay ons an they take the piss better jus to get the cash there an then from my main guy...


i keep the six not for me just stuff owed out think i did keep two oz for meself tho, and sold the twenty for four k, i have to write out number cause ive spilt a few vods over this three month old laptop and the number keys aint working lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

can u rem roughly how tall they got?


newuserlol said:


> that was six exo and three pyscho, one week veg, eight week flower, one week dry, twenty six oz in ten wk not bad.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

four exo n pysco, they where all in different sized pots, my sister vegged them up and was looking after them first week of flower, these where vegged for three wks tho.

twenty one oz.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can u rem roughly how tall they got?


that tall lol the yellowing is from the ripen and thats bout day fifty of flower.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that tall lol the yellowing is from the ripen and thats bout day fifty of flower.


looks about foot n half?.....c id rather do grows like that.....than veg 6 7 weeks......n have big plants....mine are bout 2 n half foot now....dont mind loozing oz here n there...if smaller....mind u ive read ways how ppl doing 12/12 from start and can make just as much or close to a 6 week veg grow.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looks about foot n half?.....c id rather do grows like that.....than veg 6 7 weeks......n have big plants....mine are bout 2 n half foot now....dont mind loozing oz here n there...if smaller....mind u ive read ways how ppl doing 12/12 from start and can make just as much or close to a 6 week veg grow.....



that the thing imc theres many ways to grow with success u just gotta find what works best for you, learn from your mistakes etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

on a nother note tho makes sence...less veg more grows u can get in.....id prob be able to get 2 more plants in if did small too.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

yer bro .....i like the look of your plants tho rep....


newuserlol said:


> that the thing imc theres many ways to grow with success u just gotta find what works best for you, learn from your mistakes etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

dont that just pee u off when u want to rep and sez u got to sped around more...grrrrrr


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> on a nother note tho makes sence...less veg more grows u can get in.....id prob be able to get 2 more plants in if did small too.....


i hate vegging lol and your right less veg more grows you can get in, but with less veg you need more plants to get the yields your looking for, meaning the plant count gos up quite a bit.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

yer next grow im going to give it a go.....this fin in aug....will get nother in before the year out......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 3, 2013)

did u top them ect? or just left them to do there thing?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck it I'm off down the grow shop fer some poly so I can get these Psycho and Dog boxed off and vegging for the next round, they've been sat chilling by the back door for a fortnight.


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> on a nother note tho makes sence...less veg more grows u can get in.....id prob be able to get 2 more plants in if did small too.....


or you could get a veg tent aswell and grow all different sizes like I did until you hit on the rightone...I veg plants at least till they show sex, currently I am growin them to 4 foot and pinchin out tha tops but u don't need to, ive also got a kilo off 16 in a 1200w in a 4x4 soggin vanilla kush but I like trees...so does yman hes posted some biguns have a look


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i keep the six not for me just stuff owed out think i did keep two oz for meself tho, and sold the twenty for four k, i have to write out number cause ive spilt a few vods over this three month old laptop and the number keys aint working lol


yahman the number on my keyboard above the letters are fucked, so i have to use the keypad but guess ur lappy dnt have a keypad


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> Thanks Moggs, @ kode, your samples r on tha way, the one marked bubble hash is jus that, the one marked vs is sumfin I want you to try and let me know how it compares in strength to the soapbar, this stuff is not high grade but can get u fuked and is totally clean, if u like it theres plenty to b knocked out...less of tha cunt from u from now on too, Sae tha fairy has flown, thanks for you help u will need to sign tmrw, sambo sent ya a little sumfing....you ever had a kief bud...cured bud rolled in bubble lemme no if ya like it. hows Baz getting on?


ty mate very much appreciated


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> or you could get a veg tent aswell and grow all different sizes like I did until you hit on the rightone...I veg plants at least till they show sex, currently I am growin them to 4 foot and pinchin out tha tops but u don't need to, ive also got a kilo off 16 in a 1200w in a 4x4 soggin vanilla kush but I like trees...so does yman hes posted some biguns have a look


a key for 1200w is very good indeed mate, i got 3.7 off a 250 i know ur good a math so whats that g per w, eventually i wanns get that good...

u grow in soil or hydro? or coco, i know cocos hydro but in me head its a mix between soil an hydro cus its inert


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

blade is seriously one bad ass mother....

was the first hero i remember watching so we have a special connection, non of this superman spiderman bull shiyat

his response to being shot

"muthafucka you outa yo dam mind"


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman the number on my keyboard above the letters are fucked, so i have to use the keypad but guess ur lappy dnt have a keypad



of course it has a keypad but i split a vods on it lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> a key for 1200w is very good indeed mate, i got 3.7 off a 250 i know ur good a math so whats that g per w, eventually i wanns get that good...
> 
> u grow in soil or hydro? or coco, i know cocos hydro but in me head its a mix between soil an hydro cus its inert


103 g from 250w=0.41 gpw


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> of course it has a keypad but i split a vods on it lmao


oh i thought, cuz my keyboard has 2 sets of numbers onit, but i guess u spilt it all over da place, nice excuse for yar spellin haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> 103 g from 250w=0.41 gpw


so no bad for my first real plant, that i knew what i was actually doin sorta


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> Thanks Moggs, @ kode, your samples r on tha way, the one marked bubble hash is jus that, the one marked vs is sumfin I want you to try and let me know how it compares in strength to the soapbar, this stuff is not high grade but can get u fuked and is totally clean, if u like it theres plenty to b knocked out...less of tha cunt from u from now on too, Sae tha fairy has flown, thanks for you help u will need to sign tmrw, sambo sent ya a little sumfing....you ever had a kief bud...cured bud rolled in bubble lemme no if ya like it. hows Baz getting on?


fuking el indi, you sent me a honey bud i think some call it but bud rolled in bubbe,oil etc then then rolled in keif, carnt bloody wait always wanted to try one, am well happy.

thank indi much apreciated.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Doing a bit of tidying up and just came across some seeds i thought had been lost...result


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

for those that asked I grow in soil using biobizz and I make my own soil using mostly allmix wiv 20% coco and a lot of powdered organics, fish/blood/bone, bone, lime, batshit, mycorrhizal fungi, kelp etc, and I feed them everytime cept tha last week, I use ph 6.5 triple filtered water, sometimes a bit o h2o2


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuking el indi, you sent me a honey bud i think some call it but bud rolled in bubbe,oil etc then then rolled in keif, carnt bloody wait always wanted to try one, am well happy.
> 
> thank indi much apreciated.


holy fuck, thats some serious fuckin cannabis right there


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> holy fuck, thats some serious fuckin cannabis right there


never tried one but seen em before, last time was about 5 years ago and they wanted £100 for one that weighed 4g and people were ripping his arms off to get it.

Whats the average price for earwax these days? dealer down here is offering it up at £55 a g, always knew it was more expensive than other bits but thats just ridiculous lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

moonrocks or is that something else lol. i generally roll my scissor hash into little balls and let them roll about the crystal bit in the grinder for a bit then toke them when i've had a line. otherwise i'm a dribbling wreck. or more so rather haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> never tried one but seen em before, last time was about 5 years ago and they wanted £100 for one that weighed 4g and people were ripping his arms off to get it.
> 
> Whats the average price for earwax these days? dealer down here is offering it up at £55 a g, always knew it was more expensive than other bits but thats just ridiculous lol


apart from the good weed u have to piss around for ages to get, there aint none of that shit up here, apart from those kief pennies, an they are fuckin rare, try tellin some of the youths today about all that rare hash, an theyd price it up like soap, cuz when u say hash here everyone thinks ur on about soap


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

that is very true kode a vast majority have no idea, and think all hash must be soapbar, but theres some hash's that are more expensive than gold per gram lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

i'm imagining indi trying to tell some youngun about vac purging his wax post extraction to make shatter lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Whats the average price for earwax these days? dealer down here is offering it up at £55 a g, always knew it was more expensive than other bits but thats just ridiculous lol


It was on the road for less than £30 a gram a few months back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh and today is 8 weeks 12/12, dank pics up later.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Just got chucked a free raffle ticket from the new grow shop, lol.

They've got a 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize.

3rd prize is a large bottle of Canna Boost @ £50 a pop.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was on the road for less than £30 a gram a few months back.


lol im not in a position to really afford it at £10/g let alone 3x/5x times that lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol im not in a position to really afford it at £10/g let alone 3x/5x times that lmao


Lol, Don does all in bubble for £20-£25 a gram with no complaints!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

well, they try yorkie but i tell em, if you can buy better, cheaper, do so. simples

next runs on thursday. got just shy of a freezer draw of sugar trim to run, should hit about an ounce to 1 n a Q if i'm lucky.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol im not in a position to really afford it at £10/g let alone 3x/5x times that lmao


what isit ur on mate jsa? if so then yeah i can relate, but ur prob worse off cuz u got bills to pay, all i gotta pay is a small but of board and grow leccy, but even still im skint all the time, dont know how anyone lives on that with their own place


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well, they try yorkie but i tell em, if you can buy better, cheaper, do so. simples
> 
> next runs on thursday. got just shy of a freezer draw of sugar trim to run, should hit about an ounce to 1 n a Q if i'm lucky.


An oz solid of bubble is a nice sight for sure.

I might have to get into knocking out the bubble pucks but then I like to keep the raw power of a good erl hit to myself, I don't fucking grow enough weight that's my problem. This SCROG is gonna be a sigh of relief I think, turn over tidy from now on is the plan.

Oh aye while yer here Don am I still OK for that O3 genny? These are coming down in a week.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

fucking beneifts spec jsa wat a clster fuk! i feel for anyone on that cunting thing,

just had a freezer put in the house for the trim! should be fun, il prolly fuk it up like.

how is all u nutjobs? im just about setup for my 2nd grow space so let the fun tims rol roll roll


and that canna boost i been investigating and its actually neglagable wether it actually does fek all, but il still use it incase it does do summet and i loose sum yeild.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, Don does all in bubble for £20-£25 a gram with no complaints!


Well hopefully when im back growing again i can actually afford some lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what isit ur on mate jsa? if so then yeah i can relate, but ur prob worse off cuz u got bills to pay, all i gotta pay is a small but of board and grow leccy, but even still im skint all the time, dont know how anyone lives on that with their own place


yeah mate JSA an weve got a 3 bed house/debts/3yr old kid needing new clothes all the time etc lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well hopefully when im back growing again i can actually afford some lol


Sae dude, you don't grow weed to then BUY bubble mate.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking beneifts spec jsa wat a clster fuk! i feel for anyone on that cunting thing,
> 
> just had a freezer put in the house for the trim! should be fun, il prolly fuk it up like.
> 
> ...


not bad mate jus indoors bored n skint for 3 days as missus n lil un gone bristol to see her best mate. how you been?
also i know you like a bit of trading n shit....know anyone into skate/kite boarding out of interest?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well hopefully when im back growing again i can actually afford some lol


Well least you got the space now, whats the plan? savin up for all the equipment or what? or do ya have to do the grow in another house kinda deal cuz of the kid/kids


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

just finished watchin blade 1, way better than i remember, think im gonna save the other 2 for when i have a smoke, cant remember the 2nd one but i remember the 3rd one i realy enjoyed it back when it first came out


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is very true kode a vast majority have no idea, and think all hash must be soapbar, but theres some hash's that are more expensive than gold per gram lol


yeah kode u got sum commin your way, gold is at $1256 per troy ounce or £40 g, the stuff u have in tha dam is 50 euro ish, and thanks Sambo yeah the lovely thing about the 70um bubble is that it is a very fine powder in tha fridge so it rolls up a treat but by the time you get it it will be more tofeee apple cos it starts to melt at room temp....pure fukin oily crust hopefully, the bud is cheesequake as its got a bit o cure on


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sae dude, you don't grow weed to then BUY bubble mate.......


oh i know mate but until ive harvested wont be able to afford bubble bags lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah kode u got sum commin your way, gold is at $1256 per troy ounce or £40 g, the stuff u have in tha dam is 50 euro ish, and thanks Sambo yeah the lovely thing about the 70um bubble is that it is a very fine powder in tha fridge so it rolls up a treat but by the time you get it it will be more tofeee apple cos it starts to melt at room temp....pure fukin oily crust hopefully, the bud is cheesequake as its got a bit o cure on


cant fuckin wait, dont think av had bubble before, ur da man, round my harvest im jumpin on the silver train, maybe a bit of gold, stops me havin cash around an spendin it, but jesus back up to 1200 was at 800 or close to just the other day when we were talkin bout it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> not bad mate jus indoors bored n skint for 3 days as missus n lil un gone bristol to see her best mate. how you been?
> also i know you like a bit of trading n shit....know anyone into skate/kite boarding out of interest?


fukinhell pal i live in a shitty inner city estate, not many people into much else than sellingcrac!,wet weed and wearing 110's

lol.. soz man, post it on yer local gumtree, u may get a bit and its free!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Well least you got the space now, whats the plan? savin up for all the equipment or what? or do ya have to do the grow in another house kinda deal cuz of the kid/kids



nah long story but basically we are sueing our landlord so had to pack down the grow about 12months ago as the estate agent keeps sending people round to do estimates for the work stalling for time and they wanted into every room n the loft, so far the tally is....

9 electricians that have all agreed all electrics in the house are worse than dangerous
6 builders for the structural stuff
3 plumbers/gas fitters
1 national grid blokey
2 different insurance companies
1 Environmental health officer

and absolutely nothing done other than estimates

Edit: oh an only things i need to get growing again is a tent n fan n filter, sold me last ones to a mate that was desperately needing em


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmmm the daily drive past my house by the fire engines with lights n sirens is late today.....lazy bastards


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cant fuckin wait, dont think av had bubble before, ur da man, round my harvest im jumpin on the silver train, maybe a bit of gold, stops me havin cash around an spendin it, but jesus back up to 1200 was at 800 or close to just the other day when we were talkin bout it


the gold price is very low now the £800 mentioned is sterling and it is always quoted in $ so u only trade one thing not two..(gold and forex), my trade that I was happy wiv the other day nearly died overnight (from £400 up to -£199 ffs) so 600 kwid almost wiped....today it is back up at 400 profit, if it has bottomed I get to make free money every day for a few months without doing anything else...or I could loose only 200 kwid...a no brainer if it works


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cant fuckin wait, dont think av had bubble before, ur da man, round my harvest im jumpin on the silver train, maybe a bit of gold, stops me havin cash around an spendin it, but jesus back up to 1200 was at 800 or close to just the other day when we were talkin bout it


I sent yours second class lmfao


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

an I superglued the lid smsl


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> the gold price is very low now the £800 mentioned is sterling and it is always quoted in $ so u only trade one thing not two..(gold and forex), my trade that I was happy wiv the other day nearly died overnight (from £400 up to -£199 ffs) so 600 kwid almost wiped....today it is back up at 400 profit, if it has bottomed I get to make free money every day for a few months without doing anything else...or I could loose only 200 kwid...a no brainer if it works


damn, when i first started growin i had a plan, keep hoardin silver, so in a few years probably more like 20 itl have to go up as the population rises, then boom i got somethin jus incsse, cuz if i have cash layin aroun i allways think hhmm go to the shops get a pack of fags an spoil mysel, before i know it im up to 15 quid a day on shit, fags food bottles of pop etc shit that i do fine without


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> an I superglued the lid smsl


an u think thatl stop me, haha u must be jokin, next time get a padlock an biker chains might jus make it entertainin, 2nd class, ffs u knob well its free so cant complain! bros comin over tomorrow he got a half oz last week an still has a bit left so think ill jus tann it off him

am a fuckin animal ill chew the chains off it fgor a smoke

been smokeless 8 days now, jesus dnt sound alot but feels like i havnt had a smoke since last year...


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> an u think thatl stop me, haha u must be jokin, next time get a padlock an biker chains might jus make it entertainin, 2nd class, ffs u knob well its free so cant complain! bros comin over tomorrow he got a half oz last week an still has a bit left so think ill jus tann it off him
> 
> am a fuckin animal ill chew the chains off it fgor a smoke
> 
> been smokeless 8 days now, jesus dnt sound alot but feels like i havnt had a smoke since last year...


yeah I sent sae s first class sign for and sambo wont b there for a few days so he needs his second class, and yours is cos u r a disrespectful potty mouth


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

thats no prob indi, im at me mums in dagenham till fri, should be a very nice welcome home gift lol

thanks mate, wasnt expecting that at all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> an u think thatl stop me, haha u must be jokin, next time get a padlock an biker chains might jus make it entertainin, 2nd class, ffs u knob well its free so cant complain! bros comin over tomorrow he got a half oz last week an still has a bit left so think ill jus tann it off him
> 
> am a fuckin animal ill chew the chains off it fgor a smoke
> 
> been smokeless 8 days now, jesus dnt sound alot but feels like i havnt had a smoke since last year...


lol i know what that feels like mate, we can roughly afford 2 score bags per fortnight on our money an with 2 of us smoking each bag lasts less than a day lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I sent sae s first class sign for and sambo wont b there for a few days so he needs his second class, and yours is cos u r a disrespectful potty mouth


lol, just out of interest was it the bubble or the charas you sent me in the end? Just curious lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, just out of interest was it the bubble or the charas you sent me in the end? Just curious lol


its the pure bubble un pressed, I make the charas wen I fuk up and teres a green tinge to it, this lot was perfect so it stays as bubble


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

to heavy for me that bubble stuff, hell last run my scissor hash fucked me up to the point of it not being nice, well tbh most weed does that to me, fucking lightweight,, i hate it wen u feel too smashed,
u druggy cunts!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ garyboy sound mate fairy landed.. I'm English yano lmao


did i send u Scottish notes lol i never even checked,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

sambo u got mail matey


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> its the pure bubble un pressed, I make the charas wen I fuk up and teres a green tinge to it, this lot was perfect so it stays as bubble


ty very much


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> to heavy for me that bubble stuff, hell last run my scissor hash fucked me up to the point of it not being nice, well tbh most weed does that to me, fucking lightweight,, i hate it wen u feel too smashed,
> u druggy cunts!


well ive got a fairly decent tolerance to weed lol, my favourite/strongest smoke so far that i like to enjoy when i can afford to 1fag and as much weed an kief as i can physically stuff into a king skin or cone lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> did i send u Scottish notes lol i never even checked,


Dont worry they still accept it in civilised parts of the world lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah mate JSA an weve got a 3 bed house/debts/3yr old kid needing new clothes all the time etc lol


know that feeling mate on JSA with a 3 bed house, a wife and 3 kids under 8 years old its a fucking struggle to survive, i call it an existence as it sure as fuck aint a life


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

same here bowt the 3bed and kids part! this new bedroom tax takes the piss like, fucking ton a month wankers

SO

anybody got skyrim on ps3 for sale or trade for another game?

and i know i said rim!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here bowt the 3bed and kids part! this new bedroom tax takes the piss like, fucking ton a month wankers
> 
> SO
> 
> ...


im in a private let so dont get affected by the bedroom tax but i pay £600 p/m rent and only get 400 from the job center so need to make up the excess on top of all the other household bills, no wonder so many unemployed turn to growing we need the fucking income, its not like i dont wanna work but as a chef im struggling cos there is about 40 eastern european cunts willing to do the same job for half the wages how can i compete with that


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> sambo u got mail matey


where spoons? i aint gota pm? checked both email account and nowt from you?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where spoons? i aint gota pm? checked both email account and nowt from you?


I pm'd ya mate ill re send


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

that old message, soory spoons i thought u ment a new message lol will let ya no as soon as im back home fri spoons but fingers crossed shouldnt be a prob.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> know that feeling mate on JSA with a 3 bed house, a wife and 3 kids under 8 years old its a fucking struggle to survive, i call it an existence as it sure as fuck aint a life


very true mate, specially with the bedroom tax, cunts the lot of em


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here bowt the 3bed and kids part! this new bedroom tax takes the piss like, fucking ton a month wankers
> 
> SO
> 
> ...


Did you know you can claim the 25% back through Discretionary Housing Payments (DHP)?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im in a private let so dont get affected by the bedroom tax but i pay £600 p/m rent and only get 400 from the job center so need to make up the excess on top of all the other household bills, no wonder so many unemployed turn to growing we need the fucking income, its not like i dont wanna work but as a chef im struggling cos there is about 40 eastern european cunts willing to do the same job for half the wages how can i compete with that


If you have a spare bedroom then you will be affected by it whether they have bothered to inform you or not lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> cos u r a disrespectful potty mouth


try an fins a cunt on this threa who aint

disrespectful? please dont.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2013)

Easy boys how are we all ya moanin bunch a fuckers lmao no problem garyboy was funny when the missis phoned me after she opened it though hahaha silly cow thought it was foreign lmao.I know what u all sayin tho its a hard ode life ain't it. I say upgrade the grows let's mek em bigger boys Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If you have a spare bedroom then you will be affected by it whether they have bothered to inform you or not lol


even in private rented? i thought it was just council houses no?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> even in private rented? i thought it was just council houses no?


Nope even in private...

From DWP...
[h=1]Removal of the Housing Benefit spare room subsidy in the social rented sector[/h] The Welfare Reform Act 2012 announced that the current rules for the size of accommodation that Housing Benefit will cover in the private rented sector will be applied to working age tenants renting in the social sector.
From April 2013 all current and future working age tenants renting from a local authority, housing association or other registered social landlord will receive Housing Benefit based on the need of their household. 
The size criteria allows one bedroom for each person or couple living as part of the household with the following exceptions:


Children under 16 of the same gender are expected to share
Children under 10 are expected to share regardless of gender
A disabled tenant or partner who needs a non-resident overnight carer will be allowed an extra room.
Foster carerswill be allowed one additional room, so long as they have fostered a child or become an approved foster carer within the last 52 weeks.
Parents with adult children in the armed forces (or reservists) who normally live with them will be able to retain the bedroom for that adult child when they are deployed on operations
 Guidance was also sent to local authorities on 12 March 2013 to confirm that they should follow case law (Burnip/ Gorry/ Trengove) and allow a room for a disabled child who is unable to share a bedroom.
This means those tenants whose accommodation is larger than they need may lose part of their Housing Benefit. Those with one extra bedroom will have a 14 per cent reduction applied to their eligible rent and those with two or more extra bedrooms will have a 25 per cent reduction applied.
Further Information can be found in the impact assessment and the frequently asked questions:


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we all ya moanin bunch a fuckers lmao no problem garyboy was funny when the missis phoned me after she opened it though hahaha silly cow thought it was foreign lmao.I know what u all sayin tho its a hard ode life ain't it. I say upgrade the grows let's mek em bigger boys Lol


what are you sayin then bawjawz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Also there are ways round the bedroom tax, DHP payments, also its only bedrooms that are penalised, so if you remove the bed and put a desk n filing cabinet in there it is no longer a bedroom but an "office" therefore you bypass the bedroom tax lol, lots of other ways as well if ya have a mooch round online


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Nope even in private...
> 
> From DWP...
> *Removal of the Housing Benefit spare room subsidy in the social rented sector*
> ...


what a fucking joke, now i understand why everyones so pissed, off i thot it was just council cuz they bearly make shit off their houses anyway


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also there are ways round the bedroom tax, DHP payments, also its only bedrooms that are penalised, so if you remove the bed and put a desk n filing cabinet in there it is no longer a bedroom but an "office" therefore you bypass the bedroom tax lol, lots of other ways as well if ya have a mooch round online


or a tent an a few big lights haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what a fucking joke, now i understand why everyones so pissed, off i thot it was just council cuz they bearly make shit off their houses anyway


 its nothing to do with the councils, its all about central government trying to reduce they amount they spend on housing benefit by fucking everyone that cant afford to be fucked


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> fucking everyone that cant afford to be fucked


just the usual for them then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If you have a spare bedroom then you will be affected by it whether they have bothered to inform you or not lol


 the disc housing payment have only got 20,000 spaces for ap;plicant, nd u know 90% of that will be them dirty nigger pakis


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what are you sayin then bawjawz


Ahhhhh not bad my little jock strap how tricks your way? I've just tried to slap some pics up but fuckin phone playin up does this sumtimes Lol me flower tent is full to the brim gonna have to put the guard back on the fan before it starts trimming for me haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhh not bad my little jock strap how tricks your way? I've just tried to slap some pics up but fuckin phone playin up does this sumtimes Lol me flower tent is full to the brim gonna have to put the guard back on the fan before it starts trimming for me haha


i still cant believe u got this veg an flower, an u aint floggin nowt, lmao, how fas can you get through an oz? soon you will be like one of em posh yanks that dont touch nothin thats not had 6 month cure at least hahaa


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the disc housing payment have only got 20,000 spaces for ap;plicant, nd u know 90% of that will be them dirty nigger pakis


Thats just the bollocks they spew to stop people applying, if you submit an application for DHP it has to be seriously considered on that cases individual factors(i.e. if you qualify for DHP then you qualify for DHP and they have to give a very good reason not to accept your claim and pay it), and I think you can also appeal any decision they make

http://england.shelter.org.uk/get_advice/housing_benefit_and_local_housing_allowance/discretionary_housing_payments


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats just the bollocks they spew to stop people applying, if you submit an application for DHP it has to be seriously considered on that cases individual factors(i.e. if you qualify for DHP then you qualify for DHP and they have to give a very good reason not to accept your claim and pay it), and I think you can also appeal any decision they make
> 
> http://england.shelter.org.uk/get_advice/housing_benefit_and_local_housing_allowance/discretionary_housing_payments


how much are u lookin at for sueing ur landlord, if any?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

i have been in private rentals for 8 years now and been getting roughly the same housing benefit for the last 3 years that i been unemployed i asked abut the bedroom tax in job center a cpl months ago and was told it wouldnt affect me as im with a private landlord, ive still been getting my usual rate since the tax came in and not been told its gonna change anytime soon, not that im complaining as i'd be royally fucked if i had anymore outgoings each month, its hard enough with rent, bills, car finance, insurance etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i still cant believe u got this veg an flower, an u aint floggin nowt, lmao, how fas can you get through an oz? soon you will be like one of em posh yanks that dont touch nothin thats not had 6 month cure at least hahaa



Hahaha nahhh I ain't like that lmao as soon as I'm into me 2nd harvest with this set up I'll be able to start shifting  I know me bedroom is taken over lmao I'll be sleepin in the tent next Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i have been in private rentals for 8 years now and been getting roughly the same housing benefit for the last 3 years that i been unemployed i asked abut the bedroom tax in job center a cpl months ago and was told it wouldnt affect me as im with a private landlord, ive still been getting my usual rate since the tax came in and not been told its gonna change anytime soon, not that im complaining as i'd be royally fucked if i had anymore outgoings each month, its hard enough with rent, bills, car finance, insurance etc


im surprised you can pay any of that on jsa, i cant even afford bike insurance, nevermind all this rent, food family etc


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha nahhh I ain't like that lmao as soon as I'm into me 2nd harvest with this set up I'll be able to start shifting  I know me bedroom is taken over lmao I'll be sleepin in the tent next Lol


ull be drinkin ur nutes next, an have ur feet firmly planted in a pot lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh and I can do an oz a week easy lmao proper weed eater at work when I'm graftin yano like ya do when ur bad as fook like me I can smell the weed coming out in my sweat I'm sure I can lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Alright lads, just in from work there and I'm fuckin black as ic3s next door neighbours ffs, renovating an old old building and its fuckin rotten. 

@indi, that stuff you sent sambo sounds like stuff I was goina order of sr a while ago, on there they wer callin it caviar....u ever heard it called that, I think this stuff was a bit of bud rolled in kief and oil, looked lovely tho. And this ain't me looking for a bit off u before u ask m8, I'm a bit fucked for an addy at the minute, think we just lost another package ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im surprised you can pay any of that on jsa, i cant even afford bike insurance, nevermind all this rent, food family etc


if it wasnt for tax credits, child benefit and my sons dla on top of my jsa each month i couldnt aford it m8 as it is im barely scraping by thats why i decided to upscale my grow op, ive always grew for personal smoke but now i need to make some cash off it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

fuck, what was it u lost mg? yeah i carnt wait for my indi treat, always wanted to smoke some of that but never bothered to make it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how much are u lookin at for sueing ur landlord, if any?


Well originally we were only sueing him to get the repairs done to the house so it was safe for my lil girl to be here n for us to touch the electrics n shit.

Landlord n estate agents (all nigerian) started being cunts n pissed me off so went to Environmental health and C.A.B and they reckon that if we qualify for legal aid under the new rules which came in in the last 2 months then it should be something like

£1600-4800 for failing to put our security deposit in an approved scheme
£0-5k for failing to keep the property habitable
£0-15k for " depriving a tenant of an expected right to a peaceful life in their own home because of the damages and therefore interrupting a persons right to live their life without undue harassment or alarm being caused kinda thing blah blah blah" (this is apparently very hard to prove)
£0-8/10k for other associated legal terms to do with all this shit that ya can sue for etc

Also we have not paid rent in just under a year so thats saved us £5250 (well about £1k as the rest would have been housing benefit)

Also EHO is gonna get the work done by their contractors n put as a land charge on the property until he pays so that will cost him bout £10k for the work that needs doing to the house then all the councils legal fees and admin charges etc on top

So all in all he is gonna get fucked to the tune of anywhere between £5k-50k for refusing to do works on the house that if they had been done when they were originally needed prob would have cost him about £4k


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> if it wasnt for tax credits, child benefit and my sons dla on top of my jsa each month i couldnt aford it m8 as it is im barely scraping by thats why i decided to upscale my grow op, ive always grew for personal smoke but now i need to make some cash off it lol


An that there is prob why you havent been done with the bedroom tax bumming


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck, what was it u lost mg? yeah i carnt wait for my indi treat, always wanted to smoke some of that but never bothered to make it.


Well not lost cos he's doin a full reship to somewhere else, but fifty little uns never turned up. Another one burned ffs, the new place is in a different town tho so maybe more luck there. I keep tellin the m8 to stop rippin the piss outta the places but look at the amount you've ha thru ur door so dunno what the fucks up m8. Do u member the pic I posted of that caviar?? It was a sample ur man was doin but think I was too late or some shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well not lost cos he's doin a full reship to somewhere else, but fifty little uns never turned up. Another one burned ffs, the new place is in a different town tho so maybe more luck there. I keep tellin the m8 to stop rippin the piss outta the places but look at the amount you've ha thru ur door so dunno what the fucks up m8. Do u member the pic I posted of that caviar?? It was a sample ur man was doin but think I was too late or some shit


When you get em any chance you will have 2-4 that can be sent off in the Fairy`s bag?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> When you get em any chance you will have 2-4 that can be sent off in the Fairy`s bag?


Well sae there between me and a m8 and as far as I know there all takin, ther bein passed on. But we've usually got more on ther way so when they arrive ill pm u and let u know if I can get u a few m8

Why 2 or 4 m8 lol, are they for u and ur bird I take it or do u just not like odd numbers lol. 


Got loads of tabs if any bodies interested in them?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well originally we were only sueing him to get the repairs done to the house so it was safe for my lil girl to be here n for us to touch the electrics n shit.
> 
> Landlord n estate agents (all nigerian) started being cunts n pissed me off so went to Environmental health and C.A.B and they reckon that if we qualify for legal aid under the new rules which came in in the last 2 months then it should be something like
> 
> ...


damn, looks like u will be gettin a nice grow op if everything works out for ya, good luck mate

you could finance a couple light setup perp grow an get urself a monthly wage


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well sae there between me and a m8 and as far as I know there all takin, ther bein passed on. But we've usually got more on ther way so when they arrive ill pm u and let u know if I can get u a few m8
> 
> Why 2 or 4 m8 lol, are they for u and ur bird I take it or do u just not like odd numbers lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah just for me and the (now ex) missus, she will only have 1 or 2 max an if i have anymore than 2 i try fucking everything female that moves in a 100mile radius and considering the night out they are for is a night with me,missus, 2 straight blokes, 1 gay bloke an about 30lesbos i can see me becoming enemy of the night lmao

also when ya say tabs do ya mean fags or trips or some of these weird anti`s/sleeping tab things everyone in here seems to love? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ug5V3X4k-6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug5V3X4k-6U[/video]

a little video of my ladies tonight


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah just for me and the (now ex) missus, she will only have 1 or 2 max an if i have anymore than 2 i try fucking everything female that moves in a 100mile radius and considering the night out they are for is a night with me,missus, 2 straight blokes, 1 gay bloke an about 30lesbos i can see me becoming enemy of the night lmao


If u ain't had any in a while m8 you'll only need one or two, usually ther pretty good. When's this night out happening? Can I come lol??


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Alright lads, just in from work there and I'm fuckin black as ic3s next door neighbours ffs, renovating an old old building and its fuckin rotten.
> 
> @indi, that stuff you sent sambo sounds like stuff I was goina order of sr a while ago, on there they wer callin it caviar....u ever heard it called that, I think this stuff was a bit of bud rolled in kief and oil, looked lovely tho. And this ain't me looking for a bit off u before u ask m8, I'm a bit fucked for an addy at the minute, think we just lost another package ffs


good name MG yeah it does look a bit like caviar once it warms at room temp an changes colour...funky stuff the gumby I make doesn't do any of the stuff the bubble does, u don't even need to coat a bud in oil first the bubble just rolls on an stays...for all this to happen the bubble must nevr get above fridge temp from production and if left in tha fridge it stays sandy coloured and fine textured, by the time sambo got it looked dark brown and formed. I skin a fat j of pure cured bud wiv a line of fridge-bubble powder and get a creamy dreamy smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> good name MG yeah it does look a bit like caviar once it warms at room temp an changes colour...funky stuff the gumby I make doesn't do any of the stuff the bubble does, u don't even need to coat a bud in oil first the bubble just rolls on an stays...for all this to happen the bubble must nevr get above fridge temp from production and if left in tha fridge it stays sandy coloured and fine textured, by the time sambo got it looked dark brown and formed. I skin a fat j of pure cured bud wiv a line of fridge-bubble powder and get a creamy dreamy smoke


Tell me this indi, whenever you've just made ur bubble, it's still a bit wet aye? How does it work puttin it in the fridge, does it dry out and just leave like a sandy texture then or what?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u ain't had any in a while m8 you'll only need one or two, usually ther pretty good. When's this night out happening? Can I come lol??


some point next week when we know what night everyone is free lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> some point next week when we know what night everyone is free lol


Should be good for then m8, u got mail!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well not lost cos he's doin a full reship to somewhere else, but fifty little uns never turned up. Another one burned ffs, the new place is in a different town tho so maybe more luck there. I keep tellin the m8 to stop rippin the piss outta the places but look at the amount you've ha thru ur door so dunno what the fucks up m8. Do u member the pic I posted of that caviar?? It was a sample ur man was doin but think I was too late or some shit


yeah i remember the pic of that cavier, the vendor cancelled your order didnt he? said too much for postage or some shit.

thats a fucker mg, fifty pills might make them look into it a little further? i would be carefull or mate at least, u never no tho selective scam? send a few good orders the a rip?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Should be good for then m8, u got mail!


an you dear chap have a reply lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i remember the pic of that cavier, the vendor cancelled your order didnt he? said too much for postage or some shit.
> 
> thats a fucker mg, fifty pills might make them look into it a little further? i would be carefull or mate at least, u never no tho selective scam? send a few good orders the a rip?


Not my place m8 nor no one I care about, that's the way it'll be from now on. Guys are willing to use ther place for very little, plus they'd be too scared to fuck us over I think. Don't think it was a selective scam either tho cos it was him that opted for a reship, he also says to use another place. Something arrived today, dunno what yet, think it was a sampl of md but could be them ones that was meant to come lol, but I doubt it, it took too long. Ill find out in the next hour anyway

after that scare I got m8 I'm tryin to be very careful, any wer round me is just a no go for post from now on


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

u get my msg sambo? not sure if there sending.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 3, 2013)

art noon, fucked again , started ripen tonight,just hope i got some bud left b4 the thrips fuck it !, hope all are good. Indi, that ,bud rolled in some shizz sounds dreamy !, at least i think thats what you wrote, im so fucked !


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Tell me this indi, whenever you've just made ur bubble, it's still a bit wet aye? How does it work puttin it in the fridge, does it dry out and just leave like a sandy texture then or what?


im fuked an im drinkin ....
sounds mad dryin summin in a fridge but this is why; the fridge has very lo rh so drying is just that...not heating and dryin, heating in the presence of oxygen degrades tha bub...also for thc to be fully active and to really hammer home into the receptors in yer body/brain it needs to be really dry (decarboxylation) ....so it need to be really dry and really cold to get tha best bub, tha fridge is perfect


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

So I'm in the loft tent and I've forgotten the time, 8:00pm and 1000w pops into life in front of my eyes. 
Startled I stepped back and nearly fell through the loft hatch, caught the edge with my toe end and managed to grab a supporting beam before I went completely

Tighter than a mouses ear hole!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> im fuked an im drinkin ....
> sounds mad dryin summin in a fridge but this is why; the fridge has very lo rh so drying is just that...not heating and dryin, heating in the presence of oxygen degrades tha bub...also for thc to be fully active and to really hammer home into the receptors in yer body/brain it needs to be really dry (decarboxylation) ....so it need to be really dry and really cold to get tha best bub, tha fridge is perfect


So once you've made the stuff, scrap it of the bubble bag and straight in the fridge aye? How long roughly till its ok for putting in a j?
what about when u make it the gumby way, once you've got the stuff at the end that u let dry can u do the same and put that in the fridge?, will it go sandy do u think? Lol loads of q's m8 but I gotta ask or I won't know lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I'm in the loft tent and I've forgotten the time, 8:00pm and 1000w pops into life in front of my eyes.
> Startled I stepped back and nearly fell through the loft hatch, caught the edge with my toe end and managed to grab a supporting beam before I went completely
> 
> Tighter than a mouses ear hole!


An how many Kurwa`s did you get thru in the first 30seconds after it happened ?? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> u get my msg sambo? not sure if there sending.


sorry spoons was just abit busy, they are coming threw your pm's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

'Two Toke Killer' @ 8 weeks 12/12.

The smaller one has gone stupid saggy and I've been too lazy to stake it up as it's pretty much done, I'll do it tomorrow for the last week so this bottom row of popcorn doesn't all end up in the hash pile.




And the batteries in my camera died before I could get a birds eye and profile shot of the big one.
I'll get some macro bud porn up for Friday, no bother.






Chop in a week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An how many Kurwa`s did you get thru in the first 30seconds after it happened ?? lol


I'm still twitchy, lol.


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> So once you've made the stuff, scrap it of the bubble bag and straight in the fridge aye? How long roughly till its ok for putting in a j?
> what about when u make it the gumby way, once you've got the stuff at the end that u let dry can u do the same and put that in the fridge?, will it go sandy do u think? Lol loads of q's m8 but I gotta ask or I won't know lol


no probs ask away, yes I scrape it onto writing paper that goes in tha fridge mebbe few hours later it is like damp very fine sand, this goes into a cold glass jar lid off, in tha fridge. get a pokey bit (steel lock tool etc) and scratch up the bub into rough sand...fridge..few days to a month (omfg) depending how strong u like it bung it in a spliff....if u give it to sumone it will never be the sand texture if its full melt..(.that why its not really kief) unless it is refridgerated transport ...yeah rite, I never keep bud in tha fridge but always bubble


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry spoons was just abit busy, they are coming threw your pm's.


No worries mate thought they wernt sending. Jus gimmi a shout when ya bk to ur gaff


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Baz u lurkin m8ws things u smoking anyfin nice tonite I am drinkin a nice wine me mrs brung an vapin whatever me mrs is givvin me an shes fukin cookin me steak as I rite whaaa my life used to be so shit I cant tell ya...happy days....til tha knock


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> no probs ask away, yes I scrape it onto writing paper that goes in tha fridge mebbe few hours later it is like damp very fine sand, this goes into a cold glass jar lid off, in tha fridge. get a pokey bit (steel lock tool etc) and scratch up the bub into rough sand...fridge..few days to a month (omfg) depending how strong u like it bung it in a spliff....if u give it to sumone it will never be the sand texture if its full melt..(.that why its not really kief) unless it is refridgerated transport ...yeah rite, I never keep bud in tha fridge but always bubble


Sounds good that, ill have to give it a go when I get round to doin a run lol, still got the sugar leaf trim form the last lot ffs, I work 12 hrs a day 7 days a week sometimes but when I get home I turn into a right lazy cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

indis mg bubble, and some dirty kief i done.

some of the nicest bubble i ever had.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

ive been quite blessed with samples recently, vice sent me some of the nicest weed i smoked in a long time, then wk or so later i get some of the nicest hash ive had from indi, must be cause im such a wanker lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> indis mg bubble, and some dirty kief i done.
> 
> some of the nicest bubble i ever had.




aye looks good, totally different than mine, mine turns rock hard outside but always seems to stay a little damp inside, I just don't like mine anymore, it's always the exact same now so time to try a different way. I've got bubble bags I used once and thot they wer shit but I'm goina get them back out and have another go with them


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive been quite blessed with samples recently, vice sent me some of the nicest weed i smoked in a long time, then wk or so later i get some of the nicest hash ive had from indi, must be cause im such a wanker lolol


I reckon they probly tried to poison u to get rid of ye but you've taken that much shit thru ur body it's like tryin to kill a horse and it never worked lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon they probly tried to poison u to get rid of ye but you've taken that much shit thru ur body it's like tryin to kill a horse and it never worked lol


lmfao you wanker 

no seriously both where top notch and you no what im like if it wasnt i would say lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao you wanker
> 
> no seriously both where top notch and you no what im like if it wasnt i would say lol


So they both been given the sambo seal of approval then aye lol. My m8 was checkin my grow earlier and he says the auto is started to smell, ffs I haven't even smelt it yet lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> So they both been given the sambo seal of approval then aye lol. My m8 was checkin my grow earlier and he says the auto is started to smell, ffs I haven't even smelt it yet lol


its like the stamp of quality the sambo seal of approval lmao 

that auto looked the bollax mg, i dont usually ask but any chance of a wee taste of that ive never smoked a auto.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

All this talk of bubble just reminded me, I packed a wee bit of my gumby hash to take down here with me lol, forgot all about it, just shows u I ain't to fussed on it anymore...,plus I have weed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

bottle of finlanda tonight is a nice bit of vodka, was on offer is the only reason i brought it, but still got a load of zoplicone, i was pissed last night as per then done four zoppys me mum said i passed out on the computer table, then i woke up on the floor lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its like the stamp of quality the sambo seal of approval lmao
> 
> that auto looked the bollax mg, i dont usually ask but any chance of a wee taste of that ive never smoked a auto.


No problem m8, probly chop it in 4/5 weeks, ye can tell by the look of it if given the proper light it would turn out real good, sittin at the side of them room now and it's in 12/12 I reckon she'll still do not too bad, buds might not be as big and dense as they could've been but she'll do me fine till the rest are do


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> All this talk of bubble just reminded me, I packed a wee bit of my gumby hash to take down here with me lol, forgot all about it, just shows u I ain't to fussed on it anymore...,plus I have weed lol


Lmao, yous can tell by the state of the table it's a top quality place I'm stayin in lol

the tiles on the shower wall musta been dodgy so they fitted cushion vinyl for a floor over the top of the tiles ffs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good that, ill have to give it a go when I get round to doin a run lol, still got the sugar leaf trim form the last lot ffs, I work 12 hrs a day 7 days a week sometimes but when I get home I turn into a right lazy cunt


you sound like me when i worked in pubs n on the door,100+hr weeks n shitlol, always time to sleep when ya dead lol

what ya do for a job to be doing that much?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> you sound like me when i worked in pubs n on the door,100+hr weeks n shitlol, always time to sleep when ya dead lol
> 
> what ya do for a job to be doing that much?


A joiner sae, when away from home may as well put the hours in, otherwise u just end up in the pub which means ur earning less and spending more lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No problem m8, probly chop it in 4/5 weeks, ye can tell by the look of it if given the proper light it would turn out real good, sittin at the side of them room now and it's in 12/12 I reckon she'll still do not too bad, buds might not be as big and dense as they could've been but she'll do me fine till the rest are do


cheer mate, never smoked a auto before, that plant looked pretty nice tho mg i no u aint giving it the best of light but i still fink your get a good chunk from her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks fuckin lush yorkie. And done at 8 too. Win win. 

Indikat, so your not heating your bub aye? How's it decarbing ? I must be missing something here, I know drying slow and curing is just ad important for taste n hit in hash but surely your just increasing your risk of mould leaving it wet in the fridge for a month?

Still if its got the sambo gold seal lol it must be pukka, speaking of which sambo give the lad a nudge for me will ya!?

Ta.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheer mate, never smoked a auto before, that plant looked pretty nice tho mg i no u aint giving it the best of light but i still fink your get a good chunk from her.


Aye if only they all grew like that one. Well see what the smokes like, one thing is she'll not stink like fuck after a weeks dryin like the clones do lol, cheese candy....sounds nice anyway. I've a super cheese auto I night throw in after this, same thing, into the oxypot at the side of the room, just to see. The one I have now got a good 4-5 weeks under a 600w hps to itself pretty much, supposed that's bouta of helped her too


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A joiner sae, when away from home may as well put the hours in, otherwise u just end up in the pub which means ur earning less and spending more lol


 That is one thing i regret i must admit, not going onto college an getting a trade or summat, reckon I wouldnt be in half the shit im in if i had of got a trade instead of spending 15years in pubs n on the door etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> That is one thing i regret i must admit, not going onto college an getting a trade or summat, reckon I wouldnt be in half the shit im in if i had of got a trade instead of spending 15years in pubs n on the door etc


The money here's shit anyway sae, wish I'd have done a sparks course or something, joiners are at all the shit of the day not to mention the 1000s of quids worth of tools u need. I used to be a foreman for a company, they gave me a van and a phone, all expenses paid for, save a lotta doe over them couple of years and then everything in the building turned to shit ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

fuk me these physco are taking off and convered in preflowers, nrly a ft tall and the seedlings like 3 inches with 6-7 leaves, bollox, i may be bring the physco to my micro grow and put livers in the room,,, i knew i shouldnt have given them rhiz! but o a +note the seedlings are on 2.5ml per of base nutes now, and the temps are at a steady 29,, so i guess its time for second extractor to get put in,
bollox more fucking expence.

il do sum pics in a day or 2 wen i go bak. dont like being upstairs at the gaff,, fucking flea infestation im getting eaten so been dealing with that fucker and that aint cheap neither, sum folks just dont give a fuk, just glad the animals have gone but ov the heat form the lights has made em go lally


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me these physco are taking off nrly a ft tall and the seedlings like 3 inches with 6-7 leaves, bollox, i may be bring the physco to my micro grow and put livers in the room,,, i knew i shouldnt have given them rhiz! but o a +note the seedlings are on 2.5ml per of base nutes now, and the temps are at a steady 29,, so i guess its time for second extractor to get put in,
> bollox more fucking expence.


Think u should move them to urs and put the new clones in the room, did I not say that ud have problems tryin to keep them psycho with the seeds...I was right, AGAIN lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks fuckin lush yorkie. And done at 8 too. Win win.


Well the smaller one is done but the bigger one might well need 10-11 to finish proper yet, I'll see what it looks like next week after 9 and make an executive decision on an extra week or not.

I've a festival on the 24th and her cousin coming to stay, if it goes 10 it'll only have a week to dry before then.


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks fuckin lush yorkie. And done at 8 too. Win win.
> 
> Indikat, so your not heating your bub aye? How's it decarbing ? I must be missing something here, I know drying slow and curing is just ad important for taste n hit in hash but surely your just increasing your risk of mould leaving it wet in the fridge for a month?
> 
> ...


want some don?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao you wanker
> 
> no seriously both where top notch and you no what im like if it wasnt i would say lol


They were and still are indeed quite fantastic examples of good weed. Absolute mind fuck. Dog is definitely more of a bed time smoke than the Pitt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Think u should move them to urs and put the new clones in the room, did I not say that ud have problems tryin to keep them psycho with the seeds...I was right, AGAIN lol.


i never had a problem last time, meh no matter its no biggey by the time my livers land the seedlings will be same size anyways

and u mean your right FOR ONCE! knob lol 

still sat here itching, stripped of in my garden wen i got bak, fuk the neighbours i aint bringing fleas to my house thr orrible shitters

but yeh i will do hopefully the lad will come thru with my jack haze cuts too, so il have one and fling u once if u want it, dunno but its fucking potent but saying that i think all shits potent realy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i never had a problem last time, meh no matter its no biggey by the time my livers land the seedlings will be same size anyways
> 
> and u mean your right FOR ONCE! knob lol
> 
> ...


Lol, ic3 has got fleas!...

cheers for the offer m8 but I just wouldn't have no wer for it. Unless u want to grow it at urs for me and well split it then I suppose I could do that?? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Right I'm off lads, se ye's


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right I'm off lads, se ye's


av a good one mg. laterz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right I'm off lads, se ye's


 night mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, ic3 has got fleas!...
> 
> cheers for the offer m8 but I just wouldn't have no wer for it. Unless u want to grow it at urs for me and well split it then I suppose I could do that?? Lol


thinking of fleas i remember when i was a kid bout thirteen-fourteen we would doss around with these smackheads, place to go when we was bunking of school and to buy soapbar but most importantly a place to steal all there prescription benzos when they where zonked out on smack, i remember one of them had a dog and the place was fucking riddled with fleas, this huge black crack dealer came round one day, we was all in the kitchen and hes seen some fleas on his leg, fuck he freaked out jumped on the table and was screaming lmfao the bloke was fucking huge tho it was a sight i tell ya.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right I'm off lads, se ye's


Cya later mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

Any one ever tried one of them slow release c02 bags?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

hey people ! brit grower here saying what up ??  everyone nice and high ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> hey people ! brit grower here saying what up ??  everyone nice and high ?


took you a long time to find the uk thread joined apr 2008? cool avatar tho the henry snorting a huge line lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any one ever tried one of them slow release c02 bags?


not used the bags but from what i can understand with CO2 you have to have a sealed room an be pumping shit loads of the stuff in there for it to make any difference whatsoever


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> not used the bags but from what i can understand with CO2 you have to have a sealed room an be pumping shit loads of the stuff in there for it to make any difference whatsoever


I was thinking that, surely your extractor would have it all out the tent befor it could have any grate effect.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

think there just abiit of a gimmick spoons as sae said u need a sealed room and to be pumping shitloads in for any effect, well from what ive read anyway have never used it personally.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah lol been busy and in 2008 i was in new zealand lol i only started using this again last year wen doing outdoor grow and ive got my 400 watt cool tube ready for when i move so im hanging around  lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

p.s i love the henry


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> think there just abiit of a gimmick spoons as sae said u need a sealed room and to be pumping shitloads in for any effect, well from what ive read anyway have never used it personally.


Yeah can't see a lil bag doin much and fuck buying a proper c02 system, fuck me sideways have u seen the price of em!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> think there just abiit of a gimmick spoons as sae said u need a sealed room and to be pumping shitloads in for any effect, well from what ive read anyway have never used it personally.


hey sambo check this out and you tell me if ud make the order like trust a feedbak/rep wise plz
http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/1b9bf20e59


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey sambo check this out and you tell me if ud make the order like trust a feedbak/rep wise plz
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/1b9bf20e59


i will do ice just gis min im going out for a cig first.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> not used the bags but from what i can understand with CO2 you have to have a sealed room an be pumping shit loads of the stuff in there for it to make any difference whatsoever


Aye, around 1500-2000ppm.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah can't see a lil bag doin much and fuck buying a proper c02 system, fuck me sideways have u seen the price of em!


yeah its ridiculous mate, a mate of mine bought a co2 system once(sealed 9x9 room with 4x600HPS n1x400HPS vert in middle) but fucked it all off after the 1st grow as he was going thru 10-15 bottles a month at like £20-30 a pop an only yielded about an extra 5-10oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will do ice just gis min im going out for a cig first.


as per our convo earlier check these badboys out uk seller, avin sum on monday or if i can talk the wife round il have 10 tomoz
http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/4bf49d22d1/10


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as per our convo earlier check these badboys out uk seller, avin sum on monday or if i can talk the wife round il have 10 tomoz
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/4bf49d22d1/10


u got the addy for the browser thing so ya can view the road by any chance? lost it a while bk lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> u got the addy for the browser thing so ya can view the road by any chance? lost it a while bk lol


just looking at these 20mg diazia's good fedback and obvously hes pressing them himself 
https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/tor-browser-2.3.25-10_en-US.exe


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 3, 2013)

silkroadvb5piz3r.onion


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> silkroadvb5piz3r.onion


 yeh and that one for the sr itself, just regd atm bmr and browisng the shooters, they reckon,well a seller does he can get a bolt action sniper rifle thru to the uk! fuking yeh right,! same deal with ar15 lol maddness


yey fast 6 PERFECT copy is up,, bowt fucking time, summet for tonights viweing pleasure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its ridiculous mate, a mate of mine bought a co2 system once(sealed 9x9 room with 4x600HPS n1x400HPS vert in middle) but fucked it all off after the 1st grow as he was going thru 10-15 bottles a month at like £20-30 a pop an only yielded about an extra 5-10oz


lol fuck that not worth it for the price of em


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just looking at these 20mg diazia's good fedback and obvously hes pressing them himself
> https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/tor-browser-2.3.25-10_en-US.exe


im just loading up tor now, but twenty mg vals, thats chilzone they are good mate. and they are reliable vendor,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and that one for the sr itself, just regd atm bmr and browisng the shooters, they reckon,well a seller does he can get a bolt action sniper rifle thru to the uk! fuking yeh right,! same deal with ar15 lol maddness
> 
> 
> yey fast 6 PERFECT copy is up,, bowt fucking time, summet for tonights viweing pleasure


the shooter etc is a load of bollax ice, its hard enough to get cheap cigs threw customs let alone guns lol bmr is shite mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im just loading up tor now, but twenty mg vals, thats chilzone they are good mate. and they are reliable vendor,


the 20mg vals are seller smokeyjoes, works out at 16 qwid for the 10 not bad not bad at all, and uk seller, severley tempted,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the 20mg vals are seller smokeyjoes, works out at 16 qwid for the 10 not bad not bad at all, and uk seller, severley tempted,


they are chillzones ice smokeyjoe is just selling smaller amounts for chillzone.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are chillzones ice smokeyjoe is just selling smaller amounts for chillzone.


ahh ok cool,, yeh the shooters lol imagine trying to get a bolt action sniper thru ofg lol idiots,

u triued any of these 20ml jobbies no?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as per our convo earlier check these badboys out uk seller, avin sum on monday or if i can talk the wife round il have 10 tomoz
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/4bf49d22d1/10


yeah they are kosher mate like i say hes linked with chillzone and is just selling smaller amounts for them.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh ok cool,, yeh the shooters lol imagine trying to get a bolt action sniper thru ofg lol idiots,
> 
> u triued any of these 20ml jobbies no?


no not the twentys they are new mate, but there tens where spot on.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

clonzepam is a better benzo, hits harder n last longer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and that one for the sr itself, just regd atm bmr and browisng the shooters, they reckon,well a seller does he can get a bolt action sniper rifle thru to the uk! fuking yeh right,! same deal with ar15 lol maddness
> 
> 
> yey fast 6 PERFECT copy is up,, bowt fucking time, summet for tonights viweing pleasure


yeah they come in on boats,easier than ppl think to get guns into the country lol

Where does that torthing install to when its done? m running firefox btw, been so long since i used it i cant remember lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not the twentys they are new mate, but there tens where spot on.


ahh ok cool,, did u check that 1st link out i showed u,, its 270 qwid so would like a 2nd opinion, at least i worked it out to 27 qwid (roughly)
heres link incase
http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/1b9bf20e59


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah they come in on boats,easier than ppl think to get guns into the country lol
> 
> Where does that torthing install to when its done? m running firefox btw, been so long since i used it i cant remember lol


maybe on boats sea but certainly not threw the post lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> lol fuck that not worth it for the price of em


yeah just another growing scam mate, just like seeds at £5-100 a pop, boosters, 20 bottle nute line-ups etc etc


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh ok cool,, did u check that 1st link out i showed u,, its 270 qwid so would like a 2nd opinion, at least i worked it out to 27 qwid (roughly)
> heres link incase
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/1b9bf20e59


what u planning on making mdma lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh ok cool,, yeh the shooters lol imagine trying to get a bolt action sniper thru ofg lol idiots,
> 
> u triued any of these 20ml jobbies no?


you may laugh but i guarantee you if you ordered it you would probably eat your words when it turnt up on ya doorstep lol, how do ya think all the little chavvy ganbangers get their shit? dont fall from the sky lol

An customs isnt as tight as people think, also the people who bring guns in do it thru places like the docks were they are hidden in false compartments on the boats etc, an a lot of the docks in this country you can just drive in an out of at your leisure lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what u planning on making mdma lmao


not for me a pal was chatting to me said i bet u cant get------- so i looked and seems i can but 1litre of liquid,, its a lot for customs but its oil? but thers nobody from uk whos said they are who has purchased, but dunno hence why i asked ur pov


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> maybe on boats sea but certainly not threw the post lmao


Even through the post has been known mate, thing ya gotta remember is all weapons will strip down to just their bare components, so mail it bit by bit an its easily done, ive got mates that served out in iraq/afghan that have done that very thing lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone know where that tor browser installs to when ya doo it? been ages since i used it n cant remember lol, running firefox btw


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone know where that tor browser installs to when ya doo it? been ages since i used it n cant remember lol, running firefox btw


https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

install that and your good to go, makes sense also what u say bout stripping down and sending bit by bit.

should go to your downloads file.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 3, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> hey people ! brit grower here saying what up ??  everyone nice and high ?


what ya growin at the min then sam? got any pics?


----------



## indikat (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks fuckin lush yorkie. And done at 8 too. Win win.
> 
> Indikat, so your not heating your bub aye? How's it decarbing ? I must be missing something here, I know drying slow and curing is just ad important for taste n hit in hash but surely your just increasing your risk of mould leaving it wet in the fridge for a month?
> 
> ...


thanks man, the fridge is cold and dry so no probs for dryin pure bub as it has no hydrophilic vegetative matter on which mold spores can fruit, an at that temp they are dormant, leaving it for longer periods in tha fridge seems to makeit stronger , unfortunately it don't last


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
> 
> install that and your good to go, makes sense also what u say bout stripping down and sending bit by bit.
> 
> should go to your downloads file.


installed it all but dont seem to be working lol, fuck it it can wait til tomoz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

It comes.down as zip then extracts to jr downloads folder then its a folder called tor browser cljk it and wait a sec


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> It comes.down as zip then extracts to jr downloads folder then its a folder called tor browser cljk it and wait a sec


yup done all that, started tor, went n made a cuppa to give it time then put the addy in, hit go an absolutely nothing happened lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuk it I'm off to hit the sack I'm fucked... Gotta drive to Preston in the morning really cba full off pakis and smack heads!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

nite mate....


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 3, 2013)

day 22 of 12/12 View attachment 2724094View attachment 2724095View attachment 2724096View attachment 2724097View attachment 2724098View attachment 2724099 day 2 of 12/12


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> day 22 of 12/12 View attachment 2724094View attachment 2724095View attachment 2724096View attachment 2724097View attachment 2724098View attachment 2724099 day 2 of 12/12View attachment 2724100View attachment 2724101



love em ! looking real tight too mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jul 3, 2013)

look ok lads you reckon?? for day 21/22 considering they had a week/10 days less veg than they should have, I think they just about ok....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

damn straight drofwelshmagic ! right im off to sleeps im fucked  peace guys nice growing !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Im on virgin and its slow. Ur with sky so be even slower lol he my hav gin u wrong addy.. google silk road pastebin amd try sum of yhem or get the hidden wiki likk again google


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Im on virgin and its slow. Ur with sky so be even slower lol he my hav gin u wrong addy.. google silk road pastebin amd try sum of yhem or get the hidden wiki likk again google


nah im witth virgin, 30mb or summat, will have another crack at it tomorrow once ive had a smoke n me head is straight lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> the gold price is very low now the £800 mentioned is sterling and it is always quoted in $ so u only trade one thing not two..(gold and forex), my trade that I was happy wiv the other day nearly died overnight (from £400 up to -£199 ffs) so 600 kwid almost wiped....today it is back up at 400 profit, if it has bottomed I get to make free money every day for a few months without doing anything else...or I could loose only 200 kwid...a no brainer if it works



as it happens i brought some gold , i paid around and bellow the £7 a gram , i also brought sovs at around the £120 for a full , the intention was to flog off at its peak of the £13 or so but didnt find time and wasnt really fussed , the main idea was to buy a sov a month and use it as a pension fund but i wouldnt buy them at the £300 they hit after paying half that so dropped it , i also looked at the values based over long term rather than short , in say another 20-25 yrs it should have the same sort of swing its had previously and thats at about the time mogs will be an old cunt and need the money , ive got a rough 8-10 grands worth ( hard to say )


----------



## moggggys (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> you may laugh but i guarantee you if you ordered it you would probably eat your words when it turnt up on ya doorstep lol, how do ya think all the little chavvy ganbangers get their shit? dont fall from the sky lol
> 
> An customs isnt as tight as people think, also the people who bring guns in do it thru places like the docks were they are hidden in false compartments on the boats etc, an a lot of the docks in this country you can just drive in an out of at your leisure lol



through east germany and tied under cars then simply driven through france here , customs dont look for anything but fags , they need a reason to go to the trouble of searching behind fuel tanks etc so a family of 4 gets ignored


----------



## moggggys (Jul 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> not used the bags but from what i can understand with CO2 you have to have a sealed room an be pumping shit loads of the stuff in there for it to make any difference whatsoever


sealed room its easy to have high co2 levels , with extraction you either have it coming on and off when the fans off or keeping turning them both off and on with timers , co2 is heavier than air so it tends to stay down the base of a plant unless blown via fans , you can also make your own with a bit of yeast , brown suger and warm water , costs pennys to make shit loads if you so wish , i used to make it into a 2l bottle with the lid fitted and a tube coming out that i would place within the canopy , id shake the bottle from time to time to reinvigorate it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

moggggys said:


> through east germany and tied under cars then simply driven through france here , customs dont look for anything but fags , they need a reason to go to the trouble of searching behind fuel tanks etc so a family of 4 gets ignored


yeah ive heard of that one as well, down here tho the russians just bring em in on boats, we used to buy stun guns n coshes n weighted gloves etc an sell em on again to all the door staff we used to work with lol, they did at the same time have AK`s for £1200 an hand grenades at £50 a pop an numerous other shit in the hold but at the time i was being watched by the old bill so didnt wanna take too many chances, bad enough being caught with hundreds of stun guns n coshes let alone fully automatic assault weapons lmao

We did however take a shitload of vodka an fags off em at the time (pallets at a time) so one day we all got really drunk on their boat an then went over the marshes an they let us have a play with a Draganov(spelling?) 7.62mm sniper rifle, one of the nicest rifles ive ever shot at long distances( very close second to the enfield 303. sport hunting rifle) was smashing chimney pots n windows on a disused building at bout half a mile lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually thinking bout it they were both probably just VERY slightly behind the 50. barret, that beast thumps like a bitch lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuckin forgot how to use photoshop....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and that one for the sr itself, just regd atm bmr and browisng the shooters, they reckon,well a seller does he can get a bolt action sniper rifle thru to the uk! fuking yeh right,! same deal with ar15 lol maddness
> 
> 
> yey fast 6 PERFECT copy is up,, bowt fucking time, summet for tonights viweing pleasure


yeah mate the yank, he said you might get a free tv with ur order lmao, 100% success rate, damn right, ima get one of them hill billy guns, with my jeans an roughed up cap jus sit on my porch all day spittin in a cup


----------



## iiKode (Jul 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh ok cool,, yeh the shooters lol imagine trying to get a bolt action sniper thru ofg lol idiots,
> 
> u triued any of these 20ml jobbies no?


you do relize ull get about 10 different packages, not just a package with a gun, seen it on another site, they give you ll the bits n bobs an instructions, nobdy will be able tot ell ur gettin a gun unless they open the parcel with the stock an barrel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks man, the fridge is cold and dry so no probs for dryin pure bub as it has no hydrophilic vegetative matter on which mold spores can fruit, an at that temp they are dormant, leaving it for longer periods in tha fridge seems to makeit stronger , unfortunately it don't last


You know your onions indi. Mine will not be as good as yours I mix all grades so I have to dry it for storing but like you say its never there long haha


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

so what happens when one of the packages doesn't arrive....you've got a gun without a firing pin or something stupid like that. Better off buying a baseball bat.


iiKode said:


> you do relize ull get about 10 different packages, not just a package with a gun, seen it on another site, they give you ll the bits n bobs an instructions, nobdy will be able tot ell ur gettin a gun unless they open the parcel with the stock an barrel


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 4, 2013)

anyone having trouble with the tor browser? mine keeps on saying [h=1]Sorry, check is temporarily disabled until we can fix it. (If you're reading this with Tor Browser Bundle, your Tor is working fine.)[/h]


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

the bit in brackets kind of gives the game away....the sr admins will be hitting servers with big pink internet hammers!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Morning reprobates..


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

morning sae


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning sae


Morning mate you ok? Jus sitting here waiting for the royal Fail , hoping they turn up before I have to leave for the Jokeshop lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning mate you ok? Jus sitting here waiting for the royal Fail , hoping they turn up before I have to leave for the Jokeshop lol


yeah im all good, just has a couple of bacon rolls one with mushroom one with two eggs, they went down a fucking treat lol what ya waiting for anything nice?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im all good, just has a couple of bacon rolls one with mushroom one with two eggs, they went down a fucking treat lol what ya waiting for anything nice?


Bubble Fairy  gotta leave here at 130 to get the right train so hopefully they get their arses in gear lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Bubble Fairy  gotta leave here at 130 to get the right train so hopefully they get their arses in gear lol


yeah i wouldnt wana miss that one either lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i wouldnt wana miss that one either lol


I spose tho, even if they do come when im out its better to have that sitting in the sorting office for a day over a stinky bag or green lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

Think I've been rumbled. Gaffers been pulled into the building managers office, I've done one out the side door waiting on an all clear or I'm away to rip down fuckin fast.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I spose tho, even if they do come when im out its better to have that sitting in the sorting office for a day over a stinky bag or green lol


wasnt saythin that cause of the sorting office malarky more that i wouldnt want to miss it cause i would be wantin to get tucked in as soon as it arrived olol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

Fuck I'm away to rip down. Shit the bed.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think I've been rumbled. Gaffers been pulled into the building managers office, I've done one out the side door waiting on an all clear or I'm away to rip down fuckin fast.


FUCK don, praying for u mate that its to do wit the someone else and they aint there for you.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think I've been rumbled. Gaffers been pulled into the building managers office, I've done one out the side door waiting on an all clear or I'm away to rip down fuckin fast.


that was a like of support


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think I've been rumbled. Gaffers been pulled into the building managers office, I've done one out the side door waiting on an all clear or I'm away to rip down fuckin fast.


Ya gaffer they type to give ya the heads up so ya dont get fucked or not?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck I'm away to rip down. Shit the bed.


Mate you know if any of us were closer we would be round in a heartbeat to help you out, hope it goes as smoothly as poss for ya, we've all got everything crossed for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

well i've had the gypsies kiss. it'd been opened in ireland and repackaged return to sender. post lass opened it. gaffer got the pull, i flitted through the side door and waited for the word. he met me in the pub garden and gave me the story. we went straight in and faced the music. they're happy to keep it quiet if we do. that was a fucking awkward situation. they'd looked back and saw it wasn't the first parcel to that address and started asking awkward Q's. 

gaffer wasn't happy. it involved a trainee post lass and they've evicted tennants for this in these offices before. i've been fucking lucky as. 

i was in two minds to flit yem and rip in the pub garden. fuckin hell, feel like i've dodged a bullet. cheers for the support lads. i'm away to clean the poop out me kegs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i've had the gypsies kiss. it'd been opened in ireland and repackaged return to sender. post lass opened it. gaffer got the pull, i flitted through the side door and waited for the word. he met me in the pub garden and gave me the story. we went straight in and faced the music. they're happy to keep it quiet if we do. that was a fucking awkward situation. they'd looked back and saw it wasn't the first parcel to that address and started asking awkward Q's.
> 
> gaffer wasn't happy. it involved a trainee post lass and they've evicted tennants for this in these offices before. i've been fucking lucky as.
> 
> i was in two minds to flit yem and rip in the pub garden. fuckin hell, feel like i've dodged a bullet. cheers for the support lads. i'm away to clean the poop out me kegs.


good to hear it didnt turn out bad for ya mate

So did they find the parcel "contents" and did they realise what it was if so?


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

between you and him up the road yer a right pair eh munchkins. glad it's all gravy lad, smacked wrist of the post lady.

So did you smoke what was returned? lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i've had the gypsies kiss. it'd been opened in ireland and repackaged return to sender. post lass opened it. gaffer got the pull, i flitted through the side door and waited for the word. he met me in the pub garden and gave me the story. we went straight in and faced the music. they're happy to keep it quiet if we do. that was a fucking awkward situation. they'd looked back and saw it wasn't the first parcel to that address and started asking awkward Q's.
> 
> gaffer wasn't happy. it involved a trainee post lass and they've evicted tennants for this in these offices before. i've been fucking lucky as.
> 
> i was in two minds to flit yem and rip in the pub garden. fuckin hell, feel like i've dodged a bullet. cheers for the support lads. i'm away to clean the poop out me kegs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

oh fuck aye, unwrapped it, the lass was asking how much it was worth the ish. told her less than 20 quid. was i growing it in the back garden at home etc. proper squeaky bum time. as close as i've come top getting popped in a long time.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

popped, or pooped?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

DST said:


> between you and him up the road yer a right pair eh munchkins. glad it's all gravy lad, smacked wrist of the post lady.
> 
> So did you smoke what was returned? lol.


 don't think it would be a good idea to nip out for a j and come back to work pink eyed to fuck, do you!? lol. she did give it me back though! could have been a lot worse. don't think it'll be forgotten in a hurry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

DST said:


> popped, or pooped?


 both mate fer sure


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't think it would be a good idea to nip out for a j and come back to work pink eyed to fuck, do you!? lol. she did give it me back though! could have been a lot worse. don't think it'll be forgotten in a hurry.


fuk em, at least they know you ain't on the smack, lmfao....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

the lassy was joking on saying i'll hold on to it for you  think they just wanted to see i was taking things seriously.

does mean i can't get anything sent to work anymore though from silkroad or anyone off here. they are actively taking an interest in what arrives and leaves...


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

it could be a lot worse man. and it's not like i don't have a different addy to post to. which in all honesty i should be using anyway.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you think thats honestly all that will come of it or are they the kind of ppl to say its swept under the carpet to ya face n then to the police behind ya back after?


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2013)

That's right, Sae get the para stirring spoon out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

hahahah no saer they don't want the aggro. it'd be in the local press the lot. can't say precisely why but trust me it would look bad for everyone concerned.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

DST said:


> That's right, Sae get the para stirring spoon out


Nah not trying to stir mate but it is a situation you have to consider with ppl these days an he knows these ppl better than any of us


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Posty has been n no fairy


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Posty has been n no fairy


im dyin for a smoke, bro told me hed be up today, now i fuckin hear hes away to help a mate, an not comin here till tomorrow, ffs total cunt, now its for sure im takin the last half q or whatever hes got left off him... cant be teasin a stoner like that fuck sake

stab his fuckin tyres for that bs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im dyin for a smoke, bro told me hed be up today, now i fuckin hear hes away to help a mate, an not comin here till tomorrow, ffs total cunt, now its for sure im takin the last half q or whatever hes got left off him... cant be teasin a stoner like that fuck sake
> 
> stab his fuckin tyres for that bs


lol im quite used to only being able to smoke for 2-3days per fortnight coz of money (not that i like it lol) so dont bother me that much an we all know what Royal fail are like lol

Also with signed for deliveries they only promise to deliver about 90% of em next day anyway so fairly standard lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol im quite used to only being able to smoke for 2-3days per fortnight coz of money (not that i like it lol) so dont bother me that much an we all know what Royal fail are like lol
> 
> Also with signed for deliveries they only promise to deliver about 90% of em next day anyway so fairly standard lol


yahmun, well im usually alright, but the past couple month iv been smoking non stop an this is the longest iv been without a smoke, since about january, 9 and a half days now ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

You've had a good run out of work to be fair though Don, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahmun, well im usually alright, but the past couple month iv been smoking non stop an this is the longest iv been without a smoke, since about january, 9 and a half days now ffs


yeah i was like that when i was growing in my old place, went nearly 2 years without a single day off the stuff, first few weeks after that were hell when i couldnt afford any lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i was like that when i was growing in my old place, went nearly 2 years without a single day off the stuff, first few weeks after that were hell when i couldnt afford any lmao


looks like im back to that 2-3 day a fortnight shit aswell, my mate is on jsa, every 2 weeks he gets 7g for 90 quid then buys a q of soap to do him, work that out ursel mate, walks 5 mile into town to sign on cuz hes got nowt left for fares, biggest scavenger for fags u ever met mate, asks you for 2, not just one, seen him run up on people an take the fags out their mouths lmao, fuckin pathetic tho spendin everything u got on smoke tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

sup guys....well last 2 weeks been havin prob with a few of my big fan leafs going yellow...been told was a n def.....im doing organic...add my own cal/mag ect ect.......since prob ive added bit of h2020 and 3ml of gro per ltr....aint realy seen any diff....plants alsewere look healthy n green buds gettin bigger each day 2......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

in 5 weeks of flower now....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've had a good run out of work to be fair though Don, lol.


aye too true. it's more an unfortunate sequence of events and a couple of errors at my end and the other end using their birds address so the postie obviously looked at the rest of the post and thought aye you don't live here ya chancer. 

I could not doubt still receive to work they won't open my post but i think i'll leave it a good while i reckon, if all my post stops coming and going they'll think i was posting shit loads of gear haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye too true. it's more an unfortunate sequence of events and a couple of errors at my end and the other end using their birds address so the postie obviously looked at the rest of the post and thought aye you don't live here ya chancer.
> 
> I could not doubt still receive to work they won't open my post but i think i'll leave it a good while i reckon, if all my post stops coming and going they'll think i was posting shit loads of gear haha


get some stamps an just send ursel loads of crap, phone chargers, random letters etc make it seem normal like it was a one off? suppose leaving it wont do any harm either


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup guys....well last 2 weeks been havin prob with a few of my big fan leafs going yellow...been told was a n def.....im doing organic...add my own cal/mag ect ect.......since prob ive added bit of h2020 and 3ml of gro per ltr....aint realy seen any diff....plants alsewere look healthy n green buds gettin bigger each day 2......View attachment 2724582View attachment 2724583View attachment 2724584


i may be wrong, but you should have just gotten some grow nutes, like biogrow, something thats high in nitrogen, i dont know what that h202 shit is, i remember u saying ur grow shop guy told u to buy it whats the chances it was more expensive than the grow nutes, marketing bullshit, im lucky one of my grow shop guys is sound, infact he pointed me to playgron lightmix today because it was cheaper for me, and gave me 2 pots for free yaya


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

any advice? ive still got 5 weeks of flower left shld i be worrid?


imcjayt said:


> sup guys....well last 2 weeks been havin prob with a few of my big fan leafs going yellow...been told was a n def.....im doing organic...add my own cal/mag ect ect.......since prob ive added bit of h2020 and 3ml of gro per ltr....aint realy seen any diff....plants alsewere look healthy n green buds gettin bigger each day 2......View attachment 2724582View attachment 2724583View attachment 2724584


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> looks like im back to that 2-3 day a fortnight shit aswell, my mate is on jsa, every 2 weeks he gets 7g for 90 quid then buys a q of soap to do him, work that out ursel mate, walks 5 mile into town to sign on cuz hes got nowt left for fares, biggest scavenger for fags u ever met mate, asks you for 2, not just one, seen him run up on people an take the fags out their mouths lmao, fuckin pathetic tho spendin everything u got on smoke tho


yeah i have to walk everywhere as well mate, not thru spending too much on weed but just having enough money to buy food n pay bills etc an faced with the choice of sitting on a bus everywhere n never getting a smke, or walking 2-3miles into town n keeping fit an having a smoke once a fortnight to stop me going insane i know what i prefer lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

cheers Kode, I get plenty of that sort of shit anyway. it's more outgoing that's the issue. 

Imcjayt, they look fine i wouldn't worry about the odd yellow leaf.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any advice? ive still got 5 weeks of flower left shld i be worrid?


Well if you know it is a nitrogen deficiency then feed em some nitrogen lol, go down the pound shop n find some veggie nutes high in nitrogen n feed em with it


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ok.....kno i got yellow leafs to come in last weeks ect.....but as these was early.....was bit worrid......ill c how it goes anyways.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers Kode, I get plenty of that sort of shit anyway. it's more outgoing that's the issue.
> 
> Imcjayt, they look fine i wouldn't worry about the odd yellow leaf.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer thats what i got the h2020 and uped me grow amount......nothin realy changed.......as i sed tho just the odd leaf ere n there....just wernt quite shure if was going to cause me probs down the line


Saerimmner said:


> Well if you know it is a nitrogen deficiency then feed em some nitrogen lol, go down the pound shop n find some veggie nutes high in nitrogen n feed em with it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

i was gonna say the same, rest of the room looking fine and with no N def is just the odd yellow leaf, classic noob move imc lol ''oh no ive got a yellow leaf'' helppppppppppppppp lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok.....kno i got yellow leafs to come in last weeks ect.....but as these was early.....was bit worrid......ill c how it goes anyways.....


how may exactly are you losing, if its say 0-6 a plant i wouldnt worry at all realy, infact prolly stretch it up to about 15 depending on size, show us some full pics mate sombdy will help ya, lookin at ur pics, u got nothin to worry about


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ok lads.....cheers.....lol newuser.....just didnt want me grow fbukin up in last 5 weeks.....would rather ask and sound like noob thay have me girls fbuk up.......lol......and my fairys will be sprinklin there fairy dust in 5 weeks.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any advice? ive still got 5 weeks of flower left shld i be worrid?


The same bottle of Nitrogen that you should have got the first time instead of letting the guy in the shop sell you Hydrogen Peroxide.

Canna Nitrogen.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-N-20-NITROGEN-1-LITRE-/221223113553?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item3381ecd351


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer thats the shit i was after.....as i use the calcium in that........tbh i think he didnt kno what he was on bout it was a diff old bloke......


The Yorkshireman said:


> The same bottle of Nitrogen that you should have got the first time instead of letting the guy in the shop sell you Hydrogen Peroxide.
> 
> Canna Nitrogen.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-N-20-NITROGEN-1-LITRE-/221223113553?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item3381ecd351


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thats the shit i was after.....as i use the calcium in that........tbh i think he didnt kno what he was on bout it was a diff old bloke......


So ive gotta ask......if it was obvious to you that the twat didnt have a clue what he was on about why did you follow hos reccomendation n buy the peroxide?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

well i phoned him up.....asked for some nitrogen.....sed yer got some in......so went to shop n he gave me that......cos me 8 sqid i think.....he didnt have that canna nitrogen in shop sold out.......so he gave me that to try......


Saerimmner said:


> So ive gotta ask......if it was obvious to you that the twat didnt have a clue what he was on about why did you follow hos reccomendation n buy the peroxide?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok lads.....cheers.....lol newuser.....just didnt want me grow fbukin up in last 5 weeks.....would rather ask and sound like noob thay have me girls fbuk up.......lol......and my fairys will be sprinklin there fairy dust in 5 weeks.....


im only having a laugh mate, its just a common one for new growers that u see posted, some of them are close to tears bout there few yellow leaves lol

rest of your room dont look N def so go easy with all the new N nutes your plannig on giving them.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

well tbh now im just going to stik with the grow....n fuk that h2o2o2o2o2o2o bollox off......


newuserlol said:


> im only having a laugh mate, its just a common one for new growers that u see posted, some of them are close to tears bout there few yellow leaves lol
> 
> rest of your room dont look N def so go easy with all the new N nutes your plannig on giving them.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

peroxide for N def, you gotta be kidding me right, i dont know what that stuff is but surley ur not growing "organic" like u said before if ur adding that shit

u are growing organic right? get a base nute for grow and add that, or the shit yorkie was talkin about


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer tbh i did think that but i thort hey he works in grow shop he knows his shit.......obv not.....yer ill het a bottle of canna n to keep buy me.....


iiKode said:


> peroxide for N def, you gotta be kidding me right, i dont know what that stuff is but surley ur not growing "organic" like u said before if ur adding that shit
> 
> u are growing organic right? get a base nute for grow and add that, or the shit yorkie was talkin about


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

i remember back in the day when i knew fuck all, i had a yellow leaf i was shitting it, went online to find out what it was N def, so went got some grow nutes fed it, sat and waited for the leaf to turn green again ffs LOL

back in the day with me windowsill male


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ah man tbh i do feel like a dik....but hey we all went thru the noob stage i guess....take me hat off 2 u guys tho.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well i phoned him up.....asked for some nitrogen.....sed yer got some in......so went to shop n he gave me that......cos me 8 sqid i think.....he didnt have that canna nitrogen in shop sold out.......so he gave me that to try......


So the old guy wasted your time by telling you they had some in stock and have you travel to the shop to find out he was wrong, then he gave you some random bottle of chemicals that you know fuck all about for no reason (it's not the Nitrogen you need) and you paid him £8 for the privilege just because.......?

................


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

time for a wander to the jokeshop, cyas all in a bit


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the old guy wasted your time by telling you they had some in stock and have you travel to the shop to find out he was wrong, then he gave you some random bottle of chemicals that you know fuck all about for no reason (it's not the Nitrogen you need) and you paid him £8 for the privilege just because.......?
> 
> ................


thats like a tesco employee advising you to get syrup for your rustlers burger ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

FUCK its got a yellow leaf into the bin these too go lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

worthless fella, i'll take it off ya if ya like  post it to errrrr second thoughts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

sweet just got a s3 for 30 qwid! new lens and thats a 100 qwid profit,, 

afternoon bitches.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> FUCK its got a yellow leaf into the bin these too go lmao


yep all that bud is worthless now hahahaha, i remember my first thought when i had my windowsill male was some sort of infection lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> worthless fella, i'll take it off ya if ya like  post it to errrrr second thoughts


have a look ont he road, there is those people who for a price will get stuff sent to them then you get it from them, like a dummy house address, think its more for guns and shit, r whats wrong with ur place? too para or what?

i think its under services, but you message em and they will tell you the loacation of the nearest house to you.

not worth it for anything small, but might wanna try it if ur gettin kilos sent to you


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

lolol alrite guys nuff with the piss take lol.....(newb to be xpected).....i went to shop n asked for nitrogen......what i needed.....was the old cojja who gave me that.....fbuk it anyways lessen lernt......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

your room looks fine to me imc, dont seem to be any N def on any of the rest the room, i wouldnt worry bout it mate not the odd yellow leaf anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

hahah fuck that Kode, asking to be ripped off that is. 

nowt wrong with my place it's just easier to be at work than at home, just means i'll have to work from home the morning i'm expecting owt.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer man not gonna worry now.....just let them finish....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lolol alrite guys nuff with the piss take lol....was the old cojja who gave me that


It's deserved, you accepted something you didn't need and paid the man. It's not a noob mistake, it's a consumer sheeple mistake.

Selling snow to the Eskimo's ring a bell!?

Personally I would have kicked off at the guy for wasting my time after I took the liberty of phoning beforehand, then have the bare faced cheek to try palm me off with something completely unrelated once I got there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

To be honest the old guy is lucky he didn't do it to a van of scally's cos I've seen folk get duct taped to desks and the till taken for similar!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer i totaly get u...yer im pissed off cos all i kno he could of gave me sommert that could of fuked my plants up....if id of known it was wrong.....as i didnt i was going on bloke in shop knowing his shit then i wouldnt of brought it.....he obv dosent kno what he on about and gave me wrong shit and advice.....yer i kno im not an exp grower...but i went to shop for nitrogen...and all he gave me is oxygen?.....ill have a word with the young lad who i usualy deal with when i go in there.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> It's deserved, you accepted something you didn't need and paid the man. It's not a noob mistake, it's a consumer sheeple mistake.
> 
> Selling snow to the Eskimo's ring a bell!?
> 
> Personally I would have kicked off at the guy for wasting my time after I took the liberty of phoning beforehand, then have the bare faced cheek to try palm me off with something completely unrelated once I got there.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ah man yer i could kik off but the young lad who owns it is sound....gave me loads stuff cheep in past......ay worth loosing me local shop over.....fuk it anyways ay worth it....trial n error


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

fuk me sambo you go t a yellow leaf i think your right she neds to get scrapped! shes FUCKED!!hahaah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

h202 is handy to have around actually. good for keeping the PM at bay and oxygen to the roots though how it does that i don't quite know. i'm still trying to work out if you could just water down bleach, but it's probably odour and tasteless unlike demestos


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> h202 is handy to have around actually. good for keeping the PM at bay and oxygen to the roots though how it does that i don't quite know. i'm still trying to work out if you could just water down bleach, but it's probably odour and tasteless unlike demestos


It's a gimmick mate, You need a catalyst for it to be applicable and even then it's pointless as the o2 released would escape quicker than the roots could use it.

It'd fizz up like when you pour it on a cut.


I'm not falling for it until somebody shows me the relevant levels of o2 released as it decomposes naturally, impossible I think.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

i made my own c02 bottle once, made it to big for my room tho and suffocated me shit, but point ws it works,

and it was only in the room a hr, and my plants wer doubled over, (1st grow reading nocense on google) so it obviously gets absorbed thru the leaves rather fast, be like a mist wunt it?

most comm growers swear by it and they know ther shit! i


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

We're on about Hydrogen Peroxide releasing Oxygen as it decomposes at the roots IC3 not Co2 into the air.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We're on about Hydrogen Peroxide releasing Oxygen as it decomposes at the roots IC3 not Co2 into the air.


how does it get to the roots tho since ther under the medium? airpots be best for that stuff then


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

.snot a gimmick it chemistry man...you don't need a catalyst unless you are making it then its platinum electrodes all tha way. The chemistry is simple...H2o2 is a reactive oxygen species and a very powerful oxidizer this means it wants to steal electrons from most of what it touches the electrons are e- in the following equation 2H2O2 + 2e- => 2H2O + O2 so it breaks down into water and pure oxygen (cf 21%atmospheric) this increses the oxygen in tha soil an kills a few microbes...use very dilute....don't chuck...and icm your plants look ok they have plenty of N and look nuted not def.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> indis mg bubble, and some dirty kief i done.
> 
> some of the nicest bubble i ever had.


that yellow stuff is the same colour as the stuff that came out of my shaker. i doubt ill try anything else now except a bit of oil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.d2.vu/files/details/2982789/09910279881/

looks a good watch!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah fuck that Kode, asking to be ripped off that is.
> 
> nowt wrong with my place it's just easier to be at work than at home, just means i'll have to work from home the morning i'm expecting owt.


ordering online is asking to be ripped off, remember they rely on feedback on the road aswell....

dnt u just let it come through the post box, fuck signin for anything, seen a video on youtube guy signs for his package 15 mins later door goes in, hes caught with pounds of weed, boom suppose not much difference goin through the letterbox either


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.d2.vu/files/details/2982789/09910279881/
> 
> looks a good watch!


u can watch it on youtube
[video=youtube;Dd6oJjx8ze0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd6oJjx8ze0[/video]

its pretty good, they explain how the founding fathers of america relied upon hemp fields as an income lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/681117-think-post-office-screwed-me.html what u rec to this?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

u rec its bull?


imcjayt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/681117-think-post-office-screwed-me.html what u rec to this?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's deserved, you accepted something you didn't need and paid the man. It's not a noob mistake, it's a consumer sheeple mistake.
> 
> Selling snow to the Eskimo's ring a bell!?
> 
> Personally I would have kicked off at the guy for wasting my time after I took the liberty of phoning beforehand, then have the bare faced cheek to try palm me off with something completely unrelated once I got there.


too right, nothin worse than sombody who is suppose to know what they are doin then just fuckin up the simple things


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how does it get to the roots tho since ther under the medium? airpots be best for that stuff then


omfg u on a blond moment ic3


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> .snot a gimmick it chemistry man...you don't need a catalyst unless you are making it then its platinum electrodes all tha way. The chemistry is simple...H2o2 is a reactive oxygen species and a very powerful oxidizer this means it wants to steal electrons from most of what it touches the electrons are e- in the following equation 2H2O2 + 2e- => 2H2O + O2 so it breaks down into water and pure oxygen (cf 21%atmospheric) this increses the oxygen in tha soil an kills a few microbes...use very dilute....don't chuck...and icm your plants look ok they have plenty of N and look nuted not def.


why the fuck are you growing mate, your way too smart for this seriously.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u rec its bull?


nah man, i think that guy was in america, seeds are illegal over there so they can be taken off you, obv someone at customs decided to play a lil joke on him

yet again im lookin like a fckin spammer


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ah man.....ok...cos i want to buy some seeds soon for next lot....in aug


iiKode said:


> nah man, i think that guy was in america, seeds are illegal over there so they can be taken off you, obv someone at customs decided to play a lil joke on him
> 
> yet again im lookin like a fckin spammer


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man.....ok...cos i want to buy some seeds soon for next lot....in aug


yeah itl be finde, dont think iv heard of anyone from the uk get seeds taken unless they come from murica

go to attitude seaofseeds or seedman, 3 trusty seedbanks for ya


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer prob be attitude.....i did try cloning my plants in dome but as im a fukin NNNNNEWWWBBBB.....lol didnt work......just going to be getting same strain again and do 1 week veg then 12/12......and comp my 2 grows...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer prob be attitude.....i did try cloning my plants in dome but as im a fukin NNNNNEWWWBBBB.....lol didnt work......just going to be getting same strain again and do 1 week veg then 12/12......and comp my 2 grows...


i was just experimenting got 4/4 rooted clones now, think ima try and get em outside, i know its a bit late bud maybe just maybe ill have a few buds on sticks in a couple month


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2013)

. BOOM 11 days into flower now I'm using a free bottle of bio boost been using it since day 1 fuck it its free right lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

how u cloning?....ah man we in for a nice hot weekend.....ive got to put concrete posts in and fencing...grrrr


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2013)

and here's the veg tent blue dream on the left and bubba k on the right and an assortment of seeds Lol think I've dine too many might be giving some away in a few week time lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how u cloning?....ah man we in for a nice hot weekend.....ive got to put concrete posts in and fencing...grrrr


i just had mine in a glass of water sat on the ballast to keep em warm, change water everyday, every second day very light nutes, roots in less than 10 days


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer i tryed cup water one 3 weeks later nothing sprouted......they was just left by window...hmm suppose i could try a glass on heatmat nxt time....ill be doing few exp tryed dome with bubbler n heatmat...faild......my ballasts are in me loft so thats out me window lol....have u tryed the beer bottle meth?


iiKode said:


> i just had mine in a glass of water sat on the ballast to keep em warm, change water everyday, every second day very light nutes, roots in less than 10 days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm gonna be hitting the cloning scene soon I'm just gonna get one of them cloning box things and see how it goes the only other thing is just pop em into a light potting mix for seedlings or sumthin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> .snot a gimmick it chemistry man...you don't need a catalyst unless you are making it then its platinum electrodes all tha way. The chemistry is simple...H2o2 is a reactive oxygen species and a very powerful oxidizer this means it wants to steal electrons from most of what it touches the electrons are e- in the following equation 2H2O2 + 2e- => 2H2O + O2 so it breaks down into water and pure oxygen (cf 21%atmospheric) this increses the oxygen in tha soil an kills a few microbes...use very dilute....don't chuck...and icm your plants look ok they have plenty of N and look nuted not def.


Please, don't give me it's not a gimmick it's chemistry and then spout me an advertising leaflet.

What you've got to ask yourself is......

What concentration is the HP that I'm getting? (How much needed for how much oxygen) 
What is the concentration of HP in my feed water after I've mixed up? (now it's watered down to fuck again however much is used)
At what rate does that concentration of HP decompose naturally without a catalyst?
What kind of soil/mediem levels of oxygen does this rate give and how long before dispersion? (Only ever until you water unless hydro but then it's pointless cos of the airstone)
What are the maximum levels of oxygen my roots can utilise at any one time?
What's the theoretical bang per buck I'll get from using it based on levels of oxygen vs level of utilisation?

In the amounts we're talking in the products available fuck all.
Coco + airpot's and your plants are all ready better than nature, if you want more oxygen to your roots than that then go hydro because that little bottle isn't bringing anything to the table in the real world given that context.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i tryed cup water one 3 weeks later nothing sprouted......they was just left by window...hmm suppose i could try a glass on heatmat nxt time....ill be doing few exp tryed dome with bubbler n heatmat...faild......my ballasts are in me loft so thats out me window lol....have u tryed the beer bottle meth?


yeah, ur not meant to have clones in full sunshine, my ballast is in a pretty shaded area, probably gets about 10% of my light max up therejus enough to keep the photosynthesis going


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ah well ill be open to ideas of guys wen comes to it...would be nice to do some clones insted of forkin out for seeds.....seen so many diff ways and they bein sucessful....suppose yet again its a nother trial n error ive got to go thru till found best 1 for me.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Please, don't give me it's not a gimmick it's chemistry and then spout me an advertising leaflet.
> 
> What you've got to ask yourself is......
> 
> ...


indi vs yorkie place your bets now before its all over, been waiting for this one ever since indi started using big words


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> indi vs yorkie place your bets now before its all over, been waiting for this one ever since indi started using big words


Lol, silly sod.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah well ill be open to ideas of guys wen comes to it...


The people's bean bank......

*Breeders' Boutique.
*http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/

......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The people's bean bank......
> 
> *Breeders' Boutique.
> *http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/
> ...


jesus, how could i have forgotten ^^


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

@ y ....which catalyst does h2o2 need to break down?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 4, 2013)

cheese surprise sounds good... might have to do a breeders boutique feminised seed run


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ y ....which catalyst does h2o2 need to break down?


Glycerin is maybe the safest I can think of.

It will break down naturally like you say but it takes ages.


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

can you explain that please I don't re glycerin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> can you explain that please I don't re glycerin


Sorry I'm not a Yank, Glycerine. It's a suger alcohol used as a solvent/sweetener in foods and drinks and pharmaceuticals, you can also disolve THC in it and then use it in sweets\drinks instead of using alcohol.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GLYCERINE-25ml-Glycerin-sugarcraft-cake-decorating-NEW-/220756392462?hash=item33661b3a0e


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry I'm not a Yank, Glycerine. It's a suger alcohol used as a solvent/sweetener in foods and drinks and pharmaceuticals, you can disolve THC in it and then use it in sweets instead of using alcohol.


whats that got to do with the chemistry of h2o2...it doesn't need a catalyst to reduce this is redox chemistry which is electron transfer


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

i like a good uk thread argument more than most, but this is like nerditup lol not riu lol

at least chuck a cunt or fuck you in there now n then lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 4, 2013)

updates to cum lads!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 4, 2013)

. . . War , what is it good for ? ,... Absolutely nuffin ! Say it again , lol, sorry , can't join in the convo , it's like university challenge in here tonight !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i like a good uk thread argument more than most, but this is like nerditup lol not riu lol
> 
> at least chuck a cunt or fuck you in there now n then lmao


Not really an argument, Id call it more of a debate between these two posh fucks lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> whats that got to do with the chemistry of h2o2...it doesn't need a catalyst to reduce this is redox chemistry which is electron transfer


See the third point.....

*"What you've got to ask yourself is......

What concentration is the HP that I'm getting? (How much needed for how much oxygen) 
What is the concentration of HP in my feed water after I've mixed up? (now it's watered down to fuck again however much is used)
At what rate does that concentration of HP decompose naturally without a catalyst?
What kind of soil/mediem levels of oxygen does this rate give and how long before dispersion? (Only ever until you water unless hydro but then it's pointless cos of the airstone)
What are the maximum levels of oxygen my roots can utilise at any one time?
What's the theoretical bang per buck I'll get from using it based on levels of oxygen vs level of utilisation?"

*It's not about whether it does or does not decompose to oxygen naturally over time it's about how much from the amounts used and for how long and how beneficial it is.

I can't be fucked doing the maths to work out exactly how much oxygen you get out of X product over a period but at a quick stab I'd say not enough to warrant the energy expended pouring it into the bucket let alone £8, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 4, 2013)

I've got a question for u academics , why do I always get pupp on the back of my thumb when I wipe my arse ?


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

I ve started drinking now, serious o clock over fer me, hows it going baz wat u bin upto?


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've got a question for u academics , why do I always get pupp on the back of my thumb when I wipe my arse ?


you need to stop fudge packin back in wen it needs to come out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

And I've been smoking all day, I'm twizzled!


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

oh yeah Sae gutted for ya, me an tha mrs wer vaping wat I sent you last nite an we had rite ggod time, theres a little bit o green in it too...packaging is sealed aluminium so don't stress but the heat....the bubble...its gonna be sticky man


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

shit that rep made me lololol zvice.


----------



## zVice (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally taken that choc heaven down, few nice fat colas probably could've gone another week or so. But had the girls parents in town, so I shut down the lamp and left her in the dark for about 5 days (the plant, not my girl). 

When I finally opened up the tent she looked perfectly fine, a bit thirsty but still green and full of life. Contemplated just turning everything back on and giving her a water, but thought fuck it she's close enough. Sliced her up and hung her last night, she's a stinky little bitch. 

Will try get some pics up at some point, just para about trimming, may need to get a fresh ona tub 



newuserlol said:


> shit that rep made me lololol zvice.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

Howdy doodie  jus be convinced by a guy at a grow shop in Preston to give these pots ago he's got. kinda like air pots but not lol they guy swears by them but then again he would ha. Only cost £1.40 each so I though fuck it y not. Ill get a pic up soon as I put the little un to bed.


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And I've been smoking all day, I'm twizzled!


wat u smoking y was it the paks u seem to get good gear off em?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 4, 2013)

house all packed up ready for the move 2morro, everything except my grow closet and equipment that will be dismantled as im leaving 2morro and setup as soon as im in the new gaff, sat down now smoking a nice fat cheese blunt and im feeling fucked, been a tiring day packing and shit with 3 brats running about pulling it all out at my back lol, gonna make sure ive defo done everything then its time to get the bong out and chill for the rest of the night, up early 2morro to start moving at 9am


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Howdy doodie  jus be convinced by a guy at a grow shop in Preston to give these pots ago he's got. kinda like air pots but not lol they guy swears by them but then again he would ha. Only cost £1.40 each so I though fuck it y not. Ill get a pic up soon as I put the little un to bed.


my local shop has these, the guy who works there said i should give them ago last time when i went in for 1L airpots, but i jus ignored him, i know best as allways lmao but yeah here we go

 half the price of airpots


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

i was going out with bird who worked at ibis hotel u kno it? mind u this was bout 5 yrs ago lol....


spooningbadgers said:


> Howdy doodie  jus be convinced by a guy at a grow shop in Preston to give these pots ago he's got. kinda like air pots but not lol they guy swears by them but then again he would ha. Only cost £1.40 each so I though fuck it y not. Ill get a pic up soon as I put the little un to bed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my local shop has these, the guy who works there said i should give them ago last time when i went in for 1L airpots, but i jus ignored him, i know best as allways lmao but yeah here we go
> 
> View attachment 2724959 half the price of airpots


they look just like net pots u use in hydro, don't think they'd have the same effect as airpots but maybe I'm wrong m8


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> they look just like net pots u use in hydro, don't think they'd have the same effect as airpots but maybe I'm wrong m8


they are deffo not let me link ya up...

check ur rep, this cshop is close to me so dnt want it on display for every fucker who comes reading through this thread

curves direct roots to the holes just like airpots mate, no root circling just like airpots


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my local shop has these, the guy who works there said i should give them ago last time when i went in for 1L airpots, but i jus ignored him, i know best as allways lmao but yeah here we go
> 
> View attachment 2724959 half the price of airpots


Yeah there the ones mate says there's no difference between smart pots air pots and them


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> they look just like net pots u use in hydro, don't think they'd have the same effect as airpots but maybe I'm wrong m8


Yeah that's what I said to him but they have grooves to direct roots away from the pot


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah there the ones mate says there's no difference between smart pots air pots and them


same shit i got told mate, well then might pick them up for next grow, half the price of airpots


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> they are deffo not let me link ya up...
> 
> check ur rep, this cshop is close to me so dnt want it on display for every fucker who comes reading through this thread
> 
> curves direct roots to the holes just like airpots mate, no root circling just like airpots


Aye just had a look at them, suppose its all about the shape ain't it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i was going out with bird who worked at ibis hotel u kno it? mind u this was bout 5 yrs ago lol....


Yeah mate I used to work at a place called sunlight when I was like 17, kinda like an industrial laundrette and used to have to sort all of ibis's towels and bed sheets out, some of the things I have seen on them sheets have scared me for life! Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye just had a look at them, suppose its all about the shape ain't it


easy to mistake em, cuz when i went in i was like wtf those some weird netpots, then i got the whole marketing mumbo jumbo, but am wondering now, cuz the guy at that shop is sound as a pound, even told me to get playgron light mix today to save a couple quid an gave me 2 free normal pots, should have asked for them ones if i knew he was givin me em for free, then when we was driving out seen him out the back smokin somethin an i dnt think twas a fag lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate I used to work at a place called sunlight when I was like 17, kinda like an industrial laundrette and used to have to sort all of ibis's towels and bed sheets out, some of the things I have seen on them sheets have scared my for life! Lol


when i was in benidorm, i spilt chocolate milkshake on me sheets, knew the maid would have thot it was somethin different so jus rolled it up an put it in the bottom of the washin basket, probably made it look worse lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate I used to work at a place called sunlight when I was like 17, kinda like an industrial laundrette and used to have to sort all of ibis's towels and bed sheets out, some of the things I have seen on them sheets have scared my for life! Lol


i remember when i was youngster and in thailand, some whore id been with that night had obviously come-on during the night either that or my huge cock had done her a damage lol but when i went down for breakfast the next day had some thai hotel manager screaming at me ''very dirty boy u dirty boy u must pay'' lmao was a tad embarrassing.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> when i was in benidorm, i spilt chocolate milkshake on me sheets, knew the maid would have thot it was somethin different so jus rolled it up an put it in the bottom of the washin basket, probably made it look worse lmao


Ha ha yeah jus a bit lol. When I was workin at that spot I found shit stains, used comdoms, used tampons u name the stain I've seen it lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i remember when i was youngster and in thailand, some whore id been with that night had obviously come-on during the night either that or my huge cock had done her a damage lol but when i went down for breakfast the next day had some thai hotel manager screaming at me ''very dirty boy u dirty boy u must pay'' lmao was a tad embarrassing.


Ha ha I bet it was mate, iv seen my fair share of blood stains at that spot! needless to say I quit after 2 weeks lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 4, 2013)

@Indi , workin me sack off m8 ! Smoking 6-7 week scrumped blue widow, harsh be fucked ! , @ new , when I was in the Philippines
, I was fucked up on some coconut tree sap drink shit , ended up snorting coke off some stunning birds massive bean in the "rum & roses bar" , it wasn't a bird , & that was no bean !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha yeah jus a bit lol. When I was workin at that spot I found shit stains, used comdoms, used tampons u name the stain I've seen it lmao


fuckin fanny blood, cant stand it me, when i lived in a childrens home some dirty fucker took the sanitry bin and threw it down the stairs, tampons and fanny plugs all over the place, i was chokin all over the place the dirty little fucker, all over not gettin pocket money...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Indi , workin me sack off m8 ! Smoking 6-7 week scrumped blue widow, harsh be fucked ! , @ new , when I was in the Philippines
> , I was fucked up on some coconut tree sap drink shit , ended up snorting coke off some stunning birds massive bean in the "rum & roses bar" , it wasn't a bird , & that was no bean !


jesus, aint that shit dangerious puttin it down there make everything numb?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Indi , workin me sack off m8 ! Smoking 6-7 week scrumped blue widow, harsh be fucked ! , @ new , when I was in the Philippines
> , I was fucked up on some coconut tree sap drink shit , ended up snorting coke off some stunning birds massive bean in the "rum & roses bar" , it wasn't a bird , & that was no bean !


lmao baz, one to tell the grandkids there lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

btw boys fast 6 and trance are now out on torrents, webrip same quality as a dvd rip, well idk its not a cam so im happy


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i remember when i was youngster and in thailand, some whore id been with that night had obviously come-on during the night either that or my huge cock had done her a damage lol but when i went down for breakfast the next day had some thai hotel manager screaming at me ''very dirty boy u dirty boy u must pay'' lmao was a tad embarrassing.


I was stayin in a hotel while working away, had a bird back with me we wer both full, lyin in bed I got up to roll a joint, after she had a smoke she lay back on the bed and then got up and puked all over the sheet the dirty bitch. I tossed her out te fuck and took the sheet of the bed and went and hid it in the hotel lol. It was only the sheet between the sheet u ly on and the quilt so wernt that noticeable to me, but to a maid that makes them beds every day she's bouta of noticed lol, nothing was said and I continued to stay ther for another loada weeks lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> jesus, aint that shit dangerious puttin it down there make everything numb?


supposed to make it feel better mate, stimulates lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> supposed to make it feel better mate, stimulates lol


Haha, spot on mr badgers !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> btw boys fast 6 and trance are now out on torrents, webrip same quality as a dvd rip, well idk its not a cam so im happy


what torrent site u use kode? iv been waitin for faf6 for a while, and world war z


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Indi , workin me sack off m8 ! Smoking 6-7 week scrumped blue widow, harsh be fucked ! , @ new , when I was in the Philippines
> , I was fucked up on some coconut tree sap drink shit , ended up snorting coke off some stunning birds massive bean in the "rum & roses bar" , it wasn't a bird , & that was no bean !


fuck that made me lmao mate, i was only 18 when i was in Thailand i member these older lads who me dad knew taking me to some bar for the first time there they prob slipped her a couple of quid but the fittest dancer on the stage edged slightly off stage pulled her g string accross and these lads pretty much stuck me head in her vag well i didnt need asking twice i was licking,sucking,fingering this vag for a good while until one of the lads tapped me on the shoulder n said ''shes a whore'' lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> what torrent site u use kode? iv been waitin for faf6 for a while, and world war z


i use this site, then it links you to the good sites, the ones i used were pirate bay and kickass, but they are banned now so i stick with newtorrents, monova and a few others, but i allways use this site links you up with anything rather than trying to find specific shit on single torrent sites

http://torrentz.eu/mov/2013+movies-q
click itorrents top right to get all the genres and new torrentes that av jus been uploaded

im lookin forward to world war z aswell mate, but i never spoil it for myself watchin cams, allways wait for the good qualities, and if im realy lookin forward to a film ill wait the extra day or so for the hdrip


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that made me lmao mate, i was only 18 when i was in Thailand i member these older lads who me dad knew taking me to some bar they prob slipped her a couple of quid but the fittest dancer on the stage edged slightly off stage pulled her g string accross and these lads pretty much stuck me head in her vag well i didnt need asking twice i was licking,sucking,fingering this vag for a good while until one of the lads tapped me on the shoulder n said ''shes a whore'' lmfao


lmao first time i was at the strip club i was gettin ass in that face an everythin was about to go for a cheeky grab, but me bro warned me 6 bouncers would be draggin me out if i went too far, ended the night scrappin with the bouncers got my shit pushed in for sure, was my 18th an i was wrecked, my bro was tellin me i was tryin to have a go with 6 at a time, and this was after about 1 of every drink at the bar, ended the night 600 out my pocket and doin a runner on a taxi,

wasnt actually scrappin with them more like picked up by the collar an thrown out lmao i remember doin suicide shots an wakin up with red sore eyes, but was good all in all for not spillin it all on spirits


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao first time i was at the strip club i was gettin ass in that face an everythin was about to go for a cheeky grab, but me bro warned me 6 bouncers would be draggin me out if i went too far, ended the night scrappin with the bouncers got my shit pushed in for sure, was my 18th an i was wrecked, my bro was tellin me i was tryin to have a go with 6 at a time, and this was after about 1 of every drink at the bar, ended the night 600 out my pocket and doin a runner on a taxi,
> 
> wasnt actually scrappin with them more like picked up by the collar an thrown out lmao i remember doin suicide shots an wakin up with red sore eyes, but was good all in all for not spillin it all on spirits


thats pretty fucking funny kode, thailand and there strip bars kinda put me off uk strip bars for life mate, some of the strip bar well most really the girls would have numbers on there g-strings so if you liked any of them just tell the hostess or ugly fuck who brought drinks lol the number and she was yours for however long u wanted to pay for, which back then was five hundred bhat for all night bout eight-nine quid and that was all night lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats pretty fucking funny kode, thailand and there strip bars kinda put me off uk strip bars for life mate, some of the strip bar well most really the girls would have numbers on there g-strings so if you liked any of them just tell the hostess or ugly fuck who brought drinks lol the number and she was yours for however long u wanted to pay for, which back then was five hundred bhat for all night bout eight-nine quid and that was all night lol


if you seen my size it would be even funnier mate, was like david vs 6 Goliath's

cant remember if it was the same night but i once pinged a fag at a bouncer then done a runner, fuckin bastards are like police round here i know sae aint gonna like this but he was being a cunt for all i can remember lmao 

i dont go out often but when i do, i fuck shit up thats for sure, gave a random guy the leftovers of a joint outside a club, came back out for a fag bout an hour later an he was spewing all over the place off his nut, he was trying to point at me while his mate tried to pick him up


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if you seen my size it would be even funnier mate, was like david vs 6 Goliath's


I ain't very big either kode but knocked fuck outta a bouncer at a local club one time for hittin me an open handed slap on the face, the rest of the bouncers stood and watched, I went back to try and get in the next week, the bouncer had got the sack and I was allowed in lol, they said he was no good to them because he couldn't handle himself and looked bad for them when someone the size of me kicked fuck outta him lol.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't very big either kode but knocked fuck outta a bouncer at a local club one time for hittin me an open handed slap on the face, the rest of the bouncers stood and watched, I went back to try and get in the next week, the bouncer had got the sack and I was allowed in lol, they said he was no good to them because he couldn't handle himself and looked bad for them when someone the size of me kicked fuck outta him lol.


yahmun size means nowt, when iw as out when i was 17 some big ginger cunt being a typical cunt to a mate got choke holded by me, then when me n my bro were takin a sleeping girl back to her house he was there, giving it all that at the top of the stairs ran into a bedroom when i cahsed him up with a vodka bottle the cheeky cunt, another time back in the secure unit i was in some fat bastard bout 6 ft being an awkward cunt i gave him 3 quick uns and he was flattened, this was infront of staff had him out cold before any staff could intervene then sat down and finished my mince an tatties

knocked fuck outa my dad aswell, couldnt even get a dig at me the rapist filth


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

lol forgot to say my 4 year old lad got suspended............at 4 i was a bit pissed off cos headmaster called me n missis in office he was havin ago at my boy i could see his bottom lip going and got me mad...sed look u can c he he upstet so enuff sed...was dying to smak the cunt......anyways 4 boys in his class was playin in sandpit and was throwin sand at my son so well this is what his teacher told me today...he got difencive and hit the colourd chap over head with shovel and split his head kid had to go hospital n be stiched.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

aint that tho gives my lad a bad name and other kids didnt get sent home....just cos my son defended him self and had spade in hand at time he is the bad 1......pisstake


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

downloaded olympus has fallen few nites ago that wernt a bad film....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol forgot to say my 4 year old lad got suspended............at 4 i was a bit pissed off cos headmaster called me n missis in office he was havin ago at my boy i could see his bottom lip going and got me mad...sed look u can c he he upstet so enuff sed...was dying to smak the cunt......anyways 4 boys in his class was playin in sandpit and was throwin sand at my son so well this is what his teacher told me today...he got difencive and hit the colourd chap over head with shovel and split his head kid had to go hospital n be stiched.....


ohh no, thats pretty funny mate i know its not meant to be but i can just see it aswell, because hes 4 and so innocent, my cousin got suspended aswell for fighting, but its realy not fair when other kids start the shit, an he wouldnt lie to me, me n him are tight as he trusts me to swear around me lol hes 8, an tells me alot more than he tells his mum so i dont think he was lying


----------



## Jubag420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any1 tryed Plant Magic soil from Greens?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> what torrent site u use kode? iv been waitin for faf6 for a while, and world war z


you've 3 choices 
http://1337x.org/
http://www.d2.vu/files/
http://pirateflix.info/
http://extratorrent.com/

or any of the blocked uk sites
http://www.come.in/


this films is sambos cup of tea FO SURE!

http://lookpic.com/O/i2/1433/1FNyzt4f.jpeg

right im stuck on uncharted 3 bastad!!

anyone got skyrim for sale or trade? or bioshock?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer is funny now....was when the headmaster asked him what happend and my son was doin the actions.......bless him.....


iiKode said:


> ohh no, thats pretty funny mate i know its not meant to be but i can just see it aswell, because hes 4 and so innocent, my cousin got suspended aswell for fighting, but its realy not fair when other kids start the shit, an he wouldnt lie to me, me n him are tight as he trusts me to swear around me lol hes 8, an tells me alot more than he tells his mum so i dont think he was lying


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer i try and always use 1337x.org lets u prev screenshots ect so can look at qual....


IC3M4L3 said:


> you've 3 choices
> http://1337x.org/
> http://www.d2.vu/files/
> http://pirateflix.info/
> ...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you've 3 choices
> http://1337x.org/
> http://www.d2.vu/files/
> http://pirateflix.info/
> ...


u may not be able to count in numbers, butr least ya can count to potato


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u may not be able to count in numbers, butr least ya can count to potato


fuk off u cunt!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer is funny now....was when the headmaster asked him what happend and my son was doin the actions.......bless him.....


lmao, iv been there used to live with a foster famly with 8 kids under 5, sometime you cant help it but to laugh, an that just makes em worse, had 1 boy they adopted was premature, realy funny little boy couldnt speak properly but we all understtod cuz he done hand reastions, and reinacted things, hed get very frustrated when you didnt understand what he was saying aka laughing, thatd just make him worse, then he learned the ball shot, so i allways kept me distance


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

Been staking up plants in a t-shirt, come downstairs to wash yer stinking arms and there's no white spirit left under the sink!?

No bother lad, pull that litre bottle of voddy out of the fridge and use a splash or two of that.

Fucking classy in my house........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk off u cunt!


im alright thanks mate, how are you doin today anyway?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

i hook my lappy up to projector tv put surround on and like bein at cinima lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

lmaooooooooooo


iiKode said:


> lmao, iv been there used to live with a foster famly with 8 kids under 5, sometime you cant help it but to laugh, an that just makes em worse, had 1 boy they adopted was premature, realy funny little boy couldnt speak properly but we all understtod cuz he done hand reastions, and reinacted things, hed get very frustrated when you didnt understand what he was saying aka laughing, thatd just make him worse, then he learned the ball shot, so i allways kept me distance


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Been staking up plants in a t-shirt, come downstairs to wash yer stinking arms and there's no white spirit left under the sink!?
> 
> No bother lad, pull that litre bottle of voddy out of the fridge and use a splash or two of that.
> 
> Fucking classy in my house........


nothin vodka cant cure, hha, been meaning to compliment ur sig mate, very cleever, next time i hear sombdy tell me iv got a short temper ill pull out that one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im alright thanks mate, how are you doin today anyway?


orite matey just finhising setting up the grow room,, hey wat happened to those things? just remebred them?

just ordered a MH for veg so lets see, ordering a red spec for flower so should be minted!

yorkie? wat happened to your white suits you was banging on about?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmaooooooooooo


surprisingly bright actually, his name was mickey as in mikky, not gonna say his real name but was close to that, he actually renamed himself mikky, the poor boy tho had a deformed bit on his penis had to get surgery, his mother was a complete twat, who fucking drinks in their last 4 month of pregnancy, also he walked around in sunglasses because his eyes were realy sensitive to light, poor boy, but he was realy clever considering, little bastard used to let the dogs out the kennels as a distraction so he could go and steal sweets in the kitchen, this was a 5 or 6 yr old were talking about must be bout 9 now.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

lol your gonna laff but i cldnt give a fuk...u lot kno i dow smoke the weed...few days ago i took a bud of one of my plants....only littleone off bottom and dryed it...thort fbuk it om gonna c what happens......anyways lastnite i smoked it...i was fbuked...like id took 3 tamazipan...and them my fukin ears wouldnt stop ringing lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 4, 2013)

sooooo...waats everyone getting fuked up on tonite.........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

lmao thats class ha ah aha


iiKode said:


> surprisingly bright actually, his name was mickey as in mikky, not gonna say his real name but was close to that, he actually renamed himself mikky, the poor boy tho had a deformed bit on his penis had to get surgery, his mother was a complete twat, who fucking drinks in their last 4 month of pregnancy, also he walked around in sunglasses because his eyes were realy sensitive to light, poor boy, but he was realy clever considering, little bastard used to let the dogs out the kennels as a distraction so he could go and steal sweets in the kitchen, this was a 5 or 6 yr old were talking about must be bout 9 now.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite matey just finhising setting up the grow room,, hey wat happened to those things? just remebred them?
> 
> just ordered a MH for veg so lets see, ordering a red spec for flower so should be minted!
> 
> yorkie? wat happened to your white suits you was banging on about?


yeah mate i got 4 rooted, you still wantin how many? dont have any cash what so ever, right now is it orite to leave it 2 weeks, they have jus been put in little pots tonight actually, so ur gettin bout 3/4L of soil with it if you choose em, but washin the roots off wont be hard for the likes of you aye?, they are still growing out their old leaves an shit, but i can put em back into the tiny pots i got, make it easier to give you a couple in 1 pack

dont worry bout packaging i can sort that out, jus dont know how much itl cost, as iv jus spent the last of my dosh on soil


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 4, 2013)

cant be bothered !lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah Sae gutted for ya, me an tha mrs wer vaping wat I sent you last nite an we had rite ggod time, theres a little bit o green in it too...packaging is sealed aluminium so don't stress but the heat....the bubble...its gonna be sticky man


lol cool, i remember either you or someone saying earlier in the thread that the warmer it gets the more it melts correct? If so what would you say the best way to get it into a J would be since i literally only have rizla an fags at me disposal lol (lost me pipes n bongs etc when we moved house)

Mind yo saying that if it was needed i could go all old school and knock together a bottle or lung or summat lol

An as for the sorting office thing im not particularly that bothered as me best mates dad is one of the managers there so if anything ever did happen it would get swept under the carpet n ignored in less than 2mins lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

ah man im just chillin with malibu n coke....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> sooooo...waats everyone getting fuked up on tonite.........


GV and crofters cider


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you've 3 choices
> http://1337x.org/
> http://www.d2.vu/files/
> http://pirateflix.info/
> ...


Yeah I use extra torrent ice. Pretty good but no copy's of wwz atm, part from one shitty cam copy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nothin vodka cant cure, hha, been meaning to compliment ur sig mate, very cleever, next time i hear sombdy tell me iv got a short temper ill pull out that one


Lol, well there's a lot of irrational and ill informed bullshit happens concerning growing and I'm not one one to stand for it if it's in front of my face.

I had about a year of sheep telling me I was abrasive and aggressive so that went up, it's calmed down since lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if you seen my size it would be even funnier mate, was like david vs 6 Goliath's
> 
> cant remember if it was the same night but i once pinged a fag at a bouncer then done a runner, fuckin bastards are like police round here i know sae aint gonna like this but he was being a cunt for all i can remember lmao
> 
> i dont go out often but when i do, i fuck shit up thats for sure, gave a random guy the leftovers of a joint outside a club, came back out for a fag bout an hour later an he was spewing all over the place off his nut, he was trying to point at me while his mate tried to pick him up


Ha dont worry about me mate im under no illusion as to how much of a cunt ya average bouncer is after 15years working with em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't very big either kode but knocked fuck outta a bouncer at a local club one time for hittin me an open handed slap on the face, the rest of the bouncers stood and watched, I went back to try and get in the next week, the bouncer had got the sack and I was allowed in lol, they said he was no good to them because he couldn't handle himself and looked bad for them when someone the size of me kicked fuck outta him lol.


Funnily enough i was very similar but on the other side of the fence lol, i was the smallest doorman on the firm ( 5'10" 11st) and the other door staff always wondered what the fuck was going on when they saw me dragging 19stone of rugby player/squaddie out the door n beating the living cunt out of em lol, even had a few of the other doorstaff have a pop at me trying to prove emselves in front of their mates an it caused em all sorts of embarrassment when they woke up in the middle of the pavement/road after being choked out or having the living fuck kicked out of em lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ha dont worry about me mate im under no illusion as to how much of a cunt ya average bouncer is after 15years working with em lol


alot of them are good tho phonin taxis for ppl n that, but alot of them push their powers aswel sometimes doin a bit of both haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Funnily enough i was very similar but on the other side of the fence lol, i was the smallest doorman on the firm ( 5'10" 11st) and the other door staff always wondered what the fuck was going on when they saw me dragging 19stone of rugby player/squaddie out the door n beating the living cunt out of em lol, even had a few of the other doorstaff have a pop at me trying to prove emselves in front of their mates an it caused em all sorts of embarrassment when they woke up in the middle of the pavement/road after being choked out or having the living fuck kicked out of em lol


just gotta love it, the attention ya get when the bets arnt on you ehh


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 4, 2013)

and i made a small dwc for in there!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

i do like a good scrap just as much as the next man, but when yar losin its hard some times, but like i allways say better go away with a sore face than a red face or ur doomed to be picked on the rest of ur existence


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer man dont matter how big u r these days.......yer getting hit by a 19st bloke aint gonna be nice if he catches u...but a 11st bloke would run circles round him and hit him 3 times b4 he managed to swing.....i hated bein big.....full of steds.....traind well bodyb for last 6 yrs was...boxed b4 that.......ive lost 2 stone since cum off steds.......but thay fuked me up well my kidney anyways witch now have to take tabs go for bludy blood tests all time and pissin sometimes is a nightmere....looking big coverd in tats yer i looked the part but look bk now n think im glad ay like that now......do miss the steds thay was like a drug......use to shake when didnt take them or i was hungry...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> alot of them are good tho phonin taxis for ppl n that, but alot of them push their powers aswel sometimes doin a bit of both haha


tbh mate there are 3 types of doorman...

1. people with families an shit that are just doing it for the extra money to see their family alright like me
2. Morons that are only their to start fights, be bullies and generally wank their ego all night knowing theyve got numerous blokes to back em up, most of the time these are the bigger lads but cant fucking fight for shit but rely on their size instead to itimidate ya
3. People with no qualifications or are generally too stupid to do anything other than stand on a door an grunt at people, anyone can pass an SIA copurse so they see it as easy money where they cant get a job anywhere else


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie? wat happened to your white suits you was banging on about?


Them and latex for chop time, standard. 
I've not needed suits for watering this round cos they don't get moved to the bath, they get watered where they are and pulled out of the tent for pics.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

and thats bolloks what u here bout steds...ah ya fukin cock shrinks ect ect.....well mines still a good fukin lenth and missis loves it......rite up the choclate starfish...lmaooo


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

whats it like round your endz?...everone seems to be goin mad for cheese my way.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> just gotta love it, the attention ya get when the bets arnt on you ehh


yeah innit just, I worked with me cousin for bout 3 years on a certain door (hes 6'8" an close on 20/21st, skinhead, tattoos etc)an whenever ya get "that" twat who decides to offer you out or try lumping ya thinking hes a big boy me cousin would just respond with "ok then which one of us ya want?" they of course would always pick me as im blatantly the smallest outta the 2 of us an he would just say "you made the wrong choice there mate, ill go ring you an ambulance") an walk off shaking his head, generally in the time it took him to walk 10-20meteres into the bar n back n ask em to ring an ambulance id be standing there having a fag with some cunt sparko on the floor lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah innit just, I worked with me cousin for bout 3 years on a certain door (hes 6'8" an close on 20/21st, skinhead, tattoos etc)an whenever ya get "that" twat who decides to offer you out or try lumping ya thinking hes a big boy me cousin would just respond with "ok then which one of us ya want?" they of course would always pick me as im blatantly the smallest outta the 2 of us an he would just say "you made the wrong choice there mate, ill go ring you an ambulance") an walk off shaking his head, generally in the time it took him to walk 10-20meteres into the bar n back n ask em to ring an ambulance id be standing there having a fag with some cunt sparko on the floor lmao


hahaha, im not one to start fights with anyone unless its for a good reason, but i do love it when some cunt starts, believe it or not in person im silent but deadly, dont respond to any insults just nod and say yeah yeah, usually makes em think im scared WRONG, been in alot of fights in me short life, knocked a few people out, been knocked out a few times, but hey gotta do whaty ya gotta do, when i was 16 me n my mam and bro were at the cinema, some cunt was behind us scaffy little chavvy bastard, kept kicking my mams seat, when she finally let us know by telling him in a loud voice to stop, he did for about 10 mins, then when i heard his foot touch that seat, i flew right over the seats grabbed his throat and sat there casually lmao telling him he was going o die all i seen was red while holding onto his jugular, cant fuckin stand ppl dis respectin my mam in person, honestly if my brother wasnt there i wouldnt have let go, the fuckin cunt, must have thot my mam was by herself the dis respectfull little cunt, he had a few mates there aswell sittin laughin at him when my brother finally got me off him, he was shoutin back while tryin to get out the other side lmao, heard his voice all croaky cuz i held on tight to his throat, but that day i was mad, was ready to box the cunt afterwards, but he never did come out the cinema prolly still there to this day, when i see red im ready to kill, only been there 2-3 times, and that was one, another one was someone at school givin me cheek in the wrong class, yep woodword, got a right hook to the jaw, fuckin mongleled my hand, then snapped a sweeping brush over his back, and went for a chisel before being speared by staff, think that was cuz when my mam came to visit me i seen him through the glass doors pretending to hump my mam as she left.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

I know ive posted these before but...something for yas to enjoy with a smoke lol

[video=youtube;zQgFxDSqft4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQgFxDSqft4[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

10characters ffs lol

[video=youtube;5MeiwLLZjDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MeiwLLZjDo[/video]


----------



## moggggys (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> tbh mate there are 3 types of doorman...
> 
> 1. people with families an shit that are just doing it for the extra money to see their family alright like me
> 2. Morons that are only their to start fights, be bullies and generally wank their ego all night knowing theyve got numerous blokes to back em up, most of the time these are the bigger lads but cant fucking fight for shit but rely on their size instead to itimidate ya
> 3. People with no qualifications or are generally too stupid to do anything other than stand on a door an grunt at people, anyone can pass an SIA copurse so they see it as easy money where they cant get a job anywhere else


my nephew is on the doors , he likes to brawl from time to time but its mainly to pay for stuff , he likes a bit of football violence , doesnt fit into any of the numbers mind 

best friend is also on the doors , hes 6`5` and an evil cunt , hes in it for the money only , not interested in violence although hes had his fill in the past being a thai boxer , once again doesnt fit well , once again hes been part of a football firm kicking off all over the country , recons its a great way of letting off steam


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

anyone used big bud or bud candy? either a alternative for boost? dont wanna buy boost coz its like 50 qwid for the amount i will need prolly il need that twice or 3x


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Just got the monthly attitude promo e-mail if anyone is interested in getting seeds this month...


   HOME | BRANDS | PROMOTIONS | CUP WINNERS | F.A.Q. 
[HR][/HR] 
 
 


 
* 1 x T.H. Seeds
Underdawg OG
(FEM)*​   
* 1 x T.H. Seeds
Akorn
(FEM)*​   
*1 x T.H. Seeds
Sage 'n' Sour
(FEM)*​ 
 
 
  PLEASE NOTE: When ordering during our monthly promotion ​  The Attitude Seedbank promotion is one per customer only. Please take into consideration that all promotions will be based on limited stock therefore to avoid any disappointments, get your orders in early. The Attitude Seedbank can turn off any promotion without notice if stock sells out. All times are (UKGMT) so make sure to check your local time zones for correct times in your area.​   [HR][/HR] BEHIND THE SCENES FOOTAGE FROM T.H. SEEDS [HR][/HR] 
    [HR][/HR] WORLD EXCLUSIVE HUMBOLDT SEED ORGANISATION PROMO [HR][/HR] 
 
 We have some great news for all Attitude Seedbank customers. Humboldt Seed Organisation has teamed up with none other than the legend that is B-Real from Cypress Hill to release the highly anticipated strain Dr Greenthumb's Emdog OG.

This strain will be released at 9am July 5th (UKGMT) plus we will be releasing a special promotion for all those who purchase packs of EMDOG will receive some free regular Headband Seeds. (promotion listed below)

Plus, every purchase of Dr Greenthumb's OG will be entered into a raffle to win some signed B-REAL mugs and Limited Edition posters (only 10 made).

The Hype is real and we are dead excited to be the first and only Seedbank to be stocking this brand new strain, so get involved and good luck to those entering.​  
 
  
    [HR][/HR] CURRENT / FUTURE PROMOTIONS FOR JULY [HR][/HR] 

  
 
*T.H. Seeds Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from TH Seeds in the breakdowns below and receive free Sage 'n' Sour seeds:
*05 pack - 2 seeds
10 pack - 4 seeds* ​   
*Hazeman Seeds Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Hazeman Seeds and receive for free:

6 x White 88 G13 Hashplant (REG) ​  
*Flash Seeds Chaze Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Flash Autoflowering Seeds and receive for free:

1 x Chaze Super Auto Seed ​   
*MTG Seeds Promotion*​  Purchase any 10 pack from our newly added breeders, MTG Seeds, and receive for free:

10 x Prezidential Kush 1.2 (REG) ​  
*OG Raskal Promotion*​ Purchase any packs from OG Raskal Seeds and receive for free:

*5 x Fire Alien Super Skunk (FEM)* ​   
*Eva Seeds Veneno Promotion*​   Purchase any packs from Eva Seeds in these breakdowns and receive free Veneno seeds:

*3 pack - 1 seed, 6 pack - 2 seeds
9 pack - 3 seeds* ​  
*Joint Doctor Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Lowryder and receive for free:

1 x Diesel Ryder (FEM) ​   
*Kona Sunset - New strain*​  Our recently added Gooey Breeder Seeds have just dropped a new strain onto The Attitude.
Kona Sunset is another popular release from the breeder and is already available on our website. ​  
*Samsara Seeds Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Samsara Seeds and receive Green Love Potion (FEM) for free:

*3 pack - 1 seed, 5 pack - 2 seeds* ​   
*Rare Dankness Seeds Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Rare Dankness and get Jawa seeds for free:

5 x Jawa (REG) ​  
*Freedom of Seeds Promotion*​  When you purchase any packs from Freedom of Seeds, you will receive for free:

2 x Freedom Haze (FEM) ​   
*Serious Seeds Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Serious Seeds and get these seeds for free:

*5 x Kali Mist x Bubblegum (REG)* ​ 
  


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2013)

yeh io get it too rimmer lol ur the site copy/paste king! aww yeh! 

just erealised these big bud and bud candy i got are advanced ones and ther menna be rather good


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh io get it too rimmer lol ur the site copy/paste king! aww yeh!
> 
> just erealised these big bud and bud candy i got are advanced ones and ther menna be rather good


yeah what can i say i get bored easily lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats it like round your endz?...everone seems to be goin mad for cheese my way.....



yeah mate everyone wants cheese here as well thats why 3 of my current plants are cheese or blue cheese


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

blokes amazing man..watched some of his stuff b4...


Saerimmner said:


> I know ive posted these before but...something for yas to enjoy with a smoke lol
> 
> [video=youtube;zQgFxDSqft4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQgFxDSqft4[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer same really[ my 10 girls r blue cheese.....what u fetchin on the oz?QUOTE=Garybhoy11;9296133]yeah mate everyone wants cheese here as well thats why 3 of my current plants are cheese or blue cheese[/QUOTE]


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats it like round your endz?...everone seems to be goin mad for cheese my way.....


cheese an haze up my way, but people will buy anything as long as it smells the part


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer same really[ my 10 girls r blue cheese.....what u fetchin on the oz?QUOTE=Garybhoy11;9296133]yeah mate everyone wants cheese here as well thats why 3 of my current plants are cheese or blue cheese


[/QUOTE]
if you split an oz up up here you get 5 ton, or 450 if your laying it on, but its a pisstake people scammin you for pennies


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer its alrite splittin ect make bit more prof if have the time ect......
if you split an oz up up here you get 5 ton, or 450 if your laying it on, but its a pisstake people scammin you for pennies[/QUOTE]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

but say strait up.....wanna buy oz no splittin whats goin rate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but say strait up.....wanna buy oz no splittin whats goin rate?


£140-160 for chink/vietnames/tumbled dutch weed
£180-220 fordecent stinky dry cheese/SLH/SSH etc
£250+ for the top grade weed an as pricey as it is its 100% lovely banging smash your head in weed thats 6-12month cured an smooth as a nuns snatch


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer sounds same my way......that fukin chinky wet shit makes me laff........ppl actualy buy n smoke it 2


Saerimmner said:


> £140-160 for chink/vietnames/tumbled dutch weed
> £180-220 fordecent stinky dry cheese/SLH/SSH etc
> £250+ for the top grade weed an as pricey as it is its 100% lovely banging smash your head in weed thats 6-12month cured an smooth as a nuns snatch


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

u would get a betta buzz inhaling polish lol


imcjayt said:


> yer sounds same my way......that fukin chinky wet shit makes me laff........ppl actualy buy n smoke it 2


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EvuTtKw7u0


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

made me laff...


imcjayt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EvuTtKw7u0


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer sounds same my way......that fukin chinky wet shit makes me laff........ppl actualy buy n smoke it 2


round here they at least dry it but its just shit weak or seeded bud, shit load of stems/shake as well


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but say strait up.....wanna buy oz no splittin whats goin rate?


i hear ppl sayin 350 round here, but i give mine to myman for 2-250 cuz he likes to punt it out tenner a g, but i guess if i tried i could get mine out at 350, but its all dodgers an that, id rather stick to my man, an not be greedy cuz hes sound and knows how to keep his trap shut, heres an example, my mate got some bud off his mate to resale, what does he tell me, iv known this guy less than a month at this point AWW GAJ THATS DEANS HOMEGROWN EHH< PURE GROWS IN HYDROPONICS, i could be a snitdch or anythign ffs an hes goin around tellin ppl this guys growin, thats why i come on here to brag stops me tellin the wrong cunt, then the realy wrong cunts find out and tax me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer man i here u 2 many loud mouth jellous cunts about these days.....im same on here like to talk to u guys about shit..c whats going on ect.....love to c all the grows.....but in realerty only me n missis knows and bloke i got clones off and who will buy my shit strait off me.......


iiKode said:


> i hear ppl sayin 350 round here, but i give mine to myman for 2-250 cuz he likes to punt it out tenner a g, but i guess if i tried i could get mine out at 350, but its all dodgers an that, id rather stick to my man, an not be greedy cuz hes sound and knows how to keep his trap shut, heres an example, my mate got some bud off his mate to resale, what does he tell me, iv known this guy less than a month at this point AWW GAJ THATS DEANS HOMEGROWN EHH< PURE GROWS IN HYDROPONICS, i could be a snitdch or anythign ffs an hes goin around tellin ppl this guys growin, thats why i come on here to brag stops me tellin the wrong cunt, then the realy wrong cunts find out and tax me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

lol im still chuklin about this....


imcjayt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EvuTtKw7u0


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man i here u 2 many loud mouth jellous cunts about these days.....im same on here like to talk to u guys about shit..c whats going on ect.....love to c all the grows.....but in realerty only me n missis knows and bloke i got clones off and who will buy my shit strait off me.......


my guy knows, my brothers know, my aunt knows, my cousins sorta know but dnt understand, well they do, kode goes to jail if they say anything, an they both love me too much for that and are too distracted to be chattin bout how i grow illegal plants haha, and my mams freind knows, but havnt seen him for 5 month now an dont plan onit, so i hope that stays tight

only 1 random knows, my mams freind brought sombdy over to show him my grow ffs, i was pissed at the time, didnt even let him see it, so i hope thats all good, but yet havnt heard a pindrop from em in 5 month so should be clear, an if i do speak to em, ill jus tell em mams no happy bout growin so had to chop it all up last round an seel all my equipment

apart from those peeps (NOT ME MAMS FREINDS)itrust im sound


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol im still chuklin about this....


this is mroe like it, u forget this thread full of lazy cunts who cant even open a new tab without strainin their fingers
[video=youtube;6EvuTtKw7u0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EvuTtKw7u0[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my guy knows, my brothers know, my aunt knows, my cousins sorta know but dnt understand, well they do, kode goes to jail if they say anything, an they both love me too much for that and are too distracted to be chattin bout how i grow illegal plants haha, and my mams freind knows, but havnt seen him for 5 month now an dont plan onit, so i hope that stays tight
> 
> only 1 random knows, my mams freind brought sombdy over to show him my grow ffs, i was pissed at the time, didnt even let him see it, so i hope thats all good, but yet havnt heard a pindrop from em in 5 month so should be clear, an if i do speak to em, ill jus tell em mams no happy bout growin so had to chop it all up last round an seel all my equipment
> 
> apart from those peeps (NOT ME MAMS FREINDS)itrust im sound


lol thats far too many people knowing mate, when i was growing last the only ppl that knew were me missus, me best mate of 20yrs n the bloke who used to buy me stuff lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol thats far too many people knowing mate, when i was growing last the only ppl that knew were me missus, me best mate of 20yrs n the bloke who used to buy me stuff lol


its mostly family so its alright, and myman dotn even know where i live, nor my name i dont think

but yeah family is sound mate, wouldnt dob me in if they were water boarded


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer thats rite....if anyone new bout my shit id say same ahh knoked it on head and lay low for few mnths......its funny tho cos most in real world there grow is shhhhhh but on here its like.....look at this how i doin.....acts like 1 big fam......thats why i respect u guys....


iiKode said:


> my guy knows, my brothers know, my aunt knows, my cousins sorta know but dnt understand, well they do, kode goes to jail if they say anything, an they both love me too much for that and are too distracted to be chattin bout how i grow illegal plants haha, and my mams freind knows, but havnt seen him for 5 month now an dont plan onit, so i hope that stays tight
> 
> only 1 random knows, my mams freind brought sombdy over to show him my grow ffs, i was pissed at the time, didnt even let him see it, so i hope thats all good, but yet havnt heard a pindrop from em in 5 month so should be clear, an if i do speak to em, ill jus tell em mams no happy bout growin so had to chop it all up last round an seel all my equipment
> 
> apart from those peeps (NOT ME MAMS FREINDS)itrust im sound


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

anyway goodnight peeps, off to watch fast 6, have to close the thread or i miss the film refreshin the thread to see whats goin on


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

i mean dont get me wrong i got own buisness house kids witch i worked my bolloks off since age of 15......yer that pays the bills food ect n what not.....but what u got left at end of it...fuk all thats why i started growin.....goes 2words holiday new car whatever.....fuking goverment n what not so fuked up thesedays u have to do somthing illigal to make paper.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

yer man laterz...


iiKode said:


> anyway goodnight peeps, off to watch fast 6, have to close the thread or i miss the film refreshin the thread to see whats goin on


----------



## iiKode (Jul 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i mean dont get me wrong i got own buisness house kids witch i worked my bolloks off since age of 15......yer that pays the bills food ect n what not.....but what u got left at end of it...fuk all thats why i started growin.....goes 2words holiday new car whatever.....fuking goverment n what not so fuked up thesedays u have to do somthing illigal to make paper.....


wats worse is half of it aint even paper jus numers on a screen, right im off for reals now, arrgh this fuckin thread
[video=youtube;242H7F8DKHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=242H7F8DKHA[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oomrVruouZs................lmfaooooooooooooo


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;gJuGKJaSyVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJuGKJaSyVU[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;oomrVruouZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oomrVruouZs................lmfaooooooooooo oo[/video]


imcjayt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oomrVruouZs................lmfaooooooooooo oo


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol thats far too many people knowing mate, when i was growing last the only ppl that knew were me missus, me best mate of 20yrs n the bloke who used to buy me stuff lol


i got far too many people that know i grow too. my 2 brothers, my sister and her boyfriend. my mrs old man, mother, brother, auntie and cuson. about 12 of my mates and at least 3 of their girlfriends know


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i got far too many people that know i grow too. my 2 brothers, my sister and her boyfriend. my mrs old man, mother, brother, auntie and cuson. about 12 of my mates and at least 3 of their girlfriends know


Well i can tell you mate if you THINK its just 25 then the real number is probably closer to 50-60 as in this day n age no-one seems to be able to keep their trap shut

I read in an article posted in one of the yank threads ages back by some criminology lab in the states that for every person that knows you are growing/dealing or whatever your chance of getting busted goes up by between 15-20% per person that knows

so on your maths that means you have increased you chances of being caught by 375-500%
on my math/the more likely scenario you have increased it by 750-1000%


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 4, 2013)

trust no one.... only you guys know when ill be growing thats it no one else needs to know is it worth it.. ive done time for offence unrelated to cannabis changed my ways and keeping out of trouble and shtum cause i tell ya one thing i love my freedom


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well i can tell you mate if you THINK its just 25 then the real number is probably closer to 50-60 as in this day n age no-one seems to be able to keep their trap shut
> 
> I read in an article posted in one of the yank threads ages back by some criminology lab in the states that for every person that knows you are growing/dealing or whatever your chance of getting busted goes up by between 15-20% per person that knows
> 
> ...


i know mate. ive told most of them that ive knocked it on the head. i said that i can still get stuff off the bloke that baught my equipment but i doubt they all believed me


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 4, 2013)

i didnt tell all of them. the misstake i made was telling other people i knew were growing. i should have realised if i knew they were growing, they aint the best secret keepers going


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2013)

Who was it that kept having stuff from the road going missing??? found this on another thread an started wondering......

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/us/monitoring-of-snail-mail.html?hp&_r=2&pagewanted=all&

Thread it came from:

[url]https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/684692-how-your-seed-orders-being.html
[/URL]


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 4, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i didnt tell all of them. the misstake i made was telling other people i knew were growing. i should have realised if i knew they were growing, they aint the best secret keepers going


lol its real hard not to say anything as we all real proud of the sexy ladies we grow ..... but on the other hand the law are wankers and i fucking hate them snidey bastards and have learnt to act stupid about growing to my weed grower/dealer lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> lol its real hard not to say anything as we all real proud of the sexy ladies we grow ..... but on the other hand the law are wankers and i fucking hate them snidey bastards and have learnt to act stupid about growing to my weed grower/dealer lol


its hard to act stupid when they talk a load of shit tho and you know their wrong. when they try saying all the plants need is rain water and then they wounder why the leaves have all gone yellow and they only get an oz or off 3-4 plants. i tell they to get some nutes, and that biobizz is a good organic one if you dont like the sound of chemical nutes but they never liten lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

jesus, yeah pretending u know fuck all, my mate told me give him some seeds he will grow hyfroponically, this was just theory, i wasnt actully gonna do anything of the sort, anyway starts telling me all this bullshit, like all they need is rain water jus lik u mrt, load of bollox about lights all you need is uv lights? em dont think so stupid, load of other bollox aswell, and im sittin there like yep yep sure realy? then on drying weed aww ffs, apparently you chop it off the plant leave it in a ceriel box for a day and you are done, its smokable, and you use jars to stop the bud shrinking? first time i heard that, then i slipped in a dont you need a certain ph my gran talks about it all the time in her garden i get this, 'wtf is ph gaj' haha hydro wif no ph u aint ic3 baby

ask him the tyupical noob q, how long does it take and how much do you get off a plant

'wel gaj it takes about 6 months and you are lookin at 5-10 oz easy' ffs he dont even know what wattage is, when i asked how big the lights had to be for leccy hahaha, fuckin nippin mysel cuz of that bs

flush your plants, put the shower hose ontop of the soil and leaves it like that for 24 hours, yeah right, fuckin word of mouth is almost as bad as the net

i have a good common sense, but some people are literally to stupid to insult


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> jesus, yeah pretending u know fuck all, my mate told me give him some seeds he will grow hyfroponically, this was just theory, i wasnt actully gonna do anything of the sort, anyway starts telling me all this bullshit, like all they need is rain water jus lik u mrt, load of bollox about lights all you need is uv lights? em dont think so stupid, load of other bollox aswell, and im sittin there like yep yep sure realy? then on drying weed aww ffs, apparently you chop it off the plant leave it in a ceriel box for a day and you are done, its smokable, and you use jars to stop the bud shrinking? first time i heard that, then i slipped in a dont you need a certain ph my gran talks about it all the time in her garden i get this, 'wtf is ph gaj' haha hydro wif no ph u aint ic3 baby
> 
> ask him the tyupical noob q, how long does it take and how much do you get off a plant
> 
> 'wel gaj it takes about 6 months and you are lookin at 5-10 oz easy' ffs he dont even know what wattage is, when i asked how big the lights had to be for leccy hahaha, fuckin nippin mysel cuz of that bs


i knew 5 growers when i started and the only one that knew anything was my dealer and he got sent down about a year ago. i had one boy who grows and 3 that never, ripping into me because i didnt have the inlet pipe coming straight in from outside in the winter. i couldnt explain to him that plants need carbon dioxide and that having the inlet in my room and the outlet going out the vent was the best way because me and the mrs would be giving them more carbon dioxide throught the night, the air temp would be regulated and it would save pumping damp air into the bedroom.

another family member on the mrs side was talking about starting to grow. i showed him my setup and told him if he needed any help to just ask. he first said i wont bother getting my own tent now, ill just buy some seeds and you can grow them for me lmfao. then he borrowed money to get the set up but hes an alchoholic and spent some of it on drink. he asked if i could get cheeper nutes and i said id sell him my canna range for half the price. the boost and rhitzonic were half full and everything else was nearly full. and i chucked in some pots. the second grow he done he was on the phone asking me for more boost because i only gave him half a bottle. he was the one who wanted to go half on seeds so 1 of us had the seeds and the other one had some cuttings off them. all he had to do was keep a prop light on but his retarded son said they wernt getting enough light and put the 600 on. then when they started turning yellow/brown he said they needed more air and he took the dome off. then he moaned to my mrs that i ripped him off and she gave him his cash back. he now running a sativa strain that he thinks will make him more money because it takes longer to flower. he said they need 6 weeks veg and 12 flower. i hope they all turn hermie on him and half his weight is seed the cheeky cunt lol his retard son isnt really retarded hes just a friendless muppet that thinks he knows everything. i still talk to the son and every time i see him he asking about how much can i get per plant. i keep trying to tell him that it depends on strain, conditions, light and space but his next q will be, if i use hydro how much will i get per plant lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

Morning my little bunch of wet wank tissues lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

Can see it being a good day already, been up less than an hour n already seen 8-9 birds walk past the house in bikini tops lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Can see it being a good day already, been up less than an hour n already seen 8-9 birds walk past the house in bikini tops lol


i hope we have a good 2 weeks and then go back to being nice and cool. i hate high temps the first week of veg lol. these scrog screens are white and i found they bring the temps down a bit. it was murder the first run with the wilmas. im sure the black made it quite a bit hotter in there


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i hope we have a good 2 weeks and then go back to being nice and cool. i hate high temps the first week of veg lol. these scrog screens are white and i found they bring the temps down a bit. it was murder the first run with the wilmas. im sure the black made it quite a bit hotter in there


Well they reckon this weekend will be the hottest one of the year :-s


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well they reckon this weekend will be the hottest one of the year :-s


it dont take much to be tho lmao. its only the first week that i have trouble with. when i get a bit of a canopy going temps fly down. the hottest ive hit this grow is 28 but its usually 26ish. thats the only good thing about the 8"rvk. im thinking of down grading to a 4" or 6" to run air cooled reflectors. the noise is too high with this even with the silencer i got on the end. ive had cops downstairs with it on full blast upstairs. that was a shitty experience. i can add 2 carpet fitters to the list of people that know i grow. i wedged the bedroom door nearly shut with my step ladder. they fitted the carpet on the landing and when they went i had a look and the door was fully open with the ladder on the floor


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

..........


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh io get it too rimmer lol ur the site copy/paste king! aww yeh!
> 
> just erealised these big bud and bud candy i got are advanced ones and ther menna be rather good


I bought the AN Big Bud. Thought it was a load of rubbish really. Definitely not worth my money or effort.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

Low exposure.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

I couldn't be arsed sifting through so you got the lot, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks a good haul there lad, you tried a bit scrump yet aye? Get some macros of the crystal up next time your in if ya don't mind, I'm after seeing if they're same as when I ran it. 

Think I'm going to run a load of psycho killer n 2 toke put a male from the pk through it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2013)

Sheeeesh 

Wasn't quite a full draw, finished up with about 18g


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

That rather kind Fairy has just arrived 
Many thanks to her kind dispatcher back at base

Pics to follow providing its ok with the Fairy`s boss? Dont wanna give anyones sending methods away if ya know what i mean so will onklly be piccies of the pressies not the packagings


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks a good haul there lad, you tried a bit scrump yet aye? Get some macros of the crystal up next time your in if ya don't mind, I'm after seeing if they're same as when I ran it.
> 
> Think I'm going to run a load of psycho killer n 2 toke put a male from the pk through it


She's heavy for sure and I figured last night that she's gonna be coming down early even if I let her go 10 and chuck a fan in when hanging to dry.
It's a shame I can't let her go the full term.

Aye, I've been smoking scrump for about a fortnight lol.
The smaller one isn't as heavy once it creeps in but does the job non the less.

The big one is lovely, now it's matured some it doesn't fizz your eye's up so much now until your proper baked. It's a warm heavyness to the back of the head that slowly creeps over the top getting warmer and heavier until you find yourself nodding off, or you fall asleep then wake up 3-4 hours later and realise just how creepy it is.

Yeah I'll get some macro's up later.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

some Deep Blue -





Blue Pit and Dog - 





peace, DST


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

@indi the eagle has landed wait till later for the smoke report

fuckin hell mrt, thats funny as fuck, some people are jus morons, iv got one myself wont listen to a damn word i tell him, ohh well leave him to get a shit yield like his last 5 grows, he only got half of what he was bragging about getting, then chops it all down early as fuck because hes impatient, dont think hes left a plant to go more than 8 weeks, and this is his first hps he was going led, he fell for the led bs thats splattered around the net


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She's heavy for sure and I figured last night that she's gonna be coming down early even if I let her go 10 and chuck a fan in when hanging to dry.
> It's a shame I can't let her go the full term.
> 
> Aye, I've been smoking scrump for about a fortnight lol.
> ...


glad she's hitting the spot fella, been a while since i fell asleep baked lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2013)

No weed for me for a while. God damn that stuff (could just be those 2 strains) effects my work attitude. Havn't done any study in 2 weeks now. Just wake up and look at a wall of text on my screen and lose hope and just play a game on my tablet instead. And this is just from smoking in the evening. Didn't smoke last night, got up today, straight on with work. As i say, oculd just be the strain, the pitt and dog are as other have said, almost too much. 

Off fishing in a few hours, should be a lovely day to take the boat around the lake. Gotta get to the shop in a bit and get a picnic made up  Love my dad for that sense, ma is all 50p? HOWWW MUCH? wheras my dad wants tesco finest cheeses and the works


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> That rather kind Fairy has just arrived
> Many thanks to her kind dispatcher back at base
> 
> Pics to follow providing its ok with the Fairy`s boss? Dont wanna give anyones sending methods away if ya know what i mean so will onklly be piccies of the pressies not the packagings


was the packin orite...yeah photos of every thing paxkaging etc...no worries


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> @indi the eagle has landed wait till later for the smoke report
> 
> fuckin hell mrt, thats funny as fuck, some people are jus morons, iv got one myself wont listen to a damn word i tell him, ohh well leave him to get a shit yield like his last 5 grows, he only got half of what he was bragging about getting, then chops it all down early as fuck because hes impatient, dont think hes left a plant to go more than 8 weeks, and this is his first hps he was going led, he fell for the led bs thats splattered around the net


glad it arrived m8 hope u enjoy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> was the packin orite...yeah photos of every thing paxkaging etc...no worries


yup all bang spot on mate thank you, gotta pop out for a bit so will chuck some pics up in a bit


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok so just blasted through a joint of that bubble, indi wtf is that other stuff, smells weird, have to nearly snort it to smell the weed essence in it, after the joint i was sat frozen, infact never even got through the whole fucking thing before i was ready for bed, smooth smoke, nice taste, still got a bit left see if i can get a few pipes or sommit outa it, but for some reason i cant get outa my head is that it reminds me of cream in the smoke, like it goes down my throat smoother than any other type of hash av smoked, nice colour aswell, aint got camera right now but when my mam gets home ill pinch her phone, nice little things they were in aswell mate, cant believe u fuckin superglued one, took me about 2 seconds longer to open nevertheless, had the butter knife straight in at it to open the fucker haha, as u can see im baked coz i aint got no grammer at all in this post  wtf is the other stuff mate was thinkin u tryin to get me to smoke herbs n spices wtf

even checked it with me scope, all i see is trichs everywhere, is it popcorn grinded up, vaped weed? or trim?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Ok so just blasted through a joint of that bubble, indi wtf is that other stuff, smells weird, have to nearly snort it to smell the weed essence in it, after the joint i was sat frozen, infact never even got through the whole fucking thing before i was ready for bed, smooth smoke, nice taste, still got a bit left see if i can get a few pipes or sommit outa it, but for some reason i cant get outa my head is that it reminds me of cream in the smoke, like it goes down my throat smoother than any other type of hash av smoked, nice colour aswell, aint got camera right now but when my mam gets home ill pinch her phone, nice little things they were in aswell mate, cant believe u fuckin superglued one, took me about 2 seconds longer to open nevertheless, had the butter knife straight in at it to open the fucker haha, as u can see im baked coz i aint got no grammer at all in this post  wtf is the other stuff mate was thinkin u tryin to get me to smoke herbs n spices wtf
> 
> even checked it with me scope, all i see is trichs everywhere, is it popcorn grinded up, vaped weed? or trim?


I find that to be one of the key traits of a good hash. Stupid thick creamy smoke. Just a pain to roll with at times, especially in terms of judging how much to put in your joint haha, i always end up way overboard and get myself royally smashed.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I find that to be one of the key traits of a good hash. Stupid thick creamy smoke. Just a pain to roll with at times, especially in terms of judging how much to put in your joint haha, i always end up way overboard and get myself royally smashed.


well i had an appointment, i only took 4 tokes of it before hand just as a quick boost, well wernt a boost at all was a nightmare, sittin lookin for jobs, was jus sittin there scrolling down pages staring out the window, and all i could think of was i want to be free like a bird, then sat for 45 minutes planning out my life of being a bird, all that freedom, then got smacked back into reality when it was my turn to go up, haha fisrt smoke in ten days, no wonder, one of the finest hash's iv smoked to date, as its hard as fuck to get anything remotley close to that kind of quality.


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Ok so just blasted through a joint of that bubble, indi wtf is that other stuff, smells weird, have to nearly snort it to smell the weed essence in it, after the joint i was sat frozen, infact never even got through the whole fucking thing before i was ready for bed, smooth smoke, nice taste, still got a bit left see if i can get a few pipes or sommit outa it, but for some reason i cant get outa my head is that it reminds me of cream in the smoke, like it goes down my throat smoother than any other type of hash av smoked, nice colour aswell, aint got camera right now but when my mam gets home ill pinch her phone, nice little things they were in aswell mate, cant believe u fuckin superglued one, took me about 2 seconds longer to open nevertheless, had the butter knife straight in at it to open the fucker haha, as u can see im baked coz i aint got no grammer at all in this post  wtf is the other stuff mate was thinkin u tryin to get me to smoke herbs n spices wtf
> 
> even checked it with me scope, all i see is trichs everywhere, is it popcorn grinded up, vaped weed? or trim?


superglue was to seal it, no smell. The VS...put some in a joint ...smoke and let me know how stoned you get from it...wen uve straitened out from the bubble...the vs is treated cannabis not herbs...I think it will be stronger than soapbar...also I have lots of it and it has no chemicals in it...basically it is a second class product ...canya sell it?


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well i had an appointment, i only took 4 tokes of it before hand just as a quick boost, well wernt a boost at all was a nightmare, sittin lookin for jobs, was jus sittin there scrolling down pages staring out the window, and all i could think of was i want to be free like a bird, then sat for 45 minutes planning out my life of being a bird, all that freedom, then got smacked back into reality when it was my turn to go up, haha fisrt smoke in ten days, no wonder, one of the finest hash's iv smoked to date, as its hard as fuck to get anything remotley close to that kind of quality.


ha ha gud story...u just smoked 5 j s worth in on j


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha gud story...u just smoked 5 j s worth in on j


yeha by the time i noticed it was too late haha, ill let you know, when iv had some of the vs, which will be later, by judging by the cover, might be real hard to sell, smells f a kinda spice, then chocolate, then u can smell the weed when u get real close in on it wif yer nose


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 5, 2013)

Afternoon spunk buckets. Got the misses mam round she's upstairs gettin her fake tan done rite next to the room with the tent in 
stuck the plants in them weird air pots this morn and stuck the hps on, running at 31 still but fuck it these shitty cfl bulbs ain't doin jack, they have there first set of leafs on them so fuck it they can jus sweat lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeha by the time i noticed it was too late haha, ill let you know, when iv had some of the vs, which will be later, by judging by the cover, might be real hard to sell, smells f a kinda spice, then chocolate, then u can smell the weed when u get real close in on it wif yer nose


Lol bet u were mashed mate the shitty keif I made fucked me up, and I barley put out in the spliff Never mind indi's super shit lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeha by the time i noticed it was too late haha, ill let you know, when iv had some of the vs, which will be later, by judging by the cover, might be real hard to sell, smells f a kinda spice, then chocolate, then u can smell the weed when u get real close in on it wif yer nose


yeah man its not fer smellin but good for sleepin....it must have a price even if its only a few kwid..just don't punt it as green.?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man its not fer smellin but good for sleepin....it must have a price even if its only a few kwid..just don't punt it as green.?


Wtf is this stuff indi, making me more curious every time u write about it. How much is she goin for? I can sell snow to the Eskimos me lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wtf is this stuff indi, making me more curious every time u write about it. How much is she goin for? I can sell snow to the Eskimos me lol


That's is wat I want to hear MG ...lets wait for the report from Kode first...gotta see if its viable as a product first


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 5, 2013)

mr.bobby morgan has been transferered to gloucester nick if anyone wants to say hello. grassing cunt.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> That's is wat I want to hear MG ...lets wait for the report from Kode first...gotta see if its viable as a product first


Well say no more till the reports in then I wanna know what it is lol....hope ur not tryin to poison the young fella lol. There's always a price on everything too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> That's is wat I want to hear MG ...lets wait for the report from Kode first...gotta see if its viable as a product first


i wouldnt think kode is the best person to give a report on sumthing, good guy BUT hes only young and his experience with shit other than bud is formula sopap.PERIOD. not like us older lot who do remebr the quality of the older goldseal and squidgy and such..just saying like.


fuk me its hot today, im of over to the grow house today im thinking a 10" extractor is needing to be ordered or 3 5" i havent decided yet lol, with the amount of lights running i know its gunna be hot hot hot down ther, or i could be wrong with it being a celler its kinda cooler, fuking sun FUK-OFF

just finished setting my other grow room up, got me MH 12 qwid it lands and its a powerplant bulb, ther fucking huge! i hink powerplants good shit and i noticed the lights whiter too, ordering sonT for flower

oh yeh andrmmer fuk thats a noisy ballast


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> That's is wat I want to hear MG ...lets wait for the report from Kode first...gotta see if its viable as a product first


Its orite would rate it at soapbar i suppose, price it just a lil higher than soap an ppl would buy it, but i dont go round sellin bits that size haha, like my oz's

entail me on what it actually is, as idk what treated cannabis means lol

bubble wasnt oily eathier, was more like a light brow squidgy black, but when i lit it it melted inside the joint, beautiful


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 5, 2013)

fucking hell, i got bit on the face at the tip today, by a great big shit fly ! its swelling up, starting to look like the hunch face of _Notre_-_Dame ! _


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Its orite would rate it at soapbar i suppose, price it just a lil higher than soap an ppl would buy it, but i dont go round sellin bits that size haha, like my oz's



wow sambo rated it as best hes had and u rate it as soap bar,, see my point!! youth lol,,

but did u have it before that cheese? u cant give a valid opinion unless its the first bit of the day

baz--pics or it dident happen!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> superglue was to seal it, no smell. The VS...put some in a joint ...smoke and let me know how stoned you get from it...wen uve straitened out from the bubble...the vs is treated cannabis not herbs...I think it will be stronger than soapbar...also I have lots of it and it has no chemicals in it...basically it is a second class product ...canya sell it?


Can you elaborate on that bit for me please? what is "treated cannabis"?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow sambo rated it as best hes had and u rate it as soap bar,, see my point!! youth lol,,
> 
> but did u have it before that cheese? u cant give a valid opinion unless its the first bit of the day
> 
> baz--pics or it dident happen!


lol u dnt know what were even talking about, read up ^^, i was talking about a different sample not the bubble u tool, youth ? lmao ill outsmoke u anyday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol u dnt know what were even talking about, read up ^^, i was talking about a different sample not the bubble u tool, youth ? lmao ill outsmoke u anyday


no shit! half a spliff im wankered m8,, not a smoker no more by anymeans and i felly admit that

now fuk-off and go to school


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wouldnt think kode is the best person to give a report on sumthing, good guy BUT hes only young and his experience with shit other than bud is formula sopap.PERIOD. not like us older lot who do remebr the quality of the older goldseal and squidgy and such..just saying like.
> 
> 
> fuk me its hot today, im of over to the grow house today im thinking a 10" extractor is needing to be ordered or 3 5" i havent decided yet lol, with the amount of lights running i know its gunna be hot hot hot down ther, or i could be wrong with it being a celler its kinda cooler, fuking sun FUK-OFF
> ...


Kode ses he can sell fan leaves gor 2 kwid each....he also nos low grade soap...I am not relying on anyones opinion jus wanna get a feel for sumthing , ive been smoking maroc green and charas all my adult life...I cant rember wat soapbar is like and how strong and this is aimed at the cheaper end of tha market instead of soap...Kode sounds like a he mite no if if it can get punted


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

@indi with this bubble, how much would you recommend putting in a Joint? Ive got 0.6g here but wanna try putting the same amount in that the people you give it to do so it keeps the findings accurate for you as I know this is research for ya


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

---------------


----------



## iiKode (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao i aint grey u cunt"!


no but ur pubes are
you remember the dinosaurs ffs thats how old u are


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no but ur pubes are
> you remember the dinosaurs ffs thats how old u are



fuk off lmao


G I Joe Retaliation (2013) DVDRip X264 AAC - BiTo

for tonight guys!!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

anyone seen tiresias mist in your local hydro shops???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> anyone seen tiresias mist in your local hydro shops???


just use that silver stuff


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just use that silver stuff


yeah i might have to use collidal silver just liked the sound of tiresias mist


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> yeah i might have to use collidal silver just liked the sound of tiresias mist


http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/130832761240?var=gv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=65

yeh,, wat u thinking of femming?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright bellends, few pics of the auto cheese candy, lookin not too bad, should get an alright yeild of it for the size of her


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

And a few of the room, big change in a week since I seem em, she's like a jungle in there ffs, I've already trimmed loads of it, goina trim a bit more tomoro and then let her be. Not a yellow leave in sight lol, I don't do deficiencies lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/130832761240?var=gv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=65
> 
> yeh,, wat u thinking of femming?


yeah sure am...seen that but correct me if im wrong isnt that £11.78 for the product and £7.22 for p+p??? i guess its worth it if i get hundreds of seeds


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

What is it your thinking of femming as it may be cheaper an easier/quicker to just but regular seeds?


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lol u dnt know what were even talking about, read up ^^, i was talking about a different sample not the bubble u tool, youth ? lmao ill outsmoke u anyday


thanks fer your feedback, it was very useful...you may find it stronger in a coupla days...u had a big hit of pure rolled tricomes off all that bub...cheers man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> yeah sure am...seen that but correct me if im wrong isnt that £11.78 for the product and £7.22 for p+p??? i guess its worth it if i get hundreds of seeds


yeh so like 20 qwid and then uve got the stuff! its worth it matey fo sure


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @indi with this bubble, how much would you recommend putting in a Joint? Ive got 0.6g here but wanna try putting the same amount in that the people you give it to do so it keeps the findings accurate for you as I know this is research for ya


bumped for indi


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

@ sae I don't need to stack it to feel it but evryones diff, wen I put it in its still a fine light brown powder an I take a lock tool an sprinkle lightly. or do wat kode did an do tha lot, I use it a a burn aid in me blunts so I don't overdo it as it does stait to oil and can clog the draw of tha spliff....its just tricomes from 210 um to 70 ish, an growin wiv uvb I get log tricomes


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ sae I don't need to stack it to feel it but evryones diff, wen I put it in its still a fine light brown powder an I take a lock tool an sprinkle lightly. or do wat kode did an do tha lot, I use it a a burn aid in me blunts so I don't overdo it as it does stait to oil and can clog the draw of tha spliff....its just tricomes from 210 um to 70 ish, an growin wiv uvb I get log tricomes


No worries, think ill put half in then n save the other half for a combo with the plushberry lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

well i wouldnt know coz no cunt sent me noffink!! wankers. but thats fine,, il remebr come my monster harvest!! fuk all y'all

lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i wouldnt know coz no cunt sent me noffink!! wankers. but thats fine,, il remebr come my monster harvest!! fuk all y'all
> 
> lmao


Would u care for a little taste of auto when she's done m8?.....


so when's the monster harvest freebies comin my way lol!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Would u care for a little taste of auto when she's done m8?.....
> 
> 
> so when's the monster harvest freebies comin my way lol!


yeh man,, u know ul get sorted at my harvest, ul get sum nlx skunk and livers

as for timescalke im allsetup for livers and BBC cuts here next week,, using MH for veg so be sweet op this run! just cant find my airpots,, last run lost my disks for the pots now ive lost the pots and the disks ffs


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What is it your thinking of femming as it may be cheaper an easier/quicker to just but regular seeds?


anything really....would be cheaper to buy reg seeds but in the long run ill have loads of feminised seeds and pollen stored i could cross some strains myself and never have to buy seeds again


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm off for a Chinese, fuckin starvin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

So I've boxed off myself a mother\clone\veg area at the other side of the loft on top of the cistern......



It'll do for now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm off for a Chinese, fuckin starvin


im off to the grow house, NO CUNT FOLLOW ME!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

good film.......


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk off lmao
> 
> 
> G I Joe Retaliation (2013) DVDRip X264 AAC - BiTo
> ...


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

jus popped some Amnesia Haze from Soma and some trainwreck from Humbolt (thanks moggs for the rec)


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im off to the grow house, NO CUNT FOLLOW ME!!!


Lol, (in Irish accent) I can see ya , ya little fucker !


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, (in Irish accent) I can see ya , ya little fucker !


feckker....no?


----------



## indikat (Jul 5, 2013)

opinions please....im sitin here wiv a bottle o wine in me and some smoke...the landlord would like to inspect the exterior wiv 24 hrs notice....hum de hum


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> opinions please....im sitin here wiv a bottle o wine in me and some smoke...the landlord would like to inspect the exterior wiv 24 hrs notice....hum de hum


Exterior......let him crack on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

day 10 from seed under 2.4k dual spec hps,, gunna add another 600 vert soon as i can be arsed putting a hook up

all on full base nutes and temps steady at 28ish



phycosis

trying to hold these bak, i knew i shunt have given em rhiz! ther taking of so much for keeping em same as the others, ther ways over other side of the room too!

full nutes of 2-3ml per litre,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> day 10 from seed under 2.4k dual spec hps,, gunna add another 600 vert soon as i can be arsed putting a hook up
> 
> all on full base nutes and temps steady at 28ish
> 
> ...


all looks good, them wee ones will start to take off soon


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> feckker....no?


Lol Indi, u got shit outside haven't you ? Straighten out , coffe , get grafting m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 5, 2013)

@ice, ide like to try some of that phycosis m8 ,could do with sommat with a kick, heard about it, but never tryed .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> all looks good, them wee ones will start to take off soon


 yeh best hpe so fuckers need to huz up,lol,, i suppose thyd be qwiker if more enclosed, gunna buy a roll of summet next week just havent decied on whit mylar or that diamond foil looking stuff.



bazoomer said:


> @ice, ide like to try some of that phycosis m8 ,could do with sommat with a kick, heard about it, but never tryed .


 remind me closer to harvest matey


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

well just got back from the ghetto, was nice visiting family but wont lie and say im not gald to be out my stab vest, fucking thing is heavy lol

@indi

that parcel had arrived, fuck man that looks evil almost like it could get you stoned just if you look at it too much lol needed a drink and i no on top of a drink shit like that is a spewfest for me, but i predict a very lazy sunday lol 

@ baz yeah the pyscho packs a punch thats for shore, its deffo called pyschosis for a reason smoke too much of that shit and you will have a mental illness lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

fuk me been gardening all day....and im fuked and had non......got to put bludy fence posts ect up 2 moz and its gonna be like 27c...gonna be swetting like a nuns cunt.......me girls ok tho coping with the temps......fuking stink tho.......dunno bout the missis.....lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

make sure u put sum tan lotion on that bald napper of yours, get peeling skin LMAO


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

bald?.....lol ay u the grey and old one?????


IC3M4L3 said:


> make sure u put sum tan lotion on that bald napper of yours, get peeling skin LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make sure u put sum tan lotion on that bald napper of yours, get peeling skin LMAO


fuck off ya cunt, its getting bigger n bigger each time i shave me nut i swear its grown lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

lol................


iiKode said:


> no but ur pubes are
> you remember the dinosaurs ffs thats how old u are


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

and ice your gonna be the death of me i done that parcel in less than two day, thank fuck we almost hit the limit, last bit only zops please mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well just got back from the ghetto, was nice visiting family but wont lie and say im not gald to be out my stab vest, fucking thing is heavy lol
> 
> @indi
> 
> ...


Did u see the pic of the auto now m8, she's comin on good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Im not fucking grey! You winker!

LOLOLOL SAMBO,, we will se hwat comes first ha, na il have sum for u next week hopefully, if not u will take wat your given and fucking like it my son


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

hows ya plants coping with the weather lads?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol................


you was quick imc that posts been deleted lol nuffing like catching a delete before they do lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

silverfox...


IC3M4L3 said:


> Im not fucking grey! You winker!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 5, 2013)

lol newuser...been ded in ere 2nite.....all fukin stoned and lookin like beatroots..i bet....getting there missis or moms to rub some aftersun on em lol....


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me been gardening all day....and im fuked and had non......got to put bludy fence posts ect up 2 moz and its gonna be like 27c...gonna be swetting like a nuns cunt.......me girls ok tho coping with the temps......fuking stink tho.......dunno bout the missis.....lol


glad i came online now...

im soo baked i forgot i have work in the morning aswell...

was just smoking a phat one thinking about smoking a phat one tomoz down the beach in the nice weather

guess not rant over bong down and hit the pillow


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u see the pic of the auto now m8, she's comin on good


no mate i didnt see em?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Im not fucking grey! You winker!
> 
> LOLOLOL SAMBO,, we will se hwat comes first ha, na il have sum for u next week hopefully, if not u will take wat your given and fucking like it my son


fuck off giving it the large remember who your talking to cockwad....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate i didnt see em?


Back a few pages...page 8289


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Back a few pages...page 8289


fucking el mg for pushed out of the light like she is thats looking pretty bloody nice mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mg for pushed out of the light like she is thats looking pretty bloody nice mate.


i keep turning it when I can, which ain't much with bein away lol, dunno how longs left with it, lost track of it now so she's ready when it looks ready lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 5, 2013)

nice day today hey fellow growers ??? mines bee quality i went too score a oz of bud and round the corner just sat there was a crate of budweiser i thought no way ! but as i got closer bam a full crate of 20  good day nice cheese n bud ! and nudist beach tomaz for a fat smoke and drinks sweet


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 5, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> its hard to act stupid when they talk a load of shit tho and you know their wrong. when they try saying all the plants need is rain water and then they wounder why the leaves have all gone yellow and they only get an oz or off 3-4 plants. i tell they to get some nutes, and that biobizz is a good organic one if you dont like the sound of chemical nutes but they never liten lol


i know its really hard especially with some bullshitters round here "/ i just say when they mention to me oh really wow thats intresting and wow didnt know that sort of approach and ive never been suspected lol i get what your saying though bruv its almost an ocd defence when you hear something wrong to how you do it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ sae I don't need to stack it to feel it but evryones diff, wen I put it in its still a fine light brown powder an I take a lock tool an sprinkle lightly. or do wat kode did an do tha lot, I use it a a burn aid in me blunts so I don't overdo it as it does stait to oil and can clog the draw of tha spliff....its just tricomes from 210 um to 70 ish, an growin wiv uvb I get log tricomes


did you grow that other stuff cuz i scoped it and there were massive trichs init


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

Morning people, how are we all?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting read for ya's.....



*Dr Nicholas M. Almond*

Cognitive neuropsychologist and author but also suffers from severe cerebral palsy


*'Legalise It, Don't Criticise It' - Should Cannabis Be Legalised?*


The above lyrics are taken from a Bob Marley song which has been covered by UB40 entitled _Legalise It_; arguing for the legalisation of cannabis. The issue of drug use has been discussed recently due to critics arguing that events such as Glastonbury promote the culture of illegal drug taking. I can picture many of you, who are perhaps a bit naive when it comes to drug use reading this with a look of disgust on your face, but let's just consider the facts for a moment before we jump to the conclusion that if cannabis is legalised the UK will become a massive drugs ghetto with tens of millions of people suffering from mental health issues such as schizophrenia.

One argument against the legalisation of cannabis is the 'evidence' which links the use of cannabis to the development of schizophrenia. Please note that I use the word links and not causes - This is very important as I hope I will be able to explain. Even the most hard-line right wing so-called experts in mental health will admit that only a small proportion of schizophrenia cases can be accounted for by the use of cannabis. Yes, unfortunately the majority of cases of schizophrenia can be accounted for by genetic factors, brain development disorders and chronic stress. 

So, why are certain groups so convinced by the evidence that cannabis can cause schizophrenia? First we need to understand the neurological basis of schizophrenia (don't worry I will not get too technical here): Schizophrenia is caused by an imbalance in a neurotransmitter called dopamine, particularly in the frontal-lobes and limbic system of the brain. If you give a person with schizophrenia drugs which increase dopamine across the whole brain, their symptoms worsen. Specifically, people with schizophrenia show a decrease in dopamine levels in the frontal cortex of the brain and an increase in dopamine levels in the limbic region of the brain which is responsible for many functions including addiction (Rogers, 2001). 

Smoking tobacco releases nicotine which stimulates the release of dopamine in the frontal cortex of the brain, therefore there is no surprise that there is a very high correlation between smoking and schizophrenia. Here comes the uncomplicated part: drug dealers tend to target younger adults who smoke. These drug dealers begin with selling cannabis before pushing other more dangerous drugs to the buyer. These drugs tend to begin with ecstasy and LSD, then build up to coke and if the person is really unlucky heroin. 
I can hear all my anti-drug campaigners screaming out 'See cannabis does lead to people taking harder drugs!' No, that is simply only because cannabis is illegal. Believe it or not, one does not have a joint or chocolate brownie and then thinks 'Ooh, I will take some crack cocaine tomorrow.' The majority of people who enjoy cannabis do not want any other drugs such as ecstasy, speed or coke, because these are uppers (drugs which excite you and give you more energy; and definitely do not help you relax). Cannabis on the other hand is similar to alcohol in that people who take it mainly do so to help them relax.

So, how about the quality of the cannabis which you get from your local dealer? Unfortunately if you smoke resin you will find that quite a lot of that little black block is made up of tarmac, plastic bags and even dog excretions (lovely!). If you smoke skunk then the probability is that you have a lot of stuff which is a nice green or yellow colour which will burn in it. This includes nylon carpets, a number of herbs (excuse the pun) and anything else which the dealers can get hold of to spread out their packet of dope which you are buying. Yes, unfortunately the cannabis which is available on the street is probably only 40 to 50% cannabis if that. 

Let's reconsider the argument for the relationship between cannabis and schizophrenia; is it at all possible that the rubbish that dealers use to make the cannabis go further causes damage to the brain? I don't think inhaling plastic bags, dog poo or nylon carpet does anyone any good. There is also the case that the dealers will push other drugs onto the buyers, and it is well known that cocaine and drugs like that have a massive effect on dopamine in the brain. We are also forgetting the relationship between smoking and schizophrenia; even when the schizophrenia has not become apparent these people tend to smoke more, just they are targeted by the drug dealers and a lot of drug dealers are not the kind of people you would take home to meet your mother. A lot of drug dealers are also associated with money lending and organised crime and if a person who has a genetic predisposition to schizophrenia becomes entangled in this the only result is an increase in stress, which brings on the schizophrenia. 

Okay let's lay off the friendly dealers for a moment and look at this in a different perspective. If cannabis was legalised, then the government could control the strength of the drug and users would know what they were taking. This is the case in the Netherlands where cannabis is legal; you can eat it, drink it in tea or smoke it in a joint; but you know what kind you are having and how strong it is in terms of THC (the active ingredient in cannabis which stimulates dopamine and GABBA-a release in the medial temporal lobe and brain stem). Now if cannabis causes schizophrenia one would expect a higher rate of schizophrenia in the Netherlands compared to the UK where cannabis is illegal. Whoops, that is not the case according to a report by the World Health Organisation; in 2004 the WHO calculated the disability-adjusted life years for all countries and reported the diagnosis of both physical and mental illnesses per head of the population. For schizophrenia, we are looking on a scale from the lowest, which was Australia with 164.225 per 100,000 to the highest, Indonesia that has 321.870. So let's compare the cannabis smoking Dutch to the stiff upper-lipped British; the Netherlands had 168.282 while in the UK the diagnosis of schizophrenia per 100,000 was 185.182. You do not need to be a mathematical genius to see that where cannabis is legal and regulated the diagnosis of schizophrenia is lower than where it is not regulated and illegal. 

Finally, let's consider the number of deaths caused by legal drugs compared to cannabis. According to national statistics in 2011 just below 8,750 deaths were the direct cause of alcohol. If one would like to read, 100,000 died from smoking every year. How many died directly from cannabis overdose? The answer is a big fat 0! It is physically impossible to overdose on cannabis. Furthermore it is physically impossible to become addicted to the active ingredients of cannabis because THC has such a long half-life that you do not become physically dependent upon it unlike alcohol and nicotine. Yes, okay you can become psychologically addicted to cannabis, but you can also become psychologically addicted to anything from alcohol to chocolate (regardless of whether it is legal or illegal). There is also the cost of alcohol and smoking on the NHS; according to the Daily Mail alcohol abuse costs the NHS £6billion a year, and according to the BBC news smoking costs the NHS £5 billion a year. It is true that schizophrenia costs the NHS £6.7billion a year, according to NICE (but only a tiny amount of this can arguably be the direct result of cannabis, if any at all).

Professor David Nutt lost his job for suggesting legalising cannabis; but if the former chair of the Advisory Council on the Misuse of Drugs does not know what he is on about then there is something wrong. Sure, many of you will be moaning that if cannabis is legalised then we are advocating smoking; that does not have to be the case, for example you could legalise cannabis for the consumption in food and drink in cafes for individuals who are aged 18 and over. The tax revenue which we would raise from cannabis could be used to treat schizophrenia, educate children on the misuse of drugs and help to reduce the Government's deficit. Let's face the truth, the USA had to end prohibition due to the fact that the sale of illegal alcohol was massive and funding criminal organisation, as well as killing hundreds of people with highly toxic beverages such as moonshine; so when are we going to get a grip and legalise cannabis... and relax?

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/dr-nicholas-m-almond/cannabis-legalisation_b_3539673.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Im not fucking grey! You winker!
> 
> LOLOLOL SAMBO,, we will se hwat comes first ha, na il have sum for u next week hopefully, if not u will take wat your given and fucking like it my son


iv seen pics of him, hes greyer than george bush!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

My present from the Fairy



@indi, VERY nice bubble mate, will get a proper smoke report over to ya in a bit via PM


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a hard time reading on having got to "

Yes, unfortunately the cannabis which is available on the street is probably only 40 to 50% cannabis if that."​





That is a load of bollocks and i am not a fan of using such exaggeration to promote your cause. To agree with that would be to agree with the police claiming your plant was worth £50,000 so as to push their own vendetta.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I have a hard time reading on having got to "
> 
> Yes, unfortunately the cannabis which is available on the street is probably only 40 to 50% cannabis if that."​
> 
> ...


Yeah i think he was talking more along the lines of Hash/soapbar then green but as you say does sound absurd to anyone that kows anything bought buying from the street lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I'm off to a wedding this afternoon at a proper posh spot. Gonna b full of toffee twats, mite have to sneak my pipe with me lol. Been told pints are £4.50 each!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i think he was talking more along the lines of Hash/soapbar then green but as you say does sound absurd to anyone that kows anything bought buying from the street lol


Yeah, although i am intrigued to hear what he defines as skunk, with all this alien matter in it. I know he is talking about soap, but the way i read it is that it is intentionally vague or misguiding. 



spooningbadgers said:


> Well I'm off to a wedding this afternoon at a proper posh spot. Gonna b full of toffee twats, mite have to sneak my pipe with me lol. Been told pints are £4.50 each!


If i'm gonna be emotionally blackmailed to goto a wedding, the very least i expect in return is free fucking drinks. What a joke! Rock up with a pipe and a case of beer and see what they say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good morning shit stabbers what a fookin day getting a little hot in the old tents though . Seen as its nice n sunny I've had to crack a red stripe with a nice fatty start as u mean to go on an all that


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> If i'm gonna be emotionally blackmailed to goto a wedding, the very least i expect in return is free fucking drinks. What a joke! Rock up with a pipe and a case of beer and see what they say


Yeah I kno fuckin 4.50 a pint what a joke. Cheaper jus to take a sack of weed and get baked. Mite get a few funny looks of the snobs but fuck it! Ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

Prof David Nutt actually lost his job for stating that MDMA was safer than alcohol and tobacco, he was the governments drugs advisory at the time.

My missus thinks he's a legend, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

Afternoon boy's, fucking warm init.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2013)

It fookin is yorkie feel sorry for me dogs there black patterdales Lol they don't know where to put themselves lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone use topmax Bloomer? Me man at the grow shop recommended it over canna boost?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Prof David Nutt actually lost his job for stating that MDMA was safer than alcohol and tobacco, he was the governments drugs advisory at the time.
> 
> My missus thinks he's a legend, lol.


Just goes to show the intelligence of the govt does'nt it? hire one of the worlds leading Neuro-Pharmacologists an then not listen to a word he says lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just goes to show the intelligence of the govt does'nt it? hire one of the worlds leading Neuro-Pharmacologists an then not listen to a word he says lmao


Standard..

"In January the ACMD said khat should remain a legal substance, saying there was "insufficient evidence" it caused health problems.But Home Secretary Theresa May has decided to ban it, saying the risks posed could have been underestimated."

Fucking hate that cunt.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

Haha just chatting to one of the rug munchers I know an she didnt even know there was a place called Lesbos!! I can see her "anywhere in Greece" holiday plans suddenly getting a lot narrower now lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

Chilling with a Plushberry J n Kerrang on the TV  *puff puff* pass to the left

[video=youtube;6FEDrU85FLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FEDrU85FLE[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

Good job our Government never listened to this moron, what were they thinking of even hiring him in the first place? Look I mean he hasnt got a single qualification to his name ffs.......LMFAO


*Personal details* NameProfessor David NuttJob title Visiting Fellow
Department School of Social and Community Medicine
Work contact details 
Email address[email protected]  Telephone number(0117) 331 3143Alternative contact(0117) 331 3178
 QualificationsMB BChir, DM (Oxon), FRCP, FRCPsych, FMedSci*Professional details* Membership of professional bodiesRoyal College of Physicians (FRCP)
Royal College of Psychiatrists (FRCPsych)
Past President of the British Association for Psychopharmacology (BAP)
Council Member of the European College of Neuro-Psychopharmacology (ECNP), plus Chair of the Scientific Programmes Committee
Fellow of the Academy of Medical Sciences (FMedSci)
Keywordsanxiety disorders
alcoholism
sleep
depression
psychiatry
drug addiction
Areas of expertiseI lead a research group that spans the clinical and preclinical research border. Our main interests are in the brain mechanisms underlying anxiety, depression, addiction and sleep disorders. 

Our preclinical work strives to develop new treatments of these disorders by understanding how current treatment work more explicitly and by discovering new drugs which may provide equal efficacy with a different side effect profile.

The clinical research is founded in our outpatient?s base at the Bristol Royal Infirmary where we run specialist clinics in the treatment of these disorders and are developing new investigative techniques such as neuroimaging and EEG recordings to evaluate these in more detail.
Media experienceTV
Radio
Film


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/685703-how-do-i-trade-my-2.html


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

that guy is as stupid as the government, yeah man if they hear something they dont wanna hear it goes out the window, i dotn even know why they waste money on this shit if they already have their decisions made bedforehand, cunts

didnt ppl die of usin mkat? thats why it waws banned or wus that more propaganda, saying you cant have a good time unless ur drinkin taxed alcohol

lmao

you can have a good time intoxicated, but it has to be our legal taxed substance your taking! fuck all that natural shit come on in and pay us money for a bit of liver cancer!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

khat and mkat are very different things.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> khat and mkat are very different things.


my bad, wanna explain what khat is? not too many big words mind, i get half way through them an my eyes wonder back over to the tits site


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> khat and mkat and indikat and cat are very different things.


Fixed that for you! lol sorry im bored


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2013)

Cant be arsed to walk to the shop but ive gotta, bk in a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my bad, wanna explain what khat is?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off giving it the large remember who your talking to cockwad....


i do shitface! hard not to remeber ur fugly mug!

hot innit guys! us big lads suffe rthe worst spec sambo the fat [email protected] bet hes melting lmao

after TTT hows things man? still working? or fallen out with yor moron boss again?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

Yet another apparently harmless plant with thousands of years of tradition that the government thinks it has the right to criminalize. The way i see it, the plant has been a tradition for a few thousand years, the government has been in power for a couple of years, and hopefully will be booted out next election, thosuand years vs 4 years, plant wins!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

It took them a couple of years and a fair few deaths before they banned Mcat yet they were swift to change the misuse of drugs act to include ALL cannabinoids when they banned JWH and such like with no known adverse side affects reported or any testing.

It's all inside out bollocks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2013)

alcohol does more damage than weed,, go figure


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do shitface! hard not to remeber ur fugly mug!
> 
> hot innit guys! us big lads suffe rthe worst spec sambo the fat [email protected] bet hes melting lmao
> 
> after TTT hows things man? still working? or fallen out with yor moron boss again?


hahaha, i look like Ive had a hose shoved up me arse & my head's turned into a sprinkler ! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2013)

i know baz its fuking horrid hot,, in my main op the leaves aint curling up on the ends so they must be orite, hood for next round wen ur running 5 lights refelctors suk ass


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do shitface! hard not to remeber ur fugly mug!
> 
> hot innit guys! us big lads suffe rthe worst spec sambo the fat [email protected] bet hes melting lmao
> 
> after TTT hows things man? still working? or fallen out with yor moron boss again?


sambo must be sweatin gravy in this weather, good enough for a portion of chips hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yet another apparently harmless plant with thousands of years of tradition that the government thinks it has the right to criminalize. The way i see it, the plant has been a tradition for a few thousand years, the government has been in power for a couple of years, and hopefully will be booted out next election, thosuand years vs 4 years, plant wins!


nature fucking wins, i know they are going against not only inncoent plants, but in some countries collecting rain water and raw milk is illegal, then there is the fact no hunting without a permit same goes for fishing, sounds to me they are agains nature


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sambo must be sweatin gravy in this weather, good enough for a portion of chips hahaha


Lol, I think if u soaked a rizla in my sweat u woul get stoned !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I think if u soaked a rizla in my sweat u woul get stoned !


run outa weed, chop abit aff ur fringe, ass good as skunk hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

woke up this mornin ahd a smoke of that vs stuff, proper reccomendation wifout the bubble in me, yeah does the same as soap, probably a a bit better id say about 10% more powerfull than the soap i get


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do shitface! hard not to remeber ur fugly mug!
> 
> hot innit guys! us big lads suffe rthe worst spec sambo the fat [email protected] bet hes melting lmao
> 
> after TTT hows things man? still working? or fallen out with yor moron boss again?


I got windows on each side of me rooms so i get a lovely cool breeze coming in  Although i'll get back from work tonight and it'll be a sauna, fucking straw insulation.

So that indirectly answers part of your question. I'm still working. Not very much admittedly, only about 25-30 hours a week, but gotta pay bills while i study my A levels. The moron boss upped and went back to Portugal, but i feel bad for him now, it turns out he wasn't actually a moron, but was being forced to be that person by the business owner, in the end he sat me down and told me to fuck with the owner, here is all the money he owes you and we just won't tell him  Now it's being run by the owner in the interim and he sure is funny. Seems to think that replacing the hot lights in the kitchen will turn everything around, not that the place is a shit hole because he doesn't offer a rate of pay that attracts anyone who is actually serious about their job. So this time around i've adopted the attitude of minimum wage minimum effort. I will not run the place alone, i will not be put in any position of responsibility, and if shit goes wrong, i plain don't give a damn  So al in all it's pretty good  Just gotta see when he feels like paying his staff. If i don't get all my pay by tuesday, then i don't work for him again, not out of mallice or as a threat, but for the simple fact that car insurance runs out on tuesday.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 6, 2013)

fuk me had to go to page 2 for thred......yer man been fukin hot today been stuk in garden puttin fence posts n pannels up....like a fukin lobsta.......woke up this morning smellin week.....was like dang.......cos my exaust fans dont come on till my lights do at 10.......think im gonna have to put on constant now as they gettin smelly......so had to go out get loads of smellys n candles ect ect......cos motherinlaw was comming lol.......bludy heat.....anyways cuntlickers....hows ya days been?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I got windows on each side of me rooms so i get a lovely cool breeze coming in  Although i'll get back from work tonight and it'll be a sauna, fucking straw insulation.
> 
> So that indirectly answers part of your question. I'm still working. Not very much admittedly, only about 25-30 hours a week, but gotta pay bills while i study my A levels. The moron boss upped and went back to Portugal, but i feel bad for him now, it turns out he wasn't actually a moron, but was being forced to be that person by the business owner, in the end he sat me down and told me to fuck with the owner, here is all the money he owes you and we just won't tell him  Now it's being run by the owner in the interim and he sure is funny. Seems to think that replacing the hot lights in the kitchen will turn everything around, not that the place is a shit hole because he doesn't offer a rate of pay that attracts anyone who is actually serious about their job. So this time around i've adopted the attitude of minimum wage minimum effort. I will not run the place alone, i will not be put in any position of responsibility, and if shit goes wrong, i plain don't give a damn  So al in all it's pretty good  Just gotta see when he feels like paying his staff. If i don't get all my pay by tuesday, then i don't work for him again, not out of mallice or as a threat, but for the simple fact that car insurance runs out on tuesday.


wasgunna say wtf bills u got

minimum wage= minimum effort, damn right, not like ur gunna run the gaff on 6qwid a hr lol. but suppose u need summet to keep u ocupied eh!, so i guess the getting ur own gaff thig is well on the bak burner now then? and growing even moe so, dunno why u dont go plant sum sumwer in the stix u got the good weather for it,

ohh fuk its tooo hot man ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 6, 2013)

girls comming on good at day 35.....View attachment 2727269View attachment 2727270View attachment 2727271View attachment 2727272View attachment 2727273View attachment 2727275View attachment 2727277


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 6, 2013)

looks good you will be 
no time!


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

got second place in the welly chucking at tha village fete


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 6, 2013)

welly wanging.........what a beaut always wanted a go at that ha ha ha.....


indikat said:


> got second place in the welly chucking at tha village fete


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 6, 2013)

whatever tickles your fancy lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 6, 2013)

made a wee 10lt dwc,its cumming along cracking


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 6, 2013)

yer man would have to be steel toecaps bit more waight in them go bit futhur lol


drgrowshit said:


> whatever tickles your fancy lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

this is wat the mrs has been upto...set up the most popular stoner in her community wiv sum gear 1 or 2 o...they used to dif grade wich they pay 240...wet green cfl etc...she ses £300 smokes tha firs ounce an get phone call fer more....eventually he ses he aint makin much cos tha bud is dence an he needs to make tha bags up cos they eyeball it as they don't av scales etc so cud he have multi o s for £250...agreed wiv conditions of volume....then he starts feeling bad and ses the bud is worth £300 an that's wat he will pay ffffsss I love these fuked up cultural principals....naturally I asked tha missus WAT the fuk is goin on, she ses "ah he feels bad that he is now making money off of us.....ummmm gr8....multis at 3 ho ho ho is it xmas?


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> woke up this mornin ahd a smoke of that vs stuff, proper reccomendation wifout the bubble in me, yeah does the same as soap, probably a a bit better id say about 10% more powerfull than the soap i get


good man I will send u a bigger sample so u can pass a bit out an get feedback, find out wat its worth an we ll talk


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

@sae, a couple of m8s tried them things the other night we wer talkin about, from what I heard you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2013)

did i read that right? iiKode, you saying the bubble is 10% stronger than soap?! either soap has come on a fuck load since i last seen it or you're having a laugh. Indikat, your not growin auto's are ya ?

i always mind on my first trip to the dam i asked the dealer in the shop just out of curiosity to see the soap or closest to it and he showed me it n said this will get you stoned but never high like the sensi. damn true words i say.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2013)

well kode he seems a lil bit of a mug!
3's on bulk,, u sure ur not havinga brain fart,, shit i do 160's


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did i read that right? iiKode, you saying the bubble is 10% stronger than soap?! either soap has come on a fuck load since i last seen it or you're having a laugh. Indikat, your not growin auto's are ya ?
> 
> i always mind on my first trip to the dam i asked the dealer in the shop just out of curiosity to see the soap or closest to it and he showed me it n said this will get you stoned but never high like the sensi. damn true words i say.


omg no Don its a second class product I was askin kode to try and ask him I it trumped soap. Photos all tha way Don, so I think Kode was referring to the soap competitor not the 70um bub


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

Aye, I'm 160 on singles if you're one of the lads.


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well kode he seems a lil bit of a mug!
> 3's on bulk,, u sure ur not havinga brain fart,, shit i do 160's


fukin weirdest thing that's happened in my favour, today I got 2k for tha 10 that I punted out tha usual route and fukin 900 for the 3 that the foreign geeza took...this week, she has done us proud, he also prefers the airier bud ffs cos the os look bigger....ha ha in her country weed is mental penalties...wen I was there we scored off tha cops fukin filth ...spit..an they were fukin stressin wen I asked for 50 g, they offered 5 only...stupid fukin noddy place lmfao an got on a plane home


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

no offence like but this sounds like tha north south divide ...£160 is totally unheard of in hampshire


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2013)

hahah i thought i must be missing something lol. my bad. I do mine at 2's across the board, it's taken me years to get it that high haha my pals still want it at 140 lmao and wonder why they keep buying crap for 200+ elsewhere or get robbed on weight


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i thought i must be missing something lol. my bad. I do mine at 2's across the board, it's taken me years to get it that high haha my pals still want it at 140 lmao and wonder why they keep buying crap for 200+ elsewhere or get robbed on weight


yeah Don I have always done 28.3g +weighed dry, suntimes wiv abit o cure, gives em confidence to pay a bit more


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

think i can up mine to 250 at my main guy, maybe even 3, there are some dodgy cunts round my way not worth goin thinkin ur gettin 350 when u could get robbed, and nobody has money like that everyone asks for layons its fuckin annoyin, cash or gtfo


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> think i can up mine to 250 at my main guy, maybe even 3, there are some dodgy cunts round my way not worth goin thinkin ur gettin 350 when u could get robbed, and nobody has money like that everyone asks for layons its fuckin annoyin, cash or gtfo


most of my business is tick...weed out , wait...paperwork follows, it sounds wrong and I would love to do it the other way but u punt more gear and turnover is good....trust is everything, all sides no tha score...everyone wants it and aint been stitched cept once over a poxy half ounce....paks....not woth getting firebombed fer lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

ffs, I don't know anybody to sell it to for £200!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 6, 2013)

lol usualy 160 to 180 my way be lucky to get 200.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;HwtSdJaPCSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=HwtSdJaPCSI[/video]

......


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

this English village life in tha summer, there were thousands of peeps at this place all white, so dif to wat im used to really weird we both noticed it and thought omg step back in time pre hijab an im not racist, but the mrs said she likes the real England....I honestly had a rite laff at this fete


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

300 singles, 250 bulk and 450 if it goes in bags...if u don't want it gtf, usually can't get enough of it tho


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 300 singles, 250 bulk and 450 if it goes in bags...if u don't want it gtf, usually can't get enough of it tho


nice mg u fling shots out aswell?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 300 singles, 250 bulk and 450 if it goes in bags...if u don't want it gtf, usually can't get enough of it tho


450 in bag's? Like £15 a g?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 300 singles, 250 bulk and 450 if it goes in bags...if u don't want it gtf, usually can't get enough of it tho


jesus 450, only give them 50 quid profit if ur on the same prices as me, good on ya, im sure ill get that far one day, fuckin people mad worse than beggers when it comes to the price, cant fault them its pretty eqpensive but yea gtf if they dont want it


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 450 in bag's? Like £15 a g?


its worse than that mate, 1.4 for 25 and .2 of that is the bag ffs


----------



## iiKode (Jul 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its worse than that mate, 1.4 for 25 and .2 of that is the bag ffs


an i would insult anybody wif that, id be one 1.4's out the bag, i know its not alot off buy wit ur gettin minute weight so every fuckin crumb counts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its worse than that mate, 1.4 for 25 and .2 of that is the bag ffs


1.2 for £25 shot's!? 

Fuck that, you'd get laughed at. It just goes to show it depends who you know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

And that is exactly the problem with the modern cannabis market in my opinion.

It all boils down to the going rate for a shot as that is all the green in the bag is worth, there is no incentive to grow/source/sell quality because shite pulls the same wage as dank once it's bagged up...........the going rate for a shot.

Job's fucked.


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1.2 for £25 shot's!?
> 
> Fuck that, you'd get laughed at. It just goes to show it depends who you know.


sounds like market forces dictating the price


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 450 in bag's? Like £15 a g?


3g for 50 quid, 27 for 450 and a gram te yersel lol

@indi wtf are shots?


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

yorkie youd get eaten alive if u punted out 160s round here


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 3g for 50 quid, 27 for 450 and a gram te yersel lol
> 
> @indi wtf are shots?


single bags at 20 kwid


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> single bags at 20 kwid


Nothing less than 3 g 50 quid bags, no q's no half, oz at 300 that about it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> single bags at 20 kwid


1g 20 quid bags..mmmm, might stick that on the menu lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

Couple of pics if the other 8 psychosis I have goin, just over a week in flower


----------



## moggggys (Jul 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> most of my business is tick...weed out , wait...paperwork follows, it sounds wrong and I would love to do it the other way but u punt more gear and turnover is good....trust is everything, all sides no tha score...everyone wants it and aint been stitched cept once over a poxy half ounce....paks....not woth getting firebombed fer lmfao



ditto ................ except i only know cunts and fuckabout merchants 



The Yorkshireman said:


> And that is exactly the problem with the modern cannabis market in my opinion.
> 
> It all boils down to the going rate for a shot as that is all the green in the bag is worth, there is no incentive to grow/source/sell quality because shite pulls the same wage as dank once it's bagged up...........the going rate for a shot.
> 
> Job's fucked.



yep , grown the best in the world , double sour diesels , G13`s , doms , kushes you name it and they do nothing but moan that its not cheese , the market may dictate but this is a poor showing to not give other green a chance , lack of fucking imagination if nothing else


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

What u think of my auto flower moggs? U said u ain't had a good cheese yet, this looks like a good un to me


----------



## moggggys (Jul 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2727516
> What u think of my auto flower moggs? U said u ain't had a good cheese yet, this looks like a good un to me


yours looks nice 

never had a good cheese auto yet  , always an issue be it mold , wank yields or lacklustre bud , the worst was some huge monster that i had to top at about 4 foot that made all of an oz , the bud sites were about a foot from each other and crappy little 1 grammers , not good ..... so yeah best of luck with it but now i avoid the cheese autos as not worth the trouble , once bitten and all that 



this was taken yesterday , the autos doing there thing , havnt pack out quite as much as i would like but still not bad , used soil and ignored mostly , sad the last picture , bit of mold on a nug so chopped the bastard


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yours looks nice
> 
> never had a good cheese auto yet  , always an issue be it mold , wank yields or lacklustre bud , the worst was some huge monster that i had to top at about 4 foot that made all of an oz , the bud sites were about a foot from each other and crappy little 1 grammers , not good ..... so yeah best of luck with it but now i avoid the cheese autos as not worth the trouble , once bitten and all that
> 
> ...


Well that gives me loadsa hope


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> yorkie youd get eaten alive if u punted out 160s round here


Like I said, if I knew anybody who'd pay that I would charge that. 

I can get 3g for £25 in shots.

In fact I can score a single for £180.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 6, 2013)

I heard of a guy through a reliable source who was doing auto's in DWC and pulling stupid weight, 12oz's kind of stupid.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 6, 2013)

what a day just got back an im absolutely smashed fat smoke today loads of beers including the bud from last night chilling down the beach in bournemouth if ya must know..... spliff bong beer and bed night night you fucking stoners !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2013)

same here if i knew people whod paymre i would, butthese are same folks who pay 200+ yet wen mine comes up which they admit is 1.better and 2. best in our area of the city we live! yes big props to my talents! yet wen i said 170 for the last 3 oz of physco i lost then founfd they moaned ta fuk,,

same people who come round moaning saying they can go get sum right now at 130's yet they come to mine and pay 160's lol 

fucking ingrates


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wasgunna say wtf bills u got
> 
> minimum wage= minimum effort, damn right, not like ur gunna run the gaff on 6qwid a hr lol. but suppose u need summet to keep u ocupied eh!, so i guess the getting ur own gaff thig is well on the bak burner now then? and growing even moe so, dunno why u dont go plant sum sumwer in the stix u got the good weather for it,
> 
> ohh fuk its tooo hot man ffs


Phone bills, car bills, rent, all ads up.

House and grow is indeed on the back burner until next September when I hope to be at uni and living with the gf and as such, growing again. 

No real sticks around this area to grow. Walkers and their dogs every which way you turn. Would have to drive a long way out to remotely have a chance. More effort than I can be bothered with.


----------



## zVice (Jul 6, 2013)

What are you educating yourself on? 



tip top toker said:


> Phone bills, car bills, rent, all ads up.
> 
> House and grow is indeed on the back burner until next September when I hope to be at uni and living with the gf and as such, growing again.
> 
> No real sticks around this area to grow. Walkers and their dogs every which way you turn. Would have to drive a long way out to remotely have a chance. More effort than I can be bothered with.


----------



## indikat (Jul 6, 2013)

morning cockgobblers I am watching mickey mouse in a foreign language....lovely sunny day to day, temps fuked again., getting a slight nute burn on one of me girls, fuked up by appling the nutes to tha max b4 I new id have to turn the lights down, slowed down metabolism a bit wiv a high ec, so I did a rare thing and gave water only yeaterday shud b good, still learnin a bit wiv tha 1000w its a fukin beast, I have 3 6 inch fans driving my lights so they are as cool as they are going to be


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2013)

Morning Indi, had some lovely exo cheese back x with sommat else , last night , that with half a ton of burnt animal at my BBQ , sat on lav now for past half hour, "spicy going in, spicy coming out ! "


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> What are you educating yourself on?


Economics and sociology with the aim of getting a degree in clinical psychology to use for business team management.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 7, 2013)

Fuck these temps are killing me! Think I made a bad move putting the seedlings under the hps I got bk last night and the first set of leaves have gone crispy and diformed fuuuccck!
Looks like its bk to square 1. Think I'm destin to only grow clones ha ha


----------



## indikat (Jul 7, 2013)

bbq ummm nice jerk chucken salad potatoes icy drinks [addling pool music blunt.....managing wiv reduced rations Baz? @ spoons soryy to hear that man it works for me everytime but I mist wiv distilled water every few hours for the fist few daze


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> bbq ummm nice jerk chucken salad potatoes icy drinks [addling pool music blunt.....managing wiv reduced rations Baz? @ spoons soryy to hear that man it works for me everytime but I mist wiv distilled water every few hours for the fist few daze


Yeah not quite sure if there totally done for, the blue Thai seems ok but the PE are in agony lol.
I've started to mist em and I've left the tent door open. Gonna have to get this air cooled hood, the temps peaked at 35 yesterday lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well kode he seems a lil bit of a mug!
> 3's on bulk,, u sure ur not havinga brain fart,, shit i do 160's


this ic3 fella, seems a bit of a mug likes to rob himself!!!!!!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1.2 for £25 shot's!?
> 
> Fuck that, you'd get laughed at. It just goes to show it depends who you know.


you see everyones greedy and too stupid to grow their own, so they the greedy cunts, get 7g they get 1 bag profit but thats gone in minutes so they are takin bit and bobs from the bags they are meant to be sellin then pop the bag on scales and comes to 1.4, its all a scam everything is, once harvests up ima be doin 2g for 25 just to lure all the punters in then boom, that was a 1 time special hahaha greedy bastard i am, but hey... have to get through the paperwork


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Nothing less than 3 g 50 quid bags, no q's no half, oz at 300 that about it.


where abouts do you live? just general im north east, and its the same prices, lmao everyone was thinkin i was talking shite, but freinds or not ur still gettin shit bags, my "mate" tried to get me to take a bag that had been budded down to .5 for 25 greedy bastards just cant get enough, and no i didnt take that fuckin shit, but he did have to steal from his da jus to pay it back, see i would never do shit like that again after last time waiting 2 weeks for my fuckin cash


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> where abouts do you live? just general im north east, and its the same prices, lmao everyone was thinkin i was talking shite, but freinds or not ur still gettin shit bags, my "mate" tried to get me to take a bag that had been budded down to .5 for 25 greedy bastards just cant get enough, and no i didnt take that fuckin shit, but he did have to steal from his da jus to pay it back, see i would never do shit like that again after last time waiting 2 weeks for my fuckin cash


Nowhere near u lol, I'm across the water m8....ffs follow along would ye


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> bbq ummm nice jerk chucken salad potatoes icy drinks [addling pool music blunt.....managing wiv reduced rations Baz? @ spoons soryy to hear that man it works for me everytime but I mist wiv distilled water every few hours for the fist few daze


not too bad thanks Indi, no change really, when im not working ,im puffing ,don't notice it so much in work.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 7, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning Indi, had some lovely exo cheese back x with sommat else , last night , that with half a ton of burnt animal at my BBQ , sat on lav now for past half hour, "spicy going in, spicy coming out ! "


best thing i can say for that is flushable wet wipes. i fucking hate ring sting lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 7, 2013)

Fuckin hell it's quiet in here today. You all watching Wimbledon... Snobby cunts lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 7, 2013)

its warm aint it people ! 46 degrees Celsius on my patio my thermometer says... I cant get lift too the beach either so i am dying lol but fairly high s all good in the hood round Bournemouth oz go for 190* or cheeses etc for 240 thats what i pay round here anyway ...... at @spooningbadgers nice name btw lol how are you seedlings doing today ?? peace


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 7, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> its warm aint it people ! 46 degrees Celsius on my patio my thermometer says... I cant get lift too the beach either so i am dying lol but fairly high s all good in the hood round Bournemouth oz go for 190* or cheeses etc for 240 thats what i pay round here anyway ...... at @spooningbadgers nice name btw lol how are you seedlings doing today ?? peace


Fucked mate lol don't know if there gonna pull through, well at least 2 of them any way. My own fault tho for sticking them under the hps in these temps lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 7, 2013)

happens though dont it mate good in a way cause youll remember to use cfls instead next time  they be fine im sure they hardy lil bastards send my love to them and i hope all goes well dude .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2013)

i havent been to the biig op today amd going tonight, dreading what im gunna open the door to! taking sum ducting and sortig the inlet out, fucking pissing me off that thing is, inlet should cool shit down then il be rite, looking at 10" extractors, not cheap. bollox, lot to be said for small grows u know! and now me small op might not even happen just yet, fuk eevrythigs going pete tong


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2013)

You sappy bastards moaning about the heat. Try that heat while working in a kitchen with ovens blasting you left and middle.. Just back, feel a little drained. Must have drunk about 4 l of water so far this afternoon. Bath and beer time!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You sappy bastards moaning about the heat. Try that heat while working in a kitchen with ovens blasting you left and middle.. Just back, feel a little drained. Must have drunk about 4 l of water so far this afternoon. Bath and beer time!


i worked in simular conditions in a factory. i was working right next to ovens. i would drink loads and never piss, it must have all come out as sweat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 7, 2013)

Easy boys its been a hotten today ain't it! Got fookin steamboated last nyt went down town for me b day got home missis says i pissed up me tent and everything Lol surprised I didn't get a leccy shock hahaha fell down the stairs and bust me nose can't remember any of it I think the bitch beat me up lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i worked in simular conditions in a factory. i was working right next to ovens. i would drink loads and never piss, it must have all come out as sweat


Yup. Not 1 piss in nine hours. Not too fun an environment. Head chef didn't miss a beat though, he spent 14 years in a kitchen in Portugal where its like 40+ half the time.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 7, 2013)

Jus gave these seedlings a bit of rhiz, see if that helps em try Nd turn it round lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2013)

im SOOOO buying a 10ft swimming pool for garden tomoz, fuk yeh!

stop moaning TTT, u choose to work and mcdonalds haha rent?? for ur at home again? u mardy fucker

just been to me room and was expecting 100+_ temps was pleasently suprised at 75 i do belive, or watever 30 is

the clones ive given up with ther sno holdng em bak so i guess i got 5 ft tall physco to deal with ffs,, im looking at 4-5 week veg time


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yup. Not 1 piss in nine hours. Not too fun an environment. Head chef didn't miss a beat though, he spent 14 years in a kitchen in Portugal where its like 40+ half the time.



they temps went upto 45 quite a bit in the summer. its not a job i want to go back to. when i get enough money for a car i should be able to get a job on the dumpers again. you cant beat sitting in an air con cooled cab in this weather


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 7, 2013)

lol i worked in macdees a few years back ..... and fuck working in the kitchen nine hours u must be very very patient or allways high


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im SOOOO buying a 10ft swimming pool for garden tomoz, fuk yeh!
> 
> stop moaning TTT, u choose to work and mcdonalds haha rent?? for ur at home again? u mardy fucker
> 
> ...


Not moaning at all, it is what it is, just stating that thisweather went shit compared to working in s kitchen in this weather  

And rent, as in rent, while living at home. Just goes to show how distorted peoples views are of alternative classes, my own as well. Just because my parents are asset rich doesn't mean I don't have to pay rent  damned glad I do tbh' keeps me working and motivated instead of just fucking around at home without even having s reason to get out of bed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

well fuk me my circulating fan paked up dang...in this weather 2 cant do fuk all now till morning......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

we have had this hot weather aswell, my highest temps have been 27c, ffs earlier this morning it was hotter than that ouside, see what a 3rd floor flat can do for ya...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

my rooms been on 30 last few days......yer man been nice...had the pool out ect tday....


----------



## moggggys (Jul 7, 2013)

did someone say pool ?


went to a car show and a fuckin crackin day it was , suncream no problem but still burnt to a friggin crisp , lets say stripping off and diving into the pool is a luxury i wont ignore thats for sure 

want to get a grow on in the loft , no point as its a million degrees up there , yesterday was 42.9 , today fuck knows but more , ill have to batter it over xmas or something to recover the paper situation


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2013)

fuku mogs, we al know u got a fullsize pool in your conservatory u CUNT! us normal folk have to make do with a infaltable jobby lmao

yeh my attick was hot today so for those loft growers lol,, bet ur not fucking happy! haha winker!

so hows trix mogs good day yeh?

3rd floor fl i kode, dient knowu could count to 3,, i can count to potato tho if u need any help


----------



## moggggys (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah us posh bastard do enjoy a dip 

stuck between a rock and a hard place , ive started off a few plants a few weeks ago to drop into the loft but i may as well drop them under the friggin grill given what its like up there , other shit is i still havnt made the shed so that needs sorting , other shit is ive hospitals/vets and a grow to get sorted next week and there all on the same day ,,,, something has to give ,,, final thing is my boy is moaning like a fucker he wants some more clones , the cheeky cunt showed up yesterday out the blue saying ``you can spare a few `` the selfish cunt trying to use my good nature but it will leave me hanging in the near future , he will be sorted but ill be short on numbers , i had to explain he cant just rock up and expect because it simply cant happen and i do this to pay the fuckin bills , like i say selfish cunt ,,,, he also has a shed that got turned over a short while ago , ive fully vegged plants ( for the shed ) that he wants to do a deal with to drop into his shed , he mentioned a oner a plant but being honest the cunts not even sorted out a decent door so whats the point ? its more than likely going to get turned over yet again , hes said if thats the case he will move house but what use is that to me when im 9 plants down ,,,, an excellent demonstration on the fuckin tards i have to deal with in life i recon


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuku mogs, we al know u got a fullsize pool in your conservatory u CUNT! us normal folk have to make do with a infaltable jobby lmao
> 
> yeh my attick was hot today so for those loft growers lol,, bet ur not fucking happy! haha winker!
> 
> ...


had to get help counting the floors but we got there, ill give u a shout when i need help counting to patato, clones are doing fine matey, will have to speak to you on tuesday about it ik u wanted monday but wont be home for a while i dont think trying it on with my aunties neighbors daughter, ffs realy like this girl think she likes me too, an dont want another throw away bimbo like the last few, anyone got any advice on this?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

smash her back doors in....


iiKode said:


> had to get help counting the floors but we got there, ill give u a shout when i need help counting to patato, clones are doing fine matey, will have to speak to you on tuesday about it ik u wanted monday but wont be home for a while i dont think trying it on with my aunties neighbors daughter, ffs realy like this girl think she likes me too, an dont want another throw away bimbo like the last few, anyone got any advice on this?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

u only live once bro......not like us some older marrid farts ect who have to look at the fittys walkin past n thinkin damm wisg i was young n single again......cos once u got kisa n missis and your under the thumb........ya fuked.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

well boys my gardens happy again, meybe dont have the lighting for it, but they seem to be doing nicley, repotted nice 16 inch fan to keep em nice an cool, spigpot so i can leave the doors closed, my 2 bigones arnt drooping anymore all reaching for the sky now, they are loving life, now all iv got to get is an rvk and ballast, maybe have a look inn a couple weeks for some bidding offers on ebay save mysel a few quid and hopefully be able to get both rvk and ballast in the same week.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

so lay it on ...hi....how are u?.....now get ya tits out!!lol im just messin kode....u like her go for it bro...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

@imjycat, yeah mate, hopefully, but am kinda wanting a girlfriend now not a throwaway, see what i can do just been chatting for 3 hours on facebook, and she lives next door, we were chatting all of yesterday too out in the garden, was getting messages back straight away no delay, so surley she likes me, have banged a few girls, 1 or 2 by now hours within meeting them lol, but am thinkin this one is relationship material

she also likes everything i do, movies, hobbies music etc so we match each other, and she has massive jugs mate massive, an only a year younger than me so perfec


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

she next dooor?......what u doin bro/ go and muff n stuff her.......lolol...but yer get u....like people say...shees the 1.....just ask her strait out....do u like me? lol....onlt time to beat about the bush is when u got head between her legs...thats if she ay shaven raven lol.....go 4 it broooo


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so lay it on ...hi....how are u?.....now get ya tits out!!lol im just messin kode....u like her go for it bro...


yeah mate, tryin to take it a bit slow, but could do with a shag tbh, honestly this one could sort out my insomnia haha, but ill see how it goes, problem is iv got no cash for 2 weeks so cant take her out, but when i do think ima take her to see a decent film or something and anything that involves a few beers haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

rite whats her name on fb im gonna tell her u want to muff n stuff her lmaooooooooo joking ha ha ha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> she next dooor?......what u doin bro/ go and muff n stuff her.......lolol...but yer get u....like people say...shees the 1.....just ask her strait out....do u like me? lol....onlt time to beat about the bush is when u got head between her legs...thats if she ay shaven raven lol.....go 4 it broooo


yeah mate shes next door, but theres loadsa kids about 6 between the 2 houses, her little brother is my cousins best friend, we were chatting earlier outside, but then it got fucking cold, like 8c cold when the sun fucked off cheers sun you absolute cunt


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rite whats her name on fb im gonna tell her u want to muff n stuff her lmaooooooooo joking ha ha ha


ahahaha, keepin this one away from the drug world mate, i dont want to be the one to break her in that sense, wont even smoke around her


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

ah man...insomia...i have tamazipan for that i dow smoke weed.....dow need no money bro.....sed u was chattin in garden...make most of nice weather invite her round ect.....if all goes good yer u skint just say fancy doing sommmert next week lol....back row bro back row lol


iiKode said:


> yeah mate, tryin to take it a bit slow, but could do with a shag tbh, honestly this one could sort out my insomnia haha, but ill see how it goes, problem is iv got no cash for 2 weeks so cant take her out, but when i do think ima take her to see a decent film or something and anything that involves a few beers haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

ah man its all good bro.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man...insomia...i have tamazipan for that i dow smoke weed.....dow need no money bro.....sed u was chattin in garden...make most of nice weather invite her round ect.....if all goes good yer u skint just say fancy doing sommmert next week lol....back row bro back row lol


mines calmed down a bit, yeah mate banged a few of them tamazipam 5 or 6 in a oner, never had em before and they knocked me out, done a better job than mike tyson could, its the fags mate, takin all my cash off me, think its about time i quite she dont even smoke fags lmao, one of a kind when you find a 18 yr old that dnt smoke lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

lol me missis kids what not we all been in gardin today pool what not....next door but 1.....mom n daughter in gardin in bra n shorts....and i mean they fit.....my missis cldnt stop looking at me to c if i was looking......ha ha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

yer man tamaz good shit.....v addictive tho..im fuked without em......lol id love to quit smoking but with my misis n kids pfffffffffffttttt doubt it


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol me missis kids what not we all been in gardin today pool what not....next door but 1.....mom n daughter in gardin in bra n shorts....and i mean they fit.....my missis cldnt stop looking at me to c if i was looking......ha ha


haha i was out ealier when the sun was out, my auntie, this girl and her mam were out when i went out she had a towl wrapped around her to protect from the sun, 10 mins later she came out in shorts, and one of them vest tops like she was handin me her massive knockers, fuckin awkward when adults are around, we just sat n smiled at each other, laughing an gigglin, not sayin i love her haha just saying she would suit me, an not to sound cocky but i would suit her even tho im not realy deserving of it, fuckin drug dealer who grows weed haha and tbf im not a good person at all 19 and have more regrets than most, some of which were pretty shocking for damn sure if i could go back id slap some sens into me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

ah lol most girls like bit of a bad boy lol..i dow c dealers bad.....just makin paper n surviving....well its a good job i wernt round yours bro...she comes out in top like that id if bit em ha ha ha ..jokin....ah well ce how it goes...tomoz iz anothe rday.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

n fuk fb bro get her num lol......then say send me pic of ya tits...ha ha ha lol...jkin


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah lol most girls like bit of a bad boy lol..i dow c dealers bad.....just makin paper n surviving....well its a good job i wernt round yours bro...she comes out in top like that id if bit em ha ha ha ..jokin....ah well ce how it goes...tomoz iz anothe rday.......


thats how i drag in the usual, a few stories of the past and they are gaggin for it, infact just found a guy on facebook as a mutual freind, i clocked this fucker over the head with a baseball bat when i was 14, turns out he had severe memory loss for a couple months when speaking to a friend, aahhh ffs some more fuckin shit i have to put up with, tanned 60+ windows that day with a lead pipe, good luck i was smart enough to throw the bat away, or when i was caught tanning windows i would have been done for attempted murder an assult and robbery, gbh, etc whatever it is you get for that, the thing is i wouldnt even think of doing anything like that nowadays, can you belive i was actually surprised when i got locked up for 6 months, some cunt my "mates" were back then peer pressure shyte, an takin the rap for a shit ton of things i never even done


----------



## moggggys (Jul 7, 2013)

no money ? take her for a picnic , girls love a picnic and see it as romantic


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

moggggys said:


> no money ? take her for a picnic , girls love a picnic and see it as romantic


good idea, but still need money for that shit, and need to find a decent spot in this fuckin city, good idea actually might consider it in a week and a bit whenever payday is

need alchohol for a good picnic haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

lol yer i was a naughty fbuka at your age....faze bro.....pinchin coppa cars for fun....lol best was i was 16 n put blade to coppas throat he was in playin clothes in unmaked car he came at me well i thort he was just some random bloke i fuked off....fuk me man i got some storys 2.....putting a pedo in hospital got caugt on cctv doing that.....rioting gangs houses with crossbows n guns ect.....been shot at with shotguns...that wernt nice as missis was 9 mnths preg sittin nxt to me at time......i did lern my lesstion...i think bak and was it worth it........its a part of groin up...made me a betta person and to have more respect


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

yer man few jam sarnys do the job lol.....


moggggys said:


> no money ? take her for a picnic , girls love a picnic and see it as romantic


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 7, 2013)

Is this match.com? Think I've logged in to the wrong site lool


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

my nephew going same way tho..he 17 going round actin the bigen..were im from i got me name my respect to from my days.....so lot off ppl kno what im like.....and he going round sayin ahhh fuk jay ill knok him out take over him ect......last week i went to my sis were he was havin a smoke with his chav mates......walked up to him .....wack.....sed your my boy brought u up betta cos his dad fbuked off.....sed last time u run your mouth about me lad...your a nobody and wow take my face...the lil prik was cryin dow hit me dow hit me looked a rite dik infront of his mates.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yer i was a naughty fbuka at your age....faze bro.....pinchin coppa cars for fun....lol best was i was 16 n put blade to coppas throat he was in playin clothes in unmaked car he came at me well i thort he was just some random bloke i fuked off....fuk me man i got some storys 2.....putting a pedo in hospital got caugt on cctv doing that.....rioting gangs houses with crossbows n guns ect.....been shot at with shotguns...that wernt nice as missis was 9 mnths preg sittin nxt to me at time......i did lern my lesstion...i think bak and was it worth it........its a part of groin up...made me a betta person and to have more respect


ahaha i wernt as bad as that, but used to nick peoples bikes, too easy to get caught in a car, fuck me had a yz250 nicked for 2 month out the back of a childrens home i was in, use to stamp on the winshield of every bizzy car i seen that was parked, think i got about 10 of them an never got caught haha, also clocked another fucker with a lead pipe and nicked his ped. ended up getting caught on a 50cc ped, 2 police cars chasin me mate jumped off it and fled, i went offroad crashed into a barn door at about 25 mph broke 4 ribs, well dont know what it was that broke them crash or the bizzies battering me afterwards, all i remember is screaming im 14 im 14, they were quick enough to cuff me and fling me in the van when it arrived, the fuckers just straight on me aswell, no hesitation i shoulda shouted iv got a gun hahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

lmaooooo.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Is this match.com? Think I've logged in to the wrong site lool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Is this match.com? Think I've logged in to the wrong site lool


hey baby im 5 mins away from you wanna hook up for abit of fun?






ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

lmao coppers are cunts one broke my arm.....well say 1 it was about 10 as i was wernt going quiertly


iiKode said:


> ahaha i wernt as bad as that, but used to nick peoples bikes, too easy to get caught in a car, fuck me had a yz250 nicked for 2 month out the back of a childrens home i was in, use to stamp on the winshield of every bizzy car i seen that was parked, think i got about 10 of them an never got caught haha, also clocked another fucker with a lead pipe and nicked his ped. ended up getting caught on a 50cc ped, 2 police cars chasin me mate jumped off it and fled, i went offroad crashed into a barn door at about 25 mph broke 4 ribs, well dont know what it was that broke them crash or the bizzies battering me afterwards, all i remember is screaming im 14 im 14, they were quick enough to cuff me and fling me in the van when it arrived, the fuckers just straight on me aswell, no hesitation i shoulda shouted iv got a gun hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao coppers are cunts one broke my arm.....well say 1 it was about 10 as i was wernt going quiertly


i was the same mate, 2 months before i got locked up my life was a nightmare, everytime the coppers went past me id be picked up questioned held at the station till careworkers from the home came and picked me up, and no doubt id get charged with summit id forgotted while i was there ahaha, picked up 77 charges in less than 7 months, have a list of them somewhere from the hearing, had it framed on my wall whilst i was locked up, thats prolly why i got another 3 month ontop of the 4 month i was doing ahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

ah man dow cere what ppl say on this thred...but ill tell ya the truth bro.....only thing that will change u is a good womman.......most of the youths n shit they get into thesedays is bordem......fbuk all to do....met my missis had my kids my whole life changed.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao coppers are cunts one broke my arm.....well say 1 it was about 10 as i was wernt going quiertly


all i felt was body shots mate, didnt touch anywhere else, but when they took me helmet off they soon wise up and quite it, i was screamin child abuse an everything, but i finally wised up and relized i was beign a fucker, could have hit a child with that ped or anything, thinking back now i was a right twat, wont be turning back to that anytime soon, even tho back then i had more money than iv had in the past 6 month sellin fags/joints at school for 50p/2quid a pop for a soap joint haha, sellin a stolen 9bar, and robbin grasses houses for everything they had including toilet paper haha and shreading their bed sheets


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man dow cere what ppl say on this thred...but ill tell ya the truth bro.....only thing that will change u is a good womman.......most of the youths n shit they get into thesedays is bordem......fbuk all to do....met my missis had my kids my whole life changed.....


yeah mate, fro the age of 13-14 i was out from 9am to 11pm that was an early day haha, and nightshift was when i went out on the rob, the whole time just doing shit boredom dont even touch it mate, we were that used to being on bikes eryday that when we had nowt an had to lay low, we needed some good weed to keep us outa trouble for a couple days

haha we used to phone a pizza guy to soem randoms house, then rob him when he got out the car, my mates done it that much that they ended up only getting about 10er every turn


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

lol yer been there done that...part of growing up.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

i was on streets at 15 bro i had to pinch to survive....dang even sometimes i had to sleep over the woods...that was some sceary shit


----------



## Rastafari InI (Jul 7, 2013)

OT

Does anyone have a outdoor crop going on?

i wonder how good they will be with this nice weather for once


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yer been there done that...part of growing up.....


yahmun im just lucky i had mates who despised grass's or i would have been sentenced, keep away from the worst of it now, declined about 50 requests of old mate as 1 in 10 have actually changed, the rest are either in jail or on bail fs


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

but now ...i got own buisness own house cars ect.....fam kids.....yer im a cunt im doing a grow for little cash but fbuk it...why not....


imcjayt said:


> i was on streets at 15 bro i had to pinch to survive....dang even sometimes i had to sleep over the woods...that was some sceary shit


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i was on streets at 15 bro i had to pinch to survive....dang even sometimes i had to sleep over the woods...that was some sceary shit


jesus i wished i was homeless back then i would have been orite, the system fucked me up more than what it would have been like if i had just stayed with my mam or old foster carerers

but apparently its ok just to move a teenager around like a fucking pawn, i was in the perfect home they loved me and i them, but no they found a "better location for me" just because it was fucking 10 miles closer to home, lmao what fucking home i was raised with a different carer every year from the age of 5 to10, then finally got a good house, then moved me again when i was 13 then shit just went down from there


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

lol only realy time i got caught wen was younger was thru grasserz...they get niked n grass u up oh so n so got car sterios ect in gaff....got to laff tho looking bk.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol only realy time i got caught wen was younger was thru grasserz...they get niked n grass u up oh so n so got car sterios ect in gaff....got to laff tho looking bk.....


yeah me n my little crew of mates vowed not to grass each other up, we knew how the filth worked, ask you miltiple times trying to trick you, when they hear no comment they can only hear it so many times before they'r like fuck this bang him in the cells let him out later hahahaa

ofcourse i was a knob and if they had evidence on me id just admit it, sign the thing and be on my way lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

ah man i got to fuk off to bed misssis getin me up at 9 wants to get bludy plants for garden.....nother boaring morning for me....and spendin my cash.....laterz....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 7, 2013)

eyyyyy kode if u ay smashed her doors in by fri im gonna find her on fb...somehow n tell her u batt for the other team lol......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hey baby im 5 mins away from you wanna hook up for abit of fun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U name the place and I'm there sweet heart  lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

At Kode take her on an walk up some hill, tell her its yeh favourite place to come an sit and think, give her a bar of chocolat u sed u bought wiv ya last dole money, hold her hand......shud b back doors time b4 long all fer about 50p


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> At Kode take her on an walk up some hill, tell her its yeh favourite place to come an sit and think, give her a bar of chocolat u sed u bought wiv ya last dole money, hold her hand......shud b back doors time b4 long all fer about 50p


ahahahaha lmao yeah, last of my dole money thats pretty funny man


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

did i smoke that bud indi??? i dunno mate i think so was yday and i passed out not long after lmao shit man that was some strong stuff, proper knockout shit, have always wanted to try them honey buds a BIG thank you mate.


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

just jerry rigged my 8 inch intake to a new AC unit....not sure if I want 73 or 75 F with my 35 % RH, am I a fukin happy camper get to BQ they are on special fer 200 kwid


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did i smoke that bud indi??? i dunno mate i think so was yday and i passed out not long after lmao shit man that was some strong stuff, proper knockout shit, have always wanted to try them honey buds a BIG thank you mate.


Oh Good, thanks Sambo, nice day to loose


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

well i wouldnt know how good nowt is, i never get fuk all sent to me  wanker!

monirng bitches, cooler today thank fek, ikode skype me m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> Oh Good, thanks Sambo, nice day to loose


no thank you, i no what a gram of that shit is worth indi really apreciated that, smoked it in two half g joints and it bloody wrecked me lol had to go sleep and early lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i wouldnt know how good nowt is, i never get fuk all sent to me  wanker!
> 
> monirng bitches, cooler today thank fek, ikode skype me m8


Ha Ha I was wondering wen it would come to this, you too polite and didn't ask ....I did say..who wants some bubble, I am out of it till next week wen I am gonna make sum for Don and spoons and mg I fink, but its only 3 -7 g per run, anytime u need weed m8y jus ask


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright boys and girls how's shit? Got a day of work so tanning it up in the back yard with a can and a joint  happy days!
got all upstairs doors and windows open and my tent door open and its still running at 29  still not to sure how many of these little uns are gonna pull through.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> Ha Ha I was wondering wen it would come to this, you too polite and didn't ask ....I did say..who wants some bubble, I am out of it till next week wen I am gonna make sum for Don and spoons and mg I fink, but its only 3 -7 g per run, anytime u need weed m8y jus ask



lol busting ya balls mate its fine, seriously i wont ask for noffink free, if u wanna sort summet out get me a price and il pay up,, i pay me way pal! cant do free shit, makes me feel cheeky


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 8, 2013)

alright lads hows it going on this fucking boiling day?

my plants are coming down in 2-3 days. im out of ripen and topped the tanks up with plain water to get them through an extra few days. this heat is going to dry them out quick tho. any tips on drying them a bit slower in these temps? even with the air cooler on my bedroom is hitting 27 degrees!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> alright lads hows it going on this fucking boiling day?
> 
> my plants are coming down in 2-3 days. im out of ripen and topped the tanks up with plain water to get them through an extra few days. this heat is going to dry them out quick tho. any tips on drying them a bit slower in these temps? even with the air cooler on my bedroom is hitting 27 degrees!


 u can get bags of ice and have fan blowing over it in your dry room ul have to change regurly but u can just refrezze the bags wen ther defrosted, or get more inlet, or a ac unit thingy,, u know the ones that blow cold air, them tower things

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-3-SPEED-WHITE-TOWER-FAN-COOLING-WITH-TIMER-QUIET-OPERATION-/310681488013?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item48560f4a8d


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

is this PM? you see the patchy silvery shit on one of the leaves? or am i just flapping?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

cut the leaves of wat are affted a long as it aint on the stalk should be good no?

wat is PM? iget the m is mould but wat doe sthe P mean?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2013)

That tower thing is not an ac unit, it is nothing more than a vertical fan.

And be careful if you opt to use an air conditioner, as 1. they are ludicrously expensive to run, and 2. They dry out the air which is not completely ideal when drying. Although the latter could possbily be countered by having open pans of water etc.

Tbh, i used to get those kind of temps all the time in my old place and it didn't really cause an issue. Also remember that places like the USA grow and dry in these kind of temps all the time without much issue. Just make sure you've got a steady flow of air through the house.

And ICe, the M is not mould, it's mildew, as in powdery mildew.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

awwfgzsfhzgvzdg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanx ttt,, thats why i love this place i learn summet new everyday,, wayya reckon sambos pics then,by his language he wants a 2nd opinion coz its doing his nut right in! lol

i have no clue but they look healthy and its not on the stalk so cant be that bad no?

wen i said AC i meant the chepaer smaller types, if thats the case then frozen shit with fan blowing it is,, and yeh make sure u got plenty of airflow


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx ttt,, thats why i love this place i learn summet new everyday,, wayya reckon sambos pics then,by his language he wants a 2nd opinion coz its doing his nut right in! lol
> 
> i have no clue but they look healthy and its not on the stalk so cant be that bad no?
> 
> wen i said AC i meant the chepaer smaller types, if thats the case then frozen shit with fan blowing it is,, and yeh make sure u got plenty of airflow


i dont even no ice, all i do no is that pm if left untreated can kill crops and plants, i see the same shit in a batch of clones over a year ago i sprayed em all with neem repel and i never see it again??? but your right i am looking for a second opinion?

and its only on a few of the cuts not all and certainly not on stalks.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

like i say they all look pretty healthy to me just a few have what i showed in that pic???


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2013)

Donald is the man to talk to about PM i believe  I've absolutely no clue on the subject, never experienced anything in my grows other than some bud rot and some springtails.

As ICE sais though, if there;s nothing on the stems, then just chop the potentially effected leaves off and get them clear of your gaff.


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

it looks a bit like O2 def wer the rootlets swimming in water wen u was away?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

My present from the Fairy 



Plushberry:

Very very smooth smoke, no harshness or nasty tastes at all, caused no coughing or throat irritation. 

Very much a creeper weed, starts sneaking up on you just as you finish the first joint, nice onset, no paranoia or racing thoughts, very relaxing sociable weed. 
High lasted for about 2-2.5hrs before I fancied another Joint and when I had the second it seemed to get me higher than the first, think if sat smoking this constantly(one joint after another) in an evening could probably be quite a trippy/ceilingless smoke where you get higher every smoke you have unlike a lot of weeds where it doesn't seem to matter if you have 1 smoke or 5 you only get to a certain level.

Bubble Hash:

Very thick and creamy Garlic/Vanilla tasting smoke, lovely and smooth on the inhale whilst still obviously very potent on the throat (not harsh just powerful throat relaxant) no paranoia or racing thoughts, very fast acting stone.Long lasting stone, smoked at 8pm and was still very stoned at 1am, struggled to wake up the next morning an didnt get out of bed till 1am lol and could still feel residual effects of the hash for the first hour or 2 i was awake. Would be very good for muscular and nerve disorders not so good if you have stuff to get done as its a very heavy body stone lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

i see the stuff on Dons plants that looked quite different ttt? im really not shore? i no my pics aint the greatest either which dont help.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> it looks a bit like O2 def wer the rootlets swimming in water wen u was away?


they where very overwatered indi when i was down in london, hope thats the case.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> My present from the Fairy
> 
> View attachment 2729399
> 
> ...


now thats a proper review nice sae, im shite at describing tastes etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2013)

PM looks more like icing ttt, i don't think that's PM


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks indi,don

feeling abit better now two people said they dont think its pm.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cut the leaves of wat are affted a long as it aint on the stalk should be good no?
> 
> wat is PM? iget the m is mould but wat doe sthe P mean?


powdery mildew, it appears like dust i think, but infact its a strain of mold


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> now thats a proper review nice sae, im shite at describing tastes etc


i try my hardest lmao, but i allways get distracted, either that or im sober and just think how good it would be to go back in time an get stoned again


----------



## moggggys (Jul 8, 2013)

p/m ummmmmmm not convinced , could be a start but i doubt it as humidity has to be high , allowing air therefore will sort it out , rubbing the leaves lightly will also have an effect 

in a proper infestation milk diluted sorts it out , sprayed over the plant but not the soil it eats the stuff , you leave it for 5 minutes ( no longer ) and it will kill it off , sadly it also kills off any hairs you have or any unhealthy leaves , you must drench if off after a very short while otherwise it will eat your plant , also nowt on the soil at all otherwise bye bye plant , if you do get a bit then flush ( 5 times water to size of container ) 

good deed of the day done , im now fucking off to asda , the mrs has only taken 2 hrs 35 minutes so im getting the fuck out before she has yet another change of clothes


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

so another beaut day.... loving it apart from one thing i got some weed today and its made me all sketched out etc high anxiety sweaty palms and panic attacks its like wtf ! so my question is i love my weed but what one wont make me feel like this ....... happy smoking peace


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> My present from the Fairy
> 
> View attachment 2729399
> 
> ...


best smoke report ive seen i want some lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> best smoke report ive seen i want some lol


not a chance u only bin here 30seconds!!LOL

oh yeh and its all google images and opinions in no way is anything real,, yup,,all fictional


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2013)

The smoke report for the bubble was actually just the blurb from a spare bottle of rectal disfunction cream he had lying around and he threw some stoner buzz words in to make it slightly more relevant. Potent on the throat..uhuh...ent fooling this bear.

Sounds like some fantastic stuff though 

As to your question, a diferent weed. It is very hard for us to tell you what weed will effect you in what way. Some people can be fine smoking A while someone else might get a case of the closing walls. Just make sure to remember as best you can the characteristics of what you just smoked (if you don't know the name) and to stay away from it in future.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

in other words TTT gets smashed smoking dried ot banna skins and tea leafs


----------



## moggggys (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> so another beaut day.... loving it apart from one thing i got some weed today and its made me all sketched out etc high anxiety sweaty palms and panic attacks its like wtf ! so my question is i love my weed but what one wont make me feel like this ....... happy smoking peace


sounds like your a big tart so perhaps a sativas more to your liking ? indicas induce generally a stone rather than a high and the stone can warp your mind a bit , you only have to read half the shit posted in this thread to get a jist  , myself being a total friggin girl when it comes to smoke much prefers a sativa , only issue is your not likely to buy one easily so best to grow your own , corse the more strains you try the better idea of what you like , me i like old school stuff so id recommend lemon thai but anything thats sat or sat dom should do you


----------



## moggggys (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in other words TTT gets smashed smoking dried ot banna skins and tea leafs


ive tried banana leaves  , theres something you only do once 


wish i could write smoke reports , mine read ,,,,,,,,,,, 

stoned as fuck/high as a cunt and wouldnt shut the fuck up
couldnt find my lighter/was happy
eat a 6 pack of chedder crisps/too stoned to get something to eat 
smelt like cannabis/smelt strongly / didnt smell of much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

id say the dident smell of much or dident do much was ur own grows yeh mogs?>LMAO


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

moggggys said:


> ive tried banana leaves  , theres something you only do once


Aye, nutmeg too.....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not a chance u only bin here 30seconds!!LOL
> 
> oh yeh and its all google images and opinions in no way is anything real,, yup,,all fictional


ive been on here since 2008 and been to amsterdam ive seen many smoke reports just an fyi


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2013)

Birmingham for 12 days sorite I sappose . Fucking hot though lolol . How are we all !? Anyone in the Birmingham area  ? . How's the flowering rooms lads ? Must be rather hot in this weather !?


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Birmingham for 12 days sorite I sappose . Fucking hot though lolol . How are we all !? Anyone in the Birmingham area  ? . How's the flowering rooms lads ? Must be rather hot in this weather !?


jus rigged up me intake to an ac Rolla...its 75 all tha way today, lights full tilt


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ive been on here since 2008 and been to amsterdam ive seen many smoke reports just an fyi


and me just popping up and saying i want some was a joke lol like you mate il pay my way to get quality


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> and me just popping up and saying i want some was a joke lol like you mate il pay my way to get quality


lol since 08 and only 117 posts? and i lthink ost of them been recnt on here? so are u a ex member come bak with new id? smells funky


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

alrite bush munchers...fuk me its hot my ends......went to local grow shop for bits n bobs....he sed everone complaning esp ppl growing in lofts....my bedroom like 27 and havin my seald room in there aint helping.....temps in my room hitting 31 32...aint fat lot i can do kept door open bit ect....they sufferd a bit but c how they go.....heres pics flash on and off......View attachment 2729606View attachment 2729607View attachment 2729608View attachment 2729609View attachment 2729610View attachment 2729611View attachment 2729612View attachment 2729613
View attachment 2729614View attachment 2729615View attachment 2729616View attachment 2729617View attachment 2729618View attachment 2729619View attachment 2729620View attachment 2729621View attachment 2729622


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol since 08 and only 117 posts? and i lthink ost of them been recnt on here? so are u a ex member come bak with new id? smells funky


ive been a busy bee i was in new zealand in 2008 + traveling + allsorts and done a prison sentence back in 2010 and 2011 also until recently i havent had a computer got a laptop for me birthday in 23 may so im climbing the ladder again smells funky to you now ? or cut down on the weed bro lol View attachment 2729623 my 400 watt readygot my extractor on the way then i can crack on but i gotta move house soon but cant wait


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> alrite bush munchers...fuk me its hot my ends......went to local grow shop for bits n bobs....he sed everone complaning esp ppl growing in lofts....my bedroom like 27 and havin my seald room in there aint helping.....temps in my room hitting 31 32...aint fat lot i can do kept door open bit ect....they sufferd a bit but c how they go.....heres pics flash on and off......View attachment 2729606View attachment 2729607View attachment 2729608View attachment 2729609View attachment 2729610View attachment 2729611View attachment 2729612View attachment 2729613
> View attachment 2729614View attachment 2729615View attachment 2729616View attachment 2729617View attachment 2729618View attachment 2729619View attachment 2729620View attachment 2729621View attachment 2729622


Hard to believe this is your first grow....is it?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

yer it is....


indikat said:


> Hard to believe this is your first grow....is it?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

tbh indicat i didnt kno shit few mnths back...was bit nervous bout fuking things up.....realy its out to u guys helping me out answering my questions and...listerning...lernt so much and looking fwd to next grow...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ive been a busy bee i was in new zealand in 2008 + traveling + allsorts and done a prison sentence back in 2010 and 2011 also until recently i havent had a computer got a laptop for me birthday in 23 may so im climbing the ladder again smells funky to you now ? or cut down on the weed bro lol View attachment 2729623 my 400 watt readygot my extractor on the way then i can crack on but i gotta move house soon but cant wait


fistly im not a smoker, secondly jail for what? 3rdly u shudda got a hood mate them tubes is naff dor light spread? 4thly get summet down on that floor, seems we got nr enough the exact same grow space? wats ya fllor space? mines like 8ftx 3tx celing hieght,, thats my small op my 28 pots grows a total diffrent story 

climbing the ladder? was u even on it?lol.

n its not about paying yer way m8,, its about building trist fr sum1 to even give u the mean of which to pay them.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fistly im not a smoker, secondly jail for what? 3rdly u shudda got a hood mate them tubes is naff dor light spread? 4thly get summet down on that floor, seems we got nr enough the exact same grow space? wats ya fllor space? mines like 8ftx 3tx celing hieght,, thats my small op my 28 pots grows a total diffrent story
> 
> climbing the ladder? was u even on it?lol.
> 
> n its not about paying yer way m8,, its about building trist fr sum1 to even give u the mean of which to pay them.


i went to jail for getting into a few fights stupid really and a few thefts learned the hard way ...i like cool tubes as the idea getting them closer to the plant than a hood seems better to me no this isnt my grow space it was my grow space beiing set up but im moving bro il be getting a 1.2mx1.2mx2.00m tent only starting off with one plant under the 400 lst and topping is the idea ... and i believe im starting the ladder from my posts and i have loads of exp growing outdoors just not so much indoors with big lights ..... waana see my big lady at 4 weeks flower outdoors last year ?
i just never got final pics as phone broke at time and i dont do cameras lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2013)

Gotta love this northern Irish weather, rooms sitting at 26/27 with the 3 600ws on. I ain't at home but I know that's what it was at all weekend.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

ice is just busting ya balls samtman, fucking el ice your on form today and you dont even need a vodka lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

smoking too much weed....uh uh ...smoking a little weed and getting fuked up munchies and paranoid .stage...u have to smoke through this phase and get to the ..wats it like to b strait for a whole day and wat the fuk is a job stage


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> i went to jail for getting into a few fights stupid really and a few thefts learned the hard way ...i like cool tubes as the idea getting them closer to the plant than a hood seems better to me no this isnt my grow space it was my grow space beiing set up but im moving bro il be getting a 1.2mx1.2mx2.00m tent only starting off with one plant under the 400 lst and topping is the idea ... and i believe im starting the ladder from my posts and i have loads of exp growing outdoors just not so much indoors with big lights ..... waana see my big lady at 4 weeks flower outdoors last year ?
> i just never got final pics as phone broke at time and i dont do cameras lol


 phone broke? now thats conveniant! lol

hoods are way better m8, u see the light has more room to spread as wer the cool tube u got left/right and down,, the hood has much more area inside the actual light bit to spread the light i get mine about 1/4 inch away form my babies and do real well, last run was nr 3-4 oz per plant doing 8 under 850 watts! im no expernt neither matey, none of us are but we just get lucky! besides u must rememebr none of this is real its all fake and bullshit,



Mastergrow said:


> Gotta love this northern Irish weather, rooms sitting at 26/27 with the 3 600ws on. I ain't at home but I know that's what it was at all weekend.


yeh fuk off mine with 5x 600 was at wat umm 31,lol so not fucked by anyways and can do the ful run at the temps just gotta make sure the hum stays right, but should be a issue since none of us grow and just pretend like. lol



newuserlol said:


> ice is just busting ya balls samtman, fucking el ice your on form today and you dont even need a vodka lmao


 aye matey, this clean living, no dope no drugs and no fucking drinnk! not that ive drank or doen hard drugs in yrs but the not smoking thig helpos..

oh yeh also may be coz i got lucky lucky lucky last night?? hmmm lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool tubes might be naff for light spread in comparison to hoods, but they still work just great. I always ended up with a nice fat draw full of mason jars from my little cupboard  people often focus on what could be better, not what is good enough. The rule it seems is to replace bulbs every 3 grows or so. I never once considered replacing my bulbs, and my yields never seemed to change or give me a need to change em out.


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

How s tha grow cumin on Ice, the space werkin out for ya?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

moggggys said:


> sounds like your a big tart so perhaps a sativas more to your liking ? indicas induce generally a stone rather than a high and the stone can warp your mind a bit , you only have to read half the shit posted in this thread to get a jist  , myself being a total friggin girl when it comes to smoke much prefers a sativa , only issue is your not likely to buy one easily so best to grow your own , corse the more strains you try the better idea of what you like , me i like old school stuff so id recommend lemon thai but anything thats sat or sat dom should do you


lol im no tart been smoking a good few years i don't like sativa s as i love to be so high (couchlock) i am trying to get on a grow but gotta move so .. waiting till i move then boooooooooooom il be growing but until then im pacing a hole in the floor lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2013)

At units big on power though aint they that's the I ly thing they puts me off but if it come to it fucking right I would buy 1 to save a crop  sambo I ordered some hash about 6 months ago from the road well anyway it never turned up untill Friday . The mrs had a shock haha ever happend to you m8 ? Only thing I can think of is it got lost & found again .


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> phone broke? now thats conveniant! lol
> 
> hoods are way better m8, u see the light has more room to spread as wer the cool tube u got left/right and down,, the hood has much more area inside the actual light bit to spread the light i get mine about 1/4 inch away form my babies and do real well, last run was nr 3-4 oz per plant doing 8 under 850 watts! im no expernt neither matey, none of us are but we just get lucky! besides u must rememebr none of this is real its all fake and bullshit,
> 
> ...


well i see how this cool tube works for me and see if i change my mind lol heres a pic of my lady last year ..big for uk weather right ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

only fuking thing that pissis me off with my open lights .....i keep sizzling top of me hair on them when pull me pots out ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> only fuking thing that pissis me off with my open lights .....i keep sizzling top of me hair on them when pull me pots out ha ha


well thats bullshit coz u have no top hair!!LMAO

buy a hood matey i fucking love mine, while ther heavy and wide they do the job fucking spledidly, i couldnt be happier with it..

now i need to just buya new extractor! fuksake these big ops the pennys sure do addup


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> only fuking thing that pissis me off with my open lights .....i keep sizzling top of me hair on them when pull me pots out ha ha


I've got a nice inch long scar on my left elbow where it met a 400w HPS after I lifted it to high while tending to a couple of years back.

Skin stuck to bulb, guess how much it stung.....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a nice inch long scar on my left elbow where it met a 400w HPS after I lifted it to high while tending to a couple of years back.
> 
> Skin stuck to bulb, guess how much it stung.....


nasty stuff man how long was you elbow in cold ice for ??? lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> At units big on power though aint they that's the I ly thing they puts me off but if it come to it fucking right I would buy 1 to save a crop  sambo I ordered some hash about 6 months ago from the road well anyway it never turned up untill Friday . The mrs had a shock haha ever happend to you m8 ? Only thing I can think of is it got lost & found again .


the AC unit is 900w so I fink well worth it for quality if nuffin else, went to fukin B an Q for some salt and came out wiv a AC reduced from a high grade ounce (£300) to a bulk o (200) practically screamin out buy me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> nasty stuff man how long was you elbow in cold ice for ??? lol


Under the tap like a spaz for about 15mins and muttering nasty's under my breath for hours after, lol.

Was raw for ages.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Under the tap like a spaz for about 15mins and muttering nasty's under my breath for hours after, lol.


lol i can imagine what its like when i was 12 i touched the exhaust of a garden petrol lawnmower cause it looked nice lol it fecking hurt man


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

burn yerself Y


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

Age's ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

I've done the back of my head regular but the hair acts as an early warning system, gives you a second or two notice.


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

oh u had a job where burning your head is part of tha fun?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a nice inch long scar on my left elbow where it met a 400w HPS after I lifted it to high while tending to a couple of years back.
> 
> Skin stuck to bulb, guess how much it stung.....


I bet that smelted slightly m8, my ball bag shrank as I read it, I've picked a hot one up once , that was bad enough ! @ Indi , you knock some good shit up m8 !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

i had to catch a 250w cfl that had been on for 16 hours or something, ended up putting it down quicker than it would have dropped lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I bet that smelted slightly m8, my ball bag shrank as I read it


I could smell it.


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

sorry for not paying attention, manuka hoey and colloidal silver is wat tha hippies use fer burns...fukin interestin wen they treated me the pain went and healed up, I have an hps burn and scars from Japanese forged steel etc, literally blood sweat and tears to grow MJ. Thanks Baz alls good mate, I am a bit fuked on sampling 5 strains 2 of them cured and the rest of the bubble and scissor hash from the fridge, and I just drunk some nice Chablis tha missus had in the fridge next to tha bub


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright fellas how are we all ya little bum munchers Lol temps reachin 32 degrees on ya fookin knees in the tent but they still lookin good I'm at 15 day flower know got some nice budatation goin off in there even packin on sum THC now one of the bubba stretched like fuck but ahh well fuck it


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I could smell it.


Mmmmm, bacon strips .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

plants must be getting more stronger to hotter temps now, dontthey adjust tp worldwide global shit? nature is nnature after all no? i mean if they get brought up with slightly hi temps wouldnt they be used to it long as u kept the humidy in check??

u mooches burning shit, dont do burns im far to fucking intelligent for that,, elericutaions my puppy!! aww yeh nowt like getting a boner from a blast awwww yeh,,


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2013)

Oooo Indi, I'm going sea fishing for the weekend ,down Pembroke . Don't suppose u can sort me , can't pm u , on phone only , Q will do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Oooo Indi, I'm going sea fishing for the weekend ,down Pembroke . Don't suppose u can sort me , can't pm u , on phone only , Q will do.


If you have got anything laying round ready to post mate feel free to PM me lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> elericutaions


.........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

yer lmao sizzled me hair last week 2 went to hairdressers woman sed to me u burnt your head on sommert ....couldnt think of a quick reply...well wernt gonna say yer on me grow light.....lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a nice inch long scar on my left elbow where it met a 400w HPS after I lifted it to high while tending to a couple of years back.
> 
> Skin stuck to bulb, guess how much it stung.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........










well done well done give the dude a clap, pulling me on spelling which we already know im fucking shit at!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

look on the brght side...u can cout to potato...


IC3M4L3 said:


> well done well done give the dude a clap, pulling me on spelling which we already know im fucking shit at!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

and fuk me i cant spell now....looks like im joining u on the yellow bus


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

tell u sommert tho cos of heat my grow ay half stinking worse....took them out room to feed n whole fukin house stunk...think next year ill have june july and aug off...


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If you have got anything laying round ready to post mate feel free to PM me lol


Was that 4 me Sae , or Indi ? Lol , off to bed , fucking fucked !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and fuk me i cant spell now....looks like im joining u on the yellow bus


yellow bus? na mate im a spanner i get taxi to shol,, keep up with the times lmao

tards get free taxi's to school


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> look on the brght side...u can cout to potato...


Not if he can't spell it.

Does your taxi driver give you a happy ending ice?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

well i dow fukin kno im not a window licker....one lives next door but one to me and i see yellow bus get him n drop him off....lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> yellow bus? na mate im a spanner i get taxi to shol,, keep up with the times lmao
> 
> tards get free taxi's to school


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

and free taxi?...well fuk me if thats the case im gonna order 1 and dribble nxt time lmaooooo


IC3M4L3 said:


> yellow bus? na mate im a spanner i get taxi to shol,, keep up with the times lmao
> 
> tards get free taxi's to school


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well done well done give the dude a clap, pulling me on spelling which we already know im fucking shit at!


You could have spelled the syllables out in your head and come closer than that,lol!

*E-lec-tro-cu-tion.
*


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

i bet he did that anyways n still fuked up lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> You could have spelled the syllables out in your head and come closer than that,lol!
> 
> *E-lec-tro-cu-tion.
> *


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Was that 4 me Sae , or Indi ? Lol , off to bed , fucking fucked !


 lol for Indi mate, thought he could respond to 2 in one lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 8, 2013)

anyways.....anyone gone from 400 to 600 before?...is there much heat diff ect ect......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyways.....anyone gone from 400 to 600 before?...is there much heat diff ect ect......


Yep, you need a cooltube or hood for a 1.2m tent.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyways.....anyone gone from 400 to 600 before?...is there much heat diff ect ect......


good question .... how do 400 run on leccy bills ????i havent used my all day before


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, you need a cooltube or hood for a 1.2m tent.


My m8 has a 1.2m tent with a normal 600w, 6" extraction ducted out of the room and a 4" inline bringin air in from outside and his temps are good, with everything set up right it's ok


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2013)

Can sparkies isolate 1 room ? So the house runs off normal electrical supply apart from the 1 room ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, you need a cooltube or hood for a 1.2m tent.


so what am i to do ??? cause ive got a cool tube (400) and planning on getting a 1.2mx1.2mx2.om tent but (ice) said hood be better ?? am i going in the right direction ?


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol for Indi mate, thought he could respond to 2 in one lol


I am fukin spannered tonite, I got a half o all boxed fer tha Baz, sae ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm off lads, see ye's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8 has a 1.2m tent with a normal 600w, 6" extraction ducted out of the room and a 4" inline bringin air in from outside and his temps are good, with everything set up right it's ok


That overkill airflow is why, lol.


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> so what am i to do ??? cause ive got a cool tube (400) and planning on getting a 1.2mx1.2mx2.om tent but (ice) said hood be better ?? am i going in the right direction ?


sam u got a grow space of 16 sq ft, min lighting to grow prop mj is 50 w per sq ft, u only have 25w per sq ft, so ice is rite u need to spread that light wiv a hood and pref double it re W


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8 has a 1.2m tent with a normal 600w, 6" extraction ducted out of the room and a 4" inline bringin air in from outside and his temps are good, with everything set up right it's ok


i agree i had a 600 in a normal refledctor for time with no inlet just outlet and it was fine temps, not a problem 5" extractor

TTT GO TAKE A FLYING JUMP OF A CLIFF U C C C C C UNT!LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> so what am i to do ??? cause ive got a cool tube (400) and planning on getting a 1.2mx1.2mx2.om tent but (ice) said hood be better ?? am i going in the right direction ?


A cooltube in a space that small is OK, if the cooltube you have is 5" it's spot on for a 600w.

You could use it in a 4" but It'll be a bit warmer.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 8, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Can sparkies isolate 1 room ? So the house runs off normal electrical supply apart from the 1 room ?


depends what your on about 

if your saying can you have a separate supply just to a room then yeah , a sparkie can soon drop you in a rcb and its own little fuse box , you will need a fuckin good excuse as to why mind , the mrs is doing a pottery course and wants an elec kiln is a good one ,,,, copywrite mogs 2013

if your saying can you have the house run off the normal source and bypass for a grow room then sort of , requires a shunt , however after being grassed this is the most common way of getting caught , YOU FUCKIN RETARD doesnt quite cover it , pay the bill and have a life not shitting it that the coppers will have an easy peasy way of knowing if theres a grow in the house 

for info

everywhere is chopped up into grids , the elec companys have a look at these grids and notice if an area starts to go beyond what they expect it to be , this is a legal obligation ! they cant have sub stations going live as an example , so anyway they have the grid in front of them and they say ``what the fucks that `` when a grid starts to use a degree of power , so they say fuckit and send out the van who wonder round trying to work out where its all going , they double check and get the grid worked down to a smaller and smaller size until they have a few houses , its at this point they do a quick check to see if the bills correspond with the elec being used and this flags up an address that fuckin buzzin with power for no reason , the cops say fuck yeah were interested and bye bye front door , this doesnt happen in every case , if theres commercial on your initial grid they will never flag anything up and hence doesnt happen in every case , not worth the risk , the courts love this sort of shit , commercial grow with stolen power = proper cunt lets give him 5 years


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> sam u got a grow space of 16 sq ft, min lighting to grow prop mj is 50 w per sq ft, u only have 25w per sq ft, so ice is rite u need to spread that light wiv a hood and pref double it re W


im only doing one plant at first in doors under the 400watt .. so what your saying is because its just 25watt per sq ft to make the most of that light i need a hood ? otherwise get another 400 cooltube to make up the 50 watt per sq ft ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

yeh rolla u can completely bypas sur meter and have ur house runing on your normal meter and have ur OP running OFF the meter so basically its free,

seems thast the new way of rigging ur meter so ur still paying for yer lekki just not for the OP,s o dont cum ontop, but if u get busted thats the first thing they check and that charge is worse than the cultivation charge itself


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am fukin spannered tonite, I got a half o all boxed fer tha Baz, sae ?


will PM ya so we dont get the trading Gestapo in here lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

sombdy get the silk road link up, ffs what a job it is trying to find it not on my normal pc where its bookmarked


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sombdy get the silk road link up, ffs what a job it is trying to find it not on my normal pc where its bookmarked


Think youve got problems, i cant even get the fucking thing working lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Think youve got problems, i cant even get the fucking thing working lmao


i use to have problems with it, but they fixed it apparently, and now its rare i have a problem gettin onto it, thats why i fucked off bmr, cuz the road was back up, AND FFS I CANT CONNECT< ordered a fucking g of cheese last week, still hasnt arrived sent the guy a message he said he will reship, and im just fucking wanting my moneys worth, fucking joke i have to go through this trouble or go out with dangerous people just to get hold of a gramme of a plant thats been legal longer than its been illegal ffs

got shot down from that girl i was talking about, better that than crawling round her arse for ages then finding out just dropped it on her, an her reply was, im busy most of the time but ill let you know sometime, wtf is this, ahh well fuck her moving on

cheers sambo mate, u fuckin know the link off by heart, the only thing u can type while not looking at ur keyboard aye?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

NO FUCKING TRADING/BUYING OR SELLING ON RIU

tyvm


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3 FOR MOD!!!! haha ya cunt looks like il have to keep my 3 little prezzies for ya, dont worry ill treat them nice in the name of IC3FUCKINGM4L3


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i use to have problems with it, but they fixed it apparently, and now its rare i have a problem gettin onto it, thats why i fucked off bmr, cuz the road was back up, AND FFS I CANT CONNECT< ordered a fucking g of cheese last week, still hasnt arrived sent the guy a message he said he will reship, and im just fucking wanting my moneys worth, fucking joke i have to go through this trouble or go out with dangerous people just to get hold of a gramme of a plant thats been legal longer than its been illegal ffs
> 
> got shot down from that girl i was talking about, better that than crawling round her arse for ages then finding out just dropped it on her, an her reply was, im busy most of the time but ill let you know sometime, wtf is this, ahh well fuck her moving on
> 
> cheers sambo mate, u fuckin know the link off by heart, the only thing u can type while not looking at ur keyboard aye?


no matter how i install it it just wont work lol, not oo bothered as not got any money to order anything lol jus wanted a browse lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> no matter how i install it it just wont work lol, not oo bothered as not got any money to order anything lol jus wanted a browse lol


IT WAS DOING THAT TO ME THERE ASWELL, TRY GOING ONTO TOR AND GOOGLE THE SILK ROAD ffs caps, anyway google silk road on tor and then click the link when it comes to onion gateway and i got on, but when i copy and paste the link dont work

its thee very top link agter u torgoogle the silk road


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> no matter how i install it it just wont work lol, not oo bothered as not got any money to order anything lol jus wanted a browse lol


it is fun to browse sae and read the forum ive spent plenty of time doing that, spent quite a bit of time buying loads of drugs i really shouldnt be taking too lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

if your ever stuck on a new laptop/comp again kode, just type silk road url or silk road drugs into google, and go to this site its bout the fourth down i think? http://dailyanarchist.com/2011/06/21/how-and-why-to-get-to-silk-road/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> IC3 FOR MOD!!!! haha ya cunt looks like il have to keep my 3 little prezzies for ya, dont worry ill treat them nice in the name of IC3FUCKINGM4L3


u go fuk yerslef, lol theyl prolly die anwyays i have absolutely so confidence in your "ahem" skillz


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it is fun to browse sae and read the forum ive spent plenty of time doing that, spent quite a bit of time buying loads of drugs i really shouldnt be taking too lol


yeah man you can buy cyanide off that site aswell, pretty interesting for anyone who wanna top emselves a g of that on an empty stomach an ur dead in seconds after the agonizing pain ofcourse.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u go fuk yerslef, lol theyl prolly die anwyays i have absolutely so confidence in your "ahem" skillz


nah u mentioned no trading/selling im gifting ffs, and you are also gifting me that bit extra so we aint doing nowt wrong, an ffs it aint even over this site, its over on our bullshit forum where we pretend we are gangsters growing weed an shootin nemisis drug dealers


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man you can buy cyanide off that site aswell, pretty interesting for anyone who wanna top emselves a g of that on an empty stomach an ur dead in seconds after the agonizing pain ofcourse.


why not just get 3x80mg oxycontin, 50x 2mg clonzepam and a bottle of vodka, wouldnt be no agonizing pain lol just bliss then death of course lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah u mentioned no trading/selling im gifting ffs, and you are also gifting me that bit extra so we aint doing nowt wrong, an ffs it aint even over this site, its over on our bullshit forum where we pretend we are gangsters growing weed an shootin nemisis drug dealers


lost me???????????????????


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> why not just get 3x80mg oxycontin, 50x 2mg clonzepam and a bottle of vodka, wouldnt be no agonizing pain lol just bliss then death of course lol


yeah but at least wif cyanide, you can spend ur last words pretending to be a russian spy ahahahahahaha

you veel never see justic, mother russia veel rain apon you

nah but serious, if iw as gonna do that id jump in front of a train, give people something to talk about


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lost me???????????????????


lost myself


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2013)

well im offski

gonna watch this prison doc, looks like a decent one.

[video=youtube;3M-hPpuAqwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-hPpuAqwQ[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jul 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well im offski
> 
> gonna watch this prison doc, looks like a decent one.
> 
> [video=youtube;3M-hPpuAqwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-hPpuAqwQ[/video]


gangstersink on youtube search it up they got thousands of prison docs, i birned mysel outa em last harvest sat an smoked an oz in a week and swear the pc never went off had them on fuckin loop just like waaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if your ever stuck on a new laptop/comp again kode, just type silk road url or silk road drugs into google, and go to this site its bout the fourth down i think? http://dailyanarchist.com/2011/06/21/how-and-why-to-get-to-silk-road/


have bookmarked it cheers mate n will have a gander in the mornin


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

bump silk road this is new .........


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A cooltube in a space that small is OK, if the cooltube you have is 5" it's spot on for a 600w.
> 
> You could use it in a 4" but It'll be a bit warmer.


yeah bro its 5" (125mm) cooltube 400 watt proxima its brand spanking new  i just wanna use it . its killing me not being able too


----------



## indikat (Jul 8, 2013)

woke up this morning to find this pos in my inbox...ffs wat planet r sumpeople on.......total stranger.................. "What's up? I'm new to rollitup and I'm just starting my growing career lol

So im just try a get to know uk growers. I'm up in Newcastle 

So if your near when I harvest you could sample just a little just as a kind jesture from me. And if all goes well and your a sound guy I could help your out while your dry lol and hopefully vice versa.

Well I'm not setting up for 3-4months yet but I would like to get to know any uk growers thnx man

Peace. Stay lifted "...................fuk off, ha ha u will help me out wen im dry, gtf, next time its name and shame m8y


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> woke up this morning to find this pos in my inbox...ffs wat planet r sumpeople on.......total stranger.................. "What's up? I'm new to rollitup and I'm just starting my growing career lol
> 
> So im just try a get to know uk growers. I'm up in Newcastle
> 
> ...


Fuck he's planning early...setting up in 3-4 months plus the time it takes his grow..3-4 months lol.

i think hes after ur bubb!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuck me I'm tired this morning! gotta do a fibreglass roof and its gonna be a scorcher, ah we'll least ill get high of the fumes lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

I nailed the bottom of tha gold market, best trade I ever done, woke up this morn £404 richer, its all tax free as it is considered gambling....totally nuts, at sae and baz fairy is dusting off her wings this morning, I was a bit fuked and then remembered so all good


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 9, 2013)

How much u put down to make 400 indi?


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> How much u put down to make 400 indi?


yeaterday I started with £100, 10 kwid per "pip" or £10 for every dollar gold rose in value, with a stop loss at 10 points, so a risk of 100 on a 10 to 1 leveraged bet. I closed the trade wen I made over £200, pric dipped so bought again at 20 kwid and overnight it climbed 20 points so that's a 400% profut in 36 hours....the sort of trade I have been waiting for for 10 months, mostly its nothing like this, but holy fuk if I see a bottom or market top then its time to have a dabble


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u can get bags of ice and have fan blowing over it in your dry room ul have to change regurly but u can just refrezze the bags wen ther defrosted, or get more inlet, or a ac unit thingy,, u know the ones that blow cold air, them tower things
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-3-SPEED-WHITE-TOWER-FAN-COOLING-WITH-TIMER-QUIET-OPERATION-/310681488013?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item48560f4a8d





tip top toker said:


> That tower thing is not an ac unit, it is nothing more than a vertical fan.
> 
> And be careful if you opt to use an air conditioner, as 1. they are ludicrously expensive to run, and 2. They dry out the air which is not completely ideal when drying. Although the latter could possbily be countered by having open pans of water etc.
> 
> ...


cheers lads. i gpt one of those air coolers that blows air through the water to cool it down. its the same as this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIRTECH-AIR-COOLER-/151060731139?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item232bebd503 but its not doing much for the temps. i had to turn the 1 light off last night because temps hit 33. ive never had it go that high in late flower before


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 9, 2013)

This little big Buddha clones takin off outside. She's lovin this sunshine 
thinking of taking some cuts to put in the tent to fill it bk up, only thing s I've ran BBC twice and fancy a change. Think I'm gonna end up with 1 PE and 1 BT from them seeds so need to get 2 more plants in there.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2730395
> 
> This little big Buddha clones takin off outside. She's lovin this sunshine
> thinking of taking some cuts to put in the tent to fill it bk up, only thing s I've ran BBC twice and fancy a change. Think I'm gonna end up with 1 PE and 1 BT from them seeds so need to get 2 more plants in there.



i love plants outdoors she looking nice man


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2013)

Fucking heat exhaustion or something. Been feeling rough since middle of last week. Can barely get down the stairs now without feeling like i'm gonna collapse. Works gonna be fun!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

i wanna go to holland this year, anyone wanna come with? lmao this is if i can harvest and get a little cash to fund the trip


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm taking the gf to the dam in november for her birthday. Gotta earn a bit more money though! No fucking chance i'm taking a 10 hour megabus.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm taking the gf to the dam in november for her birthday. Gotta earn a bit more money though! No fucking chance i'm taking a 10 hour megabus.


aye fuck that, ill need to get my passport renewed, an jus fly there


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup, if i book in time, it's only like £40 each way, wheras megabus is about £20+ each way. Rather spend an extra £20 and get there in an hour and a half. Not to mention to get the megabus to amsterdam, it would be an hour drive, half hour walk, 3 hours megabus, arrive in london, and then 10 hour megabus to dam. I'm 6'2" or so, i physically cannot sit in a coach for 13+ hours. Only issue is that i've got to pay for the gf as well so it's gonna be about £200 just to get us there and back. Unrealistic but hoping to save about a grand for it. Last time i went i took £100 for 5 days. Regretted that one


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> I nailed the bottom of tha gold market, best trade I ever done, woke up this morn £404 richer, its all tax free as it is considered gambling....totally nuts, at sae and baz fairy is dusting off her wings this morning, I was a bit fuked and then remembered so all good


PM me what I owe ya mate n will get it across to ya


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> I nailed the bottom of tha gold market, best trade I ever done, woke up this morn £404 richer, its all tax free as it is considered gambling....totally nuts, at sae and baz fairy is dusting off her wings this morning, I was a bit fuked and then remembered so all good


Top bloke Indi, will sort u out for it same way I did last time if that's ok ?, 2 weeks to harvest festival ! Hoora !, going sea fishing with 5 ex paras on Saturday , I bet there not standing after an Indi special ! Lol.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yup, if i book in time, it's only like £40 each way, wheras megabus is about £20+ each way. Rather spend an extra £20 and get there in an hour and a half. Not to mention to get the megabus to amsterdam, it would be an hour drive, half hour walk, 3 hours megabus, arrive in london, and then 10 hour megabus to dam. I'm 6'2" or so, i physically cannot sit in a coach for 13+ hours. Only issue is that i've got to pay for the gf as well so it's gonna be about £200 just to get us there and back. Unrealistic but hoping to save about a grand for it. Last time i went i took £100 for 5 days. Regretted that one


yeah man, im hoping to go around the same time, but asked most of my mate, an guess what, none of them ever have enough money to go, and should give me some time to let my harvest (my bit) cure while im away smokin up, hhmmm might bring my lil bro hel be 18 by then


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

sup guys ive been sorting me gaff today had skip n what not....ive got this kind of brik shed in my gaff...what u rec to converting it to grow room? would it be to risky cos of next door ect? thorts guys???...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2013)

We'll be there for cannabis cup. Not going there for it, but her birthday is a few days beforehand.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> We'll be there for cannabis cup. Not going there for it, but her birthday is a few days beforehand.


i dont realy care about the cups or w/e, havnt had a holiday since i was 12 so, might aswell, fuckit might not even come back hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup guys ive been sorting me gaff today had skip n what not....ive got this kind of brik shed in my gaff...what u rec to converting it to grow room? would it be to risky cos of next door ect? thorts guys???...View attachment 2730462View attachment 2730463


im sure someone else is better at this construction shyte, but i would get some wooden walls with insulation and shit, including the ceiling, then duct the extraction out somewhere you cant see it, might be hard work, but duct it underground to under ur house, any other way the choppers will see fresh warm air being pumped out, say if you just cut a hole in the bricks and ran ducting out like that...


homemade heated floorboards mwahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup guys ive been sorting me gaff today had skip n what not....ive got this kind of brik shed in my gaff...what u rec to converting it to grow room? would it be to risky cos of next door ect? thorts guys???...View attachment 2730462View attachment 2730463


ive grown in my shed for 4-5 years, no fucker knows anything !(apart from about 20 000 geezers on here !) seal it well m8, good quiet fans, 2 vents , 1 in, 1 out, put em so _Neighbours _cant see em, ya laughing


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

home early today thank fuck , my right bollock has been hurting like a bastard for past 2 days !, no lumps, feels like ive been flicked in the spud , but the pain is constant !. think it might be from my vasectomy i had some 10 year or so ago . ohhhhhh me spud !


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer man...i kno the fans wont be to much of issue...rvks aint 2 bad...old bloke nxt door def anyways.....its smell im botherd bout.....i mean ive got mine venting out roof now and wen im in back garden keep having wiffs of it even tho i got stuff in duct to stop smell.....its been pain in the ass with heat....


bazoomer said:


> ive grown in my shed for 4-5 years, no fucker knows anything !(apart from about 20 000 geezers on here !) seal it well m8, good quiet fans, 2 vents , 1 in, 1 out, put em so _Neighbours _cant see em, ya laughing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Fucking heat exhaustion or something. Been feeling rough since middle of last week. Can barely get down the stairs now without feeling like i'm gonna collapse. Works gonna be fun!


NOW ur bitching bowt the heat? really? 2 days ago u was taking piss outa us for the heat?

well left he light on in my percy grow and the temps are a steady 27 FUUKKK UUU!!! LMAO
in the main op my temps with 3k hps is a steady 31,, tad high but nothing a 3rd 5" extractor wont fix,, happy days,


----------



## moggggys (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup guys ive been sorting me gaff today had skip n what not....ive got this kind of brik shed in my gaff...what u rec to converting it to grow room? would it be to risky cos of next door ect? thorts guys???...View attachment 2730462View attachment 2730463



cool , i love this shit 

ok first jobs a door , plastic cheap as you like off ebay , chop the door hole to fit or fill in if need be , remove the glass and fill in with plastic , your good for light and smells now 

internally , ok first off elecs , you want to get some , amoured cable is expensive but worth it , you may just want to pay a sparkie to bung you a line in , tell him your a welder and not to fuck about with low volts yeah 

get yourself a bit of black soil pipe and chop a hole in the roof making sure the pipe sits up at least 4 foot above the shed , silicon in and stick a cap on it 

then your on your own and its time to insolate , get yourself a bit of wood and batten the walls to the thickness of loft insulation , then carpet spray the fuck out of the walls and fill with loft insulation , then go over this with 6mm mdf , paint and your now done wall wize , do this to the ceiling also although you may want to use kingspan on the roof as its easier 

the floor get a bit of 6x2 and build a false floor , once again fill in with kingspan etc as heat will get sucked out of the room for the 8 months of the year you need it 

now a decent fan hung in the room with the best filter you can buy and a silencer 
then lights etc etc 
tent for a mom/clone room if you so wish but allow it to take up no more than 1/3 of the total room 


due to nosey cunts next door you must use your head , you cant go in there when the lights are on unless its daylight , if its dark make sure its a dark period and use a torch shutting the door behind you before flicking the main switch , all the filters in the world will not help you if you keep coming and going when theres plants in there so use your head when to go in . midnight is an excellent time and its wize to run lights at night anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

he needs to buld a proch sealed with a door on it then put the door on his shed again sealed, u can buy used 2nd hand double glazing door for like 40 qwid! otherwise he will open the grow door on a evening and light beam out, so a porch with a door, he closes that behind him then he canopen his grow door, PLUS he will need to insualte that room like a fucker on the celing,kingspan is good, then extraction, i seen people extract thru ducting underground thru loose rubble n shit so it leaves no signature from above


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

baz special delivery 2moro b4 1............sae first class sign for


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

stick a freakin tent in there perfect, don't waste time and don't waste light, no fancy building except a security door..propper


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

did you get that email indi?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he needs to buld a proch sealed with a door on it then put the door on his shed again sealed, u can buy used 2nd hand double glazing door for like 40 qwid! otherwise he will open the grow door on a evening and light beam out, so a porch with a door, he closes that behind him then he canopen his grow door, PLUS he will need to insualte that room like a fucker on the celing,kingspan is good, then extraction, i seen people extract thru ducting underground thru loose rubble n shit so it leaves no signature from above


Aye that's wht ud have to do, build a small lobby about 1mx1m inside the shed so u can close one door before u open the other. I grow in a room in the house but I built a partition across it with another door, keeps the light from shining thru into the house an also helps with noise or smell. But tbh it'll cost a fair few quid to do what would need done in the shed so I wouldn't bother my hole. Timber, kingspan, ply or mdf, doors and whatever else u need you'll not be long running into a good few pounds


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> home early today thank fuck , my right bollock has been hurting like a bastard for past 2 days !, no lumps, feels like ive been flicked in the spud , but the pain is constant !. think it might be from my vasectomy i had some 10 year or so ago . ohhhhhh me spud !


i heard of a rare condidtion when u get one of them, where all the spunk builds up and causes sore bollox


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did you get that email indi?


thanks man, I will b here and waiting, and yeah got it re the other thing thanks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

sorry fucked of last night iikode got a totally better offer,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 9, 2013)

Easy boys n girls how are we? Well here's a pic of the ladies end of day 15   BOOM


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh and the veggers Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> baz special delivery 2moro b4 1............sae first class sign for


I appreciate that Indi , it will be fun on that boat Saturday ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys n girls how are we? Well here's a pic of the ladies end of day 15 View attachment 2730701 View attachment 2730702 BOOM


Nice Shawny , coming along now m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i heard of a rare condidtion when u get one of them, where all the spunk builds up and causes sore bollox


I can't have that then , not on 2 wanks a day & a shag on the weekends ! Oh , & not forgetting the warm jar of liver of a Tuesday .


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

can b a nerve pinched in tha back baz, goes to tha bollocks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer...thanks for the imput guys....sed to the missis...its just sitting there mite as well use it for sommert ....as i sed all my prob is is the smell.....gud idea to build a door on a door will keep that in mind.....downside is its not like a rectangle room more like a tryangle.at the back end...floors concerete....walls are breezeblock against brick.....roof is solid and lined ontop with thik felt......its a good 14ft by 10 ft.......i mean i dont mind spending the mony on it if its stelf ect...my bro inlaw a fully qualifyd sparky so that ok.....


moggggys said:


> cool , i love this shit
> 
> ok first jobs a door , plastic cheap as you like off ebay , chop the door hole to fit or fill in if need be , remove the glass and fill in with plastic , your good for light and smells now
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 9, 2013)

Cheers baza how's yours coming along mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

also liked the idea of sectioning it off for clone n mother room...loosing a few foot shldnt be a problem...


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

u d need 7 to 8 kw of light for 140 sq foot,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer...thanks for the imput guys....sed to the missis...its just sitting there mite as well use it for sommert ....as i sed all my prob is is the smell.....gud idea to build a door on a door will keep that in mind.....downside is its not like a rectangle room more like a tryangle.at the back end...floors concerete....walls are breezeblock against brick.....roof is solid and lined ontop with thik felt......its a good 14ft by 10 ft.......i mean i dont mind spending the mony on it if its stelf ect...my bro inlaw a fully qualifyd sparky so that ok.....


The walls might be insulated enough then, is the insulation between the brick and the blocks? If so just need to make it sealed then, u could do the walls out in white PVC, u know the way big kitchens and stuff are done? It's easy fitted just stick it to the walls and seal all edges with silicone, could even do the roof and floor like that too, it would also be good for light reflection I think? Would still build a door inside tho, stick the PVC to it a few rubber seals around the door and some kinda bar on the bottom with a seal and you'd be good to go


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

i mean dont get me wrong i aint got to use the whole shed thing...i can section some of it off inside and just grow a few in there......was just thinkin its a shame its sitting there and i can make good use out of it....


indikat said:


> u d need 7 to 8 kw of light for 140 sq foot,


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> can b a nerve pinched in tha back baz, goes to tha bollocks


You could be right there ! My backs been playing up also . I'm driving an old shed of a lorry , up and down 16 gears all day ! + bouncing around the tip .


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer there like this foam shit between bloks n briks.....shame the dam thing wernt other end of my garden away from other houses...


Mastergrow said:


> The walls might be insulated enough then, is the insulation between the brick and the blocks? If so just need to make it sealed then, u could do the walls out in white PVC, u know the way big kitchens and stuff are done? It's easy fitted just stick it to the walls and seal all edges with silicone, could even do the roof and floor like that too, it would also be good for light reflection I think? Would still build a door inside tho, stick the PVC to it a few rubber seals around the door and some kinda bar on the bottom with a seal and you'd be good to go


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

lmaooo i saw the same problem a truk driver having same thing.....some bolloks missis was watching on tv...embarrasing bodys some shit like that......sed it should just pass as i rem....


bazoomer said:


> You could be right there ! My backs been playing up also . I'm driving an old shed of a lorry , up and down 16 gears all day ! + bouncing around the tip .


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers baza how's yours coming along mate?


Harvest festival around 2 weeks m8, had a fucker of a thrip problem , but not turned out 2 bad.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmaooo i saw the same problem a truk driver having same thing.....some bolloks missis was watching on tv...embarrasing bodys some shit like that......sed it should just pass as i rem....


I fucking hope so m8 !, pain eased now, but that's due more to the cocodomol & several J's !


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

4 weeks left on mine ill be glad when they fin the heat n smell getting unreal lol even with good filters ill have plenty nugs for fairys if ppl want....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer i rem its cos of the bouncing in his truk n way he was seatd caused it lol......


bazoomer said:


> I fucking hope so m8 !, pain eased now, but that's due more to the cocodomol & several J's !


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

hers a few shots of the exo before they come down tomorrow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

SO JUST BEEN TO OP SEEMS THE TEMPS ARE STEADY AT 32 SO THATS A NEW EXTRACTOR ORDERED
fuk caps

quaestion, yellow plants not bright yellow like a mellow yellow, is that N def or to do with heat? ther not curling or nothing and baout 4 inches tall, good few leafs ns hit so alls gravy, the physco are curling slightly but ther gren as anything and already budding in veg? fucking starnge all little balls all over em, but yeh anwyays, n def in young plants? wer about 2 weeks from seed underthe dual spec,

if so wats the best way to treat it? ther curranlty on 2ml per litre of canna A-B after sambos advice i neevr go over that i used to go to 6ml but dunno i thought they was hungry?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

look nice bro...what strain?


mrt1980 said:


> hers a few shots of the exo before they come down tomorrow
> View attachment 2730706
> View attachment 2730709
> View attachment 2730718
> ...


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> hers a few shots of the exo before they come down tomorrow
> View attachment 2730706
> View attachment 2730709
> View attachment 2730718
> ...


They look fucking nice m8 , good job, well done !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

Ice , cal-mag ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

my temps in seald room 30 to 32 with 2 exausts.....bit of curl but ay fussed......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

looking bloody nice them mrt, whats that about 7wks mate?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> look nice bro...what strain?


exo mate. they got to come down, im hitting 29 today with just the one light on. ive put my other seeds on to germanate so i should be back up and running in a few days


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> looking bloody nice them mrt, whats that about 7wks mate?


cheers mate. yeah 7 tomorrow


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> They look fucking nice m8 , good job, well done !


cheers mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd let them go another week te fuck, the way the calyxes on mine swell to fuck I'd say urs could swell a bit yet. Sambo will know anyway lol....why pull them early m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO JUST BEEN TO OP SEEMS THE TEMPS ARE STEADY AT 32 SO THATS A NEW EXTRACTOR ORDERED
> fuk caps
> 
> quaestion, yellow plants not bright yellow like a mellow yellow, is that N def or to do with heat? ther not curling or nothing and baout 4 inches tall, good few leafs ns hit so alls gravy, the physco are curling slightly but ther gren as anything and already budding in veg? fucking starnge all little balls all over em, but yeh anwyays, n def in young plants? wer about 2 weeks from seed underthe dual spec,
> ...


just ive not gone over 2ml mate, not saying you shouldnt? i only run coco 3-4 ice im fair from a expert on the matter lol i thought you was still feeding them the 6-7ml per litre? i was quite shocked tho it didnt burn the shit out them.

but plants that small 2ml should really be enough?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

any of u guys tryed....halo in spray....i had yellow leafs in veg only a few and sprayed plants with it ...worked wonders....


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd let them go another week te fuck, the way the calyxes on mine swell to fuck I'd say urs could swell a bit yet. Sambo will know anyway lol....why pull them early m8?


7 weeks is what i was planning to run with the exo mate. i want to get a full net going as soon as too, i hate seeing light get to the bottom of the tent lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

try some of that ice if ya grow shop sells it.....


imcjayt said:


> any of u guys tryed....halo in spray....i had yellow leafs in veg only a few and sprayed plants with it ...worked wonders....View attachment 2730792


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. yeah 7 tomorrow


i no what its like mrt, needs must n all that but you are losing a fair bit of weight not at least taking them to 8wk, thats the fing with the exo u no its well sellable at 7wk and can be very tempting to pull em early.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any of u guys tryed....halo in spray....i had yellow leafs in veg only a few and sprayed plants with it ...worked wonders....View attachment 2730792



thats not for defs tho imc thats to increase yield well so it says? i used it years ago made me plants stretch to fuck but i was pretty clueless at the time could have been other fails that done it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just ive not gone over 2ml mate, not saying you shouldnt? i only run coco 3-4 ice im fair from a expert on the matter lol i thought you was still feeding them the 6-7ml per litre? i was quite shocked tho it didnt burn the shit out them.
> 
> but plants that small 2ml should really be enough?



i know these PE are hardey as fuk and loved the 6-7ml but no after your advice i havent gone past the 2ml,well part from wen i fucked up with me maths so u see i do take advice!

, now im doing 10 litres between 25 plants every 2 days, 2ml per of base, the physco are on the same and seem to have started flowering? never ha dthat before all hairy balls bit larger than a pea,
but yeh the seedlings are like a pale yellow, but not droopy or anything
the physco leaves are a little curled but na bovva only thing ive noticed is ther not drinkiing very much at all the pots are still real haeavy after 2 days, id expect em to be droopy and hugry for juice but the rnot? u think leave em all for like untill ther dried out then start feed again?
calmag in coco?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

it helps fight against disease.ect...the young lad in shop used it on his grow sed worked wonders in like 24 hours....it did with mine 2 few days yellow leafs was gon......


newuserlol said:


> thats not for defs tho imc thats to increase yield well so it says? i used it years ago made me plants stretch to fuck but i was pretty clueless at the time could have been other fails that done it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know these PE are hardey as fuk and loved the 6-7ml but no after your advice i havent gone past the 2ml,well part from wen i fucked up with me maths so u see i do take advice!
> 
> , now im doing 10 litres between 25 plants every 2 days, 2ml per of base, the physco are on the same and seem to have started flowering? never ha dthat before all hairy balls bit larger than a pea,
> but yeh the seedlings are like a pale yellow, but not droopy or anything
> ...


i used calmag in coco mate yeah, i needed to but what your saying like a pale yellowing dus sounds abit like they hungry??? fuck nos mate is hard to say even with pics let alone without.

the pyschos are sounding abit mad tho? you shore the light timers are working properly ive grown the pyscho a few years now ice never nown it to do that?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no what its like mrt, needs must n all that but you are losing a fair bit of weight not at least taking them to 8wk, thats the fing with the exo u no its well sellable at 7wk and can be very tempting to pull em early.


i honestly thought 7 weeks was full on these mate. im totally out of ripen now tho and they've had water top up in the tank for the last 2 days. ill leave them go another few days till the seeds have taken if you think it will help


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i used calmag in coco mate yeah, i needed to but what your saying like a pale yellowing dus sounds abit like they hungry??? fuck nos mate is hard to say even with pics let alone without.
> 
> the pyschos are sounding abit mad tho? you shore the light timers are working properly ive grown the pyscho a few years now ice never nown it to do that?


yeh ther bang on mate the timeers lol i thought the same thing like i should have taken pics if i can be chewed il go bak later and drag 2 out for pics,

i know bette rthan to not have pics too,

jjust looking at water pistols u think the battery operated ones are any cop? or just get 2 super soakers? just got a 10ft pool, fucking ace!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

supersokers cant beet them brought 2 for kids 2day lol and me bein dad had to get the biggist one was class had me pool out to and bbq ect......


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther bang on mate the timeers lol i thought the same thing like i should have taken pics if i can be chewed il go bak later and drag 2 out for pics,
> 
> i know bette rthan to not have pics too,
> 
> jjust looking at water pistols u think the battery operated ones are any cop? or just get 2 super soakers? just got a 10ft pool, fucking ace!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PACK-OF-2-SATURATOR-STR50-WATER-GUN-SUPER-SOAKER-SUPER-SOAKER-GREAT-OUTDOOR-FUN-/130944537684?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Outdoor_Toys_ET&hash=item1e7ce71454
wasw looking at these 2 u reckon good value ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer....... lol i payed like 4.99 for smaller ones each and like a tenna for big one....


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

outdoor growing.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LP7RjlrU6Y


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer....... lol i payed like 4.99 for smaller ones each and like a tenna for big one....


just ordered em now, she whould love it, was looking at a beast for 45 qwid! lol they can get rather dear cant they,, rpelied to yer inbox pal


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> it helps fight against disease.ect...the young lad in shop used it on his grow sed worked wonders in like 24 hours....it did with mine 2 few days yellow leafs was gon......View attachment 2730796View attachment 2730797


thats the thing mate i was sold it as this miracle yield booster lol all i remember it doing was making them stretch, but what works for one dont always for another there so many variables involved.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> outdoor growing.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LP7RjlrU6Y


Lol fuckin hell! Will there not be loadsa shit inside that that won't flower properly.....suppose who cares, still get a fair old yeild of her lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats the thing mate i was sold it as this miracle yield booster lol all i remember it doing was making them stretch, but what works for one dont always for another there so many variables involved.


sambo? viariables? bit over yer head innit? fuk me OBVIOUSLY not drunk enough to be spouting words like that ur notmally stuck with,,CUNT,SHIT,FUCK

tahst about your limit most the time


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> outdoor growing.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LP7RjlrU6Y


ive seen a few of them on riu not much smaller, they look so nice in flower, i remember following one american outdoor thread ages ago i think they threw away bout 10kg due to mold n yielded some obscene amount of bud, a old mod called fdd use to grow huge outdoor plants in america i member one of his pics he posted up which yielded 3kg just over 100oz lol off one plant madness.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo? viariables? bit over yer head innit? fuk me OBVIOUSLY not drunk enough to be spouting words like that ur notmally stuck with,,CUNT,SHIT,FUCK
> 
> tahst about your limit most the time


lmao you got me there ice that did make me lol

off the vods 4 nights now, i no it aint much but you gotta start somewhere ya wanker.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol fuckin hell! Will there not be loadsa shit inside that that won't flower properly.....suppose who cares, still get a fair old yeild of her lol


i would be out for weeks lsting those fuckers, i suppose if the buds got that heavy they would lst themselves.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao you got me there ice that did make me lol
> 
> off the vods 4 nights now, i no it aint much but you gotta start somewhere ya wanker.


lol... il leave u to get pithed then cuntface,, i know yer looking 4ward to next pregab parcel LMOA


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats the thing mate i was sold it as this miracle yield booster lol all i remember it doing was making them stretch, but what works for one dont always for another there so many variables involved.


icmj....plants r really simple and like light water and CO2 to make simple sugars, they then need N P and K to make proteins and such, trace minerals for enzymes etc......sooo anuthin else is jus wat it does fer u, as if some miracle bs is gonna correct a base nute def...most is utter garbage imo and can b done much bttr wiv soil ammendments which contain nutrients....tha basics are so important so I mite b a good idea to learn them well b4 u teach us about some miracle product, no offence man u seem genuine but some of us in the early days were blinded wiv pseudoscience....been there done that , buy Bud candy wen u got a N def in stretch kinda bs advice. ask here b4 tha $gro£ shop mebbe


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... il leave u to get pithed then cuntface,, i know yer looking 4ward to next pregab parcel LMOA


U got a lisp ic3?? Pithed?? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... il leave u to get pithed then cuntface,, i know yer looking 4ward to next pregab parcel LMOA


yeah last parcel i broke me phone, parcel before the laptop lol carnt fucking wait lol

you best behave anyway you donkey raping shiteater im waiting on a delivery which i was gonna send you a wee prezzie off....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> icmj....plants r really simple and like light water and CO2 to make simple sugars, they then need N P and K to make proteins and such, trace minerals for enzymes etc......sooo anuthin else is jus wat it does fer u, as if some miracle bs is gonna correct a base nute def...most is utter garbage imo and can b done much bttr wiv soil ammendments which contain nutrients....tha basics are so important so I mite b a good idea to learn them well b4 u teach us about some miracle product, no offence man u seem genuine but some of us in the early days were blinded wiv pseudoscience....been there done that , buy Bud candy wen u got a N def in stretch kinda bs advice. ask here b4 tha $gro£ shop mebbe


yeah i learnt that lesson the hard way keep it simple, some of the shit ive been sold over the years and thats what it was shit lol

and they always try act like ya best fucking buddy, fuck off ya cunt all you wana do is sell me useless shite, i member going into my local growshop once and i knew i had some sort of def, done abit of research and was quite shore it was a mag def, anyway next to the counter is these new humidifiers loads of em you could see they just had a delivery so i tell em i fink i have a mag def, the cunt says most prob caused by low humidity you need to up the humidity lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer i hear u ....just sayin aint trying to teach u lot nothing...got nothing to teach u as u kno a lot more than me.....just saying worked for me?....


indikat said:


> icmj....plants r really simple and like light water and CO2 to make simple sugars, they then need N P and K to make proteins and such, trace minerals for enzymes etc......sooo anuthin else is jus wat it does fer u, as if some miracle bs is gonna correct a base nute def...most is utter garbage imo and can b done much bttr wiv soil ammendments which contain nutrients....tha basics are so important so I mite b a good idea to learn them well b4 u teach us about some miracle product, no offence man u seem genuine but some of us in the early days were blinded wiv pseudoscience....been there done that , buy Bud candy wen u got a N def in stretch kinda bs advice. ask here b4 tha $gro£ shop mebbe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah last parcel i broke me phone, parcel before the laptop lol carnt fucking wait lol
> 
> you best behave anyway you donkey raping shiteater im waiting on a delivery which i was gonna send you a wee prezzie off....


 well sambo my fine freind u know i love you to pices,, i really hope u enjoy your drink tonight, and u know your on my mailing list good fellow, i honestly think after your list of dramatics that being a good pal n all ishold really not send u anymore of these tablets becuase clearly they are haveing a advers efect on yor motor functions and your breaking things, i mean after all im not much of a pal if i dont worry about u, wich i do,

MG evening shitface, these physco are starting to flower,, all good, but ther still in veg? lol

u manage to get that thing packaged up? got sum games for it today well exited, and i just cant hide it, i think im about to loose coltrol and i think i like it,,u know!


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i learnt that lesson the hard way keep it simple, some of the shit ive been sold over the years and thats what it was shit lol
> 
> and they always try act like ya best fucking buddy, fuck off ya cunt all you wana do is sell me useless shite, i member going into my local growshop once and i knew i had some sort of def, done abit of research and was quite shore it was a mag def, anyway next to the counter is these new humidifiers loads of em you could see they just had a delivery so i tell em i fink i have a mag def, the cunt says most prob caused by low humidity you need to up the humidity lmao


fukin cunts who has prob wiv low RH in this pissy country high rh and low temp mortha prob


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin cunts who has prob wiv low RH in this pissy country high rh and low temp mortha prob


i was wise to there games by then and just said no thanks aint you got no calmag lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i hear u ....just sayin aint trying to teach u lot nothing...got nothing to teach u as u kno a lot more than me.....just saying worked for me?....


thanks fer that, if you offer advice which is wrong and sumone believes u they can fuk their grow...this means for some no money, mj aint opinions on how to grow big tomatoes, its a living for some and a well understood science.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> hers a few shots of the exo before they come down tomorrow
> View attachment 2730706
> View attachment 2730709
> View attachment 2730718
> ...


is that a 1.2m scrog screen?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

ay?...lol im offering advice thats wrong?....sez who?.......fuk me


indikat said:


> thanks fer that, if you offer advice which is wrong and sumone believes u they can fuk their grow...this means for some no money, mj aint opinions on how to grow big tomatoes, its a living for some and a well understood science.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

just saying i used on my grow....seemd to work in few days?..u have seen my grow?...just saying i saw the diff it made?


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ay?...lol im offering advice thats wrong?....sez who?.......fuk me


you were offering advice to Ice ...u tell me was it good advice lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well sambo my fine freind u know i love you to pices,, i really hope u enjoy your drink tonight, and u know your on my mailing list good fellow, i honestly think after your list of dramatics that being a good pal n all ishold really not send u anymore of these tablets becuase clearly they are haveing a advers efect on yor motor functions and your breaking things, i mean after all im not much of a pal if i dont worry about u, wich i do,
> 
> MG evening shitface, these physco are starting to flower,, all good, but ther still in veg? lol
> 
> u manage to get that thing packaged up? got sum games for it today well exited, and i just cant hide it, i think im about to loose coltrol and i think i like it,,u know!


Lol, get ur nose outta sambos ass would ye lol....I'm away working again m8 be home Friday, remind me then and ill get it sorted for u, as for the psycho? I dunno what the fuck ur doin to them, u seen mine, nearly 2 weeks in flower and they are the same age as urs ffs, move them to urs and flower them would ye


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

yer i sed to ice....the stuff worked for me witch it did.......same sympt.....so shld try it?.....hows that bad advice tho?


indikat said:


> you were offering advice to Ice ...u tell me was it good advice lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> is that a 1.2m scrog screen?


Think it is m8, I had one for my 1m tent when I had it up


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Think it is m8, I had one for my 1m tent when I had it up


where did you get your screen from? i need one


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

its like me saying....somthing u used...and i had a problem and u told me to TRY it....then someone alse saying oh u shldnt try that its shit.....well how dose that person kno if them selfs aint tryed it for the problem they got?.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> where did you get your screen from? i need one


i just thrown 2 away! plastic coated,, growell m8

mg dunno mate ther budding tho il get sum pics tomoz wen i go, just tacking yellow leaves like pale yellow, not on th ephysco but the youngens, the ones not under the light direct are still green,, uthink lights to low? even tho thers no burn or owt can the light been so low with no hood bealch the leaves? ucking clueles scant belive i took no pics, i may just got bak for a walk later and grab sum snaps ofthe physco an dthe yellow ones

and yeh mg i will do m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> where did you get your screen from? i need one


ive never done a scrog, but im pretty shore ive seen people post in here off screens you can buy from ebay.


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i sed to ice....the stuff worked for me witch it did.......same sympt.....so shld try it?.....hows that bad advice tho?


its bad advice cos u r assuming he has the same prob u did, u haven't completed a grow yet, an he has produced good gear an knows more than tha basics so I would say its fukin appalling advice,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=hydro+screen&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR8.TRC0.A0.X+scrog.TRS0&_nkw=+scrog&_sacat=0




newuserlol said:


> ive never done a scrog, but im pretty shore ive seen people post in here off screens you can buy from ebay.


imc and in inds fighting, cummon guys thers plenty of the ic3man to go round


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive never done a scrog, but im pretty shore ive seen people post in here off screens you can buy from ebay.


ive seen a 1m scrog net on amazon but i have a green room tent and the poles are steel and are slightly fatter than usual so im not sure if it will fit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> ive seen a 1m scrog net on amazon but i have a green room tent and the poles are steel and are slightly fatter than usual so im not sure if it will fit


them poxy fucking tents, the stupid three holes instead of one proper opening? i brought two not even noing they where like that just said in a growshop i want two 1.2mtr tents and got them things, yeah they are really strong poles but them stupid opening do my nut in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> where did you get your screen from? i need one


I think ebay or maybe a grow shop I dunno lol, sometimes called a utility shelf for a grow tent tho

aye remind me ic3 and ill do that, it's a fuck handling but ill do it for ye lol. No post office open when I get home, dunno where else u can find bags for posting shit so I gotta source them, then get some cunt to post it for me on Monday, never mind find the fukin thing again first. Oh and I'm working at a wee job on Saturday up near home but I guess ill squeeze u in somewhere ye big fuckin wean


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> them poxy fucking tents, the stupid three holes instead of one proper opening? i brought two not even noing they where like that just said in a growshop i want two 1.2mtr tents and got them things, yeah they are really strong poles but them stupid opening do my nut in.


you lost me at the stupid three holes instead of one proper opening?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2013)

The bollock situation is the same, but on the up side , my mrs said she will toss me off to see if that helps !


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 9, 2013)

fuk me lad seriously?.....yer he prob has produced good shit....and he still asking about problem?.....bro....why hating on me?.....and making me look bad?......all i sed is i had same sort of problem at his stage....i tryed this stuff.....it worked? hows that bad advice?..i posted pics of the shit ect.....so people could read ect.....have u tryed the stuff?.....prob not....so how would u kno if it helps or not?...u get your nuts from shop? some good some bad......trial n error.....im just saying it worked for me bro...u kno im new....but realy no need......i got respect for u took your advice ect.....my grow not fin but i think its going pritty good as u sed?......gees


indikat said:


> its bad advice cos u r assuming he has the same prob u did, u haven't completed a grow yet, an he has produced good gear an knows more than tha basics so I would say its fukin appalling advice,


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 9, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> is that a 1.2m scrog screen?


yeah mate. i got it here http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/BudBox-XL-Grow-Tent-%2d-V2/

the corner peices aint too good tho, i had a few snap but the screen is still usuable


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> The bollock situation is the same, but on the up side , my mrs said she will toss me off to see if that helps !


ha ha Baz u got to get hr standin on yer left kidney wen she dus it...u gave her kode sstory of a sackful tha needs releasin lmfao


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me lad seriously?.....yer he prob has produced good shit....and he still asking about problem?.....bro....why hating on me?.....and making me look bad?......all i sed is i had same sort of problem at his stage....i tryed this stuff.....it worked? hows that bad advice?..i posted pics of the shit ect.....so people could read ect.....have u tryed the stuff?.....prob not....so how would u kno if it helps or not?...u get your nuts from shop? some good some bad......trial n error.....im just saying it worked for me bro...u kno im new....but realy no need......i got respect for u took your advice ect.....my grow not fin but i think its going pritty good as u sed?......gees


chill man....its emotional growin mj


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 9, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah mate. i got it here http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/BudBox-XL-Grow-Tent-%2d-V2/
> 
> the corner peices aint too good tho, i had a few snap but the screen is still usuable


cheers thats what i want do those corner pieces open more than 28mm ?


----------



## moggggys (Jul 9, 2013)

talking of shit additives 

rot stop ,,,, shot myself in the balls yet again , used it before with dire consequences , forgot how poor it was so when i spotted a few bits of rot in the tent thought ill hit the bastard , cut off the shit and sprayed twice , this then of course did the complete opposite in making shit load of mold sites , fuck me its took a time to trim the shit out , lost loads and not what you call a happy camper , yields are going to be poor 

also the roof grow in the garage , heat means stretch so sure enough i fried the entire tops of the cheese , removed , gave a trim and put back again , ignore a week , open up and yep its happened once more , not sure the plants can deal with this , i may swop them out its that bad , the trainwreak are ok but the cheese has taken a hammering , i should know better i really should ,,,, call myself a grower etc etc ...fuckit


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

its that sota day moggs binned two veg plants mystery fukin illness/def/shock/stress ...incompetence...being pissed up...stoned etc


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

feeling ya pain moggs my temps are shite and ive got stretch in these blueberry, not to mention i still think that on the clones is the start of PM brought some neem repel today, i no its just watered down expensive neem oil but its worked for me before so why not again.

and i knew about milk sorting it out but i never knew about it being bad for the plants if it hits the soil, glad i didnt try that i would have killed the fucking lot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

I've just sprayed mine with bicarbonate of soda mixed with veg oil diluted down. Apparently it promotes the plants natural defences and blocks pathogens... I just hope it fettles the pm.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

someone say sun?






peace, DST


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

@mrt1980 looking nice dude .....

hey peeps another nice day  who is the most trusted weed seller on silk road ?????


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> @mrt1980 looking nice dude .....
> 
> hey peeps another nice day  who is the most trusted weed seller on silk road ?????


depends weather or not your comfortable with ordering from abroad? but always best to read up in the forum first cause has happend more than once the most reliable trusted seller, then gos on the scam.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

one of our friends got pinched today with 2 of weed on him on a train to the South of Holland, random drug search on the train (i think the train goes through maastricht....) ooops. opinion is that he'll be out in 72hrs, but it's a fair bit to be pinched with.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've just sprayed mine with bicarbonate of soda mixed with veg oil diluted down. Apparently it promotes the plants natural defences and blocks pathogens... I just hope it fettles the pm.


its just im starting to see the same shit on leaves in the flower tent not just the clones, that has got me thinking it must be PM and my airflow hasnt been the greatest another reason i think it, deffo dusnt seem too bad at the min just the odd leaf in the flower tent and gonna spray the fek out of them with the neem repel tomorrow so heres hoping.

good luck with yours don hope that spray works out, seemed quite bad in the few pics i see.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

DST said:


> one of our friends got pinched today with 2 of weed on him on a train to the South of Holland, random drug search on the train (i think the train goes through maastricht....) ooops. opinion is that he'll be out in 72hrs, but it's a fair bit to be pinched with.


2kg? on a train, only in the dam hay lol whats that maastricht D? is it a rough part?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> depends weather or not your comfortable with ordering from abroad? but always best to read up in the forum first cause has happend more than once the most reliable trusted seller, then gos on the scam.


 i will only order from uk as that is the most reliable ??? am i correct?? i have read up on forums and alot is a scam so i look for highest rep and comments and updates on there page just thought one of you guys would of bought from a trusted source ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> i will only order from uk as that is the most reliable ??? am i correct?? i have read up on forums and alot is a scam so i look for highest rep and comments and updates on there page just thought one of you guys would of bought from a trusted source ...


the most expensive thats for shore lol i wont order much weed from uk vendors or from anywhere really, i like a few more exotic naughtys from the silkroad stuff i carnt buy elsewhere, ive ordered quite a bit tho and no my way around the silkroad.

from personal experience i can recommend a vendor called trava from the uk and can tell you stay away from mrcronk, i see halfway crooks just started up lots of time a new vendor are a good option because they are looking to impress but prices no thank you.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

aye, the fukkin rodney. but then I thought, fuk me I use to do it back in the UK, but that was muchas moons ago, sleepers and the like, lol. I certainly wouldn't get on a train with weight these days. Oh dear, lol. think he'll get a fine and community service though. We shall see.


newuserlol said:


> 2kg? on a train, only in the dam hay lol whats that maastricht D? is it a rough part?


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

oh, and I heard that since they brought the weed pass in, that Maastricht is a bit heavy, or the South of Holland in general is as it's only a couple fo places around there that actually do anything with passes (more bible goings on down there).


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2013)

Bah. Took a big splash of smoking oil to the face from a griddle. Yay for careless employees. Time for a job search, went to the owner for my wages and apparently i was childish, and extreme to ask for my overdue wages. Apparently I was threatening him by saying that I needed my wages so I could pay for car insurance else I wouldn't be able to get to work. Fat cunt. Gonna take the weekend off and say fuck him. Will leave my chef in the shit, but I've done what I can for him, and this takes the biscuit.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the most expensive thats for shore lol i wont order much weed from uk vendors or from anywhere really, i like a few more exotic naughtys from the silkroad stuff i carnt buy elsewhere, ive ordered quite a bit tho and no my way around the silkroad.
> 
> from personal experience i can recommend a vendor called trava from the uk and can tell you stay away from mrcronk, i see halfway crooks just started up lots of time a new vendor are a good option because they are looking to impress but prices no thank you.


i just hate going out to pick up risking getting caught its so frustrating .. so thought it would be a good idea. I would only be getting grams and 5 grams at a time no more as that what i wanna grow for so i dont have to buy off the dealers ............... cheers for the info


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2013)

No offence, but if you are worried about getting caught picking up a bag of weed of a dealer, what in hell are you consider growing for? You'll never sleep again. How in hell do you risk getting caught picking up a few bags of weed? Do you deal with Correy and Trevor or something?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No offence, but if you are worried about getting caught picking up a bag of weed of a dealer, what in hell are you consider growing for? You'll never sleep again. How in hell do you risk getting caught picking up a few bags of weed? Do you deal with Correy and Trevor or something?


okay ive grown loads but only outside i know how paranoid it can get . i have been to prison before thats why i dont wanna get caught with weed on me cause last year i got caught with 0.7g of cheeese in my pocket and i got a suspended sentence for 18 months thats why i risk getting caught and round here. stop searches etc im not worried just wanna stay out of shit make sense to you ??


----------



## iiKode (Jul 9, 2013)

ffs, i never even see the police round my way, nevermind being caught picking up grammebags of weed, but ur sweatin it out when you got a couple oz on ya for sure....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

i live in bournemouth police are everywhere n i cant help it if they stop search me its what they do 7 years ive smoked the weed ive run around oz and half bars before and the time i get caught was with a fucking .7g of cheese you seem to have it easy up your way then iikode to never see the feds your way ..... one of the lucky ones lol i didnt know i was going to get all these ques cause i would like to buy from silkroad you boys have the exp right ????


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

i think alot of mis-communication is going on here


----------



## indikat (Jul 9, 2013)

Goooooood .......Morninggah.!...I really must stop drinking.....grow stress, yesterday my parra was activated by a nothing....a missed call from someone, one hour of high alert racing heart and emergency planning, then I realised it was me who pocket dialled him by mixtake...woryy over but u still have all that stress response and a bottle of wine kills it, big day today its gonna get very emotional later wen tha postie arrives, fukin good bloke. Spending tha morning trimming so hopefully makin some more bub 2 moro if I get enough shake,


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 10, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> i live in bournemouth police are everywhere n i cant help it if they stop search me its what they do 7 years ive smoked the weed ive run around oz and half bars before and the time i get caught was with a fucking .7g of cheese you seem to have it easy up your way then iikode to never see the feds your way ..... one of the lucky ones lol i didnt know i was going to get all these ques cause i would like to buy from silkroad you boys have the exp right ????


the copsdown here aint too bad. my dealer is living right across the road from the police station. i had some off him the other day and he was talking to me right outside about how strong these different strains hes had have been. the mrs said he quite brave to be talking like that but i think it was more stupid lol. they've called me and my mates over to their car about 4 in the morning when we were off it on pills. we done their heads in asking for a ride with the lights on and they fucked off. i was shitting them tho when they came a few weeks ago for a fight my 10 year old was in. 10 o'clock on a sunday morning with my 8"rvk seaming to get louder and louder and the smell of the exo joint i had that morning didnt help matters


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> Goooooood .......Morninggah.!...I really must stop drinking.....grow stress, yesterday my parra was activated by a nothing....a missed call from someone, one hour of high alert racing heart and emergency planning, then I realised it was me who pocket dialled him by mixtake...woryy over but u still have all that stress response and a bottle of wine kills it, big day today its gonna get very emotional later wen tha postie arrives, fukin good bloke. Spending tha morning trimming so hopefully makin some more bub 2 moro if I get enough shake,


Morning Indi, glad you're stress levels are dropping ! Lol, not good for a grower to be 2 stressed ! , fucking mrs , didn't get my hand shandy after all, she was snoring after 30 sec in bed !. Bollock abit better today, must have strained it . Will let u know when fairy lands, have a great day Indi m8.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 10, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> cheers thats what i want do those corner pieces open more than 28mm ?


no mate, i just measured it and its 20mm. you could get the 1m version and just tie it to the bars or something


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its just im starting to see the same shit on leaves in the flower tent not just the clones, that has got me thinking it must be PM and my airflow hasnt been the greatest another reason i think it, deffo dusnt seem too bad at the min just the odd leaf in the flower tent and gonna spray the fek out of them with the neem repel tomorrow so heres hoping.
> 
> good luck with yours don hope that spray works out, seemed quite bad in the few pics i see.


Its a reet ball ache man, this bicarb n oil mix comes recommended, I tried fertilome and that's a watered down or rather mix of neem oil and stuff to kill bugs, though it did nowt and burnt the leaves. Oxyplus did nowt to stop its spread. I clipped a fuckin carrier bag full of leaves off the tent and a good few branches off the big sativa which I'm gutted about it had just started spurting.

Upping your airflow is a double edge sword you risk pushing the spores all over. Changing the RH is key but with this hit weather I'm having to water then feed then water cos its evaporating before its being drank. 

Once pm's in its a twat to turf out. I've got shot of the mothers and snips. Broke my fuckin heart.

Good luck to you too mate. Hope its not pm


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> i just hate going out to pick up risking getting caught its so frustrating .. so thought it would be a good idea. I would only be getting grams and 5 grams at a time no more as that what i wanna grow for so i dont have to buy off the dealers ............... cheers for the info


if your ok with paying 20-20+ a gram for weed like alot of uk vendors charge on there then yeah it is a good idea saves going to meet people to score, my town theres alot of police about and shitloads off cctv in the center anyway, im not one for scoring on the streets tho makes ya feel like your fifteen again lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its a reet ball ache man, this bicarb n oil mix comes recommended, I tried fertilome and that's a watered down or rather mix of neem oil and stuff to kill bugs, though it did nowt and burnt the leaves. Oxyplus did nowt to stop its spread. I clipped a fuckin carrier bag full of leaves off the tent and a good few branches off the big sativa which I'm gutted about it had just started spurting.
> 
> Upping your airflow is a double edge sword you risk pushing the spores all over. Changing the RH is key but with this hit weather I'm having to water then feed then water cos its evaporating before its being drank.
> 
> ...


cheers don i hope it aint too, just the seeing it spread from the veg area to the flower has got me panicking now.

i did think that about fans, that it would spread it even more but no way i can afford dehumidifier, and also my humidity isnt all that high, its barely 40 on the humidity.

but what can ya do mate but spray the fek out of them with your spray of choice, increase airflow? try get the humidity down is it? what will be will be i suppose.

got some of them chillzone 20mgs on route so shore ill care alot less for a few days when they arrive lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha I'm just about to order myself some, probably a bad idea, we both need to be on the ball to keep on top of this. 

Aye that's basically the crack, RH airflow and temps. They like it warm n wet haha who doesn't. But aye it will be what it'll be. IF that's what's in your gaff, you got any recent pics?

The mix is 2tsp bicarb, 1Tbsp veg oil, top up with water n shake to mix. Drench the girls top to toe, give it a while to settle then spray off the white bicarb residue with the shower head or plain water spray. Chuck a big fan on them to dry out. Repeat in a week. 

The info page I read reckoned that switching your treatments up was more effective than sticking with just one as it'll become resistant ffs. This is the worst borg I've battled. Makes thrips n spidermites look like a walk on the park.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha I'm just about to order myself some, probably a bad idea, we both need to be on the ball to keep on top of this.
> 
> Aye that's basically the crack, RH airflow and temps. They like it warm n wet haha who doesn't. But aye it will be what it'll be. IF that's what's in your gaff, you got any recent pics?
> 
> ...


yeah your right there don should really not be in the chillzone lol at times like these but fek it a mans gotta relax lol and im 5days off the grog now i no its not much but gotta start somewhere, and need to relax at night minus a poxy bottle of vodka.

no recent pics at the min the only camera i got is bloody crap too, carnt get good close ups and if you do they always seems so bright? think its just the camera qaulity was a cheapy a few year ago so hardly top of the range now, i did see your pics in ya thread tho mine dusnt look like that not that proper icing effect just like silvery lines/patches on leafs, i off course hope it isnt pm but i did see the same sort stuff bout a year ago and used neem repel which got rid of it, that neem stuff can help with loads of problems tho i think so dont really isolate it to just PM by it working

all good now after the shit at work the other day don?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2013)

New GTAV gameplay video is out, looks fucking sick!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Sambo, silvery lines is thrips mate, have a butcher's under the leaves, if there's little yellow dots or tiny worms that'll be larvae. Your neem oil stuff should work but the same applies re switching up the treatments. 

Work have been ok though I'm not sending post for a good while and certainly nowt dodgy... The ISP has gone down and my machines stuck in a loop preparing for automatic repair... Fuckin windows update bollocks, they break more than they fix.

5 days off the vods eh, its a start eh fella. What's prompted the change?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 10, 2013)

Think we have a new record! 41 in my tent this morning 
tent door back open and all upstairs doors and windows lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

awww poor girls suffering today........heat


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

mines 35 atm.....


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 10, 2013)

37 in berkshire, gonna put a bottle of ice in the tent... and nurse my sunburn from yesterday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Much ccoler today thank fek.
Morning ladies

Sambo the fairy landed m8 il pot em up soon
So wayya saying I should spray with bicarb and oil? Think be better to veg em for a few to gwt em little. Bigger?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

must be national dick head day today some guy is trying to tell me the proper way to dry/cure without getting the hay/grass smell is to put your buds in the airing cupboard/boiler or cooker stop smoking crack fool


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

sambo thos fings re potted up and lookin cool in their no3 smart pots.......thanks to tha fairy who is very busy this week by tha sounds


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 10, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> must be national dick head day today some guy is trying to tell me the proper way to dry/cure without getting the hay/grass smell is to put your buds in the airing cupboard/boiler or cooker stop smoking crack fool


 Nah you should put them in the oven at 250deg for 2 hours, can cure your buds and cook a chicken at the same time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Having a good one today, got to work, ISP that hosts our site has been attacked, no work for don. Restarted my pc and its been stuck looping doing a winsdows auto repair since half 10. Just backed the machine up n might have to re install. Fun filled afternoon in a hot humid office...

I need a drink.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if your ok with paying 20-20+ a gram for weed like alot of uk vendors charge on there then yeah it is a good idea saves going to meet people to score, my town theres alot of police about and shitloads off cctv in the center anyway, im not one for scoring on the streets tho makes ya feel like your fifteen again lol


i am young though mate (22) and dont drive yet so i dont have any choice untill i move then i can grow my own agan and stock up init


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if your ok with paying 20-20+ a gram for weed like alot of uk vendors charge on there then yeah it is a good idea saves going to meet people to score, my town theres alot of police about and shitloads off cctv in the center anyway, im not one for scoring on the streets tho makes ya feel like your fifteen again lol


the herbalist on sr, got a gramm of cheese for 11 quid, not too bad, and its the real deal, altho postage aint exactly what it seems took a week to arrive on first class?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

Indicat rears racing fairy's !, cheers indi, cant be arsed typing ,just been sampling, v nice as per !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

as promised the pics of me yellows and the physco flowering in veg 


so thers the mellow yellow leaves, i reckon im bowt 2 weeks in from seed, not timing it, il flip wen IM ready ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

ant thoughts on the yellows? ang p\hysco fowering?
last round with th e PE i was on em like 6-7ml pe rlitre, maybe ther hugry fuckers?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ant thoughts on the yellows? ang p\hysco fowering?
> last round with th e PE i was on em like 6-7ml pe rlitre, maybe ther hugry fuckers?


They look hungry & abit dry m8 imho , plant magic calmag + I was adding all my coco grows, lovely & healthy all way through.dont kill the fuckers now, I was looking forward to trying it ! Lol, don't 4get, coco has fuck all in it !


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ant thoughts on the yellows? ang p\hysco fowering?
> last round with th e PE i was on em like 6-7ml pe rlitre, maybe ther hugry fuckers?


bump the feed up on one of them and if it likes it bump them all up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> They look hungry & abit dry m8 imho , plant magic calmag + I was adding all my coco grows, lovely & healthy all way through.dont kill the fuckers now, I was looking forward to trying it ! Lol, don't 4get, coco has fuck all in it !


canna pro so dont need to ph, so u reck just up the nuts to 3ml per then? i noticed last 2 days they have started drinking more water but the physco wernt, and the coco looked kinda waterlogged, but the pots getting lighter now, u cant see but i themiddle of the physco is a nl/skunk and thats green,, the PE is a hungry fucker tho like i said last runw as 6-7ml per litre and stil not burning, so ok il go to daily feeding then, 3ml per litre, fuk that means more walking

u wanted to try? gotta give to recive m8


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

The mrs and I were on holiday, after a few drinks and hours of hard persuasion, she finally agreed to take it up the arse. 
I was over the moon, because there was absolutely no way I could get another 8 pouches of Golden Virginia in our case!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

fuk me been out today walkd bk in house with missis it stunk of weed.....temps still high....had to open door on room......went out brought some of them cented stiks u burn put them round house seems to coverd he smell.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

You are top of my list Ice , 3 weeks or so m8, you should still ph water m8 , pro or not .


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me been out today walkd bk in house with missis it stunk of weed.....temps still high....had to open door on room......went out brought some of them cented stiks u burn put them round house seems to coverd he smell.....


You're pissing in the wind without a carbon scrubber m8.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me been out today walkd bk in house with missis it stunk of weed.....temps still high....had to open door on room......went out brought some of them cented stiks u burn put them round house seems to coverd he smell.....


get some of those ona gel/blocks ive never used them b4 but ive seen loads of good reviews about them might come in handy one day

EDIT: you not have a scrubber no??? get one asap


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> get some of those ona gel/blocks ive never used them b4 but ive seen loads of good reviews about them might come in handy one day
> 
> EDIT: you not have a scrubber no??? get one asap


yeah they are good, but dry up in 3 weeks, a fuckin rip off imo, if it wernt for weed u would be able to get it in poundland

fuckin tenner for a 350g block of smellyness, if u wernt growin weed ud be like pfft aye right


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah they are good, but dry up in 3 weeks, a fuckin rip off imo, if it wernt for weed u would be able to get it in poundland


and the amount of smelly sticks he will be going through will cost a fortune


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> and the amount of smelly sticks he will be going through will cost a fortune


haha good point, my mams got enough of those incense sticks to do a lifetime, so if i ever need em i should be alright, they are quite cheap i think though, and you can get allsorts of other smellies, have a look in asda, one of them electronic ones that puff out something every 15 mins, an they last quite a while aswell


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

i have rino ones.....


bazoomer said:


> You're pissing in the wind without a carbon scrubber m8.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

yer like 50p a pack and coverd smell betta that expensive shit ive got in past.....got 2 of them electric ones from asda last a few days thats it...shit tbh


iiKode said:


> haha good point, my mams got enough of those incense sticks to do a lifetime, so if i ever need em i should be alright, they are quite cheap i think though, and you can get allsorts of other smellies, have a look in asda, one of them electronic ones that puff out something every 15 mins, an they last quite a while aswell


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> haha good point, my mams got enough of those incense sticks to do a lifetime, so if i ever need em i should be alright, they are quite cheap i think though, and you can get allsorts of other smellies, have a look in asda, one of them electronic ones that puff out something every 15 mins, an they last quite a while aswell


i dont live in the mainland like you lot i live on a little island with less than 100,000 we dont have grow shops asda's morrison's and all that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

fuking ona blocks, 20 qwid and last 2 days typo shit,
buy a 20 qwid yanklee candle, weget em of shoplifters, but anwyays get one of those on 24-7 they last a month, and u will smell absolutely fuk all,

i can make my carbon filter better i get activated carbon pads for me foot, 10cmx22 cm wrap them round me filter and whoola double strength, better qulity, since thes epatches are like 11 qwid each! why not innit


so u reckon up the feed then? okey dokey will do seems i have to start feeding daily now ffs so il go over tonight and do the do, should notice by tomoz

PH bah, my left knut


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

funny u shld say that got yank candle 1 upstairs and 1 down....dow think much of them......these cented stiks working good tho .....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> funny u shld say that got yank candle 1 upstairs and 1 down....dow think much of them......these cented stiks working good tho .....


all about which one u get m8, sum dont smell much but others like tropical mango and the vanilla lime or the blackberry and cranberry ones stink like fek!
also i sujjest getting sum aiwicks up the motion ones get the strongest smeller u can find and ther good too, point is they work better and last longer than ona


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

anyways kode....u smashed her bak doors in yet?...lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i have rino ones.....


so you have a rhino filter?

are you sure your fan isnt a higher rating than your scrubber otherwise your fan is just pulling air through b4 the scrubber can do its job


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

yer i got airwiks...they good but......aint cutting it......smell only realy got bad this week 5 weeks flower....is cheese 2.....im shure its this heat lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

have a 4 inch rhino on a 4 inch rvk


redeye jedi88 said:


> so you have a rhino filter?
> 
> are you sure your fan isnt a higher rating than your scrubber otherwise your fan is just pulling air through b4 the scrubber can do its job


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> have a 4 inch rhino on a 4 inch rvk


u need bigger than that m8, 5" minimum really unless u only runing a small light

im just sorting my inlet i liquid naild a 4" redcuer to the air stone and gunna fasten the 4" ducting to it then hook that to a 5" extrator
then i gotta IF these heat continues i reckon il have to look at 10" extractors ffs that aint gunna be cheap


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

thats 1 eachside......i have 2 exhausts......


IC3M4L3 said:


> u need bigger than that m8, 5" minimum really unless u only runing a small light


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

fuk it anyways 4 weeks left.....ill just have to make do cba to fukabout now......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 10, 2013)

Any one got any cuts for swaps or sale


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

ah man temps down to 27 with door open.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

plants looked as dry as a nuns cunt earlyer......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyways kode....u smashed her bak doors in yet?...lol


nahman fuck her, asked her got shot down, wasnt going to kiss her ass for days then find out the same answer, moving on, i tapped a girl from rs mcolls a few months back, will see if shes wanting some more next time i go in.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any one got any cuts for swaps or sale


bbc, but i think u already got that dnt u, an av only got 1 rooted right now the other 3 are for sombdy else

start bidding if u want them haha just kidding


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

Ice, if the water ain't ph right , the plants can't uptake the nutes in it , hence they don't get fed , if I'm not mistaken ?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Ice, if the water ain't ph right , the plants can't uptake the nutes in it , hence they don't get fed , if I'm not mistaken ?


he knows what ph does, and is, he just doesnt give a shit.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

yer and ive had ppl telling me in coco..its shld be 5.8.....and others say 6.3.....i just keep mine on 6


bazoomer said:


> Ice, if the water ain't ph right , the plants can't uptake the nutes in it , hence they don't get fed , if I'm not mistaken ?


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

pHing is fer pros not ices little cfl grow....wat ...u got a 3kw class 3....u gonna b pHin soon m8y its a fukin no brainer..... more weight mate...more lolly


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

ive always liked this chart....View attachment 2731899


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer and ive had ppl telling me in coco..its shld be 5.8.....and others say 6.3.....i just keep mine on 6


5.8 for coco and hydro, then 6.2-6.9 for soil is the best, altho i can push it up to 7.5 without any problems, but biobizz after adding nutes, its usually 6.0-6.5, i dont need to ph anymore unless im using new nutes, or if im using nutes i know changes the ph, like rhiz that makes me ph go upto 10 then i have to drop it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

yer i use biobizz


iiKode said:


> 5.8 for coco and hydro, then 6.2-6.9 for soil is the best, altho i can push it up to 7.5 without any problems, but biobizz after adding nutes, its usually 6.0-6.5, i dont need to ph anymore unless im using new nutes, or if im using nutes i know changes the ph, like rhiz that makes me ph go upto 10 then i have to drop it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

fuk sake OK il try phing for a bit its just a royal chew wen i wanna be in and out ya no, ive nevr ph'd and never had a issue, ill up the nutes to 3ml per and if they go green again all gravy, if not then il ph and add that stuff im getting 

got 2 grows going on now so gunna be fucking hekik

ima lollipop the physco soon, ima just dunk the cuts in hormone and fukit see what happens if they root il have sum physco cuts, 20 qwid each! LOL


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i use biobizz


are you using the soil aswell, if i remember right u are, you should be fine if u only using biobizz, i cant comment on anything else, weather it changes ph or what, so ull have to get a pen and test for urself


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

how maky ladys u got going lad? in room size?......im just thinkin how many i can get in my new build comming up...was 14 by 12 sommert like that......but wanted a section for mother n clones.....id get away with 10 under 2 hps?....


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk sake OK il try phing for a bit its just a royal chew wen i wanna be in and out ya no, ive nevr ph'd and never had a issue, ill up the nutes to 3ml per and if they go green again all gravy, if not then il ph and add that stuff im getting
> 
> got 2 grows going on now so gunna be fucking hekik
> 
> ima lollipop the physco soon, ima just dunk the cuts in hormone and fukit see what happens if they root il have sum physco cuts, 20 qwid each! LOL


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

many.......maky...lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk sake OK il try phing for a bit its just a royal chew wen i wanna be in and out ya no, ive nevr ph'd and never had a issue, ill up the nutes to 3ml per and if they go green again all gravy, if not then il ph and add that stuff im getting
> 
> got 2 grows going on now so gunna be fucking hekik
> 
> ima lollipop the physco soon, ima just dunk the cuts in hormone and fukit see what happens if they root il have sum physco cuts, 20 qwid each! LOL


bigger/more grows= more work = more payoff, ull be dancing when uv got cash all the time mate.

have to work to get the payoff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

PH'ing is for hydro & southern soft water shandy drinkers, err growers i mean.. up north it's hard and fine out the tap with most nutes, canna works a treat with it. 

have those plants always been that yellow ice? how much water they getting? i'd try bunging some mono N in the next feed for one of them and see if any green comes back. i know you n yorkie are like cat n dog but he's right about getting yourself some straight nutes. Mono Nitrogen is a few bar for a litre and will last donkeys


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

yer man...got me a litre of canna nitro otherday was a tenna wernt to bad..i also add canna cal...and some other mg shit...to grow every so often.....with using biobizz n coco


Don Gin and Ton said:


> PH'ing is for hydro & southern soft water shandy drinkers, err growers i mean.. up north it's hard and fine out the tap with most nutes, canna works a treat with it.
> 
> have those plants always been that yellow ice? how much water they getting? i'd try bunging some mono N in the next feed for one of them and see if any green comes back. i know you n yorkie are like cat n dog but he's right about getting yourself some straight nutes. Mono Nitrogen is a few bar for a litre and will last donkeys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

yeh they bene that colour for a bit, never had yellowing b4, i only been feeding every 4 days 2 litres between 10 only coz ther young like dont wnna over do it, now im doing 10 litres bewtween 25, every 2 days, err but again thats coz they wernt drinking it and pots wer too heavy like, 

so now i think imma have to do maybe 10 litres bwteen 25 everyday, obviously this will go up as they get thurstier,

my tap ph is 7.0 i think,il have to check, so i guess its right they are hungry,

and i neevr had a problem with yorkie until he started accusing me off bullshit, and getting lairy on here, he been to my yard he can come round get mouthy to my face if not, the stfu simple, :O


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

i just stick to my magnecal and biogrow for veg, changing it up this round gonna go canna terra flores for flower, see what happens biobloom was alright last round but gonna try an perfect it to my linking nutes wise, it aint realy hard to keep the veggers healthy biogrow and calmag, and they do fine, and if i see a problem arising ill use straight water, or up the nutes depending if its toxicity or deficiency.

and if i cant decide, i dont leave google till i find out


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they bene that colour for a bit, never had yellowing b4, i only been feeding every 4 days 2 litres between 10 only coz ther young like dont wnna over do it, now im doing 10 litres bewtween 25, every 2 days, err but again thats coz they wernt drinking it and pots wer too heavy like,
> 
> so now i think imma have to do maybe 10 litres bwteen 25 everyday, obviously this will go up as they get thurstier,
> 
> ...


he will spray you in the eyes with something hes cooked up in his lab, then you'l run him over in ur wheelchair, mwahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they bene that colour for a bit, never had yellowing b4, i only been feeding every 4 days 2 litres between 10 only coz ther young like dont wnna over do it, now im doing 10 litres bewtween 25, every 2 days, err but again thats coz they wernt drinking it and pots wer too heavy like,
> 
> so now i think imma have to do maybe 10 litres bwteen 25 everyday, obviously this will go up as they get thurstier,
> 
> ...


hahah thought it'd be yorkies blame lol. so we can rule out overwatering then, them bitches need a good feed. the straight nutes are dead handy for deficiencies


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> pHing is fer pros not ices little cfl grow....wat ...u got a 3kw class 3....u gonna b pHin soon m8y its a fukin no brainer..... more weight mate...more lolly


i noticed the difference ph can make. mine was way off at the start of this grow and they took ages to veg. im not re-using my pebbles this time now because i think that was what caused the ph to drop


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

they need some good N and Mg, then I would be more careful with watering them (it looks like only 50% of the pot has water applied to it). The whole pot should be wet, let the substrate create water channels for the roots to grow and feed from, don't just water around the stem of the plant. Once I had hit them with some N (I would recommend something like Bio Novas nitrogen, only a 10er for a bottle, its 27-0-0 + Mg. or canna will do something just as cheap) I would then add some veg nutes and continue from there. good like IC£ ya spud!




IC3M4L3 said:


> as promised the pics of me yellows and the physco flowering in veg
> View attachment 2731763View attachment 2731764View attachment 2731765View attachment 2731766View attachment 2731767View attachment 2731768View attachment 2731769
> 
> so thers the mellow yellow leaves, i reckon im bowt 2 weeks in from seed, not timing it, il flip wen IM ready ha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> bbc, but i think u already got that dnt u, an av only got 1 rooted right now the other 3 are for sombdy else
> 
> start bidding if u want them haha just kidding


Ha ha. Yeah mate got bbc but wanna run some thing new, done bbc twice now


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

just a few pics.....they didnt look happy at all today....had door open got temps down from 35 a bit.....soz bout lights......


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

alot on ph's today ive learned a fair bit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

yer man these guys kno there shit......just buy listerning to them taking in there info....made my grow not so bad......a good ph pen prob cost between 25 to 40 sqid but well worth it.....and fukkkkkkkkkkkk me we live in uk we not ment to have this fuking weather........


samtheman08 said:


> alot on ph's today ive learned a fair bit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

guys pic with light on yer shld i lower my lights a bit?


imcjayt said:


> just a few pics.....they didnt look happy at all today....had door open got temps down from 35 a bit.....View attachment 2731966View attachment 2731967View attachment 2731968View attachment 2731969soz bout lights......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

We've had a much cooler day today max was like 20 ish. My tent is up cos the dehumidifier is on when lights out. Probably be pushing 30 ish


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha. Yeah mate got bbc but wanna run some thing new, done bbc twice now


you got any smoke reports for it, i havnt tasted bbc yet, i dont think, just the real cheese, and a few other crosses etc.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

ice u doing loft grow yer?...how u extracting out the house?...chimdny?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man these guys kno there shit......just buy listerning to them taking in there info....made my grow not so bad......a good ph pen prob cost between 25 to 40 sqid but well worth it.....and fukkkkkkkkkkkk me we live in uk we not ment to have this fuking weather........


i got a cheap shit one for a tenner on ebay, just used it to see general ph, iv got ph7 aswell so i can calibrate it, but it collects dust now till i start flowering, gonna use canna terra flores


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

dunno what nuts to try on nxt grow....tbh this biobizz aint been to bad....think next year im cutting the june july n aug out...ill have me 2 rooms goin by then....dang sez its gonna be hot again wkend.......


iiKode said:


> i got a cheap shit one for a tenner on ebay, just used it to see general ph, iv got ph7 aswell so i can calibrate it, but it collects dust now till i start flowering, gonna use canna terra flores


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

so i thought it would come tommorrow but my MICROSCOPE has arrived  im so happy as i never looked at trichs before so this is my new toy atm lol View attachment 2732010View attachment 2732011 some pics and some weed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

rite im fuking off a bit kids going to bed missis been teasing me all fukin day in her tight shorts...they need ripping off n she getting muffed n stuffed....laterz lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you got any smoke reports for it, i havnt tasted bbc yet, i dont think, just the real cheese, and a few other crosses etc.


Yeah from all the cheese crosses its prob my fav, good all rounder.
got a nice cheesey smell to it. doesn't quite taste as nice as it smells tho, still nice smooth smoke. High kinda hits you hard at first but then it lays off a bit and leaves you nice and relaxed. Good yeilder aswel.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> PH'ing is for hydro & southern soft water shandy drinkers, err growers i mean.. up north it's hard and fine out the tap with most nutes, canna works a treat with it.


I think you would have to go as far south as possible to find that soft water (coastal areas), only ever seen hard water in London

Canna works well without any need to measure or adjust PH,
water starts at around 7.2-7.4 when brought up to an EC of 1.0 the PH will drop to 6.8-6.6
EC of 2.0 the PH will drop to around 6.2 anywhere around 5.8 -7 works well in NFT and DWC
i used canna for about 10 years , but switched to vitalink max about 5 years ago i find it keeps them greener and is a bit cheaper to buy
all these foods have virtually all elements supplied in chealted form and hard water and soft water versions, adjusting PH should be unnecessary


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> PH'ing is for hydro & southern soft water shandy drinkers, err growers i mean.. up north it's hard and fine out the tap with most nutes, canna works a treat with it.
> 
> have those plants always been that yellow ice? how much water they getting? i'd try bunging some mono N in the next feed for one of them and see if any green comes back. i know you n yorkie are like cat n dog but he's right about getting yourself some straight nutes. Mono Nitrogen is a few bar for a litre and will last donkeys


4 liters of white ace a day or is that too much ? lol thats what i was drinking everyday 3 years back bad times ....................


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> I think you would have to go as far south as possible to find that soft water (coastal areas), only ever seen hard water in London
> 
> Canna works well without any need to measure or adjust PH,
> water starts at around 7.2-7.4 when brought up to an EC of 1.0 the PH will drop to 6.8-6.6
> ...


im propper costal and asked my mate does he p.h and he doesnt he said the waters good round here but i dont get that as they still need the right ph !!!


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

I fuked them off...cunts...decided not to appear for the hearing, got an email from tha solicitor this morn...al good case dismissed...new legal precedent set..ummm must .send tha lawer an o..smoking blunts in tha garden, took tha kids to tha park, got some clones (omg thank you) and pHed my water and fed it to tha plants, well the soil....all of it mind not jus the bit round the stick.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 10, 2013)

Alreet ya bunch of wide eyed tree frogs his it going? Fuck me am I goin through some stress at the min all down to feckin women I tell ya they drive a man crazy aaarrrrgggghhhhhhh Lol putting me off me grow n shit not good. Anyway ice I noticed your yellow ones I've said it before and I think Baz said aswell plant magic magne cal give it a try it might work sorted mine out and they looked exactly like yours do


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> im propper costal and asked my mate does he p.h and he doesnt he said the waters good round here but i dont get that as they still need the right ph !!!


Never grown in softwater myself, i think i would start off adjusting ph, a little bit then relax it over time
if you have a starting ph of 8.4 with softwater full strength food will only lower it to 7.4 or so it would be better being acidic 7 or below 
but still a good chealted food should still be able to supply elements at this ph range


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah thought it'd be yorkies blame lol. so we can rule out overwatering then, them bitches need a good feed. the straight nutes are dead handy for deficiencies


course it is, he made baseless accusations, i just retailiated, until then i never knew ther was a problem? anyways fuk him he's prooved himself to know fuk all and all his shit faild, m past it,, 



DST said:


> they need some good N and Mg, then I would be more careful with watering them (it looks like only 50% of the pot has water applied to it). The whole pot should be wet, let the substrate create water channels for the roots to grow and feed from, don't just water around the stem of the plant. Once I had hit them with some N (I would recommend something like Bio Novas nitrogen, only a 10er for a bottle, its 27-0-0 + Mg. or canna will do something just as cheap) I would then add some veg nutes and continue from there. good like IC£ ya spud!


 really? i always done the make the plants roots look for ther feed theory therby makingthe plant work,therby making it stronger?

okey dokey then




imcjayt said:


> ice u doing loft grow yer?...how u extracting out the house?...chimdny?


 no mate im in a celler and the othe rop is in a room, got 3 livers today, 1 was snaped in half unfortunately, but first time so its coo, so got 2 livers and gunna add 2/3 bbc to the mix and no would never extractouta a chimeny instant giveaway they dont just look for hot surfaces they look for hot outlets,
if your unsure watch the how not to get caught vid on youtube very impormative

so don u got any of these nutes for me m8? bit skint atm starting up 2nd op and then utes for both then thers lekki ffs, broke isent the word


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Never grown in softwater myself, i think i would start off adjusting ph, a little bit then relax it over time
> if you have a starting ph of 8.4 with softwater full strength food will only lower it to 7.4 or so it would be better being acidic 7 or below
> but still a good chealted food should still be able to supply elements at this ph range


how do chelated elements differ in their ability to deliver in adverse pH?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Never grown in softwater myself, i think i would start off adjusting ph, a little bit then relax it over time
> if you have a starting ph of 8.4 with softwater full strength food will only lower it to 7.4 or so it would be better being acidic 7 or below
> but still a good chealted food should still be able to supply elements at this ph range


il pass the knowledge on thank you . i am not intrested in the hyrdo growing i prefer soil the water near electrics trips me out dude lol peace


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright lads, my m8 just checked on my stuff cos in away and he tells me it's sittin at 25.9, that's with the 3 600ws and the extraction ain't on up full. Warm enough here too, just not as warm as it is over with yous, yous can keep ur fuckin sun over there along with ur high temps lol

ic3 I dunno what the fuck u done to them psycho, there def in flower m8 lol. About the psycho not drinkin as much, I found that on this grow and the last that when there put into flower for a week or two they don't drink as much. U def sure ur lights arnt fuckin up and goin off?? I never phd cos my waters pretty good, and the ionic nutes don't change it much but I bought a ph pen a couple weeks ago just to see, more fuckin bother than its worth I reckon, find myself spending ages tryin to get my two big tanks to 5.8, add a bit of down, then it's too much...them have to add some up, be fuckin about with them for ages to get it right but I never had problems before so I reckon it's a waste of time lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2013)

the roots have a negative charge, many of the trace elements have a positive charge so have problems being directly absorbed by the roots
the trace elements are bonded to another chealting element which results in a negative or neutral charge overall this matches the roots negative charge 

the relationship with ph is not so direct, it is more a case that the element used for chealting is something that can be absorbed by the plants across a wide range of ph, 
so whatever element is bonded to the chealting element will still be absorbed by the plant like a piggy back ride at a wide range of ph values, 
the plant is able to absorb the trace element and discard the chealting carrier element


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Alright lads, my m8 just checked on my stuff cos in away and he tells me it's sittin at 25.9, that's with the 3 600ws and the extraction ain't on up full. Warm enough here too, just not as warm as it is over with yous, yous can keep ur fuckin sun over there along with ur high temps lol
> 
> ic3 I dunno what the fuck u done to them psycho, there def in flower m8 lol. About the psycho not drinkin as much, I found that on this grow and the last that when there put into flower for a week or two they don't drink as much. U def sure ur lights arnt fuckin up and goin off?? I never phd cos my waters pretty good, and the ionic nutes don't change it much but I bought a ph pen a couple weeks ago just to see, more fuckin bother than its worth I reckon, find myself spending ages tryin to get my two big tanks to 5.8, add a bit of down, then it's too much...them have to add some up, be fuckin about with them for ages to get it right but I never had problems before so I reckon it's a waste of time lol



il check the timers out wen i go bak ima have to just make sure, dunno how unless i sit ther for 24 hrs, il just check maybe ones out of whack, but yeh thats fucked up if ther not,, autoflower physcosis AYE! lmao

il go later and check i was ther at 2pm and the lights was off so if ther still off after i go at 8 then i got a prob and il have to put em bak in veg, but im pretty damn sure ther ok but other than that u reckon ther looking reet MG?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il check the timers out wen i go bak ima have to just make sure, dunno how unless i sit ther for 24 hrs, il just check maybe ones out of whack, but yeh thats fucked up if ther not,, autoflower physcosis AYE! lmao
> 
> il go later and check i was ther at 2pm and the lights was off so if ther still off after i go at 8 then i got a prob and il have to put em bak in veg, but im pretty damn sure ther ok but other than that u reckon ther looking reet MG?


you could turn the dial round slowly to see if it goes off when it shouldnt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 10, 2013)

Right seen as were on the topic of growing for once Lol does anyone use topmax bloomer? I heard its better that boost???


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> the roots have a negative charge, many of the trace elements have a positive charge so have problems being directly absorbed by the roots
> the trace elements are bonded to another chealting element which results in a negative or neutral charge overall this matches the roots negative charge
> 
> the relationship with ph is not so direct, it is more a case that the element used for chealting is something that can be absorbed by the plants across a wide range of ph,
> ...


Ummmmm transfer of ions across a plasmamembrane is either osmotic or active transfer, not to do with electrostatic charge of ions relative to the root tip....?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il check the timers out wen i go bak ima have to just make sure, dunno how unless i sit ther for 24 hrs, il just check maybe ones out of whack, but yeh thats fucked up if ther not,, autoflower physcosis AYE! lmao
> 
> il go later and check i was ther at 2pm and the lights was off so if ther still off after i go at 8 then i got a prob and il have to put em bak in veg, but im pretty damn sure ther ok but other than that u reckon ther looking reet MG?


Ther must be something up m8, are they at the side of the room and not under the lights or are they in the middle of the rest? Ther def psychosis and not autos lol, when u said they wer flowering I thot they wer throwin out a few pistols showing ther sex like a mature plant but urs are more in flower that mine the last time I seem them, urs look about two weeks into flower. Maybe something fucked up before now and there taking ages to go back to veg, just guessing here m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> Ummmmm transfer of ions across a plasmamembrane is either osmotic or active transfer, not to do with electrostatic charge of ions relative to the root tip....?


Aye exactly what you said indi lol.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2013)

do your own thing ice , learn from your mistakes , i did, took me fucking years to get nice bud, i still fuck up ,the joys of growing

View attachment 2732034View attachment 2732035View attachment 2732037View attachment 2732038View attachment 2732042View attachment 2732048


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ther must be something up m8, are they at the side of the room and not under the lights or are they in the middle of the rest? Ther def psychosis and not autos lol, when u said they wer flowering I thot they wer throwin out a few pistols showing ther sex like a mature plant but urs are more in flower that mine the last time I seem them, urs look about two weeks into flower. Maybe something fucked up before now and there taking ages to go back to veg, just guessing here m8


 lol they wer away but we rnot driniking much then they just took of (rhiz) so in the end i hought fukit, and put em in the middle again, im going now to check on timers as like i say wer of at 2 so chould be bak on now,



bazoomer said:


> do your own thing ice , learn from your mistakes , i did, took me fucking years to get nice bud, i still fuck up ,the joys of growing
> 
> View attachment 2732034View attachment 2732035View attachment 2732037View attachment 2732038View attachment 2732042View attachment 2732048


 speak for yasen, i make no mistakes, just these dogy paddies with cuts! LMAO


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

@ iceman ....u not too keen on soil from wat I read, did u hav a bad experience an now prefer coco?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ iceman ....u not too keen on soil from wat I read, did u hav a bad experience an now prefer coco?


no started with rockwool, dint like it to unforgiving then went to coco done all in that, got 3 clones of yman in soil, 2 fucking died and gave the last away, they wer huge but i couldnt get me head roud it,, keep it simple in my book, stik to what u know

off to the OP i go hey ho hey ho

bbs guys


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> Ummmmm transfer of ions across a plasmamembrane is either osmotic or active transfer, not to do with electrostatic charge of ions relative to the root tip....?


i dunno mate i have never gone into it that deeply, sounds interesting though


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

Clones, looking alright for my first ever round, bit burned, but going easy now, got some good rootgrowth going on them aswell, too bad they aint for me.




All repotted now, everything looking good, the bigger one is realy droopy, should have watered last night, good thing i came home today can't believe i forgot about watering schedule, well at least they are all on the same schedule now.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2013)

They look nice n healthy


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> They look nice n healthy


yep, all but 1, it was about to keel over, so gave it a nice drink, ill get photos of thatun up tomorrow when it looks healthy again.
ohh and all females, they were fems so not realy a surprise there.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 10, 2013)

congrats on your first round done well there how did you start them off?


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

like the new avvy kode u an admirer of tha cocksucker...ha ha, how u doin m8?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right seen as were on the topic of growing for once Lol does anyone use topmax bloomer? I heard its better that boost???


used it last round, its alright, but alot of people say its not as strong in boosting them, and tbh i never noticed any overnight growth using it either. suppose does anyone know if boosts work lmao.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> like the new avvy kode u an admirer of tha cocksucker...ha ha, how u doin m8?


alright mate, nah just think its a funny as fuck pic of that baby faced cunt.

been busyt for an hour with the ladies, have spent time with them since last week, had to do the usual, awkward watering sat checking for bugs etc, since these temps have been mad, might attrackt bugs, but i got me closet doors shut after gettin a spigpot, so got all my ducting back up and going again.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 10, 2013)

fuck the hot weather


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Another great addition to the thread by the looks


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> alright mate, nah just think its a funny as fuck pic of that baby faced cunt.
> 
> been busyt for an hour with the ladies, have spent time with them since last week, had to do the usual, awkward watering sat checking for bugs etc, since these temps have been mad, might attrackt bugs, but i got me closet doors shut after gettin a spigpot, so got all my ducting back up and going again.


yeh man its a goodun of tha cunt Cameron fukin David Brent in it wiv the hand over tha week chin, heard u got low nite temps up in the arctic, ime runnin me AC thru tha nite to get the terpines, talk about dialanenvironment.com


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

lol n00bs
anyways
just got bak from the OP, gave em all a nice water till runoff with ph 5.8 and 3ml per litre base
now the situtaion we was discussing LOL

seems (now dont take the piss) one timer was on 18-6 as it should and the other was on 6-18 FFS

NEEDLESS to say both wer reset and set again correctly tested 3x to make sure, with a mad final dash round the room so they both clik on at same time,

SOLVED! so the physcho gunna go bak into veg for 203 weeks and the rest will carry on, hopefully the yellow shit will be gone tomoz, i think ima have to stik the res on the bottom ov these wilmas to catch up the runoff, coz water flowing round your celler floor isent recomneded, again needless to say thers no lektrix on the floor but all the same....

its mg's fault the CUNT!

and a hr to feed ffs,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeh man its a goodun of tha cunt Cameron fukin David Brent in it wiv the hand over tha week chin, heard u got low nite temps up in the arctic, ime runnin me AC thru tha nite to get the terpines, talk about dialanenvironment.com


did have some good temps, i was up the other day highest temps were 27 till yesterday when i checked highest were 32, but im confident during the night my temps are good its just the last 6 hours when the sun comes up from 6am-12pm when its daylight an the temps go mad, got my extractor sorted now, so should be good


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

oh yeah ive had sum timer fun, wnted 15 mins of UVB and got 11 hours 45 mins interesting burns ive not seen b4, ive had cfls coming on for 15 mins rha dark period...jus enuf to fuk things and stress the rent over........not now....I know which way to flick those plastic timer bits for on an off so hopefully im ok, hopefully


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol n00bs
> anyways
> just got bak from the OP, gave em all a nice water till runoff with ph 5.8 and 3ml per litre base
> now the situtaion we was discussing LOL
> ...


Lmao, u sound like the fuckin n00b, timers on wrong setting...pfffttt!

Well at least it should be sorted now, 203 week veg for the psychosis IMO is a little too long lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah ive had sum timer fun, wnted 15 mins of UVB and got 11 hours 45 mins interesting burns ive not seen b4, ive had cfls coming on for 15 mins rha dark period...jus enuf to fuk things and stress the rent over........not now....I know which way to flick those plastic timer bits for on an off so hopefully im ok, hopefully


Dont tell me you use them segmental timers for ur lights indi? To fuck with that, anyone I ever had fucked up with the power of the lights and the timers would never go off. The digital ones are the best, never had one fuck up yet. I still use the segmental ones for fans and shit tho, there ok for that but not the lights


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, u sound like the fuckin n00b, timers on wrong setting...pfffttt!
> 
> Well at least it should be sorted now, 203 week veg for the psychosis IMO is a little too long lol


 umm,lol,, well theyl be going bak in veg now, fucking wondered why the sedlings had kinda slwo growth ffs,, guna get these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-LCD-7-Day-Electronic-Plug-in-Timer-Switch-24hr-/400062828462?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d259a4fae

seems the best option maybe? all this get up and go sent me on one, lol plus i dont like loytering at the house obviously so fuksake!

theyle just go bak in veg now innit?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont tell me you use them segmental timers for ur lights indi? To fuck with that, anyone I ever had fucked up with the power of the lights and the timers would never go off. The digital ones are the best, never had one fuck up yet. I still use the segmental ones for fans and shit tho, there ok for that but not the lights


exactly what happened to me. digis are the best, can save flower times, and veg times 1 flick of a button and i can flower haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

well i need 2 so 11 qwid for 2 seems reasnable, neevr used em b4 only mechancile ones, 
the coppers handed em out on my estate a yr or 2 bak so we use them,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i need 2 so 11 qwid for 2 seems reasnable, neevr used em b4 only mechancile ones,
> the coppers handed em out on my estate a yr or 2 bak so we use them,


Aye something like them ones U posted m8, mine wer outta b&q, 2 for 10 or 15 quid it was, cany mind. Dunno what way the psychosis will go, why don't u move them to urs and flower them u twat. They could take a while to go back in veg I'm not sure, someone else on here will know....don maybe??

oh and once again...ur a twat, 6/18,,18/6 lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

im using bioblizz grow.bloom and topmax.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Right seen as were on the topic of growing for once Lol does anyone use topmax bloomer? I heard its better that boost???


----------



## indikat (Jul 10, 2013)

interestin MG I always use plug and grow and a contactor 2 x plug an never had any probs that wernt my own stoned pissed fuk ups, but now I want tha digi....any recs MG?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> interestin MG I always use plug and grow and a contactor 2 x plug an never had any probs that wernt my own stoned pissed fuk ups, but now I want tha digi....any recs MG?


I use a contactor know too but didn't when I use tthem shitty timers, maybe that's why they fucked up. Couldn't really recommend any indi, never looked too much into them, the forst ones I bought wer from b&q so always just used them cos they worked


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine look like this

you can hear the other ones clicking away too, can be quite annoying


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 10, 2013)

The plug and grow ones are good mg, I've had a few of the shitty quid jobbies from asda and the pound shop and there gash. most of them didn't even work. Plug and grow are good big heavy duty things. All said tho I have never tried a digi one, but f it works it works lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> The plug and grow ones are good mg, I've had a few of the shitty quid jobbies from asda and the pound shop and there gash. most of them didn't even work. Plug and grow are good big heavy duty things. All said tho I have never tried a digi one, but f it works it works lol


When indi said plug and grow I never knew what they wer, but now u say heavy duty I know the ones ur on about. Aye they seem good too, never had one of them, anyone I had was a few quid but hardly worked.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm off, early start in the morning..see ye's


----------



## deviney (Jul 10, 2013)

i remember i used to try run a 1000w HPS on a asda timer when i was 17... could never understand why they kept breaking haha i just assumed it was because they was smart priced haha i use plug and grow with a 600w now

EDIT: has anyone tried the Anubis Autoflowering seeds yet? iv just ordered a few for my next grow but carnt find any reviews  

(i bought them because the picture looked good hahaha)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye something like them ones U posted m8, mine wer outta b&q, 2 for 10 or 15 quid it was, cany mind. Dunno what way the psychosis will go, why don't u move them to urs and flower them u twat. They could take a while to go back in veg I'm not sure, someone else on here will know....don maybe??
> 
> oh and once again...ur a twat, 6/18,,18/6 lmao


im really thinking about it, but they be flipped early ther just a foot tall, and i wanted to strip the bottoms off,

but im expecting another 3 weeks veg on the other 21 plants anyways

@deviny fuk the autos mate no faster and less yeild with more lekki,, again fuk the autos


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

i just hate the idea that they trick noobs so easy, there are some good ones, but alotof shyt aswell


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 10, 2013)

anyone done cheese bomb yet? mite do some strait 12 on them was going to do barneys farm blue cheese again....these cheese bomb 6 to 8 week flower says good yeild and plants med to small....from attitude...


----------



## UKHG (Jul 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone done cheese bomb yet? mite do some strait 12 on them was going to do barneys farm blue cheese again....these cheese bomb 6 to 8 week flower says good yeild and plants med to small....from attitude...


only thing i would like to bomb is them pesky japs!

and iikode you are like soooo fucking gay!

here is some good viewing for you lot to watch
[video=youtube;PE45groHd6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE45groHd6Q[/video]


----------



## moggggys (Jul 10, 2013)

timers ? contactors you fuckers contactors ,,,,,,,,,,jezzzzzzzz


shit film ? worst shit ive seen for a long long time , worth every second , wait till you see the effects !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsW0nigoZ1k<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsW0nigoZ1k" target="_blank">[video=youtube;hsW0nigoZ1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsW0nigoZ1k[/video]


----------



## UKHG (Jul 10, 2013)

mogs u mong, at least mine had some class..


----------



## moggggys (Jul 10, 2013)

mines just pure shit start to finish


----------



## iiKode (Jul 10, 2013)

UKHG said:


> only thing i would like to bomb is them pesky japs!
> 
> and iikode you are like soooo fucking gay!
> 
> ...


haha ya dopey bellend

least this dippy cunt can spell properly.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah ive had sum timer fun, wnted 15 mins of UVB and got 11 hours 45 mins interesting burns ive not seen b4, ive had cfls coming on for 15 mins rha dark period...jus enuf to fuk things and stress the rent over........not now....I know which way to flick those plastic timer bits for on an off so hopefully im ok, hopefully


how long are you supposed to run the uvb bulbs then? i thought they stay on as long as the hps is on


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Dont tell me you use them segmental timers for ur lights indi? To fuck with that, anyone I ever had fucked up with the power of the lights and the timers would never go off. The digital ones are the best, never had one fuck up yet. I still use the segmental ones for fans and shit tho, there ok for that but not the lights





iiKode said:


> exactly what happened to me. digis are the best, can save flower times, and veg times 1 flick of a button and i can flower haha


any of you got a link for a tidy heavy duty digital timer? ive had trouble with mine being out by a few hours and now and again it dont come on


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

I use Legrand timers, the only ones that I would recommend if you are running 600 watts. They are the segmental ones, but they are solid and I have been using mine for years without any issues. Use one timer per lighter (also enables you to run the lights at slightly less than 100%. I run my two lights at around 11 hours each covering the 12 hour spectrum. When I ran three lights I also reduced this further, so had about 10-11 hours on each light covering the 12 hour spectrum.
http://www.legrand.co.uk/home


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> how long are you supposed to run the uvb bulbs then? i thought they stay on as long as the hps is on


yeah mrT if u use reptile lights, but I have a medical uvb lamp used for vit d deficiency and u as a person are sposed to stand in front for 45 secs (this must b medically supervised...fffs) so I rekon its fukin strong, I now have it on for 5 mins 6 times daily and have no mold issue an it sposed to make tha ganj stronger...dunno but it make the trichs longer and keeps the room clean. The clones must love the new climate controlled grow room as they are sitting higher than yesterday, looks like theve taken, exodus cheese , psychosis and livers/blues, shame you cant get hold of them very easily as they are UK clone only an I cant quite believe I have been gifted these living legends, my goal is to make a 3 flavour clone only 70 micron bubble potentially the strongest hash in tha world...


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

Breeders Boutique Dippy Ellsy has all 3 UK clone only's init or should I say "innit"


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

they all ok then indi no breakages or nowt mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

morning sambo lad, can you have a butchers at symbiosis on SR and see if his grit is worth bothering with? cheers.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning sambo lad, can you have a butchers at symbiosis on SR and see if his grit is worth bothering with? cheers.


symbosis grit don was some of the best id ever had, i got a sample came as one single .5g rock and its was like i say the best ive had, this was about a year ago but his rating is still top, highly recommend if hes still selling the qaulity i got mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice one ta, I was just wondering cos his shit looks the part and its well cheap he must be moving bulk to do it that cheap.

Had some cracking flake last night. Really fat flakes like fingernail size.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one ta, I was just wondering cos his shit looks the part and its well cheap he must be moving bulk to do it that cheap.
> 
> Had some cracking flake last night. Really fat flakes like fingernail size.


u lucky git, i aint seen proper flake in near tens years now, would get it quite regulary back then in london and developed a serious habit lol fuck thats some proper sniff.

deffo give that symbosis a go mate like i say some of the best ive ever had if not the best, but was a year ago don, his ratings aint dropped so id say hes still got the good shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Breeders Boutique Dippy Ellsy has all 3 UK clone only's init or should I say "innit"


just question not a challenge lol to get all three of them in there would you not have had to use pollen from a different strain?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sambo, silvery lines is thrips mate, have a butcher's under the leaves, if there's little yellow dots or tiny worms that'll be larvae. Your neem oil stuff should work but the same applies re switching up the treatments.
> 
> Work have been ok though I'm not sending post for a good while and certainly nowt dodgy... The ISP has gone down and my machines stuck in a loop preparing for automatic repair... Fuckin windows update bollocks, they break more than they fix.
> 
> 5 days off the vods eh, its a start eh fella. What's prompted the change?


sorry i didnt reply yday, comp fucked up literally as i was writing the reply it went mad, wouldnt turn off even when i held the power but down so i took the battery out and then it was just on the first loading page for hours n hours?

thought it was a gonna but left it trying to load up all night and is workin this morning?

what prompted the change? 

loads of things don, sick of acting a twat not just online but at home too, im not a violent drunk but im just so argumentative both online and at home and that aint me, i really am a very chilled, respectfull bloke but on the grog im a totally nobhead, also the health i aint stupid i no drinking spirits every night is gonna kill you and fast and i got two kids, not to mention the weight gain, plus i was visiting me mum the other day for four nights and the look of hurt and disgust at me being pissed each night got to me abit especially as me oldman was a alcoholic.

yeah 5days well 6 now isnt much, but its the longest i been without a drink for prob two years now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

Well good on you man, not like you never going to drink again, I reckon a good period off it and then a little now n then is key. I've never been one for moderation myself, but getting on makes you look at shit different. 

Aye the flake was naughty like. Took my head off for hours. And I feel absolutely fine today, no blocked nose or owt. Now that's proper proper haha. 

and the dippy has another strain in it to bring it all together. Fuck load easier than reversing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

nah man, it was all done with magic, lol....



newuserlol said:


> just question not a challenge lol to get all three of them in there would you not have had to use pollen from a different strain?


aye, as Donny said, the D-purple was used!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

@Sam, I found the spirits easy to ditch , as long as I have nice green to take its place.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning ppl, got meeting at C.A.B today so hopefully find out what the fuck is going on with sueing the landlord lol

@Indi did you get my PM last night?


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

at Sambo....yeah all cool man...they are beauties, whar are the little mesh cloths the rooters were in?....anyways they are up an runnin and sitting in perfect grow conditions, turned the mh to 400 for a few days ta make sure then bam 600 , and yeah sae I will post you some details snail mail next week sumtime, thanks


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning Indi, emailed u last night m8, hope you're having a good day, I am in garden enjoying you're hard work !


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> at Sambo....yeah all cool man...they are beauties, whar are the little mesh cloths the rooters were in?....anyways they are up an runnin and sitting in perfect grow conditions, turned the mh to 400 for a few days ta make sure then bam 600 , and yeah sae I will post you some details snail mail next week sumtime, thanks


mesh cloths? they may have broken up when im squeezing them into the bottles, thats if he are thinking of the same things?

glad they all ok tho mate, you will enjoy them strains seriously stinky shit and easy to grow minus the livers well for me anyway lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

wat are they like feeding wise...lightish?


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning Indi, emailed u last night m8, hope you're having a good day, I am in garden enjoying you're hard work !


morning Baz fishing with paratroopers sounds a bit mad have a good one wen u off....fukin love wales beautiful scenery bet tha fishins good?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat are they like feeding wise...lightish?


no the exo and pyscho are very hungry plants indi they take lots of nutes and no probs, the livers is much lighter tho, i tried feeding all three same nutes when i first got them and burnt the livers with the same feed as the psycho n exo.


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

good to know that, I have some very good soil I made but fuk its hot just tryin it out and I am watering only first week of stretch cos they cant take anymore N but they look healthy not choked, I repot from 3 to 7 smart pots 2 weeks b4 flip and add varying amounts of soil depending how hungry it is but this is the first batch that's doing water only so far, wen they used up the N from tha blood and fish meal itll be phos from bone and bat shit....smoking ww today


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

afternoon shitstains!

sambo--fairy landed m8
ind-also the same!

nice 1 ladies, fuking bit of a big envelope tho sambo,,

and sambo your lappy def got issues lmao, run a check on ya hard disk now its runing m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon shitstains!
> 
> sambo--fairy landed m8
> ind-also the same!
> ...


its working this morning??? fuck nos mate, have u had post yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

how do i run a check on hardisk ice?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how do i run a check on hardisk ice?


thers the simple way of go to my computer and right clik on your c drive then tools then clik the check drive for errors, but its not difnitive, lemmi know how it comes bak n il point u to sum software

n yeh postie been nice 1,, fucking big enough envelope like,,lol

just checked me babies in the mh and already getting new growth, will start starter nutes tomoz

stil cant belive i had timers on 18-6 and 6-18 no wornder the physco started flowering lmao

id bring em over to the small op but i want em to be bigger before flower, ther only bowt 10 inches tall

how long will it take to get em bak veggin now i sorted timers out?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers the simple way of go to my computer and right clik on your c drive then tools then clik the check drive for errors, but its not difnitive, lemmi know how it comes bak n il point u to sum software


did you get them vals today? some got to wales today thought urs would have arrived too?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did you get them vals today? some got to wales today thought urs would have arrived too?


fuk me charlie and u say I dont read shit,, yes they landed said twice and thanked u! TARD! lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning Baz fishing with paratroopers sounds a bit mad have a good one wen u off....fukin love wales beautiful scenery bet tha fishins good?


The paras are my brothers crowd m8,im tagging along ,hope to get a few of em wrecked b4 it turns into ''lets drink each others piss and see who can nail his ball bag to the deck '' ! kind a trip .were going for mackerel ,so should have a few on the barbi next week .


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me charlie and u say I dont read shit,, yes they landed said twice and thanked u! TARD! lmao


sorry ice i have already taken 7 lol feeling a tad smashed llol i chucked you 6 in there i think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry ice i have already taken 7 lol feeling a tad smashed llol i chucked you 6 in there i think.


hahah,, havent unraped em yet, just put em away, il check in a bit,sweet tho


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @Sam, I found the spirits easy to ditch , as long as I have nice green to take its place.


green is the answer to everything ! i couldnt imagine drinking like i used too lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> green is the answer to everything ! i couldnt imagine drinking like i used too lol


yes, i can go without most things as long as i have weed .


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

....and munchies.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

...and tea, love tea !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

mines food, cant be arsed with weed atm, dont drink anyways and dont do hard drigs, so nrly t-total just wanna quit smoking BUT my weights dropping of me and dont really wana balloon ou wen i qwit fuk ending up lke sambo,yano?

yes sambo i remeber still got all ya south africa video's lmao


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

ha ha teas the shit with a nice spliff or blunt !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> any of you got a link for a tidy heavy duty digital timer? ive had trouble with mine being out by a few hours and now and again it dont come on


http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-energy-saving-7-day-electronic-timer/202-9383.prd
thats the one i have, never been late by a second since i got it, well worth the 9 quid, im only pullin about 400w through it so idk how it would react with bigger lights, but should do fine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ha ha teas the shit with a nice spliff or blunt !


cant do it matey got a 3 yr old and a baby, wouldnt be very responsible now would it


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry i didnt reply yday, comp fucked up literally as i was writing the reply it went mad, wouldnt turn off even when i held the power but down so i took the battery out and then it was just on the first loading page for hours n hours?
> 
> thought it was a gonna but left it trying to load up all night and is workin this morning?
> 
> ...


keep it up baldy


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> good to know that, I have some very good soil I made but fuk its hot just tryin it out and I am watering only first week of stretch cos they cant take anymore N but they look healthy not choked, I repot from 3 to 7 smart pots 2 weeks b4 flip and add varying amounts of soil depending how hungry it is but this is the first batch that's doing water only so far, wen they used up the N from tha blood and fish meal itll be phos from bone and bat shit....smoking ww today


this is for everyone, i got playgron light mix, and damn that soil is some good shit, i got some mega root growth using that stuff, its a bit fluffyier than biobizz, and less gritty, but some good shit for sure, my roots have taken off on my repotted ones, and clones.

anyopne see these mp's gettin 10k pay rises, seems fair dont it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

yeh cutting everyone money and housing benfits yet ther giving all them mp 10k rises wtf,,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/1114374/mps-pay-watchdog-backs-hike-to-74000


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

warm and muggy over here, cloudyness has resumed, back to normal! nice and sunny in the vertical dog pound


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1114374/mps-pay-watchdog-backs-hike-to-74000


that's absolute bull shit! ALL politicians need fucking hanging. 10k bonus, most people only earn that a year, fucking robbing cunts!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

u know wat DST u may be a spnkbubble BUT i will say your little green corner of heaven looks fucking awsome! 

is vert for u now.PERIOD? of would u consider going bak to normal methods?


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

but they got 2 homes to support, bless em! can't fiddle expesnes anymore, where did you think they were ALL going to get that extra sweatner from. Pricks, they should all be volunteers, they get enough being on the Board of Directors of corporations!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know wat DST u may be a spnkbubble BUT i will say your little green corner of heaven looks fucking awsome!
> 
> is vert for u now.PERIOD? of would u consider going bak to normal methods?


thanks for the compliment...i think, lol.

i think if you are limited to space and want to max things out then yes, for me it's the only way to go. If you have space and want to make your life easy, then normal growing conditions are preferable. It's a pain in the squeeker at time to manage, but the results speak for themselves, 1.2m squared, 2 x 600s, averaging around .9gpw.

And yes, I still do normal grows....





peace, DST


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> but they got 2 homes to support, bless em! can't fiddle expesnes anymore, where did you think they were ALL going to get that extra sweatner from. Pricks, they should all be volunteers, they get enough being on the Board of Directors of corporations!!!


yah thats right, alot of em buy out companies etc, so its not like thats all theyv got to live on.


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah thats right, alot of em buy out companies etc, so its not like thats all theyv got to live on.


FUK-OFF cameron u CUNT!


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

10 k...fuk off more like a few mil....If you have privileged info you give it to yeh school chum who spread bets financial markets, its instant cash time, for example ben Bernanke made a speech after the markets closed last nite which killed the dollar and raised the gold price, anyone who new the contents of tha speech b4 hand could have made millions in the two hours that followed, I only managed £723 but I was betting he would do something like this. if I had known then id have bet the ranch safely....polititians hear financially useful info all tha time and they fiddle ...we know they are the dodgiest cunts out there fukin actors 10k is what they spend on a summer holiday


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> FUK-OFF cameron u CUNT!


<---- all this mugs fault


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> 10 k...fuk off more like a few mil....If you have privileged info you give it to yeh school chum who spread bets financial markets, its instant cash time, for example ben Bernanke made a speech after the markets closed last nite which killed the dollar and raised the gold price, anyone who new the contents of tha speech b4 hand could have made millions in the two hours that followed, I only managed £723 but I was betting he would do something like this. if I had known then id have bet the ranch safely....polititians hear financially useful info all tha time and they fiddle ...we know they are the dodgiest cunts out there fukin actors 10k is what they spend on a summer holiday


10k's what they spend on a couple suits, that get worn once.

remember obamas 7 million dollar holiday to hawia, took an AC130 there, n back when he had buisness to attend to, costs like 100k for a ride in one of those things, and including his army of 11,000 that are on shift to protect him.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

this plant was nearly keeled over yesterday, and today its light again, after 4L of water went through it haha thirsty bitch, this lst mainline thing works alright, gotta be carefull not to split the stem, just lst it tighter over a couple days and the stem wont split, this one has taken the laed of ther others, im thinking it might be a pheno of some sort.


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2732986View attachment 2732987View attachment 2732988
> this plant was nearly keeled over yesterday, and today its light again, after 4L of water went through it haha thirsty bitch, this lst mainline thing works alright, gotta be carefull not to split the stem, just lst it tighter over a couple days and the stem wont split, this one has taken the laed of ther others, im thinking it might be a pheno of some sort.


nice mainlining m8 wat is it?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice mainlining m8 wat is it?


big buddah cheese, mate, i do like the mainlining, give you a nice bushyness, realy teaches you how to control the plant, this was my last one, mega unfortunatly i split the stem on 2 of them, but just repotted way up past the split.
this was my last one, worked out ok give the stems nice fatness toi them, along with supercropping wich i done to the bigger ones last night, waiting for the smaller ones to match the canopy level, then for flower they are all going into 18L square pots.
im getting right good a supercropping and mainlining now, just pinch the stem till u feel the crunch and topple it over, then for mainlining, lst them, then tighten them up over the course of a couple days to prevent the stem splitting.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he's proved himself to know fuck all and all his shit failed


And with an elegant inevitability.......


Two Toke Killer @ 9 weeks 12/12.

Smaller one.



Bigger one.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And with an elegant inevitability.......
> 
> 
> Two Toke Killer @ 9 weeks 12/12.
> ...


. . . Lol ,was that a tree house in there ?


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

tbh yorkie they doo look orite but that tri prolly gave u that bud rot,, how much uloose?

just shame its not a better strain, gunna be graft to weigh that off, its nothing of the norm and folks aint interested in it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 11, 2013)

Any 1 seen this is the end yet? Bout to watch a copy of it now


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> tbh yorkie they doo look orite but that tri prolly gave u that bud rot,, how much uloose?
> 
> just shame its not a better strain, gunna be graft to weigh that off, its nothing of the norm and folks aint interested in it


who the fuck are you slating ymans plants??? wheres your super strains or grows dont seem to have seen any?

and anyone who has kevin murphy and cheedar in there friends list well i say no more.............


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> who the fuck are you slating ymans plants??? wheres your super strains or grows dont seem to have seen any?
> 
> and anyone who has kevin murphy and cheedar in there friends list well i say no more.............


you go fuk off you southern assmonkey!

and who in my friends list? i think you have been taking too many illicit substances my fat friend


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

biker kush @ 6 weeks this thing is getting fatter by the day
it seems to like the hot weather 85f+ temps in room today



peace


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> who the fuck are you slating ymans plants??? wheres your super strains or grows dont seem to have seen any?
> 
> and anyone who has kevin murphy and cheedar in there friends list well i say no more.............


Lmao, I just checked and he's deleted them lol, when I looked kev murphy was still ther then it refreshed the page and he had gone too


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

who was that kevin murphy guy, i know cheddar guy ripped sombdy off, what was the story again, was it alot, even worth it?

anyone know who this UKHG guy is? lmao has he even been here before?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> you go fuk off you southern assmonkey!
> 
> and who in my friends list? i think you have been taking too many illicit substances my fat friend


the ones you just deleted cockface......... 

dont be giving it the large in this thread your get eaten alive little boy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> who was that kevin murphy guy, i know cheddar guy ripped sombdy off, what was the story again, was it alot, even worth it?
> 
> anyone know who this UKHG guy is? lmao has he even been here before?


He used to be around here, I thot we got rid. Thot his disabilities got too much and the cunt died


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, I just checked and he's deleted them lol, when I looked kev murphy was still ther then it refreshed the page and he had gone too


u can shut up toa you moron! who invited you to this party?

and ive got none of them on my friends list, i hardley think newuser is the best judge of whats where, you neither for that matter


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the ones you just deleted cockface.........
> 
> dont be giving it the large in this thread your get eaten alive little boy.


the only thing you could eat alive is a fucking mcdonalds before it hits the slaughterhouse,, fugly fucker. dont you have some loytering to do?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> He used to be around here, I thot we got rid. Thot his disabilities got too much and the cunt died


ahhahaha just another troll


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> u can shut up toa you moron! who invited you to this party?
> 
> and ive got none of them on my friends list, i hardley think newuser is the best judge of whats where, you neither for that matter


newuser is one of the oldest members in this thread with many a friend, your chatting shit and soon the mass's will be on your case too if you keep up with the bullshit....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> u can shut up toa you moron! who invited you to this party?
> 
> and ive got none of them on my friends list, i hardley think newuser is the best judge of whats where, you neither for that matter


Hardly a party if ur here u cunt. And there's fuckall wrong with my judgement, I've always known ur a twat


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

good start to the thread arserimmer, your last long in here lmao


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> newuser is one of the oldest members in this thread with many a friend, your chatting shit and soon the mass's will be on your case too if you keep up with the bullshit....


 you have friends? were the FUK did u buy them from? obviously its not from your southern charm or your good looks is it?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good start to the thread arserimmer, your last long in here lmao


unleash the hounds


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ahhahaha just another troll


gotta love a troll mod,trolls they never last long in here kode lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> unleash the hounds


if i wasnt on the wagon i would kode but this is me on valium lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

my turn... oi you fukin feral fuk face cunt fuk off u fukin freak


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gotta love a troll mod,trolls they never last long in here kode lmao


aye, they'd need a team of them to even touch the peeps in here.


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gotta love a troll mod,trolls they never last long in here kode lmao


neither will you with that attitude, i'll be here long after you've jumped under a tube train, ya get me?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if i wasnt on the wagon i would kode but this is me on valium lol


keep away from the drink mate, vallies + drink = broken laptop you will be fighting the screen next lmao
yeah fuck off UKHG you bell


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Pulled this from n00bs journal, thot folk could do with a laugh, anyone care to help him?? Gtf u retarded fuck

lmao, his sig says growin the best weed???? I don't think so m8


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> neither will you with that attitude, i'll be here long after you've jumped under a tube train, ya get me?


no im just a noob, fuck off out the thread your get nothing but shit and lots of it with your attitude........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 11, 2013)

Who's this little spunk rag?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> keep away from the drink mate, vallies + drink = broken laptop you will be fighting the screen next lmao
> yeah fuck off UKHG you bell


no booze kode 5nights now, im off the shit for at least a month mate but needed a few vals before i kill sumone lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> no booze kode 5nights now, im off the shit for at least a month mate but needed a few vals before i kill sumone lol


Fuck, u reckon you'll hack it a month m8?? I could if I had loadsa work on, but once the weekend comes and I get home things change lol. Hope u stick to it m8, them spirits all the time cany be good for ye, I drink a fair few bit of beer, spirits the odd time or if I'm out


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

haha, sambo brought out the kittens, shitz gettin real now

@MG yeah and males haha


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

sambo020482 said:


> no booze kode 5nights now, im off the shit for at least a month mate but needed a few vals before i kill sumone lol


the only thing that you can kill is a whitney housten hit u horrible dick camel jockey. im sure u have rabies or some human form of it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck, u reckon you'll hack it a month m8?? I could if I had loadsa work on, but once the weekend comes and I get home things change lol. Hope u stick to it m8, them spirits all the time cany be good for ye, I drink a fair few bit of beer, spirits the odd time or if I'm out


everynight for near two years now mg, and sick of acting a twat not just online but at home to, not to mention the health mg im determind geezer i mean it, shits gotta change.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gotta love a troll mod,trolls they never last long in here kode lmao


lol maybe with the exception of this one "it" more than outstayed its welcome


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> the only thing that you can kill is a whitney housten hit u horrible dick camel jockey. im sure u have rabies or some human form of it.


troll all you want all you will ever get in this thread is fucked off, so crack on.......


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> everynight for near two years now mg, and sick of acting a twat not just online but at home to, not to mention the health mg im determind geezer i mean it, shits gotta change.


we should be so lucky.

and i dont NEED fuck all


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> lol maybe with the exception of this one "it" more than outstayed its welcome
> View attachment 2733072


I would have split that like fire wood !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> everynight for near two years now mg, and sick of acting a twat not just online but at home to, not to mention the health mg im determind geezer i mean it, shits gotta change.


Good on ye m8, I can also be known to be a twat when I'm drunk at times lol, when I'm at my cousins or sis' some ther mates said I'm an ignorant cunt at time and just say what I think....i never remember the next day tho, and not just sayin that i rely don't. Aye the health things the cunt m8, specially with kids and all. Stick to it pal


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I would have split that like fire wood !


sadly the troll using that picture was quite hideous, no surprise there


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> we should be so lucky.
> 
> and i dont NEED fuck all


U reply to everything but the post I put up with YOUR plants u fuckin bellend, why even put pics like that on here. Could've learnt a lot form this thread and maybe got a smoke of some real weed but u fucked that up ages ago when u first came here. Ill have to pull another few pics from your journal to we get another laugh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

View attachment 2733079

the twats grow lmao we really need your trolling and advice in the thread, jog on nobjockey..........


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

The new troll has a hideous avi picture and hideous plants
troll standards are dropping it would seem


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> sadly the troll using that picture was quite hideous, no surprise there


I didn't mind her that much in the end, one things fer sure, she could take a good bit of stick in here. I'd have nailed her too if that was her pic, so would sambo....by fuck he tried lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2733079
> 
> the twats grow lmao we really need your trolling and advice in the thread, jog on nobjockey..........


looks so much worse in large lol, cheers i can't do that on me phone


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I didn't mind her that much in the end, one things fer sure, she could take a good bit of stick in here. I'd have nailed her too if that was her pic, so would sambo....by fuck he tried lol


toche i did i must admit lololol


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

i never offered advice did i u gormless twat, get a grip man go pop sumore hahpy pills i guess you need them,

and i only take advice of REAL growers.lol

like you have never fucked somthing up? people learn,simple, u obvioulsy dont


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyopne see these mp's gettin 10k pay rises, seems fair dont it


its a piss take , the civil service takes it in the arse for at least 3 years and now these fuckers are seeing a 10% pay rise !!!! do fuckin what now , this will take them to 74 grand a year , given all they do is talk bollox then way over payed , the cunts should have the average wage and thats 25 k



iiKode said:


> <---- all this mugs fault


nope , nothing to do with cameron , its a committee who decide on the rates of pay , previously mp`s would vote on their wage and of course they took the piss so this was removed from them and a committee now weighs everything up to come up with a figure , however given its a fuckin lord whos running the show this bunch of cunts are devoid of common sense and disassociated from everyday people so have no fuckin idea of what its like to see bills rising seeing how they more than likely have secretarys whom sort out this sort of thing , they have no fuckin idea that foods gone up 6% and everyones wages have dropped to between 1-3% 

so nothing to do with mp`s although there accountable to a degree allowing this committee to continue


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> toche i did i must admit lololol


I had a couple o tugs over it . . . Whilst wearing a rubber glove ! , was that wrong of me ?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

unlucky was a resilient troll you are right, her avi did fool quite a few lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> 10 k...fuk off more like a few mil....If you have privileged info you give it to yeh school chum who spread bets financial markets, its instant cash time, for example ben Bernanke made a speech after the markets closed last nite which killed the dollar and raised the gold price, anyone who new the contents of tha speech b4 hand could have made millions in the two hours that followed, I only managed £723 but I was betting he would do something like this. if I had known then id have bet the ranch safely....polititians hear financially useful info all tha time and they fiddle ...we know they are the dodgiest cunts out there fukin actors 10k is what they spend on a summer holiday


whats your portfolio worth ?

are you cashing in everytime or letting it accumulate ?

not quite getting what your upto so are you suffering broker fees ?

is it really worth pissing about for 6 month on the virtual porfolios to get an idea of the system or is it best to just jump in feet first and see what happens


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> i never offered advice did i u gormless twat, get a grip man go pop sumore hahpy pills i guess you need them,
> 
> and i only take advice of REAL growers.lol
> 
> like you have never fucked somthing up? people learn,simple, u obvioulsy dont


mistakes? no i jst grow bud like this you black brixton cocksucking arse rimming donkey raping shiteater........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> sadly the troll using that picture was quite hideous, no surprise there


she/he was alright with me most of the time, just stayed for a chat, then fucked off a couple months ago.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mistakes? no i jst grow bud like this you black brixton cocksucking arse rimming donkey raping shiteater........


What are the two pics from last m8, never seen them before


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What are the two pics from last m8, never seen them before


thats seedsman power africa mg, good smoke top yield and really cheap stable fems. oh the last on with 3 plants thats pyscho,livers and critical mass the two before are power africa


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mistakes? no i jst grow bud like this you black brixton cocksucking arse rimming donkey raping shiteater........


and you would know all about arse rimming wouldnt you? what you and your litle pal mastergrowfukface

really thats the best u can do? jeez wat a minion
their proberly just google images u claim to be yours anyhow,,


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> the only thing that you can kill is a whitney housten hit u horrible dick camel jockey. im sure u have rabies or some human form of it.


ffs sake wheres adolf wen u need a proper troll


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> she/he was alright with me most of the time, just stayed for a chat, then fucked off a couple months ago.



so it was a troll ? had me fooled thats for sure , i found other threads where loads of pictures were posted up and i figured it was either live dangerously or didnt give a shit as the grow was elsewhere , glad i wasnt waggling my cock at the screen now


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> its a piss take , the civil service takes it in the arse for at least 3 years and now these fuckers are seeing a 10% pay rise !!!! do fuckin what now , this will take them to 74 grand a year , given all they do is talk bollox then way over payed , the cunts should have the average wage and thats 25 k
> 
> nope , nothing to do with cameron , its a committee who decide on the rates of pay , previously mp`s would vote on their wage and of course they took the piss so this was removed from them and a committee now weighs everything up to come up with a figure , however given its a fuckin lord whos running the show this bunch of cunts are devoid of common sense and disassociated from everyday people so have no fuckin idea of what its like to see bills rising seeing how they more than likely have secretarys whom sort out this sort of thing , they have no fuckin idea that foods gone up 6% and everyones wages have dropped to between 1-3%
> 
> so nothing to do with mp`s although there accountable to a degree allowing this committee to continue


yeah, but surley the people behind this understand the whole game, im not talking about illuminati crap, im talking about the head executives, they order all this out pay rises blah blah, they must know thats gonna make everyone mad at them, knowing the rise in prices and drop in middleclass wages, yet they continue to shove it in our faces, on the front page of sky news ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> and you would know all about arse rimming wouldnt you? what you and your litle pal mastergrowfukface
> 
> really thats the best u can do? jeez wat a minion
> their proberly just google images u claim to be yours anyhow,,


u really are a clueless troll i give up, have fun.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> so it was a troll ? had me fooled thats for sure , i found other threads where loads of pictures were posted up and i figured it was either live dangerously or didnt give a shit as the grow was elsewhere , glad i wasnt waggling my cock at the screen now


yeah i never knew she/he was a troll till skunkdoc told me not long ago, allways thought she was an ex grower or something, as i said she was allways alright with me, liked every comment though


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats seedsman power africa mg, good smoke top yield and really cheap stable fems. oh the last on with 3 plants thats pyscho,livers and critical mass the two before are power africa


Aye i mine u mention them power Africa, don't think I seen the pics before tho, look good them


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

This fuckin thread< i cant keep up with it< and my caps is locked on cuz i aint got the button to turn it off fuckin great


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> she/he was alright with me most of the time, just stayed for a chat, then fucked off a couple months ago.


i think she was bi-polar, she would go on my thread and call me a cunt, then a week later she would be 
sending me private messages asking for help lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> ffs sake wheres adolf wen u need a proper troll


aqieurhgaihgpihr


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> so it was a troll ? had me fooled ,glad i wasnt waggling my cock at the screen now


. . . Shit.


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u really are a clueless troll i give up, have fun.


pussy,,waa,waa,waa


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mistakes? no i jst grow bud like this you black brixton cocksucking arse rimming donkey raping shiteater........


do you top ur plants mate, i noticed ur last few have been nice little bushes with a couple nice fat colas on them.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats seedsman power africa mg, good smoke top yield and really cheap stable fems. oh the last on with 3 plants thats pyscho,livers and critical mass the two before are power africa


rare occurance u doin seed grows, ur usually on the clone train growing the best


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah, but surley the people behind this understand the whole game, im not talking about illuminati crap, im talking about the head executives, they order all this out pay rises blah blah, they must know thats gonna make everyone mad at them, knowing the rise in prices and drop in middleclass wages, yet they continue to shove it in our faces, on the front page of sky news ffs



illumibullshit mucka 

the civil service draft and propose all legislation manipulating its form and function , the civil service are unelected and unchanging , in may ways theres is an underground operation but its nothing to do with masonic symbolism being misconstrued as something it isnt but everything to do with theres are a bunch of cunts accountable for the drafting of law that are untouchable


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

ah man as few of us been trouberling with heat my girls did suffer a bit comming back slowly tho.....last week ive tied top buds up and been bending lower branches so they get bit more light...dont seem to be doing bad.....week 5...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> pussy,,waa,waa,waa


So still no comment on these plants of urs no??


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Shit.



aha , did sir sit there massaging a semi ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> rare occurance u doin seed grows, ur usually on the clone train growing the best


them pics of the power africa are years old kode.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> do you top ur plants mate, i noticed ur last few have been nice little bushes with a couple nice fat colas on them.


i dont top,fim,lst nothing mate just always go over kill with the light and the clone-only especially the pyscho n livers just grow like that mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> illumibullshit mucka
> 
> the civil service draft and propose all legislation manipulating its form and function , the civil service are unelected and unchanging , in may ways theres is an underground operation but its nothing to do with masonic symbolism being misconstrued as something it isnt but everything to do with theres are a bunch of cunts accountable for the drafting of law that are untouchable


yeah thats what i belive, not fuckin masonic crap that people put together, altho some of them movies on youtube are very manipulating, they are above the law, that guy in america who was goin 90 through red lights got off because he was some big banker guy. But i do believe they are ruining the world, while they collect all the cash build rockets and fuck off to those new super earths, they have the money to do the science behind manipulation, and the money to buy rockets, and build new tech to get them out of here and off to wherever they want to go, hey who would want to fuck off a world where theres war, corruption, and all this crock of shit thats going on, on this planet.


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> whats your portfolio worth ?
> 
> are you cashing in everytime or letting it accumulate ?
> 
> ...


no broker fees, no tax, no start up fees......the trade I mentioned the othr day to spoons is still running and hopwfully will continue...I ve hit a good point in tha market so will let it accumulate every day, I now only trade one market...and only a few times a year IG INDEX or CITY INDEX are spread betting firms, they allow a trial period of a few weeks where u can trade pence instead of pounds...learn as u go


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont top,fim,lst nothing mate just always go over kill with the light and the clone-only especially the pyscho n livers just grow like that mate


yeah the lighting is good, i was on a thread on here for a while, he had a 250 cfl at each side of his plant, it was a monster, used light as an lst method, the light made them bush out like mad, was a pretty good grow, think he had led in there aswell.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

just stuck my dick in the mrs voddy and coke , never ever ever again , full of ice , cold just didnt cover it


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> no broker fees, no tax, no start up fees......the trade I mentioned the othr day to spoons is still running and hopwfully will continue...I ve hit a good point in tha market so will let it accumulate every day, I now only trade one market...and only a few times a year IG INDEX or CITY INDEX are spread betting firms, they allow a trial period of a few weeks where u can trade pence instead of pounds...learn as u go


sorry i cant give you rep , have a virtual rep 


so yeah though of having a play as a justification of assets if nothing else ( dont for fuck sake ask where the start up came from )


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> So still no comment on these plants of urs no??


what is ther to say? shit genetics, shit enviroment, shit advice, wait that was of this thread wasent it? figures


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> what is ther to say? shit genetics, shit enviroment, shit advice, wait that was of this thread wasent it? figures


shit grower more like, any advice u been given on here u never took, been told to get that retarded
face of here numerous times now and I'm still fucking looking at it ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> what is ther to say? shit genetics, shit enviroment, shit advice, wait that was of this thread wasent it? figures


you forgot shit grower who has no clue............


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> sorry i cant give you rep , have a virtual rep
> 
> 
> so yeah though of having a play as a justification of assets if nothing else ( dont for fuck sake ask where the start up came from )


yeah the washing side of ha paperwork is creative obv cant say too much nut I assume u are also paying tax onya grows....seems wronger than growin


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you forgot shit grower who has no clue............


fuckinbastardrepsystemwhowontletmerepanycunt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

think obv his mom and dad must of been bro n sis or sommert to spawn a retard like that......must like to keep it in the fam.....like ppl sed obv u a shit grower.....aint u ment to be lerning your a...b.....c.....


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

aww fucking bored now ffs, userlol im very VERY fuCking unhappy with you but your heads fucked so what do i expect, MG im even more pissed with you coz u got no fucking excuse

CUNTS!


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah the washing side of ha paperwork is creative obv cant say too much nut I assume u are also paying tax onya grows....seems wronger than growin


course , every time i buy something theres compound tax and vat taken at source , if they want more than they need to man the fuck up and make it legal , then mogs will of course be a nice member of society and cough up , until then the balls in there court


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

we have a yorkshire man and were not afraid to use him


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> we have a yorkshire man and were not afraid to use him
> 
> View attachment 2733146


i quake in my fucking boots thats for sure,, shitting it pal pure and simple lmfao


----------



## indikat (Jul 11, 2013)

fukin nice moggs thas wat I wanna hear....how do u get away wiv so much wiv out a wash thru summin else...rhetorical of course


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah the washing side of ha paperwork is creative obv cant say too much nut I assume u are also paying tax onya grows....seems wronger than growin


you mean buy laundering it, and putting it through legit shares, etc and making more money, thats my plan but seems a bit dodgy since im only 19 hauling in bigger amounts of money than everyone else my age, and theres only a few chances of saying iv been saving for the past year for a holiday haha
the way i see it, invest dirty money, make legit money, there you go


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

........his mom n dad look happy...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> tbh yorkie they doo look orite but that tri prolly gave u that bud rot,, how much uloose?
> 
> just shame its not a better strain, gunna be graft to weigh that off, its nothing of the norm and folks aint interested in it


.........


----------



## UKHG (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2733148


2 attempts to post 1 pic, sign of pure intellligence ther,, again..lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2733148


now i think ur thinking what im thinking ahahaha, im just gonna sit back and watch the night go on...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

not that i have enough to launder but isnt casino a good idea, lost about ten % of the cash to make it look legit then get paid with a cheque?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> now i think ur thinking what im thinking ahahaha, im just gonna sit back and watch the night go on...


 So what u thinking?? Lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin nice moggs thas wat I wanna hear....how do u get away wiv so much wiv out a wash thru summin else...rhetorical of course


simply put i dont 

i errrrrrrr have a house with a mortgage , im paying of a fair bit over the odds , if it was looked into this would of course show up but the bigger scheme of things is when the house is sold i have 6 figures of completely legal cash , i also have a nest egg thats hidden away and as safe as you can really get it , it doesnt involve anyone else and dogs cant find it etc , theres enough in there to start afresh if need be , beyond this im completely exposed but then im not as big as you may think , been at it may may years now hence a bit of cash but nothing special , im not really into the idea of big returns as i dont want the big risk , sell to friends who sell to there friends , keep it small your head down and a little action just out of sight ,,, thats me


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not that i have enough to launder but isnt casino a good idea, lost about ten % of the cash to make it look legit then get paid with a cheque?


dont they have monitoring systems for that, cuz if thats the way it works, im wanting some of this harvest to hit my bank for some online purchases lol, good idea mate, better that than an unemployed 19 year old whipping money into his bank like hes growing it haha see what i done there


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont they have monitoring systems for that, cuz if thats the way it works, im wanting some of this harvest to hit my bank for some online purchases lol, good idea mate, better that than an unemployed 19 year old whipping money into his bank like hes growing it haha see what i done there


it works my best mate was a croupier for year hes told me it.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> simply put i dont
> 
> i errrrrrrr have a house with a mortgage , im paying of a fair bit over the odds , if it was looked into this would of course show up but the bigger scheme of things is when the house is sold i have 6 figures of completely legal cash , i also have a nest egg thats hidden away and as safe as you can really get it , it doesnt involve anyone else and dogs cant find it etc , theres enough in there to start afresh if need be , beyond this im completely exposed but then im not as big as you may think , been at it may may years now hence a bit of cash but nothing special , im not really into the idea of big returns as i dont want the big risk , sell to friends who sell to there friends , keep it small your head down and a little action just out of sight ,,, thats me


you seem like a smart man, im sure you can keep it up, usually the grasses that turn everything to shit


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not that i have enough to launder but isnt casino a good idea, lost about ten % of the cash to make it look legit then get paid with a cheque?


works only if you have friends who are happy to hand over their receipts , every transaction is logged , someone rocking up with 5 grand , changing to chips and changing back is logged , if the amounts dont change then its considered suspect ,,, helps with a little but ant be considered as over all clean


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it works my best mate was a croupier for year hes told me it.


nice, so exactly how would you do it, go buy all the chips, do a few games of roulette or something, then go back cash in ur chips say you won it? id be para about buying a couple k worth of chips lmao

think moggy just answered that for me ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nice, so exactly how would you do it, go buy all the chips, do a few games of roulette or something, then go back cash in ur chips say you won it? id be para about buying a couple k worth of chips lmao


 i dont no full details but a good friend who worked in a casino for years says its one of the best ways, ive never done it tho m8 just repeating what i was told.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont no full details but a good friend who worked in a casino for years says its one of the best ways, ive never done it tho m8 just repeating what i was told.


yeah, ill have to figure that out for myself, too many ways to doit i spose, having cash is great but worthless when you cant pay any bills with it, since everything is online or phone, or direct debit now adays

im sure for small amounts the casino thing would work great, dropping in 900 on chips then checking out with 700 qouldnt be too bad, just say u feared you were going on a losing streak?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

picking one of these up 8 of sep.......new ride


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

funny enough i was offered a job but this was yrs ago , mine was to collect in dover and drop in the midlands to a fella i know , he was a handler and would pass on the kegs and pass back the money , a middle man if you will , part of this was to pop into a casino and exchange currency for chips , he would bet but only a proportion of the money , the chips were cashed in and viola legal tender passed over to someone else , were talking numbers here , 150 keg a week on average , anyways my man got stung and in the end served 2.5 yrs , they based in on probability of doubt and threatened with 12 fuckin years ! he kept his gob shut and a smile on his face denying everything , he got payed out 25 grand for his trouble , the point ? casino sounds good but can fuck you , its easy to be exposed turning up once a week


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> picking one of these up 8View attachment 2733156 of sep.......new ride


That the new Astra m8? I was think about gettin one of the older ones, the 150 brake ones, been driving a van for quite a bit and fancied a motor for a change.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

UKHG said:


> sign of pure intellligence ther


............


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> picking one of these up 8View attachment 2733156 of sep.......new ride


if harvest goes good im gettin my neighbors one of these, for 800 09 plate and less than 100 miles onit, will probably barter it down tho

will do for a learners tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

yes mate astra gtc 1.6 turbo...


Mastergrow said:


> That the new Astra m8? I was think about gettin one of the older ones, the 150 brake ones, been driving a van for quite a bit and fancied a motor for a change.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

i have a ktm 250 me n brow inlaw go to track for bit of fun...QUOTE=iiKode;9324214]View attachment 2733157if harvest goes good im gettin my neighbors one of these, for 800 09 plate and less than 100 miles onit, will probably barter it down tho[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes mate astra gtc 1.6 turbo...


 I cover a lotta miles m8 so was goina he a diesel, think its the 1.9 cdti Sri or sxi, 150bhp and can chip em to 190bhp. Can use the sports button for it too, nice motors inside too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

my babie was a cr500 old schhol 4 stroke with rockoil not upside down shocks, fucking BEAST!

evening bitches,, as im said im ratehr unhappy with al ya'll,weel a few i couldnt give a fuk but u know


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

anyone know what the offshore bank accounts are and how to do it, sound like tony soprano but i never understood how that worked, bank cant be linked to you? the bank int in ur area so cant prove if ur doing anything criminal, or just different rules for different banks/countries?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i have a ktm 250 me n brow inlaw go to track for bit of fun...QUOTE=iiKode;9324214]View attachment 2733157if harvest goes good im gettin my neighbors one of these, for 800 09 plate and less than 100 miles onit, will probably barter it down tho


[/QUOTE]


i love bikes just i carnt ride em too well i always crash lol think il stick to me twist n gos lol

had this a few years ago bloody loved it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

just striped ktm down had frame re painted .....fuk me came off few mnths back on tabletop.....bent hadlebars bludy 70 sqid for new pair....fuked me knee up good tho filled with flewid....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i have a ktm 250 me n brow inlaw go to track for bit of fun...QUOTE=iiKode;9324214]View attachment 2733157if harvest goes good im gettin my neighbors one of these, for 800 09 plate and less than 100 miles onit, will probably barter it down tho


[/QUOTE]
jesus ktm250, must av cost ya a bit, i like mines on the roads more, and want to get road legal no use being on nicked bikes, havin o go off at dangerous speeds off road everytime you see flashin blues, allways get para they got a chopper close buy so i rip em off the other side of the city before they can even get outa traffic lmao


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you seem like a smart man, im sure you can keep it up, usually the grasses that turn everything to shit



yep that and shit luck 

small amounts you dont sweat it , its about assets at the end of it all , the pigs take what they see as proceeds of crime so its yours to make there lifes as difficult as possible , so you need to think on cash jobs , that means market traders and taxi driving ( your too young but soon aye ) but anything that brings in a cash turn over that doesnt require a fuck load of receipts , if you dont have the paperwork to justify this isnt the end of the world and mr taxman shags you a little , this is a valid way of creating legality but you really need to be on the ball in all that you do , i have a scam but cant say online


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

yer i had a ninga 9oo had 2 crashes on that wernt my falt.....put me off bikes...i got a 400 babyblade just sitting in garage 2........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

i love bikes just i carnt ride em too well i always crash lol think il stick to me twist n gos lol

had this a few years ago bloody loved it.[/QUOTE]

how did that hold yer fat arse up? hmm pics or it dident happen!lmao unlike my first terrible grow,, pics you have and yes it unfortunately did fucking happen and damn it looked 500x worse blwon up


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

i love bikes just i carnt ride em too well i always crash lol think il stick to me twist n gos lol

had this a few years ago bloody loved it.[/QUOTE]
my mate had one of these beasts, didnt even have to bump it to get it started it was nicked and resprayed, was mental, i had it on the beach, and in the town centre many times, but sadly some dosey fucker went off it in the brambles and got lifted, rare u get a decent bike like that on the go, usualy the chinese shitters, or a road bike, then cid are on ur arse if u nick one of em
View attachment 2733165


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

yer mines road legal...cost 2.5k....i have the enduro...
jesus ktm250, must av cost ya a bit, i like mines on the roads more, and want to get road legal no use being on nicked bikes, havin o go off at dangerous speeds off road everytime you see flashin blues, allways get para they got a chopper close buy so i rip em off the other side of the city before they can even get outa traffic lmao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Right lads in off, get home tomoro, see how my plants is goin. Ill get a few pics up tomoro night, good to see how this autos comin and if the rest are showin buds yet


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2013)

only on for 2 mins lads got duties to perform lol

hope everyones all good,

the magic number in the casino used to be 10grand this amount or higher would have to be recorded, I've seen 9k being cashed in more times than I could count, go straight to the cash desk and buy in for cash chips, pick a percentage to lose and stick to it, spend several hours playing for low amounts and then cash out and leave with a cheque to be paid into your bank----clean legit money, if your going to do this don't be obvious and play red and black on roulette, mix it up black jack is your best odds and playing several games around the room makes it near impossible to see what your winning and losing in the pit. 
Always go to a private casino as they're happy to take your money and generally don't give a shit as long as you lose a few quid 10% seemed to be the usual amount for the regulars when I was in the game and several would repeat the process nightly, just remember don't be obvious, use private not chain casions like grosvenor etc and never exceed 8k to be safe. really couldn't be any easier just a bit shit having to spend a few hours there and making sure you don't get carried away!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not that i have enough to launder but isnt casino a good idea, lost about ten % of the cash to make it look legit then get paid with a cheque?


I'm afraid not mate, they'd bar you then report you for money laundering (or keep taking your money and just report you). That's the first thing they teach you to look for when being trained, my missus has been a senior cashier at a casino for 7 years (still is) and I was a manager for 7.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yep that and shit luck
> 
> small amounts you dont sweat it , its about assets at the end of it all , the pigs take what they see as proceeds of crime so its yours to make there lifes as difficult as possible , so you need to think on cash jobs , that means market traders and taxi driving ( your too young but soon aye ) but anything that brings in a cash turn over that doesnt require a fuck load of receipts , if you dont have the paperwork to justify this isnt the end of the world and mr taxman shags you a little , this is a valid way of creating legality but you really need to be on the ball in all that you do , i have a scam but cant say online


fake id's and all that sorta shit, then keep it clear of anywhere you ever go, and you should be alright? then if ur looking at any time u dont wanna do fuck off, if u seem alright do the time come out and have something to start over, im still looking at about 2 years before i even think about any of that shit, just play it smart and get up to the top, hopefully when i move out i can get a 1200w flower room to keep my shit on the go, then after that can keep the paper coming in


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone know what the offshore bank accounts are and how to do it, sound like tony soprano but i never understood how that worked, bank cant be linked to you? the bank int in ur area so cant prove if ur doing anything criminal, or just different rules for different banks/countries?



k.... the taxman and general government departments have full access to any and all bank accounts , however in certain countrys they do not operate the same policy and so a request for info gets told to get fucked , there are only certain banks in the world who act like this the most famous is the swiz , however they charge for having an account so there is an erosion of any funds dropped into there , also there is a paper trail as money will be transferred from one account to another ( cops have to know the source mind ) that is unless your happy to fly over and deposit , only really worth having if your a serious player plus if theres an award against you then the court may chase the paper trail and fine you way more that whats in the account , an example is a fella who was a grower , had a half decent set up , cunts took his door off , they found he had deposited money in spain and transferred this to offshore , they stuck him in prison and gave him extra time unless he payed a decent fine into the treasury the dirty fuckers


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm afraid not mate, they'd bar you then report you for money laundering. That's the first thing they teach you to look for when being trained, my missus has been a senior cashier at a casino for 7 years (still is) and I was a manager for 7.


my best mate W dragon was also a croupier for many years and hes seen it done many times.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> only on for 2 mins lads got duties to perform lol
> 
> hope everyones all good,
> 
> ...



bout time we see a post from u shitface lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> k.... the taxman and general government departments have full access to any and all bank accounts , however in certain countrys they do not operate the same policy and so a request for info gets told to get fucked , there are only certain banks in the world who act like this the most famous is the swiz , however they charge for having an account so there is an erosion of any funds dropped into there , also there is a paper trail as money will be transferred from one account to another ( cops have to know the source mind ) that is unless your happy to fly over and deposit , only really worth having if your a serious player plus if theres an award against you then the court may chase the paper trail and fine you way more that whats in the account , an example is a fella who was a grower , had a half decent set up , cunts took his door off , they found he had deposited money in spain and transferred this to offshore , they stuck him in prison and gave him extra time unless he payed a decent fine into the treasury the dirty fuckers


yeah you cleared that up for me, best bet would be to open you own small buisness like a subway, or tanning salon, then nobody can tell you how much ur making, just put a fixed amount in everymonth, however much you need, then once youv had that for a bit, open another and so on, tanning salon, nail salon, anything small, anything that people use realy? so you cant be tracked and told you aint making that amount in that buisness?


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> only on for 2 mins lads got duties to perform lol
> 
> hope everyones all good,
> 
> ...



aha , not sure if times have changed but still 

any amount can and will be reported , if its considered an unusual amount then theres a legal duty to report it , this is generally triggered at 2 grand but can be lower or higher , this is for all cash handling be it the casino or bank , if you crack the 10 grand its then compulsory that its considered for investigation , this is home office guidelines that everyone has to adhere to , this is why HSBC are in the shit as they didnt bother when it came to transactions in jersey and Guernsey thinking the were nt 10% part of the uk ( wrong oops )


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bout time we see a post from u shitface lol


lol off up to bedd with the misses in a couple of mins just came on and seen ya casino comment and thought i'd elaborate considering how easy it is mate, I know i can go into a few casino's now depending on their discretion and I'll be doing it myself to justify some of our larger purchases


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> aha , not sure if times have changed but still
> 
> any amount can and will be reported , if its considered an unusual amount then theres a legal duty to report it , this is generally triggered at 2 grand but can be lower or higher , this is for all cash handling be it the casino or bank , if you crack the 10 grand its then compulsory that its considered for investigation , this is home office guidelines that everyone has to adhere to , this is why HSBC are in the shit as they didnt bother when it came to transactions in jersey and Guernsey thinking the were nt 10% part of the uk ( wrong oops )



Your right mate but this is generally only done when some changes their amount drastically I.E going from 50quid a night to 5G, the chain casino's are generally quite shitty as they don't need the money like the smaller private casino's that rely on regulars and the small amounts that add up, I've seen it happen blatantly on many occasions and heard and been told not to worry about it as it pays our wages and we wasn't doing anything wrong in taking their money, as a croupier your job is to take their money not be concerned with how they earn it.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah you cleared that up for me, best bet would be to open you own small buisness like a subway, or tanning salon, then nobody can tell you how much ur making, just put a fixed amount in everymonth, however much you need, then once youv had that for a bit, open another and so on, tanning salon, nail salon, anything small, anything that people use realy? so you cant be tracked and told you aint making that amount in that buisness?



yes and no , you dont want to be lashing out cash to cover rent on a place you dont use and the red tapes a proper cunt , much better to aim at something that requires little paperwork , imagine if you will your a taxi driver , its cash all the way , you have a car that your paying for so a loan that reduces the tax bill plus the general wear and tear on the cab , you have to pay rent on the radio etc unless you get an opperators licence at which point the paper trails is full of lovely receipts ( phones etc ) , you pop out and buy a car which shows your paperworks correct and do go through with a licence and taxi plate , then its a simple case of paying an accountant once a year and the tax man , you drop cash into the bank to cover everything and no-one knows any different 

but making up a job and being ``moblie `` is where its at , think chippy van etc etc , car valetting ,,, the list goes on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2013)

il take w dragons word

and like any of us have that kind of money to launder, il tell u how i launder my money

the wife gets it,, thats it really once thats happend its gone lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2013)

@moggs as you said mate the only amount that was compulsory was 10k when I was there anything less was simply ignored


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

imc your inbox is full i carnt message you delete some mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

done.........


newuserlol said:


> imc your inbox is full i carnt message you delete some mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my best mate W dragon was also a croupier for many years and hes seen it done many times.


Years ago you might have got away with it maybe but not any more, since the "proceeds of crime" bollocks they went silly and wrote certain responsibility's into the casino's licensing objectives.
You have to provide ID when you hit £1000 these days and that's collective, they may well let you keep visiting and paying (they want the money after all) but trust me they inform the authorities as to your actions.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yes and no , you dont want to be lashing out cash to cover rent on a place you dont use and the red tapes a proper cunt , much better to aim at something that requires little paperwork , imagine if you will your a taxi driver , its cash all the way , you have a car that your paying for so a loan that reduces the tax bill plus the general wear and tear on the cab , you have to pay rent on the radio etc unless you get an opperators licence at which point the paper trails is full of lovely receipts ( phones etc ) , you pop out and buy a car which shows your paperworks correct and do go through with a licence and taxi plate , then its a simple case of paying an accountant once a year and the tax man , you drop cash into the bank to cover everything and no-one knows any different
> 
> but making up a job and being ``moblie `` is where its at , think chippy van etc etc , car valetting ,,, the list goes on


ahha, so in reality of this little story, you will have a taxi thats never used as a taxi, but you say it is, then you can whip up 900 a night no problem, esp on the weekend, and nobody knows any different, it goes through the books and is classed as legal, not to shabby, actually, very smart.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il take w dragons word
> 
> and like any of us have that kind of money to launder, il tell u how i launder my money
> 
> the wife gets it,, thats it really once thats happend its gone lmao


lmao yeah woman can "launder"that money real good, i gave my mam a ton last round, next day she asked, well told me to give her some more, ended up getting the telle jus to shut her up


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Years ago you might have got away with it maybe but not any more, since the "proceeds of crime" bollocks they went silly and wrote certain responsibility's into the casino's licensing objectives.
> You have to provide ID when you hit £1000 these days and that's collective, they may well let you keep visiting and paying (they want the money after all) but trust me they inform the authorities as to your actions.


i know it might sound like a movie here, but thats where fak id's come into play, you can open another bank account just for that, then when u get nicked, you are identity x, that only grows and has no money.

think about it like you are giving the money to a completley different person, but that other person is you, you get nicked with ur plants, sombody else (you) has all that hard earned cash stashed away


----------



## moggggys (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il take w dragons word
> 
> and like any of us have that kind of money to launder, il tell u how i launder my money
> 
> the wife gets it,, thats it really once thats happend its gone lmao


£200 today for ``stuff``

stuff turned out to be make up and a dress from next


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

man this being off the booze is sending me abit crazy i dont want to wind anyone up or act a twat lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Years ago you might have got away with it maybe but not any more, since the "proceeds of crime" bollocks they went silly and wrote certain responsibility's into the casino's licensing objectives.
> You have to provide ID when you hit £1000 these days and that's collective, they may well let you keep visiting and paying (they want the money after all) but trust me they inform the authorities as to your actions.


It's been a few years for me mate and I can well imagine they would need to sort it out, the only problem with that is that it's money earned by gambling which as a croupier you will know can be won and lost in minutes! it may be a deterrent but as a solution it is still seriously lacking especially when you consider all the bookies out there which alot of gamblers from casino's visit, tracking gambling money is near impossible and would take armys of employees to enforce, logging amounts is very different to tracing and then trying to enforce any actions upon said money, I can see where it may come in handy in on going cases where individuals may be under surveillance for money laundering to clean money from serious crimes I.E guns and class A sales ranging into the possible hundreds of K's but for small amounts of multiple thousands I don't see it being a problem and it certainly won't be putting me off mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

my missis already spent my grow.....


moggggys said:


> £200 today for ``stuff``
> 
> stuff turned out to be make up and a dress from next


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

lolol....u saying about booze....i fancy me a malibu...walks to fridge......got one of those cans already mixed.....


newuserlol said:


> man this being off the booze is sending me abit crazy i dont want to wind anyone up or act a twat lmao


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

You could set yourself up as a freelance private investigator, then use your fake id to hire yourself to investigate yourself 
who knows what you might discover lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lolol....u saying about booze....i fancy me a malibu...walks to fridge......got one of those cans already mixed.....View attachment 2733208


sambo drinks fuckin feul cuz the voddy dont do it for him anymore


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

lol harvest day and when shit cured gonna be funny as i dont smoke bud...but that day im gonna get batterd.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> You could set yourself up as a freelance private investigator, then use your fake id to hire yourself to investigate yourself
> who knows what you might discover lol


you could also hire an assasin to take out the PI, then all of ur worries are gone, including feeding schedule haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i know it might sound like a movie here, but thats where fak id's come into play


CCTV and facial recognition.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

thats a thort.....i shld show my missis how to feed.....save me keep sizzling me hair on lights.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

mind u she that much of a fairy prob wouldnt be able to pick the big pots up....ohhhh i broke a nail......ect ect...


imcjayt said:


> thats a thort.....i shld show my missis how to feed.....save me keep sizzling me hair on lights.....


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

what about a magician, or a magicians assistant,
learn how to make balloon animals, those fuckers are on £150 per hour 
daylight robbery


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CCTV and facial recognition.


yeah facial recognition aint quite there yet, but contact lenses and wigs? even that stuff that you can paint on ur face and it will give you scars, and they look real, you know how they do it in the movies, might be a bit of an effort just to launder a little bit, but im sure you could pull it off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

Later boys.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

well when i got to work im on 50 a hour lol...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

...looks for balloon animal making job.....


skunkd0c said:


> what about a magician, or a magicians assistant,
> learn how to make balloon animals, those fuckers are on £150 per hour
> daylight robbery


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

how will they know you are not in the magic circle , since its secret who gonna tell em


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

speaking of magicians that dynamo is the best i ever seen fucking amazing


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

as far as my bank knows i am a neurosurgeon, i wasn't asked to perform any brain surgery to prove it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah facial recognition aint quite there yet, but contact lenses and wigs? even that stuff that you can paint on ur face and it will give you scars, and they look real, you know how they do it in the movies, might be a bit of an effort just to launder a little bit, but im sure you could pull it off


Lol, no mate it works and has done for years.
You would need to have major reconstructive surgery (move ears and such) for the software not to recognise you, this is real life not the movies.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

haha, anyone thought of bitcoins? are they actually illegal or what, because for all they know you dropped a couple ton into them a year ago and are just making your haul now at 10x the price you got them for, or even laundering them through bitcoins, dont know how that would work, confuses me abit laundering money, suppose thats what its for confusing folks


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

bitcoins are the one, i love em, just sold four clones for 3bitcoins love them things....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, no mate it works and has done for years.
> You would need to have major reconstructive surgery (move ears and such) for the software not to recognise you, this is real life not the movies.


ahahaha, to any normal person that sounds arse backwards, but i thought they hadnt quite cracked the facial recog yet, esp with thoise shit quality cctv cameras at 480p


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bitcoins are the one, i love em, just sold four clones for 3bitcoins love them things....


yeah man so fucking easy to move your money, 1 code and a pw and ur done if that, haha thats the way to go, we need another cyprus banking collapse for them to be back up at 120 each haha

also no links to you at all, too bad they arnt that stable or you could dump money all over the net and have it all locked away in ur head, be better if it was easy to buy them in cash.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

got five g of this onroute and a load of benzos hmmmmmmmmmmmm ololol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

lol sommert alse id like to lern how to make......


newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2733224
> 
> 
> got five g of this onroute and a load of benzos hmmmmmmmmmmmm ololol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

ah man will have to try n get hands on cheese clone...cba to order off attitude and do 1 from seed...think my man put his mother into flower now......just want 1 so can make seeds off it.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2733224
> 
> 
> got five g of this onroute and a load of benzos hmmmmmmmmmmmm ololol


ahaa the culero, nice one mate, iv seen it while browsing, good price aswell, if i remember 47 quid for 5g


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man will have to try n get hands on cheese clone...cba to order off attitude and do 1 from seed...think my man put his mother into flower now......just want 1 so can make seeds off it.....


iv got big buddah cheese, you want any clones? say the word and ill take em asap so in a couple weeks (around ur harvest) you will have some nicley rooted cuts, just an offer for ya, im sure you could get better


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man will have to try n get hands on cheese clone...cba to order off attitude and do 1 from seed...think my man put his mother into flower now......just want 1 so can make seeds off it.....


they all fakes imc only cheese is the exodus cheese clone only pm me but i dont charge cheap lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

if anyones needing a good series to watch, watch the almighty johnsons, might be hard to find on torrents since its a new zeland show, but its funny as fuck, and has a decent plot to it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if anyones needing a good series to watch, watch the almighty johnsons, might be hard to find on torrents since its a new zeland show, but its funny as fuck, and has a decent plot to it.


have u watched underbelly kode?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they all fakes imc only cheese is the exodus cheese clone only pm me but i dont charge cheap lolol


clearly not fakes, since they grow real bud, but yeah not the same as the real deal, the real shit u can recognize down the street

usually dont have a problem selling your shit, as its there in front of them adn they have the cash, doubt they are gonna say no aslong as it smells good and gets you stoned, havnt had many people complain about weed iv bought an sold, if its cheese usually its just a bonus, but there are that few who wont smoke anything else, but u put it infront of them and they cant get enough, but as i say aslong as its dry cured, good overall smoke they wont say no.

kinda like puttin the lookalike cameron diaz in front of u, u aint saying no to that aslong as she got an ass and tits


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

yer i tryed taking few of my barneys farm blue cheese had no sucsess b4 flower tho grrr....keep it in mind lads....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> have u watched underbelly kode?


ofcourse mate, watched them all season 1-5 favourite season was the one in the 80's that was a good one, and the last season was pretty mental aswell i realy enjoyed that series, on my top 10 with spartacus and dexter


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> clearly not fakes, since they grow real bud, but yeah not the same as the real deal, the real shit u can recognize down the street


fake cheese not bud, taste exo or pyscho then tell em yours is cheese lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ofcourse mate, watched them all season 1-5 favourite season was the one in the 80's that was a good one, and the last season was pretty mental aswell i realy enjoyed that series, on my top 10 with spartacus and dexter


only four seasons kode?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only four seasons kode?


nope, thers 5 mate, ur missing out get on downloading that last season asap, when i watched it was just new out so yeah


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nope, thers 5 mate, ur missing out get on downloading that last season asap, when i watched it was just new out so yeah


link plesse kode i loved that show.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fake cheese not bud, taste exo or pyscho then tell em yours is cheese lmfao


yahman, round here there aint too many people willing to give up anything at bulk since the 25 for 1.4's is making them filthy rich, so a chance to get oz's at 200-250 on bulk is a mustbuy

yeah i understand the cheese is fake, but ur allways gonna have them aslong as its clone only, not everyone can get them too easy


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> link plesse kode i loved that show.


http://torrentz.eu/search?f=underbelly+
its gettin hard to get them now mate, underbelly badness is what its called, this fuckin crack down on piracy is killing me, that and its not that much of a popular series, theres no full season for season 5 out, so u might have to dl them induvidually, the last season is amazing mate, these boys are untouchable

8 episodes on season 5 btw


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman, round here there aint too many people willing to give up anything at bulk since the 25 for 1.4's is making them filthy rich, so a chance to get oz's at 200-250 on bulk is a mustbuy
> 
> yeah i understand the cheese is fake, but ur allways gonna have them aslong as its clone only, not everyone can get them too easy



i got blueberry this run anytime you wana payb 220 a oz ona harvest just say....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got blueberry this run anytime you wana payb 220 a oz ona harvest just say....


will do mate, maybe this harvest, we can all swap bits, or ill buy, im wanting to have a few different strains jarred up formyself including mine, 220 to about 300 profit, thats not bad, but would be better in bulk

i need to find a fucker who has cash to be flipping out 350, may even start pushing my main guy up to 260 each, he can take it or leave, it since he dont get weed in very often and 260 to a potentiol 500 each once bagged up is quite a profit, las round went 220 each didnt want to insult him, since my bud wernt exactly the best iv ever had, was good and hit u hard, but wernt cured to its full potential... and tbh master kush aint the best strain, couldnt stop coughing after smoking it, it had that earthy taste when you took a toke(something you dont find around here its usually got that cheesy tase or hazey tase), and made you cough ur lungs up since i was wasting away my weed making super joints lmao

think id rather wait till u got those clonlys on the go tho, they will b worth it for sure, never had livers or blues whatever its called.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

never relized don has been here since page 1 lmao, im on 40 posts per page tho...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 11, 2013)

think im best fukoff to bed lol.....laterz guys..


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think im best fukoff to bed lol.....laterz guys..


me too mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2013)

i got a serious case of fuckdalitis im off tke it easy lads


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

fuckin amateurs ^ sleep is yet again for the weak


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cant do it matey got a 3 yr old and a baby, wouldnt be very responsible now would it


no matey neither is getting caught growing .... correct me if im wrong ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

so i had a good day went to that circus down bournemouth pretty good aswell some lovely fit ladies performing lol getting high as usual right now but got some bud with clear trichs so not a super high which is a bit of a shame . bet the cooler weather is better for your indoor grow people i hope there all coming on well . peace bong time


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> no matey neither is getting caught growing .... correct me if im wrong ?


What he is doing is pretty brave, as hes stated before he does this for his kids, he had a crappy childhood, and wants the best for his children, he cant be stoned all day when he is "looking after" kids, thats how they end up drinking bleach because parents are too busy taking drugs, imo he is a good man NOT smoking this shit all day everyday like some people, but everyone is different some can handle a smoke some cant, and as hes stated before hes a lightweight.

And im sure he doesnt want to set an example of sitting around getting stoned all the time, even if he does grow it, at least hes setting some sort of example of working for money instead of just sitting around wasting ur life away like me.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> What he is doing is pretty brave, as hes stated before he does this for his kids, he had a crappy childhood, and wants the best for his children, he cant be stoned all day when he is "looking after" kids, thats how they end up drinking bleach because parents are too busy taking drugs, imo he is a good man NOT smoking this shit all day everyday like some people, but everyone is different some can handle a smoke some cant, and as hes stated before hes a lightweight.
> 
> And im sure he doesnt want to set an example of sitting around getting stoned all the time, even if he does grow it, at least hes setting some sort of example of working for money instead of just sitting around wasting ur life away like me.


fair comment dude but i was only stating fact regardless of history of the person . i agree he is pretty brave and prob has more at stake as most of us i dont want no hassle an i am a night smoker not a day smoker i have alot to do in life and embrace what there is of it check this for history i nearly died 2 years ago so i dont try and mope around lol

the dirty smack heads are the bad example who even bring kids into the world


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Any of you fellow uk growers grow autos? Please have a look if so https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/690429-look-normal-please-help.html

Also see mentioning about beating poca I'd choose to keep it with someone you can 110% trust. Buy gold and burry it? Or try to clean the money by paying abit of tax. Ill go with keeping it with someone can trust that way if raided funds are there to come out and start up again of course you may wanna come out and go break your back for crap money and a dickhead boss who's just been given better chances in life to reach the position of a boss or kissed the right arses.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> fair comment dude but i was only stating fact regardless of history of the person . i agree he is pretty brave and prob has more at stake as most of us i dont want no hassle an i am a night smoker not a day smoker i have alot to do in life and embrace what there is of it check this for history i nearly died 2 years ago so i dont try and mope around lol


I was just stating, since he aint here to defend himself, an the dopey cunt prolly will miss ur comment by the time hes back on here, he knows what hes doing, he will just have to deal with the "justice" system if he gets unlucky, because hes clearly hurting people by growing weed lmfao still cant get around that, nobodys died from weed yet tis still illegal why? because they passed that law to stop niggers coming to the states and uk back in the 20's because niggers liked a smoke, and by banning it apparently it stopped them coming over hahahahahaha crocks of shit, they just like the money and weed prices when the CIA are importing drugs to every country in the world


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> I was just stating, since he aint here to defend himself, an the dopey cunt prolly will miss ur comment by the time hes back on here, he knows what hes doing, he will just have to deal with the "justice" system if he gets unlucky, because hes clearly hurting people by growing weed lmfao still cant get around that, nobodys died from weed yet tis still illegal why? because they passed that law to stop niggers coming to the states and uk back in the 20's because niggers liked a smoke, and by banning it apparently it stopped them coming over hahahahahaha crocks of shit, they just like the money and weed prices when the CIA are importing drugs to every country in the world


i know mate its fucking stupid the system is fucked and jail is fucking bollox too lol when i move eventually il only be growing for myself as i hate going out to get it as i was caught and they raided my house when i just started up there wankers alcohol is dangerous (i only drank so much due to loss of a baby with ex misses and childhood dealing with stress etc) look what it causes i was a fucking nob head fighting and being a yob basicaly i stick to the weed and im not in trouble on straight and narrow i am pretty young though so im making head way and dont hang around with the youths got a lovely misses no kids so life is my oyster and im loving it these threads are fucking essay's lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> i know mate its fucking stupid the system is fucked and jail is fucking bollox too lol when i move eventually il only be growing for myself as i hate going out to get it as i was caught and they raided my house when i just started up there wankers alcohol is dangerous (i only drank so much due to loss of a baby with ex misses and childhood dealing with stress etc) look what it causes i was a fucking nob head fighting and being a yob basicaly i stick to the weed and im not in trouble on straight and narrow i am pretty young though so im making head way and dont hang around with the youths got a lovely misses no kids so life is my oyster and im loving it these threads are fucking essay's lol


pfft im 19, i know what ur on about, i stick to weed aswell, had many opportunities to take other shit, and im also the biggest cunt ever when i drink spirits, been in a few fights after drinking, never fought anyone thats not on xbox while stoned.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> pfft im 19, i know what ur on about, i stick to weed aswell, had many opportunities to take other shit, and im also the biggest cunt ever when i drink spirits, been in a few fights after drinking, never fought anyone thats not on xbox while stoned.


ha ha to the pfft an xbox lol wheres the ps3 man ??? lol i know what you mean caining it on the console smoking chilling in . i do have social anxiety and split personality disorder so that may not help with mixing drink and people lol i not on meds either so thats another reason i smoke only night time though bro or a sneaky one depends on the weather


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ha ha to the pfft an xbox lol wheres the ps3 man ??? lol i know what you mean caining it on the console smoking chilling in . i do have social anxiety and split personality disorder so that may not help with mixing drink and people lol i not on meds either so thats another reason i smoke only night time though bro or a sneaky one depends on the weather


Social anxiety, i have the same shit but getting alot better, certain weed doesnt help i have to admit, but i also have mild insomnia, comes and goes a good smoke kinda sorts that out, its weird when i smoke cheese for ages im alright, but last harvest with the master kush i was tokin up for a couple weeks day and night, i was getting paranoid as fuck, hhhmmm see what i mean, and yeah i got an xbox, not gonna waste my money on a ps3 now, and dont realy play too much anymore, only use it for watching movies and shit.

if i have a smoke ill smoke all day, but i aggree its alot better smoking only in the evening, hopefully a job will sort that one out, since im unemployed and getting stoned most days, well cant affors it now so i just have to make do, but really want a job so i can afford to smoke every night after a hard days work, got an interview tomorrow so hope i do well, realy busy day tomorrow will be out from like half 9-4pm, yeah just watchin this episode then im off for some snooz, if i can.


Split personality? hhhmm you need some meds for that shit, aint that some serious bizz, i mean if u have the real condition you could turn any moment no? and you may not even know what the other 'you' is capable of? done some reasing on this psychological disorders before, but im no pro by far.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Social anxiety, i have the same shit but getting alot better, certain weed doesnt help i have to admit, but i also have mild insomnia, comes and goes a good smoke kinda sorts that out, its weird when i smoke cheese for ages im alright, but last harvest with the master kush i was tokin up for a couple weeks day and night, i was getting paranoid as fuck, hhhmmm see what i mean, and yeah i got an xbox, not gonna waste my money on a ps3 now, and dont realy play too much anymore, only use it for watching movies and shit.


ha ha yeah bro some strong weed sets my panic attacks off lol but i got some calming techniques so it okay aslong as i smoke at night im cool but i dont sleep unless i smoke mate prison was so tough i was nakerd and had to work inside it fucking shit i never smoke while i meet family or go to meetings cause i get real anxious but it says it does that to people like us (similar condition) but i gotta deal with my ups and downs with the split pers dis im so stressy with it it nuts and think loads of stuff and what people thinking and i over anylize stuff ive had that for fucking years its mental the weed sorta calms it away like people with tourettes playing music do you get what i mean lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

p.s ps3 go cheap now too mate i got my 60gb for 70£ from cash genorator ...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Less of the raided talk lol I'm paranoid as it is. Good luck with the job interview.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ha ha yeah bro some strong weed sets my panic attacks off lol but i got some calming techniques so it okay aslong as i smoke at night im cool but i dont sleep unless i smoke mate prison was so tough i was nakerd and had to work inside it fucking shit i never smoke while i meet family or go to meetings cause i get real anxious but it says it does that to people like us (similar condition) but i gotta deal with my ups and downs with the split pers dis im so stressy with it it nuts and think loads of stuff and what people thinking and i over anylize stuff ive had that for fucking years its mental the weed sorta calms it away like people with tourettes playing music do you get what i mean lol


yeah man, if i smoke some strong shit, i end up trying to straighten up every crease in my t-shirt, cuz i think people are judging me, also wont look downa t my feet incase someone notices a double chin, but now, i have to admit iv gotten alot better, more confident better people skills etc starting to think it was just a teen thing, but i do have some bad days, cant deal with embarrassment at all, when people do shit like that on purpose i have to leave or i see red as i overthink the whole situation millions of times in my head, but as i said im getting alot better and hope it doesnt creep up on me like when i was 17 it was bad i wouldnt leave the house ever, and i cant realy be in large crouds as i tend to act like a dick and most likley end up getting charged for something stupid


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Less of the raided talk lol I'm paranoid as it is. Good luck with the job interview.


ha h aha dont risk it if you cant hack the paranoia .... dont tell no one your growing not even ya best pal never i know its hard REAL HARD but its worth it thats half the risk down the rest is being unlucky


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Less of the raided talk lol I'm paranoid as it is. Good luck with the job interview.


thanks mate, im looking forward to finding out the results of it, if i end up with this job i can afford a motorbike finally, and get my grow back on track instead of fuckin dole money being limited to 50 quid max every couple weeks on buying my grow equipment, that i realy need to finish this lot.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man, if i smoke some strong shit, i end up trying to straighten up every crease in my t-shirt, cuz i think people are judging me, also wont look downa t my feet incase someone notices a double chin, but now, i have to admit iv gotten alot better, more confident better people skills etc starting to think it was just a teen thing, but i do have some bad days, cant deal with embarrassment at all, when people do shit like that on purpose i have to leave or i see red as i overthink the whole situation millions of times in my head, but as i said im getting alot better and hope it doesnt creep up on me like when i was 17 it was bad i wouldnt leave the house ever, and i cant realy be in large crouds as i tend to act like a dick and most likley end up getting charged for something stupid


if attention is on me and i feel hot i worry peole can see if im going red and i get paniky shakey and really angry i dont care about people judging my looks cause im handsome anyway lol but its what they could be thinking about me etc its crazy even thinking it sets my split pers dis off lol i think nasty things lol mad man .... do you find your self drinking in large groups to feel better in a situation ??? i was at circus today no one was looking at me though there was loads of people there at first i was going all weird but after ten mins i seemed level and was great and because that went well my day is so so much better if u get what i mean as if it went wwrong my day would be ruined like propper cant settle etc


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thanks mate, im looking forward to finding out the results of it, if i end up with this job i can afford a motorbike finally, and get my grow back on track instead of fuckin dole money being limited to 50 quid max every couple weeks on buying my grow equipment, that i realy need to finish this lot.


why aint you claiming esa for your social anxiety ?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ha h aha dont risk it if you cant hack the paranoia .... dont tell no one your growing not even ya best pal never i know its hard REAL HARD but its worth it thats half the risk down the rest is being unlucky


thats what this site is for boasting all ur shit, instead of telling some prick who will tell all his best mates, who then pass it on the their best mates, then before u know it youv got all of your new "best mates" asking for free weed, and a potential grass to go collect his blue giro

ohh but you grow it, it doesnt cost you anything, thats the worst shit, hell iv had it like this before when i bought and oz to resale, ohh but you bought it with cash so you dont realy need to sell it, then youv got loads can you give me a gramm for free, thats the worst part, and tbh i can do a sentance for my grow, im not stupid i know the rules, but for what i have now id be out the next day.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> why aint you claiming esa for your social anxiety ?


never even heard of that before, been the see those psychiatrists, and shit, hard to talk about ur shit thats in ur head, i know alot of people say its so much better talking about it, but i prefer to be alone, hell if i could id move to india with a shack and some outdoor plants way out in the middle of bumfuck nowhere, hell i think in the near future i want to plan a trip to austrailia, and just live it up out in the middle of no where for a few months, sounds stupid but i like that sorta shit way out in the outback.

and since my anxiety isnt realy as bad as some, i dont want to realy claim loads of shit, i just want to grow, get a wee job and carry on with my existence


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats what this site is for boasting all ur shit, instead of telling some prick who will tell all his best mates, who then pass it on the their best mates, then before u know it youv got all of your new "best mates" asking for free weed, and a potential grass to go collect his blue giro
> 
> ohh but you grow it, it doesnt cost you anything, thats the worst shit, hell iv had it like this before when i bought and oz to resale, ohh but you bought it with cash so you dont realy need to sell it, then youv got loads can you give me a gramm for free, thats the worst part, and tbh i can do a sentance for my grow, im not stupid i know the rules, but for what i have now id be out the next day.


agreed lol exactly how it goes roll it up is the place to spill all those bottled up emotions about our lovely plants i love this place i just cant wait to get on the grow fingers crossed i get my place lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> never even heard of that before, been the see those psychiatrists, and shit, hard to talk about ur shit thats in ur head, i know alot of people say its so much better talking about it, but i prefer to be alone, hell if i could id move to india with a shack and some outdoor plants way out in the middle of bumfuck nowhere, hell i think in the near future i want to plan a trip to austrailia, and just live it up out in the middle of no where for a few months, sounds stupid but i like that sorta shit way out in the outback


lol ive been to new zealand it was nice dude and yeah i want a farm in south france or spain in the country away from people me my plants dog and misses peace . and the esa stands for employment support allowance you will get more money i have it for my conditions but started it on social anxiety and won the appeal i also get disability for my social anxiety and spd my esa i get 230 every two weeks and dla 82 every 4 weeks thats what your entitled to mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> lol ive been to new zealand it was nice dude and yeah i want a farm in south france or spain in the country away from people me my plants dog and misses peace . and the esa stands for employment support allowance you will get more money i have it for my conditions but started it on social anxiety and won the appeal i also get disability for my social anxiety and spd my esa i get 230 every two weeks and dla 82 every 4 weeks thats what your entitled to mate


hhmm, dont you need a doctors note for that kinda shit, i mean i know too many fools who do this shit, hell one guy i know is a gambling addict on sky, and he claims anxiety shit then can go to the gym, out everyday post status update on facebook bragging about his 'shape that he dont have' collect tattoos all over his body, they are all shit aswell, but still has no problem going out not drinking and singing on stage lmao


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

p.s you can work aswell mate i think 19 hours a week and still claim theres NOTHING wront with a mental disorder remember that im glad the support i get if i didnt i would kill my self truth !


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hhmm, dont you need a doctors note for that kinda shit, i mean i know too many fools who do this shit, hell one guy i know is a gambling addict on sky, and he claims anxiety shit then can go to the gym, out everyday post status update on facebook bragging about his 'shape that he dont have' collect tattoos all over his body, they are all shit aswell, but still has no problem going out not drinking and singing on stage lmao


no mate i dont do sick notes never have .


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> lol ive been to new zealand it was nice dude and yeah i want a farm in south france or spain in the country away from people me my plants dog and misses peace . and the esa stands for employment support allowance you will get more money i have it for my conditions but started it on social anxiety and won the appeal i also get disability for my social anxiety and spd my esa i get 230 every two weeks and dla 82 every 4 weeks thats what your entitled to mate


My life goal is to get some land and live it out somewhere nice, with my dogs and freedom to ride around naked if i wish, if i have to do a few years for that im fine with it, aslong as i can get to my goal, grow my way there? yes hopefully, im going out on a limb here and saying i can eventually get a few grow houses collect the cash, and fuck off to my destination of choice and live it up, probably a nice place where i can do some outdoor growing to keep me full of weed, i am still young yet, just trying to learn the ways planning for the future, and hopefully my goal can be reached, i have too much time on my hands and if i may blow my own trumpet, im not so stupid either backup plan is the way to go, because eventually somethings going to go wrong.

i see too many people living through their life on shit pay, struggling their whole lives, i dont want to be one of them people, who have to worry about money all the time, worry about feeding themselves and family, i want to get the £, hell in my mind its fairplay to me, as i said my nightmare will be shit job the rest of my life, i could go to uni and do all that crap, but i choose not to, because yeah im a lazy cunt, but not only that its fuckin hard to get buy nowadays, my grandparents worked their whole lives, and what do they get for it? a fucking house to die in, and some fucking crappy pension that just keeps them afloat? nahman theres more to life than that, live it to the max, or drown in the sewers with the rest of them.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> My life goal is to get some land and live it out somewhere nice, with my dogs and freedom to ride around naked if i wish, if i have to do a few years for that im fine with it, aslong as i can get to my goal, grow my way there? yes hopefully, im going out on a limb here and saying i can eventually get a few grow houses collect the cash, and fuck off to my destination of choice and live it up.


thats what dreams of made of my friend do it and live it proud !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> thats what dreams of made of my friend do it and live it proud !


fuckin A, i would rather do a 10 stretch than know im gonna be scimping buy the rest of my life. some call it greed, i call it opportunity lmao, people are born into riches they dont have to worry about fuck all, me i want to earn it, even if it is illegal, i wont be told by some greedy corporation that runs countries, and says who gets what, when, and how.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuckin A, i would rather do a 10 stretch than know im gonna be scimping buy the rest of my life. some call it greed, i call it opportunity lmao, people are born into riches they dont have to worry about fuck all, me i want to earn it, even if it is illegal, buy some greedy corporation that runs companies, and says who gets what, when, and how.


have you done time before ?. I hope you do maybe good few years from now you avitar will be a beach horizon !! living it proppa !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> have you done time before ? i hope you do maybe good few years from now you avitar will be a beach horizon !! living it proppa !


6 months in a secure unit, when i was 14-15, wernt as bad as it sounds, hell worse than prison, fucking strict ass staff, cant do fuckall in there, sure was boring but thats what books are for, and an hour of tv every night lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> have you done time before ?. I hope you do maybe good few years from now you avitar will be a beach horizon !! living it proppa !


i fucking typed that wrong read my comment that u replied to again, fuckin auto spelling shyte making me make no sense


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 6 months in a secure unit, when i was 14-15, wernt as bad as it sounds, hell worse than prison, fucking strict ass staff, cant do fuckall in there, sure was boring but thats what books are for, and an hour of tv every night lmao


mad stuff man i was in st annes a psych ward few years back for 4 half months no leave either that was a piss take a fucking drag getting headlocked all the time i just wanted see my family i hate the control im not a fucking rat im a person who lives free


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> mad stuff man i was in st annes a psych ward few years back for 4 half months no leave either that was a piss take a fucking drag getting headlocked all the time i just wanted see my family i hate the control im not a fucking rat im a person who lives free


yep, i used to be dragged down to the ground weekly, thats why i done 6 months instead of 3, choke holded, and some staff just didnt give a fuck, they would put you in a sleeper hold and tell you to wise up or ur going out, lmao only happaned once when i hit a staff member, and we were in a little room with no cameras, yep perfect haha, but apart from that, playing chess, reading, and fantasizing about getting out was a nightmare, you are literally broken down untill all you can think of is getting out, hhmm did have some good times in there, found out i was amazing at table tennis, good at chess, became alot smarter through reading books and shit, and a damn site lot healthier after giving up the fags.

the fucker of it is, i was literally brain washed into thinking i was getting out after 3 months, all the staff were bragging about me getting out after my next hearing, and what happens, yep Hello mr ****** we believe you need another 3 month order for rehabilitation, as reading through your shit we believe you have not changed and need more time in rehabilitation, thats when i started throwing plates like ninja stars, luckily i never hit anyone important and didnt end up in court.

and hey i never got outside untill my last week of being in there, i was let out on "leave" to the cinema, and to the beach in the last week of being inside, i would have though they would have weened you off like 2 months prior, since i never even payed for a coke in 6 month myself, but hey itis what itis


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

there wankers man like every one says the system is fucked i dont get it i used to hate the hearings. atleast in prison u can gett visitor watch tv 24/7 work gym and get fed i know it sounds rosey but i love my freedom i seen it no diff to the psych ward just i could see my lady is all wat matterd i could not wait to get out best feeling ever leaving them gates . its good u cracking on with life and got good dreams bud allways something to look forward too


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> there wankers man like every one says the system is fucked i dont get it i used to hate the hearings. atleast in prison u can gett visitor watch tv 24/7 work gym and get fed i know it sounds rosey but i love my freedom i seen it no diff to the psych ward just i could see my lady is all wat matterd i could not wait to get out best feeling ever leaving them gates . its good u cracking on with life and got good dreams bud allways something to look forward too


Yeah before i got hauled away to the fucking secure unit, i had a girlfreind, freinds i know it was my fault fuckin the police after being told time and time again, but after that night i got lifted, i was in a chase on a 50cc ped, lost everything in my pockets including my phone, i asked the police to contact my girlfreind to tell her where i was going and why etc, nothing was told to her, ffs, and when i got there i told my social worker to go to her house, told this bitch my girlfreind address, nothing was done, so buy the time i actually got back to the place where my girlfreind lived, this was 2 years later, because after being locked up i was in an open school, where i couldnt leave campus wihtout staff and was 4 hours away from home, never ghot leave for ages, and buy the time i actually got back to my girlfreind, she had fucked off with me thinking i just left her ffs it still makes me mad nobody would help me get her phone number what could i do i was behind 5 fucking magnet locked doors, i tried to tell her i was not coming back when i was on the ped if i got caught, so least she had a heads up, but still thats fucked, and as usual it dont fuckin matter i was just a stupid 14 year old who was a complete cunt, true but no need to be a cunt to someone who obviously needed help...

AND she could have came and visited me FOR FUCKING FREE, i could have been chatting to her nightly on the phone, and perhaps get leave to her parents house (since my mum wasnt stable enough to keep me) Instead, nah, just stay locked up, get out go to a fucking residential school that wernt much different from being locked up, couldnt even go to a shop without staff having to come with me, till i was 16 years old, got a couple month leave then discharged back home, I know why i failed college, maybe a bit of help back then would have went a long way to making me a better person but haha fuck it nothins gonna change now, already been there done that thinking how everything could have been different, was in a unit with 5 other boys 3 of which arnt seeing the light of day any soon and 2 of them who are already dead at the age of 20 and 17
ahaha see my fuckin life story keeps popping up in this thread


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah they didnt support your rights really mate .. lol to the girlfriend having a heads up . and fuck being moved around like that bet its good having and being control of your own lil world? if you no what i mean ..


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> yeah they didnt support your rights really mate .. lol to the girlfriend having a heads up . and fuck being moved around like that bet its good having and being control of your own lil world? if you no what i mean ..


yep definatly mate, i admit i was young stupid, and suppressed by peer pressure, a mistake i wont make again, well i do occasionally have a ride of a hot bike, but at least im not stupid enough to drive into a barn door 

ohh yeah i was in hospital for 2 nights with broken ribs, before i got locked up, was the best 2 nights of my life being able to watch tv till anytime i pleased, and having food delivered to me, hell i was even able to smoke, then when i got locked up i got hit hard by reality, but still somehow made some humorous sense of it all, giggling in my hearings, and just generally not giving a fuck.

and yeah i was in a park when the police pulled up i was the one on the ped, so when my girlfreind was leaving i told her, yeah if i get caught on this im not coming back, think i would have been more pissed off if she wasnt jus a piece of ass i liked...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yep definatly mate, i admit i was young stupid, and suppressed by peer pressure, a mistake i wont make again, well i do occasionally have a ride of a hot bike, but at least im not stupid enough to drive into a barn door


live and learn the hard way sometimes is the best and makes people better  well dude i am fucking baked tired and i got a fishing trip tomaz catch you in a bit good luck at your interview peace


----------



## iiKode (Jul 11, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> live and learn the hard way sometimes is the best and makes people better  well dude i am fucking baked tired and i got a fishing trip tomaz catch you in a bit good luck at your interview peace


cheers mate, i need to hit the hay aswell, got a long day tomorrow, and fuck its 5 am brilliant, 7 hours ill be sitting in front of a chef and admin for a hotel.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> speaking of magicians that dynamo is the best i ever seen fucking amazing


i only ever watched him once mate. he walked upto a girl with a tattoo of a woman and it clearly had make up on the eye making it look closed. he rubed his thumb over it to make it look open but it took the cunt 2 goes lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i only ever watched him once mate. he walked upto a girl with a tattoo of a woman and it clearly had make up on the eye making it look closed. he rubed his thumb over it to make it look open but it took the cunt 2 goes lmao


u just hate dymano u hater lolol the mans a legand i love him manlove of course tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

Morning boy's.

I know Steven Frayne personally, he's from Bradford and originally learnt to do card tricks on dead games as he was a Croupier for my casino branch for about 5 years.

He doesn't talk about his time as a croupier though, he tells everybody his grandfather taught him magic before he died but it's a load of bollocks.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

where ever he came from, best magician ive ever seen on telly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where ever he came from, best magician ive ever seen on telly.


He's very good but has got a lot of improvement and refinement to get through, he tends to fuck up the smaller, less flashy tricks and I've seen through plenty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

fuckin ell that symbiosis is on the ball, less than 24 hours from order to my pocket. now that's pro.

that thing turn up your end yet yorkie?


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

Give me a shovel and 5mins and I'd make the cunt dissapear


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

So I've borrowed an ozone generator to test run through chop with a view to getting one myself, "Makes yer skin crawl after a bit sat in the room with it snipping" he say's.

I set it off in the bedroom an hour or so ago with the door closed to see if it'll freshen up the room a bit, it's a weird sensation when you walk back in the room for sure.
Makes the hairs on your arms tingle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that thing turn up your end yet yorkie?


Lol aye mate, right on cue.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've borrowed an ozone generator to test run through chop with a view to getting one myself, "Makes yer skin crawl after a bit sat in the room with it snipping" he say's.
> 
> I set it off in the bedroom an hour or so ago with the door closed to see if it'll freshen up the room a bit, it's a weird sensation when you walk back in the room for sure.
> Makes the hairs on your arms tingle.


I thought they were bad for you mate, health wise I mean? I was under the impression you use them outside the area your working to nullify any escaping smells, I'm not sure just thought it had something to do with it being bad to breath?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I thought they were bad for you mate, health wise I mean? I was under the impression you use them outside the area your working to nullify any escaping smells, I'm not sure just thought it had something to do with it being bad to breath?


Well the sticker on it says "OZONE IN CONCENTRATIONS ABOVE 0.04PPM MAY BE INJURIOUS TO YOUR HEATH" so I suppose that's that, lol.

I don't intend to have it in a room with me at the same time for long as I can certainly feel it when I walk back in the room, my plants are in the loft so I'll chop them there with the O3 on the landing.
Then when I've finished chopping I'll probably blast the loft out with it then the rest of the house room by room.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well the sticker on it says "OZONE IN CONCENTRATIONS ABOVE 0.04PPM MAY BE INJURIOUS TO YOUR HEATH" so I suppose that's that, lol.
> 
> I don't intend to have it in a room with me at the same time for long as I can certainly feel it when I walk back in the room, my plants are in the loft so I'll chop them there with the O3 on the landing.
> Then when I've finished chopping I'll probably blast the loft out with it then the rest of the house room by room.


lol I've never actually seen one in action mate, I was going to buy one a while back for whilst I was trimming until the guy in the shop advised me it may not be a good idea and usually they would sell sand to the arabs given the chance so thought I'd steer clear until someone trustworthy had experimented and reported back, you'll have to let us know how you find it mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin ell that symbiosis is on the ball, less than 24 hours from order to my pocket. now that's pro.
> 
> you no i dont recommend shit don lol is it still the big rocks slightly yellow/orange tinge?
> 
> my chillzones ordered mon night late, came weds morning, they aint a full 20mg tho, tad over ten but not 20mg.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u just hate dymano u hater lolol the mans a legand i love him manlove of course tho lol



[video=youtube;xOwPdrmNPpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOwPdrmNPpM[/video]
have a look at him having to wipe away the make up he missed lol. if that wasnt the first one i saw i would probably like him


----------



## moggggys (Jul 12, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Any of you fellow uk growers grow autos? Please have a look if so https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/690429-look-normal-please-help.html
> 
> Also see mentioning about beating poca I'd choose to keep it with someone you can 110% trust. Buy gold and burry it? Or try to clean the money by paying abit of tax. Ill go with keeping it with someone can trust that way if raided funds are there to come out and start up again of course you may wanna come out and go break your back for crap money and a dickhead boss who's just been given better chances in life to reach the position of a boss or kissed the right arses.



plants look normal 


you cant trust anyone 100% no matter the imaginary 110% ( that would be going back on oneself so therefore 89% trust ) , i was married to my best friend , she was best friend with other people without my knowledge while i worked like a cunt doing peacework on 12 hr shifts , she was also not my best friend when she decided she wanted to be with someone else so kicked off trying to get me to hit her and when i wouldnt run off to a friend to call the cops saying i had , she was also not exactly 100% trustworthy when she used this info to get an ex-parte injuction to remove me from the area leaving me homeless after making no end of shit up , lack of evidence means fuck all when a lady says she and the kids are scared etc etc so mogs is out and out for 3 months 

so friends then , that 110% will work with friends yeah ? the same cunts who wanted nothing to do with me as ,,,, after all i had kicked the shit out of her and the children and was living a lie yeah ? , the same cunts who then went on to offer evidence ( which was ignored as not being fit for use ) whom it turned out had also shagged the whore ,,, so trust your friends ? fuck that 

so family ? you cant rock up and say hi mom can you look after 20 clap incase the cops take my door off for growing , not only will mommy be guilty but theres half a chance she may loose her house also assuming she doesnt kick your teeth in for growing in the first place , every other family member then ditto and lets not forget family ,,, bloods thicker etc , if someone gets into the shit your paying out to rescue or may pay out and not even know it ....... to be paid back never 

hole in the ground ? proberbly the best bet being honest , let no fucker know , make sure its well ventilated so the dogs cant suss it , tell no fucker , make sure you have a key for it in a different place , tell no fucker , triple wrap everything , tell no fucker , make sure it has access without issue , being seen isnt a problem but plastering it into a wall as an example is never going to work well if you have to kick a door off its hinge and go at a wall with an axe , much better therefore to have it stuck under something like a puddle pond ( but not the shed , airflow remember ) or a slab with a birdbath on it , under the gravel drive , hidden in a tree 20 foot up , tell no fucker whatsoever


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

morning guys...took girls out for nut feed this morning b4 i get back in me other garden and finish laying me slabs lol.....few pics......


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Give me a shovel and 5mins and I'd make the cunt dissapear


if you can dig that quick you can sort my garden out for me lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> if you can dig that quick you can sort my garden out for me lol


thinking about it now 5hrs for a shallow grave seems more likely mate, I gotta sort my garden out but fooking hate it when I got a grow on the go all I can think about is the bugs that me n the dogs could be carrying into the house, it's a good excuse to give the misses just don't know how long she'll but it for


----------



## moggggys (Jul 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well the sticker on it says "OZONE IN CONCENTRATIONS ABOVE 0.04PPM MAY BE INJURIOUS TO YOUR HEATH" so I suppose that's that, lol.
> 
> I don't intend to have it in a room with me at the same time for long as I can certainly feel it when I walk back in the room, my plants are in the loft so I'll chop them there with the O3 on the landing.
> Then when I've finished chopping I'll probably blast the loft out with it then the rest of the house room by room.



theres an issue with ozone and water , skipping shit loads theres water in your lungs , this has an imact and can really really fuck you up if you use this , however if you vent the dynamic changes plus depends where you vent to , i looked into it and as a get you out of the shit it would work but as everyday i wouldnt use it unless it was say in a shed at the bottom of the garden and then nowhere near neighbours , if one was asthmatic it can easily take them out !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

Ozone is not to be taken lightly but if you work it properly you'll be fine. Remember its got a half life of about a half hour, I rumor half hour on half off and repeat. I generally do that while I ,hop then stick it on in the drying room with the door shut. 

Sambo the grit looks whiter than the pic but its still good shit, tastes the part anyway ill give it a full run out this after.

I stupidly miscalculated the postage so was like .013 shy of coins to order them chillzones ffs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ozone is not to be taken lightly but if you work it properly you'll be fine. Remember its got a half life of about a half hour, I rumor half hour on half off and repeat. I generally do that while I ,hop then stick it on in the drying room with the door shut.
> 
> Sambo the grit looks whiter than the pic but its still good shit, tastes the part anyway ill give it a full run out this after.
> 
> I stupidly miscalculated the postage so was like .013 shy of coins to order them chillzones ffs.


you ordered a few times from them should have asked them to do a custom order seeing as u where short, also smokeyjoes is selling chillzones stuff but in smaller qauntitys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

looks like benteke is coming to spurs fuck yes, chelsea are after him too but says he favours a move to spurs, paulinio,benteke will keep bale watch us fucking av it this season especially if we get benteke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> if one was asthmatic it can easily take them out !


I've got 'Type 2 Brittle', the one that kills you!

.............


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

in my grow shop they have ozone generator that cut off when there too much in the air? well thats what the bloke said?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

had that yellow leaf prob last week....that canna nitro worked a treat......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

His shitsz staged.to death parantly

And what a suprise yman knows him yadda yadda yeh rite every cunt we mention he knows wtf lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> His shitsz staged.to death parantly
> 
> And what a suprise yman knows him yadda yadda yeh rite every cunt we mention he knows wtf lol


you enjoy them fingys ice?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> in my grow shop they have ozone generator that cut off when there too much in the air? well thats what the bloke said?


Yeah I've just read up on those, they were supposed to be getting tested by some air purification and medical firm to see how effective the sensors where but I don't know the result.

Theyre supposed to cut off when the amount gets to the Yank health guidelines but to be effective in odor removal they have to go above those limits so it's a bit of a gimmick.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> thinking about it now 5hrs for a shallow grave seems more likely mate, I gotta sort my garden out but fooking hate it when I got a grow on the go all I can think about is the bugs that me n the dogs could be carrying into the house, it's a good excuse to give the misses just don't know how long she'll but it for


im using that excuse next time the mrs wants me to do something lol

how have yo been keeping mate? did you get hold of that ak47 after?

i got to finish setting this lot back up. ive cleaned the wilmas and just had a food break before i rinse the new pebbles. smoking the glove hash wasnt the best idea tho lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where ever he came from, best magician ive ever seen on telly.


put one up sambo and I will tell u how he does it, fukin lots to scroll thru this morning


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;3WyoenjZAZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyoenjZAZw[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> His shitsz staged.to death parantly
> 
> And what a suprise yman knows him yadda yadda yeh rite every cunt we mention he knows wtf lol


Like who else have you mentioned that I know? You just make troll shit up these days!

Mate if you're from Bradford it's hard not to know Steven, back in the casino days when he finished work at silly o'clock in the morning he used to go to The Boilerhouse nightclub and do card tricks for pill heads all night.

That's where I first met him, then I started working for the casino about 3 years later.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;_4HdMWBXZ3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4HdMWBXZ3Y[/video]


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;3WyoenjZAZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyoenjZAZw[/video]


first one is flat metal spring back of legs, second one is walkin on summin submerged below tha water, third one coin trick is well old and you shud no how that's done, magnetic coin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;3WyoenjZAZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WyoenjZAZw[/video]


The leg levitation is done with a poly vinyl or thin steal strip going up the back of his leg that touches the floor, it bends and takes most of his leverage pressure as he leans.
It's the evolved version of this trick.......




And the river walk is a pre positioned plank a few inches under the water that he walks along.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im using that excuse next time the mrs wants me to do something lol
> 
> how have yo been keeping mate? did you get hold of that ak47 after?
> 
> i got to finish setting this lot back up. ive cleaned the wilmas and just had a food break before i rinse the new pebbles. smoking the glove hash wasnt the best idea tho lol


I'm all good cheers mate, how you been keeping?

I held out for them aslong as possible and then got some clones off me old mucca, I really couldn't wait any longer, this runs gonna get cut short coz the landlords are moving back in and chopping at 8wks with a week dry only gives me a matter of hours before they start moving their shit in lol it's really coming down to the wire on this one, if I'd have waited any longer I wouldn't have squeezed one in.

I always use it for an excuse when it comes to gardening until it can't be left any longer and there's not much she can say as she wants the money more than I do most of the time.

yeah those smoke breaks seem like a good idea right up until you gotta get back up off ya arse to do something and then it becomes a job for tomorrow lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

fuck off you wankers pissed on my bonfire now lolol i still reckon hes the best magician i ever seen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you ordered a few times from them should have asked them to do a custom order seeing as u where short, also smokeyjoes is selling chillzones stuff but in smaller qauntitys.


was thinking that but after totting up the difference is 20 c20's if i get em off smokeyjoe. i'll just get the piddley 0.1 coin and get the 50


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

ah man im best fuk off in garden get these slabs fin...or missis will be on to me n i wow get the ride tonite.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you ordered a few times from them should have asked them to do a custom order seeing as u where short, also smokeyjoes is selling chillzones stuff but in smaller qauntitys.





newuserlol said:


> fuck off you wankers pissed on my bonfire now lolol i still reckon hes the best magician i ever seen.


you aren't talking about dynamo fuckin chicken kiev are ya? he's proper gash man. and he's a fucking smoggy to boot.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off you wankers pissed on my bonfire now lolol i still reckon hes the best magician i ever seen.


my Mrs is the best one Ive seen , makes my wages fuck off b4 i ever get to see em ! , don't mind when she makes my cock three times the size though , good trick that one .


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was thinking that but after totting up the difference is 20 c20's if i get em off smokeyjoe. i'll just get the piddley 0.1 coin and get the 50


fuck the road is just getting better n better ordered some clonzepam late tues from abroad they arrived today sweeeeet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off you wankers pissed on my bonfire now lolol i still reckon hes the best magician i ever seen.


I actually agree with you mate, I just don't think he should have got in with the TV lot before getting shit tight.
His mistakes and the mechanics of tricks are getting sussed and he isn't as big a star as he's going to be yet, I don't want to see it all go wrong for him because the public spot sloppy work. 
He won't ever be as big as David Copperfield or even Paul Daniels if he carries on with the TV hype without improving, folk will just stop watching him.
I saw a few tricks in the first series that were proper cringe worthy, the coin already on the guys shoulder in full view before the trick even starts is the worst.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> my Mrs is the best one Ive seen , makes my wages fuck off b4 i ever get to see em ! , don't mind when she makes my cock three times the size though , good trick that one .


lmfao baz you should fuck the driving off and do stand up mate u are one funny fucker lol

you all good tho geezer? hows the bollack? deffo no lumps baz? seriously keep checking thats no joke the big C.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm just resisting the urge to get stuck in to this grit at work. might have to go n have a pint to take my mind off it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm just resisting the urge to get stuck in to this grit at work. might have to go n have a pint to take my mind off it



well i couldnt resist just popped four 2mg clonzepam lolol


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

@Don can you do me a favour and put a link up for BB, wants to have a look at the dippy??? and blue pit mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @Don can you do me a favour and put a link up for BB, wants to have a look at the dippy??? and blue pit mate


the bluepit aint on sale yet mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the bluepit aint on sale yet mate.


oh well just the dippy something or another then I can't remember what it was called felt a bit wobbly last night lol but would like to see what a mix of the pyscho, exo and livers looks like mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm all good cheers mate, how you been keeping?
> 
> I held out for them aslong as possible and then got some clones off me old mucca, I really couldn't wait any longer, this runs gonna get cut short coz the landlords are moving back in and chopping at 8wks with a week dry only gives me a matter of hours before they start moving their shit in lol it's really coming down to the wire on this one, if I'd have waited any longer I wouldn't have squeezed one in.
> 
> ...


im good thanks mate. i couldnt use that as an excuse a few weeks ago. she had me doing the passage out. i spent ages stripping the paint off all the wood and she decided to start painting the walls. she got shit loads on the wood i had stripped i could have killed the fucker lol

thats the main thing stopping me from going private rented. the council are shit but they leave us alone most of the time.

i just had another fucker and havent cleaned out 1 bag yet lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off you wankers pissed on my bonfire now lolol i still reckon hes the best magician i ever seen.


i fucking hate it aswell, remember that show that taught you all the tricks, with the masked man, he would hang himself then untie himself and be alive, he would stay under water for 15 minuts a a time etc, they reveal it all and im just like wtf that was shit now


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao baz you should fuck the driving off and do stand up mate u are one funny fucker lol
> 
> you all good tho geezer? hows the bollack? deffo no lumps baz? seriously keep checking thats no joke the big C.


hahaha, m8, the spud is much better, 4got i was playing football on tip & i aint exercised for decades, think i strained me taters ! what with the 93.000 gear changes every day ,me poor dangling sack couldnt take it !,did you catch them pics of my thrip grow that i took the other day m8 ?, some nice stuff in amongst it. fishing tomoz, & thanks to Indi i have medication to boot !. Where is Indi ?? hasn't answered my email or pm ??? Cant settle with you until you get in touch m8, hate owing anybody to long.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im good thanks mate. i couldnt use that as an excuse a few weeks ago. she had me doing the passage out. i spent ages stripping the paint off all the wood and she decided to start painting the walls. she got shit loads on the wood i had stripped i could have killed the fucker lol
> 
> thats the main thing stopping me from going private rented. the council are shit but they leave us alone most of the time.
> 
> i just had another fucker and havent cleaned out 1 bag yet lol


Women are absolute nightmares mate I got loads to put right here before we leave in a couple of months, mine decided to start painting knowing I'd have to sort it out so now I'm decorating it for the landlords to move bakc into.

I'd love a council house but they're like rocking horse shit down here unless you have kids etc.
were moving into a family members house from here and they know what I do so I'm gonna have the smallest of the 3 bedrooms to do my thing and then I won't have to worry about inspections either so will save all the headaches I've been having over the past few years, the plan is 3x600 my large 8bulb T5 and a prop and mom area, should be the start of good times aslong as I don't get caught on this on mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> hahaha, m8, the spud is much better, 4got i was playing football on tip & i aint exercised for decades, think i strained me taters ! what with the 93.000 gear changes every day ,me poor dangling sack couldnt take it !,did you catch them pics of my thrip grow that i took the other day m8 ?, some nice stuff in amongst it. fishing tomoz, & thanks to Indi i have medication to boot !. Where is Indi ?? hasn't answered my email or pm ??? Cant settle with you until you get in touch m8, hate owing anybody to long.


think he was on the grog last night baz probably having a lay in mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i fucking hate it aswell, remember that show that taught you all the tricks, with the masked man, he would hang himself then untie himself and be alive, he would stay under water for 15 minuts a a time etc, they reveal it all and im just like wtf that was shit now


yeah i agree, can member when that cunt david blaine was up in that box with no food etc for how long and loaded magazine hired out a mini helicopter the ones you control handheld, they attached a bag of mcdonalds on to it and where flying it next to his box lmao


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i fucking hate it aswell, remember that show that taught you all the tricks, with the masked man, he would hang himself then untie himself and be alive, he would stay under water for 15 minuts a a time etc, they reveal it all and im just like wtf that was shit now


Breaking the magicians code I think it was called mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i agree, can member when that cunt david blaine was up in that box with no food etc for how long and loaded magazine hired out a mini helicopter the ones you control handheld, they attached a bag of mcdonalds on to it and where flying it next to his box lmao


iv heard about it being a hologram i doubt he done that, but yet again there are people who do 40 day water fasts, so its not unbelievable either. yeah think it was 40 days without food, then he jumped 50 foot onto cardboard boxes, lil bitch took forever to jump aswell


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

these clonzepam are niiiiiiiice house could burn down and i wouldnt give a fuck, prob just try light a fag off it lmao

came from budapest, av been there before some fucking lovely birds but omg its a borefest that city.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> @Don can you do me a favour and put a link up for BB, wants to have a look at the dippy??? and blue pit mate


www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

anyone know if a 4 inch budget extractor fan will cool a 600 in a 5 inch cooltube, yeah i said i was gonna get a hood, but i realy need to get moving with this, getting a cooltube for 30 quid, use it in the 250 for 2 weeks, then should be able to get my 600 ballast, then if this 4 inch extractor works, i can run that until i can get me a decent extractor, all this budget shit is a waste of money, i advise if any noob gonna get filter, fan, etc get the real deal, known names etc you fuckin buy the cheap shit, and end out needing the real good stuff anyway ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> oh well just the dippy something or another then I can't remember what it was called felt a bit wobbly last night lol but would like to see what a mix of the pyscho, exo and livers looks like mate


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> www.breedersboutique.com


cheers mate, some good looking strains there!!!!!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2733744View attachment 2733745View attachment 2733746


How stable is that strain mate, still on my list, any chance theres any fems yet nah?

those catylx's are fuckin peanut size jeez


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2733744View attachment 2733745View attachment 2733746



looking lovely mate certainly gives me something to think about.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone know if a 4 inch budget extractor fan will cool a 600 in a 5 inch cooltube, yeah i said i was gonna get a hood, but i realy need to get moving with this, getting a cooltube for 30 quid, use it in the 250 for 2 weeks, then should be able to get my 600 ballast, then if this 4 inch extractor works, i can run that until i can get me a decent extractor, all this budget shit is a waste of money, i advise if any noob gonna get filter, fan, etc get the real deal, known names etc you fuckin buy the cheap shit, and end out needing the real good stuff anyway ffs


Only one way to find out mate set it up a couple of days before you need it and see how it does before you put anything in there.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Only one way to find out mate set it up a couple of days before you need it and see how it does before you put anything in there.


yeah well, i got plants in the now  will just have to test it once i can.. iv heard of other people cooling 6ers with 4 inch fans, but didnt know weather they were using RVK's or what, i dont see why it wouldn't cool it to a certain extent...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> cheers mate, some good looking strains there!!!!!


aye some corkers.


iiKode said:


> How stable is that strain mate, still on my list, any chance theres any fems yet nah?
> those catylx's are fuckin peanut size jeez


to be honest i'm only just running it for the first time myself and i got it in clone. no fems of it though. as far as i know there's a few pheno's fred west's creation that one, i'll ask him to chime in


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

don if your short on the btc for the 20mgs, maligan has clonzepam abit cheaper mine arrived today and fuck me they are spot on mate,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

i've sorted it now fella, cheers though  i did like the one you sent me, think it was banana flavour? under the tongue jobbie, i was nicely dulled in the boozer.

how'd you rate the clonze compared to the vals?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've sorted it now fella, cheers though  i did like the one you sent me, think it was banana flavour? under the tongue jobbie, i was nicely dulled in the boozer.
> 
> how'd you rate the clonze compared to the vals?


they are stronger don hit harder and last longer mate and that maligan has the real deal, that banana flavour one where generics and a tad weak these ones of maligan are the real mcoy.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

yer i had one of those cheep fans just to cool room bit more of a intake....now its just sitting around lol.....


iiKode said:


> anyone know if a 4 inch budget extractor fan will cool a 600 in a 5 inch cooltube, yeah i said i was gonna get a hood, but i realy need to get moving with this, getting a cooltube for 30 quid, use it in the 250 for 2 weeks, then should be able to get my 600 ballast, then if this 4 inch extractor works, i can run that until i can get me a decent extractor, all this budget shit is a waste of money, i advise if any noob gonna get filter, fan, etc get the real deal, known names etc you fuckin buy the cheap shit, and end out needing the real good stuff anyway ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

View attachment 2733775

got five g of this on route too, hopefully be here tommorow hmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

Mmmm manila? Caramello?

I've just rocked up to the boozer n paid me tab from yesters, 31.40 ffs wounded.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Women are absolute nightmares mate I got loads to put right here before we leave in a couple of months, mine decided to start painting knowing I'd have to sort it out so now I'm decorating it for the landlords to move bakc into.
> 
> I'd love a council house but they're like rocking horse shit down here unless you have kids etc.
> were moving into a family members house from here and they know what I do so I'm gonna have the smallest of the 3 bedrooms to do my thing and then I won't have to worry about inspections either so will save all the headaches I've been having over the past few years, the plan is 3x600 my large 8bulb T5 and a prop and mom area, should be the start of good times aslong as I don't get caught on this on mate


it is getting bad for housing round here too. i can see why that cunt camaron has put that bed room tax in but i still hate the fucker. my mrs has been here 10 years from when no one wanted to live in this street. we'd never get a swop unless it was to private now. but its got a bit better here lately tho so i dont want to move as bad. my mate might be moving and renting his house out so that would be an advantage. hes got a nice little 2 room extension too that he uses as a smoking room and toilet/tumble dryer room. just got to wait for him to move


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone know if a 4 inch budget extractor fan will cool a 600 in a 5 inch cooltube, yeah i said i was gonna get a hood, but i realy need to get moving with this, getting a cooltube for 30 quid, use it in the 250 for 2 weeks, then should be able to get my 600 ballast, then if this 4 inch extractor works, i can run that until i can get me a decent extractor, all this budget shit is a waste of money, i advise if any noob gonna get filter, fan, etc get the real deal, known names etc you fuckin buy the cheap shit, and end out needing the real good stuff anyway ffs


it should do something. a few degrees is better than nothing. i started with the cheep and cheerful. im not knocking it, its what got me started but the filter only lasted 2 grows. the rhino pro i got has lasted 4 and is still going strong. tidy reflectors are my next item to get. either that or a set of the uvb lights?


----------



## deviney (Jul 12, 2013)

alright guys, I have just got seeds and gunna be setting up my growroom very soon (iv got all the parts, they just need putting together)

I was wondering if you guys grow in the UK would you have any tips on keeping the filth away from my door because i dont fancy being judged in court by some man in a wig hahaha

All tips appreciated and your opinions on how risky it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

Too risky man we just talk about it n borrow pics off the net  lol
joking aside my mate told me there's a fuckin new firm well not a firm but a couple of handy blokes got themselves a handheld camera with a flir filter thingy going round taxing folk left right n center.


----------



## deviney (Jul 12, 2013)

am not to worried about that because ill be growing in a secure location am more worried about things like

- helicopter detecting heat sigs
- my dodgey high use of electric 

and what ever else you guys can tell me

on a side note is the camera basically a heat detection kind of camera? iv never heard of one that commercially available to the little guy


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mmmm manila? Caramello?
> 
> I've just rocked up to the boozer n paid me tab from yesters, 31.40 ffs wounded.


culero aka butthash lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

The cameras cost but you can buy a hand held for bout half a grand. Bottom line is a couple of 600w lamps won't get you noticed. Telling folks you grow is the biggest no no.

Welcome to RIU


----------



## deviney (Jul 12, 2013)

ill be keeping that top secret! haha 

so will i be safe from the helicopter then? how come the handheld cameras can detect grows so easy compared to the police helicopter or is it just because the firm of lads are putting more work in to find the grows than the police?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> culero aka butthash lol


poop nuggets eh lol


deviney said:


> ill be keeping that top secret! haha
> 
> so will i be safe from the helicopter then? how come the handheld cameras can detect grows so easy compared to the police helicopter or is it just because the firm of lads are putting more work in to find the grows than the police?


i'd say so, if you are growing in the loft you'll need to insulate it and best exhaust into the chimney breast, that should see you fine. aye the local toerags are just going up n doon streets marking the numbers then paying them a visit, the rozzers have to borrow the FLIR camera's off the energy companies and then get warrants.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2013)

afternoon fukkerz how are we all today? so ive not been on for a week cos i moved house last friday, and still no fucking internet Sky gonna be the 23rd b4 my broadband is activated...bastards, so ive popped into ma mums to use hers and see whats happening in the RIU world 2day, anyway since my move ive got my new grow tent all set up with my 400w hps and 2 100w cfls along with my filter and fans im all good to go, the cuttings i got just before moving have proper taken off now and are about a foot tall so ive flipped to 12/12 already, will get pics up as soon as my internet is connected, the Holy grail kush is gonna be a monster, ive also popped a blue grape dream seed and see how it goes 12/12 from start to finish. i also chopped my blue lemon thai 3 days ago so its currently hanging drying just now will be getting put into jars in another few days will be about an oz dry weight by my estimate which isnt bad for growing under a 300w cfl. now got 5 plants in total just been put under 12/12 so hopefully in 10-12 weeks ive got a lovely overgrown garden in my tent lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah well, i got plants in the now  will just have to test it once i can.. iv heard of other people cooling 6ers with 4 inch fans, but didnt know weather they were using RVK's or what, i dont see why it wouldn't cool it to a certain extent...


my 4''ruk does the job for my old tin shed


----------



## deviney (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> poop nuggets eh lol
> 
> i'd say so, if you are growing in the loft you'll need to insulate it and best exhaust into the chimney breast, that should see you fine. aye the local toerags are just going up n doon streets marking the numbers then paying them a visit, the rozzers have to borrow the FLIR camera's off the energy companies and then get warrants.


Noway! fuckin bastards shud grow their own! haha supprised the police havnt invested in there own FLIR


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i had one of those cheep fans just to cool room bit more of a intake....now its just sitting around lol.....View attachment 2733773View attachment 2733774


i Have something similar, but i think mines might be better quality than that, hopefully it will do the jobby

this is the same fan i have
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Inline-Fan-Carbon-Filter-and-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/281051884432?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item416fff6b90

its not bad, just doesnt have the power to suck all the hot air out of me room with the 250, sometimes still hit 30c, nevermind a 600, but if its in a tube then surley 6 inches away from the bulb it will be doing something, and as baz said his 4 incher does the job on his setup, and on his wife haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

deviney said:


> Noway! fuckin bastards shud grow their own! haha supprised the police havnt invested in there own FLIR


they probably do, but choppers are easy to get, expensive mind, but alot easier to catch us looking from up there, rather than walking around doing seperate houses, slower on ground thatn up in the air i suppose.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

holy fuck, we arnt all as safe as we suspect, this guy has it imagine what the trillion dollar company that is our government has.
[video=youtube;2MKV3CbgLmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MKV3CbgLmQ[/video]

hear through walls, can hear your heartbeat from 6 foot away, jesus this is madness, yet we dont hear fuckall about it till they want us to?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

lol his shit is insane.....


iiKode said:


> holy fuck, we arnt all as safe as we suspect, this guy has it imagine what the trillion dollar company that is our government has.
> [video=youtube;2MKV3CbgLmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MKV3CbgLmQ[/video]
> 
> hear through walls, can hear your heartbeat from 6 foot away, jesus this is madness, yet we dont hear fuckall about it till they want us to?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol his shit is insane.....


i know man, some real sceince fiction shit happening now adays, shit people would laugh at back in the olden days


----------



## Leonlighting (Jul 12, 2013)

I am using the following for my grow and need to know how much to use per litre each week. Bit of a novice so any help would be appreciated.

Bio Grow
Bio Bloom
Fish Mix
Top Max

Some sort of schedule would be appreciated


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

afternoon bitches, fucking soaked waterpistols land they hold over a litre! gotta go op tonight, se how yellow or green they are, if still yellow il up the feed, find my sqiwrty bottle and spray one plant with taht stuff see what happens
in the other op both livers are setting in on starter nutes and on rhiz, should take of soon, already getting freh growth after 2 days, they do like the MH

another n00b ffs,as if we aint got enough sambo's lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2013)

Leonlighting said:


> I am using the following for my grow and need to know how much to use per litre each week. Bit of a novice so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Bio Grow
> Bio Bloom
> ...


Just google BioBizz feeding schedule and you'll find it no probs that's what I did when I was using BioBizz mate, u increase the amount of grow, bloom and top max depending on where u are at with ur grow. Hope this helps dude


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

Leonlighting said:


> I am using the following for my grow and need to know how much to use per litre each week. Bit of a novice so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Bio Grow
> Bio Bloom
> ...


Feeding biobloom every week? well in my experience you need to feed ever watering, or at least every 2nd watering, i was seeing deficiencies when i did not feed, but yeah that could be strain dependant, in flower i would feed biogrow for the first 2 weeks, then after that start adding 1ml per L of bloom, and i threw in topmax aswell used topmax same as biobloom, and up it every feed untill you hit around 3ml per L, i was way up at 5-6 ml per L last grow and didnt see any burning, but yeah that could be strain dependant, just have to start off with a little, if you see any deficiencies, up the feed, untill you stop seeing def's and you should be good. 3ml per L worked great for me last grow, then after about week 5 i was upping it just to see how much the plant could take.

im sure indi could correct me on this, same with sambo, they are soil growers aswell


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon bitches, fucking soaked waterpistols land they hold over a litre! gotta go op tonight, se how yellow or green they are, if still yellow il up the feed, find my sqiwrty bottle and spray one plant with taht stuff see what happens
> in the other op both livers are setting in on starter nutes and on rhiz, should take of soon, already getting freh growth after 2 days, they do like the MH
> 
> another n00b ffs,as if we aint got enough sambo's lmao


how u doin mate, get those waterpistols in the grow, fill em with feed an sit back feedin ur plants in style


these noob better get off my lawn..... hahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

Ice did u say the PE are quite hungry when it comes to nutes?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

anyone see this, i never knew this, doesnt say it on the bottle about the pk part, learn something new everyday.
Possibly the most awaited product in years, highly recommended. Magne-Cal + works alongside the PK to aid with the uptake of these vital elements as well as giving the plant a surge of trace elements. 

As the demand for Phosphorus and Potassium increases so does the demand for Magnesium and Calcium. It is vital to have the correct ratio which Magne-Cal + has. Magne-Cal + will also stop Magnesium and Calcium deficiencies as well as giving the plant a food source to green up the leaves. 

There is just the one bottle for both the vegatative stage as well as the flowering stage.



Enhance the performance of any PK booster
Prevent nutrient lockout
NO more Mg or Ca deficiencies
Give your plants a boost of trace elements
Available in 500ml and 1L bottles, please select:


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Feeding biobloom every week? well in my experience you need to feed ever watering, or at least every 2nd watering, i was seeing deficiencies when i did not feed, but yeah that could be strain dependant, in flower i would feed biogrow for the first 2 weeks, then after that start adding 1ml per L of bloom, and i threw in topmax aswell used topmax same as biobloom, and up it every feed untill you hit around 3ml per L, i was way up at 5-6 ml per L last grow and didnt see any burning, but yeah that could be strain dependant, just have to start off with a little, if you see any deficiencies, up the feed, untill you stop seeing def's and you should be good. 3ml per L worked great for me last grow, then after about week 5 i was upping it just to see how much the plant could take.
> 
> im sure indi could correct me on this, same with sambo, they are soil growers aswell



yeah with the Biobizz stuff you feed ever watering but its always advisable to just water em now n again with fresh water


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

fukin booze bin ona bit of a mission wiv th gambling and drinking bailed my position so on it smoking drinkin and reading shit loads of info hopin to jump back in, baz sos m8 never wrry m8 lemme no wen u have it an I will send new details bin a bit tied up, Sambo them fukin clones are dead ha ha no man they are awesome and pickin up, all look good so far...well skilful on your part m8 foreva gr8ful


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah with the Biobizz stuff you feed ever watering but its always advisable to just water em now n again with fresh water


yeah i like to give mines some fresh water every now an again, this playgrow lightmix, is mad, got some realy good root growth in my 2 newly potted plants, its some good shit for sure, think im switching soils


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ice did u say the PE are quite hungry when it comes to nutes?


FUK YEH, last round i was feeding em 6-7ml per litre of base nutes, bare in mind the bottle says max 4ml thats nuts, no burn no nothing,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK YEH, last round i was feeding em 6-7ml per litre of base nutes, bare in mind the bottle says max 4ml thats nuts, no burn no nothing,


Fuck me lol was that every feed aswell? And how many weeks from seed did ya start feeding them?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

im usisng biobizz with coco.....i feed nut 1 day ph water next and so on.....


Saerimmner said:


> yeah with the Biobizz stuff you feed ever watering but its always advisable to just water em now n again with fresh water


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me lol was that every feed aswell? And how many weeks from seed did ya start feeding them?


 end of veg all way thru m8 and yeh every feed


anwyays cooking spag bol from iceland and ther s fucking spring over a inch long in the mince, just noticed as i was cooking,, took sum pics n that

wat ya reckon i should do/.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> end of veg all way thru m8 and yeh every feed
> 
> 
> anwyays cooking spag bol from iceland and ther s fucking spring over a inch long in the mince, just noticed as i was cooking,, took sum pics n that
> ...


Sue the cunts lol say ya choked on it and ya misses had to do the hiemlich manoeuvre on ya lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> end of veg all way thru m8 and yeh every feed
> 
> 
> anwyays cooking spag bol from iceland and ther s fucking spring over a inch long in the mince, just noticed as i was cooking,, took sum pics n that
> ...


get as much as you can out of it mate, thats not right theres bits of metal in your food, tell them you have kids, who know wtf would have happened if one of them had that in their throat, ud be lookin at millions if there was a fatality with that no?

spagetti bollox and grenades, hhhmm my favourite.

remember if u end up wif loads of £, you know me n badgers were here to help ya


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sue the cunts lol say ya choked on it and ya misses had to do the hiemlich manoeuvre on ya lol


yeah one of these ya mean haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Alright lads, what a fuckin day I had, got a lift up from down south and went to pick me van up, fucking thing wouldn't start. Had to wait an hour and a half on my bro comin with jump leads. Left the job at 2 o'clock and only in the door now ffs

had a look in at my plants, fuck ther gettin big, bushy as fuck to and no so much in a good way. I've been choppin shit of al thru veg and now I reckon I could fill a bin liner with more shit tht won't amount to much. Goina give them a good final trim tomoro, ther 2 weeks in flower an didnt wanna touch them but in goina have to. Hard to believe at a time I had 18 in ther lol, now there's only 8 and takin up the same space. The autos comin along nice tho, ill get a few pics up in half an hour once lights are out


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

Or this way lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

mastergrow said:


> alright lads, what a fuckin day i had, got a lift up from down south and went to pick me van up, fucking thing wouldn't start. Had to wait an hour and a half on my bro comin with jump leads. Left the job at 2 o'clock and only in the door now ffs
> 
> had a look in at my plants, fuck ther gettin big, bushy as fuck to and no so much in a good way. I've been choppin shit of al thru veg and now i reckon i could fill a bin liner with more shit tht won't amount to much. Goina give them a good final trim tomoro, ther 2 weeks in flower an didnt wanna touch them but in goina have to. Hard to believe at a time i had 18 in ther lol, now there's only 8 and takin up the same space. The autos comin along nice tho, ill get a few pics up in half an hour once lights are out


u told me to remind u its friday for that thing, but i undertsand if ya busy man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

Got a pic of one of the PE, think they mite survive but it's proper slowed growth down. There 16 days from seed 

Also a quick pic of the BBC that's outside, gonna take a few cuts tomoz for a back up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Got a pic of one of the PE, think they mite survive but it's proper slowed growth down. There 16 days from seed
> View attachment 2734170
> Also a quick pic of the BBC that's outside, gonna take a few cuts tomoz for a back up lol
> View attachment 2734173


my pe this round wer the same badgers,slow going, im about same as you from seed i reckon but mine is biggeru got yellow too? must be this batch theyve done


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u told me to remind u its friday for that thing, but i undertsand if ya busy man


Goina go get it tomoro m8, then I have it, dunno wer to get a bag to post it in tho but ill try leave it with someone to get a bag and post it next week while I'm away again m8. Ill try my best to he it to u next week, ill even take a pic of it tomoro to show u I've bothered my ass to go get it lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my pe this round wer the same badgers,slow going, im about same as you from seed i reckon but mine is biggeru got yellow too? must be this batch theyve done


Yeah a lil bit mate I fed em two days ago for the first time with 1ml a+b and 2ml Rhiz to try sort em out from the crippling heat. been mistin em with rhiz aswell. I have seen a little improvement but very minimal


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Couple of group shots


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Shitty pics I know but I got no room in there. First one is psychosis. The next is blueberry and then the exo, autos comin up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Auto cheese candy. Seems the side that was facing more light the hairs are turnin orange, I turned the fucker around. Dunno when it's ready lol, hasn't swollen much maybe cos not gettin much light but ill let her go a while yet anyway

yes ice, these ones are sideways just for u lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2734212View attachment 2734217View attachment 2734219View attachment 2734220View attachment 2734223
> 
> Auto cheese candy. Seems the side that was facing more light the hairs are turnin orange, I turned the fucker around. Dunno when it's ready lol, hasn't swollen much maybe cos not gettin much light but ill let her go a while yet anyway
> 
> yes ice, these ones are sideways just for u lol


lmao u cunt!

u know u would solv your heat issues in the hot weather ip u cheled for a hood? reflectors is shit, im ditching mine next round for hood for sure, fuk reflectors like.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao u cunt!
> 
> u know u would solv your heat issues in the hot weather ip u cheled for a hood? reflectors is shit, im ditching mine next round for hood for sure, fuk reflectors like.


I would if I had issues with heat u twat, my temps rarely push 28


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

day ???? veg from seed cant e more than 3 weeks im sure 
on 4ml base nutes the yellowing is sloweley going as i move up,, gave 3 ml day b4 yesterday and i gave 4ml today, il chek in a day or so and prolly go upto 5,, these pe sum hungy gals
physco bak in veg after my timer clusterfuk




Mastergrow said:


> I would if I had issues with heat u twat, my temps rarely push 28


ahh fucking wouldnt would they u cunt!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm getting a 5" air cooled hood next week seen a supernova one that kode showed me that looks a belter. Only 50 notes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm getting a 5" air cooled hood next week seen a supernova one that kode showed me that looks a belter. Only 50 notes


er yeh i think thats the one i got? just remeebr to get sum tape to after u have slid the glass in tape each edge or ur losing suction.,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> er yeh i think thats the one i got? just remeebr to get sum tape to after u have slid the glass in tape each edge or ur losing suction.,


Yeah I was worried about that don't want it bypassing my filter and chuking a smell out. Gonna need a couple of 4" to 5" reducer things. Need baz to post that link up to them rubber ones. Can only see plastic ones on fle bay and think the rubber ones would be a better more air tight fit


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was worried about that don't want it bypassing my filter and chuking a smell out. Gonna need a couple of 4" to 5" reducer things. Need baz to post that link up to them rubber ones. Can only see plastic ones on fle bay and think the rubber ones would be a better more air tight fit


Mine were metal ones m8, from greens of Bristol , had to cut slits in them to fit tube then just tape up with silver tape.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was worried about that don't want it bypassing my filter and chuking a smell out. Gonna need a couple of 4" to 5" reducer things. Need baz to post that link up to them rubber ones. Can only see plastic ones on fle bay and think the rubber ones would be a better more air tight fit


i use em mate and hoset ther a tight as fek fit, use a ducting clamp and ur not loosing fek all,, i bought wrong ducting first op and bought on eof themand ther a treat, does your hood have 2 holes for ducting? just kow u wont need your filter attached till late flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

Gaffer tape all the way haha.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Mine were metal ones m8, from greens of Bristol , had to cut slits in them to fit tube then just tape up with silver tape.


Shit I thought they were rubber ones. durrrrrr come to think about it it would b impossible to clip ducting to rubber reducers unless you taped em up lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gaffer tape all the way haha.


It's the gaffer , with selywy froggit , remember that Don ? Prob not , I'm not sure if you're a young chicken ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gaffer tape all the way haha.


our paki shops call it cloth tape,,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use em mate and hoset ther a tight as fek fit, use a ducting clamp and ur not loosing fek all,, i bought wrong ducting first op and bought on eof themand ther a treat, does your hood have 2 holes for ducting? just kow u wont need your filter attached till late flower


Yeah it's one with to holes. Yeah ain't got my filter hooked up atm. Think ill jus get some placcy ones and gaffer em up to b on the safe side


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

High as giraffes tits I am.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> High as giraffes tits I am.


ayyye the youth of today! i was fucked last night on those vallies of SR was still fucked wen a woke up,,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-CANNA-MONONUTRIENTS-NITROGEN-1L-CANNA-TERRA-AQUA-HYDRO-and-COCO-/230889589493?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35c2178af5


^ for N def? just incase like


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> High as giraffes tits I am.


nice bit of grit don?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ayyye the youth of today! i was fucked last night on those vallies of SR was still fucked wen a woke up,,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-CANNA-MONONUTRIENTS-NITROGEN-1L-CANNA-TERRA-AQUA-HYDRO-and-COCO-/230889589493?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item35c2178af5
> 
> ...


you enjoyed them then mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you enjoyed them then mate lol


only had one mate and a was wankered, only came round really at bowt 4 today lol,, did get a good nights sleep tho best since i can remeebr anwyays,,nice 1 and yeh ther ws 6

got sum zoppies and a lil sumthing else cumming your way next week m8. 


just looking at extractors for inlet only need a 5" one get em on ebay for like 18 qwid, inline, thatel doo only inlet

and sambo i fail to see anything outa the norm on these livers, got sum nice fresh growth already and ther on start and rhiz,

put sum pics of main op ealier looking goodmatey


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm getting a 5" air cooled hood next week seen a supernova one that kode showed me that looks a belter. Only 50 notes


that things a beast, ill e gettin a cooltube, till i can afford a hood....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was worried about that don't want it bypassing my filter and chuking a smell out. Gonna need a couple of 4" to 5" reducer things. Need baz to post that link up to them rubber ones. Can only see plastic ones on fle bay and think the rubber ones would be a better more air tight fit


iv got a plastic one, its pretty tight, i did tape it up tho just to make sure, pretty strong fuckers aswell considerin they are plastic


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

just orders me 5 barneys farm blue cheese fem...5 barneys farm acapulco gold......these are the freebee seeds gave me....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

Aye its reet nice, been nicely mellowed.


newuserlol said:


> nice bit of grit don?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

how long do they usualy take to come?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how long do they usualy take to come?



what ya talking bout mate?

what them seeds? if so not long couple of days at max, nice choice on the acopolco gold fucking lovely smoke that is.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

this...........


imcjayt said:


> just orders me 5 barneys farm blue cheese fem...5 barneys farm acapulco gold......these are the freebee seeds gave me....View attachment 2734384


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what ya talking bout mate?


evening all, how is everyone tonite?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

yer well plan is to take 1 of acopolco and 1 barneys and make seeds off them.....same with the freebees


newuserlol said:


> what ya talking bout mate?
> 
> what them seeds? if so not long couple of days at max, nice choice on the acopolco gold fucking lovely smoke that is.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

not so bad...u?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well plan is to take 1 of acopolco and 1 barneys and make seeds off them.....same with the freebees


im not a pro, but im not sure thts the way it works, crossing strains an all that, im sure someone else on here will tell ya


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

orderd them with a tshirt to be on safe side......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

yer some bloke i speak to on ere dose lot of crossing and making seeds ect.....last week been giving me info ect......so thort mite as well try it.....


iiKode said:


> im not a pro, but im not sure thts the way it works, crossing strains an all that, im sure someone else on here will tell ya


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that things a beast, ill e gettin a cooltube, till i can afford a hood....


Yeah mate they look beltin. gonna order one next Friday me thinks. My temps are averaging like 35 atm so it's much needed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all, how is everyone tonite?


yeah not too bad mate, bit wrecked on a load of clonzepam, could murder a joint tho should have 5g of culero delivered tomorrow tho hmmmmmm

you smoking anything nice?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> orderd them with a tshirt to be on safe side......


no need mate seeds are legal in this country.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

ah man..mine been the same only way can get it down atm is leave me door open.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate they look beltin. gonna order one next Friday me thinks. My temps are averaging like 35 atm so it's much needed lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate they look beltin. gonna order one next Friday me thinks. My temps are averaging like 35 atm so it's much needed lol


im getting 30-33c, but thats only in the morning night time temps are sitting around 29 right now, lights go off at 12 during the day so not like iv got high temps all the time,


----------



## moggggys (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer some bloke i speak to on ere dose lot of crossing and making seeds ect.....last week been giving me info ect......so thort mite as well try it.....


mind if i ask what exactly 

slapping around pollen tends to make more seeds , knowing what your doing makes strains , the joys of seed snobbery im afraid


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

i think it sed when u buy with thsirt mug what not..if lost whatever they will replace....if orderd without i wernt coverd...so for sake of 6 sqid thort fukit....


newuserlol said:


> no need mate seeds are legal in this country.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

ask to what moggys...?


moggggys said:


> mind if i ask what exactly
> 
> slapping around pollen tends to make more seeds , knowing what your doing makes strains , the joys of seed snobbery im afraid


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

yer the nights arnt to bad.....mine come on at 10am and go off 10pm....


iiKode said:


> im getting 30-33c, but thats only in the morning night time temps are sitting around 29 right now, lights go off at 12 during the day so not like iv got high temps all the time,


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah not too bad mate, bit wrecked on a load of clonzepam, could murder a joint tho should have 5g of culero delivered tomorrow tho hmmmmmm
> 
> you smoking anything nice?


that culero is wat I used to smoke b4 growin properly, think it means turd in Spanish and its alsways got a bit of a whiff about it, for those that don't know its wrpped in clingfilm swallowed and shitted out...culero its made wiv the 2 grade kief from maroc abd tbh looks a bit dif to that one, is it a good smoke? im on some critical jack which is a nice functional stone ...good for wat ive been doin,..... benzos.....last time I took some was in India taxi ride from himlayas to Delhi....no memory of it all...ha ha, haven't touched prper drugs fer 7 years now....love hearin all your tales though


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> that culero is wat I used to smoke b4 growin properly, think it means turd in Spanish and its alsways got a bit of a whiff about it, for those that don't know its wrpped in clingfilm swallowed and shitted out...culero its made wiv the 2 grade kief from maroc abd tbh looks a bit dif to that one, is it a good smoke? im on some critical jack which is a nice functional stone ...good for wat ive been doin,..... benzos.....last time I took some was in India taxi ride from himlayas to Delhi....no memory of it all...ha ha, haven't touched prper drugs fer 7 years now....love hearin all your tales though


you make charas right? how do you make it, i thought it was handrubbed? or am i wrong


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> that culero is wat I used to smoke b4 growin properly, think it means turd in Spanish and its alsways got a bit of a whiff about it, for those that don't know its wrpped in clingfilm swallowed and shitted out...culero its made wiv the 2 grade kief from maroc abd tbh looks a bit dif to that one, is it a good smoke? im on some critical jack which is a nice functional stone ...good for wat ive been doin,..... benzos.....last time I took some was in India taxi ride from himlayas to Delhi....no memory of it all...ha ha, haven't touched prper drugs fer 7 years now....love hearin all your tales though


yeah mate is a top smoke some of the best hash you can buy on the silkroad, not up to your bubble standards but a good bit of gear all the same, and yes its swallowed n shitted out lol thats why its one of the best out of maroc no point swallowing a load of soapbar lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man..mine been the same only way can get it down atm is leave me door open.....


Yeah with my upstairs windows and doors open I'm gettin like 32/33 but with a few doors closed its more like 35/36. went up to 41 a few days bk wen it was scorching and I left the tent door shut lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im getting 30-33c, but thats only in the morning night time temps are sitting around 29 right now, lights go off at 12 during the day so not like iv got high temps all the time,


Yeah my temps drop a little bit at night, not much tho like 31


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

fuking shit aint it.....and we got it all again next fukin week....sez gonna hit 30 to 31 tomoz.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah with my upstairs windows and doors open I'm gettin like 32/33 but with a few doors closed its more like 35/36. went up to 41 a few days bk wen it was scorching and I left the tent door shut lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ask to what moggys...?


wondered why ? wondered what your intent was , wondered why you were going to the trouble ya know , thinking you either want a shit load of seed or have bigger plans , wondered what you were upto and why 

now if it were me id have a plan ya see , id be taking a strain and altering it to my satisfaction , could be for taste size vigour or allsorts but either way id not just make seed for the sake of it unless i had an inclining that it was something special or rare


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate is a top smoke some of the best hash you can buy on the silkroad, not up to your bubble standards but a good bit of gear all the same, and yes its swallowed n shitted out lol thats why its one of the best out of maroc no point swallowing a load of soapbar lol


yeah that was always my logic in buyin it ....they only smuggle good stuff swallowed, parently I heard a tale of an old Italian couple, strait as, who could take 100 each supplement yer pension wiv a bit o muleing....gotta love the oldies heh. The Charas is the Himalayan method of taking the trichs from living plants, in maroc they cut, dry then shake/beat which is why it is gen a lower grade of hash due to the drying method imo. The charas in india is filthy and imo don't eat...peeps rub tha ling plant wich grow everywhere until they get sticky hand then they rub all that shit and resin into a chapatti wich is a flat disc...the smaller ones are made by children, u get very high makin charas in tha field......the stuff I gave kode was rolled bubble wich is a higher grade than the charas I make which is the hand rubbed method if the bubble run has green tinge.....which it wont anymore cos I fine tuned things


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> wondered why ? wondered what your intent was , wondered why you were going to the trouble ya know , thinking you either want a shit load of seed or have bigger plans , wondered what you were upto and why
> 
> now if it were me id have a plan ya see , id be taking a strain and altering it to my satisfaction , could be for taste size vigour or allsorts but either way id not just make seed for the sake of it unless i had an inclining that it was something special or rare


he doesnt smoke it, so cross breeding etc, will be all dandy till its time to smoke up, and see how different it is to everything else.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 12, 2013)

well...i liked the barneys farm blue cheese grow...sommert id like to keep growing.....prob say do clones then....but aint had much sucsess with them......just somthing i fancy doing....try making some seeds.....then cross the acapulco with the blue cheese....still be doing a reg grow......just sommert diff on the side 2 i suppose.....


moggggys said:


> wondered why ? wondered what your intent was , wondered why you were going to the trouble ya know , thinking you either want a shit load of seed or have bigger plans , wondered what you were upto and why
> 
> now if it were me id have a plan ya see , id be taking a strain and altering it to my satisfaction , could be for taste size vigour or allsorts but either way id not just make seed for the sake of it unless i had an inclining that it was something special or rare


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah that was always my logic in buyin it ....they only smuggle good stuff swallowed, parently I heard a tale of an old Italian couple, strait as, who could take 100 each supplement yer pension wiv a bit o muleing....gotta love the oldies heh. The Charas is the Himalayan method of taking the trichs from living plants, in maroc they cut, dry then shake/beat which is why it is gen a lower grade of hash due to the drying method imo. The charas in india is filthy and imo don't eat...peeps rub tha ling plant wich grow everywhere until they get sticky hand then they rub all that shit and resin into a chapatti wich is a flat disc...the smaller ones are made by children, u get very high makin charas in tha field......the stuff I gave kode was rolled bubble wich is a higher grade than the charas I make which is the hand rubbed method if the bubble run has green tinge.....which it wont anymore cos I fine tuned things


did you get in touch with baz? he was looking for ya earlier mate.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah that was always my logic in buyin it ....they only smuggle good stuff swallowed, parently I heard a tale of an old Italian couple, strait as, who could take 100 each supplement yer pension wiv a bit o muleing....gotta love the oldies heh. The Charas is the Himalayan method of taking the trichs from living plants, in maroc they cut, dry then shake/beat which is why it is gen a lower grade of hash due to the drying method imo. The charas in india is filthy and imo don't eat...peeps rub tha ling plant wich grow everywhere until they get sticky hand then they rub all that shit and resin into a chapatti wich is a flat disc...the smaller ones are made by children, u get very high makin charas in tha field......the stuff I gave kode was rolled bubble wich is a higher grade than the charas I make which is the hand rubbed method if the bubble run has green tinge.....which it wont anymore cos I fine tuned things


Yeah i watched that greenhouseeds youtube, they have strain hunters, and in 1 episode they went to india to see how they grow and shit, they only smoke hash because buy the time flowering is over they got more seeds than bud, haha, i wouldnt mind sitting in the mountains rubbing me own hash, or payin kids pennys to do it, with me shack and gandalf stick lmao

also seen this documentary bout a chink who could swallow a half k, and take it back to hongkong apparently he made 50 grand every flight, yeah the keys he was buyin were like 200 quid over there and when he brought em back he made 50 grand, thats mad aint it, cant remember where he was smuggling it from tho


----------



## indikat (Jul 12, 2013)

I keep meanin to email Baz thanks, few times ive carried some up th arris got high as fuk mid flight and needed the red eye drops big time, talkin o flights gotta go to tha dam ina few weeks, never bin in tha summer shud b nice, mebbe meet D for a coffee?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

where can i get 500quid from? my credit history is crap so loans are a no go, think its time become a vendor on the road, no one sells clones on there and the market for them is wide open not to mention would be easy to undercut most uk vendors on weed prices, ideally would be looking for a partner who grows more than i do and has access to nice clones.

it cost bout 300 to become a vendor but that is given back after 6wks and 30 sales, anyone fancy it?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where can i get 500quid from? my credit history is crap so loans are a no go, think its time become a vendor on the road, no one sells clones on there and the market for them is wide open not to mention would be easy to undercut most uk vendors on weed prices, ideally would be looking for a partner who grows more than i do and has access to nice clones.
> 
> it cost bout 300 to become a vendor but that is given back after 6wks and 30 sales, anyone fancy it?


yeah man that sounds mint, i would join u but im a fuckin noob haha, 270 an oz for reasonably good shit from uk vendors, and iv seen loads uk cheese at 300+ wtf, u could nick loads of customers off them easy mate piss easy why dont you get a little veg room on the go mate? then you aint wasting no time veggin up ur fuckers

sell more clones, shit u gotta do it in person till u can get ur vendors status

use 30g of ur harvest on specials, 5er a gramm then postage ontop, and people will be raping ur account for that, vac sealer, and a shit ton of envelopes and u should be good, then make it not higher than 10er a g, 
easy way of selling small, with very low risk, unlike standing around street corners basically beggin to be caught.

hhmmm i wanna try this now, i thot about it before, just for sellin small amounts cuz the risk trying to get 10 oz sold in person in tenner bags is fuckin horrific.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah man that sounds mint, i would join u but im a fuckin noob haha, 270 an oz for reasonably good shit from uk vendors, and iv seen loads uk cheese at 300+ wtf, u could nick loads of customers off them easy mate piss easy why dont you get a little veg room on the go mate? then you aint wasting no time veggin up ur fuckers
> 
> sell more clones, shit u gotta do it in person till u can get ur vendors status


aint just the clones kode, once i earnt a few coins i would buy bulk hash abroad cheap and sell uk at much higher price, theres lots of money to be made i just dont have the capital to start it off, also i would sell my own crops through it, and with the clones seeing as they cost me very little i could undercut the bitcoin price that people are selling at.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> aint just the clones kode, once i earnt a few coins i would buy bulk hash abroad cheap and sell uk at much higher price, theres lots of money to be made i just dont have the capital to start it off, also i would sell my own crops through it, and with the clones seeing as they cost me very little i could undercut the bitcoin price that people are selling at.


hhm very nice, u mean of buying abroad and sellin the same stuff again on sr? or sellin in person, but yeah get that fuckin bubble hash from america 220 an oz, at 20 a g ur fuckin lappin it up big time, actually ima think about this u implanted an idea in my head now ffs

may have to wait till harvest to get it started, as i said i would join you but i realy dont have anything to offer

get on the coke or H train, ordering from abroad and u will be rich, but again how to launder those coins, so when u get 10k into ur bank the bank dont know? or do u open a bank account with every bank you know, and deposit small amounts in each lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hhm very nice, u mean of buying abroad and sellin the same stuff again on sr? or sellin in person, but yeah get that fuckin bubble hash from america 220 an oz, at 20 a g ur fuckin lappin it up big time, actually ima think about this u implanted an idea in my head now ffs
> 
> may have to wait till harvest to get it started, as i said i would join you but i realy dont have anything to offer


well i was thinking more off the spainish vendors selling kgs at stupid rates then selling that as pollen at a much higher price, im gonna do it but would have liked a partner who has access to more clones and more weed than i have.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hhm very nice, u mean of buying abroad and sellin the same stuff again on sr? or sellin in person, but yeah get that fuckin bubble hash from america 220 an oz, at 20 a g ur fuckin lappin it up big time, actually ima think about this u implanted an idea in my head now ffs
> 
> may have to wait till harvest to get it started, as i said i would join you but i realy dont have anything to offer
> 
> get on the coke or H train, ordering from abroad and u will be rich, but again how to launder those coins, so when u get 10k into ur bank the bank dont know? or do u open a bank account with every bank you know, and deposit small amounts in each lmao


dunno bout the coke n h but dutch pills in large amounts cost 2-3quid a piece, people dont like to order from holland once in the uk you could charge alot more for then a fucking lot more.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i was thinking more off the spainish vendors selling kgs at stupid rates then selling that as pollen at a much higher price, im gonna do it but would have liked a partner who has access to more clones and more weed than i have.


yeah, if ur still partnerless when i get my own place, ill give u a shout got some fuckin mad plans for myself, just need this startup to get the fuck out and do my own thing without nobody fuckin annoying me, you got a good plan there if u stick with it you should be alright, ic3 rings a bell he will be growing more than you now what with his big fancy op hes got going on


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno bout the coke n h but dutch pills in large amounts cost 2-3quid a piece, people dont like to order from holland once in the uk you could charge alot more for then a fucking lot more.


i wouldnt dare sell anything like that in person, but over the internet with the low risk, fuck yeah i would if i could get start up

the problem i cant get outa my head is once u got all those coins stacked up how the fuck do u get rid of them and cash them out safley, id be far to para cashing out large amounts

u could get that columbian shit cut it to the max and itd still be better than anyone could get in the uk


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

also opium not a single uk vendor sells it and theres a big demand for it in the uk, the possiblitys are endless, lots of cash to be made.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i wouldnt dare sell anything like that in person, but over the internet with the low risk, fuck yeah i would if i could get start up


im not talking in person mate just over the net on the road.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im not talking in person mate just over the net on the road.


yeah thats what i was talkin about, id deffo do that, hhhmmm so many opportunities as long as u aint got loads of coins if it drops down to a fiver each that would be fuckin shit

put this harvest to good use get urself started up all u need is t5 get a couple mothers and clones on the go and take it from there?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah thats what i was talkin about, id deffo do that, hhhmmm so many opportunities as long as u aint got loads of coins if it drops down to a fiver each that would be fuckin shit
> 
> put this harvest to good use get urself started up all u need is t5 get a couple mothers and clones on the go and take it from there?



im gonna do it kode just need to raise the capital, and would have liked a partner but fuck it will do it alone.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im gonna do it kode just need to raise the capital, and would have liked a partner but fuck it will do it alone.


ill be ur partner haha not that i would be able to do much except take clones and basically be a storage locker accross the country, and ofcourse have someone to keep the buisness open if u ever have to go on "holiday"

go on skype if u can so we can talk comfortably


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ill be ur partner haha not that i would be able to do much except take clones and basically be a storage locker accross the country, and ofcourse have someone to keep the buisness open if u ever have to go on "holiday"


im looking for me someone to help with the initial start up costs, i dont work so would be happy to do the posting just aint got all the funds to start up.

its 380 just for the account then a label printer not to mention baggies and stuff to transport the clones.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im looking for me someone to help with the initial start up costs, i dont work so would be happy to do the posting just aint got all the funds to start up.


how much do you need to staart up, i assume you want to do it ASAP, not in a couple weeks wenever harvests cash in

how much is that culero worth in the uk per g ofcourse?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how much do you need to staart up, i assume you want to do it ASAP, not in a couple weeks wenever harvests cash in


bout 500quid kode.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bout 500quid kode.


that aint much, im sure u will get some replies in the morning when the big boys are awake lmao (moggys im talkin about)


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

im actually thinkin about this for myself, undercut all the uk vendors, not many of them grow it themselves so have to push an oz out at 300+, do small amounts and you would be golden, good bit of income, then do as u said get on spanish flys site and get that then bring it to ur little site and do small amounts, as long as i dont smoke it all lmfao

sambo u bought any fags from sr before, i know that cunt from moldova is a scam trying to get it into the uk, know any decent fag dealers?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

its the clones the real money is at cause they cost fuck all to produce, meaning you could then sell the coins on localbitcoins undercutting them.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its the clones the real money is at cause they cost fuck all to produce, meaning you could then sell the coins on localbitcoins undercutting them.


yeah, fuck YEAH actually, u tried tellin me a minute ago but couldnt fully comprehend what i was hearing lol, thats a fuckin gold mine there, even hear of people willin to pay upto a ton each ffs sombdy on here was anyway,
even if u find a good fast finishing pheno among other strains u could put that up, i didnt know that billy guy but someone said he had a cut that finished at 6 weeks, people would pay big money for that aswell

ohh no looks like someone got ur idea mate, hes got exo an some other strains i never heard of, bmr have a section for clones aswell i think


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah, fuck YEAH actually, u tried tellin me a minute ago but couldnt fully comprehend what i was hearing lol, thats a fuckin gold mine there, even hear of people willin to pay upto a ton each ffs sombdy on here was anyway,
> even if u find a good fast finishing pheno among other strains u could put that up, i didnt know that billy guy but someone said he had a cut that finished at 6 weeks, people would pay big money for that aswell
> 
> ohh no looks like someone got ur idea mate, hes got exo an some other strains i never heard of, bmr have a section for clones aswell i think


whats the vendors name? is he on silkroad?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats the vendors name? is he on silkroad?


look in clones his name is billybigbuds, and he sounds the right free the weed man, just read his info on the clones

20 quid each, but im sure it will rise once the greed sets in


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

getting high smashing tunes tonight going beach tomo going be hot !!! hope all ya tents are good peeps you should be well prepd by now lol [email protected] up as usual lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> look in clones his name is billybigbuds, and he sounds the right free the weed man, just read his info on the clones
> 
> 20 quid each, but im sure it will rise once the greed sets in


herbalist is cheap too man 7-8 pound a gram i think
read it properly im dumb okay (frazzled)


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> herbalist is cheap too man 7-8 pound a gram i think
> read it properly im dumb okay (frazzled)


herbalist is a nonce mate, he advertises 1st class u dont get ur shit till a week later, just look at his feedback, hes good in sorting u out i have to give him that, but postage is a cunt specially when ur dying for a smoke ur sitting at the letterbox everymornin ready to snatch it out the posties hands, hes got some bud goin for 7 quid a g, but the cheese thats good shit, but its going up in price from 11-15 i think,

sambo will be away trying to fuck that bbb boys feedback up, ohh sambo u could have went 50 quid each if it wernt for him, just buy one from him and say u got spidermites from his cuts AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

ha h aha okay thats a good heads up who is the best then ??? how did you interview go bud ?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> ha h aha okay thats a good heads up who is the best then ??? how did you interview go bud ?


well. it didnt exactly work out as i thought, fuckin didnt have the fares, but emailed her and asked her for a phone interveiw, because she said if i prefer a phone interview i can have it, havnt had a reply yet so im just hoping i get a call on monday, fuckin job centre told me i could get my fares for the interveiw yesterday, they didnt call me untill 11am today far too late as it take me an hour and a half to get to the hotel for the interveiw, i jus told them well its too late now fuck ye and hung up. when i went into the jc today tho the woman was angry that the other staff didnt help me out, as they said they would phone me 1st thing, and this mornin i phoned em 9 am, didnt get a call back till 11 so fuckit


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

nasty shit man well hope things work out for ya . im off now going have a lil smoke i got beach tomo down sandbanks going to be a sick day  i got a nice hidin private place smoke on etc lol and of coures brown up the beef catch ya and ya'll in a bit dog shit !


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0zd26oAb5Y


heres a tune peace


----------



## iiKode (Jul 12, 2013)

aye am away to watch some films, looks like another sleepless night ffs, catch you all later, sambo dont worry 20 each is still reasonable, or get on bmr and get ur prices sky high, yeah aint no cunt on there got any real clones mate just checked


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

Iv jus woke up to sum guy asleep on my chairs in the back yard lmao. Banged on the window and he jus stood up stuck his thumb up and walked off ha ha. The cunt was sat right next to my bbc plant, hope he didint notice it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Iv jus woke up to sum guy asleep on my chairs in the back yard lmao. Banged on the window and he jus stood up stuck his thumb up and walked off ha ha. The cunt was sat right next to my bbc plant, hope he didint notice it lol


put some nails under the sof seats haha, wait till next time he sits down for a snooz hel get nails in his arse


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

anyone wanna tell me if psychosis cut is the same as exo cheese? or if it can be passed off as cheese, cuz i think iv had it before many a time, theres 2 different cheeses round here that iv noticed, they both look and can be passed off as the same but they are different slightly i can smell it, and taste it, either that or might be the way they were grown and are the same strain after all.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

fuck kode you sleep less than me mate lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> put some nails under the sof seats haha, wait till next time he sits down for a snooz hel get nails in his arse


Ha ha yeah that wud teach the cunt a lesson. I left the lock off the back gate, I usually lock it. The one night I don't lock it some fucker comes in lol. When I banged on the window his eyes opened and they were fucking blood red lol...waster ha.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

Gonna go to the bank soon sambo.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone wanna tell me if psychosis cut is the same as exo cheese? or if it can be passed off as cheese, cuz i think iv had it before many a time, theres 2 different cheeses round here that iv noticed, they both look and can be passed off as the same but they are different slightly i can smell it, and taste it, either that or might be the way they were grown and are the same strain after all.


yes it can kode lots wont no the difference both are a cheesefest but the pyscho has a extra fruity flvour, still mostly cheese taste tho and omg the stink, fuck it smells.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Gonna go to the bank soon sambo.


ok mate no worrys shore its just a exo u want? av got all 3 rooted n ready to go.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

breakfast of champions 2 weetabix and 5 2mg clonzepam lolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ok mate no worrys shore its just a exo u want? av got all 3 rooted n ready to go.


Yeah mate jus an exo. gonna get rid of one of the pe that's lookin a bit sorry for itself lol ill email ya when I've been to the bank mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

morning all......fitting gearbox today....in this heat gonna be a killa...catch u laterz...


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2013)

strain sent to me from over the pond, Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff.










smells funky....
peace, DST


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just orders me 5 barneys farm blue cheese fem...5 barneys farm acapulco gold......these are the freebee seeds gave me....View attachment 2734384


if you type ASBR into the discount code box you get 10% off mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorted sambo.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sorted sambo.


it will be sent mon afternoon that way its in the post less than 24hr cause it has to be with you before 1pm the next day

and off course i will need a address to sent it too lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it will be sent mon afternoon that way its in the post less than 24hr cause it has to be with you before 1pm the next day
> 
> and off course i will need a address to sent it too lol


No worries mate, ill email an address over to ya today mate


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2013)

any signs of sex yet dst? i would be scared they were males with a structure like that, i have never seen seedlings have no side branches at all.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No worries mate, ill email an address over to ya today mate


make shore u use a name u at least have id for because if by some chance u miss the delivery and get card saying collect at sorting office then they will wont id, and if you dont collect after eighteen days it gets sent to undelivered mail center where it gets opened to look for return to sender info


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> that culero is wat I used to smoke b4 growin properly, think it means turd in Spanish and its alsways got a bit of a whiff about it, for those that don't know its wrpped in clingfilm swallowed and shitted out...culero its made wiv the 2 grade kief from maroc


It's originally from Mexico and the word means "Arsehole".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2013)

Paper suit and rubber gloves time in this heat, fun fun fun...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's originally from Mexico and the word means "Arsehole".


i dont care where its from looks bloody tastey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont care where its from looks bloody tastey


It does actually, arse hash is all ways really fresh and soft (for obvious reasons, lol).


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont care where its from looks bloody tastey


Take it it hasn't arrived yet m8? Ur post been today??


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Take it it hasn't arrived yet m8? Ur post been today??


no mate im at the post box waiting lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate im at the post box waiting lol


Lol, thot so! Hope it comes today m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Just watering me plants here, 80l of water and 560ml of bloom in each system, that's a ballache thank fuck it's only once or so a week


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

what you up to today mg, off work this wkend mate? i see it kicked off bad last night over there.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what you up to today mg, off work this wkend mate? i see it kicked off bad last night over there.


Done a wee bit of work this morning for my da m8, water me plants now and then cut another shit load iff them and that me for the day lol. Aye kicked off last night alright lol, ther fuckin nuts, just thank fick it's no where near me. Did u see any pics of any of the bonfires?? Ther fuckin massive, some cunts stole a statue of the Virgin Mary from the chapel and put it on the bonfire....sure that's just askin for bother


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Done a wee bit of work this morning for my da m8, water me plants now and then cut another shit load iff them and that me for the day lol. Aye kicked off last night alright lol, ther fuckin nuts, just thank fick it's no where near me. Did u see any pics of any of the bonfires?? Ther fuckin massive, some cunts stole a statue of the Virgin Mary from the chapel and put it on the bonfire....sure that's just askin for bother


newish vendor on the road i just see he has that yellow pollen you like mate names hanuman


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> newish vendor on the road i just see he has that yellow pollen you like mate names hanuman


Wht sorta price and wer from m8? Haven't much cash but if there's yellow pollen about ill have to get some cash from somewhere lol. Ill have a look once I'm done with these fuckin plants. I'm replyin here while waitin on my 20 litre jar fillin in the shower lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

coming from the uk mg and works out bout fourty a 8th mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes it can kode lots wont no the difference both are a cheesefest but the pyscho has a extra fruity flvour, still mostly cheese taste tho and omg the stink, fuck it smells.


yeh we trimmed up 4 last round of physco and we was morlanxed like headcahes the fucking lot, and we had gloves on.


anyways gloves and white suits is for fags and pussys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyways gloves and white suits is for fags and pussys


Or maybe for people who don't want to get stinking resin all over themselves and then by extension the rest of the house while trimming trees of dank.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh we trimmed up 4 last round of physco and we was morlanxed like headcahes the fucking lot, and we had gloves on.
> 
> 
> anyways gloves and white suits is for fags and pussys


Headaches?? Ahh who's the pussy lol, I trimmed 9 exo and 9 psycho with a m8 over about three days, all day. No headaches, actually the feeling always pretty good

goina skin one here m8 then go for that thing for u


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Cut quite a bit of, loadsa branches about 2ft long that are stretching for light. Could've cut more but need to leave a bit of shit for bubble


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

View attachment 2734964This was meant for the last post, things fuckin about


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> newish vendor on the road i just see he has that yellow pollen you like mate names hanuman


I am interested in hearing more sambo ...


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Or maybe for people who don't want to get stinking resin all over themselves and then by extension the rest of the house while trimming trees of dank.


you it in a paper suit to trim? lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> you it in a paper suit to trim? lmao


U gotta wer gloves but te fuck with the paper suit. Old clothes does the job once ur done for the session wash them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 13, 2013)

Easy boys what a fuckin day mowed the lawns n shit now just chillin with a red stripe and a fatty  Yeh I've never used gloves or anything when I trim but this time I hot my latex gloves at the ready hate them sticky fingers lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am interested in hearing more sambo ...


hearing more about what indi that hash or the posts i was posting last night?


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> hearing more about what indi that hash or the posts i was posting last night?


I ll e mail you


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

yer man just finished laying me slabs.......fuk me its warmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys what a fuckin day mowed the lawns n shit now just chillin with a red stripe and a fatty  Yeh I've never used gloves or anything when I trim but this time I hot my latex gloves at the ready hate them sticky fingers lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't want to sound like a cunt but my temps are 26 today gotta love ac


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> I don't want to sound like a cunt but my temps are 26 today gotta love ac


No u don't sound like a cunt indi, ur right to boast about it, mine are just over 26 I think lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

fuck off you shits mine are running in the 90f


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

the air temp here is 30 fukin ell boys I am feelin for you


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No u don't sound like a cunt indi, ur right to boast about it, mine are just over 26 I think lol


yeah but we got sunshine and the mrs is lookin nice in tha sunshine, um cookin rib of beef an enjoyin tha summer vibe, don't women look nice in this weather?


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2013)

you are right, even a polished turd looks good in this weather. the plants don't look too bad considering it is 100 in there at the min, can't wait to turn to 12/12 and get it back into reasonable figures


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

fucking pissed off no post at all, no post in the whole street? lazy cocksuckers no way has noone in the whole street not got any post........ could have murdered a joint too.

on a plus note may have found my partner for a silkroad account, very happy bout that just need to iron out details.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking pissed off no post at all, no post in the whole street? lazy cocksuckers no way has noone in the whole street not got any post........
> 
> on a plus note may have found my partner for a silkroad account, very happy bout that just need to iron out details.


Gutted m8 lol, I went to get a few doors today too and the fuckin place was closed, all taking holidays the cunts.

youll have to let me know when ur on sr, ill only buy something if ur partner makes you pull the prices down a bit lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking pissed off no post at all, no post in the whole street? lazy cocksuckers no way has noone in the whole street not got any post........ could have murdered a joint too.
> 
> on a plus note may have found my partner for a silkroad account, very happy bout that just need to iron out details.


how much is an oz going for on there now then?


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 13, 2013)

im getting into the tent to cool down, just measured 45.1 degrees outside.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> how much is an oz going for on there now then?


oz of what mate?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes it can kode lots wont no the difference both are a cheesefest but the pyscho has a extra fruity flvour, still mostly cheese taste tho and omg the stink, fuck it smells.


yeah, because iv had good cheese, and orite cheese im assuming the better of the 1 s psychosis just passed as chees, and yeah insominias back mate, its a real fucker, because for a good week or so i was sleeping at night perfect.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> oz of what mate?


exo or what ever im growing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> exo or what ever im growing lol


300+ mrt, crazy money on there to be earnt but to make money u need money which right now i aint got..........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

ill buy off u on sr, as long as ur prices aint that 15 a gram shyt like everyone else, i seen loads on there goin cheapish, and now its all up to 300+ an oz, hell ther parts of the uk that u can get cheaper than that in person? too bad im a skip and jump away ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

prices will be high boys not looking for do favours but to make money sorry.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 300+ mrt, crazy money on there to be earnt but to make money u need money which right now i aint got..........


My m8 was thinkin about becoming a vendor, he works bout 60 hours a week so he wouldn't have the time I don't think. You need to be on the ball to be successful on there and keep the ratings up. Be great for u sambo, u know the way the thing works inside out I'd say lol plus u don't work...I say go for it, could even make a bomb then on the coins


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> prices will be high boys not looking for do favours but to make money sorry.


cant blame ya, opportunity to make doe, gotta take it while its still there


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> prices will be high boys not looking for do favours but to make money sorry.


Did u get rid of them coins u had??


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u get rid of them coins u had??


lol no i spent em mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol no i spent em mate


Oh aye that's right lol, how things change, if u had them now I'd take some off ye


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

lovely this sunshine im smoking some real nice ww bub wiv ww bud..ahhhh energise ,,....there s gold im them there hills smabo..ummmmm niiice


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

anyone wanna list some films or tv shows to watch im bored out my nut, fuck all to do fuckall to smoke, hhhmm ffs


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone wanna list some films or tv shows to watch im bored out my nut, fuck all to do fuckall to smoke, hhhmm ffs


jim ll fix it


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

if ya lookin fer kwality http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlnUWcfve1c


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

or mebbe not ...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> or mebbe not ...


haha, hows ur plants gettin on matey

know any good material cheapish to make a filter sleeve, i lost mine, and lookin now 9 quid for a filter sleeve, ye right on yer bike shun


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

kode I gotta KTM 450 ehc, plants are cool , invest in AC , peace indi


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> kode I gotta KTM 450 ehc, plants are cool , invest in AC , peace indi


thats sick mte, u use it on or off road? once i pass my full test ima get something along those lines.


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

only off road, torque is mental, traded a jap thou for this brand new plus cash.....its tha nuts and I can ride, need money spent cos I fuked the front end, sailed it into a tree and got wiped for 3 weeks showin off wen I first got it ha ha fukin ha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> only off road, torque is mental, traded a jap thou for this brand new plus cash.....its tha nuts and I can ride, need money spent cos I fuked the front end, sailed it into a tree and got wiped for 3 weeks showin off wen I first got it ha ha fukin ha


i know wha its like, i put a ped into a barn door showing off lmao, thats fuckin sick, i realy want a ktm, cbr, yx etc preferably 400+ engine size, those things are ace fun, think the biggest iv rode was a yz250, and a cbr 250, cant remember all the bikes i rode, but i did have one of em resprayed for like 3 month, sick on the road with them aswell, specially a on a straight, haha i remember when i first rode a bike i didnt even clutch it to change gears was a chinese model an u hear the sound it made when changin gears LMAO


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

yer i have 250 enduro road legal tho..


indikat said:


> only off road, torque is mental, traded a jap thou for this brand new plus cash.....its tha nuts and I can ride, need money spent cos I fuked the front end, sailed it into a tree and got wiped for 3 weeks showin off wen I first got it ha ha fukin ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

250 enduro,, seems ratehr small as enduros are LONg distance races? ktm the ones u need like or huskys, badbowy

if i lived wer i used to id have had a 500 bak but inner city its never a good idea, u need toi live in the sticks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 300+ mrt, crazy money on there to be earnt but to make money u need money which right now i aint got..........


 uve never got u broke as nigga! go get a job ccunt,, ud look a treat in mcdonals uniform LMAO..


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

id say the ktm250 enduro was the best off roader by far...in the 250cc..i had a yt n wernt half as good...
.ill get some pics up of mine had new graphics..


IC3M4L3 said:


> 250 enduro,, seems ratehr small as enduros are LONg distance races? ktm the ones u need like or huskys, badbowy
> 
> if i lived wer i used to id have had a 500 bak but inner city its never a good idea, u need toi live in the sticks


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i know wha its like, i put a ped into a barn door showing off lmao, thats fuckin sick, i realy want a ktm, cbr, yx etc preferably 400+ engine size, those things are ace fun, think the biggest iv rode was a yz250, and a cbr 250, cant remember all the bikes i rode, but i did have one of em resprayed for like 3 month, sick on the road with them aswell, specially a on a straight, haha i remember when i first rode a bike i didnt even clutch it to change gears was a chinese model an u hear the sound it made when changin gears LMAO


I had a cr 250 bout 6 months ago but I sold it. Love my bikes but they will b the death of me lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I had a cr 250 bout 6 months ago but I sold it. Love my bikes but they will b the death of me lol


yeah same, i just fuckin need some cash to get my self in order, be a working part of society haha these busses arew a fuckin joke 5er a ticket, u get 30 a week goin to college right? so 15 of that on part time, then left with another 15 for lunch etc damn


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

cr500 FTW!!!


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

I got tha 450 cos its tha nuts, fukin rode 1000 s road bikes which are tame in comparison to the ktm off road, nearly killed myself two years ago off roading, the ktm has so much torque on the back wheel its a widow maker for sure, good Austrian engineering tho and solid as fuk


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got tha 450 cos its tha nuts, fukin rode 1000 s road bikes which are tame in comparison to the ktm off road, nearly killed myself two years ago off roading, the ktm has so much torque on the back wheel its a widow maker for sure, good Austrian engineering tho and solid as fuk


my mate has his ktm on the back wheel most of the time haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

fuck bikes give me of these anyday


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck bikes give me of these anyday
> 
> View attachment 2735330


oi chubz heard u ride around in this


singin this
[video=youtube;VTb5Jue0Yxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTb5Jue0Yxg[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

took a pic of newuser flying down road otherday...........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> took a pic of newuser flying down road otherday...........View attachment 2735335


mate that was him slyin down to the postys office lookin for his tabs mwahahahah, dont be too harsh he has feelings too LMAO


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck bikes give me of these anyday
> 
> View attachment 2735330


It looks like batmans moped lol u get my email mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

soz wrong pic thats ice chasing him...heres proppa pic and were they past there test......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

just messing guys lolol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

i was waiting for a fuk of ya cunt ....lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

fuk of ya cunt u aint been here loong enough for leg jjests on the iceman! CUNT

anwyays bought my 3 yr old one of those cars u can charge and control with remote or her drive, mp3 on it the lot, anwyays fucker break sfater 3 moons, cost 200 SO
decided thers sum1 selling a disabled scooter in th elocal shop window for 100 qwid, yp u gues it gunna buy it for me daughter, have her paint it up stik sum speakers on and rig mp3 up

ther much more reliable and if i cant be arsed wlaking can go shop on it

but yeh good idea no? more reliabl;e than them battery car shit things


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

lol yr a funny fukker u r....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

hows the plants anyways? getting any betta?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

lmao fuck off if you give it you gotta be able to take it, kode stick with ya soapbar you bad man lmao imc stick with the wonder nutes if the bloke at the shops says they work well they must hay lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> It looks like batmans moped lol u get my email mate?


yes mate dont panic i dont fuck about spoons your have your exo before one pm tues


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

lmaooooooooo must do........


newuserlol said:


> lmao fuck off if you give it you gotta be able to take it, kode stick with ya soapbar you bad man lmao imc stick with the wonder nutes if the bloke at the shops says they work well they must hay lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

lot of people banging on bout the exo lad? good shit? whats the grow like?


newuserlol said:


> yes mate dont panic i dont fuck about spoons your have your exo before one pm tues


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmaooooooooo must do.......View attachment 2735382.


dont make me get my pics out and shame you i quite like u wouldnt wana make u cry lollol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lot of people banging on bout the exo lad? good shit? whats the grow like?


you got seeds why u wana no lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

ah nother question i was gonna ask ya...any u guys been using pk in last weeks of grow? is it worth it?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

cos u a pro and im a fukin newb?lol


newuserlol said:


> you got seeds why u wana no lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cos u a pro and im a fukin newb?lol


u was offered it but said u got seeds lol exo is in a different league than your seeds imc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

ah go easy on me lad...is me first grow.......lol


newuserlol said:


> dont make me get my pics out and shame you i quite like u wouldnt wana make u cry lollol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah nother question i was gonna ask ya...any u guys been using pk in last weeks of grow? is it worth it?


not last few wks no but week four to six yeah most deffo


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

yer herd u saying b4...theres cheese...and theres exo cheese......


newuserlol said:


> u was offered it but said u got seeds lol exo is in a different league than your seeds imc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

was asking about the pk.....or would u rec any boosters for last well im on 3 weeks of flower now(10 weeks)...was gonna do molasses as doing organic....but..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

i use pk from week 5 to week 8, like 1..5ml to 1.ml then 0.5 ml reduce each week, then its low nutes anmd water for few days and chop chop

EXO IS A GOOD TSRAIN BUT I THINK PHYSCO IS BETTER, SLAE WISE ANWYAYS,

fuk caps,

the clones doing nice sambo on starter nutes and full strength rhis, got nice fresh growth too,, they doo love the MH dont they! 
and the main OP yeh the greens going as i up the nutes each feed, ther on 4ml now, i reckon ima have to hit 6 before it totally goes these pe are sum hungry fuks, veg gunna be a lil longer since the light schedule fucked up but wer bakon a roll nmo i reckon 3-4 weeks then flip


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

u kno proppa name for the physco? cant find it on attitude?


IC3M4L3 said:


> i use pk from week 5 to week 8, like 1..5ml to 1.ml then 0.5 ml reduce each week, then its low nutes anmd water for few days and chop chop
> 
> EXO IS A GOOD TSRAIN BUT I THINK PHYSCO IS BETTER, SLAE WISE ANWYAYS,
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u kno proppa name for the physco? cant find it on attitude?


its clone only u wont find it ill sell it u tho lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

gonna watch man of steel......fuk it..


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes mate dont panic i dont fuck about spoons your have your exo before one pm tues


Sweeeeeeet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2013)

lol lol lol

try http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1741243/


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

infact i have a few clones for sale two pyschos and one livers/blues rooted and ready to go for the right price of course


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2013)

I've chopped 2/3 of the bigger plant and give up for the day, the scissor hash is lovely.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 13, 2013)

ah man of steel wernt a bad film...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 13, 2013)

fucking whatt a day lads !!  nice lil swim today


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2013)

Any 1 up? Jus finished the misses off Nd now I'm bored lol can't sleep Nd I've not got a joint for bed! Boo hoo


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 up? Jus finished the misses off Nd now I'm bored lol can't sleep Nd I've not got a joint for bed! Boo hoo


i am but off skies am fucked ! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

gooooooooooooooooood morning peoples


----------



## indikat (Jul 13, 2013)

morning sambo lovely day ahead apparently, cant believe all those peeps wivout a joint a bedtime, be nice if ya could just order a few up over tha net, been making more ice got a good bit o trim in tha freezer got it down to about 40 mins start to finish green to gold I even enjoy tha making its like a little sub hobby jus at tha mo I cba


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning sambo lovely day ahead apparently, cant believe all those peeps wivout a joint a bedtime, be nice if ya could just order a few up over tha net, been making more ice got a good bit o trim in tha freezer got it down to about 40 mins start to finish green to gold I even enjoy tha making its like a little sub hobby jus at tha mo I cba


morning mate yeah spose to be a nice day theres a nice outside bit at weatherspoons too will be nice to sup a couple out there, yeah no joint for me at bed time i did take seven 2mg clonzepam tho so i was alrite lol

could murder a fucking joint tho, am hoping my hash arrives tomorrow


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning mate yeah spose to be a nice day theres a nice outside bit at weatherspoons too will be nice to sup a couple out there, yeah no joint for me at bed time i did take seven 2mg clonzepam tho so i was alrite lol
> 
> could murder a fucking joint tho, am hoping my hash arrives tomorrow


lookin forward to it you get to meet tha missus too, we got chuldcare first time in months for a few hours an a cold drinks outside sounds tha ticket


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2013)

alright lads? i had quite a few joints last night. my chest is fucked today tho lol

my stuff is drying too quick. ive got the air cooler on and i havent put my light on but its nearly dry, i only took it down wednesday. im thinking of giving a test bit a little misting of water to see if it helps?

@ the BB boys. how long is that 420 offer on for? would you say dog, dippy ellsy, smelly cherry and qrazy quake would be ok in a scrog with 2 strains sharing a wilma (same feeds)?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning lads, bit of a shit might I had, had to shut up. Everything's cut bagged and gone. Fucking bastards


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Morning lads, bit of a shit might I had, had to shut up. Everything's cut bagged and gone. Fucking bastards


how come mate, what happened?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> how come mate, what happened?


Cant say too much m8 but they hit somewhere close and I reckon they'll be here next. Could be wrong but couldn't take the chance. Plus when they hit the other they mentioned my name so that was good enough for me to bail.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

fuck mg your op wasnt exactly 2 greenhouse seeds under a cfl either, whata CUNT


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cant say too much m8 but they hit somewhere close and I reckon they'll be here next. Could be wrong but couldn't take the chance. Plus when they hit the other they mentioned my name so that was good enough for me to bail.


Fuck that's a cunt mate. So you need a new place too


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> Fuck that's a cunt mate. So you need a new place too


Nope, not a new place, they haven't came to my main op, and if they do she'll be as clean as a whistle so they'll not have a reason to call back


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2013)

Ill give it a few months till dust settles then ill be back, prob won't get one in for Christmas but hopefully janurary looks good, it's always a shit month for cash too so that'll be a good time


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill give it a few months till dust settles then ill be back, prob won't get one in for Christmas but hopefully janurary looks good, it's always a shit month for cash too so that'll be a good time


i dont know if its the same over with you but we have a drought after xmas. everyone times their grow for xmas


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i dont know if its the same over with you but we have a drought after xmas. everyone times their grow for xmas


Yeah same here m8, can't see me squeezing one in before tho. Well see


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that mg mate is it to do wat we spoke about?

I wont get another in for xmas be january for me too..

Weeeeeelllll im fucked got jumped last night by bowt 15 niggers. Aftwr getting chairs bounced of my head ghey just stamped allnover me. Gashes downmmenlegs and bak and nek and arms. Aching like fuk canf straighten one leg
Took me kicking like a man no screaming or running fuk em

Cops came olschool copper told me to deal with it myself fuk yeh. Ima pay the estate kids 10er for every brick they smash a window with and fiver each time they pull thwr lekki fuse outside n smash it

Im SSSOOOOOOOOO NOT fuxking happy.... am on riu app atm il stick sum wound pics up later 500 qwid wen harvests in get em fucked ip nigger cunts 

Cant fucking moove aargh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sorry to hear that mg mate is it to do wat we spoke about?
> 
> I wont get another in for xmas be january for me too..
> 
> ...


fucking el ice what happened? howd that go about? where was ya?

get one of them vals down your neck mate will help with the pain.


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2013)

was alcohol involved by any chance? glad to hear there were no serious head injuries sustained, you were lucky.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> was alcohol involved by any chance? glad to hear there were no serious head injuries sustained, you were lucky.


ice dont drink ghb.


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2013)

not that it would have warranted getting jumped all over, i wasn't implying that this was in any way your fault so please don't take offence. i just meant that shit normally happens after one too many jars.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sorry to hear that mg mate is it to do wat we spoke about?
> 
> I wont get another in for xmas be january for me too..
> 
> ...


No m8, nothing to do with that at all. Ill pm ye later m8, just off out here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

They wouldnt turn music down and one of em got in me face I pushd him away next thing getting chairs vollied at me head. As was slapping em away sum dirty.cunt took my feet from under me then it was a case of getting jumped.in. all over me.. my head feels weird bandaged up legs stiff and aching.. after I get up then one says cummon then one on one im like wtf as I hobble away gunna get em.done I swear to fuckjng god.. yeh drink jnvolved ther mom leaves em all the time for days n days so they have parties the eldest is 17 so its legal kids looking after kids. 

Ffs for the life.of me couldnt find a tool anyware fucking typical.. cops turned up and told.me to deal withnit myalself as ther a skurge on our society lolz but sediuloulsy can hardley move


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

ice last time you went out u got burgled, this time jumped ffs man u in south Bronx? sorry to hear it mate fukinorrible esp wen u no u could do each one...an MG sorry to hear cunts cant keep there mouths shut


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

well the thread is full of good news today, bird just finished with me told me she dont love me no more and im not the sorta man she wonts to be with forever ffs got two kids together but shes never said that before think its really over, oh well such is life


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> ice last time you went out u got burgled, this time jumped ffs man u in south Bronx? sorry to hear it mate fukinorrible esp wen u no u could do each one...an MG sorry to hear cunts cant keep there mouths shut


indi i need a drink when u down mate?


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> indi i need a drink when u down mate?


real soon man wen the sister in law arrives we are hour an a half off you wanna reschedule.....lemme no?,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> real soon man wen the sister in law arrives we are hour an a half off you wanna reschedule.....lemme no?,


no man not at all was just wondering when your gonna be down.

i wana get this sr ball rolling mate.


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no man not at all was just wondering when your gonna be down.


cool id b the same I ll text u wiv eta wen I hit tha road, hopefull in a few mins


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> They wouldnt turn music down and one of em got in me face I pushd him away next thing getting chairs vollied at me head. As was slapping em away sum dirty.cunt took my feet from under me then it was a case of getting jumped.in. all over me.. my head feels weird bandaged up legs stiff and aching.. after I get up then one says cummon then one on one im like wtf as I hobble away gunna get em.done I swear to fuckjng god.. yeh drink jnvolved ther mom leaves em all the time for days n days so they have parties the eldest is 17 so its legal kids looking after kids.
> 
> Ffs for the life.of me couldnt find a tool anyware fucking typical.. cops turned up and told.me to deal withnit myalself as ther a skurge on our society lolz but sediuloulsy can hardley move


fuckin dogs. i take it they are your nextdoor neighbours then? unlucky having to live next to that shower of shite mate. don't do anything too silly now, the police say to sort it out yourself but they certainly don't mean it, i'm sure the human rights league people will be knocking on your door if something does happen.

come on then one on one, what a joke. glad i dont live down south


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> fuckin dogs. i take it they are your nextdoor neighbours then? unlucky having to live next to that shower of shite mate. don't do anything too silly now, the police say to sort it out yourself but they certainly don't mean it, i'm sure the human rights league people will be knocking on your door if something does happen.
> 
> come on then one on one, what a joke. glad i dont live down south


lmao u dont come in the thead much mate do ya, ice is up north lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

bastard sore as a mother fucker

the neighbours are all starting a petition to get em out, everyone sik of em


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well the thread is full of good news today, bird just finished with me told me she dont love me no more and im not the sorta man she wonts to be with forever ffs got two kids together but shes never said that before think its really over, oh well such is life


thats a bit heavy like, you have two kids together and she is thinking of jumping ship?!?! what is wrong with women today?.

i think they invented the saying "the grass is always greener on the other side" to try and capture what women think, i swear it impossible to keep a woman happy. i can't see me ever being in a relationship again. i had a similar thing a couple of years back and it put me off the "snakes with tits".

hope you can keep your head straight mate.

now whats next? they say it comes in threes...............


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao u dont come in the thead much mate do ya, ice is up north lol



i haven't been in for ages, i assumed he was a southerner, i don't know why.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bastard sore as a mother fucker
> 
> the neighbours are all starting a petition to get em out, everyone sik of em


Wait till ya harvest an use a coule of oz to pay the pikeys or summat to completely go thru the house with baseball bats n pickaxe handles, just mangle every cunt in the house while you are sitting under a CCTV camera in a pub or cafe lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Wait till ya harvest an use a coule of oz to pay the pikeys or summat to completely go thru the house with baseball bats n pickaxe handles, just mangle every cunt in the house while you are sitting under a CCTV camera in a pub or cafe lol


yeh i said to the missus that we will do that make sure wer in iceland or sum shit, well on camera, and aye am gunna pay kids 10er for each brok and 5er for everytime they pull ther main fuse and fuk of with it, just gunna make ther life hell,, told a neigbour today wat happend a old dude and he went round going fucking nutz,
still aching like a cunt, sore too,, not happy but meh, wat cam i do till harvest,,, but wen i got that cash this bitch is fucking on!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i said to the missus that we will do that make sure wer in iceland or sum shit, well on camera, and aye am gunna pay kids 10er for each brok and 5er for everytime they pull ther main fuse and fuk of with it, just gunna make ther life hell,, told a neigbour today wat happend a old dude and he went round going fucking nutz,
> still aching like a cunt, sore too,, not happy but meh, wat cam i do till harvest,,, but wen i got that cash this bitch is fucking on!


Another good one is to buy ya dustmen a bottle of whiskey each an watch em scrape their lorry down the side of the cunts motor as it was "blocking the road" lol, found out when i was working on the dustcarts years ago that if ya car is damaged by bin lorries coz ya blocking em from doing their job you cant claim against em lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

yeah its bloody hot my lights off temps is at 78  cant get it down lower


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah man all meet up lets go and fuk those cunts up.......lol....bagsy burn the house down lol.....feel for u bro cunts cant fight 1 on 1.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i said to the missus that we will do that make sure wer in iceland or sum shit, well on camera, and aye am gunna pay kids 10er for each brok and 5er for everytime they pull ther main fuse and fuk of with it, just gunna make ther life hell,, told a neigbour today wat happend a old dude and he went round going fucking nutz,
> still aching like a cunt, sore too,, not happy but meh, wat cam i do till harvest,,, but wen i got that cash this bitch is fucking on!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

yeh and thing was it was the next doors guests who did it and the next door was throwing chairs at me and kicking me in the head FUKING WOMEN! well 15 yr old cchubby bidr sticking boot in with the rest of em but ther was sum biggish dudes too, wen i stood up i was like fuk werd they all come from, couldnt belive the ;asses wer sticing boot in too, ad coppers saying that if we nick them then we gotta nick you, coz they played the race card WTF!

NOT BIN ig IM GETTING POOL OUT,WELL FILLING IT UP


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

bbvhfhvmnvn


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bbvhfhvmnvn


they look fucking nice man ! what size bulb you using ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

ghfhvnnbbvnbvn


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and thing was it was the next doors guests who did it and the next door was throwing chairs at me and kicking me in the head FUKING WOMEN! well 15 yr old cchubby bidr sticking boot in with the rest of em but ther was sum biggish dudes too, wen i stood up i was like fuk werd they all come from, couldnt belive the ;asses wer sticing boot in too, ad coppers saying that if we nick them then we gotta nick you, coz they played the race card WTF!
> 
> NOT BIN ig IM GETTING POOL OUT,WELL FILLING IT UP



fucking harsh what they done to you man i hate people jumping on and kicking people in the head its weak and hope they all get cancer and die


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

always nice to see your grow.....just waterd my girls fukin swetting now.....took few pics some nice ones close up.....put them up now


newuserlol said:


> bbvhfhvmnvn


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

respect the ktm....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> respect the ktm....View attachment 2736133


 fucking sexy looking thing aint she ???


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2736120View attachment 2736121View attachment 2736122View attachment 2736123View attachment 2736124View attachment 2736125View attachment 2736129View attachment 2736130View attachment 2736131View attachment 2736132


i love the purple looks nice ive just realised theres a bed in this room lol u sleep with them ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer man just striped her down had frame repainted...new guards graphics from usa...she goes like a rocket......dant want to get her dirty now lol......


samtheman08 said:


> fucking sexy looking thing aint she ???


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer man my room i built is in my bedroom lol.....


samtheman08 said:


> i love the purple looks nice ive just realised theres a bed in this room lol u sleep with them ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

had to keep door poen let bit of heat out....


imcjayt said:


> yer man my room i built is in my bedroom lol.....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had to keep door poen let bit of heat out....View attachment 2736304


looking sweet man i love da purple lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

amatur is all i can say, u havent seena stealth room till u seen my fucker, and if u neevr saw the vid a few moon bak then u will never know, it was a one toime offer lol

that paper is fucking horrible ind


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah bolloks u lol thort u would pipe up was just answering that lads question.....mite be amatur.....but growed me some good weed.......CUNT.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> amatur is all i can say, u havent seena stealth room till u seen my fucker, and if u neevr saw the vid a few moon bak then u will never know, it was a one toime offer lol
> 
> that paper is fucking horrible ind


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

silk road vendors account here we come, got the cash jsut need to sort it out ehrn noe so masshed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

anyways me ktm makes up for me ...AMATUR ROOM....lol...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

Well shit the bed! I think all these seedlings are gonna be ok. went to the mothers over night and came bk and they look so much better than they did the other day

Also quick pic of the outdoor bbc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well shit the bed! I think all these seedlings are gonna be ok. went to the mothers over night and came bk and they look so much better than they did the other day
> View attachment 2736320View attachment 2736319
> Also quick pic of the outdoor bbc
> View attachment 2736323


prolly coz u let em dry out m8 looking good, i remeebr when mine wer that small, that reminds me i gotta go OP tonight ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

u doing pure coco?


spooningbadgers said:


> Well shit the bed! I think all these seedlings are gonna be ok. went to the mothers over night and came bk and they look so much better than they did the other day
> View attachment 2736320View attachment 2736319
> Also quick pic of the outdoor bbc
> View attachment 2736323


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly coz u let em dry out m8 looking good, i remeebr when mine wer that small, that reminds me i gotta go OP tonight ffs


Yeah, we'll I wasent misting em at first cause I was worried they wud burn lol. but the rhiz seems to be helping. The a and b have brought them bk green again. What are urs like now ice, they still yellow or they getting bk to green?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u doing pure coco?


Yeah mate jus pure co co


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah, we'll I wasent misting em at first cause I was worried they wud burn lol. but the rhiz seems to be helping. The a and b have brought them bk green again. What are urs like now ice, they still yellow or they getting bk to green?


dunno mate havent been for 48 hrs, going tonight to take a gander il put up sum pics wen i get bak


boy am i stinking and aching, uk u know what i realliesed, im getting old man,, lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno mate havent been for 48 hrs, going tonight to take a gander il put up sum pics wen i get bak
> 
> 
> boy am i stinking and aching, uk u know what i realliesed, im getting old man,, lol


Every year seems to go by quicker and quicker... Make me feel sick I'm only 25 like but it only seems like yesterday I was 18! Ill be 30 befor I know it. Yeah mate get sum pics up, what u feeding urs atm? 4ml did ya say


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Every year seems to go by quicker and quicker... Make me feel sick I'm only 25 like but it only seems like yesterday I was 18! Ill be 30 befor I know it. Yeah mate get sum pics up, what u feeding urs atm? 4ml did ya say


yeh 4 ml the ones direct under light have that yellow ting the rest are green, lo,madness,

yeh going soon as wife comes down il ge sum pics up in a bit


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah fuk it yll be getting ya pension and still growing ha ha ha.....mind u im 31 now n dow feel it....


spooningbadgers said:


> Every year seems to go by quicker and quicker... Make me feel sick I'm only 25 like but it only seems like yesterday I was 18! Ill be 30 befor I know it. Yeah mate get sum pics up, what u feeding urs atm? 4ml did ya say


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

what nuts have u gon with....im doing organic this grow with coco...atm......seeds shld be ere 2moz....was going pure coco meself......didnt kno wether to try some diff nutes or go organic again....did u just germ them and pop em in?


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate jus pure co co


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what nuts have u gon with....im doing organic this grow with coco...atm......seeds shld be ere 2moz....was going pure coco meself......didnt kno wether to try some diff nutes or go organic again....did u just germ them and pop em in?


Using all Cana mate. Well I had them in little pots for about 12 days then when I could see roots stuck them straight into the 10lt. Usually I wouldn't transfer em till about 3/4 weeks from seed but I wanna see if it really makes a any diffrence.
its up to u weather u jus use pure coco mate I used to mix with perlite but IMO they dry out a bit to fast, coco drys out quick enough on its own


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer the pure coco i using now after a feed day 2 days max later its as dry as a nuns cunt....gonna be my first time with seeds as my grow atm was clones.....ah im gonna have think bout nuts...i thort bout canna....but then the biobizz wernt to bad.....we will see anyways....


spooningbadgers said:


> Using all Cana mate. Well I had them in little pots for about 12 days then when I could see roots stuck them straight into the 10lt. Usually I wouldn't transfer em till about 3/4 weeks from seed but I wanna see if it really makes a any diffrence.
> its up to u weather u jus use pure coco mate I used to mix with perlite but IMO they dry out a bit to fast, coco drys out quick enough on its own


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

here's the bitches 21 days today  so how's u lot doin then?


----------



## zVice (Jul 14, 2013)

what's a camo vest?

pretty sure you gonna get yourself banned quite rapidly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

da y?? veg coz i have no fucking clue but cant be mor etjhan 3 weeks from seed like

starting to go green on 4ml per litre of base, gave em feed of 3.5 today see hwat happens
and holy fuk ur not gunna belive this BUT, im PH'ing yep herd me right im using ph FFS, went ther today im dripping in weat within 2 mins, darent look at the thermometer, i need to get the inlet fixed ASAP then get 2nd extractor for outlet

wayya think guys ?

physco are a lil bit pissed of weith me for putting em bak in veg but they can do as ther fucking told,OH yeh and absolutely no stretch! bonus


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2736464 here's the bitches 21 days today  so how's u lot doin then?


Alright mucca lookin nice mate. They the blue dreams?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> da y?? veg coz i have no fucking clue but cant be mor etjhan 3 weeks from seed like
> 
> starting to go green on 4ml per litre of base, gave em feed of 3.5 today see hwat happens
> and holy fuk ur not gunna belive this BUT, im PH'ing yep herd me right im using ph FFS, went ther today im dripping in weat within 2 mins, darent look at the thermometer, i need to get the inlet fixed ASAP then get 2nd extractor for outlet
> ...


looking good ice, the yellowing is defo on its way out lookin miles healthier. Think thes pe like lots of nuts from an early age. Soon as I gave mine a and b I could see the difference within 24 hours. Like u said hungry little fuckers they are lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Any fellow uk growers able to answer a few questions in regards to hydro? 

What will be better for faster growth and hopefully better yield, coco or pebbles with a wilma system.
So do I pot up with coco like I would soil where as pebbles can just go from the rockwool straight into finals and given time to veg? 
I read hydro will give bigger yields as plants take what they need? Is this true with a wilma system as I hardly see it being used compare to dwc. 
This ones been asked aload of times but how long do you tend to veg to pull say 2oz a plant. I know depends on the lights and I don't expect to pull 18oz from 9 under my 600w but I'd like to say get 15 should be possible right? I've learnt a fair bit to do with growing even if just doing autos I can read plants.


Also i gotta conductor for my 600w but with the timer it works to turn the lights off but not back on. I stopped using it and manually plug and unplug because only a 6hour period where I been doing crappy autos. Someone said it may be as I had it plugged into the extension lead.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Any fellow uk growers able to answer a few questions in regards to hydro?
> 
> What will be better for faster growth and hopefully better yield, coco or pebbles with a wilma system.
> So do I pot up with coco like I would soil where as pebbles can just go from the rockwool straight into finals and given time to veg?
> ...


bin the autos by sum photo;s mate
i pulld ny on 30 z of 8 under 850 watts and only used 600 watts in veg till week 2 flower,
as for medium just full a pot with coco and your plant in the rockwool cube just pop it straight in, but if ur gunna stick with coco then use root riots,

but a normal cheap mechanical timer very relaible and work aa treat aym all my timers are at my OP so my other grow im doin by hand and holy fuk i keep forgetting tim

oh yeh and buy sum airpots and ur a few plants over wat u should have, 100 watts per plant m8


and yeh SPPON, ther hungry as fek real hungry lol but yeh ther lokoing great aint they, well happy i am


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright mucca lookin nice mate. They the blue dreams?


Cheers matey Yeh the back 2 are blue dream front 2 bubba kush and a critical + on the middle just in a 3 ltr airpot


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Autos are gone lol after my current grow I ain't ever doing autos I'm fed up of a game of luck for a shit yield. I've used root riot cubes before for my first grow liberty haze  I only went autos as I vegged to long and whole waiting got annoying but it was my though for such a long veg. Also only pulled 11oz as I overcrowded it. 

100w per plant not heard that before mate, more plants but less veg time though should still give the same sorta yield right? How long did you veg for 30oz that's an amazing yield don't expect anything like that lol dream would be 15oz from my 600w tent and then 5 from the 250w tent.

why is coco used over just clay pebbles if you don't mind me asking? Sorta just feels like I ain't hydro using coco if that makes sense lol

levers timer I've used will turn off but not back on but could that be to do with fact I plug it into the surge protection extension lead rather than direct into the mains? I ain't gonna be doing it manually with plants requiring 12/12 lol sod that.

Cheers for taking time to reply I know most my questions are probably simple I just always tend to overthink.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

@ninja Yeh sounds like ur timers fucked mate weird how it won't turn em back on I've just bought a lumitek one its bang on don't need any conductor or anything and it can handle a 600. As for growin do what u wanna do mate I'd say easiest has gotta be straight coco its nice n simple


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

thanx bizzel u cunt, im not commenting on your crop now u aint commented on min PRIK!

AD PERLITE TO THE COCO,, HELPS


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't mind growing coco it's just in my head it'll feel as if I'm growing in soil just I don't have to water myself. Also thought of hydro being the roots out in the open and taking what they need.
how long you veg for roughly to get 2oz a plant I know every strains different plus environment needs to be dialed in but just as a rough guess as I read hydro speeds up the veg time required?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx bizzel u cunt, im not commenting on your crop now u aint commented on min PRIK!
> 
> AD PERLITE TO THE COCO,, HELPS


Hahahaha ya mardy fucker lmao Ive liked it havnt I? So how many you got all together in this new op then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I don't mind growing coco it's just in my head it'll feel as if I'm growing in soil just I don't have to water myself. Also thought of hydro being the roots out in the open and taking what they need.
> how long you veg for roughly to get 2oz a plant I know every strains different plus environment needs to be dialed in but just as a rough guess as I read hydro speeds up the veg time required?


I've got no experience with hydro at all 2oz a plant depends how many under what lights don't it I veg for 8 weeks a time and normally hit around the 5 a plant mark I usually do 4 plants a time


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I know it's gonna be different everywhere but just wondering what's the average price for an OZ of decent weed in the UK?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ah ok mate cheers, I'm the type who hates waiting would kill me to veg for 8 weeks lol only reason I wanna go hydro really is to shorten the veg time. Must be a cunt chopping that much lol like tony montanna tells the bloke he starts off with when he says about the money...I hope I have that problem some day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha ya mardy fucker lmao Ive liked it havnt I? So how many you got all together in this new op then?


25 in one and 5 in the other, full time job mate and expensive coz gott abuy everything twice, oitherwise ur carrying shit about, 

but ther def starting to take of now, im a happy camper fo sure!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 25 in one and 5 in the other, full time job mate and expensive coz gott abuy everything twice, oitherwise ur carrying shit about,
> 
> but ther def starting to take of now, im a happy camper fo sure!


Nice one man id love to do a big op but im too para for that and I ain't got the cash for all the equipment n shit maybe one day tho aye lol .gonna buy a cloner next week and chop away at the mothers I've had to super crop the fuck out of em there taking over the 90 tent might chuck u a couple if u want


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Ah ok mate cheers, I'm the type who hates waiting would kill me to veg for 8 weeks lol only reason I wanna go hydro really is to shorten the veg time. Must be a cunt chopping that much lol like tony montanna tells the bloke he starts off with when he says about the money...I hope I have that problem some day lol


Hahahaha tony Montana I was callin my mate that the other night he had a fat line and was charged to fuck Pmsl . Yeh the 8 week veg is a killer but good things come to those who wait n what not


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man just striped her down had frame repainted...new guards graphics from usa...she goes like a rocket......dant want to get her dirty now lol......


i love ktm's pal is it 250 cc 4 stroke ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ah ok mate cheers, I'm the type who hates waiting would kill me to veg for 8 weeks lol only reason I wanna go hydro really is to shorten the veg time. Must be a cunt chopping that much lol like tony montanna tells the bloke he starts off with when he says about the money...I hope I have that problem some day lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry for repeating posts dam mobile.
im gonna do a fairly biggish grow around Xmas. Plan on renting a place and doing a spare room so I can have weed to last me longer without constantly growing all year round. That's the plan anyway. This now is my apprenticeship lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJK_XZuOj78&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I know a few of ya ain't in to this but this is a bad tune Lol turns me into a gangster when I listen to it Pmsl


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJK_XZuOj78&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I know a few of ya ain't in to this but this is a bad tune Lol turns me into a gangster when I listen to it Pmsl


bro that tune is whack lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol some skin bleaching ugly mofo sod that. If you wanna chat about dance ball tunes you can't beat capleton slew dem lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

2 bro.......


samtheman08 said:


> i love ktm's pal is it 250 cc 4 stroke ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 2 bro.......


nice man they fucking fly my mate has one there expensive aswell i only got a 50 cc generic craacker lol!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljeb61B3YqM

this is music


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

the 4 stroke to me aint as powerfull...im goting to get me a nother tho as well she my pride n joy..(appart from my baby blade lol).....had all me ktm done now so gonna keep her for road only.....and buy me a nother for trak and enduro.....


imcjayt said:


> 2 bro.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer cost me bit over 2.5k but spent bit on her to upgrading shit.....


samtheman08 said:


> nice man they fucking fly my mate has one there expensive aswell i only got a 50 cc generic craacker lol!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol some skin bleaching ugly mofo sod that. If you wanna chat about dance ball tunes you can't beat capleton slew dem lol


Yeh capletons a boss alright but he too old school now same as sizzla its all about kartel ohh lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer cost me bit over 2.5k but spent bit on her to upgrading shit.....


worth every penny though mate she looks amazing jelousy is pouring out of me !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljeb61B3YqM
> 
> this is music


Hahahahaha like i said each to there own and that. His do sit down n smoke a j to that lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

u shld see my car lol aint putting that on ere tho.....to obvious ....boys n toys ay......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

well tbh im 31 now and lol me boy racer days are over.....im having my new car sep.....and my pride and joy i got now...spent thousends on....she going to be crushed.......yer i could sell her but id be gutted if i saw someone alse driving it.......lol lot of people sed to me...YOUR MAD....but its sommert i got to do lol....it was 1 of a kind...and its gonna stay my 1 of a kind....lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheers for rep man


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u shld see my car lol aint putting that on ere tho.....to obvious ....boys n toys ay......


bet it shit hot right ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Uk lads anyone know best way of renting without going through cunting estate agents? Have tried gumtree was thinking shop windows in the area?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got my heart set on a mercedes amg c63 lol one day ay...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah man...ill prob put pic up b4 she is squashed lol........told the missis she got to take it...cos i wouldnt be able to do it lol.....


samtheman08 said:


> bet it shit hot right ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

move to indian town usualy got plenty to rent.........but yer your local paper shop windows ect....


ninja1 said:


> Uk lads anyone know best way of renting without going through cunting estate agents? Have tried gumtree was thinking shop windows in the area?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

well me new car sep is the new astra gtc turbo.....


ninja1 said:


> Got my heart set on a mercedes amg c63 lol one day ay...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Indian town? You mean where noone else wants to live as its full of Asians lol? Cheers will check the windows when next visit.

Astra looks ok what colour and any rims? Ill be treating myself to a 12 plate audi a3 round xmas


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man...ill prob put pic up b4 she is squashed lol........told the missis she got to take it...cos i wouldnt be able to do it lol.....


lol your going to be gutted bro


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

We had a a3 bout 5 year ago only ever had Audi's since fuckin brilliant cars got an a4 at the min only a 2001 model so she's old just saving for a nice new one


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

this is a 13 plate...and gtc yer looks sim to the astra but changed disign a bit....im having black on with 20 inch rims.....came with 19 standerd but wanted bit bigga...yer audi a3 nice and good car...but 2 common for my liking...i was going to get the bmw330 but changed me mind......


ninja1 said:


> Indian town? You mean where noone else wants to live as its full of Asians lol? Cheers will check the windows when next visit.
> 
> Astra looks ok what colour and any rims? Ill be treating myself to a 12 plate audi a3 round xmas


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

i do like the s line tho.....


shawnybizzle said:


> We had a a3 bout 5 year ago only ever had Audi's since fuckin brilliant cars got an a4 at the min only a 2001 model so she's old just saving for a nice new one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeh the S lines are bad think the a4 are a 4.8 or sumthin lol.feckin mental


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer ment to be quick......girl in my street got white s line looks nice....my engine i put in my car is a 2lt turbo...its nice when i get a scooby nxt to me and they look bad....just look at them smile.....woooosh c ya.......lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the S lines are bad think the a4 are a 4.8 or sumthin lol.feckin mental


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ill try and get a night pic of my car lit up 2 secs......


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you mean an Asian area where said Indian town? Sounds good that they tend to keep themself to themself so no worries about having a spare room growing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ment to be quick......girl in my street got white s line looks nice....my engine i put in my car is a 2lt turbo...its nice when i get a scooby nxt to me and they look bad....just look at them smile.....woooosh c ya.......lol


Yeh man me mates got a 08 vxr that's pretty.quick Lol nothing better than smoking some cunt on the road lmao say mines a 2.4 v6 she's old but still likes a good redlining now an again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

look in house windows for to let signs ,, bak to baks are good coz they got cellers and rule 1--CHANGE THE FUCKING LOCKS! sum landlords like to come have a nosey wen your not ther.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

few of inside.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

got over 50 led lights in shld of turnd flash of realy all been buit by me self,......


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheers mate isn't nothing ill be rushing into and was gonna change the locks and use one of those magnet alerters anyone used them? Saw em other day in my grow shop and thought its a handy tool


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

didnt want to show outside but yer its a fine example of a custom built zr turbo.....have all the rally stickers on ect.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2013)

Fookin ell ya gone to town on that ain't ya lol have ya got neons underneath aswell lmao. Anyway boys I'm off gotta be up at half 5 ooohhhhhhh fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Chavtastic


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer have them undercar.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin ell ya gone to town on that ain't ya lol have ya got neons underneath aswell lmao. Anyway boys I'm off gotta be up at half 5 ooohhhhhhh fuck


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

chav.....lol....far from it......just wanted to build a rare n unic car.......wont se me walking round in hoodys fukin hightops with bling bling and a cap on.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> Chavtastic


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

what audi is this ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

think thats one of the smaller new ones....a1 or sommert...


samtheman08 said:


> View attachment 2736665 what audi is this ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think thats one of the smaller new ones....a1 or sommert...


i seen yest and i liked i like the new bmw m3 aswell thats a sexy car a man two doors down owns one its sexy !


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

this what im getting...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> this what im getting...View attachment 2736667


nice man looks nice and sleek


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

well im 31 now need bit more of a family car....lol


samtheman08 said:


> nice man looks nice and sleek


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

fukin quiert on ere tonite weres kode ect lol..........


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

lol never to old to have a toy bud


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

well i got me bikes lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well i got me bikes lol


i know you lucky duck ! i cant get insured for a car only a bike i wish i had the cash man but hey after my grow i may be able to afford something half decent


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah worked hard for it bro.......dont mean from growing iver lol...this just bit of cash on side n a hobby 4 me as dow smoke the shit lol....suppose u can make some good money from growing.....rite stuff ect...but im no pro so couldnt say.......


samtheman08 said:


> i know you lucky duck ! i cant get insured for a car only a bike i wish i had the cash man but hey after my grow i may be able to afford something half decent


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah worked hard for it bro.......dont mean from growing iver lol...this just bit of cash on side n a hobby 4 me as dow smoke the shit lol....suppose u can make some good money from growing.....rite stuff ect...but im no pro so couldnt say.......


i can grow good just need to move i wanna do a rent house and do a full house op just once then chop n bag nd cancel the lease lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

What you guys paying on prices where your at in the country? 240 an oz down here unless I know the grower as a mate then I'm paying 200.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snap to that Sam lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

i mean u here a lot of ppl sayin ...ahhhhhh my grows betta than yours....ive got betta shit n whatnot....haters n what not.....i couldnt give 2 fuks tho.....i like me garding ect....to me growing a (weed)....taking care of it watching it transform.....and having sommert looking nice as like my pic.......then saying to ya self...i grew that.....is nice....diff people tho diff appins.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer about 200 for cheese my way....


ninja1 said:


> What you guys paying on prices where your at in the country? 240 an oz down here unless I know the grower as a mate then I'm paying 200.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone got any good British gangster films? I gone of the American stuff to be honest. Seen the classics like layer cake, lock stock, sexy beast. Is there any not so known or prehaps something you can recromend as I might not of seen it


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

rise of the foot soldier


ninja1 said:


> Anyone got any good British gangster films? I gone of the American stuff to be honest. Seen the classics like layer cake, lock stock, sexy beast. Is there any not so known or prehaps something you can recromend as I might not of seen it


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i mean u here a lot of ppl sayin ...ahhhhhh my grows betta than yours....ive got betta shit n whatnot....haters n what not.....i couldnt give 2 fuks tho.....i like me garding ect....to me growing a (weed)....taking care of it watching it transform.....and having sommert looking nice as like my pic.......then saying to ya self...i grew that.....is nice....diff people tho diff appins.....


i only grow/grown for personal use but people allways ask if i can get so i allways be the middle man and sort i never pick up for them and i love growing as a hobby its amazing and i love the feeling of my shit ive grown goes on to the streets it beats the wankers keeping tawaineseslaves in house ops etc ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer man respect to all u grow pers use...i se why fucking not...if u can grow it...beats paying for it.....


samtheman08 said:


> i only grow/grown for personal use but people allways ask if i can get so i allways be the middle man and sort i never pick up for them and i love growing as a hobby its amazing and i love the feeling of my shit ive grown goes on to the streets it beats the wankers keeping tawaineseslaves in house ops etc ...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man respect to all u grow pers use...i se why fucking not...if u can grow it...beats paying for it.....


yeah dude i hate going out paying for it i smoke to much havent got 40£ a day to smoke lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

welll i only just woke after that session with indi, fuck i was pissed lol top bloke tho and his wifes a great girl but boy can she drive fast i almost shit meself lol,

gonna get on it tomorrow but should have a vendors page up with ten to fourteen days fuck yes....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

lol on news today a lad got done for 100 plants round my way.....nxt door grassed sed could smell a strong smell of mag fuking 100 plants in house weather like this....what a twat.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer man read earlyer bout u was meeting indi....bet that was nice....talking bout ya shit n what not......wimming drivers ay....


newuserlol said:


> welll i only just woke after that session with indi, fuck i was pissed lol top bloke tho and his wifes a great girl but boy can she drive fast i almost shit meself lol,
> 
> gonna get on it tomorrow but should have a vendors page up with ten to fourteen days fuck yes....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

100 plants wonder how long hell get. I never been inside but know plenty who have and they have all gone in for stupid reasons. Strange thing is most go back in so makes me think it can't be that bad. Trouble is though compare to them I'm able to think so I guess four walls all day wouldn't bother them. I never wanna go but if the price was right......way I see it out country is run by criminals and like the krays they have protection rackets being run....go to work n pay us a cut so we can live a better life or we send the boys around to lock you up...alot of my mates are half hearted to be honest really nice people but wouldn't wanna take risks only thing I'd hope if I ever went inside is that I could team up with people more like minded


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Good film rise of the foot soldier but seen it  think I have seen all the British gangster films  keep thinking I should write my own lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

like the krays

the krays where nuffing but ponces taking off everyone who had a earn, they wouldnt have last two minits in todays world​


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

i watched man of steel last nite was a good film....


ninja1 said:


> Good film rise of the foot soldier but seen it  think I have seen all the British gangster films  keep thinking I should write my own lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

to fukin rite.....call them self gangstas......fukin yardys would laff at them lol....mind u the youth thesedays are the fukers 2 watch....


newuserlol said:


> like the krays
> 
> the krays where nuffing but ponces taking off everyone who had a earn, they wouldnt have last two minits in todays world​


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

fuck im hungry good job dominos is open till 5am where i am hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah man sounds good...cba to eat now poped 2 tamaz ill be out for count soon lol.....


newuserlol said:


> fuck im hungry good job dominos is open till 5am where i am hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

hoping my seeds come 2moz so can get cracking on with new shit,,,,,,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man sounds good...cba to eat now poped 2 tamaz ill be out for count soon lol.....


amytime you wana sell them tamazepam you no where to find me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

i have them on rep perscript off doc for my insomia..my mom gets them off her doc for me 2 lol....yer man im shure i can sort u some out....


newuserlol said:


> amytime you wana sell them tamazepam you no where to find me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

herd lot of people pay good cash for them inside...lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> like the krays
> 
> the krays where nuffing but ponces taking off everyone who had a earn, they wouldnt have last two minits in todays world​


Sounds like the people I compared em to being ponces and taking off everyone lol the politicians. I'm not one of these sad die hard kray fans but in reply to your comment I bet they would of updated and moved with the times. That's the job of a professional criminal. Long gone really are the days of armed robberies and what not. Must of been a mental time no mobiles n CCTV I'd be loaded lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

i usualy get some zopiclone 2 they good lol


newuserlol said:


> amytime you wana sell them tamazepam you no where to find me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

rite man im best have a cig n fuk off to bed........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i usualy get some zopiclone 2 they good lol


the 7.5mg aint bad but i can get them, the temazepam tho different league.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer i pref tamz....im fukin buzzin now feel pissed lol its funny trying to get up the stairs lol


newuserlol said:


> the 7.5mg aint bad but i can get them, the temazepam tho different league.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

the tamz are 10mg


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the tamz are 10mg


you ever wana swap or trade em let me no.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

like i sed bro ill sort ya out....got new lot coming this week of doc.....


newuserlol said:


> you ever wana swap or trade em let me no.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Sounds like the people I compared em to being ponces and taking off everyone lol the politicians. I'm not one of these sad die hard kray fans but in reply to your comment I bet they would of updated and moved with the times. That's the job of a professional criminal. Long gone really are the days of armed robberies and what not. Must of been a mental time no mobiles n CCTV I'd be loaded lol.


fuck the krays, the richardsons where the real men of that day.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like labelling criminals like that I mean I know a few English villains who are well off own alot of property ect. I also know a few Jamaicans who get upto things and have nice cars n go abroad alot. I also know alot of useless cunts from both england and Jamaica who do bits n pieces but aren't serious. IMO things like yardys or the polish arent a family or firm it's a whole nation.
i agree though many from Jamaica are dangerous but IMO its because life is cheap there so the culture is different and I would also say the education there isn't as great as I know alot who are dangerous because they are so stupid. Same could be said about the youth they stab each other for mobiles or living in a next shithole council estate. It makes them dangerous yes but not a gangster IMO and gives gangsters a bad name if you know what I mean lol. Funnily enough the higher up the tree you climb the less trouble you face as it tends to be people with families and a brain. Most want the good life and not to fuck it up over someone and spend years behind bars. The dangerous council estate hoody type kids have a relative shitty life so have nothing to loose. Sure some are doing alright but most are in and out of prison and aren't able to be low profile they'll go on YouTube or drive a flash motor yet neighbours never see em do a days work. To be a good criminal means you need a brain ain't like its a job where you just get the sack you loose time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

got me pizza ordered hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

these r ones i have....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

yeah thats proper script tamazepam, would deffo return the favour if u sorted me some imc


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol think the yardy comment wound me up abit, was about 17 and at a party. Some lad was getting mouthy and had abit to drink. His mate said to me I better leave this blokes dads coming and his a yardy lol pissed me off as if I should fear him. Long story short I told him ill lay him out then his dad and soon as his dad got through the door this lad grabbed my collar so I bottled him. His old man came running at me and my mate one banged him lol poured water on him and he came round took of his jacket as was wet and he had a fucking sainsburys uniform on. We was pissing ourselfs but learnt as I got older everyone's a fucking gangster. I go in my local and is always some cunt talking kilos just loud enough for others to hear and I just think your all liars noone ever just acts honest and says I'm a painter or plumber, I'd have more respect for em then. It's just a front n load of lies like the mugs who brag but got everything they own on credit.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

yer man no probs soon as pic next lot up ill fairy u a strip lol


newuserlol said:


> yeah thats proper script tamazepam, would deffo return the favour if u sorted me some imc


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

What they do? Used to pop dimazipan or however you spell it after a rave in my youth lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

they sleeping tabs....


ninja1 said:


> What they do? Used to pop dimazipan or however you spell it after a rave in my youth lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What they do? Used to pop dimazipan or however you spell it after a rave in my youth lol


it is another benzo but more for sleeping.

best benzo u can get tho is clonzepam 2mg


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 14, 2013)

ah guys mine have kiked in im strug typing lol gotta go to bed...laterzzzzz


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol c ya dude take it easy


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 100 plants wonder how long hell get. I never been inside but know plenty who have and they have all gone in for stupid reasons. Strange thing is most go back in so makes me think it can't be that bad. Trouble is though compare to them I'm able to think so I guess four walls all day wouldn't bother them. I never wanna go but if the price was right......way I see it out country is run by criminals and like the krays they have protection rackets being run....go to work n pay us a cut so we can live a better life or we send the boys around to lock you up...alot of my mates are half hearted to be honest really nice people but wouldn't wanna take risks only thing I'd hope if I ever went inside is that I could team up with people more like minded


5 years for that min !!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

im back had to get some weeeeeed loll


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Snap to that Sam lol


we go halfs on rent


----------



## iiKode (Jul 14, 2013)

good luck sambho wif that buisness hope it wurks out for ya, hhmm ul be able to get all the sr prescription u need once ur setup


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

label printers are they easy to use? im looking at this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-QL500A-Desktop-Label-Printer-Includes-2-x-Starter-Labels-Rolls/230961617112?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=9079557727247981919&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230961617112&

and where can i buy smelly proof baggies in bulk?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> label printers are they easy to use? im looking at this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-QL500A-Desktop-Label-Printer-Includes-2-x-Starter-Labels-Rolls/230961617112?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=9079557727247981919&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230961617112&
> 
> and where can i buy smelly proof baggies in bulk?



there fairly easy to use man my mum has one lol http://www.smellyproof.com/ try this for the bags


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> good luck sambho wif that buisness hope it wurks out for ya, hhmm ul be able to get all the sr prescription u need once ur setup


how you doing iikode ? keeping ya cool lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> label printers are they easy to use? im looking at this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-QL500A-Desktop-Label-Printer-Includes-2-x-Starter-Labels-Rolls/230961617112?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=9079557727247981919&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230961617112&
> 
> and where can i buy smelly proof baggies in bulk?


oh and to use that label priinter you have usb on comp and use paint or somin like it and print vwalaaaa bobs ya uncle i cant wait lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

omg sambo how we got back in one piece ... nice little sesh on tha booze, sunny afternoon very very nice, slight memory lapse, you gifted me more clones....ffs caught the mrs runnin em ubdr the tap "that was really nice of sambo...I don't want em dryin out"...I forgot wat u sed they were but im assuming CO...fukin pizza um I got a banana fer tea


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> omg sambo how we got back in one piece ... nice little sesh on tha booze, sunny afternoon very very nice, slight memory lapse, you gifted me more clones....ffs caught the mrs runnin em ubdr the tap "that was really nice of sambo...I don't want em dryin out"...I forgot wat u sed they were but im assuming CO...fukin pizza um I got a banana fer tea


defo indi i had a real nice afternoon mate, clones where 2 exo and one pyscho the biggest was the pyscho, running them under the tap lmao bless.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-QL500A-Desktop-Label-Printer-Includes-2-x-Starter-Labels-Rolls/230961617112?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=9079557727247981919&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230961617112&

i dont no much about label printers u may have to do me a lil write on how to use it indi if thats ok?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

and lads i see pics of indi's grows today pics that would put most of us to shame, some people just dont post pics dont mean they chatting shit..........


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and lads i see pics of indi's grows today pics that would put most of us to shame, some people just dont post pics dont mean they chatting shit..........


i bet the lovely too ?? im so jelous of u guys  i just wanna grow its so frustrating having everything and cant lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> i bet the lovely too ?? im so jelous of u guys  i just wanna grow its so frustrating having everything and cant lol


your get there samtman just member read read and read some more, and dont get pissy when people in the thread wind u up, its just the way off the thread especially with noobs but theres lots in here also with a lot of knowledge, stick around not many do, we scare most them off i think lool


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your get there samtman just member read read and read some more, and dont get pissy when people in the thread wind u up, its just the way off the thread especially with noobs but theres lots in here also with a lot of knowledge, stick around not many do, we scare most them off i think lool


il take it on chin bud i love growing man ive done loads but only outdoor my new zealand grow was massive lol this is my outdoor girl last year at 4 weeks never got final pics phone was fucked pretty good right for outdoor in uk ?  . and all i do is research just hydro scares me abit lol so i prefer the soil


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

no probs sambo but tha missus is usually bttr at technology so if ya get stuck well ask her, thanks man re tha photos, I m feelin good after that sesh ....bttr than sum an im on the xmas special cured headstash cos we finished tha critical jack that was sposed to b goin sumwhere today


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2013)

lads i gotta hit the sack

i just smoked that joint indi and feeling rather mashed lol

night all


----------



## indikat (Jul 14, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> il take it on chin bud i love growing man ive done loads but only outdoor my new zealand grow was massive lol this is my outdoor girl last year at 4 weeks never got final pics phone was fucked pretty good right for outdoor in uk ? View attachment 2736751 . and all i do is research just hydro scares me abit lol so i prefer the soil


wat s tha plant? I never done hydro either and cant think I ever would, part of it for me is making flowering soil and all the flavour and cleaness from soil wix ammendments, you hoping to speed things up yield etc sam?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Why can't you grow Sam? I'm gonna go for the plan around Xmas 110% my current grows are me serving my apprenticeship lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have done soil but I'm going hydro not sure if ill go clay pebbles or coco as coco sorta feels to me just like soil but being to lazy to water and I only got 14 girls so its not too much of a pain really. But I wanna do a bigger grow soon so might aswell learn the hydro now. I'm gonna be doing a wilma set up and I hate waiting so being able to speed the veg suits me fine. Am gonna be doing a fast flower strain but not seen any grows of it so dunno what to expect in terms of yield. 6 weeks flower and ill probably veg for a month.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Why can't you grow Sam? I'm gonna go for the plan around Xmas 110% my current grows are me serving my apprenticeship lol.


im waiting to move man  soon as i do those babies are going to be growing for sure !!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> wat s tha plant? I never done hydro either and cant think I ever would, part of it for me is making flowering soil and all the flavour and cleaness from soil wix ammendments, you hoping to speed things up yield etc sam?


the plant was himalayan gold ghsc seeds she was 7ft tall 4 weeks into flower on the pic i dont like hydro because im worried with the water near the electrics etc lol i just do it the soil way i use a mix fish blood and bone too and some canna terra flores during flowering and major flush for two weeks on end and it works a treat  i jut want to do indoor grow because they will get constant light no clouds unexpected rain etc i have done cfl auto's a few years back but that was bullshit lol im off to bed i am fucked and got beach tomo at 12  LOL ! peace people


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

goooooooooooood morning peoples


----------



## indikat (Jul 15, 2013)

that fukin piss up sambo....im on tha waggon now ffs first few days r tha hardest but I gotta do it, on tha vape this morning...you all good m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> that fukin piss up sambo....im on tha waggon now ffs first few days r tha hardest but I gotta do it, on tha vape this morning...you all good m8?


thats was me fiirst drink in eight days you corrupted me lmao not that i wasnt sitting there waiting for ya thinking hurry up so i could go get the drinks lol

im sweet mate need to go sort some of that today thats been talked about, but did just have a lil joint. i been up since six am couldnt resist lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> label printers are they easy to use? im looking at this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-QL500A-Desktop-Label-Printer-Includes-2-x-Starter-Labels-Rolls/230961617112?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=14&meid=9079557727247981919&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230961617112&
> 
> and where can i buy smelly proof baggies in bulk?


they got 100 packs of sealable bags http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=bag&oscsid=962cc2cece79364b7f4130c36d7af1ec&x=0&y=0


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> they got 100 packs of sealable bags http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=bag&oscsid=962cc2cece79364b7f4130c36d7af1ec&x=0&y=0



are they just the normal baggies im want smellyproofs two of them and you carnt even smell a Oz threw them


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are they just the normal baggies im want smellyproofs two of them and you carnt even smell a Oz threw them


what about these mate? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_pg_2?rh=i:aps,k:smell+proof+bag&page=2&keywords=smell+proof+bag&ie=UTF8&qid=1373879600


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what about these mate? http://www.amazon.co.uk/1-75inch-2-25inch-Smelly-Plastic-Resealable/dp/B00CEBZ4TK/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1373879600&sr=8-15&keywords=smell+proof+bag


thanks mate and a bloody good price too.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thanks mate and a bloody good price too.


no worries mate. i changed the link to the search results because i wasnt sure what size you'll need


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

I use these jobs, the iron shut ones.....you can send up to 100g to UK without probs in there (by all accounts ) not that you ever get any money for it when you do, lmfao.
http://www.dampkring.nl/17604/iron-seal-bags.html

they have a few options, I am guessing they'll post to the UK.
http://www.dampkring.nl/8528/packaging-sealing.html




newuserlol said:


> thanks mate and a bloody good price too.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

morning guys......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

well what the fucks happening, ic£ gets a kicking, sambo, sorry to hear about the missus, them's harsh words. Hope she comes round man. and MG's had to rip down. what the fuck, i leave the thread for one weekend.

Ic3, living next door or not i'd be firebombing the cunts.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well what the fucks happening, ic£ gets a kicking, sambo, sorry to hear about the missus, them's harsh words. Hope she comes round man. and MG's had to rip down. what the fuck, i leave the thread for one weekend.
> 
> Ic3, living next door or not i'd be firebombing the cunts.


fuck it don, no point losing me head over it plus im just about to open a vendors page on the road just paid for the coins, carnt fucking wait.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

1 plant......







.........


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

that must have been quite a plant, what strain is it? the buds look lovelyand toight.

and thank god that isn't grey goose vodka lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck it don, no point losing me head over it plus im just about to open a vendors page on the road just paid for the coins, carnt fucking wait.


aye man chin up and that. soooo prey tell what's going on SR then? scripts n snips lol that's a canny vendor name haha


The Yorkshireman said:


> 1 plant......
> 
> View attachment 2737040
> 
> ...


nicely done fella!, how'd you get on with that ozone lark?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> that must have been quite a plant, what strain is it? the buds look lovelyand toight.
> 
> and thank god that isn't grey goose vodka lol


Yep.........



......lol!

Two Toke Killer = Psycho Killer (Breeder's Boutique) X Livers/Blues (UK Clone Only).


Grey Goose is a good vodka but I won't drink it, I have a discerning taste lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man chin up and that. soooo prey tell what's going on SR then? scripts n snips lol that's a canny vendor name haha
> 
> nicely done fella!, how'd you get on with that ozone lark?


no my partner wants to keep it to just clones,hash n weed ive called it weedrus something easy to remember, dont spose you would be intrested in selling all the seeds you have laying around through it? looking for stock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i'll put it to the board lmao...

you'll never be out the post orifice haha. mind on and use all the post offices near you or they can trace the frank machine  weedrus eh, i'll check it out.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep.........
> 
> View attachment 2737046
> 
> ...


sorry but it turns out belvedere bellends is also a hashtag now.

that plant is fuckin awesome, lollipopped to perfection, i feel like going and ramming that plant up uncle bens arse for him, he'd like that.

what size airpot is that? looks small for the plant but then i suppose that is the whole point, minimum media maximum buddage.


----------



## indikat (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no my partner wants to keep it to just clones,hash n weed ive called it weedrus something easy to remember, dont spose you would be intrested in selling all the seeds you have laying around through it? looking for stock.


fukin gooooood name sambo lmfao....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'll put it to the board lmao...
> 
> you'll never be out the post orifice haha. mind on and use all the post offices near you or they can trace the frank machine  weedrus eh, i'll check it out.


just waiting for the coins to hit the account aint open yet then gotta source some stock from me partner, should be up and running properly in a few days


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

keep us updated sambo, i've been looking at sr lately too, it just seems too good to be true. i'll let you be the guinea pig.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> keep us updated sambo, i've been looking at sr lately too, it just seems too good to be true. i'll let you be the guinea pig.


ghb i been there a over a year mate nearly 80 completed transactions only thing ive had seized was cigs fucking goverment dont mind letting the drugs threw but u try take some of there cig tax there on you lool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i mind on billy was doing that a while back, only problem is washing the coins but if you've got that sussed it's license to print money.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i mind on billy was doing that a while back, only problem is washing the coins but if you've got that sussed it's license to print money.


no need to wash em don just sell on localbitcoins buying and selling coins is legal


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

learning pgp is gonna be the hardest thing about it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nicely done fella!, how'd you get on with that ozone lark?


Well I'm not sure to be honest, it's very hard to judge smell as it's subjective and I've had my head in chopped weed for 3 days lol.

I'm drying the trim from the bigger one on a Pyrex dish in the oven with the ozone on in the kitchen with the window open crack and a towel across the bottom of the door.
When I stick my head in I can't smell weed until I take a deep sniff and then it's only a very slight touch on the back end, by taking that deep sniff though I can feel the Ozone tingle in my hands and fingers so it's quite powerful stuff.

I think it most certainly works just not how most people realise, if I got one for myself (likely now) I'd have to work out the ideal situation for it.


I'm gonna show my helper how to make bubble later when he's finished work so I'll get a second opinion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> learning pgp is gonna be the hardest thing about it.


yeah i seen them keys, i'd be wary of using the open source software. 


newuserlol said:


> no need to wash em don just sell on localbitcoins buying and selling coins is legal


aye but they're still traceable no? or do they change with each shift? if you get me


The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'm not sure to be honest, it's very hard to judge smell as it's subjective and I've had my head in chopped weed for 3 days lol.
> 
> I'm drying the trim from the bigger one on a Pyrex dish in the oven with the ozone on in the kitchen with the window open crack and a towel across the bottom of the door.
> When I stick my head in I can't smell weed until I take a deep sniff and then it's only a very slight touch on the back end, by taking that deep sniff though I can feel the Ozone tingle in my hands and fingers so it's quite powerful stuff.
> ...



understanding how it works is key, it basically makes particles drop to the floor, say you chop a tree in the kitchen, while the genny is on you'll not smell it but if you were to then move about and disturb the particles you'll smell them, i tend to use a filter aswell, this 'cleans' the airflow rather than making it drop to the floor. if you read the company blurb it advises something stupid like 15 meteres of duct to effectively drop the particles before the flow hits the outside which is totally daft, who's got 15 metres of duct laying round the tent ffs lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i seen them keys, i'd be wary of using the open source software.
> 
> thats deffo gonna be the hardest i aint got a clue bout pgp and lots wont order without it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> sorry but it turns out belvedere bellends is also a hashtag now.
> 
> that plant is fuckin awesome, lollipopped to perfection, i feel like going and ramming that plant up uncle bens arse for him, he'd like that.
> 
> what size airpot is that? looks small for the plant but then i suppose that is the whole point, minimum media maximum buddage.


Lol, I was drinking Belvedere as standard long before it was even available on the UK market.
Years before Twitter and hashtags for club ponces waiving magnums existed!

It's not lollipopped. Lollipopping is when you grow SOG with very small, pruned for single cola plants.
I remove the crap from around the bottom of the plant for better airflow and because it would only end up on the hash pile anyway.
Removing the popcorn from under the canopy doesn't serve to increase the yield above the canopy like people think it does, you need to change the shape of the plant to do this as the distribution of certain hormones are responsible for yield.

10L Airpot, 6 weeks veg.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I was drinking Belvedere as standard long before it was even available on the UK market.
> Years before Twitter and hashtags for club ponces waiving magnums existed!
> 
> It's not lollipopped. Lollipopping is when you grow SOG with very small, pruned for single cola plants.
> ...


i class that as lollipopped, cause it looks like a lollipop to me, big stem with nothing on then a ball at the top. impressive for a 10l pot.







i always take the under shite off too, doesn't matter how much you take there is always a nice ball of hash to be made at the end. the best hash comes from the trim , people who say i throw the under buds in the hash pile are not really getting that mush resin from them anyway.

i've never really been a big fan of vodka, too many bad experiences, it burns me so. come to think of it, these days i hardly even have a beer.


----------



## SmokingDusty (Jul 15, 2013)

Morning UK growers....

Ok so finally had enough of buying average weed for 2 ton an oz n gotta mysen a grow on...

My set up:

400w Hps with hood
6 x 60 day wonder seeds 
1 x Power Africa seed - freebie
In cellor of a two up two down, not used a tent made a make shift air tight cubby hole under stairs using plastic sheeting at backend of cellor. 
Electric fan to help circulate air

Ok so I puts 3 60dw and the PA seed in tissue n 1 60dw and the PA popped nice and quick... other two were duds!

Therefore I popped my last 3 60dw seeds which all came through nicely.

I've read up like a geek n read loads of differnt sources on best practice etc how I'm gona tie branches down to max yeild etc.. and STILL messed up.

Anyone spotted it?

Yeah I've got 4 little auto 60dw s and a little Power Africa all under same 400w light 20/4 cycle - 60dw auto flowers PA isn't! 

So my questions to those of you in the know.. what the hell do I do now... could I wait until my 60dw.s have finished then switch to 12/12 bearing in mind that won't be for another 50days/7weeks minimum... seems a loong ass time to be vegging it or shall I risk putting it outside somewhere in a couple of weeks n hope for the best... im still gona tie it to the pot and trail it around it to max yeild but it wont ever flower by my reckoning unless it gets 12/12?

Also I REALLY wona put up pics but nervous cos using my mobile to do this .. am I just being paranoid or are thay able to pick up on stuff like that and pass on to the bizzies 50 filth scum pigs and whatever else ya wanna call em?

Loving this forum lads and hope someone can help.

Cheers very much

Dusty


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

when the autos are 2 weeks from done i would put them on 12/12 it won't hurt them too much and they should have done the majority of their building. by the time the pa has finished stretching the autos will be done and the pa will have a 400 to it's self and be a monster.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/d97da6a185

no listings yet but we have a vendors pages lads.............


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

Woop fucking woop!!! Things are finally looking up......just been offered a council place at long fucking last.............only drawback is is that its a high rise flat so will have limited growing space lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i seen them keys, i'd be wary of using the open source software.
> ...


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

do a dst and turn your grow on it's side. turn 1.2m square into 8m.

i wish i could get a council gaf but there is no chance, i was born in england, not a single parent and have no disabilites. you must have had a letter from the queen or something.

"give sae a flat or it is orf with ones head"


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

can i ask why youd rather sell online than in real life newuser? im just old fashion i guess and like to meet who i do business with and would be paranoid should silkroad ever come on top. Good luck though mate i have thought about silkroad


----------



## SmokingDusty (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> when the autos are 2 weeks from done i would put them on 12/12 it won't hurt them too much and they should have done the majority of their building. by the time the pa has finished stretching the autos will be done and the pa will have a 400 to it's self and be a monster.


Thanks GHB

Yeah I like the sound of that.... and that won't have a negetive affect on the autos yeild?

How long will the PA take to finish flowering then dya think?

Am I para about putting pics up from my phone or best to b cautious?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> i class that as lollipopped, cause it looks like a lollipop to me, big stem with nothing on then a ball at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> the best hash comes from the trim , people who say i throw the under buds in the hash pile are not really getting that mush resin from them anyway.


Well I'm afraid the term has a legitimate meaning in the grow world so be forewarned, you can't rewrite the grow dictionary as you see fit.
We got fucking American English the same way.

The best hash comes from anywhere on the plant that secretes resin, my popcorn is just as frosty as my colas.
Lower buds just don't develop as quickly as the top ones that's all, harvest a plant gradually and you'll see the lowers develop fuller.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> can i ask why youd rather sell online than in real life newuser? im just old fashion i guess and like to meet who i do business with and would be paranoid should silkroad ever come on top. Good luck though mate i have thought about silkroad


i keep selling all my harvest in bulk and spending it way too quick i need a more regular income, not to mention the prices u can get on silkroad are very attractive.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > i know little about pgp tbh mate, i'd get yourself on the SR form n ask there. kinda something you want sorted afore you dive in balls deep!
> ...


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i keep selling all my harvest in bulk and spending it way too quick i need a more regular income, not to mention the prices u can get on silkroad are very attractive.


fucking dito, do you like that one yorkshireman?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

good point lol i also do bulk simply because im paranoid about meeting aload of people. got 1 guy and he takes as much as i got for him. Whats the prices like on there for bits and bobs? I seem to spend aswell without even feeling like i fucking do anything lol pissing me right off then the shitty auto yields wasnt helping be glad to have this one down and get some photos running although im going for a new strain, 6weeks flower but i figured seeing as you can veg for as long as you want with photos itll still be able to yield ok? sweet seeds fast versions anyone seen them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

curing the trim makes a big difference yorkie. flash drying the stuff in the oven isn't ideal but it'll do.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'm not sure to be honest, it's very hard to judge smell as it's subjective and I've had my head in chopped weed for 3 days lol.
> 
> I'm drying the trim from the bigger one on a Pyrex dish in the oven with the ozone on in the kitchen with the window open crack and a towel across the bottom of the door.
> When I stick my head in I can't smell weed until I take a deep sniff and then it's only a very slight touch on the back end, by taking that deep sniff though I can feel the Ozone tingle in my hands and fingers so it's quite powerful stuff.
> ...



i have ozone running 15 mins every hour when the lights are on , when the lights are off it does not run as the smell is not such a problem then
i did read something about the half life of ozone being more unpredictable at lower temps, instead of the 20-30 min half life it could hang around for hours apparently when the lights are off temps are normally quite low

if i run it for 30 mins every hour i can smell ozone in every room in my house as i vent from room to room i can feel it in my eyes like a mild version of a public swimming pool with all that chlorine so 15 mins is all i can handle , i do not see any reason to put it directly inline with the filter or in the ducting as i cant smell anything coming out of my filter anyway, although when i was growing blues i could smell it a little bit 
its the smell in the room and the smell that may leak out of open windows in other rooms of the house that it helps control, when i stand in my back garden i can only smell the occasional waft 
of ozone come out in a waft of warm air lol 
overall it works well to reduce the smell and is cheap for only £30-40 for 200-300 mg/h machine 

how it works i only know the basics what i have read ozone will bond/react with other particles the new bonds it forms with the smell particles neutralizes them, sounds great lol
if run in the room with the plants i cant smell anything but ozone when the machine is on, i do notice a very slight bit of ozone damage on some leaves near the machine but nothing to worry about 
i have looked into alternatives like hydroxyl generators, but they are very expensive not many reports out there not sure i want to take such a risk in it not working for all the money they cost
the bonus with hydroxyl generators would be unlike ozone you could run hydroxyl all the time with no worry about poisoning yourself lol

http://www.jondon.com/titan-hydroxyl-generator-air-purification-and-deodorization-4000.html

peace


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

id rather do an 8 week strain without veg than a 6 week strain with 2 weeks of veg, a strain advertised as 6 weeks will be a tasteless big bud cross more than likely.

grow more plants with less veg and if you have a good cheese you'll have no problems getting paid what it's worth. that is my opinion anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > don life a risk, and im sick of being skint, do appreciate the info tho mate
> ...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

point taken mate always good to hear different opinions. they have posted the genes up though is it ok to paste more about the strain? i just hate waiting and though if i can veg for say a month then chop in 6weeks thats the same speed as i was doing my autos apart from 12/12 on the leccy and hopefully a better yield even an oz per plant would do with a strain that quick tbh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> good point lol i also do bulk simply because im paranoid about meeting aload of people. got 1 guy and he takes as much as i got for him. Whats the prices like on there for bits and bobs? I seem to spend aswell without even feeling like i fucking do anything lol pissing me right off then the shitty auto yields wasnt helping be glad to have this one down and get some photos running although im going for a new strain, 6weeks flower but i figured seeing as you can veg for as long as you want with photos itll still be able to yield ok? sweet seeds fast versions anyone seen them?


i hold some pretty nice strains exodus cheese, pyschosis and livers/blues weed like that your talking 300+ on the road, im currently getting 200 on bulk.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> curing the trim makes a big difference yorkie. flash drying the stuff in the oven isn't ideal but it'll do.


You know me better than that Don.

Normally it would get done proper but it's to be dry in 3 hours, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

hahaha that i do mate, i did think it's probably cos your showing someone today. 

mind it'd probably be dry in the garden in 3 hours at the minute.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

lots of top hash makers think that making hash from fresh frozen trim works better and has less green material in it. it would have taken longer than 3 hours to freeze though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i've tinkered with the method plenty and wet fresh trim just clogs together, might be ok frozen but that won't last long in water even if it's really cold.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i hold some pretty nice strains exodus cheese, pyschosis and livers/blues weed like that your talking 300+ on the road, im currently getting 200 on bulk.


dam 300 an oz  yeah same here with the 200 price i could get the 240s 250s but i aint into letting people know. I wouldnt give sr a try just yet myself though i want abit more money stashed away just incase lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've tinkered with the method plenty and wet fresh trim just clogs together, might be ok frozen but that won't last long in water even if it's really cold.



matt rize who makes some of the best bubble hash i have seen uses fresh frozen trim and puts it in his washing machine thingymajig. might be harder to do by hand.

personally i prefer cured trim in the freezer then dry sift the stuff, start lightly for the top grade and shake and agitate harder and longer for more of the lower grade stuff. i find it tastes and smells so much nicer and it still melts


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> id rather do an 8 week strain without veg than a 6 week strain with 2 weeks of veg, a strain advertised as 6 weeks will be a tasteless big bud cross more than likely.
> 
> grow more plants with less veg and if you have a good cheese you'll have no problems getting paid what it's worth. that is my opinion anyway.


folk only interested in a quick bit of money tend to chop them early anyway 
those skunk strains that should be chopped at 10 weeks when all the calyx are stacking like mad are chopped at 7-8 weeks commercially 
i could chop the biker kush i have at 6-7 weeks the buds are more solid at 6 weeks than many strains at 8 weeks or fully mature it has a thick strong taste at 6 weeks

any strain that has an early growth spurt builds tight colas puts on the weight and resin early, you can experiment with chopping from week 6 onward
i think you're right any strain sold as a 6 week finisher is most likely going to be shit, chopping a good strain early would be better


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> lots of top hash makers think that making hash from fresh frozen trim works better and has less green material in it. it would have taken longer than 3 hours to freeze though.


They're not top hash makers if they use fresh trim, frozen or not lol.

A few oz of dried trim takes about half an hour to freeze in my garage chest freezer, then half an hour to run it through the bubble bags a couple of times, then 10 mins to press and dry it, job done.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> folk only interested in a quick bit of money tend to chop them early anyway
> those skunk strains that should be chopped at 10 weeks when all the calyx are stacking like mad are chopped at 7-8 weeks commercially
> i could chop the biker kush i have at 6-7 weeks the buds are more solid at 6 weeks than many strains at 8 weeks or fully mature it has a thick strong taste at 6 weeks
> 
> ...


i've chopped cheese at 6 weeks, it still smells and tastes like cheese with decent density but it only gets you high for an hour. i am the only person round where i live who waits for them to look done then give them another week of flush. it makes for a really long effect.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're not top hash makers if the use fresh trim, frozen or not lol.
> 
> A few oz of dried trim takes about half an hour to freeze in my garage chest freezer, then half an hour to run it through the bubble bags a couple of times, then 10 mins to press and dry it, job done.


please define the term "top hash maker" to me it is somebody who has won awards for their hash and who has over 30 dispensaries in california alone selling their hash. he has a shop now i think where you can walk in with your trim and he makes the hash for a small percentage, i'd say that is pretty successful


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> please define the term "top hash maker" to me it is somebody who has won awards for their hash and who has over 30 dispensaries in california alone selling their hash. he has a shop now i think where you can walk in with your trim and he makes the hash for a small percentage, i'd say that is pretty successful


Talent has never been a prerequisite for success, lol!
There are many very successful paki's in Bradford with rather large Heroin and crack rounds, I personally know guys who make around £10,000 a day but it doesn't mean the gear they sell is a quality product.

I define "Top Hash Maker" as somebody who makes top quality hash and understands what makes top quality hash and if he uses fresh trim he certainly doesn't make top quality hash regardless how many dispensaries stock his shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i've seen that thread and followed matt's hash making, it is some next level science. winterising the bho and shit. it's overkill imo. though i've not tried the method. so is vacuum purging it 30 times on baking parchment but hey if it floats their boat. 

bho isn't really my kinda smoke. it's just too strong. i don't bother anymore, i'm glad i never bothered getting an oil rig setup for the bong. if your nuts on purity then vaping is far better. deffo no butane left. the fact is very few actually purge the stuff to zero butane left. and the long term effects of butane to your respiratory system haven't been seen yet.

in fact does anyone want to buy a custom glass bho tube?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've seen that thread and followed matt's hash making, it is some next level science. winterising the bho and shit. it's overkill imo. though i've not tried the method. so is vacuum purging it 30 times on baking parchment but hey if it floats their boat.
> 
> bho isn't really my kinda smoke. it's just too strong. i don't bother anymore, i'm glad i never bothered getting an oil rig setup for the bong. if your nuts on purity then vaping is far better. deffo no butane left. the fact is very few actually purge the stuff to zero butane left. and the long term effects of butane to your respiratory system haven't been seen yet.
> 
> in fact does anyone want to buy a custom glass bho tube?


It's not the butane that you have to worry about Don, it's the contaminants that sometimes come in cheap butane.
The white residue left at the edges of the dish (if you've used a dish before) is what I'm on about, makes the purchase of filtered butane worth it.

How much do you want for the tube?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

morning ladies, livers are looking great! cant see any issues with them sambo? on started nutes underth MH and fresh grwoth all over, cant see any silver lines

fuking aching all over fucking niggers, lol not the end of this shit,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies, livers are looking great! cant see any issues with them sambo? on started nutes underth MH and fresh grwoth all over, cant see any silver lines
> 
> fuking aching all over fucking niggers, lol not the end of this shit,


at harvest get them a one way trip back to the fuckin congo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> at harvest get them a one way trip back to the fuckin congo


aye am gunna mate, but in the meantime il hjust pay the kids to brk ther wndopws and trash ther car n shit,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not the butane that you have to worry about Don, it's the contaminants that sometimes come in cheap butane.
> The white residue left at the edges of the dish (if you've used a dish before) is what I'm on about, makes the purchase of filtered butane worth it.
> 
> How much do you want for the tube?


aye, i always did the mirror test and made sure i bought the decent butane. £30 + post, i'll dig it out n measure it up. i can't mind on but i think i got the ounce tube.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Talent has never been a prerequisite for success, lol!
> There are many very successful paki's in Bradford with rather large Heroin and crack rounds, I personally know guys who make around £10,000 a day but it doesn't mean the gear they sell is a quality product.
> 
> I define "Top Hash Maker" as somebody who makes top quality hash and understands what makes top quality hash and if he uses fresh trim he certainly doesn't make top quality hash regardless how many dispensaries stock his shit.



true but success is often brought about by having a talent.
i haven't tried his hash, but then neither have you so how do you know that it isn't top quality?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've seen that thread and followed matt's hash making, it is some next level science. winterising the bho and shit. it's overkill imo. though i've not tried the method. so is vacuum purging it 30 times on baking parchment but hey if it floats their boat.
> 
> bho isn't really my kinda smoke. it's just too strong. i don't bother anymore, i'm glad i never bothered getting an oil rig setup for the bong. if your nuts on purity then vaping is far better. deffo no butane left. the fact is very few actually purge the stuff to zero butane left. and the long term effects of butane to your respiratory system haven't been seen yet.
> 
> in fact does anyone want to buy a custom glass bho tube?


he is dead against bho!, that is what the whole thing is about. he is trying to get people to stop smoking the stuff by producing something of similar thc content and dab-able. in california bho or wax as they call it is big business, he is trying to convince people that his product which only uses ice and water to extract the oils is much better for your health than butane oils no matter how many times purged.


anyway this guy is the real hash master!
[video=youtube;ActUTTHsGOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ActUTTHsGOM[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i've been interested in the shatter stuff but other than that i've not really bothered with budder or wax, couldn't be arsed whipping the stuff for ages. iu only had one customer for it and it was too much of a pain for him to smoke the stuff.. bout as much of a pain to transport it too.

hash is much simpler an easier all round to work with.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

10k a day? do they really though whenever i read stuff like that in the pappers im in dought, no offence.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

afternoon boys, early finish for spoony


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> afternoon boys, early finish for spoony


just packaged your exo up now about to walk to post office, think is diserve a extra tenner for walking in this sun lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 10k a day? do they really though whenever i read stuff like that in the pappers im in dought, no offence.


Best believe it mate and that's just off rounds as well, they're not even the big boy's.

Deal all day and sit in an empty apartment cooking and getting high all night as standard.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

10k a day i nothing when dealing in class A. watching them get locked up is cathartic to some, knowing their wife will be getting to spend all of the money hubby earnt whilst getting shagged by his best mate is priceless.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

10k a day, is almost like the government wants the prices up high as a kite, i mean 25 quid for a hit of crack lmao if it was legal i know there would be pennies to be made not thousands/millions


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

where's best for stealing music these days? and don't say hmv


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

there are a million sites out there doing torrent downloads, i don't use them myself.
out of interest what do you have a hankering for don? i haven't wanted to get a new album in a while, i'm stuck in the 70's and i was born in the 80's.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Dam i honestly thought only a select few was making like 10k a month let alone 10k a week. But are they getting 10k a week dealing to the users or going around selling ounces? 

posting exo? are you posting cuttings?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

try mp3 skull


Don Gin and Ton said:


> where's best for stealing music these days? and don't say hmv


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just packaged your exo up now about to walk to post office, think is diserve a extra tenner for walking in this sun lmao


nice 1 mucca  ha ha u shud b thankin me for the exercise. and the totti you might see on u tavels. sun = near on naked gils


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Dam i honestly thought only a select few was making like 10k a month let alone 10k a week. But are they getting 10k a week dealing to the users or going around selling ounces?
> 
> posting exo? are you posting cuttings?


no i dont do things like that lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 10k a day? do they really though whenever i read stuff like that in the pappers im in dought, no offence.


yes mate quite easily, a while back i got into a bit of money bother n had to go do the local coke round for a week or 2 to earn some dollar and i was taking 4-5k a day n im not even anywhere near a big city lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Dam i honestly thought only a select few was making like 10k a month let alone 10k a week. But are they getting 10k a week dealing to the users or going around selling ounces?
> 
> posting exo? are you posting cuttings?


You mis-understand.....£10k is a DAY not a week


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> true but success is often brought about by having a talent.
> i haven't tried his hash, but then neither have you so how do you know that it isn't top quality?
> 
> 
> ...


Success is usually brought about by having a marketable product, some of the most talented people on the planet never see success.

Lol I don't need to try his gear, I understand that fresh trim doesn't make top quality hash.


As for water extracted hash being a better product medicinally or in respects to health than BHO or other solvents he's just plain wrong I'm afraid, to make that point he would have to be able to scientifically prove it and he can't because it isn't and he's deluded if he thinks otherwise.


Frenchy hash master my arse.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yes mate quite easily, a while back i got into a bit of money bother n had to go do the local coke round for a week or 2 to earn some dollar and i was taking 4-5k a day n im not even anywhere near a big city lol


They're paying drivers £200 a day standard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if it was legal i know there would be pennies to be made not thousands/millions


£25 a hit is for the rich bastards smoking weed mate.

White and brown is 2 shots for £15 round here and they're 0.3 shots as well! Put's some perspective on the shear volume of drugs going through this city.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're paying drivers £200 a day standard.


Yeah not surprising in the slightest, i was on £1k for a 6 day week 12pm-11pm as not near a large city n fairly quiet line( only £4-5k a day), mate of mine does it in east london n is on £2.5k for 7 days in a row then 2 off n does bout 15hrs a day n makes his man easily £100-150k a week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> there are a million sites out there doing torrent downloads, i don't use them myself.
> out of interest what do you have a hankering for don? i haven't wanted to get a new album in a while, i'm stuck in the 70's and i was born in the 80's.


yeah i'd tried the majority but not found what i was looking for, i've got the discography DL'ing now. it's this

[video=youtube_share;EV-H_sw7aQQ]http://youtu.be/EV-H_sw7aQQ[/video]

the new macklemore album is a treat. called the heist


imcjayt said:


> try mp3 skull


cheers


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

yorkshireman please enlighten me as to what you would consider top quality hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £25 a hit is for the rich bastards smoking weed mate.
> 
> White and brown is 2 shots for £15 round here and they're 0.3 shots as well! Put's some perspective on the shear volume of drugs going through this city.


2 x .3 shots christ that's about a line


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i dont do things like that lmao


Is it possible to though? i want cuts but the thing is im paranoid and aint asking no cut i know. Dont need em yet though anyway gonna go from seed first grow.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You mis-understand.....£10k is a DAY not a week


they selling by the ounce to be earning money like that? wtf do they live like? i couldnt even imagine earning like that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> posting exo? are you posting cuttings?


dont be so silly, pff hear this guy posting clones in the mail mwaahahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

lads my end well runners as they called are on 1k a run......


The Yorkshireman said:


> They're paying drivers £200 a day standard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 x .3 shots christ that's about a line


Lol, crack mate not pooder.

But at that you'd still get a better whack than the pub food!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £25 a hit is for the rich bastards smoking weed mate.
> 
> White and brown is 2 shots for £15 round here and they're 0.3 shots as well! Put's some perspective on the shear volume of drugs going through this city.


my mum used to be on hard drugs, she said u pay 25 quid for 1 hit of crack round here, and 0.1g of h for a tenner


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

ah wankers thort me beans would of come today.....only a letta for me dorris.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Is it possible to though?


Anything is possible lad, lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah not surprising in the slightest, i was on £1k for a 6 day week 12pm-11pm as not near a large city n fairly quiet line( only £4-5k a day), mate of mine does it in east london n is on £2.5k for 7 days in a row then 2 off n does bout 15hrs a day n makes his man easily £100-150k a week


fucking hell man 100k a week profit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my mum used to be on hard drugs, she said u pay 25 quid for 1 hit of crack round here, and 0.1g of h for a tenner


Where do you live?

I haven't seen .1 tenners since I was punting china white in the late 90's, that's top dollar that.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

money to be made broo....


ninja1 said:


> fucking hell man 100k a week profit?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

What the fuck are these people buying with 100k a week? lol thats crazy i cant believe that


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

buisnessis...cars more drugs.....and living a good life......


ninja1 said:


> What the fuck are these people buying with 100k a week? lol thats crazy i cant believe that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> yorkshireman please enlighten me as to what you would consider top quality hash.


For a start off it doesn't come from fresh, wet trim.

It all ways ends up heated in here when I get techy and the collective conversation has moved on a little so I'll be a gent not to fuck the vibe up.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

more drugs lol fuck me 100k id retire without having to worry about doing any bird


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

but prob the main man is sitting on his arse...prob on a beach sipping a coktail now...its the runners making him the cash.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What the fuck are these people buying with 100k a week? lol thats crazy i cant believe that


Sending money "back home" init........

But saying that I've seen more gold Rolex's and flash cars since living in Bradford than ever before, including London.

Beckham has one, Rooney has one, Katie Price has one and I forget who else......

http://www.enkahnzplatinum.co.uk/

......It's about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> For a start off it doesn't come from fresh, wet trim.
> 
> It all ways ends up heated in here when I get techy and the collective conversation has moved on a little so I'll be a gent not to fuck the vibe up.


i only want to know why you are so against using wet trim? what is the science behind it? how can these guys have so much success if they are doing it all wrong? you seem so obsessed with the science not being able to prove why bho is no worse for you than ice water hash.

i don't think i'm being rude in any way, shape or form so there is no need for us to get in to an argument about it


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

lad u be suprised what goes on out there...a lot of shit ppl dont kno.......have there groops ..ppl they trust and its all shhhhhhhhhhhh.....how they making paper......thing is thesedays to many loudmouths........and bang......ya fukedd........same with growing......keep ya self to ya self......tell no fuka even ya best mate.......act normal......even get a job........weed returns will still come......


ninja1 said:


> more drugs lol fuck me 100k id retire without having to worry about doing any bird


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

coke prices around here is like 1400 for ounce but i aint gotta clue if its decent or not but dont seem that much profit in it if your selling .4s


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lad u be suprised what goes on out there...a lot of shit ppl dont kno.......have there groops ..ppl they trust and its all shhhhhhhhhhhh.....how they making paper......thing is thesedays to many loudmouths........and bang......ya fukedd........same with growing......keep ya self to ya self......tell no fuka even ya best mate.......act normal......even get a job........weed returns will still come......


I dont tell noone but my best mate and his growing himself lol were paranoid trust me best way to be...fish only get caught because they open their mouth


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> they selling by the ounce to be earning money like that? wtf do they live like? i couldnt even imagine earning like that


nope half gram or gram bags which as always work out at .4 n .8 respectively lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

if you was to buy an ounce is the quality so shit that you couldnt cut it though? i mean youd want them to come back and if your paying 1400 a ounce doing .4 halfs for 25 quid you make 350? not worth the risk


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

only person knows bout my shit is my wife........i could roll with the big boys going from mids to cardiff and ern 1k a run.....they even buy u a brand new bmw......do i want to? is it worth it?......nope......


ninja1 said:


> I dont tell noone but my best mate and his growing himself lol were paranoid trust me best way to be...fish only get caught because they open their mouth


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

each of these people are giving him at least a tenner, some maybe up to 50 quid, you do the math

[video=youtube;TGLwTvIdpJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGLwTvIdpJ4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, crack mate not pooder.
> 
> But at that you'd still get a better whack than the pub food!


lol. i'm not responsible enough to smoke rocks. i'd be the next bling bling in minutes.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Is it possible to though? i want cuts but the thing is im paranoid and aint asking no cut i know. Dont need em yet though anyway gonna go from seed first grow.


yes its possible ive sent hundreds.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

spoons thats sent be with u before 1pm 2mora


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

threads very enterprising today haha. from what i've read i could make a fortune just sending toot down south. i aint got the minerals, those boys are on borrowed time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

can you get good rock then sae? how much a tienth or 8th? id rather smoke it than sniff it all day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> i only want to know why you are so against using wet trim? what is the science behind it? how can these guys have so much success if they are doing it all wrong? you seem so obsessed with the science not being able to prove why bho is no worse for you than ice water hash.
> 
> i don't think i'm being rude in any way, shape or form so there is no need for us to get in to an argument about it


OK how about I can't be arsed getting techy, will that do?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

and you forgot u dont no shit about hash yman billys fake goldseal comes to mind lool sorry couldnt resist


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> coke prices around here is like 1400 for ounce but i aint gotta clue if its decent or not but dont seem that much profit in it if your selling .4s


It might be good gear at that, I can get decent pub food at £600 an oz.

Shite estate food at silly money but I can do a G per nostril.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

day has been good got me vendors page up n running n just won 240 on roulette sweeeet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and you forgot u dont no shit about hash yman billys fake goldseal comes to mind lool sorry couldnt resist


I'll give you that, it's been a while lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

yr its why i wouldnt do it so big.....yer cash good...but carma always comes round.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> threads very enterprising today haha. from what i've read i could make a fortune just sending toot down south. i aint got the minerals, those boys are on borrowed time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> can you get good rock then sae? how much a tienth or 8th? id rather smoke it than sniff it all day.


Yer best off getting some flake of SR and making a small batch up yerself mate, stone you can buy is never gonna be what it should tbh.

If you're gonna do it you should do it right.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> spoons thats sent be with u before 1pm 2mora


nice 1 fella. Happy days  gonna get rid of the weakest lookin pe to make room for the exo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> threads very enterprising today haha. from what i've read i could make a fortune just sending toot down south. i aint got the minerals, those boys are on borrowed time.


You can make money by sending me fucking grit mate if you can get it priced comparable to SR.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> day has been good got me vendors page up n running n just won 240 on roulette sweeeet


 congrats and be careful. never enter a bookies with more than 20 quid in your pocket, the amount of people who i know who have to work just to gamble is reeediculous.



The Yorkshireman said:


> OK how about I can't be arsed getting techy, will that do?


it will have to won't it. if you ever can be arsed i would like to know though.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

i dont wanna spend my life in a cell or as a drug dealer to be honest but i always feel i should be able to pay for my own house if im getting up and going to work. I dont see why because i dont have rich parents i should have to rent private and pay some other cunts mortgage when im more than willing to graft. aim for me kinda is just to get onto the property market.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and you forgot u dont no shit about hash yman billys fake goldseal comes to mind lool sorry couldnt resist


id like to hear this wanna tell the story?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

OK so this trim is dry and now going in the freezer, all sugar leaf from the bigger Two Toke Killer and a couple of small buds that got slung in.

Smells lovely.




There's 19g starting material, who wants to chuck a guess out at yield beforehand?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

yer lad i was on streets at 15.....worked my bolloks off since then till now.....im 31...own house kids buisness car whatnot......not been done by drugs....but hard graft studying.....and not being lazy lol......only started grow this year.....suppose few extra pennys for the dorris save her keep fukin spending mine lol....


ninja1 said:


> i dont wanna spend my life in a cell or as a drug dealer to be honest but i always feel i should be able to pay for my own house if im getting up and going to work. I dont see why because i dont have rich parents i should have to rent private and pay some other cunts mortgage when im more than willing to graft. aim for me kinda is just to get onto the property market.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

is it hard making hash lad?....watched few vids n what not.....cos ill be having some trim of my girls next week......if its to much hasstle then wont bother......


The Yorkshireman said:


> OK so this trim is dry and now going in the freezer, all sugar leaf from the bigger Two Toke Killer and a couple of small buds that got slung in.
> 
> Smells lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> it will have to won't it. if you ever can be arsed i would like to know though.


Stick around, it'll probably come out in the wash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> is it hard making hash lad?....watched few vids n what not.....cos ill be having some trim of my girls next week......if its to much hasstle then wont bother......


Piece of piss, I'll take some still shots and post em as we do it when my pal gets here.

I smoke mine but Don punts his at £25 a g so it's well worth investing in a set of bags for £30 or so.

I prefer BHO though, that's quicker, easier and stronger.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

yer man...nice 1.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can make money by sending me fucking grit mate if you can get it priced comparable to SR.


with your background you want to start buying the sassofrass oil and get cooking last i was quoted was £500 a oz. but it comes from down south and only as and when but when it comes there's a glut


The Yorkshireman said:


> OK so this trim is dry and now going in the freezer, all sugar leaf from the bigger Two Toke Killer and a couple of small buds that got slung in.
> 
> Smells lovely.
> 
> ...


4.5 g


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Kief lids, oooosh!

And it's a bowl.....

View attachment 2737242View attachment 2737243


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

tryed to get some close pics of my buds?...how are they looking?....blue cheese....fuking stinks now lol...ive got 3 weeks left till week 10


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> OK so this trim is dry and now going in the freezer, all sugar leaf from the bigger Two Toke Killer and a couple of small buds that got slung in.
> 
> Smells lovely.
> 
> ...


depending on quality i'd say anywhere from 2-5 grams. how about exactly 3.6g just to be precise


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> with your background you want to start buying the sassofrass oil and get cooking last i was quoted was £500 a oz. but it comes from down south and only as and when but when it comes there's a glut
> 
> 4.5 g


That's £17 odd a gram, good price that.

Lol, there was a guy on SR selling oil in litres a few months ago for stupid cheap. Don't know if he's still there. 
I so need another premises, need to get involved lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> OK so this trim is dry and now going in the freezer, all sugar leaf from the bigger Two Toke Killer and a couple of small buds that got slung in.
> 
> Smells lovely.
> 
> ...


im gonna go for 3.3


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> can you get good rock then sae? how much a tienth or 8th? id rather smoke it than sniff it all day.


Honestly mate i can probably get hold of most things down here for the right money but where i dont take any of it i wouldnt know if it was decent or shit lol, my knowledge is strictly confined to weed/hash/ pills n MD and also real ale lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> depending on quality i'd say anywhere from 2-5 grams. how about exactly 3.6g just to be precise


Right well, for an educated guess this trim is frosty as fuck and the run will be between 220-20 microns (no grade, all yield).


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> OK so this trim is dry and now going in the freezer, all sugar leaf from the bigger Two Toke Killer and a couple of small buds that got slung in.
> 
> Smells lovely.
> 
> ...


Not having made my own bubble before im just gonna have a guess at 5-6g


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not having made my own bubble before im just gonna have a guess at 5-6g


That's a bit heavy but we'll see yet.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

what u rec yorky?..good at 3 weeks left?


imcjayt said:


> tryed to get some close pics of my buds?...how are they looking?....blue cheese....fuking stinks now lol...View attachment 2737244View attachment 2737245View attachment 2737246ive got 3 weeks left till week 10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Piece of piss, I'll take some still shots and post em as we do it when my pal gets here.
> 
> I smoke mine but Don punts his at £25 a g so it's well worth investing in a set of bags for £30 or so.
> 
> I prefer BHO though, that's quicker, easier and stronger.


I wouldn't go that far, i reckon bubble is easier, fucking about outside packing tubes of green then spraying butane all over the shop isn't exactly as stealth as the powerdrill in a bucket inside lol. and i do mine at £20. though the guy was complaining recently that it was pricey. kinda got him over a barrel though, his lass hoys it up her chuff for the holiday to ibiza for the close season partying lol. can't exactly chuck a half ounce up there haha

chuck some pics of the buds close up when you get a chance fella  also did you keep the pheno?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec yorky?..good at 3 weeks left?


Show me the whole plant and get as much of the plant in the shot as possible.
Like try to get the whole plant in the shot but make the shot all plant and nothing else if you get me.

Close ups all ways look god tbh.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a bit heavy but we'll see yet.


 lol was just a guess lol, so whats the prize then? lol (joke)


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

0k had a tough day yesterday, infact a realy tough day, but finally got my plan set together, this wedensday its rvk tim, then 2 weeks after this i can get my 600 up and running, then after that jus gotta get some nutes for flowering, and i should be set to go woohoo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I wouldn't go that far, i reckon bubble is easier, fucking about outside packing tubes of green then spraying butane all over the shop isn't exactly as stealth as the powerdrill in a bucket inside lol. and i do mine at £20. though the guy was complaining recently that it was pricey. kinda got him over a barrel though, his lass hoys it up her chuff for the holiday to ibiza for the close season partying lol. can't exactly chuck a half ounce up there haha
> 
> chuck some pics of the buds close up when you get a chance fella  also did you keep the pheno?


Nope, fucking twat me never saved those 2 super strong clones I had. Didn't bother with them and then 2 days later they were fubar.

Gutted actually because it's quite nice. It was a hell of a lot more potent at week 5 than it is now though, it had my eye's screwed up chronic then.

Proper smoke report after the festival in a week or so though.

I can get a fair few chicka's between my cheeks without nipping I can tell thee.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol was just a guess lol, so whats the prize then? lol (joke)


I was just thinking about that actually, I'll pull a random seed out of the stash and chuck that for the cause.

Lucky dip, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

So we've got......

Don 4.5g
ghb 3.6
Spoon 3.3
Rimmer 5

.....who else?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

fuck oh well, i've got more and that pheno was pretty common, deffo psycho leaning but the taste was different. lmao stronger at week 5?!?! sure that's not a reaction to the nutes


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So we've got......
> 
> Don 4.5g
> ghb 3.6
> ...


im going 4.2g


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

whole plant...1 of 10...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck oh well, i've got more and that pheno was pretty common, deffo psycho leaning but the taste was different. lmao stronger at week 5?!?! sure that's not a reaction to the nutes


No the whole stone has changed mate, it's very different now.

It's a creeping relaxation ending up in sleep now, it's quite strong but doesn't last that long so to get proper done in you have to keep topping up.

Leave it too long between top ups and it's just a nice calmness to the day, it doesn't get any deeper.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

4.1.g......


The Yorkshireman said:


> So we've got......
> 
> Don 4.5g
> ghb 3.6
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whole plant...1 of 10...View attachment 2737316View attachment 2737319View attachment 2737323


She needs some magnesium, that's what the striping is on the leaves.
Quite a lot as well.

She might need a touch more N but I can't see that well.

Other than that they look OK, how big is the light?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

ive been giving them mag in feeds and been adding canna nitro too....and canna cal.......yer getting few yellow leafs at bottom now.....1 or 2....


The Yorkshireman said:


> She needs some magnesium, that's what the striping is on the leaves.
> Quite a lot as well.
> 
> She might need a touch more N but I can't see that well.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive been giving them mag in feeds and been adding canna nitro too....and canna cal.......yer getting few yellow leafs at bottom now.....1 or 2....


What kind of mag product do you have and how much for how long have you been giving?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

shld i up the dosage in last 3 weeks.....im doing organic.....and well im under 2 400w hps......


The Yorkshireman said:


> She needs some magnesium, that's what the striping is on the leaves.
> Quite a lot as well.
> 
> She might need a touch more N but I can't see that well.
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

well ive been adding 2.5ml to 5 ltr....dont add it every feed...1 on 1 off.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shld i up the dosage in last 3 weeks.....im doing organic.....and well im under 2 400w hps......


Yes, if she needs it she needs it.

Any others that have stripy leaves like that, or even a threatening of can get a good dose as well.

And you could up the N a touch as well it's up to you, people tend to drop N or not give as much in flower but the plant can't sustain all that bud growth without it. It should stay the same or more depending on how the plant performs or what it tells you through symptoms.

10 plants like that seems too much for 2 x 400w.
The bud growth is all up top of short spindly plants, unless you've cleared all the crap away?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shld i up the dosage in last 3 weeks.....im doing organic.....and well im under 2 400w hps......


if ur using canna N and that other shyt the hydro guy told you to buy, then you arnt doing organic...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

yer they are a short growing strain well they 2 foot.....and nope didnt cut anything off bottoms....only thing i done was top them in veg.....yer i have bigger buds at top....middle size buds in middle and little buds at bottom......just let them do there thing.....but yer ill up the dose last few weeks.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes, if she needs it she needs it.
> 
> Any others that have stripy leaves like that, or even a threatening of can get a good dose as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

no man i only used that hydro once and its stoped in my cuboard lol.....


iiKode said:


> if ur using canna N and that other shyt the hydro guy told you to buy, then you arnt doing organic...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no man i only used that hydro once and its stoped in my cuboard lol.....


i dont think canna N is organic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer they are a short growing strain well they 2 foot.....and nope didnt cut anything off bottoms....only thing i done was top them in veg.....yer i have bigger buds at top....middle size buds in middle and little buds at bottom......just let them do there thing.....but yer ill up the dose last few weeks.....


Which nute's do you use if you're organic?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i dont think canna N is organic.


.......It's not.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So we've got......
> 
> Don 4.5g
> ghb 3.6
> ...


what do we win??? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> what do we win??? lol


......a seed.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

biobizz....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Which nute's do you use if you're organic?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

can i just ask how many of you lads use silkroad?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

well i guess the not organic then.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> biobizz....


Ah ok, I'd up the flower feed a fair bit next time.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ......a seed.


wooo hoooooo lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

ok yorky....heres pic of top buds middle and little bottom ones......i still got the 3 weeks left......ill blast them with more nuts.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

cheers for the help anyways....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> wooo hoooooo lmao


sfuckall init!?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

a reg seed lol


spooningbadgers said:


> wooo hoooooo lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> a reg seed lol


Alright so I'll chuck two regs but even if one turned out fem you wouldn't complain come harvest would you, do it right an you're a good £500 better off lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

yer i suppose if u look at it that way......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Alright so I'll chuck two regs but even if one turned out fem you wouldn't complain come harvest would you, do it right an you're a good £500 better off lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Off for this lad and some ice, in a bit.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 15, 2013)

i dunno weather to bother with molasses last 3 weeks.....mite just let them just carry on till end now......just up me dose.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

The last one is a fast grower, all the same age and this one just loves growing. Been givin em all 3ml feeds, the bigun is still wanting more, got calmag and n def comin along nicley, so next batch of nutes is goin in at 4ml


----------



## indikat (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So we've got......
> 
> Don 4.5g
> ghb 3.6
> ...


1.1 bone dry


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't be upping my nutes if I was you imcjayt, they look more than happy, if not a slight bit of tip burn from the nutes, so for me I would stay on the regime you got. Bio nova is organic as far as I am aware.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

Lookin good my sweaty little sock nice n green mate  when u gonna flip them bitches?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2737426View attachment 2737427View attachment 2737428View attachment 2737429View attachment 2737430
> The last one is a fast grower, all the same age and this one just loves growing. Been givin em all 3ml feeds, the bigun is still wanting more, got calmag and n def comin along nicley, so next batch of nutes is goin in at 4ml


lookin nice mate they the BBC?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin good my sweaty little sock nice n green mate  when u gonna flip them bitches?


well, rvk this week 2 weeks after that the 600 comes in, then i can think when i wanna flip, so hopefullyi can flip a week after i get the 600, then ill have a week veg with it, get my nutes the day i flower and baddabing baddaboom im done. goin sensi nutes, and might buy a bunch of other shit that says it adds weight such as big bud etc


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> lookin nice mate they the BBC?


yeah mate all bbc, im thinking that last one is a pheno of sorts, its a fast grower, all were trained the same and that one has tops spouting all over the place, jus took 4 clones off it just incase, gonna chuck em outside and maybe get a half oz or soo, if they pull through the weather whenever they ar menna flower outdoors


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate all bbc, im thinking that last one is a pheno of sorts, its a fast grower, all were trained the same and that one has tops spouting all over the place, jus took 4 clones off it just incase, gonna chuck em outside and maybe get a half oz or soo, if they pull through the weather whenever they ar menna flower outdoors


yeah the one I have has taken off in the last week, side branches are shooting out from every where, iv got side shoots off side shoots poping out the canopy. madness, im gonna take a few cuts tonight and maybe do the same and throw em outside.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well, rvk this week 2 weeks after that the 600 comes in, then i can think when i wanna flip, so hopefullyi can flip a week after i get the 600, then ill have a week veg with it, get my nutes the day i flower and baddabing baddaboom im done. goin sensi nutes, and might buy a bunch of other shit that says it adds weight such as big bud etc


Yeh that's sounds like a plan mate I rekon in a couple of weeks she'll be ready for it.I've got half a bottle if canna boost left when that's gone I'm switching to topmax which will probs be saturday. Can't believe I'm into the third week already time flys when ya having fun aye


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

damn, i have those silver tinfoil drip tray things, they were full of runoff last night came back 5 mins later and they were dryer than a nuns fud, the roots are poking out the hols at the bottom, they just drunk bout 200ml of straight water ligh a fuckin hoover jus suckin up all that goodness.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's sounds like a plan mate I rekon in a couple of weeks she'll be ready for it.I've got half a bottle if canna boost left when that's gone I'm switching to topmax which will probs be saturday. Can't believe I'm into the third week already time flys when ya having fun aye


yahman, last run flowering went way faster than veg, easier to keep track of the weeks aswell if u flip on a monday.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

7 weeks 12/12


Biker Kush










Fire Alien Kush










peace


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

How do u do your clones kode? I tried a small.one in a cup of water bit of rootbastic and the end just went all soggy n shit Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah the one I have has taken off in the last week, side branches are shooting out from every where, iv got side shoots off side shoots poping out the canopy. madness, im gonna take a few cuts tonight and maybe do the same and throw em outside.


oct/nov is outdoor harvest, hope they pull through in those months usually abit colder, but should be alright i think, i had a couple seedlings outside in temps 0-10c and they survived, never keeled over dead or nowt, the bigun is pretty hardy so hopefully pulls through, an got a nice spot way up beside a littler river thing, might have a jog up when these have rooted.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

right time for me to go rip down the stunted autos and have just 5 of them under my 600w tent


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

cracking pics those what camera you use?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

@ skunkdoc I like your style mate one on the rights a fuckin monster


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks m8, its turned out bigger than i thought, its 5ft high 5ft wide and 4ft deep
i cant reach the back of it now and the colas are heavy and falling over i am having to use a stick to reach them lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How do u do your clones kode? I tried a small.one in a cup of water bit of rootbastic and the end just went all soggy n shit Lol


thats how i done it, just change water every day and had roots in less than ten days, an every second water change was realy light nutes, this time i just stuck em in little pots with soil, keep em greener, cuz last time all leaves were dead, apart from top 2 and new nodes.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Thanks m8, its turned out bigger than i thought, its 5ft high 5ft wide and 4ft deep
> i cant reach the back of it now and the colas are heavy and falling over i am having to use a stick to reach them lol


u got a light for each plant lol, what size of light u using each for them monsters?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> cracking pics those what camera you use?


Canon powershot s100, it works well in lowish light


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman, last run flowering went way faster than veg, easier to keep track of the weeks aswell if u flip on a monday.


Lol I write everything down each day haha proper ganja geek lmao so I never lose track of weeks mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I write everything down each day haha proper ganja geek lmao so I never lose track of weeks mate


yeah when i go into flower ill start jotting down every feed an that but till then im just rowin the boat so to speak


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u got a light for each plant lol, what size of light u using each for them monsters?


3 x 600 philips
6 plants there all together m8, you cant see the back plants in the pic should of been more, but i had a high male count with the fak seeds
still they filled the space ok, thanks to the biker kush 

peace


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

Right I'm gonna take a few 2morra then and try changing the water every couple of days did u use any sort of rooter or anything or just straight nutes?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I'm gonna take a few 2morra then and try changing the water every couple of days did u use any sort of rooter or anything or just straight nutes?


i have clonex, when i first got it, it was like a jelly so it stuck to the stem, now its a watery substance, and dont run outa dat till next year, i just added a few drops of that in with the nutes, just a few drops of nutes an that done it, but i stopped using the rooting gel due to laxyness, my glass of water was sat ontop of me ballast aswell to keep it nice n cosey, yeah ontop of me 250, dont put it on ur 600 ull prolly boil the water lmao best bet is to forget about em, then u r like wtf got some roots


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> 3 x 600 philips
> 6 plants there all together m8, you cant see the back plants in the pic should of been more, but i had a high male count with the fak seeds
> still they filled the space ok, thanks to the biker kush
> 
> peace


some fuckin nice shit u growin there, iv got a 600 phillips son-t for when i get my 600, bought it cuz i had the money and woulda wasted it on weed or summit anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

Right then to be fair I might just buy a cloner this weekend and there £45 in my shop I need to do something Cuz they getting to big for the little 250 tent Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

Just checked the leccy 00.3 lmao need to start paying quarterly this meters doin my fuckin bean in


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> some fuckin nice shit u growin there, iv got a 600 phillips son-t for when i get my 600, bought it cuz i had the money and woulda wasted it on weed or summit anyway


thanks m8 i don't think the Philips spectrum adjusted bulbs any better than the regular osram or whatever hps m8, if they are its not obvious to notice i just got them because they on offer at the time
i did need some new bulbs, folk say they change bulbs every 3 crops or so, i been using the same bulbs for about 3-4 years so thats about 15-20 crops 
the 400w gro lux bulbs i only ever had them twice and both times they blown on me after 1 or 2 crops so i avoid those they are bad luck for me 
never had a regular 400w hps blow like that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

here's my out doories they seem to be loving the wilkos vegetable feed and liquid seaweed think the one on the left is a male or a Hermie tho  that's a gth and on the right is chocolate heaven fem 

Oh and i put the bamboo in 1st to disguise them but there outgrowing it Lol might just rip the fucker out


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

need stock for the vendors page lads, only good dry shit but can get good prices for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

Fine looking trees skunkdoc, curious how you came by the biker kush, are you stateside? 

Am gonna revise my guess and say 2.8 for Yorkies shish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> need stock for the vendors page lads, only good dry shit but can get good prices for it.


Lmao 300 an oz I heard. Didn't realise you were gonna be fishing on here for green lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lmao 300 an oz I heard. Didn't realise you were gonna be fishing on here for green lad.


i got stock in a week or two and my own shit in 5wks but fuck all at the minit, wana get it rolling don.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> need stock for the vendors page lads, only good dry shit but can get good prices for it.


Give me a couple of days mate and theyl be plenty of bone dry shit poking about my back garden in this heat lmao I'll start feedin the dogs biscuits Yeh lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

nah m8 its from seed, not a yank or in Yankee land 
i still have more seeds to grow of biker there are good phenos in biker, a friend has a few of them also he is keeping
high yields very vine like growth, very hard buds lots of flavour 

i have run it 4 times now, i am going to let it go to make way for something else i do like it alot but fancy a change, if anything i do tend to hold onto plants too long im trying to get out of that habit by growing more seeds more regular 
i am not going to keep the fak either they are too small i prefer bigger plants 

ill be doing all new seeds next run, i have been looking at kush x haze crosses or maybe kush x cheese 
something with some sativa in the mix i like smoking kush and india but i prefer growing sativa crosses they grow in a better shape without all the huge leaves better suited to my space yield wise 

peace


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2737602 here's my out doories they seem to be loving the wilkos vegetable feed and liquid seaweed think the one on the left is a male or a Hermie tho  that's a gth and on the right is chocolate heaven fem
> 
> Oh and i put the bamboo in 1st to disguise them but there outgrowing it Lol might just rip the fucker out


how many times, get poppy badges and attatch them to the bamboo it will make it look like some kind of rose bush or summit, seen it in a guerilla grow video, he had loads of little plastic flowers that he put all over his plants so anyone who glanced thot they were some sorta flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeh I need to do sumthin I'm having my sons b day party in the garden in September Lol they'll be massive by then ohhhh fuck


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 15, 2013)

evening men, fuck me what a fucking episode !, burnt to a fucking crisp !, too fucked & sore to type , couple o pics 4 ya, Indi, sorting now m8.
guess whose the lazy stoner ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> nah m8 its from seed, not a yank or in Yankee land
> i still have more seeds to grow of biker there are good phenos in biker, a friend has a few of them also he is keeping
> high yields very vine like growth, very hard buds lots of flavour
> 
> ...


nice, for some reason i thought it was a specific cut, i know it's sherman originally. cheesy sativa crosses eh, i've a nice pheno of dippy ellsy goin at the moment, shameless plug lol. Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese. It's fuckin huge but going to be a long finish.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I gotta 250 tent but I don't wanna keep clones or a mother in it :/ rather use the leccy for getting actual bud. Trouble is there doesn't seem to be a hydro system that fits it. Thinking maybe hand water coco? OR 1 plant dwc OR something else any other ideas?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 15, 2013)

another nice day peeps loving it !!


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got stock in a week or two and my own shit in 5wks but fuck all at the minit, wana get it rolling don.


You got like a vendor page or something on silk? Never been on it myself. Do people really pay 300 an oz though?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

So you need a bucket of water, loads of ice, a set of bubble bags and something to stir and mix with.

Bags in bags, bags in bucket of water, ice in bags (layer smashed and plain), trim on ice, more ice on trim, top up with water, mix for a bit, drain off the work bag, keep what you find in the bottom bag, repeat until you don't pull anymore hash.

Dry and smoke.



After 2 runs there's a couple of grams.......



Just stopped for a blunt break and then back to mixing.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

yes i have a vendors page, for top quality i.e the clone-onlys yes 300+ normal strains 220-260 grams ten-twenty quid.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 15, 2013)

Big up the weedrus!!!!


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

You sold much on there then mate? Makes me think should start banging out bit of Mandy on there but I'm paranoid as fuck lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good idea you seem to have planned out though mate sounds like your running it like a proper business good luck with it n stay safe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Nobody noticed the brands on the ice, lol.

3 shops for 4 bags of ice, ball ache much.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> View attachment 2737701View attachment 2737702View attachment 2737704View attachment 2737705 another nice day peeps loving it !!


Break yer neck on a turd if yer jump in the water like, lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

any 1 elses riu on there mobile not working????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2013)

Fuckin ell Yorkie I thought I'd have one of those mini washing machines for that job I'm defo getting one this time lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice, for some reason i thought it was a specific cut, i know it's sherman originally. cheesy sativa crosses eh, i've a nice pheno of dippy ellsy goin at the moment, shameless plug lol. Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese. It's fuckin huge but going to be a long finish.


yeh supposed to be the seed version of a cut some of the HellsA run over in LA
subcool has his version now, jesus og, id like to give that a run see how it compares to karmas biker 
karma is a dutch guy though not a yank he does alot of kush x jack kush x amnesia crosses 

is there a dog kush x psychosis that would yield well im sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

I reckon its much easier with two buckets pouring one into the other through the bag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> yeh supposed to be the seed version of a cut some of the HellsA run over in LA
> subcool has his version now, jesus og, id like to give that a run see how it compares to karmas biker
> karma is a dutch guy though not a yank he does alot of kush x jack kush x amnesia crosses
> 
> is there a dog kush x psychosis that would yield well im sure


Aye I've been reading up on it. 

As for dog and psycho I'm not sure that's been done, tho I might have a few from ages back. I was planning on reversing the psycho this summer but had powder mildew n lost the cuts, though they have gone to other homes I can get them again


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> You sold much on there then mate? Makes me think should start banging out bit of Mandy on there but I'm paranoid as fuck lol


put up the cash for a account and ill happily sell it for ya.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

app works fine spoon, only way it wouldnt work is if it became corrupted or no net connection, sumtime tho it says no network connection so u have to go into settings and force stop then go bak and reload with wifi truned on.
shit happens

sambo, no signs of this stuff u was on about on the cuts m8? these are totally fine? settling in ice on full strength starter nutes an rhiz, they should take of soon


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> app works fine spoon, only way it wouldnt work is if it became corrupted or no net connection, sumtime tho it says no network connection so u have to go into settings and force stop then go bak and reload with wifi truned on.
> shit happens
> 
> sambo, no signs of this stuff u was on about on the cuts m8? these are totally fine? settling in ice on full strength starter nutes an rhiz, they should take of soon


real glad to hear that mate, was just worried about your main op of it was thats why i said


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

Seems I crossed almost everything to psychosis barring the dog.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Break yer neck on a turd if yer jump in the water like, lol.


its like a private beach here lol a good few miles walk but worth it


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nobody noticed the brands on the ice, lol.
> 
> 3 shops for 4 bags of ice, ball ache much.


hhmm i wonder why would one do such a thing? its summer not like ur trying to hide anything.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> real glad to hear that mate, was just worried about your main op of it was thats why i said


 yeh thanx, like i said wait for em to get a lil bigger as they only been under teh MH for 2 days let emget setteled n, get me on the schedule proper no timer so i gott go and turn thelight on manually, il order sum digis for the main op thursday and bring a normal one from main op bak over here,


wen they get bigger il take a closer look but like i say cant see shit,,,,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thanx, like i said wait for em to get a lil bigger as they only been under teh MH for 2 days let emget setteled n, get me on the schedule proper no timer so i gott go and turn thelight on manually, il order sum digis for the main op thursday and bring a normal one from main op bak over here,
> 
> 
> wen they get bigger il take a closer look but like i say cant see shit,,,,


i got a spare set i dont use bit skint for postage at the mo but will send you it next week if ya want?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> app works fine spoon, only way it wouldnt work is if it became corrupted or no net connection, sumtime tho it says no network connection so u have to go into settings and force stop then go bak and reload with wifi truned on.
> shit happens
> 
> sambo, no signs of this stuff u was on about on the cuts m8? these are totally fine? settling in ice on full strength starter nutes an rhiz, they should take of soon


its working now, think u were right, jus corrupt durrrrp


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got a spare set i dont use bit skint for postage at the mo but will send you it next week if ya want?


orite mate cheers, i got u a presest here, wtf am i sayin,, reply to ur inbox [email protected]



spooningbadgers said:


> its working now, think u were right, jus corrupt durrrrp


i always am m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hhmm i wonder why would one do such a thing? its summer not like ur trying to hide anything.


Cos it's summer, lol. 

They've all run out!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

shit! do u know I said the other day I woke up to some random lad asleep in my backyard, well turns out a lass was raped by some young lad on a park round the corner from me in the early hours of the morning! iv got a feeling it mite of been that little cunt, my back streets the first one you come to from the park. I recon hes ran and tried backdoor gates and got in mine (cause I didn't lock it lol) and fell asleep on the chair pissed up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon its much easier with two buckets pouring one into the other through the bag.


I've only got little bags, they don't fit round the edge of the bucket.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> shit! do u know I said the other day I woke up to some random lad asleep in my backyard, well turns out a lass was raped by some young lad on a park round the corner from me in the early hours of the morning! iv got a feeling it mite of been that little cunt, my back streets the first one you come to from the park. I recon hes ran and tried backdoor gates and got in mine (cause I didn't lock it lol) and fell asleep on the chair pissed up.


i hope you castrated that cunt spoons or at least gave him a good hiding?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2013)

So the third run is green and slimy, tells me I'm near the end of the good stuff.



I'll dry this and weigh it and finish it tomorrow, can't be fucked now.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> shit! do u know I said the other day I woke up to some random lad asleep in my backyard, well turns out a lass was raped by some young lad on a park round the corner from me in the early hours of the morning! iv got a feeling it mite of been that little cunt, my back streets the first one you come to from the park. I recon hes ran and tried backdoor gates and got in mine (cause I didn't lock it lol) and fell asleep on the chair pissed up.


well fuck me, thats a fuckin dilema there, u wanna call the police for the dirty cunt, but u got an op running, me id prolly jus keep an eye out then take his bollox for my mantelpiece next time i sar him


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I've been reading up on it.
> 
> As for dog and psycho I'm not sure that's been done, tho I might have a few from ages back. I was planning on reversing the psycho this summer but had powder mildew n lost the cuts, though they have gone to other homes I can get them again


not sure if you seen these or not m8, karma has some nice looking plants lots of impressive pics he seems to like the biker has lots of crosses using it
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=254699

i do like both haze and kush, not grown too many combinations of those,
i want bigger plants that do not need too much veg time, i have looked at skywalker too and a few other supposedly larger kushes headband etc 
or maybe a skunk x kush like cheesy rider might be a winner, that is on my short list cheese x biker kush


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cos it's summer, lol.
> 
> They've all run out!



fuck i love these things, u can literally have a convo with just gif pictures


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i hope you castrated that cunt spoons or at least gave him a good hiding?


I didn't kno at the time mate I jus banged on the window and told him to fuck off. I can remember his face tho so if I see the cunt he's gonna get it.
Should really call the police but I'd be shitting myself if they wanted to come to my house and speak to me! Lol
Mite have to turn to private detective spoons for the case lmao.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Seems I crossed almost everything to psychosis barring the dog.


hows ur dcw trial comin alon then don


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hows ur dcw trial comin alon then don


he prolly got mad and vollied it up his wall by now haha moody geordies

only downsidei see with dwc is if yer lekki goes it and yer not home or even if you are yer fucked, needs to be bubbling ocnstant dont it/


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he prolly got mad and vollied it up his wall by now haha moody geordies
> 
> only downsidei see with dwc is if yer lekki goes it and yer not home or even if you are yer fucked, needs to be bubbling ocnstant dont it/


decided to turn it into a beer guzzler at some mad coked up party haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ice i finally got dead island installed and working wot a fucking game i love it


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he prolly got mad and vollied it up his wall by now haha moody geordies
> 
> only downsidei see with dwc is if yer lekki goes it and yer not home or even if you are yer fucked, needs to be bubbling ocnstant dont it/


hook it up to a car battery or summit so if it goes off that powers it no? the pumps are only like 15 watts so surley that would so it, might be a job for yorkie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

Dwc had got pushed to the back of the tent, while I couldn't see the back it got covered in PM. front was salvageable.

My lass has just been telling me I should get my thyroid checked cos I've been sweating loads at night. Changed the bed n we've had the winter tog on ffs 13 poor pudding 5 tog FML


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

your up late don no work tomorrow mate? how was that grit?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice i finally got dead island installed and working wot a fucking game i love it


hahah swet pal! yeh get a wired 360 pad and your away mate, top game riptides great too,
replied to ur pm matey,



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dwc had got pushed to the back of the tent, while I couldn't see the back it got covered in PM. front was salvageable.
> 
> My lass has just been telling me I should get my thyroid checked cos I've been sweating loads at night. Changed the bed n we've had the winter tog on ffs 13 poor pudding 5 tog FML


lol,, coz wer fat fuks mate, thyroid u would put on wieght and the sweat would stink m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

u awake for a chat ice? ill give u a bell if so?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dwc had got pushed to the back of the tent, while I couldn't see the back it got covered in PM. front was salvageable.
> 
> My lass has just been telling me I should get my thyroid checked cos I've been sweating loads at night. Changed the bed n we've had the winter tog on ffs 13 poor pudding 5 tog FML


Got any plans to get that dwc back up an runin, i was interested in seein howd u do at harvest with it


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wait to there is a discription of the bloke and if it matches when the grow ends I'd say you was a cunt if you didnt report it to the police to be honest. Sure safety first so get grow done and house clean and I hate grasses more than most no excuse for it but a crime like a rape isn't being a grass IMO that and a peado are two crimes I'd always grass on


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sometimes I get so paranoid lol when I read about giving a call I thought wtf how you got his number n all know each other so well to even have numbers and stuff like maybe everyone's sat in an office next to each other working for the boys in blue tryna lure other uk growers in or something lol I know I'm being paranoid but thought did cross my mind


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Sometimes I get so paranoid lol when I read about giving a call I thought wtf how you got his number n all know each other so well to even have numbers and stuff like maybe everyone's sat in an office next to each other working for the boys in blue tryna lure other uk growers in or something lol I know I'm being paranoid but thought did cross my mind


Pmsl.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Wait to there is a discription of the bloke and if it matches when the grow ends I'd say you was a cunt if you didnt report it to the police to be honest. Sure safety first so get grow done and house clean and I hate grasses more than most no excuse for it but a crime like a rape isn't being a grass IMO that and a peado are two crimes I'd always grass on


I was thinking about jus going to the cop shop Nd telling them.... Wud b a bit cuntish to let it slide lol
And I don't know when or if I'm gonna bump into the filthy little cunt


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Sometimes I get so paranoid lol when I read about giving a call I thought wtf how you got his number n all know each other so well to even have numbers and stuff like maybe everyone's sat in an office next to each other working for the boys in blue tryna lure other uk growers in or something lol I know I'm being paranoid but thought did cross my mind


now you are making me paranoid, 
maybe you are pretending to be paranoid because you are actually a cop ! double bluff , i'm on to you .. bastard !


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol first of all someone mentioned they can post exodus cheese cuttings...playing with my emotions knowing I love weed and who doesn't love cheese?
then saying they'd sell the mdma for me...playing with my greed emotion... Who doesn't love money?

My mind defiantly over thinks things haha


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I was thinking about jus going to the cop shop Nd telling them.... Wud b a bit cuntish to let it slide lol
> And I don't know when or if I'm gonna bump into the filthy little cunt


he might not have I'd wait to see if they give a discription at all? If it matches then I'd have them known what happened once grows finished and house is clear. Will say you only just heard about it. Wouldn't give him a kick in if I saw him as he may not be a rapist lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Sometimes I get so paranoid lol when I read about giving a call I thought wtf how you got his number n all know each other so well to even have numbers and stuff like maybe everyone's sat in an office next to each other working for the boys in blue tryna lure other uk growers in or something lol I know I'm being paranoid but thought did cross my mind


theyd need to understand what we are actually sayin before they can do anything, so much shit on this thread and so much new shit theyd never be able to keep up.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ur one paranoid fucker ninja lay off the weed mate


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha you'll never take me alive...roal moat aint got shit on the ninja lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Haha you'll never take me alive...roal moat aint got shit on the ninja lol


roal moat was a women beating ponce fuck that cockstain, bloke didnt have no bollaxs at all pure scum imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

SAAAMMMBBBBOOO U CUNT. wat was u menna be doing? and yes it ivolves lapy but not the fucking thread?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

domino delivers till 5am where i am and im hungry lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SAAAMMMBBBBOOO U CUNT. wat was u menna be doing? and yes it ivolves lapy but not the fucking thread?


im lost ice explain


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

i thought ninjas were meant to be brave and daring folk of honour quicker than the blink of an eye , not paranoid undercover cops


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't agree with hitting women and deep down I don't like the police but wouldn't wish them dead just for the sake of their job role. Was just a joke but probably a bad one. In his defence I think what he done should be classed as mental health issues and he prehaps had a break down no excuse but if he'd done something different prehaps he'd actually get sympathy or looked at as what it is which is a man with an illness suffering IMO.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I can't agree with hitting women and deep down I don't like the police but wouldn't wish them dead just for the sake of their job role. Was just a joke but probably a bad one. In his defence I think what he done should be classed as mental health issues and he prehaps had a break down no excuse but if he'd done something different prehaps he'd actually get sympathy or looked at as what it is which is a man with an illness suffering IMO.


i had mental issues i went to a hospital and got treatment not shoot women and policemen...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im lost ice explain


dead island, u said on phone u was gunna play game, now ur bak on here you SLAYYYG,


i just feel, well,, abandoned "sob"

im going bed fuk all ya'll


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> i thought ninjas were meant to be brave and daring folk of honour quicker than the blink of an eye , not paranoid undercover cops


Wanna buy a kilo of cheese for 2k? Face to face sale only  haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Wanna buy a kilo of cheese for 2k? Face to face sale only  haha


kilo of cheese 2k deffo a cop lolol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i had mental issues i went to a hospital and got treatment not shoot women and policemen...........


Not excusing it mate but I just mean that side isn't ever looked at or given a voice. What he done was evil no dought but I dunno I'm weird I guess and always like to think about the mental issues of people when they commit crimes. I'm like interested in things like wondering what happened in the bulger killers life's before their crime or how they was mentaly. It never would excuse it and I think those cunts should never be free but what makes a child think to do what they did. Hope I don't sound a nut case here myself lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dead island, u said on phone u was gunna play game, now ur bak on here you SLAYYYG,
> 
> 
> i just feel, well,, abandoned "sob"
> ...


i was too wrecked to plsy kept getting killed lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was too wrecked to plsy kept getting killed lolol


hhahahaha cunt
night guys,


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Wanna buy a kilo of cheese for 2k? Face to face sale only  haha


a kg of laughing cow cheese triangles with a hint of bacon , nah thanks m8 lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

That's what has me paranoid to ever think about selling the class a stuff it's so hard to tell who's an undie it's basically playing roulette I'm all for taking risks but weed it aint a long time inside and most of it can go amongst people you grown up with n known for years rather than trying to build a line


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

spose your a fan of spethen lawrens too the black cunt never gets said in the papers he had a knife on him or that he was involved in a gang rape days previous black cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 15, 2013)

dominos just arrived fuck its niiiiiice


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Huh? Why would I be a fan of his? I didn't know that about him though but it shows what I'm not a fan of and that's the two tier media we have.


----------



## indikat (Jul 15, 2013)

phone numbers....cuts....trading on line........not on ere ninja, no one nos anyone or anyfing..mental health.....u an cop or a shrink?


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

interesting bubble hash method yman, my 1.1 g prediction is for the first run bone dry, if u are using 20 um catch bag then with a 2 nd and 3 rd run and you are putting ice in wiv tha shkes without tha shake being in bags then u wil get green material so "yield" will be more, but that's not the point it wont bubble wen lit and quality is off and it will have green tinge, so sounds like u are going for yield over quality. y not use tha 70 um bag?


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

ok ill sit here talkin to myself till it all goes off....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your up late don no work tomorrow mate? how was that grit?


nah man i'm at graft now and the systems have gone tits up overnight. i can't log in to our admin and the phones going mental lol. the grit was good. i hammered it friday and most of saturday, went to two bbq's on sat and remember about 15 or so polaroid moments... was cranky as fuck last night but i reckon that's more to do with being so out of it i forgot to take me amytrips for a weekend and slept bad hahah that's my excuse and i'm stickin to it. fine today, cycled 7 miles in to work. 


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, coz wer fat fuks mate, thyroid u would put on wieght and the sweat would stink m8


hahah i'm not so tubby now man. the sweat does stink and there were quite a few other symptoms, i was hot last night but not burning up. 


iiKode said:


> Got any plans to get that dwc back up an runin, i was interested in seein howd u do at harvest with it


aye deffo, i'm going to be firing it up in about 5 weeks, well it's going to be the waterfarm this time round i might stick the bucket in aswell, but it's a reet chore to move when it's full. going to have a good scrub down in the room first though missus was saying i'd best takie the tent down and we'll bleach n stick it in the garden then hose it out. I said nee fuckin way i'm advertising to the whole street i've got a fuck off black grow tent haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

hows the paranoid androids today then? listening for the diesel hum twitching the curtains lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> interesting bubble hash method yman, my 1.1 g prediction is for the first run bone dry, if u are using 20 um catch bag then with a 2 nd and 3 rd run and you are putting ice in wiv tha shkes without tha shake being in bags then u wil get green material so "yield" will be more, but that's not the point it wont bubble wen lit and quality is off and it will have green tinge, so sounds like u are going for yield over quality. y not use tha 70 um bag?


Predictions are for the whole yield together, you can't move the goal posts half way through a match lol.

I can't find my 70 bag, I can only find 220 work bag, 160, 20 so I have to work with what I've got.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

So the first two runs of good stuff and the third run of green stuff together comes to 3.11g dry.

I've got another little bit of green stuff to dry and add to it but at a first glance it looks like it's between Spooning badgers and ghb.


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Predictions are for the whole yield together, you can't move the goal posts half way through a match lol.
> 
> I can't find my 70 bag, I can only find 220 work bag, 160, 20 so I have to work with what I've got.


I m not movin goal posts its jus that the 2 and 3 r run aint bubble


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m not movin goal posts its jus that the 2 and 3 r run aint bubble


If we're being fucking pedantic about it none of it is bubble, HASH then......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

my revised guess is going to be pretty close i reckon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my revised guess is going to be pretty close i reckon.


Fucking revised guess!?

Don't tell me I've missed posts, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Aye I've seen it, no worries.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Surprisingly close to just the weight of the good stuff on it's own you guessed Don, 2.66.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

if you'd used just 2 bags i reckon i'd have it pretty spot on.

is it dry enough to try?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you'd used just 2 bags i reckon i'd have it pretty spot on.
> 
> is it dry enough to try?


I did use 2 bags, 220 work and caught into a 20.

Yeah I'm smoking it, wake and bake lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

haha good drills. fuck pulling 7 bags out, thought you might have done another for some reason.

wakey bakey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot.

I didn't get you any macro trich shots (nice ring that) cos I've lost my bloody loupe, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

ne worries man, your toking good shish i forget who i am never mind losing shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

No I've lost it good and proper, need to get a new one. I want a better one this time, quality.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

JuniorStin said:


> Pacific Rim online soundtrack download, The Whole Film Of Pacific Rim, Pacific Rim Movie Direct Download, Pacific Rim movie summary. Buy And Download Grown Ups 2 Movie Online, Grown Ups 2 Movie Download Full Movie, Real Grown Ups 2 Movie Download, download movie Grown Ups 2 dvd. Fruitvale Station full lenght film in divx format, Fruitvale Station Movie Direct Download, Fruitvale Station Movie Actors, Fruitvale Station Movie Theater. the full The Heat movie, Download The Heat Film Hd, The Heat Full Dvd Films, illegal The Heat film download.


Fuck off you spamming little cocksucker!!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

fucking bellend, spammer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck me if he's on piece work I'd hate to see what his contract says, lol.


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

indikat enjoy watchin film now fuk off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2013)

weve just moved a box freezer into the main op for all the trim, il order sum bubble bags towards the end, buut 30 plants worth of trim should yeild me a nice amount of bubble/watever

well another hot day and now my glands have blown up,, fuking hope i aint cought sum nigger disease for being to close to um? fuksake, oh yeh and now one of my feet has blown up too, ffsfsfsfsfsfffsffffffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

did u get your clone ok spoons?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u get your clone ok spoons?


 I'm at work till 3 mate so soon as I'm done off to the sortin office


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm at work till 3 mate so soon as I'm done off to the sortin office


make shore u go there straight after work in this heat they can easily dry out thats why i spent it special delivery...........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

had me nice prezzy in post this morning.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

gigabud aint wortha wank imc and it dont finish in 6wks lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer those was the free ones....they gonna send shit tho ....i prob wont even plant them anyways.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

So the final weight of this hash together is 3.33g, Spooning Badgers guessed 3.3 so pretty much nailed it in one.

I'll dig out the stash in a bit and see what's flying, PM me an email addy Spoon.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

nice 1 spooning....


The Yorkshireman said:


> So the final weight of this hash together is 3.33g, Spooning Badgers guessed 3.3 so pretty much nailed it in one.
> 
> I'll dig out the stash in a bit and see what's flying, PM me an email addy Spoon.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

still had few yellow leafs yorky when fed this morning ive doubled the nuts and added but more nitro......the little popcorn nugs...think ill put into some hash..they nice and frosty 2....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

heats been a prob tho can see it... trying to keep cool as i can tho.....we got nother bludy week of it......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2013)

i darent even go and look at the main OP lol, gotta go later n water em, gotta get this inlet finished but to many cobwebs and spiders in the room i need to duct from, cant stand the fucking things.. urgh


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

dunno weather to pop these seeds out n keep them under clfs for few weeks....or pop them out and put them under the 1 400w hps....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

i was only doing few weeks veg then flipping.....


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

even the ac is stuggling today im at 82, best 200 kwid I spent this year tho gotta say, stress levels down cos this weather can fuk with yield and structure


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> make shore u go there straight after work in this heat they can easily dry out thats why i spent it special delivery...........


Got it now mate, all poted up and in its new home


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the final weight of this hash together is 3.33g, Spooning Badgers guessed 3.3 so pretty much nailed it in one.
> 
> I'll dig out the stash in a bit and see what's flying, PM me an email addy Spoon.


Woop woop lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dunno weather to pop these seeds out n keep them under clfs for few weeks....or pop them out and put them under the 1 400w hps....


id go with as much power as i can give them without the temps getting out of control. you should be ok with a 400w


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> still had few yellow leafs yorky when fed this morning ive doubled the nuts and added but more nitro......View attachment 2738593View attachment 2738594the little popcorn nugs...think ill put into some hash..they nice and frosty 2....


Not sure why I bother posting in the UK thread, no cunt in this shit hole ever listens to anything I say.....but then I guess when your weed is measured as being in the top 20 in the World then what the fuk do I know....lah de dah.

Still not sure why you upped your nutes when your leaves had nute burn on the tip imc....??!?!?!?!?

You probably have yellow leaves as the poor blighter is trying to leach out all the cake you keep shoving down her neck! Thats what plants do, they sacrafice lower level leaves for the common good of the plant, doesn't necessarily mean you don't have enough nutes...Anyway, carry on.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer i mite sprout them so they an inch or 2 under the clfs then put them under the 400


mrt1980 said:


> id go with as much power as i can give them without the temps getting out of control. you should be ok with a 400w


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

just done 30 miles on the bike, am fuckin knackered. brucey bonus, me blues turned up !


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

ah sorry bro i must of not seen your reply....dang.......hmmmm.....well one says one thing and one says another.......its iver nutburn......or n def.........i post pics for the pros to look at......and 2 experts saying 2 diff things?.......


DST said:


> Not sure why I bother posting in the UK thread, no cunt in this shit hole ever listens to anything I say.....but then I guess when your weed is measured as being in the top 20 in the World then what the fuk do I know....lah de dah.
> 
> Still not sure why you upped your nutes when your leaves had nute burn on the tip imc....??!?!?!?!?
> 
> You probably have yellow leaves as the poor blighter is trying to leach out all the cake you keep shoving down her neck! Thats what plants do, they sacrafice lower level leaves for the common good of the plant, doesn't necessarily mean you don't have enough nutes...Anyway, carry on.


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Not sure why I bother posting in the UK thread, no cunt in this shit hole ever listens to anything I say.....but then I guess when your weed is measured as being in the top 20 in the World then what the fuk do I know....lah de dah.
> 
> Still not sure why you upped your nutes when your leaves had nute burn on the tip imc....??!?!?!?!?
> 
> You probably have yellow leaves as the poor blighter is trying to leach out all the cake you keep shoving down her neck! Thats what plants do, they sacrafice lower level leaves for the common good of the plant, doesn't necessarily mean you don't have enough nutes...Anyway, carry on.


you can lead a horse to water etc...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

so yer now im confused........do i flush.....lower the feed as 1 says nut burn......or do i up the feed as others say n def..........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

lol indi im only going on what people have sed from my pics..............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

The little 1's are lookin healthier by the day. Now I've jus gotta pick one of the pe to swap for the exo hate having to get rid of plants  .... But on the whole happy days


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

From what I understand you are half way through flower, or about 30 days left?

From the pic I saw when you first had your question I noticed some of the tips of the leaves were looking burnt. To me that say's, slow down horsey. Not one to crap on other peoples advise, but I would be reluctant to add nitrogen so close to harvest (especially if you are in soil/organic medium).

The medium will have nitrogen, if it's a nitrgoen def it's probably coming from a lack of Mg, which is what plants require to be able to utilise N.

Just my 2 cents, I always tend to err on the side of caution with nutes, less is always better imo.


imcjayt said:


> ah sorry bro i must of not seen your reply....dang.......hmmmm.....well one says one thing and one says another.......its iver nutburn......or n def.........i post pics for the pros to look at......and 2 experts saying 2 diff things?.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

?..........so ive iver got nut burn.....n def......magnesium?....lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> She needs some magnesium, that's what the striping is on the leaves.
> Quite a lot as well.
> 
> She might need a touch more N but I can't see that well.
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer man got bout 2 n half weeks to go.....im no pro....its my first grow.....i thort in last few weeks your leafs start to turn bit yellow anyways.....?...im using coco and biobizz...added my own mg cal n what not........my self i thort i had nut burn but didnt think it was cos i didnt give them a lot b4 i uped my feed......so thats why i posted pics and asked for advice lol........i got bk as a few sed......n def.....so i went off that.........dang.......ah fuk it anyways...got 2 weeks left ...just gonna let them ride it out now......


DST said:


> From what I understand you are half way through flower, or about 30 days left?
> 
> From the pic I saw when you first had your question I noticed some of the tips of the leaves were looking burnt. To me that say's, slow down horsey. Not one to crap on other peoples advise, but I would be reluctant to add nitrogen so close to harvest (especially if you are in soil/organic medium).
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

I think Yorkie got it right, you probably need to up the Mg, but not your nutes.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

i respect all u guys tho........for helping me with my grow......


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man got bout 2 n half weeks to go.....im no pro....its my first grow.....i thort in last few weeks your leafs start to turn bit yellow anyways.....?...im using coco and biobizz...added my own mg cal n what not........my self i thort i had nut burn but didnt think it was cos i didnt give them a lot b4 i uped my feed......so thats why i posted pics and asked for advice lol........i got bk as a few sed......n def.....so i went off that.........dang.......ah fuk it anyways...got 2 weeks left ...just gonna let them ride it out now......


I am sure they will be fine, just use water if you are in doubt.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer....yorky sed about the stripes on leafs i needed to add some more mg.......but a few on here sed from my yellow leafs i had a n def........so if i think ive got a n def....ive uped my feed and added canna nitro.......aint that what most ppl would of done.....


DST said:


> I think Yorkie got it right, you probably need to up the Mg, but not your nutes.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer yorky a top bloke on ere......


DST said:


> I think Yorkie got it right, you probably need to up the Mg, but not your nutes.....


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer....yorky sed about the stripes on leafs i needed to add some more mg.......but a few on here sed from my yellow leafs i had a n def........so if i think ive got a n def....ive uped my feed and added canna nitro.......aint that what most ppl would of done.....


I told you your plants look well nuted also


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

cant rem indi.......but when i got ppl saying n def....ppl saying n burn......im a new grower......lol what would u have done lol......its 1 way or the other...up the feed or lower the feed.......i read few ppl up the feed last few weeks of grow anyways......so .....dang........


indikat said:


> I told you your plants look well nuted also


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

imc ur n def was never a prob, someone mentioned that to u before on here, ofc ur gonna get a few yellow leaves here n there but w/e you got told when u were talkin bout the yellow leaves u never listened.


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

I told you your plants looked so good I found it difficult to believe it was your first grow, if you keep adding N at this stage when they are already maxed out you can get P and micronut def due to lock out etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer man i remember.......i was a bit worrid.......and ppl sed just up ya feed a bit to keep ya leafs nice and green?...lol...i did listen


iiKode said:


> imc ur n def was never a prob, someone mentioned that to u before on here, ofc ur gonna get a few yellow leaves here n there but w/e you got told when u were talkin bout the yellow leaves u never listened.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man i remember.......i was a bit worrid.......and ppl sed just up ya feed a bit to keep ya leafs nice and green?...lol...i did listen


who did you hear that off of? someone else off this thread? i said myself u will get a few yellow leaves, nothing to worry about unless the whole plant was yellowing, and ur using biobizz, amount of n in that should do them, are u using 1 ml of biogrow aswell thats what the feeding chart says to do...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

so u can uderstand why im confused.........up ya feed...dont up ya feed.....mg def.....nut burn......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer.....i rem u saying.....few yellow leafs nothing to worry about.....but each day i was getting more n more.....like 10 on a plant and was the big fan leafs......so i uped my grow......and got some canna nitro....yes lad used 1ml of grow all the way thru.....


iiKode said:


> who did you hear that off of? someone else off this thread? i said myself u will get a few yellow leaves, nothing to worry about unless the whole plant was yellowing, and ur using biobizz, amount of n in that should do them, are u using 1 ml of biogrow aswell thats what the feeding chart says to do...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so u can uderstand why im confused.........up ya feed...dont up ya feed.....mg def.....nut burn......


everyone said ur plants were fine, an they are fine, lookin good for first grow, ur just overloving them now


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

im happy with me plants lads.......and yer indi i thort they looked good to....was nice hearing that of u........just did what most would do post a pic if thort got a prob and listen to the experts...........


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know cfl isn't good for flowering but vegging one plant under a 250w cfl will it be the same as vegging under a 250w hps? I'm not able to fit a hydro set up inside my 60 by 60 tent so thinking to start a plant off now and veg it for round a month in an area I got then when I chop current tents grows shove her alone under the hps for another 2weeks then flip her 12/12 so she finishes in time with the big tents fast strain crop as I want both tents lights off to keep the temps low when I'm drying.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so u can uderstand why im confused.........up ya feed...dont up ya feed.....mg def.....nut burn......


If there are too many chiefs in the kitchen , cook your own dinner !


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

And you defiantly can love your girls too much. My first grow I got lucky and they messed up and sent me what I ordered twice. My mum saw tissue on the plate and thought I was being lazy and so she binned the tissue for me lol. Then I kept worrying about the plants and touching them and killed around 5 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer tbh just wanted a good grow and to come here and u guys saying well done lol....ha ha...yer i prob need to relax a bit........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer tbh just wanted a good grow and to come here and u guys saying well done lol....ha ha...yer i prob need to relax a bit........


you need a few valium imc chill out mate your grow is fine but shit your gonna owe all us a shitload for pratically growing for ya lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

Well boys have I got a feckin story Lol. So half a brick pillar fell on me back today at work proper fucked me up. Anyway got it all sorted got home thought I'll stick the headphones on and chill on the bed. Missis goes out to chemist don't tell me!!!! I'm still there chillin away n that next minute door comes open me missis's dad!!!!!!!! WTF both tents wide open buds everywhere I'm just lyin on me bed like Wtf are you doin lmao he just pointed at me grow and pissed himself Lol I've told him not to say fuck all to any1 Jesus Christ man I fuckin shit myself gotta make sure this never ever ever happens again!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

lad lol ill be sprinklin...my fairydust soon lol.......practically growing lol.......


newuserlol said:


> you need a few valium imc chill out mate your grow is fine but shit your gonna owe all us a shitload for pratically growing for ya lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2013)

Afternoon people how are we all?

Just had some more good news, not only have we been offered a council place after 3 years of shit n hassle( older members on here know what i mean) but rang em today to find out how much money im gna have to find to be able to move in there ( I am of course at this point thinking its gna be £1500-2300 to get in there like with a private rented place lol ) and had a rather nice shock when I was told the only thing we would need to pay to get in there is £45 upfront to cover the water rates for a month lmao

Looks like im gna have a budgeting loan just to spend on furniture and the remaining grow items i need woop woop lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

23 days in. I'm.getting excited about these Humboldt seeds


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon people how are we all?
> 
> Just had some more good news, not only have we been offered a council place after 3 years of shit n hassle( older members on here know what i mean) but rang em today to find out how much money im gna have to find to be able to move in there ( I am of course at this point thinking its gna be £1500-2300 to get in there like with a private rented place lol ) and had a rather nice shock when I was told the only thing we would need to pay to get in there is £45 upfront to cover the water rates for a month lmao
> 
> Looks like im gna have a budgeting loan just to spend on furniture and the remaining grow items i need woop woop lol


happy for ya chap, gonna be able to finally get some plants up in this thread


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon people how are we all?
> 
> Just had some more good news, not only have we been offered a council place after 3 years of shit n hassle( older members on here know what i mean) but rang em today to find out how much money im gna have to find to be able to move in there ( I am of course at this point thinking its gna be £1500-2300 to get in there like with a private rented place lol ) and had a rather nice shock when I was told the only thing we would need to pay to get in there is £45 upfront to cover the water rates for a month lmao
> 
> Looks like im gna have a budgeting loan just to spend on furniture and the remaining grow items i need woop woop lol


wicked sae well happy for you.

i just got accepted for a bugeting loan 380 i asked for 1200 lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wicked sae well happy for you.
> 
> i just got accepted for a bugeting loan 380 i asked for 1200 lolol


for ur buisness ur opening?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> for ur buisness ur opening?


its already open kode, just waiting on stock, the loan was just cause i thought id try for one see how much i get.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its already open kode, just waiting on stock, the loan was just cause i thought id try for one see how much i get.


what you planning on gettin in, have you taken any new clones forit?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what you planning on gettin in, have you taken any new clones forit?


will just be selling weed,hash and clones just vegging up clones now so gonna be a few wks before i list any.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> happy for ya chap, gonna be able to finally get some plants up in this thread


yup, been a long time waiting.....nearly 2 years now since i last had a grow on due to these nigerian pieces of shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wicked sae well happy for you.
> 
> i just got accepted for a bugeting loan 380 i asked for 1200 lolol


Cheers mate, been a long time coming eh? Might even stop depressing ya with me stories of woe to celebrate or some shit lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its already open kode, just waiting on stock, the loan was just cause i thought id try for one see how much i get.


Now ive gotta place to grow at long fucking last might be able to help ya out with stock before xmas lol, will only be small amounts tho coz its looking like im gonna be confined to about 1.2mx1.2m of growing space lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Now ive gotta place to grow at long fucking last might be able to help ya out with stock before xmas lol, will only be small amounts tho coz its looking like im gonna be confined to about 1.2mx1.2m of growing space lol


nice one sae, good to hear u gettin back on ur feet soon m8, I think it was the Irish luck I sent u with that wee parcel lol....no need to thank me m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2013)

Sae dont be doubtin a 1.2m tent m8, set her up like sambos if ye can get the cash, 2 600w cooltubes, he seems to do good with them, I reckon that's the way to go with a 1.2 tent, seem to get a good bit of light penetration


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2013)

You cunts and ur n and mg deficiencies, I got a bigger deficiency....no fuckin plants!!

well I got that auto cheese candy that flowered for about 5 weeks hanging at the min, can't wait to get home Friday, she should be dry then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

My auto cheese candy didn't even crack for me must.of been a dud Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My auto cheese candy didn't even crack for me must.of been a dud Lol


Mine was looking good too, ill still get a bit of it but its how potent it's goina be with bein pulled at that stage, ah well, time will tell. Don't think it'll get the sambo seal of approval tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> nice one sae, good to hear u gettin back on ur feet soon m8, I think it was the Irish luck I sent u with that wee parcel lol....no need to thank me m8 lol


Actually that theory may not be as crazy as it seems, day we took the first 2 day after we got the letter saying we had got it, n after the phone call today that said bout the £45 we took the other 2 to celebrate lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

Fancy sending me a bit of that Irish luck mg? Lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

`ello ya bunch of cunts ,,,,,warm isnt it ?


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wicked sae well happy for you.
> 
> i just got accepted for a bugeting loan 380 i asked for 1200 lolol


wtf is that all about mucka ? i read briefly about you wanting to set up a bit of online action , you havnt taken out a payday bullshit have you ? 

i was going to post up a tirade of rambling bollocks ( no more than usual ) on what i thought of the concept but thought better of it after a few jd`s , however as i type me jd has once again come out to play so its a normal state of affairs it seems


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> wtf is that all about mucka ? i read briefly about you wanting to set up a bit of online action , you havnt taken out a payday bullshit have you ?
> 
> i was going to post up a tirade of rambling bollocks ( no more than usual ) on what i thought of the concept but thought better of it after a few jd`s , however as i type me jd has once again come out to play so its a normal state of affairs it seems


no mate no payday loans lol my partner financed the silk road account i just thought id apply for a budgeting loan from the dole to see how much i would get lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate no payday loans lol my partner financed the silk road account i just thought id apply for a budgeting loan from the dole to see how much i would get lol


cool , didnt think you was on the rock ,,, 

partner ? mrs or mate , shag bag or shag nasty ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> cool , didnt think you was on the rock ,,,
> 
> partner ? mrs or mate , shag bag or shag nasty ?


i on the sick mate fair too ill to work lol

partner is a good friend of mine, who want to remain a silent partner, ill be running the account just need to get stock sorted.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well boys have I got a feckin story Lol. So half a brick pillar fell on me back today at work proper fucked me up. Anyway got it all sorted got home thought I'll stick the headphones on and chill on the bed. Missis goes out to chemist don't tell me!!!! I'm still there chillin away n that next minute door comes open me missis's dad!!!!!!!! WTF both tents wide open buds everywhere I'm just lyin on me bed like Wtf are you doin lmao he just pointed at me grow and pissed himself Lol I've told him not to say fuck all to any1 Jesus Christ man I fuckin shit myself gotta make sure this never ever ever happens again!!!!



thats fuck all, a few year back,one sunny afternoon when me mrs was in work,i thought ide strip off and have a go on the cock pump. I was lying bollock naked on bed pumping like my life depended on it ,& admiring my now TEN inch tool in the glass,when in comes my 16 year old son .He walked in ,gave me a strange look & walked back out again, That was 3 year ago,we have never mentioned it ! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2013)

...nearly as bad as when i was kneeling down on the bathroom floor having a tug over a cock mag, mrs bursts in & wacks me heed on the door, ''what you doing''she said, i didn't know what the fuck to say !, she knew i was having a wank i reckon.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...nearly as bad as when i was kneeling down on the bathroom floor having a tug over a cock mag, mrs bursts in & wacks me heed on the door, ''what you doing''she said, i didn't know what the fuck to say !, she knew i was having a wank i reckon.


Pmsl... U don't half make me lol baz. Fucking cock pump lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> thats fuck all, a few year back,one sunny afternoon when me mrs was in work,i thought ide strip off and have a go on the cock pump. I was lying bollock naked on bed pumping like my life depended on it ,& admiring my now TEN inch tool in the glass,when in comes my 16 year old son .He walked in ,gave me a strange look & walked back out again, That was 3 year ago,we have never mentioned it ! lol


Hahahahaha Pmsl funny as fuck I bet he was gutted he was just about to use it himself lmao my missis bought me a fleshlight one Valentine day and then caught me a few months later bussin it out on webcam to some chick lmao we no longer have a flesh light or webcam lmao ooops


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha Pmsl funny as fuck I bet he was gutted he was just about to use it himself lmao my missis bought me a fleshlight one Valentine day and then caught me a few months later bussin it out on webcam to some chick lmao we no longer have a flesh light or webcam lmao ooops



the mrs said your still lucky to have a mrs where i say dude stick shit in front of the door to stop her from wondering in , alot eaiser to explain why you have a pile of shit in front of a door than why your waggling your mini me to some strange online


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha Pmsl funny as fuck I bet he was gutted he was just about to use it himself lmao my missis bought me a fleshlight one Valentine day and then caught me a few months later bussin it out on webcam to some chick lmao we no longer have a flesh light or webcam lmao ooops


Lol m8. I've been caught shitin , pissin , wankin, shagin , u name it , some cunts seen me at it !


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...nearly as bad as when i was kneeling down on the bathroom floor having a tug over a cock mag, mrs bursts in & wacks me heed on the door, ''what you doing''she said, i didn't know what the fuck to say !, she knew i was having a wank i reckon.


cock mag ,,,,,,,, you do mean a tit mag dontcha ..... sweetie


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> cock mag ,,,,,,,, you do mean a tit mag dontcha ..... sweetie


No, cock mag , mag , for ya cock ! , no ?


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

that's a big lol re the cock pump baz,


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> No, cock mag , mag , for ya cock ! , no ?



a cock mags full of cocks , a tit mags full of tits , and a wank mags full of errrrrrrrrrrrr,,, ah bollox


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

what was that pm indi???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the mrs said your still lucky to have a mrs where i say dude stick shit in front of the door to stop her from wondering in , alot eaiser to explain why you have a pile of shit in front of a door than why your waggling your mini me to some strange online


Lol all I could think to do was turn the monitor off which made her even more suspicious hahaha then she turned it on and all hell broke loose hahahaha fuck it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol m8. I've been caught shitin , pissin , wankin, shagin , u name it , some cunts seen me at it !


Hahaha you sound a bit like me Lol


----------



## zVice (Jul 16, 2013)

Bag of dicks


[youtube]CzbURUrgQao[/youtube]





moggggys said:


> a cock mags full of cocks , a tit mags full of tits , and a wank mags full of errrrrrrrrrrrr,,, ah bollox


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> Bag of dicks
> 
> 
> [youtube]CzbURUrgQao[/youtube]


vendors account all set up vice, weedrus http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/d97da6a185 u still got that excess u wanted to get rid off?


----------



## zVice (Jul 16, 2013)

Yessir, starting a collective then?



newuserlol said:


> vendors account all set up vice, weedrus http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/d97da6a185 u still got that excess u wanted to get rid off?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol m8. I've been caught shitin , pissin , wankin, shagin , u name it , some cunts seen me at it !


lol reminded me of this 

[video=youtube;-UgkzhnZ9d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UgkzhnZ9d0[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yessir, starting a collective then?


no just me an silent partner vice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2738690 23 days in. I'm.getting excited about these Humboldt seeds


yeh till they hermie on ya LMAO

gotta go my main op tonight, been putting it off for like 3 hrs, i must go get motivated son!! grrr


----------



## zVice (Jul 16, 2013)

Is there a monthly fee on the vendor account? Or just one off then commission?



newuserlol said:


> no just me a silent partner vice


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> Is there a monthly fee on the vendor account? Or just one off then commission?


no vice they just take a percentage from each sale mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2013)

@New, put me on the mailing list m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh till they hermie on ya LMAO
> 
> gotta go my main op tonight, been putting it off for like 3 hrs, i must go get motivated son!! grrr


Hahaha knew you'd be there with a a bitchy comment Lol Nah no hermies here pal straight sesimellia round here  how's the yellow ones doin anyway?


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

smoking...reminds me of a convo I had the other day, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycYHjlAiQXY


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

mog ur inbox is full u carnt accept no messages


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> smoking...reminds me of a convo I had the other day, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycYHjlAiQXY



Been a awhile since I watched it, I'm gonna have to download it now to watch again.


----------



## zVice (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck.. That's awesome. When you opening shop?



newuserlol said:


> no vice they just take a percentage from each sale mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> Fuck.. That's awesome. When you opening shop?


shops open mate just waiting on stock

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/d97da6a185


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mog ur inbox is full u carnt accept no messages


ramblings removed , open season once more


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shops open mate just waiting on stock
> 
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/d97da6a185



fan-ed ( id never remember otherwise


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

one for ice.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't kno bout you lot but I cant fucking wait for footie season to start


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

lol was waiting for someone to make it bigger


----------



## moggggys (Jul 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Don't kno bout you lot but I cant fucking wait for footie season to start


depends who you support , half my friends support the blues so as you can imagine its never known if they will be going up for down this season , me i dont care , a good friend introduced me to the idea of not having a team as such but traveling around and appreciating a good game , beacuse of this ill happily watch bradford fighting well above its weight or watch chelsea gets its arsed kicked ( you can hope )


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha knew you'd be there with a a bitchy comment Lol Nah no hermies here pal straight sesimellia round here  how's the yellow ones doin anyway?


 bitchy? yeh im jelouse of your predicted 1/4 ounce crop IMO

na ther fine now, just been a took a few of the old fucked leaves off but 95% bak to green lush and bushey, got absolutey no stretch for the first time in my growing expericance so guynna be a long veg i think the heat is stunting ther growth slightley too, but im not too bothered, longer veg never hurt anybogdy

well tomorrow is menna be hotter than any day so far FFS



imcjayt said:


> one for ice.......View attachment 2738901


lol how the fuk does thattranslate to be for me?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

dunno....thort u mite like to remove leaf n smash back doors in?....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dunno....thort u mite like to remove leaf n smash back doors in?....


mate im 13 yrs nto a relationship PLUS i have shirley
http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/?link=876808


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

lol ive got missis 2.......fuk ya then.....move over......ill smash em then........bosha.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> mate im 13 yrs nto a relationship PLUS i have shirley
> http://www.fleshlight-international.eu/?link=876808


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

lol u always a serious cunt ay ya.......bit of banta broo


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm gonna do a fast strain that finishes in 10 weeks i coding veg. Was thinking should I start in soil now a single plant under my 250w cfl as I got a smaller tent but isn't big enough for a hydro set up. Thinking veg it for 5weeks under cfl and then flower as I want it to finish when my big tent does... Gonna be a nightmare trying to slow dry if the weather stays as hot as this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

The weather has done a job on the drying quicker than I'd have liked, the twat's ready to go out the door in 3-4 days!

Tidy weight though, 6oz clean off the bigger Two Toke Killer......



......and I've scrumped at least an oz.

The other will come down tomorrow if I pull my finger out.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol u always a serious cunt ay ya.......bit of banta broo


i loved it, was it ya missus tho lmao cause id sort her out anyday for ya lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol u always a serious cunt ay ya.......bit of banta broo


me? serious? ur shitting me yeh? im the most un serious person on here.

anwyays off to play 007 legends- or maybe carbella thingy. dunno ps3 time, fucked of skyrim to hard


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

pftttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


IC3M4L3 said:


> me? serious? ur shitting me yeh? im the most un serious person on here.
> 
> anwyays off to play 007 legends- or maybe carbella thingy. dunno ps3 time, fucked of skyrim to hard


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

no lol funny saying that me missis saw the pic on this thred at start...i did ask her if i could have pic like that......she sed no....bitch.....


newuserlol said:


> i loved it, was it ya missus tho lmao cause id sort her out anyday for ya lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

was that 6oz of 1 plant?...if so nice job yourky....


The Yorkshireman said:


> The weather has done a job on the drying quicker than I'd have liked, the twat's ready to go out the door in 4 days!
> 
> Tidy weight though, 6oz clean off the bigger Two Toke Killer......
> 
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

moggggys said:


> depends who you support , half my friends support the blues so as you can imagine its never known if they will be going up for down this season , me i dont care , a good friend introduced me to the idea of not having a team as such but traveling around and appreciating a good game , beacuse of this ill happily watch bradford fighting well above its weight or watch chelsea gets its arsed kicked ( you can hope )


I'm a gooner moggs  I kno what you mean I can appreciate a good game weather it be barca v Bayern or Accrington stanly v Mansfield lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

no spoon your a gooner CUNT lol paulino,benteke and keeping bale u watch us smash it this year


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

poped me beans in water to soak over nite in dark.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> was that 6oz of 1 plant?...if so nice job yourky....


Aye, 1 plant.....



.......and like I say I've scrumped about an oz so it's more like 7.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

3 days drying dam won't that ruin the crop? Took my stunted autos out so only 5 under the 600w and growth exploded defiantly thinking its better to have less plants.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

pritty awsome lad....and comming from that size pot 2....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, 1 plant.....
> 
> View attachment 2738908


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

3 day drying no it will just taste shite......


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

How the fuck you meant to get a crop to dry slow in this heat though? Got one down in roughly 6 weeks. 

How long you veg the plant to get 6oz and with what light mate? Thinking to do a single plant under my 250


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

she went to bed in that t shirt i got off attitude.....u kno what she sed wen it come.....i dont want tshirt i wanted a mug......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no spoon your a gooner CUNT lol paulino,benteke and keeping bale u watch us smash it this year


Ohhhh fuck off ya yid twat lol once we land higuien or Suarez were heading straight to the top lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 3 day drying no it will just taste shite......


Aye, lovely bag appeal but it's not the most palatable lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How the fuck you meant to get a crop to dry slow in this heat though? Got one down in roughly 6 weeks.
> 
> How long you veg the plant to get 6oz and with what light mate? Thinking to do a single plant under my 250


Don't dry it in the loft lol, I had no choice this time round.

6 weeks veg under 400W MH, a couple of those weeks had about an extra 200W of blue CFL's.
Flowered for 9 weeks and 3 days under 600W HPS, 2 of those weeks had an extra 400W making 1000w through weeks 6-7.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

look what my son made me at school today he 4 she sed its a geraffa lol....was proud of him lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

she?.....he lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I'll wrap a blunt up for celeb juice and see, pipes are never a good judge of taste.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

how was the hash u done?....good smoke?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'll wrap a blunt up for celeb juice and see, pipes are never a good judge of taste.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fucking temps are skyhigh in every room off the house :/ I got all the windows open in the room with te tents and its still fucking hot. Sick of it to be honest bring on winter already makes t easier to save money aswell. Soon as the suns out mates wanna go get messy lol. Looking to buy a holiday home just after Xmas so will be fucking off abroad to enjoy the sun so being cold here don't bother me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

yer man it is warm and dont forget heat rises....im downstairs and sweting...upstairs is like a oven with all windows open too......everyday ice had to leave my grow door open and just mask smell out all day with cented stiks everywere.....


ninja1 said:


> Fucking temps are skyhigh in every room off the house :/ I got all the windows open in the room with te tents and its still fucking hot. Sick of it to be honest bring on winter already makes t easier to save money aswell. Soon as the suns out mates wanna go get messy lol. Looking to buy a holiday home just after Xmas so will be fucking off abroad to enjoy the sun so being cold here don't bother me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how was the hash u done?....good smoke?


Aye it's not bad, it's supposed to be for a festival in a week but I'll have caned this by the weekend lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

has been hot this year tho we only usualy have week of sun....and we still got shit loads to come....missis sed earlyer if we gonna carry on growing then leave june july and aug out next year.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

ha ha yer fuk it...fair play....im gonna atempt to make some with my shug leafs and popcorn nugs.....why i do not kno cos i dont even smoke.....lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye it's not bad, it's supposed to be for a festival in a week but I'll have caned this by the weekend lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't even wanna have sex in this heat lol that's gotta be saying something.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Thinking on I'm gonna jar this up for a few days as it's still got a good bit of squish in it, after I've wrapped the blunt of course.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

fuk me u just reminded me i got to order some mason jars........


The Yorkshireman said:


> Thinking on I'm gonna jar this up for a few days as it's still got a good bit of squish in it, after I've wrapped the blunt of course.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Boyes and Wilko's lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

so when done yer cut them let them hang for few days pop them in jars and burp everyday for 20 min?......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

ah i was gonna get of amazon...ill get the missis to look in wilkos....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Boyes and Wilko's lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so when done yer cut them let them hang for few days pop them in jars and burp everyday for 20 min?......


I like to let mine hang for about 5 days, but it depends on the size and density of the bud aswell


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

i forgot your a gooner scum spoons shit should have charged u more for that exo lolol she all ok?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i forgot your a gooner scum spoons shit should have charged u more for that exo lolol she all ok?


Lmao. Yeah spot on mate sat in a 1lt pot with her leafs reaching up for the sky. She's about the same size as the other babas so that's a bonus aswell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so when done yer cut them let them hang for few days pop them in jars and burp everyday for 20 min?......


pretty much, I usually put a hygrometer in each jar so the humidity doesn't get too high in between burps.

There's a certain skill involved in curing properly, most folks can't be arsed lol.`


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> pretty much, I usually put a hygrometer in each jar so the humidity doesn't get too high in between burps.
> 
> There's a certain skill involved in curing properly, most folks can't be arsed lol.`


theres a certain skill in drying properly lmao ffs yman why fuck up ya bud like that?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm off to bo bo's cya later ladies


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

ive got one of these nocking around...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive got one of these nocking around...View attachment 2739011



Yeah that's the thing, if it's small enough.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

and im gonna ask to make shure ive done it prop.....ive put my beans to soak overnite in darkness....tomoz take them out place on papertowl moist like me missis pissflaps...lol....cover beans with papertowl and back into dark till they sprout.....?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

its only bout inch...long.....bit like ice....lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah that's the thing, if it's small enough.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck me must of sweated out a good stone just then on ella jolie on thee old red light honeys lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

What size pot did he get that 6oz from? Looks like a small air pot?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What size pot did he get that 6oz from? Looks like a small air pot?


all 6.5ltr pots..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> theres a certain skill in drying properly lmao ffs yman why fuck up ya bud like that?


25c in my house during the day with all the windows open, what's a guy to do.

It's not fucked up, it's at the point it needs to get jarred really, not as dry as I thought in the middle. It could go out the door like but If I jar it for a few days or a week it'll be right.

This blunt doesn't stay lit for long unless I keep toking on it and it should.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

How much you pull from your other plants? Think I'm gonna start a seed then any good 10 week flower strains guys? 

Bbc2 the apprentice is on...cor mate I'd shag any of the birds on there... Ones known for going to sex parties seen it in the pappers lol I'd fucking ruin her


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all 6.5ltr pots..........


How much did that pull?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 16, 2013)

?............,,,,


imcjayt said:


> and im gonna ask to make shure ive done it prop.....ive put my beans to soak overnite in darkness....tomoz take them out place on papertowl moist like me missis pissflaps...lol....cover beans with papertowl and back into dark till they sprout.....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How much you pull from your other plants?


I had 2, I've not chopped the other one yet.

It's prolly got about 5 oz on it, those buds are a bit denser.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2013)

Bedtime, later boys.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well bat died and got stuck into the apprentice lol you all sleeping?


----------



## indikat (Jul 16, 2013)

van has arrived, ive got a shit ton of incriminating eveidence to dump today, a back breaking day ahead, but the pkace will b clean and my stress will drop, 700 l of soil to go plus all tha shit I bought in tha early days that I ent used....dumpo, dump geeza paid in green. I got rh of 55 in me flower tent so have upped the uv jus in case, but it is very good for slow dryin as it is not droppin much below that, and 55 percent rh is wat u wan it cured to I am paperbaggin it after the initial hang and leave it for a week


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2013)

morning indi sounds like u have a busy day mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

i just woke up after the strangest dream i was in the dam partying on my own and all these girls where looking after me making shore i was ok but there was this dwarf girl who fancied the arse of me and kept begging me to fuck her, kept taking her clothes off and literally begging for some sambo cock lmao very strange......


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

oh yeah sambo I know tha place u sure it wasn't a flashback, lmao, im already sweating buckets and gotta chil wiv a vape, cant say dumping gear is my best day out but gone it will b


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah sambo I know tha place u sure it wasn't a flashback, lmao, im already sweating buckets and gotta chil wiv a vape, cant say dumping gear is my best day out but gone it will b


and its gonna be 30c today indi, fuck that mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bitchy? yeh im jelouse of your predicted 1/4 ounce crop IMO
> 
> na ther fine now, just been a took a few of the old fucked leaves off but 95% bak to green lush and bushey, got absolutey no stretch for the first time in my growing expericance so guynna be a long veg i think the heat is stunting ther growth slightley too, but im not too bothered, longer veg never hurt anybogdy
> 
> ...


Hahahaha Yeh but my 7g harvest will be a full 3.5 more than yours hahaha glad to hear there greening up mate. I cracked some of my own haze seeds put 3 in one pot there a bit yellow but I've given them nothing but fresh water so just put them in a 5ltr airpot with notes n shit put em the garden this morning let that sunshine work its magic ya get me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Well just chillin at home today cuz me backs fucked can't even put me socks on Lol fuckin bored already done what in an in the grow room been pottering in the garden like an old man now I'm bored shitless wish is was harvest time so I could just get obliterated and smoke shit loads of weed Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

morning all......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning Kid how's tricks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

kid.....wish i was lol....yer sound fucking warm tho againnnnnnnnn.....sorting me seeds out today....well gonna germ them c what happens....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Oi mate I'm sweatin already gotta love it tho ain't ya. Yeh I call everyone kid I'm only 29 meself the old boys love it lmao  what strains u gonna crack mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

here's my offending yellow ones never put more than one in a pot before fuck it I might just chuck em in the flower tent and see what happens the seeds were free anyways lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am fucking roasting man lol my poor plants. Temps sitting at 84. So glad I timed it that its lights out at 12 because I knew when I started it was due to get hot. Bet the outdoor grows are loving it though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeh man its 30 in my tent right now Lol they don't seem to suffering one bit tho and Yeh my outdoories ate loving it some other f the fan leaves are bigger than me head lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

for some reason my lot are showing next to no sign of heat at all, the first bit of leaf curl has been on the one nearest the cooltube. 

morning gents


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Think two of mine are showing abit of heat stress but what can I do :/ anyone know how long roughly till it cools down? Bloody wish I found some outdoor plots now. I'm going for it outdoors next season and big time aswell seen one online grow where bloke managed 7kilos from outdoors the jammy git


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Same here don these Humboldt seeds must be used to the Cali heat and when u think bout it where it grows naturally outdoors the normally pretty hot countries arnt they. Yeh ninja and the best thing about outdoors is the lights free of charge Lol can't beat that shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

and heres my mothers ready for the choppin along with various seedlings Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning ppl


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

morning sae


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning don't none of you lot work or sum thin?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning don't none of you lot work or sum thin?


dont fucking swear at me u cunt lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah if you find a good plot you can go wild and plant shit loads. Kicking myself I didn't bother to look this year to be honest but when I see everyone else's great yields ill kick myself even harder lol. I kinda expected it to be shit weather aswell don't normally care about the weather only since growing but always just have a vision of us getting a weeks worth of sun and the whole country going on about what a great summer we had


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont fucking swear at me u cunt lmao


Hahahaha I take that as a no then Lol I've got a few days off with me back fuck it i might just sign on Lol I don't like going work anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

good luck with a gg grow in the uk theres 60+ million people in this tiny country your secluded spot u think nobody nos about will be someones dog walking route etc, yes with a secure garden outdoor in the uk is easy but gg grows not.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

That's the problem withy area there aint many spots where sum1 doesn't go mooching about so it would have to be a travel so fuck that just a few in the garden for me /was gonna do a polytunnel but the neighbours that nosey I'd catch the cunt in it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha I take that as a no then Lol I've got a few days off with me back fuck it i might just sign on Lol I don't like going work anyway lol


bad back = the sick fuck the dole.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bad back = the sick fuck the dole.


Hahahaha I'm too slow when it comes down to.shit like that suppose I could give it a go tho aye? I wonder how much I'd get lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

i know steady on Sear ffs. i'm at work present. lmao i'm baked in the chair in front of my pc more like, trying to wangle a day off, gaffers saying he's having a bbq for his birds family. i reckon that qualifies me for a day in the garden. might break out me hookah and get squiffy.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

barneys farm blue cheese and acapulco gold.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Oi mate I'm sweatin already gotta love it tho ain't ya. Yeh I call everyone kid I'm only 29 meself the old boys love it lmao  what strains u gonna crack mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2013)

I got myself a half decent job a month or so back, it lasted all of about 6 weeks.

I got sacked for whistleblowing, Yorkie screwing some bird in a tribunal coming up.

There's a certain kiddies soft play centre in North Yorkshire that (among other things) has been serving panninis and grilling food for children for a very long time on kit like this........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know steady on Sear ffs. i'm at work present. lmao i'm baked in the chair in front of my pc more like, trying to wangle a day off, gaffers saying he's having a bbq for his birds family. i reckon that qualifies me for a day in the garden. might break out me hookah and get squiffy.


Sat in front of a PC that ain't work lol no not really wish in had a job like that in a office wiv loads a fanny knockin about


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ffs shawny go have a wank mate your always going on about fanny lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> barneys farm blue cheese and acapulco gold.....


Yeh man I've done Barney's blue cheese was a good yeilder and loved been topped once with loads a training n shit I didn't get much of a bluesy taste out of it though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ffs shawny go have a wank mate your always going on about fanny lol


Lol I can't get in comfy enough posistion to have one mate Lol couldn't even side shot the missis this morning too much pain ouch Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

acoulpolco gold is a lovely smoke but shes like a 10-11wker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sat in front of a PC that ain't work lol no not really wish in had a job like that in a office wiv loads a fanny knockin about


kinda is tbh, i've got to be near a pc to work and answer the blower when it rings, that said working from home is a fucking treat. i couldn't do 9-5 in a normal office week in week out i'd gan postal. and the only bord that gets in my office is the gaffers bit, and you wouldn't! trust me...


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The weather has done a job on the drying quicker than I'd have liked, the twat's ready to go out the door in 3-4 days!
> 
> Tidy weight though, 6oz clean off the bigger Two Toke Killer......
> 
> ...


i know what your saying there mate. mine was dry in 4-5 days too. i just misted an oz with plain water, sealed it in a bag for a hour then let it out to see if it brings some of the smell and taste back. i pulled 6oz off the biggest and 2 off the smallest. the others were 3-4 each

im going to order one of those vapir No2 vaporizers now. smoking with bacco is killing my chest now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kinda is tbh, i've got to be near a pc to work and answer the blower when it rings, that said working from home is a fucking treat. i couldn't do 9-5 in a normal office week in week out i'd gan postal. and the only bord that gets in my office is the gaffers bit, and you wouldn't! trust me...


Hahaha in the words of paul woodhouse I'm a geezer mate I'll nick it . Yeh just a bit jealous mate I'm a block paver always on site n shit loads of fat sweaty blokes knockin about with bike racks hanging out lmao but aye it pays the bills lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

i tell ya i'd much rather use my hands an be outdoors in the summer but fuck manual work in the winter. wouldn't need to be gyming it all the time working hard but i have mates that do and they're cattled every day when they get in, tree surgeons gas fitters etc. all going to be fucked by time they retire with bad joints n shit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeh to be fair its bostin this time of year if your on a good job that is most sites we go in we can't wear shorts can't take ya T-shirt off have to wear hart hat boots goggles gloves and hi vis vest fookin ell never mind lookin like a dick head u end up sweating like a paedo in a Wendy house don't get me started with winter Lol that's just sumthin else mate dark times lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2013)

here's my ourdoories when I planted em they were only 3" tall they loving this sunshine


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

just chekd them they all cracked.........putting on papertowl now and leaving 24h in dark...


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I got myself a half decent job a month or so back, it lasted all of about 6 weeks.
> 
> I got sacked for whistleblowing, Yorkie screwing some bird in a tribunal coming up.
> 
> ...


dirty cunts looks like its bin used to cook up b not grill childrens food


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

what do u think so far? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

both are nice but the ac gold is a real long flower time great smoke tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I got myself a half decent job a month or so back, it lasted all of about 6 weeks.
> 
> I got sacked for whistleblowing, Yorkie screwing some bird in a tribunal coming up.
> 
> ...


Dirty dirty cunts, id be ashamed to work ina kitchen like that


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

same with the blue realy usualy 10 to 12 weeks from what ppl have sed.....well if all goes well 8 will be grown in room and 1 of each gold and blue be taken off to make seeds off pollonated ect....then the blue will be crossed with the gold.....will be a nother post on that once these have grown a bit....


newuserlol said:


> both are nice but the ac gold is a real long flower time great smoke tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html if u clik that thats thread so far...


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

its all gone, 2 van loads of crap, all obvious grow gear plus soil tfft, whos sittin around bein a lazy wanka today then....shawny block paving is graft, good on ya, must be temptin to scale up wiv your skills?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> its all gone, 2 van loads of crap, all obvious grow gear plus soil tfft, whos sittin around bein a lazy wanka today then....shawny block paving is graft, good on ya, must be temptin to scale up wiv your skills?


me im the lazy wanker and im gonna have a jaggerbomb too fuck it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

i was groundsman b4 i was a tattooist....use to love blockpaving and slabbing......hate bludy screeding tho....


indikat said:


> its all gone, 2 van loads of crap, all obvious grow gear plus soil tfft, whos sittin around bein a lazy wanka today then....shawny block paving is graft, good on ya, must be temptin to scale up wiv your skills?


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> me im the lazy wanker and im gonna have a jaggerbomb too fuck it.



you dirty bastard, thats your day gone south then.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

where can i get a grand from quickly? my crop aint ready for 5wks

and i dont do crime well apart from the drugs lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

rob ya local post office......jking..


newuserlol said:


> where can i get a grand from quickly? my crop aint ready for 5wks


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

fuck these jaggers are going down nice the monster is semi frozen and the jagger too hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where can i get a grand from quickly? my crop aint ready for 5wks


Crush a load of paracetamol into a pan, warm it until it congeals and turns brown, let it cool, crush it again, bag it up, a couple of hours in a nondescript motor touting for snifflers and yer a grand up..............


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> where can i get a grand from quickly? my crop aint ready for 5wks
> 
> and i dont do crime well apart from the drugs lol


wtf u needin money for now then?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Crush a load of paracetamol into a pan, warm it until it congeals and turns brown, let it cool, crush it again, bag it up, a couple of hours in a nondescript motor touting for snifflers and yer a grand up..............


i live in buckhamshire yman not bradford and i dont drive lol

the grand is to set up another sr page selling alot more than green, there just so much money to be made.

i wont to order opium can get for 25-30 a gram from spain once in uk your talking 80 a gram, also you can get a 1000 zoppies for 190 could then sell them a quid a piece.

pills from holland in bulk your talk 2-3 quid once in uk 12-15 each, there so much money to be made. they are just a few examples.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> its all gone, 2 van loads of crap, all obvious grow gear plus soil tfft, whos sittin around bein a lazy wanka today then....shawny block paving is graft, good on ya, must be temptin to scale up wiv your skills?


you had a scare or just a scheduled clear out?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

so, couldnt get my fan this week, ended up ordering a cooltub, cuz i neede more biogrow ffs, so instead of buyin a fan an biogrow, i got the cheaper cooltube grow, and 5to4 inch converter, maybe the cooltube could cool my shit, funny iv had temps at 30-34c from morning to 12pm every day, no signs of heat stress, an allnight temps sat at 29, ffs i want these cold nights back my fuckin temps go down to 24 with lights on if i leave window open in the winter.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

the cooltube will defo help with heat issues if you extract it properly, i have had one on 24/0 now for a year constantly and i can touch the fixture. it gets up to 94 in the tent sometimes but again no prob if you have decent plants


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

shit or bust for me now prison dont scare me and im sick of being skint ''this time next year well be millionaire rodney'' lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> the cooltube will defo help with heat issues if you extract it properly, i have had one on 24/0 now for a year constantly and i can touch the fixture. it gets up to 94 in the tent sometimes but again no prob if you have decent plants


i got a 4 inch budget extractor, its only to cool a 250, then i can get a 600 ballast and see if the 4inch will cool that, someone else here has a 4inch cooling a 600 so im sure it will do alright...


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

i wonder how many people buy off silkroad, when i look at some accounts they only have like 100 transactions in a 1 year timeframe.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shit or bust for me now prison dont scare me and im sick of being skint ''this time next year well be millionaire rodney'' lolol


Could you not order pure coke or summat then cut it n get rid?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shit or bust for me now prison dont scare me and im sick of being skint ''this time next year well be millionaire rodney'' lolol


iv been skint since i left school, thats one of the reasons i decided to grow, cant wait to whack in a grand or so at harvest, an u know ill be makin monye off my money off my new money hahahahah


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Could you not order pure coke or summat then cut it n get rid?


aint got the capital mate and more money to be made from other drugs than coke sr is full of uk coke vendors


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> i wonder how many people buy off silkroad, when i look at some accounts they only have like 100 transactions in a 1 year timeframe.


sambos got a good little thing going, hes gonna have rare shit on there


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> i wonder how many people buy off silkroad, when i look at some accounts they only have like 100 transactions in a 1 year timeframe.


ghb u no little about the silkroad mate sorry but its true, trust me theres serious money to be made

With $22 million in *annual* sales and around double the commission for the site's owners


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

u could even make alot off there on just hash ffs, get a kilo for 1.5k of decent stuff, or kilo of weed for 5k and sell small and as chaeap as you can, at a tenner a gramme ur still making double/5x ur money back. and nobody sell tenner a gramme of cheese/haze on there its all up at 17 a gram


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ghb u no little about the silkroad mate sorry but its true, trust me theres serious money to be made



your right i do know fuck all about it.

i just don't understand why somebody would buy shit off the internet for double what you can get it locally, that is sort of the reverse of internet trading imo.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> your right i do know fuck all about it.
> 
> i just don't understand why somebody would buy shit off the internet for double what you can get it locally, that is sort of the reverse of internet trading imo.


you cant get half the shit thats on the road, as hard as you try, they got rare hash's and alot of different strains u cant get on the streets, i think thers alot of pure coke and other drugs on there aswell, aswell as prescription drugs u wont find anywhere.,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> your right i do know fuck all about it.
> 
> i just don't understand why somebody would buy shit off the internet for double what you can get it locally, that is sort of the reverse of internet trading imo.


can u buy opium local then? or crystal meth, clonezepam, ice pills, real dutch e's local then lmao


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

i could get most of that stuff, maybe not opium but who knows. i'm talking in relation to weed, that shit is everywhere!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shit or bust for me now prison dont scare me and im sick of being skint ''this time next year well be millionaire rodney'' lolol


....or geting bumed in the showers by big Jacob !, see you there lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ....or geting bumed in the showers by big Jacob !, see you there lol


maybe in your welsh prisons id go to a cat D fun house lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> i could get most of that stuff, maybe not opium but who knows. i'm talking in relation to weed, that shit is everywhere!


anytime u can get me canadian ice pills let me no lmao


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

i'd never touch anything that i know could kill somebody, i am a responsible christian you know.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

and weed in certain towns is far from everywhere ghb i could buy coke much easier than i ever could good weed in my town


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> maybe in your welsh prisons id go to a cat D fun house lol


mmmm.... stunning, like a young Burt Reynolds  [video=youtube_share;5wWrEgY_C5s]http://youtu.be/5wWrEgY_C5s[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> i'd never touch anything that i know could kill somebody, i am a responsible christian you know.


hey ghb, great time sacrificing that virgin at the devil worshipers meeting on the week end ! , & that shotgun you sold me works a treat !.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

lmfao


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and weed in certain towns is far from everywhere ghb i could buy coke much easier than i ever could good weed in my town


i suppose having never lived anywhere else in the u.k i would have no exp what it is like trying to score. liverpool is literally built on drug money, it goes back so long it is in the blood. everybody here is either selling/importing/bashing/growing/cooking/taking drugs, if not somebody in their family does.



bazoomer said:


> hey ghb, great time sacrificing that virgin at the devil worshipers meeting on the week end ! , & that shotgun you sold me works a treat !.


nice one!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

Just cleanded the lil uns fish tank out, shitty water is now on the strawberries lmao, surprising how much the strawberries love it lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

Listen to u lot, fucking jäger bombs on a Wednesday afternoon. How the other half live eh lmao
in other news I'm working for the angriest scot in the world. Bollocking me for sunbathing on his roof.... Funny cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

http://5onwnspjvuk7cwvk.onion/user_files/big/3fe24dd3eff335b2cb658fc9e783f03d.jpg

can some one who nos a little bout fake cash tell me if these look any good?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> http://5onwnspjvuk7cwvk.onion/user_files/big/3fe24dd3eff335b2cb658fc9e783f03d.jpg
> 
> can some one who nos a little bout fake cash tell me if these look any good?


can you copy the pic n paste it in here instead of the SR link as i still cant get onto the damn thing lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

looks don't mean shit lad! anybody who's ever handled money will know soon as they get im in their mits.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

newuser i actually think i love you lol you remind me so much of me....eye on the money lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

its easy to get rid of half decent fake notes.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS3lnNpY3hY

forward to 1 minute...its worked with me before this method with some fake tenners i got


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

sambo....loadsamoney....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUAJOmXk9TM


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

hows it work with sr then you gotta pay alot of money to get onto the site to sell?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2013)

@MG you got any more of that Irish luck floating around that ya can pack off with the fairy?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

ffs if ur gettin into the money biz, dont go getting change of new 20s at ur local shops ffs, i know someone who done that, stupid bitch got caught with a grand in fake money and cctv of her going into everyshop in our area with new 20's at least twice a day, if i were to do that id be in the town buying allsorts for change.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

lol yeah i wouldnt hit it that often, slow and steady wins the race, kinda my attitude with growing and going big aswell although i plan to extend lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

mcdonalds is the best way, the people who work there are either too dumb to notice or they couldn't care less if the floor opened and swallowed them up, either way you get the desired effect. (sorry to anybody who works or has worked at mcdonalds) obv you can only do it in small quantities though


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

i wouldnt buy the fake notes without getting a feel for them though least not a big order anyway. fuck man your making me wanna join sr


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> mcdonalds is the best way, the people who work there are either too dumb to notice or they couldn't care less if the floor opened and swallowed them up, either way you get the desired effect. (sorry to anybody who works or has worked at mcdonalds) obv you can only do it in small quantities though


the mcdonalds in my city, is too busy to be checkin every note that goes into the register, that would be perfect if iw were gonna do it


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

get rich n fat trying LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo....loadsamoney....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUAJOmXk9TM


im determined indi i got no skills mate so its dealing for me and im gonna fucking earn........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> get rich n fat trying LOL


was abit harsh, sambo has an addiction to food, no need to slag him about it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> was abit harsh, sambo has an addiction to food, no need to slag him about it.


dont forget booze n benzos too kode lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

right im off to the doc to get my script upd never realised how much my antipyschotic shit is worth on the road lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont forget booze n benzos too kode lol


hahaha i was just messin but yeah those benzos keep u from drinkin and eating, suppose when u get turned disabeled by the amount u take u canny realyt getup to drink or eat....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

looking at that silk road there's no one else doing all grades in one of bubble, either there's no call for it or a massive market lol.


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking at that silk road there's no one else doing all grades in one of bubble, either there's no call for it or a massive market lol.


rec tha market is there Don its early days fer tha road, most peeps don't no about it still. obv that is changing fast and mainstream media is bashing it so effectively promoting it, shame a true bubble run yield s less than 10 % of tha shake, mebbe dry ice is tha way to go commercially


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> get rich n fat trying LOL


the fuk, u been here 10 mins and ur diggin at sambo's weight, hes got glandular problems!! beside howd u know hes tubby?

just got bak from court, cunt who burgled me fucker sat in dock saying i sell weed and pirate films, im sat in shock,,, i was just honest saying yeh i used to sell orginals but nothingmore ect ect ect
long story short GUILTY! CUNT,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> rec tha market is there Don its early days fer tha road, most peeps don't no about it still. obv that is changing fast and mainstream media is bashing it so effectively promoting it, shame a true bubble run yield s less than 10 % of tha shake, mebbe dry ice is tha way to go commercially


to be honest i'm not too fussed, i'm not into this oooh it's 70 microns or whatever. i mostly run clone only mixes and only use the sugar trim & it's plenty strong mixed all together. yeah so it doesn't bubble but it'll still fuck you up.

i tried that dry ice and while it was canny good fun, i thought the kief looked very green after


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I really wanna make hash but I'm too lazy.

that cunt better get banged up then I'd find out where n have someone inside be told of how he turnt grass. Dirty cunt should of known he would though with the crime he commited it's more likely his a scumbag than a man with morals.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Silkroad maybe run by the dea and they know in the future all drugs are gonna have to be legal and they want the whole market so gonna use sr to catch aload of dealers or prehaps just to show they aren't loosing the war on drugs set up silkroad and when they pull the plug it'll be biggest global raids in history...I know I know I think alot right


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Silkroad maybe run by the dea and they know in the future all drugs are gonna have to be legal and they want the whole market so gonna use sr to catch aload of dealers or prehaps just to show they aren't loosing the war on drugs set up silkroad and when they pull the plug it'll be biggest global raids in history...I know I know I think alot right


keep up with the paranoid bullshit and you wont last too long in here.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2013)

tin foil hats at the ready gents


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Silkroad maybe run by the dea and they know in the future all drugs are gonna have to be legal and they want the whole market so gonna use sr to catch aload of dealers or prehaps just to show they aren't loosing the war on drugs set up silkroad and when they pull the plug it'll be biggest global raids in history...I know I know I think alot right


sur lik the cia utting crack on the streets to try and stem them
dea haveno juristiction over here

now wers my tin foil hat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

oh yeh sambo, il get that prezzie and pills in post tomoz m8. no bovva, miss call me later if ya at a loose end mate we'll burn each others ears off

if ninja is ok with that like,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

all my buyer stats on my buying account have been changed and really lowered wft not happy have contacted sr support have to wait n see what the have to say


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah I was gonna giv sambo a call until ninja did another para attack....to date from memory..ninja sed summin bout cops, summin bout dea, nuvver one was phone tha cops wen tha grows over (never til tha doors cum in , fuk it im gonna phone im anyways git sum drugs cos his shit id guuuud


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I was gonna giv sambo a call until ninja did another para attack....to date from memory..ninja sed summin bout cops, summin bout dea, nuvver one was phone tha cops wen tha grows over (never til tha doors cum in , fuk it im gonna phone im anyways git sum drugs cos his shit id guuuud


fone away indi its ok i got me tin foil hat on lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol I ain't that paranoid worse that can have is your feed 3 times a day. You all gotta admit the whole sr thing is a little crazy and unreal even though I ain't been on there. I'm gonna check it out though see what I can get my hands on.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all my buyer stats on my buying account have been changed and really lowered wft not happy have contacted sr support have to wait n see what the have to say


Im goina have a look on their tonite m8, ill check my stats and shit see if they've changed at all, be back in a while, shower shit and scram time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol I ain't that paranoid worse that can have is your feed 3 times a day. You all gotta admit the whole sr thing is a little crazy and unreal even though I ain't been on there. I'm gonna check it out though see what I can get my hands on.


its crazy too you cause u non fuck all about it havent even been on there but wana sprout opinions on it fuck off............


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Noone help this ninja cunt with sr when's he can't get on it or is looking coins.....doubtin sr, ppfffttt!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja about to become on the fuck off out our thread list mate if he carrys on with this shit........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

fuk me just had powercut for hour........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

lol i was dubious bowt sr till i listened and learned and dident mention the police every other thread
nnigga ur a cunt u dont even have a vaatar or sig yet u spout about sr

hers a idea nigga learn how tomake a avvy and put it on ur act then spount of baout sr bin shit wen u actually know a thing or two u CUNT!

now fuk of nigga


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me just had powercut for hour........


thats my worst fear im in a block of six flats power cut and fiilters go off im nicked........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

yer lad my fukin house stunk with the heat.....had bout 6 cented stiks burning to cover it well try......


newuserlol said:


> thats my worst fear im in a block of six flats power cut and fiilters go off im nicked........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lad my fukin house stunk with the heat.....had bout 6 cented stiks burning to cover it well try......


get some ona blocks or gel they are expensive imc but that shit will cover any smell


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

prob the oldies livin in tha flats cant smell anyfing, generally cant smell sour old piss bless em, fukin ell my para has bi triggered tonite so im gonna cleanse my fear and drink a bottle of wine, lost a nasty amount on tha markets today so drinkies fer me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

yer i rem u saying about them ona blocks...gonna write that down as got to go to me local 2moz get some nuts coco n shit for these seeds.....will see if they sell them...


newuserlol said:


> get some ona blocks or gel they are expensive imc but that shit will cover any smell


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> prob the oldies livin in tha flats cant smell anyfing, generally cant smell sour old piss bless em, fukin ell my para has bi triggered tonite so im gonna cleanse my fear and drink a bottle of wine, lost a nasty amount on tha markets today so drinkies fer me


how much u lose mate? and where me phone call im a lonely bastard ya no lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol you guys should smoke more weed you all get stressed. It's good to be paranoid. Like you said until you knew about it...the idea of buying and selling drugs seems abit crazy. I'm just old school face to face bring a mate and come tooled up if its a stranger.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol you guys should smoke more weed you all get stressed. It's good to be paranoid. Like you said until you knew about it...the idea of buying and selling drugs seems abit crazy. I'm just old school face to face bring a mate and come tooled up if its a stranger.


ok pongo wheres ya fucking tool lmao your a kid mate and a clueless one at that

[video=youtube;8jt4RtXJGAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jt4RtXJGAg[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

im gonna go canna lads with these new seeds....what u guys reccomend......


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

too much m8 most of my gain s from last week, that CUNT ben bernake made another speech today which fuked the market patterns and the arse fell out of gold and I was too heavily the other way....bad trading being a greedy bastard etc ....I ll b back


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how much u lose mate? and where me phone call im a lonely bastard ya no lol


I cany mind what my transactions wer at m8, ther at 33 now. I mine tellin u a while ago what they wer does tht sound right?? Auto finaliza is at 0 and refund is at 1, I think they have changed


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

how old are u ninja ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 17, 2013)

all this talk of avitars made me want to change mine lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> too much m8 most of my gain s from last week, that CUNT ben bernake made another speech today which fuked the market patterns and the arse fell out of gold and I was too heavily the other way....bad trading being a greedy bastard etc ....I ll b back


Cant keep a good man down for long indi, that's my moto anyway. Be lovely if I could get something setup and out for Xmas, gotta get somewhere to veg a mother then when I do setup it'll be all ready to take of again. No good listening to use cunts goin on bout ur grows, making me jealous! Ahh well, it's all part of the game I suppose


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the fuk, u been here 10 mins and ur diggin at sambo's weight, hes got glandular problems!! beside howd u know hes tubby?
> 
> just got bak from court, cunt who burgled me fucker sat in dock saying i sell weed and pirate films, im sat in shock,,, i was just honest saying yeh i used to sell orginals but nothingmore ect ect ect
> long story short GUILTY! CUNT,


grassin little cunt, id be ashamed to be sat there stickin someone else in while i done the fuckin crime


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Cant keep a good man down for long indi, that's my moto anyway. Be lovely if I could get something setup and out for Xmas, gotta get somewhere to veg a mother then when I do setup it'll be all ready to take of again. No good listening to use cunts goin on bout ur grows, making me jealous! Ahh well, it's all part of the game I suppose


I am so sorry about your grow MG, fukin brave move to chop...this is tha thing for some of us this is not summin cool or hard....its a way to make a living without paying into this fukin war machine aka government, its a way of life an a passion, we got to be good cos we had tha ball to not worry too much bout tha feds cops filth bacon etc so please please fuk off with anyone increasing my para, makes me drink and thats not healthy for family life. many of us are family men and want tha best for others...kids wife etc and arnt in it for tha "glamour"


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

fuk me u telling me non of u lot using canna.....


imcjayt said:


> im gonna go canna lads with these new seeds....what u guys reccomend......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me u telling me non of u lot using canna.....


loads use canna take a valium chill the fek out and when i get back from the shop il explian i little


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

ok donkydik....


newuserlol said:


> loads use canna take a valium chill the fek out and when i get back from the shop il explian i little


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

I suggest a piss up is in order....could get interesting tonite


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

para? ffs what a crock of shit, no need for this shit, everyone needs to chill out be calm when ur doors go in


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

i got this propagator thort about putting me seeds outside tomoz when plant them bit of natural sun


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

thats what i say to the missis when her bak doors go in.....


iiKode said:


> para? ffs what a crock of shit, no need for this shit, everyone needs to chill out be calm when ur doors go in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> grassin little cunt, id be ashamed to be sat there stickin someone else in while i done the fuckin crime


i know mate, i felt likethe fucking criminal ya know. hes dumb enough to leave prints so thats his beef the mug,

il sort that out for ya tomoz m8


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats what i say to the missis when her bak doors go in.....


the back door thingy is wearin a bit thin..need to be more creative imo


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate, i felt likethe fucking criminal ya know. hes dumb enough to leave prints so thats his beef the mug,
> 
> il sort that out for ya tomoz m8


sound, thats shockin tho hes all hard enough to go robbin ppls houses, but when its him up for sentencing, hes a lil bitch snitchin on everyone an his mother LMAO jus proves how much of a pussy he is, and when he gets out u better make sure everone knowswhos the little grassin pussy, tell all ur peeps he started crying in court LMAO

you are supervising 30+ cannibis plants and you felt the criminal? realy..........


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate, i felt likethe fucking criminal ya know. hes dumb enough to leave prints so thats his beef the mug,
> 
> il sort that out for ya tomoz m8


the worst sorta scum there is ffs ....short life policy lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> the back door thingy is wearin a bit thin..need to be more creative imo


good pair of beef curtains never goes a miss tho right?


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> good pair of beef curtains never goes a miss tho right?


see thas better


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sound, thats shockin tho hes all hard enough to go robbin ppls houses, but when its him up for sentencing, hes a lil bitch snitchin on everyone an his mother LMAO jus proves how much of a pussy he is, and when he gets out u better make sure everone knowswhos the little grassin pussy, tell all ur peeps he started crying in court LMAO
> 
> you are supervising 30+ cannibis plants and you felt the criminal? realy..........


 i know so obviously he odnt know im a grower or hed have said that too, he was sat ther like shaking his head as if i was fucing lying, hes up for sentance on the 8th but i cant go but i get to write a victim impact thingie, il lay it on thick, the judge said i want a all options report nbbut looking at this record.......

lol,, little cunt,max he can get is 2 yrs anyhow, already starte dthe grass campaign m8, little buthc

oh and yeh really, i dont see growing as a crime,

so u gunna hold them tille monday and post? 



indikat said:


> the worst sorta scum there is ffs ....short life policy lmao


 yeh i know mate and hes like 15, grassing now, fuk he be supergrass by time hes 20 lol,, i was in disbelief i really was little fuknugget

oh OH SAMBO, was a physco that fucked up, so i got 2 livers here, ther starting to get yellow leaves no so time o rthe main nutes and get em of the starter ones, yeehaa they should start taking of now

has anybody got 10 litre aipot disks? fucking lost mine again, 2 grows and replecd then lost again wtf am i doing with these things, i notice i dont loose my hood tho, lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok donkydik....


ok so go for canna coco professional plus, a n b and rhiztnic also boast if u can afford it, plus calmag and pk, dont forget its a inert medium meaning theres nuffing at all in the coco nute wise.

feed regular do not let them dry out too much u carnt really overwater with coco.

any more info u need?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Just had a nice kebab, fuck these niggers do tasty kebabs...what u reckon ic3


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

Orders older than one year are no longer counted towards your purchasing stats as we no longer keep records for stats purposes beyond that point.

~SR Support

not fucking happy


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just had a nice kebab, fuck these niggers do tasty kebabs...what u reckon ic3


didn't fink ice wus a nigger


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Orders older than one year are no longer counted towards your purchasing stats as we no longer keep records for stats purposes beyond that point.
> 
> ~SR Support
> 
> not fucking happy


i think I'm on just over the year so it wouldn't of effected mine too much, it is a bit shit tho. If I don't order for a while then my stats are only goina keep dropping then


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> didn't fink ice wus a nigger


Lol, I know indi, he probly wouldn't even eat shit cooked by a nigger ffs


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

I was pretty sure ice is a big white man, not a self loatheing nigga lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know so obviously he odnt know im a grower or hed have said that too, he was sat ther like shaking his head as if i was fucing lying, hes up for sentance on the 8th but i cant go but i get to write a victim impact thingie, il lay it on thick, the judge said i want a all options report nbbut looking at this record.......
> 
> lol,, little cunt,max he can get is 2 yrs anyhow, already starte dthe grass campaign m8, little buthc
> 
> ...


ill let u know when i send em, hopefull i can doit tomorra when i get it, but if not ill doit monday.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> I was pretty sure ice is a big white man, not a self loatheing nigga lmfao


ice is a monster indi 6.7ft still a big fanny tho lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah I no ....hows the injuries healin up ice, them fukkers need putting on a boat imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

FUK-OFF tyhe lot of ya, im 6ft 7 and 18 stone(was 23)
and im a handsome cunt, not as pretty as ikoode, boy is he a sexy bowy i know lifers who would share him around like the muslims share cars! no shit, hes gorg 
lmao

did u catch the one that was broke was the physco sambo?

and rep on SR i think its goo dthey dont keep rep past a yr,, safety and all that, dont u keep the feedbak tho even tho the points go?
oh well salave

injurieds yeh stinking but healing, went to court sporting jeans and a nice rubgy striped top, tryina look respectable, lucky most of my nek cuts wer away from the judge, id have said cut meself shaving anwyays, fucking tbh they wernt a bad bench, i started having doubts, he would get convicted

oh yeh the niggers, ther sucking balls big time kissing ass lol they know ther in the shit.,


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't get the whole point of insults or how I'm a kid because I questioned sr...I haven't sorry for being abit skeptical about the idea of selling illegal drugs online. You do whatever it is you wanna do and ill stick to what I wanna do simple.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Don't get the whole point of insults or how I'm a kid because I questioned sr...I haven't sorry for being abit skeptical about the idea of selling illegal drugs online. You do whatever it is you wanna do and ill stick to what I wanna do simple.


fuk off to the irish thread ya knob


kodeif ur not sur eon post tomoz then il just get it in your bank on monday morning? be easier pal tbh and saves u rushing,plus u may spend the mailmondey on ur bitches!! haha

so guys thinking of this for the inolet since isum 4" ducting about it will dow ont it as it sonly inlet?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-In-Line-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Air-Extractor-or-Input-Turbo-Fan-137-m3-h-/130587977677?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1e67a667cd


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck me roll on winter these temps are a nightmare


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

A knob cause I questioned selling drugs online whatever you fucking mug


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Don't get the whole point of insults or how I'm a kid because I questioned sr...I haven't sorry for being abit skeptical about the idea of selling illegal drugs online. You do whatever it is you wanna do and ill stick to what I wanna do simple.


no one called u a kid, but I did ask ur age...what is it, if u are a minor then pls let us no


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm 23, I've just always done things face to face and not been on sr. I ain't paranoid half the post was a joke but half of it is me not knowing alot about sr and being abit unsure on the idea. I don't expect them to wanna trace lads doing a few ounces of puff but I dunno how big people are going for it on sr. If you wanna sell on there good luck and stay safe.


----------



## zVice (Jul 17, 2013)

What's the deal with the stock then smbs?
Will it go to you to ship out? Also will you be limiting orders to domestic?

Need to work out what I got left at some point, should be a decent bit



newuserlol said:


> Orders older than one year are no longer counted towards your purchasing stats as we no longer keep records for stats purposes beyond that point.
> 
> ~SR Support
> 
> not fucking happy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

Jus found these on the bbc few bug bite but wtf are these dead crispy spots? I've not been misting in the day so not burn marks :S


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Part of me being unsure was remembering this.... http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22680297 I couldn't give a fuck tbh I ain't thought about doing it and I'm not stupid enough to think the dea are gonna come for a few ounces of puff but if your looking to really go for it I'm just saying be careful cant ever be to safe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

zVice said:


> What's the deal with the stock then smbs?
> Will it go to you to ship out? Also will you be limiting orders to domestic?
> 
> Need to work out what I got left at some point, should be a decent bit


less u know less teh police know.............



spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2740107
> Jus found these on the bbc few bug bite but wtf are these dead crispy spots? I've not been misting in the day so not burn marks :S


hmm u sure u havent spilled a drip inadvertantly wen watering?
hope u aint got a bug problem, been looking at aircon usints for the main op,, maybe next time at these fucking prices


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

zVice said:


> What's the deal with the stock then smbs?
> Will it go to you to ship out? Also will you be limiting orders to domestic?
> 
> Need to work out what I got left at some point, should be a decent bit


yeah im only doing domestics but you shit man fuck we talking 290-300 a oz me and my partner would want a small and i do mean small % for selling for ya tho.


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I'm 23, I've just always done things face to face and not been on sr. I ain't paranoid half the post was a joke but half of it is me not knowing alot about sr and being abit unsure on the idea. I don't expect them to wanna trace lads doing a few ounces of puff but I dunno how big people are going for it on sr. If you wanna sell on there good luck and stay safe.


m8 wiv wat u r doin u could post ur real name and addy and have a good nites sleep, no one is interested (pigs) in your 250 cfl grow but for others o here is a bit different, but still we carry on...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Fuck me roll on winter these temps are a nightmare


temps hit 90f today in the room, they are ok though with lots of air movement hydro copes well with high temps
as they constantly watered they drink more to cool themselves down


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im only doing domestics but you shit man fuck we talking 290-300 a oz me and my partner would want a small and i do mean small % for selling for ya tho.


fucking them prices id sling my harvest ina bin bag and jump on bus!LOL



skunkd0c said:


> temps hit 90f today in the room, they are ok though with lots of air movement hydro copes well with high temps
> as they constantly watered they drink more to cool themselves down


im wateirng just over a litre every 2 days, well 48 hrs, same time every 2 days, not so bad, i meanim getting slight leaf curl but i rekcon most of us are (im in coco)
i got a 16" fan and a 12" fan on full plet with a 5" extractor sucking the heat out,well wat it can, be glad for this to finsih to slplit the room and get a extractor for each half and inlet too


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Who said I've only got a 250w tent? I ain't even gonna brag online and no I don't think I'm some kingpin. Like I said you can do what you wanna do and ill do what I wanna


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk off to the irish thread ya knob
> 
> 
> kodeif ur not sur eon post tomoz then il just get it in your bank on monday morning? be easier pal tbh and saves u rushing,plus u may spend the mailmondey on ur bitches!! haha
> ...


whenever pal, they are sittin in the shade no stretchin, but yeah mondays sound, save me spendin the money yeah, all of me bitches are constantly onit bout dat $$

iv got an extractor like that one mate, yeah will do fine for inlet, in the winter ya wont even need it, it moves are but its shit for pulling through a filter, dont move nowt through a filter ffs, but if u get some mesh or summit to stop the bugs takin a ride onit to get in, then u should be fine.


----------



## zVice (Jul 17, 2013)

Only fair if you doing the leg work. 



newuserlol said:


> yeah im only doing domestics but you shit man fuck we talking 290-300 a oz me and my partner would want a small and i do mean small % for selling for ya tho.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> temps hit 90f today in the room, they are ok though with lots of air movement hydro copes well with high temps
> as they constantly watered they drink more to cool themselves down


Mine have gone upto 92  I got plenty of air movement though. Moan we want a summer then get it and want a some cold weather lol. Am off to Melbourne in October till Xmas probably be hot there too and won't see much winter this year.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> no one called u a kid, but I did ask ur age...what is it, if u are a minor then pls let us no


yeah shawny called him a kid, but was just speakin as he does saying "alright kid" a freindly gesture, but he can take it as he likes if it "offends" him lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Mine have gone upto 92  I got plenty of air movement though. Moan we want a summer then get it and want a some cold weather lol. Am off to Melbourne in October till Xmas probably be hot there too and won't see much winter this year.


one off hobby grow m8?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> less u know less teh police know.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do i! gonna go buy some bug spray in the morning, cheap wilkos jobbie. Must be, usualy water at night tho lol. don't look like any kind of deficiency and it's had no nutes.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't offend me I ain't even stressing so everyone thinks I'm paranoid fair enough I don't mind. I hope you all do well in the way you wanna do things init ain't no bad feeling cause we gotta disagreement or more that I don't know something ill admit I ain't gotta clue about sr and yeah it'll be nice to earn abit more but dont know enough to say yeah ill do it


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nah not a one off hobby grow been growing for just over a year now. Since I first started round this time I can't really remember the temps but have since added another two tents in the room so no dought it's added to the heat situation


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whenever pal, they are sittin in the shade no stretchin, but yeah mondays sound, save me spendin the money yeah, all of me bitches are constantly onit bout dat $$
> 
> iv got an extractor like that one mate, yeah will do fine for inlet, in the winter ya wont even need it, it moves are but its shit for pulling through a filter, dont move nowt through a filter ffs, but if u get some mesh or summit to stop the bugs takin a ride onit to get in, then u should be fine.


 ok cool 1st thing monday morning so u can get in post just before 4pm



spooningbadgers said:


> So do i! gonna go buy some bug spray in the morning, cheap wilkos jobbie. Must be, usualy water at night tho lol. don't look like any kind of deficiency and it's had no nutes.


 u feed em in dark? really? u know u shouldnt do that or am i misreading u?

these aircons are approx 70 qwid give or take with outlet pipe so maybe just maybe

ikode yeh its just for inlet i liquid nailed a 4" duct bracket to that airstone i was on about so its will literally just be sucking in fesh air, i got the 5" inline for the filter, not like im gunna use it, wats the point in a carbon filter in a room so big/ may as well wait till i have 2 sealed room sthen get em in, as im only running 4 physco and the rest pe the smell should be cpable but thers no outlets to the street just to the inside of the double glazed house so its gunna be contained.


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

I got a spectacular arrangement wiv some foreigners who work here fer good money, they pay £300 per oz, an it goes 2 or 3 oz per month at that, tha rest is at bulk £200...I have jus learnt that I am getting some of tha best prices outside london. but im not happy, I want more than £250 for every o, punting it to newuserlol he will sr it for a small commission an give back more than I can sell bulk........no brainer, win win for everyone....he takes a risk so should benefit imo


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok cool 1st thing monday morning so u can get in post just before 4pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not in the dark lol. after 5 when the sun is out of my back yard


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got a spectacular arrangement wiv some foreigners who work here fer good money, they pay £300 per oz, an it goes 2 or 3 oz per month at that, tha rest is at bulk £200...I have jus learnt that I am getting some of tha best prices outside london. but im not happy, I want more than £250 for every o, punting it to newuserlol he will sr it for a small commission an give back more than I can sell bulk........no brainer, win win for everyone....he takes a risk so should benefit imo


whens samples ready indi they are busting me balls on there for em mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2740107
> Jus found these on the bbc few bug bite but wtf are these dead crispy spots? I've not been misting in the day so not burn marks :S


mate iv got something similar, but cannot find a bug to save me life, im thinking it was a rip when the leave was small and it grew out and ripped the leave some more, but urs do look lil like bugs, give it a few hundred checks to make sure, i have had mine out in the living room all over with the loupe and found fuckall.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well not in the dark lol. after 5 when the sun is out of my back yard


u doin the outside ting? wen i move i wanna get a greenhouse fo sure stik sum little autos in the middle since ther bet for outside
id do photos but i think autos do bette routside, not like id buy any id graft sum

fucking cunts next door having the lad round i latche donto with my teeth, cunts looking at me ima take his bottom rack out, this is the same cunt who satrted saying cummon then 1 on 1 after id taken the kicking,

first i must download how to talk portugeez, cant member wat its called btut ima learn ther fucking language sure the priks are talkkjing bowt me


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> m8 wiv wat u r doin u could post ur real name and addy and have a good nites sleep, no one is interested (pigs) in your 250 cfl grow but for others o here is a bit different, but still we carry on...


still havnt seen pics of ur grow so i imagine them lmao...

nah but with sambos seal of approval, and the fairy thing, i know ur not a secret ninja sent from the cia, who actually works for the dea, who then tells the CID shit


----------



## deviney (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u doin the outside ting? wen i move i wanna get a greenhouse fo sure stik sum little autos in the middle since ther bet for outside
> id do photos but i think autos do bette routside, not like id buy any id graft sum
> 
> fucking cunts next door having the lad round i latche donto with my teeth, cunts looking at me ima take his bottom rack out, this is the same cunt who satrted saying cummon then 1 on 1 after id taken the kicking,
> ...



YOU NEED A SPLIFF TO CHILL!!! haha hows everyone temps in this random ass summer?


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> still havnt seen pics of ur grow so i imagine them lmao...
> 
> nah but with sambos seal of approval, and the fairy thing, i know ur not a secret ninja sent from the cia, who actually works for the dea, who then tells the CID shit


and u would no ....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got a spectacular arrangement wiv some foreigners who work here fer good money, they pay £300 per oz, an it goes 2 or 3 oz per month at that, tha rest is at bulk £200...I have jus learnt that I am getting some of tha best prices outside london. but im not happy, I want more than £250 for every o, punting it to newuserlol he will sr it for a small commission an give back more than I can sell bulk........no brainer, win win for everyone....he takes a risk so should benefit imo


all the "chavs" are paying an sellin oz's at 350 round here, but im not init with the crowd enough to be slinging that out in the street, or i may end up with my door in an left for dead on me landin lmao, so i go to my main guy, reckon i could get this harvest in at 250+ bulk, aslong as i get a nice slow dry and decent cure in this time, last time was a 5day dry and in a bag for a week job, so i let him haveit for 220 each, only sold 2 oz mind, but i know he was makin quite abit off it. i been speaking to him about bigger this time, and he says anythign i got will be enough for him and his freinds to buy, hes like 40 more proffesional kinda man, not a kid, and iv been buying his stock off him for the last 4 years, allways gives decent weights an that, was the only man puntin blue cheese out at tenner a g aswell, damn near gave me 5g for 30 quid, and he mainly sells soap, as its avalable all the time, but even when he does get something rare n nice in he still givin me nice weights


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

sambo the bub needs more dry time.....its not as strong by a long way till its bone dry...can u wait a bit mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

deviney said:


> YOU NEED A SPLIFF TO CHILL!!! haha hows everyone temps in this random ass summer?


and who the fuck are u telling ice to chillout????


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ill stick a diary up of my next grow if you lot want just to show I ain't a 250w cfl grower lol that's hurt me ego offends me more than being called a kid that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo the bub needs more dry time.....its not as strong by a long way till its bone dry...can u wait a bit mate?


yes mate untill its fucking good no point indi we dont wana mess the ratings up


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> and u would no ....


yeah mate sorry, im obamas secret service spying on ll of u ready to snitch u in t the press of a button lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

deviney said:


> YOU NEED A SPLIFF TO CHILL!!! haha hows everyone temps in this random ass summer?


WHO THE FUK ARE YOU? u lost brother?


anyone wanna trade any ps3 games? game for game?

and no i mean ps3 games im not using ps3 game as a accronym


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> all the "chavs" are paying an sellin oz's at 350 round here, but im not init with the crowd enough to be slinging that out in the street, or i may end up with my door in an left for dead on me landin lmao, so i go to my main guy, reckon i could get this harvest in at 250+ bulk, aslong as i get a nice slow dry and decent cure in this time, last time was a 5day dry and in a bag for a week job, so i let him haveit for 220 each, only sold 2 oz mind, but i know he was makin quite abit off it. i been speaking to him about bigger this time, and he says anythign i got will be enough for him and his freinds to buy, hes like 40 more proffesional kinda man, not a kid, and iv been buying his stock off him for the last 4 years, allways gives decent weights an that, was the only man puntin blue cheese out at tenner a g aswell, damn near gave me 5g for 30 quid, and he mainly sells soap, as its avalable all the time, but even when he does get something rare n nice in he still givin me nice weights


350 dammm around my way most I've paid is 280 for blue cheese but was the best cured bud so I didnt even mind. If they paying 350 wtf are they weighing draws at? Round here everything's 240 odd time if dank 250 but is a few I know who grow now so haven't paid top whack in a long time. I shift all mine 220 an oz in bulk one man takes as much as I get for him.


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> all the "chavs" are paying an sellin oz's at 350 round here, but im not init with the crowd enough to be slinging that out in the street, or i may end up with my door in an left for dead on me landin lmao, so i go to my main guy, reckon i could get this harvest in at 250+ bulk, aslong as i get a nice slow dry and decent cure in this time, last time was a 5day dry and in a bag for a week job, so i let him haveit for 220 each, only sold 2 oz mind, but i know he was makin quite abit off it. i been speaking to him about bigger this time, and he says anythign i got will be enough for him and his freinds to buy, hes like 40 more proffesional kinda man, not a kid, and iv been buying his stock off him for the last 4 years, allways gives decent weights an that, was the only man puntin blue cheese out at tenner a g aswell, damn near gave me 5g for 30 quid, and he mainly sells soap, as its avalable all the time, but even when he does get something rare n nice in he still givin me nice weights


£350 is top London dollar kode nice market man


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes mate untill its fucking good no point indi we dont wana mess the ratings up


that should be good, some nice bubble on sr, uk vendor aswell, usually all those yanks sellin the fancy hash thats not thick black and ready for commercial


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> £350 is top London dollar kode nice market man


im thinkin, if i can get some other hookups ima get them hooked in with oz's goin at 250, then 300 then 350, and finally i could do 400 since they are making 500 each once bagged up.

also my quality should go up over time, since im still learning to grow n shit, even tho im understanding most things along the way so far, havnt ran into any troubles that i couldn't just fix, boom experience for me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

WILL U ALL FUKOFF SYIN round my end i can only just get 280 TWF, i can only get 160 and thats with addmittance its the best on the estate, fuk,, oh shit, THATS IF I SELL WEED WHICH I FUCKING DONT!

sambo shouldnt u be logging of now? i think peppa pig is starting m8

the porn man the pron


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u doin the outside ting? wen i move i wanna get a greenhouse fo sure stik sum little autos in the middle since ther bet for outside
> id do photos but i think autos do bette routside, not like id buy any id graft sum
> 
> fucking cunts next door having the lad round i latche donto with my teeth, cunts looking at me ima take his bottom rack out, this is the same cunt who satrted saying cummon then 1 on 1 after id taken the kicking,
> ...


Well I've got 4 blue dreams in a plot that I Haven't been to in 2 weeks. dunno if there still gonna be alive with this heat we have had but i aint had time to travel to where they are. and if got this big Buddha cheese in my yard. It was a clone that I thought was done for but sprang back into life, that needs to go to the plot aswell tho as cause in a mid terrace property lol.
yeH I'd love a big garden with a greenhouse to fill with autos


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mate iv got something similar, but cannot find a bug to save me life, im thinking it was a rip when the leave was small and it grew out and ripped the leave some more, but urs do look lil like bugs, give it a few hundred checks to make sure, i have had mine out in the living room all over with the loupe and found fuckall.


Yeah me neither can't see fuck all. Defo a few bug made hole on a couple of leaves but not to sure bout the crispy spots lol gonna have to get some bug spray to kill the little cunts lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well I've got 4 blue dreams in a plot that I Haven't been to in 2 weeks. dunno if there still gonna be alive with this heat we have had but i aint had time to travel to where they are. and if got this big Buddha cheese in my yard. It was a clone that I thought was done for but sprang back into life, that needs to go to the plot aswell tho as cause in a mid terrace property lol.
> yeH I'd love a big garden with a greenhouse to fill with autos


haha iv just put a clone that i couldnt be arsed with outside aswell, tis alot smaller than urs but has nice rootball onit now, too bad my balcony faces north or id have a feel day with the balcony full of massive plants


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well I've got 4 blue dreams in a plot that I Haven't been to in 2 weeks. dunno if there still gonna be alive with this heat we have had but i aint had time to travel to where they are. and if got this big Buddha cheese in my yard. It was a clone that I thought was done for but sprang back into life, that needs to go to the plot aswell tho as cause in a mid terrace property lol.
> yeH I'd love a big garden with a greenhouse to fill with autos




same bbc im getting then? ima slingon ein corner of my main OP and put the other 2 under my mh, does mh have slower growth rate than dual spec or im just being a impatient cunt?
just ordered phillips sont for flower so 4 under 650 sonT shouldn do well,

anwyays bak to mh are they slower for veg growth? i thkn mine are slow? dunno il get sum real nute sinto em tomoz, seems like im buying everything for the big op, not cheap spec wen i gotta buy the same shit for my percy op, least at the end all the equipments mine i suppose,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same bbc im getting then? ima slingon ein corner of my main OP and put the other 2 under my mh, does mh have slower growth rate than dual spec or im just being a impatient cunt?
> just ordered phillips sont for flower so 4 under 650 sonT shouldn do well,
> 
> anwyays bak to mh are they slower for veg growth? i thkn mine are slow? dunno il get sum real nute sinto em tomoz, seems like im buying everything for the big op, not cheap spec wen i gotta buy the same shit for my percy op, least at the end all the equipments mine i suppose,


will u be sellin equip mate? this harvest im buying all the shit i need for when i get my own place x2 600w lights, extraction etc, ill preorder a couple 600w ballasts off ya then since ur goin all digi now, but u can keep yer shyte barn reflectors, go make a shed outa them or summit lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same bbc im getting then? ima slingon ein corner of my main OP and put the other 2 under my mh, does mh have slower growth rate than dual spec or im just being a impatient cunt?
> just ordered phillips sont for flower so 4 under 650 sonT shouldn do well,
> 
> anwyays bak to mh are they slower for veg growth? i thkn mine are slow? dunno il get sum real nute sinto em tomoz, seems like im buying everything for the big op, not cheap spec wen i gotta buy the same shit for my percy op, least at the end all the equipments mine i suppose,


no ice they not slow, they just make the plants dence and bshy rather than stretchey,


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same bbc im getting then? ima slingon ein corner of my main OP and put the other 2 under my mh, does mh have slower growth rate than dual spec or im just being a impatient cunt?
> just ordered phillips sont for flower so 4 under 650 sonT shouldn do well,
> 
> anwyays bak to mh are they slower for veg growth? i thkn mine are slow? dunno il get sum real nute sinto em tomoz, seems like im buying everything for the big op, not cheap spec wen i gotta buy the same shit for my percy op, least at the end all the equipments mine i suppose,



guess we know who wont be getting a g per watt lol!!!


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 17, 2013)

speculate to accumulate ice....never used mh b4 but dont they promote tight nodes and bushiness therefore seeming like there growing slow because there is no stretch


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same bbc im getting then? ima slingon ein corner of my main OP and put the other 2 under my mh, does mh have slower growth rate than dual spec or im just being a impatient cunt?
> just ordered phillips sont for flower so 4 under 650 sonT shouldn do well,
> 
> anwyays bak to mh are they slower for veg growth? i thkn mine are slow? dunno il get sum real nute sinto em tomoz, seems like im buying everything for the big op, not cheap spec wen i gotta buy the same shit for my percy op, least at the end all the equipments mine i suppose,


Nd what bbc wud that b? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

got me bluepit seed in water only been 20hr max and are already looking like they ready to going the prop and jiffy pellets sweeeet


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

nope...that sounds pritty good to me lad cheers......well with the seeds when u say inert the medium...meaning....give them a weak dose of grow yer.......


newuserlol said:


> ok so go for canna coco professional plus, a n b and rhiztnic also boast if u can afford it, plus calmag and pk, dont forget its a inert medium meaning theres nuffing at all in the coco nute wise.
> 
> feed regular do not let them dry out too much u carnt really overwater with coco.
> 
> any more info u need?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got me bluepit seed in water only been 20hr max and are already looking like they ready to going the prop and jiffy pellets sweeeet


U gonna b takin cuts if its female Sambo


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got me bluepit seed in water only been 20hr max and are already looking like they ready to going the prop and jiffy pellets sweeeet


you gotta keep that as a clone mate, sr will love it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nope...that sounds pritty good to me lad cheers......well with the seeds when u say inert the medium...meaning....give them a weak dose of grow yer.......


yes water then in with a small dose


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nope...that sounds pritty good to me lad cheers......well with the seeds when u say inert the medium...meaning....give them a weak dose of grow yer.......


lmao, the coco has 0 nutes init to start, but yeah do it ur way n find out i dont know shit about coco anyway
ohh seeds, yeah u should just give em water no nutes for at least 2 weeks for me anyway, coco might be a few days quicker in needin nutes.

i stick to when the first round curved leaves go yellow i then add small amounts of nutes, like realy weak


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U gonna b takin cuts if its female Sambo


off course lol



iiKode said:


> you gotta keep that as a clone mate, sr will love it


u no that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> off course lol
> 
> 
> 
> u no that


dont worry bout that other thing we were talking about, dont have the cash, but yeah when i do i may have to make a few orders for cuts....
u need to give a rollitup gift code or summit 10% off cuts? that would be nice


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont worry bout that other thing we were talking about, dont have the cash, but yeah when i do i may have to make a few orders for cuts....
> u need to give a rollitup gift code or summit 10% off cuts? that would be nice


may talk to my partner bout gift codes for good thread members.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

White Monkey XTC 120mg pure MDMA

just got accepted to sample two of these free of charge fuck i love t road

o and and .2 of coke lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

can sum 1 put a link to the road up I cant b fucked lookin for it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 17, 2013)

bit of leg...lol....View attachment 2740240


----------



## moggggys (Jul 17, 2013)

fun with hash today 



bubble iso gumbie


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

what vendor was the coke sample from sambo? u used him b4?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 17, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fun with hash today
> 
> View attachment 2740241
> 
> bubble iso gumbie


lookin tasty moggs


----------



## moggggys (Jul 17, 2013)

i forgot to stick the kief in the picture 



been fun lately , trimmed up 30 oz or so , in this heat its no fun , took 2 days in the end 
theres also the small matter of the heat , hauling 40 kilos of water upto the outdoors a few times a day has been fuckin fun i can tell ya , doesnt last long either !!!!!! in the garden its even worse as there sucking water like crazy , theres at least 8 plants that are doing 5 litres a day , im presently doing 300+ litres a day without the GG plants , a bit of rain wouldnt go a miss


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> guess we know who wont be getting a g per watt lol!!!


got nrly 4 oz per plant last run so gtf


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

well sort some this way mogs and lets get on it.........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> what vendor was the coke sample from sambo? u used him b4?



no mate just a noob starting up.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well sort some this way mogs and lets get on it.........


sad to say its already accounted for , my boys collecting the last of it next wednesday ( dry day for the last 20 oz ) , he took 10 today plus all the hash i had and a couple of trainwreak , should keep him busy and off my back for a little while


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2013)

moggggys said:


> sad to say its already accounted for , my boys collecting the last of it next wednesday ( dry day for the last 20 oz ) , he took 10 today plus all the hash i had and a couple of trainwreak , should keep him busy and off my back for a little while


OHHHHH like that issit cunt? tut tut,,, u make all these outlandish claims yet nothing for the boyz,, oh well another chedz i guess.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got nrly 4 oz per plant last run so gtf



when i ran perpetual someone worked it out i was getting 2.6 gpw ..... go figure , didnt feel like it , never enough green


----------



## moggggys (Jul 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OHHHHH like that issit cunt? tut tut,,, u make all these outlandish claims yet nothing for the boyz,, oh well another chedz i guess.


its hard enough keeping the local inbreeds happily shitfaced


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

so much weed supposidly none to help out with sr page no comment


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

looks like it might be back to uk fourwtenty for u soon mogs lol so many claims but fuck all proved but a few auto seeds to yamn lmao


----------



## moggggys (Jul 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> looks like it might be back to uk fourwtenty for u soon mogs lol so many claims but fuck all proved but a few auto seeds to yamn lmao


fuck me not there , anywhere but there


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol what's wrong with 420? I'm on there aswell only recently joined.


----------



## indikat (Jul 17, 2013)

shit s getting real sambo, sounds like a good way to accumulate a fair few bitcoins and safely get rid of weed, no waitng fer cunts an dealin wiv their bs, no violence (ffs it nearly kicked off in tha boozer for no good reason th other day man wiv tha spaz) and much btr prices....no more £180 s an such....basically it is more of a market so good stuff will get a higher price......the foreign geeza I sell to (an still will at £300) is rare a rockin horse shit an he prefers the airey bud cos it looks more wen he sell s it on....mad but true, so all my best superdence bud goes fer 200....fuk that if I can get 220 or 240 id be well chuffed...so more money with less risk...Sambo, cant thank you enough man.....fortune favours the brave


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> shit s getting real sambo, sounds like a good way to accumulate a fair few bitcoins and safely get rid of weed, no waitng fer cunts an dealin wiv their bs, no violence (ffs it nearly kicked off in tha boozer for no good reason th other day man wiv tha spaz) and much btr prices....no more £180 s an such....basically it is more of a market so good stuff will get a higher price......the foreign geeza I sell to (an still will at £300) is rare a rockin horse shit an he prefers the airey bud cos it looks more wen he sell s it on....mad but true, so all my best superdence bud goes fer 200....fuk that if I can get 220 or 240 id be well chuffed...so more money with less risk...Sambo, cant thank you enough man.....fortune favours the brave



morning mate

no thank you without you none of this could have started, and yeah did get abit close in the pub i dnt like the fucking geezer anyway but i no he can fight thats why i was gonna just bottle him if it kicked off, not good.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

How long we meant to have this hot weather for? Pissing me off. Half the fucking birds that wanna go out dress for the summer are fat cunts or got a face only a mother could love anyway


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2013)

Loads of fit birds over here I am just not allowed to touch!

and fuk me, if they don't all cycle around with short skirts flashing there V's off!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Loads of fit birds over here I am just not allowed to touch!
> 
> and fuk me, if they don't all cycle around with short skirts flashing there V's off!


same here D im allowed to touch just they wouldnt touch me wit a bargepole lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

morning fanny farts.....busy day today.....got to get load of shit from grow shop......seeds poped out nice put pic up when get bak.......


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

ha ha bottle him lmao I was gonna hook him in tha bollocks and take it from there , fairys flown sambo tmrw morn special


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

jus booked me dam trip, be stayin in a dive for 70 euros for 2,,,classy,


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what strain are the samples indi so i can start to write description and get the listings sorted.


pm mate...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

delete somme of in box indi


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

mobile fones on contract if i never put there sim in can i sell em? or even keep and just use my sim?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 18, 2013)

Mornin shit flickers how are we all? I'm just sat in the garden sunbathing smoking a fatty I tell ya I could get used to this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

morning you bunch of fiends! am skiving again today, i mean working from yem. haha, been out on the bike, house work shite and had a good bongo. think sunbathings the crack. might get some mince n make me own burgers for tea.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well thats a lie. As far as im aware u got a restraining order not to appeack any female PERIOD

N mogs stop bin shady u cunt. U got .pool and parantly all this n that. Fuk me bruv sort the lads out. If u give nice things I recive nice thjngs.. plus we wont call u chedder.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeh man u canna beat homemade burgers mate plenty of onions in there bostin my duck lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> jus booked me dam trip, be stayin in a dive for 70 euros for 2,,,classy,


when you off there i was thinking of booking a trip to there today


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning you bunch of fiends! am skiving again today, i mean working from yem. haha, been out on the bike, house work shite and had a good bongo. think sunbathings the crack. might get some mince n make me own burgers for tea.


mince, fine chopped onion and ssome sweet chilli sauce, the sauce gives them a kick, helps them stick together and keeps the burgers moist when cooked so ther not dry as fuck, that's how I do tthem anyway


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

just want to get my 600 and flip my bitches, thinkin ima get the 600 and 250 together foir max flowerpower so sick of not having a good smoke thats not extortion prices ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

well just got back from shop newuser...piked up some bits n bobs for now and some of that blok shit u was on about for smell will giv it a blast.....bloke gave me free glasses worth tenna lol.....and here a pic of seeds poped gonna plant in bit.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well just got back from shop newuser...piked up some bits n bobs for now and some of that blok shit u was on about for smell will giv it a blast.....bloke gave me free glasses worth tenna lol.....and here a pic of seeds poped gonna plant in bit....View attachment 2740924View attachment 2740925View attachment 2740926View attachment 2740927View attachment 2740928.


dont forget you callmag imc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

ive got some canna cal and a bit of mag left.....he didnt have any canna mag in shop but gonna get me some in....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

shld have them tamz monday 2....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shld have them tamz monday 2....


you imc your looking real good today mate, and best first grow i ever seen lmao

any chance of a few mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

first grow? will be me sec lol.....yer man got a strip with ya name on lad......


newuserlol said:


> you imc your looking real good today mate, and best first grow i ever seen lmao
> 
> any chance of a few mate?


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

My double life continues....today it was meet the parents for a picnic at the new private school, got there parked next to a bently, everything was laid out and children were serving food their parents brought on large plates, quiches, salads some one had done raw vegan gluten free platter, I even spotted pomegranit cous cous, v nice...tooo nice, of course we misunderstood the concept of picnic and tuned up with boiled eggs and sarnies...which stayed in their sweaty placcy bag, fuck am I out of practice wiv tha middle class, have to say I did have some interesting convo but not as interesting as on here......I was sitting there laughing to myself cos only a few days ago me an sambo both clocked a dangerous bloke and new in seconds wat was commin his way if he went one step further...these peeps don't have these instincts, don't generally need em, that's why I wanna send my kids there...but its gonna be tight....an the doors can come in an stop it all....ffs,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

rite with this week feed shall i ad a drop a drop of super t in there?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rite with this week feed shall i ad a drop a drop of super t in there?


dunno what that is imc superthripe?

ive never used it mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

.....................


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

ive never used it imc, and my coco grows went pretty nice so is up to you???


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

i think ill leave the super t for now till the started sprouting....just give them a week dose of A......gonna keep them outside in day and under clfs at nite....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i think ill leave the super t for now till the started sprouting....just give them a week dose of A......gonna keep them outside in day and under clfs at nite....


tbh mate, if they just sprouted no need for nutes at all except rhiz, but i might be wrong


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

this is were they at only just germed the seeds and planted....


iiKode said:


> tbh mate, if they just sprouted no need for nutes at all except rhiz, but i might be wrong


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

suppose makes sence if the rhiz is for roots ect...ill ad a drop of riz and A, a weak solution....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

no nutes at all inlcuding rhiz, just water, and not much of it, soon as u have 2 leaves start the rhiz,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

ok lad....


IC3M4L3 said:


> no nutes at all inlcuding rhiz, just water, and not much of it, soon as u have 2 leaves start the rhiz,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok lad....


just keep it warm and moist in the cube and in trhe dark in prop box, i like to use my airing cupboard then soon as they break get soft cfl, i use a 24watt t4 works great


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

so back in the dark till they sprout?.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> just keep it warm and moist in the cube and in trhe dark in prop box, i like to use my airing cupboard then soon as they break get soft cfl, i use a 24watt t4 works great


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

imc, I still have my first bottle of that superthrive, never use it ....and think about it if u believe just 5 % of wat is writtin on tha label u will want to use more and more, fuckin ell its a bs avalanche


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got nrly 4 oz per plant last run so gtf


AHHHHH 4 OZ PER PLANT WOW you sound like a complete noob. dont come to my diary and chat shit when your only pulling 4oz a plant mate. fuck me you fucking noob!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

pfffffft lol @ lemon king comming in ere n slagin ice off.....piss of back to ya diary.......CUNT....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

well lights are there if need them poped hydrom in side i kno in pic its ontop , just to show u what im using.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> AHHHHH 4 OZ PER PLANT WOW you sound like a complete noob. dont come to my diary and chat shit when your only pulling 4oz a plant mate. fuck me you fucking noob!!!!


ur gonna get it now

ur a fuckin noob on thsi site, ur prolly a yank go fuckin jar up ur shit and sell it to ur dood friends

rack own dood


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

anyways was in me local shop today saw a nice tent had metal frame ect looked pritty awsome loads of opernings front and back..bit bigger than my room well wider had like 26 pots in....they was 200 sqid.....told missis after this grow be new year now....im gonna take my room down and buy one and have 2 600w tubes in there....


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> AHHHHH 4 OZ PER PLANT WOW you sound like a complete noob. dont come to my diary and chat shit when your only pulling 4oz a plant mate. fuck me you fucking noob!!!!


this is wat lemon head grows...from his dairy....so whooooo s tha noob then?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

pfttttttttttttttt have betta weeds in me gardin.....and dont meen canabis ones iver.........


indikat said:


> this is wat lemon head grows...from his dairy....so whooooo s tha noob then?


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

lemonnuvver lemonooooh ..a....lemon


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah i just looked through the thread bloke carnt grow for shit fucking twat.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> AHHHHH 4 OZ PER PLANT WOW you sound like a complete noob. dont come to my diary and chat shit when your only pulling 4oz a plant mate. fuck me you fucking noob!!!!


lol yeh 4oz but thats 8 under 800 u dik, all your shits shit anwyays keep growing ur ghs rubbish il sick to my clone onlys infact il take a pis son you rthread

he reckons he got 1000 grammes of a 600 and 400,, thats like nr.y 40 oz lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

lets bombard his thread with shit, then the ppl readin it will be like yeah ur grows shit, just cuz us 1k+ posters said so mwahahahaha


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lets bombard his thread with shit, then the ppl readin it will be like yeah ur grows shit, just cuz us 1k+ posters said so mwahahahaha


im over there already m8


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

nice to see a bit o team work lads


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Did some one say the other day they need a 600w light? jus got a load of my old gear bk off a mate, x2 600 lights and my old 6" RVK. If any 1 needs out gimm a shout. Got a few bottles of nutes and my scope bk aswell


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

good old UK blokes being friendly as always


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Ha that little troll soon scarpered.
"Get em boys" lool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Did some one say the other day they need a 600w light? jus got a load of my old gear bk off a mate, x2 600 lights and my old 6" RVK. If any 1 needs out gimm a shout. Got a few bottles of nutes and my scope bk aswell


i realy needin a 600w ballast, how much?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> good old UK blokes being friendly as always


fuck off ya cockmunching nobjockey, that friendly enough for ya?


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ya cockmunching nobjockey, that friendly enough for ya?


what is your problem lad? its a forum were people are meant to be nice and helpful not act like 12 year old keyboard warriors. 

but btw if i was a cockmunching nobjocky you would be the first to call my phone... if you wernt so deep in the closet acting gangster


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

well i'm nicely catered. blues, a magnum of leffe smoking on some nice blue and pscyho. feeling no pain. gonna fire the bbq up shortly. made chorizo burgers for tea. should be fun. off to plot a greenhouse in the back garden


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> what is your problem lad? its a forum were people are meant to be nice and helpful not act like 12 year old keyboard warriors.
> 
> but btw if i was a cockmunching nobjocky you would be the first to call my phone... if you wernt so deep in the closet acting gangster


give over sunshine it's just a giggle ne harm intended, divvent get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

all round dons.......ill bring the ribs........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> good old UK blokes being friendly as always


thats was my problem twat comming into a thread your no part off giving it


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over sunshine it's just a giggle ne harm intended, divvent get your knickers in a twist.


i know am just busting busting some balls haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

brought this flower to add to me garden....have lots of plants outside lol...liked this one as flowers looked like feathers.......


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats was my problem twat comming into a thread your no part off giving it


sorry mate didnt know this was newuserlol thread and i needed an invite, am sorry i must of got it mixed up with the UK thread please forgive me mr lord of the threads

and i wasn't 'giving it' but thanks for the good laff i remmber when i spoke like i was fiddy pence


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

i'm bout to bust me a bongo, then fire up this bad boy, but i just ran out of booze. set these coals ablaze n wander to the shop. 

anyway. your not versed to take on these lads.  watch that ic3 733twanx0r or whatever he's calling hiself. 

beer mission.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> sorry mate didnt know this was newuserlol thread and i needed an invite, am sorry i must of got it mixed up with the UK thread please forgive me mr lord of the threads
> 
> and i wasn't 'giving it' but thanks for the good laff i remmber when i spoke like i was fiddy pence



your forgiven now fuck off lmao


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm bout to bust me a bongo, then fire up this bad boy, but i just ran out of booze. set these coals ablaze n wander to the shop.
> 
> anyway. your not versed to take on these lads.  watch that ic3 733twanx0r or whatever he's calling his self.
> 
> beer mission.


get some of them bulmers red berry ciders, there the one for chilling in the sun with, refreshing to fuck!

an if your like me and dont really drink cider and more of a beer guy, trust me they are good fr a one off.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html........................hows this looking


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html........................hows this looking


the link aint working mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i realy needin a 600w ballast, how much?


U can have it mate, jus sort me a prezzi wen ya rdy


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

just trying to explane as im going thru with pics of what im doing....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Slow and steady wins the race.... Well that's my excuse any way lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

comming on nice spoon......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2741130
> Slow and steady wins the race.... Well that's my excuse any way lol


 lol its the heat man, and my small op is on hold till i get new fan ffs

spoon PM mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol its the heat man, and my small op is on hold till i get new fan ffs
> 
> spoon PM mate


Yeah I kno mate been like 3 and a half weeks from seed. There starting to speed up a little bit now. Like you said this heat ain't doin em any good. Bring on winter lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

yer i dunno whats happend this year...our fukin summer we only have a week of sun and thats it.....


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> what is your problem lad? its a forum were people are meant to be nice and helpful not act like 12 year old keyboard warriors.
> 
> but btw if i was a cockmunching nobjocky you would be the first to call my phone... if you wernt so deep in the closet acting gangster


nobmunching cockjockey ....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Cheese rolled alize poure...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Cheese rolled alize poure...


 u not noticed thi si the uk thread? not fuking nigga talk?
and anyways pal, u still aint got no avatar? cummon get a fucking grip

spoon bakatcha

and yeh the keats slowing everyone doen fo sure, going over main op later il do sum snaps and see how cooked my plants are


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

jus been rooting through that bag of my old shit and found a pair of scissors covered in hash


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U can have it mate, jus sort me a prezzi wen ya rdy


ohh realy, ill have to get postage together, hhmm could u find out how much that is, just got me cooltube today iv got the 600 bulb im almost ready to go, temps are 26 now that i got the tube in with the 250 its hotter than that outside nearly lmfao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ohh realy, ill have to get postage together, hhmm could u find out how much that is, just got me cooltube today iv got the 600 bulb im almost ready to go, temps are 26 now that i got the tube in with the 250 its hotter than that outside nearly lmfao


Yeah I will do mate mite b Monday now tho, gonna b busy tomoz. If I can ill try nip posti on sat morning.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Sambos what's the exo clone had? Jus Rhiz?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

Tell ya if it gets much hotter I'm getting a paddling pool. Me n the beer in the fucker.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I will do mate mite b Monday now tho, gonna b busy tomoz. If I can ill try nip posti on sat morning.


cheers mate, if that rvk aint taken, how much for that?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sambos what's the exo clone had? Jus Rhiz?


nuffin spoons not a thing, its a hungry fucker too i would get feedin her


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cheers mate, if that rvk aint taken, how much for that?


too fucking late!! muahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tell ya if it gets much hotter I'm getting a paddling pool. Me n the beer in the fucker.


when i went on holiday, we had a hotub and a few crates, was fuckin awesome sittin chillin, smokin some local weed n sippin on finest


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> too fucking late!! muahaha


knew ud be onit lmfao

ayway u chucked a rooted clone that i foudn outside, found out i had 4 rooted, seen a little thing in the back was like wtf ohh yeah that thing, anyway chucked it outside, never seen a plant so happy put it out last night and these temps are keepin it all guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

fuck im bored.........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cheers mate, if that rvk aint taken, how much for that?


Sorry mate ice got dibs on that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

Who's doing the best E on the rd still party flocks ? I went through that grit far too quick lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nuffin spoons not a thing, its a hungry fucker too i would get feedin her


Yeah think I'm gonna start her on base nutes next water. How much do the Exo like mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Who's doing the best E on the rd still party flocks ? I went through that grit far too quick lol


party flocks are still pretty much top but mortal kombats are spose to be real nice too, also theres white speakers back


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah think I'm gonna start her on base nutes next water. How much do the Exo like mate?


lots lool ,,,,,


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Had aload of red love hearts...brother found em lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

all them clones are good sambo, mine are in all mix an wont need feedin fer a bit cos they are jys tha rite green at the mo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Who's doing the best E on the rd still party flocks ? I went through that grit far too quick lol


The best ones I had lately wer the mortal kombats don, although them green androids are suppose to be good too ain't tried them but a m8 did, IMO can't go wrong with the mortal kombats, sae tried them too, get a 2nd opinion off him lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Had aload of red love hearts...brother found em lol


The red ones are gash, it's the white love hearts you want.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> The red ones are gash, it's the white love hearts you want.


I had love hearts years ago, the red ones, wee tiny things. Ther wer some of the pills that put me off them, took more to try and get the hit back and they just made the comedown worse the more u keep takin, that was years ago tho, all depends whose makin them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> knew ud be onit lmfao
> 
> ayway u chucked a rooted clone that i foudn outside, found out i had 4 rooted, seen a little thing in the back was like wtf ohh yeah that thing, anyway chucked it outside, never seen a plant so happy put it out last night and these temps are keepin it all guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


yeh not so bad outside, i gotta go the main opnow and i sooo cant be fucked, oh well, on me travels i go

i been after a extractor for ages, not ha dthe cash to dole out on one and a 6" will do nice, il use the 5" for intake and 6" for outlet, prolly buy the 4 at sum point then use 6 and 5 for outlet, gunna need it if this fucker keeps up, anwyays il post sum pics in a bit laters ladies


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 18, 2013)

14 hours of pushing steaming hot shite out of me rear !, I'm fucked , harvest festival on the week end, 27.000.000 deg in the shed , drooping like a post coitus stallion !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 18, 2013)

I will be geting rid of my equipment end of next week, 4'' rhino, fan, 600 sun master + few bulbs + bits & pieces
Will take half oz of sommat nice.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I had love hearts years ago, the red ones, wee tiny things. Ther wer some of the pills that put me off them, took more to try and get the hit back and they just made the comedown worse the more u keep takin, that was years ago tho, all depends whose makin them


Yeah mate I had the same experience made me feel like I needed to go lie on the tracks and the more ya take the worse it gets lol. But the batch of white love hearts up my end were on another level, some of the best if had!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I will be geting rid of my equipment end of next week, 4'' rhino, fan, 600 sun master + few bulbs + bits & pieces
> Will take half oz of sommat nice.


no more growin for baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no more growin for baz?


Not till I win the lotto & can fuck off & buy some were with no cunting neighbours !


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol what's wrong with 420? I'm on there aswell only recently joined.


i cant take the socialist cock being rammed so hard down my throat it hits the gag reflex , a bigger nest of cunts is hard to find , post something they dont like and watch what happens , you think the uk thread here can be harsh wait till you see the response you get for the slightest indiscretion , be prepared to labelled


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

moggs mus b tempted to punt sum of yer photos weed t sambo...u sayin u only getting 160 sometimes...he can do bttr than tha...u mus have a fuk load of gear as u sound much bigger than me re photos alone....what givs man?


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> N mogs stop bin shady u cunt. U got .pool and parantly all this n that. Fuk me bruv sort the lads out. If u give nice things I recive nice thjngs.. plus we wont call u chedder.


did i mention the pool ? we got a pool ya know , the ahhhhhhhhhhhh feeling as i dive in is hard to express , it could be the tingle of the soft slightly warm water , could be the refreshing splash of pinkys in cooling cooling liquid , could be trying to shag the mrs in the shallow end , we got a pool ya know !

the price is a bit off , the good stuffs taken so only leaves stuff like autos and sweet105 which compared to say cheese is toss , sambo has to look after his reputation so cant go selling this sort of stuff unless its shit cheap and being honest the amount hes looking to pay i can better locally , a ton on an oz ,,,,,, umm , so i recon i could squeese a few more quid out of him but this wont help flogging online at all , much better he has the good stuff and commands a decent price for quality green


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

u should send me a sample of this crap you saying bout, if good enough ill pay ya the 120 u want, aint just about selling the good shit on there mogs people wont cheap weed too.....

some of the biggest sellers on there are the ones selling cheap shit weed lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

fuk me only poped seeds in earlyer poped out...come back and the seed shell has poped out top with little leafs trting to push out.....lol......fuk me its warm just sat in a hall with like 50 ppl watching kids play ans i was sweating like a bitch.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

lets all join ...call them wankers and then fuk off lol....


moggggys said:


> i cant take the socialist cock being rammed so hard down my throat it hits the gag reflex , a bigger nest of cunts is hard to find , post something they dont like and watch what happens , you think the uk thread here can be harsh wait till you see the response you get for the slightest indiscretion , be prepared to labelled


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u should send me a sample of this crap you saying bout, if good enough ill pay ya the 120 u want, aint just about selling the good shit on there mogs people wont cheap weed too.....
> 
> some of the biggest sellers on there are the ones selling cheap shit weed lol


 I know sambo, that cunt from Mexico was still on ther not long ago, maybe still is?? Selling his shit weed that can't even get thru customs lol. Aye loads of people want average/not so good weed if she's goin cheap. Wht u reckon I'd get for a 5 week or so flowered auto? Lol, not much I'd say, she's goina be smoked anyway, fuck it, I got fuckall else lol!


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u should send me a sample of this crap you saying bout, if good enough ill pay ya the 120 u want, aint just about selling the good shit on there mogs people wont cheap weed too.....
> 
> some of the biggest sellers on there are the ones selling cheap shit weed lol



are you sure ?, ill bang a bit in the post if you want it , a couple of samples , shoot a safe addy to that email i sent you and ill get it sorted , need to suss a way of sending it stealthy and i dont have a vaccy sealer , ummmmmm


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u should send me a sample of this crap you saying bout, if good enough ill pay ya the 120 u want, aint just about selling the good shit on there mogs people wont cheap weed too.....
> 
> some of the biggest sellers on there are the ones selling cheap shit weed lol


soapbar even sells on there, says it all ffs, if someone can get weed tenner a g inc postage, they will be all over it, as long as it aint damp shyt ofc

just comparing other vendors with all their 17 quid a gramm of cheese or haze, not everyone can afford that so if there is a cheap weed avalable that will be thei no 1 source, just need to get ur feedback up high sambs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

i no lads you aint gotta tell me, il get there my own crop is 5wk off got clones waiting to root and should be ordering some hash from abroad next week n vend in at a much higher price on me page


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

am bak cuntbags
here we are at day ??? veg coz i have n fucking clue, but its only flower that matters so meh!

so ther on 5ml of base and considering the temps ther ok, only thing im finding is slow growth, but soon as this 6" extractor lands il add that with the 5" for outlet and have a 4" inlet



oh yeh sambo fairys in the wind went 2nd class recorded m8, ul have it saturday morning so be up u cunt


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lets all join ...call them wankers and then fuk off lol....


total left wing agenda , anything related to colour , sex or right wing politics has the cunts frothing at the fanny for your blood 

i was banned last time because there was a thread about a lad with aids , hes popped into his job centre signing on and in the convo about looking for jobs the jc says he should inform potential employers about his illness , the thread then was a diatribe of shit about how its fuck all to do with the jc , its the government , its thatcher and she stole our milk etc etc , mogs thinks do i want some fucker with aids potentially infecting others ? well no and common sense says a degenerative and infectious disease should be told to potential employers 

so i googled the lad 

and it turned out hes not only got aids but hes proud of the fact , believe it or not hes on an aids forum and took a video which was him telling his mother he had aids !!!!! the callous cunt 

so i posted this up and of course was called both a nazi and a hater of gays etc etc and a day later sure as shit i cant log on 

so walk the uk420 path but wear a stab proof vest as the fuckers can and will stab you in the back , they can lick the yummy cheese off the end of my crusty knob


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no lads you aint gotta tell me, il get there my own crop is 5wk off got clones waiting to root and should be ordering some hash from abroad next week n vend in at a much higher price on me page


what kind of hash u gettin?

is the psyco a sat or dom, every pic i see its got those thin fan leaves, looks like some sorta sativa?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am bak cuntbags
> here we are at day ??? veg coz i have n fucking clue, but its only flower that matters so meh!
> 
> so ther on 5ml of base and considering the temps ther ok, only thing im finding is slow growth, but soon as this 6" extractor lands il add that with the 5" for outlet and have a 4" inlet
> ...


any chance of wrapping them psycho up and sendin them back to me m8??? 

Oj, u big nancy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what kind of hash u gettin?


prob goldseal from holland, or may go for some exotic shit from the phillipines.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> prob goldseal from holland, or may go for some exotic shit from the phillipines.


nice, i got some goldseal from mrcronk, shoulda took ur advice an stayed away from him, that was the stuff i put a pic up of, had an oz before that from someone else was alot better than mrconks shyte, it was like a soft soapbar, got it sold finally tho ffs.................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am bak cuntbags
> here we are at day ??? veg coz i have n fucking clue, but its only flower that matters so meh!
> 
> so ther on 5ml of base and considering the temps ther ok, only thing im finding is slow growth, but soon as this 6" extractor lands il add that with the 5" for outlet and have a 4" inlet
> ...



Yeh not.lookin too bad mate think u might pull a full oz of them


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh not.lookin too bad mate think u might pull a full oz of them


hel be livin in the bahamas if he gets that :0


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon rapeking said:


> oh n if u dnt stop it you naughty boys ill get big black dave to rape ya mum then shit on her chest while he shoots his load in her face......blah blah blah .... lol


is that a promise?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't get how so many argue online it's just pointless n childish. I hope you all get good yields of good weed to smoke sell or whatever you wanna do with it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> again for those hard off hearing
> 
> ..._new user suck ya mum blud n i aint even black or ghetto lol
> _
> ...


lmao i live in buckinghamshire and never been to prison in my life you need help little boy.............


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 18, 2013)

Ha. Some funny reading in here tonight lads. IC3...your profile pic made me choke on my beer when I noticed it. Too funny


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

with pics like yours lemon king how u can call anyone a shit grower is beyond me lol

my little sister can grow better than you lmao no really she can.

she pretty much grew these when i was on holiday for a month.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Don't get how so many argue online it's just pointless n childish. I hope you all get good yields of good weed to smoke sell or whatever you wanna do with it.


i cant be arsed , lifes too short , ill read it all but lemon wanking will take anything said and twist it to his own ends ,waste of my breath , you can at least revel in the fact that hes deluded and will amount to nothing as the very people who can give him the info to hit a gram a watt think hes a cunt and will not help him whatsoever , not there loss 



112 oz grow 4x600 , note im a posh bastard so growstars and digi


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao yer it is........View attachment 2741445View attachment 2741446.imc gay...lmao is that it or is that ya bro again with his hand up ya ass.....fuk me lad come back and insult when u got betta grow.....ya plants luk fuked anyways......twat.....


ease up on tha nuts man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Ha. Some funny reading in here tonight lads. IC3...your profile pic made me choke on my beer when I noticed it. Too funny


 only quality at my end matey hows trix?



moggggys said:


> i cant be arsed , lifes too short , ill read it all but lemon wanking will take anything said and twist it to his own ends ,waste of my breath ,


 no too fucking busy gifting ur hash to ur buyers rather than the lads u cunt!
#

anwyays how many u got under them ther 4 lights? i got 25 under mine, if wasent so hot id add the 5th light


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

112 oz grow 4x600 , note im a posh bastard so growstars and digi[/QUOTE]

u forgot a stingy bastard too mog lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice grow that mogs  what strain and how many girls you have plus veg time? Sorry to be a pain lol got a similar set up but was only aimming for round 2 boxes.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

are we showing off then?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY less u know, the less your sergeant knows.
> 
> iikode i told u before stop stealing google images u theifing cunt.,


cant help it, just wanna be like you guys i suppose


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only quality at my end matey hows trix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 meter grow bag trays yeah and 6 litre pots , 3 to a tray but sometimes 4 depending on plant size , 8 trays in total so 24-32 plants , veg time between 3 and 5 weeks ( in pot not clone time so depends on when there taken normally early flower ) , bit of training and topping to control things , shit weather then its above the 80oz , generally around the 100 oz a time with a best of 132 , the strains are cheese and nebular , cheese gets taken in 2 stages being topped then the bottoms allowed to go an extra 2 weeks so 10-11 weeks , neb sometimes gets the same but more likely is down in 8


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

didnt take long to scare him off then didit


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds good that mog would be happy with that result for sure. How old you lot if dont mind me asking?


----------



## indikat (Jul 18, 2013)

dunno wat im smokin tonite but it is a face stone wiv the back of my head bein lifted...I have tolerance issues due to "addiction" so this is quite a stone for me, dunno if its soma diesel ny 47 or ch9 or black Russian....also smoked a blunt od it an u can really taste tha bat shit...this is a good thing... in a smoke lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> dunno wat im smokin tonite but it is a face stone wiv the back of my head bein lifted...I have tolerance issues due to "addiction" so this is quite a stone for me, dunno if its soma diesel ny 47 or ch9 or black Russian....also smoked a blunt od it an u can really taste tha bat shit...this is a good thing... in a smoke lmfao


ffs ur such a tease, i ended up gettin some bulmers cuz goin without is killin me right now, dont help im on here staring at what i had once, and what everyone else has grown fs


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only quality at my end matey hows trix?
> 
> All right I guess. No job, so living cheap, but just harvested some pretty dank chernobyl, so the rest of summer don't look too bad now. Swing and roundabouts all the way. Just on here for a nosey. Might post some bud porn later, when the dust has settled...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Way to much arguing on here.... 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u_cIhnUEEng


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Way to much arguing on here....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u_cIhnUEEng


is the way off the thread alot of us no each other personally not just online, and if u dont like the arguing this isnt the only thread on the site


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

bud porn ? these are getting fuckin huge , trainwreaks bushy thats for sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> 1 meter grow bag trays yeah and 6 litre pots , 3 to a tray but sometimes 4 depending on plant size , 8 trays in total so 24-32 plants , veg time between 3 and 5 weeks ( in pot not clone time so depends on when there taken normally early flower ) , bit of training and topping to control things , shit weather then its above the 80oz , generally around the 100 oz a time with a best of 132 , the strains are cheese and nebular , cheese gets taken in 2 stages being topped then the bottoms allowed to go an extra 2 weeks so 10-11 weeks , neb sometimes gets the same but more likely is down in 8


dunno if u cought my apdtae but im about 3 weeks in from seed, i thik im getting kinda slow growth down to the heat but im not timing my veg, ther gunna be flipped wen im ready, even if its another 5 weeks,
im runing 25 under the 4x600 gunna strip the bottom of em all, dunno bowt topping and ive got absolutely no stretch for the first time so duno how thats gunna work, first BIG OP, so just gotta se how it goes and get it reigned n, buying roll of mylar next week to hang and surround the grow so that should help, just ned ta get these temps under control, but knowingmy lucj it will be cold as fuck by the time i do, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Since were sucking each other off that shit slh you mentioned
> 
> View attachment 2741509View attachment 2741510View attachment 2741511View attachment 2741512View attachment 2741513View attachment 2741514View attachment 2741515


Lmfao.....take them away would ye


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 18, 2013)

More like this.....

is what i meant.

A bit leafy cos I got lazy picking sugar leaves off the cutters, and on the skinny side because I had some.....errr.....nute issues, but all bud is covered in trichs and goo and already potent as hell. Haven;t weighed it up yet. Main cola s still hanging up...


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

What do you think the bud is like to smoke from autos?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I say just meet up n have it out like men... What's the odds I got a few bags I fancy doubling


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Autos are a hit and miss IMO its game of luck with them I've had two auto strains that was fine to smoke nothing amazing and yielded average 1.5oz a plant. Not doing them no more though had enough of needing luck


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Autos are a hit and miss IMO its game of luck with them I've had two auto strains that was fine to smoke nothing amazing and yielded average 1.5oz a plant. Not doing them no more though had enough of needing luck


Well maybe ill be lucky even tho it is my first grow haha did you grow soil or hydro?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> Well maybe ill be lucky even tho it is my first grow haha did you grow soil or hydro?


stick to normal strains, u can make them autoflower, by 12/12 from seed, cheaper on electric, and better smoke all round, sure theres some good ones out there, but not worth the risk, i grew out an auto northern lights, wernt the best smoke i had, id say t was like somethin ud buy once, nothin exciting just an average smoke, but when compared to quality like cheese, then ur way outa the league


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> stick to normal strains, u can make them autoflower, by 12/12 from seed, cheaper on electric, and better smoke all round, sure theres some good ones out there, but not worth the risk, i grew out an auto northern lights, wernt the best smoke i had, id say t was like somethin ud buy once, nothin exciting just an average smoke, but when compared to quality like cheese, then ur way outa the league


Thats a bit shit i just bought some Auto Anubis strains from pyramid plus i really havnt got the time to be growing for 4-5 months for a yield or id defo be doing some haze plants

SEED: http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/pyramidseeds/auto-anubis.html


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> Thats a bit shit i just bought some Auto Anubis strains from pyramid plus i really havnt got the time to be growing for 4-5 months for a yield or id defo be doing some haze plants


4-5 months? you have been fooled by marketing bullshit, i bet those autos will cost you more time, and money than any photo could, photos are simple theyv been mastered 12/12 from seed could take u 10 weeks seed to harvest, those pesky autos will teach you, mine was meant to be done a a few weeks before i chopped, infact it was meant to be done in about 6 weeks into flower, i chopped at 8 and it still wernt done


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

the yellowin is from the ripen i use at the end, thats one week veg 8wk flower and one week dry 26oz in ten weeks.

aint no auto thats doing that


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 4-5 months? you have been fooled by marketing bullshit, i bet those autos will cost you more time, and money than any photo could, photos are simple theyv been mastered 12/12 from seed could take u 10 weeks seed to harvest, those pesky autos will teach you, mine was meant to be done a a few weeks before i chopped, infact it was meant to be done in about 6 weeks into flower, i chopped at 8 and it still wernt done


dam  

Well how much do you yeild on a photo doin 12/12 from seed?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> dam
> 
> Well how much do you yeild on a photo doin 12/12 from seed?


it all depends, look at sambo he got 12 oz off 2 plants or summit, an im pretty sure they only had like a week veg, its all about ur lighting medium etc, but autos are defonatly not worth it if ur going all out on them, if u havnt got them in soil, id reccomend go an buy some new seeds and feed them auto seeds to the birds or summit, they love weed seeds

ur answer - more than autos

i got 32g off 1 auto, not bad for first grow but nothing compared to what a photo could have done in that amount of time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> it all depends, look at sambo he got 12 oz off 2 plants or summit, an im pretty sure they only had like a week veg, its all about ur lighting medium etc, but autos are defonatly not worth it if ur going all out on them, if u havnt got them in soil, id reccomend go an buy some new seeds and feed them auto seeds to the birds or summit, they love weed seeds
> 
> ur answer - more than autos


na dont feed em to th ebirds just plant emin ya garden if u got a big garden fuk it and let em roll, germ em inside first tho.

buy 1 photo fem and clone it and whoola jobz a gudun


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> What do you think the bud is like to smoke from autos?


some good , some great , some shit , depends , most find it a heavy body stone and the taste can be a bit toss depending on strain of course , there good in certain grow sits but as kode says unless theres a reason for growing them then it can be better to grow a normal strain


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno if u cought my apdtae but im about 3 weeks in from seed, i thik im getting kinda slow growth down to the heat but im not timing my veg, ther gunna be flipped wen im ready, even if its another 5 weeks,
> im runing 25 under the 4x600 gunna strip the bottom of em all, dunno bowt topping and ive got absolutely no stretch for the first time so duno how thats gunna work, first BIG OP, so just gotta se how it goes and get it reigned n, buying roll of mylar next week to hang and surround the grow so that should help, just ned ta get these temps under control, but knowingmy lucj it will be cold as fuck by the time i do, lol


cool 

not a fan of mylar myself , it can degrade if certain things are sprayed on it and this includes plant food , it can become rather rough 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hot-Tub-Insulation-600mm-wide-x-7-5m-long-/280746204665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item415dc71df9

much better imo


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 18, 2013)

I grew one auto, which tasted crap and was weak as. I also grew one regular 12/12 from seed, and it was pretty messed up. Might have been a runt anyway, but it looked like toss for about 6 weeks then ended up a single fluffy foot long cola. 1.5Oz if I remember right. Didn't really finish any quicker though. Clones are the way to go if you want quick.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> cool
> 
> not a fan of mylar myself , it can degrade if certain things are sprayed on it and this includes plant food , it can become rather rough
> 
> ...


 u reckon thats good for the relfection then yeh?
could use it for the celing of the op to i reckon its a celler remeber so would seal it in get the staple gun out lol


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

i havnt somked weed since i was a kid an carnt remember the difference between the different feelings of being stoned, am guessing a body stonned is shit tho haha


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u reckon thats good for the relfection then yeh?
> could use it for the celing of the op to i reckon its a celler remeber so would seal it in get the staple gun out lol


ive used it ( not from this place mind ) and stuck it onto plaster using carpet spray glue , stuck a treat and was a bit of a bastard to remove when i took the grow down , couldnt have been easier spraying the wall and just pushing it against it


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> i havnt somked weed since i was a kid an carnt remember the difference between the different feelings of being stoned, am guessing a body stonned is shit tho haha


its not shit, i rememer my auto when i smoked it was some nasty shit i couldnt literally smoke a joint of it, mind u it was cut early, but as it came round to cure, yeah cure i had to couldnt smoke it so it sat in a jar, it wernt bad it was smokable but still had a crappy taste, hard to describe, it wernt hay tasting after cure just plain is all i can describe, plain taste, it didnt have any significant taste like other weed i have smoked thats been dry, i sat and smoked like 2g in one night and was still able to get up and go to bed which is a bad sign ofcourse.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

deviney said:


> i havnt somked weed since i was a kid an carnt remember the difference between the different feelings of being stoned, am guessing a body stonned is shit tho haha


sats for the high indis for the stone , sats to bring a mood change , a light headedness , a wont shut the fuck up state of affairs , indis to get mongoloid , to be stuperfied , to not give a shit , to raid the fridge , to bugger off to the garage and forget your wallet 3 times


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

View attachment 2741594



..........................


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i still aint seen better spesh from you ic3, after all it was you who came to my diary n started spouting shit, and after all that bird you wouldnt let sum internet paki call you a cunt. especially not when hes calling you out. ic3 you cannot grow weed mate 4 oz is fuck all.
> 
> like i said whenever your ready son!


ohh hes still here, hhmmm shew sheeeeew u peskering flee


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its not shit, i rememer my auto when i smoked it was some nasty shit i couldnt literally smoke a joint of it, mind u it was cut early, but as it came round to cure, yeah cure i had to couldnt smoke it so it sat in a jar, it wernt bad it was smokable but still had a crappy taste, hard to describe, it wernt hay tasting after cure just plain is all i can describe, plain taste, it didnt have any significant taste like other weed i have smoked thats been dry, i sat and smoked like 2g in one night and was still able to get up and go to bed which is a bad sign ofcourse.


a sort of fuel chemical taste ? bit earthy maybe ? thats the bastard 

oddly i once grew a crop of autos and dropped onto a friend along with cheese , the report came back that people wanted more of the lowryder cheese ! not sure if this was because it was just different or what but still found it an oddity


----------



## deviney (Jul 18, 2013)

think i used to smoke sats when i was a kid... maybe that why this haze shit sends me white an i carnt smoke it hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

moggggys said:


> a sort of fuel chemical taste ? bit earthy maybe ? thats the bastard
> 
> oddly i once grew a crop of autos and dropped onto a friend along with cheese , the report came back that people wanted more of the lowryder cheese ! not sure if this was because it was just different or what but still found it an oddity


yeah exactly kinda chemiaclly fually but not as strong, i had my master kush chopped i noticed the difference straight away, had an earthy taste and kinda tasted likeberries oddly enough, like a earthy berries taste, was a fucker cuz i was rollin blunts packin weed like i had an unlimited supply so i was choking every toke i took thats what i want, not a plain taste where i can smoke it all day like fags, i wanna be demobilized for 3 hours sat watching the credits of batman, and look down at me ashtray with basically a full joint left init thinkin wtf im fuckin stoned!


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

From someone who's done over 6 grows of autos I'm telling you don't waste your time. I was starting mine in a spot then 2 weeks pot up into finals and grow em for 6 weeks with a strain like critical jack. Would pull 10oz average every 6weeks but the quality can't be compared to proper weed... If something's not broke dont try fix it. I'm going back to photos


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

fuk me well i did go to bed but 2 hot even with fan blowin and carnt settle..missis hoggin the bed 2...fukin splitass


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2013)

just had me pal telling me once a plants started flower (physco) it CANT gop bak in veg, lol, also the same guy who says a 600 watt light is for 4 plnats MAX lol

go figure some dudes


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah it's bloody hot aint it, pisses me off and my rooms a mess that's jarring aswell swear Ive got ocd lol tomorrow it's getting a proper good fucking clean then ill treat myself to some stuff for the grow.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

How much roughly does the 4 600w set up cost a week in leccy? Thinking fuck it just steal it anyway tbh lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 18, 2013)

stealing leccy is a no no lad u get caught youll prob get done more for that than ya plants lol.....im running 2 400w hps with 2 rvk and fans goin i prob stik on extra tenna a week......


----------



## moggggys (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How much roughly does the 4 600w set up cost a week in leccy? Thinking fuck it just steal it anyway tbh lol



never ever steal it , not worth the risk at all for the small cost 

depends on supplier of course , pay as you go with eon will shag you at a shade under 7 quid a day including fans and extraction , thats on economy severn with lights on at night


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Cheers people guess better of just paying it then. Was half just thinking if they catch me with plants ill be in shit anyway so fuck em lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

This sun needs to fuck off I honestly prefer winter even when heat aint an issue with plants. Glad England's normally fucking cold


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

well looks to be another sleepless night for me, not the heat thats bothering me neither, my temps are at 29 now was the usual for this tima night, the poor 4 inch is trying its hardest, ill give it an easier job when i get my rvk, turn the little budget fan an filter into a carbon scrubber, dont want no neighbors talkin bout weed smells this time around, last round i had my neighbor talking to me, he said he thought downstairs were growing it, i just told him i was smoking in the house and bangin on how i never smoke in the house when ofc i do, he asked ifit was cheese i was smokin i was just like yep yep and yep, good thing he got a kid or hed be in me house smokin my stash the nosey cunt.

This time i cant afford to let his fuckin stuck up bitch cunt whore of a girlfreind even get a scent of my goodness, long story short my dog attacked her dog for being a cunt and she realy dont like me anymore, clumsy bitch even dobbed us into the council for "not picking up dog shit in the garden" she wernt pleased when she found out it was when her boyfreind let the dog out to the garden LMFAO their poor dog is sat indoors allday ery day, gets a walk every nownthen, hear the fuckin bitch leaving it locked out on the balcony and if u dont know the size of the balconies ill put a pic up ull get the general idea.

nevermind the plants, thats my tip up of a balcony hers aint any different, might be abit tidy, and dog shyt stains all over the place cuz it dont get out, i just had to laugh when she came to the door complaining about dog shit cuz i seen her bf out there everyday ignoring it, and my dog dont even get in the back garden so wtf


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm still awake because of the heat lol my temps are at 27 but have gone upto 32. Defiantly expect the plants yield to suffer. Be glad to take the shit down and get the hydro system set up. Then it's onto looking for a right place to rent.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I'm still awake because of the heat lol my temps are at 27 but have gone upto 32. Defiantly expect the plants yield to suffer. Be glad to take the shit down and get the hydro system set up. Then it's onto looking for a right place to rent.


rent an office building lmao, they cheaper than houses i think, anyone ever try renting out warehouses? u could get away with some nasty powerbills if u were to get ur hands on one of them


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

i would just go for a house 2-3 bed veg room and a couple of flower rooms,

and goooooooooooooooooooooood morning peoples


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

good mornin sambo, whatcha doin up so early, arnt u a lazy stoner ur mornin aint till 2pm?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> good mornin sambo, whatcha doin up so early, arnt u a lazy stoner ur mornin aint till 2pm?


no mate im up early everyday, wasnt drinking or smoking last night so extra early today.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate im up early everyday, wasnt drinking or smoking last night so extra early today.


unexpected lmao, fuckin bored, sittin her applyin for jobs browsing through the road, fuckall todo when u aint got nothin to smoke, got a few ciders left but not realy a breakfast meal isitnow

did ur culero arrive? how was the smoke?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> unexpected lmao, fuckin bored, sittin her applyin for jobs browsing through the road, fuckall todo when u aint got nothin to smoke, got a few ciders left but not realy a breakfast meal isitnow
> 
> did ur culero arrive? how was the smoke?



im just playing football manager and been applying for mobile fones with a account i dont give a fuck about any more got a xperia j coming 2mora should be able to sell that for 70-80quid, got accepted on some real nice fones but they wont a 100 deposit


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im just playing football manager and been applying for mobile fones with a account i dont give a fuck about any more got a xperia j coming 2mora should be able to sell that for 70-80quid, got accepted on some real nice fones but they wont a 100 deposit


lmao, and they dont hunt you down for the money u owe them for the phone?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lmao, and they dont hunt you down for the money u owe them for the phone?


just normal balliffs dont answer the door theres fuck all they can do i got loads on me case anyway lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just normal balliffs dont answer the door theres fuck all they can do i got loads on me case anyway lol


nice, iv still got a contract phone iv had for years, contracts canceled onit, but still got the phone, how was ur culero then? did it arrive
ohh @baz ill take ur ruck extractor off ur hands, will have to be cash tho cuz im weedless as per.

plan for this harvest is keep most ofit, just sell enough to buy into something that can make my money back + profit, so i should be sorted this harvest, cant come quick enough


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I ain't even been a kip yet :/ can tell I'm outta weed lol god some cream caramel coming from a mate later and tangerine dream from a friends uncles grow... He doesn't know his nephew told me he grows but wish I could watch him cure, his buds are spot on.

any you lads grown critical + by dinafem? Big yield and quick flower but its finding the right pheno. Be good to be able to buy clones of strains with different advantages for sure. I had 2 great phenos I wish I kept cuts with my liberty haze one was ready at breeders time stated and smelt the best and then another was just a big yielder. Wish I didnt have to buy seeds of the critcal rather get a cut n know what it's gonna do.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I ain't even been a kip yet :/ can tell I'm outta weed lol god some cream caramel coming from a mate later and tangerine dream from a friends uncles grow... He doesn't know his nephew told me he grows but wish I could watch him cure, his buds are spot on.
> 
> any you lads grown critical + by dinafem? Big yield and quick flower but its finding the right pheno. Be good to be able to buy clones of strains with different advantages for sure. I had 2 great phenos I wish I kept cuts with my liberty haze one was ready at breeders time stated and smelt the best and then another was just a big yielder. Wish I didnt have to buy seeds of the critcal rather get a cut n know what it's gonna do.


i remember sombody sayin they grew out critical on here, they said good yield but crap smoke pretty much sums it up, am sure ull get a more detailed summary later when everyones up, i havnt been to sleep either


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> not surprised loooooooool


ohh the bigmans back


think its about time to put u on the threads ignore list


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

This guys a right little keyboard warrior ain't he lol. 
Morning people, bother hard day of graft for me then full weekend off woop


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2013)

have any of you had to give your name and address when posting something? they said theres new rules on what you can post and they want your details before they'll send anything. i wish the mrs had the brains to give a fake name and addy.

sambo let me know if that got there ok. im paraniod as fuck. that vaporizer came back yesterday which doesnt help lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> have any of you had to give your name and address when posting something? they said theres new rules on what you can post and they want your details before they'll send anything. i wish the mrs had the brains to give a fake name and addy.
> 
> sambo let me know if that got there ok. im paraniod as fuck. that vaporizer came back yesterday which doesnt help lmao


thats some bull SHIT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Morning boys another fookin hot one today aye. Well gotta go grow shop when he opens get all me cloning gear some coco and some topmax along with loads of other shit god all I seem to do is spend cash on me grow Lol.might just get jiffy pellets plus it will make it easier to give em to the fairy if there's any folk who want


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> have any of you had to give your name and address when posting something? they said theres new rules on what you can post and they want your details before they'll send anything. i wish the mrs had the brains to give a fake name and addy.
> 
> sambo let me know if that got there ok. im paraniod as fuck. that vaporizer came back yesterday which doesnt help lmao


that must be a welsh thing mate never been asked shit like that only, is it a item of value when i send special


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning boys another fookin hot one today aye. Well gotta go grow shop when he opens get all me cloning gear some coco and some topmax along with loads of other shit god all I seem to do is spend cash on me grow Lol.might just get jiffy pellets plus it will make it easier to give em to the fairy if there's any folk who want



what strains are the bizzle?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Humboldt blue dream and bubba kush at the mo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Humboldt blue dream and bubba kush at the mo


if your up for send me some cuts im game and would return the favour, i would just be selling them tho mate so no worries if not.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

anyone tried sensi advanced nutes? think im goin all out this round with the nutes an stuff, bigbud, the lot it aint that expensive anymore last year it was at least double the price itis now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I think if I pull it off I'm gonna have a shit load cuz I proper got to strip em back so that wouldn't be a problem mate. I aint promising tho Cuz this is my 1st time trying out clones so shit could get messy Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

No I've always been a canna boy myself mate I'm switching from boost to topmax this round tho its cheaper and I've heard its better so fuck it I'm a give it a whirl


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

think im gonna try it, just for bloom no need wastin money on shyt for veg lmao biogrow does it, wanna get max weight this round, think im even gonna be addin my 250 ontop of 600 for extra flowerpower, squeeze every gramm outa it that i can


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I think if I pull it off I'm gonna have a shit load cuz I proper got to strip em back so that wouldn't be a problem mate. I aint promising tho Cuz this is my 1st time trying out clones so shit could get messy Lol


use a propergator and jiffy pellets, when slicing the clone give it a split with the scalpal at the bottom open up more of the inside for the clonex to get too, do not keep spraying them with water better is to keep a eye on the jiffy pellets and spray them when they get a little bit too dry, leave your vents closed for about 5-7days then open them.

overwatering/misting is the easiest way to fuck them up, i dont even look at mine for 3days then will spray the pellet a little.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats some bull SHIT


i dont think its to catch out us lot sending samples. its more aerosols and stuff i think. they gave her a leaflet with this on http://www.royalmail.com/personal/help-and-support/Tell-me-about-Prohibited-Goods


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Cheers man I'm gonna have a good scout in the shop mate I can't wait to try this been waiting so long for this set up and I'm finally here


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that must be a welsh thing mate never been asked shit like that only, is it a item of value when i send special


its the first time its happend to me mate. it says its valide from the 15th of july on the leaflet


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No I've always been a canna boy myself mate I'm switching from boost to topmax this round tho its cheaper and I've heard its better so fuck it I'm a give it a whirl


if youve got good air flow mate foliar feeding canna boost saves loads. i sprayed mine the last 2 grows, i was using about 4-6ml a week. if i put it in my rez id have uses about 100ml every week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh I've got pretty good airflow mate I don't know if I'd want to spray it on my bud tho it fookin stinks don't it lol .I always spray my veggers but just plain water they seem to love it.I just don't wanna end up with bud rot


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

heres my little critical + freebie. Think she had about 2 week from seed then she got flipped with the rest not lookin too bad for a freebie aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

jiffys at the ready scalpel steady Lol right I'm gonna get busy with the fizzy and start butchering me plants


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Is nite nite spider mite just neem oil???


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

was on the sr earlier, and saw philipino hash, i remember watching a documentary about people smuggling hash from the philipines, it cost them 200 dollars a kilo, this guy would go over there buy a shit load of it stash it on his hotels roof, and make trips there n back with a half kilo in his belly, thot it would be alot cheaper on sr from philipines, well least they aint gettin robbed anymore

they still sellin it cheap tho on sr, an some people sayin its the best theyv had

@ indi howd u lose track of strains? im too busy over obsessing about my plants i can tell em all apart, i even know the one thats a day younger than the other 3, and surprisingly enough u can veg 4 plants pretty good under a 250 shawn ull have no problems havin 4 veggers in ur tent, but with the mothers n clones u might have to cram em in abit, or u can use ur veggers as mothers, take clones off them before puttin em into flower, easier than havin 2 mothers sat there all the time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

that's them done let's hope they survive Lol. Think I've done 14 and it hasn't even touched the mother fuck sake what am I gonna do?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

after the chop!!!! Looks like one of em gonna have to go outside lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

lookin good shawn, whats ur plan for perp grow then lets hear it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> was on the sr earlier, and saw philipino hash, i remember watching a documentary about people smuggling hash from the philipines, it cost them 200 dollars a kilo, this guy would go over there buy a shit load of it stash it on his hotels roof, and make trips there n back with a half kilo in his belly, thot it would be alot cheaper on sr from philipines, well least they aint gettin robbed anymore
> 
> they still sellin it cheap tho on sr, an some people sayin its the best theyv had
> 
> @ indi howd u lose track of strains? im too busy over obsessing about my plants i can tell em all apart, i even know the one thats a day younger than the other 3, and surprisingly enough u can veg 4 plants pretty good under a 250 shawn ull have no problems havin 4 veggers in ur tent, but with the mothers n clones u might have to cram em in abit, or u can use ur veggers as mothers, take clones off them before puttin em into flower, easier than havin 2 mothers sat there all the time.


was that the ganjaman hash on sr u was looking at? that is what im thinking of buyin 50g off its on special at the minit and reviews everyone ive read has been amazing, could charge 20-22 a gram for that once in the uk.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> was that the ganjaman hash on sr u was looking at? that is what im thinking of buyin 50g off its on special at the minit and reviews everyone ive read has been amazing, could charge 20-22 a gram for that once in the uk.


yeah it was mate, im havin another look now, but all the feedback said it was the best theyv had.

these fuckin yanks ffs theyv changed everything, was watchin this video this mornin they had been smokin all that fancy bho bubble iso hash, they got a brick of morrocon, and what do they do? take a stanley knife to it and sit there slicing bits off takin forever to make a bowl, they are that retarded they dont know u have to light it lightly for it to fluff up LMAO they have no clue

sambo check out theanchor, indian charas 140 quid for an oz of it? straight from india so ur gettin best price


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> lookin good shawn, whats ur plan for perp grow then lets hear it


Hahaha well I'm gonna have to wait till this lots done cuz there ain't no more space in the flower tent I wanted to chuck one if the mothers in but too crammed. So on the next flip I'm gonna chuck 3 plants in then 4 weeks into that I should hopefully have another 3 to chuck in and so in and so forth Lol. so ill be harvesting every month hopefully if I can poll it off. I tell ya if theses clones root its a piece of piss


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah it was mate, im havin another look now, but all the feedback said it was the best theyv had.


got a xperia j coming today and a xperia z on monday should be nearly the cash to buy that 50g


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got a xperia j coming today and a xperia z on monday should be nearly the cash to buy that 50g


good stuff, just make sure u dont smoke it first haha, one of them is doin opium aswell from india 100g for 2k is that a good price? i dunno

all i know is that u get a gram per poppy if ur lucky done some research way back on them


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha well I'm gonna have to wait till this lots done cuz there ain't no more space in the flower tent I wanted to chuck one if the mothers in but too crammed. So on the next flip I'm gonna chuck 3 plants in then 4 weeks into that I should hopefully have another 3 to chuck in and so in and so forth Lol. so ill be harvesting every month hopefully if I can poll it off. I tell ya if theses clones root its a piece of piss


get rid of the mothers mate, just take loadsa clons off the plants before they go into flower, save u space, pick the best 3 to keep veg em up nicley and take clones off them before going into flower again.

got the idea off a guy on youtube, used to follow his grows, but i think he got busted no more videos since like 3 months ago


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

afternoon bum bandits.....well been giving plants nothing but water last 4 days due to the slight nut burn i had.....seems to be ok now....buds getting dense now ...2 weeks till 10 weeks......chekd me seeds this morning....seem to have started shooting....the gold bit quicker than the blue cheese.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Lookin nice imc don't you top your plants? You'll get a better yield if you do


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer they been toped....


shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin nice imc don't you top your plants? You'll get a better yield if you do


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

prob see betta on this one....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get rid of the mothers mate, just take loadsa clons off the plants before they go into flower, save u space, pick the best 3 to keep veg em up nicley and take clones off them before going into flower again.
> 
> got the idea off a guy on youtube, used to follow his grows, but i think he got busted no more videos since like 3 months ago


Lol. Yeh I'm gonna get rid of the mothers next time round I'm just gonna Chuck them 2 n the flower tent by then they should be fookin massive so just the 2 should do then after 4 weeks hopefully I'll have another load ready to throw in


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

the plants have 3 bigger nugs at top i think i toped a few then a coupe i toped again.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh that's better Lol lookin very nice mate how long j got left ya reckon?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

i had a dabble with clones left it 2 late tho as started flowering ans i couldnt get them to take....so went from seed for next run......ah man well gl with ya gro lad......


shawnybizzle said:


> Lol. Yeh I'm gonna get rid of the mothers next time round I'm just gonna Chuck them 2 n the flower tent by then they should be fookin massive so just the 2 should do then after 4 weeks hopefully I'll have another load ready to throw in


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well 2 weeks will be 10 weeks....but herd this strain can go to 12......so ill cut when ever they ready i suppose......


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's better Lol lookin very nice mate how long j got left ya reckon?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh I've always been from seed.mate love it just takes too long so gonna have a whirl at this cloning business see how it goes I got 2 tents now so should be all good. Have u got a little 60x scope to check ur trichs with? I just wait till I see a few amber then its chop time


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer ive been cheking the amber on them theres a few but not many.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've always been from seed.mate love it just takes too long so gonna have a whirl at this cloning business see how it goes I got 2 tents now so should be all good. Have u got a little 60x scope to check ur trichs with? I just wait till I see a few amber then its chop time


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

just went an done a powerbrush on my teeth(weekly routine of brushing my teeth far beyond gums bleeding avg 45 minutes f brushing real hard), holy fuck fag and tea stains aint got nuffin on me now, im fuckin sparkling might aswell be a fuckin fairy

all ready to be nibblin on yer missus paps shawny mwahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Hahaha yes kode I like it there gonna take some nibbling she got sum nips on her bless her lmao. Anyway here's that gear I'm on about £21.99 for a ltr


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

i been using that.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha yes kode I like it there gonna take some nibbling she got sum nips on her bless her lmao. Anyway here's that gear I'm on about £21.99 for a ltr View attachment 2742175


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ive been cheking the amber on them theres a few but not many.....


Hmmmmm maybe just harvest the buds that ate ripe and leave the rest to fill up a bit I had to do that with my Barney's blue cheese all the tops were going amber and the bottoms weren't . As it dries after the chop tho i notice more amber trichs come through its like they ripen as it dries


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Sound my man tells me its just as good if not better than canna boost for less than half the price its a no brainer aye  it smells better than boost aswell got more of an earthy tone to it smells a bit cleaner


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer well i thort of doing that.....harvest top buds then let bottom ones carry on a bit.......they still fatterning out atm so will see in a week or 2


shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmm maybe just harvest the buds that ate ripe and leave the rest to fill up a bit I had to do that with my Barney's blue cheese all the tops were going amber and the bottoms weren't . As it dries after the chop tho i notice more amber trichs come through its like they ripen as it dries


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well grow i got atm i used bioblizz grow bloom ant topmax....


shawnybizzle said:


> Sound my man tells me its just as good if not better than canna boost for less than half the price its a no brainer aye  it smells better than boost aswell got more of an earthy tone to it smells a bit cleaner


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh let the little slags fatten up a bit before you rape em Lol . I canna feckin wait till harvest time already Lol I hate paying for weed when I got 4 great bushes stinkin ya get me lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

They lookin good aswell mate I been thinking of switching from canna cuz there nutes seem to leave a lot of salt residue behind after everything has dried up. In was thinking bout either plant magic or biobizz


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer must admit these are realy stinky now.....got 10 of the fuckers if u grew blue cheese b4 u kno what i mean about smell lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh let the little slags fatten up a bit before you rape em Lol . I canna feckin wait till harvest time already Lol I hate paying for weed when I got 4 great bushes stinkin ya get me lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well lol ive used bioblizz and im switchin to canna to try it on this gro....


shawnybizzle said:


> They lookin good aswell mate I been thinking of switching from canna cuz there nutes seem to leave a lot of salt residue behind after everything has dried up. In was thinking bout either plant magic or biobizz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Hahahaha Yeh sometimes the stinks just too much ain't it think I'm gonna have that problem soon ona gel at the ready.Lol mad that is honestly don't know what it is with canna but theres just shit loads of salts n shit left behind don't know what it is i six the nutes very slow aswell so fuck knows?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

have a blast with the biobizz then...its done me alrite..id of stuk with biobizz just aint grew with canna and wanted to see what it like....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh well I've got pretty hard water so that's most proberbly got sum thin to do with it can't fault em really tho I've been using them for 2 yr now and I've sum nice green of em its just I want a change same as you lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2742046 heres my little critical + freebie. Think she had about 2 week from seed then she got flipped with the rest not lookin too bad for a freebie aye


How old there mate or how long she take to finish if you already grown her? Also what you get yield wise with what light n how many other plants? 
I ain't expecting it to taste on the level of cheese but if its not as shit as say big bud I got some young lads who'll take anything on tick and move anything.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Weather seems better though I've heard talks that were due a heat wave :/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

That pic was taken 2day mate 26 days in 2day. Its in there with 4 other plants I got over excited and planted too many seeds Lol some went out side I pulled a couple and that one I thought fuck it I'll chuck it in bloom its just a little sample mate tbh it doesn't smell much but looks alright got a lot of resin already.its the blue dream I'm getting excited about tho getting big buds already she's gonna be a gooden smells like a mix of blues and bubble gum with a hint of skunk and I'm only at 4 weeks nearly lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well its 28c ere....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

30 in my room


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer 30 pluss in mine had to keep door open....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Wank ain't it the other week It was at 26 fookin perfect now Wtf Lol the ladies don't seem to mind tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

u can see there starting to turn amber.....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine ill go check in a sec but feels cooler.
My brothers working for someone then got told he would have to go Leeds for a week he said find thinking hell get paid more his only on 40 a day and wanted 60 if he was staying away. Bloke told him no chance so he said he aint going then. Brother turns around n says well forget ever working for me. Brother said alright any idea when that bloke you made me do a days work for will pay me. Bloke says no idea, so brother says well when you see him any chance you can ask cause he dont pick up the phone when I ring. Bloke turns around and goes no that's your fucking problem not mine. 

I am fucking fuming my brother worked his bollocks off for this cunt and then gets dropped because he refuses to be used and sent off to a fucking next area to stay for the same shit wage. The way he spoke to my brother like a cunt had me fuming but by time I'd out my boxers on and come out the room he was walking back to his van. Makes me laugh all these cunts with jobs who society have been brainwashed into thinking our better people are nothing but than cunts. Makes me wanna just go ott with the growing and quit my job and be alot more of a cunt to fucking wanna bes and jobs worth cunts who think they can get mouthy. Whenever I go clubbing it kicks off lol hate the cunts who think their bad and ain't about that life.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> rent an office building lmao, they cheaper than houses i think, anyone ever try renting out warehouses? u could get away with some nasty powerbills if u were to get ur hands on one of them


an office building on its own would be ok but most are shared ,,,,, and have security watching them so no playing out of hrs ,,,,, and if something happens the other offices might not take kindly to the smell of 10+ lights worth of cheese unfiltered all day long ,,,,,, and cops love to patrol due to the amount of cunts who loveeeeeeee to break in and rob the computers ,,,,,, and they get broken into ALOT ,,,,,,, and the owners normaily have fuck all to do with them so get agents to check them so its 50/50 if you will ever have an inspection or be hassled like a cunt to trim the grass


units are better but cold and still have the same degree of shit with scally`s peeling the fuckin roof off nightly to rob you


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Reckon that'll finish round 7weeks of flower? What you expect with the 2 weeks veg in terms of yield?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

How about we get a few of us to put in and get an underground bunker? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u can see there starting to turn amber.....View attachment 2742223


No not the pistills the trichrome u divvy Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

lol i thort u pist...soz ay with it this morning fukin heat getting to me......cant even go outside...cant stand it........


shawnybizzle said:


> No not the pistills the trichrome u divvy Lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

autos are basically done 



not looking forward to trimming them , may leave another week because of drying room


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

but yer i orderd a pocket microscope just waiting for it to come now....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I said it last year but im saying it and meaning it this year. I am doing an outdoor plot. I got 2 places i reckon i could fit around 50 in one plot and 20 in the other. need to stop being a lazy cunt and go do it.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I said it last year but im saying it and meaning it this year. I am doing an outdoor plot. I got 2 places i reckon i could fit around 50 in one plot and 20 in the other. need to stop being a lazy cunt and go do it.


just updating my outdoor thread , im about to bung a `how i do it thing in `` so feel free to wonder over and call me a jammy bastard


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

fuk me mog u got ya work cut out lol


moggggys said:


> autos are basically done
> 
> View attachment 2742244View attachment 2742247View attachment 2742252View attachment 2742253
> 
> not looking forward to trimming them , may leave another week because of drying room


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

fuck me mog so far ive learnt your a tight cunt and now a jammy bastard haha. ill check it out though for sure. ima defiantly go for it and just let my mate who grows know on chop day and put his extra pair of hands to use lol SURPRISE....now chop this ya cunt haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Like my new cloning station lmao. Having it under my beds like having a fucking electric blanket on my bed and in these temps it's not very nice lol. I've literally no room any where for it so under the bed it goes.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

lol wouldnt leave my babies under my bed with some of the fat birds ive brought home when pissed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

lol well least it out the way....come in handy for the winter lol.....


spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2742271
> Like my new cloning station lmao. Having it under my beds like having a fucking electric blanket on my bed and in these temps it's not very nice lol. I've literally no room any where for it so under the bed it goes.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

anyone post some good digital scales off ebay for me..........


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone post some good digital scales off ebay for me..........


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Precision-Digital-Weighing-Accuracy-Capacity/dp/B003VSCKD8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374244777&sr=8-2&keywords=precision+scales+0.001g


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> fuck me mog so far ive learnt your a tight cunt and now a jammy bastard haha. ill check it out though for sure. ima defiantly go for it and just let my mate who grows know on chop day and put his extra pair of hands to use lol SURPRISE....now chop this ya cunt haha


tight ? who me ? tight as a 12 yr old nuns arse 

got way too many plants , the joys of aiming for a couple of hundred outdoor oz this year instead of worrying like a fucker about temps ,,,, that was the plan anyway


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ its wat I use up to an oz


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

fuck me i feel almost posh but way i use these...

http://upinsmoke.org.uk/On-Balance-OB-3000-Digital-Weighing-Scales.html


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone post some good digital scales off ebay for me..........


mine are like these but from japan
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAGA-POSTAL-SCALE-66LB-X-0-1OZ-DIGITAL-SHIPPING-SCALE-WEIGHT-POSTAGE-W-DC-IN-USB-/380681403897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a2613df9

brought because its not easy to weigh a bucket up on normail shitty little scales and its not great ballencing something on it then the bucket etc etc , mine go down to 0.1 gram and 5 keg , i tend to weigh 10 oz up a time with ease and there consistant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Look good them moggs might invest in a set


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

im after a set of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pocket-CD-Case-scale-0-1g-x-600g-Digital-Gram-Jewelry-Watch-Count-US-Seller-/261195952195?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd07df043


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah i got hundreds of old cds, would be handy to have them rather than scales laying about incase the pigs visit...thing is i got so confident and dont ever think that its going to happen that i just leave my scales next to the tent lol my defense is i got no text messages or baggies in my drum and i weigh up simply because online we like to compare results and it strokes my ego abit and i joined online to learn how to grow as its my first time and i dont have a clue infact i was expecting half the plants to be male and the other half to die lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How old there mate or how long she take to finish if you already grown her? Also what you get yield wise with what light n how many other plants?
> I ain't expecting it to taste on the level of cheese but if its not as shit as say big bud I got some young lads who'll take anything on tick and move anything.


u been here five mins u already tryin to sell other ppls shit? gtfo


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

sell other peoples shit? what you on about lol im not after his crop? im thinking about growing the strain myself and saying im not majorly fussed this time round with taste long as it aint on the level of big bud


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> sell other peoples shit? what you on about lol im not after his crop? im thinking about growing the strain myself and saying im not majorly fussed this time round with taste long as it aint on the level of big bud


I shall not apologize, my testosterone levels are too high and therefor cannot backdown to any confrontation, even if i know im wrong.


Should have noted you wanted to try and grow it, and why would you want to grow something you get as freebies anyway? hhmmm


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

i dont expect it to be up there with the cheese but i got a few youngers who will move whatever i give em cause they aint got the funds where they get it on tick, so if i can get a big yield down just to make up for the shit yield i expect with these autos then i will. of course i dont wanna give em proper dead food like big bud but if its got a bit of flavour they can move it.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

and i hear dinafem are alright even though they do freebies...only freebie i grown was a dinafem and its only strain ive actually brought twice cause i thought it was decent enough


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, this will be my last grow for a while i think, will be getting the funds to start a little buisness from this grow then thats me no more growing till my mam fucks off with her man and i get this 2 bed flat to myself, you wont fucking believe it, yep mams gonna put my name on the house, so when she leaves its mine, FUCK YEAH if she fuckin leaves i realy hope she does like this man shes been seein so she can fuck off and leave me in peace lol just kiddin i love me mam realy, got 2 bedrooms and the smallest is mine, that big room omg i got some nasty plans for that room for fuckin sure.

btw the buisness involves everything we do here except the growing part any guesses? will test my skills in running a little buisness for myself, well i say little i do imagine i will expand from oz's to key's


but i will do my best to talk herinto letting me do a 12/12fs or something, think she gets scared by plant size, so little sog might do the job, specially if i make a good one of this harvest


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

Dzien dobry reprobates!! week just keeps getting better, should be in the new council place by weds/thurs next week, viewing the place on tuesday n get keys the same day apparently woop woop.

Oh n landlord served county court claim form in us to get us out the house..........not realising he has just fucked himself as that now allows us to get legal aid to fuck him over in court for all the repairs n shit to the house lmao............silly nigerian cunt lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dzien dobry reprobates!! week just keeps getting better, should be in the new council place by weds/thurs next week, viewing the place on tuesday n get keys the same day apparently woop woop.
> 
> Oh n landlord served county court claim form in us to get us out the house..........not realising he has just fucked himself as that now allows us to get legal aid to fuck him over in court for all the repairs n shit to the house lmao............silly nigerian cunt lmao


finally, u can geturself back on ur feet, you seen what ur growspace will be like yet? i imagine thats the first thing ur thinkin of when snoopin around, while the woman is dreaming what kind of purple shyte wallpapers goin where


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> sell other peoples shit? what you on about lol im not after his crop? im thinking about growing the strain myself and saying im not majorly fussed this time round with taste long as it aint on the level of big bud


critical ?

grew c/mass , loved the mold , yields were good but not tremendous , the smoke was just ok and not great , very white widow in everything it was , i think id prefer great white shark myself if i were to try it once more but being honest i simply wouldnt as it wasnt the best , good but not great 

also grew shit at the same time and yeah it smelt like shit , like you had stood in something ! why anyone would want weed that sticks of shit is beyond me


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah you know what ive had enough of the working route to be honest, people say crime dont pay well it doesnt until the day you get caught....any dickhead can sell shit but i aint doing it because i cant do nothing else i just cant stand the working world its all full of more scumbags than what the media and society like to think of as drug dealers. A man who sells abit to give his family a better life sure is a better man than some cunt in a suit and tie who bends over the young bird at work while his got a missus n kids at home in my eyes.

the country is fucking and going down the pan...think im gonna just roll over and pay taxes so some cunts in the tory party can live a better life and send their kids to private school when it looks like my kids wont have work as they get older and possibly leaving under fucking muslims sharia law....kiss my arse....worse you can do is bang me up and feed me 3 times a day while i get in the best shape of my life you cunts

i got ways to make money legally which i plan to do but ill never just roll over and let the goverment arse fuck me simple as that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> critical ?
> 
> grew c/mass , loved the mold , yields were good but not tremendous , the smoke was just ok and not great , very white widow in everything it was , i think id prefer great white shark myself if i were to try it once more but being honest i simply wouldnt as it wasnt the best , good but not great
> 
> also grew shit at the same time and yeah it smelt like shit , like you had stood in something ! why anyone would want weed that sticks of shit is beyond me


yeah aint there alot of weed that dont appeal to 99.999% of the weed smokers out there, iv heard of alot of strains with horrible names, like dog shit, and ill be fucked if i remember them all, but i wouldnt want that shit because it probably IS shit


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Well, this will be my last grow for a while i think, will be getting the funds to start a little buisness from this grow then thats me no more growing till my mam fucks off with her man and i get this 2 bed flat to myself, you wont fucking believe it, yep mams gonna put my name on the house, so when she leaves its mine, FUCK YEAH if she fuckin leaves i realy hope she does like this man shes been seein so she can fuck off and leave me in peace lol just kiddin i love me mam realy, got 2 bedrooms and the smallest is mine, that big room omg i got some nasty plans for that room for fuckin sure.
> 
> btw the buisness involves everything we do here except the growing part any guesses? will test my skills in running a little buisness for myself, well i say little i do imagine i will expand from oz's to key's
> 
> ...


If you can i dont know much about it as you boys know and had a moan at me about but id say go down the sr road rather than selling where you live. Its ok selling where you live if youve grown and only need 1 or 2 people to take the whole lot but selling by the ounce you gotta build that line cause you wanna move as much as you can. best thing is to stay unknown and under the radar if your planning on growing in the future. rather than move stuff just get another grow on until the parents move out or sell away from where you live. old saying dont shit on your door step.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> yeah you know what ive had enough of the working route to be honest, people say crime dont pay well it doesnt until the day you get caught....any dickhead can sell shit but i aint doing it because i cant do nothing else i just cant stand the working world its all full of more scumbags than what the media and society like to think of as drug dealers. A man who sells abit to give his family a better life sure is a better man than some cunt in a suit and tie who bends over the young bird at work while his got a missus n kids at home in my eyes.
> 
> the country is fucking and going down the pan...think im gonna just roll over and pay taxes so some cunts in the tory party can live a better life and send their kids to private school when it looks like my kids wont have work as they get older and possibly leaving under fucking muslims sharia law....kiss my arse....worse you can do is bang me up and feed me 3 times a day while i get in the best shape of my life you cunts
> 
> i got ways to make money legally which i plan to do but ill never just roll over and let the goverment arse fuck me simple as that


but they need you to work so they can get their 74,000 quid salary, YOU NEED DEM TAXES TO GET THAT PAYRISE YO, yeah i agree, probably half the reason i hardly ever look for jobs, im just wanting to get my shit setup, need money to make money, and thers no chance im gonna pull a few grand out my arse sittin on the dole, neither in a min wage job, i fucked up at school ill admit that, but ever since i seen this growing shyt, all i wanna do is this, i dont wanna be in a fuckin office servin mr big bollox coffee or any of that, i wanna go self employed, basically do a moggy, haul in the cash doing something i enjoy, i realy got attatched to growing, id bite the coppers if they took em out my house i swear lmfao, weird how enjoyable growing a plant thats worth more than silver in the gramm, is i just fuckin love it, i wanna grow everyway there is except hempy buckets, they are for faggots lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> finally, u can geturself back on ur feet, you seen what ur growspace will be like yet? i imagine thats the first thing ur thinkin of when snoopin around, while the woman is dreaming what kind of purple shyte wallpapers goin where


its either gonna have to be a tent in our room or in a cupboard in the main hallway thru the flat :-s either way im gonna be relegated to about 1mx1m of space i reckon, we get to view the place next tues/weds so will know more then


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

you say that saerimmer but give it a crop or 2 and you should be able to talk the missus into sleeping down stairs on the floor like the smuggled chinks and have the whole house cooking lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> If you can i dont know much about it as you boys know and had a moan at me about but id say go down the sr road rather than selling where you live. Its ok selling where you live if youve grown and only need 1 or 2 people to take the whole lot but selling by the ounce you gotta build that line cause you wanna move as much as you can. best thing is to stay unknown and under the radar if your planning on growing in the future. rather than move stuff just get another grow on until the parents move out or sell away from where you live. old saying dont shit on your door step.


mymans sound, im waiting for when iv got some weight, he will introduce me to others, ofc ill give em a fake name blah blah, but myman hes sound as, he dont know where i live all he knws is my first name, so its alright there, even tho i highly doubt he would snitch on me, hes like 40+ old school, nice guy, has money few cars, buisness, and a fulltime job, he only sells hash and weed so he can smoke for free i think, but it does come into his pocket, and since hes self employed he just says he done a few joinary jobs, cash payment and done.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah the older blokes got more morals and more shit to those that the youth of today. i got a few younger lads who id drop food on and let them do all the running about and just take a cut. told em i dont want noone knowing me and they are happy with that cause they dont want anyone else being able to come ask me for food lol. this year im just getting a few things i want like new car and holiday home but next year fuck it its on man time to proper start eating well seeing to many soft cunts and half hearted wanna bes earning the coino and i can do better


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> yeah the older blokes got more morals and more shit to those that the youth of today. i got a few younger lads who id drop food on and let them do all the running about and just take a cut. told em i dont want noone knowing me and they are happy with that cause they dont want anyone else being able to come ask me for food lol. this year im just getting a few things i want like new car and holiday home but next year fuck it its on man time to proper start eating well seeing to many soft cunts and half hearted wanna bes earning the coino and i can do better


get some pics up of ur grow, whats ur setup? u thinkin bout buyin houses ur gonna need more than a 600w?

an yeah thats the thing people tend not to mention you so they can make all the profit, myman does a good job sellin tho hes got about 20 customers, im the youngest, infact if it wernt for my neighbor myman wouldnt sell a fag to me, he usually is sellin oz'z on to other dealers, so its kinda an invite only club, but for me hel cut up q's etc, anything i want, thats the reason most of my q's of soap are near 10g lmao, bearly smoke it now tho, was on a sesh a few months back just couldnt go without a smoke and thats all there was, but he will buy oz's of affordable weed as he calls it, and anything thats not soapbar realy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Moneys the route of all evil yano. Arnt you in this game forthe love? Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

lol be deading broke is the route of all evil trust me been there done that. At the moment i got a 250w and 600w running BUT i got another tent going up when this finishes with my first hydro set up running 2 600ws plus ill still run the 250w and 600w...im hungry lol the 250w was only thing that could fit between my bed and the wall lol not enough room to swing a cat but ill milk something out of it.

around xmas im gonna be hoping to be in a place just for growing just tryna find the right landlord i aint telling em but get a feel for whos sound and the right spot.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm sure if you get 2 600s up and running that will be enough to fill ya belly so to speak Lol I'm in it for the love man lmao gotta love them sexy ladies


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm sure if you get 2 600s up and running that will be enough to fill ya belly so to speak Lol I'm in it for the love man lmao gotta love them sexy ladies


ofcourse, i love growing i love the plant, its opened so many new doors for me now, whats better than gettin a load of cash for growing nice bud, and have an unlimited supply for my greedy lungs


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

i do enjoy growing dont get me wrong nothing better than smoking your own or hearing good feedback from mates smoking your shit unaware you grew it lol but a mans gotta eat


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> you say that saerimmer but give it a crop or 2 and you should be able to talk the missus into sleeping down stairs on the floor like the smuggled chinks and have the whole house cooking lol


unfortunately not mate, moving to a high rise tower block n also got a 3 yr old so all needs to be hidden


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

I grow mainly for the smoke, did a 6 plant grow sold it all and set up my own roofing firm. Usually sell enough for a nice luxury holiday and keep the rest for myself. If you wanted to go big time the best way is to set up a business to cover your tracks.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

with how greedy i can be i think i need to win the lottery. anyone know what you can win this weekend? never played before but in the words of my home boy martin...i have a dream lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

i started after a surreal convo , long /short is a friend and myself looked at each other and said why the fuck not , i brought seed and that was it , at first it was for the love of it helping out a couple of cancer patients , after they died i kept it up 

i still love the look of a plant , watching it do its thing and become all it can be , the smoke is easily secondary , i like a smoke but get through all of a couple of oz a year , the money is also secondary behind having a life , i dont partake the rat race and i dont draw a single penny from the state , i contribute nothing but take nothing , like footsteps in the sand , i do value massively waking when i want to and being able to buy stuff as i need it rather than a struggle , i also work fuckin hard for the money i receive but dont buy luxurys at all , a holiday or 2 a year , an 11 yr old car and 17 yr old van , i dont want to be rich but wouldnt mind being comfortable , this growing will continue until either it gets too much or i have enough cash to set myself up with something else , that something else will be something such as this 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31142110.html?premiumA=true


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i started after a surreal convo , long /short is a friend and myself looked at each other and said why the fuck not , i brought seed and that was it , at first it was for the love of it helping out a couple of cancer patients , after they died i kept it up
> 
> i still love the look of a plant , watching it do its thing and become all it can be , the smoke is easily secondary , i like a smoke but get through all of a couple of oz a year , the money is also secondary behind having a life , i dont partake the rat race and i dont draw a single penny from the state , i contribute nothing but take nothing , like footsteps in the sand , i do value massively waking when i want to and being able to buy stuff as i need it rather than a struggle , i also work fuckin hard for the money i receive but dont buy luxurys at all , a holiday or 2 a year , an 11 yr old car and 17 yr old van , i dont want to be rich but wouldnt mind being comfortable , this growing will continue until either it gets too much or i have enough cash to set myself up with something else , that something else will be something such as this
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31142110.html?premiumA=true


smallholding or farm for me out in the middle of no-where, not anywhere near it yet but one day ill get there


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

not a bad place that, im gonna be buying abroad as a holiday home i dont care if the place makes money or not but you older members will know what spain was like in the 70s? fuck all there and now look at it.. im hoping bulgaria ends up the same way at the moment its cheap and i can fuck off for an escape/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyine else get itchy arms after playing around with ya plants? I've just been in there and sorted em all out and I'm itching like fuck Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

lol nah but my boy reckons he cant breathe properly when were chopping yet the fucker wants to smoke it im sure his just being lazy to help with my chopping


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Does anyine else get itchy arms after playing around with ya plants? I've just been in there and sorted em all out and I'm itching like fuck Lol


very very common , happens alot , its also possible to be alergic to the plant


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

cheers indi


indikat said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Precision-Digital-Weighing-Accuracy-Capacity/dp/B003VSCKD8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374244777&sr=8-2&keywords=precision+scales+0.001g


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> very very common , happens alot , its also possible to be alergic to the plant


Yeh man proper gets my arms all red. Isn't cannabis related to nettles or something? Anyway lights have just gone out took a few pics one if em is just a lot bigger than the rest a lot bigger lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2742067 that's them done let's hope they survive Lol. Think I've done 14 and it hasn't even touched the mother fuck sake what am I gonna do?


shawny u mite wanna trim the big leaves a bit more....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah once I was cutting a crop down and I was chopping on my knees, next thing my thighs started Itching so I pulled me pants down and had white blotchy marks that looked like nettle stings.... Weird


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2013)

@ indi, just settled up m8, thanks again .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> shawny u mite wanna trim the big leaves a bit more....


Hahahaha is that a piss take or do they need a bit more off Lol??? Had a little check on em earlier no wilting as of yet


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well dont matta how small least yll be growing again can see your edging to lol.......


Saerimmner said:


> its either gonna have to be a tent in our room or in a cupboard in the main hallway thru the flat :-s either way im gonna be relegated to about 1mx1m of space i reckon, we get to view the place next tues/weds so will know more then


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Does anyine else get itchy arms after playing around with ya plants? I've just been in there and sorted em all out and I'm itching like fuck Lol


yeahits a bastard, then the other half ur gettin sticky all tha time, i like sticky better


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2013)

i just thought ide say , left leaves on (apart from fan) a stem i hung 6 day ago , & i know its a bit of a cunt to trim afterwards, but it has dried much slower & with improved smoothness ,from the bit i just trimmed & hung & dried in 3 days. Just a thought with this weather !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeahits a bastard, then the other half ur gettin sticky all tha time, i like sticky better


going to get my mrs sticky tonight !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah once I was cutting a crop down and I was chopping on my knees, next thing my thighs started Itching so I pulled me pants down and had white blotchy marks that looked like nettle stings.... Weird


Hmmmm it might be those tiny little hairs you get on the leafs??? I remember when I was bout 17 I had a bag seed and had it going in a pot outdoors any way me mum was making a Sarine and the plant was on the side she just pulled a leaf off and chucked it in lmao I was pissing me self even funnier when she started choking on it cuz she couldn't swallow it (I know that sounds bad lmao)


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

my hands just get realy sticky.......soon as i move my girls they let off a smell lol bit like a scunk lol.....only got to knok a bud or sommert and fuk me it wiffs....smelling nice tho......ill come down stairs missis will say...u been in that room again.....thing is i can scrub me self and spray aftershave and i can still smell the weed on me.....when i take plants out room i have to light 4 or 5 insence stiks and open all windows to mask smell.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Does anyine else get itchy arms after playing around with ya plants? I've just been in there and sorted em all out and I'm itching like fuck Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

to rite baz my missis gonna get muffed n stuffed later if she likes it or not......lol


bazoomer said:


> going to get my mrs sticky tonight !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i just thought ide say , left leaves on (apart from fan) a stem i hung 6 day ago , & i know its a bit of a cunt to trim afterwards, but it has dried much slower & with improved smoothness ,from the bit i just trimmed & hung & dried in 3 days. Just a thought with this weather !


i noticed that on mine, i only trimmed half before i was in a comatozed state,, left the untrimmed half 7 days almost before goin into jars, was some good shit only 6 days into cure, then got sold...


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha is that a piss take or do they need a bit more off Lol??? Had a little check on em earlier no wilting as of yet


hey man u no me I love plants and u r a top grower in my book, jus a frenly clone advice u only need to grow roots an in this heat the leaves can increase transpiration which u don't need...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeh I don't even like touching em when there that far in its like all gooey n shit then next thing u got all fluff n shit stuck to ya fingers Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @ indi, just settled up m8, thanks again .


On that note.......check ya inbox in a min @indi


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> hey man u no me I love plants and u r a top grower in my book, jus a frenly clone advice u only need to grow roots an in this heat the leaves can increase transpiration which u don't need...


Awww bless ya pmsl . Right so trim the leaves just under half or get em right down to like 10mm or sum thin?I hope it works for me if it does I'll have loads up for grabs took 14 off one blue dream and it don't even look like I've touched it Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Awww bless ya pmsl . Right so trim the leaves just under half or get em right down to like 10mm or sum thin?I hope it works for me if it does I'll have loads up for grabs took 14 off one blue dream and it don't even look like I've touched it Lol


follow sambos advice..evry clone I got from him has taken...pop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

here's the one that's gonna be a bobby dazzler I tried a few technique's out on her. 1 of em is to chop about 5 branches off the main cola about 6 inch down just before the flip and fuck me I'm doin that every time now its gotta be that that's done it???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

@indi you got mail mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

guys do these clfs need to come down lower? last nite the seed was still under dirt and now they like this....the acapulco gold (front) seem to be faster than the blue cheese at the back.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

the bottom of the clfs are 3 inches from the top of pot...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

My seeds normally go straight under a 600 Lol now they under the 250 don't worry if they stretch and fall over they'll pop back up when they good n ready


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well going to be few weeks till they go under the 400 hps just waiting for my grow to fin in there....


shawnybizzle said:


> My seeds normally go straight under a 600 Lol now they under the 250 don't worry if they stretch and fall over they'll pop back up when they good n ready


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

still got to get them big clfs for me pollonating room grrrr.......taking my boy fishing sun...just brought him his first pole...he only 4...its gonna be fun lol....


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> still got to get them big clfs for me pollonating room grrrr.......taking my boy fishing sun...just brought him his first pole...he only 4...its gonna be fun lol....


wats a pollonating room m8


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

thats really poor lighting dude , still if you dont have anything better then made do aye ? id make myself a hood proberbly out of a marg tub lid to reflect some of the light downwards , if they stretch too far then id simply bury the stems , id also consider one of these 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/T5-Lightwave-Grow-Light-/321164365016?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4ac6e34cd8


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

u kno what i meen indi......were ill be putting pollon on to female plants.....to make seeds.......and cross the 2.....blue cheese and acapulco gold...


indikat said:


> wats a pollonating room m8


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u kno what i meen indi......were ill be putting pollon on to female plants.....to make seeds.......and cross the 2.....blue cheese and acapulco gold...[/QUOTE
> u r well ahead of me m8, breeder now?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer they only philips 20w clfs.....see how they go if needs be ill just buy a t5


imcjayt said:


> u kno what i meen indi......were ill be putting pollon on to female plants.....to make seeds.......and cross the 2.....blue cheese and acapulco gold...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

no im not a breeder but going to have a go......only way can lern...and lern from mistakes is by trying rite?


indikat said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > u kno what i meen indi......were ill be putting pollon on to female plants.....to make seeds.......and cross the 2.....blue cheese and acapulco gold...[/QUOTE
> > u r well ahead of me m8, breeder now?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > u kno what i meen indi......were ill be putting pollon on to female plants.....to make seeds.......and cross the 2.....blue cheese and acapulco gold...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer they only philips 20w clfs.....see how they go if needs be ill just buy a t5


20 w.....ummmm are u using your eyes to judge brightness or a lightmeter......I fukin love this ....yeah they grow bttr initially under cfl....strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

freshly trimmed u got my mind ticking Lol and I'm bored


----------



## iiKode (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> 20 w.....ummmm are u using your eyes to judge brightness or a lightmeter......I fukin love this ....yeah they grow bttr initially under cfl....strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch


i fuckin hate stretch, i try nd keep my plants as tight as possible, waste of light...


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2742512 freshly trimmed u got my mind ticking Lol and I'm bored


nice shawny


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

one of each pant will be taken off 1 gotl 1 blue.....few weeks b4 flower lower branch will be sprayed with 45ppm silver colloidal...everyday for about 14 days when i see the male sacks are big and ready ill remove the branch and take pollon sacks off open them and let the pollon dry.....then pollanate the pistons


iiKode said:


> indikat said:
> 
> 
> > im not a pro but does it work like that? i thot u would just get a bunch of inconsistant seeds? dont you have to keep breeding them or summit? like several times


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Kode this ballast is boxed up wen ya rdy mate. And ices ram.
*edit* shit forgot to get a postage cost.. Durrp. Ill try nip posti in the morn mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

thort u get strech of those t5s?....and i thort it was about how close the light is to plant makes it strech?...thats why ppl put it like a inch above plant...


indikat said:


> 20 w.....ummmm are u using your eyes to judge brightness or a lightmeter......I fukin love this ....yeah they grow bttr initially under cfl....strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Is that better for ya Lol . I wish I got the bigger propogator now I wanna do some more clones I quite like it I'm proper bored just lookin for shit to do ahhhh fuck I'm a roll a fatty


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> 20 w.....ummmm are u using your eyes to judge brightness or a lightmeter......I fukin love this ....yeah they grow bttr initially under cfl....strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch


i completely disagree , you missed a word , eventually strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch 

lovely slow grow with cfl , i found shouting come on ya bastards made no difference , buying 4 t8 did though


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

oh yes i wanna go....

[video]http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/motorsports/stories/1331598982312/video-loeb-pikes-peak-record?utm_source=taboola[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well with in less than 24h well the gold has gon from bein under dirt to this...View attachment 2742513....but they had longer roots 2 comp to the blue cheese when germd them...


moggggys said:


> i completely disagree , you missed a word , eventually strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch
> 
> lovely slow grow with cfl , i found shouting come on ya bastards made no difference , buying 4 t8 did though


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

I got gifted tomato plants by someone who who don't no I grow.....put em in supersoil in smart pots ...bat shit etc...well u never seen such good tommies plants, his r in the same plastic container 3 litres, mine r in 27 l smarties, he kept his indoors early on ...I had mine out and struggling for a month....oooooh man my tomato plants r biiger than urs....stretch....now its...... how the fuk u no how to grow big plants ive bin growin tomatoes (wrong) fer 15 tears.........weeelllll I grow ....truth is they follow the same bs their dad taught em....fukin youtube is a mystery to them, youtube it an get growin...peace


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

thort they be alrite under these for a few weeks untill i can get them under my 400s.....


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> i completely disagree , you missed a word , eventually strrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrretch
> 
> lovely slow grow with cfl , i found shouting come on ya bastards made no difference , buying 4 t8 did though


u sayin its so slow u don't even get stretch...ha ha etiolation


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> one of each pant will be taken off 1 gotl 1 blue.....few weeks b4 flower lower branch will be sprayed with 45ppm silver colloidal...everyday for about 14 days when i see the male sacks are big and ready ill remove the branch and take pollon sacks off open them and let the pollon dry.....then pollanate the pistons
> 
> 
> k sounds interesting except the c/silver is absorbed into the plant so most of it will go fruity on you and you may struggle to make seed , also f you remove a branch it will die , you can stick it into water but dont bank on it not being a shirvelled mess in the morning , not a great plan ,,, also pollen to dry ? do what now ? pollens ready to go the minute a flower opens , it dies off in a very short time , if it drys off it dies , if it gets wet it dies , its a use or loose sit with pollen , you can store it if you know how ( if i really friggin must ) but even then its unstable stuff
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> oh yes i wanna go....
> 
> [video]http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/motorsports/stories/1331598982312/video-loeb-pikes-peak-record?utm_source=taboola[/video]


Yeh sick vid man he's battering that round there ain't he love to be a passenger in that lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

ok who fucked the site,


112 degrees here today, fucking hot still dripping! wers the talc for crack of me arse wen i need it!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got gifted tomato plants by someone who who don't no I grow.....put em in supersoil in smart pots ...bat shit etc...well u never seen such good tommies plants, his r in the same plastic container 3 litres, mine r in 27 l smarties, he kept his indoors early on ...I had mine out and struggling for a month....oooooh man my tomato plants r biiger than urs....stretch....now its...... how the fuk u no how to grow big plants ive bin growin tomatoes (wrong) fer 15 tears.........weeelllll I grow ....truth is they follow the same bs their dad taught em....fukin youtube is a mystery to them, youtube it an get growin...peace


*jumps up and down, waves arms around and shouts too see if indi can even hear me anymore*


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> u sayin its so slow u don't even get stretch...ha ha etiolation


nah , im saying not only does it stretch like a bitch but it even takes its time to stretch due to the type of lighting , slow growth with poor results


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sick vid man he's battering that round there ain't he love to be a passenger in that lol


yeah completely smashed the record(pikes peak), still think its a rather girly idea to tarmac the whole thing tho


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thort u get strech of those t5s?....and i thort it was about how close the light is to plant makes it strech?...thats why ppl put it like a inch above plant...


nope m, its the quality of light , thats why you could use a 1000w hps if you really wanted but it would need to be 5 foot away to be in the sweet spot


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > one of each pant will be taken off 1 gotl 1 blue.....few weeks b4 flower lower branch will be sprayed with 45ppm silver colloidal...everyday for about 14 days when i see the male sacks are big and ready ill remove the branch and take pollon sacks off open them and let the pollon dry.....then pollanate the pistons
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

removing of the branch i ment once pollon sacks are ready take branch off remove balls open them up removing pollon.....leaving to dry didnt mean days...just a hour or so....the removing of branch to pollanating buds will be in like a 2 hour process....


moggggys said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > one of each pant will be taken off 1 gotl 1 blue.....few weeks b4 flower lower branch will be sprayed with 45ppm silver colloidal...everyday for about 14 days when i see the male sacks are big and ready ill remove the branch and take pollon sacks off open them and let the pollon dry.....then pollanate the pistons
> ...


----------



## indikat (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> *jumps up and down, waves arms around and shouts too see if indi can even hear me anymore*


sae I hear you...ahhhh sooo busy loosing money....I ll get back to u man thanks


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> removing of the branch i ment once pollon sacks are ready take branch off remove balls open them up removing pollon.....leaving to dry didnt mean days...just a hour or so....the removing of branch to pollanating buds will be in like a 2 hour process....
> 
> got ya , yeah thats more like it although the pollen may not take on the treated plant as the area you pollinate may go onto show itself to be male and seed may not be made ,,, hence better using a couple of clones so you know whats what without contamination


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

mogs talking shit again? ask him the time and he replies with a essay length reply without even giving you the answer to your original question


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

i will only be treating 1 branch of the plant to make enuff pollon......b4 the sacks open the branch will be removed....


moggggys said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > removing of the branch i ment once pollon sacks are ready take branch off remove balls open them up removing pollon.....leaving to dry didnt mean days...just a hour or so....the removing of branch to pollanating buds will be in like a 2 hour process....
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> sae I hear you...ahhhh sooo busy loosing money....I ll get back to u man thanks


No worries mate thats all i needed  was beginning to wonder if id pissed you off or summat lmao


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> moggggys said:
> 
> 
> > jd moggs ?
> ...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Big bottle of jd 10 despardos and a gram of probably cut to fuck Charlie.... Stay in weekends these days cause I'm saving its hard in summer but winter will be easy and end of the year I should have what I set out wanting from the start and alot more knowledge and hunger lol.


----------



## zVice (Jul 19, 2013)

/sarcasm font


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

im just gonna have a go...if it works it works lol...if not..oh well fuk it try again.....same with growing weed...ya fuk up first time it dont stop u tring again lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

cant mok me for trying ay......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Ching cha ching ching chingggg


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Big bottle of jd 10 despardos and a gram of probably cut to fuck Charlie.... Stay in weekends these days cause I'm saving its hard in summer but winter will be easy and end of the year I should have what I set out wanting from the start and alot more knowledge and hunger lol.


fuck me wouldnt you know it a bottle of jd went missing yesterday , and some cunt had me bottle of coke away ,,,,,,,, and all the ice cubes out the trays , no idea on how that happened but in the morning there was a microwave curry packet with the contents removed , freaky


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

I've heard that silver shit fucks ya plants up man just get some.regs and grow a male


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cant mok me for trying ay......


nah go for it , nowt wrong with having a go , its very satisfying being able to write your name in seeds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

fuk me inj my first harvest was absolute bobbins, sencond got better and now even more grows later im learning techniques, and feeding chedules that suit my way of growing,

fucking awseom! sjould get a bumper yeild of my main OP


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer ice....i mean fuk me me first grow nearly come to a end.....its not fukin perfict..ive had me falts but ive had a good go and listend.....View attachment 2742548


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ice....i mean fuk me me first grow nearly come to a end.....its not fukin perfict..ive had me falts but ive had a good go and listend.....View attachment 2742548


got sum curley leaves ther m8


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

about 5 thousand of the bastards in there


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

and app the help guys even tho some of u r cunts sometimes lol...still take me hat off to ya.....cos ppl say ah growin weed pice of piss......(yer rite)takes a lot of practice and yer finding your own suited way of doing it..no grows ever gonna be same...i see it is yer i can take advice...and verry good advice it is...then make it my own.....time and dedication....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

lol mogg...nuff to keep u going a bit ay...are them fems?


moggggys said:


> View attachment 2742558
> 
> about 5 thousand of the bastards in there


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer tryed upping the mg over a few weeks couldnt shift it....so i was thinking its been down to the heat....


IC3M4L3 said:


> got sum curley leaves ther m8


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol mogg...nuff to keep u going a bit ay...are them fems?


nope there just shit , my first go at making seeds and some fuckin retard managed to pollinate most of a 6 foot plant , moral of the story is turn the fuckin fan off before waving the dad in front of a branch ,,,,,,,,,, anyway there a purple big bud ( bc )x serious ak47 , never tried to germ um as there a waste of space


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Be glad to be done with soil I'm to lazy to even lift pots to check if their light thing is they all drink at different rates. You lads probably older than me if I was you lot I'd be having a second place rented show up with missus n kid and go for a 3 bed and crack on... Fucking being 23 I show up wanting a 3bed with my size and tatts n they just assume I'm upto no good lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Never bred anything myself but the would be nice to get your own strain I bet like Ben if you don't sell seeds imagine getting a rep on sr for your strain and only you have it would be great


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

yeh img def down to heat mate and not the heat of the lights or they would vurl up, wat meium u in? humidy and or/amount of water or lack of could do that too ya know, i ahd them issues in fucking rockwool, the only thing ive had probelm wise with the heat is slow growth but im ok with that like. shit theyl veg for as long as i want em to, another 2 weeks prolly


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer tryed upping the mg over a few weeks couldnt shift it....so i was thinking its been down to the heat....



heat or heat related ? maybe "too" much water Bc. of the hot wether ? could also look a bit dark green with a beginning on some clawing (high Nitrogen in flowering)


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Any 1 into there jap cars? Been thinking of putting a deposit down on an ek9.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 into there jap cars? Been thinking of putting a deposit down on an ek9.
> View attachment 2742599


quite rare in these days , saw one the other day at a car show and thought its been a while 



thats a real ac cobra !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> quite rare in these days , saw one the other day at a car show and thought its been a while
> 
> View attachment 2742610View attachment 2742611
> 
> thats a real ac cobra !


Yeah I'm mad into my imports sold my eg6 SiR last year... Broke my heart. Yeah they are rare I'm kinda doing it as an investment, gonna get a ice tidy low mileage one and keep it that way. Still £7000 for a 15 year old hatch is quite steep but there only gonna go up in value with age.
my mates grandad has made him a replica ac cobra.nearly finished now, looks the part but still ain't the real deal.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

own 4 japs and had quite a few , cant say what due to the nature of the cars being a little special , previous cars were stuff like toyota celica gt4 carlos sainz , honda crx del sol transtop , mitsi gto running 380 brake and not long sold a toyota glanza V


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got a Nissan Almera . . .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> own 4 japs and had quite a few , cant say what due to the nature of the cars being a little special , previous cars were stuff like toyota celica gt4 carlos sainz , honda crx del sol transtop , mitsi gto running 380 brake and not long sold a toyota glanza V


I like the celica gt4's they go like stink. How much u sell ya glanza for mate, there worth a pretty penny these days


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

go point there....i did think a few weeks back i had a n def so i did double the grow and added nitro 2.....


Slipon said:


> heat or heat related ? maybe "too" much water Bc. of the hot wether ? could also look a bit dark green with a beginning on some clawing (high Nitrogen in flowering)


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've got a Nissan Almera . . .


Aye who needs ferraris and bentlys when ya got an Almera eh baz lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

im in pure coco lad....my watering schedule was 1 day nut one day off 1 day water 1 day off and rep......its got to be the heat bro as plants otherwise looking good...fatterning up day by day......ah fuk it ay botherd as harvest few weeks...im proud of me first grow even if i only pull oz a plant........


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh img def down to heat mate and not the heat of the lights or they would vurl up, wat meium u in? humidy and or/amount of water or lack of could do that too ya know, i ahd them issues in fucking rockwool, the only thing ive had probelm wise with the heat is slow growth but im ok with that like. shit theyl veg for as long as i want em to, another 2 weeks prolly


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

i had a mazda 232f v6.....ive had a lot of cars over the years since age of 15 put me first spanna in hand by 17 i could rebuild a engine worked in garages for years......then got tyerd of being dirty all the time lol....but back to me cars....from rs turbos cozzys peugot dimmas ive built perfomance wise....u shld see my zr turbo i driving now on drive i built........but my mazda 323f v6 was the nicest drive by far she sounded awsome (jap built)...cant beat a jap engine.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 into there jap cars? Been thinking of putting a deposit down on an ek9.
> View attachment 2742599


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> go point there....i did think a few weeks back i had a n def so i did double the grow and added nitro 2.....


maybe do a clean watering more in between nuts, if you have high temps you might water more often, if half your water evaporate but you still use the same amount of nuts every second time your packing the coco with nuts, or could be doing it, back off the N a bit, maybe do a small flush next watering ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer lad ive just flushed them 4 days ago seems to have done a bit of good they had nothing but water last 4 days as when i added bit to much nuts i had a bit of n burn reason for flushing...so im back on nuts tomoz and just the recommended dose.....for the last 2 weeks....


Slipon said:


> maybe do a clean watering more in between nuts, if you have high temps you might water more often, if half your water evaporate but you still use the same amount of nuts every second time your packing the coco with nuts, or could be doing it, back off the N a bit, maybe do a small flush next watering ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

got the new astra gtc turbo comming in sep dont think im gonna mod it tho well apart from tints ect prob baileys dumpvalve thats it......


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lad ive just flushed them 4 days ago seems to have done a bit of good they had nothing but water last 4 days as when i added bit to much nuts i had a bit of n burn reason for flushing...so im back on nuts tomoz and just the recommended dose.....for the last 2 weeks....



if you only have two week`s left, it might be time to cut the nitrogen completely, I know your in pure coco so you shouldn't cut the nuts completely as I would do in soil, but lower the N atlest, last week I like to just use clean water maybe with some molasses


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer well im doing biobizz i thort about ordering some non sulpher molasses and was going to do like u do but last week just with water......its a 10 week strain but can usualy carry on to 12 as ive herd from other growers who growed it.......but yer think i mite give them a drop of molasses carnt do no halm.....


Slipon said:


> if you only have two week`s left, if might be time to cut the nitrogen completely, I know your in pure coco so you shouldn't cut the nuts completely as I would do in soil, but lower the N atlest, last week I like to just use clean water maybe with some molasses


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

bet moggs drives around in a porche.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

me pocket scope shld be ere tomoz or day after so can chek them...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thinking a3 or bmw 1 series...


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bet moggs drives around in a porche.......


Made me laugh that


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Critical plus what you reckon guys yay or nay? More interested in yield if honest lol


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well im doing biobizz i thort about ordering some non sulpher molasses and was going to do like u do but last week just with water......its a 10 week strain but can usualy carry on to 12 as ive herd from other growers who growed it.......but yer think i mite give them a drop of molasses carnt do no halm.....


sounds like a plan, no cant hurt, just provide some sugars like Bud candy just cheaper, and will also provide your plants a bit of Ca/K/Mg/iron and if you where in soil, also some carps for the micro life


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Need to get money up man feel like I been stuck on the same amount and the weeks waiting jars the fuck out of me so am thinking critical + done in what 7 weeks with a 4week veg...15oz under a 600w?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bet moggs drives around in a porche.......


Ha moggs doesn't drive.... Moggs is driven lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer read on few threads ppl using molasses with organic worked well added little sweetness to buds ect.......ive got to order sommert alse of amazon tomoz so ill pick up a jar....


Slipon said:


> sounds like a plan, no cant hurt, just provide some sugars like Bud candy just cheaper, and will also provide your plants a bit of Ca/K/Mg/iron and if you where in soil, also some carps for the micro life


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

If I can hit his yields I'm gonna be driven lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

lol i could belive that......


spooningbadgers said:


> Ha moggs doesn't drive.... Moggs is driven lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

guys when u got 2 mins could u put link up for some mason jars had look in wilkos ...didnt have shit......dunno how many ill need tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd say fuck the critical off mate but its up to you ain't it heavy duty fruity suppose to be a good yielder dinafem blue widow is a good yielder aswell I've done that some myself got 6 off the 1 plant and that was a freebie didn't taste of much tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> guys when u got 2 mins could u put link up for some mason jars had look in wilkos ...didnt have shit......dunno how many ill need tho lol


Lol bout 2 weeks ago I chucked 25 of em away they made my bud smell funny


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

was gonna hang mine for bout 5 6 days then put in jars n burp em?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol bout 2 weeks ago I chucked 25 of em away they made my bud smell funny


did they have plastic lids by any chance


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

so whats ya plans saerimmner?.....u gonna grow few little ones or gonna do a monsta?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so whats ya plans saerimmner?.....u gonna grow few little ones or gonna do a monsta?


tbh mate wont know til ive been n viewed the place on tuesday, am thinking a mini S.O.G in a cupboard tho probably


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I like the celica gt4's they go like stink. How much u sell ya glanza for mate, there worth a pretty penny these days


the arse has fallen out of the market for them , we p/x at just 1500 , mint in white , perfect in every way , not a dent , 68 thousand miles etc etc , they get advertised for ages at strong money but in the end i guess there sold elsewhere , mine hit just 1100 then 1200 on the bay


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> did they have plastic lids by any chance


No black tin ones got em off a glass company on the net 30 for about £25


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

I just use old instant coffee jar`s tho I also have some sugar/flower jar`s from Ikea, cost like 2&#8364; if my great memory serves me right 



just don't fill em more then 2/3 wile curing, need some room/air in there, maybe count 2-3 jars per plant depending on Jar size and yield 1/2 oz per jar is about right I would say


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

ahh.....lets hope there a nice big storage cuboard built in somewere ya.......got to be sommert ....pantry ect.....me mates just moved in his council flat and he got like built in wardrobes in his bedroom.....told him shld get a little grow on.....


Saerimmner said:


> tbh mate wont know til ive been n viewed the place on tuesday, am thinking a mini S.O.G in a cupboard tho probably


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got the new astra gtc turbo comming in sep dont think im gonna mod it tho well apart from tints ect prob baileys dumpvalve thats it......


baileys have weak springs , id go for greddy or hks , got a screamer pipe on 1 car and a greddy on the other


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

How long most you get when doing hydro? 9 pot wilma under each 600w. Got a missus who's owed a fucking holiday from me so gotta get a good yield.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well i saved loads of coffee jars...told me sis to and me twin...didnt say what for got bout 30.....but i didnt think they would be much good in end....


Slipon said:


> I just use old instant coffee jar`s tho I also have some sugar/flower jar`s from Ikea, cost like 2&#8364; if my great memory serves me right
> 
> View attachment 2742680
> 
> just don't fill em more then 2/3 wile curing, need some room/air in there, maybe count 2-3 jars per plant depending on Jar size and yield 1/2 oz per jar is about right I would say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2013)

Tbh I think the easiest way of curing is in a paper bag when the buds are about dry let em dry out in the paper bag then I just put it in a big zip seal bag or a Tupperware tub ive found the glass jars make it smell funny maybe I was doin it wrong or sum thin god knows or the jars were shit??


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

coffee jar`s is just fine, as long as they are air tight and the seal works, specially for after the cure if you store em for long (I know I dont )


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the arse has fallen out of the market for them , we p/x at just 1500 , mint in white , perfect in every way , not a dent , 68 thousand miles etc etc , they get advertised for ages at strong money but in the end i guess there sold elsewhere , mine hit just 1100 then 1200 on the bay


Shit I thought they where goin for 3k+. you've got a few scoobys ain't a mogs?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer i did read about that ppl having probs with them on the vxr....they was having dual ones or sommert insted......i looked at an ajusterble on witch was pritty good.....got to watch some tho as they tend to nok ya ecu light on loose boost n what not......ill prob take car to a tuning garage than messing with it me self.....see what they say...


moggggys said:


> baileys have weak springs , id go for greddy or hks , got a screamer pipe on 1 car and a greddy on the other


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

my zr loves eating scoobys lol....


spooningbadgers said:


> Shit I thought they where goin for 3k+. you've got a few scoobys ain't a mogs?


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bet moggs drives around in a porche.......


nah , not a fan , pre2002 are toss and later cars are a million quid , not a fan , prefer insane cars 



ninja1 said:


> Thinking a3 or bmw 1 series...



audis are pieces of unadventurous shit not worth spitting on , a waste of good petrol , bmw 1 series welllllll ok some are insane enough to have but not really me 

1 of my cars is a cut and shut to transform it to 4wd , its got a forged engine , fmic , fuck i cant be arsed to write the list , owes me 9 grand , its waiting for me to find some fucktard to v8 it , i want a 2002 lexus ls400 v8 with thor aircon remomal and a link ecu , 415 brake and 450 pounds of torque , presently its running around 300 but ill be fucked if i would trust it with more 
another is simply a race car , once again forged fmic ecu hybrid turbo , bc coilovers and rota drifts 

other ones an altezza rs with black top beams 

the other is an import people carrier 

the others a bmw x5 ( the mrs car )


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> the arse has fallen out of the market for them , we p/x at just 1500 , mint in white , perfect in every way , not a dent , 68 thousand miles etc etc , they get advertised for ages at strong money but in the end i guess there sold elsewhere , mine hit just 1100 then 1200 on the bay


been looking at them for a while now the glanzas, quite fancy having one bearing n mind i dont like little cars lol, mate of mine had the old EP82 starlet running nearly 280brake, fucker would do absolutely anything ya put up against it up to bout 90mph, only thing thats been keeping me from getting one is wondering if they will constantly go pop like the old R5 turbo lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

What yield you ladies reckon on a 600w hydro? Only done photos once and really vegged to long thinking bigger plants means ill get more but it got crowded. Got 11oz first ever grow not even grown a tomato before.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

did the 620ti conversh on mine....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

what u rec to the bmw 330i sport....wanted one of those for a toy......


moggggys said:


> nah , not a fan , pre2002 are toss and later cars are a million quid , not a fan , prefer insane cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i did read about that ppl having probs with them on the vxr....they was having dual ones or sommert insted......i looked at an ajusterble on witch was pritty good.....got to watch some tho as they tend to nok ya ecu light on loose boost n what not......ill prob take car to a tuning garage than messing with it me self.....see what they say...



i had a couple , 1 was ok but the other the spring went weak so i changed it out to a recirculating dv , sure as shit that also suffered so i fucked it off and stuck a screamer on it , an appropriate name , cant hear the stereo if i boost it , i only know whats playing at traffic lights


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer ive seen a few starlets done up.....tbh aint keen.....dont get me wrong for young boy racer be like a dream.....but think u rite bit like the ond reno 5 gt turbs...i had a rader in one of those back in day and kept blowing......


Saerimmner said:


> been looking at them for a while now the glanzas, quite fancy having one bearing n mind i dont like little cars lol, mate of mine had the old EP82 starlet running nearly 280brake, fucker would do absolutely anything ya put up against it up to bout 90mph, only thing thats been keeping me from getting one is wondering if they will constantly go pop like the old R5 turbo lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

fuk me my quote on a 2002 pug 52k 1.1i 5 door was like 2k upto 11k and my pal was asking is i wanted his 2002 audio quattro 1.8 turbo

LOVE to get my quote on that!

but 1700 qwid is a fucking bargain!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

lmao sounds nice ha ha screamer ill have to look at those....wooooooooooooooosh lol


moggggys said:


> i had a couple , 1 was ok but the other the spring went weak so i changed it out to a recirculating dv , sure as shit that also suffered so i fucked it off and stuck a screamer on it , an appropriate name , cant hear the stereo if i boost it , i only know whats playing at traffic lights


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> been looking at them for a while now the glanzas, quite fancy having one bearing n mind i dont like little cars lol, mate of mine had the old EP82 starlet running nearly 280brake, fucker would do absolutely anything ya put up against it up to bout 90mph, only thing thats been keeping me from getting one is wondering if they will constantly go pop like the old R5 turbo lol


the ep82 suffers as its getting proper old now and its a fun car , loads of crash and lashed , rot can be an issue and laquar peels a bitch , elecs can play up also ,,, ours was an ep91 , mostly standard but still went very very well, would eat cars it really shouldnt have a right to , bloody good fun


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec to the bmw 330i sport....wanted one of those for a toy......


good car sad to say , go like stink given they dont weigh much , same engine thats in the x5 , easy to run it round to a local shop and say give me more power , 400 quid brought us an extra 25 bhp ,,,, would i have 1 though ? not sure , i would i guess but not sure it would be my first choise , defo in a top 5 list if your looking at a certain type of car , cant slag um down at all , well made and worth having


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

tell ya sommer lad....my zr turbo still reg as a 1.4 on log.......i have a landrover td what use when we go shooting its like a 3lt tdi or some shit.....and to insure that comp to my 1.4 zr was half the price......and thats a 3lr......when got quote on zr like 600 sqid a year.....and landy was like 200 lol....fuking joke it is....


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me my quote on a 2002 pug 52k 1.1i 5 door was like 2k upto 11k and my pal was asking is i wanted his 2002 audio quattro 1.8 turbo
> 
> LOVE to get my quote on that!
> 
> but 1700 qwid is a fucking bargain!


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What yield you ladies reckon on a 600w hydro? Only done photos once and really vegged to long thinking bigger plants means ill get more but it got crowded. Got 11oz first ever grow not even grown a tomato before.


depends on type , bit of training in an aquafarm id be suprised if you didnt see 20 , once sussed 25 , auto pots not far off the same


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

What you lot paying on price for ounce of gear and not no pub shit? Makes me wanna hit up sr tired of getting told yeah it's the flake and its fucking pony. If sr has a market now it'll be fucking out this world when more without sounding cheesey street people find out and trust it. Noone I know knows about it and would be abit unsure at fast but the market would fucking triple then easily.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me my quote on a 2002 pug 52k 1.1i 5 door was like 2k upto 11k and my pal was asking is i wanted his 2002 audio quattro 1.8 turbo
> 
> LOVE to get my quote on that!
> 
> but 1700 qwid is a fucking bargain!


yeah i know that feeling mate, got 6points a few year back an they wanted to bump my insurance renewal up by £4k ffs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know that feeling mate, got 6points a few year back an they wanted to bump my insurance renewal up by £4k ffs lol


 thats a clean licence mate! granted its after i do my resit but im classed as a new driver, parantly i just gotta suk it up for first few yrs till its tsarts going down

dont they just fuk new drivers..


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

well yer.....my zr going sep sad to say getting her crushed as i couldnt bere thort of anyone alse driving her about.....and i got the astra gtc comming but thats more for me family car ect.....me n missis was looking at the 330i convertable....pritty good price for the 330i sport full service n what not....between 4 to 6 k......


moggggys said:


> good car sad to say , go like stink given they dont weigh much , same engine thats in the x5 , easy to run it round to a local shop and say give me more power , 400 quid brought us an extra 25 bhp ,,,, would i have 1 though ? not sure , i would i guess but not sure it would be my first choise , defo in a top 5 list if your looking at a certain type of car , cant slag um down at all , well made and worth having


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ive seen a few starlets done up.....tbh aint keen.....dont get me wrong for young boy racer be like a dream.....but think u rite bit like the ond reno 5 gt turbs...i had a rader in one of those back in day and kept blowing......


fuck me i can change a ren 5 turbo in about an hour , mine was running a couple at the fly and thanks to having the redline at 7 thou i couldnt blow them quick enough , had a couple of 5`s , fuckin funny cars , the beastie used to break seat backs under acceleration thanks to my driving style and fat bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a clean licence mate! granted its after i do my resit but im classed as a new driver, parantly i just gotta suk it up for first few yrs till its tsarts going down
> 
> dont they just fuk new drivers..


yup just stupid mate, anything they can do to screw ya for more money lol, just buy a £500 banger n third party only insurance lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

lad new drivers that fukin stink ya..its a joke........i was gonna keep me zr for me eldest lad....pass it down to him but i kno for his first car would cos like 2 to 2.5k and its not worth it...........fuking insurance cunt wanker fukwits.........CUNTS


IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a clean licence mate! granted its after i do my resit but im classed as a new driver, parantly i just gotta suk it up for first few yrs till its tsarts going down
> 
> dont they just fuk new drivers..


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> depends on type , bit of training in an aquafarm id be suprised if you didnt see 20 , once sussed 25 , auto pots not far off the same


how long veg with a hydro? I was gonna just maybe supercrop if needed but other than no training. Your yields are crazy man if I hit that when the others set up I'd be a happy bunny lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know that feeling mate, got 6points a few year back an they wanted to bump my insurance renewal up by £4k ffs lol


Speaking of points I got offered the speed awareness course instead of the points woop! Lol


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

one at the show


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

tell u what was quick what i done 2..i had the peaugot 1.9gti m16 dimma....u rem them...was like shit of a shov being non turbo...i can rem taking me old man for a spin he shit his pants lol....


moggggys said:


> fuck me i can change a ren 5 turbo in about an hour , mine was running a couple at the fly and thanks to having the redline at 7 thou i couldnt blow them quick enough , had a couple of 5`s , fuckin funny cars , the beastie used to break seat backs under acceleration thanks to my driving style and fat bastards


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

nice looking cars them old audis


moggggys said:


> View attachment 2742723
> 
> one at the show


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> fuck me i can change a ren 5 turbo in about an hour , mine was running a couple at the fly and thanks to having the redline at 7 thou i couldnt blow them quick enough , had a couple of 5`s , fuckin funny cars , the beastie used to break seat backs under acceleration thanks to my driving style and fat bastards


 lol yeah they were funny lil things

Also im quite fancying a bit of retro tin, something like an Opel Kadett C, converted to RWD, GSi3000 24v straight six n turbo the fucker lol, or maybe even a lotus lump lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking can't be arsed to go lift pots fucking soils such a pain in the arse got the deep house on and a few beers n boshed lines in me...just wanna enjoy the music


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

i like sein the capri and the rs200 mk1 done up 2.....capri infront of that audi..


imcjayt said:


> nice looking cars them old audis


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> how long veg with a hydro? I was gonna just maybe supercrop if needed but other than no training. Your yields are crazy man if I hit that when the others set up I'd be a happy bunny lol


about 3-4 weeks 

google Heath Robinson ak47 grow , the fella uses aquafarms and will make you dribble


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Speaking of points I got offered the speed awareness course instead of the points woop! Lol


They were kind enough to give me both the awareness course an then 6 points also lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

No no no ur all wrong go jap


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> They were kind enough to give me both the awareness course an then 6 points also lol


Well that was nice of em lool


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

thing is with lotus cars look nice ...engines shit....same lumps as the rovers......i had a blast with one earlyer actualy going to pic me suns fishin rod up....can see him gaining fast in me mirror...must of thort me zr was standerd 1.4.......lest him get side of me looked smiled and all u herd was lots of cold air bein sucked in and wooooosh cya....left the cunt...


Saerimmner said:


> lol yeah they were funny lil things
> 
> Also im quite fancying a bit of retro tin, something like an Opel Kadett C, converted to RWD, GSi3000 24v straight six n turbo the fucker lol, or maybe even a lotus lump lmao


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol yeah they were funny lil things
> 
> Also im quite fancying a bit of retro tin, something like an Opel Kadett C, converted to RWD, GSi3000 24v straight six n turbo the fucker lol, or maybe even a lotus lump lmao


funny you should mention that , had a long chat with a couple from the car club , a lads after a retro car and im an old fucker so ..... chat goes the lads thinking of vrs cars mainly xr3i , xr2 etc , i told him about the cars back in the day such as hsr chevette and talbot lotus sunbeams , sunbeam tigers to xr4x4 , end of the day he wanted a carlton and a serious bank loan


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Smart thing to do would be buy the 500 n third party but lets be honest we're all half wanting to be show off cunts maybe not turn pricks but what's wrong with wanting nice things lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

yer like i sed best engine ive liked was my mazda 2.5 v6...(jap)


spooningbadgers said:


> No no no ur all wrong go jap


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

thort u was on bout lotus elise...my bad....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> funny you should mention that , had a long chat with a couple from the car club , a lads after a retro car and im an old fucker so ..... chat goes the lads thinking of vrs cars mainly xr3i , xr2 etc , i told him about the cars back in the day such as hsr chevette and talbot lotus sunbeams , sunbeam tigers to xr4x4 , end of the day he wanted a carlton and a serious bank loan


Lot better era for cars than these days, and on that note there is a Lotus Carlton on ebay atm thats been on there for quite a few weeks wwithout selling, ya mate might be able to get a good deal on it lol

Me cousin used to have a Carlton Gsi, previous owner had receipts for thousands of quid of engine work, we got a good 175 out of the thing thru a tunnel in Kent , couldnt hear for an hour when we come out the other side but fun times lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer like i sed best engine ive liked was my mazda 2.5 v6...(jap)


Yeah u canni go wrong with a jap engine, so easy to play with aswell.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

fuk me im sweating like a nun just about to get her cherry poped...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> funny you should mention that , had a long chat with a couple from the car club , a lads after a retro car and im an old fucker so ..... chat goes the lads thinking of vrs cars mainly xr3i , xr2 etc , i told him about the cars back in the day such as hsr chevette and talbot lotus sunbeams , sunbeam tigers to xr4x4 , end of the day he wanted a carlton and a serious bank loan


What kinda thing would ya fancy if ya went for some retro tin? for me its anything made before about 1990 lol, E30 M3, Mk1/2 Escort, Kadett C, AE86 etc etc


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i like sein the capri and the rs200 mk1 done up 2.....capri infront of that audi..




ihqoiudhfoqiuhf


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

got to be the mk1 rs2000


Saerimmner said:


> What kinda thing would ya fancy if ya went for some retro tin? for me its anything made before about 1990 lol, E30 M3, Mk1/2 Escort, Kadett C, AE86 etc etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thort u was on bout lotus elise...my bad....


 lol nah on about puttiing a 3.0 24V straight six n turbo`d/ Lotus Carlton lump in something the size of a MK2 escort lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah u canni go wrong with a jap engine, so easy to play with aswell.


Ill have a RB30 twin turbo AE86 please


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lot better era for cars than these days, and on that note there is a Lotus Carlton on ebay atm thats been on there for quite a few weeks wwithout selling, ya mate might be able to get a good deal on it lol
> 
> Me cousin used to have a Carlton Gsi, previous owner had receipts for thousands of quid of engine work, we got a good 175 out of the thing thru a tunnel in Kent , couldnt hear for an hour when we come out the other side but fun times lol


its not for me , its for a 22 yr old lad , hes got his head screwed on figuring the markets in the shit so buy cheap now and have a very nice car for the next few years then sell on for a decent profit , he recons the xr3/xr3i will go the way of rs2000`s etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

nice man...them cozzy worth a bit now.....i did a cozzy convertable in graphite gray bout 9 years back ...sierra cozzys are just ....beasttttt


moggggys said:


> View attachment 2742753View attachment 2742758
> 
> ihqoiudhfoqiuhf


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> View attachment 2742753View attachment 2742758
> 
> ihqoiudhfoqiuhf


There is a certain Ford plant/factory in this country that has a quad turbo 1400bhp one of those RS200`s sitting in its museum, fucker has only run for less than 3 hrs from new, abandoned rally project they scrapped.

An as for the cossie has to be a RS500 for me lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

moggggys said:


> its not for me , its for a 22 yr old lad , hes got his head screwed on figuring the markets in the shit so buy cheap now and have a very nice car for the next few years then sell on for a decent profit , he recons the xr3/xr3i will go the way of rs2000`s etc


Yeah i understood that point, what im asking is....If YOU decided to go for some retro tin what would ta fancy?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ill have a RB30 twin turbo AE86 please


Wouldn't mind a mines r33


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What kinda thing would ya fancy if ya went for some retro tin? for me its anything made before about 1990 lol, E30 M3, Mk1/2 Escort, Kadett C, AE86 etc etc


cant do bmw , walked that path with shit like 535i and 740`s , they hated me more than i hated them 

my second car was a mexico and followed up with stuff like 1275gt etc , walked that path so once more not for me 

if it really had to be jap then i wouldnt go for throttle bodies as there a bitch to set up , i also wouldnt want supercharging ( nissan march lol ) and i would want looks so perhaps a toytoa celica gen 1 , perhaps the 25 not the 28 as i like the looks more , the 28 is a fuckin million quid ! 



but be honest its gunna be a tvr


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

be browinlaw got one of those new volvo jeep things..nice pice of kit......took me out in it sed watch this....pressed a button....it was following car infront the car was driving itself braking speeding up ect all he was doing was stearing....was mad....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 19, 2013)

was bit sceary tho cos u didnt think was gonna brake..but as car braked infront the sens on volvo piked it up and braked and when car infront drove again his car would follow the speed and copy it.....


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

id also have a merc 3.2 amg ( 347 bhp rwd ) , limited run , fuckin insane things , a pully change and ecu and hello 400 bhp

also a merc slk 55 amg ( 506 pro pack ) , toys and insanity !

puma racing , not quick but dont fuck about on the twisty stuff , auctions 3 grand so cheap for limited run cars 

alfa romeo spider ,,, in black with red leather , q4 naturally 

anything thats got the tag brabus and a proper engine ( no smarts or vans ) , kleeman ditto

edit forgot the ren v6 clio

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1990-Nissan-Datsun-Micra-March-ST-Super-Turbo-Supercharger-p-x-evo-Skyline-/140986307817?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&nma=true&si=CmXkRwyR6fr1L0zHbmKM4L36k%2Fg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me im sweating like a nun just about to get her cherry poped...............


Just had to duck in and out watering plants such a fucking pain in the arse. It just makes me think you get done and they look at you like a scumbag anyway might aswell do more n go for it big time. I want that better life man


----------



## moggggys (Jul 19, 2013)

i watered mine today also but went over the top as im doing it every 2 days and its getting a bit much , i think ill repot some of the smaller potted plants so theres more water retained in the medium

186 litres for the one lot of plants and about 100 for the others without the woods grow !


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just want this grow to hurry up n get down. Still ain't exactly sure what to grow though. Big yield short flower? Critical + at 7weeks seems a winner


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Just want this grow to hurry up n get down. Still ain't exactly sure what to grow though. Big yield short flower? Critical + at 7weeks seems a winner


doubt that will be ready in 7 weeks, should be nice though


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Just want this grow to hurry up n get down. Still ain't exactly sure what to grow though. Big yield short flower? Critical + at 7weeks seems a winner


look at Cindy-99 "pineapple pheno" by Frost bros i think, done in 7 weeks every single time, mates of mine have made a fair mint off that in the past


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 19, 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooood morning people


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooood morningggg sambo...jus given the first foliar feed to me clone onlys....pretty quick greenin up esp tha livers....im gonna go steady wiv her as she seems to have greened tha most, the psycho is goin for it an don't the exo have pretty leaves, im prolly just gonna grow these wiv somas amnesia haze (13 weeks ffs) an tangerine dream....banging line up, the only other one thas lookin v impressive is jtr...massive dence bud structure and perfumed, I think D used this genetics in his line up? so mus b good to bother usin it fer breedin...not tha I no fuk all bout breedin


----------



## zVice (Jul 20, 2013)

Morning slegs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

morning viceickle

you got much on for the weekend?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Westy used the jtr in the Psycho Killer, great quick finishing sat leaner indi.


unpressed bubble










dry pressed with towel. was just a big sticky gooey mess, used mainly dog,I would not recommend dry pressing dog bubble with a towel, half of it stuck to the bag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

morning you fine upstanding members of the community!!! 

(that'll flummax ya's)]#]



fackin ell , now that looks like some proper hash to me.

nice one D


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

fuck that looks nice D, ive germed 5 of the BP's all 5 poking there heads up i did help out a lil with the shell casing but yeah started 5 and looks like they will be a good lil start seeing as a i aint done a seed in over 2yrs.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

like riding a bike lad!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

morning don 

why do u so rarely like a post ffs that hash diserves a like and ive hardly ever seen you like any post really, do u have a dislike of the like lol not that it means shit we hardly live for how many likes one receives but just wondered why u never like?

been wondering why a mosquito is called a nat in this country too, they are both the same things aint they just minus the malaria lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

i have only once pressed the like button and that was an accident, it let me undo it though! i hate facebook an shit like that it may as well be a poke or an invite to farmville ffs. If i like something, i'll say so. if i'm impressed i'll rep you. i have nearly 11,000 notifications haha it's like junk mail man.


prawns a shrimp in the states  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i have only once pressed the like button and that was an accident, it let me undo it though! i hate facebook an shit like that it may as well be a poke or an invite to farmville ffs. If i like something, i'll say so. if i'm impressed i'll rep you. i have nearly 11,000 notifications haha it's like junk mail man.
> 
> 
> prawns a shrimp in the states  lol


i knew you was too cool for the like lmao give me a little credit tho i have not got a facebook page fuck that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

and also no way them chillzones are not a full 20mg they are prob over 10 but not 20, try that maligans 2mg clonzepam sometime, came in 3 days and i think i lost about 3 days taking them, lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

lmao, too kool, i just don't see the point. even more so now you can't negatively rep anymore, remember that?

did you ever get that culero butthash ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and also no way them chillzones are not a full 20mg they are prob over 10 but not 20, try that maligans 2mg clonzepam sometime, came in 3 days and i think i lost about 3 days taking them, lmao


you know i was thinking the same thing. felt weak as, i tried 4 off the bat and felt pretty mungo'd but no where near what they should have been. risk you take when your buying off someone pressing their own.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i knew you was too cool for the like lmao give me a little credit tho i have not got a facebook page fuck that.


Ive neve had a Facebook or any of that shite, just full of nosey cunts tryin te see what your up to I reckon lol. So what about this culero?? Seen a few ask u now m8 but still ain't seen weather u got it or not


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao, too kool, i just don't see the point. even more so now you can't negatively rep anymore, remember that?
> 
> yeah i member negetive rep lmao got a tad abused i think lol
> 
> did you ever get that culero butthash ?


no mate still not, ive spoke to him and he said the package was still in spain and that the spanish post can be quite slow in the summer, im in escrow and i paid for tracking so am hoping 2mora but we will see.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know i was thinking the same thing. felt weak as, i tried 4 off the bat and felt pretty mungo'd but no where near what they should have been. risk you take when your buying off someone pressing their own.


defiantly not don, still vals but that wasn't a good batch, that maligans are the real mcoy fuck they where strong lmao i still munched em way too quick tho.



Mastergrow said:


> Ive neve had a Facebook or any of that shite, just full of nosey cunts tryin te see what your up to I reckon lol. So what about this culero?? Seen a few ask u now m8 but still ain't seen weather u got it or not


i fucking hate facebook its stupid all them silly fuckers posting up on there wall every time they sht,fart or cough.

like i say mg still aint come fucking thing...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

what do you expect of a nation that needs a nap in the middle of every day...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

yeah im not too worried yet, got tracking still in escrow is taking its fucking time tho, am dieing to smoke it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

i've dropped chillzon3 a line to say they weren't up to par, see what they say eh!? shy bairns get nowt, i still 5/5'd like. so just hope they don't fuck me off cos i already rated em.

Edit: I'm still trying to think f a decent name for the allgrade hash mix allCOgrade or something


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've dropped chillzon3 a line to say they weren't up to par, see what they say eh!? shy bairns get nowt, i still 5/5'd like. so just hope they don't fuck me off cos i already rated em.


i gave them a 1/5 dont advertise something to be something which it isnt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

can you change it after?

I need to get onto this forum about SR and the vendors. you got an onion link for it man?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i gave them a 1/5 dont advertise something to be something which it isnt.


Aye that's the way to get ther attention, no doubt they'll be onto u soon enough to get it changed. Had a bit of that auto last night, not actually too bad for 5 weeks, it's smoke able like lol. Could do with a cure if say but te fuck with that. Get me an addy and ill get u a little bit over m8 as promised.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can you change it after?
> 
> I need to get onto this forum about SR and the vendors. you got an onion link for it man?


yeah u just go to accounts and then view feedback on the right and then u can see all the recent feedback you have given and change it if you wanted too

http://dkn255hz262ypmii.onion/index.php forum link


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

morning ppl, cunting thread...every time i click last page it chucks me back to 5 pages from the end, wish they would sort this shit out, every week its some shit or other


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye that's the way to get ther attention, no doubt they'll be onto u soon enough to get it changed. Had a bit of that auto last night, not actually too bad for 5 weeks, it's smoke able like lol. Could do with a cure if say but te fuck with that. Get me an addy and ill get u a little bit over m8 as promised.


mate you need it alot more than me what with your prices there and whats happened recently, cheers for the offer tho mg i appreciate it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah u just go to accounts and then view feedback on the right and then u can see all the recent feedback you have given and change it if you wanted too
> 
> http://dkn255hz262ypmii.onion/index.php


I'll leave it 5/5 and see what they say. can always change it if they don't make amends eh.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate you need it alot more than me what with your prices there and whats happened recently, cheers for the offer tho mg i appreciate it.


Lol, it ain't bein sold m8 it'll do to keep me smoking, I've no probs gettin u a bit for a few j's m8, I said I would, was goin thro in a bit of bubble that's been lyin about cos no one else has really tried it, it ain't the best but you've tried a lot more than me. Send me an addy and stop tryin te be nice lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll leave it 5/5 and see what they say. can always change it if they don't make amends eh.


i wasnt telling u to lower the rating lol just how n where the forum was lol

it was days ago i gave the rating no response at all, but if a product isnt whats its sold as then they getting a 1/5


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Morning boys bit cooler this morning round my neck of the woods I'm at 28° in the tent. Just lying on me bed staring at the sexy bitches swaying in the wind getting me all semi lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

havent been drinking much and wasnt last night, need to stop this niceness lol

ill get a addy over to your mail, av a wee taste.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wasnt telling u to lower the rating lol just how n where the forum was lol
> 
> it was days ago i gave the rating no response at all, but if a product isnt whats its sold as then they getting a 1/5


just right m8, that time u told me to leave the low score the guy was onto me like a fly on shit, I told him it was the only way to catch some vendors attention cos sometimes once they get ther coins they don't give a fuck


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Was along at my mates yesterday, he's been given some sort of drug for his mental illness (ups and downs he has), and they are supposed to keep him at an even keel. The thing that surpised me on them, they had one of those big NO ALCOHOL stickers on the box, which to me say's, (THESE WILL FUK YOU UP PROPER!) lol. I'll try and get the name of them for you UK pharmacists, lol. They had a Qu in em, and ended in "ine", lmfao, memory like a sieve.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> havent been drinking much and wasnt last night, need to stop this niceness lol
> 
> ill get a addy over to your mail, av a wee taste.


Dont be expecting great things from it lol, I smoked anpsycho joint last night before the auto so that probly made it a little better than it was lol, you'll make ur own mind up anyway, bit wirey if u know wht I mean, not very dense and full of orange hairs. Ain't got none here but ill get it and thro a pic up later, ain't weighed it yet either but thers over an ounce ther, wish I could of let it run. Def would need a cure tho, no good when your used to the clone onlys ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Was along at my mates yesterday, he's been given some sort of drug for his mental illness (ups and downs he has), and they are supposed to keep him at an even keel. The thing that surpised me on them, they had one of those big NO ALCOHOL stickers on the box, which to me say's, (THESE WILL FUK YOU UP PROPER!) lol. I'll try and get the name of them for you UK pharmacists, lol. They had a Qu in em, and ended in "ine", lmfao, memory like a sieve.


lol most of em say no booze mate, its benzodiazepines or barbiturates, also synthetic morphine tabs like oxycontin thats not u personally but most and ok me lol wana get there hands on them anti-pyscotic drugs dont buzz u out they just mess with your head lol ive been on em you dont care bout fuck all lmao really mess ya nut up them things but spose work wonders for others.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

Only 4-5 days til i finally get my new place sambo, been a while coming eh?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Only 4-5 days til i finally get my new place sambo, been a while coming eh?


im well happy for u mate, its been too fucking long in the waiting i couldnt have lasted as fucked as youve been at points over the time i would have been swingin from a tree i think lol good on ya sae, hope the first grow is a good one.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

Good morning cum stains. Off to devils bridge in Kirby longsdale today, any 1 ever been?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 20, 2013)

im wrecked,harvest festival & its a smoke fest down t shed.turned out quite nice , If i can persuade the Mrs ,i want to get some clones off the sr (sambo road) & give em a try, fuck it eh ,lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Good morning cum stains. Off to devils bridge in Kirby longsdale today, any 1 ever been?


no, i try to stay away from anything with Devil in it !


----------



## zVice (Jul 20, 2013)

Not much, was supposed to be working but not happening anymore, so nothing planned yet
Thinking of taking a little road trip maybe, up to the Cotswolds or something

viceikle lol

an yourself?




newuserlol said:


> morning viceickle
> 
> you got much on for the weekend?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> no, i try to stay away from anything with Devil in it !


Ha ha makes sense.... It's not as evil as it sounds bout 60ft drop into a gap in the water that as about 3m wide lmao


----------



## zVice (Jul 20, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere the filth was saying they'd fine the fuck out of people caught tombstoning there, lol cunts


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> I remember reading somewhere the filth was saying they'd fine the fuck out of people caught tombstoning there, lol cunts


Yeah there cunts mate, when ever it's hot they lurk around the bridge waiting... Absolute cunts! Well if there there ill still be jumping off... Twats lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Well just woke up aint had a good nights sleep since Tues me back is doin me head in now!!! I ain't got the bollocks to jump off a bridge not 60ft anyway u don't know what's underneath Lol w used to go down the abbey when we were kids making rope swings n shit oh they were the days


----------



## zVice (Jul 20, 2013)

Think that one is about 30ft but might be mistaken


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

anyone wana buy a galaxy s four or iphone 5 cheapish next wk?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

Opinions on this people? Jut found it in another thread, if its true at 35-40 days flowering then might be one worth investigating...........

** Freedom 35 ***
Completely Finished with 35 to 45 days of 12 - 12!!!
Freedom 35 will remain in a vegetative state indefinitely
under a 24 hour photoperiod.*
 *Freedom 35*
_Product Code- _*35F **(Feminized) &#9792;*
  *Superb potency
Trippy and Spacey
*
* Potency: 4½ out of 5
Taste: The dried cured taste is like Caramel ​* 
*INDICA Dominant*

 
INDOOR GROWTH
OUTDOOR GROWTH
  Finished height 
* May be vegged
to whatever height
you desire.
Very little stretch. 
Plant height
N/A
Yield (g/m²)
SOG
Good yield
Very little trimming
Yield
N/A
Flowering
35 to 45 Days
of 12 - 12
Finish
N/A
Potency Key: Strains like
AK-47 or White Widow would
have a rating of 4 out of 5. Frost Resistance- 
Spring
 N/A 
  Frost Resistance- 
Fall
N/A
 * * When flowered at 24 inches will finish at about 28 inches.
Best vegged with a 24 hour photoperiod.* 


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> anyone wana buy a galaxy s four or iphone 5 cheapish next wk?


might know someone for the S$, what network is it on? n how much ya want for it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

bullshit i say sae just imo anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> anyone wana buy a galaxy s four or iphone 5 cheapish next wk?


Lol, fucking Del Boy here!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> might know someone for the S$, what network is it on? n how much ya want for it?


will be on t-mobile mate and dunno on price yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, fucking Del Boy here!!


im gonna raise this cash for the hash even it if fucking kills me lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

got a xperia z for sale too the one with the sixteen mg cam,

thats on vodafone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

35-40 days what ya spose to feed it base? I'm not into these autos I've tried cracking 2 of em both failed that put me off forever lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bullshit i say sae just imo anyway


wouldnt surprise me but on the thread i was reading it was fairly well documented grow, lemme see if i can find the link....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> will be on t-mobile mate and dunno on price yet?


ok mate well let me know as mate of mine is specifically looking for an S4 on T-mob


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> wouldnt surprise me but on the thread i was reading it was fairly well documented grow, lemme see if i can find the link....


here ya go mate, pics from this page onwards, nothing much before this page just vegging n stuff

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546265-dr-greenthumbs-freedom-35-seed-14.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 35-40 days what ya spose to feed it base? I'm not into these autos I've tried cracking 2 of em both failed that put me off forever lol


apparentely its NOT an auto..........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

same as that gigabud they say 6wks and show pretty pics, nice descriptions but every review of someone growing it has said it didnt finish in 6wk and was shit weed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Lol god knows what it is then to finish that early it looks nice but it ain't very frosty is it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol god knows what it is then to finish that early it looks nice but it ain't very frosty is it



*Iranian Indica and Afghanistani apparently*


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

ive posted up that ten wk exo grow,1wk veg, 8wk flower and 1wk dry old bulbs too but 26oz in 70days, and with new bulbs maybe using the canna boast which i didnt but it was in coco, and better supporting/lollipoping i think it could have been 30+ in 70days, of some of the stinkiest heavy hitting smoke u can get minus a cure.
,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

Aaaaah thats a bit clearer infor......apparently you CAN harvest it at 35 days but peak potency is 45 days ..............there`s always a catch lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> same as that gigabud they say 6wks and show pretty pics, nice descriptions but every review of someone growing it has said it didnt finish in 6wk and was shit weed.


Have you ever run cindy99? thats sposed to finish in 7 weeks everytime without fail (well the pineapple pheno is )


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 20, 2013)

uk vendor with blue supermen and mortal combats for decent price but customs where i live have been on top form recently do i dare


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> uk vendor with blue supermen and mortal combats for decent price but customs where i live have been on top form recently do i dare


How much they want for em? An if you do order any let me know lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> uk vendor with blue supermen and mortal combats for decent price but customs where i live have been on top form recently do i dare


be careful if your not mainlaind, a member recently off the mainland had some trouble with sr and customs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know if any of you are into blueys but my bro can get shit loads of em?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Have you ever run cindy99? thats sposed to finish in 7 weeks everytime without fail (well the pineapple pheno is )


no i would love a bash tho, im going back to the exo,pyscho maybe a livers too next run, and by then hopefully would have vegged my bluepit to a size and age where they show sex or wont take long in 12/12 clone a female if i get any and do some of that too.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I don't know if any of you are into blueys but my bro can get shit loads of em?


Sambo is sitting over there *points* in the corner, go talk to him lad lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I don't know if any of you are into blueys but my bro can get shit loads of em?


depends on the qaulity, roche stopped making them years ago so all are generic, and some alot better than others.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i would love a bash tho, im going back to the exo,pyscho maybe a livers too next run, and by then hopefully would have vegged my bluepit to a size and age where they show sex or wont take long in 12/12 clone a female if i get any and do some of that too.


y`know we may even be able to work out a deal lol.............. fancy sending me a single clone when i get in the new place to get me started and when ive done my first harvest ill buy some c-99 and send ya some seeds/cuts?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Fuk me now I know why I dont read bak yhru pages ffs

Im not gunna.respond to all comment fuk that

Sambo did ya paxkage land mate?

And fuk me did.i read sambo talking bowt training plants and shit ans hes been nice

WILL THE REAL SAMBO REPORT TO THE UK THREAD IMMIDIATLY


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> be careful if your not mainlaind, a member recently off the mainland had some trouble with sr and customs.


2timer??? i really want to give it a go theres nothing like that over here



Saerimmner said:


> How much they want for em? An if you do order any let me know lol


£10 each thats the going rate over here so probs not cheap to you lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Fuk me now I know why I dont read bak yhru pages ffs
> 
> Im not gunna.respond to all comment fuk that
> 
> Sambo did ya paxkage land mate?


it did mate niceone for that ice much apreciated, wana buy a xperia z or galaxy four? 

i forget to get any bloody batterys tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> depends on the qaulity, roche stopped making them years ago so all are generic, and some alot better than others.


He's a smackhead and rekons there the bollocks gets em all off one man 28 in a box 20 a box or negotiable depending quantity


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

go for it then redeye ive ordered bloody everything from opium to e's the list gos on lol seizures are quite rare when in small amounts.

extremely rare when internal also.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

No batteries lmao... u got.a.remote? Or a paki shop close im sure

Yel get around the 280/320 mark on the five and s4 my my u are on one told ya to apply to sites wat give.u free ps3 and lcd tv.s n shit if u get accepted

BLUES DID SUM1 SAY BLUES nom nom nom


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> He's a smackhead and rekons there the bollocks gets em all off one man 28 in a box 20 a box or negotiable depending quantity


oh if they are script i will most defo take them off u for a price of your agreement. only if they 10mg tho really shawny.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> No batteries lmao... u got.a.remote? Or a paki shop close im sure
> 
> Yel get around the 280/320 mark on the five and s4 my my u are on one told ya to apply to sites wat give.u free ps3 and lcd tv.s n shit if u get accepted


ive been accepted on the s four need to pay 130 for it tho just wondered what i could make off that, the xperia z is already with the courier.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> 2timer??? i really want to give it a go theres nothing like that over here
> 
> 
> £10 each thats the going rate over here so probs not cheap to you lol


lol nah, normally paybetween £1.50-5 a pill over here when ppl have actually got any lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it did mate niceone for that ice much apreciated, wana buy a xperia z or galaxy four?
> 
> i forget to get any bloody batterys tho


oi, ya sposed to be giving me a price on that ya loon lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

silkroad most of the dutch pills sent from the uk 10-15+, ordered in 50s form holland they are about a 5er each.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> oi, ya sposed to be giving me a price on that ya loon lol


its gonna be brand new unused latest model 16gb, black i think? they going for what 300-450 on ebay, what u have in mind?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> silkroad most of the dutch pills sent from the uk 10-15+, ordered in 50s form holland they are about a 5er each.


i would love to do that but i would probs get time for that if caught where i am....customs have made a lot of seizures in the post recently i heard of someone who got some legal highs confiscated 

and he was up in court not long ago dunno what happened but where i live is very strict


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> oh if they are script i will most defo take them off u for a price of your agreement. only if they 10mg tho really shawny.


Yeh they the 10mg mate I'll have a chat to me bro now and see what he sayin


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

good morning from me and my hang over lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i would love to do that but i would probs get time for that if caught where i am....customs have made a lot of seizures in the post recently i heard of someone who got some legal highs confiscated
> 
> and he was up in court not long ago dunno what happened but where i live is very strict


are you in the uk then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its gonna be brand new unused latest model 16gb, black i think? they going for what 300-450 on ebay, what u have in mind?


ill drop em a text n ask em, think she wanted to find something for £200-275ish if i remember rightly but will ask to make sure


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

morning ninja what was ya drinking last night then?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are you in the uk then?


yeah man i have my 5 year residency to be in this thread lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

bottle of jd, few desprados then raided the cupboards till i found the hidden bottle of single malt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Lazy cunt ain't answering his phone Lol must still be in bed I'll let yano later mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i would love a bash tho, im going back to the exo,pyscho maybe a livers too next run, and by then hopefully would have vegged my bluepit to a size and age where they show sex or wont take long in 12/12 clone a female if i get any and do some of that too.


Mr New,Sir, will you have any *exo & pyscho* cuts in around 3 weeks ? ,thought 3 of each , will they grow well together in same room ?, or could you recommend anything else ?, paralization is a must


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Kode this ballast is boxed up wen ya rdy mate. And ices ram.
> *edit* shit forgot to get a postage cost.. Durrp. Ill try nip posti in the morn mate


ok just let me know the price, think iv got a tenner left, but if its more iou?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

nigga1 said:


> bottle of jd, few desprados then raided the cupboards till i found the hidden bottle of single malt lol


look nigga u need a avatar if yer gunna stick around if not then fuk of now!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

heres my outies again and there both feckin female yes get in ya bastard


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

fuk me sambo u was quiert last nite...bit worrid u mite of od on some of ya happy pills lol......well still strug with heat guys be happy when these fin been flushed for 4 days now and gave them normal feeding starting today.......seeds doing ok 2.......yer nigga get a avatar makes u look less dodgy.....alrite ice...hows the girls?.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

orderd me some organic molasses to finish these now.....and some digital scales that indi posted for me.....cheers bro...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2743398 heres my outies again and there both feckin female yes get in ya bastard


 lol propper council mud right ther! spot on hahaha,, u got balls to have them outside m8, u really have,



imcjayt said:


> fuk me sambo u was quiert last nite...bit worrid u mite of od on some of ya happy pills lol......well still strug with heat guys be happy when these fin been flushed for 4 days now and gave them normal feeding starting today.......seeds doing ok 2.......yer nigga get a avatar makes u look less dodgy.....alrite ice...hows the girls?.......View attachment 2743399View attachment 2743400View attachment 2743401View attachment 2743402View attachment 2743403View attachment 2743404View attachment 2743405View attachment 2743407View attachment 2743408View attachment 2743409


shit bruv u have been having some heat isues aint ya, at the worst time of flower too, bang at ethe end lmao,, hope they dont suffer to much,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer ice fbuk all i can do now realy.....and the heat aint gonna get much betta only got 2 weeks to go but im just gonna finish them now...fukit.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

hopefully the new ones wont suffer so bad in sep oct nov...mite be cooler then...........fukin weather.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Mr New,Sir, will you have any *exo & pyscho* cuts in around 3 weeks ? ,thought 3 of each , will they grow well together in same room ?, or could you recommend anything else ?, paralization is a must


no they grow great together baz, hopefully will have that many for you in that timeframe but dunno just yet,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hopefully the new ones wont suffer so bad in sep oct nov...mite be cooler then...........fukin weather.......


yeh im flipping in about 2 weeks so it better chill the fuk out, so flip in 14 days ish and il strip the bottoms in 10 days, dunc wat i cut on hormone stik in a cube and see what happens lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

think im gonna get me a couple of cool tubes for new grow mite help betta in seald room.....will have one of those big tents jan...least with those there opernings front and back will be running 2 600 in the tent tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

rite i got to fuk off out a bit....laterz......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

uk off with the cool tuibes buy a hood tubes suk


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no they grow great together baz, hopefully will have that many for you in that timeframe but dunno just yet,


good man,just give us a shout.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hahaha Yeh Ice proper council mud lmao full a bricks n shit Lol I've already filled a ton bag full of shit out the border the cunt who lived here before was a right messy fucker wouldn't mind tippin it all on his front


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeh.man I heard those cool tubes ain't all that the reflector on ems tiny I've got a hood like ice and I like it a lot and in the winter u can just take the glass cover off t warm it up a bit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

yeh thats what i do pull the glass out slightly to get desired temps, 

did u not make a hole fill with coco then plant your plant? or just plant direct in the mud?lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats what i do pull the glass out slightly to get desired temps,
> 
> did u not make a hole fill with coco then plant your plant? or just plant direct in the mud?lol


Yeh man them hoods kick ass. I mixed compost and coco bout 50/50 then topped up with mud they seem to love it and in added some fish blood and bone and potash of sulphate all from wilkos


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

well mate turns up cause he is a thick shit and cant order online, got his last bits needed so hell be up and running this week. Shows up with some weed and beers lol i swear my belly is hurting but i cant just sit looking at bottles of stella...yolo and all that lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

Day 26 from seed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Day 26 from seed
> View attachment 2743608


they the PE mate?

i think wer al having slow growth with this heat ffs, lol

look how cute they look, name tags and everything,, aww bless


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Day 26 from seed
> View attachment 2743608


is that those root pruning pots ur using? how are they


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

Packing shit up ready for the move an fuck me ya can accumulate loads of shit without even realising it lol, chucked about 15 black bags so far


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they the PE mate?
> 
> i think wer al having slow growth with this heat ffs, lol
> 
> look how cute they look, name tags and everything,, aww bless


the slow growth is kinda workin for me, been regulary 30 for a bit now, dont want my plants outgrowin the 250, even tho they sorta have.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Not lookin bad there what light u got them under?? They do look a little cute for nearly 4 weeks what u feedin and how often?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2013)

Auto cheese candy, flowered for about 5 weeks and had to cut it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they the PE mate?
> 
> i think wer al having slow growth with this heat ffs, lol
> 
> look how cute they look, name tags and everything,, aww bless


Pmsl... Im like shawny keep a calinder and all taged up.. very precice lol. Yeah they are mate within the last 4 days I can actually see some growth, still fucking uber slow tho.
got that extractor boxed up Nd ready for Monday mate.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not lookin bad there what light u got them under?? They do look a little cute for nearly 4 weeks what u feedin and how often?


There under 400w atm mate, gonna turn the ballast up 2 600 for flower tho. There on 4ml of a+b at the mo.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeh man I bet the roots are just finding there feet once they've done there biz the plants will explode have they bin in them pots from day 1? And Yeh u gotta have a calendar n shit Lol my missis laughes at me when I'm jotting all me shit down Lol putting smiley faces n shit lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> is that those root pruning pots ur using? how are they


Yeah mate I can't really tell atm think ill only find out late veg early flower... From what I've heard there every bit as good as air pots and smart pots.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man I bet the roots are just finding there feet once they've done there biz the plants will explode have they bin in them pots from day 1? And Yeh u gotta have a calendar n shit Lol my missis laughes at me when I'm jotting all me shit down Lol putting smiley faces n shit lmao


They where put in at about 2 weeks mate. yeah think the 3 pe and the blue Thai have found there feet but I only potted the exo on Monday afternoon so its still digging deep lol.
yeah my misses takes the piss out of me... Sad cunt Nd all that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Yehy local grow shop sells them he tryd pushin on me when I.mentioned airpots but think I just like the look of the other ones more.proper feckin messy tho takes the piss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sure they'll tek off soon matey u gonna top em or let em do there thing?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

lol wat other srain can be that small and on fulls trengthnutes! u know ur going over the bottle rec wen they get bigger lol, mine are geting on fine#


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol wat other srain can be that small and on fulls trengthnutes! u know ur going over the bottle rec wen they get bigger lol, mine are geting on fine#


I kno when u said I was like wtf lol. They love it! started em off at 1 ml then next feed 2ml then 3ml Nd 4ml, every time I up it they look greener and healthier. The Exo just had its first 1ml feed the other day but I think it wants more, looks like it's gone a diff shade of green and not in a good way. But then again the exo is a hungry feker aswell ain't it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I kno when u said I was like wtf lol. They love it! started em off at 1 ml then next feed 2ml then 3ml Nd 4ml, every time I up it they look greener and healthier. The Exo just had its first 1ml feed the other day but I think it wants more, looks like it's gone a diff shade of green and not in a good way. But then again the exo is a hungry feker aswell ain't it?


not really not as much as the PE i never went over the 4ml with my exop, itry not to go ver 3 no but the pe wil just yellow like fek, and yeh its a diff greenon the pe for sure more of a deep grainey green, u will get fan leaves the size of your hand too, they love lollipop i just stripped everyting of last run and left main cola and 4 main branches, everything else i got rid,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm sure they'll tek off soon matey u gonna top em or let em do there thing?


Think I'm gonna take ices advice and jus leave em to it an lolly pop. Was thinking of topping the blue Thai but due to the space I've got I mite jus b best lolly piping the lot. Still gotta pick a pe to get rid of to make room for the exo... Gutted they all are getting on quite well.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

fuk me i feel like a fat cunt now just been fo meal with missis at pub


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Think I'm gonna take ices advice and jus leave em to it an lolly pop. Was thinking of topping the blue Thai but due to the space I've got I mite jus b best lolly piping the lot. Still gotta pick a pe to get rid of to make room for the exo... Gutted they all are getting on quite well.


mine got to approx 1.5 foot but a ft was the main cola, i pulled touching 4z of each,, with 8 under 850 watts, so like i said they love ther lollipop,wer running the same generation of beans so why not eh! but remeber i had the red spec in ther too, this harvest with ,my livers and bbc wen they come, im runing all undermh then all under red sonT for flower, should be a interesting experimant,

but spoon like i saiy let em veg up then strip all but the main cola and main branches i guess i could have gone further and taken the 4 branches but they wer fas as fuk and i thought fukit! turned out well, and they liked the 3 week pk from week 5 on reducing dose


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Will I see faster growth in just clay pebbles rather than coco lads?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I did a mix of coco and clay pebbles then when I transplanted em I did 2 with clay and 2 without and the ones with strait coco had better roots but if your hydro its a different ball game ain't it


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Never done hydro before but what everyone's saying on that pic few pages back as being cute lol I was hoping to veg for around 3weeks they look tiny


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

from seed yer 3 weeks is gonna look tiny comp to growing from clone....dont forget we had heat issues with has slowed growing down for some a bit....


ninja1 said:


> Never done hydro before but what everyone's saying on that pic few pages back as being cute lol I was hoping to veg for around 3weeks they look tiny


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine got to approx 1.5 foot but a ft was the main cola, i pulled touching 4z of each,, with 8 under 850 watts, so like i said they love ther lollipop,wer running the same generation of beans so why not eh! but remeber i had the red spec in ther too, this harvest with ,my livers and bbc wen they come, im runing all undermh then all under red sonT for flower, should be a interesting experimant,
> 
> but spoon like i saiy let em veg up then strip all but the main cola and main branches i guess i could have gone further and taken the 4 branches but they wer fas as fuk and i thought fukit! turned out well, and they liked the 3 week pk from week 5 on reducing dose


yeah I'm vegin under the duel spec then gonna get a sonT for flower. Well I've got about 2 and a half foot height wise so a foot and a half is peachy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah I'm vegin under the duel spec then gonna get a sonT for flower. Well I've got about 2 and a half foot height wise so a foot and a half is peachy lol


yeh just keep that light low as fuk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Well that's it my ladies gone nto bed for the night been a better day for em hottest its been is 29 so not 3 bad


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

How long from seed can plants survive in rockwool? I can start under cfl from seed for say 2 weeks then count the veg from when I give them 3 weeks under hps?

tunes on feeling to drop a biscuit and go out but gotta save the coino lol moving tight


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How long from seed can plants survive in rockwool? I can start under cfl from seed for say 2 weeks then count the veg from when I give them 3 weeks under hps?
> 
> tunes on feeling to drop a biscuit and go out but gotta save the coino lol moving tight


All the way til harvest mate providing you feed em right, some people grow exclusively in rockwool


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh just keep that light low as fuk


Iv got it jus over a ft atm prob bout 14 inch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

fuk me ninja all the questions here i will give you your an swers and i dont wanna hear anymore about it, seems everyposts the same question in a diffrent way, kinda like a benefit form
cqanna coco proffesional 50 litres about 12-15 a bag
canna base nutes 12 for both a and b (1 litre)
canna rhiztonic 12 qwid (250ml)
canna boost for flower 15 qwid (250ml)
canna pk 13 qwid (1 litre)
airpots 4 qwid each

if you go from seed expect a 4 week veg as they do indeed take much longer than clones, if u gave rooted clones then yes 2 weeks veg or 3 if u wanna, keep the light as low as possible to avoid stretch, put ur hand under the light, rule of thumb if it burns ya hand it burns the leaves,

from start ad 4ml rhiz per litre to stimulate roots, use that for a week and with low strength base nutes 1ml per litre, at the early stage i recomed grabbing a kiddies medicine syringe and a 1 litre jug and mix nutes in 1 litre batches as you will only need feed them every 2-3 days so it will just go off.

wen u flip do 24hrs dark to reset the plants internal clock then at flower start with say no more than 3.5ml base nutes, and add booost also start this at beginging of flower and all the way thru, 
at week 5 flower start the pk along side everything else (base,boost) start with 1.5ml per litre and week 6 drop to 1ml per litre and week 7 down to 0.5ml, week 8 just base nutes and boost, week 9 day 3 stop all nutes and just feed water for last 34 days then dark for 24 hrs and chop chop


ofc u can PH if u want but a lot of us with coco dont, do a test over a few days make a bucket of water,add desired nutes and then ph test. im lucky after i add all my nutes my ph is 5.9-6 so i have no need thank fek, but i wouldnt have known this if sum1 dint tellme to ph as i had sum yellow leaves.but as it turns out they wer just hungry

strain.
DONT do critical, its shit m8, ive heard not a thing good about it, my advice for a good smoke and hardey plants wat can get abused ta fek is g13 pineapple express, my last run i did 8 under a 600hps and a 250 hps and pulld 30 oz give or take, not a bad yeild mate mybest to date, dont belive the hype of strains we know coz we run them along side our clone onlys
i hope that puts a end to the matter

peace

ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Iv got it jus over a ft atm prob bout 14 inch


fuk me i have no hood in the main op and mine wer and still are at a low 6 inches. get it down matey, u knw the script

just went up to get my livers on base nutes of starter nutes and fuk me if they wernt a mm away from the class and still no burn


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

just sorted me fishing stuff out for 2moz me boy 4 now and wanted to go so went and got him his first pole yesterday...sez dad im gonna catch a big fish......lol he gonna shit his pants when he actualys sees one caught n flapping about ha ha....missis comming to and me twin sis n brow inlaw do shld be a good day out....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

how we all doing then lads? still aint heard from mrt? thought i would have by now, must be busy or stoned lol

gonna go with some pollen from holland 200g for a nice price, will prob order monday/tues.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

had a look at them hoods ice there 2 going on ebay atm 15 sqid 9 sqid post...on auction ....not cheep new am they mind u the cool tubes are the same but if u lot saying hoods are betta then best to get them......if i got to buy 2 new then...fukit got to be done...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me i have no hood in the main op and mine wer and still are at a low 6 inches. get it down matey, u knw the script
> 
> just went up to get my livers on base nutes of starter nutes and fuk me if they wernt a mm away from the class and still no burn


I kno but I'm worried bout the exo, still finding its roots and don't wanna put it under to much stress, the pe ain't a problem, proper little hardy cunts lol. don't think I put a pic of em up wen they were like a week old. I thought they were ready for the bin, proper little warriors lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had a look at them hoods ice there 2 going on ebay atm 15 sqid 9 sqid post...on auction ....not cheep new am they mind u the cool tubes are the same but if u lot saying hoods are betta then best to get them......if i got to buy 2 new then...fukit got to be done...


why dont u get the new one that takes two bulbs


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how we all doing then lads? still aint heard from mrt? thought i would have by now, must be busy or stoned lol
> 
> gonna go with some pollen from holland 200g for a nice price, will prob order monday/tues.


got an idea of what u can sell it at? the prices for pollen near me is 3.5 for 25 7 for 45, but rarley ever see it

@ spoon you wanna pm me an email mate?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how we all doing then lads? still aint heard from mrt? thought i would have by now, must be busy or stoned lol
> 
> gonna go with some pollen from holland 200g for a nice price, will prob order monday/tues.


Ill take an order of that off the road from ya mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

aint seen them...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

A up just spoke to me bro he says there the proper ones mate all boxed with safety leaflets and all that. £20 a box 28 tabs per box


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ill take an order of that off the road from ya mate


 lol fuck it if the price is right i may even have some lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> A up just spoke to me bro he says there the proper ones mate all boxed with safety leaflets and all that. £20 a box 28 tabs per box


how many boxs u got and when u got em?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't got any on me or anything but I can get as many as you want mate within a day or 2


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ill take an order of that off the road from ya mate


will do slightly cheaper prices than what i list it for in the road for the lads i trust to take cash off



Saerimmner said:


> lol fuck it if the price is right i may even have some lol


same again..........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a belter for the price
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251030468475


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I haven't got any on me or anything but I can get as many as you want mate within a day or 2


how many is as many as i wont? what dusnt he take his script? they aint old or out of date or nowt are they?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> will do slightly cheaper prices than what i list it for in the road for the lads i trust to take cash off
> 
> 
> 
> same again..........


Sound as a pound


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how many is as many as i wont what dusnt he take his script? they aint old or out of date or nowt are they?


Lol naaaaa m not sure how theve been acquired but they all legit mate he says his mate had 2 and fell asleep in his bathroom last nyt Lol. Apparently they got a shed load of em 100,000 or something?!!!! I'm ring in him again in 5 mins to make sure all is good


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> will do slightly cheaper prices than what i list it for in the road for the lads i trust to take cash off
> 
> 
> 
> same again..........


You by any chance got the pic from the advert?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol naaaaa m not sure how theve been acquired but they all legit mate he says his mate had 2 and fell asleep in his bathroom last nyt Lol. Apparently they got a shed load of em 100,000 or something?!!!! I'm ring in him again in 5 mins to make sure all is good


sambo will have a ball this this mate, ur fucked now

never gonna leave the post office


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> This is a belter for the price
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251030468475


found this for an extra tenner as well http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/aerowing-air-cooled-reflector-1182-p.asp


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sambo will have a ball this this mate, ur fucked now


to have that many i would be thinking they are generics and not script, big difference.

let me no shawny we can sort something out,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

For you lot that were on about beemers yesterday lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

cheers on the hoods....gonna ask the young lad in shop what he will do me 2 for if cant get a betta price then be one of those......


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

I m lovin my new stretch-n-flower soil TM ha ha, this is seriously saving me money on base nuts and the plants are lovin it wiv strait spikey shiny as fuk leaves, I have a large tangerine dream bush that had some serious work done on her in veg ...3 months, I potted up to 27 litre no7 smart pot wiv my new soil recipe and I have jus used strait water thru stretch and shes green everywhere and already frosty...I love this strain for so many reasons growing it being one (it affects me like no other cannabis ive tried..it feels like the whole of my head is having an orgasm) but I have never not fed a full sized plant thru stretch. Topped the pot to the rim with more soil an im gonna keep watering til she asks for some munch. The soil is piss cheap to make too....happy daze


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> to have that many i would be thinking they are generics and not script, big difference.
> 
> let me no shawny we can sort something out,


 just get him to take a pic of them n the packet n send it to ya n you will know either way lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

fuk me....thats the tits......


Saerimmner said:


> For you lot that were on about beemers yesterday lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> to have that many i would be thinking they are generics and not script, big difference.
> 
> let me no shawny we can sort something out,


Yeh man u can just tek the one box to start if u want or I can send u a single sample or something I'll ask him in a min just waiting for a mate to go lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers on the hoods....gonna ask the young lad in shop what he will do me 2 for if cant get a betta price then be one of those......


worth a look on gumtree thouggh as well mate, about 20 on there a few weeks back


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man u can just tek the one box to start if u want or I can send u a single sample or something I'll ask him in a min just waiting for a mate to go lol


yeah let me no, you promised me a strip anyway so provide the sample if proper i will deffo buy in bulk


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah let me no, you promised me a strip anyway so provide the sample if proper i will deffo buy in bulk


Out of interest whats the rough price of duty free fags on SR? Still cant get on there lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest whats the rough price of duty free fags on SR? Still cant get on there lol


they are cheap enough mate but pointless cause most gets seized my only seizure was for cigs


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer if i can get some seconhand ones then bonus not to far away then i can pick up....wont be needing till jan so got few months to find some suppose once u got them grows will pay for them in future anyways .....will be getting 2 digital ballasts 600w 600w bulbs and a big tent.....will be knokin me seald room down.....


Saerimmner said:


> worth a look on gumtree thouggh as well mate, about 20 on there a few weeks back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

sambo the double ones hare hard to find for hps bulbs, the cfl ones rated upto 50 watta each side are common well not common but ya get me the hps ones are harder to find, but syaing that i think growell are doing em? but theyw ont be cheap from the rlike..
wers these pics sambo u cunt


imj if u wanna go for them hoods il half it with ya and wel get one each?? upto u m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo the double ones hare hard to find for hps bulbs, the cfl ones rated upto 50 watta each side are common well not common but ya get me the hps ones are harder to find, but syaing that i think growell are doing em? but theyw ont be cheap from the rlike..
> wers these pics sambo u cunt


i can get the double ones and provide u a uk link for them to be delivered.

no batterys mate the remote bats where already dead


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-Lights-250w-400w-600w-1000w-Ballasts-Hydroponics-Lights-4-Tents-HPS-Bulbs-/230918188380?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item35c3cbed5c these the ones i want


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

i reckon u could get away with 2x 400 hps in them but no more.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/twin-double-envirolite-cfl-reflector-/271242729030?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f27539646

or
http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/prod/SMTR


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

well u bid one 1 ond ill bid on other?.....lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo the double ones hare hard to find for hps bulbs, the cfl ones rated upto 50 watta each side are common well not common but ya get me the hps ones are harder to find, but syaing that i think growell are doing em? but theyw ont be cheap from the rlike..
> wers these pics sambo u cunt
> 
> 
> imj if u wanna go for them hoods il half it with ya and wel get one each?? upto u m8


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

do they have glass with them? cant see.....im not fussed in rushing gettin one anyways....dont need till jan...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-Lights-250w-400w-600w-1000w-Ballasts-Hydroponics-Lights-4-Tents-HPS-Bulbs-/230918188380?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item35c3cbed5c these the ones i want


I got one of the 600 dimable ones... There the muts nuts mate. They give of fuck all heat, a could prob sit em on carpet and they wouldn't make a fuss


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

was speaking to the missis just...gonna spend bit more on betta stuff cos if we have a nother summer like this then i want to be able to keep it under control and plants not to suffer like mine have again.....makes fukin sence realy.....i mean a grow will make ya cash back.......pays for its self...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah let me no, you promised me a strip anyway so provide the sample if proper i will deffo buy in bulk


Lmao i aint promised shit! Just got off the blower to him he says he'll gibe me 2 to send to ya he got other stuff aswell have u got an email or sum thin I van contact u thru j


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

well they do it for think it was 129 or 139 with the hps bulb with it......got to get 2 of the fuckers....


spooningbadgers said:


> I got one of the 600 dimable ones... There the muts nuts mate. They give of fuck all heat, a could prob sit em on carpet and they wouldn't make a fuss


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao i aint promised shit! Just got off the blower to him he says he'll gibe me 2 to send to ya he got other stuff aswell have u got an email or sum thin I van contact u thru j


lmao gotta try, send me the two then shawny leave then in the blister pack if poss, or i would buy a box to test for a score mon/tues/


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

seen a couple of sec hand ones fetchin bout 60 to 70 sqid on ebay.....


imcjayt said:


> well they do it for think it was 129 or 139 with the hps bulb with it......got to get 2 of the fuckers....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao i aint promised shit! Just got off the blower to him he says he'll gibe me 2 to send to ya he got other stuff aswell have u got an email or sum thin I van contact u thru j


and sorry mate i think it was imc who promised me a strip monday not you? LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao gotta try, send me the two then shawny leave then in the blister pack if poss, or i would buy a box to test for a score mon/tues/


Yeh man fuckin ell u don't want much do ya Lol I'll.see what I can do mate. I don't know much about em to b honest but my bro is full on when it comes to this kind of shit he says they ain't speckly or pale there the McCoy in his words lmao. I'll try n get to him 2 morra when I got em send me a Addy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> seen a couple of sec hand ones fetchin bout 60 to 70 sqid on ebay.....


Be carefull buyin second hand ones mate, the old versions look exactly the same but they don't have soft start technology which means they go pop pretty quick


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yes mate...soon as i picked them up and got them will sort ya lad...


newuserlol said:


> and sorry mate i think it was imc who promised me a strip monday not you? LOL


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

well anything i get ill run past u guys anyways for oppins ect


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are cheap enough mate but pointless cause most gets seized my only seizure was for cigs


no UK sellers?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

are they nice and quiert?


spooningbadgers said:


> I got one of the 600 dimable ones... There the muts nuts mate. They give of fuck all heat, a could prob sit em on carpet and they wouldn't make a fuss


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

yeh afte rthis or next run ima invest in sum aircon on wheels things only 90 sods each and well worth it i reckon 2 would drop the temps in the main op, and if im not doing that i got em for elseware, fuk me this equipment adds up dont it, i thought i had loads with2 boxes full,, gunna need a shed to store it all if this keeps up rather hard to disquise wen u got so much like ffs


still aint been to the op today, i am going, got me bag ready keys locked n loaded, just stuck into 007 legends, fucking games!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer man im addicted to bad company 2 maulti atm....got blak ops ect but i like this..gonna have blast in bit..


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh afte rthis or next run ima invest in sum aircon on wheels things only 90 sods each and well worth it i reckon 2 would drop the temps in the main op, and if im not doing that i got em for elseware, fuk me this equipment adds up dont it, i thought i had loads with2 boxes full,, gunna need a shed to store it all if this keeps up rather hard to disquise wen u got so much like ffs
> 
> 
> still aint been to the op today, i am going, got me bag ready keys locked n loaded, just stuck into 007 legends, fucking games!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I know all I seem to do is spend cash on me grow then when I've got sumthin I want the better version. Ain't aircon expensive to run?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> no UK sellers?


there are a few but they dont usuly have much in stock, i seen someone with amberleaf richmons, and l&b's, but they wernt much cheaper than in the shop, was like 50 for 200, and 100 for 10x50g amberleaf


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> no UK sellers?


no non at all sae theres a market there if you can get cheap fags from uk.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know all I seem to do is spend cash on me grow then when I've got sumthin I want the better version. Ain't aircon expensive to run?


ant they like 600w or something, thats like another light!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

heres me pc.....even uv the chips on the boards lol.....got to update graphics cards soon tho only babbys.........just wating on me orange uv cooling fans to come now then it finished


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ant they like 600w or something, thats like another light!


Yeh I think sum of em are like 1200 and shit my missis's iron is 2300 watt!!!! I'm gonna start makin her use a hot stone or something lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres me pc.....even uv the chips on the boards lol.....got to update graphics cards soon tho only babbys......View attachment 2743854View attachment 2743855View attachment 2743856...just wating on me orange uv cooling fans to come now then it finished


Fookin ell looks like your car lmao. Or am in gettin mixed up with sum other fucker lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I know about light distance and nutes my main concern is how long to veg. I was going to count veg period from when I pot up if using coco or from when the rockwool cubes fully rooted and potted into pebbles. Not decided which ill go for. 30oz fuck me if I hit that all you fancy coming Ibiza just bring your spending money?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer me cars the same all lit up.....boys n toys ay lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin ell looks like your car lmao. Or am in gettin mixed up with sum other fucker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hahahaha you love it dont ya I wouldn't be surprised if you wear LA lights Pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

think they would rather have a good wkend in amsterdam lol


ninja1 said:


> I know about light distance and nutes my main concern is how long to veg. I was going to count veg period from when I pot up if using coco or from when the rockwool cubes fully rooted and potted into pebbles. Not decided which ill go for. 30oz fuck me if I hit that all you fancy coming Ibiza just bring your spending money?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Took the words out of my mouth imc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

haaaaaaaaaa fuk u ya cunt lmaooooo that made me laff...na im into me voi shit atm and were addidas p10s lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha you love it dont ya I wouldn't be surprised if you wear LA lights Pmsl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I know about light distance and nutes my main concern is how long to veg. I was going to count veg period from when I pot up if using coco or from when the rockwool cubes fully rooted and potted into pebbles. Not decided which ill go for. 30oz fuck me if I hit that all you fancy coming Ibiza just bring your spending money?


Veg for as long as u like just remember the plant usually doubles in size after flip can even triple


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> are they nice and quiert?


Yeah mate there silent.... Literally


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer good point......u get whats called strech once u flipped...


shawnybizzle said:


> Veg for as long as u like just remember the plant usually doubles in size after flip can even triple


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

ah nice on...put them on me list....


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate there silent.... Literally


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

hey shawnybizzle...i should put a disco ball in me grow room ay suit me to a fukin T...LMAO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hey shawnybizzle...i should put a disco ball in me grow room ay suit me to a fukin T...LMAO


Hahaha Yeh with ya LA lights on and a flashing pair of antlers or sumthin


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

anyways im fukin off to play me game a bit.................


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

lmaoooooooooooo 2 fuckin rite.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Yeh with ya LA lights on and a flashing pair of antlers or sumthin


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

Right boys I'm out on the lash.... Wish me luck lool


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Have done photo plants for my first grow but vegged to long thinking get bigger and get better yield but space affected it and being my first grow I only pulled 11. Looking to get 15 from the 600w and 5 from the 250w


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a few for me badger I'm stuck in this week the missis is out slaggin it instead Lol vodka red bull and snake bite n black gets me twatted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Right I usually flip em when there a foot and a half tall that's my guideline but with my training n shit that takes about 6-8 weeks


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have a few for me badger I'm stuck in this week the missis is out slaggin it instead Lol vodka red bull and snake bite n black gets me twatted


Ill have more than a few for ya shawny.. Infact ill have bout 6 for each of yas lol. Turn up on the thread later doin a sambo lool


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Fuck it when I'm up and running with em ill just shove a pic up and see what you lads reckon.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja ur makeing a simple task into sumfing it aint, jeez


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

What's he gonna be like when he's up and running and then we've got flower to go yet lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Fuck it I've got 2 red stripe in the fridge I'm gonna batter em now with. Joint all your fault badger


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm good just don't want no half arsed yield 15 from 600w 5from 250w and a new car for xmas lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Better find me an avatar ay if I'm here for a while lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorted...no point having a big cock if you can't show it off


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no non at all sae theres a market there if you can get cheap fags from uk.


Hmm might be worth a trip to see the russians methinks, cant hurt to ask can it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 20, 2013)

fair play ninji we will see if u stay, hope u do yes u ask too many questions and are too paranoid but u seem a nice eough bloke.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2013)

Watch out lads, fairly genuine looking phishing e-mails being sent out pretending to be Paypal, confirmed to be a fake.


PayPal <[email protected]> 


22:03 (24 minutes ago)







to me 






 
 
 
 
 
       XXX, more choice on how you pay
Trouble reading this? View online
Add [email protected] to your Address Book 

 
 





Dear xxxxxxxxx (NAME DELETED FOR SECURITY)






 






  





 





 





 




















Now you've added your bank account we need to confirm you're the owner of the account. Have a look at the steps below to see how to do this.

It's well worth it, as once you've confirmed your bank details with us you'll have more choice how you pay and more control over how you manage your money. So why not get started now?



 





 Yours sincerely,
PayPal
 




















 
 










 


































1




Check your bank statement and make a note of the 4-digit code associated with the £0.01 deposit from PayPal 




2




Log in to your PayPal account and click *'Complete bank set up'* on the right hand side of your Account Overview page 




3




Enter the 4-digit code when prompted 







































 














*Need help?

*Contact us








*Forgotten your password?*Reset it now








*Use PayPal on your mobile?*Download the app




















  






  





 





*How do I know this is not a fraudulent email? *Fraudulent or phishing emails tend to have generic greetings such as "Dear PayPal member". Emails from PayPal will always address you by your first and last name. ​Find out more here.





 





 





 





 





Help 




Safety Advice




Go Shopping
 





 
 





 





 





 




This email was sent to [email protected], because your email preferences are set to receive News from PayPal. Click to unsubscribe.

Copyright © 1999-2013 PayPal. All rights reserved. PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A., Société en Commandite par Actions. Registered office: 22-24 Boulevard Royal, L-2449, Luxembourg, R.C.S. Luxembourg B 118 349










 


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Wankers!!!!


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fair play ninji we will see if u stay, hope u do yes u ask too many questions and are too paranoid but u seem a nice eough bloke.


wtf u told me he was a c....o no that was sumone else ha ha lmfao


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

sooo wats everybody getting fuked up on tonight, I am having some wine and critical plus with bub, pls don't think of growin critical it is not up to the standard of modern cannabis imo, good beginner smoke only


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

London we get nothing but cheese but I think no point me growing cheese if aint the best yielder and takes a few extra weeks. I'm not letting off at full prices just wholesale and my lot will take whatever the hand feeds them


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

cheese aint a bad yealder tbh....and its what ppl are after n pay good cash for.......can grow the best shit out there and ppl will still ask for cheese.......


ninja1 said:


> London we get nothing but cheese but I think no point me growing cheese if aint the best yielder and takes a few extra weeks. I'm not letting off at full prices just wholesale and my lot will take whatever the hand feeds them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm just chilling with a brew and a bit of.blues was gonna have the tinnies but fuck it id rather have a cuppa at this time Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> London we get nothing but cheese but I think no point me growing cheese if aint the best yielder and takes a few extra weeks. I'm not letting off at full prices just wholesale and my lot will take whatever the hand feeds them


wat strains u normally punting out so easily, most buyers are a bit picky usually?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer man just had me brew 2 cant have beers as got to get up at 6 for fishing lol.....


shawnybizzle said:


> I'm just chilling with a brew and a bit of.blues was gonna have the tinnies but fuck it id rather have a cuppa at this time Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

If I'm getting rid at wholesale price they take anything. I've only been doing autos to them was getting round 10oz every 6 weeks with how I had it running. They take the whole lot. Everyone prefers cheese I know I couldn't just get rid of the auto shite at top dollar but I'm not looking to let anyone else know I even bother with drugs. If I had cheese or big bud it'll go at the same price to these lads 200 an oz.


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm just chilling with a brew and a bit of.blues was gonna have the tinnies but fuck it id rather have a cuppa at this time Lol


bet u bin checkin ur clones today shawny...?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hahahaha I've looked Lol but I've been a good boy and not opend it from what I can see they seem.OK ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Had a few beers earlier but sobbered up now lol hate when that happens makes me think there wasnt any point. Debating to have a bath now or leave it to the morning.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

u saying that indi i just cheked on me seeds..all got there first tru leafs come thru...im just bit worrid about strech and what i can to to prevent it


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

lol me missis was lying on her front on bed naked playing stupid game on phone...i smaked her ass so hard my hands tingerlin now......i got a rite bolloking lololol


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u saying that indi i just cheked on me seeds..all got there first tru leafs come thru...im just bit worrid about strech and what i can to to prevent it


wat veg lite u runnin?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-TORNADO-Energy-Spiral-Bayonet/dp/B00528YFI8 2 of these


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

its only for a week or 2 till got room to put under me 400


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I'm good just don't want no half arsed yield 15 from 600w 5from 250w and a new car for xmas lol


i dont think 20 oz for first hydro run of 850 is a bad yeild mate

imj ther warm white mate= no good,

go for blue spec 6400k

just been to op been ther longer than i like takiing all the old bottom fucked crispy leaves of, u think u got em all then u look at dif angle and u see more, ffs, lol,, theyve shot up over last 24 hrs if we can just get 5 days of this cooler temps it should settle shit down, never mind walking outa the grow house with a fukoff fan leaf stuck to me bandages, i dont think thats cool lmao oops

but yeh all showing sex and sum have naturally 2 and sum have 3 tops wtf is that about? physco arent happy about going bak in veg after my timer fukup but they guna have to deal with it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sure they'll be fine imc I've had seedlings completely fold over due to stretch then a couple of days later there fine all strong n that


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd be happy if I hit that wouldn't call it bad. Fingers crossed and toes lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

so u rec they be ok for a week or 2 till can get under hps?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

i mean if they strech a bit i could burry them a bit.....


imcjayt said:


> so u rec they be ok for a week or 2 till can get under hps?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

thats them now sec day from seed poping......


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its only for a week or 2 till got room to put under me 400


seedlings can go under a mh light from the off, I turn mine to 400 for a few days then 600, I think this early stage is important in terms of good light, the 20 w cfl... wrong colour...u see wat im sayin...the best way to learn is get a cheap light meter an see wat u get in full sunlight....only mh (or plasma ffs) can come close to this light intensity ..... I have done many hours with the lightmeter and I can tell u that the human eye is the worst judge of lux


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmmmm maybe a week I've never used those bulbs b4 tho so???? But like u say u can transplant em and bury em a bit when ya do like  I reccomend some plant magic , magic granules when u do transplant they good for the roots and that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i mean if they strech a bit i could burry them a bit.....


if ya skint bruv i could get a couple or 1 bigger size cfl sent to you?

i start with pots 2/3 full of medium then after the plant gets its stretch i fill up the rest with medium after scratching the stem a little


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if ya skint bruv i could get a couple or 1 bigger size cfl sent to you?


hes been tellin us about his new car hes pickin up...and that wallpaper don't come cheap...few $£s I rekon


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

just thort these would be ok for a week or 2 lol.....so what u saying i get?....tbh ill prob sound like a cunt but watched a vid on yt n he was using them so thort what the hek......


IC3M4L3 said:


> if ya skint bruv i could get a couple or 1 bigger size cfl sent to you?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

lmaoooooooooooooo


indikat said:


> hes been tellin us about his new car hes pickin up...and that wallpaper don't come cheap...few $£s I rekon


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

prob a stupid question but what about putting them outside for a week or 2?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just thort these would be ok for a week or 2 lol.....so what u saying i get?....tbh ill prob sound like a cunt but watched a vid on yt n he was using them so thort what the hek......


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Energy-saving-CFL-Light-bulb-2700k-5500k-6400k-Warm-Photography-Daylight-SAD-/190692918769?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item2c662f05f1

and yeh obviously be better under the sun but unless its on hangers and u can lower it i reckon u may get a tad stretch?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2013)

If the weathers like this they'll love it outdoors mate just make sure u take em in at night back under the cfls..I put a few of mine outside the other day


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

thats what i was thinkin ice.....thort if put them outside they would strech more....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

i mean dont get me wrong i could go n get a ballast n fitting and get a mh bulb.....but thinkin just for 2 weeks?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

hmm ill have a think bout it cant do fuk all tomoz cos fishing.....i cound go to grow shop mon and get one of those big fuk of clfs


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

i mean they only like 20 sqid or sommert....


imcjayt said:


> hmm ill have a think bout it cant do fuk all tomoz cos fishing.....i cound go to grow shop mon and get one of those big fuk of clfs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hmm ill have a think bout it cant do fuk all tomoz cos fishing.....i cound go to grow shop mon and get one of those big fuk of clfs


 its not just for 2 weeks tho issit, coz wen ur done i can have it!lmao
na but its a keeper wen u got it u got it and u wont need to bother again


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

lol ice ha ha.....yer tru.....ive got to go and get me 4 of the big clfs anyways for when i pollonate....so ill just get them and use one for now.....2 blue and 2 red rite....


IC3M4L3 said:


> its not just for 2 weeks tho issit, coz wen ur done i can have it!lmao
> na but its a keeper wen u got it u got it and u wont need to bother again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol ice ha ha.....yer tru.....ive got to go and get me 4 of the big clfs anyways for when i pollonate....so ill just get them and use one for now.....2 blue and 2 red rite....


 or u can buy switchanble ones, buy one of those twin cfl hoods, but 2x xwtchable 400 watt fls and thats all u need flik of a swutch from blue to red spec

blue spec for veg red for flower, 

fuksake keep getting read erros on me drives, i know its not them so it must be my sata cables bollox, need 5 and im not getting standard ones this time, kep fucking up,, anyone got any kicking about for sale? and like i said not that normal shitty plastic ones


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

lol can someone make this pic bigger....look closer lol...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 20, 2013)

alright lads !!!!!!!!! nice fucking weather ! loving it  right i got a mate wants start a grow journal on can u tell me how to do ?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

Its a cold night out tonigh, perfect 27 temps, seems this will be the usual temps when this sun fucks off


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

sorted now lol...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer today my way has been cool and cloudy......


iiKode said:


> Its a cold night out tonigh, perfect 27 temps, seems this will be the usual temps when this sun fucks off


----------



## iiKode (Jul 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer today my way has been cool and cloudy......


was a nice day, just gotten chilli since the sun went down, an my window makes my room -5 or something in the winter, so keeps the temps good usually.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 20, 2013)

yer think my plants sufferd enuff of heat they dun for gonna finish them up now.......


iiKode said:


> was a nice day, just gotten chilli since the sun went down, an my window makes my room -5 or something in the winter, so keeps the temps good usually.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gotta have the rooms door shut as a guest is staying for the second fucking time this week. Pisses me right off and won't be having no cunt around when my hydros up lol just gonna become a miserable anti social cunt


----------



## indikat (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Gotta have the rooms door shut as a guest is staying for the second fucking time this week. Pisses me right off and won't be having no cunt around when my hydros up lol just gonna become a miserable anti social cunt


ha ha fukin house guests...noooooooooo, frens that don't smoke....frens that do...bye bye, family members....see ya..neighbours ditto...can everyone pls fuk off so I can grow, antisocial doesn't cover it, more like missing person as far as some are concerned


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

morning all...off fishing...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

morning lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning bitches..

sambo when u reckon there'll be any psycho cuts available. Should have a place for a mother in a week or two all goin well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Alreet lads what a gwaaan Lol. Just cut the bottoms off them nets on the jiffy pellets I heard all the roots can get snagged in em ain't taking no risks


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning lads n ladies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Morning nice n cool today ain't it hope it stays like this lmao. Temps are 27 not too bad


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

this is my allotment Lol the 2 mums st the back the 3 together in a pot are my gth seeds that came off 1 plant I've got 3 sour diesels and a blueberry headband the smallest one is an original gth#1 and me little clones sat in the corner


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Morning bitches..
> 
> sambo when u reckon there'll be any psycho cuts available. Should have a place for a mother in a week or two all goin well



realistically mg 5-6wks till i got cuts for the road or anyone, mine are small and all i got is a shitty small t5 am seriously thinking of taking the cooltube out my flower tent cause the heat has fucked that crop anyway and plus theres another 600 powerplant hood in there and then using the 600cooltube to veg these clone-onlys faster.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Just had a count up including the ones outside and the clones I got 31 ohhh shiiiiit


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2013)

oh, lads i had a bad one the other night!.

i was driving round at half one in the morning in a car with no insurance (fucking dumb enough as is) i had half a box of fresh cheese on me and i was pretty stoned to boot. i'm always on the lookout for plod because they all pretty much have anpr these days and they will pull you in 2 seconds if they can see no insurance on the car.

so i was nearly home when i see the yellow and blue poking out of a side street, just as i go past the cunts a taxi pulls out on me making me have to slam on, the plod nearly goes up me jacksi and i'm like "i'm getting it". 40 seconds later i am about to pull up outside my house but then i see another police car pulling out from the side of my house, i fuckin shit one and thought they had kicked my door in or something, so i carry on driving. get round the next corner with 2 police cars following me and what do i see, two police vans blocking the road!, i quite literally shit my pants and accepted my fate, pointless trying to run, the car is a one liter and the cars behind me are a bmw 330 and an x5, i'm wearing flip flops and the car is down to me anyway. 

so i'm sat there for like 30 seconds (it seemed like 30 minutes). when one of the vans starts slowly edging towards me, the driver put his window down and i did too, i said "everything alright?, he starts like "yeah we are......" i saw the gap and fucking went for it!. got through, one of the cars followed me and i went down a one way street the wrong way, when i got to the end i pulled out turning right and expected them to follow me, they turned left so i'm like wtf? i did the next left down a dead end country lane thinking i'm gonna have to just dump the shit, just as i turn in there is another one! fucking everywhere the bastards, i could barely squeeze through but i did. i ragged it to the end of the road and jumped out throwing my stash into a random bush and then turned round, i expected them to be waiting for me at the end because it was a dead end, but when i came back down it they were gone.

so i get back to by my house and then another fuckin bus full of them pulls out on me so i had to stop as he come round the corner, as i look up at the guys sat in the back they are all just looking down on me like as if to say wtf are you up to?!?!. i wonder if they were talking about me to each other on the radio?. i got home with my heart beating out of my chest and needless to say didn't sleep a wink. i went back out at 7 the next day and drove past my amazing stash, the box was just in the middle of the floor lol, not very well hidden at all, i had to wait til a couple of dog walkers and early morning joggers went past and grabbed my shit and moved swiftly on. that shit was too close.

the strange thing was i never heard about anything happening from anybody, there was no chopper out but something major must have happened because it wasn't just normal plod, the matrix is like the heavy squad where i am and they don't normally drive round willynilly, fucked my night up anyway. probably took a few years off my life too.

anyway, stay safe people and try not to do stupid things like that lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Hahahaha Pmsl ya fookin mad head sounds like you got lucky if that was me I'd a bin spread on the bonnet shafted vigorously had all me green smoked in front of me then locked up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> realistically mg 5-6wks till i got cuts for the road or anyone, mine are small and all i got is a shitty small t5 am seriously thinking of taking the cooltube out my flower tent cause the heat has fucked that crop anyway and plus theres another 600 powerplant hood in there and then using the 600cooltube to veg these clone-onlys faster.


You sound in a hurry yourself to get them ready m8 lol,

maybe ic3 could take a few of his when he's stripping the bottoms....u reading this u big fairy??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 21, 2013)

Urrrrrrgh ruff.com


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> oh, lads i had a bad one the other night!.
> 
> i was driving round at half one in the morning in a car with no insurance (fucking dumb enough as is) i had half a box of fresh cheese on me and i was pretty stoned to boot. i'm always on the lookout for plod because they all pretty much have anpr these days and they will pull you in 2 seconds if they can see no insurance on the car.
> 
> ...


phew...had many an episode like that m8 !


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

hey lads dont mean to be cheeky here but any chance u can take a look at mi scrog in sick plants section modded wilma dwc 600 hps canna aqua nutes i think im gonna lose dem to be honest


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

i could use the advice on what to do next just dont wanna agitate the problem cha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

makka said:


> hey lads dont mean to be cheeky here but any chance u can take a look at mi scrog in sick plants section modded wilma dwc 600 hps canna aqua nutes i think im gonna lose dem to be honest


And who are you? new member or someones second account?


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2013)

he is a uk grower, i think he did the right thing posting in here. nobody helped him when he made a thread about it, he makes a post in here and 10 people go and help him.

shrewd fellow


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks guys and whats a second account ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Well just got back from the pub with the missis had a bostin chicken n ribs combo with spicy chips proper tackle lol . Now I'm gonna have a brew and a fatty


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

dang just phone me grow shop he aint got no bludy blue spec clfs in and wont have any for a week...typical


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

rollin a fatty to me thinkin


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dang just phone me grow shop he aint got no bludy blue spec clfs in and wont have any for a week...typical


it's a shame, they work amazing for cuttings, seedlings and early veg, the windowsil will have to do for now then? all grow shops should carry them imo, don't you have another nearby you could get it from?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

its for me seeds ive got clfs in there but bludy wrong spec lol.....only need sommert for a few weeks untill me grow fin then can get them under the hps....


ghb said:


> it's a shame, they work amazing for cuttings, seedlings and early veg, the windowsil will have to do for now then? all grow shops should carry them imo, don't you have another nearby you could get it from?


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2013)

i wouldn't worry too much about what spectrum mate, i used to use 4x 2700k 23w cfl's from b+q and they did the job for cuttings and seedlings


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Over eager ain't ya imc Lol couldn't wait to crack the next lot.lmao I'm sure they'll be fine mate I'm lucky I got 2 shops both about 5 mins drive away


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

well i thort would be alrite under the clfs i got but ppl sed they was wrong ones and i was worrid about strech.....like i sed they was only goin in here for 2 weeks then under the hps...well that was the plan...........fuk it....


shawnybizzle said:


> Over eager ain't ya imc Lol couldn't wait to crack the next lot.lmao I'm sure they'll be fine mate I'm lucky I got 2 shops both about 5 mins drive away


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

day 3 since germed.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Lookin at them mate they look about the same as mine do under a 600 or 250 after a few days you'll be sound man. If your worrying too much just buy one if eBay or sumthin you'll have it in a couple of day


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

dont get cfl bulbs mate there shit, t5 will be better, those big bulbs are just shyte, with a t5 u have better space to arrange ur plants, with one of them cfls, ull have allsorts of stretch from the plants that aint directly under it, with a t5 its big enough to fir all of em under it an ull get better growth, + u dont have to worry bout hanging the bulbs if u get t5, its allways a bastard wif the bulbs trying to hange them etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer fuk it...i suppose if im that desp i can drive to nother grow shop....ill c how they go...


shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin at them mate they look about the same as mine do under a 600 or 250 after a few days you'll be sound man. If your worrying too much just buy one if eBay or sumthin you'll have it in a couple of day


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer thort about a t5.....got me eye on one atm....


iiKode said:


> dont get cfl bulbs mate there shit, t5 will be better, those big bulbs are just shyte, with a t5 u have better space to arrange ur plants, with one of them cfls, ull have allsorts of stretch from the plants that aint directly under it, with a t5 its big enough to fir all of em under it an ull get better growth, + u dont have to worry bout hanging the bulbs if u get t5, its allways a bastard wif the bulbs trying to hange them etc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

they seem happy lol...View attachment 2744621


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

hi im in liverpool oz go for around 180 to 240 the latter been a good grown haze


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

im just in process of germinating seeds got critical kush , g13 ,pineapple chunk and blue cheese all from barneys any tips or smoke grow reviews thanks


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Try that shop greens if needing a blue cfl, they delivery pretty quick and everythings packaged hidden away 

Gonna pop into the cupboard and see what freebies i got if nothing takes my pick im gonna order something, this is gonna get started now and have a long veg before getting flipped on its own inside the smaller tent.
Debating at the moment if i wanna go buy a dog, cant make my mind up what breed and not 100% sure i want one, was bloody hard when my old dog died


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

hey spuggy done the bc in b and q soil verve range and was a very very nice smoke but i let it go to 10 weeks before the chop very tasty and bluey i fwt only down side i only got about a ounce a plant poor yield but was just startin out then tbh


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

get a staffy i got one obediant as fuck he is and dont listen when people say staffys are hard to train and house train bollocks! haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

just planted barneys blue and acapulco gold meself.....and finishin up some blue cheese atm.....View attachment 2744654View attachment 2744657


spuggy84 said:


> im just in process of germinating seeds got critical kush , g13 ,pineapple chunk and blue cheese all from barneys any tips or smoke grow reviews thanks


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

he not shit in mi house once on carpet and i got him at 6 week he now 2 and half proteks mi ass does kano


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

makka said:


> hey spuggy done the bc in b and q soil verve range and was a very very nice smoke but i let it go to 10 weeks before the chop very tasty and bluey i fwt only down side i only got about a ounce a plant poor yield but was just startin out then tbh


have you ill be using coco and heard bc can be difficult been get 2.5 to 3 oz of cheese cuttings just hoping to find some nice phenos and mother them


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

lookin nice imc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

mine was in pure coco and organic....


spuggy84 said:


> have you ill be using coco and heard bc can be difficult been get 2.5 to 3 oz of cheese cuttings just hoping to find some nice phenos and mother them


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just planted barneys blue and acapulco gold meself.....and finishin up some blue cheese atm.E] are the pics of the blue cheese they look great


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

had heat probs cos of weather thinh we all have so finishing them this week with molasses


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mine was in pure coco and organic....[/QU QUdid you use any nutes how long was flower time
> thanks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer they the blue cheese and seedlings anre blue chees and acapulco gold...


spuggy84 said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > just planted barneys blue and acapulco gold meself.....and finishin up some blue cheese atm.E] are the pics of the blue cheese they look great


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

have had a staff as it happens that was my last dog, probably will end up getting another lol dont think any other dog compares.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

i used pure coco biobizz and will be 10 week flower....


spuggy84 said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > mine was in pure coco and organic....[/QU QUdid you use any nutes how long was flower time
> > thanks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

dont forget tho the barneys farm blue cheese is a small growing plant realy....mine was just over 2 foot....


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i used pure coco biobizz and will be 10 week flower.... i usally use dutch pro nutes but just been gave alot of the bio bizz nutes so dont know were to give them a try any thoughts thanks


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dont forget tho the barneys farm blue cheese is a small growing plant realy....mine was just over 2 foot....


how is it as a yielder?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

well they worked ok for me.......grow bloom and topmax


spuggy84 said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > i used pure coco biobizz and will be 10 week flower.... i usally use dutch pro nutes but just been gave alot of the bio bizz nutes so dont know were to give them a try any thoughts thanks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

aint choped them yet nother week to go......


ninja1 said:


> how is it as a yielder?


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well they worked ok for me.......grow bloom and topmax
> i think i will give them a go is there different types for soil an coco or can it be used for both thanks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer think biobizz do a all mix but coco should be fine......just remember coco aint got no nuts in it


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> have had a staff as it happens that was my last dog, probably will end up getting another lol dont think any other dog compares.


to true ninja to true good dogs my last bitch was a staffy to but bred her a bit young and sent her skitty was such a shame miss that bitch r.i.p

if u in uk ninja my pal selling full white and brown staffys with papers 150 propa cheap tbh


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer think biobizz do a all mix but coco should be fine......just remember coco aint got no nuts in it


wat medium are you using an wat nutes


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

i did say the grow im finishing now was pure coco and bioblizz.....im doing canna on new grow fanced trying it


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i did say the grow im finishing now was pure coco and bioblizz.....im doing canna on new grow fanced trying it


 so you did sorry and iv used canna prefferd dutch pro worked out cheaper also i think cannas boost is very over rated an smells just like molass they are the coca cola of the nutes game so think thats why people think its better


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

never done dutch pro.....the boost (topmax) biobizz ment to be betta than the canna.....meself id of stuk to biobizz just never done canna so thort what the hek....


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i did say the grow im finishing now was pure coco and bioblizz.....im doing canna on new grow fanced trying it


have u ever used silicon i read a great article in a paper from grow shop . so i tried it an it makes your plants a lovely green an makes the plant strong an pest resistant also been reading good info on fulvic acid


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> never done dutch pro.....the boost (topmax) biobizz ment to be betta than the canna.....meself id of stuk to biobizz just never done canna so thort what the hek....


will u be using top max with it or you goin to try the boost


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

i started this thread on new grow......https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

and ill be using the canna boost on new grow...


----------



## spuggy84 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and ill be using the canna boost on new grow...


thanks for all your info mate happy growing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Alreet boys right u lit that know about these clone onlys I was asking whichnis it that completely covers your mouth.with a sweet cheese taste that lasts and iis very moreish well this is the gear in question is it pyscosis or the exo Cuz which ever one it is in wanna grow this shit  the lad who I get it off just says its cheese but he says that no matter what he's fucking got lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

b dream  b kush the bigger b dream  other b kush  family photo Lol all at day 28


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet boys right u lit that know about these clone onlys I was asking whichnis it that completely covers your mouth.with a sweet cheese taste that lasts and iis very moreish well this is the gear in question is it pyscosis or the exo Cuz which ever one it is in wanna grow this shit View attachment 2744733 the lad who I get it off just says its cheese but he says that no matter what he's fucking got lmao


Realistically mate it could literally be anything, so many different crosses of cheese been done and also so many other strains that have a similar musk that unless the person who grew the thing tells ya what it is you will probably never find out


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

does using a scrogg net give better yields?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Realistically mate it could literally be anything, so many different crosses of cheese been done and also so many other strains that have a similar musk that unless the person who grew the thing tells ya what it is you will probably never find out


Yeh that's it ain't it its a shame if it was legal we wouldn't have this fuckin problem Lol I'd love to know what it is ahhh fuck ity blue dream will be better than that anyways


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> does using a scrogg net give better yields?


Honestly depends on your growing style mate, if you gonna do a full blown SCROG then yeah but simply chucking a net over a xmas tree style plant probably wont have much difference tbh

SCROG is good for getting maximum yields from a plant in a set area( some ppl easily top 15-25oz a plant n SCROG) but what you make up for in yield you lose in vegging time, depending on the size of your net/growspace 20weeks veggin isnt unheard of


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

my fucking god is this dude still banging on? jeez, like isaid your like a benefit form mate, 100 of the same quetion in s diffrent manner, fuksake,

u dont know how long to veg and now ur asking scrog and sog WTF, how about knwoing how to grow before u even consider them techniques, FS
stop trawling the web with best hydro yeilds as your google search

llivers day 3 veg under powerplant 400 MH


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

Lucky u got back too me ic3 cos u nearly missed the boat lol....hurry up te fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

mastergrow said:


> lucky u got back too me ic3 cos u nearly missed the boat lol....hurry up te fuck


well im sorrys im not on the net all the time u cock, u have my number a text would suffice jeez
lol

wanker


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lucky u got back too me ic3 cos u nearly missed the boat lol....hurry up te fuck


is it a fairy boat? Looking for one thats sailing soon lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well im sorrys im not on the net all the time u cock, u have my number a text would suffice jeez
> lol
> 
> wanker


Lol, I keep nothing u twat, no numbers addys fuckall. Get on it te fuck


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> is it a fairy boat? Looking for one thats sailing soon lol


its the last of the fairy boats sailing from here for a while m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> is it a fairy boat? Looking for one thats sailing soon lol


i may have one sailing if they all dont die but if i take enough with diffrent techniques sureley sum will live lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> its the last of the fairy boats sailing from here for a while m8


Any space left on it before it departs? No £££ til tuesday tho :-s


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Any space left on it before it departs? No £££ til tuesday tho :-s


Lol, it's not clones or nowt sae it's a few old games and shit m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, it's not clones or nowt sae it's a few old games and shit m8


lol no worries then lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2013)

Ic3 are you keepin the livers at urs then. What else u puttin with them?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 21, 2013)

Anybody near the Hartlepool area lads ?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 21, 2013)

nice big storm where i am temp has gone right down and humidity right up jeeewiizzzzz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, it's not clones or nowt sae it's a few old games and shit m8


wat ya mean shit? ther quality m8 lol



Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 are you keepin the livers at urs then. What else u puttin with them?


 fucking grass! BBC with em anyways








rollajoint said:


> Anybody near the Hartlepool area lads ?


 na south yorks m8


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat ya mean shit? ther quality m8 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how far we talking ic3 ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> how far we talking ic3 ?


like 76 miles,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 21, 2013)

rolla will walk 500 miles


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 21, 2013)

alright lads, hows it going? im not looking forward to next week. they say temps will be hitting 35!

looking for a car is doing my head in. ive narrowed the choices down to a gsi vectra, sri vectra, vw bora or a mazda 6. as long as the air con works in them i think any one would be good lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

makka said:


> get a staffy i got one obediant as fuck he is and dont listen when people say staffys are hard to train and house train bollocks! haha




this is mine, except hesa very stubborn at times, but is trained well i suppose.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2013)

been suppin homebrew all day, smokin them tweeds. infusing weed trim into the next batch


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

gonna get 3 more clfs tomoz so 2 seedlings to a bulb....and gonna try and make a hood out of those tin baking tray things.......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

just been out and planted a clone in the wild, will have to see how it gets on, got 8 bagseeds iv popped for outside aswell, gonna hatch another few clones to join em, walkin with my dog, an got a nice disguise for takin my spade up there in a guitar case lmfao, and dragging tesco bags of soil up there in a rucksack ffs, well gotta try and that 35c weather will actually be doin some good.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 21, 2013)

what good new horror films are worth a watch?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gonna get 3 more clfs tomoz so 2 seedlings to a bulb....and gonna try and make a hood out of those tin baking tray things.......


bear cans cut open each end and spread works well for relectorsthen just get a old thin woode box or yeh bakingtray would work, id use beer cans meself, maybe a carboard box with perspex over the bottom with sum extracton? cfls dont get too hot for sure, but your rich buy a twiun hood u tight cunt

and yeh was 112 here day before yesterday hoping this few days of low temps will chill em out a bit, if i was rich like imk i would have bought a ocuple 90 qwid aircon usints, but im not so i dint.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

i potted up yp four bluepit seedlings today there was 5 but the 5th looks abit dodge so dunno if ill bother with that one, first seeds i done in years.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> what good new horror films are worth a watch?


too much of a pussy to be watchin horrors me, check ur email think i sent u one cant remember now


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 21, 2013)

Rolls won't walk fuck all lol can get stuff in catterick


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Rolls won't walk fuck all lol can get stuff in catterick


why dont u get stuff in wherever then?

hows ya doin anyways?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> too much of a pussy to be watchin horrors me, check ur email think i sent u one cant remember now


 ya soft shite lol. kk no worries mate ill check now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i potted up yp four bluepit seedlings today there was 5 but the 5th looks abit dodge so dunno if ill bother with that one, first seeds i done in years.


fuking killed one, fksake u cant do nowt rite
look heres the 2 livers

wayya reckon sambo? looking to be liking the MH for only 3-4 days


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking killed one, fksake u cant do nowt rite
> look heres the 2 liversView attachment 2744894View attachment 2744895
> 
> wayya reckon sambo? looking to be liking the MH for only 3-4 days


still got 3 here for ya, was it the morra u were sayin bout postage? first thing, and ill have it sent off as soon as i get up.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer but id rather build sommert so dont look like a rich cunt lol.......moggs the rich cunt on ere lmaooooo


IC3M4L3 said:


> bear cans cut open each end and spread works well for relectorsthen just get a old thin woode box or yeh bakingtray would work, id use beer cans meself, maybe a carboard box with perspex over the bottom with sum extracton? cfls dont get too hot for sure, but your rich buy a twiun hood u tight cunt
> 
> and yeh was 112 here day before yesterday hoping this few days of low temps will chill em out a bit, if i was rich like imk i would have bought a ocuple 90 qwid aircon usints, but im not so i dint.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking killed one, fksake u cant do nowt rite
> look heres the 2 liversView attachment 2744894View attachment 2744895
> 
> wayya reckon sambo? looking to be liking the MH for only 3-4 days


they look good mate and its a great strain...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

just been to chek on plants....fuk me what a stink my eyes are stingin now......try n give u guys size of buds ect.........lol why is it when u put flash on (last to pics) makes them look realy sparkly lol the close to 2.5 feet tall


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they look good mate and its a great strain...


no yellowing yet and absolutely no sign of PM, ut my room is perfect enviromet so if it had itc oming them i maye have been lucky and its gone beofr eit really got hold.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

what u rec? couple of oz a plant?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Hard to predict weight mate depends how dense the bud is


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

looks quite dence tbh......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Is this your 1st grow? Can't remember lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer it is.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Is this your 1st grow? Can't remember lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

ill be happy with 2 oz per plant for first time.....View attachment 2744976


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

You'll be surprised how much they shrink when ya dry em its a bit soul destroying lmao. 2 oz a plant sounds respectable for a first run mate plus they gotta fatten up a bit yet so u never know u been using pk 13/14


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

no cos been trying to keep it organic using biobizz ect......last week or 2 all im going to give them is water n molasses....


shawnybizzle said:


> You'll be surprised how much they shrink when ya dry em its a bit soul destroying lmao. 2 oz a plant sounds respectable for a first run mate plus they gotta fatten up a bit yet so u never know u been using pk 13/14


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeh man I like the fresh water n molasses aswell mate but make sure you still pH your water! Are you in soil or coco? And pk really helps add some weight and extra quality to ya bud yano they need a lot of pk about where you are now maybe a bit earlier tbh


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

still surprised people aint using an on here, they used to be expensive, but price has dropped and iv fell for their marketing shyte, so gonna give it a try this run with sensi bloom a and b, and might pick up some additives of AN when im out at the shop like hammerhead or bigbud, will jsut have to see how it goes see if it does what it says, all the prices have been at least halfed sinc ethe last time i looked at AN


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

well im using topmax.....im in pure coco lad....yer i will still ph water lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man I like the fresh water n molasses aswell mate but make sure you still pH your water! Are you in soil or coco? And pk really helps add some weight and extra quality to ya bud yano they need a lot of pk about where you are now maybe a bit earlier tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

U talkin bout advanced nutrients Yeh? Them yanks seem to be crazy on that gear all that bud candy and shit Lol for for it mate let us all kniw how it goes fam a lam. I'm switching to bio buzz or plant magic next had enough of all the left over salts off canna does my fookin head in


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

ill be using pk ect with new grow with these seeds if all goes well this is what i got so far.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well im using topmax.....im in pure coco lad....yer i will still ph water lolol


Top max npk value is 0.1-0.1-0.1 I think which is fuck all basically its mainly humic and vulvic acids I think not too sure. There's a lit if disagreement to what organic actually is as everything the plant takes up is a chemical and all that shit if u wanna look up kyle kushman he regions he's a veganic grower and yes bringing his own nutrient line out soon called Vega matrix I think I'm defo gonna samplethat shit if iI can get me paws on it but you have to feed em compost tea and make your own soil mixes n shit.but no ph'ng or ppm/ec meters or fuck all and his bud looks the bollocks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer pers me self i think its bollox and not organic....but......what can u belive what u read on those bottles ay.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Top max npk value is 0.1-0.1-0.1 I think which is fuck all basically its mainly humic and vulvic acids I think not too sure. There's a lit if disagreement to what organic actually is as everything the plant takes up is a chemical and all that shit if u wanna look up kyle kushman he regions he's a veganic grower and yes bringing his own nutrient line out soon called Vega matrix I think I'm defo gonna samplethat shit if iI can get me paws on it but you have to feed em compost tea and make your own soil mixes n shit.but no ph'ng or ppm/ec meters or fuck all and his bud looks the bollocks


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U talkin bout advanced nutrients Yeh? Them yanks seem to be crazy on that gear all that bud candy and shit Lol for for it mate let us all kniw how it goes fam a lam. I'm switching to bio buzz or plant magic next had enough of all the left over salts off canna does my fookin head in


yahman advances nutes, they goin the same price as normal nutes now, well the base nutes are, all the additives are still 20 quid each, but im thinkin just using bigbud and another one like hammerhead is only 15 quid, then ill have sensi base nutes, bigbud, hammerhead, pk topbooster. that should just about do it along with calmag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep that's the lot mate that rhizo is some good shit I've never used it before just thought it was a gimic bug Yeh does the roots wonders. Get some plant magic magne cal aswell you'll need it with canna


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman advances nutes, they goin the same price as normal nutes now, well the base nutes are, all the additives are still 20 quid each, but im thinkin just using bigbud and another one like hammerhead is only 15 quid, then ill have sensi base nutes, bigbud, hammerhead, pk topbooster. that should just about do it along with calmag


Hahahaha goin all out ain't ya let us know how it goes mate but them yanks on the old YouTube love A.N seen some good lookin shit on there


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

ive got canna cal and mag......


shawnybizzle said:


> Yep that's the lot mate that rhizo is some good shit I've never used it before just thought it was a gimic bug Yeh does the roots wonders. Get some plant magic magne cal aswell you'll need it with canna


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha goin all out ain't ya let us know how it goes mate but them yanks on the old YouTube love A.N seen some good lookin shit on there


dont worry will have it all journaled up in my sig, well the pics get on this thread first lmao, looks like ill be dealing with x4 of what i had last round u remember that bush? i needed a chainsaw in the end forit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Hahahaha Yeh like a 70s porn gash Pmsl your gonna love it when ya get ya 600 mate 4 great big bushes canna go wrong 

@ imc well it ain't in ya pic is it Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha Yeh like a 70s porn gash Pmsl your gonna love it when ya get ya 600 mate 4 great big bushes canna go wrong
> 
> @ imc well it ain't in ya pic is it Lol


with what iv got planned in my head, hoping to be knees deep init this round, been cut short by money issues, but after this im buying everything i need to start up a 1200w grow everything, so i aint paying out my arse every couple weeks just to get the grow done, then when i can set it up ill have everything i need right off the bat

after my harvest im gonna have to sort everything out financially, as i cant grow till mam leaves or till i can afford my own place, so ill be investing some of this grows harvest into more weed, so i can resale, and earn that way till i can grow again.hoping i can save cash for 6 month rent on a place then get my grow up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahhhh think I remember reading now u getting the house ain't ya ? Go on fam a lam I can't fault ya hope it all works out for ya mate  I'd love to fill a warehouse or sum thin I would that would be sum payday wunt it Lol ahhhh keep dreamin Shawny lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhh think I remember reading now u getting the house ain't ya ? Go on fam a lam I can't fault ya hope it all works out for ya mate  I'd love to fill a warehouse or sum thin I would that would be sum payday wunt it Lol ahhhh keep dreamin Shawny lol


yeah might be gettin the flat, but if nothings done buy then, im wanting to just earn cash, but u need cash to earn so ill use this harvest to get started up, then try save 6 month rent an prolly will end up gerttin my own place if everything goes smooth, then once i get my own place ill already have all the gear i need mwahahaha all these fuckin plans i make, something eventually goes wrong, but just gotta try

fuck i type some confusing shit, just try make sense ofit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Lmao well u gotta make plans ain't ya u canna just drift along can ya Lol. I'll just be happy if me clones root if they do I'm gonna buss a load more out


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

When using tor do you use a proxy?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

well me sone had his first fishing trip today he 4 years old and caugh first fish....done me proud..he had 4 in the end,,,,,soz about blanking pics but u kno how it is lol........View attachment 2745047View attachment 2745048


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao well u gotta make plans ain't ya u canna just drift along can ya Lol. I'll just be happy if me clones root if they do I'm gonna buss a load more out


iv just shredded my big plant for clones, the fucker is getting massive, an thats only with the 250 onit, also snapped a few tops buy accident so i got 1 with a shit tone of tops, and another 3 plants that make an even canopy, when i repot them for flower ill bury the big one a bit deeper so they are all the same level kinda.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cracking pics mate bet your dead proud


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer i been looking fwd to that day for long time as im a keen fisherman...did do me proud had pic of me and him printed and its up in frame.....was nice me twin sis n brow inlaw come too and the missis to see it.....good day out.....


ninja1 said:


> Cracking pics mate bet your dead proud


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i been looking fwd to that day for long time as im a keen fisherman...did do me proud had pic of me and him printed and its up in frame.....was nice me twin sis n brow inlaw come too and the missis to see it.....good day out.....


you a fly fisherman or spinner bloke? i used to be right into fly fishing, like was a pro at it, tied my own flies an that, av only got a 7 ft trout rod right now, but hoping after this harvest i can go into the fishin shop an have a blast, also realy wanna rent out a part of a river or go to alaska fishin for salmon, but im years away from that, thinkin i might take a trip to the trout pond after this harvest, with new gear n that, and see how my cast is, havnt fished for a few years now thanks to social workers


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

no i mainly carp fish match rods ect....do few comp too on a sunday.....i do a lot of pole fishing 2.....was funny tho cos we was all in caff b4 we went fishing...u kno how it is full english brekky cup of coffee ect.....i sed rite first one to catch one gets a tenna......lol son was so proud he did sed ive got to take him to get a bludy sward and shield now lol....


iiKode said:


> you a fly fisherman or spinner bloke? i used to be right into fly fishing, like was a pro at it, tied my own flies an that, av only got a 7 ft trout rod right now, but hoping after this harvest i can go into the fishin shop an have a blast, also realy wanna rent out a part of a river or go to alaska fishin for salmon, but im years away from that, thinkin i might take a trip to the trout pond after this harvest, with new gear n that, and see how my cast is, havnt fished for a few years now thanks to social workers


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

and it was a tenna of each adult so he made 40 sqid.....lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no i mainly carp fish match rods ect....do few comp too on a sunday.....i do a lot of pole fishing 2.....was funny tho cos we was all in caff b4 we went fishing...u kno how it is full english brekky cup of coffee ect.....i sed rite first one to catch one gets a tenna......lol son was so proud he did sed ive got to take him to get a bludy sward and shield now lol....


lmao, iv not realy had much exp in carp fishin, mainly river fishin for salmon, and decent sized trout, i love fly fishin tho, realy have to get my shit together an start it back up, fuckin shyte bein limited by money, an cuz i dont have a car travel is limited too


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

ahh i here u lad......tell u sommert if i didnt have my time on me own to go shooting or fishing...id crack up lol.......its what i call my time...made exception today tho cos family wanted to come and see son on first day......he sed wants to go again so will be nice......


iiKode said:


> lmao, iv not realy had much exp in carp fishin, mainly river fishin for salmon, and decent sized trout, i love fly fishin tho, realy have to get my shit together an start it back up, fuckin shyte bein limited by money, an cuz i dont have a car travel is limited too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Nor been fishing for years first fish was a 12 pound common think i was ten fuck me I can remember the arm ache now Lol. I've a few mates who are into carp fishing BIG TIME lmao talks bout putting his finger in fishes mouth to calm it down I'm like Wtf fuck off shoving ya dick in more like Pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and it was a tenna of each adult so he made 40 sqid.....lol


lucky cunt, i wanna go fishin with u next tyime, bring 50 adults tho ill be sweatin it out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

fuk me now hes asking if u need a proxy for tor 

omfg

TOR IS A PROXY U TWAT!

my good god,
bak to james bond legends.. aww eyh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me now hes asking if u need a proxy for tor
> 
> omfg
> 
> ...


PMSL funny as fuck


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

well yer iver put thumb in mouth or cover its eyes thats what i do...biggist ive had was a 26pound mirror carp i got a pic ill dig it out....been sea fishing a few times...never again made me sick lol......


shawnybizzle said:


> Nor been fishing for years first fish was a 12 pound common think i was ten fuck me I can remember the arm ache now Lol. I've a few mates who are into carp fishing BIG TIME lmao talks bout putting his finger in fishes mouth to calm it down I'm like Wtf fuck off shoving ya dick in more like Pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

yer ice is a funny cunt ay he makes me laff lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> PMSL funny as fuck


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeh and hes about as dry as a nuns cunt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;149jGeIlx3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=149jGeIlx3I[/video] just for you ice...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh and hes about as dry as a nuns cunt


 now thats not nice issit?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now thats not nice issit?


Hahahaha u love it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

So then Ice when u givin me a cut of the psycho?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2013)

Right I'm off lads veggies are just bout to go sleep and so am I I'm fooked. C beeeeeeeeee


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer iver put thumb in mouth or cover its eyes thats what i do...biggist ive had was a 26pound mirror carp i got a pic ill dig it out....been sea fishing a few times...never again made me sick lol......


i cant remember my biggest was that long ago, but iv had a few 20+ lb salmon, rare occurance tho, and iv had a 12lb brown trout in a river, thats somethin u dont see very often, and at the pond iv had a few 7lb rainbow trout, we once had someone fishin our river catch a 60lb salmon, was played for a few hours, and when we finally got it in like 6 of us jumped the bastard lmao i remember grabbin the tail and gettin swung about, then somebody whacked it when it was on shore, and my god it nearly knocked some of us out


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

just watered my plants, and every leaf started curling after five minutes of being watered, is this normal? havnt noticed it before realy


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Having a look on sr. Wish I knew more about catalogues and fruad lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't even know why I'm more interested in the fake stuff than the drugs probably as can get the drugs already


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a pic kode? Whole leaves curling or the tips?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got a pic kode? Whole leaves curling or the tips?


cant get pics right now, but iv seen it a couple times, usually only lasts for abit then once they perk up, but whole leaves curling in towards themselves, they should be alright and the leaves are soft so aint like eagleclaw where u cant ever get rid ofit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2013)

prolly yer heat kode get another fan in ther i knowu got ur full 16" but sumtimes the grils just need more mate!lmao

or overwater? ur in soil right? fucking soil pisses me off


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly yer heat kode get another fan in ther i knowu got ur full 16" but sumtimes the grils just need more mate!lmao
> 
> or overwater? ur in soil right? fucking soil pisses me off


cant of been the heat, they were ok before watering an they were in the bathroom for water, prolly overwatered, gave em all like 3 2L jugs each of water straight from the tap, couldnt be arsed with the feeding so just gave em water cuz they were dry as fuck


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Heats ok for me but humidity is up and turning the dehumidifier on will just bring heat up, not got bud yet so not moaning about 53% humidity


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Heats ok for me but humidity is up and turning the dehumidifier on will just bring heat up, not got bud yet so not moaning about 53% humidity


arnt u the one whos allways asking questions like a noooooooob, didnt think u had a grow on, get some pics up


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol only question I've asked is about veg, if you check my first posts I'm sure I put pics here of my first grow where I made the mistake vegging too long. After that I done autos as I could start them in a small tent and pot up into the bigger so get a crop down every 6weeks but had enough of stunted plants and not as good quality weed for the price of the leccy. Let me know if cant find it n ill try dog out some pics.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol only question I've asked is about veg, if you check my first posts I'm sure I put pics here of my first grow where I made the mistake vegging too long. After that I done autos as I could start them in a small tent and pot up into the bigger so get a crop down every 6weeks but had enough of stunted plants and not as good quality weed for the price of the leccy. Let me know if cant find it n ill try dog out some pics.


go advanced > manage attatchments >there is all the pics uv ever uploaded on this site. drag an drop click insert and they will be in the post ur posting


like this down here


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

fuck sake cant upload pics

plants are back to being happy, droopy but alot better than before, yah think its just them havin a big drink with this hot weather, just fed them the other day went in tonight and they were dryyyyy,


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

hope it works, all old grows of mine


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> View attachment 2745280View attachment 2745281View attachment 2745282View attachment 2745283View attachment 2745284View attachment 2745285View attachment 2745286View attachment 2745287
> 
> hope it works, all old grows of mine


nice, what was the yield, and what size of light were ya using?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cheers, first two pics was Barneys farm liberty haze, first grow and got just over 13oz but i think I was a noob and vegged too long thinking bigger plants means ill get more. This is the only photo strain I done and cause of that Im now wonder exactly how long I should veg as I'm going back to photos.

the other pics are auto grows, plant in the pic on its own was my biggest auto, was grown under a 600w and gave me over 3oz in a 6.5litre grown with 8 other auto cream caramels. Nice yield but saddly autos are a game of luck hence why I'm done with em.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> View attachment 2745280View attachment 2745281View attachment 2745282View attachment 2745283View attachment 2745284View attachment 2745285View attachment 2745286View attachment 2745287
> 
> hope it works, all old grows of mine



looks sweet dude ! fair play


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

im just hoping my fuckof long veg time pays off, im not doing it on purpose, i need to get some shit before i can flower, an funds are limited, but it should all pay off in the end


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just don't veg to long lol I'm still not sure what size to get them before I flip. Ill just shove some pics up and see what everyone says. I would of pissed that 13oz first grow or not but things got way to crowded. Was only one pheno which was a 8week girl like Barneys claim she also smelt the best. Defiantly will keep cuttings in the future because of this. 3 good mothers from different strains and mates got room to keep 3 aswell. One day would like to try breeding but for now gimme me the loot gimme the loot lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 21, 2013)

flip at 24 inches ??? surley that give a good yeild on photo's


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure only ever done that first grow as photos. Am hoping I pull 15 this time I've learnt alot more IMO in terms of reading the plants. 4oz from under my 250w with a single plant. Well see how it all goes, just want it running now to be honest. Got 10 autos at the moment, ill be amazed if I hit 10oz lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2013)

You guys ever wonder wtf you'd be doing if wasnt growing? Don't think I can ever stop lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> You guys ever wonder wtf you'd be doing if wasnt growing? Don't think I can ever stop lol


yahman deffo id be in jail lmao been stayin outa trouble since i started growin, 4 oz under a 250? i got 3.7 after scrumpin about an oz and a bit


----------



## indikat (Jul 21, 2013)

scroll ...yawn...nice fishin...yawn....fukin ell ices livers are further on than mine coco c...ffs..shawnys lookin good..yawn scroll, morning al.... gotta say spendin more on nutes AN etc aint tha way forward imo cheap soil ammendments and correct structure of medium is where im headin, but it does require a fuk ton of soil making which is prpper workout, each to their own. I no that I could rite a whole load of bs convincing people to buy shit, in fact I have professionally done this in the past, what u do is take a little truth an blow it up look for peoples weakness....they have money they want to spend on the best, accept that there are "scientists" who no more than them (authority figures) get the child activated (not the most shrewd judges) ......eventually you get to the .......I want that product and anyone who doesn't is barking mad...etc....brainwash


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> scroll ...yawn...nice fishin...yawn....fukin ell ices livers are further on than mine coco c...ffs..shawnys lookin good..yawn scroll, morning al.... gotta say spendin more on nutes AN etc aint tha way forward imo cheap soil ammendments and correct structure of medium is where im headin, but it does require a fuk ton of soil making which is prpper workout, each to their own. I no that I could rite a whole load of bs convincing people to buy shit, in fact I have professionally done this in the past, what u do is take a little truth an blow it up look for peoples weakness....they have money they want to spend on the best, accept that there are "scientists" who no more than them (authority figures) get the child activated (not the most shrewd judges) ......eventually you get to the .......I want that product and anyone who doesn't is barking mad...etc....brainwash


yeah, an base nutes tho they aint that much more than other base nutes, but the additives, you gotta try and learn i suppose.

tbh i was just lookin for a booster for flowerin instead of topmax this round, seems an marketing bs makes u wanna buy 5 different boosters to do 1 job, think im just gonna try big bud, and another one, still works out cheaper than canna boost with twice the product (2L instead of 1)


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

morning peoples


----------



## iiKode (Jul 21, 2013)

anyone havin troubles uploadin pics, i add em it uploads but nothin appears, tryin to upload this fancy new cloner system i got


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 21, 2013)

yeah theres some sort of prob


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah theres some sort of prob


ffs i dont sit here wasting my life away chatting shit on here for this to happen! lmao how u doing sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ffs i dont sit here wasting my life away chatting shit on here for this to happen! lmao how u doing sambo



lol

yeah not too bad mate, bit tired just woke up, thinking of walking to the shop but carnt be arsed llol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

must be the pic im tryin to upload this one uploaded fine

ffs wtf is goin on this 1 pic of me new fancy cloner system


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> yeah not too bad mate, bit tired just woke up, thinking of walking to the shop but carnt be arsed llol


i know what its like, shops round my bit are 2 secs away an i still get lazy walking there


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

had to put it through photoshop and it worked


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i know what its like, shops round my bit are 2 secs away an i still get lazy walking there


i just walked all the way there, thinking i will draw the rest me money out the account but forgot i had drawn my limit just after 12am last night, so done me limit for the day had to then walk fucking back to get money.......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just walked all the way there, thinking i will draw the rest me money out the account but forgot i had drawn my limit just after 12am last night, so done me limit for the day had to then walk fucking back to get money.......


haha, since when did u have that sorta cash, dont think iv ever withdrawn my limit. ever. flipping in a month if everything goes according to plan doubt it fuckin will all my plans fuck up, id be a class a fuck up bank robber for sure


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I ain't even been asleep was close but thought it'll just fuck my hours up so ill catch an early one tonight after dinner


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

anyone wana buy a brand new boxed xperia z 250


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Alreet boys just woke up me self I feel knakerd this.morning fuck it 1st job skin up  me backs still killin me I'm going docs later need some good pain killers
Oh and I love that state of the art glass cloner you got there kode must have cost a bomb Pmsl


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

Morning ppl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Morning sae u alright man


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fuck me its 10 already. That sr looked interesting I just wonder how much gets sold a day. Alot of people on it so alot of competition but can't see how many are buying on a daily.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Last of the hot days for the rest of the week my phones showing me which is good


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet boys just woke up me self I feel knakerd this.morning fuck it 1st job skin up  me backs still killin me I'm going docs later need some good pain killers
> Oh and I love that state of the art glass cloner you got there kode must have cost a bomb Pmsl


aint easy to find mate its the v3000 model aint cheap neither 
state of the art technology


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Fuck me its 10 already. That sr looked interesting I just wonder how much gets sold a day. Alot of people on it so alot of competition but can't see how many are buying on a daily.


be surprised how many ppl buyin Heroin and coke, then cutting and splitting up making an absolute fortune, specially in places like where i live, everythings cut to the max, so if u get somethin straight from middleast and cut it ppl od over it cuz its that good, my neighbors died cuz the stupid cunts took pure heroin in a max dose thinking it was the average shyte


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aint easy to find mate its the v3000 model aint cheap neither
> state of the art technology


Hahahaha v3000 aye Pmsl I like it
@ ninja it ain't hot where I am its nice n cool 26.4 in the tent fookin perfect


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

my culero just arrived looks and smells lovely, and weighed 6.3g not 5g like i paid for, now about to roll one up.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I got cunts around at the moment so doors shut, finding myself more and more having visions of going downstairs n just bringing up the smallest of things that I hate about them so they never feel welcome again. Ain't having none of this shit when I'm done with this grow trust me on that. People jus wanna hold you back ain't like can say I'm growing cause they just talk or get jealous. Fuck people ill be lonely and high.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> be surprised how many ppl buyin Heroin and coke, then cutting and splitting up making an absolute fortune, specially in places like where i live, everythings cut to the max, so if u get somethin straight from middleast and cut it ppl od over it cuz its that good, my neighbors died cuz the stupid cunts took pure heroin in a max dose thinking it was the average shyte


Yeah did notice the coke but everyone always says its the flake ain't been cut or nothing lol suppose you gotta better chances of getting decent stuff on there though. I'd fucking do same as everyone else mind you n cut it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Flakey flake aye  I'm just sorting the ladies out yano dead leaves n shit had to take this pic they lookin so damn fine


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

the money is in the things thats carnt be brought easy in the uk, but are sold in bulk all over the road from abroad, most uk sr members will only order uk to uk and theres big profits in lots of things imported from the road then sold uk to uk only.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

oh and this hash btw is bloody lovely


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Love a bit if hash i do u getting rid of any


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Love a bit if hash i do u getting rid of any


there will be good shit in the next few weeks this was just a personal order, its bloody nice tho.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Would just be good to know how quick you can move stuff but guess it'll just get quicker like when you start a line up. Most use the same vendors they've used before I bet?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Not been asleep and feel tired now lol makes me wish I had some speed in the fridge. Probably gonna have a little nap


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Would just be good to know how quick you can move stuff but guess it'll just get quicker like when you start a line up. Most use the same vendors they've used before I bet?


no not really lots use new vendors cause most new vendors are looking to impress at the start and send overweight and only the good shit, and lots will just use the cheapest.

of course many do also stick to vendors they have good rep with tho.

this is hash/weed im talking bout tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning sae u alright man


yeah all gd mate u?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

fuck im stoned now and i got loads of shit to do lol cabs i think fuck walking in this sun.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

[h=5]LMAO at getting admonished by a 3year old, Just been sat down by lil un and told off for having very slight stubble and told I should be clean shaven at all times lol[/h]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah all gd mate u?


Good good Yeh I'm hanging in there just been fuckin about in the tents yano how ya do like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sun?? Wer? Fucking.cold n misreble here u lazy cunt

Sae lol I get it of my 3yr old all the time lol they have sum awsome opinoions. My 10 month old is walking holding furniture amd with a walker. NutZ only been onmplanet a short time. Can say hey der. Hiya. And few others. Lol

Bizzle I never been ine for fuckin bowt in.my room In and out.. fuk messing with um


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good Yeh I'm hanging in there just been fuckin about in the tents yano how ya do like


not anymore i dont lmao, nearly 2 years since i last had a play in a tent ffs, off to town today to put in budgeting loan form for new flat


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sun?? Wer? Fucking.cold n misreble here u lazy cunt
> 
> Sae lol I get it of my 3yr old all the time lol they have sum awsome opinoions. My 10 month old is walking holding furniture amd with a walker. NutZ only been onmplanet a short time. Can say hey der. Hiya. And few others. Lol
> 
> Bizzle I never been ine for fuckin bowt in.my room In and out.. fuk messing with um


Innit just, surprises me sometimes coz she comes out with more well thought out, intelligent comments than some 40year olds i know lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

@ sae Yeh but its soon comin for ya ain't it you'll be there soon mate before ya know it you'll be surrounded by buds Lol 

@ Ice by fuckin about i mean cleanin up dead leaves and coco and all that bollocks yano. 

@sambo I should have those later on 2day gettin me missis to grab em for me I'm fucked just a struggle getting in the car fuck it I might pop a couple meself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun?? Wer? Fucking.cold n misreble here u lazy cunt
> ...


I know mate fuckin amazin

So def got ya new.flat then?? Better.enviroment matey and ul be happier lol batchelor pad im ao fuxkinv jealouse... lol id love a pad. But family first...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Zorry for.double post but its a sad sad sad day

Cameron has made.rape porn illigal to even watch or have on ya pc...even fantasy.shit... like I said.a sad sad day
Sambo plz dont too upset coz we all know yer a wrongun


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

lmfao u twat,


----------



## ghb (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought all porn was rape porn?!
At least in my house it is. I mean what sick bastard wants to see a woman treated with respect?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Zorry for.double post but its a sad sad sad day
> 
> Cameron has made.rape porn illigal to even watch or have on ya pc...even fantasy.shit... like I said.a sad sad day
> Sambo plz dont too upset coz we all know yer a wrongun


are u serious? i didnt even know it was legal before, i was too scared to type any of that shit in, incase the door goes in over some weird videos, an u know when watchin some dodgy shit like that theres gonnna be somethin todo with kids, sambo sent me a link to a site, it had all those murders an shit, i seen the child abuse section an closed the tab.

fuck me i woulda enjoyed abit of rape porn, but now guess ill never fuckin know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahahaha ya bunch of twisted fuckers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Naaaaa but on a serious note I seen one of then vids and if you get a Stonk on to that shit u need castrating and stringing up!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Cummon guys like none of u google violent deep throat or rough anal bashing yehyeh

Nowt like watching a dodgy.russion rape.flik made on the guys mobile. I get a boner. Anyhows. Sambo getz to exited and goes lurking up trees but lets.not give.him ideas hes 2yrs.on his chemical.castration.not fair getting him all flacid lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Naaaaa but on a serious note I seen one of then vids and if you get a Stonk on to that shit u need castrating and stringing up!


iv never cam accross any of them, but yeah i agree, even those ones where the girl is 18 dressed like a 12 y/o thats fucked up shit, i dunno if u see them ads on youporn but its like an actor pretending to be a 12 y/o then a 40 y/o man with a mustach and specs, an thats just plain wrong, ffs thats like promoting it or summit,

i like ur avatar btw, thats fuckin funny, i was sat ere watchin it like 15 tiems before i relized wat it was lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Cummon guys like none of u google violent deep throat or rough anal bashing yehyeh


only on tor!

nah but sometimes when im frustrated ill go on the bondage section, bout as far as it goes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Oooh ahh nothing wrong.with a bit of rough deepthroating n that I fuckin love porn just not the violent shit n all that strait bird getting hammerd Yeh that's what I like  feckin ell given me a twitch on might have to hit porn hub lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

TOR?? Na google mate lol

Violent deepthroat FTW


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> TOR?? Na google mate lol
> 
> Violent deepthroat FTW


i meant for searchin illegal shit on tor, u can google on tor


BUT now i explained the joke it aint funny u divvy cunt


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oooh ahh nothing wrong.with a bit of rough deepthroating n that I fuckin love porn just not the violent shit n all that strait bird getting hammerd Yeh that's what I like  feckin ell given me a twitch on might have to hit porn hub lmao


i cant get off the blonde section with massive tits and ass, sometime ebony, i know i know, lmao never get fuckin bored of it!

for a variety ill have a look on the main page, u know those few videos that stand out every now n again, HAHAHAHA


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahahahahaha go on lad gotta love the big tits n ass Lol Yeh I'm guilty of strolling into the ebony section now and again Lol some of em would get it hard though wunt they


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ic3 might only be 2 clones for ya, one of em idk what is happenin with it, u can have it see if u can revive it, but i think theres some p def onit, i gave em a little feed last night, dont seem to have propped up, even put em under the light to see if it will prop up, but dnt look good, thers still 2 healthy tho, they need repot tho wen ya get em in tiny pots atm might be the problem.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahaha go on lad gotta love the big tits n ass Lol Yeh I'm guilty of strolling into the ebony section now and again Lol some of em would get it hard though wunt they


dont even think they would feel it off me, the amount of massive black foot long cocks they recieve, but yeah id give it a good go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont even think they would feel it off me, the amount of massive black foot long cocks they recieve, but yeah id give it a good go


PMSL u do make me laugh mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> PMSL u do make me laugh mate


think if i had 5 mins with them tho id go straight in the arse, never have been good at manipulating girls into that, infact shagged a girl when i was 14, spoke to her on facebook a few months ago and she was saying how she loved it up the arse, so i was like YAS gonna meet up get it in there, then went on her facebook page and shes in a relationship wtf she talk to all her ex boyfreinds like that cmon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Fuckin prick tease you wanna go round there and tea bag the bitch Lol. Hmmmm I'm not to into anal its a bit dry for my liking got a keep spitting on it n shit lmao I'm all about the pink fuck the stink


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Only wanted two anyways no prob. J cam revive owt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

afternoon CUNTS......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

well been looking for few clfs bnq got some 4.99 1400lums....went to local hardwere shop as had to get price on fence for sis spotted some in there 1.99 1200 lums........hey ice what u rec to these for hoods...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

get a real light n stop fannying on with auto's man lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

autos?......i got me seedlings under some clfs already was just gonna add few more and make cheep hood its only for 2 weeks till me grow fin and can get them under the 400....no point spending out cash for ballasts hoods ect for 2 weeks? fuk that.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> get a real light n stop fannying on with auto's man lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh fuck the suns comin out where I am just waters the girls outdoors they loving the wilkos nutrients and liquid seaweed only problem is there's some little bastard eating the leaves I'll have to get some ladybirds


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Alreet imc make sure u put a pic up if the makeshift reflector when its done can't wait to see it  I'm proper bored wish me back would hurry up n get better sat at home I smoke too much weed


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 22, 2013)

anyone doing any breeding would appreciate some pollen


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

fuck i hate the waiting for coins to go from wallet to the road account ive already got all my order in the checkout lmao


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 22, 2013)

ive got coins sitting in my account just cant build up the courage to make my order lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm waiting on a couple g's of toot n a bag of partyflocks lol. man up and get them coins spent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i hate the waiting for coins to go from wallet to the road account ive already got all my order in the checkout lmao


how quick is fredthebaker for post? ordered friday, should be here the day or the morrow reet?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm waiting on a couple g's of toot n a bag of partyflocks lol. man up and get them coins spent.


i really do wanna man up and get them spent but i know people where i live who have had sr purchases seized by customs recently...

and a member on here i havent seen in a while as well which seems strange...

its a lot harder for me not being in the mainland


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

pay for the extra stealth or send it to someone mainland and have them send it internal. just a thought.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how quick is fredthebaker for post? ordered friday, should be here the day or the morrow reet?


dunno mate all i no off him is bad don, read many a poor review. never bothered with him meself after im aving a fair few 2mg clonzepam from maligan amongst others things lol where did u order the sniff from?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i really do wanna man up and get them spent but i know people where i live who have had sr purchases seized by customs recently...
> 
> and a member on here i havent seen in a while as well which seems strange...
> 
> its a lot harder for me not being in the mainland


just send me ya coins then lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just send me ya coins then lol


no no no im gona find a way i really want some dutch beans


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol cool. Just coz it says so many lumens it has to be right spextrum and colour I know warm white and cool white is no good


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> no no no im gona find a way i really want some dutch beans


how many coins you got in the account?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how many coins you got in the account?


i cant get on atm but its only 1.something was gona buy more today but im paranoid with these seizures near me


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't think it's a bad thing the rape porn being banned to be honest, i sometimes feel so guilty after I've watched some stuff. Honestly sit there for a few minutes after and question if I'm normal then wonder what's gone on in the poor girls life that shed do that for money. Then a few moments reflecting that its someone's daughter. You know it's been bad when you feel like that lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno mate all i no off him is bad don, read many a poor review. never bothered with him meself after im aving a fair few 2mg clonzepam from maligan amongst others things lol where did u order the sniff from?


shit i remember he used to be canny back in the day.  got the sniff from him too. i'm new to the forum bit, where's the vendor review pages at ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just had a lovely nap, was getting some good head on a massive boat from some sexy bird, other boats would go past and see and I'd just causually wave hello lol....must of been doing well to be on the fuck off boat and was even wearing the Gucci trainers on that I keep going to order then pulling out thinking I can spend that money on trainers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno mate all i no off him is bad don, read many a poor review. never bothered with him meself after im aving a fair few 2mg clonzepam from maligan amongst others things lol where did u order the sniff from?


shit i remember he used to be canny back in the day.  got the sniff from him too. i'm new to the forum bit, where's the vendor review pages at ? normally go with dutchandbod but couldn't see his listings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno mate all i no off him is bad don, read many a poor review. never bothered with him meself after im aving a fair few 2mg clonzepam from maligan amongst others things lol where did u order the sniff from?


it was frankmatthews i ordered from not fred the baker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

these are the boys


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Put you to sleep bizzle? Mates used to take em after a night out on the md but I would get back and take more md not wanting it to end haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

I've not had any Lol 2 are for me though to get me 2sleep tonight dya rekon 1 will b enough?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

TF sahwney share and share u cunt! weres my blueys?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> TF sahwney share and share u cunt! weres my blueys?


Hahahaha where's my pysco cut? U like blues Yeh?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

ok im taking sum in next few days, il take a shed load with diffrent methods, see what happens


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was frankmatthews i ordered from not fred the baker


lol

fredthebaker is dodgy indian benzo seller, that frankmattews is spose to be pretty good tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

Aye I panicked a bit then read the reviews Hahah told the boss I was sick of twiddling my thumbs n fucked off, I hope the fairys been


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

u get rid of ya phone n that then sambo m8?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

You want these 2 then or what sambo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You want these 2 then or what sambo?


2 what? 2 blues? seems hardely wrth the post lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeh I can get loads of em he was sayin he wants a sample to see if there the real deal Cuz he don't believe me! Why u want some ice?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I can get loads of em he was sayin he wants a sample to see if there the real deal Cuz he don't believe me! Why u want some ice?


silly fucking question,, do i want blues! duh¬!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahahahaha do bears shit in the woods.... how many u wanting?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha do bears shit in the woods.... how many u wanting?


pends wayya want for em really dunnit


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

well after twiggerling few wires ect this is what ive done......dont giv a fuk if aint rite this and that but its gonna have to do me till ive got me grow room free fuk it........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well after twiggerling few wires ect this is what ive done......dont giv a fuk if aint rite this and that but its gonna have to do me till ive got me grow room free fuk it........View attachment 2745728View attachment 2745729


um if u was gunna do that why dint u just fasten um to the room without the tray? the whole point of reflector is to have hej bulb sideways so u refelct the side of the bulb facing upwards>? since ures are vert?? umm
lol

nm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahahaha fuckin ell gone all out there ain't ya lmao it don't look bad mate.but gotta agree with ice lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

pmsl wen im looking at it, that must have beena rigt ballache removing all the ends threading the wire then rewiring haha,, funny shit


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer was a bit of a bitch......ive got room to move the bulbs so they like on a 45 deg angle so the like criss cross......


IC3M4L3 said:


> pmsl wen im looking at it, that must have beena rigt ballache removing all the ends threading the wire then rewiring haha,, funny shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

10/10 for effort tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I know mate fuckin amazin
> 
> So def got ya new.flat then?? Better.enviroment matey and ul be happier lol batchelor pad im ao fuxkinv jealouse... lol id love a pad. But family first...


Well 99% got it, we were the only people to bid on it so its pretty much ours, just gotta wait for the viewing at some point this week, providing it aint falling apart n holes in walls n shit we are having it lol, good thing is my best mate lives in the block next door so hes been watching the council contractors in there tarting the place up n by look of it its got brand new bathroom n kitchen just been fitted,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lol.....ah fukit anyways made do with what i got ect n its stopin that way ay fuking about again when come jan will have new stuff ill be using me 400 ballasts n light fittings and change the bulbs to mh for veg rooms and new 600 ballast hoods lights ect for flower.....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

what you say blues, what seed bank, underground?

Before i started growing a friend not through drugs was being watched by the old bill for a different matter he believed. He knew at the time i was only 16/17 so couldn't rob him not that id dream of robbing anyone anyway but i know people have shit go on....anyway he asked me to look after around 400 for him at a warehouse....reckons he couldnt ask noone else as theyd talk or have it robbed....asked him what he was growing as i was abit shocked knew he was dodgy but didnt know he was into growing..he said blues but at the time in london id only heard of blue cheese never just blues so thought it was probably shit and said no to spending 2weeks inside a warehouse on my own to get paid some crap bud lol wondering now ive read online if it was underground blues. anyway just a random pointless little story.


----------



## indikat (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> what you say blues, what seed bank, underground?
> 
> Before i started growing a friend not through drugs was being watched by the old bill for a different matter he believed. He knew at the time i was only 16/17 so couldn't rob him not that id dream of robbing anyone anyway but i know people have shit go on....anyway he asked me to look after around 400 for him at a warehouse....reckons he couldnt ask noone else as theyd talk or have it robbed....asked him what he was growing as i was abit shocked knew he was dodgy but didnt know he was into growing..he said blues but at the time in london id only heard of blue cheese never just blues so thought it was probably shit and said no to spending 2weeks inside a warehouse on my own to get paid some crap bud lol wondering now ive read online if it was underground blues. anyway just a random pointless little story.


pay attention at the back....the blues being discussed are blue 10 mg diazepam/vallium, the blues u r on about is a clone only uk an I am growing some now thanks to tha fairy


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

wondering if this blue cheese auto is actually gonna even smell and taste anything like blue cheese, i know big buddha seeds auto version is supposed to be ok, never gonna be as good as the non auto but ive always had good results with dinafems autos. no bud yet though...mad how one day its not there and you wake up and it is lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

sure they brought out seed version of the blues though? i guess not gonna be the same pheno but must be like it for them to put their name behind the release but again i guess its finding the right mother. How you find blues smoke? always wanted to try.


----------



## indikat (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> sure they brought out seed version of the blues though? i guess not gonna be the same pheno but must be like it for them to put their name behind the release but again i guess its finding the right mother. How you find blues smoke? always wanted to try.


sigh...cba


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

what? i understand it was a clone only strain but is a seed version out now same as exo cheese. Alot of the time i wonder how people can be so sure of the clones anyway, ive seen people have rhino and sell the cuts a tenner a time as something else lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> what? i understand it was a clone only strain but is a seed version out now same as exo cheese. Alot of the time i wonder how people can be so sure of the clones anyway, ive seen people have rhino and sell the cuts a tenner a time as something else lol


everybody
on this thread who has the UK CO s is dealing wiv tha real thing, there are no seeds which is y they r called clone only


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

ice, kode and baz the fairys on its way


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

should get our own strain together and keep it amongst our self and just do it 400 an oz on sr lol course itll take years and what not but i love this hobbie.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

can u flower with t5? its only 1 plant.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can u flower with t5? its only 1 plant.....


U could....if you want about 3g


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

@ yorkie,

this is the bho tube i got, its the middle one holds an oz


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

well its only for pollanating...?


spooningbadgers said:


> U could....if you want about 3g


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

filled the pots to top with coco now they 4 days now just gave them a week mix of rhiz and anb.....heres acapulco goldand blue cheese.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Well not long popped a bluey then a few rips on a glass piece me sis got me for me b day now just chill in with a j and await for this kick in Lol  oh nice lump of hash there don is it hash?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well its only for pollanating...?


In that case I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> filled the pots to top with coco now they 4 days now just gave them a week mix of rhiz and anb.....heres acapulco goldView attachment 2745892and blue cheese.....View attachment 2745897


How much a and b ya give em mate, think 4 days is a wee bit to soon lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

well i was gonna get 4 of those big clfs think they 250w would need 2 blue and 2 red but for same price realy i could get 2 t5 setups...


spooningbadgers said:


> In that case I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been lookin into led lights one of my.grow shops sells em there 180 a piece and you need 4 of em but they got a 25yr guarantee on em fookin expensive bug worth it in the long run aye? He told me to wait a while tho till thrive got it dialed in bang on


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well not long popped a bluey then a few rips on a glass piece me sis got me for me b day now just chill in with a j and await for this kick in Lol  oh nice lump of hash there don is it hash?


What glass piece ya got shawny? I got a new pice a month or so back but iv barley used it. It fucking canes me ha ha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lol well in a ltr bottle i put half a ml of each


spooningbadgers said:


> How much a and b ya give em mate, think 4 days is a wee bit to soon lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer had a look at few led me self....suppose they would save on lekky 2?


shawnybizzle said:


> I've been lookin into led lights one of my.grow shops sells em there 180 a piece and you need 4 of em but they got a 25yr guarantee on em fookin expensive bug worth it in the long run aye? He told me to wait a while tho till thrive got it dialed in bang on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

nothing special butits nice u can put ice in the main funnel bit makes it nice n smooth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well not long popped a bluey then a few rips on a glass piece me sis got me for me b day now just chill in with a j and await for this kick in Lol  oh nice lump of hash there don is it hash?


i wouldn't go that far... from time to time i use everclear to run over drying trays jars etc with bits n bobs in, i strained that out it looks like well i don't really want to smoke it hahaha

the oil in the pyrex on the other hand is going to fuck me right up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer had a look at few led me self....suppose they would save on lekky 2?


Yeh of course mate my shops got 3 tents set up growing chillies and one of em I'd led and they don't look any different but they are chillies not weed Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2745932 nothing special butits nice u can put ice in the main funnel bit makes it nice n smooth


hahah it's tiny!?!?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u get rid of ya phone n that then sambo m8?


yeah got 250 this morning for it.



shawnybizzle said:


> You want these 2 then or what sambo?


yes please mate, pm me a email address i can send a addy too.


----------



## zVice (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe it's regular size and he just has MASSIVE hands 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah it's tiny!?!?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wouldn't go that far... from time to time i use everclear to run over drying trays jars etc with bits n bobs in, i strained that out it looks like well i don't really want to smoke it hahaha
> 
> the oil in the pyrex on the other hand is going to fuck me right up


Never tried oil before I might have a go one day. Ahhhh.fuck it smoke that clump if not I'm sure kode would for ya lmao

Lol I know but it does the trick i m gonna get me self a proper one soon when ingot some spare dough


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

dunno weather to have another joint of this culero hash, or start on the jaggerbombs me wagon only lasted 6nights lol im back on it in a few days tho gonna join back up to the gym soon too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yehnget some hash down ya I can't wait till trim time in said it last time but this time imndefo buy in a minineashing machine and some bubble bags AWwww yeah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> Maybe it's regular size and he just has MASSIVE hands


fuck off he must be jeremy beadle. 


shawnybizzle said:


> Never tried oil before I might have a go one day. Ahhhh.fuck it smoke that clump if not I'm sure kode would for ya lmao
> Lol I know but it does the trick i m gonna get me self a proper one soon when ingot some spare dough


i'll smoke it when i'm off me nut n need to level out a bit. get what you pay for, bongwise, i spent about 50 on mine and it hits lovely. ehle 500ml


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahahahhaha Jeremy beadle funny as fuck. Yeh say me little sis bought it for me bless her just off some paki stall in the market Lol I've seen the one in want its on that alibongo I'll try n get a link now if incan


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

didnt you fancy some white of that happytimz then don? frankmattews aint heard much bad bout him but that happytimz shit is spose to be real nice at the min, i got a g of something from him lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

so what u rec the best cos come when i buy new i whant good stuff......so 2 lumi 600w dig ballasts 600w hps bulbs.....air cooled hoods ect......or spend on the leds?


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh of course mate my shops got 3 tents set up growing chillies and one of em I'd led and they don't look any different but they are chillies not weed Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

sambo aint pikd tabs up yet lad been sooooooooooo busy be iver tomoz or wed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

No don't do led yet stick with the 600 mate for a while . Think he said a couple of years that what he rekons till they got em sorted bang on he was on about another customer who nought em and had a 10% drop in yield


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sambo aint pikd tabs up yet lad been sooooooooooo busy be iver tomoz or wed


no worries mate, whenever your ready.

fucking too hot to be busy aswel hay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> didnt you fancy some white of that happytimz then don? frankmattews aint heard much bad bout him but that happytimz shit is spose to be real nice at the min, i got a g of something from him lol


i'm a noob on the SR forum i don't get sent testers like these old hands at the game lmao. i go with what i know, then decide if it's too fucking pricey normally then say fuck it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

I want a Kung Fu bear lol

[video=youtube;Ghgg_fukbvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghgg_fukbvU[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm a noob on the SR forum i don't get sent testers like these old hands at the game lmao. i go with what i know, then decide if it's too fucking pricey normally then say fuck it.


you no that ducthboond or however u spell it he was or linked up with another seller called something like philfilander and they both eventually went on the scam send out rc's as coke etc lmao u gotta keep up with the forums.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

wanna step up and take these younguns to the cleaners like, i got flake on tap.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wanna step up and take these younguns to the cleaners like, i got flake on tap.


prices? and is it proper???

pm me.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

what u rec to these?....... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-SILVERSTAR-AIR-COOLED-REFLECTOR-/151057348888?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item232bb83918


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec to these?....... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-SILVERSTAR-AIR-COOLED-REFLECTOR-/151057348888?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item232bb83918


nice enough cheap aircooled hood, dont you fancy the double one? im dieing to get one of those


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

i've got two nigh on exactly the same sitting doing nowt.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

dunno cos dont think ill need it....tent im getting is pritty big was gonna put the 2 600w hoods and run a 400w in with it there plenty room for 3 lights did want to keep it all aircooled tho..


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

Thats my new glass. It's a beast, 1 hit and I'm out of it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

tents similar to this one...costin me 200 sqid.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240-X-120-X-200CM-DARK-ROOM-GROW-TENT-DARKROOM-/110795932471?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec to these?....... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-SILVERSTAR-AIR-COOLED-REFLECTOR-/151057348888?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item232bb83918


thats a cheap brand, one ive posted below is a medium to high medium brand for only £6 extra

http://www.hydroponic-supplies.co.uk/aerowing-air-cooled-reflector-1182-p.asp


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got two nigh on exactly the same sitting doing nowt.


If you are on about air cooled hoods ill be looking for one in the next 2-3 weeks when i move into me new place if you wanna get rid?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/black-leaf-eightarm-percolator-bubbler-p-7970.html?oscsid=f13e257a2fba92ce19c4cfae4cdbcc1e 

Here's the one I'm after


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

the one he got in shop was new tent betta opernings diff size holes so u can pic what size duct want in it up to 12 inch....what i liked about it is front and back opernings sterdy metal frame plenty of hook connecters on fraimwork for lights ect....think he had 21 or 25 pots in there....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

bet your gettin excited now ay.....new gaff start growing again.....


Saerimmner said:


> If you are on about air cooled hoods ill be looking for one in the next 2-3 weeks when i move into me new place if you wanna get rid?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> tents similar to this one...costin me 200 sqid.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240-X-120-X-200CM-DARK-ROOM-GROW-TENT-DARKROOM-/110795932471?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


Again, better branded one below
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SECRET-JARDIN-DR240W-Mylar-Cloth-Dark-Growth-Room-With-Carry-Bag-/360697213787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item53fb3ab35b

put in "secret jardin 240" into Ebay, lot better quality than the one you posted for about the same price


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bet your gettin excited now ay.....new gaff start growing again.....


yeah definetely, gonna spend the first week or 2 getting new area built then gotta buy carbon filter n fan an aircooled hood etc so reckon i should be up n running within 2 months of moving in


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Sambo and ic3, that should be there in morning before 1....

What a long fuckin day, was to be in a lads house this morning at 4am to get a lift down south for work, woke up to a txt at 4:05 asking was I far away lol. The lad lives half an hour away plus whatever time it took me to get outta bed and ready, but he waited on me like a good lad, new hed be fucked if he went himself cos he hasn't a fuckin clue about joinery work tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeh in bought a dark room 120 and its alright but not the best plenty of vents n shit but the SJ ones do look better quality its justnmybshop don't stock em


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer one i posted was an example of size ect one in shop alot betta ill post me pics anyways with new setup when i do it...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah definetely, gonna spend the first week or 2 getting new area built then gotta buy carbon filter n fan an aircooled hood etc so reckon i should be up n running within 2 months of moving in


Hopefully i right av some clones to chuck ur way if u want any when unwell sorted


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

ah nice 1 looking fwd to cein your grow....


Saerimmner said:


> yeah definetely, gonna spend the first week or 2 getting new area built then gotta buy carbon filter n fan an aircooled hood etc so reckon i should be up n running within 2 months of moving in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Can't type blueys taking over me thinks looooll


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hopefully i right av some clones to chuck ur way if u want any when unwell sorted


cheers mate, have got a cloner here so should only need 1 from someone than can make that into however many i need lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo and ic3, that should be there in morning before 1....
> 
> What a long fuckin day, was to be in a lads house this morning at 4am to get a lift down south for work, woke up to a txt at 4:05 asking was I far away lol. The lad lives half an hour away plus whatever time it took me to get outta bed and ready, but he waited on me like a good lad, new hed be fucked if he went himself cos he hasn't a fuckin clue about joinery work tbh


nice one mate

ive had quite a good day, sold that xperia z for 250 this morning and had a few extra quid so got 5.5coins lol spent the lot on all sorts lmao me culero came this more than a gram overweight and is bloody lovely, had a huge kfc for dinner and now about to have a jaggerbomb, carnt grumble lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

how u doing your clones shawn.....? methord


----------



## indikat (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno weather to have another joint of this culero hash, or start on the jaggerbombs me wagon only lasted 6nights lol im back on it in a few days tho gonna join back up to the gym soon too.


yeah man im back on tha piss, lost a good friend this weekend, smoking too, all seems to help but no good for the healyh well drink isnt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

didnt have verry good sucksess with coning me grow i did try dome bubbla ect cup of water what not......ill be wanting to take some clones off this acapulco gold and blue cheese b4 i pollenate the 2 experiments..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

@ sae Yeh I'm sure sum1 will sort u a clone only out but if not ill sort ya out bro or I'll chucknya a few seeds 

@imc just in jifflyppellets in a fuckinnhumity dome thing can't think of the proper name lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man im back on tha piss, lost a good friend this weekend, smoking too, all seems to help but no good for the healyh well drink isnt


im real sorry to hear bout that mate, i was gonna email ya soon.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

propagator...yer i got one of those heat mat dont think need tho i put bubler in there 2 just didnt seem to root lol used clonex too...well ill try again when comes to it...


shawnybizzle said:


> @ sae Yeh I'm sure sum1 will sort u a clone only out but if not ill sort ya out bro or I'll chucknya a few seeds
> 
> @imc just in jifflyppellets in a fuckinnhumity dome thing can't think of the proper name lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah nice 1 looking fwd to cein your grow....


yeah its been more than a long time coming i can tell ya, nearly 2 years now since i last had 1 on the go an its been killing me not having a garden to chill out in n tend to lol

Few of my last grow for ya tho to tide you over lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Bad news there indi sorry to hear it mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lovley lookin plant nice n purp..what strain?


Saerimmner said:


> yeah its been more than a long time coming i can tell ya, nearly 2 years now since i last had 1 on the go an its been killing me not having a garden to chill out in n tend to lol
> 
> Few of my last grow for ya tho to tide you over lol
> View attachment 2746026View attachment 2746027View attachment 2746028View attachment 2746030View attachment 2746031View attachment 2746032


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that fromma clone sae? Or seed


----------



## indikat (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks mates there is a cunt involved in this shit, they had a contract out on him In south America over some bs wiv a London geeza who is dodgy fat fuk cunt who will be stabbed in tha fukin face if I ever see tha cunt, the friend was a great teacher and wrote 2 books and spent his life helpin people. jus the sort to get fuked up in this world, peace man if I ever breed cannabis im gonna name my top strain after him, cos he had a very cool name


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ sae Yeh I'm sure sum1 will sort u a clone only out but if not ill sort ya out bro or I'll chucknya a few seeds
> 
> @imc just in jifflyppellets in a fuckinnhumity dome thing can't think of the proper name lol


yeah i do have some seeds here actually.........hmm on that note its got me curious now gonna go see what ive got here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man im back on tha piss, lost a good friend this weekend, smoking too, all seems to help but no good for the healyh well drink isnt


condolences mate, if i had anything here id spark it up for ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lovley lookin plant nice n purp..what strain?


From one of the American/Canadian members on the site BlackSourBubble x Caseyband by Highlander Cave(also the other seeds ive got here somewhere were mostly made by him as well if i remember rightly)

@bizzle from seed mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

sae im taking cuts later over the next week, got hormone and rockwool cubes, never done em before so il give it a try, il try a few in a glass of water too, im thinking if i leave sum water in the prop box it will condence up ith the heat, just dont know wether to leave em in dark or light? advice?


SAMBO-- got 56 pregabs here for ya buddy, be in post 1st class tomoz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

Found the seeds....

x10 Auto AK47xBlueberry by Lowlife seeds (well 8 really 2 of em look cracked)
x1 Easy Sativa by Female seeds (Free to a good home if anyone wants it)
x2 Qrazyquake x DOG by Highlanders Cave
x2 Qrazyquake x Livers by Highlanders Cave

Did also have a 10 pack of Qrazyquake from DST (before breeders boutique) but cant for the love of god fucking find em anywhere.
Same goes for a 10 pack of Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon (M.I.A but definetely on my to buy again list)

Also got about 20 bagseed from SLH


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sae im taking cuts later over the next week, got hormone and rockwool cubes, never done em before so il give it a try, il try a few in a glass of water too, im thinking if i leave sum water in the prop box it will condence up ith the heat, just dont know wether to leave em in dark or light? advice?
> 
> 
> SAMBO-- got 56 pregabs here for ya buddy, be in post 1st class tomoz


Never tried rockwool cubes mate only root riots/soil/ cloner

Try this on 1 plant for a laugh for me an see if it works for YOU, ive had quite some success with it in the past............. cut clone, get small pot of seed/starter soil (the really fine stuff) fill up pot, soak dirt ( I never even PH`ed, never have, jus plain tap water an John Innes seed starter soil from Wilko`s), ram clone into dirt, leave in prop, make sure soil stays moist and roots within 14 days, fuck you can even mist em once in a while if it so takes ya fancy

EDIT: Also a lot of my mates clone in Rockwool cubes and they are all adamant that the key to success with it is you MUST PH the water and very very light veg nutes (about 5-10% of the starting dose on the bottle)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its been more than a long time coming i can tell ya, nearly 2 years now since i last had 1 on the go an its been killing me not having a garden to chill out in n tend to lol
> 
> Few of my last grow for ya tho to tide you over lol
> View attachment 2746026View attachment 2746027View attachment 2746028View attachment 2746030View attachment 2746031View attachment 2746032



Also, for the benfit of some of you newer lads in here that are always worrying bout some shit or other........ these were grown on a £1 bottle of tomato nutes from the pound shop,12/12 from seed and pulled on average 2.5-3.3 oz a plant dry and not a single thing was PH`ed/EC`d etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

All inkmownive ice is with rockwool u av tonsoaknit for ages and keep adjusting the pH till its stable think iybtakes a while like over night ur sunthin


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

all this fucking grow talk what do you guys grow weed or sumthing lol 

see how its kicking off in syria the jihadist killed a top fsa bloke the other day theres are two factions who where fighting kinda together well against the same enemy anyway, now theres a civil war in a civil war lmao i hope basshir fucking does them all...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

so soak the cubes is ph 5.8... 
havent got no soil sae just coco, could try with that maybe? got prop box and got starter nutes,, and hormone and water,,, got that too!

aww i can see this bin loadsa fun, so do i leave em in darkk or other side of grow room?

sambo u read my post yhe?

and nobody commented on my newly made minted avatar! well fuk u!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so soak the cubes is ph 5.8...
> havent got no soil sae just coco, could try with that maybe? got prop box and got starter nutes,, and hormone and water,,, got that too!
> 
> aww i can see this bin loadsa fun, so do i leave em in darkk or other side of grow room?
> ...


yeah got it mate nice, ill have a lil something for you next wk too, benzos still but they stonger than diazepam.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeh keeping nncorner f grow room I think mate I've just tried popping 2 clones into.coco so I'll.let yanonhow it goes yer sum.jiffys .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

ice sent that today mate shud b there thursday.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Fuck it just dropped.the second starring to feel.pissed now.Lol I've already.packedyours up sambo only.2nd class.tho lmao.the only ones I had


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah got it mate nice, ill have a lil something for you next wk too, benzos still but they stonger than diazepam.


 no probs, is this the thing u was menna send me this week? guess u caned em u cunt!lol

il get em in post tomoz, u got sum batteries yet? how ya plants doing?
gunn atry take sum cuts later see hwta happens if i take 50 sum have gotta survive innit?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so soak the cubes is ph 5.8...
> havent got no soil sae just coco, could try with that maybe? got prop box and got starter nutes,, and hormone and water,,, got that too!
> 
> aww i can see this bin loadsa fun, so do i leave em in darkk or other side of grow room?
> ...


Cant hurt to try in coco mate but never tried meself so dunno how it will turn out tho, mind you ive seen enough people clone in coco plugs so it cant be impossible

As for the light/dark thing i just used to put my prop under the veg light in the dimmest corner of veg area so not under direct light but still getting enough to survive n root


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Ic3 get some sorta peat pellets, the ones sambo uses look good, I use shit b&q ones that fall apart but they do lol. Rockwool cubes sound like a ballache with all tht phin


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no probs, is this the thing u was menna send me this week? guess u caned em u cunt!lol
> 
> il get em in post tomoz, u got sum batteries yet? how ya plants doing?
> gunn atry take sum cuts later see hwta happens if i take 50 sum have gotta survive innit?


Im on the first that root aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yehbget some.jiffy pellets I got.a 50 for 4.99 from.my shop


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

@DST n @DGT etc did any of you lot try any of Highlanders caves crosses with the QQ/DOG/Livers?? Only ask as ive got 2x qqxDOG n 2x QQxLivers here n im quite tempted to crack em n see how they turn out when i get into the new gaff


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no probs, is this the thing u was menna send me this week? guess u caned em u cunt!lol
> 
> il get em in post tomoz, u got sum batteries yet? how ya plants doing?
> gunn atry take sum cuts later see hwta happens if i take 50 sum have gotta survive innit?


yeah i caned them lolol but more on route so dont panic lol

plants doing shit mate the heat has fucked me and the extra veg because of that gas inspections, yield will be crap but will still be a fair bit there.

i keep forgetting to buy good batterys, all me remote ones the cam says bat exhausted.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i caned them lolol but more on route so dont panic lol
> 
> plants doing shit mate the heat has fucked me and the extra veg because of that gas inspections, yield will be crap but will still be a fair bit there.
> 
> i keep forgetting to buy good batterys, all me remote ones the cam says bat exhausted.


paki shops sell em for a qwid, or buy em from qwid shop qwid for 2 rechargables and buy a usb charger from qwid shop, infact ive got one and 2 batteries il add themto your pregabs tomoz mate ok>?

ok guys so il take sum with rockwool later on then il order sum jiffys tonight so be all good

and yes mg ur first closely folled by sae and skuzzlebucket or watever his name is
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25-x-Jiffy-7C-24mm-Propagation-Peat-Compost-Plug-Pellets-/261160006980?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cce597544


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

Right gotta go out n have a long arse walk to pick up (5miles each way ffs) chat to yas bout 12/1 ish tonight


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> paki shops sell em for a qwid, or buy em from qwid shop qwid for 2 rechargables and buy a usb charger from qwid shop, infact ive got one and 2 batteries il add themto your pregabs tomoz mate ok>?
> 
> ok guys so il take sum with rockwool later on then il order sum jiffys tonight so be all good
> 
> ...


Only need two m8 then il mother them and cut me own, surely yer goina get a good few outta 50, if so put a price on em and make a few quid lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Right gotta go out n have a long arse walk to pick up (5miles each way ffs) chat to yas bout 12/1 ish tonight


Lol, fuck ur dedicated sae....5 mile each way!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Only need two m8 then il mother them and cut me own, surely yer goina get a good few outta 50, if so put a price on em and make a few quid lol


since its YOU mate all do em cheap at 24! bette rthan 25 a whole 2 qwid saving man! fucking bargain, its a deal,its a steal, its the faking sale of the century,infact fak it i think al keep um! LMAO


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i caned them lolol but more on route so dont panic lol
> 
> plants doing shit mate the heat has fucked me and the extra veg because of that gas inspections, yield will be crap but will still be a fair bit there.
> 
> i keep forgetting to buy good batterys, all me remote ones the cam says bat exhausted.


Same here , had a ten " fan circulating in there , all it did was dry em to a crisp ! Still smokes & stones well though , just a bit sparce .


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Same here , had a ten " fan circulating in there , all it did was dry em to a crisp ! Still smokes & stones well though , just a bit sparce .


thats it baz i aint saying the smoke aint gonna still be nice but the yield will be poor due to me not controlling the temps better.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no probs, is this the thing u was menna send me this week? guess u caned em u cunt!lol
> 
> il get em in post tomoz, u got sum batteries yet? how ya plants doing?
> gunn atry take sum cuts later see hwta happens if i take 50 sum have gotta survive innit?


did u get postage over yet? if yeah then ill go in tomorrow buy a big padded envelope and have em sent off for ya tomorrow for next day delivery


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats it baz i aint saying the smoke aint gonna still be nice but the yield will be poor due to me not controlling the temps better.


 I WA SONLY THINKING TODAY IT WOULD HAVE BEEN SO MUCH FUCKING EASIER OCNTORLLING THE TEMPS IN A TENT OR 2,, SEEMS NOT, I GUESS
im lucky im in early veg rather than late flower, im getting stunted growth but nothing a extra few weeks veg wont fix, so in that respect im a lucky cunt,

peoples who expecting deposits will be morrow, wen give me chance to get pound shopp for a charger and batteries for lazy cunt up ther! yeh i mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had tonsupercrop the blue dream mother again today she nearly touching the 250 it mad in need these clones to hurry upnsonincan chop em again


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats it baz i aint saying the smoke aint gonna still be nice but the yield will be poor due to me not controlling the temps better.


Gonna give it a few weeks & start fresh with a few of yours m8, when ya ready, in some nice soil , hopefully the heat would have fucked off by then !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

iv tried cloning a couple times, and tbh putting em straight in soil in the prop worked the best kept em green, but took a little more than 14 days to root, when i put em in glass of water they root quicker, but come out all yellow an shit, Rockwool? what a fuckin joke had 5 clones in rw for like 3 weeks ended up just tossin em not even bumbs on the stem when i opened em up, but am i fuck Ph'ing anything, unless i got some rhizo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Gonna give it a few weeks & start fresh with a few of yours m8, when ya ready, in some nice soil , hopefully the heat would have fucked off by then !


i thought u was bloody giving up lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've had tonsupercrop the blue dream mother again today she nearly touching the 250 it mad in need these clones to hurry upnsonincan chop em again


fuck that6 just chops it back a bit lmao, take the wholke main top off, its only a mother aint it? an when u flower them ull have some massive bushes with tops all over the place hahaha

heard last week we gonna have another week or 2 of sun 30c, so i go germ some seeds take some cuts for outside in me secret garden, and what do i hear? the suns fuckin off this week before we get some storms wtf those weathermen need to get their act together


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> From one of the American/Canadian members on the site BlackSourBubble x Caseyband by Highlander Cave(also the other seeds ive got here somewhere were mostly made by him as well if i remember rightly)
> 
> @bizzle from seed mate


 done some purple strains myself


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> since its YOU mate all do em cheap at 24! bette rthan 25 a whole 2 qwid saving man! fucking bargain, its a deal,its a steal, its the faking sale of the century,infact fak it i think al keep um! LMAO


Shove em up yer ass ye lazy cunt, I'm goina give baz an ounce to go dump his lorry load a shit at ur door


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Shove em up yer ass ye lazy cunt, I'm goina give baz an ounce to go dump his lorry load a shit at ur door


lorry of shit? no i dont want bazes weed thanks very much!


aww building up the energy to go grow house, fuksake, getting later and later, suppose nobody sees me ther so thats a +


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

me fukin scope shld be here tomoz so can chek plants


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

waiting on that organic molasses shit and scales....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 22, 2013)

Up youres Ice , i'le do it for fuck all MG ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck that6 just chops it back a bit lmao, take the wholke main top off, its only a mother aint it? an when u flower them ull have some massive bushes with tops all over the place hahaha
> 
> heard last week we gonna have another week or 2 of sun 30c, so i go germ some seeds take some cuts for outside in me secret garden, and what do i hear? the suns fuckin off this week before we get some storms wtf those weathermen need to get their act together


You wouldn't believe how mNybtoos she got all ready mate andnintookn14 cuts off her The other day Lol just think another 4-6 week of veg yet there gonna beassive lmao ahh fuckmit I'll just chick the 2 in


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

bring on the fukin winter................


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Up youres Ice , i'le do it for fuck all MG ! Lol


Lol, ill pm u his addy, make sure it's a warm day tho so she's nice and steamy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Up youres Ice , i'le do it for fuck all MG ! Lol


fuk u IL PAY HIM to take em!!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

4 weeks today! Getting there arses in gear now. The exo ain't really done much but I guess it's still finding its roots.

This bbc is bushing back out after the cuts I took.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lookin nice man..that was 4 weeks from seeds popin yer?....they come on lot since last pic lad....


spooningbadgers said:


> 4 weeks today! Getting there arses in gear now. The exo ain't really done much but I guess it's still finding its roots.
> View attachment 2746188
> This bbc is bushing back out after the cuts I took.
> View attachment 2746190


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u IL PAY HIM to take em!!!!


Thats more like it, ill take 2 clones and 50 quid, 25 each...done deal then aye, cheers.....I'm off lads, long day since 4 this morning and up again early in morning. See ye's


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lookin nice man..that was 4 weeks from seeds popin yer?....they come on lot since last pic lad....


Yeah mate 4 weeks from when I dropped the bean in the dirt. Me misting them and shutting the tent door kinda nearly killed em in these temps lol. There prob bout a week behind what they should be.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

u will see with the PE tho that its like a dark grainy green colour, and big ass fan leaves, if u dont gt much height dont worry coz it will be the tsalk thickening, fucking hardey plant, im going main op tonight shortly so il post pics soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lookin nice man..that was 4 weeks from seeds popin yer?....they come on lot since last pic lad....


Yehbthere getting there mate soon start bushing out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehbthere getting there mate soon start bushing out


Meant for u badger I'm sure you know lmao pretty fooked now lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u will see with the PE tho that its like a dark grainy green colour, and big ass fan leaves, if u dont gt much height dont worry coz it will be the tsalk thickening, fucking hardey plant, im going main op tonight shortly so il post pics soon


Yeah the leave look very indica dominant proper little stockie fuckers. U at 4ml still ice?
iv been giving this blue Thai the same amount as the pe and she's fucking lovin it aswell.
oh and iv loaded the fairy for the 3rd TIME! Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

hows ya exo doin spoons i liked how it was same size as all the rest lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

5 inch rvks will be ok running hoods yer?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah the leave look very indica dominant proper little stockie fuckers. U at 4ml still ice?
> iv been giving this blue Thai the same amount as the pe and she's fucking lovin it aswell.
> oh and iv loaded the fairy for the 3rd TIME! Lol


hahaha
yeh be in for morron afetrnoon pal , i sent u the email earlier to let u know, got a few bits to do it town, so il go bank at same time,good job il get that of u just as the next heat wave is starting.

il get sum pics up later of my run so far, gunna go late on tonight wen kids are in bed i think, i dont like folks seeing me ther ther satrting to talk to me likei like i live ther, which i agree with had nieghbours saying soz for loud music otherday? im like dont worry mate i pop a vallie and i hear noffink, lol

imc i run a 5" on my aircooled, i reckon u could daisy chain and use a 5" for 2 hoods no bother


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

i got 2 4 inch atm but thort they be a bit small so was gonna buy 2 5


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

So when people say they veg for 4weeks would they flip a plant the size of yours spoon?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> hows ya exo doin spoons i liked how it was same size as all the rest lol


its looking healthy enough mate just not growin to much lol. Jus seen the first root showin out the bottom of the pot so should get its funk on soon enough.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> So when people say they veg for 4weeks would they flip a plant the size of yours spoon?


 u flip wen ur ready just rememebr ur plantw ill double 3x in size so go by that with your space,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> So when people say they veg for 4weeks would they flip a plant the size of yours spoon?


3wk veg to give u a example thats four plants and 2x600hps in there tho.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

u got to think tho ninga u get your strech when u flip plant can double or triple in size......so if u look at it 4 week veg plant dont look to big.....its prob gonna get double or triple size....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i got 2 4 inch atm but thort they be a bit small so was gonna buy 2 5


 just buy sum reducers and use em backwards, then u can use your 4" on a 5" hood OR just buy 5" ducting and it will sqwish down to ur 4" wen u attach


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lol
.................


IC3M4L3 said:


> u flip wen ur ready just rememebr ur plantw ill double 3x in size so go by that with your space,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol
> .................


yeh double or 3x?= triple u clever cunt!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> So when people say they veg for 4weeks would they flip a plant the size of yours spoon?


not really mate mine a bit behind on what 4 weeks roughly looks like and I a lot of people wont include the seedling stage in the 4 weeks so really 5 weeks lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer thort about that lad just didnt think the be good enuff ill try them if not ill get some 5 inch


IC3M4L3 said:


> just buy sum reducers and use em backwards, then u can use your 4" on a 5" hood OR just buy 5" ducting and it will sqwish down to ur 4" wen u attach


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

I usualy like mine to get to around a foot and then I flip


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeh I've got the 5" wish I could get the 6 but the good is just big really


----------



## zVice (Jul 22, 2013)

I bet that's what you say to all the ladies...



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've got the 5" wish I could get the 6 but the good is just big really


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thort about that lad just didnt think the be good enuff ill try them if not ill get some 5 inch


be fine matey my 5" pulls every drop of ehat and then the room outa the otherside so your 4" will do fine

oh

wife came in with a bin today for kitchen,, i said thats orite, til she showed me the £80 qwid recipts FFS


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Ye I go for a copy and a half normally.end up up 3-4 foot perfect for.me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> I bet that's what you say to all the ladies...


Hahahahaha Yeh on flop


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

not looking forword to pulling me girls out tomoz to feed n see how much more the heat has got to them.........friday be me last nut feed then water n molasses to fin off....


----------



## zVice (Jul 22, 2013)

Brabantia I bet...




IC3M4L3 said:


> wife came in with a bin today for kitchen,, i said thats orite, til she showed me the £80 qwid recipts FFS


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lol typical woman.....oh but if it was us men we would get a fukin bollokin lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> be fine matey my 5" pulls every drop of ehat and then the room outa the otherside so your 4" will do fine
> 
> oh
> 
> wife came in with a bin today for kitchen,, i said thats orite, til she showed me the £80 qwid recipts FFS


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2013)

Right I'm off to news this nugga is fucked


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

sed to missis today prob gonna cos me close to 700 sqid for new setup...she sed what......i sed wtf u moaning for u ive just fukin paid for holiday for ya......split ass......fuks me off....they go out spend ya cash and when us want sommert they got cheek to moan lol......told her fukin strait.....bolloks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> Brabantia I bet...


aye thats the one, has a opertational temp limit on the top hang on
hydraulic lid ascending only
fucntion above -7 

lol wtf its a bin and not a very big one

so in other words imc ur not allowed ot spend the 700


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

fukin am or im cutting her credit card.......she got no choice...my cash lol.....be diff story when she wants sommert..


IC3M4L3 said:


> aye thats the one, has a opertational temp limit on the top hang on
> hydraulic lid ascending only
> fucntion above -7
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

i mean fuk me yer 700 sqid a lot to spend but she needs to understand yll make it back off a grow......its like talkin to a brik wall.....i keep saying to her she shld be blonde...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin am or im cutting her credit card.......she got no choice...my cash lol.....be diff story when she wants sommert..


umm its a cc card so techincally its noeither of yours cash lol butu go have fun no sex for a yr

so its a boy who gives a fuk, town cryers ringing bells and crowds of people out to see the announcmenet all over the countrie?
why? are we not patriots? fuk going out to watch 30 seconds of summet ur never gunna get involved in, shit look how long charles waiuting to be king, longe rthan i bin alove, seems the quen wont kick the bucket, bet charles aint happy,
i reckomend harry as king, hed legalsie shit, and it would be indeed fun time

no wrong 

SAMBO FOR KING!! 

LMAO

looking for a sale copy of walking dead survival instinct on ps3 if any one got google skillz


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I'm off to news this nugga is fucked


ur some boy tonight, can see it in ur typin ull wake up dribblin on ur keyboard with the house wrecked hangover style


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

i dunno but that walking dead game the 5 part one is shithot..........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

ment debit card...and no sex...pfffffttttttt ill go fukin alswere if she started that game .....


----------



## zVice (Jul 22, 2013)

Just tell her plans changed and you're taking a mate on holiday instead.
She'd change her tune quick



imcjayt said:


> ment debit card...and no sex...pfffffttttttt ill go fukin alswere if she started that game .....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

if i dont have a cig, cup of coffee bj wank or a good fukin in morning then she knows what day she gonna have off me lmao.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lmao tru that she soon change her fukin mind.......


zVice said:


> Just tell her plans changed and you're taking a mate on holiday instead.
> She'd change her tune quick


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

dont worry mate mines just told me she dont love me no more and im no the man she wants to be with forever lmao pattaya thailaind next crop here i again cum lol excuse the pun lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lol little things do fuk me off....i mean i was a boxer since age 17 then turned to bodybuilding been doing it last 7 years on and of since got with her....i mean i was big built like a brik shit house u prob seen the cunts..full of steroids tattooed up to fuk n what not yer that was me....she sed i got to stop the steds cos she didnt like me moods and wimmin looking at me ect......so i did it for her lost 2 fukin stone 2.......just to please her.......but think u realise theres no pleasing a woman.....u just have to agree.....mind u told her im bk on the steds come october fuk her.....i dont feel right when i ay on them...ay meself lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Why do people buy fake credit cards on sr, only got a visa and use it to order shit online and rack lines lol. Don't even keep alot in there really. 
My ex told me I need to stop growing, said its all i look at all day on the net and talk about most the time my mate comes over aswell as telling her when she aint interested...oh and she doesn't want me getting nicked...all this moaning and we'd just got back from turkey and guess who fucking paid for everything? Have a problem with things but ain't got a problem spending the fucking cash. Anyway glad she's an ex lol next woman I get will be a dirt poor cunt who'll be grateful.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer lad ive had that shit...told her bolloks go n find some other cunt then who will support u and give u what i do lol.....relationships aint ralationships these days.....


newuserlol said:


> dont worry mate mines just told me she dont love me no more and im no the man she wants to be with forever lmao pattaya thailaind next crop here i again cum lol excuse the pun lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol little things do fuk me off....i mean i was a boxer since age 17 then turned to bodybuilding been doing it last 7 years on and of since got with her....i mean i was big built like a brik shit house u prob seen the cunts..full of steroids tattooed up to fuk n what not yer that was me....she sed i got to stop the steds cos she didnt like me moods and wimmin looking at me ect......so i did it for her lost 2 fukin stone 2.......just to please her.......but think u realise theres no pleasing a woman.....u just have to agree.....mind u told her im bk on the steds come october fuk her.....i dont feel right when i ay on them...ay meself lol


u ever seen a doc about steds called bigger,faster,stronger?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Why do people buy fake credit cards on sr, only got a visa and use it to order shit online and rack lines lol. Don't even keep alot in there really.
> My ex told me I need to stop growing, said its all i look at all day on the net and talk about most the time my mate comes over aswell as telling her when she aint interested...oh and she doesn't want me getting nicked...all this moaning and we'd just got back from turkey and guess who fucking paid for everything? Have a problem with things but ain't got a problem spending the fucking cash. Anyway glad she's an ex lol next woman I get will be a dirt poor cunt who'll be grateful.


fuck em ninja but no fake credit cards on sr mate? they stopped that shit long time ago.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer my missis sed about me gettin niked ect....sed only time yll get niked is if u start operning your mouth.......there only me n her knows about me growing...well and u lot but i wont even tell my fam or me best mates however much i trus them.....


ninja1 said:


> Why do people buy fake credit cards on sr, only got a visa and use it to order shit online and rack lines lol. Don't even keep alot in there really.
> My ex told me I need to stop growing, said its all i look at all day on the net and talk about most the time my mate comes over aswell as telling her when she aint interested...oh and she doesn't want me getting nicked...all this moaning and we'd just got back from turkey and guess who fucking paid for everything? Have a problem with things but ain't got a problem spending the fucking cash. Anyway glad she's an ex lol next woman I get will be a dirt poor cunt who'll be grateful.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Why do people buy fake credit cards on sr, only got a visa and use it to order shit online and rack lines lol. Don't even keep alot in there really.
> My ex told me I need to stop growing, said its all i look at all day on the net and talk about most the time my mate comes over aswell as telling her when she aint interested...oh and she doesn't want me getting nicked...all this moaning and we'd just got back from turkey and guess who fucking paid for everything? Have a problem with things but ain't got a problem spending the fucking cash. Anyway glad she's an ex lol next woman I get will be a dirt poor cunt who'll be grateful.


my mums the same, sayus i cant grow when shes here, but if i give here some smoke or cash, she will happily spend it and ask for more


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont worry mate mines just told me she dont love me no more and im no the man she wants to be with forever lmao pattaya thailaind next crop here i again cum lol excuse the pun lmao


What the actual fuck. She told you that? Women are actually cruel animals. If mine needed something I'd of gone and got her it. If I had the same attitude about getting myself things I'd be a wealthy man. Well do anything for em sure we act like dicks at times but deep down we got a good heart where as women will lie and drop you outta nowhere and some even make your life hell after lol. Got single and managed to see how much I'd spend on keeping her happy and ain't had a woman for 2 years now lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

steds fuked my kidneys up lad have to take tabs to now...wont stop me tho....every 6 mnths have to go for tests n what not...was pissin out blood ect....still aint rite now just have to put up with it...


newuserlol said:


> u ever seen a doc about steds called bigger,faster,stronger?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer my missis sed about me gettin niked ect....sed only time yll get niked is if u start operning your mouth.......there only me n her knows about me growing...well and u lot but i wont even tell my fam or me best mates however much i trus them.....


stay thar way too, its a lonely ol game and thats why people in threads as tight as these can become real good friends.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought I saw em on sr last night. Assumed thats what cc was? Just wondering what you'd do with a fake credit card? Also sure I read about being able to buy an anon bank account. Sounds good that for hiding money away but how much would you trust it to put all your cash in it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

me moms on her own since me old man passed away last year..i always look after me mom.....take her food shoping ect ...if she needs new washers tv what not i get them.....brought her a new dog last mnth to keep her company....


iiKode said:


> my mums the same, sayus i cant grow when shes here, but if i give here some smoke or cash, she will happily spend it and ask for more


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What the actual fuck. She told you that? Women are actually cruel animals. If mine needed something I'd of gone and got her it. If I had the same attitude about getting myself things I'd be a wealthy man. Well do anything for em sure we act like dicks at times but deep down we got a good heart where as women will lie and drop you outta nowhere and some even make your life hell after lol. Got single and managed to see how much I'd spend on keeping her happy and ain't had a woman for 2 years now lol


yes ninja she said that and minus booze or a argument so i think thats us done tbh but fuck it, shit or bust for me now................


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What the actual fuck. She told you that? Women are actually cruel animals. If mine needed something I'd of gone and got her it. If I had the same attitude about getting myself things I'd be a wealthy man. Well do anything for em sure we act like dicks at times but deep down we got a good heart where as women will lie and drop you outta nowhere and some even make your life hell after lol. Got single and managed to see how much I'd spend on keeping her happy and ain't had a woman for 2 years now lol


my mates ex gf stuck him in when he had a half oz of coke in his house, they had been together for a few years, then she started on him in front of his mates, so he told her to go to her mams and cool off, next thing he knew police at the door suspiscion of drugs being dealt from the house, just bardged in found loads of weed and some coke on the living room table, while she was away with about 400 quid, that he gave her to go out for the weekend and enjoy herself, my god theres no excuse for hitting a woman, bullshit thats just plain wrong


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Thought I saw em on sr last night. Assumed thats what cc was? Just wondering what you'd do with a fake credit card? Also sure I read about being able to buy an anon bank account. Sounds good that for hiding money away but how much would you trust it to put all your cash in it.


no its just accounts in others names that u can launder your coins threw etc, sr stoppd guna,fake money etc ages ago


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> steds fuked my kidneys up lad have to take tabs to now...wont stop me tho....every 6 mnths have to go for tests n what not...was pissin out blood ect....still aint rite now just have to put up with it...


Fuck that don't it scare you? I have thought about it I always think too much of anythings bad so was looking to do a light first cycle but hearts a muscle and that's supposed to enlarge with the steds. Would like go get 14stone with a real low body fat but its hard when your smoke a joint and don't fancy doing fuck all lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

u rite lad its good how u lot trust eachother...cos in real world growers keep quiert.....round my ends its hard to find ppl to get clones n shit cos ppl dont wanna talk.....so yer its a good thing what u lot do help each other out n what not...respect u lot for that......


newuserlol said:


> stay thar way too, its a lonely ol game and thats why people in threads as tight as these can become real good friends.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u rite lad its good how u lot trust eachother...cos in real world growers keep quiert.....round my ends its hard to find ppl to get clones n shit cos ppl dont wanna talk.....so yer its a good thing what u lot do help each other out n what not...respect u lot for that......


ur a noob but you took the abuse and stuck around many dont, your get your clone-onlys and all the trades etc just gotta stick around n not be a dick which u aint imc.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Keep her sweet even if it ends just bite your tongue and try remain friends for the growing sake, hell have no fury and all that lol. I talk to my ex but always bite my tongue when she tries to get a reaction and never let her know anything about money lol it'll start wanting to borrow and minute you say no your a cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Keep her sweet even if it ends just bite your tongue and try remain friends for the growing sake, hell have no fury and all that lol. I talk to my ex but always bite my tongue when she tries to get a reaction and never let her know anything about money lol it'll start wanting to borrow and minute you say no your a cunt lol


two kids involved mate ill always be keeping her sweet cash wise anyway..............


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

i went from 10 n half stone to 14 st ripped to fuk in a year.......6 days aweek at gym.....yer steds are nasty get all sorts of probs...its like weed crak n what ever....addictive...and fuks u up in long run.....i was doing 3 injections a week followed by 6 dianabol tabs a day.......i can easly push 300kg on my legs.....ah man if u doing traning keep of steds aint worth it...but im a cunt had them years part of me life realy like same as u lot smoking weed......i dont smoke it...


ninja1 said:


> Fuck that don't it scare you? I have thought about it I always think too much of anythings bad so was looking to do a light first cycle but hearts a muscle and that's supposed to enlarge with the steds. Would like go get 14stone with a real low body fat but its hard when your smoke a joint and don't fancy doing fuck all lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

if i ever got a serious girlfriend, no way id let her know about this side of me, it would just be my luvk for her to be a bitch and stick me in the minute i dont lend her a couple qwid


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

ah cheers lad...na im sound...bit of a cunt...but sound lol


newuserlol said:


> ur a noob but you took the abuse and stuck around many dont, your get your clone-onlys and all the trades etc just gotta stick around n not be a dick which u aint imc.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah cheers lad...na im sound...bit of a cunt...but sound lol


u got to be a bit of a cunt to last in here mate, no thread like this on the site fact, the shit i gave the other night to the owner n top mod n still no ban we the faster thread on the site they leave us alone.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;ApmX8Q0vqKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApmX8Q0vqKI[/video]

bigger,faster,stronger if your into your steds...........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u got to be a bit of a cunt to last in here mate, no thread like this on the site fact, the shit i gave the other night to the owner n top mod n still no ban we the faster thread on the site they leave us alone.


yeah an no trading/sellin on riu hahahaha this thread is like the uncontrolable thread on here, u see other threads get the hammer if they talk bout half the shit we do on here


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

Kode ur fairys on its way aswell mate


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Know a few mates where women use the kids to get at em makes me fucking sick. Thing is for me to get with a bird shell have to be sound otherwise she's just a shag lol. Ain't it bad though you put keeping her sweet cash wise...it's honestly like they are bred to love money lol try getting my cousin to go shop for me said ill give her a quid, only down the road. She said a fiver so just went fine then as she was leaving turns around n says actually a tenner . Said to he what and she told me I gave in so easy to the fiver that she knows I'd give her ten. Told her I won't and the bitch held out saying no to the fiver lol had to go myself


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah an no trading/sellin on riu hahahaha this thread is like the uncontrolable thread on here, u see other threads get the hammer if they talk bout half the shit we do on here


we earn the owner too much money for them to try piss on our bonfire kode......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

gonna stop talking bout the road tho, should be some nice exotic hash and poss very exotic weed next week, any lads i no and trust to pay cash threw paypal will get a discount to sr prices pm for email address.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Kept coming home from a new job moaning how I hated it. Bird I was with at the time kept saying just quit if it makes you happy and well go back to my mums till you get a new job. Gave it another 4 months and couldn't handle it so I quit. We was at her mum, first weekend she wanted to go out like we normally do but thought fine ill have a job soon anyway cause I ain't living here for to long. Same again next week. Third week I'm thinking fuck me ain't had no interviews yet so said lets not go out just have a Chinese n stay in. She had abit of a moan but agreed, whole night was a miserable bitch and making faces. Two weeks after that its over lol no dought she was bored of the no money coming in lifestyle yet used to say until blue in the face money isn't everything.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Know a few mates where women use the kids to get at em makes me fucking sick. Thing is for me to get with a bird shell have to be sound otherwise she's just a shag lol. Ain't it bad though you put keeping her sweet cash wise...it's honestly like they are bred to love money lol try getting my cousin to go shop for me said ill give her a quid, only down the road. She said a fiver so just went fine then as she was leaving turns around n says actually a tenner . Said to he what and she told me I gave in so easy to the fiver that she knows I'd give her ten. Told her I won't and the bitch held out saying no to the fiver lol had to go myself


on jezza it comes to the worst, in those kinda situations, if there is any police/authority figure around an uv been arguing what a fuckin joke, iv seen many on jezza where the woman get so angry they stick in their man for dealin drugs, best comebacks iv seen on a few where he just blatantly says u dont have any problem taking the cash do ya? makes me sick when they are in a heated situation and the woman just blurt out all sorts of shit anything they can think of, and the men sit there like wtf


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Kode ur fairys on its way aswell mate


thanks mate, how much do i owe you? ill email ya when i have it, we can talk on email.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

right im having me sleeping tabs now and a joint of this buthash ignore anything i say after 30mins lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Kept coming home from a new job moaning how I hated it. Bird I was with at the time kept saying just quit if it makes you happy and well go back to my mums till you get a new job. Gave it another 4 months and couldn't handle it so I quit. We was at her mum, first weekend she wanted to go out like we normally do but thought fine ill have a job soon anyway cause I ain't living here for to long. Same again next week. Third week I'm thinking fuck me ain't had no interviews yet so said lets not go out just have a Chinese n stay in. She had abit of a moan but agreed, whole night was a miserable bitch and making faces. Two weeks after that its over lol no dought she was bored of the no money coming in lifestyle yet used to say until blue in the face money isn't everything.


my mums exactly the same, "money isnt everything blah i dont care about money" but if i dont pay board, or she doesnt get a big chunk of harvest she will be evil, mean evil almost on the verge of grassin me up, screamin callin me a drug dealer lmao all woman the same i might turn gay ffs


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> right im having me sleeping tabs now and a joint of this buthash ignore anything i say after 30mins lmao


the other sambos comin out to play then hhmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

exactly....shit u have to do to bodyb is unreal.....id get up at 7 eat 6 scramled eggs 4 wetobix......come 10oclock id have a chickin breast then hit gym with a nut shake....go home have dinna pice of steak brocoly rice ect....nother shake..then tea woul have a proppa cooked meal.....rest till 7 do workout on home gym then supper beans on toast.....set me alarm for 2am for protine shake......and rep everday....


newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;ApmX8Q0vqKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApmX8Q0vqKI[/video]
> 
> bigger,faster,stronger if your into your steds...........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

ive been fuked last few days without me tamz......grrrrr..


newuserlol said:


> right im having me sleeping tabs now and a joint of this buthash ignore anything i say after 30mins lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

the worst thing bout my mam is when shes moaning, sahe will moan how i dont have a job, how i dont do this that and the next thing, but wont ever give me credit for the shit i do do, like applying for loadsa jobs etc, typical woman fuckin 1 sided story, one of the reasons i need to gtf out of here and do my own thing, but she says ur not just staying here untill you get enough money to move out, WTF completley retarded, but iv given up now i need to gtf


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

i got meself a steak today aint had a decent one in ages was only a 28day mature 500g+ sirloin but fuck im lookin forward to it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got meself a steak today aint had a decent one in ages was only a 28day mature 500g+ sirloin but fuck im lookin forward to it lol


i love to beat a steak in with some salt an pepper, along with caramalized onions, u get brown sugar and fry it with the dyced onions, and use it like a sauce over the slow grilled stake, fuckin beautiful


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

moms ay....got to love them........be fuked without them tho.......im lucky tho work when i want got own house kids n what not.....good missis realy even tho i nag bout her lol.....and now i got me fellow grow mate ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh what more do i fukin need ay.............oh a piss...be bk in 2 lol


iiKode said:


> the worst thing bout my mam is when shes moaning, sahe will moan how i dont have a job, how i dont do this that and the next thing, but wont ever give me credit for the shit i do do, like applying for loadsa jobs etc, typical woman fuckin 1 sided story, one of the reasons i need to gtf out of here and do my own thing, but she says ur not just staying here untill you get enough money to move out, WTF completley retarded, but iv given up now i need to gtf


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

i got sik to death of eatin steak chickin and fukin rice.....lolif i go out for meal with misis i have a curry lol....


newuserlol said:


> i got meself a steak today aint had a decent one in ages was only a 28day mature 500g+ sirloin but fuck im lookin forward to it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> moms ay....got to love them........be fuked without them tho.......im lucky tho work when i want got own house kids n what not.....good missis realy even tho i nag bout her lol.....and now i got me fellow grow mate ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh what more do i fukin need ay.............oh a piss...be bk in 2 lol


me and my mam dont get on at all, but i think if i moved out, or if she moved out we would get along way way better than we have been for past 2 years


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i love to beat a steak in with some salt an pepper, along with caramalized onions, u get brown sugar and fry it with the dyced onions, and use it like a sauce over the slow grilled stake, fuckin beautiful


i like my steak to taste of steak so only salt n pepper, medium pink but no blood with chips/mushrooms n coleslaw n im happy lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Shove some pics of you up arnie  

was a bird on Jeremy Kyle the other day and the bloke had been away for drug dealing...jezza was about to moan as of he was a street dealer then he came out with I grew a forest worth 5million pounds before he got caught he was making 24k a week or something silly and think jezza knew he was just a kid or idiot. Makes me think though how much is enough?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i got sik to death of eatin steak chickin and fukin rice.....lolif i go out for meal with misis i have a curry lol....


u got to much money then lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thanks mate, how much do i owe you? ill email ya when i have it, we can talk on email.


Yeah no worries pal. It was 15 squidders should b there thursday.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i like my steak to taste of steak so only salt n pepper, medium pink but no blood with chips/mushrooms n coleslaw n im happy lol


nothin better than makin ur owqn chips, i like a medium rare stake, but have been known to like its pinkish sometimes with a lil blood, mushrooms, with caramelized onions ontop or at the side


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

man i was bad on sr today yes got 30g of hash coming to sell on but also opium,crack,oxycontin.clonzepam lol and two free e's from holland as a sample.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

i think the pic of me fisihing otherday was enuff lol id put pics up but 2 risky lad.....


ninja1 said:


> Shove some pics of you up arnie
> 
> was a bird on Jeremy Kyle the other day and the bloke had been away for drug dealing...jezza was about to moan as of he was a street dealer then he came out with I grew a forest worth 5million pounds before he got caught he was making 24k a week or something silly and think jezza knew he was just a kid or idiot. Makes me think though how much is enough?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

no lol worked hard for it.......and got me own buisness


newuserlol said:


> u got to much money then lol


----------



## zVice (Jul 22, 2013)

Had beef sirloin satay skewers for dinner, the satay was awesome, little spicy kick

Anyway reprobates, night night, time to see if I can get a shag out the missus then snore my head awf



newuserlol said:


> i got meself a steak today aint had a decent one in ages was only a 28day mature 500g+ sirloin but fuck im lookin forward to it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no lol worked hard for it.......and got me own buisness



good man u diverse it then.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> Had beef sirloin satay skewers for dinner, the satay was awesome, little spicy kick
> 
> Anyway reprobates, night night, time to see if I can get a shag out the missus then snore my head awf


u want me to send u some V's maybe then not mr turn over n snore lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Shove some pics of you up arnie
> 
> was a bird on Jeremy Kyle the other day and the bloke had been away for drug dealing...jezza was about to moan as of he was a street dealer then he came out with I grew a forest worth 5million pounds before he got caught he was making 24k a week or something silly and think jezza knew he was just a kid or idiot. Makes me think though how much is enough?


id be away in another country living it up with outdoor plants just to do myself, nice little ranch way out with a river nearby for fishing, i dont understand some people who keep upscaling, suppos money is power, and power is addictive, more money = more power. pablo escobar is an example he made so much money spent 2k a month on elastic bands just to hold hish cash together, he was right up there with politicians, and probably had more power/authority over the public than the government.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

pays the bills.......fukin missis bills lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

im past wrecked now sorry lads some post may amke some sense smoe not? lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah no worries pal. It was 15 squidders should b there thursday.


wanna chek ur email


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dunno but that walking dead game the 5 part one is shithot..........


yeh think thats the one im gunna get

anwyays

day ??? veg


as you can see the physco aint too happy bowt been revegged or the ehat? usure but shit them leaves is dry but fuk stinky too!

the otehrs aint looking three bad i reckon my 2 week till flip is bowt reet, il strip the bottoms of wen i can stand being down ther for more than 5 mins, fuk its hot , i so cant wait to get the inlet and second outlet done, should make a huge diffrence


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

well was speaking to me browinlaw otherday he had a dabble him self few grows n what not....he wants to get house in countryside and burry a container and put barn over top of it lol.........ive got a few pennys yer but used it wisly put lot in isors for kids brought house so can pass on to them.....im not a flash cunt dont go round posh fukin this n that just a normal geeza trying to get on with life......dunno why im growing just fancyed a go but now i like it im gonna carry on lol....fuk it....


iiKode said:


> id be away in another country living it up with outdoor plants just to do myself, nice little ranch way out with a river nearby for fishing, i dont understand some people who keep upscaling, suppos money is power, and power is addictive, more money = more power. pablo escobar is an example he made so much money spent 2k a month on elastic bands just to hold hish cash together, he was right up there with politicians, and probably had more power/authority over the public than the government.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh think thats the one im gunna get
> 
> anwyays
> 
> ...


im so fuckin jelly of u, how many watts u got running altogether?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

i just dropped a pot of helman snadwhich pickle and stood on tthe glass im bleeig like acunt ;;p;plol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

looking good lad bit of heat probs to ay..fukin weather....ive had to put 2 exhausts on mine to try and get it out......


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh think thats the one im gunna get
> 
> anwyays
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

nobhead....lol


newuserlol said:


> i just dropped a pot of helman snadwhich pickle and stood on tthe glass im bleeig like acunt ;;p;plol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

proper pools of blood on the floor fuck it another drink ill be o lollolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh think thats the one im gunna get
> 
> anwyays
> 
> ...


lookin good them ice, they still on 4ml or have ya upped it to 6?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

lol wanna watch u dont need a stich or 3 lol


newuserlol said:


> proper pools of blood on the floor fuck it another drink ill be o lollolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well was speaking to me browinlaw otherday he had a dabble him self few grows n what not....he wants to get house in countryside and burry a container and put barn over top of it lol.........ive got a few pennys yer but used it wisly put lot in isors for kids brought house so can pass on to them.....im not a flash cunt dont go round posh fukin this n that just a normal geeza trying to get on with life......dunno why im growing just fancyed a go but now i like it im gonna carry on lol....fuk it....


i seen something similar to that, in poland someone had gotten x2 shipping containers, buried them about 20 foot underground, one for veg one for flower, then there was a 3rd on i think for drying and dong other shit in, they were all buried and had doorframes leading them to each other so u got in there was drying weed all over the place, went through a tunnel doorframe thing entered veg room, and at the back of that was another door leading to flower, all insulated nd shit, too bad it was the police that were videoing that, damn waste of grow equip and weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

ice my illiterate but very good friend would no what to do im bleeding quite bad here lol theres a big pool of blood where me foot sits llol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just dropped a pot of helman snadwhich pickle and stood on tthe glass im bleeig like acunt ;;p;plol


tie something tight onit till u can wake up tomorrow and have some common sense to judge if its serious or not

nah but serious get something tied tight on there, got a teatowel and duct tape? just make sure u make it tight


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol wanna watch u dont need a stich or 3 lol


''fuck it id rather have the scars'' 3point where from which film that line comes from lmfao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer i sed to him u dont need to do that shit just get somere in the diggs find house with good basment ect and ya quids in.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> tie something tight onit till u can wake up tomorrow and have some common sense to judge if its serious or not
> 
> nah but serious get something tied tight on there, got a teatowel and duct tape? just make sure u make it tight


ill be alrite mate im ard lmao lol plus the bleeding seems to have stopped now


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ill be alrite mate im ard lmao lol plus the bleeding seems to have stopped now


yeah mate sorry, forgot u were ARD, or i woulda challenges u to run accross the glass

and with that shit uv been taking, idk if it has any affect on blood not clotting, but i read somewhere that someone died from a small cut cuz they had taken some drug an there blood didnt clot


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer pour some sambuca on it to and set the fuker alight lol........run sambo run lolol


iiKode said:


> yeah mate sorry, forgot u were ARD, or i woulda challenges u to run accross the glass


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate sorry, forgot u were ARD, or i woulda challenges u to run accross the glass
> 
> and with that shit uv been taking, idk if it has any affect on blood not clotting, but i read somewhere that someone died from a small cut cuz they had taken some drug an there blood didnt clot


dont forget im ard lmao death is just another enemy lolol

i am a big cunt but im soft as shit tbh


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer pour some sambuca on it to and set the fuker alight lol........run sambo run lolol


well he is ARD, ya know


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

so whats the stelth like on a good tent? smell wise ect..


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

all big cunts are.......lol


newuserlol said:


> dont forget im ard lmao death is just another enemy lolol
> 
> i am a big cunt but im soft as shit tbh


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont forget im ARD&#8203; lmao death is just another enemy lolol
> 
> i am a big cunt but im soft as shit tbh


sorry im sat here pissin mysel laughing at that


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0n-h0sgL14Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n-h0sgL14Y[/video]

fucking classic lad, ''gumby i fucking love you'' shadwell army av it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer pour some sambuca on it to and set the fuker alight lol........run sambo run lolol


like sambos gonna pour a shot of Sambuca away! lool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> all big cunts are.......lol


im quite small, like a terrier, but when i get pissed i get realy pissed, got another name from school when i got pissed off, they called me wilfred when iw as angry because i was literally a different person.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sorry im sat here pissin mysel laughing at that


no i really am a big cunt but in not very ard lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> like sambos gonna pour a shot of Sambuca away! lool


gets to the blood strea faster, he is ARD so no doubt hes pouring shots in his eyes like in kevin and perry lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> like sambos gonna pour a shot of Sambuca away! lool


i dont drink much but vodka,jagger,diserano, thats bout all


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

was funny otherday went to me twins cos she wants her fence doing...i got there txt me browinlaw...her bloke sed....brow just caught ya missis with a black bloke, fukin cock like a elephant.....he txt me bk no wonder its felt like shagin a fukin kfc bargin bucket lol me sis went mad lol.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no i really am a big cunt but in not very ard lmao


if thats u on ur skype, then u aint that big, u seem to over exagerate how big u are, but i suppose u make up for it being ARD an all mwahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

im 6ft plus and sixteen stone is that small then?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

wonder what this blue cheese gonna be like when i cross it with the acapulco gold.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im quite small, like a terrier, but when i get pissed i get realy pissed, got another name from school when i got pissed off, they called me wilfred when iw as angry because i was literally a different person.


u may be able to dance aound me but one i got hold of ya ur fucked kode


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im 6ft plus and sixteen stone is that small then?


my big brother is 6 foot + and 18 stone, so u aint that big imo


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

exactly......


newuserlol said:


> u may be able to dance aound me but one i got hold of ya ur fucked kode


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wonder what this blue cheese gonna be like when i cross it with the acapulco gold.....


yeah it wll be a a nice cross bur then u gotta back cross stabilise the strain waist if time if its money u wana eanrm


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u may be able to dance aound me but one i got hold of ya ur fucked kode


yah prolly, id prolly kick u in the nuts tho, when me n my big brother fight its usually a few punches from me, dnt seem like they do fuck all, then i get bearhugged, u prolly be able to pop me if u done it

or sleeper hold, id deffo have u on that one, can do it to my brother an hes pretty fit, so no doubt that would have ya, but realisticly, ud prolly have me stamped into teh ground


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

yer thats what im planing 2 do.....


newuserlol said:


> yeah it wll be a a nice cross bur then u gotta back cross stabilise the strain waist if time if its money u wana eanrm


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my big brother is 6 foot + and 18 stone, so u aint that big imo


im talking u not ya brother any i no ai aint winning against then its tools, i fight to win but very rearly


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im talking u not ya brother any i no ai aint winning against then its tools, i fight to win but very rearly


that was me just comparing you and my brother to get a jist of ur size, u took that the wrong way, is this the other sambo were speakin to now lmao

tryin to make u fell better bout ur size, instead of all these dikeds callin u fat all da time FUCK SAKE!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 22, 2013)

rite im havin a cig n fukin of to bed...laterz guys.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that was me just comparing you and my brother to get a jist of ur size, u took that the wrong way, is this the other sambo were speakin to now lmao
> 
> tryin to make u fell better bout ur size, instead of all these dikeds callin u fat all da time FUCK SAKE!



you are right i am smashed but one punch or lock or me N your fucked simple as.............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 22, 2013)

Right I'm off ladies, nite all


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you are right i am smashed but one punch or lock or me N your fucked simple as.............


already admitted that u would have me, unless i went for a bawshot or sleeper hold which realistically prolly wouldnt happen, fuckit id just run..

an why are we hypothetically fighting here?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> already admitted that u would have me, unless i went for a bawshot or sleeper hold


ballshot maybe but u aint got the weight or strength to get me sleeper kode sorry


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ballshot maybe but u aint got the weight or strength to get me sleeper kode sorry


are you sure? i can get my brother, lemme try find a picture to show u, cuz my arms get locked behind ur head, its pretty hard to get outa it unless u snap my forearm?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> are you sure? i can get my brother, lemme try find a picture to show u, cuz my arms get locked behind ur head, its pretty hard to get outa it unless u snap my forearm?


i no what it is mate but i would get out of it with my overpower thats if you could even get me to it, ur one of very few welcome anytime at mine and i love semi serious play fights anytime u wana take that pepsi challenge............


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

here sambo, doubt u can get out of this, dont think anyone can except chuck norris ofcourse


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no what it is mate but i would get out of it with my overpower thats if you could even get me to it, ur one of very few welcome anytime at mine and i love semi serious play fights anytime u wana take that pepsi challenge............


next time im down in england ill be sure to stop in for a joint beer and playfight ok?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> here sambo, doubt u can get out of this, dont think anyone can except chuck norris ofcourse
> View attachment 2746338



u wouldn't b able to get to that first id be pickin u off of the floor making shore ur ok before that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u wouldn't b able to get to that first id be pickin u off of the floor making shore ur ok before that


but, if i did you would be fucked, u prolly got more chins than a chinese phonebook to block my arm from chokin ya LMAO

and in a real fight im evil, i wont even chance goin up against someone bigger than me, im like a ninja ill sit back overthink the situation an make sure i got advantage yeah i would probably be a dirty cunt and pounce on you from behind, but we are kool we no need to be fighting unless its playfighting, im startin to fear im gonna get bearhugged if we ever eventually meet.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> but, if i did you would be fucked, u prolly got more chins than a chinese phonebook to block my arm from chokin ya LMAO


mate i can play fight n control it too, anytime but beleive my weight n power would destroy u.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im so fuckin jelly of u, how many watts u got running altogether?


2.4k atm but soon as temps sort out il up to 3k,, 



spooningbadgers said:


> lookin good them ice, they still on 4ml or have ya upped it to 6?


5ml



newuserlol said:


> ice my illiterate but very good friend would no what to do im bleeding quite bad here lol theres a big pool of blood where me foot sits llol


applying pressure to any wound for 5 mins will clot it and stop it bleading,, thats direct pressure and if u can raise the leg above your hips, so lay on yer sofa with leg up on arm obv ur gut will get in the way of applying direct pressure so use sum sort of tornequay round the wound, id send sum dressings but theyl take a few lol

and sambo u big fanny, iikode would stun u with his boyish good looks, then run round u 3 times make u dizzy and then kick you to the nuts

[video=youtube;xTrFo8k62k4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTrFo8k62k4[/video]

i will let u guess witch sambo is


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate i can play fight n control it too, anytime but beleive my weight n power would destroy u.


im not one for giving up so easily, me n my big brother play fight all the time, havnt once begged him to let me go, infact iv been put to sleep more times buy him than i can count lmao, stubborn shit, yeah i dont get wound up play fighting either

ur 4 stone heavier than me, and got a good foot in height i think, if you couldnt destroy me you should be ashamed.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im not one for giving up so easily, me n my big brother play fight all the time, havnt once begged him to let me go, infact iv been put to sleep more times buy him than i can count lmao, stubborn shit, yeah i dont get wound up play fighting either


i no a paly fight N a Real one many dont or carnt handle the pain,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i no a paly fight N a Real one many dont or carnt handle the pain,


yah same, unless u start bendin my fingers back, thatl have me screamin, but iv never tapped out agains my brother, not once, so in my mind i still havnt lost lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2.4k atm but soon as temps sort out il up to 3k,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin legend mate, class


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

and sambo u big fanny, iikode would stun u with his boyish good looks, then run round u 3 times make u dizzy and then kick you to the nuts


mate u no im not small and beleive me i can fight if i caught him even once would be game over..............


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and sambo u big fanny, iikode would stun u with his boyish good looks, then run round u 3 times make u dizzy and then kick you to the nuts
> 
> 
> mate u no im not small and beleive me i can fight if i caught him even once would be game over..............


would be gameover if i dodged it, for a kick to the nuts, and finish it with a sleeper hold, might even do it with my legs, then ud be fucked deffo with the strentgh of my legs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if i caught him even once would be game over..............


lolz sum is pissed up hahaha

after 15 failed swings ud be out of breath then hed kick u in the nutz,, honest!!! lol

here sambo some help for you,, not taking sides like but i think u may need it
[video=youtube;5ncBG5dEWjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ncBG5dEWjI[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

kode paly fight id accept the lost and your always welcome to av a try i got me own flay mate ur always welcome


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lolz sum is pissed up hahaha
> 
> after 15 failed swings ud be out of breath then hed kick u in the nutz,, honest!!! lol


im wrecked but see how many could take a punch or lock of me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im wrecked but see how many could take a punch or lock of me lol


 u have trouble locking ur own door let alone sum1's head bruv.,,, have u even checked ur front door, im watching UUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

i love kode mans the age he is but acts a adults we just chatting shit, play fight only aslong as u can control im game anytime


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> kode paly fight id accept the lost and your always welcome to av a try i got me own flay mate ur always welcome


ok then, well im coming down ur way after harvest, so ill have to pop in for a chat n that, post results back on the thread...,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u have trouble locking ur own door let alone sum1's head bruv.,,, have u even checked ur front door, im watching UUUUUUUU!!!!


i love ya but ur looking for a real kicking lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i love kode mans the age he is but acts a adults we just chatting shit, play fight only aslong as u can control im game anytime


history, been through quite abit so dnt fall into the bs all other ppl my age do,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i love ya but ur looking for a real kicking lmao


me vs you, winner gets to face ic3 in an ic3off lmao mind u hed outrun us downhill in his wheel chair!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i love ya but ur looking for a real kicking lmao


that i do belive, i mean i heard of the un caught prozzy beater down your way so indeed my man things are starting to add up, sleeper holds, kickings, pissed all the time, 


uh-oh


aww fuk me ikode u are getting brave CUNT 

i dunno sambo fucking n00bs eh!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> history, been through quite abit so dnt fall into the bs all other ppl my age do,[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ur your age mate ive not many i met ur age have your maturity simples, sorry if u found that offensive.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that i do belive, i mean i heard of the un caught prozzy beater down your way so indeed my man things are starting to add up, sleeper holds, kickings, pissed all the time,
> 
> 
> uh-oh
> ...


sorry mate, are you also ARD?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that i do belive, i mean i heard of the un caught prozzy beater down your way so indeed my man things are starting to add up, sleeper holds, kickings, pissed all the time,
> 
> 
> uh-oh
> ...


mate u or anyone bring it your see what 6ft plus and sixteen stone with a evil personality feels like.................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sorry mate, are you also ARD?


mate, last kicking i took, took 15 lads and the thron bush did more damage.. so make ur own conlusions


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate, last kicking i took, took 15 lads and the thron bush did more damage.. so make ur own conlusions


is that a black baby? wtf. im not doubting ur capabilities of gettin ur arse kicked, i know most of u dont have a easy life born with a silver spoon blahblah, u done an 8 stretch so im not doubtin u can hand out an asswoopin, but as men we cannot simply turn over, testosterone levels are too high, we dont back down, and therefor fight to the last T to prove we are ARD lmfao, i can just imagine u english talkin like that, up here in scotland we pronounce it HARD with a H lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

LOL. wondered how long take u to notice
sambos been on the stella and the im ard bruce lee juice so hes in his own lil world

im guna buy hims a dancemat and we want videos!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

i wind up and take the piss im not into what i describe as ethug i dont even like violence, but any meet up if u are able to control ill fight with any of yas


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> here sambo, doubt u can get out of this, dont think anyone can except chuck norris ofcourse
> View attachment 2746338


Haha my favourite, love laying 25stone rugby players out like a light on the floor like that when im working


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL. wondered how long take u to notice
> sambos been on the stella and the im ard bruce lee juice so hes in his own lil world
> 
> im guna buy hims a dancemat and we want videos!!


ice one day your get a memory as well as a brain i dont drink beers...............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice one day your get a memory as well as a brain i dont drink beers...............


was meant as a uphinism
silly


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wind up and take the piss im not into what i describe as ethug i dont even like violence, but any meet up if u are able to control ill fight with any of yas


can i book a session with ya? should ba fter harvest im serious btw dont let me forget and i nor u


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice one day your get a memory as well as a brain i dont drink beers...............


he drinks vodka like water, absenth like appleuice, whats a beer gonna do to him?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> can i book a session with ya? should ba fter harvest im serious btw dont let me forget and i nor u


mate i have me own flat and as long as u have control then im well game


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha my favourite, love laying 25stone rugby players out like a light on the floor like that when im working


yeah we were just debating who would win, he said id need to get behind him first, but u gotta try, we will see tho, wel get the mats out and test it in a few month lmao, but sure nobdys gettin outa one of them locks the fucker is gettin them down to ur level first


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate i have me own flat and as long as u have control then im well game


dont worry i can take it, me and my big brother have had some pretty sore ones, he dropped me on a radiator corner once nearly chipped my hip u know how sore that is, and iv been punched (not full force) in the face a few times, but we usually make rules for no face/ballshots

and iv been put in sleeper hold many times, usually end with me blanking out cuz i cant tap out no matter the pain

ever play the yellow car game? every time u see yellow car u shout yellow car and dead arm or dea leg? my brother thot dead kidneys were a good idea, that 1 game lasted about 8 months till he forgot, im +3 ahead of him right now he forgot about it so im winning.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate i have me own flat and as long as u have control then im well game


 i dont think its him who needs control sambo,, you shold have wrte, long as i havent been on the absolut then aye wer game, 

rules are this
baby oil is a must
tight shorts also
no ball shots
no head shots
no biting or gouging (sambo)
if the cops come then play gay! 

PMSL


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont think its him who needs control sambo,, you shold have wrte, long as i havent been on the absolut then aye wer game,
> 
> rules are this
> baby oil is a must
> ...


can i wear my batman costume?, its realy tight fit on me, makes me look like the rock the way he dresses nowadays, also makes my package look like a shipment


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

i must say that last post of mine has made even me chuckel and ima scrooge lol can imagine old bill truning up,, smashed up grow tent both naked in tight shorts lathered in baby oild sweating like fuk

damn i amaze myself sumtimes with these random funnylines

im going bed after i wash dishes 

peace sexy lovers!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

no only play fight either take a punch a submit or a lock and take a tap


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i must say that last post of mine has made even me chuckel and ima scrooge lol can imagine old bill truning up,, smashed up grow tent both naked in tight shorts lathered in baby oild sweating like fuk
> 
> damn i amaze myself sumtimes with these random funnylines
> 
> ...


starfished holes through the walls, blood everywhere and sambo in a choke hold LMAO

night babes x


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no only play fight either take a punch a submit or a lock and take a tap


no face or ballshots, and we are game, create a riu championships league

we have sambo weighin in at 6 foot ** 260 pounds, kode coming in at 5'11 12 stone LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 22, 2013)

night lads..................

lmao

[video=youtube;HUeY_hC2jqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUeY_hC2jqA[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> night lads..................
> 
> lmao
> 
> [video=youtube;HUeY_hC2jqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUeY_hC2jqA[/video]


better not bleed out before this challenge, speak to ya tomorrow mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2013)

The morrow he be like I said what? Lol

Bak on for min need order nutes and ductimg ffs


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> id be away in another country living it up with outdoor plants just to do myself, nice little ranch way out with a river nearby for fishing, i dont understand some people who keep upscaling, suppos money is power, and power is addictive, more money = more power. pablo escobar is an example he made so much money spent 2k a month on elastic bands just to hold hish cash together, he was right up there with politicians, and probably had more power/authority over the public than the government.


I'm going to buy a holiday home after Xmas. Just want a place I can fuck off when having any stress or just go once a year. Will be buying a place that's more near tourist area like near the sea and close to everything you'd ever want. Or buy a place that's out the way. Seen a place with 4 rooms, 40minute drive to nearest shop. And a fucking shit load of land which has a lake on the land. Without seeming a cocky cunt I'd love and aim to get both. Spain in the 70s had fuck all there and was dirt cheap. You'd be laughing if you brought places then and it's developed as a country that you can happily go for a holiday. I'm not buying with making money in mind though just a place I can rent to family n friends once a year if they wanted it and a place I always got so I can fuck off.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well was speaking to me browinlaw otherday he had a dabble him self few grows n what not....he wants to get house in countryside and burry a container and put barn over top of it lol.........ive got a few pennys yer but used it wisly put lot in isors for kids brought house so can pass on to them.....im not a flash cunt dont go round posh fukin this n that just a normal geeza trying to get on with life......dunno why im growing just fancyed a go but now i like it im gonna carry on lol....fuk it....


Just make sure your not ever caught and hit by poca as they are fucking criminals and will try to rob you of everything you've worked for. I've also thought about the underground container but its the getting it installed without to much attention. Wouldn't buy a house just some land. Have spoken to one or two who have the underground grows going but not sure exactly what's an ideal location in terms of being near to everything you'll need. You seen the site which sells em and can come kit it out for ya? Gotta be impossible to get caught with one of those if you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## indikat (Jul 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> man i was bad on sr today yes got 30g of hash coming to sell on but also opium,crack,oxycontin.clonzepam lol and two free e's from holland as a sample.


woooohooo im comin round for a fukin forget it PARTY


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Speaking of underground grows this one is seriously impressive. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2242376/Huge-cannabis-factory-inside-Bangor-North-Wales-railway-tunnels-containing-cannabis-worth-225-000.html

hardly puts me off going for it when I see the sentence...game of luck though with the courts...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2273669/DIY-fanatic-built-secret-garden-underground-cannabis-farm-patio.html


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fuck me it pissed down and thunder and lighting woke me up  makes me with I had some good pills to knock me out for a proper good sleep. May have to order lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

morning lads 

brb


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> woooohooo im comin round for a fukin forget it PARTY


u no your welcome anytime mate but its just a blow out, i wont touch anything like that again for months after.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

think i may need a stitch in that foot but fuck it, not feeling quite so ard this morning, id still drop you tho kode lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

morning gents, reprobates and international silkroad smugglers......

i've just done the first run with the vac sealer and it works a belter, no more jars of weed on the bus lol. got a nice bit oil off cleaning me jars and the bottom of the grinder out too.

love a brucy bonus i do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> think i may need a stitch in that foot but fuck it, not feeling quite so ard this morning, id still drop you tho kode lol


fuck you been up to? keepy ups with voddy bottles?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> think i may need a stitch in that foot but fuck it, not feeling quite so ard this morning, id still drop you tho kode lol


Lol told ya hahaha go buy sum buttetfly stichess from chemist or get needle and thread out fishing wires goid. Been up since 7am thunder and lightning.

Sambo il get them fings in post mate later on my legs fuckin killin


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck you been up to? keepy ups with voddy bottles?


lol no i was making a roll dropped a big jar of sandwich pickle then stood on it, all rather pissed up yes lmao



IC3M4L3 said:


> Lol told ya hahaha go buy sum buttetfly stichess from chemist or get needle and thread out fishing wires goid. Been up since 7am thunder and lightning.
> 
> Sambo il get them fings in post mate later on my legs fuckin killin


no worries mate, go chill ava a preg get that pain sorted well best u can anyway.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Morning lads.u alright fookin slept like a baby last night hahahaha never had one of them before feel a bit zombies this morning Lol..glad I went to bed when I did it all started going on about ya missis's given ya shit n that fuck that they have enough of out time without mentioning em on here lmao fuck the bitches all they do is moan and spend money. Anyway nice n cool in the room today fuck me we need this rain my gardens gone yellow Teks the piss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Must be nightmare with that leg ice doin all ya grows n ting my backs been fucked for a week and its doin my head in now. Is it any better?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

yeah fair dos, carnt imagine it being too easy sorting grows out with a foot like that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah fair dos, carnt imagine it being too easy sorting grows out with a foot like that.


Or kicking your dog up the arse when he's been a little bastasrd lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

i came in absolutely steaming but feel fresh as a daisy today. not quite sure how but i've got one over on the hangover gods lol.

honestly sambo for the new enterprise them vac seal jobs are a treat. i put a tenner deal in bit bigger than a postage stamp and it's flat!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i came in absolutely steaming but feel fresh as a daisy today. not quite sure how but i've got one over on the hangover gods lol.
> 
> honestly sambo for the new enterprise them vac seal jobs are a treat. i put a tenner deal in bit bigger than a postage stamp and it's flat!


yeah don need one off them im about to buy a label printer too for my own, been looking for the best price on one for days never owned even a normal printer lol whats ur email again mate pm please


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm just lying on me me bed lookin at the gals and I'm just thinking my canopy is nice n full but there's loads of room room in the floor I've got 4 20ltr airpots I'm thinking next run get bigger pots what ya think?


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm just lying on me me bed lookin at the gals and I'm just thinking my canopy is nice n full but there's loads of room room in the floor I've got 4 20ltr airpots I'm thinking next run get bigger pots what ya think?


that was my thinkin, all that room wasted, could be growin roots, makes life easier too re food n water


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> that was my thinkin, all that room wasted, could be growin roots, makes life easier too re food n water


Yeh man bigger roots bigger buds aye? The only problem would be moving em about theyd be heavy as fook Lol I rekon in could easily fit 4 40ltr pots in there but would the plants outgrow the space? Hmmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Just had an idea could build a raised bed in there no pots just build a frame with fall so water drains out and fill the whole bottom with coco then just chuck em in? Only thing is you'd nebmver be able to get em out till the chop


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 23, 2013)

my pots sit on like a grill elevated off the floor just slide a small bucket/bowl underneath when watering makes it easy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm just lying on me me bed lookin at the gals and I'm just thinking my canopy is nice n full but there's loads of room room in the floor I've got 4 20ltr airpots I'm thinking next run get bigger pots what ya think?


You don't need bigger pots.

That's a 10L......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

V nice yorkie what strain is she? And how the fuck dya get em that big in a small pot lmao ????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> my pots sit on like a grill elevated off the floor just slide a small bucket/bowl underneath when watering makes it easy


Is that so all the run off goes strait into the bowl or bucket? I used to use trays but can't find any big enough for the 2o ltrs so I just let the water run everywhere lmao then use some shitty towels to mop it up lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> V nice yorkie what strain is she? And how the fuck dya get em that big in a small pot lmao ????


Two Toke Killer = BB's Psycho Killer x Livers/Blues.

Lol, a combination of coco in airpots, good PH, decent N-P-K but with low EC, knowing when to feed what nutes and not letting them get thirsty.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeh my next seed orders gonna be with BB might get the smelly cherry and pysco killer not sure yet tho Lol. Yeh top job man what nutes do you use?

Another thing that.makes me wonder is what happens to all the coco Cuz when I'm harvested the pots are just full of roots and im telling ya what coco was in there half of it must disappear????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> what nutes do you use?


All separate.

Canna Mono Nitrogen 27%
Canna Mono Phosphorus 20%
Potassium Sulphate 0-0-53
Canna Mono Calcium 15%
Epsom Salts (Magnesium)
Canna Mono Trace Mix

This next run with the Psycho SCROG I'm trying the Canna Mono Potassium for flower rather than the Potassium Sulphate to see how their liquid performs over the salt.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

morning all fukin... thunder last nite kept me awake.....was feeding day for girls they have sufferd to heat poor fuckers but still growing.....last feed gonna be friday...then just water n molasses.....few pics......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

looking lovely they are imc, id be well happy with them, your have yourself a tidy amount there come harvest.

that last pic tho they look like they need abit supporting lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All separate.
> 
> Canna Mono Nitrogen 27%
> Canna Mono Phosphorus 20%
> ...


Yer clever fucka Lol. What do u make a bottle up or add them to your water each time? I'm gonna switch to bio bizz or buzz whatever Cuz I'm sick of canna now they leave too much residues behind its like chalky salt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning all fukin... thunder last nite kept me awake.....was feeding day for girls they have sufferd to heat poor fuckers but still growing.....last feed gonna be friday...then just water n molasses.....few pics......View attachment 2746893View attachment 2746894View attachment 2746895View attachment 2746896View attachment 2746897View attachment 2746899View attachment 2746901View attachment 2746904View attachment 2746906


They're a way off done yet mate, I'd say a good 3 weeks at least.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yer clever fucka Lol. What do u make a bottle up or add them to your water each time? I'm gonna switch to bio bizz or buzz whatever Cuz I'm sick of canna now they leave too much residues behind its like chalky salt


Aye add em to my water as and when, keeping the EC around 1.0-1.2.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Two Toke Killer = BB's Psycho Killer x Livers/Blues.
> 
> Lol, a combination of coco in airpots, good PH, decent N-P-K but with low EC, knowing when to feed what nutes and not letting them get thirsty.


True words, learning to read a plant is key, i haven't gone off a feeding chart for years.

This does look fucking awesome mate






I reckon you'll like the psycho killer more smoke wise.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning all fukin... thunder last nite kept me awake.....was feeding day for girls they have sufferd to heat poor fuckers but still growing.....last feed gonna be friday...then just water n molasses.....few pics......View attachment 2746893View attachment 2746894View attachment 2746895View attachment 2746896View attachment 2746897View attachment 2746899View attachment 2746901View attachment 2746904View attachment 2746906


look bang tidy them lad


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

well 2 weeks will be 10 weeks but strain can go on for 12....yer i suppose i could do nother week of feed then 2 weeks of water and molasses...


The Yorkshireman said:


> They're a way off done yet mate, I'd say a good 3 weeks at least.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

not bad for me first grow ay.....im pleased with me self anyways...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yer getting a bit heavy lol had to put some garden wire round plant n cane to support them....ah man ill be happy 2 oz a plant if get that dry.....


newuserlol said:


> looking lovely they are imc, id be well happy with them, your have yourself a tidy amount there come harvest.
> 
> that last pic tho they look like they need abit supporting lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

but yer on a good note guys cheers for all your help and support...respect u for that......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeh man lookin real nice imc how can folk say it ain't a beautiful plant or flower I feckin love it. I'm iny room.now came tondo something but completly forgot Pmsl ahhh fuck I'll check the bitches out for a bit


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yer when u do closeup pics of then they look nice saying they a weed.........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

nice when u look close....View attachment 2746975


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

Fuck me this weathers took a dive! Well at least temps have dropped my tents running at 27! Lowest temp in my tent so far lool
hows every 1 doin, sat in the van at work having a cheeky 1 skinner lol. Gotta get bk on a roof so not the smartest move! Ha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Beautiful Lol. Wait till they get all swollen theyll be like coke cans Lol. if yorkie rekons u got 3 week left now is the perfect time for pk!


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice when u look close....View attachment 2746975


very nice m8y, I would finish these off wiv strait water if they were mine as they are maxed out nut wise...how much longer u gonna give em cos they gonna fatten up some...?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Ahhh fuck it badg I always work best when I'm stoned if I don't have a joint at work I'm not a happy chappy Pmsl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well 2 weeks will be 10 weeks but strain can go on for 12....yer i suppose i could do nother week of feed then 2 weeks of water and molasses...


To be honest the strain guide is only a guide really, plants are done when they're done unless you're one of these cash crop chinks that think they've really got a 6 week strain.

If you look at the structure of the bud it's just started to throw out another growth spurt indicated in the areas marked....



.......those new calyx clusters will swell for a few days then the hairs will start to turn brown like the others while another growth spurt throws some more clusters out and fills the gaps in between the these ones.

If you look at a bud that is about a week or 2 from being proper done you'll notice the bud is made up of one big solid mass of calyx clusters with no more space left to fill.....



......and all the pistils have died back.

That's what you're aiming for, big solid buds with no space left for growth.

But aye it's a grand job for your first go.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

cheers indi....well 2 weeks will be 10 week flower.....but as yorky sed bout 3 weeks left.....ive stoped adding grow now.....just bit of bloom and topmax......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

ah cheers yourky bit of info i didnt kno....thanks for pointing that out mate.........


The Yorkshireman said:


> To be honest the strain guide is only a guide really, plants are done when they're done unless you're one of these cash crop chinks that think they've really got a 6 week strain.
> 
> If you look at the structure of the bud it's just started to throw out another growth spurt indicated in the areas marked....
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be honest the strain guide is only a guide really, plants are done when they're done unless you're one of these cash crop chinks that think they've really got a 6 week strain.
> 
> If you look at the structure of the bud it's just started to throw out another growth spurt indicated inp the areas marked....
> 
> ...



Proooooooooo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah cheers yourky bit of info i didnt kno....thanks for pointing that out mate.........


No worries mate, wait until they look dull with no more white pistils for a few days, give em a few days longer and then reach for the scissors.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2013)

All the bitches in the house say yoooo lol gotta do aload of cleaning today


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

lol cutting all that down is gonna be fun...........not lol, gonna get stinky.....was gonna try and do bit of hash with the popcorn nugs n shug leafs......well have a go...no halm in trying...


The Yorkshireman said:


> No worries mate, wait until they look dull with no more white pistils for a few days, give em a few days longer and then reach for the scissors.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

left me fukin windows open on car last nite and it fukin pissed down seats bludy soaked now grrr......what a twat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

I.love making hash gonna do.it proper this time bubble bags washing machine the lot


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Hangs head in shame............

Alright lads it's the paki from Bethnal ere, lol 

hoping we can put that shit behind us, I'd really like to be part of the UK scene on Here with you lot!! 

O and seeing as none of you have turned up at the dolphin here's a metaphorical pint for ya and and extended arm of friendship.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha I'll let the others deal with you lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yer gonna order me some bubblebags......prob do the drill methord lolol.....if it dont work i aint fuked tbh.......lol


shawnybizzle said:


> I.love making hash gonna do.it proper this time bubble bags washing machine the lot


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

will these be ok?.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600D-Nylon-Bubble-Ice-Hash-Bags-5-Gallon-3-Bag-Kit-With-Free-Carry-Bag-Press-/121114887165?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c330283fd


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

seedlings comming on nice day 5......one on left blue cheese....other acapulco gold....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Speaking of underground grows this one is seriously impressive.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2242376/Huge-cannabis-factory-inside-Bangor-North-Wales-railway-tunnels-containing-cannabis-worth-225-000.html
> 
> ...


i seen an episode of doomsday preppers, this guy bought a military base for k back in the 60's, it had a massive door on the ground for launching missles, he was also a hippy, im pretty sure he had a grow in there, and the land he had was massive, seems like he bought it for pennies for the amount of land he had, and he changed the actual base into a modern house all underground, had loadsa different rooms etc and a massive water silo underground containint 300 million gallons of water


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Hangs head in shame............
> 
> Alright lads it's the paki from Bethnal ere, lol
> 
> ...


its gonna take more time for us to heal, you realy offended us by mocking ic3, see they alllways come back seeing what they couldav been apart of. close community with one thing in common

except sambo hes ARD so dont mess with him


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer gonna order me some bubblebags......prob do the drill methord lolol.....if it dont work i aint fuked tbh.......lol


It will work mate I dry my trim but not too much so it crumbly just nice and the freeze it justakesure your water is Ice ice ice cold and your trim is soaked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

I've read up a bit on bags n that and I'm gonna go for a 45 75 120 and a work bag from what I've read that's about the best set up. But I think your best off askin indikat think he knows a lot about the bubble bags one never used em I've always done the gumby method .


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its gonna take more time for us to heal, you realy offended us by mocking ic3, see they alllways come back seeing what they couldav been apart of. close community with one thing in common
> 
> except sambo hes ARD so dont mess with him


Take your time lads, I would like to point out that Ic 3 came to my diary and TOLD me that only pros pull a g per watt. Before his comment I had never heard off him. I didn't just start out the blue. 

It wasn't very welcoming to say the least and I did have a breeding diary on Here awhile back but was banned as they thought I was trying to sell my crosses I think. Anyways that was proven not to be the case.

I have quite allot of crosses that I wouldn't mind swapping for others crosses hence my come back on Here.

I also want the laz fingers slh and the Ronnie Biggs cut.

N lets just say so far clones from the state's don't make it here looking that nice!

Like I said I'm a UK grower and would like to get to know a few more.

So when you've stopped hurting let me know.

Also what happened to Ic 3 and all your shit on my diary??


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

hello hello, jus got a call from tha polis, stressed to fuk, idiot lost phone an they called contacts.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr doesn't cover it esp cos I don't like tha cunt,............. shawny that's a cracking set o bags m8 I use a 220 an a 70 but your line up is gonna get more yield, tha best stuff ll b in the 70um ................ahhh lemon face is back how sweet now fuk off ya cunt....lmfao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh fuck it badg I always work best when I'm stoned if I don't have a joint at work I'm not a happy chappy Pmsl


Some times it's not to bad but this cheese is a proper body stoned at first and climbing ladders is a fucking daunting task lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> hello hello, jus got a call from tha polis, stressed to fuk, idiot lost phone an they called contacts.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr doesn't cover it esp cos I don't like tha cunt,............. shawny that's a cracking set o bags m8 I use a 220 an a 70 but your line up is gonna get more yield, tha best stuff ll b in the 70um ................ahhh lemon face is back how sweet now fuk off ya cunt....lmfao



Like I said when you've stopped hurting...........lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Like I said when you've stopped hurting...........lol


no one on here is hurting.....we were just having fun, your diary was much more interesting after the visit from us, its only a bit o laff mate, u were caught bullshittin and threatnin and u picked on tha wrong team.....now you come back with some half arsed apology which is all about you, and how you feel, nobody gives a fuk but crack on


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Hangs head in shame............
> 
> Alright lads it's the paki from Bethnal ere, lol
> 
> ...


Lol uv got some nerve. Think ur bridges have been burnt boyo!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

will these do the job indi......


imcjayt said:


> will these be ok?.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600D-Nylon-Bubble-Ice-Hash-Bags-5-Gallon-3-Bag-Kit-With-Free-Carry-Bag-Press-/121114887165?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c330283fd


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Hangs head in shame............
> 
> Alright lads it's the paki from Bethnal ere, lol


If you're Muslim as well you'd be best on your way now before you do yourself a mischief.


[video=youtube;ZzQabX2Ghq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZzQabX2Ghq4[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

fukin love that film......


The Yorkshireman said:


> If you're Muslim as well you'd be best on your way now before you do yourself a mischief.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZzQabX2Ghq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZzQabX2Ghq4[/video]


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

jus tryin to create a bitcoin acc, they are asking for actual name and email etc...any advice..pls


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> will these do the job indi......


perfect combo imo


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yep.....if u a paki stany stik to makin jappatis....and not growing weed......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

ok lad ill order them cheers....


indikat said:


> perfect combo imo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> jus tryin to create a bitcoin acc, they are asking for actual name and email etc...any advice..pls


who with indi localbitcoins.com?


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> who with indi localbitcoins.com?


thanks sambo I was on tha wrong one, on the localbtc it asks for an e mail, do I have to create a new one that don't have my name in it or is it nuffin to worry bout ...ta


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok i think we should lay it on ic3 to decide weather lemonbelly gets to be part of the community on here or not, then we will do a do some rituals and pray to a 30 ft owl to celebrate a new member, but yeah i think ic3 should decide.


@indi mate google buy bitcoins click the first link, no name no email i dont think, and there are trusted sellers on there, just make sure to pick the people at the top of the list, they arer the most trusted sellers, but for every coin they will charge u 5 quid or so extra, thats what i do 5 times now av had coins from different sellers on that site, ill put a link here forya

https://bitbargain.co.uk/ do a bank transfer and ull have ur coins seconds after it conforms the payment.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

going to watch that pacific rim in 3d tonite shld be good....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

lol and we all kno whats gonna come if ice.....lol........FUK OFF U CUNT.....lol


iiKode said:


> Ok i think we should lay it on ic3 to decide weather lemonbelly gets to be part of the community on here or not, then we will do a do some rituals and pray to a 30 ft owl to celebrate a new member, but yeah i think ic3 should decide.
> 
> 
> @indi mate google buy bitcoins click the first link, no name no email i dont think, and there are trusted sellers on there, just make sure to pick the people at the top of the list, they arer the most trusted sellers, but for every coin they will charge u 5 quid or so extra, thats what i do 5 times now av had coins from different sellers on that site, ill put a link here forya
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> going to watch that pacific rim in 3d tonite shld be good....


Looks like a cracking film that mate. U will have to let me kno what it was like


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yer i wil do was gonna download it and watch in me own cinima room but aint got a 3d projector.....and it looks fukin awsome in 3d......will update u later lol....


spooningbadgers said:


> Looks like a cracking film that mate. U will have to let me kno what it was like


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks sambo I was on tha wrong one, on the localbtc it asks for an e mail, do I have to create a new one that don't have my name in it or is it nuffin to worry bout ...ta


nothing to worry bout really mate, but can use another account for extra safety i spose, buying and selling coins is perfectly legal.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yourky do u rate them air pots then lad?...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

I know that q was for yorkie but this is mi first time using em and in think there bang on just messy as fuck but the root mass is unreal packed feckin solid !!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

was gonna get some 1 ltr ones for me seedlings then some 10s or 15s


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yourky do u rate them air pots then lad?...


There's no better pot, it's a fact not my opinion lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

i saw the cheeper ones in me grow shop but bloke didnt rate them.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

the oxy pots are good too, i think thats the fabric ones,

IIKODE, moneys in bank mate
spoon, so is yours
sambo-- going to post yer shit now m8

master-- shit arrived and is great, thanx pal, il give a report on the smoke later


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no better pot, it's a fact not my opinion lol.


smart pots are the best you van use imo, got airpots don't use em......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeh get em imc there bostin mate in need some 1ltr ones for me clones n ting I think there about £1.25 each at my shop. I've got big dutty 20ltr for flower and the roots soon packed em.best pots I've bought.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Looks like a cracking film that mate. U will have to let me kno what it was like


iv been looking forward for it to come out on dvdrip since i seen the ads when i was at the cinema


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know that q was for yorkie but this is mi first time using em and in think there bang on just messy as fuck but the root mass is unreal packed feckin solid !!!!


thats one thing about em, the root mass is unbelavable so dens, in my 1l ones the roots were fucking packed and solid


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the oxy pots are good too, i think thats the fabric ones,
> 
> IIKODE, moneys in bank mate
> spoon, so is yours
> ...


sound ill go down tomorra and get the envelop an shit have it sent off for ya, im babysitting tonight so cant move FFS!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> smart pots are the best you van use imo, got airpots don't use em......


i was wonderin for a while wich was better, they both do the same thing, but smart pots would be easier to move around and pack into tight spaces, and i suppose if they both do exactly the same thing smart pots would win because aint no mess with loose soil.coco all over da place...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Hahaha just got me a box of blueys I'm gonna be drooling tonight. The missis coin on ate for gettin em I'm a slap the bitch soon lmao .


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

just normal pots seem to work now and then too lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i was wonderin for a while wich was better, they both do the same thing, but smart pots would be easier to move around and pack into tight spaces, and i suppose if they both do exactly the same thing smart pots would win because aint no mess with loose soil.coco all over da place...


no mess, and u can run airlines under them, cant overwater same as airpots ....wont be going back to airpots with the amount I got to look after but each to their own


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2013)

How long with coco do you have a plant in it before potting up? Wondering if it is quicker than soil maybe with pebbles as they go straight into the finals but bloody wilma systems coming with 11litre pots bet it takes a long time to fill that.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 23, 2013)

8 weeks 12/12 not long to go 

Biker Kush














FAK (fire alien kush)


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the oxy pots are good too, i think thats the fabric ones,
> 
> IIKODE, moneys in bank mate
> spoon, so is yours
> ...


Nice 1 mucca


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How long with coco do you have a plant in it before potting up? Wondering if it is quicker than soil maybe with pebbles as they go straight into the finals but bloody wilma systems coming with 11litre pots bet it takes a long time to fill that.


mate ur stqrting to blag my and othe rguys heads now,, fuksake just get on with it jeez

no worrys spoon fucking desprate for that with this heat all have a 5" and a 6" now, just ordered 10meteres of ducting, im thinking have it up the top of the room hanging betwene the lights, since heat rises, wer u think the best pace to put both ends of duct?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

well in my room i got one at top and otherside i got one like level with the lights......and fan on a angle blowing upwords....


IC3M4L3 said:


> mate ur stqrting to blag my and othe rguys heads now,, fuksake just get on with it jeez
> 
> no worrys spoon fucking desprate for that with this heat all have a 5" and a 6" now, just ordered 10meteres of ducting, im thinking have it up the top of the room hanging betwene the lights, since heat rises, wer u think the best pace to put both ends of duct?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate ur stqrting to blag my and othe rguys heads now,, fuksake just get on with it jeez
> 
> no worrys spoon fucking desprate for that with this heat all have a 5" and a 6" now, just ordered 10meteres of ducting, im thinking have it up the top of the room hanging betwene the lights, since heat rises, wer u think the best pace to put both ends of duct?


thats a stupid question, not at u ic3 this is for ninja, you have to look for urself, same with people sayin how long till i can harvest, its all in ur own enviromental facrot nobody can tell you this or that, you have to find out for urself, the roots grow fill up a pot, once uv got a dense root structure filling the edges of the pot, even roots growing up out of the soil is a goos sign its time to repot, the top layer of soil will become dense, almost like a matress, jesus ur saying uv have loadsa grows an ur still askin all these noob questions, even wif autos you should have some experience in most of these things ur asking. FFS!


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats a stupid question, not at u ic3 this is for ninja, you have to look for urself, same with people sayin how long till i can harvest, its all in ur own enviromental facrot nobody can tell you this or that, you have to find out for urself, the roots grow fill up a pot, once uv got a dense root structure filling the edges of the pot, even roots growing up out of the soil is a goos sign its time to repot, the top layer of soil will become dense, almost like a matress, jesus ur saying uv have loadsa grows an ur still askin all these noob questions, even wif autos you should have some experience in most of these things ur asking. FFS!


yeah man ninja you really are askin some strange questions for an experienced grower, I haven't read most of your posts cos summin don't sit rite about wat ur doin.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

I was thinking same thing indi sumthin seems suspicious about this guy ??????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 23, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How long with coco do you have a plant in it before potting up? Wondering if it is quicker than soil maybe with pebbles as they go straight into the finals but bloody wilma systems coming with 11litre pots bet it takes a long time to fill that.


I'd say don't start with small pots if you're using a Wilma, just drop the clones straight into the Wilma pots and veg em.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

rite im off to watch this film...catch u laterz....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just ain't ever vegged apart from the first grow where I over done it. I want the yield as quick as possible. Am thinking start 9 plants in riot cubes...soon as I see roots coming through say 4days bang em into smaller pots...another 4 days and bang into bigger pots for like a week before going into 6.5litres which will be in time for my current grow being done. The wilma system comes with 11litre pots though and to fill that up will take even more time with the veg unless coco grows alot faster than soil? I was thinking with hydro doing a 3week veg but if they gotta fill the pots ain't no way a seeds gonna fill an 11litre in 3 weeks so it ain't seeming its quicker.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd say don't start with small pots if you're using a Wilma, just drop the clones straight into the Wilma pots and veg em.


Going from seed but got an area I can keep 9plants alive under cfl but ain't got the room for them to be in pots sized 6.5l or bigger.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dunno how I'm a suspect I don't wanna meet noone and ain't after no cuts not for now anyway. I've down grows yeah but only thing I consider I done wrong with my first photos was the veg. I just want to get it done as quick as possible I'm a man who hates waiting. My boys starting his Friday so ill see how it all goes but I got the room here to crack on with mine now so be even less waiting by time I grab my wilma which is when this auto runs done and dusted. Dunno how I can prove I ain't suspect?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate ur stqrting to blag my and othe rguys heads now,, fuksake just get on with it jeez
> 
> no worrys spoon fucking desprate for that with this heat all have a 5" and a 6" now, just ordered 10meteres of ducting, im thinking have it up the top of the room hanging betwene the lights, since heat rises, wer u think the best pace to put both ends of duct?


Yeah man i know what you mean I need get this hood asap noticed a few of the leafs on the pe have a very slight curl goin on gonna try to get it ordered Friday.
yeah I'd stick the 6" in a top corner and the 5 between ur lights. Iv hooked my filter and fan on to a pole that's attached to some easy rollers so I can bring it up Nd down with my light. Kinda helps temps drop a degree or 2 lool


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2013)

Ic3 does everything I sent work m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

mg that old balck gumby taste loads better than the fresh stuff lol i thought it was gonna be rough but im now smoking it now that mix with the other and the last of the green, shame about that green would have been a pretty good smoke with another 3-4 wk flower.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg that old balck gumby taste loads better than the fresh stuff lol i thought it was gonna be rough but im now smoking it now that mix with the other and the last of the green, shame about that green would have been a pretty good smoke with another 3-4 wk flower.


Aye m8, me and my m8 made the black looking stuff ages ago, the other stuff I was working away and my m8 and another guy made it from our trim, I never thot the fresher stuff was as good, funny twang of it I thot, near like a pishy smell lol. If I remember right the fresher stuff is a harsher smoke too. Got 36g of the auto, that was after my m8 had took a little bit to do him till I got home so I'd say around the 40g mark, could easily of got 2.5 oz of it if it had been let go. I might even try it again sometime just to see, I liked the way it grew tbh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye m8, me and my m8 made the black looking stuff ages ago, the other stuff I was working away and my m8 and another guy made it from our trim, I never thot the fresher stuff was as good, funny twang of it I thot, near like a pishy smell lol. If I remember right the fresher stuff is a harsher smoke too. Got 36g of the auto, that was after my m8 had took a little bit to do him till I got home so I'd say around the 40g mark, could easily of got 2.5 oz of it if it had been let go. I might even try it again sometime just to see, I liked the way it grew tbh


yeah that auto did have a nice shape and i think it would have yielded especially seeing as it wasnt even in a great spot for the light, just finished that joint i think that black hard stuff tasted better imo but i did also mix it with some of the fresh and a lil bit of the auto, that gumby has some strength to it i feel pretty stoned lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah that auto did have a nice shape and i think it would have yielded especially seeing as it wasnt even in a great spot for the light, just finished that joint i think that black hard stuff tasted better imo but i did also mix it with some of the fresh and a lil bit of the auto, that gumby has some strength to it i feel pretty stoned lol


Lol, I def liked the dark stuff better, all in my head to cos I never seen the other stuff made and the two guys only know from watchin me make it, they never really looked up much about it. A few ones I've smoked the darker stuff with called it "night night" lol. Tht was the last I had of it tho...the dark stuff...I split it between u and ic3 sayin I was posting anyway.....plus I'm looking a cheap o when ready lol, as if u never realised that lol

when I say cheap, it's cheap to me and I know it ain't goina be shit stuff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

I was watch in that Frenchy vid the other day and his has looks the bullocks think in gonna do it his way


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I def liked the dark stuff better, all in my head to cos I never seen the other stuff made and the two guys only know from watchin me make it, they never really looked up much about it. A few ones I've smoked the darker stuff with called it "night night" lol. Tht was the last I had of it tho...the dark stuff...I split it between u and ic3 sayin I was posting anyway.....plus I'm looking a cheap o when ready lol, as if u never realised that lol
> 
> when I say cheap, it's cheap to me and I know it ain't goina be shit stuff



you no what that blueberry smell/taste like and what price i can get for it on a silkroad page so behave yaself lmao no very strong hash mate im stoned all gone now, gonna clense the pallet with a culero joint lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you no what that blueberry smell/taste like and what price i can get for it on a silkroad page so behave yaself lmao no very strong hash mate im stoned all gone now, gonna clense the pallet with a culero joint lol


Lol, nice we collection u had today then, nice way to finish it too ye fucker lol


----------



## Artasia (Jul 23, 2013)

Easy lads,

Mostly lurk, for some reason watching you lot in here entertains me, fuck if I know why. Might be putting up some pics of my grow up soon, far too paranoid to be honest. Anyways, ninja stinks to high heaven of pork chops. Dodgy as fuck and seems to be trying to connect to you lot for some reason. I'd steer clear but seems you're catching on. Stay safe, back to the shadows for me.

Peace
Artasia


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2013)

Evening men, @Spoony, Thank you very much for that , I smoked it when I got home , fucking mrs called me at 11, " there's a very stinky envelope here for you , fuck knows what the postie thought !" Lol, I will set fairys loose in a week or 2 !, cheers again Mr Badgers .


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2013)

"Tumble weed rollin past", one post from me can clear a room in seconds !, "more tumble weed passing "


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2013)

Not even an Ikode post ! , fuck it , I'm off t shed .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeh bit quiet tonight ain't it I've just popped 3 blues I quite like em lmao just sitting. In the shed monging with a joint Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got back from looking at a mates place bastards renting the top flat and moved his brother in below him both gonna be at it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2013)

what cracking fukkerz?? thats me finally got ma internet in ma new house so im back with a vengeance lol.

so ive moved and got my tent all set up and my girls have been under 12/12 for about 16 days and been showing sex since the 16th july so im pretty happy got 4 girls flowering and another running 12/12 from seed. 

i also set up a veg chamber in my loft but havent finished yet and dont have any new beans or cuts to use yet.

heres a cpl pics of the tent and my girls these were taken about 10 days ago and they are much bigger now. i will get more pics 2morro so u can see the difference from these ones till now.

MY CURRENT SETUP

400w HPS
2 x 100w CFLS
4" carbon filter & extractor fan
4" intake fan
16" standing oscillating fan
4 x 10l pots
Grow soil & perlite 50/50 mix
Plant magic old timer nutrients, Grow & Bloom
Biobizz topmax

2 x Barney farm Blue cheese (clone)
DNA Genetics Holy Grail Kush (clone
Dinafem Cheese (seed)
Greenhouse Seeds Blue Grape Dream (seed)

clones vegged for 12 days after potting in soil
Dinafem cheese vegged for 21 days 
Kush fimmed on day 8 veg

12/12 for 3 weeks now 1st sign of sex showed 7 days ago


will add more as things change but for now thats me

View attachment 2747510View attachment 2747511View attachment 2747512View attachment 2747513View attachment 2747514View attachment 2747515View attachment 2747516View attachment 2747517View attachment 2747518View attachment 2747519View attachment 2747520View attachment 2747521View attachment 2747522View attachment 2747523View attachment 2747524View attachment 2747525View attachment 2747526


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2013)

chopped my Blue Lemon Thai about 2 weeks ago that was grown under my 300w dual spec cfl along side my big buddah cheese auto that i chopped a few weeks ago, ended up with 33g dry weight from the BLT


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, @Spoony, Thank you very much for that , I smoked it when I got home , fucking mrs called me at 11, " there's a very stinky envelope here for you , fuck knows what the postie thought !" Lol, I will set fairys loose in a week or 2 !, cheers again Mr Badgers .


Ha ha yeah I forgot to double bag it...whoops lol
yeah don't worrie about it mate I owe ya one anyway pal.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

Defo ordering the hood on Friday! Started to get a bit of curl on the odd leaf. Temps in my tent are at 34 atm and it's starting to effect the ladies


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha yeah I forgot to double bag it...whoops lol
> yeah don't worrie about it mate I owe ya one anyway pal.


gulp........


----------



## indikat (Jul 23, 2013)

so Baz u gonna continue growing with the clone onlys after this one m8?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

iy iy apple pie fuckers................nice to c u back in action gary....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

can see u got some barneys farm blue chees on the go 2.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

How was pacific rim imc?


----------



## moggggys (Jul 23, 2013)

fuck me rained this morning , broken branches.org


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

mate it was the tits brooooo


spooningbadgers said:


> How was pacific rim imc?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2747557
> Defo ordering the hood on Friday! Started to get a bit of curl on the odd leaf. Temps in my tent are at 34 atm and it's starting to effect the ladies


 im getting it too mate, thers really not a lot we can do, just be thankful wer in veg so we can stick extra few weeks on before flip!
my little OP im on 26 with light on so its all good, cant wait till the new extractor comes got ducting and clips ordered too, get this fucking gaff sorted for good! lol

10" of extraction should do grand

anyone play dust514 on psn network? fucking minted free game online too, like cod but in space


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

heres my blue cheese gary few weeks left on them....also got 5 more blue cheese seedlings and 5 acapulco gold.....View attachment 2747618View attachment 2747620View attachment 2747621View attachment 2747622


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

even tho we had rain n shit fukin still muggy aint it.......pissin wankin shitty weather...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres my blue cheese gary few weeks left on them....also got 5 more blue cheese seedlings and 5 acapulco gold.....View attachment 2747618View attachment 2747620View attachment 2747621View attachment 2747622



looking very nice mate, never tried the acapulco gold b4 let me know what its like dude,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

well i can tell u how they grow but not the smoke as i dont smoke lol........


Garybhoy11 said:


> looking very nice mate, never tried the acapulco gold b4 let me know what its like dude,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im getting it too mate, thers really not a lot we can do, just be thankful wer in veg so we can stick extra few weeks on before flip!
> my little OP im on 26 with light on so its all good, cant wait till the new extractor comes got ducting and clips ordered too, get this fucking gaff sorted for good! lol
> 
> 10" of extraction should do grand
> ...


Yeah I kno I wud b gutted in I was in flower! My temps were grate yesterday, like 27 ish but today it got hot as fuck again and bk to mid 30's! Think I'm jus gonna flip wen the weather decides to chill the fuck out lol. 
How much will an air cooled hood drop temps by.... Roughly I kno it prob depends on area light wattage yada yada but jus a rough idea, 5/10% drop?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate it was the tits brooooo


Im gonna have to download a copy.... When a decent copy is out that is.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

yer i looked on torrent only shit ones there atm so thort fuk it go n watch it...but yer was good film......


spooningbadgers said:


> Im gonna have to download a copy.... When a decent copy is out that is.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 23, 2013)

the new x men trailer looked good 2.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> so Baz u gonna continue growing with the clone onlys after this one m8?


I'm hoping so Indi , depends if the mrs is all cool with it ! Hope you're well m8.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I kno I wud b gutted in I was in flower! My temps were grate yesterday, like 27 ish but today it got hot as fuck again and bk to mid 30's! Think I'm jus gonna flip wen the weather decides to chill the fuck out lol.
> How much will an air cooled hood drop temps by.... Roughly I kno it prob depends on area light wattage yada yada but jus a rough idea, 5/10% drop?


 well my small of was running 31 with no hood and just refelctor then aded hood and inlet and sealed everyware else and dropped to 26ish so yeh much worth it, if i had the brass id buy 4 tubes for the main op get the temps nipped in the bud

just having a look if i could find sum cheap tubes for now say 20 sods each they would do like whack extraction on and away we go,, ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

Evercleared my jars n trays n got a gram n a half of oily stuff.View attachment 2747673


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Evercleared my jars n trays n got a gram n a half of oily stuff.View attachment 2747673


dem sum badbowy digis them don! bet u can weigh sum major zeds on em!! lmao

just looked and i can get a cool tube for 24.99 free delivery but i need like 4 ffs i aint got a ton, just spent it in town, may get 1 at a time but id rather buy em all like


----------



## moggggys (Jul 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> even tho we had rain n shit fukin still muggy aint it.......pissin wankin shitty weather...


ferkin telll me about it , i shunted 160 litres of water to the autos and the others and then it rained , rain didnt cover it , the drives been washed away 

+

how can i be so fuckin dumb , temps drop , mogs thinks AHA turn the fuckin extractor off and allow passive intake because hohofuckinho the temps have dropped so everything is tickidy boo , 42 degrees is what it hit before braindeath sussed its a fuckin cannabis boiling day , doh! , lets say the fans are turned upto 11 

so what else 

voles , we have fuckin voles ! like mices but with bigger noseses , it was bad enough yesterday with cows shouting at each other from the boundary of the garden mixed in with dumb sheep bleating because something made a noise but now its fake mice 

grow wise , the indoors fucked , ktc fried to fook , also bugs love me so i must remember to get on with that , hps have been abandoned in favour of led , the outdoor are taking the piss in size and shape , im pozz its not going to look suss wondering around a woodland with a 7 foot plant 

good news im off to ibiza , pearl has my name on it , 7 days of sun sea and my feckin daughters ! this time im taking the kids ,,,,,,,,, fuckit ,,,,,,,,, plans are freaks in ibiza town , west end on the lash , boating watching the sunset at play den bossa , no end of water sports and wallet opening , were off this sunday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2013)

muggys u have such a full life i just dont know how u do it,,


----------



## moggggys (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> muggys u have such a full life i just dont know how u do it,,


ill tell you my life aye 

woke ( late ) , tuna butty , 3 cups of coffee
out to check on the babys , broken branches are us , lashed as best as can be done 
3 watering cans of food for the young uns 
off to b+q to grab 200 quids worth of wood ( im making a shed ) , found the drive ruined 
back then a fun half an hour with a spade tryin to fix the drive ( lost cause ) , half an hour shifting mud from the landslide ( i shit you not ) 
make shed for the next 8 hrs 
dipshit shows up with paperwork , its short , whats new
food
back to shed 
then its a change lights , hps out and leds in 
then its water the tent ( 3 x 10 liter vitalingk with bloom )
then its a half an hour pluck of the fucked plants from the light change 
pot up 6 clones 
water a couple in a tub 
relocate a couple from side to front of house 
then its time to strip the trousers off and sit on my pants drinking jd as its now 9.30 at night and i havnt stopped as per usual 

this is a normal day , started at 10.30 am , finished at 9.30 , sometimes its as late as 3am , growings fun right ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 23, 2013)

morning folks

i passed out at god nos what time and woke up bout 2am been up since, smoking hash then i done some cleaning, was well needed i haven't been staying at me flat much recently but all this shit with the ex means im back here and it needed a good clean.

should have some weed up on me page soon and got 30g of various hash's on route, fuck i do hate waiting tho lol

think im gonna have another culero joint and a bath.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dem sum badbowy digis them don! bet u can weigh sum major zeds on em!! lmao


What's wrong with me josey's like? Take about 3zips.

you pluck the balls to buy them blues yet? I should have smarties n sniff arriving today hopefully....

mornin all. A culero bathtime bifta sounds good I'm going to pa k the bong with ice n try this oil stuff then gan back to bed hahaha


I'm stoned but it deffo needs putting on top of some green


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2747557
> Defo ordering the hood on Friday! Started to get a bit of curl on the odd leaf. Temps in my tent are at 34 atm and it's starting to effect the ladies



Yeh man 34 is too hot try arravhingba bit of ducting from your fan and attach it to your reflector near the bulb Ghats what I've done for me mveg tent worked a treat. Morning bitches by the way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Let u know how them led's work mate .yano moggs as got cash when he's buying them.led:s lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Just checked kyle kushmans FB out and hes just put this pic on its strawberry cough grown veganicly don't tell me this don't look the bollocks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Seen as im whacking pics up here's me clones after 5 days 2 of em tho the leaves have gone yellow????

Lol think them pammys got the better of me last nyt I've forgot tonput a pic of the clones on lmao and now this shitty site won't let me grrrrrrrrr



Finally lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

nice one shawn, i dunno if im right, but the ones with yellow leaves might be rooting fatster than the others, just spray them to give them a feed, u might have to give em light nutes tho

and sthta strawberry caugh looks amazing, green all the way to the chop, thats some good shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheers kode I was wondering why the y ere going yellow just thought they were using the food in leaves I might spray the bottom of the dome with some rhizo what ya rekon... I know mate that's why I bum him so much his bud looks the bollocks and his 1st high time cup he entered he feckin won it lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers kode I was wondering why the y ere going yellow just thought they were using the food in leaves I might spray the bottom of the dome with some rhizo what ya rekon... I know mate that's why I bum him so much his bud looks the bollocks and his 1st high time cup he entered he feckin won it lmao


, well makes sense for plants that are going yellow to be using that energy on rooting, someone might have to conform that tho, and yeah u do bum kyle kushman lmao u ARD fur him?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Lmao Yeh getting pretty stiff intact throbbing lmao. Its Cuz when I first started I was on a yank site that he runs with a few others and I sent him a few questions he replied to em all and gave me some good advice along the way. Just wish England made it legal lay be then wed great to see all the British gurus and they could speak more freely about weed . Mind you I think there's couple of weed gurus on here


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

i sumtimes get some yellowing on the tips not long before they root? seen that happen a fair bit dont no why tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't wait till I see roots boostin through bottom might have a celebratory wank lmao.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

whats happening lads how are we all 2day? so anyone got any clones they want rid of? im happy to ££ for them, ive just set up my 2nd grow area in my loft to use as a veg chamber and need some girls to throw in there and would rather use cuts than s33ds i was a little late setting up so missed my chance to take cuts from my current grow.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

If.no one sorts ya out and I've got any left I'll chuck em your way mate I rekon someone will tho

Oh that's if they root this is my first time lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

morning wank stains....nother warm day i guess...gonna have me wonder round town then pop to me twins..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i sumtimes get some yellowing on the tips not long before they root? seen that happen a fair bit dont no why tho lol


So them rooted ones are they good to go at that? And I've seen these little clone transporter box things is that how you do it? When fairy get em?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If.no one sorts ya out and I've got any left I'll chuck em your way mate I rekon someone will tho
> 
> Oh that's if they root this is my first time lol


cheers mate, not had much luck b4 getting cuts from anyone on here everyone is either wary cos they never sent to me b4 or they have another excuse why they dont wanna send me any lol. let me know if urs root and if u have any going spare dude, i'll even try sending u English currency this time haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So them rooted ones are they good to go at that? And I've seen these little clone transporter box things is that how you do it? When fairy get em?


yeah once rooted they good to go, never seen clone transporter box? most just use bottles.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

wasnt a excuse ghboy ill gladly take your money any day but thought and still think i have PM in my room. 

ive sprayed up and cleaned,increased airflow but the flower tent dont look good im still unsure if its pm i aint seen no bugs but its sumthing thats for shore.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah once rooted they good to go, never seen clone transporter box? most just use bottles.


I'll try nnfind a link for it now it looked bad as fuck Lol

@ Gary boy yeh man well me n u cool anyway mate so no probs I'll let yano


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wasnt a excuse ghboy ill gladly take your money any day but thought and still think i have PM in my room.
> 
> ive sprayed up and cleaned,increased airflow but the flower tent dont look good im still unsure if its pm i aint seen no bugs but its sumthing thats for shore.


its kl sambo i wasnt meaning urself had a cpl ppl promise me cuts that never materialize, i understand that problems like urs happen so can appreciate that but others that just stop msging me after offering its a bit shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl sambo i wasnt meaning urself had a cpl ppl promise me cuts that never materialize, i understand that problems like urs happen so can appreciate that but others that just stop msging me after offering its a bit shit


be able to buy as many as you wont soon enough well soonish anyway once the clones are vegged,cloned,rooted just opened up a silk road page will be selling them on there.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

well im off to take the kids out for lunch, just smoked my last J and skint for a week so need to keep myself occupied so i dont kill someone b4 i get more lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl sambo i wasnt meaning urself had a cpl ppl promise me cuts that never materialize, i understand that problems like urs happen so can appreciate that but others that just stop msging me after offering its a bit shit


Name and shame them lmao!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wasnt a excuse ghboy ill gladly take your money any day but thought and still think i have PM in my room.
> 
> ive sprayed up and cleaned,increased airflow but the flower tent dont look good im still unsure if its pm i aint seen no bugs but its sumthing thats for shore.



sambo absolutely no signs of PM on the livers mate, il pop a close up of the stem and that sambo,, so i think u may have nipped it in the bud, get the bleach out lad


u been giving promises of cuts again MG? u cunt!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

here's them Cline transporter things I'm on about could give you a link Cuz there from my local grow shop lmao I knew I'd seen the fuckers

Oh and has the fairy been yet sambo???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well im off to take the kids out for lunch, just smoked my last J and skint for a week so need to keep myself occupied so i dont kill someone b4 i get more lol


Should of saved that j till u get back lmao ull be all stressed n shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2748418 here's them Cline transporter things I'm on about could give you a link Cuz there from my local grow shop lmao I knew I'd seen the fuckers


hahaha love it! same method as us but in one! ery good haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh man they look good don't they. Just been searching on Google typing all sorts of shit in then realised in seen em in me shop Pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man they look good don't they. Just been searching on Google typing all sorts of shit in then realised in seen em in me shop Pmsl


 lol why pay tho when u can use pop bottles? how much are they?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Pmsl I think they got the price wrong Cuz I'm sure it said £1750 or something Pmsl I bet there about 1.50 or sum thin I'll go up n check sum time this week I need some cal mag anyway

And Yeh didn't even think of pop bottles I can see them trays getting batterd by the posties the cunts


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

rootit packets lol......


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2748418 here's them Cline transporter things I'm on about could give you a link Cuz there from my local grow shop lmao I knew I'd seen the fuckers
> 
> Oh and has the fairy been yet sambo???


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

them scales come today indi i was impressed do gramz oz ect ect nice blue led too.....mollasses come too.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

no fukin scope yet tho grrr


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl sambo i wasnt meaning urself had a cpl ppl promise me cuts that never materialize, i understand that problems like urs happen so can appreciate that but others that just stop msging me after offering its a bit shit


iv got some in a glass of water, will give u a shout when they rooted, bbc tho not one of em fancy clonlys everyone wants.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

jiffys arouved today o, sure they seem small


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

soon expand lad......


IC3M4L3 said:


> jiffys arouved today o, sure they seem small
> View attachment 2748467


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> soon expand lad......


so wat do i do with these fuckers?

i got 25x 24mm if any take il buy summor


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

soak them in water a bit then the expand then plant ya clones lol......just take one out and try yll c.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> so wat do i do with these fuckers?
> 
> i got 25x 24mm if any take il buy summor


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> soak them in water a bit then the expand then plant ya clones lol......just take one out and try yll c.....


cant waist one mate im on a budget!
so thinking this
take snip and drop in bucket oh water with rhiz immidiatly
then get the cube ready and dunk in hormon and stick in cube
do this 25 times and cut the leavs in half,
put in prop box over the other side of grow room, and leave em to condence up

so thats my plan?
oh yeh il soak the cubes in water with a little rhiz u reckon?


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2013)

if you soak them in a mild bloom solution or some rhizotonic i reckon that would help, i do it with root riot cubes and it would prob have the same effect.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

sounds good to me lad....(on a budget thay was only 2 sqid lol)........


IC3M4L3 said:


> cant waist one mate im on a budget!
> so thinking this
> take snip and drop in bucket oh water with rhiz immidiatly
> then get the cube ready and dunk in hormon and stick in cube
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

alas the misting is esential but ther like 20 sods, so found this lil beuty u think be good in prop box?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370671070485

ordering sum clonex too, may as well do it right, had my clones in fridge for like nrly a yr i bet


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

when i go shop ill get some jiffs keep them by me lad if u need anymore.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

he lest me have them 10p for 2 lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh man @ice my man says after u soak em and they expand put em on some kitchen roll to soak up a bit of water as they a bit too wet


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

sup shawny bizzle jazzy fizzle wizzle lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

im gonna try those jiffys put them in me propagator in corner of room when veg......once seedlings have grown and can make 2 mothers b4 i pollenate them.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

got like shitloads of rockwool cubes but dow fancy them.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Should of saved that j till u get back lmao ull be all stressed n shit



i am that mate wish i had kept it myself now, gonna call a cpl mates and see what i can scrounge up for myself till payday, or the cunts that owe me pay up.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got like shitloads of rockwool cubes but dow fancy them.....


they will do good on a bonfirre.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

did anyone chck that link for me here it is again
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370671070485


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

never seen one of those b4 lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did anyone chck that link for me here it is again
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370671070485


u want fog inside the propagator?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

yeh the whole point is to get mist to the leaves,don made his own and its fucking awsome, and its fog ffrom water not like dry ice, for a sqwid fukit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

I went back to a bubbler cos the cheapo chinky foggers kept dying.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I went back to a bubbler cos the cheapo chinky foggers kept dying.


lol "cheepo chin'ee foggas"

those bubblers you and budoslki made look a beast.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

prob wont need one ice just mist it ya self when u go and chek them......but yer i got a bubbler 2 they cheep enuff just get dicent stone in a glass of water think u will have to modify propgator tho so u havent got the pipe for bubbler affecting the seal so drill hole in side or top and feed rubber tube thru .....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I went back to a bubbler cos the cheapo chinky foggers kept dying.


 as long as it works for 4 weeks i dont really care lol,, i seen these chrome ones i think ther better but ther like a score

come harvest il buy the real deal cloner thing, and i thought they need misting more than every 2 days, so i thought buy a fogger and leave it to do its won thing, lke i say i only need 4 weeks outa it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

Aye ghb the bubble ones are a treat set n forget really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as long as it works for 4 weeks i dont really care lol,, i seen these chrome ones i think ther better but ther like a score


Both mine didn't make it that far man


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

this one got 2 outputs on thing is with these they do vibrate a bit and make a bit of noice.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup shawny bizzle jazzy fizzle wizzle lol.....


Hahaha to the motherfuckin grizzle Lol. I'm sound mate me backs feelin better 2day aswell must be the blueys lmao.what u sayin anyway mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

im sayin im swetting like a bredbin on a rape charge lmao....warm again.....just going to chek on me seedlings c how they comming on,........


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha to the motherfuckin grizzle Lol. I'm sound mate me backs feelin better 2day aswell must be the blueys lmao.what u sayin anyway mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

That's the reason I didn't make one of those fogopnic things I wrote everything down yorkie put up on here but thought fuck it the noise would do me head in as its next to my bed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

the aor pump i got dose vibrate a bit well u have a slight buzzing aint to bad tho suppose if put on rubber mat or sommert would reduce it a bit.....or hang it....


shawnybizzle said:


> That's the reason I didn't make one of those fogopnic things I wrote everything down yorkie put up on here but thought fuck it the noise would do me head in as its next to my bed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

air not aor.... lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

any of u nice ppl (lmao nice, bunch of sarcastic bastards more like haha) got anything u can load the fairy up with for me? can return the favor when i chop or can ££ if u want but i need a smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don, do the fogger cloners have to be in complete dark or can u still have em at far side of grow room?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

dont think they 2 bad not 2 strechy.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dont think they 2 bad not 2 strechy.......View attachment 2748566


they looking ok mate but i think they would be better under 6400k cfls as those look like 2700k? blue spec with cfls is best for seedlings or clones until flowering


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

ice man ill send u that air pump i got if u wanna try it long as u ship bk when u got ya new thing......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

................


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer it only for few weeks till can get under me 400.....room full atm.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> they looking ok mate but i think they would be better under 6400k cfls as those look like 2700k? blue spec with cfls is best for seedlings or clones until flowering


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

http://1337x.org/torrent/591090/0/

best copy of this film iv seen so far, gonna give it a try, ill update on the audio an that after iv watched it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer downloading that 1 meself.....


iiKode said:


> http://1337x.org/torrent/591090/0/
> 
> best copy of this film iv seen so far, gonna give it a try, ill update on the audio an that after iv watched it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

audio ment to be a bit shit tho.....we will c....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ice man ill send u that air pump i got if u wanna try it long as u ship bk when u got ya new thing......


aw that would be spot on matey, fucking glad u said that coz i NRLY fuckingNRLY had to follow a guide wat that cunt yorkie wrote WTF! that would not have been cool

and il send u the complete system bak as il be buying a whole cloner,, so save u building one innit.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer no probs lad be sending it first thing....


IC3M4L3 said:


> aw that would be spot on matey, fucking glad u said that coz i NRLY fuckingNRLY had to follow a guide wat that cunt yorkie wrote WTF! that would not have been cool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> audio ment to be a bit shit tho.....we will c....


watched a cam of monsters university with my lil cousins, wernt too bad for a cam r6 line i think it was, there was some noise every now an again but was watchable, unlike most cams, i usually dont bother with anything that aint dvdrip, but theres a few nowadays thats just as good as dvdrip before dvdripo gets released, like hdrip and r6 rips, and webrips are all usually same as dvdrip quality wise.

isit me or does will smith not age, was watchin fresh prince of bellair yesterday, and he looks exactly the same as he did back then


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer me missis usualy goot ad finding good ones.....we just download then plug lappy into projector tv turn surround on and its lust like bein at cinima lol......


iiKode said:


> watched a cam of monsters university with my lil cousins, wernt too bad for a cam r6 line i think it was, there was some noise every now an again but was watchable, unlike most cams, i usually dont bother with anything that aint dvdrip, but theres a few nowadays thats just as good as dvdrip before dvdripo gets released, like hdrip and r6 rips, and webrips are all usually same as dvdrip quality wise.
> 
> isit me or does will smith not age, was watchin fresh prince of bellair yesterday, and he looks exactly the same as he did back then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Got bored so tied all the branches down on the outdoories I tell ya gonna be some bushes these bitches Lol when do they normally start flowering outside in UK? Can't be arsed to Google it Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

U know u lot were on about yellowing potted clones, well the Exo is doin it a bit aswell, u can't tell to much from the pics but its gone from a green to a light green/yellow colour. Just seen some roots reach the bottom of the pot the other day but not many. I've been reading up on it and apparently it's quite common, it does it due to the plants focusing all there energy on rooting. It also said its nothing to worry about and when it's properly rooted they will sort them selfs back out... Well I fucking hope so any way lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Got bored so tied all the branches down on the outdoories I tell ya gonna be some bushes these bitches Lol when do they normally start flowering outside in UK? Can't be arsed to Google it Lol


strain dependant outside, easy sativas start flowering july, bbc start flowering august i think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh I suppose if the new shoots start coming green u know your OK I guess . Look alright tho mate how long they been vegging for ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2748608View attachment 2748612
> U know u lot were on about yellowing potted clones, well the Exo is doin it a bit aswell, u can't tell to much from the pics but its gone from a green to a light green/yellow colour. Just seen some roots reach the bottom of the pot the other day but not many. I've been reading up on it and apparently it's quite common, it does it due to the plants focusing all there energy on rooting. It also said its nothing to worry about and when it's properly rooted they will sort them selfs back out... Well I fucking hope so any way lol



wat medium u using spoon? im on bags of canna pro ... exo doesnt yellow to my knowledge,, its medium or heat cant be nowt else


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> strain dependant outside, easy sativas start flowering july, bbc start flowering august i think


Can't wait to see what I pull off these I did 1 years ago but didn't have a clue about growing then. still got an oz tho Lol and it tasted nice. I chopped it as soon as I started seeing brown hairs what a nob lmao . Not this time they going full term


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Coco's the bollocks not unless you wanna spend ages making your own soil mixes n shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait to see what I pull off these I did 1 years ago but didn't have a clue about growing then. still got an oz tho Lol and it tasted nice. I chopped it as soon as I started seeing brown hairs what a nob lmao . Not this time they going full term


yeh pateince mate at the end, seriously u start getting shit in your head and reasons why u should cjhop, just leave emand post pics the guys here will let u know......for a price muahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait to see what I pull off these I did 1 years ago but didn't have a clue about growing then. still got an oz tho Lol and it tasted nice. I chopped it as soon as I started seeing brown hairs what a nob lmao . Not this time they going full term


well tieing them down, gonna be a surprise for ur boys birthday in the garden, ull be sat in one of the bushes watching for mold while he cuts his cake lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

u deff want this ice....? cos ill go and ship it now...???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

any of u guys got a 1.2w x 1.2d x 2.0h tent u willing to part with i bought a tent but its to big for my room so would happily swap for the smaller size, mine is 165cm wide 180cm high and 65cm deep far to big for my 400w to fill. i need something that isnt just as wide so anything up to 1.2 metres wide is ideal as im only gonna be doing 8 plants in a aero setup and this fit nicely in the 120cm tents.

my tent is as follows if anyone interested


*Product Features:** Completely Light-tight, waterproof and air-tight material.
* Silver Mylar lined interior for maximum use of light.
* 600D polyester aluminum coating inside (not cheap 210D).
* Velcro fasteners.
* Mylar Silver lining, SBS Zips,Thick Cloth
* 100% PVC FREE - WILL NOT KILL YOUR PLANTS!
* Removable water-proof floor for spillages.
* Inlet/Outlet vents for fans.
* Quick and easy to assemble, lightproof, brilliant silver interior.
* Adjustable intake and exhaust vents.
* Military grade zips give full access to the crop.
* The ideal environment for home cultivation!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh can't wait to see what the sun can really to these bad girls don't worry Ice you know me bizzle aka daily pics lmao. And Yeh kode fuck knows what I'm gonna do I've got loads of black plastic might just cover em for a few hours or get a couple of fence panels to hide em???? Found some bastard caterpillars on em yesterday only on the haze tho for some reason making like a web on em the dirty Arab cunts lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

no fairy today ice, all i got was some new boxer shorts i ordered from a dodge catalog, 2 free E's from holland as samples space monkeys i think they called pillreport says they are shit, and some bank card.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I suppose if the new shoots start coming green u know your OK I guess . Look alright tho mate how long they been vegging for ?


I potted it last Monday mate, not seen much growth really. It has grown abit but it's not taken off.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

got a lovely looking 18oz 28day matured sirloin in the fridge aint had a steak in yonks but carnt be arsed to cook it, so just had some ham rolls instead and 2 e's lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

The roots might just be still filling out mate on not sure but after a week and a half I'd expect to see a bit of growth you ain't been over watering have you?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat medium u using spoon? im on bags of canna pro ... exo doesnt yellow to my knowledge,, its medium or heat cant be nowt else


I'm using canna pro aswell mate. I was thinking it was the heat but I read that it's quite common for freshly potted clones to yellow a bit while there rooting. But I dunno tbh iv never had one do it before.... :S


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got a lovely looking 18oz 28day matured sirloin in the fridge aint had a steak in yonks but carnt be arsed to cook it, so just had some ham rolls instead and 2 e's lmao


Hahahahha proper dinner mine should be with you soon mate u ain't far from me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

when i potted my clones in coco took a whyle for them to take off......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

got me missus in the kitchen now cooking a nice roast chicken dinner for me and the kids, not had a decent home cooked meal in weeks been living on dominoes and mcD's so im looking forward to this munch, then its time to head out and try round up some fannys that owe me take their cash and then try get some puff for tonight.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> got me missus in the kitchen now cooking a nice roast chicken dinner for me and the kids, not had a decent home cooked meal in weeks been living on dominoes and mcD's so im looking forward to this munch, then its time to head out and try round up some fannys that owe me take their cash and then try get some puff for tonight.


i never understand tick gboy, ive sold weed a long time never really any thing else that i just consume lol but never have or would i do tick, cause's to much ag........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahha proper dinner mine should be with you soon mate u ain't far from me


thats the mad thing shawny sumtimes you find when people are fairly close then it takes that extra day or two??? just normal first class im talking bout, but ive sent stuff as far as the scottish isles and got there next day with just first class.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i never understand tick gboy, ive sold weed a long time never really any thing else that i just consume lol but never have or would i do tick, cause's to much ag........


i dont normally mate but i let a cpl ppl away with it this time cos it was ma cuz and my step daughters dad so didnt think id have hassle getting it back but been waiting 11 days now and was meant to have it 3 days after i gave it, its not a lot but when ive no smoke that £85 im owed buys me a Q, fags, skins and some beers for the night


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

well its been sent ice was only 6 sqid postage not to bad threw them 4 jiffys i had lying about in box for ya too lad.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

couldn't resist while we were talkin about em I rekon there gonna be monsters Lol. @ sambo Lol slight problem I used 2nd class Pmsl the only ones I had and couldn't be arsed to walk to shop Lol won't be long tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont normally mate but i let a cpl ppl away with it this time cos it was ma cuz and my step daughters dad so didnt think id have hassle getting it back but been waiting 11 days now and was meant to have it 3 days after i gave it, its not a lot but when ive no smoke that £85 im owed buys me a Q, fags, skins and some beers for the night



too fucking right 85 quid is 85squid especially when ya skint not to be sniffed at or forgotton when you got fuck all yourself, i just dont do it tho mate and never would weed heads are almost as bad as smackheads especially if the weeds good they always find the money in the end, not that i sell small amounts dnt sell much at the min lol aint got fuck all but when i have i like it gone quick.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i never understand tick gboy, ive sold weed a long time never really any thing else that i just consume lol but never have or would i do tick, cause's to much ag........


if i do tick i get more money sellin like 450 an oz or summit, but stoopid people round here, have the cash and decide not to pay you, some retards just dont understand, u rip me off once all good cuz u miss a chance to keep earning buy sellin. but i guess some people are just young and absolute retards, not buisness savvy i suppose


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2748676 couldn't resist while we were talkin about em I rekon there gonna be monsters Lol. @ sambo Lol slight problem I used 2nd class Pmsl the only ones I had and couldn't be arsed to walk to shop Lol won't be long tho


you fucking cheap bastard lol second class lmao

just messing mate they will get here and ill let u no if they the real mcoy, like i say if you have the amount u say and they are not cheap weak generics then your sitting on a few quid there bizzle.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh get that dough back mate l. Fuck lays man toouch hassle not unless u know there good for it 

@ sambo Yeh there real mate in had 3 last night I bought a box 4 me self Lol I like em anyway still feeling em now and typing is a feckin struggle lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> too fucking right 85 quid is 85squid especially when ya skint not to be sniffed at or forgotton when you got fuck all yourself, i just dont do it tho mate and never would weed heads are almost as bad as smackheads especially if the weeds good they always find the money in the end, not that i sell small amounts dnt sell much at the min lol aint got fuck all but when i have i like it gone quick.


i had to wait 2 weeks for 70 quid, when i had fuckall, just straight up told him, ur own fault for sellin it an thinkin im a softy, then buyin mkat wif it, thinkin ur gettin money, told him he aint gettin the steam off my shyte from now on, quite sad realy because if he worked wif me woulda had weed way way cheaper than the norm, even told him that beforehand, but think this harvest gonna go sell grams to all his freinds mad cheap just to piss him off

yeah thers a boy near me who can shift a shit tone of weed, gonna sort him out with a little bit, and make the cunt jelly


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

think its also areas some people have to lay on etc cause the area hasnt got much money, i live in a town where theres more demand for qaulity drugs than there is supply and plenty of cash to buy for them.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i had to wait 2 weeks for 70 quid, when i had fuckall, just straight up told him, ur own fault for sellin it an thinkin im a softy, then buyin mkat wif it, thinkin ur gettin money, told him he aint gettin the steam off my shyte from now on, quite sad realy because if he worked wif me woulda had weed way way cheaper than the norm, even told him that beforehand, but think this harvest gonna go sell grams to all his freinds mad cheap just to piss him off


tick is just hassle kode fullstop.

and unless your helping a pal not needed if the weed is good enough.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tick is just hassle kode fullstop.
> 
> and unless your helping a pal not needed if the weed is good enough.


yeah, fuckin kids man, fuckem ill stick with a few guys i know and thats that.

@ gary, staple gun allways works, i ended up chattin to my guy on facebook told him ill be down on tuesday with a staple gun if he dont have my cash, he came up on monday with it all there and a sack of weed, also didnt want his dad knowin he was sellin weed, fuckin fools hes only 2 year younger than me, fuckin kids.

common sense dogood = Earn more


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

i know i'll get it in the end the cunts just dodging me for now but being family and shit they cant hide forever, prob cos they wud rather spend their cash on booze for the decent weather, but i'll be chapping doors tonight so hopefully it will be resolved in a cpl hrs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh get that dough back mate l. Fuck lays man toouch hassle not unless u know there good for it
> 
> @ sambo Yeh there real mate in had 3 last night I bought a box 4 me self Lol I like em anyway still feeling em now and typing is a feckin struggle lmao View attachment 2748686


thats not tamazepam u twat lmao

more demand for real tamzepam, but i would still be intrested in the diazepam.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

these pills are alrite, pillreport.com there was a few shit reviews so i double dropped em whilst on the vods, feeling gooooooooooooood i must say.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats not tamazepam u twat lmao
> 
> more demand for real tamzepam, but i would still be intrested in the diazepam.


we would be talking new prices tho, diazepam and tamazepam are two quite different benzos shawny mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

I said blueys didn't I Lol I thought that's what they are ya mong Lol ur getting mixed up again in that crazy head head of yours lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I said blueys didn't I Lol I thought that's what they are ya mong Lol ur getting mixed up again in that crazy head head of yours lmao


sorry mate i may be lol you did say bluey's didnt ya it was tamzepam off imc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Hahahahahaha u crazy mofo lmao apparently he can get these crazy steroids aswell nut I don't donfuck all with that but if any one does I'll ask him exactly what are


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahaha u crazy mofo lmao apparently he can get these crazy steroids aswell nut I don't donfuck all with that but if any one does I'll ask him exactly what are


anavar? im not into them mate i got man boobs steroids aint for me lol there is a big demand for them tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

He said the bloke makes em himself there capsules I think apparently he's feckin massive Lol but no not into that but if unwanna vracknat getting rid of em there ,there if u get me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

i still aint forgot bout ya tamz just been busy got to pic perscript up....can only send u a strip tho as need them meself lol.......last few fukin nites i aint had non been a killer......


newuserlol said:


> we would be talking new prices tho, diazepam and tamazepam are two quite different benzos shawny mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i still aint forgot bout ya tamz just been busy got to pic perscript up....can only send u a strip tho as need them meself lol.......last few fukin nites i aint had non been a killer......


honest mate if u need em just keep hold of em, i mean that bro, i just keep getting confusd with shawny


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

na man its ok can send strips ere n there....got me old dear to get them off her doc 2 for me so im all good lad.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

what other tabs u after?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

how best you reckon to smuggle a couple of E to germany? i'm flying n haven't had chance to post owt. thinking in a bag of sweets i can just glue back together? and no i'm not shoving them up me pumper afore you lot get any ideas i'll be high as a kite by touchdown foaming out me arse end

reckon a few blues n amy's will be alright in me toiletries bag.

completely forgot to tell work i'll be off on friday hahaha oops


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

have like a bag of nuts or sommert on ya in hand bagage what ever and pop them in bottom of bag.....or u kno ya grips on bottom of boots trainders what not wedge them in there......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> how best you reckon to smuggle a couple of E to germany? i'm flying n haven't had chance to post owt. thinking in a bag of sweets i can just glue back together? and no i'm not shoving them up me pumper afore you lot get any ideas i'll be high as a kite by touchdown foaming out me arse end
> 
> reckon a few blues n amy's will be alright in me toiletries bag.
> 
> completely forgot to tell work i'll be off on friday hahaha oops


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

trainers.....


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 24, 2013)

If it's only a few then gaffer tape em into your pants or something! Easy...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

imffuclj thsm pillz zrfs hlooos


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

english?.....


newuserlol said:


> imffuclj thsm pillz zrfs hlooos


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

I think them pills have kicked in thought so earlier when he was all like "no leave it imc if u need em and I mean that mate "


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

Think sambos collapsed on his keyboard lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a comparison on how much the exos grown.
View attachment 2748714View attachment 2748715


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

stcik um up ya arse! shit ivae had mobiles up ther beofre,, no shit, well ther was and sum blood but was worth it LMAO

imc/j// whoever iv pmds u bow that bullber cowie mate, im in if u is like,, nice 1


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

Arrrrrrrrgh  what the fuck is goin on with uploading pics on here lately!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

I find if ya log out then in again it works for me Lol piss take tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

Fucking things have to turn up from silkroad yet lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> stcik um up ya arse! shit ivae had mobiles up ther beofre,, no shit, well ther was and sum blood but was worth it LMAO
> 
> imc/j// whoever iv pmds u bow that bullber cowie mate, im in if u is like,, nice 1


I bet u made sure it was one of them massive old things aswell dint like the very first Vodafone lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

So u want any blueys then don?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 24, 2013)

BUSTED chillin in my room knock on the door old man walks in big ziplock bag full of green sitting on the end of my bed 

try blocking his view then as him and my mum leave i hear my old man say "hes growing cannabis in there" mum says "really?"

old man says "dunno cause i couldnt really see" then they left

what else could that of possibly been on the end of my bed?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

pics work fine for me ya reprobates


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> BUSTED chillin in my room knock on the door old man walks in big ziplock bag full of green sitting on the end of my bed
> 
> try blocking his view then as him and my mum leave i hear my old man say "hes growing cannabis in there" mum says "really?"
> 
> ...


a pillow.....

if they bring it up again act offended, usually tricks the old buggers, my granda nearly caught me wifajoint i told him that was profound anmd acted like he just said iv got a small dick


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> a pillow.....
> 
> if they bring it up again act offended, usually tricks the old buggers, my granda nearly caught me wifajoint i told him that was profound anmd acted like he just said iv got a small dick


a big green pillow in a ziplock bag lol.....acting offended does work though done it plenty of times


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

How old r u jedi? Just.tell em must tell em ya smoke weed better than going out getting pissed and beatin the shit out our some one ya get me Lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How old r u jedi? Ducks em must tell em ya smoke weed better than going out getting pissed and beatin the shit out our some one ya get me Lol


im 25....they must know i smoke it ive been to dam 9 times lol dont really want them knowing i grow it though

nobody knows what im doing i even have friends that dont know i smoke the less people know the better in my opinion


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

So u live wiv ur peeps and grow weed.in there house and they don't know hats off to ya mate lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

@ic3 ye big bellend, did that converter and games work ok for ye??

and te fuck with that fogger m8, wet the jiffys in warm water till they expand, plant ur clones in them with clonex on em like I told u in pm, and let them be in the prop in the side of ur veg room and they'll be grand. Don't wanna sound like a cunt m8 but I'm really after a couple of them psycho so anything u need to know ill help u out 

@sambo ye cunt, off ur face on a Wednesday afternoon.....jealousy strikes lol!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

lol just had a dude messag eme for 40 slh cuts? my god, yeh il bring 10 oz with me when i meat u stranger LMAO

madness

and who the fuk runs the real slh now anwyays?

yeh works MG gotta whip it apart and give it good clean, fucking carts!
havent had a smoke of that yet,, been to ill mate, i endeour to try it out late rmind!

im trying diffrent methods at once ssee which works better, its no biggy tto knock one togther, fuk if yman can then i can 50x better yano?

no shortage on light or equipment so fek it


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So u live wiv ur peeps and grow weed.in there house and they don't know hats off to ya mate lmao


i know a lot of people will disagree with what im doing but fuck em....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So u live wiv ur peeps and grow weed.in there house and they don't know hats off to ya mate lmao


When I grew at home in my bedroom in a tent, my Ma knew but told me not to tell my dad cos he'd crack up. My dad knew and told me not to tell my mum lol, still to this day they still think the other one knew nothing about it lol, must get em together someday and tell them the truth.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol just had a dude messag eme for 40 slh cuts? my god, yeh il bring 10 oz with me when i meat u stranger LMAO
> 
> madness
> 
> ...


Lol fucking rem. I dunno but I wanna give slh a go next round. I bought some when I went to dam in January and loved it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Lol fucking rem. I dunno but I wanna give slh a go next round. I bought some when I went to dam in January and loved it!


yeh its getting the clone only version or sum mad cut of it but thatcunt chedz had it but hardely shared before he ripped and fucked off


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @sambo ye cunt, off ur face on a Wednesday afternoon.....jealousy strikes lol!!


hes prolly chinky eyed right now dnt know whats goin on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i know a lot of people will disagree with what im doing but fuck em....


I don't disagree its fookin bang on mate canna fault ya just don't know how unable not been sussed u must be some stealth mofo


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> i know a lot of people will disagree with what im doing but fuck em....


fuckin ninja mate, sneeky sneeky


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lol bit like my room in my bedroom i had to put wallpaper on it cos of kids...they think its a big wardrobe lol....but kids kno they arnt aloud in our bedroom pluss when we get up in morning out door is locked.....


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 24, 2013)

cant be too careful guys....keeping your mouth shut is 80% of the work done lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> cant be too careful guys....keeping your mouth shut is 80% of the work done lol



fucking right there mate thats partly why i moved cos split up with ma ex and didnt like her knowing where i grew my shit at


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh its hard work try a keep it away from the. Kids u know how nosey they are I'm sure they know but god knows Lol might have to have a chat to em soon )))


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Before I grew in my room at my parents, we had an old garage out the back, I built a 1.2m grow room with ply and planted some bagseed, they never knew about that one until my dad past me in the house one day and says quietly "I think them things out there could do with bein watered" lol, I was like "what things"....he says "that fucking garden you've got out there" lol. After that while I was away working I had him check on them and water them once for me lol. He even help me get rid of the bags of pebbles and roots when I ripped that last grow down and give me somewhere to store all my equipment, not a bad old fella


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

well i cudnt track down the 2 wee dicks that owe me but i did however get a tap and bought myself a half Q of psychosis for £35 off a friend and fellow grower, sitting smoking a J now and about to crack open the beers,


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking right there mate thats partly why i moved cos split up with ma ex and didnt like her knowing where i grew my shit at


fucking too right m8 ex's can turn evil in a second just for the sake of it....

good too see you back up and running again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

haf q? aint that a eigth? for what 35? shit i do q's at 40 

u sure its real physcosis?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Before I grew in my room at my parents, we had an old garage out the back, I built a 1.2m grow room with ply and planted some bagseed, they never knew about that one until my dad past me in the house one day and says quietly "I think them things out there could do with bein watered" lol, I was like "what things"....he says "that fucking garden you've got out there" lol. After that while I was away working I had him check on them and water them once for me lol. He even help me get rid of the bags of pebbles and roots when I ripped that last grow down and give me somewhere to store all my equipment, not a bad old fella


sounds a bit like my old grandad when he was alive lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haf q? aint that a eigth? for what 35? shit i do q's at 40
> 
> u sure its real physcosis?


yeah its the proper shiz my mate grows clone only has been for years. i know the price sounds high but its the best im gonna get round here most fuckers are selling 1.1g score bags and i refuse to pay more than a tenner a gram and even that is grudgingly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haf q? aint that a eigth? for what 35? shit i do q's at 40
> 
> u sure its real physcosis?


Well I'll tek an o then !!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lads if my blue cheese is ok after cured ect what shld i let that go for a oz?....cos round my ends they rite robbin cunts try n get me to flog it for 160 n what not......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lads if my blue cheese is ok after cured ect what shld i let that go for a oz?....cos round my ends they rite robbin cunts try n get me to flog it for 160 n what not......


i'd be looking for at least £200 an oz m8


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer thats what i was thinkin....


Garybhoy11 said:


> i'd be looking for at least £200 an oz m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haf q? aint that a eigth? for what 35? shit i do q's at 40
> 
> u sure its real physcosis?


U doin me an o then?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thats what i was thinkin....


 Fuck that Imc dry Nd cure it proper Nd knock it out at £220


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

if sum1 came with all the cash id sell at 150 for the lot per oz, if its a pal singles or u lot be 160, anyone else i try get it up ther at 180 ish but fuk its hard, even tho round my way its 2+ for shite!


nom nom tea time!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

well at 200...4k dont sound bad.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thats what i was thinkin....


Depends what folk are like in your area most folk will pay in bulk in 200 max.normally 180s if its in singles 220 -240s


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

well round my ends thay try n knok u to 160 but usualy 180 to 200 for half dicent shit....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

thats if i get 2 oz a plant


imcjayt said:


> well at 200...4k dont sound bad.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry typing might b a bit fucked just ad another 2 lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

ha ha hold on ice on me way......


IC3M4L3 said:


> if sum1 came with all the cash id sell at 150 for the lot per oz, if its a pal singles or u lot be 160, anyone else i try get it up ther at 180 ish but fuk its hard, even tho round my way its 2+ for shite!
> View attachment 2748832
> 
> nom nom tea time!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats if i get 2 oz a plant


How many u got again? And u got a 400 ain't ya ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

10 under 2 400w hps....


shawnybizzle said:


> How many u got again? And u got a 400 ain't ya ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Here ic3 ill swap ye lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sorry typing might b a bit fucked just ad another 2 lmao


ur gonna be rattling soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 10 under 2 400w hps....


Yeh man 2 piece sounds good.maybe 2/1/4 u never know man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ur gonna be rattling soon


Hahahahaha going cold.turkey n shit naaah I'm I'll be alright I'll start sending em you and get u on em lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha going cold.turkey n shit naaah I'm I'll be alright I'll start sending em you and get u on em lmao


im alright, only on occasion will i take shit like that.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

anyone watched ablivion?...just about to watch it.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

catch u in a bizzle.........


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Silkroad fortune cookies....oohhhh what could be inside, a few pills, a bit of hash lol, I fuckin wish


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im alright, only on occasion will i take shit like that.


Yeh same me mate me backs in a bad way and in tell ya these are fuclingbhelping lmao and I like the little buzz uanhet off em lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 24, 2013)

Day 30 and lookin quite happy. little bit of curl but on the whole looking good. considering the 10000 degree temps we have been having lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

yeh u can see ther not as stressed as the middle one, 

wait did sum1 say they run 10 under a 400? mate half that number and ul get MUCH better yeilds easy, shit u dont do 10 under a 600 maybe a 1k,, 100 watts per plant!!

i gotta go grow house today, get a table down in the grow room ect ect
oh yeh and feed um, shit my lives are taking off just looked and DDAAAMNN only just a 6 days and ther fuckers! they do like MH i may be a convert, we will see

eew chips n currty MG how very irish of ya! nasty,,, i like to cook me own shit thanx, im starting to get int cooking, since im not not burning me mash ima start cooking other shit, did a wikid sheards pie other day and sum sweet n sour, since my livers are fucked gotta try live as long as i can and that means eat properly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

ok i menna say my liver is fucked not my livers lol

dik me


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

I ain't at home m8 or I'd be cooking, I'd kill for spuds and stuff but by time I finish work and get washed and shit there's no where open but take sways down here. That's why I said ill swap ye lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

im alive, lol sometimes pillreport.com chats shit a few reviwz on there said the space monkeys where shit, bollax i been taking mdma fifteen years nwo and these are where good pills i think the fact i double deopped them added to it all,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

got a Aero kit for sale if anyones interested

Details
The Aeroponic Panda Aero System is a high quality system for growing 8 to 40 plants. It can be used for propagation, seed germination or cultivation from a clone. This provides a huge advantage by eliminating the stress of transplantation and improvement of production cycles.
The Panda Aero System also eliminates the necessity of growing large and heavy because the plants require only a handful of clay pebbles or rockwool cubes to support them. Plant roots grow through the mesh basket in the space below where they are continuously irrigated with a highly oxygenated nutrient, enabling extremely fast growth rates and high yields.
Every component has been specially designed by GHE and is of high quality. Designed for the grower who wants the best on the market. 


Why buy the system Panda Aero Ghe?
- Fully self contained and ready to use
- The rectangular shape makes it easy to use in any area
- The large reservoir of nutrients provides a good supply of water and helps regulate pH levels
- The black color inside of the tank protects the roots from light
- The white color outside of the tank reflects heat and protects the nutrient solution from high temperatures
- It fits in any dark-room 1.2 x 1.2m


Additional Information
Name Panda Aero System - General Hydroponics
Manufacturer GHE
Number of Plants 8 - 40 plants
Measures (cm) 125x62x53
Hight (cm) 53
Width (cm) 125
Deepth (cm) 62
Tank Capacity (Lt) 125
Recommended Light 600w Hps/Mh
Recommended grow medium Expanded Clay Pebbles / Rockwool Cubes


sells new for over £300, mine has been used for about 8 months but is still in perfect working order i just dont have the time or patience for anything other than soil growing lol, looking for £75 ono


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im alive, lol sometimes pillreport.com chats shit a few reviwz on there said the space monkeys where shit, bollax i been taking mdma fifteen years nwo and these are where good pills i think the fact i double deopped them added to it all,


Good pills then m8? How u feel now, feel shit or feel fine? I'm sure you've something there to help u anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Good pills then m8? How u feel now, feel shit or feel fine? I'm sure you've something there to help u anyway lol


im still buzzing me tits of them mg, but yeah am drrnking, nothing arrived today but all is transit now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im still buzzing me tits of them mg, but yeah am drrnking, nothing arrived today but all is transit now.


Happy days lol. I never take pills without drinkin, some reason the two always go together


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Happy days lol. I never take pills without drinkin, some reason the two always go together


do deffo feel better pissed up aswel,

i got no fucking hoter sumfin is up, kettle bash here i come, lol

i have no ides what theat above is abour? ive forgotton already.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Mmmmm me me mate just finished half a bottle if voddy a couple of blueys just need some more voddy now ya get mi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> do deffo feel better pissed up aswel,
> 
> i got no fucking hoter sumfin is up, kettle bash here i come, lol
> 
> i have no ides what theat above is abour? ive forgotton already.


Bra fuckin vo sir!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

I ain't had a drink in a couple of weeks now I think, even longer since I had a few pills....yous cunts know how to get a fella in the mood lol. Goina have te get a swally when I get home, ain't got no pills about tho.,maybe a good thing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bra fuckin vo sir!


i got no orders threw either today from the road, am reallybhoping me conzepam but could be friday, and dont forget 5 of them hav your name on them mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

fucking driniking! i never drank alcolhol whilest on pills, only water and a shed load of it AVVIN IT LARGE IN mos!!! AWW YEH BABY

sambos having a huge house party and only he is invited, dance mat out and barbie girl blasting thru his dolby pro logic widescreen bluray 14" tv LMAO


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

I turned of the lights, set the ac for 19 c and fuked off to Amsterdam for the day, smoked 150 euros worth of hash and weed wiv my daughter, had a steak lunch and wine, more smoke then back home, totally pointless imo as th weed was wank, but she enjoyed it and took lots of photos, hows u lot then.......im on the bacardi


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking driniking! i never drank alcolhol whilest on pills, only water and a shed load of it AVVIN IT LARGE IN mos!!! AWW YEH BABY
> 
> sambos having a huge house party and only he is invited, dance mat out and barbie girl blasting thru his dolby pro logic widescreen bluray 14" tv LMAO



i did actually fall asleep but was bopping to some tunes not long before.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> I turned of the lights, set the ac for 19 c and fuked off to Amsterdam for the day, smoked 150 euros worth of hash and weed wiv my daughter, had a steak lunch and wine, more smoke then back home, totally pointless imo as th weed was wank, but she enjoyed it and took lots of photos, hows u lot then.......im on the bacardi


Fuck that sounds like a nice day there indi, pity about the weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

some pics from 2night day 8 of flowering sorry for the shitty quality but my cam is fucked so using my phone now.

pic 1 is Blue grape dream 12 days from seed under 12/12
pic 2 is 1st blue cheese clone
pic 3 is 2nd blue cheese clone
pic 4 is dinafem cheese s33d
pic 5 is holy grail kush clone


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> I turned of the lights, set the ac for 19 c and fuked off to Amsterdam for the day, smoked 150 euros worth of hash and weed wiv my daughter, had a steak lunch and wine, more smoke then back home, totally pointless imo as th weed was wank, but she enjoyed it and took lots of photos, hows u lot then.......im on the bacardi


howdy mate

yeah im all good, bit wrecked but whats new hay lol gald you had a nice time in the dam even if a little exensive


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck that sounds like a nice day there indi, pity about the weed


actually mg I was well chuffed cos its the first time I been there wen I no my good stuff is bttr, did have some lovely moroccon hash flavour wise, but Amsterdam coffee shop used to b my bench mark of wat was commercial cannabis an ive made many trips there, was very good to spend time with my eldest (of many) and get tha t shirt tho.......cooool city indeed


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy mate
> 
> yeah im all good, bit wrecked but whats new hay lol gald you had a nice time in the dam even if a little exensive


yeah man stepping out from home seems to cause cash haemorrhage these days, wont b goin anywhere for a while, I like stayin at home tbh


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy mate
> 
> yeah im all good, bit wrecked but whats new hay lol gald you had a nice time in the dam even if a little exensive


noooooooo......u haven't done the shipment fffs lmfao that was quite a collection of dangerous drugs u got cumin....ahhhhhh a little bit o opium .....nooooooooo...ahhhhhhhhhhhh,


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmmm me me mate just finished half a bottle if voddy a couple of blueys just need some more voddy now ya get mi


that combo will make u bash the missus...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> noooooooo......u haven't done the shipment fffs lmfao that was quite a collection of dangerous drugs u got cumin....ahhhhhh a little bit o opium .....nooooooooo...ahhhhhhhhhhhh,


no mate they aint arrived yet and i no the dangers indi im big boy, is just a blow out havent had one in over 6months indi.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

I've never been damn but unheard the weed over here is just as good if not better and my mates been a few times and he saysy weeds better!!! Made my head swell.abit Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate they aint arrived yet and i no the dangers indi im big boy, is just a blow out havent had one in over 6months indi.


go for it big boy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that combo will make u bash the missus...


Was as In a good way or a bad way? Lmao think the only bash I've got in me is head against the wall lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've never been damn but unheard the weed over here is just as good if not better and my mates been a few times and he saysy weeds better!!! Made my head swell.abit Lol


yeah one of the places it was well grown but picked early, the others poor resin and calx development, prolly sufferin wiv da heat too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah one of the places it was well grown but picked early, the others poor resin and calx development, prolly sufferin wiv da heat too


If I went I'd just be after the best hash I'd love to go Cali and check all there oils n hash out they look the bomb

I've aleays Ade hash the gumby way its nice and gets ya matters but I can just tell its nothing like the proper Ice water hash so going for it I'm gonna become a master at this shit lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

so far ive had 2 psychosis joints, 2 bongs, & 6 cans of carlsberg still plenty more in the fridge and still got about 2g of smoke left,........ carlsberg dont do good nights but if they did this would be a damn good start !!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was as In a good way or a bad way? Lmao think the only bash I've got in me is head against the wall lmao


jus kidding, but alcohol an blues usually be makin people violent, never tried that combo mysel but seen afew mates fighting after aht


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> go for it big boy


i fucking am mate the 30g of hash aint getting touched only sold, but kinda hoping they all arrived same sorta time cause will take that oxy 40mg in the morning after breakfast not sniffing it or even lik off the tab release, i find with no opiete tolerance a 40mg oxy will buzz me day and night then smoked me rock and the relax with some benzos hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so far ive had 2 psychosis joints, 2 bongs, & 6 cans of carlsberg still plenty more in the fridge and still got about 2g of smoke left,........ carlsberg dont do good nights but if they did this would be a damn good start !!


nice one gaz, how u bin doin m8, used to love the beer but aint had one fer 4 years, jus wine, Bacardi or brandy, that psychosis sounds nice got a couple o clones meself so lookin forward to it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> jus kidding, but alcohol an blues usually be makin people violent, never tried that combo mysel but seen afew mates fighting after aht


Naaaaaa i ain't like that I'm about as easy going as ya get mate unless you fucknwithy fam.Lol I'll probably be all over her when she gets all loved up n that Lol

Remember u are in jock land lmao they fight at primarks don't they hahahahaha


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i fucking am mate the 30g of hash aint getting touched only sold, but kinda hoping they all arrived same sorta time cause will take that oxy 40mg in the morning after breakfast not sniffing it or even lik off the tab release, i find with no opiete tolerance a 40mg oxy will buzz me day and night then smoked me rock and the relax with some benzos hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


proper mind sauna, sounds like bliss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Arrgggghhhhh stopntalkin bout pycosis making me proper jealous lmao and I'm in to grolsh or redsripe I think bottled grolsh smells like weed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i fucking am mate the 30g of hash aint getting touched only sold, but kinda hoping they all arrived same sorta time cause will take that oxy 40mg in the morning after breakfast not sniffing it or even lik off the tab release, i find with no opiete tolerance a 40mg oxy will buzz me day and night then smoked me rock and the relax with some benzos hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I'll have a henry of that hash if its going through here like?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> proper mind sauna, sounds like bliss


i need to escape for a day or two mate this shit with the ex has hurt me a little i wont lie, and like the twat i am found solace in getting off my face.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

Sambo your gonna have to make sure you don't be getting high on your own supply 

Edit: fair one, your havin it rough man


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll have a henry of that hash if its going through here like?


wont be cheap bizzle, and talk to me about it through email, if ya iterested


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice one gaz, how u bin doin m8, used to love the beer but aint had one fer 4 years, jus wine, Bacardi or brandy, that psychosis sounds nice got a couple o clones meself so lookin forward to it


hows it going indi? all is good m8 got moved house and all set up again so im back in action thank fuck. i like ma beers or whisky but not much of a drinker apart from that, prefer my smoke to a booze. the psycho is nice, got a bit off ma mate earlier and its the fucking shit felt like i had smoked 5 after 1 joint


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sambo your gonna have to make sure you don't be getting high on your own supply


im gonna get there tho don got this one page open, another withing the month totally of my own and got another backer who wants to front it all for a page when back from holiday.

my partner the original one is stll my main man tho wanted to get a page up for over a year and will never forget the help he/she gave me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Arrgggghhhhh stopntalkin bout pycosis making me proper jealous lmao and I'm in to grolsh or redsripe I think bottled grolsh smells like weed lol


i like Peroni or Tuborg if im buing ma own beers, but my brother in law left 15 cans of carlsberg at the weekend so ive decided to tan them myself 2night


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i need to escape for a day or two mate this shit with the ex has hurt me a little i wont lie, and like the twat i am found solace in getting off my face.........


I though ubwerw jokingly when unsaid that mate depends whether u want her or not don't it? I've just been through a lot of shit but alls cushy now some times its. Better tonswollow ya.pride aint specially if ya got kids n ting


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

for the pisshead we all no i can be i dont and have never drunk beer,wine,ciders etc only spirits and ony vodka really although i do like the jagggerbombs


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i need to escape for a day or two mate this shit with the ex has hurt me a little i wont lie, and like the twat i am found solace in getting off my face.........


yeah man its always been tha way, they don't realise how fukin upsettin all this is cos we don't show it.....fukin terrible m8 I feel for you


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I though ubwerw jokingly when unsaid that mate depends whether u want her or not don't it? I've just been through a lot of shit but alls cushy now some times its. Better tonswollow ya.pride aint specially if ya got kids n ting


nothing to swallow shauny she told me she dont love me no more and i aint the sort of man she wants ti be with forever lol fair enough love thanks for that lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> for the pisshead we all no i can be i dont and have never drunk beer,wine,ciders etc only spirits and ony vodka really although i do like the jagggerbombs


JAGGERBOMBS !!! how could i forget about them u canny beat a few jaggerbombs on a night out or in...or any night for that matter


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> JAGGERBOMBS !!! how could i forget about them u canny beat a few jaggerbombs on a night out or in...or any night for that matter



im just about to have another lol i like the monster to be a little icey tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im just about to have another lol i like the monster to be a little icey tho


jagger slushies? sounds good mate. enjoy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothing to swallow shauny she told me she dont love me no more and i aint the sort of man she wants ti be with forever lol fair enough love thanks for that lmao


Bitches be bitches but a dogs a mans best friend  fuck her then get some fresh gatty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

I hate it when unho bar and they mix ya Jagger bomb Wtf is that all about next time i.right just chucknit in there face hahaha


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothing to swallow shauny she told me she dont love me no more and i aint the sort of man she wants ti be with forever lol fair enough love thanks for that lmao


I no the timing mite b off mate an I am a little fuked... but there is the delicious prospect of the next lady in your life ....thas always got me thru the shit, makin room for tha rite one ....shall I shut tha fuk up already man?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> jagger slushies? sounds good mate. enjoy


they are lovely mate, member near 20yr ago working in a holiday camp kiosk it was the only place on a site for 5000s where u could buy cig, and they use to be a proper slushpuppie machine, anyway in the winter months they would have raves on the holiday camp, the amount of people who would just pour a half bottle of vod into a large slushpuppie of there flavour.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> I no the timing mite b off mate an I am a little fuked... but there is the delicious prospect of the next lady in your life ....thas always got me thru the shit, makin room for tha rite one ....shall I shut tha fuk up already man?


no not at all indi, your one of very few who i value and listen to your opinions.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are lovely mate, member near 20yr ago working in a holiday camp kiosk it was the only place on a site for 5000s where u could buy cig, and they use to be a proper slushpuppie machine, anyway in the they would have raves on the holiday camp, the amount of people who would just pour a half bottle of vod into a large slushpuppie of there flavour.


done that shit in ma younger years mate, used to go to my grans caravan when i was growing up and buy a bottle vodka from the local paki shop and then just get slushies and things from the bar on site and top it up with my voddy so my gran never noticed i was drinking lol done this from about age 14 till i was old enough to drink haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not at all indi, your one of very few who i value and listen to your opinions.


its for the best i do no this and yeah we have argued loads n split up over the years but shes never said what she did to me before, i aint lettin it get to me tho mate im not a ugly fucker plenty of other birds out there, but think il be ok with wanking for while lol my priority is sorting out my vendors page and future vendor pages, so im trying to stay focused on sumthing else mate


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not at all indi, your one of very few who i value and listen to your opinions.


thanks man, its jus I have been thru similar wiv my ex...several children....but no real love...jus not there, friendly, very few arguments, but .......not tha one....selfish cunt it turns out but I couldn't see it, thought she was cool, thank fuk it ended cos now I get to be me, and you can concentrate on your new venture and get some pride from tha........futures green man.....futures ours


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

need to sleeeeeep, peace and goodnite


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

night indi, will email u tomorrow mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

well fuk me didnt think much of that film....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its for the best i do no this and yeah we have argued loads n split up over the years but shes never said what she did to me before, i aint lettin it get to me tho mate im not a ugly fucker plenty of other birds out there, but think il be ok with wanking for while lol my priority is sorting out my vendors page and future vendor pages, so im trying to stay focused on sumthing else mate


Get your self on plenty of fish mate nuff fanny on there Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get your self on plenty of fish mate nuff fanny on there Lol


not intrested mate i been skint too long this silkroad chance is a big opportunity for me and i aint gonna fuck it up, so birds cans waiting ill just order a brass now n then lol

anyway pretty boy, people should be carefull when sending emails lots are linked to facebook pages now, u gay shauny? lmfao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

was 10 under 2 400 not one ice .....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

pof lol if u want a std.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Get your self on plenty of fish mate nuff fanny on there Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Hahahaha I met a good chick on there caused some shit but all done with now lmao fuck a 10 relationship for a fling Lol nut let me tell ya she was fit and I mean fit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha I met a good chick on there caused some shit but all done with now lmao fuck a 10 relationship for a fling Lol nut let me tell ya she was fit and I mean fit


your a pretty lad yourself mate, bubas plaything most deffo lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not intrested mate i been skint too long this silkroad chance is a big opportunity for me and i aint gonna fuck it up, so birds cans waiting ill just order a brass now n then lol
> 
> anyway pretty boy, people should be carefull when sending emails lots are linked to facebook pages now, u gay shauny? lmfao


av got a noname email that i use for this kinda stuff, what u thinkin of sellin on ur other vendors page everything and anything?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not intrested mate i been skint too long this silkroad chance is a big opportunity for me and i aint gonna fuck it up, so birds cans waiting ill just order a brass now n then lol
> 
> anyway pretty boy, people should be carefull when sending emails lots are linked to facebook pages now, u gay shauny? lmfao


Wtf.u scaring me now what u in about what did I send I. My email ?????


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> av got a noname email that i use for this kinda stuff, what u thinkin of sellin on ur other vendors page everything and anything?


opium and dutch e's thats the plan anyway, maybe some flake too,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf.u scaring me now what u in about what did I send I. My email ?????


the email u sent me was linked to your facebook page bizzle so i could see all your pics.................


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

only realy had 2 relationships since i was 15 was with x 9 yrs caught her cheeting on me at collage.......i set the blikes car on fire me n lads kiked his door in they pinned him down i broke his hands with a lump hammer......and the womman im with now for 6 yrs......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer it makes sence to have a sep email for ere.............lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> opium and dutch e's thats the plan anyway, maybe some flake too,


u make a killin on that,am also sick of being skint, but hopefully after this harvest a few large investments might go a long way,got an interview tomorrow for another job, pff not expecting much its the spar ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get your self on plenty of fish mate nuff fanny on there Lol


banged a few myself from that site lol while me and the wife were on a break for 6 months, and a cpl munters too but when ur steaming and they are willing to drop everything and come to mine after chatting for 20 mins then who am i to say no


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u make a killin on that,am also sick of being skint, but hopefully after this harvest a few large investments might go a long way,got an interview tomorrow for another job, pff not expecting much its the spar ffs


yeah i no i would mate theres not a single uk to uk vendor offering opium and very few selling dutch pills also.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the email u sent me was linked to your facebook page bizzle so i could see all your pics.................


Didn't even realize I did how the fuck did I do that lmao naaaaaa not happy now


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Didn't even realize I did how the fuck did I do that lmao naaaaaa not happy now


its ok pretty boy lmao im single now if we ever banged up in the same nick your mine lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i no i would mate theres not a single uk to uk vendor offering opium and very few selling dutch pills also.........


i dont touch any of that shit, but i could easily shift it i think, people prefer mkat ro coke round here (young ones) so i may invest in some of that, goes 20 a gram here i know its cheaper on the road


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its ok pretty boy lmao im single now if we ever banged up in the same nick your mine lmfao


Lmao.as.long.as u protect me were all good you want you clothes pressed or starched nugga lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its ok pretty boy lmao im single now if we ever banged up in the same nick your mine lmfao


dafuck, shawn send ic3 a pic i want him to judge, thot i were mr handsome in this thread ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i dont touch any of that shit, but i could easily shift it i think, people prefer mkat ro coke round here (young ones) so i may invest in some of that, goes 20 a gram here i know its cheaper on the road


i said to a friend just before they banned it that we should buy a lump, could get a kg back then when it was legal for 3k, overnight after the ban was cost ten to twenty k a kilo lolololol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao.as.long.as u protect me were all good you want you clothes pressed or starched nugga lmao


sambos ARD hel nobdy will look at u twice ffs, as long as u keep a hold of sambos pocket u be fine


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

u aint seen me......ppl do call me prittyboy ha ha ha ....but aint putting my pic up for u lot to wank over.....


iiKode said:


> dafuck, shawn send ic3 a pic i want him to judge, thot i were mr handsome in this thread ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Nooooo youbaint doin tjaybto me boys cmon inaint got a clue how thatbhappend ?????


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i said to a friend just before they banned it that we should buy a lump, could get a kg back then when it was legal for 3k, overnight after the ban was cost ten to twenty k a kilo lolololol


DAFUCK, yeah had a few mates who bought a good bit before the bann sat there for few months price soon went up, ima have a snoop around see what the prices are, then at harvest think ill buy a wee bit, just drop investments in different things see how it pans out


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

what deranged nonsense is going on in the UK thread this fine evening? tarred and feathered anyone of late lads? lol.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u aint seen me......ppl do call me prittyboy ha ha ha ....but aint putting my pic up for u lot to wank over.....


no need for braggin now ya fugly cunt lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u aint seen me......ppl do call me prittyboy ha ha ha ....but aint putting my pic up for u lot to wank over.....


Awwwww cmom I've will love it lmao I'll.give him an armpit choo choo to it hahahahha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> what deranged nonsense is going on in the UK thread this fine evening? tarred and feathered anyone of late lads? lol.


no mate got some free e's from your manor today very nice been buzzed for hours now, no tar n feathers mate sorry to disapoint, but all 5 of my seeds i germed from some dodgy breeder of this clone-only beater has germed n fast too are now potted up.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Let u know how them led's work mate .yano moggs as got cash when he's buying them.led:s lmao


little uns they work near as good as hps , bigger plants then they struggle as they simply dont bang light down that far , you could earn coin if your happy to say clone then veg a week or 2 then flower , more than this and your not going to see reward


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

dodgy fukkin pollen chuckers the lot of em! lol.

I must say, out of all the drugs there are out there, the only one my wife will indulge in is E. Nice to take one and sit in and get proper sweaty! I do like my E's, got a wee bag in a box somewhere


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

me in pic lol......taking it off now.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

get ya wanks in lol........


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

finished....years of practice.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

lol wanks in i want shauny lol u aint got shit on him oldtimer lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

any coppers on ere heres me mugg shot..............now fuk off lol......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> finished....years of practice.


your in your smoking room aint ya? smoking only the very best ya wanker lol but talking in riddles once stoned???


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

fukin oldtimer cheeky cunt......mor exp tho ha ha ha ....ill show u me tattooed cock lmfaooooooooooo


newuserlol said:


> lol wanks in i want shauny lol u aint got shit on him oldtimer lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin oldtimer cheeky cunt......mor exp tho ha ha ha ....ill show u me tattooed cock lmfaooooooooooo


if im banged up i dont want your old self imc plus i bet my fat can lift more than your steds muscles, i want shawny lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol wanks in i want shauny lol u aint got shit on him oldtimer lol


go on sambo, ur ARD nobdys gonna stop ya.

imc im sure ic3 will have ya, he likes someone who will give him a real struggle, who aint gonna struggle more than an ex body builder, get a few lads to sit on yer heed inside, an let ic3 do that rest MWaahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lmao lift more than me...... ok lad .......


newuserlol said:


> if im banged up i dont want your old self imc plus i bet my fat can lift more than your steds muscles, i want shawny lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> go on sambo, ur ARD nobdys gonna stop ya


once im pissed or on the hard stuff theres very few that can lol i just keep getting up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao lift more than me...... ok lad .......


thats the spirit mate, ur getting into the uk thread now hay, ya oldgit lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> once im pissed or on the hard stuff theres very few that can lol i just keep getting up lol


well you wouldnt be ARD if u just went down now would ya


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

de finesht ish all we shmokes, yesh!


newuserlol said:


> your in your smoking room aint ya? smoking only the very best ya wanker lol but talking in riddles once stoned???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

@bizzle just checked mate and i can see ur facebook as well through the emails u sent me a cpl weeks ago, u might wanna change the email u use for giving out on here mate, can never be too careful with shit like that


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well you wouldnt be ARD if u just went down now would ya


im not ARD lol i just dont no when im beaten once wrecked lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lmao...u keep poppin them happy pills yll be alrite lol


newuserlol said:


> thats the spirit mate, ur getting into the uk thread now hay, ya oldgit lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im not ARD lol i just dont no when im beaten once wrecked lol


to me sambo. You will allways be ARD


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> to me sambo. You will allways be ARD


lmao ok kode im a official double ard bastard lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao ok kode im a official double ARD bastard lolol


thats the spirit fuckin ARD as nails


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao...u keep poppin them happy pills yll be alrite lol


they where just free samples wiai till the real drugs arrive lool


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lol sed to the missis earlyer was gonna walk into copshop ask for one of those id pens u kno the ones that u put under the uv light .....wearing this lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if im banged up i dont want your old self imc plus i bet my fat can lift more than your steds muscles, i want shawny lmfao


Lmao funny as.. Lol have UB really seen mi pics?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lolol yer well make shure u sell more than u take lol......we dont want to be visiting our sambo in the fukin nut house ay....lolol


newuserlol said:


> they where just free samples wiai till the real drugs arrive lool


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao funny as.. Lol have UB really seen mi pics?


yes u numpty that email had your facebook link shawny..........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lolol yer well make shure u sell more than u take lol......we dont want to be visiting our sambo in the fukin nut house ay....lolol


been there a few times mate lol funny as fuck cause your all mixed total madness,semi madness or just depression n annxiety caused by too much coke lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

he just sent me the pic 2 shawny.....what a pritty boy u r........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao funny as.. Lol have UB really seen mi pics?



yeah mate ur FB is defo linked to ur email address u using i checked as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Proper daft cunt in am Lol anybwaynjust got that list of what these capsules contain for you muscle dicks ifnubwant any??
EPH+25
Epherdrine 50mlg
Caffine50mg
Aspirin
Narnagine 
Ain't got a fookin clue Lol but you get 60 capsules 20 boo a box?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> he just sent me the pic 2 shawny.....what a pritty boy u r........View attachment 2749076


Ahhhh the truth is out there lmao shit IMA have to shave now


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

epherdrine used that meself......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> proper daft cunt in am lol anybwaynjust got that list of what these capsules contain for you muscle dicks ifnubwant any??
> Eph+25
> epherdrine 50mlg
> caffine50mg
> ...


to narnia!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

whats the name of the tabs?


shawnybizzle said:


> Proper daft cunt in am Lol anybwaynjust got that list of what these capsules contain for you muscle dicks ifnubwant any??
> EPH+25
> Epherdrine 50mlg
> Caffine50mg
> ...


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

wish you fuckers would stop posting , im trying to catch up here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't know what the tabs are this bodybuilder makes em himself I think theyight be called t'5 boosters fuck knows. Right I'm a send urban others email tell me if its linked again other wise no more email just Skype


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

if u want to flog steds u want nap 50s or dianabol ...these was what i took with me last corse.....good shit.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Right just sent that sambo I hope that's fixed it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> if u want to flog steds u want nap 50s or dianabol ...these was what i took with me last corse.....good shit.....View attachment 2749092


There not for me mate my dads mate died from steds son its always put me off but I'll sell em lmao..my neo is gonna introduce me to him so I can find out more he says he got over 20 types of steds lmao feckin crazzzyyyy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Did ya get that sambo and was it linked?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

these make ya buzz 2 sambo lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer abused them meself over the years...fuked me kidneys up....


shawnybizzle said:


> There not for me mate my dads mate died from steds son its always put me off but I'll sell em lmao..my neo is gonna introduce me to him so I can find out more he says he got over 20 types of steds lmao feckin crazzzyyyy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer abused them meself over the years...fuked me kidneys up....


No good for ya man you are what you are Yeh tome up and work out but no need to be going crazy on steeds loads of the lads roundy way love em I need to get on to get on to em bout these tans n roids Lol might get me sum cash


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer i am what i am...an evil nasty fukin sted head lmao......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

tell u sommert tho lad i dont feel meself when i aint on them...dont feel normal lol........im a lot worse off them than i am on...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i am what i am...an evil nasty fukin sted head lmao......


Each to there own and all tjatbdonubsmoke weed n ting or just grow as a hobby I can't imagine many stead heads been. Smoker


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

feel sorry for the missis sometimes shit she has to put up with....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

nope well as u kno i dont smoke the shit...


shawnybizzle said:


> Each to there own and all tjatbdonubsmoke weed n ting or just grow as a hobby I can't imagine many stead heads been. Smoker


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've never been damn but unheard the weed over here is just as good if not better and my mates been a few times and he saysy weeds better!!! Made my head swell.abit Lol


phew got there , 30 fuckin pages in a day !!!

so yeah the weed in the dam isnt all its cracked upto be , its very nice having a list and being assured your getting what your getting but generall you will find most strains arnt all there cracked up to be , main issue is you will compare it all to cheese and thats a dam fine smoke ,, but the hash is bloody good , loads to choose from and really nice to experiment , the bike taxi`s also come in fuckin handy getting mogs back to the toren


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nope well as u kno i dont smoke the shit...


Ur MAD get it down ya you wont be arsed with roads then you'll just wanna chill out and shag ya missis after lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

hhhmmm imc when u chopping ur ladies donw? how much ull charge me for a q? or half, prooly wont be able to aford a q, hhmm yep lifes shit


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lmao...i can just emag me self...on steds...smokin weed....id go round like fukin terminator.......not good lmao.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Ur MAD get it down ya you wont be arsed with roads then you'll just wanna chill out and shag ya missis after lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ur MAD get it down ya you wont be arsed with roads then you'll just wanna chill out and shag ya missis after lmao


herbs good for ya, nothin like sittin chillin with a j, specially if uv got somethin like at the beach or summit, just fantastic, and a cold beer? am away to top mysel now so i can have a taste lmao yep its heaven


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

bout 2 to 3 weeks lad.......on the q weel sort sommert out....


iiKode said:


> hhhmmm imc when u chopping ur ladies donw? how much ull charge me for a q? or half, prooly wont be able to aford a q, hhmm yep lifes shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

And its not shit its a god send its gonna paybforna new var for youbaint it you look after yer she looks after you


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao...i can just emag me self...on steds...smokin weed....id go round like fukin terminator.......not good lmao.....


ill be back.


for more fuckin cookies cuz im so fuckin stoned, just watched blow for the 2843728374 time, an that part where hes stoned, im so stoned dude im fuckin stoned im wha? stoned? yeah im fuckin stoned


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

ill be making some hash...well try.....and be sending it out with the fairys if ppl want some.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lol nope aint using it for car....thats paid for.....money i make off grow im giving my missis......


shawnybizzle said:


> And its not shit its a god send its gonna paybforna new var for youbaint it you look after yer she looks after you


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill be making some hash...well try.....and be sending it out with the fairys if ppl want some.....


speak to indi, as long as u do what he says u cant go wrong, ima prolly spoil mysel when the sr page gets up with some bubble onit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol nope aint using it for car....thats paid for.....money i make off grow im giving my missis......


DAFT CUNT !!!!! lol why wud u do that m8 u earned it so u spend it, just buy her a cpl presents to keep her sweet


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer i posted hip a link on ebay bout the bags i was gonna get indi sed thay was ok......watched some vids n shit so shld be ok...well if it fuks up i aint botherd....fuk it....


iiKode said:


> speak to indi, as long as u do what he says u cant go wrong, ima prolly spoil mysel when the sr page gets up with some bubble onit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeh man getaking that hash I fookin love it I'll happily accept some for a return when in get some


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

its for her and the kids to buy what they want....i ern my money of my buisness ect....be nice for her to have a few g spoil herself and the kids......she looks after me enuff...puts up with my shit...so give her a little sommert back ay....


Garybhoy11 said:


> DAFT CUNT !!!!! lol why wud u do that m8 u earned it so u spend it, just buy her a cpl presents to keep her sweet


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol nope aint using it for car....thats paid for.....money i make off grow im giving my missis......


Lucky fucker I ain't lettim missis see this shell kill me lmao in just sort her out every crop get her loads of new shit or owt her bills off lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer man well if it works...ill be using me shug leafs and popcorn nugs......dont mind splitting it up and sending it away to the lads.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man getaking that hash I fookin love it I'll happily accept some for a return when in get some


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

well thats it ay it......she looks after me...i look after her.....holidays new shit she dosent need to want anything....i respect me missis a lot ive put her thu hell ill tell ya she stuk by me tho....ay bein a soppy cunt but loves me to bits......and thats hard to find from a good woman thesedays.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Lucky fucker I ain't lettim missis see this shell kill me lmao in just sort her out every crop get her loads of new shit or owt her bills off lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its for her and the kids to buy what they want....i ern my money of my buisness ect....be nice for her to have a few g spoil herself and the kids......she looks after me enuff...puts up with my shit...so give her a little sommert back ay....


fair enough m8 ur a good guy, i bet my misses wishes i was like that, what i make from my grows is for my own smoke or any money i make is to cover our family holidays or whatever else i want at the time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

plz for the love of goo shit has sum1 got any cool tubes for sale? Found em online for 24.99 but i aint got a spare ton atm unfortunately, but if i can source 1 or 2 on here then thats saving sum bucks


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

chop chop autos 



half down ,,, half to go


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man well if it works...ill be using me shug leafs and popcorn nugs......dont mind splitting it up and sending it away to the lads.....



how are you making it ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its for her and the kids to buy what they want....i ern my money of my buisness ect....be nice for her to have a few g spoil herself and the kids......she looks after me enuff...puts up with my shit...so give her a little sommert back ay....


Can't fault ya give a womanoney and they'll let ya do anything lmao. Way of the world


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

gonna do the ice bucket methord....u kno with them big filterbags....


moggggys said:


> how are you making it ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> chop chop autos
> 
> View attachment 2749134View attachment 2749135View attachment 2749136
> 
> half down ,,, half to go


Wish I had the apace rondo that many outdoors all few light and a killed harvest can't be wrong quads in everyone's laughing


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

exactly lad....i dont smoke so i dont need to keep it bak for me self.....yer i suppose it helps with bills ect and helps u to get betta little things inlife....


Garybhoy11 said:


> fair enough m8 ur a good guy, i bet my misses wishes i was like that, what i make from my grows is for my own smoke or any money i make is to cover our family holidays or whatever else i want at the time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

That's how j do it but without the fiter bags I takes longer bit still getgood has


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't fault ya give a womanoney and they'll let ya do anything lmao. Way of the world


unfortunatly thats too true, i aint got a missus or girlfriend right now, but if i do sorry but fuck her if she thinks shes gettin a penny of my grow, i sound a nasty cunt lmao, but the same reason ill prolly never have kids, money the root of all evil, was made to control people, and it works too well imo, alot of money in the wrong hands can do more damage than a couple psychopaths with ak47's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Surely ur gonna sample.it imc if.nor xChuck some my way I'll.let.yano if.its any good ))


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer not all the wimmin are the same.....lol......


iiKode said:


> unfortunatly thats too true, i aint got a missus or girlfriend right now, but if i do sorry but fuck her if she thinks shes gettin a penny of my grow, i sound a nasty cunt lmao, but the same reason ill prolly never have kids, money the root of all evil, was made to control people, and it works too well imo, alot of money in the wrong hands can do more damage than a couple AC130's strolling around pakiland.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Surely ur gonna sample.it imc if.nor xChuck some my way I'll.let.yano if.its any good ))


you been on the herbs n spices again mate? gotta stop takin the cheese off the youngsters lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer i did say i was gonna sample me grow lol prob half a spliff u kno im gonna b wankerd lol...


shawnybizzle said:


> Surely ur gonna sample.it imc if.nor xChuck some my way I'll.let.yano if.its any good ))


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Surely ur gonna sample.it imc if.nor xChuck some my way I'll.let.yano if.its any good ))


moggs dont sort people out u know this just posts here showing his small plants and not sharing he is the only dealer who i know that gives his buyers the bubble or hash he makes too!! uh huh

oh yeh 15 page responce wen u ask the time too,, forgot about that!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Its true tho if.in were.a.millionaire I cud do anything shag loads of birds go away for weeks come.back chuck.her a lump of cash and aged be smiling at me..there a feckin different breed man Lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer not all the wimmin are the same.....lol......


ud know better than me, right now most wimmin are just shag dolls for me im 19 remember.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i did say i was gonna sample me grow lol prob half a spliff u kno im gonna b wankerd lol...


will be the best day of ur life prolly, and then ull be like am i fuck sellin all this good herb, keep it forurself sell ur buisness, and sit on ur couch growin weed for the rest of ur life.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

exactly if i was your age id be same lad been there done that....but when u hit my age 31 u dont want all that shit....


iiKode said:


> ud know better than me, right now most wimmin are just shag dolls for me im 19 remember.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gonna do the ice bucket methord....u kno with them big filterbags....


yep sure do , i use a camping washing machine and a couple of bubble bags myself 

this is gumby at the back , iso at the front and bubble on the right , i used 220 and 75 bags to make it however managed to be the usual retard and put the bags in in the wrong order so said fuck it and syphen off to make gumby , the iso was twigs suger leaves and general stuff , thats about a third of a liter to make say 10 gram


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its true tho if.in were.a.millionaire I cud do anything shag loads of birds go away for weeks come.back chuck.her a lump of cash and aged be smiling at me..there a feckin different breed man Lmao


am on ur side, now pass the fuckin doober lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lmaoooo ah man i cant sell me buisness got some good lads workin for me ect keeping me goin......


iiKode said:


> will be the best day of ur life prolly, and then ull be like am i fuck sellin all this good herb, keep it forurself sell ur buisness, and sit on ur couch growin weed for the rest of ur life.


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> moggs dont sort people out u know this just posts here showing his small plants and not sharing he is the only dealer who i know that gives his buyers the bubble or hash he makes too!! uh huh
> 
> oh yeh 15 page responce wen u ask the time too,, forgot about that!



still waiting for an address to send sambo a sample , offer still stands 

plus im a tight cunt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

ah nice man....well im gonna have a blast...if i fuk up u can all laff lol....


moggggys said:


> yep sure do , i use a camping washing machine and a couple of bubble bags myself View attachment 2749162
> 
> this is gumby at the back , iso at the front and bubble on the right , i used 220 and 75 bags to make it however managed to be the usual retard and put the bags in in the wrong order so said fuck it and syphen off to make gumby , the iso was twigs suger leaves and general stuff , thats about a third of a liter to make say 10 gram


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> exactly if i was your age id be same lad been there done that....but when u hit my age 31 u dont want all that shit....


i cant tell u waht i be thinkin in 10 year, but i like the idea of being with myself, am an introvert, dont like going out, fuckin hate being around loadsa people, an fuckin love being alone, nobdy to annoy me, generally most people do annoy me, prolly why im on this site most of the time facetoface i cant handle it, seekin some subconscious level of human interaction or some bullshit like that

@shawn u ever been bumped for weed? i have, got some herbs all grinded up for a tenner once, i jus flipped out on him, an had a can of coke or summit tanned it off his face woops same guy who took a stanley to me, i was terrified he ripped my jacket, but better that than a fuck off deep cut, woulda ripped my bicep right open had i wore a tshirt only


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> still waiting for an address to send sambo a sample , offer still stands
> 
> plus im a tight cunt


 sambo will love u as his roomy in the clink then....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 24, 2013)

Right 4 tabs half a bottle of vvoddy few doobie I'm.off.to Ned cccceeeeeeeebeeeeeeeee shit sniffers


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sambo will love u as his roomy in the clink then....


not so sure , im an ugly cunt , if hes into 16.5 stone skinheads with broken noses then perhaps im a looker ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer lad i get u....i keep me self to me self..dont need mates..i just got ppl i kno......im a fam guy now enjoying kids growing up ect ect....u realise lifes 2 short......but youll see ya self...lifes what u make it.....i just wanted a good one lol......how many ppl are happy thesedays?.....they need to ask themselfs why.....i was a young cunt 2 lol theaving ect ect....u grow out of it......part of life.......wouldnt change a thing.....but like i sed u get to certen age n think i dow want the shit no more......then u have kids and your life changes.....im happy.....and wouldnt change a thing......well i would.....id grow 100 plants.....but thats riskin it a bit lmaoo....


iiKode said:


> i cant tell u waht i be thinkin in 10 year, but i like the idea of being with myself, am an introvert, dont like going out, fuckin hate being around loadsa people, an fuckin love being alone, nobdy to annoy me, generally most people do annoy me, prolly why im on this site most of the time facetoface i cant handle it, seekin some subconscious level of human interaction or some bullshit like that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> not so sure , im an ugly cunt , if hes into 16.5 stone skinheads with broken noses then perhaps im a looker ?


its ok mate, u can be the cure to his mornin stiffy lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

nothing betta than a morning stiffy........my missis loves it lol..........now get out of bed n put kettle on bitch lol


iiKode said:


> its ok mate, u can be the cure to his mornin stiffy lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lad i get u....i keep me self to me self..dont need mates..i just got ppl i kno......im a fam guy now enjoying kids growing up ect ect....u realise lifes 2 short......but youll see ya self...lifes what u make it.....i just wanted a good one lol......how many ppl are happy thesedays?.....they need to ask themselfs why.....i was a young cunt 2 lol theaving ect ect....u grow out of it......part of life.......wouldnt change a thing.....but like i sed u get to certen age n think i dow want the shit no more......then u have kids and your life changes.....im happy.....and wouldnt change a thing......well i would.....id grow 100 plants.....but thats riskin it a bit lmaoo....


im not sure i could have kids, and give them what they deserve, i know and seen too many people who got kids that deserve better, fuck most people in my city are fuckin poor yet pop out more an more kids, when i shag a bird i allways get para bout a phonecall, i know a guy who was 14 and had 2 kids, fuckin discrace tbh, an im fucked anyway anti government to the max, fuck bringin up a child in a world full of shit wif the wars an shit we have, alien race needs to come down wipe out fuckin parliment


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nothing betta than a morning stiffy........my missis loves it lol..........now get out of bed n put kettle on bitch lol


got 2 shags outa my mornin stiffy once, does good work i tell ya, wish i could go back and save all my shags for mornin, deffo the best time to be impresses new ladies, other than mr tired willy that shoots after a graze with the thigh lmfao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer thats why i sorted me self out over the years....i work for me kids...brought me house so they aint got to strugle...they got isor acc for when they 21.....i dont agree with most of the teens these days popin kids out just so they get money and a place 2 live.....i was 18 wen i had me first.....he 13 now....got a daughter 10 and a nother buy 4......i worked hard tho screwd me head on...ppl can call me a cunt n what not but.......done it for me kids.......im a good dad...how many dads do u c out there bothering with there kids....its fukin wrong in my eyes and the kids suffer.....cunts they are....


iiKode said:


> im not sure i could have kids, and give them what they deserve, i know and seen too many people who got kids that deserve better, fuck most people in my city are fuckin poor yet pop out more an more kids, when i shag a bird i allways get para bout a phonecall, i know a guy who was 14 and had 2 kids, fuckin discrace tbh, an im fucked anyway anti government to the max, fuck bringin up a child in a world full of shit wif the wars an shit we have, alien race needs to come down wipe out fuckin parliment


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lmfaoo...spot on.....


iiKode said:


> got 2 shags outa my mornin stiffy once, does good work i tell ya, wish i could go back and save all my shags for mornin, deffo the best time to be impresses new ladies, other than mr tired willy that shoots after a graze with the thigh lmfao


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im not sure i could have kids, and give them what they deserve, i know and seen too many people who got kids that deserve better, fuck most people in my city are fuckin poor yet pop out more an more kids, when i shag a bird i allways get para bout a phonecall, i know a guy who was 14 and had 2 kids, fuckin discrace tbh, an im fucked anyway anti government to the max, fuck bringin up a child in a world full of shit wif the wars an shit we have, alien race needs to come down wipe out fuckin parliment


kids are beyond the best thing ever ,,, honest ,,, remember though before you stick your dick in that your also attached to the women who bangs them out and if shes even slightly a twat now wait until she has a screaming kid and its your fault , so by all means have a nipper but make sure the womens worth the trouble because if in time it does turn to shit you will be fuckin amazed at the shit she will make sure you endure


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

2 fukin rite lad.....they would sting u like a cunt take u 2 court want matinence n what not........like i sed its hard to find a good womman.....


moggggys said:


> kids are beyond the best thing ever ,,, honest ,,, remember though before you stick your dick in that your also attached to the women who bangs them out and if shes even slightly a twat now wait until she has a screaming kid and its your fault , so by all means have a nipper but make sure the womens worth the trouble because if in time it does turn to shit you will be fuckin amazed at the shit she will make sure you endure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thats why i sorted me self out over the years....i work for me kids...brought me house so they aint got to strugle...they got isor acc for when they 21.....i dont agree with most of the teens these days popin kids out just so they get money and a place 2 live.....i was 18 wen i had me first.....he 13 now....got a daughter 10 and a nother buy 4......i worked hard tho screwd me head on...ppl can call me a cunt n what not but.......done it for me kids.......im a good dad...how many dads do u c out there bothering with there kids....its fukin wrong in my eyes and the kids suffer.....cunts they are....


fucking spot on m8 as a father of 2 and step dad of another i fucking detest men that have kids and do fuck all for them or take nothing to do with them, i'd shoot the fukkerz if i could


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thats why i sorted me self out over the years....i work for me kids...brought me house so they aint got to strugle...they got isor acc for when they 21.....i dont agree with most of the teens these days popin kids out just so they get money and a place 2 live.....i was 18 wen i had me first.....he 13 now....got a daughter 10 and a nother buy 4......i worked hard tho screwd me head on...ppl can call me a cunt n what not but.......done it for me kids.......im a good dad...how many dads do u c out there bothering with there kids....its fukin wrong in my eyes and the kids suffer.....cunts they are....


my dad is a rapist and likes to bash woman, left when i was 4 (well mam finally left HIM) setteled down but he left my mam with a fear, soemthing u cant just get over, so she started using drugs, went through foster care, blah u heard the rest, fuck knows if it turned out all different being normal perhaps id be a different person, im a cunt with no empathy for other people, an got a fuckof anger problem, so tend to stay away from people stay in my own world, keep mysel to mysel, + everyone who is tryin to comeup in my city are fannies, act like gangsters, young fuckins cunts, damn it pisses me off i know a few of them kidna blokes, complete fuckin fannies let me tell ya, go around brag loud as u can sayin peoples full names who grow weed walkin thro tescos, am sure a copper of duty would love that typa shit ehh? grass u up to other people, then call u a grass for wantin money back off them, pfftarghh fuckit,


but its ok my da never done any time, got a nice little job, nice little nigerian family hes snuggled his way into, nice car, nice fuckin land rover, nice dog fuckim, i know whats gonna happen to him one day..........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

they think it dont affect them it dose......i got 2 kids with x i have them on weekend.....i dont be a cunt to x i buy them there school uniforms wen needed and traners ect close n what not....give them there poket money everyweek.....do my bit......


Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking spot on m8 as a father of 2 and step dad of another i fucking detest men that have kids and do fuck all for them or take nothing to do with them, i'd shoot the fukkerz if i could


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

i think i found a pretty good woman, been with her 8 years married for 6 years, got 2 kids 2gether, and we been through some amount of shit goood and bad (mostly bad), i even left her for 6 months and was fucking about with a cpl other women that she knew about, and all she ever did was tell me she loved me and wanted me back never even thought of moving on and not being with me, so i eventually realised maybe she is the one i shud be with if she willing to put up with that, so we moved into a new house together a few weeks ago and so far so good, but even when we were seperated i took the kids 3 days a week so they knew i was always there for them


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> they think it dont affect them it dose......i got 2 kids with x i have them on weekend.....i dont be a cunt to x i buy them there school uniforms wen needed and traners ect close n what not....give them there poket money everyweek.....do my bit......


not many ppl out there like u, seems jus les an less now adays give a fuck blood or not.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer tru lad carma comes around.....im not racist but yer when u se the little 19 yr old lads in rangerovers never worked hard day in there life..it is a piss take....but tthey try and act gangsta..roll with the big boys...shout there mouths off.....they the ones end up looking over there sholders...or end up slashed or ded....


iiKode said:


> my dad is a rapist and likes to bash woman, left when i was 4 (well mam finally left HIM) setteled down but he left my mam with a fear, soemthing u cant just get over, so she started using drugs, went through foster care, blah u heard the rest, fuck knows if it turned out all different being normal perhaps id be a different person, im a cunt with no empathy for other people, an got a fuckof anger problem, so tend to stay away from people stay in my own world, keep mysel to mysel, + everyone who is tryin to comeup in my city are fannies, act like gangsters, young fuckins cunts, damn it pisses me off i know a few of them kidna blokes, complete fuckin fannies let me tell ya, go around brag loud as u can sayin peoples full names who grow weed walkin thro tescos, am sure a copper of duty would love that typa shit ehh? grass u up to other people, then call u a grass for wantin money back off them, pfftarghh fuckit,
> 
> 
> but its ok my da never done any time, got a nice little job, nice little nigerian family hes snuggled his way into, nice car, nice fuckin land rover, nice dog fuckim, i know whats gonna happen to him one day..........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

exactly lad....aint all about the looks....n what not u realise that person aint so bad..i was the same lad....me n missis split up for about 6 mnths was down to stress of kids ect...but i realised she wernt so bad and a good womman.....its nice when your missis tells u they love u and u kno they actualy mean it and not just saying it for sake of it...like most do......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i think i found a pretty good woman, been with her 8 years married for 6 years, got 2 kids 2gether, and we been through some amount of shit goood and bad (mostly bad), i even left her for 6 months and was fucking about with a cpl other women that she knew about, and all she ever did was tell me she loved me and wanted me back never even thought of moving on and not being with me, so i eventually realised maybe she is the one i shud be with if she willing to put up with that, so we moved into a new house together a few weeks ago and so far so good, but even when we were seperated i took the kids 3 days a week so they knew i was always there for them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> still waiting for an address to send sambo a sample , offer still stands
> 
> plus im a tight cunt


FUK SAMBO HAVE MINE!

RATHER SHORT RESPONCE I WILL SAY


so who the fuks got a cooltube for sale,, cummon stop none decalring u cunts!

i can only afford 1 this minute but even 1 should drop those temps a lil then il get anotehr next week, and daisy chain them and 2 in tubes with extraction should drop them loads eh?

its worth buying 1 for now, shitty reflectors on em but i can just cut my old reflectors up and fasten em to the ones on it now eh?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> they think it dont affect them it dose......i got 2 kids with x i have them on weekend.....i dont be a cunt to x i buy them there school uniforms wen needed and traners ect close n what not....give them there poket money everyweek.....do my bit......


thats all u can do mate and be proud of yoursel for it, im 27 so not far off ur age and know not many guys out there our age with the same attitude as us 2wards their kids its a fucking disgrace, so all we can do is try our best and hopefully our kids will be the same


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

lad familys ay familys these days..im verry old fashond tho.....


iiKode said:


> not many ppl out there like u, seems jus les an less now adays give a fuck blood or not.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer tru lad carma comes around.....im not racist but yer when u se the little 19 yr old lads in rangerovers never worked hard day in there life..it is a piss take....but tthey try and act gangsta..roll with the big boys...shout there mouths off.....they the ones end up looking over there sholders...or end up slashed or ded....


not even that ffs, fuckin runners mate, go round sellin fuckin rip off bags of weed, an mkat, thinkin they are the dogs bollocks, im smart enough to know how the game works, and in an area like mine money = power, lmfao sound like a scarface type but im lookin out for #1, and me future, am i feck spendin rest of me life on the dole, or min wage when theres cunts in parliment gettin RAISES, while people are still starvin to death, an families who cant afford to lose a 50p. im onit for mysel just like every other cunt, fuckam on a rant tonight ehh


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer well your kids turn out the way u bring them up i say......u see like 4 year old kids walkin the streets ect...weres there mothers?.....its a joke.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> thats all u can do mate and be proud of yoursel for it, im 27 so not far off ur age and know not many guys out there our age with the same attitude as us 2wards their kids its a fucking disgrace, so all we can do is try our best and hopefully our kids will be the same


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer tru lad carma comes around.....im not racist but yer when u se the little 19 yr old lads in rangerovers never worked hard day in there life..it is a piss take....but tthey try and act gangsta..roll with the big boys...shout there mouths off.....they the ones end up looking over there sholders...or end up slashed or ded....


i aint talkin bout karma lmao, ima keep it shut before i get into trouble.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer fair play to ya lad..these days u got to do what u got to do to survive...and they wonder why so many ppl are growing...aint that lad theres no fukin jobs out there...or they already took by the forren cunts...the new priminister is a fuking cunt....he and the goverment wankers making ppl suffer thesedays......ppl just cant live...its a joke...


iiKode said:


> not even that ffs, fuckin runners mate, go round sellin fuckin rip off bags of weed, an mkat, thinkin they are the dogs bollocks, im smart enough to know how the game works, and in an area like mine money = power, lmfao sound like a scarface type but im lookin out for #1, and me future, am i feck spendin rest of me life on the dole, or min wage when theres cunts in parliment gettin RAISES, while people are still starvin to death, an families who cant afford to lose a 50p. im onit for mysel just like every other cunt, fuckam on a rant tonight ehh


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

call this grait britan.......is it fuk.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer fair play to ya lad..these days u got to do what u got to do to survive...and they wonder why so many ppl are growing...aint that lad theres no fukin jobs out there...or they already took by the forren cunts...the new priminister is a fuking cunt....he and the goverment wankers making ppl suffer thesedays......ppl just cant live...its a joke...


jobs in my town are off, loadsa ppl on benifits, all these jobs are fuckin bs tbh they expect over qualified people to show up, then wonder why an ad is up for 6 month, loadsa pakis polish comin here get ya benifits, settle down then nick some jobs thats the shit they do


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

u put those toffy nose govermant wankers in the real world they be fuked......they dont see that side how ppl live cos they have a nice big cash pile from sittin on there arses and screwing ppls llifes up......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u put those toffy nose govermant wankers in the real world they be fuked......they dont see that side how ppl live cos they have a nice big cash pile from sittin on there arses and screwing ppls llifes up......


yeah its ok tellin people what to do, but it aint so much fun being told what to do,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

exactly....lad the pakis will run uk in time yll see....fukin mosks in england wtf.......cos of there relig...oh but would we be able to build a church of england in there fukin county///would we fuk......say anything tho they shout racist.....pakis are smart tho.......there the cunts to watch...tell u sommert tho when im at me grow shop the most ppl i c comming in are pakis 2.....


iiKode said:


> jobs in my town are off, loadsa ppl on benifits, all these jobs are fuckin bs tbh they expect over qualified people to show up, then wonder why an ad is up for 6 month, loadsa pakis polish comin here get ya benifits, settle down then nick some jobs thats the shit they do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2013)

im a rasicts mofo and what!

cunts

asid my avatar never gave that way, homemade i may add!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

fuking bring bnp in they all be fuked lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> exactly....lad the pakis will run uk in time yll see....fukin mosks in england wtf.......cos of there relig...oh but would we be able to build a church of england in there fukin county///would we fuk......say anything tho they shout racist.....pakis are smart tho.......there the cunts to watch...tell u sommert tho when im at me grow shop the most ppl i c comming in are pakis 2.....


we would be conspiricy theorists for thinkin someone is out to get us cuz theres no facts, religeon followers are conspiricy theorists then, nothin about religeon is proven, its a followers game


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

fukin rite tho ice....lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> im a rasicts mofo and what!
> 
> cunts


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

yer well they all need to stik there fukin gods up there arses who they bow down to.....they shld bow down to us for giving them a betta country to live in...cant falt them in a way can get a loaf of bred on a sunday and they do make a good curry thats about it...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im a rasicts mofo and what!
> 
> cunts
> 
> asid my avatar never gave that way, homemade i may add!!!


ur racist anyway, it aint about their colour tis about them comin here and fuckin it up for our own peeps,


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK SAMBO HAVE MINE!
> 
> RATHER SHORT RESPONCE I WILL SAY
> 
> ...


had to do a short post one day 

i wouldnt bother with tubes , simple reason is you need a couple of extractors instead of 1 and this means fucking with the grow area . then theres the small matter of joining up , the ducting is fixed and happy right up until you have to move a light at which point the fucker either doesnt reach or you have to have it slack , slack means dangling down and stopping light getting to the plants , moving a light becomes a krypton factor type of adventure also , then theres the small matter of sucking air thats already at 30 degrees into the area from your house , bit of ambiant is never going to help matters to drag it upto 35 , nothing can be done with this ,,,, so for me its a no brainer to spunk a bit of cash on an air conditioner , plug in , turn on , ignore , if elec is a worry then a evaporate air conditioner are 50 watts or so although you have to fill with ice daily , air con sits in a corner or funnel it into your intake , you set the temps you want and ignore , no shit shades to worry about


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

i fukin hate the turks n cosivans to fukin big nose cunts.....they nother set of wankers trying to steel our british ladys and make fukin halfbreads.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 24, 2013)

rite im fukin off to bed...think ive sed enuff lol ...laterz guys....


----------



## moggggys (Jul 24, 2013)

nowt wrong with foreigners IMFO , saturation is a piss take though , ive 4 kids and no chance of being able to buy their own places when that time comes , more people come into the country and then its more houses that are needed etc etc , to me you say no , house your own before looking after others unless in real need , need doesnt mean hiding in a wagon coming through 15 other places of sanctuary before landing on our shores


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

moggggys said:


> nowt wrong with foreigners IMFO , saturation is a piss take though , ive 4 kids and no chance of being able to buy their own places when that time comes , more people come into the country and then its more houses that are needed etc etc , to me you say no , house your own before looking after others unless in real need , need doesnt mean hiding in a wagon coming through 15 other places of sanctuary before landing on our shores


then they start bombing shit when we invade and try give them freedom like we have over here.


----------



## indikat (Jul 24, 2013)

omfg the fukin Nazis have got nuffin on u lot, imc ur kids will be speakin Punjabi at school and ic3 is practically a pakki himself wer e lives....no..?..This govnt more interested in gay marriage than ur family.....they want the state to be tha parent not you, they need future slaves not free thinkin citizens. If your kids go to school then they will be reading books about gay relationships b4 they r 9, wat are we just sposed to pretend we r happy with this sikness, fuk that, next thing we no they will be sayin that we shouldn't discriminate with regard to pedos.....im tellin ya ......its commin


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 24, 2013)

i agree indi, its all about control and has been for a long time.

the gov tells us of propaganda of old by the nazis etc well the vast majority of our fucking media is propaganda, anyway omfg i think i pissed meself last last night i was on the vods and loads of jaggerbombs and double dropped them e's but ive done alot more than that and not pissed meself, i dunno if i spilt a drink? but its fucking wet where i was sleeping arrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh never done that in me life must av spilt a drink it dont even smell pissy.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> omfg the fukin Nazis have got nuffin on u lot, imc ur kids will be speakin Punjabi at school and ic3 is practically a pakki himself wer e lives....no..?..This govnt more interested in gay marriage than ur family.....they want the state to be tha parent not you, they need future slaves not free thinkin citizens. If your kids go to school then they will be reading books about gay relationships b4 they r 9, wat are we just sposed to pretend we r happy with this sikness, fuk that, next thing we no they will be sayin that we shouldn't discriminate with regard to pedos.....im tellin ya ......its commin


latin america is considering legalizing drugs, what does the pope do give some speel about drug traffikers and how they are the dealers of death so it shouldnt be legalized, haha is he retarded, if it becomes legal drug traffikers wont have anything to fight about which means less murders, the government will be in control, be able to tax it and finally get on their feet with the revenue, but nah the pope thinks otherwise, so the cia can keep importing cocain all over the world, and heroin from the middle east, because hey they make more money from it being illegal than it being legal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

Morning race haters! Down with Islam and freeloading Romanian pikeys.

breaky bong afore I mission today, forgot I fly to Germany the morrow. Didn't save any wages hahah.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i agree indi, its all about control and has been for a long time.
> 
> the gov tells us of propaganda of old by the nazis etc well the vast majority of our fucking media is propaganda, anyway omfg i think i pissed meself last last night i was on the vods and loads of jaggerbombs and double dropped them e's but ive done alot more than that and not pissed meself, i dunno if i spilt a drink? but its fucking wet where i was sleeping arrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh never done that in me life must av spilt a drink it dont even smell pissy.


Nazi scientists were moved to america after the war,m they developed alot of the technology we use today, got payed alot of money for it, managed to branch off into other buisnesses wif their new riches, banks, real estate etc its fuckin nazi's who control the world, george bush's family were linked to somefreaky shit aswel, an the royal family, they just want people to keep worshipping them while they collect money, for what? i dont see them ending wars or doing anything thats important, they keep fannying about with this gay marraige and porn laws they could just packup the soldies and send em home, but ohh no the companies who own the country wont let that happen, they keep paying out money to keep the war going and sending countries into debt. fuckin stupid, if someone cant pay off debts they have to hand over possesions = the country amerika and uk


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im a rasicts mofo and what!
> 
> cunts
> 
> asid my avatar never gave that way, homemade i may add!!!


we no you made the avatar numpty u said enough already still its better than taking the piss out of downs kids?????????? i kept meaning to pull you up on that, new avatar semi funny and yes u made it yourself lol old avatar well out of order imo.

im not racist very much, i was brought up to be that way but as soon as i grew my own mind i stopped that shit, i blame the poxy pissweak gov not the people, if i was starving,no money to be earnt not much schooling for the kids and somebody said get the money together and move here or there for a much better qaulity of life then i would its human nature imo now should we allow that a complete different story.

i also think travelling, seeing real poverty etc can change your views on racism and ive traveled a lot what are the four continents africa,asia,europe and ? im pretty shore i been to them all lived in more than one and been more than once to a few countrys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Nazi scientists were moved to america after the war,m they developed alot of the technology we use today, got payed alot of money for it, managed to branch off into other buisnesses wif their new riches, banks, real estate etc its fuckin nazi's who control the world, george bush's family were linked to somefreaky shit aswel, an the royal family, they just want people to keep worshipping them while they collect money, for what? i dont see them ending wars or doing anything thats important, they keep fannying about with this gay marraige and porn laws they could just packup the soldies and send em home, but ohh no the companies who own the country wont let that happen, they keep paying out money to keep the war going and sending countries into debt. fuckin stupid, if someone cant pay off debts they have to hand over possesions = the country amerika and uk


war is big business lots of money to be earnt also it keeps the people spending cause lots of peoples mindframes if at war are not to think of tomorrow but live for today so they spend more and keep the economy up.

the jews control the world have done for a very long time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

oh and gooooooooooooooood morning peoples.

now wheres the fucking postman lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't want it legal the governments fuck everything. Alot of people sell because the goverments fucked the country and let in every cunt for backhand deals and scared of being called a racist as its such a terrible thing. I'm not racist but I believe you help your own first. British people aren't able to get work because the polish willing to do it so much cheaper. The others come here and get a free house and money while our own British people still had people homeless and our elderly unable to put the heating on. On top of that you got Muslims coming here abusing the system and hating it and callig for a change lol. Until its to late and affecting their life our mps won't listen to the working class. 

Solution in my opinion::
put the boarder up and allow no more in. 
Anyone not from the country and commits a crime is sent home to do the time so we don't pay to feed them and release em to commit again.
anyone wishing to change our way of life and not from here can be sent home
housing given priority to the British who are now able to work as half the people who came here have been sent home for commuting crime no dought. I will however say being British doesnt mean you get instant rights as if you love the country and being British you give something to it and not milk it. So people from other countries who do come here and work can get the priority over the idiots who have never done a days work.
no free healthcare for those here on holiday, no dought millions is spent on those who fly over and exploit the nhs.

Itll be a step in the right direction and isn't racist.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we no you made the avatar numpty u said enough already still its better than taking the piss out of downs kids?????????? i kept meaning to pull you up on that, new avatar semi funny and yes u made it yourself lol old avatar well out of order imo.
> 
> im not racist very much, i was brought up to be that way but as soon as i grew my own mind i stopped that shit, i blame the poxy pissweak gov not the people, if i was starving,no money to be earnt not much schooling for the kids and somebody said get the money together and move here or there for a much better qaulity of life then i would its human nature imo now should we allow that a complete different story.
> 
> i also think travelling, seeing real poverty etc can change your views on racism and ive traveled a lot what are the four continents africa,asia,europe and ? im pretty shore i been to them all lived in more than one and been more than once to a few countrys.


nah fuck, id do the sameif we were all livin in mudhuts and in the middle of a civil war


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

u not been asleep again kode? gotta sort that out a sleep pattern like that at your age aint good mate.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> war is big business lots of money to be earnt also it keeps the people spending cause lots of peoples mindframes if at war are not to think of tomorrow but live for today so they spend more and keep the economy up.
> 
> the jews control the world have done for a very long time.


ww2, cold war, saddam huesain, war on drugs, terrorism, theres allways been a 'fight' something to motivate people to pay taxes.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u not been asleep again kode? gotta sort that out mate a sleep pattern like that at your age aint good mate.


i know, fuck knows what i can do about it, hopefully after this harvest ill allways have a smoke = nice sleep pattern.

an i dont want no benzos from the doc, nor become dependant on alcohol for a nights sleep, no offence but id hate to see my life go that way, if i do might aswell snort a g of cyanide double linin it like traintracks snortin lines longer than tha wall of china


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i know, fuck knows what i can do about it, hopefully after this harvest ill allways have a smoke = nice sleep pattern.


geezer i been doing it and still do for fifteen years now taking something to help me sleep, i have no easy answers cause i still fucking it but its not the one, and will take years of ya life.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> geezer i been doing it and still do for fifteen years now taking something to help me sleep, i have no easy answers cause i still fucking it but its not the one, and will take years of ya life.


a good smoke usually sorts it out, but theres been times i been stoned off my balls and still sat up to 6 am mongod, have no real interest in poppin benzos, or realy doin any other drug than weed, but fuck knows, if i get a job an it affects that might have to see a doc bout gettin me some magical shit to put me out, but they arnt good for ya and no doubt ill get hooked

last year i stayed awake for 5 days, every night was sat on sofa almost assleep but not quite, just fckin zombied out not even watchin the tele


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> a good smoke usually sorts it out, but theres been times i been stoned off my balls and still sat up to 6 am mongod, have no real interest in poppin benzos, or realy doin any other drug than weed, but fuck knows, if i get a job an it affects that might have to see a doc bout gettin me some magical shit to put me out, but they arnt good for ya and no doubt ill get hooked


exercise is a good one mate? why not start up at a gym get hench gives ya something to do and will help the sleeping, cause sleeping tabs,weed,booze aint the answer just the easy choice.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> exercise is a good one mate? why not start up at a gym get hench gives ya something to do and will help the sleeping, cause sleeping tabs,weed,booze aint the answer just the easy choice.


yeah i need to start, im in good shape lost more weight this year and actually look healthy even tho i aint been eatin meals or excersisin, after harvest tho ill be gettin a gym membership, fuckin dole ur limited to fuck on what u can do, got an interview today so see how that goes, prolly jus another waste of 5er bus fares ffs


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What pills you recromend for putting me to sleep? My hours are proper fucked lol want something I can take and be gone for a while. Can see myself popping em all the way through flower lol waking up to bud.

i also don't blame the polish and everyone else who comes here infact I think the polish are hard workers but like I said you gotta look after your own first. Of course big companies don't give a fuck they can get them working for less and saddly england goes down the pan by those in control and with money and their sheer greed wanting more and it's the working class and poor that suffer for it. I predict more riots and possibly a civil war within the next 5 years. My solution isn't racist it's just looking after your own and once the criminals not from here and those looking to abuse our system and those wanting to change it are gone I very much welcome anyone from abroad who has a job skill for which we are short of or would be a real benefit to our country. It shouldn't be a case of what our country can offer you if you come here its what can you offer the country.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah i need to start, im in good shape lost more weight this year and actually look healthy even tho i aint been eatin meals or excersisin, after harvest tho ill be gettin a gym membership, fuckin dole ur limited to fuck on what u can do, got an interview today so see how that goes, prolly jus another waste of 5er bus fares ffs


goodluck with that interview kode, let us no how u get on later.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What pills you recromend for putting me to sleep? My hours are proper fucked lol want something I can take and be gone for a while. Can see myself popping em all the way through flower lol waking up to bud.
> 
> i also don't blame the polish and everyone else who comes here infact I think the polish are hard workers but like I said you gotta look after your own first. Of course big companies don't give a fuck they can get them working for less and saddly england goes down the pan by those in control and with money and their sheer greed wanting more and it's the working class and poor that suffer for it. I predict more riots and possibly a civil war within the next 5 years. My solution isn't racist it's just looking after your own and once the criminals not from here and those looking to abuse our system and those wanting to change it are gone I very much welcome anyone from abroad who has a job skill for which we are short of or would be a real benefit to our country. It shouldn't be a case of what our country can offer you if you come here its what can you offer the country.


you dont really wana start that shit ninja, but if ya do tamazepam,zoplicone,mogodon/nitrazerpam even a few blues i.e diazepam will do the job, or you could just grow a set and not worry about ya grow so much lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good luck with the interview kode, what's it for mate? My best advice look up the company and be prepared for the usual questions but when they ask why do you want the job drop in...well you've been running since ..whatever year they have..mention something they've achieved if possible or how large the company is and that many staff shows people must be happy to work here and I'm looking for a place I can be happy to come to work and have a long term career...never hurts to show you done your homework, arse kiss abit and let them know yor not gonna just fuck off in a minute  remember if you got called for a interview they like what they see so try not to let nerves get you and be yourself.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> goodluck with that interview kode, let us no how u get on later.


hahaha, not expectin anythin fromit apart from wastin me busfares, im about done lookin for work tbh i dnt get a job by harvest fuckit im goin all alone into buisness.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you dont really wana start that shit ninja, but if ya do tamazepam,zoplicone,mogodon/nitrazerpam even a few blues i.e diazepam will do the job, or you could just grow a set and not worry about ya grow so much lmao


haha fuck off nah I got it sorted i know what I'm doing in terms of veg so just gotta see how I do and learn from that. 15oz minimum I'm happy what with the strain I'm choosing aswell. And yeah I can get diazepam mums mates on em and would sort me out for fuck all she mentioned it before as t happens


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Good luck with the interview kode, what's it for mate? My best advice look up the company and be prepared for the usual questions but when they ask why do you want the job drop in...well you've been running since ..whatever year they have..mention something they've achieved if possible or how large the company is and that many staff shows people must be happy to work here and I'm looking for a place I can be happy to come to work and have a long term career...never hurts to show you done your homework, arse kiss abit and let them know yor not gonna just fuck off in a minute  remember if you got called for a interview they like what they see so try not to let nerves get you and be yourself.


nerves? lmao u dont know me at all!, cheers for the support boys, ill have a little look now actually, its for the spar somewhere in town  ill go in smart an see what happens, but not too bothered if i dont get it, iv had like 15 interviews now, usually just a bunch of crap an never hear back from em.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hahaha, not expectin anythin fromit apart from wastin me busfares, im about done lookin for work tbh i dnt get a job by harvest fuckit im goin all alone into buisness.


Have faith and be abit of a cocky shit in your head lol that way it'll come off to the company hopefully that your not a prat but you know what your doing and other company's want you or something for you to be so sure and so they better grab you and not miss their chance. Don't go in half hearted you got nothing to loose..chin up and go get girlfriend lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you dont really wana start that shit ninja, but if ya do tamazepam,zoplicone,mogodon/nitrazerpam even a few blues i.e diazepam will do the job, or you could just grow a set and not worry about ya grow so much lmao


haha bet everytime he hears a car outside hes sat there with his button on his growrooms self destruct button incase its the swarm of coppers with helmets on comin for his cfl grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we no you made the avatar numpty u said enough already still its better than taking the piss out of downs kids?????????? i kept meaning to pull you up on that, new avatar semi funny and yes u made it yourself lol old avatar well out of order imo.
> 
> im not racist very much, i was brought up to be that way but as soon as i grew my own mind i stopped that shit, i blame the poxy pissweak gov not the people, if i was starving,no money to be earnt not much schooling for the kids and somebody said get the money together and move here or there for a much better qaulity of life then i would its human nature imo now should we allow that a complete different story.
> 
> i also think travelling, seeing real poverty etc can change your views on racism and ive traveled a lot what are the four continents africa,asia,europe and ? im pretty shore i been to them all lived in more than one and been more than once to a few countrys.


aye after you've been to a real third world country, you take the bus being a few minutes late or some shit in a different mindset eh. mind poverty has nowt to do with racism imo. 


iiKode said:


> a good smoke usually sorts it out, but theres been times i been stoned off my balls and still sat up to 6 am mongod, have no real interest in poppin benzos, or realy doin any other drug than weed, but fuck knows, if i get a job an it affects that might have to see a doc bout gettin me some magical shit to put me out, but they arnt good for ya and no doubt ill get hooked
> 
> last year i stayed awake for 5 days, every night was sat on sofa almost assleep but not quite, just fckin zombied out not even watchin the tele


try a low dose amytrip, say 25mg half hour before you want to go to kip. having a set routine is key, even if you don't feel tired get up and go to bed at the same time for a week. to make a patter n work you have to stick to it.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

15 interviews fucking hell doing better than I ever did. Sounds they like what they see on papper but not you. Make sure you've had a shave and gave the old school shoes a polish. And remember the suit might be a primark one and you've bored your old mans tie but your worth a million dollars  haha just kidding but you know some lads you put em in a suit and they never wear one so feel abit silly or some still look scruffy little cunts and can tell the shoes were a score from shoe zone lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Have faith and be abit of a cocky shit in your head lol that way it'll come off to the company hopefully that your not a prat but you know what your doing and other company's want you or something for you to be so sure and so they better grab you and not miss their chance. Don't go in half hearted you got nothing to loose..chin up and go get girlfriend lol


yah, i can shug abit of body language on show em im interested, that aint a problem, got good conversation skills n that, its just luck aint it, dependin on who else they gotta interview/interviewed


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> haha bet everytime he hears a car outside hes sat there with his button on his growrooms self destruct button incase its the swarm of coppers with helmets on comin for his cfl grow.


Fuck off about cfl grow lol I bet ill yield more than you and it'll taste better? Let a few lads on here get samples and judge?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

pepsi challange is it???


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 15 interviews fucking hell doing better than I ever did. Sounds they like what they see on papper but not you. Make sure you've had a shave and gave the old school shoes a polish. And remember the suit might be a primark one and you've bored your old mans tie but your worth a million dollars  haha just kidding but you know some lads you put em in a suit and they never wear one so feel abit silly or some still look scruffy little cunts and can tell the shoes were a score from shoe zone lol


ohh yeah, 15 interviews over a year long period, iv got my brother who got his first ever job he applied for, most of my mates who got jobs straight away, fuck knows im startin to think its jus me, maybe too handsome for som ehh ic3 will tell u all about it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ohh yeah, 15 interviews over a year long period, iv got my brother who got his first ever job he applied for, most of my mates who got jobs straight away, fuck knows im startin to think its jus me, maybe too handsome for som ehh ic3 will tell u all about it


you aint been renting ya arse to ice again have you kode? that man needs help praying on the youth............ lool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye after you've been to a real third world country, you take the bus being a few minutes late or some shit in a different mindset eh. mind poverty has nowt to do with racism imo.
> 
> try a low dose amytrip, say 25mg half hour before you want to go to kip. having a set routine is key, even if you don't feel tired get up and go to bed at the same time for a week. to make a patter n work you have to stick to it.


yeah routine is key, i was just thinkin it was because i sit around do fuckall all day except walk my dog, and faff about on the famous kode bench at my local park, aint realy usin up much energy except for daily wank. if i get a job im sure itl be gone, not completley but not this every night shit.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you aint been renting ya arse to ice again have you kode? that man needs help praying on the youth............ lool


nah hes been rentin me to plow his missus, poor fella cant get outa his wheelchair todo the deed himsel!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah hes been rentin me to plow his missus, poor fella cant get outa his wheelchair todo the deed himsel!


shes a nice lady actually ive spoke with her many times cause the lazy cunt would be in bed, fuck nos how she got stuck with ice poor women lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shes a nice lady actually ive spoke with her many times cause the lazy cunt would be in bed, fuck nos how she got stuck with ice poor women lmao


"wheres all the nice woman" fuckers like ic3 get them lmao, nah ic3 is orite (when ya can udnerstand his typin), we have chats on skype regular, after harvest ill be comin down ur way to put a face to that typin anyway me n u gonna throw down


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> "wheres all the nice woman" fuckers like ic3 get them lmao, nah ic3 is orite (when ya can udnerstand his typin), we have chats on skype regular, after harvest ill be comin down ur way to put a face to that typin anyway me n u gonna throw down


ice is ice and i got much respect for the silly fucker im only winding up, but as i said your welcome kode to pop down this way anytime my flat is abit like a a squat cause ive hardly lived here for years but your always welcome mate, and i will put you down, my front room is pretty big move the chairs could have a good rumble, have to agree on rules beforehand tho, and if you aint got no control its a no no cause i wouldnt wana have to stab ya lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Kode if your from london it's hard graft but get your cscs card and just do labouring on site. Thing is its a young mans job and dead end better trying to get a career you can work up in but is a chance you'll get taken on by a trade if your lucky. Everyone I know who works seems a miserable cunt and always skint anyway lol get a job pay taxes so rich cunts can live a better life than you ever will dispite you being the one breaking your balls and it doesn't matter how nice of a person you are or your morals. We're here once who wants to waste it working for a cunt of a boss just to keep yor head above te water and get a pat on the back from society because they've been brainwashed into pointing fingers and looking down on people who don't work by the same mugs who get the tax money. On top of that those cunts who've made society think people with jobs are better are the same fuckers who let everyone into the country so many can't get jobs. One big cycle


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

sumtimes you do talk some sense ninja, and aint just a total pussy lmfao kode is the complete other end of the country tho.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice is ice and i got much respect for the silly fucker im only winding up, but as i said your welcome kode to pop down this way anytime my flat is abit like a a squat cause ive hardly lived here for years but your always welcome mate, and i will put you down, my front room is pretty big move the chairs could have a good rumble, have to agree on rules beforehand tho, and if you aint got no control its a no no cause i wouldnt wana have to stab ya lmao


i already tell u, i got control mate, watched blow last night, fuckin hell when ur comin up ina buisness like ours it realy motivates ya to wanna raise it up a level aye, doubt ima be a skint cunt for rest of my life... my anger problem ain nothin i can take a laugh and joke, its just, well i cant explain it so ill tell u a situation that nearly got me life.

back ins school was walkin to class, im a fair enough guy dont be a dick and i wont be a dick, but anyway was walkin to class kept gettin pushed, then when i turn around this cunt john kept sayin ohh sorry accident, first 2 times he done it, so i was like hhmm its possible, but he kept doin it all the way to woodwork, got in the door got pushed, turnd around square face shot, pick up a mop snapped it over him, was seein red by this time, but i thot was good idea to go for a chisel before being pounced on by staff, whats that called just being an evil cunt, i hate it when people bein evil, or treat u like a bitch, thats what makes me kick off, u know when they are just askin forit, cant stand that


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Kode if your from london it's hard graft but get your cscs card and just do labouring on site. Thing is its a young mans job and dead end better trying to get a career you can work up in but is a chance you'll get taken on by a trade if your lucky. Everyone I know who works seems a miserable cunt and always skint anyway lol get a job pay taxes so rich cunts can live a better life than you ever will dispite you being the one breaking your balls and it doesn't matter how nice of a person you are or your morals. We're here once who wants to waste it working for a cunt of a boss just to keep yor head above te water and get a pat on the back from society because they've been brainwashed into pointing fingers and looking down on people who don't work by the same mugs who get the tax money. On top of that those cunts who've made society think people with jobs are better are the same fuckers who let everyone into the country so many can't get jobs. One big cycle


im from scotland, but yeah plannin on gettin my cscs card, think ill do that next week actually, i can get it free, but havnt bothered to phone em about it.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

SPITEFULL, thats it i fuckin hate spiteful people


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

or haters, people who just hate all the time and are jealous of anything better that you may have, fucking hate them people.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or haters, people who just hate all the time and are jealous of anything better that you may have, fucking hate them people.


yeahman, fuck im shit at describing shit, i need to start readin books get my vocab back on track, fuckinhell 33c in my grow this mornin decided to let the door stay open a wee bit, had 28c all of last night, but its cloudy but temps outside are still t-shirt wearable temps


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah Scotland weeman. Knew someone who got a bird knocked up from there and to everyone's surprise he went up there. Ended up she cheated on him so he kicked her and the blokes head in and done time in barleeny prison or however it's spelt...said he was shocked the amount on drugs in there and how open they was about being a grass. Don't know what jobs there's alot of in Scotland suppose you could always forward Paul ferris your cv haha. I'm the exact same when I watch films like that but I always think how many do this work and how many are living like kings...gotta have brains with this job you fuck up and ain't like you'll just get the sack...trouble is everyone you work with you gotta hope is as cautious as you are which is worrying lol seen some right thick cunts. That all said and done... Your better off being banged up or with a hole in your head having tried rather then existing just to sign on because that's no fucking life anyway. No money no freedom and money can buy everything believe that lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

fuk me you two still at it, bit early innit?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

selling weed and selliing coke are two completely different beasts lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me you two still at it, bit early innit?


bit early for you??? you shat the bed again?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Ah Scotland weeman. Knew someone who got a bird knocked up from there and to everyone's surprise he went up there. Ended up she cheated on him so he kicked her and the blokes head in and done time in barleeny prison or however it's spelt...said he was shocked the amount on drugs in there and how open they was about being a grass. Don't know what jobs there's alot of in Scotland suppose you could always forward Paul ferris your cv haha. I'm the exact same when I watch films like that but I always think how many do this work and how many are living like kings...gotta have brains with this job you fuck up and ain't like you'll just get the sack...trouble is everyone you work with you gotta hope is as cautious as you are which is worrying lol seen some right thick cunts. That all said and done... Your better off being banged up or with a hole in your head having tried rather then existing just to sign on because that's no fucking life anyway. No money no freedom and money can buy everything believe that lol.


moneys the worlds worst weapon, fuck the nukes, money will buy you armies, money will buy you companies, money will buy u power.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> selling weed and selliing coke are two completely different beasts lol


if i could get coke for decent price, an find sombdy who can buy it up here i would, fuck why not, i dont snort anythin so i wouldnt have a hard time keepin a hold of it, but id only doit if there was serious profit init, an right now weeds pretty good, so idk may expand,


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

So many cunts hate trust me even friends get jealous. If I see someone doing well I don't care how they got it worked hard or crime good on them if it bothers me its only because I think I'm some sort of cunt for not having what they got then I think what can I do to get that or better. I love seeing someone from my sort of background doing well. Anyone asks what you earn the answer is always not enough and never show em how much either. Ill ask to borrow a tenner till tomorrow if out with some mates knowing I got a monkey in my back pocket lol. Like when the real hustle shoved on a copper uniform and everyone assumes his actually a copper. Rich people don't want or need people thinking they are rich it's normally the poor people trying to make out they are. Act broke and stack notes lol  when your done and earning legally so fuck all to loose then be as flash as you want.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

na too warm mate, prolly nod on sofa in a min

fuk ya later!!!


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

i jus dont wanna be workin the rest of my life, ur put here for a reason, im pretty sure it aint to work in a big machine like society, i just wanna make the most of my time here, fuck what those high horsed ridin cunts in parliment think, they are alright 74k a year, houses, investments etc, id rather jus do what i wanna do and have a life that was worth livin unlike my mams life, might sound a cunt, but hers was pretty shit so far, its an exsistance not a life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

on a different note, my dog kush is frosty as fook this morning

View attachment 2749543View attachment 2749544View attachment 2749545View attachment 2749546

aint going to be a huge yield having hacked the pm bits off but what's left is finishing up nice.

smell off this dippy ellsy is like psycho livers and cheese funk rolled into one. fuckin LOUD. had to supercrop late on thing was going to put a hole in the tent roof.

View attachment 2749547


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Read the lryrics some older may know the song...http://www.risa.co.uk/sla/song.php?songid=11763Bloody true about young girl and boy wasting their life away working in a factory...one big rat trap...sure someone's gotta do it and no disrespect to them but I ain't that someone I want more...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

come on lads enough depresso shit man life's what you make of it take it by the balls n squeeze. gotta work to live but there's leeway and perks along the way no!?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

the fucking post of today is a joke i member when your post would be there before u woke up, and then a second delivery sometimes around 2pm not no more tho............


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Read the lryrics some older may know the song...http://www.risa.co.uk/sla/song.php?songid=11763Bloody true about young girl and boy wasting their life away working in a factory...one big rat trap...sure someone's gotta do it and no disrespect to them but I ain't that someone I want more...


fuck slavin away like that, its a dog eat dog world, allways lookin out for #1


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Alright spunk dribblers how are we? Just woke up nice brew and a fatty awwwww yeah . Reel a bit rough tho lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Fairy been yet sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fairy been yet sambo?


no mate im waiting for quite a few fairys too lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahaha lucky boys postie needs to get his airmax on and hurry the fuck up don't he lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Likewise, post service is on its arse. Business post runs like clockwork cos it was sold off to zee germans, should have given them the personal mail too. 

bet there's ne pot holes with the autobahns


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Wank arnt thet I gey my payslip on a Tues or wed I get paid on feckin Friday it should be there friday !!!!! Bag a wank the lot of em


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Likewise, post service is on its arse. Business post runs like clockwork cos it was sold off to zee germans, should have given them the personal mail too.
> 
> bet there's ne pot holes with the autobahns


did i read ur off to germany soon don? whats that a hols or work?


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

aye, the Germans run the Dutch post now as well (even though they still like to put, post.nl on their stuff....yeh right). Best things the Germans ever done was loosing the War(s).


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

he's going Trannie hunting lad! lol.


newuserlol said:


> did i read ur off to germany soon don? whats that a hols or work?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Aye geet big hands and size 11 knee highs, gonna stitch the stag right up haha. 

Hope these beans turn up or ill be in the brothels buying god knows what for a fortune. Ne whores tho, missus would eunuch me.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye geet big hands and size 11 knee highs, gonna stitch the stag right up haha.
> 
> Hope these beans turn up or ill be in the brothels buying god knows what for a fortune. Ne whores tho, missus would eunuch me.


who did you go with for the beans?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Next bean purchase for me is from Bb smelly cherry and psycho killer or dip sy ellesy or whatever its called but I know in few of u have got from there before r
What would you say the top 3 are off Bb?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Frankmatthews, should be today like, dispatched Monday


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

i just mailed u bizzle


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Frankmatthews, should be today like, dispatched Monday


yeah id say today too, usual time for a order from that country.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Next bean purchase for me is from Bb smelly cherry and psycho killer or dip sy ellesy or whatever its called but I know in few of u have got from there before r
> What would you say the top 3 are off Bb?


dippy ellsy hmmmmmm yum, dont look like ima fit it into this grow ffs, those 4 plants are just bushing out, lucky if i can fit another small plant in there, the 4 are just filling out the space i gave em, ohh well looks like ill have a carpet of green come harvest.

off to my interview now........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

DST said:


> aye, the Germans run the Dutch post now as well (even though they still like to put, post.nl on their stuff....yeh right). Best things the Germans ever done was loosing the War(s).


Dont say that coz 3rd time lucky springs to mind! ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dippy ellsy hmmmmmm yum, dont look like ima fit it into this grow ffs, those 4 plants are just bushing out, lucky if i can fit another small plant in there, the 4 are just filling out the space i gave em, ohh well looks like ill have a carpet of green come harvest.
> 
> off to my interview now........


Yeh must leave the 4 I wish I never put that shitty critical in now just west ng light Lol . Good look mate I hope you get your job fingers crossed for ya pal


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

just got them shawny, they look legit will tell you in 20mins for shore tho, think we need to have a proper chat if you really have access to the amount you said?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

only other delivery was me oxy, wankers, still that will do me nicely for later.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Sound as a pound Sambo did u yer the other little beans?. Oh and check this fuckker out Stonk on alert


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound as a pound Sambo did u yer the other little beans?. Oh and check this fuckker out Stonk on alert View attachment 2749615


you not done much cloning then mate? im not waiting on beans bizzle, well a hundred benzos but some exotics im really wanting to hurry the fuck up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

No this is me first time mate fookin well chuffed 2 have forroots aalready. No did inter them beans I sent you? In a rizzla?

And Yeh they legit mate I had 4 last might naughty I know but I had a laugh to me self. Still fucked this morning


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No this is me first time mate fookin well chuffed 2 have forroots aalready. No did inter them beans I sent you? In a rizzla?
> 
> And Yeh they legit mate I had 4 last might naughty I know but I had a laugh to me self. Still fucked this morning


you learning typing from ice ffs ''No did inter them beans I sent you? In a rizzla?'' i take it that meant did i eat them 2 vals in a rizzla? no mate i just swallowed them with some water lol its valium not a bomb of speed/md lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahahaha told ya I'm still.fucked no in sent you 2 seeds ina rizzla ghost train haze seeds ya mad head lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha told ya I'm still.fucked no in sent you 2 seeds ina rizzla ghost train haze seeds ya mad head lmao


lmao shit no didnt see them, why ya sending me seed anyway mate u should no i rarely grow seeds, i like me clone-onlys.

just mailed you and when i did at the bottom was that link again and i could look through all your pic etc.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Ya mad head just thought uight like em its a v nice smoke  right fuckntjat then that emails getting fucked off next thing me doorbgettin smashed in ohhhh fuck

I gave u 2 in rizzla wrapped like a bomb Lol just thought it would be a nice gesture yano lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ya mad head just thought uight like em its a v nice smoke  right fuckntjat then that emails getting fucked off next thing me doorbgettin smashed in ohhhh fuck


can obviously see ya full name too mate lol

i just sent ya a friend request anyway, im back on facebook after bout 3years off that shit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> can obviously see ya full name too mate lol
> 
> i just sent ya a friend request anyway, im back on facebook after bout 3years off that shit.


Lol crazy that is must be this feckin phone !!!!! Yeh thought that might have been you I'm scared now Pmsl


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol crazy that is must be this feckin phone !!!!! Yeh thought that might have been you I'm scared now Pmsl


av a read of that email i just sent ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't k ow how to to all this sr stuff too thick for that and I don't think the missis would appreciate it lmao I know a few MCAT heads around here though and they'll tek em a pound a piece


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

spooners the fairly landed, with 2 broken arms, that fuckers heavy ffs, ic3 any sign of ur fairy? got back from me interview, lookin good tis only part time, butl get me off thedole, as the woman took a liking to me, SO AV GOT MY 600 WOOHOOO, now the couple gram i get off its goin to spoons.......
havnt tried it yet spoons, but that fuckers in good nick an nice postage aswell, had a good time gettin that bubblewrap offit

yeah shawn u typin like ic3 nowadays, those pills turnin u disabeled, who had a smoke of nirvana master kush? that stuff hit me hard, id have passed for a mobility scooter if i went into the place after a joint of that stuff, its pretty powerfull smoke, ud have thot i was ic3's last avatar after a shmoke an a pancake.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound as a pound Sambo did u yer the other little beans?. Oh and check this fuckker out Stonk on alert View attachment 2749615


kick ur own door in, then fuckoff to the police station, ur takin pics of ur fingerprints again

its a partial, but wont stop em comin for a knock knowin ur handin out clones, and have a couple plants in full bloom next to ur bed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

No that was in my mates house and my grandadas. Hands lmao )
.
Oh and 4 have got roots tiny ones but theyre there ))


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No that was in my mates house and my grandadas. Hands lmao )
> .
> Oh and 4 have got roots tiny ones but theyre there ))


how longs that been? so starin at clones does makem root faster hhhmm lmfao

i recognize ur bedroom furniture outof many


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> spooners the fairly landed, with 2 broken arms, that fuckers heavy ffs, ic3 any sign of ur fairy? got back from me interview, lookin good tis only part time, butl get me off thedole, as the woman took a liking to me, SO AV GOT MY 600 WOOHOOO, now the couple gram i get off its goin to spoons.......
> havnt tried it yet spoons, but that fuckers in good nick an nice postage aswell, had a good time gettin that bubblewrap offit
> 
> yeah shawn u typin like ic3 nowadays, those pills turnin u disabeled, who had a smoke of nirvana master kush? that stuff hit me hard, id have passed for a mobility scooter if i went into the place after a joint of that stuff, its pretty powerfull smoke, ud have thot i was ic3's last avatar after a shmoke an a pancake.


ha ha yeah did go a bit ott. yeah it is a bit of a heavy fucker but its a half decent 1.. better than the placcy sunmaster ones anyway. think I only used it for like 5/6 weeks. same with the extractor I sent ice, its like brand new.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

I think its been nearly 6 days actually or 5 can't quite remember Lol but it feckin working I'll be as ARD as bear grylls when he finds a lump of fox shit


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha yeah did go a bit ott. yeah it is a bit of a heavy fucker but its a half decent 1.. better than the placcy sunmaster ones anyway. think I only used it for like 5/6 weeks. same with the extractor I sent ice, its like brand new.


yeahman, its in better nick than my one, think its the same one sambo uses the black metal ones, ill give it a test run tonight see whats what, but might have to wait till next wedensday to have it runnin full time, as im gettin my 5 inch extractor and need to up my leccy bill. 20 quid a fortnight? for a 600 and extractor, and osscilating fan, alltogether its like 720w at most


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Nah I've only had a couple of peeks I been a good boy Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I think its been nearly 6 days actually or 5 can't quite remember Lol but it feckin working I'll be as ARD as sambo after a voddy


sambos ARD remember, sshh dont let the ARDman hear that


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

I got a flash of root today aswell shawny, dunno what to do with em lol. I only took them as back ups if the pe and co died.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 25, 2013)

afternoon ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah I've only had a couple of peeks I been a good boy Lol


my fancy glasscloner 3000, i took clones before u an still no roots, am away to ikea for my money back


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I got a flash of root today aswell shawny, dunno what to do with em lol. I only took them as back ups if the pe and co died.
> 
> View attachment 2749667


why the fuck everytime i see ur avvy i think ur ic3, FFS u got excelent grammar aswell shoulda known better


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I got a flash of root today aswell shawny, dunno what to do with em lol. I only took them as back ups if the pe and co died.
> 
> View attachment 2749667


send em my way mate, need a few clones for my new veg chamber lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my fancy glasscloner 3000, i took clones before u an still no roots, am away to ikea for my money back


Pmsl think my propergatin thing was 4.99 and 4.99 for jiffy pellets I've got Loads do ubwNt some? Yeh don't take it back to IKEA throw it through the fuckinnwindow lmaom


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I got a flash of root today aswell shawny, dunno what to do with em lol. I only took them as back ups if the pe and co died.
> 
> View attachment 2749667


Ooooooooohhhhh there coming is this tour first time cloning aswell??? I like the look of them plugs no mess is there oh and let em root up a bitore in think get a nice bundle of roots them plants em ))


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl think my propergatin thing was 4.99 and 4.99 for jiffy pellets I've got Loads do ubwNt some? Yeh don't take it back to IKEA throw it through the fuckinnwindow lmaom


what strains u got, u runnin that gth again?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> why the fuck everytime i see ur avvy i think ur ic3, FFS u got excelent grammar aswell shoulda known better


yesterday? iv had the root cubes for a while lol. they have been in the prop for bout 9 days now I think.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

u got mail gary


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> u got mail gary


cheers dude, ive replied


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

No kode its the blue dream looking very nice aswell. But in have got gth original seedling well on its way I'm gonna keep that as a mother and get loads of clones off em..I got some gth seeds if u want any?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yesterday? iv had the root cubes for a while lol. they have been in the prop for bout 9 days now I think.


yeah u gonna have to read that again, ur fuckin avvy confusing me with ic3 for some weird reason


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ooooooooohhhhh there coming is this tour first time cloning aswell??? I like the look of them plugs no mess is there oh and let em root up a bitore in think get a nice bundle of roots them plants em ))


no mate took clones a few times now. yeah they are quite good, defo handy and less messy than coco pellets and shit


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No kode its the blue dream looking very nice aswell. But in have got gth original seedling well on its way I'm gonna keep that as a mother and get loads of clones off em..I got some gth seeds if u want any?


hhhmm, ill take 2 of ur finest lmao, yeah i mean clones, we can have a chat on skype later, im not needin em right now, no space, better just chuck em in 12/12 or a week veg or summit, dont want em growin massive and stranglin my other plants, if everything goes to plan, im gonna flip in 2-3 weeks, just need new extractor, then filter and nutes, then i can buy thos additives along the way when im in flower. 

ill remind u when iv got postage an that forem mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> no mate took clones a few times now. yeah they are quite good, defo handy and less messy than coco pellets and shit


Yehight get me some of them next time I'm guessing u have to work em in nutes and a bit of rhizz first tho?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

gonna go for a snooz, well least im feelin tired, lets see if i jus lay down staring at me cieling again, ill count sheep that allways works pfft

ill end up joinin the sheep jumpin the fence right off a clif!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehight get me some of them next time I'm guessing u have to work em in nutes and a bit of rhizz first tho?


no nutes mate jus a bit of rhiz, and I mist them and the prop lid like every 3 days or so. seems to do the trick.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> gonna go for a snooz, well least im feelin tired, lets see if i jus lay down staring at me cieling again, ill count sheep that allways works pfft
> 
> ill end up joinin the sheep jumpin the fence right off a clif!


I've got someting that will helpnya with that problem kode lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

//////////// digi car jacking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqe6S6m73Zw#at.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

@indi u like making has don't ya? Have u seen that vid with that frwnch gezer who makes his ice has I'm doin itbthatway next time it looks the bomblol . And that has just took me nearly a full joint to write this lmao ducked .com


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well had me scope today.... was interesting sein the tich n what not close up...i tryed to take pics was hard trying to keep still and gettin me iphone to focous lol....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well had me scope today....View attachment 2749743 was interesting sein the tich n what not close up...i tryed to take pics was hard trying to keep still and gettin me iphone to focous lol....View attachment 2749744View attachment 2749745View attachment 2749746View attachment 2749747View attachment 2749748View attachment 2749749View attachment 2749750View attachment 2749751View attachment 2749752View attachment 2749753View attachment 2749754View attachment 2749755View attachment 2749756View attachment 2749757View attachment 2749758View attachment 2749759View attachment 2749760View attachment 2749761View attachment 2749762View attachment 2749763


same scope as mine m8, i knw its hard as fuck to get pics thru they small ones


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lol i liked looking when u switch the switch to uv.....they not bad little scopes for pirce im going to get one of those ones u plug into computer too.........


Garybhoy11 said:


> same scope as mine m8, i knw its hard as fuck to get pics thru they small ones


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

so what u rec guys from them pics? think i saw some going amber ect.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u rec guys from them pics? think i saw some going amber ect.....


yeah dus look like a few are amber, how long u had them in flower?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

7 day seedling from germ....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

8 weeks now....


newuserlol said:


> yeah dus look like a few are amber, how long u had them in flower?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 8 weeks now....


 another week you could bring them down, but if ya can wait let em go ten wk, its blue cheese isnt it?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer was gonna let it got 10 weeks yer its barnys farm blue cheese.....just finishing them off now with water n molasses...


newuserlol said:


> another week you could bring them down, but if ya can wait let em go ten wk, its blue cheese isnt it?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Alot prefer the blue cheese at 9 weeks from what I've read on other diaries of Barneys blue cheese.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well saying that its my last feed tomoz then finishing them with molasses....


imcjayt said:


> yer was gonna let it got 10 weeks yer its barnys farm blue cheese.....just finishing them off now with water n molasses...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer they still growing tho as yourky pointed out newcalyx growing and pist white......so i rec 10 weeks shld be good.....


ninja1 said:


> Alot prefer the blue cheese at 9 weeks from what I've read on other diaries of Barneys blue cheese.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

these the bags im getting to try n make some hash..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121114887165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer was gonna let it got 10 weeks yer its barnys farm blue cheese.....just finishing them off now with water n molasses...


be carefull with that mollases can easy burnt the fuck out ya plants with the wrong dosage, its also pretty pointless imo if they where my plants id feed them till wk 9 then just water for a week or use a nute called ripen for the last 10/14 days, really helps with flavour and will make ya bud nice n heavy.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ok lad....i got some pk13/14 and some canna boost.....didnt want to spoil the biobizz tho lol....


newuserlol said:


> be carefull with that mollases can easy burnt the fuck out ya plants with the wrong dosage, its also pretty pointless imo if they where my plants id feed them till wk 9 then just water for a week or use a nute called ripen for the last 10/14 days, really helps with flavour and will make ya bud nice n heavy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

fuk me kode, il be VERY suprised if they live matey..

the livers wer root bound in ther pots and are bushy as fuk so are now in ther final home of 10 litre airpots,
the 2 bbc,, ther in sirpots but dunno if theyl surviive, the bashed themselves to fuk in the tupperware tube

sppon, extractor arived mate, its a big bastad innit, bussing with the mounting brackets, up on the celing it goes along with the 5" inline, gunna start buying cool tubes next week, no other choice, with each one its gunan drop the temps, should start taking cuts in a week or less soon as me gear arrives


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

my parcel still aint come either ice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my parcel still aint come either ice.


aye be in the monirng matey,, 2nd class,, went out first thing yesterday postie closed early and held it over for the night,...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok lad....i got some pk13/14 and some canna boost.....didnt want to spoil the biobizz tho lol....


dunno bout the boast but to late for the pk, really tho imc theres no need to even flush with biobizz nutes, but that ripen i said about is cheap and works, i used it for years mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

yeh pk is week 5-8 far to late now,, but not for ripen u could bust it for last week


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh pk is week 5-8 far to late now,, but not for ripen u could bust it for last week


i find ripen works best when used for at least ten days fourteen is better tho.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me kode, il be VERY suprised if they live matey..
> 
> the livers wer root bound in ther pots and are bushy as fuk so are now in ther final home of 10 litre airpots,
> the 2 bbc,, ther in sirpots but dunno if theyl surviive, the bashed themselves to fuk in the tupperware tube
> ...


yeah it quite a big fucker aint it lol. should get a good bit of air movement with it. yeah same mate need some form of air cooled hood before flower or im gonna come across a world of problems.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ok lads ill go shop 2moz c if they got some ripen


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

jus chopped a black widow...I fink...should have some stock for you soon sambo, this will have nice bag appeal, closely trimmed well formed buds with a little weight to them


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

anyone alse grow in tent ? whats the stelth on them like smell wise? are they fine unless u open door?


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

shit my other job is getting busy, got plants to care for, the tomatoes need as much water as the mj, I jus haven't got the time in the day to fuk about smoking weed, same shit tmrw.....fuk this actual work...in this heat....pahhh


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

just looked at that ripen...dont think ive seen any in me local shop hmmmm ill phone him tomoz if not ill have to go alsewere,,,,to late to order offline


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone alse grow in tent ? whats the stelth on them like smell wise? are they fine unless u open door?


bigger outtake than intake, scrub air with cf...done


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone alse grow in tent ? whats the stelth on them like smell wise? are they fine unless u open door?


yea providing your extraction is good enough to encourage all the air out, otherwise they do leak smell (the thinner ones), if your extraction when turned on pulls the sides of the tent tight you will be fine!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well yer but just wondering if the smell seeps out the zips what not of tents......i was getting a 3m tent having 2 cf 1 intake 2 600 hoods (prob a 400 tube in middle)


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> bigger outtake than intake, scrub air with cf...done


exactamondo ^^^^^^^^^^^^

just mailed you mate.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer but just wondering if the smell seeps out the zips what not of tents......i was getting a 3m tent having 2 cf 1 intake 2 600 hoods (prob a 400 tube in middle)


when using a tent i have a 2x2x2. with no extraction running the smell *WILL* leak out into the room its in.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer but just wondering if the smell seeps out the zips what not of tents......i was getting a 3m tent having 2 cf 1 intake 2 600 hoods (prob a 400 tube in middle)


 why not get two of these hoods put 1200hps in each and get some serious yield.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

was fuked off earlyer me ona block had fell over and went all over the floor ...dang...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

u got a link for that?


newuserlol said:


> why not get two of these hoods put 1200hps in each and get some serious yield.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

wont that be a bit steep on the lekky tho having 2400w lol


newuserlol said:


> why not get two of these hoods put 1200hps in each and get some serious yield.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer well smell seeping out in house is main pri cos of kids ect.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well smell seeping out in house is main pri cos of kids ect.....


with a big enough filter there will be no smell imc, just go overkill with the filters.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u got a link for that?





imcjayt said:


> wont that be a bit steep on the lekky tho having 2400w lol


not much stepper than the 1600watt u was planning, as long as you pay ur bill you wont have no probs running 2400

http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/advanced_search.php?sid=10008&cid=79&pager=view_all its called the hydrofarm raptor reflector


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Luckily k got the hood in my percy OP I need 4 tubes for main.OP but il get one at a time should drop the temps noticebly each tjbe I add..unless this heatwave goes but once ive got em ive got em no more novva

Cuts of okode landdd 2 in a tupperwRe tub bkn smShed around so Hd to wash the soil of the rooots.. sambo rsemeber be I for ya pozt jn mornjng


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lol at 200 sqid a pice.....


newuserlol said:


> not much stepper than the 1600watt u was planning, as long as you pay ur bill you wont have no probs running 2400
> 
> http://www.ghedirect.co.uk/advanced_search.php?sid=10008&cid=79&pager=view_all its called the hydrofarm raptor reflector


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol at 200 sqid a pice.....


they are the bollax tho mate, im getting one soon


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lol u cld buy the norm ones and buy fitting and modyfy them to have 2 bulbs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol u cld buy the norm ones and buy fitting and modyfy them to have 2 bulbs


it dont really show the size but they are huge them reflectors, fuck making one of me own lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer i can emag the gonna be bigger than the norm ones......but just saying could make one pritty easy enuff....


newuserlol said:


> it dont really show the size but they are huge them reflectors, fuck making one of me own lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol at 200 sqid a pice.....


is it not worth the investment? its less then the price of an oz?? they'll last for ages you have the double bulb option....you only get out what you put in.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Extractor-Fan-Kit-Feed-complete-set-up-kit-/261239433626?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cd315699a

they tend to do cheap gear that works well.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

think ill stik with the 2 600 hoods for now how many plants under that? 10? 15?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

100 watts per plant max rule of thumb

And lemon wat u doin on here ya prick? Yer not welcome u CUNT now go back to your shwag growing


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ah dont want to go for cheep tho want good stuff so i kno jobs done rite and no worrys bout smell dodgy ballasts ect and smell......cost ay a prob long as i kno it gonna do the job prop.....dont want to fork out on gear and it end up bein shit then got to buy again....


Lemon king said:


> is it not worth the investment? its less then the price of an oz?? they'll last for ages you have the double bulb option....you only get out what you put in.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Extractor-Fan-Kit-Feed-complete-set-up-kit-/261239433626?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cd315699a
> 
> they tend to do cheap gear that works well.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

10 ? 15? or hows about 4 big trees last time i checked in the uk sentencing goes on plant numbers.....anything over 8 is considered commersh!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer ice ill think ill stik with the 10.....see how they go...what the yeilds r like ect...


IC3M4L3 said:


> 100 watts per plant max rule of thumb
> 
> And lemon wat u doin on here ya prick? Yer not welcome u CUNT now go back to your shwag growing


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

4 big trees cant be arsed with longer veg...6 weeks is enuff.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 100 watts per plant max rule of thumb
> 
> And lemon wat u doin on here ya prick? Yer not welcome u CUNT now go back to your shwag growing


good afternoon ic.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah dont want to go for cheep tho want good stuff so i kno jobs done rite and no worrys bout smell dodgy ballasts ect and smell......cost ay a prob long as i kno it gonna do the job prop.....dont want to fork out on gear and it end up bein shit then got to buy again....
> 
> 
> Lemon king said:
> ...



ThTs somez shite equipment them big bid tents arw good them cheapos rip if ur not real carefull and will collapse wigh 2 hoods


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> 10 ? 15? or hows about 4 big trees last time i checked in the uk sentencing goes on plant numbers.....anything over 8 is considered commersh!!!


thats not true, sentance guidelines passed out on 27th of feb this year said up to 27 can still be classed as personal, and anything under 9 is just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 4 big trees cant be arsed with longer veg...6 weeks is enuff.....


yea thats defo long enough 6 weeks, what set up do you run? you must be in dirt?

do you include the 2 week seedling stage in that??


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats not true, sentance guidelines passed out on 27th of feb this year said up to 27 can still be classed as personal, and anything under 9 is just a slap on the wrist.



thanks for correcting me.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well looked at a tent in me shop looks pritty good ill try n take pic wen there nice and solid metal frame 2.....sed i could have 1 for 200....ment to be 250......


IC3M4L3 said:


> ThTs somez shite equipment them big bid tents arw good them cheapos rip if ur not real carefull and will collapse wigh 2 hoods


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

ive had a few of them tents, handy for pop up grows... norm that set up aint that cheap, but considering what you could yield in one grow with that set up £150 is chuck away moneys!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

we on about my new setup im gonna be doing....now im running 2 400hps and no i use coco


Lemon king said:


> yea thats defo long enough 6 weeks, what set up do you run? you must be in dirt?
> 
> do you include the 2 week seedling stage in that??


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> we on about my new setup im gonna be doing....now im running 2 400hps and no i use coco


do you have a journal i can look at ?? your obv getting good results them buds look nice....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

also ordering 3 t5....for veg and mothers.....and pollanating...these ones.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-LIGHTWAVE-T5-4-TUBE-PROPAGATION-FLOURESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-CFL-LOW-ENERGY-/280910923371?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item416798866b


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

nope not realy a jurn just started sommert on day 25 of flower only realy pic updates.....my grow aint to bad cos of listerning to these guys........


Lemon king said:


> do you have a journal i can look at ?? your obv getting good results them buds look nice....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

kiss-ass........


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

at the cost of 3 of them wouldn't you be better with a 600w mh??? less moneys and imo will do a much better job.

if you get a digi ballast thats dimmable you can switch from 400 - 600w and all you have to do if you need and extra flower light is swap out the bulb.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ya never kno lemon 1 day u mite be able to grow like this....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> shit my other job is getting busy, got plants to care for, the tomatoes need as much water as the mj, I jus haven't got the time in the day to fuk about smoking weed, same shit tmrw.....fuk this actual work...in this heat....pahhh


iv got a tommy plant in my yard and fuck me does it drink water. needs watering every day or it proper droops to fuck


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> kiss-ass........


how are your clones doing,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well no cos if i wan gonna do a 600w mh then id have to get me a lumi ballas ect....them 3 t5 are to do clones seeds under what not....and the other 2 for mothers......in main room ill have the 2 600hps and just get 2 400 mh bulbs....


Lemon king said:


> at the cost of 3 of them wouldn't you be better with a 600w mh??? less moneys and imo will do a much better job.
> 
> if you get a digi ballast thats dimmable you can switch from 400 - 600w and all you have to do if you need and extra flower light is swap out the bulb.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ya never kno lemon 1 day u mite be able to grow like this....View attachment 2749965View attachment 2749966


cor i can only hope mate, i like the picky in front of the mirror makes it look like a bigger garden then it is.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

mirror? what fukin mirror? .....i dont need mirrors lmfaoooooooooooooo


Lemon king said:


> cor i can only hope mate, i like the picky in front of the mirror makes it look like a bigger garden then it is.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well no cos if i wan gonna do a 600w mh then id have to get me a lumi ballas ect....*them 3 t5 are to do clones seeds under what not*....and the other 2 for mothers......in main room ill have the 2 600hps and just get 2 400 mh bulbs....


you can put clones and seedlings under a 600w mh, hang in 3-4 foot above seedlings / clones. they blue spectrum will keep your plants squat and bushy....so no stretching.

with 1 600w mh the growth will be faster and stronger. and you can keep your mothers under it as the seeds and clones don't need to be close.

the growth rate is quite fast, much faster then t5s. so unless you want loads of clones your mothers will need trimming regularly.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mirror? what fukin mirror? .....i dont need mirrors lmfaoooooooooooooo


wasn't trying to offend i now see its 2 wardrobes next to each other. i'm only giving you my knowledge after wasting so much money on shit ive replaced with better over the years.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

for seedlings......1 t5.......other 2 are for the 2 sep plants ill be pollanating....then future use will be for mothers if i choose to do clones.....


Lemon king said:


> you can put clones and seedlings under a 600w mh, hang in 3-4 foot above seedlings / clones. they blue spectrum will keep your plants squat and bushy....so no stretching.
> 
> with 1 600w mh the growth will be faster and stronger. and you can keep your mothers under it as the seeds and clones don't need to be close.
> 
> the growth rate is quite fast, much faster then t5s. so unless you want loads of clones your mothers will need trimming regularly.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer i have 2 wadrobes nxt to eachother lol....


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> for seedlings......1 t5.......other 2 are for the 2 sep plants ill be pollanating....then future use will be for mothers if i choose to do clones.....


not sure how much breeding youve done, but in my experience seeded plants need much more in terms of nutes and lights in order to produce the best seeds, there like preggers women need extra!

them t5's are ok for seedlings, but for the sake of 2 weeks, id stick em under the current bun!!!

*EDIT:* really liking them drobes, what you currently doing for intake/extraction or are you running a closed loop system??

are they totally light proof or did you mod em??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

did u just say 3-4ft for clones and young plants? hell i have my hood mm's away and even the 4 600's im running i have them like 5" away fuk that stretch, bushy is wat u want, a big fat wide load bitch! u know the type that likes to come a lot coz she wont get none for a bit! yup them the ones, 3-4ft indeed


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

dippends on how many seeds u want to produce.....dont want hundreds.....


Lemon king said:


> not sure how much breeding youve done, but in my experience seeded plants need much more in terms of nutes and lights in order to produce the best seeds, there like preggers women need extra!
> 
> them t5's are ok for seedlings, but for the sake of 2 weeks, id stick em under the current bun!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

still say your making a mistake imc you dont even smoke all you want is the cash and theres not much cash in breeding at your level, just lots of possible problems.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *did u just say* *3-4ft for clones and young plants?* hell i have my hood mm's away and even the 4 600's im running i have them like 5" away fuk that stretch, bushy is wat u want, a big fat wide load bitch! u know the type that likes to come a lot coz she wont get none for a bit! yup them the ones, 3-4ft indeed


nope he said SEEDLINGs and CLONES....anyways a MH bulb is heavy in the blue spectrum, this alone keeps plants like your women ic......wide and bushy!

5" away with a 600w??

i thought you were having trouble sourcing cool tubes, do you not suffer any light bleaching???


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

just having me a go lad...dont want cash from breeding mate....just sommert to try and do....same as making hash n whatnot....if works then good...if dont then well fukit i had a go....


newuserlol said:


> still say your making a mistake imc you dont even smoke all you want is the cash and theres not much cash in breeding at your level, just lots of possible problems.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

dont plan on breeding all time lol fuk that....just having a go on these strains....prob be a 1 off lolol.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

if all your doing it for is the cash imc ditch the coco and go nft or my prefered dwc, with a 6 week veg and good canopy management you will only need 1 tree in each drobe.

EDIT: if you dont smoke whose doing your quality control??


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well u got your ways i got mine.....hobby few extra pennys.....dont need the cash....


Lemon king said:


> if all your doing it for is the cash imc ditch the coco and go nft or my prefered dwc, with a 6 week veg and good canopy management you will only need 1 tree in each drobe.
> 
> EDIT: if you dont smoke whose doing your quality control??


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

funny tho how u appolagise....and u still trying to come in ere dissing ppl saying this n that lad......insted of concentrating on doing ya own shit.....we still aint seen a good grow of yours yet...weres all this expensive setup u got then as u sed u ditched the cheep shit...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

quality control.....lolol....u saying my weed gonna be shit?


Lemon king said:


> if all your doing it for is the cash imc ditch the coco and go nft or my prefered dwc, with a 6 week veg and good canopy management you will only need 1 tree in each drobe.
> 
> EDIT: if you dont smoke whose doing your quality control??


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Think place I'm renting I'm gonna have to do tents in the room. Can just come at the side of the windows then and hopefully it looks more like a cheap wardrobe rather than blacking out windows. Any of you lads renting private and ever get a visit of the landlord? Gonna try find one whos willing to take cash but don't wanna ring alarms so ask what he prefers cash or bank. If bank ill just get the details and pay a random junkie to pop into the bank for me so I ain't on CCTV.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I never used to smoke until I started growing lol was the same as imc then would have a mate come round and smoke a joint and I'd think ah I grew it gotta try it lol to be honest unless the weeds been dried to quick and proper dead..everything goes.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> funny tho how u appolagise....and u still trying to come in ere dissing ppl saying this n that lad......insted of concentrating on doing ya own shit.....we still aint seen a good grow of yours yet...weres all this expensive setup u got then as u sed u ditched the cheep shit...


mate i havent dissed you once, you became all funny once this was posted kiss-ass

my journal is doing its own thing and yes i am sticking around so you WILL see the finished results. 

you are obv new at this in fact i think most of your "crew" is spesh after seeing the "clones" a few pages back, all you need is a glass of water.

but my advice is falling on deaf ears clearly. so i will let you make the same mistakes i did...enjoy!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> quality control.....lolol....u saying my weed gonna be shit?


well if you dont smoke how do you know what's good or not?? friends?? 

like i said your new to this. enjoy.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> quality control.....lolol....u saying my weed gonna be shit?


you no where to come for qaulity control lmao but i can already tell you imc, the nutes,soil ur using and the length of flower time aslong as u dont fuck up the drying that will be good smoke


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

u prob havent dissed me....but others in ere...lads in ere stik togeva......yer we have newbies in ere who lern from the pros.....tell u sommert lad theres some fukin top bang on growers in ere.....who kno there shit......outsiders like your self come in...(out of jellousy) try and say few things then end up fucking off.......lad if u was gonna stik around shld of showd a bit of respect.....but u pussed it bit to far and i dont think u will be welcome in ere.....u can carry on....in end yll just get blanked n what not........clones ..ppl ere do all diff ways..even the glass of water meth......ppl just like to try diff ways and find whats best for them........yer all the best lad.....


Lemon king said:


> mate i havent dissed you once, you became all funny once this was posted kiss-ass
> 
> my journal is doing its own thing and yes i am sticking around so you WILL see the finished results.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeh IMC your bud looks good inwouldnrind a sample to see what this bio bizz does for the plants taste wise


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lad i kno what im doing listend to u guys ay i the fukin prooooooooooooosss.......just these fukin wannabeeeeeesss trying do diss cos realy they kno its good shit....lol....yer u guys will be samperling my shit out when send few nugg fairys out....and my hash ill b making will be split between well who ever wants it........


newuserlol said:


> you no where to come for qaulity control lmao but i can already tell you imc, the nutes,soil ur using and the length of flower time aslong as u dont fuck up the drying that will be good smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh IMC your bud looks good inwouldnrind a sample to see what this bio bizz does for the plants taste wise


fuck off bizzle ive already volunteered to be qaulity control lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

me dryin well prob hang 5 to 6 then in jars for a good cure......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nope he said SEEDLINGs and CLONES....anyways a MH bulb is heavy in the blue spectrum, this alone keeps plants like your women ic......wide and bushy!
> 
> 5" away with a 600w??
> 
> i thought you were having trouble sourcing cool tubes, do you not suffer any light bleaching???


 in my percy op im running a aircooled hood with 5" rvk extraction in passive inatke so no probs ther, room toattly sealed and lightproof, not showing any pics but the lads here can vouch for its authenticity.
my other op i have 4x 600 hps all in reflectors now if it waw winter it wunt be a problem, but it int its a heatwave so getting rtaher hot, im gunna get sum tubes over the next few weeks, even if it cools down coz once we got em we ot em, and its not just about the temps its about the amount of glow being given out atm witch will be crazy prolly, but the tubes wil sort that, im thinking duct round the house with holes al over the ducting then it will disperse round the house rather than all in one place


someone talkng samples? cummon sambo always gets em and hes the biggest thread cunt?

oh and sambo mogs is waiting for a addy for summet for ya! unlike u to turn a freebie down


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

sambo was already sending u to test it anyways...cos u kno yr shit....and i kno u wld be honnest with me...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sambo was already sending u to test it anyways...cos u kno yr shit....and i kno u wld be honnest with me...


i no mate you said before i was just messing about with bizzle.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

someone talkng samples? cummon sambo always gets em and hes the biggest thread cunt?

oh and sambo mogs is waiting for a addy for summet for ya! unlike u to turn a freebie down[/QUOTE]

sambo also gives out a lot of samples, and whats that bout mogs? never said nowt to me?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

and now im gonna have me a malibu n cock...fukit....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and now im gonna have me a malibu n cock...fukit....


lmfao re read that post imc? malibu and what???


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> still say your making a mistake imc you dont even smoke all you want is the cash and theres not much cash in breeding at your level, just lots of possible problems.


ha ha like never growin sensi again ...lmfao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and now im gonna have me a malibu n cock...fukit....


what ever floats ya boat mate pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lmfao your fault sambo...miss spelt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

fuk off cunts.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 25, 2013)

its alright imc im more of a jd and cock man my self lool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> someone talkng samples? cummon sambo always gets em and hes the biggest thread cunt?
> 
> oh and sambo mogs is waiting for a addy for summet for ya! unlike u to turn a freebie down


sambo also gives out a lot of samples, and whats that bout mogs? never said nowt to me?[/QUOTE]

fuk me i think u missed the ic3 man of your samples list,, seems everycunts getting shit of everyone but me ( boohoofuckinghoo.)
lol

bastads! bu tbh id rather not have half of riu knowing my adress, kamakaze ent me,

so sambo wen u sending me your 2 cooltubes? u promosed em yesterday


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo also gives out a lot of samples, and whats that bout mogs? never said nowt to me?


 fuk me i think u missed the ic3 man of your samples list,, seems everycunts getting shit of everyone but me ( boohoofuckinghoo.)
lol

bastads! bu tbh id rather not have half of riu knowing my adress, kamakaze ent me,

so sambo wen u sending me your 2 cooltubes? u promosed em yesterday[/QUOTE]

what cooltubes? i dont even have two lol i broke one i got one cooltube and a powerplant hood but im gonna get one of those double bulb hoods after this grow i think.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ah ice look he trying to be a posh cunt now ay double hood deluxe....2000 turbo blower....lol.....ha ha


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

sambo is my quality control, geeza nos his weed...............cany believe sum still ere pissin everyone off and makin em gay......fukin mailbu....cocks more your tipple tho ennit lemon


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

fair play lad id like one meself....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

lol no just 2x600hps in there its also the size of the fing i really like.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

no comment lol


newuserlol said:


> lol no just 2x600hps in there its also the size of the fing i really like.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

gonna have me a vodca n pussy now......looks around...weres lemon gon......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ment to say vodka n cunt...lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

fuk me im best get me a couple of smelly proof bags 2......me list dont stop......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

hope this acapulco goes well and i can make some sucsessfull clones to fairy out....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah doubled up with smellyproof you can send alot no probs, also double envolope as ive had a oz before sent to me that had the envolope had split open, it was then wrapped in a cellophane wrap with a message from royal mail saying sorry your parcel has reached you in this conditions, but the weed had been wrapped tight u couldnt smell nowt, did shit me up a little tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hope this acapulco goes well and i can make some sucsessfull clones to fairy out....


its a really nice smoke mate, but 11wk flower times i think, not for me and yield isnt great, but the smoke was very nice.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lmfaoooooo that was lucky....


newuserlol said:


> yeah doubled up with smellyproof you can send alot no probs, also double envolope as ive had a oz before sent to me that had the envolope had split open, it was then wrapped in a cellophane wrap with a message from royal mail saying sorry your parcel has reached you in this conditions, but the weed had been wrapped tight u couldnt smell nowt, did shit me up a little tho.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

fuk ya then lol....


newuserlol said:


> its a really nice smoke mate, but 11wk flower times i think, not for me and yield isnt great, but the smoke was very nice.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

what u like growing then sambo.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

wldnt mind gettin me hands on some syco and the livers is it.....in the future....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u like growing then sambo.....


at the minit this blueberry but was just cause i didnt have nowt else at the time, got the exo,pyscho n livers back now and i have germd 5 bluepit seeds, next run will be all exo or pyscho witha few livers, then i do plan on growing some of this bluepit if i get a fem out my 5 that is.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ahh nice one ill have to keep in ya good books ay if want few clones in future.....lolol....im waked out now till november with these new seedlins if they grow ok.....then nov ill put me new room togeva....


newuserlol said:


> at the minit this blueberry but was just cause i didnt have nowt else at the time, got the exo,pyscho n livers back now and i have germd 5 bluepit seeds, next run will be all exo or pyscho witha few livers, then i do plan on growing some of this bluepit if i get a fem out my 5 that is.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

just looking on the road fuck theres some cheap bud from canada, oz of purple kush looks really nice good reviews 182quid with tracking which means if it gets nabbed then you get a 50% refund, quite a bit is getting through to the uk tho no probs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just looking on the road fuck theres some cheap bud from canada, oz of purple kush looks really nice good reviews 182quid with tracking which means if it gets nabbed then you get a 50% refund, quite a bit is getting through to the uk tho no probs.


I noticed stuff on there the other day m8, from Canada I think, was advertised as PK, says growin in a greenhouse or something. Is that the stuff ur on about, I think what I seem was cheaper than 182 quid tho, it also had good reviews. I think it was more like 120 an o or something


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

or four oz at just under 120 a oz, with tracking so 50% refund if got. fucking good deal that, wish i had a few grand spare fuck id soon turn that into quite a few more quid lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I noticed stuff on there the other day m8, from Canada I think, was advertised as PK, says growin in a greenhouse or something. Is that the stuff ur on about, I think what I seem was cheaper than 182 quid tho, it also had good reviews. I think it was more like 120 an o or something


no this is indoor mate, also has green crack ive always wanted to try that strain 220 a oz with the tracking.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

this is the purple kush.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeh get the green crack I woulndt Mind a taste of that Lol. Just whacked a load of chicken wire round the girls keep them bastard pests out


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2750045Yeh get the green crack I woulndt Mind a taste of that Lol. Just whacked a load of chicken wire round the girls keep them bastard pests out


at 220 not that much to be made from it but i have always wanted to try it, that outdoor looks nice bizzle only a few more wks and she will flip.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeh shit ain't cheap is is but ill pay whatever for a small like just nice tester  .Yeh I CNT wait till they do get to see sum buds. Hard times tonight for bizzle no alcohol non weed just a box of blueys I can sees me n the missis fighting later lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no this is indoor mate, also has green crack ive always wanted to try that strain 220 a oz with the tracking.


Naw the stuff I seen was different then, think the vendor was miss bliss or something like that


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

romulan four oz works out bout 95 a oz with the tracking........


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuck me that is good what's the details of that strain. Fuck me can bang it out at 150 an oz even if shit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

That's cheap very cheap

Looks a bit brown though like its old or something


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh shit ain't cheap is is but ill pay whatever for a small like just nice tester  .Yeh I CNT wait till they do get to see sum buds. Hard times tonight for bizzle no alcohol non weed just a box of blueys I can sees me n the missis fighting later lmao


just neck 5-6 blues at once you wont be fighting with anyone bizzle lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

someone lend four hundred quid and ill let ya no the qaulity lolol no all reports on this vendor are spot on, and most is arriving in 7-9days to the uk, plus like i say if you pay for the tracking and it dus get nabbed then you get half the cash back.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo is my quality control, geeza nos his weed...............cany believe sum still ere pissin everyone off and makin em gay......fukin mailbu....*cocks more your tipple tho ennit lemon*


straight up on the rocks bruvaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol Yeh true thinknibe had 3 or today woke up and feel like a mong Lol high fuck it il drop another 4 that will get me to sleep lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's cheap very cheap
> 
> Looks a bit brown though like its old or something


Everyone has seen Star Trek! I don't really like the show, but I do like to get so stoned I feel like I have been beamed aboard&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. This fine tasting herb gets me blasted to stars every time&#8230;&#8230;.. A fine saliva cross that has been a great pain killer and mind trip for years now&#8230; This BC grown fine quality Romulan is grown in our big bucket hydroponic system and has massive buds!!! If you think bigger is better then this bud is for you!!! 

We use only state of the art shipping methods, security and privacy management.

Feel free to PM me any questions.

See my profile for my public PGP key.

This listing is available for shipping to Canada or the EU.

This order will be packed for shipping using top notch methods. 

We offer 50% refunds on any tracked package that doesn't make it to the UK or Ireland when using tracked shipping.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in my percy op im running a aircooled hood with 5" rvk extraction in passive inatke so no probs ther, room toattly sealed and lightproof, not showing any pics but the lads here can vouch for its authenticity.
> my other op i have 4x 600 hps all in reflectors now if it waw winter it wunt be a problem, but it int its a heatwave so getting rtaher hot, im gunna get sum tubes over the next few weeks, even if it cools down coz once we got em we ot em, and its not just about the temps its about the amount of glow being given out atm witch will be crazy prolly, but the tubes wil sort that,* im thinking duct round the house with holes al over the ducting then it will disperse round the house rather than all in one place*
> 
> 
> ...


its a good idea but ya dont want ducting round your house doya?. i use this method for co2 and with the air hose (better bubble coverage then airstones.) in my buckets. but for your poss heat vent issue i would (dont know how handy you are) build two boxes from mdf, quite large, then vent into them the air comming out the duct after is been through both boxes will be considerably cooler, same as what you would do if running a large ozone gen.

imo i wouldnt bother with the cool tubes you know the benefits of a hood and the cool tubes dont have the best reflection, if you do get them i think you should get some lumi maxi hoods reflectors or the euro ones and fit them to the top of the tube.

also if your extraction isnt good enough they can crack and explode and trying to pick glass out of sticky buds is a cunt!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> its a good idea but ya dont want ducting round your house doya?. i use this method for co2 and with the air hose (better bubble coverage then airstones.) in my buckets. but for your poss heat vent issue i would (dont know how handy you are) build two boxes from mdf, quite large, then vent into them the air comming out the duct after is been through both boxes will be considerably cooler, same as what you would do if running a large ozone gen.
> 
> imo i wouldnt bother with the cool tubes you know the benefits of a hood and the cool tubes dont have the best reflection, if you do get them i think you should get some lumi maxi hoods reflectors or the euro ones and fit them to the top of the tube.
> 
> also if your extraction isnt good enough they can crack and explode and trying to pick glass out of sticky buds is a cunt!!


Lemon gone fuck off with ur fuckin advice, As if anyone's goina pay any heed to it ffs, I for one don't even read ur posts no more


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Order a small sample I say if seems ok then defiantly money to be made with that price.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Order a small sample I say if seems ok then defiantly money to be made with that price.


That other stuff I was on about works out about 90 quid an o if I'm right, it's 1.5 odd Bitcoins for it. Can get quite a few cheap oz on the road. That stuff also had good reviews, quite quick to the uk too sayin as it was comin from canada

edit: might have been closer to 100 quid but still cheap tho


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lemon gone fuck off with ur fuckin advice, As if anyone's goina pay any heed to it ffs, I for one don't even read ur posts no more


for someone that dont read em you aint half got allot to say mate. its all gravy though "mastergrow"


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Order a small sample I say if seems ok then defiantly money to be made with that price.


that vendor only dus oz smallest order, canada is awash with cheap good weed, if i had the cash id order it right now.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

If it is actually alright just bang it out for 200 wholesale price. Double your money instantly...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

lemon i get your trying to get into the thread but after the other night offering people out online well its just not cool, wind up,insult but threats of violence online are pretty sad, this is a real tight thread lots in here no each other in person, and you dont get too many chances if you act the fool, your always gonna get these kind of posts in here now or just ignored, its just the way of this thread.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> If it is actually alright just bang it out for 200 wholesale price. Double your money instantly...


id garentee you it would be more than alrite, and you could even more than double ya money.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that vendor only dus oz smallest order, canada is awash with cheap good weed, if i had the cash id order it right now.


I never really ordered from Canada, always thot it took ages. I looked the other day at te reviews on that pk stuff and people in uk wer gettin it in a week I think. 6-7 days I think....something like that anyway but it didn't takes ages like I thot...aye some cheap good looking weed from over there. I'm a bit fucked for addresses at the min plus I'm pretty skint so can't order fuck all anyway lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeh u canna come here given all the lads shit and expect it to be all too the next day YA MAD lmao thinky firsynposr was asking for clones Lol that nearly got me fucked off son what u did mate there isn't much chance of coming back lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me kode, il be VERY suprised if they live matey..
> 
> the livers wer root bound in ther pots and are bushy as fuk so are now in ther final home of 10 litre airpots,
> the 2 bbc,, ther in sirpots but dunno if theyl surviive, the bashed themselves to fuk in the tupperware tube
> ...


bastards, i tried to packem in with bubblewrap o they wouldnt move around, even shookit it to see if they were gonna shuffle around, go on dr ic3 revive em


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> do you have a journal i can look at ?? your obv getting good results them buds look nice....


arnt u the one who said his avatar wasnt even his own buds?

i aggree wif spoonykiss-ass


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer ikode then he comes back with im using mirrors to make them look bigga pffffftttttttttttttt...nob


iiKode said:


> arnt u the one who said his avatar wasnt even his own buds?
> 
> i aggree wif spoonykiss-ass


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lad i kno what im doing listend to u guys ay i the fukin prooooooooooooosss.......just these fukin wannabeeeeeesss trying do diss cos realy they kno its good shit....lol....yer u guys will be samperling my shit out when send few nugg fairys out....and my hash ill b making will be split between well who ever wants it........


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> bastards, i tried to packem in with bubblewrap o they wouldnt move around, even shookit it to see if they were gonna shuffle around, go on dr ic3 revive em


i run em under a tepid tap to get that medium of mate it was sodden, remeebr they wa sonly in post bowt 16 hrs hell they wer swimming, i potted em up into 10 litre aitpots and put wmin room, moved livers away from lights and put them bang under the MH gave ema feed of rhis and start and left em, il check back tomorrow, if ther laying on the coco ther fucked if not, theyle live,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i run em under a tepid tap to get that medium of mate it was sodden, remeebr they wa sonly in post bowt 16 hrs hell they wer swimming, i potted em up into 10 litre aitpots and put wmin room, moved livers away from lights and put them bang under the MH gave ema feed of rhis and start and left em, il check back tomorrow, if ther laying on the coco ther fucked if not, theyle live,


The livers still doin good m8? How long u goina veg them for u reckon?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> id garentee you it would be more than alrite, and you could even more than double ya money.


280 an oz at least when ur splittin it up, even if it is shit tenner a gram seems the norm now adays, if its some good shit bang it up to 15 a gram like everyone else, then ur seriously talkin moneymakersambo


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ikode then he comes back with im using mirrors to make them look bigga pffffftttttttttttttt...nob


thot u were usin mirrors, just to show off? lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i run em under a tepid tap to get that medium of mate it was sodden, remeebr they wa sonly in post bowt 16 hrs hell they wer swimming, i potted em up into 10 litre aitpots and put wmin room, moved livers away from lights and put them bang under the MH gave ema feed of rhis and start and left em, il check back tomorrow, if ther laying on the coco ther fucked if not, theyle live,


if i remember right they had a decent lttle root system, should take hold and perk up, what happened in the tupperwear?, and i watered em just to keep the soil in the wee pots, but let em run off so u wouldnt open it to a box of water.

mh will have em popin out new growth in no time, if they survive.

ill try just get jiffys from now on, can u use jiffyboppers in soil?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lol ikode...


Lemon king said:


> cor i can only hope mate, i like the picky in front of the mirror makes it look like a bigger garden then it is.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol ikode...


hes a fanny, only after the clone onlys thats goin on aroundhere, i suggest we keep lemonbelly off the mailing list. FOREVER


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

fukin starvin...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lol at sig


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol at sig


guess we scared everyone off the thread lmao, bizzle gonna be hooked on blues, sambos well sambo, fuck know wtf ic3 is doin, everyone elses is a hard worker an in bed fr wurk, infact wtf is indi at havnt seen many scientific posts from him in a while


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Any of you growing in coco use anything to help with root growth?


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

...lemon is a very dodgy character, I have spent some time readin his shit, imc pisses all over him as a grower imo as does everyone else, so stop givin out advice u dodgy cunt, som is ok some is shite hows a noob to know if ya truthful or jus chattin...... chattin ,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

try soe rhiz


ninja1 said:


> Any of you growing in coco use anything to help with root growth?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ah thank u verry much indi....lol.....


indikat said:


> ...lemon is a very dodgy character, I have spent some time readin his shit, imc pisses all over him as a grower imo as does everyone else, so stop givin out advice u dodgy cunt, som is ok some is shite hows a noob to know if ya truthful or jus chattin...... chattin ,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

in english...canna rhizotonic


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

That by canna ain't it? Someone else has mentioned that


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> guess we scared everyone off the thread lmao, bizzle gonna be hooked on blues, sambos well sambo, fuck know wtf ic3 is doin, everyone elses is a hard worker an in bed fr wurk, infact wtf is indi at havnt seen many scientific posts from him in a while


im about mate just lurking lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Any of you growing in coco use anything to help with root growth?


rhizotonic, i used it as ph up mainly, an this was my roots

harder than a football, had to use a bread knife to rip it apart for disposal


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Use with just potting up or add it in the res with the nutes? Will see tomorrow anyway gonna get the ball rolling.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im about mate just lurking lol


like the wind, ur everywhere, but nowhere...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

just been to chek on the seedlings...7 days now most got there sec leafs.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Use with just potting up or add it in the res with the nutes? Will see tomorrow anyway gonna get the ball rolling.


not sure 100% but think its to be used for a week, and or in stress situations, i just slapped in enough to balance ph because it makes ur ph go over 10 at full dose, an i was using somethin else that had my ph pretty low pk i think


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just been to chek on the seedlings...7 days now most got there sec leafs.....View attachment 2750144


iv got 8 bagseeds that are oputside not too far behind u there, and these temps, even when its cloudy or rainin its still pretty warm outside, makes for nice rootgrowth, ill wait a week or 2 before puttin em out properly tho, an 8 clones i plan on chuckin out aswell


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

this is it ninga....


----------



## indikat (Jul 25, 2013)

science my man he he bin too fuked on booze these hot summer nites, drinkin iced Bacardi with lemon cordial an smoking the xmas stash due to run out of good weed, science can be jus more bs to cover ignorance, jus as good ritin can mask profound stupidity, wen peeps not trained in science bring it to their grow room watch out....u cant just google it an understand it that's why most shud jus ignore it, I am a trained scientist so its natural to fuk about getting everythin jus so....but the grow itself is an art as well as a science and experience trumps both


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

well this me first seed grow bit wiery off it yet just cein how they go.....prob be a lot betta when can get under the 400 soon...


iiKode said:


> iv got 8 bagseeds that are oputside not too far behind u there, and these temps, even when its cloudy or rainin its still pretty warm outside, makes for nice rootgrowth, ill wait a week or 2 before puttin em out properly tho, an 8 clones i plan on chuckin out aswell


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

how come you didnt just use the bottle method for them clones then kode?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> science my man he he bin too fuked on booze these hot summer nites, drinkin iced Bacardi with lemon cordial an smoking the xmas stash due to run out of good weed, science can be jus more bs to cover ignorance, jus as good ritin can mask profound stupidity, wen peeps not trained in science bring it to their grow room watch out....u cant just google it an understand it that's why most shud jus ignore it, I am a trained scientist so its natural to fuk about getting everythin jus so....but the grow itself is an art as well as a science and experience trumps both


hha Yeah its an art int it, prolly enjoy growin them more than i do smokin them, but not asmuch as i enjoy spendin em mmm


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

i just found them seeds bizzle lol what are they again?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer ive enjoyed it so far...its like looking after a nother kid tho lol.......


iiKode said:


> hha Yeah its an art int it, prolly enjoy growin them more than i do smokin them, but not asmuch as i enjoy spendin em mmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

whats that sight u go on sambo to look at all the shit weep pills ect...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

weep?...weed


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how come you didnt just use the bottle method for them clones then kode?


they fit perfect in the tupperwear, so just thos that would be a better idea, guess not now, them shufflin around an that, got asked what was inside at the post office, was about todo a runner if he started openin it, but told him it was fushing flies i tied myself, and my uncle was goin fishin before the weekend so he needed em straight away, an i could blag on for ages about makin flies to make it believable

shoulda glued the pots to the bottom to stop em movin around


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hha Yeah its an art int it, prolly enjoy growin them more than i do smokin them, but not asmuch as i enjoy spendin em mmm


i do and dont enjoy smoking, i love it when i aint got none or had any for ages but when i got shitloads and smoking from morning to night i get really sick of it, the laziness,munching being a mongo etc all about the cash really for me.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats that sight u go on sambo to look at all the shit weep pills ect...


silkroad mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> they fit perfect in the tupperwear, so just thos that would be a better idea, guess not now, them shufflin around an that, got asked what was inside at the post office, was about todo a runner if he started openin it, but told him it was fushing flies i tied myself, and my uncle was goin fishin before the weekend so he needed em straight away, an i could blag on for ages about makin flies to make it believable


Theres a reason why tons of clones that have been sent with the fairy have been in bottles....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> they fit perfect in the tupperwear, so just thos that would be a better idea, guess not now, them shufflin around an that, got asked what was inside at the post office, was about todo a runner if he started openin it, but told him it was fushing flies i tied myself, and my uncle was goin fishin before the weekend so he needed em straight away, an i could blag on for ages about makin flies to make it believable
> 
> shoulda glued the pots to the bottom to stop em movin around


i posted some green the other day the parcels where fairly bulky and the women asked what was inside, i just said action figures first thing that came to mind lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i do and dont enjoy smoking, i love it when i aint got none or had any for ages but when i got shitloads and smoking from morning to night i get really sick of it, the laziness,munching being a mongo etc all about the cash really for me.


i have to aggree, if i have weed i cant stop mysel but to smoke allday ery day, not havin a smoke all day then havin one at night is way better imo, u just end up wastin time and get lazy, may have to start trainin mysel to only smoke at night, allround better expierience, and that nightime joint hits u harder than when u been smokin allday u dont feel the dunt of it


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2013)

Fucking hell, eBay is s joke these days. Having used it in years and years, last time I used it I paid a small fee, now they take 10 percent of the sale price. Fuck that. I'll stick with Gumtree from now on.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Theres a reason why tons of clones that have been sent with the fairy have been in bottles....


i jus thot it would do the same, i mean if their ruff with the bottles ur not gettin a pretty cut?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i posted some green the other day the parcels where fairly bulky and the women asked what was inside, i just said action figures first thing that came to mind lol


last time im usin that post office, bit too close to home, if somethin ever got opened, they track it back to cctv and ill be fookid


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i jus thot it would do the same, i mean if their ruff with the bottles ur not gettin a pretty cut?


The bottles work perfect m8, clones sits in it nice an steady and it hardly touches the sides, fuck all rough about it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i jus thot it would do the same, i mean if their ruff with the bottles ur not gettin a pretty cut?


heard yours came out abit worse than rough kode lol bottles, lots of tissue to pad it out and jobs a goodun.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The bottles work perfect m8, clones sits in it nice an steady and it hardly touches the sides, fuck all rough about it lol


what would u tellems inside if they ask? when its clearly a bottle shape?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what would u tellems inside if they ask? when its clearly a bottle shape?


it aint clearly a bottle shape cause u pad the rest of the envolope out with newspaper to stop the bottles moving around, tell em anything.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> heard yours came out abit worse than rough kode lol bottles, lots of tissue to pad it out and jobs a goodun.


there was bubble wrap int here, shoulda packed it down tighter on the lid to stop em movin, im a noob at this postin clons give me a brake,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

a buttplug for the missis.....


iiKode said:


> what would u tellems inside if they ask? when its clearly a bottle shape?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it aint clearly a bottle shape cause u pad the rest of the envolope out with newspaper to stop the bottles moving around, tell em anything.


its the warhead of an rpg, anti aircraft missle......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

my avatar is for u lemonking lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Order arrived few crushed beans not tried em. Sniff is average good I can get better local. Bit more pricey but dwc better. But my days of dropping a ton to blast in a hour or so are long gone.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Order arrived few crushed beans not tried em. Sniff is average good I can get better local. Bit more pricey but dwc better. But my days of dropping a ton to blast in a hour or so are long gone.


they are partyflocks mate aint they? u got no worrys there, very good pills.

and if you can do that ton a g shit in a hour your either a severe coke fiend or it aint the proper don, really good gear is fucking hard to do a g in a hour.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are partyflocks mate aint they? u got no worrys there, very good pills.
> 
> and if you can do that ton a g shit in a hour your either a severe coke fiend or it aint the proper don, really good gear is fucking hard to do a g in a hour.


i bet the shit we get here is cut to levels u aint seen before, weed is a ripoff i dont even wanna know about coke, 60a g, an bet u get .7 that u could put up a single nostril


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i bet the shit we get here is cut to levels u aint seen before, weed is a ripoff i dont even wanna know about coke, 60a g, an bet u get .7 that u could put up a single nostril


i can get shit gear where i am four hundred a oz, but its shite lol or twelve hundred a oz and it really nice lol but not always as nice as it should be...... proper proper coke in this country isnt all that easy to get.

ive had gear in the Caribbean and SA that just laughs in the face of near anything ive had in the uk....... and trinidad cost me about 2quid for over a g and SA bout 20 for a g


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i can get shit gear where i am four hundred a oz, but its shite lol or twelve hundred a oz and it really nice lol but not always as nice as it should be...... proper proper coke in this country isnt all that easy to get.
> 
> ive had gear in the Caribbean and SA that just laughs in the face of near anything ive had in the uk....... and trinidad cost me about 2quid for over a g and SA bout 20 for a g


yeah iseen a documantary, cant remember where it was set but cost em 6 quid a gram of coke, no wnder smugglers do what they do, makin a bomb importing from those poor countries.


is coke made like hash? plant matter put in water, people standin on it, come through a siv white liquid, then dried into a paste? crushed cut and sold off?

yeah the evil fuckers round m way, proper chavs, dont give a shit about quality if their sellin, will rip u right there an then, give u a bit for a joint for 25 quid, then argues blue in the face that it was on weight, infact they evenm start a fight with u if u tellem its under weight, when they even know it, fuckin bastards, thats one reason i smoked so much soapbar, cuz weed is too expensive even at what they say their giving you 1.4 that turns into a gramm for 25 quid, i dont have a right to say this cus i wernt around way back when, but younger generations fuckin everythin up drug wise, if it aint legal in next 15 year, i can see it becomin as expensive as heroin. a ton a g? fuck right

fuckin war on drugs, aint doin nothin but a fuckin war for ur wallet


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah iseen a documantary, cant remember where it was set but cost em 6 quid a gram of coke, no wnder smugglers do what they do, makin a bomb importing from those poor countries.
> 
> 
> is coke made like hash? plant matter put in water, people standin on it, come through a siv white liquid, then dried into a paste? crushed cut and sold off?


kinda kode but they use a few more chemicals, and the first batch isnt coke its basically crack which they then sell to the big boys who make it into sniff, but if sourced from direct countrys like Columbia its 85% pure at best cause take more science etc to get it purer and they dont bother.

a Mexican the sinola cartel where one of the first to acetone wash there coke on a large scale that makes it even purer, cocaine dusnt disolve in acetone but impurity's will.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Order arrived few crushed beans not tried em. Sniff is average good I can get better local. Bit more pricey but dwc better. But my days of dropping a ton to blast in a hour or so are long gone.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Order arrived few crushed beans not tried em. Sniff is average good I can get better local. Bit more pricey but dwc better. But my days of dropping a ton to blast in a hour or so are long gone.


mate u posted that same post bout ten mins ago lolol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> kinda kode but they use a few more chemicals, and the first batch isnt coke its basically crack which they then sell to the big boys who make it into sniff, but if sourced from direct countrys like Columbia its 85% pure at best cause take more science etc to get it purer and they dont bother.
> 
> a Mexican the sinola cartel where one of the first to acetone wash there coke on a large scale that makes it even purer, cocaine dusnt disolve in acetone but impurity's will.


those cartels are scary folks, i watche a few docs about em, they got caught with 2 tons of coke and weapons, an police have to wear balaclava dafuck, yeah they bring serious money into mexico, surprise they aint publicly runnin the country.

i aint interested in sniffin coke, but would like to try lsd, dmt, acid etc, they seem like they could be pretty fun. may hav to make a order on sr one day, but dmt is pricey as fuck 85 quid for half gram?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate u posted that same post bout ten mins ago lolol


must av been good coke, wiped his memory


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

drugs drugs drugs, jeez anybody would think this is a website related to drugs!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer its gon quiert think everyones fucked..........and heres me drinking a coffee lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer its gon quiert think everyones fucked..........and heres me drinking a coffee lol


no they just lightweights imc, 2x10mg diazepam, 1x40mg oxycontin and a half bot of vods and im still up must be cause im ARD lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

had some tams today came in bottle tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had some tams today came in bottle thoView attachment 2750257



aint easy to get a script for them you must have some serious insomnia imc.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

u tryed these....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

yer i have had it all me life lad its shit lucky if i get 2 hours sleep if i dont have these i dont sleep for 2 days thing is with me i cant go to bed and shut me eyes and go to sleep......them ones are off me moms doc..i have to get her to get them me to as docs wont keep giving them u cos addictive....so i get some of my doc mom gets some off hers for me


newuserlol said:


> aint easy to get a script for them you must have some serious insomnia imc.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ill send u some of there out if want some lad......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

lol i took one ten min ago im fujed now can feel me legs goin lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ill have some more cumin off my doc this week 2 so im all good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u tryed theseView attachment 2750267....


lol undercover cocodamol,, pussy tablets!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

theres some other i got and tell u sommert i took 2 and i was away with the fairys ...ill find them out


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

i was a dik ice i had a little bottle of clonex didnt think to chook it in ya box lol....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill send u some of there out if want some lad......


only if you got em spare imc i wasnt just wrecked the other night when i said that, if you need them then keep em mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

na man ill send u some i got some more cumming so can do like 10 of these and ten of the other batch....


newuserlol said:


> only if you got em spare imc i wasnt just wrecked the other night when i said that, if you need them then keep em mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

fuk me im away with the fairys now lol funnt as fuk only had 1 ha ha...good shit......soon as i go to bed im out for the count....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

we will sort sommert out 2moz lad....


imcjayt said:


> na man ill send u some i got some more cumming so can do like 10 of these and ten of the other batch....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

u shld get that pump 2moz ice...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

pop 2 of them fukers....thats it game over lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

insomnia, pff i shouldnt of slept today, had a 4 hour snooz, an im not gonna sleep tonite at all


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

mate im fuked without me tabs......had some 7.5 zopiclone b4 they was good 2


iiKode said:


> insomnia, pff i shouldnt of slept today, had a 4 hour snooz, an im not gonna sleep tonite at all


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 25, 2013)

lmao honest mate i been on benzos for years i could take ten of them 10mg tamazepam and fight it for the buzz and stay awake, i like tamazepam but i got over a hundred clonzepam 2mg due any day now, unless you got spares you keep imc sounds like you need em mate.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate im fuked without me tabs......had some 7.5 zopiclone b4 they was good 2


i know what its like, i also suffer from mild insomnia, and have done since i was 14


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

ok lad....just made a drik wobberlin now gonna gav this brew a cig n looks like im out for the nite


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

mate its my worse fukin nitemere...if i aint got no tabs i kno whats comming......


iiKode said:


> i know what its like, i also suffer from mild insomnia, and have done since i was 14


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

back in the day i use to have me half a splif b4 i got inbed to knok me out for the nite but missis dint like me smoking it and aint done for 5 years now.......


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

My sleeping hours are messed up but gotta be up to meet new manager at 1pm and then gonna get a hair cut and visit grow shop. Gonna buy everythig that I need other than seeds and wilma will order them durring next week.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

she just booked us holiday for futureventura.....was pissin me off earlyer saing shal we go ere or shal we go there i sed im not fuked were we go just pik me a villa close to beach n that will do me lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

why u going wilma


ninja1 said:


> My sleeping hours are messed up but gotta be up to meet new manager at 1pm and then gonna get a hair cut and visit grow shop. Gonna buy everythig that I need other than seeds and wilma will order them durring next week.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just can't be arsed with watering myself as the plants drink at all different rates. Would like to go dwc but lot easier to fuck up and wilma seems basic and straight forward. Wilma and coco just to speed the veg up abit and not give me the hassle of having to look inside the tent every day to lift pots.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 25, 2013)

rite guys im off to bed...will leave u with this......


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha cheers, night


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Got two bastards who owe me some money who I think or gonna take long. Ones saying his got half durring the week and will have the other half in 3weeks...not really a problem bit annoying. Other one owes me 600 not end of the world but its been a dam long time and his all telling me he "should" have it Sunday his gotta go sell some md at a rave...mother fucker got his shit at 3 for 600 and its been 3weeks. I find it hard to be horrible but if he ain't honest on Sunday with what's going on his gonna meet a new ninja lol.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got two bastards who owe me some money who I think or gonna take long. Ones saying his got half durring the week and will have the other half in 3weeks...not really a problem bit annoying. Other one owes me 600 not end of the world but its been a dam long time and his all telling me he "should" have it Sunday his gotta go sell some md at a rave...mother fucker got his shit at 3 for 600 and its been 3weeks. I find it hard to be horrible but if he ain't honest on Sunday with what's going on his gonna meet a new ninja lol.


id kill sombdy for 600 quid. well if i was going without and they were just takin their time, id prolly end up ending them. an no its not realy bout the money, its the princable of being treated like a bitch, being bitched around, next thing u know they wont pay you at all because ur too sound. jus let him know, staple guns are only a fiver on ebay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are partyflocks mate aint they? u got no worrys there, very good pills.
> 
> and if you can do that ton a g shit in a hour your either a severe coke fiend or it aint the proper don, really good gear is fucking hard to do a g in a hour.


nah mate they are green androids, i've left the cunt a 1/5 and emailed him to see what he's going to do about it, 6/10 whole pills that aren't the ones i ordered. ffs.

I reported him as a vendor selling shit not as advertised. fuck him, even if his cokes good and his e's are too. i know n trust party flocks.

and yeah mate i can rattle coke like no ones business i'll rack 5 lines then look at it after doing one each beak hole and just finish the rest off. why i don't do it often anymore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate u posted that same post bout ten mins ago lolol


phones been playing cunny funts for a while, sometimes sends but if the signal dips it don't. lol you think i was out me dome hahahah i was in bed by 11:30


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

fuck me ax men is a good programme to watch, av been sittin tryin to download it while watchin swamp loggers on youtube, honestly wtf got like 7 leechers on this torrent goin mad slow tryna download a 6gb file


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 26, 2013)

alright lads hows things?

i had a 2.5 v6 vectras sri a few days ago. i filled the tank up and notcied it was fucking leaking lol. i patched it up but if it dont hold im going to have to change the tank 

i had some stuff off a mate, it was a mix of coke and mdma. it fucked me up a treat fair play. no come down off it either. i got a gram of mdma too. im not sure how much of that to take. is it the same as about 4-5 of the 200 odd mg pills?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning boys the blues addicts is back fuck me sambos right I dropped 4 of em last night just woke up lmao can't remember the last time I slept with no weed Lol.how few all this fine sunny morning?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got two bastards who owe me some money who I think or gonna take long. Ones saying his got half durring the week and will have the other half in 3weeks...not really a problem bit annoying. Other one owes me 600 not end of the world but its been a dam long time and his all telling me he "should" have it Sunday his gotta go sell some md at a rave...mother fucker got his shit at 3 for 600 and its been 3weeks. I find it hard to be horrible but if he ain't honest on Sunday with what's going on his gonna meet a new ninja lol.


Kick his asssss ceeeebazzz lmao u gonna eat that Pmsl 1 point to who ever guesses the film.


----------



## zVice (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning bitches

Dumb and dumber lol



shawnybizzle said:


> Kick his ceeeebazzz lmao u gonna eat that Pmsl 1 point to who ever guesses the film.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes vice gotta be one ofy fabe films makes me.piss every time lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

And yes still can't type properly ice has been giving lesson ain't he lmao

Oh and seven of me clones have rooted get the fuck in !!!!! Just need a shit load of 1tr air pots. I've got loads of normal 1 ltr pots theyll be fine to transplant into a 3 ltrs airpot won't they? Ur will the root bound in the round pots not help????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Lazy cunts get out a fuckin bed or get off pornhub KODE! Hahaah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

here's that free sample I got does any else use it? I used it from day 1 of flower only Cuz it wS free but I'm sure it sped the process up a bit might use it next run see what it can produce ?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

what better way to start a morning with a phonecall saying i got a job, and a gram of cheese to pop through the letterbox.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lazy cunts get out a fuckin bed or get off pornhub KODE! Hahaah


gotta gfet it while u can, david camerons biddin to block porn unless you phone ur ispand ask them to unblock it for u, CUNT i hope someone assasinates him for this, i mean wtf when did assasinations stop being affective, sombdy needs to get in there, i would but i couldnt leave me plants for a cell in guantanamo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what better way to start a morning with a phonecall saying i got a job, and a gram of cheese to pop through the letterbox.


nice one kode on getting the job mate, and u finally got that cheese too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what better way to start a morning with a phonecall saying i got a job, and a gram of cheese to pop through the letterbox.


Happy for ya mate I know that 600s on your way on pay day Lol wish I had a gram of cheese come thru letterbox I've got fuck all (((( resulting to popping pills lmao. Just make sure unstick at it mate and don't fuck it off any moneys better that nooney ya get me fam


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> Morning bitches
> 
> Dumb and dumber lol


morning mate, just emailed ya.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nice one kode on getting the job mate, and u finally got that cheese too.


yeah, but u know i deserved trhe long fucking wait forit, gonna go give him his 5/5 finally lmao

weekend job, 50quid better off than the dole, gets me out, only fucking thing is shifts from 7am to 3, sat an sun, but there aint no busses before 7 on sundays, ffs think ima have to walk it till i buy a bike or summit.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

sambo seriously consider those mylar bags u iron closed, only 1 layer and a few paperbags kept the cheese smell away, perfect gotta sign on today aswell, but fuckit will be the last time ill go in stoned.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Happy for ya mate I know that 600s on your way on pay day Lol wish I had a gram of cheese come thru letterbox I've got fuck all (((( resulting to popping pills lmao. Just make sure unstick at it mate and don't fuck it off any moneys better that nooney ya get me fam


already got the 600, somone was nice enough to lay me on postage  things finally lookin up

what week of flower u in, too early for a scrum lmao

remember kids microwaved weed is better than radiator weed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> already got the 600, somone was nice enough to lay me on postage  things finally lookin up
> 
> what week of flower u in, too early for a scrum lmao
> 
> remember kids microwaved weed is better than radiator weed.


Can't believe u just said that lmao as u ere typing I've just cut this off lmao I know its early but nigger needs a smoke 

How long in the microwave then lmao or might just chuck it on the bong as it is???? I'm fookin gaggin lmao might aswell be a bag head


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

anyone got a fag? hate smokin baccy joints, may bust out the bong.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't believe u just said that lmao as u ere typing I've just cut this off lmao I know its early but nigger needs a smoke View attachment 2750861


MICROWAVE, couple sessions of 15 seconds does it, but u hav to leave it to sit for 5 mins after each sesh, quickes most effective way to dry ur shit, im a pro at it so i never over dry.

sambo, dont u bother sayin anythin ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> anyone got a fag? hate smokin baccy joints, may bust out the bong.


Make the switch to baccy I did it a bout 2 week agao there better when ya get used it and smoother )) u gotta roll em loose tho if they tight don't burn proper


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Make the switch to baccy I did it a bout 2 week agao there better when ya get used it and smoother )) u gotta roll em loose tho if they tight don't burn proper


yeahman, but nothing like a decent richmond, 50/50 weed, or 80/20 right now since i aint got all that much, but at harvest will be shmokin those BLUNTS

i just hate the taste of tobacco, fags aint realy got a taste just prefer them idk why. u can realy taste the tobacco or maybe its just me, amberleaf is my fav but when i start realy tastin it ill switch, drum? fuck that shyte, golden virginia is jus over rated, gold leaf, pff shouldnt even be called tobacco, jps tobacco is alright, same with b&h but avnt seen it for a while


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeahman, but nothing like a decent richmond, 50/50 weed, or 80/20 right now since i aint got all that much, but at harvest will be shmokin those BLUNTS


Damn strait the blunts that your scared to take a drag of Cuz when u do u feel like coughing your arsehole out my fave blunts are mango madness and kiwi and strawberry mmmm mmmmm cough cough lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Damn strait the blunts that your scared to take a drag of Cuz when u do u feel like coughing your arsehole out my fave blunts are mango madness and kiwi and strawberry mmmm mmmmm cough cough lol


yeah i cant remember the ones i had, smelled friuty tho, u ever tried master kush? thats stuff in a blunt is lethal mate, got a deep earthy taste, an tis like takin a bong ever draw of a joint/blunt i had, never got through a full 2 week cure, but still was some heavy shit and tasted realy good, and smelled, hhmm didnt have overpowerin smell but was like it tasted deep earthy am, shit at descrivbing it, but was nirvanas master kush.

was kinda skunky aswell, i think all their strains ahve a skunk dad.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeahman, but nothing like a decent richmond, 50/50 weed, or 80/20 right now since i aint got all that much, but at harvest will be shmokin those BLUNTS
> 
> i just hate the taste of tobacco, fags aint realy got a taste just prefer them idk why. u can realy taste the tobacco or maybe its just me, amberleaf is my fav but when i start realy tastin it ill switch, drum? fuck that shyte, golden virginia is jus over rated, gold leaf, pff shouldnt even be called tobacco, jps tobacco is alright, same with b&h but avnt seen it for a while



Naaaaa gv all the way for me I think amber leafs got a funny twang to it and drum feckin ell uight aswell strip a tree and smoke its bark lmao. But honestly mate uneasy just like you hated a joint with baccy in it but smoke baccy can't stand fags but had to buy them for me joints weird I know . So now in thought fuck it no more fags just bacca.and they burn slower mate which equals more drags per joint lmao )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Naaah never tried the master kush when I did my last run of gth made a fat blunt with me mate put about 5 gram in it he backed out mate poor lad couldn't handle it hahahaha I'm like Yeh sound mate more for me it was lethal tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2013)

morning shit stabbers how are we all this fine morning?

so since i have no cuts or that i decided to pop the 3 BB cheese seeds i had lying around to stick in my new veg chamber i have thrown 2gether in ma loft, they are just starting to crack so shud be in soil by 2morro morning at the latest, so will have 3 in the loft and my current 5 that are flowering will be kept in the tent in ma bedroom.

anyone got a spare 600w HPS & ballast lying around that they willing to part with? i got a 400w or 250w HPS that i would swap/px for it or will pay if needed 

@bizzle u cant beat the Blueberry burst blunts mate with a bit of blue cheese in it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll be getting a new 600 soon not sure how long tho waiting for moneys but if u still after when I'm all good I'll sort ya sumet mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Naaah never tried the master kush when I did my last run of gth made a fat blunt with me mate put about 5 gram in it he backed out mate poor lad couldn't handle it hahahaha I'm like Yeh sound mate more for me it was lethal tho


are ur gth seeds fem? id take 1 if they were, just to 212/12 from seed for a taste.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh don't worry I'm a nice guy but ill go over the top when I need to flip the script. 1040 they owe me between em two mates. Know where they both live and always paid before but next time they ain't getting as much lol credit ratings gone down. The 440 one will have the 240 for me after the weekend and Sunday other one should have my money but hell come with an excuse then ill hot him and get the truth. Could really give em a kick in now if you get something on tick then you can't spend the money you surely know right I owe so and so x amount put that to the side first then forget about it... Unless they think they can take me for a cunt lol will see how the ball rolls out but I'm gonna give an extra week and I want least half from em both and when I grab that well have a little chat. Gotta break into my stack now when grabbing my nutes which is a cunt would like all my money back in before I go spending lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning cunts... wokw up ans the top of my hand is swoleng


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 26, 2013)

pineapple chunk germinated and ready to go into small pots

then off to town to buy some wood to build a scrog net 

then off to the fair to check out the foreign talent


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2013)

so was just in watering my ladies and i noticed fucking BALLS growing along side the buds on my holy grail kush, im gutted cos that was my biggest plant and also the 1 i hadnt tried b4 but if its a hermie then it has to go to protect my other 4 girls, aarrrgghhhhh raging


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2013)

some pics from this morning

pic 1 Holy grail kush
pic 2 Dinafem cheese
pic 3 blue cheese
pic 4 blue cheese
pic 5 blue grape dream


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> are ur gth seeds fem? id take 1 if they were, just to 212/12 from seed for a taste.


There off one if my plants it didn't Hermie but it was next to a afghan kush that did but from what I planted there ain't no indica in em  my outdoors a female and the other 3 I pipped only time will tell. I'll give u a few if u want em mate or get em of sambo seen as he don't like seeds lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so was just in watering my ladies and i noticed fucking BALLS growing along side the buds on my holy grail kush, im gutted cos that was my biggest plant and also the 1 i hadnt tried b4 but if its a hermie then it has to go to protect my other 4 girls, aarrrgghhhhh raging



Wet your fingers and pull em off then chuck em in a bowl of water


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wet your fingers and pull em off then chuck em in a bowl of water


already did that mate got all the ones i could see off it and chucked it back in the tent at the far side away from the girls and so the fan isnt blowing onto it then the others will be keeping a close eye the next week to see how it goes as dont wanna fuck all 5 plants up this early only 2 weeks into flowering


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Morning cunts... wokw up ans the top of my hand is swoleng


Did ya sleep on it Pmsl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> already did that mate got all the ones i could see off it and chucked it back in the tent at the far side away from the girls and so the fan isnt blowing onto it then the others will be keeping a close eye the next week to see how it goes as dont wanna fuck all 5 plants up this early only 2 weeks into flowering


Yeh man gets get shit under wraps happens to the best of em mate at the end of the day its a plant that knows its gonna die soon and its main objective is to produce seeds obviously she thinks she's a keeper lmao . I pulled a seed pod off my shitty critical but on the read up off these boys I don't think it came as a surprise lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh and I'm smoking a microwaved.bud off the bubba kush at 30 days ant it ain't bad lol I know proper fiend arnt I .hangs head in shame

Oh its not 30 days its 33 today lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and I'm smoking a microwaved.bud off the bubba kush at 30 days ant it ain't bad lol I know proper fiend arnt I .hangs head in shame


we've all been there mate, deperate times desperate measures and all that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> we've all been there mate, deperate times desperate measures and all that lol


I know bad ain't it lmao . Tbh I don't know whether its these blueys that have still got hold of me or that weed Is gonna be fookin killer when she's done

Best thing is me mates just dropped a q off for me so didn't even need to chop it what a great mushroom bell end


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did ya sleep on it Pmsl


dunno m8, swollen ta fuk, could hrdley move it man, shit im falling apart, jeez.. just dropped new shit of to main OP, gunna be orrible setting all that up later ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2013)

Full pat down nag swabbed for drugs and I've got 4 e in my sock. Winning!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

don gin and ton said:


> full pat down nag swabbed for drugs and i've got 4 e in my sock. Winning!!


 huh? Whats happened don?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno m8, swollen ta fuk, could hrdley move it man, shit im falling apart, jeez.. just dropped new shit of to main OP, gunna be orrible setting all that up later ffs


Old man syndrome lol . I'll come n give ya hand I ain't got shit to do Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Full pat down nag swabbed for drugs and I've got 4 e in my sock. Winning!!


Prooooooooo


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There off one if my plants it didn't Hermie but it was next to a afghan kush that did but from what I planted there ain't no indica in em  my outdoors a female and the other 3 I pipped only time will tell. I'll give u a few if u want em mate or get em of sambo seen as he don't like seeds lmao


gtg cross afghan lol, should be interesting, dot have time for non fems aswell, will give you a shout about clones tho in a few weeks, plan is to flip in 3 finally.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> gtg cross afghan lol, should be interesting, dot have time for non fems aswell, will give you a shout about clones tho in a few weeks, plan is to flip in 3 finally.


I'm not sure if they have crossed with the afghan Cuz they look pure sativa me long stretchy leaves n shit so if the plant made em herself sent they suppose to be fem or 95% true to the mother some shit like that Lol but clones won't be a problem seem my environment is perfect for em as the yanks say I'm fucking stoked maaan


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

fucking microwaving weed wtf lmao fuck that shit just destroys all flavour.

don your fucking nuts taking four e's threw customs lmfao

im smashed done fifteen 200mg pregbulin i love the mad buzz you get from them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

@ sambo u one crazy mofo ainy Lol ain't got a clue what they are???? Yeh did destroy the flavour a little but I can tell she's gonna be nice when she's ripe it got me stoned Lol at 33 days .......mental


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking microwaving weed wtf lmao fuck that shit just destroys all flavour.
> 
> don your fucking nuts taking four e's threw customs lmfao
> 
> im smashed done fifteen 200mg pregbulin i love the mad buzz you get from them


so much for not wanting em no more sambo, lol u just cant help yaself, i bet u had that package opened with your teeth and hot coffee waiting dint ya? lol


oh don customs, u mad cunt,

micro weed AT 30 DAYS wtf lol be better scraping the crystals of ya leaves then that, leav her alone shizzlemenizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so much for not wanting em no more sambo, lol u just cant help yaself, i bet u had that package opened with your teeth and hot coffee waiting dint ya? lol
> 
> 
> oh don customs, u mad cunt,
> ...



33 days I'll have you know lmao I know I know proper dick but i only took a popcorn and it got me stoned lol so faaack it


----------



## zVice (Jul 26, 2013)

Sambs check your mail .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

here is bizzle aka daily pics lol dya like me new security for the girls k rocket it up last night when I was pammed up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> Sambs check your mail .


check yours vice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

sambo and vice sitting in a tree K.I.S.S.I.N.G

just got sum airstones and branching, imc the pump landed today mate many thanx, will start my creation later muahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

no probs lad shld of been few jiffys as well......hope pump works well for ya lad......


IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo and vice sitting in a tree K.I.S.S.I.N.G
> 
> just got sum airstones and branching, imc the pump landed today mate many thanx, will start my creation later muahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

afternoon twat twangers........just been messin in room temps still bit high got girls out for nut feed only took few snaps......fukin stink now scrubed me hands and still cant get rid of smell.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Is that a bud hanging on the floor there IMC? I might wanna tie it up mate

Oh and lookin lovly mate wish I could smell through the screen


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

they look lovely imc for a first grow that is very impressive.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

yer i have just tied it up lol fukers gettin heavy lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Is that a bud hanging on the floor there IMC? I might wanna tie it up mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

ah cheers man..down to u guys tho ive kept on top.....


newuserlol said:


> they look lovely imc for a first grow that is very impressive.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i have just tied it up lol fukers gettin heavy lol


Good lad!!! Looking pukka its blue cheese ain't it????


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

smell wise ive never smelt anything so stinky...(thort me farts was bad enuff) .i have to light insens stiks put oni blok infront of a fan to waft smell about.....like i sed tho worst it trying to get rid of smell off me self.....cant emag what it gonna smell like dried and when its burning lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

yer barneys blue cheese..


shawnybizzle said:


> Good lad!!! Looking pukka its blue cheese ain't it????


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

what carbon filter do you have imc?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer barneys blue cheese..


They look a bit better than mine did tbh mate chopped.mine at 69 days. If I were you I'd stick with the bio bizz 

And Yeh the blue cheese feckin smells so nice don't it just like fruity skunky blueberry  I tell ya I got through some ona gel grow in that shit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

smell aint a prob when they in the room cant smell fuk all its when i take them out and put them in me bedroom they stink......but im using rhino cf


newuserlol said:


> what carbon filter do you have imc?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

tbh mate cant falt that biobizz....good stuff.......ill prob go bak to it after ive tryd this canna.....that ona gel is good stuff 16 sqid a tub tho lol cost me more than my a n b lol....worth it tho....


shawnybizzle said:


> They look a bit better than mine did tbh mate chopped.mine at 69 days. If I were you I'd stick with the bio bizz
> 
> And Yeh the blue cheese feckin smells so nice don't it just like fruity skunky blueberry  I tell ya I got through some ona gel grow in that shit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

dang forgot to go to me local and pik up some ripen lol....gonna try and get a few sneeky shots of tent if he aint lookin......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

best chek on me seedlings.....


----------



## zVice (Jul 26, 2013)

Jealousy makes you nasty icey

just for you

[youtube]149jGeIlx3I[/youtube]



IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo and vice sitting in a tree K.I.S.S.I.N.G


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

well 8 days now from germ....the blue cheese comming on lot faster than the acapulco gold......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

lol i put that vid up for him few days bk lol.....


zVice said:


> Jealousy makes you nasty icey
> 
> just for you
> 
> [youtube]149jGeIlx3I[/youtube]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

lol at avatar


----------



## zVice (Jul 26, 2013)

To be honest I think this is more his thing



[youtube]kIp5QC8Reso[/youtube]



imcjayt said:


> lol i put that vid up for him few days bk lol.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

soon to see 8wk cured bluepit,dogkush on the road, also 3wk cured chocthai 

i just gotta learn pgp gonna read up and get that sorted tonight.

lets fucking av it...............


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking microwaving weed wtf lmao fuck that shit just destroys all flavour.
> 
> don your fucking nuts taking four e's threw customs lmfao
> 
> im smashed done fifteen 200mg pregbulin i love the mad buzz you get from them


i shit you not mate, my microwave dried exo tasted more like exo than my finished stuff lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

how long shld i cure b4 i pop it out.......was gonna hang for 5 6 days then into jars.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well 8 days now from germ....the blue cheese comming on lot faster than the acapulco gold......View attachment 2751103View attachment 2751104


Awwwww how cute


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

[video]http://avatars.jurko.net/uploads/avatar_24921.gif[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

lemonking......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

ax men, swamp loggers, swamp people, fake or not these some good fuckin docs to watch, too bad i only got 3 leechers on axmen, gonna take days to download season 4 ffs, but swamp people and swamp loggers is on youtube, fuckin brill id love to be part of a company like that.

swamp people is about hill billies huntin alagators lmao some funny shit, ax men is just fuckin hilarious, shelby and his dog willy, lmfao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 26, 2013)

Afternoon ya shirt lifting doughnut punchers 
got something to run by u all. Do u kno I was gonna get rid of one of the PE for the exo... Well I'm having second thoughts lol. there all looking so healthy it's gonna brake my heart having to get rid of one!
what do ya recon to running all 5?? My idea is to keep the Exo in the middle and repot it in a smaller pot maybe 5lt, and then rape every side shoot that comes out of her for clones for the next run. I kno ill prob end up with not much off it but ill have clones 
only problem s it's gonna be very tight with 4 never mind 5! Opinions????


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

fuk me they come on aint they spoony....


spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon ya shirt lifting doughnut punchers
> got something to run by u all. Do u kno I was gonna get rid of one of the PE for the exo... Well I'm having second thoughts lol. there all looking so healthy it's gonna brake my heart having to get rid of one!
> what do ya recon to running all 5?? My idea is to keep the Exo in the middle and repot it in a smaller pot maybe 5lt, and then rape every side shoot that comes out of her for clones for the next run. I kno ill prob end up with not much off it but ill have clones
> only problem s it's gonna be very tight with 4 never mind 5! Opinions????
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me they come on aint they spoony....


yeah cooking on gas now mate lol. Think I mite flip the in 2 weeks maybe 3 depending on size and what I end up doing.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon ya shirt lifting doughnut punchers
> got something to run by u all. Do u kno I was gonna get rid of one of the PE for the exo... Well I'm having second thoughts lol. there all looking so healthy it's gonna brake my heart having to get rid of one!
> what do ya recon to running all 5?? My idea is to keep the Exo in the middle and repot it in a smaller pot maybe 5lt, and then rape every side shoot that comes out of her for clones for the next run. I kno ill prob end up with not much off it but ill have clones
> only problem s it's gonna be very tight with 4 never mind 5! Opinions????
> ...


how much longer u got to veg? id say u got at least some room to flower it out, cram it in prolly all u can do without binnin one of em.

we may have the same average harvest date, interested to see what u pull of em, compared to my crap closet grow lmao, except halkf way through flower i think i can add my 250, + i got a job now so can afford that leccy no problem.

still gonna sign on, woman said somethin bout pension fund or summit, + if the job dont work out im not left buy myself, not able to sign on again, lmao woman said u work 16 hours or 15 hours 55 mins, lmao cuz more than 16 u cant sign on. ffs gonna have to work out overtime......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how much longer u got to veg? id say u got at least some room to flower it out, cram it in prolly all u can do without binnin one of em.


prob bout 2 weeks mate. yeah I mite jus take all side shoots off for clones and jus have a little lanky exo plant lol. im gonna get some of them 4 prong plant support things.. u kno the ones with the metal circle things round em. mite b able to kinda hold back some branches to make a little bit more room.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> prob bout 2 weeks mate. yeah I mite jus take all side shoots off for clones and jus have a little lanky exo plant lol. im gonna get some of them 4 prong plant support things.. u kno the ones with the metal circle things round em. mite b able to kinda hold back some branches to make a little bit more room.


mine gonna go sick when into flower, i can see these being x4 of this. an when i get my new extractor ill have to move everything thats hanging to the centre, think its gonna be tight but ill manage.

except ima lollipop the shit oura em to get denser buds, an the 600/850 will have more penetration.
its gonna be a full closet for sure,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeh theve come along badger looking good fuck it keep all five just lollipop the shit out of em Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Did ya get that sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did ya get that sambo?


yes mate..,,.,.,.,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon ya shirt lifting doughnut punchers
> got something to run by u all. Do u kno I was gonna get rid of one of the PE for the exo... Well I'm having second thoughts lol. there all looking so healthy it's gonna brake my heart having to get rid of one!
> what do ya recon to running all 5?? My idea is to keep the Exo in the middle and repot it in a smaller pot maybe 5lt, and then rape every side shoot that comes out of her for clones for the next run. I kno ill prob end up with not much off it but ill have clones
> only problem s it's gonna be very tight with 4 never mind 5! Opinions????
> ...


 yeh just pop em mate, do sum a tad more so u literally only end up with the main cola, i chose to keep the main and 4 mains last run but ima experminet this round and take the lot of sum and just leave the main cola, but syaing that some of my PE have got 2 tops without even being topped, got my airpump and like 6 airstones, just gotta find a lok lid tub then ma get the cloner made, il prolly do 10-15 per cloner, buble cloner ofc

ther mint wen they get going aint they spoon?
i got loadsa work to do at the OP today, going tonight get all extraction setup and clone room, but ima nee to paint the clone room, get a work bench setup and get the 6400k t4 up but the rooms in the celler the same but if i leave the door open then they will veg of the light albeit indirect of the main ones? or il use my 250? dunno lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 26, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mine gonna go sick when into flower, i can see these being x4 of this. an when i get my new extractor ill have to move everything thats hanging to the centre, think its gonna be tight but ill manage.
> 
> except ima lollipop the shit oura em to get denser buds, an the 600/850 will have more penetration.
> its gonna be a full closet for sure,


yeah when I downsized my op I think I downsized a bit to much lol. I should of gone for a 1.2 tent instead of an 80 lool


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh theve come along badger looking good fuck it keep all five just lollipop the shit out of em Lol


yeah im gonna mate. gonna lolly pop the PE and BT and jus take every branch off the exo so I jus have the 1 cola and clones for the next run


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh just pop em mate, do sum a tad more so u literally only end up with the main cola, i chose to keep the main and 4 mains last run but ima experminet this round and take the lot of sum and just leave the main cola, but syaing that some of my PE have got 2 tops without even being topped, got my airpump and like 6 airstones, just gotta find a lok lid tub then ma get the cloner made, il prolly do 10-15 per cloner, buble cloner ofc
> 
> ther mint wen they get going aint they spoon?
> i got loadsa work to do at the OP today, going tonight get all extraction setup and clone room, but ima nee to paint the clone room, get a work bench setup and get the 6400k t4 up but the rooms in the celler the same but if i leave the door open then they will veg of the light albeit indirect of the main ones? or il use my 250? dunno lol


yeah I was gonna jus lolly pop them and leave the main cola and 4 of the biggest side branches like ya said but after deciding to prob keep all 5 I may have jus jus have 2 of em with jus the 1 cola. Yeah mate there belters! in the last week when I started them on 4ml of base they have jus fuckin rocketed lol. mite up there feed next water, they fucking love it! fuck me ur gonna b sweating like a nigger on rape charge fitting that extractor in ur main op! u say ur mounting it to the celling?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds good badger get some nice big fat colas to smack ya missis round the chops with Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

ice or any one do you no much about pgp encrypting ????


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice or any one do you no much about pgp encrypting ????


Never looked much at it m8, I'm sure if ye spend a bit of time you'll get ur head round it. Maybe ic3 will work it out quicker since he into his computer shit

@ic3, what's the story on the clones then m8, u still not took any yet? I'm on a tight time timescale here m8 and I got no plants, feels like some cunt cut my right arm off ffs. Get a few put in jiffys te fuck and get them started


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Never looked much at it m8, I'm sure if ye spend a bit of time you'll get ur head round it. Maybe ic3 will work it out quicker since he into his computer shit
> 
> @ic3, what's the story on the clones then m8, u still not took any yet? I'm on a tight time timescale here m8 and I got no plants, feels like some cunt cut my right arm off ffs. Get a few put in jiffys te fuck and get them started


I've got some rooted clones in jiffys but I'm sure i remember u snubbing me a while back Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah I was gonna jus lolly pop them and leave the main cola and 4 of the biggest side branches like ya said but after deciding to prob keep all 5 I may have jus jus have 2 of em with jus the 1 cola. Yeah mate there belters! in the last week when I started them on 4ml of base they have jus fuckin rocketed lol. mite up there feed next water, they fucking love it! fuck me ur gonna b sweating like a nigger on rape charge fitting that extractor in ur main op! u say ur mounting it to the celling?


 yeh gunna mount em both up top to the rafters the duct along betwen, keep it outa the way then up the stairs n out the celler door, gunna hang a curtain inside the celler door so nobody can see the light, i was gunna take a brik and duct outa the chiney stack, but i think that would be suss cummin outa the stack in this weather,

fuk me i go to feed i strip of and am dripping, should be a dryer heat now since i removed the old bags of rockwool the dude had down ther, fucking sodden wet, good job its gone dont need that much moisture, so, i need to rewire a light to the bit im using, then wire a plug in ther, paint the lot white, put a table n ther, put up 2 shelf brackets, mount the t4 ready for the cloner box underneath, got all the stones and attachments i need for the pump, i thiknk i got a tub sorted but lets see,

pgp thing, never used it or investigated it sambo,,

MG just waiting on clonex, be here tomoz, il have box knocked up for then too, chillax lol,, fuk me firstt time n all under pressure aye?

all sorted in my mind the only thing i cant work out is how deep do the bottoms of the cuts have to be in the bubbling water? just the tip or like a inch ? can imagine the water gets lower like


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got some rooted clones in jiffys but I'm sure i remember u snubbing me a while back Lol


Are they psychosis?????......well then consider urself snubbed again lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

you doing it like this ice?.....http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/community/threads/chillyhead-takes-his-first-clones.122419/


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh gunna mount em both up top to the rafters the duct along betwen, keep it outa the way then up the stairs n out the celler door, gunna hang a curtain inside the celler door so nobody can see the light, i was gunna take a brik and duct outa the chiney stack, but i think that would be suss cummin outa the stack in this weather,
> 
> fuk me i go to feed i strip of and am dripping, should be a dryer heat now since i removed the old bags of rockwool the dude had down ther, fucking sodden wet, good job its gone dont need that much moisture, so, i need to rewire a light to the bit im using, then wire a plug in ther, paint the lot white, put a table n ther, put up 2 shelf brackets, mount the t4 ready for the cloner box underneath, got all the stones and attachments i need for the pump, i thiknk i got a tub sorted but lets see,
> 
> ...


Aye just the tip sorta m8, I don't think u keep the tip under the water, just so it's gettin wet ffrom the spray. Don't mean to put the pressure on lad but a little nudge now and then can't hurt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Are they psychosis?????......well then consider urself snubbed again lol


Lmao ahhhhh fuck ya then Lol no blue dream havent sampled the smoke yet as she's in mid flower . But apparently its in Cali's top 10 wanted strains


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao ahhhhh fuck ya then Lol no blue dream having sampled the smoke yet nut apparently its in Cali's top 10 wanted strains


Lol, aye shawny even if they wer psychos I'm not totally ready for them yet, I know ic3s will be a couple of weeks anyway from now (if he cuts them lol) until there ready and that should work out fine for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/229473-diy-bubble-cloner-veg-bucket-using.html

making that one.

yeh dont worry mg i got it all in my head wat im doing, no bovva, wont be any lid ontop of the cloner, not needed, got a 24 watt 6400k strip t4 ther gunna go under, plus the indirect light form the main grow, they will do fine,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got my clones in the corner of my little veg tent shaded from the big mother. In jiffys and they seem to be loving it must be the perfect environment or Biginners luck ???? Oh and the light is a 250 mh


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/229473-diy-bubble-cloner-veg-bucket-using.html
> 
> making that one.
> 
> yeh dont worry mg i got it all in my head wat im doing, no bovva, wont be any lid ontop of the cloner, not needed, got a 24 watt 6400k strip t4 ther gunna go under, plus the indirect light form the main grow, they will do fine,


Still need a lid for it m8...no??? I'd have a clear lid on to keep the humidity right. What about posting tthem when there not in a jiffy pellet, won't the roots dry out like fuck. Tbh m8 I think ur over thinking the whole thing, wasting ur time, a plastic prop box and a load of jiffy pellets is all u need. I've got one of them cloners and don't use it for rooting them, good for keepin them in once there rooted, ahh well, live and let learn lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Still need a lid for it m8...no??? I'd have a clear lid on to keep the humidity right. What about posting tthem when there not in a jiffy pellet, won't the roots dry out like fuck. Tbh m8 I think ur over thinking the whole thing, wasting ur time, a plastic prop box and a load of jiffy pellets is all u need. I've got one of them cloners and don't use it for rooting them, good for keepin them in once there rooted, ahh well, live and let learn lol


 yeh like i said i got jiffys and stuff im just gunna try diffrent methods, its a 10 min job to build the box, then thers me prop box ima use jiffys in ther with lid on and vents closed,

how long do i soak jiffys for to make em expand? these are tiny disks lol,amazing how much they grow


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

what happening mg to your mate who got busted?

and how come your starting up again so quick? i thought you was gonna wait a few months?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

votes the blue dream day 33 flower ) and check that veg tent out over loaded or what Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2751247View attachment 2751248View attachment 2751255 votes the blue dream day 33 flower ) and check that veg tent out over loaded or what Lol


dam shizzlemenizzle you do love giving your ladies sum stretch dontcha?


----------



## zVice (Jul 26, 2013)

http://axion.physics.ubc.ca/pgp-begin.html



newuserlol said:


> ice or any one do you no much about pgp encrypting ????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotta stretch them legs apart Lol don't worry them gaps will fill with bud Lol . Think I've super cropped the ones in the veg tent about 6 times now when it goes into flower she's gonna be a beast


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

now thats what u call a slap print lololol....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

zVice said:


> http://axion.physics.ubc.ca/pgp-begin.html


when you click on the site the page tells you to there is not there options the page tell you to download, fuck its confusing.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

i think i fuckinng done it yesssssssss was well confusing and if people send me encrypted address i think im gonna struggle to un encrypt but i do have a pgp code.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dam shizzlemenizzle you do love giving your ladies sum stretch dontcha?[/QUOTE
> 
> Do u mean my veggers or the buds????


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what happening mg to your mate who got busted?
> 
> and how come your starting up again so quick? i thought you was gonna wait a few months?


hes gettin down with cultivation plus possession with intent, gettin away with personal for the class a, know more after the first court date tho

i ain't startin up quick really, by time I get clones let's say three weeks, veg them for 3-4 weeks then take enough clones for my own, it'll take them say three weeks to root. This hopefully will be happenin somewhere away from me or my m8 and then when I set mine up ill be good to go with clones and all ready, 2 week veg an flip. Just planning ahead and want/need a harvest for xmas if I can manage it

Goina be tight for Xmas but I gotta try, 3 weeks for clones, say 3 week veggin mums outta them, 3 weeks to root, 2 week veg and 9 weeks flower. That bring us to December the 20th, MAX LOL


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

sambo u fink ther is a market for clones from good genetics as well as clone onlys,im finkin soma amnesia haze, trainwreck jtr etc..?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo u fink ther is a market for clones from good genetics as well as clone onlys,im finkin soma amnesia haze, trainwreck jtr etc..?


 try source the clone only amnesia haze, id love a crack at that, hard to find a holder tho


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> try source the clone only amnesia haze, id love a crack at that, hard to find a holder tho


oh interestin ice I never heard of that one, this fukka is 13 weeks flower...wats the co ah..?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh interestin ice I never heard of that one, this fukka is 13 weeks flower...wats the co ah..?


im sure ther is a CO version, sambo will know better,

it seems diffrent communities have diffrent CO strains, like here at riu its all abott physco.eco and livers, over at uk420 they have ther own too, at grasshitty they have thers,,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

there is a clone only amnesia haze it won the cc cup years ago but it wasnt no 13wk flower time, it was a 8-9wk but very harrd to find


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

well im sure we can hack em up and punt em out to whoever, mus be a market.....beats flowering tha fukka


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there is a clone only amnesia haze it won the cc cup years ago but it wasnt no 13wk flower time, it was a 8-9wk but very harrd to find


yeh we was talking bowt it sum months bak, i think we would ALL love to get a cut of the real deal but shits gunna be hard


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

carnt u get the seeds or are they hybirds?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

What about any real strawberry cough cuts or girl scout cookies?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> carnt u get the seeds or are they hybirds?


i think the beans u get now are the rippoff of the real deal, like ghs exodus cheese of EXO,,, same typa deal


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

yer was thinkin that...


IC3M4L3 said:


> i think the beans u get now are the rippoff of the real deal, like ghs exodus cheese of EXO,,, same typa deal


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

there are some real nice seed strains out there but to get the true flavor n smell u have to cure them for wks

i had some 8wk cured serious seed bubblegum and it really did taste like the tutty fruitty bubblegum it was lovely.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

thort this mite of been a hyb....... http://www.seedsman.com/en/amnesia-haze-feminised-seeds


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there are some real nice seed strains out there but to get the true flavor n smell u have to cure them for wks
> 
> i had some 8wk cured serious seed bubblegum and it really did taste like the tutty fruitty bubblegum it was lovely.


Ive seeds here I could pop but that the problem with them is they need a cure, hard to beat the 7 day dry and she's stinky as fuck like the clone onlys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

fookin 6 days and bout rooted . My cock is ARD

Thanks for the advice sambo worked a treat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ive seeds here I could pop but that the problem with them is they need a cure, hard to beat the 7 day dry and she's stinky as fuck like the clone onlys.


soon as cloenx lands il be taking sum physco snips mate no fear


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soon as cloenx lands il be taking sum physco snips mate no fear


I know you'll look after me ic3.....fuckin better lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll tek 1 even if its a shitty one I'm gaggin to get me hands her I mean gaggin


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2751358 fookin 6 days and bout rooted . My cock is ARD
> 
> Thanks for the advice sambo worked a treat


how u think they rooted so fast shawny, some strain root faster than others but first time 6 days is pretty quick. Mine usually take 2 weeks I'm just sayin three weeks max


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

thats real good bizzle 6 fuckin days, mine usually take 10-14 days., but as mg said some strain will root quicker than others.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> how u think they rooted so fast shawny, some strain root faster than others but first time 6 days is pretty quick. Mine usually take 2 weeks I'm just sayin three weeks max


Cuz I put all my love into it Pmsl. I don't kmow mate tbh its my first time doing it I slit the ends of the stems.like sambo told me then I scraped the stem with a scalpel to soften them a bit and just have em. Real good soak in the clone. Plus my veg tent is very warm and I'm bad as fuck lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh 1 more thing i did was make a tiny bit if rizo mix and sprayed it on to the jiffys after 3 days


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cuz I put all my love into it Pmsl. I don't kmow mate tbh its my first time doing it I slit the ends of the stems.like sambo told me then I scraped the stem with a scalpel to soften them a bit and just have em. Real good soak in the clone. Plus my veg tent is very warm and I'm bad as fuck lmao


See that's the thing with mine, usually not alotta heat, think heat helps them root quicker.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> See that's the thing with mine, usually not alotta heat, think heat helps them root quicker.


Try a heat mat or put a light in your airinf couboard ? Like u say tho cud be strain dependent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

well mine will have plenty of heat over at the main op no fear of that lol

stil aint been over today, checked the 2 kuts of kode i got and they look ,well fucked, but still stood up so we will see after few days on whiz and in the airpots,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Well proper bored out me tree now might pop a few pammies lmao. I need me flower tent 2 hurry up so I can get these mums out and veg the clones. Think I've gone a bit over board got too many plants and nor enough room or light Lmao 


Oh and ice I just gave the jiffys a little squeeze just before I used em to get the extra water out as they get feckin soaked and ubdont want em too wet


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

my 2 exo 2 psycho and one livers are lookin good, spent a long time wiv them today and made a nice feed and foliar ...very distinctive plants and easy veggers....dropped the 600 mh + 8 bar t5...whooosh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Easy indi how's it going? Fancy any blueys? Lol I'm tryna get rid of em like lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

What do you folior feed with I just use plain water on the beggars Cuz every time I've spilt nuted water on me bloomers it fucks the leaves up bad ???


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

heat mat fried mine lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> Try a heat mat or put a light in your airinf couboard ? Like u say tho cud be strain dependent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

just normal nutes snizzle, make sure u feed in dark tho lol

my livers wer rootbound in litre pots within a week, ther striving in the 10l airpots, first run for a while in purely airpot should be fun, the bbc cuts are still stud up so will see if they got fucked, but tbh they have just had a medium change and roots washed under the tap so ther not gunna be too happy now are they?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

im off to blap up some shit om badcompany 2...bak in a bizzle jazzy fizzle snizzle with a little bit of twizzle rizzle......dizzle....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heat mat fried mine lol....


Fuck the heat mat then what about a hot water bottle aye aye feckin clever I am. Lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im off to blap up some shit om badcompany 2...bak in a bizzle jazzy fizzle snizzle with a little bit of twizzle rizzle......dizzle....


On the double dizzle with a cock drizzle fo sho


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

shawny I foliar feed wiv fish mix and alg a watevva.....very nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> shawny I foliar feed wiv fish mix and alg a watevva.....very nice


Just for veggers Yeh? You couldn't t do me a little list could ya or a link where to get em Cuz inaint got a fookin clue what they are and on pretty wavey right right now Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

bio bizz.....u twatted man..?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> bio bizz.....u twatted man..?


Yes I'm twatted Lol.naugjty I know but fuck iiiiiit bio bizzz what? Notes or top ax?


----------



## indikat (Jul 26, 2013)

the usual bio bizz line up....for foliar feed I use FISH MIX combined with ALG-MIC ....r.......u.......out...........there........shawny


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 26, 2013)

shawny indi means....divide the decimal point by the fraction subtract with the alg multiply with the fish.... takeaway the swim a little add the mix.......and spray.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha head fuck .com I'm.just sat here smashed on oammies and smoking cheese on a bong oh with a brew of course . And Yeh I'm here somewhere indi .Come and find me Ive found a pleasant place right now Pmsl


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Well went shopping got all I need apart from the seeds and ph down. Worth me doing a diary? Could probably do with some help no dought durring the grow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2013)

We bak from OP got all extractor up and ducted properly. Inlet be finished in the week.
So ordered the 6" ductkng for this extractor SHAME ITS A FUCKIN 5" SPOON U CUNT. my clone room nrly ready too. Things looking up. The physco aint happy with reveg lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 26, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Well went shopping got all I need apart from the seeds and ph down. Worth me doing a diary? Could probably do with some help no dought durring the grow.



Gooooood Morning my fellow mashheads lol

no ninj dont bother with a journal people rarely go to them apart from yanks and then your be giving a load of misinformation.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

lazy bastards wake up u wankers..............


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

I bin awake jus got jobs ta do....not like some sittin in front of this wankin therselves


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> I bin awake jus got jobs ta do....not like some sittin in front of this wankin therselves


i been up since 5am watered plants, repoted four plants, had breakfast no wanking yet tho lolol


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i been up since 5am watered plants, repoted four plants, had breakfast no wanking yet tho lolol


I bin topdressing the veg plants with my supersoil as the exo and psycho are mad hungry...bin feedin em a little every day and the 600 mh is very low so very impressed so far....all them clones are vigorous an I will be takin cuts wen the root base is a bit more established so next week prob


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> I bin topdressing the veg plants with my supersoil as the exo and psycho are mad hungry...bin feedin em a little every day and the 600 mh is very low so very impressed so far....all them clones are vigorous an I will be takin cuts wen the root base is a bit more established so next week prob


told ya mate the exo and pyscho are hungry bitch's lol how you getting on with the livers?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Alright gooch sniffers happy morning lol feel.feckin smashes this morning still lyin in bed lmao @ indi if I got any spare clone only cuts Lol happily tek 1 of yer hands


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Morning bizzle

didnt you get a official warning about clone begging when u first joined the thread??? lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> We bak from OP got all extractor up and ducted properly. Inlet be finished in the week.
> So ordered the 6" ductkng for this extractor SHAME ITS A FUCKIN 5" SPOON U CUNT. my clone room nrly ready too. Things looking up. The physco aint happy with reveg lol


It's a 6" ain't it? Shit I could of swore it was a 6" lol sorry ice my bad lool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Alright gooch sniffers happy morning lol feel.feckin smashes this morning still lyin in bed lmao @ indi if I got any spare clone only cuts Lol happily tek 1 of yer hands


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

think you are still smashed mate thats the same post u posted 5mins ago lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Well me clones have a 100% suscess taste thrive all got roots some are only just poking through but there there  when should I repot them? If anyone wants any there shed be 8 coin spare £20 a piece like )) only joking lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

what strain is it bizzle?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> It's a 6" ain't it? Shit I could of swore it was a 6" lol sorry ice my bad lool





newuserlol said:


> Morning bizzle
> 
> didnt you get a official warning about clone begging when u first joined the thread??? lmao


Lol yes in had a dressing down I remember Lol but I'm still here nearly a year later cmon u lot know I'm legit now and I've got clones to offer back Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol, begging for cuts twice in as many pages....goina be a written warning this time I reckon lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Lmao written warning ;( the cuts are blue dream mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

morning.choclate star fish lickers...........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao written warning ;( the cuts are blue dream mate


i would want to sample the smoke before i grew it bizzle, i got some blueberry down soonish an you are on the sample list, when will you have any bluedream bud then?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Morning ladies, fucking working on a sat... What's the world coming to!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i would want to sample the smoke before i grew it bizzle, i got some blueberry down soonish an you are on the sample list, when will you have any bluedream bud then?


Won't be for at least 5 weeks I think! And just thinking bout it think in gotta get rid of all my clones otherwise I just ain't gonna have the space for em all

I know all phenoes are different and. That but this dream is suppose to be pretty damn good and the 2 I'm doing look identical apart from ones bigger. Looks like good genetics to me


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

stay away from happytimz on the road yes my order come safe n sound but its not good qaulity.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Hash or green? And how bad quality?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hash or green? And how bad quality?



lmao sumthin abit harder mate.

fucking av it i now no how to decrypt pgp messages.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Pmsl a nice bit of soap Yeh Lol. And pgp msgs strait over my head mate ain't got a clue what thet even means lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl a nice bit of soap Yeh Lol. And pgp msgs strait over my head mate ain't got a clue what thet even means lol


yeah soap lmao pgp is how to encrypt messages, iits fucking hard mate if your not that clued up bout computers which i aint, has took me 2 days to learn it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Sambo u gonna b gettin any flake to put on ur sl page???


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sambo u gonna b gettin any flake to put on ur sl page???


no mate this first page is only weed,hash and clones.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

When ya getting ur other pages going, u got a date in mind?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sambo u gonna b gettin any flake to put on ur sl page???


delete some of your inbox u can not accept any more messages.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Clear.......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Try a heat mat or put a light in your airinf couboard ? Like u say tho cud be strain dependent


i could put mine ontop of my cooltube, its warm but not roastin, seeds had popped in day after puttin em on there, nice n warm for the roots, i got seedlings outdoors, doin surprisingly well actually, i had seedlings out before but must av been too cold, they were stunted so just fucked em off. nice n sunny here, when clones rooted ima fuckoff up in the bush an hide em.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i could put mine ontop of my cooltube, its warm but not roastin, seeds had popped in day after puttin em on there, nice n warm for the roots, i got seedlings outdoors, doin surprisingly well actually, i had seedlings out before but must av been too cold, they were stunted so just fucked em off. nice n sunny here, when clones rooted ima fuckoff up in the bush an hide em.



Hahaha canna fault ya mate its a tad late to be planting outdoors now tho but I'm sure they'll be sum thin on em  do u want any clines for when ya get ya 600 I'm overstocked Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl a nice bit of soap Yeh Lol. And pgp msgs strait over my head mate ain't got a clue what thet even means lol


soap? u not read sambos comment hahahaha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha canna fault ya mate its a tad late to be planting outdoors now tho but I'm sure they'll be sum thin on em  do u want any clines for when ya get ya 600 I'm overstocked Lol


yah in a couple weeks, ima buy nutes for flower ill have cash then for pstage an stuff, ill give you a shout,, moggy said i got till august 14 fuck i aint realy got time., when the days get below 14.5 hours or something thats when they start to flower, but yeah might be a little cold forem


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> soap? u not read sambos comment hahahaha


I'm lost here mate explain please lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm lost here mate explain please lmao


if im not wrong i think he got crack off the sr.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if im not wrong i think he got crack off the sr.


Lmao fuck that shiiiiit or u talking bout ice's crack lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao fuck that shiiiiit or u talking bout ice's crack lmao


u not know? sambo likes to indulge every now an again, from what iv heard its just another way of doin a line.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao fuck that shiiiiit or u talking bout ice's crack lmao


do you sniff coke tho?


----------



## zVice (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll sniff ic3s crack all day...



newuserlol said:


> do you sniff coke tho?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> I'll sniff ic3s crack all day...


just emailed you.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> do you sniff coke tho?


Flake ching coke cobana just a few


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Flake ching coke cobana just a few


what do you fink rock is then? it coke, and have you ever seen a 15stone crackhead lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what do you fink rock is then? it coke, and have you ever seen a 15stone crackhead lmao


15 stone ARD crackead*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what do you fink rock is then? it coke, and have you ever seen a 15stone crackhead lmao


Ahhhh see where I'm from a rock is a stone eg crack Lol we call it flake or sniff. If its coming like that thonsurley its some good stuff the best I've ever had came in a rick hard stone and it feckin stunk lol

Oh and my bro is 17 stone and a full on crack head smack head Alci anything that gets him fucked lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhh see where I'm from a rock is a stone eg crack Lol we call it flake or sniff. If its coming like that thonsurley its some good stuff the best I've ever had came in a rick hard stone and it feckin stunk lol
> 
> Oh and my bro is 17 stone and a full on crack head smack head Alci anything that gets him fucked lol



ill do most drugs but not often, first time i touched this stufff in nearly a year.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

yes fucking yes i love royal mail.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Well just got some shitty smelling compost out me.com poster put it round the outdoories let's see if helps???? Feckin smells like cow shit Lol. The stalks are getting big on em now aswell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

> It's a 6" ain't it? Shit I could of swore it was a 6" lol sorry ice my bad lool


Yej its a 5 took me 10 mins to suss wtf was goin on
Bizzle shizle ur not worthy of.clone onlys yet.. sgick to ya ghs as we all know ghs os the zhit lol lol


----------



## zVice (Jul 27, 2013)

Largest drug traffickers in the country lol



newuserlol said:


> yes fucking yes i love royal mail.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

@ kode u want any of these seeds then? The gth shawnys cut Lol might call it one hit biz lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yej its a 5 took me 10 mins to suss wtf was goin on
> Bizzle shizle ur not worthy of.clone onlys yet.. sgick to ya ghs as we all know ghs os the zhit lol lol


I don't use ghs for your information I'm talking bout gth ghost train haze rare dankness seeds ....... ahhhh fuck ya yer gret pie eater lmao

Or does that mean last nights adventure didn't do to plan lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ kode u want any of these seeds then? The gth shawnys cut Lol might call it one hit biz lol


nah ill have a clone in a coup[le weeks. if thats ok thf u, ill have a one hit biz lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

anyone can have a clone only soon 50-60 quid a clone, will be on the road within 3 wks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol.I'm.sure I van do that for ya mate but the 1 hit biz are.the seeds Lol checked.the clones again this morning all 14 have taken some only just like but.100% sucsess I'm fuckin buzzin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

£50- 60 have u got striped top and a swag bag aswell Lol I was gonna do mine for a fiver lol. But if its the real deal I might have to have one seen as your all tight cunts on here


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

very hard to source real clone onlys mate thats cheap......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Well if it is the McCoy I'll.have one and savour bitch forever Cuz I really wanna.try this shit just wish Ice would do a proper job with his so we can see it in its glory ))


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

all clone only goodness bizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Lovely stuff there sambo so when the roots are hanging out about an inch is that it there good to go to.be potted up?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mg check your email


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lovely stuff there sambo so when the roots are hanging out about an inch is that it there good to go to.be potted up?


yeah mate if theres roots it good to go.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Right then I need tondo some potting then


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right then I need tondo some potting then


you do.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg check your email


Back at ye


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Back at ye


bak at u lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Right dominsticknemnsttait under the 250 when I've potted em up or will it kill em ???


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2013)

Why would a 250 kill anything?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Just Cuz there babies I've never done it before I thought if they came strait out the dome and under the light it might affect em any way check em out who wants some lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone want a half flowers critical I've had timber her out to make room for a bubba kush or do in just make hash out of it ???


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2751807Just Cuz there babies I've never done it before I thought if they came strait out the dome and under the light it might affect em any way check em out who wants some lmao


Mine would come out of a dome and go straight under a 600w, or from seed. You name it. cannabis ent some prissy little girlies flower, it's a hard motherfucker.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Sound that's what I like to hear think I might have to get a 400 for me veg n clones . Now ibenplamted em in wanna make some more now Lol. Son does anyone want this critical or shebgettin chopped ain't got room for her lol

Yeh and true I've always done my seeds strait under me 600 from the get go


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

what we all up this sunny sat?

im of at 2pm to take the kids out to the town center


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Well meissis has fucked off to town to spend cash so I've been gardening Lol indoor and out door here's that plant serious does anyone want it??? Its about 20" tall


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well meissis has fucked off to town to spend cash so I've been gardening Lol indoor and out door here's that plant serious does anyone want it??? Its about 20" tall View attachment 2751820View attachment 2751821



how the fuck would you be able to post that u nutter lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how the fuck would you be able to post that u nutter lol


Hahahahaha no it would have to be pick up lmao hahahaha or shove it in a big fuck off box Lol

Oh and.mail sambo


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what we all up this sunny sat?
> 
> im of at 2pm to take the kids out to the town center


Grey skies here. I'm probably into work in an hour. Normal operation requires 5+ chefs, and 5+ waiting staff so naturally the owner verbally abused half of them and couldn't be bothered to pay the other half leading to them all walking out and not coming back, so now we've 2 chefs in the kitchen and 2 waitresses with no experience. Life is back to it's fun ways.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Grey skies here. I'm probably into work in an hour. Normal operation requires 5+ chefs, and 5+ waiting staff so naturally the owner verbally abused half of them and couldn't be bothered to pay the other half leading to them all walking out and not coming back, so now we've 2 chefs in the kitchen and 2 waitresses with no experience. Life is back to it's fun ways.


I love cooking but could not work I a kitchen all that heat frustration nahhhh I'd have to have a zoot hanging out me Gob all day lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Then the clones commence again Lol dya rekon that's had a good enough Lolipopping that the most brutal nice ever been with em lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what we all up this sunny sat?
> 
> im of at 2pm to take the kids out to the town center


rum cocktails and bbq in tha garden...no crack tho just a little cured ww popcorn.....havnt had decent crack for years


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2751875Then the clones commence again Lol dya rekon that's had a good enough Lolipopping that the most brutal nice ever been with em lol


I would go further shwny, that lowest leaf on tha left remove, then make the right side lvel imo


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Shawny what size tent u got? 1x1?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Got fucking hard water with a ph of 0.8. been told can leave the water over 24hours and it should bring the ec down abit. a pain in the arse man. leaving it over 24hours its bound to get cold init


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got fucking hard water with a ph of 0.8. been told can leave the water over 24hours and it should bring the ec down abit. a pain in the arse man. leaving it over 24hours its bound to get cold init


another quality post ninj....wat u on about ffs


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 27, 2013)

not ph lol ec sorry, my water i tested with the new kit i brought last night and was coming up at 0.8 before any nutes added so i googled and turns out its cause its hard water and have to leave it out 24 hours to bring it down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

here we go again Lol these are bubba kush let's see how long these take to root? @ indi already chopped it mate when I put it in the tent u couldn't see it so chop chop Lol...

@badger no its a 1.2 x1.2 x 2m


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2751886 here we go again Lol these are bubba kush let's see how long these take to root? @ indi already chopped it mate when I put it in the tent u couldn't see it so chop chop Lol...
> 
> @badger no its a 1.2 x1.2 x 2m


how many clones u got now? i think u need a bigger boat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> how many clones u got now? i think u need a bigger boat.


Too feckin many Lol but I've got a lot of ideas so god knows what I'm doin yet. u want some??? Think I've got got 31 clones well only 14 are rooted I've just dome them ones


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Too feckin many Lol but I've got a lot of ideas so god knows what I'm doin yet. u want some??? Think I've got got 31 clones well only 14 are rooted I've just dome them ones


i said i wanted one, but tbh dont have room with them, these are gonna fill out this closet.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

31 clones....think u need few more tents bizzle dizzle jazzy fizzle lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

I know but they needed chop pin down Lol might just do a sea of green with a load of small ones ?. The bubbas should be ready in a week or so I'm happy to donate Anyone I aint a tight arse lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 31 clones....think u need few more tents bizzle dizzle jazzy fizzle lol


If i had the room I would mate but I'm limited.to a small area


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know but they needed chop pin down Lol might just do a sea of green with a load of small ones ?. The bubbas should be ready in a week or so I'm happy to donate Anyone I aint a tight arse lol


no not sog .....gotta b tha crazy in this jurisdiction for the yield omfg


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> no not sog .....gotta b tha crazy in this jurisdiction for the yield omfg


What u mean I wouldn't get much yield or if I got caught I'd be fucked???


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What u mean I wouldn't get much yield or if I got caught I'd be fucked???


risk vs reward......grow one plant 10oz, slap on tha wrist, grow 3 x 10 oz slap on both wrists, grow 30 sog 12/12 for ...dunno never done it but not much....class 2 commercial grow seize property an assets......innit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeh I suppose so mate only thing is I aunt got anyone to give em to so looks like I'm gonna have to take a risk lol???? Here's the veg tent now thinks its all a bit too much for the 250 lol

I should be coming into some dough soon so when it happens i think I'm gonna set me bro up get a bit of a bigger scale if not me bro Cuz he's a dodgy cunt it will be a tight friend


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I suppose so mate only thing is I aunt got anyone to give em to so looks like I'm gonna have to take a risk lol???? Here's the veg tent now thinks its all a bit too much for the 250 lolView attachment 2751950
> 
> I should be coming into some dough soon so when it happens i think I'm gonna set me bro up get a bit of a bigger scale if not me bro Cuz he's a dodgy cunt it will be a tight friend


don't get me wrong m8 I have way more than that but I no where...and wat ..I...am , u sound like u r growin a bit o percy, u like a bit o facebook......but wat u r proposing is much more serious in the eyes of tha law....take care man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

So u been making any hash then indi?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> don't get me wrong m8 I have way more than that but I no where...and wat ..I...am , u sound like u r growin a bit o percy, u like a bit o facebook......but wat u r proposing is much more serious in the eyes of tha law....take care man


Don't get me wrong yeh its all Percy but no one on Fb knows what I do the only people are you lot Lol and myissis dad seen as he busted me. Yeh fuck ill just stick to what I'm doing then. Dya want any clones? Lmao serious


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

I bin concentratin on getting some stock over to sambo for grading and puntin out .....sorry to anyone promised hash but life took a turn and I had to channel that product elsewhere, mg tho man if ya need sum g I feel for ya


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

10 0z plant methord......http://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/176415-increasing-yield-defoliation-indoors-what-s-mean-how-do.html


indikat said:


> risk vs reward......grow one plant 10oz, slap on tha wrist, grow 3 x 10 oz slap on both wrists, grow 30 sog 12/12 for ...dunno never done it but not much....class 2 commercial grow seize property an assets......innit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

I normally pull about 4 a plant sometimes 5 think this comes gonna be a gooden. To get a plant that big tho that's some serious veg and electric!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> I bin concentratin on getting some stock over to sambo for grading and puntin out .....sorry to anyone promised hash but life took a turn and I had to channel that product elsewhere, mg tho man if ya need sum g I feel for ya


Could do with something m8, I've some of this auto left and ain't buyin anything round here once it's done. Think sambos goina sort me a little bit for the meantime anyway. It'd Beltran my heart to pay for stuff round here, they can't even tell ye what it is ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

fucking el ive done some walking today, took the kids out double pram n lots of hills not nice lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el ive done some walking today, took the kids out double pram n lots of hills not nice lol


Lol, sweatin like a rapist in that heat!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, sweatin like a rapist in that heat!


i was mate, and the hills omfg i almost died lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was mate, and the hills omfg i almost died lolol


I was helpin a m8 lay a few carpets today, rippin up the old ones was a dirty old job, was sweatin the bit out mesel


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

we r smoking some ww popcorn with 2 months cure ie we r out of primo but wen I got some mg I ll let ya know man


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

on the Barolo tonite .some wine this is...I mite get all Italian later....waving my arms and shouting bellisimo


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> told ya mate the exo and pyscho are hungry bitch's lol how you getting on with the livers?


the livers is mad vigorous overtakin everythin.....sheee s getting hammered supercroppin and love it......fuk these clone onlys are tha nuts in early veg


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

nothing to smoke or drink, this weed is too expensive for me to buy some lol will be on the road weds/thurs i gotta order a label printer on tues.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> the livers is mad vigorous overtakin everythin.....sheee s getting hammered supercroppin and love it......fuk these clone onlys are tha nuts in early veg


wait for flower them indi then your be even more pleased, good reason these strains been around nearly 30year! the livers 1989 i think, and the exo and pyscho 1987 i think..


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothing to smoke or drink, this weed is too expensive for me to buy some lol will be on the road weds/thurs i gotta order a label printer on tues.


sambo u out of weed man......?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo u out of weed man......?


mate im always out of weed lol anything i get i carnt help meself and will smoke it from morning to night lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate im always out of weed lol anything i get i carnt help meself and will smoke it from morning to night lol


sorry man u said so to my face...I think the rum is makin me stupid...lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

I've just grabbed a q of cheese nice tasty tackle .cannot wait Tull I van just dip into the jar though lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've just grabbed a q of cheese nice tasty tackle .cannot wait Tull I van just dip into the jar though lol




how much u pay for it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Who's the expert on curing on here Cuz when i cure in wait till the buds are just about dry but with a bit of moisture jar em and crack em twice a day but it makes my bud taste funny . I never did it last run just a paper bag then put it in zippies.what am I doing wrong


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how much u pay for it?


60 tats the going rate for cheese anything else is 50


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 60 tats the going rate for cheese anything else is 50


sorry bizzle i read the post wrong i thought u said a gram not a Q


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Who's the expert on curing on here Cuz when i cure in wait till the buds are just about dry but with a bit of moisture jar em and crack em twice a day but it makes my bud taste funny . I never did it last run just a paper bag then put it in zippies.what am I doing wrong


they r too wet m8 wen they go in.....if u follow any advice from tha yanks u will jar ur bud wen the stem partially snaps......tooooo fukin wet man ...?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry bizzle i read the post wrong i thought u said a gram not a Q


Lolmrhink a gram.would do me 1 joint lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> they r too wet m8 wen they go in.....if u follow any advice from tha yanks u will jar ur bud wen the stem partially snaps......tooooo fukin wet man ...?


So jar when the bud is dry and the stems snap clean? Them feckin yanks aye wankers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

afternoooon.
cloex is here, so i guess im taking some cuts tomoz, dint get bak from house till like 1am thjis morning setting all teh ducts and extracters
hopefully the room should be distinctly cooler. fucking needs to be, il have tou buy inlet extractor on monday, more expence,, DAMN U HEAT!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoooon.
> cloex is here, so i guess im taking some cuts tomoz, dint get bak from house till like 1am thjis morning setting all teh ducts and extracters
> hopefully the room should be distinctly cooler. fucking needs to be, il have tou buy inlet extractor on monday, more expence,, DAMN U HEAT!


Fuck 2morra get em on now Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So jar when the bud is dry and the stems snap clean? Them feckin yanks aye wankers


ummmm not quite... they need to b at about 55 per cent rh for curing....snap clean depends on the plants rh relative to the atmos rh tooo fukin complicated for my state sooryy sawny ill get me coat I fink


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

was playing far cry 3 for a bit this morning bloody good game.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> ummmm not quite... they need to b at about 55 per cent rh for curing....snap clean depends on the plants rh relative to the atmos rh tooo fukin complicated for my state sooryy sawny ill get me coat I fink


lmfao that rum hitting the spot is it mate lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> ummmm not quite... they need to b at about 55 per cent rh for curing....snap clean depends on the plants rh relative to the atmos rh tooo fukin complicated for my state sooryy sawny ill get me coat I fink



Hahaha no prob I've read a bit on it but that shit is complicated on about micro bacteria eating the chlorophyll which makes the THC mocule more potent and makes the terpines a lot mor flavourful I think that's a few years ahead if me at the mo fuck it ill stick to old school paper bag then zippies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

evening ladies, what we all up to 2night? so i got my BBcheese seeds potted up today and into my new home made veg chamber up the loft, under my 300w cfl running 20/4 light schedule, my wife decides to tell me she want to learn how to grow today also so ive decided to teach her a bit and let her play around with the 2 i just potted so for now the loft grow area is hers and i'll be running the main op in my tent, she is planning on getting herself on here soon so expect another noob asking daft questions cos she is to independent to ask me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

quick question i was wondering also do any of u know if a 600w hps gives off much more heat than the 400w? i have my ballast outside the tent so its just the heat from bulbs im talking about, i need to know cos im buying a 600 on friday and i may need better extraction if the heat is a bit more.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Think its a bit hotter but I got a 250 and a 600 and the ballasts ain't much different heat wise


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao that rum hitting the spot is it mate lololol


soooooory man fukin lush sesh....cakmng down a bit noe


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Gary them clones I'm sending ya are bbc aswell u kno?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> they r too wet m8 wen they go in.....if u follow any advice from tha yanks u will jar ur bud wen the stem partially snaps......tooooo fukin wet man ...?


could you explain how you doit, i hear u us paperbags, could u explain the proccess for me.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

whats happening ppl, mrs m here garybhoy11's wife, just getting set up for now but expect to hear more from me soon


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Gary them clones I'm sending ya are bbc aswell u kno?


big buddah cheese?? and its kl even if they are the same mate as mine are autos and i fucking hate autos thats why i gave them to the misses lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> could you explain how you doit, i hear u us paperbags, could u explain the proccess for me.


man im so fuked I got one eye closed to type....cut plant ...strip fan leaves..trim immediately but leave buds on stem.....hang in cf extracted space for 5-6 days...trim bud and paper bag for 2 dys then jar...burp everyday for a week then seal and leave for one month..yeah rite..enjoy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think its a bit hotter but I got a 250 and a 600 and the ballasts ain't much different heat wise


sound cheers mate ive only got 4"extractor fan so think i may need a bigger one if the heat goes up more than 3 or 4c as with the weather just now my tent averages about 32c during the day so its already a little to hot


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

well thort fuk it gonna deffoliate plants as only 2 weeks left let some light get to the nittle nuggs......soz about shitty fash pics...hate takin pics with flash on lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> sound cheers mate ive only got 4"extractor fan so think i may need a bigger one if the heat goes up more than 3 or 4c as with the weather just now my tent averages about 32c during the day so its already a little to hot


Yeh get a 5" mate and a 6 for extraction works fine for me. And what ya bringing ya missis on here for toy can't discuss what freaky things she let's you do to her now lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well thort fuk it gonna deffoliate plants as only 2 weeks left let some light get to the nittle nuggs......View attachment 2752102View attachment 2752104View attachment 2752105View attachment 2752107soz about shitty fash pics...hate takin pics with flash on lol.....


 v nice imc I could just ram me face in there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh get a 5" mate and a 6 for extraction works fine for me. And what ya bringing ya missis on here for toy can't discuss what freaky things she let's you do to her now lmao


there is more chance of her telling u lot the freaky shit she does to me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

lol shldnt of sed that gary they prob all sitting there with boners now lol.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> there is more chance of her telling u lot the freaky shit she does to me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

i could quite believe that imc lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

I tell ya what lads fuck outdoories everyday I find something on em catterpillrs weird little bug fuckers spiders I dont know how these yanks doing outdoors withoutbgettin all this shit . Doe anyone know where u van buy ladybirds from?

 hahaha can ya spot the mum I've rammed in the middle non where else for her to go Lol she gonna be one big momma


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261226715688&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

anyone any opinion on this as im looking for budget 600w and this looks about best ive seen so far in my budget


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> big buddah cheese?? and its kl even if they are the same mate as mine are autos and i fucking hate autos thats why i gave them to the misses lol


yeah mate no worrys 2 are ready to go but the other 2 still ain't popped any roots out yet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh one more thing imc i right need correcting but I'm sure you not suppose to take anubfan leaves off unless there blocking tops ! Fan. Leaves are the solar panels of the plant and when they all yellow like that that means the plants feeding off its leaves and left over food. But i ain't no pro so I'm sure sum1 will tell me I'm chattin shit lol

Its not gonna damage the plant if you do like but you might just get that little bit more out of her if u leave em on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah mate no worrys 2 are ready to go but the other 2 still ain't popped any roots out yet.


kl cheers dude, just give me a shout when u ready to send them im ready for them whenever now anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

well i smoked that g this morning was bloody rubbish very low quality, i only got it from that vendor because lots of people had said it was real good??? ive gone sr war made threads about it posted loads about how shit it was, and i messaged the vendor, should be getting a free reship....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Let the fucker av it sambo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i smoked that g this morning was bloody rubbish very low quality, i only got it from that vendor because lots of people had said it was real good??? ive gone sr war made threads about it posted loads about how shit it was, and i messaged the vendor, should be getting a free reship....


Just right ye are, wonder if the stuff he might send will be any better


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just right ye are, wonder if the stuff he might send will be any better


fucking better be mg, that was real low qaulity, i do think it was some kinda mistake tho because every review of his gear u read is good???


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Let the fucker av it sambo


dont worry bizzle i fucking will, i will post all over the forums everyday reminding people not to buy from him if i dont get a reship of good shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

*Tottenham have rejected Real Madrid's £81m bid for Gareth Bale. However, the 24-year-old winger has told the London club he wants to join the Spanish giants.

81million fucking el.........*


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

if ya got bugs just get some flystrips and open them put round pots.......


shawnybizzle said:


> I tell ya what lads fuck outdoories everyday I find something on em catterpillrs weird little bug fuckers spiders I dont know how these yanks doing outdoors withoutbgettin all this shit . Doe anyone know where u van buy ladybirds from?
> 
> View attachment 2752121 hahaha can ya spot the mum I've rammed in the middle non where else for her to go Lol she gonna be one big momma


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

There not in pots there dug in the ground mate good old British bastard bugs Lol. 
@ Gary no problemo I'll try and make some thing now. 


Lads best way if transporting clones????


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh one more thing imc i right need correcting but I'm sure you not suppose to take anubfan leaves off unless there blocking tops ! Fan. Leaves are the solar panels of the plant and when they all yellow like that that means the plants feeding off its leaves and left over food. But i ain't no pro so I'm sure sum1 will tell me I'm chattin shit lol
> 
> Its not gonna damage the plant if you do like but you might just get that little bit more out of her if u leave em on


^ think hes right, that late in flower rippin all the fan leaves off.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There not in pots there dug in the ground mate good old British bastard bugs Lol.
> @ Gary no problemo I'll try and make some thing now.
> 
> 
> Lads best way if transporting clones????


sound mate remember email me though cos ive moved house since u last posted


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

shure they will be fine.......


iiKode said:


> ^ think hes right, that late in flower rippin all the fan leaves off.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shure they will be fine.......


they will be fine m8, its just not advisable to trim fan leaves off that late into flower unless there is a problem with them


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shure they will be fine.......


yeah they aint gonna dies, but when they are manna fatten up they aint gonna fatten as much without fanleaves givin them energy, the fanleaves is what hold all the energy for when u give em straight water, now deficiencies are gonna show up on leaves right on the bud.
+ ur probably slowin them down from finishin.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There not in pots there dug in the ground mate good old British bastard bugs Lol.
> @ Gary no problemo I'll try and make some thing now.
> 
> 
> Lads best way if transporting clones????


Cut a pop bottle in half mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

lol i aint took all the fan leaves of lolol just mainly ones in center of plant bloking light going down........and few droopy yellow ones from outside...


iiKode said:


> yeah they aint gonna dies, but when they are manna fatten up they aint gonna fatten as much without fanleaves givin them energy, the fanleaves is what hold all the energy for when u give em straight water, now deficiencies are gonna show up on leaves right on the bud.
> + ur probably slowin them down from finishin.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Cut a pop bottle in half mate



how do u secure it in the bottle though m8 so it doesnt rattle around while in the post?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol i aint took all the fan leaves of lolol just mainly ones in center of plant bloking light going down........and few droopy yellow ones from outside...


They'll be fine its no biggy at all mate just in future leave em on until they hanging off or blocking main colas  they look sspunk in tho mate I fucking love weed lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how do u secure it in the bottle though m8 so it doesnt rattle around while in the post?


Pack it with cotton wool/tissue


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how do u secure it in the bottle though m8 so it doesnt rattle around while in the post?


Duck tape Lol here check this out imngonna buy a few next payday


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

yer they need to hurry n finish now so can get me seedlings under one of the 400s......supprised me how quick they growing under the clfs....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

dose your shop sell them empty then? aint those tootit packets?...


shawnybizzle said:


> Duck tape Lol here check this out imngonna buy a few next payday View attachment 2752207


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Duck tape Lol here check this out imngonna buy a few next payday View attachment 2752207


fuck that mate save ur ££ and use an old bottle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

In was gonna put it in a bottle then fill the bottle with coco and some paper towels round the leaves ?????

Gimme and hour or so and I'll knock up a bad contraption for sending em Lol I'm good at shit like that lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

tootit? wtf.....rootit.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

thats as bad as me saying malibu n cock the other nite lol


imcjayt said:


> tootit? wtf.....rootit.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> In was gonna put it in a bottle then fill the bottle with coco and some paper towels round the leaves ?????


that shud do the job m8, just remember post it last post of the day so its in the mail as short a time as possible


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Put wet tissue in the bottom half of the bottle, put the clone in, then I put a bit of tape across the top of the bit of bottle ur clones in so if u tip it upside down it won't fall out, bit more damp tissue tape the bottle together and ur good to go. I usually put a few bottles in a box or something


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeh but I don't drink much pop tbh I'm a tea man I'll think of sum thin Donna worry ))


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> that shud do the job m8, just remember post it last post of the day so its in the mail as short a time as possible


I've known them to survive 4 or so days in the package. I don't bother packing around the leaves, if you've got the jiffy packed in the bottom half of the bottle then it won't move anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

easy boys, fuck i must have brought over a hundred of them small bottle of juice u get with the tescos lunch deal. lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

u want a small bottle and you need to pack it in tight with tissue, then i dont always do it but if the envolope has alot of space left after you put the bottles in pack that space out with newspaper to stop em moving about in the envolope.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Stick a pin through the both sides of the bottle jus above the top of the jiffy or cube to stop it moving.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> easy boys, fuck i must have brought over a hundred of them small bottle of juice u get with the tescos lunch deal. lol


Asda do wee bottles of black current flavour water, there a good size, that's what I always grab


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Stick a pin through the both sides of the bottle jus above the top of the jiffy or cube to stop it moving.


that is a good idea spoons, but my method works dus it not? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is a good idea spoons, but my method works dus it not? lol


Thers probly loads of ways to do it as long as it works fuck it lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is a good idea spoons, but my method works dus it not? lol


Sure does mate  I'm stoned racking my brains of diff methods to send clones now ya cunts lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thers probly loads of ways to do it as long as it works fuck it lol


dunno bout that mg what else could u use but small bottles???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Cheers lads right what I'm gonna do is cut the bottle in half put a little coco in the bottom put the clone in ram it with damp tissue all around the jiffy cello tape it all secure so it don't budge . Then cello tape the rest of the bottle on and bobs ya uncle Yeh?

Oh and I'll do it 2morra night OK mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

actually best clones i received was from jimmygreenfingers who ice scared off beggin for clones lmao they wasnt in bottles.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers lads right what I'm gonna do is cut the bottle in half put a little coco in the bottom put the clone in ram it with damp tissue all around the jiffy cello tape it all secure so it don't budge . Then cello tape the rest of the bottle on and bobs ya uncle Yeh?


and send special delivery its 6quid yes but the best way to send clones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and send special delivery its 6quid yes but the best way to send clones


Well its definatly a special delivery alright Lol . What were these clones sent in then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> actually best clones i received was from jimmygreenfingers who ice scared off beggin for clones lmao they wasnt in bottles.


shutup prik! he fucked of for other reasons, he offered and then vanished? anwyays na he used them 4 pint ilk bottles and shoved the plant in the bottom taped backtogther and whoola

anwyays if i remeber rite it was YOU who scared him off CUNT!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

i can unencrypted pgp messages easy now, fuck fuck fuck should have brought that label printer last wk but thought why bother with no stock......

now i got a shitload of some of the best gear you will smoke but carnt list it without a label printer.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shutup prik! he fucked of for other reasons, he offered and then vanished? anwyays na he used them 4 pint ilk bottles and shoved the plant in the bottom taped backtogther and whoola
> 
> anwyays if i remeber rite it was YOU who scared him off CUNT!


lmfao

i rang you today on ya home number bout 3oclock didnt answer ya wanker........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well its definatly a special delivery alright Lol . What were these clones sent in then?



''What were these clones sent in then''

whatcha mean bizzle? i always use bottles and special delivery.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol u used the best comes u got sent Tonya weren't in bottles lmao ur off your head lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao
> 
> i rang you today on ya home number bout 3oclock didnt answer ya wanker........


oh well sorry for not being A FUCKING MID READER, and knowing u was gunna ring, next time il be sure to use the force! guh,

was at the park with kids n that, pithing down now, 
i really hope the extraction system i put in has cooled the room down, no doubt il see tomorrow wen i go to feed and take cuttings, best get sum stanley blades,,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Let me say that again in English unsaid the best clones unused sent to u were not in bottles


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i can unencrypted pgp messages easy now, fuck fuck fuck should have brought that label printer last wk but thought why bother with no stock......
> 
> now i got a shitload of some of the best gear you will smoke but carnt list it without a label printer.


What you got? Your gonna say its the best you can smoke when selling it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Let me say that again in English unsaid the best clones unused sent to u were not in bottles


 the clones i got of ikode wer fucked coz not ion bottles, best way forget al these thoughts of tupperware n shit, it dont work but syaing that one of sambos sanpped but was only a physco like me livers are taking off, if these 2 bbc dont perk up in next 3 days ther going in bin ad il just do the 2 livers for percy

@ninja the strain sambo grows are the nest u can smoke matey, shy u think we all run them? silly.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

hey guys how we all this evening? well set up today my first ever grow in a space of about 1m by 1m, 2 bbc autos they have both been potted and under a 300w dual spec CFL leaving it on 20/4 at the mo and see how it goes will prob change to 18/6 will keep you all updated and take pics


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno bout that mg what else could u use but small bottles???


I mean loads ways to keep them in the bottle....tape, pin thru it, tissue.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> hey guys how we all this evening? well set up today my first ever grow in a space of about 1m by 1m, 2 bbc autos they have both been potted and under a 300w dual spec CFL leaving it on 20/4 at the mo and see how it goes will prob change to 18/6 will keep you all updated and take pics


why the fek are u using cfls??? do u want low yield and shit bud lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

im only veggin under that i have a 250hps that will be gettin used along side the CFL once it gets a bit bigger


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> im only veggin under that i have a 250hps that will be gettin used along side the CFL once it gets a bit bigger


y dont u just veg with them both? not like a 250 uses hardley any lekki


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

i will be im only using the CFL for seedlin stage as it was just potted today


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

SORRY FOR THE BLAST UK GROWERS> ADD VERT IS MINT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeh coin for the pop bottles and a nice lil box to put em in its gonna be heartbreaking dropping 2 clones in the u know what hearing it clink the bottom lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> SORRY FOR THE BLAST UK GROWERS> ADD VERT IS MINT


FUCK OFF with your autos talk to moggy lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

ahh yll have to get some pics up mrs gary when u can......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> i will be im only using the CFL for seedlin stage as it was just potted today


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> FUCK OFF with your autos talk to moggy lolol


I'M ADVERTIZING FOR THE MODS RUNNING THE CONTEST. SO KEEP THE OPINIONS TO YOURSELF. THERE MAY BE A GROWER IN HERE WHO WOULD LIKE TO WIN GIFT CARDS, NUTES, PIPES, AND MORE! SO SORRY FOR THE BLAST UK GROWERS> ADD VERT IS MINT


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

whats the best. livers syco or, exo


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

i will do as soon as they pop their wee heads up out the soil


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats the best. livers syco or, exo


psychosis by far


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> psychosis by far


your right there...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your right there...........


i know, i taught her well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats the best. livers syco or, exo


as the mrs said u cant beat the psycho, but all 3 are excellent


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i want some psyco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

i fort livers was best if u get it right? physco are mardy cunts, dont like been put bak in veg after a week flower, fucking orrible cunts, but they do stink already

and WTF is with the competition spam gtf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i want some psyco


join a long fucking que mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno bout that mg what else could u use but small bottles???


tupperware.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

yeh im gunna be stinking tooz after i take these cuts from the physco, only thing is ther stalks are taher thin,, meh! theyl do

@kode shutup tupperware maybe put the bottles in the box to keep em steady but bottles are tried n tested, dont fix what aint broke


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i know, i taught her well


Haha yeah ok ;p


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

heres my seedlings 9 days from germ ...blue cheese seems to be bigger than the acapulco gold......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> i will do as soon as they pop their wee heads up out the soil


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres my seedlings 9 days from germ ...blue cheese seems to be bigger than the acapulco gold......View attachment 2752284View attachment 2752285View attachment 2752286


Their looking gd


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im gunna be stinking tooz after i take these cuts from the physco, only thing is ther stalks are taher thin,, meh! theyl do
> 
> @kode shutup tupperware maybe put the bottles in the box to keep em steady but bottles are tried n tested, dont fix what aint broke


same shit woulda happened if in bottles, tupeprwear wernt the prob, it does the same shit as bottles, so u shudupo


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres my seedlings 9 days from germ ...blue cheese seems to be bigger than the acapulco gold......View attachment 2752284View attachment 2752285View attachment 2752286


they will take off before ya kno it imc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been smoking been 14 yer noe and still.don't k ow if I've tries the pyscosis the exo or the livwrs Pmsl I've had some food shit like and got some now but just wanna see if the pysxo lives up to its name and I'm a hardcore smoker


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've been smoking been 14 yer noe and still.don't k ow if I've tries the pyscosis the exo or the livwrs Pmsl I've had some food shit like and got some now but just wanna see if the pysxo lives up to its name and I'm a hardcore smoker


smoked the psycho a cpl times but never grown it yet, all going well will be getting a psycho & Livers cut soon, nudge nudge sambo whenever ur pm problems are sorted m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> same shit woulda happened if in bottles, tupeprwear wernt the prob, it does the same shit as bottles, so u shudupo


howd u work that out? in tupperware they bang togther in the box, howd they do that in bottles?

TWAT


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

like a bludy rocket....woooooooooooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


spooningbadgers said:


> they will take off before ya kno it imc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

The only thing I can think of other than pop bottles is kitchen roll or toilet roll tubes but they might get soggy. Pop bottles sounds the way forward 

Or the blue water pipe for mains


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

whats the yeild like on the psy and livers?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The only thing I can think of other than pop bottles is kitchen roll or toilet roll tubes but they might get soggy. Pop bottles sounds the way forward


yeah mate cardboard not a gd idea would be soggy as fuck by time it arrived


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats the yeild like on the psy and livers?


very good thats what it is lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

im gonna send my clones on a pigeon.......first class lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

lmfao ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

ah well when u verry nice ppl want to kindly send me one i would be verry graitfull...kiss-ass


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

ah im in no rush tho got these 10 to take me up to november


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The only thing I can think of other than pop bottles is kitchen roll or toilet roll tubes but they might get soggy. Pop bottles sounds the way forward
> 
> Or the blue water pipe for mains


You be best just stickin to the btls that way u know they will be fine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah well when u verry nice ppl want to kindly send me one i would be verry graitfull...kiss-ass


they dont come cheap mate, either that or im just a fool for believing it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahahahahha u lot are proper cunts aint ya lmao the more us newbies ask about co's u rub it in that bit more lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

yer herd they not cheep...suppose aint bad tho if u cam mother it then do ya own cones.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> they dont come cheap mate, either that or im just a fool for believing it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

fuk me eevryone wanting clone onlys

NO FUK OFF!

and did i get that right that new person is garybhoys missus? like wats that about? sat on sofa next to each other talking via laptop?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahha u lot are proper cunts aint ya lmao the more us newbies ask about co's u rub it in that bit more lmao


he aint rubbin it in, hes marketing so u buy off him lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

am aint they sukin splitarses......lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> You be best just stickin to the btls that way u know they will be fine


Yeh but I'm inventive I like to make different shit lmao in think blue water pipe would be bang on


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

fucking.....thats twice now i fuked up spelling......what a TWAT


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The only thing I can think of other than pop bottles is kitchen roll or toilet roll tubes but they might get soggy. Pop bottles sounds the way forward
> 
> Or the blue water pipe for mains


tell u what m8 i'll send u the bottles and u send them back with a cut in each lol. problem solved


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> he aint rubbin it in, hes marketing so u buy off him lmao


Hahahahaha proper business man lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me eevryone wanting clone onlys
> 
> NO FUK OFF!
> 
> and did i get that right that new person is garybhoys missus? like wats that about? sat on sofa next to each other talking via laptop?


haha not quite mate we talking to u fukkers on here and having our own dirty convo ourselves while she plays with ma balls


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

Lmfaooooooooo


garybhoy11 said:


> haha not quite mate we talking to u fukkers on here and having our own dirty convo ourselves while she plays with ma balls


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> tell u what m8 i'll send u the bottles and u send them back with a cut in each lol. problem solved


Don't worry I've got the bottles sorted in wanna go up there and do it now Lol proper eager . But I'll wait till 2morra then gibe em to the fairy last drop


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me eevryone wanting clone onlys
> 
> NO FUK OFF!
> 
> and did i get that right that new person is garybhoys missus? like wats that about? sat on sofa next to each other talking via laptop?


Yip I'm his misses but on here spkin to u lot about my new grow


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

Flik his bollock mrs gary make him scream.....


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha not quite mate we talking to u fukkers on here and having our own dirty convo ourselves while she plays with ma balls


Cheeky bastard


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Yip I'm his misses but on here spkin to u lot about my new grow


what we got unlucky with a new name lol

@ the lads who want the clone onlys will be listed on the road in about 3-4wks all three that i hold.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> Flik his bollock mrs gary make him scream.....


hahaha fuck that just hum with them


----------



## zVice (Jul 27, 2013)

Are they still attached or does she fondle them in her pocket?



Garybhoy11 said:


> while she plays with ma balls


For you folks unable to visualise the clone shipping process here's an example

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/244053-mailing-clones.html#post3107574


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> Flik his bollock mrs gary make him scream.....


Haha he will be screaming like a wee bitch anymore comments like that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha not quite mate we talking to u fukkers on here and having our own dirty convo ourselves while she plays with ma balls


 grrr,,, lol 

i could take that comment in so many directions, but ur in luck im rather tired and GT5 is taking the piss 2 hrs and about 10gb of updates and now installing
my fucking days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahahaha I can imagine em both giving each other gay looks as they write another post lmao . Why don't ya just listen to ya man Cuz we all men on here and u know UB women don't listen to men u all know best ))) joke


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha he will be screaming like a wee bitch anymore comments like that


this is the uk thread mate no thread on the site like it hes being polite lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

oh and im getting my reship lol cunt reckons someone else cooked this batch and couldnt apologise enough......


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha I can imagine em both giving each other gay looks as they write another post lmao . Why don't ya just listen to ya man Cuz we all men on here and u know UB women don't listen to men u all know best ))) joke


Haha no chance


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this is the uk thread mate no thread on the site like it hes being polite lmao


too fucking right thats me holding it back and being a gentleman cos there is a woman present lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> oh and im getting my reship lol cunt reckons someone else cooked this batch and couldnt apologise enough......


Theres always an excuse lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

U play pc ice? If u want free games single player and multi chek out nosteam.....its were i get mine from...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Good on ya sambo tell that mofo bet he was just trying ya cheeky cunt


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> too fucking right thats me holding it back and being a gentleman cos there is a woman present lol


That's cause u know better bitch!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

Saw mate of mine today he got his own little thing goin...buys niked clothes trainers tsirts in bulk cheep addidas nike superdry p10s fred perry ect ect makin a nice little earner off it.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

it wasnt that bad just low qaulity and i expected good shit so 2grams for the price of one sounds good to me, u just gotta tell the vendors u aint aving it and will destroy there rep in the forums, they soon fix up then lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> That's cause u know better bitch!


thats better thats the uk thread spirit lolol u might just last in here i dunno tho many dont lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh dear have u let her loose on the voddy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh dear have u let her loose on the voddy?


unfortunatey not mate thats her sober shes even more of a cunt after a drink lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats better thats the uk thread spirit lolol u might just last in here i dunno tho many dont lmao


Well we will see haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

I tell ya what Rambo Lol I give it up Tony mate setting up stall on there hope it all works out for u mate


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh dear have u let her loose on the voddy?


Cheeky bastard lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Well we will see haha


yep we shore will, how old are you if dont mind me asking?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> unfortunatey not mate thats her sober shes even more of a cunt after a drink lmao


Lol in was tryna think of that other drink u jocks go mad on can't think for the life of me what is tho. Think its made by monks or sum thin is it buckfast?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol in was tryna think of that other drink u jocks go mad on can't think for the life of me what is tho. Think its made by monks or sum thin is it buckfast?


yeah most of the daftys up here drink the buckfast but its fucking stinking shit, prefer a beer or whiskey myself


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yep we shore will, how old are you if dont mind me asking?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nah I don't mind I'm 28


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

well i would say get ya tits out for the lads lol but your prob a 50 yr old male truck driver whos doing abit of growing so its gets ya pics out for the lady???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahahaha seen some funny bits of folk on Buckast lmao I just like red stripe and only now and again if I'm oot on the toon voddy red bull or cherry vodka and cock errrm I mean coke lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

That last pic is that the pysco??? and I.lkey the look of that hash selection feckin ell harvest needs to hurry the fuck up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha seen some funny bits of folk on Buckast lmao I just like red stripe and only now and again if I'm oot on the toon voddy red bull or cherry vodka and cock errrm I mean coke lmao



but u would look in disgust at someone smoking crack yet u sniff fucking hypocrite.............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha seen some funny bits of folk on Buckast lmao I just like red stripe and only now and again if I'm oot on the toon voddy red bull or cherry vodka and cock errrm I mean coke lmao


would that be the same cock that was in imc's malibu the other night? lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i would say get ya tits out for the lads lol but your prob a 50 yr old male truck driver whos doing abit of growing so its gets ya pics out for the lady???


mate u'll be better off with the 50yr old truck driver he'll prob have bigger tits anyway lol, 

nice pics by the way


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

was fukin cold ill tell ya.....missis sed could taist the malibu tho........


Garybhoy11 said:


> would that be the same cock that was in imc's malibu the other night? lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i would say get ya tits out for the lads lol but your prob a 50 yr old male truck driver whos doing abit of growing so its gets ya pics out for the lady???


Haha they might not be as big as a 50yr old sweaty truck drivers but they do the job lol and nice pics


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

lmao u aint gettin the ride 2nite now....


Garybhoy11 said:


> mate u'll be better off with the 50yr old truck driver he'll prob have bigger tits anyway lol,
> 
> nice pics by the way


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> was fukin cold ill tell ya.....missis sed could taist the malibu tho........


^^^^^^hahahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i would say get ya tits out for the lads lol but your prob a 50 yr old male truck driver whos doing abit of growing so its gets ya pics out for the lady???


. . .

Yer, giz a brief tastefull glimpse of you're vage !


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . .
> 
> Yer, giz a brief tastefull glimpse of you're vage !


How about you tastefully go fuck yourself


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> but u would look in disgust at someone smoking crack yet u sniff fucking hypocrite.............


Oi i was making a home about coke as the drink but while were in that subject when I was bout 18-19 I was in the white stuff pretty bad a good few stones a day Lol lost all me mates all me money looked like shit then just thought fuck this man what am I doin with my life . Got a missis and the rest is history Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahahahahaha Baz comes strait in and smashes it lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

her face when she realised he was talking to her was fucking priceless if he had been here his head would have rolled lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> her face when she realised he was talking to her was fucking priceless if he had been here his head would have rolled lmao



im confused? is that your missus then?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im confused? is that your missus then?



for my sins mate yes its the wife

she started growing herself so decided to see what riu was all about


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Son what drugs we all on 2nyt then? Apart from the old Mary Jane of course I've had 3 blues and now I'm smashing the bong like fuck Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> for my sins mate yes its the wife
> 
> she started growing herself so decided to see what riu was all about


sorry gboy i didnt no im wrecked, u got respect in this thread so i wont give her the usual uk thread hardtime lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry gboy i didnt no im wrecked, u got respect in this thread so i wont give her the usual uk thread hardtime lol


dont apologise mate we all have to do our time on the uk thread so no need to go easy on her, she's a hard bitch anyway so will give as good as she gets


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Well that killed that lmao are unsure ubdont want 4 Gary? I've done far far too may


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that killed that lmao are unsure ubdont want 4 Gary? I've done far far too may


if u can manage 4 then i can fit them in she can take 2 in her wee setup and i'll put 2 in ma tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Alrigjtan sound I've told UA its blue dream ain't I ? Look it up on Google


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alrigjtan sound I've told UA its blue dream ain't I ? Look it up on Google


yeah mate u said, and i know the blue dream strain from humbolt and its a tasty strain so happy to get the cuts. cheers. 
ive already said this but remember get my new address off me by email b4 u send them dont want my old landlord getting a special delivery lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

.................


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Any 1 tried them new strongbow dark fruit? Been neckin em all night and I'm fooked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate u said, and i know the blue dream strain from humbolt and its a tasty strain so happy to get the cuts. cheers.
> ive already said this but remember get my new address off me by email b4 u send them dont want my old landlord getting a special delivery lol


No problem still think I got ur email mate I'll mail ya 2morra wen I'm owt SK batters


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No problem still think I got ur email mate I'll mail ya 2morra wen I'm owt SK batters


no worries mate cheers, if u dont still have it drop me a line on here and i'll send u an email kl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

U don't need any yer do yabsambo? I'll have another 15 bubba kush in a couple if weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

How's that 25( doin ya ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

id have a few but ill be overcrowded me self with these ten later on lol....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How's that 25( doin ya ?


if u mean the 250 u sent mate its getting used by the misses in her grow now cos im getting a 600 on friday wen i get paid, i done a good job for the cpl weeks i used it tho along side my cfls


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

lmao my son 4 at his nersury they got a garden been planting this summer potatos beans in big pots.....i shld of droped this auto bean in one of the pots for a laff.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

teacher saying to my son.....oh thats a nice tomato plant u growing boy lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

ah look see garys missis gon quiert now.......got a gob full love?......lmaoooooooooooo.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

sambo check ur inbox


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Stalkers the lot of ya lmao I need to sort my shit out Lol  . So Gary what ya missis rekon lmao joking


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

haha u made it to easy mate u need to be more careful lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha u made it to easy mate u need to be more careful lol


Its this feckin phone I'm gonna doing through a different email now see if it hasn't got that link. Like in said I'm shit when it comes down to stuff like this Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its this feckin phone I'm gonna doing through a different email now see if it hasn't got that link. Like in said I'm shit when it comes down to stuff like this Lol


just set up a new email address and use it only for the people on here u give it out to that way its not linked to any of ur online accounts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Its a shame we all live so far away I rekon if we all got together it would be some messy shit proper good night lmao.... anyway bizzles checking out I'm swaying over the toilet Lol ccceeeeeee beeeeeeeeeeeeee shit flickers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeh I'll do it 2morra wen me heads half normal lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

no worries dude catch up wiv u laters


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its a shame we all live so far away I rekon if we all got together it would be some messy shit proper good night lmao.... anyway bizzles checking out I'm swaying over the toilet Lol ccceeeeeee beeeeeeeeeeeeee shit flickers


haha i can imagine what that wud be like we'd all be too fucking stoned to do fuck all, we should arrange the 1st annual uk thread growers meet, and the #1 rule is bring ur best shit with u lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

ah man i dont smoke......suppose i could be the one to take piss out u lot wen u all monged........lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> haha i can imagine what that wud be like we'd all be too fucking stoned to do fuck all, we should arrange the 1st annual uk thread growers meet, and the #1 rule is bring ur best shit with u lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

well im from the midlands......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

haha u cud supply some samples and see how we like them lol,

im in the west of scotland so a bit far


----------



## silasraven (Jul 27, 2013)

this thread needs more pictures!!!!1


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

here u go.....


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah look see garys missis gon quiert now.......got a gob full love?......lmaoooooooooooo.....


Ya cheeky wee shit I was chargin ma phone lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

i would nail that most deffo lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah look see garys missis gon quiert now.......got a gob full love?......lmaoooooooooooo.....





mrsmghirl11 said:


> Ya cheeky wee shit I was chargin ma phone lol


yeah i was plugged in.......i mean it was plugged in....eh i mean the phone charger lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

yer yer took ya time to reply.......wipe ya chin lolol ha ha


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Ya cheeky wee shit I was chargin ma phone lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^^^^^haha^^


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

well fuk me its pissing down ere.....bout tiime we got bak to our shitty weather...comes now when me plants already sufferd........time for a brew i think..........oy sambo stop stearing at ya screen tommy tankin over pic...youll go blind.........


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer yer took ya time to reply.......wipe ya chin lolol ha ha


No need I don't dribble lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

arrrrrrrrr mrs gary......gary pmd me saying he waiting for u to go to bed b4 he tommy tanks lol......naughty boy.....i wouldnt give him sex for a month now....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

bak to the box of tissues for u lad......lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> arrrrrrrrr mrs gary......gary pmd me saying he waiting for u to go to bed b4 he tommy tanks lol......naughty boy.....i wouldnt give him sex for a month now....lol


Haha I can always lend him a hand lol and fek off with ure no sex for a month crap women have needs too u know


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bak to the box of tissues for u lad......lol


i prefer the old sock method myself


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

pffffft gary u a lucky bloke......wish my missis sed that.....my missis needs are.....i need new shoes....i need some money.......i need to go to sleep.......bludy splitass


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha I can always lend him a hand lol and fek off with ure no sex for a month crap women have needs too u know


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

lmfaoo i was gonna say back to ya sock on ya cock lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> i prefer the old sock method myself


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

think my needs are....a viobrating ping pussy and a bottle of loob.....lolol


imcjayt said:


> pffffft gary u a lucky bloke......wish my missis sed that.....my missis needs are.....i need new shoes....i need some money.......i need to go to sleep.......bludy splitass


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

pink..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

^^^^^haha nice one mate but i wouldn even admit to that one


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think my needs are....a viobrating ping pussy and a bottle of loob.....lolol


Haha at least your honest


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

my needs = morning BJ....bedtime fuck.....and plenty smoke in between lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

mind u i cloked her a corka otherday winding me up so slaped her a gooden...coppers could take me fingerprints off that.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

deff mate....if i dont get a coffe cig and iver a wank bj or a good riding in morning ...my missis knows what day she gonna have lol.......(fuk off to ya moms)....lolol


Garybhoy11 said:


> my needs = morning BJ....bedtime fuck.....and plenty smoke in between lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

if they want a good morning they need to make it a good morning u get me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

lol tell u sommert tho when i did use to smoke my misses hated me going to bed cos id keep her up all nite and she wouldnt walk rite in morning.....stuffs like viagra to me lolol.....boingggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

2 fukin rite lad..........u reading that mrs gray..........


Garybhoy11 said:


> if they want a good morning they need to make it a good morning u get me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

mrs gray.pppppppppppppppppftttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.soz....im bit sloggish had me sleeping tab b4 bed...insomia


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

il say it again
http://www.fleshmate.co.uk/?gclid=CK7fi-Ps0LgCFY_KtAod4nMATA FTW¬¬¬¬¬


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

yer......rite weres me debit card.................lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> il say it again
> http://www.fleshmate.co.uk/?gclid=CK7fi-Ps0LgCFY_KtAod4nMATA FTW¬¬¬¬¬


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il say it again
> http://www.fleshmate.co.uk/?gclid=CK7fi-Ps0LgCFY_KtAod4nMATA FTW¬¬¬¬¬


there u go imc just what u always wanted


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd tap that....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> there u go imc just what u always wanted


already fucking got one! got the ass and the pussy!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

well i was thinkin more like ths....


Garybhoy11 said:


> there u go imc just what u always wanted


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

sorry mrs gary i shldnt be posting rude pics like that wen ya fellas on.....ill behave..


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

quick sambo heres a nother for u if u can go twice in 1 night....lolol


imcjayt said:


> well i was thinkin more like ths....View attachment 2752588


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2013)

well imc thats justa gaist forum rules im afriad ima have to report that post!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

carry on........but dont say u didnt have a good sqint.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> well imc thats justa gaist forum rules im afriad ima have to report that post!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

bet he looking for his sock now the one with out a hole in it...pffftttt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 27, 2013)

well ive had me banta im best go to bed...am i gonna wake the missis up.....am i fuk.......laterz all........and rem mrs gary no sex for a month otherwise im gonna curse ya autos...lol.......nite all.......


----------



## indikat (Jul 27, 2013)

at Gaz ...wat u doin bringin ur mrs in this terrible place its full of crackheads villains and perverts.....b 4 u no it someone will be hittin on her..........................................[email protected] Mrs Gaz.....well.....helloo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 27, 2013)

Morning folks

well i been up since 5.30am is gonna be a long ol day i hate sundays so fucking boring.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

Been up for a bit mesel, haven't had a drink in about three weeks now I think that's the problem lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Been up for a bit mesel, haven't had a drink in about three weeks now I think that's the problem lol


fucking boring getting up so early nowt to do.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

Aye Sundays are boring as fuck, I've to go help a m8 finish a few carpets about 10 or so that'll be something to do. Goina make mesel a good dinner too, with bein away workin been eatin takeaway flat out, hard to beat some spuds


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

ill be over to see the kids early i reckon im bored as fuck.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

to post in the silk road forum you have to have already got 50 post posting in a noob section fuck its boring.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm up , touch of emphysema this morning, I smoke far too much !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> to post in the silk road forum you have to have already got 50 post posting in a noob section fuck its boring.....


Lol, can u not fire out 50 rrandom posts tho quickly and get it done. I'm never post on the forum lol, just go on for a browse now an then


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm up , touch of emphysema this morning, I smoke far too much !


Not to put a dampner on things baz but my Granda died from that, not a nice way to go m8, he was near 90 as well tho lol

edit: ffs it did put a dampner on things didnt it lol, he was near 90 ffs, lived longer than any of us will lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

bubba kush  blue dream 
Just gave em a 5 week flush fuck me that was hard work Lol!!!!! And Gary in was just gonna select your clones then realised it feckin Sunday Lol aunt nothing getting sent today god my heads a mess Lol.. tried to catch up on last nyt read 3 pages the realised under all chattin macca lmao .... yanonwhat IMC I had a funny feeling your from my neck of the woods I'm midlands too. Just say I ain't far from ilson lmao if u get that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mind u i cloked her a corka otherday winding me up so slaped her a gooden...coppers could take me fingerprints off that.......View attachment 2752543



My gurt would go feckin mad if I did that to her Lol she don'tike even a playful slap on the area unless she bent over getting it Lol

@ Gary lmao them flesh lights I used to have one Lol ain't got it anymore long story lmao naughty naughty


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Not to put a dampner on things baz but my Granda died from that, not a nice way to go m8, he was near 90 as well tho lol
> 
> edit: ffs it did put a dampner on things didnt it lol, he was near 90 ffs, lived longer than any of us will lol


Lol m8, that's cheered me up no end ! Just off to pick up my oxygen bottle on wheels !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

What's up.Baz?????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

one more of her in the sun the sexy bitch lol

And yep I'm bumming the fuck out of kyle kushman again but cmon check this shit I just wanna fuckin eat it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol m8, that's cheered me up no end ! Just off to pick up my oxygen bottle on wheels !


Fuck it baz, get another joint in ye and you'll for get about it lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Smoked some buba kush not to long ago, lovely smoke was actually better than the cheese the same person grew.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Cane wait to sample my b kush shouldn't be long now 5 week max i rekon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Apparently the original bubba kush died off about 15 years ago Lol I was watch in a video about it and the guy who had the original bubba cut .


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

morning again,............... sambo I bin busy....got 9 psycho cuts and the hydro prop is filling wiv distilled as I speak, the exo and livers need a few mordays b4 they get chopped but theres gonna b a clone only production set up....mite need a bigger prop....he he how many u rekon u can get rid off on tha road per week? ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

8 pysco cuts lmao))))


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

Morning people how are we all?

Got good news at last...............signed the contract for new flat n got the keys, just waiting for budgeting loan to come thru so we can afford appliances an shit, got an inspection from estates officer 6 weeks after we move in but once thats out the way its game on, gonna spend the time between now n then getting grow area set up n bits ordered

So in a nutshell, moving in the next fortnight, will be growing within 8 weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Happy for ya sae I bet your fuckin buzz in now ain't ya get them green fingers out Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah been a fucking long time coming n hard journey to get here lol, bout bloody time 

Also while we are on the subject of good news im gonna have a cupboard about the size of a 1.2x1.2 tent to play with that already has working ducting to both adjacent bedrooms and also to outside the flat lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Proper jobby what sort of set up ya rekon u goin for mate 1 600 or 2 600s I've been thinking of getting another 250 or 400 for the flower tent lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah been a fucking long time coming n hard journey to get here lol, bout bloody time
> 
> Also while we are on the subject of good news im gonna have a cupboard about the size of a 1.2x1.2 tent to play with that already has working ducting to both adjacent bedrooms and also to outside the flat lmao



it would be rude to not stick a 1k in there seeing as you can vent to outside and such, 4kg a year, why the hell not?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> at Gaz ...wat u doin bringin ur mrs in this terrible place its full of crackheads villains and perverts.....b 4 u no it someone will be hittin on her..........................................[email protected] Mrs Gaz.....well.....helloo


hello and he knows Im more than able to to hold my own and tell ppl to fek off if need be lol and brought myself into it as decided to do a grow myself


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

Well ive got 1x600HPS n 1x400HPS so will probably start with those n upgrade after ive harvested, prob go either both in flower for first round or will use the 600 for flower n use the 400 for vegging the next round ready

Will be on the look out for 1 or 2 air cooled hoods/cooltubes and a fan n filter (think it will have to be 4-5" to fit the existing ducting) if anyone has any spare laying around or anything they wanna sell


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> it would be rude to not stick a 1k in there seeing as you can vent to outside and such, 4kg a year, why the hell not?


very tempting mate but dunno how a 1k would work with only 4-5" ducting in n out lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

you can get reducers for that shit, i am running an 8" atm which goes down to 6" and out. air-cooled is good for this time of year but compared to bare bulb they are just so weak.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

ive got some lovely 8wk cured bluepit here ghb, smelling bloody gorgeous.


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive got some lovely 8wk cured bluepit here ghb, smelling bloody gorgeous.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Bugger of sae I been asking for tubes so I got first dibs lmao

Gunna take some cuts today let's see what happens


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive got some lovely 8wk cured bluepit here ghb, smelling bloody gorgeous.


got much of it? lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

tubes are shit lads, i have been using them for 3 years now and they consistantly yield less than the bare bulbs, (even in summer).

after this cycle i'm getting rid, if anybody wants them you can give me some bud for them.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Bugger of sae I been asking for tubes so I got first dibs lmao
> 
> Gunna take some cuts today let's see what happens


lol would prefer air cooled hoods over tubes methinks, mind you saying that a certain member on here did have 2 cool tubes stashed away for me (ages ago admittedly) so will see if he still has them

what cuts ya doing mate? dont need any just yet just plain old curiosity lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> got much of it? lol


few oz, i have tried to mail ya but the account i was using needed to be verified and apparently the servers are down???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> few oz, i have tried to mail ya but the account i was using needed to be verified and apparent the servers are down???


ok well if ya get it working shout me n may have a bit of that off ya if budgeting loan comes thru this week lol, need something to christen the flat with


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ok well if ya get it working shout me n may have a bit of that off ya if budgeting loan comes thru this week lol, need something to christen the flat with


i wasnt mailing you about that mate lol its going on the road.


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

how much you charging for it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol would prefer air cooled hoods over tubes methinks, mind you saying that a certain member on here did have 2 cool tubes stashed away for me (ages ago admittedly) so will see if he still has them
> 
> what cuts ya doing mate? dont need any just yet just plain old curiosity lol


exo,pyscho n liver/blues mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> how much you charging for it?


a pretty fucking penny lol its qaulity ghb your see yourself soon enough.

plus you lose a fair wack in commission selling on the road so most prices are high.

why dont i sell local u may ask, i moved to the town to be with a bird no nobody here really but her mates and most i dont like, i sell my harvest in bulk to people i no from out of town.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 28, 2013)

Exo has finally found its feet  ordered a 3lt air pot for it which is gonna b it's final home. Gonna be interesting to see what the yeild will b off it. The pe and bt are plodding along nicely, few leafs are looking crippled from the heat but its all gravy


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

not soon enough for my liking, but out of 20 i should at least get 1 keeper.

are you gonna try and always keep the same stock for the sr page?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> not soon enough for my liking, but out of 20 i should at least get 1 keeper.
> 
> are you gonna try and always keep the same stock for the sr page?


no mate people like variety dont they, will just make shore i always keep it qaulity.

clones will always be the same tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Exo has finally found its feet  ordered a 3lt air pot for it which is gonna b it's final home. Gonna be interesting to see what the yeild will b off it. The pe and bt are plodding along nicely, few leafs are looking crippled from the heat but its all gravy
> View attachment 2753138


All gravy shit I'm rubbing off on ya

Yeh ghe heat has stunted em for sure fek it taking cuttings tonight. Should be interesting like should be flipping in week


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> All gravy shit I'm rubbing off on ya
> 
> Yeh ghe heat has stunted em for sure fek it taking cuttings tonight. Should be interesting like should be flipping in week


Ha yeah I kno ya cunt lol. what are urs like ice? U got a bit of heat cripple?
im thinking of flipping n 2 weeks tomorrow. Gonna have to do a bit of trimming next week.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

morning pebble dashers......haaaaaa....well as sed earlyer i took some bigger leafs off let more light in ect.......this morning took girls out and bent and tied down the main top colas to the same hight as the middle set......and lowerd my lights 15 inch more ......dont cere if u dont like it.....my fukin plants mmmmmaaahhhhhhuuaaaahhhh coff coff spluta..........how is everyone........


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> few oz, i have tried to mail ya but the account i was using needed to be verified and apparently the servers are down???


have you not got another account ya can use?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

.......soz bout lights....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

@bizzle no worries mate completely forgot it was sunday myself, just send them whenever u get the chance this week dude cheers,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

quick question lads, my Holy grail kush has went hermie on me, ive taken all the balls off her but im wondering do they grow back after being picked off or will they not grow in the same place after being removed??

wondering if i can save her and get some bud as she is the biggest of my current 5 girls but only 3 weeks into flowering so she might need to get tossed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning pebble dashers......haaaaaa....well as sed earlyer i took some bigger leafs off let more light in ect.......this morning took girls out and bent and tied down the main top colas to the same hight as the middle set......and lowerd my lights 15 inch more ......dont cere if u dont like it.....my fukin plants mmmmmaaahhhhhhuuaaaahhhh coff coff spluta..........how is everyone........


Easy gooch sniffer u donwhatbya want mate everyone else does Lol some folknasknfor advive and then still do what they want Lol .son where in midlands u from just a rough idea ? I'm not on aboiybexact location lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning people how are we all?
> 
> Got good news at last...............signed the contract for new flat n got the keys, just waiting for budgeting loan to come thru so we can afford appliances an shit, got an inspection from estates officer 6 weeks after we move in but once thats out the way its game on, gonna spend the time between now n then getting grow area set up n bits ordered
> 
> So in a nutshell, moving in the next fortnight, will be growing within 8 weeks


pleased for ya mate, you'll be happy to be up and running again soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> quick question lads, my Holy grail kush has went hermie on me, ive taken all tAbit alls off her but im wondering do they grow back after being picked off or will they not grow in the same place after being removed??
> 
> wondering if i can save her and get some bud as she is the biggest of my current 5 girls but only 3 weeks into flowering so she might need to get tossed[/QUOT
> 
> Just keep a close oneye on em they usually pop up on the bottom branches but just keep yer eye on her . Ibet its tourissis fault lookin n the tent wen light off m shit lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

west mids...


shawnybizzle said:


> Easy gooch sniffer u donwhatbya want mate everyone else does Lol some folknasknfor advive and then still do what they want Lol .son where in midlands u from just a rough idea ? I'm not on aboiybexact location lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Garybhoy11 said:
> 
> 
> > quick question lads, my Holy grail kush has went hermie on me, ive taken all tAbit alls off her but im wondering do they grow back after being picked off or will they not grow in the same place after being removed??
> ...


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> hello and he knows Im more than able to to hold my own and tell ppl to fek off if need be lol and brought myself into it as decided to do a grow myself


woooah...of course u found your own way here.....how patronising of me....yeah rite


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

they are balls and not swolen calyx?........hows it going anyways mr and mrs gary......


Garybhoy11 said:


> quick question lads, my Holy grail kush has went hermie on me, ive taken all the balls off her but im wondering do they grow back after being picked off or will they not grow in the same place after being removed??
> 
> wondering if i can save her and get some bud as she is the biggest of my current 5 girls but only 3 weeks into flowering so she might need to get tossed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Garybhoy11 said:
> 
> 
> > quick question lads, my Holy grail kush has went hermie on me, ive taken all tAbit alls off her but im wondering do they grow back after being picked off or will they not grow in the same place after being removed??
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yamya???????


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> woooah...of course u found your own way here.....how patronising of me....yeah rite


Well it aint hard when u see the website on the laptop haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> they are balls and not swolen calyx?........hows it going anyways mr and mrs gary......


yeah mate im positive it was male flowers ive had males and hermies b4 but always tossed them straight away but would like to try save this one if i can


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

?..............


shawnybizzle said:


> Yamya???????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ?..............


Lmao brummie or a yamya hahahaha and naaa u ain't near me in central


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

ah dang....thats shit lad.....i thort mine were hoing that way...turns out they just had swolen little pussys....lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate im positive it was male flowers ive had males and hermies b4 but always tossed them straight away but would like to try save this one if i can


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

im from whats calld the black country......look it up...and no it dosent meen im black or full of blacks lol......fukin yam yam ,brummy......am i fuk lol....black country born n bred....


shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao brummie or a yamya hahahaha and naaa u ain't near me in central


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

why were u at?...


shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao brummie or a yamya hahahaha and naaa u ain't near me in central


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

buy some dutch master reverse and get them sprayed, should sort the ball issue out. IF u can fand the stuff, a ur bak it was kinda hard to find.

so how is everyone? today is the big day. clone time! just gunna take 10 for now 5 physco and 5 PE and see hwat happens, as a great boxer once said. if they die,they die.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh I know the black country lmao u all sound like feckin yam yams though lmao I'm not far from notts mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

whats that ice ice baby......im taking the biggest clone for jayt........lololol


IC3M4L3 said:


> buy some dutch master reverse and get them sprayed, should sort the ball issue out. IF u can fand the stuff, a ur bak it was kinda hard to find.
> 
> so how is everyone? today is the big day. clone time! just gunna take 10 for now 5 physco and 5 PE and see hwat happens, as a great boxer once said. if they die,they die.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

lmao well if anyone round my ends called me a yam yam they wld get a slap lol.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I know the black country lmao u all sound like feckin yam yams though lmao I'm not far from notts mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> buy some dutch master reverse and get them sprayed, should sort the ball issue out. IF u can fand the stuff, a ur bak it was kinda hard to find.
> 
> so how is everyone? today is the big day. clone time! just gunna take 10 for now 5 physco and 5 PE and see hwat happens, as a great boxer once said. if they die,they die.



Hahahaha rocky 4 loved that when in was a kid .. just make sure u get loads of that clone gel on the stem I'm sure you'll keep em alive ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao well if anyone round my ends called me a yam yam they wld get a slap lol.....


Hahahahahaha love it we've goyba btummie on the firm and I batter him about been a yamya Lol and found slap em Cuz ur a roided mofo lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

ah didnt kno u was doing autos mrs gary i got one here i was just gonna toss......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

lmaooooooo


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahaha love it we've goyba btummie on the firm and I batter him about been a yamya Lol and found slap em Cuz ur a roided mofo lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh temps at 26 today fookin perfect Lol. Can't believe I shoved the bubba mum in the flower rent last nyt schemes almost as tall as the ones that have been flowering 5 week . Gonna be a monster


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah didnt kno u was doing autos mrs gary i got one here i was just gonna toss......View attachment 2753179


place in toilet and flush


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been continuously growin dif strains for some years...mebbe 70 % of photoperiod is fukin gash and I cant get stoned off it cos I have a 3-8 g perday habit, the auto s must be worse even an auto grower didn't wanna give a sample cos its too gashy for a smoker. What is the case for growing autos inside...fukin puzzles me


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

if you have a veg tent with a gap i can see why, otherwise it's in the garden with the twats


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

God know just the thought of growing an aoto makes me cringe Lol especially indoors paying form electric just do a photo 12/12 from seed instead no???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Herea.mine again they just keep.growing Lol and I tied em back the other day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

fuk autos, only way id run them is if 1,free and2 over the otehr side of my OP, getting 2 jack haze cuts tomoz, prolly replace the bbc ones, dunno il see

yeh ima drip sum hormone in the jiffy hole then give the cut a good dunk too, obv il leave the cuts in water after theyve been snipped and cut them 45 degree while under water too, did sum1 says put sums mall slits up the stem? to help roots get out i guess, anwyays, will be onnit tonight and see hwat happens, got sum clean snaley blades so il sterlise em before i go 

how long do i soak these jiffys for?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh sambo told.me just to put a little slit right in the middle of the 45° cut and scrape the stem with the blade to flake it up a bit worked a treat for me  good luck Ice its a piece a piss

Oh and soak em for 5 mins they swell up quick its mad and remember squeeze out excess water as they get soggy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

yeh just the physco are real; skiny stems, so i must be careful, should be all ok anwyays, il just take my time, should be much cooler down ther today spec with the new extraction system and the shitty weather,
il get the inlet finished this week and whoola wer all done


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Blue grape dream 12/12 from seed @ 17 days 2 x blue cheeseDinafem cheeseone of the balls i pulled of the kush holy grail kush

some pics from this morning while i had them out for feeding. the last pic is the holy grail kush that has went hermie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

My temps a lot better today lovely growing weather Lol. As long as ya blade is proper razor sharp you'll be fine just be delicate with them great ARD hands of yours lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Just curious gary did u flip em strait from seedlings before they showed sex? I know loads of folk do it with no problems but I've read if UB flip em before they mature and show sex that can make em Hermie . And read it from a ed Rosenthal book and he knows his shit


And is that perlite in your pots Cuz the worst crop i ever had i used perlite!!! But some folk love it obviously not for my set up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just curious gary did u flip em strait from seedlings before they showed sex? I know loads of folk do it with no problems but I've read if UB flip em before they mature and show sex that can make em Hermie . And read it from a ed Rosenthal book and he knows his shit


the 2 blue cheese and the kush were cuttings from a mate i vegged them for about 2 weeks after potting them then flipped the lights
the dinafem cheese was a seed and that was vegged for 3 weeks before i flipped the lights
the blue grape dream been under 12/12 since seed was potted (experiment)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

And what one has hermied again????

Its just I did an afghan kush from seed with a bout 2 week veg didn't show sex flipped it was female but hermied on me???? Could be a link


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And what one has hermied again????


the holy grail kush hermied so was one of the cuttings i got but the mother it came from was fine when flowered


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the holy grail kush hermied so was one of the cuttings i got but the mother it came from was fine when flowered


Yeh blame it on the missis takin sneaky peaks in the dark lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh blame it on the missis takin sneaky peaks in the dark lmao


haha, im not too fussed if i have to toss it was just wanting to try it cos got an amazing write up on attitude and is the onlyy strain to win the cannabis cup with a perfect 100% score from every judge so it must be awesome
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-holy-grail-kush-feminized/prod_512.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha, im not too fussed if i have to toss it was just wanting to try it cos got an amazing write up on attitude and is the onlyy strain to win the cannabis cup with a perfect 100% score from every judge so it must be awesome
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-holy-grail-kush-feminized/prod_512.html


Yehbseen it on attitude in think there the most expensive seeds from Barney's farm son they gotta be good .don't tempt me Lol my next orders from bb pysco killer and smelly cherry I think or the dog orw dipsy Elsey or engeneers dream Lol fuck knows too many too choose from


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehbseen it on attitude in think there the most expensive seeds from Barney's farm son they gotta be good .don't tempt me Lol my next orders from bb pysco killer and smelly cherry I think or the dog orw dipsy Elsey or engeneers dream Lol fuck knows too many too choose from


yeah i wanna try the dipsy ellsy myself but i prefer fem seeds and BB only do regs and i cant be arsed with growing out 10 to find only a cpl females then having to start the cloning process


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i wanna try the dipsy ellsy myself but i prefer fem seeds and BB only do regs and i cant be arsed with growing out 10 to find only a cpl females then having to start the cloning process


yeh innit, fuk vegging then sexing then finding 90% males lmao and unstable strains


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

What are Bb a but an stable then Yeh? Fuck it might just stick to this blue dream seems to root fast big buds covers in frost looks like a keeper to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What are Bb a but an stable then Yeh?


did i say that i never didi? really? naa lol,, the DOG gets nanners parantly and thers been some minor issues with other strains, dunno which and what, maybe they got it dialed in now, but fuk nanners,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

I tell ya what having time off work and taking blueys fucks your head up Lol I just got all set to grow shop and get coco and shit load of air pots and cal mag and them root poster thing then me missis is like Wtf u doin its Sunday Lol.... fuck it have a few pipes and a pop another Pammy lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did i say that i never didi? really? naa lol,, the DOG gets nanners parantly and thers been some minor issues with other strains, dunno which and what, maybe they got it dialed in now, but fuk nanners,



Lmao actually I remember now it does say that on the site don't it that there prime to Hermie but at least they honest about it to be fair.. fuck seeds now I'm stick in with this blue dream and the rest f me seed stock. Deck doin the gth again tho feckin absolute peng lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

seeds just take far too long, piss take, i been vegging like 8 weeks now easy i think, maybe not quite that long but the heat ghas slwoed shit down too.
bollox,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh it is slow but its the norm for me I've never done a clone before. All I know is with seeds u can manipulate em to fuck and u never know u might find I diamond of a pheno  and @ 8 weeks veg they should be big by now are u letting the roots dry out from time to time?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

@sambo u sort out ya e-mail in the end?


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it is slow but its the norm for me I've never done a clone before. All I know is with seeds u can manipulate em to fuck and u never know u might find I diamond of a pheno  and @ 8 weeks veg they should be big by now are u letting the roots dry out from time to time?


if u find a diamond of a phenol but u don't clone then wat does it matter....shes gone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

True Cuz you never k ow how good she's gonna be till its done and getting smoked Lol that's it anyway made me mind up pure cuts from now on with the odd seed now and again I've got a few keepers I think ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

bollox cold weather shit boring day in the house with the kids,,ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bollox cold weather shit boring day in the house with the kids,,ffs


Shit innit and u wonder why I'm always I'm my grow room Lol its peaceful in there .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Inbox indi


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

These are yours Gary got em all ready so they get nice n settled I know there small but im sure ul mek em grow


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> These are yours Gary got em all ready so they get nice n settled I know there small but im sure ul mek em grow View attachment 2753428


theyre a bit N hungry shawny for cuts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> These are yours Gary got em all ready so they get nice n settled I know there small but im sure ul mek em grow View attachment 2753428


cheers mate, i sure will get them growing nice and big, been after blue dream for a while


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

anyone else here used the Plant magic old timer organic nutes? im using them now and was told at my local hydro shop that i cud use biobizz topmax in with these i have topmax left over from ma last grow so was wondering if anyone else had tried it before? 
also can anyone recommend a good flowering boost that can be used with these nutrients? i'm not bothered if its not completely organic just as long as its all good to use with my current bloom feed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

No problem Gazza is a pleasure to help fellow growers  topmax is a flower booster !!!!! So that will be fine. And let us know how the old timer organic range go I've looked at them me self but next run its bio bizz for me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> theyre a bit N hungry shawny for cuts


1st time so fuck knows Lol I thought it was just Cuz them bottom leaves die first Cuz its used all the food out if em all the tops are lush and green


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

that's all of em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

well if bizzleshizzlenizzle can do it fuk damn right i can,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well if bizzleshizzlenizzle can do it fuk damn right i can,


Hahahahaha ya cheeky cunt Lol I'm Dr green thumb yano won biggest sunflower at junior school in Pmsl

And it depends how much passion u put into it l.so


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No problem Gazza is a pleasure to help fellow growers  topmax is a flower booster !!!!! So that will be fine. And let us know how the old timer organic range go I've looked at them me self but next run its bio bizz for me


i know topmax is a booster but is there not more u can add to help increase the yield further? ive seen some plant magic pk13/14 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-BLOOM-BOOST-PK13-14-500ML-/221224981276?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item338209531c never used the stuff before so any input from you's wud be great


----------



## iiKode (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> These are yours Gary got em all ready so they get nice n settled I know there small but im sure ul mek em grow View attachment 2753428


fun day with tape and latex gloves, or u like lettin everyone know where they come from lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh pk is always a winner in always use it not sure about the plant magic one but cannas pk u only use it for a week or 2 max!!!! At about week 6


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

No fuckers got my fingerptints !!!!!!! I ain't on any system IMA good boy


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i know topmax is a booster but is there not more u can add to help increase the yield further? ive seen some plant magic pk13/14 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLANT-MAGIC-BLOOM-BOOST-PK13-14-500ML-/221224981276?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item338209531c never used the stuff before so any input from you's wud be great


TBh mate ive been on this site for about 3 years now n seen hundreds if not thousands of side by side grows with n without boosters etc and there is practically NO difference, if you wanna spend your money on it then feel free but for the £15-25 a bottle that the boosters cost you will never see that money back again in yield or electric costs lol

Also to further prove this I myself ran my own comparison grow with BSBxCB, 1st grow was with canna A&B, PK13/14 etc n yielded roughly 15-17oz from a 1mx1m tent, following grow, I run the same strain ( 1 cut from each plant in the previous grow to make it fair, i.e. identical plants in both crops) for the same amount of time but this time using a £1 bottle of tomato nutes from the pound shop and yielded about 19oz which was more flavoursome and more potent than the previous crop with canna nutes

With regards to all these boosters n shit have you had a read of Uncle Bens thread below? Certainly interesting reading ....

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/570037-so-you-noobs-hooked-cannabis.html

[url]https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/158144-never-ending-abuse-phosphorous-bloom.html
[/URL]


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

its very nice to be asked if I have any hash/ weed etc, thanks, but my hash run s are very low yielding due to high quality, tbh its not worth sellin for less than £50 per g tha stuff I jus smoked in the dam was pants in comparison...I m gonna punt my gear on tha road via sambo ,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Tbh sae I've got some wilkos notes and the npk levels are higher than canna I'm using them on the outdoories and there loving it I might just run one plant in soil using cheap nutrients and see what happens ???? I've heard a lot of stuff like this


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Sr is expensive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

dang.....189 sqid for a luma dig ballast.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

thats a 1000w...


imcjayt said:


> dang.....189 sqid for a luma dig ballast.....


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats a 1000w...


state of the art ballast...love mine


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sr is expensive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the commission and then the turning it back into real cash all cost so most prices are high, there is bargains to be had on there tho from abroad.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer im going with the 2 600w soon...was just looking at the 1000w....rec there would be a lot of diff with the yield indi.....2000w comp to 1200w


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i tryed looking on that sight i couldnt find it ha ha


newuserlol said:


> the commission and then the turning it back into real cash all cost so most prices are high, there is bargains to be had on there tho from abroad.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

cos thort about growing 4 big plants ect insted of 10 plants....makes sence if u get caught.....and the yield of 4 big plants can be just as good as the 10 rite?


imcjayt said:


> yer im going with the 2 600w soon...was just looking at the 1000w....rec there would be a lot of diff with the yield indi.....2000w comp to 1200w


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im going with the 2 600w soon...was just looking at the 1000w....rec there would be a lot of diff with the yield indi.....2000w comp to 1200w


Think that would be a perfect set up I think a 600 gibes off something like 120000 lumens and a 1000 gibes off 18000 0 so 2 600s makes sense that's what I wanna do but missis won't let me yet "too much money on electric" I typed that with me top lip all scrunched up and everything lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i tryed looking on that sight i couldnt find it ha ha


u got a tor browser?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

a what? lol........


Garybhoy11 said:


> u got a tor browser?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

I can get near enough every drug in my little area sent need no sr . Sounds like too much bother not unless u charge shit loads for the risk of it. But are peeps gonna pay it????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

I only do 4or 5 at a time just have to veg em a bit longer mate get em all bushy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> a what? lol........


google tor browser and download, u need this to get on sr, then just ask someone for the onion link lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I can get near enough every drug in my little area sent need no sr . Sounds like too much bother not unless u charge shit loads for the risk of it. But are peeps gonna pay it????


there plenty of bargains to be found bizzle, and thing is theres a lot of people who would rather buy there drugs threw the mail than scoring of street dealers or asking friends.


----------



## jumpy0ne (Jul 28, 2013)

What about ex-pat uk growers......? Can we post here too?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I can get near enough every drug in my little area sent need no sr . Sounds like too much bother not unless u charge shit loads for the risk of it. But are peeps gonna pay it????


Cant get all the different types of hashes, all the strains of weed that are on ther tho, once you get on it it's a piece of piss to use, mmmmm so much variety!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there plenty of bargains to be found bizzle, and thing is theres a lot of people who would rather buy there drugs threw the mail than scoring of street dealers or asking friends.


Yeh true fuck it I'm a get on the lappy download tor and get on sr just for a look if there's be anything I'm looking for its top quality flakey bake or the best hash or charas maybe the odd E lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im going with the 2 600w soon...was just looking at the 1000w....rec there would be a lot of diff with the yield indi.....2000w comp to 1200w


for the 1000 w to work u need an xxxl air cooled hood.....1000w too much for mj unless spread out...u also need high airflow good genetics and be on it... but yeah it is a good light...avoid the sunmaster as the 600 Philips is better imo!!!! the osram son t is the best I have found at 1000w


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Lmao u make it sound sonfuckimg tempting its unreal Lol have they got the strain alien og???


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Evening fellas how are we all. Well my girls have just started to pop above soil but the still have their seed cases on them hopefully tomoz they will be out properly


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao u make it sound sonfuckimg tempting its unreal Lol have they got the strain alien og???


Well there's about 20 pages of weed on there so go have a look lol, the pills are expensive, not too bad if u buy a good few tho, plus they are quality...proper pills


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Alreet Gary's little sweaty sock. Don't go try taking them shells off leave em be


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer well me tent gonna be 3m x1.5m x2m


shawnybizzle said:


> I only do 4or 5 at a time just have to veg em a bit longer mate get em all bushy


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Evening fellas how are we all. Well my girls have just started to pop above soil but the still have their seed cases on them hopefully tomoz they will be out properly


are u tempted to assist them...u no peel those pesky seed pods off...help a little...?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer soon be off...i was shoked how quick mine grew like in the first 5 days ........on day 10 now


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Evening fellas how are we all. Well my girls have just started to pop above soil but the still have their seed cases on them hopefully tomoz they will be out properly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Wankers the lot of ya right that's me gettinnsttessed with the lappy for the next hour Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i got the tweezerz on mine lol


indikat said:


> are u tempted to assist them...u no peel those pesky seed pods off...help a little...?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet Gary's little sweaty sock. Don't go try taking them shells off leave em be


Less of the little sweaty sock fuckface lol I aint plannin on touchin them as don't want to rip the first wee leaves


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i think all in all ondi ill just go with the 2 600 lumas shld get some dicent yeild on those with the hoods.....


indikat said:


> for the 1000 w to work u need an xxxl air cooled hood.....1000w too much for mj unless spread out...u also need high airflow good genetics and be on it... but yeah it is a good light...avoid the sunmaster as the 600 Philips is better imo!!!! the osram son t is the best I have found at 1000w


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well me tent gonna be 3m x1.5m x2m


Funny old dimensions them must be a yam yam thing lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> are u tempted to assist them...u no peel those pesky seed pods off...help a little...?


Nah I want them to come of themselves


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Your gonna need 4 monsters to fill that Lol I'd do 8 in there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Do i run or save tor browser???

Hurry up cmon


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well yer ive seen like some 10z plants grown ect.....then thinkin how the fuk they get them so big......


shawnybizzle said:


> Your gonna need 4 monsters to fill that Lol I'd do 8 in there


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well he got the 1.5 and the 2....but think the 2 gonna be 2 wide.......and fuk u.....notts aint that far ill hunt u down.....ha ha


shawnybizzle said:


> Funny old dimensions them must be a yam yam thing lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Do i run or save tor browser???


Run it ^^^


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i think all in all ondi ill just go with the 2 600 lumas shld get some dicent yeild on those with the hoods.....


2 x 600 is a good commercial rig....much bttr than a 1000w on its own....im runnin 3 kw flower so need tha boost of a thou w


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Nah I want them to come of themselves


sometimes they need that lil help, gently helping can save a seed from going fucked imo sometimes, yeah in a ideal world they would all just fall off but just cause you gave it that help and the next you didnt that one plant isnt necessarily gonna be the weaker plant the plant you helped, still way too early yet.

i might not do too many seeds but ive done a fair few, theres many more seedheads who could advice better.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well he got the 1.5 and the 2....but think the 2 gonna be 2 wide.......and fuk u.....notts aint that far ill hunt u down.....ha ha


Hahahahahh what lube me up and bum me lmao . Nah its me been daft in get it now same size as my tent just twice as wide perfect for 8 plants I'd say


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sometimes they need that lil help, gently helping can save a seed from going fucked imo sometimes, yeah in a ideal world they would all just fall off but just cause you gave it that help and the next you didnt that one plant isnt necessarily gonna be the weaker plant the plant you helped, still way too early yet.
> 
> i might not do too many seeds but ive done a fair few, theres many more seedheads who could advice better.


I only potted it yest so gonna wait at least 48hrs before I try and assist in anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i was gonna do the 2 1000w........u rec the 2 600w will be ok in the 3m tent?


indikat said:


> 2 x 600 is a good commercial rig....much bttr than a 1000w on its own....im runnin 3 kw flower so need tha boost of a thou w


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> I only potted it yest so gonna wait at least 48hrs before I try and assist in anyway


you done it that method did you, i always like to germ the seed in water till i got a white end poking out, then i will put that seed into a rootriot and into a heated proper, well maybe not in this weather heated lol

wait till you got a root out the cube and pot up, just saying how i do my seeds theres shitloads of ways that work.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

picking up a 600w on friday but on a budget so been looking at this one on fleabay any of u highly opinionated cunts got an opinion on this...worth a go? yay or nay? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261226715688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

at imc...u need help wiv lighting per square foot im ur man ..... for a few minutes anyways... hic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

LeVe the shells on they'll crack off when they ready I've helped a few off and fucked a couple doing it didn't kill em must they weren't right... even if the stem is 2 inch tall an it aunt cracked leave it on then all of a sudden theyyl be nice green leaves there


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i kno sambo keeps eggin me to get 1 of those dual light hoods lol.......


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you done it that method did you, i always like to germ the seed in water till i got a white end poking out, then i will put that seed into a rootriot and into a heated proper, well maybe not in this weather heated lol
> 
> wait till you got a root out the cube and pot up, just saying how i do my seeds theres shitloads of ways that work.


Kl kl I just done mine the way I was shown haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Downloaded tor and fuck alls happend Wtf ?????


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

he said she said hes she by the way lol theres so many way to grow,germ,clone,nute that all work, best idea is do whats you reckon and live and lean with ya mistakes.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well tent will be 3m by 1.5 m by 2m indi


indikat said:


> at imc...u need help wiv lighting per square foot im ur man ..... for a few minutes anyways... hic


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tbh sae I've got some wilkos notes and the npk levels are higher than canna I'm using them on the outdoories and there loving it I might just run one plant in soil using cheap nutrients and see what happens ???? I've heard a lot of stuff like this


Cant hurt to try it on one plant mate, at the end of the day i was pulling 2-3oz a plant 12/12 from seed, 9 wks from seed cracking the soil using John innes 4 month feed soil n £1 tomato nutes


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

you need this you tor spastics lolol http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/

in the address bar of tor


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> he said she said hes she by the way lol theres so many way to grow,germ,clone,nute that all work, best idea is do whats you reckon and live and lean with ya mistakes.


 true that m8, trial & error thats how we all learn the beautiful art of growing fine cannabis lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you need this you tor spastics lolol http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/
> 
> in the address bar of tor


i wud have thot that was a bit obvious lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well tent will be 3m by 1.5 m by 2m indi


I ll get me calculator.....about 4 kw son


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well thats mine on day 10 mrs gary.... bout inch n half tall......


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well I'm starting with these autos to see how they go and to learn from my mistakes with them then I wanna grow some grand daddy purple


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i wud have thot that was a bit obvious lol


no not to everyone same as anything i bet theres something someone could make you feel a div about lol so many things i dont no how to do, buying drugs online isnt my greatest achievment lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Downloaded tor and fuck alls happend Wtf ?????


same problem i had mate, have un-installed n re-installed the thing about 20 times n cunt still wont work lol, u using Firefox by any chance?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

so what light would u rec in the tent......my calculater fuked......lol


indikat said:


> I ll get me calculator.....about 4 kw son


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

you download it yes but then you have to find where you downloaded it to and run the program.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well thats mine on day 10 mrs gary.... bout inch n half tall......View attachment 2753752


View attachment 2753755 little small for day 10 is it not? this is my blue grape dream 17 days from seed today and under 12/12 from the start


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well thats mine on day 10 mrs gary.... bout inch n half tall......View attachment 2753752


Nice .... And I bet it is only an inch and a half tall lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Cant hurt to try it on one plant mate, at the end of the day i was pulling 2-3oz a plant 12/12 from seed, 9 wks from seed cracking the soil using John innes 4 month feed soil n £1 tomato nutes


On that note mate look at the 2 links i posted to Garybhoy a few pages back from a member called Uncle ben, will completely change the way you look at growing after camping out in this thread lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Fuck me now I need a user name and passphrase Wtf man

Do I just make one up or is there sum thin in gotta type in ?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

oy.u....im not gonna comment on that...your husband reading......lol


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Nice .... And I bet it is only an inch and a half tall lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me now I need a user name and passphrase Wtf man
> 
> Do I just make one up or is there sum thin in gotta type in ?


^^^^hahaha^^^ i can see bizzles laptop getting smashed off a wall soon lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer ive seen like some 10z plants grown ect.....then thinkin how the fuk they get them so big......


15 week veg prolly


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

looks good for day 17 lol....im only under a few shitty clfs till can get under 400 nxt week....


Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2753755 little small for day 10 is it not? this is my blue grape dream 17 days from seed today and under 12/12 from the start


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what light would u rec in the tent......my calculater fuked......lol


mj grows well in an enviro which is 50 - 100 w per sq ft calculate ur sq footage then divide by the wattage od the lights and see if its in the peak region...I run 90 + per sq ft


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> same problem i had mate, have un-installed n re-installed the thing about 20 times n cunt still wont work lol, u using Firefox by any chance?


what are you talking about? u dont install shit
it comes down as 7zip then u extract then look in downloads folder ther is a folder called tor browser, open and clik tor, it loads,, its a portable app it DOES NOT INSTALL, for security reasons like obviously

and calculatoprs dont mean shit not like anyone gets the g a watt anyways, get 2x 600 and be happy with it, sambo uses them and keeps him going and hes always boshing tabs n that so hes doin summert right


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> oy.u....im not gonna comment on that...your husband reading......lol


Haha that ure excuse and ure sticking to it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

cmon indi we aint all got the brains like u.....i am a sted head rem.....lol


indikat said:


> mj grows well in an enviro which is 50 - 100 w per sq ft calculate ur sq footage then divide by the wattage od the lights and see if its in the peak region...I run 90 + per sq ft


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well they dont call me donky dik for nothing.........now behave theres kids on ere lol.......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha that ure excuse and ure sticking to it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> same problem i had mate, have un-installed n re-installed the thing about 20 times n cunt still wont work lol, u using Firefox by any chance?


No not fire fox I'm on tor now its running I typed the address for Sr and I'm on it but it wants a passphrase and a username Wtf doin just make a random user name up ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

u need one you will remember if you ever plan to use the account and never forget your pin


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

vice you got mail mate.


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cmon indi we aint all got the brains like u.....i am a sted head rem.....lol


that's fukin nuffin m8


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well i calc the square root of 6 % by h2o x it by fuk me thats a big tent......took away.....the sq m ......and came up with....yer fuk it the 2 600 will be fine......lol


indikat said:


> that's fukin nuffin m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

oohhhhhh yeehhhhhh lmao Wtf is the currency all about???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2753807 oohhhhhh yeehhhhhh lmao Wtf is the currency all about???


Bitcoins mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

7.5 zopiclones..i use to have those b4 tams lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well i calc the square root of 6 % by h2o x it by fuk me thats a big tent......took away.....the sq m ......and came up with....yer fuk it the 2 600 will be fine......lol


no 1200 will not b enough for the tent u r running...y r u so intent on changing wat has worked so far by accident it seems lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

well i wanted bigger tent setup and betta stuff.....my rooms not verry wide......


indikat said:


> no 1200 will not b enough for the tent u r running...y r u so intent on changing wat has worked so far by accident it seems lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh heard of bit coins but there's a weird symbol and them like a price of something like 6764 don't get it whatsoever lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well i wanted bigger tent setup and betta stuff.....my rooms not verry wide......


get a fukin marquee but pack it out wiv lights.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i suppose i could get the 2 x 2 x 2 and stik the 2 600 in it.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer lol could have a bbq in ther sun lounger n what not ay...ha ha ha


indikat said:


> get a fukin marquee but pack it out wiv lights.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh heard of bit coins but there's a weird symbol and them like a price of something like 6764 don't get it whatsoever lol


the symbol is the bitcoin symbol, and most things are like 1.2345bitcoins or whatever it mean the cost is 1 bitcoin and 0.2345 of another if u understand what i mean lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Cheers mate in get it now . Right time for a joint of this I'm well stressed after that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

And what's the rate bitcoin to the pound??


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lol could have a bbq in ther sun lounger n what not ay...ha ha ha


ha ha ,,,,,,,that's the life ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And what's the rate bitcoin to the pound??


last i saw was roughly about £60 for 1 bitcoin


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

what u rec to those powerplant hoods?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmmm in see why a few of ya go on sr that shits mad lol

I didn't quite believe ya all when unaware on about it but fuck me its for everything ain't it unfuckinreal lmao I'm hooked already


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm in see why a few of ya go on sr that shits mad lol


Can buy Bitcoins for around 64-65 quid at the min. There's some nice stuff on there. Some cheap deals on the weed with good reviews


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Then I hit the next problem bow do I buy bit coins??? Bloody complicated Lol nut in suppose it ain't suppose to be easy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Then I hit the next problem bow do I buy bit coins??? Bloody complicated Lol nut in suppose it ain't suppose to be easy lol


Localbitcoins.com pick a vendor and do a bank transfer. Then send them to ur silkroad wallet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Localbitcoins.com pick a vendor and do a bank transfer. Then send them to ur silkroad wallet.


Right we'll.having got funds for that now but I'll have a good.play on it figure it out then make a purchase I rekon hash weed MDMA and on good bit of quality flake lol

I take it licalbitcoims is on tor aswell?? Thanks mg cheers mate


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Nah I want them to come of themselves


yeah is better wen things come of themselves


----------



## iiKode (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i was gonna do the 2 1000w........u rec the 2 600w will be ok in the 3m tent?


i may be wrong, but i have read 600 watters are more efficience vs 1000w ones, so if ur gonna go 2kw, go x3 600w or x4 600w, thats just over and under ur 2kw mark, something about experienced growers using multiple 6ers instead of 1000 watters, something about lumens or summit idk, but read up onit if ur wantin to max out.


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i suppose i could get the 2 x 2 x 2 and stik the 2 600 in it.....


A 2 x 2 x 2 like the budbox titan gives you 4 square meters of floorspace, and you can fit 4 x 600w lights in it....

If you can dig out my old journal i had that setup with ebb and flood trays and it worked well....


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i may be wrong, but i have read 600 watters are more efficience vs 1000w ones, so if ur gonna go 2kw, go x3 600w or x4 600w, thats just over and under ur 2kw mark, something about experienced growers using multiple 6ers instead of 1000 watters, something about lumens or summit idk, but read up onit if ur wantin to max out.


600 w r the most efficient in terms of lumens per watt.....the 1000w is a different beast and not for penny pinchers...but the bud omg no comparison


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Cheapest coins I van find are £56.50 from Birmingham lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

ive downloaded tor...how do i get onto that now?....


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2753807 oohhhhhh yeehhhhhh lmao Wtf is the currency all about???


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec to those powerplant hoods?


Again if your talking about the air cooled 6" powerplant hoods they are very good but heavy, i recently changed my hoods to some ones from fleabay sold by a guy called kitnagshop...if you search air cooled reflectors you;ll see it its £45 plus free delivery, you could run 4 in a titan tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol.read back at the address sambo said put in the address bar and thsgbshould do it mate then make a name and passphrase up


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the only pic i could find.....i wouldnt use the cool tubes tho...


----------



## iiKode (Jul 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> same problem i had mate, have un-installed n re-installed the thing about 20 times n cunt still wont work lol, u using Firefox by any chance?


i usually use chrome, but my tor is installed on firefox and works fine. hhmm thats unlucky for u there, try making it run as chrome browser, idk if you can do it, or try ie, i know not best option but if it gets u on hey.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

cheers.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.read back at the address sambo said put in the address bar and thsgbshould do it mate then make a name and passphrase up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

that don't seem bad deal if its ad good as they say it is works out roughly about 170s 180s ?????


----------



## iiKode (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what light would u rec in the tent......my calculater fuked......lol


x4 600 watters 

or bigger and met 4kw like indi said.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

im liking that site....lol


----------



## jumpy0ne (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2753900 that don't seem bad deal if its ad good as they say it is works out roughly about 170s 180s ?????


I have always been skeptical of Silk Rd. If you're going to do this let us know if it arrives......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Im sceptical too nut when I get my cash getting me 3g of blue dream honeycomb and if it comes throgh I'm getting an oz of that piff lookin green Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

jumpy0ne said:


> I have always been skeptical of Silk Rd. If you're going to do this let us know if it arrives......


what parcel/letter would u like to no about that arrived? theres been close to a hundred now..........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> 600 w r the most efficient in terms of lumens per watt.....the 1000w is a different beast and not for penny pinchers...but the bud omg no comparison


^ better to hear from people who tried and tested, so ur sayin 1kw lights are better ya?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

i personally wouldnt order any weed for the states, far too ontop with the terrorism shit n that!
clonex-check
jiffys--check
sterile blade-check
sterile syringe--check
sterile gloves-check

this is gunna be a fucking pain i know it is, bollox, oh well il be going over soon, ffs, at this time of night, getting pissed, suppose nobody sees me coming and going,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i personally wouldnt order any weed for the states, far too ontop with the terrorism shit n that!
> clonex-check
> jiffys--check
> sterile blade-check
> ...


True that them.fookin yanks Lol. U wanna hope no one sees ya be carful mate.. just seen 100g charas ice cream works out about 270 I think and very good reviews Lol


Scissors for cutting the leaves And cup for ya water to put the cuts in..... oh and a big fat pysco clone bizzle its worth a good few blue ones )))


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

i have and never would order from the states either. have from canada a few times with success tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have and never would order from the states either. have from canada a few times with success tho


you sort ya email out in the end?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Hahahaha found ya Lol unwanna get some shit on there man I'll do u sum clones at a price lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha found ya Lol unwanna get some shit on there man I'll do u sum clones at a price lmao


what seed bank is it i could buy your clone-onlys at again bizzle? lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

what i may do is sell to a trusted few bitcoins at a very slightly reduced going rate, you can transfer bitcoins from one member to another instant.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what seed bank is it i could buy your clone-onlys at again bizzle? lolol


Shawnyscloneonlys.com lmao

U wanna go halfs on a 100g of char as?


----------



## zVice (Jul 28, 2013)

£220 at current exchange, but I definitely wouldn't order flowers from the states... 



shawnybizzle said:


> that don't seem bad deal if its ad good as they say it is works out roughly about 170s 180s ?????



newuser, replied mate...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

on fuck blunt time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

zVice said:


> £220 at current exchange, but I definitely wouldn't order flowers from the states...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeh fuck the states!!!!! No he feckin hasn't Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh a blunt is.defomtje best way to taste the weed.this green is lovely very fruity


----------



## silasraven (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh a blunt is.defomtje best way to taste the weed.this green is lovely very fruity


are you sure its not the wrap?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

No its defo the weed Lol.wrap.is nice tho shits got me.choking now Lol phew


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

i may be up for it shawny if its ordered from my established account and not your noob one...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2753948 on fuck blunt time


ur l;ike 15 mate them look like owrking hands!!

still waiting to go main OP, fuksake later every 2 days, i dont mind less folks see me the better innit, 

oh yeh them jiffys get big dont they for how small they are, noticed small leakage but nothing magor,, 

yeh il swap u a physco for 20 bluez bizzle il let u know know wen/if ther dead innit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

thats why i would charge you fourty blues cause i can clone lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i may be up for it shawny if its ordered from my established account and not your noob one...........


Lol.sounds good what address tho Cuz I'd be waitin at your door for the postie lmao ... o would like to do that tho mate sounds good lmao noob profile


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.sounds good what address tho Cuz I'd be waitin at your door for the postie lmao ... o would like to do that tho mate sounds good lmao noob profile


my various address's i use for the road, my account my address thats why your better at looking at the canadian vendors and the cheap weed if u wana go half cause they offer track n trace etc i.e proof of delivery, buying online is a risk aint noone to go sort it out with if you get ripped.... or customs gets it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur l;ike 15 mate them look like owrking hands!!
> 
> still waiting to go main OP, fuksake later every 2 days, i dont mind less folks see me the better innit,
> 
> ...



Yeh just let us know when tube killed em lmao what u taken the piss out my hands for 15yr old.hands Lol theve done 15 yrs hard graft I tell ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my various address's i use for the road, my account my address thats why your better at looking at the canadian vendors and the cheap weed if u wana go half cause they offer track n trace etc i.e proof of delivery, buying online is a risk aint noone to go sort it out with if you get ripped.... or customs gets it.


Yeh I'm with ya gotta put sum trust in em ain't ya !I want that charas fuck it when I'm cropped I'm sell in an oz and buying sum of tjatbcharas lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Hahahaha there's a vendor tryna sell 14-20 g of shake with stalks for 2.7 coins lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha there's a vendor tryna sell 14-20 g of shake with stalks for 2.7 coins lmao


some fool some country will buy it thats the great thing about the road soooooo many fools so if u sell qaulitys your laughing.

yes theres also alot of people who no there drugs but beleive me there twice as many fools.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

That's whatbsvares me tho I know if shits good or not but ubaint got a clue tillnuve tested it lol

I'm looking for blueys on there now there's loads of fake ones I can't see any of the ones I can get. There cheap tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

syill havent setooff going soon tho! getting cool vibtations.. will i need to go ther daily to open the lid or can i leave on of the little flaps open?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Omg now he's askingbwjeter to open the vents or take the lid off daily lmao yano I'm jolkin right Lol. The way i did it was not tontouch em for 3 days vents closed maybe air em out one a day or on be on the second day then after that open all the vents.... now get over there ya lazy cunt and get sum work done naaaaaaaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Can UB find red seal on the road Rambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's whatbsvares me tho I know if shits good or not but ubaint got a clue tillnuve tested it lol
> 
> I'm looking for blueys on there now there's loads of fake ones I can't see any of the ones I can get. There cheap tho


thats the beauty of escrow u dont pay till u received and tested.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Escrow????


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can UB find red seal on the road Rambo?


red seal i think was paki hash theres plenty of paki hash and prob pakis on the road lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Aunt u ever gone with the Pakistan no? U always orders from Spain or sumthin?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aunt u ever gone with the Pakistan no? U always orders from Spain or sumthin?


ive had opium n charas from india and both where not as good as good as i have got uk and from spain.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

paki i always go with spanishfly.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

but imo emreralds culero is better than spanishflys paki and both spain


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Hahahahaha income your research on here ain't ya know all the names and everything lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

he aint been to pakistan but i know hes bin in pakistan!! ewww dirty cunt!

no i only go the house evry 2 days atm, so im asking DO I NEED TO GO DAILY OR WHAT? open the flap and could do every otherday or every day and opne lid for a sec, or just leave for 3 days with flaps closed and then start openinge veryday?

dont wanna fuk this up wanna sort sum guys out and you too so be fucking nice! rememebr yours are in with this batch,, doing 25 or 30 tonight,

got a sterile syringe to sqwirt a lil hormone in the hole in jiffy too!! weell prepeared hope i dont get a search while walking over couldnt imagine how to explain that lot on me haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

mate i been buying off the road a looooong time before i was a vendor.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he aint been to pakistan but i know hes bin in pakistan!! ewww dirty cunt!
> 
> no i only go the house evry 2 days atm, so im asking DO I NEED TO GO DAILY OR WHAT? open the flap and could do every otherday or every day and opne lid for a sec, or just leave for 3 days with flaps closed and then start openinge veryday?
> 
> ...


i would love to fuck a paki bird mate some of them are fit and im not fussy i been with a few birds different colors lool but never a paki unfortunatly,,,, u live in pakiville mayb u could sort me a arranged marriage or sumthing lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

LeVe the vents closed for 3 days don't touch em if unfit like 3 vents just half open one of em. @ sambo check ReD EyE(97) out nice lookin hash

@ice after 3 days open all vents and take the lid off once a day for a Mon or so to let em air out.......no not bum air lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i would love to fuck a paki bird mate some of them are fit and im not fussy i been with a few birds different colors lool but never a paki unfortunatly,,,, u live in pakiville mayb u could sort me a arranged marriage or sumthing lolol


I've heard there fannys smell like mushrooms lmao tbh us fuck anything as Lomb as it looks good it would get it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

i lost my virginity to a paki, not happy and wife wont let me live it down! just shhh dont tell no one u cunts! she was HUGGE, like dident feel the sides and at the time i was young and skinny so had a big dik, now im old and fat, so the turles hidden!

right going bbl


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

confirmed reship for tues of that thing, apparently hes cook is back then or maybe hes not quite as skint that wk and can cook it a tad purer lol poor soul was ''hurt at my feedback''

told him when i receive proper stuff i will change it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha Ice we'll have u on that one day lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

lmfaoooooooooooooo


IC3M4L3 said:


> i lost my virginity to a paki, not happy and wife wont let me live it down! just shhh dont tell no one u cunts! she was HUGGE, like dident feel the sides and at the time i was young and skinny so had a big dik, now im old and fat, so the turles hidden!
> 
> right going bbl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Oneore thing Ice put the clone box thing in a shady corner where there ain't much light  remember I'm pro at this shit now Lmfao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

ice and the fat paki was caught on camra................


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

sorry cldnt help me self...............


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

lol you take any drugs apart from the booze n the roids then imc?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

na mate only me tams......had a few smokes ere n there.........looking forwrd to gettin wankerd of me own shit tho......its like lesbian lust.......its a must......


newuserlol said:


> lol you take any drugs apart from the booze n the roids then imc?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

had a look at the roids on there mainly fake shit lol....


newuserlol said:


> lol you take any drugs apart from the booze n the roids then imc?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh hes addicted to crack ice's crack lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

ill fukin crak u if ya carry on lol.............


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh hes addicted to crack ice's crack lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey IMC my brother rekon he can get some proper roids bout 20 different types


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer i get the good stuff cheep like 10ml shots for 30 sqid and 50 tabs 30 sqid.....lot of fake shit about its only cos i kno my shit i can tell.....had a few fake ones in the past and me arms were injected been ded for 2 days lol.....yll have to c what he can get.......big market for good steds out there......i sell bottles for 50 and tabs for 50 so make 20 sqid prof on each 1....


shawnybizzle said:


> Hey IMC my brother rekon he can get some proper roids bout 20 different types


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2013)

just smoked ma last J till later in the week when i can get some more smoke, think im gonna get ma head dwn and try for some sleep, later bitches.
@sambo i'll email u 2morro mate when ive done that to sort out details and shit kl


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

hitting them hard again sep......be bak to me normal insane self ha ha ha .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh IMC I'll get ya a list when I can mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

me mate traind with me tell u sommert he was a bag of fukin bones......10st.....traind year n half...used steds for 12 mnths 6 weeks on 6 weeks of....he 14 st now and built like a brik shithouse lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i take groth hormone now cos of pains in me joints......good stuff tho.....missis dont like the idea me going bk on steds cos knows whats comming but lads i feel shit when i aint on them.....told her look...its me......i dont feel rite off them lol.....bit like a smak head on smak lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Tbh I'd sayndomt take em but who the fuck am i to tell u what to wen I smoke shit loads of weed and take the ocvasionalndrug Lol .what it is with me n steds is my dads best mate took em all his life he was feckin massive died at 40 of a heart attack his heart was twice the size it should of been???? Just sayin like Lol smoke weed instead its good for ya


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had a look at the roids on there mainly fake shit lol....


i no nothing of roids mate only man boobs lolol from being a lazy bastard not a roid head mind, i remember watching a doc 

called bigger,faster,stronger yrs ago about how safe they are are taken correctly.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

These capsules me bro gets a bodybuilder makes em himself I don't think they got roids in but they suppose to fill u with rage and energy for when UB wanna go and pump some cock Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

taking steds is safer than taking pain killers............dunno lads we all got our ways in life........ppl chhose to smoke weed......drink beer........ive always traind since i was 17......yer had hart probs meself shawny.......been rushed in a few times and had to be put on monitors.......bout 12 mnths bk i was in hospital 3 days cos of kidnyes......as sed b4 im on tabs for them now......but think fuk it could drop down ded tomoz...make the most of it.......and i feel me best wen im pumped up full of the shit........its just me lol.....


newuserlol said:


> i no nothing of roids mate only man boobs lolol from being a lazy bastard not a roid head mind, i remember watching a doc
> 
> called bigger,faster,stronger yrs ago about how safe they are are taken correctly.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

all steds do is repair your muscles faster when they riped.....so new tissue can form so u get bigger quicker.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

im 31 now...i kno i wont be traning ect when im 40 lol.....aint as fit as i use to be lol..all good things always come to an end......ill have to take up knitting lmao.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

That't it each ton there own n that . Havant u just tried natural without all the supplements n stuff Cuz bad kidneys and heart yano feckin ell mate.but whatever floats ya boat pal  just eat steak n eggs lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer traind years with out roids with little results can train 6 weeks on steds and its the same as training without them for 12 mnths.....my diert is 6 small meals a day and protine shakes with raw eggs in them....then u go gym 6 times a week and rest sundays.....


shawnybizzle said:


> That't it each ton there own n that . Havant u just tried natural without all the supplements n stuff Cuz bad kidneys and heart yano feckin ell mate.but whatever floats ya boat pal  just eat steak n eggs lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

love this pic took it this mor in after I flushed em wish you could get roads for these Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

i mean im not one of these cunts who goes round...oh look at me im fukin hard im on steds grrrr. lol...as i sed worked hard all me life went collage studyd art so i cld become a tattoo artist....done that for 6 yrs....got me own shop witch the lads run.......i build computers.....perfomance cars as hobbie......work wen i want.....got 3 kids home and a good womman nxt to me.....so i can say yer...ive done it lol...........and happy........lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer man they looking nice...toped them yer?......lol i just want mine fin now so can get new ones under the 400 ha ha and relax a bit in veg mode....no more pulling plants out room for a whyle lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2754157 love this pic took it this mor in after I flushed em wish you could get roads for these Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Good.on ya mate I wanna sleeve doin all old.English like but with a portrait of me gran and grandpa on me shoulder then go from that just the fookin money tho. You heard of Paul rollocks ?

And Yeh just topped em once but the mother's have been super dropped and topped about 6 times so fuck k owns what they Donna be like when I flip em lmao monsters might have to get skme bigger pots lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

cant say that i hav?......ive got a leg sleeve.....im running out of room now tho lol......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol.he's well.k ow round here for Hollis portraits u any good at em? 
Fuck me I can't type

You'll.have to ink me one day and show me yabgrow n shit in want me sons name on me chest yano Robbie Williams style proper gay


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer i can do them but aint me fav stuff....one of the lads in shop he shit hot on them.....im more into me jap stuff......


shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.he's well.k ow round here for Hollis portraits u any good at em?
> Fuck me I can't type


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

lolol.....yer man ill do ya some ink if wanted.......i got me sons name on me hand.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.he's well.k ow round here for Hollis portraits u any good at em?
> Fuck me I can't type
> 
> You'll.have to ink me one day and show me yabgrow n shit in want me sons name on me chest yano Robbie Williams style proper gay


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

I like the black n grey shading Japanese looks good aswell too much colour for me though my mates mum and cars legs are covers in Japan stuff coys n shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeh I've got the other 2 down me arms need to get the other done he's 2 in December Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer thats like my leg full of colour....i mainly do shading stuff now its what i like doing the most.....


shawnybizzle said:


> I like the black n grey shading Japanese looks good aswell too much colour for me though my mates mum and cars legs are covers in Japan stuff coys n shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2013)

Sound if ya good you'll have to sort me out or I'll head lock ya with my 12" biceps lmao anyway I'm fucked bro see ya later man take it easy


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

............


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 28, 2013)

yer man fukin off to bed me self........laterz......bizzle....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

u cunts im uploading sum pics and u fuk off, wanker shitfaces


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2013)

got a problem, cant see wer the fuk to take cuts from these physco after the timer fuckup???






im sorry but these physco do NOT like been revegged i mean do they look happy?? naa i dont think so like.





day ????? VEG, temps much better now the extraction is setup, im hoping its not coz of the weather getting chillier but it is still hot so meh..feeding about 70ml of base per 14 litres or summet




oh yeh, i did take sum cuttings 10 in all, fuker trimming while under water, anyways dint take no physco till i heard what u had to say, so oook 10 pe, im hoping thats what they wer but im pretty sure, il check the root ball tomoz


----------



## indikat (Jul 28, 2013)

at ice...ive never flowered a clone then tried to reveg it, summin tells me it mite not work takin cuts wen its actually budding due to diff plant hormones etc?, but as I sed aint tried


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

.bubba at day 36  Morning boys @ Ice Yeh sorry mate has to ng on and don't his thing called sleep lmao.like indi says she don't look happy at all you could try sum cuts nut if it were me I'd just leave it she looks batters enough as it is  gicmve her some TLC think youbshoumd of left her in flower she's gone well past re vegging I'd say???? I've Rev egged a plant but it was tiny and only had a single bud on top and it revegged weird all the shoots were funny looking with calaxes growing all the way up em Lol gave it the cycle shopped it and gave it me sisi she loved it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

Morning people...

Off to citizens advice today for a meeting with their solicitor to begin fucking over our chimp fucking nigerian landlord thats made the last 18months living here unbearable,
Also found out the other day where he lives so methinks when we have moved out of here next week he may find a couple of burning cars on his driveway whilst im sitting in a pub 20miles away on CCTV lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Or paint stripper his car nice n quiet and throw a few buckets of orange paint on his house lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> at ice...ive never flowered a clone then tried to reveg it, summin tells me it mite not work takin cuts wen its actually budding due to diff plant hormones etc?, but as I sed aint tried


you can clone in flower its not really advisable after 2wks of flower and even then i dont like to do it, but i have at 2wks and no off someone whos taken further into flower and got em rooted, even at 2wks the clones seemed to me to take long to root and further in fuck no's, can be done tho.

dunno bout to them pyscho's tho they look pretty rough ice, i wouldnt fancy me chances of rooting a clone from them.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh them psycho look like sum1 gone psycho on em Lol you crazy mofo ice loooool next time give the fucker to me lmao any way check the girls out doors out fuck me and what another 20 days of veg Lol  they were 4 inch tall or so when I planted em didn't thinknteyd mek it lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

wats a good paint stripper for cars, other peoples that is?


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

actually pH down should do it , nitric acid eats metal ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh that should do if not go bnq and its like clear gel In a glass bottle Lol that meks a mess of a paint job lmao good few bottles inna bucket ride past nice n silent and batter the bastard in it. By the morning it will be bubbling like fuck lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Well after pottinh em.up and a slight feed thence perked up lovely but do ya think a 250 van handle all these? Or shall I go 400???


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

at imc that lump hammer attack....you get prepped for that wiv some gear, must have taken a bit of doing


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

UMMM vaping black widow for research on day 4 of the dry...jus startin to show strength an is very good very high smoke, energising..should be bangin wen dry, one more day in the tent then 2 in tha bag. lovely form to the buds but light on the resin without being overly airy, close trimmed and frosty....good shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Never done a vape bofore black widow ayesounda nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm just chuff in on a big L Lol nice bit of cheese or whatever it is fuck knows lol

Been thinkin bout what sae was on about with all these expensive boosters and nutrients and ting . So I want to do.single plant on cheap wilkos notes no boosters fuck all no pH no ec meter.but indomt wanna grow in soil I like coco so can I still do all this in coco? I know its sound daft but ya never know Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm just chuff in on a big L Lol nice bit of cheese or whatever it is fuck knows lol
> 
> Been thinkin bout what sae was on about with all these expensive boosters and nutrients and ting . So I want to do.single plant on cheap wilkos notes no boosters fuck all no pH no ec meter.but indomt wanna grow in soil I like coco so can I still do all this in coco? I know its sound daft but ya never know Lol


evr thought about makin ur own medium, mine s part allmix part coco an perlite with different amendments, I am makin two version s this time one stronger and lighter, this is getting me through stretch on water at tha mo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

@ bizzle u got email m8, and no link in that last one u sent so u can relax lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> evr thought about makin ur own medium, mine s part allmix part coco an perlite with different amendments, I am makin two version s this time one stronger and lighter, this is getting me through stretch on water at tha mo


Yes I have mate but seems like a lot of hard work but in suppose nothings easy. When in first started growing I wanted to gow veganicly but looking it all up there's a lot if ingredients so add. And then making compost tea its a full time job and normally imnatbwork every day.there are so many things I want to try too many I suppose I'll find the best recipie over the years Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @ bizzle u got email m8, and no link in that last one u sent so u can relax lol


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Lol feckin shitty phone syncing everything lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not sure when to send it Cuz I don't wanna go last thing and then it don't get posted and sits there all night what ya rekon? And special or recorded?????


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes I have mate but seems like a lot of hard work but in suppose nothings easy. When in first started growing I wanted to gow veganicly but looking it all up there's a lot if ingredients so add. And then making compost tea its a full time job and normally imnatbwork every day.there are so many things I want to try too many I suppose I'll find the best recipie over the years Lol


yeah mate this is tha lazy fukkers way spade 2 x 80 l bins and 10 minutes later ur done....flavour is good too lots o bat shit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm not sure when to send it Cuz I don't wanna go last thing and then it don't get posted and sits there all night what ya rekon? And special or recorded?????


special is probs best mate and post it about 4pm today that way it will be collected last collection of the day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah mate this is tha lazy fukkers way spade 2 x 80 l bins and 10 minutes later ur done....flavour is good too lots o bat shit


My mates got some batbshit in was gonna spread it round the girls outside when they start blooming??? Have unseen tga super soil and the plants they grow in that shit unbelievable mate but the bloke a a pick well he seems like one anyway. I'm gonna doing one day imnwaiting for the vegamatrix line to come out and use it with that og tea


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Temps in the grow tent 25.6 I'm a feckin boss lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer man paint striped few cars in me time proppa fuked them up lol.......and lump hammer attak the bloke diserved it......he new it was comming for fukin bout with my missis....we just went it slaped him he got pinned down and i samshed his hands in...then set fire 2 his car......ay as if he gonna do fuk all about it cos knew he wld get fuked up again......lolol fuk me ive had chainsaws in blokes face and had him beggin me to stop b4.......ive quietend down now....im a good boy now.......lol


indikat said:


> at imc that lump hammer attack....you get prepped for that wiv some gear, must have taken a bit of doing


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

anyways......borning bishop bashers.........


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

morning....ffs im off already....cant spell


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Hahahaha IMC ya fuckin mad head rreading that I totally forgot what in was gonna say Lol chainsaws fuck me I'd of been pissin pants literally lmao .... oh that was it do u want any beans Gary??? I've selected a few for ya

Fuck it got 2 blueys left might pop em now /)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

My bro knows sum nasty folk anyway I was 12 round this crack house getting some draw off me bro anyway this lad came round and owed this yardie cash they sent me out the room but in cud see through the gap in the door. They smashed his hands with a pick axe handle fuckin won't forget that site till i die Lol his hands were mashed brruugghhh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

yeh they doo look a lil rough dont they sambo but its only coz of the reveg ther not happy soon as i flip again its whhooosh bosh, be ok, i hope like, i keep looking for nannas, thinking ive hemried em lol but na they shoiuld be reetk but ther are no clear branches at all everyone has clyxes up and down so its just toolate,, sorry guys 
i can do livers!! or PE, but lets wait see if the 10 i took die first eh!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh when I did a re veg the stalks were just covers in calyxes Lol feckin ell ice miss treating the pysco tut tut.... I'll tay a livers


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well me girls on the molassssssaassss lol just to fin them they close now as u can tell.....managed to make room in there for seedlings under the 400 so wen lights go off ill just put bak under the clfs till next day ect......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh when I did a re veg the stalks were just covers in calyxes Lol feckin ell ice miss treating the pysco tut tut.... I'll tay a livers


wasent me!! was the timers man!!! fucking things and aye ther all covered in calxyses so no fear of cuts from them for fuk sake, but syaing lite we dont know if the cuts ive taken will even take, shit i was moving em round room in prop box thining of the optimal warm place not in deirect light but not indirect neither, thought fukit in the end

u can see i have lollipopped one plant so far!! 24 to go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Not lookin bad them mate there ready when about 10-20% trichomes are amber and mostly the rest are milky/cloudy


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer lol mate these days u cant give a fuk.....got to show ppl u mean buisness otherwise u get took for a cunt......i ernt my respect round my ends....me old man was the same....fuk me ive seen him offer 20 blokes out and the loud mouth out the lot of them stepd fword......and well me dad slaughterd the cunt......he past now tho at age of 50....was 2 yrs yesterday........and yer fuk me i herd his hands pop......good old days ay.....


shawnybizzle said:


> My bro knows sum nasty folk anyway I was 12 round this crack house getting some draw off me bro anyway this lad came round and owed this yardie cash they sent me out the room but in cud see through the gap in the door. They smashed his hands with a pick axe handle fuckin won't forget that site till i die Lol his hands were mashed brruugghhh


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer i just done a close up with me scope they sill mainly clear n cloudy....few going amba....


shawnybizzle said:


> Not lookin bad them mate there ready when about 10-20% trichomes are amber and mostly the rest are milky/cloudy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

anyone got sum calmag for me! wanted to give em a lil in veg but aint got the spondoolies, well i have but anymore spedning on grow shit this week at least shes gunna cut my balls,, 50ml would do it like PLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZ


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well i got shit loads of canna cal...but low on mag till go to shop thur........can get some cal to ya if need some lad....


IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone got sum calmag for me! wanted to give em a lil in veg but aint got the spondoolies, well i have but anymore spedning on grow shit this week at least shes gunna cut my balls,, 50ml would do it like PLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZ


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

got a bit of this left if any good to ya.........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

Afternoon fuckerz 
nitromorse works wonders on fucking car paintwork up 
Ice when's best to lolly pop the PE? Week before flip?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well i got shit loads of canna cal...but low on mag till go to shop thur........can get some cal to ya if need some lad....


dunno if that would work?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TNC-CalMag-Treatment-for-Calcium-Magnesium-deficiency-in-plants-Hydroponics-/250990369704?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&var=&hash=item3a70311ba8

think its that stuff, havent used it beofre but im told i need a small bit while in veg then every feedin flower,

seems the bbc is having fresh growth so not dead so much, getting 2 cuts dropped of today parantly so il see ther condition


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

I need cal mag myself I'm all out gotta go grow shop n pic sum up later I can see my gth yellowing a little ( and that's gth Ice not ghs !!!!!! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon fuckerz
> nitromorse works wonders on fucking car paintwork up
> Ice when's best to lolly pop the PE? Week before flip?


yeh roughly here lookView attachment 2754614 se ethe front left one, i went up that hi, i AM flipping in a week so i need to get em done,i could have gone higher i suppose but them branches looked good and whatnot so istopped ther


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well thats what i used lol....and that halo shit......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Alreet badger


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh roughly here lookView attachment 2754614 se ethe front left one, i went up that hi, i AM flipping in a week so i need to get em done,i could have gone higher i suppose but them branches looked good and whatnot so istopped ther


Yeah I'm bout a week behind you so prob gonna pop em on Sunday them flip em the sunday after. How tall are urs ice, bout a foot?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet badger


Alright shawny mate how's it goin?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

fuk me dont get 2 min pice...missis phones wants pickin up from town cos it raninng...she can fukin wait im havin me a brew n cig first.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I'm bout a week behind you so prob gonna pop em on Sunday them flip em the sunday after. How tall are urs ice, bout a foot?


yeh but i got sum major busshynes wer i dont think yours have, not as much anwyays, seen the width lol,, took 10 cuts last night, il see if they take,if they do il take the other 20, just pissed i cant get sum physco cuts afetr tht imer fuk, every branch has got well look

wer would u take a cutting of them???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright shawny mate how's it goin?


Fookin sound kid Lol just gonna have a fatty and a brew drop a couple of blueys then going grow shop Lol he'll think in smashed lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2013)

what happened to those plants ice?

they look a bit stressed out.

ah i think i can make out the timer was fucked?

if you need cuts, best to just reveg a couple, they will turn into monster bushes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> what happened to those plants ice?
> 
> they look a bit stressed out.
> 
> ...


 ther like that COZ i revegged em, i had a timer on 18-6 and one on 6-18 so they went into flower 
so been bak in veg bowt a week or 10 days now, they dont look happy do they lol,, the rest are happy as jack, im flipping in 10 days max so they wanna chill teh fuk out

a small MG imc? arent they like chicks or oap cars?LOL


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

lol thats me 2lr turbo lad........


IC3M4L3 said:


> ther like that COZ i revegged em, i had a timer on 18-6 and one on 6-18 so they went into flower
> so been bak in veg bowt a week or 10 days now, they dont look happy do they lol,, the rest are happy as jack, im flipping in 10 days max so they wanna chill teh fuk out
> 
> a small MG imc? arent they like chicks or oap cars?LOL


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2013)

i had 5 massive haze plants that revegged, done my nut in. i scrapped them and started again.

if you can get clones i would recommend that, will be much faster and less of a pain in the rectum. good luck man.


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2013)

cjt you blurred the reg but there is only prob 3 of them cars left in the country now lol, hardly inconspicuous


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

yeh imc remove that image imc m8 lol u nutter

na mate im not gunna bin ther clone onlys, i DONT NEED cuts form em i would have liked cuts, i have livers here in veg too ther clone onlys too i can get cuts of them if i want, just waiting to see if the 10 i too last night work or not


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but i got sum major busshynes wer i dont think yours have, not as much anwyays, seen the width lol,, took 10 cuts last night, il see if they take,if they do il take the other 20, just pissed i cant get sum physco cuts afetr tht imer fuk, every branch has got well look
> 
> wer would u take a cutting of them???


I'd prob jus take em from the bottom, or the one with least bud on lol. My side branches have jus started poking out of the fan leafs and shit so i recon a week Nd they will b ready to be hacked at.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin sound kid Lol just gonna have a fatty and a brew drop a couple of blueys then going grow shop Lol he'll think in smashed lol


Sweeeeet, Fatty sounds like a plan  don't kno how u lot can drop blue uns all the time I'd b like a walking fuckin zombie all day lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

lol wont let me ha ha ha


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh imc remove that image imc m8 lol u nutter
> 
> na mate im not gunna bin ther clone onlys, i DONT NEED cuts form em i would have liked cuts, i have livers here in veg too ther clone onlys too i can get cuts of them if i want, just waiting to see if the 10 i too last night work or not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'd prob jus take em from the bottom, or the one with least bud on lol. My side branches have jus started poking out of the fan leafs and shit so i recon a week Nd they will b ready to be hacked at.


lol same down bottom calyxes all over mate, fuksake



imcjayt said:


> lol wont let me ha ha ha


 u have to go to my rollitup then manage attachments


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh tek that pic.off.IMC.id spot that var a mile off lmao ya nutter


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

gon now............


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer yll spot it in scrap yard nxt week when she crushed lol......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

yeh imc a nice bloke just not to bright,bless him lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

fuk off u.....lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh imc a nice bloke just not to bright,bless him lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

here my timer its bang on don't need a conductor or whatever there called and they go on the end of a 4 way extension they take up to 600 watts £15 fookin sound I'd say


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

im only using those shitty ones atm but when the 2 600 running ill get the betta ones....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

That's why I got it a 250 burnt mybshitty one out after 2 days Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yorkys been quiert aint seen him on for few days.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

@sambo u got email mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

He only really comes on now and again mate I like his and ices arguments tho lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

good afternoon pakki shaggers well my psycho clones have perked up, they in the veg room in a prop with a4 paper taped over it to bring the lux down cos its under a 600 w mh...seems to b tha rite amount of light getting thru, very early clones so interested to see how they do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

ddient one of u shame him the last time he was on?

hes just full of webshit anwyays, looks aorund for the most complex shit then states it his own "theory" lol

i got nromal timers and have 2 600 watts on each no bovva, il upgrade everything afetr his run,cool tubes ect, temps have dropped now with extractn so we will see


----------



## mrt1980 (Jul 29, 2013)

im on the ball this time round. the plants i got now are only about 2 weeks into veg and ive got some dog, qrazy quake and smelly cherry on its way. i cant wait to run dog, ive been wanting to run them for ages


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

Thats them now. I recon a week then ill lolly pop em.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

how long after taking cuttings would it be ok to flower a mum?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> how long after taking cuttings would it be ok to flower a mum?


Strait away lolnthen clear em up again 2 weeks intonflower


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

any dank strains that take 8weeks? seems most take 10


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well made the room for seedlings now....just have to take them out at nite when it flips 12/12 and put them bk under clfs till morning.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Stacked out to fuck I like it man


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

lol got to be untill the bitches have finished.......gonna be wierd cein a empty room lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Stacked out to fuck I like it man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Its.like my.veg tent canna fookin move in there Lol and now there's 10 clones aswell might have to get a 400 for the veg tent Lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

busy today not much time for sittin around wiv u lot...imc your grow is lookin like its gonna finish well, should get some coin for that, have u guestimated the dry yield per plant....don't worry u cant no till u done it a few times.....fukin hammer head and now chainsaw, scarface style


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

cheers man...well i aint got a clue...ill b happy if get close to 2 oz a pant tho for first time......wen they done ill cut 1 and put wet waight on for the plant and dry bout 4 weeks later wen cured them good....


indikat said:


> busy today not much time for sittin around wiv u lot...imc your grow is lookin like its gonna finish well, should get some coin for that, have u guestimated the dry yield per plant....don't worry u cant no till u done it a few times.....fukin hammer head and now chainsaw, scarface style


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> actually pH down should do it , nitric acid eats metal ffs


what does phosforic acid do? im too scared to drop abiut on my hand to find out, bu i got 250ml of it i thot u needed license to hold acid, every other fuckin dangerous shit u need a license for anyway.


first day trainin for my job, fuckin tills are a nightmare, but think my smartass can do it, jus leccy top up and lotto that fucks me up


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

dont forget to sly the odd tennas in ya pocket lol.....


iiKode said:


> what does phosforic acid do? im too scared to drop abiut on my hand to find out, bu i got 250ml of it i thot u needed license to hold acid, every other fuckin dangerous shit u need a license for anyway.
> 
> 
> first day trainin for my job, fuckin tills are a nightmare, but think my smartass can do it, jus leccy top up and lotto that fucks me up


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

what strength is that acid mate? might be interested in buying it if you would sell.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> evr thought about makin ur own medium, mine s part allmix part coco an perlite with different amendments, I am makin two version s this time one stronger and lighter, this is getting me through stretch on water at tha mo


if i had the space and privacy i would deffo do a big batch of supersoil, but sadly our garden is viewed buy like 12-24 houses, and a 19 yr old chav lookin mixin up soil yeah right FLOWER BOY! nah


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dont forget to sly the odd tennas in ya pocket lol.....


they had a bag with 3k init, was tremped to grab it, grab all the fags i could and bolt, but they have my name address, and fingerprint now ffs, yeah u need fingerprint to clock in and out, im the only scottish worker there ffs polish and pakis, may jus pay sombdy to rob the shop an shoot me while im at it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Well that's it Garyboy there gonna be in the fairys hands soon  . So who's up for a few bubba kush clones in a couple if weeks or a week if I'm proooo... I got a few too many and not enough space lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> what strength is that acid mate? might be interested in buying it if you would sell.



has an attractive female dishonered you again?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

wldnt be the first time someones asked me to do that so they can claim of insurance lol.......use ya head lol be sly and blame the pakis lol


iiKode said:


> they had a bag with 3k init, was tremped to grab it, grab all the fags i could and bolt, but they have my name address, and fingerprint now ffs, yeah u need fingerprint to clock in and out, im the only scottish worker there ffs polish and pakis, may jus pay sombdy to rob the shop an shoot me while im at it.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

im the same lad otherwise id of had some off u....


shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's it Garyboy there gonna be in the fairys hands soon  . So who's up for a few bubba kush clones in a couple if weeks or a week if I'm proooo... I got a few too many and not enough space lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Finger prints tonclockn in Wtf unworkingbat the mint lmao I can see that scanner getting sticky when harvest comes Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

just back from my local shop getting a cpl bits, got my bloom boost for the plant magic im using, also picked up some clonex and rockwool cubes so at least made a start with my cloning stuff which i hopefully should be trying in the next cpl weeks, 
going to get my 600w on friday along with plant magic pk13/14 and plant magic root stimulator.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but i got sum major busshynes wer i dont think yours have, not as much anwyays, seen the width lol,, took 10 cuts last night, il see if they take,if they do il take the other 20, just pissed i cant get sum physco cuts afetr tht imer fuk, every branch has got well look
> 
> wer would u take a cutting of them???


u can reveg a plant thats been flowering for 10 weeks, so ur not fucked its just take more time, i seen a journal in here somewhere guy found a pheno so managed to reveg and take cuts to save it, but took him a while before he got any clonable roots, he also cut up the rootball after harvest, then repotted idk how long it took but he got some shoots took clones and kept a mother


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

shld of sed wanted rockwool cubes got shit loads......id of gon with jiffys tho mate seems to be best way.........


Garybhoy11 said:


> just back from my local shop getting a cpl bits, got my bloom boost for the plant magic im using, also picked up some clonex and rockwool cubes so at least made a start with my cloning stuff which i hopefully should be trying in the next cpl weeks,
> going to get my 600w on friday along with plant magic pk13/14 and plant magic root stimulator. View attachment 2754716View attachment 2754718


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Noooooo get jiffys mate rockwool pH is very unstable as its limestone!!!! Jiffys worked a trrat for me )


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wldnt be the first time someones asked me to do that so they can claim of insurance lol.......use ya head lol be sly and blame the pakis lol


the managers a paki so yeah, and everything is counted, they dont give a fuck if the till is overloaded, but a penny short everything goes on lockdown, same with bashed fags n that i tho i was right in there, cuz they cant sell fags with bashed packaging, but everything that is outa date/damaged gets recorded too, like a fuckin prison im dreddin it lmao havnt worked a day in my life an i gotta go into this.

i have worked just not "officially"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

oh well to late no i got rockwool cubes lol i'll pick up some jiffys in time when im out and about again, every cut ive ever been given though has come in rockwool cubes and had no problems with them.

also my mate just gave me a soil ph/light/moisture reader and ace of buds nutrients anyone tried ace of buds b4?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Finger prints tonclockn in Wtf unworkingbat the mint lmao I can see that scanner getting sticky when harvest comes Lol


i can see that scanner waiting for me for days when harvest comes lmao, i gotta work 7am on sundays no busses, fuck i walked back today forgot my bank card for the bus ffs, good thing i know all my numbers off by heart, paypal made me do that untill i bucked up and made an account.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

ah man yll get the swing of it...just take the piss out of everyone...show them whos boss lol.....


iiKode said:


> the managers a paki so yeah, and everything is counted, they dont give a fuck if the till is overloaded, but a penny short everything goes on lockdown, same with bashed fags n that i tho i was right in there, cuz they cant sell fags with bashed packaging, but everything that is outa date/damaged gets recorded too, like a fuckin prison im dreddin it lmao havnt worked a day in my life an i gotta go into this.
> 
> i have worked just not "officially"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

@spooningbadgers u got mail mate


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

SAVE THAT ROCKWOOL FOR THE WINTER FIRE ull need it, i tried cloning in rockwool loadsa times had 5 clones init for over 20 days no roots ffs, but the ones i had in lil soil pots were rooted in like 2 weeks. i prolly over watered or summit, ended up binnin the lot cuz i seen algae on the crap dome thing i had got bit scared.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man yll get the swing of it...just take the piss out of everyone...show them whos boss lol.....


well at least ill have some cash for fuckin around doin "work" lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

That's it soon kodes gonna have 5 600s set up killin it off in jockey land


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's it soon kodes gonna have 5 600s set up killin it off in jockey land


dont worry, when i have my own place weather it be where im at now or another, ill have x2 600 ready the day its mine ill already have the seeds germed.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

Gary u got mail


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

what u rec to these mh bulbs 36k lumas.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-MH-Metal-Halide-Indoor-Grow-Light-Bulb-for-Hydroponics-/121147860696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c34f9a6d8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dont worry, when i have my own place weather it be where im at now or another, ill have x2 600 ready the day its mine ill already have the seeds germed.


I'll have clones if ya want any  I'm.beggin to rid of these Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer but think of all the postage cost if u ship 31 lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> I'll have clones if ya want any  I'm.beggin to rid of these Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll have clones if ya want any  I'm.beggin to rid of these Lol


put em outside, get some little ones along side that 2 biguns u got out there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Naaaah noore outside mind you i cud tho why not Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Naaaah noore outside mind you i cud tho why not Lol


reasonable, make a sog outside, and plant flowers in there aswell, or nettles haha keep every fucker out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> reasonable, make a sog outside, and plant flowers in there aswell, or nettles haha keep every fucker out.


Could do its a bit late now thonaint it


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

at kode...to answer ur q from last nite....the thou is only good wiv a wide hood and big space...2 x 600 sounds perfect in a 4x4


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

naaaaaaaaaa fuk it get some hanging baskets out front pop couple in lolol.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Could do its a bit late now thonaint it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> naaaaaaaaaa fuk it get some hanging baskets out front pop couple in lolol.......


Where I live theyd get nicked before I closed me front door lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Do ya think my 1.2x1.2x2m tent would take 2 600s? In want more flower power but how hot would it get surely the heat wouldn't double would it??? Or maybe an additional 250 or 400?? What ya rekon lads


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

fuck, i got limp stems and clueless on wtf it is thats causing it, i watered the day before yesterday, pots still bit heavy, and soil is damp, cant be underwatering, or overwatering, i allways water when i start to see a droop, and pots are light.

not all stemps are limp, only a few, but one of them is on a main cola ffs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Well thanks for the input lads great help Lol.ERM only time I've had droop is when there thirsty or gonna die Lol give em another day if they still droopy give em a little feed  and don't wait till they droop before watering Jesus Lol see this is why u should go coco


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh mail.sambo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNUEvVglhA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Wish this was my garden


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNUEvVglhA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Wish this was my garden


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

You could get 2 600's in shawny but I'd get 2 cool tubes and a good size extractor to go with em.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well thanks for the input lads great help Lol.ERM only time I've had droop is when there thirsty or gonna die Lol give em another day if they still droopy give em a little feed  and don't wait till they droop before watering Jesus Lol see this is why u should go coco


not droopy as in saggin leaves, its just weird i see my plants everydsay lmao, i notice the smallest changes since i over obsess over em so i notice when they are droopier than normal, usually they are raching for the light.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Ffs ic3, the psycho clones is fucked before you've even took them!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

@kode hVe u checked tje rooy system???Hmmmmm well if she don't perk up give em Ice he'll revive her pmsl only time will tell mate play her some musicight perk her up Lol.. 

@badger well I got a 6" extractor or would an acoustic be more suitable ? Its not happening for a while like but I just wanna figure it out in my head. Maybe 2 extractors 1 form each light


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmm well if she don't perk up give em Ice he'll revive her pmsl only time will tell mate play her some musicight perk her up Lol..
> 
> @badger well I got a 6" extractor or would an acoustic be more suitable ? Its not happening for a while like but I just wanna figure it out in my head. Maybe 2 extractors 1 form each light


hope they will be ok, could be tha heat too, ffs, hopefully gonna get this 600 up an runnin wednesday, then i think a week and a half after that ima flower, gettin my nutes this week, if not payday ill have a few ton to play with to get everything sorted, ie new bigger extractor fan


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @kode hVe u checked tje rooy system???Hmmmmm well if she don't perk up give em Ice he'll revive her pmsl only time will tell mate play her some musicight perk her up Lol..
> 
> @badger well I got a 6" extractor or would an acoustic be more suitable ? Its not happening for a while like but I just wanna figure it out in my head. Maybe 2 extractors 1 form each light


If I was settin up a 1.2m tent and looking to put 2 x lights in it I'd just copy sambos lol, his works and he pulls some good yeild from that tent. Only other thing u need for it is a clone only lol, and I'm not takin the piss m8 I'm on same boat as u, I got none either


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

just been up having a look and adjusting things in ma tent, i had a close look at my kush and no more balls since i picked the ones i seen off the other day, im gonna keep ma fingers crossed it is ok. if not fuck it got another 4 blue dream cuttings and some BBcheese cuttings on the way. 
im gonna use my 400hps to veg the cuttings then transfer them into my tent under a 600 for flowering, gonna have about 6 in veg and another 6 flowering at any one time so i should keep a steady turn over of smoke, after a cpl grows and i find the best method to suit the perpetual grow i need i will get another 600 and another tent but for now its a home made loft veg chamber and a flowering tent in the room


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

If your struggling with heat now wait till UB get the 600 up and running Lol. My flower tent is rammed since I put that mum in there it makes me laugh more crammed than a container of refugees lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

shawny run 2 x aircooled hoods linked wiv ductin and a high flow 6 inch fan....it works ive done it in 4 x 4


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

At mg I've got clones but not UK only obviously Lol Yeh fuck it I'm a few month I'm a have 2 air cooled in there onegot 1 hood or will it jhave to be cool tubes? Yeh I'm going for it fuck it Lol I know its not gonna double yield but its gonna gimme a lot more and they'll be hard as ices cock when he sees a fat paki pmsl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @kode hVe u checked tje rooy system???Hmmmmm well if she don't perk up give em Ice he'll revive her pmsl only time will tell mate play her some musicight perk her up Lol..
> 
> @badger well I got a 6" extractor or would an acoustic be more suitable ? Its not happening for a while like but I just wanna figure it out in my head. Maybe 2 extractors 1 form each light


Prob b an idea running the 6" through both lights and through both ends of ur tent and have a separate extractor for ur filter


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

@badgers u got mail


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> At mg I've got clones but not UK only obviously Lol Yeh fuck it I'm a few month I'm a have 2 air cooled in there onegot 1 hood or will it jhave to be cool tubes?


me I'd go for cooltubes, apaarently not great light spread off them but with two in a 1.2m tent it wouldn't matter. I've been growin the psychosis for over a year now and that's what I want back m8, for now anyway. The best thing IMO about the clone onlys is they don't need a cure, smell and taste to high fuck once dried, plus the psychosis is lovely!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

What's the biggest rvk??? Cuz I'm thinking big fucknoff rhino linked to 1 hood ducting ton the next hood and a big fuck off extractor


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

just hit a spliff of my brothers weed, said it was lemon cheese? anyone tired it? normally dont trust dealer weed but bloke told my brother he grew it so can get cuttings and it does actually smell lemony but tastes cheesey. Wouldnt pick it over a blue cheese but its pretty dank.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> me I'd go for cooltubes, apaarently not great light spread off them but with two in a 1.2m tent it wouldn't matter. I've been growin the psychosis for over a year now and that's what I want back m8, for now anyway. The best thing IMO about the clone onlys is they don't need a cure, smell and taste to high fuck once dried, plus the psychosis is lovely!!



Aarrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhh Lol.in want one!!! Tjere UST be sum of that roundy way Cuz itbaint cured or dryed the best but fuck me does it stink and smell nice


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

will be up and running this weekend with my next grow. I think the high temps have caused the bud in my tent right now to be airry  if i get more than 5oz id be surprised lol terrible.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> will be up and running this weekend with my next grow. I think the high temps have caused the bud in my tent right now to be airry  if i get more than 5oz id be surprised lol terrible.


What like bum airy lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

lol not dense buds, like the lower buds but my main colas will be almost like that i reckon, thinking should i should 1 girl under the 250w on her own and hope all that light will dense her up


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

just gave em a litre of water each, seemed pots were dryer than i originally suggested lmao, am abit chonged right now.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja what are u 15 or summit, u can go buy ur own acid, mines 81% phosphoric acid, just gonna sit back and wait to hear a story bout a 15yo throwing acid in some girls face. any way im not selling mine if thats what its gonna be used for.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh cannabis roots like it moist not too wet and not too dry ... we gonna exchange a sample this round nor what in wanna see how soil compares to coco


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cannabis roots like it moist not too wet and not too dry ... we gonna exchange a sample this round nor what in wanna see how soil compares to coco


yeah i mean im puttin all i got into this one light wise, should be able to spare some, plannin on keepin quite abit if im right and get a decent yield, need about 1400 out of it tho for investments an shit the rest will be mine, but if i get 15 oz + then were talkin ill be livin the pimp life till i spend it all, but im keeping 1000-1500 for investments to keep makin money, i dont want it to be a 1 time sorta deal, cuz u know after this i cant grow till im responsible for the house the plants are in.

yeah strange they were moist, and iv drilled holes in the side of me pots for extra air to the roots, maybe daily small amounts of water during this weather, i had 26c temps last run when it was freezing outside, god know what it would have been if i had a cooltube back then.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Olmynlike a g or sum thin yano a nice joint or summet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Olmynlike a g or sum thin yano a nice joint or summet


i'll send summit ur way bizzle when ive harvested this lot but not for a while yet though


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Olmynlike a g or sum thin yano a nice joint or summet


yeah, well im hoping to leave some this round for a nice cure, if i get quite abit on harvest im gonna go slow and steady dont want to not have weed just because i blew it all in a few weeks like last time, i coulda easy made lasr run stretch 2 months if i went steady onit.

chainsmokin blunts, droppin weed fuck i was a dribblin mess half the time idk where it all went.

if this 4 inch fan keeps the 600 cool enough im gonna flip in like 2 weeks but i think i said that before.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

That fuckin frank Matthews blacklisted me haha cos I 1/5'd him for sending completely different e's to the listing and 4 out 6 were broken into bits n dust.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

me browinlaw sez he can shift me stuff for 180 oz...sed na im prob lookin 200....after 4 week cure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'll send summit ur way bizzle when ive harvested this lot but not for a while yet though


Cheers mate just a lil sample Dominican dona smoke report for ya Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

want to be limited on who knows my ends so asked me broinlaw to see what he can do....


imcjayt said:


> me browinlaw sez he can shift me stuff for 180 oz...sed na im prob lookin 200....after 4 week cure


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

dont wanna fuk bout selling oz here n there want it gon 1 shot.....so if got to lower to 180 wen times cum then ill have too....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me browinlaw sez he can shift me stuff for 180 oz...sed na im prob lookin 200....after 4 week cure


think ofit like this, every oz makes 280 at tenner a gram, fair price imo for a gramm nowadays, give him 60 quid every oz that he sells or 6g to smoke, seems fair thats if hes splitting it up if not, fuckim 200 an oz at least, tell him to get a few runers and hel still be makin 40-60 an oz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That fuckin frank Matthews blacklisted me haha cos I 1/5'd him for sending completely different e's to the listing and 4 out 6 were broken into bits n dust.


Insuppode that's the prob with sr there's always gonna be a few wankers Lol I. Been checking all the UK weed vendors out some ain't bad prices


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dont wanna fuk bout selling oz here n there want it gon 1 shot.....so if got to lower to 180 wen times cum then ill have too....


if ur selling in bulk mate like 10+ oz at a time give them it for 180 otherwise stick to ur 200 we all got bills to pay u get me lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Insuppode that's the prob with sr there's always gonna be a few wankers Lol I. Been checking all the UK weed vendors out some ain't bad prices


for small stuff yeah, but cheese is like 310 quid an oz, same with slh and amnesia haze, seems abit steep even for where i live.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Depends whether u sell bulk.or smalls?? And the quality in bulk for proper peng your looking at 2 tops more like 190 . If u can get a little scrote to knock it out in bits your Laughlin tenner a g give him 50 an oz he sells anger 230 an oz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> for small stuff yeah, but cheese is like 310 quid an oz, same with slh and amnesia haze, seems abit steep even for where i live.


fuck that shit ive never paid more than 200 an oz and never will, if the price gets any higher i wont buy any i'll just grow more lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer thort bout that...mite kno a few shotters...just if i can trust them or not.....suppose if can fuk it off in 1 go id be more happyer...


shawnybizzle said:


> Depends whether u sell bulk.or smalls?? And the quality in bulk for proper peng your looking at 2 tops more like 190 . If u can get a little scrote to knock it out in bits your Laughlin tenner a g give him 50 an oz he sells anger 230 an oz


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck that shit ive never paid more than 200 an oz and never will, if the price gets any higher i wont buy any i'll just grow more lol


350 an oz is comin ur way weather u like it or not, the longer its illegal the higher the fckin price is gettin, like 3 year ago i lived near glasgow got a q for like 40-60, come back here its a rip off ur gettin a half q for that price where im at now, lmao my mam complains because back in the 90's she actually got weed all the time way cheaper than itis now


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

that syco good cheese yer?....comp to the blue cheese?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 350 an oz is comin ur way weather u like it or not, the longer its illegal the higher the fckin price is gettin, like 3 year ago i lived near glasgow got a q for like 40-60


yeah mate up till about 4 years ago i was getting an oz a week for personal and was only paying £140 for nice shit. nowadays most i buy is a Q at a time and even that is £65 which i grumble about but at least its banging blue cheese that i know where its been grown


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

ah yll have some nice blue cheese ya self soon lad lol.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate up till about 4 years ago i was getting an oz a week for personal and was only paying £140 for nice shit. nowadays most i buy is a Q at a time and even that is £65 which i grumble about but at least its banging blue cheese that i know where its been grown


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate up till about 4 years ago i was getting an oz a week for personal and was only paying £140 for nice shit. nowadays most i buy is a Q at a time and even that is £65 which i grumble about but at least its banging blue cheese that i know where its been grown


i lived near glasgow every week id get a q for 45 quid, not the best but pretty decent stuff at least it was dry, nothin i hate more than gettin a bag of stinkless wet shit, i feel like jus throwing it in their face an laughing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer thort bout that...mite kno a few shotters...just if i can trust them or not.....suppose if can fuk it off in 1 go id be more happyer...


Your better off just sell in it all to 1 man 180s all the way then its gone not tour problem anymore u.don't wanna jot yourself up folk popping round all day for Oz's


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

bizzlemynizzle, how much would you charge for an oz? mates rates and non mates rates


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah yll have some nice blue cheese ya self soon lad lol.......


not soon enuf mate lol still at least 6 weeks till the chop, another week for drying and another month for the cure


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

ahh but all good things come those who wait....


Garybhoy11 said:


> not soon enuf mate lol still at least 6 weeks till the chop, another week for drying and another month for the cure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahh but all good things come those who wait....


yeah but im an impatient fuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

Evening all, much going on?

Some (very rough n ready) quick pics of my new growing area (excuse the crappy pics but cupboard still full of shit) cupboard about 1.2x1.2m (roughly,havent measured it yet as forgot to take my tape measure over there today lol) in an "L" shape, ducting already fitted in cupboard, inlet will be from lil uns room n exhaust will be into my bedroom as dont wanna be exhausting anything from a grow into my lil uns room y`know lol

Will need some modifying/shite wallpaper removal before use but got a inspection from council 6 weeks after we move in so gonna spend that tme getting the space ready n as soon as inspection has been done this bitch is on!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> not soon enuf mate lol still at least 6 weeks till the chop, another week for drying and another month for the cure


On a completely seperate note is that light running ok for ya? Just realised ive not asked since ya got it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

ah man glad for ya lad...bet u counting the days lol....


Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, much going on?
> 
> Some (very rough n ready) quick pics of my new growing area (excuse the crappy pics but cupboard still full of shit) cupboard about 1.2x1.2m (roughly,havent measured it yet as forgot to take my tape measure over there today lol) in an "L" shape, ducting already fitted in cupboard, inlet will be from lil uns room n exhaust will be into my bedroom as dont wanna be exhausting anything from a grow into my lil uns room y`know lol
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

hows mrs gays seeds comming on?....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

gays? wtfffff lmfaoooooooooooooooooo soz ment garys.....dang......


imcjayt said:


> hows mrs gays seeds comming on?....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

thats it im getting a bolloking off her now.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> On a completely seperate note is that light running ok for ya? Just realised ive not asked since ya got it lol


done the job nicely mate for the cpl weeks i needed it cheers now the mrs is gonna be using it in her little 2 plant grow, im finally takin a step up and joining the big boys lol getting a 600 on friday.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man glad for ya lad...bet u counting the days lol....


lol ive been counting the day for nearly 2years since i had to pack my last grow away coz of this nigerian piece of shit..................and believe you me there will be some fucking retribution rain down on that cunt soon enough lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey all how are we all today and IMC its MRS M not mrs garys or gays haha. Well my seeds have popped about 1cm above soil and the casings are just about off and I can see the first sight of green underneath. Thinking of ditching the autos though and taking 2 of garys cuttings.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

finally sae, fuck id be pissed if some noggor done that to me, i cant grow after this lot anyway, so im just init for the money till i can get somewhere to grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Hey all how are we all today and IMC its MRS M not mrs garys or gays haha. Well my seeds have popped about 1cm above soil and the casings are just about off and I can see the first sight of green underneath. Thinking of ditching the autos though and taking 2 of garys cuttings.


Well done, you seem to have learnt in a couple of days that which normally takes new member s a few grows to realise, there maybe promise for you yet lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> finally sae, fuck id be pissed if some noggor done that to me, i cant grow after this lot anyway, so im just init for the money till i can get somewhere to grow


You moving as well then?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers sae picking up things from the hubby and use guys on here lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 29, 2013)

So, is this pysco & exo the strongest green around ? Whoes smoked it ? If so , why grow comercial shiz from the likes of attitude ? I'm tierd of growing weed that disappoints !, evening lads by the way, my exodus cheese turned out lovely , but bearly an ounce ! Ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> bizzlemynizzle, how much would you charge for an oz? mates rates and non mates rates


Mates rates singles 170-180 anyfucker i don't know same or up to 200 depends non quality folk are fussy round here


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You moving as well then?


gonna have to mate, after this grow ill buy every last piece of equip i need for a 1200w grow, then i can invest some of my money into resale, an make abit of dough that way, hopefully with my new job, and a little bit of dirty income i should be able to save up abit for 6month rent or so. hopefully my mam moves out, im getting this flat which has 3 bedrooms, but if she still hasnt im gonna have to go out on my own, time is money and being without a grow for a couple month will put production down.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mates rates singles 170-180 anyfucker i don't know same or up to 200 depends non quality folk are fussy round here


can i be ur mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Cheers sae picking up things from the hubby and use guys on here lol


It will all come together in time  I will however highly reccommend reading thru some threads by a member on this site called Uncle Ben, good old simple growing that does not rely on all these boosters n other shit people seem insistent on wasting their money on lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> gonna have to mate, after this grow ill buy every last piece of equip i need for a 1200w grow, then i can invest some of my money into resale, an make abit of dough that way, hopefully with my new job, and a little bit of dirty income i should be able to save up abit for 6month rent or so. hopefully my mam moves out, im getting this flat which has 3 bedrooms, but if she still hasnt im gonna have to go out on my own, time is money and being without a grow for a couple month will put production down.


If you know anyone that is a council tenant n will be getting a mortgage in about a years time i know a little summat that may help you out in the long run, easy dodge into a council place....wont help ya in the next 12 months but from 12months onwards ya will be golden lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

@ kode if unwanna collect lmao 

@ sae in read that last nyt I'm going to try one plantnon cheap normal shop bought shit and if its the same quality quantity that's the way I'm.going Lol fuck paying £20 for a litre of boost u vmcan get a 12yr aged malt whisky for a tenner lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Hey all how are we all today and IMC its MRS M not mrs garys or gays haha. Well my seeds have popped about 1cm above soil and the casings are just about off and I can see the first sight of green underneath. Thinking of ditching the autos though and taking 2 of garys cuttings.


I ve just offended my wife by comparing her family to the dancing banjos out of Deliverence, apart from that alls well thanks


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> It will all come together in time  I will however highly reccommend reading thru some threads by a member on this site called Uncle Ben, good old simple growing that does not rely on all these boosters n other shit people seem insistent on wasting their money on lol


Thabks for the advice I will look him up


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If you know anyone that is a council tenant n will be getting a mortgage in about a years time i know a little summat that may help you out in the long run, easy dodge into a council place....wont help ya in the next 12 months but from 12months onwards ya will be golden lol


i bet thats in england though? that would be decent if im on my feet to get a big op on the go....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

ohhh fuck


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ kode if unwanna collect lmao
> 
> @ sae in read that last nyt I'm going to try one plantnon cheap normal shop bought shit and if its the same quality quantity that's the way I'm.going Lol fuck paying £20 for a litre of boost u vmcan get a 12yr aged malt whisky for a tenner lol


if u pick me up from the train station  yeah cash up front and ofc ill come down for it.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> I ve just offended my wife by comparing her family to the dancing banjos out of Deliverence, apart from that alls well thanks


 Haha u will have some makin up to do lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

@iikode check ur inbox


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

My local train station then Yeh man is like to hook with ya get batterd on the town for a bit Lol show u the ropes like


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My local train station then Yeh man is like to hook with ya get batterd on the town for a bit Lol show u the ropes like


yeah mate, well this harvest is just for start up so i can earn without growing, no doubt ill be buying you lot out of stock


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha u will have some makin up to do lol


no probs its all squared away...she agrees...stupid fukin people r just that...theres no tellin em......


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> no probs its all squared away...she agrees...stupid fukin people r just that...theres no tellin em......


Haha love it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Oi miss Gary stop Nickim all his equipment n shit go and buy ya own Lol I'd piss me self if you out grew him lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi miss Gary stop Nickim all his equipment n shit go and buy ya own Lol I'd piss me self if you out grew him lmao


Haha what's the point in bying my own its more fun to steal his


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ kode if unwanna collect lmao
> 
> @ sae in read that last nyt I'm going to try one plantnon cheap normal shop bought shit and if its the same quality quantity that's the way I'm.going Lol fuck paying £20 for a litre of boost u vmcan get a 12yr aged malt whisky for a tenner lol


And on that very note.........have decided im gonna do my first grow in the new place on some ridiculously cheap nutes n soil from wilko`s to show all you newer members in here that all these boosters n shit are just a waste of money an that decent bud can be grown quite easily on just tomato nutes llmao

Basic recipe is......John Innes soil from wilkos an a cheap shitty bottle of tomato nutes from the pound shop or some shit and thats it lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawn, yeah water helped em mate, there must be a dry spot or summit in the soil, it was still damp on all of em, except the big one that think drinks rivers its all roots now so in need of a repotting, but only wanna do it a week before flower, so they got some space to grow roots in the stretch, read it somewhere give em room to grow at the start of flower an they be happpy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha what's the point in bying my own its more fun to steal his


Be even better when he steals.your crop Lol slowly getting my gurt into it but.she ain't that bothered.Lolthimk I'm.glad


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> And on that very note.........have decided im gonna do my first grow in the new place on some ridiculously cheap nutes n soil from wilko`s to show all you newer members in here that all these boosters n shit are just a waste of money an that decent bud can be grown quite easily on just tomato nutes llmao
> 
> Basic recipe is......John Innes soil from wilkos an a cheap shitty bottle of tomato nutes from the pound shop or some shit and thats it lol


iv got cheap nutes, they p in the npk is only 1 lower than biogrow, shouldnt have wasted my money on biogrow before giving it a try, fuckin tenner down i coulda used that for other grow shit i need lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi miss Gary stop Nickim all his equipment n shit go and buy ya own Lol I'd piss me self if you out grew him lmao


she's a thieving wee bitch lol always taking my shit, clothes, car, grow equipment nothing is sacred in my house whats mine is hers and whats hers is hers lmao,
and hahahahahahahahaha if she outgrows me on her 1st attempt i'd be as well giving up gardening all together lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shawn, yeah water helped em mate, there must be a dry spot or summit in the soil, it was still damp on all of em, except the big one that think drinks rivers its all roots now so in need of a repotting, but only wanna do it a week before flower, so they got some space to grow roots in the stretch, read it somewhere give em room to grow at the start of flower an they be happpy


Good good glad to help normally silting is sure sign of thirst  when I water em I try and pour a full jug on each different space in the pot if ya get wot I mean and a little bit of run off then you know she's quenched good n proper


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Be even better when he steals.your crop Lol slowly getting my gurt into it but.she ain't that bothered.Lolthimk I'm.glad


Haha no chance he stealing mine u should encourage her more means if u aint available she can look after ure ladys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Mr n Mrs gay u want any blueys???? Lol try a get rid of clones and blueys I might open a shop on sr lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good glad to help normally silting is sure sign of thirst  when I water em I try and pour a full jug on each different space in the pot if ya get wot I mean and a little bit of run off then you know she's quenched good n proper


i usually give em a good drenchin 2-3 2l jugs make sure they get a drink, then leave em to dry for a couple days, weather must be gettin to em, hasnt been below 29 even at night just aint no draft comin in from outside ffs, tonight there is tho,so ill see some proper scottish temps, non of this lucky sun that jus came along to fuck us all except moggys


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

sea so whats this deal with the council house? pay retn and u get it or what?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha no chance he stealing mine u should encourage her more means if u aint available she can look after ure ladys


He'll..Scrump.it wen ya I'm bed Lol .. Yeh she can look after em she waters em ifninaimt there and shit but she don't know much ... she knows when there ready for chop tho lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hey Mr n Mrs gay u want any blueys???? Lol try a get rid of clones and blueys I might open a shop on sr lmao


cheers mate but only really smoke weed dont take much else these days since we had the kids


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh kode mine were drinking a little more but they calmed down now bless em can't believe how frosty they are now gonna be some good shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Well poppes 2 blues smoking a fatty got a nice buzz on the go at the min 

If.u get a fem off.one if those haze seeds you'll love it u gotta top rhe fuck out of it and tie. her down but god what a smoke she is can't wait til I van take cuts off mine if its fem Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well poppes 2 blues smoking a fatty got a nice buzz on the go at the min
> 
> If.u get a fem off.one if those haze seeds you'll love it u gotta top rhe fuck out of it and tie. her down but god what a smoke she is can't wait til I van take cuts off mine if its fem Lol


so they jut regulars then mate not fem seeds ?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh kode mine were drinking a little more but they calmed down now bless em can't believe how frosty they are now gonna be some good shit


yeah i think if these temps dont chill out ima just give em a little everyday, they are all roots now so drinking all they can get.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so they jut regulars then mate not fem seeds ?


Ones a fem can't remember what it is but the other 2 came off my best haze plant there weren't any balls sonfuck knows how they got there but I've c:racked one outdoors and its a fem I've dome another 3 in the tent but don't know the Suez yet sonfuck knows but from what I've read they shud be female 95% true ton there mother

Oh and the one I'm on about taking cuts from is a regular from attitude . Rare dankness ghost train haze #1 check it out its pukka gear


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ones a fem can't remember what it is but the other 2 came off my best haze plant there weren't any balls sonfuck knows how they got there but I've c:racked one outdoors and its a fem I've dome another 3 in the tent but don't know the Suez yet sonfuck knows but from what I've read they shud be female 95% true ton there mother


kl i'll let u know how they go


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i bet thats in england though? that would be decent if im on my feet to get a big op on the go....


As far as i know mate it will work with most councils in the UK, takes 12months from start to finish minimum tho


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ones a fem can't remember what it is but the other 2 came off my best haze plant there weren't any balls sonfuck knows how they got there but I've c:racked one outdoors and its a fem I've dome another 3 in the tent but don't know the Suez yet sonfuck knows but from what I've read they shud be female 95% true ton there mother


u should clone ur outdoor ones mate, the haze if that was the last seed u had ofit, might have been crossed weith the ak that had balls didnt it?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> As far as i know mate it will work with most councils in the UK, takes 12months from start to finish minimum tho


could u explain or are u aloud?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

hey lads give the mrs some +rep she's feeling left out lol i'll make her get pics up 2morro of her 2 plants as they should be opened up by then.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u should clone ur outdoor ones mate, the haze if that was the last seed u had ofit, might have been crossed weith the ak that had balls didnt it?


Yeh the ak had balls the wanker . But ingot 1original breeders seed left and I've cracked another one which is well on its way


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

look yer all cunts and reprobates, none of ya know fuk all now wind ya neck in and go do one!!

wankers.

cant belive i cnt take no physco cuts, ffs, i guess livers its gunna have to be but cant for a week till see if these root or not BOLLOX,


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

what do you guys look for when selecting a mum or do you just take cuts and swap them into the veg room while the others flower?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hey lads give the mrs some +rep she's feeling left out lol i'll make her get pics up 2morro of her 2 plants as they should be opened up by then.


Lol typical woman


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

hows she manage to use the internet mate? dont tell me you let her out the kitchen?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look yer all cunts and reprobates, none of ya know fuk all now wind ya neck in and go do one!!
> 
> wankers.
> 
> cant belive i cnt take no physco cuts, ffs, i guess livers its gunna have to be but cant for a week till see if these root or not BOLLOX,



Hahahaja says the one who cant set a timer and fucks up a pyscosis lmao  u want any blueys big lad I'll donemnyoubfor a fiver a tab Lol bargain


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sea so whats this deal with the council house? pay retn and u get it or what?


lol nah even simpler than that mate,takes 12 months tho.....

Basically find someone in a council house/flat that will be getting a mortgage n buying their own house in about a years time, get them to put you (on paper only) as their "partner/boyfriend etc" on the tenancy (of course you will sort em out a drink/weed/money for this lol), once you have been on the tenancy for 12months and 1 week without incident n the rents been paid on time then they can move out/remove themselves from the tenancy as you "broke up and he/she is moving back in with their family" which will leave you as the sole tenant on the tenancy, at this point you should roll a fat blunt, spark up and sit back and admire YOUR new council place.......an its all perfectly legal lol

For this to work you will need to go onto the local councils website and read through their housing policy to confirm the minmum time needed for you to be on the tenancy before it can be transferred into your name only as it differs council to council


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> hows she manage to use the internet mate? dont tell me you let her out the kitchen?


If that's me your talking about then u should know this bitch can do a lot of things and one things for sure I don't belong in a kitchen I'm too good for that shit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

we;; i was a naughty boy.....chekd on this bud lot are mostly cloudy or amba so i cut the fukka and gonna dry it.......heres wet waight........a lot of that gonna go tho......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> If that's me your talking about then u should know this bitch can do a lot of things and one things for sure I don't belong in a kitchen I'm too good for that shit lol


shut up and get back in the kitchen woman


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yes and make me a coffee 2 shug thankyou please.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> shut up and get back in the kitchen woman


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nah even simpler than that mate,takes 12 months tho.....
> 
> Basically find someone in a council house/flat that will be getting a mortgage n buying their own house in about a years time, get them to put you (on paper only) as their "partner/boyfriend etc" on the tenancy (of course you will sort em out a drink/weed/money for this lol), once you have been on the tenancy for 12months and 1 week without incident n the rents been paid on time then they can move out/remove themselves from the tenancy as you "broke up and he/she is moving back in with their family" which will leave you as the sole tenant on the tenancy, at this point you should roll a fat blunt, spark up and sit back and admire YOUR new council place.......an its all perfectly legal lol
> 
> For this to work you will need to go onto the local councils website and read through their housing policy to confirm the minmum time needed for you to be on the tenancy before it can be transferred into your name only as it differs council to council


thats what my mams gonna do with me, make me a second tennant or summit didnt know it took 12 month


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Listen bawbags just cause am a female don't mean I don't know shit and u can shove ure kitchen work up ure ass and do it yourself lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> shut up and get back in the kitchen woman


i wonder whos gettin a knee to the baws tonight unaware, asleep....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> do it yourself lol


my mum does a pretty good job, no need for me to go in there and fuck up her cleaning lmfao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes and make me a coffee 2 shug thankyou please.....


Hahaha what u hopin for there aint no flyin fuckin pigs in the sky


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

ha ha u just got told.........looks like im makin me own brew 2 gary......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Listen bawbags just cause am a female don't mean I don't know shit and u can shove ure kitchen work up ure ass and do it yourself lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i wonder whos gettin a knee to the baws tonight unaware, asleep....


knee to the baws? more like a knife in the chest, u lot dont know ma missus lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i wonder whos gettin a knee to the baws tonight unaware, asleep....


Exactly a fuckin hard knee to the baws


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> we;; i was a naughty boy.....chekd on this bud lot are mostly cloudy or amba so i cut the fukka and gonna dry it.......heres wet waight........a lot of that gonna go tho......View attachment 2755322


Eager beaver Lol.make sure you trim.before u dry it! What UA doin with ya trim?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> knee to the baws? more like a knife in the chest, u lot dont know ma missus lmao


balance ur baws on a lockback


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well gonna try n make bit of hash with the shug leafs and popcorn buds.......the others will be comming down in a week.......got 3 of them main colas on each plant that size.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Eager beaver Lol.make sure you trim.before u dry it! What UA doin with ya trim?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Exactly a fuckin hard knee to the baws


wait till he turns over not facing u and pull his balls from between his legs and ride hime like a piggy, thatl teach him, make his own damn oven pizzas


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

be sending a few testers out of that one.....wink.......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> be sending a few testers out of that one.....wink.......


here it is. u know i love u muscleman


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well gonna try n make bit of hash with the shug leafs and popcorn buds.......the others will be comming down in a week.......got 3 of them main colas on each plant that size.....


 Yeh fucknchuckin that shit when ya can make hash out of it seen as ya don't smoke I'll sample it for ya ))


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> be sending a few testers out of that one.....wink.......


im an official cannabis tester m8 i'll give u an official smoke report just send a few grams of ur finest bud my way.....honest


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

cor i feel for garry in some ways, nothing worse than a gobby woman....on the other hand he has himself to blame for not training her well. you have to put your time in with slaves to get the best out of em...also dont let your emotions get in the way, you must remember you are a man and deserve your clothes washed and ironed aswell as dinner ready...and refuse to accept any less and no microwave dinners for christ sake.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

ill give it a good few weeks drying tho b4 send....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh fucknchuckin that shit when ya can make hash out of it seen as ya don't smoke I'll sample it for ya ))


yeah me too


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well if i make the hash and it sucsessfull was for the lads anyways......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats what my mams gonna do with me, make me a second tennant or summit didnt know it took 12 month


It varies council to council mate, best bet is to look up ya local councils housing policy n look in there, EVERYTHING you need to know about council housing in your area will be in that document


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> cor i feel for garry in some ways, nothing worse than a gobby woman....on the other hand he has himself to blame for not training her well. you have to put your time in with slaves to get the best out of em...also dont let your emotions get in the way, you must remember you are a man and deserve your clothes washed and ironed aswell as dinner ready...and refuse to accept any less and no microwave dinners for christ sake.


she has her moments but generally she's bearable lol but fuck the dinners i'll make my own, i actually wanna see my harvest not be dead from food poisoning b4 lol,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

from looking at it feeling it.....bud dose look nice n dence....solid 2....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well if i make the hash and it sucsessfull was for the lads anyways......


Feckin top lad it will be successful don't worry bout that my first time worked so I'm sure hours will


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> cor i feel for garry in some ways, nothing worse than a gobby woman....on the other hand he has himself to blame for not training her well. you have to put your time in with slaves to get the best out of em...also dont let your emotions get in the way, you must remember you are a man and deserve your clothes washed and ironed aswell as dinner ready...and refuse to accept any less and no microwave dinners for christ sake.


First off asshole I will accept gobby as I do stand my ground but I aint no fuckin dog so don't need trained and as for the rest of the pish u spoutin I'd go see a doctor cause sure sounds like u banged ure head real hard and woke up in the wrong fuckin centuary I hate to tell u its 2013 not 1953


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

just go knock a bird up kode and make her wear a burka for a month while playing the race card, let her go down as a single parent and you get to keep bringing your wages into the house hold  just do as you do with the growing and tell noone.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

Evening boys and girl 
think I'm gonna book another trip to dam for November, gonna go for 4 nights tho this time, 2 days jus don't cut it!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer will be ordering them bags this week got them saved on me bay......lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin top lad it will be successful don't worry bout that my first time worked so I'm sure hours will


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

IMC I think it should be ladys first on the testers haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

have u got any of these there good yano


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

is it only the bud leafs or chook all the fukers in?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> First off asshole I will accept gobby as I do stand my ground but I aint no fuckin dog so don't need trained and as for the rest of the pish u spoutin I'd go see a doctor cause sure sounds like u banged ure head real hard and woke up in the wrong fuckin centuary I hate to tell u its 2013 not 1953


shhh dont want my gf reading that she might get ideas and start wanting to rebel lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening boys and girl
> think I'm gonna book another trip to dam for November, gonna go for 4 nights tho this time, 2 days jus don't cut it!


m8 i went for 4 nights in january and spent a fucking fortune, over 250quid on smoke alone, think next time im gonna go for 2 days to try give my wallet a break


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> IMC I think it should be ladys first on the testers haha


Ppffffffttttttttt gyal dem crazy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

When's the cannabis cup on? Is it October?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

fuk off u wldnt make me a brew......lol ha......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> IMC I think it should be ladys first on the testers haha


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening boys and girl
> think I'm gonna book another trip to dam for November, gonna go for 4 nights tho this time, 2 days jus don't cut it!



ill be going for innovation in the dam, dunno if your into drum n bass lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> When's the cannabis cup on? Is it October?


usually its November mate


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> m8 i went for 4 nights in january and spent a fucking fortune, over 250quid on smoke alone, think next time im gonna go for 2 days to try give my wallet a break


careful gary sounds like a confession that does lol, on smoke alone....the rest was spent on food im sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Never been dam indomt know what I'd spend more on weed hash or gash lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

so 54g wet what will that be dry roughly


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> m8 i went for 4 nights in january and spent a fucking fortune, over 250quid on smoke alone, think next time im gonna go for 2 days to try give my wallet a break


Yeah I went in January for 2 nights, it fucking flew by tho. And I kno what u mean about spending a shed load. 7 euros a pint! What the fucks that about!


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk off u wldnt make me a brew......lol ha......


Haha well I only make coffee in the morns


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so 54g wet what will that be dry roughly


about 10-15g if ur lucky mate but probs a little less


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

lol at rep comment gary ha ha ha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> cor i feel for garry in some ways, nothing worse than a gobby woman....on the other hand he has himself to blame for not training her well. you have to put your time in with slaves to get the best out of em...also dont let your emotions get in the way, you must remember you are a man and deserve your clothes washed and ironed aswell as dinner ready...and refuse to accept any less and no microwave dinners for christ sake.


this boy was askin me for acid earlier, now he comes out with this shit, are you demented or summit woman as slaves?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk off u wldnt make me a brew......lol ha......


Ill swap u a brew for a smoke haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> is it only the bud leafs or chook all the fukers in?


From what ive seen looking round on the site everyone seems to chuck the huge main fan leaves n stems and use everything else, although not having made my own hash before i could be wrong lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

never weigh wet bud it only causes upset lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I went in January for 2 nights, it fucking flew by tho. And I kno what u mean about spending a shed load. 7 euros a pint! What the fucks that about!


yeah i know mate ended up going to lidl in the dam and buying there beers at 25cents a bottle lol tanned a load of them before going out each night, the snow was a fucking killer in january there as well


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never been dam indomt know what I'd spend more on weed hash or gash lol


fuck the kids fuck the wife, me n u can go next year sometime when im flappin cash around


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> this boy was askin me for acid earlier, now he comes out with this shit, are you demented or summit woman as slaves?


get a sense of humor for fuck sake you miserable cunt? im giving it all the mouth about women being slaves....it was fucking me who cooked for my gf earlier today lol....typical man hey all mouth when she aint looking haha. and the acid isnt for a woman where did you get that from? i wouldnt dream of hurting a woman thats low in my books.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so 54g wet what will that be dry roughly


Dry weight is normally roughly 15-30% of wet weight so prob roughly 10-20g


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck the kids fuck the wife, me n u can go next year sometime when im flappin cash around


fucking RIU lads trip to the dam 2014


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

no u can sit there and smell garys....lol


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Ill swap u a brew for a smoke haha


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

think ill get 10-20g in total from all my autos lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yehndumna weigh wet unwanted be happy when unwiefh it again lmao


Fuck blues have kicked in lmaon


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> get a sense of humor for fuck sake you miserable cunt? im giving it all the mouth about women being slaves....it was fucking me who cooked for my gf earlier today lol....typical man hey all mouth when she aint looking haha. and the acid isnt for a woman where did you get that from? i wouldnt dream of hurting a woman thats low in my books.


aint realy funny, u been here 10 mins u askin to buy acid off me, for all i know you could be a single white male aged 25-50 with a passion for burning woman with acid.

specially the way you went into detail about training her, you got a secret basement or somthing?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well at them est looking at plants shld make the 2 , 2 n half oz per 1


Saerimmner said:


> Dry weight is normally roughly 15-30% of wet weight so prob roughly 10-20g


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking lads RIU lads trip to the dam 2014


the best of us should defo do that, pack away harvest money for a trip there and just wreck the place


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aint realy funny, u been here 10 mins u askin to buy acid off me, for all i know you could be a single white male aged 25-50 with a passion for burning woman with acid.


^^^^hahahah^^^ im actually laughing like fuck at that


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no u can sit there and smell garys....lol


I will just take his then lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i know mate ended up going to lidl in the dam and buying there beers at 25cents a bottle lol tanned a load of them before going out each night, the snow was a fucking killer in january there as well


Yeah I turned up and forgot to bring a fuckin jacket like a fuckin daft cunt lol. ended up buying a hoodie for like 35 euros from river island!
yeah I bought some beers from some supermarket near my hotel, save ya self a fortune. Still blitzed like 400 quid in 3 days and that was holding back lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking RIU lads trip to the dam 2014


TBH mate I think its long overdue, been here near on 3 years now n not one meet up in the dam lol.......gotta wait for Dura to get outta clink tho as I reckon he would be a funny cunt to take with us lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh that would be a good. Weekend wed have to get a wheel chair for ice tho lmao and one of them dog collar things round me cocknsoni can't donkey with it lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aint realy funny, u been here 10 mins u askin to buy acid off me, for all i know you could be a single white male aged 25-50 with a passion for burning woman with acid.


Haha too fuckin funny


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the best of us should defo do that, pack away harvest money for a trip there and just wreck the place


yeah and this is why people hate foreigners . i say lets not wreck it but do something better. volunteer for a green house.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

and leave the poor bloke with out no smoke...that aint verry nice of u mrs gary.....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> I will just take his then lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehndumna weigh wet unwanted be happy when unwiefh it again lmao
> 
> 
> Fuck blues have kicked in lmaon


Yeah its obvious when they kick in as you start typing like Ic3 lol (no offence IC3 lol)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH mate I think its long overdue, been here near on 3 years now n not one meet up in the dam lol.......gotta wait for Dura to get outta clink tho as I reckon he would be a funny cunt to take with us lol


for sure mate would be a good buzz some of the lads meeting up in the dam, ive just got a mental picture in my head of a Hanover style weekend with all the riu boys


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that would be a good. Weekend wed have to get a wheel chair for ice tho lmao


wed all need wheelchairs mate, sambo would be pilled/drink/weeded out his nut, ud be on the blues, sea be fighting with bouncers, ic3 be shoutin racist remarks at noggors, don would be sniffin lines as long as the great wall of china traintracking it up both nostrils, and id be dribblin in wheelchair tryin to light my joint.

didnt have anything funny for the rest of u


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> aint realy funny, u been here 10 mins u askin to buy acid off me, for all i know you could be a single white male aged 25-50 with a passion for burning woman with acid.
> 
> specially the way you went into detail about training her, you got a secret basement or somthing?


the first rule of the fight club is dont talk about the fight club  just waiting on more rockwool cubes to put between the plywood down there so noone can hear her.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wed all need wheelchairs mate, sambo would be pilled/drink/weeded out his nut, ud be on the blues, sea be fighting with bouncers, ic3 be shoutin racist remarks at noggors, don would be sniffin lines as long as the great wall of china traintracking it up both nostrils, and id be dribblin in wheelchair tryin to light my joint.
> 
> didnt have anything funny for the rest of u


ive got you all covered on that part. what kinda wheelchairs? better than be the hospitals shits.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

cheers.....


iiKode said:


> wed all need wheelchairs mate, sambo would be pilled/drink/weeded out his nut, ud be on the blues, sea be fighting with bouncers, ic3 be shoutin racist remarks at noggors, don would be sniffin lines as long as the great wall of china traintracking it up both nostrils, and id be dribblin in wheelchair tryin to light my joint.
> 
> didnt have anything funny for the rest of u


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> the first rule of the fight club is dont talk about the fight club  just waiting on more rockwool cubes to put between the plywood down there so noone can hear her.


only 1? few b and q chains i reckon u could squish 4-5 down there, or get a couple asains and double ur load count.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers.....


youd be pumpin ur guns with a fag in ur mouth just posin in the mirror


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

its ok ill look after gary mrs gary be in safe hands with me.........................quick lets fuk of to amstersam...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

think my blues have kiked in to.....and aint fukin had non...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wed all need wheelchairs mate, sambo would be pilled/drink/weeded out his nut, ud be on the blues, sea be fighting with bouncers, ic3 be shoutin racist remarks at noggors, don would be sniffin lines as long as the great wall of china traintracking it up both nostrils, and id be dribblin in wheelchair tryin to light my joint.
> 
> didnt have anything funny for the rest of u


Erm........Just one thing.......if we are taking Sambo then flying may no be the best option lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2013)

good idea didnt think of that, can also train the asians up and shove them in a few rented properties to care for some plants  

Not sure about 4-5 though they tend to double in size and stretch if you leave the light on to much and most my timers break so it maybe tight for space


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

oy less of the mirror...lol


iiKode said:


> youd be pumpin ur guns with a fag in ur mouth just posin in the mirror


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wed all need wheelchairs mate, sambo would be pilled/drink/weeded out his nut, ud be on the blues, sea be fighting with bouncers, ic3 be shoutin racist remarks at noggors, don would be sniffin lines as long as the great wall of china traintracking it up both nostrils, and id be dribblin in wheelchair tryin to light my joint.
> 
> didnt have anything funny for the rest of u


PMSl funny as fuck let's stop talking bout it and sort it out I'm gag gin for it to go for the bannabis cup would be good


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ive got you all covered on that part. what kinda wheelchairs? better than be the hospitals shits.


i can see it now, wed all get arrested hand cuffed to wheel chairs lining up outside the docs office for a checkup before the cells, prolly be sambos or ic3's fault too screamin at noggors, or sambo just bein ARD suppose you cant help it sambo u were born that way/.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ive got you all covered on that part. what kinda wheelchairs? better than be the hospitals shits.


Got ya covered.........

[h=1]Man builds world's fastest mobility scooter[/h] [h=2]A plumber has built the fastest mobility scooter in the world, capable of hitting 69mph.[/h] 




Colin Furze riding the modified scooter Photo: GEOFF ROBINSON







8:26AM BST 13 Oct 2010


Colin Furze, 31, spent nearly three months converting the machine which has a powerful 125cc motorbike engine installed under the seat, five gears and twin exhausts. 

The petrol-powered super scooter, which is British racing green, can almost reach the national speed limit and keep up with cars on the motorway. 

It does 10 miles to the gallon and is nearly nine times faster than an average mobility scooter which glides along at just 8mph. 

"It is quite scary when I'm driving it fast as the frame is pretty flimsy and designed for going along at slow speeds," said Mr Furze, from Stamford, Lincs. 

"You can't take your eyes off the road when driving it as any rash steering decisions could make it flip over and the slightest dip or bump in the road makes it drift off course." 

Mr Furze decided to transform the scooter after he was given the machine by a friend. 
He was determined to build the fastest mobility scooter in the world and applied to Guinness to set the record as there wasn't one already in place. 
He was told his scooter would have to travel at least 61.4mph and still look like a commercial mobility scooter. 
"You hear lots of people complain about scooters going really slowly around supermarkets and blocking the aisles so I thought it would be a laugh to make a really fast one," he said. 
"I was told I could modify the engine but I wasn't allowed to change the appearance in any way so I couldn't give it bigger wheels or make it more stable. 
"I initially tried experimenting with battery power but I only got to about 30mph and the batteries died really quickly so I knew then it would have to be petrol powered." 
He removed a 125cc engine from his motorcross bike and spent a week rebuilding the frame of the scooter. 
"I was a bit nervous when I first started it up as I wasn't sure if it would work, but it sounded good and got to 64mph, then 69mph very quickly," he added. 
"I was worried it would be a real death trap to drive but it's not too bad when you get used to it. 
"It takes people by surprise as it looks like the real thing but it's really noisy when it gets going." 
Mr Furze is now going to do a time trial at the Santa Pod Raceway, Northants and hoping to gain a place in the Guinness Book of Records. 
"I will be wearing full leathers and a crash helmet for the record attempt," he said. "My aim is to hit 70mph - that would make me really happy."


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> PMSl funny as fuck let's stop talking bout it and sort it out I'm gag gin for it to go for the bannabis cup would be good


next year in round about jan-june should be a rough date, sea will have a few grows done, we will just have to time it right, lookin for a weekend not a week ye? shouldnt be too expensive then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> next year in round about jan-june should be a rough date, sea will have a few grows done, we will just have to time it right, lookin for a weekend not a week ye? shouldnt be too expensive then


book with easyjet and u get 2 nights hotel and ur flights for about £200 per person so not bad at all


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Erm........Just one thing.......if we are taking Sambo then flying may no be the best option lmao


yah prolly ferry will be better one of u cunts can rent a minivan or summit, is he on the no fly list?

you can have a smoke on a ferry right? like there aint no airports secuirity felling ur balls an shit, u just park up and go right?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

its ok sambos already offerd to pay for us all off his grow....


Garybhoy11 said:


> book with easyjet and u get 2 nights hotel and ur flights for about £200 per person so not bad at all


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Right I'm off as my battery about to die will upload pics tomoz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> next year in round about jan-june should be a rough date, sea will have a few grows done, we will just have to time it right, lookin for a weekend not a week ye? shouldnt be too expensive then


You will be better off booking it mon-thurs or summat, everyone goes for sneaky weekends away but not many go in the week coz of work so more spaces etc

Either that or look at Spannabis in Spain as opposed to the Cannabis cup, be a lot cheaper lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

lol take them out ya rampent rabbit then....bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Right I'm off as my battery about to die will upload pics tomoz


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You will be better off booking it mon-thurs or summat, everyone goes for sneaky weekends away but not many go in the week coz of work so more spaces etc
> 
> Either that or look at Spannabis in Spain as opposed to the Cannabis cup, be a lot cheaper lol


you can arrange it, am i fuck takin that responsibility


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yah prolly ferry will be better one of u cunts can rent a minivan or summit, is he on the no fly list?
> 
> you can have a smoke on a ferry right? like there aint no airports secuirity felling ur balls an shit, u just park up and go right?


Erm ill let Sambo explain this one to ya himself mate lmao

An as for ferries most of em are camera`d up to the eye balls n have crew members walking around in plain clothes coz of possible suicides etc so prob best to wait till ya off the ferry the other end, also they have crew members watch who drinks HEAVILY in the bars then follow em on camera to see if they attempt to drive a vehicle off the ferry or not, if you get in the drivers seat after drinking then you wont even get off the ferry ramp onto land before the local police will nab ya


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol take them out ya rampent rabbit then....bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


That might be the type of things u like to play with but I prefer the real deal now fuck off lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

2 fukin rite.......


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Erm ill let Sambo explain this one to ya himself mate lmao
> 
> An as for ferries most of em are camera`d up to the eye balls n have crew members walking around in plain clothes coz of possible suicides etc so prob best to wait till ya off the ferry the other end, also they have crew members watch who drinks HEAVILY in the bars then follow em on camera to see if they attempt to drive a vehicle off the ferry or not, if you get in the drivers seat after drinking then you wont even get off the ferry ramp onto land before the local police will nab ya


but you can get abit of green there for a cheeky j when you land? im just thinkin about takin a bit homw yaknow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh we gottabdonthisnlads in wanna meet ya allnspeciallynin dam would be feckin ace is show u lot how to smoke )))) lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh we gottabdonthisnlads in wanna meet ya allnspeciallynin dam would be feckin ace is show u lot how to smoke )))) lol


im sure we will meet, already gonna meet a few others on here, or thats the plan, just need to lay down the law on sambo yaknow cuz hes ARD

im gonna be training hard for this, at harvest ima be mogod for ages, build up my tolerance so when the time comes your all gonna be up in smoke vs me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you can arrange it, am i fuck takin that responsibility


tbh mate ive tried organising shit like this in the past, booking hotels,taking deposists etc an believe you me no matter how well you organise it someone will always be late paying/turning up or snashing up hotel room etc, hell of a lot fucking easier to just say to everyone " Amsterdam, 6th-10th february, all meet up in grey area iafternoon/evening" and then leave everyone the fuck alone to sort their own arrangements out lol anything else is just 150% pure fucking hassle


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> tbh mate ive tried organising shit like this in the past, booking hotels,taking deposists etc an believe you me no matter how well you organise it someone will always be late paying/turning up or snashing up hotel room etc, hell of a lot fucking easier to just say to everyone " Amsterdam, 6th-10th february, all meet up in grey area iafternoon/evening" and then leave everyone the fuck alone to sort their own arrangements out lol anything else is just 150% pure fucking hassle


good plan, but shawn im going with you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im sure we will meet, already gonna meet a few others on here, or thats the plan, just need to lay down the law on sambo yaknow cuz hes ARD
> 
> im gonna be training hard for this, at harvest ima be mogod for ages, build up my tolerance so when the time comes your all gonna be up in smoke vs me


Yehbwell sort him out Lol other wise well gibe him bad reps on sr lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> but you can get abit of green there for a cheeky j when you land? im just thinkin about takin a bit homw yaknow


Depends where you are on about mate......if amsterdam then im sure you wouldnt even be out the airport 3mins before finding something to smoke........if spain depends on the town but since its either legal or decriminalized (cant remember which) cant imagine it would be too hard to find weed there either lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

how could i forget indi? hel be pullin bubble bags in the corner hard at work with a spliff in his gob


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Depends where you are on about mate......if amsterdam then im sure you wouldnt even be out the airport 3mins before finding something to smoke........if spain depends on the town but since its either legal or decriminalized (cant remember which) cant imagine it would be too hard to find weed there either lol


spain would be good, weekend on the beach smokin some nice culero/morrocon/weed with some ice cold beers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Why am.I the only sane one on here lol or I on about the gash dash lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> spain would be good, weekend on the beach smokin some nice culero/morrocon/weed with some ice cold beers


Just looked, Spannabis 2014 is in Barcelona.....so just as/even more expensive than dam lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just looked, Spannabis 2014 is in Barcelona.....so just as/even more expensive than dam lol


that sound pretty good, everyone start saving we gotta least try, if not we can just go to the dam thats alot closer aint it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that sound pretty good, everyone start saving we gotta least try, if not we can just go to the dam thats alot closer aint it.


yeah when i flew from glasgow in january was only a 45 min flight to the dam


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> spain would be good, weekend on the beach smokin some nice culero/morrocon/weed with some ice cold beers


well after having a look these seem to be the european countries where weed is legal/decriminalised:

Netherlands
Spain
Switzerland
Czech Republic
Germany
Portugal

So maybe Amsterdam isnt the only option lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well after having a look these seem to be the european countries where weed is legal/decriminalised:
> 
> Netherlands
> Spain
> ...


i think somewhere nice and warm would be ideal, beer and joint sat gettin wrecked on a beach what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well after having a look these seem to be the european countries where weed is legal/decriminalised:
> 
> Netherlands
> Spain
> ...


my mate was i prague last year in the czech republic and said the smoke was pretty decent and easy to get most pubs had a supplier on site he also said as soon as u get out the airport guy come up asking if u wanna go shoot some guns and for a price take u out and let u loose on a load of assault rifles and shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh but red light district ??????? U mad its dam for me lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh but red light district ??????? U mad its dam for me lol


^good point, aint u got a missus tho u not worried? i know id be slammin every second girl in those glass windows

maybe we take ninja he can slap em around a bit or should we TRAIN him?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i think somewhere nice and warm would be ideal, beer and joint sat gettin wrecked on a beach what could possibly go wrong?


i think like the dam most of these countries only allow it in designated areas and public smoking of weed is still banned so the beach might be off the cards


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i think like the dam most of these countries only allow it in designated areas and public smoking of weed is still banned so the beach might be off the cards


mother fucka you serious? we criminals


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> mother fucka you serious? we criminals


yeah mate in the dam u need to be in a coffeeshop or ur own home, some hotels have smoking areas but not all of them,
also anywhere that sells weed in the dam isnt allowed to sell booze lol so u need to buy ur smoke then go elsewhere for a drink


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate in the dam u need to be in a coffeeshop or ur own home, some hotels have smoking areas but not all of them,
> also anywhere that sells weed in the dam isnt allowed to sell booze lol so u need to buy ur smoke then go elsewhere for a drink


if i can smoke a joint on the beach where im at now an get away with it, im sure it can be done in the dam/spain wherever


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ^good point, aint u got a missus tho u not worried? i know id be slammin every second girl in those glass windows
> 
> maybe we take ninja he can slap em around a bit or should we TRAIN him?


What happens I'm dam stays in dam if in see some Latin on with a great ass and tits IMA smash the fuck out of it lmao fuck it why not I'm a male


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i think like the dam most of these countries only allow it in designated areas and public smoking of weed is still banned so the beach might be off the cards


 I know people who have been to Czech an apparentely the police`s attitude over there is basically " dont care what you do providing you keep quiet n dont misbehave" , providing your not being a typical brit lager lout then they are just happy to leave you alone and happy that there are tourists spending their money over there, on the flip side however he also said that if you DO misbehave over there then getting a kicking in the cells/being raped/hospitalised for mouthing back at em is all to much a reality still

mate rckons he got chatting to one of the local coppers an they actually took their tea break to sit in a beach bar n have a smoke with him lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What happens I'm dam stays in dam if in see some Latin on with a great ass and tits IMA smash the fuck out of it lmao fuck it why not I'm a male


good point, this is gettin me excited, thatd be so much fun poor amsterdam its be wrecked with us init


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

ok so we should all see whos onit, sort out prices and everyone save up that amount of money buy a certain dates and all meet up ofcourse we shouldnt be blabbering about dates etc on here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm downnwithnthatb shit fam a lam just hope everyone pulls through and makes a good crowd wed fookin smash it lmao they'd Be out of stock


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm downnwithnthatb shit fam a lam just hope everyone pulls through and makes a good crowd wed fookin smash it lmao they'd Be out of stock


deffo we still got ages to sort out a place tho, im goin voting the dam, wouldnt mind smashing one of them dream girls in the windows, shawn we can share one lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

mate of mines FB status lol:

[h=5]dear mr Cameron after 4 years of the smoking ban 10,000 pubs have shut.. just imagine what could disappear if you banned halal meat..give it some thought eh[/h]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm downnwithnthatb shit fam a lam just hope everyone pulls through and makes a good crowd wed fookin smash it lmao they'd Be out of stock


if we all get some dates sorted and shit i'm there for sure no questions asked lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> deffo we still got ages to sort out a place tho, im goin voting the dam, wouldnt mind smashing one of them dream girls in the windows, shawn we can share one lmao


An providing you pay handsomely she will be more than willing to let you both lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well done bit of trimming will fin it off in morning...few wet waight pics...and side nugs of cola.......this what looks like....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well done bit of trimming will fin it off in morning...few wet waight pics...and side nugs of cola.......this what looks like....View attachment 2755462View attachment 2755463View attachment 2755465View attachment 2755469


Not knocking it or anything but seems to be rather a lot of white hairs n doesnt look swollen enough?

What strain is it an how long ya flower it for?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well done bit of trimming will fin it off in morning...few wet waight pics...and side nugs of cola.......this what looks like....View attachment 2755462View attachment 2755463View attachment 2755465View attachment 2755469


looks nice mate well done its a shame u wont get to try it with not smoking and shit but if u wanna send some my way i'll be more than happy to let u know how the quality is lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> deffo we still got ages to sort out a place tho, im goin voting the dam, wouldnt mind smashing one of them dream girls in the windows, shawn we can share one lmao



Hahahahanyes yes yes a nice little chink and well batter her high five over her n shit lmao she be like oh u likea so dericious lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An providing you pay handsomely she will be more than willing to let you both lol


i just need an avg price to work towards and im deffo there, you know roughly how much flights(probably go ferry thou) and hotel works out for say 3 nights? then i just gotta raise spending money


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahanyes yes yes a nice little chink and well batter her high five over her n shit lmao she be like oh u likea so dericious lmao


so dericious me ruv you rong time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i just need an avg price to work towards and im deffo there, you know roughly how much flights and hotel works out for say 3 nights? then i just gotta raise spending money


on average you'll pay about £200 for 2 night so prob about £250 for 3 thats flights and hotel


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

its on 9 weeks looked at that one...tri mainly cloudy and amba.....thats just a tester nug mate....others be comming down in week or so.....its blue cheese.....lot of pist are amber...


Saerimmner said:


> Not knocking it or anything but seems to be rather a lot of white hairs n doesnt look swollen enough?
> 
> What strain is it an how long ya flower it for?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

lol im deff gonna try a spliff...got to be done.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> looks nice mate well done its a shame u wont get to try it with not smoking and shit but if u wanna send some my way i'll be more than happy to let u know how the quality is lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> on average you'll pay about £200 for 2 night so prob about £250 for 3


so like a grand 2 hunner would smash it including spending money?

shawn u wanna be my partner? so we dont get lost jus like back in primary school


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Uve still took her toonearlybthoninthink


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i just need an avg price to work towards and im deffo there, you know roughly how much flights and hotel works out for say 3 nights? then i just gotta raise spending money


As far as im aware you can get easyjet/ryanair etc for less than £100 return, accomodation depends on what tupe of place ya go for hostel/b&b/hotel etc etc but last few times me mates have been they have found rooms in centre of town for less than £80 a night

Spending money i reckon honestly if everyone here is meeting up for a large one then ya should really budget for £400+ a day for spending money, more if ya gonna go crazy or want to post sum bits bback to UK


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so like a grand 2 hunner would smash it including spending money?


i'd be aiming more for £2200 if u want a really good time with ur wee chink and all to go with ur smoke lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its on 9 weeks looked at that one...tri mainly cloudy and amba.....thats just a tester nug mate....others be comming down in week or so.....its blue cheese.....lot of pist are amber...


What breeder? an 9weeks from 12/12 or 9 weeks from first flowers?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so dericious me ruv you rong time



Hahahahahaha Pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

barneys farm and 9 weeks from flip


Saerimmner said:


> What breeder? an 9weeks from 12/12 or 9 weeks from first flowers?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'd be aiming more for £2200 if u want a really good time with ur wee chink and all to go with ur smoke lol


yeah so like 2k all in, well least i got a marker to work towards.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeh if we gone gotta go hard ya get me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> barneys farm and 9 weeks from flip


theres ur problem mate u start counting the weeks from when u see the 1st flowers


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh if we gone gotta go hard ya get me


yahman, so what u wanna be my partner? on pussy patrol

if i go i dont want to remember a minute of it, then ill know it was a good time.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

10 weeks on my calinder from flip is the 3rd of aug...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

its a tester nug...........not me whole crop lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> barneys farm and 9 weeks from flip


just had a quick look n google n breeders reccommended flowering time is >60days but common consensus is 66-80 days depending on pheno n thats from first signs of flower not flip so thats roughly 9-11 weeks


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

there was quite a few amber tich on that one.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman, so what u wanna be my partner? on pussy patrol
> 
> if i go i dont want to remember a minute of it, then ill know it was a good time.


Pusaaay patrol John yeaahh of course mate as long as indonf wake upmwib u one me bed play in wiv ya seen Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman, so what u wanna be my partner? on pussy patrol
> 
> if i go i dont want to remember a minute of it, then ill know it was a good time.


Pusaaay patrol John yeaahh of course mate as long as indonf wake upmwib u one me bed play in wiv ya seen Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah so like 2k all in, well least i got a marker to work towards.


so 10-12 oz sold will sort ya


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

so yer...nother week then after 3rd of aug...shld b ok


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> there was quite a few amber tich on that one.....


There may have been but that is only 1 of a few ways to see if a bud is done................one sec i wanna see if i can find a certain piccy for ya


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well rest wont come down till i posted pics anyways of tich and buds......ill post on the 3rd and then a week later...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

@IMC here ya go......

Shamelessly stolen from another growing site i cant be bothered to name!!

*Harvest Time! Or is it?*

I have used this post at rollitup.org's forums every time I think my cannabis plants are ready for harvest. This is SpruceZeus's take on harvesting. It explains that marijuana plants should be given maximum time to ripen before harvest for the fullest effect. Take a look:


*Is it ready yet?: SpruceZeus's take on marijuana ripeness.*
*This is by no means meant to be the definitive guide to knowing when to chop your plant, only my views on the subject.*


*I'm personally of the opinion that 90% of the growers on this site (And probably in general) harvest too early. By letting the plants go a little longer you're ensuring that they've plumped as much as they're going to.*


*Despite popular opinion to the contrary(and don't fool yourself, the jury is still out on this one) Recent studies have shown;contrary to what was previously believed, that THC itself (And its predecessor THC-A) are quite guilty of causing the confusion and drowsiness associated with burnout and other cannabinoids (our friend CBN, and a handful of others) to be the catalyst (along with THC) to being 'high' rather than 'baked' *


*Regardless, whether or not there is any substance to the aforementioned study, it's easy to get the high you want.*


*If you want a soaring 'cerebral' high: Get yourself a tropical Sativa that contains a high level of THC-V and grow it until it is ripe. If you want the narcotic couch-lock stone, grow a rugged Indica until it's ripe. Notice a pattern of growing it until it's ripe? It's a really good rule to live by. OF course we have to remember that there is more to a good high than just THC. At last count there are at least 66 cannabinoids, and we don't know what most of them do.*

*Now a lot of people will tell you that you should harvest based on the color of your trichomes. But (again, in my opinion) that is far too simplistic and there are too many variables to make that an effective strategy. I've made that point a million times before and I'm not going to re-hash it here, (maybe just a bit) but rest assured there is more to the picture than just trichome color.*


*A ripe marijuana plant will be filled in, will have an amber tinge to the buds. The pistils should have browned (or orange-d) off and receded into the buds. The seed bracts should be swollen and the trichomes should be sticking straight out with bulbous ends. Also, because you're coming close to the end of plant's life cycle, the leaves should have yellowed off and started to die.*

*(One of my plants, 3 days before chop-chop.)*​


*Another very important reason to let your plants mature is Terpenoid production. Terpenes are responsible for a lot of the complex (and enjoyable) flavors that cannabis produces. Some of the most intense flavors are produced on the "down-slope" of cannabis's life cycle. My personal experience with this first came when i was growing GH Cheese (Greenhouse Seeds Cheese). One of the plants I harvested at 8 weeks and it tasted pretty nice and had pretty dense buds. The other I grew until about 9 1/2 weeks and it had most amazing, sour, skunky, delicious taste with rock hard buds.*


Here is my interpretation (and maybe exaggeration) of a scenario i see all too often...


Quote:*noob mcboob*:
(I'm a new grower and I've been reading all this great information about when it's time to harvest. There's pictures and everything!!!
​Look at my trichomes, they look nice and milky with a touch of amber just like the ones in the picture that says its harvest time now!!!)


*So i just have one question....*
​Does this look ready to you? 



*That plant is 4 weeks into 12/12 (flowering). Granted not all of the trichomes are that far along. And most people aren't going to harvest weed that looks like this. But my point with this is that you have to look at the big picture. Stop being so scientific and start being practical. I'm not anti knowledge, I just cant stand these "rules" that more often than not lead people down the wrong path.*


*Lets cut through the bull**** and spread good information in a way that is not so absolute. Or at very least explain the growth stages of cannabis making sure to mention that the pistils should have receded back into the bud before you chop. Regardless of trichome color.*


*If I could offer one piece of advice on picking the right time to harvest, it's all about watching the pistils. Not so much the color, but the movement. They should have receded into the bud and the seed bracts should be swollen.*
*It should look less like this...*
​* And more like this.*
​

*Trust me when I say, it is worth the excruciating wait. *​*(Submitted from SpruceZeus on rollitup.org. I take no credit in the contrivance of this post rather show it to others.) * 
3 comments 
Labels: bud, buds, cannabis, flowering, grow, growing, harvest, hps, marijuana, plant, plants 

*Nutrient deficiency / Overdose of Cannabis Explained.*

I found these informative scans of a book about nutrient problems dealing with Cannabis. Thanks to Klutter of Grasscity.org for providing these.​

​






This information is a must so you do not over/under fertiliz


INFO LINK;- http://tehbosh.blogspot.co.uk/2010_04_01_archive.html​


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> so 10-12 oz sold will sort ya


yeah like 10 would do, it i can get 220 in bulk, but im gonna save up every time i get abit of someoned harvest ill keep a little profit back for the trip, but im warning you shawn ur gonna need a bigger boat if u want to sell to me lmao, nah ill just have to see how it goes, cant realy say exactly whats what right now in this sorta biz, loadsa things to go wrong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman, so what u wanna be my partner? on pussy patrol
> 
> if i go i dont want to remember a minute of it, then ill know it was a good time.


Pusaaay patrol John yeaahh of course mate as long as indonf wake upmwib u one me bed play in wiv ya seen Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

so u rec a nother 2 weeks?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pusaaay patrol John yeaahh of course mate as long as indonf wake upmwib u one me bed play in wiv ya seen Lol


gtf u better not be sneekin up in my bed ill tell ur missus if u go that far no matter how fucked up you are thats too far, unless its bumfun ofcourse


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2013)

killer innit imc, if u think your tops are done chop it of and leave the bottom branches to finish flowering,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

well that was the plan lol.........well fuk it im in no rush.....they can go nother 4 weeks for me......not gonna wrek a good crop by taking them all early......


IC3M4L3 said:


> killer innit imc, if u think your tops are done chop it of and leave the bottom branches to finish flowering,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well that was the plan lol.........well fuk it im in no rush.....they can go nother 4 weeks for me......not gonna wrek a good crop by taking them all early......


Have a read of that article on previous page mate, will explain more about it than you will get outta this lot at this time of night lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

I like to leave em till most of the fan leaves have gone autumn colours yellow brown a n shit as well as trichrome check in


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 29, 2013)

yer i did just.....cheers lad.....


Saerimmner said:


> Have a read of that article on previous page mate, will explain more about it than you will get outta this lot at this time of night lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 29, 2013)

shawn go on skype mate, ur inbox is full or summit, an then we can have a proper chat on skyp.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i did just.....cheers lad.....


More than welcome mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2013)

Night all 10 FUCKING CHARACTERS FFS


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2013)

laters sae, im off myself now boys, up and out early to go wait for the fairy 2morro at the other gaff, catch u all later


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2013)

Night shit eayers


----------



## w33d c00ki3s (Jul 29, 2013)

120 an oz thats a good price i pay 220 an oz for blue cheese check that out for a kick in the swingers


----------



## indikat (Jul 29, 2013)

good one sae...I always judge wen its ready by the calx eating the hair, don't bother wiv a scope these days cba, imc yours arnt ready yet imo.....wats all this wiv young women these days complainin about cookin food for their families...tryin ta be men ...fink theres summin wrong with this...... pah wat fukin centuary u livin in, the first centuary in history where women cant cook lmfao :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

bit of dog kush to wet your appetites this morning uk'ers



regs are on sale at the BB site 50% off all of the pips, tomorrows last day of the sale


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit of dog kush to wet your appetites this morning uk'ers
> 
> View attachment 2755903View attachment 2755904View attachment 2755905View attachment 2755906
> 
> regs are on sale at the BB site 50% off all of the pips, tomorrows last day of the sale


nice an frosty don is she a medium yielder?, looks good resin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

this pheno is in about 2litres of coco and i pretty much gave her just over a weeks veg from cut so i wasn't expecting much off her, with more veg and soil hahah she yields nicely lad.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

That hasn't wet appetite don its wet minge Lol fookim looks gorgeous man real nice too job don
 theosters they grow about 3 inch a day now fuckinad Lol I'd.love to pull a pound off em ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol ta, I had to steak the others up last night. They're doing the dope fiend lean. Still a couple weeks to go on em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Hate tying buds.up feckin pain in the arse.has fairy landed yet Gary boy?

I know there ain't much there like but looks top quality mate as its the dog did it throw any nanners out??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Nope this cut doesn't. I've got old stock to play around with though


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

someone asked about supersoil, subcools receipe....I made it ....big effort lots f different shit...let it ferment got it rite but couldn't source azomite so used kelp and canna micro....humic acid from rootjuice an a bit o topmax....well it is not a balanced soil....too hot for veg, good for flower but heavy and u need lots of nutes still.......................soo I made my own receipe for m set up, it is instantly useable(subcools is months) but mine usually sits for few weeks....I don't use worm casting or half the shit he uses but I use lots of bat shit, bone meal perlite and blood bone fish...careful with this one is N hot....now I water through stretch as they don't need nutes and they are very frosty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

I was gonna do my next order through Bb.I want the smelly cherry psycho killer and the dog but folk have put me off using em. And I've got mi clones sussed now son shouldn't need seeds for a while now. Wouldn't mind a go in that though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeh it was me who was asking about super soil cheers mate sounds like some.work though. I've got fish blood and bone and sulphate I'm the garden for my ladies outside works fine.I'm gonna go for soil when kyle kusnmans Vegamatrix comes out that's when I'm.going soil route


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That hasn't wet appetite don its wet minge Lol fookim looks gorgeous man real nice too job don
> View attachment 2755967 theosters they grow about 3 inch a day now fuckinad Lol I'd.love to pull a pound off em ??


lol metal fence to keep out the chavs aye? LMAO


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

morning all....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol metal fence to keep out the chavs aye? LMAO


Pmsl Yeh the scabby cunts they'd lift the slabs off yanpatio round here lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning muscle dick


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

@bizzle fairy arrived safely mate cheers for that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Just.been to the compose.bin to get some.good stuff for the girlies since in chucked sum on rhenother day they loves it.so now its had a good rain I'm gonna Chuck some.more shitnroundnem they love it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2756009
> 
> @bizzle fairy arrived safely mate cheers for that


I hope.thve survived alright glad they've made it been getting a bit para about it Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I hope.thve survived alright glad they've made it been getting a bit para about it Lol


haha yeah was a little para myself lol but fuck it there here now, they look alright im just heading out now to get soil and shit to get them potted up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeh man that's it now we know we all good fam  I'm.sure they'll.tek off in soil Cuz I put some.granules in the coco and that it will love soil

Gimme sum.+ rep.then Lol I need.do catch up man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Cheers bredren Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Well just.before all that had a shower smashes the missis back doors in now I'm.chill in with a joint happy days  fuck it might not go back to work


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

just orderd some of them bags.......what u rec to these bulbs for veg?....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-MH-Metal-Halide-Indoor-Grow-Light-Bulb-for-Hydroponics-/121147860696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c34f9a6d8.


Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2756010
> 
> @sambo cheers mate fairy landed, looks and smells amazing dude just about to sample it now


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Woke up with the fattest boner so not able to get up for a piss just yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2756010
> 
> @sambo cheers mate fairy landed, looks and smells amazing dude just about to sample it now


wayya got ther m8? pretty had to see due o ambos wrapping!



ninja1 said:


> Woke up with the fattest boner so not able to get up for a piss just yet


 no mate thats your police baton u forgot to take of ya belt wen ur shift at plod station finished


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it was me who was asking about super soil cheers mate sounds like some.work though. I've got fish blood and bone and sulphate I'm the garden for my ladies outside works fine.I'm gonna go for soil when kyle kusnmans Vegamatrix comes out that's when I'm.going soil route


its only 10 mins u laze cun ...or 30 wiv ur back...wats wrong wiv it u got a diagnosis...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

that's Whitby need for those heavy buds works a fookin treat. @ indi Yeh I ama llazy cuntb and don't the missis let me know bowt lmao. I had 14 bricks land on the bottom of me back off a ten foot wall fucked me up foe 2 weeks I'm getting better now tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2756010
> 
> @sambo cheers mate fairy landed, looks and smells amazing dude just about to sample it now


just show the world exactly how the stuff ur bein sent is packed then, I wouldn't but each to their own. Should have tried to get the whole envelope in too so we can see ur addy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> just show the world exactly how the stuff ur bein sent is packed then, I wouldn't but each to their own. Should have tried to get the whole envelope in too so we can see ur addy lol



Ooops mg not happy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ooops mg not happy lol


I couldn't give a fuck m8 lol, just thot it'd be wiser to take a pic o the stuff inside and not the package


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i got myself one of them jml vac sealers. fucking belter for £40 with 2 massive rolls of bag things included.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol Yeh tbh in wanna see the goods I aint got xray vision lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got myself one of them jml vac sealers. fucking belter for £40 with 2 massive rolls of bag things included.


Is thatbsonuncan vac pack.me a q of that tasty looking dog????? ) kiss-ass


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got myself one of them jml vac sealers. fucking belter for £40 with 2 massive rolls of bag things included.


The smelly proff bags def do the job but one of them vac sealers would be handy as fuck, saves working with different sizes of bags and don't look as suspicious as a pile of them bags lying round ur house


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

this is the stuffy mans got in at thein it lovely . But inaint ever gonna find out who grew it or what strain it is bloody shame in tell ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

soz bizzle kidda but i've got nowt myself, smoked the last of my psycho yesterday so i'll be smoking that little lot til my next bit comes down. 

and just so you lot know, them smelly proof bags don't last forever. if your constantly opening and closing em they wear out canny quick


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah glad you got mate but pics of packaging methods on public forums not always the best idea lol each to there own tho.

i just ordered this bad boy lol with express delivery http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Quality-Vacuum-Sealer/dp/B001HBP7HW


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Nonprobs mate gotta try aint ya Lol. Just noticed your avi Shes holding a spoon mmmmmm mmmmmmmm fuck me yeah


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm off lads, lunchtimes over unfortunately lol, see ye's later


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol u lot are proper pros ain't ya lmao . Ceee beeeee mg and get some fuvkin work done


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> soz bizzle kidda but i've got nowt myself, smoked the last of my psycho yesterday so i'll be smoking that little lot til my next bit comes down.
> 
> and just so you lot know, them smelly proof bags don't last forever. if your constantly opening and closing em they wear out canny quick



yeah them smellyproofs are far from smellyproof lol do the job if you double up sometimes triple, but expensive.

these vacum sealers look pretty easy to use aswell, still fucking waiting on them things had a few others come threw that i thought would be behind what i really wanted lol just impatient fink its only been 7days with a weekend in them 7.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i looked at that proffessional one but to be honest it's practically exactly the same but you get a couple rolls of bags chucked in with the jml one. and it's loads of fun. sad fucker i know but i've been crushing allsorts


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i looked at that proffessional one but to be honest it's practically exactly the same but you get a couple rolls of bags chucked in with the jml one. and it's loads of fun. sad fucker i know but i've been crushing allsorts


that andrew james one wasnt much more expensiv tho than the jml, im gonna be the same lol vacum sealing everything lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

Ma Mrs was the same when she got in the mosaic scen....sat still and you got tiled fae her, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

morning/afternoon all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

exact same price mate. 39.99 doesn't seem to totally destroy weed either, flattens it obv but not wafer thin.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't know why you don't get those iron shut bags, never had any bother with them, cut them to whatever size you want, re-use them, and they are proven to work.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah glad you got mate but pics of packaging methods on public forums not always the best idea lol each to there own tho.
> 
> i just ordered this bad boy lol with express delivery http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Quality-Vacuum-Sealer/dp/B001HBP7HW


those mylar bags you iron closed do a pretty good job aswell, you get like a massive sheet and you fold it over and iron ur own sized bags.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Easy sae u all good mate? Can u change your name on here Cuz I'm thinking of changing to clone king lmao 4 days and when cutting the bottom of the netting off I spotted 1 tiny tiny little root sticking out the side lmao I'm bad as fuck mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Why don't u must buy a load of thick PVC sheeting cur it down to what size u went and iron seal it shut? Or t u ladstoo.proo for that lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you iikode, 

I must be speaking another language as I keep banging on about those (even posted a link a while back).

They are PROVEN to work. You can send up to 100g without any hassle....not that you always get paid when you do, lmfao, but you can do it! honest injuns!



iiKode said:


> those mylar bags you iron closed do a pretty good job aswell, you get like a massive sheet and you fold it over and iron ur own sized bags.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

to fukkin pro to clean their ears and actually listen to someone else, lmfao....



shawnybizzle said:


> Why don't u must buy a load of thick PVC sheeting cur it down to what size u went and iron seal it shut? Or t u ladstoo.proo for that lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah glad you got mate but pics of packaging methods on public forums not always the best idea lol each to there own tho.
> 
> i just ordered this bad boy lol with express delivery http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Quality-Vacuum-Sealer/dp/B001HBP7HW


ha ha orfered th exact same one yesterdaay


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae u all good mate? Can u change your name on here Cuz I'm thinking of changing to clone king lmao 4 days and when cutting the bottom of the netting off I spotted 1 tiny tiny little root sticking out the side lmao I'm bad as fuck mate


Yeah not bad mate jus indoors having a cuddle with lil un watching the rain n waiting for this fucking money to come thru so we can move lol.......oh n bout to run outta fags n all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

DST said:


> thank you iikode,
> 
> I must be speaking another language as I keep banging on about those (even posted a link a while back).
> 
> They are PROVEN to work. You can send up to 100g without any hassle....not that you always get paid when you do, lmfao, but you can do it! honest injuns!


little difference other than you can see through the bag not the foil. and it doesn't shrink wrap which is pretty fun!

horshes for corshes my scottish friend


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

DST said:


> thank you iikode,
> 
> I must be speaking another language as I keep banging on about those (even posted a link a while back).
> 
> They are PROVEN to work. You can send up to 100g without any hassle....not that you always get paid when you do, lmfao, but you can do it! honest injuns!


i have had a few orders in them, no double sealing nothing, just square packet, wrapped in something to make it feel flat in the envelope, works a treat couldnt even smell cheese through it till it was opened.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

all I can say is that I have had shrink wrapped stuff that you can smell, and that was also inside a box and shrink wrapped. Shrink wrapping is nae good unless the material that is being shrink wrapped is totally unpourous (which not many materials are!!!) I will swear by the iron seal bags every time. If you get a free roll that is 100metres long with your shrink wrap machine, I bet it isn't top quality. You get what you pay for my Geordie Chum!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

True that very few things are non porous but food grade bags most definitely are.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

That's me fucked work off, am going to the gym to work off the billion calories I drank this weekend.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Just stringing em up and check em out at day 37


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Gary fairys on its way fella


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

think am off to the pub, fuk work as well, pile of fukkin gash anyway....already done my 10 pint work out this afternoon so plenty alcoholic real estate available.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

habe untried this me this of cloning kode I'm given it a whirl now I'll.let yano if it works I've just taken another 2 off my fave b dream they were tinynshitty branches let's just hope they survive


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2756125 habe untried this me this of cloning kode I'm given it a whirl now I'll.let yano if it works I've just taken another 2 off my fave b dream they were tinynshitty branches let's just hope they survive


Just try taking a clone n chucking it in a pot of damp soil mate, worked well for me in the past but takes slightly longer to root


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just try taking a clone n chucking it in a pot of damp soil mate, worked well for me in the past but takes slightly longer to root


i tried that, they were all flopped over dead within 24 hours, but if u put em in a dome they last till they root.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2756125 habe untried this me this of cloning kode I'm given it a whirl now I'll.let yano if it works I've just taken another 2 off my fave b dream they were tinynshitty branches let's just hope they survive


nice wallpaper


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Same as mode sae in tried it the other day just flopped over within a hour funny ain't it how a dome keeps em alive lol

@ kode hahahahaaha yer cunt Yeh picked it myself . Say I've just been stringing the girls up with twine and infookinstink.oofweed Lol and itching all over again aarrggghhh

Oh and thanks for rep man safe fam a lam lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Same as mode sae in tried it the other day just flopped over within a hour funny ain't it how a dome keeps em alive lol
> 
> @ kode hahahahaaha yer cunt Yeh picked it myself . Say I've just been stringing the girls up with twine and infookinstink.oofweed Lol and itching all over again aarrggghhh


i think the leaves are the only thing on a cut that can drink, so humid enviroment keeps em up and perky
u wanna speak on skyp?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Well this jar method seems to be working I'll letbyano if they root or not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nice wallpaper


same as my toilet wallpaper that is,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as my toilet wallpaper that is,


Lol sis tour missis pic it too?? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Right I'm.gonna asknahaim will a 250 handle 10 clones as well as about 6 seedlings ??? Or shud in get a 400????


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I'm.gonna asknahaim will a 250 handle 10 clones as well as about 6 seedlings ??? Or shud in get a 400????


Nah you will be fine with the 250 mate if they are just clonesn small plants


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as my toilet wallpaper that is,


Lol sis tour missis pic it too?? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Nah you will be fine with the 250 mate if they are just clonesn small plants


Sound but in wanna veg em in there till there ready for flower aswell will this be all good Yeh??


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound but in wanna veg em in there till there ready for flower aswell will this be all good Yeh??


tbh mate i would keep clones under the 250 n use the 400 for ya vegging plants


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Ojband the plants that have been outside for 2 months have bigger stalks then the indoor that have been going 3 months mad what nature does


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound but in wanna veg em in there till there ready for flower aswell will this be all good Yeh??


 vegged 4 monsters with a 250, so you should be ok as long as you keep em smaller than usual


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> tbh mate i would keep clones under the 250 n use the 400 for ya vegging plants


This is my problem I've got 2 tents one for flower which I want running continuously and the other tent for raising clones And vegging I'll just have to get a 400 then switch em when they've grown up a bit Lol my heads fucked


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

DST said:


> Don't know why you don't get those iron shut bags, never had any bother with them, cut them to whatever size you want, re-use them, and they are proven to work.....


them mylar bags have got a good rep tho ive seen a few on the road offer no or very little refund because they are using them.

alot of the dutch vendors use them, i got a lump of hash today in them lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> vegged 4 monsters with a 250, so you should be ok as long as you keep em smaller than usual


True that I've had to litrally hammer the bitch down under the 250 she's massive think I've super cropped every top about 3 times tied her down but she still reachin or us it Cuz there ain't enough lumens to satisfie her???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just having myself a nice fat joint, then im gonna go start potting up these clones and get the 250w out to start them under, cant be arsed im too stoned already but it need to be done.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> This is my problem I've got 2 tents one for flower which I want running continuously and the other tent for raising clones And vegging I'll just have to get a 400 then switch em when they've grown up a bit Lol my heads fucked


Tbh then mate you will probably be better off using your veg tent to veg clones for bout a week then putting em into flower tent as a S.O.G, have a look at the video below n see what is possible with just clones n SOG lol 

Warning: music to video is massively shit n annoying so dont bother turning ya sound on lol

[video=youtube;3Sa1IIgmtqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY&amp;oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube .com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D3Sa1IIgmtqY&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

thats a classic vid tho sae i aint even gotta watch it to no the one lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> True that I've had to litrally hammer the bitch down under the 250 she's massive think I've super cropped every top about 3 times tied her down but she still reachin or us it Cuz there ain't enough lumens to satisfie her???


Could be that, or could be your light is too far away or could just be the genetics

What strain is it n how long you been vegging it for? Also what height did you want it to end up in flowering?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats a classic vid tho sae i aint even gotta watch it to no the one lol


yup, thing i find funny tho is how he dont even change his rockwool AT ALL, doesnt bother even pulling old roots out n is still pumping out more primo bud than most of the growers on this site with nice sterile rooms lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Tbh then mate you will probably be better off using your veg tent to veg clones for bout a week then putting em into flower tent as a S.O.G, have a look at the video below n see what is possible with just clones n SOG lol
> 
> Warning: music to video is massively shit n annoying so dont bother turning ya sound on lol
> 
> [video=youtube;3Sa1IIgmtqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sa1IIgmtqY&amp;oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube .com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D3Sa1IIgmtqY&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


Hmmmm does me wonder that looks good in flicked through it like Lol but then I'd have to keep a mother to clone off every 6 we eek or so wouldn't i but that no problem I gotta mother now. Aaahhhhhh all these feckin methods all I wanna do is that sog now lmao I've got the amount of clones needed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Could be that, or could be your light is too far away or could just be the genetics
> 
> What strain is it n how long you been vegging it for? Also what height did you want it to end up in flowering?


Its blue dream Humboldt seeds known for been a tall plant the lights only 10" away and it been vegging for what about 10 weeks 6 under the 600 aand 4 nearly 5 under the 250

Oh and my final finished height I like to go for about 4 foot


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm does me wonder that looks good in flicked through it like Lol but then I'd have to keep a mother to clone off every 6 we eek or so wouldn't i but that no problem I gotta mother now. Aaahhhhhh all these feckin methods all I wanna do is that sog now lmao I've got the amount of clones needed


You are over thinking things mate n getting stressed lol................you CAN keep a mother, Or you can just take a single clone from each plant before it goes into flower tent
i.e. if you have 25 cuts about to go into flower tent then take 1 cut from each n then you will have 25 cuts ready for the next crop


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its blue dream Humboldt seeds known for been a tall plant the lights only 10" away and it been vegging for what about 10 weeks 6 under the 600 aand 4 nearly 5 under the 250
> 
> Oh and my final finished height I like to go for about 4 foot


Well if you want it to finish under 4ft then switch to flowering when plant is about 18-24" from the soil as they stretch 2x/3x/4x in height depending on strain, last time i vegged a crop i switched to flowering when plants were 16" high n they all ended up at 3-3.5ft at end of flowering


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm does me wonder that looks good in flicked through it like Lol but then I'd have to keep a mother to clone off every 6 we eek or so wouldn't i but that no problem I gotta mother now. Aaahhhhhh all these feckin methods all I wanna do is that sog now lmao I've got the amount of clones needed


do that then, but if u wanna harvest quicker, put 4 in to flower, wat 2 weeks another 4 wait 2 weeks another 4 and so on, then u pullin every 2 weeks no problem


----------



## jumpy0ne (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what parcel/letter would u like to no about that arrived? theres been close to a hundred now..........


 Good answer haha! How long does it take? Sometimes I work in countries that have shit weed but a reliable mail service..... I may use it after seeing the confidence in your reply.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Lmoaninformation overlaod Yeh sae I know all about the stretch n ting but in a scrog us want like 2 - 3 footer wouldn't ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You are over thinking things mate n getting stressed lol................you CAN keep a mother, Or you can just take a single clone from each plant before it goes into flower tent
> i.e. if you have 25 cuts about to go into flower tent then take 1 cut from each n then you will have 25 cuts ready for the next crop


or take 10 of the one plant then mug of lollipopping the rest coz ya cant be arsed!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmoaninformation overlaod Yeh sae I know all about the stretch n ting but in a scrog us want like 2 - 3 footer wouldn't ya


I said S.O.G. you are now talking about S.C.R.O.G. lol, starting to confuse me lol which one is it? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> or take 10 of the one plant then mug of lollipopping the rest coz ya cant be arsed!


Lazy fucker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I said S.O.G. you are now talking about S.C.R.O.G. lol, starting to confuse me lol which one is it? lol


No I meant sog I don't want a net and all thar shit just say 15 plants that pull just over a oz dried bud yano 2 foot high or so... and Yeh u got me down to a t I oberthinkneberything lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Guessing u ain't finished the rest off then ice lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No I meant sog I don't want a net and all thar shit just say 15 plants that pull just over a oz dried bud yano 2 foot high or so... and Yeh u got me down to a t I oberthinkneberything lmao


What size are your flower rooms/tents? An then i can show you what I mean ith a picture, should clear up any confusion lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

My flower tent 1.2x1.2x2m veg tent us a Dr 90 flower tent a Dr 120


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

fatty time Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Sambo u got mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My flower tent 1.2x1.2x2m veg tent us a Dr 90 flower tent a Dr 120


Right.......look at picture below and fill your tent up in the same manner with 6.5L square pots, if i remember rightly with 6.5L square pots you can get 6 wide by 6 deep in a 1.2m x1.2m tent giving you 36 plants per tent, give em a week or 2 veg then flip em, flower them and at the end of the cycle if you have averaged more than 1/2oz per plant dry then that will leave you with about 18oz dry product per tent per cycle









18oz @£200 per oz is £3600 

If you stagger your flowering tents by 4 weeks then you will be harvesting £3600 per month/£7200 every 8 weeks

Get a guaranteed 8wk finisher an you are sorted n should have something like the pic below every 8 weeks of flower


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2756247 fatty time Lol


Why can I just imagine that burning unevenly with all the baccy on one side n weed on the other? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks sae like the lives and info good shit. Lol in was just showing anthem green in there don't worry I'm a PRO at this shit its been topped with bacci


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Canna type for shit Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Canna type for shit Lol


U been on the blue uns again? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Guessing u ain't finished the rest off then ice lol


1 down 24 to go 

dident wanna do anymore until i see if the cuts i took have taken, obviously would rather have sum cuts ready fro next round, just pissed i cant do the physco ones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U been on the blue uns again? Lol


Guilty as charged lmao I'm bored and they seem to pas the day Lol and I like the buzz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1 down 24 to go
> 
> dident wanna do anymore until i see if the cuts i took have taken, obviously would rather have sum cuts ready fro next round, just pissed i cant do the physco ones


 I bet u are mate just a shame u can't work a timers aye lmao why don't u just flip her shell be covers in buds and big calyxes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

well i've done 10k on the cross trainer had some beans on toast and now i'm going to drink off all that hard work. might even have a cheeky half E


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

thats my clones all potted up  and thats them in their new veg room for the next 2 weeks, got a 250hps and a 300cfl that should be enough ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1 down 24 to go
> 
> dident wanna do anymore until i see if the cuts i took have taken, obviously would rather have sum cuts ready fro next round, just pissed i cant do the physco ones


Lol what a ball ache! Glad iv only got the 5


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

flower tent and the little veg look at them clones Perkin up that how ya doing Ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

CN seey little babies in there lookin settled Lol . I'm sure that will benplemty mind have just ben under 250 mhate they liking it so far


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Tbh tho vary boy them pots far too big for them seedling the roots will take forever to find home I start off In 1ltr pots


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> CN seey little babies in there lookin settled Lol . I'm sure that will benplemty mind have just ben under 250 mhate they liking it so far


well they better like it ive spent the last 2 hrs almost potting them and getting them set up in the loft, had to setup the 250w again as had packed it away, gonna veg them for 10-14 days then put them in my flower tent under a 600.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;WAx8bIi7kDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAx8bIi7kDQ[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well they better like it ive spent the last 2 hrs almost potting them and getting them set up in the loft, had to setup the 250w again as had packed it away, gonna veg them for 10-14 days then put them in my flower tent under a 600.


Can't wait tin the results mate so far in think this blue dream has impressed me most grow wise like. But ain sampled the fin product yet that's a good month or son away yet ;(


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Guys how are we all today? 
Well here are my 2 bbc autos potted 3 days ago


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is my 2 clones that I robbed from the hubby and a pic of my wee tiny set up haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Here is my 2 clones that I robbed from the hubby and a pic of my wee tin set up haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756337View attachment 2756338View attachment 2756339


Hmmm i recognise that light lol........on the silver plate the wires go into, on the end of the white cap( bulb holder) you should see a little tiny hole in the plate, loop some wire thru there and hang the light with that NOT the electrical wires hun, keep it hanging on the power wires and the weight of the light will pull the wires out over time, could possibly kill ya plants or start a fire n as we all know thats not advisable lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm i recognise that light lol........on the silver plate the wires go into, on the end of the white cap( bulb holder) you should see a little tiny hole in the plate, loop some wire thru there and hang the light with that NOT the electrical wires hun, keep it hanging on the power wires and the weight of the light will pull the wires out over time, could possibly kill ya plants or start a fire n as we all know thats not advisable lol


cheers for that sae i'll get him to fix it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

wounded, missus has got me bank card, i've got ne weed to toke and i've just necked an eccy. fuck.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> cheers for that sae i'll get him to fix it haha


No worries, can you see the hole im talking about on the silver plate? if not take a piccy n ill draw an arrow on the pic for ya


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No worries, can you see the hole im talking about on the silver plate? if not take a piccy n ill draw an arrow on the pic for ya


lol its kl im sure i will see it when i go look


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm i recognise that light lol........on the silver plate the wires go into, on the end of the white cap( bulb holder) you should see a little tiny hole in the plate, loop some wire thru there and hang the light with that NOT the electrical wires hun, keep it hanging on the power wires and the weight of the light will pull the wires out over time, could possibly kill ya plants or start a fire n as we all know thats not advisable lol


i'll get onto that later 2day mate cheers for pointing it out, i'll make a hook out of metal wire and hang it with that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'll get onto that later 2day mate cheers for pointing it out, i'll make a hook out of metal wire and hang it with that.


nw mate, i just used some fuse wire fr it but anything that works will do lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

evening all..............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Easy imc how's tricks ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Evening mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

sound as a pound....just been and turnd me plants...im starting to bludy smell like a bud meself.......the seedlings liking the 400.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Easy imc how's tricks ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Sat with me mate not long had 4 blue ones a few joints a van of red stripe annum.fucked lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sound as a pound....just been and turnd me plants...im starting to bludy smell like a bud meself.......the seedlings liking the 400.....


Yeh tjeul love it fam. I turn mine aswell Lol . In was in thee earlier tying stems to the cane and came out feckin stinking sticky hands and fingers Lol I like it tho


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

u will turn into a fukin pill one day lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Sat with me mate not long had 4 blue ones a few joints a van of red stripe annum.fucked lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

And you'll be a smoker one day lmao I hope anyway lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

sambos been quiert.......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

ah man i would if didnt have 2 many...respon....


shawnybizzle said:


> And you'll be a smoker one day lmao I hope anyway lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

saw old mate of mine today use to gym with..he got a setup lol 2 crafty cunt doing wilmers......just fin his crop after clones.....think wanted cheese tho......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeh sambonhas been quiet I bet he's had a good sample of sr or sum thin and he's droolin over his sofa now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

He can have bubna kush no cheese clones YET anyway

Or outdoor haze or chocolate heaven?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

ll have to have a word....


shawnybizzle said:


> He can have bubna kush no cheese clones YET anyway
> 
> Or outdoor haze or chocolate heaven?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sambonhas been quiet I bet he's had a good sample of sr or sum thin and he's droolin over his sofa now lol


think he got some hash 2day so probably sitting in a corner somewhere smashed out his box lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

everyones after cheese my way so he prob want that.....he sed he got some cumming but bloke seems to be pissin him about.......


imcjayt said:


> ll have to have a word....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lol im ordering me hash bags this week.....throw all me leafs n nugs in nxt week.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> think he got some hash 2day so probably sitting in a corner somewhere smashed out his box lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ll have to have a word....


Yeh man lemme know fam there all healthy well the kush are anyway andngoodngenetivs apparently


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol im ordering me hash bags this week.....throw all me leafs n nugs in nxt week.....


yeah im gonna invest in some bubble bags myself for after this harvest cos shud finally have enuf trim to make it worth while, can get a half decent set on fleabay for about £25-30


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

yer im gettin these....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121114887165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeh I've made hash loss of times nut never sithbghe bags denim gonna vibe em a whirlnaswell and a mini washing machine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im gettin these....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121114887165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


I'd go 220 70.and a 45 I've read and been told that's best set up for yield and quality


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

be goin in bucket with ice ect and whirl them with a mixer tool.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've made hash loss of times nut never sithbghe bags denim gonna vibe em a whirlnaswell and a mini washing machine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im gettin these....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121114887165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


yeah i was looking at these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bubble-Ice-Hash-Bags-5-X-1-Gallon-Free-25m-All-mesh-Screen-Carry-Bag-/251285070382?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a81c1e22e


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> be goin in bucket with ice ect and whirl them with a mixer tool.....


That's how in do it but without the bags its called the gumby method or poor mans method lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's how in do it but without the bags its called the gumby method or poor mans method lol


yeah done that shit befor takes time and patience so u dont lose the shit at bottom of the water pain in the tits slowly removing the water till just the sand left at the bottom


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah done that shit befor takes time and patience so u dont lose the shit at bottom of the water pain in the tits slowly removing the water till just the sand left at the bottom


 Nah its a piece of piss jus takes ages u syphon the water off it takes about a minuite Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

i prefer just making honey oil now but gonna try the bubble bags so i can see the difference between the different grades of hash


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> think he got some hash 2day so probably sitting in a corner somewhere smashed out his box lol


He had more than just hash turning up mate lol, think it was hash,weed,pills/md,them tablets al you lot seem to live on n some crack amongst others lol, probably in the cells by now pants on head, pencils in the nostrils telling the custody sergeant he is the Messiah or summat lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol im ordering me hash bags this week.....throw all me leafs n nugs in nxt week.....


Remember to keep the huge fan leaves n stalks out of the equation


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Thimknthe 70 anger most yield and best quality. I've made budder before from whipping bho and yes it was very nnice and very strong but small yields Lol I'm just stickingbtonhash from now on  made with aiminwashimg machine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> He had more than just hash turning up mate lol, think it was hash,weed,pills/md,them tablets al you lot seem to live on n some crack amongst others lol, probably in the cells by now pants on head, pencils in the nostrils telling the custody sergeant he is the Messiah or summat lmfao


hahaha probably mate lol, and not all of us are pill heads me and the misses only like a smoke not a fan of any they other drugs, well not since we had the kids anyway not gonna bullshit and say we didnt experiment in our younger days lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah done that shit befor takes time and patience so u dont lose the shit at bottom of the water pain in the tits slowly removing the water till just the sand left at the bottom


Have you thought about using a turkey baster/syringe to get the water out instead of tipping the bowl/container n poss mixing it up again?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

quick question, i know u need to dry ur trim before using the bubble bags but if ur using frozen trim does it need to be dried before its froze or can it go in the freezer straight off the plant? its probably gonna make me look like a dick asking but if u dont know how else u ment to learn


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i prefer just making honey oil now but gonna try the bubble bags so i can see the difference between the different grades of hash


pic i saw a while bk showing the different grades


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha probably mate lol, and not all of us are pill heads me and the misses only like a smoke not a fan of any they other drugs, well not since we had the kids anyway not gonna bullshit and say we didnt experiment in our younger days lmao


Lol im the same as you mate, jus weed these days n had some Ectasy pills the other week for the first time in 4years lol, does seem like the vast majority of the lads in here are always shoving some pill or other down their necks tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Have you thought about using a turkey baster/syringe to get the water out instead of tipping the bowl/container n poss mixing it up again?


always used a babies medicine syringe mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> pic i saw a while bk showing the different grades


they didn't all come off the same batch off trim did they??? Look to different in colour I think, usually with different grades I thot the colour just changed shade sort of. They look too different....I maybe wrong


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

wouldnt that take 4ever lol......i got some sted syringes lolol


Garybhoy11 said:


> always used a babies medicine syringe mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol im the same as you mate, jus weed these days n had some Ectasy pills the other week for the first time in 4years lol, does seem like the vast majority of the lads in here are always shoving some pill or other down their necks tho


Lmfao....listen to sae the fuckin pill head, he was askin me for more just a couple week back lol, you love em ya cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol im the same as you mate, jus weed these days n had some Ectasy pills the other week for the first time in 4years lol, does seem like the vast majority of the lads in here are always shoving some pill or other down their necks tho


i know mate i have nothing against ppl that wanna get out their faces on all the pills and powder they can find but its just not for me but thats a personal choice each to there own and all that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmfao....listen to sae the fuckin pill head, he was askin me for more just a couple week back lol, you love em ya cunt


haha thats u stuck in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm trollied and the missus is getting a lift yem off her boss! this could be interesting......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm trollied and the missus is getting a lift yem off her boss! this could be interesting......


not a good combo m8 lol, if its was me its be sitting with a bat waiting for the car pulling up to have a quiet word with the cunt before burning the car to hide the evidence and what was left of him


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

And he aint jokin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Stop being jelo don not unless he good lookin then kick his ass

Have sum blueys off me you won't be doin fuck all then Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

its a she im sat fidgety, sweaty palmed with the system banging, fuck the woman.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i just chucked a few blues down me neck and opened her rose ahahahah it's on.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a she im sat fidgety, sweaty palmed with the system banging, fuck the woman.


thats a different story then m8 lets hope the E's not affected ur manhood mate cos u cud be in for a good night here lol unless she's a hound then (dont) fuck that shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

FreAky 3some??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> FreAky 3some??


that was my thought lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats a different story then m8 lets hope the E's not affected ur manhood mate cos u cud be in for a good night here lol unless she's a hound then (dont) fuck that shit


never does, E's like viagra to me. and yeah everyone bangs on but you can't shoot. you can a few hours later when your coming down a bit. lol


shawnybizzle said:


> FreAky 3some??


nee chance she's engaged and i wouldn't with yours


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmfao....listen to sae the fuckin pill head, he was askin me for more just a couple week back lol, you love em ya cunt


Yes, yes I do lol, but I couldnt do em day in day out lol, tried that in my teens lmao


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

I was a boss once ...gave a girl a lift home and we ended up in a forest having sex against a tree, hes prob more the caring type and worried about the Thunderstorms fore cast tonite ...... its a weather thing Don


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

@don yer cheeky cunt Lol she that bad Yeh Lol god I'm.flicked now seeing double.on this screen


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never does, E's like viagra to me. and yeah everyone bangs on but you can't shoot. you can a few hours later when your coming down a bit. lol
> 
> nee chance she's engaged and i wouldn't with yours


Lol its hit n miss on them things for me, either a case of rock hard n could work thru some Sheiks harem multiple times or its just a complete no-go lol, think its just to do with what certain pills are mixed with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i've been noticing not the midweek blues but midweek rage is just as bad with no weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol its hit n miss on them things for me, either a case of rock hard n could work thru some Sheiks harem multiple times or its just a complete no-go lol, think its just to do with what certain pills are mixed with


no what you mean just depends how fucked you are, sometimes i can't keep me mind on the job, your thinking about next weeks fixtures or some other stupid shit. long as she goes it's all good hahahah

too much now.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @don yer cheeky cunt Lol she that bad Yeh Lol god I'm.flicked now seeing double.on this screen


i'm geordie it's in our black n white blood mate. nee harm meant lad


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lol fuk me my missis knows not to get in other blokes car or even be in same room as a bloke on there own.....for fear of her life if got bk to me lol.......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm trollied and the missus is getting a lift yem off her boss! this could be interesting......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol fuk me my missis knows not to get in other blokes car or even be in same room as a bloke on there own.....for fear of her life if got bk to me lol.......


that a bit like me but it wud be the guy that had his life in his hands not the missus lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol fuk me my missis knows not to get in other blokes car or even be in same room as a bloke on there own.....for fear of her life if got bk to me lol.......


lmao it's a bird and the bird in questions getting married. 

i'm 100% faithful. telt the missus i catch her with anyone they're both broon bread and i'd expect the same back.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm geordie it's in our black n white blood mate. nee harm meant lad


Jana no probes I m.ow the sayin round here we say I wouldn't touch it with a Pakis lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

well yer if u kno me by now and way i am.......the bloke would of got his passport n left the country....lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> that a bit like me but it wud be the guy that had his life in his hands not the missus lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

my missis wld tell me tho if anybloke tryed it on with her.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

I comsider ynself.faithfull nut I'd smash sum gatty I'm the dam lmaon


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my missis wld tell me tho if anybloke tryed it on with her.....


thankfully so wud mine and she has done on a cpl occasions


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lol i can rem the once on a quiert drink at pub lome bloke wldt stop lookin at me missis....yer once or twice but stearing and smiling is a piss take. lol i got up went over..i sed is it me u smiling at or the missis witch one u fancy?.....he just looked at me........put his head down....i sed yer thort so cunt......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

its more of a fukin piss take and fuks me of even more when they kno your there bloke......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Jana no probes I m.ow the sayin round here we say I wouldn't touch it with a Pakis lmao


see why you'd be offended. lol but nah not what i meant, just somet we say between me n our mates.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

bizzle pm...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Think we've all had it ain't we when we down town n that once I had this black lad pullimg on missis skirt shit kicked off gave him a lick knocked his cap and doo rag thing off lmao sparked face down. That's the only fight one had since I was a kid lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol i can rem the once on a quiert drink at pub lome bloke wldt stop lookin at me missis....yer once or twice but stearing and smiling is a piss take. lol i got up went over..i sed is it me u smiling at or the missis witch one u fancy?.....he just looked at me........put his head down....i sed yer thort so cunt......


I agree it is a piss take when they know u with someone a guy I used to work way who knew I was married tried it on needless to say I told the hubby and 10 mins later the hubby was at ma work waitin on the bawbag haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no what you mean just depends how fucked you are, sometimes i can't keep me mind on the job, your thinking about next weeks fixtures or some other stupid shit. long as she goes it's all good hahahah
> 
> too much now.....


 I know what your getting at but with me its totally down to the mix in the pills, there are certain X pills that even if i was in a room of lesbos going at it it still wouldnt happen, other pills are like viagra lol, even tried the same pills over different times n different locations etc n same everytime with certain mixes


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

i wernt down town was a sun took kids n missis for sun lunch at pub lol.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Think we've all had it ain't we when we down town n that once I had this black lad pullimg on missis skirt shit kicked off gave him a lick knocked his cap and doo rag thing off lmao sparked face down. That's the only fight one had since I was a kid lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

fukin fair play gary.......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> I agree it is a piss take when they know u with someone a guy I used to work way who knew I was married tried it on needless to say I told the hubby and 10 mins later the hubby was at ma work waitin on the bawbag haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bizzle pm...


Ain't got one in replied to your last one


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol fuk me my missis knows not to get in other blokes car or even be in same room as a bloke on there own.....for fear of her life if got bk to me lol.......


Bit harsh innit? Can you not trust her to be around any bloke then without her fucking em or some shit? Honest question not having a pop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i had one kid pull my lass across a dance floor away from me to dance she dropped her wine glass then went flat on top of it. I swung and knocked a lad out, turns out i was so mullered it was the wrong lad. bouncer tried to open the doors with my face while i was full nelsoned lol. managed to get a foot up or i'd look like steven fry


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

aint her i dont trust its the men...my missis wldnt want to be in that situation anyways.....


Saerimmner said:


> Bit harsh innit? Can you not trust her to be around any bloke then without her fucking em or some shit? Honest question not having a pop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Good gyal miss gay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin fair play gary.......


what else cud i do had to let the cunt know its not acceptable


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aint her i dont trust its the men...my missis wldnt want to be in that situation anyways.....


So does she not have any male mates then?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

bizzle pmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

nope.....and chooses not 2......


Saerimmner said:


> So does she not have any male mates then?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

so ok your missis had a male mate.....oh im just popin round so n so for a coffee u would let her?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

i sometimes enjoy watching my lass knock lads back in clubs makes me chuckle. i've gone out with the girlfriends of my mates group afore and had kids come up n say so are you with all of these then like 4-6 of them n me say aye now fuckoff. just fucking chancers in toon, buy em a blue wicked and your back doors deep in 10


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so ok your missis had a male mate.....oh im just popin round so n so for a coffee u would let her?


not a fucking chance !!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

2 fukin rite.......so whats a male mate then....thats the question......lol....well with my missis it aint gonna happen lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> not a fucking chance !!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so ok your missis had a male mate.....oh im just popin round so n so for a coffee u would let her?


Yeah, the same as I would let her if she was going to see one of her female mates, way I see it is if you cant trust ya other half to have friends an be around em then she probably aint the right woman for ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

makes me laff wen u here girls say......oh he just a mate ect ect..........fuk off....dont come with that shit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i sometimes enjoy watching my lass knock lads back in clubs makes me chuckle. i've gone out with the girlfriends of my mates group afore and had kids come up n say so are you with all of these then like 4-6 of them n me say aye now fuckoff. just fucking chancers in toon, buy em a blue wicked and your back doors deep in 10


Ahh Bigg market, those were the days lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lol my womman is perfict.....in every way thats why i do trust her......she just wldnt want that off blokes cos she knows what they like and she wldnt want any bloke comming on to her........


Saerimmner said:


> Yeah, the same as I would let her if she was going to see one of her female mates, way I see it is if you cant trust ya other half to have friends an be around em then she probably aint the right woman for ya lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so ok your missis had a male mate.....oh im just popin round so n so for a coffee u would let her?


Yehbto smash the cup.of coffee over his feckin face lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

To be hair there is men and women who are mates but I couldn't deal with it man fuck that u know opposites attract n shit

But in could trust mine ingot her a rampant rabbit chrome deluxe and she fucked it off says I'm better ... GTFI head swelled lke IMC arms after a sesh lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol my womman is perfict.....in every way thats why i do trust her......she just wldnt want that off blokes cos she knows what they like and she wldnt want any bloke comming on to her........


So basically she doesnt have any male mates as she thinks they are all a bunch of cunts that cant be trusted? Sounds fair enough!

Tbh tho, it did originally sound like you were just a control freak b/f no offence lmao didnt realise initially it was her choice lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

control freak........my missis dose what the fuk she wants......lol


Saerimmner said:


> So basically she doesnt have any male mates as she thinks they are all a bunch of cunts that cant be trusted? Sounds fair enough!
> 
> Tbh tho, it did originally sound like you were just a control freak b/f no offence lmao didnt realise initially it was her choice lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Evening fellas. My mrs has a couple of lad mates.... Luckily there a couple of little benders! Lol. In all fairness there alright tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So basically she doesnt have any male mates as she thinks they are all a bunch of cunts that cant be trusted? Sounds fair enough!
> 
> Tbh tho, it did originally sound like you were just a control freak b/f no offence lmao didnt realise initially it was her choice lol


Thats the big steroid head coming out on him sae lol. I'm single anyway so this shit don't matter to me


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

but yer,,,,,,,exactly that.....


Saerimmner said:


> So basically she doesnt have any male mates as she thinks they are all a bunch of cunts that cant be trusted? Sounds fair enough!
> 
> Tbh tho, it did originally sound like you were just a control freak b/f no offence lmao didnt realise initially it was her choice lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

fuk off lol....


Mastergrow said:


> Thats the big steroid head coming out on him sae lol. I'm single anyway so this shit don't matter to me


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

its the mates I don't trust not the missus, if u didn't let her go for coffee with her male frieds we wouldn't be sellin singles to triples at 300 oz, also I would be a fukin idiot to hand her bunce and not to mention the kids ffs..........my dog on the other hand is a loveable cheeky cunt who needs discipline


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk off lol....


Lol couldn't resist!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

@ imc Got ten blue dream but i want most of them 15 bubba to be ready in 2 weeks max most pronerbly a week Cuz I'm pro lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lmao all good lad....


Mastergrow said:


> Lol couldn't resist!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> control freak........my missis dose what the fuk she wants......lol


lol i jus said it initially sounded like that,now uve explained it a bit more i get what ya mean lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 30, 2013)

you gotta give trust to those you trust, if they break it its there bad, you wanna control ya woman or watevver ...u need to look at wats causin ur pain, why the denial of male relationships for yer mrs....where was that seed of mistrust planted...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Cmom aint other any one out there who can shift blueys fully legit??? I'm struggling at the mo on talking bulk folk round here want singles n shit fuck off lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

@bizzle check ur email mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Pm Gaz email come fucked up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Empty tour imvox gaZ


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bizzle u begging again. My be I should start never get fuk all me like.. Part from of a couple solid guys.... Ducking toothache pampering like few bad like ear ache and eye twitching agony. Notts working valium ti I think. Not going grow house can't in too much pain. Cuts are like 44 hrs old so tomoz will be 3 days by the time I get ther if ther lying down ther funked il lollipop another plant and use em for cuts then again after 3 days shit I got 25 to work from so il get sum to take no doubt


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23502300 lolol 

pretty naughty i spose.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Fucking cunting thread wont load the last page again, when are these fuckers gonna sort this shit out ffs, too busy stuffing emselves on fucking 3 ton burgers n shit no fucking doubt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Gaz email back on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Bizzle u begging again. My be I should start never get fuk all me like.. Part from of a couple solid guys.... Ducking toothache pampering like few bad like ear ache and eye twitching agony. Notts working valium ti I think. Not going grow house can't in too much pain. Cuts are like 44 hrs old so tomoz will be 3 days by the time I get ther if ther lying down ther funked il lollipop another plant and use em for cuts then again after 3 days shit I got 25 to work from so il get sum to take no doubt


Always begging Lol u got a lot of work to do there come and pick me I'll help.ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

fukin favourites ay it ice........dont worry lad ill send u a prezzy.......lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> Bizzle u begging again. My be I should start never get fuk all me like.. Part from of a couple solid guys.... Ducking toothache pampering like few bad like ear ache and eye twitching agony. Notts working valium ti I think. Not going grow house can't in too much pain. Cuts are like 44 hrs old so tomoz will be 3 days by the time I get ther if ther lying down ther funked il lollipop another plant and use em for cuts then again after 3 days shit I got 25 to work from so il get sum to take no doubt


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

fuk me sambo were u been hiding?..lol


newuserlol said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23502300 lolol
> 
> pretty naughty i spose.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me sambo were u been hiding?..lol



Reading through nth at great post in a mess NY then sounds of it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me sambo were u been hiding?..lol


i been having a lurk lol nar mate just beed busy is all kids all day n im away from a comp, then just been on the road loads and sorting out what vac sealer n label printer to buy, them fucking label printers aint cheap lol i havent owned a printer in over ten years lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

ah c if u can pik seconhand one up of ebay or what not...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i been having a lurk lol nar mate just beed busy is all kids all day n im away from a comp, then just been on the road loads and sorting out what vac sealer n label printer to buy, them fucking label printers aint cheap lol i havent owned a printer in over ten years lol


what type of label printer is it u need m8 i know a guy in the comp business that gets cheap shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> what type of label printer is it u need m8 i know a guy in the comp business that gets cheap shit


ive got this one coming this week, http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctg/Brother-QL700-Label-Thermal-Printer-/113488151 well not that one i dont like ebay just dont trust the dodgy bastards lolol dunno why just never really brought from there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

finally im back, shitty system finished having a dickhead moment, mind you could just simply be the spped people post in here lol, easily the fastet thread on the site lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Fuck m me there's sum shit on tv


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive got this one coming this week, http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctg/Brother-QL700-Label-Thermal-Printer-/113488151 well not that one i dont like ebay just dont trust the dodgy bastards lolol dunno why just never really brought from there.


mate i cud prob get u the same or similar one for around £20 within a cpl days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Mmmm 6 is a bit steep butbwillnitnoaubfornits self?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate i cud prob get u the same or similar one for around £20 within a cpl days


thats life hay lol needed one and quick.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmm 6 is a bit steep butbwillnitnoaubfornits self?


An whats that in English ? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats life hay lol needed one and quick.


nevermind in future anything computer related give me a shout before u buy anything i'll see if i can source it cheap fr u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

I was saying to ya sambo you can get printers for coppers that will take sheets of sticky labels?!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An whats that in English ? lol


Ahhhhhhhhhh bluesy taking over Lol 66 that's a bit steep ain't it ... inthink that wot it suppose to say lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> nevermind in future anything computer related give me a shout before u buy anything i'll see if i can source it cheap fr u


Might give you a shout then when i need to find a tablet pc fior missus n lil un lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Sound I've just had to buy me daughter a I pad 64 GB shit ain't Cheaonwen in was her age I had mega drive 2 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Might give you a shout then when i need to find a tablet pc fior missus n lil un lol


no worries mate just give me a shout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> don i think u had another of your memory lapse's lol or i did lol i carnt member u saying that but anyway, thats the printer i ordered that brother QL700 send the first bast batch out smellyproofed n vac sealed, then go vac seal then heat sealed in mylar bags.


In all honesty I may or may not have I'm canny mashed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound I've just had to buy me daughter a I pad 64 GB shit ain't Cheaonwen in was her age I had mega drive 2 lol


ive never understood ppls obsession with Apple stuff, most of it is shite n tracked up to the eyeballs lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

are these ok lads... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221250878224&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ive never understood ppls obsession with Apple stuff, most of it is shite n tracked up to the eyeballs lol


I'll never have one they are good like but fuck that I prefer that lapoy. But Shea 12 growing up now think Shea the boss makes me laugh bless her just like her fuckin mum lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2756247 fatty time Lol


thats the kinda joints i like, u get of them out of a 5 sack, thats why i dont ever buy weed round my parts.


ok dog fights ffs, me n my bro were out today in a shop at town, we were gonna take the dog to the beach and never took his collar or lead, but the tide was in, anyway went round to pick up a mate, and let the dog ou for a piss in the park accross from where our mate lives, next thing we know an oldish sorta man came out with his staff, my dog was growlin as he hates males, and we did tell this man several times, but he kept hangin around talking, there was a few close calls before it kicked off, HE kept telling us not to touch our dog how he was gonna be fine, as we never had a collar or lead we just wanted to go yano didnt want my dog to kill this good dog, but this man just wouldnt let us leave, end of the story is his dog tried to hump mine, and thats a big nono, dog went mad seconds into the fight i had them split apart, we were on a hill btw, this man pulled the back of my t-shirt, tripped me up while i had the dogs apart to break them up done it miltiple times now, anyway tripped me up and told me to leave them be, well his dog is probably going to be blind in eye now and my dog doesnt have a scratch on him, and we told him many times put your dog on the lead, etc the guy was trying to teach us how to speak to our dog, ffs iv had him 4 years i know my fuckin dog, but this aint the end, the guy lives in the same building as our mate and he wants to fight out mate now as its somehow his fault, he squarewd up to the guy after he fuckin dragged me down, if this guy was 5 year younger i woulda fuckin killed him, or if my dog had gotten bitten because he refused to listen i woulda knocked him out, but since my dog is unscaved i aint realy bothered, his dog on the otherhand mouth bleeding, eye is swolen to fuck and was bleeding, and he didnt give a fuck never even checked his dog afterwards, i had to bend over to make sure nothing realy serious had happened, while he splat out a bunch of drunk splatter to us, the fuckin bastard, i was so close to breaking his jaw, saying leave them to fight, yeah it wont be that when brewzer rips his dog in half ffs, i realy feel bad for the dog, but the man is a massssive definition of a cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> are these ok lads... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221250878224&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 They look good matey they former my dsmolenyeh lmao )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

@kode proper wanker innate dog fights its wrong is a snake u didn t have a lead there the nest eaybtonseperate em her the lead under the dogs neck and pull it hard dog soon let's go stafgys pit bills paytersales its a good trick


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i know mate i have nothing against ppl that wanna get out their faces on all the pills and powder they can find but its just not for me but thats a personal choice each to there own and all that


im the same


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> thats the kinda joints i like, u get of them out of a 5 sack, thats why i dont ever buy weed round my parts.
> 
> 
> ok dog fights ffs, me n my bro were out today in a shop at town, we were gonna take the dog to the beach and never took his collar or lead, but the tide was in, anyway went round to pick up a mate, and let the dog ou for a piss in the park accross from where our mate lives, next thing we know an oldish sorta man came out with his staff, my dog was growlin as he hates males, and we did tell this man several times, but he kept hangin around talking, there was a few close calls before it kicked off, HE kept telling us not to touch our dog how he was gonna be fine, as we never had a collar or lead we just wanted to go yano didnt want my dog to kill this good dog, but this man just wouldnt let us leave, end of the story is his dog tried to hump mine, and thats a big nono, dog went mad seconds into the fight i had them split apart, we were on a hill btw, this man pulled the back of my t-shirt, tripped me up while i had the dogs apart to break them up done it miltiple times now, anyway tripped me up and told me to leave them be, well his dog is probably going to be blind in eye now and my dog doesnt have a scratch on him, and we told him many times put your dog on the lead, etc the guy was trying to teach us how to speak to our dog, ffs iv had him 4 years i know my fuckin dog, but this aint the end, the guy lives in the same building as our mate and he wants to fight out mate now as its somehow his fault, he squarewd up to the guy after he fuckin dragged me down, if this guy was 5 year younger i woulda fuckin killed him, or if my dog had gotten bitten because he refused to listen i woulda knocked him out, but since my dog is unscaved i aint realy bothered, his dog on the otherhand mouth bleeding, eye is swolen to fuck and was bleeding, and he didnt give a fuck never even checked his dog afterwards, i had to bend over to make sure nothing realy serious had happened, while he splat out a bunch of drunk splatter to us, the fuckin bastard, i was so close to breaking his jaw, saying leave them to fight, yeah it wont be that when brewzer rips his dog in half ffs, i realy feel bad for the dog, but the man is a massssive definition of a cunt


If that was ma dog the prick would be gettin scraped off the ground by now as I'd. Fuckin flatten him


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @kode proper wanker innate dog fights its wrong is a snake u didn t have a lead there the nest eaybtonseperate em her the lead under the dogs neck and pull it hard dog soon let's go stafgys pit bills paytersales its a good trick


the thing is I HAD THEM APART was waiting for my brother to grab brewzer and i was gonna hold the mans dog, but he pulled me back and i landed on my arse, he had his foot behind me and yanked on my t-shirt, landed on my arse adn the dogs went all the way down the hill, wernt till my brother shouted that brewzer stopped took a step back, i thought it was my brother that pulled me, untill my mate was almost fighting with the man, but yeah dogs were at the bottom of the hill, no doubt brewzer would have torn him apart if it went on any longer, but fuckin kunt he was sayin allsorts let dogs be dogs, yeah ur dogs gonna be a dead dog if you dont get a grip, the worst thing is he was acting like he was doing it for a good reason, but couldnt come up with anything, THEN HE KICKED MY DOG, the cunt, my bro put brewzer in the car, and i told the man, hes lucky he never got knocked out, then he started on my mate, i do regret not giving him a broken jaw now, but suppose better leave out the violence, incase he called the rozzers, but when my mate went home to lock his house door, the man was sittin in his living room wityh his dog, wtf was that about, but they never fought for some reason, the guy started some sob story bout his kids, obv out of his face on booz and/or summit else the fuckin prick


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> If that was ma dog the prick would be gettin scraped off the ground by now as I'd. Fuckin flatten him


i have respect for older men, but this was a joke, i couldnt believe i never fuckin had him, kickin my dog, tellin me to leave them, like i give a shit if i get a little bit, u grab the jugular and they let go, better that than a dead dog due to fuckin ignorance, thankfully my dog was totally clean not a single scratch on him, but if there was no way that fucker would be conciouse, and i woulda stole his dog and gave it to someone who fuckin respects them


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i have respect for older men, but this was a joke, i couldnt believe i never fuckin had him, kickin my dog, tellin me to leave them, like i give a shit if i get a little bit, u grab the jugular and they let go, better that than a dead dog due to fuckin ignorance, thankfully my dog was totally clean not a single scratch on him, but if there was no way that fucker would be conciouse, and i woulda stole his dog and gave it to someone who fuckin respects them


Too fuckin right


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Proper wanker mate next time set bruiser on him the fuckinnorick Lol hate dog fights but its good rinsed when your DMS gets the netter though aimt it when its all calmed down ur like Yeh good boy lmao my patyerdale is tiny and had a rotwieller go for him Lol rotty tan off my little terrier batters him lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol I'm drunk


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> are these ok lads... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221250878224&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


you can buy sheets of it and cut ur own bags outa it, better than havin loads of bags sittin around with oz's of weed


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol I'm drunk


I'm working on it. Someone shoot me in the face, that or smoke me into a coma. Got told to sit down and have a chat with the new manager because she overheard me having a bitch to a colleague, told me I was being unprofessional, so I told her it was rather acceptable given that there was nothing professional about the place, and that her dad, the owner, was like a plague on the business. Not the best meeting. Followed that up with 40 peoples orders all coming in at once, with just me and a kp and a trainee manning the kitchen. I'd put an ounce into a joint right now if I could. Nothing but ciggies for me alas  tomorrows another day, and got to do it with a new chef who hadn't had 1 day in our kitchen yet.

Sorry, I rant too much, obviously.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Proper wanker mate next time set bruiser on him the fuckinnorick Lol hate dog fights but its good rinsed when your DMS gets the netter though aimt it when its all calmed down ur like Yeh good boy lmao my patyerdale is tiny and had a rotwieller go for him Lol rotty tan off my little terrier batters him lmao


im angry at brewzer for bein such a cunt, but realy on the inside im proud he can stand on his own, at least i aint gotta worry bout him gettin mawled, as i allways thought he was a little pussy, he acts like it with people anyway, just male dominance between dogs that gets him, realy hes scared of males ever since he got attacked buy a german shepard cross, the fuckin woman let it out it jumped the fence and attacked him, i was gonna snap its neck as i was sittin there with dogs seperated for about 10 mins waitin on this bitch to finally wonder where her dog had gone.

im serious, i was gonna snap its neck and leave it there, aint my fault i cant walk down a public street without random dogs attacking my harmless staff, that changed him ffs he used to be a great dog, played with every dog he met, now i gotta stick a lead on him everytime i see a dog i dont know


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im angry at brewzer for bein such a cunt, but realy on the inside im proud he can stand on his own, at least i aint gotta worry bout him gettin mawled, as i allways thought he was a little pussy, he acts like it with people anyway, just male dominance between dogs that gets him, realy hes scared of males ever since he got attacked buy a german shepard cross, the fuckin woman let it out it jumped the fence and attacked him, i was gonna snap its neck as i was sittin there with dogs seperated for about 10 mins waitin on this bitch to finally wonder where her dog had gone.


If only you were a farmer, then you'd have a legal right to shoot it. I love Dogs and all, but treat em like children. If you can't be responsible, don't fucking have them.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> If only you were a farmer, then you'd have a legal right to shoot it. I love Dogs and all, but treat em like children. If you can't be responsible, don't fucking have them.


farmer or not, if that dog ever does that again im breaking its neck, what am i gonna be charged with? self defence, the dog could have bit me then its a whole different story ffs


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Deal with its owner rather than the dog and being honest staff being dog aggressive is more than likely them being true to what they was bred for but most are aload of mouth anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Uejbstaffys van me funnubwith other dogs my Bros is its soft as shit but can't go near Nu other dog with her she's a beast lu


^^^ ?????????? Fucked Lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

this is him, hes bigger than most staffs i seen, but the one today he was scrappin with matched his size, but was a bit fatter


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> farmer or not, if that dog ever does that again im breaking its neck, what am i gonna be charged with? self defence, the dog could have bit me then its a whole different story ffs


I agree. I can't stand people who go out and about with a dog that is not trained to be out and about. If you can't stop it barking and acting aggressively towards people or other dogs, put a bloody muzzle on it. I have had many occasions when I am within a whisker nor kicking the fucker in the head nor molesitng it with a bottle of wine. I'd be arrested for having a knife in public, why should you be allowed to have an untrained unstable animal in public that can do just as much damage as a knife.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Deal with its owner rather than the dog and being honest staff being dog aggressive is more than likely them being true to what they was bred for but most are aload of mouth anyway


being true to what he was bred for, stop with that crock of shit, iv heard it too muc, and know too many pitbulls/staff's who dont attack on site, did u read my post, as to why he is aggressive in the first place? he is scare of males, because hes been attacked more than once, buy male dogs, never buy a female not once.

and females are usualy grumpy anyway, my dog can get growled at buy a female, and not go for em, got american bulldog and a few pitty girlfreinds he plays with when out at the park

and before the fight today, he likes to be around humans, while this dog kept trying to hump him, he kept ignoring this dog untill boom it went off


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I agree. I can't stand people who go out and about with a dog that is not trained to be out and about. If you can't stop it barking and acting aggressively towards people or other dogs, put a bloody muzzle on it. I have had many occasions when I am within a whisker nor kicking the fucker in the head nor molesitng it with a bottle of wine. I'd be arrested for having a knife in public, why should you be allowed to have an untrained unstable animal in public that can do just as much damage as a knife.


its not even that, i walk past her house everyday, her dog gets out the back, but runs round the front where the fence is bout 3ft it jumps over and attacked my dog, its done it before aswell to someone else, but they had a jack russel and could pick their dog up, watched it happen out me window, the owner is sound, but need to fuckin watch her dog, and not let it out then go watch fuckin tv the stupid cunt


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Uejbstaffys van me funnubwith other dogs my Bros is its soft as shit but can't go near Nu other dog with her she's a beast lu
> 
> 
> ^^^ ?????????? Fucked Lol


somebody call a fuckin ambulance for this nutter, hes clearly gone loopy an forgot how to spell, prolly runnin around with a cape and broom right now


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Uejbstaffys van me funnubwith other dogs my Bros is its soft as shit but can't go near Nu other dog with her she's a beast lu
> 
> 
> ^^^ ?????????? Fucked Lol


Y`know, im beginning to think its warm milk n bed time for you lmao


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Y`know, im beginning to think its warm milk n bed time for you lmao


somebody needs to cut his supply, sambo buy every last blue off him and punt em on the road


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

me moms staff kode......mom use to have a westy dog but one day my mom had a bad fall wen she opend her front door witch knoked her out and she broke her arm in 5 places....well her otherdog got out and run off and was never to be found....so i brought her a staff she bout 18 mnths now and realy freindly...she sits comes bk wen call her u can throw things and she brings them bak.....aint got pics only vids on me phone from were ive took her out but took couple of snapshot off it for ya.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> somebody needs to cut his supply, sambo buy every last blue off him and punt em on the road


Lol, @sambo,tell iikode why, if we all go for a meet up in the dam next year why it might be better( if we are taking you as well) to travel anyway other than the airlines lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

funny ol drug is a benzo some have some seriously high tolerance to them some they just destroy, especially with booze.

well willl destroy most with booze on top, have many a use tho just highly addictive if taken every day.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Hahahahaba yes lads.your right it's bed.rooms.time.for.me.lmao.u lot.mek.me.laugh that took 10 mins tintype Lol night botched


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

Next year. Sod that. Me and the gf are going in November for her birthday and cannabis cup. Come join the party!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

well was gonna get those little bags and put smellyproof ones in them...its only to send few nugs out.....


iiKode said:


> you can buy sheets of it and cut ur own bags outa it, better than havin loads of bags sittin around with oz's of weed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> funny ol drug is a benzo some have some seriously high tolerance to them some they just destroy, especially with booze.
> 
> well willl destroy most with booze on top, have many a use tho just highly addictive if taken eve
> 
> ry day.


Bee on em for Bout 5 days maybe 4 Lol having bout 5 a day sum times just 1 or 2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

Oi in dam.me n mode sharing rooms buff bum fun peace out nuggers I'm batters


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bee on em for Bout 5 days maybe 4 Lol having bout 5 a day sum times just 1 or 2


not enough mate take em like that for a few month then try stop and your be in trouble

is one of them addiction where your body ends up needed it, long term benzo addicts if they just stopped can have fits n die.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

and u go on a me about taking roids lolol........


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and u go on a me about taking roids lolol........


not me from what i no they can be quite safe but aint much of a buzz in them apart from looking at yaself in the mirror lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2013)

I've only been on em.for 5 days Cuz of me back now fuckmoff.Lol.anyway I like.em hajajajaja peace out


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaba yes lads.your right it's bed.rooms.time.for.me.lmao.u lot.mek.me.laugh that took 10 mins tintype Lol night botched


Got ya warm milk? If not get a responsible adult to make some for ya lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Next year. Sod that. Me and the gf are going in November for her birthday and cannabis cup. Come join the party!


If we had the money we would mate but not gonna be able to afford it til next year


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just don't think you can kill a dog because its owners mistake if everyone controlled their dogs wouldn't be a problem. Fact you talk about it though it probably won't happen no offence just something I notice. Staffs was bred to fight not to say they can't make good pets nor do I agree with idiots fighting dogs in the park but I don't think pet staffs should be bred far to many in rescue homes.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Even Jessie j has cashed in on black culture music  not to say she's the worst I'm sure many have done it and eminem does it better than alot of blacks but the whole background and orgin or the music has defiantly changed and the hip hip culture is no more...bunch of fakes and stage school cunts cashing in... Know Jessie I is english but think the English music scene is alot more true with the rap culture these days


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

mate the buzz of them is in a diff mannor......like anyother drug tho they are verry addictive not cos they make u big n what not.....say if ive come off a corse.....i shake dont feel rite crave them and eat lot more food.....my mood is worse when im off them.....fukin anyone sez out to me i bite there heads off...slightist thing and i flip.......i rem few years bak and ill regreat this for rest of my life......was just getting in bed with missis and i fliped....piked the wardrobe up she way lying on bed and i threw it at her for no reason.......im lucky she loves me........not a day goes by im not sorry for that cos id never lay a finger on a womman.....no excuse tho......


newuserlol said:


> not me from what i no they can be quite safe but aint much of a buzz in them apart from looking at yaself in the mirror lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

as long as shawn ain sold his kids n house for blues, me n him are bunkin up in the dam, sometime next year, when we get closer we can sort out dates to meet somewhere IN the dam would prolly be better idea, than loadsa growers going in an outa countries together fuckin shit up, an sambo jus bein ARD prolly wreck the ferry on accident cuz hes so ARD.

nah jus jokin sambo, wel get a different ferry for you so u dont sink us chubz


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyway ignore my dog comment long to explain what I mean when drunk and most get upset when it's bout dogs as they like family I get that I'm just fucked init anyone wanna run shop for a quid? Lol those were the days


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Too drunk to get an erection my dick won't become dependant on blue pills if I drop some will it?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I just don't think you can kill a dog because its owners mistake if everyone controlled their dogs wouldn't be a problem. Fact you talk about it though it probably won't happen no offence just something I notice. Staffs was bred to fight not to say they can't make good pets nor do I agree with idiots fighting dogs in the park but I don't think pet staffs should be bred far to many in rescue homes.


listen if a dog comes at me to try attack my dog, im stamping on it till i hear its neck break, i dont care im gonna be carefull from now on, dont want a dog running towards me n my dog acting aggressive then my dog killing it in self defence and jus because its a staff itl get the blame, id rather do it myself an not blame the dog, fuck that

an if theres no owner around ill kill it and leave it on the pavement, fuck that i put my dog on the lead when i see other dogs i dont know, why shouldnt they.

even tho my dog is ignorant as fuck and doesnt care about other dogs, usually just walks around sniffing the grass and ignores other dogs, never usually have to put him on the lead, but sometimes do if we are a bit too close/


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dogs become kids I understand where your coming from. Just from experience most who write what they are gonna do bottle if when it comes to it.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bruv do what you gotta do read t back n right about the staffs they get a bad rep


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Even Jessie j has cashed in on black culture music  not to say she's the worst I'm sure many have done it and eminem does it better than alot of blacks but the whole background and orgin or the music has defiantly changed and the hip hip culture is no more...bunch of fakes and stage school cunts cashing in... Know Jessie I is english but think the English music scene is alot more true with the rap culture these days


wtf are ya going on about ya loon? Not a single person in here that gives a shit about skanks like her ffs


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If we had the money we would mate but not gonna be able to afford it til next year


Can't really afford it either, but its her 21st, so I'm gonna make it happen. Gonna goto the expo for one day, think that's 50 euros, try and drop in on BB stand and say hello to dst, other than that, buy a bit of weed, couple of meals out, and staying at a campsite full of stoners for 7 euros a night


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I got the shits should I upload a pic of my second lot?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I mean hip hop is dead and become pop gone are the days when music was real and told a story and everyone's brought into the manufactured shite..I won't shag any bird who uses the words man dem so don't think I'm defended her for one sexond


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lmfao u going on a bout the blue pills.....lol this is when i was living with me mom ha ha got years bk....anyways mom remarid i didnt like her bloke well bak then i was gettin the blues cheep and selling them out.....thort fuk it didnt like moms new bloke i crushed 2 up fit them in his cup of tea......anyways they went out shopping.....come bk...mom sez what have u done to him? i sed nothing....app he went wite as a ghost and was throwing up out his car window ha ha i lust laffed and went bak to me room....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I mean hip hop is dead and become pop gone are the days when music was real and told a story and everyone's brought into the manufactured shite..I won't shag any bird who uses the words man dem so don't think I'm defended her for one sexond


Again......no-one gives a flying fuck


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmfao u going on a bout the blue pills.....lol this is when i was living with me mom ha ha got years bk....anyways mom remarid i didnt like her bloke well bak then i was gettin the blues cheep and selling them out.....thort fuk it didnt like moms new bloke i crushed 2 up fit them in his cup of tea......anyways they went out shopping.....come bk...mom sez what have u done to him? i sed nothing....app he went wite as a ghost and was throwing up out his car window ha ha i lust laffed and went bak to me room....


I don't condone drugging people, but lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Dogs become kids I understand where your coming from. Just from experience most who write what they are gonna do bottle if when it comes to it.


wtf, you clearly dont know me, if it puts my dog in danger of being put down/mawled il fuckin rip a dogs jaw off its skull, last time i had my whole forearm in a dogs mouth just to protect my dog, i love him hes loyal, and not to forget the best weapon agains rapists (when my mum goes out at night) and fuckin fannies who like to start on you because they are in a crowd of 25 seems to make em hard


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Then don't comment you prick


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dought hell be loyal when push comes to shove just because the fact you said he acts out of fear but we won't even get into it long as you love him cool


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

cunt diserved it he was caught cheeting on me mom so i kiked the fuker out.......well gave him 2 options....sed u got 2 choices 1......pak ya bags n get out or 2.....im gonna kik the shit out of u...my mom had just brought him brand new car 2...took that off him aswell he went with fukk all.....


tip top toker said:


> I don't condone drugging people, but lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Bruv do what you gotta do read t back n right about the staffs they get a bad rep


got a bad rep because they are so powerful, they seem to attract young people who use them for dog fighting, and attacking people, thats the only reason they got a bad rep, sure they may have been bred for fighting but doesnt fuckin mean its instinct to fight you moron, how can you implant instinct into fighting.

alot of people say they are bred for fighting but how can you breed a dog to fight some genetic miracle? they were bred to be strong and to WIN fights, not actually implanted their DNA with some aggressive gene.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

it aint the dog its the fuking owner...as i posted my moms staff few days bak she been brought up right.....i even trust it round me 4 yr old lad wen take her off lead and he plays fetch with her wen we take her a walk.....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Again......no-one gives a flying fuck


hold on maybe he cant read it if it aint in big writing and coloured


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

few days....ment few pages lol....


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

That's true I will agree they wasnt bred to be dog aggressive but bred to never quit a fight. Most people get em for the image like you said. Little do they know 90% of staffs told under pressure. The idiots are the type to use their dog to bully though so never find out. End of the day it's the dogs who suffer so I feel for them I'm an animal lover


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> it aint the dog its the fuking owner...as i posted my moms staff few days bak she been brought up right.....i even trust it round me 4 yr old lad wen take her off lead and he plays fetch with her wen we take her a walk.....


my dog loves kids, infact he layed next to my 9 month old cousin for like 4 hours one day on a miday nap, sat there eyes open for 4 hours he never moved, plays with neighbors kids all the time, and sleeps with my cousin when i stay at my aunties.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hold on maybe he cant read it if it aint in big writing and coloured


get your tongue out his arse maybe? You wanker


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my dog loves kids, infact he layed next to my 9 month old cousin for like 4 hours one day on a miday nap, sat there eyes open for 4 hours he never moved, plays with neighbors kids all the time, and sleeps with my cousin when i stay at my aunties.


Never trust any dog with a kid but to be fair I'd trust a staff and dogs with a bad rep over the ankle biters


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sky channel 838 wtf?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

yer like i sed its how the dogs brought up...staffs got a bad name.....cos most cunts have them to fight or look hard insted of bringin them up prop.....i love the dog.....realy freindly n happy little thing...apaprt from wen she starts talkin as staffys do she dont shut up lol.......


iiKode said:


> my dog loves kids, infact he layed next to my 9 month old cousin for like 4 hours one day on a miday nap, sat there eyes open for 4 hours he never moved, plays with neighbors kids all the time, and sleeps with my cousin when i stay at my aunties.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> That's true I will agree they wasnt bred to be dog aggressive but bred to never quit a fight. Most people get em for the image like you said. Little do they know 90% of staffs told under pressure. The idiots are the type to use their dog to bully though so never find out. End of the day it's the dogs who suffer so I feel for them I'm an animal lover


yeah its shit they got a bad rep, but a chiuawawa is more aggressive than my dog, almost every one i see barks at him, same with some westys, and other little shyt dogs. I know a woman whos westy is exactly the same as my dog, got attacked a few years ago, ever since it cant go near males, but my dog and her dog both ploter around ignoring other dogs and each other lmao, the definition of not giving a fuck, lay on the grass shredding tennis balls, and he is happy and wont bother a single dog even if they are 10 foot away from him. but i rarley take that chance incase the other dog get abit too cloes and brewzer get a lil grumpy.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lol well wen i was a baby we was brought up with 3 german sheps lol......


ninja1 said:


> Never trust any dog with a kid but to be fair I'd trust a staff and dogs with a bad rep over the ankle biters


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer like i sed its how the dogs brought up...staffs got a bad name.....cos most cunts have them to fight or look hard insted of bringin them up prop.....i love the dog.....realy freindly n happy little thing...apaprt from wen she starts talkin as staffys do she dont shut up lol.......


before i got my dog i knew fuck all about dogs, didnt even know what a staff was lmao, anyway got him and from day 1 (his 6th week alive) i loved him, slept under my arm to keep warm, and still does to this day, under the quilt head on my pillow tucked in, and he sleeps like that with me.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

dad got one the same time me and me twin sis was born he had 2 already.....was called rambo lol.....lived for 13 yrs as i rem he went off its back legs.....we berrid in out bak yard and i planted a conka there and u shld see the bludy size of the cocka tree now lol......well was like 18 yrs ago....


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol well wen i was a baby we was brought up with 3 german sheps lol......


i think its good to have a dog in with kids, my little cousin is nearly 2 he punches pulls bites my dog and brewzer accepts it, lmao one time he grabbed brewzers balls he growled and jumpt away, then lay down and crawled slowely back at my cousin, with puppydog eyes like im sorry, hes got quite a funny cute personality my dog, but he would never bit a person, unless i had to throw down with someone yaknow


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dad got one the same time me and me twin sis was born he had 2 already.....was called rambo lol.....lived for 13 yrs as i rem he went off its back legs.....we berrid in out bak yard and i planted a conka there and u shld see the bludy size of the cocka tree now lol......well was like 18 yrs ago....


one of my foster parents had 13 dogs, he was a gamekeeper, but i remember him taking an old dog cant remember his name, but vet said he gonna need expensive surgery an that, anyway foster dad took him out and capped him in the back of the head with the 243 rifle, an buried him, better than going through pain with surgery an shit, we all buried him wrapped in some blankets, poor dog but was realy old, and not realy worth going through bother as he was old not worth gettin surgery if hes gonna pop of natural causes anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

dose make u laff tho wen u see all these chavs walkin round with staffys.....like a fukin staffy gonna make u any harder i think lol......theres having a dog as a pet love and respect it and yll get it bak.....and theres having a dog to look hard........witch ends up bein nasty.....


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Dought hell be loyal when push comes to shove just because the fact you said he acts out of fear but we won't even get into it long as you love him cool


Wtf of course his dog will stay loyal that's what they do no matter how soft/hard they are they will always try protect their owners. And always b by their side no matter what hence the fact their mans best friend.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

My mum had a Rottweiler when I was growing up and it was the biggest fucking softy ever, I've now got a 5 month old Rottweiler and he's the same a clumsy big loveable brute. All dogs with a bad rep it actually down to the owner who breaks the dogs temperament as if given the right attention all dogs are good well behaved animals its the owners that are barbaric sadistic fucks that hit their dogs and make them vicious.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

exactly....its like some bloke hitting my mom me bein there ..first thing im gonna do is nit the cunt......be same as dog it wld react same way....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Wtf of course his dog will stay loyal that's what they do no matter how soft/hard they are they will always try protect their owners. And always b by their side no matter what hence the fact their mans best friend.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

nut...........


imcjayt said:


> exactly....its like some bloke hitting my mom me bein there ..first thing im gonna do is nit the cunt......be same as dog it wld react same way....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2013)

Right im off to bed,, night all


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

i had a rotty named pep....come bak from work oneday and some cunt had pinched her.......was gutted...


Garybhoy11 said:


> My mum had a Rottweiler when I was growing up and it was the biggest fucking softy ever, I've now got a 5 month old Rottweiler and he's the same a clumsy big loveable brute. All dogs with a bad rep it actually down to the owner who breaks the dogs temperament as if given the right attention all dogs are good well behaved animals its the owners that are barbaric sadistic fucks that hit their dogs and make them vicious.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> exactly....its like some bloke hitting my mom me bein there ..first thing im gonna do is nit the cunt......be same as dog it wld react same way....


Too fucking right mate the dog ain't gonna stand by and watch its owner get done just like another mate wouldn't


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Right im off to bed,, night all


 laters Sae


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2013)

All this fucking drug talk, thus thread needs to be renamed ask Dave.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Right im off to bed,, night all


night hun x


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

mind u...saying that goin on bout my rotty...this nother mad story of mine ill shere........well every nite use to take me rotty to pet st to get her a king size mars bar...dont ask she loved them mine u she was close to 13 st lol..anyways im walkin to the pet st....saw a womman i got closer to her she sed to me......u want any buisness??? i sed what.....sed u kno bj n what not..obv a prozzy...i sed na u ok luv...she then sed were u goin ..i sed pet st...sed ok....anyways i start walkin she starts to follow.......next thing i kno theres a big blak bloke with her........and u kno wen u can sence them gettin close behind u....i could here them sayin u do it u do it......well...i turnd round next thing i kno this blak dude has jumped on me.......big mistake......i got ontop of him pulled stanly knife out me pocket nad slashed fuk out his face......next think this bitch prozzy jumps on me bak hitting me ...i got up hit her so fukin hard in the jaw she was cold out......thats the only time ive hit a womman....anyways my so call rotty just sat there and done fuk all lmao..........


Garybhoy11 said:


> Too fucking right mate the dog ain't gonna stand by and watch its owner get done just like another mate wouldn't


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> night hun x


Lol^^^^^^^


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Night sae.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooooooooooo.............


Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah she will bring more cash in than u as well from selling her wart, syphilis and chlamidia riddled pussy to the junkies that frequent ur filth ridden house ya fucking muppet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not enough mate take em like that for a few month then try stop and your be in trouble
> 
> is one of them addiction where your body ends up needed it, long term benzo addicts if they just stopped can have fits n die.


i wa son 120ml a day for about 5 yrs bak wen they gave them out, omd coming of them was fun, tripping out, couldnt do shit, panics and yeh fits too but not so many,

cant go main OP tonight in too much fucking pain arrghh il have to go tomoz,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

like i sed she was a couch potato......enjoyed her comph to much lmao lazy.....


ninja1 said:


> Not seen your dog mate just most believe what they want too and the proof is in the pudding. Have seen alot of dogs really let their owners down and it's heartbreaking. Everyone just thinks their dogs the best thing but its egos rather than facts I understand we all love out dogs but need to be honest to better the breed. No good breeding a rotti because you love it for example yet first sign of trouble and the dogs off...that's not what the breed is about.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hahaha lab cross, yeah because your so fuckin perfect, what you got a house of pittys and staff ready for a fight you sick cunt, fuck off this thread before u get ignored buy everyone.


He prob doesny have any staffys he is just sittin with wikipedia open at info about staffys and playing pretend cause he is lonley prob has a wee pussy cat haha


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> He prob doesny have any staffys he is just sittin with wikipedia open at info about staffys and playing pretend cause he is lonley prob has a wee pussy cat haha


yahman, deffo googlin staff when we started talking about it,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

i aint got a dog now but i got dragons rooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrr........lol......well they babys atm......


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yahman, deffo googlin staff when we started talking about it,


Funny how my dads Staffords will come up on google. I don't need to brag but most disagree with things like the sport then wanna breed their dogs which wouldn't be around if it wasnt for people like my dad.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Most so mate, I got no problem with pets I even understand people beliving or wanting to that their dog will do it all. I've been seen owners cry when they have put their all into a dog only for it to "fail". Not to say they don't make great pets. But if we are talking working dogs most just judge by what they believe. A good rotti will bark and most willl shit themselfs anyway.


maybe i should upload a video later of my dog when you point at him, or say kill.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i aint got a dog now but i got dragons rooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrr........lol......well they babys atm......View attachment 2756676View attachment 2756677View attachment 2756678View attachment 2756679


those things look so cool id love one, maybe one day ill get a snake or something.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah cuz hes so fat. you must starve ur dogs u cruel fuck


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

yer they funny little things......i had 1 b4 for 8 years she lived......wen she died i got these 2......


iiKode said:


> those things look so cool id love one, maybe one day ill get a snake or something.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Right boys I'm off to get some shut eye, speak to u all later


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

ah she a lovley brindle....


iiKode said:


> View attachment 2756682
> 
> yeah cuz hes so fat.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

Right lads this chick is off


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

lol laterz mr and mrs gary........


Garybhoy11 said:


> Right boys I'm off to get some shut eye, speak to u all later


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

ah ya hubby goes...now u going........hmmmmm......fuking head board gonna be bangin now i guess lmaooooooo


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Right lads this chick is off


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah she a lovley brindle....


He*..........


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah ya hubby goes...now u going........hmmmmm......fuking head board gonna be bangin now i guess lmaooooooo


Haha been there done that anyhoo catch ye


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

luky fuka.....laterz.....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha been there done that anyhoo catch ye


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

soz...he.......


iiKode said:


> He*..........


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah I'd say your dogs fat.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

na its just way staffys look they hit 2 yrs and start to fill out......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 30, 2013)

im off meself...laterz........


----------



## iiKode (Jul 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah I'd say your dogs fat.


haha ur an idiot and obviously have no experience with staff's you shit talking idiot. not that im offended buy ur comment, iv seen fat staff's and mines not fat, 3 walks a day roughly 2 miles a walk, and fed once a day because he wont eat in the morning.

you can almost see his ribs, so ill say ur just trying to insult me wich wont happen like ur gonna hurt my poxy feelings over the internet.

now conversations over, with you, everyone should just ignore you from now on, so get used to being a lurker because ur posts are gonna get scrolled buy, you tyalk so much shit and just annoy people buy asking basically the same questions over and over, maybe ur just a troll.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning fellow stoners, it's pissing down here, I called in sick at 4 this morning, fuck the shitty ,wet tip, I'm staying home & making canna butter today !


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

suns shining here baz, got my second day of training today for the fuckin tills, what a fun life.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

morning babes, how are you this morning rimmnerjob.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> morning babes, how are you this morning rimmnerjob.


lmao, not bad apart from not sleeping, crashed at 230 n was up again n hour later lol, just waiting for the line to open so i can get a smoke delivered lol, hows u?


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lmao, not bad apart from not sleeping, crashed at 230 n was up again n hour later lol, just waiting for the line to open so i can get a smoke delivered lol, hows u?


haha no bad, got second day of training, i better grasp it because after this im expected to handle customers on me own, just a little weekend jo but suis me perfect if im wantin to further my carreer in weed, weather it be growing or just sellin bulk onwards. ran outa fags last night, but was not too bad, but straight to the shop for fags this mornin lmao yeah i fell assleep bout half 3, brother came in for me at 7 to get me up, my phones fucked idk whats wrong with it so had no alarm.

@spooningbadgers, email me ur details ill transfer u 15? innit, later on today after work.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> haha no bad, got second day of training, i better grasp it because after this im expected to handle customers on me own, just a little weekend jo but suis me perfect if im wantin to further my carreer in weed, weather it be growing or just sellin bulk onwards. ran outa fags last night, but was not too bad, but straight to the shop for fags this mornin lmao yeah i fell assleep bout half 3, brother came in for me at 7 to get me up, my phones fucked idk whats wrong with it so had no alarm.
> 
> @spooningbadgers, email me ur details ill transfer u 15? innit, later on today after work.


yeah i was at asda at 7am meself getting fags lol, an im also thinking of taking a part time job, will be able to afford to when ive got a grow on n what with receiving tax credits n shit doesnt matter if i work part time or full time really as they adjust the amount of tax credits we get paid so only bout £150 a month difference between p/t nf/t lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i was at asda at 7am meself getting fags lol, an im also thinking of taking a part time job, will be able to afford to when ive got a grow on n what with receiving tax credits n shit doesnt matter if i work part time or full time really as they adjust the amount of tax credits we get paid so only bout £150 a month difference between p/t nf/t lol


took me a year to get a job, im at a spar its like a coop if u never heard of spar, gonna flower when i get payed, get my fan and filter, just hooked up the 600, its a bit toasty, went back to leaving the door slanted, but have to leave only door slanted so the light goes into my room and not fucking high intensity light going out the window, might aswell jus sing im growing lmao with part time im about 25-40 quid better off than jsa every week, an thats jus workin weekends, not too bad ofcourse id like more, but overtime is avalable so suite me perfec

i contract is 10 hours, but my hours are 16, so anything over 10 hours is overtime, good 6 hours of more dough :]


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

sambo you still got that weed? how much per g 10er aint it? gonna leave this weeks money out on grow equip and treat myself, gonna just blow out when i get payed on my grow, be scrapin pennies off the street buy next month lmao, x2 50g tobacco will du me tho


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning. Skivin eh baz tut tut, well at least ya got a good reason for it lol
@kode ill send em now mate, nice 1


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> sambo you still got that weed? how much per g 10er aint it? gonna leave this weeks money out on grow equip and treat myself, gonna just blow out when i get payed on my grow, be scrapin pennies off the street buy next month lmao, x2 50g tobacco will du me tho


Mate if it helps i sit here n do surveys n shit for money online, aint a great amount of money but between8-9 sites i use ive had about £250 in paypal cash n shopping vouchers in the last 7-9months, tedious admittedly but brings some extra money in that the taxman dont get to know about lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mate if it helps i sit here n do surveys n shit for money online, aint a great amount of money but between8-9 sites i use ive had about £250 in paypal cash n shopping vouchers in the last 7-9months, tedious admittedly but brings some extra money in that the taxman dont get to know about lol


yeah u emailed me about it, i forgot about that tedious, ill probably put it off for ages if its tedious lmao, well i done surveys for game points u had to buy with cash when iw as younger, still got those emails, ill check em out whn i can be arsed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning bum breaths how are we?? On still lay Here in Ned must sat him me grow Lol gjinkni needed to lay off the blues feel like ingot a hangover lmao. So woys the crack today then?


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

has tha copper gone....? don't loike postin wen hees about, as ice ses hes proably had a busy day sitiin in his van eatin crisps or summin, Baz good to hear from you my friend cannabutter...ummmm cakey time...cany eat them myself, but I do like the occasional munch of fresh bud...ummm that a thought not much on cept lookin at charts, plants all done, tryin to get a bit o weight on the next two mystery plants too gonna get em foxtailin by tmrw. psycho, livers and exo clones and cuts all well, the xtreme? prop is doin tha job well pleased ....cany wait for these clones to root so I can do some more ...


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2013)

Cooking canna butter this end Shawny, @ Spoony , I had to convince mrs I was ill , fuck me what a performance , I deserve an Oscar ! & I got a hand shandy aswell , I'm going straight to hell !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning Indi, copper ?, what copper ?, don't say that word !, I'm sciving m8 ! , what a fucking fiasco my life is !, lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning Indi, copper ?, what copper ?, don't say that word !, I'm sciving m8 ! , what a fucking fiasco my life is !, lol


that ninja cunt, watch out cuz if hes not a copper, hes a pikey dog breeder/dogfighter, who likes scrawney dogs.

anyway, i think he went back to watchin the windows cuz the filth are after his cfl grow, must av tanned a good bit of buckfast last night he was acting like he knew everything. young chavs these days pathetic.

and that cunt wanted to buy acid off me, parently his missus makes more than me, not to hard when ur on the dole or workin part time isit now, workin down the road flashin her fanny she makes more than all of us


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that ninja cunt, watch out cuz if hes not a copper, hes a pikey dog breeder/dogfighter, who likes scrawney dogs.
> 
> anyway, i think he went back to watchin the windows cuz the filth are after his cfl grow, must av tanned a good bit of buckfast last night he was acting like he knew everything. young chavs these days pathetic


Lol m8, good to know you're on watch !, give em hell , god in heaven, I 4got how bad stewed weed smells !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice bit mornin para. Lol who's a po po?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah u emailed me about it, i forgot about that tedious, ill probably put it off for ages if its tedious lmao, well i done surveys for game points u had to buy with cash when iw as younger, still got those emails, ill check em out whn i can be arsed.


Its worth considering if you are indoors bored most of the week, not exciting or anything but you can earn a decent amount in Paypal cash/Amazon vouchers, High street shopping vouchers to use at argos/currys/pc world(and about 250 other chains) etc etc etc, an with paypal n amazon you can use that to buy any growing equipment you need and use the high street vouchers to buy ya soil or coco lol, n the high street vouchers ya can use on booze n fags lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that ninja cunt, watch out cuz if hes not a copper, hes a pikey dog breeder/dogfighter, who likes scrawney dogs.
> 
> anyway, i think he went back to watchin the windows cuz the filth are after his cfl grow, must av tanned a good bit of buckfast last night he was acting like he knew everything. young chavs these days pathetic.
> 
> and that cunt wanted to buy acid off me, parently his missus makes more than me, not to hard when ur on the dole or workin part time isit now, workin down the road flashin her fanny she makes more than all of us


Dont be silly, he aint no pikey, none of them pieces of shit are intelligent enough even to turn a pc on let alone read n write on the fucker lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont be silly, he aint no pikey, none of them pieces of shit are intelligent enough even to turn a pc on let alone read n write on the fucker lol


Also he aint got nothing to worry about the old bill for.......they dont fuck over their own lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

Just saw this on facebook n had to post it up, quite funny actually

http://keep0smiling.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/feminine-hygiene-companys-hilarious.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Vanna butter aye never tried.that abit mate looks good.though . And who's the po pro???? We talk in ninja???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just saw this on facebook n had to post it up, quite funny actually
> 
> http://keep0smiling.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/feminine-hygiene-companys-hilarious.html


Lmao WTF suppose u gotts know the joke to get it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao WTF suppose u gotts know the joke to get it lol


Did you watch their video response as well?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

No I never I'll check it out proper now lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

heads buzzing and face tingling from a black widow joint, shame she is a very low yielder cos this is yer cerebral high, yesterday it was good, today im seriously impressed an its got a few more days cure to go so getting stronger and stronger...a good sign of quality imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hahahahaha his Facebook response killed it didn't it that's a funny guy right there Lol. Wonders why she had blue water lmao


Read it wrong sorry I'm lazy I just watched the video 1st.and thought Wtf good response tho shows they got a sense of humor lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Giz .5 to test for ya then Lol I'll.tell ya whether its any.good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

even the rain can't keep these beat these girls down can't wait till they stat getting there tits out lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

@badgers. Fairly landed safely mate cheers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck me I think Gary's shaggin the fairy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


morning sae hows it going 2day mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

well fuck me i think i am actually smoking a sativa hash, never smoked hash like this before where its uplifting and a headhigh not couchlock, very nice flavour too.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me I think Gary's shaggin the fairy lol


hahaha not quite mate just had a busy week


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just saw this on facebook n had to post it up, quite funny actually
> 
> http://keep0smiling.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/feminine-hygiene-companys-hilarious.html



lmao at least the cunts have a sense of humor


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning sae hows it going 2day mate


All good mate just had first joint of the day an having a lazy day indoors playing with lil un n packing ready for the move, hows you?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well fuck me i think i am actually smoking a sativa hash, never smoked hash like this before where its uplifting and a headhigh not couchlock, very nice flavour too.


I had a bit like that on weekend, like I had a toot ! Lol, I'm itching to start the off again m8 !


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well fuck me i think i am actually smoking a sativa hash, never smoked hash like this before where its uplifting and a headhigh not couchlock, very nice flavour too.


pretty rare stuff man wats r they callin it tha stuff is pricey in tha dam I was payin 18 euros for sat hash cos I like it alot


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well fuck me i think i am actually smoking a sativa hash, never smoked hash like this before where its uplifting and a headhigh not couchlock, very nice flavour too.


i feel like i could get up and actually do sumthing yet still rather stoned, also mind is quite racy, only hash ive ever smoked and i have smoked a fair few has all been heavy couchlock, keep the sofa warm and the munchies and good telly at the ready kinda stuff lol


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Just seen this uk thread for the first time and wanna say hello\what's appenin m8/ wha gwan. To all you boys out there.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> pretty rare stuff man wats r they callin it tha stuff is pricey in tha dam I was payin 18 euros for sat hash cos I like it alot


Sativa hashish from ketama 10g, ive not smoked hash like it before indi and ive smoked a fair bit of good hash, ive just necked a few benzos too so i should be in heavy couchlock mode but im deffo feeling a sativa high.


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i feel like i could get up and actually do sumthing yet still rather stoned, also mind is quite racy, only hash ive ever smoked and i have smoked a fair few has all been heavy couchlock, keep the sofa warm and the munchies and good telly at the ready kinda stuff lol


weird I can smoke couch lock and chop wood in fact I do, weed seems to give me energy and strength, weird but me mrs is tha same ...a funny couple we r, the sativas I like not for the energy but for the mental gymnastics I can do on it ...bastard shit slow stuff to grow some wiv shockin yields so no wonder u don't see much about


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Sativa hashish from ketama 10g, ive not smoked hash like it before indi and ive smoked a fair bit of good hash, ive just necked a few benzos too so i should be in heavy couchlock mode but im deffo feeling a sativa high.


yeah ive heard that Ketama is bangin if its tha real deal wich it sounds like, fukin nice score man, smoked a fair bit meself but that was always ment ta b qwality


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah ive heard that Ketama is bangin if its tha real deal wich it sounds like, fukin nice score man, smoked a fair bit meself but that was always ment ta b qwality


ive never smoked a sativa hash, this is most deffo a sativa hash tho, feels weird lol i dont have much experience in nearly 20years of smoking of sativas, too long flower times no one want to sell that shit if they just spent so long growing her lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Is that off the road sambo??? The sativa hash i mean ?


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

actually its pretty interesting that they are growin sativas in ketama but makes sense, some of that high atlas hash has the best taste and is naturally high cos of high uv levels I rec....the smell of tha burn ...ummmm


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is that off the road sambo??? The sativa hash i mean ?


yeah mate,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate,


 Order me some Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm a big fan of hash obviously when I was grow in up my era was hash not weed and the only hash I smoke now is what I make. It reminds me. Of the good old days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm sattyhash sounds lush. I was looking at a g if some afghan soft black just yesters. Got a Sr link to the stuff you got sambo?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Sr is too addictive I wish u never introduced to me to it Lol just gotta find the balls to buy some coins now and make me 1st order


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hmmm sattyhash sounds lush. I was looking at a g if some afghan soft black just yesters. Got a Sr link to the stuff you got sambo?


its lovely mate, http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/ca1c89f32c did you get my pm?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

I did pal I'm on a bus just now though, when I get to a nincompoota ill fire one back mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

morning all.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning big lad unalright? @ Gary mail mate

Well afternoon lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Order me some Lol


i doubt you would like the price bizzle rare good hash's cost more than weed most anyway.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer man sound as a fish......just gonna pull girls out for there molass feed.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Morning big lad unalright? @ Gary mail mate
> 
> Well afternoon lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's the veggers and clones now they loving the 250 fuck I'm gonna stick with it I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

@samboni know I'm a tight cunt arnt it Lol mi.problem is I like to see and smell goods before I buy. But when I'm crooked and I got spare cash I'm buy in some coins ya get.me and getting some too grade shit well if betta feckin be lol


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Any of you guys up in the midlands


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man sound as a fish......just gonna pull girls out for there molass feed.....


 When i feed with molasses I pH down with lemon juice I'm sure it does sum thin ton the flavour could be placebo affect tho Lol only thing unneeded a shit load of lemons


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Any of you guys up in the midlands


Dodgy 2nd post And urnaskin where folk live!!!!! Where u from lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> All good mate just had first joint of the day an having a lazy day indoors playing with lil un n packing ready for the move, hows you?


its all gd mate just spent the last hour and a half potting up more cuttings, and sorting the loft area to fit more in, just siting down to roll a fat joint now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

bizzle check ur email mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorted Garylarry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hahahaha love your avvi Gary funny as fuck in want one like that lmao ;(


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Mail Gary Barry Larry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mail Gary Barry Larry


replied bizzle my nizzle thats it all sorted fo shizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Can't wait till pay day so I can get me.pots n coco and cal mag incan see the littleones need it already well onlyb2 more days and they'll get it plus new if for the pknaswell /))


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks ma nizzle to the sizzle for double sizzle on the dizzle lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Dya know what I feckin love this thread imnsonglad uk420 banned me hahahahahah fucknyou ya gooch sniffing felchin cock suckers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Sambo mail.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

my cutting all setup and happy in their new veg home all 6 of them along with the bb cheese auto that the wife is growing


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol I don't wanna know where you live, I fro. London but am up in the midlands now. Midlands covers a whole wide area of england. I did try to say hello to everyone but no one replyed. I thought I'd see if anyone cound relate to it being dead out here for bud.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Lol I don't wanna know where you live, I fro. London but am up in the midlands now. Midlands covers a whole wide area of england. I did try to say hello to everyone but no one replyed. I thought I'd see if anyone cound relate to it being dead out here for bud.


the joys of the uk thread it will take a long time b4 u are trusted enough for most ppl here to even reply to u. stick around long enuf and you'll see what i mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Lol I don't wanna know where you live, I fro. London but am up in the midlands now. Midlands covers a whole wide area of england. I did try to say hello to everyone but no one replyed. I thought I'd see if anyone cound relate to it being dead out here for bud.


who the fuk are you? all new memebrs talking i dont wanna know wer u live blah blah
cunt
fuk-off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Lol I don't wanna know where you live, I fro. London but am up in the midlands now. Midlands covers a whole wide area of england. I did try to say hello to everyone but no one replyed. I thought I'd see if anyone cound relate to it being dead out here for bud.


Yeh this thread is clicky is is was a pub and you walked in svrachedbrecord music stops everyone tturnss round that kind of thread where in Midlands r ubworkin and wot u doin ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> who the fuk are you? all new memebrs talking i dont wanna know wer u live blah blah
> cunt
> fuk-off


Hahahaha ice don't beat bout the bush does he he chopped the fuccker down and beats em with it lmao go on big lad


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

fuk me hard work pulling these little sluts out...well few pics for ya......the other buds loving the light now bent tops over......seedlings comming on but slow.....and that bud still drying i pluked......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Aye Gary them clones will shoot up soon mime are loving it at the mo just need some bigger airpots for em now


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Yh I hear that brother, ill be sticking around. Got a few multi strain projects on the go may do a diary. What you guys post up in here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

once they take to the soil and i start to see new growth im gonna veg them for about 10-14 days then flower them, im sure they will take off i'll keep the pics coming so u can see their progress


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

IMC is that the bud tour growing that's dry in last shot???? If son that looks exactly how my BC did lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ahh stik that in ya bong n smoke it lemonking............


imcjayt said:


> fuk me hard work pulling these little sluts out...well few pics for ya......the other buds loving the light now bent tops over......seedlings comming on but slow.....and that bud still drying i pluked......View attachment 2757214View attachment 2757215View attachment 2757216View attachment 2757217View attachment 2757218View attachment 2757219


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Yh I hear that brother, ill be sticking around. Got a few multi strain projects on the go may do a diary. What you guys post up in here


Grow wise post what u want show us your goods man


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ah that was just 1 bud i took early been drying it above me light.....


shawnybizzle said:


> IMC is that the bud tour growing that's dry in last shot???? If son that looks exactly how my BC did lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

And IMC I bet the blue cheese is the one on the right ain't it the seedlings I mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

fuckinn N00B cunts! cant be dealing with um, infact cant be dealing with any twat today, told to go dental hossy get ther, get my ticket, then they come out saying no teatment today.

then ring 11get told il get in today, get call bak saying your apt is tomoz night!!WTF

so i hear thers a 9.30am walking at a dentist im gunna check, but anothe nright of agony, got no choice mind must o grow house, nee dto check the cuts, se fi ther stodd up still a

CANT FIND KEYS ME HEAD AINT WORKING


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer it is man.....


shawnybizzle said:


> And IMC I bet the blue cheese is the one on the right ain't it the seedlings I mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah that was just 1 bud i took early been drying it above me light.....


Typical Barney's farm BC structure tbh its not the best blue cheese its nice but not the best good job tho fam


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ah man looks like u having one of those days ice.........


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuckinn N00B cunts! cant be dealing with um, infact cant be dealing with any twat today, told to go dental hossy get ther, get my ticket, then they come out saying no teatment today.
> 
> then ring 11get told il get in today, get call bak saying your apt is tomoz night!!WTF
> 
> ...


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

I almost took the bait but am not gonna start a fight over your immaturity. Where I'm from instant offence wouldve been taken from choice of words and you wouldve been left of the floor leaking. Nor do I mix my words. I thought I'd meet a cool set of guys from the uk


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer not the best but good....im happy with my grow atm off it...smells fuin lovley.....once i can get some syco or exo....ill just be growing that after this new lot fin......


shawnybizzle said:


> Typical Barney's farm BC structure tbh its not the best blue cheese its nice but not the best good job tho fam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuckinn N00B cunts! cant be dealing with um, infact cant be dealing with any twat today, told to go dental hossy get ther, get my ticket, then they come out saying no teatment today.
> 
> then ring 11get told il get in today, get call bak saying your apt is tomoz night!!WTF
> 
> ...


Gimme and Addy I'll send ya some blues and chill ya the fuck out Lol...... we were all noons once....well apart from unof course  but serious if unwanted em Skype me big lad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> I almost took the bait but am not gonna start a fight over your immaturity. Where I'm from instant offence wouldve been taken from choice of words and you wouldve been left of the floor leaking. Nor do I mix my words. I thought I'd meet a cool set of guys from the uk


WHO U CALLING AMMATURE U N00B LITTE SPUNK STAIN
fuk off bakto the threads of uk420 u lil mug..

il be here long after u been mugged of ya litle prick, anwya swhat u growing, tomatoes?

spastic


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lad we sound..trus......its a tight thred...u come in askin were ppl are from ect......they gonna be like wtf........like they sed stik around and ern ya trust......gonna come being all the bigen in ere ...u wont get nowere n blanked.......good bunch of lads ere........


g1tana said:


> I almost took the bait but am not gonna start a fight over your immaturity. Where I'm from instant offence wouldve been taken from choice of words and you wouldve been left of the floor leaking. Nor do I mix my words. I thought I'd meet a cool set of guys from the uk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer not the best but good....im happy with my grow atm off it...smells fuin lovley.....once i can get some syco or exo....ill just be growing that after this new lot fin......


I've done the BC a few times I know her strait away Lol the best I've had from Barney's was pineapple chunk try that its feckin lovly


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lmfao...ice u kell me everytime bro.......little spunk stain......class


IC3M4L3 said:


> WHO U CALLING AMMATURE U N00B LITTE SPUNK STAIN
> fuk off bakto the threads of uk420 u lil mug..
> 
> il be here long after u been mugged of ya litle prick, anwya swhat u growing, tomatoes?
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

well im doin the acapulco gold with this batch of bc just to c what its like.......


shawnybizzle said:


> I've done the BC a few times I know her strait away Lol the best I've had from Barney's was pineapple chunk try that its feckin lovly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeh man suppose to be nice. u need a cloner its the way forward I've been seeding it for 2 years now what a dick brain Lol clones are bad as fuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WHO U CALLING AMMATURE U N00B LITTE SPUNK STAIN
> fuk off bakto the threads of uk420 u lil mug..
> 
> il be here long after u been mugged of ya litle prick, anwya swhat u growing, tomatoes?
> ...


Ninja1=G1tana maybe?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Exo in its new home  when I took it out of the 1 lt it was in could barley see the soil  proper root bound.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

I like then look of how the exos grow nice n thigh n bushy


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer im waiting to get some exo or syco b4 i start cloning.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man suppose to be nice. u need a cloner its the way forward I've been seeding it for 2 years now what a dick brain Lol clones are bad as fuck


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

so comeon u fukin clone pros get cloning i want me a mother lolol...........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah got side shoots coming out now shud b good to take cuts next week. Think I mite jus go with all exo next run


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so comeon u fukin clone pros get cloning i want me a mother lolol...........


I would do mate but these tight cunts ain't givin e one yet lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

well thats me plan 2.....just keep me a big bushy mother n take cuts wen need......


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah got side shoots coming out now shud b good to take cuts next week. Think I mite jus go with all exo next run


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

think we got to pay for the exo or syco lol


shawnybizzle said:


> I would do mate but these tight cunts ain't givin e one yet lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer thay as tight as the ass on this.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

I would dish the clones lads but not sure how many I'm gonna have.... Plus sambos got a business to run ya kno  lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

@bizzle the fairy has spread her wings mate so not long now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @bizzle the fairy has spread her wings mate so not long now


Fookin sound fam a lam


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

so you wanna bang heads with me you wanker. Ill pm you my address cyber badboy, and show you how I get down. No big talk here m8, I've been met with unjustified hostility.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

see i dont like birds like that pic, its not natural man love handles is the way to go FTW,,


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

G1tana don't get it twisted, don't confuse me with anyone else


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

haaaaaaaaaaa fuk me i want the one in the green dress...id make her fukin day im telling ya she would loose a few stone once i finished with it......


IC3M4L3 said:


> see i dont like birds like that pic, its not natural man love handles is the way to go FTW,,


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

would take me a fukin week to find it........is that it love....no thats me bellybutton.......lolol


imcjayt said:


> haaaaaaaaaaa fuk me i want the one in the green dress...id make her fukin day im telling ya she would loose a few stone once i finished with it......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> haaaaaaaaaaa fuk me i want the one in the green dress...id make her fukin day im telling ya she would loose a few stone once i finished with it......


ill take the 1 far left, shag the fuck outa that arse hangin out her belly! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> G1tana don't get it twisted, don't confuse me with anyone else


 i bet your a old memebr, going by your talk your prolly like or are that prik cunt wanker pedo chedder!!!

so watcha growing then??


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

any holes a goal.....


spooningbadgers said:


> ill take the 1 far left, shag the fuck outa that arse hangin out her belly! Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> so you wanna bang heads with me you wanker. Ill pm you my address cyber badboy, and show you how I get down. No big talk here m8, I've been met with unjustified hostility.


yeah n worries ya hard drive hard man lmao, chatting bullshit like that will get u no where on here apart from ignored or bullied off the tread, so go hit the bong and chill the fuck out ya fucking muppet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

sp been th inking hile my prop box is in main OP mayeb a i should make a small bubble cloner outa a tuppeware tub or sumthing, just needs to be dark and a seal lid, bubble ston and job done, dont need a lid either, il put in corner of my small op and see what happens


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

we aint forgot u sambo........heres one for u........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> so you wanna bang heads with me you wanker. Ill pm you my address cyber badboy, and show you how I get down. No big talk here m8, I've been met with unjustified hostility.


aww ats up mate? ur daddy nonce u wen was young? u found out ur mom was ur nanna and the sister who u thought about fucking up the arse and wankinig over her tits, turned out to be your mom,, aww molested thru cubs and scouts? stil a virgin now?? well not a arse virgin now we know that dont we nonce boy?


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

wow you got issues, who thinks ofthat kind of shit.


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Your a fucking muppet if you think its acceptable for someone to talk to you like.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

think our only issue was u comming in ere asking were ppl live? then chatting shit?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

the lads basicly sed to u sont be a cunt and stik around......and did u listen.....no....your being a cunt......


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

each and every one on here has had to get there respect n trust off others....and dosent happen overnite....ive been there.......show them some respect yll get it bak lad...be a cunt...well u mite as well just fuk of now n stop waistin ya time......


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't try it, this dickhead started that's it don't try make me out to be the bad 1


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lad i aint bein funny at all just telling u how it is...........


g1tana said:


> Don't try it, this dickhead started that's it don't try make me out to be the bad 1


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> each and every one on here has had to get there respect n trust off others....and dosent happen overnite....ive been there.......show them some respect yll get it bak lad...be a cunt...well u mite as well just fuk of now n stop waistin ya time......


fucking true that i been on here for 3 years and only in the last 6 mnths have i started getting any respect off all these judgmental fukkers in here lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Don't try it, this dickhead started that's it don't try make me out to be the bad 1


U failed the initiation mate pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

anyways i got to fuk off to bank see what damage the missis has done.........


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Your a fucking muppet if you think its acceptable for someone to talk to you like.


See u ya fuckin reprobate who the fuck do u think ure callin a muppet away play tig with the buses fuckin knobend


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Don't try it, this dickhead started that's it don't try make me out to be the bad 1


couldnt give a fuk, i started it, and il finish it now make like a tre and FUK-OFF

no need for me to act the net hardman, i know i am, no go grow your SLH iLMAO

and dont forget vaseline that hoop!!! oh sorry u been doing that yer whole life coz daddy said so its ok mate i wont tell him coz we know it was yours and daddys little sercret


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

haaaaaaaaa i was waiting for u 2 pipe up lmfaooooo.........bbs


mrsmghirl11 said:


> See u ya fuckin reprobate who the fuck do u think ure callin a muppet away play tig with the buses fuckin knobend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

later IMC hope she didnt dent ur wallet too much lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> haaaaaaaaa i was waiting for u 2 pipe up lmfaooooo.........bbs


Well the dudes a gimp fuck sake even I know u need to earn respect first and I'm female haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

you know the wife and the hubby on the same thread always ends in tears dontcha?


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

SLH what? What am I running now grapegod, cherryog, strawberryblue, exodus cheese, deep cheese, kuchi, fondue, purple cheddar. 
I not. Kid and hear about respect but come on.
Hostility only gets returned with the same back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you know the wife and the hubby on the same thread always ends in tears dontcha?


yeah but that bitch dont listen lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you know the wife and the hubby on the same thread always ends in tears dontcha?


well there certainly wont be any tears coming from this bitch thats for sure lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> SLH what? What am I running now grapegod, cherryog, strawberryblue, exodus cheese, deep cheese, kuchi, fondue, purple cheddar.
> I not. Kid and hear about respect but come on.
> Hostility only gets returned with the same back


Tbh I think it was your first questions that put folknoffnya that's all and remember we all have different personalities some just love rippin folk like you lol


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow I just come back to my senses that's the EastEnd blood for ya. I fucking lowering myself to an immature level. WOW. I don't care what you say my appolgise to all I offened this is a uk thread and will post pics of my plants for all interested.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> we aint forgot u sambo........heres one for u........View attachment 2757253


IDE fuck it, if I wernt so stoned


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

how are we today anyway lads? i ditched one of my bbc auto this morn so just doing the 1 auto and 2 blue dream mr has set me up with a 300 cfl and a 250hps. My bbc auto has finally opened up and casing gone will upload pic later


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> how are we today anyway lads? i ditched one of my bbc auto this morn so just doing the 1 auto and 2 blue dream mr has set me up with a 300 cfl and a 250hps. My bbc auto has finally opened up and casing gone will upload pic later


U better trek care of them blue dream therey very first cuts Lol ) mine Re filling the 1ltr pots. With roots already


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U better trek care of them blue dream therey very first cuts Lol ) mine Re filling the 1ltr pots. With roots already


lol i will take special care of them dont worry im just going to check mine but need mr to get me ladders im too small haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> lol i will take special care of them dont worry im just going to check mine but need mr to get me ladders im too small haha


Lol ya little midget get a yellow pages Lol! Can't wait to get my cheese


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ya little midget get a yellow pages Lol! Can't wait to get my cheese



haha id need about 20 yellow pages to reach aas im only 5ft 1 haha


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Emerald triangle cherry og day 17 of flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Like my missis little short arse wanknwhen it comes to the high coubourds and windows n shit bloody annoying lol


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Serious seeds strawberryblue 25ltr bubbler


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

this is my bbc auto potted 4 days ago these are my two blue dream clones potted yest


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ya little midget get a yellow pages Lol! Can't wait to get my cheese


wont be long now m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> SLH what? What am I running now grapegod, cherryog, strawberryblue, exodus cheese, deep cheese, kuchi, fondue, purple cheddar.
> I not. Kid and hear about respect but come on.
> Hostility only gets returned with the same back


SO IN OTHER WORSD ya growing a load of shit

day ??? veg


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

just been up watering the flowering ladies and thot i'd take a few pics,

 2 x blue cheese  blue grape dream 12/12 from seed day 20 i thinkdinafem cheeseholy grail kusha lower fan leave from the dinafem cheesethe girls in the tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Fookin perked upntheybhave I've lookin nice when ubgonna flip em? Good job at revivingbem mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

@ gaeyboy in see younlike the horizontal growing aswell Pmsl lookin good think I say that on every pic I just lobe weed too much lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ gaeyboy in see younlike the horizontal growing aswell Pmsl lookin good think I say that on every pic I just lobe weed too much lmao


its this fucking phone it keeps rotating all the pics i take


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

well fuk commenting on my ladies
FFFUUKK UUU


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

NextGeneration grapegod 25ltr bubbler


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO IN OTHER WORSD ya growing a load of shit
> 
> day ??? veg
> 
> View attachment 2757320View attachment 2757322View attachment 2757323View attachment 2757326View attachment 2757327View attachment 2757328View attachment 2757329


nice setup mate, and the cuts are still looking pretty healthy, good job. wish i had the space to use a full room just for growing or a full flat


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

id live me a cella like that lol....comming on nice ice....what u rec to the clones?....


IC3M4L3 said:


> SO IN OTHER WORSD ya growing a load of shit
> 
> day ??? veg
> 
> View attachment 2757320View attachment 2757322View attachment 2757323View attachment 2757326View attachment 2757327View attachment 2757328View attachment 2757329


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk commenting on my ladies
> FFFUUKK UUU


I commented on em mar mar kiss-ass
Like in said undone a good job reviving them


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

saerimmner said:


> did you watch their video response as well?


hahahahhahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahhahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahhahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahhahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> NextGeneration grapegod 25ltr bubbler
> View attachment 2757360



STRETCHED TO DEATH M8



Garybhoy11 said:


> nice setup mate, and the cuts are still looking pretty healthy, good job. wish i had the space to use a full room just for growing or a full flat


ANO MATE THER 3 DAYS IN FROM THE CUT, hopefully theyl survive, if not il just take more till i get the drift,like i said i got 24 to go i can still atke em from, il do summor in a day or 2

and the room yeh its huge innit, ive hung tent panels to bring it in a nd reflect the light, il het sum maylar to go round the exges then be all mint!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

comming on nice gary........


Garybhoy11 said:


> just been up watering the flowering ladies and thot i'd take a few pics,
> 
> View attachment 2757330View attachment 2757335 2 x blue cheese View attachment 2757333 blue grape dream 12/12 from seed day 20 i thinkView attachment 2757337dinafem cheeseView attachment 2757338holy grail kushView attachment 2757332a lower fan leave from the dinafem cheeseView attachment 2757334View attachment 2757336the girls in the tent


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

What you growing then, those pics Didn't look the greatest nice setup though. I don't wanna fight you m8, why you so persistent


IC3M4L3 said:


> SO IN OTHER WORSD ya growing a load of shit
> 
> day ??? veg
> 
> View attachment 2757320View attachment 2757322View attachment 2757323View attachment 2757326View attachment 2757327View attachment 2757328View attachment 2757329


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

i think this is a cool pic lol......View attachment 2757377


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> comming on nice gary........


cheers mate, i think i might have flowered the blue cheese cuts a little early as they not getting a big as i'd like and think they not gonna fill out massively but nevermind got more to go in the flower tent when these are done


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

I know the gg stretched been away and temps were insane I was told, it was acting strange from the moment it was topped


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Unwanna try and get her in the sunlight rmthT gibes the best pics proper shows there beauty Lol you'll be a full time smoker soon IMC I can see it comin


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

im growing blue cheese.....and bc and acapulco gold seedlings atm........View attachment 2757378View attachment 2757379View attachment 2757380


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ah mine was the same they only a short to med hight plant mine are only just over 2 foot.....yll see they will come on....


Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers mate, i think i might have flowered the blue cheese cuts a little early as they not getting a big as i'd like and think they not gonna fill out massively but nevermind got more to go in the flower tent when these are done


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Feckin lobe it lads keep.em.comim only thing is i want another joint now lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Your a fucking muppet if you think its acceptable for someone to talk to you like.


ok how about you go out there round the corner take a left and fuck off out this thread


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

good afternoon, just mainlined amnesia haze and cloned the top, opened a bottle of wine.....gonna re think my grow space for the clone onlys I want fukin quantity as I no they yield...I made one soil for the psycho an exo an another one for the livers, letshope they loke it....at mrs gaz....kill the auto and put that one photoperiod plant u got left under the lights u got ...u will waste light on an auto...snip snip if it were mine


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

well survived the first day, and fuck the lottery seriously most confusing machine i ever used, rang the bell every time someone wanted lottery tickets, got a sound polish guy there aswell hes funny as fuck. anyway.... was in town waitin for the bus met an old mate, sat and smoked a joint with him he called it cheese but wernt cheese tasted more oaky/woody than cheese, thats all i can do to describe it, i think i done rather well first proper day at the tills, got it down, well after servin like 60-100 customers it aint hard to fuck up the tills, just paypoint and lottery i gotta work now, and my mate sold me a g for a tenner, was nice of him even weighed it up on the bus fr me 1.3 it was outa the fag packet plastc thing, nice guy changed alot just like me, this guy done a year in polmont aswell and came out for 1 week and went straight back in, but hes got a job now at asda, own flat and just gets a little weed to shift every now an again, he even started chattin about the sr to me, sound guy probably growin it aswell, i know what hes like quite smart aswell and got big balls, done a year in polmont because he took the blame for some driving crime, and kept gettin into fights, anyway hes 26 now and lookin good, was good to catch up with him, he used to be mad aswell walked the streets with a sword once fckin nutter, seems to have calmed down now, an hes got a kid, funny we was agreeing on all the fannies we used to know, and how they realy fucked up our lives with all the peer pressure n that, i remember videoing him on my phone doing like 100+ away from the police in a 30 zone on a kawasaki ninja LMFAO but dont do none of that now, just smokes his weed as he says, an shifts some, an works for his kid (hes a single dad i never asked about the kids mother tho) never got his phone number tho so ill have to chance it or try find him on fb, i swore this guy wernt gonna listen till he chopped sombdy an it was too late, good to see theres still hope for even the worst.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> good afternoon, just mainlined amnesia haze and cloned the top, opened a bottle of wine.....gonna re think my grow space for the clone onlys I want fukin quantity as I no they yield...I made one soil for the psycho an exo an another one for the livers, letshope they loke it....at mrs gaz....kill the auto and put that one photoperiod plant u got left under the lights u got ...u will waste light on an auto...snip snip if it were mine


didnt split the stem did you, i was to rough with mine and split it multiple times, ended up just lsting them and making it a little tighter day by day so it didnt split.


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well survived the first day, and fuck the lottery seriously most confusing machine i ever used, rang the bell every time someone wanted lottery tickets, got a sound polish guy there aswell hes funny as fuck. anyway.... was in town waitin for the bus met an old mate, sat and smoked a joint with him he called it cheese but wernt cheese tasted more oaky/woody than cheese, thats all i can do to describe it, i think i done rather well first proper day at the tills, got it down, well after servin like 60-100 customers it aint hard to fuck up the tills, just paypoint and lottery i gotta work now, and my mate sold me a g for a tenner, was nice of him even weighed it up on the bus fr me 1.3 it was outa the fag packet plastc thing, nice guy changed alot just like me, this guy done a year in polmont aswell and came out for 1 week and went straight back in, but hes got a job now at asda, own flat and just gets a little weed to shift every now an again, he even started chattin about the sr to me, sound guy probably growin it aswell, i know what hes like quite smart aswell and got big balls, done a year in polmont because he took the blame for some driving crime, and kept gettin into fights, anyway hes 26 now and lookin good, was good to catch up with him, he used to be mad aswell walked the streets with a sword once fckin nutter, seems to have calmed down now, an hes got a kid, funny we was agreeing on all the fannies we used to know, and how they realy fucked up our lives with all the peer pressure n that, i remember videoing him on my phone doing like 100+ away from the police in a 30 zone on a kawasaki ninja LMFAO but dont do none of that now, just smokes his weed as he says, an shifts some, an works for his kid (hes a single dad i never asked about the kids mother tho) never got his phone number tho so ill have to chance it or try find him on fb, i swore this guy wernt gonna listen till he chopped sombdy an it was too late, good to see theres still hope for even the worst.


good to hear that kode most peeps wiv these probs in yuf have bin hurt by adults wen young often fukin pedos....cunts need doin on tha spot all tha damage they f cause


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO IN OTHER WORSD ya growing a load of shit
> 
> day ??? veg
> 
> View attachment 2757320View attachment 2757322View attachment 2757323View attachment 2757326View attachment 2757327View attachment 2757328View attachment 2757329


lookin good ice, now u jus need to get ur ass n gear and pop the lot! lol rather you than me mate lool


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> good to hear that kode most peeps wiv these probs in yuf have bin hurt by adults wen young often fukin pedos....cunts need doin on tha spot all tha damage they f cause


tbh most were manipulators, and pretty fuckin good at it using other people to put the pressure on ya, the leader type of thing, but yeah honestly if i was thinkin of the baddest person i know hed be in the top 5 no problem, he dont compare to murderers tho


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Connisiour genetics purple cheddar (how can you say I'm growing shit, they have pumping out some serious stuff, straight fire) hered hoping for the purple cheese pheno


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk commenting on my ladies
> FFFUUKK UUU


marvelous, just learned how to spell that just for you ic3, fuck iv never ever wrote that word in my life, gonna have to start using it more often.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Connisiour genetics purple cheddar (how can you say I'm growing shit, they have pumping out some serious stuff, straight fire) hered hoping for the purple cheese pheno
> View attachment 2757427


yep yep an yep
now go find another thread, preferably not on riu but you can if you realy want.

an yesh i wirr kiss ic3's ass, not gonna fall out wif him over a pesky nube we already got enough in here as it is.


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> Connisiour genetics purple cheddar (how can you say I'm growing shit, they have pumping out some serious stuff, straight fire) hered hoping for the purple cheese pheno
> View attachment 2757427


were do you live


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

anyways ......who fukin cares,


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

What do you wanna where I live for not that I mind, blood you can lick his balls for all I care


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyways ......who fukin cares,


bit of a battle on the keyboard is allways a nice something todo when yer bored, or in ic3's case severly pissed off prolly stops him beatin his missus just lashin out on the thread. if u could send an electric shock through the internet, ic3'd have it hooked up to kill peeps


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> What do you wanna where I live for not that I mind, blood you can lick his balls for all I care


yeah i will later on skype


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahhhhh I love this thread makes me piss every now and again sum twat comes in given it the biggun next thin they gaaaaaan


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

g1tana said:


> What do you wanna where I live for not that I mind, blood you can lick his balls for all I care


oh mate that was me being friendly .....dontcha mean Blud .....u a homo?


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry its hard to decifer the bullshit seems like everyone wants to come get me lol. I from eastlondon bow to be precise. Live in stoke in trent now but wanna get out of here soon


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

Just cause I'm in the Midlands I still got a london accent we sa blood


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

@ IMC don't listen to that twat on your thread on about explain how molasses works mans a dick!!!!! Molasses contains all the nutrients the plant needs in its last days instead of using synthetic shop bought stuff molasses is 100% organic u can eat the shit its good for you plants and keep doing it mantmy will disagree but fuck em


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Jus got home to this 
Top lass is m mrs!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2757448
> Jus got home to this
> Top lass is m mrs!


Missing 2.slices of.butterd.toast


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Missing 2.slices of.butterd.toast


There under the eggs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Bit of mushroom wouldn't of gone amiss but I suppose ill let her off lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lol i dont need to listen to any twat.........my plants are good enuff lol.......only twats i listen to are u twats on ere u bunch of twatty twat twatters lol


shawnybizzle said:


> @ IMC don't listen to that twat on your thread on about explain how molasses works mans a dick!!!!! Molasses contains all the nutrients the plant needs in its last days instead of using synthetic shop bought stuff molasses is 100% organic u can eat the shit its good for you plants and keep doing it mantmy will disagree but fuck em


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

no fukin mushrooms....thats the best bit........mate she got to go.....lolol


spooningbadgers said:


> Bit of mushroom wouldn't of gone amiss but I suppose ill let her off lol


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no fukin mushrooms....thats the best bit........mate she got to go.....lolol


death on a plate avoid....bit like givvin yr plants mcnutes


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lad he been helping a nother twat do same grow as mine he tryed falting my grow all the way thru saying oh well ive taught so n so to do this his grow will be betta n what not.......just told him strait.....do it me own ways......and sed it looks good dont it......


shawnybizzle said:


> @ IMC don't listen to that twat on your thread on about explain how molasses works mans a dick!!!!! Molasses contains all the nutrients the plant needs in its last days instead of using synthetic shop bought stuff molasses is 100% organic u can eat the shit its good for you plants and keep doing it mantmy will disagree but fuck em


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

fuk em thats what i say......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

i fucking hate running out of weed, only got 2 joints left


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> There under the eggs


My bad lolt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lad he been helping a nother twat do same grow as mine he tryed falting my grow all the way thru saying oh well ive taught so n so to do this his grow will be betta n what not.......just told him strait.....do it me own ways......and sed it looks good dont it......



Yeh fuck em so ur own thing people ask for advice then ignore the fucker anyway n just do it there way anyway . I think UE doing bang on mate just let all them fan leaves yellow and u know she good to go


----------



## g1tana (Jul 31, 2013)

I got some monsters in veg at my other place that I've been neglecting and will take some pics. I do alot of aqua farms and bubnlers but am getting into soil and organics now slowly. Got loads of project on the horizon and will posting regualr can't get rid of me that easily lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i fucking hate running out of weed, only got 2 joints left


In the same boat as you mate, just enough fags n weed left for 4-5joints til the morning when money goes in, n thats between 2 of us lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm on mi last spliff now aswell


----------



## jondamon (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lad he been helping a nother twat do same grow as mine he tryed falting my grow all the way thru saying oh well ive taught so n so to do this his grow will be betta n what not.......just told him strait.....do it me own ways......and sed it looks good dont it......



Just for the record I haven't once said that his will be better than yours or that your will be better.

I haven't been nasty about your grow at all. 


Continue listening to people who tell you to make sure your fan leaves are yellow at harvest time and that molasses contains everything you need. 


All I was trying to do was find out why you "think" you are using it. 


I even said at the start of my post within your thread that its looking good. 


Hope you enjoy your yellow plants. 




J


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id live me a cella like that lol....comming on nice ice....what u rec to the clones?....


dunnomate ther still damp cubes and ther green, a couple was fucked but not like a thought they would be, l check again in tomorrow gunna go lolipop another and take sum cuttings, il do a day i think and take 10 cutting of each, er no thated ve 230 lol but i will get summmore plugs and awat i go



spooningbadgers said:


> lookin good ice, now u jus need to get ur ass n gear and pop the lot! lol rather you than me mate lool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's the gals dayb36;I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm on mi last spliff now aswell


Want any blueys lmao.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

i never sed u was nasty to me but u trying to comp my grow to that other lad u been helping.....u was saying oh well ive told him to do this n that and how his grow will be good n what not...thats like rubbing it in lad........but i aint falting u at at all jondamon......u a top grower........


jondamon said:


> Just for the record I haven't once said that his will be better than yours or that your will be better.
> 
> I haven't been nasty about your grow at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i never sed u was nasty to me but u trying to comp my grow to that other lad u been helping.....u was saying oh well ive told him to do this n that and how his grow will be good n what not...thats like rubbing it in lad........but i aint falting u at at all jondamon......u a top grower........


Wasn't trying to compare yours to his at all bro. 

Every grow room is different. 

I was just trying to understand why you wanted to use molasses and what did you hope to gain from it?




J


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Right that's enough of the ball licking in here, fuck off somewhere else with that shit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

i pointed it out on my thred lad...no need to comment ere......


jondamon said:


> Wasn't trying to compare yours to his at all bro.
> 
> Every grow room is different.
> 
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Want any blueys lmao.


Ill pass mate, got to much of an addictive personality lol. Ill take some weed if ya got that  lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> In the same boat as you mate, just enough fags n weed left for 4-5joints til the morning when money goes in, n thats between 2 of us lol


the bad part about it is i have cash but cant source anything decent my mate has nothing left and not willing to pay for shit that aint gonna get me stoned off the local dickheads, i'd get a better buzz off some ground up fan leaves lmao,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ill pass mate, got to much of an addictive personality lol. Ill take some weed if ya got that  lol


Hmmm I could get u some Friday and let fairy have it that's the best I can do?. And fuck off cock dribble or who ever tiu are stop stalk in IMC ya prick yellow and purple leaves at harvest Re normal u dick stain its natural now fuck.off !!!! Do leafs on trees stay on there all green forever l year no they don't what a dick stain


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the bad part about it is i have cash but cant source anything decent my mate has nothing left and not willing to pay for shit that aint gonna get me stoned off the local dickheads, i'd get a better buzz off some ground up fan leaves lmao,


Thats what sr is for garybhoy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmm I could get u some Friday and let fairy have it that's the best I can do?. And fuck off cock dribble or who ever tiu are stop stalk in IMC ya prick yellow and purple leaves at harvest Re normal u dick stain its natural now fuck.off !!!! Do leafs on trees stay on there all green forever l year no they don't what a dick stain


It's alright mate, think I should have a fairy landing on Friday. Nice 1 tho shawny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> It's alright mate, think I should have a fairy landing on Friday. Nice 1 tho shawny.


No prob mate I'll have a load in 5 week tops but then Ebert fucker else will Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No prob mate I'll have a load in 5 week tops but then Ebert fucker else will Lol


I mite take a bit of that blue dream off ya hands  I only jus remembered the other day v got them 4 blue dream out in the woods! Lol not been to em in nearly 6 weeks lol mite jus go in October and see if I get a surprise.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thats what sr is for garybhoy


i know m8 just not got around to ordering anything off it yet, i'm not the biggest fan of having stuff posted makes me a bit para, probs cos i smoke too much,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No prob mate I'll have a load in 5 week tops but then Ebert fucker else will Lol


im still 7-8 weeks away from the chop mate so u can send some my way in 5 weeks lol


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

me also.......... how much you expecting? cuz if u get another half oz u can keep it mate


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

well this is one of the smaller buds seems to be quite dry....mite try it later fuk it...smells awsome.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I mite take a bit of that blue dream off ya hands  I only jus remembered the other day v got them 4 blue dream out in the woods! Lol not been to em in nearly 6 weeks lol mite jus go in October and see if I get a surprise.



Yeh man I'm sure withbthebweathern we been hettimntheyll be huge mine are big !! Could be a very nice surprise indeed Lol.illness what's spare The end fookin ell everyone wants some of this dream don't they lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeh mode nightly even get a fullennthis time lmao l.... giz a gram if that IMC looks quite nice Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well this is one of the smaller buds seems to be quite dry....mite try it later fuk it...smells awsome.....View attachment 2757534View attachment 2757535


u shud try it mate u worked hard to grow it so u shd be 1st to sample the goodies


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

my fairys will be out soon dont worry.......same with the hash if goes well...


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh mode nightly even get a fullennthis time lmao l.... Cuz a gram if that IMC looks quite nice Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yehbrollnyabsen a little so u can gibe us a smoke report lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my fairys will be out soon dont worry.......same with the hash if goes well...


i hope im on the fairy's mailing list


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer i kno it wont be as good as the end stuff......ill be sending me fairys for comments on end stuff cos i would want to kno if ive got to improve this or could of done that to make it a bit betta......and i kno u guys kno ya shit.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> u shud try it mate u worked hard to grow it so u shd be 1st to sample the goodies


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

corse......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i hope im on the fairy's mailing list


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> corse......




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to imcjayt again.
*
*i tried mate


*


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

got to look after the lads ay i.......never kno wen ill need help or favours bak.....


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got to look after the lads ay i.......never kno wen ill need help or favours bak.....


Eh what about the ladys haha jk


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

u can deff smell like blueberry tho......like a strong.....wet sock smell 2 lmaooooo


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

mrs gary put a bit more in gary for ya dont worry.....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Eh what about the ladys haha jk


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lol yll prob take the piss now but went in room last nite its so potent in there it made me heave lololol....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

just been to shop to get some rizzla lol........aint brought them in yrs lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

not gonna try it till missis is in bed cos of smell lol.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

This i Gotta stay up for lool


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2013)

What if he ends up hooked lol. Did u ever smoke much imc??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

just tracked down a Q of blue cheese, off to pick it up now, thank fuck otherwise i'd have been up all night


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Jus roll a blunt imc


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

well aint had non for a few yrs sometimes id like have a ten bag and it would last me a week use to have few tokes b4 bed to help me sleep thats it ha ha .......


Mastergrow said:


> What if he ends up hooked lol. Did u ever smoke much imc??


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ive never roald a blunt lmao.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Jus roll a blunt imc


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive never roald a blunt lmao.....


me neither haha but then i dont need to thats what he is there for haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

fuk me just put a bit in me pocket till later and fukin stinks had to take it out and put it bk in room till later.......im gonna be fuked ay i......lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lol and to play with the fury buger dont forget.....lol


mrsmghirl11 said:


> me neither haha but then i dont need to thats what he is there for haha


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ill just put it in rizz with bit of cig....anyways ill report on that later.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill just put it in rizz with bit of cig....anyways ill report on that later.....


If you are able to type you mean lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

I want 1


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

man ime feeling chilled the fuck out few highrade hash joints, rew toots of opium and a load of benzos will generally do that tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2013)

No vods????


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

lmao tru that lad....


Saerimmner said:


> If you are able to type you mean lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

u only got 13% left on ya batt....best plug it in....


spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2757634
> I want 1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2757634
> I want 1


ouch! ther dear!
i just got a bly on this one 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILLIPS-400W-SON-T-PIA-PLUS-HPS-LAMP-SODIUM-BULB-/261236670801?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cd2eb4151

sambo u smackhead! on the opium indeed, lol i kno ivae had pure opium myself


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ouch! ther dear!
> i just got a bly on this one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILLIPS-400W-SON-T-PIA-PLUS-HPS-LAMP-SODIUM-BULB-/261236670801?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cd2eb4151
> 
> sambo u smackhead! on the opium indeed, lol i kno ivae had pure opium myself


Thats a 400 ice, still fucking cheap tho. That guy not do 600s aswel??


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

i posted these up a few times but got no reply...are these any good cos need 2 mh bulbs...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-MH-Metal-Halide-Indoor-Grow-Light-Bulb-for-Hydroponics-/321169542502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ac7324d66


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Thats a 400 ice, still fucking cheap tho. That guy not do 600s aswel??


no mate soz, but be well worth the investment for ya, 35 qwid is dear il look around

he hasent no, just got loads of mad size like 50 watt and 70 watt, and 100 watt,, u wouldnt even need a blaast for them would u?



imcjayt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-MH-Metal-Halide-Indoor-Grow-Light-Bulb-for-Hydroponics-/321169542502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ac7324d66


 imc thats a 400 watt halide bulb, only for veg, i got a powerplant one cheape rthan that!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

They look alright mate. Gonna get me a mh for next run, using a duel spec for veg atm


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer im after 2 400w for veg......post some good ones up to get.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> no mate soz, but be well worth the investment for ya, 35 qwid is dear il look around
> 
> 
> 
> imc thats a 400 watt halide bulb, only for veg, i got a powerplant one cheape rthan that!


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

on them says 36k lumes each 1...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id live me a cella like that lol....comming on nice ice....what u rec to the clones?....





spooningbadgers said:


> They look alright mate. Gonna get me a mh for next run, using a duel spec for veg atm


 yeh you will notice with mh u get real bushy shit! mint tho, i now will say i prefer em to veg than dual spec, just ordered that 400 sonT i already got a sonT 250 so week 3 flower il ad the 250

oh the bbc cones of ikode are settled in now, thank fek


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No vods????


no too wrecked for vods...... lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh you will notice with mh u get real bushy shit! mint tho, i now will say i prefer em to veg than dual spec, just ordered that 400 sonT i already got a sonT 250 so week 3 flower il ad the 250
> 
> oh the bbc cones of ikode are settled in now, thank fek


Yeah top of my list, aircooled hood and son-t. Gotta make sure I get em before the flip. My temps are ok now like 28 but I think we're due another heat wave in August so better be prepared this time!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

thats me back, now time for a FAT joint fuck over an hour of driving just to get a smoke lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats me back, now time for a FAT joint fuck over an hour of driving just to get a smoke lol


Least ya will b smoking nice bud mate.. Beats the seaweed looking shit from the estates lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Least ya will b smoking nice bud mate.. Beats the seaweed looking shit from the estates lol


yeah nice bud mate but the Q was under weight and i never realised till i drove 15 miles home and weighed it, cant be arsed going all the way back about it now, but i'll get it sorted nxt time im over


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

yer just give him a slap ......robbin little cunt...


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah nice bud mate but the Q was under weight and i never realised till i drove 15 miles home and weighed it, cant be arsed going all the way back about it now, but i'll get it sorted nxt time im over


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

then take his weed of him lol....


imcjayt said:


> yer just give him a slap ......robbin little cunt...


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

gary u herd of appleby up your way...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

you got mail vice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gary u herd of appleby up your way...


what u mean appleby? what is it?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

its a place were they have a big gypsy fair.....went few yrs bak was good....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

up until this year ive only ever grown 2 plants at a time for personal but decided to upgrade to 6 or 8 to try make a little cash a few months back, however i think i might have went a little overboard as i now have 13 in total split between 2 grow areas and having to buy extra lights, fans and shit to keep them think i need to chill before i fill my house and empty my wallet lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

naaaaaaaaa fuk it throw the sofa out the window 2 get few pots in living room same in bed room.....mrs gary can sleep with the dog......yll be ok lad fill that wallet...lmao.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> up until this year ive only ever grown 2 plants at a time for personal but decided to upgrade to 6 or 8 to try make a little cash a few months back, however i think i might have went a little overboard as i now have 13 in total split between 2 grow areas and having to buy extra lights, fans and shit to keep them think i need to chill before i fill my house and empty my wallet lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its a place were they have a big gypsy fair.....went few yrs bak was good....


no mate never heard of it till now, i just googled it and its in cumbria, im in scotland mate so a bit far from me lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> naaaaaaaaa fuk it throw the sofa out the window 2 get few pots in living room same in bed room.....mrs gary can sleep with the dog......yll be ok lad fill that wallet...lmao.....


Eh excuse me I can sleep where lol I'm like a princess can only sleep in the best beds and need comfort so the bed aint going no where lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its a place were they have a big gypsy fair.....went few yrs bak was good....


Think Appleby is up near me mate, Cumbria area, not 100% tho


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Right lads I'm off catch u all Later


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

well if ya want ya man to have a big fat wallat......its the floor for u ha ah .....im shure mr gary will throw a blanket in for ya 2 lol....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Eh excuse me I can sleep where lol I'm like a princess can only sleep in the best beds and need comfort so the bed aint going no where lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

ah thats it.....of bonkin again.....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Right lads I'm off catch u all Later


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah thats it.....of bonkin again.....


Haha not quite


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

not quite........gave it away mrs.......bhave..............rite weres this bud.......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> Haha not quite


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

is there any good smartphones they aint touchscreen?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

just found out 2day the wife is trying to get me a judges pass for the cannabis cup this year for my birthday cos its around the same time. they only $276 so thats bout £200 i think not bad. and return flights for 2 are £120 and its 8 euros a night for a hostel. gonna be a fun November


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

rizzla........chek......bud...chek.........fatone.....chek........lets do this.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rizzla........chekView attachment 2757754......bud...chek.View attachment 2757755........fatone.....chek....View attachment 2757757....lets do this.......


toke that shit time to get high


----------



## zVice (Jul 31, 2013)

You like your blackberry, try Q10. 
Otherwise there's a couple of htc's that have full slide keyboards 




newuserlol said:


> is there any good smartphones they aint touchscreen?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

well ive had half of it ill have other half in bit......was bit strong lol smelt good tho.......my ears are ringin now.....


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

im starting to feel a bit like heavy


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

zVice said:


> You like your blackberry, try Q10


tahats touchscreen i thinnk?


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

its me eres that feel bit funny lol.....u kno wen u give them a good scrub with a cotton bud........


----------



## zVice (Jul 31, 2013)

It has both qwerty and touch I believe 







Otherwise there's a couple of htc's that have full slide keyboards 





newuserlol said:


> tahats touchscreen i thinnk?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

can any of u lot recommend a decent cheap vaporizer? just a small one for myself.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

now ige got ichy eyes..soz just discribing how i feel......i need a coffee


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> now ige got ichy eyes..soz just discribing how i feel......i need a coffee


mate if u no liking how u feel, eat a bar of chocolate and it will take the edge off a bit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tahats touchscreen i thinnk?


fukin blackberry s, the only reason ther even polular is coz of bbm,
bbm getting rolled out to ios and android soon, i smell the death of blackberry


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2013)

i ust dont want touch screen.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

think im fuked......wld love to knok the bak out my missis now......lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> mate if u no liking how u feel, eat a bar of chocolate and it will take the edge off a bit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

got me some chok buiskets with me coffee lol


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

time to put some tunes on......av it......


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2013)

There is nothing worthwhile these days that isn't touchscreen. The only non touchscreen mobiles are the cheap 20 quid jobs designed for the third worked etc. If you want a smartphone, it will have a touchscreen, unfortunate, but the way it is.

And I have to disagree ice, while blackberry is certainly more for the businessman, they are still great phones. There is hardly a phone around that comes close to a BlackBerry for typings.

And as to cheap portable vapes, no, the best yuoll get on a budget is the da kube, a very cheap clone of the magic flight, but if you have any kind of tolerance, it is a waste of your time. The best portable vape for a good price would be the pax in my opinion, but at a hundred quid or so, its not that cheap. But the dacube is identical to the mflb, just cheaper built and withouht the warranty, but it willbtake hourso get you stoned. I used my mflb about 4 times and never again.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

have u seen miley cyrus in her new music vid called we cant stop.....dam she get fuked.....and some


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

i got a iphone 4s think its shit


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i got a iphone 4s think its shit


That would be because it is. Its camera isn't half bad, but in comparison to the whole market, Iphones are generally very much obsolete the day they are released. Its like buying something Sony these days, you are paying for a name nothing more. And paying out of your arse I should add. I still laugh when I heard about all these retina display comments. Retina display, oh wait, right, I forget, my cheaper tablet is more powerful with a far superior display. Apple powar! But they do good marketing, can't deny it. A waitress at work was saying she wanted to buy an ipad mini, by all rights an utter piece of crap, I asked her why, and the only answeer she could give me, because its apple. So hats off to apple on thatfront.


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

spoon jus back from babysitting, get ur stuff sent to me in email and ill do it either now or as soon as i wake up, i can do it online so no bother.

also could you tell me weather any other name other than kode is on my email, got an email with my real name onit a few months ago i was like wtf, this email collects dust an is only used for this typa stuff, an jokes/surveys etc

obv dnt say the name here email it to meh


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That would be because it is. Its camera isn't half bad, but in comparison to the whole market, Iphones are generally very much obsolete the day they are released. Its like buying something Sony these days, you are paying for a name nothing more. And paying out of your arse I should add. I still laugh when I heard about all these retina display comments. Retina display, oh wait, right, I forget, my cheaper tablet is more powerful with a far superior display. Apple powar! But they do good marketing, can't deny it. A waitress at work was saying she wanted to buy an ipad mini, by all rights an utter piece of crap, I asked her why, and the only answeer she could give me, because its apple. So hats off to apple on thatfront.


yeah they already got newwer models such as mini etc made when they are selling the first set of ipads, so 6 month later they say hey we got an ipad mini then u go waste more money on shit u dont need at extortion prices, i dont realy like apple to much, just dont realy trust em that much + everything expensive, an never realy fancied the layout on mac, or iphone


----------



## iiKode (Jul 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2757634
> I want 1


i just fired up my son-t today yeah using it for veg, but might go back to 250 till a week before flower (yep ina fuckin month ffs wait till payday for proper decent fan an filter no messin) because i dont want my plants gettin to big, they already about a 3 1/2 foot tall including pot, also gotta do a lil bit of diy get some chains for easier of dropping/raising lights, those yoyos are decent just fuckin awkward, an got those stretchy things with hooks hooked up to my extractor, gonna need to screw this 16" fan upside down drill it into where the lights are hanging from, because its too big, need more floor space they are growing into it ffs.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2013)

Free power on Saturday from British gas. If you have a smart meter. Good try. Fuck off. I'll pay my bill, my usage statistics are none of your business. At least we having got to the stage america is at where people are being arrested for refusing to have smart meters installed. If someone demanded to install a smartmeter in my house, I'd let them, and then phone them to let them know that for some bizarre reason, it was not working any more. Far too easy to break something electronic like that  Fucking mugs.


----------



## imcjayt (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo[/video]


----------



## indikat (Jul 31, 2013)

oh yeah sambo opium is quite a big waster....did u mix it wiv a bit o baccy, spent a month in the east smoking that...slippery slope wernt the word omfg, anyways I am very chilled myself after a nice vape


----------



## w33d c00ki3s (Jul 31, 2013)

any of you tried growing nirvanas super skunk in soil b4 ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

I sent it yesterday kode, the email not come thru? Nd no it ain't got any other names on it mate.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning people how are we all today? Got up, got orders barked at me whilst half asleep so I don't kno what the fuck I'm supposed to be doin  all I got was drop my lil lass off at her nanas lol. Ill find out what I forgot later on today when the mrs gets bk ha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Missis kids house dogs grow= unhappy think I need to get the bollocks and move out get my own flat and fuck the missis off I ain't happy at home anymore I've tried working shit out .... what am I suppose to do cmon lads no piss takes.I justbaint happy anymore lobe my kidsore than anything I'm the world but not sure if I love her anymore Wtf can I do man ????????????


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 1, 2013)

My BB seeds just came back. that was quick. i got some black ss free with my order too. i might put a few in to germ and fit in with this grow. ive got 2 crapy looking white widow fuckers in the wilmas that i dont think are going to turn out to good so ill replace them  dog or smelly cherry? i might put 2-3 of each in and hope to get a female from each


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Missis kids house dogs grow= unhappy think I need to get the bollocks and move out get my own flat and fuck the missis off I ain't happy at home anymore I've tried working shit out .... what am I suppose to do cmon lads no piss takes.I justbaint happy anymore lobe my kidsore than anything I'm the world but not sure if I love her anymore Wtf can I do man ????????????


u on a downer from tha blueys m8?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol a lil bit but its been like this for a year now I've tried sorting it but its gone shitty again.I've spoke to me best mate he says stay n stick but if I ain't happy with myissis anymorwhat am i suppose to do????? Been with her 9 years love her to bits I'm just at a cross roads mate and non the blues don't fuckin help lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah sambo opium is quite a big waster....did u mix it wiv a bit o baccy, spent a month in the east smoking that...slippery slope wernt the word omfg, anyways I am very chilled myself after a nice vape


i just chased it junkie style lmao, was very good opium.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2013)

spoons answer your pm or email............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Fuckin ell im gonna be hooked on Valium andnsambos gonna be a smack head lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell im gonna be hooked on Valium andnsambos gonna be a smack head lmao


lol not for me mate i just like a blowout and doubt ill touch it again for months n months.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol I've had it once with my bad bad big brother Lol not for me either made me gowdge or however ubsay it and made me sick about 5 times quite nice at first then it was like uuurrrggghhhhhh help imngonna die lmao.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

fairys been Cheers man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2758661 fairys been Cheers man


no worries mate enjoy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheers man I can see mine were a bit small now but hey they'll grow 

Unsaid its cheese is this clone only or from seed?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Tried reppin ya but ive gotta spread it about apparently Lol wel who else fucking deserves it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

here's the bunch powerd by the beast of a 250 Lol yours are on the very left Gaz all potted up n ting Lol ones gone a bit droopy tho I'm sure I'll revive her tho


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2013)

email don and vice


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2013)

spoons need a addy???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

can't help meself look at em now fookin bloomin lowland the stalks I'm gonna be able to make snooker cues out of em lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

ooooh tha smell burning rubberised catpiss....well funny in an opium den watchin tha tourists heave, some women felt inspired to swim naked after smoking it....half hour later holding on to some rock pukin...not wat they expected....its some serious shit,,,u no uve had it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> ooooh tha smell burning rubberised catpiss....well funny in an opium den watchin tha tourists heave, some women felt inspired to swim naked after smoking it....half hour later holding on to some rock pukin...not wat they expected....its some serious shit,,,u no uve had it


LOL yeah u most deffo do, did ur parcel arrive today?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeh I know another feckin pic Lol blue dream day 39 finally caught up on what day I'm on lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeh they look alright don't they cheers ya bunch a cunts lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> LOL yeah u most deffo do, did ur parcel arrive today?


yeah sambo an ive just iced bonged half of it, very nice hash lovely moroc flavour, tested a piece an it burns to white ash a sign of high quality, and everyone who likes hash should walk off there heads on it cos no one else will no...... energising and calming, very good hash mate, I smoked a lot of maroc and this is the good stuff


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I sent it yesterday kode, the email not come thru? Nd no it ain't got any other names on it mate.


nah no details just, u sayin give u a shout when i need em.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah no details just, u sayin give u a shout when i need em.


Ill send em again now mate.
@shawny. Looking good mate  lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ill send em again now mate.
> @shawny. Looking good mate  lol


15 ye jus goin on now todo it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Think I've found a contact for green from us tho!!!! Worked out £144 per oz og kush.he says he uses an express delivery Agency and will be in UK in 3 days ???? What u rekon lads sounds bit dodgy??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

U got mail kode


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think I've found a contact for green from us tho!!!! Worked out £144 per oz og kush.he says he uses an express delivery Agency and will be in UK in 3 days ???? What u rekon lads sounds bit dodgy??


i wouldnt go us on the sr, sambo has ordered from canada tho, theres fuckin loads from canada quite cheap aswell, they are more relaxed about weed than america is i think.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U got mail kode


got it just doin it now.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

done, check ur email now spooner


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

evening all...........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Easy kode easy badger easy big man how are we all??


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy kode easy badger easy big man how are we all??


im alright, still stoned from yesterday got a few joints left. just gonna power through em tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i wouldnt go us on the sr, sambo has ordered from canada tho, theres fuckin loads from canada quite cheap aswell, they are more relaxed about weed than america is i think.


Its not off the road mate its a us dispensary


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Not 3 bad mate, has a manic morning. Ran out of Internet so couldn't get in contact with ppl. been flying round to diff spots n nicking there wifi lol. Had sambo running back and forth, told him he needs the exercise and it's for his own good lmao.
but I'm finally home and can kick back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2013)

just FYI if anyone wants to order from BB the sales been extended til end of august  code: BBSS13


----------



## iiKode (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its not off the road mate its a us dispensary


hurry up and get a ton shipped in then....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

just been reading up bout making the hash.....and about diff grades u make ill have to jot down wen i make it as i go along lol......like the diff grades u get from the bags......ect


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

iiKode said:


> hurry up and get a ton shipped in then....


Hahaha I'm making an order 2morro of 1 oz just to make sure its all good if not well I've lost £140 fuckin sound not .hopefully its all good he sound legit so u never know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just been reading up bout making the hash.....and about diff grades u make ill have to jot down wen i make it as i go along lol......like the diff grades u get from the bags......ect


That's Cuz the trichromes are different in size I.e different size bags I think its the 70 where the best grade and yield come from.never done it like but fuck men in seen some videos on the shit lmaon


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

ah well ill just lable it what colour bag it come from......aint for me anyways.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

U wanna sell it mate top dollar for proper ice hash that's if most folk what it is lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

must admit that smoke last nite i was fuked....i was listerning to music till like half 2 this morning munchin on jelly sweets lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

ah well ill c how much i make first......


shawnybizzle said:


> U wanna sell it mate top dollar for proper ice hash that's if most folk what it is lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

still high of the ketama hash gonna have some more a bit later, jus cleaned out my own bags with iso....fukin graet stuff got another hash run nezt week wen ive trimmed at the weekend....wars ur plan imc re hash makin?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

well indi im just getting them bags i posted.....and gonna u kno mix the ice n shit in the bags n what not......prob het a mixer to go on drill.....then filter it out i suppose...


indikat said:


> still high of the ketama hash gonna have some more a bit later, jus cleaned out my own bags with iso....fukin graet stuff got another hash run nezt week wen ive trimmed at the weekend....wars ur plan imc re hash makin?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

just gonna throw me shug leaves n shitty popcorn nugs.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

proves how much i kno about hash n shit i didnt kno how it was made till i come on ere lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

tell ya what im not looking forward to doing....trimming all those buds down.......ment to proppa stink and take forever.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

u gonna dry it first of fresh freeze it....causes a row in ere usually


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

well the day i trim me buds was gonna put in bag into the fridge overnite and make it next day?......i dunno never made it b4 have i lol.....so id of prob asked wen comes to it nxt week...


indikat said:


> u gonna dry it first of fresh freeze it....causes a row in ere usually


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

nother hot day today.....31c ere....


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2013)

any one for a lemon canna cup cake ? , think im going to be blitzed later ........

i licked the icing off the spoon & whisk earlier, felt like ive been pulling a fridge behind me since


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

I want some canna butter does it yer ya stoned Yeh?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 1, 2013)

Out picking myself and the kids up a chippy for dinner but the cunts taking ages to cook some sausages, better move before i pull them over the counter and slap them about with my fuckjng sausage. I want home for a munch and a smoke. Having one of they days where I just can't be fucked with anything or anyone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Thatz me today Garyboy fuck it fuck the lot of ya lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I want some canna butter does it yer ya stoned Yeh?


Like nothing else m8 .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

The last time I ate weed I couldn't tell my arse from my elbow! Don't care what any 1 says eating weed is the strongest stoned ya can get. It takes being stoned to a whole nother level lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

U jusg make it out ya trim?? I've seem a few videos but never paid much interest Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Now I fuckinwant some lmao another.level.of stones game that shit Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> The last time I ate weed I couldn't tell my arse from my elbow! Don't care what any 1 says eating weed is the strongest stoned ya can get. It takes being stoned to a whole nother level lol


Lmao spot on mr badgers .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeh I read eating gibes the strongest efffwct as your getting everything no THC getting wasted there lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

plant ive been growing in garden looks bit like a canabis plant in flower........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

end of day 39 getting there slowly but surely


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Where's delvite nowerdays??? Most pronerbly mongoled off his master kush lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Where's delvite nowerdays??? Most pronerbly mongoled off his master kush lol


Aye he went thru a stage of posting his grow in here every week, hasn't been in here in a while. He's got a thing on youtube that he updates if ye can find it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> The last time I ate weed I couldn't tell my arse from my elbow! Don't care what any 1 says eating weed is the strongest stoned ya can get. It takes being stoned to a whole nother level lol


To date, other than one occasion when i got giggly in the supermarket while looking at crisps, eating weed has never done bugger all to me. So it's my opinion that eating weed is the strongest stoned _you_ can get but it is by no means a universal notion.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2013)

Been more than a few members just suddenly disappear over the last 6 months tho


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> To date, other than one occasion when i got giggly in the supermarket while looking at crisps, eating weed has never done bugger all to me. So it's my opinion that eating weed is the strongest stoned _you_ can get but it is by no means a universal notion.


Yeah different people get affected in different ways I suppose. I've only eaten weed a hand full of times in the 10 years iv been smoking but every time iv eaten it iv been a completely different stoned to what I'd be if I smoked it. I think with it taking so long to kick in and catching you off guard might have something to do with it lol. That's what it does to me when I eat it, get giggle fits (which I do enjoy lol) and then the monginess sinks in and completely ruins me lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Been more than a few members just suddenly disappear over the last 6 months tho


Had a look on youtube for del, remember tht second grow he got started rreal quick after the first one this year....I think he's harvested that one too ffs, the mans on a mission lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> To date, other than one occasion when i got giggly in the supermarket while looking at crisps, eating weed has never done bugger all to me. So it's my opinion that eating weed is the strongest stoned _you_ can get but it is by no means a universal notion.


If u ever pass my gaff, call in, have a cake, if you don't lose a few hours at least, you can bugger me senseless !
(& no pretending yer not wrecked !)


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Had a look on youtube for del, remember tht second grow he got started rreal quick after the first one this year....I think he's harvested that one too ffs, the mans on a mission lol


I was asking about Del months ago MG, thought he had a knock due to one of his pals geting one previously ? , maybe wrong , won't be a first !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I was asking about Del months ago MG, thought he had a knock due to one of his pals geting one previously ? , maybe wrong , won't be a first !


Only had a quick look on youtube and the last video I could see was June, so he was still about last month...ahh fuck knows

he was on here just last week in delvites video journal lol, panick over lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Only had a quick look on youtube and the last video I could see was June, so he was still about last month...ahh fuck knows
> 
> he was on here just last week in delvites video journal lol, panick over lol


Jus Dura, welshdragon n a few left to account for then lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

some other nice flowers out my garden lol.....View attachment 2759037View attachment 2759038View attachment 2759039 thort id add a bit of colour to thread insted on the usual......GREEN........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Well just failed me CSCS test ahh further k it I suppose Been stoned and high on Valium don't help matters Lol xxxx


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Dont wanna sound gay or owt but there nice IMC I'm trying to do my garden up now its a big job though must be 400m2 its fookin massive Lol fuck it I'll just keep me green ones thriving Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Jus cause iv run out of bud doesn't mean I won't find a way to get high! Lol 
jus been scraping away at my grinder Nd managed to get a little pile of keif


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he went thru a stage of posting his grow in here every week, hasn't been in here in a while. He's got a thing on youtube that he updates if ye can find it lol


Yeh must watched his last vid that's what made me ask where he's been too busy on YouTube NY the looks of it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

yer im a keen gardener lol.......i just think its nice to have a nice colourfull garden those ones was off the front....


shawnybizzle said:


> Dont wanna sound gay or owt but there nice IMC I'm trying to do my garden up now its a big job though must be 400m2 its fookin massive Lol fuck it I'll just keep me green ones thriving Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

What's the cscs for shawny?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im a keen gardener lol.......i just think its nice to have a nice colourfull garden those ones was off the front....


The best thing u can get for a garden is concrete!!, havin to cut grass, te fuck with that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

To work on site and operate plant but fuck it think in gonna start growing for a living Lol had enough of grafting now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2759075
> Jus cause iv run out of bud doesn't mean I won't find a way to get high! Lol
> jus been scraping away at my grinder Nd managed to get a little pile of keif



Go on lad Lol I.like sprinkling that omtop of me joints


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

well thats that early but i took off didnt trim it proppa still few leafs in it as waiting for me trimmers to come....smells nice tho......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

@ IMC unwanna get some ladies in there I bet you'd dona good job of em outdoor like

@ mg Yeh just checked delvite420 out on tube his grow lookin good man that's whatbhes been doin lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> To work on site and operate plant but fuck it think in gonna start growing for a living Lol had enough of grafting now lol


Is that just like a health and safety thing m8? Over here it's called a safe pass, how the fuck did ye fail that? Must be different than over here, over here it's a multiple choice and the guy teaching u tells u the fuckin answers cos it looks bad on him the more he fails lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> If u ever pass my gaff, call in, have a cake, if you don't lose a few hours at least, you can bugger me senseless !
> (& no pretending yer not wrecked !)


I welcome the opportunity. Its always been a bit annoying that it hasn't effected me. I normally use about 2 to 3 ounces of exo bud and trim to 2 sticks if butter, and it never did anything. Got fed up so ate an entire tray of Blondie's at once. Nothing. Flatmate brought back a few pounds of charas from india and used a whole bunch in a butter for garlic bread, everyone else got destroyed, I felt nothing. Gf has made cakes a couple of times, and that was the one time I was queing in Coop and started laughing at the crisps, but I had also just smoked a big joint. It just doesn't seem to do bugger all for me :'( I am strange with weed though. If I took a 2g joint ofpure weed, I would get absurdly higher if I replaced a gram of the weed with tobacco.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Nah all on computer they don't tell u shit getting questions about working at height I'm a fecking paver highest I get is on break time having a joint Lol ahhhh fuck it lll


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

yer...tbh lad i thort about it had a auto ere i was gonna pop in but thort mite of been to late.....but yer deff nxt year im gonna do some big fuk off pots outside........have me some monsters.....


shawnybizzle said:


> @ IMC unwanna get some ladies in there I bet you'd dona good job of em outdoor like
> 
> @ mg Yeh just checked delvite420 out on tube his grow lookin good man that's whatbhes been doin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Well big man seen as u ain't gonna smoke it I'll test a gram for ya )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer...tbh lad i thort about it had a auto ere i was gonna pop in but thort mite of been to late.....but yer deff nxt year im gonna do some big fuk off pots outside........have me some monsters.....


Yeh far too late now mate but next year doing for sure just 1 or 2 they will be massive u plant em late April early March weather depending like  I can see you with some 10 footers lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah all on computer they don't tell u shit getting questions about working at height I'm a fecking paver highest I get is on break time having a joint Lol ahhhh fuck it lll


I think u can do it online here too, Anytime I've done it u go and sit in a rroom with a few others and listen to some guy talk shit about health and safety then do the wee test and he helps u. Fukin around 100 quid to do it too


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

lol had half a spliff last nite i was fuked......me fairys be out wen main cropped chopped.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Well big man seen as u ain't gonna smoke it I'll test a gram for ya )


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

lol yer man ill let the fukers grow.......give next door sommert to talk bout.......lol ah he old n deff anyways.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh far too late now mate but next year doing for sure just 1 or 2 they will be massive u plant em late April early March weather depending like  I can see you with some 10 footers lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I think u can do it online here too, Anytime I've done it u go and sit in a rroom with a few others and listen to some guy talk shit about health and safety then do the wee test and he helps u. Fukin around 100 quid to do it too


First time I've failed tbh quite gutted Lol well if unpaybthat bitore and its a guaranteed pass its worth it ain't it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yer man ill let the fukers grow.......give next door sommert to talk bout.......lol ah he old n deff anyways.....


Hahahaha he'll end up liking it thinking it sum kind of shrub asking you for cuttings n shit lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> First time I've failed tbh quite gutted Lol well if unpaybthat bitore and its a guaranteed pass its worth it ain't it


Aye it's a fuckin shit day doin it tho, goes on from 9-5 and its a fuckin hour and a bit drive each way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

I know u ain't a green smoker big lad but nothing better than smoking the product you've grown from seed I feckin love it lol

OhnNd that's IMC new name BIGLAD


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

got me an outdoor project nxt year comming 2 watch this space lol.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's a fuckin shit day doin it tho, goes on from 9-5 and its a fuckin hour and a bit drive each way


Yeh fucknthat this time ill revise Lol I only found out last night in had the test 2day Wtf takes the piss


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

lmao he prob would as he likes to garden too he wouldnt kno wtf it was....


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha he'll end up liking it thinking it sum kind of shrub asking you for cuttings n shit lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's a fuckin shit day doin it tho, goes on from 9-5 and its a fuckin hour and a bit drive each way


Yeh fucknthat this time ill revise Lol I only found out last night in had the test 2day Wtf takes the piss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Hahahaha give him 1 Lol hell raise it good n proper u know what them old folk like .... jealous of that outhouse Lol in was thinking bout doin the attick but very risky bizz for bizzle


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

well b4 i built my room i was gonna do loft but thort 2 risky.......yer out hous like 14ft by 6ft....was gonna hav it just for clones and veg........mothers....obv its gonna be borded right proppa ins and 2 doors pvc door on front n shit.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

I like your style u could put a wall up and have veg And mother and flower all in there making buff cash to do my free sleeve for me )))) lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

ah well we will see......can just flower a big monster in there under a 600 or 1000,,,,,,


shawnybizzle said:


> I like your style u could put a wall up and have veg And mother and flower all in there making buff cash to do my free sleeve for me )))) lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Or 2 600s one big mother feckin plant Lol lollypop it too fuck and get loads of donkey dick colas Yeh man sound good to me and use your tent or room or whatever u got now to veg n clone in


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I welcome the opportunity. Its always been a bit annoying that it hasn't effected me. I normally use about 2 to 3 ounces of exo bud and trim to 2 sticks if butter, and it never did anything. Got fed up so ate an entire tray of Blondie's at once. Nothing. Flatmate brought back a few pounds of charas from india and used a whole bunch in a butter for garlic bread, everyone else got destroyed, I felt nothing. Gf has made cakes a couple of times, and that was the one time I was queing in Coop and started laughing at the crisps, but I had also just smoked a big joint. It just doesn't seem to do bugger all for me :'( I am strange with weed though. If I took a 2g joint ofpure weed, I would get absurdly higher if I replaced a gram of the weed with tobacco.


I use 250g of butter & 2 shoe boxes of sugar trim & bud .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Mmmmm that vanna butter looks just like this one a womanakes on YouTube . I prefer smoking it tho lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

quiert on ere 2nite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Hmmmm it is biglad well ice recieved them blues today gave him 4 so I bet he's out cold somewhere slumped over his already dying pyscosis lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

ah think ice been bit under the weather........think gary sed he having one of those days wen cba.......sambo well fuk knos with him.....could be riding a camel down the road or sommert.....indi prob playing with his calc.......so.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

and me well ive just had a big fat beef cowmain from chinkys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Fat cunt.Lol Yeh spoke to ice earlier he said he was fucked. Off having g a bad day bet its that fecking leg.of his and having a full op to tend to lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2013)

Evenin all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm it is biglad well ice recieved them blues today gave him 4 so I bet he's out cold somewhere slumped over his already dying pyscosis lol


OY cunt, dying pyscosis, no ther just misreble coz of the reveg!! grr lol
just got back from 2nd dentist of the day after crying like a lil bitch down phone to sambo LOL emotions wer all over ealier fucking pregabs.
got the tooth out so now im eye twitching, ear aching, jaw locking freee, FREE I TELL YA!!

WILL HAVE TO GO OP soon, check the clones, BOLLOX...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY cunt, dying pyscosis, no ther just misreble coz of the reveg!! grr lol
> just got back from 2nd dentist of the day after crying like a lil bitch down phone to sambo LOL emotions wer all over ealier fucking pregabs.
> got the tooth out so now im eye twitching, ear aching, jaw locking freee, FREE I TELL YA!!
> 
> WILL HAVE TO GO OP soon, check the clones, BOLLOX...


Lol crying like a little bitch, ye big soft cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Ahhhhhh here he his yehbget that fookin tooth out mate now get then blues down ya after ya been to ya op then go bed mate have a good sleep off ya lazy cunt Lol. Only joking bout the pysco but damn nigger u fuckedn that shit up lol  I've had to super crop the mother I put in flower again today its gonna be a big gun but I proper Lilli popped it tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol crying like a little bitch, ye big soft cunt


fucking couldnt help it mate,, this dentsist did me head in, soon as she looked at me notes and saw im a ex user even tho so long ago she said shes not treating me coz could catch anything putting her hand in me mouth,, took my antibiotic script bak and kicked me out,, mate my head went to peices, sambo rang and i started wailing lol,, wtf


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking couldnt help it mate,, this dentsist did me head in, soon as she looked at me notes and saw im a ex user even tho so long ago she said shes not treating me coz could catch anything putting her hand in me mouth,, took my antibiotic script bak and kicked me out,, mate my head went to peices, sambo rang and i started wailing lol,, wtf


sorry m8 but that made me proper laugh....did ye have to go to another dentist then aye?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Go emergency dentist just tell em its gotta come out u can't sleep n shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

id of had a few vods smoked a spliff got me pliers and riped the cunt out meself lol


Mastergrow said:


> sorry m8 but that made me proper laugh....did ye have to go to another dentist then aye?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

hmmm just cheked seedlings getting slight yellow in ends of leafs......aint feeding them much tho...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id of had a few vods smoked a spliff got me pliers and riped the cunt out meself lol


FUCK THAT lmao . Is it the very 1st leaves or the proper 1st leaves???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

prop ones....


shawnybizzle said:


> FUCK THAT lmao . Is it the very 1st leaves or the proper 1st leaves???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

mate theres fuk all to it just got to have bolloks to do it....i did it to one of me closer bak ones


imcjayt said:


> prop ones....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Up yer feed a tiny little bit and have u got supertjrive? Its yellow not burnt yellow is it? Oh and get some cal mag in there aswell it never hurts

Oh and don't over water seedlings they like it just nice moist not soggy bottoms they hate soggy bottoms lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

yer i got some super t...only giv them a dribble of water with a tiny bit of anb and rhiz


shawnybizzle said:


> Up yer feed a tiny little bit and have u got supertjrive? Its yellow not burnt yellow is it? Oh and get some cal mag in there aswell it never hurts
> 
> Oh and don't over water seedlings they like it just nice moist not soggy bottoms they hate soggy bottoms lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Fuck it giz a pic in start mine in about 20mlm of riz per 10ltr to start then build up to 40ml then stop using in flower


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

the bc seems to be fine its on the acapulco gold........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

I feed my seedlings withy spray bottle gets loads of oxygen in the coco and on the roots they seem to love it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

think ive gave them half mill to 1ltr


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Hmmmmm looks like over nutes to me ????? Give her fresh water . Next see what happens if not IP feed a little but to me that looks over fed????? Wot ubrekon lads


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

yer i thort overfed have tryed to be cearfull..ill giv them water for few feeds......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think ive gave them half mill to 1ltr


I only give em riz till there about 3 sets of leaves they don't need much andbtapnwater has what they need at there size


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

ok ill just water them a bit with riz


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

as i sed tho the cheese is fine its just the gold......funny that .....fuk me its still warm


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

gonna have that other half of spliff in bit lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Get yourself a sprayer a 2ltr one fill it with water and 4ml of riz and then set it so it proper mists out and water your seedlings like that I've found that's the best way to water seedlings its really good for root devopment Duncan see all the bubbles of air going in its bang on mate )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeh blue cheese is a Hardy plant held sum abuse Lol..... ain't gotta clue bout the gold


----------



## zVice (Aug 1, 2013)

If it's in there wouldn't it still be "indoors"?

just sayin' ...


imcjayt said:


> got me an outdoor project nxt year comming 2 watch this space lol.......View attachment 2759102


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

zVice said:


> If it's in there wouldn't it still be "indoors"?
> 
> just sayin' ...


Ya funny fucker lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

lol verry tru ha ha...


zVice said:


> If it's in there wouldn't it still be "indoors"?
> 
> just sayin' ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Well joint n bed.fors.I'm.fooked.hey vice u some dome your blue dream yet??? I'm half way through now


----------



## zVice (Aug 1, 2013)

Not yet, shut down through summer, can't be arsed battling these temps 
Thinking about running all of them when back up seeing if I can find a keeper.

how many you did you run? Find anything spectacular? 
Saw a few pics some pages back, looked juicy.



shawnybizzle said:


> Well joint n bed.fors.I'm.fooked.hey vice u some dome your blue dream yet??? I'm half way through now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeh I've ran 3 and kept 2 as a reserve I wish the juicy one I kept as a mother not the one I selected but ya never know it could be just as good both seeds in flower Are near enough identical good genetics  I took a cutting off the best one though 4 week in flower let's hope it makes it Cuz its a keeper for sure at 2 weeks they were.packing on frost


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2013)

here's my fave day 40 now i think right lights out I'm off lads ceeee beeeeeee


----------



## zVice (Aug 1, 2013)

Make sure you do a smoke report 

From what I've read there's 3 usual suspects, indica dom, 50/50 and sativa dom, whilst the sativa leaner is not uncommon, there is a particular pheno that is heavy haze leaning that is supposed to be a cut above.

however I'm still not convinced I'm going to find it in a 5 pack, but I'm still gonna give it a shot



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've ran 3 and kept 2 as a reserve I wish the juicy one I kept as a mother not the one I selected but ya never know it could be just as good both seeds in flower Are near enough identical good genetics  I took a cutting off the best one though 4 week in flower let's hope it makes it Cuz its a keeper for sure at 2 weeks they were.packing on frost


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

ah man ive just sampled me cheese again........im fuked......


----------



## zVice (Aug 1, 2013)

Night bitches, past my bedtime


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man ive just sampled me cheese again........im fuked......


Us with toking soon all day will you be young padawan lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

no seriously ......im fuked....some good shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 1, 2013)

respect to legend


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2013)

lollipopped, day ??? veg coz i have no fucking clue




such a lot of waste 



and me cuts, so lets see




s


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking couldnt help it mate,, this dentsist did me head in, soon as she looked at me notes and saw im a ex user even tho so long ago she said shes not treating me coz could catch anything putting her hand in me mouth,, took my antibiotic script bak and kicked me out,, mate my head went to peices, sambo rang and i started wailing lol,, wtf


oh you fukin beauty, heres wat u do next....u phone the dentist tomorrow and ask her "Please could you inform me of your complaints procedure as I did not see any public notice in your practice", by their professional code they have to display this sign....hardly any medical professional does this but they all have to, so they are already in shit......then u make a formal complaint of Professional misconduct u have a good case because THEY ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO TREAT PEOPLE LIKE CUNTS, however this will not lead to you getting any money....but it means 10 months of unbelievable shit for them......they will b shittttting themselves for nearly a whole year....to get money u need to tap her insurance..so file a case for damages.....they cant refuse u treatment and treat u like this if u were a child rapist...................she is in tha shit, have fun, obviously I can help u wiv this m8y if ya need it


----------



## indikat (Aug 1, 2013)

the complaint will b investigated by the General Dental Council.....these are the people u need to contact, they will be sympathetic to you as they are the dental police makin sure dentists arnt dodgy so on your side really....uh oh treating patients like that is a big no no in their eyes.....btw got one dentist on a disciplinary....the GDC thought he was soooo bad they took extra measure s and withdrew his licence...ha ha cunt cant work...and he will be struck off


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Morning shit stabbers. Fairy jus landed and oh my days..... Smells like Jesus and lemons


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

@sambo check ur email mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

replied gbhoy


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh you fukin beauty, heres wat u do next....u phone the dentist tomorrow and ask her "Please could you inform me of your complaints procedure as I did not see any public notice in your practice", by their professional code they have to display this sign....hardly any medical professional does this but they all have to, so they are already in shit......then u make a formal complaint of Professional misconduct u have a good case because THEY ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO TREAT PEOPLE LIKE CUNTS, however this will not lead to you getting any money....but it means 10 months of unbelievable shit for them......they will b shittttting themselves for nearly a whole year....to get money u need to tap her insurance..so file a case for damages.....they cant refuse u treatment and treat u like this if u were a child rapist...................she is in tha shit, have fun, obviously I can help u wiv this m8y if ya need it


Well said Indi !, Ice that's bollox what there feeding you !, that's why they wear gloves & full face visors ! They can't not treat you m8 !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> replied gbhoy


so have I mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

Ripped from another thread...........

[h=2]




More propaganda in the UK! It's reefer madness all over again, but worse![/h] Warrington Council would rather you stick a needle of heroin in your arm than you light up a joint! Seriously, I am not lying. They have been working on a new campaign to spread utter crap about cannabis. But as soon as the campaign was set to be released a huge amount of complaints flooded in and has forced them to suspend the campaign pending investigation regarding the wacky claims they made.

_&#8220;Cannabis can now be stronger than heroin and cannabis related crime is now the most common drug related crime in Warrington.&#8221;
_
http://www.clear-uk.org/its-definite...oint-campaign/



Who is responsible for this atrocity? Well her name is Councillor Pat Wright. And where can you contact her I hear you asking?

Well, she has kindly put her contact details on the internet for anyone to contact her.
*Contact Details*

75 Birchdale Road,
Paddington
WA1 3EU
Tel: 01925 823165 / 07740 075 704
Fax: 01925 852411
Email [email protected]​


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

Mornin all


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


>


I've had all them !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mornin all


Morning m8, I'm hung over from the cake last night !, @ New, any idea when the clones will be available m8 ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Who was it tjatbdidntnhabe any smoke wasnisntoubbadger?? I got some in if u wanna 8th or sum thin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ripped from another thread...........
> 
> [h=2]
> 
> ...


What a load of tripe never heard so muchbshit. Its bout time england opened there eyes to the benefits of weed and make the fucker legal!!!! I'd set a shop up strait away lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got back from work 1st shift in 2 week I'm fucked lol.all I did was creosote 2 fences lol


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no, I have bloodshot eyes, I am going to die, lmfao....really, bloodshot eyes can kill you almost everytime!!!

Govts come up with this as they can't actually think how to resolve societies actual problems, and the conveniently keep it illegal so they can then use it as a scape goat for all this crime that is happening. And whatever Graphic Designer they got to do the image also need to be injected with some Grade A skunk so their eyes go bloodshot and they die instantly! just shocking all round, and I wonder how much this MS Wright spent on that campaign the stupid trout!



Saerimmner said:


> Ripped from another thread...........
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

the beautiful south wrote the song old red eyes about me...

[video=youtube_share;6rrXmE19hFk]http://youtu.be/6rrXmE19hFk[/video]


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

sambo the fairy has flown wiv u sat am ...paid the extra, packaging shud be state of the art, an yeah few drinks sunday same place sounds good, ill b on me own this time he he


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

she s rite though cannabis is stronger than......wtf heroin..... ha ha the pepsi challenge wiv mrs plum on tha pin and miss lemon on tha blunt,,,,,see who gets red eyes an dies first


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

You know I think they come out with this shit just to annoy the people who knownthe real truth about cannabis and gets us to kick off then we look the bands ones Lol corrupt as fuck and that's England all over I feckin lobe this country and its beauty but its politics and laws still in 1900s lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

can be stronger than heroin if the heroin has been bashed to 0.002% purity and your smoking 10x purged bho, maybe......



the worst thing about that is, all the people who will send hate mail only further prove that cannabis does fuck your head up so it makes us look even worse. 

i lol imagining the messages she must be getting now.

"yooo fuckin slagg weed dus nwt bad to ya, it jus makes me happy an shag me bird and dat, i'm gonna kill yer dog and burn yer car out yoo wanna get all deez pakis off the benefits ya cunt".

something along those lines


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

an outdoor leaf full health and vigour. And all on cheap wilkos feeds 

Cheap sulphate potash cheap fish blood n bone and cheap liquid seaweed and veg nutrients total cost about £10


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

it WAS full of health and vigour, you murdering cunt!

j/k by the way, but seriously why pull a healthy leaf off?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Hahahahahaha nice one made me spit my drink out lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

i hope your computer is ok then, give mine a good cleaning yesterday, was like a plasterers radio


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol Nah . I'm outside one.phone having a j and some o f.that berry strong bow u owe me a swig ya cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh and got some really really nice cheese then other asked my man about his contacts long story short he says he can get me 14 cuts off that pheno feckin buzzin )


----------



## numberfour (Aug 2, 2013)

Eyup, 

Sumat different I worked on with some guys a couple of weeks ago. Written and parts recorded in a few hours we wanted a female vocalist but some one just started singing.. and it fit.

[video=youtube;xT360guxwSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT360guxwSg[/video]

Headphones a must. Message quite clear


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

I know I know more feckin pics but can't help.it fuckin look at em and they say uncant grow weed in Britain lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

she is happy now, let's see what she is looking like in 10 weeks when it it's probably snowing or something lol. 

i think light depravation or autoflowers would be better for my climate up north. i've seen some lovely light dep grows lately. where people take a plant outdoors in the middle of the best sun and then put it in a dark shed for 12 hours. not as big as your usual outdoors but looks pretty close to indoor quality bud.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo the fairy has flown wiv u sat am ...paid the extra, packaging shud be state of the art, an yeah few drinks sunday same place sounds good, ill b on me own this time he he


sounds like a plan mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> she is happy now, let's see what she is looking like in 10 weeks when it it's probably snowing or something lol.
> 
> i think light depravation or autoflowers would be better for my climate up north. i've seen some lovely light dep grows lately. where people take a plant outdoors in the middle of the best sun and then put it in a dark shed for 12 hours. not as big as your usual outdoors but looks pretty close to indoor quality bud.


u miisery guts cunt! why put a downer on the lad? fuksake..

looking nice bizzleshenizzlemenipple

well got 25 cuts down so see how they go, popped em all last night and filled a 30 litre bucket with trim, seemed a waste but fek it, clones seem to be doin well, see how many survive in a week or so and then take sum cuts of livers,

got the plastic tub for my bubble system, that will be sorted soon,


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

numberfour said:


> Eyup,
> 
> Sumat different I worked on with some guys a couple of weeks ago. Written and parts recorded in a few hours we wanted a female vocalist but some one just started singing.. and it fit.
> 
> ...


yes arnt they all cunts ...esp Cameron he is a cunty cunt,


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u miisery guts cunt! why put a downer on the lad? fuksake..
> ,


haha, i wasn't trying to, maybe it came out like that. 

i should have said something more like; "she looks amazing, hopefully the weather stays nice and you can get some nice bud off that thing, good luck!". 

and yes it is looking very nice.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

alrite all................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

what u rec few pics of buds......to me i think done.....chekd tich n tryc l;ot are amber.....oh if u wondering whats in bottom of pots i put flystrips there just incase any little sneeky buds get in me room.....lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

yer be nice to see it flower.....


ghb said:


> she is happy now, let's see what she is looking like in 10 weeks when it it's probably snowing or something lol.
> 
> i think light depravation or autoflowers would be better for my climate up north. i've seen some lovely light dep grows lately. where people take a plant outdoors in the middle of the best sun and then put it in a dark shed for 12 hours. not as big as your usual outdoors but looks pretty close to indoor quality bud.


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec few pics of buds......to me i think done.....chekd tich n tryc l;ot are amber.....oh if u wondering whats in bottom of pots i put flystrips there just incase any little sneeky buds get in me room.....lol....View attachment 2760098View attachment 2760100View attachment 2760101View attachment 2760102View attachment 2760103View attachment 2760104


chop one now, see if there is a difference when you harvest the rest in a week or so.

i have chopped plants more mature and more immature than that, i always prefer mature but some prefer a lighter buzz.

they look pretty green and i still see white pistils.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> she is happy now, let's see what she is looking like in 10 weeks when it it's probably snowing or something lol.
> 
> i think light depravation or autoflowers would be better for my climate up north. i've seen some lovely light dep grows lately. where people take a plant outdoors in the middle of the best sun and then put it in a dark shed for 12 hours. not as big as your usual outdoors but looks pretty close to indoor quality bud.


Hmmmm been thinking bout making a black plastic cover ton12/12 it Whitby rekon otherwise she gonna be a monster I'm yell in ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u miisery guts cunt! why put a downer on the lad? fuksake..
> 
> looking nice bizzleshenizzlemenipple
> 
> ...


Cheers Ice any compliment of you is a Gooden  in hope to get one if those cuts )

Son far bubba cuts non root growth as yet but I'll give it another week and we'll see


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers Ice any compliment of you is a Gooden  in hope to get one if those cuts )
> 
> Son far bubba cuts non root growth as yet but I'll give it another week and we'll see


 the cuts i taken are the PE, i got the livers here to do next, but have no prop box so gotta wiat till the 30 i just done is rooted,

the clones if ikode have gotten past the trauma of getting maulaxed in the post then getting the soil washed of the roots and redone in coco, we have lots of new growth, ther thriving now, lol,, im soo fucking good!!!

anyone got any cal mag yet? i just cant offord the shit atm, grr


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

im waiting on a syc or an exo for mother lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the cuts i taken are the PE, i got the livers here to do next, but have no prop box so gotta wiat till the 30 i just done is rooted,
> 
> the clones if ikode have gotten past the trauma of getting maulaxed in the post then getting the soil washed of the roots and redone in coco, we have lots of new growth, ther thriving now, lol,, im soo fucking good!!!
> 
> anyone got any cal mag yet? i just cant offord the shit atm, grr



Yeh man u bad ass Lol I'm getting some cal mag 2morrow I'll send ya some if ya want ??? I'll limit you to 20 ml lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Evening shit flickers, how are we all today? so got my 600w ordered today shud be here by tuesday at the latest but all going well it might be here 2morro, then im gonna swap the 250 that in my veg chamber to the 400 that i'll be taking out the flower tent to swap with the 600w.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

how u getting on spoons? u like?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ripped from another thread...........
> 
> *
> 
> ...


gonna email that cunt and tell him to gtfo, and wtf everything it says on that poster, alcohol does to you twice as fast, and in alot of cases violence is caused by alcohol, but its kl you pay taxes on alcohol


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
weed stronger than heroin, where can i find this shit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening shit flickers, how are we all today? so got my 600w ordered today shud be here by tuesday at the latest but all going well it might be here 2morro, then im gonna swap the 250 that in my veg chamber to the 400 that i'll be taking out the flower tent to swap with the 600w.



Oi shit flickers is my name Lol ... them cheeses perking up a bit now how's ur dreams doin???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man u bad ass Lol I'm getting some cal mag 2morrow I'll send ya some if ya want ??? I'll limit you to 20 ml lmao


cheers mate only need it for the livers, 2 plants, so yeh be great soon as i can affos sum il send it bak


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

burped jar from that nug...first thing i smelt was like a proppa fruity smell....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

my 8wk cured still taste better lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cheers mate only need it for the livers, 2 plants, so yeh be great soon as i can affos sum il send it bak


Yeh little foes a long way so I'll send u a quarter bottle or something?? I see you like the cal mag now Ice


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

thats only been in there few days was that tester nug had bit last nite i was fuked......lol.


newuserlol said:


> my 8wk cured still taste better lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my 8wk cured still taste better lolol


Bet it costs double aswell  ahhh well we all love quality


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

im looking more fwd to having ago at making hash than choppin mr girls lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

me............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how u getting on spoons? u like?


Yeah mate fucking lush. That satvia hash is a beauty mate, not tried the dog or pit yet tho but I can't stop sniffing the bag lool 10/10 mate 
@shawny. Yeah was me after bud mate but fairy raved this morning. Nice 1 tho mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bet it costs double aswell  ahhh well we all love quality[/QUOT
> 
> ur right there mate, i did have some cheap pollen going the other day tho 35 a Q was well worth the money all gone now tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate fucking lush. That satvia hash is a beauty mate, not tried the dog or pit yet tho but I can't stop sniffing the bag lool 10/10 mate
> @shawny. Yeah was me after bud mate but fairy raved this morning. Nice 1 tho mate


glad u enjoyed new stock in soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Well just had 4 snake bites 2 blueys a joint I'm fooked Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ive been using there in me ducting...works well to mask smell....lovly cherry smell........i use ona too.....both as good as each other form my exp......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Oh no, I have bloodshot eyes, I am going to die, lmfao....really, bloodshot eyes can kill you almost everytime!!!
> 
> Govts come up with this as they can't actually think how to resolve societies actual problems, and the conveniently keep it illegal so they can then use it as a scape goat for all this crime that is happening. And whatever Graphic Designer they got to do the image also need to be injected with some Grade A skunk so their eyes go bloodshot and they die instantly! just shocking all round, and I wonder how much this MS Wright spent on that campaign the stupid trout!


i sent her an email wishing her goodluck on destroying the country with the amount of child abuse and other shit thats going on that they have to waste time and money on this old subject.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

so whats the going rate on hash for diff grades?......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the cuts i taken are the PE, i got the livers here to do next, but have no prop box so gotta wiat till the 30 i just done is rooted,
> 
> the clones if ikode have gotten past the trauma of getting maulaxed in the post then getting the soil washed of the roots and redone in coco, we have lots of new growth, ther thriving now, lol,, im soo fucking good!!!
> 
> anyone got any cal mag yet? i just cant offord the shit atm, grr


happy to hear that, if thers a next time ill be more prepared, got all excited and relised all i got was some tubs and old bubble wrap.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

goodnight loolol


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

is that sambos idea of a friday night? what are they?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Sambos got the moves like Jager lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2760199
> 
> 
> goodnight loolol


the other sambos comin out tonight


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> is that sambos idea of a friday night? what are they?


that clonzepam 2mg


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

i don't know what they are but if they end in pam they must put you asleep lol.

i have had a few great nights on jager, its defo not just ale, it takes you to another level


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

he sambo.....bout curing yer....was gonna hang for week then into jars......how many weeks about 4......want the stuff dryed good inside and out not rushed tho......b4 sell.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> he sambo.....bout curing yer....was gonna hang for week then into jars......how many weeks about 4......want the stuff dryed good inside and out not rushed tho......b4 sell.....


no need as long as that total dry. you get as much in this country as four wk cured, 90 percent wouldn't no the difference....


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

de stem it as much as possible before jarring and it should be fully dried after a week in the jars (if you open every day for a min).

sambo beat me to it, nobody cures over here, NOBODY! if you are selling cheese you want it slightly wet if anything, it stinks more.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Who was it tjatbdidntnhabe any smoke wasnisntoubbadger?? I got some in if u wanna 8th or sum thin?


Probably most of us non growers on here lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi shit flickers is my name Lol ... them cheeses perking up a bit now how's ur dreams doin???


the dream are looking good mate still quite small but perking up and starting to see a little grwth


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

go on sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> de stem it as much as possible before jarring and it should be fully dried after a week in the jars (if you open every day for a min).
> 
> sambo beat me to it, nobody cures over here, NOBODY! if you are selling cheese you want it slightly wet if anything, it stinks more.


agreed on all but this imc first gown he dont want to be selling wet weed and geta bad name


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Probably most of us non growers on here lol


Like you? Lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

lolol uk growers bunch of trolls.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec few pics of buds......to me i think done.....chekd tich n tryc l;ot are amber.....oh if u wondering whats in bottom of pots i put flystrips there just incase any little sneeky buds get in me room.....lol....View attachment 2760098View attachment 2760100View attachment 2760101View attachment 2760102View attachment 2760103View attachment 2760104


your getting there gradually but still dont look swollen enough and hairs havent receeded yet


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> agreed on all but this imc first gown he dont want to be selling wet weed and geta bad name


yeah, if ur gonna be sellin weed at least make sure its dry lmao, nothin worse than wet weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

gooooood night lool thats dogkush


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Like you? Lol


Yeah sometimes i forget its only me n TTT not growing lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the dream are looking good mate still quite small but perking up and starting to see a little grwth


I did a boo boo this morning snapped one of the cheese stalks and one of the blue dream stalks !!!!! but Mr miogid em and there all fine no dropping or nothing think I saved em ))


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

yer exactly.....i herd u can put it out a bit damp in core ect but.....as sambo sed......dont want ppl thinkin my stuff shit ect......first run....after that i dont cere lol....


newuserlol said:


> agreed on all but this imc first gown he dont want to be selling wet weed and geta bad name


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I did a boo boo this morning snapped one of the cheese stalks and one of the blue dream stalks !!!!! but Mr miogid em and there all fine no dropping or nothing think I saved em ))


just bind the stem up mate and give it an extra week or so vegging to recover and it shud be fine ive snapped a ffair few stems in the past and most pull through and grow well.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer exactly.....i herd u can put it out a bit damp in core ect but.....as sambo sed......dont want ppl thinkin my stuff shit ect......first run....after that i dont cere lol....


 wet or damp = NO !!! sticky is acceptable though mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just bind the stem up mate and give it an extra week or so vegging to recover and it shud be fine ive snapped a ffair few stems in the past and most pull through and grow well.


Yeh bit of duck tape sorted the jonbbie out looks like they've helped already


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ah well they only goin nother week then comming down......so fri comming im gonna chop.......get trimed choped hash med out the way......


Saerimmner said:


> your getting there gradually but still dont look swollen enough and hairs havent receeded yet


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

yer thats what ii ment sticky.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> wet or damp = NO !!! sticky is acceptable though mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

sfasfafafasf


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

wer u gettin all this nice bud from?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> wer u gettin all this nice bud from?


shall i gove u his address ghb lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> wer u gettin all this nice bud from?


i i knew u better and u wasnt a journal yanky loving fanboy id sell u some cash not bitcoins


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

evening slegs, good night for a mash up

newsie looks like he's on his way already


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> evening slegs, good night for a mash up
> 
> newsie looks like he's on his way already


getting there vice mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

evening vice hows it going? u doing much 2night?


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

bit of roly poly moly with the lady loly




Garybhoy11 said:


> evening vice hows it going? u doing much 2night?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Think Im gonna go for a meal with the misses tonight. Then get stoned of that hash and go watch the worlds end at the cinema, should be a laugh... May aswel seeing as the roulette was kind enough to coff 140 bats up


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

iiKode said:


> gonna email that cunt and tell him to gtfo, and wtf everything it says on that poster, alcohol does to you twice as fast, and in alot of cases violence is caused by alcohol, but its kl you pay taxes on alcohol
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> weed stronger than heroin, where can i find this shit.


like it ha ha e mail tha bitch every 8 hours askin fer weed stronger than b


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> de stem it as much as possible before jarring and it should be fully dried after a week in the jars (if you open every day for a min).
> 
> sambo beat me to it, nobody cures over here, NOBODY! if you are selling cheese you want it slightly wet if anything, it stinks more.


I do cured weed, some strains....cheesequake, plushberry, need it...... fukin pain tho, so now its clone onlys , but I will cure some for meself cos I like it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

a few beers and some nice blue cheese joints maybe a bong or 2 while the kids in bed, thats my friday night entertainment lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2760246
> 
> sfasfafafasf


No wonder she fucked u off lmao your one fuckinmad head arnt ya lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No wonder she fucked u off lmao your one fuckinmad head arnt ya lmao


women are two a penny i will always be me if you dont like lady then fuck off...........


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

sambo that bud looks good ....nice growin mr mystery...respect, mebbe hav to sample a j on sunday.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo that bud looks good ....nice growin mr mystery...respect, mebbe hav to sample a j on sunday.....


we will indi look forward to seein you mate


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> women are two a penny i will always be me if you dont like lady then fuck off...........


fing wiv most women is they end up hating wat they found attractive in the first place


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Only Havin a laugh mate and yer right bitches are 10 a penny damn strait lmao wish I was feckin single lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Seriously sambo that pit is some stinky shit. Think I'm jus gonna fuck smokin it off and wedge a few nugs up my snozzer lmao. The dog has a very simalair smell to the pit, the pits jus got a little more sharpness to it and the dog smells slightly more sweet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Same with us men could be the fitted bird after 5 year it's like beans on toast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Seriously sambo that pit is some stinky shit. Think I'm jus gonna fuck smokin it off and wedge a few nugs up my snozzer lmao. The dog has a very simalair smell to the pit, the pits jus got a little more sharpness to it and the dog smells slightly more sweet.


try smoking either lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Seriously sambo that pit is some stinky shit. Think I'm jus gonna fuck smokin it off and wedge a few nugs up my snozzer lmao. The dog has a very simalair smell to the pit, the pits jus got a little more sharpness to it and the dog smells slightly more sweet.


sounds fukin bangin mate can u do a smoke report as the Blue pit sounds new and interesting...ta


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

So sambo what's that concuction of drugs your having tonight then???? Looks fun


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So sambo what's that concuction of drugs your having tonight then???? Looks fun


nothin heavy just weed,booze n benzos


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> sounds fukin bangin mate can u do a smoke report as the Blue pit sounds new and interesting...ta


Yeah Indi ill do a full smoke report prob on Sunday when iv had a good blast. Yeah the pit really intrigues me had my eye on it for a lil while. Am I right in saying its livers crossed wiv dog? Could of swore I heard D say that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nothin heavy just weed,booze n benzos


Same here pal Lol might pop.another in a min lmao fuck it why nor aye


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah Indi ill do a full smoke report prob on Sunday when iv had a good blast. Yeah the pit really intrigues me had my eye on it for a lil while. Am I right in saying its livers crossed wiv dog? Could of swore I heard D say that.


is it not some stinky shit???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah Indi ill do a full smoke report prob on Sunday when iv had a good blast. Yeah the pit really intrigues me had my eye on it for a lil while. Am I right in saying its livers crossed wiv dog? Could of swore I heard D say that.



i'm sure its BB's dog kush x deep blue that makes the blue pit mate.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is it not some stinky shit???


Stinky ain't the word for it. It needs a new word making up for it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Pm sambo. Rambo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

got myself some electric protection for nxt years outdoor op lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Bet that packs a punch Lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

evening lads how are we all tonight? my girls are doing well the bbc has started growing its second set of leaves now and my blue dream doing really well


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'm sure its BB's dog kush x deep blue that makes the blue pit mate.


Think you might be right lol, funnily enough ive got 2x DOGxLivers seeds here lol but not from DST


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

@Garybhoy, will do mate thos n the DOGxQrazyquake will be the first seeds i pop when im finally up n running lol


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

not sure if anyone gives a shit... skream+benga ibiza live opening parties

http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ebp8q9


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @Garybhoy, will do mate thos n the DOGxQrazyquake will be the first seeds i pop when im finally up n running lol


anotther that sounds nice m8, u gonna be taking any cuts from them?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> Make sure you do a smoke report
> 
> From what I've read there's 3 usual suspects, indica dom, 50/50 and sativa dom, whilst the sativa leaner is not uncommon, there is a particular pheno that is heavy haze leaning that is supposed to be a cut above.
> 
> however I'm still not convinced I'm going to find it in a 5 pack, but I'm still gonna give it a shot


Hya mate wasn't ignoring ya last night in was passed out Lol . Ro be fair the two ojenos I have flowering look near enough identical but one is slightly more sativa and the other a. Bit more indica but they both look the Bomb just hopey clones survrve so incan hang on to em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Think you might be right lol, funnily enough ive got 2x DOGxLivers seeds here lol but not from DST


are they stable? i think on website sumwer it states the shits not stable blah blah blah,, fuk that lol.... get sum cuts, job done


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

me in the in the Dam, january this year was there for 4 days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> me in the in the Dam, january this year was there for 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 2760342


oh well thats not gunna be hard to work out issit


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anotther that sounds nice m8, u gonna be taking any cuts from them?


Of course mate, same deal as always, you pay the postage for the cuts n send me a pressie at harvest time lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Of course mate, same deal as always, you pay the postage for the cuts n send me a pressie at harvest time lol


nice one m8, more than happy to do that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> are they stable? i think on website sumwer it states the shits not stable blah blah blah,, fuk that lol.... get sum cuts, job done


They are not from DST mate, from another member on the site in the US/Canada

An as for the stability thing we will find out when I crack em im sure lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

. Mmmmmmm tasty


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 2, 2013)

[QUOiTE=shawnybizzle;9421806]View attachment 2760347. Mmmmmmm tasty[/QUOTE]

Lool. Right boys I'm off out for the night, prob see yas later.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Proper nasty tackle that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh well thats not gunna be hard to work out issit
> 
> View attachment 2760348


hahaha bastard u got me now u all know what i look like how did u get it back to the original lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

here's my last donkey dick just flick in through old pics had to share again feckin loved this strain


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Cheers miss Gary


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Still.can't believe u compering on grows in the same house funny as fuck


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

...........lol..........


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2760347. Mmmmmmm tasty


Just thought ide bump this 4 any one feeling queezy this Friday night , lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2760393...........lol..........


haha u got the goatee almost right apart fro it brown not blonde lol,


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Still.can't believe u compering on grows in the same house funny as fuck


haha well i wanted to learn so fuck it why not lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2760393...........lol..........


wow u captured him perfectly in that one lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

i tryed to do ginga lol.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> haha u got the goatee almost right apart fro it brown not blonde lol,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2013)

Were can one watch the full video ?, it's not for me, it's for a , ahem, m8 .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> haha well i wanted to learn so fuck it why not lol


Why don't I just cram it all in one room ?? U might get better yield ??


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why don't I just cram it all in one room ?? U might get better yield ??


cause we splitting it into a vegging chamber and a flowering chamber


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Were can one watch the full video ?, it's not for me, it's for a , ahem, m8 .


Lolnask sambo inaint got a clue lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why don't I just cram it all in one room ?? U might get better yield ??


we will be mate gonna both veg our plants in the loft then flower in the tent so we can keep it turning over and i can help her out easier that way
a bit like a perp grow cos we will have 8 vegging and 8 flowering from now on after this grow but for now ive got 5 flowering and 8 in veg up the loft


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm with ya Mr Mrs gary. Proper set up  canna fault ya ya sweaty socks 

Tjatsbwhat ingot a veg room and a flower room well tents tbf Lol going good songarbthougj if nun can understand that lol


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

put that in yer pipe and toke it bizzy lol



mrsmghirl11 said:


> cause we splitting it into a vegging chamber and a flowering chamber


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm with ya Mr Mrs gary. Proper set up  canna fault ya ya sweaty socks
> 
> Tjatsbwhat ingot a veg room and a flower room well tents tbf Lol going good songarbthougj if nun can understand that lol


well it will be once this new light arrives i ordered then its a 600w for flower tent and the 400w up loft for vegging and if i need it ive got a 250hps and a 300cfl to add to the flowering tent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

and ramming it all in one room is not ideal, less light to the plant = less bud,, div


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

@ vice Lol in will when theve cropped Lol ya funny cunt lmao


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> we will be mate gonna both veg our plants in the loft then flower in the tent so we can keep it turning over and i can help her out easier that way
> a bit like a perp grow cos we will have 8 vegging and 8 flowering from now on after this grow but for now ive got 5 flowering and 8 in veg up the loft


then y the fuk bother wiv autos....clone onlys would be better, buy em on sr soon


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

if you want weight go vert like dst, he knows a thing or two...
saying that D i saw you post a picture of a flat bulb grow? was that yours or a mates?




shawnybizzle said:


> @ vice Lol in will when theve cropped Lol ya funny cunt lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Fuck off Ice I'm smashesmd just com in out with random suggestions leave me alone ya big school boy bully lmao . U had them yet???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ vice Lol in will when theve cropped Lol ya funny cunt lmao


u will that mate, fairy wil be in ur neighborhood when i harvest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> if you want weight go vert like dst, he knows a thing or two...
> saying that D i saw you post a picture of a flat bulb grow? was that yours or a mates?


I'm not sure you'll have to show me the pic I'm fucked Lol. I'm not into very


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

tend to agree, even reg seeds would do.. but then again why bother ... clones nom nom



indikat said:


> then y the fuk bother wiv autos....clone onlys would be better, buy em on sr soon


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> then y the fuk bother wiv autos....clone onlys would be better, buy em on sr soon


ive no autos mate ive got 10 female photoperiods of mixed strains but no clone onlys unfortunately, its the wife thats got one auto and 2 blue dream cuttings


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

inspiration ... 

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/701369-8kw-indoor-organic-scrog-after.html#post9421996

his first indoor


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u will that mate, fairy wil be in ur neighborhood when i harvest


Can't wait for that ahhhh there are good folk in this country  favour will be returned


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait for that ahhhh there are good folk in this country  favour will be returned


u scottish to haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

bah wanna goddam cigarette lol, always the way innit, got amazon n argos vouchers but no money or fags ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

well boysi bit the bullet and bought a xbox slim, not paying for gold tho fuk that!
just ordered halo 3 odst, anyone got any games for sale or watever? got like urm,, none


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> u scottish to haha


Lmao u know inaint Lol 2 sniffs of a beer mat and I'm fucked defo aunt a scot lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well boysi bit the bullet and bought a xbox slim, not paying for gold tho fuk that!
> just ordered halo 3 odst, anyone got any games for sale or watever? got like urm,, none


I've just sold one with kinext aswell lmao u should a said or is the slim the very newest one ?


----------



## indikat (Aug 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> inspiration ...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/701369-8kw-indoor-organic-scrog-after.html#post9421996
> 
> his first indoor


fuk me vice ....this is why I don't stray too far from the uk thread....these people are fukin numptys


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao u know inaint Lol 2 sniffs of a beer mat and I'm fucked defo aunt a scot lmao


haha i know u aint just at the wind up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeh I know I know Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

fucking starvin think its time to phone a munch,


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

just ordered a munch for me and mr and gonna chill the fuck out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Canna fault ya I'm.just xhilin with a zoot now my clones are ready for repotting already the b dream that is I just hope its a good cut ibselextedbthe one that looked most sativa and went withbthatbas the mother let's hope she a Gooden


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Canna fault ya I'm.just xhilin with a zoot now my clones are ready for repotting already the b dream that is I just hope its a good cut ibselextedbthe one that looked most sativa and went withbthatbas the mother let's hope she a Gooden


aye im sure they will all turn out gd i just put mine straight into 10ltr pots save all the hassle of repotting later


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

this is his outdoor

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/504132-budologists-2012-outdoor-grow-tga.html





















indikat said:


> fuk me vice ....this is why I don't stray too far from the uk thread....these people are fukin numptys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Its seems a good strong strain can take a beating I'm sure she'll thrive in there mine are lob in the 250


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its seems a good strong strain can take a beating I'm sure she'll thrive in there mine are lob in the 250


mate is it just a 250w u gt in ur veg and flower tents?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Is that UK vice or u.s?? Theybger she big guns imnthenyanknstayeblol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate is it just a 250w u gt in ur veg and flower tents?


No 250 veg 600 flower might upgrade to 400 veg


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No 250 veg 600 flower might upgrade to 400 veg


kl mate was just wondering cos they were big buds u showed earlier for a 250 lol but the 600 explains it,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

the newest slim bizzle, 250gb, but ima put my 500gb hd in my ps3 and put the 320 i got outa me ps3 into me xbox,
getting it dual nanded too,, long story,

just got no games, just won halo 3 odst for a qwid on ebay so lol, my collection has begun, for the xox im just buying xbox xlusinves, wen i get started , the wife gets pssed with me spending 50 qwid per game so cant be doing it for both consoles, give it a few months itw ill be dual nand end off, harvest tim coincides with ps4 release so u know what m y first purchase will be..


and shizzle fuk your outdoor plant has shot up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeh duck flowering with a 250 600.all the way when I getvmyb400 I'm gonna out the 250 in the flower aswell


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

although i don't disagree.. they can be reet wankers.. more so than you lot haha cos they actually mean it



indikat said:


> fuk me vice ....this is why I don't stray too far from the uk thread....these people are fukin numptys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmmmmm I don't know whether to go with the new ps or not????? And cheers mate they have aint they must be the homemade compost and wilkos nutes????

And do u want anymore????


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

foods here  about time haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

Munch time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Yehbhes a yank that whybtjwybso big.he from.Cali the home of weed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Fat cunts giz a slice lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fat cunts giz a slice lol


fuk off get ure own haha and 3 of those boxes are his haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

He'll grow lol


----------



## zVice (Aug 2, 2013)

sambs you got mail if you still with us


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

fat bastards....


Garybhoy11 said:


> Munch time
> 
> View attachment 2760469


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Nahhh he's on another planet and I ain't far behind lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lol gary only just noticed pic....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

well me bud cured a bit more so im gonna have to sample it again.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fat bastards....


was fucking good though lol and most of it was mine


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fat bastards....


he's the fat one with his three course fucking meal from dominos haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well me bud cured a bit more so im gonna have to sample it again.....


your starting to like ur smoke arent u big lad lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

fair play lad.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> was fucking good though lol and most of it was mine


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lol ermmmmmmmmmmmmmm...no im just making shure its ok stuff.......testing the goods.....he he ...shhhhhhhhhhh


Garybhoy11 said:


> your starting to like ur smoke arent u big lad lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lol i had some last nite thort yer ok...... i was batterd.....then relazed n thort wld were off in a bit........2 fukin hours later....has it fuk...had to go to bed lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

HaahahHbiglads gonna be a full time smoker soon begin for grams n shit when he's run out lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol ermmmmmmmmmmmmmm...no im just making shure its ok stuff.......testing the goods.....he he ...shhhhhhhhhhh


nothing wrong with that dude a bit of bud never hurt anyone, its better for u than the roids anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

this will do.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Could donwithba better trim Lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> this will do.........View attachment 2760500


^lovely


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

yer i mite have to keep an oz for pers ....but yer on a good note and im not bull shiting....i dont smoke a lot but i must adbit ive enjoyed smokin my stuff...


shawnybizzle said:


> HaahahHbiglads gonna be a full time smoker soon begin for grams n shit when he's run out lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

yer well was only a tester waiting on trimmers to come.....just cut it off with some scissors...


shawnybizzle said:


> Could donwithba better trim Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

do like the smell.....wen opend jar just u get a real fruty smell......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Weed is good for ya have a read up its a medicine for sure well it feckin helps me anyway lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

well yer as i sed b4 i was on tams for insomia i use to have few tokes b4 i got in bed to help me sleep


shawnybizzle said:


> Weed is good for ya have a read up its a medicine for sure well it feckin helps me anyway lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Weed is good for ya have a read up its a medicine for sure well it feckin helps me anyway lol


does it keep u sane shawny haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

It makes me have a skinny arse and a massive cock lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> it makes me have a skinny arsed and a massive cock lmao


^^^^^^^^pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lmao ha ha yer its like viagra to me...my missis use to dred me going to bed wen i had a smoke.....she new she would be walking funny in morning lol


shawnybizzle said:


> It makes me have a skinny arsed and a massive cock lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

strait up her chocolate starfish........


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao ha ha yer its like viagra to me...my missis use to dred me going to bed wen i had a smoke.....she new she would be walking funny in morning lol


lol thats too funny it just makes me gouch on the couch etc and not wanna move haha no fuckin energy for nothin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Trust me if in didn't have weed in would nenimssne Lol..and Yeh biglad there's all sorts of strains tjatbsrebhood for different thingsnlike anxiousness and insomnia you'll hanentonhabe a goodnsearch mate yank sites are the best firnthat its Lol medical nnshit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lol i think everyones monged........yer u ya sneeky fukka we all kno why u wanna sly to the couch.......(cmon mr gary).....dirty bastards....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

If u van understand that hats off to ya lad lo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

i think id rather take me tams tho than smoke a spliff for sleep lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Trust me if in didn't have weed in would nenimssne Lol..and Yeh biglad there's all sorts of strains tjatbsrebhood for different thingsnlike anxiousness and insomnia you'll hanentonhabe a goodnsearch mate yank sites are the best firnthat its Lol medical nnshit


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol i think everyones monged........yer u ya sneeky fukka we all kno why u wanna sly to the couch.......(cmon mr gary).....dirty bastards....


bugger u sussed it out haha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

we are use to u we can trans your wording now lol


shawnybizzle said:


> If u van understand that hats off to ya lad lo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Weed defonmakes you hornyndepemdimhnhow stormed una ye


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

yer well only time my missis slys to the fukin couch is to watch eastenders..........splitass


mrsmghirl11 said:


> bugger u sussed it out haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> we are use to u we can trans your wording now lol


not quite i need to explain to mrs gary what the fuck u on about lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah weeds good for ya imc, get it down ye


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

speak english boy..!!!!!!!!!


shawnybizzle said:


> Weed defonmakes you hornyndepemdimhnhow stormed una ye


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well only time my missis slys to the fukin couch is to watch eastenders..........splitass


fuck that shit i gave up on easties a long time ago


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> bugger u sussed it out haha


sussed what? your camels toe? LMOA


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sussed what? your camels toe? LMOA


haha NO! cheeky bugger


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

made up bolloks its why i dont watch tv prob havent for over a year......fuk that shit.......would rather mix some dubstep up on mixers.......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> fuck that shit i gave on easties a long time ago


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ha ha show us ya rat,,,!!!!!


IC3M4L3 said:


> sussed what? your camels toe? LMOA


----------



## iiKode (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> speak english boy..!!!!!!!!!


i dont think you understand he's FUCKED!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sussed what? your camels toe? LMOA



fuck the camel toe she rocks the moose knuckle


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> haha NO! cheeky bugger


saaa waaaaaatttt?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

heres a camel toe for ya ice.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Me no una stand englasia lmao yes mode I'm.ducks as usual.burmt fuck it yeeaaahhhhhhhbbt

I nice line would work. Treat round about noe lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

fuk me id have fun spreding those hoofs.......mmmm lunch...


Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck the camel toe she rocks the moose knuckle
> 
> View attachment 2760527 View attachment 2760530


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

well fuckers im off before mr gary ends up in a body bag with his wee pics haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeh fuck mentjatoose knuckle looks.imbitingbjesus Christ lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ha ha...naughty gary......is that the only excuse u cld come up with......why dont u just say gary get ya fukin donky dik upstairs..i want muffin and stuffin....lol


mrsmghirl11 said:


> well fuckers im off before mr gary ends up in a body bag with his wee pics haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

C bit shaggers lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ha ha...naughty gary......is that the only excuse u cld come up with......why dont u just say gary get ya fukin donky dik upstairs..i want muffin and stuffin....lol


nah i think it goes more along the lines of oi fuck face theres the couch thats ure bed and ure banned from sex for a month haha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

my missis is lying naked on bed now playing game on phone......i just cant be arsed...lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ha ha...naughty gary......is that the only excuse u cld come up with......why dont u just say gary get ya fukin donky dik upstairs..i want muffin and stuffin....lol


hahaha that had me in stitches mate lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

erm wernt u the one who sed......u got needs......ah u kno she blagin gary....let it go in one ere n out the other....spend nite on couch lad put some pussy on tv have a tommy tank...its all good...ha ha


mrsmghirl11 said:


> nah i think it goes more along the lines of oi fuck face theres the couch thats ure bed and ure banned from sex for a month haha


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my missis is lying naked on bed now playing game on phone......i just cant be arsed...lol


thats fucking shocking women are like cars we have to be serviced too haha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

well my fukin womman cars reaky for the scrapyard......fuk servicing it...ill go shop and get a new 1.....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> thats fucking shocking women are like cars we have to be serviced too haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> erm wernt u the one who sed......u got needs......ah u kno she blagin gary....let it go in one ere n out the other....spend nite on couch lad put some pussy on tv have a tommy tank...its all good...ha ha


i knw mate give it an hour she'll be draggin me upstairs lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't catch nu on with all this ceeeeeee beeeeeeeee shit flickers oh and goochbsniggers I'm fooooooked lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ah see....just agree with her thats what i do......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i knw mate give it an hour she'll be draggin me upstairs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> thats fucking shocking women are like cars we have to be serviced too haha


bit of a contradiction there is it not mrs no sex for a month BITCH !!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ha ha get told....


Garybhoy11 said:


> bit of a contradiction there is it not mrs no sex for a month BITCH !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> well fuckers im off before mr gary ends up in a body bag with his wee pics haha


you what? your getting t-bagged by gary?

u dirty girl!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

t bagged didnt kno u was going organic............pffffttttt


IC3M4L3 said:


> you what? your getting t-bagged by gary?
> 
> u dirty girl!!


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 2, 2013)

ahaha first of BITCH u have no chance and I didn't contradict myself as I said women as in plural and seconbdly I'm going to my bed so have fun with ure porn and ure ham shankin cause that's the only fun ure getting tonight BITCH!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

haaaaaaaaaaaa....its ok we will look after him.......(types in google shaved pussys).......enter....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> ahaha first of BITCH u have no chance and I didn't contradict myself as I said women as in plural and seconbdly I'm going to my bed so have fun with ure porn and ure ham shankin cause that's the only fun ure getting tonight BITCH!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

here u go gary.....a shaved pussy.........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaa....its ok we will look after him.......(types in google shaved pussys).......enter....



tried that m8 all i found was this


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lolol.........


Garybhoy11 said:


> tried that m8 all i found was this
> 
> View attachment 2760544


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

only fun im getting tonight? try only fun im getting this month! long term relatioships with keds eh!!!

worth the wait mind!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

lol tell me about it......gonna have to start forcing the bitch.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> only fun im getting tonight? try only fun im getting this month! long term relatioships with keds eh!!!
> 
> worth the wait mind!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only fun im getting tonight? try only fun im getting this month! long term relatioships with keds eh!!!
> 
> worth the wait mind!


i knw the feeling mate i'm stuck with the wife and 3 kids


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww now ya gonna get bolloked ha ha ha


Garybhoy11 said:


> i knw the feeling mate i'm stuck with the wife and 3 kids


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

yeh and 1 of ours is in our bed, fuksake, lol,,, whit happens eh! always the dudes who get pissed bowt it like, and ALWAYS the womans fault haha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

got me a nice little fruty nug.......lets get it on.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

im bang out of smoke, made it last me like from january to now!! how cool, now im fucking wounded coz im soo not wanting to pay for it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

nice n crystly....braking it up the smells come wafting out....


imcjayt said:


> got me a nice little fruty nug.......lets get it on.....View attachment 2760551


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ah dang.....shame me other shit aint finished......dunno if this anygood ha ha...cos took early wldnt want to send shit out...mind u got me fuked.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> im bang out of smoke, made it last me like from january to now!! how cool, now im fucking wounded coz im soo not wanting to pay for it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

i got sum due in 3 weeks too,, i soo nrly nrly lasted , u see the half im getting will last till my harvest! bastad!!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

ha alright for some i aint even got any fags ffs lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

ill admit tho im enjoyin my smoke.....its left like a sweet fruty taist on taistbuds side of tounge....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

im feeling fuked already......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

damm this yogurt taists good.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;IOm1U7S5cLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOm1U7S5cLM&amp;list=TLMvx5zHfwpAo[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;pacO0I4hSfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pacO0I4hSfE&amp;list=TLMvx5zHfwpAo[/video]....comments


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

mix that shit up......


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2013)

For any of you lot that have got babies atm:
Copy n pasted from facebook--

I saw that thing on fb about pampers little cruisers causing chemical burns right after I bought a full box of them and was already using them. The same night I saw this on my lil one. Please do not buy the pampers little cruisers and share this with everyone you know.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

if u dont like my shit...........well then u got no taist in music.........rep the ripzzzzzz


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;y54-l2o_rx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y54-l2o_rx4&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUgZZdDhkMS_PqxyHGie0LHA[/video] boooooooooooommmmmmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> damm this yogurt taists good.....


u mean tastes right?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 2, 2013)

i have had a spliff ya knollol...


IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean tastes right?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Aug 2, 2013)

any of you guys tried them nintendo all stars???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> any of you guys tried them nintendo all stars???


not them but theres better pills to be had, partyflock,mortal kombats, greed androids


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> For any of you lot that have got babies atm:
> Copy n pasted from facebook--
> 
> I saw that thing on fb about pampers little cruisers causing chemical burns right after I bought a full box of them and was already using them. The same night I saw this on my lil one. Please do not buy the pampers little cruisers and share this with everyone you know.


TnAts bad man hope.little comes alright bless him or her Lol get that coverd in sudocrem then sue that bastards p


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Morning shit lips and fuck nuts . How are we al? Going grow shop.later list s 14 1ltr airpots 14 6 ltrs airpots big bottle of cal mag new scalpel dobbers pH down coco feckin ell owtbelse ohbyehbsome more a+ b Lol or should in just bio bizz instead of Canna seen as i aint using soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

what's this? Bug munch or Desease ???? Its only on the chocolate heaven not the haze tho ????? Outdoor by the way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

for all u dog lovers and owners out there make em one of these fornsummer my dog fuxkinn loves it its just a big block of Ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh and sae I know it sounds cheap.but we use Aldi nappies and baby.wipes best quality for money no joke mate got 3 kids and they are by far the best


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

fucking wanky postmen i pop out for 2secs and get back to a redslip which i carnt even collect till monday...............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

I bet he was watching nnwaitingbfor you to go out lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2013)

how u feel today sambo? still swimming in treacle or is everything back to normal?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Well im.off to.grow shop c bit ya ignorant cunts!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> how u feel today sambo? still swimming in treacle or is everything back to normal?


im fine mate, smoking a fat joint and feeling good.

bit pissed of i have a few oz sitting at sorting office till monday tho............


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well im.off to.grow shop c bit ya ignorant cunts!!!!!


i'll have a cornetto

dog or bp sambo? still preferring the bp?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

@sambo fairy just landed m8 cheers, time for a wake and bake.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

U get my pm sambo??


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and sae I know it sounds cheap.but we use Aldi nappies and baby.wipes best quality for money no joke mate got 3 kids and they are by far the best


dont sound cheap at all mate, aldi n lidl regularly win awards for their stuff, more awards in fact than asda/tesco etc, we used to use the huggies and they were shit hot but they have stopped selling em in the UK now, pampers are just plain crap


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking wanky postmen i pop out for 2secs and get back to a redslip which i carnt even collect till monday...............


Walk after em n see if ya can find em further along their route?


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking wanky postmen i pop out for 2secs and get back to a redslip which i carnt even collect till monday...............


that's 12 kwid u owe me then for fukin wastin my time lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

just checked the tracking number for my light thats getting delivered, fucking thing is still in birmingham hasnt even been brought up north yet so am i fuck getting it 2day will prob be monday at the earliest now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got meself a load an gear from the shop  and a new fancy hygrometer with one if those outside Temp things on it


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

way to early but missus popped out wiv kkids I lite bbq.....half oil drum filled wiv logs burn 2 hours cook over embers ...Chinese allspice wiv orange and soy on the chicken, boil spuds cheeky rum and jtr splf...waiting for the postman...waiting that is ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

awwwww how cute lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

alright here's a proper pic for ya day 40 on a 10 weeker proooo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2760976 alright here's a proper pic for ya day 40 on a 10 weeker proooo


looking awesome mate, cant wait for mine to catch up im only on day 20 of flowering and nowhere near that full buds yet, but give it time i know it will all be good in a few weeks


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

morning all hows tricks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking awesome mate, cant wait for mine to catch up im only on day 20 of flowering and nowhere near that full buds yet, but give it time i know it will all be good in a few weeks


Yehbit soon flys by mate next think I'll be chop pin Lol canna wait smell so delicious mmm mmmmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> morning all hows tricks


Not bad hun, just trying to sort a half for a mate n getting fucked around lol

you ok?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yo mr and Mrs gaz what nutrients do u use??


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Aug 3, 2013)

. 

Nice wee tesT bud off my cheese


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

I


stickyfingers1977 said:


> View attachment 2760988.
> 
> Nice wee tesView attachment 2760988T bud off my cheese


And in thought in took a bud early that's not. Got a single brown pistil yet lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

and here's Wilma and Bessy basking in then sun lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yo mr and Mrs gaz what nutrients do u use??


i'm using Plant magic old timer veg & bloom nutes and plant magic pk13/14 bloom boost. also got biobizz grow, bloom & topmax, gonna be picking up the plant magic Magne-cal in nxt cpl days along with the flush and evolution spray from PM as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> View attachment 2760988.
> 
> Nice wee tesView attachment 2760988T bud off my cheese


looks really early mate still a lot of white hairs and still to mature


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Sound Cuz I've just bought the bio bizz.range throw bloom.and topmax do. You use the throw and bloom.together when flowering or just the bloom and top Max???? And let me know what ya think to the old timer stuff I like the look of that


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> View attachment 2760988.
> 
> Nice wee tesView attachment 2760988T bud off my cheese


looks nice wat cheese is it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Throw Lol.I.mean grow


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> damm this yogurt taists good.....


one of the dangerous sidde affects of weed, watch out for the bloodshot eyes tho theyl get ya


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound Cuz I've just bought the bio bizz.range throw bloom.and topmax do. You use the throw and bloom.together when flowering or just the bloom and top Max???? And let me know what ya think to the old timer stuff I like the look of that


u use biobizz grow all the way through, when u switch to flower and start using bloom u keep 1ml of grow per litre as well as the bloom and the topmax, do u have the biobizz feeding schedule?
the old timer stuff seems good so far at least as good as biobizz if not better and a bit cheaper which is always a bonus, plant magic also do a bigger range of nutrients and additives so think i'll be sticking with them from now on.


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

1977 good year the first time I ever saw hashish, older brothr of friend, we thought he was gonna be a junky cos drugs fuk u up, swore never to touch any of it......how tha fuk do u go from innocent kid with morals, to degenerate druggie and producer/vendor of such in a life time....answer.....life


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound Cuz I've just bought the bio bizz.range throw bloom.and topmax do. You use the throw and bloom.together when flowering or just the bloom and top Max???? And let me know what ya think to the old timer stuff I like the look of that


use grow till the stretch is done then just use a little bit ontop of bloom and topmaz, i jus used topmax after the stretch till chop.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u use biobizz grow all the way through, when u switch to flower and start using bloom u keep 1ml of grow per litre as well as the bloom and the topmax, do u have the biobizz feeding schedule?
> the old timer stuff seems good so far at least as good as biobizz if not better and a bit cheaper which is always a bonus, plant magic also do a bigger range of nutrients and additives so think i'll be sticking with them from now on.


No don't use schedule Lol so just a ml.per ltr.of grow when in bloom Yeh ?.. and Yeh plant.magic are a UK.based company so they got hard and soft water nutrients I was gonna go witth them.but had my eye on bio for a bit now.. can't wait to see the results only thing is thence been half raised on canna lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not bad hun, just trying to sort a half for a mate n getting fucked around lol
> 
> you ok?


the joys eh cant be assed with that shit i hate getting fucked about lol im gd cheers just about to get mr to drive me to centre as wanna go shopping ha.

and before any of u sexist pigs say it i aint spending his money im using my own hard earned cash lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> 1977 good year the first time I ever saw hashish, older brothr of friend, we thought he was gonna be a junky cos drugs fuk u up, swore never to touch any of it......how tha fuk do u go from innocent kid with morals, to degenerate druggie and producer/vendor of such in a life time....answer.....life


hahahaha i wanted to be an architect when i was in school, promised id never use "drugs" now look at me. iv grown into what i once hated lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No don't use schedule Lol so just a ml.per ltr.of grow when in bloom Yeh ?.. and Yeh plant.magic are a UK.based company so they got hard and soft water nutrients I was gonna go witth them.but had my eye on bio for a bit now.. can't wait to see the results only thing is thence been half raised on canna lol


dont knw how that will work out m8 ive always used the same nutes all the way through each grow as didnt wanna chance changing half way thru


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No don't use schedule Lol so just a ml.per ltr.of grow when in bloom Yeh ?.. and Yeh plant.magic are a UK.based company so they got hard and soft water nutrients I was gonna go witth them.but had my eye on bio for a bit now.. can't wait to see the results only thing is thence been half raised on canna lol


except dont use grow in the last weeks, no N in the last weeks of flower i allways hear, so last round i stopped using it after i finished using pk at like week 6.5 or summit, and they were still ok on bloom+topmax still green, but the pk turns ur leaves yellowish anyway, or it did to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeh man ill cut all.nutes off a week prior to harvest just molasses and lemon juice )) And your leaves should go autumn colours when its ready for harvest unless your my bum idol kyle kushman lamo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yo indi.I've just mixes all my coco up with a few pebbles and some.plant magic granules! Should I add some fish blood and bone aswell??? Or will it cause problems its not fresh stuff !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> dont knw how that will work out m8 ive always used the same nutes all the way through each grow as didnt wanna chance changing half way thru


All will be good just you see Lol it better feckin be anyway. Well last week I gave em a good proper flush so all the canna nutes should be about out if the coco anyway


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> the joys eh cant be assed with that shit i hate getting fucked about lol im gd cheers just about to get mr to drive me to centre as wanna go shopping ha.
> 
> and before any of u sexist pigs say it i aint spending his money im using my own hard earned cash lol


No no, the sexist pig in me would say use your hard earned money to get yourself to the centre


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No no, the sexist pig in me would say use your hard earned money to get yourself to the centre


Always one to stir it up eh mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

prooooooooooo lmao.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

morning all........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Morning big lad just got all bio bizzed dint I lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Ice ya fat cunt do u still want some pmlatmagiv magne cal???? If so you owe me big boy likea someeeebbboooooooodddy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh got some canna coco a+b spare if anyonenwants it bout quarter bottle.left ??? And can in use cannas rizo with biobizz ??? And canna pk????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

fuck it bored another pic for you lads like ye give a fuck anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

you talking to yaself again shawny lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

U know what I'm sayin Lol i was gonna start kickin off but thought fuck ya Lol and popped another blue one .....I bat when miss Gary poppes up they'll come flockin then wankers


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U know what I'm sayin Lol i was gonna start kickin off but thought fuck ya Lol and popped another blue one .....I bat when miss Gary poppes up they'll come flockin then wankers


i replied to that latest mail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i replied to that latest mail


Back at ya fam a lam


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

just ordered some very nice and exotic hash, wont be cheap but will be quality and very rare.

2 different types.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

yer man yll be happy with it....


shawnybizzle said:


> Morning big lad just got all bio bizzed dint I lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll be a taker defo mate .been emailing a dispensary from u.s works out £144 an oz but he keeps emailing me like he begging firnthe sale whatbunrekon? Says got an express delivery agency will be here in 3 days?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man yll be happy with it....


Did ya see what i did put it in the canna bottles Cuz there bad ass lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll be a taker defo mate .been emailing a dispensary from u.s works out £144 an oz but he keeps emailing me like he begging firnthe sale whatbunrekon? Says got an express delivery agency will be here in 3 days?


na mate dont order shit from the states, seriously


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

yer i had to look twice thort wtf thay do biobizz in shem shape bottles....lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Did ya see what i did put it in the canna bottles Cuz there bad ass lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yehba few have already said thatbahhh fuck him I'll go sr when ingotbnuff cash lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i had to look twice thort wtf thay do biobizz in shem shape bottles....lol


Lmao prooooooooo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

me smellyproof bags come today ..just wating on these now...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221250878224?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

im croping this fri finished or not finished.......get shit out the way n start on new stuff......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

heres a few pics of the yellowing leafs......only on the acapulco gold tho.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

imc u know them are tiny tiny bags dontcha?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

yer only to send few fairys...


IC3M4L3 said:


> imc u know them are tiny tiny bags dontcha?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres a few pics of the yellowing leafs......only on the acapulco gold tho.......View attachment 2761084View attachment 2761085View attachment 2761087View attachment 2761088View attachment 2761089


Lookin nice man id say the gold liked light nutes or more cal mag but to me she likes light feedings


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

yer i think im gonna feed sep as i say the bc is fine no yellowing at al,l only on the gold......


shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin nice man id say the gold liked light nutes or more cal mag but to me she likes light feedings


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

well fuk me if I don't agree wiv ttt, yeah mrs G get ursel to town, sexist pigs...not here,............... shawny ....I don't order from the usa....nsa, did someone say exotic hash mmmmmm sounds more like it


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

having a debate with the mrs...she thinks princess kate is a lamb and innocent, I think she was bred for William, part of some satanic network, anyone got any views on these new parents


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

fukin innocent...she after him for his cash and the easy life......prob had more pricks than a seconhand dartboard........


indikat said:


> having a debate with the mrs...she thinks princess kate is a lamb and innocent, I think she was bred for William, part of some satanic network, anyone got any views on these new parents


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't even wanna get started on the royals fuckntjat Lol.I'll be enraged Lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin innocent...she after him for his cash and the easy life......prob had more pricks than a seconhand dartboard........


yeah man shes been split by the rugby boys but do u think she was born for this...or is the official story..student love...correct


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

So indikat dya rekon it will help to add some fish blood and nine ton the coco mix I made????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

well look at him...he a rite ugly cunt...no way wld a girl like that be with a twat like him.....she init for the cash and a good life......fukin splitass....


indikat said:


> yeah man shes been split by the rugby boys but do u think she was born for this...or is the official story..student love...correct


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

i bet his royal cock didnt even touch the sides......and i hope her fanny bost wen she gave birth.......bunch of royal wankers toss pot cunts....put them in the real world......thay be fuked....wldnt have a clue.....wankers....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

mind u harry ok he shld be king...least he smokes a bit of bud.......lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So indikat dya rekon it will help to add some fish blood and nine ton the coco mix I made????


so sorry shawny I know shit about coco growin, apart from I use 20 % in my supersoil, the amendment I lke tha most is plagron bat guano, fisk blood and bone I use sparingly as it is hot, but good, perlites a must imo too


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2013)

I was just pissed that they declared their jobs as prince and princess. Last i checked your job was trying to look pretty in a rescue helicopter because you're too much of a pussy to be a real military man. Might as well be a fucking lifeguard at the local pool, probably save more lives tbh. 

If he's allowed to say his occupation is being a prince, then fuck it, old ICE should be allowed to tell the job center his occupation is a welfare claimant! No real difference, royal,. unemployed, both get money for doing fuck all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> so sorry shawny I know shit about coco growin, apart from I use 20 % in my supersoil, the amendment I lke tha most is plagron bat guano, fisk blood and bone I use sparingly as it is hot, but good, perlites a must imo too


Fuck it then I'll just leave it for the garden my ladies seem tondo just fine without it. Its just the outdoors love it or its them wilkos nutrients Cuz it defonaint the soil there in Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I was just pissed that they declared their jobs as prince and princess. Last i checked your job was trying to look pretty in a rescue helicopter because you're too much of a pussy to be a real military man. Might as well be a fucking lifeguard at the local pool, probably save more lives tbh.
> 
> If he's allowed to say his occupation is being a prince, then fuck it, old ICE should be allowed to tell the job center his occupation is a welfare claimant! No real difference, royal,. unemployed, both get money for doing fuck all.


 wat u bringing me into your bitchfest for? im not on benefits now, fucked them off, oly my DLA witch im sorry sbut im entitled to it, but the rest im no longer claiming, 

wats up with you anwyays u misreble cunt.. u starting on me agian


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mind u harry ok he shld be king...least he smokes a bit of bud.......lol


harrys a cunt, pretending to kill goat herders in Afghanistan, dope....the brits run tha heroin, fukin Taliban cut the poppy fields so the brits went in to restore production, Harrys a cunt, started to pull faces like his brothers father...ginger nut not from royal loins son


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat u bringing me into your bitchfest for? im not on benefits now, fucked them off, oly my DLA witch im sorry sbut im entitled to it, but the rest im no longer claiming,
> 
> wats up with you anwyays u misreble cunt.. u starting on me agian


No, i'm just not aware of anyone else by name who claims or claimed benefits. Was simply an example. Don't take it personally, nothing was meant by it in direct relation to you. Point being that he does fuck all and claims it's his job, and as such gets a free palace, so why should anyone else not be able to do fuck all and claim it's their job and get benefits 

But yes, i am a miserable cunt right now, not gonna rant, but there is very valid reasoning for it. Come monday though, i have the ability to say fuck you to the stress and troubles


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No, i'm just not aware of anyone else by name who claims or claimed benefits. Was simply an example. Don't take it personally, nothing was meant by it in direct relation to you. Point being that he does fuck all and claims it's his job, and as such gets a free palace, so why should anyone else not be able to do fuck all and claim it's their job and get benefits
> 
> But yes, i am a miserable cunt right now, not gonna rant, but there is very valid reasoning for it. Come monday though, i have the ability to say fuck you to the stress and troubles


u r on benefits living with mummy and daddy...no?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> u r on benefits living with mummy and daddy...no?


Nope, pay rent etc, have to work just the same as i always did. Don't even get the benefit of free food thanks to work. Only thing that botheres me is that i have to pay to live at home while my twin brother is happily sat in his room playing computer games not paying them a penny.


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, pay rent etc, have to work just the same as i always did. Don't even get the benefit of free food thanks to work. Only thing that botheres me is that i have to pay to live at home while my twin brother is happily sat in his room playing computer games not paying them a penny.


sounds good, pay yer way, but fuk u must have it good to want to live there I fukin hated livin "at home", how much rent do you pay ur parents...I rec it needs to be £420 per month to be realistic


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> sounds good, pay yer way, but fuk u must have it good to want to live there I fukin hated livin "at home", how much rent do you pay ur parents...I rec it needs to be £420 per month to be realistic


£420 a month!!! U can rent a brand new 3 bed house wer I am for 500 a month


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

my morg was 600 pluss a mnth


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my morg was 600 pluss a mnth


Mimes over 800 ffs, plus everything that goes with it. That's what happens when u buy at the height of the boom ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

i got a 3 bedroom up and down stairs house with private front & back gardens and i only pay £550 rent a month,


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i got a 3 bedroom up and down stairs house with private front & back gardens and i only pay £550 rent a month,


Aye there no fuckin way I'd pay £420 a month to live back with the parents


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> £420 a month!!! U can rent a brand new 3 bed house wer I am for 500 a month


no offence mg but I think ttt is in a dif neighbour hood, £420 board and lodging in southern uk is a bargain....for one room that is not house share


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not them but theres better pills to be had, partyflock,mortal kombats, greed androids


those kind of pills dont make it to where i live...high demand and no supply


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

u know how it is with the well off parents, make them pay rent ...that's the spirit teaches them....not unless it is realistic....food from the big fridge weneva u want it, borrow the car, nice wine dad but can u get the Italian next time....wat mum leftovers again, can u go to the farm shop and pik up some brie, washed sheets and clean pants........benefits m8y


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> no offence mg but I think ttt is in a dif neighbour hood, £420 board and lodging in southern uk is a bargain....for one room that is not house share


Aye different places different prices I suppose, but if that's the price I'd be gettin the fuck outta ther lol. U could rent a brand new 3 bed semi detached house here, in a good place for around £500 a month


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> u know how it is with the well off parents, make them pay rent ...that's the spirit teaches them....not unless it is realistic....food from the big fridge weneva u want it, borrow the car, nice wine dad but can u get the Italian next time....wat mum leftovers again, can u go to the farm shop and pik up some brie, washed sheets and clean pants........benefits m8y


Sounds like what it was like when I was at home, bar the well off parents and the Brie lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

i live in a 3 bed mid semi WITH GARDENS and my rents 280 per month

FUKK UUU!!!


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No no, the sexist pig in me would say use your hard earned money to get yourself to the centre


haha i couldnt be assed walking and i just topped up the car in fuel so damn right he can drive me besides i bought him pressies so he cant grumble lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Same here ice and mi gardens massive lmao.gotta love council fuck it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

a nother lovley looking lilly from my garden this my fav ones....


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

afternoon gents shopping is done so time to fuckin chill


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

spot the little wasp lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i live in a 3 bed mid semi WITH GARDENS and my rents 280 per month
> 
> FUKK UUU!!!


U failed to mention ur surrounded by fuckin pakis that's why it's cheap lol....

FUKK UUU!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

I ain't surrounded nynpakis in fact the only Pakistan round here own the corner shops lmao

And my rents £260 aonth lmao.and we got right to buy at 60% discount gtfi


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I ain't surrounded nynpakis in fact the only Pakistan round here own the corner shops lmao


Aye shawny that's always the way it starts, next thing u know ther every wer


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i live in a 3 bed mid semi WITH GARDENS and my rents 280 per month
> 
> FUKK UUU!!!


and nice neighbours who keep to their own lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye shawny that's always the way it starts, next thing u know ther every wer


Hahhahaha like feckin ants Lol.. Nah there is a certain place county where it is little Pakistan serious if u walked through found think nun were in India lmao feckin stinks


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> and nice neighbours who keep to their own lmfao


my next door neighbour is a holiday home, which couldn't be better


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

just put some in varse for missis.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just put some in varse for missis.....View attachment 2761261


lol, someone's looking his monthly ride


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just put some in varse for missis.....View attachment 2761261


take note mr gary lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

ah man na im just a keen gardener love me flowers........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

like this plant how much it looks like a canabis plant lol......View attachment 2761271


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

next year i want to grow a half pound canabis bush ha ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> take note mr gary lol


fuck off i aint that nice haha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

niver am i grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr shldnt show me softer side on ere u lot will be taking the piss........


Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck off i aint that nice haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

how true is this fucking legalize the shit give us back our god given right to smoke the bud


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U failed to mention ur surrounded by fuckin pakis that's why it's cheap lol....
> 
> FUKK UUU!!!



no thats yman, im surrounded by nig-nogs


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no thats yman, im surrounded by nig-nogs


There all the fuckin same lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

next year ill do outdoor grow and indoor at sametime and comp the 2.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

i rec i could get 2 outdoor plants to be betta than 10 indoor......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i rec i could get 2 outdoor plants to be betta than 10 indoor......


that might be a bit ambitious with our typical british weather but u might manage it if we get another year like this one


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

yer....tbh if we had the sun i would cut the grow out from apr to sep....indoors and just do a outdoor grow....


Garybhoy11 said:


> that might be a bit ambitious with our typical british weather but u might manage it if we get another year like this one


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

gonna have go anyways what ever the weather........get that half pound bush ha ha.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

so who got livers the same time as me? i wanna see wum pics to compare, il do sum but not if nobody else is 

and my bbc are doing nicely,

oh yeh and the livers STINK! and still in veg, wtf,, i can se ethis one been a fucking nitemare, filter on from the get go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

A big duty filter and loads of Yankee candles Lol bought one today they work a great don't they


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Must had to drive half.wat.cross.town fornsummweed.but.its the peng a leng.lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so who got livers the same time as me? i wanna see wum pics to compare, il do sum but not if nobody else is
> 
> and my bbc are doing nicely,
> 
> oh yeh and the livers STINK! and still in veg, wtf,, i can se ethis one been a fucking nitemare, filter on from the get go


did you get that parcel today?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> £420 a month!!! U can rent a brand new 3 bed house wer I am for 500 a month


£850+plus down here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Just had a quick peep at me bubba clones and they stiffening up in the pellets gotta be a good sign  they better feckin root


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did you get that parcel today?


yeh wers me zanex ? cunt!! lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

glass a wine in one hand and a joint in the other thats me sorted for now lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> glass a wine in one hand and a joint in the other thats me sorted for now lol


When u say wine u mean buckfast lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

got the beers in got 3 different types of weed here and my mate is coming over later with some amnesia haze as well so gonna sit and get smashed 2night.....lets be avin it !!!

what all u lot got planned for 2nite anything exciting?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When u say wine u mean buckfast lol


thats fucking digusting not all us scots like that shite some of us have taste lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> glass a wine in one hand and a joint in the other thats me sorted for now lol


gary s co..


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> When u say wine u mean buckfast lol


no thanks some of us have standards and dont drink the jakey stuff lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh wers me zanex ? cunt!! lmao


i ate them u ungrateful bastard lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i ate them u ungrateful bastard lol


oh u fucking indian giver,, bastad, i was really looking 4ward to that too, wat wer they like?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Hit a raw nerve with the buckfast did I mr and mrs lol. I used to love the stuff, ain't had a bottle in ages, gimme buckfast over wine anyday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> gary s co..


what? ^^^^^


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hit a raw nerve with the buckfast did I mr and mrs lol. I used to love the stuff, ain't had a bottle in ages, gimme buckfast over wine anyday


na just dont drink the stuff plus i have expensive tast when it comes to wine cant drink the cheap stuff lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> na just dont drink the stuff plus i have expensive tast when it comes to wine cant drink the cheap stuff lol


Never been one for wine, don't like it at all, I've always thot of it as a women's drink


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Never been one for wine, don't like it at all, I've always thot of it as a women's drink


i have to agree mate i prefer beer or whisky myself fuck the wine


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh u fucking indian giver,, bastad, i was really looking 4ward to that too, wat wer they like?


u just got clonzepam 2mg for free and your moaning, i fucking give up.

that pretty much the best benzo out there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u just got clonzepam 2mg for free and your moaning, i fucking give up.
> 
> that pretty much the best benzo out there.


hahah u know me,, na just wondered what he zanex hype was about, ther a yank thing, oh well,, 2mg are they the strong ones? ihave no clue on clonazepam or w/eva ther sp[elled,

livers doing real well m8, ready to flip, but waiting on these other 2 bbc fuking hell! my sonT landed this moring for flower so im ready
1 i thinking flip now and fukit, but i may give it another week,


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

2mg are the strongest there is


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Never been one for wine, don't like it at all, I've always thot of it as a women's drink


same i never drank wine till 6 months ago ( I blame it on spending too much time with my friend haha) I was always a voddy drinker


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

sambo whats the best tabs to help get a good sleep the missus is needing some cos the usual sleeping pills dont do fuck all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> sambo whats the best tabs to help get a good sleep the missus is needing some cos the usual sleeping pills dont do fuck all


a left hook


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a left hook


cheeky cunt and tbh a right one is prob better haha


----------



## zVice (Aug 3, 2013)

Fukken £1000 for 2 bed flat where I am, and that's cheap most of them in the block go for £1200+ ...



Saerimmner said:


> £850+plus down here


Was visiting my mum and tried to get on riu... 







aint that some shit... every day they take more of our freedom.. cunts... 
changed the dns and then it worked fine lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> na just dont drink the stuff plus i have expensive tast when it comes to wine cant drink the cheap stuff lol


me too ...what u drinkin?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

just now i have a nice wee btl of Lindamens Chenin Blanc Chardonny wbu


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> cheeky cunt and tbh a right one is prob better haha


na the left is better coz u wouldnt see it cummin, but with gary i guess ur used to that!! lmao

zvice donwload hotpost shield to her comp then u can get on any site


----------



## indikat (Aug 3, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> just now i have a nice wee btl of Lindamens Chenin Blanc Chardonny wbu


very nice mrs g I am drinking Barolo 2009


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na the left is better coz u wouldnt see it cummin, but with gary i guess ur used to that!! lmao
> 
> zvice donwload hotpost shield to her comp then u can get on any site


haha ^^^^^^^


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> very nice mrs g I am drinking Barolo 2009


i havent tried that one think i might have too haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na the left is better coz u wouldnt see it cummin, but with gary i guess ur used to that!! lmao
> 
> zvice donwload hotpost shield to her comp then u can get on any site


fuckin right m8 if she dont do as she told a swift lefty always sorts that shit out nicely lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

ahahaha yeah a swift lefty into his face


----------



## zVice (Aug 3, 2013)

Doesn't help my phone though does it?
Besides like I said dns change sorted it out for everything on the network rather than just 1 computer




IC3M4L3 said:


> zvice donwload hotpost shield to her comp then u can get on any site


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> Doesn't help my phone though does it?
> Besides like I said dns change sorted it out for everything on the network rather than just 1 computer




https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hotspotshield.android.vpn&hl=en_GB


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

ICE can u ring me fone i have lost me it somewhere


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 2mg are the strongest there is



Get me some


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

And fuck me we gotta load of gay wine sniffers n shit on here oh fuck I can imagine em now I'm the Scottish accent..... I'm getting notes of fuckin'nnnn berry n pish lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2013)

Drink drove the bike yem drunk full of things we nt well am now drinking Stella out the bikes waterbottle.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get me some


yeah 2quid a tab and cash first u can have as many as u want.............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Drink drove the bike yem drunk full of things we nt well am now drinking Stella out the bikes waterbottle.


u wrecked don by any chance lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah 2quid a tab and cash first u can have as many as u want.............


 I'll trade ta 14 of.them for 28 blue????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

more like glass of wine in one hand......cock in the other......lol


mrsmghirl11 said:


> glass a wine in one hand and a joint in the other thats me sorted for now lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll be a taker defo mate .been emailing a dispensary from u.s works out £144 an oz but he keeps emailing me like he begging firnthe sale whatbunrekon? Says got an express delivery agency will be here in 3 days?


NONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONONO

and another no just to be sure.

well if ur gonna do it burn 144 quid will at least keep you warm before disapearing unlike other trades....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did ya see what i did put it in the canna bottles Cuz there bad ass lol


yeah mate, open ur own company cannabizz, watchay reckon

im still reading back few pages cxatching up, so if nyone elses used this cannabizz thing we can fight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yehbwhen I get my cash I'm.getting some.coins and hitting then road instead in want that Indian Ice creame char as mmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> having a debate with the mrs...she thinks princess kate is a lamb and innocent, I think she was bred for William, part of some satanic network, anyone got any views on these new parents


defo some sort of plot done probably a hundred years ago all this planning, he probably never even planned to be with her, it was all done years n years ago the world is mapped out for centuries, release of technology, rights etc its all in some computer somewhere waiting for a release, same with anti gravity, and the day space is opened for citizens and not government workers with clearance.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, open ur own company cannabizz, watchay reckon
> 
> im still reading back few pages cxatching up, so if nyone elses used this cannabizz thing we can fight.


Hahahahab Yeh bad aint it Lol.love them canna bottles fuck it we'll gondragoms den get ur man ballentine on it. Lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I was just pissed that they declared their jobs as prince and princess. Last i checked your job was trying to look pretty in a rescue helicopter because you're too much of a pussy to be a real military man. Might as well be a fucking lifeguard at the local pool, probably save more lives tbh.
> 
> If he's allowed to say his occupation is being a prince, then fuck it, old ICE should be allowed to tell the job center his occupation is a welfare claimant! No real difference, royal,. unemployed, both get money for doing fuck all.


fuck sake just last week i was royal, must av been to stoned to see the butlers and queens dogs goin down my 15 ft hallway.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEO_hDqOOv4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


.nice tune to chill to while bunnim fatty


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;S2CUfcra1jw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2CUfcra1jw&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUgZZdDhkMS_PqxyHGie0LHA[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> £420 a month!!! U can rent a brand new 3 bed house wer I am for 500 a month


Just under 400, i do a lot of the cooking for the folk as i enjoy it, and that sometimes leads to a discount on my rent, but most of the time i'm just happy to cook (when i'm around) as it means i can eat fine food without having to pay for it myself. Reason i'm living at home is that i'm doing A levels and can't afford to have a full time job as well, and rents around this area are insane. My original plan when i first bcame sous chef was that i could rent a 2 bedroom house. A 2 beroom house was typicall 60700 a month before any bills and council tax, and even a single room in a house share was about 450 so i thought fuck it, i'll live at home till uni next september. It's really not that bad, posh parents and all mean i have an entire floor of the house, so double bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, living room, and office. Can't complain for the price  Because i pay rent, my folk give me privacy, so it's basically like having my own flat, they rarely ever come up, they just text, phone, or email me from downstairs if they want something 

Eldest brother just got himself a new flat in london with his gf, £6000 a month before bills.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;xHMfMHXIj78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHMfMHXIj78[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcm0qb1K0mI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Just under 400, i do a lot of the cooking for the folk as i enjoy it, and that sometimes leads to a discount on my rent, but most of the time i'm just happy to cook (when i'm around) as it means i can eat fine food without having to pay for it myself. Reason i'm living at home is that i'm doing A levels and can't afford to have a full time job as well, and rents around this area are insane. My original plan when i first bcame sous chef was that i could rent a 2 bedroom house. A 2 beroom house was typicall 60700 a month before any bills and council tax, and even a single room in a house share was about 450 so i thought fuck it, i'll live at home till uni next september. It's really not that bad, posh parents and all mean i have an entire floor of the house, so double bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, living room, and office. Can't complain for the price  Because i pay rent, my folk give me privacy, so it's basically like having my own flat, they rarely ever come up, they just text, phone, or email me from downstairs if they want something
> 
> Eldest brother just got himself a new flat in london with his gf, £6000 a month before bills.


No need to explain urself ttt, but when u put it like that it don't sound too bad. So you got one brother payin 6000 a month in rent and another paying fuckall lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

well back from an 8 hour shift, well x2 4 hour shifts in different shops, the people are sound, and the customers, pff well you know those scavvy chavvy tracksuit wearing peeps, get alot of those with their crackeled heroin voices, and half assleep eyes, got accused of bumping 20 quid twice today off folk like that, i pled my innocence then when they left, the supervisor said if its people like that complaiing (scavvy chavvies) dont ring the bell unless they ask for manager just asure em they payed me x amount.

their happy to complain but leave the shop when turned around quite easily, if u did bump a 1oer ud never get rid of them junkies seriously.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcm0qb1K0mI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Do u really listen to that wank shawny??


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And fuck me we gotta load of gay wine sniffers n shit on here oh fuck I can imagine em now I'm the Scottish accent..... I'm getting notes of fuckin'nnnn berry n pish lmao



Ahahahaha wtf


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> more like glass of wine in one hand......cock in the other......lol


lmao nah not yet i have company in lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

how are we all lads?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u really listen to that wank shawny??


That my friend is most definitely nor wank Lol each to their own I lobe reggae always have always will Lol like all sorts I mean I play guitar but when it come down to real beats n vibes ITE reggae all the way no competition


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

fuked again ay i..i realy need to get this cheese out me gaff b4 i get hooked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Alreet miss Gary on a nice bottle of chrdaux de chez lmao just made that up but I bet there is one lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuked again ay i..i realy need to get this cheese out me gaff b4 i get hooked


Get hooked mate its the best way lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That my friend is most definitely nor wank Lol each to their own I lobe reggae always have always will Lol like all sorts I mean I play guitar but when it come down to real beats n vibes ITE reggae all the way no competition


I just had a listen again to see if I'm mistaken....bit I'm not, it is wank lol. The nig nogs in the vid don't help it in fairness


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

not for me its not ha ha ......need a brew..


shawnybizzle said:


> Get hooked mate its the best way lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v035o4jO9Po&feature=youtube_gdata_player


If u don't like this your mad


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuked again ay i..i realy need to get this cheese out me gaff b4 i get hooked


send me it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

chek out me mixers.....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuked again ay i..i realy need to get this cheese out me gaff b4 i get hooked


the only way to live the good life is weed, but id say i hooked weed not weed hooked me.]
]shawn ima agree wif mg ur pumping shyte through ur ears.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet miss Gary on a nice bottle of chrdaux de chez lmao just made that up but I bet there is one lol


alright shawny hows u the night im fucked ( and no imc not literally ya wee shit haha) dunno if theres a typr like that but sounded gd haha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

lol me first class pigeon flyin soon...


mrsmghirl11 said:


> send me it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I just had a listen again to see if I'm mistaken....bit I'm not, it is wank lol. The nig nogs in the vid don't help it in fairness



I hate Pakis but ya racist cunt!!!! Lol my best best best mate is a nig big best bloke you'll ever meet!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v035o4jO9Po&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> If u don't like this your mad


well I must be fuckin mad then lol, Na m8 not my cup of tea. I listen to all sorts of music just not that lol. Yeah each to their own


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I hate Pakis but ya racist cunt!!!! Lol my best best best mate is a nig big best bloke you'll ever meet!!!!


Lmao, I ain't really racist shawny...u do find the odd good one like


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Well that's it ate that's wjyntjeres variety Lol. Say I lobe all sorts eben used to listen to korn n slipkmot jack Johnson ted hot chillis all sorts kings of leon milk bad tune


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

you want chill out chek my shit........[video=youtube;IOm1U7S5cLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOm1U7S5cLM&amp;list=TLPb1ZvRQbNdY[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, I ain't really racist shawny...u do find the odd good one like


Pmsl ye u u do find the odd good one lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

im as racist as a mofo online, but in real life im ok unless they are a cunt, and i hate niggers how 1 minute ur fighting one then they just call in legions on your arse, im still sat there after 2nd word like wtf did u blow a horn to get that army behind you?

me n bro had a fight with a nog in town, 1 minute i was fightin this small little nigger then me n bro got stamped on by like 50 of em, good thing for police tho broke it up before they started nickin my socks, an loved the sympathy by the polis like we were victims automaticaly due to the race difference.

it all started by me sayin nigga btw


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Dunno bout Korn an slipnot but red hot chillies and kings of Leon I like them


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> you want chill out chek my shit........[video=youtube;IOm1U7S5cLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOm1U7S5cLM&amp;list=TLPb1ZvRQbNdY[/video]


Yeah u out that on last night too, also posted pics last night off them mixin things, thinkin this weed is affecting ur memory already imc lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGK00Q7xx-s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Fave korn song feckin lobe the last 30/seconds ornwjayever


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;q9OWiH9XtV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9OWiH9XtV4[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

In think ebe1 got sum racism I'm em just takes the wrong count tonnrimg it out Lol especially those Pakistan now in hate them smelly fucker


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> In think ebe1 got sum racism I'm em just takes the wrong count tonnrimg it out Lol especially those Pakistan now in hate them smelly fucker


yeah irl i kind of snub my nose at pakis as i do with junkies and blatant manipulators, dont know why i allways think of them as an infestation but niggers, i quite like them irl, met less dickhead blacks than i have whites % wise

and paki, polish and chinks are fuckin arrogant, nigs are usually quite cool about most things unless u budge in kfc lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 3, 2013)

im dooooooooommmmmddddd!!!!


Mastergrow said:


> Yeah u out that on last night too, also posted pics last night off them mixin things, thinkin this weed is affecting ur memory already imc lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

As you can see over the years mybstylenof music has changed a bit Lol .

@ mode yehnfucknthem dirtyuslimim bastards off feckin hate em their vermin to our socoity Lol they really are


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry last one feckin lobe this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoQA2iyH8-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> As you can see over the years mybstylenof music has changed a bit Lol .
> 
> @ mode yehnfucknthem dirtyuslimim bastards off feckin hate em their vermin to our socoity Lol they really are


iv seen all those movies and shows about londons paki/nigger crime and never seen it in my life uknow like street crime hoodlums etc, its happenening now seen about 6 pakis strollin down the road the other day alll yellow caps and green t-shirts style, fuckin discrace its happenin here, ffs the end is near.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yehnits the Pakis thatare the bad but what can ya do other than up sticks and move California that's my dream


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv seen all those movies and shows about londons paki/nigger crime and never seen it in my life uknow like street crime hoodlums etc, its happenening now seen about 6 pakis strollin down the road the other day alll yellow caps and green t-shirts style, fuckin discrace its happenin here, ffs the end is near.


Get out and beat them back with a stick iiKode lol, keep em out


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Get out and beat them back with a stick iiKode lol, keep em out


have the mind to drag them to the ocean and tell them to fuckoff back the way they came.


but i swear if i caught a robber and he was a paki, id go for the big knife.








.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll be alrightnusing canna pk13/14 with boobizz wonymt I?? And rhizotonib???


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll be alrightnusing canna pk13/14 with boobizz wonymt I?? And rhizotonib???


yeahman u be fine, i used house an garden pk and biobizz + canna rhiz + some other companys ph down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Just rhizonwithnbio grow for the veggies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Swwwwwet. That bio grow is she thick stuff aunt it proper nasty


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Swwwwwet. That bio grow is she thick stuff aunt it proper nasty


ul plants will love it tho, fuck me im at 4ml per L now and they love it, i have a little measuring cup so i usually do a few shots with the ladies lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yehndefo prefer the look of bio to canna hate all the salt canna leaves behind its horrible and yanonthays in ya bud ain't it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

ohh lmao how could i leave this out.

customer lives above us, hes an old man, comes down in the mornin for a 2 packs of cigars and bottle of whisky 1 fucking litre, then at night comes down for somethin to eat an bottle of cider, everyday he does this, hes gunna be dead in no time, comes down in his housecoat an slippers aswell lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehndefo prefer the look of bio to canna hate all the salt canna leaves behind its horrible and yanonthays in ya bud ain't it


you keep saying salt, can you actually see it on the top layer of coco? like white residue or something? iv never seen it before usin biobizz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And fuck me we gotta load of gay wine sniffers n shit on here oh fuck I can imagine em now I'm the Scottish accent..... I'm getting notes of fuckin'nnnn berry n pish lmao


hahaha fuck u lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeh on the coco.and all.on the wayerproof mat thing its feckin horrible Lol ... and bless.the old bugger your only here. Once Lol give him a joint next time proper fuck him up


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh on the coco.and all.on the wayerproof mat thing its feckin horrible Lol ... and bless.the old bugger your only here. Once Lol give him a joint next time proper fuck him up


yeah man lmao, here smoke this thatl do ya instead of litres of alcohol, one guys been working there for 3 years and hes come in everyday longer than that, even said the poor fucker came in on xmas day alone.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

easy IICUNT,


clones doing real REAL nice mate, my livers are ready to flower, but wiating for ur fucked up shit lmao,,, haha, na mate theyve settled in and have tons of new growth for what? 5 days?

these weed plants luurve MH and theyl LUURVE the red spec i just got aww yeh baby!

right grow house im going,, trying to go late save folk seeing me,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy IICUNT,
> 
> 
> clones doing real REAL nice mate, my livers are ready to flower, but wiating for ur fucked up shit lmao,,, haha, na mate theyve settled in and have tons of new growth for what? 5 days?
> ...


lets see my babies then

u gotta carry a camera at this tima night? more chance of police stop better have one of them fancyicantfuckinwork cameras


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

fuck me lads been off having a booze for 2 hrs and missed bout 10 pages u lot dont stop just catching up now lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me lads been off having a booze for 2 hrs and missed bout 10 pages u lot dont stop just catching up now lol


the population has risen quite a bit, but yeah this thread is more of an im than thread when convos start flying better be ready to scroll that wheel


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Ebry1 at it in was at my grows hop the other week only here 15 mins I bet he had boutn8/customers madness lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

Needs to be made legal like America medicinal like we'd kill.it.off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4swwOeOqedQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

id love it to be like amerca weeed wise, sore back = weed, insomnia = weed, an it would be quality weed aswell, they wouldnt get away with sellin shyt, and cheaper too, well up here it would be.

wed also be makin less so idk, kinda used to it being illegal, but thats years away yet, not a chance they would make it legal while they think people can still live on 56 quid a week


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2013)

Good evening from Maastricht, the only mayor in The Netherlands to support the Wietpas, fukkin cock.......thanks to all the other mayors that's hopefully a thing of the past. DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2013)

so heres the clones sum 6 days sum 3 days but ALL still stood up so thats a good sign no? to the side of main lights, lid on prop





day ??? veg, havent a clue popped em all 2 days ago, will be flipping on friday

the physco buds have now all bud fucked off so i guess ther back in veg, havent popped em il just let em go

i think the rlooking spankingly good considering! dont u?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 3, 2013)

t6hose pe look realy good, not gonna comment on the psyco as they do look pert terrible, but the pe mate they look nice n happy considerin all the temps as of late.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Right boys I'm off to ma bed I'm fucked so gonna go make sure the wife is the same now lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so heres the clones sum 6 days sum 3 days but ALL still stood up so thats a good sign no? to the side of main lights, lid on prop
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761809View attachment 2761810
> ...



Lookin perky.mate I've just seen my 1st root on the bubba that's a week 2 day Lol. 1 more thing your juffys look a tiny bit swelled just squeeze to get that excess water out trust me big man one bomb . Ibw got faith in ya I bet they all root Imoitive a Slight bulge in the stem just anovmbe the pellet then a day or so later roots!!!! Looknfot the bulge lmao and not the camel toe kind lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

heres a little trick to stop all that black shit sticking to your pH down lid works a treat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

anyone else brew beer in their grow room? I'm about to start, perfect temps, all year round.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone else brew beer in their grow room? I'm about to start, perfect temps, all year round.


My gran bless her soul ... she used tom brew beer and it was lovely stuff but she stopped. Cuz she said it aunt the same anymore not as good Lol . How don.anyway?

and ya do know brewing beer takes ages man and there's some work in it I'veiced barrels for me granpa wen in was a kids fucked me up lol and ain't it easier to nip.next door and get a 4 pack lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Now I aint no clone pro icemale but I think if u start seeing bumps like this then the roots will come a couple of days later )))

And fuck off kode no one got my prints lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2762222View attachment 2762223
> 
> Now I aint no clone pro icemale but I think if u start seeing bumps like this then the roots will come a couple of days later )))
> 
> And fuck off kode no one got my prints lmao


that little knuckle ur on about don't happen to them all but when it does I think good roots are to follow. Morning bitches


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning sae easy mate .

@mg cheers for the info still a proper nooob at this cloning game Lol... well at least sum1s talking naaaaaa mean


----------



## indikat (Aug 4, 2013)

done 3 hours in the gardens today, removed 2 dead clones from tha prop...new prop teething troubles ...chopped and trimmed a ww, be lucky to get 5 oz of her , these temps have def affected yield despite air con....got my temps spot on wiv it as long as we don't get 30 degree days the aircon copes....then I am lookin forward to a few drinks wiv sambo in tha sunshine....tomorrow I stop drinking...again


----------



## indikat (Aug 4, 2013)

whats u lot up to todays then...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Well my temps stem.to be perfect so this new hygrometer tellimg me anyway 26.4° ohhh yeeahhh the old one must have been fucked dropped it bout 10 times and spilt water all over it Lol its in the veg tent now giving accurate readings lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> whats u lot up to todays then...


Well missis works on a Sunday so I'll be doing the roast as usual,general fucking around really bit of indoor gardening Lol vicinity might down some blueys and a 4 pack a red stripe lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

look at that mother comma get a shit load of clones off her then flip her and make room she getting too big for the 250 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> whats u lot up to todays then...


Off over to me mates so all the lil uns can have a play n we can bust out some tiger woods on the PS3, other than that just sitting an waiting for this money to come thru so we can move the fuck outta here lol

Got much planned for the day?


----------



## indikat (Aug 4, 2013)

sambo ...im leaving meet u in the bar at 12 I ll have me phone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Can u foiler feed outdoor with liquid seaweed? Or will it hurt em I normally just spray emnwith plain water


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can u foiler feed outdoor with liquid seaweed? Or will it hurt em I normally just spray emnwith plain water


A few people have done it in here in the past and whilst I cant speak for the benefits or anything ive never seen anyone DAMAGE their plant that way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Sound sae I went and did the fucker anyway Lol it says just.before flowers appear so I'm all good for a couple of.weeks. I'm defo comma do the wilko nute.challenge vs bio bizz can't wait to see results


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My gran bless her soul ... she used tom brew beer and it was lovely stuff but she stopped. Cuz she said it aunt the same anymore not as good Lol . How don.anyway?
> 
> and ya do know brewing beer takes ages man and there's some work in it I'veiced barrels for me granpa wen in was a kids fucked me up lol and ain't it easier to nip.next door and get a 4 pack lmao


If you can follow a recipe and clean pots n stuff properly its about a month from kit to 40 pints of nectar 

Havin a rough time lately just trying to keep my head and body busy or I end up consuming my bodyweight in beer bemzo,s n A's. Excercise is helping but I still got the rage underneath


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If you can follow a recipe and clean pots n stuff properly its about a month from kit to 40 pints of nectar
> 
> Havin a rough time lately just trying to keep my head and body busy or I end up consuming my bodyweight in beer bemzo,s n A's. Excercise is helping but I still got the rage underneath


Well.don't start brewing beer then that will.get u.raged lmao ..... get a big maize bag now u can get rage out out them!! Proper fuck u up aswell.. hey I got benzos.lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone else brew beer in their grow room? I'm about to start, perfect temps, all year round.


Not yet I dont but ive got a pack of Woodforde`s Wherry sitting there staring at me ready for when i get into the new place this week lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning ladies  how's tricks?

Time to lolly pop these little bitches! Don't quite think the exos ready yet so jus gonna let it do its thing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Hahaha when in was 15 me and me mate were having a kick about in his garden and he smashed a massive bottle.of elelderberry wine his dad said fuck me gav that's been there foe 13 years lmao it fuckin stunk hahahaha his dad looked like some one just told himnhis nob was gonna fall off or something proper gutted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh they looking full there mate need a good clean up lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they looking full there mate need a good clean up lol


Yeah starting to get a bit tight in there. Gonna jus leave 4 tops and the main cola so shud free up a bit more room for em.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah starting to get a bit tight in there. Gonna jus leave 4 tops and the main cola so shud free up a bit more room for em.


I've never been brave enough to strip.em all the way but I've done it to one so I'll see if it converts me ...i hate trimming the shitty little buds


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've never been brave enough to strip.em all the way but I've done it to one so I'll see if it converts me ...i hate trimming the shitty little buds


Same here mate usually leave all the big side branches and jus trim the lower shit off em all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll show ya how ruthless I've been wihbthis one and if it pays off if happening every time Lol hang on I'll get a pic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

and she's been I'm 12/12 for about 4 days now i think lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

funnily enough shawny, i cut even more off than that and still get the odd bit of fluff lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> funnily enough shawny, i cut even more off than that and still get the odd bit of fluff lol


That's why u need to wash your arse crack otherwise it fills with fluff Pmsl....



Yeh there always gonna be a few popcorns ain't they the bastasrds


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Do ya still get the same yield?????


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

don't forget the belly button and in between toes too, i'm one fluffy bastard.

as for yield i really don't know mate, depends on so many factors. i have always done this, it allows you to grow more plants under the light and therefore improves the yield of the top quality stuff, which is all i care about.













looks pretty similar would you agree


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh ghb looks spot on and yehbbery similar that's it fuckmit now lollypoppin all the way in see what nu mean more plants Cuz all that bottommshit is just shit that gets in the way Yeh man I like it fam a lam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ready to.eat in kodes flat Pmsl


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

be careful calling it lollipopping the yorkshireman might be lurking and he will tell you off for calling it that lol. 

that should be quite a beast by the time it flowers, what is it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

When do u top your your plants I.e.how many nodes tall and howany times.do. u top em? I top mine in the 5th node and just the once . Although outdoors i topped that about 6 times the other day Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> be careful calling it lollipopping the yorkshireman might be lurking and he will tell you off for calling it that lol.
> 
> that should be quite a beast by the time it flowers, what is it?


Hahahah y is itna Yankee saying or sumthin? Its Humboldt bubba kush just taken 15 clones off her last week...cheers man


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

it's all dependant on how many plants, how much light, how big do i want them, what strain etc.

all i am ever looking to do is get as many buds close to the light as possible, it's not hard to do, especially if you know the strain well.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahah y is itna Yankee saying or sumthin?


he says lollipopping is when u do a sog grow and have small single cola plants and you cut the side branches off. to me lollipopping is just cutting all the lower stuff off regardless of how big the plant is, but then i make up my own language plenty enough.

i love a bit of kush, been a while. hope she does good things for you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

That's what gonna do with the blue dream fin a keeper and run it for years master the strain


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

.ohh so everyones on the ic3 lollipop train U CNTS!"

yeh plants is happy as shit, physco buds have all bud disolved? i gues sthe settling bak into veg, we willsee wen i flip, i may end up with seeds? but doubt it, and yeh teh temps are a lot lower now them 2 extractors are fitted, gunna order another 4" for the inlet in a week or so, so il have 4" inlet and 2x 5" extraction outlets,

the jiffys are small ones bizzle, ther not heavy wth water m8, i checked, none are lying down tho so thats a plus, see how they go and get em uner 24 watt blue spec to keep em short copz they got 8 weeks to chill.
soon as these root or not livers are being taken,, so il sort u guys out, MG and bizzle first mind


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope she does too cheers man Yeh lollipoppin I'm I'm agreement with you lollypop your plant I.e make it look.like a lollipop strait stalk big round bush on top Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

morning all........


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's what gonna do with the blue dream fin a keeper and run it for years master the strain



not a bad idea, i must have grown a hundred strains but i always keep the bread winner around. i've done nearly 20 runs with cheese and every one is different, there are a million minute changes you can make to a grow that can have huge changes on the outcome. atmosphere is the key to mastering a strain, if you can control the environment properly you are god of the grow room.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes Ice safe bredren Lol. Allyannsais was make sure there not too wet and your sound matey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

the true method of popping is just leaving your main cola and thats it, but i like the main and the 4 uprights, but syaing that the ones ive done have bushed right out again,, ffs, il leave em now let em roll, least u dont get no fucking corn!


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> .ohh so everyones on the ic3 lollipop train U CNTS!"
> 
> yeh plants is happy as shit, physco buds have all bud disolved? i gues sthe settling bak into veg, we willsee wen i flip, i may end up with seeds? but doubt it, and yeh teh temps are a lot lower now them 2 extractors are fitted, gunna order another 4" for the inlet in a week or so, so il have 4" inlet and 2x 5" extraction outlets,
> 
> ...


are they 400 or 600 lights you got there? seems a lot of light for the little bitches.

with the lower temps abound, going to 12/12 and the added ventilation they will be happy, from now on i reckon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh everything I've read on lollipoppin just means srippimgbthe plant to its maim colas correct???


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

it is only a slang term thought up by some grower anyway, language of all kinds has been bastardised to the point where nothing means anything any more.

i say what i like, if people don't understand me then that is surely their problem, because i knew what i was saying, fuck the grammar nazis lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

took few snaps this morning wen waterd....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

first time not bad maaaaan


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

the bc are comming on seedlings but dunno about this acapulco gold.....some are rite runts....if dont comeon in week gonna ditch a couple.......so be looking for couple of cuts..........dunno wtf is going on with the yellowing.......seems to be going that way on the bc....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

thats.my biggest bud I've ever grown never topped the plant tho so just one top cola


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

what is it?


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2762298 thats.my biggest bud I've ever grown never topped the plant tho so just one top cola


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

She ain't that badlad.keep giving her fresh water no notes see what happens if not I got cuts that will be ready in days


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

that's a nice poser right there!






you could hit a home run with that


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the bc are comming on seedlings but dunno about this acapulco gold.....some are rite runts....if dont comeon in week gonna ditch a couple.......so be looking for couple of cuts.....View attachment 2762293.....dunno wtf is going on with the yellowing.......seems to be going that way on the bc....


i could be wrong but, if i ever see yellowing i up the nutrient strength, it has worked for me every time.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

so would u say the yellowing was 2 much nuts...nutburn? or not enuff nitro?


shawnybizzle said:


> She ain't that badlad.keep giving her fresh water no notes see what happens if not I got cuts that will be ready in days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I know I was well.proud of meself felt like knocking the missis out with it Lol that's the ghost train haze#1 bugger to grow stretched like a cunt but very potent and lovely smoke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so would u say the yellowing was 2 much nuts...nutburn? or not enuff nitro?


Its hard to tell really especially after gun just said that Lol fuck knows how much u been feeding her ? Has she had.cal mag ?

Its one or the other too much or too less lmao.that helps


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

only like half ml a ltr....only started them on riz then a bit of anb last feeding i added bit of cal/mag...........its one of those......i can up the feed see how it goes if gets worse then giv them a litle flush and lower it.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Its hard to tell really especially after gun just said that Lol fuck knows how much u been feeding her ? Has she had.cal mag ?


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know I was well.proud of meself felt like knocking the missis out with it Lol that's the ghost train haze#1 bugger to grow stretched like a cunt but very potent and lovely smoke



so my name came out as gun with the autocomplete eh? how cool.

ghost train haze was crossed to an og strain and that was tested as the highest percentage thc strain of 2011. means fuck all like but still interesting to know, did she have any interesting flavours? i love a good haze


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> only like half ml a ltr....only started them on riz then a bit of anb last feeding i added bit of cal/mag...........its one of those......i can up the feed see how it goes if gets worse then giv them a litle flush and lower it.....


try 3ml of a and b per l of water you give them, should do the trick. thats if you use canna, if not using canna then i don't know what to say, maybe half strength to 3 quarter strength should green them up good style.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I've just had a good.look at her and Shea over fed mate defo ..... Cuz of the little brown marks aswell .. if it was under fed it would be like a really pale almost yellow green .xenon experts where R ya ol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

ill get a few more pics.......


shawnybizzle said:


> I've just had a good.look at her and Shea over fed mate defo ..... Cuz of the little brown marks aswell .. if it was under fed it would be like a really pale almost yellow green .xenon experts where R ya ol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> so my name came out as gun with the autocomplete eh? how cool.
> 
> ghost train haze was crossed to an og strain and that was tested as the highest percentage thc strain of 2011. means fuck all like but still interesting to know, did she have any interesting flavours? i love a good haze


That's It now your known as gun lmao....very nice lemony spicy.haze flavours that phenol that was in the pic gave me about 20?seeds I don't know how blessing from god in think.. but that was the best one feckin lovely u wanna seed or 2 ? Thatsbwat I got outdoors one of bizzles haze lol

And Yeh Cuz it was rated highest THC that's what made me buy the seeds Lol gave me 3 females out of 8 got one popped now so time will tell


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

My instincts tell.me.over fed !!!! That's what it looks to me . Let them.proper dry out till they really light then just give em a good watering plain un ph'd water if that kills em I'll give u plant Lol

But 1st pic 4th pic and 5th pic lookna tad hungry ????? Don't tell me there all the same Pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

there 2 diff plants bc and ag....same pics of the 2.....


shawnybizzle said:


> My instincts tell.me.over fed !!!! That's what it looks to me . Let them.proper dry out till they really light then just give em a good watering plain un ph'd water if that kills em I'll give u plant Lol
> 
> But 1st pic 4th pic and 5th pic lookna tad hungry ????? Don't tell me there all the same Pmsl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

that's what a hungry plant looks like that's a haze in need of more nutes and cal mag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

They'll perknupndont worry if they get worse fucknem off nut thaynaint bad at all mate seen a hell of a lot worse.....I mean look.at ices psycho lmao hahahahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lolol u kno he gonna bollok u now ha ha ha ..


shawnybizzle said:


> They'll perknupndont worry if they get worse fucknem off nut thaynaint bad at all mate seen a hell of a lot worse.....I mean look.at ices psycho lmao hahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Can u see the difference now what I'm on about ? Listen to bizzle he'll sort ya out  lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lol to me that looks fine?....lol


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2762312 that's what a hungry plant looks like that's a haze in need of more nutes and cal mag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lolol u kno he gonna bollok u now ha ha ha ..


I know but he'll like it I'm.sure that's if ive got his sense of humor yet lmao naaaaaa he'll piss him self


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lookin for hotels in blackpool atm...missis wants to take kids to c the lights in sep......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh canna beat a night in the pool Lol good fun. And that plant is about fine its just hungry ya see what I mean ? If undo what I said you should be sound mate within a few days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

hope this clears it up a bit that's the one in showed u on the left and on the right I'd say that's in pretty good health maybe a tad over fed.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer can see how the on on the left bit lighter in colour....


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2762337 hope this clears it up a bit that's the one in showed u on the left and on the right I'd say that's in pretty good health maybe a tad over fed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

afternoon fukkerz how u all doing today? been out with the 3 kids all day so now im home its time to feed my girls and have a look in on the cuttings


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yehbthats what makes me think she doesn't need much food if she was hungry she'd all be yellowish. But to be honest give her a couple ofnplainnfeeds then back on the nutes she'll be fine lad


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Easy Gazza what unsay in mate ??? I've fed the veggies today and flowers 2morra 5;plants take 30 ltrs near enough Lol big roots with them air pots


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Greetings, Just a new grower from scotland.. Starting my first grow in september.. Just trying to work out everything at the moment.. Just dont understand the whole ventilation thing.. Am going to be using a tent i think and go for like 5 plants.. hope to get a journal up on here..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck me another sweaty sock pricesust.be shocking up there lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

welcome punner, nice name.

feel free to ask newuserlol all kinds of questions, he's the really helpful one around here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Actually he helped.me.learn to clone.Lol oh and how to get on the road lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Here they are AGAIN lmao rains washed all the seaweed off tho lol


----------



## pilchard (Aug 4, 2013)

I have never been in a flat with a grow and I can't find the answer to this question. I live in a block of 6 flats, I'm on the ground floor, is everyone around me going to smell it?

It's more complicated than I thought and I've started to research the basics but this could stop me in my tracks if everyone who walks past my door is going to get a heavy whiff. The best room for me to do it in is one that the hallway runs on the other side of going to the front door of the building.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

Well it's done... Bitchd it and didn't take as much as I wanted off lol but it's tided it up 
  
Now time to chill and watch footie


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

haha looking good spoon,wen u flipping? im flipping on friday, like 6 days


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

just make shure u got a good filter....i think its a must if u live in flats....also get some ona block to mask smell.....or light few insense stiks ect.......but with a good filter u shld be ok....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

whats the cuts spoony?......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha looking good spoon,wen u flipping? im flipping on friday, like 6 days


Flipping next Sunday ice. I wanted to take a few more of the lower branches off but I is couldn't do it lmao.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Lookin.nice n clean now badger plenty of clones  b:ut tou should of been more ruthless lol and took em all off and WTF u doin with small green rizzla????? Lol u need these


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

I dont use my kitchen much, Was thinking about putting a tent in my kitchen , do u need to get air from another room for the tent or can i just get air from the kitchen aswell?


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Its a funny situation pilchard cause am actaully in the same position as you except i only have one person living upstairs.. i was actaully worried about the noise?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats the cuts spoony?......


Pineapple Express and blue Thai mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Flipping next Sunday ice. I wanted to take a few more of the lower branches off but I is couldn't do it lmao.


i was exactly the same m8, mine have bushed right out too, u wait a couple of ays and see how they react to the pop, they suddely bush out, ok then we will flip at same time then keep our gorws level see how it goes then yeh?

and exactly the same with the cutting branches of i was like noo cant take that one ec ect ect, feels naughty dunnit, but its gravy they really do like it,, i got a load of cuts taken too, sum will take for sure soon as they do il put em under t4 24 watt strip for the remainder fo the grow and they will be sexy by the time next round, imight even put my 250 over em for a bit,


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

get a rvk........if doin in kitchen shld be a outlet for dryer in there use that as an inlet cold air into your room?


thedailypunter said:


> Its a funny situation pilchard cause am actaully in the same position as you except i only have one person living upstairs.. i was actaully worried about the noise?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd like to tek some of that PE but ingot far too many clones as it is need to shift some lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin.nice n clean now badger plenty of clones  b:ut tou should of been more ruthless lol and took em all off and WTF u doin with small green rizzla????? Lol u need these View attachment 2762537



Yeah looking a bit more tidy eh. Yeah I usually get the silver bigger ones but that was the only king size ones they had 
What the fuck are them ones!? Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer im after liver and a exo.....just to keep as mothers till...jan.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Shouldn't there be an oven extraction or sum thin I'm the kitchen normally top left ????? Would be perfect to be fair


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer just look for vents to tap into.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Shouldn't there be an oven extraction or sum thin I'm the kitchen normally top left ????? Would be perfect to be fair


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah looking a bit more tidy eh. Yeah I usually get the silver bigger ones but that was the only king size ones they had
> What the fuck are them ones!? Lol


Bad as fuck ones that's what they are Lol rizzla black slightly thinner than silver and burn better once u try one u won't go back trust me Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was exactly the same m8, mine have bushed right out too, u wait a couple of ays and see how they react to the pop, they suddely bush out, ok then we will flip at same time then keep our gorws level see how it goes then yeh?
> 
> and exactly the same with the cutting branches of i was like noo cant take that one ec ect ect, feels naughty dunnit, but its gravy they really do like it,, i got a load of cuts taken too, sum will take for sure soon as they do il put em under t4 24 watt strip for the remainder fo the grow and they will be sexy by the time next round, imight even put my 250 over em for a bit,


Yeah didn't touch the Exo tho, gonna take cuts of her jus before I flip. Yeah mate sounds like a plan,what nutes u using for flower? 
I only took 6 pe cuts and 2 bt. Could of took more but I didn't wanna end up with like 30 plants in the house lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer just look for vents to tap into.......


Smash a couple of bricks out and put an old kitchen extractor cover over it then just foam it all up )


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry imc , whats a rvk and when you say an *inlet cold air into your room do u mean *into the tent or the kitchen .. sooo basically air just goes out into the kitchen from the tent and fresh air from outside comes into the tent using the dryer thing. ,, am i right.. thanks man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Not long popped a few blueys so expect typing to get real messy like Lionel lmao


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Yea theres actaully a extration thing on the top left .. and i actaully put my hand over it and didt feel any air though..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Sorry imc , whats a rvk and when you say an *inlet cold air into your room do u mean *into the tent or the kitchen .. sooo basically air just goes out into the kitchen from the tent and fresh air from outside comes into the tent using the dryer thing. ,, am i right.. thanks man


Not been a cunt or owt but go on Google first mate and do research on there then when u figured outbwhatbunwant come back and we'll help ya out Yeh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

was in HMV earlier getting some book and shit and saw this lol 



also as for skins, get urself some of these Scottish rolling paper complete with roaches


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Sorry imc , whats a rvk and when you say an *inlet cold air into your room do u mean *into the tent or the kitchen .. sooo basically air just goes out into the kitchen from the tent and fresh air from outside comes into the tent using the dryer thing. ,, am i right.. thanks man


if u honestly need to ask stupid shit like this maybe growing ain't in ur best interests, give up now b4 u get busted for being an uneducated dipshit


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

nah i aint gonna give up.. u have to remeber am just learning.. and am goin 2 do it.. i have been researching for the last months.. i just dont understand the whole ventilation thing plus i could just start and fuck it all up but dont want to with out learnign ..


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Might just go to the american threads and ask there cause they dont mind stupid questions ive noticed .. maybe u guys dont have the patience to help me..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> nah i aint gonna give up.. u have to remeber am just learning.. and am goin 2 do it.. i have been researching for the last months.. i just dont understand the whole ventilation thing plus i could just start and fuck it all up but dont want to with out learnign ..


if u been researching for mnths and still not figured oot how to setup an intake and extractor with filter then u been reading the wrong shit, any decent advice on setting up a grow tent or whatever will have detailed instruction on how to get ur intake and extraction up and running, or at the very least u shud have seen pics of other ppls setup and seen how the air circulation works


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Might just go to the american threads and ask there cause they dont mind stupid questions ive noticed .. maybe u guys dont have the patience to help me..


 sounds like a plan, later yanky lover away get the american dafties to help u fuck up ur grow haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Might just go to the american threads and ask there cause they dont mind stupid questions ive noticed .. maybe u guys dont have the patience to help me..


Like in said my first 2 grows were pure Google based no forums all off the internet yano a thing called reading... thinknwhat size light u want or how many then look IP what you'll need toncoolneberytjing down its all on Google FFS . Just read up stop being lazy lmao


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe am just stupid ,, but it aint gonna stop me cause am going to do it.. . Cant wait for September.. waiting for this for such a long time.


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe reading too much just over complicates things..


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Gary chill out ma man.. What u upset bout , u running out or something.. ure team won yesterday aswell so u shud be in a good mood..


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Am going to to go with 600 watts..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Maybe reading too much just over complicates things..


WTF haha reading and learning simplifies it not make it complicated if u actually had an ounce of common sense u wud know this but u sound like ur a 12 yr old wee guy thats just tried his 1st joint and think he can grow a farm fs, grow up then come back when u can grow hair on ur balls and we might help u to grow weed in ur house


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Hahah ure just a bitter guy mate.. Chill out man..


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Anywaysz garry was looking at the scotland thread and seen your set up.. How is the noise?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Anywaysz garry was looking at the scotland thread and seen your set up.. How is the noise?


first of wee chap its gary with one R and secondly are u serious u done research but u asking stupid basic questions about intake and outtake. and research doesnt complicate things fuck im female and even i know my shit why dont u just go do some more "RESEARCH" and come back when u know a thing or two cause right now u aint anywere near ready to even attempt to try a grow fs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yano I think one of my blue dreams is only 3 of weeks away from harvest I can see her bulging everyday now and the big fans arenyellowingna little and its massive compared to the rest Lol smells.sooooo fuckinngood your gonna love the dream Mr and Mrs Gary


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 4, 2013)

how are we all today lads


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I know why Mr garys angry Cuz mrs Gary's dreams doing better aunt they Lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know why Mr garys angry Cuz mrs Gary's dreams doing better aunt they Lol


they sure are haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know why Mr garys angry Cuz mrs Gary's dreams doing better aunt they Lol


they fucking are as well m8 her 2 are doing a little better but its me thats been looking after all 4 of them


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Woop Woop..


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Cant wait to showcase my grow. Just some motivation.. getting quite a lotta hate for no reason.. to be expected but../ its all good..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh and they used tons 250 and u.got em.under 400 aontbya ???


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Its funny when someone is new to a forum everybody jumps on him and bullies him.. its like goin to a new school.. u just gotta be strong and take it all i suppose..


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Cant wait to showcase my grow. Just some motivation.. getting quite a lotta hate for no reason.. to be expected but../ its all good..


dont come on saying u done research then and start asking retarded questions as that dont help we all need to earn respect on here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Out of all the plants one done the blue dream ismlookingbmu fave son you should enjoyment Mr n Mrs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh and they used tons 250 and u.got em.under 400 aontbya ???


for now they under a 250hps and 300cfl but thats with 7 cuttings altgether, i will be putting the 400hps in there on monday when my 600 arrives for the flower tent.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Out of all the plants one done the blue dream ismlookingbmu fave son you should enjoyment Mr n Mrs


that them blueys kicked in mate haha


----------



## thedailypunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Am not trying to earn respect my friend am just trying to learn to grow.. Well i might be retarded then if you think they are retarded questions.. oh well, what can one do.. Atleast i ask questions i dont just sit and wonder!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

HahaAhahahaha ubsusssed mate lmao here's my vle tent talk about over loaded and I got 15 cuts I'm that box lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> HahaAhahahaha ubsusssed mate lmao here's my vle tent talk about over loaded and I got 15 cuts I'm that box lmao View attachment 2762640


fuck sake mate all them under a single 250hps?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh its a Phillips son T bad boy they love it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

blue dreM 1st day of week 6  proooooooo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

yeah i was looking at a 600w philips son t but they start at £35 each, can get another brand son-t for £15 so gonna use that to start with


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah didn't touch the Exo tho, gonna take cuts of her jus before I flip. Yeah mate sounds like a plan,what nutes u using for flower?
> I only took 6 pe cuts and 2 bt. Could of took more but I didn't wanna end up with like 30 plants in the house lol.


 i use the canna stuff, full range, gunna have to save up for sum boost, shit aint cheap, i got bud candy and big bud too, but dunno if it will be any cop, like to stick to what i know like, have u any experiance with it?

i took 25 cuts, and wen i find out how many have rooted il take the livers, should be a few days, the livers are wikid! no yellowing yet but got sum calmag on way so il hit em up before i flip, id flip the livers today but im waiting on the big buddha cheese to catch up,,


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

looks the bollocks shawny i want some of that shit, the only seed that has never germed was my blue dream freebie.


----------



## pilchard (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just make shure u got a good filter....i think its a must if u live in flats....also get some ona block to mask smell.....or light few insense stiks ect.......but with a good filter u shld be ok....


Cheers man, some of the guys in the close have smelt it going out the window when I'm smoking and they are using the front door. They don't mind of course but I needed to know if the flat upstairs and the hallway through the wall is going to have a constant odour.

I've never dont this before and I'm clueless when it comes to building and wiring things, I simply don't know how to do it. Now of course I have the appetite to go and learn but I'm thinking I should probably buy a kit. Is there any difference between a grow tent and grow box in terms of the smell, does that make a difference?

And I know 'value' is a very subjective thing but is something like this reasonable for a first timer?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Extractor-Fan-Kit-Feed-complete-Oxy-pot-/261060881414?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cc870ec06 

I'm sure doing a DIY thing is cheaper, and I had thought about using a spare double wardrobe and converting it myself. This was before I starter hearing about vents, fans, filters, etc.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Fairy will have cal mag 2morra ice and various tings lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i was looking at a 600w philips son t but they start at £35 each, can get another brand son-t for £15 so gonna use that to start with


Pay extra u her wot inlay for Phillips are the boys mate "!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use the canna stuff, full range, gunna have to save up for sum boost, shit aint cheap, i got bud candy and big bud too, but dunno if it will be any cop, like to stick to what i know like, have u any experiance with it?
> 
> i took 25 cuts, and wen i find out how many have rooted il take the livers, should be a few days, the livers are wikid! no yellowing yet but got sum calmag on way so il hit em up before i flip, id flip the livers today but im waiting on the big buddha cheese to catch up,,


boost is basically bud candy with a little big bud thrown in. i'm not sure on the npk's but boost is a sweetener/ripener and according to canna a bloom booster too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> looks the bollocks shawny i want some of that shit, the only seed that has never germed was my blue dream freebie.


Thanks man unwanna smell it fuck me mek me spunk Lol I'll dona sample gram if your a good boy  if that's what its like now on excited for the next month


----------



## pilchard (Aug 4, 2013)

I should clarify I only want to grow a couple of plants for myself, I've got arthritis and as everyone knows this shit is expensive!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Ice use topmax not boost half the price man and same stuff virtually if not better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

pilchard said:


> I should clarify I only want to grow a couple of plants for myself, I've got arthritis and as everyone knows this shit is expensive!



Go on Google and type 400 watt tent set up and every thing I need will be there right infant ofntoue eyes


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use the canna stuff, full range, gunna have to save up for sum boost, shit aint cheap, i got bud candy and big bud too, but dunno if it will be any cop, like to stick to what i know like, have u any experiance with it?
> 
> i took 25 cuts, and wen i find out how many have rooted il take the livers, should be a few days, the livers are wikid! no yellowing yet but got sum calmag on way so il hit em up before i flip, id flip the livers today but im waiting on the big buddha cheese to catch up,,


Yeah cannas all iv ever used mate. Need to order some cal mag myself.. and my hood this week, make sure iv got it for flower.
i was thinking about trying the bud candy but sae got me thinking about it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

pilchard said:


> I should clarify I only want to grow a couple of plants for myself, I've got arthritis and as everyone knows this shit is expensive!



Go on Google and type 400 watt tent set up and every thing I need will be there right infant ofntoue eyes


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

well your smell issue can be closley solved by a good carbon filter...yer guys gonna smell weed out side if u smoking the shit cos its not filterd.......thats what a carbon filter dose scrubs the smell......its a must on your list if u growing in a flat lad.......if not id say u prob got more chance of getting busted......but as the other guys of sed.......no ones trying to diss u n what not.....my best advice for u read read n more read on google...get your self a pen and pad and make yourself a few notes........and if u ask a question ere........listen to it......


pilchard said:


> Cheers man, some of the guys in the close have smelt it going out the window when I'm smoking and they are using the front door. They don't mind of course but I needed to know if the flat upstairs and the hallway through the wall is going to have a constant odour.
> 
> I've never dont this before and I'm clueless when it comes to building and wiring things, I simply don't know how to do it. Now of course I have the appetite to go and learn but I'm thinking I should probably buy a kit. Is there any difference between a grow tent and grow box in terms of the smell, does that make a difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Topmax topmax topmax Lol right light off soon start of weeks six I'll try n get some blurry blued up pubs for ya lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

pilchard said:


> I should clarify I only want to grow a couple of plants for myself, I've got arthritis and as everyone knows this shit is expensive!


 buy a 400 then u can get a sonT for like 11 qwid brand new, i know coz i just got one, u hcan get a MH powerplant for less than 15 qwid, its gravy pal!


so in summery, if i used the big bud and bud candy togtehr it would basically be boost?
_N-P-K_ 0-0-1. 

and big bud is
*0-2-4

canna boost *_N-P-K_ 0-13-14


so i dont undertsand none of thenpk business so since i got 2 full bottles of big bud and candy can i use them in stead of the boost? would they d the same job?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

i think its the k u want the highest ?.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i think its the k u want the highest ?.......


 duno mate i have no clue on these matters


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

pilchard said:


> Cheers man, some of the guys in the close have smelt it going out the window when I'm smoking and they are using the front door. They don't mind of course but I needed to know if the flat upstairs and the hallway through the wall is going to have a constant odour.
> 
> I've never dont this before and I'm clueless when it comes to building and wiring things, I simply don't know how to do it. Now of course I have the appetite to go and learn but I'm thinking I should probably buy a kit. Is there any difference between a grow tent and grow box in terms of the smell, does that make a difference?
> 
> ...


buy one of these its same one i got and only £55 and u can pick up the other bits u need for less than £250 so i'd leave the full kit and bu it piece by piece, i got mine all set up for under £200 and i got everything i need for at least 2 x 8 plant grows
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165-X-65-X-180-Portable-Grow-Tent-Silver-Mylar-Hydroponics-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-/200818687511?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2ec1b9fe17


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Pmsl ice hahajajajaja u cunt Lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

try it and see ice, i would like to know if my theory rings true. i actually think the two of them together would work better than boost. less is always more with that stuff.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> buy a 400 then u can get a sonT for like 11 qwid brand new, i know coz i just got one, u hcan get a MH powerplant for less than 15 qwid, its gravy pal!
> 
> 
> so in summery, if i used the big bud and bud candy togtehr it would basically be boost?
> ...


To be honest I'm not quite sure. I thought they were added right in the last few weeks and you used it with boost or wat Eva ya using


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer just numbers me 2.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> duno mate i have no clue on these matters


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

na on the bud candy i think or big bud watever it says from week 1-6, il have to take a look at bottles tomoz wen i go over,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

They call me.hot rooter.... I'm the lyrical cloner choppin cuts in me area still smoking like that. Hahjajae


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

dunno if this helps ice.....http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/understanding-npk/


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

fukin shit rooter u r bizzlethefizzle....thats not roots just bit of shit hangin out bottom.....lol.....


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2762677View attachment 2762678View attachment 2762679
> 
> They call me.hot rooter.... I'm the lyrical cloner choppin cuts in me area still smoking like that. Hahjajae


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Nah IVs canna boost has no npk.it doesn't state on the bottle.anyway its the pk that0-13-14 honestly go for topmax half the price man same stuff


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer me self as herd that topmax just as good as boost.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Nah IVs canna boost has no npk.it doesn't state on the bottle.anyway its the pk that0-13-14 honestly go for topmax half the price man same stuff


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

got the hang of them clones now ay lad..........nice 1


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

or he could use the stuff he has and save even more lol. big bud is supposed to be switched out for a product like overdrive which is a ripener in the late flowering phase.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been told my guy when runs the grow shop.that topmax. Is better than boost And he makes more if he sells boost !!!!! He's a good honest bloke . And Yeh big lad think I've sussed it think my rooms just right for it.well see in winter tho lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

im no expert on nuts but i think most of it is just overpriced name......advance nutes n what not...wen u can by cheeper shit with same stuff in...id never buy bigbud or candy shit at those prices...im trying canna now just to try it.......but im shure ill be going bak to biobizz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Any one want Anynbubba kush clones ????


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

have you grown it yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I think with canna u pay for the name when the product is basically the same . I van see u switching half way bib lad u won't like them salts in tell ya


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

ah id of took some .....but full.....prob gonna have to dich 2 of these runt seedlings for lvs n exo wen ppl got them ready......


shawnybizzle said:


> Any one want Anynbubba kush clones ????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

mate yer ive already had me doubts......but ill try it and see how it goes......brought the stuff now lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> I think with canna u pay for the name when the product is basically the same . I van see u switching half way bib lad u won't like them salts in tell ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

im just wanting to know if its worth using canna boost coz i read so much saying it actually does fuk all and at 50 qwid a litre! fuk a duk.

but on te otehr hand i dont wanna use the bud candy and the big bud if its gunna fuk shit up... so u reckon use both big bud and candy from start like iw ould boost or just buy sum topmax? is this good with canna base?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIO-BIZZ-BIOBIZZ-TOP-MAX-ORGANIC-NUTRIENTS-5L-5-LITRE-/200949074753?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2ec97f8b41

??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> have you grown it yet?


Lol no I'm half way through flower doesn't look the biggest yielder but very frost Niven short and smells hashy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

yehbuying topmax fuk that seems its as good if not betet rthan boost aye!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

that's the bubba I non it ain't the best shot but my state of balance at the minnitbrhen best incan do Lol day 41 I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes ice fuck boost off my man said its all the SME stuff but top Max gibe it better flavour sonfuck it man I've gone for it why not aye


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im just wanting to know if its worth using canna boost coz i read so much saying it actually does fuk all and at 50 qwid a litre! fuk a duk.
> 
> but on te otehr hand i dont wanna use the bud candy and the big bud if its gunna fuk shit up... so u reckon use both big bud and candy from start like iw ould boost or just buy sum topmax? is this good with canna base?
> 
> ...


if u use boost in the recommended doses your weed will taste like berries, some think that is good some people think it bad, personally i don't mind a bit of berry so i use a little bit of it.

bud candy makes your buds taste like bubble gum, again ok in small doses but if you follow the instructions it will over power the natural scent and taste of the genetics.

i don't know much about top max or big bud.

use it and see i say, i like it when other people experiment so i don't have to lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuckim canna off aswell I like the loom of this bio bizz stuff its all thick n gloopy looks natural if UN know wot I mean feckin stimksntho Lol u never know might be hitting wilkos hard in a few month if all goes well ????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

i got me some boost 20 sqid a little bottle...thing is i rec ill be disapointed with it comp to the topmax......


IC3M4L3 said:


> im just wanting to know if its worth using canna boost coz i read so much saying it actually does fuk all and at 50 qwid a litre! fuk a duk.
> 
> but on te otehr hand i dont wanna use the bud candy and the big bud if its gunna fuk shit up... so u reckon use both big bud and candy from start like iw ould boost or just buy sum topmax? is this good with canna base?
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

ill have a few fairs out soon....i used biobizz grow bloom and topmax with coco on this bc.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I've heard adding flavor additives like banana strawbwmerry shit like that r zippies to make nit taste ofnitntoo Lol never done itntho


^^^^?????????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer the grow proppa thik shit.....other 2 aint to bad tho.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckim canna off aswell I like the loom of this bio bizz stuff its all thick n gloopy looks natural if UN know wot I mean feckin stimksntho Lol u never know might be hitting wilkos hard in a few month if all goes well ????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh I.like it prefer it in my canna bottles though Pmsl


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

and just added some organic molasses every other watering now........mind u cuttin fri...fukit...


imcjayt said:


> ill have a few fairs out soon....i used biobizz grow bloom and topmax with coco on this bc.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lmao it would prob sell betta in the canna bottles 2.....lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I.like it prefer it in my canna bottles though Pmsl


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck now you all got me thinking what to use in flower lol. gotta buy my flower nutes on Friday so best make my mind up quick


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't water it before u chop do it about 2 days before mate other wise its wet as fuck and hard tonteim n shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

i mite try a haze bizzle have bit of mix going on in me room....suppose 1 wont hurt out....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

tue will be last watering .....


shawnybizzle said:


> Don't water it before u chop do it about 2 days before mate other wise its wet as fuck and hard tonteim n shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

Now then......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

fuk me stranger danger.........


The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck now you all got me thinking what to use in flower lol. gotta buy my flower nutes on Friday so best make my mind up quick


Just go with your gut instinct mate top Max Lol u know null only mek ya mind upnanrmyway


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lol u saying that yorky rem me wen i use to live in scunny thats all they use to say.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i mite try a haze bizzle have bit of mix going on in me room....suppose 1 wont hurt out....


No problem big lad gimme an email andnwel sort it fam a lam lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then......


Record scratches Lol how r ya pal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

i cant just buy a 250ml bottle u twat i got 30+ plants to feed lmao, thats like 1 feed hahaha

yeh il buy sum toppmax fukit,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Go.for it ice feckin ell they'll endnupnoutnofnstick


Blame the blue lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

OK yorkie I kmownyantjere interested In any blueys 10mg real deal nonshit getting 20 boxes 2morra or 2nyt but that aunt hapeningblol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2013)

Just had a blood pressure test. 25 years old and i have hypertension i.e high blood pressure. Woop! :/ Boss called me a thief and a liar today because i told him my pay envelope was short. Time for a job hunt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i cant just buy a 250ml bottle u twat i got 30+ plants to feed lmao, thats like 1 feed hahaha
> 
> yeh il buy sum toppmax fukit,


R unusimgntopmax with canna?

Daft q I know u r Lol I'm still using canna pk withy bio bizz mmmmmm should be OK


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

thats why i couldnt have a boss and someone telling me what to do.....cos id of nutted the cunt lol....


tip top toker said:


> Just had a blood pressure test. 25 years old and i have hypertension i.e high blood pressure. Woop! :/ Boss called me a thief and a liar today because i told him my pay envelope was short. Time for a job hunt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

need a better cam for me pics butbahhhh fuxk it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

yeh using canna base nutes, and canna PK, i love that shit, but yeh il run topmax, if i cant afford it just yet il just use the lil bit of boost i have till it lands but i aint got muchb tme only be week 2 by time i get it so be all gravy,

getting all exited cumming to the flip, just wih i wernt waiting on 2 buhha clones, anyone else runing buddha cheese?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Gth#1 that the hazeif u want one ??? Delicious lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm all bio bizz and canna pk and pm magne cal and that's me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

All seperate, give em what they need when they need it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh using canna base nutes, and canna PK, i love that shit, but yeh il run topmax, if i cant afford it just yet il just use the lil bit of boost i have till it lands but i aint got muchb tme only be week 2 by time i get it so be all gravy,
> 
> getting all exited cumming to the flip, just wih i wernt waiting on 2 buhha clones, anyone else runing buddha cheese?


Iv got one in the back yard lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn strait mofonmiss's iron just triples leccy again so got a few good snaps in of the veggies and clones gueas who's the shittys are from ????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Iv got one in the back yard lol


lol just wondered on yeild thats al ,if its a shitter i wont even bother


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Damn strait mofonmiss's iron just triples leccy again so got a few good snaps in of the veggies and clonesView attachment 2762799 gueas who's the shittys are from ????


hows they cuts doing i snt m8, mine are picking up now that theyve taken roots in the soil


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats why i couldnt have a boss and someone telling me what to do.....cos id of nutted the cunt lol....


Like fuck i'm filing away invoices and receipts. Been self employed once, and don't wish to ever do it again. Paying NI even if you're not earning any money, to fuck with that. 

Gonna work till next sunday then tell them to go fuck themselves. I will not let anyone talk to me like that. I'm only there still so as to pay off my MOT which is tomorrow, and help the head chef out. He's been forced to do 14+ hour shifts for the past 30 days straight without a single lunch break. He's had to pull his 15 year old daughter into work on her holidays to help him, just this thursday and friday she did two 17.5 hour shifts. 15 years old and doing a 75 hour week on £4 an hour. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

i pay a propper person to do my invoces n shit lol...fuk doing paperwork...i suppose its what job u do turnover every year....i work wen i want i got ppl in shop running my buisness


tip top toker said:


> Like fuck i'm filing away invoices and receipts. Been self employed once, and don't wish to ever do it again. Paying NI even if you're not earning any money, to fuck with that.
> 
> Gonna work till next sunday then tell them to go fuck themselves. I will not let anyone talk to me like that. I'm only there still so as to pay off my MOT which is tomorrow, and help the head chef out. He's been forced to do 14+ hour shifts for the past 30 days straight without a single lunch break. He's had to pull his 15 year old daughter into work on her holidays to help him, just this thursday and friday she did two 17.5 hour shifts. 15 years old and doing a 75 hour week on £4 an hour. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Got a load of 1 lyr Air pots DM for when me clones done comma put em in 3 or 6 ltrs and flip em t about a foot tall I'm gonna do.16 4 rows of 4


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Like fuck i'm filing away invoices and receipts. Been self employed once, and don't wish to ever do it again. Paying NI even if you're not earning any money, to fuck with that.
> 
> Gonna work till next sunday then tell them to go fuck themselves. I will not let anyone talk to me like that. I'm only there still so as to pay off my MOT which is tomorrow, and help the head chef out. He's been forced to do 14+ hour shifts for the past 30 days straight without a single lunch break. He's had to pull his 15 year old daughter into work on her holidays to help him, just this thursday and friday she did two 17.5 hour shifts. 15 years old and doing a 75 hour week on £4 an hour. Fucking ridiculous.


i know that feeling mate was a chef for 7 years and the hours were a fucking nightmare, and yeah they happy to take younsters or foreigners that will work for half the minimum wage cos it saves them paying the going rate someone that actually knows how to do the job


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

think we all have to go thru the shit tip top toker...worked my bolloks off studyed hard to get were i am now.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lol if i wernt getting paind 50 sqid a hour i woldnt get out of bed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows they cuts doing i snt m8, mine are picking up now that theyve taken roots in the soil


If u look at the pix the2 droopy ones r off you Lol I think its them foam.things nut rjwre still holsigbin there gave em sum rhiz so shed number OK doin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> got a load of 1 lyr air pots dm for when me clones done comma put em in 3 or 6 ltrs and flip em t about a foot tall i'm gonna do.16 4 rows of 4


...........6l


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........6l


What mean 61????? Ya nutta


No no 16 plants 4 rows o 4


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2013)

I can't afford to pay for an accountant. I'm paid minimum wage. When i was promoted to sous chef, i got a pay rise from minimum wage, to, minimum wage. I told him today that the reason the kitchen staff would not stop bitching is because they were treated and paid like shit to which he said that it was a business, and the chefs are paid the going rates for chefs. Told him to fuck off. Told him that our cook, not chef, is quitting today because he was being paid "the going rate" of £4 an hour to be paid £6.20 an hour, that a friend is a chef in a local restaurant on 25k a year, etc, that clearly they're not paying the going rate and he's full of crap. He thinks he's paying the going rate yet he wonders why every sous chef they try to hire since me takes the interview then never contacts them again, or why 90% of the chefs they get quit after a month without even bothereing to let them know. Sorry, ranting, about as unhappy as it's possible to be these days.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What mean 61????? Ya nutta
> 
> 
> No no 16 plants 4 rows o 4


6 litre , he means m8, I take it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Given it upntonyou.working in a kitchen incouldntndon it is go all Ramsey on it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> 6 litre , he means m8, I take it


Aaahhhhj right well.I have had 6 blueys Lol. Yeh 6 it is then I suppose they'll have plenty of room.to boost out comim from a 1 ltr Lol god I'm fucked but I like it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

what u rec yorky....was gonna chop fri......View attachment 2762827


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

She looks good to go for me maybe save till Friday nyy session,

Looks just like my blue cheese indidn


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lol its a wonder your fairys make it to rite addresses....how fuked u get lol.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Aaahhhhj right well.I have had 6 blueys Lol. Yeh 6 it is then I suppose they'll have plenty of room.to boost out comim from a 1 ltr Lol god I'm fucked but I like it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer i sed chop fri lol.....


shawnybizzle said:


> She looks good to go for me maybe save till Friday but session


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec yorky....was gonna chop fri......View attachment 2762827


Seems legit, what's the pistols look like further down the plant?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

seems same all thru even the popcorn nuggs....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> seems same all thru even the popcorn nuggs....


And when did the last of the pistils turn Brown that you remember?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like big lads in forms seshnfridsy.Lol.her some nylon gloves I've never done it making sure inhet em this time lol

Yeh I've got I've typing for me Pmsl fucked .com


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks like big lads in forms seshnfridsy.Lol.her some nylon gloves I've never done it making sure inhet em this time lol
> 
> Yeh I've got I've typing for me Pmsl fucked .com


Thought I was having a stroke whilst reading that then ! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks like big lads in forms seshnfridsy.Lol.her some nylon gloves I've never done it making sure inhet em this time lol
> 
> Yeh I've got I've typing for me Pmsl fucked .com


Shawney lad give yer head a shake, yer starting to make as much sense as IC3.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol just wondered on yeild thats al ,if its a shitter i wont even bother


Its quite a good yielder should get 4oz+


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shawney lad give yer head a shake, yer starting to make as much sense as IC3.


Lmao if i doi that it goes worse its these feckin pammies .I just have to really ten me time writing or its game ober lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

mind u i cut that nug last week i love it saying i dont smoke ive been toking it every fukin nite...the nice sweet fruity taist.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

been the last few days more gon brown but im giving them till friday......


The Yorkshireman said:


> And when did the last of the pistils turn Brown that you remember?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

royal afghan, spose to be very nice. should have next week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeh chop her Friday fam a lam have u got nylon gloves??? I've never used em before defo using em this time Lol ... that's what that last post was suppose. To say lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

gloves for what?....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh chop her Friday fam a lam have u got nylon gloves??? I've never used em before defo using em this time Lol ... that's what that last post was suppose. To say lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I like the has that's all goooey and just breaks up and sticks crack together again god d kill for some of thaybshit right now only had ur one when in was bout 18 hot it off sum.Pakis lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Its quite a good yielder should get 4oz+


 now thats just not possible remember,
and yeh yorkie i make loads of sence with my nice big op doing sexy n shit, obvously i know absolutely noffink. infact i may try sum tri, oh wait that dont work $&$&^&££

and whoever said it fuk 6 litre airpots, buy the 10L ones and be done with it, ya can always cut em down.

and imc pull wen yer ready mate, if need be just chop the top and leave the reast while the tops dry,, simples


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> been the last few days more gon brown but im giving them till friday......


Good to go mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gloves for what?....


Trimming yanonthe doctor ones Lol otherwise your fingers just get covers in shit n hairs and fluff and then it gets on UA bud just gets prop per messy I've had enough of it now son go in pro on it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

aww i am gonna miss those girls.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm just wondering how many I can squeeze in the tent in think 6 ltrs will be perf but if I can get 10lyr ones I'll do that Yeh. Was gonna get square pots but been converted to air pots lmao still gotta get sum tights for em tjo


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

and this philipines hash rare as fuck, and spose to be amazing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aww i am gonna miss those girls.....


Then you'll have the next lot tondeLnwithnlol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2762869
> 
> and this philipines hash rare as fuck, and spose to be amazing.


Get a bag write bizzle on it put a gram in there and send me that shit to me ))


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now thats just not possible remember,
> and yeh yorkie i make loads of sence with my nice big op doing sexy n shit, obvously i know absolutely noffink. infact i may try sum tri, oh wait that dont work $&$&^&££
> 
> and whoever said it fuk 6 litre airpots, buy the 10L ones and be done with it, ya can always cut em down.
> ...


I'd hardly call 3sqm (tops) of a cellar "a nice big op" and yer scratty little plant's are far from "sexy"!


Lol, joker.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

thats the 1 i choped last week youry nice and dry been gettin me fuked...bit leafy didnt trimm prop as only a tester........ nice and crystly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice n crystaly lolml ur comma be a full on stoker soon lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats the 1 i choped last week youry nice and dry been gettin me fuked...bit leafy didnt trimm prop as only a tester........View attachment 2762871 nice and crystly


i didnt think u smoked?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

That's it one taste heat hooked Lol go non lad her I'm there


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lol my missis just sampled the goods this gonna be funny...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lad i dont but im hooked on this....since ive choped this nug.....first lot ive had in years.....


newuserlol said:


> i didnt think u smoked?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol my missis just sampled the goods this gonna be funny...


Oh fuck she ain't been drink in has she lmaon


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

na she sed shall we sample the goods she aint smoked it in like 5 yrs lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> Oh fuck she ain't been drink in has she lmaon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

U never know big lad itighr help ya with the shit ya coin off n that honest I'd rather have a joinnt that a pill.....he says after blast in 6 blueys lmao feckin hypocrit lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> na she sed shall we sample the goods she aint smoked it in like 5 yrs lol....


You'll be shaggin in a min just don't have too much her all happy thennsexy time Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2762869
> 
> and this philipines hash rare as fuck, and spose to be amazing.


i say u buy one u get 1 free aye sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i say u buy one u get 1 free aye sambo?


thats unlike u on the beg mate lolol

no this shit will be expensive, when was the last time you smoked Philippine hash lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats unlike u on the beg mate lolol
> 
> no this shit will be expensive, when was the last time you smoked Philippine hash lol


 umm never?

was looking for the bogof video to put up,lol,,

na all this nice shit il have to wait for harvest haha,, we all dont win 8k u know!

watcha up2 then m8?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Sambo get me some of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Gotta be some of the best. Hash ive seen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

You.see. thatbajit god.damn inwamt some.feckin yanks wankers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sambo get me some of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Gotta be some of the best. Hash ive seen




may look the shit but dont mean it is the shit!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sambo get me some of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Gotta be some of the best. Hash ive seen


get it ueself gos about 80 a g on the road


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Nahhhh Ice that is the shit mate proper hash right there u can see the trhics in if its pure strait fire man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm gonna make an order.off.there soon would.you do me a coin transfer so in don't have to do through all that bollocks???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm gonna make an order.off.there soon would.you do me a coin transfer so in don't have to do through all that bollocks???


i aint got coins to sell right now but i can easily sort them for you in mins/hours cost u ten percent tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

10% fuckin ell unaimt in it for fum are ya lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

ChePest in seen em.is about £56 I'd need at least 3 coins wouldn't I to her sumtjim decent like


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> ChePest in seen em.is about £56 I'd need at least 3 coins wouldn't I to her sumtjim decent like


they aint 56 nowhere not unless in bulk under 5 are going 68 a coin a ,min


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck me i gave u 2 pammies and 2 seeds and unwamna charge me 10% your mad lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I could do it now but that cash is into.pammies at the min but soon ill be getting sum spondoolies so ill have few off ya at mates rates.... in even offers u clones to sell pfffffft yer all takers lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me i gave u 2 pammies and 2 seeds and unwamna charge me 10% your mad lmao


bizzle the seeds are in the bin i never asked for them and its diazepam, ill send you the quid they cost if you like..................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I could do it now but that cash is into.pammies at the min but soon ill be getting sum spondoolies so ill have few off ya at mates rates.... in even offers u clones to sell pfffffft yer all takers lol


and i told u i didnt want your clones.............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

chillin.........[video=youtube;QNJpVlovAgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNJpVlovAgo[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;BcSMpI02gqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcSMpI02gqs[/video]

chilling.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Alright calm down thanks for binmimgnthem Lol in was jokin with hnya fuck me get some Jagger down ya or a joint lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and i told u i didnt want your clones.............


 yeh like king of the clone onlys needs fucking garden variety LMAO quality


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;i7P6ut6HPR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7P6ut6HPR8[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

brraaaapppppppppppppp.......ginuwine


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;EFte--wPIdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFte--wPIdI[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Day know whatnfuck.ya unsaid u were gonna sell sell em onnroad thoihjt id help u out!!!!!! Ya mad and Ice yano I'm the clone king 6/days let's see what u can do??? Game on biatch


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Day know whatnfuck.ya unsaid u were gonna sell sell em onnroad thoihjt id help u out!!!!!! Ya mad and Ice yano I'm the clone king 6/days let's see what u can do???


bizzle your price is too high very little profit in your price on the vals not intrested


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

bizzle what strains have u got in your tent atm?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;RJZIJlYFiTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJZIJlYFiTY[/video]

lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;pbfIdJwO_RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbfIdJwO_RY[/video] classic


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2762273 ready to.eat in kodes flat Pmsl


you on the blues again? you forgot the other half of the joke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Was on about the clones....in said if unwanted a lot price would drop but alls good there flying out but tbh too many toonhamdle lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you on the blues again? you forgot the other half of the joke


Cmon immslow tell.me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bizzle what strains have u got in your tent atm?


Dank strains Lol blue dream and bubba kush gettinnrid if bubba keep in then dream its a defonkeeper


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CZLCYMrBLX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZLCYMrBLX8[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

Hang on, is diazepam the same thing as valium?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Dank strains Lol blue dream and bubba kush gettinnrid if bubba keep in then dream its a defonkeeper


strains anybody can buy in seed...........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hang on, is diazepam the same thing as valium?


yes mate............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hang on, is diazepam the same thing as valium?


To my knowledge yehnitnis Lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> strains anybody can buy in seed...........


Now did weed come around imntjenfirst place its all about finding that one keeper and yanoninthinknibe gotnher .


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Now did weed come around imntjenfirst place its all about finding that one keeper and yanoninthinknibe gotnher .



the genetics of today are not the same as in the clone-only times, i can buy your clones in seed anytime can you buy my clone-only strains?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;LeYG_skJ2hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeYG_skJ2hA[/video]

tuuuuuuuuuune


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck me I remember now, we used to get the little diamond shaped ones for head down after the Molly.

25p them.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Fair point nut I've frown some danknshit from sees and non incant buy ur clone olnys so go and suck a gooch lmao and anyway your giving me a psycho cut !!!!!!!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> was in HMV earlier getting some book and shit and saw this lol
> 
> View attachment 2762565
> 
> ...


you seriously cannot beat highlanders, the best papers iv ever used personally, fuckin love em


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fair point nut I've frown some danknshit from sees and non incant buy ur clone olnys so go and suck a gooch lmao and anyway your giving me a psycho cut !!!!!!!


i aint given you shit mate, cost you the same price as the rest for pyscho cut.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Might just go to the american threads and ask there cause they dont mind stupid questions ive noticed .. maybe u guys dont have the patience to help me..


yeah go over to the yanks, get fed a bunch of bullshit good job, but like everyone wsays we are happy to help, but we wont walk you through growing step by step, or if we do give use a decent portion of harvest, ull get enough to pay yer leccy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Its a jock thing Lol I've had em nut there a little thick for me


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Eklxvr7jFoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eklxvr7jFoE[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint given you shit mate, cost you the same price as the rest for pyscho cut.


Hahahahaha u tight fucker not just one clone??? Tut tut lol

Nice lad ain't ya.lmao just thought you'd return the nice gesture but never mind no biggy I'm all good


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

thedailypunter said:


> Its funny when someone is new to a forum everybody jumps on him and bullies him.. its like goin to a new school.. u just gotta be strong and take it all i suppose..


no its actually bcause you came on here expecting to be walked through ur grow. There is a search bar for a reason, jesus if u made a thread about intak/outake ud be demorilized by the yanks "search bar"


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha u tight fucker not just one clone??? Tut tut lol


i dont like people i like money i aint looking to make friends bizzle.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

pilchard said:


> I should clarify I only want to grow a couple of plants for myself, I've got arthritis and as everyone knows this shit is expensive!


whats the prices at ur end? 1.4 for 25 quid here, but im too smart to tell ya where i live


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;v-8IPBeIh_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-8IPBeIh_Q[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> be demorilized by the yanks "search bar"


You'll be demoralised in here if you keep spelling it with a fucking Z like they do.

Noah Webster can kiss my hairy English arse!


----------



## indikat (Aug 4, 2013)

weird attitude to take ....someone asks for goods/services, another instantly offers either / both..... and then the first moans about cost, wat planet do u live on where everything is free shawny?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i think its the k u want the highest ?.......


i read it on a nutrient desctiption but trhey said u want more p, most companies get it wrong by adding more k but its all about the p


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont like people i like money i aint looking to make friends bizzle.


In love money too who's looking for friends just contacts not like in wanna come round for tea n biscuits Pmsl I've got allnrjenfriends I need thank unvwry much just teyngbtonmake contacts but fucknoff mar mar hahahahah


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

the n p k can stand for nonse prik kode for all i cere lol.....its a bit to fuked up for mw lol.....now if it was indi he prob knowa every little thing bout it with his sience ways


iiKode said:


> i read it on a nutrient desctiption but trhey said u want more p, most companies get it wrong by adding more k but its all about the p


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i read it on a nutrient desctiption but trhey said u want more p, most companies get it wrong by adding more k but its all about the p


It's actually the opposite mate.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> They call me.hot rooter.... I'm the lyrical cloner choppin cuts in me area still smoking like that. Hahjajae


taske ur fuckin fingerprints off this thread, jesus how many times good thing im here or ud all be locked up

im so good i removed the pics in me reply, now hurry an do the same.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

dont get u lad lol?


iiKode said:


> taske ur fuckin fingerprints off this thread, jesus how many times good thing im here or ud all be locked up
> 
> im so good i removed the pics in me reply, now hurry an do the same.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> weird attitude to take ....someone asks for goods/services, another instantly offers either / both..... and then the first moans about cost, wat planet do u live on where everything is free shawny?


What U on about in was joking bout cutting well half anyway Lol and no butninknownit cist about 10p to make a cutting if tjatsnwhatbunon about????? Big fuss over nothing lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> taske ur fuckin fingerprints off this thread, jesus how many times good thing im here or ud all be locked up
> 
> im so good i removed the pics in me reply, now hurry an do the same.


I've told ya i aint on NY system mate nonficker got my prints
I'm clean inaintngot non records apart from fastest rooting clones lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

bizzle mate u carnt even type go to bed geezer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm on me phone and manage, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bizzle mate u carnt even type go to bed geezer.


Lmao entry typing on this phone fucked up Lol its hard work I tell ya


----------



## indikat (Aug 4, 2013)

too much reggae m8, u soundin like em now ha ha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;pqSRrgz9tAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqSRrgz9tAk[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm on me phone and manage, lol.


Have 8 blueys then try Lol sh it get messy mate teal measyn


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have 8 blueys then try Lol sh it get messy mate teal measyn


8 blues and i aint boasting cause its nothing to boast about but 80mg of diazepam u wouldnt even notice with me unfortunately


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

What is it pick on bizzle night or sum thin Lol must Cuz I've hot a massive cock n loads a drugs stop being jealous it's bad for ya lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;1rr4tXN2eJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rr4tXN2eJM[/video]


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Like fuck i'm filing away invoices and receipts. Been self employed once, and don't wish to ever do it again. Paying NI even if you're not earning any money, to fuck with that.
> 
> Gonna work till next sunday then tell them to go fuck themselves. I will not let anyone talk to me like that. I'm only there still so as to pay off my MOT which is tomorrow, and help the head chef out. He's been forced to do 14+ hour shifts for the past 30 days straight without a single lunch break. He's had to pull his 15 year old daughter into work on her holidays to help him, just this thursday and friday she did two 17.5 hour shifts. 15 years old and doing a 75 hour week on £4 an hour. Fucking ridiculous.


75 hours a week? omfg id be suing them no employer can force u to work more than 50 hours a week, unless u want to, to fuck with that, i like my alone time without worrying about other peoples shit, and sometimes forgetting my own shit depending on how stoned i am


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 8 blues and i aint boasting cause its nothing to boast about but 80mg of diazepam u wouldnt even notice with me unfortunately


Well.u r wreck head Lol.this is my.first week.on em Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What is it pick on bizzle night or sum thin Lol must Cuz I've hot a massive cock n loads a drugs stop being jealous it's bad for ya lmao


too many drugs and booze here than needed lol but your mashed mate just advice is all.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol its a wonder your fairys make it to rite addresses....how fuked u get lol.....


he used to use proper grammar, used to be polite and used to understand all his posts, now itsall likeadfa that u see whatnnoaf i mean ajdj


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Thought I was having a stroke whilst reading that then ! Lol


you prolly were u old c unt!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2013)

Laters boys, bedtime.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> he used to use proper grammar, used to be polite and used to understand all his posts, now itsall likeadfa that u see whatnnoaf i mean ajdj



I still.do.when I sober hey I've been off workn2 week gotta enjoy it aint ya Lol but yrhbmybspellingbis bad lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh fuck she ain't been drink in has she lmaon


how i date rape girls, few drinks then few tokes of a j i can easily carry em back to my cellar


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Later York star


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cmon immslow tell.me


fuck knows jus some random shit i say when im not stoned, jesus fuckin shyt not bein stoned, well day 1 and 2 are the worst without weed y day 3 ill be orite again lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Twat lol........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll be demoralised in here if you keep spelling it with a fucking Z like they do.
> 
> Noah Webster can kiss my hairy English arse!


ohh we got ourself a grammer nazi up in this bich, get atta her before we send bubba on yal, read the last part in a redneck accent


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the n p k can stand for nonse prik kode for all i cere lol.....its a bit to fuked up for mw lol.....now if it was indi he prob knowa every little thing bout it with his sience ways


i know fuck all except what it means, and thats the main nutrients they need along with a balanced ph, nitrogen phosphorus and potassiam is what npk stands for btw.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's actually the opposite mate.


yeah thats the one, get all jumbeled with the letters n not bein stoned etc


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dont get u lad lol?


take a pivture of ur full fingerprint in a macro shot then upload it, you dont think the polis would jump at that opportunity to print it off and crop it then give it a scan?

i see it too often and allways warn people, bizzle i tell u before use gloves when takin macroshots, or do a don special and do a close up not in ur hand, also looks more professional.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dont get u lad lol?


you also replied to that picture, go back edit it and see if u can delete those pics, maybe im too para but no chances is better than gettin a knock.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've told ya i aint on NY system mate nonficker got my prints
> I'm clean inaintngot non records apart from fastest rooting clones lol


ok whatever, but what if you did get a dui or summit, then ur on the system, anyway dont u need to give ur prints for a license? or is that yank thang


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have 8 blueys then try Lol sh it get messy mate teal measyn


sambo has a cerial bowl of blues everymornin, keeps him young, but sounds like they keepin you retarded lmao
hes that fucked up his phones typin for him LOL


jesus i needa learn how to reply all in 1 post, im like a spammer in this shit.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> but yrhbmybspellingbis bad lol


no shit.........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

well now i got a job sambo, u might be myguy for weed every month, 10er a g? cuz i think ima spoil myself when payday comes, but gettin rvk fan n filter then flipping was gonna flip fuck knows how many times now just been restriced by money its horrible, now ill be rackin in like 3-7 ton a month depending on shifts, so ill be able to yano get my shit together, have cash for a few days before ebay n drugs takes it all away frum me.

sounds like u gettin some stock in nice one mate, just dont smoke it all, see id be horrible at that id just smoke all my stuff, but myguy allways has money so i can go down when ever and get it sold before i have a chance to dip in at it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Cuz k knows bout them.prints buy fuck it I'm clean so alls good that would be some CSI shit lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

Off see bit ya wankers


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cuz k knows bout them.prints buy fuck it I'm clean so alls good that would be some CSI shit lmao


never doubt the polis they got some sneaky moves up their sleeves, cunts bein arrested for sayin shit on fb, woulndt doubt they be lurkin here, not 24/7 but just on for a browse see whats goin down, an u know thers some bullied copper sat there just wantin to fuck someone by prints online.

yeah they cant prove ur growing it, but they can prove you been around somewhere that has obv if ur prints are 2 cm away from a weed plant, u could allways say ahhhh got it from a carboot sale thot it was a shrub, like that old couple, im just sure they wanted a smoke an when the cops came the excuses came aswel


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Off see bit ya wankers


be surprised if u wake up after this run with the blues, fuckem go get a q of some nice cheese, id take weed over pills anyday, unless they were trippers like dmt,acid/lsd


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> be surprised if u wake up after this run with the blues, fuckem go get a q of some nice cheese, id take weed over pills anyday, unless they were trippers like dmt,acid/lsd


fuck them trippers, some to be list edibles on the road too


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck them trippers, some to be list edibles on the road too


iv never taken any trippers before so id be curious to try em, but not realy interested in benzos, ecys or anything u put up ur nose, idk just never ever thought about doin that shit, an said no quite a few times too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm.ARD I'll.be fine.bro  nyybsweethearts


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> iv never taken any trippers before so id be curious to try em, but not realy interested in benzos, ecys or anything u put up ur nose, idk just never ever thought about doin that shit, an said no quite a few times too


they are mad kode u gotta have a strong mind for them i.e to be able to tell yourself this is just a drug whilst tripping have seen many people fuck up on mushrooms n acid


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm.ARD I'll.be fine.bro  nyybsweethearts


aint u gone bed yet lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they are mad kode u gotta have a strong mind for them i.e to be able to tell yourself this is just a drug whilst tripping have seen many people fuck up on mushrooms n acid


yeah id like to try shrooms, forgot bout em lmao, but since they o natural like weed i wouldnt mind havin a go at them first before takin some tripper chemical wise.



@shawn dont u dare say ur ARD here, sambos the only ARD man round these parts


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

well i was ard bit ago wen split me missis ass.....bossssshhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


iiKode said:


> yeah id like to try shrooms, forgot bout em lmao, but since they o natural like weed i wouldnt mind havin a go at them first before takin some tripper chemical wise.
> 
> 
> 
> @shawn dont u dare say ur ARD here, sambos the only ARD man round these parts


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

she keeps telling me to get out...but kno she likes it realy......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> aint u gone bed yet lol


I.know.doin.smoking .fatty.to.finishe.off.an.its.working Lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

ohh nah now thinkin back i tried coke once, just a tinsy bit rubbed it on my gums and my WHOLE side of my jaw just went numb an that was just a little bit that was stuck on me finger, that was bak when my hashdealer was sellin coke for 30 a g and my mate were buyin it for like 60-100 off me, decent bit of profit but decent supply never lasts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm.double ARD tougher than Steel pipe lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well i was ard bit ago wen split me missis ass.....bossssshhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


new thread rule, never say ARD unless ur talking about sambo, u can say ard noncaps thats fine but sambos the only ARD man round here, n ur bodybuilding muscles will never change that hes ARD4LIFE yano


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ohh nah now thinkin back i tried coke once, just a tinsy bit rubbed it on my gums and my WHOLE side of my jaw just went numb an that was just a little bit that was stuck on me finger, that was bak when my hashdealer was sellin coke for 30 a g and my mate were buyin it for like 60-100 off me, decent bit of profit but decent supply never lasts


thats the benzocaine or novacaine, real coke wont do that not instant like.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm.double ARD tougher than Steel pipe lmao


an sambos the angle grinder ready to split u in half.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats the benzocaine or novacaine, real coke wont do that not instant like.


i dunno all the names just told itwas coke, yeah cuz i forgot i licked my finger thot i was havin a stroke on half of me feckin face lmfao

n yeah was prety quick at kicking in, anyone tried salvia? that shit will melt ur face off no joke, when i smoked it i was sat with a cerial bowl tryin to catch my face melting off ffs, never again never, all those legal highs, fuck em iv tried so many and they all make u feel like u just came off somethin class A wise, fell worse than a stoneover in the mornin fuck me, i tried some shit from the market 15 a gram, and honestly gets you high yeah, but uncomfortable high and next day ur just fucked head to toe completley fucked, stay with weed is my motto just give that legal shit the look of disgust like it was a paki or summit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

me muscles wont but bet me cock would.........boingggggg


iiKode said:


> new thread rule, never say ARD unless ur talking about sambo, u can say ard noncaps thats fine but sambos the only ARD man round here, n ur bodybuilding muscles will never change that hes ARD4LIFE yano


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2013)

What dentists use Lol anyway I'm.off now nan nut shit faces see ya later if I u in wake uonlol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

i me fuk me...wen thats ARD........its fukin ARD.......


imcjayt said:


> me muscles wont but bet me cock would.........boingggggg


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me muscles wont but bet me cock would.........boingggggg



sorry imc not only am i ARD lmao i also have a big cock, not a tiny steroid cock lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry imc not only am i ARD lmao i also have a big cock, not a tiny steroid cock lol
> 
> seriously im ARD tho no messin



*boingggggg*

would you like some fries with that serving imc?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

LMAO the myth with steds it srinks ya balls not ya cock,,,,,,,,n mine still hang like a fukin horse.....


newuserlol said:


> sorry imc not only am i ARD lmao i also have a big cock, not a tiny steroid cock lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

whats boinggggggg got to do with fries?.......if u ment like a service sound aint it ment to be....dddiiinnnnggggggg


iiKode said:


> *boingggggg*
> 
> would you like some fries with that serving imc?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> LMAO the myth with steds it srinks ya balls not ya cock,,,,,,,,n mine still hang like a fukin horse.....


im up for the pepsi challange with pics lmfao im talking 8'' plus


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry imc not only am i ARD lmao i also have a big cock, not a tiny steroid cock lol


yeh only coz ur watching this






thats why your ARD!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats boinggggggg got to do with fries?.......if u ment like a service sound aint it ment to be....dddiiinnnnggggggg


it was meant that sambo just served you with that beautiful comeback, was just asking if you wanted fries while being destroyed by sambo.

its a joke but i think sambo understood it so at least it wernt a waste, fuckin hate explainin jokes


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh only coz ur watching this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooft sambo make sure to count yer change


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im up for the pepsi challange with pics lmfao im talking 8'' plus


pleez explain.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

8 inch pluss ya on lad.......aint bosting on ere bout size of me cock lol cmon.....im 31 not 16.......but yer 8 n half sounds rite......geeessss


newuserlol said:


> im up for the pepsi challange with pics lmfao im talking 8'' plus


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh only coz ur watching this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint ard in the slightest yeah im a big bloke but i dont like violence unless you fuck with me drugs or money, ur always be a donkey raping shiteater tho.............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

keeps my missis happy had me kids so yer all good.......can we talk bout pussys instead.....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

gonna be honest here, last measurement came out at 6.4 inches on tape measure, dont measure soft too embarresing, but dont be fooled can still do some damage, specially if left alone with ur missus.....

yeah respect imc, that things a python, bet ur missus has some crutches sat next to bed on standbye./


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 8 inch pluss ya on lad.......aint bosting on ere bout size of me cock lol cmon.....im 31 not 16.......but yer 8 n half sounds rite......geeessss


u got yaself ya monster there then respect lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint ard in the slightest yeah im a big bloke but i dont like violence unless you fuck with me drugs or money, ur always be a donkey raping shiteater tho.............


a real ARD man never admits hes ARD just like you.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> keeps my missis happy had me kids so yer all good.......can we talk bout pussys instead.....


i wish i had some mate, think a brass is in order next payday.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer here u las im the same just cos im a stedhead dont make me hard even tho i am..


newuserlol said:


> i aint ard in the slightest yeah im a big bloke but i dont like violence unless you fuck with me drugs or money, ur always be a donkey raping shiteater tho.............


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i wish i had some mate, think a brass is in order next payday.........


brass? cmon explain this shit to me, and pepsi challenge wtf is that?

if ur meanin a ho? iv never had one before but if had the cash id order one online to coem round and service me in some of the most filthy thots i have that i cant just ask for by an awkward one night stand.

could you imagine that some girl comes ack for a shag, and i ask her to bend over while i spank her ass, then ties her top the bed bent over an go a rapid on pink, while almost fisting the arse? then deep throat mouth fuck, nah hooker prolly be easier to explain, or the posh name for them ohooh an Escort


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

las? wtf........


imcjayt said:


> yer here u las im the same just cos im a stedhead dont make me hard even tho i am..


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> brass? cmon explain this shit to me, and pepsi challenge wtf is that?


]

a brass a prozzie, 220 for 2hour do what u like and fit as fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> las? wtf........


i did think that girlfriend lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

ha ha ah fuk it ive had a smoke...im aloud to fuk up


newuserlol said:


> i did think that girlfriend lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ]
> 
> a brass a prozzie, 220 for 2hour do what u like and fit as fuck


hhhmmm iv never fecked a girl in the arse before, think maybe harvest ill have to get that checked off the list, seen a few in papers got their own flat discreet, and u can shower at theirs, no bad but idk the prices, deffo wouldnt go down for any street skank tho.

fuck me thats decent idea, get some of that nasty shit i got in the wankbank unleashed, shed prolly run out screaming at half the shit id want to do to her tho.

well tbh i tried once to get it in her arse, but she screamed before i even got the whole bellend in, so just ripped it out and dove for the flange.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

ah fuk the prozzys go up town pik up a little slappa buy ger few drinks.....then smash her chocolate starfish in........


iiKode said:


> hhhmmm iv never fecked a girl in the arse before, think maybe harvest ill have to get that checked off the list, seen a few in papers got their own flat discreet, and u can shower at theirs, no bad but idk the prices, deffo wouldnt go down for any street skank tho.
> 
> fuck me thats decent idea, get some of that nasty shit i got in the wankbank unleashed, shed prolly run out screaming at half the shit id want to do to her tho.
> 
> well tbh i tried once to get it in her arse, but she screamed before i even got the whole bellend in, so just ripped it out and dove for the pussay


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah fuk the prozzys go up town pik up a little slappa buy ger few drinks.....then smash her chocolate starfish in........


cheaper and easier with a brass imc


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah fuk the prozzys go up town pik up a little slappa buy ger few drinks.....then smash her chocolate starfish in........


i dont think u understand, im not so confident in real life as i am on here, and iv only asked about 4 girls if they like anal one wanted to try it, but never got far, others said no straight away, one of which was my gf for a year in high school, the others? hhmm we prolly to fucked up to try focus on lubing up the arse straight for the pussay then sleep, few times i been to fucked to take condom off so slept with it on all night, yes shamefull but wtf do u expect when ur eyes are sparkling after god knows how many beers, but as of late havnt been very sociable, nice little poliush bird at my shop so might lay it on her all 6.4 inches lmfao, and see what comes of it, want to shag a noggor aswell with a big booty, but not fat, yaknow the type am on about just look at ur history hahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

mind u the price of drinks thesedays lol........


newuserlol said:


> cheaper and easier with a brass imc


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheaper and easier with a brass imc


yeah what girls gonna say no to a free drink, then fuckoff ur not garunteed a shag when out, you jus get lucky, hell few times iv spent like 30+ quid on a girl then she fucks off, but with my handsomness ill lure em back and dump em in the cellar lmfao, btw i wont even speak to a girl if she being like that no matter how hot she is, cunting users hate em so much.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

lol naaa fuk the looob sped the cheeks n spit on it......my missis hates it realy so ill tease her a bit.......then overpower her and she got no choice.....ass rape bitaaatchhhhh


iiKode said:


> i dont think u understand, im not so confident in real life as i am on here, and iv only asked about 4 girls if they like anal one wanted to try it, but never got far, others said no straight away, one of which was my gf for a year in high school, the others? hhmm we prolly to fucked up to try focus on lubing up the arse straight for the pussay then sleep, few times i been to fucked to take condom off so slept with it on all night, yes shamefull but wtf do u expect when ur eyes are sparkling after god knows how many beers, but as of late havnt been very sociable, nice little poliush bird at my shop so might lay it on her all 6.4 inches lmfao, and see what comes of it, want to shag a noggor aswell with a big booty, but not fat, yaknow the type am on about just look at ur history hahaha


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mind u the price of drinks thesedays lol........


theres one bar i went to here, and fuck me must av been a posh one, cuz i went in 9 fuckin quid for a pint, u must be jokin, told him ill go get 2 next door for same price lmao, funny they dont tell u the price till after its poured an ready to go.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol naaa fuk the looob sped the cheeks n spit on it......my missis hates it realy so ill tease her a bit.......then overpower her and she got no choice.....ass rape bitaaatchhhhh


im no pro, but when i tried we had no lube, an was pretty hard to get in, mind u i wasnt spreadin cheeks prolly a good tip ill use, cheers

and i wouldnt disrespect a woman by spitting down there like proper spittin but ill dribble a bit while licking her out, jus for extra bit of wetness, has 1 or 2 whov been almost dry had to do some sneaky put my finger in my mouth and try an get asmuch spit as i can then pop it in there.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

do what u want for 220 for 2hr lolol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2763099
> 
> do what u want for 220 for 2hr lolol


i would pop a viagra and ride her till the last second of that 2 hours, some proper kinky shit aswel, yaknow some of the shit id do to her would be illegal in some countries.

that price is a fckin bargain aswel, my mate got a blowy behind a bin by a street skank, charged him 50 quid for it, theres a certain place in the town that the prozzies hang around, hear some nasty shit goin on down there, apparently if u dont pay what she says you dont get out with 2 legs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i would pop a viagra and ride her till the last second of that 2 hours, some proper kinky shit aswel, yaknow some of the shit id do to her would be illegal in some countries.


i got Viagra in the cupboard the proper phifzers ones lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

i dont think i cld go with a prozzy id be thinking bout all the cocks she prob had up her earlyer...wld put me off lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

we got an escort lives nxt door but 1 and her daughter......she thinks no one knows but she makes it 2 obv.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i dont think i cld go with a prozzy id be thinking bout all the cocks she prob had up her earlyer...wld put me off lol


every bird u had has had plenty of cock what the difference...........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i dont think i cld go with a prozzy id be thinking bout all the cocks she prob had up her earlyer...wld put me off lol


id be orite with a johhny, no way shed get near me if i didnt hav me hat on tho, im fuckin para bout pregnancy and std's like proper para, used 2 condoms ontop of each other once lmfao

infact av never even went in bare back before, had loadsa bj's bare tho, but now i think of it never been in without my hat, hhmm i find a girl on the pill and proof of no std and bang her solid, prolly squirt in 2 pumps tho like back on me first shag, lmfao bearly got in and id already jizzed


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 4, 2013)

yer but ya kno what i mean......not like 4 or five diff ones a day........


newuserlol said:


> every bird u had has had plenty of cock what the difference...........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer but ya kno what i mean......not like 4 or five diff ones a day........


different strokes for diff folks, i love a brass u no what ur getting and it dont cost much less than taking a bird out down south.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> different strokes for diff folks, i love a brass u no what ur getting and it dont cost much less than taking a bird out down south.


but are you getting the BANG for ur buck mwahahaha see what i did there....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 4, 2013)

hahaha earleier mam said i dont want to smoke weed anymore, i dont even enjoy it, so i said well if you stop taxing me 50% of all the weed i bring in then maybe that'l help, she had nothing to say and went to bed in a mood, no doubt she will be hoovering tomorrow early just for me that new bastard hoover she got is a loud fucker and almost 3kw, runs it like 20 mins a day and blames my lights for using all leccy, ahhh fekc off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning shit breaths ,robbers,arselickers and general cunts how are we all..... potted up 4 rooted climes this morning and gave all.me a ladies a good feed first week on the pk wjooooo they gonna get big now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

losing the fuckin plot. flitting between full on rage to ultra upbeat. think i'm gonna go see the quack n see if i can get better head pills than i can get off silk road HA it's doubtful...

just going to keep myself busy. lol them pics up there are giving me a few ideas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like you need to smoke more don Lol or get ton the quacks Cuz tjatbshit can't be good mate can't ubfocusnall your energy on something else???


----------



## indikat (Aug 5, 2013)

good morning, today the alcohol stops....got too much to do, business is pikin up and need to be focused...hope you are all good, mite just lurk for a while


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Get some lemon dash down ya mate that's what's its all about.....the shilling


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Heres an idea don when u start feeling all raged up n that just stock some headphones in and some nice chilled music whatever u into???? Bob Marley good for stress n shit if in ever feel all pissed off nnshit I put me headphones on and chillnfir an hour or so sorts me out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

lol lemon dash hahah am just gonna gym it all week & get my holiday gear dried n sold and fuck off, week in tunisia coming up. it's 30c there now at 9am. i'm gonna be a fuckin lobster by time i get back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Heres an idea don when u start feeling all raged up n that just stock some headphones in and some nice chilled music whatever u into???? Bob Marley good for stress n shit if in ever feel all pissed off nnshit I put me headphones on and chillnfir an hour or so sorts me out


i got sparring mits i just pop down the gym n kick fuck out of the heavy bag for an hour lol half hour i'm fucked by then. doesn't really work tho


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2013)

the stress of your situation ontop of the amount of md you take wont help, lay off it all for a bit and sorry to hear that no i didnt no i only lurk now and then in your thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm leaving md for a long time. Bit you know just as I do ill only beast the beak lol tho I can't be affording that habit. Especially with the grow coming to a halt. 

Resorting to brewing my own beer ffs. 

You know what tho I've got it a fuck load better than a lot so I'm just gonna focus on energy into good things. But the dark sides a calling I could put all my local sniff/e pushers under in month. Been a while since I punted like that but it comes back quick eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

you lot hear they nabbed the dread pirate roberts in ireland this weekend gone, lad told me at work this morning the fbi took his hardware. coins are still at the value they were. sambo you wanna have a dig about on the forum n see if it's just bollocks afore you get nuts deep into the game.

EDIT: they're saying it's all to do with kiddie porn but if they've got his hardware, i expect the road is coming to an end.

http://www.dailydot.com/news/eric-marques-tor-freedom-hosting-child-porn-arrest/


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

well orderd me hash bags today just got theseones...shld do the job........http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121114887165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lot hear they nabbed the dread pirate roberts in ireland this weekend gone, lad told me at work this morning the fbi took his hardware. coins are still at the value they were. sambo you wanna have a dig about on the forum n see if it's just bollocks afore you get nuts deep into the game.
> 
> EDIT: they're saying it's all to do with kiddie porn but if they've got his hardware, i expect the road is coming to an end.
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/news/eric-marques-tor-freedom-hosting-child-porn-arrest/


jus bollax mate. they have storys like that all the time.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lot hear they nabbed the dread pirate roberts in ireland this weekend gone, lad told me at work this morning the fbi took his hardware. coins are still at the value they were. sambo you wanna have a dig about on the forum n see if it's just bollocks afore you get nuts deep into the game.
> 
> EDIT: they're saying it's all to do with kiddie porn but if they've got his hardware, i expect the road is coming to an end.
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/news/eric-marques-tor-freedom-hosting-child-porn-arrest/


they also been sayin that kiddie porn shit since it opened, ill bet you the road last a very long time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

aye i thought just as much but he does seem like a high value target and if they've got into his tor stuff it's wide open


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i thought just as much but he does seem like a high value target and if they've got into his tor stuff it's wide open


thats even if its him or true which i doubt very much.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Well fuck me just went for a lie down about 9 just woke up feel even more fucked than I did before lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

14 clones need a home who wants em otherwise there going on cmpost pile. Lol there shitty seed clones tho nothing on special


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Inbox mar mar


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone got decent 400 for sale????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

afternoon lads, got my 600w today so will be getting it swapped for the 400 thats in the flower tent just now, gnna then put the 400w in my veg chamber, will sort it all later and get a cpl pics of it all set up,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon lads, got my 600w today so will be getting it swapped for the 400 thats in the flower tent just now, gnna then put the 400w in my veg chamber, will sort it all later and get a cpl pics of it all set up,



Well fucking hurry up then Lol think im gonna go to grow shop and get me a new 400 don't need reflector.. andnuse the old well new 250 as very in the flower aswell nuff bud lol. Oh.and your gonna love that 600 mate there fecking beasts have u got an air cooled hood????? If not that's ur next purchase lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well fucking hurry up then Lol think im gonna go to grow shop and get me a new 400 don't need reflector.. andnuse the old well new 250 as very in the flower aswell nuff bud lol


lol i will set it up asap just need to take the kids out 1st to sort stuff for them going back to school next week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats even if its him or true which i doubt very much.


yeah first thing i did was check the coin price n see if it had crashed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

400 maxi right with Phillips sonT £85 from the shop what ya rekon lads ??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Ice did ya find any cheap son-t 600's???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ice did ya find any cheap son-t 600's???


m8 ive been trying to find a cheap philips son-t 600w but cheapest ive seen is £35 inc postage


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

I need to get my shit together, gotta get my flower nutes apart from pk, my aircooled hood and my son-t bulb.... Expensive week for me


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> m8 ive been trying to find a cheap philips son-t 600w but cheapest ive seen is £35 inc postage


Yeah cheapest iv seen is £32! Ice found 400's for like a tenner tho so surely ya can get em cheaper. How the clones gettin on gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah cheapest iv seen is £32! Ice found 400's for like a tenner tho so surely ya can get em cheaper. How the clones gettin on gaz?


they are picking up nicely m8 starting to throw out a few more leaves gonna be taking the 250 out and putting a 400 with reflector in the veg room later today so hopefully they take off soon along with the other clones ive got, and im hoping to see a difference in my tent as well when i put the 600w in tonight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I've got a 400 with son T £72 brand new.got it all figures out in m head now what's going on shits gonna be pukker by 2 morra maybe tonigjt ????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a 600 mh bulb if anyone want it ????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> they are picking up nicely m8 starting to throw out a few more leaves gonna be taking the 250 out and putting a 400 with reflector in the veg room later today so hopefully they take off soon along with the other clones ive got, and im hoping to see a difference in my tent as well when i put the 600w in tonight.


Good good  Yeah u shud defo see a difference, especially with the 600. Gonna turn my ballast up to 600 SL on Sunday wen I flip so need to order mi hood before I lose controll of temps again lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

is there much of a difference in heat between a 400w hps and a 600w hps? my ballast is outside the tent so only heat from the light im talking about? ive only got a 4" intake and extractor fans with a buddy carbon filter so dont want my temps going up to much as it currently sits about 28-29c during lights on


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a 600 mh bulb if anyone want it ????


Ill take a 400 if ya got one  lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Never used a 400 but 6's burn skin like melt skin they hotter than a Mercedes Benz with the windows up till the temp goes up ton the mid 80s lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> is there much of a difference in heat between a 400w hps and a 600w hps? my ballast is outside the tent so only heat from the light im talking about? ive only got a 4" intake and extractor fans with a buddy carbon filter so dont want my temps going up to much as it currently sits about 28-29c during lights on


I don't think it's a massive difference mate, maybe a few degrees or some thing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

heres a few birds for u all to drool over


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never used a 400 but 6's burn skin like melt skin they hotter than a Mercedes Benz with the windows up till the temp goes up ton the mid 80s lol


quoting Eminem now m8 lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ill take a 400 if ya got one  lol


That's what I wantnya cunt lmao


@ I've unwanted these goodies or not there all wrapped up band ready to go I'll send em.last thing 2nyt shouldmhabenem in morninn


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> quoting Eminem now m8 lol


Yeh just thought it would fit in quite nice there.....prooooooo


----------



## indikat (Aug 5, 2013)

dread pirate Roberts was not arrested, it was the geeza behind freedom hosting, which hosted child pornography. SR is against child porn


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ice hellooooooo wamting goodies ?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 14 clones need a home who wants em otherwise there going on cmpost pile. Lol there shitty seed clones tho nothing on special


put em outside, if you got a little corner to plant a sog outdoors, they start flowering in like 10 days accordin to moggys, no point wastin em if u can fit em outdoors, an get a little extra?>


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> m8 ive been trying to find a cheap philips son-t 600w but cheapest ive seen is £35 inc postage


i got mine for 22 quid, ic33 linked me to it. hold on ill try find a link.

nah the one i bought was 22 quid now its 35.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> put em outside, if you got a little corner to plant a sog outdoors, they start flowering in like 10 days accordin to moggys, no point wastin em if u can fit em outdoors, an get a little extra?>


Fair point my friend think garden is a I'll risky.sought jstbsricknem in the woods fuck knows Lol or just stick another 4 or 6;inn the garden ????


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fair point my friend think garden is a I'll risky.sought jstbsricknem in the woods fuck knows Lol or just stick another 4 or 6;inn the garden ????


yeah go get soe cheap flowers and plant a sog kinda thing outside, in with some other flowers?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeh fuck lol ill like the whole boarder with em lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

The 250 I'm gonna Chuck in the flower tent its a mh still be sound won't it . I've read mh bulbs make for better THC production???


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2013)

i have used the mh hps combo before and i loved it, the mh just kicked out too much heat for the summer though. she'll be back soon


----------



## indikat (Aug 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> i have used the mh hps combo before and i loved it, the mh just kicked out too much heat for the summer though. she'll be back soon


how is the blue pit for yield?


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2013)

a beast by all accounts, i've not grown it yet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> i have used the mh hps combo before and i loved it, the mh just kicked out too much heat for the summer though. she'll be back soon



Lmao this'd will be fun then espesially if that sun comes back.out lol.Yeh I heard mh and hps make a good combo for bloom son well see aye GUN lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fair point my friend think garden is a I'll risky.sought jstbsricknem in the woods fuck knows Lol or just stick another 4 or 6;inn the garden ????


yeah go get soe cheap flowers and plant a sog kinda thing outside, in with some other flowers?

when i get payed im goin 6 inch extraction, then i should be able to add the 250 ontop of 600 for flower without heat probs, tried rigging it up but nah with the 600 right now it gets to 34c, but with the 250 usual temps right now are 28, nearly allways 30c by noon when lights go off unless tis a cold day.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah go get soe cheap flowers and plant a sog kinda thing outside, in with some other flowers?
> I
> when i get payed im goin 6 inch extraction, then i should be able to add the 250 ontop of 600 for flower without heat probs, tried rigging it up but nah with the 600 right now it gets to 34c, but with the 250 usual temps right now are 28, nearly allways 30c by noon when lights go off unless tis a cold day.


Well mybtemos are about 26-27 highest 30.in the got weather I'm just worries what this 250s gonna up it to ???? Its only a small thing but fuck me it knocks out some heat lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Temp is currently 25.7° bang on I know its gonna hit 30 or son with the 250 lol was just gonna hang it down the side yano vert style.lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well mybtemos are about 26-27 highest 30.in the got weather I'm just worries what this 250s gonna up it to ???? Its only a small thing but fuck me it knocks out some heat lol


i hope this 6 inch will cool my shit so i can run 850w, but yeah the 250 is pretty hot, i got mine in cooltube with 4 inch fan, but not realy makin much of a difference than barebulb right now, except 1-2c lower temps, decent extractor should sort it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

3 weeks left???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeh the 6" are a lot better I had to get one after a bit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The 250 I'm gonna Chuck in the flower tent its a mh still be sound won't it . I've read mh bulbs make for better THC production???


not for flower they dont, the best way is say a 600 hps and a 250 blue spec, always good to have a little blue in ther, but you need more red in flower than blue so.... IMO flwoering with a MH alone wont do wel


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the 6" are a lot better I had to get one after a bit


yeah should cool shit right down.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not for flower they dont, the best way is say a 600 hps and a 250 blue spec, always good to have a little blue in ther, but you need more red in flower than blue so.... IMO flwoering with a MH alone wont do wel


if u listeneed he aint flowering with just a mh, he got a 600 son t


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeh iceman put that in yer pipe n smoke it Lol... Yeh in think I got the idea off youkiss-ass


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i hope this 6 inch will cool my shit so i can run 850w, but yeah the 250 is pretty hot, i got mine in cooltube with 4 inch fan, but not realy makin much of a difference than barebulb right now, except 1-2c lower temps, decent extractor should sort it.


Just a FYI. 

I run a single 400w with an RVK150E2-A1, 480m3/h, with open reflector and during the hotter days I've been peaking at 29.3C during night time running. 

I used to run a 600w in a BLOCKBUSTER 6" air cooled hood with independent lighting rig fan of the RVK150L1, 660m3/h, with a seperate fan and filter combo and during summer '11 I was peaking 31C running my flower area at night. 

Alot of the time if your intake air isn't cool then no amount of fan power will work. 


Just fore warning. 


Personally I used to be happy running the 600 at 31C as this way I didn't have to use AC. 


During winter my current setup has to be speed controlled to keep temps up. 

It was the same for the 600 setup too. 




J


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> if u listeneed he aint flowering with just a mh, he got a 600 son t


i dont read shit u know that, and yeh,

OH, was looking at the dudes other items i got my sonT off and he had like 100 watt hps bulbs and 70 watters, and u know they dont need a ballast just the e27 with a plug on the end, was just thinking such small lights be much betet rthan cfl equiv and u dont need a ballast? im gunna get a 100 watter, for my clones wen ther root AND THEY WILL FUCKING ROOT!

hahaha goint ther today to take a look, final setup bedofre i flip next week! cant fucking wait, any longer i wont get a 2nd in b4 xmas, my math tells me than if i flip next week an satrt another straightaway from clone i will get anoter one in and it will be dry and ready to sell like the 20th of december,lol

gunna do livers cuts this week guys so fingers crosed you will all get sum,

shawn,email bakatcha m8


oh and kode your clones have recovered and are happily in coco, glad i washed that soil off,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Just a FYI.
> 
> I run a single 400w with an RVK150E2-A1, 480m3/h, with open reflector and during the hotter days I've been peaking at 29.3C during night time running.
> 
> ...


i just use extraction, fuck intake, no need for it in my tinsy grow.

Its also getting cooler now so that should help things, and i run my lights on at night just for the extra help of keeping temps down.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont read shit u know that, and yeh,
> 
> OH, was looking at the dudes other items i got my sonT off and he had like 100 watt hps bulbs and 70 watters, and u know they dont need a ballast just the e27 with a plug on the end, was just thinking such small lights be much betet rthan cfl equiv and u dont need a ballast? im gunna get a 100 watter, for my clones wen ther root AND THEY WILL FUCKING ROOT!
> 
> ...


glad to hear that, i allways had faith in em

u know ur a shyte grower when other people have ur clones and are flipping and harvesting way before you

i like toi call it financially disabled.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i just use extraction, fuck intake, no need for it in my tinsy grow.
> 
> Its also getting cooler now so that should help things, and i run my lights on at night just for the extra help of keeping temps down.



I am exhaust only with passive intakes. 

The 600 setup also used passive vents but 2 fans. One for the light rig and one to scrub. 



J


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I am exhaust only with passive intakes.
> 
> The 600 setup also used passive vents but 2 fans. One for the light rig and one to scrub.
> 
> J




yeah that was me plan, have the rvk and filter hooked up to the cooltube, then iv got another fan n filter i can use to scrub the air before being extracted via rvk on the cooltube, got big buddah cheese and take no risks with the smell, as i live in a block of 6 flats, everyones sound, but the woman accross from me, shes prolly hackin my internet history right now tryin to gewt soe dirt onme


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> glad to hear that, i allways had faith in em
> 
> u know ur a shyte grower when other people have ur clones and are flipping and harvesting way before you
> 
> i like toi call it financially disabled.


 lol i wont be flipping the bbc and livers yet, to be honest i would flip the livers but the bbc are just too far behind, ive tried moving the livers away but we will see.



jondamon said:


> I am exhaust only with passive intakes.
> 
> The 600 setup also used passive vents but 2 fans. One for the light rig and one to scrub.
> 
> J


 i have a passive 4" inlet if that means just a hole i think with the rvk 6" pumping out on the aircooled hood bit ott for a 400 but il be slinging my 250 in ther wen i flip just as soon as i graft another hood  or i may just buy a cool tube and daisychain

infact who are you exaktly?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i wont be flipping the bbc and livers yet, to be honest i would flip the livers but the bbc are just too far behind, ive tried moving the livers away but we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be flippin ina month when i get a paycheck, u said your flippin ur persy in like 2 weeks right?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

evening bumhole sniffers.......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> evening bumhole sniffers.......


wat you been upto the day muscleman


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> infact who are you exaktly?


Just a guy trying to help. 



J


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Just a guy trying to help.
> 
> 
> 
> J


what are ya growin then, wanna share some pics for us? boring monday today itis


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a couple. 















J


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ill be flippin ina month when i get a paycheck, u said your flippin ur persy in like 2 weeks right?


 yeh prolly, see how the bbc are,



jondamon said:


> Just a guy trying to help.
> 
> 
> 
> J


lol k



jondamon said:


> Here's a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wat they?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon we want pics opf weed plants not feckin donkey dicks!

you may all fink am strange but who times their shaves?i shaved now so that on wednesday ill have a slight 5 oclock shadow, thats when am lookin ma best, look a cunt bare shaved, look a cunt with no shave, hhmm may need an electric razor.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

Top pic was power KUSH by DINAFEM that was my 600w room. 

Bottom pic is DINAFEM CRITICAL+ and DELICIOUS SEEDS FRUITY CHRONIC JUICE. Current grow/harvest. 
In this pic there are actually 7 plants lol. 


Sig link is the grow/harvest. 


J


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Top pic was power KUSH by DINAFEM that was my 600w room.
> 
> Bottom pic is DINAFEM CRITICAL+ and DELICIOUS SEEDS FRUITY CHRONIC JUICE. Current grow/harvest.
> In this pic there are actually 7 plants lol.
> ...


very nice mate, do you run a perp grow orwut?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

so just set the new 600 up and its not fucking working, everytime i turn it on it trips the electric in ma house, i noticed it only happened when connected to the reflector so i tried it with my old reflector and it works fine so now im thinking its a wiring issue with the new one, im gonna attempt to rewire it soon as need it for the loft space, any of u lot good with electrics?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> Top pic was power KUSH by DINAFEM that was my 600w room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 see all them posts u got on riu and if ud have been in uk thread u would have had acces to decent uk clone only strains, but u havent and ur not! yet anwyays



Garybhoy11 said:


> so just set the new 600 up and its not fucking working, everytime i turn it on it trips the electric in ma house, i noticed it only happened when connected to the reflector so i tried it with my old reflector and it works fine so now im thinking its a wiring issue with the new one, im gonna attempt to rewire it soon as need it for the loft space, any of u lot good with electrics?


 yeh sumtimes the wirss crack, check wer the wires go to the bulb socket in the refelctor, unscrew and rewire, if not il have it! haha,, lemmi know how much, but failing that just rewire mate, shit wen i first setup my main OP i was getting shocks of my refelctors like fuk, not good, haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> see all them posts u got on riu and if ud have been in uk thread u would have had acces to decent uk clone only strains, but u havent and ur not! yet anwyays
> 
> 
> 
> yeh sumtimes the wirss crack, check wer the wires go to the bulb socket in the refelctor, unscrew and rewire, if not il have it! haha,, lemmi know how much, but failing that just rewire mate, shit wen i first setup my main OP i was getting shocks of my refelctors like fuk, not good, haha


mate the wiring on the light holder looks wrong to me, the little connector block that the wire go into its positive to earth, earth to positive, and negative to negative

i think it should be earth to earth and pos to pos is it not?
i'll try get a pic and show u what i mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate the wiring on the light holder looks wrong to me, the little connector block that the wire go into its positive to earth, earth to positive, and negative to negative
> 
> i think it should be earth to earth and pos to pos is it not?
> i'll try get a pic and show u what i mean


no

the earth goes to the little screw on the refelctor itself, the pos goes to the centre of the e27 socket and the neg goes to the outer screw on the e27 socket


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

just been and bought my goods


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Found this on 3ch 
http://www.3ch.co.uk/grow-lights/grow-lamps/philips-son-t-pia-plus-600w-hps-bulb/prod_1514.html


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

alrite jondamon hows it going.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Jus went to check out wiv it and total including delivery is like 32.99


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hajajahahahaha. Safe mate I'm a right twat aunt got enough sockets arrrggghhhhh


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2763991 just been and bought my goods


member set it up before takin those blues, ull end up shockin urself in the baws or summit/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh and ice them things be there before 1 gotta be signed for feckin £11 ya cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> member set it up before takin those blues, ull end up shockin urself in the baws or summit/


Lol there for sale Lol and i can't I ain't got enough sockets lmao need to get extension lead 2morra


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Found this on 3ch
> http://www.3ch.co.uk/grow-lights/grow-lamps/philips-son-t-pia-plus-600w-hps-bulb/prod_1514.html



amazing innit i got my 400 for 8 qwid  lol

so what u suing the spoon? canna and such? how they looking? im heading over to my OP tonight, so il see then.,


----------



## jondamon (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> very nice mate, do you run a perp grow orwut?


I used to be perpetual. 

I had a 200w cfl mother cab for a while along side the 600w. 

Then the filth came knocking and took all my shit. So I just downsized and kept to one room. 


I have access to clones pretty much whenever I need them but I like trying different strains. 

The critical+ is knock you on your ass strong. 



J


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol there for sale Lol and i can't I ain't got enough sockets lmao need to get extension lead 2morra


u gonna need one of em heavy duty ones, the ones in a roll, like what joiners use, for what 850w? the normal extensions say not to exceed 3kw, but i had one stop workin with just the 250 onit lmao, stay awa from poundland.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I used to be perpetual.
> 
> I had a 200w cfl mother cab for a while along side the 600w.
> 
> ...


bastards they are, if i was a copepr and raided a house of 10 oz of weed, only 5 would make it to evidence...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

YES !!! i thought fuck it rewired it the way i thought it shud be, then braced myself for a shock and plugged it in, it fucking works thank fuck, the idiots that made it wired it completely wrong.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> amazing innit i got my 400 for 8 qwid  lol
> 
> so what u suing the spoon? canna and such? how they looking? im heading over to my OP tonight, so il see then.,


Yeah think I'm gonna stick with what I kno Nd jus go wiv canna boost and pk 13/14. Yeah looking good now. Recovered from the stress of the trimming and are all stretching for the light  
ya lolly popped any more of em yet? Nd yeah take a few snaps wen ya there.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

what u rec to these?......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-SilverStar-Air-Cooled-Reflector-Glass-inc-5m-Cord-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-/200950028450?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2ec98e18a2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

@ mode yeh gonna get an amtinsurge one or sumthim fuck knows but the timers Are made to take 2 600s there proper like feckin £18


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

whats everyone thinkin bout cameron tryin to bann porn? what ya think would happen if it was banned?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> the things in do for folk aye...... U better sort me out bigaboyy lika so dericious


shawn get that off now ffs post code u moron

YEAH LIKE FUCKIN NOW!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whats everyone thinkin bout cameron tryin to bann porn? what ya think would happen if it was banned?



Nothing Lol drugs are banned lmao the man needs assassination on his ass I fucking hate the bloke he's a proper dick smudge


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nothing Lol drugs are banned lmao the man needs assassination on his ass I fucking hate the bloke he's a proper dick smudge


yeah ffs, if i hadnt seen that post code before i wouldnt av noticed it, but gtf now hurry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Feckin ell so.sorry man covers all mynshit didn't see that lmaonsorry man total mistake


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

bizzle take that off its got adress on.......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin ell so.sorry man covers all mynshit didn't see that lmaonsorry man total mistake


never happened, oooft that was close call mate, as i said i wouldnt av noticed it if i hadnt seen it befo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

lol soon as i saw postcode new who it was lmao......dang....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol soon as i saw postcode new who it was lmao......dang....


evry cunt on this thread wouldav lmao, jus hoos number, then i seen postcode was like wtf, he needs to stop poppin those little blue freinds hes made


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

ah well its gon now lol......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah think I'm gonna stick with what I kno Nd jus go wiv canna boost and pk 13/14. Yeah looking good now. Recovered from the stress of the trimming and are all stretching for the light
> ya lolly popped any more of em yet? Nd yeah take a few snaps wen ya there.


 i will do, yeh i popped all 25 now, well 21 ive left the physco, lol



jondamon said:


> I used to be perpetual.
> 
> I had a 200w cfl mother cab for a while along side the 600w.
> 
> ...


your the only person who thinks criticalis any good mate, its known to be shit shit shit, but agian uve never runa clone only so u would thinks its strong i guess


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah well its gon now lol......


lmao clumsy shawn, id av gotten sambo on u if u dun that to me, cuz hes ARD.






heres my address for yal

kode Ritchie

34 Fuckoff road

GTFO City

scotland

PA23 fuckoff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Well spotted guys I aunt for a clue bout shit like that I'm a block paver I lay blocks wives me hands I'm a thick cunt lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh and kode the 600s got its own plug socket and conductor ain't risk in that son it would just be 650 volts running through the extension ansmd they both plugged into grow timers no cheap shit proper tackle round here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2764046 right second time lucky I know I know I'm.fact as fuck always have been always will be Lol good lad tho  pmsl


Just so you know all that info on top of receipt will allow old bill n post office to trace your parcel, have you on CCTV posting it and where its gone to etc etc


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

id still take it off tho lad got traking number on ect.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

ref no....


imcjayt said:


> id still take it off tho lad got traking number on ect.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Done !!!!! Feckin ell anymore tellings off for bizzle lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

well common sence lad......i made same mistake by posting my car the once even tho i blanked numberplate cos mines one of a kind i cld easly of been found lol.......soon took it off lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

here have that fucker Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

to who>?..........


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2764074 here have that fucker Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

I k ow IVs for common.sense with basic life and what not but shit like this I'm just too daft. That's it no more pics form bizzle fo shizzle


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer lol stik to budporn lol.........


shawnybizzle said:


> I k ow IVs for common.sense with basic life and what not but shit like this I'm just too daft. That's it no more pics form bizzle fo shizzle


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2013)

Clot 

No work for me tomorrow possibly  Have had to leave the car at the garage an hour away, don't think i can afford to repair it. Needs new wheels, new tyres, new handbrake, new brakes, new horn, new wipers, new lights, and lots more new stuff. 'Parently i've been driving around in a death trap for the past year  Trying to work off whether it's gonna be more cost effective to repair it or sell it for spares/scrap and buy a clunker for the next year. either way, not really what i needed following my ordeal at work.

Good news is that i finally managed to get myself an 8th, looks like some pretty decent stuff, and good weights. Think because i stopped buying from the guy for so many months, he bumped the bags up a bit to entice me back into being a regular buyer. And despite being a physical wreck today, i bought some of that tequila beer stuff. Better be good because that stuff is expensive!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

[h=1]Cannabis Grown In Newport Council Flower Pots (PICTURES)[/h] *Huffington Post UK* |  











A probe is underway to ascertain how cannabis plants came to bloom in official council flower pots. 
Around 20 plants could be seen sprouting from at least six separate locations in Newport city centre in the past week. 
Shopkeepers Dean Beddis and Steve Reynolds told Wales Online: &#8220;I have never seen cannabis growing in the wild before so it was crazy to see it. 






*Cannabis plants were spotted growing in official Newport Council flower pots* 




&#8220;We thought Newport was trying to be a new Amsterdam and doing its best to win City in Bloom. 
&#8220;It&#8217;s actually a rather beautiful plant and stood out wonderfully. But they have gone now. I don&#8217;t know who took them.&#8221; 
A Newport Council spokesman told the Huffington Post UK: "The council made an inspection of all its planters on 1 August and did not find any evidence of cannabis plants. The planters also did not look as though they had been disturbed.

"The photographs provided by the report appear to show mature plants added to a council planter.
&#8220;Although this could be a hoax, it is a serious issue and Newport City Council will be informing the police, and checking its CCTV cameras for additional evidence. If anyone has any information about this the council hopes they would contact the police."
Newport councillor Rhys Hutchings, who is also a member of Goldie Lookin Chain, told the BBC: &#8220;It&#8217;s either kids or the Newport underworld community &#8211; I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;s not Alan Titchmarsh.&#8221; 
&#57345;







&#57344;
&#57345;










































































Next














 Contribute to this Story:
 Send us a tip
 Send us a photo or video
 Suggest a correction
 
FOLLOW UK 
Like 

50k









Subscribe


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> to who>?..........


Ya mam Lol only jokin just a joke tone very fucker telling me off feel like a naugjty school boy now Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't wait to set my Rig up 2morra can't wait tonaee what the my does for the bloom and THC production  I'll.twins pic of.the loud girls on min they look so happy

Lol suppose to say ill two some pics of the out girls Lol oh dear pammys here lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah think I'm gonna stick with what I kno Nd jus go wiv canna boost and pk 13/14. Yeah looking good now. Recovered from the stress of the trimming and are all stretching for the light
> ya lolly popped any more of em yet? Nd yeah take a few snaps wen ya there.





tip top toker said:


> Clot
> 
> No work for me tomorrow possibly  Have had to leave the car at the garage an hour away, don't think i can afford to repair it. Needs new wheels, new tyres, new handbrake, new brakes, new horn, new wipers, new lights, and lots more new stuff. 'Parently i've been driving around in a death trap for the past year  Trying to work off whether it's gonna be more cost effective to repair it or sell it for spares/scrap and buy a clunker for the next year. either way, not really what i needed following my ordeal at work.
> 
> Good news is that i finally managed to get myself an 8th, looks like some pretty decent stuff, and good weights. Think because i stopped buying from the guy for so many months, he bumped the bags up a bit to entice me back into being a regular buyer. And despite being a physical wreck today, i bought some of that tequila beer stuff. Better be good because that stuff is expensive!


 i got a 2001 pug 1.1i 5 door taxed till jan mot for another week or so but will be getting put bak thru the test.




shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait to set my Rig up 2morra can't wait tonaee what the my does for the bloom and THC production  I'll.twins pic of.the loud girls on min they look so happy
> 
> Lol suppose to say ill two some pics of the out girls Lol oh dear pammys here lmao


if er not too fooked. did u get that in post m8/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a 2001 pug 1.1i 5 door taxed till jan mot for another week or so but will be getting put bak thru the test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didu not read the last few pages Lol u won't be happy with me dude Lol but Yeh they'll be there b4 1 signed for


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well spotted guys I aunt for a clue bout shit like that I'm a block paver I lay blocks wives me hands I'm a thick cunt lmao


usually before uploadin pics ill give it a few scans make sure my id aint lying right next to w/e im takin pics of


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Didu not read the last few pages Lol u won't be happy with me dude Lol but Yeh they'll be there b4 1 signed for


Ffs shawny, wtf u playing at lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

ah man dont swet it.....good job got some good lads on ere to spot it ha ha .....


shawnybizzle said:


> Didu not read the last few pages Lol u won't be happy with me dude Lol but Yeh they'll be there b4 1 signed for


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2764074 here have that fucker Lol


hahaha mate u crack me up, we should all do face pics on day, but obv wear sun glasses or summit. i need a camera aswell, hhmm payday i may get myself a real camera, been using every fuckers phone/ipod/tablet for photos


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

ahhh my pizza ere.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs shawny, wtf u playing at lol


Been a silly billy aint I im.not clued up enough yet lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dominoes on its way !! yee fucking haa lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> *Cannabis Grown In Newport Council Flower Pots (PICTURES)*
> 
> *Huffington Post UK* |
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

next year we should all take 100 clones, and go plantin em around in council planters, sorta terrorism of weed smokers, an make sure u get some males, so we can get 1000's of seeds dropped all over the place, jus to fuck with them.



thats seriously class tho, did u link one like this ages ago sea? but it was in america, the guy planted shit tones of clones out, an nobdy noticed till they were like 2ft tall


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer lol nxt year all of us take 1 clone plant it somewere dodgy then take ya pic.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Your all fat eating pizza fuckers Lol you'll grow


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

then see whose lasts the longest b4 gettin distroyed....no woods ect ect got to be a public place......


imcjayt said:


> yer lol nxt year all of us take 1 clone plant it somewere dodgy then take ya pic.......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2764095View attachment 2764096View attachment 2764098


lookina t em from a distance, mate that things gonna be massive, except might cover em when it rains, once u got some buds.

clumsy fecker


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lol nxt year all of us take 1 clone plant it somewere dodgy then take ya pic.......


ima gonna put like 5 in skankville in me town, theres shops wif a massive flower patch there, bet nobdy would notice till they flowered then some junkie cunt would rip em an be sellin fanleaves


fuck i forgot iv got a clone outside, hmm might go for a walk tomorrow see if its still alive, doubt it tho, been out more than 3 weeks an hasnt had a feed, we never had more than 2 days sun before rain either, so if it is still alive it aint thirsty.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> then see whose lasts the longest b4 gettin distroyed....no woods ect ect got to be a public place......


Hahahaha where I live it will go as soon as me backs turned lmao.serious aswell Lol I'd have tonfonwood or something


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

im so putting in pots outside the feds......


imcjayt said:


> then see whose lasts the longest b4 gettin distroyed....no woods ect ect got to be a public place......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

me i would pers send the winna 50 sqid lolol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im so putting in pots outside the feds......


haha yeah plant em in the police station garden


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

HahahH @ mode I know fuckin monsters ill give una sample when they done mate 

@ big lad I'm.just better off doing them.I'm the garden Cuz anywhere nroind here mate and there getting chopped lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me i would pers send the winna 50 sqid lolol


i'll plant one in ma local police station or just outside in flower beds nxt year i gaurantee it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

thats the plan......


iiKode said:


> haha yeah plant em in the police station garden


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer ok lads its on ha ha......fed stations it is.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i'll plant one in ma local police station or just outside in flower beds nxt year i gaurantee it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats the plan......


ok then ill get 1 outside the courthouse, mwahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yehbtherez flowers outside mynlocalncopshopnfucknitnilljust drop a couple ofbseeds in see if the sprout lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> then see whose lasts the longest b4 gettin distroyed....no woods ect ect got to be a public place......


Well i think thats the UK thread 2014 competition sorted lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Didu not read the last few pages Lol u won't be happy with me dude Lol but Yeh they'll be there b4 1 signed for


why no? what happened/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

U see the letter n is right next to my space bar so that's why it looks allnfucked up lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer i will pay winner 50 sqid


Saerimmner said:


> Well i think thats the UK thread 2014 competition sorted lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

gary, u get urs in the city outside queen st train station, in that square, lmao or glesga central, u ever been to that bongshop out the side of glasgow centeral? i boght a bong from there, got outsiude and police took it off me and smashed it, ended up bein in the little station in queen st train station, because i said they were littering by breaking shit in the street.

n what is that market called the barras or summit, i used to get my 50g of baccy from there, an also got some weed back when i was at school


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why no? what happened/


he posted ur real name an address, linked ur fb page, bebo and freinds reunited page.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why no? what happened/


I put a pic if the recipt from p.o on there with all postcodesn shit diddntneben kknow but kode was strait on me in seconds and told me ta get that shit off quick .just hopes all well but fuck it ur was only Xbox games and a pad ya naaaaaaa mean


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

i mean lads aint got to be bang rite in middle of fed st corthouse or what not......just as long as they both in the pic......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

haha yeah mate might try glasgow city centre but im not that close to there, and i knw the shop u mean with the bongs and shit its called STUFF. had a few bongs, scales etc from there


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

lol ott cmon he feels bad nuff as it is lol


iiKode said:


> he posted ur real name an address, linked ur fb page, bebo and freinds reunited page.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i mean lads aint got to be bang rite in middle of fed st corthouse or what not......just as long as they both in the pic......


haha u know what im doin, gonna climb the fence of the football stadium and plant it bang in the middle of the pitch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i mean lads aint got to be bang rite in middle of fed st corthouse or what not......just as long as they both in the pic......


Risky bizz but would be fuxkin laugh lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> haha u know what im doin, gonna climb the fence of the football stadium and plant it bang in the middle of the pitch


Laughed out load to that Pmsl mad head


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha yeah mate might try glasgow city centre but im not that close to there, and i knw the shop u mean with the bongs and shit its called STUFF. had a few bongs, scales etc from there


yeah mate, i had some horrid feckin stories, from there, there used to be a guy at queen st train station sellin the big issue, the fucker snatched my 20 of fags off me, ran round the corner, i just shouted and 2 secs later polis were draggin him back, gave me my fags back an set the fucker loose, also those arches between centeral an queen st, fuckin junkies mate, horrible aye mate got a spare fag, feck off, but there would literally be an army of em sat there beggin for fags an tryin to sell the big issue


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

WOOOO,, hold on

u mean to say my postcode and SD reciept number has just been poste don a fucking public forum like? no shit?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> haha u know what im doin, gonna climb the fence of the football stadium and plant it bang in the middle of the pitch


wont last long there...do they not cut the grass on football pitches nearly everyday. Would be better near the police station or somewhere but somewhere wer it will actually be given the chance to grow


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

well thats were miines goin lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> Risky bizz but would be fuxkin laugh lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Laughed out load to that Pmsl mad head


or plant a clone in the golfcourse holes, every single hole stick a jiffy with a clone in there LMAO


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

lad it was for like 30 sec only few of us saw and it was soon gon......


IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOOO,, hold on
> 
> u mean to say my postcode and SD reciept number has just been poste don a fucking public forum like? no shit?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> wont last long there...do they not cut the grass on football pitches nearly everyday. Would be better near the police station or somewhere but somewhere wer it will actually be given the chance to grow


ill get sambo to blow on the clone make it ARD itl then break the lawn mower.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOOO,, hold on
> 
> u mean to say my postcode and SD reciept number has just been poste don a fucking public forum like? no shit?


dont worry i was onit like a car bonnit

i think the pic only had 3 views, u know when u hover over a pic it tells u how many times it has been viewed, but that was jus when i looked at it a second time like dafuq is he fureal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WOOOO,, hold on
> 
> u mean to say my postcode and SD reciept number has just been poste don a fucking public forum like? no shit?



Its ya mates house Anyway like I said I'm sorry man siding see it just wanted to show ya the price that's all


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

so yer ok lads hold me to it....comp for 2014 say may......june.......aint gonna last long lol.......winna gets 50 sqid for iver best spot or biggest grown plant lol.....got to have pics to prove it tho.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

lol shawny yer a fuknut, for a min ther i thought u had p[osted a pic of my parcel with addy showing, i wouldnt have been happy like lol.

well if out happens ITS YOUR FUCKING FAULT CUNT!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer well dont think anyones daft enuff giving real add for postal...lol...kno i wldnt.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Its ya mates house Anyway like I said I'm sorry man siding see it just wanted to show ya the price that's all


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so yer ok lads hold me to it....comp for 2014 say may......june.......aint gonna last long lol.......winna gets 50 sqid for iver best spot or biggest grown plant lol.....got to have pics to prove it tho.....


i know they wont survive but itd be funny to plant a few clones round the town centre xmas tree at xmas an take a few snaps of it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well dont think anyones daft enuff giving real add for postal...lol...kno i wldnt.....


my gran lives not far from me, i jus tell her am gettin a new phone cover or summit, an when she asks why i get it sent to her, i tell her since i used her address on paypal, it doesnt let me change it lmao stoopid old people


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

yer a wanker, id best tell my man fo sure! lol

shit happens m8 i did it some yrs bak with a package to SSB (dead user) so as u see even the best of us fukup


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

class....yer i mean my paypall linked to my add but in missis name.....if i have clones or shit sent would go to my twins add lol...


iiKode said:


> my gran lives not far from me, i jus tell her am gettin a new phone cover or summit, an when she asks why i get it sent to her, i tell her since i used her address on paypal, it doesnt let me change it lmao stoopid old people


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yer a wanker, id best tell my man fo sure! lol
> 
> shit happens m8 i did it some yrs bak with a package to SSB (dead user) so as u see even the best of us fukup


I'm.stormed had for pannus imnfucked pal Lol nut its gonna be there guaranteed before 1 cost me £11 ya cunt lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

mind u tho me n missis did shit our pants earlyer driving bk home and there a fukin fed choppa hovering above the house lol.......she sed wld be just your luk to get caught now wen harvest is fri lol.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

emag that tho id be that gutted id go upstairs rip a big fukin bud iff and throw it at the cunt if knoked my door with a warrent lol


imcjayt said:


> mind u tho me n missis did shit our pants earlyer driving bk home and there a fukin fed choppa hovering above the house lol.......she sed wld be just your luk to get caught now wen harvest is fri lol.......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mind u tho me n missis did shit our pants earlyer driving bk home and there a fukin fed choppa hovering above the house lol.......she sed wld be just your luk to get caught now wen harvest is fri lol.......


lmao, sambo says when he chops hes scared of the door going in, an ofc if its still wet hed have like 100 oz of weed, then cops bag it up stays wet, then thats 20k worth of weed they6 think theyv taken off da streets..




cant wait till payday think ima treat mysel maybe some blue pitt, or if anyon has cheese at decent price.

imc how muchd u give me for like 70 quid?, or jus tell me the price per gram if u want, weed too expensive and in ripoff bags at my end, cant get decent bit weight and quality dont even exsist together up here.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

dunno yet lad dippends how good the stuff is......few lads interested my way if its ok.....would rather get rid of it in bulk....suppose if ok dried a week or so bit stiks still on the oz be 180 cured for 4 weeks lookin 200........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

ment to say or still a bit stiky be 180 dried 4 weeks jard 200


imcjayt said:


> dunno yet lad dippends how good the stuff is......few lads interested my way if its ok.....would rather get rid of it in bulk....suppose if ok dried a week or so bit stiks still on the oz be 180 cured for 4 weeks lookin 200........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

im more xcited in makin hash than chopping lol dunno why.....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dunno yet lad dippends how good the stuff is......few lads interested my way if its ok.....would rather get rid of it in bulk....suppose if ok dried a week or so bit stiks still on the oz be 180 cured for 4 weeks lookin 200........


kl ill jus stick wif samtheman then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

I do all my trimming.at night about 10 kids.in bed doors.locked.night.shift.on lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

dont get me wrong ill send me fairys out and hash im only makin for the lads to split between...aint gonna be a tight cunt.....lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I do all my trimming.at night about 10 kids.in bed doors.locked.night.shift.on lol


whats ur mates rates on a q shawn? ull be harvesting just a bit after i get payed 

or rather mates rates on a gram? wanna get a few bits of different types not jus a q of 1 strain.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whats ur mates rates on a q shawn? ull be harvesting just a bit after i get payed


For you (in jock accent)/ £20 an a blow job

Mates rates is 50 Lol but l like you so 40 depending on quality Lol don't worry I'll give u some outdoor


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

lad ill prob send u a gram for fuk all anyways....with me fairys...c how it goes....


iiKode said:


> whats ur mates rates on a q shawn? ull be harvesting just a bit after i get payed
> 
> or rather mates rates on a gram? wanna get a few bits of different types not jus a q of 1 strain.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im more xcited in makin hash than chopping lol dunno why.....


Trimmin is the absolute worst part of growin, never look forward to it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> For you (in jock accent)/ £20 an a blow job


so ill only owe ya £20 then after last week........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer i sed that to missis earlyer aint looking 4wd to it...told her she n kids got to go out for day.......


Mastergrow said:


> Trimmin is the absolute worst part of growin, never look forward to it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

shawney save me a box of those for next week u cunt!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Trimmin is the absolute worst part of growin, never look forward to it


last run, i trimmed 3 colas an gave up, gotta say trimming dry does give the bud a bit more potency, cuz it took 6 days to dry rather than the trimmed stuff that was bone dry in 4 days maybe even over dried, but that was smoked before i could do anything bout it lmao


----------



## zVice (Aug 5, 2013)

And to think trading and dealing used to be a subtle discreet affair in this thread. 

This brazenness will end in tears and anal rape eventually. But good luck to ya'll. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i sed that to missis earlyer aint looking 4wd to it...told her she n kids got to go out for day.......


Fuck that, I'd send kids out and she'd be givin me a hand, did u not say it was for her to spend after all? Tell her she can spend what she trims lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> And to think trading and dealing used to be a subtle discreet affair in this thread.
> 
> This brazenness will end in tears and anal rape eventually. But good luck to ya'll. lol


id usually be discreet bout it, but last few weeks its been an open subject an nothins happened yet.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

she already spent it lol....well put twords holiday and me lads only 4 cant send him out on own can i ...lol.....yer i shld of sed that to her ....didnt think lol...


Mastergrow said:


> Fuck that, I'd send kids out and she'd be givin me a hand, did u not say it was for her to spend after all? Tell her she can spend what she trims lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i will pay winner 50 sqid


Personally I think that everyone that wants to enter the competition should chuck something into the bowl for the winner, whether its a pack of seeds or a spare light ya got floating around etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so ill only owe ya £20 then after last week........


Pmsl.your 40 in debt lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 5, 2013)

evening all hows things


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl.your 40 in debt lmao


serious tho, whe u chopping? and what prices are mates rates per gram


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Personally I think that everyone that wants to enter the competition should chuck something into the bowl for the winner, whether its a pack of seeds or a spare light ya got floating around etc


yeah that sounds more like it m8, bigger winnings for me and all lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> And to think trading and dealing used to be a subtle discreet affair in this thread.
> 
> This brazenness will end in tears and anal rape eventually. But good luck to ya'll. lol


Ur actually pretty right vice....If people don't pull ther horns in a bit we could all lose this little gem we got going.......shawny!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer good thinking......but ill just pay the 50 sqid....up 2 u lads if want to add more....few nugs as saerimmner sed bulb seeds clone what not its all good lol.....


Saerimmner said:


> Personally I think that everyone that wants to enter the competition should chuck something into the bowl for the winner, whether its a pack of seeds or a spare light ya got floating around etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shawney save me a box of those for next week u cunt!



Love the way u end it with ya cunt lmao....domtnworry boss man in have plenty stock my friend


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

lol .......


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah that sounds more like it m8, bigger winnings for me and all lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

well im full just ate pizza missis having a bath we gonna watch a film im gonna get her to play with me balls whylst i finger her bum....hows that sound?......


mrsmghirl11 said:


> evening all hows things


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur actually pretty right vice....If people don't pull ther horns in a bit we could all lose this little gem we got going.......shawny!!


good idea. Shawn get on skype, if u can type ur password correct.


----------



## zVice (Aug 5, 2013)

The mods turn a blind eye to our shenanigans, but this is definitely going beyond the usual bad language and abuse...




Mastergrow said:


> Ur actually pretty right vice....If people don't pull ther horns in a bit we could all lose this little gem we got going.......shawny!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> serious tho, whe u chopping? and what prices are mates rates per gram


I'll be chopping I'm sayn3-4 week ill do u a q for 40 a one off /) and free outdoor don't worry you'll taste then dream lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well im full just ate pizza missis having a bath we gonna watch a film im gonna get her to play with me balls whylst i finger her bum....hows that sound?......


haha sounds like u having a gd night haha i just had pizza to but it was minging so gonna have some wine and a smoke and chill


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

any of u fukkers near the borders? im heading down for a holiday at end of thi month and will need some contacts in the area to sample the local delights.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> The mods turn a blind eye to our shenanigans, but this is definitely going beyond the usual bad language and abuse...


It ain't the mods u gotta worry about


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

lol im gonna have smoke later.......must say im hooked on me bud now......yer my pizza was wank 2.....


mrsmghirl11 said:


> haha sounds like u having a gd night haha i just had pizza to but it was minging so gonna have some wine and a smoke and chill


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Noobs alert sorry lads you'll have me bent over caning me nextnloln sorry sorry sorry imansillybbou


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur actually pretty right vice....If people don't pull ther horns in a bit we could all lose this little gem we got going.......shawny!!


makes a change from me fucking up lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Noobs alert sorry lads you'll have me bent over caning me nextnloln sorry sorry sorry imansillybbou


No caning for u lad, next slip up it'll be a pipe bomb in the post


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll be chopping I'm sayn3-4 week ill do u a q for 40 a one off /) and free outdoor don't worry you'll taste then dream lol


perfect, now we all listen to mg, last fing we want is this thread to be gone.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm on kodeo the cock rodeo


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No caning for u lad, next slip up it'll be a pipe bomb in the post


shawn hes irish u know thats fureal, am gettin a flak jacket jus incase now


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm on kodeo the cock rodeo


you allways have to embarress me infront of my freinds moooooom


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

ill bbl stinky pussy monsters.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

iiKode said:


> id usually be discreet bout it, but last few weeks its been an open subject an nothins happened yet.


All that will happen is what happens every time, one of the yank/canuck mods (probably sunni) will come in, tell everyone off liike naughty 5yr olds, get all upset when everyone gangs up on em n tells em to go fuck, then they will leave an things will yet again return to normal lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah that sounds more like it m8, bigger winnings for me and all lol


exactly mate an always better to have a prize in a competition than fuck all lol, i reckon when the comp is announced everyone who wants in should say so in here n tell people at the start what they are chucking into the kitty


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> any of u fukkers near the borders? im heading down for a holiday at end of thi month and will need some contacts in the area to sample the local delights.


 LMAO im closer to the FRENCH border than any of you lot lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> exactly mate an always better to have a prize in a competition than fuck all lol, i reckon when the comp is announced everyone who wants in should say so in here n tell people at the start what they are chucking into the kitty


Sounds good sae, u keep a list off the names and what there putting in and ill hold on to the kitty??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

yer uk thread only......only be the regs in ere anyways who can enter,,,,,,,,be mnths away yet so we will c lol.....


Saerimmner said:


> exactly mate an always better to have a prize in a competition than fuck all lol, i reckon when the comp is announced everyone who wants in should say so in here n tell people at the start what they are chucking into the kitty


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

Probably easier to keep the list in here an then everyone send their "donation" to the kitty to the winner themselves when the comp ends


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> All that will happen is what happens every time, one of the yank/canuck mods (probably sunni) will come in, tell everyone off liike naughty 5yr olds, get all upset when everyone gangs up on em n tells em to go fuck, then they will leave an things will yet again return to normal lol


yeah but if the polis knock up like ohh the uk thread is like the sr, then they gonna take us all in one blow


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree, any cunt could be reading this thread! And let's face it new comers don't get the best reception lol. it only takes one cunt to turn sour!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I agree, any cunt could be reading this thread! And let's face it new comers don't get the best reception lol. it only takes one cunt to turn sour!


good point m8, and i fucking trolled one of the noob fukkers off this thread yesterday so im on the hit list lma


----------



## zVice (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, the only thing that worries me about the mods/management is the squealing they'll do if squeezed.



iiKode said:


> yeah but if the polis knock up like ohh the uk thread is like the sr, then they gonna take us all in one blow


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking good after the mauling they got yesterday! No more drooping leaves..these PE are hardy as fuck could probly set the cunts on fire Nd they wud pull thru! Lol clones looking spot on 2. Happy days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2764212 View attachment 2764216 View attachment 2764218
> 
> Looking good after the mauling they got yesterday! No more drooping leaves..these PE are hardy as fuck could probly set the cunts on fire Nd they wud pull thru! Lol clones looking spot on 2. Happy days


how old are them clones now spoon? going to check mine tonight


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how old are them clones now spoon? going to check mine tonight


Only took them yesterday when I did the trimming. think they drooped over night but stood back up by the morning cause all the stems have a kink to em lol. wen did ya take urs? Last week?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2013)

evening cunts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

I told yas all a while back you were getting a bit blatant. Only got to look at my recent post fiasco.

Evening dura, you do a bit then I take it?


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2013)

nah don not yet, still waiting on the growing case , the others on hold till after im sentenced for growing, judges dont want to trip over each other. had to plead guilty on the meat cleaver but sentence deffered for 2 months, its doin ma fuckin head in. wish to fuck theyd just get fuckin on with it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evening cunts


Fuck me look what the cat dragged in! Good to have ya back matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Fucksake thought you had that one watertight. Ballache a suspended with the growing ones due. Good luck man. Thou a few months inside might be better than a fine and community blowback.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2013)

only problem i have with doing time is the effect on university....i know i wouldnt be away more than 6 months so family life wouldnt be effected too much but i passed all my exams( with merit !!!) so id be fuckin well irritated if i fucked all that up.....tbh im expecting a load of comm service , anger management/ irritation by social workers and a good behaviour bond of sum sort....right now im treading water. got a small grow on the go in a mates house but thats about all....back on the tools and doing a lot of camping etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Hopefully they'll see that as a reason to leave you out man. Bound over for next decade or some bollocks.


----------



## dura72 (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hopefully they'll see that as a reason to leave you out man. Bound over for next decade or some bollocks.


kinda hopin so mate, havent done time since about 2000 so im well outta practice for it now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Doubt its changed much.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

just watched wolverine.........did u miss me?.......cause u fukin did.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

well if u didnt...in the words of the big ice man............YOUR A CUNT....


imcjayt said:


> just watched wolverine.........did u miss me?.......cause u fukin did.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

wispers.......ill have the middle 1......shhhhhhhhhh


spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2764212 View attachment 2764216 View attachment 2764218
> 
> Looking good after the mauling they got yesterday! No more drooping leaves..these PE are hardy as fuck could probly set the cunts on fire Nd they wud pull thru! Lol clones looking spot on 2. Happy days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Only took them yesterday when I did the trimming. think they drooped over night but stood back up by the morning cause all the stems have a kink to em lol. wen did ya take urs? Last week?


3 days and 7 days ago, im oging over ther soonto take a look


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;RBL5omOm7vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBL5omOm7vg&amp;list=SPr2SXwjSsDgIyivWSOrphVfN 83c1gLfMR[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;yc94Y21qa1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc94Y21qa1g&amp;list=SPr2SXwjSsDgIyivWSOrphVfN 83c1gLfMR[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 5, 2013)

well thats me fuked 4 the night....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

We'll interesting.video chat.with a pair of sweaty socks lmao ....new user mail


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> We'll interesting.video chat.with a pair of sweaty socks lmao ....new user mail


surprisedya coulod even talk, urtyping is horrendous on them blue freinds uv got.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Lmao its these buttons Lol I'm good thonarnt knoll Rambo mail


Can talk better than you lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2013)

couple cuts wer fucked so fucked em off, well just put em on room floor nr the lights, was gunna bin em anwyays, sum others i piccked up by stem and they picked the jiffy up too so ther must be summert happening down ther eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Leave ya cuts alone Lol .nice bushes thou ice lookimngood


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao its these buttons Lol I'm good thonarnt knoll Rambo mail
> 
> 
> Can talk better than you lmao


fook off ya bastad, what u doin stillup anyway, thot ud be sleepin standin upwif them blues


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hahahaha bit oh so true .... just ad a microwave curry now a fatty n bed  and one toldnyanwhen it comes to drugs I'm one men mother fucker lmao ....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha bit oh so true .... just ad a microwave curry now a fatty n bed  and one toldnyanwhen it comes to drugs I'm one men mother fucker lmao ....


av a toke fer me should do grand


----------



## iiKode (Aug 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2764425View attachment 2764426
> 
> couple cuts wer fucked so fucked em off, well just put em on room floor nr the lights, was gunna bin em anwyays, sum others i piccked up by stem and they picked the jiffy up too so ther must be summert happening down ther eh?
> 
> ...


jeesus they are fairly takin off arnt they


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2013)

Will do.sweetheart dunna worry a. Nice fat one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Rough morning boys missis found out I been seeing another woman !!!!!!!!! SHIT times ahead


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

woman scorned is a tough one. you live with her or not?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

Morning boy's.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 6, 2013)

FFS! My ocelating tower fan is fucked! All iv got now is mi 6" clip on 
morning yorki.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woman scorned is a tough one. you live with her or not?


Yes 9 years 2 kids.... I'm a twat why do we do these things ????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Morning York star


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

because we have penises, it's an affliction.



shawnybizzle said:


> Yes 9 years 2 kids.... I'm a twat why do we do these things ????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol I know but they don't understand do.they Lol looks likeiI'm gonna have to get a flat ;(


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol looks likeiI'm gonna have to get a flat ;(


With another grow in it.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> morning yorki.


Check yer email in about 10 mins Spoon, I'll send you my email so you can give me a delivery addy for these beans.

I'll get em off this aft or tomorrow morning at the latest, Mr Postie will be delivering.......

1 reg Smelly Cherry (BB) x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut).
1 reg Exodus Cheese (uk Clone Only) x Dreamtime (Mr Nice).
1 reg Grape Kush x Livers/Blues (UK Clone Only).

..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With another grow in it.....


you fuckin knows it!¬ first thing that went into my mind. CSA nah love here'a a grand now n then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

Ooooooh!

Those "Anesthesia" beans from the states for my cloner tutorial over at the other site have landed, I've only been waiting for the bugger's about 4 months!

And ironically the boss has packed em in a "Flatliners" DVD........




........lol, nice touch!

They're actually 'Breeder's Choice - Anesthesia' beans sold on Sanniesshop.com.


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I know but they don't understand do.they Lol looks likeiI'm gonna have to get a flat ;(


we understand the looking part but not the touching part would u understand if roles were reversed? just try sit her down and talk to her and apologise try make her feel special and hopefully u can sort things


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> we understand the looking part but not the touching part would u understand if roles were reversed? just try sit her down and talk to her and apologise try make her feel special and hopefully u can sort things


If we had all the estrogen and you lot had all the testosterone then yes I would fully understand, just like you expect us lot to understand when your hormones send you irrational for one week out of every four.

The only reason we have a mostly monogamous society is because of the human ego.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> we understand the looking part but not the touching part would u understand if roles were reversed? just try sit her down and talk to her and apologise try make her feel special and hopefully u can sort things


na te fuk with that, u wer sayin ur fed up anyway shawny and the single life is way more fun anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

men are from venus women are from mars, who's making me a sandwhich?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

We can't understand them and that canna understand us but in suppose it is all my fault.....not good man heads a bit fucked I must say. Likw in said before its been shitty for a while now mainly my fault but fuck it flat I come follnit with green Lol I'll most proberbly me happier lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Aug 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If we had all the estrogen and you lot had all the testosterone then yes I would fully understand, just like you expect us lot to understand when your hormones send you irrational for one week out of every four.


I agree with u to an extent but me personally i dont expect anyone to understand when my hormones are mad if im being a bitch i expect to be told haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> we understand the looking part but not the touching part would u understand if roles were reversed? just try sit her down and talk to her and apologise try make her feel special and hopefully u can sort things


We will.member understand each other think I may of burnt my bridges here !!!! Shit happens at least I get a flat to myself yeahh happy days bachelor's pad. Lmao rough times ahead man comma have to get me balls out and get this fucker sorted.. like mg said one been GED up a while now or is it the new woman that makes me feel like that ???? Fuck it single life here I come


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Newuser email


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks.like the 400.isn't getting set up 2day ;((((


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks.like the 400.isn't getting set up 2day ;((((


I'd start flat hunting with the express intention of growing trees in it mate, plenty of photos on estate agent websites.

First things first now lad.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Think I might have some yorkie already if motive spotted a 3 bed flat above shops 50 pw unreal in hope ifymmates flat don't work for me then that ones still available


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

how many of us have gone down this road afore. separate place from ya birds to blast it out, best of both worlds man. eventually they move back in mind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> spotted a 3 bed flat above shops 50 pw


..........!

3 beds, £50pw! That's a license to print money mate, get ON that fucker regardless!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how many of us have gone down this road afore. separate place from ya birds to blast it out, best of both worlds man. eventually they move back in mind


I've yet to but when I do I'm smashing the shit out of it, I can feel it in my bones......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how many of us have gone down this road afore. separate place from ya birds to blast it out, best of both worlds man. eventually they move back in mind


fucking true that is mate, been there donr that myself with the wife, we only got back together 2 months ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

mine had family shit and couldn't deal witrh the para of me having a fuck off commercial op. 1.2m she's come round to as long as i keep the numbers low lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah mine didnt agree with me growing or smoking weed, but after 7 months apart she came round and now smokes & grows herself lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

@bizzle check ur inbox m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine asked me to stop smoking weed and drinking Stella within 2-3 months of seeing each other.

After 2 years or so I stopped smoking cigarettes and pretty much knocked E' and Coke on the head, I wasn't partying like I used to anyway.

Weed and beer? Silly sod, yer in Yorkshire now love and that leash don't fit these dogs!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Checked mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........!
> 
> 3 beds, £50pw! That's a license to print money mate, get ON that fucker regardless!


Think its student acomadatiom bastard


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

off to the grow shop need to get some magne-cal for my girls,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Oi ice ungot them things matey?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> off to the grow shop need to get some magne-cal for my girls,


Get some plant magic granules aswell there brill for repotting


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Men have penises, and women vag's, and you need both of them to do the dirty....why is it women always think it's men doing the dirty. I can assure you that it just isn't true. Women are dirty cheating bar-stewards as well. I often clock birds walking with their partners just staring that wee bitty too long for it to not to be a dirty thought!....not that it really helps shawny's current debacle.


----------



## indikat (Aug 6, 2013)

if I sat around drinking red stripe and listening to reggae I think my mrs mite piss off too, not that u do either shawny but u know wat I mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Good point DST good feckin point and no indi.thats.most definitely aimed at me if in have a can of red stripe it about one a week if that and I have headphones and don't sit around all day in work full time more that full time!!!!!! Apart from the last 2 weeks obviously...fuckin ell WTF


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I know but they don't understand do.they Lol looks likeiI'm gonna have to get a flat ;(


fuckit move up north we be flat mates.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

new hygrometer prooooooo.... I would kode nut its too far mate


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2765015 new hygrometer prooooooo.... I would kode nut its too far mate


hahah i wouldnt expect ya o fuckoff from yer kids, anyway to the point, was the other woman hot?


----------



## indikat (Aug 6, 2013)

we pretty much create are own lives with our choices and actions, you have small children so pretending youll have a bettr time wiv ya mates doesn't ring true ime, maybe u will tho m8 good luck ive walked that path...good luck m8y


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Im gonna tty n stick it out with her see if we can make this [email protected] kode fecking gorgeous mixed race fucked my head up big time hottest girl I've ever met


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Im gonna tty n stick it out with her see if we can make this [email protected] kode fecking gorgeous mixed race fucked my head up big time hottest girl I've ever met


@50 quid a week u could still rent that bitch out and have it full, while workin out yer family shyte.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

I've rang em Lol.false advertisement 650 a month seen some 3 bed terrace at 4oo- 450 a momth


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've rang em Lol.false advertisement 650 a month seen some 3 bed terrace at 4oo- 450 a momth


jesus christ, im lookin at least 4 ton a month for a 1bed flat ffs

u can make that rent from 1 crop now, then once ya got it can move all ur grow shit, an focus on yer fam


----------



## indikat (Aug 6, 2013)

sambo ive tried calling....u there man?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> ARDman ive tried calling....u there man?


think he prefers that from now on.

shaw u up for a voice chat?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

could sombody tell me if these will end growing or not? it doesnt say, but can they record what times ur lights go on and off, and report you for it
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_meter


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Too much hasstle at the min will donsumthinike it tho when got some.lemon dash together


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeh go on u set it up mate


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

quiet today innit, where erybody at


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> sambo ive tried calling....u there man?



ive been calling him as well mate but he not answering


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Bet he's dead or I'm the Nick lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh go on u set it up mate


ok, ima go on my laptop, jus go on skype, that hangouts was confusin the shit outa me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

christ you lot on them gay party chat lines or what? he's probably posting your gear to ya's or having a dump/wank


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

well tormail, has been compromised, if anyone uses it for anything incriminating, and you did not encrypt your messages, assume the feds know everything you have doe through tormail.

This was on the sr homepage btw, the feds snatched a site that owns other sites an services including tormail. But the sr is still ok, its not linked to the site that got taken down, the feds own it btw, so expect to see quite a few vendors go down.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

just back from the grow shop, got my Magne-cal, i think thats me got everything now to finish this grow and start the nxt

  some pics from inside my tent this morning


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ you lot on them gay party chat lines or what? he's probably posting your gear to ya's or having a dump/wank


we chipped in for a few trannys on video chat, so wer about to go private show now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just back from the grow shop, got my Magne-cal, i think thats me got everything now to finish this grow and start the nxt
> 
> View attachment 2765150 View attachment 2765151View attachment 2765152View attachment 2765153View attachment 2765154 some pics from inside my tent this morning


Take your pubs must after your lights go.off get.better quality and no lines.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> we chipped in for a few trannys on video chat, so wer about to go private show now


that sambelle divine lassy eh   camwhore i knew it.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Take your pubs must after your lights go.off get.better quality and no lines.


yaknow thatlight i used last night? illlinkit,its a beast for taking photos,the shop i got it from sells grow cfl's and photo bulbs but they are all the same realy.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yaknow thatlight i used last night? illlinkit,its a beast for taking photos,the shop i got it from sells grow cfl's and photo bulbs but they are all the same realy.


yeah i got a few cfl's but they packed away now im using hps but the pics were much better under them with no lines


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that sambelle divine lassy eh   camwhore i knew it.


what can i say, she offered us 2 hours for the price of 1


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i got a few cfl's but they packed away now im using hps but the pics were much better under them with no lines


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/85w-Blue-Hydropon-6400k-CFL-grow-light-lamp-bulb-ES-E27-/200574332080?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item2eb3296cb0

i plug that in my room when takin pics,perfect, 6400kkelvin is bright white sotakes good pics


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/85w-Blue-Hydropon-6400k-CFL-grow-light-lamp-bulb-ES-E27-/200574332080?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item2eb3296cb0
> 
> i plug that in my room when takin pics,perfect, 6400kkelvin is bright white sotakes good pics


yeah i got 2 of them a 6400k and a 2700k also got a 300w dual spec cfl, good for pics but not for growing large numbers of plants


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i got 2 of them a 6400k and a 2700k also got a 300w dual spec cfl, good for pics but not for growing large numbers of plants


yeah cfl u get 1 plant under a 250w,absolute wasteimo, ppl say cheaper on leccy but it aint.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what can i say, she offered us 2 hours for the price of 1


fleshlights?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

some pics of my clones under the new 400w

4x blue dream2 x cheese all 6 together

any of u guys got a spare reflector lying around the rivets have popped on my older one and its starting to fall apart,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> some pics of my clones under the new 400w
> 
> View attachment 27652274x blue dreamView attachment 27652282 x cheeseView attachment 2765229View attachment 2765230 all 6 together
> 
> any of u guys got a spare reflector lying around the rivets have popped on my older one and its starting to fall apart,


iv got a sparereflector,sat around needin to get rid,its just a regular one, like in that last pic


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fleshlights?


way ahead of ya,gettin her todo some nasty shit while i rip the heed!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Well bollocking number two of the day Lol think I'm just gonna pop 10 blues and go to bed


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well bollocking number two of the day Lol think I'm just gonna pop 10 blues and go to bed


go tot he winchester, get a pint and wait for this all to blow over.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> go tot he winchester, get a pint and wait for this all to blow over.


Hahahahaha Shawn is dead lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha Shawn is dead lmao


true, make sure to fall asleep cuppin yer baws, she might decide to castrate you in a fit of rage


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone on here used a fleshlight ?? There bad as fuck lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Like how u jocks call.balls baws lmao

Just think she could have a permanent tea bagging lmaol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Like how u jocks call.balls baws lmao
> 
> Just think she could have a permanent tea bagging lmaol


this far up north people call em baa's but habit of typin so i jus type baws


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Has anyone on here used a fleshlight ?? There bad as fuck lol


i got 2 mate, the arse and the cunt! fucking awsome! i got the pearl one,

fairy landed today m8, much apprecated, been having real issues with me pc so i think a new motherboard is on the cards, or a new TB hard drive, fukng 2 just went down i lost a 2tb and a 1tb not fucking happy, but on the plus side i got a nice laptop working i thought was fecked so il get a ton at least for that!

so how much of this calmag do i use? 1ml per or summert?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 6, 2013)

Jus put every thing I need for flower in my eBay basket and it comes to £142 
think I'm only gonna b able to order it next week aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got 2 mate, the arse and the cunt! fucking awsome! i got the pearl one,
> 
> fairy landed today m8, much apprecated, been having real issues with me pc so i think a new motherboard is on the cards, or a new TB hard drive, fukng 2 just went down i lost a 2tb and a 1tb not fucking happy, but on the plus side i got a nice laptop working i thought was fecked so il get a ton at least for that!
> 
> so how much of this calmag do i use? 1ml per or summert?


with the plant magic magne-cal the he gave u its 0.5-1ml per litre depending how ur plants look, im using the same shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

evening all..................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

well ther not needing it but the livers is best to give em it parantly so for thesake of it being here i will, can i give it to smaller plants?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

well i thort fuk it im gonna crop me runt of the girls today....3 fukin hours later......... got me bag for me popcorn nugs for hash..........me scissor hash going on.........and me bag of shug leafs.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got 2 mate, the arse and the cunt! fucking awsome! i got the pearl one,
> 
> fairy landed today m8, much apprecated, been having real issues with me pc so i think a new motherboard is on the cards, or a new TB hard drive, fukng 2 just went down i lost a 2tb and a 1tb not fucking happy, but on the plus side i got a nice laptop working i thought was fecked so il get a ton at least for that!
> 
> so how much of this calmag do i use? 1ml per or summert?


Yeh I got the ribbed one its bad Lol especially when I let theissis loose on it lmao. Yeh cal mag 0.5-1.0ml per litre ..no problem anytime


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ther not needing it but the livers is best to give em it parantly so for thesake of it being here i will, can i give it to smaller plants?


yeah m8 it says it can be used all through the grow i'll be feeding it to my clones tomorrow and they only in soil about 10 days max


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> evening all..................


evening big lad hows it going


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

got a fukin headache choppin that shit lol......


Garybhoy11 said:


> evening big lad hows it going


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

@ic3 this might help mate taken from my bottle of plant magic magne-cal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

bubbadream best phenoother bubbaother dream family shoot /dayb44 I think


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> with the plant magic magne-cal the he gave u its 0.5-1ml per litre depending how ur plants look, im using the same shit


dont be afraid to push it upto 1.5ml per L iv only had to do it a few times, on my bigun, loves the nutes that one, could prolly go 8ml a L of grow and it wouldnt burn, jus gave it a seperate feed of 5ml perL, and the rest still at 3 and doin dandy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got a fukin headache choppin that shit lol......


Pusssssyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lmao only join big man


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

fuk off cunt.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Pusssssyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lmao only join big man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Another thing with then plant magic magne cal the cap is 5ml very handy 

Oh and Ice did you enjoy getting in them armoured boxes Pmsl


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Another thing with then plant magic magne cal the cap is 5ml very handy


i got a 30ml cap, with 2.5ml, 5ml, 7ml, 10ml, 12.5ml, 15ml, 17.5ml etc, got it on a bottle of nutes, or ph calibration or something, dunno what id do without it.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

well i got some canna cal and some other mag.......but i wanted iver that thc calmag whatever it is or that plant magic stuff.....dont think me shop sells iver tho ill have to go n chek tomoz......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i got a 30ml cap, with 2.5ml, 5ml, 7ml, 10ml, 12.5ml, 15ml, 17.5ml etc, got it on a bottle of nutes, or ph calibration or something, dunno what id do without it.


i just use a baby medicine syringe its much easier i got a 5ml one that can measure down to 0.1ml and a 50 ml one that measures down to 1ml, easy to use and keep track of exactly how much u using


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Must pulled 4 clones try the lift technique and they pipped strait out all the others are tougher than steel pipe tho lo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

what u rec on the oz?.....View attachment 2765345


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Gotta use syringes for ya feeds its the only way I've done it ...I do it proper gay aswell stir the water round them drip the feed in out the syringe lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Must pulled 4 clones try the lift technique and they pipped strait out all the others are tougher than steel pipe tho lo


they blue dream clones are loving the 400w mate they grew abut an inch in the last 24hrs since i changed it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec on the oz?.....View attachment 2765345


Is it dry???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

yer i use my sted ones lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> Gotta use syringes for ya feeds its the only way I've done it ...I do it proper gay aswell stir the water round them drip the feed in out the syringe lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i just use a baby medicine syringe its much easier i got a 5ml one that can measure down to 0.1ml and a 50 ml one that measures down to 1ml, easy to use and keep track of exactly how much u using


yeah i got a load of 5ml syrnges, if im just makin 1 feed, or seperate feed yano, also got a load of droppers, because that ph down is strong stuff, 2 drops in a litre makes ur ph from 10 to 6


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

well unless its dryed in last half hour since ive choped then no lol........i ment what u rec wen its dryed?


shawnybizzle said:


> Is it dry???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gotta use syringes for ya feeds its the only way I've done it ...I do it proper gay aswell stir the water round them drip the feed in out the syringe lmao


fuck that i measure the feed squirt it in the watering can and blast it with water to fill it up that mixes it up fine fs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah i got a load of 5ml syrnges, if im just makin 1 feed, or seperate feed yano, also got a load of droppers, because that ph down is strong stuff, 2 drops in a litre makes ur ph from 10 to 6


ive never bothered about ph mate and never had any problems, ive never checked it in any of my grows


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck that i measure the feed squirt it in the watering can and blast it with water to fill it up that mixes it up fine fs lol


Yeh but I'm.gay remember Lol tbh indomt with the bio in just shoot it in but jngotta be careful with that canna dodgy tackle lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

can anyone help im sure there is a fair few in here thats fucked enough to see this shit.....bizzle??


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well unless its dryed in last half hour since ive choped then no lol........i ment what u rec wen its dryed?


3/4 of an oz,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive never bothered about ph mate and never had any problems, ive never checked it in any of my grows


its just rhiz, makes yer ph at 10, and i know thatl affect a plant, or not brave enough to take the risk, i know with the nutes am usin now tho my ph settles 6-6.5 easy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2765363 can anyone help im sure there is a fair few in here thats fucked enough to see this shit.....bizzle??


Yep theres 2 of the of the fuckers running around the backngardenn a purple and a pink one


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

iv got a 20L bucket, i fill it with 10L of water, mix nutes, and run it through my girls in the bath, or just wen i fed em, between 3 girls they took 8L in 11L pots with bearly any runoff, and the bigun, well thats a different story fucker would drink a lake if given the chance.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

PH wise u shud be at 5.8 -6.3 in coco I'm soil 6.5-7.0  then pH of your water can affect tour yield


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> PH wise u shud be at 5.8 -6.3 in coco I'm soil 6.5-7.0  then pH of your water can affect tour yield


ph ur water after addin biogrow, perfect for me. magnecal takes like .1 ph off so like 6.2-6.4 is my usual ph

if usin rhiz watch out ur ph will be at 10-11, ya need to take that shit down, ic3 didnt and was fine, but ph dont affect ic3 ic3 affects ph.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Lucky boy kode my pH is 7.2 after feed Lol...just smoking Nah mug off the bubba and its nice man got 3 week left yet  Humboldt all the way I say


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lucky boy kode my pH is 7.2 after feed Lol...just smoking Nah mug off the bubba and its nice man got 3 week left yet  Humboldt all the way I say


are ya serious? i thot biobizz, was like ph perfect, hhmm need to give it a check, but me cheap ph meter is broke, or uncalibrated or summit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Right for the.missis sorted.out.Lol.gonna gibe her a good seeing.to tonight Lol.fitting the 400 2morra 250 mh in the flower tent booooooooom mofos


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right for the.missis sorted.out.Lol.gonna gibe her a good seeing.to tonight Lol.fitting the 400 2morra 250 mh in the flower tent booooooooom mofos


so yer gunna stick with her then? give her a good cry should sort her out, an feck the other one u were with, not literally ofc get u in shyte


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> are ya serious? i thot biobizz, was like ph perfect, hhmm need to give it a check, but me cheap ph meter is broke, or uncalibrated or summit


I calibrated minenlsr week so in km own its good. Must be ur jock water


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I calibrated minenlsr week so in km own its good. Must be ur jock water


7.0 straight out the tap booooiiii


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I calibrated minenlsr week so in km own its good. Must be ur jock water


best water in the uk i'll have u knw lol cant beat good old Scottish water


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeh she gimme 2 boys been wiv.her 9 year I hated it when my dad left me n mjm couldn't do that to mine ya get me fam a lam


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh she gimme 2 boys been wiv.her 9 year I hated it when my dad left me n mjm couldn't do that to mine ya get me fam a lam


damn right mate gotta stick by the good ones especially if u got kids and shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right for the.missis sorted.out.Lol.gonna gibe her a good seeing.to tonight Lol.fitting the 400 2morra 250 mh in the flower tent booooooooom mofos


She knows ur with another women yet she's goina let u shaft her tonite.....aye m8 stick with her lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmmm might need.some.pH buffer.Lol.my tap water.is 7


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> She knows ur with another women yet she's goina let u shaft her tonite.....aye m8 stick with her lol


She might not let me but it won't tek much working Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 6, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its just rhiz, makes yer ph at 10, and i know thatl affect a plant, or not brave enough to take the risk, i know with the nutes am usin now tho my ph settles 6-6.5 easy


I think when ya mix rhiz with a+b it drops ph. I'm sure I read that some where.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 6, 2013)

Does any 1 kno if nite nite spider mite is jus basically neam oil???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Well if the bubba tastes this good at week 6 cantbwaitntill she's done and then dream is gonna be sumthinnelse I dar'nt take a bug off her tho she looka too gooooood yano


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

@ badger nahhh rhiz raised your pH like fook Lol


And aunt got a clue bout neem oil never had that problem look up.matt rize been oil


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ badger nahhh rhiz raised your pH like fook Lol
> 
> 
> And aunt got a clue bout neem oil never had that problem look up.matt rize been oil


No I don't mean drops I mean Rhiz on its own with water will raise ph to like 9.0/10.0 but when mixed with a and b it's more like 7.5... I think lol.
i wanna give my ladies a quick spray with some kind of bug repellent before flower but all iv got is nite nite spider mite lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

RHIZ,BASE,BOOST, MY PH IS AT 5.9-6.0

FUK U
!!

the bbc need to hurry up ther taking the piss now,my livers are huge ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

That the new timer £18 cuntz looks good thondnt it Lolni thin it'll be sound in an extension ???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Lucky cunt ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone want blue diamonds?????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2765452View attachment 2765453View attachment 2765454
> 
> That the new timer £18 cuntz looks good thondnt it Lolni thin it'll be sound in an extension ???


mate my timers ame from poundland and hey been working fine for last 2 years with cfls and hps right up to 600w, they say on back they can support up to 1200w of power


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate my timers ame from poundland and hey been working fine for last 2 years with cfls and hps right up to 600w, they say on back they can support up to 1200w of power


Sound cheers for that mate here ive got some salt you can rub I'm that wound lmao....Yeh but I'm proooo

I ber u nicked em aswell lmao proper


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anyone want blue diamonds?????


Ecstasy or them other pills you lot love?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

told u i usethe timers the police handed out last winter, on a burglery scheme, lol,, thanx plod!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ecstasy or them other pills you lot love?



that u looking for E's again sae i thought u were a weed only guy lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

druggy cunts!

[video=youtube;hSq4B_zHqPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSq4B_zHqPM[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> told u i usethe timers the police handed out last winter, on a burglery scheme, lol,, thanx plod!


Lol, I had a big drum of biobizz given me off a teacher I know, plod gave it to the school for there greenhouse !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> that u looking for E's again sae i thought u were a weed only guy lmao


I told ye's before...he's a fuckin pill head lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

No the ones that make you go stiff blue diamonds lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I had a big drum of biobizz given me off a teacher I know, plod gave it to the school for there greenhouse !


Right one of sisters mates daughter came home.from.school.with apparently a lemon tree its a cannabis plant lmao giving them the kids then when harvest comes in squids in lmao unreal tho its defimatly ganja plant


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right one of sisters mates daughter came home.from.school.with apparently a lemon tree its a cannabis plant lmao giving them the kids then when harvest comes in squids in lmao unreal tho its defimatly ganja plant


Lmfao , it defimatly is !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeh defamatly lmao I'm fooked once again turn in in to a wreck head


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

so what up to bazza


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

.mmm looking tasty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3WHpgNkEb0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> that u looking for E's again sae i thought u were a weed only guy lmao


Nah always pills n weed mate but these days restrict me pills to once every year or so, before I had them pills last week the last time before that was 4years ago when we had some MD n was night we were running down Mersea Island beach at 3am stark bollock naked on a camping trip, came running bk to tent n mates kids were sitting in his car listening to radio watching us run about naked ffs lol

Anyways back on subject...looking for some for me n the missus to christen the new flat when we move in this week 

EDIT: That was also the night my daughter was conceived lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

sae go on the sr mate, u know u can buy like a tenners worth of coins, that should get u somethin pills wise, not that i know fuckall about em, but anythin over 5er a pill imo is a proper wallet rape, and they get a cockslap for askin such prices.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

well me younger bro told one of his mates i grow, told him if i get snitched on i dont even give a shit, ill take the 45 min bus journey and murder the bastard, and am not jokin, feckin hate little snitches, mind u my brothers one of them, the little cunt got me charged twice now, even when asked if i wanted him charged for assult, i said no, got a knock on the cells and 2 charges, fuckin little rat


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

fuk me anyone want to chop for me.....2 down 8 to go sighs.......mind u the missis has been helping....scissor hash popcorn nugs and shug leafs mounting up slowly......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me anyone want to chop for me.....2 down 8 to go sighs.......mind u the missis has been helping....scissor hash popcorn nugs and shug leafs mounting up slowly......View attachment 2765705View attachment 2765706View attachment 2765707View attachment 2765708


i take is the first pic is the pocorn aye?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

fuk off u CUNT......lol they actualy do look small in pic as i was standing wen took it...they not to bad in size....for bc.....only 2 foot plants.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> i take is the first pic is the pocorn aye?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me anyone want to chop for me.....2 down 8 to go sighs.......mind u the missis has been helping....scissor hash popcorn nugs and shug leafs mounting up slowly......View attachment 2765705View attachment 2765706View attachment 2765707View attachment 2765708


ur gunna get mold if you leave it in the bags, put it in paper bags, or on a tray, i use those tinfoil cooking trays for trimming, one for buds, one for sugar leaves, one for popcorn, then another for stems and shit that goes into the bin.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

leafs are in the fridge....buds hangin up.....my hash bags shld be ere tomoz or day after so be making it soon as.......oh big man i need a favour....i need some...ICE ICE BABY.....for me hash.......lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

rite fuk it im gonna blap some shit up on badcompany 2........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

ur menna put em in the freezer, but yeah an arnt youi dryin the popcorn and sugar leaves out beforehand?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

what diff dose it make if they dry or not?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> leafs are in the fridge....buds hangin up.....my hash bags shld be ere tomoz or day after so be making it soon as.......oh big man i need a favour....i need some...ICE ICE BABY.....for me hash.......lol


lol im too sub cool for u m8,, looking forward to sumof this hash! hearing good shit


----------



## iiKode (Aug 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what diff dose it make if they dry or not?


controversial subject, but i would think drying it then freezing it would make it more crispiers, instead of havin sticky guey trichomes, might not fall off during the mix with ice water, idk jus a thought i had.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

yer its one of them with the leafs an argument i dont want to get into ha ha ....so ill just do it me own way.......yer ice man.....well thats what im making it for, if all goes well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2013)

it wouldnt be sticky gooey, thats why u freeze it so the trichs freeze and drop off,wen mixed in the bucket


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 6, 2013)

best hav a cig n fuk off 2 bed...nother day of trimming to moz.....looking 4wd to it...............not....


----------



## indikat (Aug 6, 2013)

well some don't listen wen it comes to hash making .... fridge.....plastic....where r u getting this method from...another thread? moaning about trimming a few poxy oz already on ya first run....like u got a warehouse full ffs, anyway hows Baz, you got another run on yet mate or are u still on the low low


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning born shit eaters [email protected] indikat.do u hand mix or got a little washing machine??? I'm getting bags and a washing machine going all out on this one I half dry my trim turning it everyday in its bag rill its about dry then freeze it tbh I don't think freezimg the trim.does anything as.by.the time u put water and ice in the trim is no.longer frozen no?????? So just half dry tour trim. I thinknthe mai goal is to have your water Ice ice Ice ice cold bit not too much ice about 60/40 water Ice . And don't stir too hard younwamt your end water a nice gold colour.if its green your trim is too dry or too wet or u have mixed for too long or and too hard.... that's my 2 pennies worth


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

blue dream best onesame blue dreamother blue dreambubba1 bubba2freebie critical+


----------



## indikat (Aug 7, 2013)

fresh frozen trim, soak in iced water at 4 degrees c or lower in top loader for 15 mins, press button leave for desired time...15 mins, pass through bags ONCE discard, remove hash from 70 bag......then it gets complicated, but u get the basic idea..................if u dry it first some of the potency will degrade.....This will give u full melt bubble if dried properly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

So fresh frozen is the way then Yeh??? I'll listen to u as your the hash expert  I'll freeze it fresh this time.then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

some pics from this morning while out for a feed, i had already smoked 2 joints so was buzzing and forgot to take pics of the other 3 girls lol 

Blue grape dream day day 29 of 12/12 from seed  my Dinafem cheese, vegged for 3 weeks and flowering for 22 days now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice that garyboy I need find some big fuck off trays for my air pots Cuz my thing at the bottom of me tent is fucked ands.letting water through noooo good


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice that garyboy I need find some big fuck off trays for my air pots Cuz my thing at the bottom of me tent is fucked ands.letting water through noooo good


mate i just use large baking trays under my pots to catch run off and get them from asda for 50p if u get the smart price ones,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Try making bubble hash with fresh wet trim regardless whether it's been frozen or not and watch what happens.

The starting material needs drying, freezing it after drying will give a better quality product with a far bigger yield.

Butane makes even better hash still, I might knock a batch up later from the last of this Two Toke trim and throw some pictures up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning boy's.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

mornin yorkie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate i just use large baking trays under my pots to catch run off and get them from asda for 50p if u get the smart price ones,


Are they bigger than 14" wide ???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning York star check ur mail.pal. and yehnthrow some pics up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

im not sure mate i'll check later and let u know, i'm just heading out in 5


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I've seen it Shawny. I'll get on it shortly, need to ring my Dad for the address.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

@ York star what do u mean starting material dya mean the trim or the hash ??? Yano I'm a thick cunt lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate i just use large baking trays under my pots to catch run off and get them from asda for 50p if u get the smart price ones,


ya i got tinfoils ones, can bend em into shape if u know what i mean, they hole bouta litre and a half each in runoff, but roots at the bottom of the pot suck that up so no need to empty them.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Are they bigger than 14" wide ???


i had the same problem, found some at home bargains, cuz every ne i tried dint fit my 11 L pots, think i got the biggest u can get not too sure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ York star what do u mean starting material dya mean the trim or the hash ??? Yano I'm a thick cunt lol


Whatever you're going to make the hash out of, some folks only use sugar leaves but some folks will chuck the popcorn in too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

I got 20 ltr pots they don't fit in the biggest trays in the garden shop lmao fuck knows I'll have to make some .somehow lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Whatever you're going to make the hash out of, some folks only use sugar leaves but some folks will chuck the popcorn in too.


yanks like usin bud aswell, think subcool only smoke hash dnt he, anyone seen his new irrigation outdoor plot? id do some fucked up shit to hav that in my back garden


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr Spooningbadgers when you show yer face PM me an email addy again cos I've deleted it.

Yer beans are ready to fly as soon as.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I got 20 ltr pots they don't fit in the biggest trays in the garden shop lmao fuck knows I'll have to make some .somehow lol


get a garland drip tray, you should find one that fits yer tentor buy a few 20L buckets or bigger, and cut em down to size to make ur own trays.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yanks like usin bud aswell, think subcool only smoke hash dnt he, anyone seen his new irrigation outdoor plot? id do some fucked up shit to hav that in my back garden


Aye Sub only smokes hash, I don't pay attention to his work anymore though so haven't seen his new plot.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye Sub only smokes hash, I don't pay attention to his work anymore though so haven't seen his new plot.


i gave up keepin track, but do watch some videos just to see how its going, seen the plot since it was still rubble being patched up, nice idea hes got there underground irrigation etc, hes growing i think 9 massive plants, his prospect is doin all the work tho as per.

haha dont understand how he only smokes hash, hew used to bang on about being paranoid etc, no wonder, hes smoking trichomes 24/7


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Have u seen that honey nectar gold its bho honey oil onlyade from the tops lmao WTF


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeh sub cools.got a shit hot garden man he's obviously a very good grower but the bloke is a DICK lmao comes across so arrogant and nobbish love his garden tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

I think this calls for another look at Farmer John's dry ice run.........

[video=youtube;NJiIr3dwOvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NJiIr3dwOvQ[/video]

..............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Mail.new user or sambo.or whatever your name is lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Is getting hold of dry ice that's the problem it's a shame rand em think £50 10kg block.or pellets


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is getting hold of dry ice that's the problem it's a shame rand em think £50 10kg block.or pellets


the yanks jus get it from the petrol station, think yorkie said that before, its mad aint it, jus see how restricted we are in the uk, no guns, no weed, no dry ice, like they are stripping away fun little bits at a time.

????????- http://www.dryiceuk.com/slices


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sub cools.got a shit hot garden man he's obviously a very good grower but the bloke is a DICK lmao comes across so arrogant and nobbish love his garden tho lol


Lol, I saw him set up some user up with an advice and teaching thread for hash just of the back of Sub's hype name a couple of months ago.

The user had been a member of the site about 2 weeks and once Sub started a thread for him and posted a few old pics shitloads of noobs jumped on this guys every word thinking he's some top King Dick at making hash.

I read the thread for a few days, the guy talks out of his arse and sucks Subs cock with all the other noobs.
While everybody else is pushing the hash scene forward with BHO and vacuums these clowns are still messing around with inferior bubble and the info the kid gives out is sketchy as fuck to say the least.

It's proper laughable to anybody who knows better to be honest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Dry ice is not hard to come by, you just need to know where to look.

Bartender's merchants usually sell the pellets (ideal) at a decent price.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

he alright in his videos an shit, but i can see him as being one of those guys to turn his nose at his viewers if ever met in person, seems to come accross like hes royalty or something, gets free weed sent to him an all sorts then says yeah i aint smoking that, he has people worshippin him lmfao anyone seen the comments on youtube? proper subcockgobblers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Try making bubble hash with fresh wet trim regardless whether it's been frozen or not and watch what happens.
> 
> The starting material needs drying, freezing it after drying will give a better quality product with a far bigger yield.
> 
> Butane makes even better hash still, I might knock a batch up later from the last of this Two Toke trim and throw some pictures up.


send us that ozone genny back and i'll send you the glass tube down n you can use n decide if you want it off me if ya like?

mornings!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> send us that ozone genny back and i'll send you the glass tube down n you can use n decide if you want it off me if ya like?
> 
> mornings!


Easy mate, I've not really enough trim left for the tube this time but I''l send that genny back on it's way no prob's.

I'm gonna do something special with the trim this next time with the psycho SCROG though, maybe dry ice or a vac purged BHO wafer
Then I'm weighing up making some liqueur with that and this litre of Ethanol the missus cousin has just dropped me from Poland.



Mwah ha ha ha ha ha haa! lol.

I got a touch of PM on the cuts but I think I've manged to eradicate it, so far so good.
They go in the tent under the MH today after I've disinfected it and cleaned it down.

A snip of the Dog is going to a close pal of mine who I'm gonna teach for his own percy and I'll probably take half the crop till he can sort himself out.
Full steam ahead.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

ahh fuck sorry about the pm man. get rid if it's in it's there for good, you'll not see it til this time next year when conditions are right, it's a fucker to get shot of. 

fuck i mind on trying that spirytus neat. lost the power of speech for a half hour, sounded like i smoked 60 gold bensons a day for the next half hour haahahah daft cnut i am sometimes.

let us know if you do want the tube lad 

EDIT: dry ice yields like fuck!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Well it might have been just regular mould, a bit like botrytis.
It didn't actually look like PM to me I just assumed it was.

I'll know better when they've been in the tent a week or two and the Dog only had one tiny spot on a lower leaf to be fair.

I'll be gutted if I have to get shut of em both, I may well grow the Dog up at least and put it into an extreme cloning program to try and work it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

doesn't matter mate it's like the clap, systemic, once it's in it will come back sooner or later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

any of your lot tried the malana charas off the road?

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/3bd9c46863


----------



## indikat (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any of your lot tried the malana charas off the road?
> 
> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/item/3bd9c46863


tried it in Manala, usually very good hash Don, in india this is a good place to head, should be hand rolled raw hash and blackish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

aye i've heard good reviews and seen the documentaries about the process. just wondered if anyone had bought off that particular vendor, was fuckin cheap enough for a gram thought it might be a con.


----------



## indikat (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Try making bubble hash with fresh wet trim regardless whether it's been frozen or not and watch what happens.
> 
> The starting material needs drying, freezing it after drying will give a better quality product with a far bigger yield.


you keep saying this without backing it up, if u dry the trim first the hash will be partially oxidized therefore less potent, if you immediately freeze the trim and take the trichs then dry....slowly at low temp. Why u wanna dry the plant material first....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> doesn't matter mate it's like the clap, systemic, once it's in it will come back sooner or later.


I'd best make sure it's not that then.

But I'd be very surprised if that Psycho hasn't picked up any PM over the years anyway?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd best make sure it's not that then.
> 
> But I'd be very surprised if that Psycho hasn't picked up any PM over the years anyway?


impossible to tell til it rears it's heed. your environmental conditions may mean you'll never know or see it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> impossible to tell til it rears it's heed. your environmental conditions may mean you'll never know or see it.


No I meant I best make sure what I have seen is not PM.

Like I say it could have been harmless, don't jinx things just yet lad. We can get another Psycho but if the Dog goes we're fucked! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

i have brought charas from the charasbrothers ages ago it was okish ive had better charas shipped from the uk lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Is getting hold of dry ice that's the problem it's a shame rand em think £50 10kg block.or pellets


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> you keep saying this without backing it up, if u dry the trim first the hash will be partially oxidized therefore less potent, if you immediately freeze the trim and take the trichs then dry....slowly at low temp. Why u wanna dry the plant material first....?


I have to say, I am frezing my trim wet as well. You may not get as much return, but wet trim seems to give me the best full melt......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> you keep saying this without backing it up, if u dry the trim first the hash will be partially oxidized therefore less potent, if you immediately freeze the trim and take the trichs then dry....slowly at low temp. Why u wanna dry the plant material first....?


Indikat have you ever made hashish with an iced water extraction method? I think not, because like I said about the wet trim "watch what happens" and is exactly the reason why I don't need to back it up. 

How does it make any difference to potency whether the hash has been dried after or the trim prior? 
I think you'll find your logic is flawed my friend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

i reckon decarbing it would make it a different high but as for stronger i dunno i always just dry mine and freeze. to each his own an all that.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

eh??? I make iced water extraction with wet trim all the time. all I can say is the wet trim produces less, but the dry trim doesn't give me as much fult melt spazz your brain in, and I have no clue why so don't fukkin start on me, lmfao......



The Yorkshireman said:


> Indikat have you ever made hashish with an iced water extraction method? I think not, because like I said about the wet trim "watch what happens" and is exactly the reason why I don't need to back it up.
> 
> How does it make any difference to potency whether the hash has been dried after or the trim prior?
> I think you'll find your logic is flawed my friend.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mail.new user or sambo.or whatever your name is lol


Just flickin thru the last few pages and see this, if I was a mod Youd be banned


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have brought charas from the charasbrothers ages ago it was okish ive had better charas shipped from the uk lol


First charas I got of the road was off them, it was good. Second charas I got was from another vendor in India and it was def not as good...it was cheaper tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon decarbing it would make it a different high but as for stronger i dunno i always just dry mine and freeze. to each his own an all that.


If it's intended for oral consumption then it would need to be decarbed at some point before ingestion, it makes no difference when this is done (drying bud before or hash after).


If it's only intended to be smoked then it doesn't really need decarbing.


The definition of potency is "the amount of any given substance needed to produce a determined pharmacological effect", you can't make it produce more THCA than it's genetically predetermined to produce but you can make the hash intended for oral consumption LESS potent than it should be by not decarbing all the THCA to THC before ingestion. If you get my drift, lol.


"Different high" is actually a very interesting idea because nobody knows anything about the relationship between decarbing and the other cannabinoids, that's quite deep a discussion topic right there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

throw different light spectrum into that last statement and we could get nuts deep in high brow discussion lol. UV B & A affecting the terpines and trich development probably.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> eh??? I make iced water extraction with wet trim all the time. all I can say is the wet trim produces less, but the dry trim doesn't give me as much fult melt spazz your brain in, and I have no clue why so don't fukkin start on me, lmfao......


I know you do mate and what you've said there is half of "see what happens".......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> throw different light spectrum into that last statement and we could get nuts deep in high brow discussion lol. UV B & A affecting the terpines and trich development probably.


I personally think that UVB makes the plant produce more capitate stalked trichome heads but not necessarily more of a cannabinoid content within those heads.

But then see what you've gone and started there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

without the gas spectrometer we'll only be able to guess but i reckon it'd change the cannabinoid mix quite a bit there are 35 of them after all or 36 i forget


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Aye and prohibition is not getting us any nearer to understanding anything about those others past the 9 or so we can isolate at the moment, twat's lol.

I still reckon that genome mapping done by Medicinal Genomics is the way forward, sort of wormhole through years of fucking about.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just flickin thru the last few pages and see this, if I was a mod Youd be banned


may i ask why? u know his name aint sambo its Jonathon ARDman Smith


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> may i ask why? u know his name aint sambo its Jonathon ARDman Smith


BernARD Bloggs.!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Right fuck it, I'm away to Wilko's fer some bits and bobs.

Maybe call by the grow shop fer a 600w MH bulb.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Eh, I may confuse easily, but I am confused........??lol.


The Yorkshireman said:


> I know you do mate and what you've said there is half of "see what happens".......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Eh, I may confuse easily, but I am confused........??lol.


Lol, forget about it mate you probably didn't see the post I was referring to.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Te fuck with the grow shop, £14.50 on Ebay with a 3 year guarantee!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-MH-Metal-Halide-Indoor-Grow-Light-Bulb-for-Hydroponics-/290949678432?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item43bdf3c560

Happy days.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Tae fuk with the rain, I got to cycle down the road to do shtuff.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

Gutted for you mate, a can of red bull and a joint and I'm halfway there. 

Sun's out to boot.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

keep thinking it's stopped, then the wind picks up and batters it against the window, ffs I need my eyes tested, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> may i ask why? u know his name aint sambo its Jonathon ARDman Smith


Well if u don't know then I guess you've no fuckin need to know....mind ur own fuckin business!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

call me what ya want lol i wont be on much.

i think my day will have a snoooze invoveld lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

just been talking to bloke in shop bout these her sez they ok lot of ppl buying them too....philips bulbs aswell....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-Grow-Light-Kits-Gavita-Pro-Line-Ballast-With-Reflector-EL-Lamp-Complete-/261226582318?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3cd251512e


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

didnt have no fukin calmag tho grrrr gonna have to ordersome.......good note tho me hash bags come today......


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> call me what ya want lol i wont be on much.
> 
> i think my day will have a snoooze invoveld lol
> 
> View attachment 2766612


Nice for some eh....I was always told if u snooze ye lose lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

little update on me dragons 2...getting bigga.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent yorki. Any 1 got a link to a cheap 600w son-t??? Cheapest I can find is like 35 including delivery and need to order today ideally, Nd ice change flip day bk to Friday lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> call me what ya want lol i wont be on much.
> 
> i think my day will have a snoooze invoveld lol
> 
> View attachment 2766612


smoke, football manager and a snooze what more do u need lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Well devastation took place earlier do in me new set up check this out this is why they called rhino Cuz they smash the fuck out of everything lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Nice for some eh....I was always told if u snooze ye lose lol


that hash in the background is spanishflys double zero its some very strong hash.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

lolyer if u drop them....bloke in shop had new filter come in roughly same price as rhino but twice as good sed from australia....using one him self...ill have to find the name out......


shawnybizzle said:


> Well devastation took place earlier do in me new set up check this out this is why they called rhino Cuz they smash the fuck out of everything lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

u seen these newuser.........http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAVITA-PRO-/281145685687?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item417596b6b7


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

will be getting my bake on 2mora lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

rite im gonna ask about this hash making.......leafs....shall i freeze them or not?.....popcorn nugs shall i let them dryout ....or not?....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

got Mr miogi on it didn't I ashes almost back to normal now....me favorite one aswell ;(((((

This is what the SMASHER 6" RHINO does to your favorite plant when your a clumsy twat and think u can do it all on your own


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks yummy rambo new user whatever Lol..very yummy pm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rite im gonna ask about this hash making.......leafs....shall i freeze them or not?.....popcorn nugs shall i let them dryout ....or not?....


Might be wrong but snap ur pop corn so its smaller and fresh freeze son the experts say


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

well ill make some in bit.......some with fresh leafs and next lot with frozen........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

this will be just off 2 plants cut....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

vice check your mail.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Go on big lad I'm sure well see the final product and sample ))) Nah off 2 plants u won't get a great deal but you'll fefo get some thing YouTube and search Frenchy colloni that's how much water to I've you want )) good luck man and good fun I love making hash.....then smashing gash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Mail Rambo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

this was the very bottom branch And just couldn't be arsed to tie it up after in already did half the fuckin plant so oooops.the snips came out thought fuck it u ain't worth saving


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lolyer if u drop them....bloke in shop had new filter come in roughly same price as rhino but twice as good sed from australia....using one him self...ill have to find the name out......


Its the carbon inside what comes from Australia I think virgin carbon is the best hahahaha makes sense Lol.all rhinos carbon is Australian


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2766746
> 
> will be getting my bake on 2mora lol


what is this hash? Or canna butter?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> what is this hash? Or canna butter?


cannabutter made with ghee and lots of bud not just trim, i wish i had that much hash that looked like that lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Indikat have you ever made hashish with an iced water extraction method? I think not, because like I said about the wet trim "watch what happens" and is exactly the reason why I don't need to back it up.
> 
> How does it make any difference to potency whether the hash has been dried after or the trim prior?
> I think you'll find your logic is flawed my friend.


fuk u my logic is flawed, address the question....why dry first...u r skating around criticising ths method and if you read the thread u will know I make ice extracted hash properly, I have made hash both ways and like DST ifu want full melt this is the method....not yours


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm canna butter on Toast for the gran Lol nan nyts.. you'll have to tell me how to make it looks yummy.And aint ghee Indian butter or something


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

yer wont get much of 2 plants just having a go...got 8 plants and shitloads of popcorn for proppa making.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Go on big lad I'm sure well see the final product and sample ))) Nah off 2 plants u won't get a great deal but you'll fefo get some thing YouTube and search Frenchy colloni that's how much water to I've you want )) good luck man and good fun I love making hash.....then smashing gash


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

This may sound retarded but what's the best way to hook a air cooled hood up with just 1 extractor? iv seen 2 methods one sucking air thru ur filter and blowing it thru the hood and out the tent, or one blowing straight thru the light out the tent and then out of a filter. The first method seems more logical but iv never had to set up a air cooled hood so please humor me lol.
also I'm thinking a 4" extractors gonna have its work cut out with getting air through the filter and all the way thru the light and all the ducting.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

So were agreed fresh frozen is best Yeh????? Sound quicker and easier to me saves drying I suppose... u hear all sort on YouTube use dry only use fresh only don't freeze freeze feckin ell list is endless Lol what ubrekon to Frenchy indikat?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> This may sound retarded but what's the best way to hook a air cooled hood up with just 1 extractor? iv seen 2 methods one sucking air thru ur filter and blowing it thru the hood and out the tent, or one blowing straight thru the light out the tent and then out of a filter. The first method seems more logical but iv never had to set up a air cooled hood so please humor me lol.
> also I'm thinking a 4" extractors gonna have its work cut out with getting air through the filter and all the way thru the light and all the ducting.


In have mine filter ducted to light light ducted To the fan pulling air through pushing out side .... ya get me fam ? Suck the heat bout don't blow it in duuur lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

lol this of 2 plants gonna let it dry on flilter cloth now....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> fuk u my logic is flawed, address the question....why dry first...u r skating around criticising ths method and if you read the thread u will know I make ice extracted hash properly, I have made hash both ways and like DST ifu want full melt this is the method....not yours


It makes no difference at which point the trichomes are dried out, whether that be drying the hash after it has been produced or drying the bud before producing the hash, the trichomes have still been dried out regardless. 
To think that drying at different times (time doesn't really exist anyway but that's for another day) can make any difference at all (let alone to potency!) is illogical and irrational whether you understand why or not.


Firstly you tell me the observable differences between doing an iced water extraction with wet trim as opposed to dry trim and you'll be halfway to answering your own question as to why dry it first (DST pretty much handed you some of the answer on a plate after you missed Don's rather informative link), then we can get techy and discuss terpines, tannins, decarboxylation and such.


Secondly, I've been here a while mate and I've never seen any water hash of yours so you can screw yer neck in before you try to get all veteran on me. 
The method you quoted with the wet trim and a toploader is a load of bollocks mate, it's a lazy man's method that produces poor results so what you mean by "properly" I've yet to see.


Thirdly, what is your obsession with full melt bubble? Do you even realise that full melt is directly related to micron size of the trichome heads and then to some extent strain dependent?
Why do you want full melt from an iced water extraction anyway? Have you been sucking on Subcool's cock for so long that you just regurgitate whatever he says without actually understanding what it is you are talking about?
I've made BHO that doesn't fully melt and leaves an ashy residue, this does tend to happen when you burn things.


And finally, the burden of proof is all ways on the person making the claim.
You originally claimed that the best hash is made with wet trim, you've yet to tell us your opinion as to why this is the case let alone prove it so please crack on and explain your claim because I've merely called you on it and you expect me to explain myself first, I'm afraid it doesn't work like that.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> In have mine filter ducted to light light ducted To the fan pulling air through pushing out side .... ya get me fam ? Suck the heat bout don't blow it in duuur lol


But I'm worried about the hood not being completely air tight and letting a stink thru lol. What hood u use shawny?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

So I pop into the new local grow shop, spend £3 on a couple of metres of poly and after a coffee and a chat come out with a free Canna T-Shirt.....



........top lad even if it is an XL!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

lol yourky i had this one with me seeds....aint as if im ever gonna wear it.....still hangin there now.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It makes no difference at which point the trichomes are dried out, whether that be drying the hash after it has been produced or drying the bud before producing the hash, the trichomes have still been dried out regardless.
> To think that drying at different times (time doesn't really exist anyway but that's for another day) can make any difference at all (let alone to potency!) is illogical and irrational whether you understand why or not...fukin rude cunt..ask sambo, sae and kode what they thought of it...
> 
> 
> ...


..ask sambo, sae and kode what they thought of it...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

funny u was saying that tho yorky went to me shop to get some calmag witch they didnt have so had to get off net.....bloke was telling me bout them new lights i posted ect...looked at the new wilmers tents n what not.......then he was telling me bout his missis making some hash cakes sed he had 2 went to bed ,she needed the loo and well obv the cakes had kiked in cos he sed she cldnt get off the bed.....told him bout these lumi 600w ballasts n bulb on ebat for 139 sqid sed he wls do me them for 120 with a bulb and light fitting with it too .....im intrested in thos gavita pros tho now....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

sitting with few beers and a smoke watching my team play in the champions league, c'mon u mighty glasgow green and whites !!! HH, YNWA


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> ..ask sambo, sae and kode what they thought of it...


So you address none of the points and then try to rely on subjective opinion rather than acknowledge the burden of proof, really?

Go back to sleep Indikat, you've just lost all credibility here.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

Defo flipping Friday, only trimmed em a few days ago and they have filled the fucking tent back up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Defo flipping Friday, only trimmed em a few days ago and they have filled the fucking tent back up
> View attachment 2766893


What's that little light green thing in the middle Spoon?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

the little green thing in the middle he saving that for me arnt u spoony lol......


The Yorkshireman said:


> What's that little light green thing in the middle Spoon?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> But I'm worried about the hood not being completely air tight and letting a stink thru lol. What hood u use shawny?


A silverstar one 5" and it air tight mate Donna worry


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

think its exo york.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

the lobly view from my shed


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

suppose im best get bk to trimming bud grr.........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's that little light green thing in the middle Spoon?


Its an exo clone mate. Jus raped her for clones yesterday.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> A silverstar one 5" and it air tight mate Donna worry


Yeah I was lookin at the silver star ones on eBay I was jus worries about how air tight they where so if u say there toight as a toiger I may have to purchase 1


----------



## indikat (Aug 7, 2013)

@ yman......u r a cock arnt u


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yourky i had this one with me seeds.View attachment 2766867


To be honest the picture of the bigger Two Toke Killer I've just done earned me the Canna T-Shirt, lol.

He did me a swap and showed me a video on his phone of a grow room beloning to one of the lads who buys kit from his shop.
This lad has a house grow with a 20sqm living room and he's doing a monster SCROG with it, the whole room!

He has 20 plants in 65L pots spread out in this room then after about 10 weeks veg he rolls out a big netting over the room and starts weaving the plants in and out, by the time he's done he's cropping a 20sqm SCROG. A fucking beautiful sight it is!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ yman......u r a cock arnt u


In your opinion.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Emptied.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Its an exo clone mate. Jus raped her for clones yesterday.


Proper Exo?

Wanna swap one for a Psycho?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was lookin at the silver star ones on eBay I was jus worries about how air tight they where so if u say there toight as a toiger I may have to purchase 1


Yeh theres a piece of foam runs all.round the inside its a tight fit and then it has 2 svrew fixings that poll it tighter its bang om mate buy it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

here's here's the shitty btanch t hat I couldn't be arsed to tie it up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

What do unwanted for an phscho clone yorkie????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a couple of the veggies while I was switch king ton the 400


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

u got mail bizzle and delete some ofm your inbox


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Its now emptied lmao bit tricky after a few blues pmsl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its now emptied lmao bit tricky after a few blues pmsl


Shawny I hope you know it's physically addictive mate, popping blues too often will get you sniffles quicker than you can say "Hooked"! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

thated be reet if u got sniffles from benzo addiction, bt watever

afternoon ladies, grow house visit today, def flipping friday, ill add the 5th 600 at some point wen i can be arsed, hopefully the physco will start looking better lol coz they no likey reveg,
the main crop even tho only trimmed recently have gone nuts well happy chappies,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thated be reet if u got sniffles from benzo addiction, bt watever


Well I used that as a figure of speech and didn't think anybody would take it literally but whatever.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thated be reet if u got sniffles from benzo addiction, bt watever
> 
> afternoon ladies, grow house visit today, def flipping friday, ill add the 5th 600 at some point wen i can be arsed, hopefully the physco will start looking better lol coz they no likey reveg,
> the main crop even tho only trimmed recently have gone nuts well happy chappies,


Same here mate. There takin up more room than before they got trimmed lol.
defo flip Friday! gonna order my hood and bulb tomorrow so prob only gonna get em in next week but it will b reet.
how many watt per plant ya got ice?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

tired of making a mess when making cannabutter, tired of low strength stuff.....

well fret no more just buy it off me lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tired of making a mess when making cannabutter, tired of low strength stuff.....
> 
> well fret no more just buy it off me lmfao


You want to reinvent that little Lurpack guy but with growrooms full of crops made from canna butter for yer adverts, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Easy Ice Ice ice baby what ubsayin then paki shagger lmfa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You want to reinvent that little Lurpack guy but with growrooms full of canna butter crops for yer marketing, lol.


Hahahaha instead of the trumpet a great fatten or was it a trombone fuck knows fuck it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

that's what the big Duffy rhino did (((


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2767012 that's what the big Duffy rhino did (((


A jubilee clip will sort that right out Shawny lad, I've done that shit loads worse shit loads of times.

Get a suitable sized jubilee clip and open it right out so you can fit round the stem and then put it back together and tighten it up, job done.

As the plant stem grows and expands loosen the clip accordingly, make sure that the clip is only ever tight enough to hold the wound so that it heals and doesn't cut into the stem flesh too much.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

a couple group shots of my 5 girls in the 600w flower tent, just after light off tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A jubilee clip will sort that right out Shawny lad, I've done that shit loads worse shit loads of times.
> 
> Get a suitable sized jubilee clip and open it right out so you can fit round the stem and then put it back together and tighten it up, job done.
> 
> As the plant stem grows and expands loosen the clip accordingly, make sure that the clip is only ever tight enough to hold the wound so that it heals and doesn't cut into the stem flesh too much.



Yeh nip b+q 2morra and get one good idea I just held the branches tight together then wrapped garden twine round tight as fuck and a bitbofninsultion form good measure lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

here's my flower tent with the 250 in there Lol brighter than a morhefucker thinking of making a reflector for it or should in just leave it ???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2013)

just leave it as is mate uve got the cool hood anyway on th 400


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2767039 here's my flower tent with the 250 in there Lol brighter than a morhefucker thinking of making a reflector for it or should in just leave it ???


Aye get a reflector mate, you'll be wasting half that light as it's not being directed down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

@ Gary boy 600 I'll have you know lol . I was gonna get a load of big flan dishes cut angled pieces out of em like triangles without the point if yano what I mean do about 10 of them stick em all together using ali tape bobs ya uncle noobs a gooden  the 250 is a mh im hoping for better THC production 

And when u walk .in there it feckin blinds ya lol

Oh and hoping for maybe 5 oz extra for yield???? Next run decided all bio bizz products and yes I'm going bio bizz soil fuck it why not


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

there's the repair job for those who were unfortunate to see it lmao Mr miogi


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2767085 there's the repair job for those who were unfortunate to see it lmao Mr miogi


Good ol bit o tape!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorts owt out Lol eben the missis when she don't shut up lmao...the 400 has made big improvement in the veg tent so much brighter


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Dogs>





Peace, DST


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Dogs>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woof Woof!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

heres some bud porn i had a right fukin stiffy...boing..........still trimming it taking forever lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Tek.wm.to.the gruffs lmao best of show

Or crufts or whatever its called fuk I'm.fucked.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

newuser, hows the wee Blue Pits coming along lad?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> newuser, hows the wee Blue Pits coming along lad?


mine are looking nice mate and the few oz of bp i just got rid of went down a treat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres some bud porn i had a right fukin stiffy...boing.......View attachment 2767118...still trimming it taking forever lol.....


I've got a stifffy boing lmao looks nice mam good.job pal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

BBBOOOOLLLOOOXXXXX
JUST TRASHED THE MISSUS S3, FUK SHE WONT BE HAPPY, IF ANYONE GETS OFFERED A BLOCKED s3 LEMMI KNOW, MUST BE INTACT THO NO SCREEN DAMAGE FFS,, NOT HAPPY THATS 2 IN 4 WEEKS SMASHED FFS^$^$%r$%%$$


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2013)

Wounded mate Lol nothing worse


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well if u don't know then I guess you've no fuckin need to know....mind ur own fuckin business!


well fuckidy you too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Well if u don't know then I guess you've no fuckin need to know....mind ur own fuckin business!


LOOOL u moody cunt haha


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweet. Just smerked a jernt of one meself! Bit more clone only side rather than dog, but buzzing like a mad fool here, lol.


newuserlol said:


> mine are looking nice mate and the few oz of bp i just got rid of went down a treat.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So were agreed fresh frozen is best Yeh????? Sound quicker and easier to me saves drying I suppose... u hear all sort on YouTube use dry only use fresh only don't freeze freeze feckin ell list is endless Lol what ubrekon to Frenchy indikat?


yeah, half the growing shit is 2 sided, most of its basiucally like do you spread butter on the top side of ur toast, or the bottom? both works, but people will argue till blue in the face.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

fuk me thats 3 down 7 to go doin me nut in....im going up jobcenter tomoz posting a job there.....weed trimmer needed.....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

heres them 2 little rocks of hash made earlyer.....


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

is that a PS3? i thought they sat on shelves or sideboards or summit, what the hell you doing with em IC3? 



IC3M4L3 said:


> BBBOOOOLLLOOOXXXXX
> JUST TRASHED THE MISSUS S3, FUK SHE WONT BE HAPPY, IF ANYONE GETS OFFERED A BLOCKED s3 LEMMI KNOW, MUST BE INTACT THO NO SCREEN DAMAGE FFS,, NOT HAPPY THATS 2 IN 4 WEEKS SMASHED FFS^$^$%r$%%$$


edit, or you talkin about phones, fuk me my heads lost....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A jubilee clip will sort that right out Shawny lad, I've done that shit loads worse shit loads of times.
> 
> Get a suitable sized jubilee clip and open it right out so you can fit round the stem and then put it back together and tighten it up, job done.
> 
> As the plant stem grows and expands loosen the clip accordingly, make sure that the clip is only ever tight enough to hold the wound so that it heals and doesn't cut into the stem flesh too much.


i have also done this a few times, my cure this round was repotting and burying the split stem, mine all split in veg tho, didnt even have to tie it together, well i did to one, and it fuckin grew into the wire i fixed it with, was a cunt gettin it off.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ Gary boy 600 I'll have you know lol . I was gonna get a load of big flan dishes cut angled pieces out of em like triangles without the point if yano what I mean do about 10 of them stick em all together using ali tape bobs ya uncle noobs a gooden  the 250 is a mh im hoping for better THC production
> 
> And when u walk .in there it feckin blinds ya lol
> 
> Oh and hoping for maybe 5 oz extra for yield???? Next run decided all bio bizz products and yes I'm going bio bizz soil fuck it why not


peeps may not like this, but imo playgron is better than biobizz, roots love it, and its softer, not as sandy/crumbly as biobizz, feckin roots absolutley love it, infact iv got 2 in biobizz, and 2 in playgron, so ill let you know if theres any significant yield difference.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres some bud porn i had a right fukin stiffy...boing.......View attachment 2767118...still trimming it taking forever lol.....


latex? bitta bondage goin on there nice one.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

@ ARDman, that thing we were toking aboot, well i think i can do it. ill let u know whe i can


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

lol well i tryed trimming with out gloves and shit was all over me hands.....vynal they r lol


iiKode said:


> latex? bitta bondage goin on there nice one.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

mite try this bit od scissor hash...ment to be good aint it?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

..........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

looks good Mr Muscle, get some of that down ya, its good for ya


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

im fuking gonna dont worry.......weres me rizzla................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

so here i have 2 livers, ther touching 16 days old, the other 2 smaller are thd fucked up bbc i got off ikode in soil they got ther roots washed under the tap and repotted in coco, i think ther doing rather well for 8 days old dont you?
not bad for sum1 who cant grow shit init!! 

the livers are on 2.5ml per litre of base and 1ml per litre of calmag
the bbc are one 2ml of base and 1ml of calmag and 3ml of rhiz, ( only adding rhiz coz im nr end of bottle and needs to go
if the bbc wernt lokoing as good i would have binned and just flowered the livers but i cant and they do, plus got sum cuttings to take form the livers in next few days soon as i know if the cuts at the main op are stable 


andDST yeh a phone u spoon

and talking of spoons, yeh mate flipping friday the main op, going over ther shortly.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

looking verry ice...mean nice mr ice...........hows the clones....?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so here i have 2 livers, ther touching 16 days old, the other 2 smaller are thd fucked up bbc i got off ikode in soil they got ther roots washed under the tap and repotted in coco, i think ther doing rather well for 8 days old dont you?
> not bad for sum1 who cant grow shit init!!
> 
> the livers are on 2.5ml per litre of base and 1ml per litre of calmag
> ...


they lookin damn fine, they jus needed some space to spread their roots, and a decent feed n that, the livers lookin real nice too mate, what a fuckin difference since i last saw them, that one on the left, let me know if it grows faster than the other one, it might be a cut of me big suspected pheno, wont know till av smoked it.

AND WHAAA? i would never do anything of the sort, pfft send clones, in ur dreams hmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looking verry ice...mean nice mr ice...........hows the clones....?


 dunno going over ther soon, last time i was ther a couple dies but no biggy, as the rest i icked up and the jffy stayed on the bottom of the plnat so thats good,so opened the vents and left em again, il see whats hot and hwats not in a hr or so, but def flipping on weekend,



iiKode said:


> they lookin damn fine, they jus needed some space to spread their roots, and a decent feed n that, the livers lookin real nice too mate, what a fuckin difference since i last saw them, that one on the left, let me know if it grows faster than the other one, it might be a cut of me big suspected pheno, wont know till av smoked it.
> 
> AND WHAAA? i would never do anything of the sort, pfft send clones, in ur dreams hmmm


 yeh one is clearley faster than the other so we will see, pheno or not, its not like im keeping em! but yeh i shudd taken a pic they was fucked at fist, they seem happier in coco mind,

il be in and out playing WAW zombies!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 7, 2013)

fuk me that scissor shit strong.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno going over ther soon, last time i was ther a couple dies but no biggy, as the rest i icked up and the jffy stayed on the bottom of the plnat so thats good,so opened the vents and left em again, il see whats hot and hwats not in a hr or so, but def flipping on weekend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not too bothered, id just like to know if its a pheno, for experience yaknow, now if it finished in 6 weeks, ud be regrettin sayin that, but havnt seen it flower yet so dunno if its a faster maturer or not, flowers the real test., well hopefully next week get some dosh, fan n filter kit, then boom flower, so maybe a after next money ill be flipping, fuckin finally, next grow deffo not even gonna bother till i have everything i need. mind u my plans chop an change faster than this northern weather


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

u dont need the filter till at least week 4-5 flower m8, u dint with the pyshco and i doubt it will be as smelly as that,has anyone grown the bbc out yet?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u dont need the filter till at least week 4-5 flower m8, u dint with the pyshco and i doubt it will be as smelly as that,has anyone grown the bbc out yet?


i think spooners has, yahman, but i neex an extractor, might aswell get the fan an filter kit, works out cheaper rather than buyin em seperate, an my room is pretty close to the front door, ur all livin in houses n shit, u could grow master kush without a filter full stop, and remember i got that bitch neighbor that is basically waitin for me to slip up, last time i had weed, was rollin a quick doob in the landing, and she came out like drugs are bad blah blah, i was way to stoned to even bother so offered her some, prolly didnt help things, her mans ok tho, even told me to just fuck her off next time sh moans at meh

let me know when ya got a mic sorted, we can have a chat on skip, wanna hear ur voice of sexiness


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2013)

iiKode said:


> let me know when ya got a mic sorted, we can have a chat on skip, wanna hear ur voice of sexiness


 you aint fucking worthey!, nrly had me tirton 720 setup but i need a new lead as it seems iffy, i got a ps3 mic i can use, u know the singstar one, its stadard fitting so bit gay like but if it works who the fuk cares!

il get a small deskmic at sum point,already got hd webcam so tiz all gopd, dunno it mite have a mic? havent checked but meh!

anwyays having a smoke then of to the grow house i go hey ho! late as fuk but 

better watch out coz thers junkies about!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so here i have 2 livers, ther touching 16 days old, the other 2 smaller are thd fucked up bbc i got off ikode in soil they got ther roots washed under the tap and repotted in coco, i think ther doing rather well for 8 days old dont you?
> not bad for sum1 who cant grow shit init!!
> 
> the livers are on 2.5ml per litre of base and 1ml per litre of calmag
> ...


Looking.good iceman v nice  is that bottle of rhiz a 1ltr or a 250ml?? I want the empty 1 ltrs bottle for my topmax lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Well good moaning bitches wat a gwaan growers. Fuck me bedrooms like its got the fuckin sun in it Lol deck making a shade today I'll post pics later this is gonna be some high tech shizzle off the bizzle ya feel me my nizzle Lol. Apart from that everything is fruity there all perky all me clones have rooted apart from one which in took 5 week in flower????? Its holding Itself tho so u never know gingers crossed Lol.if it roots she's a feckin keeper absolute peng lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Boooooooooooom soz kode I fuckin at ta lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Aint nothing better than that fuckin huge metal halide in the sky!!!! Getting bigger everyday now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

how the fuck you going to hide the smell? is that the neighbors house over the fence?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol yes it is fuck knows any ideas lmao thinking lavender plants or curry plants?????

They already fookin pong


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Pm new user


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

what ya rekon to a.noobs cuts?? A bit small?? Or.OK cmon lads feed back


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

are these anygood?......need to get a mh bulb today.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400w-LIGHT-W-MH-Metal-Halide-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-400-Watt-/281075113093?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item417161dc85


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> are these anygood?......need to get a mh bulb today.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400w-LIGHT-W-MH-Metal-Halide-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-400-Watt-/281075113093?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item417161dc85


If u want a shit bulb then Yeh Lol Phillips all the way green power master son T


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> are these anygood?......need to get a mh bulb today.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400w-LIGHT-W-MH-Metal-Halide-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-400-Watt-/281075113093?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item417161dc85


mate im using the omega HPS which is the same but in red spectrum and its a decent light for the price


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

yer if u wanna pay like 35 sqid for one.....ill have to see what they got in me shop later.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

yer i got them under a 400w hps now do i need a mh bulb realy ? will it make more diff....


Garybhoy11 said:


> mate im using the omega HPS which is the same but in red spectrum and its a decent light for the price


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i got them under a 400w hps now do i need a mh bulb realy ? will it make more diff....


it will make a difference in ur veg room m8 but i personally just use a 400w dual spec hps for vegging and a 600w red spec super hps for flowering and it does a good enough job without having to buy and change bulbs for each stage


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

ah well fuk it ill go and get a 400 mh ay fussed what sort it is tbh......if got some son t at good price ill get 1....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

and im never smoking scissor hash again....i litrly thort i was gonna die....fuked me up good and proppa......never in my life had anything as strong....i wernt laffing lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Hahahahb scissor hash is special stuff  the thing with Phillips is they last longer and give more linen output.. I've always bought the £15 ones but trust me you'll see the difference in the Phillips .remember u get what u pay for quality wise 

I wasn't dissin ya or owt mate then bulbs do the job well but if you want that bit better which I know u do get the Phillips ya tight rich cunt !!!!!!! Lol

And I'll say it again I've got a 600 mh spare if any takers just pay postage ????? Its a cheapo sun master tho looool


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

ahh id of had the 600 off u but the ballasts im running atm till get new ones are 400s


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahb scissor hash is special stuff  the thing with Phillips is they last longer and give more linen output.. I've always bought the £15 ones but trust me you'll see the difference in the Phillips .remember u get what u pay for quality wise
> 
> I wasn't dissin ya or owt mate then bulbs do the job well but if you want that bit better which I know u do get the Phillips ya tight rich cunt !!!!!!! Lol
> 
> And I'll say it again I've got a 600 mh spare if any takers just pay postage ????? Its a cheapo sun master tho looool


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

but yer with the scissor hash...dont think ill be having that again lmfaoooo dont meen to sound a pussy cos i dont realy smoke n what not but that shit sceard me lmao actualy thort i was gonna pass out.....missis sed this morning sed she wanted to try it thort i was fuking about.....i sed lol no im not even gonna let u smoke it after what it did to me lol.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol yes it is fuck knows any ideas lmao thinking lavender plants or curry plants?????
> 
> They already fookin pong


That's a prison sentence waiting to happen mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

not exactly well thought out like hahaha i'd dig it up n pot it then tent it indoors you nutter


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

Aye Don the cut's have got PM and have to go, I noticed this morning.

You can't see anything until you turn the leaves flat and look at them side on, then feint spots can be noticed.
I know it can be worked with but I'd rather have piece of mind like you say.



So the beans getting soaked today will be 3 reg Anesthesia from Breeder's Choice and 2 fem Dog from Breeder's Boutique.



I'm hoping for one of each out of the Anesthesia for a seed run.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Won't that kill em??? And no Yorkstar don't para me up.... the next door neighbour is sound should I just tell him what they are and if he's OK with it if I he ain't I'll dig em up and tent em Lol or should I just make a big cover for em and flip em me self now ??????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

The line up Lol and a shot taken through the Oakley's lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Can't believe no fuckers commented on me avvi ya cunts I think its bad as fuck Anyway Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

i was going to tell you to turn it the right way but thought it was funnier sideways :rass:


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

It is the right way ain't it???? Or am I not getting the joke as usual lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye Don the cut's have got PM and have to go, I noticed this morning.
> 
> You can't see anything until you turn the leaves flat and look at them side on, then feint spots can be noticed.
> I know it can be worked with but I'd rather have piece of mind like you say.
> ...


that's a shitter man, your lucky to have the fem dogs pretty rare these days lad. what's the make up of the anesthesia?




shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2767800View attachment 2767801
> 
> The line up Lol and a shot taken through the Oakley's lol


you've got nice fat trees in ya tent and you go n plant a one like that outside  wtf for?! what's next you gonna fly a rasta flag on ya roof!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It is the right way ain't it???? Or am I not getting the joke as usual lol


it wasn't to begin with


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And no Yorkstar don't para me up.... the next door neighbour is sound should I just tell him what they are and if he's OK with it


Lol, yer silly sod it don't matter what he say's about it the whole estate will be able to smell that in about 2 months with a wind change!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Anesthesia/Breeders_Choice/

write ups fuckin good yorkie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

@ don lmao I got carried away when I got my second tent and cracked loadsa beans bit daft really didn't have the room didn't want to kill em so chucked em out side. No one can see em in think and if the one in think can see em he a smoker anyway. Proper paranoid now


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

I'd get some Jasmine thrown out there as well to mask the smell then, if you intend to follow it through. At least a few other plants just so it doesn't stand out as much......

I can't really get on yer case, we got a 5 plant limit and at the minute I am about X times over that, and that's just whats visible jailbait cunt that I am...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

needlings seem to be getting worse looks like nut burn......only gave them half mill lol.....will go just water for fewdays now see if changes.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, yer silly sod it don't matter what he say's about it the whole estate will be able to smell that in about 2 months with a wind change!


Lol ahhh fuck em everyone round here smokes it anyway fuck it they staying put Lol...  Yeh but it will smell nice though won't it lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

i'm at my lowest i've been numbers wise in fuckin years lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I'd get some Jasmine thrown out there as well to mask the smell then, if you intend to follow it through. At least a few other plants just so it doesn't stand out as much......
> 
> I can't really get on yer case, we got a 5 plant limit and at the minute I am about X times over that, and that's just whats visible jailbait cunt that I am...


Cheers man I'll get some.. ahhhh fuck it gotta make the most of it ain't ya lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your lucky to have the fem dogs pretty rare these days lad. what's the make up of the anesthesia?


Aye TTT is a tip top lad, chucked em in for the cause lol. He know's he's got a sack coming.

Anesthesia is "Positronics Skunk/Afghan X Sannies Herijuana"
http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html

If I can get a seed run out of em a pheno hunt is on, the genetics are there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> needlings seem to be getting worse looks like nut burn......only gave them half mill lol.....will go just water for fewdays now see if changes.....View attachment 2767813View attachment 2767815


What did I tell ya aye???? But no don't listen bizzle Lol flush her with plain water then leave her to dry out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ahhh fuck em everyone round here smokes it anyway fuck it they staying put Lol...  Yeh but it will smell nice though won't it lmao


To the plod driving past with the window down aye! 

Or anybody who's handy with a size 9 and a front door to be honest.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

yer i was waiting for them to dry out and i have flushed them today......


shawnybizzle said:


> What did I tell ya aye???? But no don't listen bizzle Lol flush her with plain water then leave her to dry out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To the plod driving past with the window down aye!
> 
> Or anybody who's handy with a size 9 and a front door to be honest.


Fuck.off naaa Lol any way i got my 2 patterdales to protect em and me lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck.off naaa Lol any way i got my 2 patterdales to protect em and me lol


Size 9 and a T-bone then, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye TTT is a tip top lad, chucked em in for the cause lol. He know's he's got a sack coming.
> 
> Anesthesia is "Positronics Skunk/Afghan X Sannies Herijuana"
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html
> ...


i got sent a touch of the herijuana from a mate in the states and it ripped my head in two, it's fuckin strong stuff. real day wrecker, you'll love it.

i was a bit harsh with tip top a while back, i know he's a canny lad though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer i was waiting for them to dry out and i have flushed them today......


Say with seedlings all u need is your rhiz or root boost because they've got a tiny bit of nutes in em anyway and ur tap water has. Just next time from seed just gibe em rhiz that's is then when under them slightly yellowing all over u know there hungry that's when u gibe em nutes you'll see better growth... IMO that is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Size 9 and a T-bone then, lol.


Pmsl hahahahahaha fucknit I'm gonna make a canopy out of this thick black PVC ingot I'm gonna flip em 2night fuck it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

well yer....they was slightly yellowing so gave them bit more food and burnt them leafs was going pale green to yellow....so thort needed food....they was on riz and half mill anb with calmag....


shawnybizzle said:


> Say with seedlings all u need is your rhiz or root boost because they've got a tiny bit of nutes in em anyway and ur tap water has. Just next time from seed just gibe em rhiz that's is then when under them slightly yellowing all over u know there hungry that's when u gibe em nutes you'll see better growth... IMO that is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Just read up on them amneasia bens hmmmmm might have to make a purchase or I'll swap yanone yorkstar for a gth #1 original or fem blue dream there my best on offer lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

well flushed now ill give them bout 4 days and ill post nother pic.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

think ill have to ditch couple of seedlings just runts aint done much.....the acapulco gold seems to be the probs the bc is ok.......see how they go over nxt week if no imp ill ditch and grab few clones......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Them lower leaves won't recover just leave em on just check the new growth for darkish ends and keep at plain water...sound like she a light feeder to me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think ill have to ditch couple of seedlings just runts aint done much.....the acapulco gold seems to be the probs the bc is ok.......see how they go over nxt week if no imp ill ditch and grab few clones......


This nugga got clones coming out me arse lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

shld of stuk with 10 bc but wanted to try that gold....oh well....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

haze tho aint it?


shawnybizzle said:


> This nugga got clones coming out me arse lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> haze tho aint it?


Bubba kush.... and maybe a cheese or a blue dream?????

Haze won't be ready for months but trust me if it the same as the last twas sum gooooooood shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

what cheese u got?


shawnybizzle said:


> Bubba kush.... and maybe a cheese or a blue dream?????


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 8, 2013)

i ordered a litre each of ripen and bud candy. it came today but there was only 2x 250ml bottles of ripen but there was a litre of big bud worth £20. happy days, i only needed half a L of ripen for this run anyway lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got sent a touch of the herijuana from a mate in the states and it ripped my head in two, it's fuckin strong stuff. real day wrecker, you'll love it.
> 
> i was a bit harsh with tip top a while back, i know he's a canny lad though.


A bit more info on it......

[h=1]Anesthesia Cannabis Strain[/h]


"Anesthesia is the result of breeding the popular old school Afghani Skunk indica with Herojuana. It was created in 2007 by breeder Whazzup in an effort to keep the Afghani Skunk strain going as it had long been only available as a cutting from another plant. Anesthesia was selected as a Breeders Choice Selection by Dutch seed company Sannies Seeds, which has helped to spread its popularity and availability. When grown, these plants branch quite a bit and may grow wider and closer to the ground rather than tall before flowering at 9-10 weeks. Anesthesia flowers are dense and covered in crystals. They have a musky, earthy smell and flavor that is common in its Afghan heritage. Known for its strong, sedative indica buzz, this is a strain thats often recommended for painjust as its name would suggest."


Tip Top's got thick skin, I don't think anybody's falling out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Only got 2 off a good man . Its ghs cheese u can have the bubba tho mate. Go on attitude there Humboldt bubba kush see what u think??? I had a tiny sample mug what I snapped by mistake hung it 3 days and it was nice man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Hahahaha yes I'm.bored Lol look at that blue dream mother gonna have to yek some big clones of her she's massive Lol .and another Oakley shot lmao does the job tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

Spoon Email.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

IMC empty ya inbox mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

done..............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

got shit loads more chopping to do later.....not looking 4wd to it but got to be done......fuking stayin away from that scissor shit tho.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got shit loads more chopping to do later.....not looking 4wd to it but got to be done......fuking stayin away from that scissor shit tho.....


Send the fucker my way then Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

mate....didnt think the stuff was so leath....proppa fuked me up it did....lol...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

That's why us growers love it it only comes in small amounts its like gold dust Lol. Hang in to it till ubwann get fucked again lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Boooooooooooom soz kode I fuckin at ta lol


fookincuntbastad


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a prison sentence waiting to happen mate.


yeah if he plants curry plants outdoors, hel get nicked for being a terrorist paki


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Pmsl ikode had to mate couldn't help me self Lol. We'll just been caught txtingbthe knock off again ohhhhh fuuuuck dark day ahead for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a prison sentence waiting to happen mate.


and your packing taped up attick grow isent LMAO

wtf

morning ladies, went to main OP last night, few more clones dies but the rest look gravy, prolly end up with 10 few more days il get the prop bak over her, thining of making the buble cloner this week just gunna order a kids foam smimmig float for the bungs and im away il do lives in bubble, no need for prop it seems?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl ikode had to mate couldn't help me self Lol. We'll just been caught txtingbthe knock off again ohhhhh fuuuuck dark day ahead for me


So fucking pack it in then or stop moaning about the consequences if you don't give a shit, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and your packing taped up attick grow isent LMAO


And what the fuck do you know, silly sod.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pmsl ikode had to mate couldn't help me self Lol. We'll just been caught txtingbthe knock off again ohhhhh fuuuuck dark day ahead for me


jeez, shawn, i told ya in skype how todo it and not get caught, go get a tenner phone pay as u go, an text off of that, dont let ur missus find out u got it, delete everything off ur phone, take the pin off it, an ffs, only give her the D when ur away at work or summit.

or if u get a new girlfriend, tell ur missus she ur long lost sister, then u can have her round for dinner the lot.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And what the fuck do you know, silly sod.


 urr thata attick grow held topgther with packing tapes not very good? dont take a genius, but i forget your the resident google knowitall, who faild with his tria and had bud rot, so i guess ur grow space it top drawer! lmao,, watever man, i cant even be arsed arguing with you, like u said to indi otherday u lost all credibiity,, mate u did that LONG LONG ago, u need to realise u dont know everything about everything and with you mate google is not your frind it just makes u look a cunt.

now stop licking dons balls and grow somthing propper and come back to us with a fresh attitude, ur claims are horseshit and your opnions fall on deaf ears, u contracdict yourself more than fuk knows and well mate, u just make urself lok more of a cunt than i do, and thats saying summert.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urr thata attick grow held topgther with packing tapes not very good? dont take a genius, but i forget your the resident google knowitall, who faild with his tria and had bud rot, so i guess ur grow space it top drawer! lmao,, watever man, i cant even be arsed arguing with you, like u said to indi otherday u lost all credibiity,, mate u did that LONG LONG ago, u need to realise u dont know everything about everything and with you mate google is not your frind it just makes u look a cunt.
> 
> now stop licking dons balls and grow somthing propper and come back to us with a fresh attitude, ur claims are horseshit and your opnions fall on deaf ears, u contracdict yourself more than fuk knows and well mate, u just make urself lok more of a cunt than i do, and thats saying summert.


yeah this one time, ic3 went on camera by accident on skype, and i seen him duck like someone was shooting at him LMAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah this one time, ic3 went on camera by accident on skype, and i seen him duck like someone was shooting at him LMAO


OY cunt, dont u fucking start, lol,,

gotta house agian tonight, turn lights of for 24hrs, then back again tomz night for the flip! aww yeh! then teh clocks tickin, wen its harvested il be crashing ther the week, not gunna leav that much bud without a guard dog WOOF FUCKING WOOF


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So fucking pack it in then or stop moaning about the consequences if you don't give a shit, lol.


I know I know but I'm a twat and let me self fall for this other girl yano she's fucking gorgeous man model material . But like u say I gotta shut the fuck up and stop maoning .... man up bizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Why do you let em sleep for 24hr before the flip???? Just curious mate I've never done it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know I know but I'm a twat and let me self fall for this other girl yano she's fucking gorgeous man model material . But like u say I gotta shut the fuck up and stop maoning .... man up bizzle




woof fucking wooof hooowl


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY cunt, dont u fucking start, lol,,
> 
> gotta house agian tonight, turn lights of for 24hrs, then back again tomz night for the flip! aww yeh! then teh clocks tickin, wen its harvested il be crashing ther the week, not gunna leav that much bud without a guard dog WOOF FUCKING WOOF


get urself an american bulldog, but yeah u remember that, it was too funny mate, sat in yer robe on yer throne, then boom dafuk he can see me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why do you let em sleep for 24hr before the flip???? Just curious mate I've never done it


aparantly it resets ther internal clock for the flip, so im told, a lot of guys do it, same at end of harvest 2 a days dark, but anwyays im not ramming IMO down your throat its just something ive always done and i think it works, dunno but it gives em a lil boost in growth too, sweet

right black ops 2 ps3 lets go get my arse kicked, no cunst playing WAW atm, fucking love that game


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawn to his missus "didnt you ever learn to share when you were a child?"

missus "yebut"

shawn "GREEDY BITCH"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> get urself an american bulldog, but yeah u remember that, it was too funny mate, sat in yer robe on yer throne, then boom dafuk he can see me


shit so it really happened ? like really? wow


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aparantly it resets ther internal clock for the flip, so im told, a lot of guys do it, same at end of harvest 2 a days dark, but anwyays im not ramming IMO down your throat its just something ive always done and i think it works, dunno but it gives em a lil boost in growth too, sweet
> 
> right black ops 2 ps3 lets go get my arse kicked, no cunst playing WAW atm, fucking love that game


bet yer a right noob, whats ur ratio on kills? mine 2+ on black ops 1, mw3 and black ops 2 but blackops 2 is utter shyte


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit so it really happened ? like really? wow


yah it did, should av recorded it, was funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> jeez, shawn, i told ya in skype how todo it and not get caught, go get a tenner phone pay as u go, an text off of that, dont let ur missus find out u got it, delete everything off ur phone, take the pin off it, an ffs, only give her the D when ur away at work or summit.
> 
> or if u get a new girlfriend, tell ur missus she ur long lost sister, then u can have her round for dinner the lot.


fuckin ell, so speaks the voice of experience hahaaha


IC3M4L3 said:


> aparantly it resets ther internal clock for the flip, so im told, a lot of guys do it, same at end of harvest 2 a days dark, but anwyays im not ramming IMO down your throat its just something ive always done and i think it works, dunno but it gives em a lil boost in growth too, sweet
> 
> right black ops 2 ps3 lets go get my arse kicked, no cunst playing WAW atm, fucking love that game


this two days dark is bollocks man, nature doesn't turn the sun off for a couple of days does she?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin ell, so speaks the voice of experience hahaaha
> 
> this two days dark is bollocks man, nature doesn't turn the sun off for a couple of days does she?


its called common sense, something i happen to be gifted with, now go back to makin seeds in yer cardboard box.

nature dont feed all these coco nutrients, boosters, or plant plants in pots, dont think it germs seeds in paper towl either, but theres my common sense going off again.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this two days dark is bollocks man, nature doesn't turn the sun off for a couple of days does she?


 no a day not 2, im just syaing it summert ive always done and a lot of dudes, doo, if wer talking nature then should i gradually by 3 mins per night be shortening the light period? coz thats nature 3 mins pe rnight it get darker or lighter,

a lot of dudes do it so u reck its horseshit then don?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

a few pics of my 4 Blue dream clones, looking great  a cpl pics of my cheese clones these arent looking too good the leaves have some deficiency as they are growing out like this, anyone know what it is from the dodgy pics?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urr thata attick grow held topgther with packing tapes not very good? dont take a genius, but i forget your the resident google knowitall, who faild with his tria and had bud rot, so i guess ur grow space it top drawer! lmao,, watever man, i cant even be arsed arguing with you, like u said to indi otherday u lost all credibiity,, mate u did that LONG LONG ago, u need to realise u dont know everything about everything and with you mate google is not your frind it just makes u look a cunt.
> 
> now stop licking dons balls and grow somthing propper and come back to us with a fresh attitude, ur claims are horseshit and your opnions fall on deaf ears, u contracdict yourself more than fuk knows and well mate, u just make urself lok more of a cunt than i do, and thats saying summert.


My attic tent DOOR is held on with packing tape not all of it you fool, have you tried pulling "Jaffa Tape" off poly once it's stuck on? It's not happening, strongest duct tape you can buy.


I sprayed 1 random, pollen chucked, bagseed plant with tria so It's hardly a failure.
It's been proven to work since 1982 but you're too stupid to understand the papers if I gave you them to read.


FYI bud rot is caused by Botrytis Cinerea, it's airborne spores are everywhere and it is pretty much impossible to have a spore free environment without a sealed room.
3 days of intense rain after a 2 week heat wave tends to bring up the humidity a little, air intake coming from outside, bit of bud rot, no big deal.
Getting Botrytis has fuck all to do with my ability as a grower and if you used Google a little more and learned a thing or 2 all these years you wouldn't look half as silly as you do when you have these random Ad Hominem outbursts, every time you show yourself up.


What do you mean by "grow something proper", is this not grown proper enough for you?........




......how long have you been veging your so called "Big op" stubs for now and under how much light? 


You fucking mug, the day you call me on horseshit claims when you can barely fucking read or write cos you've spent half yer life smacked out of yer head and in prison is the day I exchange my head for a pineapple!
What bullshit claims have I made then Mr photographic memory all of a sudden!? If you can even remember what was said properly to call me on it I'd be very fucking surprised, let alone actually be able to read and understand the subject properly to call it bullshit.

3 words for you IC3, Dunning-Kruger Effect..............


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2767927View attachment 2767928View attachment 2767929 a few pics of my 4 Blue dream clones, looking great View attachment 2767930View attachment 2767931 a cpl pics of my cheese clones these arent looking too good the leaves have some deficiency as they are growing out like this, anyone know what it is from the dodgy pics?


i think iut might be calmag, ar you using rhiz? and not ph'ing anything?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i think iut might be calmag, ar you using rhiz? and not ph'ing anything?


all they getting now is 1ml grow and 0.5ml magne-cal per litre each feed, never used rhiz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no a day not 2, im just syaing it summert ive always done and a lot of dudes, doo, if wer talking nature then should i gradually by 3 mins per night be shortening the light period? coz thats nature 3 mins pe rnight it get darker or lighter,
> 
> a lot of dudes do it so u reck its horseshit then don?


gradual change mirrors nature's season that's a good plan you can finish plants faster on shorter light cycles.


iiKode said:


> its called common sense, something i happen to be gifted with, now go back to makin seeds in yer cardboard box.
> 
> nature dont feed all these coco nutrients, boosters, or plant plants in pots, dont think it germs seeds in paper towl either, but theres my common sense going off again.


alreet don't get out ya pram ya big babby. i don't know how to cheat on someone cos i'm not the type. now that's common sense and decency. 

where do you make your s33ds?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> all they getting now is 1ml grow and 0.5ml magne-cal per litre each feed, never used rhiz


one of the leaves looks like its got burns onit, and the yellowing like that is calmag i think, because N def fades the leaf it dont leave that greenish ting the the centre of the leaf.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

so what u saying then? more or less magne-cal?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

View attachment 2767935
judge for urself gazza, im thinkin it got abit of k def aswell, but i cant compare it as good as u can.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gradual change mirrors nature's season that's a good plan you can finish plants faster on shorter light cycles.
> 
> alreet don't get out ya pram ya big babby. i don't know how to cheat on someone cos i'm not the type. now that's common sense and decency.
> 
> where do you make your s33ds?


fairplay, but if you were to do something, not just cheat on someone u got common sense to cover ur shit.

i know we are all different, but im pretty paranoid, seems like common sense not to leave evidence lying around just feet away from the 1 person you dont want to find out.


decency? please this is the bizzle we're talkin about, hense the loss of common sense mwahaha


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so what u saying then? more or less magne-cal?


to be honest, i dont think thats the problem, might be strain dependant, ur ph might be off, ur using biobizz grow? or what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

I make horse shit claims and IC3 thinks that plants have some kind of internal body clock!?

I must really be wacky to have believed that Kenneth Vivian Thimann really did discover auxin back in the 30's, he must have been some genius "Jedi mind trick" lying bastard to have fooled Harvard until he died in 1997.

Wow the whole framework of botanical biochemistry is now fucked, drop everything people the world is not as we know it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fairplay, but if you were to do something, not just cheat on someone u got common sense to cover ur shit.
> 
> i know we are all different, but im pretty paranoid, seems like common sense not to leave evidence lying around just feet away from the 1 person you dont want to find out.


agreed, a healthy paranoia is a good thing, keeps you on yer toes and out the nick. or in this case not kippin on the couch.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> to be honest, i dont think thats the problem, might be strain dependant, ur ph might be off, ur using biobizz grow? or what?


i use plant magic old timer grow,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

yorkie n ic3 i reckon you two should just have it out, release some. i offered my boss out last night. agreed weak hands would be tied by a length of rope and just have at it. we'd gotten that far before but it was dark n raining so we never got to see it through.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gradual change mirrors nature's season that's a good plan you can finish plants faster on shorter light cycles.


 so how come nobody does that? im not about to do it on a commercial op like but u can test it out if ya want,lol, no seirously if itsa good plan why not? or arte u just been patronising?



The Yorkshireman said:


> I make horse shit claims and IC3 thinks that plants have some kind of internal body clock!?
> 
> I must really be wacky to have believed that Kenneth Vivian Thimann really did discover auxin back in the 30's, he must have been some genius "Jedi mind trick" lying bastard to have fooled Harvard until he died in 1997.
> 
> Wow the whole framework of botanical biochemistry is now fucked, drop everything people the world is not as we know it!!!!!!!!!


 uh oh yorkie on his soap box, look yorkie dont be a net hardman if you cant bak it up m8, seriously, if u wanna dance m8, u kow wer i live and are welcome anytime, if not shut the fuk up and stop belittleing people, coz so what u grew a large plant, yeh and it took u how long again? not a fuking 2 week veg was it? im not intereste din 6 month veg time its acommercail grow u tit, u go do a grow with a long veg for a strain that nobody will want to buy coz ita int cheese or berries, not saying it shit, well prolly will be if u grew it but, the point is nobody has heard nor will want it, thats the mentality of the buyers today.

anwyays yeh u have fun coz it wont be long as no way on earth that dog kennel u call a grow space dont glow to the heavens, and u see u take it wateevr way u like, but its a serious worry for u, u say its jail waiting to happen so is yours m8, but again your mr perfect so obviously not, 

all u have to do is stop being a cunt m8, but u cant, have a loose wire in your brain? dont u see that most of the page just tolerates u?

anwyas go suk my salty balls, have fun, i await your net grow, u mght get it finished by this time next yr, for what? a whole 11 oz woweeee


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

well this is the veg bulb i got......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

That's the basboy big.lad.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

28 sqid...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so how come nobody does that? im not about to do it on a commercial op like but u can test it out if ya want,lol, no seirously if itsa good plan why not? or arte u just been patronising?


people do do that, but it will affect the yield so most don't but it'll finish a sativa faster if it thinks the end of summers coming. not patronising ya man, everyone's reet edgy the day, self included.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahhhh been reading through and no offence taken boys Lol I ain't a cheat either 1st time and i didn't even tap it lmao .. just heads fucked lmao. We met a few times and have a lot in common never had it with a girl b4 so that's why its fucked my head up yeah I'm a twat I know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i use plant magic old timer grow,


U don't pH do ya u need to start pHing ur water and ec.levels


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice big fatti of dog = happy spoons


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

i've found a nugget of dog that fell off the drying rack, been off the weed for a while, if i toke it my head might explode, first ten minutes of that first high after some time off irt makes me jittery as fuck. anyone else get that or are all you lot constant tokers?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2013)

has been a hard day roading lol time to chill with a vodka and a double 00 joint i thinks.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've found a nugget of dog that fell off the drying rack, been off the weed for a while, if i toke it my head might explode, first ten minutes of that first high after some time off irt makes me jittery as fuck. anyone else get that or are all you lot constant tokers?


the sr loved it mate, everyone who had a taste couldnt get over the strength.

im not a constant smoker more just binge when i have it, i dunno bout jittery but i find alot of the time weed well good shit anyway makes me paranoid.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheers for that don


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah don it kills me off aswell for the first 10 min... But the smell... Omg the smell!


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I make horse shit claims and IC3 thinks that plants have some kind of internal body clock!?
> 
> I must really be wacky to have believed that Kenneth Vivian Thimann really did discover auxin back in the 30's, he must have been some genius "Jedi mind trick" lying bastard to have fooled Harvard until he died in 1997.
> 
> Wow the whole framework of botanical biochemistry is now fucked, drop everything people the world is not as we know it!!!!!!!!!


What do you know about botanical biochemistry have you studied it ....? arnt u a barman


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

i still cant get over strenth of scissor hash......i wernt expectin that...misis sez try some more later...sed fuk that aint doing that shit again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

glad it's not just me! 

I'll have to have a deeks at weedrus' feedback sambo  the canna cup guys tested it at 21.7% thc. mental when you think if you looked at an ounce and 20% is straight thc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Spark that dog up don get a fatty down ya


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> agreed, a healthy paranoia is a good thing, keeps you on yer toes and out the nick. or in this case not kippin on the couch.


haha, will keep his balls in tact more like.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i still cant get over strenth of scissor hash......i wernt expectin that...misis sez try some more later...sed fuk that aint doing that shit again lol


I either put it a joint with weed or smoke it on a pipe mmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm gimme some kiss-ass


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh oh yorkie on his soap box, look yorkie dont be a net hardman if you cant bak it up m8, seriously, if u wanna dance m8, u kow wer i live and are welcome anytime, if not shut the fuk up and stop belittleing people, coz so what u grew a large plant, yeh and it took u how long again? not a fuking 2 week veg was it? im not intereste din 6 month veg time its acommercail grow u tit, u go do a grow with a long veg for a strain that nobody will want to buy coz ita int cheese or berries, not saying it shit, well prolly will be if u grew it but, the point is nobody has heard nor will want it, thats the mentality of the buyers today.
> 
> anwyays yeh u have fun coz it wont be long as no way on earth that dog kennel u call a grow space dont glow to the heavens, and u see u take it wateevr way u like, but its a serious worry for u, u say its jail waiting to happen so is yours m8, but again your mr perfect so obviously not,
> 
> ...


You stupid fucking neanderthal grunt how does having a fight solve anything? I could beat you but that doesn't make me any less of a know-it-all in your eyes, you could beat me but you'd still be a thick twat with the growing skills of a thalidomite!

That plant was vegged for 6 weeks and flowered for 9 (like I said how long have your scratty little stubs been vegging for now? lol) and it's all gone, the mentality of your mickey mouse buyers is "cheese or berries" not guys who open and shut shop to whole estates, proper deals get done based on price vs quality and it doesn't get any simpler than that. 

Glow to the heavens!? See there you go again, what part of "LIGHT PROOF polythene sheeting" do you not understand?

"11oz wowee"? Well this plant.......

View attachment 2768040

that nobody can deny is a beast, only managed to produce this measly 6oz bag........

 

and believe me when I say any drier and it would have been fucked before the jar.
So your 4oz a pop from stumps that are as big as my colas proves you and yer scales are what have got screws loose!

Dog SCROG this next time IC3, watch and learn kid.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2013)

got the wife making me chilli for dinner, got a cpl grams of blue pit and a cpl grams of blue cheese, bought myself beers earlier, season 5 of breaking bad on ma laptop need to catch up b4 new season starts nxt week, thats my night sorted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

I need me some canner butter on crumpets Lol or in a big chocolate cake mmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

i only had a single rizz of it i was close to passing out cld feel meself going......never in my life had anything so strong.....ill have to c how much at end of finishing cuttin them....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhh been reading through and no offence taken boys Lol I ain't a cheat either 1st time and i didn't even tap it lmao .. just heads fucked lmao. We met a few times and have a lot in common never had it with a girl b4 so that's why its fucked my head up yeah I'm a twat I know


hold on. ur goin through all this and u never even went balls deep. ffs mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

stirfry for me.....bbl


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've found a nugget of dog that fell off the drying rack, been off the weed for a while, if i toke it my head might explode, first ten minutes of that first high after some time off irt makes me jittery as fuck. anyone else get that or are all you lot constant tokers?


i cant afford to toke all the time, specially with the prices here, nobody can, but yeah that first joint in a couple weeks, have myself convinced its laced with some kind of tripper, a good 2 hours into it an im back in the game tho, chain smokin joints, that does 1/4 of what the first one done.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You stupid fucking neanderthal grunt how does having a fight solve anything? I could beat you but that doesn't make me any less of a know-it-all in your eyes, you could beat me but you'd still be a thick twat with the growing skills of a thalidomite!
> 
> That plant was vegged for 6 weeks and flowered for 9 (like I said how long have your scratty little stubs been vegging for now? lol) and it's all gone, the mentality of your mickey mouse buyers is "cheese or berries" not guys who open and shut shop to whole estates, proper deals get done based on price vs quality and it doesn't get any simpler than that.
> 
> ...


i think ic3 would smash you anyday








@ic3 yeah yorkie would deffo have ur heed in ur hands







NOW FIGHT!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

chipper for me tonight, and if anyones interested heres my DOG.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @DST n @DGT etc did any of you lot try any of Highlanders caves crosses with the QQ/DOG/Livers?? Only ask as ive got 2x qqxDOG n 2x QQxLivers here n im quite tempted to crack em n see how they turn out when i get into the new gaff





iiKode said:


> hold on. ur goin through all this and u never even went balls deep. ffs mate


We did things but fuckin tell me bout it fam a lam proper pissed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> What do you know about botanical biochemistry have you studied it ....? arnt u a barman


The students in Spoons are barmen but regardless what has my vocation got to do with anything?

I'm talking to you on the worlds largest cannabis growing forum!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> We did things but fuckin tell me bout it fam a lam proper pissed lol


Did you mean to quote that saerimner post? Those are my crosses not highlanders.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Non didn'tean to quote that aswell Lol just kodes reply Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

thought it didn't marry up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol.I've had some.more.blueys to.cheer me up lmao typings getting kinda hard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

think i'm gonna join you! got 53 through the door today, my tolerance is getting a bit much mind after these am going to have a proper break


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.I've had some.more.blueys to.cheer me up lmao typings getting kinda hard


who took ur avvy pic?


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The students in Spoons are barmen but regardless what has my vocation got to do with anything?
> 
> I'm talking to you on the worlds largest cannabis growing forum!


ha ha ...its like u fukin own biochemistry and you are sad at its demise...ha ha u no fuk all real chemistry son


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> who took ur avvy pic?


The other woman, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha ...its like u fukin own biochemistry and you are sad at its demise...ha ha u no fuk all real chemistry son


What the fuck are you talking about?

You're babbling mate!


----------



## zVice (Aug 8, 2013)

Mum and dad fighting again...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> who took ur avvy pic?


The missis why????


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

yeah @ic3 when ur mics fixed we can go 4-way on a tranny hooker over skype, gazza n shawn u upfor it?


triitons are shit, had the ax720's and the 180's both times, the cable wore away, em cant fuckin remember what one it was, but they are irriplacable, looked allover the net forem, including ebay, but couldnt find em, the mic control broke on my 720's aswell, fuckin waste of 200+ worth of headsets.

had turtle beaches aswell, as usualy was warned about the left? headphone wears away, i think its the left one anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

ok so i'm going to sound like a divvy but how do i post on SR review forums, i can't see neewhere to type?


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow the whole framework of botanical biochemistry is now fucked, drop everything people the world is not as we know it!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]
I was referring to this masterwork of stupidity.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> Mum and dad fighting again...


one no's google very well and is shit hot at copy n paste, the other i think u will find has real education lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The missis why????


was jus wonderin, thot u2 wernt too hot now, if i were u id dump the little model and keep the houslady.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> one no's google very well and is shit hot at copy n paste, the other i think u will find has real education lol


to be honest, that is true. anyway its a fuckin plant, u grow it, feed it love it, why do we need to know how many strands of water tubes are up a feckin stem? just get on with it.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> one no's google very well and is shit hot at copy n paste, the other i think u will find has real education lol


u wanna get on skype? need to ask u somethin, try keep the trade talk to a min on here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

this threads like an episode of shameless crossed with brian cox's science show. fuckin love it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> Wow the whole framework of botanical biochemistry is now fucked, drop everything people the world is not as we know it!!!!!!!!!
> I was referring to this masterwork of stupidity.....


What masterwork of stupidity? 

I understand exactly what I was talking about, maybe you don't?

If you explain what you have a problem with I might be able to help you out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> to be honest, that is true. anyway its a fuckin plant, u grow it, feed it love it, why do we need to know how many strands of water tubes are up a feckin stem? just get on with it.


I didn't instigate anything today, just saying. lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

ha ha u got that shit as my quote in the above...ashamed of it ha ha knob


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't instigate anything today, just saying. lol


no i know, its just too much arguments, grow the way u want, feed ur plant ur own pish if u wish, if it works, then stick to it, if it dont then that experience.


im too tires of reading all these big words, just chill have a joint, jesus grow talk is becoming worse than politics.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha u got that shit as my quote in the above...ashamed of it ha ha knob


btw that quote was a comeback to ic3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

sambo help us out here man i can't see a box to type into or a reply button or anything when i'm on the review threads, i'm logged in what am i doin wrong?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sambo help us out here man i can't see a box to type into or a reply button or anything when i'm on the review threads, i'm logged in what am i doin wrong?


u aint got 50 post mate u need to post 50 in the newbie section before u can post anywhere else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u aint got 50 post mate u need to post 50 in the newbie section before u can post anywhere else.


I can see why that would work towards preventing bogus reviews, you can't just set up random accounts and bump yer own rep up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

aye i've just read that, wtf 50 posts for reals ?!? i might have to get into this sample and review thing like you did.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can see why that would work towards preventing bogus reviews, you can't just set up random accounts and bump yer own rep up.


makes sense i guess, be better if it went off buyer stats imo. is what it is a drug supermarket online, hardly facebook lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't take long to bump up 50 posts, ffs some of u guys must be on 50 a day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeh stick wiv the wifey she a gooden lads  And feckin el u lot talk some shit sometimes loooooooool how's we all anyway ???"


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't take long to bump up 50 posts, ffs some of u guys must be on 50 a day


what elseis a bunch of unemployed stoners gunna do?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't take long to bump up 50 posts, ffs some of u guys must be on 50 a day


bout 2hr actually lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u aint got 50 post mate u need to post 50 in the newbie section before u can post anywhere else.


Did u get that msg mate ?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh stick wiv the wifey she a gooden lads  And feckin el u lot talk some shit sometimes loooooooool how's we all anyway ???"


u wanna skype? got a good tranny if ur wantin to split again? jus ffs just stop lookin at my screen when shes on lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh stick wiv the wifey she a gooden lads  And feckin el u lot talk some shit sometimes loooooooool how's we all anyway ???"


But what about this mixed race thing? Ohhhhh she sounds hot lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> Wow the whole framework of botanical biochemistry is now fucked, drop everything people the world is not as we know it!!!!!!!!!


I was referring to this masterwork of stupidity.....[/QUOTE]

dont listen to him indi hes a cock, no real lmates so comes on here throwing big words about he googled like his gogle searches must be, big long words that make normal folk look thick, or comment to make u look like sub fucking cool!

u know,, total tit, he has contributed aboslutely fuk all to the thread or the lads, maybe the odd suk my balls ass kissing gift but nothing of substance or just coz he could, not like us lot even tho u lot are noobs, more spect than hes got fo sure

oh n smabo u cunt, i noticed yer missed call, just got in can u belive i went out and left the fucking keys in the door! with what i got in here too, was out owt 2 hrs, lol fucknut me, lost the grow house keys otherday too!!!!

im on my way to 50 posts getting ther fo sure


mixed race what??? na whoever fucking a nig-nog can gtf of my pals list! fucking thought of it,,spewww


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I was referring to this masterwork of stupidity.....


 dont listen to him indi hes a cock, no real lmates so comes on here throwing big words about he googled like his gogle searches must be, big long words that make normal folk look thick, or comment to make u look like sub fucking cool!

u know,, total tit, he has contributed aboslutely fuk all to the thread or the lads, maybe the odd suk my balls ass kissing gift but nothing of substance or just coz he could, not like us lot even tho u lot are noobs, more spect than hes got fo sure

oh n smabo u cunt, i noticed yer missed call, just got in can u belive i went out and left the fucking keys in the door! with what i got in here too, was out owt 2 hrs, lol fucknut me, lost the grow house keys otherday too!!!!

im on my way to 50 posts getting ther fo sure[/QUOTE]

So any roots yet m8, I guess not cos I bet well all hear about it as soon as ther is lol, just asking cos my m8 was askin


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> But what about this mixed race thing? Ohhhhh she sounds hot lol


not worth the amount of time u have to defend her against racism, when you absolutley agree with the racistslmfao


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I was referring to this masterwork of stupidity.....


 dont listen to him indi hes a cock, no real lmates so comes on here throwing big words about he googled like his gogle searches must be, big long words that make normal folk look thick, or comment to make u look like sub fucking cool!

u know,, total tit, he has contributed aboslutely fuk all to the thread or the lads, maybe the odd suk my balls ass kissing gift but nothing of substance or just coz he could, not like us lot even tho u lot are noobs, more spect than hes got fo sure

oh n smabo u cunt, i noticed yer missed call, just got in can u belive i went out and left the fucking keys in the door! with what i got in here too, was out owt 2 hrs, lol fucknut me, lost the grow house keys otherday too!!!!

im on my way to 50 posts getting ther fo sure


mixed race what??? na whoever fucking a nig-nog can gtf of my pals list! fucking thought of it,,spewww[/QUOTE]

im flippin 2 of the psycho tmrw after 2 week veg, so r u ?...be interestin to see coco vs soil...u givin 8 or 9 weeks?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> u wanna skype? got a good tranny if ur wantin to split again? jus ffs just stop lookin at my screen when shes on lmao


Just got a mate here at the mo will later tho FAM fo sho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> So any roots yet m8, I guess not cos I bet well all hear about it as soon as ther is lol, just asking cos my m8 was askin


shunt be far of m8, pik the plant and the cube sticks to it and lifts up also so mcust be summert going on down ther, need to hurry the fuk coz i need teh prop box for the livers, got id say 2 weeks left on the bbc before i have to flower, the livers are looking sexy, the physco are another matter, note to self, make sure ya timers aint onbakcwards duh! they dont like reveg m8


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> dont listen to him indi hes a cock, no real lmates so comes on here throwing big words about he googled like his gogle searches must be, big long words that make normal folk look thick, or comment to make u look like sub fucking cool!
> 
> u know,, total tit, he has contributed aboslutely fuk all to the thread or the lads, maybe the odd suk my balls ass kissing gift but nothing of substance or just coz he could, not like us lot even tho u lot are noobs, more spect than hes got fo sure
> 
> ...


So any roots yet m8, I guess not cos I bet well all hear about it as soon as ther is lol, just asking cos my m8 was askin[/QUOTE]


whats got up you 2night wankstain, u should no most this thread is shite its picking the few gooduns and they can become very good contacts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> im flippin 2 of the psycho tmrw after 2 week veg, so r u ?...be interestin to see coco vs soil...u givin 8 or 9 weeks?


 till ther done m8, last run was 8.5 weeks and wer puuurfect


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> But what about this mixed race thing? Ohhhhh she sounds hot lol


U don't understand id put a pic on but yano how it is she's fuckim gorgeous screwed my head up mate.and she a smoker knocks it out god I'm fucked in the head at the min ahhhhhh another 2 blueys


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> So any roots yet m8, I guess not cos I bet well all hear about it as soon as ther is lol, just asking cos my m8 was askin



whats got up you 2night wankstain, u should no most this thread is shite its picking the few gooduns and they can become very good contacts.[/QUOTE]

Was this at me or ic3?? Fuck all up me tonite m8, sitting chillin in my en-suite in the hotel smoking a j at the min, and I've already picked the few gooduns I need on here


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Why's these fuckin quotes all fucked up, dunno who's talking to who here ffs^^^^^^


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U don't understand id put a pic on but yano how it is she's fuckim gorgeous screwed my head up mate.and she a smoker knocks it out god I'm fucked in the head at the min ahhhhhh another 2 blueys


shawny mate how many of those blueys u eatin....10 mg diazepam...rite...an u not a benzo head...and u r takin wat 4 or 5?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> shawny mate how many of those blueys u eatin....10 mg diazepam...rite...an u not a benzo head...and u r takin wat 4 or 5?


Eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmm no (nodding head ) lmao I know I know only been 2 week and not everyday by the way I'm alright mate don't worry Lol if im still on em in a month give me a round of fucks promise ??? Lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmm no (nodding head ) lmao I know I know only been 2 week and not everyday by the way I'm alright mate don't worry Lol if im still on em in a month give me a round of fucks promise ??? Lol


not worried mate jus didn't know anyone could take that many from the off with no tolerance, u do wat u want mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> not worried mate jus didn't know anyone could take that many from the off with no tolerance, u do wat u want mate


Notnquitebwith ya on that one indomt down em all at once Lol I'd b out cold I'll just have a 2 or 3 throughout the day if ingeelingbstressed Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> till ther done m8, last run was 8.5 weeks and wer puuurfect


I use hydro and let them go 9 or a little bit more. Ain't got any more now tho so don't matter does it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I chopped a bud off the blue dream earlier a snapped one of course trimmed it and it stinks no grassy smell after trim or anything just strait fire lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I chopped a bud off the blue dream earlier a snapped one of course trimmed it and it stinks no grassy smell after trim or anything just strait fire lol


always does stink till it dries

mg yeh a few of the PE whould root no probs, so could get u a couple sent thru wen the time comes? if not its a wait for the livers m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> shawny mate how many of those blueys u eatin....10 mg diazepam...rite...an u not a benzo head...and u r takin wat 4 or 5?


hahah i've had 8, 10's so far today, feel fuckin grand. 

Ic3 i know you've had bother with your neighbours but just cos they black don't mean their all nigerian princes trying to rip your bank account. some say you aint a man til you've had tan 

i'm right wing and a bit racist, i'll take every man on an individual basis and make my own mind up except islam and muslims. that lot are fucked, and i'll have nowt to do with em.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

now that's an air cooled hood.lmaon and that's the ladies today lights off the extra 250 took temps to 31° today nooooooooooo what can I do.another extraction fam????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Good post there don i like.....yano I might pop anther 2 then have a haze joint mmmmmmm that will get me cozy then I'll Skype kode fucked out me tree lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good post there don i like.....yano I might pop anther 2 then have a haze joint mmmmmmm that will get me cozy then I'll Skype kode fucked out me tree lmao


lemee know cuz i need to go onto laptop for dat facecamfamalam


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

I m not racist either, travelled a lot but never behaved like an ignorant twat like many immigrants do in this country, there following the easy mney raping the benefits and housing...turned the town I grew up in into Karachi....so I move out....jus don't wanna be around em, I blame the government for creating this mess


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> always does stink till it dries
> 
> mg yeh a few of the PE whould root no probs, so could get u a couple sent thru wen the time comes? if not its a wait for the livers m8


Yeah m8 I've waited long enough lol, don't mean on u just feels like ages since I had plants, ill take the pe and wait on the livers if that's good wit u


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

the fuckin polish are the worst people i have ever met, at least pakis and noggors will chat to you, polish people stroll around like they are royalty, fuckin ignorant and arrogant cunts, when im at work theres alot of polish customers, they throw the money down on the counter, dont say a word, or just say something like 20 marlbro gold. no please no thank you, arrogant bastards. even had a guy when i ask him for if he would like a bag just go something like uhhgh, and no answer so i handed the fucker his shopping in his hands.

they literally have no manners.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m not racist either, travelled a lot but never behaved like an ignorant twat like many immigrants do in this country, there following the easy mney raping the benefits and housing...turned the town I grew up in into Karachi....so I move out....jus don't wanna be around em, I blame the government for creating this mess


Thankfully round my way there ain't too many of them. Aye the government have fucked it all up and it's only goina get worse i reckon, thing that fucks me off is throughout the building trades the cunts are workin for nothing making it harder for us to get work at any sorta decent price, them fuckers have cut the balls outta it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

U up for Skype or hangouts gay boy???*


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Thankfully round my way there ain't too many of them. Aye the government have fucked it all up and it's only goina get worse i reckon, thing that fucks me off is throughout the building trades the cunts are workin for nothing making it harder for us to get work at any sorta decent price, them fuckers have cut the balls outta it


my brothers a painter and decorator, he said theres some polish workin for some companies earning at least half of what he makes which is 12 quid an hour, so hes afraid if they keep pushing into the buisness he will be out of work, or worse be sweating his arse off 46 hours a week making mininum wage.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U up for Skype or hangouts gay boy???*


skip for 1on1, hangouts for an orgy

ill go on laptop now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my brothers a painter and decorator, he said theres some polish workin for some companies earning at least half of what he makes which is 12 quid an hour, so hes afraid if they keep pushing into the buisness he will be out of work, or worse be sweating his arse off 46 hours a week making mininum wage.


Some of themare workin over here for 50 quid a day, all thru the trades painters, joiners, brickies...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

U up.for an orgy.mg.?.Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

My avatar is siiiiick Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U up.for an orgy.mg.?.Lol


Only if u bring ur missus and this mixed race girl??


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Some of themare workin over here for 50 quid a day, all thru the trades painters, joiners, brickies...


It realy is ruining the buisness,but if they are paying forigners to doit cheaper, the prices of the houses, they are building better fucking be cheaper aswel, fuckin discrace imo,it would be like megoing over to poland andcutting everyones money in half, and ffs they are as poor as it is anyway.

im sure theres some dirty scum doing the exact same over here, i know they areworkin min wageatsome jobs that goes at least a tenner an hourfor anyone else, its like mexicans in america massive joke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Some of themare workin over here for 50 quid a day, all thru the trades painters, joiners, brickies...


Takes the piss mate its happening all over time to emigrate I think Lol.Cali here I come I feckin wish


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Only if u bring ur missus and this mixed race girl??


i already toldhim, 200L of baby oil,a camcorder and a kids swimming pool, but guess hes not got round to it yet


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Takes the piss mate its happening all over time to emigrate I think Lol.Cali here I come I feckin wish


go as far north asu canin america,mexicans are feckin worse than polish or pakis, they work for like a dollar an hour in some places, because they arnt aloud in america employers take da piss


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i already toldhim, 200L of baby oil,a camcorder and a kids swimming pool, but guess hes not got round to it yet


Ill film them two with the baby oil and u can play in the kids pool lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill film them two with the baby oil and u can play in the kids pool lol


yeah ok, so the plan, me in kids pool with 2 woman and u sat there recording like a saddo? thats a plan mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2013)

I fuckingbwish lads lmao jeeeeez stuffy alert


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah ok, so the plan, me in kids pool with 2 woman and u sat there recording like a saddo? thats a plan mate.


U wouldn't know what to do iiKode.....this is still shawny misses wer talking about aye lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

late night dogging?

View attachment 2768412View attachment 2768413View attachment 2768414View attachment 2768416

fuckin gutted to be losing this


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2013)

Why are you losing it? 

Smashed on Innis & Gunn. Lovely stuff. Cheeky joint here and there as well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

nice don

ya see yorkie thats a plant! unlike your shite


and yehmg no worrys let em root first shoudlnt be long threw a few yesterday but its my first bash so obv some are gunna kak it.
il get better  was thihkning of building the bbble cloner up, was gunna order a kids pool float thing for the foam o hold the plants then i thougt huh, why not get a pak of washing pots sponges and cut em outa them! got my main tub and the bits to cut out the holes (thanx ytorkie) so il make use of things i have about, theairpump i know have multiple stones and adapters for the pipes so im all set i reckon,


fuk me TT smoking a joint? dont say u actualy bought sum, or have u got fish gril ther with u, u dirty dawg!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2013)

Work got the the point that I went and bought some. Can't really afford it, but nee it.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

evening twats..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

You ain't smashing that are ya? That's a borrowed pic surely? Maybe ill get my lass to roll about in buds, n flog em for more hahhaha 

Tiptop I've had powdery mildew.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Work got the the point that I went and bought some. Can't really afford it, but nee it.


lol i guess, so are u unemploiyed agian yet? dont blame ya mate u seemed ratehr tsressed at the hwole thing, id say gow ork at mcdonalds lesast u know ur just a piece of shitw orking ther without having been reminded every 2 mins by a cunt! get fish girl round take ur anger out with sum anal pounding, often helps, or get a fleshlight, mine works wonder lmao



imcjayt said:


> evening twats..........View attachment 2768440


wait she looks white? she aint his nig-nog we been on about

oh wait wrong guy, duh"!


shit DON u had it too? wow, wtf, seems to be gannin rand dunnit blud?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

lol if i was to put pic up of my missis like that u wld all be cummin in ya pants lol.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> You ain't smashing that are ya? That's a borrowed pic surely? Maybe ill get my lass to roll about in buds, n flog em for more hahhaha
> 
> Tiptop I've had powdery mildew.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

cldnt be arsed to trim 2nite fukit....got one of these for veg earlyer ice.....View attachment 2768451fukin 28 sqid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

Aye sadly it was me that sent it round man, got a dicey cut. Didn't know it had it at the time. Then my plants developed symptoms, shit but what's done's done. I've lost all my cuts/mothers. Reet Ballache


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cldnt be arsed to trim 2nite fukit....got one of these for veg earlyer ice.....View attachment 2768451fukin 28 sqid


isent that a red spec? not mh issit? for veg?


suks don how can u tell its pm? that light flufy stuff on stems?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U wouldn't know what to do iiKode.....this is still shawny misses wer talking about aye lmao


shed enjoy me more than you,im a young stallion mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

Aye ice looks like rings of white patches


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 8, 2013)

Man that sucks Son. Hopefully you will find a source for some new girls without too much trouble.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 8, 2013)

yer its a mh...


IC3M4L3 said:


> isent that a red spec? not mh issit? for veg?
> 
> 
> suks don how can u tell its pm? that light flufy stuff on stems?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 8, 2013)

@ARDman,i need that to come through the box,cant sign the fairyfor it workin all day from 7am on sat


----------



## indikat (Aug 8, 2013)

imc y u got a sont T for veg? they are excellent mate for flower.....some will tell u to us it for veg and u will love it cf cfl......but man u gotta see wat mh does................I got livers, psycho and exo under 600w mh with T5 side lighting and I am gonna need to veg them for only 2 or 3 weeks....4 max.... omg they grow so much in veg its freaky


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Ur always up and about early indi, always the first post of the day lol

thank fuck its Friday, up the road home just after lunch and a few treats waitin for me when I get there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Man that sucks Son. Hopefully you will find a source for some new girls without too much trouble.


Already got my plans made gotta sterilise first and thorough then pheno hunting begins.

dog old stock
psyho killer bx
super smelly berry f1 hunt 

sog to begin with til I find some winners


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

morning people 

hash joints for breakfast are a tad much lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q05DGnEio3w[/video]

tune!  morning ladies.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

Time 2 flip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning people
> 
> hash joints for breakfast are a tad much lol


i had a dog bong and 3 vals haha 

Mornings all!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning fellas just chilling with.a haze joint and a brew ahhhhh Bliss  just made a claim for me backnfuck it y not everyone else [email protected] indi that is a mh bulb for veg its a son t but all Phillips bulbs are son t its the spectrum andnhes got the right one for vegging for sho fam a lam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Fairy been yet user????


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fairy been yet user????


yes and ffs bizzle you wrapped them cunts to death, still better to be safe than sorry ive already necked 5 lol now going postoffice to sort your thing out.

just got some royal afghan hash today, its nuffing like goldseal is super nice and strong, but pricey..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahahahahahahah I told ya you'd a scalpel to get in em lmao.good good. I'm waiting excitedly Lol  hmmmm I might have to pop a couple now lmao.
.
And Yeh how expensive?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes and ffs bizzle you wrapped them cunts to death, still better to be safe than sorry ive already necked 5 lol now going postoffice to sort your thing out.
> 
> just got some royal afghan hash today, its nuffing like goldseal is super nice and strong, but pricey..........


How pricey?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

. Dya rekon i got a bit excited lmao Wtf am I gonna do with all this hahahahaha oh Yeh grow n smoke it duh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice don
> 
> ya see yorkie thats a plant! unlike your shite


So about this pup from the same mother that's sat here in my kennel then.....




And these from the original litter that are guaranteed bitches.....




I don't see any Dogs roaming round your yard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning Yorkstar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Spoon those beans are in the air, should land the morrow.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

you must have thrown them pretty high, gravity works at 10m/s.......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Spoon those beans are in the air, should land the morrow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Need some coco for these beans but I'm waiting on a battery for the car to be delivered before I can go pick up a new tire because the missus put an egg in the side wall when she curbed it in Aldi car park last week.

Fucking Don's law right there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

DST said:


> you must have thrown them pretty high, gravity works at 10m/s.......


Aaaah touche!..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

here's my mornings work amongst watering 30 plants Lol and now I've.gotta piece this lot together the make a reflector for my vert lmao gonna be fun this is


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

...................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeh I want sum.of that user That looks creamy real creamy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh bit a Bud porn for the lads all blue dream and bubba kus 7 weeks on Sunday dayy 47; ibthinkn

Yeh in knowntonrotate the pics but fuck that far too much work after 3 blue monsters just typing IS hahahahah boooooom


Fuck it I'm bored and prooooooo as feckin time to make me a reflector lol. WTFnibe just rotatedbebery pic tool me ten feckin minutes


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice one yorki, hope the cherrys a female


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Nice one yorki, hope the cherrys a female


Well that "Smelly Cherry (BB) x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut)" bean is from the same batch that the purple 10oz Smelly Fingerez came from.



Be prepared for a good 12 weeks flower if it is fem.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that "Smelly Cherry (BB) x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut)" bean is from the same batch that the purple 10oz Smelly Fingerez came from.
> 
> View attachment 2769113M
> 
> Be prepared for a good 12 weeks flower if it is fem.


Fuck me 12 weeks! Lol it does look tasty as fook tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

first--sambo-- got the 50 mate pm me the link il do the thing

second- flipping main op tonight!!
thrid so making the bubble cloner, and have a question, so how far do i have the cut down, do i have the tip just into the water or just above? obviously pump stays on 24/7 but like i said how deep do i put the cut,
and with this way of cloning how come u dont need no dome over the top? i guess ur wanting root growth rather than leaf, so, just plain water u think or a weeak solution with rhiz and clonex?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me 12 weeks! Lol it does look tasty as fook tho


Aye that one is actually an 11 but the one just out of shot in the corner needed 12.
Heavy sativa influence from the lemon.

The one that may well surprise you if it's fem is the Exo x Dreamtime, that's some old rare stock from Tip Top Toker via Dura a while back. 
The ones that got grown out seemed to be pretty good by all accounts and there's only a handful of those beans left about, the silly sod mixed a few hundred beans together in a bag by mistake turning it into a ganja pick-n-mix!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeh yehnmine look sound aswell don't they.lads pfftttt Lol I know I've let mynselfnim itn for Ice there lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh yehnmine look sound aswell don't they.lads pfftttt Lol I know I've let mynselfnim itn for Ice there lmao


ures look sounds? what popcorn main cola? shit even yorkie can do better than that hgahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Pmsl you do mek me laugh u wish u could grow bud like me loooool 3 week left yet mate  but the freebie critical 1st pic is coming down on Sunday fuck it I want some free smoke naaaaa mean


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

ok had an eventfull night last night after i came off skype. found some slugs outside, so decided mhmmm ill put some salt on them, so put em into a tinfoil baking tray salt sizzeled them, then i thought, how about ph down? i never use it sureley a bit of that would be fun NO DO NOT DO THIS, the tinfoil turned red hot, had to take it down 3 floors pour it outside, then after this had to take 200L of water down 3 floors in a 20L bucket, just incase it started burning the neighbors fence, not a fun night at all, then a neghbor came out old woman, just as i was going in with my i love biobizz sticker on the front of me 20L bucket, ffs...............................stoopid kode

yeah then mins after this, i was staring at the patch i dumped it, thinking the woman was curios to see what i was up to, it started raining so didnt realy need to haul fuck loads of water down, good thing i had a bad as mutha fuckin cover story.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck fuck fuck! Iv been paid by cheque, cunt! Now I gotta wait till Wednesday to order my shit... Fuuuuuuucck!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck fuck fuck! Iv been paid by cheque, cunt! Now I gotta wait till Wednesday to order my shit... Fuuuuuuucck!


lol lesson! go cash converters lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol lesson! go cash converters lmao


Fuck that they take like 20% don't they?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck that they take like 20% don't they?


9% i think lol,, its a lesson ur on weekend, makes it even longer


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 9% i think lol,, its a lesson ur on weekend, makes it even longer


9% of £1500 quids a bit to much of a loss for me lol. Yeah I kno think it should clear by like wed/thurs. suppose a week or so ain't to much of a disaster, only flipping tonight so I think I 'should' b ok.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Kode you are a dick lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Smoking a bit of microwaved blue dream and its better than most of the stuff Ipay 60 a q for loooooool vent wit till she's done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> 9% of £1500 quids a bit to much of a loss for me lol. Yeah I kno think it should clear by like wed/thurs. suppose a week or so ain't to much of a disaster, only flipping tonight so I think I 'should' b ok.


 yeh should be reet,

im flipping tonight also, took dons advice and fucked of the 24hr dark,

so yeh flipping tonight! thank fuk, now the gravy shit starts, the bbc i got are going over road to a old ladys house across the way so il be flipping the livers in a week or so, i should see sum roots on the pe cuts tonight sureley lol fucking hope so thats fo sure


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/5698062/Burglar-left-bruised-and-bleeding-by-retired-boxer-72.html


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

i know shawn, i only added maybe 4 ml, but the whole tray filled up with bubbles, and the tray was red hot, had to put it in other trays to take it down stairs, fuckin nightmare.

@spoon fuckit dont be givin nobody % of ur paycheck, feckin fannys 9% is like 135 quid fuck that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Reet then, it's honey time.....


(maybe I did have enough for a blast on the tube after all Don, lol)


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Reet then, it's honey time.....
> 
> View attachment 2769181
> (maybe I did have enough for a blast on the tube after all Don, lol)


is that bud, or popcorn, either way it looks good enough to smoke, but i havnt tried honey oil or w/e it is, so i wouldnt know if it is worth it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeh ice don't need non24 hr dark just a waste of a day flip lol..get them liners flipped now I wanna see your 2 g colas lmao......

@ kode your fucking mad mate Pmsl fucking about with pH down n shit funny as fuck u deck need a smoke to settle ya self lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ice don't need non24 hr dark just a waste of a day flip lol..get them liners flipped now I wanna see your 2 g colas lmao......
> 
> @ kode your fucking mad mate Pmsl fucking about with pH down n shit funny as fuck u deck need a smoke to settle ya self lol


2g colas? lol more like 2 litre coke bottlesize colas m8, dont do popcorn shite, total waste of the plants energy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Reet then, it's honey time.....
> 
> View attachment 2769181
> (maybe I did have enough for a blast on the tube after all Don, lol)


Fuck that I'll have it lmao.... I've only done it once have improper had a good look up on what to do mate???? Not sounding like a nob or owt like


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2g colas? lol more like 2 litre coke bottlesize colas m8, dont do popcorn shite, total waste of the plants energy


Hmmmmmmmm we will see u ain't put one up as big as mine yet have ya looool I'm a beast in the grow room mate kushman style fam a lam


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ice don't need non24 hr dark just a waste of a day flip lol..get them liners flipped now I wanna see your 2 g colas lmao......
> 
> @ kode your fucking mad mate Pmsl fucking about with pH down n shit funny as fuck u deck need a smoke to settle ya self lol


yeah, i understand all the danger warnings now, fuckin path of grass outside id fucked, well, its out over a fence, but inbetween 2 fences, so the kids never stood on it or w/e, i was gonna put it down the sink beforeit got so hot, good thing i went for a dump, came back and it was fuzzing, then i knew not to put it doon the sink.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2g colas? lol more like 2 litre coke bottlesize colas m8,


Lol, more like Lynx cans you joker. 

You've never seen growing 2 litre colas!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm we will see u ain't put one up as big as mine yet have ya looool I'm a beast in the grow room mate kushman style fam a lam


HAHAHAHAHAHA, last night im aloud to talk all shit about his missus, but when i talk bout kyle kushman, boom thats a nono

cant wait to see the size of my colas, when i flip, if i can gonna get the 250 in there aswell for extra penetration, shawn ur missus would know all about that hhmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

There a gotta be 2 oz of bud there surely when I did it think I used 10 g of trim lmao..... YouTube knotty . Now he van make bho honeycomb the best I've seen look him up mateserious


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> is that bud, or popcorn, either way it looks good enough to smoke, but i havnt tried honey oil or w/e it is, so i wouldnt know if it is worth it!


It's the airy popcorn shite from the bottom of the smaller Two Toke that I let dry on the stump mixed with the sugar leaf trim.

It's good enough to smoke but the end result is even better, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There a gotta be 2 oz of bud there surely when I did it think I used 10 g of trim lmao..... YouTube knotty . Now he van make bho honeycomb the best I've seen look him up mateserious


Aye, Knottys honeycomb is probably one of the best.

He runs kilos just for BHO, lol.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> There a gotta be 2 oz of bud there surely when I did it think I used 10 g of trim lmao..... YouTube knotty . Now he van make bho honeycomb the best I've seen look him up mateserious


im eyeballing it at 1.4 oz there, yorkie who was closest?

remember shawn its airy shyte.

that would be one good thing about outdoors, all that trim, and bud you could have for the hash pile.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, more like Lynx cans you joker.
> 
> You've never seen growing 2 litre colas!


uh oh yorkie spreadingis unknowledagle trolling hate!lol,, sure mate i havent,at least my buds dont rot u cunt anwyays no go fail with your fucking has or watever the fuk ur thining of attempting


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im eyeballing it at 1.4 oz there, yorkie who was closest?
> 
> remember shawn its airy shyte.
> 
> that would be one good thing about outdoors, all that trim, and bud you could have for the hash pile.



Naaahh there's 2 oz there I know Lol.cmon Yorkstar yell us howuch is In there I'm squids in here lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im eyeballing it at 1.4 oz there, yorkie who was closest?


You were, it's 1.14oz.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You were, it's 1.14oz.
> 
> View attachment 2769193


Shawn, u just love it dont ya, mwahahahaha, suppose ur used to ur dense nugs that u throw crushed glass onto lmfao

yeah last round i had an oz of not popcorn, but kinda fluffy shyte, i seperated from the colas, and it looked like 2 oz compared to the oz of dense colas i had, just mixed em together and sold.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

yeh but thats with the bag,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Bastard you little jock cunt u got that bang on mate yehnyour used to that airy bud ain't ya..bum airy bud lmao.spot on mate


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but thats with the bag,


so about 29g altogether, i were still closest, what me prize shawn? should av bet onit.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bastard you little jock cunt u got that bang on mate yehnyour used to that airy bud ain't ya..bum airy bud lmao.spot on mate


shut ur trap before i start talking about ur kushman again....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Cmon then Ice show me your biggest cola you've grown then ?????


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cmon then Ice show me your biggest cola you've grown then ?????


hes just away on google images, hel be back inaminute hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

@ kode oi kushmans mine yanlittle fucker.....hmmmmmmm prize some of the finest Virginia


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ kode oi kushmans mine yanlittle fucker.....hmmmmmmm prize some of the finest Virginia


keep it mate, ill be off for days trippin on that shit, too strong and potent for me.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

its a mh bulb....to me mh bulb means veg,,,,,hps meens flower.....


indikat said:


> imc y u got a sont T for veg? they are excellent mate for flower.....some will tell u to us it for veg and u will love it cf cfl......but man u gotta see wat mh does................I got livers, psycho and exo under 600w mh with T5 side lighting and I am gonna need to veg them for only 2 or 3 weeks....4 max.... omg they grow so much in veg its freaky


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

sup all.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh oh yorkie spreadingis unknowledagle trolling hate!lol,, sure mate i havent,at least my buds dont rot u cunt anwyays no go fail with your fucking has or watever the fuk ur thining of attempting


A troll is somebody who posts controversial comments in threads with the express intention of causing a chaotic reaction to follow, which ironically is exactly what you've been doing over the last few months IC3.....

I'm pretty sure I explained Botrytis Cinerea to you yesterday IC3, your memory is getting even worse mate, you can't even hold on to information for 24hrs!
I'll say it again slowly, *ANYBODY CAN GET IT BECAUSE THE SPORES ARE* *EVERYWHERE!*

I have no clue what the rest of that crap is supposed to say because you can't spell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but thats with the bag,


Lol, how much do you reckon that bag weighs mate?

And remember when you guess that your plants don't really put out 4oz a pop!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup all.....


Dude.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Easy big lad bit late for u ain't it u been on that scissor hash again lmao


----------



## indikat (Aug 9, 2013)

the Yorkshire troll behaving himself as usual.......glad to see u can still type, why u using such cheap shitty butane for your extraction...cant u get lab grade stuff lamfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

I've heard bull brand is the cleanest butane in the UK!!!! Couldn't believe it myself when in heard it Cuz everything else they do is shit lmaoooooo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

lol na had busy day...fuked if im going on that again.....got more chopping to do tonite...buds lookin nice and ripe now....


shawnybizzle said:


> Easy big lad bit late for u ain't it u been on that scissor hash again lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've heard bull brand is the cleanest butane in the UK!!!! Couldn't believe it myself when in heard it Cuz everything else they do is shit lmaoooooo


fuckin skins dont even stick together, and the filters feckin fall apart.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm chopping my critical on Sunday 7 weeks Lol its just not getting and my light and I wanna smoke it Lol make a bit more room firnthe biggens lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> the Yorkshire troll behaving himself as usual.......glad to see u can still type, why u using such cheap shitty butane for your extraction...cant u get lab grade stuff lamfao


Also, for the definition of "Troll" see above......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Feckin wish in had a oz and half to playnanoutnelwith Lol thimk I'd gonkied or hash tho how do smoke your bho on a skillet pipe or in joints????&


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

fuk me i got shrooms growing in me pot...how they get there?.........choppin this girl 2nite proppa stinky cheese now......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've heard bull brand is the cleanest butane in the UK!!!! Couldn't believe it myself when in heard it Cuz everything else they do is shit lmaoooooo


You're quite right Shawny, it is.....



.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin wish in had a oz and half to playnanoutnelwith Lol thimk I'd gonkied or hash tho how do smoke your bho on a skillet pipe or in joints????&


Bubble pipe or vape it usually, home made light bulb vapes are better than my electric one for oil though.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

what u rec to them shrooms yorky?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking real nice bigjad are they magic shroomes???? Lol. @ Yorkstar yehbseen them lightbulb ones on YouTube they look good


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

fukin must be cos i didnt put them in there lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> Looking real nice bigjad are they magic shroomes???? Lol. @ Yorkstar yehbseen them lightbulb ones on YouTube they look good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u rec to them shrooms yorky?


Means you've got a good organic eco system in yer medium mate, shrooms are a good sign just don't try to eat em cos if they're wild spores then the chances are they'll give you gut rot and have you off work.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

im gonna eat them.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Means you've got a good organic eco system in yer medium mate, shrooms are a good sign just don't try to eat em cos if they're wild spores then the chances are they'll give you gut rot and have you off work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm chopping my critical on Sunday 7 weeks Lol its just not getting and my light and I wanna smoke it Lol make a bit more room firnthe biggens lol


just leave it a extra week mate 7 weeks is no good, plus critical is shite anwyays so infact prolly make no odds


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

heres some closer pics......look pritty cool tbh......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just leave it a extra week mate 7 weeks is no good, plus critical is shite anwyays so infact prolly make no odds


Was thinkin of letting it.go another week but yehbitbsupposenton be shit so I'm gonna chop Sunday Monday or Tuesday  the slags cominndownn andnimmhavimnsomenfreensmoke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

the master piece Lol  does the fookin job is say naaaaaaa mean


One word prooooooooooooo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> heres some closer pics......look pritty cool tbh......View attachment 2769237View attachment 2769238View attachment 2769239View attachment 2769240


On closer inspection it looks like there's a lot of rotting plant matter on top of those pots mate, yer organic eco system might stem from poor house keeping too.


----------



## indikat (Aug 9, 2013)

no those shrooms are nothing to do with the leaf material on the surface......more shite yman


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Humidity causes fungi down there don't it get a fam.blowing on the pots and stalks /,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok so you grind up your trim as fine as you can, for better surface area to butane contact ratio (efficiency).




Then you drop it into a jam jar with two holes popped in the lid, one in the middle to take a can of butane and one at the edge to let the air/pressure out.



The intention now is to dump a can of butane in the top of the jar and then filter the cannabinoid/solvent solution out into the glassware to evaporate off the butane.



Do this outside with gloves on because 1) your dealing with butane gas vapour and 2) your fingers will freeze and they will stick to the jar without adequate protection (I all ways have a towel handy).



Put the lid back on the jar and repeat the gas dumping and filtering until the butane starts to pour out of the jar clear like water.

Leave the glassware outside for the butane to evaporate and we'll get on finishing it off when the pan of water has boiled.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Check this popcorn cola out Iceman what's that nearly 10" at 7 weeks on a 10 weekers lmao got I'm good .....don't hate appreciate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> no those shrooms are nothing to do with the leaf material on the surface......more shite yman


So shrooms aren't fungi that grow in an ideal environment, usually where there is lots of rotting organic matter then?

"A *mushroom (or toadstool) is the fleshy, spore-bearing fruiting body of a fungus, typically produced above ground on soil or on its food source."
*
I've foraged kilos of Porcini in the forests of eastern Europe mate, try domestically cultivating those.

Again stepping in thinking you know what you're talking about.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

poor house keeping lol with my missis i doubt that.......girls have been left to dry cos im cutting them atm lololol thats why dry as a bone lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> On closer inspection it looks like there's a lot of rotting plant matter on top of those pots mate, yer organic eco system might stem from poor house keeping too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> poor house keeping lol with my missis i doubt that.......


I meant cleanliness of the grow room mate not the hoovering and washing, lol.


----------



## indikat (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So shrooms aren't fungi that grow in an ideal environment, usually where there is lots of rotting organic matter then?
> 
> "A *mushroom (or toadstool) is the fleshy, spore-bearing fruiting body of a fungus, typically produced above ground on soil or on its food source."
> *
> ...


ha ha classic .....lmfao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Check this popcorn cola out Iceman what's that nearly 10" at 7 weeks on a 10 weekers lmao got I'm good .....don't hate appreciate View attachment 2769283


looks like part of my Q mwahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

By the time the pan of water has boiled you should have something like this.....



But try not to get crumbs of weed into it with the wind when wet like I did.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

its spik n span lol keep clean cos of bugs ect even put fly strips round me pots just incase lol....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I meant cleanliness of the grow room mate not the hoovering and washing, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

rite i got chopping to do bbl.........


----------



## indikat (Aug 9, 2013)

judge in US rules that bitcoin are currency...good news for bitcoins and all that they can buy, probably means the will go up in price but who knows...http://rt.com/usa/bitcoin-sec-shavers-texas-231/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> looks like part of my Q mwahahaha


U ain't getting nothing but stalks mate and fan leaf mwahahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Pan o boiling water......



glassware on top and purge it while you have a smoke.



And don't be tempted to whip it either, you'll fuck it up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

here's the clones Gary perking up now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

I whipped mine inro budder it stayed at a nice concistancy didn't taste the best tho but fookin strong tackle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I whipped mine inro budder it stayed at a nice concistancy didn't taste the best tho but fookin strong tackle


What happens when you whip it is you can break down and destroy some of the more delicate essential oils.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What happens when you whip it is you can break down and destroy some of the more delicate essential oils.


Fuck knows I just seen this video on YouTube and thought fucknyeh I want some budder lmao literally had to whip it for 10 mins then just like in the vid booooom it all just stuck to the paperclip I was buzzin full om erection and everything hahahajaja


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

And that looks suspiciously like nearly 100% pure cannabinoids to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that looks suspiciously like nearly 100% pure cannabinoids to me.
> 
> View attachment 2769348


You havnt got that medicinal alchemy DVD have ya????? Cuz that looks like rhenshit they make well one is em antway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You havnt got that medicinal alchemy DVD have ya?????


No mate, not heard of that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

here a the budder I made ill find a link for the DVD but its like £150 or something are they mad nut rekonnrheybgot secret ways of making tinctures and wax And shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes its fucking fatty time and no mode I don't mean ya mam hahahaha and don't worry side burn freaks shesbgettin topped well maybenfuxkn it ahhhhh isidhdhdjososshdiiieidd I'm fooked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 2769360

Yes its fucking fatty time and no mode I don't mean ya mam hahahaha and don't worry side burn freaks shesbgettin topped well maybenfuxkn it ahhhhh isidhdhdjososshdiiieidd I'm fooked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2769358 here a the budder I made ill find a link for the DVD but its like £150 or something are they mad nut rekonnrheybgot secret ways of making tinctures and wax And shit


"Secret" unless you pay us.

Lol it's as bad as fucking Scientology, cranks!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U ain't getting nothing but stalks mate and fan leaf mwahahahaha


taking tips from ur own dealers, nice one mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Secret" unless you pay us.
> 
> Lol it's as bad as fucking Scientology, cranks!


Lol I know basically in think they just show unhaowntonmake bhonandnive hash really clean in there own way or some thing god knows Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OaVWFvcsvQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2769360
> 
> Yes its fucking fatty time and no mode I don't mean ya mam hahahaha and don't worry side burn freaks shesbgettin topped well maybenfuxkn it ahhhhh isidhdhdjososshdiiieidd I'm fooked


you couldnt handle my mam boyo


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

think ima just stick to biobizz for flower, feck it worked last round why not.

ohh shawn tried that twist supercrop, fuckin insane, so much easier, and alot harder to snap tops off, think ima try that take 5-6 tops off near the top to make the main tops heavier and better quality or whatver it does, this kushman has got some competition in his fanboy club.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you couldnt handle my mam boyo


I know tjatbfucker she's a 10 man job only joking  like I said don't worry I'll let unsamplenonenof them little prism shaped nugs trust in will not be disappointed fam a lam


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck it I'm having a fat pipe while I stick the glass ware in the freezer.



I'll scrape the rest after a brew, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck it I'm having a fat pipe while I stick the glass ware in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 2769372View attachment 2769373
> 
> I'll scrape the rest after a brew, lol.


Looks very.nice that yorkstar foul.have to show me one day how to make tjatbshit Cuz I ain't paying £140 for a DVD Lol did u look at it tho????? some dank dank gear get ya proper frass


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck it I'm having a fat pipe while I stick the glass ware in the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 2769372View attachment 2769373
> 
> I'll scrape the rest after a brew, lol.


that stuff looks lethal mate, well done, but i still dont believe in adding butane, and chemicals to hash, think ill stick with water natural extraction, just my opinion as i wont feel comfortable smoking bho or iso types of hash, jus not my sorta thing.

but u better enjoy that stuff, get a wheelchair as i suspect it will turn you disabeled for a few hours.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Oi I've told ya that hairy biker.lookin mother flicker.is mine.Lol since.using bio bizz I've noticed it go molasses in it nondoub at all u can smell it good stuff tho


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

Well that's it! Lights off..... Day 1 of flower


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know tjatbfucker she's a 10 man job only joking  like I said don't worry I'll let unsamplenonenof them little prism shaped nugs trust in will not be disappointed fam a lam


with the size of ur knob, ud need 10 men to compensate..........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi I've told ya that hairy biker.lookin mother flicker.is mine.Lol since.using bio bizz I've noticed it go molasses in it nondoub at all u can smell it good stuff tho


Speaking of hairy bikers I was working next door 2 one of there houses (the fat stumpy 1) a few months back. Seems like a right little odd twat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Go on badger get in there my son Lol..... @ kode. Know whatbunsayin but they VAC purgenallnthe butane out of it ..son if he offers u a pipe you'd be like naaaaa fuck off your hit it like a big black booty lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Speaking of hairy bikers I was working next door 2 one of there houses (the fat stumpy 1) a few months back. Seems like a right little odd twat.


kyle kushman? u were working in calafornia?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Speaking of hairy bikers I was working next door 2 one of there houses (the fat stumpy 1) a few months back. Seems like a right little odd twat.


?????????????? Mad head ....most bikers are sound as fuck mate prooer dodgy geezers lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on badger get in there my son Lol..... @ kode. Know whatbunsayin but they VAC purgenallnthe butane out of it ..son if he offers u a pipe you'd be like naaaaa fuck off your hit it like a big black booty lmao


prolly yeah, but i wouldnt go out my way to make it, bubble hash is good enough, if all this iso bho shyte is stronger then give me a pipe and write my address on my forehead cuz i aint gettin home without help.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

Pmsl I thought u were on about the hairy bikers as in that tv cooking show. Not jus a random hairy biker lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that stuff looks lethal mate, well done, but i still dont believe in adding butane, and chemicals to hash, think ill stick with water natural extraction, just my opinion as i wont feel comfortable smoking bho or iso types of hash,


That's the misconception mate, there's no butane left to smoke, as it's a gas at room temp as soon as it leaves compression it just bubbles and evaporates away.
The purging over boiling water makes 100% sure there's nothing left.

Butane is safer than using iso, iso is a liquid at room temp so has to be boiled off or evaporated with something like a hair dryer, you can't just leave it to do it's thing like butane. 
Then because iso has some water content you then have to try and evaporate the remaining water which isn't so easy.

There's no more butane left in that hash mate, it's solid pure cannabinoids. You can hold it up to the light and see through it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> kyle kushman? u were working in calafornia?


I wish I was working in calli mate lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> ?????????????? Mad head ....most bikers are sound as fuck mate prooer dodgy geezers lol


iv got a biker guy living accross the stree, ima sound weird here but.

basically he has a new bike every week, clearly doesnt work h may own his own biz or summit, but iv seen him and 5 of his biker mates acting dodgy in his garage, i was trying to see whats up, one of them seen me at the window and closed the garage door, im thinkin hes in some sort of crime syndicate biker style like sons of anarchy. hes also got 2 rottweilers, looks proper dodgy but iv spoke to him a few times and seems sound as, but he doesnt like leave his house on routine like most hard working people, not that id grass him in or anything if i found out he was some sorta mafia boss, id prolly get shoveled and put in a hole lmfao.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's the misconception mate, there's no butane left to smoke, as it's a gas at room temp as soon as it leaves compression it just bubbles and evaporates away.
> 
> Butane is safer than using iso, iso is a liquid at room temp so has to be boiled off or evaporated with something like a hair dryer, you can't just leave it to do it's thing like butane.
> Then because iso has some water content you then have to try and evaporate the remaining water which isn't so easy.
> ...


realy? i havnt read a whole deal into this typ of hash, all iv read is what i presume to be haters saying ohh butane will kill you etc, might have to do me own research and give it a blast if u garuntee there aint any extract left over, so that bullbrand stuff is ok to use? feck sake its cheap as chips aswell, this tun i wanna try some canna butter, maybe bubble hash, and if i can a bit of bho, so i can finally join in the conversations about all this fancy canna products that you simply cannot get on da street you get me fambladalam?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Honey topped Two Toke......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl I thought u were on about the hairy bikers as in that tv cooking show. Not jus a random hairy biker lol


why i misunderstood, good luck on ur flip, i should be able to soon, im thinking monday the 19th should be able to, i like flip on monday helps me keep track of flowering, every monday is another week added, and all week i just obsess over my plants so i know what week im on all da time blad?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Honey topped Two Toke......
> 
> View attachment 2769395


thats death in a bowl for me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Honey topped Two Toke......
> 
> View attachment 2769395



Gimme some naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Well gotta say it again my avatar is proooooooooooo next one is when they bout done I'm gonna get behind em with me cock out and everything lmaonproper style


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> realy? i havnt read a whole deal into this typ of hash, all iv read is what i presume to be haters saying ohh butane will kill you etc, might have to do me own research and give it a blast if u garuntee there aint any extract left over, so that bullbrand stuff is ok to use? feck sake its cheap as chips aswell, this tun i wanna try some canna butter, maybe bubble hash, and if i can a bit of bho, so i can finally join in the conversations about all this fancy canna products that you simply cannot get on da street you get me fambladalam?


The guys in the states get there shit lab tested to prove there's no adulterants in it, I could but it's pointless and too expensive for this shitty little bit that I'm just gonna smash in to myself.

If I get on making sweets/tinctures and liqueurs like I want to then I would, I'd strive to make the purest product possible which is not a million miles from this .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone want a load of clones ??? 
Blue dream I need to child her down but can't throw iybaway now a feckin root proooo


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The guys in the states get there shit lab tested to prove there's no adulterants in it, I could but it's pointless and too expensive for this shitty little bit that I'm just gonna smash in to myself.
> 
> If I get on making sweets/tinctures and liqueurs like I want to then I would, I'd strive to make the purest product possible which is not a million miles from this .


a lollipop that gets u stoned, id constantly be sucking on one(of shawns missus's tits), anywhere im not aloud to smoke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> a lollipop that gets u stoned, id constantly be sucking on one(of shawns missus's tits), anywhere im not aloud to smoke.


Hahahahahahab you'd know you'd want a cock shaped one lmao deep throating it hahahaha


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHA 
[video=youtube;tctgUr147zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tctgUr147zA[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Its allmabout finding then way of making perfect hash for me like likenthatl jellybean ice hash fuckkkk meeee


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Well ooooooooooosh!

Didn't see that fucker coming, won't be doing one of those again in a hurry.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahahab you'd know you'd want a cock shaped one lmao deep throating it hahahaha


only if it was a cast of kushmans......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> a lollipop that gets u stoned, id constantly be sucking on one(of shawns missus's tits), anywhere im not aloud to smoke.


You mean something like this?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 2769421View attachment 2769422
> 
> ...


shutup and just take my money.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shutup and just take my money.


Exactly!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shutup and just take my money.


Lmfao , love it kode


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Easy Baz....


----------



## indikat (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> realy? i havnt read a whole deal into this typ of hash, all iv read is what i presume to be haters saying ohh butane will kill you etc, might have to do me own research and give it a blast if u garuntee there aint any extract left over, so that bullbrand stuff is ok to use? feck sake its cheap as chips aswell, this tun i wanna try some canna butter, maybe bubble hash, and if i can a bit of bho, so i can finally join in the conversations about all this fancy canna products that you simply cannot get on da street you get me fambladalam?


one of the residues in butane is dimethyl sulphide, this remains in the bho (it doesn t evaporate), Butane is fractionally distilled from crude...so has sulphur contaminants...the butane will evaporate but the contaminants remain....so no bother if u don't mind a dimethyl sulphide as a potential contaminant...it has potential health implications.......pure lab grade distilled butane no probs


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> one of the residues in butane is dimethyl sulphide, this remains in the bho (it doesn t evaporate), Butane is fractionally distilled from crude...so has sulphur contaminants...the butane will evaporate but the contaminants remain....so no bother if u don't mind a dimethyl sulphide as a potential contaminant...it has potential health implications.......pure lab grade distilled butane no probs


is it easy enough to get though the lab grade shit?, i know u can get pure iso, but i dont fancy blowing myself up trying to simmer it off yaknow, but butane just evaporates in the air right?


----------



## zVice (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## indikat (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> is it easy enough to get though the lab grade shit?, i know u can get pure iso, but i dont fancy blowing myself up trying to simmer it off yaknow, but butane just evaporates in the air right?


mate I prefer the ice hash, but bho iso can be a blast, im only into weed for the health benefits these days, and the price I can get for it, so its not really my cup of tea as I like the natural ways, vaping bud or smoking kief blunts for me now....have been known to smoke crack out of a beer can in tha past so im not bein sniffy its jus a personal thing


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

indikat said:


> mate I prefer the ice hash, but bho iso can be a blast, im only into weed for the health benefits these days, and the price I can get for it, so its not really my cup of tea as I like the natural ways, vaping bud or smoking kief blunts for me now....have been known to smoke crack out of a beer can in tha past so im not bein sniffy its jus a personal thing


fuck knows, ill decuide when the time comes, im the same i just stick to weed, and try keep it as natural as possible, fuck yeah its good for ya! well thats my opinion, it aint any worse than fags so might aswell be one of ur 5 a day.


----------



## zVice (Aug 9, 2013)

Bhotards
Rize up for ice wax! lol




indikat said:


> mate I prefer the ice hash, but bho iso can be a blast, im only into weed for the health benefits these days, and the price I can get for it, so its not really my cup of tea as I like the natural ways, vaping bud or smoking kief blunts for me now....have been known to smoke crack out of a beer can in tha past so im not bein sniffy its jus a personal thing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

and thought i seena root too,. 25 down to this many LOL, first time, fek it, getting bubble cloner ready for tomorrow for livers and take summore of the ones at main op, started flower now, so the clocks ticking

the phooking physcod ont look happy LOL not in anyway shape or form, we will have t see how they do, fucking timer clusterfuk..




talking hash? il stick to el naturel with ice thanx fuk gas and oven and shit, why fix what aint broke eh!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Thats hash!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and thought i seena root too,. 25 down to this many LOL, first time, fek it, getting bubble cloner ready for tomorrow for livers and take summore of the ones at main op, started flower now, so the clocks ticking
> View attachment 2769433
> the phooking physcod ont look happy LOL not in anyway shape or form, we will have t see how they do, fucking timer clusterfuk..
> 
> ...



Aaahhhhhhh your clones are wank ya wank wanker lmao....environment must be wrong im gonna have Bout 12-15 blue dream clones if unwanted then?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Thats hash!!!!!!!


[video=youtube;YmhshTN-7hI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video] there u go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> Bhotards
> Rize up for ice wax! lol


We've got rize fan bet u don't like kushman the do ya lolh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

iiKode said:


> is it easy enough to get though the lab grade shit?, i know u can get pure iso, but i dont fancy blowing myself up trying to simmer it off yaknow, but butane just evaporates in the air right?


Filtered stuff is not hard to get but it just costs more money like anything else, butane evaporates off as in the sense that there is no more gass/liquid left, so you are not going to blow anything up smoking it and the implications of "inhaling butane" like what it say's on the back of the tin. 
There are still some residues in the hash this is why some people wash the BHO before using it in medicinal products, it's why the can says "near zero impurities" lol.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and thought i seena root too,. 25 down to this many LOL, first time, fek it, getting bubble cloner ready for tomorrow for livers and take summore of the ones at main op, started flower now, so the clocks ticking
> View attachment 2769433
> the phooking physcod ont look happy LOL not in anyway shape or form, we will have t see how they do, fucking timer clusterfuk..
> 
> ...


somethin must be wrong if ur only gettin what close to 25% success rate,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmhshTN-7hI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Thats hash!!!!!!!


Don't make me bust out Farmer John again! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2013)

Clear ur inbox ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Clear ur inbox ic3


done¬

anwyays bak to clone succces or lack of

to hot? 90%
to cold? 0%
couldnt give a fuk? 1000%
qauite possibly the worst cloinig attempt in the world! lol

well look at my first seed attempt? poo as poor can be,, clones will be the same, but tbh i cant give them the attention the needed, but il be taking the enxt lot here so il be on them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't make me bust out Farmer John again! lol


Who's farmer John Lol????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Who's farmer John Lol????


.........
[video=youtube;NJiIr3dwOvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NJiIr3dwOvQ[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

God knows wot u done ice something wrong jiffys too wet or cloned box too cold gotta Bea real warm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahhhhhh yehbseennitb mate but do ubrekon that's the same quality as that jillynean bubble hash???? Non way

and dry I've ISNA bastatd to get and expensive


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Leaves would help.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Easy Baz....


Hello Yorky , I've been making canna butter capsules , no taste , no waste, stoned off me tits after 5 !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhhh yehbseennitb mate but do ubrekon that's the same quality as that jillynean bubble hash???? Non way
> 
> and dry I've ISNA bastatd to get and expensive


2.5kg £30 ish.

http://www.chillistick.com/category-17/dry-ice-pellets-in-pack-sizes.html

It'll do a lot of trim will 2.5kg.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Hello Yorky , I've been making canna butter capsules , no taste , no waste, stoned off me tits after 5 !


Marvellous mate!........


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

3weeks with nowt on the grow, got withdrawals !, just had 4 sour diesel clones gifted me, suffice to say " I'm on the grow " . I'm desperate for a couple of exo & pysco clones ! . Using plagron bat mix this time round.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody tried these new chocolate chip Hob Nobs yet? 

They're a bit special.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody tried these new chocolate chip Hob Nobs yet?
> 
> They're a bit special.


they are sexy lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

I got zones u VM can have baz bhbba kush


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I got zones u VM can have baz bhbba kush


That's decent of ya m8, but I've been wanting to try exo & pysco for a while, just to see if its as good as they say !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

they gonna love that extra 250 Phillips master in there 850 watts booooom


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

leave would help? i thought the point was to try promotoe root growth rather than leaf growth? il get it right this next tim ul seelol, like i said its just like wen i started with seeds fucked up then got em right 3rd tim at 100%, il get these right, got the misted thingy from china too, same thing yman got on that guide he did, but anwyays buble cloner seems the way to go but i ave a cuuple questions
1.how far does tip of cut go into the water if at all
2. is its just plainw ateror would a weak rhiz and clonex solution in the water help?
3. wer to put the cloner, in teh airuing cupboard with 6400k above u think? or in main grow room?

and yorkie no need to be a patronising cunt all the time yano


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> That's decent of ya m8, but I've been wanting to try exo & pysco for a while, just to see if its as good as they say !


No problem mate I want.one.myself.intjimk.the list.is.as.long as.the immigration list Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> leave would help? i thought the point was to try promotoe root growth rather than leaf growth? il get it right this next tim ul seelol, like i said its just like wen i started with seeds fucked up then got em right 3rd tim at 100%, il get these right, got the misted thingy from china too, same thing yman got on that guide he did, but anwyays buble cloner seems the way to go but i ave a cuuple questions
> 1.how far does tip of cut go into the water if at all
> 2. is its just plainw ateror would a weak rhiz and clonex solution in the water help?
> 3. wer to put the cloner, in teh airuing cupboard with 6400k above u think? or in main grow room?
> ...


for a first time cloner i dont think the bubble cloners are the way to go imo, heated prop, small light and jiffy pellets is best for beginners.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

this royal afghan,double 00 mix is gonna be the end of me i think lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Jiffy pellets all the way man so so easy ....do u want me rk show ha his to do it ???,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this royal afghan,double 00 mix is gonna be the end of me i think lol


Yehbom top of 30 blueys lmao nut case lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> leave would help? i thought the point was to try promotoe root growth rather than leaf growth? il get it right this next tim ul seelol, like i said its just like wen i started with seeds fucked up then got em right 3rd tim at 100%, il get these right, got the misted thingy from china too, same thing yman got on that guide he did, but anwyays buble cloner seems the way to go but i ave a cuuple questions
> 1.how far does tip of cut go into the water if at all
> 2. is its just plainw ateror would a weak rhiz and clonex solution in the water help?
> 3. wer to put the cloner, in teh airuing cupboard with 6400k above u think? or in main grow room?
> ...


If you keep your random outbursts under control I'm refrain from being sarcastic when yer green finger turns septic like yer leg, how's about that?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2013)

Just flickin thru a few seeds I got here and might give one or two a go te fuck, they wer nearly all freebies, thc bomb and chocolate heaven maybe


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

I got choc heaven outdoors.now its loving life at.the min lpl


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just flickin thru a few seeds I got here and might give one or two a go te fuck, they wer nearly all freebies, thc bomb and chocolate heaven maybe


i just had a few oz of that choc heaven wasnt a bad smoke at all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Later's boys, movie time and feet up I think.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just had a few oz of that choc heaven wasnt a bad smoke at all.


Lol yeah I had a little bit as a sample of the road, nice stuff, that's why I'm thinkin maybe give it a go te fuck


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

coco heaven on the right morenimdiva leaves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

Fucking beans still haven't popped, cunts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> for a first time cloner i dont think the bubble cloners are the way to go imo, heated prop, small light and jiffy pellets is best for beginners.


 yeh i know im just trying diff method while i can mate, the props cumming bak here, i guess my room wasent hot enough as the box has never once steamed up, so il bring it bak here and put in airing cupboard same as i do me beans and stick the 6400k striplight over them and do it thataway



The Yorkshireman said:


> If you keep your random outbursts under control I'm refrain from being sarcastic when yer green finger turns septic like yer leg, how's about that?


 random? no yorkie ur always trying to make out u know everything about everything, i have told u on numerous time u know wer i live so stoip talking shit on a keyboard and come roud and we will dance, simple, u got all bitchy making bullshit claims about mebeing dishonest about clones u gave me, so firstly i wasent, 2ndly u gave them to me so i can wateve rthe fuk i want with them, u need to stop with all ur regurgetated web bollox, u read on diffrent forums, the guys on here who actually matter including me know ur not too bad but ur just too fucking full of yourself mate, honestly stop talking like u know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING and ther wont eb any issues, ive tried being nice and u stil get on your soap box, i offer u round, and u decline, 

and all u do is mention my leg? really? how u know its not healed? it might be? its not like but u know absolutely fuk all about it.

and shwaney mate ur off your nut having that in same garden wer ur op is, mate really? thats too many valium, fucked ur mind


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

did u check your mail mg?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i know im just trying diff method while i can mate, the props cumming bak here, i guess my room wasent hot enough as the box has never once steamed up, so il bring it bak here and put in airing cupboard same as i do me beans and stick the 6400k striplight over them and do it thataway
> 
> im not saying them things dont work, just that theres many ways to clone and ive always found the simplest methods the best, but you may love the bubble cloner, different strokes for different folks and all that jazz..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

@ Ice I had mine under a shaded 250-400 shaded NY other plamtsninmean and it mesas perfect for em steamed up all then time


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> leave would help? i thought the point was to try promotoe root growth rather than leaf growth? il get it right this next tim ul seelol, like i said its just like wen i started with seeds fucked up then got em right 3rd tim at 100%, il get these right, got the misted thingy from china too, same thing yman got on that guide he did, but anwyays buble cloner seems the way to go but i ave a cuuple questions
> 1.how far does tip of cut go into the water if at all
> 2. is its just plainw ateror would a weak rhiz and clonex solution in the water help?
> 3. wer to put the cloner, in teh airuing cupboard with 6400k above u think? or in main grow room?
> ...


leave about 6 leaves on em, so they can use the energy in those leaves to root? thats what i done, hense when u got em there were only a couple leaves onem, because they used the other ones i left to root. am sure yorkie or indi will be quick to jump in tho lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u check your mail mg?


Yep, u check urs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

thats maybe wer i went wrong, as it hought even the small leaves needed cutting, its cool next attmpt getting boxed of in the airing cupboard,

AND mg cummon sambo has trouble checking if his got poo on his bog roll afetr he has wiped let alone his inbox


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats maybe wer i went wrong, as it hought even the small leaves needed cutting, its cool next attmpt getting boxed of in the airing cupboard,


i think youmisunderstood, about them focusing on rooting instead of growing, dont put them under a big light as they will grow not root(or so iv read), youwere thinking less leaves focus them on rooting, idk if im right but what does it matter,u know now what to do.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

still chopping....top cola for ya,,,View attachment 2769542View attachment 2769543


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> still chopping....top cola for ya,,,View attachment 2769542View attachment 2769543


lol, I told ye it's a fuckin nightmare trimmin ain't it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Not bad big lad your back aching yet? Or thumb's lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> random? no yorkie ur always trying to make out u know everything about everything, i have told u on numerous time u know wer i live so stoip talking shit on a keyboard and come roud and we will dance, simple, u got all bitchy making bullshit claims about mebeing dishonest about clones u gave me, so firstly i wasent, 2ndly u gave them to me so i can wateve rthe fuk i want with them, u need to stop with all ur regurgetated web bollox, u read on diffrent forums, the guys on here who actually matter including me know ur not too bad but ur just too fucking full of yourself mate, honestly stop talking like u know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING and ther wont eb any issues, ive tried being nice and u stil get on your soap box, i offer u round, and u decline,


Yes random, you jumped in yesterday out of the blue and got told the same thing that you've been getting told since the beginning.

You've shown several times you don't grasp the concept of deception which is why you still bang on as if you have the high ground when you just really display your incompetence.
I'm not still banging on about it, you are in your random outbursts like yesterday and this now. 
You pipe down for a month or two and then rage in with the same parrot bullshit each time, how many times do you need the situation repeating to you before you actually stop persisting with this deluded shite?

We've been through this talking like I know everything bollocks before, if I don't know about a subject then why bother opening my mouth and try to talk about it?
I don't talk to you about web design cos I don't know anything about writing fucking code, but I know you do. So it's OK to for me to be talking like I know stuff when we are talking PC's and graphics and stuff in front of all these people who don't know yet when I'm talking about stuff I know about that you don't then all of a sudden I'm a know-it-all cunt that should pipe down?

*"honestly stop talking like u know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING and ther wont eb any issues, ive tried being nice and u stil get on your soap box, i offer u round, and u decline"* 

It seems to me that as long as I have some kind of knowledge and a pro active nature then you are going to have a problem with it.
That statement basically says (and I'm paraphrasing here)..... 
*
"if I don't understand what you're saying or have no experience of the subject then I want to physically harm you, if you decline to let me then it proves in my eyes that you don't have experience of the subject either and were lying all along"
*
Well you can go fuck yourself Mr thick twat thread police, pull your head out of your arse you pleb!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2013)

.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

had backache last 4 days been trimming lol and marks of scissors lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> Not bad big lad your back aching yet? Or thumb's lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

this is the haze at the min really dense nugs tastes like coca cola mixed with peng lmaon


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

yer my missis gave up helping me ...fukin splitass.....still got 6 to go gave up for the night tho.......fukit


Mastergrow said:


> lol, I told ye it's a fuckin nightmare trimmin ain't it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had backache last 4 days been trimming lol and marks of scissors lolol


 4 days what unplayin at get some bud clean scissor bad as fook and rapid


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 9, 2013)

yer well have to wait for kids to go to bed so start trimming then till bout 11 usualy do 1 plant a nite.......do have 10 to do....


shawnybizzle said:


> 4 days what unplayin at get some bud clean scissor bad as fook and rapid


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer well have to wait for kids to go to bed so start trimming then till bout 11 usualy do 1 plant a nite.......do have 10 to do....


Noobs ain't ya Lol I'll do 3 in a night shift 2;joint breaks fuck me gimme a Gram a sniffnillnd em all lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

Ill.be doing.a.wee.bit.on Tuesday


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2769571


Lmfao , I'm using that pic .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

. . .A lot.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm about comatosedr nits All


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2013)

phones screenshotbasmd as fuck


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm about comatosedr nits All


It's the third on the left I think m8 , ya nutter lol , night m8,


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;JvqkF_1YrK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvqkF_1YrK0[/video]

weak!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2769571


sorry mate, no offence but hes pointing at ur avvy.........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer my missis gave up helping me ...fukin splitass.....still got 6 to go gave up for the night tho.......fukit


you should think about drying some of ur bud without trimming, i done it last round, took an extra 2 or 3 days, but was well worth it once i sampled the untrimmed vs the trimmed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

yer all cunts!

simple

goodnight and fuckoff!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2013)

You still pissy ICe because you're the only geezer in the country who is being limited to downloading at 10% of your internet speed?  god that made me chuckle. The point of that statement is do not accuse others of claiming to know everything about everything when you often do exactly the same. I think the term is hypocrisy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You still pissy ICe because you're the only geezer in the country who is being limited to downloading at 10% of your internet speed?



waa waa no theyve mugged me off,, you know all this free net shit with virgin with that nigger saying double speed blah blah,, i must be the only cunt who had notifications ur double speed is soon blah blah then im on double speed blah blah then it turns out i not even getting it so stuck at 30MB and geting 3.5mb down speed

is that more precise AND DONT SPOIL FOR A ROW WITH ME YOU STUCK UP TOFFY NOSE MCDONALDS CHEF CUNT!LMAO
hows trix old man!

uh oh u edited, no ur the only dude who disagreed, just coz i mistyped a whole yr of bickering when u could have pointe dout my mistake,, wats he sent ua free smoke now ur backing the cunt up? really? fuku neevr did that for me?

anwyays long story short just so we end this
i get 30MB, and downstream i get 3-3.5MB as does anybody

end of story

even my old gbit server only got 100 each way max,,, my new 100 one only gets 10 max eachway witch tbh is more than addequate


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2013)

I might be a mcdrone but don't confuse me for someone who doesn't know computers inside and out you gimp legged chav bastard  sounds about right though, what provider doesn't do that kind of thing, even if it's just selling you a 30mb connection then telling you once you're into your 12 month contract that you're phone lines can only handle 10, but keep you on the 30mb contract regardless of the price if their 10mb offerings. Bunch of bastards really.

I'm ok, been smoking for the past week, done wonders for my anger and such. Decided to stik it as long as i have to. Got to take the gf to amsterdam for novemeber so until i have the money i need, i will do what i have to do. Pissing the parents right off though, understandable in a way, "oh you have to quit, you can't work there" blah blah blah, they're right, but i'm not a quitter. I will do what i have to do.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 9, 2013)

[video][video=youtube;r4ZFUsrZu8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4ZFUsrZu8k[/video][/VIDEO]

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS its lady gaga btw.

yeah ic3 sky told me id get 20mb download, so i asked specifically the paki, so you are saying i will get 20mb download speed, as in i can download a movie in minutes, he said yes, while im sat staring at my pc thats torrenting batman at 1.3 max, ofcourse i never told him that just said well my itunes account doesnt say what you are saying, then he blabbed on about peak times etc, i just shut the phone down on the terrorist prick, never in the 3 years iv been with sky has my download speed breached 1.3 mb/s, and they are "selling" us 20mb speeds, more like robbing us, but iv phoned once, and my mam has phoned a couple times about it, and every time they blab on about peak times, or some other excuse, my mam told them WELL DONT ADVERTISE WHAT YOU CANNOT SERVE, and they had nothing to say, anyway shes still paying for this ripoff internet shyteshyteshyteshyte jus makes me mad when "legit" buisnesses are robbing the public blind.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Awww gimp leg fuck now is it and I thought we was pals I'll remember come harvest you twat. Lol 

Na was a mistype Nd you road me for a year lol mad bustard and you getting more argumentative but il accept you saying I'm a hypocritical dude Coz me being wrong then makes him wrong so coming of you I will accept that with you being the thread wise one 

Sorry if waiting is worse than usual using swift key on me galaxy fucked me s3 so using s2 wife got other s3 I think s2 better anyways More solid for sure

Yeh get a break me and family going Scarborough in a wk or so not abroad by any means but a break all the same

So your sticking the job... Good man must be hard I've had cunt bosses and it's not cool just sick it up and grit your teeth 
You can always look for new work you never know pal I miss working big time 3 jobs at once that I loved in London fucking families and illness and 10 years later I'm fucked and broke had mortgage at 18 new car the lot so wounded but K love my family just not illness 

P. S.... IVE forgotten more boat tech than you have ever known....... Damn medication is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

here ya go freebie critical week 7 hmmmmmmm snips are at the ready Lol gonna gibe her 2 more days like its gonnaake a difference


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking perky as always fuck it yano fuck the neighbours duck the lawwww man Lol I'm letting em go all the way see howuch in van pull of her


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Ha ha shawny ur mad for having that growing in ya garden of ya op lol.
iv decided to chop mine down, it's to big to take it some where and plant it and the catapilers have had a much on it aswell. So it's goin bye byes lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Awwwwww sad time brother. Fuck em no fuckers catching me I hope anyway Lol or shall i flip em me self?????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

If ya gonna see it thru I'd jus let nature take its course lol.
i kno I will b a little bit gutted but needs must. Would love a few acers of land


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> If ya gonna see it thru I'd jus let nature take its course lol.
> i kno I will b a little bit gutted but needs must. Would love a few acers of land


I knownwhat u sayin mate but seen this Jorge Cervantes video where Thet harvest 3 times a year by covering there greenhouses with blacknplastic aonits making me wonder in could be a month or so ahead of the game yano


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah suppose it would be better to get it finished off and out ya garden sooner rather than later llol think outdoors start flowering in a week or 2.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

wont be around long but is cheeeeeap and still a good smoke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

double 00.time reminds me.of.the good.old.days this does its lovely.it really is

@ at spoons we'll.its.gonna start in 2.week I might aswell let em do there thing aye


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 10, 2013)

> i get 30MB, and downstream i get 3-3.5MB as does anybody


Once again demonstrating that you don't know what you are talking about  I pay for 10, i get 10. I paid for 8 in my flat, i got 8. I do not have a gigabit hub, just a 100 megabit hub, i get 100 megabit. I have to ask, do you even know the difference between MBps and Mbps?

If you've forgotten more than i ever knew then you must have forgotten everything cus you don't appear to know shit. Sorry. 

Just to really point out how full of crap your comments are, here is a snip from virgins site itself.


Notice how you get what you pay for? pay for 30, get 30, not 3.5

As i say, you seem to have a very hard time understaanding the appropriate uses of MB and Mb.



> 1.3 mb/s, and they are "selling" us 20mb speeds


You get what your phone lines can handle. so it appears that if the fastest you can ever get is 1.3MBs then you are getting an internet bandwidth of around 13Mb of the 20Mb you are paying for. Torrent software normally tells you your download rate in meabytes a second, 1.3, your internet company sells you the package based on megabits a second, 20. They are different units of measurement.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Bit a bud porn from bizzle aka daily pics lmao nice popcorn aye? And user imnsmashes off that double00 not had anything thatnstronfnforna while


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm thinking of taking a little bit more off before flowers show. What do ya recon to taking the next set of fan leafs and first lot of branches off the main branches. Think it will tidy it up a bit more and prob get rid of potential popcorn lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

@ tip toker fuck me strait over my head ain't clued up at all bout computers and stuff lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm thinking of taking a little bit more off before flowers show. What do ya recon to taking the next set of fan leafs and first lot of branches off the main branches. Think it will tidy it up a bit more and prob get rid of potential popcorn lol
> View attachment 2770123View attachment 2770126



Maybe a day or so but they gonna explode and cram that that tent go flip mode on them bitches


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Any 1 kno where I can get a set of them support rings from? Wilkos and the range have sold out


----------



## Meast007 (Aug 10, 2013)

@ spoon I would lollipop atleast bottom 6" depending on plant height


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 kno where I can get a set of them support rings from? Wilkos and the range have sold out


Use canes 1 cane per plant is all you need....you RAM the cane in right next tin the stem and tie all heavy buds ton that that how in do it ....but if not they sell tamato cages at bums and queers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

that's how you want em mate anything small.strip then do it again 2 weeks in


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah fuck it, I'm gonna have another hack at em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Good lad jus take anything small off and o mean anything just leave tops and nibmce fill ssidebshooys ..size depending of course


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

plants lookin nice shawny, just taken 50 cuts off the exo and livers....all labelled this time, pulled and trimmed moby dick (cunt to trim grow and shit smoke apparently so my all time least fav plant atm) lollipopped all my veg plants nd fed both gardens 5 hours of very enjoyable work, wife feeding me and bringing me coffee, now its off to the adventure park for some serious climbing...if ur under 5


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Look at this little cracker Iv jus got from b+q. 4". Will do nicely blowing up thru my canopy.... Might even get another.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> plants lookin nice shawny, just taken 50 cuts off the exo and livers....all labelled this time, pulled and trimmed moby dick (cunt to trim grow and shit smoke apparently so my all time least fav plant atm) lollipopped all my veg plants nd fed both gardens 5 hours of very enjoyable work, wife feeding me and bringing me coffee, now its off to the adventure park for some serious climbing...if ur under 5


Me and a m8 had quite a few OSS of moby dick indi, he thot it ws alright and so did a few others but just wasn't my kinda smoke, didnt really rate it. Can't even think what it even looked like lol and it was only a couple month ago....mustn't of been great I I can't remember it, always remember the good stuff


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2770170
> Look at this little cracker Iv jus got from b+q. 4". Will do nicely blowing up thru my canopy.... Might even get another.


yeah I got a couple of them too, not very powerful but they are small


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Me and a m8 had quite a few OSS of moby dick indi, he thot it ws alright and so did a few others but just wasn't my kinda smoke, didnt really rate it. Can't even think what it even looked like lol and it was only a couple month ago....mustn't of been great I I can't remember it, always remember the good stuff


Thanks mg, all the shite we sell to the easten Europeans for the 300 oz....they don't like the dence stuff as it don't look much weight in a bag ffs not complainin, all the good stuff goes bulk...this will change cos the good stuff is gonna get punted on the road...after this lot I am only growing livers exo and psycho and its goin on tha road


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

moby dick is big leafy colas, trimmed up it can look ok to average joe


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

The moby dick we had was cheap of the road, can't mine the exact price but they wer under 200 each. Them three nice strains you'll be growin, I'm thinkin bout popping a few seeds till I get a couple of clone onlys back. Thinkin about that chocolate heaven cos the wee bit I had was pretty nice and stinky and I happen to a have a seed lyin here

aye the moby dock we had was probly quite leafy, usually is when its cheap


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The moby dick we had was cheap of the road, can't mine the exact price but they wer under 200 each. Them three nice strains you'll be growin, I'm thinkin bout popping a few seeds till I get a couple of clone onlys back. Thinkin about that chocolate heaven cos the wee bit I had was pretty nice and stinky and I happen to a have a seed lyin here


I tried the chocolat heaven in a smoke off with dog kush a while back, it was the choc that hit hard prolly the thai genetics if ive got the rite one....fink thai weed is a bit dif. The dog was a nice kush if I remember correctly


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> I tried the chocolat heaven in a smoke off with dog kush a while back, it was the choc that hit hard prolly the thai genetics if ive got the rite one....fink thai weed is a bit dif. The dog was a nice kush if I remember correctly


Was more impressed with the smell and taste off the choco stuff but only had a little bit of it. Don't think I've really tried much kush


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

morning all.....just making some hash.........some seedlings aint loking to good......mite ditch few of the acapulco gold.....bc comming on betta tho.....think in future ill stik to clones lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Cheers indikat there getting there now..gimme 1 cut of each and ill cup your balls n juggle em lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lol think we all waiting on exo n livers ay........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning all.....just making some hash.........some seedlings aint loking to good......mite ditch few of the acapulco gold.....bc comming on betta tho.....think in future ill stik to clones lol.....


You must water then too much seedlings like it dry but humid Lol. I'll give ye sum bubba clones gonnaheve bluendreamnaswell inna week


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> yeah I got a couple of them too, not very powerful but they are small


Yeah they ain't very powerfull but perfect for my little tent


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

shld of sed spoony i got a little fan.....same as this lying about....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100mm-4-inch-Shower-fan-Extract-Kit-TIMER-Model-NEW-/290357324092?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item439aa5293c


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

on the gold...most have had nutburn leafs are brown....the bc going good tho .....the ag must not like been fed lol....there all on water atm still


shawnybizzle said:


> You must water then too much seedlings like it dry but humid Lol. I'll give ye sum bubba clones gonnaheve bluendreamnaswell inna week


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Wot do ya recon lads? Bit more?

Defo gonna get another one of them little fans for the other side.


@imc. What size fan is it mate? It wud make a good little intake fan that providing its big enough lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Ah jus seen 4" lol. Wud make a good intake that mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

yer i did have it as a intake at 1 time but dont use it now.........


spooningbadgers said:


> Ah jus seen 4" lol. Wud make a good intake that mate


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers indikat there getting there now..gimme 1 cut of each and ill cup your balls n juggle em lol


fuk that gay shit, u can buy them on tha road soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ah jus seen 4" lol. Wud make a good intake that mate


im getting 4" intake, ductings and everything all setup, just gunne get a 4" inline of fleabay 15.99 i think they are,, fuk it!!

did u flip last night spoon?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

well if spoony dont want this fan if its any good 2 u ice ,can have it....if its any good for your bigass room i dunno lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im getting 4" intake, ductings and everything all setup, just gunne get a 4" inline of fleabay 15.99 i think they are,, fuk it!!
> 
> did u flip last night spoon?


Yeah mate, gonna buy some boost today or Monday and jus order the rest of my shit when mi cheque clears. U flipped yeah?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> fuk that gay shit, u can buy them on tha road soon


Well someone aint getting a Bullock tickle hahahahahajaja fuck the road not in to that and ingot mynownnshit anyway spool fuuuuuuucccckkkkkkkk yaaaallllllll


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeh ingot a 4" intake INA 1.2 tent works fine


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

GET IN ARSENAL! fuck u City


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Just gave the out doors 20 ltrs Lol they can drink. Like Sambo on a Friday night and can only just het e hand round the stem titchmarsh ain't got fucknall me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lol looking 4wd to sein that outdoor plant in full bloom lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> Just gave the out doors 20 ltrs Lol they can drink. Like Sambo on a Friday night and can only just het e hand round the stem titchmarsh ain't got fucknall me lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well someone aint getting a Bullock tickle hahahahahajaja fuck the road not in to that and ingot mynownnshit anyway spool fuuuuuuucccckkkkkkkk yaaaallllllll


u will b when u see what u can buy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol looking 4wd to sein that outdoor plant in full bloom lolol


You.are I'm.like a dog on heat for it think I'm.gonna have to guards it in its last weeks with a 12 gauge Lol. There gonna be massive lol

Think the homemade compost helps aswell


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> GET IN ARSENAL! fuck u City


shit i always forget actually make that 70 a q lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> u will b when u see what u can buy


I know I know mate but inaimtna millionaire ya get me Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

evening newuser....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shit i always forget actually make that 70 a q lmao


Cunt..... Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate, gonna buy some boost today or Monday and jus order the rest of my shit when mi cheque clears. U flipped yeah?


 yeh ima use the bud candy and big bud i got and buy suma that topmax stuff, whos got a 4" going like?


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know I know mate but inaimtna millionaire ya get me Lol


u don't need to be rich to buy drugs on sr, u can get g s of stuff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

View attachment 2770292View attachment 2770293

tried my 1st attempt at taking cuttings, got 9 off 4 blue dream clones i already had vegging, i soaked the rockwool cubes in water took the cuts split the stem a little and dipped them in clonex before planting in the rockwool cube and propagator,

i'll be happy if i get even 1-2 that take roots


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ima use the bud candy and big bud i got and buy suma that topmax stuff, whos got a 4" going like?


I used to use topmax but don't bother now couldn't say it did much, same with boost, and I don't like pk 14/15, so save a shit ton on useless nutes, the plant makes plenty of its own sugar from light co2 and water....more light works bettr than additives with no npk rating ime....jus a thought, bat shit on the other hand is fukin great, an sambos ripen is a new one in my line up at 0-6-5 it has value


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

fuk me indi u get out wrong side of bed?...


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2770090
> 
> wont be around long but is cheeeeeap and still a good smoke.


i told ya mate,deffo should av it, btw got a little smoke here, and when i sniffedit,it blewmymind that little dense nug,ill save it for tomorra, you wanna jump on skip for a minute, dont wanna be blabbin on here.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> u don't need to be rich to buy drugs on sr, u can get g s of stuff


I know that in want clones not drugs in can get drugs.... Yeh eerm 1g of exo clone please lmao clones too pricey for that's all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

heres.one of my clones now about.a.week after.potting . Daddy's proud Lol2 more weeksnnnshell be reready for the flip


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lol well some ppl dont like helping as u wld say help out a nother brother.....fukin weed so far stuk up there arses...dont even kno how to shit it bk out......piss take realy......others trying to be betta than others....thinking there in the game......makes me laff.....need to pull dummys out there asses n grow up.....i cldnt give 2 fuks if u a posh cunt....or some fuka in a council house struglin to make ends.......id still help........if i had clones......or anything lying about i dont use , be happy to ship to ppl who mite find use of it as i have done.......lol ppl take riu toooo seriously.....thort this thred ment to be tight?????.....bore life a fukin bitch fighting whore house lolol.............oh n fuk all the haters , on me can kiss my ass for all i cere..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Well.said big lad it should be a tight thread and helping.each other out but other folk have to make ends meet other ways dont they. I'd happily helpnsim1 out for free I already have..nothing wrong with a trade either ya get me.naaaaaaaean lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't brother gettin stresses about it big lad just remember the ones who sort you back out the same ya get me just gotta find the right folk


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

Lmao...imc has got all the help he needed to get his first grow in now he's talkin like he's king of the fuckin castle


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

yer totaly.....but if u got like 2 mothers....what 15 clones of each...and like 4 ppl want 1 .....ant as if its braking the bank.......u aint gonna get rich growing lol what 4 5 plants?......even 10.....what that 3 4k? 4 grows a year.....loose change to me lol.....make more of buisness sitting at home than that.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

na far from it lad.....i aint bein no cunt just saying how it is on ere......all the help? asking a few questions ...witch i rep thanku too im just saying the bitching and being a cunt on ere....realy?.....any need......lke im betta than so n so ect ect......


Mastergrow said:


> Lmao...imc has got all the help he needed to get his first grow in now he's talkin like he's king of the fuckin castle


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

"People take riu too seriously"??? Ur the one spitting ur fuckin dummy out cos u can't get the clones ur after, if the money means so little too u and you earn so much get ur fuckin wallet out and buy them off the road ye tight fucker lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

ah fukit anyways aint got time to argue with kids.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lad ill happerly pay for the clones as ive pmd ppl and fukin sed that....mr kno it all.....


Mastergrow said:


> "People take riu too seriously"??? Ur the one spitting ur fuckin dummy out cos u can't get the clones ur after, if the money means so little too u and you earn so much get ur fuckin wallet out and buy them off the road ye tight fucker lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

me spitting my dummy out...pfffffftttt do u read this thred and all the bitching going on........if u read what i sed......i sed it makes me laff and whats the point.......nm


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

im just saying mg....some ppl are so stuk up there fukin arses trying to be in the game its unreal.........im betta than no cunt.....always sed that..


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

i think a lot of ppl wld agree.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

whats cracking bitches? how we all doing 2day? lot of bitching in here 2day aint there lol,
anyways ive got my booze and smoke for the night got a cpl mates coming over and gonna get smashed 
Bring it fucking on !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

il do ya some, i got sum in prop now u can have 30 bucks each LMAO


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

ah im just making some hash atm with a few leafs lad........sounds like good nite......


Garybhoy11 said:


> whats cracking bitches? how we all doing 2day? lot of bitching in here 2day aint there lol,
> anyways ive got my booze and smoke for the night got a cpl mates coming over and gonna get smashed
> Bring it fucking on !!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lol ice.......


IC3M4L3 said:


> il do ya some, i got sum in prop now u can have 30 bucks each LMAO


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah im just making some hash atm with a few leafs lad........sounds like good nite......


did u finish trimming ur whole crop yet big lad?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im just saying mg....some ppl are so stuk up there fukin arses trying to be in the game its unreal.........im betta than no cunt.....always sed that..


Why go on a big rant and not name who ur talkin about, no point beating about the bush


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

na still got 5 of the fukers to go...be doing some more 2nite.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> did u finish trimming ur whole crop yet big lad?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> na still got 5 of the fukers to go...be doing some more 2nite.......


haha its a cunt of a job aint it, hows the hash making been going this ur 2nd attempt isnt it? u tried a little the other day didnt u?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

who sed i was pointing it at 1 person..........?...typical example off ppl making it into sommert its not.......its like a bunch of slappers in a niteclub fighting on ere.......ment to be men?.......fuk me we all growing.....shld have just a little more respect for eachother.......thats what im saying....


Mastergrow said:


> Why go on a big rant and not name who ur talkin about, no point beating about the bush


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

yer made a cuple of little nugs otherday.......just letting this lot settle a bit and final sqeeze if bag and be scraping it out bit later.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> haha its a cunt of a job aint it, hows the hash making been going this ur 2nd attempt isnt it? u tried a little the other day didnt u?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer made a cuple of little nugs otherday.......just letting this lot settle a bit and final sqeeze if bag and be scraping it out bit later.......


yeh i cant wait till i harvest desperate to try these bubble bags out, gutted got at least 5 weeks or more to go


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> who sed i was pointing it at 1 person..........?...typical example off ppl making it into sommert its not.......its like a bunch of slappers in a niteclub fighting on ere.......ment to be men?.......fuk me we all growing.....shld have just a little more respect for eachother.......thats what im saying....


Wer in my post did it say person?? If u got a problem with a few people then why don't u just say who the fuck ur talkin about?? If wer all meant to be men on here as u say, if I think something in here or have a problem m8 i soon fuckin say, I speak my mind m8 no point talkin shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

hows the grows comming on?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer made a cuple of little nugs otherday.......just letting this lot settle a bit and final sqeeze if bag and be scraping it out bit later.......


So when we all gettin this bubble of the fairy then lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

i did speak my mind.........


imcjayt said:


> lol well some ppl dont like helping as u wld say help out a nother brother.....fukin weed so far stuk up there arses...dont even kno how to shit it bk out......piss take realy......others trying to be betta than others....thinking there in the game......makes me laff.....need to pull dummys out there asses n grow up.....i cldnt give 2 fuks if u a posh cunt....or some fuka in a council house struglin to make ends.......id still help........if i had clones......or anything lying about i dont use , be happy to ship to ppl who mite find use of it as i have done.......lol ppl take riu toooo seriously.....thort this thred ment to be tight?????.....bore life a fukin bitch fighting whore house lolol.............oh n fuk all the haters , on me can kiss my ass for all i cere..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hows the grows comming on?


yeah its looking good mate think i might have flipped my blue cheese clones a little early tho as they only about 1 and a half ft tall and buds are pretty small compared to the cheese i grew from seed, the clones in the veg room are coming on nicely now im gonna give them another 4 weeks then flower them.
i need to get a new camera to get decent pics up will do it soon for now im using my shitty old iphone


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

well any hash i make will be fairyd out.....and few nugs ere n there once stuff dryed......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well any hash i make will be fairyd out.....and few nugs ere n there once stuff dryed......


mailing list

#1 Garybhoy11
#2 Shawnybizzle
#3 Newuserlol
#4.........etc etc
haha

edit- this is obviously hypothetical and i dont condone any trading on the site


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Why go on a big rant and not name who ur talkin about, no point beating about the bush


whos got sand in their vagina tonight?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

my blue cheese was only like a foot wen flipped was 2 foot in end with strech.....they only a short growing plant anywys.....but mine was clones 2......ill have to see how these seedling ones grow.....in hight.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah its looking good mate think i might have flipped my blue cheese clones a little early tho as they only about 1 and a half ft tall and buds are pretty small compared to the cheese i grew from seed, the clones in the veg room are coming on nicely now im gonna give them another 4 weeks then flower them.
> i need to get a new camera to get decent pics up will do it soon for now im using my shitty old iphone


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i did speak my mind.........


Aye but held back a little by not mentioning what person or people its pointed at? Just annoys me cos its like bein two faced IMO, talking bout someone or people an ain't got the balls to follow thru an say who. Just annoys me that shit that's it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mailing list
> 
> #1 Garybhoy11
> #2 Shawnybizzle
> ...


you know we arnt the only ones reading this,hush mate,ifthis turns into a sr we are fucked,literally.

or im too fuckin stoned.............


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> whos got sand in their vagina tonight?


No sand ikode, if I've something to say ill say it m8 no point in holding back. Am I suppose to sit here and if I think something question myself if its ok to post it on here....gtf lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Whooooo glad i got phone call.And missed all that lmao you've both got points IMC in growers sharing there strains to get them about And giving tasters and what not and then mg and indi to too Cuz people will.pay for thatbwhoncant access it And just Another business. Nut for the lads on here the tight good lads it shud be postage only on a clone that's all I gotta say loooool.... love fence sitting lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

well id say the mag of ppl one ere...like a fukin woman with pmt..........fuk me i aint got to explane me self.....just read the thred lol........anyways......hows your shit comming on mg?.....


Mastergrow said:


> Aye but held back a little by not mentioning what person or people its pointed at? Just annoys me cos its like bein two faced IMO, talking bout someone or people an ain't got the balls to follow thru an say who. Just annoys me that shit that's it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you know we arnt the only ones reading this,hush mate,ifthis turns into a sr we are fucked,literally.
> 
> or im too fuckin stoned.............


 its kl i fixed it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No sand ikode, if I've something to say ill say it m8 no point in holding back. Am I suppose to sit here and if I think something question myself if its ok to post it on here....gtf lol


imjustmessin,im stayin well away fromthis disupute forget i was ever here. fuckin kehboardspace bar


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl i fixed it


no i mean everyone, have a little respect for the thread,and the site owner ffs.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

mg did you get that fing sent today mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

respect......think a lot need to lern the word.....


iiKode said:


> no i mean everyone, have a little respect for the thread,and the site owner ffs.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lol can enag all the bitchin that goes on in pm too........suppose ppl got there favs tho ay......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> respect......think a lot need to lern the word.....


imtalking about people openly discussing sending drugs over the royalmail, and i doubt any of use are using starbucks internet 24/7


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

fuck the site owner hes a cock..............


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck the site owner hes a cock..............


i mean this thread might be evidence one day.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> no i mean everyone, have a little respect for the thread,and the site owner ffs.


think u need to chil a bit m8 and realise when ppl are having a laugh if u read back on what was said b4 my mailing list cmment u wud see it was meant as a joke


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

lmfaoooo.......


newuserlol said:


> fuck the site owner hes a cock..............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i mean this thread might be evidence one day.


and i mean your a paranoid skitso, this aint evidence its just a load of people lying about growing..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> imtalking about people openly discussing sending drugs over the royalmail, and i doubt any of use are using starbucks internet 24/7


ur the one that just listed actual method of transport fs we cud have been using carrier pigeons for all the pigs know


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

yer i get u on that kode....some ppl are a bit open.......


iiKode said:


> i mean this thread might be evidence one day.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> think u need to chil a bit m8 and realise when ppl are having a laugh if u read back on what was said b4 my mailing list cmment u wud see it was meant as a joke


yeah wha ever...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Kode ya para little cunt shurrup Lol we all use fed ex and private haulage anyway ya dick Lol.. how are we e seen my pics I put on earlier??????


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

this thread is the fastest moving in the site meaning more hits than any meaning more money for rolli


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

u make me laff lad....


newuserlol said:


> and i mean your a paranoid skitso, this aint evidence its just a load of people lying about growing..........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and i mean your a paranoid skitso, this aint evidence its just a load of people lying about growing..........[/QUOTE
> yeah fuckin googleimages, theres just too many


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

obcorse it is...got to be the no1 site growing wise, in the world.......and prob the uk thred is the best one on ere.....


newuserlol said:


> this thread is the fastest moving in the site meaning more hits than any meaning more money for rolli


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Kode ya para little cunt shurrup Lol we all use fed ex and private haulage anyway ya dick Lol.. how are we e seen my pics I put on earlier??????


fuckinhell i canrt believe ur gonna flower that thing outside.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah wha ever...


think ya find kode has had a long tolerance break and is now having a smoke and getting abit para it happens to most of us, me included after a long tolerance break.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

anyways few things to do...bbl.....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> think ya find kode has had a long tolerance break and is now having a smoke and getting abit para it happens to most of us, me included after a long tolerance break.


what he said,anyway imoff to bed need to be up early and not stoned,again been up for34 hours ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and i mean your a paranoid skitso, this aint evidence its just a load of people lying about growing..........


Ye units world of war craft but in a growing weed sort of way Lol fuck me i don't even smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well id say the mag of ppl one ere...like a fukin woman with pmt..........fuk me i aint got to explane me self.....just read the thred lol........anyways......hows your shit comming on mg?.....


No u ain't got to explain urself, just sayin if it wer me I would. I ain't got no shit m8, had to pull it all incase the cops came due a little mishap


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuckinhell i canrt believe ur gonna flower that thing outside.


In the words of smokey ......iiii dont give a fuuuuuck Lol

Yeh youl some won't ya tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what he said,anyway imoff to bed need to be up early and not stoned,again been up for34 hours ffs


Do uwant me to send you 2 blueys to get ya to sleep lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

ah man soz to ere that......


Mastergrow said:


> No u ain't got to explain urself, just sayin if it wer me I would. I ain't got no shit m8, had to pull it all incase the cops came due a little mishap


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man soz to ere that......


I had clone onlys, fairyed them out and now I've got none, don't see me spitting my dummy out about it tho....they will come


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Will they????? How much u paying Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I had clone onlys, fairyed them out and now I've got none, don't see me spitting my dummy out about it tho....they will come



cunt!

im bringing prop box back tomorrow and taking livers cuts, going in airing cupboard under blue spec same as i dont my beans, so neevr fear, im sure i wont get thru a full bottle of clonex without 1 clone!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Will they????? How much u paying Lol


They will....and considerably less than u lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cunt!
> 
> im bringing prop box back tomorrow and taking livers cuts, going in airing cupboard under blue spec same as i dont my beans, so neevr fear, im sure i wont get thru a full bottle of clonex without 1 clone!


Ive no fear ic3, I know ur tryin m8, the waits maybe a good thing anyway in my position


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeh Ice just keep it nice n warm and don't have the light directly above the dome and before you put any cutting In a jiffy make sure unsqueeze it till it stopped dripping Cuz they soak up too much water then if unseee them dry up pour a tiny bit if water in the bottommandntjeyl soak it up.....where day live I'll come n show ya lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> They will....and considerably less than u lol


I aint paying fuck all for a clone mate soooooo boooooom. Ya cunyo


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

He had too low a humidity last time that's what went wrong, no mist/steam on the lid, the reason for that probly cos of low temps, def need to keep em warmer


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I aint paying fuck all for a clone mate soooooo boooooom. Ya cunyo


But yer willing to juggle someone's balls for one u said, aye? Fuck that think ill pay


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Any 1 seen these before? Jus bought a couple for a quid each, thought they might come in handy 1 day.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> But yer willing to juggle someone's balls for one u said, aye? Fuck that think ill pay


Have u ever juggled balls????? Its good fun lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have u ever juggled balls????? Its good fun lmao


Only my own shawny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Yehbthey.worknalrivjt for what they.are mate that second tub will fill.with water son they defo wotk mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 seen these before? Jus bought a couple for a quid each, thought they might come in handy 1 day.
> View attachment 2770430


 doesnt a wet or dry towek do same job? too humid u hang a dry towel, to dry uhang a wet towel?


anwyays yehil get cuts sorte for ya guys just bear with me, first tim n all, so my plan is

get prop bak here and take sum snips slice the ends up and dip in clonex, then stick in jiffys in the airing cupboard and have the striplight over em, its only a 24 watter but ive foud its exellent for seedlings ect, u think have cuts in dark for a dasy or 2 or just have the light nr them?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeh slice the stemnatnan angle a sharp.angle 45° scare the stem very slightly so it skins it. Put a little slit in the end of your cutting not big just a small one.. and soak em in clonex leave em in it for about 15 seconds and proper work it in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Right then 2 blueys and a fatty of haze  mmmm mmmmmmmm


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> na far from it lad.....i aint bein no cunt just saying how it is on ere......all the help? asking a few questions ...witch i rep thanku too im just saying the bitching and being a cunt on ere....realy?.....any need......lke im betta than so n so ect ect......


that shit from imc was directed at me....he pm d me asking for clone onlys...I said id let him know, I then pointed out the sr, u r an inexperienced grower non smoker bin on here few minutes talking shit then beggin then showin ur true colours....you need more patience


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Last dog spliff and only a couple of pit joints left....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Shurrrrup fuckimn ellich aswell talk ton theissis lmao any way  49 days 2motra think I've found a 8 weeker maybe 9 fo sho

I know quality shit nut camera phone yano


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

had some proper flake yday, the real deal i didnt buy any jus me mate popped round with a few oz and sorted me a few lines omg it was nice, 1750 a oz works out 62 a gram and this is 100 a g shit all day long.

proper gear uk to uk on the road go's from 120-140!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Ivebhad proper flake once it was proper wrapped up and whennthengeezer passed it my mate in could smell.it we had a little line in was wired for bout 3 hour well all night to be honest ..... then the twat cut it all up nob head lol


Can't beat the real flake bake yano when I've had that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

the best of coke unless you keep sniffing it will wear out buzzwise, withing 20-30min.

huge lines maybe a tad longer.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ivebhad proper flake once it was proper wrapped up and whennthengeezer passed it my mate in could smell.it we had a little line in was wired for bout 3 hour well all night to be honest ..... then the twat cut it all up nob head lol
> 
> 
> Can't beat the real flake bake yano when I've had that lol


lolol yeah me mate was ordering benzocaine whilst we where sniffing the pure the wanker....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Gimmi a shout wen ya get some of that on the road sambo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol cunt why not.keep.it.how it is and folk will.love it and paybtopndoller .... send me..line


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the best of coke unless you keep sniffing it will wear out buzzwise, withing 20-30min.
> 
> huge lines maybe a tad longer.


 Yeh I try n pace me.self.with it Lol.or go mad and batter it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Gimmi a shout wen ya get some of that on the road sambo


few months mate before i open another page.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

. See how she's yellowing off a little I k ow she ain't hungry I'll see in a week but aint long now fo sho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

that pit is nice innit spoon, im down to me last spliff now, getting down ther, was hoping id have enough to last me till liver time but alas, i have not! , i do like the pit tho, hopefully our resdient man with get a fem outa his regs and keep um!

wel happy im floweirng the main op now, no lights in the day thank fuk so the heat can go suk my salty balls! 7.30-7.30 tyvm

8 weeks and counting tik fucking tock!

yellow shawney, u sing ripen? if not then shes finishing for sure, parantly i have c hocalope in my crop less that 7 week finisher? dunno if its one that poped tho, i know one of my pe looks real diffrent and stronger than the others, so we will se how she goes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

Spoon your parcel come?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

this looks wellworth a watch ladies






http://thepiratebay.come.in/search/iceman/0/7/0


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Pm ice.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Spoon your parcel come?


Yeah came at dinner mate, forgot to say lol. Nice 1 for that mate, I like the packaging 2 lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that pit is nice innit spoon, im down to me last spliff now, getting down ther, was hoping id have enough to last me till liver time but alas, i have not! , i do like the pit tho, hopefully our resdient man with get a fem outa his regs and keep um!
> 
> wel happy im floweirng the main op now, no lights in the day thank fuk so the heat can go suk my salty balls! 7.30-7.30 tyvm
> 
> ...


Yeah it's beautiful! The smell is out this world lol. Defo wouldn't mind giving it a run but like u say fems wud b nice lol.
i kno the next 8 weeks are gonna go soo sloooooow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

Fem Dogs have popped, waiting on the Anesthesia.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it's beautiful! The smell is out this world lol. Defo wouldn't mind giving it a run but like u say fems wud b nice lol.
> i kno the next 8 weeks are gonna go soo sloooooow.


i know mate,, slow as feeeekkk least its on the way now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

plu old lady over the road wants to do 2 with a 250 shes got so ive sourced her 2 blue cheese, so i got that one to tend to also, she odnt know i got owt going anymore she thinks i qwit but fuk i got 3 grows to tend to,what a pain in the arse!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

seriously how did i point that at u?......fuk me no need to be a cunt and cum out with shit like that.......i think ppl need to read what i put insted of pointing the finger lad.......and how do i talk shit.......??


indikat said:


> that shit from imc was directed at me....he pm d me asking for clone onlys...I said id let him know, I then pointed out the sr, u r an inexperienced grower non smoker bin on here few minutes talking shit then beggin then showin ur true colours....you need more patience


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

some hash made earlyer just drying atm......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> some hash made earlyer just drying atm......View attachment 2770619


looks like my kegs weni dont take me meds,

looking forward to trying this hash, everyone says its nice, innit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

and yer i did pm u asking bout clones as i have a few?....u sed u wld let me kno.....i rep ....ok lad......i got back....im not a lad....so dont call me lad......i think thats beein bit of a cunt dont u?.....if your not a lad ...(man)....then wtf are u?....geees.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

aint tryed the hash only the scissor hash and fuk me i wont be doing that again dang.......yer as soon as my plants all choped and made as much hash as can ill try n send fairys out split best i can......


IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like my kegs weni dont take me meds,
> 
> looking forward to trying this hash, everyone says its nice, innit


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

i had my first cannabutter sale today was well happy, i make it with plenty of trim and small bud unsellable bud N with ghee so its fucking stong, theres a huge mark up up on it too huge for a public forum lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i had my first cannabutter sale today was well happy, i make it with plenty of trim and small bud unsellable bud N with ghee so its fucking stong, theres a huge mark up up on it too huge for a public forum lol


Shit hot mate, u been doin ok on the road so far?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

spoony did u want this 4 inch fan or not?.....if not ill get it sorted for ice.......mite help him a bit.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

the dome is misting nicely, got the cuts at about 27 deg full rh, they have perked up from a few hours ago...back in my getto prop an lovin it, bought an x prop but there a bit pointless if ya use jiffys, the flipped exo are starting to reach up, the other exos ive raped for cuts an so very lollipopped see if they like it...also I am supercropping and twisting full stems...I love these clone onlys as they can take some stick and are mad vigorous like nothing I have seen, wats everyone smoking tonite....im on the jtr


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

IMC go and smoke some Scissor hash u sound raged man lol... hash is looking good mate it fun aint it Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Well Indi u been busy Lol I'm mainly smoking haze and black widow got a tiny bit of blue dream left


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

last run i put my trimming snis in th airing cupboard for a few hrs to dry and fuk me it was strring! rek scissor is the strongest without a doubt, im guna buy a pak of 10-15 pairs of scissors for the trimming this run and wen each pair gets packed put em in a tub and use a new pair and so on, fuking gotta be done innit! lol,,,

playing saints row 3 lol mad game!
was gunna say summert else but totally forgotten like


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> last run i put my trimming snis in th airing cupboard for a few hrs to dry and fuk me it was strring! rek scissor is the strongest without a doubt, im guna buy a pak of 10-15 pairs of scissors for the trimming this run and wen each pair gets packed put em in a tub and use a new pair and so on, fuking gotta be done innit! lol,,,
> 
> playing saints row 3 lol mad game!
> was gunna say summert else but totally forgotten like


saints row three is a pretty cool game


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

the test psychos are now rooted but lookin not so pretty on the outer leaves...not that this matters as they will sprout new growth I rooted two and potted em up yday and they have new growth, that was the xprop first trial, the ghettoprop ones should look like they will be a little more commercial as they will root a bit quicker this way as im more used to it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

aint got much scis hash smoked a bit to try it...but still got few more girls to chop so will add to it ......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

thats how they need to look if you wana get rid of them on the road really, plus idealy you would want to do the clone with a small smaple included so they no what they are growing then your get big bucks for em.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

this was 2 little rocks made last week just off 1 plant.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

what method did you use to make it imc?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Mine look as good as that new user..... but standard tackle Lol .......biglad gizz one


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> spoony did u want this 4 inch fan or not?.....if not ill get it sorted for ice.......mite help him a bit.....


Yeah jus let ice have it mate. My tents that small I don't really think an intake is to much of a necessity. Nice 1 tho mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2770690
> View attachment 2770694
> View attachment 2770695


I'd of had my other hand right underneath thatbspoon fucknspillimg That Lol is it nice???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd of had my other hand right underneath thatbspoon fucknspillimg That Lol is it nice???


It's a bit like crack this one, hits really hard but doesn't last long.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> I used to use topmax but don't bother now couldn't say it did much, same with boost, and I don't like pk 14/15, so save a shit ton on useless nutes, the plant makes plenty of its own sugar from light co2 and water....more light works bettr than additives with no npk rating ime....jus a thought, bat shit on the other hand is fukin great, an sambos ripen is a new one in my line up at 0-6-5 it has value


I agree Indi, I'm using plagron bat mix now, thought ide give it a go .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol.a.bit like crack lmao .....looks.nice tho man it mad how little you get from so much materiel


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

bubble bags ice, ice water....ect....


newuserlol said:


> what method did you use to make it imc?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.a.bit like crack lmao .....looks.nice tho man it mad how little you get from so much materiel


I could have got some more out of it but couldn't be arsed going for more gas, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

ok lad.......


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah jus let ice have it mate. My tents that small I don't really think an intake is to much of a necessity. Nice 1 tho mate


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats how they need to look if you wana get rid of them on the road really, plus idealy you would want to do the clone with a small smaple included so they no what they are growing then your get big bucks for em.


Great idea m8, I would like to sample what I'm about to spend a shed load of my time on ,b4 I begin .


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I agree Indi, I'm using plagron bat mix now, thought ide give it a go .


I used it for a few runs but found it a bit pricey, also a bit heavy but some love it, glad to see u back growin after a 3 week retirement, wat u runnin?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

so was looking on the bottle of the advanced nutes big bud and bud candy, one says from week 1 to week 6 and the other says from week 2 to week 5- u reckon its worth using it instead of the [email protected]? then wen they finish at week 6-7 just use ripen?

i mean i got 2 full bottles and seems fruitless not using em dunnit?

and yeh prop coming bak tomoz, u watch this space will have plenty of cuts wen i get sorted ffs lol shit happens, 

and yeh sambo sr3 is cush mate, qiwte funny actiually im saving up 10k to buty the 2ft rubber cock as a weapon


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so was looking on the bottle of the advanced nutes big bud and bud candy, one says from week 1 to week 6 and the other says from week 2 to week 5- u reckon its worth using it instead of the [email protected]? then wen they finish at week 6-7 just use ripen?
> 
> i mean i got 2 full bottles and seems fruitless not using em dunnit?
> 
> ...


Ice , I ran bud candy twice, didn't notice an ounce of difference in taste , smell , ect , it did smell scrummy in the bottle though lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> I used it for a few runs but found it a bit pricey, also a bit heavy but some love it, glad to see u back growin after a 3 week retirement, wat u runnin?


Lol, cheers Indi, I got soure diesel , cheese quake & a kush I can't remember ! , just awaiting news on some exo & pysco clones.


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so was looking on the bottle of the advanced nutes big bud and bud candy, one says from week 1 to week 6 and the other says from week 2 to week 5- u reckon its worth using it instead of the [email protected]? then wen they finish at week 6-7 just use ripen?
> 
> i mean i got 2 full bottles and seems fruitless not using em dunnit?
> 
> ...


lot of people swear by them mate so shame not to use em if they there an see wat they do, do u use the ripen also....?


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, cheers Indi, I got soure diesel , cheese quake & a kush I can't remember ! , just awaiting news on some exo & pysco clones.


ah u liked the cheesequake...its a reg rite so u gotta few on or is it a cut?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

It's a Marmite kind of thing..........








.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

When September comes.its.bye bye synthetics and hello Veganic growing!!!!! Just waiting for a nutrient line to cum out

Kyle kushmans veganics all the way boooooooom


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> When September comes.its.bye bye synthetics and hello Veganic growing!!!!! Just waiting for a nutrient line to cum out


Why go Kushman Shawny?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Love marmite but a doughnut burger are you crazy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why go Kushman Shawny?


His grows.look so good.I know its the hands.that 
Make it. But he entered his strawberry cough imnthe LA cannabis cup.and came 1st and other strains 2nd and 3rd just need to try it man

Suppose tonne the cleanest tasting smoke grown veganicly have unseen his vid???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> His grows.look so good.I know its the hands.that
> Make it. But he entered his strawberry cough imnthe LA cannabis cup.and came 1st and other strains 2nd and 3rd just need to try it man


As long as you realise the cups are sort of fixed mate so have no relation to the participants skills or product quality, take a look at the Dam cup, GHS?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a Marmite kind of thing..........
> 
> View attachment 2770714
> 
> ...


That looks like a plate of teenage vagina to me ! After 6 canna caps I'm starving !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> ah u liked the cheesequake...its a reg rite so u gotta few on or is it a cut?


There 2 solitary seeds I found in that bit I had off you Indi , lol, rest r clones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As long as realise the cups are sort of fixed mate so have no relation to the participants skills or product quality, take a look at the Dam cup, GHS?


I know what u sayin there nut just got tondo this Vegaic thing it looks sooooooo good honestly. Go on his fb page And he k his albums out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

that's his starberry won the cup he don't pH ec or nothing its all in the soil and compost tea


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyway yorkstar all me clones off the blue dream made it in 6-7 days look lovely now after a week potted up just need my flowers to hurry the fuck up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> lot of people swear by them mate so shame not to use em if they there an see wat they do, do u use the ripen also....?


 yeh ran it b4 i sent my bottle to MG abit bak il order sum more 



The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a Marmite kind of thing..........
> 
> View attachment 2770714
> 
> ...


yorkie i think thats the best contribution of you to the thread yet,, wtf., werd u find that!,,


----------



## indikat (Aug 10, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> There 2 solitary seeds I found in that bit I had off you Indi , lol, rest r clones


ha ha thought I was growin sensi


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2013)

I took one off my fave plant the keeper that's nearly done at week 4-5 can't see any roots yet nut its holding itself I'm there so u never know . I pray to.god it makes it Cuz I'll mother it and master the bitch lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie i think thats the best contribution of you to the thread yet,, wtf., werd u find that!,,


I showed you how to make BHO yesterday.....


Leeds, went to see "The Wolverine" in 4K with some pals then for a munch.
They go regular...
http://truebarbecue.com/

It's by the Corn Exchange.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> lot of people swear by them mate so shame not to use em if they there an see wat they do, do u use the ripen also....?





The Yorkshireman said:


> I showed you how to make BHO yesterday.....
> 
> 
> Leeds, went to see "The Volverine" in 4K with some pals then for a munch.
> ...


volverine? wassat then? lol u illiterate cunt!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> volverine? wassat then? lol u illiterate cunt!


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

.........


.............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha thought I was growin sensi


i challenge you to ever find a seed in them clone onlys you got if grown right.... lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

thats it fuk the clfs off.....couple of bottles of bleach ya quids in lol............


The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2770754
> 
> .............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2770754
> 
> .............


yeh seen that b4rather inventive innit.

and thought ud see the funny side of te illiterate comment



newuserlol said:


> i challenge you to ever find a seed in them clone onlys you got if grown right.... lol


damn right!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thats it fuk the clfs off.....couple of bottles of bleach ya quids in lol............


Bit shit at night though.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

im shure the slanty eyed fukers will come up with sommert.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Bit shit at night though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

Now I want a go on that.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

thats livers on the left you can see she aint happy think that was day 42, but never a seed, fuck im put them clone onlys under some stress and never a seed.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

fuk me that wld be class.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2770760
> 
> Now I want a go on that.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

fuck that i dont like water or heights lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im shure the slanty eyed fukers will come up with sommert.....


A torch taped to the side so it still works at night......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 10, 2013)

Later's boys.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

yer a solar led tourch or some shit like that.....charges thru day.....chinks can make anything......


The Yorkshireman said:


> A torch taped to the side so it still works at night......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that i dont like water or heights lol


u big soft wuss! wassup wiya, u can grow copius amounts of ganja, do copius amounts of HARD class a drugs, bomb a OD amount of pills, yet u wont go down a waterslide

gtf

and chickns cant do 1 thing, and thats make me cum! hate chinks pure turn off


----------



## zVice (Aug 10, 2013)

Tamer than I thought it would be... lol

[youtube]8i4oCwYG4Kg[/youtube]





The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2770760
> 
> Now I want a go on that.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

looks like everyone stoned..............


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looks like everyone stoned..............


I'm more stoned than an Arab blokes adulterous wife !


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2013)

ahm not ..ahm speeding.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

heavy duty fruity for w dragon


----------



## zVice (Aug 10, 2013)

Frosty lil foxtails


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

zVice said:


> Frosty lil foxtails


was just dragon grew this with success for awhile i wondered if it was the same shit?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2770965
> 
> heavy duty fruity for w dragon


Looks nothing like what I was growing mate, the bud structure I found to be heavily indica dominant and produced long round dense buds, that were darker in color and didn't appear very frosty but had a very strong couchlock stone to it that stunk more fuely with an acrid taste that is very hard to describe.

could always be another pheno though mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 10, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Looks nothing like what I was growing mate, the bud structure I found to be heavily indica dominant and produced long round dense buds, that were darker in color and didn't appear very frosty but had a very strong couchlock stone to it that stunk more fuely with an acrid taste that is very hard to describe.
> 
> could always be another pheno though mate?


fair enough, just you been raving bout that strain for years mate lol i think you just got a few lucky phenos lol


----------



## dura72 (Aug 10, 2013)

I was working late at the Carphone Warehouse last night when I received this text from my daughter:
'Dad,thespacebuttonisfaultyonthisphone.
Whenyougethomepleasegivemeanalternative.'

And as I eagerly rushed home, I couldn't help but wonder...

What the hell does 'ternative' mean?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 10, 2013)

Jus watched that 'the conjuring' with the misses...... What a crock of shit that was


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 10, 2013)

watched wolverine othernite wernt 2 bad


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning all...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning shit skins . Day 49.today not long to go now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Just read that when sprouting seedling at higher temps up to 90 degrees encourage more females plants????  this is the critical+ freebie I'm gagging to chopnl her and let the missis trim her ....fuck it 2 nyt she coming down taking up valuable lumens ya get me blad hahahahha. Whatt ya rekon tho shell be alright at 7 week won't she ???? WONT SHE?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2013)

Trying to push a turd out that's far too big for my exit, oooooooo !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just read that when sprouting seedling at higher temps up to 90 degrees encourage more females plants???? View attachment 2771442 this is the critical+ freebie I'm gagging to chopnl her and let the missis trim her ....fuck it 2 nyt she coming down taking up valuable lumens ya get me blad hahahahha. Whatt ya rekon tho shell be alright at 7 week won't she ???? WONT SHE?


Like my mrs always says , "you do what ya want !" & I usually do . . .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh nice 1 well the calyxes are swollen so fuck it I want some free smoke and see what this critical is all about  time for.pots n coco.oh.yeh and some fucking rooooooom lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

clones looking well . Oh oh oh what's that perfect conditions awwwww yeeaaaaahhhhhh lol

Another shot of the beasts lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning ppl. Jus found out iv gotta go to jockland in a log cabin for 5 days and I ain't got no 1 to water the ladies! Think if I give them a heavy watering on the Monday before I go they should b ok for when I get bk Friday morning..... I hope.
@imc what was wolverine like mate, looks pretty good on the trailers, but then again they always do lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Them log cabins in then land of the sweaty sock r suppose to be the bolocks mate...Yeh heavy water therll be sound just feckin rush back top speed Lol...or a trick fill a 2or 3 litre bottle with your water and prickna couple of holes on the bottom of the bottle then just stick em in the pots  home made drip system


----------



## indikat (Aug 11, 2013)

can u turn down or raise the lights spoons?


----------



## indikat (Aug 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me indi u get out wrong side of bed?...


not today imc ha ha , I ve had a week off the booze gonna try and make it xmas fukin stuff is aging at my age an I got too much to do 2 gardens, kids, trading and consulting if I cba , plus theres a new project on tha go wiv a good friend an I need to be focused...booze is a cunt an slows things up, plus im an addict so tha is one ugly addiction I don't need


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Them log cabins in then land of the sweaty sock r suppose to be the bolocks mate...Yeh heavy water therll be sound just feckin rush back top speed Lol...or a trick fill a 2or 3 litre bottle with your water and prickna couple of holes on the bottom of the bottle then just stick em in the pots  home made drip system


Yeah do seem pretty nice mate 5* with a jacuzzi and all that  jus a pitty it's n the middle of no where lol.
good idea mate I might have to do that just in case, last thing I want is to come bk to dead plants lol.
@indi yeah mate iv got about 20" left to raise the lights and I can turn the ballast back down to 400w


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh your going.where my mate goes just got a feeling Lol he rekons its bad ... anyway I'm taking up a lot of room in my bedroom with tents... donyounthimk it would be better to build a partitioning wall and have a grow room then separate that for beg/Bloom???


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh your going.where my mate goes just got a feeling Lol he rekons its bad ... anyway I'm taking up a lot of room in my bedroom with tents... donyounthimk it would be better to build a partitioning wall and have a grow room then separate that for beg/Bloom???


Would b sweet mate but if ya gotta get ur op down quick taking apart a full room can become a ball ache... I did it on my second grow, ended up building an attic room cause of parra lol
think the cabins in the Galloway Forrest some where.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh all.I'd.have to do is build a frame and plaster board it at all out jobs a gooden I know there's sum involved like... I'm sure where he went began with a k lmao.big help that


Yeh must realised what meant by take the op down Lol hmmmmm know what u sayimnbut I'd wall paper it and everything make.it look sneaky Lol then the missis can have her bedroom.back then lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Just foiler fed the indoor veggers with a not of liquid seaweed hmmmmmm let's see what happens lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

yer man good film......wernt as much action in than his others tho....still worth watching....


spooningbadgers said:


> Morning ppl. Jus found out iv gotta go to jockland in a log cabin for 5 days and I ain't got no 1 to water the ladies! Think if I give them a heavy watering on the Monday before I go they should b ok for when I get bk Friday morning..... I hope.
> @imc what was wolverine like mate, looks pretty good on the trailers, but then again they always do lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

morning all..........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

fuck i hate sundays sooooo boring.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

afternoon ladies!

fuk me was up till 5am just gotup FUK, knackered, enegy dribks on teh cards and going main OP tonight to grab that prop box, just gunna use jiffys and cubes the buble clones are miss atm, plus i have no gaffa to seal the lower but from light.

so question,,

u know the jiffys i reied to do em in and the clones died, well if i resoak the jiffy can i use em again? i guess i can like but just wondered,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Easy big lag morning user what u to u up to then I've just woke up on the bed feel fucked lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy big lag morning user what u to u up to then I've just woke up on the bed feel fucked lol


 well chillax on the vallies then u doesy fucker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Easy ice tbh honest mate in wouldn't but I bet u can???? Its just there might be some leftover rotting shitninnthere ad fuck u up all again I'd use fresh ones and fresh water no nutes no rhiz no fuck all OK !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i hate sundays sooooo boring.....


U got mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy ice tbh honest mate in wouldn't but I bet u can???? Its just there might be some leftover rotting shitninnthere ad fuck u up all again I'd use fresh ones and fresh water no nutes no rhiz no fuck all OK !


aye no worrys just wondered, since most never even rooted or came close i just thought theyd b ok. u know im gunna try lol, ut i got sum bigger plugs and sum rockwool cubes, so fukit,

een the bbc is ready for cuts now madness how theyve perked up, with the fatness of stems ud thing they wer from seed, weras the livers is very very skinny stems just like the physco, but at leats doing sum here i can give them the fulla attention they need,

that fogger thing landed if the box dont steam which it should il stick that in with a cup of water, but doubt il need it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yer tight cunt Lol just remember gibe em a goodnsqueeze to get all the excess water out in did it with both hand and itbsor of squared em up

I need to getore room my clones are growing now or do a loss more and fuck the mother off but waiting for plants tofinish man pain in the arse lol 49 days today


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yer tight cunt Lol just remember gibe em a goodnsqueeze to get all the excess water out in did it with both hand and itbsor of squared em up


not bowt being tight, its about it being sundays and wanting to get sum stable cuts to sort u lot out, BUT FINE! i wont fukyasen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well chillax on the vallies then u doesy fucker


Yehnim gonna mate its hard when u got loads of boxes lying around ahhhhh fuck it i might start on your box mwahhahahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 11, 2013)

My clones are looking nice and healthy, the stems have stiffened up but they all got a fucking s bend to em lol this normal????


----------



## indikat (Aug 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye no worrys just wondered, since most never even rooted or came close i just thought theyd b ok. u know im gunna try lol, ut i got sum bigger plugs and sum rockwool cubes, so fukit,
> 
> een the bbc is ready for cuts now madness how theyve perked up, with the fatness of stems ud thing they wer from seed, weras the livers is very very skinny stems just like the physco, but at leats doing sum here i can give them the fulla attention they need,
> 
> that fogger thing landed if the box dont steam which it should il stick that in with a cup of water, but doubt il need it


u can supercrop the fuk outta the clone onlys soon fattens the stems, I also twist, and I do this to evry bit of every stem several times, I am also folding down the tops to stimulate the 2 nd tier....veg fun


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> My clones are looking nice and healthy, the stems have stiffened up but they all got a fucking s bend to em lol this normal????


oh fukoff wit ya perfect clones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

not long left now gotta be an early pheno  booooooooooom

 heres.how mine look now mwahahahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 11, 2013)

It's ok Ice, u will master it one day lool. Think I'm gonna start cutting straws down the side Nd use em as supports for em lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone in Norwich lads ?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 seen these before? Jus bought a couple for a quid each, thought they might come in handy 1 day.
> View attachment 2770430


theyd be good fopr drying, if ur humidity is high when its dark like me, anyone else get that? suppose its the lamp drying up the air with the heat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Sup kode was gwaaan fam a lam


----------



## iiKode (Aug 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this looks wellworth a watch ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID you watch the documantary on the real guy? its sick as in amazing.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> u can supercrop the fuk outta the clone onlys soon fattens the stems, I also twist, and I do this to evry bit of every stem several times, I am also folding down the tops to stimulate the 2 nd tier....veg fun


Indi how come u never post pics m8? Security reasons just? Only askin cos wouldn't mind seein what ur doin to these clones, my last run I pinched every stem on the exo and psycho loadsa times and every time the next day ther perkin back up like nothing happened, was first time I really did loadsa pinchin and trimmin and I never got to see how much it helped if any. I reckon u could tie them in knots lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> theyd be good fopr drying, if ur humidity is high when its dark like me, anyone else get that? suppose its the lamp drying up the air with the heat.


Yeah was thinking of something along them lines. Not bad for a quid each, might js save my ass one day lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh they defonwork not massive difference but take humidity down a little  mastergrow I thought you'd of known about twisting stems tut tut


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U got mail


got it mate will be on route 2mora aslong as that has cleared.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Indi how come u never post pics m8? Security reasons just? Only askin cos wouldn't mind seein what ur doin to these clones, my last run I pinched every stem on the exo and psycho loadsa times and every time the next day ther perkin back up like nothing happened, was first time I really did loadsa pinchin and trimmin and I never got to see how much it helped if any. I reckon u could tie them in knots lol


they dont need all that yeah shore it helps but them fuckers will yield and some of the best you can get without doing anything much to them but feed em proper and give them enough light


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Alreet new user will be under fairys arms 2morra


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they dont need all that yeah shore it helps but them fuckers will yield and some of the best you can get without doing anything much to them but feed em proper and give them enough light


Dont doubt u ther m8 but it would help in my setup cos they just get too fuckin bushy, must be something to do with them bein in hydro.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they defonwork not massive difference but take humidity down a little  mastergrow I thought you'd of known about twisting stems tut tut


I said pinchin them shawny....keep up m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

my set up


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet new user will be under fairys arms 2morra


yeah me too, but i fink i was abit wrecked last night ive printed your address labels and i remember put the hash all wrapped proper inside one of the envolopes, just had a look cause am doing u that other thing too now and the hash was not there???

think i have a hash thief in the house lol now packaging u up more hash when i know i fucking done it yday, have even looked threw the bins lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry mg I'm not with it mate Lol......I mainly twist tjayn pinch I thinknl it makes a better bulge Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sorry mg I'm not with it mate Lol......I mainly twist tjayn pinch I thinknl it makes a better bulge Lol


I was just pinchin them so they flop down to keep everything pretty level, always perk straight back up quick too


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah me too, but i fink i was abit wrecked last night ive printed your address labels and i remember put the hash all wrapped proper inside one of the envolopes, just had a look cause am doing u that other thing too now and the hash was not there???
> 
> think i have a hash thief in the house lol now packaging u up more hash when i know i fucking done it yday, have even looked threw the bins lol


A hash thief lmao...looking in the bins an all, you fuckin smoked it ye greedy twat lol

ive a 1m tent soon to be set up and in popping a chocolope and a chocolate dream to put in a homemade drip system thing lol, gotta get something on the go


----------



## iiKode (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sorry mg I'm not with it mate Lol......I mainly twist tjayn pinch I thinknl it makes a better bulge Lol


its too fuckin easy, and love hearing that snap, but the branch doesnt snap it stays up, lovley.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah me too, but i fink i was abit wrecked last night ive printed your address labels and i remember put the hash all wrapped proper inside one of the envolopes, just had a look cause am doing u that other thing too now and the hash was not there???
> 
> think i have a hash thief in the house lol now packaging u up more hash when i know i fucking done it yday, have even looked threw the bins lol


And I wonder what made you forget what u doing lmao ur a bluey monster lmao.....I'm gagging for this hash mate gagging


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

iiKode said:


> its too fuckin easy, and love hearing that snap, but the branch doesnt snap it stays up, lovley.



U know it kode its the way forward Lol and makes a lovely pussy bulge in her branch lmao

Light out any sec sonexpext pics again lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And I wonder what made you forget what u doing lmao ur a bluey monster lmao.....I'm gagging for this hash mate gagging


well thats both your done all sealed too cause thats the thing i didint seal the envolope last night just put the packing 2g in noing it has to wait till monday............... so hash 2mora, n the other the next when i get my parcel.

if i dont find this other 2g of hash tho im gonna get the right ump not that i aint already about it lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Cheers user good Man it defo hash yes?????? Lol I'd be fucking fumin losing 2g you it will pop up behind your ear or something lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers user good Man it defo hash yes?????? Lol I'd be fucking fumin losing 2g you it will pop up behind your ear or something lmao


it will turn up im shore someday hopefully llol im not about to cry honest lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Day 49 7 weeks bitches


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it will turn up im shore someday hopefully llol im not about to cry honest lol


He says with eyes welling up lmao its them blues mate in forget all sorts when I've had them I'd forget me balls if they weren't attached in a bag lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbZC1YKcDG4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## indikat (Aug 11, 2013)

@ MG sorry bout tha photos man, I prefer to show em to people in person rather than on here, I got nearly 80 plnt s @ tha mo so bit parra too, thanks for tha tip sambo but they do love a bit of abuse some ive left some ive lollipopped all supercropped...see wat they respond to, have to say I am enjoying these clone onlys purely from the grow perspective


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

ive seen indi's pics mg they are niiiiiiiiice lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> @ MG sorry bout tha photos man, I prefer to show em to people in person rather than on here, I got nearly 80 plnt s @ tha mo so bit parra too, thanks for tha tip sambo but they do love a bit of abuse some ive left some ive lollipopped all supercropped...see wat they respond to, have to say I am enjoying these clone onlys purely from the grow perspective


wasnt a tip mate u will get a better yield doing all that to them but the way and shape they grow abit of support when the buds get heavy has always done me ok.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

heres what I'm getting Friday no hand mixing for me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

How longs everyone been growing I've been at it 2. 1/2 year nearly best time if me life lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How longs everyone been growing I've been at it 2. 1/2 year nearly best time if me life lol


5yr now i think and still fuck up from time to time mainly threw being lazy with the grow tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 5yr now i think and still fuck up from time to time mainly threw being lazy with the grow tho.


Half a decade Lol I've fucked upnl one wasted 2 nearly 3 months on it Lol me gran died half waynthrougj it so fucked men head up plants got neglected..then next grow I named a plant after her And it gave me that massive 3 oz cola ....cheers gran


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

cutting this one now.....even in the last week they plumped up a bit...this is week 11........some nice dence buds.........ill leave these for u to look at........back to chopping for me.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Feckin boring cunts tonight ain't ya !!! I'm proper bored Im gonna try and make some kind of jiffy holder for my propagation thing Lol blues mission


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

ot me prop box bak, fuk out of nutes over at main op, so just gave em bud candy sinced it says from week 1-6 so better than nowt innit! il order sum nutes tonight

and fuk me the physco dont look happy, got 3 clones stioll fresh green and still stoood up and they lift the jiffy with em, so i bought em bak with me, il take livers cuttings tomoorw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh you be let them go all the way IMC look nice n ripe  

@ Ice you'll have it nailed soon Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Any1 imterested in some oramorph 100ml???? Liquid morphine


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any1 imterested in some oramorph 100ml???? Liquid morphine


lolol told you already mate its a smackhead thing, think most are intrested in weed,hash etc maybe abit of coke a few e's but not that mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any1 imterested in some oramorph 100ml???? Liquid morphine


the junkheads will give u a decent price for it tho

but any of you northan smack riddled city people find me oxycontin only 40mg or 80mg and i will pay very well for em.

unfortunatly tho they aint really given to heroin addicts but to people in severe pain or near death etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh I know gamma Bernhard to shift that gear Lol...I've just asked my man again for oxycontin I'm sure ill be able to get it somehow


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

nother fuker nearly fin...just timming little leafs left.......cba to do no more 2nite......few more leafs for some more hash tho.....what a beauta......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely first crop biglad gibe yabself a pat on the back Lol..... wait till u see it shrink Lol you'll be like where's it all gone ?????Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh you be let them go all the way IMC look nice n ripe
> 
> @ Ice you'll have it nailed soon Lol


lol yeh, just orderd a new pack of jiffys and nutes for main op, i got sum jiffys here so lets see, i might just wait abd take the lot, the 3 that are still standding are in prop are now in the veg room here, il take cutings and plonk in airing cupbaord with blue spec tomorrrow
il check out thebox in morning and see if its steamed up if not then i nknow they need to be in airing cupbaord

iljust do same thing as wen i start beans


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

delete ur inbox imc, i really dont no why people dont delete each pm as they send or receive, u get that knock and they take your comp u then got a inbox full of chat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> delete ur inbox imc, i really dont no why people dont delete each pm as they send or receive, u get that knock and they take your comp u then got a inbox full of chat


lol tinfoil hats at the ready, theyd only take your comp if theyw as after a consipricy of the thread between us guys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh, just orderd a new pack of jiffys and nutes for main op, i got sum jiffys here so lets see, i might just wait abd take the lot, the 3 that are still standding are in prop are now in the veg room here, il take cutings and plonk in airing cupbaord with blue spec tomorrrow
> il check out thebox in morning and see if its steamed up if not then i nknow they need to be in airing cupbaord
> 
> iljust do same thing as wen i start beans


Yeh man means normally sprout anyway.. and yeh get the clones warm I'm.talkin 28-30s all vents closed and remember squeeze the jiffys after they.sailed up mall the water Cuz they soak up far too much!!!!!!! 


Thimknim gonna build a partitioning wall for my grow and fucknthe tents off


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

done..........


newuserlol said:


> delete ur inbox imc, i really dont no why people dont delete each pm as they send or receive, u get that knock and they take your comp u then got a inbox full of chat


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

hey rambo...what u doing with your pop nugs if u get any....just putting them with your shug leafs?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

Pocorn nugs indeed.....................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

still got 4 of these fukers to chop...ill think ill grow 1 infuture lol..........ice do u want me to get this 4 inch fan to u sometime this week or not?...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> still got 4 of these fukers to chop...ill think ill grow 1 infuture lol..........ice do u want me to get this 4 inch fan to u sometime this week or not?...


 oh aye yeh totally forgot bowt that, if the othe rman dont want it, yeh would be a big help get this inlet finsihed,


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol tinfoil hats at the ready, theyd only take your comp if theyw as after a consipricy of the thread between us guys


or when u leave ur comp on all night downloading sumfin then get the knock 6am and bam your fucked, no tinfoil hat gonna help u then


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2013)

im smoking a royal afghan,blackwidow mix rather nice i must say lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm.just about to skin a haze joint up nice tackle...would be better topped with some afghan.) I'm.gomna flush the critical 2morra and chop her Tuesday fuck it. Cant wait tonget some cash and build this wall in me room its gonna be prooooooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Its.gonna.look like a secret room Lol her dads a joiner so I'm.gonna get him to do everything lol then I'll have more space more lights better environment control and the bedroom will look like a bedroom again not a feckin drug den lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

im still umming and arrring about new setup for nxt year......as i sed got a few plans for that outside brik shed 2......me grow aint been 2 bad under these 400w few heat probs in summer but think most of us sufferd a tad......i do like these new gavita pro 600 tho......bit pricy but ment to be good....saving on leky more light spred philips bulbs ect....dunno got good few mnths to plan yet.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeh its all n the planning big lad mines happening imrje next.month needs.it doing.fast.Lol cannanfookin wait Lol.....right imnfooked off fo bed ceeeebeeeeeeee


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 11, 2013)

laterz bizzle.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Morning bitches bizzles first day back at work today and fuck me do in wish in was still in bed right now had to bring a couple of blueys with me if things get rough Lol.... just wanna be at home with the ladies Lol..already got the missis to flush the critical for me this morning Lol she's a gooden bless her .then I'm gonna let her trim it 2morra bit a practice like


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im smoking a royal afghan,blackwidow mix rather nice i must say lol


that black widow was too good mate, hmm so good, its gone now tho hhmmm drooling jus thinkinbout it... how bout rambo thats seem,s to suit ya since ur ARD n that yaknow


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning bitches bizzles first day back at work today and fuck me do in wish in was still in bed right now had to bring a couple of blueys with me if things get rough Lol.... just wanna be at home with the ladies Lol..already got the missis to flush the critical for me this morning Lol she's a gooden bless her .then I'm gonna let her trim it 2morra bit a practice like


work an blues, let see the state of whatever ur buildingat work once its done, i couldnt go to work stoned, manager comes out for weird inspections id be a dead giveaway.

Its funny, he comes out with his hands behind his back, strolling the isles, like hes wondering around his kingdom, making sure all are fallowing his sacred laws.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Im proooooo in work best stoned Lol.not blued up tho incan imagine ....can't wait for 2morra gimme that afghan ye ARD cunt lmao

And oi and i came up with the name Rambo ya jock sock lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mornin bitches, so was in checking on the girls last nite and found my yoyo hangers had fucked up and my light was at a 45 degree angle so ive had to take them out and replace with some garden wire until i pick up a new set of yoyos,
i lollipopped the clone i have in veg room the other day and since then they have exploded with new growth, about an inch or more per day, these blue dream look like their gonna be monsters and only been vegging for 2 weeks.
sitting having a nice fat blue cheese joint now before i need to head out to the bank, then back to feed the flowering ladies later, will get some new pics up then as well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't get yo yo her the other ones there like rope a bit more expensive nut loads better. And the blue.DreAm are monsters mate you'll love em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't get yo yo her the other ones there like rope a bit more expensive nut loads better. And the blue.DreAm are monsters mate you'll love em


ive got rope ratchet hangers as well but they supporting my fans and filter just now, might pick up another set but they £15 and the yoyos only £5 so will depend what cash ive got when i get to the grow shop nxt week.

and they blue dream are already about a foot tall and bushing out to fuck ive lollipopped the bottom 3 sets of side branches and made clones from them, got 15 in total from the 4 plants but only 9 were big enough to actually use as cuttings. think another 3 weeks veg then i'll flip em bitches and see what i get


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 12, 2013)

morning all...............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> that black widow was too good mate, hmm so good, its gone now tho hhmmm drooling jus thinkinbout it... how bout rambo thats seem,s to suit ya since ur ARD n that yaknow


alot ARDER than you anyway lolol

glad u enjoyed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

Afternoon lads, what's cracking? I was practically a non smoker, decided to get back on it, now I'm back n loving it. Sativa'd off me nut on some dippy on the way to graft daft grinning. Think I'm gonna buy a nni flightbox vape n a huge bottle of visine lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

finally managed to find my camera, now i just need to get batteries and a memory card and im jammin


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> alot ARDER than you anyway lolol
> 
> glad u enjoyed.


the blueverry was ok aswell, stunk when grinded, could tell was abit early, but still ok, good for the price i saw on it.


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the blueverry was ok aswell, stunk when grinded, could tell was abit early, but still ok, good for the price i saw on it.


glad u liked the black widow kode, u have good taste


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Alreet again lads ddinner time joint for me Lol Yeh I've samples the black widow nice tight hard nugs not a bad flavour is give it a 7/10 not bad .can't wait for the fairy to land again ooooohhhhhhhhhh

Think I'm gonna fuck work off had enough off this Lol in wanna be at home with the ladies ya get me


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Afternoon ladies. Can't fucking wait to order my new hood tomorrow or Wednesday, where did u order urs from shawny and how much was it?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Sambo u got mail


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> glad u liked the black widow kode, u have good taste


10/10 mwahahahaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 10/10 mwahahahaa


:kissarse:


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 10/10 mwahahahaa


I wouldn't give it ten outta ten, gets ye stoned but didn't think ther was much smell or flavour off it....still made 400 of an o and got 5g to mesel


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

afternoon all....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I wouldn't give it ten outta ten, gets ye stoned but didn't think ther was much smell or flavour off it....still made 400 of an o and got 5g to mesel


comparing to cheese, nah but yeah it waos a good smoke, got me stoned and away with the fairies anyway.

i only got a little nug, but my super grinder turned it into dust, got2 joints outa it, never got through the second...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> comparing to cheese, nah but yeah it waos a good smoke, got me stoned and away with the fairies anyway.


The choco stuff stunk like fuk tho, I opened an empty bag yesterday that I had kept a little bit in and it still stunk of goodness even tho it was empty


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

Was over the new flat decorating yesterday an it turns out the bellend in the flat below is blatantly growing without filters (or carbon in em needs replacing) so is stinking up the whole block, bit dubious now whether its better to go down n have a word with the twat ( give him the heads up that he is being a penis not go down there n kick off at him) or just leave it n hope when the boys in blue turn up with their shiny red key they actually get the right door n sort it n not get the flat above him (mine) mistakenly because as we all know the Police arent the sharpest tools in the box these days.

What ya reckon lads? If you were growing would you want some stranger turning up at ya door n telling ya ur being a twat n stinking place out??


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Was over the new flat decorating yesterday an it turns out the bellend in the flat below is blatantly growing without filters (or carbon in em needs replacing) so is stinking up the whole block, bit dubious now whether its better to go down n have a word with the twat ( give him the heads up that he is being a penis not go down there n kick off at him) or just leave it n hope when the boys in blue turn up with their shiny red key they actually get the right door n sort it n not get the flat above him (mine) mistakenly because as we all know the Police arent the sharpest tools in the box these days.
> 
> What ya reckon lads? If you were growing would you want some stranger turning up at ya door n telling ya ur being a twat n stinking place out??


post a printout of a carbon filter on ebay under his door.


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I wouldn't give it ten outta ten, gets ye stoned but didn't think ther was much smell or flavour off it....still made 400 of an o and got 5g to mesel


free seed weed, wouldny buy or run it again ...got summin much bttr commin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

fuk me smaples? why was i not informed.. jeez, i guess begging does work after all!!lmao

gunna take sum liver cuts later, got airing cupboard cleared out and power cord going to it for the cfl, bah!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> free seed weed, wouldny buy or run it again ...got summin much bttr commin


I ain't slatin it at all indi, very compact dense buds was nice about it and also gave me a nice little turn around in couple I days, just I like something with a nice stink off it


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't slatin it at all indi, very compact dense buds was nice about it and also gave me a nice little turn around in couple I days, just I like something with a nice stink off it


me too MG but I hope u made a bit o coin off it, weed fer punters not growers but quite a nice stone, I thought the taste and smell were negligible an my weed usually hums a bit cos of all the shit I grow it in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

aww yeh breaking bad started again!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww yeh breaking bad started again!!!!


just watched season 5 last night to catch up again b4 i watch the 1st ep of the new series 2night, u cant beat some Breaking Bad.. Bitches


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww yeh breaking bad started again!!!!


nearly finished the new episode now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

u pussys, i wait till its at least halfway thru WILLPOWER GODDAMIT!!!!!

now who the fuk is giving free weed away and why the FUK was i not informed! but its cool,, il remember, 8 ish weeks aint long.......


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

no ones givin away free weed.....as far as I know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

how com folks is smoking the same shit on 2 diffrent islands then? meh nm,, lol,,

ps4 sly bastards 13dec release date, thats sly as fuk


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how com folks is smoking the same shit on 2 diffrent islands then? meh nm,, lol,,
> 
> ps4 sly bastards 13dec release date, thats sly as fuk


Its cos some of us stick out hands in our pockets and pay for shit every once in a while ye miserable fucker ye lol, after puttin out an O in bags I made enough for an O to smoke for free, cany beat that with a big stick lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Its cos some of us stick out hands in our pockets and pay for shit every once in a while ye miserable fucker ye lol, after puttin out an O in bags I made enough for an O to smoke for free, cany beat that with a big stick lol


 u never said u ad owt for sale, pfft,, fuk buying street deals id have had a lil,, did kode buy some then? soudned like u had same shit


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u never said u ad owt for sale, pfft,, fuk buying street deals id have had a lil,, did kode buy some then? soudned like u had same shit


shit ice beleive me you had a let off there not buying any off mg at his fucking prices lmfao

kode had a small .3 joint of blackwidow and a lil bit of early blueberry, i felt sorry for the poor shit after seein how fuck ugly he really is and them muscles that look like they could snap at any minit lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

and stop with your fucking moaning aint you had a few nice free samples this last couple of weeks???


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u never said u ad owt for sale, pfft,, fuk buying street deals id have had a lil,, did kode buy some then? soudned like u had same shit


Tbh mate I only worked it so I could get a bit for mesel and I know u wouldn't pay 50 for 3g...well 2.8 cos I'm a lyin cunt lol. No kode ain't got it off me m8. Im not buyin street bits either, just tryin to make a bit of an o here and ther to keep mesel in smoke. Are u out altogether m8? A friend that I set up still has the exo and psycho in flower remember I told u about....that'll be ready in a couple weeks I think 3 max, he'll sort me then so ill sort u a little too if I can m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Sambo...mail


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sambo...mail


replied.,.,.,.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

see weedrus is getting canny reviews lad


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

cause they are selling BB gear innit, lmfao.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> see weedrus is getting canny reviews lad


cool handle!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Was over the new flat decorating yesterday an it turns out the bellend in the flat below is blatantly growing without filters (or carbon in em needs replacing) so is stinking up the whole block, bit dubious now whether its better to go down n have a word with the twat ( give him the heads up that he is being a penis not go down there n kick off at him) or just leave it n hope when the boys in blue turn up with their shiny red key they actually get the right door n sort it n not get the flat above him (mine) mistakenly because as we all know the Police arent the sharpest tools in the box these days.
> 
> What ya reckon lads? If you were growing would you want some stranger turning up at ya door n telling ya ur being a twat n stinking place out??


Yeh do what kode said lLol u sure he growing and just aomt smoking???? Yehbdonwhat kode said print A pic of a rhino filter and post it under his door lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

shawny, are you related to an old user called Chedz? I also couldn't make much sense of what he posted, and he was forever posting his pics sideways.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shit ice beleive me you had a let off there not buying any off mg at his fucking prices lmfao
> 
> kode had a small .3 joint of blackwidow and a lil bit of early blueberry, i felt sorry for the poor shit after seein how fuck ugly he really is and them muscles that look like they could snap at any minit lmao



Laughed out loud to that hahahahahaha so the ugly little cunt giving you the gun show aswell lmao funnynshit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

DST said:


> shawny, are you related to an old user called Chedz? I also couldn't make much sense of what he posted, and he was forever posting his pics sideways.......


Lol aahhhhhh shut up ya dick lmao i rotate them nut they still come on sideways fuck knows Lol and no theres only one bizzle


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

spoons mail


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 12, 2013)

afternoon all.........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Back at cha mate.
alright Imc, u chopped all ya ladies down yet?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 12, 2013)

have i fuk ...lol be doing some later lad.......dread doing it.........but got to be done ay......im gonna employ a slanty eye mofo nxt time lmao....


spooningbadgers said:


> Back at cha mate.
> alright Imc, u chopped all ya ladies down yet?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Laughed out loud to that hahahahahaha so the ugly little cunt giving you the gun show aswell lmao funnynshit


only cuz rambo had tickets.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh do what kode said lLol u sure he growing and just aomt smoking???? Yehbdonwhat kode said print A pic of a rhino filter and post it under his door lmao


yeah its blatantly stuff growing not being smoked an hes exhausting to outside wall of building right below my kitchen window so whenever there is a breeze 5-20flats will be smelling it

Ill just pop down there n have a chat with him at some point, cant be arsed with subtle shit like pic of a filter under his door, charvers are so thick round here he would probably take the pic n try wiring it up to use it or sum shit lmao

I just dont wanna ignore it, set up me own grow then have MY door tapped in coz the thick as fuck plod have picked on the wrong floor looking for dumbarse downstairs y`know


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its blatantly stuff growing not being smoked an hes exhausting to outside wall of building right below my kitchen window so whenever there is a breeze 5-20flats will be smelling it
> 
> Ill just pop down there n have a chat with him at some point, cant be arsed with subtle shit like pic of a filter under his door, charvers are so thick round here he would probably take the pic n try wiring it up to use it or sum shit lmao
> 
> I just dont wanna ignore it, set up me own grow then have MY door tapped in coz the thick as fuck plod have picked on the wrong floor looking for dumbarse downstairs y`know


go an tax him lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> go an tax him lmao


lol tempting given my current financial situation but only done shit like that to people who have majorly pissed me off or owe me money an so far he is neither lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> have i fuk ...lol be doing some later lad.......dread doing it.........but got to be done ay......im gonna employ a slanty eye mofo nxt time lmao....


Yeah it is proper soul destroying lol. But we'll worth it in the end  ha yeah them cunts will work for fucking buttons lol.
cant wait till I chop but 8 weeks is a long time for a pot head. Need to get a veg tent but I jus ain't got the room any more


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

just been range, they sell fuking jiffsys 50 on offer at 2.59,, tyvm, got sum of them and got sum of this plant food sec il get u NPK see if its any good

anwyays its npk is-15-5-30

that shit any good or what? its powder btw

only got it coz every cunt says stadard shit works as good as canna stuff,, it says enables the development of rish flowers and foliage


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just been range, they sell fuking jiffsys 50 on offer at 2.59,, tyvm, got sum of them and got sum of this plant food sec il get u NPK see if its any good
> 
> anwyays its npk is-15-5-30
> 
> ...


yeah fuck it chuck it on lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Fuck me these have bushed out since trimming, fucking poor exos gettin choke'd out in the middle lol.
ice do the PE get much taller n flower cause there already touching 2ft and I only got 18" of height left lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me these have bushed out since trimming, fucking poor exos gettin choke'd out in the middle lol.
> ice do the PE get much taller n flower cause there already touching 2ft and I only got 18" of height left lol.
> View attachment 2773630


 they fuking love been oppped dont they mate, i reckon max 6" and theyl stop but no more proly a little less..

wayya reckon on this food i got?

15-5-30 plus trace elements
Total Nitrogen 15%
Ammoniocal Nitrogen 6%
Ureic Nitrogen 9%
Phosphorus Pentoxide (P2O5) 5%(2.2%p)

Soluble in neutral ammonium 
Citrate and water 5%
Potassium Oxide (K2O) 30%(24.9%k)
Soluble in water 30%

It says for indoor use, half spoonfull (2.5g) into 4.5Liters....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they fuking love been oppped dont they mate, i reckon max 6" and theyl stop but no more proly a little less..
> 
> wayya reckon on this food i got?
> 
> ...



Well if you round it down it works out to a NPK ratio of 3-1-10 so probably better as a flowering nute

Whos the manufacturer and whats the food called?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you round it down it works out to a NPK ratio of 3-1-10 so probably better as a flowering nute
> 
> Whos the manufacturer and whats the food called?




eazifed soluble platfood all purpose indoors and out


its a registrered pruduct of 151 products ltd globe house

they say the chepaer stuffs the best parantly
i just waw it on sale and thought meh! incase i run out or a replcement if its any cop and yeh im in flower

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009YXF6EY


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they fuking love been oppped dont they mate, i reckon max 6" and theyl stop but no more proly a little less..
> 
> wayya reckon on this food i got?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's worth a go mate, iv been thinking about nutes a lot lately with every 1 saying its a con. Thinking of doing an experiment with 2 of the PE and giving 1 boost and 1 like cheapo nutes and see what the difference is.
yeah u wernt half right mate! It's fucking packed in my tent!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eazifed soluble platfood all purpose indoors and out
> 
> 
> its a registrered pruduct of 151 products ltd globe house
> ...



Haha exact same one ive been using on my strawberry plants n mate uses it on his houseplants, seems ok but admittedly we are using the bottle nutes not the powder


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it's worth a go mate, iv been thinking about nutes a lot lately with every 1 saying its a con. Thinking of doing an experiment with 2 of the PE and giving 1 boost and 1 like cheapo nutes and see what the difference is.
> yeah u wernt half right mate! It's fucking packed in my tent!


Did this a while back mate, switched from Canna A+B/PK13/14 to £1 bottle of tomato nutes from the pound shop an yielded slightly more than with the Canna stuff, also weed was a lot tastier n flavours more pronounced with the cheap shit than on the canna


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it's worth a go mate, iv been thinking about nutes a lot lately with every 1 saying its a con. Thinking of doing an experiment with 2 of the PE and giving 1 boost and 1 like cheapo nutes and see what the difference is.
> yeah u wernt half right mate! It's fucking packed in my tent!


mee too mate sum flks use tomato food n shit and yeh you pop emn and they like fucking shoot up! so on that basis think how big the buds gunna be.



Saerimmner said:


> Haha exact same one ive been using on my strawberry plants n mate uses it on his houseplants, seems ok but admittedly we are using the bottle nutes not the powder


 yeh wer all cheap cunts!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did this a while back mate, switched from Canna A+B/PK13/14 to £1 bottle of tomato nutes from the pound shop an yielded slightly more than with the Canna stuff, also weed was a lot tastier n flavours more pronounced with the cheap shit than on the canna


Really? I might jus fuck boost off altogether then lol was it the liquid tomato feed stuff?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its blatantly stuff growing not being smoked an hes exhausting to outside wall of building right below my kitchen window so whenever there is a breeze 5-20flats will be smelling it
> 
> Ill just pop down there n have a chat with him at some point, cant be arsed with subtle shit like pic of a filter under his door, charvers are so thick round here he would probably take the pic n try wiring it up to use it or sum shit lmao
> 
> I just dont wanna ignore it, set up me own grow then have MY door tapped in coz the thick as fuck plod have picked on the wrong floor looking for dumbarse downstairs y`know


Hahahahahahaha funny man .... Yeh go nnchat with him mate just let him know u can stink it all the time and tell him u want sorting out for being so nice And letting him know lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Really? I might jus fuck boost off altogether then lol was it the liquid tomato feed stuff?


 yeh they say topmaxx bloom is great! and only 16 qwid a litre as apposed to cannas 50 qwid for boost, im not running boost on main op, farrr to fucking expensive, and to be honest i think the pk does the job all on its own, pound for pound pk gets the better results, but saying that i got bud candy and big bud il just use that till it runs out, then fuking il make a decision, as for bas enutes im seriously thinking about this stuff MAYBE, ima feed half me main op with the new base stuff, since im outa nutes on main op till wednesday wen new ones arrive or tomoz AND it only deals in 4.litre measruemenets il just do 10 see if they die or not, if they stay nice and green il stick with it,if they chage il flush and go ak to normal base,

and rimmer u need to get that neighbour kicked intot ouch mate, u had all that shit, then u got the good news now ur kinda fucked again,u have 2 options, go tell him, or grass him up!lol


if his filters fucked and its that bad, hit me up il send u sum activated charcoal things u can wrap round a filter and tape on, same shit just FREEE!!! they like 22cm x 8 i think so long and narrow but a few all taped round a old filter should do wonders


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

The two blue dreams nice phenos can't wait to see which is best one mmmmm mmmmmmmmm

Happy now DST lol ??? In was holding the camera the wrong way round lmao proper thick cunt but look what this thick cunt can grow mmmmm looky so tasty lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

imc has mails


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Really? I might jus fuck boost off altogether then lol was it the liquid tomato feed stuff?


Yup, £1 bottle from pound/99pshop, used a couple of different ones over 2 grows, Doff's, Tomorite, Eazifeed, all were £1 an no noticeable difference between the plants or their reaction to the nutes


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahahaha funny man .... Yeh go nnchat with him mate just let him know u can stink it all the time and tell him u want sorting out for being so nice And letting him know lol


nah im just gonna go down there n be like "dude, either start using a carbon filter or replace the carbon in the one ya got, better for me to tell ya than the old bill eh?" lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nah im just gonna go down there n be like "dude, either start using a carbon filter or replace the carbon in the one ya got, better for me to tell ya than the old bill eh?" lol


Yehnim with ya just put it to him strait Lol net he's all like eeerrrrm don't known what mean mate lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you round it down it works out to a NPK ratio of 3-1-10 so probably better as a flowering nute
> 
> Whos the manufacturer and whats the food called?


3-1-6........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

id go down knock on his door, an be like CID we are here about cannabis cultivation, then when his face drops just laugh at him an tell him to go get a filter.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> id go down knock on his door, an be like CID we are here about cannabis cultivation, then when his face drops just laugh at him an tell him to go get a filter.


Sooo sooo tempting lol, but ............doing that to ya mates is fine but a complete stranger might not take it as well lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Sooo sooo tempting lol, but ............doing that to ya mates is fine but a complete stranger might not take it as well lol


brings it on himself, who grows with the smell like that and sits comfortably, id be camped up at my window scissors at the ready waiting for polis cars.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> brings it on himself, who grows with the smell like that and sits comfortably, id be camped up at my window scissors at the ready waiting for polis cars.


yeah true, its that stinky im on the floor above him n hes obviously venting out below my kitchen window but if i leave the kitchen window open n walk thru the flat after 5-10mins ya get a whiff of it all thru the flat so either his filter is fucked or he simply aint running one n hoping that by venting outta the 10th floor of a tower block no-one will smell it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

I know my filter works fine walked down me drive no smell whatsoever ... opened the bedroom door bout knocked me out Lol getting very pungent now Lol...why don't yabrob him sae Lol

Oh.I advise on foiler feeding withbwilkos liquid seaweed the plants love it only.2 times.a week but u.can see they like it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know my filter works fine walked down me drive no smell whatsoever ... opened the bedroom door bout knocked me out Lol getting very pungent now Lol...why don't yabrob him sae Lol


ya wanna go on skype, ill be on in about 30 mins, need to talk to ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh in gotta nip out mwself I'll sign in when in get back....have me.n the missis got tickets???


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

weedrus reviews on the sr are banging sambo....getting a good rep for reliability value and above all quality...nice one man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> weedrus reviews on the sr are banging sambo....getting a good rep for reliability value and above all quality...nice one man


Yeh Cuz of everyone on here lmao hahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Well just picked up an 8th if some proper stinky cheese just bout to riu Lol it smelly soooooo goooooood


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> weedrus reviews on the sr are banging sambo....getting a good rep for reliability value and above all quality...nice one man


its all about your rep, thats why i offered up weed at a price no one on the road uk to uk could match for qaulity, ill talk more another time but its going goooooooooood so far mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well just picked up an 8th if some proper stinky cheese just bout to riu Lol it smelly soooooo goooooood


wait till u tuck into that royal afghan then, its not like goldseal its more a pollen very very tastey and nice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

u free to talk sambo? phone like?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Here ya go Ice begging for a sample lmao )


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Here ya go Ice begging for a sample lmao )


oh well go fuk,, u can wait till 8 weeks then CUUUNNNNTTTTT!¬!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh well go fuk,, u can wait till 8 weeks then CUUUNNNNTTTTT!¬!!


I'll Zend u a sample when I've cropped don't worry nasty pasty lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting my Mrs to trim the critical 2nyt its donenswolllenn tonfuck I'll send anpiv after shes trimmed it see if ubthink she's done a good job or not.....well she always does a good job


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

a few pics from just after lights out tonight, i know the color looks bad but its the flash on this shitty camera that caused it they are actually looking a lot greener lol
 blue grape dream 12/12 from seed Cheese  Blue cheese  Holy grail kush


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

How's then clonws doin gazza?? I'm just getting nice green growth niwnwith mine.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How's then clonws doin gazza?? I'm just getting nice green growth niwnwith mine.


they are doing amazing mate shooting up every day think another 3 weeks veg then flip em, will get some pics from the loft 2morro when i can be arsed going up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> they are doing amazing mate shooting up every day think another 3 weeks veg then flip em, will get some pics from the loft 2morro when i can be arsed going up


Very fast growing pheno maybe a keeper so far the other two just look amazing so crystaly and smell sooooo good


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

is your special del bloke early gbhoy? sometimes mines 9am sometimes nearly one pm wanker lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is your special del bloke early gbhoy? sometimes mines 9am sometimes nearly one pm wanker lol


usually about 10-10.30am mate but sometimes a little later, will give u a txt m8 in morning


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

gonna let the missis trim this see how she does Lol I'll put up after pics Lol . Oh and more blue dream Lol i feckin love this plant


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;u2OJfi5inHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2OJfi5inHw#at=71[/video]


----------



## moggggys (Aug 12, 2013)

built a shed 




now i hate sheds


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well just picked up an 8th if some proper stinky cheese just bout to riu Lol it smelly soooooo goooooood


jamp on skip, just spoke to my guy bout those blue freinds.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 12, 2013)

......i see u bizzle.....lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> built a shed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my god quaite possibly the shortest comment mogs has ever made, still waiting for sum1 on the thread to sample sum of your gear u TIGHT CUNT!


il say it if nobody else will


so anyone u think its viable to use this plant food as base nutes then or not? npk 15-5-30

hope so like just wanting a few diffrent pov's trying to get outa the braded shit and onto the lesser branded yet much cheaper and i guess better than normal canna shit

really wanted to bomb a clemazipam toningh but alaz i cannot, got 30 cuts to take and benzo's and concentraction aint a mixture that works well


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 12, 2013)

.............lol just messing lad......ha ha


----------



## moggggys (Aug 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my god quaite possibly the shortest comment mogs has ever made, still waiting for sum1 on the thread to sample sum of your gear u TIGHT CUNT!
> 
> 
> il say it if nobody else will
> ...




yep 

15-5-30 ? indoor i take it ? if so no its shit , reason being is high numbers mean things turn to shit rather fast , not easy to dilute down and get correct , easier to simply buy cheap nutes such as ionic , i buy the 20 litre tubs so it works out at around 2 quid a liter , i also assume this is for flowering yeah ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

moggys drunk hes online lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

moggggys said:


> yep
> 
> 15-5-30 ? indoor i take it ? if so no its shit , reason being is high numbers mean things turn to shit rather fast , not easy to dilute down and get correct , easier to simply buy cheap nutes such as ionic , i buy the 20 litre tubs so it works out at around 2 quid a liter , i also assume this is for flowering yeah ?


yeh im flowering now, just looking for alternatives to the canna stuff, while i got bud candy and big bud, full bottles i aint got no boost and fuk buying it at 50 a pop, topmaxx blooms menna be great! but tbh i see tons of poeple saying boost has no real laternative, so if i gave half stretgth would that half the npk??

cummon mogs share ur wisdom! coz i know fek all


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 12, 2013)

me ice id just go with bloom and topmax.....fuk the rest......


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

all done by the Mrs bless her cotton socks Lol not bad aye for a 2ndish time Lol that's the whole plant critical+ vegged from seed for 2 weeks flowerd for 50 days... it weighs 59g wet lolwhich that little cunt informed me I'll end up withn12g Wtf lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2774133 all done by the Mrs bless her cotton socks Lol not bad aye for a 2ndish time Lol that's the whole plant critical+ vegged from seed for 2 weeks flowerd for 50 days... it weighs 59g wet lolwhich that little cunt informed me I'll end up withn12g Wtf lmao


reaction was too funny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha not happy lmao

I'm havingbtonroll another now cuz a you lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2774133 all done by the Mrs bless her cotton socks Lol not bad aye for a 2ndish time Lol that's the whole plant critical+ vegged from seed for 2 weeks flowerd for 50 days... it weighs 59g wet lolwhich that little cunt informed me I'll end up withn12g Wtf lmao


she aint wrong and with them stems too prob ten g lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

Aaarrrgghhhhhhhhh stems can stay on Lol.... not bad for a freebie tho and a not of Percy in a few days..oh and that little main cola is solid like rambo solid


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 12, 2013)

spose im gonna have to try a slice for breakfast with a tea, someone gotta test its strength hay lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

not bad freebie let's see what she smokes like smells nice n fruity


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2774157
> 
> spose im gonna have to try a slice for breakfast with a tea, someone gotta test its strength hay lol


Send a big slice my way )))) that looks soooo.good now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2774157
> 
> spose im gonna have to try a slice for breakfast with a tea, someone gotta test its strength hay lol


my names been on a slice of that for months REMEMBER!!! 2birds one stone u know..........

looks fucking awsome!


----------



## indikat (Aug 12, 2013)

sambos wake and bake.....looks nice ...u got some skills with that oven, I ate a couple g s of maroc on the flight back from dam, love that feelin of havin forgotton eatin it and then coming up in the middle of doin something else, bit like wen smuggling it up yer jacksie in a condom and u get red eyes mid flight and walk of the plane in tha zone. The only time they let the sniffer dogs on me at the airport I was on business and clean, the fuker still hung around me a bit longer than everyone else and kicking a customs dog in tha face is not an option in an airport especially wen pretending to be normal. Poor bastard dogs havin to work mine sits around all day chasing rabbits and wanking,..... got a friend coming for lunch, so steaks on the bbq I fink, you all have a good day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning!!!!! Yeh Yeh your Mrs has done a good job on them bizzle.....but noooooooo were all.fat cunyo's who.want ranbos cake fat cunts!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

heres a bubba clone potted about a week ago or so.air pots are prooooooooooo


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2774157
> 
> spose im gonna have to try a slice for breakfast with a tea, someone gotta test its strength hay lol


you not be arsed to fold it into the box tin ? or did it fall apart, either way. i hope you got the dose reet. that cannabutter has done a number on my nut a few times.

Morning all, dippy ellsy bongo for breaky.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

yes!!!!! finally, money goes in tomorrow so we fan finally fucking move outta this shithole at last woop woop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Grats Saer! Get your grow on finally


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Grats Saer! Get your grow on finally


Yeah been a long fucking time coming n all, got an inspection 5-6 weeks after we move in so cant start til then but nothing stopping me getting the cupboard boarded n wired ready to go eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Rambo when ya see this or wake up ring me mate u daft cunt lol

Who else is expecting 2g of royal A. Hahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Woke up to my door getting rattled, jumped out of bed and there is an angel at my door with a nice fat parcel of weed and hash, time for a Royal Afghan wake & bake.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmmmmm think I'm gonna have a royal joint myself u havnt got 7g of blues have you?????? Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmm think I'm gonna have a royal joint myself u havnt got 7g of blues have you?????? Lol


hahaha i have m8 i got a Q of blueberry and 2g of the Afghan, take it u ordered the same?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha i have m8 i got a Q of blueberry and 2g of the Afghan, take it u ordered the same?


Yes but got 4g hash 0g weed lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Woke up to my door getting rattled, jumped out of bed and there is an angel at my door with a nice fat parcel of weed and hash, time for a Royal Afghan wake & bake.


Alright for some lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Alright for some lol


Aint.you got mate? Anything smoke wise??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Afghan is a lovely hash very mellow not as nice as the double00 but very nice 8/10 what u say Gary ???? For pollen hash its good ain't it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aint.you got mate? Anything smoke wise??


Lol nope, these days im pretty much restricted to 1 or 2 £20 bags a week/fortnight coz of money lol, hence why i cant wait to get into the new flat n start growing again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Ahhhh that's a bit shitty I've just cropped a mini plant I've promises sum1 else a nice joint and ill sort you one out too but that's it just you 2 !!!!!!!! And when I've harvested proper I'll send u an 8th od the dreamb for all that shit with ballast inhavnt forgot yano


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Afghan is a lovely hash very mellow not as nice as the double00 but very nice 8/10 what u say Gary ???? For pollen hash its good ain't it


yeah mate its proper nice hash, not had anything better in the uk for years, tastes like nice old skool pollen, and gets u smashed, id say 8/10 as well, now to try the blueberry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

need to head out and get the last cpl things for the kids starting back school 2morro, also its my youngest just starting primary 1, cant believe she starting school already but at least the wife and i will get 6 hrs peace a day now all 3 are in school, now i just need to wait till they 16 then i can kick them out and use their bedrooms as grow rooms lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeh lovely hash glad I.got sum more that I bargained for lmao mehmehmeh Yeh try ya blues mate nob Lol Nah he's sorting it bless him good man I've got some nice cheese anyway but think ima stickntonthis hash for the day its very rare in get hash sonfuck it gonna binge on it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine arnt back for another 4 weeks!!!!!!!!! Teks the piss lol
My las has to have the shoes.witjntje toys in the.bottom Lol indomt think he even likes the shows just wants the toy .whoever came up with that idea is a. genius lmoa


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mine arnt back for another 4 weeks!!!!!!!!! Teks the piss lol


yeah but mine already had 7 weeks holiday so its about bloody time they went back


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Air pots all the way.just wish they made em square..... outdoories are loving the foiler seaweed spray inreccomend for veg indoors aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2774510 mmmmmmmm


 mmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2774519 mmmmmmmmm lol


Cunt Lol. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmer lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> need to head out and get the last cpl things for the kids starting back school 2morro, also its my youngest just starting primary 1, cant believe she starting school already but at least the wife and i will get 6 hrs peace a day now all 3 are in school, now i just need to wait till they 16 then i can kick them out and use their bedrooms as grow rooms lmao


lol know the feeling mate, mine starts nursery in less than a month so looking forward to actually having some time without her for a change lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

the veg tent getting a little full in there.....cmon flowers feckin hurry up


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Fuckingpacked.com  canni wait for a flash of gash 

also got a bit of root on a few of the exos after 7 days. Woop!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Go on badger get that rootage out Lol don't show.Ice tho he'll get jel Lol.. Yeh cmom girls flash the gash looking good tho mate nice full canopy 


Get another light In there Lol the more the merrier lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on badger get that rootage out Lol don't show.Ice tho he'll get jel Lol.. Yeh cmom girls flash the gash looking good tho mate nice full canopy
> 
> 
> Get another light In there Lol the more the merrier lol


Lol I couldn't fit another light in there. Wud be nice to get one of them duel bulb hoods that sambos after. Would be a fucking jungle in there lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2774511View attachment 2774512View attachment 2774513View attachment 2774514
> 
> Air pots all the way.just wish they made em square..... outdoories are loving the foiler seaweed spray inreccomend for veg indoors aswell


they should start flowering m8, nights drawing in & temps lowering, me & a m8 got a 7ft er in a poly tunnel & its just started throwing pistols.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

afternoon all.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

quite happy with phonecall mate sed shit was good got 190 oz.......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

how much did you get in total imj


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuckingpacked.com  canni wait for a flash of gash
> View attachment 2774537
> also got a bit of root on a few of the exos after 7 days. Woop!
> View attachment 2774549


wow you have got a nice packed tent ther spoon, maybe u should take summor lower branches off maybe/

doing my livers cuts today, at sum point anwyays lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

bout oz n half a plant.....wernt to bad shifted most of it some 180 some 190 got 3 left to cut and dry....be keepin few nugs bk for fairys tho off last 3.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

ice man asked u twice if u wanted this 4 inch fan u never replyed lol.......


IC3M4L3 said:


> wow you have got a nice packed tent ther spoon, maybe u should take summor lower branches off maybe/
> 
> doing my livers cuts today, at sum point anwyays lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

..............................


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2774598..............................


If he dont have it i will mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

yer np lad.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2774598..............................


llmao ive said 4 times now yeh mate it will do for the inlet i need,,, lol,, thread moves so fast its hard to keep up... cheers man was gunna buy one too


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

ok lad ill get the missis to ship it nxt few days......


IC3M4L3 said:


> llmao ive said 4 times now yeh mate it will do for the inlet i need,,, lol,, thread moves so fast its hard to keep up... cheers man was gunna buy one too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok lad ill get the missis to ship it nxt few days......


cheers m8, be a big help


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Well just woke up to a McDonalds fookin sound mate now do I have cheese or royal? Decisions decisions .or just nail 8 blueys and see what happens Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

shld put that as pic bizzle lol


imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2773967......i see u bizzle.....lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow you have got a nice packed tent ther spoon, maybe u should take summor lower branches off maybe/
> 
> doing my livers cuts today, at sum point anwyays lol


Yeah it's fucking packed mate lol. Iv got a couple of sets of branches on each plant that ain't popping thru the canopy so I'm thinking of chopping them and jus leaving all the tops that are getting good light.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well just woke up to a McDonalds fookin sound mate now do I have cheese or royal? Decisions decisions .or just nail 8 blueys and see what happens Lol


fuk that get one of those chese chedder things ther doing atm, fucking well nice mate, got chuntny n whatnot in it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

i fancy a bigmac now lol......weres me keys lol......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

shawn, skyp?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

I know IMC nut that would be stealing your ting Lol [email protected] Ice no literally woke up with a Mc D's in me face 2 double cheeseburgers 6 nugs large fries jobs a gooden Lol...I meant do I have a joint of weed or this hash off the man that is Rambo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shawn, skyp?


Have u got laprop???


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk that get one of those chese chedder things ther doing atm, fucking well nice mate, got chuntny n whatnot in it


hes talking about his selection of smokables.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have u got laprop???


i can get a laptop, lemme jus go rob a student lmao, yeh face time? give me 5 mins, to finish my latelunch and ill be on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Sound ill sign in now just bell me when ya sorted yanoni can't do this typing tjingballl night lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

U comim on vid ice inwannna put a face ton the name......bet ud crack me screen Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

pfffft u sayin face time just done that with the missis she at her moms soon as answed i was standing there with me cock floped out day kno her mom was in same fukin room by her....called me a dirty bastard lmaooooooooooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm still gigging to me self bout what Ice put Nah Nah get one of them cheese chedder things chutney n shit Pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it's fucking packed mate lol. Iv got a couple of sets of branches on each plant that ain't popping thru the canopy so I'm thinking of chopping them and jus leaving all the tops that are getting good light.


 yeh, deffo, i got mine in wilma trays rather than on the floor, so im hinking of taking a look in a week see whats gunna be shit and get rid!,, new nutes landed today i fucking love the shop i use on eba

video shjawnly LOL yeh rite


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah mite b a better idea waitin till I can see some flower, see what's gonna b worth keeping.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mite b a better idea waitin till I can see some flower, see what's gonna b worth keeping.


fo sure m8, i would, u cant even se the poor lil exo in the midddle lol

wat nutes u got em on now,? they yellow at start it seems but then in flower u can lower then a touch, orite for u, i got 25 to feed on the stregth they need that aint cheap lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fo sure m8, i would, u cant even se the poor lil exo in the midddle lol
> 
> wat nutes u got em on now,? they yellow at start it seems but then in flower u can lower then a touch, orite for u, i got 25 to feed on the stregth they need that aint cheap lol


Yeah, there jus on 4ml of a+b at the moment dropped em down from 6ml lol. U wernt half right, they take a good dosage of nutes. Surprised with the blue Thai aswell, shes been taking the same dosage as the PE and loves it. And I kno, poor little exo! Lol it's alright she will get a proper go next run. Yeah the PE did look a little unhealthy wen they were smaller... They might like a higher dosage sooner on eh.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Any 1 got an I pad they wanna sell?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah, there jus on 4ml of a+b at the moment dropped em down from 6ml lol. U wernt half right, they take a good dosage of nutes. Surprised with the blue Thai aswell, shes been taking the same dosage as the PE and loves it. And I kno poor little exo! Lol it's alright she will get a proper go next run. Yeah the PE did look a little unhealthy wen they were smaller... They might like a higher dosage sooner on eh.


 maybe yeh, i got mine on bud candy atm, till week 5-ish then pk then im thinking ripen but may not,




spooningbadgers said:


> Any 1 got an I pad they wanna sell?


 fuking ipad u gay cunt get android u simplton


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Pmsl simpleton. I pads are the shit! Don't like macs really, defo pc all the way.... But I phones and I pads are shit hot.
i bet ur a playstation man ain't ya! Lol. I'm more x-box


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl simpleton. I pads are the shit! Don't like macs really, defo pc all the way.... But I phones and I pads are shit hot.
> i bet ur a playstation man ain't ya! Lol. I'm more x-box


yeh i got, ps3,ps2,ps1,xbox 250slim,cube,megadrive1-dreamcast,gba,gbasp,nintndo gameboy,gameboy pocket, gameboy colour, psp,psp slim,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl simpleton. I pads are the shit! Don't like macs really, defo pc all the way.... But I phones and I pads are shit hot.
> i bet ur a playstation man ain't ya! Lol. I'm more x-box


i have to punch my xbox to get it to start a game...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh so ur a every console that ever existed kinda guy then lool.
yeah tuff choice between the ps4 and the Xbox 1.. Well at least since Microsoft realised they had fucked up with that bullshit about not being able to share games. Likeing the look of planet side 2 tho :/


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i have to punch my xbox to get it to start a game...


Yeah my old 1 was like that. Can get a bit temperamental xboxs lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2013)

these canna capsuals are killing me, too easy ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> these canna capsuals are killing me, too easy ...View attachment 2774747View attachment 2774748


Have u made that rick Simpson cannabis oil or something?????? Inwoukdnt mind popping one if them lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

don't kmownif any1 else's kids watch cartoon network but my lads 7 and just drew these straight off the bat copying the cartoon!!!! I'm pretty impressed bless him


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

bit of light bleach I think


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2774761 don't kmownif any1 else's kids watch cartoon network but my lads 7 and just drew these straight off the bat copying the cartoon!!!! I'm pretty impressed bless him


young artist there, thtats better than waht i could even attempt. jump on skip for a quick typo chat/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> young artist there, thtats better than waht i could even attempt.


I know bless him when I seem him drawing them it was like it was nothing just did it imnanout 5 mins bless him


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

inbox spoon u spooon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

That's the little one in bed time fo chill with a fatty now cheese and afghan mix.hit it up flip it up nigger i don't give a fuck hahahahahahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

wellim not smoking fuk all,, boohoo fucking hooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Just been looking for a violin smiley but there ain't one Lol how come anoint got????


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wellim not smoking fuk all,, boohoo fucking hooo


same ic3, these druggy fucks are just wasting their lives away hhmmmh


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> same ic3, these druggy fucks are just wasting their lives away hhmmmh


Wasting there lives away lol.....jealous!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

you young bucks won't know the lad but for the older mob in here spare a thought for cinderella man/jambo, he's up in front of the beak the morra, looking at a short stay...

@iikode,

I aint wasteman like this lot haha just been n done 10k dreadmill and all the weights i'm a lean 208lbs gonna hurt the morra but the day after will knack


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you young bucks won't know the lad but for the older mob in here spare a thought for cinderella man/jambo, he's up in front of the beak the morra, looking at a short stay...
> 
> @iikode,
> 
> I aint wasteman like this lot haha just been n done 10k dreadmill and all the weights i'm a lean 208lbs gonna hurt the morra but the day after will knack


gettin my gym mmbership this week, then ima blast it out turn me guns into pythons.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

can see don now using cotton buds as dumbells lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

least i aint gonna be getting jumped by my neighbours lad. get fit get trained and go to town on em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> gettin my gym mmbership this week, then ima blast it out turn me guns into pythons.


seriously look at the gyms around ya first i joined the council one and it's shite. the other ones are pricey but so much better for machines and free's mind, tbh the bootcamp is pretty fucking good. my lass can plank for fuckin ages. way longer than me ffs


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously look at the gyms around ya first i joined the council one and it's shite. the other ones are pricey but so much better for machines and free's mind, tbh the bootcamp is pretty fucking good. my lass can plank for fuckin ages. way longer than me ffs


yeah al be joining the best gym, open 24/7, in town, need to get fit, better being able to break people rather than get broken, well am losing weight, dont wanna be scrawny, build up some muscle yakknow blad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Lad that gets on here rarely called rasclot does street fit, youtube some vids all about using the stuff round you. I met him at the cannabis cup last November he was a fairly average stamp. He sent us a pic of him human flagging the sign at landsend ripped. 

The gyms a great start but there's lot to be said for resistance training using just your own body weight.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lad that gets on here rarely called rasclot does street fit, youtube some vids all about using the stuff round you. I met him at the cannabis cup last November he was a fairly average stamp. He sent us a pic of him human flagging the sign at landsend ripped.
> 
> The gyms a great start but there's lot to be said for resistance training using just your own body weight.


iv got the body for it, just need the motivation, and put down the joint for a while, while i rethink my plan unstoned yano, i could go back to college and live an honest life but fuckit theres too much money from drugs, and whos to say i carnt do both, just dont wanna be bitched about, think once i start raking in the £ ima start MMA, theres a martial arts gym in my city looks promising.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Aye I sorted for two month then had to knock the weed n booze on the head for the first month. Now when I do blaze up I eat the house out of anything remotely munchy like. Not long til you need the calories. 

Nowt wrong with doing both, work and our working on the side makes you much less suspect.

Mma gyms are usually expensive but if you get a decent trainer fair do. Just depends if you want in the ring? I'm not personally like my nose straight n teeth in my gob lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I sorted for two month then had to knock the weed n booze on the head for the first month. Now when I do blaze up I eat the house out of anything remotely munchy like. Not long til you need the calories.
> 
> Nowt wrong with doing both, work and our working on the side makes you much less suspect.


yeah i was thinking, am not workin in a spar for rest of me life, think ima give college another go next year, while working, and while hopefully doing our dirty work. but still cant decide what to do at college, i done construction last time, wouldnt mind doing that cuz the moneys good, but its hard manual work. ill have to have a look on the website see whats on offer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you young bucks won't know the lad but for the older mob in here spare a thought for cinderella man/jambo, he's up in front of the beak the morra, looking at a short stay...
> 
> @iikode,
> 
> I aint wasteman like this lot haha just been n done 10k dreadmill and all the weights i'm a lean 208lbs gonna hurt the morra but the day after will knack



from club 600? heard something about it I think, got grassed on or summat weren't it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Man was unlucky aye, neighbours telt the council there was a leak n they couldn't get an answer so stuck a ladder to his window or some bollocks. Aye neighbours grassed him. He seems remarkably calm.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2013)

had my first ever try of a volcano vaporizer today, gotta say was very impressed such better flavour and such a cleaner nicer buzz from the weed, seriously thinking of getting one of them badboys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah i was thinking, am not workin in a spar for rest of me life, think ima give college another go next year, while working, and while hopefully doing our dirty work. but still cant decide what to do at college, i done construction last time, wouldnt mind doing that cuz the moneys good, but its hard manual work. ill have to have a look on the website see whats on offer.


Aye I was fancying something physical but your fuckin yourself before your time for the most part. Need another skill for the winter haha web design, I'm learning bootstrap at the minute. Easy web design. Going to do a counsellor basic entry level course n see if I like it. They'll likely train ya by group therapy and find out I'm a looper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> had my first ever try of a volcano vaporizer today, gotta say was very impressed such better flavour and such a cleaner nicer buzz from the weed, seriously thinking of getting one of them badboys.


You go through weed much slower. I couldn't get over how much better it was the taste of how it smells simple as then I was higher than comfortable for a bit lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

fuking 500 sods they wanna be good!

just on way bak from grow house found a huge 42~" hitachi plasma weighs a ton anyways, thought na wont work but al grab it anwyays, fucker only works! using as monitor, only cant suss how to get the hdmi working.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Thought they were only about 3 ton!? Nice find btw


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought they were only about 3 ton!? Nice find btw


 yeh works sound only issue is hdmi wont work so everytihnings on componant, the hdmi and last 3 aux wont work, so im guesinng its just a dry joint or loose board inside, wont be much or none of them would work, fucking thing,lol still sweet for the old consoles and such i have for the youngen to play on,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I was fancying something physical but your fuckin yourself before your time for the most part. Need another skill for the winter haha web design, I'm learning bootstrap at the minute. Easy web design. Going to do a counsellor basic entry level course n see if I like it. They'll likely train ya by group therapy and find out I'm a looper


im gonna have a look at something, there aint alot but theres a fair few choices, ill hav a look tomorra, yeah the computers thing would be kushty with an office an shit, it would just be boring as feck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Night lads scratchers calling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im gonna have a look at something, there aint alot but theres a fair few choices, ill hav a look tomorra, yeah the computers thing would be kushty with an office an shit, it would just be boring as feck.


It is my day job is office an normally be boring as but were all fiends of one sort or another lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

get some steds in ya


iiKode said:


> gettin my gym mmbership this week, then ima blast it out turn me guns into pythons.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh fuck just woke upnom the sofa feelnfucked now Lol right ..joint and bed


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

fuk me just fin chopping a nother girl.......2 to go....


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

was never a big fan, but a mate has a vape pen and it's great for smoking hash/bubble out in public as well, lol. I have considered getting one, need to read up (probably cheaper than a volcano....)
http://www.hightimes.com/read/high-times-vaporizer-pen-buyers-guide



newuserlol said:


> had my first ever try of a volcano vaporizer today, gotta say was very impressed such better flavour and such a cleaner nicer buzz from the weed, seriously thinking of getting one of them badboys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

@imc u need to the hurry fuck up how many u do again?????? 100? Lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh fuck just woke upnom the sofa feelnfucked now Lol right ..joint and bed


jump on skype for a quick one will ya/


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

steds? nah feck off


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

train ya ass for 12 mnths then and put only 4 pound of muscle on......


iiKode said:


> steds? nah feck off


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

have to wait for nippers to go to bed dont i lol.......can see the diff in the ones i cut last week to these ones now, more dence buds.....


shawnybizzle said:


> @imc u need to the hurry fuck up how many u do again?????? 100? Lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

lad in my street kode he been traning done it for bout 9 mnths came to me sed jay aint gettin no bigger i sed ok lad come with me ill train u.....he was 10st bag of bones......told him what to eat wen to eat and how many times a day.....but main key is dedication....and u got to go thr pain to gain...fuk me ive crawld out gym some times wen i push 300kg on legs and turn to jelly.....anyways put him on corse of steds too for 12 mnths...he 14st now and riped to fuk.......no big cunt yll see in gym aint had help off steds....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

WOOHOO got mic workin! now just need to suss getting audio bak, fuking thing,,, i MAY even put cam on since ive found it


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lad in my street kode he been traning done it for bout 9 mnths came to me sed jay aint gettin no bigger i sed ok lad come with me ill train u.....he was 10st bag of bones......told him what to eat wen to eat and how many times a day.....but main key is dedication....and u got to go thr pain to gain...fuk me ive crawld out gym some times wen i push 300kg on legs and turn to jelly.....anyways put him on corse of steds too for 12 mnths...he 14st now and riped to fuk.......no big cunt yll see in gym aint had help off steds....


i aint into anything apart from weed, may start to think us all want me on blues, steds and why not snort lines longer than the wall of china.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

ah thort u sed was getting gym membership and wanted big guns....lol cant give u advice on weed n shit but getting big i can lol......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah thort u sed was getting gym membership and wanted big guns....lol cant give u advice on weed n shit but getting big i can lol......


yeah, just without steds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOO MEEEEE! FUKSAKE IM GETTING OLD



err physco dont look to happy do they??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

na man they dont lol look a bit dark? u re veged tho yer? bit of heat probs 2......but fuk me the others have come on aint they?...what was thay again?..loking 4wd to cein that lot harvest........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

your bday lad?


IC3M4L3 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOOO MEEEEE! FUKSAKE IM GETTING OLD
> 
> View attachment 2775257View attachment 2775258View attachment 2775259
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> na man they dont lol look a bit dark? u re veged tho yer? bit of heat probs 2......but fuk me the others have come on aint they?...what was thay again?..loking 4wd to cein that lot harvest........


 ME NEITHER AND YEH THEYVE SHOT UP, SO MUCH SO ONE WAS TOUCH ING A BULB,
fuk caps

anwyays, yeh the physco did a 2 week veg then i noticed the timers fucked so went into flower now i revegged em again for about 4 weeks id say and flipped on friday so they should start chearing up

i know they look great! lolipop em and they fucking go nuts, in a good way but not a good way goz they love it,, but the theory is u strip the shit of and lower branches and the plant puts more graft into everything else, so it statnds to reason the go a lil nuts, lol

but yeh sog be damneD! THATS what its all about lol PE love the stuff!

and yeh today im 32,, getting OLLLD catching upto that cunt DON


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

happy bday ice........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

got few mnths left till im 32 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

u can have the cake....ill muff n stuff her lmao......


imcjayt said:


> happy bday ice........View attachment 2775279


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ME NEITHER AND YEH THEYVE SHOT UP, SO MUCH SO ONE WAS TOUCH ING A BULB,
> fuk caps
> 
> anwyays, yeh the physco did a 2 week veg then i noticed the timers fucked so went into flower now i revegged em again for about 4 weeks id say and flipped on friday so they should start chearing up
> ...


Happy birthday mate, urs n me missus birthday today lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2013)

good day for birthdays mate, propper biritish day!lol

love the pics, haha,, hidden from wifes view, shhhh

anwyays il do clones tomoz to fucked, im offskis, catch y'all tomorrow guys, inlaws here so i can have a hours peace in bedroom with just me and me foliage

night


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 13, 2013)

laterz man......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 13, 2013)

happybirthday ic3,sure someone getu somethinglmao,jesus 32 aye?must av seemed like the other day u weremarching with the dinasours yaold bastart


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Belated Happy Birthday IC3. Hope you had a good day. Grow is looking sweet!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy b day ice ya old cunt lol. PE are looking good.... Not so much the pysco lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice 1 sambo u ledge!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Just.smoking.some of my bubba kush bout A week or so early! Tastes like that Thai weed tbh not much taste defo giving me a buzz tho.looks like the dream are gonna be done b4 the kush???????? I thought kush was indica and the dream is a sativa Dom strain so duck knows Lol gonna go grow shop later and get a scope mines fucked and from what I.can see there still clear so a good couple of weeks yet Lol aaarrrrhgggghhhhhhhh fuckin hurry up u lazy slags man dem running out of space lol

Oh yeh and happy birthday from yesterday you old cunyo 32 you'll be getting your bus pass soon lmao .hope u had a gooden mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> steds? nah feck off


them big lads in the gym could swing and knock a BOB's heed off but not afore a natural built up guy had 3 punches to their face


IC3M4L3 said:


> ME NEITHER AND YEH THEYVE SHOT UP, SO MUCH SO ONE WAS TOUCH ING A BULB,
> fuk caps
> 
> anwyays, yeh the physco did a 2 week veg then i noticed the timers fucked so went into flower now i revegged em again for about 4 weeks id say and flipped on friday so they should start chearing up
> ...


LMAO your two year older than me ya dafty and ya can't grow for shit. clone onlies grow themselves ffs haha happy birthday though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

3 year older than me lmao them psychos do look like they fell from the sky landed on the ugly tree and batterd every fuckin ugly branch on the way down lmao hahahahahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2013)

how things you bunch of inbred cunt?

i found 2 males out of 8 fem seeds and another that wasnt showing anything. i chucked them last night and put the 4 best looking ones in the same wilma. ive got 5x dog, smelly cherry and qrazy quake seeds just popped so im going to do a 12/12 from seed in the other wilma. anyone got a good idea on the best way to pot them up to sex them? im thinking either sharing an 18L wilma pot or their own 3L air pot then repot them in the wilma pots.

happy birthday ice you old cunt lol. im 33 tho, so does that make me one of the oldest fuckers here?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

New user mail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> how things you bunch of inbred cunt?
> 
> i found 2 males out of 8 fem seeds and another that wasnt showing anything. i chucked them last night and put the 4 best looking ones in the same wilma. ive got 5x dog, smelly cherry and qrazy quake seeds just popped so im going to do a 12/12 from seed in the other wilma. anyone got a good idea on the best way to pot them up to sex them? im thinking either sharing an 18L wilma pot or their own 3L air pot then repot them in the wilma pots.
> 
> happy birthday ice you old cunt lol. im 33 tho, so does that make me one of the oldest fuckers here?


I'm doing a lil experiment myself I put 3 seeds in one pot I know there all haz butbdomt know whether there fem or not and I think there fem  yyyehhhh Lol just do that and if there is a male just cut it at the base of the stalk?????

Or flip sex and re veg? Didn't really read your post right either Lol Yeh i always repot before flower its a nice root boost aint it  yeh just do them single mate and repot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> how things you bunch of inbred cunt?
> 
> i found 2 males out of 8 fem seeds and another that wasnt showing anything. i chucked them last night and put the 4 best looking ones in the same wilma. ive got 5x dog, smelly cherry and qrazy quake seeds just popped so im going to do a 12/12 from seed in the other wilma. anyone got a good idea on the best way to pot them up to sex them? im thinking either sharing an 18L wilma pot or their own 3L air pot then repot them in the wilma pots.
> 
> happy birthday ice you old cunt lol. im 33 tho, so does that make me one of the oldest fuckers here?


you should see preflowers or balls before you flip with all three of them strains i'd bet. let em veg a week or two


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Ive got 1 clone that hasn't rooted and its the one in took about week 5 in flower off the keeper!!!! Well habit it a little spray last nyt the jiffy not the clone and checked it this morning it been holding itself in the pellet..but in must of wet it toouch and jiffy was soaked son when I lifted the clone it the sodden jiffy just fell off .... so nice soaked a new one and its just nice moist.the clone had started rooting I'll take a pic just before in try again I'm gonna soak it I'm clonex shone it in the dome and hope for the best Lol....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

just got a 0.2 free sample of Bolivian shine, i dunno wheres its really from but fuck me its the rocket fuel lol they always send the best as samples.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

in hope she makes it just batterd it innclonex so should be good


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm doing a lil experiment myself I put 3 seeds in one pot I know there all haz butbdomt know whether there fem or not and I think there fem  yyyehhhh Lol just do that and if there is a male just cut it at the base of the stalk?????
> 
> Or flip sex and re veg? Didn't really read your post right either Lol Yeh i always repot before flower its a nice root boost aint it  yeh just do them single mate and repot


cheers mate. i usually leave them in the 18L wilma pots from the start now that im using clay pebbles. i think the seperate pots sound the best way to go, just hope i dont damage the roots when i repot them lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> you should see preflowers or balls before you flip with all three of them strains i'd bet. let em veg a week or two


cheers mate. im a bit fucked for somewhere to veg them tho. ive got some in flower taking up half of my 2.4x1.2m tent. i know 12/12 from seed doesnt really finish any quicker than vegging for 3 weeks then flower for 9, i found that out the hard way, i thought it would be 9 weeks from seed but the stuff was shit lol. i want to get something done in the other side as quick as, i hate the empty space lol
ideally id like to have a seperate tent for veg, i wanted to get one this time round but ive had to spend out a shit load on the car. i forgot how much the fucking things cost lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just got a 0.2 free sample of Bolivian shine, i dunno wheres its really from but fuck me its the rocket fuel lol they always send the best as samples.


dunno how ya can only do .2 i'd be straight on the phone to my man for a geezy too easy


mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. im a bit fucked for somewhere to veg them tho. ive got some in flower taking up half of my 2.4x1.2m tent. i know 12/12 from seed doesnt really finish any quicker than vegging for 3 weeks then flower for 9, i found that out the hard way, i thought it would be 9 weeks from seed but the stuff was shit lol. i want to get something done in the other side as quick as, i hate the empty space lol
> ideally id like to have a seperate tent for veg, i wanted to get one this time round but ive had to spend out a shit load on the car. i forgot how much the fucking things cost lmao


as someone i think iikode mentioned the other day to me, i grow in cardboard boxes, big ones, why the fuck not, i don't have a 400wMH in there with em obviously a couple of cfl's is ample to start things off, just remember to raise them right close to the light. once your at a couple of inches or they stretch easy. i have a limited space so boxes for males to spunk in keeps me ganj sensi. like having a caretaker, they barely drink or eat practically in stasis if you don;t put many cfls in. think delvite called it cold storage hahah

i'm going to build a box out of an old futon and panda film it when i get more than a moment to do owt lol. 

back to trimming. and i'm taking work calls hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

i dont like it all that much really mate, is the one drug i can control lol

this is proper tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Imbox rambs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont like it all that much really mate, is the one drug i can control lol
> 
> this is proper tho.


really?! proper sniff makes me gurn after a while, more so than mandy ffs lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 14, 2013)

hello bellends


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> really?! proper sniff makes me gurn after a while, more so than mandy ffs lol


i would say so mate, i can smoke it till me lungs burst but cut sniff makes me feel ill and this aint plus its the cleaness of the buzz and the taste, id say its proper.

see some shiny mc shiny the other day, me mate had a few oz sorted me out a few lines and showed me the oz's broke open full of shiny goodness, was banging stuff 1750 a oz? is that any good? i thought so cause this was 100 a g stuff all day.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno how ya can only do .2 i'd be straight on the phone to my man for a geezy too easy
> 
> as someone i think iikode mentioned the other day to me, i grow in cardboard boxes, big ones, why the fuck not, i don't have a 400wMH in there with em obviously a couple of cfl's is ample to start things off, just remember to raise them right close to the light. once your at a couple of inches or they stretch easy. i have a limited space so boxes for males to spunk in keeps me ganj sensi. like having a caretaker, they barely drink or eat practically in stasis if you don;t put many cfls in. think delvite called it cold storage hahah
> 
> ...


you got me thinking now mate. i got a few wooden cupboards i could use. im even eyeing up an old tower pc as a prop box. i can strip it out and put a little tube light in there, its even got a built in fan 

cheers mate. good luck with the trimming. i know most wont agree with me but i trim when its dry now. i chop the branches off and the really big fan leaves, put them in my rack to dry for a week. then most of the leaves just snap off. ive roughly halfed the time it takes me now. instead of getting in and cutting the leaf its just a quick flick of the wrist (yes im good at quick flicking my wrist lol). you probably dont lose as much thc that way either


----------



## iiKode (Aug 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> you got me thinking now mate. i got a few wooden cupboards i could use. im even eyeing up an old tower pc as a prop box. i can strip it out and put a little tube light in there, its even got a built in fan
> 
> cheers mate. good luck with the trimming. i know most wont agree with me but i trim when its dry now. i chop the branches off and the really big fan leaves, put them in my rack to dry for a week. then most of the leaves just snap off. ive roughly halfed the time it takes me now. instead of getting in and cutting the leaf its just a quick flick of the wrist (yes im good at quick flicking my wrist lol). you probably dont lose as much thc that way either


i left more than half my last run untrimmed, and the potency was alot better than the hay i trimmed wet, its annoying trimming dry, but well worth it imo.

i think ima leave this lot to hang untrimmed, for a longer slower dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i would say so mate, i can smoke it till me lungs burst but cut sniff makes me feel ill and this aint plus its the cleaness of the buzz and the taste, id say its proper.
> 
> see some shiny mc shiny the other day, me mate had a few oz sorted me out a few lines and showed me the oz's broke open full of shiny goodness, was banging stuff 1750 a oz? is that any good? i thought so cause this was 100 a g stuff all day.


get what you mean, cut is always a rough nose next few days, proper i'm like nowts happened the next day, nee idea if 1750 is good i'm deliberately avoiding the man...



mrt1980 said:


> you got me thinking now mate. i got a few wooden cupboards i could use. im even eyeing up an old tower pc as a prop box. i can strip it out and put a little tube light in there, its even got a built in fan
> 
> cheers mate. good luck with the trimming. i know most wont agree with me but i trim when its dry now. i chop the branches off and the really big fan leaves, put them in my rack to dry for a week. then most of the leaves just snap off. ive roughly halfed the time it takes me now. instead of getting in and cutting the leaf its just a quick flick of the wrist (yes im good at quick flicking my wrist lol). you probably dont lose as much thc that way either


i've just done that method of drying and trimming and tbh i prefer doing it wet, it's much better for the bubble if it aint been bashed about. but aye use what's at hand, treat ya op like a business an imagine it like fuckin komatsu man just in time manage your clones, to middles, to flowers, to rotation . anything less is less than max output. only way i could up mine is if i went vertical or hydro, obvious reasons why both is a bad plan hahah.

watch the voltage on the power supply if your going to use the power for it to use the lights


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i left more than half my last run untrimmed, and the potency was alot better than the hay i trimmed wet, its annoying trimming dry, but well worth it imo.
> 
> i think ima leave this lot to hang untrimmed, for a longer slower dry.


i was thinking that about the strength because i had a lot less glove hash than when i wet trimmed. plus i like to have my trim nice and dry to try and make something out of it. with dry trimming i dont have to fuck about drying the sugar leaves on trays or something


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

mg did that fairy land? my fones fucked.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 14, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking that about the strength because i had a lot less glove hash than when i wet trimmed. plus i like to have my trim nice and dry to try and make something out of it. with dry trimming i dont have to fuck about drying the sugar leaves on trays or something


yeah i get you mate, im wanting to try some edibles, and bubble this round, and yeah last time im lucky i never got mold, i had a little bag full of trim, beter leaving it on the buds to dry, then just snip into a plastic tub and into the freezer also i like putting it through my grinder for some keif, might get a keefbox this round as i thoroughly enjoyed it last round had my little grinder piece full of kief and got me blasted to fuck.

and anyone made their own fingerhash? i done it but it has to be done on wet trim, i got about 2 joints worth, its realy spicy and seriously trippy smoke fresh off the plant, that was some sick stuff, the legend goes i never finished my fingerhash joint cuz it was too strong booii


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

ice are you about???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Well tried to now the lawn but thenfucker packed in thinking needs a new spark plug fuck knows anyway hit the plant with mower disaster snappedtje bottom branch off BASTARD I shouted Lol...and then in thought fuck it and went all out fuck the law


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Suppose I could take cuttings or shall i try and clone the whole branch??? Lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well tried to now the lawn but thenfucker packed in thinking needs a new spark plug fuck knows anyway hit the plant with mower disaster snappedtje bottom branch off BASTARD I shouted Lol...and then in thought fuck it and went all out fuck the law View attachment 2775890


poppin blues smokin a j, and a lawnmower? disaster waiting to happen lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2775891View attachment 2775892
> 
> Suppose I could take cuttings or shall i try and clone the whole branch??? Lol


dont you have enough clones? jump on skype for abit ill go get laptop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Bat shit bonkers bizzle! 

My manala just turned up as I was leaving smells canny looker much greener than my bubble lmao.

Kids playing ganja guess who on the bus ha it ain't your peng muahahaaa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

shanw your nuts mate having them in yer garden mut w/eva

SAMBO TURN YA PHONE ON U CUNT! how the fuk can get hold of ya wen its off,,

was guna do me cuts last night, soaked pellets, gloves out, serleised blade, went to get me livers, fuk forgot towater for 3 days so wer droopigng, so gave em a good chug, all good now jiffys been soaking over night so be getting done soon as inlaws get herel

i need to give my head a fooking shake

and for those who dint see look how good my physcosis are looking, doncha all wish ui had these skillz


----------



## zVice (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like rosemary lol, you been pissing on them ice?

heard it was good for N ... Haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

zVice said:


> Looks like rosemary lol, you been pissing on them ice?


reveg mate fukup with timers, a bit bak started flwoering so sorted tmers and put bak into veg,,, 4 weeks now bak in veg lol,, opps, floweirng now so should settle doen


----------



## zVice (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah reveg always ugly as fuck....

Also....





IC3M4L3 said:


> SAMBO TURN YA PHONE ON U CUNT! how the fuk can get hold of ya wen its off,,






newuserlol said:


> my fones fucked.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah reveg always ugly as fuck....
> 
> Also....


 yeh fucker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bat shit bonkers bizzle!
> 
> My manala just turned up as I was leaving smells canny looker much greener than my bubble lmao.
> 
> Kids playing ganja guess who on the bus ha it ain't your peng muahahaaa




How can u tell that's bat mix????? Clever cunt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

a beautiful shot before I chopped a branch off this morning


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Now look


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

nah you knacker I was meaning you're bat shit bonkers lad hahah in a good way lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol dya like me little strawberry patch  looks cool don't it I might get some proper bat shit when they start flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

aye, i've used bat guano before in the mix and top dressed. just go easy that shit is strong lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

cannot belive u got them in yer garden u fuking madhead, all good till they start flwoeirng m8 then ul shit em

fuk me cant find a cheapy motherboard anwyare bollox


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Yehbtjis was called.bat mix think its like xompost.mixed.guano and perlite n that..I know I'm.mad form doing it but no one wanted em so fuck it Chuck em in then garden free light and its bigger that any fuckin hps Lol

Bet u could find a cheap bored mother tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

missis just picked this up for me from.the grow shop bless.her comes.with a.handy little case aswell  she's a gooden


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 14, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah i get you mate, im wanting to try some edibles, and bubble this round, and yeah last time im lucky i never got mold, i had a little bag full of trim, beter leaving it on the buds to dry, then just snip into a plastic tub and into the freezer also i like putting it through my grinder for some keif, might get a keefbox this round as i thoroughly enjoyed it last round had my little grinder piece full of kief and got me blasted to fuck.
> 
> and anyone made their own fingerhash? i done it but it has to be done on wet trim, i got about 2 joints worth, its realy spicy and seriously trippy smoke fresh off the plant, that was some sick stuff, the legend goes i never finished my fingerhash joint cuz it was too strong booii



i made my own shaker out of a milkshake tub. it does the job. i promised one or 2 of the boys on here a sample but im going to have to leave them down. i fucked up when i put my stuff in the tub. i must have had moisture off the bag from the freezer. it all stuck together like a cheep hash lol. still smokable and a shit load better than soap bar. i put the bag in the freezer and give it a shake 3 or 4 times a day for a few days and i had a conserntrate at the bottom of the bag, i felt like todd hoffman getting my own gold flakes lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmmmmm I've seeing amber trichs on the tops looks like bizzle on the sizzle later on lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Right listen I need to chop my mother down big time its blue dream a fast grower smells realndamn good but haven't had the pleasure to smoke it yet still not finished....anyway I would be happy to cut 15 for anyone who wants a hair cut  I need space and in don't wanna throw in the composter


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 14, 2013)

got the beers and smoke in, time to get smashed and watch the Scotland - England game, c'mon the tartan army !!!! 

although i'd much rather be watching this game lol need to watch out for this naked womens football it might be my new fav sport


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone want a load of t3's? Not the lightbulb types lol pm me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

You know England's winning Garyboy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You know England's winning Garyboy lol


hahaha we will see m8, remember last time we met


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got a selective memory Lol.god I'm soooooo temted to chop its unreal but incan see em fox tailing so there gonna have at least another week  let them bitches fatten up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a selective memory Lol.god I'm soooooo temted to chop its unreal but incan see em fox tailing so there gonna have at least another week  let them bitches fatten up


of course u have funny how ppl never remember when their team gets beat lol, i dont care if we win or lose i'll still be proudly supporting the mighty Scots at full time


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

what motherboard u after lad......got few noking about.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> cannot belive u got them in yer garden u fuking madhead, all good till they start flwoeirng m8 then ul shit em
> 
> fuk me cant find a cheapy motherboard anwyare bollox


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

so just taken 30 cuts from both my livers, all in jiffys and all in prop in airing cupboard at the top with t4 strip light on top,

happoydays, should be orite this time, i cut the bottom at 45 degree angle and scored teh ends and whatnot,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Go on ice hope they.pull through for ya man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

any one used this stuff before ????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

well im using same method as wen i do beans so its no diffrent, il check box later make sure its steamed if not then ima tape round the edges just to make sure its airtight and no leakages, jobs done now got another week veg left so if they dont pull thru, yup u got it, im taking another 30 lol,,, some of the ones i took from other house are stil standing so i damped em a lil and put em in i noticed they wer going yellow tho, the ones form other house i mean

don pm matey


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

yer got free sample of that of mate in shop.....dunno if it was any good tho just chooked it in with feed lol


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2776049 any one used this stuff before ????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

ahh t3 steds not for me!! lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sure they'll mist up.matey in an airing cupboard with a light Yeh there gonna mek it Lol....fuckin better do Lol...IMC I think its a riot stimulator like rhizo but organic???? Fuck know might use it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

t3 will fuk ya thyroids up lol...


IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh t3 steds not for me!! lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

well thats what it is a thyroid hormone....abused and will fuk u up lol


imcjayt said:


> t3 will fuk ya thyroids up lol...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

ice man.......what motherboard u after?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

Time to go under the big light......



And a 600w MH bulb for £14.50 will do me sound......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-MH-Metal-Halide-Indoor-Grow-Light-Bulb-for-Hydroponics-/171080041870?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27d52a458e


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ice man.......what motherboard u after?


am3 ddr3,, the sata controller on mine has fucked 3 drives in like 2 weeks, im not happy that like 3 tb of shit lost, tried re-zeroing and nowt works plus usbs going funky to grr


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

t3s when used with clenbuteral is one of the easiest ways to lose weight


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

ah man aint got no am3 only 2 with ddr2 olderstuff gigabite board....soz lad....im using asus atm....been looking for some betta cards these 2 are dated now crossfired after 2 7870hd to cross.....mind u still aint fin building this pc cba anly got few uv fans to get....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

yer they like strippers........bodybuilders use them to loose fat....kno a lot of ppl used them and made them bad lol....well made them shit a lot lol....i had somer ere never took them.....


newuserlol said:


> t3s when used with clenbuteral is one of the easiest ways to lose weight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds like ice need some a them hajahahajahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Cant wait to harvest and build me new room I'm fecking gaggin already sorted it with her dad he's a bad as fuck joiner he gonna build me a partitioning wall in the bedroom so i got a secret room Lol small 1.4m x800 for veg 700 gap in the middle for storage then a big dutty 1.4x1.6 for flower with 2 600s ohhhh yeeaaahhhhhhh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

well ther ya go! 25 in prop, should do fine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OaVWFvcsvQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Very good set up I'd say go to the end of the video and check his trimmer out yano these are gonna sell out lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2776091
> 
> well ther ya go! 25 in prop, should do fine


Yano I'm.no clone expert but I'd say that looks a little bit too bright for them.can't u shade em a bit or pull the light away a little bit???? I had plant pots sitting on top of mine to stop light getting in Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yano I'm.no clone expert but I'd say that looks a little bit too bright for them.can't u shade em a bit or pull the light away a little bit???? I had plant pots sitting on top of mine to stop light getting in Lol


its only a 24watt t4 ? i think to bright can be moved away,like but i wouldnt think its so vbad, i just built the slef after i went up and the box had slipped so have to stand em up again, bt wen i opened the lid the jiffys wer warms n hat so its deffo bang on in ther,, just the light??? anyone else?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice n warm sounds real gooood but Yeh move that light back a bit for a few days I'd say ....any1 else??? Mine had barley any light mate I've read they basically need fuck all light when trying to root but a bit of light yano lol

watch that link input up this the trimmer I'm on about feckin mad lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking at that pic id move the box on top of the boiler right on the left hand side u know it ain't gonna slip again....andthen put that light in the opposite corner facing just slightly away so they get just a nice bit of ight


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Evening ladies. Well Iv had an eventfull day! Not gonna bore you all with the story but let's jus say if the fairy didn't arrive this morning I'd probably be hanging from the rafters! Lol
the cherry on the cake was forgetting to water the ladies last night and coming bk to some serious droopage.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

look for the clone box Lol that's how in had mine mate a bit of light got through but nor much.. ya get what imnsayin fam a lam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Tut tut I've done that once late I'm flower i was not happy..........schoolboy error lol


@ ice don't touch that box for.3 days all vents closed thats what Sambo told me And it worked a treat then on the 3rd day take the top.off for a min just to air em out open vents top back on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening ladies. Well Iv had an eventfull day! Not gonna bore you all with the story but let's jus say if the fairy didn't arrive this morning I'd probably be hanging from the rafters! Lol
> the cherry on the cake was forgetting to water the ladies last night and coming bk to some serious droopage.


hahah happened to me yesterday ,went to do cuttings at 3am and they wer drooped like fuk i mean BAD,! so had to water um and leave it till today

right gunna go move light to oppsite side of chamber

right done that i stodd it vert on the bit of sood so its getting shaded light


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

well at least someone is sending ice a bd prezzie, cake for ya birthday and what i owe sent 2mora.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

just rolled the missis a joint of this Lol.she's been gagging to try it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2776167 just rolled the missis a joint of this Lol.she's been gagging to try it lol


what is that?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahah happened to me yesterday ,went to do cuttings at 3am and they wer drooped like fuk i mean BAD,! so had to water um and leave it till today
> 
> right gunna go move light to oppsite side of chamber
> 
> right done that i stodd it vert on the bit of sood so its getting shaded light


Yeah I was gutted, jus went to check on em, opened the tent door and mi jaw dropped.. Still look like shit but they will get over it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol hmmmmmmm I wonder think its rather royal tho 
You fakin know wot it is how many blueys u popped lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol hmmmmmmm I wonder think its rather royal tho
> You fakin know wot it is how many blueys u popped lol


Fucking hell Shawny lad throw the man a bone and play the game eh, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking hell Shawny lad throw the man a bone and play the game eh, lol.


Hahahahaha its the royal Afghan hash Lol off of him lmao.he should know what it is lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Loving the avi yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha its the royal Afghan hash Lol off of him lmao.he should know what it is lol



................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Am I that daft Yeh????? Lmao seriously don't get it hahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

YA jock fucker lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what is that?


It's some Royal Afghan squidgy shizzle off SR, some sound new UK vendor goes by the name of WEEDRUS by all accounts!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Arrrrgh fuckin jocks lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Loving the avi yorkie.


I thought you might, lol.

Some new clothing brand.....



......I came across that avi on images and couldn't resist.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol hmmmmmmm I wonder think its rather royal tho
> You fakin know wot it is how many blueys u popped lol


you had that in with weed in that pot thats why i didnt recognise, just bashed ten and and having a large vods lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Cmon Gary pipe up ya jock fucker lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's some Royal Afghan squidgy shizzle off SR, some sound new UK vendor goes by the name of WEEDRUS by all accounts!


royal afghan isnt squidgy yman its more like real good pollen mate, nuffing like goldseal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> royal afghan isnt squidgy yman its more like real good pollen mate, nuffing like goldseal


Nah just saying mate, soft shiz figure of speech.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm wanting some double00 again now that's sum nice sqidgy shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Think I might make sum gumby tonight got some frozemntrim


----------



## Clonehunt (Aug 14, 2013)

Alrite Uk crew, south west here, nice to meet you all 

Cheers


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Theo theo theo!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Theo theo theo!!!!


Mans like.lightning boys fast as fook quality goal


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonehunt said:


> Alrite Uk crew, south west here, nice to meet you all
> 
> Cheers


clonehunt lmao

welcome to the thread, i no its hard to get good clones i only have exodus cheese,pyschosis and liver/blues lmao oh and bluepit lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Theo theo theo!!!!


i hope the cunt breaks his leg first game then gos home to find his house burnt down, and discovers hes also got aids lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

With that name and 2 posts this could get predictable......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> welcome to the thread, i no its hard to get good clones i only have exodus cheese,pyschosis and liver/blues lmao oh and bluepit lol


Stick it to em lad, ton's all round lol!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i hope the cunt breaks his leg first game then gos home to find his house burnt down, and discovers hes also got aids lmao


Fuck off yid lool


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck off yid lool



[video=youtube;Aw-r1eWVMbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw-r1eWVMbo[/video]


YID ARMY..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

let these chill in the fridge while I have a joint then shake fucknout owt em after and its hash time


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2013)

YAWWWWWN , is it that time already ?, evening chaps, @new, or shark man , or what ever you're called these days, any news on the children m8 ?, prob won't see you're reply till tommorow, I'm fading fast !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Yano everyone been slating this critival+ but I'm.smoking a j of it now only trimmed it 2 days ago and it tastes alright man and the little main cola.is rock hard


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> YAWWWWWN , is it that time already ?, evening chaps, @new, or shark man , or what ever you're called these days, any news on the children m8 ?, prob won't see you're reply till tommorow, I'm fading fast !


I want one of those capsules Lol they look bad as fuck


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

foamy foamy  prime time lol settling already mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Clonehunt (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> clonehunt lmao
> 
> welcome to the thread, i no its hard to get good clones i only have exodus cheese,pyschosis and liver/blues lmao oh and bluepit lol


Nice selection, Iv only run Exodus out of that lineup, lovely old girl. Im running a few killerskunk at the minute, nearly finished, massive calyx to leaf ratio, looks and smells lovely, similar to blues/livers I think.

Never heard of bluepit!

Cheers anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonehunt said:


> Nice selection, Iv only run Exodus out of that lineup, lovely old girl. Im running a few killerskunk at the minute, nearly finished, massive calyx to leaf ratio, looks and smells lovely, similar to blues/livers I think.
> 
> Never heard of bluepit!
> 
> Cheers anyway


Any pics for the lads?????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonehunt said:


> Nice selection, Iv only run Exodus out of that lineup, lovely old girl. Im running a few killerskunk at the minute, nearly finished, massive calyx to leaf ratio, looks and smells lovely, similar to blues/livers I think.
> 
> Never heard of bluepit!
> 
> Cheers anyway


no u havent ue run exodus cheese, not EXO, ghs is a ripoff of the real deal m8.. lol

another n00b,... 4 comments asks for advice n fucks off...

been and checke and prop is well toasty warm, just gunna leave light on 24-0 u think? beside no extra timer lol well i have but cant be fucked fnding it, bet they take, got a good feeling, if they dont well. i saved sum branchs lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Time for an expensive .5 royal joint  after all that hash shaking I'm fucked lol

These ones will pull through ice I've sent my green thumb through the power of grey skull


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Time for an expensive .5 royal joint  after all that hash shaking I'm fucked lol
> 
> These ones will pull through ice I've sent my green thumb through the power of grey skull


oriute for sum,, smoked out  not fucking buying any tho!

just enjoyed jam roly poly and cream,, playing MW3 on ps3, cant think out else to play atm


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Time for an expensive .5 royal joint  after all that hash shaking I'm fucked lol
> 
> These ones will pull through ice I've sent my green thumb through the power of grey skull


rare qaulity hash dont come cheap.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Worth its weight in gold literally Lol lovely tackle can't wait to set it a light Lol mmmmmmm itsnginna be creamy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

If I had a load ice I'd send ya some but its tight these ends....if instill ain't got when i crop I'll send u a sample I'm sure you'll return the favour is a gram OK lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If I had a load ice I'd send ya some but its tight these ends....if instill ain't got when i crop I'll send u a sample I'm sure you'll return the favour is a gram OK lmao


i loose grammes! shit last quater i sent to rimmer ended up being 13 grammes nrly! my guestimates suk! must invest in scales lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

oh yehnshe gonna be creamy alright


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i loose grammes! shit last quater i sent to rimmer ended up being 13 grammes nrly! my guestimates suk! must invest in scales lol


Hahahahaha Yeh we'll trade a q then Lol



1st shake 2nd shake 3rd shake from right to left I'll be wellhhappy if ingot a gram most probs get .3 or something Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

That manala charas was sweet n tasty, soft but needed a flame, my bubbles stronger and tastier by a long way. I reckon anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i loose grammes! shit last quater i sent to rimmer ended up being 13 grammes nrly! my guestimates suk! must invest in scales lol


How long you been at this?! I can eyeball a Henry to a onion from outer space. real ones none of ya .7 or 1.3 ahi


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That manala charas was sweet n tasty, soft but needed a flame, my bubbles stronger and tastier by a long way. I reckon anyway.


charas should not need a flame don


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

na mate fuk that never been good with eyeballing, but i bet rimmer was happy with 13 g for 40 bucks lol,,,

sambo,, i love u mate!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Never had charas gonna have to .go on sr or.dedicate a plant.to it get a nice couple .of?.gram or sum thin fuck knows


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Gotta have whales mate its a must Lol and big respect to the man all have been .1 over  safe as fuck fam a lam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> charas should not need a flame don


I. Could have worked it into a worm easy. It was soft enough but I was in a hurry lol.

like I say mines easy better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I. Could have worked it into a worm easy. It was soft enough but I was in a hurry lol.
> 
> like I say mines easy better


U made ur own char as?? Or Union about ur bubble hash???


----------



## Clonehunt (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no u havent ue run exodus cheese, not EXO, ghs is a ripoff of the real deal m8.. lol
> 
> another n00b,... 4 comments asks for advice n fucks off...


I run Exodus Cheese of the clone only variety, my mate had it over a decade, moved south from the midlands, he had the G aswell but lost that before I started growing. i wouldn't grow greenhouse seeds gear if you payed me! lol

Is the n00b comment aimed at me?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonehunt said:


> I run Exodus Cheese of the clone only variety, my mate had it over a decade, moved south from the midlands, he had the G aswell but lost that before I started growing. i wouldn't grow greenhouse seeds gear if you payed me! lol
> 
> Is the n00b comment aimed at me?


Pics cmom don't be shy


----------



## Clonehunt (Aug 14, 2013)

I dont know how to upload on here yet, do you have a gallery or something? 

Im on a iPad at the moment


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2013)

Its on the tool bar where u chat its picture icon Lol then select pic jobs a Gooden


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

what a fukin beauta......fin chopin all me girls...........now im gonna chill the fuk out spliff me up some imc cheese..........me room looks empty....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Clonehunt said:


> I run Exodus Cheese of the clone only variety, my mate had it over a decade, moved south from the midlands, he had the G aswell but lost that before I started growing. i wouldn't grow greenhouse seeds gear if you payed me! lol
> 
> Is the n00b comment aimed at me?



midlands, EXO,, u know chedder?


pics or it dident happen imc


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

plenty of trim.....some nice popcorn nugs.....and scissor hash too......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 14, 2013)

im from mids.....exo hard to find round my ends.....mainly blue cheese or big buddha


----------



## zVice (Aug 14, 2013)

Off to this tomorrow ...

www.gbbf.org.uk

Gonna get battered


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2013)

zVice said:


> Off to this tomorrow ...
> 
> www.gbbf.org.uk
> 
> Gonna get battered


alki cunt!


----------



## zVice (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm like your missus ic3, only spit, never swallow
All about taste ya know...



IC3M4L3 said:


> alki cunt!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> alki cunt!


drugy alki, wtf are you a saint or summit?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na mate fuk that never been good with eyeballing, but i bet rimmer was happy with 13 g for 40 bucks lol,,,
> 
> sambo,, i love u mate!


Ive never had any green off ya ya loon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

zVice said:


> Off to this tomorrow ...
> 
> www.gbbf.org.uk
> 
> Gonna get battered


Looks canny that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

Ic3 yer box is filthy and full


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning lads....... this wants to hurry up and dry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

stick it on top of your xbox or sky or whatever


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

this is my allotment LA LA LA LA LA ;p


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stick it on top of your xbox or sky or whatever


Got it right next to veg tent suppose in could put it on top.of.my hood??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I live in a council house and there painting Ann the soffits n shit today .........para.com managed to close me back windows nut front is still a jar and I can hear the cunt rightoutside it.......arrggghhhhh feckin hate this shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Just flushed her for 5 Mins with the shower proper good for flushing and the bitch is getting chopped Sunday night think it will be 56 days bang on 8 weeks.... I'd say she's prime Whot u lot rekon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeh.sound lads Lol.do you realise how hard it was to take them photos through my scope??!!!!!!! Very fucking hard lmao.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Closet gardener what u sayin mate not seen you on here for a while...how's tricks ??


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

Not to bad shawny mate. I'm not growing just now so i just drop in now and again to see what everyone's up to. That's some fucking monster you've got in your garden eh! You've got balls mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Not to bad shawny mate. I'm not growing just now so i just drop in now and again to see what everyone's up to. That's some fucking monster you've got in your garden eh! You've got balls mate


Well you need to hurry up and get on it!!!!! Lol cheers mate its actually 2 plants on the left is ghost train haze and on the right is chocolate heaven...I'm soooo genres to chop its unreal mate I'm having to tell me self off lol ..do u want any cuts to get ya going????


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well you need to hurry up and get on it!!!!! Lol cheers mate its actually 2 plants on the left is ghost train haze and on the right is chocolate heaven...I'm soooo genres to chop its unreal mate I'm having to tell me self off lol ..do u want any cuts to get ya going????


Tell me about it man in choking to get going again. My wee bro has his house inspection tmoro so all going well with that he's giving me use of his spare room. Aye mate I'll take a cut or two if your offering mate. Save me time starting with beans


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I'm.gonna be taking a load soon within the next 4 days say. So id be happy to donate if you'll be ready for em like???? Its blue dream very fast Grower !!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

. 

That Mr miogy is a clumbsy cunt Lol hopefully no pop corn off this one its been flowering 4 about 2 week this is the most I've ever lollipopped before


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

Aye mate I'll be ready when you are. I've got 2 blue dream pips that I'm swapping with garybhoy for some slh pips. Save a couple of weeks goingwith cuts tho. Cheers shawny lad. What's the plan for today then mate?


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2777041View attachment 2777042.
> 
> That Mr miogy is a clumbsy cunt Lol hopefully no pop corn off this one its been flowering 4 about 2 week this is the most I've ever lollipopped before


lol i split the stem exactly like that on a super silver haze on my first grow. It never affected the fucker at all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

No problemo mate I'm glad sum1 wants some Lol well today I've got a bit of gumby hash drying that in made last night so I'll be playing with that later smoke a few joints of homegrown and knock up a 20 ltr of feed for the ladies for 2morra fuck it might take some cuts today. She needs a good trimming down then she'll be ready for the flip when i chop the other dream that's ready

In swear growing makes you think more I'm.constantly thinking about my grow and what I'm.gonna do next n shitlLol does the Mrs head in lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> lol i split the stem exactly like that on a super silver haze on my first grow. It never affected the fucker at all


I split 2 Lol but this one was young so.wasn't that brotherd ...the other was about a week ago 6 weeks into flower dropped my carbon filter on it Lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

Class! A busy day then lol. Is that a blue dream that you've lollipopped? What's the bd smoke like?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeh proper full day Lol non that's the bub a kush the pics input up is the blue dream and havnt smoked it properly yet but the little 6 week big in snapped off was very nice in couldn't believe it.... but I have a bud hanging right now so in a hood few days they'll be a smoke report on the bd


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

blue dream


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

I've herd good things about bd like. Can't wait to get a grow back on there's nothing better than a homegrown smoke like. Think I'm gonna give these 2 toke killer and smelly cherry a try too. I'll just have to sex them first


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Its ooooonnnnn

I want the psycho killer and smelly cherry and every other strain on there lmao


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2777061View attachment 2777062
> 
> Its ooooonnnnn


snip snip lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 15, 2013)

hello bumboys, shawny with the daily pics, i know ur grow better than i know me own

that outdoor is mad, its so massive comparing to just a couple weeks ago when ya put it out, thats gonna finish like 6ft ffs
colas as fat as ur heed


----------



## iiKode (Aug 15, 2013)

shawn u skiving again?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

20 bad boys let's hope they all make it I'm sure they will  I know kode gonna get some yeidage lol abit easier to deal with now phew Lol 4 days and she getting flippedView attachment 2777103

That's how she was before


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I'm skiving all right mate Lol still working in the garden tho


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2777046View attachment 2777047 blue dream


is this HSO blue dream, or DNA's version .........or clone from overseas?? looks just like bud in the pic that HSO uses Good job!!

if it is HSO blue dream would you grow it again??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

It is hso.blue dream and yes i will defo grow again I'm gonna stick to this strain for a while now master it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

well that was 15 minutes wasted on the second run


----------



## iiKode (Aug 15, 2013)

fuck off lemon belly...

hello shawn


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Hahaha I haven't got the heart for but I knew someone wouldhahhahahahahahadidn't type a single word of this spoke it to my phone it's bad as fork fork fork alright then fork


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha I haven't got the heart for but I knew someone wouldhahhahahahahahadidn't type a single word of this spoke it to my phone it's bad as fork fork fork alright then fork


think u shud stick to the voice txt m8 i can understand it better than u typing lol ur phone speaks better english than u do


----------



## indikat (Aug 15, 2013)

MG the fairy has flown


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> think u shud stick to the voice txt m8 i can understand it better than u typing lol ur phone speaks better english than u do


you cheeky c*** my typing is bad as fork and you know what fork is a poster say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought there was no fairy?anymore yeah get me blad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

match synopsis:

joe harts shite, scotlands defence are wank.(free header, the winner! no marking at all) could have gone either way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought it was a good game but I'm no footy fan


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyway ice the race is on who roots first is known as the king cloner on the loser the cling on lmao

Oh fuck just looked out the shed window and 2 Maggie's in there ice your fucked mate hahahahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

so i had to flip my Blue dream clones to 12/12 today as they are getting to big now and i know they will at least double in size during the stretch, all going well i shud end up with them around 3 and a half -4 foot tall as they already nearly 2ft and my veg area is only 4&half ft high. will leave them in the veg area under 12/12 until i get my other clones rooted then into flower tent so the babies can go into veg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anyway ice the race is on who roots first is known as the king cloner on the loser the cling on lmao
> 
> Oh fuck just looked out the shed window and 2 Maggie's in there ice your fucked mate hahahahahaha


 lol,, my box is steamed to fuk! like condensation central, so thats fucking awseom! just tunred lights of for 6 hrs, ish, no timer so i guess, gotta guess,,, or does it have to be on 24 hours?> not bothered, so wats best 18-6 or 24-0 for the clones?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

afternoon all............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, my box is steamed to fuk! like condensation central, so thats fucking awseom! just tunred lights of for 6 hrs, ish, no timer so i guess, gotta guess,,, or does it have to be on 24 hours?> not bothered, so wats best 18-6 or 24-0 for the clones?


18/6mate my clones are all iny veg tent on 18/6 not 6/18 ya crazy mofo lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so i had to flip my Blue dream clones to 12/12 today as they are getting to big now and i know they will at least double in size during the stretch, all going well i shud end up with them around 3 and a half -4 foot tall as they already nearly 2ft and my veg area is only 4&half ft high. will leave them in the veg area under 12/12 until i get my other clones rooted then into flower tent so the babies can go into veg


Then ones off me???? Feckin ell man the have shot up wait till they start budding mate there gorgeous lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Steam central aye lmao inl hope they all make it Cuz in want one or 2 Lol...I suppose they could go under 24/7 Google it a lot of fol veg 24?7 so it would stop u habingbtonturnn the cunt off eberyb18/hr lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

Afternoon boys.

I got up this morning to find the cat had been at my seedlings I left on the kitchen worktop, it had even managed to pull a fem Dog right out of the pot and dump it on the worktop without damaging it! I just poked another hole and slid it back in.

She got off lightly with a backhand, I'd be wounded to lose any of these.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, my box is steamed to fuk! like condensation central, so thats fucking awseom!


Too much humidity with no fresh air causes damping off, stem rot and mould in no time at all mate.

Remember Botrytis spores are everywhere.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Too much humidity with no fresh air causes damping off, stem rot and mould in no time at all mate.
> 
> Remember Botrytis spores are everywhere.


 yeh il open e vents later, u reckon the light should be on 24/7 or 18-6?

i remebr ur first stab at clones all died so dont be climbing on your soap box


and what spores? only spores i know are of the last of us game,,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh il open e vents later, u reckon the light should be on 24/7 or 18-6?
> 
> i remebr ur first stab at clones all died so dont be climbing on your soap box
> 
> ...


Each to their own on clone light to be honest, I leave mine on 24/0.

Exactly the reason why all my clones died and exactly the reason why I built the fog cloner.
I'm not on any soap box, I'm trying to stop you making the same mistake I and many others do. 

You'll have to google mould "Spores" yourself mate cos if I tell you I'm a know-it-all cunt.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

I have mine on 24/7 ice seems to do the trick.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boys.
> 
> I got up this morning to find the cat had been at my seedlings I left on the kitchen worktop, it had even managed to pull a fem Dog right out of tihe pot and dump it on the worktop without damaging it! I just poked another hole and slid it back in.
> 
> She got off lightly with a backhand, I'd be wounded to lose any of these.



If i had a cat is of kicked it ups its arsed and sent it wailing down the garden Lol what is it with vats and liking weed plants ????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

Spoon, email.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks Like I'm the only one who let's my.clones sleep but this is only my second time at it. My man at the shop said I'd squeeze 12 clones in the box Lol nugga got 20 in there lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If i had a cat is of kicked it ups its arsed and sent it wailing down the garden Lol what is it with vats and liking weed plants ????


She fell asleep in the little plastic greenhouse with the basil in the garden for a couple of hours earlier, she woke up piss wet through with the humidity, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh and that reminds me, triacontanol basil.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

bit of hash made Frenchy style fookin rolled it about 6 times smells nice tho just gotta keep ma paws off of it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

fukoff yorkie, u know u bring a lot of the agg yerslef, i dont think yer a bad lad, but just pissed me off wen u said i lied about them clones, that all, none of hat or evena sorry mate, would have solved all of it, but anwyays,

just gave the cuts a breath of fresh air, split second just to cirvulate it il keep tabs on em, still lovely and green, i got a good feeling


look s nice that shwny mt


spoon, how sthe ladies, still bushing out like fuk,,, lol poor lil exo haha gunna be like a cactus, 1 long bud nothing else


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

4 month old Basil (from the date of purchase, not from seed), bought from Sainsbury's and re-potted in Plagron Light Mix soil......




3 month old Basil grown from seed in Plagron Light Mix soil, when planted the first couple of days misting was with the Triacontanol solution if anybody remembers me posting the seedling pics?....




And side by side.......





The Triacontanol treated Basil has grown faster and bigger than the untreated one.
The leaves from the treated plants are 3-4 times the size of the ones on the shop bought plant, they also have a deeper green colour due to increased Nitrogen retention. The larger, thicker leaves also smell a lot stronger than the others, better essential oil and terpine content.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers ice.it does don't it I'm.gonna try n cure it for a week lmao...and I keep all vents closed and just take the top off once or twice a day then after a few days open all the vent up worked perfect for.me


----------



## zVice (Aug 15, 2013)

Time to sample a choice of 800 beers and ciders ...

Probably wont make all 800 but will give it my best try


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeh u can clearly.see the difference.between the 2 nut does it work on cannabis??? And if so how much u comma make me a bottle up for Lol ...but I van see what your saying there about double the size


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

zVice said:


> Time to sample a choice of 800 beers and ciders ...
> 
> Probably wont make all 800 but will give it my best try


Sample one of.the 7% for me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff yorkie, u know u bring a lot of the agg yerslef, i dont think yer a bad lad, but just pissed me off wen u said i lied about them clones, that all, none of hat or evena sorry mate, would have solved all of it, but anwyas


I've got fuck all to say sorry for and we established the other day that you don't understand what "Decieve" means so you have yet to understand what you did wrong in the first place.

Leave it alone IC3.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Cmon on lads I know its got fuck all to do.with me but just shag each other and make up pleaae ..... don't like confrontation let's keep it happy till some twat comes and pokes his nose in the thread ))


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I normally must press my.hash once after seeing Frencys video them extra 3 presses make a lot of difference its mad can't wait to try it lol ....so I've got a week to stare at it pffdfftttttt

And yorkie send me some of that shit for my outdoories they'll fookin love ity


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh u can clearly.see the difference.between the 2 nut does it work on cannabis??? And if so how much u comma make me a bottle up for Lol ...but I van see what your saying there about double the size





shawnybizzle said:


> yorkie send me some of that shit for my outdoories they'll fookin love ity


It does but not formulated the same way I have recently found out, I'm working on a cannabis Tria spray but it'll be a while before it goes to market.
When it does it will be available from your friendly local s33d "Boutique".

I'll get a flower nutrient line out before the Tria spray, project in progress but it's all on paper and spreadsheets at the moment.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

just been out twistin stems kushman chryopractor style to fuck the girlsllove it all you hear snap snap snap yes I've got his balls In my mouth again lol

Arrrgggghhhhhh arms itching like fuck now there like bastard nettles


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It does but not formulated the same way I have recently found out, I'm working on a cannabis Tria spray but it'll be a while before it goes to market.
> When it does it will be available from your friendly local s33d "Boutique".
> 
> I'll get a flower nutrient line out before the Tria spray, project in progress but it's all on paper and spreadsheets at the moment.



Tria.....trial.n error I know pissy.as fuck but made me giggle Lol. Nutrient lime feckin ell.sounds like your on to bigger things....all I want is a bottle of that shit that works for cannabis Lol like NOW lmao 
I've been foiler feeding with liquid seaweed and the plants love indoor and out from Wilkos 2.99 jobby


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2777413 just been out twistin stems kushman chryopractor style to fuck the girlsllove it all you hear snap snap snap yes I've got his balls In my mouth again lol



I don't know why they call it "Super Cropping" when you pinch and crack the stems because it does nothing for yield at all.

It makes spindly stems grow back stronger when the wound heals and it stops vertical stretch due to the damaged and then repaired trunk but it doesn't make the plant any more productive.

I've taken that Pepsi challenge before, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tria.....trial.n error I know pissy.as fuck but made me giggle Lol. Nutrient lime feckin ell.sounds like your on to bigger things....all I want is a bottle of that shit that works for cannabis Lol like NOW lmao


Aye.

You, me and the entire ganja growing world do mate lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeh it makes a nice bulge and makes the branches stronger tonsuppor then extra weight I'm time to come and it makes the maim vain think it called the phloem or xylem wider which lets more water pass up.... well i.like doing it anyway Lol bit a bondage for the gals 

Tbh I'm.not even sure what super cropping is anymore just some daft name sum1 made up inthimk.. its just basic plant training aint not super cropping training id say

My fingers smell bostin after playing with em.can't stop sniffing em like I scratched my arsed or something lmaom


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> it makes the maim vain think it called the phloem or xylem wider which lets more water pass up....


When you've harvested your plant cut out the thick pinched bit and then cut it in half length ways and take a look.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm doing test this grow I'm gonna feed one plant on wilkos nutes in soil maybe coco not sure about soil yet Lol but i wanna see how they compare with no boosters just tomato feed and liquid seaweed??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

I only pinched and bent my top colas over so more light got to lower buds found that usefull.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

seedlings coming on bit betta now repotted bigger pots started to give just a tiny bit of boibizz grow left seem to be fine and no burn like that canna shit.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When you've harvested your plant cut out the thick pinched bit and then cut it in half length ways and take a look.....


I have couldn't resist lol I'll admit it doesn't make a massive difference bu it does swell slightly and makes the branch stronger uouncant deny that which helps when.they pack on all.that weight


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

I mean bottom leafs was totally fuked...but the new groth that come thru seems to be ok....will give them a nother week and see tho......if the ag don't pik up im just gonna fuk them off.....


imcjayt said:


> seedlings coming on bit betta now repotted bigger pots started to give just a tiny bit of boibizz grow left seem to be fine and no burn like that canna shit.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I only pinched and bent my top colas over so more light got to lower buds found that usefull.....


now that's what I'd say super cropping is literally bending it over almost snapping it inot into that not unless u have to


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm doing test this grow I'm gonna feed one plant on wilkos nutes in soil maybe coco not sure about soil yet Lol but i wanna see how they compare with no boosters just tomato feed and liquid seaweed??


I fucked off BioBizz grow for Aldi veg feed on the "Two Toke Killer", I posted the growth difference every other day for a week.

Smashed it is putting it mildly, synthetically derived liquid nutes will all ways out perform organics (given relative strengths). 
It's a simple case of instant availability with nothing needing to be broken down by bacteria so the plant can utilise the N-P-K.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

£6 for 500ml of organic that needs to be broken down before the plant can utilise it or £2.50 for 1L that is instantly available.....




........hmmmmmm........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

And I've just fucked off canna for bio bizz Lol we'll see what happens after the next grow I'm gonna do the tester I'm soil then I'm not gonna pH or anything and see what happens just hopenfornthe best lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And I've just fucked off canna for bio bizz Lol we'll see what happens after the next grow I'm gonna do the tester I'm soil then I'm not gonna pH or anything and see what happens just hopenfornthe best lol


Why would you fuck off Canna for Biobizz mate? Something's seriously going wrong there, lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

Oooh Top Boy 2 on 4OD, might have to wrap up a fatty and watch that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why would you fuck off Canna for Biobizz mate? Something's seriously going wrong there, lol


I've asked u bout this before.....after i water with canna nutes it leaves sh it loads of residues behind salty nasty ones and nine had enough of it it looks mimging andninhavnt had any left over residue using bio... why u think canna better???? Just want a change aswell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

Bollocks it's a fucking clip, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

dya like my own panteted bio bizzle bottles Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've asked u bout this before.....after i water with canna nutes it leaves sh it loads of residues behind salty nasty ones and nine had enough of it it looks mimging andninhavnt had any left over residue using bio... why u think canna better???? Just want a change aswell


Well I use the canna mono line, all separate so I haven't experienced that problem. I assume you were using A + B?

Canna is better than Bio in respect that if you use it properly then it will out perform the Bio because it doesn't have to be broken down and has better N-P-K values (I think).


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Then ones off me???? Feckin ell man the have shot up wait till they start budding mate there gorgeous lol



yeh m8 its them ones from u that ive flipped, they been growing amazingly fast since i put the 400w in veg room, after they current flowering girls are done i will be putting the BD in the tent and starting my other clones in the veg room


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeh m8 its them ones from u that ive flipped, they been growing amazingly fast since i put the 400w in veg room, after they current flowering girls are done i will be putting the BD in the tent and starting my other clones in the veg room


Yeh she seems to be a very fast strong grower you'll lobe it mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff yorkie, u know u bring a lot of the agg yerslef, i dont think yer a bad lad, but just pissed me off wen u said i lied about them clones, that all, none of hat or evena sorry mate, would have solved all of it, but anwyays,
> 
> just gave the cuts a breath of fresh air, split second just to cirvulate it il keep tabs on em, still lovely and green, i got a good feeling
> 
> ...


yeah, still as bushy as an 80's porn stars muff! Lol iv got 2 branches I left on the exo Nd they have grown like 5/6" since I trimmed em. It will look like one of them cactuses yo see in western films with 2 arms lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I use the canna mono line, all separate so I haven't experienced that problem. I assume you were using A + B?
> 
> Canna is better than Bio in respect that if you use it properly then it will out perform the Bio because it doesn't have to be broken down and has better N-P-K values (I think).


Yeh a+b all the way from then get go so say I got all the separate base nutes now the fuck do you ratio down like ??????.splitting mymlittlem pea brain here and I've had 2 blueys lol you'll have to doe a little graph when your bored one daynlol.and a little chart Lol seriously tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh a+b all the way from then get go so say I got all the separate base nutes now the fuck do you ratio down like ??????.splitting mymlittlem pea brain here and I've had 2 blueys lol you'll have to doe a little graph when your bored one daynlol.and a little chart Lol seriously tho


Was it you who asked me for a separate feeding regime ages ago Shawney?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Was it you who asked me for a separate feeding regime ages ago Shawney?


I have asked u Q's bout how u use ur nutrients yes.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

Replied yorki


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

meant to ask u shawn did u get ur blueberry after that afghan?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

All i know is the kushman is bringing.his line of.nutrients out.in September and when they get released im using that gear Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah, still as bushy as an 80's porn stars muff! Lol iv got 2 branches I left on the exo Nd they have grown like 5/6" since I trimmed em. It will look like one of them cactuses yo see in western films with 2 arms lol



yeh thats the one, lol hahaha


i got mine on 4ish ml of base and bud candy 2ml, next week il add the big bud all till week 5 then PK for 3 weeks then bak to base for last week and then 3 days flush

ITS A PLAN!

keeping a eye on the clones if they take il take summor fairy some of these and make sure i got enough for next round, just keep um under small bulb a 250 or summert for 8 weeks should be nice by the time im ready


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> meant to ask u shawn did u get ur blueberry after that afghan?


Yeh got it today the good man sorted me out for his mistake I have a suspicion tho that wot u got was for me Lol but all is good my jock friend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh got it today the good man sorted me out for his mistake I have a suspicion tho that wot u got was for me Lol but all is good my jock friend


haha thats good mate, and i dont think so mine had my name on it and was what i ordered,


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

no u both wanted the same, and i did get a tad confused with 300mg of diazepam inside me lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha thats good mate, and i dont think so mine had my name on it and was what i ordered,


did u enjoy gbhoy?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

ice answer ur fuckin phone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol.I know so did mine but u know who we talking about here bet he was fucked when he did all... phoned me up sayin he lost 2 g of royal Lol think he knows where it is now lmao.nutter fackin natter


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

some bad lighting pics of the clones in my loft under the hps
4 blue dream and 2 cheese the BD are the big ones


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u enjoy gbhoy?


the afghan was lovely mate, the blueberry was decent as well for the price but cud tell it was cut too early but with enough in a J it done what its meant to lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Look at my babies immsoooo proud Lol you dome them.justice mate or.ya missis has Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol.I know so did mine but u know who we talking about here bet he was fucked when he did all... phoned me up sayin he lost 2 g of royal Lol think he knows where it is now lmao.nutter fackin natter


that was me last of it aswel i was looking forward to smoking that 2g, good job i got 50g of the same coming anyday lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Look at my babies immsoooo proud Lol you dome them.justice mate or.ya missis has Lol


 i have mate she not even watered them once yet lol she onl been up to look at them 3 or 4 times since i got them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I have asked u Q's bout how u use ur nutrients yes.


Right I'll get on it then and put something together for you, give it a week and ask me again if I've done it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Right anyway I'm putting up a partitioning wall in the bedroom the dimensions are 1.7/8m x 2.9 m I want a flower room veg room and strorge room I'll draw a little diagram and see what u rekon lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

them vals bizzle yes they are proper, they are made by one of the biggest pharma companys in the uk, but they aint a touch im clonzepam 2mg not even close, ive already munched all them u sent lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive already munched all them u sent lol



ooooooooosshh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

This cat has just strolled into the kitchen from the garden with a big fuck off LIVE butterfly in it's mouth!

Clever cunt, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

few things drying.....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

had to cut some of stalks as hanging aswell didn't have the room......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few things drying.....lolView attachment 2777526


u shouldnt dry under a light mate it degrades the THC content in your bud


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

a few pics inside my flower tent tonight


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

only put under for few hours matey to fin it off will be in jars later till goes...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats the one, lol hahaha
> 
> 
> i got mine on 4ish ml of base and bud candy 2ml, next week il add the big bud all till week 5 then PK for 3 weeks then bak to base for last week and then 3 days flush
> ...


Yeah got mine on 4ml base aswell, gonna add some sort of nute soon as I see pre flowers then give em pk for a few weeks. Cheque cleared today so got a bit of shopping to do lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

did start your little collection Rambo been putting some aside everytime get some more......got to pik some more up Monday.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> did start your little collection Rambo been putting some aside everytime get some more......got to pik some more up Monday.....View attachment 2777565


niceone mate apreciate that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> them vals bizzle yes they are proper, they are made by one of the biggest pharma companys in the uk, but they aint a touch im clonzepam 2mg not even close, ive already munched all them u sent lol



Your a fackin nat case hahahahahahabsend me one of them clonzeoam they sound good Lol tour a fukim animal 6 of them valls knock men out lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

and ice missis shipping fan in morning lad.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

np did say I wld mate....


newuserlol said:


> niceone mate apreciate that.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

them ones was out bottle,,,,,,sometimes come in bottle or strips dunno why......but all same....once get to bout 30 ill send lad......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2013)

Fuck me how big is Dwayne Johnson in "pain and gain"!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooooooooo im just about to watch that film with the missis.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me how big is Dwayne Johnson in "pain and gain"!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

funny film that is,, lol even mark wahlberg is big,,


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

steds fo ya lol......only takes 6 weeks to buff up


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 15, 2013)

Inbox full ic3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

definitely all In the press this looks like some.if the best hash I've made but INA IMT smoking it for a week lolmgotta let it cure at least a week

Time for a joint of afghan me thinks .get it creamy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Inbox full ic3


done////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

I only managed to make few rocks.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Nah fuck steds u.are what u are but I aunt.knocking no one for using.em if they wanna be bigger.that's there thing I'm 12stone and can knock a mother fucker out like that booooom lmao.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I only managed to make few rocks.......View attachment 2777620


dark as fek innit!

nrlly setup for the intake extracter imc fucking mission


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I only managed to make few rocks.......View attachment 2777620


Unwanna get a seal bag put it there all in one clump get a glass jar or bottle fill it with hot water and roll.it like its pastry until its dead thin then tek it out.roll it up again ans.d that another 2 times 

Does look nice tho u can see the trichs in it that sum dank shit mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

fuk the cinema wen got 1 at home lol.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

fuk that put in corner of bak, twist bag til u got a ball of sorts real tight then put under washer leg for night, be sweet in moring


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Nahhhhhhh do.it way IMC.Lol trust makes really quality hash don't listen.ton the flat cap wearer lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

yer made it with them bubble bags.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Unwanna get a seal bag put it there all in one clump get a glass jar or bottle fill it with hot water and roll.it like its pastry until its dead thin then tek it out.roll it up again ans.d that another 2 times
> 
> Does look nice tho u can see the trichs in it that sum dank shit mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

yer man as I sed missis shipping fan in morning lad......shld be with u soon as.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> dark as fek innit!
> 
> nrlly setup for the intake extracter imc fucking mission


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer made it with them bubble bags.....


Yeh u can still press itna bit of heat will bring it all together in one clump trust me I'll post a link now its a long vid so you'll have to flickntheogh but its the way mate ..if you start playing with it now with your fingers it'll warm up and stick together then bag it and roll it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

ok lad sound....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh u can still press itna bit of heat will bring it all together in one clump trust me I'll post a link now its a long vid so you'll have to flickntheogh but its the way mate ..if you start playing with it now with your fingers it'll warm up and stick together then bag it and roll it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnkNgz6YzHM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

just got myself a new job there, thank fuck been unemployed for a while now and its been doing my fucking head in and i been smoking a load more weed so costing me more but was earning very little, now i'll be working at least 3 nights a week 6 hrs a night plus any overtime so will be an extra £150p/w or more. fucking ecstatic is how i'd describe myself right now lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

time to watch film............


----------



## iiKode (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Your a fackin nat case hahahahahahabsend me one of them clonzeoam they sound good Lol tour a fukim animal 6 of them valls knock men out lol


jump on skype bizzle, mwahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

new set up what ya rekon looks like Max drew it from max n paddy lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah fuck steds u.are what u are but I aunt.knocking no one for using.em if they wanna be bigger.that's there thing I'm 12stone and can knock a mother fucker out like that booooom lmao.


yeah ur missus dont count.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Well go on there then ya little bum boy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> time to watch film............


Fuck that roll that hash !!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck that roll that hash !!!!!


fuck that send it to me to test it 1st


----------



## indikat (Aug 15, 2013)

orite....u lot bin busy? mrs is jus fillin the vape , ive got red eyes already, still no booze an body is changing, been having some fun with the americans, f me don't they get easily offended by words like Nazi and Faggott, such serious silly heads arguing about germing techniques, could do wiv some hash cba to make any .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm back on pretty boy WiFi feckin up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

If u want hash in think the man is getting some.In or mek some ya lazy fucker Lol I've just made some lovly stuff only .5g tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

thats the shizzle


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> orite....u lot bin busy? mrs is jus fillin the vape , ive got red eyes already, still no booze an body is changing, been having some fun with the americans, f me don't they get easily offended by words like Nazi and Faggott, such serious silly heads arguing about germing techniques, could do wiv some hash cba to make any .....



plenty of hash on route i dont mind sorting you out, you sent me enough lovely hash.

shit i wish i had a volcano lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

Quick snap of the bitches, the back 2 are like 6 days ahead of the front ones and they have jus had a wee growth spurt over the last few days. There like 5" taller than the others. Exos flyin now aswell  should get a flash very soon


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

fuck i need stock, only got edibles and cannabutter at the mo till this hash arrives, aint even got a joint to smoke it sold that fast lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

Mmmmm.... this blueberry is tasty lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2777745
> Quick snap of the bitches, the back 2 are like 6 days ahead of the front ones and they have jus had a wee growth spurt over the last few days. There like 5" taller than the others. Exos flyin now aswell  should get a flash very soon
> View attachment 2777749


Cmom girls lets see that gash lol.. and is that 2nd pig otmf the exo ???? Mad growth looks real good mate @ sambo.can't believe u got none left for yaself ya mad lol all money wiv u ain't it Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

this is a strong cake i put 200g of strong butter into the 75g of icing, might have a slice in the morning.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cmom girls lets see that gash lol.. and is that 2nd pig otmf the exo ???? Mad growth looks real good mate @ sambo.can't believe u got none left for yaself ya mad lol all money wiv u ain't it Lol


No not the exo mate, blue Thai that 1. Yeah jus can't wait to see a big fat cola


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

yawnsssssssssssssssss


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

I like how u put the fancy buttons top......class


newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2777754
> 
> this is a strong cake i put 200g of strong butter into the 75g of icing, might have a slice in the morning.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

Still none of u lot wiv any liver or psycho cuts ready yet??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Get a slice down you nown ya pussy lol and then send a slice my way


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get a slice down you nown ya pussy lol and then send a slice my way


20quid for 3 slices anytime..........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Still none of u lot wiv any liver or psycho cuts ready yet??


they wont be long but they wont be cheap either


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they wont be long but they wont be cheap either


U already gave me ur price for 1 of each and that's kl mate just let me know when they ready


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 20quid for 3 slices anytime..........


Or a box and a strip? Looks yummy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 20quid for 3 slices anytime..........


Or a box and a strip? Looks yummy wanna be big slices


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

nar bizzle them vals are too weak for me no more of them for me mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

need some scissor hash down ya lol..........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> need some scissor hash down ya lol..........


could do with something cause 30 vals, half bottle of vod and a joint aint really doing much lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Your an animal lmao..... out of the 3 exo livers psycho what's the best buzz and taste wise?

And you'll be having more of them stop lying to yaself lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

lol proves how hardcore u are Rambo half a spliff im fuked.......


newuserlol said:


> could do with something cause 30 vals, half bottle of vod and a joint aint really doing much lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> could do with something cause 30 vals, half bottle of vod and a joint aint really doing much lmao


Jesus therapy Lol..... 6 blues kill.me off literally knocked out you're a fuckim animal u need oxys I'm.still.hunting for ya )


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Your an animal lmao..... out of the 3 exo livers psycho what's the best buzz and taste wise?
> 
> And you'll be having more of them stop lying to yaself lol


i wont mate clonzepam or tamazepam only for me, diazepam is for women lol

best buzz pyschosis best taste livers but much less stronger than the pyscho, all 3 will kick arse on anything your growin tho beleive me.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Jesus therapy Lol..... 6 blues kill.me off literally knocked out you're a fuckim animal u need oxys I'm.still.hunting for ya )


good money in them mate only the 40s n 80s tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Right psychosis and livers for me.............need to hurry up well actually 4 week would be perfect and i want big bushy cuts lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

mine look nice, just time innit!

imc u manage to get that thing in post mush?

n dont worrys shwaney i will have sum livers for trade wiya if they killme,, i will say tho them blues aint as strong as they use dto be, one used to put me out not so much nowadays, i htink i prefer 2 yellows to 1 blue!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good money in them mate only the 40s n 80s tho.


They seem to be like rocking horse shit.......very fecking hard to find Lol but in think I've got the man who will get em not sure when but I rekon he'll get the goods


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

didn't make much hash.....smaller is scissor hash but dang that's stong shit lol.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> They seem to be like rocking horse shit.......very fecking hard to find Lol but in think I've got the man who will get em not sure when but I rekon he'll get the goods


course i will, just a matter of time


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

lol I sed earlier lad wen u was on bout ya ducting...missis is posting it in morning lad been busy last few days.......


IC3M4L3 said:


> mine look nice, just time innit!
> 
> imc u manage to get that thing in post mush?
> 
> n dont worrys shwaney i will have sum livers for trade wiya if they killme,, i will say tho them blues aint as strong as they use dto be, one used to put me out not so much nowadays, i htink i prefer 2 yellows to 1 blue!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

well fuk me don't o..d..... on these tams u have off me lol ...I wouldn't live it down ha ha ha .....


newuserlol said:


> i wont mate clonzepam or tamazepam only for me, diazepam is for women lol
> 
> best buzz pyschosis best taste livers but much less stronger than the pyscho, all 3 will kick arse on anything your growin tho beleive me.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

no offence ice but you carnt barley grow let alone clone, lolol

when your clones look like this you can trade n sell em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

oh shut up sambo u big headed cunt! u was n00b at some point TWAT!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

lololol........I was waiting for that......


IC3M4L3 said:


> oh shut up sambo u big headed cunt! u was n00b at some point TWAT!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lololol........i was waiting for that......


lol... Someones gotta put him in his place


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh shut up sambo u big headed cunt! u was n00b at some point TWAT!


i never fucked up a clone in my life, a few grows tho lol

was jus advice cuntface................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i never fucked up a clone in my life, a few grows tho lol
> 
> was jus advice cuntface................


*""no offence ice but you carnt barley grow let alone clone, lolol

when your clones look like this you can trade n sell em."" *

how is that advice? i say gloatiing


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

talkin of twats...........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

lolol just typical u....I was waiting for CUNT


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... Someones gotta put him in his place


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *""no offence ice but you carnt barley grow let alone clone, lolol
> 
> when your clones look like this you can trade n sell em."" *
> 
> how is that advice? i say gloatiing


see it how u wont mate i couldnt give a fuck but until ur clones look like them in the pics any fool would be mad to trade or sell with you clonewise.............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> see it how u wont mate i couldnt give a fuck but until ur clones look like them in the pics any fool would be mad to trade or sell with you clonewise.............


 lol yeh ima trade with unrooted shit, sambo cummun u know im a tad wiser than that,, whats turned u into twatface anwyays.?? u was orite earlier, mardy bastard,,


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

think he fuked of cos realised no drug will fuk him up no more........lolol......dunno how he dose it....ard cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh ima trade with unrooted shit, sambo cummun u know im a tad wiser than that,, whats turned u into twatface anwyays.?? u was orite earlier, mardy bastard,,


i run out of drugs lolol

and it aint just rooted, they gotta be healthy ice not looking like they already at deaths door.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think he fuked of cos realised no drug will fuk him up no more........lolol......dunno how he dose it....ard cunt lol


nuffing to proud of just years of abuse that not got me too far and extreme tolerance levels


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

that's what im saying your bod must be amuned how ever u spell it .....2 fukin tams im out for the count....u will need the fukin bottle lol....


newuserlol said:


> nuffing to proud of just years of abuse that not got me too far and extreme tolerance levels


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

best get bak down docs and order some more lololol


imcjayt said:


> that's what im saying your bod must be amuned how ever u spell it .....2 fukin tams im out for the count....u will need the fukin bottle lol....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i run out of drugs lolol
> 
> and it aint just rooted, they gotta be healthy ice not looking like they already at deaths door.....


 oh u mean like ikodes cunting things! lol... na mate i wouldnt sell in inferioir producty, not how i roll


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> best get bak down docs and order some more lololol


lmao docs wont give me shit m8 i been in more nuthouse's than you got fake sted muscles, they would never give me a benzo or shit like that its all on my file, i get some good antipyschotics tho i dont take anymore for years prob do u good with the roid rage lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

yer..I was on about me get some more for u lol.... already on some anti bolloks for me moods ect just don't take them...citalopram...


newuserlol said:


> lmao docs wont give me shit m8 i been in more nuthouse's than you got fake sted muscles, they would never give me a benzo or shit like that its all on my file, i get some good antipyschotics tho i dont take anymore for years prob do u good with the roid rage lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

I thort them 7.5 zops was ok....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 15, 2013)

mind u I went off on onetoday......was in gym doing dumbells 40kg asked 2 blokes stand iver side and pass to me wen I was ready.......the stupid cunt I sed place in my hand on 3....the fukin cunt droped it from like a foot and fuked me arm up I went mad...sed best fukoff out the gym now b4 I throw u down the stairs..... got a fukin strap on me elbow now......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 15, 2013)

Roses are red,

Violates are blue,

Rohypnol is cheaper,

Than dinner for two.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Just downed 2 blueys gonna build a fatty then bed time.for thisnugga


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Roses are red,
> 
> Violates are blue,
> 
> ...


good joke but rohypnol really aint all that mate you could slip any benzo into a pissed persons drink and get the same reaction, the rohypnol shit is bollax.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just downed 2 blueys gonna build a fatty then bed time.for thisnugga


easy tiger not a whole 2 lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

Or a bit of oramorph


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> easy tiger not a whole 2 lmao


Animal mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Or a bit of oramorph


or ketamine theres plenty but who the fuck wants to shag a living corpses sick cunts


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

im waiting on a cab to go buy the world most fucking expensive cigs lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im waiting on a cab to go buy the world most fucking expensive cigs lol


U need a car or a liciense or both lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm.getting this or a morph 2morra what unsay in on it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

U pressed that hash yet meathead????????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2013)

right I'll pop this pic on again would u say that's peak ripeness Cuz ice is telling me to wait another week and I don't want to lmao a anyway night all ceeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

Not ready at all. Hardly any milky let alone amber trichs. Learning how to read your plants is something that takes time n practice. Wait till the hairs are receded into the calyx's the smoke will knock your tits off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Their mainly cloudy mate its hard to tell but fuck itninaint gonna touch em till all leaves Are yellow and everything's hanging like prossies fanny lips...looks like don just pissed all over me fireworks lol.. how are ya this early Friday morning mate??? The hairs are receding Lol I've never had so much trouble knowing when one of me plants is ready maybe I am being eager lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

i was looking on me phone tbh, looking on a pc i can still only see a few milky trichs. if you take it now it'll be more of an up buzz. fling a pic of it up an we'll tell ya straight up if it's ready. if it's for you then i'd leave it a but if it's out the door straight off then it doesn't matter eh.

there's a million is this done threads but look for the one from FDD fuck it it's this one https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html

i'm a tad hungover today. was on some nice saison beer yesterday only 5% an coming off the amytrips is a twat trying to sleep


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

morning folks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

here the one in question????? Morning rambs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

early morning spam no thanks, think ill stick with me egg,bacon n cheese sarnie


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good joke but rohypnol really aint all that mate you could slip any benzo into a pissed persons drink and get the same reaction, the rohypnol shit is bollax.


Awww jus piss on my parade eh lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

mini plant Gabe me bang on 12grams Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning fuck wads, just took the kid to school, taking the wife to college in an hour then home for a sleep before i start this new job later tonight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I've been paid so they can stay as long as they fuckim want now.just. bit confusimg there's loads a milky ones and amber then the bud next to it mainly clear and this new scope is taking some getting used to mek mi tell u lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning fuck wads, just took the kid to school, taking the wife to college in an hour then home for a sleep before i start this new job later tonight.


Just make sure you have a fatty before u hit the sack


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just make sure you have a fatty before u hit the sack


way ahead of u mate on my 2nd of the day already


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

lucky bastards lol i just smoked a joint i found in me bed must av fell asleep with it lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

u not getting ur delivery today of that 50g afghan mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2778390 here the one in question????? Morning rambs


looks about done to me like or is it just the very top cola that looks like that, if so aye another week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for that link don Yeh.defo opened me eyes I can clearly see they ain't ready now at least a week.for the one that's yellowing and fuck it as long as they need.its I need to get this flower tent empty half is for me the other half out the door but I want it all top notch so Yeh there staying for a while


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u not getting ur delivery today of that 50g afghan mate?


no prob mora or next


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no prob mora or next


ah thats shit mate, i couldnt last 24hrs without a J i'd be going mad lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks about done to me like or is it just the very top cola that looks like that, if so aye another week.


Now that's just fucked me heed even more Lol see what I mean yehnits all the tops looks like im gonna have to chop the tops and let the bottoms have another couple of weeks???? Plus it will give me a bit more room..but do yousee what iI'm saying now she's a funny fucker its only 8 weeks on Sunday and she's a sativa Dom?????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Afghan pffffft double00 double00 double00 lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Afghan pffffft double00 double00 double00 lmao


the seller want to much for it and most people only no hash as soapbar any hash they think is soapbar so lots wouldnt pay the 15-18 a g its worth


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

OK big man the afghan still quality.....just waterd all my.girls flower and veg phew I'm fucked 40ltrs of water FFS all carried upstairs... but that'll do for a few days fam a lam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Inbox rambs


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 16, 2013)

Alright folks, how tricks?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Easy.mate alls good.must skinning IP.going grow shop.then goin swimming form an hour so.that'se for the day......oh @ ice box is as steamys as a mother fucker your goin down big man


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or ketamine theres plenty but who the fuck wants to shag a living corpses sick cunts


Ermmmm . . . .


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy.mate alls good.must skinning IP.going grow shop.then goin swimming form an hour so.that'se for the day......oh @ ice box is as steamys as a mother fucker your goin down big man


swimming? Fuck that, i hate swimming. Enjoy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> swimming? Fuck that, i hate swimming. Enjoy


hmmm stranger danger.................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no prob mora or next


yel have hard job since mora is saturday u plum, ther is no "next"


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hmmm stranger danger.................


Lol, hello to you to ic3


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yel have hard job since mora is saturday u plum, ther is no "next"


better fucking be hear 2mora then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Lol, hello to you to ic3


 yeh be better with u know what like... dont think things get forgotten MATE!



newuserlol said:


> better fucking be hear 2mora then


 lol cross ya nuts, fingers and every thing else, id say hair too but lol,, u know!

ufc tomorra guys and virgin medie has got epsn bak !! bt wports for free! aww fucking yeh this bitch is ON!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> swimming? Fuck that, i hate swimming. Enjoy


Good fun and you get to see a few fittys knockin about in bikinis  its. a good laugh and good exercise


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh be better with u know what like... dont think things get forgotten MATE!


fair enough man,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;eumexUA27CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eumexUA27CY[/video]

now hurry up postmancunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

maybe yours dint show sambo BUT.......................#


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

Aye take the tops n give the lowers another week its a good plan.


shawnybizzle said:


> Now that's just fucked me heed even more Lol see what I mean yehnits all the tops looks like im gonna have to chop the tops and let the bottoms have another couple of weeks???? Plus it will give me a bit more room..but do yousee what iI'm saying now she's a funny fucker its only 8 weeks on Sunday and she's a sativa Dom?????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye take the tops n give the lowers another week its a good plan.


hes blagging his own head don., only ben 8 weeks llol, its a 10+ weeker, impatient cunt just wants ta smoke it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

think i missed either the royal or the philipines CUNT CUNT CUNT

saying it should be at the post office later on and im getting my arse straight down there lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> think i missed either the royal or the philipines CUNT CUNT CUNT
> 
> saying it should be at the post office later on and im getting my arse straight down there lol


 posties clsoe at like 1am dont they sambo m8?

how the fuk dou miss osmthing u been waiting for? lol,,


anyone got any borken old phones? iphones/android? smashed fucked lcd anything?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hes blagging his own head don., only ben 8 weeks llol, its a 10+ weeker, impatient cunt just wants ta smoke it


This is what I'm trying to say about learning to read your plants. I can tell straight off that's a hybrid and indica dom firstly the bud structure looks not very sativa and if its hairs are like sambo's at 8 weeks its a hybrid closer to indica leaning.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> This is what I'm trying to say about learning to read your plants. I can tell straight off that's a hybrid and indica dom firstly the bud structure looks not very sativa and if its hairs are like sambo's at 8 weeks its a hybrid closer to indica leaning.


yeh sum mad no name strain, or a name wat we owuldnt even consider rgwoing, i dont like all these crosses and back crosees n shit, stick to the real shizzle, u know, what sells always helps! not infor investigatig wats good ornot, i just wanna run what i kknow is good,, if ya get my meaning


was at the grow yesterday and noticed one of my PE had rubbery leaves, like compared to thers the grainy green this ones rubbery,,,, pheno u think/?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> posties clsoe at like 1am dont they sambo m8?
> 
> how the fuk dou miss osmthing u been waiting for? lol,,
> 
> ...


on a sat they do but open till 5.30pm today

cause it was parcelforce not just the postie.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 16, 2013)

Time to play the waiting game. Just bought, rather pointlessly i have to admit, a new HTC one for £20 a month from orange, unlimited calls, unlimited texts, 500mb internet. Bargain. As i say, don't need it, but why not  that's just 1 night a week without drinking and it's paid for


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 16, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Alright folks, how tricks?


Alright closet. Where u been hiding? Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 16, 2013)

Finished work Nd now it's time to order my hood and bulb  happy days.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Nah its not impatience well it is a bit its just the tips look done to me but fuck I waited 8 week what's another 1or 2 gonna do I'll stick it out don't worry lads


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 16, 2013)

that well cheap


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 16, 2013)

Jus ordered same hood as u shawny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

A silverstar 5" i be got matey


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup jus ordered one off flee bay.. 60 bats including delivery


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeh good price with delivery  there good mate just get 4or 5 inch ducting for it so it puls harder


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

No more syringes for bizzle Lol after 2 years of growing I finally got a measuring cup Lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 16, 2013)

bizz on skyp for the bizz yanoblad fam


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Roses are red,
> 
> Violates are blue,
> 
> ...


You want GHB, the professional choice!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You want GHB, the professional choice!


or an old basement and some homemade chloroform, works pretty well, bit to rapey for me tho, but hey yano


----------



## iiKode (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You want GHB, the professional choice!


well woke up to 240 quid in the bank, not bad for 2 weeks of boring work, best part is my overtime is 2 weeks behind, so i havnt been payed that yet, so i know i was working for something.. just ordered my carbon filter and fan, decided to go with 5 inch like shawns pepe, but yash, hydroshop the morra maybe, pots and nutes, then am flowering. LETS GO BIATCHES.

shawn am away for a you know what be on skip in a few minutes.

and no not a wank


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

the phillipines is in lads smells and taste like nuffing ive ever seen, fucking lovely.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

ya things been shipped ice ice baby.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

few nugs left in me tub lol......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

iiKode said:


> or an old basement and some homemade chloroform, works pretty well, bit to rapey for me tho, but hey yano


With the geebies you could fuck somebody with a baseball bat in the street and they wouldn't know what was happening OR have any recollection of meeting you, EVER!

I've lost 10 hours of my life to an OD on that stuff, don't remember a fucking thing and by all accounts I was spazzing out on the floor foaming at the mouth and the job lot.

I was lucky to survive to be fair, I've seen plenty muppets fuck up on next to no amount thinking they understood what was coming.
I haven't supped it since, it scares the shit out of me now lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

is like nuffing i smoked before pure sativa hash, yeah theres loads of that about the uk lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds good. Expensive stuff? I'm just smoking stuff from the local mr man. Nothing special, but very good deals. Just been looking at flights for amsterdam, £57 return including all fees and taxes. Megabus can go get stuffed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like me And mate are in for a good night Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few nugs left in me tub lol......View attachment 2778722



When's bizzle gonna rate your shizzle then???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good. Expensive stuff? I'm just smoking stuff from the local mr man. Nothing special, but very good deals. Just been looking at flights for amsterdam, £57 return including all fees and taxes. Megabus can go get stuffed.


When we smashing the dam.RIU style? We meets to book sum thin for next year


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2778749
> 
> is like nuffing i smoked before pure sativa hash, yeah theres loads of that about the uk lolol


Exchange for box lmao  yano u want to


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

pm me ya addy


shawnybizzle said:


> When's bizzle gonna rate your shizzle then???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> pm me ya addy


dont send address,phone numbers etc in pm's the site owner and certain mods can read them if they wana.

exchange email and do it that way.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

thtats what I ment by addy....email


newuserlol said:


> dont send address,phone numbers etc in pm's the site owner and certain mods can read them if they wana.
> 
> exchange email and do it that way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont send address,phone numbers etc in pm's the site owner and certain mods can read them if they wana.
> 
> exchange email and do it that way.


I've sent him.my email.thought he'd get the message like...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

And what u sayin yorkstar? Bout that msg???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

this is what I ment Rambo.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And what u sayin yorkstar? Bout that msg???


......2 mins.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

girls started to come on bit betta thay got burnt that much I thort they was ded.....new groth come thru tho last week so we will see....ded leafs shld drop off....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep sound yorkie and IMC u rolled that hash yet????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

well I heated it up a bit and squashed it togeva......there was only like 2.5 gramm dunno how gonna split that lol but yer got few nugs left over be fairying out....no use to me......my oziz are baged up and going......


shawnybizzle said:


> Yep sound yorkie and IMC u rolled that hash yet????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

my oziz are at 30g not 28....at 180 lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Is roll it all.up.put it in a bag and roll it like pastry with a glass bottle full of hottish water


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

any takers?????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

cba with it ill just chop it in bits n fairy it


shawnybizzle said:


> Is roll it all.up.put it in a bag and roll it like pastry with a glass bottle full of hottish water


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

I shld drug the missis up on that then bang her up the ass lol


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2778874 any takers?????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cba with it ill just chop it in bits n fairy it


Fair enough weed n hash ain't your thing but tiu could make it sooooooo much better by pressing it a few times takes 15 mins work then guns lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer I did try but cldnt find a glass bottle lol....fukit


shawnybizzle said:


> Fair enough weed n hash ain't your thing but tiu could make it sooooooo much better by pressing it a few times takes 15 mins work then guns lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Iron on coolezt setting or glass jar trust me it makes a huge difference


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

U get that IMC??


----------



## indikat (Aug 16, 2013)

evenin all, u get them things mg?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

soz guys just doing updates on pc....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Easy indi what a gwaaaaan lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 16, 2013)

U got pm indi


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

U Ain't googleing my house are ya IMC lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U Ain't googleing my house are ya IMC lol


NO i am.........................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> this is what I ment Rambo.....View attachment 2778864


the brown shit is dead fan leafs imc, u should have taken the fan leafs of then collected the trim closet to the bud thats the suger leaf trim.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO i am.........................


Yeh Cuz ya gonna robe plants arnt ya ya nasty cunyo Lol or u perving lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

A up the man they call Rambo can u put a pic up that butter so I can show me mate I've tried searching getting peed off lo


----------



## indikat (Aug 16, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U got pm indi


sorry man jus found out the mrs sent it signed for first class, not next day special, should b fine mate if ya get em 2 morra, if not don't worry as u no im on to it anyways


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry man jus found out the mrs sent it signed for first class, not next day special, should b fine mate if ya get em 2 morra, if not don't worry as u no im on to it anyways


did u get my pm indi?


----------



## indikat (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u get my pm indi?


oh yeah man of course....that sativa Filipino looks the real deal...email d ya


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 16, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry man jus found out the mrs sent it signed for first class, not next day special, should b fine mate if ya get em 2 morra, if not don't worry as u no im on to it anyways


No sweat m8, ill let u know..


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lol no formatted pc last nite was running bit shit had to update drivers


shawnybizzle said:


> U Ain't googleing my house are ya IMC lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Well that a half the bottle of rum.a few blue ones Lol bizzle getting smashed


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

ill take them out aint to many.....


newuserlol said:


> the brown shit is dead fan leafs imc, u should have taken the fan leafs of then collected the trim closet to the bud thats the suger leaf trim.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill take them out aint to many.....


nice one mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

gonna have me a toke 2nite sholder fuked were cunt droped waight...cldnt drive earlier grrrrr


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

fukin 3 weeks till get new car.....its dragging....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin 3 weeks till get new car.....its dragging....


Not as.much as my harvest Lol.


----------



## indikat (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gonna have me a toke 2nite sholder fuked were cunt droped waight...cldnt drive earlier grrrrr


what have those 40 kg dumbells done m8?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

this indi.....


imcjayt said:


> mind u I went off on onetoday......was in gym doing dumbells 40kg asked 2 blokes stand iver side and pass to me wen I was ready.......the stupid cunt I sed place in my hand on 3....the fukin cunt droped it from like a foot and fuked me arm up I went mad...sed best fukoff out the gym now b4 I throw u down the stairs..... got a fukin strap on me elbow now......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

got pain now up sholder and fukin neak......wankers.....like a pulled muscle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got pain now up sholder and fukin neak......wankers.....like a pulled muscle


I remember when a retard mate said to me one time that I don't need a rack or anything to do heavy squats.

*So what happens when I fail at the bottom and can't stand up, what the fuck do I do with the bar full of weight?*......says I.

*Just let it roll backwards off your palms and drop it on the floor*......says him.

I didn't bother asking how it gets on the shoulders in the first place.

Fucking spastic!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lmfaoooo seen that happen few times down the gym blokes thinkin they can squat big heavy waights...watched them go down and screaming in pain to try and get bak up...in end they fell over lolol....twats.......I don't squat just use the machines.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember when a retard mate said to me one time that I don't need a rack or anything to do heavy squats.
> 
> *So what happens when I fail at the bottom and can't stand up, what the fuck do I do with the bar full of weight?*......says I.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just finished my 1st shift at my new job, time for a nice fat J now to relax.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

I must have tried explaining why you'd have broken wrists and fingers for ages, it just didn't click. lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few nugs left in me tub lol......View attachment 2778722


wheres mine and the wife's tester mate lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oi ARD man what happened to u texting me ur new number earlier mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oi ARD man what happened to u texting me ur new number earlier mate


jus done it now


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

just maild u mate...


Garybhoy11 said:


> wheres mine and the wife's tester mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Rum come bizzles.gone lmao proper fuxked


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

few nugs wraped for fairys nothing much lads but don't want to be stingy just bits I got left.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

well I wldnt say stingy shiping out 200 sqids worth in the end lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

If receive anything you'll defo gain respect off me that's for sure but remember u aint sending anyone anything )) that's how it works on here help brothers out


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> When we smashing the dam.RIU style? We meets to book sum thin for next year


I might be going over for cannabis cup week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I might be going over for cannabis cup week.


What nxt year???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

ah man well I don't need smoke as I don't smoke it...just sampled me own goods.......got to look after the lads ay.......and was only stuff I had left in bottom of me tub....wld of just sat n gon to waist......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man well I don't need smoke as I don't smoke it...just sampled me own goods.......got to look after the lads ay.......and was only stuff I had left in bottom of me tub....wld of just sat n gon to waist......


So you're giving us the shit then Lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer.............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lolololol...........aint got to have it if don't want it lol.........


imcjayt said:


> yer.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

Nah give it who ya want mate I said it n a jokie way but In script its hard to tell aint it Lol but give whoever u want maye it is yours at the end if the day


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lol ive had my cut and 15 oz worth so.............come xmas wen next lot fin im shure I can do some nice xmas prezzys lmfaooooo......but na......aint no good to me even if it is bits left...no point waisting it.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Nah give it who ya want mate I said it n a jokie way but In script its hard to tell aint it Lol but give whoever u want maye it is yours at the end if the day


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What nxt year???


This year. Few months time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

that a the sort of sample nug I'd give as a sample a nice joints worth naaaaaaaaa mean Lol kodes got one like i promised sum1 else one but can't remember think ur could be buttrimmer lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

well these been waighd out at 2g or very close......


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2779204 that a the sort of sample nug I'd give as a sample a nice joints worth naaaaaaaaa mean Lol liked got one and in promised sum1 else one but can't remember think ur could be but trimmer????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> This year. Few months time.


December Lol.Mrs wouldn't have that lol would have to be mid year.for me Lol (pussy whipped)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well these been waighd out at 2g or very close......


Canna fault ya mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

well ill need few more smelly bags ect but will get missis to try n fairy it to moz or be Monday.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

obv she aint gonna do it all at once wld look a bit dodgy lol......she sent to post off earlier to ship ice fan....woman sed whats in box have to write it down....she sed a desktop fan lol.......missis didn't even kno was a few gram.... in there lol.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> This year. Few months time.


If I pull this SCROG off before then I may well be on my way over too.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmfaoooo seen that happen few times down the gym blokes thinkin they can squat big heavy waights...watched them go down and screaming in pain to try and get bak up...in end they fell over lolol....twats.......*I don't squat just use the machines*.....


squatting is were its at helps promote testosterone release, i learnt to do it properly watching a guy called lion in brixton nick a couple years ago, he must have only weighed 13stone he was racking serious numbers.

40kg dumbells...how any reps with the spotters can you do sets by yourself with good form??

yorkshireman No reading material for me tonight??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer squatting ok I just pref to use machines have done last 6 yrs lol......same as I don't bench for chest......just cables......reps I do 12. 10 8 6.......legs I do 15 and down......most doing on leg atm is 10 plates a side.....400kg...


Lemon king said:


> squatting is were its at helps promote testosterone release, i learnt to do it properly watching a guy called lion in brixton nick a couple years ago, he must have only weighed 13stone he was racking serious numbers.
> 
> 40kg dumbells...how any reps with the spotters can you do sets by yourself with good form??
> 
> yorkshireman No reading material for me tonight??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

this is growing fourm anyways....not stedheads forum lol........


----------



## UKHG (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> squatting is were its at helps promote testosterone release, i learnt to do it properly watching a guy called lion in brixton nick a couple years ago, he must have only weighed 13stone he was racking serious numbers.
> 
> 40kg dumbells...how any reps with the spotters can you do sets by yourself with good form??
> 
> yorkshireman No reading material for me tonight??


uh ohhh!! 

evening kev!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> squatting is were its at helps promote testosterone release, i learnt to do it properly watching a guy called lion in brixton nick a couple years ago, he must have only weighed 13stone he was racking serious numbers.
> 
> 40kg dumbells...how any reps with the spotters can you do sets by yourself with good form??
> 
> yorkshireman No reading material for me tonight??


bout time we gave the lemon a break guys yeah threats of violence online aint the one, but hes trying.

and it dont matter how big anyone is we all still bleed.........


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

you on dyna or anything GH??.

i see you like to mix it up, we go heavy n low reps 8-6-6-4 in winter when bulking always barbell n plates.

machines n high reps / cardio for cutting up just before summer.

Edit : will keep it green related then eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> yorkshireman No reading material for me tonight??


Bollocks, I forgot mate.

I'll sort em, probably today at some point.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

but what do u do when someone sticks a tazer on ya, or a knife in the face dont matter how big anyone is theres kids out there who would kill ya for fun with knifes n guns etc


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks, I forgot mate.
> 
> I'll sort em, probably today at some point.


Thanking you!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer Rambo...I mite be big n what not but aint a cunt about it...like most stedheads......I was a boxer from age 17 then turnd to bobybuilding.....just part of me life routeen as they say.....and who fights with fists thesedays ay or 1 on 1.......being big aint gonna help in no way lol........its sommert I like doing anyways.....same as building pcs , performance cars... doing a bit of gardening...indoor and out lmao........


newuserlol said:


> bout time we gave the lemon a break guys yeah threats of violence online aint the one, but hes trying.
> 
> and it dont matter how big anyone is we all still bleed.........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

pure sativa and booze is much different than indica n booze lol


----------



## UKHG (Aug 16, 2013)

bollox......................................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer I like to go heave thru winter...dunno why always have...more waight less reps.....put me jumpers on 2 lolol......ah man I aint botherd if talk bout bodybuilding ere......passes time...


Lemon king said:


> you on dyna or anything GH??.
> 
> i see you like to mix it up, we go heavy n low reps 8-6-6-4 in winter when bulking always barbell n plates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> but what do u do when someone sticks a tazer on ya, or a knife in the face dont matter how big anyone is theres kids out there who would kill ya for fun with knifes n guns etc


i had a stanley blade pushed into my chest when i was younger at the time i was 24stone, angry as f**k and pretty handy none off this helped when i was holding my own nipple! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

UKHG said:


> bollox......................................


that is not kevin murphey u numpty, i been hear near 5yrs now i no how people post and that aint him.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lol ive been stabbed twice now and shot with shotgun.........must have an angel lookin down on me.......lucky wen got shot they shot thru the double glazing window that took the impact.....I was lucky.......few cuts


Lemon king said:


> i had a stanley blade pushed into my chest when i was younger at the time i was 24stone, angry as f**k and pretty handy none off this helped when i was holding my own nipple! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i had a stanley blade pushed into my chest when i was younger at the time i was 24stone, angry as f**k and pretty handy none off this helped when i was holding my own nipple! lol


lmao

thats made me lol mate, its true tho weapons most times will out do any big fucker, not that i would ever use weapons i barely use me fist, yeah im a bigboy but violence solves nufing in most case's


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

exactly...try telling the youths thesedays that lol.......


newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> thats made me lol mate, its true tho weapons most times will out do any big fucker, not that i would ever use weapons i barely use me fist, yeah im a bigboy but violence solves nufing in most case's


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I like to go heave thru winter...dunno why always have...more waight less reps.....*put me jumpers on 2 lolol*......ah man I aint botherd if talk bout bodybuilding ere......passes time...


gotta hide that 6000 kal a day body some how lol, i too spent a youth around boxing i had my aba licence and 3 licenced fights before my outside activities put an end to it.

it always makes me laugh when the police man said "with the training people like you receive (meaning fighters) your hands and feet are classed as weapons!" i couldn't keep a straight face!


----------



## UKHG (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is not kevin murphey u numpty, i been hear near 5yrs now i no how people post and that aint him.


i, know ,couldnt give a fuk tbh but, everyone whoes a jizz stain we call kevin so meh! lmao


wats ya stiuff like ya got today?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

was in me local village once goin to shop driving thru it must of been 10 blak lads jumpin this white dude and everyone just stood n watched.....lol I teard down street n run into the fukers lol......white chap was fuked up tho lyin on floor with knife in his hand out cold.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

UKHG said:


> i, know ,couldnt give a fuk tbh but, everyone whoes a jizz stain we call kevin so meh! lmao
> 
> 
> wats ya stiuff like ya got today?


he seems alrite to me, yeah the meet me hear for a tear up wasnt cool but we can be some cunts to the noobs lol

the sativa hash is amazing i kid u not, like nuffing i ever smoked but then again i never been to the Philippines lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> thats made me lol mate, its true tho weapons most times will out do any big fucker, not that i would ever use weapons i barely use me fist, yeah im a bigboy but violence solves nufing in most case's


Good ol Lenny mclean wouldn't agree but then we cant all move mountains! lol that geezers so hard even his farts are scared of him!

i hate the gym now and watching what i eat its too much for my head, time for the homer pants n a bevy these days!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer tru that...coppers don't like my hands as I have dots on me knuckles lolol...fukem.......lad im sik of eating.......6 meals a day fukin shakes ere there n everywere.....yer had few fights meself wen was young in local town hall......met the x tho and gave it up.....and yer try to keep coverd..hard in summer tho......mate makes me laff wen sees me....always says fuk me u got a back on u.......ah man if I didn't train now id be lost........


Lemon king said:


> gotta hide that 6000 kal a day body some how lol, i too spent a youth around boxing i had my aba licence and 3 licenced fights before my outside activities put an end to it.
> 
> it always makes me laugh when the police man said "with the training people like you receive (meaning fighters) your hands and feet are classed as weapons!" i couldn't keep a straight face!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

I got Philippines in me fam...well me dads bro marrid to 1 lol........


newuserlol said:


> he seems alrite to me, yeah the meet me hear for a tear up wasnt cool but we can be some cunts to the noobs lol
> 
> the sativa hash is amazing i kid u not, like nuffing i ever smoked but then again i never been to the Philippines lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yanks have got it right with a "Buck Fifty"......

A safety razor blade between your fingers as you bitch slap some twat across the chops.

Soon sorts cocky pakis out I'll tell ya!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

well I aint getting no younger.....started on the groth hormone now for me joints....aint the best......will stop wen im 40....sed to the missis.....


Lemon king said:


> Good ol Lenny mclean wouldn't agree but then we cant all move mountains! lol that geezers so hard even his farts are scared of him!
> 
> i hate the gym now and watching what i eat its too much for my head, time for the homer pants n a bevy these days!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I got Philippines in me fam...well me dads bro marrid to 1 lol........


ill have as much hash of her as she can get it lol its fucking lovely.

50g of royal afghan should be hear 2mora hopefully.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

paki slashers ftw lol......


The Yorkshireman said:


> The Yanks have got it right with a "Buck Fifty"......
> 
> A safety razor blade between your fingers as you bitch slap some twat across the chops.
> 
> Soon sorts cocky pakis out I'll tell ya!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> was in me local village once goin to shop driving thru it must of been 10 blak lads jumpin this white dude and everyone just stood n watched.....lol I teard down street n run into the fukers lol......white chap was fuked up tho lyin on floor with knife in his hand out cold.....


lol theres two many kids with 50cent dreams round here and there bang on there gang shit, dont know if you remember in the news a while back a 14yr old from Hackney was paid £200 to knock on the mums door of a rival gang member and shoot her in the head.

needless to say him and his £200 gucci hat that he did it for are sitting comfortably at HM pleasure!! 

there is no reasoning with these 50cent types. so if you see a guy getting Fkd up you carry on about your day, its messed up but we all have kids to go home to!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lol they posh fukers lmao be funny askin them that.....don't have much to do with the snobby cunt side of the fam.....they don't realy like me lol....wonder why......


newuserlol said:


> ill have as much hash of her as she can get it lol its fucking lovely.
> 
> 50g of royal afghan should be hear 2mora hopefully.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> paki slashers ftw lol......


I live in Bradford mate, it's militant......


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Yanks have got it right with a "Buck Fifty"......
> 
> A safety razor blade between your fingers as you bitch slap some twat across the chops.
> 
> Soon sorts cocky pakis out I'll tell ya!


no way man Chelsea Smile!! razor blade or credit card pref from your own wallet placed into your mouth a good right n youll look like the joker for the rest of your life!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

fuck i got the munchies bad lol now cooking 2 egg, beans and black pudd lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer I get u lad......I had a load pull a gun on me the once wen I was going to my sis.....just laffed sed do it.......didn't do it so I walked away.......most aint got the bolloks 2.......fuk the youth ...they think they clever.........nothing like us oldtimers.........


Lemon king said:


> lol theres two many kids with 50cent dreams round here and there bang on there gang shit, dont know if you remember in the news a while back a 14yr old from Hackney was paid £200 to knock on the mums door of a rival gang member and shoot her in the head.
> 
> needless to say him and his £200 gucci hat that he did it for are sitting comfortably at HM pleasure!!
> 
> there is no reasoning with these 50cent types. so if you see a guy getting Fkd up you carry on about your day, its messed up but we all have kids to go home to!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

east is east yer...........cant diss some of the paki girls tho........they wld get muffed and stuffed........whilst mr sing was watching....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I live in Bradford mate, it's militant......


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i got the munchies bad lol now cooking 2 egg, beans and black pudd lmao


i wish!! my trip to the weed cafe, has resulted in some spicy tasting bud (i hate it) that doesn't seem to be working but then does street weed ever compare to your own!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> east is east yer...........cant diss some of the paki girls tho........they wld get muffed and stuffed........whilst mr sing was watching....


Webbed feet, six toes, a face full of beard and stinking of curry!?
No ta mate, very few paki/muslim birds are worth a look let alone a squirt. 

Fucked up gene pools stem from shagging yer cousins, there's a reason why they wear those black sheets so we can't see em!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

talkin bout pakis tho im quite surprised how many u see in the gym now...all trying to get buff


imcjayt said:


> east is east yer...........cant diss some of the paki girls tho........they wld get muffed and stuffed........whilst mr sing was watching....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i wish!! my trip to the weed cafe, has resulted in some spicy tasting bud (i hate it) that doesn't seem to be working but then does street weed ever compare to your own!


no street crap here sorry lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooooooooo well some nice looking geeeeetassss....round my ends wldnt say no to.....stik a bag on there heads be ok......then tell em ill have a fukin balti...chop chop...


The Yorkshireman said:


> Webbed feet, six toes, a face full of beard and stinking of curry!?
> No ta mate, very few paki/muslim birds are worth a look let alone a squirt.
> 
> Fucked up gene pools stem from shagging yer cousins, there's a reason why they wear those black sheets so we can't see em!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I get u lad......I had a load pull a gun on me the once wen I was going to my sis.....just laffed sed do it.......didn't do it so I walked away.......*most aint got the bolloks 2*.......fuk the youth ...they think they clever.........nothing like us oldtimers.........


not round my way there all called barry n they all got big bollox, you have to be on guard 24/7 if they think they have a chance they take it, and this is every one of the fuckers.

i hate to say it but the change has come from the influx of nationalities from countries that are more violent imo. dont get me wrong a quick look through history will tell you we were the nastiest people in the world at one time, more so to our selves then any one else. The oldtimers had rules, they wouldn't go and shoot your mum because they couldn't find you on there way to the shops.

they would settle it man on man, as MEN. you can see were it changed after the footy violence (which up until the end wasn't really about killing each other) with the influx of the black culture, they Don't have the same set of rules, to them hurting your family is as good as getting you. as this means is instead of you both doing 48hrs in the nick for "falling into each other" and getting on with your lives, families are ruined and you are forced to take "revenge action" to "settle the score"!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no street crap here sorry lol


what skunk is that m8?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no street crap here sorry lol


only 10weeks till harvest.......only 10weeks till harvest.......only 10weeks till harvest.......only 10weeks till harvest.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what skunk is that m8?


thats blue pit or dog i think


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer lad......aint safe nowere thesedays.....emag 10 yrs from now what our kids got to put up with......wen they older tho they got a choice to stop in uk or fuk off abroad....cos that's what im doin wen I retire.....tbh now im glad I live in a quiert area..u got your 1 or 2 cocky cunts....but I get my respect from bein an oldtimer......its never gonna stop tho...me pers I think the pakis will take over....they the ones 2 watch.....


Lemon king said:


> not round my way there all called barry n they all got big bollox, you have to be on guard 24/7 if they think they have a chance they take it, and this is every one of the fuckers.
> 
> i hate to say it but the change has come from the influx of nationalities from countries that are more violent imo. dont get me wrong a quick look through history will tell you we were the nastiest people in the world at one time, more so to our selves then any one else. The oldtimers had rules, they wouldn't go and shoot your mum because they couldn't find you on there way to the shops.
> 
> they would settle it man on man, as MEN. you can see were it changed after the footy violence (which up until the end wasn't really about killing each other) with the influx of the black culture, they Don't have the same set of rules, to them hurting your family is as good as getting you. as this means is instead of you both doing 48hrs in the nick for "falling into each other" and getting on with your lives, families are ruined and you are forced to take "revenge action" to "settle the score"!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

iy iy ice ice baby...were u been hiding.......quiert......


IC3M4L3 said:


> what skunk is that m8?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

just cut mine....wernt the best but fukit.......had a go.........pulled 15 0z....


Lemon king said:


> only 10weeks till harvest.......only 10weeks till harvest.......only 10weeks till harvest.......only 10weeks till harvest.......


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lad......aint safe nowere thesedays.....emag 10 yrs from now what our kids got to put up with......wen they older tho they got a choice to stop in uk or fuk off abroad....cos that's what im doin wen I retire.....tbh now im glad I live in a quiert area..u got your 1 or 2 cocky cunts....but I get my respect from bein an oldtimer......its never gonna stop tho...me pers I think the pakis will take over....they the ones 2 watch.....


yea maybe the pakis but to be fair they cant fight we all know it thats why they run about in groups of 20, paki bashing was very very popular in the east end in the 90's maybe all over, on the other hand there bang on the fraud and class A.

you gotta consider the polish, russian and the turks mate, dont under estimate them! during the summer riots a road containing 3 turkish kebab shops in a turkish dom area took to the street with big fuck off knives and protected there shit. in the middle of a war zone they remained untouched! 

its pritty cool to see 20 or so hooded men running one way then 30 secs running the other being chased by 5 fat turkish men with meat cleavers!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

ah fuk ya eggs bacon blak pud and what not........I got me some jelly tots......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i hate to say it but the change has come from the influx of nationalities from countries that are more violent imo. dont get me wrong a quick look through history will tell you we were the nastiest people in the world at one time, more so to our selves then any one else. The oldtimers had rules, they wouldn't go and shoot your mum because they couldn't find you on there way to the shops.


Exactly why I laugh at America flexing it's muscles and just generally being a bully.

We've got pubs in Britain hundreds of years older then their country, fucking wet under the nose whipper snappers lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

lmaoooo yer tru that.......they fukin nutters.......same as the pols don't giv a fuk.....


Lemon king said:


> yea maybe the pakis but to be fair they cant fight we all know it thats why they run about in groups of 20, paki bashing was very very popular in the east end in the 90's maybe all over, on the other hand there bang on the fraud and class A.
> 
> you gotta consider the polish, russian and the turks mate, dont under estimate them! during the summer riots a road containing 3 turkish kebab shops in a turkish dom area took to the street with big fuck off knives and protected there shit. in the middle of a war zone they remained untouched!
> 
> its pritty cool to see 20 or so hooded men running one way then 30 secs running the other being chased by 5 fat turkish men with meat cleavers!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> iy iy ice ice baby...were u been hiding.......quiert......


busy setting this other grow up.

2 new cuts arrived tonight, bollox, im ponying up the 2 bbc to a freind so no need to veg em and these 2 il veg for 2 weeks thenf lip fukit, if i dont il never get the livers in flower, just trying to get em bulked up a bit, but tbh after today im no so keen on growing it, i think i much prefecr the physco, even exo tbh IMO


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer....soon as I get some syc or exo whatever.....ill just keep running that......few mothers going....then just growit wenever.....got these doing now till November then hopefully I can get me hands on some by then.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> busy setting this other grow up.
> 
> 2 new cuts arrived tonight, bollox, im ponying up the 2 bbc to a freind so no need to veg em and these 2 il veg for 2 weeks thenf lip fukit, if i dont il never get the livers in flower, just trying to get em bulked up a bit, but tbh after today im no so keen on growing it, i think i much prefecr the physco, even exo tbh IMO


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> you gotta consider the polish, russian and the turks mate, dont under estimate them! during the summer riots a road containing 3 turkish kebab shops in a turkish dom area took to the street with big fuck off knives and protected there shit. in the middle of a war zone they remained untouched!


Seen that "Ross Kemp On Gangs" when he did Polish football?
I can't go to football with our lass when I go over, she'd get cut up more than I would for shagging an English lad.

Our lass showed me a video one time of "Lech Poznan" fans at one of the top boy's sons school football match, indoors in a sports hall at a junior school.
5 a side with a yellow fluffy ball ends up in a full on riot with flares and the full monty.

Pepper spray at Polish football matches comes in CO2 tanks strapped to coppers backs and fired into the crowd with a jetwash nozzle under high pressure!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly why I laugh at America flexing it's muscles and just generally being a bully.
> 
> We've got pubs in Britain hundreds of years older then their country, fucking wet under the nose whipper snappers lol.


if memory serves it was us they had to fight for their independence and it was us that burned there mighty white house to the floor! always good points to remind them off!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> if memory serves it was us they had to fight for their independence and it was us that burned there mighty white house to the floor! always good points to remind them off!


And they would have lost if it wasn't for the Dutch, Spanish and French numbers.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

call this grait britan..................pfffftttt


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Seen that "Ross Kemp On Gangs" when he did Polish football?
> I can't go to football with our lass when I go over, she'd get cut up more than I would for shagging an English lad.
> 
> Our lass showed me a video one time of "Lech Poznan" fans at one of the top boy's sons school football match, indoors in a sports hall at a junior school.
> ...



aaaahhhh so you have a polish wife? NICE one its a struggle to find an ugly polish bird, and if they aint all that in the boat theres the accent! 

see what i mean about other countries, we are ahead of our time, we were behaving like that years ago, im glad its turned out for the better now though banning the use of phrases such as Black board for being racist is a much more productive use of our time!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> call this grait britan..................pfffftttt


imo theres not a britain left to call great. might as well go to spain for ya sunday roast at least its not cooked by mr sing!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer why is it all the forren girls are fit as fuk...and the uk birds are iver stik thin slappers.......or ugly fat birds.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lech Poznan U11 match in 2009 as an example.

[video=youtube;Ib70m35Pc5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Ib70m35Pc5Q[/video]

Standard procedure for their matches regardless of the age range of the players, it's all about the ruck in Poznan and when the lads are all fucking gangsta neo nazi nutters you've fuck all to say!

Note the time on the clock lads at the start......

0-0 and 34 seconds in, this is kick off!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

ayy well they good for 1 thing......I can always get a loaf of bred on a sunday.........


Lemon king said:


> imo theres not a britain left to call great. might as well go to spain for ya sunday roast at least its not cooked by mr sing!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

ah well im best have me cig n brew n fuk off to bed......


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

hahaha camera man in blk kids face at 3.20

thats crazy shit ... at a kids game man!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah well im best have me cig n brew n fuk off to bed......


sounds like a plan! i wana get into that silk road business but after trying for 3 days to set up a paypal and still not doing it might suggest its not for me!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 16, 2013)

yer herd there some good shit on there and money to be made.....I just aint got the time tho.......anyways missis is calling.......not realy but she gonna get woke up.........laterz...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer....soon as I get some syc or exo whatever.....ill just keep running that......few mothers going....then just growit wenever.....got these doing now till November then hopefully I can get me hands on some by then.....


the cuts i got are doing fine m8, prop stil steamed day 3-4 tomoz so il open the vents, let em have a second of fresh air each day to be sure no mould sets in,, got like 4 in jiffys and rest in co-coir


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Bedtime boys, later.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> sounds like a plan! i wana get into that silk road business but after trying for 3 days to set up a paypal and still not doing it might suggest its not for me!!


silk road dont take paypal? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 16, 2013)

oh yeh imagine going to paypal resolution centre and staing

i iwsh to open a case coz my oz of 98% columbian pure never landed and 16ounces of blue thai, oh yes and 3 grammes of methamphetamine

yer i could see that happening, type of shit sambo pulls wen hes fucked up,, wich is rather often

night all.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

No offense lads, but any of you who are old enough to remember the 80's, even the small football casual gang I was in were Petrol bombing cunts, attacking trains, swords were the order of the day in some cases....aye good on ya Pols, fighting in the Naughties is so....well 80's really, lmfao. Fukkin Middle Earth! lol.....



The Yorkshireman said:


> Lech Poznan U11 match in 2009 as an example.
> 
> [video=youtube;Ib70m35Pc5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Ib70m35Pc5Q[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

made you the man you are today  i wouldn't call yer granny a slag that's for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> silk road dont take paypal? lol


wasn;t for SR 


newuserlol said:


> bout time we gave the lemon a break guys yeah threats of violence online aint the one, but hes trying.


lemon kind is good peoples, well gets my vote, he's canny. 

fuck no one likes ic3 and he's been here years  just fuckin with ya mate


newuserlol said:


> but what do u do when someone sticks a tazer on ya, or a knife in the face dont matter how big anyone is theres kids out there who would kill ya for fun with knifes n guns etc


fucking right, it's first punch or your fucked, only kids up here that carry tazers are guarding grows. toon is still old school as fuck.


The Yorkshireman said:


> I live in Bradford mate, it's militant......


i seen they had a knife amnesty a while back most of them were the paki kukri knives. 

they keep to themselves up here, it's exactly the same drug scene they just don't deal to white lads haha and their prices are way fuckin higher, nee sense robbing your own daft twats


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

also come on fuckin Fulham!!!! think the toon are fucked monday like. 

can't wait to get me coupon in haahah


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

stoned oot me coupon the noo....


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

Everyone in the UK slept in today.

Left to right>pressed 70mu, unpressed 70mu, Erl mix.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Morning boys spunk material right there DST gote all jealous looool.looks very nice mate good gob


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

get some bubble bags, it's easy lad.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

DST said:


> get some bubble bags, it's easy lad.


I'm.going too. I make it gumby method.....been sayin for ages I'm gonna get the bags but still.hvnt Lol...I'm getting a Mimi washing machine aswell to.mix the trim


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

DST said:


> get some bubble bags, it's easy lad.


Do u just use the 70 bag dst??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

If I've still got. A week or 2 ripening these are gonna be animals Lol...oh and @ ice I think that ripen is basically p+k and doesnt do much at all this is what my man at grow shop said he says some buy it a lot don't and he don't use it.....just thought I'd let yano mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2779809View attachment 2779810View attachment 2779811
> 
> If I've still got. A week or 2 ripening these are gonna be animals Lol...oh and @ ice I think that ripen is basically p+k not zippies tondo much at all this is what my men at grow shop said he says some buy it a lot don't and he don't use it.....just thought I'd let yano mate


And the men at the growshop must be right....after all they work in the grow shop so must know everything lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

I could do with a few supplies to get things goin again after what happened and I've a 12 pot DWC system that's never been used, still clean and in boxes....so thinkin of emailing me grow shop to see if they'll take it back and give me a credit note or something to get anything I need for now. Hope the cunts take it back an do me a favour cos I've spent a few grand in there ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

He's a good bloke hes a sales man he could of been like Yeh buy a bottle now and you'll be cropping INA week yano what I mean.....he's a grower mate Joe said don't use it it.might speed up a little but not worth the money if your already using pk...... that was a bit bitchy mg....pmt???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Must hurry up and get a grow on your like that snickers advert but with growing lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

and this is why I bum kyle kushman !!!!!!! Looks pure dank DANK


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

fairy not been yet bizzle?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

What with????? I've received them bits After the hash? Just about to out and give yours to her now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Everyone in the UK slept in today.
> 
> Left to right>pressed 70mu, unpressed 70mu, Erl mix.


fierce looking taffy that mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What with????? I've received them bits After the hash? Just about to out and give yours to her now


lolol i need to lay off the drugs i think.... i forgot sorry.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2779835 and this is why I bum kyle kushman !!!!!!! Looks pure dank DANK


sounds like ur bumming the guy from the grow shop too lol, wernt bein bitchy mate just sayin, I'd take advice off here befornethe guy in the grow shop cos here I can see what and how people grow their shit, rather listen to them cos I can see their results. And no fuckin post today so I've a right to be a bit fuckin cranky alright lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Must hurry up and get a grow on your like that snickers advert but with growing lmao


ive got a chocolope and a chocolate heaven about an inch tall but its not the same, when I've got my room sitting with 8 psychos and 8 exo ill be happy


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i need to lay off the drugs i think.... i forgot sorry.


What about the half o of hash I ordered last night an the 2 bits off cake.....have u forgotten about them too m8 lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

Went last night to look at a few plants I setup for a guy, 2 exo and 2 psycho, their jut over 6 weeks in flower so another 2.5 - 3 weeks an they'll be ready, he says he'll sort me an 0 or two to keep me goin for a while....not bad for given him the two cuts, ill also have to get him cuts for his next one too so ill get some off that again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Went last night to look at a few plants I setup for a guy, 2 exo and 2 psycho, their jut over 6 weeks in flower so another 2.5 - 3 weeks an they'll be ready, he says he'll sort me an 0 or two to keep me goin for a while....not bad for given him the two cuts, ill also have to get him cuts for his next one too so ill get some off that again lol


Yeh that's not a bad return for a couple of cuts wish some fucker would give me psychosis and Yeh I'll keep meaning about it Lol I fucking want one lol...well fairy's all packed bless her she gonna have a bad back soon


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

dont worry bizzle mg the mad fuck gives em to any old twat for free most the time.................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

I know they aint the best quality pics like nut heres the 2 diff bubba kush day 58


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont worry bizzle mg the mad fuck gives em to any old twat for free most the time.................


Lmfao...no no no m8, them days is gone lol, for the four cuts I give yer man hell be given me at least an oz, even at ur oz prices that's a good return...at my prices its fucking fantastic!

and unless I can clone them when their 6 weeks in flower I ain't got none of them cuts anyway.....yet I may add


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Psycho psycho psycho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Psycho psycho psycho


Money money money


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Money is the route of all evil!!!! What's wrong with sorting out a fellow uk grower it proberbly cost about 10p fo make a clone your all tight cunts arnt ya.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

U must be havin some cuts ready for the road soon newuser, be interesting too see how they go...are ye goina have a sample of each to go with them??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

I kode wake up ya sweaty sock I wanna word mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Money is the route of all evil!!!! What's wrong with sorting out a fellow uk grower it proberbly cost about 10p fo make a clone your all tight cunts arnt ya.


When I first came on here it took about a year to get some of them cuts, I was willing to pay more than the guy had asked for them (which hell be happy to know lol), I don't see it as bein tight, if u want something u pay for it. My weed cost me little to grow, but I'm still goina knock it out for top dollars cos people are willing to pay. Plus once u get the cuts u keep them goin for years so in the long run they cost very little


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

Plus the clone onlys are obviously in high demand so that speaks for itself....I reckon folk should put the price up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes all.true but a friend in need.and all that.they are high in demand and I should habe a few coming my way In a while I hope anyways Lol.if u said tenner Yeh idnpay that if I know I'm getting guaranteed mold free pysco or exo or livers but if sumome gave them me I'd return when cropped and jeep the cuts floating about for the UK market...that's what's its all about I know moneys a huge issue with anything nut were growers man naaaaaaa mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

All I know is all.my outdoor trim.and.abit is going.into canna butter Lol sell the cakes at tuck shop.Lol.get the kids earning lmon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

ain't nowt wrong with that . whatcha rekon a week maybe 13 days???? Or buy a bottle of ripen and be done in 5 days lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U must be havin some cuts ready for the road soon newuser, be interesting too see how they go...are ye goina have a sample of each to go with them??


no mate mine are only just gone under hps from a shitty small t5 they are still tiny, and my partner seems more interested in giving them away for free than getting paid for them off the road lmao


----------



## Purpleogre (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone in swansea wanna hook up with me, to assist in my first attempt to grow properly?
At the moment I got two fem plants window sill grow (well it's off the sill, cos it's gotten big [5 mths old], starting to bud. One more than the other.
I got the seeds from a health food shop!!!
Been browsing attitude seed bank, not sure which to get.
Ideally I would love to get a clone plant, and start with the lights etc cfl.
Cheers guys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate mine are only just gone under hps from a shitty small t5 they are still tiny, and my partner seems more interested in giving them away for free than getting paid for them off the road lmao


I like the sound of your partner just think you gave all your clones away everyone who receives one sends u 3 back your triple profit naaaaa mean lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

way of the world but i gotta say newuser you've had all the great onlies given aint ya? i know i have. understand the SR point too mind. out of curiosity whats the coin rate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Too fuckin much Pmsl.but you'll get em.for free lol  I'm only joking lads don't start getting catty wimme lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

love the unwritten rules in this thread sometimes. ne wonder the yanks can't moderate it hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> way of the world but i gotta say newuser you've had all the great onlies given aint ya? i know i have. understand the SR point too mind. out of curiosity whats the coin rate?


yeah i have mate, one i traded tho but this is business don and i got sick of people i dont even know begging and expecting them for free also.

bout 68quid mate a coin unless ya buyin 10+


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Well.just done a full grow doom.clean out hoover disinfectant the tents job lot.....sweating like a mutha fucker Lol but that's a good job done time for a nine joint me thinks


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

Well fuk me ....no good turn goes un punished, you try to help an u jus get fukin moaned at...no im not talking about sambo and his divvy pisshead partner ....I jus helped a woman who got mashed on her bike and was lying on the road nose all over her face and bleeding into her eye...Baghdad style....went to assist and wrapped her up in a bathtowel an waited for the ambulance, .....fukin missed the postie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> Well fuk me ....no good turn goes un punished, you try to help an u jus get fukin moaned at...no im not talking about sambo and his divvy pisshead partner ....I jus helped a woman who got mashed on her bike and was lying on the road nose all over her face and bleeding into her eye...Baghdad style....went to assist and wrapped her up in a bathtowel an waited for the ambulance, .....fukin missed the postie


Now that is wank Lol should if just drove past lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Just a few snap a.laps 

That little one with the fat leaves is a freebie blueberry head band can't get over how wide the leaves are already might be a nice pheno or geno or feckin pino I don't know lol

Oh And just had right good clean up in the tents hoovers disinfectant all over I ain't getting no mold...fuck me do them tents mek ya sweat

Just had a sleep and still no ones been on here WTF goin off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i have mate, one i traded tho but this is business don and i got sick of people i dont even know begging and expecting them for free also.
> 
> bout 68quid mate a coin unless ya buyin 10+


Its only these worky ticket jocks n ic3numpty a full coin a cut fuck me your bairns gannin to a private school like lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

gonna go for plagron batmix and bio-bizz nutes this grow, just ordered it.

never used anything but canna pro or allmix before.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm going soil next run but canna terra my man said plagrons for noobs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

lol plagron is one of the best mate, u nooby donkey raper lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Hahahahaha Yeh but its altlready got nutes in it...tbh in was thinking bout using plagron and mixing it withbsomethinng... juat y man said plagron was for beginners Lol .but in have heard plagron is one of the best


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

fuk me u need strong soil for the psycho, next lot I am upping the additives as I am having to feed her overstrength biobizz every day and foliar sprayin wiv formulex every 3, seriously feels like hydro growth rate in soil they are 6 days from flip so not even picked up The hunger which shud b next week, may even get some tomato nutes to supplement..oooweee


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Why do these clone onlys eat so much???? Day think its Cuz they been going years??? NHS how long in fo flower do you foiler feed?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why do these clone onlys eat so much???? Day think its Cuz they been going years???


its just the exo and pyscho, the livers aint such a heavy feeder, theres plenty of heavy feeding strains out there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeh well hurry up and get some psychosis Cuz I need that shit if its what u boys say it is????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Then bitty bitty bits weren't clone only were they??


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its just the exo and pyscho, the livers aint such a heavy feeder, theres plenty of heavy feeding strains out there.


yeah I found the plushberry and big vanilla kush heavy but the psycho is summin else...this usually follows wiv big yields so I am very happy mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I found the plushberry and big vanilla kush heavy but the psycho is summin else...this usually follows wiv big yields so I am very happy mate


the pyscho and exo are greedy bitch's lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Then bitty bitty bits weren't clone only were they??


no mate that was just some shitty blueberry strain thats long gone.


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the pyscho and exo are greedy bitch's lol


havnt flipped the exo yet, got an insp nex week so flip after tha cunts left...


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

smoking some slow dried nyc diesel soma seeds, one of the nicest smokes I ve had fr a while, pink grapefruit mixed wiv boat fumes...nice.... and proppa fuked too shame I wont b growin it or any other seeds for the foreseeable future as I am totally hooked on the clone onlys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Go on rub that salt in that wound mate....heavy feeder heavy yielder stink like fuck cheers mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

theres loads of them, dunno how many are still alive but they are just the most poplar three.

lots came from sheffield, best ive had is a midlands one called tutti.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gonna go for plagron batmix and bio-bizz nutes this grow, just ordered it.
> 
> never used anything but canna pro or allmix before.


im on the plagron bat-mix at the mo m8, should give some tasty results.Got some dog & dippy ellse off BB coming too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

@ indi is there any chance of a sample yano a little j? When shea done? Just so I can see for myself what all this talk is about and see if its the same wee get round here????kiss-ass


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ indi is there any chance of a sample yano a little j? When shea done? Just so I can see for myself what all this talk is about and see if its the same wee get round here????kiss-ass


be ready october


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

I've got ally outdoor clones in batmix they fuckin lovin it thinknitbwasnin a grey bag???? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> be ready october


Have u smoked much of the exo or psycho indi??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll Zend u a little nug of the dream as soon as she decides to finish Lol doin my head in I get so impatient Cuz yano its good enough to.smoke bit its all I'm the last weeks aimt it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

We uat got a bit of feedback saying the dippy is the best exo mash up on the market. I'm well chuffed.


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u smoked much of the exo or psycho indi??


think I smoked exo once many years ago but not sure if the real deal, bin lookin for it evva since so maybe it was the real exo, the psycho and livers ive never tried...an ur postie needs shootin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

interested new user Lol???????


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> think I smoked exo once many years ago but not sure if the real deal, bin lookin for it evva since so maybe it was the real exo, the psycho and livers ive never tried...an ur postie needs shootin


I can change that in about 4 weeks, well two off them anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Do u just pyshco and exo.then mg???


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Do u just pyshco and exo.then mg???


For the last year I'd say aye, last run tho I had blueberry too but then things went tits up lol, hopefully be havin exo and psycho this run. Won't be until I can veg them a bit then rape them for clones tho for the main set up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> For the last year I'd say aye, last run tho I had blueberry too but then things went tits up lol, hopefully be havin exo and psycho this run. Won't be until I can veg them a bit then rape them for clones tho for the main set up



Ahhh right was it you who had pm.issiues??? Yeh raise em and rape em Lol hwy guess what???? I'll take a psycho clone lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Well lights off.in half hour for me.so expect a.few.shots Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

That bat mix is good abit look tjengrowth in.3 maybe 4 daysView attachment 2780244


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2013)

smoked som lovly smoke today thanx to a fairy, and ate sum scrummy cake last night 
clones sill nice and green so thats a good thing innit, got new clones under mh in veg room, so alls good, gotta go grow op tonight n its pissing down, ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> smoked som lovly smoke today thanx to a fairy, and ate sum scrummy cake last night
> clones sill nice and green so thats a good thing innit, got new clones under mh in veg room, so alls good, gotta go grow op tonight n its pissing down, ffs


Put ya roof on ya mobility scooter Lol... mine are all nice n misty had to air em out twice 2day Lol ur goin down lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-scotts-og/prod_2120.html think in about giving these a run... who u say is the best seed breeder?? I know its gonna cause some arguments Lol but there too many to choose from


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Put ya roof on ya mobility scooter Lol... mine are all nice n misty had to air em out twice 2day Lol ur goin down lol


prolly.....................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol just want me flowers to hurry the fuck up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh right was it you who had pm.issiues??? Yeh raise em and rape em Lol hwy guess what???? I'll take a psycho clone lmao


No m8 no pm issues, I don't do unhealthy plants lol...and there only one place I know to get the cuts.....weedrus on the road


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeh Yeh Yeh bull shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> smoked som lovly smoke today thanx to a fairy, and ate sum scrummy cake last night
> clones sill nice and green so thats a good thing innit, got new clones under mh in veg room, so alls good, gotta go grow op tonight n its pissing down, ffs


so what was the lovely smoke ic3??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

afternoon fannyfarts.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh Yeh Yeh bull shit


lol, bite the fuckin bullet shawny and just pay for them ffs. cos when i have mine im goina sicken u with pics especially when ther in full bloom and foxtailing like fuck with big resin bustin calyxes lmao mmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Alreet spunk dribble


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

some of the nicest cuts i got came from mg, big,healthy and well packaged.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, bite the fuckin bullet shawny and just pay for them ffs. cos when i have mine im goina sicken u with pics especially when ther in full bloom and foxtailing like fuck with big resin bustin calyxes lmao mmmm


Biting bullets hurts teeth and in don't like tooth ache Lol....cmon I been here a while now u should sort me out at least mates rates its a clone god damn it Lol and that's if it is what u say it is naaaaaaaaa mean Lol. Don't get me wrong I know the crack but 60 notes pfffffft ur having a laugh mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Biting bullets hurts teeth and in don't like tooth ache Lol....cmon I been here a while now u should sort me out at least mates rates its a clone god damn it Lol and that's if it is what u say it is naaaaaaaaa mean Lol. Don't get me wrong I know the crack but 60 notes pfffffft ur having a laugh mate


i was quoted 250 a cut for exo and tutti years ago, everyone wants cheese bizzle and no better than the exo n pyscho, u can turn one clone into a hundred within a month 60notes is cheap.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

id say that was dry now rambo lol......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Nowt wrong with them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was quoted 250 a cut for exo and tutti years ago, everyone wants cheese bizzle and no better than the exo n pyscho, u can turn one clone into a hundred within a month 60notes is cheap.


I've got pikey blood in me or sumtjin Ilike a haggle u know that Lol how bout 4 boxes????? Cmon u know u wanna


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Speaking of Exo 


Forgot to water them again this morning and came back to sorry looking plants :/

This blue Thai is looking like its gonna have a nice big cola. Proper tight in there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id say that was dry now rambo lol......View attachment 2780288


What u making with that mate hash or butter ??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id say that was dry now rambo lol......View attachment 2780288


looks good to me mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Speaking of Exo
> View attachment 2780269
> 
> Forgot to water them again this morning and came back to sorry looking plants :/
> ...


what the fuck u doing to that poor exo shes stretched to fuck or been raped for clones lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

smaller pile is popcorn nugs....didn't trim them down tho......


newuserlol said:


> looks good to me mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

think he did take a few clones off her......


newuserlol said:


> what the fuck u doing to that poor exo shes stretched to fuck or been raped for clones lolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what the fuck u doing to that poor exo shes stretched to fuck or been raped for clones lolol


Ha ha I kno, she's been abused abit lol. Squashed n the middle and raped twice lol. Gonna run her proper next time round. Jus wanna sample a bit of the goodness tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Well.sum thin so valuable u gotta clone that mother thinknof all that cash badger


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Time for an L and a brew ahhhhh bliss DANK


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

trim waight.........................few nug waight...........smelt quite nice that trim lol.....Rambo...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2780286View attachment 2780287
> 
> Nowt wrong with them


That the one you sending me a tiny bit of?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

is that tru with the orig exo the leafs have like twin blades that's how u kno its genuine?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> trim waight.......View attachment 2780301..................few nug waight......View attachment 2780302.....smelt quite nice that trim lol.....Rambo...


 I'll ask ya again them what u making with it?? Must curious lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

me? I aint making nothing from it lol.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> That the one you sending me a tiny bit of?


Yeh I'll.sort ya fat 8th out for all l.that light hasttle..... did I say I'd send una.nug.of.this critical?????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me? I aint making nothing from it lol.........


I'm with ya in think Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

@ sae This is a bit if what.you'll get I'll.send a few.gram off each different dream View attachment 2780304


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

Try exo livers and psycho mixed, its up up n away. The cut I got is so good.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Try exo livers and psycho mixed, its up up n away. The cut I got is so good.


Yeh gimme one then Lol.I'm like Oliver twist tonight lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll ask ya again them what u making with it?? Must curious lol


that sort of kindness enters u into the clone-only world lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that sort of kindness enters u into the clone-only world lol


Hahahahahahahahha arsed licking yeh .....u can my outdoor trim well half of it Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'll.sort ya fat 8th out for all l.that light hasttle..... did I say I'd send una.nug.of.this critical?????


tbh mate dont think you said what strain or how much you were sending just that you would send something at some point lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahahahahha arsed licking yeh .....u can my outdoor trim well half of it Lol


you love abit of ask licking or clone-only begging all day wankstain lool


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ sae This is a bit if what.you'll get I'll.send a few.gram off each different dream View attachment 2780304View attachment 2780306


ty mate very much appreciated


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ty mate very much appreciated


Yeh the first time dealt withany one was u and I fucked u around a bit didn't indi I said I'll sort a 8th out when I'm.cropped..and was it unwhonsaidnunhad nothing and cud only get like a 20?every 2 weeks??? If so I said I'll send u joint like yano good will and all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIvMvAkwdgM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Not heard this for a while blastin it the the Bose headphones now siiiiiiiiiicccccckkkkkkkkk lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

psychosis shawny






if only u could ave smelt it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

mail Rambo....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you love abit of ask licking or clone-only begging all day wankstain lool


I'm not a wank stain I'm the cum that dribbles down ur leg just after indi.has pulled out hahahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> psychosis shawny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous mate defonaint seen that round here send me a joint then ya tight fucker lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mail Rambo....


replied..............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

well sent one lol.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks gorgeous mate defonaint seen that round here send me a joint then ya tight fucker lol


that was last harvest i aint got none


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well sent one lol.....


i no i replied was my mistake imc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> that was last harvest i aint got none


Aaerrrrrrgggghjjhhhhhhhj your killing me here ya wind up fucker Lol ...will admit does lookntje bollocks mate and I aunt brown nosing Lol how manybweek flower to get her like that ??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aaerrrrrrgggghjjhhhhhhhj your killing me here ya wind up fucker Lol ...will admit does lookntje bollocks mate and I aunt brown nosing Lol how manybweek flower to get her like that ??



all pyshosis about day fourty of flower, middle pic of the three is pyscho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aaerrrrrrgggghjjhhhhhhhj your killing me here ya wind up fucker Lol ...will admit does lookntje bollocks mate and I aunt brown nosing Lol how manybweek flower to get her like that ??


9 weeks, u could pull at 8 or let it go more, think some of the nicest psycho lads tried on here went ten weeks, 9 does me fine. why not just sell a bit of crop and buy them, aint like its costing ye much, then youll not have to just drool over pics when everyone else has paid for thers ye tight cunt lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

leave struct look same as the blue cheese......thin leaves....


newuserlol said:


> all pyshosis about day fourty of flower, middle pic of the three is pyscho


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> leave struct look same as the blue cheese......thin leaves....


smells and taste a bit different tho mate lmao 

u got mail


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

rite im fuking off 2 watch a film with the dorris...........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> all pyshosis about day fourty of flower, middle pic of the three is pyscho[/QUOTE
> 
> Yano I'm a noobs to this clone only but what's the diff between the sis and the co?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 9 weeks, u could pull at 8 or let it go more, think some of the nicest psycho lads tried on here went ten weeks, 9 does me fine. why not just sell a bit of crop and buy them, aint like its costing ye much, then youll not have to just drool over pics when everyone else has paid for thers ye tight cunt lol



Yehbi know but thought in was one of the boys now or getting there Lol how bout u gimme one and I'll send ya a load a clones back and some harvest aye aye aye


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > all pyshosis about day fourty of flower, middle pic of the three is pyscho[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeh its the psycho i want u two Are sooooo bad I yell ya... ur making me gag for this stuff lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehbi know but thought in was one of the boys now or getting there Lol how bout u gimme one and I'll send ya a load a clones back and some harvest aye aye aye


if ur lookin them m8 ur looking in the wrong place, i ait even got any yet and when i do ill be vegging them for 3-4 weeks then by the time i take cuts and the clones root 2-3 weeks so im a long way away yet....plus u havent even heard my prices yet, mine would have to cross the sea to get to u so thatd up the cost by quite a bit lol......right ffs im gettin tired of this, someone give shawny a clone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

@ sae ask garyboy how his clones are he had the same ones off me says there going crazy he loves em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

@ mg lmao hahahahahaha alright man ill leave it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Over seas get some pigeons lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ sae ask garyboy how his clones are he had the same ones off me says there going crazy he loves em


sweet, got an inspection to get outta the way first but will shout ya when its time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its the psycho i want u two Are sooooo bad I yell ya... ur making me gag for this stuff lol


the clones will always be around this sativa hash wont be tho and your gag your tits off once u finished it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the clones will always be around this sativa hash wont be tho and your gag your tits off once u finished it lol


I'm all out of royal all I've got is .5 of gumby but I'm trying to cure it for a week...might have it now Lol.sativa hash aye like rocking horse shit Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the clones will always be around this sativa hash wont be tho and your gag your tits off once u finished it lol


sell sell sell, fuck sake give the man a break lol.

i might take a bit if u still got some durin the week, gotta se how the funds are


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

I know what's he like aye feckin ell geeez Lol nut Yeh I'm looking 4 ward to this sativa hash with a morning brew


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

anyone want 2 vegged trainwrecks topped with 4 healthy crowns and lollipopped, in 11 litre smartpots......posting them mite b a prob lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

could u.leave that alone for 7 days?????? Its calling me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone want 2 vegged trainwrecks topped with 4 healthy crowns and lollipopped, in 11 litre smartpots......posting them mite b a prob lmao


I'll take 1


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll take 1


I m sellin them shawny Humbolts finest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m sellin them shawny Humbolts finest



Humboldt do some good shit that's what I'm running now..how much for one plant?


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

£60 you collect, also got soma amnesia haze one week into flower


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> £60 you collect, also got soma amnesia haze one week into flower


lol indis gettin rid off everything to concentrate on the clones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

InwS thinking more on the 40.mark for.collection .. and.what time she go off in flower?? Time wise in don't wanna buy it and fuck it up lol

Or I'll take both for 10.boxes of blueys ????


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> InwS thinking more on the 40.mark for.collection .. and.what time she go off in flower?? Time wise in don't wanna buy it and fuck it up lol
> 
> Or I'll take both for 10.boxes of blueys ????


no probs man I ll ask around as I know some peeps who love this and its ready to flip, £60 was prix d amie


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> InwS thinking more on the 40.mark for.collection .. and.what time she go off in flower?? Time wise in don't wanna buy it and fuck it up lol
> 
> Or I'll take both for 10.boxes of blueys ????


lol never happy are ye shawny, always looking a bargain lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> no probs man I ll ask around as I know some peeps who love this and its ready to flip, £60 was prix d amie


OK man leave it with ya its just soon there's gonna be a flower plant missing from tjentent Lol ;(


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol never happy are ye shawny, always looking a bargain lol


Think in get it off mum or sumthim or me dad aint me dad and I'm half gypo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

U interested in any blueys mg????


----------



## indikat (Aug 17, 2013)

and shove them blueys up ur fukin arse.....ha ha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U interested in any blueys mg????


mg dnt take that stuff but he likes cash lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> and shove them blueys up ur fukin arse.....ha ha


Why are they depository Yeh lmao.. I bet u went rid of em in the next day or so don't ya???


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mg dnt take that stuff but he likes cash lolol


ur fuckin spot on there m8, never really tried them or needed them so no point startin now, would just be another habit to get into


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Yehbfuck having too many bad habits weeds enough lol
But you'll like em Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

Bored as fuck missis down town slaggin it bless her so I'm benzod up ta fuck and smoking me.back doors off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBe5JwsWUKY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 17, 2013)

talking to yaself again bizzle lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2013)

Well finally into the new flat at last, just still unpacking shit lol, soooo glad to be outta that fucking monkey's house


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice sae, u will b up and running soon enough mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

iy iy apple pie fukers


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

good to here lad......been fitting bludy carpets in motherinlaws new place meself today.....boring lol..


Saerimmner said:


> Well finally into the new flat at last, just still unpacking shit lol, soooo glad to be outta that fucking monkey's house


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol, i love that all the government want to do is expand heathrow and nowhere else, yet heathrow's various terminals just took 2,3, and 5 in the top 5 worst UK airports survey 

Good to hear you got yourself sorted somewhere more suitable Sae


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

fuk me think everyones stoned....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me think everyones stoned....


It's a rare occurrence but i can certainly put my hand in the air and say yes sir. Yes. I am very much stoned.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha Yeh but its altlready got nutes in it...tbh in was thinking bout using plagron and mixing it withbsomethinng... juat y man said plagron was for beginners Lol .but in have heard plagron is one of the best


all soils already got nutes init, even light mixes, u div, thats what i was trying to explain other night, but you seem to insist going on canna while you said they fucked ur arse, by leaving salts in ur pots, what you think their soils will do to ya? jump out the pot and shag yer missus when ur asleep, get a padlock on em tents.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> It's a rare occurrence but i can certainly put my hand in the air and say yes sir. Yes. I am very much stoned.


what u smokin tonite ttt?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 17, 2013)

shawn, thats that done, im not in morning of any day next week part from tuesday, so u know what todo monday ok, except that thing might take till tuesday to get there, but still gimme em monday u cunt.

make sure to spend that 5p profit wisley, dont be going out gettin wrecked withit either, i suggest putting it towards something that will benefit ye


----------



## iiKode (Aug 17, 2013)

work work work work work ffs work, now i know what a normal contribution to society feels like, absolutley shit asked for over time, what do i get? fuckin full time near enough. 38 hours next week i think, hope its the same week after, rake in that cash + im still owed overtime from last month, be weighing my nots come next payday, an u know what thats going on? fuckin drugs, even tho ill never find the fuckin time to take or sell the bastards.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> what u smokin tonite ttt?


some upper middle class shizzle!


well ive decided ima keep 1 of each bbc and livers and the 2 watever clones i just got, so my percy line will be
1x livers
1x bbc
2x some unknown, he said what it is but he chats shit!

the ones i popped at the main op have gone fucking nuts! bushed out like made like wtf, thats not the plan, but very happy chappy ,

that 4" extracto dont work like but,,,,,,,


so yeh nt gunna run both livers coz tbh, i just aint that keen on it now i tried it, physco FTW! out of clones onlys fo sure!

talking of clones, mine are still nice and green and ive opene the vent a little bit,i lifted one up and ther was tiny roots oin end of stalk! woot, so thats prgress, just a matter of time and heat it seems...

kode u wunt belive thse bbc if i showed u um, ud think they was diffrent plants, but thats just how i roll


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> what u smokin tonite ttt?


No idea. Mr man weed. Its alright, nowt special, but nice buds, well trimmed, good deals


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

did that get to u 2day?


IC3M4L3 said:


> some upper middle class shizzle!
> 
> 
> well ive decided ima keep 1 of each bbc and livers and the 2 watever clones i just got, so my percy line will be
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No idea. Mr man weed. Its alright, nowt special, but nice buds, well trimmed, good deals


stand in on street corner in chelsea,," hood up huddled up with a tenner in yer hand""" hey man u got sum shit""
lolol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> some upper middle class shizzle!
> 
> 
> well ive decided ima keep 1 of each bbc and livers and the 2 watever clones i just got, so my percy line will be
> ...


yeah thats how i roll u mean, who took em? what did u do water em repot em and leave the fuckers under a light, i done all the ARD work.

lets av a look at em then.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No idea. Mr man weed. Its alright, nowt special, but nice buds, well trimmed, good deals


cant complain then...what stuff wer u bangin on about ic3?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 17, 2013)

25c temps right now, well 25.6c, but thats what i mean, beutifull regular temps fuckoff this shit hot weather so shawn gets a shit yield.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> cant complain then...what stuff wer u bangin on about ic3?


no just sqaying
4" extractor landed today, many thanx, shame it doeent work

atm in veg i got 2 livers and 2 bbc and 2 what he says is blue cheese but they could be anything, this me kali mist guy,

so i was gunna gave the 2 bbc to the old dear but seing how healthy ther looking and teh fact im not keen on livers smoke, im just gunna keep 1 of each, a bbc and a liver, plus the 2 unknown, il add my 250 so il have 4 under 650 sonT, so should do nice.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no just sqaying
> 4" extractor landed today, many thanx, shame it doeent work
> 
> atm in veg i got 2 livers and 2 bbc and 2 what he says is blue cheese but they could be anything, this me kali mist guy,
> ...


u said u wer smokin somethimg nice earlier ye bellend thats what i was asking about lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

lol what ya mean didn't work?....


IC3M4L3 said:


> no just sqaying
> 4" extractor landed today, many thanx, shame it doeent work
> 
> atm in veg i got 2 livers and 2 bbc and 2 what he says is blue cheese but they could be anything, this me kali mist guy,
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

shld work fine was new......chek fuse.......or if u take backoff were the wires go in it has to be bipased.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 17, 2013)

.....for fans like that needs a loop from switch live to live.......to worn of a norm plug...like this.......there shld already be a loop I done on it wen I was using it......only other thing is I mite of pinched fuse for sommert alse.......it deff works mate lol....


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

modern times shawny in this country, the mrs goes on tha piss while the bloke looks after the kids (stays home an does drugs on his own) its all wrong mate.............morning all feelin like an old time rag and bone man...any ole plants....I am awash wiv top genetics atm tooooo many. an some on here don't no a bargain wen they see one, id sooner shred the fukkers than sell em for 40 qwid....btw those psychos have doubled in size day 6 from flip so need all the room I can get cos the exo and livers are joining them next week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2013)

i'm tempted to get on SR just to undercut the greedy fucker. lol then again i aint got any genetics presently lmao.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm tempted to get on SR just to undercut the greedy fucker. lol then again i aint got any genetics presently lmao.



your too busy anyway, it takes up alot of ya time mate, what was that blank pm bout????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> modern times shawny in this country, the mrs goes on tha piss while the bloke looks after the kids (stays home an does drugs on his own) its all wrong mate.............morning all feelin like an old time rag and bone man...any ole plants....I am awash wiv top genetics atm tooooo many. an some on here don't no a bargain wen they see one, id sooner shred the fukkers than sell em for 40 qwid....btw those psychos have doubled in size day 6 from flip so need all the room I can get cos the exo and livers are joining them next week


You would rather shred them that sell em fo 40 notes sorry but proper dick wad.............that's all I have to say on that matter...........pffffftttttttttttt and what don't u let yourissis go out no or just feckin fat and ugly to get one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your too busy anyway, it takes up alot of ya time mate, what was that blank pm bout????


i was just fuckin with ya. your right i aint got time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Here ya go.indi give this fucker a whirl I'd say its you best option hahahahahahahahahahaha. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lg5xbdlrJQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

. 

Just thought I'd.Chuck some early beautiful Sunday morning pics for those who appreciate em 

Its about reached middle beam on the panel Lol thinknitnwas 4-5 " tall when I planted them fuckin proud I am


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

they look lovely mate, you getting the trimmer out like in that vid for them lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahahahaha sickening isn't it Lol they must of been infected or something . If anyone came near mine with a petrol Stimmer I'd stand in front on em...cheers user look very healthy don't they gonna make a moveable green house for em out of see through PVC


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha sickening isn't it Lol they must of been infected or something . If anyone came near mine with a petrol Stimmer I'd stand in front on em...cheers user look very healthy don't they gonna make a moveable green house for em out of see through PVC


that end pic bizzle if you protect from the rain and we get a decent bit next few months of sun, u will pull some good weight from her.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeh gonna get me some 2x1 a load of clear pvc and build a frame doublenrhe size of the bitch Lol there is actually 2 plants there haze left chocolate heaven right tho they look very similar...can't wait to see Budatation. And I've sorted it with next door he dont mind bless him I'm gonma make him a load of canna butter for being sound about it lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well.just done a full grow doom.clean out hoover disinfectant the tents job lot.....sweating like a mutha fucker Lol but that's a good job done time for a nine joint me thinks


whats a safe disinfectant to use? ive always been scared to use any incase it fucks my next grow up lol. ive never had a tent for more than 2 grows till i got this one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> whats a safe disinfectant to use? ive always been scared to use any incase it fucks my next grow up lol. ive never had a tent for more than 2 grows till i got this one


I use dettol mate and then spray the wall with dettol powder and mildew spray and guaranteed ubaint getting mold ...and just make sure you proper let everything dry out properly before plants go in ..I got mold on my walls and incant remember who it was but they pointed the powder mildrew spray and never been a prob since son credit to them whoever u are..Lol....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning all..........still finding it a bit weird waking up on the 12th floor of a tower block when lived in a house all me life lmao


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You would rather shred them that sell em fo 40 notes sorry but proper dick wad.............that's all I have to say on that matter...........pffffftttttttttttt and what don't u let yourissis go out no or just feckin fat and ugly to get one


fukin ell mate that post triggered the pikey in ya, its jus a matter of space in the flower tent, I have spent about 60 kwid so far which I would rather loose than give to a knobjockey who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing, an my mrs don't need to fuk off on a Saturday nite with "mates", shagged a few in my time btw sometimes 3s up......


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I use dettol mate and then spray the wall with dettol powder and mildew spray and guaranteed ubaint getting mold ...and just make sure you proper let everything dry out properly before plants go in ..I got mold on my walls and incant remember who it was but they pointed the powder mildrew spray and never been a prob since son credit to them whoever u are..Lol....


cheers mate ill be getting some of that when these come down  

i put those seeds in sharing a pot between 3. so i should have 2 dog and 1 of each smelly cherry and qrazy quake. how long does it take with 12/12 from seed? im thinking its about 11 weeks?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin ell mate that post triggered the pikey in ya, its jus a matter of space in the flower tent, I have spent about 60 kwid so far which I would rather loose than give to a knobjockey who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing, an my mrs don't need to fuk off on a Saturday nite with "mates", shagged a few in my time btw sometimes 3s up......


 Yeh you single n lonely then hahahaha nowt wrong with letting ya missis go out if incan go out with the lads why can't she have a night out aswell?????? And it was your post thatbpissed me off on about how youd rather shred em basically call in me a dick I've never dissed any1 on here but u got a problem with me for sum reason so go suck a pissy dick!!!!!! I've got what I need few decent lads on here u know who [email protected] indikat bovverd lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate ill be getting some of that when these come down
> 
> i put those seeds in sharing a pot between 3. so i should have 2 dog and 1 of each smelly cherry and qrazy quake. how long does it take with 12/12 from seed? im thinking its about 11 weeks?


Never done a 12/12 from seed but in have vegged for 2 weeks from seed barley a plant Lol then flipped it took 10 weeks all in all I'm smoking it now lol

Go on theb12/12 from seed thread seen some good lookingnplamts on there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all..........still finding it a bit weird waking up on the 12th floor of a tower block when lived in a house all me life lmao


Shoppings gonna be a bastard ain't it oooiohhhhhh I'd do online delivery and make em bring it to the door lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Yo sae I've still not mailed me your Addy for this little nug if u want it that is???


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shoppings gonna be a bastard ain't it oooiohhhhhh I'd do online delivery and make em bring it to the door lmao


lol nah only about 800m from supermarket now lol, but may still make em deliver it tho lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yo sae I've still not mailed me your Addy for this little nug if u want it that is???


oh soz mate didnt realise it was ready now lol, thought ya still had a while to go lol, will do it now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> oh soz mate didnt realise it was ready now lol, thought ya still had a while to go lol, will do it now


Yeh mek.em deliver it Lol no the main isn't ready but I chopped a critical + the other week I was offering u a joint of that if ubaint got anything ? I'll let yano when the main girlies are ready


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh mek.em deliver it Lol no the main isn't ready but I chopped a critical + the other week I was offering u a joint of that if ubaint got anything ? I'll let yano when the main girlies are ready


ty very much mate, mail sent btw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

No problem sae say u sent me all.that hard wear for fuck all wrapped it dead neat and everything lmao.. I don't forget folk who sort me out naaaaaaa mean


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh you single n lonely then hahahaha nowt wrong with letting ya missis go out if incan go out with the lads why can't she have a night out aswell?????? And it was your post thatbpissed me off on about how youd rather shred em basically call in me a dick I've never dissed any1 on here but u got a problem with me for sum reason so go suck a pissy dick!!!!!! I've got what I need few decent lads on here u know who [email protected] indikat bovverd lmao


shawny all I said is the price for something if ya don't like it fair enough no need to get all gay and pissy about it, u r commin across as someone who is alwys wantin something fer nothing and the world don't work like that, sorry mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> modern times shawny in this country, the mrs goes on tha piss while the bloke looks after the kids (stays home an does drugs on his own) its all wrong mate.............morning all feelin like an old time rag and bone man...any ole plants....I am awash wiv top genetics atm tooooo many. an some on here don't no a bargain wen they see one, id sooner shred the fukkers than sell em for 40 qwid....btw those psychos have doubled in size day 6 from flip so need all the room I can get cos the exo and livers are joining them next week



Thats what got me all pissy no need maybe I've read itnwromg but came across a bit cuntish in my eyes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

getting foxy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

not the biggest buds just can't get your hand round em..... but damn they some frosty shit Humboldt's bubba kush


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

more of that bubba kush looks like its sugar coated


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2781205 not the biggest buds just can't get your hand round em..... but damn they some frosty shit Humboldt's bubba kush


nice one shawny, how much would u offer me for a fully vegged (5 week) 100 % healthy exo plant, burstin to flip.....ie lots of exo in 8 weeks


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2781210 more of that bubba kush looks like its sugar coated



Goddamn! That's a sexy looking plant man. Kush's are awesome....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice one shawny, how much would u offer me for a fully vegged (5 week) 100 % healthy exo plant, burstin to flip.....ie lots of exo in 8 weeks


He'll give u that 40 quid yous wer talking about and Tarmac ur driveway for ye lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice one shawny, how much would u offer me for a fully vegged (5 week) 100 % healthy exo plant, burstin to flip.....ie lots of exo in 8 weeks


I don't know how to take you honest..... £50 lol Yeh and take the dips out your driveway lmao

To be fair of course its worth 60 butty if it is what u say it is.....its worth more from what u COULD get out of it...... i tell ya what if ya been serious I might have it off you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheers already in use in say its down to Humboldt's seed genetics


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I don't know how to take you honest..... £50 lol Yeh and take the dips out your driveway lmao
> 
> To be fair of course its worth 60 butty if it is what u say it is.....its worth more from what u COULD get out of it...... i tell ya what if ya been serious I might have it off you


ok Shawny make me a realistic offer and I will consider it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> ok Shawny make me a realistic offer and I will consider it


U asked for 60 (Irish accent) I'll.pay de man 55) ????? Travel costs i don't even know where u from lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

a 5 week vegged exo, healthy and vegged well vegged you would pull 6-10+ oz from with enough light and grown proper.

the exo is bottom right corner in a 20ltr airpot, 3 wk veg bio-bizz nutes chopped at 8wk i got ten oz from her, the pics are not finished.

they where all in different sized pots its hard in the pic to see exactly how big the bottom right exo is.


----------



## zVice (Aug 18, 2013)

Considering they were selling exo clippings on the road for about 60-80 a pop (unrooted not even clones) ... Probably more than 40 lol




indikat said:


> nice one shawny, how much would u offer me for a fully vegged (5 week) 100 % healthy exo plant, burstin to flip.....ie lots of exo in 8 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Considering they were selling exo clippings on the road for about 60-80 a pop (unrooted not even clones) ... Probably more than 40 lol


yeh but its between pals innit, getting involved!!!pfff,,, sharing is caring bicthes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Right indikat I'll give ya 60 for it like u asked Yeh?????


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone wanna buy a Sky+ HD box?


----------



## zVice (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it the new one? 
2TB?




Saerimmner said:


> Anyone wanna buy a Sky+ HD box?


----------



## zVice (Aug 18, 2013)

So are you saying a 5 week vegged exo plant is worth less than 40 quid then lol? 



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but its between pals innit, getting involved!!!pfff,,, sharing is caring bicthes


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Is it the new one?
> 2TB?


nah its the 250gb drx890-Z


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> So are you saying a 5 week vegged exo plant is worth less than 40 quid then lol?


Tbh its only worth what someone will pay for it, one day someone might give him £60 for it n another day he might struggle to sell it for £30, the way these things go lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Is it the new one?
> 2TB?


----------



## zVice (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I'm with Indi, id rather bin the cunt than sell it for something that ain't worth my time
And trust me there's a fuck load of people who would pay way way more than that for it anyway





Saerimmner said:


> Tbh its only worth what someone will pay for it, one day someone might give him £60 for it n another day he might struggle to sell it for £30, the way these things go lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


>


Also got a Netgear/Virgin wireless hun/router thingy here i want rid of n all


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U asked for 60 (Irish accent) I'll.pay de man 55) ????? Travel costs i don't even know where u from lol


the 60 was for the trainwreck...a plant I don't want.....exo is a plant I do want so u r no where close mate


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

ha! Weed growing/eBay...don't really know what's going on, but it's half one on a sunday and I'm high as fuck! Anyone else?? Gotta love sundays...


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> ha! Weed growing/eBay...don't really know what's going on, but it's half one on a sunday and I'm high as fuck! Anyone else?? Gotta love sundays...


sounds about rite, what u smoking ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> ha! Weed growing/eBay...don't really know what's going on, but it's half one on a sunday and I'm high as fuck! Anyone else?? Gotta love sundays...


and who the fek are you???

we dont sell,trade nothing on the site thanks.

but i hate sundays tho aswel lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> sounds about rite, what u smoking ?


Northern Lights...what about yourself??


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and who the fek are you???
> 
> we dont sell,trade nothing on the site thanks.
> 
> but i hate sundays tho aswel lol


That's why it's best to be high methinks...


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Northern Lights...what about yourself??


I am smoking sativa hash from the philipines in an ice bong and chasing it in a vape , my second order from weedrus ....ever heard of them?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Not had northern lights for years mate nice smoke  I'm on shitty critical + but it ain't that bad tbh and sum lovely cheese I picked up last night but my smoke burns whiter and evener if that's a word Lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am smoking sativa hash from the philipines in an ice bong and chasing it in a vape , my second order from weedrus ....ever heard of them?


Is that like a Silk Road/Budmail type of thing?!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Is that like a Silk Road/Budmail type of thing?!


U been on silkroad before have u m8?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not had northern lights for years mate nice smoke  I'm on shitty critical + but it ain't that bad tbh and sum lovely cheese I picked up last night but my smoke burns whiter and evener if that's a word Lol


lol no idea...sounds good. You're lucky, where I am the g is so bad it's unbelievable sometimes. This just finished drying and curing for a bit, so it's my first smoke at it - and I absolutely love it!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

well im stoned and playing football manager 2013, im spurs of course its the year 2026 ive won the prem last ten seasons on the row and the champ league 9 times now, getting my hunger on tho might cook up sumfing.


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Is that like a Silk Road/Budmail type of thing?!


yes it is the silk road, the vendor is an expert in rare hash and also the good bulk hash for v good prices uk to uk


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U been on silkroad before have u m8?


I haven't used it or Bitcoin no....I'm not sure if I need to, lol....


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> yes it is the silk road, the vendor is an expert in rare hash and also the good bulk hash for v good prices uk to uk


Does sound good though..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 18, 2013)

Afternoon lads how u all doing 2day? im baked out my nut on blue cheese already, gutted i start work at 5pm so need to chill now for a bit, looking forward to my sativa hash arriving it sounds too fucking good,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Alright Gary how's it going mate I'm looking forward to this sativa hash sounds delish Lol I'm on the cheese menseself mate and haggling with indi but inaint getting nowhere so no exo for me yet anyway ))


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 18, 2013)

haha im still waiting on my psycho and livers as well need to wait till i get the nod from ma man about them.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2013)

my livers are still alive! touch..

gong shoppin,,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my livers are still alive! touch..
> 
> gong shoppin,,


I know you like ya computers n electronics n shit, know anyone that might want a Sky+ HD box?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Well that's it me minds made up there coming down next Sunday just gonna give em plain water from now the be only had 2 feeds of pk!!!! Lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's it me minds made up there coming down next Sunday just gonna give em plain water from now the be only had 2 feeds of pk!!!! Lol


What is it you got goin??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> What is it you got goin??


Good shit....... Lol blue dream and bubba kush and some sour diesel vegging with a blueberry headband and a gth original but thinks its a male aarrrgggghhhhhhh !!!! Oh and 2 ghs exo clones aswell


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

fucking get it. YID ARMY lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Quiet in here today


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Quiet in here today


always is on the wkends mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

yup yup, hows your side prject getting off the ground? all going gd?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

yer had busy day...moving motherinlaw......best go n chek me plants in a bit c how they coming on......then bak out again in bit.......ment to b fukin sunday...day of rest....ppppfffttt yer fuking rite.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer had busy day...moving motherinlaw......best go n chek me plants in a bit c how they coming on......then bak out again in bit.......ment to b fukin sunday...day of rest....ppppfffttt yer fuking rite.....


literally just finished moving into new place yesterday so know how ya feel mate lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> literally just finished moving into new place yesterday so know how ya feel mate lol


Nothing wrong with tower blocks!!......think of the view!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Nothing wrong with tower blocks!!......think of the view!


yup yup, got lovely view of the river on one side n building site on the other lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

lol I was looking in motheringlaws new place and all I was thinking.....big spaces sheds n what not ...hmm cld get a nice grow in there lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yup yup, hows your side prject getting off the ground? all going gd?


yes mate has started very very well, but time will tell hay.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes mate has started very very well, but time will tell hay.


so ya doing weed n hash or just sticking to the hashes n clones?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Do a balcony grow Lol I've seen some goodens


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> so ya doing weed n hash or just sticking to the hashes n clones?


weed,hash,clones,seeds,edibles anything weedy i can earn on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2013)

well,oneof these bbc is a right beast! keeping her fo sure! clones some have kacked it and most are stla live, picking up the cube n such, openend the vent a litt,e gunna take a nother load tonight i think,

orite that cake sambo, i nice chilled stone,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Cant wait to get my butter and make a little couple of muffins with it mmmmm mmmmmmmmm never ate it before canna wait


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cant wait to get my butter and make a little couple of muffins with it mmmmm mmmmmmmmm never ate it before canna wait


its an aquired taste its not like u cant taste ther summert on ther,


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its an aquired taste its not like u cant taste ther summert on ther,


i carnt eat the stuff mate makes me gag lol lemon cake is best at hiding the flavour but i carnt find no lemon cakes that take butter not oil anywhere?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cant wait to get my butter and make a little couple of muffins with it mmmmm mmmmmmmmm never ate it before canna wait


when u get your i advise you make anything but choc cake, lemon,orange sumting like that it hides the weedy taste much better.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when u get your i advise you make anything but choc cake, lemon,orange sumting like that it hides the weedy taste much better.


Right I'll make a Victoria sponge then Lol full weed flavour Lol...just make a Victoria sponge mix and and some lemon flavouring or lemon zest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

the outdoor stems getting big girls


----------



## iiKode (Aug 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well,oneof these bbc is a right beast! keeping her fo sure! clones some have kacked it and most are stla live, picking up the cube n such, openend the vent a litt,e gunna take a nother load tonight i think,
> 
> orite that cake sambo, i nice chilled stone,


think its the one off me monster, grows fast, and bushy, with alot of undergrowth peeking up making even with the tops.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

got meself one of these coming next week no more sweaty balls for me when the lappys on ya lap lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when u get your i advise you make anything but choc cake, lemon,orange sumting like that it hides the weedy taste much better.


. . . Or make capsules .


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2781599
> 
> got meself one of these coming next week no more sweaty balls for me when the lappys on ya lap lmao


How much that set ya back?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Or make capsules .


whatcha mean baz literally stick a set amount of butter in a capsule?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> How much that set ya back?


25 notes mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Or make capsules .


I like the look of your oil ones better )


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 25 notes mate


Nice, just showed it to the missus n she quite likes the idea so may have to get her one at some point lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm.gonna make lemon.muffins or flapjack


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

your amount of butter bizzle find lemon/orange cake that takes hundred grams of butter put the one thirty in tho and 2 slices and forgot bout doing anything that day lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your amount of butter bizzle find lemon/orange cake that takes hundred grams of butter put the one thirty in tho and 2 slices and forgot bout doing anything that day lolol


I'll.make me own I'm.handy I'm the cake department.Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whatcha mean baz literally stick a set amount of butter in a capsule?


I posted pics few days ago, bought some empty gel caps, warmed butter slightly till melts, syringe into caps. 6 caps equates to around 1 cookie, I had 15 caps last night, woke up 4am surrounded by crisp bags, blue ribband wrappers , & fridge raiders !, with spittle all over my face.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I like the look of your oil ones better )


There butter , not oil m8.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhh so that's what it was i thought it was oil...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> There butter , not oil m8.


Yeh got that now your own made or from the man????


----------



## Sensi123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone have any decent tips for pest control outdoors?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Liquid seaweed spray twice a week worked for me


----------



## Sensi123 (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Liquid seaweed spray twice a week worked for me


Do you use this spray once budding? where do you get it/how do you make it?

cheers for the reply, Sensi


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

fukit im gonna watch after earth with the missis..........


----------



## indikat (Aug 18, 2013)

some outdoor cali farmers use a mix of lemon juice and water as a foliar drench at midday ffs but ud have to research it a bit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Sensi123 said:


> Do you use this spray once budding? where do you get it/how do you make it?
> 
> cheers for the reply, Sensi


Wilkos sell it i foiler spray it on twice a week mix 3 ml per 2lyrs water jobs a gooden then mist em 2 or 3 times a week and pick those eaten ones off or any sick looking ones especially outdoors...and don't spray in flows use it right up until they start budding


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Sensi123 said:


> Anyone have any decent tips for pest control outdoors?


i you look like your avi ive got a rather large pest u can control lol

if the pest are bad, stuff called plant viltality plus is about the strongest about will kill anything just not your plants lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

im fucked n remembering the old days, although the new ones are looking gooooood.

[video=youtube;BcSMpI02gqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcSMpI02gqs[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;5uf95c1Lmew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uf95c1Lmew[/video]

tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 18, 2013)

Evening jizz stains. Fuckin on it today christening with a free bar.... Fucking result! Time to smoke some blueberry and get my Mong on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Just woke up on the bed had 4 bags of crisps and 2 rice Krispie squares time for a joint.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Fecking busy tonight lads u wanna slow down Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im fucked n remembering the old days, although the new ones are looking gooooood.
> 
> [video=youtube;BcSMpI02gqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcSMpI02gqs[/video]


Fuckin hell bought back some memories.....all of them were only a couple years older then me, its through one off their score bags my lemon fetish started!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

Sensi123 said:


> Do you use this spray once budding? where do you get it/how do you make it?
> 
> cheers for the reply, Sensi



nice avi!!

i use canna cure its £7 comes pre bottled and kills all pests so far! it smells sexy n i really rate it!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Fuckin hell bought back some memories.....all of them were only a couple years older then me, its through one off their score bags my lemon fetish started!!


classic mate, them boys where running most the coke/crack around poplar/limehouse back in the day too. 

i just love that song tho.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just woke up on the bed had 4 bags of crisps and 2 rice Krispie squares time for a joint.


if thats what you eat when waking up, you must eat yourself outta house n home wen u got the munchies! were u from (if ya dnt mind) bizzle??


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> classic mate, them boys where running most the coke/crack around poplar/limehouse back in the day too.
> 
> i just love that song tho.


hahahahaha yea boi!! u from round my way???

i remember them selling coke to limehouse "murder" squad. i have a box of mix tapes under my bed that they all made, early early wiley and dizzy stuff, im waiting till they get famous and its worth summink lol

scratchy still stand outside dodd street Jcen looking cracked out lol


----------



## Y0da (Aug 18, 2013)

Sensi123 said:


> Anyone have any decent tips for pest control outdoors?


Neem oil should sort it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> if thats what you eat when waking up, you must eat yourself outta a home wen u got the munchies! were u from (if ya dnt mind) bizzle??


Hahahaha must have hollow legs or sumthin Lol im from England silly uk thread and all


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> hahahahaha yea boi!! u from round my way???
> 
> i remember them selling coke to limehouse "murder" squad. i have a box of mix tapes under my bed that they all made, early early wiley and dizzy stuff, im waiting till they get famous and its worth summink lol
> 
> scratchy still stand outside dodd street Jcen looking cracked out lol


i was born and lived in them areas for a long time but thank fuck i got out them shitholes a long time ago............. i hate london now.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha must have hollow legs or sumthin Lol im from England silly uk thread and all


ta for naRROWING IT DOWN!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Midlands mate in between every fucker lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was born and lived in them areas for a long time but thank fuck *i got out them shitholes a long time ago*............. i hate london now.


glad to hear it! ive never really left, however i aspire to own a nice big plot of land surrounded by forest so i can do 10 plants a year outside n im golden!

n yes london is wank! still nice to meet a fellow cockney!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ta for naRROWING IT DOWN!!


lol, out of everyone on here i think im closest to ya by quite a distance, everyone else is right oop narth or down in cider/sheep fucking country lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Midlands mate in between every fucker lol


lol you wont be in between anyone if you keep eating crisps for breaky lol


fuck all to watch.....elysium is shit ...2 guns should have been better and i cant watch zombie land again!! bring back Movie2k!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, out of everyone on here i think im closest to ya by quite a distance, everyone else is right oop narth or down in cider/sheep fucking country lol


lol your all making me think ive picked the wrong spot to do this lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lol your all making me think ive picked the wrong spot to do this lol


lol nah, same as everything else, take the right precautions n keep ya mouth shut n ya ego in check an ya will be fine, most ppl get caught coz they get too big for their boots n start bragging to mates or dealing blatantly from their house etc
I twice had 5 coppers sitting less than 5ft beneath my grow in the loft n they didnt have a fucking clue lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lol you wont be in between anyone if you keep eating crisps for breaky lol
> 
> 
> fuck all to watch.....elysium is shit ...2 guns should have been better and i cant watch zombie land again!! bring back Movie2k!!!!


Can't put weight on me mate like i said my.legs must be hollow Lol. So rundown south then? I'm just getting stressed with the laptop this is why I never go on it fuckin bag a shit


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nah, same as everything else, take the right precautions n keep ya mouth shut n ya ego in check an ya will be fine, most ppl get caught coz they get too big for their boots n start bragging to mates or dealing blatantly from their house etc
> I twice had 5 coppers sitting less than 5ft beneath my grow in the loft n they didnt have a fucking clue lol


lol i swear the uniforms dont have a clue....i planted a bagseed years ago in a coke bottle they were only 6inch tall the copper looked at them and asked what they were, fuck knows why i said apple trees he put them down n walked off.

aside from loosing a crop to the cids a couple years ago, when i moved into a property i couldn't wait to set up, over the next two days police cars we were seeing out n about were taking a keen interest in us, and we couldn't understand why!? 

the next night i flicked the switch on, and the grow lit up, as i went downstairs there was a knock at the door, i opened it stoned out me nut to find 20 coppers fully kitted out pointing 20 tasers at me! i couldn't believe it!! so was quite amazed rather then shittin it!

turns out the previous tenant was a very very "big in the game" pikey and i happened to be his double!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't put weight on me mate like i said my.legs must be hollow Lol. *So rundown south then?* I'm just getting stressed with the laptop this is why I never go on it fuckin bag a shit


?? do you mean what's it like?

i hate laptops as mentioned earlier sweaty balls....the rui mobile site is the worst!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

meant to say so your down south then Lol feckin phone


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2013)

possibly lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2013)

Bloody ell Lolnwell time for another joint my duck


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

ded on ere...just listerning to some old hysteria.....94 95...jungle.....still got all me tape packs locked away....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> possibly lol


Least im not the only one nowadays lol, for the last 3 years ive been the only person on here below brum n east of bristol lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

For you car lads in here

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=382134061877892&set=vb.302896416450257&type=2&theater


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

doc gave me a nice prezzy today Rambo.....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

I want some of those rims the blue ones lol


Saerimmner said:


> For you car lads in here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=382134061877892&set=vb.302896416450257&type=2&theater


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

that's the only thing I hate about my new car im getting is the rims...standard 19 aint the best looking........got to go.....lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's the only thing I hate about my new car im getting is the rims...standard 19 aint the best looking........got to go.....lol


hmmm, what colour is the car ya ordered?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

black astra gtc


Saerimmner said:


> hmmm, what colour is the car ya ordered?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> black astra gtc


I reckon some nice anthracite grey wheels then with a touch or red or yellow writing on em lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;8xUOaw27HqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xUOaw27HqE[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 18, 2013)

think these are the alloys....u wld think on a 15k car thay wld make them betta........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

morning lads


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

good morning Sambo..lookin forward to that hash turnin up from the road, weve sold and smoked all the dope so lookin forward to a nice hit later, fukin inspection week so got a shit ton to do, got some plants I don't want and lots I do. 2 weeks off tha booze so mite have cracked it again...how s tricks?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> good morning Sambo..lookin forward to that hash turnin up from the road, weve sold and smoked all the dope so lookin forward to a nice hit later, fukin inspection week so got a shit ton to do, got some plants I don't want and lots I do. 2 weeks off tha booze so mite have cracked it again...how s tricks?


that really good mate 2wks off again you no you can last till xmas, was sent first class recorded so should be there today, arrrrrrghhhhh inspections i get the at me council place they do me nut in and cause its too small really to hide much have had to just get rid of many a plant, fucking inspections over the years have cost me a few quid.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning UK...I love the fact of planning to smoke up on a monday morning! Dreading the thought of work one day again....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awZoGIefcE


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;4awZoGIefcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awZoGIefcE[/video]

in use if you put the link into tho insert vid icon within the quick reply box it will show in your post.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

lol awh man....I was lookin how the fuck to do that!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sz5D_yb3WDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz5D_yb3WDg[/video]

you do it like that lol no theres a icon says insert vid in the reply box just put the link in there


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qWD9K8e8SfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWD9K8e8SfY[/video]


Legend Newuser! Fuck I love reggae...as a stoner and a musician, man it incorporates all music, all feeling - everything.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

im not a great fan of music only ever brought 2 albums in 30 odd years, this is more me reminds me of me youth lol

[video=youtube;mJNikQ-1b7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJNikQ-1b7Y[/video]


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah a good mate of mine is like that - it's odd for me, I do nothing but listen to music lol. You a Londoner originally?!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Yeah a good mate of mine is like that - it's odd for me, I do nothing but listen to music lol. You a Londoner originally?!


i am but got out of that shithole a long time ago, was from east london.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

damn straight....lived there for a while myself. And I'm from N.I. - so I know shitholes!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning folks ur ting arrived mate????????


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> damn straight....lived there for a while myself. And I'm from N.I. - so I know shitholes!


lol

another bomb maker in the thread then lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning folks ur ting arrived mate????????


no mate my special guy is a lazy cunt, be hear bout one pm lol i sent a friend in london special on sat for today the cunt got it at 7am lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Already in use Yeh man I.dont like reggae I love it Lol ......non better music to chill with a joint to


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> another bomb maker in the thread then lol



hahahaha! Fuck me I just realised what you meant....wetting myself here!


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Already in use Yeh man I.dont like reggae I love it Lol ......non better music to chill with a joint to




[video=youtube;91UxdehxK8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91UxdehxK8U[/video]



You said it Shawny!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no mate my special guy is a lazy cunt, be hear bout one pm lol i sent a friend in london special on sat for today the cunt got it at 7am lol


Proper lucky cunt.mine always turns up bout half 9 pretty.cushty


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> hahahaha! Fuck me I just realised what you meant....wetting myself here!


just messing mate, we got a vet in the thread from N.I i always wind him up bout his bomb making skills lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Proper lucky cunt.mine always turns up bout half 9 pretty.cushty


he lives 5mins away from the sorting office must be why?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

nah it's hilarious...in sayin that though, see what those inbred cunts in belfast are at?! We need ganja legalised BIG TIME here....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig&feature=youtube_gdata_player


didnt i just explian dumbarse how to put them straight into the post??? wake up bizzle wakey wakey lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig&feature=youtube_gdata_player



...just yes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Hahahaha ur.man wants a slap Lol I've told.u before I can't.do it on me phone I don't think anyway and immshit with computers ask Ice Lol he walked me through a restart last nyt lmao I'm good at laying patios though


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

lol I hear ya....is the RIU app good?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't downloaded it Lol.I bet its shit


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

never heard of it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't beat a bit of old school reggae but I'm.into the new stuff now mainly.vybz kartel tommy.Lee etc.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Aye I seen it - but don't know if they've worked out the bugs yet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> never heard of it?


What the riu app??? That's Cuz your phone is from a museum lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

More dub type reggae??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd say more dancehall than anything


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that really good mate 2wks off again you no you can last till xmas, was sent first class recorded so should be there today, arrrrrrghhhhh inspections i get the at me council place they do me nut in and cause its too small really to hide much have had to just get rid of many a plant, fucking inspections over the years have cost me a few quid.


yeah no wat u mean, I hire a transit van and stuff everythin in there, part of the cost of growin for me, still a cunt tho, managed to time the grow round the inspection so shud be choppin a bit early so I can get all the clone onlys flipped. No anyway of sending veg plants, cos I ll have a few I cant use.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

id say ya a pair of fucking wiggas lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkoxSp1gysE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah no wat u mean, I hire a transit van and stuff everythin in there, part of the cost of growin for me, still a cunt tho, managed to time the grow round the inspection so shud be choppin a bit early so I can get all the clone onlys flipped. No anyway of sending veg plants, cos I ll have a few I cant use.....


not that big mate could courier, double box etc, i could do with em meself but would be far too expensive and abit risky too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> id say ya a pair of fucking wiggas lmfao


Yeh a wigga who can blast metallica on acoustic and Bob Dylan and Paul Weller


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;liMOnqJuXTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liMOnqJuXTI[/video]

lololol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Bit too much electronic influence for me! But I see the virtues....I'm an old school musician, unless it can be played acoustically I tend to not bother lol

Metallica suck balls! (Couldn't help it) First 4 albums...then died a death with Black album.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Hahahahahaha the carpenters


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not that big mate could courier, double box etc, i could do with em meself but would be far too expensive and abit risky too.


would love to be able to car boot em...ooooh one day wen this is all decrimmed ill be out there on a sunday flogging veg plants for decent money, from cut to flippable plant in 4 weeks gotta b coin in that


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome....

[video=youtube;5kl0rAnLvJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kl0rAnLvJs[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBSkjNPH_0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Hahahahahaha car boot Loooooooool at your prices


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> would love to be able to car boot em...ooooh one day wen this is all decrimmed ill be out there on a sunday flogging veg plants for decent money, from cut to flippable plant in 4 weeks gotta b coin in that


one day indi one day mate, back to class c would do me at the min, id be up scaling quite a bit if they do that, and its being spoken off quite a bit recently.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

i got offered tutti clones about 5 year ago 250 each its imo prob the best smelling and tasting clone-only there is, i was outraged at the time because i didnt really no much about growin or cloning, id pay 500 for that clone now if ever available to me again noing what i now know.


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> one day indi one day mate, back to class c would do me at the min, id be up scaling quite a bit if they do that, and its being spoken off quite a bit recently.


yeah I heard that also. parently Jackie smith the ugly fat slag who was home sec ses she was wrong to re-re-classify cannabis from b to c back to b again, Branson an others are behind this so expect it to happen......an shawny wat the fuk u talkin about again....u don't know my prices and I wont discuss this again with u, u r obviously on a wind up m8 ...u think a five week exo is worth £60 so gtf,


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

btw Jackie smith got spanked in the mps expenses fiddle, she claimed that the porno dvd s she charged the taxpayer for were for her husband....ha ha fat love piss party I think the title was, but cant ve sure ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeh I am on a wind up its called joking you know sense of humor Lol I was been nice......but shove your shitty prices and your shitty plant up your arse most proberbly coverd in pm anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

WiFi playin up.doin my head in it stopped working last night just after i sorted my laptop out Lol typical


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I am on a wind up its called joking you know sense of humor Lol I was been nice......but shove your shitty prices and your shitty plant up your arse most proberbly coverd in pm anyway


ha ha now u r joking, my plants shine with health shawny, look after them right, you don't know shit about me or my plants mate, I think you r just unhappy with ur lot mate, why u so angry?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I am on a wind up its called joking you know sense of humor Lol I was been nice......but shove your shitty prices and your shitty plant up your arse most proberbly coverd in pm anyway


shut up ya feking skiprat lol what u so grumpy bout today you on the blob?

fairy landed.


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

fuk me I am crying with laughter the mrs has jus started vaping the sugar trim......man that is much bttr than smoking it, still the money is in making butter, but the skill and fun is making the full melt, so we are vaping some to decide which way to go, prolly both ways as I have a shit load of frozen trim.......common postie this sugar leaf high is a bit crack like and wears off after a few mins...I need my hash delivery


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

What is the exo plant? (If you don't mind my asking)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not grumpy Lol I was making a joke about car boot sales .....everyone knows people there want everything for 10p n shit and indikat there with a little plant with a £1000 price tag on it that was all... but no he took it then wrong way and started swearing and shit......I'm absolutely over the moon with my plants best yet i think......sooooooooo no Lol. Glad to hear I'm sure you'd have munches all 28 by say half 3?? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> What is the exo plant? (If you don't mind my asking)


its a clone-only strain dates back to 87 i think, is the origanal cheese.

the name exodus is from the people who found/stole the pheno, and put there name to it, they where not weed loving hippys as some bullshit says they where mainly a crew of black drug dealers from luton who ran hard drugs in drum and bass raves.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm not grumpy Lol I was making a joke about car boot sales .....everyone knows people there want everything for 10p n shit and indikat there with a little plant with a £1000 price tag on it that was all... but no he took it then wrong way and started swearing and shit......I'm absolutely over the moon with my plants best yet i think......sooooooooo no Lol. Glad to hear I'm sure you'd have munches all 28 by say half 3?? Lol


u disappoint me shawny by one pm the latest they will be gone lolol just messing, u gonna get that roof over the outdoor done soon looks like rain soon next few days.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

ooohh sounds awesome...anyone got a pic? I'm not familiar with it at all.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

my fucking postie brings me bills bills n more fuckin bills!!! silkroad is way to complicated for me but i feel left out! fuck it im sending myself a scores in the post! lol

n i personally wouldn't pay more then the price of an oz for any sort of plant if i haven't seen it in real life, and thats in veg then again in flower, then sampled a bud.

£500 (2oz is nothing if im pulling 20oz from it in my buckets)

am i the only one who runs dwc??? are you all in dirt/coco???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u disappoint me shawny by one pm the latest they will be gone lolol just messing, u gonna get that roof over the outdoor done soon looks like rain soon next few days.


Yes mate I'm.goin b+q to get some clear pvc and her dads gotnanload of spare wood so I'm getting on it later... might ring some of the lads at work see if there's any cleat polythene they can find me Lol send em on a mission

And I just know your gonna try that stuff lmao I can feel.it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

some are pyschosis tho which is another pheno of cheese from the same people and date.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its a clone-only strain dates back to 87 i think, is the origanal cheese.
> 
> the name exodus is from the people who found/stole the pheno, and put there name to it, they where not weed loving hippys as some bullshit says they where mainly a crew of black drug dealers from luton who ran hard drugs in drum and bass raves.


i also believe this to be true as EXodus was there crew name. however if you go luton nowadays try finding a genuine exo clone....ive heard something about serrated leafs or summink but theres loads that do!!


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> some are pyschosis tho which is another pheno of cheese from the same people and date.




Yeah - beautiful. They look short but heavy as man...lol does everyone else get a wave of glee when you see big buds hanging drying??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> my fucking postie brings me bills bills n more fuckin bills!!! silkroad is way to complicated for me but i feel left out! fuck it im sending myself a scores in the post! lol
> 
> n i personally wouldn't pay more then the price of an oz for any sort of plant if i haven't seen it in real life, and thats in veg then again in flower, then sampled a bud.
> 
> ...


dwc is for yields some of us like some flavour in our weed lolol

if you sampled the exo and see how well she had been vegged for 5wk you may have a different attitude to the price, i would pay 300-500 for her if i had the cash n could transport it,


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i also believe this to be true as EXodus was there crew name. however if you go luton nowadays try finding a genuine exo clone....ive heard something about serrated leafs or summink but theres loads that do!!


the leafs is bullshit as you say many seed stains do this, its all in the taste n smell so distinctive so you no when u have the real mcoy.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

dafuck, SR-71 Blackbird just flew over my house, at a pretty low altitude, pretty freaky shit.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dafuck, SR-71 Blackbird just flew over my house, at a pretty low altitude, pretty freaky shit.



.....what?!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dafuck, SR-71 Blackbird just flew over my house, at a pretty low altitude, pretty freaky shit.


Pretty cool when ya see shit like that but.............GEEK lmao.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dafuck, SR-71 Blackbird just flew over my house, at a pretty low altitude, pretty freaky shit.


will it not be on an exercise from raf lossiemouth?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> will it not be on an exercise from raf lossiemouth?


yeah probably, was flying at least triple speed than commercial airlines, and it was flying in the landing path of the commercial planes.


@ tha new guy, this is what flew over my house at near 300 mph.
shawn am no geek, its just watched a few documentaries on this plane, didnt exsist for ages but still flew all around the world, can bump up to 700mph if im not mistaken.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

It's an awesome machine...but why in the UK? Fuck off american military


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah probably, was flying at least triple speed than commercial airlines, and it was flying in the landing path of the commercial planes.
> 
> 
> @ tha new guy, this is what flew over my house at near 300 mph.View attachment 2782512
> shawn am no geek, its just watched a few documentaries on this plane, didnt exsist for ages but still flew all around the world, can bump up to 700mph if im not mistaken.


cool as fuck plane like! Are they not super sonic?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> It's an awesome machine...but why in the UK? Fuck off american military


nah, the uk probably owns a few aswell, probably some test flights, last year i saw 6 stealth fighters flying in formation, but that was way way west of this beast, that flew straight over my house, way up into the clouds. first time i ever saw one, could see the missles onit from my window, prolly just gawn away to bomb iraq or summit be back for teatime.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> cool as fuck plane like! Are they not super sonic?


yeah mate, and can fly realy fuckin high, like on the outer atmosphere of our fuckin world.

pretty lucky to see one imo, just looked out me window cuz i know all trhe sounds of planes, cuz i hear a plane every fuckin 8 minutes, av seen a few stealth choppers aswell, they are some cool shit, but still yet to see one of them military black hawks. when i first moved here, there was a army helecoptyer landed at the hospital pad, that chopper was cool as fuck.


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

postie arrived with my silk road order from weedrus, I g philippino sativa hash, light pressing omg stuff so rare I never seen it in 30 years of smoking hash home and abroad, smells like an eastern spice market with notes of tropical flowers and an earthiness you normally only get in warmed has. It falls apart with light pressure and burns to a fine white ash, the stone is straight to the crown and full on into the face crack high, leaving you clear headed and hyperaware...the sativa stoned off ur nuts but appear normal and can get lots done....good for working or partying or if ya jus got the blues...fukin top banana hash I m orderin some more


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

That sounds boss...how much did you get?


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah mate, and can fly realy fuckin high, like on the outer atmosphere of our fuckin world.
> 
> pretty lucky to see one imo, just looked out me window cuz i know all trhe sounds of planes, cuz i hear a plane every fuckin minutes, av seen a few stealth choppers aswell, they are some cool shit, but still yet to see one of them military black hawks. when i first moved here, there was a army helecoptyer landed at the hospital pad, that chopper was cool as fuck.


I live practically next door to an raf base. The best we see ate typhoons(euro fighter) or tornado's......yawn


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

have to say 10 mins on this is real sativa tropical hash quite different to any other, the ketama was very good and high but this is a true tropical stone......wheres me speedos n beachtowel


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> I live practically next door to an raf base. The best we see ate typhoons(euro fighter) or tornado's......yawn


yeah iv been to kent raf base, an seen a few of the planes when i was younger, even went in a plane for a couple hours, not a military plane, just a private tour kinda thing not far from kent RAF base.

yeah the eurofighter were the ones i saw last year, was pretty cool like flying in formation, leaveing a massive streak cut into the clouds behind em, after they had gone was like someoe was ripping into the fabric of space an time with the trail they left behind.


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> That sounds boss...how much did you get?


I got 5 g at about £13.50 per g, its well easy this sr an bitcoin stuff, jus ask if ya want some help....see the future of buyin weed...he he


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool man, cheers too. Around here g is about 12.50 a g depending, but I think it's real expensive.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got 5 g at about £13.50 per g, its well easy this sr an bitcoin stuff, jus ask if ya want some help....see the future of buyin weed...he he


yeah heard so many good reviews bout that weedrus guy, next payday might av to get a couple gram of whatever hes got, should be gettin a pretty penny next payday, last months overtime, and 36+hourse this week, hhmm gonna spoil meself, and im done buying shit for the grow, just need flowerin nutews an thats it.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Cool man, cheers too. Around here g is about 12.50 a g depending, but I think it's real expensive.


this is pure sativa hash tho, bout as rare as u can get in the uk


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Cool man, cheers too. Around here g is about 12.50 a g depending, but I think it's real expensive.


realy? you get philipino hash where you are on the streets? hhmm looks like someone in ur town is on the sr

jus sayin i doubt u get that shit wherever u are, unless u live in calafor NIA and u got 50 different types of bubble


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

and i no for fact in NI u get shit lol at 3g for 50euro lmao


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

hahaha....nah ya's are quite right! Question: how do you trust Bitcoin and the road for not ripping you off??


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

(We're sterling!) but yeah it is shite here...that's why I'm growing, I couldn't do it anymore


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and i no for fact in NI u get shit lol at 3g for 50euro lmao


yeah my town adopted those IRA dirty prices, prolly shoved the prices up just so they can buy more explosives, am i right?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> hahaha....nah ya's are quite right! Question: how do you trust Bitcoin and the road for not ripping you off??


go and have a read up mate, theres something called a escrow system basically u dont pay till you receive. 

silk road took 30 odd million in sales last year


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> go and have a read up mate, theres something called a escrow system basically u dont pay till you receive.
> 
> silk road took 30 odd million in sales last year



hmmm...intriguing


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> hahaha....nah ya's are quite right! Question: how do you trust Bitcoin and the road for not ripping you off??


from the uneducated outside, itseems u can get ripped of realy easily, prolly what puts most off it, but when you get into knowing how to do it, its pretty safe, they rely on feedback, and nobody is gonn buy a sellewrs account for 300, then just start ripping people off, nah, they usually wait till theyv earnt a few coins then start, but then again they make more money to continue selling than they would to rip a few people off, then theres escrow, feedack, all this stuff that they rely on to get more and more customers coming to their page.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> go and have a read up mate, theres something called a escrow system basically u dont pay till you receive.
> 
> silk road took 30 odd million in sales last year


is it difficult to set up escrow? I've got an sr account but don't know how to set up a payment account


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

if dont ever fe u dont get ripped simples.............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> is it difficult to set up escrow? I've got an sr account but don't know how to set up a payment account


lolol u dont set up escrow its part of the site.

u need to buy coins, localbitcoins.com which also has escrow then transfer to your silkroad account n go special shopping lmao


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuckin love the internet


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> is it difficult to set up escrow? I've got an sr account but don't know how to set up a payment account


when you order your money goes into escrow automatically, then you have to go to orders and finalize, once you finalize you are out of escrow, so dont finalize untill youv got ur goods.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if dont ever fe u dont get ripped simples.............


now iv got more than 200 spent, and 5+ orders i think, i dont need to fe for anyone. cuz yakknow when i first ordered, youy had to fe from a few vendors who said they like the escrow, just bewcause i wasw new, an mrcronk makes everone fe no refund no mercy.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lolol u dont set up escrow its part of the site.
> 
> u need to buy coins, localbitcoins.com which also has escrow then transfer to your silkroad account n go special shopping lmao


lol cheers, I'll have to go and read more an suss it out. So do i paste the localbitcoins number into my wallet on sr?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> lol cheers, I'll have to go and read more an suss it out. So do i paste the localbitcoins number into my wallet on sr?


yes copy, once u got ur coins, go to send coins, it will have a long example number, find ur number on sr, go into settings i think, copy it paste it into local bitcoins send bitcoins, then wait a few hours and it should land into ur sr account, but make sure ya got all the numbers/letters right, i know first time i copy pasted i was checking the numbers 1 by 1 lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yes copy, once u got ur coins, go to send coins, it will have a long example number, find ur number on sr, go into settings i think, copy it paste it into local bitcoins send bitcoins, then wait a few hours and it should land into ur sr account, but make sure ya got all the numbers/letters right, i know first time i copy pasted i was checking the numbers 1 by 1 lmfao


i still check one by one lolol and i done a fair few transfers lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dwc is for yields *some of us like some flavour in our weed* lolol
> 
> if you sampled the exo and see how well she had been vegged for 5wk you may have a different attitude to the price, i would pay 300-500 for her if i had the cash n could transport it,


never grew in mud, but i have some pritty tastey weed if you ever make it back home n im flush your more then welcome! yea i also would pay 500 but like i said id have to see it first £250 without seeing it max as i know anyone could get an oz from it to cover the initial cost if it actually turned out to be de sanjaman purple widow lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBe5JwsWUKY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBe5JwsWUKY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Too much hip-hop!

[video=youtube;AcYbV5bW1QU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcYbV5bW1QU[/video]


----------



## 00ashoo (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> now iv got more than 200 spent, and 5+ orders i think, i dont need to fe for anyone. cuz yakknow when i first ordered, youy had to fe from a few vendors who said they like the escrow, just bewcause i wasw new, an mrcronk makes everone fe no refund no mercy.




but mrcronk also steals pictures off the internet and claims thats what he is selling


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

morning all....


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning imc or afternoon i should say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

@ already in use I know but its more my thing now still love capleton sizzla junior Kelly Berea Hammond the list is endless but I love the new stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> yeah probably, was flying at least triple speed than commercial airlines, and it was flying in the landing path of the commercial planes.
> 
> 
> @ tha new guy, this is what flew over my house at near 300 mph.View attachment 2782512
> shawn am no geek, its just watched a few documentaries on this plane, didnt exsist for ages but still flew all around the world, can bump up to 700mph if im not mistaken.


Think closer along the lines of......
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* Mach 3.3[SUP][88][/SUP][SUP][89][/SUP][SUP][N 5][/SUP] (2,200+ mph, 3,540+ km/h, 1,910+ knots) at 80,000 ft (24,000 m)
*Range:* 2,900 nmi (5,400 km)
*Ferry range:* 3,200 nmi (5,925 km)
*Service ceiling:* 85,000 ft (25,900 m)
*Rate of climb:* 197 ft/s (60 m/s)
*Wing loading:* 84 lb/ft² (410 kg/m²)
*Thrust/weight:* 0.44


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Each to their own my man! I love that old, old wooden ship called 'diversity'....



(but that doesn't mean your music isn't shite hahaha)


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> nah, the uk probably owns a few aswell, probably some test flights, last year i saw 6 stealth fighters flying in formation, but that was way way west of this beast, that flew straight over my house, way up into the clouds. first time i ever saw one, could see the missles onit from my window, prolly just gawn away to bomb iraq or summit be back for teatime.


Hmmmmmmm.........SR71 is a reconnaissance aircraft and does not carry missiles????? Also if you are talking about the stealth bomber then all weapons are carried internally as well??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Easy big lad alright man?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

nearly forgot......morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning sae under fairys wings


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Outdoors look great....it's always really impressive in the UK weather


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

I know there fucking gorgeous arnt they u can see the sativa pushing the on to the right Lol monster


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning sae under fairys wings


Ty very much mate, very appreciated


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

really beautiful plant! What strain is it??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 19, 2013)

On my way to jockland  jus stopes at Burger King for munch, you can't beat a Burger King FACT!
leaving the ladies for 4 full days on there own!

Left my auto water system on pmsl (nice 1 shawny lol) I'm gonna top my self if I get bk Nd there fucked!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

Just popping out to trash the monkey cunts house before I hand the keys back to estate agents, be bk in a while lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

hmm...I'm heading away soon myself, and I can't ask anyone to mind them - does that rudimentary drip work OK??


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Think closer along the lines of......
> *Performance*
> 
> 
> ...


the amount of times iv been stoned, and watched military aircraft documentaries, haha i got all the information, just all scrambeled in me head, but yeah was deffo an SR-71, strange to see em, they are worth more than weaponized drones.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmmmmmm.........SR71 is a reconnaissance aircraft and does not carry missiles????? Also if you are talking about the stealth bomber then all weapons are carried internally as well??


wernt wide enough to be a stealth bomber, yeah, the jet engines look like missles lmao thats what i meant.

all i realy know is, the cuirves on the aircraft help to bounce radar beams off and around it to make it look invisable, thing going over me hoose were fast as fook tho, double what the airliners do at least.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i still check one by one lolol and i done a fair few transfers lolol


my faith is in copy n paste, but allways check the first and last few digits, just to be sure.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

just back from the primary school was having lunch with my daughter for her 1st lunch time in P1, fuck me though the school food aint changed much in last 20 odd years since i was at school, its fucking disgusting lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> really beautiful plant! What strain is it??


 2 plants on the left is ghost train haze and non the right is chocolate heaven ......cheers man in cane stop taking picsof em lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> On my way to jockland  jus stopes at Burger King for munch, you can't beat a Burger King FACT!
> leaving the ladies for 4 full days on there own!
> View attachment 2782567View attachment 2782568
> Left my auto water system on pmsl (nice 1 shawny lol) I'm gonna top my self if I get bk Nd there fucked!


Have a gooden mate at least u know when you've gone they'd of had 2 litres of water son when ya get back they be ready for another drink


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> never grew in mud, but i have some pritty tastey weed if you ever make it back home n im flush your more then welcome! yea i also would pay 500 but like i said id have to see it first £250 without seeing it max as i know anyone could get an oz from it to cover the initial cost if it actually turned out to be de sanjaman purple widow lol


it would be buy on site u don't like u walk away....ffs I am talkin fully vegged lollipopped supercropped baby in total 100 % health with absolutely clear dark green leaves, grown in my own formula supersoil in a 3 smartpot.....exodus cheese ready to flip, put my rep on it


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm off to enjoy a bong and my usual monday afternoon shower....


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

got the first roots on an exo clone, this batch shud be ready soon


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> On my way to jockland  jus stopes at Burger King for munch, you can't beat a Burger King FACT!
> leaving the ladies for 4 full days on there own!
> View attachment 2782567View attachment 2782568
> Left my auto water system on pmsl (nice 1 shawny lol) I'm gonna top my self if I get bk Nd there fucked!


where ya headed spoony?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Arjan lol.......


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2782557View attachment 2782558View attachment 2782559View attachment 2782560


do u think they'll manage to make it to full bloom?


----------



## trophycliipp (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Summer seems to be running late and my plants ha e only just started to pre flower in the last few weeks. Could I ask what fertilizer is good to use when going to flowering mode?

Troph.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> it would be buy on site u don't like u walk away....ffs I am talkin fully vegged lollipopped supercropped baby in total 100 % health with absolutely clear dark green leaves, grown in my own formula supersoil in a 3 smartpot.....exodus cheese ready to flip, put my rep on it


I've only caught the back end of this convo. You got any picks? A 3 gall pot is about 15litres? How big is it? 2ft? 

I know you say it's ready to flip does that mean it's Going to need feeding or will do fine as is. What would you yield from it 6-8oz??

I spose plants are only worth as much as the skill level of the person there going to!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Summer seems to be running late and my plants ha e only just started to pre flower in the last few weeks. Could I ask what fertilizer is good to use when going to flowering mode?
> 
> Troph.


running late? Fuck up here our summer has been and gone. Get yourself some canna Flores or bio bloom


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I've only caught the back end of this convo. You got any picks? A 3 gall pot is about 15litres? How big is it? 2ft?
> 
> I know you say it's ready to flip does that mean it's Going to need feeding or will do fine as is. What would you yield from it 6-8oz??
> 
> I spose plants are only worth as much as the skill level of the person there going to!!


I agree - I wanna see!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

DST said:


> No offense lads, but any of you who are old enough to remember the 80's, even the small football casual gang I was in were Petrol bombing cunts, attacking trains, swords were the order of the day in some cases....aye good on ya Pols, fighting in the Naughties is so....well 80's really, lmfao. Fukkin Middle Earth! lol.....


Aye but during the 80's they had more pressing things to worry about, like living under Martial law whilst trying to beat a communist regime!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

Eyup lads.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> do u think they'll manage to make it to full bloom?


I have no idea mate I feckin hope so I'making a green house for em.so that should help em through the rougj months lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Easy yorkstar with the fairy


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

Aye it was the frost killing them i was thinking about.
alright yorkie


shawnybizzle said:


> I have no idea mate I feckin hope so I'making a green house for em.so that should help em through the rougj months lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

the first 2 clones potted up well proud Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye but during the 80's they had more pressing things to worry about, like living under Martial law whilst trying to beat a communist regime!


Everyone needs a release, and everything gets old. Extacey killed our football violence, the streets flooded with the love drug when we'll there wernt much love about, (thanks largely to Thatcher.)

I'd say it was the gov who allowed it to chill everyone the fuck out, but knowing the working class hated Thatcher of course she had to be anti ex, to ensure they loved it and lapped it up.

Now we're 20 years on and today's youth are the product of rave moms (we all know that type)

And people wonder what's going on!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy yorkstar with the fairy


What's the story behind the clones, how big did yous take em an how long they been veggie.

Look very healthy nice one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Everyone needs a release, and everything gets old. Extacey killed our football violence, the streets flooded with the love drug when we'll there wernt much love about, (thanks largely to Thatcher.)
> 
> I'd say it was the gov who allowed it to chill everyone the fuck out, but knowing the working class hated Thatcher of course she had to be anti ex, to ensure they loved it and lapped it up.
> 
> ...


And it's just getting worse because those fucking cabbage patch kids are now having cabbage patch kids and oh my word Jezza Kyle's set for life! lol.



I'll email you those PDF's when the missus has gone to work and I can get on the other machine.


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And it's just getting worse because those fucking cabbage patch kids are now having cabbage patch kids and oh my word Jezza Kyle's set for life! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll email you those PDF's when the missus has gone to work and I can get on the other machine.


lol the Jeremy Kyle generation....here to stay indeed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

so hows ya grow going closet?......................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

alrite ice...did u get fan sorted?


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so hows ya grow going closet?......................


not set up yet. Should be by Monday. Only got a couple of autos outside just now


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks yorkstar I tried Robert, Clarke's book again last night, reading the first few paragraphs killed me, with what I managed to take from it I'd have been better off staring at the barcode on the back for an hour.

Still I will grasp basic botany if it kills me.

ahhh good old jezza.....at least he's stoped blaming the world's problems on weed!! I reckon it because only stoners used to watch it at 3am lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> alrite ice...did u get fan sorted?


 yes mate, dodgy wiring.com lol u fucker,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> not set up yet. Should be by Monday. Only got a couple of autos outside just now


 maybe u will go jail again eh? shame u fucked me over now ur outa the clone only gang,, shit on you,,


----------



## Closetgardner (Aug 19, 2013)

Never went to jail for growing man


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

ah man worked wen I had it......fukin hard cunt ayint ya.....few volts do ya good...bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


IC3M4L3 said:


> yes mate, dodgy wiring.com lol u fucker,


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

I need cheap 2nd hands bits n Bob's anything going or has ice had it all lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man worked wen I had it......fukin hard cunt ayint ya.....few volts do ya good...bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Lollol bzzzzzzzzz made me laugh so much


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

ah man aint got nothing now till new year wen buy new setup..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man aint got nothing now till new year wen buy new setup..........


fuck you not even doing one for xmas?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I need cheap 2nd hands bits n Bob's anything going or has ice had it all lol.


ive got a full Panda GHE Aeroponic system that im not needing anymore, wanting £75 for it plus postage. 

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4646.html


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

well they should be fukkin hard cunts then eh! still about 20 years behind the times though, lol.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye but during the 80's they had more pressing things to worry about, like living under Martial law whilst trying to beat a communist regime!


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

It's like Noel Edmonds Multi Colured Grow/Swapshop in here....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

yer I got one going now will be fin November...was saying im not buying new setup till this lot fin.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> fuck you not even doing one for xmas?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

doing 5 blue cheese and 5 Acapulco gold atm.....yorky....


imcjayt said:


> yer I got one going now will be fin November...was saying im not buying new setup till this lot fin.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

DST said:


> still about 20 years behind the times though, lol.


And that's why, lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

Ta garyboy I've looked at that before nice little system, but I would never be able to use it to its fullest I'm like to grow a couple plants but big. I got a 2x2x2 tent it fits 4 off the bigger waterfarms that I converted to dwc nicley. Thanks though,

Venting gear n air cooled hoods is what I'm after!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

yer shld all put togeva and open our own grow fukin shop lol.....


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

DST said:


> It's like Noel Edmonds Multi Colured Grow/Swapshop in here....


Not so much multi coloured, but definitely allot off green


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

no worries mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

hows things goin gary.....aint seed mrs gary on for a bit...u aint killed her off af ya lol.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> doing 5 blue cheese and 5 Acapulco gold atm.....yorky....


Proper Acapulco Gold from back in the day?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no worries mate


U got the Best Avi on riu by a mile


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

dunno just got seeds off attitude.....prob a copy.......[Qhttps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-acapulco-gold/prod_62.htmlUOTE=The Yorkshireman;9494505]Proper Acapulco Gold from back in the day?[/QUOTE]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

wtf?.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hows things goin gary.....aint seed mrs gary on for a bit...u aint killed her off af ya lol.......


haha i'd be so lucky mate, na she just been busy with starting a new college course and shit, and anyway ive been looking after her plants along with my own so no need for her here lol, she likes to smoke the shit but not got a lot of interest in growing it was just a faze she went thru, i'm sure she will be about tho just to check up on me


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

that ac from barneys is a amazing smoke but a low yielder and long flower time


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-acapulco-gold/prod_62.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> U got the Best Avi on riu by a mile


ur about the 5th person thats told me that on here lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

yer been hard to start off 2 lol.....but they started to come on....the bc doing good tho......I think I let them go 11 weeks wen I fin cutting them.....well worth it found the buds I cut at 11 weeks from the ones I cut at 10 weeks was a lot bigger n dencer......so yer ill just let them do there thing.....and look at them at 10 weeks and go from there....


newuserlol said:


> that ac from barneys is a amazing smoke but a low yielder and long flower time


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

typical woman ay.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> haha i'd be so lucky mate, na she just been busy with starting a new college course and shit, and anyway ive been looking after her plants along with my own so no need for her here lol, she likes to smoke the shit but not got a lot of interest in growing it was just a faze she went thru, i'm sure she will be about tho just to check up on me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> typical woman ay.......


u know it m8, only place they belong is the kitchen or bedroom lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't forget the bathroom....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Never went to jail for growing man


na dint say u did but u still never paid me did ya? u prolly never even went, rather fucking conveniant u went just as u was menna pay me,, anwyays fuk it, your words worthless nnow, no diffrent to chedder, but im just as much to blame for being to trusting,,


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> View attachment 2782691
> 
> Don't forget the bathroom....


they look expensive lol


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel for ya IC3, you know that
I got some retribution, all be it a bit over the top for my ripper, but I have always wondered about chedz....
we should run a book on what happened to him, cunts bound to turn up someday, lol.



IC3M4L3 said:


> na dint say u did but u still never paid me did ya? u prolly never even went, rather fucking conveniant u went just as u was menna pay me,, anwyays fuk it, your words worthless nnow, no diffrent to chedder, but im just as much to blame for being to trusting,,


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

Have u all been ripped ?? Thank fuck I come across as a nice guy or I'd have never gotten my elite genetics speaking of which dons ducked of again he must have more air miles then the trolley dollys lol.

Not that it's any of my business but can't c.grower just sort u out after his grow or summink he don't SEEm like the ripper type!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

DST said:


> I feel for ya IC3, you know that
> I got some retribution, all be it a bit over the top for my ripper, but I have always wondered about chedz....
> we should run a book on what happened to him, cunts bound to turn up someday, lol.


i know mate cheds owes me 2 oz, that closet owes me 3/4 3 cuts a q a cut, but he only got a oz so couldnt give me a q then waited and all of a sudden he went to jail FUKK UU!! not helping no cunt anymore m8, sik of being fucked over


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Have u all been ripped ?? Thank fuck I come across as a nice guy or I'd have never gotten my elite genetics speaking of which dons ducked of again he must have more air miles then the trolley dollys lol.


he deserves it mount if stress that poor fucker has had this last few wks, i spoke with the lucky bastard yday as he was boarding.

and where do u think most these clone-onlys came from originally???


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

ach, chill geez, I have faith he'll come out the closet, lol...


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

aye, lads had a few helpings of headfuk for sure...but can you imagine 3 Geordie couples on an all inclusive, fuk me hotels gonna be dry like the rest of the fukkin place, lol.



newuserlol said:


> he deserves it mount if stress that poor fucker has had this last few wks, i spoke with the lucky bastard yday as he was boarding.
> 
> and where do u think most these clone-onlys came from originally???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

Rambo your box of goodys been sent traked recorded and shld be with you by 1 tomoz lad......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

DST said:


> aye, lads had a few helpings of headfuk for sure...but can you imagine 3 Geordie couples on an all inclusive, fuk me hotels gonna be dry like the rest of the fukkin place, lol.


i spoke with him as he was boarding mate, told him he fucking deserves this holiday and thats with only the half of the shit i no about hes had recent.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

I think they will pull thru.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Coca cola time Lol not touched em hardly and fookin stinklLol just took the tops left the popcorn to fatten a bit that's just 2 blue dream


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i cnt delete it! the only reason i know that is from reading this thread?? he hasnt told me!!!
> 
> ive reported it to a mod but if theres one watching.....


U can delete it, just gotta try a bit harder lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2782883View attachment 2782884
> 
> 
> Coca cola time Lol not touched em hardly and fookin stinklLol just took the tops left the popcorn to fatten a bit that's just 2 blue dream


Ffs shawny are u goina trim them things or is that it?? Tryin to add as much weight as possible ye tight fucker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs shawny are u goina trim them things or is that it?? Tryin to add as much weight as possible ye tight fucker lol


Hahahahaha good idea Lol had to chop em before lights off Cuz only cut then tops off.....wait till kids imnbed then bring it down her gloves on band get busy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Just call me bizzle kushman Lol.HUGE difference


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I think they will pull thru.........View attachment 2782866


If that runt doesn't get any.bigger just cull.it mate. In had to pul a male yesterday original gth#1 aswell ;( got one seed left so god willing its a she lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

ok gone! just need new user to del his quote n all good, ta master grow i did try abit harder and found delete brings up a tick box.......i didnt see this before.

o n apologies in advanced i had no idea that was top secret info!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I think they will pull thru.........View attachment 2782866


is there any reason why you dont fully water the pot? is there any perlite or is that straight coco???


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

yer its been the gold that's been the runts only started to try and grow this week new leafs growing so ill give them a nother week b4 I dicide how many to ditch.....as u can tell the bc the bigger ones lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> If that runt doesn't get any.bigger just cull.it mate. In had to pul a male yesterday original gth#1 aswell ;( got one seed left so god willing its a she lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

@shawny...how much for an 0 of that when its dried?? Goin by ur guesstimates at 60 for a fully vegged exo plant I reckon you'll take 20 quid max....or if ur feeling a bit pikey today ill fight ye for it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

straight coco atm......I just water round stem for now once transp to bigger pot ill water it all ...dunno its just my way I do it lol.....


Lemon king said:


> is there any reason why you dont fully water the pot? is there any perlite or is that straight coco???


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> straight coco atm......I just water round stem for now once transp to bigger pot ill water it all ...dunno its just my way I do it lol.....


I do the exact same...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> I do the exact same...


U in N.I m8? Don't fancy buyin a 12 pot DWC multipot system, brand new unused I could even deliver. Be a bit awkward to send to anyone else on ere lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

they will be going into airpots nxt transf......got to buy some what size do u rec as I don't want to transf again after that......10l 15?....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

I kno yorky did a nice grow was it in a 10l?....


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

haha...I am and ironically have been looking into the DWC systems - just not enough growing experience yet my friend! (And money...bastard)


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> haha...I am and ironically have been looking into the DWC systems - just not enough growing experience yet my friend! (And money...bastard)


Ah well worth a try m8. Need to get a scoot to the hydro shop I got it from and see if they'll take it back for a credit note or something. Get urself a single oxypot to try it out, there a piece of piss


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

The couple of Belfast hydro's are really good actually, I was surprised. Aye and these oxypot's - what is the main selling point? I mean I like my 15l, 12" pots at the mo, and they get plenty of airation.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

And how much for your DWC anyway? Just outta nosiness...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> The couple of Belfast hydro's are really good actually, I was surprised. Aye and these oxypot's - what is the main selling point? I mean I like my 15l, 12" pots at the mo, and they get plenty of airation.


Aye the main one is a good place, slightly expensive but u can work with them, can also pick up shit at a warehouse anytime night or day, I've spent a few grand in ther so hope they take it back. The fucker was too noisy so I went up the next week and bought 2 x big 9 pot wilmas. I just use all hydro m8 cos I'm not usually at home all week to water them, top up once a week and ur good to go


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> And how much for your DWC anyway? Just outta nosiness...


Cant even mine what I payed for it, it's 450 on hydrohobby website. Probly in my best interest to bring it back I reckon

couldnt take less than 300 for it...or 2 Ozs of ur finest lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

ahh, yeah that'd make sense. Soil is a bit more work. They were the only place in the UK I could get straight up calcium, that wasn't a rip off. 1l Canna calcium too. 
Only problem, the fuckin independent courier they use is a nosey bastard!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> ahh, yeah that'd make sense. Soil is a bit more work. They were the only place in the UK I could get straight up calcium, that wasn't a rip off. 1l Canna calcium too.
> Only problem, the fuckin independent courier they use is a nosey bastard!


I wouldn't use anywer else at the min m8, always wait till u need a few things then tell them u want to pick up at the warehouse, it's nowhere near as obvious and they can even meet u ther at 7am on a Sunday ffs, hard to beat that

the last time I was goin up I was gettin a few hundred worth of stuff...he had already knocked a bit off the price and I emailed him back asking to knock off another 20 quid to cover my diesel lol, he replied "cheeky cunt", he still done it tho


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 19, 2013)

Before 1pm on a sunday??!! What is this black magic....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Before 1pm on a sunday??!! What is this black magic....


Lol, I'd say if u wanted they'd open it in the middle of the night for ye. Only takes him a few minutes and he has all mine wrapped in bags or cardboard just ready to thro in and go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @shawny...how much for an 0 of that when its dried?? Goin by ur guesstimates at 60 for a fully vegged exo plant I reckon you'll take 20 quid max....or if ur feeling a bit pikey today ill fight ye for it lol


HHahahahahaha FFs don't bring that up a begged plant is a bit different from grade A bud .....and Yeh I'll fight for it meet men at da big caravan


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll take 20 with another zero on it fully dried n cured but its allllllll mine hahahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Where sells latex gloves this time a night????? Ive got a pair but the missis is in prepared as usual lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

sainsburys.tesco ect


shawnybizzle said:


> Where sells latex gloves this time a night????? Ive got a pair but the missis is in prepared as usual lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I kno yorky did a nice grow was it in a 10l?....


Yep.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

and u think them 10l are good enuff....didn't think u needed to stretch to 15l?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep.....
> 
> View attachment 2782925


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and u think them 10l are good enuff....didn't think u needed to stretch to 15l?


No not really, that canopy is 1m square and the plant stands about 4f 10" from the floor.

6 weeks veg and 9 weeks flower pulled 6oz dry with a bit extra for scrumping, I've still got the root ball in the loft I'll see about getting it down and unwrapping the pot to show you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

You can grow fucking big plants in airpots, standard.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Just sent her asda mate Lol she's only going Cuz she want to trim and I've I've told her gloves only lmao....bless her


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ok gone! just need new user to del his quote n all good, ta master grow i did try abit harder and found delete brings up a tick box.......i didnt see this before.
> 
> o n apologies in advanced i had no idea that was top secret info!


it aint about it being top secret its about not advertising it on a public forum i known don 5yrs and he dont appreciate that kinda shit.

drama over tho my quote is gone.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Is that a 10 or 6 ltr pot???? Please say.6


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

10L Shawny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh I've just bought 16 6 ltrs pots .... they'll take em back band swap for 10s won't they if I pay the difference Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

I want 12 under 2 ,600s and a 250 mh 10s be sound Yeh????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh I've just bought 16 6 ltrs pots .... they'll take em back band swap for 10s won't they if I pay the difference Lol





shawnybizzle said:


> I want 12 under 2 ,600s and a 250 mh 10s be sound Yeh????


You could well use the 6'rs Shawny, that's a fucking big plant mate. I don't think you realise just how big, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyway kids are sleeping at their aunts so as soon as this joint goes out its trim time for bizzle.fo.shizzle


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it aint about it being top secret its about not advertising it on a public forum i known don 5yrs and he dont appreciate that kinda shit.
> 
> drama over tho my quote is gone.



thanks for the heads up ive only known him 5mins. and for a northerner hes sound as a pound !!




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to newuserlol again.



*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could well use the 6'rs Shawny, that's a fucking big plant mate. I don't think you realise just how big, lol.


Yeh I know I could but in want monsters Lol I can sort of size it up very nice must say


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> for a northerner hes sound as a pound !!


*
*


.........scuse me?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep.....
> 
> View attachment 2782925


i realise how big that 1m sq plant is. wow. n only a 6 week veg! wow is that inc seed/clone time......very impressed n nearly 5 ft very surprised you only got 6 zips

im really loving your grows mate you got any start to fin ere or elsewere??

fucking outstanding canopy management mate, show me a jurno covering that!

you use this technique on all your girls????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

How many times did u top that yorkstar??? Just the once and a good old bottom trim??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I know I could but in want monsters Lol I can sort of size it up very nice must say


Smaller numbers spread out is all ways better mate, if you live there as well you want no more than 9.

Sentencing guidelines start at 9 and under.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i realise how big that 1m sq plant is. wow. n only a 6 week veg! wow is that inc seed/clone time......very impressed n nearly 5 ft very surprised you only got 6 zips
> 
> im really loving your grows mate you got any start to fin ere or elsewere??
> 
> ...


kiss-ass.........


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> .........scuse me?



lool im getting emails mixed up with ere need to slow down on the weed! lol

but come on yorkie i bet them words southern fairy r on the tip of your tongue Nowt personal!!

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Northerners lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> kiss-ass.........


i dont do it often but when i do i go for gold mate!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How many times did u top that yorkstar??? Just the once and a good old bottom trim??


Yeah once, I don't top in the usual sense but I cut out the apical tip to flatten out the top of the plant a couple of days before flip.

It has an entirely different effect on the plant than topping.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> im really loving your grows mate you got any start to fin ere or elsewere??
> 
> fucking outstanding canopy management mate, show me a jurno covering that!
> 
> you use this technique on all your girls????


I do updates here and it usually goes in detail on the other site but I'm getting lazier, the other site defo get's more pictures as standard though.

If I'm only doing a couple and I have the space to let them go wide I'll do it, this next round is a SCROG though I need some cash flow going.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon King check yer Email, PDF's dropping.

Should keep yer head busy for a while!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

That's it Lemon, 5 folders with about 33 books.

Enjoy, if I find any more on the machine I'll send em.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

so what u all getting mongd on tonite?..........................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u all getting mongd on tonite?..........................


hash,vals no booze tho am skint


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

ah man some nice tamz n shit tomoz lad......lol


newuserlol said:


> hash,vals no booze tho am skint


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

think I mite have a little toke later.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u all getting mongd on tonite?..........................


A few of these.....



.......and some pipes.

On a blunt at the mo.


----------



## indikat (Aug 19, 2013)

I m smoking the sativa hash with som diesel an am monged now


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

well I got me bag of bits what was left over.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

well wldnt say bits ......32gram...


imcjayt said:


> well I got me bag of bits what was left over.....View attachment 2783032


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

What does Optimus Prime get when he searches for porn?



A chrome extension.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

how u stop a paki from drowning?......................take ya foot of his head.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man some nice tamz n shit tomoz lad......lol


yeah i no imc i carnt wait for the tamzys aint had proper script ones in ages, can u remember the tamazepam eggs they banned in the uk?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> can u remember the tamazepam eggs they banned in the uk?


I remember them, smack heads used to put em in the microwave and then pin em.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u all getting mongd on tonite?..........................


got meself 12 bottles of fosters gold, and just picked up some Ultimate, its a new strain my mate selling that he grew from dutch passion s33ds, i must say its fuckin lovely

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dutch-passion-seeds-the-ultimate/prod_591.html

but im more looking forward to trying this sativa hash when it arrives 2morro sound amazing from what ive heard in here so far


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

I think that's why they banned em, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

no lol ive never herd of them?......dunno why docs started giving me them in bottle usaly strips......mind u I think must be what the chemist got in stok......dunno......been trying not to take as many lately tho....mind u this smoke been helping me a bit...wld rather have smoke than pills.....


newuserlol said:


> yeah i no imc i carnt wait for the tamzys aint had proper script ones in ages, can u remember the tamazepam eggs they banned in the uk?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no lol ive never herd of them?......dunno why docs started giving me them in bottle usaly strips......mind u I think must be what the chemist got in stok......dunno......been trying not to take as many lately tho....mind u this smoke been helping me a bit...wld rather have smoke than pills.....


they where 20mg tamazepam but like cod liver oil tabs people called them eggs mainly, the gov banned em tho cause people which just drawing the liquid out n jacking em up, i had them off the road bout a year ago from holland.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

fuk me bet that use to mong them lol...20mg on the tabs and im like ive had 20 shandys.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no lol ive never herd of them?......dunno why docs started giving me them in bottle usaly strips......mind u I think must be what the chemist got in stok......dunno......been trying not to take as many lately tho....mind u this smoke been helping me a bit...wld rather have smoke than pills.....


damn right m8 cant beat weed for, pain relief, insomnia, depression, anxiety, stress, arthritis, MS, cancer, etc etc the list is bloody endless all these script pills the docs hit u with are a load of shite and a lot are basically just a placebo where its actually ur mind that make u think they working


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

tru that most shit is sycological......I fukin hate not sleeping tho...lucky if get 4 hours a nite......didn't have tabs tho id be fuked.....had insomnia since was kid..mom use to say id be awake for days and not sleep ......I get more aggravated more than anything...cos I cant just lie there shut my eyes and go to sleep grr..


Garybhoy11 said:


> damn right m8 cant beat weed for, pain relief, insomnia, depression, anxiety, stress, arthritis, MS, cancer, etc etc the list is bloody endless all these script pills the docs hit u with are a load of shite and a lot are basically just a placebo where its actually ur mind that make u think they working


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

tamzepam is not a placebo gbhoy lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

lol shld crush some tamz and snort it see what happens lmaooooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Right time forms joint break god in lobe trimming after about an hour Lol ....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

well I been doing a bit of reading bout this exo.....app the smell ment to be really bad?...even filters strug to get rid of it......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

I was soooooooooooo happy wen I trimmed my last plant lol...not looking 4wd to that again......


shawnybizzle said:


> Right time forms joint break god in lobe trimming after about an hour Lol ....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

fuk me ice were am ya tonite.....quiert...hows them big bushy bitches doing......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I been doing a bit of reading bout this exo.....app the smell ment to be really bad?...even filters strug to get rid of it......



with enough filters ur be fine.

but i do have 16'' of filters lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> tru that most shit is sycological......I fukin hate not sleeping tho...lucky if get 4 hours a nite......didn't have tabs tho id be fuked.....had insomnia since was kid..mom use to say id be awake for days and not sleep ......I get more aggravated more than anything...cos I cant just lie there shut my eyes and go to sleep grr..


i'm the opposite mate i sleep too much cos i smoke so much lol, i struggle to get up in mornings ask rambo he fuckin wakes me up every mornin he calls me lmao



newuserlol said:


> tamzepam is not a placebo gbhoy lmao


i know Tamz aint m8 but a lot of the new shitty tabs they handing out are load of crap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> with enough filters ur be fine.
> 
> but i do have 16'' of filters lol


How much did you pull off that run in how big a tent mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

ive only got 2, 4 inch rhi.....impressive grow there Rambo....bet u was chuffed with that....


newuserlol said:


> with enough filters ur be fine.
> 
> but i do have 16'' of filters lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

lololol...I usually nod of bout 4 5 am then missis gets me up bout 10.....spoke to Rambo meself earlier seems a sound bloke......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i'm the opposite mate i sleep too much cos i smoke so much lol, i struggle to get up in mornings ask rambo he fuckin wakes me up every mornin he calls me lmao
> 
> 
> 
> i know Tamz aint m8 but a lot of the new shitty tabs they handing out are load of crap


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

but yer gary going on bout the tabs......some steds are the same...theres that much fake shit about its unreal....I had some the once fuked me up good cldnt lift me arm cos it was ded for few days......that was injection...tabs bad ones give u the shits lol.........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much did you pull off that run in how big a tent mate?


26oz in ten wks one week veg 8wk flower one wk dry. was a 1.2x1.2 tent


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but yer gary going on bout the tabs......some steds are the same...theres that much fake shit about its unreal....I had some the once fuked me up good cldnt lift me arm cos it was ded for few days......that was injection...tabs bad ones give u the shits lol.........


fink gaz is more talking bout prozac,citalpram etc these shitty placebo anti-depressents


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

fuk me......


newuserlol said:


> 26oz in ten wks one week veg 8wk flower one wk dry. was a 1.2x1.2 tent


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 26oz in ten wks one week veg 8wk flower one wk dry. was a 1.2x1.2 tent


Under 2 600's?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

yer I got them citalopram doc gives them to calm me they fukin shit don't take em......


newuserlol said:


> fink gaz is more talking bout prozac,citalpram etc these shitty placebo anti-depressents


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fink gaz is more talking bout prozac,citalpram etc these shitty placebo anti-depressents


yeah thats the shit im on about the wife been on that many different ones like citalpram, fluoxetine, mirtazapine and all they do is make her feel sick but fuck all else


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;DyM3MZL9l6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyM3MZL9l6s[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;W7YigWZJ7Ps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7YigWZJ7Ps[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Yorkshireman again.



*


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

funny as fuk he is....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

since popping theyve widenend to the point they gotta come outa ther trays fuksake,


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

hello me bitches, few pics to share with the boyos, fuckin work again getting old now, anyway good to have the cash for all it lasts. new filter arrived, and fan, decent, get it setup tomorrow when i get some screws n shit, these plants been vegged under 250, so far, so flipping on sunday or maybe even just fuckin flip when i get me new fan setup, but need to go get some bloom nutes, and 2 pots 15L+.



jesus those rvk's are light as a mofo aint they, my 4 inch budget shyte is heavier than this 5 inch monster hhaaa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

ya dont need bloom kodde, totally overrated,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

@Ice know anyone that wants to buy a sky hd box?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> damn right m8 cant beat weed for, pain relief, insomnia, depression, anxiety, stress, arthritis, MS, cancer, etc etc the list is bloody endless all these script pills the docs hit u with are a load of shite and a lot are basically just a placebo where its actually ur mind that make u think they working


they make money from all the legal drugs that fuck you up, but say they do different, they also make a bit of money importing weed blah blah, but it all comes down to, you cant make a 20 mg tablet of shyte, but you CAN grow unlimited medicine for a very small startup, and small electric price, which i might add is a piss take also, i actually believe weed was put here to stop us getting bored, and to help us in minor pain, and not just physical pain


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ya dont need bloom kodde, totally overrated,


ill pick up a 7 quid bottle for all it costs, and a peace of mind, mind u i might just repot and flip em, wont need bloom for first 2 weeks anyway, suppose i can wait till payday for bloom.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I been doing a bit of reading bout this exo.....app the smell ment to be really bad?...even filters strug to get rid of it......


go buy a bag of it, leave it open, leave ur house come back in 4 hours, and the room its sat in will stink, lets say u can smell it down the street 5 blocxks of flats away, and thats him smoking it inside with windows closed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @Ice know anyone that wants to buy a sky hd box?


 dunno matey just rip the hdd out, u get more for the terra ones, i just paid a tenner for the 500 one, so......



iiKode said:


> ill pick up a 7 quid bottle for all it costs, and a peace of mind, mind u i might just repot and flip em, wont need bloom for first 2 weeks anyway, suppose i can wait till payday for bloom.


 yeh suppose i forget your just a couple plants, fuk buying boost for mine, il use out the budcandy and big bud then go ontop topmax bloom or w/eva, not go the money for cann boost just yet


thining im either gunna have to do sum seirous trimming or take the pots outa ther trays goz the size of em ther far t wide


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno matey just rip the hdd out, u get more for the terra ones, i just paid a tenner for the 500 one, so......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see mine in 3 weeks gonna be massive blad, repot and a final lolipop and ill be set, also gotta get that 16 inch fan screwed to the ceiling should be fun.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @Ice know anyone that wants to buy a sky hd box?


what strains you running?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what strains you running?


Nothing atm, getting set bk up again in the next few weeks


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what happened?


are u ready for a long story lmao sae is the most unlucky fucker ive known lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

lol no im getting ready for bed lol, in a nutshell.....????

wtf is it with u lott appearing offline all the time?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh just had me a nice smokkkkkkkkkkkkeeeee.........


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

http://potlocker.net/kick-ass-2/2013/0fea2aa29.html

kick ass 2 for me nite ladies! <<<( the lemons getting far to comfortable!!)>>>


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lol no im getting ready for bed lol, in a nutshell.....????
> 
> wtf is it with u lott appearing offline all the time?


most set it to appear offline.... some of us get far to many pms begging for clones lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh just had me a nice smokkkkkkkkkkkkeeeee.........


u have been corrupted u wasn't even a smoker till this crop lol taste so much nicer tho when its free lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> most set it to appear offline.... some of us get far to many pms begging for clones lol


what?? whats that??? you wana gimmie some clones?? for free?? well alright then! itd be rude to say no! lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

all theaimntops and ripe buds


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

yer man I must say Rambo...I like my shit............


newuserlol said:


> u have been corrupted u wasn't even a smoker till this crop lol taste so much nicer tho when its free lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what?? whats that??? you wana gimmie some clones?? for free?? well alright then! itd be rude to say no! lol


yahman, keep gettin these pms like how to grow, what nutes to use, have you got any clones, how to germinate, suppose it comes with dat internet fame yaknow what am sayin blad, i do try to reply to some of my minions but not all get a reply

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

did u get my pm?.................lmaoooooooooo.....soz im fuked.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what?? whats that??? you wana gimmie some clones?? for free?? well alright then! itd be rude to say no! lol



yeah my free is 50-60 per clone paid in bitcoins cause i dnt know you lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2783268all theaimntops and ripe buds


no mercy for the chest of drawers lmfao, im the same, bet the missus goes feel, look what you done to my nice set of drawers, ahhh shap ya slag!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2783268all theaimntops and ripe buds


??????dont you dry them in the dark?????????


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> did u get my pm?.................lmaoooooooooo.....soz im fuked.....


me yes mate ur a fucking star i look forward to it...


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah my free is 50-60 per clone paid in bitcoins cause i dnt know you lol


yeah same, my prices bout the same, cuz am bathin in exo psyco and livers all feckin day blad


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ??????dont you dry them in the dark?????????


he takes blues, the bedrooms allways dark mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 19, 2013)

my bedrooms nice and dark...nice bit of pussy in there 2.......................I just cant be fukin arsed..................


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my bedrooms nice and dark...nice bit of pussy in there 2.......................I just cant be fukin arsed..................


stick her ontop


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my bedrooms nice and dark...nice bit of pussy in there 2.......................I just cant be fukin arsed..................


give her my number i got a big cock can prove with pics lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah my free is 50-60 per clone paid in bitcoins cause i dnt know you lol


lol ill never get em then if i could work out bit coins id be high as a kite from some far off hash right now from the road.

im good anyways i was only joking i've just aquired some banging genetics to keep me going for a while!!

and im sure ive only ever had a score bag of the exo once wen a mate came back from birmingham.

was very light green but stunk to high heavens spesh when smoked! i assume youll be holding onto it for a while?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

i fuckng swear dominos is only open till 5am where i am to make me fat the cunts...........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> give her my number i got a big cock can prove with pics lmao


im 19 years old, can hold a stiffy longer than any of you'se and ill go rapid, maybe not 50 inches like arman over here but ill have her all night, just finish up with shawns and ill get onto it mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> im 19 years old, can hold a stiffy longer than any of you'se and ill go rapid, maybe not 50 inches like arman over here but ill have her all night, just finish up with shawns and ill get onto it mate.


yeah but u carnt afford vigra n good coke, on top of that and my monster shes in for the night of her life, can u touch your nose with your tongue too? i can lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah but u carnt afford vigra n good coke, on top of that and my monster shes in for the night of her life, can u touch your nose with your tongue too? i can lmao


you forgot, i can afford viagra, and can get it any time i want, 4 quid a pill, im also more handsomer than you, i may not be able to touch me nose with my tounge, but i can see my cock when i look down.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> you forgot, i can afford viagra, and can get it any time i want, 4 quid a pill, im also more handsomer than you, i may not be able to touch me nose with my tounge, but i can see my cock when i look down.


got precription v's in the cupboard n high grade coke when i want it u got 6 stone pushing in that 3 incher i got 16 pushing in a 9 inches lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got precription v's in the cupboard n high grade coke when i want it u got 6 stone pushing in that 3 incher i got 16 pushing in a 9 inches lmao


6.4 actually, you forgot im a milfs wet dream yaknow what am sayin bladd


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> 6.4 actually, you forgot im a milfs wet dream yaknow what am sayin bladd


your more a gilfs wetdream kode milfs want real men lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your more a gilfs wetdream kode milfs want real men lol


cam on you cant, am from landan, my clear accent and being super polite, will get me more minge than you could dream of. least im still banging hot dirty 19 year olds, thats something youd have to pay for


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> cam on you cant, am from landan, my clear accent and being super polite, will get me more minge than you could dream of. least im still banging hot dirty 19 year olds, thats something youd have to pay for


im 30 odd kode i carnt be arsed with a young girl who just lies on her back i like that dirty shit lol and ur age girls aint got a clue 90% anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

Sambo how much for some v's need emnwith these blueys lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im 30 odd kode i carnt be arsed with a young girl who just lies on her back i like that dirty shit lol and ur age girls aint got a clue 90% anyway


they dont need a clue for what im doin to em ffs, you never had those wild 20 somethings? i got a shag on a park bench, an i only knew her for like an hour before hand, never saw her again after that tho, she was wantin me cock in the hallway of a community centre.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

iiKode said:


> they dont need a clue for what im doin to em ffs, you never had those wild 20 somethings? i got a shag on a park bench, an i only knew her for like an hour before hand, never saw her again after that tho, she was wantin me cock in the hallway of a community centre.


mate i dont do park bench's lmao i take my time with a lady...........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mate i dont do park bench's lmao i take my time with a lady...........


i also do the same, but you dont say no, and risk a 2 hour bus journey home for her to fall assleep or something, take it while its ripe i say, but then theres those wine n dine girls, reraly cant be arsed with em tbh, personal preference, i like to ask a girl out, get to know her buy going out, then when i invite her round to watch a movie with a few drinks, i expect to have her lips round my cock before the firs hour of the movie.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

dont get me wrong tho i love me slags but slags in the bedroom noway else.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont get me wrong tho i love me slags but slags in the bedroom noway else.


i remember this one girl at a house party, jeeeez, she lived next door to the partying house, first time she saw me i knew it, and she had a boyfriend aswell, but i got a good shag before i were even drunk, and woke up to a good shag aswell, went down for a drink in me boxers, and relized she lived with her parents ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2013)

ALL TJE TRIM.AND SCOSSOR HASH AND YEH I dry on the dak that's camera flash goodnight nimmfuckedn


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

itll be light 2 moz.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2783391View attachment 2783392View attachment 2783394 ALL TJE TRIM.AND SCOSSOR HASH AND YEH I dry on the dak that's camera flash goodnight nimmfuckedn


fan leafs aint really trim lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 19, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fan leafs aint really trim lol


alot of me fanleaves had trichs on the closest quarter to the bud last round, ever had that or isit just me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fan leafs aint really trim lol


That's is not fan leaf Lol I've a nug bucket full a them cunts!!!!! That's good trim there Niven clean and frosty as fuck Lol can't wait to make some hash.....And u VM never answered me hownmuc for Viagra????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

bit a blue dream . And thats fan leaf Rambo ya mong.Lol gonna buy my machine and bags today whoooooooooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Dian3men said:


> Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.



I'll start with a fuck off we grow ya knob head


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning all

I see bizzle has taken the new lad under his wing lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Can the receiver's let me know when the fairy has flutterd past


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's is not fan leaf Lol I've a nug bucket full a them cunts!!!!! That's good trim there Niven clean and frosty as fuck Lol can't wait to make some hash.....And u VM never answered me hownmuc for Viagra????


i can get proper prescription stuff me old ,man has had a few heart attacks and the y give em to him monthly, his missus is needing a hip op i dont think they fuck anymore lol he gives em to me when i see him or does them tenner for four, these are the pifizer ones tho real mcoy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Easy sae alright man ? Lol just decided I been too nice on here any any bullshit posts are getting it now Lol and fuck me do these blueys make u snappy lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae alright man ? Lol just decided I been too nice on here any any bullshit posts are getting it now Lol and fuck me do these blueys make u snappy lmao


shut up ya cunt lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i can get proper prescription stuff me old ,man has had a few heart attacks and the y give em to him monthly, his missus is needing a hip op i dont think they fuck anymore lol he gives em to me when i see him or does them tenner for four, these are the pifizer ones tho real mcoy.


Sound well as u get em free send me 2 boxes and I'll send u a box of mine???? The Mrs is moaninnat me at night when I'm.benzod up and can't be arsed to do nowt Lol.......my man had em cheap sold em all in days lmao there must be a lotta limo dicks about lol

Oh so.cows.head want some now lmao remember I gotta killer head lock lmao that's if I could fit it in me arms Lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawn i love kellogs mwahaha, and that wee bit o weed aint bad, just rolling a doob the now, but smells pretty good, nice an fruity dnt it.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound well as u get em free send me 2 boxes and I'll send u a box of mine???? The Mrs is moaninnat me at night when I'm.benzod up and can't be arsed to do nowt Lol.......my man had em cheap sold em all in days lmao there must be a lotta limo dicks about lol


i only got a box meself mate, ill try when i see him next but carnt promise, they are 2 a penny on the road.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can the receiver's let me know when the fairy has flutterd past


Will do mate, is it normal post or signed for? Just so i know whether to listen out for it or not lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Was gonna leave a bar in there for u to munch on u looks like u needs it  told ya UB would like it mate that's fuck all mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae alright man ? Lol just decided I been too nice on here any any bullshit posts are getting it now Lol and fuck me do these blueys make u snappy lmao


 lol wait till you have been here 2-3 years then it REALLY starts getting annoying lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Will do mate, is it normal post or signed for? Just so i know whether to listen out for it or not lol


What U on about???????? Lol just standar fairy lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was gonna leave a bar in there for u to munch on u looks like u needs it  told ya UB would like it mate that's fuck all mate


urs should come with the normal fairy, fuckin grumpy bitch, suppos i wouldnt be happy if i was delivering at halkf 8 spec delivery every feckin day, jesus, she almost tripped over all the sand in her vag


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Will do mate, is it normal post or signed for? Just so i know whether to listen out for it or not lol


post? wtfmate whos sendin what? never heard of any trading on this thread. no sir


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i only got a box meself mate, ill try when i see him next but carnt promise, they are 2 a penny on the road.


Ok mate nice one even just a single would do fo when in gotta sort her out if I been naughty on the blueys lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What U on about???????? Lol just standar fairy lmao


Cool coz im in court at lunchtime with the monkey cunt so gotta leave here bout 10, really cant be arsed with wearing a suit n shit, try tokeep that kinda behaviour to weddings n funerals lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool coz im in court at lunchtime with the monkey cunt so gotta leave here bout 10, really cant be arsed with wearing a suit n shit, try tokeep that kinda behaviour to weddings n funerals lol


Yehnungot no worrys mate shell be waiting for ya? Get the suit on mate you know how them sort of folk look down on people go in suited and booted mate looking the bollocks lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

saerimmner said:


> cool coz im in court at lunchtime with the monkey cunt so gotta leave here bout 10, really cant be arsed with wearing a suit n shit, try tokeep that kinda behaviour to weddings n funerals lol


1 million dullahs


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehnungot no worrys mate shell be waiting for ya? Get the suit on mate you know how them sort of folk look down on people go in suited and booted mate looking the bollocks lol


with mirror sunglasses and walk slomo while takin em off as soon as u get into the court room, take notice of ur highness judge


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> urs should come with the normal fairy, fuckin grumpy bitch, suppos i wouldnt be happy if i was delivering at halkf 8 spec delivery every feckin day, jesus, she almost tripped over all the sand in her vag


She wants to feckin hurry up the slag thisnfairys getting bummed like your mam dry with sand mwahahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> with mirror sunglasses and walk slomo while takin em off as soon as u get into the court room, take notice of ur highness judge


Pmsl funny man hahahahahahaha


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> She wants to feckin hurry up the slag thisnfairys getting bummed like your mam dry with sand mwahahahahahaha


my mum has cancer, not funny mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> my mum has cancer, not funny mate.


Fuck off with that shit I've fell for that before u cunt

Please say she hasn't ........


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck off with that shit I've fell for that before u cunt
> 
> Please say she hasn't ........


ffs, yeah we used to do it at school, fuckin funny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

sorry couldn't help myself here's Betty and Winnie Lol  the drying room lolm


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2783760 sorry couldn't help myself here's Betty and Winnie Lol View attachment 2783761View attachment 2783762 the drying room lolm


more lst, fishing weights and line, they are gonna be over that fence ffs


can you do any close ups?

thats fuckin amazing that bush, its gonna actually be massif


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

she shore is a lovely looking plant bizz, ur fairy landed yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Aaahhhhhhh fuck it IVs sorted I met with the neighbour anyway he's all good about it man so let the bitches grow plus its about flip time soon can see em stretching everyday its beautiful Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Not yet mate still waiting so I've had on have a joint already. Lol I'm waiting eagerly lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aaahhhhhhh fuck it IVs sorted I met with the neighbour anyway he's all good about it man so let the bitches grow plus its about flip time soon can see em stretching everyday its beautiful Lol


is that pm on the lower middle section?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeh ill try n get some close ups wjatbunwant em.of stalks nnshit and leaves????


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not yet mate still waiting so I've had on have a joint already. Lol I'm waiting eagerly lol


 u wanker u was spose to wait to have a sativa first..........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

gotta give imc a shout out the man no's how to package large parcels and is true to his word.

niceone geezer.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Pm Lol.prooooooooooooos don't get that shit.mate  theyngoodnenough got u can tell I'm bored lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2783772View attachment 2783773View attachment 2783774View attachment 2783775View attachment 2783776View attachment 2783777View attachment 2783778View attachment 2783779
> View attachment 2783779
> 
> Pm Lol.prooooooooooooos don't get that shit.mate  theyngoodnenough got u can tell I'm bored lol


''my special delivery guy is always 9.30am'' you cursed yourself lol bet he turns up ten to one now lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

50mg of tamzepam and a glass of milk breakfast of champions lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeh can feel this hash rushing to my head very nice top marks 

I'd say better than the double 00.making my head rush proper tackle.mate the fucking.bollocks to fair


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice fat Sativa joint to wake myself up mmmmm fucking lovely


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning boys.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

i aint got much sativa experience and that hash i found amazing never really been stoned like that.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning boys.


Morning Yorkie how goes it today?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint got much sativa experience and that hash i found amazing never really been stoned like that.


Same mate not smoked much pure Sativa but fuck me I've been missing out, this shit is da bomb lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Easy yorkstar glad ton hear has arrived my phones been cut off AGAIN lol

Think.the bubbas are dome aswell everything's receding just gonna scope em now see what the crack is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning Yorkie how goes it today?


Not 3 bad mate, waiting on the fairy with an Exo snip and then I've got fuck all to do all day.

Mind I've got a CD player to fit in the car at my Dad's, depending what time the fairy calls by I might go get that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep 3 more days Max and they getting chopped too..just the mains again tho let the pops fatten and ripen up a bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not 3 bad mate, waiting on the fairy with an Exo snip and then I've got fuck all to do all day.
> 
> Mind I've got a CD player to fit in the car at my Dad's, depending what time the fairy calls by I might go get that.


my fairy brought me a nice bit of sativa hash this morning so im gonna sit and get baked till i need to go to work at 5


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

Awake...high...put money in bank....now on to Herbies!


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my fairy brought me a nice bit of sativa hash this morning so im gonna sit and get baked till i need to go to work at 5



Fuckin plan...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

anyone needing a Aeroponics system? ive got this Panda GHE system thats taking up space in my loft and want it gone, looking to sell it or swap for £75 or some nice smoke.

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4646.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my fairy brought me a nice bit of sativa hash this morning


I think we should all chip in and buy the fairy a new pair of Dr Martens, she's getting quite busy lately.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Okfcu4UqKAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okfcu4UqKAg[/video]

happy smokin...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

no probs lad....glad it got to you and all is good matey........


newuserlol said:


> gotta give imc a shout out the man no's how to package large parcels and is true to his word.
> 
> niceone geezer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 20, 2013)

.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 20, 2013)

One Direction marketing in Cardiff......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

well I got carpets to fit down motherinlaws....catch ya later....................


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

morning limp dicked pakki shaggers, yes they do but the armpit is stronger if ya need a real spicey treat, good to hear imc u helpin out wiv breakfast treats.......well wat a morning, dropped the wife an kids off ...mrs puts a tune on in tha car and it triggers an ecstasy rush, haven't had any for 7 years .....still buzzing I get to the grow shop fiddling about round the car an I see a big African standing 6 foot away wanking himself lookin at me...like a gay spoof tarzan film with me in the pot getting cooked and jizzed on.....anyways being high I laughed and carried on with my business., if the kids were with me ...different response, dirty cunt is the whole world turning fuking gay or wat


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 20, 2013)

Fuck me Stranrar Is a shit hole lol. Fucking only place within 10 miles of where I'm stayin I can get a signal!
any way how's tricks ladies?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 20, 2013)

Yorki totally forgot I was going away yesterday soon as I get bk ill get that sent straight to ya pal


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

just had a old mate moaning at me bout that sativa hash said he want to go sleep at night not be all wired, some people aint got a fuckin clue.

i known him 25yr but told the cunt joking like any more moaning hes going on the blacklist lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Well.gotta say Ice is a fecking life saver for my goodies off him this morning and yes just sat me through cleaning my laptop.....good man! If it wasn't for him in think the lappy would be half way down the garden now in bits lmao ......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2013)

going away for 2 days again guys, to the beach! be cush, no worrys shwney hope u like, it is what it is m8 nowt special a letdown tbh but what can ya do!!! fuk it.,...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just had a old mate moaning at me bout that sativa hash said he want to go sleep at night not be all wired, some people aint got a fuckin clue.
> 
> i known him 25yr but told the cunt joking like any more moaning hes going on the blacklist lol


Some people have no taste lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 20, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yorki totally forgot I was going away yesterday soon as I get bk ill get that sent straight to ya pal



..............


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

fuk me those psychos are hungry.....in 29 l smart pots 9 days since flip....every watering is a feed....this is what they had today....6ml/l biobizz grow, 1ml/l biobizz bloom pinch Epsom salts, deffo cant follow any charts with these monsters, its read the leaves or they will fall


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

with the exos vegging I took clones from top down which rooted and are now in veg, then I took from the bottom up to lollipop, they have a grow zone consisting of about 8-10 heads, they will get peeled out of their pots and put into no 7 29l smarties with very strong flowering soil and fed to fuk on biobizz finishing off with ripen....I fully expect to yield 10 + oz as they are already outgunning the usual growth and feed rate for a 10 ozer


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> with the exos vegging I took clones from top down which rooted and are now in veg, then I took from the bottom up to lollipop, they have a grow zone consisting of about 8-10 heads, they will get peeled out of their pots and put into no 7 29l smarties with very strong flowering soil and fed to fuk on biobizz finishing off with ripen....I fully expect to yield 10 + oz as they are already outgunning the usual growth and feed rate for a 10 ozer


wouldnt suprise me at all, with a long veg time not even that long, ive pulled ten oz from a 3wk vegged under 1200 with 3 other plants exo, grown right which i dont see how anybody carnt? she can really yield, same with the other two but abit longer flower time, exo has been known for many years as the most commercial clone-only.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey all, back from court, monkey didnt bother turning up n case got laughed out of court in less than 2 mins lol

No fairy today


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

@newuser you got a pic of that cake that ya threw up a few pages back? an who is it thats selling it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

all boxed up holes in each end fan blowing on em lids are shut now is this the proper way then????

Just realised I typed shit lids lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

why are you closing the lids, you want mold?, or are the lids just "shit".....not sure. lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> why are you closing the lids, you want mold?, or are the lids just "shit".....not sure. lol.


No I just mean I've closed the tops of the boxes so light don't get in


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

well ive got 5 min to sit on me arse chill with a brew n cig....


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

I would worry less about light and more about mold with them being inside closed boxes (even with little holes in the end and a fan blowing on em). Light is not going to degrade them that much if anything. Traditional MJ growing regions have been drying their gear in the open sun for decades. I would keep the lid open with a fan blowing against them and not directly on the buds.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Fuck the CIG roll a j [email protected] newuzer cant believe your made moaned about the sat hash.........is he mad???? I gave a missis a joint of it this morning she feckin loves it Lol..had to hide it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Ill open em up then Cuz there dense and indefo don't want mold


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2783984 all boxed up holes in each end fan blowing on em lids are shut now is this the proper way then????
> 
> Just realised I typed shit lids lmao


Perfect looks pro! 

So long as the air goes in and can come out. You'll be fine the cardboard will also help suck moisture out of buds.

What do your buds feel like? Wet? Spongey? Crispy?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> I would worry less about light and more about mold with them being inside closed boxes (even with little holes in the end and a fan blowing on em). Light is not going to degrade them that much if anything. Traditional MJ growing regions have been drying their gear in the open sun for decades. I would keep the lid open with a fan blowing against them and not directly on the buds.


I'm afraid I have to disagree total darkness for best results. Traditional mj regions when people are cropping at least 50plus plants haven't got the time to treat bud well. Also in their sir countries climates drying properly is difficult. im sure we've all seen bundles of BUD drying in barns all tied together, it's not exactly given the best of care. Most traditional mj regions grow the plants for the hash, not the bud.


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I'm afraid I have to disagree total darkness for best results. Traditional mj regions when people are cropping at least 50plus plants haven't got the time to treat bud well. Also in their sir countries climates drying properly is difficult. im sure we've all seen bundles of BUD drying in barns all tied together, it's not exactly given the best of care. Most traditional mj regions grow the plants for the hash, not the bud.


lmfao, DST always gives very good advice.......at lemon each to their own but I dry in my tent above the lights due to convenience and smell and little risk of mold


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Cmom ladsndont fuck me head up Lol buds feel dense nut spongy and gooey I've opened the lids a little for mor air flow. Not much light gets in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

I've read total darkness is best !!! But the light only degrades about 1-2% of the THC


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

bizzles hash stash Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/home

Skip to 55mins 

This sweating method is the method I use and recommended to bizzle, as I know it's quick and works. Over the years I've dried buds all dif ways. When I started I would hang a crop in the veg tent with the new girls to dry.!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

That links wrong mate I think


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> lmfao, DST always gives very good advice.......at lemon each to their own but I dry in my tent above the lights due to convenience and smell and little risk of mold


I'm not saying his advice is wrong there's all diff ways.

when we are drying we are removing moisture and this has to be done evenly, it makes sense to me to sweat the buds and draw that inside moisture out, then to cure (like ripening a tomato) I always end up with rock hard slightly spongey nugs this way n never over dried crispy shit!

Like I said I've tried a fair few ways and after spending 3months of my life growing this shit I want the best poss taste (he says this running dwc lol)

If you ain't tried the sweat method what have you got to loose. Just because you've cut them slags down it don't mean the hard works over!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That links wrong mate I think


http://youtu.be/tGqNEm4NQ-k

Skip to 55mins sorry I'm on a tablet

This ain't ya first crop is it biz if not I urge you to try the vid method and see what you think compared to sponge Bob drying lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

feel free to diagree lad. I dry my buds in my grow room (outside the actual light area), but I do go in there and turn lights on and sit and have a smoke so spend say, a couple of hours a day with the lights on. I think light glowing on your buds is far better than them being in a box without light and a few holes on the side (to me that's moldbait!). To do it this way with a closed box I would suggest that Shawny has a small extractor fan inside the box pulling fresh air in and letting stale air out (if he wants to proceed with keeping the lid closed.) Or just stays out of the room they are in and keep the lights off!!





Lemon king said:


> I'm afraid I have to disagree total darkness for best results. Traditional mj regions when people are cropping at least 50plus plants haven't got the time to treat bud well. Also in their sir countries climates drying properly is difficult. im sure we've all seen bundles of BUD drying in barns all tied together, it's not exactly given the best of care. Most traditional mj regions grow the plants for the hash, not the bud.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> feel free to diagree lad. I dry my buds in my grow room (outside the actual light area), but I do go in there and turn lights on and sit and have a smoke so spend say, a couple of hours a day with the lights on. I think light glowing on your buds is far better than them being in a box without light and a few holes on the side (to me that's moldbait!). To do it this way with a closed box I would suggest that Shawny has a small extractor fan inside the box pulling fresh air in and letting stale air out (if he wants to proceed with keeping the lid closed.) Or just stays out of the room they are in and keep the lights off!!


The extractor fan would be ideal !!!

What do you think on the method in the vid?? I'm surprised you all dry like that, may be it's the dirt but when I dry like that I end up with crispy grass smelling weed.

And it's about as strong as street shit!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

4-5 days hanging in a 50%rh environment at room temperature, 3 days in a paper bag, jarred and burped for 2 weeks to cure....my nugs will smash yer grannies windaes, lol. Sweat and drying seem to me to be a juxtaposition!And I am still here, no need to talk about me like I am not "his", is that like "she" the cats mother, lol.




Lemon king said:


> I'm not saying his advice is wrong there's all diff ways.
> 
> when we are drying we are removing moisture and this has to be done evenly, it makes sense to me to sweat the buds and draw that inside moisture out, then to cure (like ripening a tomato) I always end up with rock hard slightly spongey nugs this way n never over dried crispy shit!
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> http://youtu.be/tGqNEm4NQ-k
> 
> Skip to 55mins sorry I'm on a tablet
> 
> This ain't ya first crop is it biz if not I urge you to try the vid method and see what you think compared to sponge Bob drying lol


No its not first crop unused to dry inn an wardrobe but now there's a veg tent there Lol simply have non room.to dry


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> http://youtu.be/tGqNEm4NQ-k
> 
> Skip to 55mins sorry I'm on a tablet
> 
> This ain't ya first crop is it biz if not I urge you to try the vid method and see what you think compared to sponge Bob drying lol


croc of shit, poorly grown bud and the geeza cant trim for shit, then PLASTIC bin liner........ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Havnt got a spare extractor well 2 for that matter lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> 4-5 days hanging in a 50%rh environment at room temperature, 3 days in a paper bag, jarred and burped for 2 weeks to cure....my nugs will smash yer grannies windaes, lol. Sweat and drying seem to me to be a juxtaposition!And I am still here, no need to talk about me like I am not "his", is that like "she" the cats mother, lol.


LOL apologies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

The way I dry.is usually in the wardrobe hanging wait about 4 days put em in paper bags roll.the ends up and just turn em and open em up everyday make sure alls OK and it always is


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> croc of shit, poorly grown bud and the geeza cant trim for shit, then PLASTIC bin liner........ffs


yea the vids old but it'd the technique that's important.

Try summink New or Dont up to you mate


----------



## j4tt (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone in the UK had any experience with grow kit king tents? thinking about buying one. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Grow-Kit-King-Hydroponics?clk_rvr_id=512206835221


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

This sativa hash is the bollocks man don't know whether its placebo effect but damn I love this shit


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> 4-5 days hanging in a 50%rh environment at room temperature, 3 days in a paper bag, jarred and burped for 2 weeks to cure....my nugs will smash yer grannies windaes, lol. Sweat and drying seem to me to be a juxtaposition!And I am still here, no need to talk about me like I am not "his", is that like "she" the cats mother, lol.


I have the same method but its usually 2 days in paper bag ....it jus seems to give the best flavour after the 2 week cure, the commercial stuff doesn't get the cure anymore due to financial needs


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The way I dry.is usually in the wardrobe hanging wait about 4 days put em in paper bags roll.the ends up and just turn em and open em up everyday make sure alls OK and it always is


I hope I'm not pushing this method onto you, and I'm not trying to start, I've just found this method to work best!

When my next harvest is down I may send some samples about (if there wanted) and you can tell me what you think of it!! At least I know you Lott won't hold back!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

j4tt said:


> Has anyone in the UK had any experience with grow kit king tents? thinking about buying one. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Grow-Kit-King-Hydroponics?clk_rvr_id=512206835221


With my experience with tents incant wait to fuck em off.and build my room Lol..tours be better off building a little room...but they are very handy done me well for 2 yr but time to upgrade


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

j4tt said:


> Has anyone in the UK had any experience with grow kit king tents? thinking about buying one. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Grow-Kit-King-Hydroponics?clk_rvr_id=512206835221



Well worth the money even Just for one grow. If you yield 6zips at 250 a zip that start up cost is nothing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I hope I'm not pushing this method onto you, and I'm not trying to start, I've just found this method to work best!
> 
> When my next harvest is down I may send some samples about (if there wanted) and you can tell me what you think of it!! At least I know you Lott won't hold back!


I'll try an oz or so your method see what I think to it .it makes sense to me .don't worry I always do what in wanna do anyway but i will try it on a couple of oz


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

I would only ever put my buds in a plastic bag if I felt they were drying unevenly. That's why I use paper bags after the initial dry. Then the whole point of jarring and curing with burping after is to even out the cure. 

And PAlease, spongy bob nugs....sheesh!


EDIT: Ok, last thing on the subject....

http://www.hightimes.com/view/strongest-strains-2013

Slide no 19, yes, I grew that and made the cross......I have a slight clue about what I am doing.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok cool I await your results


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

How i always do hang then paper.bags but I'm.gonna try a.little.tour method.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea I had to go for a tent too....it's the only way if you're renting. I already wrecked a landlady's cupboard - and thought it best not to again.

Plus I have this handy-man proficiency:


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Tbh I dried that critical in my flower tent and that was sound


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> I would only ever put my buds in a plastic bag if I felt they were drying unevenly. That's why I use paper bags after the initial dry. Then the whole point of jarring and curing with burping after is to even out the cure.
> 
> And PAlease, spongy bob nugs....sheesh!



I think "my" vid method is done mainly in the states, hence them CONSTANTLY running out of Turkey bags come croptober!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tbh I dried that critical in my flower tent and that was sound



Go for what works for you. Like I said maybe some samples will be sent out, and you can tell me what you think.

Variety is the spice of life!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

its all personal preference at the end of the day what works well for sum1 can worknshit for the next man its all in how the particular goes about his methods.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shawnybizzle again.





*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Id say the beat tent is the gorilla tent it can extent n shit and the walls are 3x thicker than any other tent...feckin all I might as well sell. It for em lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shawnybizzle again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

Does anyone else find their buds dry a little too fast in the tent?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Awww ya joking that's wank I was hoping.ud have it for after all that shit shame 2morra defo


It happens mate dont sweat it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Just checked on clones all look fine apart from the 1 I really want Lol..trims about dry a few more hour and its ready for the freezer until my machine and bags arrive


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Cheers DST safe fam a lam lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

well fuk me if I aint had a stresfull morning fitting carpets......come back to feed plants....what do I fuking do......knok the ph down over.....well stuffs like acid went all over me nut bottles so what did I do......put them on the fuking carpit......big mistake..............burned right thru it.....missis wernt to happy...now ive got to buy a new carpet lol.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

go on guys.....call me a TWAT......ill let u off this once.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

well I dried in my tent...hanged above my lights so they was lower than the buds and was just like the heat rising that was drying them......but I think it took some of the smell and taist away as a friend commented on....think it dryed it a bit 2 quick......but fukit still good weed all day.....next time im gonna dry in dark witg extractor sucking all the moist air out.....


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well fuk me if I aint had a stresfull morning fitting carpets......come back to feed plants....what do I fuking do......knok the ph down over.....well stuffs like acid went all over me nut bottles so what did I do......put them on the fuking carpit......big mistake...........View attachment 2784082...burned right thru it.....missis wernt to happy...now ive got to buy a new carpet lol.........


I feel ya my ph down is super strong I had some on my fingers rubbed my mouth N now have a nice big scar from it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep.big man think we've all done it Lol I spilt bout half a bottle. All over me cobourds and draws Lol missis not happy Lol.. I acted fast tho son wasn't too bad Lol shits like paint stripper lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure ya volumes up.....

[video=youtube;8capiur3kAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8capiur3kAU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Loved the weed plants at the start Lol could uni imagine the amount u could grow in there phew


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

jumpers are class....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

For all yous that dry in total darkness, when yous have a bag of weed do ye's hide it from the light too....roll joints in the dark and all?? When they say the light degrades thc I reckon the mean grow lights/sunlight etc. and I ain't ball licking either but after flickin thru these last page I'd be with DST on this one, I'd be more worried about the mold


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=vimeo;72614087]http://vimeo.com/72614087[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

yer man was all over me arms and shit didn't realise what it was until id found the ph bottle on its side.....had to wash me self down in shower and all me bottles n shit ha ha ....


Lemon king said:


> I feel ya my ph down is super strong I had some on my fingers rubbed my mouth N now have a nice big scar from it.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

I want 1..............


Saerimmner said:


> [video=vimeo;72614087]http://vimeo.com/72614087[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

lolnyes you are


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> *For all yous that dry in total darkness,* *when yous have a bag of weed do ye's hide it from the light too....roll joints in the dark and all*?? *When they say the light degrades thc* I reckon *they mean* grow lights/*sunlight* etc. and I ain't ball licking either but after flickin thru these last page I'd be with DST on this one, *I'd be more worried about the mold*


i'm not sure why everyone's so worried about mould?? with good air flow you will never see it. we don't have high humidity in the uk in general. the only possible way i can conceive you'd get mold is if you keep colas such as my one in my avi whole and dont break them up. n they only reason they might mold is because they so big and dense!

the purpose of the darkness is so that sunlight does not degrade thc at all, why would you even want to loose 1-2% i also believe the darkness helps convert the present thc to a more psychoactive form.

after the bud has been dried and cured then all that has degraded will, so yes you can have the light on when you roll a joint.

will wait for bizzles results and if he follows the vid to the T and he doesn't see an improvement in taste and strength ill leave rui for good! thats how much i think it works and makes a difference!!


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it's because of the constant high humidity in this part of the world....apparently it's 95% in my county at present. Crazy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Like lemon said all the big fat ones pull open a bit son they air out ...I've never had mold on my plants had it on a wall but powder and mildrew spray sorted that


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah get rid of that shit; breathed it one winter and my lungs are fucked since. Damp is cunt asbestos.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i'm not sure why everyone's so worried about mould?? with good air flow you will never see it. we don't have high humidity in the uk in general. the only possible way i can conceive you'd get mold is if you keep colas such as my one in my avi whole and dont break them up. n they only reason they might mold is because they so big and dense!
> 
> the purpose of the darkness is so that sunlight does not degrade thc at all, why would you even want to loose 1-2% i also believe the darkness helps convert the present thc to a more psychoactive form.
> 
> ...


Im talkin about the ducking box shawny built u bellend, I'd reckon if he left that the way it was an left the bud in ther there's a higher chance of mold?? No?? Not much air in there an dosent cardboard suck up moisture? So eventually they could be sittin in a wet sweaty box. I know shawny likes wet sweaty boxes but not for his buds 

and holy fuck who are u? U yorkies long lost cousin with posts like that!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

butcherd.com Lol why chop it all if it ain't all ripe naaaaaaaaaa mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im talkin about the ducking box shawny built u bellend, I'd reckon if he left that the way it was an left the bud in ther there's a higher chance of mold?? No?? Not much air in there an dosent cardboard suck up moisture? So eventually they could be sittin in a wet sweaty box. I know shawny likes wet sweaty boxes but not for his buds
> 
> and holy fuck who are u? U yorkies long lost cousin with posts like that!


Hajahahahahahaha.funny as fuck Lol don't worry mate the lids are open about half way should be all good right next to an open window aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I want 1..............


[video=youtube;BNZCZsHJIR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZCZsHJIR8[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2013)

Just smoking some microwaved b dream instead of hitting 10 I hit 100 1 feckin minute Lol well over dry and crispy but still tastes bang on gonna be gooden when dries n that really hazy tasting


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> colas such as my one in my avi whole and dont break them up the only reason they might mold is because they so big and dense!
> 
> the purpose of the darkness is so that sunlight does not degrade thc at all, why would you even want to loose 1-2% i also believe the darkness helps convert the present thc to a more psychoactive form.
> 
> ill leave rui for good! thats how much i think it works and makes a difference!!


what is your belief based on....belief


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

well started work at 5pm and by 7.30 they wanted 4 volunteers to go home cos it was so quiet, fuck they didnt need to ask me twice, i was out the door and back home by 7.45 lol time for a few beers and some more of this sativa hash


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> go on guys.....call me a TWAT......ill let u off this once.........


What a Twat ! Lol, I feel 4 ya m8, mrs came home few years ago to find me on bed surrounded by plaster board from were I had fell threw ceiling !, she fucked off & left me for 2 days ! Me & me m8 were laughing are bollox off in a cloud of dust, don't think that helped !


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

all this killing in Egypt has caused a spike in the oil price...terrible but I couldn't help cashing in selling short US light crude, free money, no brainer....I m up 10% in the first half hour...means things will be settlin down there now I hope


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well started work at 5pm and by 7.30 they wanted 4 volunteers to go home cos it was so quiet, fuck they didnt need to ask me twice, i was out the door and back home by 7.45 lol time for a few beers and some more of this sativa hash


Don't ya love it when that happens !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> all this killing in Egypt has caused a spike in the oil price...terrible but I couldn't help cashing in selling short US light crude, free money, no brainer....I m up 10% in the first half hour...means things will be settlin down there now I hope


Evening Indi, I smoke far too much green to be able to do those shenanigans m8 ! Lol, I 4get to breath in most nights.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> all this killing in Egypt has caused a spike in the oil price...terrible but I couldn't help cashing in selling short US light crude, free money, no brainer....I m up 10% in the first half hour...means things will be settlin down there now I hope


Wouldnt have a clue wer to even start with that shit indi....but I do know btc are on the rise since yesterday, they wer the same for a good while there but they went up about a fiver in the last two days, be nice to be sittin on a pile of them if they do keep goin up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Don't ya love it when that happens !


fucking right i do m8, cant beat an unexpected early finish especially when i got some beers, weed and hash waiting for me at home


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking right i do m8, cant beat an unexpected early finish especially when i got some beers, weed and hash waiting for me at home


and a lovely wife........just incase she lurking in here somewhere lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldnt have a clue wer to even start with that shit indi....but I do know btc are on the rise since yesterday, they wer the same for a good while there but they went up about a fiver in the last two days, be nice to be sittin on a pile of them if they do keep goin up


sweet i didnt no that, just checked.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

yo Bizzle u online


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldnt have a clue wer to even start with that shit indi....but I do know btc are on the rise since yesterday, they wer the same for a good while there but they went up about a fiver in the last two days, be nice to be sittin on a pile of them if they do keep goin up


hey Baz it is gambling pure and simple, I just trade on the info I get from the net and very rarely....jus wen its screaming free money and often get it wrong, but wen its rite it is very cool. MG the bitcoins have shown over £150 so I feel are trading artificially low due to peeps fear of them, temp shutting down of mt gox? etc, with more confidence the price will rise and everyone is hearing about the road which will be good and hopefully now they are a legal currency as tested in a US court all should be good lol big imo but still


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> hey Baz it is gambling pure and simple, I just trade on the info I get from the net and very rarely....jus wen its screaming free money and often get it wrong, but wen its rite it is very cool. MG the bitcoins have shown over £150 so I feel are trading artificially low due to peeps fear of them, temp shutting down of mt gox? etc, with more confidence the price will rise and everyone is hearing about the road which will be good and hopefully now they are a legal currency as tested in a US court all should be good lol big imo but still


ive been watching them indi since they wer around a fiver and i dont think theyll go below what they have been at for a while, 65-70 quid, good time to be on them cos yeah there only goina go up imo


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ive been watching them indi since they wer around a fiver and i dont think theyll go below what they have been at for a while, 65-70 quid, good time to be on them cos yeah there only goina go up imo


yep they are a long punt, buy and hold imo, the yanks (fed) are printing more dollars so they are devaluing against gold and bitcoins in the long run. Even the price of gold is artificially low due to all the paper gold (etf s etc) they produce...which isn't backed by physical gold, bitcoins are fairly unique and will have a fixed and finite supply...unlike fiat currency (dollars and sterling eg) and paper gold....so yeah man I agree wiv u


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> yep they are a long punt, buy and hold imo, the yanks (fed) are printing more dollars so they are devaluing against gold and bitcoins in the long run. Even the price of gold is artificially low due to all the paper gold (etf s etc) they produce...which isn't backed by physical gold, bitcoins are fairly unique and will have a fixed and finite supply...unlike fiat currency (dollars and sterling eg) and paper gold....so yeah man I agree wiv u


ive no idea what price gold is at the minute but i do know last year i sold a gold necklace that weighed 96 grams, i got 1000 quid for it. iremember thinkin ffs thats like a tenner a gram, i can get more for a bag of weed than i can a bag of gold at that price


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2013)

Last I seen a few months ago gold was near £800 per Troy oz if I'm correct but I'm high so cud be talking shite


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ive no idea what price gold is at the minute but i do know last year i sold a gold necklace that weighed 96 grams, i got 1000 quid for it. iremember thinkin ffs thats like a tenner a gram, i can get more for a bag of weed than i can a bag of gold at that price


do u know if it was 18 or 9 carat...I ll do the maths


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> do u know if it was 18 or 9 carat...I ll do the maths


no idea m8, i lent a guy 400 quid and he gimme it as insurance. 2 weeks he had to pay and never did so i kept it for a few years then sold it.


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

100 g of fine gold (99.99% pure) is retailing at £2930 today, did u sell it to a gold by post buyer.....nice business to be in


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> 100 g of fine gold (99.99% pure) is retailing at £2930 today, did u sell it to a gold by post buyer.....nice business to be in


lol so the bastard stroked me? aye it was one of the cash for gold sorta places near home. was only goine gimme around the 900 mark, i had to argue like fuck and tell him a big round grand or im walking away now..


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

time to mug some bredwins for there chains................


indikat said:


> 100 g of fine gold (99.99% pure) is retailing at £2930 today, did u sell it to a gold by post buyer.....nice business to be in


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Last I seen a few months ago gold was near £800 per Troy oz if I'm correct but I'm high so cud be talking shite


u arent far away from indis prices there gaz, well done u lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> time to mug some bredwins for there chains................


happens to be exactly how the guy i got it off came across it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

I got about 9 oz in gold...wldnt sell it tho....had since my 21st bday....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

so u all nice and fuking stoned 2nite????...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I got about 9 oz in gold...wldnt sell it tho....had since my 21st bday....


ive a nice hefty bracelet my ma bought me...would never sell that tho


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

im guessing Rambo has gon thru all them tams tonite lol.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

yer mine was off me mom and dad for 21st...and I got me dads gold from when he past away....


Mastergrow said:


> ive a nice hefty bracelet my ma bought me...would never sell that tho


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol so the bastard stroked me? aye it was one of the cash for gold sorta places near home. was only goine gimme around the 900 mark, i had to argue like fuck and tell him a big round grand or im walking away now..


you did well mate if it was only the usual 9 carat gold it is only 37.5 % real gold...good haggling, best to find the carat by lookin at the hallmark...18 carat is twice as pure at 75% fine ...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;pLf81mr3t88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLf81mr3t88[/video].....makes change from him rappin


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> you did well mate if it was only the usual 9 carat gold it is only 37.5 % real gold...good haggling, best to find the carat by lookin at the hallmark...18 carat is twice as pure at 75% fine ...


the guy rang his boss to make sure it was ok to give me the grand for it. i took it to the money shop place before that place and they wer saying around 900 too. i had the grand in my head and wassnt taking any less, didnt really need the money that much


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

anyone wanna sell gold coins lemme know


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2lJbh9-ZquU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lJbh9-ZquU[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> *Im talkin about the ducking box shawny built u bellend*, I'd reckon if he left that the way it was an left the bud in ther there's a higher chance of mold?? No?? Not much air in there an dosent cardboard suck up moisture? So eventually they could be sittin in a wet sweaty box. I know shawny likes wet sweaty boxes but not for his buds
> and holy fuck who are u? U yorkies long lost cousin with posts like that!


there is nothing wrong with his box he has air in and air out,

soggy box?? behave!! how much moisture do you thinks in his bud lol
n ill take the yorkie comment as a compliment the geezer grows banging plants from what ive seen, n who knows if you hang about in knowledgeable circles chances are some of it will rub off!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

cant beat a soggy box.....


Lemon king said:


> there is nothing wrong with his box he has air in and air out,
> 
> soggy box?? behave!! how much moisture do you thinks in his bud lol
> n ill take the yorkie comment as a compliment the geezer grows banging plants from what ive seen, n who knows if you hang about in knowledgeable circles chances are some of it will rub off!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> what is your belief based on....belief


my belief is based on my results. you haven't tried the method. like i said to someone earlier the less people that try this the better it means my buds will always be flying out the door! (if thats what i done)


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> there is nothing wrong with his box he has air in and air out,
> 
> soggy box?? behave!! how much moisture do you thinks in his bud lol
> n ill take the yorkie comment as a compliment the geezer grows banging plants from what ive seen, n who knows if you hang about in knowledgeable circles chances are some of it will rub off!


To u a while to come back with that...nothing wrong with shawnys box? That's why he has the lid half off now and near a window? Take the yorkie comment whatever way u want m8 and as for the knowledgeable circles I've been hanging about this thread for quite a while now and know as much as I need to know, usually guys like urself don't hang around to long...and thank fuck for that cos well not have to read ur bullshit posts for too long, behave urself!


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

Shawny had a box with some little holes poked in the side with a load of weed hanging up and planning on blowing a fan at the boxes, gimme a break lad....that there was mouldbait.

There is a million ways to skin a cat. And likewise, a million ways to dry weed. No one is saying the method from 19canteen that you are promoting is not right, but bottom line SHAWNY SHOULD NOT CLOSE THE FUKKIN LID. I really don't care how you dry your weed, or if you leave riu....ffs

And I am now finished with this as it's quite boring.


Lemon king said:


> i'm not sure why everyone's so worried about mould?? with good air flow you will never see it. we don't have high humidity in the uk in general. the only possible way i can conceive you'd get mold is if you keep colas such as my one in my avi whole and dont break them up. n they only reason they might mold is because they so big and dense!
> 
> the purpose of the darkness is so that sunlight does not degrade thc at all, why would you even want to loose 1-2% i also believe the darkness helps convert the present thc to a more psychoactive form.
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

can anyone tell me the best way to dry weed?........................pfffffttt...............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

lol...............


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can anyone tell me the best way to dry weed?........................pfffffttt...............


Washing line on a dry day....and make sure the suns not out!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

I was thinking of a cardboard box?


Mastergrow said:


> Washing line on a dry day....and make sure the suns not out!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

ill behave now.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

i hang all my weed inside the tent it was grown in the dark, on lines run across top poles, i will hang it with space betwee buds, and i will then turn the carbon filter on and run the outlet outside the tent and zip up the tent all the sides of the tent suck in, this is not the best way to dry weed because it drys fast but when u need that cash fast and its a strain that still holds a good stink then its always worked for me.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

thort u had passed out lad


----------



## zVice (Aug 20, 2013)

Whack it in the micro for about 5 minutes  job done. Haha

NU: replied



imcjayt said:


> can anyone tell me the best way to dry weed?........................pfffffttt...............


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i hang all my weed inside the tent it was grown in the dark, on lines run across top poles, i will hang it with space betwee buds, and i will then turn the carbon filter on and run the outlet outside the tent and zip up the tent all the sides of the tent suck in, this is not the best way to dry weed because it drys fast but when u need that cash fast and its a strain that still holds a good stink then its always worked for me.


Basically the way I do it only in a room not a tent, carbon filter and intake still on. The room I used to grow it in


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

it drys......it sells...then fukit ya quids in...........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

.............


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

Right I'm off, fuckin wrecked and an early start..see ye's


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> To u a while to come back with that...nothing wrong with shawnys box? That's why he has the lid half off now and near a window? Take the yorkie comment whatever way u want m8 and as for the knowledgeable circles I've been hanging about this thread for quite a while now and know as much as I need to know, *usually guys like urself don't hang around to long*...and thank fuck for that cos well not have to read ur bullshit posts for too long, behave urself!


o im here to stay.....and if you know as much as you do why are you getting so uppity over this??


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Shawny had a box with some little holes poked in the side with a load of weed hanging up and planning on blowing a fan at the boxes, gimme a break lad....that there was mouldbait.
> 
> There is a million ways to skin a cat. And likewise, a million ways to dry weed. No one is saying the method from 19canteen that you are promoting is not right, but bottom line *SHAWNY SHOULD NOT CLOSE THE FUKKIN LID*. I really don't care how you dry your weed, or if you leave riu....ffs
> 
> And I am now finished with this as it's quite boring.


he has not closed the lid? he has made sure theres air flow in and air flow out. as i have said if you look back each to there own!?

what is it everyone on the blob or summin??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thort u had passed out lad


no but i have only got 2 left lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill behave now.....


good its about time! lol 

dont keep following the crowd imc it dont suit ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

fukin 2 lmaooooo


newuserlol said:


> no but i have only got 2 left lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

lmao I don't follow no cunt......me asking the best way to dry just then the rep after about a cardboard box.....was a pisstake


Lemon king said:


> good its about time! lol
> 
> dont keep following the crowd imc it dont suit ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

anyways bollok batta don't start on me already had a bolloking off missis for burning the carpet....and got to fork out 200 sqid for new 1.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

fukit time for a smoke mite as wel join the moned crew.......got to fit in ay I lemon king......


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to imcjayt again.



*


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukit time for a smoke mite as wel join the moned crew......*.got to fit in ay I lemon king*......



????????in the words of the virgin mary, cum again! (great film)


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 20, 2013)

it as a nother piss take from this.......nm lolol


Lemon king said:


> good its about time! lol
> 
> dont keep following the crowd imc it dont suit ya lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

ooooo i see makes sense now.....you up north ??....you say "ay" we say "eh" that proper threw me lol

anyways im off to watch the new weed nerd........ironic i said you followed the crowd, how wrong was i!!!.... now your here all on ya lonesome  (jokes!) lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

Since it's exo it should be shared here, pic from before the Cup last year. Yup, that's a full size rugby ball. Can't beat it for chunks of funk for sure.






Peace and happy whatever the fuk you are doing.

Peace, DST


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.



*


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2013)

after seeing Ds exo I am def binning the trainwreck, fuk I need yield after this summer...yields affected despite the ac, rec on the setup I can poss grow 3 x the yield reliably with basically the same plants exo and psycho, I will run the livers and see how I like it, it has a rep as a flavour smoke so v intrigued as to wat u gents think o it?........really enjoyed the tutorial from lemon last night, keep it up we need a good comedy corner in this thread and good info.....dry cannabis u say...shit I bin pickling it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2013)

How come I can't see dst's pic?? 

So ur goina hang around then lemon head? I wonder why?? Well sayin as u say in ur own thread ur looking for the real cheese cut but just ain't got the money for it at the min lol, u sure know how to go about gettin one.

i see the pic now dst...lovely!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> How come I can't see dst's pic??
> 
> So ur goina hang around then lemon head? I wonder why?? *Well sayin as u say in ur own thread ur looking for the real cheese cut* but just ain't got the money for it at the min lol, u sure know how to go about gettin one.
> 
> i see the pic now dst...lovely!!


you sure?? like i mentioned a couple pages back to whoever it is putting exo clones out there at 60 quid i've already been sorted with some banging genetics (you can see them in my thread!) so i'm not in search for any "cheese", i have however said that i think i have only ever had the real cheese once that a mate got from birmingham!!

ill stick to my smelly cherries n berries mate! much more up my street for now!!

n yes i am hanging around you look like you need me in your life masterNO


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> after seeing Ds exo I am def binning the trainwreck, fuk I need yield after this summer...yields affected despite the ac, rec on the setup I can poss grow 3 x the yield reliably with basically the same plants exo and psycho, I will run the livers and see how I like it, it has a rep as a flavour smoke so v intrigued as to wat u gents think o it?........*really enjoyed the tutorial from lemon last night*, keep it up we need a good comedy corner in this thread and good info.....dry cannabis u say...shit I bin pickling it



your welcome kitkat!!

Anything your unsure on ill try n help you clear up, although did you know theres a whole section on drying n curing on this site! but dont take my word for it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2013)

Morning reprobates


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

EASY rimmer!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

most call him sae, rimmer well i dont think sae's into that not before 9am anyway lolol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> most call him sae, rimmer well i dont think sae's into that not before 9am anyway lolol




....in an ideal world. Woke up with a bong n blow job too would be nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

so thats where i been going wrong, you gotta pickle it not dry it gotcha, im on it no more fuck ups for me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> ....in an ideal world. Woke up with a bong n blow job too would be nice.


does a joint a and wank count?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

hmm of course....gotta be careful though, it's easy to develop chronic masturbation that way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Just woke up in a right pissed of mood for sum reason...then as I'm getting ready drop me phone INA bucket of water looooool...happy i was not Lol
But I'm typing this on the very same phone so booooooooim sativa time for bizzle ya get me user


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

I get angry cos I'm awake too!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2013)

So whats everyone upto today then? For me its waiting for fairy n popping into town for food shopping ....exciting much lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Well the bubba tops and mains are getting chopped.tonight son at least I got sumthim to look forward too lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Same shit different day aye sae ooohhh poet and I don't know it Lol......fairy gotta land 2day man

Then a week or so and you'll get a proper taster


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone got any spare fans n filters laying around?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Got a spare filter but shes a gonna mate doesn't mask the smell anymore its a 4" rhino pro aswell right now its been used as a stand for one of my fans lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Got a spare filter but shes a gonna mate doesn't mask the smell anymore its a 4" rhino pro aswell right now its been used as a stand for one of my fans lol


Have you thought about refilling the carbon? fuck it i might buy a big bag or carbon an all of you lot can send me ya filters to get carbon replaced lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

well it don't keep the doctor away, but it's better than a fukkin apple!!!


newuserlol said:


> does a joint a and wank count?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Have you thought about refilling the carbon? fuck it i might buy a big bag or carbon an all of you lot can send me ya filters to get carbon replaced lmao


Didn't know u could do that mate if u want it nun can have it.there spose to last 2 yer I've only.run this one for a year


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Cannabis chiropractor look at the results


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBe5JwsWUKY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Loving this tune at the mo.... bad ass lyrics


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;uPTijMa5iJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPTijMa5iJA[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

new proooooooo boxes for the next lot lol the current drying rack don't worry radiator's not on Lol buds arwndrying slowly and still smell peng with just a hint of chlorophyll. Ya know what in must chop the bubbas now ???? What ya rekon in was gonna wait till tonight but got a free house Lol why not aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp0ESS9V-wI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Tune already in use don't know what it is but reggae gives me goosebumps to fuck lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp0ESS9V-wI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Gotta love the ladies dude...


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm ragin...was meant to have my little lady around today, spend a day naked getting high - insatiable woman - with her golden hair and the best rack I've ever seen......instead I get stuck with my 9 year old brother; who's learning JuJitsu and insists that kicking me in the face and balls is awesome fun....


...fuck


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

morning all...........


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

fuck me....I put in an order with Herbies yesterday, and it just arrived! And I'm in NI. Damn they're good!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

all fans stripped just sugar leaf left on gonna have a brew and a joint n get trimming

Clipped dipped n pistol whipped lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Easy big lad alright man?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2785112View attachment 2785113View attachment 2785114
> 
> Those buds look super-imposed they're so hazey!


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone watching the last cricket Test??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

That's the bubba kush whennstripping the leaves I've never smelled anything like it can't wait to taste it


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2785112View attachment 2785113View attachment 2785114 all fans stripped just sugar leaf left on gonna have a brew and a joint n get trimming
> 
> Clipped dipped n pistol whipped lmao


how big do you veg too? and whats there final height?

looks very nice....i love a budded plant with no fans just looks proper lol...soggy box treatment  ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U yorkies long lost cousin with posts like that!


If you've got something you need to get off yer chest mate?.........


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

Australia are 112-1...Watson might push 100 after lunch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> how big do you veg too? and whats there final height?
> 
> looks very nice....i love a budded plant with no fans just looks proper lol...soggy box treatment  ?


I veg to about a foot and half that's with stalk bending and what not but the bubbas got flipped around 16" ended up nearly 3 foot


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Australia are 112-1...Watson might push 100 after lunch


''i dont like cricket no no i fucking hate it '' lol

use to play alot of field hockey as a youth was a goalkeeper, played a few times for my county was pretty fucking good even if i say so myself, all the padding is quality i use to love it, really posh sport tho and im not posh lol i got a few cards for swearing lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

Hockey's cool, I like any sport other than soccer, tennis and golf. Hahaha, cards for swearing - class.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Hockey's cool, I like any sport other than soccer, tennis and golf. Hahaha, cards for swearing - class.


just the footy,hockey and abit of tennis i can handle carnt really stand the rest to watch.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Ahhhh fuck it can't new arsed to trim now I'll done 2nyt let em get as much light as poss before the get chopped lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

I tell ya what that sativa hash is like speed Lol no more for me Jesus in don't know what to do with meself lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

Sounds like quality hash man...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry Ice but youve fucked it mate lmao 6 days again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Sounds like quality hash man...


Would be brilliant at work but I'm sat at home Lol with nothing to do.....waiting for half 6 so I can pull the bubbas out and rape em lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

what hash is it? I'm going to have to try and make some.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> what hash is it? I'm going to have to try and make some.


Its off the silk road mate thinkniys called phillipino sativa hash.....ask new user he knows what it is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Like a bit a tarrus aye bazza well think its timenro make my cannabis cake Lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2013)

No fairy again today  Think she might have got lost lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Fuck sake thats wank same here mate doiny head in


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Like a bit a tarrus aye bazza well think its timenro make my cannabis cake Lol.


what ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> what ?


Lol at what cake or tarrus?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

canna wait to get some coinage Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck sake thats wank same here mate doiny head in


you got summat delayed n all then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> you got summat delayed n all then?


Yeh man doin me head in Lol .....but what can u do aye ..at least I'll be happy later on when im trimming lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

smells fuckin funky cake time Lol gonna have to use some lemon zest tonmasknthe taste of this fucker fuck me its pungent Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy grail kush  Dinafem cheese  group shot of all 10 girls i have at the moment at various stages of growth


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

just picked up a Q of bangin blue cheese stuff is fuckin lovely been cured for 6 weeks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just picked up a Q of bangin blue cheese stuff is fuckin lovely been cured for 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 2785423View attachment 2785424[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Garybhoy11 said:
> 
> 
> > just picked up a Q of bangin blue cheese stuff is fuckin lovely been cured for 6 weeks.
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4pcs-5Gallon-Hydroponic-Grow-Bubble-Bags-Herbal-Ice-Extract-Kit-Filtration-Set/170940890538?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid
D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D729637035642178396%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D200954083448%26


wwhat rekon to them? need goodd quality set


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> you sure?? like i mentioned a couple pages back to whoever it is putting exo clones out there at 60 quid i've already been sorted with some banging genetics (you can see them in my thread!) so i'm not in search for any "cheese", i have however said that i think i have only ever had the real cheese once that a mate got from birmingham!!
> 
> ill stick to my smelly cherries n berries mate! much more up my street for now!!
> 
> n yes i am hanging around you look like you need me in your life masterNO



"You got any more picks of them two, I'm gagging, I really need a cheese strain n since I cnt afford to buy the original right now this will have to do!!"
copy and pasted from lemon heads thread, just to clear that up now ill get on with catching up on today's pages


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4pcs-5Gallon-Hydroponic-Grow-Bubble-Bags-Herbal-Ice-Extract-Kit-Filtration-Set/170940890538?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid
> D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D729637035642178396%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D200954083448%26
> 
> 
> wwhat rekon to them? need goodd quality set


these are the ones i'm ordering http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bubble-ice-Bags-5-gallon-x-5-bag-Kit-Includes-Free-Carry-Bag-Press-Mesh-/251323059708?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a84058dfc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Angin like a prossies fanny lips lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeh seen them ones the 220 is just to rum everything through 1st ain't it make sure nothing too big gets through??

Never used emnaimt got a clue fuck it IMA gonna keep watching Frenchys vid over and over lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> shawnybizzle said:
> 
> 
> > i just had to do a 30 mile round trip to pick it up but was worth it, better than paying a score for 1.5g around here and the weed is shit
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> these are the ones i'm ordering http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bubble-ice-Bags-5-gallon-x-5-bag-Kit-Includes-Free-Carry-Bag-Press-Mesh-/251323059708?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a84058dfc


They look like the ones I got Gary, I use them once and didnt get good results, think I just made a balls of it tho lol. Was goina use them again, I had a good few bags of dried frozen trim until the police wer doin there rounds and the guy holding it got scared and dumped it...,so he says anyway, don't think he'd even know what to do with it tho, probly smoked it lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 21, 2013)

I need a slave like subcool, "get bowls yer bongs yer big fat slaves and come and lick the arse of the weed nerd" hasn't that kid prospect learned all hes going to from the master.....sorry lemon head I don't dig subcool but I think ur 3 days of darkness idea is lifted from his work ? Today I have taken down all my grow and stuck it in a van, im fuked eaten 5 meals today and could do with some wine, but ive got more of the same tmrw and need to be charged not fuked...sativa hash is helping thanks tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

What's the best micron to use that French geezer only uses a 70 and a 45 I think and his hash looks the bollocks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

these are about to.come down soon can't wait


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> I need a slave like subcool, "get bowls yer bongs yer big fat slaves and come and lick the arse of the weed nerd" hasn't that kid prospect learned all hes going to from the master.....sorry *lemon head I don't dig subcool but I think ur 3 days of darkness idea is lifted from his work *? Today I have taken down all my grow and stuck it in a van, im fuked eaten 5 meals today and could do with some wine, but ive got more of the same tmrw and need to be charged not fuked...sativa hash is helping thanks tho


i have no idea what 3 days darkness your talking about?? no light = no growth! i give them 24hrs dark between veg n flower though??!!

n just for the record im not his biggest fan! i think such a popular breeder should be able to run a crop outdoors, like ive said before 3 months of my life dedicated to a crop, better be worth the time doing it in the first place.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

@ indi..should have that for u later m8...working on it lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 21, 2013)

I know it's got no reference here....but this kid is awesome!

[video=youtube;23n5icFvqf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23n5icFvqf8&amp;list=PL-1IQohefJDiYO_ZfmzoptBDK5pJ2e0hi[/video]


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm doing my first grow . Got my seeds stright in to some mirical grow compost. It had like load of bark and hard bits in so took most of it out. Been watering it for the past 3 days and still nothing as poped up. Found one of my seeds near the top so took it up and it had a small tap root so re planted it. I'm growing pure skunk. I'm not a big smoker just a few of a join when I go my big bros but hoping that my grow goes well.


----------



## indikat (Aug 21, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> I know it's got no reference here....but this kid is awesome!
> 
> [video=youtube;23n5icFvqf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23n5icFvqf8&amp;list=PL-1IQohefJDiYO_ZfmzoptBDK5pJ2e0hi[/video]


fuk me its keith moon reincarnated...hes even got the mannerisms shrugging the shoulders....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

alrite shirt lifters............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> alrite shirt lifters............


hows it going big lad


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

yer not to bad busy few days moving motherinlaw ect...........didn't even go gym today felt fuked lol..im getting to old for this shit lolol


Garybhoy11 said:


> hows it going big lad


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

made me fukin laff earlier cos we had to hire a removal company to shift like the washer wadrobes mainly big stuff ect......anyways these blokes turn up with the stuff......im about to lift the 42 inc tv off the van.....he says oh no don't lift that off let one of the other blokes do it they semi pros?......I looked at him sed....fuk off and piked the tv up lol....twat.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

iy iy Rambo u alive and kicking?......quiert


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> iy iy Rambo u alive and kicking?......quiert


im about mate just bored....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

shit aint it........just been havin a sqint on the bay.......gonna have me smoke in bit fukit......


newuserlol said:


> im about mate just bored....


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys and gals can any one mail me and help me out on my first grow. It would be a big help


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

u will from find a lot of good info and help in newbie section......if u take time to read.......one good tip for u.....


Ber125 said:


> Hey guys and gals can any one mail me and help me out on my first grow. It would be a big help


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Ber125 said:


> Hey guys and gals can any one mail me and help me out on my first grow. It would be a big help


Im tired and stoned m8 so really couldn't be assd, newusers bored ther, pm him he loves to help out


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

fuck off mg go make a pipebomb or sumfin, yeah ill go threw pm after pm helping the twat to grow when he could just read and learn and from his own mistakes which is the best way...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off mg go make a pipebomb or sumfin, yeah ill go threw pm after pm helping the twat to grow when he could just read and learn and from his own mistakes which is the best way...........


Thats the only way, read loads and learn from mistakes...


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off mg go make a pipebomb or sumfin, yeah ill go threw pm after pm helping the twat to grow when he could just read and learn and from his own mistakes which is the best way...........


Hey man I have been reading up for the past 2 weeks. Got most of the stuff I need. Got to wait to get a Metal halide bulb but I've got a High pressure sodium bulb at 600w. My ballast can take both bulbs. Waiting on my mate to come back to get a heat pad so I've been turning on a hair dryer for 10 mins ever few hous to wam my cabbent up. It's my first grow and I have not the cheapest equipment but not the best as I don't wona waist my cash on the first grow. Spent about £110 on all my stuff up to now. One of my seeds came up and had a little tap root so I replanted it TR down. 

Don't be a bit if a tit to the new guys before finding out what they have/know . 

I can post on here what I have and how I have my set up if that is more useful


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

Ber125 said:


> Hey man I have been reading up for the past 2 weeks. Got most of the stuff I need. Got to wait to get a Metal halide bulb but I've got a High pressure sodium bulb at 600w. My ballast can take both bulbs. Waiting on my mate to come back to get a heat pad so I've been turning on a hair dryer for 10 mins ever few hous to wam my cabbent up. It's my first grow and I have not the cheapest equipment but not the best as I don't wona waist my cash on the first grow. Spent about £110 on all my stuff up to now. One of my seeds came up and had a little tap root so I replanted it TR down.
> 
> Don't be a bit if a tit to the new guys before finding out what they have/know .
> 
> I can post on here what I have and how I have my set up if that is more useful


well why didnt you not act a tit and explain your set up and strains etc instead of fucking asking someone to guide you threw a grow in private message???


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I have mirical grow compost. It had some big hard lumpy bits in so I've took most of these out. 

I have 3 skunk seeds placed in post about a half inch down. 

My cabbent is not that big but I only want smallish plants. 

I'm getting a heating pad in a few days to keep my place warm. For the time being I have a hair dryer on a low heat for about 10mins every few hours. 

I'm watering before I go sleep about 12/1am then about 12/1pm. 

I have foil lineing all my cabbent serfices. 

I have a High pressure sodium bulb that's 600wots. My ballets for it can do both High pressure sodium and Metal halide bulbs.


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ohhhh and I don't mean I cause problems or any thing but I've read up for about 2 weeks and it's my first grow. I'm only doing it to learn to grow this time but I've spent like £110 and as I'm on the JAS (soon to get an apprenitship) the £110 is like a mouths cash that I've been saving to buy my equipment. If I do a good first ill invest in better equipment. I'm not a big smoker like only have a few of a joint when I go my bros but I like to grow plants


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

well if u only got a small cabbent why do u need a heat matt or hairdryer???....the 600w will give off prob 2 much heat in your small cabbent....so what u doing about intake? and outtake?.....


Ber125 said:


> Well I have mirical grow compost. It had some big hard lumpy bits in so I've took most of these out.
> 
> I have 3 skunk seeds placed in post about a half inch down.
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

and foiled lined will cause heat spots, plus as said a 600hps in a small spot will cause a lot of heat.

there is a noob section on riu lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

I think if u have read for 2 weeks and u have come up with that.....u been reading some wrong stuff lol.......2 weeks of reaserch u shld kno the basics.....lighting temps intake outtake....whats betta soil....(not mirical grow)........u shld take a few more weeks reading on here if u serious about starting a gro lad......


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well if u only got a small cabbent why do u need a heat matt or hairdryer???....the 600w will give off prob 2 much heat in your small cabbent....so what u doing about intake? and outtake?.....


My bedroom gets freezing at night. So I'm going to have the heating mat on a timer for night time so it dose t get to cold. And for ventilation I'm Gona wait till the plant has grown a bit. Ill dill small holes in the back of my space put a small blocks of wood down the sides then but some chip boad to that so I have the air going in and out but the chip bored will block out the light when I have my grow light of. I'm also Gona set up a few small pic fans in my space to keep the air moveing about. 

Would a 400w HPS bulb be better then.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

you are either very stupid or very young, goodnight.


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

Cheers guys. Ill get a lower w bulbs and better lineing for my space. Ill try my grow out as it s but change them 2 eliments. 

Ill only keep this grow to learn of it. In the mean time ill keep reading up. Should start to make more cash once I start my apprentaship so I can buy bigger and better stuff  

Yet agen thanx guys for the help


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you are either very stupid or very young, goodnight.


I'm 20. If its about spelling and shizz then it's coz I'm dislexic


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm off [email protected], be tomoro morning m8, see ye's


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

yr bedroom mite get cold but inside your cabbent wont.....I even think if u got a small cabbent and stik a 400w in it will be 2 much.....maybe go with a good clf......u aint got to worry 2 much bout intake...but u will deff need an outtake and if u don't want smell so much then a carbon filter.......but seriously lad go do some more reaserch...make a few plans there sections on ere...indoor growing setups newbie section ect ect.......that's were u need to start.....


Ber125 said:


> My bedroom gets freezing at night. So I'm going to have the heating mat on a timer for night time so it dose t get to cold. And for ventilation I'm Gona wait till the plant has grown a bit. Ill dill small holes in the back of my space put a small blocks of wood down the sides then but some chip boad to that so I have the air going in and out but the chip bored will block out the light when I have my grow light of. I'm also Gona set up a few small pic fans in my space to keep the air moveing about.
> 
> Would a 400w HPS bulb be better then.


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yr bedroom mite get cold but inside your cabbent wont.....I even think if u got a small cabbent and stik a 400w in it will be 2 much.....maybe go with a good clf......u aint got to worry 2 much bout intake...but u will deff need an outtake and if u don't want smell so much then a carbon filter.......but seriously lad go do some more reaserch...make a few plans there sections on ere...indoor growing setups newbie section ect ect.......that's were u need to start.....


Cheers pal . Like I said I'm not on a lot of cash so only had a limit to spend. 

Ill leave this grow how it is but change my lineing and get a CLF light as u say. Ill leave it to learn from it. 

Once I get my apprenitship ill invest in better equipment and try to get a bigger grow space. Untill that time ill keep reading and makeing notes. Untill I do an other grow. 

And hey every one has to learn some where.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

yer I agree that's what the newbe section is for.....to help......


Ber125 said:


> Cheers pal . Like I said I'm not on a lot of cash so only had a limit to spend.
> 
> Ill leave this grow how it is but change my lineing and get a CLF light as u say. Ill leave it to learn from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ber125 said:


> Cheers guys. Ill get a lower w bulbs and better lineing for my space. Ill try my grow out as it s but change them 2 eliments.
> 
> Ill only keep this grow to learn of it. In the mean time ill keep reading up. Should start to make more cash once I start my apprentaship so I can buy bigger and better stuff
> 
> Yet agen thanx guys for the help




try lining ur cab with Mylar and use a 250w HPS at the most in a small space for 3 plants,

what temp does u grow space drop to at night with lights off? And what's the temp when lights been on for a few hours? If u want any constructive help here u gonna need to explain your setup and shit a lot better, and get some pics up so we can see what u have to work with


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> made me fukin laff earlier cos we had to hire a removal company to shift like the washer wardrobes mainly big stuff ect......anyways these blokes turn up with the stuff......im about to lift the 42 inc tv off the van.....he says oh no don't lift that off let one of the other blokes do it they semi pros?......I looked at him sed....fuk off and piked the tv up lol....twat.....


you should have got them to do it its what your paying for, i had them move us to our new property, i have quite a large glass table and chair set, i offered to move it as they sent pinky n the brain and i didnt want it damaged, the guy told me to leave it and if it gets broken i can get the money back, if i had moved it n it broke id have to pay!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> try lining ur cab with Mylar and use a 250w HPS at the most in a small space for 3 plants,
> 
> what temp does u grow space drop to at night with lights off? And what's the temp when lights been on for a few hours?* If u want any constructive help here u gonna need to explain your setup and shit a lot better,* and get some pics up so we can see what u have to work with


wtf doya know how hard it was for me to get in this thread (an i wouldn't say im "in "yet)....makes ya laugh!


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I agree that's what the newbe section is for.....to help......


Hey man I get paid next week so ill invest then. 

The temp now on my phone is saying 14degrees C and at day it's like 20+ 

My spacers this. It's about elbow to tips of my fibers wide and about 2 deep. I'm small only like 5ft3. But it goes from my floor to my roof. I can't get pics to night a I'm in bed but ill try to get some tomorrow night if not first thing Friday morning. 

I planted them stright in the soil and one came to the top so I cerfuly replanted it. It had a tap root about 5mm and it's been like 3 days


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> wtf doya know how hard it was for me to get in this thread (an i wouldn't say im "in "yet)....makes ya laugh!


it depends who u get in here and what mood their in at the time, it jut so happens he caught me when im stoned and in a good mood for a change otherwise i'd have trolled the little fukker out of here


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

yer that's tru...its the way he sed it.......let the semi pros do it.....looked at them....one a fat cunt other no bigger than my thigh.....watching them both struggle to lift the washer.....aint as if he cldnt see im a fukin bodybuilder and cld lift that tv on me cock......was just way he came out with it like I was some twat......fuk me I cld of put washer on me sholder and carred it on me own lol.....(oh im a removal man.....im semi pro...)....fuk off aint got time to listen to that shit.....


Lemon king said:


> you should have got them to do it its what your paying for, i had them move us to our new property, i have quite a large glass table and chair set, i offered to move it as they sent pinky n the brain and i didnt want it damaged, the guy told me to leave it and if it gets broken i can get the money back, if i had moved it n it broke id have to pay!


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

Guys I'm not a big stoner I only smoke a bit when I go my big bros. I've grown a few easy every day plants witch was ok. And I got told to try growing some weed so that's what I'm doing. As I have said every one has to learn some where. I'm a nice guy when u get to know me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ber125 said:


> Hey man I get paid next week so ill invest then.
> 
> The temp now on my phone is saying 14degrees C and at day it's like 20+
> 
> ...


i think there is something wrong here if u got a 600 in that small space with no out take fan or intake and ur temp are that low, i got a bigger grow tent and my temps are higher than that with just a 600 hps and fans with filter. either u are talking shit or know fuck all and have been sold an incandescent candle bulb and told it was a HPS lol

and u dont pull them up after u pot just have patience and wait till the come up themselves, u have probably damaged the root by pulling it up, if u have trully read up for 2 weeks about growing then u are the dumbest muthafukka in here, where have u been reading this shit from ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

Ber125 said:


> Guys I'm not a big stoner I only smoke a bit when I go my big bros. I've grown a few easy every day plants witch was ok. And I got told to try growing some weed so that's what I'm doing. As I have said every one has to learn some where. I'm a nice guy when u get to know me


sorry pal we grow and some smoke quite abit in this thread lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

lol whats that Rambo...5% of your good shit yer.......


newuserlol said:


> sorry pal we grow and some smoke quite abit in this thread lol


----------



## Ber125 (Aug 21, 2013)

I just googled "how to grow cannabis". Ill just leave things as they mainly are to see how my first attempt goes. But I'll be getting lot more ££ soon so I can buy a bigger cabbent and better equipment in like 2/3 mouths. So ill just keep reading up on it and shizz untill then. This site seems like a good place to learn so ill get info of here. Any who ill not bother u guys any longer about my setup and shizz and just chill and what not. But I'll keep u guys up to date with how things are going.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol whats that Rambo...5% of your good shit yer.......


im too wrecked too get the good pics out lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

lmaoooooooooo I was waiting for that........


newuserlol said:


> im too wrecked too get the good pics out lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

do miss me room bein nice and full and taking cere of the girls.....but on a nother note im excited to see how this new grow turns out.....think more on the ag......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

fuk me...ive smoked my bud....yer it wernt to bad.......ive just smoked my hasf first time......I must say.......im wankerd.....fuk me.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

oh my days.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 21, 2013)

it is strong no doubt about that, but for organics and the strain i feel it should have had more flavour and smell still good bud tho.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

Whisky&weed........Glenrothes1995 get it ben ya mofos!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

yer mate think drying under them lights messed it up........but fuk me sambo........its good......dang im cuffed to fuk.........


newuserlol said:


> it is strong no doubt about that, but for organics and the strain i feel it should have had more flavour and smell still good bud tho.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

sittin ere ears ringing....eyes stingin.........cant fukin move right........with a grin on me face thinkin.....yer I grew fukin that.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

.....now get ya tits out............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 21, 2013)

now how many of u guys who looed at this pic.........was actualy looking at the sixe of the buds....than her actual pussy lolol


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

shut the fuk up. kids are in bed.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

just this left to go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2013)

Well that's bizzle dome for the nyt all trimmed loads of nice sugary trim .5g of scissor hash all boxed up.and now drying.....and I'm.just smoking a fatty of the blue dream now un cured And not dry and it is feckin peng don't need no arjan cuts lmaoooooooooooo.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning boys hurry up.and wake the fuck up Lol in was up gone 3 last night and still up


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning new user making a cake today lemon drizzle lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning new user making a cake today lemon drizzle lol


thought u made it yday? go easy on it mate a thc overdose aint pretty lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

clone king. 
 bit a fresh trim drying..bit of purps in there ???? scissor hash mmmmmmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thought u made it yday? go easy on it mate a thc overdose aint pretty lmao


Nahhhhh couldn't be arsed Lol had all that other shit to do.just got some.potting up to do.a bit of bagging annum a free man


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

good morning ive got 6 months of nutrient solution in my landlords carpet......oh did I mention that she is inspecting the property in 2 hours.....why I am on here is a mystery to me.....joint coffee, vape, ice bong, rest of joint......I m sure the answer will come


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

shawny......arjan cuts sorry mate I didn't quite follow that one care to explain?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

```
u
```



indikat said:


> shawny......arjan cuts sorry mate I didn't quite follow that one care to explain?


Hahahhahahahah by that comment i don't think I have to do i??? lmao.......basically I'm calling you arjan lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Pm indi, no rush if ur busy m8 u seem to have quite a bit on, I'm in no panick


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning all, lil un has decided today is gna be fart on daddy day for some reason so she keeps cominmg n sitting on/leaning against me, farting then walking off lmao, cheeky little bugger lol, oh well passes the time until fairy o`clock i spose lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 22, 2013)

How do.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> ```
> u
> ```
> Hahahhahahahah by that comment i don't think I have to do i??? lmao.......basically I'm calling you arjan lmfao


still not dettin on wiv da mrs ....thought u were being a snide cunt an I was rite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> still not dettin on wiv da mrs ....thought u were being a snide cunt an I was rite


Hahhahahaha me and missis all good batterd it last nyt and this morning so FUCK YOU Lol and why did you think Cuz u known its true hahahhahahahahaha indis new name arjan Pmsl funny as fuck


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

And there was nothing snide about it as you knew it was aimed at you lol go and gooch ya boyfriend out


----------



## iiKode (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And there was nothing snide about it as you knew it was aimed at you lol go and gooch ya boyfriend out


fairy arrive yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Easy sae easy yorkstar how's it going??? Fairy yet sae???? And @ kode no.still not here mate but some tjinknhes been yet


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> And there was nothing snide about it as you knew it was aimed at you lol go and gooch ya boyfriend out


wow u r a cunt this morning or is that pikey for how ya doin


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

today I am flipping the 3 exos and 1 livers, they gonna join the 2psychos, trainwreck shredded cos there wont be any room, timed the psychos and exo to finish together I hope, like the bud development from the photos I seen and lookin forward to the feeding schedule see if I can push it, got some back up mineral nutes which I will feed occasionally, first got to reassemble the room..........fuk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> wow u r a cunt this morning or is that pikey for how ya doin


No all it is,is I just feel like u got something against me??? Not to sound like a kid but u started the argument n shit Lol.are we cool or what Cuz I just wanna have a good time on here and get to know folk.who grow shit not argumenting over daft stuff....I'm fine hows u paddy


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No all it is,is I just feel like u got something against me??? Not to sound like a kid but u started the argument n shit Lol.are we cool or what Cuz I just wanna have a good time on here and get to know folk.when grow shit not argumenting over daft stuff....I'm fine hows u paddy


that's bettr you stop sounding like a cunt well done


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> that's bettr you stop sounding like a cunt well done


Ahhhhhhhh ya nob head Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Been a busy boy this morning got through 70 liters of coco nuff water in a hot sweaty room.potting up ain't fun let me tell ya...got all me blue dream buds in paper bags now ready for the hang again 2morra


----------



## iiKode (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhhhhh ya nob head Lol


another one gone shawny, these are flying mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

iiKode said:


> another one gone shawny, these are flying mate.


What did in tell ya aye !!!! Wish I had some return lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What did in tell ya aye !!!! Wish I had some return lol


ha ha sooooo you do want some ha ha, well mine haven't rooted yet, cept a few


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha sooooo you do want some ha ha, well mine haven't rooted yet, cept a few


U get my pm indi, need u to send me mail so I can get that over to u.....no panick just thot I'd say again since you've time to sit and talk with the pikey boy on here lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> ha ha sooooo you do want some ha ha, well mine haven't rooted yet, cept a few


Lol do u want me to.come and teach ya how to clone Lol I've done it twice now I'm proooooo yano Lol

Soz what do mean so I want some? Clones or blueys? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey indi you make a lot.if bubble hash don't ya?? Have u seen Frenchys videos on YouTube??? On how he presses it and cures it????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Batmix wilkos nutrients and a green thumb look at them bad girls 

Oohh almost forgot the strawberry plants Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

. Oh fuck its cake time


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 22, 2013)

Afternoon stoners...bizzle (everytime I see your name I think of this - for some reason....)





Is that a good video for makin hash? I've shit loads of trim etc, and don't do anything with it at the moment.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheers kode fairy flutterd past today sweeeeet top man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Afternoon stoners...bizzle (everytime I see your name I think of this - for some reason....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it all off ya if ya want


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 22, 2013)

awh cheers man...that's generous of ya....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> awh cheers man...that's generous of ya....


No generous of you


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2013)

@bizzle, still no fairy just so ya know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle, still no fairy just so ya know


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat hope they haven't opened it it was just a nug in a yano


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaat hope they haven't opened it it was just a nug in a yano


how well was it wrapped? or did you even wrap it in anything?


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

fukin wifes email playin up. mg sent you one man,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> how well was it wrapped? or did you even wrap it in anything?


Yeh All wrapped and everything.mate if it aunt there 2morra i aint got a clue what's happened but I'm all cropped up now son when its dry n cured I'll sort ya.......again if it arrives Lol should be there 2 morra I defo gave it ton the fairy I'm sure of it defo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

I Gave away 3 kode got his I've will find out when he gets back so fuck knows pissin me off a bit it should be there man yesterday even day before it should of been


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

yummy smells like lemons thank fuck just hope it tastes lemony


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

im stoned, I bin vaping vaped bud, yeah I already vaped it a few months ago and im vaping it for a second time....very very stoney, but not high, meds after physical work, oh yeah im outta dope had bad yields and jus had to dell wat I had 10 oz, came back in 24 hrs, 2k.....should be pullin 40 on the exo in tha same space, the geeza wat gave me these is a top bloke cos these will yield omg I didn't realise how much tho...thanks man


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I Gave away 3 kode got his I've will find out when he gets back so fuck knows pissin me off a bit it should be there man yesterday even day before it should of been


It happens with Royal fail mate I wouldnt sweat it lol


----------



## iiKode (Aug 22, 2013)

fuckin work, av had a joint of cheese at 12, and now im just in the mood to sit an do fuck all, gotta work, pumped this girl last night, got proper baked couldnt help meself, and got a nug for a couple joints, bitch never bought anything from me tho, thats the only reason i went round.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> It happens with Royal fail mate I wouldnt sweat it lol


im sat here shitting it, when shawns sayin he didnt get it, when i ent first class on sat, fewww thinkin i raped him or something, nah this johnsons only for his misus,

last year av gone from wantin to grow for myself to sellin oz's of weed n vallies, dafuq happened there.

next plan, gym it up, so i can outrun a copper.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2013)

wife just bought tickets for me her and the kids to got to the Stilian Petrov charity match nxt month, Celtic legends against an Aston Villa legends team, cant fucking wait gonna be a lot of top class former players taking part


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Sae mail mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sae mail mate


replied mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

She'll land then one day.Lol cuntish really flew it out Monday.morning


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> im stoned, I bin vaping vaped bud, yeah I already vaped it a few months ago and im vaping it for a second time....very very stoney, but not high, meds after physical work, oh yeah im outta dope had bad yields and jus had to dell wat I had 10 oz, came back in 24 hrs, 2k.....should be pullin 40 on the exo in tha same space, the geeza wat gave me these is a top bloke cos these will yield omg I didn't realise how much tho...thanks man


honestly indi with your set up and the exo you could pull a easy 40-50 4 times a year and still have penty of time to play with, 2wk veg,8wk flower,1wk dry could even go 5 but you gotta give ya self room for unknowns so i say 4, and the stink omfg thats why people love it along with the heavy stone which is all 95% out there want just makes it such a easy donation lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> She'll land then one day.Lol cuntish really flew it out Monday.morning


just first class? if that aint there tomorrow i doubt your see it..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just first class? of that aint there tomorrow i doubt your see it..


Yeh taped up 1st don't say that man......u like my cake? It was only a lil nug i sent antmywy mate


It be there 2morra incan smell it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh taped up 1st don't say that man......u like my cake? It was only a lil nug i sent antmywy mate
> 
> 
> It be there 2morra incan smell it lol


im not being a arsehole mate just i know the post quite well, if that was sent first class monday and isnt there by 2mora then i doubt you will see it,

yeah cake looked cool, have u eaten any yet? did you put all 130g in the mix?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope he gets it otherwise I look a cunt!!!! Yeh all 130 tasted a bit its nice but needs more lemon zest I used 2 lemons aswell and lemon juice Lol tastes nice. Nut there's that after taste. Of the smell if.it not a strong.one tho gonna have a big slice with morning cuppa 2morra


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Can't wait to get me bubble bags and machine then shits onnnnnnnn


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im not being a arsehole mate just i know the post quite well, if that was sent first class monday and isnt there by 2mora then i doubt you will see it,
> 
> yeah cake looked cool, have u eaten any yet? did you put all 130g in the mix?


Even worse I've just flew Ice a charger and a treat first class ...cheers mate lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 22, 2013)

i hate the misses for fucking all my gear up, fuckin ghetto grow im left with, its so slow its putting me off!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Just finished work and thank fuk tomoros Friday, only workin till 2 then a long old drive home

@indi....u got that??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

bubba kush smells as good as it looks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i hate the misses for fucking all my gear up, fuckin ghetto grow im left with, its so slow its putting me off!!


Why whats she done?.lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2786855 yummy smells like lemons thank fuck just hope it tastes lemony




I bet that tastes like mouldy spunk !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> honestly indi with your set up and the exo you could pull a easy 40-50 4 times a year and still have penty of time to play with, 2wk veg,8wk flower,1wk dry could even go 5 but you gotta give ya self room for unknowns so i say 4, and the stink omfg thats why people love it along with the heavy stone which is all 95% out there want just makes it such a easy donation lmao


I need that exo !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh, & pysco , don't 4get the pysco.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if he has spunked in it Lol burrgghhh


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

How could u forget this baz lol, mmmm psycho


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

pics dont do it justice its that smell n taste hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

couple of psychos about day 40ish


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Mehmehmehmehmeh. Meh gimme one mates rates naaaaaaaaaaaaa lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> pics dont do it justice its that smell n taste hmmmmmmmmmm


Even if its as good as the pics that's pretty good, but truth is its far better...as newuser says the smell and taste is wer it's at, and only after nearly a week a dry mmmmm lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Look nice them new user must say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Think I need a taster b4 i part with silver for a cut


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

A few more at day I dunno lol, might be a couple exo in ther too tho


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 22, 2013)

afternoon all............


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Funny how the leaves in mine and newusers look a different colour, like the underside of the leaves...maybe just the light or maybe I've been given a dud lol, pretty good fuckin dud I think


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Funny how the leaves in mine and newusers look a different colour, like the underside of the leaves...maybe just the light or maybe I've been given a dud lol, pretty good fuckin dud I think


my camera is shit so is yours by the looks off it lol you made a fair few quid now hay off them duds lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my camera is shit so is yours by the looks off it lol you made a fair few quid now hay off them duds lmao


Lol, it's my iphone cam m8, don't even own a proper camera. And hopefully goina earn a whole lot more too, once I get the fuckers back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my camera is shit



u cheeky fuking cunt!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cheeky fuking cunt!


Lol is it urs m8? Wer u away for a day or two m8? How was it?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cheeky fuking cunt!


your camera ill send back if ya want its worse than the one i got lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol is it urs m8? Wer u away for a day or two m8? How was it?


fuking 14.1mp mate,, nothing ahit about it, im assuming it was old pics hes talking., i know sambo wouldnt be that cheeky,,,


was orite mate, shame was a smoking hotel, wont go again,ffs, but yeh 400 qwid in 2,5 days with hotel ontop  lol

hows u m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your camera ill send back if ya want its worse than the one i got lol


if thats a serious comment then yeh do that mate, nuff said.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking 14.1mp mate,, nothing ahit about it, im assuming it was old pics hes talking., i know sambo wouldnt be that cheeky,,,
> 
> 
> was orite mate, shame was a smoking hotel, wont go again,ffs, but yeh 400 qwid in 2,5 days with hotel ontop  lol
> ...


Not bad m8, been working flat out away from home, back home at weekend but before u know it I'm back down here again. Next time I'm away for 2 weeks too workin everyday but just tryin to get me boss to up the money for the weekend, he's goina have to or I ain't fuckin doin it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if thats a serious comment then yeh do that mate, nuff said.


ill chuck it in the post when i get the chance, i already got a better cam and both are shit, appreciate the send but its yours if u want it back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ill chuck it in the post when i get the chance, i already got a better cam and both are shit, appreciate the send but its yours if u want it back.


ddient say i wanted it bak but its pure ungratefulness to post that its shit, wen its not, far from it, but watever, man send it bak, smash it up like i give a fuk, so do what u want, u will anwyay, if u remeber me that is,

send it to shawney he needs it and will appreciate it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Sound cheers mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ddient say i wanted it bak but its pure ungratefulness to post that its shit, wen its not, far from it, but watever, man send it bak, smash it up like i give a fuk, so do what u want, u will anwyay, if u remeber me that is,
> 
> send it to shawney he needs it and will appreciate it.


Holy fuck what's got up ur arse m8!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ddient say i wanted it bak but its pure ungratefulness to post that its shit, wen its not, far from it, but watever, man send it bak, smash it up like i give a fuk, so do what u want, u will anwyay, if u remeber me that is,
> 
> send it to shawney he needs it and will appreciate it.


not at all it is shit the pic quality is pure shite, ill chuck it in the post to whoever but dont be going on like you done me a huge favor when thats the only free thing i ever had from you everything else ive paid for........... and its shite.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound cheers mate


Lmfao. ! Only from you.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not at all it is shit the pic quality is pure shite, ill chuck it in the post to whoever but dont be going on like you done me a huge favor when thats the only free thing i ever had from you everything else ive paid for........... and its shite.


Looooool , who needs the fringe when there's the uk thread !


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Looooool , who needs the fringe when there's the uk thread !


dunno bout the fringe but i certainly could do wit some minge lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno bout the fringe but i certainly could do wit some minge lol


Lol, went to work this morning, smelt clit all day long !, 4got I moted mrs out in the night !


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 22, 2013)

just for u Rambo.............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 22, 2013)

fukin shit me pants just old bill pulls up outside my gaff.....went next fukin door lol........


----------



## zVice (Aug 22, 2013)

For some reason I just pictured you walking around like this, puzzled look as to why everyone is staring at you









bazoomer said:


> Lol, went to work this morning, smelt clit all day long !, 4got I moted mrs out in the night !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> For some reason I just pictured you walking around like this, puzzled look as to why everyone is staring at you


eww menstral blood,,, id say thats more sambos cup of tea myself

FUKSAKE lost main OP keys again, bollox cunt and shit wanker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Loving this blue dream tastes so hazey canna wait to.sample the bubba


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2013)

Home from work, dominoes munched, now time for a nice fat J and a bong


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2013)

fuck me this thread is on fire 2night everycunt is so fukkin touchy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Must be full moon Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2013)

how was that lemon cake u made biz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how was that lemon cake u made biz?


Its nice then all u can taste is canna butter nasty after taste


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its nice then all u can taste is canna butter nasty after taste


fuck it as long as it gets u stoned out ur tits who cares wtf it tastes like lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 22, 2013)

dead thread......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2013)

Nan nyt all I'm fucked been too busy on sr I'm.getting some. Coins soon I tell.ya seeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## indikat (Aug 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just for u Rambo.............View attachment 2787286


nice joint mate that's how I roll em, raw paper and plenty green, bet that was a nice smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice joint mate that's how I roll em, raw paper and plenty green, bet that was a nice smoke


i would rather the bird in the pic than the joint lol

morning all......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Mormin man what u sayin mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

no a great deal just waiting for the postie, bored...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Morning all, wonder if the Fairy will turn up today or if shes been shot down flying over enemy territory?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, wonder if the Fairy will turn up today or if shes been shot down flying over enemy territory?


posted monday, first class if that aint there today sorry to say but i would bet it wont be seen again, first class post dont take that long?

what sort of stamp did u use bizzle? a normal or a large? if normal it may be being held due to not enough postage paid.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 23, 2013)

Mornin....thought this was really interesting:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18719045
new studies in Maastricht.

Basically it's better to be a heavy user of cannabis than to smoke say, once a week. Fuckin A - I always new I was doin it right


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> posted monday, first class if that aint there today sorry to say but i would bet it wont be seen again, first class post dont take that long?
> 
> what sort of stamp did u use bizzle? a normal or a large? if normal it may be being held due to not enough postage paid.


Either that or its not been wrapped well enough n they have smelt it? Only guesses at this point tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Either that or its not been wrapped well enough n they have smelt it? Only guesses at this point tho lol


would have just been stolen then by the postie, they aint gonna do a controlled delivery for gram of weed lol 

my guess it was just a normal stamp put on not a large and thats why u aint got it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> would have just been stolen then by the postie, they aint gonna do a controlled delivery for gram of weed lol
> 
> my guess it was just a normal stamp put on not a large and thats why u aint got it.


Well im sure once Bizzle has finished furiously wanking he will chime in n tell us lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2013)

morning ass hoppers!

anyone got a ph pen they wana get rid of???


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> morning ass hoppers!
> 
> anyone got a ph pen they wana get rid of???


Are you a hydro grower then? if not dont bother with that shit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> posted monday, first class if that aint there today sorry to say but i would bet it wont be seen again, first class post dont take that long?
> 
> what sort of stamp did u use bizzle? a normal or a large? if normal it may be being held due to not enough postage paid.


Just a normal one small one mate ice hasnr got his either


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just a normal one small one mate ice hasnr got his either


this is why, because a normal stamp dont cover the postage, you need a large first class stamp, up to 100g, they are being held at sorting office and should get some sort of letter/slip saying so in the next few days but sumtimes can be weeks.

twatattack.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Ajhhhhhhhh why didnt u tell me this before u know I'm a.noob lol

The only thing I've used to sending isy.cock in the missis Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

60 fuckin pence should cover a good 200mile round trip Pmsl


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Are you a hydro grower then? if not dont bother with that shit lol


yea boi DWC all day....lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Have faith lads fairy will land today fingers crossed


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Im really hoping it does come thru otherwise i may have to hold off of growing for a considerable while longer in case they decide to come n ask why im getting weed sent thru to me in the post less than 1 week after moving in.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

fuk me I just sent another fairy big stamp big yello sd sticker big fuk off special del b4 1 on a sat big 12 kwid postage......it should get thru this time MG


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this is why, because a normal stamp dont cover the postage, you need a large first class stamp, up to 100g, they are being held at sorting office and should get some sort of letter/slip saying so in the next few days but sumtimes can be weeks.
> 
> twatattack.............


If that has happened abandon it or go pick it up? I know you have had a bit more experience than me receiving stuff thru the post lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 23, 2013)

Somebody not too far away sent me a hand full of beans in a plastic vial a few weeks ago, I had to go down the sorting office and pay an extra 9p on top of normal first class because the envelope was thicker than 3mm.

From the horses mouth.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

@bizzle, how was the thing ur sending me wrapped inside? well or badly? as if this has been held by sorting office dont wanna go down there n try collect it if its just a bitt of green in an envelope with no wrapping or anything


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

well im having a shitty morning to say the least, no hash hear today is a day or so over due now aswel, just got a letter saying i failed me appeal on me benefits, so ALL my money will be stopped not that it was much anyway but was enough to keep the lights on and just about survive.

no money,no stock to earn anything off fucked.com

laterz.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle, how was the thing ur sending me wrapped inside? well or badly? as if this has been held by sorting office dont wanna go down there n try collect it if its just a bitt of green in an envelope with no wrapping or anything


They should put you a card through if you've to go collect it, mine was a white card telling me how short the postage was.

I asked the guy why when I got there.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle, how was the thing ur sending me wrapped inside? well or badly? as if this has been held by sorting office dont wanna go down there n try collect it if its just a bitt of green in an envelope with no wrapping or anything


if you dnt collect it they will hold it for 18days then send it to a undelivered mail center where it gets opened to look for return to sender info


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well im having a shitty morning to say the least, no hash hear today is a day or so over due now aswel, just got a letter saying i failed me appeal on me benefits, so ALL my money will be stopped not that it was much anyway but was enough to keep the lights on and just about survive.
> 
> no money,no stock to earn anything off fucked.com
> 
> laterz.........


thats bollocks m8, hopefully ur supplies turn up soon so u can make urself some ££ again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if you dnt collect it they will hold it for 18days then send it to a undelivered mail center where it gets opened to look for return to sender info


Aye I think they did that to Don, nearly lost his job over it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if you dnt collect it they will hold it for 18days then send it to a undelivered mail center where it gets opened to look for return to sender info


But is it worth going to collect it at the sorting office or is that just being stupid? Dont wanna get there, ask for parcel then have to spend next few hours explaining shit to the plod or summat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> But is it worth going to collect it at the sorting office or is that just being stupid? Dont wanna get there, ask for parcel then have to spend next few hours explaining shit to the plod or summat


id wait till u find out how well wrapped it was mate, otherwise u could be walking into a lot of shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well im having a shitty morning to say the least, no hash hear today is a day or so over due now aswel, just got a letter saying i failed me appeal on me benefits, so ALL my money will be stopped not that it was much anyway but was enough to keep the lights on and just about survive.
> 
> no money,no stock to earn anything off fucked.com
> 
> laterz.........


Shit not good, hope things perk up soon for ya mate, so what do they expect you to live on if they are cutting all ya benefits?


----------



## ArCaned (Aug 23, 2013)

HI all UK guys! Unlucky newuserlol, dealing with the benefit system is a ball breaker!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> id wait till u find out how well wrapped it was mate, otherwise u could be walking into a lot of shit


Hopefully i will if bizzle ever stops wanking furiously n actually replies i might find out lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle, how was the thing ur sending me wrapped inside? well or badly? as if this has been held by sorting office dont wanna go down there n try collect it if its just a bitt of green in an envelope with no wrapping or anything


It was well badly wrapped lmao they won't smell it but it may feel suspicious???? I didn't put wrap in in a long piecenof paper owt anything

As in I wrapped it well but looked bad !!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't been wanking I've been working hard.....have ubever tried repotting a 3 ltr air pot into a 6 ltr one listen lads don't do it lmao tight squeeze nuff stress goin off in 30° temps lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It was well badly wrapped lmao they won't smell it but it may feel suspicious???? I didn't put wrap in in a long piecenof paper owt anything


Well I wont be going sorting office to collect that then if it aint even wrapped properly ffs, Postie has just been and no fairy.

I dont think im gonna be able to grow here now for the foreseeable future...........bollocks


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

dont be ever sending me weed like that anybody, or i fucking mean it seriously expect a visit and not a friendly one, risking peoples grow ops due to poor packaging is WRONG.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Fuckinnell paranoid .com were not all expert vendors ffs naaaaaaa mean..feckin ell man ....this is what i did put it in a square plastic that's had weed sent to me.in it ...hot knifed it shut wrapped a bit of paper round it and cellotoape Wtf else u want me to do i sent a freebie out and I'm.getting shit for it SOUND lads


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont care bizzle, putting peoples ops at risk because you carnt be arsed to package properly is bang out of order, i dont send shit to my own address apart from a very few trusted people, but theres plenty that do.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't worry sae its the sender there gonna want and loads a shit goes.missing.in post.like their gonna hunt anyone down over a joint of weed


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

no they aint but the paranoia of noing weed was found in a package with your name and address on will make more than a few stop growing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont care bizzle, putting peoples ops at risk because you carnt be arsed to package properly is bang out of order, i dont send shit to my own address apart from a very few trusted people, but theres plenty that do.


I ain't put anyone's op at risk think about it any fucker could if sent that Tina wrong address .....I aint got nonvacum sealer so fuck it inaint sending shit out anymore....only trying to sort him out with a joint jeeeeez Louise


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no they aint but the paranoia of noing weed was found in a package with your name and address on will make more than a few stop growing.


It will be alright man don't worry I get gut feelings if sum things wrong and there always right !!!! All is good have faith man


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It will be alright man don't worry I get gut feelings if sum things wrong and there always right !!!! All is good have faith man


not entirely reassuring......most people who pretend to have esp are deluded


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

i just wish sae and ice goodluck, imo it would be better to collect the parcel than leave it at the sorting office to end up being opened.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Cmon anyone else wanna have a fo me.I'll roll with the punches Lol ...I'm sorry if I've made u para sae what else can i do naa mean.feel like a cunt now


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

oh and just been told i can only see my kids threw a contact center lmao the day gets better and better...........

im off to rob a bank or jump off a bridge one of the two lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

this is not the first fuk up, someones addy was in a photo etc, now doesn't understand how to send an ordinary parcel let alone a shipment....pls don't send me anything ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

In wrapped ices a bit different Cuz i did thatb1 second didn't look.suspisious at all and he hasn't had his yet ahhhhhhh fuck sake lads


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> oh and just been told i can only see my kids threw a contact center lmao the day gets better and better...........
> 
> im off to rob a bank or jump off a bridge one of the two lol


sorry to hear its raining shit mate, I am feeling for ya ....got some clones to send u Monday, not much but with u man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeh that's not good user but don't let ithet ya down...fight the storm and at the end you'll have sunshine..at least u can still see em! And make sure u do it all otherwise you'll just get fucked off


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree it was a fuckin stupid mistake to make on bizzles part to package so poorly, but I can also say I've had clones and a full HPS ballast and light sent to me from him and ha no probs and packaging was spot on. Hopefully this time was just a lapse in concentration but FS bizzle get ur shizzle together before u get yourself or someone else busted.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> this is not the first fuk up, someones addy was in a photo etc, now doesn't understand how to send an ordinary parcel let alone a shipment....pls don't send me anything ffs


Sure u don't want some clones sent in a soggy envelope Lol cmon everyone fucks up.I wouldnt imagine that you'd want anything off me any way


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

sae if its only a little bit theres only a small risk, if its a few g and it does smell thru the plastic (it wont if its thick vac bag placcy, it will any other) then risk is higher, did he wrap it in food grade or just dealer baggy placcy? get the answer to this to assess risk first man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

I aimt sending shit no more fuck it indomt need.to only did it to help out that's it I'm done fuck it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> sae if its only a little bit theres only a small risk, if its a few g and it does smell thru the plastic (it wont if its thick vac bag placcy, it will any other) then risk is higher, did he wrap it in food grade or just dealer baggy placcy? get the answer to this to assess risk first man


It was sealed in what weedrus use I recycled the package it was a g that's all .. bizzle out


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It was sealed in what weedrus use I recycled the package it was a g that's all .. bizzle out


this is fukin brilliant news for sae....did u seal it proper...if so id be off to the sorting office whistling my favourite tune cos weedrus are fukin professionals and sent me shit in fukin smell proff food grade placcy


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckinnell paranoid .com were not all expert vendors ffs naaaaaaa mean..feckin ell man ....this is what i did put it in a square plastic that's had weed sent to me.in it ...hot knifed it shut wrapped a bit of paper round it and cellotoape Wtf else u want me to do i sent a freebie out and I'm.getting shit for it SOUND lads


tbh mate earlier it sounded like you had literally just chucked a nug in an envelope n sent it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2013)

In bizzles defence if you don't want to risk your grow op don't get weed through the post to we're you grow. 

Gary boi you not got a spare ph meter going from that aero thing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> In bizzles defence if you don't want to risk your grow op don't get weed through the post to we're you grow.
> 
> Gary boi you not got a spare ph meter going from that aero thing



no mate no ph tester,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I aimt sending shit no more fuck it indomt need.to only did it to help out that's it I'm done fuck it


mate just invest in some of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Foil-Ziplock-Bags-3-x-4-Aluminium-Heat-Seal-Pouches-Fast-Free-P-P-/221250212918?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Kitchen_FoodStorage_GL&var=&hash=item33838a5436

and these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SINGLE-FIVES-TEN-FIFTY-Smell-Proof-Baggies-Bags-Bag-Smelly-6x9cm-/300769048169?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Kitchen_FoodStorage_GL&var=&hash=item46073b7669

and make sure u pad the envelope out so it doesnt feel dodgy, 

follow these steps and u shouldnt have a problem with sending packages safely


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

look u aint gunna get busted for a 0.9 or anything ur all whining about it wen it wont happen

u cannot be held accountable for what gets sen to you, your not sending it so how can u? think about it. someone could be trying to stitch u up,,

look at mg and sambo wen theyve had much moe confiscated and across borders by customs, did they get busted? NO,

stop making a big deal of a little thing and get a grip ffs, its a 0,9 of a G not 16 bags,

anwyays my shits landed so dunno wtf ur moaning about

and besides own address???? silly billys


----------



## zVice (Aug 23, 2013)

Haha you're one to talk
You just invite folks around your gaff where you growing lol

Newu - mail



IC3M4L3 said:


> look u aint gunna get busted for a 0.9 or anything ur all whining about it wen it wont happen
> 
> u cannot be held accountable for what gets sen to you, your not sending it so how can u? think about it. someone could be trying to stitch u up,,
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

i get offered samples all the time, just saying NO THANKS to anybody, no one.

thanks for the offers but give em to people who need em more.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

first time for everything, first time i shagged a girl up the hoop, last night ohh ill remember that een, got a nice 22 year old fuck buddy at my disposal yaaassss fuck you all missus wife shyte.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i get offered samples all the time, just saying NO THANKS to anybody, no one.
> 
> thanks for the offers but give em to people who need em more.


wqho are you joking? hahah u mean weed samples? then yeah


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2013)

ic how did your hunt for cheap cool tubes go....i need one

i need everything!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm after a mini washing machine from the UK what's the beat one off eBay


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wqho are you joking? hahah u mean weed samples? then yeah


i mean weed yes, not interested in any weed samples of anyone, i no the people i will take sample of and they no me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm after a mini washing machine from the UK what's the beat one off eBay


dunno? why a mini tho?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ic how did your hunt for cheap cool tubes go....i need one


6'' cooltubes are 50 maybe less on ebay.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno? why a mini tho?


Hash making


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hash making


u must have a fucking lot of trim then lool bit pointless just get some bags.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

fuk me im nakerd.....had a good clean in me room today all washed down and sprayed with this stuff.......thort I was gonna pass out lol had to put the extractors on....heres a ag..........and a bc........still got 2 runts.....giving them a nother week if no good gonna ditch......all been toped now 2...........and back in room.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

hey man,whos got the gaytonium out,coz my gaydiation meter's going nuts!!! AVOID IT MAN AVOID IT!


----------



## ghb (Aug 23, 2013)

dont go on holiday for two weeks leaving an inexperienced grower to look after your crop.

it's your own fault if this happens.



moving on.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

fuk a bout......looks like he never waterd them in the 2 weeks......hope he got a slap for fuking that crop up......


ghb said:


> dont go on holiday for two weeks leaving an inexperienced grower to look after your crop.
> 
> it's your own fault if this happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh fuck ghb looks like your tender never even showed up tthey've not had a drop in 2 weeks no way.... feel bad for ya man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

wow lol while its a lol its fucking harsh, id have kicked fuk outa him,,, looks like shawnys grow that does,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

lol fizzle bizzle shizzle.....that bush gonna be one monsta crop if all goes well....I want to see that in full bloom lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow lol while its a lol its fucking harsh, id have kicked fuk outa him,,, looks like shawnys grow that does,


U cheeky cunt Lol I ought to give 3 of the best


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

hows yours coming on ice man.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol fizzle bizzle shizzle.....that bush gonna be one monsta crop if all goes well....I want to see that in full bloom lol....


Don't worry they'll be pics of her in full bloom with me innrhe middle with a huge erection lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

yer looking at those im looking 4wd to nxt year outdoor grow....


shawnybizzle said:


> Don't worry they'll be pics of her in full bloom with me innrhe middle with a huge erection lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hows yours coming on ice man.....


 redisgned my main OP did a video ,sawny seen it fuking wikid


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

planning on doing some DMT trips sometime soon, anyone else into this strangeness?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

im back, fuck me theres been some arguing over the last 10pages or so lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> planning on doing some DMT trips sometime soon, anyone else into this strangeness?



Whats the dmt trips m8? Me and my m8 have been gettin a good few 25i tabs off the road, haven't took many myself but the folk round here fuckin love them. My m8 says u can even send the guy a picture and hell print it on a sheet of a 100 lol, 100 tabs with my face on them lol, bad idea but quite funny. Thanks for tht indi, u will be rewarded in about 3 weeks from now


----------



## zVice (Aug 23, 2013)

Load it in the 'cano

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/535337-digital-volcano-d-m-t.html

works like a charm, make sure you get your weights right, if its quality you should only need about 45-60mg to breakthrough.. Also prepare to have your life altered. Don't take it lightly, it should not be used for "fun" IMO, but rather enlightenment



indikat said:


> planning on doing some DMT trips sometime soon, anyone else into this strangeness?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> redisgned my main OP did a video ,sawny seen it fuking wikid


And what's wrong with the rest of us....are we black?


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> planning on doing some DMT trips sometime soon, anyone else into this strangeness?


yes i am, iv read about it, and watched a few documentaries, just so i know what im in for, the road seems to be the only place i can get it though. Havnt planned yet but do want to do some in the future.,




just setup new extractor, everything fuckin ballache ducting ducting clamps, fuck sake, i like to use black tape tho, flipped ready to rock.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone seen this?

   
*The Attitude Seedbank offices will be closed from 12th to 23rd September*
This is a message to inform all our customers that our offices will be closed from 12th September to 23rd September due to internal staff training.

*How does this affect ordering seeds from The Attitude Seedbank?*
You will still be able to purchase seeds online without any problems.
Orders placed between these dates will be processed after 23rd September.
The same applies to emails and phone calls.
Make sure you get your order in early if you do not want to be affected by delays.
We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

yer had mail bout it earlyer


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Load it in the 'cano
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/535337-digital-volcano-d-m-t.html
> 
> works like a charm, make sure you get your weights right, if its quality you should only need about 45-60mg to breakthrough.. Also prepare to have your life altered. Don't take it lightly, it should not be used for "fun" IMO, but rather enlightenment


good advice vice and yes an educational tool indeed, as are all psychedelics


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats the dmt trips m8? Me and my m8 have been gettin a good few 25i tabs off the road, haven't took many myself but the folk round here fuckin love them. My m8 says u can even send the guy a picture and hell print it on a sheet of a 100 lol, 100 tabs with my face on them lol, bad idea but quite funny. Thanks for tht indi, u will be rewarded in about 3 weeks from now


it makes acid seem like a cup of tea in comparison, its the molecule u release from your pineal in massive quantities when u r born and when u die, one such experience took me off planet to speak with a big blue being....what a hoot


----------



## zVice (Aug 23, 2013)

If you've taken acid, imagine taking 1000 of the strongest trips you've ever had, all at the same time and compressing it into the space of about 10 minutes... It's intense and other worldly.

I considered myself fairly experienced with psychedelics, but nothing could've prepared me for that lol



indikat said:


> good advice vice and yes an educational tool indeed, as are all psychedelics


also supposedly when you dreaming



indikat said:


> it makes acid seem like a cup of tea in comparison, its the molecule u release from your pineal in massive quantities when u r born and when u die, one such experience took me off planet to speak with a big blue being....what a hoot


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> it makes acid seem like a cup of tea in comparison, its the molecule u release from your pineal in massive quantities when u r born and when u die, one such experience took me off planet to speak with a big blue being....what a hoot


I experience being off the planet most nights Indi, ever visited the welsh valleys ? Had my beans from BB today, there will be dog !, & dippy, & some others wich they gifted me , tidy.


----------



## Larry an Barry (Aug 23, 2013)

View attachment 2788535looks familiar, these are mine.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> it makes acid seem like a cup of tea in comparison, its the molecule u release from your pineal in massive quantities when u r born and when u die, one such experience took me off planet to speak with a big blue being....what a hoot


Lmao don't sound like my type of gear then, the acid tabs was enuf for me. I know a guy who would love them tho, he's been eatin the tabs like smarties, went to the dam for 5 days and took about 30 with him and ate them over the five days, sounds like he needs some dmt


----------



## zVice (Aug 23, 2013)

You build up a tolerance very quickly with LSD, by the end of that he probably could've taken 5 or more and not felt much.

Dmt only needs about 30mins recovery lol



Mastergrow said:


> Lmao don't sound like my type of gear then, the acid tabs was enuf for me. I know a guy who would love them tho, he's been eatin the tabs like smarties, went to the dam for 5 days and took about 30 with him and ate them over the five days, sounds like he needs some dmt


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> You build up a tolerance very quickly with LSD, by the end of that he probably could've taken 5 or more and not felt much.
> 
> Dmt only needs about 30mins recovery lol


Yeah I ain't into them that much so wouldn't really know m8, how long does the dmt hit last? The acid can be too long sometimes IMO


----------



## zVice (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah acid is heavy body load, I've had trips lasting in excess of 15 hours
By the end of it you are shattered but you can't sleep because your mind is still trying to catch up and process everything
Your body just lies there lifeless whilst your mind is still racing haha

smoked crystallised DMT trips only last around 10-15 minutes

oral dmt (ayahuasca) can last for many hours though, 
It's what the tribes people in the amazon use for their spiritual rituals, crazy

don't think I could handle 15+hours of a dmt trip though.

I found a thread once where a guy had taken DMT through an intravenous drip, straight into the bloodstream... It sounded like the most intense thing ever.



Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I ain't into them that much so wouldn't really know m8, how long does the dmt hit last? The acid can be too long sometimes IMO


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

DMT is minutes, in the form ayahuasca its a few hours


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah acid is heavy body load, I've had trips lasting in excess of 15 hours
> By the end of it you are shattered but you can't sleep because your mind is still trying to catch up and process everything
> Your body just lies there lifeless whilst your mind is still racing haha
> 
> ...


I remember a m8 takin trips years ago at a party, around 7 or 8pm or so he took it, about 10 on Sunday night everyone was headin home for work in the morning, the worry on his face cos he was goina be left on his own still tripping on something he didn't know if or when it was goina end lol, first time taking the too. I didn't help matters by tellin him I knew of someone who never came down of them for years and ended up in the nuthouse lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> DMT is minutes, in the form ayahuasca its a few hours


if ever in the situation I'd probly smoke it but don't think I'd eat the stuff....too much for me that lol, although after a lotta drink I'd usually eat anything lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> if ever in the situation I'd probly smoke it but don't think I'd eat the stuff....too much for me that lol, although after a lotta drink I'd usually eat anything lol


ayahuasca is pretty much the same smell and consistency of biobizz grow....neat....not easy to get down, I drank 150 ml once and later discovered my breakthrough dose was 20.....brilliant doesn't cover it, you don't come out of that the same way u went in. David icke drank 40 ml and never again, couldn't handle it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> ayahuasca is pretty much the same smell and consistency of biobizz grow....neat....not easy to get down, I drank 150 ml once and later discovered my breakthrough dose was 20.....brilliant doesn't cover it, you don't come out of that the same way u went in. David icke drank 40 ml and never again, couldn't handle it


Sounds fucked up that stuff m8, dunno if I could handle it lol, ill stick to me weed, coke an ees


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

i can buy that on the road not just the dmt theres shitloads of that, but *ayahuasca theres different types is there not?*


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah acid is heavy body load, I've had trips lasting in excess of 15 hours
> By the end of it you are shattered but you can't sleep because your mind is still trying to catch up and process everything
> Your body just lies there lifeless whilst your mind is still racing haha
> 
> ...


i have some good anti-pyscotic pills that will stop/help bring down bad trips.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

last i had was a oz of mushies from texas they fucked me up big time!

GURNING ON ME SOFA FOR 9 HRS LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

did u get that mail vice?


----------



## zVice (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah bud, having a read now



newuserlol said:


> did u get that mail vice?


Ic3 you druggy cunt



IC3M4L3 said:


> last i had was a oz of mushies from texas they fucked me up big time!
> 
> GURNING ON ME SOFA FOR 9 HRS LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Ic3 you druggy cunt


hadent had em in yrs, mad things, wont have em again, mad visuals, me vert blinds wer movin man like snakes n shit, madness, il stick to me script shit for now on, nothing like pharma grade benzo's


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

only pharmagrade benzos worth taking are clonzepam and tamazepam maybe lorazepam might get on that list, but diazepam far too weak for me.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 23, 2013)

Alright boys. Jus got bk to some sorry lookin plants, drooped to fuck and 3 of em stretched for the light and toasted some leaves 
On the plus side there still alive and got a flash of flower lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 23, 2013)

when i was young, unwise & desperate once, (few months back), i ordered a few bags of Kraton, its like t leaves, had half a fucking bag in some orange juice, told not to ,but hey, in 4 a penny an all, high was shite, like a smoke of a week J, but god in heaven, when i woke up in the morning it was like being on a boat in the roughest sea ever !, sickness all fucking day, never again ,SHOVE YA FUCKING KRATON UP YA ASS !, ya filthy cunts !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Alright boys. Jus got bk to some sorry lookin plants, drooped to fuck and 3 of em stretched for the light and toasted some leaves
> On the plus side there still alive and got a flash of flower lol


hahah same as mine mate hadnet had a water since monday night, so was droppy and 1 had stretched for the light, got som lovely flowers! adjusted my op 2 stripped a load more of the bottoms of, sinc epoping they seemed to have gone a little nuts, the strtetch should stop now tho thank fuk


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahah same as mine mate hadnet had a water since monday night, so was droppy and 1 had stretched for the light, got som lovely flowers! adjusted my op 2 stripped a load more of the bottoms of, sinc epoping they seemed to have gone a little nuts, the strtetch should stop now tho thank fuk


when did u flip them ic3? howws any of ur clones doin m8, anything rootin for ye yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> when did u flip them ic3? howws any of ur clones doin m8, anything rootin for ye yet


2 weeks il be on friday

and fuk off about clones bollox cunting things. fuk

havent flipped the livers yet, will do in next few days


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2 weeks il be on friday
> 
> and fuk off about clones bollox cunting things. fuk
> 
> havent flipped the livers yet, will do in next few days


i wasnt gettin at the clones m8... but seriously, what the fuck are u doin wrong? ive told u what to do tho im no expert on it im sure if u just try one persons way of doin it youll get it, fuck me its simple. takes mine a while but eventually they all root, none die and i just leave them in the prop, side off room which is still mostly under the light but there far away from it, water them after a week or more and leave lid on for a week or so, 2-3 weeks ther all rooted


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

what are you armatureville mg your inbox is full??? why keep all them messages in there if your lappy ever got seized many could be fucked, clear it and keep it clean..........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what are you armatureville mg your inbox is full??? why keep all them messages in there if your lappy ever got seized many could be fucked, clear it and keep it clean..........


usually do m8, was all my sent ones too, 42 of them anyway. wasnt worried about it cos i had it away with me, not much chance of it gettin siezed ther, all good now tho....i am usually on it cos im a parranoid fuck...amatuerville, fuckin insult!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> usually do m8, was all my sent ones too, 42 of them anyway. wasnt worried about it cos i had it away with me, not much chance of it gettin siezed ther, all good now tho....i am usually on it cos im a parranoid fuck...amatuerville, fuckin insult!


it was ment as an insult you tosser lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahah same as mine mate hadnet had a water since monday night, so was droppy and 1 had stretched for the light, got som lovely flowers! adjusted my op 2 stripped a load more of the bottoms of, sinc epoping they seemed to have gone a little nuts, the strtetch should stop now tho thank fuk


Fucking gutting ain't it lol. Yeah got a bit of bud showin but still got my ballast running at 400. Ordered my hood before I went, got bk and it was parcel force who delivered it. Gotta wait till like tues now before I can get it 
Yeah I'm pretty much out of room! Got like 6 inches I can raise my light.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it was ment as an insult you tosser lol


was hopin it was a joke but should expect nothing less from u, cheers for keepin me on my toes tho


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fucking gutting ain't it lol. Yeah got a bit of bud showin but still got my ballast running at 400. Ordered my hood before I went, got bk and it was parcel force who delivered it. Gotta wait till like tues now before I can get it
> Yeah I'm pretty much out of room! Got like 6 inches I can raise my light.


another whos gonna fuck up the exo lmao half you lads couldn't organize a piss up in a brewery.............


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2013)

nearly out of smoke again ffs, goina have to try get someting round here cos come monday im away for two weeks....no way im workin away for two weeks with no smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i wasnt gettin at the clones m8... but seriously, what the fuck are u doin wrong? ive told u what to do tho im no expert on it im sure if u just try one persons way of doin it youll get it, fuck me its simple. takes mine a while but eventually they all root, none die and i just leave them in the prop, side off room which is still mostly under the light but there far away from it, water them after a week or more and leave lid on for a week or so, 2-3 weeks ther all rooted


 my first run wernt hot enough at main op no steam nothing, this run i did in airing cupboard but i used them co-coir cubes from garden centre AND never dropped the snip in water immidiatly or dunked them in homromne long enough

got sum real jiffys here so gunna take summore before i flip the livers in the next day and see what happens, in the airing cupboard with t4 it steams up lovely, i need to just leave em alone and not open the lid, i got seeds down, il get these down if it kills me, got another 25 chances in cupboard



spooningbadgers said:


> Fucking gutting ain't it lol. Yeah got a bit of bud showin but still got my ballast running at 400. Ordered my hood before I went, got bk and it was parcel force who delivered it. Gotta wait till like tues now before I can get it
> Yeah I'm pretty much out of room! Got like 6 inches I can raise my light.


haha, lesson parcel force suk, IM a main OP tomoz i think maybe, so il take sum pics n inbox u,, infact email me i done a vid but aint posting it on here il inbox u


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> another whos gonna fuck up the exo lmao half you lads couldn't organize a piss up in a brewery.............


Ha ha fuck off. Ill nail it next time  jus used her as a mother really, that I'm gonna flower lol she is a bit stretched to fuck like lool.
inbox me wot stock ya got mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my first run wernt hot enough at main op no steam nothing, this run i did in airing cupboard but i used them co-coir cubes from garden centre AND never dropped the snip in water immidiatly or dunked them in homromne long enough
> 
> got sum real jiffys here so gunna take summore before i flip the livers in the next day and see what happens, in the airing cupboard with t4 it steams up lovely, i need to just leave em alone and not open the lid, i got seeds down, il get these down if it kills me, got another 25 chances in cupboard
> 
> ...


For all the money you are spending on them cubes/rootriots/plugs whatever ya coulda bought a cloner off fleabay lol, ya can get the same one ive got for about £40, gotta be less hassle lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> nearly out of smoke again ffs, goina have to try get someting round here cos come monday im away for two weeks....no way im workin away for two weeks with no smoke


Yeah would be bad times mate lol. I went for 5 days ran out after 1 and went 4 days without never mind 2 fuckin weeks!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 23, 2013)

Quick peek in the tent. Drooped to fuck but showing flower


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> nearly out of smoke again ffs, goina have to try get someting round here cos come monday im away for two weeks....no way im workin away for two weeks with no smoke


Just be grateful ya aint limited to 1 scores bag a week like some of us lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

afternoooooon all................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

i garentee you it was the sunni extremist or the cia who launched them chems yday in syria, jus a excuse to try get bashir out i hope he wipes the fucking lot out.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

......................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2788806......................


add a bald head about 5stone and change to pure British and your almost there..


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

lmaoooooooooooooo............


newuserlol said:


> add a bald head about 5stone and change to pure British and your almost there..


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

u can tell how board I am wen I got to come up with shit like that lol.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u can tell how board I am wen I got to come up with shit like that lol.......


same here mate bored.com


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

join the club mate lol

So whats everyone upto then? seemed to go rather quiet after everyone having a go at bizzle earlier lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> join the club mate lol
> 
> So whats everyone upto then? seemed to go rather quiet after everyone having a go at bizzle earlier lol



people get para sae, ill say it again tho dont anybody ever send me weed and you shouldnt have any address of mine anyway, anyone with half a brain deletes all that shit once used.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> people get para sae, ill say it again tho dont anybody ever send me weed and you shouldnt have any address of mine anyway, anyone with half a brain deletes all that shit once used.


yeah i know what ya mean mate but was only trying to get out of him HOW he had actually packed it so I know whether to risk picking it up or not then come back few hours later n was mayhem in here lol

An im the same as you mate, every e-mail, PM, address etc all get deleted immediately once used just to be on the safe side lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

I wont send u weed...ill send u tams...........lol......im just watchin shit on yt sae....and eating a mint aero.....gonna have me a smoke now......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

so whens the samples starting imc


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I wont send u weed...ill send u tams...........lol......im just watchin shit on yt sae....and eating a mint aero.....gonna have me a smoke now......


no u have brain and no how to package, but fuck me them tams where nice imc thanks for them mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> so whens the samples starting imc


cause u send out loads lol and always have the money to pay for shit when u say lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I wont send u weed...ill send u tams...........lol......im just watchin shit on yt sae....and eating a mint aero.....gonna have me a smoke now......


thats what i miss about growing,apart from enjoying actually growing is just having weed on tap when ya want it instead of having to wait another 10days for a smoke lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

an whats worse is gotta sit here without a smoke smelling downstairs toking on some cheese ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> thats what i miss about growing,apart from enjoying actually growing is just having weed on tap when ya want it instead of having to wait another 10days for a smoke lol


i hate weed just makes me lazy and so bored of the buzz although that pure sativa hash was nice and differenf, nuffing but money to me.............


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cause u send out loads lol and always have the money to pay for shit when u say lmfao


dafuck you say that
for? moneywas payed,how wasi to know 1st class too 2 days?ya dick


who fucked up on packaging then?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> dafuck you say that
> for? moneywas payed,how wasi to know 1st class too 2 days?ya dick


how many times have u arranged to buy shit of people then dont have the cash??? i talk to plenty, so fuck you..................


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i hate weed just makes me lazy and so bored of the buzz although that pure sativa hash was nice and differenf, nuffing but money to me.............


yeah im like that with booze these days, just cant really be arsed with it, much prefer a smoke these days, least ya dont wake up in morning feeling crap n hungover lol

edit: oh an im much less of a cunt day to day when ive had a smoke lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

just waiting on more smelly b to come......missis bit parra bout sending so she do like 1 at a time.....


iiKode said:


> so whens the samples starting imc


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how many times have u arranged to buy shit of people then dont have the cash??? i talk to plenty, so fuck you..................


what?because you have a sr page and have money now you can judge, u ripped off phones just to make a buck

what have i havnt had money to get something, a fucking clone, that i never had the space for anyway

and someone said theyd sell me something, time came i had the money and noshow from him


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what?because you have a sr page and have money now you can judge, u ripped off phones just to make a buck


sr page aint making fuck all,lol its seeming a waste of time tbh, but what i said is true ur a messer same as most in this thread,


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

well I must say...saying im a non smoker...ive realy enjoyed my crop.....prob come back off it tho wen my sholder better and bak in gym.......I shldnt think it wld affect me tho....same with drink....I only drink sepc acc cos of bodyb.....but fuk it.....my grow I can make an exception


Saerimmner said:


> yeah im like that with booze these days, just cant really be arsed with it, much prefer a smoke these days, least ya dont wake up in morning feeling crap n hungover lol
> 
> edit: oh an im much less of a cunt day to day when ive had a smoke lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I must say...saying im a non smoker...ive realy enjoyed my crop.....prob come back off it tho wen my sholder better and bak in gym.......I shldnt think it wld affect me tho....same with drink....I only drink sepc acc cos of bodyb.....but fuk it.....my grow I can make an exception


the crop is strong no doubt, just expected more flavor considering the organics.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sr page aint making fuck all,lol its seeming a waste of time tbh, but what i said is true ur a messer same as most in this thread,


a messer, you gotsand in ur vag tonight for some reason tonight then, ahh fuckit think what you want, ya crackpot


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

yer......dunno....I think me self its taist betta the longer ive had it in jar....prob been a few weeks now....and I think its a nice smoke...enjoying it....think next tho im looking fwd to taisting this gold........and exo wen I get round to having 1.......


newuserlol said:


> the crop is strong no doubt, just expected more flavor considering the organics.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

I wld like to do diff strains , kush and shit but pointless for me as everyones cheese mad ere and if not cheese they don't want it......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I wld like to do diff strains , kush and shit but pointless for me as everyones cheese mad ere and if not cheese they don't want it......


thats so true imc everyone wonts cheese........... and exo is the real cheese.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

I am thinking of doing some traning on these tho maybe scrog with net if got room......we will see.....take a bit of bordem out of growing .....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

ive mentiond exo to a few my way even the bloke who buys my shit....they never herd of it....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I am thinking of doing some traning on these tho maybe scrog with net if got room......we will see.....take a bit of bordem out of growing .....


fucking boring aint it the growin that is, people who carnt grow a WEED need a fucking brain transplant i think.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive mentiond exo to a few my way even the bloke who buys my shit....they never herd of it....


its the origanal cheese read up on it, no offence but different league to that blue cheese u just grew.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> and someone said theyd sell me something, time came i had the money and noshow from him


 wtf, i never sold u the extractor coz the heatwave hit and i needed it for teh main OP, like ima sell it too u wen im hitting 40 degree temps, u crazy misguided youth, u need to sit back count to 10 and have a think about how your talking to people,

fukin joker man.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

ay gonna lie to ya lad the whole exp of groing been worth it......made me a bit parra but gona be.....enjoyed it.....missin me room being full lol......


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I wld like to do diff strains , kush and shit but pointless for me as everyones cheese mad ere and if not cheese they don't want it......


exactly the same down here mate kush, lemon,cheese an silver, if it aint one of those then no-one will take it even at ridiculously low prices lol

had a 5oz bag of Northern lights a while back ( mate has run this strain since1999 continuously an will blow ya head off) 2month cured, stank to high heaven, no stalk just ppure bud an no-one would touch it n bloke only wanted 160`s on it (old school bloke refuses to charge more than that lol), ended upringing the same lads up n told em it was "haze" an they were round in a flash n bought the lot giving it "thats peng bruv, much better than that other shite you showed us earlier" lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

physco PWNS exo, withoubt a doubt IMO


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I am thinking of doing some traning on these tho maybe scrog with net if got room......we will see.....take a bit of bordem out of growing .....


find the "mainlining" thrad on here, might give ya some ideas for something new to try lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> physco PWNS exo, withoubt a doubt IMO


ice u grown the exo once is it??? and the pyscho what 2-3times lmao u dont no what your talking about.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive mentiond exo to a few my way even the bloke who buys my shit....they never herd of it....


try telling him "proper peng luton cheese bruv" as most street dealers cant seem to speak english these days just chav lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice u grown the exo once is it??? and the pyscho what 2-3times lmao u dont no what your talking about.


u smoke a joint a night if that, when u no about weed you can comment until then stick to the comps etc............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ice u grown the exo once is it??? and the pyscho what 2-3times lmao u dont no what your talking about.


 oh im sorry the mighty pissed pilled up sambo has spoken so your word is gospel,, stfu sambo and get a grip, ur talkings shit and treating "SO CALLED" Friends like fucking pricks, watever your issue is its with you, no fucking need to start on ya pals m8, or u wont have any left,even tho your gunna say u dont care, i have absolutely no problem with you at all, but recently your being a cunt mate simple, and not just on here with ya pissed up comments, way to treat m8's, thanx


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

fukin mad aint it....theres some nice strains out there.......must be a lot of amiture smokers out there who just stik to cheese....and don't kno there shit........its like Rambo he likes his other shit must of tried so many diff strains and he wld prob say he has had a lot betta smoke than cheese.....think ppl are afraid to exp diff shit....so that's why its cheese that sells cos they use to it....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh im sorry the mighty pissed pilled up sambo has spoken so your word is gospel,, stfu sambo and get a grip, ur talkings shit and treating "SO CALLED" Friends like fucking pricks, watever your issue is its with you, no fucking need to start on ya pals m8, or u wont have any left,even tho your gunna say u dont care, i have absolutely no problem with you at all, but recently your being a cunt mate simple, and not just on here with ya pissed up comments, way to treat m8's, thanx


no i dont care what i said was true was it not? and i aint even pissed thanks unfortunatly....


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wtf, i never sold u the extractor coz the heatwave hit and i needed it for teh main OP, like ima sell it too u wen im hitting 40 degree temps, u crazy misguided youth, u need to sit back count to 10 and have a think about how your talking to people,
> 
> fukin joker man.


ahahaha wernt even talking about you, and you said anyway to me that you needed it for takin ur temps down, yeah im a youth, and maybe misguided,, dont fuckin start wif me you,junkedupprick

fuckin threads lethal tonight,i was talking about someone else who wanted to sell me some smoke, then fucked off once i had the cash.

speaking to people bad? ohh im sorry what youoffended orsummit


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin mad aint it....theres some nice strains out there.......must be a lot of amiture smokers out there who just stik to cheese....and don't kno there shit........its like Rambo he likes his other shit must of tried so many diff strains and he wld prob say he has had a lot betta smoke than cheese.....think ppl are afraid to exp diff shit....so that's why its cheese that sells cos they use to it....


cheese is a by-word nowdays for anything smelly and half decent, aint nowt like the real deal tho.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

I rem like 10 years ago wen it was all about the hash and soap bar and sqidgy black........man wen I use to smoke bak then wen I was a youth.....was batterd


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheese is a by-word nowdays for anything smelly and half decent, aint nowt like the real deal tho.


even the real exo cheese is getting shit round here as every cunt seems to be pulling it at about 6 weeks flower to get more crops in over the year


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

your word is your bond on the internet, break that and your a messer simples............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> even the real exo cheese is getting shit round here as every cunt seems to be pulling it at about 6 weeks flower to get more crops in over the year


very true, but 8-9wk grown right exo aint no better cheese.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your word is your bond on the internet, break that and your a messer simples............


what are you on about,is this over a fuckin clone? orwhat,i havnt ripped a singleperson here an im gettin this,fuckoff


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I rem like 10 years ago wen it was all about the hash and soap bar and sqidgy black........man wen I use to smoke bak then wen I was a youth.....was batterd


yeah i remember them days, ya struggled to get hold of green most weeks but could have a ya choice of red/blue/silver/gold seal , morroccan, squidgy etc etc from any one of 50 different dealers lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> what are you on about,is this over a fuckin clone? orwhat,i havnt ripped a singleperson here an im gettin this,fuckoff


no but you planned to buy off more than one and then didnt have the cash, your a nice lad kode but a messer sorry but fact.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;pLf81mr3t88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLf81mr3t88[/video]...got to take me hat off to drake.....proving he can sing and not just rap......


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no but you planned to buy off more than one and then didnt have the cash, your a nice lad kode but a messer sorry but fact.


wtf a clone yeah,but what else? are you sure its me, gtf

i bounce ideas,kchopping and changing almost daily.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

ffs i even offered you the clone-onlys free just postage cause i get your young and struggling, u couldnt even manage that lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> very true, but 8-9wk grown right exo aint no better cheese.


true but taste gets a bit samey after a while, same as with any strain tho really, do like me a bit of blue cheese though i must admit but ya never see it round here these days as it dont yield enough for the commercial growers apparently


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 23, 2013)

Rite I'm off to bed ya cunts have fun with ya bickering lool


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> wtf a clone yeah,but what else? are you sure its me, gtf


did u not ask for a oz a blueberry 2wk ago, all gone now just saying your word is your bond its the fucking internet ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> true but taste gets a bit samey after a while, same as with any strain tho really, do like me a bit of blue cheese though i must admit but ya never see it round here these days as it dont yield enough for the commercial growers apparently


some phenos of bc are lovely some not, but its a 2 a penny strain everyone has it or is growing it cause the clones are cheap.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2013)

cor newuser you a poster girl for the cheese or summin!...you cant get enough!

ic3 now we aint got 40degs you got an extractor fan going cheap


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ffs i even offered you the clone-onlys free just postage cause i get your young and struggling, u couldnt even manage that lmao


NO. i didnt have the space for it, not even once plant ffs, i thought i had it, but after seeing thembush out after topping, i knew there were no space forit, what is this pick on me day?like you are all moral fuckin people


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did u not ask for a oz a blueberry 2wk ago, all gone now just saying your word is your bond its the fucking internet ffs


yes but after having a look on the page,there was none the day i had the money, so had to get something else, and i told you many times, i have to wait till payday ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> cor newuser you a poster girl for the cheese or summin!...you cant get enough!
> 
> ic3 now we aint got 40degs you got an extractor fan going cheap


lemonhead dont push it you already mugged off ya best buddy don with your posts of who he is, which i will be telling him about when back from hols...........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

yer I pulled oz n half off my blue cheese....10 plants.......


Saerimmner said:


> true but taste gets a bit samey after a while, same as with any strain tho really, do like me a bit of blue cheese though i must admit but ya never see it round here these days as it dont yield enough for the commercial growers apparently


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> cor newuser you a poster girl for the cheese or summin!...you cant get enough!
> 
> ic3 now we aint got 40degs you got an extractor fan going cheap


nice try but your first after me lmao, been waiting for nearly a year now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I pulled oz n half off my blue cheese....10 plants.......


u done good imc, first grow n that. 

i made some kief from that trim heres the feedback ''Arrived NEXT DAY !!!! very fast communication. The homemade hash smells out of this world. and has enough potency to reincarnate bob marley''


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> NO. i didnt have the space for it, not even once plant ffs, i thought i had it, but after seeing thembush out after topping, i knew there were no space forit, what is this pick on me day?like you are all moral fuckin people


its kinda been a day for it in here mate, quite a few ppl in here have either had a bad day or seem to have gotten out the wrong side of bed this morning lol, an you think this is bad you wanna see what bizzle got in the neck earlier from everyone just for not answering a question bout on of his parcels quick enoughlol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I pulled oz n half off my blue cheese....10 plants.......


This is only your first grow tho innit? Yields increase with experience mate, my 1st crop i only averaged about the same as you


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> its kinda been a day for it in here mate, quite a few ppl in here have either had a bad day or seem to have gotten out the wrong side of bed this morning lol, an you think this is bad you wanna see what bizzle got in the neck earlier from everyone just for not answering a question bout on of his parcels quick enoughlol


ill have to read back skipped the pages


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

sorry girls but first crop i done 2 dp blueberry under a 600 13oz.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ill have to read back skipped the pages


yeah might be an idea, from bout page 9387 onwards lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 23, 2013)

lol well ill agree on that...that homemade hash fuked me up good n proppa.....and yer I dow fuk about lol


newuserlol said:


> u done good imc, first grow n that.
> 
> i made some kief from that trim heres the feedback ''Arrived NEXT DAY !!!! very fast communication. The homemade hash smells out of this world. and has enough potency to reincarnate bob marley''


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry girls but first crop i done 2 dp blueberry under a 600 13oz.....


mine was 6 northern lights, no extractor or carbon filter or tent or proper plant food just some garden dirt n generic cheap liquid plant food n averaged about 1.25-1.6 oz a plant, in a dusty loft with 1x 400W HPS about 2ft away lmao


----------



## iiKode (Aug 23, 2013)

okstop beingpissy with you newuser,jus read back,nowi know why ur a grumpy sod, and ic3? ahh fuck know hes like the grumpy grampa of this thread


i managed to grow northern lights without carbon filter aswell,didnt stink anything out realy, but then again was autoflower,and wernt the best anyway.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 23, 2013)

Colourful in here today, eh.

Lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Colourful in here today, eh.
> 
> Lol.



fuck em yman most chat shit, send shit and are messers im out this thread for a while i carnt be arsed with it any more, unless extremely drunk.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck em yman most chat shit, send shit and are messers im out this thread for a while i carnt be arsed with it any more, unless extremely drunk.


Aye the standard slipped a while back, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice and friendly in here last night lol......can't really fault the man for tellin it how it is. Some people takin offence this time cos he wasn't even drunk lol, fuck it, if we all spoke our mind in here and didnt do so much arse lickin it'd be a bit more fun I reckon.


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Nice and friendly in here last night lol......can't really fault the man for tellin it how it is. Some people takin offence this time cos he wasn't even drunk lol, fuck it, if we all spoke our mind in here and didnt do so much arse lickin it'd be a bit more fun I reckon.[/QUOTE couldn't agree more, this is a tough game with liberty at stake, cant be too careful..... hows tricks MG ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm good m8, patiently waitin here and postie has past by, dunno if there's another round or what....wouldn't have thot it with bein a Saturday


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

Morning all, so what we got planned for todays events/stressy moments then?? lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lemonhead dont push it you already mugged off ya best buddy don with your posts of who he is, which i will be telling him about when back from hols...........


oooo stop it your making me feel like a naughty school girl!! i aint got the slightest fuckin clue who D is, what he does or who he slips a sligh one to every other sunday! not that its any of your business (im not trying to take him off you dont worry! lol) but 90% of what i know about D and is what ive read on here from you boys gassing, or do you think hes so stupid as to tell a complete stranger anything....think you should have a bit more respect for your mate. mate!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> oooo stop it your making me feel like a naughty school girl!! i aint got the slightest fuckin clue who D is, what he does or who he slips a sligh one to every other sunday! not that its any of your business (im not trying to take him off you dont worry! lol) but 90% of what i know about D and is what ive read on here from you boys gassing, or do you think hes so stupid as to tell a complete stranger anything....think you should have a bit more respect for your mate. mate!


are you having a fucking laugh nick him of you, im 31 not 12, and it is my business when i have to tell you to delete posts cause your saying stuff about who and what he may be.

i carnt be arsed with arguing ive well had enough of this thread.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> oooo stop it your making me feel like a naughty school girl!! i aint got the slightest fuckin clue who D is, what he does or who he slips a sligh one to every other sunday! not that its any of your business (im not trying to take him off you dont worry! lol) but 90% of what i know about D and is what ive read on here from you boys gassing, or do you think hes so stupid as to tell a complete stranger anything....think you should have a bit more respect for your mate. mate!



ahhh well that kinda outlines todays planned events nicely......no weed or popcorn to watch it with tho....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are you having a fucking laugh nick him of you, im 31 not 12, and it is my business when i have to tell you to delete posts cause your saying stuff about who and what he may be.
> 
> i carnt be arsed with arguing ive well had enough of this thread.


whatever happened to TTT, W dragon, jimmygreenfingers etc etc? seemd to be a lot more chilled out in here when the old lot were around lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Morning fuckwits. Every 1 put there handbags away now?
gotta trim the bitches... Again  then watch my beloved arsenal stuff Fulham


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

Why on earth would you want to stuff your arse full of ham?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Why on earth would you want to stuff your arse full of ham?


Lmao. Cause that's jus how i roll


----------



## zVice (Aug 24, 2013)

Couldn't agree more, miss the old days



Saerimmner said:


> whatever happened to TTT, W dragon, jimmygreenfingers etc etc? seemd to be a lot more chilled out in here when the old lot were around lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> Couldn't agree more, miss the old days


yeah seemed to be alot more pics of grows, more advice n help, more friendly banter and a lot less bickering bout silly shit back then


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

Out of interest what was you previous username vice? so many changes of usernames for people I cant keep up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

lmao vice very true mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Think all the bickering started cuz of bizzles "poor packaging" gotta go.andnspend me last tenner on feckin coco lol so I can pot up


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think all the bickering started cuz of bizzles "poor packaging" gotta go.andnspend me last tenner on feckin coco lol so I can pot up


lol I wouldnt mind I only asked ya HOW it had been packed, popped out for an hour and was like WW3 in here when I got back with everyone going mental at ya lol, you all ok today?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol I wouldnt mind I only asked ya HOW it had been packed, popped out for an hour and was like WW3 in here when I got back with everyone going mental at ya lol, you all ok today?


I'm.sound mate still.a.bit pissed but I'll find me dummy soon Lol..but seriously sae either my collector smoked it or your postie did or it can take up 2 10 days to deliver...get your grow on don't fret is was .9

How's u.anyway? Apart from been smokeless Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm.sound mate still.a.bit pissed but I'll find me dummy soon Lol..but seriously sae either my collector smoked it or your postie did or it can take up 2 10 days to deliver...get your grow on don't fret is was .9
> 
> How's u.anyway? Apart from been smokeless Lol


same as alwaysmate, jus indoors bored n skint n smokeless lol, all i ever seem to do these days lol, you up to much today


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Fuck all mate just got nip grow shop n get some coco to do some potting up Lol don't know what I'm.gonna do with all these plants I've gone mad thinking me clones would die amdntheve all made it do u want any lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Just booked bouncy castle for me lads b day think gonna get a kids magician or something aswell cuz i can't cope with my 3 never mind a garden full of the bastard Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck all mate just got nip grow shop n get some coco to do some potting up Lol don't know what I'm.gonna do with all these plants I've gone mad thinking me clones would die amdntheve all made it do u want any lmao


if it helps most of the (now disappeared) lads used to use this place for coco..... http://www.fertilefibre.com/ cheap n delivered to ya door

lol what clones are they?

also.....depends on how you gonna package em lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> if it helps most of the (now disappeared) lads used to use this place for coco..... http://www.fertilefibre.com/ cheap n delivered to ya door
> 
> lol what clones are they?
> 
> also.....depends on how you gonna package em lmao



Lmao my.packaging is pro normally........ there blue dream what I've just cropped got 4 off each and only taken the main tops n that left the rest to ripen. This is the stuff in was gonna sort you out with.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao my.packaging is pro normally........ there blue dream what I've just cropped got 4 off each and only taken the main tops n that left the rest to ripen. This is the stuff in was gonna sort you out with.


well keep em alive for a few days n will let ya know as depending on what happens with this .9 or not i may have to find another addy to get em sent to, a lot of it will dpend on if they contact me to pick it up or not etc


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

Help guys my cheese has nute lockout 3 weeks away from harvest what can I do to get the juices flowing again any advice welcome guys I'm running advanced nutes micro,grow,bloom and I gave them a shot of ton o bud. Then they just seemed to stop growing the nutes say that their ph perfect so no need to adjust but I did check oh after adding tun o bud and I adjustd accordingly I'm stumped ??


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> Help guys my cheese has nute lockout 3 weeks away from harvest what can I do to get the juices flowing again any advice welcome guys


chuck some pics up mate n brief description of whats happened n ppl will help you out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well keep em alive for a few days n will let ya know as depending on what happens with this .9 or not i may have to find another addy to get em sent to, a lot of it will dpend on if they contact me to pick it up or not etc



10 days will be next Fri if ur ain't there by then then some things fishy and nothing can be done about that now. I'll keep em alive don't worry. All good trust


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 10 days will be next Fri if ur ain't there by then then some things fishy and nothing can be done about that now. I'll keep em alive don't worry. All good trust


yeah im sure we will see whats going on in good time lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Indi u are the fuckin man!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Morning fuckwits. Every 1 put there handbags away now?
> gotta trim the bitches... Again  then watch my beloved arsenal stuff Fulham


 lol you trimming again? me too mate,well i did, see how they fare, had to rip loads of and spread em out coz the lower leaves wernt gettig light, but alas ther done now fuking went nuts


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 24, 2013)

3rd and final round of trimming done! Thank fuck, still not quite over being abandoned for 5 days but getting there lol


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wasn't thinking their mate was busy flushing do you think its a phosphorous def ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol you trimming again? me too mate,well i did, see how they fare, had to rip loads of and spread em out coz the lower leaves wernt gettig light, but alas ther done now fuking went nuts


any pics of urs ic3, mail me themi f u don't wanna put em on here


----------



## iiKode (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just booked bouncy castle for me lads b day think gonna get a kids magician or something aswell cuz i can't cope with my 3 never mind a garden full of the bastard Lol


bouncy castle cover the plants.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol you trimming again? me too mate,well i did, see how they fare, had to rip loads of and spread em out coz the lower leaves wernt gettig light, but alas ther done now fuking went nuts


Yeah mate it is ridiculous in my tent, tops all over the spot lol. Took all the lower ones of that we're either tiny or gettin no light. Hope these don't go nuts again don't think my tent can take it lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Indi u are the fuckin man!!!!!


were they ok mate, packed alrite?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lemonhead dont push it you already mugged off *ya best buddy don* with your posts of who he is, which i will be telling him about when back from hols...........





newuserlol said:


> *are you having a fucking laugh nick him of you*, im 31 not 12, and it is my business when i have to tell you to delete posts cause your saying stuff about who and what he may be.
> 
> i carnt be arsed with arguing ive well had enough of this thread.


no mate im not "having a laugh" sounds like jealousy. 

i will repeat me and "Don" have only ever shared a few e-mails, thats it. 

when i spoke of a seedbank it was because i learnt that possible knowledge *from YOU* 5 or 6 that are always on here. 

your trying to paint it like i have been slagging him off and telling you all his info, which i dont know, hence me being shocked to discover all his personal fam problems that *YOU* lott have mentioned when i have been banging on about my own.

your turning a candle into a house fire mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> no mate im not "having a laugh" sounds like jealousy.
> 
> i will repeat me and "Don" have only ever shared a few e-mails, thats it.
> 
> ...


see it how you wont i couldnt care less, jealousy lmao you really are twelve aint ya, fuck i must be really bored to even reply to this shit..........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Check ur email indi!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> see it how you wont i couldnt care less, jealousy lmao you really are twelve aint ya, *fuck i must be really bored to even reply to this shit.........*.


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> any pics of urs ic3, mail me themi f u don't wanna put em on here


email m8, 

not posting no more pics on here mate, gotta be carefull now and too many dicks too tbh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2789648View attachment 2789652View attachment 2789653
> 3rd and final round of trimming done! Thank fuck, still not quite over being abandoned for 5 days but getting there lol


lol u did same as me, couldnt stand to take sum of teh branches of, DO IT MATE!!! them lower ones looked too stretched for me so just took the plunge,, sumtimes m8, u just gorra


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

well I haven't taken the grumpy pill today, the temps are down and all is well, grow you beauties


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

anyone got any views on the effect of trimming underneath at 2 weeks flower vs one week before flip, I usually do it in veg but have started to do it in flower to see the effect?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> email m8,
> 
> not posting no more pics on here mate, gotta be carefull now and too many dicks too tbh


Watched it m8, had me laughing...ur fuckin wired lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any views on the effect of trimming underneath at 2 weeks flower vs one week before flip, I usually do it in veg but have started to do it in flower to see the effect?


yeh called lollipopping indi, ive done it for 3 grows now i think and they really do respond well, i normall do it at veg but i took botoms of my main OP yesterday and thats 2 weeks flower, it makes no odds when u do it, the theory is, that wen u take the lower shit the plant diverts the energy used to rgowing them small buds to the main cola or whateevr u have left, u get what i mean?


some people just leave the main cola,PERIOD, no side branches no nothing, i havent dared go that extreme yet, but im very tempted, may just do 1 take the lot and leav the main bud with sum fan leaves,,, wat ya reckon?




Mastergrow said:


> Watched it m8, had me laughing...ur fuckin wired lol


 so wayya reckon them MG loking gravy or not ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Aye they look grand m8, hard to see properly cos its a bit dark, wer abouts are the psycho, are they still in the middle? You seem well happy with them anyway m8 lol, so alls gravy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

wired? or weird? wired yeh to many monster dirnks! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wired? or weird? wired yeh to many monster dirnks! lol


Both lol! Wired m8, u def sound quite happy with them in the vid lol, so what about the psycho? They lookin better now? Wer are they in the vid


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh called lollipopping indi, ive done it for 3 grows now i think and they really do respond well, i normall do it at veg but i took botoms of my main OP yesterday and thats 2 weeks flower, it makes no odds when u do it, the theory is, that wen u take the lower shit the plant diverts the energy used to rgowing them small buds to the main cola or whateevr u have left, u get what i mean?
> 
> 
> *some people just leave the main cola,PERIOD, no side branches no nothing, i havent dared go that extreme yet, but im very tempted, may just do 1 take the lot and leav the main bud with sum fan leaves,,, wat ya reckon?*
> ...


bigger the cola = more chance of mold!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Both lol! Wired m8, u def sound quite happy with them in the vid lol, so what about the psycho? They lookin better now? Wer are they in the vid


 dunno wer they are in the vid lol, l do sum pics of them later, but ther well happier now,

@lemon king

never had mould or bud rot mate, long as the humidity is right then thers no worrys, u havent seen my setup mate, but thers no problems and ther wont be, but i really wanna test out the leaving just the main cola


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Shout out to lemon king BIG shout out to his drying method my buds are rock hard and smell dank better than they ever have......so cheers lemon drizzle nuff respect from bizzle


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> bigger the cola = more chance of mold!!


Something lemon heads an expert on....the mold, not the big fat colas lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Something lemon heads an expert on....the mold, not the big fat colas lol


yeh he foggot the-- bigger bud= more cash

div


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shawnybizzle again.



*


APPRECIATE it mate!​


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno wer they are in the vid lol, l do sum pics of them later, but ther well happier now,
> 
> @lemon king
> 
> never had mould or bud rot mate,* long as the humidity is right then thers no worrys*, u havent seen my setup mate,* but thers no problems and ther wont be*, but i really wanna test out the leaving just the main cola


wicked, then go for it!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2013)

whats cracking bitches? 
just had my girls out for a feed there, the blue cheese is stinky as fuck hope it tastes as good as it smells, anyway another 17 days till the BC and the HG Kush are due to get the chop i cant fucking wait, the Cheese and BG dream ive also got flowering will be about 2 weeks after that, then my blue dream have just started flowering now will hopefully be ready in about 8-9 weeks, and i will be potting up my next lot in about 2 weeks as well. think im gonna do 5 blue cheese this time and 3 purple paralysis, wanna try a purple strain and i think growing it in winter time will be best as ive heard the cooler night temps help enhance the purple colour.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> wicked, then go for it!


enough of the patronism, 
look i aint got no issues with you apart form the way you go about saying shit, if u put more thought into your comments and suggestions thenu wouldnt come across as a cunt, i talk to bizzle every now and again and he says your a orite geezer, so il take his word for it,

why couldnt u have written while yes getting big buds are good u gotta watch out for the bud rot and mould man..


u know???....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Ur gonna love this b dream ice its hazey as fuck rock hard nugz not as hard as you like but yano


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> whats cracking bitches?
> just had my girls out for a feed there, the blue cheese is stinky as fuck hope it tastes as good as it smells, anyway another 17 days till the BC and the HG Kush are due to get the chop i cant fucking wait, the Cheese and BG dream ive also got flowering will be about 2 weeks after that, then my blue dream have just started flowering now will hopefully be ready in about 8-9 weeks, and i will be potting up my next lot in about 2 weeks as well. think im gonna do 5 blue cheese this time and 3 purple paralysis, wanna try a purple strain and i think growing it in winter time will be best as ive heard the cooler night temps help enhance the purple colour.



Sounds like u got it all planned out the dream is something else mate I'm tellin ya  theres a bit of purple.in my bubba but that ain't down to cols temps Cuz last weeks have been hot so gotta be some purps in the genes somewhere ???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ur gonna love this b dream ice its hazey as fuck rock hard nugz not as hard as you like but yano


uh huh. lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *enough of the patronism*,
> look i aint got no issues with you apart form the way you go about saying shit, if u put more thought into your comments and suggestions thenu wouldnt come across as a cunt, i talk to bizzle every now and again and he says your a orite geezer, so il take his word for it,
> 
> *why couldnt u have written while yes getting big buds are good u gotta watch out for the bud rot and mould man..
> ...


i see what your saying, because im lazy in my typing things aint comming across as i mean them! wicked go for it ment just that as you said in your post you had it all dialled in not trying to be patronising so i apologise if it came across that way!

i am a good geezer at heart!


----------



## trophycliipp (Aug 24, 2013)

View attachment 2789610View attachment 2789611View attachment 2789616
Hi Guys and Girls,

I have two ladies, one is doing fine (the one inside the make shift green house) and the other has some slight dis-colouration in the leaves (turning slightly lighter green). I suspect their could be a Nitrogen problem, could someone confirm this? I have been feeding them both the same fert (5-5-5) once a week and have added some molasses to the last feed (as they are starting to flower).

Before I go any further I am going to get a ph soil tester, some bone meal and I also have some Biobizz Bio Bloom coming (to use after I have sorted out this initial problem. My tap water is quite hard and limey which leads me to the conclusion that the soil could be slightly more on the alkaline side, so if anyone can suggest how to raise lower my ph slightly.

I don't want to mess things up even more, so if there is someway I can stabilise the plant ready for flowering nuts then I would be grateful of any advice.

Cheers

trophy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Its how we roooooooole just gotta pot a few up and that's me done gonna have a nice joint of hazey dream first


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

@ trophy does this help thatsbwhat the poorly one looks like to me.the others are fine that small ones hungry she needs nutrients now!!!!!


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> View attachment 2789610View attachment 2789611View attachment 2789616
> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> I have two ladies, one is doing fine (the one inside the make shift green house) and the other has some slight dis-colouration in the leaves (turning slightly lighter green). I suspect their could be a Nitrogen problem, could someone confirm this? I have been feeding them both the same fert (5-5-5) once a week and have added some molasses to the last feed (as they are starting to flower).
> ...


wat u tomatoes are u growin mate got any recommendations?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

stacked .com Lol popcorns fattening up nicely on the bd now aswell 


Bit less blurry lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

afternoon all............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Easy IMC what u sayin then mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

busy morning decorating.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> afternoon all............


afternoon imc, what u up to this fine sat ive bin in the park with the kids, run out of dope, ran out of cash so sold the percy stash vaping hood dried immature tangerine dream, a lovely smoke but a cunt in flower , contemplating a few glasses of wine, its been 3 weeks so I ll be smashed if I do....must be the same with bodybuilding no? have to stay off the booze fer that? if u into training have u ever tried vaping sativa and hittin the weights....nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Nah don't do decorating I get too stressed Lol my sis dad in law is a decorator so we get him in when we get ote done lol


----------



## trophycliipp (Aug 24, 2013)

@shawnybizzle: I agree looks like a zinc deficiency. I have read that the ph of the soil should be close to 7.0 before I add a supplement. I know my soild is quite acidic as I tested the soil with some vinegar and the sample started to fizz a little. Looks like I am going to the garden centre for something to zinc the plant and raise the ph.

Do you concur? LOL


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

yer I only drink spec acc ect....was a bit worrid that smoking wld affect me but na....think the steds giv me nuff of a buzz lol


indikat said:


> afternoon imc, what u up to this fine sat ive bin in the park with the kids, run out of dope, ran out of cash so sold the percy stash vaping hood dried immature tangerine dream, a lovely smoke but a cunt in flower , contemplating a few glasses of wine, its been 3 weeks so I ll be smashed if I do....must be the same with bodybuilding no? have to stay off the booze fer that? if u into training have u ever tried vaping sativa and hittin the weights....nice


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

been doing the motherinlaws lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Nah don't do decorating I get too stressed Lol my sis dad in law is a decorator so we get him in when we get ote done lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

masterd them clones aint ya.....shame wernt exo or livers ect lol...


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2789801View attachment 2789802
> 
> Its how we roooooooole just gotta pot a few up and that's me done gonna have a nice joint of hazey dream first


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

I want to scrog an exo next yer.....and an outdoor grow.....pluss want to do a 15week veg monsta......on its own.....but that's plans for next year new rooms setups ect.....get this grow out the way first shld be fin end of nov...then ill start in new year...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> masterd them clones aint ya.....shame wernt exo or livers ect lol...


Yeh it is but what I've got good enough so I aint really botherd wud be nice to see how she really tastes but ahhhh well heres my bubba 2 nearly 3 week flower proper lolly popped it


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> @shawnybizzle: I agree looks like a zinc deficiency. I have read that the ph of the soil should be close to 7.0 before I add a supplement. I know my soild is quite acidic as I tested the soil with some vinegar and the sample started to fizz a little. Looks like I am going to the garden centre for something to zinc the plant and raise the ph.
> 
> Do you concur? LOL


you have multiple mild deficiency of N K Ca Zn Fe, ie your soil is light in nutrients re cannabis growing. If your soil is alkaline as you suggest then you don't want to raise the pH, u want to lower it. Feeding once a week is not enough for cannabis which is a very heavy feeder, every other day for beginners is a bttr rule of thumb. This wine is nice hmmmmm, helpful wine oh and soil pH should be 6.5, as should the water u feed them, nitric or phosphoric acid does the job, nitric for veg, phosphoric for flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey indi u didn't answer my q the other day...how do you press your bubble hash?? U make quite a bit don't ya?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Got.my machine and bags on the way hopefully they'll be here Tue or wed


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

quiet tonite lads?? just munchin a dominos here mmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Pizza huts better Lol mmmmmm could just yam a pizza now bit a reggae sauce mmmm mmmmmmm. And Yeh very quiet Lol think everyone stay in away after yesterdays episode lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hey indi u didn't answer my q the other day...how do you press your bubble hash?? U make quite a bit don't ya?


think he puts some of his in the fridge once he makes it and it stays like a sandy texture rather than press it....i wanted to try that


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pizza huts better Lol mmmmmm could just yam a pizza now bit a reggae sauce mmmm mmmmmmm


the nearest one is bout 40 mile away...dont think they deliver


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2013)

dominoes kicks arse on pizzahut


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeh the yanks keep it powdery don't they I wanna press it tho so its hash ....and no Rambo dominos no goes Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 24, 2013)

Heloha , the dog, dippy, & querkal are sown.hopefully a couple of exo will be joining em shortly. It's a waiting game now , YAWWWWWN


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dominoes kicks arse on pizzahut


think ive had pizza hut twice in my life....not handy for me, once was in birmingham ffs lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

U been on then capsules again baz ???


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> think he puts some of his in the fridge once he makes it and it stays like a sandy texture rather than press it....i wanted to try that


that s the one, I don't press it, I keep it at near fridge temp until completely dry ....few weeks then smoke/ vape it, if selling on this fine sandy powder morphs into choc brown waxy grainy bubble, fresh frozen trim and the 70 um bag, yield is shit which is good for quality....u want low yields not high ones theres only so much gold in that shake......Barolo after a 3 week break is a good buzz but the hash splits yer face


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U been on then capsules again baz ???


Lol, u telapathetic m8 ? , yes had 17 half hour ago, going for the record, give it another half hour or so & it's dribbling time .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2013)

MG-SPOON,, emails lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MG-SPOON,, emails lads


ur a twat lolol


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

If you dry the 70um at low temp over weeks (only worth doin if u have tolerance issues and cant get high cos any old meth wiv this stuff is gonna get u wrecked) then u get this weird stuff which changes shape, form, colour and texture in diff temps...only one way...it don't turn from brown wax back to blonde sand, bit like u cant unscramble eggs, so keep the temps low if ya can......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2013)

whats happening fuckos, have to get ma bit in and say Dominos wins over the hut every time but then im biased cos i work in dominos lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2013)

i remember a few days back a few of u were looking for cake recipes for cannabutter well thought id share one i've just tried myself and its fucking amazing sweet as fuck.

what u need is-

100g unsalted cannabutter
200g castor sugar
2 eggs
350g self raising flour
225g pitted dates
1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda

place dates in a bowl of hot boiled water and leave to sit for 10 mins then chop roughly

cream the butter and sugar 2gether, slowly beat in the eggs, add chopped dates, flour, and bicarb soda, mix together using a little left over water from the dates until u get a nice consistency,
pour into a baking tin lined with greaseproof paper and put in oven for 45 mins-1 hour check by putting a knife in middle of cake if it comes out clean its ready.

to make the sauce u need-

100g unsalted cannabutter
200g soft brown sugar
300ml double cream

melt butter in a pot and stir in sugar bring to the boil and stir continually until the sugar has fully dissolved into the butter, then pour in the cream slowly and mix well allow to simmer for 3-4 mins the allow to cool,

serve this with vanilla ice cream while the cake and sauce are warm

i gaurantee u this is a fucking amazing cake anyone who makes it right will love it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Have u seen that Frenchy hash video indi????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnkNgz6YzHM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's what I'm gonna do just wish i had as much trim as him lucky bastard


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2013)

well you no where to come if you want the butter lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Not for me that mate Nasty after taste ain't it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

evening clitorusallsorters...............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not for me that mate Nasty after taste ain't it


i dont like the taste either carnt fucking stand it tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont like the taste either carnt fucking stand it tbh


Yeh its fine until boom that greasy taste u get bruggghhh


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 24, 2013)

just had me 2 tamz and smoke im fuked....must go to bed............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

bubba kush


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2790344 bubba kush


Looking good mate what weight u expecting to get when dry?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 24, 2013)

Its about there mate just over 6 1/2 oz poor yield really but nice smoke good quality Lol dense buds nut won't run the bubba again sticking ton the dream shesn keeper


----------



## indikat (Aug 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have u seen that Frenchy hash video indi????


never heard of him mate theres so many ignorant people masquerading as experts I cba to watch grow or hash vids these days, not sayin hes one mind


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> never heard of him mate theres so many ignorant people masquerading as experts I cba to watch grow or hash vids these days, not sayin hes one mind


The little gumby man dosent hide his face indi lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning men, went to local hydro shop(say local , it's 15 mile away !) trying the Dutch pro line now, a&b grow & bloom , total & explode, £130 ! Fuck me , that explode alone was £65 , still, it's going on some good plants this time round.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning men, went to local hydro shop(say local , it's 15 mile away !) trying the Dutch pro line now, a&b grow & bloom , total & explode, £130 ! Fuck me , that explode alone was £65 , still, it's going on some good plants this time round.


Pretty fuckin expensive for nutes baz ain't it, u growin the bb stuff this time?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning men, went to local hydro shop(say local , it's 15 mile away !) trying the Dutch pro line now, a&b grow & bloom , total & explode, £130 ! Fuck me , that explode alone was £65 , still, it's going on some good plants this time round.


ive been using dutch pro for 3 years now solid stuff! they just opened up in america so there expecting it to be all the rage over there!

ive never had any problems or diffencies from just using A and B


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

fuck that bio-bizz grow n bloom,pk13-14,calmag n ripen. job done.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 25, 2013)

any of you lott ever grow crazy x seed lemon stinky???


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Pretty fuckin expensive for nutes baz ain't it, u growin the bb stuff this time?


Yes m8, put some dog, dog x deep blues, dippy ellse, & some querkle erkle. Waiting on a couple of exo to join em .i say I won't buy silly priced nutes every grow, & then go fucking buy them !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that bio-bizz grow n bloom,pk13-14,calmag n ripen. job done.


I agree m8, I'm just a Cupid Stunt !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Yes m8, put some dog, dog x deep blues, dippy ellse, & some querkle erkle. Waiting on a couple of exo to join em .i say I won't buy silly priced nutes every grow, & then go fucking buy them !


Are they regs u planted then baz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

these are yours ice


----------



## indikat (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The little gumby man dosent hide his face indi lol


sorry MG I didn't understand your post, frenchys good is he?


----------



## indikat (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that bio-bizz grow n bloom,pk13-14,calmag n ripen. job done.


same here but change the pk for batshit, cant get on with pk at all


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry MG I didn't understand your post, frenchys good is he?


Lol, don't know who the fuck frenchy is?? The gumby hash vid is a little cartoon gumby man lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2790916 these are yours ice


u wise ic3.....with this mans previous packing lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> u wise ic3.....with this mans previous packing lol


Fuck you my packaging is proooooo like everything I do.


----------



## indikat (Aug 25, 2013)

I m cookin fish and chips for lunch, nice salad to go with it, im a bit stoned which is why I mention food, anybody hungry, this tangerine dream is commin on


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Are they regs u planted then baz?


Yes MG, pain in the rear , but once they show & cloned , alls good .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> I m cookin fish and chips for lunch, nice salad to go with it, im a bit stoned which is why I mention food, anybody hungry, this tangerine dream is commin on


Just had 4 eggs on toast , chicken going in now for din dins. I too am stoned Indi, off to b&q now for deck paint , zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnkNgz6YzHM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's frenchy indi just skip through it its bout half hour long and I hate I mean hate his accent lolmakes good looking hash tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning men,trying the Dutch pro line now, a&b grow & bloom , total & explode, £130 ! Fuck me , that explode alone was £65





I feed em like I'm breeding an Aryan race and the job lot cost £85, it'll cost pence per grow when I eventually knock the Canna on the head and make my own.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning boys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Was thinking of the mono nutes but I'm just gonna get the whole biobizz range just need fish mix bio heaven and alg-a-mic lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was thinking of the mono nutes but I'm just gonna get the whole biobizz range just need fish mix bio heaven and alg-a-mic lol



Don't waste your money on Bio Heaven mate, it's the most expensive product in the line up and it's nothing more than VERY watered down molasses.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

OK mate they make these things sound nice Lol....it seems like all biobizz products are made with molasses you can smell it in the feed. Seem fo be getting same results as canna but no salts so that a good thing


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning all

@bizzle........ just might be your lucky day after all lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @bizzle........View attachment 2790941 just might be your lucky day after all lmao


What did say aye  at least you'll have a joint later Lol.......oh and if it is the thing i want an arse kiss off the feckin lot of ya lol

What am I.on about its Sunday and bank holiday lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

im fucking starving, got very little food in no cash but enough fat to keep me going a while me thinks lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that's the last of my Two Toke stash going in the tin.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @bizzle........View attachment 2790941 just might be your lucky day after all lmao


See, white card.

They changed the small packet pricing about 6 months ago and the twats still haven't rolled it out properly, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What did say aye  at least you'll have a joint later Lol.......oh and if it is the thing i want an arse kiss off the feckin lot of ya lol
> 
> What am I.on about its Sunday and bank holiday lol


Dont get too ahead of yaself, still gotta get it collected without getting nabbed lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im fucking starving, got very little food in no cash but enough fat to keep me going a while me thinks lol


join the club mate lol, got enough food for lil un but me n missus are gonna struggle for a while


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> join the club mate lol, got enough food for lil un but me n missus are gonna struggle for a while


you got your crop on yet?
pull your finger out lad.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

U ran the tangerine dream before indi? I wouldn't mind giving it a go. I remember when I first started smoking and there was a lot of Cali orange knocking round my end. Was a very nice smoke.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

Sae when u ran the tomato food did u use pk with it aswell??


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> you got your crop on yet?
> pull your finger out lad.


nope, moved in 2 weeks ago n got an inspection in 4-6 weeks time so cant grow til after that, also gotta get a extractor fan n filter an got no money to buy one lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sae when u ran the tomato food did u use pk with it aswell??


nope literally just £1 doffs tomato food from 99p store lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

.........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> join the club mate lol, got enough food for lil un but me n missus are gonna struggle for a while


yeah great club hay lol it aint been raining on me this last few days its been pissing down, and its a fuckin bank hols 2mora so no post or postoffice open..............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

The fucking IKEA I can do without though, lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nope literally just £1 doffs tomato food from 99p store lol


Im thinking of jus running pk in flower. With every 1 saying boost and shit is jus a con.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah great club hay lol it aint been raining on me this last few days its been pissing down, and its a fuckin bank hols 2mora so no post or postoffice open..............


know the feeling mate, been constant thunderstorms for me the last 3 years


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The fucking IKEA I can do without though, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2790965


You could always buy decent furniture? lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Im thinking of jus running pk in flower. With every 1 saying boost and shit is jus a con.


tbh mate when i was running the bsbxcb i ran it first with canna a+b n pk13/14 then i run the 2nd crop of it on just that £1 tomato food an yielded slightly more with just the tomato food than the canna and the taste n potency was a lot better with the tomato nutes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You could always buy decent furniture? lmao


A wooden stool for £45? You'll be lucky to find one as good quality for the price to be fair mate.

I bought this for £150 about a month ago.......



......my pal's a joiner and he can't knock work out to this standard for any where near £150.

There's no chipboard or MDF in my house mate, it's all proper lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A wooden stool for £45? You'll be lucky to find one as good quality for the price to be fair mate.
> 
> I bought this for £150 about a month ago.......
> 
> ...


Yeah I know alot of people like the stuff but I ran all their transport for 3 years so i know just how much gets bought back and just how many complaints they have about their stuff lol, their return rate on their goods is nearly 43% of all goods sold lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah I know alot of people like the stuff but I ran all their transport for 3 years so i know just how much gets bought back and just how many complaints they have about their stuff lol, their return rate on their goods is nearly 43% of all goods sold lol


I wouldn't buy beds and wardrobes and such like from them because it's all over priced chipboard but the wooden kitchen gear and work benches I can't fault.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Their "Restaurant" leaves much to be desired though, I've had better quality school dinners.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that's me happy mate just came round and took 8 off me sound going out for Sunday dinner today


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

spoony, i don't know what you use but with with my canna i don't get very big buds with just pk13/14 alone, i only did one grow but what i saw convinced me enough to use the boost and bloombastic. just use half what it says on the bottle and only for around two weeks, it's not very expensive.

and don't get me started on ikea food, people go mad on the meatballs, they are utter shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Bloombastic is £120 in my shop 120 fucking quid karazy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

let the beast soak it up Lol  this ones only been in bloom 3 days Lol gonna have a moster on me hands Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Their "Restaurant" leaves much to be desired though, I've had better quality school dinners.


Everything is delivered by their suppliers in plastic bags which are the microwaved or heated up in boiling water then emptied into tureens for serving lol, also the hot dogs used in this country are banned in most other parts of the world as they are "not fit for human consumtion" lol an thats not even the tip of the iceberg with IKEA`s food lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> spoony, i don't know what you use but with with my canna i don't get very big buds with just pk13/14 alone, i only did one grow but what i saw convinced me enough to use the boost and bloombastic. just use half what it says on the bottle and only for around two weeks, it's not very expensive.
> 
> and don't get me started on ikea food, people go mad on the meatballs, they are utter shit


they are shit now they have stopped using reindeer in them believe it or not, they changed the recipe about 8years back an now they are just a mix of pork n beef if memory serves me correctly


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bloombastic is £120 in my shop 120 fucking quid karazy lol


Dont matter if it was £300 some mug would still buy it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The fucking IKEA I can do without though, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2790965


I couldn't be doing with assembling that today, it would be fire wood within minutes !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm so confused on what to use! Lol what's bloombastic like and how much is it??? I ran pk and boost last time on the afghan and pulled around 3 oz a plant.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

We bought a big fuck off "marm" bed from ikea what I put up, it collapses on a regular basis & frightens the bejesus out of the mrs & me in the night !. Mind u, it has to deal with a couple of bull elephants going at it ten to the dozen a few times a week ! .ark at me , ok, once a month .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont matter if it was £300 some mug would still buy it lol


. . . Hello


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> they are shit now they have stopped using reindeer in them believe it or not, they changed the recipe about 8years back an now they are just a mix of pork n beef if memory serves me correctly


They taste like cheap burgers, Cambells tinned meatballs taste better and that's saying something.

Fucking disgusting they are.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm so confused on what to use! Lol what's bloombastic like and how much is it??? I ran pk and boost last time on the afghan and pulled around 3 oz a plant.


I was pulling 2.25-3.25 oz a plant 12/12 FS with just those tomato nutes mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

how do i take a screenshot of a page?


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont matter if it was £300 some mug would still buy it lol



calm down now, i might not be so generous lol.

for 140 i get 1.25l it is used at 0.5ml per l for two weeks. it enhances flavour and aroma, makes buds denser and more resinous and takes about 10% off the flower time, i've done grows with and without it and i say it makes a difference.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how do i take a screenshot of a page?


hit the PRINT SCREEN button on your laptop/pc keyboard then open Paint then click File then Paste


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> calm down now, i might not be so generous lol.
> 
> for 140 i get 1.25l it is used at 0.5ml per l for two weeks. it enhances flavour and aroma, makes buds denser and more resinous and takes about 10% off the flower time, i've done grows with and without it and i say it makes a difference.


lol what i meant was no matter what price ya put on all these bottled bits in a hydro shop someone will still buy it lol, those advertising ppl have a lot to answer for lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how do i take a screenshot of a page?


Somewhere round the top right of your keyboard should be a button labelled "print page", that will take a screenshot.

Open notepad then right click "paste" and save it where you want it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> hit the PRINT SCREEN button on your laptop/pc keyboard then open Paint then click File then Paste


Lol, beat me to it.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

i think my printscreen button is fucked like a few other keys any other way?


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol what i meant was no matter what price ya put on all these bottled bits in a hydro shop someone will still buy it lol, those advertising ppl have a lot to answer for lol



search aptus nutes, they have taken it to a whole new level, a pricing level that is....

sambo take a pic on yer fone and send it to the pc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i think my printscreen button is fucked like a few other keys any other way?





ActionWindowsMac OSKDE / GNOMESave screenshot of entire screen as fileWindows+Print Screen&#8679; Shift+&#8984; Cmd+3Print Screen set the name and click "Save". GNOME Shell [SUP][6][/SUP]Copy screenshot of entire screen to clipboardPrint Screen or Ctrl+Print ScreenCtrl+&#8679; Shift+&#8984; Cmd+3Print Screen click "Copy to Clipboard". GNOME Shell [SUP][6][/SUP]Save screenshot of window as file&#8679; Shift+&#8984; Cmd+4 then SpaceAlt+Print Screen set the name and click "Save". GNOME [SUP][6][/SUP]Copy screenshot of window to clipboardAlt+Print ScreenCtrl+&#8679; Shift+&#8984; Cmd+4 then SpaceAlt+Print Screen click "Copy to Clipboard". GNOME [SUP][6][/SUP]Copy screenshot of arbitrary area to clipboardCtrl+&#8679; Shift+&#8984; Cmd+4Save screenshot of arbitrary area as file&#8679; Shift+&#8984; Cmd+4ScreencastingCtrl+&#8679; Shift+Alt+R [SUP][7][/SUP] [SUP][8][/SUP]

 [h=3]Text editing[/h]


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> search aptus nutes, they have taken it to a whole new level, a pricing level that is....
> 
> sambo take a pic on yer fone and send it to the pc


certainly will do, my first run however is gonna be with just tomato nutes from the pound shop as I promised a few lads id show enm the results then once ive harvested then ill be able to afford to splash out on some proper nutes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey yorkie did ya mate like them.sweets????


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

when i hold windows key and printscreen button it seems to do sumthing but where is it saving them too???


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 25, 2013)

Afternoon....
What ya's think? Skunk #1, two days drying: 

  
Just one lower branch too! Stepped up the grow and bloom with this plant (Biobizz), and it seems to have done the trick. Didn't flush this one either, just as a test. 
I pull just under 3oz a plant at present too (71.8g last plant dry).


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when i hold windows key and printscreen button it seems to do sumthing but where is it saving them too???


you still need to open paint and paste it into there


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

alex ferguson who?



thats how bored i am lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

taking lil un over the park for a bit, spk soon lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> alex ferguson who?
> 
> View attachment 2791115
> 
> thats how bored i am lmao


All that about shit about screenshots for that? Gtf, thot ud found something interesting lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> All that about shit about screenshots for that? Gtf, thot ud found something interesting lol


fuck off ya prawn sarnie eating fake manc,


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

he did say in fairness look how bored i am, still doesn't make him any less of a dirty yid cunt though


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

not another fucking gooner, have a nice hols ghb? plants are looking good mate lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

. That's one finished joint break over time to finish the next one just all the popcorn its REALLY REALLY FUN lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ya prawn sarnie eating fake manc,


In fairness spurs should do ok this year, even if bale does go they still got a pretty good team


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hey yorkie did ya mate like them.sweets????



Oh aye mate sound, he's not had em before and I got him to smash 6 in with a blunt right off the bat.
As soon as his face lost all colour and his legs went wobbly he just looked at me, smiled and nodded lol.

He asked me to try and get him something else but I've forgotten what it was, I'll bell him in a min and find out what it was.

If not that he'll probably have some more yet, we'll see.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> In fairness spurs should do ok this year, even if bale does go they still got a pretty good team


we are robbing real madrid, he aint worth that for shit took him how many years to come good at spurs you watch him flop at madrid.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we are robbing real madrid, he aint worth that for shit took him how many years to come good at spurs you watch him flop at madrid.


Like most of the big players that leave clubs hoping for something better, most don't perform as well somewhere else


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh aye mate sound, he's not had em before and I got him to smash 6 in with a blunt right off the bat.
> As soon as his face lost all colour and his legs went wobbly he just looked at me, smiled and nodded lol.
> 
> He asked me to try and get him something else but I've forgotten what it was, I'll bell him in a min and find out what it was.
> ...


some peoples tolerance to them things are crazy, fuck all to be proud off but i could munch the whole box of 28 in one and just go about me day with a nice buzz on lool

tamazepam and clonzepam are a diffferent story tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Like most of the big players that leave clubs hoping for something better, most don't perform as well somewhere else


did u get me email?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah replied m8


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah replied m8


so did i....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> some peoples tolerance to them things are crazy, fuck all to be proud off but i could munch the whole box of 28 in one and just go about me day with a nice buzz on lool
> 
> tamazepam and clonzepam are a diffferent story tho.


Aye I'm pretty sure I used to do about 8 or so with a couple of amytriptaline (the little yellow fuckers that send your mouth numb if you don't swallow em) back in the day and not look like he did.

He likes downers though so if he's getting smashed for the night on a couple of quids worth with no repercussions the next day then he's happy as a pig in shit, lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

bale for 100mil is best bit of business in football history, there was never a question as to whether he was going or not after the money they spent this year.

levy still has his bar mitzvah money


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I'm pretty sure I used to do about 8 or so with a couple of amytriptaline (the little yellow fuckers that send your mouth numb if you don't swallow em) back in the day and not look like he did.
> 
> He likes downers though so if he's getting smashed for the night on a couple of quids worth with no repercussions the next day then he's happy as a pig in shit, lol.


if u have a low or no tolerance then its the best buzz for value for money deffo, but when you could eat a 50 a day easy not so much lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

you no theres all these sites to watch the footy games online, is there any genuine ones that dont want a million surveys and all that bullshit?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.viplivesports.eu/


Kiss goodbye to your life....


----------



## indikat (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks shawny that was half an hour of some French bloke I couldn't understand rolling some nice lookin hash with a bottle....spoons yeah the tangerine dream is lovely gear smells of saddle leather and tangerines, but its the high I like and have grown it several runs, not a great plant commercially due to its 10 11 weeks......yorkie that looks like tropical indian rubberwood very good shit for the money, but ikea meatballs..eeughh.....lemme tell you there is a blackmarket in meat, some of which is confirmed donkey from Namibia, gets everywhere in commercial food chain supplies


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> http://www.viplivesports.eu/
> 
> 
> Kiss goodbye to your life....



thanks for that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh aye mate sound, he's not had em before and I got him to smash 6 in with a blunt right off the bat.
> As soon as his face lost all colour and his legs went wobbly he just looked at me, smiled and nodded lol.
> 
> He asked me to try and get him something else but I've forgotten what it was, I'll bell him in a min and find out what it was.
> ...



Hahahahahaha yer nasty fucker Yeh I've got a woman who munches a box a day Lol she's a feckin animal Lol.. if u want more no problemo got plenty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks shawny that was half an hour of some French bloke I couldn't understand rolling some nice lookin hash with a bottle....spoons yeah the tangerine dream is lovely gear smells of saddle leather and tangerines, but its the high I like and have grown it several runs, not a great plant commercially due to its 10 11 weeks......yorkie that looks like tropical indian rubberwood very good shit for the money, but ikea meatballs..eeughh.....lemme tell you there is a blackmarket in meat, some of which is confirmed donkey from Namibia, gets everywhere in commercial food chain supplies


Hahahahahaha in told ya to turn the volume down Lol.its a bad accent ain't it Lol.. but Yeh basically that's what I'm gonna do with my bubble


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> yorkie that looks like tropical indian rubberwood very good shit for the money, but ikea meatballs..eeughh.....lemme tell you there is a blackmarket in meat, some of which is confirmed donkey from Namibia, gets everywhere in commercial food chain supplies


Fuck knows mate, I know about antique wood and that's about it, lol.

It's like Pine but isn't as crushingly soft and doesn't have the smell, it's still soft like but a damn site better than Pine.
The stool looks OK slightly stained.......




People seem to forget that Salami is traditionally made with Donkey meat, lol.
I'll eat anything I like the taste of personally, Goat, Donkey, Horse, it all tastes better and is nutritionally superior to Beef and Pork.

My dad's done eye ball soup when he was training to be a chef back in the day, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Finished all the dream popcorn now just smoking a nice fatty with the scissor hash from it mmm mmmmmmm


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 25, 2013)

hehe bliss indeed....

[video=youtube;mVtK0cGwbc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVtK0cGwbc4[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> hehe bliss indeed....
> 
> [video=youtube;mVtK0cGwbc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVtK0cGwbc4[/video]



That's me, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Funny program that was that copper who always raided someone then bought the goods round his Pmsl.funny man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

My pal showed me this the other day......

[video=youtube;SU0_ZWKrUE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SU0_ZWKrUE8[/video]

........I'm so getting one, lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thanks for that


Type in fsi on google mate fucking loads of streams on there


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My pal showed me this the other day......
> 
> [video=youtube;SU0_ZWKrUE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SU0_ZWKrUE8[/video]
> 
> ........I'm so getting one, lol.





Wish I had this when I was 17...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Type in fsi on google mate fucking loads of streams on there


im watching it mate another goal for solardo get in


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im watching it mate another goal for solardo get in


Fuck off yid lmao. U watching the game next week mate? Hope ya ready for a whooping


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck off yid lmao. U watching the game next week mate? Hope ya ready for a whooping


yeah cause the scum have made a real good start to the season and added real quality to the already weak squad, your get beat wait n see.

get in cardiff tho.


----------



## indikat (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahaha in told ya to turn the volume down Lol.its a bad accent ain't it Lol.. but Yeh basically that's what I'm gonna do with my bubble


then you will be smoking hash laced with BPA a plasticiser with a rep for harming your health and decreasing testosterone levels. Hash is oil based and this will absorb the plasticiser esp as it is so worked with heat, I wouldn't make a habit of smoking it made like that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> then you will be smoking hash laced with BPA a plasticiser with a rep for harming your health and decreasing testosterone levels. Hash is oil based and this will absorb the plasticiser esp as it is so worked with heat, I wouldn't make a habit of smoking it made like that


U.use too many big words Lol so your sayin the THC.will.absorb the plastic a little bit? I.just smoke joints.so leaving it in the powder would be fine.... but why do u have to keep it in the fridge? And please explain in lamens terms lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

got about 3 oz of this trim and about 2 oz off the bubba which is more frosty what dya rekon I'll get 4-5g ???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2791447 got about 3 oz of this trim and about 2 oz off the bubba which is more frosty what dya rekon I'll get 4-5g ???



wheres the trim? i see alot of fan leafs and stalks but not so much trim lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> wheres the trim? i see alot of fan leafs and stalks but not so much trim lol


Your always there aint ya when my trims.on show Lol.its all got sugar on and all stalks have been picked.out no so ppprrrttttthhhhhh (fart noise) can't wait for all my.gear to turn up excited .com lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

bizzle are we looking at the same pic??? its mostly fan leaf lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

Just found this while looking for something else n thought id chuck it up, im sure indi n yorkie will know something about the tech in it lol


INTRODUCING BIOWAVE TECHNOLOGY
​ After 3 years of development and testing, Biowave Industries Inc. presents the New Green Revolution. Biowave machines emit subsonic harmonic waves that resonate with plant frequencies and cause the Stomata to dilate.​ Lab, farm, and Hydroponics tests, have confirmed an average yield increase of 20%. No test has ever produced an increase in yield lower than 12 %. Brix tests done by Silliker labs have shown 15 to 24% higher Brix in tomatoes and other vegetables. Higher Brix means better tasting healthier produce.

Biowave proprietary technology is patent pending in 160 countries.

Biowave offers two products presently. One is solar-assisted for outside farm use. The other is for Greenhouses and Hydroponics facilities. All machines are made of stainless steel. All carry a one year warranty. All our machines are manufactured and assembled right here in the U.S.A.​ [HR][/HR] 
DI-9000-Farm model:
Solar Assisted. One machine covers 10 acres.(see the test report graphs in science section) The DI-9000 needs a 12 volt car battery which is not supplied.
We offer a comprehensive one year warranty on parts and labor. This machine is made for commercial agriculture and is mounted in the ground.
Solar panels and battery cases and electronics are weather proof and locked to the frame for theft protection.
Dimensions- 53"x16"x 16". Weight 73 lbs.





​ [HR][/HR] 
DI-9200-Hydroponic and Greenhouse use:
This unit attaches to ceiling joists with ratchet pulleys. NEW IMPROVED MODEL - MORE DURABILITY AND STRENGTH​ It is plug and play- just plug into a 24hr timer and any wall socket. One machine will cover up to 1 acre which is about the size of a football field. The DI 9200 will run either on 110V or 240V.It draws only 30 watts when running. We offer a one year comprehensive warranty on parts and labor. Waves are stopped by dense walls, so they are contained in the growing area.
Dimensions-36"x 12" x12" weight 37 Lbs.




​ [HR][/HR] DI-1000 - THE MINI - SMALL GARDENS: NEW FOR 2013 - AVAILABLE NOW!
This unit attaches to ceiling with ratchet pulleys or has legs that permit the unit to stand on a table or any flat surface. Plug into any wall socket using a 24 hr. timer. One Biowave-mini will cover 500 sq. ft. Unit will run on 110-240V. One year comprehensive warranty on parts and labor. Draws 20 watts. Waves are contained by sheetrock and other dense materials so they are concentrated in the growing area. Dimensions - 23"x12"x12" .... Weight - 18 lbs.






EDIT: forgot the link lol http://biowaveindustries.com/products.htm​


----------



## indikat (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U.use too many big words Lol so your sayin the THC.will.absorb the plastic a little bit? I.just smoke joints.so leaving it in the powder would be fine.... but why do u have to keep it in the fridge? And please explain in lamens terms lol


frenchy, been to india hates violence.....to his flowers....less "violence" bttr product....ahem, I went to india and came back with a disease and a habit, ok wat was fukin difficult to understand in that post, try this.....hash+plastic+heat=not good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just found this while looking for something else n thought id chuck it up, im sure indi n yorkie will know something about the tech in it lol


I understand the tech behind it, it stems from the MK Ultra experiments but I've not realised it could be used so simply like that.

It's quite awesome actually!!.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> hash+plastic+heat=not good


Not all plastic has BPA in it and drinks cans are lined with the stuff so I wouldn't worry about it too much, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

this is how you want your bubble looking bizzle it wont lol but thats how u wont it mate.

obviously the stuff on the right is the bubble lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I understand the tech behind it, it stems from the MK Ultra experiments but I've not realised it could be used so simply like that.
> 
> It's quite awesome actually!!.............


I dont know enough about the science behind it to know whether its plausible or just another one of these " buy our super duper machine an you will be able to yield 25tonnes from 1 plant in less than 3 days" kinda bullshit that seems to be everywhere in the growing world lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

notting hill carnival today i think o darn i missed it, i really wanted to be surrounded by wogs trying to rob and stab you, oh well theres always next year lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> notting hill carnival today i think o darn i missed it, i really wanted to be surrounded by wogs trying to rob and stab you, oh well theres always next year lmao


think theres been an airshow on today an all, biggin hill or summat probably as spent all day watching different planes from the last 70years flying over all day


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> think theres been an airshow on today an all, biggin hill or summat probably as spent all day watching different planes from the last 70years flying over all day


thats cool i use to love the lowestof airshow in norfolk, a harrier jump jet crashed into the sea a few year ago at it, but wogs,knives,guns and robbing aint much of a carnival........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah cause the scum have made a real good start to the season and added real quality to the already weak squad, your get beat wait n see.
> 
> get in cardiff tho.


Ha ha we will see! Yeah fucking result. I fuckng hate city..... Almost as much as the tiny tots lool.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

indikat said:


> frenchy, been to india hates violence.....to his flowers....less "violence" bttr product....ahem, I went to india and came back with a disease and a habit, ok wat was fukin difficult to understand in that post, try this.....hash+plastic+heat=not good


No understood it just no need for all the big words Lol ..obviously were cut from.different cloth lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 25, 2013)

Sambo mail.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

@ Sambo my hash will be the dogs bollocks and im.doing it Frenchys way it will be bostin


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sambo mail.


no mail?..................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ Sambo my hash will be the dogs bollocks and im.doing it Frenchys way it will be bostin


yeah as the dogs bollocks as your posting lol enjoy the plastic bizz...........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

or maybe buy a mini washing machine for that huge pile of fan leaf lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I dont know enough about the science behind it to know whether its plausible or just another one of these " buy our super duper machine an you will be able to yield 25tonnes from 1 plant in less than 3 days" kinda bullshit that seems to be everywhere in the growing world lol


Well during and since the MK Ultra experiments it was proven that it's possible to transmit radio waves at the same frequency as the human nervous system using Ll + Lp waves or some shit like that I can't remember the exact frequency.
This enables the person controlling the transmission to project voices or thoughts directly into the victims brain whilst at the same time blocking out the victims perception of "hearing themselves think" eradicating any rational analysis of the projected thoughts.


It seems on face value that they've found a simple frequency that stimulates the plants stomata, it's very plausible.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> or maybe buy a mini washing machine for that huge pile of fan leaf lmao


Hahahaha your mardy fucker today ain't ya! 6 oz of trim fuck hand mixing that for 20 mins flick a switch roll a joint smoke it job done Lol and now I've got it forever 40 butty yes please what's that 4g lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

16 more days till my 1st 3 plants are ready for the chop, c'mon already i wanna smoke u......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

that's if she's ready in 16 days Lol mine always go.over Lol pain I'm the arse ...them cuts aunt doin much might just flip em see what happens


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well during and since the MK Ultra experiments it was proven that it's possible to transmit radio waves at the same frequency as the human nervous system using Ll + Lp waves or some shit like that I can't remember the exact frequency.
> This enables the person controlling the transmission to project voices or thoughts directly into the victims brain whilst at the same time blocking out the victims perception of "hearing themselves think" eradicating any rational analysis of the projected thoughts.
> 
> 
> It seems on face value that they've found a simple frequency that stimulates the plants stomata, it's very plausible.


Kinda reminds of those ultra sonic things they have in certain areas to deter kids from gathering there, adults cant hear it as the ear has fully developed but where a kids has'nt fully developed it caused em pain in the ears to be around it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> that's if she's ready in 16 days Lol mine always go.over Lol pain I'm the arse ...them cuts aunt doin much might just flip em see what happens


yeah i know mate but hoping at least 1 is ready on time lol, the BD cut from u are huge mate about 2 and a half ft already, the cheese ones however are still tiny but i just flipped em anyway along with the others. need to get a better cam soon so i can take some decent pics


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 25, 2013)

Weak...the Ashes finished on a last day draw.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

afternoon all.........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

have u tried ripen? herd that ment to be ok gonna get a bottle me self.....


spooningbadgers said:


> I'm so confused on what to use! Lol what's bloombastic like and how much is it??? I ran pk and boost last time on the afghan and pulled around 3 oz a plant.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

gonna have a blast on bf2..........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

battlefield 2? fuck i use to love that game on the pc, but battlefield Vietnam was me fav


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> afternoon all.........


evening big lad hows it goin?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Kinda reminds of those ultra sonic things they have in certain areas to deter kids from gathering there, adults cant hear it as the ear has fully developed but where a kids has'nt fully developed it caused em pain in the ears to be around it


Yep, all stems from the same experiments.

The "tin foil hat" has a lot to say for its self, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

a few quick snaps from inside my tent 2nite, i know the pic quality is shit so dont start moaning or tellin me to take pics wiv a cfl rather than hps cos ive heard it all b4 and just cant be arsed tbh lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

1000, only took me just over 3 years but i did 1000 posts lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 1000, only took me just over 3 years but i did 1000 posts lol


Took me nearly 5 Gaz !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

What the fuck do the Swedish know about meatballs anyway?






First you talk to the Italians and then the Polish, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> notting hill carnival today i think o darn i missed it, i really wanted to be surrounded by wogs trying to rob and stab you, oh well theres always next year lmao


LMFAO , I just choked on my lemon canna cup cake , with lemon drizzle , Barrrrrrrrrrrrrrfffff


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> LMFAO , I just choked on my lemon canna cup cake , with lemon drizzle , Barrrrrrrrrrrrrrfffff


lemons best hay baz hides the flavour


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What the fuck do the Swedish know about meatballs anyway?
> 
> View attachment 2791570View attachment 2791571
> View attachment 2791572View attachment 2791573
> ...


I went fishing with a polish m8 last week, his mrs made us polish meatballs & spaghetti , fucking scrummy , I got him blocked up & he sat in the cabin all day , whilst I troughed all the grub !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lemons best hay baz hides the flavour


Does mask it m8, but still taste the evil stuff ! , I swear the Devil spreads it on his crumpets !


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Does mask it m8, but still taste the evil stuff ! , I swear the Devil spreads it on his crumpets !


yeah can still taste it but have you ever tried a choc canna cake mix arrrrrrghhhh i carnt even eat it got bout 20 slices in the freezer and a kg of butter but just couldnt find no lemon mix's when i was looking the other day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I went fishing with a polish m8 last week, his mrs made us polish meatballs & spaghetti , fucking scrummy ,


It's unusual to have them with spaghetti, that's a new one on me. 
They're best with boiled potatoes smashed into chopped dill and a gravy boat on the side.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i know mate but hoping at least 1 is ready on time lol, the BD cut from u are huge mate about 2 and a half ft already, the cheese ones however are still tiny but i just flipped em anyway along with the others. need to get a better cam soon so i can take some decent pics


Yeh that mother I picked seems to be a good one she roots in a week and just shoots up like nothing I've seen gonna have a nice sog with them I think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

*Polish Meatballs: *Mielone (English = Mee-lone-a).





They're very shallow fried and quite fatty, a traditional winter dish.

Is that what you had with spaghetti Baz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that all i got left


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Is umming and areing whether the get a g or not I have a loose 40 and my man says he got the silky bing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is umming and areing whether the get a g or not I have a loose 40 and my man says he got the silky bing



Lmao, sorry but not for 40 sheets a g he hasn't mate.

Shiny mc shiny is £35 for 0.4g round here and that's if your pally with the paki holding it.

I doubt you'd get 40 a g on boxes of flake to be honest.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

shiny talc more like for that price


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao, sorry but not for 40 sheets a g he hasn't mate.
> 
> Shiny mc shiny is £35 for 0.4g round here and that's if your pally with the paki holding it.o
> 
> I doubt you'd get 40 a g on boxes of flake to be honest.



Yeh he's a mate but I know what ya sayin if another maybe can get me 1 for 80 he rekon they cook up .8 out of a gram so gotta be good just 80 too much man and i fancy a line lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

yer man.....I got a lot of multiplayer games but I always go back to badcompany 2......I do like the Vietnam aswell.....good game


newuserlol said:


> battlefield 2? fuck i use to love that game on the pc, but battlefield Vietnam was me fav


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

yer not to bad mate ya self?...aint got 2 mins lately as doing mother inlaws place.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> evening big lad hows it goin?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh he's a mate but I know what ya sayin if another maybe can get me 1 for 80 he rekon they cook up .8 out of a gram so gotta be good just 80 too much man and i fancy a line lol



So give him a bell and blag him to do you 0.5 of the proper for yer £40 Shawny?

You've nowt to lose and if successful you can buzz report back here on our new Fishscale supplier, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer not to bad mate ya self?...aint got 2 mins lately as doing mother inlaws place.....


yeah not bad myself mate got an early finish from work tonight so just got the kids to bed, gonna get onto the wife now and smash her back doors in then i can sit with a nice fat J and chill in front of the tv for a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah not bad myself mate got an early finish from work tonight so just got the kids to bed, gonna get onto the wife now and smash her back doors in then i can sit with a nice fat J and chill in front of the tv for a bit



.............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

sounds like a good nite to me......


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah not bad myself mate got an early finish from work tonight so just got the kids to bed, gonna get onto the wife now and smash her back doors in then i can sit with a nice fat J and chill in front of the tv for a bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sounds like a good nite to me......


i will be if she hurrys up and gets out the bath lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

no chance not after a bath lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

fukin jump in lad bend her over she already be naked and wet lmao........


Garybhoy11 said:


> i will be if she hurrys up and gets out the bath lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> no chance not after a bath lol


wanna bet lol she can jump in for a shower afterwards


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

thats a keeper


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin jump in lad bend her over she already be naked and wet lmao........


i wud but the bathroom is upstairs nxt door to kids rooms, dont wanna scare them with her squealing lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> thats a keeper


yeah i figured that out thats why ive kept her for 8 years lol she's a lucky woman


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i wud but the bathroom is upstairs nxt door to kids rooms, dont wanna scare them with her squealing lol


So smash her from behind and put yer hand over her mouth ffs, you know she loves it!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

still aint sent these fairys out just aint had the bludy time soz.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> still aint sent these fairys out just aint had the bludy time soz.......View attachment 2791787


and let the begging and arselicking begin lmao............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

she's waiting for me


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

sent a couple already.......ah question I was gonna ask u Rambo......diazapan or pam what ever they fukin are....any good?


newuserlol said:


> and let the begging and arselicking begin lmao............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So give him a bell and blag him to do you 0.5 of the proper for yer £40 Shawny?
> 
> You've nowt to lose and if succesysful you can buzz report back here on our new Fishscale supplier, lol.



Got a good.point there mate might try him


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

ha ha u fukin wish lad.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> she's waiting for me
> 
> View attachment 2791794


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

my fukin missis been sending u pics again....im gonna have to have words with her I think....lolol


Garybhoy11 said:


> she's waiting for me
> 
> View attachment 2791794


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ha ha u fukin wish lad.......


what i just went upstairs and took that.....how dare u question my honesty im offended lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sent a couple already.......ah question I was gonna ask u Rambo......diazapan or pam what ever they fukin are....any good?


they are ok mate just weak, its a womens benzo really they use to call em mothers lil helpers lol 

wouldnt do much to you with your tolerance to tamazepam.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

yer I was just asking cos the missis mom got some.....was going to ask her for them c if u wanted......


newuserlol said:


> they are ok mate just weak, its a womens benzo really they use to call em mothers lil helpers lol
> 
> wouldnt do much to you with your tolerance to tamazepam.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I was just asking cos the missis mom got some.....was going to ask her for them c if u wanted......


you take em mate n ill have your tamazepams lmao

i like diazepam just gottta take 100mg to get any sort of decent buzz


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

mate already started your next collection


newuserlol said:


> you take em mate n ill have your tamazepams lmao
> 
> i like diazepam just gottta take 100mg to get any sort of decent buzz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

I've got a 1000 mg of diazepam.ud get a decent buzz off that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a 1000 mg of diazepam.ud get a decent buzz off that lol


bout 3days worth if went easy on them....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bout 3days worth if went easy on them....


Lol nut case in have 4 and I'm any how


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2013)

@yorkie, no m8, they were smaller, didn't taste very "mincy", very nice mild "herby"tasting , & yes it was in a tub on spaghetti , I catch zander for him , they fucking love it ! , he's only tiny, but fuck me he's hard as nails , telling me about shit he got up to in polish army, make u suck ya bollox up !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @yorkie, no m8, they were smaller, didn't taste very "mincy", very nice mild "herby"tasting , & yes it was in a tub on spaghetti , I catch zander for him , they fucking love it ! , he's only tiny, but fuck me he's hard as nails , telling me about shit he got up to in polish army, make u suck ya bollox up !


Ask him what they're called in Polish for me, write the word down.

My missus is Polish, can't find fucking Zander anywhere!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

that's how I fairy.........then into double envolope


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zander


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's how I fairy.........then into double envolopeView attachment 2791924


i ment to ask how you made that hash? what method? it was really nice.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

wollaaaaaaa.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zander


Aye you try and get fishmongers to source it for you, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

just with bubblebags I got of ebay......ice cold water......plenty of ice......bashed the hell out of it for 20 min....let it stand....20 min......bashed again.......let ice melt for a nother half hour.......then left it for hour straind the bags out and that was it mate....


newuserlol said:


> i ment to ask how you made that hash? what method? it was really nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye you try and get fishmongers to source it for you, lol.


ask baz to catch some for ya lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wollaaaaaaa.......View attachment 2791925


I'd now turn that into a duct tape pellet, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

I did do mine with fresh trim not from freezer or dryed out ect.....


imcjayt said:


> just with bubblebags I got of ebay......ice cold water......plenty of ice......bashed the hell out of it for 20 min....let it stand....20 min......bashed again.......let ice melt for a nother half hour.......then left it for hour straind the bags out and that was it mate....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ask baz to catch some for ya lol


I'm thinking, I'm thinking.

I could probably shift a fair bit too, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

well its in clingfilm 2 smellybags then wen I post Tuesday it will go in 2 bubble env.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd now turn that into a duct tape pellet, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

i just wondered weather it was gumby or bags, nice bit of hash anyway mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

soz that was last bit of hash too.....only got nugs to send now.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

cheers matey...yer fuked me up a bit lol......


newuserlol said:


> i just wondered weather it was gumby or bags, nice bit of hash anyway mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm thinking, I'm thinking.
> 
> I could probably shift a fair bit too, lol.


In July 2009 in Switzerland, a zander attacked tourists in Lake Maggiore, sending two people to the emergency room; the worst cut inflicted was about 10 centimeters long. The 70-cm 8-kg fish was later caught by the local police who cooked it and offered it to the tourists for the trouble it caused.[SUP][4][/SUP] It is very unusual for zander to attack humans.

lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> The 70-cm 8-kg fish



Oooosh!

That's quite big, it'd be a powerful cunt.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

In Poland, this fish is popular and regarded as a delicacy, but the difficulty in catching it makes it expensive. It is most commonly baked with a trace of butter.

think baz is a bit of fisherman expert lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> In Poland, this fish is popular and regarded as a delicacy, but the difficulty in catching it makes it expensive. It is most commonly baked with a trace of butter.
> 
> think baz is a bit of fisherman expert lol


Our lass's Dad is a dab hand, Bream daily but Zanders the one they look for lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

this me percy left........lots of dist in bag too grr......


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye you try and get fishmongers to source it for you, lol.


Are you looking for zander then? Think there might be a shop or 2 down here that does it as all the polish lads i know are equally mad for the stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

I chat to an older yank guy on another site who lives out in the sticks by a swamp, he sits in his kitchen drinking whisky, smoking blunts and shoots these bastards from the window then goes and collects them with the dog.

Gator Fish




Beasts those yanks have, lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 25, 2013)

Those gotta be alligator gar. You only find them deep south, like Louisiana.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Are you looking for zander then? Think there might be a shop or 2 down here that does it as all the polish lads i know are equally mad for the stuff


Yes mate, the missus has been trying to get hold of it for about a year.

We have to get it sent frozen from Poland which isn't often.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

beast in the middle only been flipped 2 weeks lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Those gotta be alligator gar. You only find them deep south, like Louisiana.


Aye, the very same.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

looks bit like a pike but a monster.....I caught a pike the once shit me pants...wld rather catch a 20lb mirror carp......wel took me son last mnth wen I posted pics.....he 4 his biggest catch so far was just over a pound....with a bit of help from dad....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I chat to an older yank guy on another site who lives out in the sticks by a swamp, he sits in his kitchen drinking whisky, smoking blunts and shoots these bastards from the window then goes and collects them with the dog.
> 
> Gator Fish
> View attachment 2791948View attachment 2791949
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

What alcohol is it I need to clean my bags n shit with ???? Ethynol or something??? An they some ugly fish lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Or isopropyl????


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

I used this to clean me room otherday....fuk me nearly killed me bein in seald room with that shit nearly knoked me out.......had to put both extractors on lol....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate, the missus has been trying to get hold of it for about a year.
> 
> We have to get it sent frozen from Poland which isn't often.


Ok let me have an ask about tomorrow, will give me an excuse to get out the house for a bit lol, i know the polish lads down here buy it in this country tho not get it sent from home


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

My pals limited edition Calibra at Hull Motor Show.




..............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I used this to clean me room otherday....fuk me nearly killed me bein in seald room with that shit nearly knoked me out.......had to put both extractors on lol....View attachment 2791969


Yeh think that's what I need does it evaporate all by its self?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

@ yorkie, whats this like for pricing on zander? An what is the rough price per kg/lb you normally pay?

http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/suprafish/zander/zander-fillet.html

http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/suprafish/zander/zander-fillet-portions-from-large-fish.html


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;LXDFuYEliQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXDFuYEliQE[/video]....what a twat.........dippy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Or isopropyl????


Yep that's the one, Ethanol is for drinking.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

That bloke is such a dick stain love to smack the cunt lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @ yorkie, whats this like for pricing on zander? An what is the rough price per kg/lb you normally pay?
> 
> http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/suprafish/zander/zander-fillet.html
> 
> http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/suprafish/zander/zander-fillet-portions-from-large-fish.html


Fuck knows mate I've never bought it over here, I'll have to ask the missus what's reasonable tomorrow.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;W382U0baxVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W382U0baxVA&amp;list=TL_oqN9V0KUJg[/video]...........................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Does it just evaporate non its own yorkie ??? Son when I've dipped me bags in there and cleaned em it will evaporate and leave behind some kind of oil OE sum thin??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2013)

IMC check ur mail m8


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

yer mine did....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh think that's what I need does it evaporate all by its self?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> [video=youtube;LXDFuYEliQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXDFuYEliQE[/video]....what a twat.........dippy


Rapper? Auto tuned vocals? LMFAO!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;khLxtzEgcOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khLxtzEgcOY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My pals limited edition Calibra at Hull Motor Show.
> 
> View attachment 2791982
> 
> ...


I used to have one of those, blue on chrome 18"s n lexus lights n few other mods lol, also my mate had a a 3.2 V6 calibra at the same time but not a car I would buy again lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;EFte--wPIdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFte--wPIdI[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That bloke is such a dick stain love to smack the cunt lol


Well then if we ever meet up in real life remind me to show you the photos n video ive got of him getting sparked the fuck out by one of the door staff i used to work with when he got a bit too big for his boots at a club we were working a fair few years back lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

packed solid


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd love to see that Pmsl the little cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;eRtFM43A7Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRtFM43A7Rg[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @ yorkie, whats this like for pricing on zander? An what is the rough price per kg/lb you normally pay?
> 
> http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/suprafish/zander/zander-fillet.html
> 
> http://www.thefishsociety.co.uk/suprafish/zander/zander-fillet-portions-from-large-fish.html



Actually mate that's super fucking expensive!!!!

Fuck that, it's classed as vermin in Britain lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Does it just evaporate non its own yorkie ??? Son when I've dipped me bags in there and cleaned em it will evaporate and leave behind some kind of oil OE sum thin??


Put yer bags in the washing machine with no powder on a quick wash after using it and they'll be right.
If not it can leave a residue in yer hash that's not nice to smoke, been there done that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

You mean after cleaning with alcohol ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You mean after cleaning with alcohol ??


.......Yes.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

goin all Yankee style on it no baccy see if I can quit bacca


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;PoqGfBqpPaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoqGfBqpPaA[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd love to see that Pmsl the little cunt


Its good but cant put it up on the net as its subject to one of those super injunction things which means it cant be shown in public etc buy basically he comes out of dressing room/backstage whatever ya wanna call it, gets told to wait at doors before going into club by my mate the bouncer as punters hadnt been cleared from other side of the doors yet n management didnt want him getting mobbed, he gets all pissy at my mate n gives it all the " do you know who I am, ill make your fucking job disappear talking to me like that you twat etc etc" n starts pushing my mate trying to get past him so mate shoves him back then he fronts upto my mate, tries swinging for him so my mate gives him a rapid 2 or 3 to the face which sparks him out on the floor, his personal security team go for my mate so our firm kicks the living cunt out of them, ends up in mass brawl backstage between 2 different security firms which ends up in club being closed by police an about 24 of us in cuffs down the plod shop lol

Basically got all charges dropped against all our lads on proviso we hand over all CCTV tapes n mobile phone footage etc n sign confidentiality agreements saying it would never be spoken about or told to the press etc etc


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2791994 goin all Yankee style on it no baccy see if I can quit bacca



i dont like pure joints always make me cough when they almost finished


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;rNxlue88ogM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxlue88ogM[/video]who rems this.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Its good but cant put it up on the net as its subject to one of those super injunction things which means it cant be shown in public etc buy basically he comes out of dressing room/backstage whatever ya wanna call it, gets told to wait at doors before going into club by my mate the bouncer as punters hadnt been cleared from other side of the doors yet n management didnt want him getting mobbed, he gets all pissy at my mate n gives it all the " do you know who I am, ill make your fucking job disappear talking to me like that you twat etc etc" n starts pushing my mate trying to get past him so mate shoves him back then he fronts upto my mate, tries swinging for him so my mate gives him a rapid 2 or 3 to the face which sparks him out on the floor, his personal security team go for my mate so our firm kicks the living cunt out of them, ends up in mass brawl backstage between 2 different security firms which ends up in club being closed by police an about 24 of us in cuffs down the plod shop lol
> 
> Basically got all charges dropped against all our lads on proviso we hand over all CCTV tapes n mobile phone footage etc n sign confidentiality agreements saying it would never be spoken about or told to the press etc etc


Send it to me then I can host it on a Polish site and link it for the lads, super injunctions only work if hosted under English law.

It didn't help Giggs did it, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;nsIFOFyQS6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsIFOFyQS6g&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;KTS6INVmZGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTS6INVmZGI[/video]..........................


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Send it to me then I can host it on a Polish site and link it for the lads, super injunctions only work if hosted under English law.
> 
> It didn't help Giggs did it, lol.


If i was'nt in the video I would mate, but last thing I want on the net is a video of me stamping on some cunts head n smashing another bloke in the face with a fire extinguisher lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont like pure joints always make me cough when they almost finished


I know what u sayin but damn this tastes nice with no baccy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;-jeSrMFABw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jeSrMFABw8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

You'd like this Sambo very hazey a nice smoke making me choke already Lol.can feely head buzzing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been banging this one out of the car a lot lately, she makes it look easy but if you read the lyrics while she raps it quickly becomes apparent the girl has skills.

[video=youtube;i3Jv9fNPjgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

And the lyrics are quality, she's a grimey bitch!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;cDZGbdP2oK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDZGbdP2oK8[/video]..........................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

use to love that tune...my boy always wanted her mickymouse jumper lol....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been banging this one out of the car a lot lately, she makes it look easy but if you read the lyrics while she raps it quickly becomes apparent the girl has skills.
> 
> [video=youtube;i3Jv9fNPjgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 25, 2013)

and yer she wld get muffed n stuffed...even tho she a bredwin.....


imcjayt said:


> use to love that tune...my boy always wanted her mickymouse jumper lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Feckin my bubble bags and machine needs to hurry up faaast Lol watchin French making me jealous lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2013)

night lads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

And the female rapper who set the original standard, Shystie.

[video=youtube;V-wVrSqejAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-wVrSqejAs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Ruthless!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2013)

Sod it, pulling out the abstract rare stuff now.

[video=youtube;iQutBrKwBlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iQutBrKwBlQ[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2013)

Think I'm a stick to then pure greeen joints that's just battetd me Lol night lads


----------



## ghb (Aug 25, 2013)

keep on it shawny you wont be able to smoke baccy once you get a taste for the pure ones








if you ever run out tray joints are no longer that bad


----------



## iiKode (Aug 25, 2013)

fuck sake, no more drinking for me, had a party last night shagged a girl in a park, went home shaged again, this was all after 7 beers and 4 Ritalin i was buzzin all nights, blues to sleep, then work with 2 5mg ritalin tabs on my bedside, haha needless to say i was wrecked when i frist arrived at work, took me 35 minutes to walk to work, fuck i was nearly skipping.


----------



## unlucky (Aug 25, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck sake, no more drinking for me, had a party last night shagged a girl in a park, went home shaged again, this was all after 7 beers and 4 Ritalin i was buzzin all nights, blues to sleep, then work with 2 5mg ritalin tabs on my bedside, haha needless to say i was wrecked when i frist arrived at work, took me 35 minutes to walk to work, fuck i was nearly skipping.


you got home and sheged agian, hope this is with the same lady ?????? lol hello to all, hope you are all well and happy ? xx


----------



## unlucky (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont like pure joints always make me cough when they almost finished



stop befor you get to that point lol................... hhmmm x


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

hahah well look what the cat dragged in lol. 

back from tunisia this morning at 2am. some thieving fucking twat had my hold case away between the side doors of the bus opening and me getting off the bus. thank fuck my & my gf's passport was in my pocket or we'd be in the embassy and i'd be locked up for battering the police chief, smarmy on the take fucking prick. 

i've lost all my clothes and pressies for folks hundreds of £'s worth of gear and been royally shafted by the po po. said he wouldn't write a report which could could only be done at the cop shop. meaning i'd have to miss the flight. thomson wouldn't back me up or even put me up and the policy states we can't claim without the statement. 

i been straight up dry bummed to the moon an back. i'm not a happy camper today.


oh and good morning people!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah well look what the cat dragged in lol.
> 
> back from tunisia this morning at 2am. some thieving fucking twat had my hold case away between the side doors of the bus opening and me getting off the bus. thank fuck my & my gf's passport was in my pocket or we'd be in the embassy and i'd be locked up for battering the police chief, smarmy on the take fucking prick.
> 
> ...


Hello.again captain don sound like you had a good return home then Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

can't think of a better way to start the day yep fuck that bacca off!! Taste soooo much better without


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

thomsons are going to look into it within 28 days ffs i need a bong


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Loving these pure joint just I.don't start craving nicotine soon Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

what a cunting way to end the hols don! hope u enjoyd the rest of the 2wk tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

aye what's done's done, won't get it back so just got to let it go and hope i get some form of compen from thomson.

i miss owt then?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

howdy unlucky where u been? i dont like pure joints, if im gonna smoke it pure a volcano would b me first choice, icebong second.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

u aint missd nowt don same old bullshit in here m8, the 2wk went well quick i didnt fink u was due back til nxt wk lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

unlucky said:


> you got home and sheged agian, hope this is with the same lady ?????? lol hello to all, hope you are all well and happy ? xx


WB hun, where ya been hiding?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u aint missd nowt don same old bullshit in here m8, the 2wk went well quick i didnt fink u was due back til nxt wk lol


lol man, i'm off 2 weeks but only went to tunisia for 1 lol.


----------



## indikat (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol man, i'm off 2 weeks but only went to tunisia for 1 lol.


that s fukin shit Don sorry to hear it, had a few incidents on hols.....Africa always fukin awful, ive vowed never to revisit that shithole, Ive slept rough in Uganda kinda travelling but this one went to eygypt wiv tha missus all inc 5 * with small children....typical family hol of a lifetime thing, 2 nd day went to get the free ice creams round the pool and while I was gone the deck chair man had made a move on the mrs.....5 fukin mins in a secure hotel....parently he comes and sits down next to her and starts stickin his tongue out and licking motions and pointing to his cock........hi babe u want the strwbwery or the choc.......he did fukin wat!....red mist went lookin for him....went to the hotel manager and told him that I was going to beat the fukker to a pulp call the police and get him arrested or he could upgrade me to a suite and sack the cunt so I didn't have to see him, cos he knew she was with me......jaccuzzi time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

only been flower nearly 3 weeks )


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

jarred this up last night should be able to leave it a month.so lets see whag a good old cure can do then


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

dunno bout uganda or egypt but ive always enjoyed my times in south africa, cheap drugs,booze, lots of guns and cape town is lovely.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Think.you'd be better off.in cape.town lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

fucking ell i'd have been banged up abroads next star if that were my missus i tell you indi. always someone worse than you though, lad next to me on the flight has nee feet, landmine in the falklands. he asked for assistance on and off the plane and got refused as they said well if you can stand you can walk and queue and do the stairs and hump your case yourself. poor cnut. telt me he spends him time travelling now, seen the 7 wonders barring the wall of china and that was next year. 

get this in 1983 or whenever he got a letter off that old shitbag thatcher telling him to stay away from the cenotaph come remembrance day as he was an embarrassment. since had it rescinded of course. what a heartless cnut she was.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

So whats everyone upto today then? im indoors bored shitless as normal n bout to run outta fags goddammit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mornin shit stabberz, how we all doing today? ive just ran out of weed, got no money till friday and feel like im about to smash shit up, think i might just go back to bed till its time for work.


----------



## indikat (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking ell i'd have been banged up abroads next star if that were my missus i tell you indi. always someone worse than you though, lad next to me on the flight has nee feet, landmine in the falklands. he asked for assistance on and off the plane and got refused as they said well if you can stand you can walk and queue and do the stairs and hump your case yourself. poor cnut. telt me he spends him time travelling now, seen the 7 wonders barring the wall of china and that was next year.
> 
> get this in 1983 or whenever he got a letter off that old shitbag thatcher telling him to stay away from the cenotaph come remembrance day as he was an embarrassment. since had it rescinded of course. what a heartless cnut she was.


thatcher was a cunt, her father ran a sweet shop and was known as groper Roberts, kids, she was thick with saville , shared 10 ny eves in a row, raped the country and eventually got fuked off by the bankers cos she was too little England......these cunts couldn't hold their own in a bar fight (except saville) and send brave lads to get maimed in their banker wars then fuk them off cos they'll frighten the new recruits, fresh meat for the machine


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning gaz. I feel rough as fuck! Was sniffing all night and Iv woke up wiv no weed aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Morning gaz. I feel rough as fuck! Was sniffing all night and Iv woke up wiv no weed aswell


i woke up wiv enuf for a joint m8 but thats worse cos now ive got the taste for it but nothing left to enjoy


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah well look what the cat dragged in lol.
> 
> back from tunisia this morning at 2am. some thieving fucking twat had my hold case away between the side doors of the bus opening and me getting off the bus. thank fuck my & my gf's passport was in my pocket or we'd be in the embassy and i'd be locked up for battering the police chief, smarmy on the take fucking prick.
> 
> ...


This is why I don't do holidays....I get enough Muslims and being ripped off in Britain.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mornin hit stabberz, how we all doing today? ive just ran out of weed, got no money till friday and feel like im about to smash shit up, think i might just go back to bed till its time for work.


Grab an oar n start rowing mate as we appear to be in the same boat lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> thatcher was a cunt, her father ran a sweet shop and was known as groper Roberts, kids, she was thick with saville , shared 10 ny eves in a row, raped the country and eventually got fuked off by the bankers cos she was too little England......these cunts couldn't hold their own in a bar fight (except saville) and send brave lads to get maimed in their banker wars then fuk them off cos they'll frighten the new recruits, fresh meat for the machine


couldn't have said it better myself man.


Already.in.use said:


> This is why I don't do holidays....I get enough Muslims and being ripped off in Britain.


don't expect it from a country where tourism is their only source of revenue. hand that feeds n all that.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

fucking poxy bank hols cunting things, no post, no post offices open...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just scrapped my grinder clean and managed to get enough kief for a joint out the bottom of it that shud keep me going for the nxt 20 mins


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just scrapped my grinder clean and managed to get enough kief for a joint out the bottom of it that shud keep me going for the nxt 20 mins


awh man I hear ya....if had a gram for every time I've been there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

any of u lot ever tried using Honey instead of molasses in ur feeds? ive read about it online and was wondering if anyone has personal experience of this as i was gonna give it a try


----------



## zVice (Aug 26, 2013)

Personally I prefer vanilla milkshake and ground up Oreo cookies



Garybhoy11 said:


> any of u lot ever tried using Honey instead of molasses in ur feeds? ive read about it online and was wondering if anyone has personal experience of this as i was gonna give it a try


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

hmmmmm milkshake, they got a couple of milkshake places where i live u choose any choc bar they crush it up in a machine n mix with milk n icecream, reece cups and kinda burno is my fav fuck its tastey.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

Now I want a fucking milkshake u twats lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.waitrose.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductView-10317-10001-71036-Dr.Oetker+tarte+au+citron?storeId=10317

this cake is the best mix you can use for cannabutter i used it for years then thought they stopped making it, but seems its just only waitrose stock it now i also got it from sainsburys takes 125g of butter i use to go 150g-175g it cuts into 8 slices and 2 of them with the amount of butter i said will destroy you all day, it also hides the flavour so well i kid u not if you just use the normal amount of butter u could give it too anyone and they wouldnt even no there was cannabutter in.

fucking chuffed ive found it again.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> hmmmmm milkshake, they got a couple of milkshake places where i live u choose any choc bar they crush it up in a machine n mix with milk n icecream, reece cups and kinda burno is my fav fuck its tastey.


yeah they got a similar thing down this way with a rather cute goth/metal girl working there my missus likes to go n perv over while she buys a milkshake lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

bit more trim for the freezer dried trim!  and what's munching these leaves???? Its the outies of course and only the inside leafs mainly...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

infact finding that mix again has made my boring day a lot better, this kief joint is helping too i think tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah they got a similar thing down this way with a rather cute goth/metal girl working there my missus likes to go n perv over while she buys a milkshake lol


u lucky bastard and i aint talking bout no milkshakes lolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2792674 bit more trim for the freezer dried trim! View attachment 2792682 and what's munching these leaves???? Its the outies of course and only the inside leafs mainly...


Prob caterpillars shawny. They have munched the shit out of my bbc.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2792674 bit more trim for the freezer dried trim! View attachment 2792682 and what's munching these leaves???? Its the outies of course and only the inside leafs mainly...


now thats better looking more like real trim lol get on to them bugs mate dont want that lovely outdoor destroyed by em but sorry carnt help aint a clue what it is???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

they have changed all the feedback system on the road, once you release the coins and leave your feedback you can no longer go back and change the feedback, this has major pros and cons.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

It ain't catterpillers Cuz they much intonthw leaf my mate rekons its wasps or some thin Lol fuck knows aint damaging the plant tho so alls giid


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

might fuck off to the bookies with me last 2.80 lol i got a feeling on chelsea to score first man u to win 2-1


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Go for t it!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go for t it!


whatcha reckon bizz? u into the footy?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

View attachment 2792682 and what's munching these leaves???? Its the outies of course and only the inside leafs mainly...[/QUOTE]

Spider-mites? Thrips?


----------



## beterthanjeff (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just scrapped my grinder clean and managed to get enough kief for a joint out the bottom of it that shud keep me going for the nxt 20 mins


 that is why i let my bowls get filthy never clean them just in case that resin will keep ya goin boy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

@new user Nah not really.mate just u had a.feel in so fuck it go for it [email protected] Nah no spider mites I'm going in for a fill inspection now Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> might fuck off to the bookies with me last 2.80 lol i got a feeling on chelsea to score first man u to win 2-1


so tempted to do this with our last £2, but would have to be scratchcards or something as have no clue when it comes to sports n betting lol


----------



## zVice (Aug 26, 2013)

I've noticed they've given the whole site a face lift.
you can now see the buyers stats of people leaving reviews too and what they purchased as well.

There's been a few small adjustments that look quite good.

To be fair I didn't even know you could go back and change your review, I always saw people saying they would "update once tried" but never actually saw them updated.





newuserlol said:


> they have changed all the feedback system on the road, once you release the coins and leave your feedback you can no longer go back and change the feedback, this has major pros and cons.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It ain't catterpillers Cuz they much intonthw leaf my mate rekons its wasps or some thin Lol fuck knows aint damaging the plant tho so alls giid


look on the underside of the leaves for bugs/damage n also take a pic of bottom of leaf if ya can


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

hmm...let us know what you find. Am always interested in local bugs n shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> they have changed all the feedback system on the road, once you release the coins and leave your feedback you can no longer go back and change the feedback, this has major pros and cons.


now that's news i need to hear lmao 


newuserlol said:


> might fuck off to the bookies with me last 2.80 lol i got a feeling on chelsea to score first man u to win 2-1


i'm going the same score the other way.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

I can see Chelsea giving them a hiding I'd say 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that's news i need to hear lmao
> i'm going the same score the other way.


its mainly pills,coke etc vendors it will hit hardest cause lots dont release until they tried there product, meaning lots held up in escrow till the weekend etc, most hash,weed heads will smoke same day they receive and release.

and the changing feedback no more stops people scamming lots of kids will give a low feedback then pm the vendor trying to blackmail them for a reship or whatever in order to change the feedback.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Here a one just starting think it might be a desease I'm not sure could it be thrips in the roots???? I've got some gnat off might spray and fees it with sum of that???? Any advice f


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2792711View attachment 2792712
> 
> Here a one just starting think it might be a desease I'm not sure could it be thrips in the roots???? I've got some gnat off might spray and fees it with sum of that???? Any advice f


DST does quite a lot of outdoor and moggy but he only on after a bottle of jack daniels lol

outdoor tho bizzle, gotta expect pests really, what about a spray off, whilst still early with plant vitality plus or mighty wash.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2792711View attachment 2792712
> 
> Here a one just starting think it might be a desease I'm not sure could it be thrips in the roots???? I've got some gnat off might spray and fees it with sum of that???? Any advice f


nah that looks like something chewing on the underside of the leaves


----------



## ginganuts (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, i posted this earlier on the newbie section, soil grow log. No comments yet so thought id repost here.

*Have decided to buy 2 x 6" air cooled tubes to combat heat issues. Not sure if i should push or pull air through them, using a 6" fan. 

Either... ducting running out of tent- light-ducting-light-ducting-fan-carbon filter. ( fan would be sucking air through filter and blowing through lights out of tent )

Or

Fan outside tent sucking air from inside tent. fan-ducting- light-ducting-light-ducting-carbon filter. ( fan would be sucking air through lights as opposed to blowing )

Is there a correct way? would welcome any comments thankyou. *


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Hi, i posted this earlier on the newbie section, soil grow log. No comments yet so thought id repost here.
> 
> *Have decided to buy 2 x 6" air cooled tubes to combat heat issues. Not sure if i should push or pull air through them, using a 6" fan.
> 
> ...


i dunno bout a correct way but i ran 2x600hps inside a 1.2x1.2mtr tent, i had a large 6'' filter n high power fan and run that straight over the 2 lights and then out of the room.

thats what happend lol the pic is day 50 of flower i think was a while ago, i let em go another wk before chop.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Hi, i posted this earlier on the newbie section, soil grow log. No comments yet so thought id repost here.
> 
> *Have decided to buy 2 x 6" air cooled tubes to combat heat issues. Not sure if i should push or pull air through them, using a 6" fan.
> 
> ...


the 1st way u said is best, u wnt ur fan close to the filter so its pulling as much air thru as possible, if there is a load of ducting between the fan and filter the air suction is less


----------



## ginganuts (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry im not following, did you push or pull air through cool tubes? What do you mean "ran it over"?


----------



## ginganuts (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the 1st way u said is best, u wnt ur fan close to the filter so its pulling as much air thru as possible, if there is a load of ducting between the fan and filter the air suction is less


Thanks mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Sorry im not following, did you push or pull air through cool tubes? What do you mean "ran it over"?


u want the fan pushing air thru the cool tubes


----------



## indikat (Aug 26, 2013)

I run both in my flower tent, for the lights its filter thru lights thru fan ducting 10 m with another fan at the end....6 inch, then I have a 6 inch ductin out of tent thru fan into filter, 8 inch inlet hp fan...breezy


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Sorry im not following, did you push or pull air through cool tubes? What do you mean "ran it over"?


yeah ran it over the lights ran the air coming from the fan straight over the lights and then out the room with the hot air using ducting.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> I run both in my flower tent, for the lights its filter thru lights thru fan ducting 10 m with another fan at the end....6 inch, then I have a 6 inch ductin out of tent thru fan into filter, 8 inch inlet hp fan...breezy


another few months and do what u planned your flower tent is gonna be looking rather nice lol

i think maybe a upgrade up on filters tho, i would rather go overkill with the amount of carbon filter i have than not, i run 2 x 6'' one high power one low for my lil setup.... sometimes when chopping will bring the 4'' out too lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got.some gnat off.so I'm.gonna foiler them with that and feed.em some.too just make sue the roots are good aswell naa mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

my god i soooo need new psu and am2+/am3 motherboard bastard fuksake wanker, pc pissing me off BIGTIME,,,,,,,,

guna smash this shit up soon. cant burn disks or my shit freezes lol,, fuk the pc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got.some gnat off.so I'm.gonna foiler them with that and feed.em some.too just make sue the roots are good aswell naa mean


The first pics you posted with the big holes is a development issue Shawny, sometimes it's genetic but mostly they just need a little touch of Potassium and Magnesium to stop the leaves growing deformed and torn.
It's nothing really to worry about.


The second pics with the small spots down the bottom of the leaf is something different, possibly a touch of Calcium def or bugs. 
I'm not sure which just yet though, it's early either way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

Don, fucking shite luck you have don't you mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The first pics you posted with the big holes is a development issue Shawny, sometimes it's genetic but mostly they just need a little touch of Potassium and Magnesium to stop the leaves growing deformed and torn.
> It's nothing really to worry about.
> 
> 
> ...


Sound cheers well about a week a go I put loads of bat mix and mixed some sulphate of potash in aswell so potassium fo sho Lol I think


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

I see Americans all the time on forums with infestation and bug issues, but never really anyone from the UK...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

.

I rekon flowers soon


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

look what my lovely wife surprised me with, she had it stashed away for just this situation cos she knows im a moany git when ive no smoke lmao 

 Nice half Q of blue cheese mmmmm...shud tide me over till 2morro at least


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> look what my lovely wife surprised me with, she had it stashed away for just this situation cos she knows im a moany git when ive no smoke lmao
> 
> View attachment 2792831 Nice half Q of blue cheese mmmmm...shud tide me over till 2morro at least



Sweet....ya got yourself an awesome chick who get's you man. My ex was a moanin bitch about it...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

spoon email m8

shawny lol fort u had company GET OF THE THREAD U UNSOCIABLE CUNT!#

and gary wouldnt half a q be a eighth?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don, fucking shite luck you have don't you mate.


aye if it weren't for bad luck i'd have fuck all. i've been wondering if i was atilla the hun or hitler in a prior life or something. just been and bought some cheap shorts n swim trunks from sportsdefect and some dirty skank had only changed her bairn in the cubicle before me and fucked off. i think it was a dirty protest agaisnt mike ashley but can't be sure. I fucked off pronto


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound cheers well about a week a go I put loads of bat mix and mixed some sulphate of potash in aswell so potassium fo sho Lol I think


Sorry mate my bad, I meant Phosphorus not Potassium.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> spoon email m8
> 
> shawny lol fort u had company GET OF THE THREAD U UNSOCIABLE CUNT!#
> 
> and gary wouldnt half a q be a eighth?


I am proper in socialble Lol only pop on when when we having a joint just had 4 blues nice fatty and a few cans mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate my bad, I meant Phosphorus not Potassium.


Ahh I'll give em some plain feeds for a bit pH the water see if clears up a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh I'll give em some plain feeds for a bit pH the water see if clears up a bit


Like I say mate it's nothing major, I reckon that's all you'll see.

Sometimes I don't even bother with it and let it grow out, it's one of those "read your plants" signs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

i'm currently reading mine 'the riot act' by yours fuckin truly.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

ice mail mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> spoon email m8
> 
> shawny lol fort u had company GET OF THE THREAD U UNSOCIABLE CUNT!#
> 
> and gary wouldnt half a q be a eighth?


 yeah an eighth but up here we just say a half Q but its the same thing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah an eighth but up here we just say a half Q


Wierdos!..............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> might fuck off to the bookies with me last 2.80 lol i got a feeling on chelsea to score first man u to win 2-1


well i did pop to the bookies, went with chelsea to score first man u win 2-1, van persie fgs man u win 4-3, chelsea win 4-1, terry fgs chelsea win 3-2 and a 3-3 draw.

i have had a couple of good scorecast come in, one at 450-1 but i had only put 50p on lol still 225 for 50p, and had a 60-1 with a tenner stake whilst watching the game at the lane.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wierdos!..............


its the same in wales they say half a Q instead of a 8th???


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm currently reading mine 'the riot act' by yours fuckin truly.


lol what she done?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its the same in wales they say half a Q instead of a 8th???


its the way its always been up my way since i was a young lad starting to smoke, half q, Q, half oz and an oz,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i did pop to the bookies, went with chelsea to score first man u win 2-1, van persie fgs man u win 4-3, chelsea win 4-1, terry fgs chelsea win 3-2 and a 3-3 draw.
> 
> i have had a couple of good scorecast come in, one at 450-1 but i had only put 50p on lol still 225 for 50p, and had a 60-1 with a tenner stake whilst watching the game at the lane.


sounds like a cunt of a day for u suddenly looks a whole lot brighter lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its the way its always been up my way since i was a young lad starting to smoke, half q, Q, half oz and an oz,



i had never heard of it till bout 4 year ago, has always been a 8th in london and the south, wasnt that long ago and they prob still do in london call 1.8-2g a eighth???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> sounds like a cunt of a day for u suddenly looks a whole lot brighter lol


could do if any came in lol

it got better when i just got home n see some people had paid for there cake, just waiting to cash out the coinage n im getting a fucking drink lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

I remember when I first started smokin I got teenths (1.75g or a eighteenth of a oz)


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I remember when I first started smokin I got teenths (1.75g or a eighteenth of a oz)


i was just about to post that lol teenths of soapbar 20yr ago or teenths of crack 10 yr ago lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its the same in wales they say half a Q instead of a 8th???


i dont , i say "hold still little sheepy, whilst i pull the clinker from your arse"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its the way its always been up my way since i was a young lad starting to smoke, half q, Q, half oz and an oz,


Fucking hell mate I started with teenths of squidge fer £7.50, how old are you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

Brass pan scales and a ha'penny piece, those were the days!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

7.50 a teenth of soapbar 20yr ago back in norfolk


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah those were the days tenner for a Q of soap and 90 quid on oz of green


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> could do if any came in lol
> 
> it got better when i just got home n see some people had paid for there cake, just waiting to cash out the coinage n im getting a fucking drink lol


that the choc weed cake? n if so how much it going for?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

I never even fuckin _knew _of anything other than grams - 10/12.5 _per gram_ in this cuntry.... Even then just really soapbar bullshit, 60 an o. Moved to London as a teenager and nearly pissed myself at an 8th!
"All this mate?! For 20 quid!"  (I just slipped in to pass my course that year haha)

lol by contrast to the south, I lived in Leeds for ages too....and the fucks of retarded student dealers there were calling 1.8 a henry.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i did pop to the bookies, went with chelsea to score first man u win 2-1, van persie fgs man u win 4-3, chelsea win 4-1, terry fgs chelsea win 3-2 and a 3-3 draw.
> 
> i have had a couple of good scorecast come in, one at 450-1 but i had only put 50p on lol still 225 for 50p, and had a 60-1 with a tenner stake whilst watching the game at the lane.


Hope u get it up m8, as long as its the 2-1 or 4-3 to united lol. I mine one time I had about 30p left in my will hill account, stuck it on one of the virtual horses lol, my battery ran out so thot fuck it, it'll be chinned anyway. Turn it on the next day to 30 odd quid in my account, the fuckin thing won at over 100-1, happy days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeh same here 7 qwid a teenth or 5er a gramme of soap, lol

and round here now yeh they cal 1.7 a eigth and im like well its not a eigth then, and ther like it is, and im like no its a teenth,, and the argument continues lol

o and i miss the 10 oz of green for 800,,, well not so much now i grow coz that would piss me off but them wer the import days now every next man is growing it so,,,, prices gone up, i blame the pakiss


till havent watched breaking bad, resisting the temptation


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Bout 10 year ago everyone was cutting the fuck outta everyone else on ther soap prices, Ozs wer 50 quid then


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> I never even fuckin _knew _of anything other than grams - 10/12.5 _per gram_ in this cuntry.... Even then just really soapbar bullshit, 60 an o. Moved to London as a teenager and nearly pissed myself at an 8th!
> "All this mate?! For 20 quid!"  (I just slipped in to pass my course that year haha)
> 
> lol by contrast to the south, I lived in Leeds for ages too....and the fucks of retarded student dealers there were calling 1.8 a henry.


What sorta prices is the green round ur way now m8?

i got a q of green at the weekend for 60 which was a bargain. Most good stuff here is 3G for 50 now


----------



## indikat (Aug 26, 2013)

A Q for me these days is 250 g


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Last oz I had I put out ten 2.8g bags, 50 quid a piece lol...,I know! But fuck it, they payed it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> A Q for me these days is 250 g


Ill take one, ill even give u a ton for a q m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Last oz I had I put out ten 2.8g bags, 50 quid a piece lol...,I know! But fuck it, they payed it


Are you fucking serious!? There are really people like that?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Last oz I had I put out ten 2.8g bags, 50 quid a piece lol...,I know! But fuck it, they payed it


No idea what it is at present...heard from a mate (I haven't told 1 person I'm growin) that it was 15 for 'well grown stuff'. Dunno if it's true. It's shocking if it is. 

I'm stickin to growing. Set up a perpetual op now, so I have planned it out never to pay for g again. Never. Fuck that. 

West NI by the by....no cities near me, so it makes it worse. Or better - did ya hear about those fuckin paramilitary cunts going around threatening and attacking drug USERS as well as dealers. What the fuck is wrong with this country?!

(religion)


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill take one, ill even give u a ton for a q m8


think indi is being funny saying a Q for him nowdays is a qauter kilo 250g you desperate weed junkie lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you fucking serious!? There are really people like that?


lol, yeah....come here and make your fortune. Cops and users have the same level of exposure and intelligence.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you fucking serious!? There are really people like that?


you wouldnt even want to no what mg gets on bulk too, its would make you hate it him like i do lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you fucking serious!? There are really people like that?


Theres sure is....fuck them, dunno wer they get the fuckin doe at


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Last oz I had I put out ten 2.8g bags, 50 quid a piece lol...,I know! But fuck it, they payed it


awh mate! Where the fuck are you to be chuckin it at that price?!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> No idea what it is at present...heard from a mate (I haven't told 1 person I'm growin) that it was 15 for 'well grown stuff'. Dunno if it's true. It's shocking if it is.
> 
> I'm stickin to growing. Set up a perpetual op now, so I have planned it out never to pay for g again. Never. Fuck that.
> 
> ...


Heard fuck all about them m8, not too much of it round my way and any ther is are a bunch of useless cunts, like fukin dads army they are lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

I've just lost the convo?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you wouldnt even want to no what mg gets on bulk too, its would make you hate it him like i do lolol


If I could get it over, I could get take all off ur weed and everyone else's on here, buyin it off u in bulk and sell it on in bulk and easily make 100 quid an oz lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

arrr isnt it cute they will be making fucking bombs together next week and selling each other super expensive weed at the same time lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

what u reckon on the game 2night then mg? whats your scorecast?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> awh mate! Where the fuck are you to be chuckin it at that price?!


Anything I have is always good, there's that much wet, badly trimmed tasteless shit about that they pay that, wernt happy with the 2.8 tho, it's usually 3 they get but I was in bad need of gettin some cash lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what u reckon on the game 2night then mg? whats your scorecast?


Van Persie to score first and united to win 2-1, do I win a prize?? 

Right off out to the chippy and then comin back to watch this game


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 3 slices a score but its only a 9 slice cake so the slices are big.


cool, wont be this week but when i got some money at last will shout ya


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Van Persie to score first and united to win 2-1, do I win a prize??
> 
> Right off out to the chippy and then comin back to watch this game


fuck off, you should get into the silkroad forum as soon as this stock comes ill be doing that again, keeps the thread bumped constant.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

What was it said of soccer....it's like Andrex toilet paper; soft and unnecessarily expensive...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off, you should get into the silkroad forum as soon as this stock comes ill be doing that again, keeps the thread bumped constant.


Lol, yeah I seem it m8, good idea, keeps them interested, goina have to get mesel on it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> What was it said of soccer....it's like Andrex toilet paper; soft and unnecessarily expensive...


fuck off ya cricket loving grandad lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 26, 2013)

I bin gambling too got too confident and got wiped out of a few minor trades but got a slow burner that's running £570 on a £100 stake in a month, gambling on the value of gold to rise, don't have to do anything more except close the position when I want to but im gonna let it run for months/year depending on market conditions


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

just won me a hd 6870 black adition card for 60 sqid looking for nother now to cross it......got me a lightscribe burner otherday they pritty good burns a pic on ya disks.....ill have a look what boards i got and post a pic......


IC3M4L3 said:


> my god i soooo need new psu and am2+/am3 motherboard bastard fuksake wanker, pc pissing me off BIGTIME,,,,,,,,
> 
> guna smash this shit up soon. cant burn disks or my shit freezes lol,, fuk the pc


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

they looking into 3d cards and pc monitors now ice gonna be class...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just won me a hd 6870 black adition card for 60 sqid looking for nother now to cross it......got me a lightscribe burner otherday they pritty good burns a pic on ya disks.....ill have a look what boards i got and post a pic......


cheers matey, yeh lightscribes good but overrated, never used it and takes forver disks aint cheep neither plus shoplifters never get me um,, ithink iits my psu and motheboard fucking shit up,, firstly the psu has done summet to mobo and then fucked 3 drives,

and yeh need a new burner too,thousends of disks done so cant moan only 12 sods on ebay , luckliy my cpu is mint and my ram is brand new, and my ssd is new im just worried bowt fucking it, just got a few tb dirves so getting ther again, bollox


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ya cricket loving grandad lol


hahaha quite so


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just won me a hd 6870 black edition card


Yes lad!.........



.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

give me yorky i want a nother to cross lolol....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes lad!.........
> 
> View attachment 2793071
> 
> .......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

dunno but sum cleaning wouldnt go amis on that seen all the dust n shit,u messey fucker


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> give me yorky i want a nother to cross lolol....


Shush, I paid £100 for this brand new not 6 months back and that was cheap.


Belting card for the price, it eats 660ti's.

It's all about the 256bit bus.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

right ice only board i got is this u will have to che mod num.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno but sum cleaning wouldnt go amis on that seen all the dust n shit,u messey fucker


It gets played hard mate.

It's only on the inside of the fins at the min and it gets cleaned out once a month.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

i want a good desktop, in 3yrs ive gone threw 5 laptops between 350-500 each just always break em lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i want a good desktop, in 3yrs ive gone threw 5 laptops between 350-500 each just always break em lol


I can build you a beast for around £600 mate, not a problem.

No profit involved, sort me out for the labour and knowledge.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

ive only got hd 3 series atm shit.....8gig mem with new cyclone cooler.....ditching the cpu fan getting watercooled and planning on running 2 6870s.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

got a laptop hp pavilion g series good spec but shit......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

what games do play imc?


----------



## indikat (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can build you a beast for around £600 mate, not a problem.
> 
> No profit involved, sort me out for the labour and knowledge.


how do your building pc s skills compare to your growing mj skills?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got a laptop hp pavilion g series good spec but shit......


i got the same i think? one tb hardrive,8mg of ram,qaud core,some kinda graphics card, but i spilt so many drinks on it half the keys dont work lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> give me yorky i want a nother to cross lolol....


From personal experience I'd have to advise you against crossfire mate, I had one of the first ever properly working crossfire machines and had it for about 6 years.
This case, PSU and HDD's are whats left.

Crossfire and SLI isn't what it's cracked up to be believe me, it's actually a borderline gimmick.
Your best off with the most powerful single chip card you can afford and with that HD6870 your not far off on the power front.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

hooked on badcompany 2 atm waiting for call of duty ghosts and bf4 in november to come out.....hence upgrading cards lol


newuserlol said:


> what games do play imc?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> how do your building pc s skills compare to your growing mj skills?


And what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

me browinlaw got bulldozer and hd 7 series crossed in his pc think cos him a few g to build but he had to have topspec everything tho just to show off.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> From personal experience I'd have to advise you against crossfire mate, I had one of the first ever properly working crossfire machines and had it for about 6 years.
> This case, PSU and HDD's are whats left.
> 
> Crossfire and SLI isn't what it's cracked up to be believe me, it's actually a borderline gimmick.
> Your best off with the most powerful single chip card you can afford and with that HD6870 your not far off on the power front.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

still aint fin building this new orange uv fans shld be ere tomoz all being well got to heatshrink ends of cables and finish covering wires.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

my girls comming on slow atm.......just been toped....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

but yer was looking into the 6870 cards yourky went for the xfx black adition....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me browinlaw got bulldozer and hd 7 series crossed in his pc think cos him a few g to build but he had to have topspec everything tho just to show off.....


7 series is a choice (depending how far up the range) but he's failed on the Dozer, cheap 8 core architecture that can't single thread for shit.

It's crap for gaming, the i5 pisses on it and even a good spec dual core i3 will show it up in the same price bracket.

Bulldozers are budget and midrange, top spec your looking at a hexacore i7 with a Z77 mobo and just those 2 will set you back around £500


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but yer was looking into the 6870 cards yourky went for the xfx black adition....View attachment 2793087


You can get a regular HD6870 dual fan model and flash it with the black edition bios, the only difference between the two cards is the bios software overclock settings.

........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> right ice only board i got is this u will have to che mod num.....View attachment 2793076View attachment 2793077




thats socket 754, mines am2+ or 3 if i use my ddr3 ram,, thanx tho man, if u come across a power supply would u let me know plz, well that and a sata burner, im just gunna bite the bullet and switch to intel wen harvest comes in, sell my currant cpu n shit, but for now i cant be doing with al this freezing n shit, u know typing and then looking at screen and after 5 seconds ur writing comes up, sumtimes my dvds act like thers no disk in drive, my light on my mousepad flickers and shit dont get recognised wen i plug em into usb, os think its fo sure power related, just dunno how deep down the power issue has gone,,

ya get me? lol 




imcjayt said:


> my girls comming on slow atm.......just been toped....View attachment 2793086


nice n shexy!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

ill have a word with me bro he usualy got lots of bits lying about.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> thats socket 754, mines am2+ or 3 if i use my ddr3 ram,, thanx tho man, if u come across a power supply would u let me know plz, well that and a sata burner, im just gunna bite the bullet and switch to intel wen harvest comes in, sell my currant cpu n shit, but for now i cant be doing with al this freezing n shit, u know typing and then looking at screen and after 5 seconds ur writing comes up, sumtimes my dvds act like thers no disk in drive, my light on my mousepad flickers and shit dont get recognised wen i plug em into usb, os think its fo sure power related, just dunno how deep down the power issue has gone,,
> 
> ya get me? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

yer reason i had it was to overclock but dont think ill need to....


The Yorkshireman said:


> You can get a regular HD6870 dual fan model and flash it with the black edition bios, the only difference between the two cards is the bios software overclock settings.
> 
> ........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

u got a steam acc yorky


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got the same i think? one tb hardrive,8mg of ram,qaud core,some kinda graphics card, but i spilt so many drinks on it half the keys dont work lol


Yeh, I tell the mrs that very same story !, that or chicken soup .


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

asus corsair v formula 990fx mainboard 16gb corsair dominator gt 2 x asus 7870oc cards and bulldozer 8 core processor...thats me browinlaws


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeh i been looking at the crosshair formula boards, but like i say im fucking AMD off and going intel, tie to grow up i reckon and get the good shit rather than mediocre amd shite,

and overclocking is really unessecery, the grpahics cards are way ahead of game production so liek isay,, no need really


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer reason i had it was to overclock but dont think ill need to....



Well the black edition bios core clock is 50mhz faster than the stock giving about a 10% performance gain (which is a lot when your counting frames per second).

The black Edition card is about £50-£60 dearer than just the dual fan one for 50mhz more clock speed, you can flash it for free.
But you can actually rewrite the bios text file before you flash it to what ever stable clocks you know the card will do.

I know those cards will push 1000mhz core (maximum the ATI drivers are programmed to take, they'll need to fix that next year!) and about 1150mhz ram.
This plays COD in 1080p across 6 monitors at a solid 80fps with the eye candy whacked up, providing the rest of the machine can keep up of course.

That's a massive performance gain for free that would normally set you back about another £100 from the factory.

Think about it.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

i just like the look of the crossfire having 2 cards more than anything.....me browinlaw waiting for this 3d shit to come out now then he usualy sells me his stuff cheep wen he has new....fuking tight cunt never gives it me tho.....and he got 2 of the fukers.....dunno why.....fukin pc nuts


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

you gonna get mw4 and bf4 yorky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and overclocking is really unessecery, the grpahics cards are way ahead of game production so liek isay,, no need really


Far from it mate, the games have been outdemanding the cards since Crysis.

Realisitic hair toggle on the new Tomb Raider kills cards, Assassins Creed 3 with all the candy up kills cards as does Hitman Absolution even more so. 

You go pay £1000 for a Titan and I'll slap Minecraft on and watch it cry tears of blood, lol.
Total Biscuit is a professional gamer, blogger and reviewer. He has 4 £1000 Titans in SLI and Minecraft still kicks it's cunt in!


I can count frames which is a honed skill that not many can do, for the card to run a game faster than my eyes can register frames it would need to putting out every game at around 150fps and that isn't really happening with the tech we've got.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

mw4 looks like its gonna need some good cards to run trailer looks good.....i did like farcry 3 but finished it in like 4 days ant the mp is shit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

missis dont let me hook pc up to projector tv no more use to love playing like that.....i do have a runescape acc too....aint botherd with it for few weeks now tho as already 200cb....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> i just like the look of the crossfire having 2 cards more than anything.....me browinlaw waiting for this 3d shit to come out now then he usualy sells me his stuff cheep wen he has new....fuking tight cunt never gives it me tho.....and he got 2 of the fukers.....dunno why.....fukin pc nuts


Oh I went daft with all copper, I had Thermaltake Duorbs on my HD 3870's.

If he really want's to be at the cutting edge of gaming then he wants to forget the 3D gimmick shite and save up for 4K.

You can buy OEM HD8990's direct from ATI (not available anywhere else yet) for silly money but they're the first 4K PC graphics card.
Then wait until the price of buying and shipping a 4K TV from Japan comes down in price from the current estimate of £20.000 and he's fucking cracked it.

Consoles can lick my hairy brown eye, lol.



imcjayt said:


> you gonna get mw4 and bf4 yorky?


Torrent standard, don't pay for games unless I want the genuine online experience. 
Streetfighter and PES is about it.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

you played proptotype 2? quite a cool lil game.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> missis dont let me hook pc up to projector tv no more use to love playing like that.....i do have a runescape acc too....aint botherd with it for few weeks now tho as already 200cb....


Mine's hooked up to the 42" in the living room and doesn't move.

I play game on it, internet, movies, tv, music hooked up to the surround system, video calls, everything.
It's the hub of my house the PC, I'd be stuck with just fucking freeview without it lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you played proptotype 2? quite a cool lil game.


Played the first one for a bit, not much got bored.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Played the first one for a bit, not much got bored.


never played the first this second aint too sad a game tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

wasn't too impressed with company of heroes 2


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

yer think he was on about the 8990s....yer i dont usualy buy games to just get craks of nosteam....can use cheats then ...shhhhhh lol i do have a steam acc tho will be getting the mw4 and bf4 so me n browinlaw can hav a blap togeva......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh I went daft with all copper, I had Thermaltake Duorbs on my HD 3870's.
> 
> If he really want's to be at the cutting edge of gaming then he wants to forget the 3D gimmick shite and save up for 4K.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

One for you car lads...

[video=youtube;vwFH7nFVr3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwFH7nFVr3E#t=179[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

but yer yorky chek out nosteam u can play mp with most games 2 craked.....i got bf3 and badcompany 2 orig and craked (craked being off nosteam) witch u download the game off torrent if u want just update ya patches n whatnot of site and its free.....


----------



## zVice (Aug 26, 2013)

And every little fucking nerdy cunt is running some fucking bullshit cheating/lagging/aim bot cunt fucks

Fucking useless pricks too useless to play normally

Even on steam, usually less so though



imcjayt said:


> but yer yorky chek out nosteam u can play mp with most games 2 craked.....i got bf3 and badcompany 2 orig and craked (craked being off nosteam) witch u download the game off torrent if u want just update ya patches n whatnot of site and its free.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

im a sucker for a console had every console since the master system, im getting a ps4 when it comes out deffo.


----------



## zVice (Aug 26, 2013)

There's a bit of cheating on console but nowhere near the levels of pc games.

Too easy to hack shit on pc. Console a bit trickier for most.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

lolol i actualy enjoy the crak vers of badcompany 2 everone cheats on it more fun tbh....its only game i do cheat on tho.....got orig on steam just cba....


zVice said:


> And every little fucking nerdy cunt is running some fucking bullshit cheating/lagging/aim bot cunt fucks
> 
> Fucking useless pricks too useless to play normally
> 
> Even on steam, usually less so though


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;uoiVtXtS444]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoiVtXtS444#t=652[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh.fuck me and the missis getting twatted on white Zinfandel and .5 g of ohhhhh yeaaahhh its the scale fuck me 1 line ime wired lmao thinke n missis go in hardcore porn style on it Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh.fuck me and the missis getting twatted on white Zinfandel and .5 g of ohhhhh yeaaahhh its the scale fuck me 1 line ime wired lmao thinke n missis go in hardcore porn style on it Lol


what the forty a g scale lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

200mph wheelies on a 500hp turbo Busa. 

[video=youtube;FJd5yg__Qko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FJd5yg__Qko[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh.fuck me and the missis getting twatted on white Zinfandel and .5 g of ohhhhh yeaaahhh its the scale fuck me 1 line ime wired lmao thinke n missis go in hardcore porn style on it Lol


Pictures or it didn't happen and I don't mean the hardcore porn style.

Gets some shots of the gear up Shawny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what the forty a g scale lmfao


Nahhh 50 for .5 its the fuckin bollocks lmao.tried to take a pic but its on a mirror and reflecting to fuck..... me.and the missis having a party lmao 100ag he says its from Bradford its like.oily then just flakes up the real.deal.mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> he says its from Bradford


Ask him what the Pakis name is, I might well know him lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

snort it of her clit.....make the party betta................sniiiiiifffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ...............lickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk......aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

tenner a point is what u pay for proper proper, some northern towns maybe 8quid a point.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

i can get the shiny shiny 1750 a oz works out 62 a g 120 a g all day on the road, 100 a g on the street.

think i may be able to get it tad cheaper down london tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2793246


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

that will do me........fuj the coke in it...............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Hahahha what else can I do? Lol its was all oily not had stuff like for a good couple of years I tell ya its rocket fuel yeeeeeeehhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ride em cowboy.just wish in was down town on this Lol I'd be an animal lmao sex predator hahahahahah


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that will do me........fuj the coke in it...............View attachment 2793247


put some vodka in with that malibu, add a 3.5g of proper shine, 5clonezepam and ten tamazepam and a thai hooker and that will do me lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahha what else can I do? Lol its was all oily not had stuff like for a good couple of years I tell ya its rocket fuel yeeeeeeehhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ride em cowboy.just wish in was down town on this Lol I'd be an animal lmao sex predator hahahahahah


pics are hard bizz if all in the sniffing, and only u no that enjoy mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

forgot to put me 2 tams on


imcjayt said:


> that will do me........fuj the coke in it...............View attachment 2793247


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

this is what i see last week pretty much and had a 0.8 still aint paid for it yet fuck him.... i taught the cunt how to grow.


----------



## zVice (Aug 26, 2013)

Shiny... Mmm scale





newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2793267
> 
> this is what i see last week pretty much and had a 0.8 still aint paid for it yet fuck him.... i taught the cunt how to grow.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice Google.pic.Lol..... best.I've ever had was from.nottsboff some.big.bold headed geezer Lol 2oz fully.wrapped 2 balls of it and it feckin stunk I mean stunk had a tiny line was wired for 4 hours well all night Lol


----------



## candleguy (Aug 26, 2013)

just wondering if anyone can tell me if this is a decent deal on a complete grow tent for doing dwc?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Extractor-Fan-Kit-Feed-complete-set-up-kit-/251100464532?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a76c10594


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice Google.pic.Lol..... best.I've ever had was from.nottsboff some.big.bold headed geezer Lol 2oz fully.wrapped 2 balls of it and it feckin stunk I mean stunk had a tiny line was wired for 4 hours well all night Lol


yeah google pic me mate came round with 2 n half oz of same sorry i didnt take a pic lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

bizzle the best coke in the world wont buzz u out for that many hours with jus a line, good coke is in and out quick.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah google pic me mate came round with 2 n half oz of same sorry i didnt take a pic lol


PICS OR IT DIDENT HAPPEN!

and yeh i pulled the caps out!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> PICS OR IT DIDENT HAPPEN!
> 
> and yeh i pulled the caps out!


send me 1750 and it will happen, u dont even no about puff let alone coke stick to the subbies lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bizzle the best coke in the world wont buzz u out for that many hours with jus a line, good coke is in and out quick.


Yeh but theres after effecs that last hours made me smash the guitar all night booooom should be better quality pics with new cam from.u Sambo.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh but theres after effecs that last hours made me smash the guitar all night booooom should be better quality pics with new cam from.u Sambo.


u can have that shit cam mate if postage aint too much, i dont mind chucking it in with a V on second class.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ztA4eKV-PeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztA4eKV-PeU[/video].............................


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy unlucky where u been? i dont like pure joints, if im gonna smoke it pure a volcano would b me first choice, icebong second.





Saerimmner said:


> WB hun, where ya been hiding?



ice bong is defo better, ............. not had a sniff of a bud in what feels like 4ever, im just over 5stone feel like shit look like shit.....sick of the fecking hospital... hhhmm the good side of things thats the end of my periods.
im keeping my chin up and doing what i can, im up and about and thats a start........ sorry to bust the thread with my shizz.....................xx


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;h2lJcbeBerQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2lJcbeBerQ#aid=P9kBhAy0Fwo[/video]................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

unlucky said:


> ice bong is defo better, ............. not had a sniff of a bud in what feels like 4ever, im just over 5stone feel like shit look like shit.....sick of the fecking hospital... hhhmm the good side of things thats the end of my periods.
> im keeping my chin up and doing what i can, im up and about and thats a start........ sorry to bust the thread with my shizz.....................xx


fucking el girl whats been up? 5stone aint healthy............


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el girl whats been up? 5stone aint healthy............



its the c word again....... im on the up for now......... had to stop the grow rooms and tooting weed. hell not a lot left of me now......i do sleep up to 4hours at a time every day now so thats a pluss as ive never been able to do that...so its not so bad...... xx


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 26, 2013)

well thats me fuked and had non....time for bed...laterz guys......and girls......


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well thats me fuked and had non....time for bed...laterz guys......and girls......



night night x


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

unlucky said:


> its the c word again....... im on the up for now......... had to stop the grow rooms and tooting weed. hell not a lot left of me now......i do sleep up to 4hours at a time every day now so thats a pluss as ive never been able to do that...so its not so bad...... xx


on the gear as in the the C word? or worse? stay healthy mate ur a survivior u made the uk thread u can get threw the rest lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

Well bit a wild coke sex 4 bottles of wine just dropped 5 blues I'll be asleppn an hour tops loooool


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> on the gear as in the the C word? or worse? stay healthy mate ur a survivior u made the uk thread u can get threw the rest lolol


worse 4sure, i will keep on fighting to the end its the only way. i did like the banter on here from time to time i have to say, was the only thing keeping me going at times lol...how sad is that . so how are you and have you got any down ? xx


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well bit a wild coke sex 4 bottles of wine just dropped 5 blues I'll be asleppn an hour tops loooool


lol, your crazy.................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol, your crazy.................


In don't.do karate I do karazy lmao.-


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

unlucky said:


> worse 4sure, i will keep on fighting to the end its the only way. i did like the banter on here from time to time i have to say, was the only thing keeping me going at times lol...how sad is that . so how are you and have you got any down ? xx



Im been growing the blueberry last few few grows, fuckin shit back to the clone-only now only now mate, exo,pyscho,livers.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2013)

unlucky said:


> lol, your crazy.................



he aint crazy hes just a lightweight..............


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Im been growing the blueberry last few few grows, fuckin shit back to the clone-only now only now mate, exo,pyscho,livers.


clone only yes 4sure, how do you grow them, i did lots of runs with the blue,s/livers, for me over the full grow with not a lot of work was to veg for 2weeks from rooted clone and then flip to 12/12, in week one of 12/12 bend the main stem over low down then in week 2 bend some of the branshes right down, doing it this way i got 3oz a plant and you don't need to net or hold any of the branches up and no fuzzy shit or pop corn buds... don't no if i can do any better but thats as good as it got for me, i think you get a bit more leaves in the buds than you do if you leave them to grow tall...it was defo better on chop down that 4sure........ xx


----------



## unlucky (Aug 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> he aint crazy hes just a lightweight..............


at 5stone im the lightweight lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 27, 2013)

Morning all, new hood should arrive today  time to turn up the heat to 600!
shit sorry to hear bout that unlucky, yal pull thru jus keep strong


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

speakin of clone onlys ....sambo fairys flown


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Morning bitches bizzle is fucked Lol not drinking wine or sniffing again Lol girls are.looking lovley.as usual. 
Quick joint and a brew and off to see the fairy lol can't be arsed..com


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2013)

Morning all off to see the Fairy, just hoping she aint got a sting in the tail waiting for me when i get there lol

@unlucky if its the big C then the last thing ya wanna be doing is laying OFF the weed, google rick simpson oil n go to town on that shit, get as much down ya as possible hun x


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeh @ unlucky that very bad news but like Rimmer says make some rick Simpson oil would be he best thing for ya.....don't know u but all the best good look chicken


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

T
Let us know the verdict Rimmer lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> T
> Let us know the verdict Rimmer lol


Home safe n sound lol, envelope smelt a bit tho(literally just a tiny tiny smell) n got a funny look from bloke behind the counter but got it n got home wivout getting nabbed lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Home safe n sound lol, envelope smelt a bit tho(literally just a tiny tiny smell) n got a funny look from bloke behind the counter but got it n got home wivout getting nabbed lmao


Yyyeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh aye what did i say you'd get it...Lol funny look hahahahaha I bet its the critical not the best but does the job lol

Naaaaaa get it down ya lol.waited.long enough


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Just waiting.for.all these arse.kisses Sambo.indi your the main 2 IMC.think u had a go.too lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

woke up this morning with laptop on the floor screen smashd to fuck! carnt do much on the road with no comp lol just begged n borrowd, wil b fixd withing the hr.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

on a happier note royal afghan is back, email me only.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

What's the morrocon like or the Pakistani hash??


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yyyeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh aye what did i say you'd get it...Lol funny look hahahahaha I bet its the critical not the best but does the job lol
> 
> Naaaaaa get it down ya lol.waited.long enough


if that's a success shawny (smell.....funny look) I would hate to see a fail, no kiss arse from me m8...kick meebbee ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> if that's a success shawny (smell.....funny look) I would hate to see a fail, no kiss arse from me m8...kick meebbee ha ha


Has he got it well shut up you couldn't kick a soft ball Lol now get kissin arse


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> woke up this morning with laptop on the floor screen smashd to fuck! carnt do much on the road with no comp lol just begged n borrowd, wil b fixd withing the hr.


only a 50 qwid fix sambo wats up with ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

you want to get a cheapo netbook for SR lad, those things are nigh on indestructible. sambo n vodka proof is another matter but i think you can even get em with rubber keyboards for just those moments, they're cheap as chips too.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

fucking nightmare.com


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only a 50 qwid fix sambo wats up with ya


only 50 quid if you no how or dont mind waiting days, got it fixed in less than a hour fucking 120 tho........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Oops sorry ice must of forgot that one ahh never mind outside with the strawberry plot she goes Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only 50 quid if you no how or dont mind waiting days, got it fixed in less than a hour fucking 120 tho........


got me bt infinity being fitted 2mora 58mg oh yeah, only worked out a fiver more than what im paying already.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got me bt infinity being fitted 2mora 58mg oh yeah, only worked out a fiver more than what im paying already.


or not paying hence the change of provider..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you want to get a cheapo netbook for SR lad, those things are nigh on indestructible. sambo n vodka proof is another matter but i think you can even get em with rubber keyboards for just those moments, they're cheap as chips too.


yeh i got a few of them, u can get qwite decent ones 3gb ram 320 hdd ect ect,,, and ther smaller so yeh much more

and shawn THATS UNNACCPETABLE U CUNT!"!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Hajahahahahah went to grab the cocopops this morning and that was sat there lmao. Whooops looool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hajahahahahah went to grab the cocopops this morning and that was sat there lmao. Whooops looool


 lol the ones you left on the side nr ya lappy wernt it! doh! anwyays wtf fort u was doing shit? like going out? buying a ps3? u know.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol the ones you left on the side nr ya lappy wernt it! doh! anwyays wtf fort u was doing shit? like going out? buying a ps3? u know.....


Saving it for 2morra late nyt last night so fuck it can't be arsed plus just been grow shop and bought me fish mix and bud heaven.........ohhhh sorry I've they were out of boost lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

Any one got a pack of cannaventure electric Larry land lying about???


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds like a Facebook Game!


Lemon king said:


> Any one got a pack of cannaventure electric Larry land lying about???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

i think attitude, sea of seeds, pick n mix etc might have a few ''laying about''


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

NEW USER I FUCKING LOVE YA!!!!!

I have spent ages signing up to every site he's on, stalked him on everywere as the USA bods said that's the only way.

I phoned the tube thinking the seed banks might have some misplaced etc spoke to a woman who basically told me to jog on!!

Thanks again I'll get on it¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

P.s yes I am easily pleased lol


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Warning, when growing dog horizontally, use a net....(excuse the gash phone pic)


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to newuserlol again.





*


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 27, 2013)

Alright lads? These are the ones i got on the go at the mo. The top lot have a blue dream, dinafem amnesia, white siberian and something else, not sure what lol

And these are the BB seeds i put in on 12/12 from seed. I should have 2 dog and a smelly cherry and qrazy quake. They should show sign of sex soon, I'm hoping for a female in each pot. I'll kill the other 2 in each pot then and give them a good feed of cannazym to sort the roots out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

20 boxes of.sweets 210.any takers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> Alright lads? These are the ones i got on the go at the mo. The top lot have a blue dream, dinafem amnesia, white siberian and something else, not sure what lol
> View attachment 2793963
> And these are the BB seeds i put in on 12/12 from seed. I should have 2 dog and a smelly cherry and qrazy quake. They should show sign of sex soon, I'm hoping for a female in each pot. I'll kill the other 2 in each pot then and give them a good feed of cannazym to sort the roots out.
> View attachment 2793968
> View attachment 2793969


Looking good man you'll like the dream


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 20 boxes of.sweets 210.any takers


yeh il pay u on the 34th of julember


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh il pay u on the 34th of julember


Sound.I'll.send em.now yeh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh il pay u on the 34th of julember


Sound.I'll.send em.now yeh


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Warning, when growing dog horizontally, use a net....(excuse the gash phone pic)



i swear my dogs never needed support of any kind, the only thing i've grown that didn't turn into an upside down back to front letter S.

that does look a chunky pheno mind, is that your secret cut?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh il pay u on the 34th of julember


bet you still got the 20mg vals n clonzepams i sent ya, ice is a in moderation guy ill give him some respect for that.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

fuck ive had a expensive,busy,shitty day time to chill with a packed out royal afghan blueberry burst blunt and a qaud vod n tonic hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looking good man you'll like the dream


cheers mate. thats the one im looking forward to from the first lot but its the dog that i want to try the most, im a bit gutted that i'll have to wait an extra 3-4 weeks for it but atleast ill have something to smoke while i wait lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound.I'll.send em.now yeh


 yeh if ya can get ya FAT ASS outa the house like



newuserlol said:


> bet you still got the 20mg vals n clonzepams i sent ya, ice is a in moderation guy ill give him some respect for that.


yeh i got 4 clonazis and 4 of the 20 ml diazis and bowt 8 blues,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

So a mate asks me to price his little bro up a graphics card and power supply on a budget for his Dell PC a few weeks ago, he goes against my advise and buys an inferior card for more money yet buys the advised power supply.

"I want to fit it all cos I've not done it before, you just supervise so I don't fuck it up" says he.

Sound I thinks so he brings it round to my house last week, he takes ages doing he transplant and then can't get it to boot properly after installing the software so takes it home to finish.
He rings me up 4 days ago to borrow my keyboard to fix it with cos his wireless one is knackered, Ok I says and drives round to drop it off.
The same night he rings me up saying he can't suss it out so I told him to try his card in the machine to make sure the PC isn't fucked.


Last night he rings me up to see if he's OK to come round after work for chill out, he brings me my keyboard back AND the fucking PC untouched since it left my house last week.
Spent last night trying to get it to work and then fucked off at silly o'clock this morning leaving the rig here for me to wrap my head round fucking software compatibility!


Mates take the biggest fucking liberty's.

And then rings me up earlier giving it the "Have you tried this?" "Have you tried this?" 

CUNT!


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

what are friends for.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

and yes i may have just finished that blunt and quad vod n tonic lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> two words
> 
> SOFT CUNT
> 
> stop letting people mug u off ic3 u dont diverse it, yes your a nobhead but a too fucking nice to the wrong people nobhead lol


haha. calling yorkie ic3


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

lmfao...............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

im wrecked lolololol

sorry i wasnt even trying to be a dick or nowt, sorry yman.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha. calling yorkie ic3


what a twat, this hash is strong and that vodka is finshed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Quad vod n tonic. Sounds familiar lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

This is how you break laptops you divvy lmao


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

that's the very first dog that I started everything has come from that, and it's a viney mofo when slung into flower, and can get quite hectic tops. From seed they are generally better, but this needs support unless you make it into an afro mother like this......







ghb said:


> i swear my dogs never needed support of any kind, the only thing i've grown that didn't turn into an upside down back to front letter S.
> 
> that does look a chunky pheno mind, is that your secret cut?


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

that's a lovely mum you have, you could run a warehouse off that bitch. i knew you had a secret stash you sly dog, you'll be doing a reserva privada at bb next


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what a twat, this hash is strong and that vodka is finshed.


what hash is it mate? i havent been on for a while so ive missed any talk about it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> what hash is it mate? i havent been on for a while so ive missed any talk about it


its called royal afghan pollen, taste like every strong Moroccan pollen ive had tho, top end shit but i don't believe its from afghan.


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

his is what ive got planned for the near future...............................

 

 

 






 
 
Path : chemicals > dmt
Against the drug war but not sure what to do about it?
Join Erowid and help us spread accurate, independent information. 


DMT - How and Why To Get Off
. . . a note from underground - Number 3
by Gracie and Zarkov
1985



Copyright December 1984 by Gracie and Zarkov Productions. We believe that in a truly free society the price of packaged information would be driven down to the cost of reproduction and transmission. We, therefore, give blanket permission and encourage photocopy, quotation, reprint or entry into a database of all or part of our articles provided that the copier or quoter does not take credit for our statements.
Revised August 1985.

*Index* 

Intro
Getting Ready
Method 1: The Freebase Method
Method 2: The Classic Psychedelic Ranger Method
Notes on the Visual Stages of a DMT Trip
Method Three: The Tryptamine Giggles
A Hit of DMT for Zarkov
*Intro*

DMT, (N,N-dimethyltryptamine is not orally active (by itself), and must be smoked to experience its effects. Tolerance for the drug builds almost immediately. If you don't get enough in the first 30 seconds, smoking more will not put you into the far out visionary DMT state, but will only result in a more "ordinary" hallucinogenic state. If on an attempt, you don't get enough, you must wait at least one hour before trying again (smoking multiple doses within the hour can result in you seeing the patterns but it is almost impossible to break through to the extreme states described below). Furthermore, the actual mechanics of smoking DMT can be quite tricky. In our experience, without careful attention to technique, about half the DMT shots misfire. Therefore, it is essential to use effective technique in order not to waste the drug. In this paper we offer three different tested techniques in an easy to follow step-by-step format; We have also included our description (however inadequate) of what a DMT trip is like.

We are well aware of how scarce a substance DMT is. We had to undertake a long, intensive search to secure a supply of this marvelous drug in the smokeable, freebase form. The search was well worth it! One of the reasons for writing this paper is, hopefully, to increase the demand for DMT. If this paper intrigues you, we suggest that the you seek out a supply of your own. Laok for DMT in the smokeable freebase, not hydrochloride form. You will not be disappointed.

*Getting Ready*

1. We recommend a uniformly, though not brightly, lit room. Unlike with mushrooms, in total darkness the DMT visions are rather drab. In full sunlight the colors are unbelievably intense with red and gold predominating but we feel that bright sunlight tends to obscure some of the intricate detail so characteristic of DMT visions. We usually do it during the day in a room that is brightly lit with indirect light. 2. Get comfortably seated where you can lie back and rest your head during the trance. If you smoke DMT standing up, you will almost certainly fall on your ass if you get a good hit! 3. We recommend a dosage of about 40-50 mg. The dosage should be weighed out and not eyeballed. Dosages below 25 mg yield only physical and threshold psychedelic effects. Dosages between 25 mg and 40 mg are usually not enough to display the full range of the unique DMT effects described below. Dosages in excess of 55 mg, particularly if you are successful in holding all of the vapor in your lungs, can be VERY heavy and are not recommended for f irst time users. 

*Method One: The "Freebase" Method*

4a. Obtain a "freebase" airpipe such as the one illustrated below. Use with the largest funnel type bowl you can find. Insert the largest fine mesh stainless steel screen that will fit into the bowl. Then sprinkle the DMT uniformly over the center of the mesh screen. Make sure to keep thE DMT away from the edges of the screen so that when it melts it does not run over the edge of the screen. 



\ /
\\ __||__ _==_ ________________ 
\\/ || \ | |____ / _______________
\ || | | ___ \/ /
| || | | | \ /
| | | | \/
\______/ \__/


FREE BASE AIR PIPE CLASSIC DMT PIPE
5a. Hold a match or torch above the screen and inhale deeply and slowly. Do not let the flame touch the DMT as this will destroy much of the drug. DMT melts and vaporizes easily so the point is to let the hot air rushing by the flame into the pipe vaporize the DMT. It is quite easy to vaporize the DMT and end up with the airchamber full of white DMT vapor.

*Method Two: The Classic Psychedelic Ranger Method*

4b. If you hanq out around a good glass blower or long time "head" you might be able to obtain a classic DMT pipe such as the one illustrated. Load the DMT into the glass reaction chamber and heat the outside bottom of the chamber with a flame.

5b. When the white vapor appears, breathe in deeply and slowly. If you inhale too soon or too quickly, the powdered DMT will be blown down your throat. It is not active that way. Make sure that all of the DMT is vaporized. In the absence of a classic DMT pipe, some people use a regular "hash oil" pipe heated from the outside. We find this too tricky to be reliable. You are just as likely to end up with boiling liquid DMT in your mouth. (That's why the classic pipe has a "V" shaped stem.) We personally use the "freebase" method.

In either case...

6. The smoke is very harsh. It tastes like burning plastic. It isn't particularly hot, but you will have a tendency to cough. On each toke try to hold your breath for as long as possible. Exhale and immediately take a second toke. The physical effects, a buzzing or vibration throughout your whole body, come on first. The intensity of these effects is not a reliable guide to the dosage of DMT that you have consumed. Keep taking lungfuls and holding them until all of the premeasured DMT is consumed. Gracie suggests that the best way to smoke DMT is to try to smoke as much as you can before you inevitablly fall into a trance. While not recommended for beginners, it does capture the approach you should take towards smoking your premeasured dose.

One advantage of the "freebase" method is that the 50 mg of DMT can be divided into three toke sized piles. The smaller amount can be easily vaporized and inhaled in one breath with the screen being reloaded with DMT after each toke.

7. Just as you feel yourself "going over the top", exhale. Breathe normally, close your eyes and enjoy the visions.

Your companions should be instructed to take the pipe from you when you close your eyes because you will have poor motor control. Since you will be in a trance for 4-8 minutes, you should also have told them not to disturb you. To them you will look like you are asleep. This is not a social drug or one to be taken casually; you will be entranced.

8. When you come our of the trance, remain seated for about 10 more minutes as you will still have only shaky control of your limbs.

9. In 30 minutes from the time you started you will be pretty much down, but still euphoric. You will be completely down after a total of about one hour.

1O. We do not recommend that DMT be combined with other drugs. It should be done on a clean head. Marijuana fogs the effects. It is not a party drug: the effects are most entertaining experienced in a quiet room. When DMT is smoked at the peak of a mushroom or LSD trip, the effects are spectacular, but only recsmmended for the experienced, most brave (or some might say, most foolhardy) of investigators. The effects used at the peak of another psychedelic can last for several hours.

*NOTES ON THE VISUAL STAGES OF A DMT TRIP:*

0 - 20 seconds a scratchiness in the lungs

20 - 30 seconds a buzzing starts in the ears, rising in tone and volume to an incredible intensity. Its like cellophane being ripped apart (or the fabric of the universe being torn asunder). Your body will vibrate in sympathy with this sound, and you will notice a sharp blood pressure rise. You may feel like you are deeply under water. Wearing a unitard or leotard and tights helps to minimize this sensation. Your visual field will also vibrate in resonance to the sound and will finally be completely obscured by the visions.

30 seconds - 1 minute You break through into DMT hyperspace. Often at this point, users believe that their hearts or breathing have stopped. This is not true. To an outside observer, you are breathing normally and your pulse, while elevated, is strong. We believe that this subjective effect is due to your "internal clock" being slowed so greatly that the subjective time interval between breaths or heartbeats seems like an eternity. Synthetic DMT has been extensively tested by medical authorities here and in Europe. It is perfectly safe with no lasting physical effects at these doses. However, since smoked DMT causes an abrupt blood pressure increase, it is probably not good for people with abnormally high blood pressure.

1 minute - 2 - 5 minutes depending on dosage: DMT hyperspace. For all practical purposes, you will no longer be embodied. You will be part of tne intergalactic information network. You may experience any of the following:



Sense of transcending time or space
Strange plants or plantlike forms
The universe of formless vibration
Strange machines
Alien music
Alien languages, understandable or not
Intelligent entities in a variety of forms
Do not be amazed and do not try to actively direct your observations but merely pay attention. The beings can show you amazing things, but if you try to impose vour personal trip on the DMT you will find that you cannot and may become frightened.

At the end of the "flash" of the visions you will have an after-vision of circular interlocking patterns in exquisite colors. It has been described as looking at a vaulted ceiling or dome. If you did not "breakthrough" to the levels described above, this "chrysanthemum" pattern, as we call it, is all you will see. It is worth the trip, too.

You may begin to wonder how you will ever find your way back to your body. If you have taken enough DMT to fully "breakthrough", by the time you can even wonder about it, you are almost back. Trust in your own wetware; your psyche and your body will be reunited. Worrying will only prolong the process.

5 - 12 minutes The visions have subsided. There are still patterns when you close your eyes, but with eyes open the world is back. At this point a flood of information may rush through your mind. The phase is fleeting. In order to preserve your DMT ideation, we recommend that you begin talking as soon as you come out of the visionary state. Don't try for complete sentences but get as many ideas out as you can while you can. Have a tape recorder running during the trip and you can review your thoughts at a later time.

15 - 30 minutes The ideation flood subsides leaving you euphoric. You may still have a trace of the vibrations in your body.

30 - 60 minutes The euphoria subsides.

60+ minutes You are completely down.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

talk to zvice indi he had it mate.

not my cup of tea tho, give me a oxy and crack joint anyday lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

reminds me i've got a lump of manala upstairs muahahaAAHAHAHAAA missus has fucked off to bootcamp lolzies....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reminds me i've got a lump of manala upstairs muahahaAAHAHAHAAA missus has fucked off to bootcamp lolzies....


nice bit of charas? where ja get it from what country i mean?


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

tunisia by any chance? break out the bong and do a double down!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> tunisia by any chance? break out the bong and do a double down!


the poor fucker didnt even make it back with his suitcase, so i doubt it came from Tunisia


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

he had it plugged, came out like a nine bar


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 27, 2013)

@new, sorted that me old muka


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @new, sorted that me old muka


welcome to the exo club lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

lmao or i would be if i wasn't afraid to fart. parting gift from tunisia the 2 bob bits. the smoke was from india samb, was the bit i was on about afore i went, just a sample g, nice enough though. old skool stone

9 bar hahaha fuckin treacle more like


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

Sambo u know u get the bt sport channels for free if u got bt Internet, on ur laptop just, Espn too


----------



## zVice (Aug 27, 2013)

Told him already put it in the cano, thought he had one but maybe not?



newuserlol said:


> talk to zvice indi he had it mate.
> 
> not my cup of tea tho, give me a oxy and crack joint anyday lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

I just realised what happened there, fucking silly sod lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> This is what ive got planned for the near future..........


If you've never done that or Salvia before then try a decent Salvia extract first as a warm up.

And hold on.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> Told him already put it in the cano, thought he had one but maybe not?


he has a cano you pair of lucky bastards lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo u know u get the bt sport channels for free if u got bt Internet, on ur laptop just, Espn too


yes mate i signed up for all that shit too its free with the package, being fitted 2mora shit need to clear up and de weed the frontroom lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Salvia no no no everyone knows a horror story my pal said dmt was like being cuddled by colours. Nutter was doing it clubbing. I read that iawaska extract stuff can perma change you though. Just fyi read long n hard on erowid.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

my brain couldnt handle them crazy drugs i dont think id ever come out of the trip lol ive done plenty of mushrooms and acid but years n years ago when my mind wasn't fraggled lmao


----------



## zVice (Aug 27, 2013)

Salvia is dirt bleh, wouldn't touch the stuff, again..

edit: if dmt was my heaven, salvia would be hell


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 27, 2013)

fuck that shit nowadays. im the same as you newuser, too much back in the day. the thought of seeing huge pink frogs scares the fuck out of me now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> Salvia is dirt bleh, wouldn't touch the stuff, again..


i tried that bout fifteen year ago load of shite like you say.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

WE GET ESPN FREE ON VIRGIN! ESPN TOO,, MINTED!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sambo u know u get the bt sport channels for free if u got bt Internet, on ur laptop just, Espn too


im hoping the cunt dont be expecting to go anywhere else but the frontroom tomorrow, shouldn't should he just fitting infinity? my missus works nights and is asleep in the next room lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WE GET ESPN FREE ON VIRGIN! ESPN TOO,, MINTED!!!


i love virgin and virgins lol but you carnt get it where i live.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im hoping the cunt dont be expecting to go anywhere else but the frontroom tomorrow, shouldn't should he just fitting infinity? my missus works nights and is asleep in the next room lolol


What has he got to fit?? When I got mine they just sent the router thing out, plug it in and ur good to go


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What has he got to fit?? When I got mine they just sent the router thing out, plug it in and ur good to go


i already have normal bt its just a upgrade to infinity i think they just change the telephone connection box? if he need to go in the other room its not getting fitted simples lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Aug 27, 2013)

free ESPN i got to pay stupid money to have that channel and i only watch ufc on it


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you've never done that or Salvia before then try a decent Salvia extract first as a warm up.
> 
> And hold on.


I have done many salvia trips and acid shrooms ayahuasca etc, hundreds over 25 years, thanks lad


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

anyone no where i can download the first ten ufc's? and prides best fights/knockouts?

hard torrents to find it seems???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> anyone no where i can download the first ten ufc's? and prides best fights/knockouts?
> 
> hard torrents to find it seems???


issit fuk, i got ufc 1-100 here


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> issit fuk, i got ufc 1-100 here


i gave up on the server ages ago i dont understand how to use it mate, where can i get the first ten from?

when there was barley any rules and no weight class lmao they where some classic fights.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

http://pirateproxy.se/search/ufc collection/0/7/0

well that sure was tricky 

dint say on server m8,, but thay aint hard to find just gotta learn what to search for


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i already have normal bt its just a upgrade to infinity i think they just change the telephone connection box? if he need to go in the other room its not getting fitted simples lol


Aww right, I've no idea, dont think mine is infinity so haven't a clue m8. Can't see him havin to be in other rooms tho. Time for a j, still ain't got one since finished work ffs. Just beat my dinner in me as quick as I could so i can get to the joint lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> free ESPN i got to pay stupid money to have that channel and i only watch ufc on it


virgin xl gets it free



http://pirateproxy.se/search/ufc pride/0/99/0


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only one to five there ice, but spose that will do.... cheers.


http://pirateproxy.se/search/ufc collection/0/7/0

wat are you talkingabout?








u high?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> virgin xl gets it free
> 
> 
> 
> http://pirateproxy.se/search/ufc pride/0/99/0


i dont have all these fancy bt this virgin that where i live


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://pirateproxy.se/search/ufc collection/0/7/0
> 
> wat are you talkingabout?
> 
> ...


i deleted the post i found em sorry ice. and im always fucking high only was to be lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

anyone tried thosse brummie bubblers yet, the boys are getting up to 30 oz off a plant here using them.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> I have done many salvia trips and acid shrooms ayahuasca etc, hundreds over 25 years,


How come you've only decided to have a bash at DMT now?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> anyone tried thosse brummie bubblers yet, the boys are getting up to 30 oz off a plant here using them.


What are they?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> anyone tried thosse brummie bubblers yet, the boys are getting up to 30 oz off a plant here using them.


do show............


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

a myth thats what they are, 30oz a plant bullshit show me some pics???????????

your get good yield from dwc done proper with a high yielding strain anyway but 30oz.......... pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> a myth thats what they are, 30oz a plant bullshit show me some pics???????????
> 
> your get good yield from dwc done proper with a high yielding strain anyway but 30oz.......... pics or it didnt happen.


Its DWC bubbler thing with a dripper on top, so lets say if u even got 15 oz with a DWC bubbler system (which is pretty good) then add the dripper and get another 15 oz lmao...fuck off, how come this dripper makes a big difference???


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

im asking? have seen 4 pull 50 oz in a 2.4 tent under one 600w finished in 12 weeks and they were fucked up the first couple off weeks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe they wer growin outside in sunny Spain with a 5 month veg??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> im asking? have seen 4 pull 50 oz in a 2.4 tent under one 600w finished in 12 weeks and they were fucked up the first couple off weeks.


yeah and your well believed and respected in this thread too lol i see a pink giraffe run past me window the other day fuck forgot to take a pic...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah and your well believed and respected in this thread too lol i see a pink giraffe run past me window the other day fuck forgot to take a pic...........


Are yous all on this fuckin dmt stuff or what??


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah and your well believed and respected in this thread too lol i see a pink giraffe run past me window the other day fuck forgot to take a pic...........


tbh ask your hydro shop, they seem to work when dialled in, i only come on here to give you kids a chance to learn.


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How come you've only decided to have a bash at DMT now?


Never come across it until sr, is it easy to make?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

Rimmer mail....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> im asking? have seen 4 pull 50 oz in a 2.4 tent under one 600w finished in 12 weeks and they were fucked up the first couple off weeks.


Strain and technique dependent that's not too hard, I could pull 50 oz from 4 in hand watered airpots.

I'd maybe need 1000w though.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> tbh ask your hydro shop, they seem to work when dialled in, i only come on here to give you kids a chance to learn.


well fuck off now and leave us ''kids'' alone.........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> Never come across it until sr, is it easy to make?


no its fucking dangerous to make have a look at some youtube vids lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> tbh ask your hydro shop, they seem to work when dialled in, i only come on here to give you kids a chance to learn.


Chance to learn lol...my point is if some guy is gettin 30 off one of these then he should be able to pull pretty much the same off a normal oxypot with no dripper. The dripper can't make tht much difference to the system if any at all, it just help when the plant is small and the roots arnt hittin the water yet


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

you veg long enough a high yielding plant in any medium with enough light and some training your get good yields from her.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Strain and technique dependent that's not too hard, I could pull 50 oz from 4 in hand watered airpots.
> 
> I'd maybe need 1000w though.


In other words its not all about this magical new system that's gettin the yeilds, who ever this guy gettin these yeilds is he must have been doin pretty well before without the system


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

45lt bubblers, halos, and 5 airstones, fucking mental shit, just got myself a setup, but know i will fuck it up, if its not right on the ball you will fuck it. but ask your hydro store or google brummie bubblers, i am not lying.


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> im asking? have seen 4 pull 50 oz in a 2.4 tent under one 600w finished in 12 weeks and they were fucked up the first couple off weeks.


50 oz is 1400 g.......u cant get that from a 600 w light...u sayin 2.3 g per watt ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

When I get home I should get the 12 pot bubbler system out, make 12 dripper rings and then wer off, 3 months and ill have 360 oz lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well fuck off now and leave us ''kids'' alone.........


still a nasty little fucker then my love are you. x


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> Never come across it until sr, is it easy to make?


Piece of piss, the oldschool method is a bit like an iso extraction.
There's a more modern one that I saw on one of those Drugs Inc programs that's a more refined one.

The hardest thing is getting hold of decent starting material, certain strains of mimosa leave different amounts and kinds of alkaloids in the finished product and this can give really agitated trips. 

DMT is hard enough but if it's dirty it's not nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

hes a twat, tried to mod the thread bout a year ago was asking people to send him kgs??? threatened to ban people for saying paki, because he a stinking curry loving paki himself........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Piece of piss, the oldschool method is a bit like an iso extraction.
> There's a more modern one that I saw on one of those Drugs Inc programs that's a more refined one.
> 
> The hardest thing is getting hold of decent starting material, certain strains of mimosa leave different amounts and kinds of alkaloids in the finished product and this can give really agitated trips.
> ...


it might be easy but it dont look too safe lol


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you veg long enough a high yielding plant in any medium with enough light and some training your get good yields from her.


 twelve fucking weeks i said. learn or carry on being a thick dick.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> 45lt bubblers, halos, and 5 airstones, fucking mental shit, just got myself a setup, but know i will fuck it up, if its not right on the ball you will fuck it. but ask your hydro store or google brummie bubblers, i am not lying.


Already looked at them, it's just the same thing if u got a wilma system and the roots grow into the res with airstones?? Roots are in airated nutrients with drippers flowing down thru


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> hes a twat, tried to mod the thread bout a year ago was asking people to send him kgs??? threatened to ban people for saying paki, because he a stinking curry loving paki himself........


suck my cook sonny, cheeky english cunt. grow up and grow something tidy you dick.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> suck my cook sonny, cheeky english cunt. grow up and grow something tidy you dick.


many tasted my stuff in this thread never a complaint, your just a fucking mug whos not welcome here........


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> suck my cook sonny, cheeky english cunt. grow up and grow something tidy you dick.


if u pullin 2.3 g per watt u can prolly afford yourself a cocksukka go find


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> many tasted my stuff in this thread never a complaint, your just a fucking mug whos not welcome here........


my dads bigger than yours , fucking grow up and i will let you get the info to do it tidy. so if you have been passing on stuff thats a ban. fuck off knob and learn how to grow.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

afternoon all..................


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2013)

@yorkie, spoke to the polish lads about the zander and they reckon billingsgate market, couple of traders in there that do em, and a national fish order company call m&j seafoods but you have to contact m&j as they dont list the zander on their website but do sell it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> my dads bigger than yours , fucking grow up and i will let you get the info to do it tidy. so if you have been passing on stuff thats a ban. fuck off knob and learn how to grow.


when have i ever said my grows are big??? im strictly smalltime but your a cocksucker who will never be welcome in this thread..........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> afternoon all..................


howdy mate hows ya day been?


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

i best fuck off then been has you know fuck all and dont want to learn son, fuck me grow up when you get to 21 give me a shout. fucking kids.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> my dads bigger than yours , fucking grow up and i will let you get the info to do it tidy. so if you have been passing on stuff thats a ban. fuck off knob and learn how to grow.


What fuckin age are u ye bellend, "my dads bigger than urs" lol, and now talking about breakin rules and banning people lol, ther are no fuckin rules in the uk thread, either like it or fuck off


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

orange uv fans come today was impressed.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

gotta love riu the only place on the net where ya get trolled out by mods


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What fuckin age are u ye bellend, "my dads bigger than urs" lol, and now talking about breakin rules and banning people lol, ther are no fuckin rules in the uk thread, either like it or fuck off


no mate hes just fucking off this cocksucker isnt welcome in the thread and never will be.


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> gotta love riu the only place on the net where ya get trolled out by mods


if we new she was underage we would ban her.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

@Rimmer do u want this other fairy then or not Lol?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> afternoon all..................


Evening Imc. Did u get my last email


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> if we new she was underage we would ban her.....


tell rolli im 12, u already tried sending him pms grassing about us in the uk thread.

now fuck off.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it might be easy but it dont look too safe lol


It's all subjective mate, there are some people in life that just don't ever get passed that bag of big boy sweets at the party for their own good you know? 

Some folks minds are a bit fragile like that, lol


I remember about 10 years ago I got a LARGE batch of the original "Mr Men" acid tabs from back in the day and they were the real deal but a little dry.
You could do 2 in the beer garden and be chilling, 3 sat in playing video games and your wobbling, 4+ and yer on the creepy distorted visuals.

I had a pal eat 6 on his first try and he loved em, the week after we give him 2 with a beer and we had to strap him down with belts and then sit on him for his own good as he thrashed about wildly in a fucked up trance for 9 hours until he came round.

If he's mum would have come in to that room at any point I'd have been fucked, 100's of tabs in sheets in my bag, a 9 bar of soap on the table with the bucket and her son spazzing out on the bed all chickened up.

He still can't remember what happened that day and won't go near acid either, he just knows now his mind has a low ceiling to stuff like that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

What u sayin then new user 20 boxes 210????


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

actually if ya wanted to wind a bunch of growers up for a laugh tell em you can get 2.3g/w and watch the chaos it causes...nice trollin but where the fuk has adolf got to, proper fukin troll


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What u sayin then new user 20 boxes 210????


im saying no unless they clonzepam 2mg or tamazepam 10-20mg


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

just gonna chek....


Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening Imc. Did u get my last email


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> if u pullin 2.3 g per watt u can prolly afford yourself a cocksukka go find


.........

That's funny.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

ok sound gary.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

I've only done shrooms picked em meself and made a nice brew in was fucked Lol I heard the DMT you want the 5 meO-DMT just from.what I've seen Lol I know fuck all boit psycodelics lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im saying no unless they clonzepam 2mg or tamazepam 10-20mg


Oooohhhhhhh missin out on a good deal there mate Lol ya wreck head I just wanna done in 20s from now on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> In other words its not all about this magical new system that's gettin the yeilds, who ever this guy gettin these yeilds is he must have been doin pretty well before without the system



Sure, or his admirers can't rock trees..........


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tell rolli im 12, u already tried sending him pms grassing about us in the uk thread.
> 
> now fuck off.............


why do i need to grass love, i seen the pms you sent. x


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NZXT-LXE-External-Aluminum-Controller/dp/B003VRK1GC/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1377636003&sr=8-37&keywords=fan+speed+controller.............or this one...... http://www.amazon.co.uk/NZXT-SEN-001LX-ACC-NT-SENTRY-LX-Sentry-Meter/dp/B001E0JH5E/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&qid=1377636072&sr=8-50&keywords=fan+speed+controller......what u rec yorky external or one that fixes were your blank cd writer panels are.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> why do i need to grass love, i seen the pms you sent. x


u carnt even mod this thread let alone read pms

tell the real mods to read away anyhow i couldnt give a fuck

are you gay??? i told ya call me what ya like but the kiss's on the end are freaking me out a little tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm doing one every year now fuckin love it Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2794336 I'm doing one every year now fuckin love it Lol


your outdoor is lovely mate, you got that screen above her yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/NZXT-LXE-External-Aluminum-Controller/dp/B003VRK1GC/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1377636003&sr=8-37&keywords=fan+speed+controller.............or this one...... http://www.amazon.co.uk/NZXT-SEN-001LX-ACC-NT-SENTRY-LX-Sentry-Meter/dp/B001E0JH5E/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&qid=1377636072&sr=8-50&keywords=fan+speed+controller......what u rec yorky external or one that fixes were your blank cd writer panels are.....


Oooosh £50 for a fan controller!? for £70 or so you could have a better airflow case.
Fuck that mate, I've got an "Antec 900" case with manual 3 speed fans (they're set on speed 2 and I don't change it ever) then I turn my graphics card fan up and down through the driver software.


Given the choice of the 2 though it would have to be an internal one that goes where the CD drives are.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

No finding cheap plastic is hard might have to eBay it nut I'm gonna go out and about 2 morra and see what I can do only other thing in was thinking was some clear corrugated plastic roof instead of a whole green house???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No finding cheap plastic is hard might have to eBay it nut I'm gonna go out and about 2 morra and see what I can do only other thing in was thinking was some clear corrugated plastic roof instead of a whole green house???


i just think you should have something above her to protect from the rain that will come and rot that it brings.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just think you should have something above her to protect from the rain that will come and rot that it brings.


I wanna go job lot and make a big green house for it out if clear polythene and that then buy some tomato plants and put em all I'm front so it makes it look a not more greenhousey Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer mate I get u about case was going to get a betta one big aircooled or watercooled.....but just cant part with this all clear perspecs one, was my uv build all the chips inside been painted uv too, runs 5 fans on case so was going to get a fan control for them....and yer I was thinking that one to were cd drive looks cool.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooosh £50 for a fan controller!? for £70 or so you could have a better airflow case.
> Fuck that mate, I've got an "Antec 900" case with manual 3 speed fans (they're set on speed 2 and I don't change it ever) then I turn my graphics card fan up and down through the driver software.
> 
> 
> Given the choice of the 2 though it would have to be an internal one that goes where the CD drives are.


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u carnt even mod this thread let alone read pms
> 
> tell the real mods to read away anyhow i couldnt give a fuck
> 
> are you gay??? i told ya call me what ya like but the kiss's on the end are freaking me out a little tbh


well you seemed like a little sissy in the pms you sent, no doubt you will cry and report me again, has i said grow up and grow a pair. its the internet you twat, ps no one mods the shit on here.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> well you seemed like a little sissy in the pms you sent, no doubt you will cry and report me again, has i said grow up and grow a pair. its the internet you twat, ps no one mods the shit on here.


i wouldnt even no how to report someone? so stop with the bullshit.

and like i say do one.........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> well you seemed like a little sissy in the pms you sent, no doubt you will cry and report me again, has i said grow up and grow a pair. its the internet you twat, ps no one mods the shit on here.


If no one mods in here what the fuck u talkin about banning folk for? Gone fuck off ye twat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> ps no one mods the shit on here.



Not any more they don't, it's gone fucking ferel since that erm....internal reshuffle a while back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

.........
[video=youtube;s8GvLKTsTuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=s8GvLKTsTuI[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;WsHBFNiBEn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsHBFNiBEn0[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

rite fukit im gonna have a blap on badcompany 2.................


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 27, 2013)

Lively in here tonight eh lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2013)

its got ur name on it if u want it??????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;WsHBFNiBEn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsHBFNiBEn0[/video]


I had that as my ringtone for a few months but scrapped it as it caused problems when I got calls in professional places, lol.

Sometimes I'm a fool to myself.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 27, 2013)

I swear to god if my hood ain't here tomorrow im gonna bust a fucking nut! Still running the 400 at nearly 3 weeks flower arrrrgh


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not any more they don't, it's gone fucking ferel since that erm....internal reshuffle a while back.


no sorry mate. we just advised them to leave the idiots here have their own thread, because it saves us work, we are stoners and dont like doing a lot.


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If no one mods in here what the fuck u talkin about banning folk for? Gone fuck off ye twat


i dont ban no one or report them like newuser fucking sissy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> no sorry mate. we just advised them to leave the idiots here have their own thread, because it saves us work, we are stoners and dont like doing a lot.


I was talking about the rest of the site mate not this thread, we sort us selves out round here.

If you call fuck all "a lot" then you'd be screwed trying to pull of 12oz trees, shit like that don't grow itself.

"Saves us work" translates to "can't keep up" in UK thread terms.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> i dont ban no one or report them like newuser fucking sissy.


chuck up some screenshots of these reports or some proof??? u talk out your fuck arse u lil mug.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

.........
[video=youtube;IIuQM_q0IUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIuQM_q0IUU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

mail Rambo......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;quhHFbzMFQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quhHFbzMFQM[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;quhHFbzMFQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quhHFbzMFQM[/video]


Fuck off, you posted that one the other night. No duplicating! lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck off, you posted that one the other night. No duplicating! lol.


no i posted no big tings thats a different song lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

and council estate of mind but no littleman so fuck off lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;5uf95c1Lmew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uf95c1Lmew[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6CsdXAoY4Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6CsdXAoY4Wg[/video]

And yes that's Adam Deacon on the drums.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

i dont really llike that prof green but never heard these, quite like em yman.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2013)

Drama. Ffucking loving it. Who needs EastEnders. Now post me some sunshine bitched. I pay bottom dollah!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Drama. Ffucking loving it. Who needs EastEnders. Now post me some sunshine bitched. I pay bottom dollah!


how ya doing mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

I use to watch prof greens battles bak in the day wen his teeth was proppa fuked up and everyone use to rip him bout it that's why he had them done.....


newuserlol said:


> i dont really llike that prof green but never heard these, quite like em yman.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont really llike that prof green but never heard these, quite like em yman.


I don't like his new stuff but the oldschool mix tape stuff is good.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Drama. Ffucking loving it. Who needs EastEnders. Now post me some sunshine bitched. I pay bottom dollah!


ttt your inbox is full, always keep it clean mate please, im trying to pm you.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;oyOXRIYzvLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyOXRIYzvLA[/video].......................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Another early mixtape one...........

[video=youtube;506ThtC-GI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=506ThtC-GI4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Another, I'm into this one........

[video=youtube;i6dnBf1rjqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6dnBf1rjqo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

It sounds a bit dead pres influenced, "Hip Hop, Hip Hop"


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

i too old for all this music but fuck i still love it, only music im really into tbh imc that post is qaulity loved it mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

I do me own mixing got a chann on yt.....use to be mad on me htid.......like me dubstep now n mixin that shit up.........with 6000w in boot of me car sounds fukin awesome lol...ill never grow up ha ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2794352 its got ur name on it if u want it??????


have emailed ya mate


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

just a tune that reminds me of a women and a time, i was living on a boat, docked in Toronto Canada, well just outside in a town called Kingston.


[video=youtube;Eklxvr7jFoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eklxvr7jFoE[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;IOm1U7S5cLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOm1U7S5cLM&amp;list=TL0zWSYBTuYgs[/video]................heres 1


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

did u get my mail Rambo....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how ya doing mate?


Hot too shabby. Just trying to get hold of some we smoke after the gf cleaned me out. Nowt till tomorrow it seems. In the mean time having fun with my new tablet, kinda shit. What's the point in it if it reboots if you open YouTube it the camera app  gonna have to poke it better tomorrow. Also having fun at work. Head chef didn't get his money so he told management to fuck off and isn't going in again. So time for me to find a new job, I only returned there to help him, so now he's out, I'm good to go  just need some smoke! Folk said rent starts again in September, so by that statement, it would appear it have 400 quid to blow on fun things


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

im a big fan of drake atm......my mate saw Eminem otherday at Glasgow sed was awesome......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I do me own mixing got a chann on yt.....use to be mad on me htid.......like me dubstep now n mixin that shit up.........with 6000w in boot of me car sounds fukin awesome lol...ill never grow up ha ha


i used to be mad with my hardcore mate... still kinda am. got a few mates that run quite big events nd shit. not been to a rave in goin on 3 years now


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> did u get my mail Rambo....


i i haven't? and ive checked all my accounts couldnt remember what one i gave you, but no none in all of them? txt me whats needed mate.

ive had people mails go straight into junk not inbox before prob there?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer no mata what I always whip me hardcore cds out......raves use to be awesome......dougal....gamma sytles breze ect...awsomwe some good vids on yt


spooningbadgers said:


> i used to be mad with my hardcore mate... still kinda am. got a few mates that run quite big events nd shit. not been to a rave in goin on 3 years now


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer deff sent ill drop u a txt


newuserlol said:


> i i haven't? and ive checked all my accounts couldnt remember what one i gave you, but no none in all of them? txt me whats needed mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer deff sent ill drop u a txt


prob gone into the junk inbox, and thats where i missed it? or this blunt and vodka one of the two, txt me it geezer and before the time i said please.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2013)

I hate rap, hate hate hate hate hate that talentless buklshit, but I have a lot of respect for free style rap battles. That's something else entirely. I can't think up comebacks for witty banter, let alone rhyme on demand


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> i used to be mad with my hardcore mate... still kinda am. got a few mates that run quite big events nd shit. not been to a rave in goin on 3 years now


I was at the Vibealite birthday party at The Sanctuary (RIP) when Mark EG got thrown off his set for snorting circles off the decks, banging do that was lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I hate rap, hate hate hate hate hate that talentless buklshit, but I have a lot of respect for free style rap battles. That's something else entirely. I can't think up comebacks for witty banter, let alone rhyme on demand


clear your fucking inbox ttt im trying to message you............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah used to love dj kurts stuff I like my darker harder stuff  like hardstyle aswell but it can get a bit to much lol. best rave iv been to was lorret de mar, fuckin time of my life


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> clear your fucking inbox ttt im trying to message you............


I have. When the fuck did I get popular enough to fill up my inbox :-\


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 27, 2013)

right im out... nite all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Life at Bowlers Manchester, I was a regular.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I have. When the fuck did I get popular enough to fill up my inbox :-\


fucking good question??

im going on the hunt for a psu for pc? only getting a tiny one this time 400 or summert, 850 is too much for my shit rig


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;BQxVIOhggmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQxVIOhggmg[/video]....goosebumps just listening to it....brings bak memorys...........rewindddddddddd


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

I lived in scunny a bit yorky....bout 7 years ago got pissed up one nite and there like 2 fukin islands in scunny well came down the fukin hill and instead of going round the island I went strait over it me wheel came off car and was left there was just locking car and what come round the corner fukin coppa in a Scooby got done for dd lol....wankers


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

pro green is a loner, claims he was the first person in london to grow "homegrown" weed on his roof, he then used to mix it with "piff" from the dam(them big silver parcels ).

what a dick although open all hours is a weed farmers anthem!!

any one here a ratpack fan?? too many good tunes to mention. the best most recent ive found was chase and status BLIND FAITH! (have no idea how to post vids??!!)


i swear thats yorkie in that vid doing hot knives lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> [video=youtube;BQxVIOhggmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQxVIOhggmg[/video]....goosebumps just listening to it....brings bak memorys...........rewindddddddddd



He's no Charlie B though!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer yorky I did use to like dougal and gamma.....


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;zYpDJw7fThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYpDJw7fThU[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

tune........................


Lemon king said:


> [video=youtube;zYpDJw7fThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYpDJw7fThU[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

use to love going to those underground werehouse raves fukin awesome everone trippin off heads u wont beat them......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

fukin respect to those lads with the hash heating the knife up to cut it lmao......more memorys from bk in the day......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> use to love going to those underground werehouse raves fukin awesome everone trippin off heads u wont beat them......


mate it would take me ten tamaze's and ten clonzepam to be at them rave nowdays just to stop the madness in my mind lol i dont like crowds in my old age lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

lol its hard to find "mondern" bangers i play this to the misses every morning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O1_3zBUKM8

youd think she would have taken a hint bye now!!

i fuckin hate searching for my rizzla!!!

[video=youtube;VHHwoKZvIMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHwoKZvIMQ[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

that is a fucking tune tho mate, respect to yman and imc to opening me eyes to more tunes i just listen to the same shit all the time lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin respect to those lads with the hash heating the knife up to cut it lmao......more memorys from bk in the day......



were they not doing hot knives off the fire?? i like the bit when it goes "yea theres about 40 off us"....."yea mate were driving"...."driving? fuckin flying mate"


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking good question??
> 
> im going on the hunt for a psu for pc? only getting a tiny one this time 400 or summert, 850 is too much for my shit rig



Only got s 650 for sale, but it comes with a whole xomouter  

Why are you replacing your 850 though. Resale value for PSUs are generally shit, and your computer only takes what it needs, so if it only needs a 400w PSU, it doesn't matter if you havean 850w, its not using 850w. Just stick with what you have.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

i aint done a hot knife in near 20 years not knocking them only gave up buckets 2year ago lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

im a hot knife champ mate  mind you other then trim hash its mainly been melted barbies n action men lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

im the same tho lad I fukin hate bein round ppl the missis is bad enuff.......but bak in the days poped few es and was heven........but boy did I swet..........don't get me wrong my ends im well known rep cos of my fam well was me old man one hard cunt had to follow in his footsteps.......hit 30 had me boy whos 4 now and I couldn't give a fuk about no one or cunt out there....as long as my boy ok.......ill fight anyman toe to toe.....if I get done then fair play.....but the gypsyboys will get ya later lol.......but to be honest Rambo what the fukin world is thesedays and the cunts in it is a piss take.....my money business is for my boy so he aint got to put up with the shit......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

ill take me fukin hat off to u tho Rambo u 1 sound fukin geeza.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

im who i am imc i dont lie or like bullshitters, and ive travelled and lived alot of life mate good and bad...........


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer but u a fukin proppa bloke.....fukin kids and whatnot don't kno shit aint fukin lived...and try and chat fukin shit like thay betta man.......fuk off.....lol.....


newuserlol said:


> im who i am imc i dont lie or like bullshitters, and ive travelled and lived alot of life mate good and bad...........


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

duno how stoned you are but this gets me every time when im fucked and alone. (boss speakers are needed or great ears lol)

[video=youtube;138AnFonZMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=138AnFonZMg[/video]

not a banger but its worth 2.30mins of shit for the end drop! lol


dont say who he is imc i might know him lol....

fuck the pikeys mate, look up pugilism, we taught them how to bear knuckle box! but your right, they will come back norm mob handed and at the very least with there mate stanley!!

it seems the "man" is no longer welcome in modern life, the bear chested, raw meat eating, dont look at me or ill fuck you monster men, have been replaced by the men of today who moisturise and borrow there lil sisters jeans.

p.s come near me with moisturiser and ill bite ya!! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer but u a fukin proppa bloke.....fukin kids and whatnot don't kno shit aint fukin lived...and try and chat fukin shit like thay betta man.......fuk off.....lol.....


kids changed me imc, like i never expected.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fat joint and a cpl episodes of new Breaking Bad, that's me sorted for next 2 hrs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

i been bit disappointed with the first two episodes but enjoy gboy, im just a fussy cunt lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

fukin dropin missis off at town otherday pulled over indicator on ect.....fukin car with (kids)...behind me as I stoped looked in me mirror I saw him call me a wanker......lol....flung me door open opend his door and made him look like a rite cunt infront of his mates he was driving a bmw.......well end of it told him to fuk off quick b4 I took his car off him....lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

I would give my left testicle for a track list to this set, I was 12 and at high school when I got a hold of this set tape.

Too many tunes from this set I need in my life!

[video=youtube;az_m6B81jmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=az_m6B81jmU[/video]

Molly me up and bust the piano's loud!

They just don't make em like they used to.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

to fukin rite mate......they do


newuserlol said:


> kids changed me imc, like i never expected.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> kids changed me imc, like i never expected.


They do that mate, makes u look at the world differently and grow up a lot, I was 19 when my 1st son was born and the wake up call was like a brick in the face, made me realize what priorities truly were


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin dropin missis off at town otherday pulled over indicator on ect.....fukin car with (kids)...behind me as I stoped looked in me mirror I saw him call me a wanker......lol....flung me door open opend his door and made him look like a rite cunt infront of his mates he was driving a bmw.......well end of it told him to fuk off quick b4 I took his car off him....lol


behave yourself, you got money to earn and getting nicked dont earn you shit............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer I was 18 had me first boy then a girl at 21 and now got me 4 yearold lad.....mind u me eldest he 13 now and fukin taller than me lol....


Garybhoy11 said:


> They do that mate, makes u look at the world differently and grow up a lot, I was 19 when my 1st son was born and the wake up call was like a brick in the face, made me realize what priorities truly were


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

aint that cartoon from shyfx or whatever that game was called lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i been bit disappointed with the first two episodes but enjoy gboy, im just a fussy cunt lol


The 1st ep was a let down but I've got high hopes for the series, watching eps 2 & 3 now


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

28 i was i lived before me life was over lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer exactly what me missis sed at the time they aint worth it......im a fukin nightmere wen aint got no steds in me wen I have a brake im a lot calmer on them......then u think im to old for this shit...but the little fukers need to show some respect thesedays.....


newuserlol said:


> behave yourself, you got money to earn and getting nicked dont earn you shit............


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

gary shld be fairy in morning all bein well......ill let u kno wen sent......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

rite weres me percy I need a smoke....fukit...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 28 i was i lived before me life was over lolol


i got with a girl who already had a kid when I was 18. Within 3 months she was pregnant to me and we got married the next year now been with her 8 years and got a son a daughter and a step daughter, it never held me back though I still travelled a lot and even lived in Cyprus for a year with the kids while I worked over there, life is what u make of the hand your dealt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;um7AIdkwKOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=um7AIdkwKOc[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer exactly what me missis sed at the time they aint worth it......im a fukin nightmere wen aint got no steds in me wen I have a brake im a lot calmer on them......then u think im to old for this shit...but the little fukers need to show some respect thesedays.....


they aint worth it at all you keep ya head down and enjoy your family, its a sellers market weed has never been so wanted or expensive, to fuck up a earn like that for fighting well you dont need to be told...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gary shld be fairy in morning all bein well......ill let u kno wen sent......


Nice one mate cheers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;4ecp7UruLZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ecp7UruLZI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i got with a girl who already had a kid when I was 18. Within 3 months she was pregnant to me and we got married the next year now been with her 8 years and got a son a daughter and a step daughter, it never held me back though I still travelled a lot and even lived in Cyprus for a year with the kids while I worked over there, life is what u make of the hand your dealt


what the four continents? africa,asia,australia,europe or wheres the americas??? i dont em all mate many times lol

nowdays tho its kids clothes,shoes,days out fuck them lil buggers are expensive lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Mmmm turn it up, wooooooh!

[video=youtube;dnvf0mwiioY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnvf0mwiioY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

(A persoanal favourite)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what the four continents? africa,asia,australia,europe or wheres the americas??? i dont em all mate many times lol


In fairness no mate I mainly seen Europe but I'm still young and have time to do these things when kids are older, I've already booked a Route 66 holiday for next year. But that one is just the wife and me got my mum babysitting fuck taking an 8, 7 and 6 year old on a 10 day driving holiday, 

are we there yet.... I need the toilet....... I'm thirsty.... And so on sack putting up with that shit on an experience like Route 66 lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mmmm turn it up, wooooooh!
> 
> [video=youtube;dnvf0mwiioY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnvf0mwiioY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> (A persoanal favourite)





YORKSTAR YOU ARE A DON!!!!!! CHAMPION TUNE A PERSONAL FAVE ITS AN ALL TIME GREAT!!!

FUCKIN GOOD CHOICE SIR!!!!

LK 

over n out peace bitches!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

And a super abstract original......

[video=youtube;q6-EEn3dBiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-EEn3dBiA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Yorkie knows about oldscool!.................


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

Were all trying to get it!....

[video=youtube;TecR_5-rQ4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TecR_5-rQ4U[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

one last blunt and im off to sleep, another drink will only be spewoclock in the morning.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

thats is a fucking tune yman.......... the love me for you one


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And a super abstract original......
> 
> [video=youtube;q6-EEn3dBiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-EEn3dBiA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> ...


fuck yorksta your killing me.....im about to throw ma best pringle jumper on, dubble drop some doves n bizkits and find me a girl i wont want in the morning, but performs like a porn star at night!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;BWTJ2st1PpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWTJ2st1PpQ[/video]...................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

im chillin now................


imcjayt said:


> [video=youtube;BWTJ2st1PpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWTJ2st1PpQ[/video]...................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ah_IJ5r1Oa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah_IJ5r1Oa0[/video]....................


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;kV28C9ldzfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV28C9ldzfI[/video]........................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats is a fucking tune yman.......... the love me for you one


If you email me an address mate I'll chuck you a load of oldscool on a cd or two, oldscool dance is my thing.

I'm a fucking tune nerd I've got bangers from as early as 84 (only a couple) and they're from rare early parties as E was only available in a small area until mid 85.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;O7TklQTeuSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7TklQTeuSE[/video]....bit of jungle.......brapppp


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

that original was the nuts mate aint heard that in years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> [video=youtube;kV28C9ldzfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV28C9ldzfI[/video]........................



Proper oldschool, none of that commercial chart stuff thanks.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

helter skelter

man paris lmao

skibadee yes mate


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;y7B9i0IKIcA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7B9i0IKIcA[/video]...youth club dayzzzz


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;srMzStGMO0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srMzStGMO0c[/video]

the ''exodus crew run this place and we not too be fucked with, hurt a lot of people'' but thank fuck they nicked the exo n pyscho lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;zXt56MB-3vc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc[/video]...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

"The first time I saw you you were standing up against the wall,
Of a nightclub it was coming up to close to dawn.
When you looked at me I thought that you would have it all,
Think you're so fine baby I just want to take you home."

What a fucking drop!

[video=youtube;bDdQvgbBVsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDdQvgbBVsE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

i was into proper commercial in me pill day this sort of shit lol

i dropped more real e's than i care to remember on this tune lmao

[video=youtube;6LCwiZs-sdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LCwiZs-sdQ[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was into proper commercial in me pill day this sort of shit lol
> 
> i dropped more real e's than i care to remember on this tune lmao
> 
> [video=youtube;6LCwiZs-sdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LCwiZs-sdQ[/video]


I was working the Leeds nightclub scene when that batch of tunes came out, Majestyk at the height of the "Euphoria" trance phase.

Memory's forever.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

and your glow stick dont forget lolol

i use to love them raves that had hot tea stands, pilling off ya nut n hot tea or ice pops was a rush u can never forget lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

yer I use to like me chill out euphoria


The Yorkshireman said:


> I was working the Leeds nightclub scene when that batch of tunes came out, Majestyk at the height of the "Euphoria" trance phase.
> 
> Memory's forever.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

purple speckeld mitsi's, blue elephants,fish, few other mitis's too some i remember loolol but a shitload of K on top and ten+ years ago leaves the odd blank or 3 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

looks betta wen ya stoned...............owwwwwwwwww bright lights........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 27, 2013)

fink im gonna put the lappy to sleep and in a safe place lol

night lads


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

and I bet u all had a naf naf coat too and use to were spliffy jeans..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and I bet u all had a naf naf coat too and use to were spliffy jeans..........


Fucking Global Hypercolour sweaters and an Arc jacket if you were a top boy on the scene.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Fucking gold whistle me lad!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 27, 2013)

can u rem wen everyone use to were a dummy round there neaks..........wtf


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can u rem wen everyone use to were a dummy round there neaks..........wtf



Shit, I was guilty of that as well.

I still subconsciously grind my teeth as a side effect of years of molly, pisses the girlfriend right off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Last one, bedtime.

[video=youtube;HtY6IrVIidI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtY6IrVIidI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Laters.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2013)

Fuck it......

[video=youtube;JyAvFGfeZU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JyAvFGfeZU4[/video]



....................


----------



## indikat (Aug 27, 2013)

welshsmoker said:


> no sorry mate. we just advised them to leave the idiots here have their own thread, because it saves us work, we are stoners and dont like doing a lot.


more anti dope propaganda...arsehole makes you what u r...u obviously a lazy stupid cunt in tha first place, makes me healthy wankstain


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

morning all

fuck i been cleaning hard since 6.30am no way i was gonna clean up last night after mult blunts and vodka, so been trying to deweed all morning, and i was sieving kief the other night there was shitloads of lil bits of trim on the floor, fuck it most these install guys are dope/coke heads anyway, i had one a few years ago had to fit a new tv socket councils orders lol i had a grow late in flower in the next room, just put some music on loudish to drown out the fans, but as soon as hes started the job hes talking about weed and how cheesy it smells 
here i just said yeah mate i love a smoke shall we get one on the go?

i put enough pyschosis in that joint to sedate a small elephant, poor bloke was fucking steaming when he left dont think he remembered his name let alone my address lolol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

haha, I leave a mess around me at night too. I get too baked to be arsed doin anything other than eating and sleeping. Although I dunno about cleanin from 6.30 lol....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

well looking like us the yanks and french are gonna make a move on Syria, will be interesting they are have some serious anti-aircraft and anti-ship hardware, wrong so fucking wrong supporting sunni extremists.............


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i put enough pyschosis in that joint to sedate a small elephant,



Now thats a quote!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

me plants are loving this plagron batmix, i kinda mixed it with some allmix bout 70-30, and all they getting is bio-bizz fish mix at the minit, too hot for clones bollacks, dont feed em anything but water for 3wks because of the hot soil bollacks, i got four 2 livers, and a exo and pyscho all in 20ltr airpots under one 600hps, doing very nice think i will give them another week to veg and flip them, and then also turn on the second 600hps.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Strain and technique dependent that's not too hard, I could pull 50 oz from 4 in hand watered airpots.
> 
> I'd maybe need 1000w though.


teach me the way of the force then lmao. i got 2x 600w in a 2.4x1.2m tent and havent pulled half that yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well looking like us the yanks and french are gonna make a move on Syria, will be interesting they are have some serious anti-aircraft and anti-ship hardware, wrong so fucking wrong supporting sunni extremists.............



i called this about 6 months back. then was like yeah ok guys i'm a conspiracy nut when 2 guys died on the brecon beacons from heat exhaustion and the TA have gone to cyprus for heat exercises. though it looks like it's going to divvy cameron who pressures it into happening. nice one. like we weren't exactly on the worlds shitlist to begin with. 

i'm with you on it being wrong to support sunni extremists but the assad lunatic is chemical bombing his own people for fucks sake. i dunno which is worse. i reckon we should keep out and let them decide then pop the winner from a distance haha save us a fortune in tax


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> me plants are loving this plagron batmix, i kinda mixed it with some allmix bout 70-30, and all they getting is bio-bizz fish mix at the minit, too hot for clones bollacks, dont feed em anything but water for 3wks because of the hot soil bollacks, i got four 2 livers, and a exo and pyscho all in 20ltr airpots under one 600hps, doing very nice think i will give them another week to veg and flip them, and then also turn on the second 600hps.



Ive just got some fish mix I foiler spray with it.it fookin stinks Lol do u just add to your water??? Or do both with it???


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i called this about 6 months back. then was like yeah ok guys i'm a conspiracy nut when 2 guys died on the brecon beacons from heat exhaustion and the TA have gone to cyprus for heat exercises. though it looks like it's going to divvy cameron who pressures it into happening. nice one. like we weren't exactly on the worlds shitlist to begin with.
> 
> i'm with you on it being wrong to support sunni extremists but the assad lunatic is chemical bombing his own people for fucks sake. i dunno which is worse. i reckon we should keep out and let them decide then pop the winner from a distance haha save us a fortune in tax


i dont beleive he is don, he aint that fucking silly they no that sort shit is gonna cause them bad problems, i think the cia helped the extremists with the lunching,hardware etc to create this exact scenario.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> teach me the way of the force then lmao. i got 2x 600w in a 2.4x1.2m tent and havent pulled half that yet


You should be pulling at least 30 at least what u doing wrong man????? What bulbs u use how long.u veg for?? Do u use boosters and additives?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ive just got some fish mix I foiler spray with it.it fookin stinks Lol do u just add to your water??? Or do both with it???


i just add to water bizzle i carnt be arsed to foiler feed have never bothered.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i called this about 6 months back. then was like yeah ok guys i'm a conspiracy nut when 2 guys died on the brecon beacons from heat exhaustion and the TA have gone to cyprus for heat exercises. though it looks like it's going to divvy cameron who pressures it into happening. nice one. like we weren't exactly on the worlds shitlist to begin with.
> 
> i'm with you on it being wrong to support sunni extremists but the assad lunatic is chemical bombing his own people for fucks sake. i dunno which is worse. i reckon we should keep out and let them decide then pop the winner from a distance haha save us a fortune in tax


The whole things.a.catch 22 fucked if u do fucked if u don't but like u say chemical attacks on their own is just wrong man......the worlds a fucked up place and its the human race that have fucked it Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

that's my. Line up it says do both so fuck it I'm.going all out with this fish mix see if i get any better results


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

its bullshit thats what it is assad is winning the war, since hezbollah showed there hand they have retaken major towns and areas, why then chem bomb your own people so the yanks n co get involved??? situation has been created because the sunni extremists are losing and badly.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its bullshit thats what it is assad is winning the war, since hezbollah showed there hand they have retaken major town and areas, why then chem bomb your own people so the yanks n co get involved??? situation has been created because the sunni extremists are losing and badly.


All money and power fuckin hard to understand how folk can do shit like that beats me...but Yeh shits gonna get messy just hope our troops don't get involved


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont beleive he is don, he aint that fucking silly they no that sort shit is gonna cause them bad problems, i think the cia helped the extremists with the lunching,hardware etc to create this exact scenario.......


yeah now that's someone with a conspiracy theorist outlook! it wouldn't surprise me if it was engineered at all, but even the assad top boy actually confirmed he did gas them which is crazy enough. anyone for oil?


shawnybizzle said:


> The whole things.a.catch 22 fucked if u do fucked if u don't but like u say chemical attacks on their own is just wrong man......the worlds a fucked up place and its the human race that have fucked it Lol


you ever read the book? catch 22 is great. bit like most of us growers, crazy to do something so freedom threatening and crazy not to make a lil and smoke some good reefer. anyone for chink cabbage? lmao thought not.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Morning all

[video=youtube;STf7B33yEHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STf7B33yEHw[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

No I haven't ill see.if its on me book store most of my books.are about cannabis lol ...I think if the whole world grew weed it would be a better place no sorry in don't think in know lol .it is rediculous how we risk so much justfor a smoke or to medicate its carazy Lol....I rekon that rick Simpsons oil would cure ices foot .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

if only it could help him spell


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

just had me weetabix, posty has been not with everything i would have liked but no complaints still some prezzies lol better test this sample out the looks like a decent bit of gear, fucking stealth is amazing i bet many noobs have thrown it away cause its so well hidden.

fuck me thats good, maybe a tad stingy but taste n cleanness through the nose are there as well as im fucking rocking lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

hash or white?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hash or white?


''* taste n cleanness through the nose are there as well as im fucking rocking lolol''*


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

in no you northerners are some hard fuckers but you dont sniff ya hash do ya lmao i remember years ago when u was gonna cook a steak in cannabutter did you ever do it?

im fucking rocking, they always try show off in samples then garentee it will be cut again for the main sales.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

your fairy landed yet indi?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

lmao you fuckin edited the msg you know it haha 

course i cooked me steak in canna butter me and the partner in crime lol fat as you like rib eye steak slathered in the good stuff


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> [video=youtube;STf7B33yEHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STf7B33yEHw[/video]


that is my knda music, need it for the car


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao you fuckin edited the msg you know it haha
> 
> course i cooked me steak in canna butter me and the partner in crime lol fat as you like rib eye steak slathered in the good stuff


only edit i did was on the did you cook ya steak in the butter? honest guv.

i just member it years ago.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

anothr nice chilled one for ya indi....

[video=youtube;Qv7HwBe28dM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv7HwBe28dM[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

That's user phoning his coke dealer I'm half hour lmao.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

An a favourite of mine but most other ppl dont like it lol

[video=youtube;rBmMzabdEKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmMzabdEKQ[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's user phoning his coke dealer I'm half hour lmao.


nope i dont even have one mate, i can take or leave it no probs i gotta go out n do shit soon.

i just knew the sample would be banging so couldnt resist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only edit i did was on the did you cook ya steak in the butter? honest guv.
> 
> i just member it years ago.


lol you probably did, i wakey baked and made a brew inbetween. you could have been tlaking like them arty farty foodie types saying the smoke had a sharp yet smooth taste on the nose with a most pleasurable bouquet..... lmao

to the post office !!! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

just been sat here for ten mins thinking ive lost a score been looking in all me pockets and deffo a score down, then i see it rolled up on the side lol twatattack lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

well sae that last tune sounds like my favourite indian waiter on acid, sambo fairys here ice bong smoke report commin on the afghan pollon.....ummm tastes like very good morrocan, beautiful blonde colour on the cut, nice earthy tones not as floral as the Ketama but a very good stone, quality hash once more from weedrus


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

gonna ice bong another .5, its very good creeper stone full spectrum of effects from what is excellent wild hash...ummmm this is gonna sell quick mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;0b_9VQcnQZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_9VQcnQZY[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Rimmer its under fairys arms and don't worry bout this one lol...after all the shit i got in said in went gonna do it again but i owe ya for your good will son enjoy when it arrives


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Rimmer its under fairys arms and don't worry bout this one lol...after all the shit i got in said in went gonna do it again but i owe ya for your good will son enjoy when it arrives


ty very much mate much appreciated n will be sure to send the fairy your way once ive cropped eventually lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> ty very much mate much appreciated n will be sure to send the fairy your way once ive cropped eventually lol


Nah dont worry bout it mate just a thank u for sending me that ballast u pinched from a museum lmao just gibe a smoke report on bizzles dream


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

getting a taster of this dropped off later apparently lol

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/643419-essex-gringo-cannabis-strain.html


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 28, 2013)

Fuck me looks like I left as the rave was kickin off last night lool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks the bollocks on read up let us know what the "gringo" sayin later sounds nice real nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

This dream is very hazey its bluberry x haze all I can taste is the haze maybe a hint of fruityness you'll like it ashes. Bit heavy on the chest in a good way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Washing machine just turned up YES just waiting for bubble bags now


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You should be pulling at least 30 at least what u doing wrong man????? What bulbs u use how long.u veg for?? Do u use boosters and additives?


something always fucks me over mate. the last run had 2 plants missing out of my wimas so that must have cut my yeild by about a 1/4 and i chopped them early. this run i had a shit load of seedlings die and out of the 8 that came through 3 turned out to be male (fem seeds too). up until my last run i just let them go without any training or anything. now im using a scrog screen so im hoping for my best ever yeild  i veg for 3-4 weeks depending on size with 2 600w sunmaster duel spec bulbs, shit reflector tho. i can see heat spots at the centre and i get a bit of bleaching on the leaves there. ive tried bending the reflector but i seam to have made it worse. i foliar feed canna boost and use pk 13/14 from the 5th to 7th weeks. ive pulled good weight of some plants 6oz was the most but like i said there was a plant missing out of each wilma. im quite sure when i get my aerowings and im running good quality clones things should pick up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

I folier feed.mine with.liquid seaweed from.wilkos they love it just tried it with bio bizz fish mix and my room.fuckin stinks Lol not doing that again .....errrm get some hoods..do you top your plants and tie down the main shoots and shit like that can double your yield..how did your plants go missing lol have u a partner lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Proooooooooooo smoke a joint and watch it bubble lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

gringo looks canny, but they fooling no one that it's been light bleached, it's been over fed( leaf tip burn ) then underfed to compensate. so it's just a cheeze haze cross. any good haze put to exo will give you a cracking result. still proofs in the pud, wait n see what you make sear.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

and now these have just landed fuck me I'm a happy man today let's get dashy with the hashy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Where the fuck can I buy isopropyl from apart from online need some today now Lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 28, 2013)

if it is your first time shawny, take it as slowly as you can, one false move and your hash is green.
good luck.

the chemists should have some in, good for cleaning "medical instruments"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> if it is your first time shawny, take it as slowly as you can, one false move and your hash is green.
> good luck.
> 
> the chemists should have some in, good for cleaning "medical instruments"



Yeh first time with bags mate I'm.gonna use the 160 70 and 45 thanks for the tip hopefully this washing machine ain't a beast and start battering all me trim... right chemist wicks or b&q and its hash time allllright


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gringo looks canny, but they fooling no one that it's been light bleached, it's been over fed( leaf tip burn ) then underfed to compensate. so it's just a cheeze haze cross. any good haze put to exo will give you a cracking result. still proofs in the pud, wait n see what you make sear.


yeah you know, ive got some interesting ideas for crosses but that will be further down the line lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Afternoon fella's,

I need a some excellent worldly wisdom - so that's why I'm askin you lot! Heading away for 10 days shortly, and do not trust anyone to tell about my grow....I have trawled through loads of rudimentary and impromptu examples of drips n shit. But does anyone actually have experience watering successfully using a DIY drip?
Already got my remote camera set-up lol. Just this watering is causing a bit of bother (being broke as shit n all).

Cheers! Any input is mucho apprechiado...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Afternoon fella's,
> 
> I need a some excellent worldly wisdom - so that's why I'm askin you lot! Heading away for 10 days shortly, and do not trust anyone to tell about my grow....I have trawled through loads of rudimentary and impromptu examples of drips n shit. But does anyone actually have experience watering successfully using a DIY drip?
> Already got my remote camera set-up lol. Just this watering is causing a bit of bother (being broke as shit n all).
> ...


speak to spooningbadgers he had a similar situation recently and made a diy setup with bottles, not sure it would last 10 days though as if i remember right he was away about 4 days and came back to slightly droopy plants,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

thought you lot might like this...


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Afternoon fella's,
> 
> I need a some excellent worldly wisdom - so that's why I'm askin you lot! Heading away for 10 days shortly, and do not trust anyone to tell about my grow....I have trawled through loads of rudimentary and impromptu examples of drips n shit. But does anyone actually have experience watering successfully using a DIY drip?
> Already got my remote camera set-up lol. Just this watering is causing a bit of bother (being broke as shit n all).
> ...


sorry to say but its goodbye crop... 10 days they gonna need a shit ton of water, the dripper is really onlt an emergency device for a day or so...we talkin soil rite?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheers....fuck! Yeah 10 days. I have no idea's other than that. And yeah soil...I doubt you're right though - it is a shit ton of water, and I've loads of 5l bottles here, but that won't cut it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I folier feed.mine with.liquid seaweed from.wilkos they love it just tried it with bio bizz fish mix and my room.fuckin stinks Lol not doing that again .....errrm get some hoods..do you top your plants and tie down the main shoots and shit like that can double your yield..how did your plants go missing lol have u a partner lmao


they died lol. ph problems from re-using the clay pebbles. i dont top or fuck all now i just spread them around the scrog screen. i think the cuttings i had off my mate were a bit fucked. they where all exo but at the start i thought there was 2 different strains because they started out the same size but 2 of the 6 that survived grew quick as fuck and looked a lot bushier. he reveged the strain every time too so i dont know if that had anything to do with it. i had 6 off the big one but only had 2 off one of the smaller ones. these should be ok now but i doubt ill get the g per watt yet. im getting better every grow tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Cheers....fuck! Yeah 10 days. I have no idea's other than that. And yeah soil...I doubt you're right though - it is a shit ton of water, and I've loads of 5l bottles here, but that won't cut it.


fish tank pump, large water butt, segment timer, pipe to each plant pot, have it come on for 5mins every day n water the plants then turn off again til next day?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> fish tank pump, large water butt, segment timer, pipe to each plant pot, have it come on for 5mins every day n water the plants then turn off again til next day?


Nice - direct! Is that costy to set up??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

fuck that fairy has had me walking my fat arse off most the morning, all done now tho.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

morning all....fukin lovin this graphics card yorky.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Afternoon fella's,
> 
> I need a some excellent worldly wisdom - so that's why I'm askin you lot! Heading away for 10 days shortly, and do not trust anyone to tell about my grow....I have trawled through loads of rudimentary and impromptu examples of drips n shit. But does anyone actually have experience watering successfully using a DIY drip?
> Already got my remote camera set-up lol. Just this watering is causing a bit of bother (being broke as shit n all).
> ...


get a sitter, to pop buy and water the garden. for that long it's a bit dicey a waterbutt setup but doable with a pump n timer though it'll need dialling in before you go.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

a friend of mine who i taught to grow, well he went abit larger than me lol he use to buy the 100-200ltr storage containers, and had a pump and them feeder tubes runnin to all the plants all on timers, carnt member how long they use to last but he use to not being able to go to the plants for days n days knowing they are being fed, this was in coco tho using canna nutes he first tried it with bio-bizz and soil but the bio-bizz nutes blocked up all the pipes lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Nice - direct! Is that costy to set up??


Not sure mate, you may have to go all Mcgyver on it lol, 
some links below to give ya some ideas tho


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-METRE-MICRO-IRRIGATION-KIT-IDEAL-FOR-BORDERS-CONTAINERS-WINDOW-BOXES-PATIOS-/231000874200?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&hash=item35c8b99cd8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garden-Hose-2-3-or-4-way-splitters-Tap-Connectors-or-Micro-Irrigation-System-/160827958286?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM&var=&hash=item257217e40e

Basically though you are gonna want:

a large water butt with enough water to last all your plants for 10days ( if you have 10 plants an they drink 2 litres each day then you will need 20-25L water butt)

a water pump

a splitter/manifold to change the water from 1 big pipe from the water butt to small pipes to however many plant pots ya got ( say for example, if you have 10plants you will need 10 small pipes coming from the manifold/splitter, 1 to each plant pot)

spikes or clips to hold the small pipes into the plant pots so the pressure doesnt shoot the pipe out the pot

a large enough tray underneath all the plant pots to catch any water the plants dont drink ( this should be equal in size to the capacity of the water butt) or find a way to drain to waste


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Also remember with the small pipes that come from the splitter to the plant pots you will need to work out the flow rate of the pipes as they will be constantly chucking out water for the whole 5mins per day the pump is on and you dont want to empty the water butt too soon or drown the plants

i.e. if your plants take 2 liters each per day then you will want the small pipes from the splitter into the plant pot to ONLY flow a maximum of 2litres every 5mins so thats roughly 400ml per min flow rate per small pipe to each plant


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

think i better get my shit 2gether now, had the house to myself all day the wifes at college and the kids at school, so ive sat getting stoned since i woke up, need to go pick the kids up in 20 mins tho so need to tidy up and shit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;thifYDl07IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thifYDl07IE[/video]
..........


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

something like this, excuse the crappy paint image lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

gary fairy posted lad shld get b4 1 tomoz....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gary fairy posted lad shld get b4 1 tomoz....


nice one m8, i'll let u know when its arrives, cheers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;8-PlLLYCRTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-PlLLYCRTo[/video]

mmmmm Blueberry yummm.....


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheers guys! The inputs are good...my situation is shite though, but I'll hopefully get it workin. 

@Sae, deadly man; but I'm about as handy as tits on a bull.

A sitter....ya's think MG will cover it for me?! lol...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone change that pain image i put up into something abit bigger? im crap with pc`s lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

rite shit to do bbl..............pice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rite shit to do bbl..............pice


catch ya later big lad


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Fuck it I may even start making those watering kits for ppl to buy when they are off on holiday lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rite shit to do bbl..............pice


have fun mate spk later


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

fucked im buzzed up just had a load of pregs mix of 150s n 300s, feeling hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

if anyone ever needs antipyscotic drugs i get a script i dont take, olanzapine 20mg 

they have side effects but do work if taken right, might stop u wanting to kill any cunt imc lol 

they would be free but only to people i no.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

All Exo'd up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if anyone ever needs antipyscotic drugs i get a script i dont take, olanzapine 20mg
> 
> they have side effects but do work if taken right, might stop u wanting to kill any cunt imc lol
> 
> they would be free but only to people i no.


What do they do?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

fuck im gonna do a bizzle and talk to myself lol

got a fem blue pit clone today, gonna veg her for bout a wk a flip wit my other four, carnt wait honestly people imo that cured bluepit i had oz's of it was some of the best weed i have smoked so much flavor and smell and taste hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What do they do?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olanzapine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck im gonna do a bizzle and talk to myself lol
> 
> got a fem blue pit clone today, gonna veg her for bout a wk a flip wit my other four, carnt wait honestly people imo that cured bluepit i had oz's of it was some of the best weed i have smoked so much flavor and smell and taste hmmmmmmmmmmmm



Does it have as much taste as the Psycho and what's the stone like?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck im gonna do a bizzle and talk to myself lol
> 
> got a fem blue pit clone today, gonna veg her for bout a wk a flip wit my other four, carnt wait honestly people imo that cured bluepit i had oz's of it was some of the best weed i have smoked so much flavor and smell and taste hmmmmmmmmmmmm


yeah that blue pit is definetly one thats one my "to do sooner rather than later " list lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

i also get 30mg of citalpram a day, had this script years

basically i was in a job where i was able to steal so much money, was earning 1-2k a week, and spending a large amount on drugs, don't get me wrong i still had a rented dockside apartment and 3 hols year, but i was just doing so much coke,crack,ketimine,pills that i started to wake up in the night and couldn't breath having a panic attack, but at the time i didn't no it was just a panic attack, they started to happen more and more and i didnt no it was just anxiety, one day i was having another attack and went nuts got a big knife and threatened to kill me self cause i couldn't handle these attacks,

someone called police and i was nutted off, spent 6wks in a nuthouse on a section, was a crazy time and bout ten years ago.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Drugs are bad! hahaha I don't even drink alcohol....just smoke the herb n take it handy. So I have no idea what ya'll are bleatin about, but it sounds like trippy shit!

(In saying that though....I do love shrooms - best ones grow here too!)


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Does it have as much taste as the Psycho and what's the stone like?


i fucking hate to say but yes it has more flavour than pyscho, its has so many flavors yman kushy,sweet,fruity

but what i had been cure for 8wks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2013)

fuking baks killing me,, bolloxing thing.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Mescaline looks like pretty fun shit actually....comes from Peyote, and that just seems awesome


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Mescaline looks like pretty fun shit actually....comes from Peyote, and that just seems awesome


how old are you mate? if you don't mind me asking?

im 31


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im 31


yeh foot wide!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

how old are u ice?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

25 mate. 

'25 mate' isn't long apparently lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> 25 mate.
> 
> '25 mate' isn't long apparently lol


i thought you was a lot older tbh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how old are u ice?


32,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, bit fucking nosey!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 32,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, bit fucking nosey!


just wrecked mate, you aint phone me for a chat in ages u mardy cunt.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

got a lovely ribeye steak inn the fridge, gonna have 2mora for brunch with 2 eggs i fucking love steak n eggs.


----------



## iiKode (Aug 28, 2013)

fuckin finally plants are back on track, get payed in a couple weeks gonna be gone in minutes again.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i thought you was a lot older tbh.


What made ya think that??

And it ain't nosey - age is irrelevant...


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

had some venison steaks recently cooked on a bbq fuck they where nice...


----------



## iiKode (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> had some venison steaks recently cooked on a bbq fuck they where nice...


i had venison when i was younger, but didnt like the fact i was eating bambis uncle or whatever, but prolly like it now tho..


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> What made ya think that??
> 
> And it ain't nosey - age is irrelevant...


just the way you post very sensible, not a nob like most lol just thought you was in ya 30-40s


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i had venison when i was younger, but didnt like the fact i was eating bambis uncle or whatever, but prolly like it now tho..


mine where lovely mate cooked to perfection, only prob wit venison is abits dear lamo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Just been to about 5 different pharmacy's and asked for isopropyl ...everyone looked at me like I'd just asked to rub shit in there face Lol.eBay it is then duck sake


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Aug 28, 2013)

Man I miss wild meat!!


----------



## iiKode (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mine where lovely mate cooked to perfection, only prob wit venison is abit dear lamo


i can guess it is, damn, work is fuckin boring now, but i got no cash now, but ill have a lump sum on payday, haha might have to get some, living like a king for a week then back to the usual lumpin an scraping. hhmmh


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Man I miss wild meat!!


ive eaten some nice wild meat, nicest i had was a kangaroo stew fuck that was nice,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> 25 mate.
> 
> '25 mate' isn't long apparently lol


So you gonna build yaself a watering kit then? lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Noway...couldn't do venison, or lamb. Or anything that hasn't been allowed a chance at life. I eat meat, but nothing young or nothing wild...these ignorant dirty bastard chefs now crying out for 'wild ingredients' - sorry mate, but eating is a necessity, not a frivolous fancy that allow faggots like you to blow hot air up your own arse whilst destroying our countryside....I doubt us human animals think a bit too much of ourselves.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been to about 5 different pharmacy's and asked for isopropyl ...everyone looked at me like I'd just asked to rub shit in there face Lol.eBay it is then duck sake


Do you have a horse and tackle shop or something like it? They sell gallon jugs of 99 here. They use it as a rub down for horses. Buying a couple of gallons doesn't even get you a stink eye and is real easy. Good Luck


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been to about 5 different pharmacy's and asked for isopropyl ...everyone looked at me like I'd just asked to rub shit in there face Lol.eBay it is then duck sake


i done the same mate they looked at me abit funny lol and most dont stock it anyway, buy it off ebay n pay for nxt day deliver


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So you gonna build yaself a watering kit then? lol


oohh shit I dunno man....lol...I foresee my plants ending up in a watery grave


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

are you American sr ganja?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

@Sae you feed yours on a drip all the time yeah?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> oohh shit I dunno man....lol...I foresee my plants ending up in a watery grave


well how many plants you got to feed? And can you fit containers underneath the plants to collect excess water or some way to drain to waste?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been to about 5 different pharmacy's and asked for isopropyl ...everyone looked at me like I'd just asked to rub shit in there face Lol.eBay it is then duck sake


Go into any Boots store and ask to speak to the pharmacist, ask he/she for it.

If they don't have iso then they do stock Acetone in little bottles in the back room for less than £3, you can use that but defo put the bags in the washing machine after as that will fuck yer hash up too, been ther done that.

They may ask you what you want it for, tell them it's for cleaning. 
They keep it in the back room because by law it has to kept in a steal cabinet because it's flammable, and they have to ask you what you want it for so you don't come across as an arsonist.

They don't sell much of it and don't know WHY they are asking you the question, they just go through the motions so let them.
Just know that it's perfectly legit despite what they might say.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

4 at present, but have a perpetual plant and chop thing goin....yeah I would man, but I doubt I'll have adequate time before I go to set something up properly. I've actually been looking into DWC for a while, but I dunno, I just wanna stick with soil.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> @Sae you feed yours on a drip all the time yeah?


no mate just trying to help you rig something up for your holiday lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

Failing that I just pull a bottle o voddy out the fridge and use that, wash my hands in it regular when I've been fucking with plants.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> 4 at present, but have a perpetual plant and chop thing goin....yeah I would man, but I doubt I'll have adequate time before I go to set something up properly. I've actually been looking into DWC for a while, but I dunno, I just wanna stick with soil.


well i reckon if ya wanted to ya could get a watering system together in less than a week an for less than £100 if ya wanted to


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

Back in a bit.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> no mate just trying to help you rig something up for your holiday lol



hahaha fair enough. I tell ya what, I've given serious thought into forgetting it lol, too much pressure on my grow


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well i reckon if ya wanted to ya could get a watering system together in less than a week an for less than £100 if ya wanted to


Cool, I'm checkin out those links you put up anywho. In between furiously masturbating at your avatar....


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;sdfL6GfCcQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdfL6GfCcQM[/video]


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

sambo was rite, it was the islamist rebels....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPtGJbrvpjQ


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

I got mine off bay for fiver....... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-X-500ml-IPA-ISOPROPYL-ALCOHOL-ISOPROPANOL-LIQUID-99-9-TRIGGER-SPRAY-HEAD-/261198161728?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item3cd09fa740


The Yorkshireman said:


> Go into any Boots store and ask to speak to the pharmacist, ask he/she for it.
> 
> If they don't have iso then they do stock Acetone in little bottles in the back room for less than £3, you can use that but defo put the bags in the washing machine after as that will fuck yer hash up too, been ther done that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

That gringo bud just arrived, stinks to high heaven, lot more pungent n stinky than cheese or psycho by a long way, smells like a mashup between cheese/psycho/SSH/90`s Super skunk/Roadkill skunk (not the modern non smelly crap), already booked a cut ready for when im up n running again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

Winner winner roadkill dinner 

I'm debating whether I can bare to watch Morcombe beat the toon in the tin cup tonight FML....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 28, 2013)

If ya after acetone go to a builders yard that sells fibreglass roofing gear, jus bought 3 litres today for like 12 quid. Or am I jus being a divvy and it's not the same lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Go into any Boots store and ask to speak to the pharmacist, ask he/she for it.
> 
> If they don't have iso then they do stock Acetone in little bottles in the back room for less than £3, you can use that but defo put the bags in the washing machine after as that will fuck yer hash up too, been ther done that.
> 
> ...


Just orderd 5.ltrs of it off.eBay 14.99 not bad.I'd say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> That gringo bud just arrived, stinks to high heaven, lot more pungent n stinky than cheese or psycho by a long way, smells like a mashup between cheese/psycho/SSH/90`s Super skunk/Roadkill skunk (not the modern non smelly crap), already booked a cut ready for when im up n running again lol


Sounds nice order me one looooooool.

Right finish this joint and brew and its hash time was gonna keep the 2 diff trim.seperate but fuck it the lots going in Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> mine where lovely mate cooked to perfection, only prob wit venison is abits dear lamo


I was offerd 8 legs of venison today for £100, ya rekon that's 2 dear ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank u very much, I'm here all week, try the veil .


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

vension should be cheap as chips in the UK, fukkin zillions of them running around. I was reading that there are loads of advocates for culling the fukkers. Which would mean more meat on the market, cheaper venison, less deman for Koo, and al the farmers who are getting subsidies to shove fukkin gm feed into their moo herd will be up in arms.....christ, lifes fun, thats why Whisky was invented, slainte!


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

vension...lol. venison.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> If ya after acetone go to a builders yard that sells fibreglass roofing gear, jus bought 3 litres today for like 12 quid. Or am I jus being a divvy and it's not the same lol



No you're right, it's the same stuff.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are you American sr ganja?


Oh God NO!...Canadian...why?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Oh God NO!...Canadian...why?


Well lets just say "american" wasnt the answer ya wanted to give lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2013)

@ newuser, the stealth on that stuff, was it stuck in paper by any chance?? Some o the best stealth I seem was for that kinda gear, nearly thot the thing was fuckin empty lol.

@alreadyinuse, wish I could help u out m8 but I reckon ur a bit far from me, plus im workin away at the minute, a drip systems ur only way I'd say


----------



## zVice (Aug 28, 2013)

Can probably get it cheaper, but this place is decent, 99.9%

http://www.shinyhardware.co.uk/prods/showcat.asp?cid=3563



shawnybizzle said:


> Just been to about 5 different pharmacy's and asked for isopropyl ...everyone looked at me like I'd just asked to rub shit in there face Lol.eBay it is then duck sake


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> Oh God NO!...Canadian...why?


cause i dont like fucking most yanks but seeing as your Canadian i will give u pass lmao

stayd in kingston a few hours from Toronto living on a boat for bout 3 months


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ newuser, the stealth on that stuff, was it stuck in paper by any chance?? Some o the best stealth I seem was for that kinda gear, nearly thot the thing was fuckin empty lol.
> 
> @alreadyinuse, wish I could help u out m8 but I reckon ur a bit far from me, plus im workin away at the minute, a drip systems ur only way I'd say



i aint gionna say too much bout the packing on a public forum, but honest mate you could easily av binned it finking you got ripped lol ifucking lovely clean and pure as fuck but i knew it would be, annd i bet ya it then gets a cut again for the main sales, sample people wont to show off it was rocket fuel 0.3 was lovely.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint gionna say too much bout the packing on a public forum, but honest mate you could easily av binned it finking you got ripped lol ifucking lovely clean and pure as fuck but i knew it would be, annd i bet ya it then gets a cut again for the main sales, sample people wont to show off it was rocket fuel 0.3 was lovely.


CUNT.....aye I didn't want to say to much, tried making it as vague as possible lol, the first stuff I got off dutchaanbod the stealth was fuckin brilliant, best I seen, even certain things on the outside of the package...was very well done


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2013)

Just got ur email, ill say it again....CUNT!


----------



## jimbo19872 (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive eaten some nice wild meat, nicest i had was a kangaroo stew fuck that was nice,


just about to tuck into.curry goat you ever tried.it???


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

jimbo19872 said:


> just about to tuck into.curry goat you ever tried.it???


nice, had it in Barbados many years ago........im on a bit of sweedish cider tonite ummmm lime and strawberry kin cider watevva next


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2013)

What was that site someone out up the other day for watching sport?? VIP something??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

jimbo19872 said:


> just about to tuck into.curry goat you ever tried.it???


ive had goat many times i like it.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice, had it in Barbados many years ago........im on a bit of sweedish cider tonite ummmm lime and strawberry kin cider watevva next



indi your spose to be on the wagon lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.viplivesports.eu/



hahaha


----------



## jimbo19872 (Aug 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice, had it in Barbados many years ago........im on a bit of sweedish cider tonite ummmm lime and strawberry kin cider watevva next


lol quality is it that rekorderlig shit my missus loves it propa fruity wudnt even know it was cider! would love to try curry goat in jamaica or sutin would be wicked. but have just found a afro caribean shop in exeter that sells goat and jamaican curry powder so thoght id give it a crack


----------



## jimbo19872 (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive had goat many times i like it.


since movin from essex ive had trouble getin hold of it. used to pick it up in london on way home from work. from the halal shops. always makes me laugh when i walk in them shops they shocked to see a white boy lol!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

best ive tried was venison.....was our own kill me broinlaw took its jaw off with his 223 cal we gutted it skinned it there n then and had quite a bit of lovly steak froze a lot of it.....but yer it was beautifull....


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> indi your spose to be on the wagon lol


2 small bottles of 4 % cider and that's it...its fukin pink


----------



## jimbo19872 (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> best ive tried was venison.....was our own kill me broinlaw took its jaw off with his 223 cal we gutted it skinned it there n then and had quite a bit of lovly steak froze a lot of it.....but yer it was beautifull....


never tried it but sounds good afto so if i can get hold of some


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

we shot it out of season lol thort fukit aint often u see deer in wild in season lol.....farm were we shoot he sells them 50 sqid half of deer cut down the middle.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

but mainly we shoot phesent duck rabbit and wood pigeon.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 28, 2013)

yeah its recorderlig bought it for the missus but I been smoking so much hash tonite I just needed something refreshing feelin the alcohol tho


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

few rabbit kills lol......


----------



## jimbo19872 (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but mainly we shoot phesent duck rabbit and wood pigeon.....


yes mate lol. used to go drivin round back roads and take out the woodys as they comin in to roost nice meat but fukall on em


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What was that site someone out up the other day for watching sport?? VIP something??



http://www.viplivesports.eu/sports/football.html


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

coming thru nice were I toped them.......


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few rabbit kills lol......View attachment 2795421[/QUOTE
> 
> i love rabbit lovely bit of meat.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

yer wen u cook them the go to nothing.....but is nice meat......rabbit is just like chicken but red meat.....


jimbo19872 said:


> yes mate lol. used to go drivin round back roads and take out the woodys as they comin in to roost nice meat but fukall on em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm into a bit of rabbit too, stew it up with a bit of french mustard and dumplings.

Proper man food.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

I like simple good quality food to be fair.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

lol I got board of rabbit had to much of it......most of our kills we use to throw bak for the foxes.....some nites cld get 40+


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

don't think I cld fairy rabbit lolol


----------



## zVice (Aug 28, 2013)

Bit of badger stew lol

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23858125


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol I got board of rabbit had to much of it......most of our kills we use to throw bak for the foxes.....some nites cld get 40+



Aye I didn't eat much years ago when I was into rabbiting cos my birds dad had permission up grassington way and he all ways had a hand full in the boot.
I agree it's a bit rich when you have loads. 

I can't really do venison at all, tried it a couple of times and it's all ways too gamey for me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> don't think I cld fairy rabbit lolol


Course, frozen vacuum packed. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

Mind it would cost you more that it's worth in postage, they're only £3 or so from the butcher. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

I like a good beef cobbler but I can't make the scones on the top fer shit, my mums was fucking pro when I was a kid.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 28, 2013)

zVice said:


> Bit of badger stew lol
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23858125


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

Edinburgh comedy fest live is on telly lads, I'm off.

Later's, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

time for a packed our pollom blunt an a quad vod n tonic


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> time for a packed our pollom blunt an a quad vod n tonic


A quad vid and tonic lol, stop kidding urself and just drink her raw lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 28, 2013)

With the possibility of war in Syria, there is one good outcome....

A new Call Of Duty map.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 28, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> With the possibility of war in Syria, there is one good outcome....
> 
> A new Call Of Duty map.


Lmao, ah well, won't all be in vien then !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2013)

celtic thru to the champions league! great result


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck it I may even start making those watering kits for ppl to buy when they are off on holiday lol


i got a ginger brother for that lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;HWAjSNRwce4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWAjSNRwce4[/video]................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> celtic thru to the champions league! great result


fucking right it was, me and the misses even won a wee £40 on the result. YNWA


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 28, 2013)

Nug shots and smoke reports !

Biker Kush 
This was my 3rd run of biker kush, on previous runs it was overshadowed by the larger haze plants i was also growing which resulted in biker not being able to fill as much space
this time round she had all the space she needed to develop into a very large bush (23 oz)
this is the best run of biker i have had 















the pheno i have kept is very much on the hash side of flavour with a combined 
fudge/caramel taste, the smell is sweet and hashy a very full flavour
noticeable on both the inhale and exhale with a good amount of expansion
the smoke from this one is very oily in texture it coats the mouth with flavour 
and leaves a sweet after taste it is very moreish 
potency is good fast onset not a creeper can at times feel a little confusion of thought
a bit racy at first this settles into a nice warm feeling time becomes quite distorted
a potent hybrid type of potency excellent yield , i can find very little negative to say about this plant
only thing i can think of is in veg it does not grow symmetrical it spits shoots out randomly
up and down the stems, this makes it a little harder to keep very small mother plants
as the bottoms of these plants have no shoots lol just sticks 

Taste 9/10
Potency 8/10
Yield 9/10


Fire Alien Kush grown from seed, 21 days veg 9.5 weeks flower yield from both plants was 11 oz combined 



















Both FAK phenos produced nuggets rather than colas, although they kept their weight quite well for small plants, 
they have both provided a nice smoke, both now tasting lemony and sweet, not so much of a powerful oily expansion as the biker kush, FAK taste thin in comparison 
where this one excels is potency 
i am finding this one very long lasting 2-3 hours easy from 1 joint 
very strong physical rush, nice tingly feeling allover the body 
its quite numbing, with less mental stimulation , less edgy than biker kush 
i am alert when smoking this
not really coach-lock weed, but after a few joints it will put me to sleep just like biker kush does
this is good weed to chill out with when not much thinking is required 

Taste 7/10
Potency 9/10
Yield 6/10


Happy brother bx2 grown from seed 21 days veg 10 weeks flower













you can't win them all !
this strain was overall quite disappointing 
i do not know if the phenos i got are a fair representation of the clone only 
since i have never sampled it
both phenos of HB bx2 i had were very slow growing and low yielding 
both phenos remind me very much of NL crosses but without the great vigiour and yield of NL
the taste the bud structure the bud leaves very much NL but with some sk#1 traits too
the smell and taste is also similar to some of the blues phenos i grew recently 
both plants lacked resin compared to most indica doms 
The taste is mixed fruit or NL he high is pleasant and light for an indica
this is daytime lady weed or weed for lightweights 
it's a fairly nice smoke flavour wise once i get over the disappointment of it not being anything special 

Taste 6/10
Potency 5/10
Yield 3/10


final thoughts Biker kush is quite easy still the overall winner for me, and i would highly recommend it 
FAK is nice, although the high price of the $eeds and mutated growth patterns make me wonder how many phenos would be needed to select a good all rounder could work out costly 

Happy brother is not so happy LOL

Peace


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 28, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Nug shots and smoke reports !
> 
> Biker Kush
> This was my 3rd run of biker kush, on previous runs it was overshadowed by the larger haze plants i was also growing which resulted in biker not being able to fill as much space
> ...


Looks fucking awesome doc. Bravo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

yawnsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

time to get the wacky backy I think.......................


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Nug shots and smoke reports !
> 
> Biker Kush
> This was my 3rd run of biker kush, on previous runs it was overshadowed by the larger haze plants i was also growing which resulted in biker not being able to fill as much space
> ...


Do you mind standing still while i rape then rob you?

Those pics show you clearly know your beans, and really makes a grower want to get growing again. Fantastic work. Is there some voodoo magic at work or some such that causes all dealers everywhere to sell non-shaped bud. why can't it once, just once, i wont ask again, give a dealer a note and get something that looks even just vaguely 5 beers down squint eyed kinda similar to that?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

ahhhhh that's betta


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheryl cole new tattoo.....


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;cl3b7dDBLpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl3b7dDBLpo&amp;oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube .com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dcl3b7dDBLpo&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ml2DYUGFUoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml2DYUGFUoo&amp;list=TLOwFyifAg5tg[/video].........................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 28, 2013)

gooooooooooooood morning peoples

fuck nos what time i passed out??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

hahah well early to be up half 5. capt. quad vod. you know slipping a touch of vermouth into that and we'll start calling you mr martini lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

fuck off lol but i will not drink the vods without ice shitloads of, i like that vod n tonic ice cold, before it would have to have fresh lime or lemon juice too, but the alkey in me has got over that one lol ice the is a must tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

least it's vods n tonic an not lemonade lol. vodka out the freezer? i threw a few big parties in my time had a cocktail one for my lasses 19th i think made a few flavoured gomme syrups, lemon/ lime/ orange etc it's piss easy to do and handy to just whip a dash into your drink n just stash it back in the fridge.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

shitloads of ice a quad vod and tonic a squeeze of fresh lemon n lime hmmmmmmm so nice making me mouth water lol

what you up to the mate you on your way to work?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

nope i remember now u got another week off aint ya?

this pollen im smoking is potent surprised i remembered that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

hahah aye am going to see if i can go round the block and up a hill on my bike then goig to see about 14/15 miles if i feel good then i'll do double but it's a big if. i'll bell ya later today man  im in the market for some hash hahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shitloads of ice a quad vod and tonic a squeeze of fresh lemon n lime hmmmmmmm so nice making me mouth water lol
> 
> what you up to the mate you on your way to work?


Lightwieght baby lmao morning boys how do

@ Rimmer fairy should be there today


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

morning all......nice one Rambo for that your the man mate..................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning all......nice one Rambo for that your the man mate..................


Morning mate, fairy arrived safely this morning, thanks for that big lad, the bubble was a nice surprise I wasn't expecting that as well. Top notch packaging as well couldn't smell or feel anything. 

Time to get baked !!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

nice one lad enjoy it.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning mate, fairy arrived safely this morning, thanks for that big lad, the bubble was a nice surprise I wasn't expecting that as well. Top notch packaging as well couldn't smell or feel anything.
> 
> Time to get baked !!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> nope i remember now u got another week off aint ya?
> 
> this pollen im smoking is potent surprised i remembered that lol


Certainly smells nice  you're a good man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Morning big.lad wheres.my.fairy?????? Only jokin mate got plenty...just pressing my hash now just done the 1st wash.now having a j break then press the second wash got 4.7g off 1st wash


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

aint sent it yet.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Morning big.lad wheres.my.fairy?????? Only jokin mate got plenty...just pressing my hash now just done the 1st wash.now having a j break then press the second wash got 4.7g off 1st wash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aint sent it yet.......



I'm joking mate wasn't expecting anything tbh Lol..but if ya do.sound bro.gotta go and buy some 2x1 today to build my green house for the beasts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Even the little ones are going mad Lol something special in that sunshine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

second wash wasn't really worth it but still 3.8 and the first wash the dark rolled up 4.7g not bad not bad


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

that first wash looks nice mate dunno bout the second tho lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

Quick pic of the ladies, on about day 19 from flip. Gonna have to bend the back 2 over I'm totally out of room and there pretty much touching the edge of the hood. Can't wait to stick the air cooled hood in and crank the shit up to 600


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that first wash looks nice mate dunno bout the second tho lol


Lol I know but I've scoped it and there's plenty of trichs in it might just bang it all in one joint Lol ..yeh first wash is nice mate just need to try and cure it without smoking it first lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Afternoon boys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Easy yorkstar just came into town with the missis and kids for a haircut n some shopping just dropped a few blueys ahhhhhh this is gonna be a stress free visit to town Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy yorkstar just came into town with the missis and kids for a haircut n some shopping just dropped a few blueys ahhhhhh this is gonna be a stress free visit to town Lol


ur end up a addict taking them every day, going mental if you aint got none, a feeling of bugs crawling under your skin is also a common side effect of a benzo addict who has none, its a nasty addiction, yeah they are fun to binge on for a few days but u dont want to be taking them everyday for wks n wks.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Naaaaa mean Rambo must strolling round with a grin on me face. Normally me n the missis arguing like fuck not today mate Lol I'm a do this in future lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

imo benzos are the best drug there is, they are so nice in high dosage on there own, but they also mix so well with other drugs, and can bring you down if you take enough from any stimulant.

but they are dangerous, they still kill quite a few people per year, mixing with booze is very dangerous but great fun lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't worry mate i got em under control just been 3 days without alls fine when in don't take em.its just she was already stressing before we even left so quickly popped 2 Lol fuck it u only live once lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

this is how a clone should be when sending a mission with the fairy, well rooted and ready to pot.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

My clones look better that yours Lol I gave some Ice I bet the roots were 6" long on em and they were big


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 29, 2013)

Man I love the Playstation....been dicking around all morning with remote access on the Vita to my camera n all at home. Fuckin' A.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Fucking Dell and using shitty Foxconn mother boards with an on board graphics chip that can't be disabled.

CUNTS!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My clones look better that yours Lol I gave some Ice I bet the roots were 6" long on em and they were big


What time did ya send the fairy to the post office yesterday mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Man I love the Playstation....been dicking around all morning with remote access on the Vita to my camera n all at home. Fuckin' A.


Playstation 2 rocks! About to indulge in a blast from the past, just back from the shops with a copy of splashdown and dynasty warriors 2. £1 each  Gonna be just like old days, except really high  got a side of smoked salmon, a packet of cheese strings, and 10 pepperamis on standby in the fridge 

That is some stella stuff newser. Broke a tiny pinch into a single skin, half the size of a pea, and it got me very nice and mellow right out of bed  Is this the sativa one you were talking about a short while back? Because it's rare for me to be stoned and then think hey, i'm gonna get dressed and goto the shops, and actually do it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Playstation 2 rocks!


The Xbox is better though, by a long way.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 29, 2013)

Nah since I bought my PS3 years ago, haven't played the PS2, I never step back....lol I'm not a nostalgic gamer. Fuck my SNES and everything! PS4 all the way....

I'm just really pissed they didn't make the Vita (or something like it, full touchscreen etc) as the PS4 controller.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

Clone chamber/ veg chamber lmao.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

Its not so much nostalgia, I've played ps3 and 360 and I just don't find the games as much fun. I just think that the level of technology back then meant they had to put a lot more effort into the storylines and such, not spend half your budget creating destructible landscapes and online modes etc. I don't really play multiplayer games unless its co_op fps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2013)

fuking xbox is better my left nut, ps3 is free online for a start and thats a big plus., better graphics, bluray player, 3d enabled,, need i go on?

i got both a 250 slim and a 500 ps3 slim and theps3 pisses the xbox, shit i havent even played the xbox more than 10 minutes since i had it, plus u cant get the last of us on xbox, 

got loads of old consoles, collection coming on nicely

and yeh them cuts of shwanye wer huge all 12 of em landed no damage whatsoever so he did summert right for a change, anwyays bak to MW3 

see ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> What time did ya send the fairy to the post office yesterday mate?



About 10 halfpast something like that why?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking xbox is better my left nut, ps3 is free online for a start and thats a big plus., better graphics, bluray player, 3d enabled,, need i go on?
> 
> i got both a 250 slim and a 500 ps3 slim and theps3 pisses the xbox, shit i havent even played the xbox more than 10 minutes since i had it, plus u cant get the last of us on xbox,
> 
> ...


don't hear of microsoft getting hacked and giving out thousands of folks credit card details though do ya? i aint even turned min on this year though. i'll play cod through a few times then flog it. doubt i'll even bother with online lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking xbox is better my left nut, ps3 is free online for a start and thats a big plus., better graphics, bluray player, 3d enabled,, need i go on?
> 
> i got both a 250 slim and a 500 ps3 slim and theps3 pisses the xbox, shit i havent even played the xbox more than 10 minutes since i had it, plus u cant get the last of us on xbox,
> 
> ...



I said the Xbox is better than the PS2, not that the 360 is better than the PS3.

Again, read what it says not what you think it says.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2013)

i dont read shit and never intend to unless its of the importance, ps2 is better standard, but id say the original xbox is better than the s2 for modding, ect, but syaing that u could get linux on the ps2, but the dash on a modded original xbox was good, they wer just so fucking big.

as for hacking, who gives a fuk, they wernt bare details like was stated not a lot could have been done with wat was actually taken, and who cares bowt hacking ps anwyays, not many, still ps4 is way ahead of xbox is pre sales, so thats a sign of ow good the box is copared to ps,,, but lets be honest, abosolutely fuk all beats pc gaming FACT, and i dont even game on the pc,,

i need to divvy up and buy sum 5 litre nutes, these 1 litres are only lasting a week, fuksake man.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

hahaha i didnt even know a new ps and xbox were coming out.....i must say reading argos add the xbox one that turns on when you enter the room is scary, it says that kinnesct kit has been completely redone!!

im sure youve all seen that gadget show..the one with the funny dressing bald man....in one episode they set up a tred mill and put screens all the way round, he they plays cod or summing and it actually shoots him back when i hit my 1 ton harvest i want that lol!!!

p.s just saw the sexyest woman ever one the way to the chippy.....wow perfection great tits, stunning arse and beautiful boat, all wrapped up in skin tight shizzle..... i almost had to apologise for starring so hard....her ol man didnt look pleased lol


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 29, 2013)

Aye I'll play anything to be honest - the Wii-U is crackin. I just like the accessibility and compatibility (for free) options Sony give ya.

Gaming is cool, but media is a big thing for me.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

media as in photoshop? etc? or films n shizzle??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Playstation 2 rocks! About to indulge in a blast from the past, just back from the shops with a copy of splashdown and dynasty warriors 2. £1 each  Gonna be just like old days, except really high  got a side of smoked salmon, a packet of cheese strings, and 10 pepperamis on standby in the fridge
> 
> That is some stella stuff newser. Broke a tiny pinch into a single skin, half the size of a pea, and it got me very nice and mellow right out of bed  Is this the sativa one you were talking about a short while back? Because it's rare for me to be stoned and then think hey, i'm gonna get dressed and goto the shops, and actually do it.


no mate this is pollen, was just where you only had a small bit, is some strong stuff if you pack that joint out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont read shit and never intend to unless its of the importance, ps2 is better standard


How the fuck do you know if stuff is important if you don't read it properly first? Div!

PS2 is not better than the xbox "standard" at all, the original xbox is a far better machine in every way.
I'm not listing all the technical stuff that the xbox can do that the PS2 can't (Xbox has a proper Nvidia graphics chip with AA capabilities and a Pentium III CPU for a start, something the PS2 can only have wet dreams about) but you're wrong mate, you may prefer the PS2 for whatever reason and it's certainly the most popular console brand of all time but it's far from the better machine and is actually shite when compared to the xbox.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 29, 2013)

Films n 'shizzle'!

....my my - such hostility lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

i want no part of ur on going bitching but the origanal xbox kicked arse on ps2


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> About 10 halfpast something like that why?


Just wondering lol, nofairy today so must be a backlog coz of the bank holiday or summat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont read shit and never intend to unless its of the importance, ps2 is better standard, but id say the original xbox is better than the s2 for modding, ect, but syaing that u could get linux on the ps2, but the dash on a modded original xbox was good, they wer just so fucking big.
> 
> as for hacking, who gives a fuk, they wernt bare details like was stated not a lot could have been done with wat was actually taken, and who cares bowt hacking ps anwyays, not many, still ps4 is way ahead of xbox is pre sales, so thats a sign of ow good the box is copared to ps,,, but lets be honest, abosolutely fuk all beats pc gaming FACT, and i dont even game on the pc,,
> 
> i need to divvy up and buy sum 5 litre nutes, these 1 litres are only lasting a week, fuksake man.


always with the FACTS you ice lol. i'd care if someone had those details. they only need a couple more to start fleecing you. FACT. PC's are for working and watching porn i reckon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well this Nvidia GTX 650Ti my pal got for £125 is shite compared to my overclocked ATI HD6870 for £100.

It won't run Battlefield 3 at a solid 60 fps @ 1024x768 with all the candy on low (some turned off).

Mine rocks a solid 80fps at 1080p with all the candy on high.

You need to sell a kidney to afford a half decent Nvidia card thesedays.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

PC's are better for mmorpg, fps, rts. Consoles are better for social gaming, platform, racing, sports. Swings and roundabouts. And like with which console is better, its often based on the available games rather than the technology. A huge number of playstation 2's sold for no other reason than GTA.

What have i started. Oh dear.

I bought a cheap as chips £90 card, forget the model, ati hd 7700? coupled with 4gb of ram and a lowly q6600 at stock and it happily plays ev erything just fine at 1080p with eyecandy enabled.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh it will now I turn AA of!

Piece of shit.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

class how that's under the bed lolol,,,,


spooningbadgers said:


> Clone chamber/ veg chamber lmao.
> View attachment 2796295View attachment 2796296


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

fuk the xbox and ps...........pc all the way.....


newuserlol said:


> i want no part of ur on going bitching but the origanal xbox kicked arse on ps2


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

yer mate im well chuffed with my 6870 too just getting another in next few days....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Well this Nvidia GTX 650Ti my pal got for £125 is shite compared to my overclocked ATI HD6870 for £100.
> 
> It won't run Battlefield 3 at a solid 60 fps @ 1024x768 with all the candy on low (some turned off).
> 
> ...


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> class how that's under the bed lolol,,,,


I thought that too..../bed chamber....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> PC's are better for mmorpg, fps, rts. Consoles are better for social gaming, platform, racing, sports. Swings and roundabouts.


That satement doesn't hold true anymore I'm afraid.
The only thing a console can do better than a PC is multiplayer split screen gaming, absolutely nothing else.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

keep ya warm in the winter.....


Already.in.use said:


> I thought that too..../bed chamber....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

yer its the whole reason I don't have a xbox or a ps...mind u I aint into shitty racing games ect and I like shooting games betta on a pc...don't like using the joypads...


The Yorkshireman said:


> That satement doesn't hold true anymore I'm afraid.
> The only thing a console can do better than a PC is multiplayer split screen gaming, absolutely nothing else.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That satement doesn't hold true anymore I'm afraid.
> The only thing a console can do better than a PC is multiplayer split screen gaming, absolutely nothing else.


and with multiplayer split screen gaming, it makes those genres so much better than pc. While some games on pc have split screen or multiplayer such as lego platformers, serious sam 3, or sports, unless you plug your tv into your computer, which hardly anyone does, then multiplayer on a little 20" moniter absolutely blows. 

It can also be understood in terms of the games. Consoles are better for platforms. That is shown by the fact that there are countless great platform games for console, but maybe 2 or 3 for pc. In that regard, consoles are far superior over pc's if you want to play platform games. Same for racing. There are some good car games on pc, but i don't see any versions of ssx tricky, just shaun whites bollocks, i don't see ay equivelent to mario kart, just lego racers. So for racing, consoles are better. Much like the ps2 vs xbox debate. Xbox was technologically better, as is a pc over a console, but in terms of gaming, ps2 was better simply in that it had the games.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

my snes entertained me more then any other thing i have ever owned. i spilled drinks on it, dropped it about ten times stood on it and it never ever broke.
no loading, no crashing and most importantly you didn't have unlimited lives like in all games today, the game pulled you in and kept you hooked based on pure playability.

i have had 4 ps2's and i'm on my 9th ps3 they do not like smoke!!. my xbox on the other hand was built like a tank and never broke after 7+ years of gaming and whatever else i used it for (music films etc), i think they made them especially sturdy as to establish a name in the gaming community.

i look forward to being frustrated by the new ps4.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

been a bit iffy last few days round my way usualy quiert but some cunt is going round burgling sheds and houses..next door but one got done few days ago took there bikes.....and last nite the otherside of my house hot done 2 the took stuff out house and bikes.......been lot of police about missis shit her pants earlier wen the cop car was parked outside ours wen she came bak from shop......so next few nights im gonna stop up late and see if they try and do my gaff.......good luck to them if I catch them......fuk phoning the police ill deal with them my way.......knok the cunt out tie him up phone the lads in back of van in countryside petrol over the cunt and have him beg me to blow the match out lmao......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> class how that's under the bed lolol,,,,


Lol yeah I literally have no where to put em. Jus got em under a 125w cfl. I want em to grow real slow so I can try get these flowered out in the tent but got 5 weeks left and don't think I'm gonna b able to keep em under there that long lool.
yeah stays nice Nd warm under there... Spot on for cloning.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

well if it works lad then spot on......lol I rem cein a big fridge converted into a grow room was pretty mad.......im just gonna use these 2 big wardrobes for mothers n clones


spooningbadgers said:


> Lol yeah I literally have no where to put em. Jus got em under a 125w cfl. I want em to grow real slow so I can try get these flowered out in the tent but got 5 weeks left and don't think I'm gonna b able to keep em under there that long lool.
> yeah stays nice Nd warm under there... Spot on for cloning.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

try some major lst spoony, make them bonsais by tying anything that grows upwards down to the edge of the pot.

also if you transplant into a big pot now that will slow them down as they will spend time making a good root base before they really grow vertically, just make sure the pots aren't tall ones lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> try some major lst spoony, make them bonsais by tying anything that grows upwards down to the edge of the pot.
> 
> also if you transplant into a big pot now that will slow them down as they will spend time making a good root base before they really grow vertically, just make sure the pots aren't tall ones lol


Yeah think I'm gonna try a bit of training as they get a lil bigger only problem is I ain't got loads of room in the flower tent so can't have em getting to wide either lol (0.8x0.8 tent) think I'm gonna buy a bigger tent. Some one mentioned some thing the other week about slowing growth down, do the call it cold boxing or sum thing? Or am I jus chatting shit ha ha.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah think I'm gonna try a bit of training as they get a lil bigger only problem is I ain't got loads of room in the flower tent so can't have em getting to wide either lol (0.8x0.8 tent) think I'm gonna buy a bigger tent. Some one mentioned some thing the other week about slowing growth down, do the call it cold boxing or sum thing? Or am I jus chatting shit ha ha.


never heard of cold boxing before, is it like use the minimum amount of light and keep the temp as low as possible to inhibit growth?. what light do you flower with? if a 600 i'd say get a 1.2m tent, they are lovely for a 600.

if you don't top your plants you can just train the main stem around the edge of the pot like a spiral, then all the side branches will grow upwards and not quite as wide, you could then select how many bud sites you want and where you want them and prune what you don't want. it does look a tad low in there.

easy for me to say but go and get a 1.2m tent and a 600 and use the little tent for your clones and veggies and keep under the bed for the prop, that's how you can get 6 crops a year.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

So lads, been looking at my new grow space an wondering what measures you lot take to combat mold n damp etc? its a plastrboard lined cupboard with wallpaper over thwe top, wallpaper will be removed soon but since im stripping the wallpaper out thought i might as well put some effort into mold n damp prevention while im in there lol

only ask as ive always grown in a tent up til now lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

mould proof paint 2 layers of. that is better than black and white plastic so no need for anything else on top. make sure it's glossy lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> never heard of cold boxing before, is it like use the minimum amount of light and keep the temp as low as possible to inhibit growth?. what light do you flower with? if a 600 i'd say get a 1.2m tent, they are lovely for a 600.
> 
> if you don't top your plants you can just train the main stem around the edge of the pot like a spiral, then all the side branches will grow upwards and not quite as wide, you could then select how many bud sites you want and where you want them and prune what you don't want. it does look a tad low in there.
> 
> easy for me to say but go and get a 1.2m tent and a 600 and use the little tent for your clones and veggies and keep under the bed for the prop, that's how you can get 6 crops a year.


Yeah I think it was something along them lines Nd yeah iv got a 600. Think I mite be moving house early next year and that was my plan to get a 1.2 for flower and use my 0.8 for veg. Yeah low ain't the word, there under the bed and have about 14'' height wise lmao.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I think it was something along them lines Nd yeah iv got a 600. Think I mite be moving house early next year and that was my plan to get a 1.2 for flower and use my 0.8 for veg. Yeah low ain't the word, there under the bed and have about 14'' height wise lmao.



your plan sounds like a winner!.

a 600 in a 0.8 must be nice and cosy, i bet you get some big buds.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeh before you paint it spray all the wall with dettol mold and mildrew spray and you should be all good


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> mould proof paint 2 layers of. that is better than black and white plastic so no need for anything else on top. make sure it's glossy lol.


any specific brands ya can recommend for going onto plasterboard?


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

no particular brands and i've never tried it on plasterboard but a thick "one coat gloss" will stick to it no problem i imagine.

the second coat will give it a nice smooth surface to wipe etc. 

i've used mould proof paint on a wall that had black and green mould on, i bleached it dried it and painted it with one coat, not seen any mould since.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> no particular brands and i've never tried it on plasterboard but a thick "one coat gloss" will stick to it no problem i imagine.
> 
> the second coat will give it a nice smooth surface to wipe etc.
> 
> i've used mould proof paint on a wall that had black and green mould on, i bleached it dried it and painted it with one coat, not seen any mould since.


yeah certainly a good idea, especially in a rather confined space like im gna have lol, will chuck pics up as i start overhauling it, any other ideas after mould proof paint?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> It can also be understood in terms of the games. Consoles are better for platforms. That is shown by the fact that there are countless great platform games for console, but maybe 2 or 3 for pc. In that regard, consoles are far superior over pc's if you want to play platform games. Same for racing. There are some good car games on pc, but i don't see any versions of ssx tricky, just shaun whites bollocks, i don't see ay equivelent to mario kart, just lego racers. So for racing, consoles are better. Much like the ps2 vs xbox debate. Xbox was technologically better, as is a pc over a console, but in terms of gaming, ps2 was better simply in that it had the games.


Still not true.
PC's were doing ALL game genre's including platformer's long before consoles existed.
(Check the back catalog)

And if you're bothered about console exclusives there's an emulator for every console in history barring the PS3, 360 and Wii U.
I can even have a a script so that windows recognises the Wii controller instead of the mouse, job done all round.


Mario Kart a racer? Have a word TT, lol.
I've just finished Grid 2.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

dang just cheked me girls only repotted last week and now roots coming out bottoms was gonna get those air pots but fukit I got pots from last time why waist money on new ones......so looks like getting few bags of coco tomoz....can I use a 400 hps and a 400mh for veg?....save me going to get a nother 400mh....cos wen I repot to big pots wont be able to get all under the 1 400mh....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> your plan sounds like a winner!.
> 
> a 600 in a 0.8 must be nice and cosy, i bet you get some big buds.


You could say cosy... I'd prob go with clostraphobic lool. Taking them out to water is a nightmare, I have to rearrange all the colas wen I put them back in to make sure non of em have been bent over and lost in the canopy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Naked!......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dang just cheked me girls only repotted last week and now roots coming out bottoms was gonna get those air pots but fukit I got pots from last time why waist money on new ones......so looks like getting few bags of coco tomoz....can I use a 400 hps and a 400mh for veg?....save me going to get a nother 400mh....cos wen I repot to big pots wont be able to get all under the 1 400mh....


Mid fork out for some air pots Imc, this is the first time iv used them and I can see quite a big difference


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 29, 2013)

how long you planning on letting your exo go for spoons whats the flower time on pe?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dang just cheked me girls only repotted last week and now roots coming out bottoms was gonna get those air pots but fukit I got pots from last time why waist money on new ones......so looks like getting few bags of coco tomoz....can I use a 400 hps and a 400mh for veg?....save me going to get a nother 400mh....cos wen I repot to big pots wont be able to get all under the 1 400mh....


Yeh my 1st grow I used 1 600 hps bulb for everything for 2 grows Lol was sound


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

i've had to do that before, pain in the arse. i have had rooms where i had to take a third of the plants out just to get in and water, it fucked my canopy up big time.

and imc you can get away with hps for veg just fine, i've not had a mh for a while now, i think they run hotter as well, always seemed that way to me.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

put it in box and fairy it to me lol.....im after another atm lol......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Naked!......
> 
> View attachment 2796657


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

yer this Philips 400mh way hotter than the hps lol....


ghb said:


> i've had to do that before, pain in the arse. i have had rooms where i had to take a third of the plants out just to get in and water, it fucked my canopy up big time.
> 
> and imc you can get away with hps for veg just fine, i've not had a mh for a while now, i think they run hotter as well, always seemed that way to me.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how long you planning on letting your exo go for spoons whats the flower time on pe?


I dunno mate how long do they take? 9 weeks? I think ice said the PE are done in like 8/9 weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> put it in box and fairy it to me lol.....im after another atm lol......


I won't be getting rid of it till at least xmas, if that.

I need the money for an i7 and a Maximus Extreme yet (not any time soon lol).


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

that's what i found, my 2 600w cooltubes ran a lot colder than my 400mh bare bulb, they both had a 6" fan cooling them. i thought it may have been a fault but i've heard other people say it too. i just love the hps glow, especially all these new wide spectrum bulbs.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

yer ive herd they pretty good......the bc need now so mite order 5 10l airpots for those.....and nother 5 next week wen the Acapulco gold ready......think 10 pots was around about 45 sqid


spooningbadgers said:


> Mid fork out for some air pots Imc, this is the first time iv used them and I can see quite a big difference


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

awww got me eye on a few on bay atm.....looking for a 22 inch hd tv to for monitor...


The Yorkshireman said:


> I won't be getting rid of it till at least xmas, if that.
> 
> I need the money for an i7 and a Maximus Extreme yet (not any time soon lol).


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

What size room u got for 2 600s??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

who me?..........


shawnybizzle said:


> What size room u got for 2 600s??


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

yer the hps glow a lot betta than the mh blinding light lol....open me door atm im like.dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


ghb said:


> that's what i found, my 2 600w cooltubes ran a lot colder than my 400mh bare bulb, they both had a 6" fan cooling them. i thought it may have been a fault but i've heard other people say it too. i just love the hps glow, especially all these new wide spectrum bulbs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

See what fucks me off is that the nice people in the R+D department at AMD design graphics chips with a mirror finish for a very good reason.



And then the company's like XFX that actually make the boards up from the reference designs to sell to us retail go and overclock it and strap a big cooler to it with poorly finished metal and bluetack shite instead of proper thermal paste.




Good job I pay for the proper stuff.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

shawny i run 2x 600w in an 8x4 tent, 6" tubes and rvk with 24" rhino on the end


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2013)

I got 3 x 600 normal hoods in a room about 10 x 5 roughly with an 8" mountain air filter that's 1m long


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

a 1m long filter should last a long time in my book, better to invest in quality gear than cheap shit in my opinion
what type of fan do u have mg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> a 1m long filter should last a long time in my book, better to invest in quality gear than cheap shit in my opinion
> what type of fan do u have mg?


An 8" s&p td silent fan, also about 1m long, IMO there two off the main things for stealth and performance, no expense spared here m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 29, 2013)

Iv been looking at the future teck acoustic fans for my next investment but at £200+ they are quite pricey lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

I need a new filter, I don't think my Rhino will be able to hold off this Exo SCROG.

It's had a good run though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I need a new filter, I don't think my Rhino will be able to hold off this Exo SCROG.
> 
> It's had a good run though.


 have you thought about refilling it? or i may even buy a bag or carbon when i got some money an you can all send ya filters to me to be replenished lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Just wondering lol, nofairy today so must be a backlog coz of the bank holiday or summat


Well it cost me nearly 3 nuggets so it should of been there Lol will b 2 morra then mate and this one wonr smell lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have you thought about refilling it? or i may even buy a bag or carbon when i got some money an you can all send ya filters to me to be replenished lol


No sod that man, there's carbon and then there's carbon.

£60 for a top shelf 5" filter that lasts 3-4 years is OK by me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought rhinos were best on the market??? Or u need a bigger one?? Yeh Rimmer buy a ton of virgin carbon and well send em your way every year lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

fukin coppers just kboked me door askin bout these burglrys.....sed aint seen out but we all got an idea who it is.....just sed to the coppa gud luk to the cunt if trys my gaff.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

just bought a new 6" 60" rhino over 100 qwid, last one only did me 9 months, don't believe this 2 years stuffif u grow lots of stinky, but rhino are v good due to some high grade aussie charcoal they use ....parently


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well it cost me nearly 3 nuggets so it should of been there Lol will b 2 morra then mate and this one wonr smell lol


lol why did it cost ya that much?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

yer that's what I herd 2 indi.....got 2 4 inch rhinos in my room...


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

idikat 60" is 5 ft mate, do you mean 60cm? 2ft.

i reckon you got the same as me


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer that's what I herd 2 indi.....got 2 4 inch rhinos in my room...


yeah mate I got a nose like a dog (no its not wet), couldn't believe it whrn I smelld a faint whiff of tha jungle from my light extracyion, must have been the tga gear I was runnin but its got nothing on the smell of these clone onlirs, psycho is stinky at 3 weeks flower.......I m running smart pots, check em out b4 u get air pots...I don't use my airpots these days


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> idikat 60" is 5 ft mate, do you mean 60cm? 2ft.
> 
> i reckon you got the same as me


yessss thanks man im pissed ....fell off the waggon big style ..hic


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

just had a look mate....u rate them?....looks like some kind of membrane fabric of some sort?.....cheep enuff 2...


indikat said:


> yeah mate I got a nose like a dog (no its not wet), couldn't believe it whrn I smelld a faint whiff of tha jungle from my light extracyion, must have been the tga gear I was runnin but its got nothing on the smell of these clone onlirs, psycho is stinky at 3 weeks flower.......I m running smart pots, check em out b4 u get air pots...I don't use my airpots these days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol why did it cost ya that much?


Fuck knows Cuz I got.twat written on my forehead most proberbly Lol..think is was classed as a parcel ???? I sent mode one the same day


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

El Gringo just arrived  should keep me going until the Fairy lands tomorrow


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck knows Cuz I got.twat written on my forehead most proberbly Lol.



i can just make out the A from behind the leaf shawny. who did that to you man?


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> El Gringo just arrived  should keep me going until the Fairy lands tomorrow


how much did you get? not had it before?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> just bought a new 6" 60" rhino over 100 qwid, last one only did me 9 months, don't believe this 2 years stuffif u grow lots of stinky, but rhino are v good due to some high grade aussie charcoal they use ....parently


It's all about matching the room size with the fan/filter and looking at the contact time for the carbon to work properly.

Something's wrong if your only getting 3 grows tops out of a Rhino.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

i had a 6" rhino mated to an 8" rvk and it only lasted a couple of grows. if you have a 6" rvk and a 6" filter you should get two years out of it. i have a 6" rhino that i have used on various projects for over 2 years, i don't notice any strong smells when i'm in the room with the tent


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I thought rhinos were best on the market??? Or u need a bigger one?? Yeh Rimmer buy a ton of virgin carbon and well send em your way every year lol


Yeah those and the Mountain Air ones but they don't last forever, I've had my 5" since I've been on here and now it's not quite doing the job properly in late flower.

I get a whiff of something on the back end if I sniff hard at the exhaust, not good enough for me I need a new one.


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

1.2 x 2.4 tent, 8 inch intake, 2 x 6 inch outtakes each with its own 60cm 6 inch filter, so that's 2 x 60 cm rhino 6 " carbon filters...more than enough


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

herd those mountin air ones are good yorky betta than the rhinos.....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See what fucks me off is that the nice people in the R+D department at AMD design graphics chips with a mirror finish for a very good reason.
> 
> View attachment 2796678
> 
> ...


At least its set up so you have access to the chip. Unlike cpu's generally rubbish CPU heatspreaders. Mine was so bad I grabbed the mirror off the wall and some suitable grade sandpapers and lapped mine. No point buying an expensive water block if there's just going to be poor contact.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2013)

I only run my 8 " fan and filter at half speed most of the time and it still does the job even with a room full of psycho, 2 and a half grows out of it so far so should last a while yet, with it hardly ever running on full speed that should help it last too


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> herd those mountin air ones are good yorky betta than the rhinos.....


Thats what I was told too, funny enough that's all the guy sold lol, them and budget ones. In sayin that tho the shop I use usually only stocks quality gear


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

well bloke in shop uses himself sed twice as good as his rhino and ruff same price......


Mastergrow said:


> Thats what I was told too, funny enough that's all the guy sold lol, them and budget ones. In sayin that tho the shop I use usually only stocks quality gear


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I only run my 8 " fan and filter at half speed most of the time and it still does the job even with a room full of psycho, 2 and a half grows out of it so far so should last a while yet, with it hardly ever running on full speed that should help it last too


yeah man my 8 inch filter lasted four years and is still pob ok but I jus changed the set up, but it makes sense and is way cheaper in the long run to run a fat 8 inch........fukin none of this 9 month shit ive got from th 6...and when I changed the filter the smell went so I was happy


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Still not true.
> PC's were doing ALL game genre's including platformer's long before consoles existed.
> (Check the back catalog)
> 
> ...


So in what aaspect are we talking better? I am considering it fROM plain Jane consumers points of view. Not emulators and scripts, the average consumer does not what that, they just want to play their game. We will just have to disagree.

And by racer I mean anything racing, not a car sim, or grid, I also said ssx, I wouldput that in the same category. What did you think of grid 2 btw? I didnget on that well with it, went back to the first one. That was one game I did play online, then everyone started using cheats, then the servers get axed. Such a shame. Is it impossible for them to release a patch offering local hosting without theonline ranking etc.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well bloke in shop uses himself sed twice as good as his rhino and ruff same price......


Thers no way ther twice as good, rhino have a good rep for a reason, I'd say ther both probly as good as each other


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> 1.2 x 2.4 tent, 8 inch intake, 2 x 6 inch outtakes each with its own 60cm 6 inch filter, so that's 2 x 60 cm rhino 6 " carbon filters...more than enough


Over kill in that space and inefficient, like I said it's all about the contact time. 

More and bigger filters with shitloads of air gushing through them is not what you want for proper odor removal, the slower the air passes over the carbon the better.
Then this has to be weighed up against having enough airflow to grow healthy productive plants.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

anyone alse looked at the gavita pro 600?.....was hoping they drop a bit in price......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazing-Gavita-Pro-600-electronic-ballast-90-000-Lumens-giving-8-more-light-/170989007977?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27cfbd3469


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> 1.2 x 2.4 tent, 8 inch intake, 2 x 6 inch outtakes each with its own 60cm 6 inch filter, so that's 2 x 60 cm rhino 6 " carbon filters...more than enough


that's never going to smell, i like all the air exchange.

how many lights in the 8x4?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah man my 8 inch filter lasted four years and is still pob ok but I jus changed the set up, but it makes sense and is way cheaper in the long run to run a fat 8 inch........fukin none of this 9 month shit ive got from th 6...and when I changed the filter the smell went so I was happy


Mines is the spare room m8 with another wall in front of the door, full of acoustic insulation and plasterboard all sealed up, I needed as much stealth as I could get so the big silent (supposed to be anyway) fan and filter was money well spent, can hardly hear a hum from outside the room


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> that's never going to smell, i like all the air exchange.
> 
> how many lights in the 8x4?


there is a breeze in my tent, thanks, replacing the used filter killed the smell...QED yman


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a naked 600w Philips son t vert, a 1000w osram xxl aircooled (3 fan) hood coupled to a 600 w aircooled Philips sont , 2 x 250w cfl and 300w intermittent uvb...on superlumens it about 90w ft in old money


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> So in what aaspect are we talking better? I am considering it fROM plain Jane consumers points of view. Not emulators and scripts, the average consumer does not what that, they just want to play their game. We will just have to disagree.
> 
> And by racer I mean anything racing, not a car sim, or grid, I also said ssx, I wouldput that in the same category. What did you think of grid 2 btw? I didnget on that well with it, went back to the first one. That was one game I did play online, then everyone started using cheats, then the servers get axed. Such a shame. Is it impossible for them to release a patch offering local hosting without theonline ranking etc.


Better as in factually a better piece of equipment with subjective opinion as to preference left aside, this was the point all along.


Grid 2 has slightly tweaked graphics and it runs smoother than the first but the driving physics are not a patch on the first one.

The transition feedback from tarmac, gravel, mud and water don't feel as precise and it takes away from the experience.
Racing is my genre of choice and I can't drive in 2 as good as 1 because the feeling is just not there so I can't push it to the limits.

I can't get the car's within mm's of the apex wall on turns by counting frames as the feedback is just not there to go with it.

It's still a good game but not what it should have been.


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

thats a lot in a 8x4!, it must be decent tent to hold all that weight.

any pics of your setup?


----------



## indikat (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> thats a lot in a 8x4!, it must be decent tent to hold all that weight.
> 
> any pics of your setup?


its a modular tent v strong but took me n mrs 2 evenings to put up initially, cunting thing, bit camera shy but another thread member has seen my set up and wasn't disparaging


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2013)

can u fucking belive my 400 sonT dont work! brand fucking new too,,, just hasent used it for the 31 days ive had id, glad i neevr left feedback yet,,, fucker flipped the livers tonight and having to use some old battered 400 hps thing, fuksake,not happy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone alse looked at the gavita pro 600?.....was hoping they drop a bit in price......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazing-Gavita-Pro-600-electronic-ballast-90-000-Lumens-giving-8-more-light-/170989007977?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27cfbd3469


 thats for them greenpower bulbs innit,

says 90k lumens giving 8% more light, well a nomrla hps gives out 90k so wtf is that about? typo?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> how much did you get? not had it before?


just a tenners,stinkier than cheese by a mile smells stanky lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nachos and home made guacamole.




Munchie food.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

my kind of munchies food.......


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

not much to nibble on like but i'd still be there for puddin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

Phillips master son t green power all the way an extra 2000 lumens yano lmao cant wait timber new set up can't fuckin wait. Gonna have 2 600s and a 250 mh vert. Might even buy them rollers for the lights and that yano go all out.. I'm gonna get a 12' controllable rvk extraction fan on a big dutty rhino and I think that should do lovley a 6" intake or maybe 8" ????? Or controllable 12"? Too many options


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my kind of munchies food.......View attachment 2796841


If you went to munch that all you'd eat is the back of my head lmao hahahahhaha an old bloke said that to me years ago on site had me pissin me self lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

like i said, tidy but i prefer steak and kidney hangouts to a mouses ear, i'm a big lad and all.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

well looked like a nice tidy bit of pussy to me....no big saggy pissflaps lol......id fukin muff and stuff it all day.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2013)

I bet it tastes like peaches and everything lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well looked like a nice tidy bit of pussy to me....no big saggy pissflaps lol......id fukin muff and stuff it all day.....


mmmmmm pissflaps and a big ol' king prawn of a clit to use as a speedball, these days i like them uglyyy, i don't feel so bad then when i do what i do to them.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

im fukin hungry now....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna have me a smoke first make my mint areo taist even betta......cba with the pussy upstairs im 2 tyerd lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;MC-H-mKiUNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC-H-mKiUNM[/video] how i can turn a rapper drake sound like a woman and make his song sound beautifull.........yer im a man of many tallents.......


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nx2vjSJzhJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx2vjSJzhJw[/video]this is the orig..........


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs has just made me coffee and scrambled eggs....hmmmm, got a busy day today earning some money for a change, not much time for sittin around smoking like usual, wat u lot up to today?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> mrs has just made me coffee and scrambled eggs....hmmmm, got a busy day today earning some money for a change, not much time for sittin around smoking like usual, wat u lot up to today?


not a fucking lot mate. waiting on the postie, then go from there av gotta bit of running about to do but should be finished early/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

i'm going to a mates to get on some of them green android pills laters, gonna wake the missus up with some sausage shortly . middle bit i'm thinking shopping and a few beers.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

Gotta love bein unemployed! Yup bongs it is with me bacon....just got milk there and watched all the fucks on their way to work, stressed already lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning lads I'm off.to splash landings today at Alton towers its bad as fuck Lol...then when I get back I'm building a greenhouse round my plants that's gonna be fun


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Green androids what are they e's or somethin


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads I'm off.to splash landings today at Alton towers its bad as fuck Lol...then when I get back I'm building a greenhouse round my plants that's gonna be fun


Lucky bastard!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 30, 2013)

GCSE's: who needs them?

iv been lying on my CV for years and no fuckers ever checked them!

B in maths? I can't even count to B!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nRJI-VTKAQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Nice chilled tune for the morning @ Already.mwahahahahahaha. its good there ain't it lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning bois. Hood is finally coming today between 1 and 2.... Well I fucking hope so for there sake lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Green androids what are they e's or somethin


yeah mate dutch pills, proper shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> GCSE's: who needs them?
> 
> iv been lying on my CV for years and no fuckers ever checked them!
> 
> B in maths? I can't even count to B!


I know.exactly what u mean mate what u learn at school.has got fucknall.to with life there's this young Mac/poet who got a tune about it I'm gonna try n find it now its brilliant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate dutch pills, proper shit


Las pill I had was a Mitsubishi turbo about 8 years ago is was good felt like all my hair was standing up proper food buzz hey don get me 1 how much ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-eVF_G_p-Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Found it spoken word u gotta watch this if u havnt seen it before its bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

There's boat loads of different pills on SR but why get 120/150 mg when you can have 220 lmao I know I could have a gram of Mandy but ill just get greedy n snaffle it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Las pill I had was a Mitsubishi turbo about 8 years ago is was good felt like all my hair was standing up proper food buzz hey don get me 1 how much ?


Bout a fiver give or take. But I ain't knocking kidda. Buy your own. No offence but I don't deal whites. Not for a lotta years.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeh gonna buy 1 coin I think or half a one and make me 1st order fuck it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

Pandora's box just opened again. Enjoy be safe n get wrecked.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Mmmmn, interesting view, I am sure that on many occassions you think, why the hell did I learn how to do "long division", or to "conjugate" a verb (or maybe you didn't learn that). However, if you are in the working ladder school definitely has an effect, because if you don't do well at school, you generally won't get into higher education, which means that unless you lie like spooningbadgers your CV will just get thrown straight into the bin when that executive position requires you to have at least a Graduate degree. So, I am afraid to say that I have to disagree, even if a Mac has said so. But then we all know opinions are like arseholes....



shawnybizzle said:


> I know.exactly what u mean mate what u learn at school.has got fucknall.to with life there's this young Mac/poet who got a tune about it I'm gonna try n find it now its brilliant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

I know what u sayin but just like in that spoken word how we all do the same tests so your not being tested to your own individuality its a tough one but once you've left school.done further education its not what u know its who you know so it still doesn't matter what you've learnt to extent does it ...????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

everyone wants to be scarface these days. lol the self made empire. i was having this convo with someone just yesterday, if you applied half the skills growing and inevitably the dealing that comes with to real legit business you wouldn't need to deal. just gotta jump through a few hoops to get there. them that choose to just deal are fools if you ask me. that's no retirement plan. a number on your back or worse someone disappears you like billy. and he had numerous legit businesses just got greedy. 

here endeth my fuckin soapboxing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

mornin lad, how was the smoke off that gringo then?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

However you get money it all amounts to the same wank: self-absorbed capitalism. 
Work for money is the problem. Not corporate 'fat-cats', not Governments, not bankers; they are the outcome - the idea of 'free-market' buying and selling for personal gain has been incrementally disastrous on human societal development....a RESOURCE based economy has always and will always be the only way. 

This sums up quite a bit on our self-obsessed thinking:


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 30, 2013)

DST said:


> Mmmmn, interesting view, I am sure that on many occassions you think, why the hell did I learn how to do "long division", or to "conjugate" a verb (or maybe you didn't learn that). However, if you are in the working ladder school definitely has an effect, because if you don't do well at school, you generally won't get into higher education, which means that unless you lie like spooningbadgers your CV will just get thrown straight into the bin when that executive position requires you to have at least a Graduate degree. So, I am afraid to say that I have to disagree, even if a Mac has said so. But then we all know opinions are like arseholes....


i lie on my cv because i done shit at the gcse's. it wasnt because i was thick. i just liked going out, getting drunk and generally playing fuck. i think most people where the same. most wish they could go back and do better. i think they should make teens do 2 years minimum wage work before going back and sitting the exams. i bet a shit load more would try harder then. i do think that people can make a good living without having them tho. 

my BB seeds should show sign of sex in the next day or 2. i saw the start of something forming yesterday when i had a look in on them


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know what u sayin but just like in that spoken word how we all do the same tests so your not being tested to your own individuality its a tough one but once you've left school.done further education its not what u know its who you know so it still doesn't matter what you've learnt to extent does it ...????


i had 2 really smart mates in school. both went on to uni. one works as a bar man and the others just got a proffesor job at a uni in germany. he didnt know anyone from there, he didnt even speak german till a few weeks before going over there


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> However you get money it all amounts to the same wank: self-absorbed capitalism.
> Work for money is the problem. Not corporate 'fat-cats', not Governments, not bankers; they are the outcome - the idea of 'free-market' buying and selling for personal gain has been incrementally disastrous on human societal development....a RESOURCE based economy has always and will always be the only way.
> 
> This sums up quite a bit on our self-obsessed thinking:
> View attachment 2797640


couldn't disagree more, trading is our natural state, an example of real capitalism is selling weed, its corporatism and gov who suck us dry


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin lad, how was the smoke off that gringo then?


lovely smoke, stinkier than cheese, smokes like a SSH/cheese/psycho/mango mashup but tolerance to it raised very quickly, had 2 tenners bags over 2 days n barely touching me by the end of the 2nd bag


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> couldn't disagree more, trading is our natural state, an example of real capitalism is selling weed, its corporatism and gov who suck us dry


No problem with trading/bartering, or return of services...it's all resource based. Money is the issue._Trade _only what you can offer, not what you can 'afford'.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

Not quite the same with cheese n cosis then. I never had tolerance for either lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Well just landed at splash landings boys shits bout to get messy....don't worry Rimmer mine should be with you today and its nice n strong


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

Ah fuck it! Fuck society and economics and the lot of them.....I'm high, and plan to get more so!

I suggest everyone does the same damn thing.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Indeed Shawny, life is full of nepotism. I was just talking to my wife about the new University year that has started in Amsterdam. We have about a month of all the stupid posh fukkin twats running around in shirts and ties doing incredibly stupid things to get into the Varsity clubs, whiule the elders of the Clubs (2nd and 3rd year students) look on like they are the Prime Ministers of the country. They have them swimming along canals, standing still looking at buildings for hours on end, 24 hour vows of silence, among a zillion other crap shit. These are the people that will be at the top in the Netherlands, purely because of the fact they are in Alpha fukkin Beta House, or whatever. However there are people like my Mother out there who worked for the Head of Education in Scotland and still I didn't get didly squat business out of her "oh I couldn't do that" she would say when I ask if there was any money I could make while she spent millions building new colleges and schools. lol.

As far as Economic systems are concerned, I trully believe in smaller economies. There is more transparancy, and more important, large corporations do not take every single thing over. Diminishing returns are a bitch and it's something that our society seems to forget. 

And Mrt, practically everyone lies on their CV. I have been in recruitment now for over 13 years and have seen only a few completely 100% accurate resumes. Most people who finish for a company in September, October and don't start work until say January, will always just leave their CV as finished in December. Or will just put a year date, like 2012-2013, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

morning all.....who needs gcse's wen u can grow.............fuk em............


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> No problem with trading/bartering, or return of services...it's all resource based. Money is the issue._Trade _only what you can offer, not what you can 'afford'.


well idealism is good but we have to deal with the reality which is how can I get thru this life, making money oils that process, wish it wernt true but it is. I have just shamelessly made a months wage betting on the fact that war is brewing, wish it wasn't but it is.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

yer shits gonna hit the fan again soon......I rec we got more riots to come.....


indikat said:


> well idealism is good but we have to deal with the reality which is how can I get thru this life, making money oils that process, wish it wernt true but it is. I have just shamelessly made a months wage betting on the fact that war is brewing, wish it wasn't but it is.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

rite notherday shit to do...


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

Idealism is good! That's cool man, war is fine - killing itself is ambiguous. Your ideas of money making are a necessity, and harmful or shameful ways are also consequential of the fact that greed is propagated by the very basis of our understanding of society. 
You are a consequence, not a cause....

As a result of abhorring capitalism (but not judging anyone) and religion - I don't work at all, no wage slavery for me, and I live ascetically out of choice. So I'm judged by my merits and faults not by my affluence.


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer shits gonna hit the fan again soon......I rec we got more riots to come.....


Yup! The 'attitude adjuster' is in the cupboard waiting to go....


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Dog with many heads





Blue Pit





Engineers Dream Dog






Peace, DST


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 30, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again



*


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 30, 2013)

DST said:


> And Mrt, practically everyone lies on their CV. I have been in recruitment now for over 13 years and have seen only a few completely 100% accurate resumes. Most people who finish for a company in September, October and don't start work until say January, will always just leave their CV as finished in December. Or will just put a year date, like 2012-2013, lol.


thats a spot on description of my cv lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

No fairy today


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got back I'm fooked lol.......no fairy Wtf my fairys wank needs a rocket up her arse lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Idealism is good! That's cool man, war is fine - killing itself is ambiguous. Your ideas of money making are a necessity, and harmful or shameful ways are also consequential of the fact that greed is propagated by the very basis of our understanding of society.
> You are a consequence, not a cause....
> 
> As a result of abhorring capitalism (but not judging anyone) and religion - I don't work at all, no wage slavery for me, and I live ascetically out of choice. So I'm judged by my merits and faults not by my affluence.


we are not consequences of society but rather of our own choices and decisions, society is an artificial construct promoted by the power elite to encourage a sense of belonging and therefore defensible by violence, the root of all wars is the concept of a society


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

is anybody on here happy about the world we live in?.
we all know it could be better but is anybody actually of the opinion that human beings are generally good and that the society we live in is just, or even acceptable?.

every day i get out of bed it gets worse, the realisation that we aren't and never will be free. just smoke another joint and bury your head in the sand i say.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Life is made by your decisions of course only one person can run your life but if your talking top end jobs bank managers,doctors ,surgeons sometimes it is who is best at arse licking Lol pure and simple. But as long as your happy who gives a fuck naa mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

4 weeks in i think gonna be some big big colas


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

should be monsters, they look more or less fully formed already, just need to fill out.

what is it?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> we are not consequences of society but rather of our own choices and decisions, society is an artificial construct promoted by the power elite to encourage a sense of belonging and therefore defensible by violence, the root of all wars is the concept of a society


I agree! Apart from society is bound within evolution to happen. Growth to [always] eventual 'failure' - entropy. 
You see this is the bigger argument - we are by our very nature destined to war, as a reaction of self preservation to spacial awareness. It's inherent in almost every animal within the Kingdom (in my understanding a very clear example of divergent evolution) as well as examples of plants. It's a natural reaction.

From Epicurus to Carl Sagan - many philosophers, scientists, existentialists and humanists even have argued the point to be proven: that humans can step away from it through cognitive evolution. I suppose only time will....

Coincidentally Gene Roddenberry thought the same - and thank fuck he did....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

I know mate its the bubba kush funnily enough my lowest yeider on the last crop...but I lolly popped the fuck out of this one litteraly just left the tops gonna doing every time now hard work but worth it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2797741 4 weeks in i think gonna be some big big colas


yeh but thats only a 250ml bottle shawney u twat.. lol,, no skype today then wanker? no?
l;ol

i flipped livers last night, gunna be too big if i dont bollox, now i have a decision do i keep 2 livers and get rid of the bbc or keep both bbc OR keep one of each'? if was physco therd be no choice id keep it but after trying the livers was fucking shit, so i dunno what to do,,,,


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

get rid of that bbc, totally replaceable and in my opinin it's utter shite.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but thats only a 250ml bottle shawney u twat.. lol,, no skype today then wanker? no?
> l;ol
> 
> i flipped livers last night, gunna be too big if i dont bollox, now i have a decision do i keep 2 livers and get rid of the bbc or keep both bbc OR keep one of each'? if was physco therd be no choice id keep it but after trying the livers was fucking shit, so i dunno what to do,,,,


Hahahahaha you know that's a litre bottle lmao ya cheeky cunt.I been at Alton towers aint I I'll pop on Skype later if ya on Cuz me mates on his way round soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> get rid of that bbc, totally replaceable and in my opinin it's utter shite.


 i know mate but they look the shit! i mean its not for me i got 30 4 weeks in flower sumwer else so its no bovva to be eitherway, its just after i got sum livers of sum1 i was less than impressed, ask shwaney he got sum and it was as u say "utter shit"



shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha you know that's a litre bottle lmao ya cheeky cunt.I been at Alton towers aint I I'll pop on Skype later if ya on Cuz me mates on his way round soon


 fuk yeh forgot mate soz,,, yeh giz a nudge later if ya at a loose end and litre bottle my arse 250 more like, i seen your lineup rememeber



now thats a litre bottle lmao

and still cant belive my 400 bulb dident work, not happy using a shitty bulb


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2013)

just placed my 1st order with Breeders Boutique, got some dippy ellsy coming, i cant wait as this will make up for not getting my exo cuts just now, does BB normally send any freebies with orders?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

and the bottle in the pic is topmax so booooooooooom Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2797813 and the bottle in the pic is topmax so booooooooooom Lol


nope fuk u,, know u got the matching 250ml bottle,, LOL

a
nd gary dunno matey, wouldnt order them peronsally, but good luck m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Hahahahahab cheeky fucker fuck off stop being jel lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 30, 2013)

Fucking finally! Can't be fooked setting it up tonight tho I'm shagged lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just placed my 1st order with Breeders Boutique, got some dippy ellsy coming, i cant wait as this will make up for not getting my exo cuts just now, does BB normally send any freebies with orders?


Yes they do m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 30, 2013)

They say " wisdom comes with age " , I know quite a few "stupid" old cunts !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2797828
> Fucking finally! Can't be fooked setting it up tonight tho I'm shagged lol


woohoo,, stop them plants stretching and burning,,, what u doing with your old reflector spoon?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Go on badger same as mine prooooooooooooo


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah gonna have to get rid od my yo yo's and bend the colas on the back 2 pe over jus to fit the fcuckin thing in lol. Fuck all mate. Think iv got 3 euro reflectors now lol u need 1?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeh get the ratchet ones mate there bang on take nuff weight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah gonna have to get rid od my yo yo's and bend the colas on the back 2 pe over jus to fit the fcuckin thing in lol. Fuck all mate. Think iv got 3 euro reflectors now lol u need 1?


 we just hung a 250 floodlight on yoyo;s u know built in blaast n shit, lol held it fine, i had mine on relfectors too spoon, just hang it or hang the yoyos and giv em a tuf if no movemt ul be fine, i use chains with s hooks personally,,,, if u need i got 2 spare lengths for hanging lights, save u 7 qwid,

but yeh i really needa reflector with the wire for my 250 gunna stick it over the mini grow im doing, i may even pull 2o fthe blue dream over and flower em fek it,, they look big enough lol



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh get the ratchet ones mate there bang on take nuff weight


who asked U fukface,, go bak to ya pals,,, u unsocable cunt!


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just placed my 1st order with Breeders Boutique, got some dippy ellsy coming, i cant wait as this will make up for not getting my exo cuts just now, does BB normally send any freebies with orders?


i got 10 black SS free with my last order mate. not sure if you've got to order a certain amount tho. i had 10x dog, smelly cherry and qrazy quake


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

going to be veging 1 mother what light do u recommend just for the 1 plant?....just a t5?


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

if you are looking to take cuttings more often than every 6 weeks a t5 doesn't cut it very well, the penetration is non existent, lower cuttings are puny lil fuckers. a 125w cfl is great for cuttings and a mother.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

bc.................ag...time for bigger pots..... must say I like the ag even tho its been a pain in the ass...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> going to be veging 1 mother what light do u recommend just for the 1 plant?....just a t5?


i got a t4 over 14 only 24 watts but they love it, all about the right specturm it seems, mine have to stay small for 8 weeks so that ligth is ideal for me


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a t4 over 14 only 24 watts but they love it, all about the right specturm it seems, mine have to stay small for 8 weeks so that ligth is ideal for me



wow, it's like you are trying to do the opposite of growing weed man lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

well aint done a mother yet so its why im asking....a t5 or a low watt mh? clfs ....just something good enuff so I can take cuts off her and keep her growing nice and healthy....


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

just thort id throw a pic up of some of the stuff I use....I am going to get a bottle of ripen to add to the collection....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Oi Ice don't make me come over there an slap ya with my donkey dick colas....me and me mate lookin at silk road now I'm.gonna get 2 green androids and 5g of Pakistani hash off Spanishfly any of you dealt with him?? I wanted to order off sum1 else but u gotta have made 5 transactions first proper wank lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

evening all


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

spanishfly wont let you down, i delt with him near 2year now that paki is lovely.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

alrite sae hows the flat coming on


Saerimmner said:


> evening all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oi Ice don't make me come over there an slap ya with my donkey dick colas....me and me mate lookin at silk road now I'm.gonna get 2 green androids and 5g of Pakistani hash off Spanishfly any of you dealt with him?? I wanted to order off sum1 else but u gotta have made 5 transactions first proper wank lol


just buy 5 shitty things then!

and lol ark at you, make sure u got ten ninjas with ya, im more scared of your lass than u , u big willy wufter


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just buy 5 shitty things then!
> 
> and lol ark at you, make sure u got ten ninjas with ya, im more scared of your lass than u , u big willy wufter


scared of bizzle lmao fuck ive eaten bigger steaks than him lololol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

hows triks ice man....aint seing much of ya lately?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> spanishfly wont let you down, i delt with him near 2year now that paki is lovely.


not as nice as his double 00 tho imo.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> alrite sae hows the flat coming on


so so mate, still need to carpet most of the flat as social didnt give us anywhere near enough money to do it, just gotta wait for this inspection to get out the way then its game on.
Also I had an rather kind offer from a member on here to give me the bits I needed to get set up n running n pay em at harvest so I will be asking them to pop down soon so I can start out fitting the cupboard ready for when the inspection is done

Other than that just same shit as normal lol, skint n bored all the time lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just buy 5 shitty things then!
> 
> and lol ark at you, make sure u got ten ninjas with ya, im more scared of your lass than u , u big willy wufter


That's it then the missis is coming to then wiv me 10 ninjas you've fucked it mate lmao [email protected] when u sending that camera mate???and im a little wipper smapper mate 12 stone lean muscle lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not as nice as his double 00 tho imo.


ah the fucking zero zero i haven't had that for over tens years, the first time i went the dam i brought back a lump of that. great all round hash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not as nice as his double 00 tho imo.


Does he do the double 00 then Yeh??


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Does he do the double 00 then Yeh??


yep....................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2013)

just ordered my bubble bags and some 10L air pots off ebay, if any of u are looking for airpots heres a link for some cheap ones in 10l & 24L sizes

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321196312905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-24-Litre-Air-Pots-Big-Plants-Small-Space-Save-/321196313642?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4ac8cacc2a


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

but what u have with any overseas order is the risk of it not making, i wouldn't spend anything on there you cant and aint expecting to lose a lot off noobs are ripped.


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yep....................



is that like that double skunk they are selling down the white man's reggae club?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> is that like that double skunk they are selling down the white man's reggae club?


sorry mate im well lost lol dont like blacks or reggae, the spanishfly double 00 tho bubbles at flame and is top notch.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

u got mail mg


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we just hung a 250 floodlight on yoyo;s u know built in blaast n shit, lol held it fine, i had mine on relfectors too spoon, just hang it or hang the yoyos and giv em a tuf if no movemt ul be fine, i use chains with s hooks personally,,,, if u need i got 2 spare lengths for hanging lights, save u 7 qwid,
> 
> but yeh i really needa reflector with the wire for my 250 gunna stick it over the mini grow im doing, i may even pull 2o fthe blue dream over and flower em fek it,, they look big enough lol
> 
> ...


No I'm jus gettin rid of the yo yo's so I get another couple of inchs height wise lol jus gonna put the hood as high as it will possibly go lol. Ill ship one out beginng of the week for ya ice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hows triks ice man....aint seing much of ya lately?


no mate, cant risk it, u know why................... i just pop on to set shawney right, theiluded fuknut he is bless him.. NO WATA MEEEEEN.?



shawnybizzle said:


> That's it then the missis is coming to then


 oh really? and i thought she was standing funny


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Replied...


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

it was a phoneshop reference, i watched it the other week and it had me in stitches.

i'll have to show you some real hash one day sambo, that imported stuff is good but the flavour of my dry sift is intense and that shit doesn't just bubble a bit, it melts and almost evaporates. it's like the bad terminator in T2.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

rite im of to the fat bastard chip shop then got some repotting to do...catch u later................


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Replied...


and again........


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rite im of to the fat bastard chip shop then got some repotting to do...catch u later................


spam fritters and a deep fried bounty is it jay?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> it was a phoneshop reference, i watched it the other week and it had me in stitches.
> 
> i'll have to show you some real hash one day sambo, that imported stuff is good but the flavour of my dry sift is intense and that shit doesn't just bubble a bit, it melts and almost evaporates. it's like the bad terminator in T2.


im fully aware of the impurities in good grade imported compared to bubble etc but them impurities i dunno weather it be charas,pollen,real goldseal,paki,leb just give it a flavor of nostalgia lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> going to be veging 1 mother what light do u recommend just for the 1 plant?....just a t5?


why are you keeping a mother imc, u can jus clone yer veg plants an ull have another one in 2 weeks, saves all the bother of keepin a mother


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Replied twice m8. What u think of that for quickness lol


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

hows the exo an livers mg?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Replied twice m8. What u think of that for quickness lol


fuck your a bit quick tonight lol read ya email.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> hows the exo an livers mg?


he will fuck em both up mg is a pyscho lover lmao

@indi how was your day? betting on wars, earning doller tut tut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

spoon are we starting week 3 or week 4? fucked if i can remeebr


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 30, 2013)

mail mg.........................


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> spoon are we starting week 3 or week 4? fucked if i can remeebr


3 mate lol. Gonna start pk tomorrow. I'm not bothering with boost or owt. So lets see how it goes lol.


----------



## indikat (Aug 30, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> he will fuck em both up mg is a pyscho lover lmao
> 
> @indi how was your day? betting on wars, earning doller tut tut


ha ha got make paper man, pretty interesting how the markets react to events, the games rigged and u and I know whos rigged it...nuf sed...the price dropped wen they sed they wernt goin in jus yet...seems the markets love a war, shame about all the dead kids about to walk their last days on earth b4 the tommies hit em


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

fish and chips lol


ghb said:


> spam fritters and a deep fried bounty is it jay?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

suppose yer.....


indikat said:


> why are you keeping a mother imc, u can jus clone yer veg plants an ull have another one in 2 weeks, saves all the bother of keepin a mother


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

How do buy coins?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

I wanna make a order but ain't got a fuckin clue how to buy the coins????computer noob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I wanna make a order but ain't got a fuckin clue how to buy the coins????computer noob



https://localbitcoins.com/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

I need full walk through mate thats fuckin my head up


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

balls run out of coco...2 bags wernt cutting it.......few pics.....nice to see me room filling back up.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

aint got a clue? aint got the minerals more like,LMAO


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> hows the exo an livers mg?


Tbh Indi I ain't even seen them yet lol, my m8 picked em up, sorted them out and I don't really wanna see them till ther ready to take my clones off lol. Might get a peek at em when I get home on Friday.

and fuck u newuser, I can grow anything, ur just jealous cos the money people pay me for it lol, but I wwill miss the psycho if I don't get her....which I will....U get my last mail m8, at the bar here so it's hard to keep up


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I need full walk through mate thats fuckin my head up


Click on the buy button, buy coins, transfer to sr wallet, buy drugs.....we know ur a bit slow shawny but come on ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Click on the buy button, buy coins, transfer to sr wallet, buy drugs.....we know ur a bit slow shawny but come on ffs


I thought it was just his Fairy thats slow? lmao (joke)


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I thought it was just his Fairy thats slow? lmao (joke)


lol, no joke about it sae, that's two fairys goin to u that lost ther way. That fairy won't be gettin my address anyway that's for sure


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, no joke about it sae, that's two fairys goin to u that lost ther way. That fairy won't be gettin my address anyway that's for sure


lol, tbh if it dont turn up tomorrow then i may start worrying but i know just how slow royal fail are down this way lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

did send next day before 1? special


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

just fukin about on me mixers atm uploading nother mix to yt......still fuking about with that drake song....will put it ere once on yt....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> did send next day before 1? special


No idea mate you will have to ask him, think it was just standard 1st/2nd clas parcel tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> did send next day before 1? special


When sendin something important, clones or a big bag of weed etc, that's the only way imc


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

yer I send mine next day b4 1


Mastergrow said:


> When sendin something important, clones or a big bag of weed etc, that's the only way imc


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No idea mate you will have to ask him, think it was just standard 1st/2nd clas parcel tho


of course that's all it was, member he's a pikey, ther tight as fuck lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;MgUp5qDq7uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgUp5qDq7uA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]............................enjoy


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

slaking with mixes lately no time....use to mc missis made me take vids of yt tho cos comments of girls lmaooooo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

few lyrics for ya................. sorry sambo didn't understand...u wanna buy me a drink , well of corse u can ill have a stella man ,oh and if not ....oy watch it mate got a pint in me hand.......and I bet I win this jakpot ive put 25 sqid in this scam slot but hey guess what,....get a nother round in quick chop chop......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2013)

Right I've got coins in my wallet how the fuck do I get em on sr ???


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

time to roll me a fat 1..............


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I've got coins in my wallet how the fuck do I get em on sr ???




http://silkroadfordummies.blogspot.co.uk/

http://www.highexistence.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-using-silk-road-the-anonymous-online-drug-market/

http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1ck9ug/to_all_those_obsessing_over_how_to_get_and/


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

fukin woot just realised 7 days till pik up new ride......


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin woot just realised 7 days till pik up new ride......


that day is still a few years away for me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin woot just realised 7 days till pik up new ride......


ok il have ur old one,, if i must


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 30, 2013)

its getting crushed.........cant let no fuka have it....lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> ok il have ur old one,, if i must


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I send mine next day b4 1


its extremely rare for special delivery to not be on time, ive used it hundreds of times and only once was there a fuck up, it got mis sorted went to belfast before it then got to scotland, i trust my stealth so was on the phone saying wheres this parcel??? thats how i no i got mis sorted before ended up at its destination, i could have got me money back but as a cheque in the post, no thanks lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Morning lads thought I'd fucked up last night and lost out on £60 I bought coins then sent them to my sr address they went out but I didn't receive any Lol..but this morning there back in my coin account so phew......thanks for that link Rimmer think i know where in went wrong now u have to click make a deposit don't ya?????


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

Morning all, whats everyone got planned for the day then?

Also @bizzle, is the package coming with the Fairy small enough to go through a letterbox or is it too big to fit???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, whats everyone got planned for the day then?
> 
> Also @bizzle, is the package coming with the Fairy small enough to go through a letterbox or is it too big to fit???


Easy I've gotta build a green house and sorty coins out nuff stress Lol.....ERM not sure it was quite fat but I'm sure they'd be able to squeeze it through...but Yeh it was quite fat might be classed as a parcel???I can't find the receipt for it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy I've gotta build a green house and sorty coins out nuff stress Lol.....ERM not sure it was quite fat but I'm sure they'd be able to squeeze it through...but Yeh it was quite fat might be classed as a parcel???I can't find the receipt for it


Well what kinda ROUGH size was it? Jiffy bag? Envelope? Stuffed 9ft giraffe?


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

lol, got no weed sae?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well what kinda ROUGH size was it? Jiffy bag? Envelope? Stuffed 9ft giraffe?


"Stuffed giraffe " lol a lot


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol, got no weed sae?


I wish some of ya lived near me, u could all av wot ever I had . I'm such a lazy cunting stoner , & post office is 5 mile away, I'm working 14 hour shifts all cunting week, just call in if ya passing. Don't pass for 10 weeks or so yet though, they only just gone in !, I'm down to smoking weetabix & bus tickets agin.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Standard sized jiffy just bulked up a bit


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol, got no weed sae?


lol nah can very rarely afford it these days until i get growing again lol

Only reason im asking bout the size of it is that im sposed to be going with lil un for her 1st ever opticians appointment today at 12 an our postie comes between 11am-3pm so I need to know whether to wait around for him if its too big to go thru letterbox or if its small enough i can go with lil un

You all ok today mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Standard sized jiffy just bulked up a bit


sweet, should go thru easy enough then


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

Traffic warden was just down the bottom of the flats ticketing cars, missed him with an egg by about 10ft from 13 floors up n bout 100yards in distance....bollocks!! Better luck next time hopefully lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Got the hood fitted.... Was a bit of a squeeze tho lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

poor bastard only trying to make a living, you should have thrown a nice note thanking him for all the good he does in the community and maybe invited him to have dinner in yours then shag your misses.


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

temps good spoony? that is one beast of a hood for such a small tent lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> temps good spoony? that is one beast of a hood for such a small tent lol.


Well about the temps.... lol turned it up to 600 and it's running at like 30/31 not ideal but it was running at like 39 when turned up to 600 with my normal reflector. Yeah I'm gonna get a 1.2 tent next grow, think I made a fuck up trying to run all this in a 0.8 tent lmao.


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

fuck that is still hot, do you not vent the heat to anywhere or is it just outside the tent recirculationg? the tent size defo has a lot to do with temps but if you aren't taking the hot air anywhere you could be wasting your time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes ya bastard I've done it I now have .7 of a coin in my account thank fuck for that....time to order some drugs lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> sweet, should go thru easy enough then


Yeh should squeeze through mate i don't know why my things take so long to get to you????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

No the hot air gets vented out a window. I think the problem is the size of the tent. I'm jus gonna buy a 1.2 and use the one I got for veging.


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

i like the sound of this fairy, so jam packed it can barely fit through a letterbox, sounds like it might be worth the wait sae


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No the hot air gets vented out a window. I think the problem is the size of the tent. I'm jus gonna buy a 1.2 and use the one I got for veging.



sounds legit, a constant cycle of the green stuff shall be had.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> i like the sound of this fairy, so jam packed it can barely fit through a letterbox, sounds like it might be worth the wait sae


Hahahahaha its just a nice nug.after all the shit I got I went all out on the packaging Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh should squeeze through mate i don't know why my things take so long to get to you????


No idea mate, think its just the sorting office down this way is always busy being right next to london possibly, might be an idea to ask Royal fail y'know, obviously dont tell em what your sending, try something like " I had to get some important divorce papers returned an it took 3 days blah blah blah etc" did ya send it 1st or 2nd class out of interest?


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No the hot air gets vented out a window. I think the problem is the size of the tent. I'm jus gonna buy a 1.2 and use the one I got for veging.



what size fan and filter? overall length and kinks in the ducting can have an adverse effect on temps, it just seems high for one light.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No idea mate, think its just the sorting office down this way is always busy being right next to london possibly, might be an idea to ask Royal fail y'know, obviously dont tell em what your sending, try something like " I had to get some important divorce papers returned an it took 3 days blah blah blah etc" did ya send it 1st or 2nd class out of interest?


if the parcel is bulky it don't matter if its still under one hundred grams a large first class is not enough, its 3quid plain ol first class if its too bulky for a letter box.


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

he was moaning about it being 3 quid t'other day. should be there by now if it is able to get in a slot.

i went to a sorting office in essex once sae, near bluewater i think, it was like an airport, i suppose a lot goes on in there. easy for things to get delayed etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> he was moaning about it being 3 quid t'other day. should be there by now if it is able to get in a slot.
> 
> i went to a sorting office in essex once sae, near bluewater i think, it was like an airport, i suppose a lot goes on in there. easy for things to get delayed etc


Bluewater is in kent mate, just across the river, theres a big sorting office there, one by lakeside n one in romford so could be at any 1 of the 3 lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No idea mate, think its just the sorting office down this way is always busy being right next to london possibly, might be an idea to ask Royal fail y'know, obviously dont tell em what your sending, try something like " I had to get some important divorce papers returned an it took 3 days blah blah blah etc" did ya send it 1st or 2nd class out of interest?


1st class mate just said it was a small Teddy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if the parcel is bulky it don't matter if its still under one hundred grams a large first class is not enough, its 3quid plain ol first class if its too bulky for a letter box.


Yeh it cost me 3 butty to send so I guess it classed as a parcel ????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Its shawneys sorting office his parcels take ages to land and takes ages to get to him.. Nowt simple with that guy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Here she is look Lol dissin me again hajahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> what size fan and filter? overall length and kinks in the ducting can have an adverse effect on temps, it just seems high for one light.


4'' fan, foot long filter and all together about 1.5m of ducting with 3 bends in it. Could do with a bigger extractor but I'm a bit limited on space as ya kno lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

butterfly's love em Lol  and the beast


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

thats what it is then sb, a 4" fan can cool a 600 but not with a filter attached. a 6" outside the tent would do the job better. how far in 12/12 are you? do you run the lights at night?


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2798888 butterfly's love em Lol


the little worms and caterpillars they lay on your plants love em more lol.

i put up a tent in a mates one time and there was a little "butterfly" floating around, he said nowt about it until after we found a caterpillar munching on a leaf or two.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> thats what it is then sb, a 4" fan can cool a 600 but not with a filter attached. a 6" outside the tent would do the job better. how far in 12/12 are you? do you run the lights at night?


Day 21 from flip mate. Nd no lights on during the day, I kno it would be better to run them at nite but it's jus inconvenient for me atm. I was thinking of getting another fan jus for the light.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Got some biobizz leaf coat it says on bottle ready to use Wtf 6.99 a bottle u know that shits getting diluted lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2798862 View attachment 2798863
> Got the hood fitted.... Was a bit of a squeeze tho lol


how far in are you mate? im about 4 weeks in and want to get a new reflector for the next run and want to see what one to get. i was looking at the aerowing but yours looks quite good 

never mind the how long. ive just caught up lol. whats the light spread like on it mate? thats more a concern to me than temps


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

just pulled up downstairs lol....... lets hope he has gt the Fairy riding shotgun with him lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> just pulled up downstairs lol....... lets hope he has gt the Fairy riding shotgun with him lol
> View attachment 2798945


Nope no fairy again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

WOUNDED Lol Monday then takes the piss Lol that's funny tho that is pics n shit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> WOUNDED Lol Monday then takes the piss Lol that's funny tho that is pics n shit lol


Well lets hope so eh? but realistically if ya sent it 1st class n it aint here in 4days then it prob aint gonna turn up


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Got some biobizz leaf coat it says on bottle ready to use Wtf 6.99 a bottle u know that shits getting diluted lol


Is the leaf coat good man? I hear a lot of mixed reports on Biobizz, but I use their soil and nutes and it's bang on...
Do you use their add-on bloom boosters too?


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 31, 2013)

I want one! Though not for wearing out....just to wear around the house and feel awesome lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> View attachment 2798984View attachment 2798985View attachment 2798986View attachment 2798987View attachment 2798988View attachment 2798989View attachment 2798990
> 
> Hi im 3 weeks from seedlings and in 10 litre pots for about a week or so now, due to space restrictions and lighting any ideas how much longer i should veg for? thanks.


Bit more info needed mate..............how many plants you got? What size growing area? what light you using etc etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well lets hope so eh? but realistically if ya sent it 1st class n it aint here in 4days then it prob aint gonna turn up


Ahhhh it'll come it fuckin better do anyway Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Is the leaf coat good man? I hear a lot of mixed reports on Biobizz, but I use their soil and nutes and it's bang on...
> Do you use their add-on bloom boosters too?


I've not used it yet Lol nut Yeh i got the whole bio range mate first time with em so gonna see what results are like and tbh there looking better vs canna already


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Check my soil grow log out in newbie section mate.


Basically with the size of tent you have I would flip then to flower when they are about 18-20" high from the soil an they should end up about 3-4ft tall from the soil at end of flower

Have a look thru the link below as this member runs the same size tent as you it seems an will give you an idea of how many you can fit in etc

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567323-ghb-doing-strains-justice-one.html


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've not used it yet Lol nut Yeh i got the whole bio range mate first time with em so gonna see what results are like and tbh there looking better vs canna already


Cool...funny I was undecided between Canna and Biobizz, and went with the latter. I'll keep an eye out on your results too man. 
The fuckin BioGrow is lethal stuff lol - spill it and your carpets fucked. Stains wood even! 


@Sae, that's a class link. GHB has some quality grow...I had a nosey on his link before. I salivate regularly at a big tent full of flowerin plants....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Im kinda worried about vegging too long in 10 litre pots especially seeing as there allready bushy lil marys.


Just switch to flower when they are 18-20" above the soil n ya should be fine mate

I vegged some plants 60days in 11L pots n they ended up at over 5ft but still werent rootbound at all


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> how far in are you mate? im about 4 weeks in and want to get a new reflector for the next run and want to see what one to get. i was looking at the aerowing but yours looks quite good
> 
> never mind the how long. ive just caught up lol. whats the light spread like on it mate? thats more a concern to me than temps


3 weeks in mate. Yeah it's a belter, light spread is good on it and at £60 inc delivery it ain't badly priced either. I was gonna get the supernova one but shawny's got a silver star and had only good things to say bout em. I was jus worried on how air tight it was gonna be but it's spot on.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuck me its quiet in here today......anyone would think people have gone out n got jobs or something equally beneficial to society ffs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm on the hunt in my home town for sum quality Charlie lol jus spoke to a guy Nd he said he's got flake for 35 a g.... Pmsl I smell bull shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Cool...funny I was undecided between Canna and Biobizz, and went with the latter. I'll keep an eye out on your results too man.
> The fuckin BioGrow is lethal stuff lol - spill it and your carpets fucked. Stains wood even!
> 
> 
> @Sae, that's a class link. GHB has some quality grow...I had a nosey on his link before. I salivate regularly at a big tent full of flowerin plants....


Yeh I know its really thick and gloopy and stinks but the plants love it I folier fed with the fish mix the other day feckin stunk the room out but again the intended plants seem to love it and no salts left behind gotta be better


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

afternoon all...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> afternoon all...............


Afternoon, hows tricks?


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Basically with the size of tent you have I would flip then to flower when they are about 18-20" high from the soil an they should end up about 3-4ft tall from the soil at end of flower
> 
> Have a look thru the link below as this member runs the same size tent as you it seems an will give you an idea of how many you can fit in etc
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567323-ghb-doing-strains-justice-one.html


ive always found that it depends on the size of the pots ive got them in rather than the veg time. ive done 12/12 from seed, 3 to 5 weeks veg and always end up having to bend the main stalk over because ive run out of room lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Aug 31, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> 3 weeks in mate. Yeah it's a belter, light spread is good on it and at £60 inc delivery it ain't badly priced either. I was gonna get the supernova one but shawny's got a silver star and had only good things to say bout em. I was jus worried on how air tight it was gonna be but it's spot on.


cheers mate. i'd rather get one that others i know have used instead of going off online reviews, you dont know who the fuck has posted most of them lol


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

not to bad....been decorating the motherinlaws .again was ment to go and get some more coco to finish repotting these but cba today.......gonna take 1 ag and 1 bc and keep toping the tops and see the outcome to the ones that have only been toped once.....


Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon, hows tricks?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> not to bad....been decorating the motherinlaws .again was ment to go and get some more coco to finish repotting these but cba today.......gonna take 1 ag and 1 bc and keep toping the tops and see the outcome to the ones that have only been toped once.....


sod that, get it delivered to ya door lol...... http://www.fertilefibre.com/


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

well I got 2 bags and runout lol shld of realised 10 15ltr pots wld need a lot more a lot hotter in me room with that 400mh on with the 400hps had to leave me door open as hit 30


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

nice day for growinweed. The exo is a freak, it has already outgrown the psycho which has 2 weeks head start, im tryin for 8 week exo s and 10 weeks psycho, wish id vegged the p another week tbh, fink im gonna be doin a hardcore 6 week veg wiv mucho abuse, the structure of the plant in flower is near perfect but does benefit from some veg manipulation, they are lovin the home made soil and biobizz, I only use grow and bloom cos I thinks soil ammendements are way cheaper and bttr than fancy non npk "nutes", bttr to get the water temped and pH ed ime than add shizz....its where they make the money on the fancy blind u with bs liquids, and they are always mucho $£, point bein u can grow good weed on cheap shit with npk but u cant grow good weed on expensive nutes with no npk....no way, its just marketing to the credulous imo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

have u tried that ripen indi?....


indikat said:


> nice day for growinweed. The exo is a freak, it has already outgrown the psycho which has 2 weeks head start, im tryin for 8 week exo s and 10 weeks psycho, wish id vegged the p another week tbh, fink im gonna be doin a hardcore 6 week veg wiv mucho abuse, the structure of the plant in flower is near perfect but does benefit from some veg manipulation, they are lovin the home made soil and biobizz, I only use grow and bloom cos I thinks soil ammendements are way cheaper and bttr than fancy non npk "nutes", bttr to get the water temped and pH ed ime than add shizz....its where they make the money on the fancy blind u with bs liquids, and they are always mucho $£, point bein u can grow good weed on cheap shit with npk but u cant grow good weed on expensive nutes with no npk....no way, its just marketing to the credulous imo


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I got 2 bags and runout lol shld of realised 10 15ltr pots wld need a lot more a lot hotter in me room with that 400mh on with the 400hps had to leave me door open as hit 30


u gone air cooled hood yet imc, they only bout 50 kwid and u can ge the plants rite undr them


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

not atm new setup will be commin in the new year this just a quick grow b4 the years out......new setup will prob be 2 hoods lumi 600w ballasts x 2...... 5 inch rvk cooling hoods and 2 4 inch rhinos....with a rvk on each 1....


indikat said:


> u gone air cooled hood yet imc, they only bout 50 kwid and u can ge the plants rite undr them


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> have u tried that ripen indi?....


Ripen is the bollocks, was a bit sceptical but it really does finish the plants off, not organic so not for the purists but I am gonna run wiv it cos it creates a density and good resin, flavour is good to, I like the flavours that bat guano gives, its subtle but highly desirable, and the ripen seems to help with it all, thanks sambo for the rec


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

yer I mean ive got the canna boost as this run ive tried canna range but tbh what ive herd about the boost its a waist of money as biobizz just as good.....but I do fancy getting a bottle of ripen to keep buy me.....I do have the pk too....but yer to what u been saying about the fancy shit cons and what not I think in future im just gonna keep it simple.....biobizz grow bloom ant topmax with maybe ripen......


indikat said:


> Ripen is the bollocks, was a bit sceptical but it really does finish the plants off, not organic so not for the purists but I am gonna run wiv it cos it creates a density and good resin, flavour is good to, I like the flavours that bat guano gives, its subtle but highly desirable, and the ripen seems to help with it all, thanks sambo for the rec


----------



## spooningbadgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you use ripen with pk?


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> not atm new setup will be commin in the new year this just a quick grow b4 the years out......new setup will prob be 2 hoods lumi 600w ballasts x 2...... 5 inch rvk cooling hoods and 2 4 inch rhinos....with a rvk on each 1....


or try this...2 air cooled 600w Philips son t, lumi digi, 1 60 cm 6 inch rhino, one 8 inch extractor fan driving the lot, u talking 1.2 x 1.2?


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

ok every time I use pk 13 14 It looks fuked, my soil is v strong and pk is overkill ....so no more, prefer the organics to flowe and ripen to finish.....don't add anything else wen using ripen parently


----------



## trophycliipp (Aug 31, 2013)

@ Indikat

Thanks for the advice mate. I think my plant is sorting itself out. I flushed the Mrs with loads of filtered plain water and left a few days. I then gave it a 1/4 dose of Phoststrogen 14-10-27 (2.5 Mag-7.5 Sulphur Trioxide). That was a few days ago and I have resisted watering it (looking for a change).

I gave my other lady her first Bio Bizz dose of Bloom, again I started slow and gave a smaller dose.

I hope to see some change in the next week, but I was wondering whether by the pictures you could see any issues. I think its still deficient, but I am going to test the ph tomorrow before I do anything else.

Any advice would be appreciated.

A few other pics here too.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

yer sounds good...already have the 4 inch atm so was just gonna add the 5 inch to cool the hoods....my room just over 7 meter long 7 mtr high and 3 foot wide....as I sed a whyle bak I was on about knokin room down and getting a bigger tent but as u sed why get rid of sommert that already works.....so im thinkin about that one....but I can grow 10 in this room bit of a sqeeze but doable.....and realisticly if I had a bigger tent id add more plants and risk of getting caught with 10 plants n over well its more than a slap on wrist that's why I haven't got a nother tent to veg and have like a turnover every mnth ect...


indikat said:


> or try this...2 air cooled 600w Philips son t, lumi digi, 1 60 cm 6 inch rhino, one 8 inch extractor fan driving the lot, u talking 1.2 x 1.2?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

yer....the canna to me aint been to bad so far.....fingers crossed but ill see wen I get into flower weva to use the pk and boost or switch to topmax ,or bloom and ripen....and yer ill be getting 2 son t 600w


indikat said:


> ok every time I use pk 13 14 It looks fuked, my soil is v strong and pk is overkill ....so no more, prefer the organics to flowe and ripen to finish.....don't add anything else wen using ripen parently


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> @ Indikat
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate. I think my plant is sorting itself out. I flushed the Mrs with loads of filtered plain water and left a few days. I then gave it a 1/4 dose of Phoststrogen 14-10-27 (2.5 Mag-7.5 Sulphur Trioxide). That was a few days ago and I have resisted watering it (looking for a change).View attachment 2799195
> 
> ...


nice lookin plants who jus need a bit more feeding, u see that stripy pattern on the leaves....? need a bit of Mg and it will be all good, don't forget that u still need a bit of biobizz grow in flowering and u cant go wrong wiv a bit o plant magic magnecal. Fill the pots with soil as the roots are the key to big buds imo


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

yer I used the grow last run all the way to the end of harvest.....


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer sounds good...already have the 4 inch atm so was just gonna add the 5 inch to cool the hoods....my room just over 7 meter long 7 mtr high and 3 foot wide....as I sed a whyle bak I was on about knokin room down and getting a bigger tent but as u sed why get rid of sommert that already works.....so im thinkin about that one....but I can grow 10 in this room bit of a sqeeze but doable.....and realisticly if I had a bigger tent id add more plants and risk of getting caught with 10 plants n over well its more than a slap on wrist that's why I haven't got a nother tent to veg and have like a turnover every mnth ect...


7 meters by 1 m is 7 sq meters, u need at least 5 kw lighting


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

lol indi no good saying it like that to me how many kw per sq foot ect lol I don't understand it.....I mean last grow I just used the 2 400w in there and grow wernt 2 bad......pulling oz n half......if I get 2 oz per plant with the 600w id be happy....


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol indi no good saying it like that to me how many kw per sq foot ect lol I don't understand it.....I mean last grow I just used the 2 400w in there and grow wernt 2 bad......pulling oz n half......if I get 2 oz per plant with the 600w id be happy....


a lot of risk and work for 2 oz, best thing to do if u r restricting your light w is to decrease ur space and veg training to max yields, if u got 1200w then restrict ur space to 1m x 1.5 fewer plants more yield, less risk more cash


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

indikat said:


> a lot of risk and work for 2 oz, best thing to do if u r restricting your light w is to decrease ur space and veg training to max yields, if u got 1200w then restrict ur space to 1m x 1.5 fewer plants more yield, less risk more cash


thing to remember about strength of light is this....if you move a light twice the distance you get 1/4 the light, 4 x the distance and u get 1/16 etc, so space and closeness to light is the key wen tryin to optimise yield (intensity of light= 1/distance squared....for the scientists.........inverse-square law)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 31, 2013)

Evening bitches how are we all tonight? got my beer, weed and munchies for the night just about to put kids in bed then it begins


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

it all depends on your belief i suppose of a N def at the end of plants life adding flavor, not only dus the ripen cut out all N it has what ever other shit in it that dus speed things up ive used it for years now with and without on the same strains, some of the best exo ive tasted has been my own grown in soil with organic nutes then all stopped at day 42 and nothing but ripen and water till day 56, that exo is as ready as shes gonna be that method in the quickest amount of time.

2wk veg, 8wk flower, 7-10day dry u can easily fit four in a year.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

but 2wk of no N and yeah they will start to yellow and look like this, them 2exo along with another 7 where vegged for 1wk only under 1200, but still yielded near 3oz a piece.


----------



## indikat (Aug 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it all depends on your belief i suppose of a N def at the end of plants life adding flavor, not only dus the ripen cut out all N it has what ever other shit in it that dus speed things up ive used it for years now with and without on the same strains, some of the best exo ive tasted has been my own grown in soil with organic nutes then all stopped at day 42 and nothing but ripen and water till day 56, that exo is as ready as shes gonna be that method in the quickest amount of time.
> 
> 2wk veg, 8wk flower, 7-10day dry u can easily fit four in a year.


yeah man thanks for that rec its good stuff seems to add a bit o weight too, that exo is a hungry bitch ooooweee they getting supplemented wiv some mineral nutes


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

well yer your rite indi was talking to the missis about that......last few mnths ive been reaserching on how to lst scrog ect fewer plants and can get the same amout of yield as 10........was saying in the new year just to try 2 plants under a 600w a pice monster crop them and see how it goes.......but yer Rambo I like your grow saying 2 week veg and u pulled 3 oz per plant......im still lerning and im taking all the info in trust me lol........


indikat said:


> a lot of risk and work for 2 oz, best thing to do if u r restricting your light w is to decrease ur space and veg training to max yields, if u got 1200w then restrict ur space to 1m x 1.5 fewer plants more yield, less risk more cash


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

u didn't top those or anything Rambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u didn't top those or anything Rambo?


didnt touch them mate that is actually 6 exo and 3 pyscho in the tent, the pyscho even with a 2week ripen still needs that 63days imo but all that was chopped on day 57 after a full 8wks with nothing but ripen and water for the last 2wks, all i did was add some canes bout wk 5 to support the buds.


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> didnt touch them mate that is actually 6 exo and 3 pyscho in the tent, the pyscho even with a 2week ripen still needs that 63days imo but all that was chopped on day 57 after a full 8wks with nothing but ripen and water for the last 2wks, all i did was add some canes bout wk 5 to support the buds.


impressive mate.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer your rite indi was talking to the missis about that......last few mnths ive been reaserching on how to lst scrog ect fewer plants and can get the same amout of yield as 10........was saying in the new year just to try 2 plants under a 600w a pice monster crop them and see how it goes.......but yer Rambo I like your grow saying 2 week veg and u pulled 3 oz per plant......im still lerning and im taking all the info in trust me lol........


At the end of the day mate you can get 2-2.5oz a plant 12/12 from seed if you want or 3oz with a 2 week veg on clones, just depends what method is better for YOU at the end of the day


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

well I fukin want that method lmaoooooooooo


Saerimmner said:


> At the end of the day mate you can get 2-2.5oz a plant 12/12 from seed if you want or 3oz with a 2 week veg on clones, just depends what method is better for YOU at the end of the day


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I fukin want that method lmaoooooooooo


these are 12/12 from seed mate to give you an idea, did 6 plants n averaged 2-2.75oz per plant, plants ended up 3.5ft from the floor when finished


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

very nice mate......so would u guys say your plants gain most of there hight thru flip stretch?....


Saerimmner said:


> these are 12/12 from seed mate to give you an idea, did 6 plants n averaged 2-2.75oz per plant, plants ended up 3.5ft from the floor when finished
> View attachment 2799483View attachment 2799484


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

cos wen I did my bc I flipped wen they was about foot n half and at final harvest was only just over 2 foot.....


imcjayt said:


> very nice mate......so would u guys say your plants gain most of there hight thru flip stretch?....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

yeah but how long do them 12-12 from seed take to even start to show bud 2-3-4wks your still gonna take longer to pull similar weights simple.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> very nice mate......so would u guys say your plants gain most of there hight thru flip stretch?....


TBh mate it is totally strain dependent, some strains hardly stretch at all while some double,triple or quadruple in size during the stretch and transition to flower, generally speaking though the more indica it is the smaller it will stay n less stretch, more sativa it is the taller it gets n more stretch

When i used to run Northern lights (a cut thats been run by my mate continuously since the early 90`s) i used to flip em at 2ft from top of soil n by end of stretch they were 2ft 5inch lol

Mate of mine runs a few different diesel strains an if he flips his at 2ft then they all end up at 5-6ft after stretch


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah but how long do them 12-12 from seed take to even start to show bud 2-3-4wks your still gonna take longer to pull similar weights simple.


yeah its all similar weights at the end of the day but different growing styles for different situations/grow areas/people innit


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

how tall was the exo Rambo..?


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

but yer anyways come the new year think im gonna try the 2 600w in hoods with lumi ballasts 2 4 inch rhinos and iver a 5 or 6 inch to cool the hoods with 2 son t


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its all similar weights at the end of the day but different growing styles for different situations/grow areas/people innit


at the end of the day maybe, but your always taking a wk or 2 longer, meaning over the space of a year almost a grow lost.

different strokes for different folks n all that......


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mate of mine runs a few different diesel strains an if he flips his at 2ft then they all end up at 5-6ft after stretch


What did he pull of it man? A 5/6ft plant would be impressive....

It's interesting - you's talkin of photo's on 12/12 from seed....how long till they fully finish from sprouting?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> What did he pull of it man? A 5/6ft plant would be impressive....
> 
> It's interesting - you's talkin of photo's on 12/12 from seed....how long till they fully finish from sprouting?


he only made that mistake once n he averaged 9-12oz aplant n had to throw 2 plants out to make room for the others lol

An with the photos 12/12FS, i tried it on BlacksourBubble x Caseyband which is a 9 week`ish strain n it took 13 weeks from seed sprouting to harvest and I also did it on some Caliband which was an 8.5-9wk strain an that was done in around 12-13 weeks too so seems to add about 4 weeks onto the whole process but while ya lose a bit of time its very helpful if you have no room for a mother n clones etc

There is a 12/12FS thread on here actually started by one of the old UK thread members Del6666, used to be one of the biggest threads on the site after the UK thread at one point but del got so pissed off having noobs repeat the same questions over n over again he left n went to another site I believe, still a hell of a lot of useful info in the thread though if you get the time to have a read of it


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;0VQ4IY05fe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VQ4IY05fe8&amp;list=TLwImNNJB6HmojpPyQxGjg2U_ FbP-7ybTk[/video]...................


----------



## Already.in.use (Aug 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> he only made that mistake once n he averaged 9-12oz aplant n had to throw 2 plants out to make room for the others lol
> 
> An with the photos 12/12FS, i tried it on BlacksourBubble x Caseyband which is a 9 week`ish strain n it took 13 weeks from seed sprouting to harvest and I also did it on some Caliband which was an 8.5-9wk strain an that was done in around 12-13 weeks too so seems to add about 4 weeks onto the whole process but while ya lose a bit of time its very helpful if you have no room for a mother n clones etc
> 
> There is a 12/12FS thread on here actually started by one of the old UK thread members Del6666, used to be one of the biggest threads on the site after the UK thread at one point but del got so pissed off having noobs repeat the same questions over n over again he left n went to another site I believe, still a hell of a lot of useful info in the thread though if you get the time to have a read of it


Aah noway! That's fuckin nuts....

Cool, I'll search it out. How much do you pull of a plant on average by the by? It's an interesting growin system


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Aah noway! That's fuckin nuts....
> 
> Cool, I'll search it out. How much do you pull of a plant on average by the by? It's an interesting growin system


I averaged 2-2.75oz a plant dry, got about 13-14oz from 6 plants under a 600W HPS


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;ihzbQ0DESVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihzbQ0DESVg&amp;list=TLZy9wpSq8YakIg5eMsbp4x-hnyIkCfuIy[/video].............................


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> [video=youtube;ihzbQ0DESVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihzbQ0DESVg&amp;list=TLZy9wpSq8YakIg5eMsbp4x-hnyIkCfuIy[/video].............................


FUNNY AS FUCK about 4.30 in black girls lips + hoover nuff said!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Aug 31, 2013)

yer man some funny shit on them vines lmaoooooooooo


----------



## MadPotHead (Aug 31, 2013)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


wow thats pretty cheap where im from in uk its around £200 a oz


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrrr , fuck, it's chilly in the valley this morning !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

A steaming cup of Colombians finest & a green one , takes the chill off.


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html


Cheers mate...


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I averaged 2-2.75oz a plant dry, got about 13-14oz from 6 plants under a 600W HPS


That really is a great thread by Del! I've been growing auto's at 18/6 and under a 400w and getting just under 3oz dry. But you've just influenced me to change my whole grow 

12/12 is so much cheaper on electricity....

Oh aye - and I gave up on the short notice drip system as I'm going away for too long. Managed to brow beat a friend to travel a bit and keep them alive for me! The fucker will get a half or an o for it, so he'll be a happy chappy....


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 1, 2013)

Morning all

[video=youtube;Bm2MnkvAqI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm2MnkvAqI0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

aye it's windy as fook up north. i think one more week of decent weather and then summers done. 

so........ it's September & another 2-3 weeks veg then xmas run begins. what's everyone growing?

i'm going to run psychosis, dog and super smelly berry.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

gmorning
all, another boring day in paradise lol fuck i hate sundays so bloody 
boring.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

good point xmas run, im gonna veg em another wk, forgot wnt b able to get another finishd b4 xmas.


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 1, 2013)

It's been fleece weather here for a few weeks now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> That really is a great thread by Del! I've been growing auto's at 18/6 and under a 400w and getting just under 3oz dry. But you've just influenced me to change my whole grow
> 
> 12/12 is so much cheaper on electricity....
> 
> Oh aye - and I gave up on the short notice drip system as I'm going away for too long. Managed to brow beat a friend to travel a bit and keep them alive for me! The fucker will get a half or an o for it, so he'll be a happy chappy....


It is a good growing system if you cant keep a mother or clones but if you can, like newuser said, growing from clones will let you squeeze another grow in over the course of a year so it just depends what works better for you really


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's windy as fook up north. i think one more week of decent weather and then summers done.
> 
> so........ it's September & another 2-3 weeks veg then xmas run begins. what's everyone growing?
> 
> i'm going to run psychosis, dog and super smelly berry.


Well when i can eventually get set up its looking like my first crop is going to be spacebomb and then after that im gonna crack the QQxDOG n QQxLivers ive got here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

i've got last day off blues so am going to a food n beer festival. should be stripping my grow out and sterilising it but naaah. that can wait another day. feels fuckin weird not having plants in the house.


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> It is a good growing system if you cant keep a mother or clones but if you can, like newuser said, growing from clones will let you squeeze another grow in over the course of a year so it just depends what works better for you really


Oh aye...if it takes between 8-10 weeks from seed, then do you plant roughly 2 every 2 weeks to have a perpetual going?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well when i can eventually get set up its looking like my first crop is going to be spacebomb and then after that im gonna crack the QQxDOG n QQxLivers ive got here


psychic i was just wondering about that. i looked at spacebomb and jillybean a while back they both get good reviews. i've got those pips to run out myself soon QQxDog should be a beast and the blues into QQ should be fruity as


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychic i was just wondering about that. i looked at spacebomb and jillybean a while back they both get good reviews. i've got those pips to run out myself soon QQxDog should be a beast and the blues into QQ should be fruity as


Well if/when I get the SB want me to send one with the Fairy for ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

you getting a choccy button like aye? i'm kinda packed schedule wise but why not eh


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you getting a choccy button like aye? i'm kinda packed schedule wise but why not eh



choccy button?????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gmorning
> all, another boring day in paradise lol fuck i hate sundays so bloody
> boring.


Wot u on about sambo! Boring? Derby day! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> choccy button?????


cutting....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Oright lads how's tricks?

Fuck I ant been on in time, missed owt??...lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

Afternoon lads,

Near London attempting my second grow. First grow was in the garden, all got nicked by some fuckers in the dead of the night, ah well. Probably for the best as I had no fucking clue what I was doing, had 6 monsters on the go that were already outgrowing the 6ft garden fence and had only just started going into flower. Would of probably ended up doing a stretch.

In the process of my second grow now, decided to go with some autoflowers in the garden again. Planted seeds 1st of July, they've had all sorts of problems, spider mites, deficiencies, PH issues, over watering etcetera. Lets just say it been a great learning process for me. Reason for autoflowers was size/stealth reasons, my next grow will be inside with photo.

That's my short introduction, I know strangers aren't welcomed with open arms in here, but I'm not a complete dick and hope to stick around, learn a bit and have a laugh while I'm at it.

Anyway, here are my plants, seeds germinated on 1st of July, G13 blueberry auto and some dinafem freebie. Any and all feedback is welcome.

ps. 

Shawnybizzle: Your garden plant looks immense. I would be shitting myself with that in the garden though, the smell when that goes into to flower..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Ello anybody out there????.......



Badly neglected grow fucked a few things up, maxed out on height so shit is burning but still looks to be doin ok chop down next week. 
Got 3 psycho an bb goin in for crimbo


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

looks nice in there pb, i don't think it's been that full for a while mate. full of clone only's is it?i spy a psychosis i think.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> looks nice in there pb, i don't think it's been that full for a while mate. full of clone only's is it?i spy a psychosis i think.


Eyup mate...aye it's psycho, blueberry, psycho front to bk, fuckin love the psycho me mate been way to long since I had some....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

That pic is from 11 days ago lookin abit more swelled now mate, they stretched like fuck an there's shit loads of popcorn shit on um...but defo gunna be a decent chunk a bubble after fuck YEH lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Tell a lie was from last Saturday.....

Is it always this quiet on here nowadays?


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Afternoon lads,
> 
> Near London attempting my second grow. First grow was in the garden, all got nicked by some fuckers in the dead of the night, ah well. Probably for the best as I had no fucking clue what I was doing, had 6 monsters on the go that were already outgrowing the 6ft garden fence and had only just started going into flower. Would of probably ended up doing a stretch.
> 
> ...


thanks for that, ive never seen cannabis like that b4


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

it sunday pukka, may as well be 5:30 in the morning cause everyone is in lala land. give it a few hours and it will be like kings cross in here.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Aye just as I gotta go ffs lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> thanks for that, ive never seen cannabis like that b4


Ouch that bad eh?

Like I said, had quite a few issues. I've been reading a lot over the past few months but with virtually no experience it was never going to be easy. Learned a lot though and hoping my third go will improve. If I get any smoke at all though I will consider it a win. The growing itself has been fun and very relaxing.


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

yes it really does look that bad to us mate, you won't find many decent outdoor grows in the u.k. if you seriously want to smoke some bud start an indoor grow.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

Hanging out me arse.com Lol bruuggghhh feel like shit


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

snap shawny. i had a vindaloo last night, not looking forward to this turtles head that's giving me gip.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Ghb you finished a grow of those blue pits?......herd the smoke is quality mate...


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> yes it really does look that bad to us mate, you won't find many decent outdoor grows in the u.k. if you seriously want to smoke some bud start an indoor grow.


Indoor is next, got all sorts of veg and herbs growing in the garden so I thought I would chuck down some beans and see what I could learn in the process. I've learned a lot, most of it the hard way.

The plan is a 2-3 plant grow with a veg and flower chamber. Find a nice sativa strain I like and get a clone cycle going and hopefully go through life smoking my own grown sticky green.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> snap shawny. i had a vindaloo last night, not looking forward to this turtles head that's giving me gip.


Whhoooo ring sting for u my friend Lol I'm suppose to be going out at 3 don't think its gonna happen


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Indoor is next, got all sorts of veg and herbs growing in the garden so I thought I would chuck down some beans and see what I could learn in the process. I've learned a lot, most of it the hard way.
> 
> The plan is a 2-3 plant grow with a veg and flower chamber. Find a nice sativa strain I like and get a clone cycle going and hopefully go through life smoking my own grown sticky green.



you won't look back once you get started indoor, smoking your own herb is the best feeling ever. it get's you 10 times more stoned than any shit you buy off the street that's for sure.



no pukka mate, not flowered any blue pit yet, i'll be cloning them this week then flowering in 2-3 weeks. have a peep back next month, it shall start getting interesting then.


and shawny man up ffs! sunday is the new friday.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

morning....fanny farters................


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

well afternoon more like............


imcjayt said:


> morning....fanny farters................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Got a couple of rooted blueberry cuts ere goin beggin, gis a shout.....


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

beat me too it jay, it's quarter past 2 ffs!. must have been a heavy night for most on here, time for a brew and a cheesey one i reckon.


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Got a couple of rooted blueberry cuts ere goin beggin, gis a shout.....



what blueberry is it mate, how about some details?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer feeling bit under the weather today...just fed me bitches.........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

best get me ass outside n cut the fukin grass..........hate sundays.......fuk washing the car.....


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> you won't look back once you get started indoor, smoking your own herb is the best feeling ever. it get's you 10 times more stoned than any shit you buy off the street that's for sure.


That's exactly what I'm in it for, cant' be arsed picking up shitty green ranging from 1.4-1.6g and paying 220 on an o. Feel more like nutting my dealers than thanking them. Robbing bastards. 

Same when I'm cooking, love going out into the garden, picking some herbs, cooking my own veg. Just makes it all that bit nicer.

Had a nice morning blowie of the missus, wake and bake with a nice cup of freshly ground coffee, bagels, cream cheese, salmon, cracked black pepper and lemon juice. Now time for a beer, Man U vs Liverpool and then the Arsenal spuds game. Love Sundays.


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

looks like it is gonna piss down here, don't bother lad. 

this was in my recommended for you page on youtube, who am i to argue, the soundtrack to me rolling a joint today

[video=youtube;bvCp-N-9JEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvCp-N-9JEw[/video]


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> That's exactly what I'm in it for, cant' be arsed picking up shitty green ranging from 1.4-1.6g and paying 220 on an o. Feel more like nutting my dealers than thanking them. Robbing bastards.
> 
> Same when I'm cooking, love going out into the garden, picking some herbs, cooking my own veg. Just makes it all that bit nicer.
> 
> Had a nice morning blowie of the missus, wake and bake with a nice cup of freshly ground coffee, bagels, cream cheese, salmon, cracked black pepper and lemon juice. Now time for a beer, Man U vs Liverpool and then the Arsenal spuds game. Love Sundays.



swerve that shitty yid food off, you just had the breakfast of champions ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> what blueberry is it mate, how about some details?


it came from me, i was just given the clone and told it was blueberry??? it stinks, seems like a 9-10wker but i couldnt taste no blueberry, maybe a cure but she deffo does stink.

thats a couple of this ''blueberry'' bout wk 7ish of flower i think.


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

seems a good yeilder what does it taste like if not blueberry though?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> seems a good yeilder what does it taste like if not blueberry though?


i didnt keep that much tbh, and i certainly didnt cure it lol dunno really taste nice enough just not off no blueberrys ive ever eaten lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

doesn't sound like it's for me then, got loads of new stuff to try at the min. i thought it might have been something similar to what the highlanders cave is rocking, he doesn't give out cuts of that i don't think.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> doesn't sound like it's for me then, got loads of new stuff to try at the min. i thought it might have been something similar to what the highlanders cave is rocking, he doesn't give out cuts of that i don't think.


no mate ive already binned her, too fussy and taste just wasnt all that great.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

you lott may as well call this the northerners thread.........

Clubbers in Yorkshire have taken to using dental syringes to inject
Ecstasy directly into their mouths. This dangerous practice is known as 'E bygum' and should be reported immediately......


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

new user, what's happening with your grow atm? you don't have a journal do you? just threads about sand niggers about to cause ww3


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> you lott may as well call this the northerners thread.........
> 
> Clubbers in Yorkshire have taken to using dental syringes to inject
> Ecstasy directly into their mouths. This dangerous practice is known as 'E bygum' and should be reported immediately......



fuckin ell lad is all you can do copy and paste?


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> swerve that shitty yid food off, you just had the breakfast of champions ffs



Oi don't be knocking the bagels! They're the dogs bollocks.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> new user, what's happening with your grow atm? you don't have a journal do you? just threads about sand niggers about to cause ww3


 my grow is doing nice got 4 in 20ltr airpots under just one 600 at the mo, 2 livers and one each of pyscho n exo growing in plagron batmix this run with bio-bizz nutes.

i only opened the one thread about syria in toke n talk ages ago, just think its wrong whats going on there.


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> my grow is doing nice got 4 in 20ltr airpots under just one 600 at the mo, 2 livers and one each of pyscho n exo growing in plagron batmix this run with bio-bizz nutes.
> 
> i only opened the one thread about syria in toke n talk ages ago, just think its wrong whats going on there.


grow sounds nice 4 in 20l under a 600 sounds a very familiar recipe. 

it may seem fucked up to us because we have grow up in a fur lined cell so when we see humans (which are animals) acting like such it shocks us. to them growing up seeing that a life is worthless, it is nothing to go and wipe out the neighbouring villiage because they want a different set of rules to live by.

i strongly recommend everybody here goes and watch a few videos of what is happening around the world and in our own countries. people commiting "atrocities" against their fellow man. religion, money, land and the list goes on, people will always have a "reason" to want to kill each other.

http://bestgore.com

if you get an erection watching you may have problems


----------



## welshwizzard (Sep 1, 2013)

About to throw down 5 Sinmint Cookie Fem, 5 DNA LA Fem and 2 Blimburn Amnesia x Widow fem in a 2.4 x 2 x 1.2 tent with 2 600w lights. Not sure how many to take through to flower yet. Hoing I get a sick pheno from the cookies to clone for motherage.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 1, 2013)

Go on you scousers. Nothing better than seeing united get beat lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, deserved Liverpool win. Sturridge is looking in real good form, him and Suarez paired up front are going to be menacing this season. If Suarez stays, which appears to be the case.
United just don't seem to have that confidence and killer instinct about them they have always had since I was a little one under SAF. I think they're going to suffer this season.

Hoping (praying) that Arsenal stuff the spuds. Squeaky arse time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Old sambo beat me to it ghb I had some thought it was nice a load better then the street shite had some decent strength an reeked just not that tasty smooth tho....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

grass cut...what a beautaaaaa.....girls looking nearly as good as me......so yer all good....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

Any1 else having trouble getting on the sr ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any1 else having trouble getting on the sr ?


its been playing up most the day, does quite often tbh.

u can get on tho, im signed in.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahh I'm.on now and check me ting out all by self hanging out me arse nuff stress wind blowing me sheeting as .trying to staple it down feckin ell almost mission impossible Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

looks like a crime scene...


shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh I'm.on now and check me ting outView attachment 2800461 all by self hanging out me arse nuff stress wind blowing me sheeting as .trying to staple it down feckin ell almost mission impossible Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

Just saw this on another thread, wondered how long karma would take to come around n bite him in the arse, anyone remember when he was ripping people off left right n centre on here?

* MANILA, Philippines &#8211; Bureau of Immigration agents have arrested a Briton wanted for drug trafficking in the United States, acting Immigration Commissioner Siegfred Mison said Saturday.

Mison said Gypsy Nirvana, 53, was apprehended after the US Embassy sought his arrest for allegedly manufacturing, exporting, and importing marijuana, and money laundering.

&#8220;There will be no letup in the BI&#8217;s campaign to catch foreign fugitives who are hiding in the country to evade prosecution for their crimes,&#8221; Mison said in a statement.

He said Nirvana, who is now detained at the BI detention center in Bicutan, Taguig City was arrested on August 27 at the Subic Freeport in Olongapo.

Mison added that a US district court in Maine had issued a warrant for Nirvana&#8217;s arrest after he was indicted on multiple counts of narcotics trafficking and money laundering.

The BI chief described the Briton as a high-profile fugitive, adding that a team of US marshals was expected to fetch him in Manila after the BI Board of Commissioners issues an order for his summary deportation.

For several years, the suspect profited hugely from his UK-based a marijuana seed auction business, which catered mostly to American customers who transacted with him either via the Internet or by mail and money wire transfers, Mison said.

He added that the racket was uncovered only after several informants, who were Nirvana&#8217;s former associates, tipped US authorities about his activities.

On July 11, 2011, customs agents at the Boston Logan International Airport in Maine intercepted a UK-bound shipment of marijuana seeds that were allegedly purchased by Nirvana, Mison said.

The incident resulted in raids by US Drug Enforcement Agency agents on several marijuana plantations in Maine and the arrest of suspects who exposed and detailed the extent of the Briton&#8217;s marijuana business, he added.

Mison said Nirvana was later indicted for conspiracy to manufacture, distribute and possess with intent to distribute marijuana; conspiracy to import marijuana; and conspiracy; and conspiracy to export marijuana from the US to England.

I do wonder why this story does not mention his real name which is not Gypsy Nirvana he stole that name from his former wife's Tatoo shop.

The moral of this story if you shit on everyone you meet you may have to shit in a whole one day.

Sub

http://globalnation.inquirer.net/846...#ixzz2degAQ44n​ 
*


----------



## iiKode (Sep 1, 2013)

shawn ur neighbor is gonna be like wtf


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a big believer in "what goes around,comes around",dont fuck with karma !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

Convinced my neighbour to move his shit out of his shed,into attic , & get a filter, & shut his fucking cake hole !,feel slightly more at ease .


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer if he gets away with finishing that outdoor grow he gonna be 1 lucky lad lol.....


iiKode said:


> shawn ur neighbor is gonna be like wtf


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

ive wanted to do a bit in me loft aswell prob just veg but always worrid about the helecopters n shit.......detecting heat sorce


bazoomer said:


> Convinced my neighbour to move his shit out of his shed,into attic , & get a filter, & shut his fucking cake hole !,feel slightly more at ease .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive wanted to do a bit in me loft aswell prob just veg but always worrid about the helecopters n shit.......detecting heat sorce


I did it for years m8, no bother, mind u , me arse did 10p ,1p on a few occasions when the cop chopper hovered over head looking for baddies or what not , pharrrrrp


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

I've asked me neighbour if he's alright with it if not I'll chop em down I said. he says he alright with it but it I'm not sure bout it all now


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've asked me neighbour if he's alright with it if not I'll chop em down I said. he says he alright with it but it I'm not sure bout it all now


What u making Shawny ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've asked me neighbour if he's alright with it if not I'll chop em down I said. he says he alright with it but it I'm not sure bout it all now


you gotta think mate that fing is about to double poss triple in size, yeah your neighbor may be cool with but that monster full of bud you will be smelling from a fair distance, and that could cause all sorts of ag.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

The plants Lol I was umming and arring whether to chop em down just getting a bit para


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha Shawn, hardly fucking inconspicuous mate xD


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

I've had 2 cakes, nearly choked my cock off trying to get em down !, filthy , dirty, stinking canna cakes ! I'm up for work at 3.30, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 1, 2013)

Love getting 1 over on the yids. You can't buy class, North London is RED!


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've asked me neighbour if he's alright with it if not I'll chop em down I said. he says he alright with it but it I'm not sure bout it all now


this will prob b the most exciting news in his day...we think nuffin of 50 plants so think 1 outside is no bovver.....not to joe normal he will get pissed and tell ......only his best mate..yeh...rite..oi tha geezer nex door got a wacky baccy plant, they wont say oh its only the one, BET HES GOT LOTS GROWIN INSIDE, tha cunt bet hees minted......human fukin nature


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've had 2 cakes, nearly choked my cock off trying to get em down !, filthy , dirty, stinking canna cakes ! I'm up for work at 3.30, I'm not looking forward to it.


i carnt eat it anymore have got a freezer full of edibles, but none of lemon cake couldn't find none at them time, i did try eat one of the choc cakes but gagged and almost spewed lol lemon cake is the answer tho hides the flavour best.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

I know u lot are making me worse now fuck off


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

@New, new growth on the Exo m8, IT LIVES !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

well u kno what they say.......if in doubt ..pull it out lol


shawnybizzle said:


> I know u lot are making me worse now fuck off


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt eat it anymore have got a freezer full of edibles, but none of lemon cake couldn't find none at them time, i did try eat one of the choc cakes but gagged and almost spewed lol lemon cake is the answer tho hides the flavour best.


Hahaha,, my throat is sore from gaging m8 , feels like I've had a night out with George Michel ! Fuck I'm stoned awf me tits though !


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @New, new growth on the Exo m8, IT LIVES !


u runnin exo now baz, u got the livers and psycho?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

What u rekon then chop em down???? I said he wants a sthil saw son if inhet him one of them I think he'll be sound


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

I want a psy and livers


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

up 2 u lad if u can trust him


shawnybizzle said:


> What u rekon then chop em down???? I said he wants a sthil saw son if inhet him one of them I think he'll be sound


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

woot just won me a nother 6800 hd graphics card off bay....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

6870........


imcjayt said:


> woot just won me a nother 6800 hd graphics card off bay....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> u runnin exo now baz, u got the livers and psycho?


Evening Indi, yes m8, I got a couple on the go now, not got the livers or psycho yet , hope you're well, those 2 cheesequake are coming on nice m8.


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Indi, yes m8, I got a couple on the go now, not got the livers or psycho yet , hope you're well, those 2 cheesequake are coming on nice m8.


the cheesquake is a 10 oz er needs a fukin cure like no other, great to grow and proper dense


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

at baz and imc, pm me if ya want some veg plants, u no wat I got


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

aint got the room atm maxed out till December.....


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aint got the room atm maxed out till December.....


bin em......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

your having a giraffe......


indikat said:


> bin em......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

gonna watch xfactor fukit.....


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> your having a giraffe......


I ve jus binned 3 trainwreck fem, 2 x soma amnesia haze, 2 x very popular plant that I don't rate......these are all A* wat u not wanna bin man, seed genetic don't come much bttr than that, still don't compare to exo....or psycho, but exo is the money crop from wat I can see


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

many prefer the pyschosis as it dus have that fruity twist isnt just all cheese and is also a yielder, aint just my opinion but yes the exo is the cash cropper of the 3 clone onlys in question.


----------



## indikat (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> many prefer the pyschosis as it dus have that fruity twist isnt just all cheese and is also a yielder, aint just my opinion but yes the exo is the cash cropper of the 3 clone onlys in question.


finding the psychosis to be hungry but the exo is mad, needing the minerals to support the freaky growth, at 10 days flower it has outgrown the psycho at 24 days


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

indikat said:


> at baz and imc, pm me if ya want some veg plants, u no wat I got


Can't pm Indi, on the iPhone , would love the psycho & a liver , I remember the cheese q off u was very dence, biscuit base taste, hoping bat mix will bring out taste.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

and thats mine and manys point, it grows faster and finishes quicker, i dont deny the pyscho is the better of the two to smoke but the moneys in the exo, always has been.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

well what a crok of shit that was...


imcjayt said:


> gonna watch xfactor fukit.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

well yer u aint gonna comp to psy and livers and exo.....but round my ends its cheese that sells.....don't mata what it is or how good....goes for all the same price....it being bc big bhudda ,exo or what not lol.....all goes 180 to 200.....


indikat said:


> I ve jus binned 3 trainwreck fem, 2 x soma amnesia haze, 2 x very popular plant that I don't rate......these are all A* wat u not wanna bin man, seed genetic don't come much bttr than that, still don't compare to exo....or psycho, but exo is the money crop from wat I can see


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

im still amazed u admitted to going to watch it imc lol i can just picture this monster sted head crying at a subo classic lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

monsta lmao ...I wish.....im not that big.....think ppl pic ppl on steds as being like the hulk.....yer if u abuse them for like 15 years lol.....ahh the missis wanted to watch it...it is sunday n fuk all alse to do....the fukin screw on there was ok tho...


newuserlol said:


> im still amazed u admitted to going to watch it imc lol i can just picture this monster sted head crying at a subo classic lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/speed-week-tg-cuts-the-grass-2013-08-16


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

bizzle you got some bolloxs mate! and ya neighbour knows?! if i were you id take some BIG cuts, like 1ft long so soon as they root you can bud em.

then id leave bits of it on the ground and ask the neighbour if hes seen anyone jumping fences cause some ones nicked ya weed plant and its the only one you had, then id go on how that lifestyle may not be for you if this is what happens.

with a bit of luck hell walk away thinking silly bugger, i knew it would get nicked!! 

i think your asking for trouble man, and im sure most on here know 12ft by 8ft and waking up to ya mate shitting next to ya head aint fun!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer u aint gonna comp to psy and livers and exo.....but round my ends its cheese that sells.....don't mata what it is or how good....goes for all the same price....it being bc big bhudda ,exo or what not lol.....all goes 180 to 200.....


WTF round here if your lucky enough to find lems/cheese 260-280 per oz......1.4 a score


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

thats london for ya lemon, im frm e london, newham. aint been back to that shithole for a while tho, but mates rates round them parts are tenner a g lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> bizzle you got some bolloxs mate! and ya neighbour knows?! if i were you id take some BIG cuts, like 1ft long so soon as they root you can bud em.
> 
> then id leave bits of it on the ground and ask the neighbour if hes seen anyone jumping fences cause some ones nicked ya weed plant and its the only one you had, then id go on how that lifestyle may not be for you if this is what happens.
> 
> ...


Yeh was thinking of taking a big cut off em then just chop em down I'm proper on a para now doiny head in I don't wanna risk my op for 2 outdoors that might not even make it through the next couple of months


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> WTF round here if your lucky enough to find lems/cheese 260-280 per oz......1.4 a score


180-240 round here IF you can actually find someone that will sell in ozs which is very rare


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

Might do it now!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

Poor Shawny , oh to be young again. . . Nn all


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Round here u could find Ozs at 200, but the weed would usuall be wank, good stuff is always around 300, and that's if people are willing to part with it in Ozs but there's still people willing to buy in bags and pay well over the odds...and plenty of them too


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> might do it now!!!


nnoooooooo!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

that's 1 gone gonna take cuts off the other 2morra and then chop her 2morra night I'm fuckin gutted like but I've gotta do it......


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2800754 that's 1 gone gonna take cuts off the other 2morra and then chop her 2morra night I'm fuckin gutted like but I've gotta do it......


Gutted but gotta be done, not too long ago I had to cut 2 exo 4 psycho and 2 blueberry that wer bout 2-3 weeks in flower...and an auto 5-6 weeks in flower....better safe than sorry


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer....and its who u can sell to u can trust....I got 1 man and will be him only good mate for many years 180 to 200 a oz carnt realy grumble to get it shifted quick.....cheese n shit always seems to be more exp London ways......midlands bit cheeper...


Saerimmner said:


> 180-240 round here IF you can actually find someone that will sell in ozs which is very rare


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

maybe if had some big bushes ect round it so didn't stand out.......ah well bro u had a go and....think we all kno it wld of been a monsta...take me hat off to ya...


Mastergrow said:


> Gutted but gotta be done, not too long ago I had to cut 2 exo 4 psycho and 2 blueberry that wer bout 2-3 weeks in flower...and an auto 5-6 weeks in flower....better safe than sorry


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

u made the right decision bizzle, painfull yes. but the right move. Fuckin lovely outdoor tho bizzle one of the best i seen on riu for a uk outdoor, would have loved to have seen that late in flower.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer have to agree...nice 1 lad.......


newuserlol said:


> u made the right decision bizzle, painfull yes. but the right move. Fuckin lovely outdoor tho bizzle one of the best i seen on riu for a uk outdoor, would have loved to have seen that late in flower.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree mate, not worth risking ur grow for a couple of outdoors. Once ya get caught ur address will be hot and no more growing for bizzle.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

Cheers lads made me feel a bit better too risky man too fuckin risky (


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

hope this makes u feel betta......a big bushy pussy from the 80s lollllllllll......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

remind u of your big bush....


imcjayt said:


> hope this makes u feel betta......a big bushy pussy from the 80s lollllllllll......View attachment 2800775


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

@ IMC hahahahaha Yeh now that is a bush Lol I've got a good wallpaper of em so that do me Lol gutted tho but like u all say not worth the risk for something that might not even make it


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

I bet rambos having a right good old tug to that pic.........yll go blind lad....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2013)

that's what I have to remind me


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

il have a tug to most online vag pics imc, even them hairy ones, sumtimes can get abit rough with the furballs but what can i say i just love pussy lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dirty boy......


newuserlol said:


> il have a tug to most online vag pics imc, even them hairy ones, sumtimes can get abit rough with the furballs but what can i say i just love pussy lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

no not dirty at all, its them birds that let u fuck em up the arse then piss in there face that are dirty, nasty girls! lol although it usually easier doing the pissing first, can b a cunt to piss after u just come......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not dirty at all, its them birds that let u fuck em up the arse then piss in there face that are dirty, nasty girls! lol although it usually easier doing the pissing first, can b a cunt to piss after u just come......


Fuck off. Ur as kinky as baz lool


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2800787 that's what I have to remind me


put it between the pages of a book n it will preserve it for ya lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

my dad would say that to me for many a yr, just another page in the book of life lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

well I want a page in my book containing a 3 sum with 2 lesbians.....think that page got ripped out tho....


newuserlol said:


> my dad would say that to me for many a yr, just another page in the book of life lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

lol imc.....fuck man thank fuck ive never seen a pussy like that, it made me feel ill!

bizzle you still gotta convince the next door that was your only one!....otherwise as said earlier "if hes growing outside whats inside" still having truble understanding why you told next door, loose lips n all that....speaking of loose lips that pick urrrrgggghhhhhh!!

loooool newuser knows the score, its norm the rave,garage etc birds that go that way.....n its even harder when youve necked 4 viagras and drunk voddy redbull all nite.

p.s if you didnt know a can of redbull can prolong the effects....2+cans and your pissing on the celling all night!!! lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

also has anyone ever tried the leaf in a book idea?i wouldnt mind if it works!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I want a page in my book containing a 3 sum with 2 lesbians.....think that page got ripped out tho....


I think i got your page n most of the other members pages in here then lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

rimmer you live in essex mate, id be surprised if you hadnt......

anyone noticed yorkstars gone missing since that programme "educating yorkshire" came on??!! (jks)


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I think i got your page n most of the other members pages in here then lmao


me too but seconds again is always fun, that u carnt deny, would rather have space to weed to grow than lesbo pussy on tap sorry but thats easy money isnt that isnt so easy..............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer you live in essex mate, id be surprised if you hadnt......
> 
> anyone noticed yorkstars gone missing since that programme "educating yorkshire" came on??!! (jks)


yman is from the north and nos alot more than u do about growing simple..........


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yman is from the north and nos alot more than u do about growing simple..........


chillllll new user it was only the other day you were saying how up his arse i was!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> chillllll new user it was only the other day you were saying how up his arse i was!!!


u are up ya up own arse and your a no it all twat, but im feeling polite tonight..............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry i got me keyboard warrior keyboard out now whats next a straightener outside a pub in pakiville...............


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

only if ya bring ya keyboard so i can ram it up your arse while i eat my vindaloo!

[video=youtube;VxvjYE39MTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxvjYE39MTQ[/video]

get me blaaaaaad!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

just aslong as the straightener is in bricklane spit in your curryville.............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

lmfaoooooooooooooo that was good for u lemon...


Lemon king said:


> rimmer you live in essex mate, id be surprised if you hadnt......
> 
> anyone noticed yorkstars gone missing since that programme "educating yorkshire" came on??!! (jks)


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer lad I want a bigger house sed to the missis need a extra bedroom..........


newuserlol said:


> me too but seconds again is always fun, that u carnt deny, would rather have space to weed to grow than lesbo pussy on tap sorry but thats easy money isnt that isnt so easy..............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

yman may be a twat at times but he could grow most of you out game given the chance, it location,location,location with this game..........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

and the fukin xtra bedroom aint for a nother fuking rugrat iver.....


imcjayt said:


> yer lad I want a bigger house sed to the missis need a extra bedroom..........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

and i aint ya blud or bruv or your fucking cuz............


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2013)

night all 
10fucking characters ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

wogwan bredbin...........don't u just fukin hate it wen white ppl act and talk like blaks.....that's 1 thing that fukssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me off


newuserlol said:


> and i aint ya blud or bruv or your fucking cuz............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

night sae...................... ten characters easy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wogwan bredbin...........don't u just fukin hate it wen white ppl act and talk like blaks.....that's 1 thing that fukssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me off


well ill fuck you off too then cuz or should i call you blood, speak like a wigga round me and your be told i dont give a fuck how many steds you take, we all bleed..........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

fukin white boy sucking his teeth...that's a insult......they wld be down his throat lol......u wanna be black.......smak.....there u go nice blak eye to start u off lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

lmfaoooooooooooooo...oy cunt it was a joke


newuserlol said:


> well ill fuck you off too then cuz or should i call you blood, speak like a wigga round me and your be told i dont give a fuck how many steds you take, we all bleed..........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

read up.....nobed lol


imcjayt said:


> lmfaoooooooooooooo...oy cunt it was a joke


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmfaoooooooooooooo...oy cunt it was a joke


you never no with me lol but i dont like wiggas and thats the truth............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

I fukin hate wiggers that's why I was taking the piss.......


newuserlol said:


> you never no with me lol but i dont like wiggas and thats the truth............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I fukin hate wiggers that's why I was taking the piss.......


and thats why im obviously reading wrong, i thought u was abit above that imc, my apologies.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

my missis x he is 1 has to pik his daughter up from mine every other sat cort order he wont even come up me drive....told him if he dose ill cut his throat...act like a fukin wigga first time I met him I had the cunt over his bonnet rount throat n told him got 3 sec to get in his car n fuk off lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;_OXe83uDIn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OXe83uDIn8[/video]

other then a job what cant new user give a blk man.........blk eye n a fat lip!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

fuk me lad.....I did have to think.....that u obv red wrong and u shld kno im no fukin wigga fan......lol only time I fukin bleed is end of me knukles wen there teeth down there throat lmaooooo


newuserlol said:


> and thats why im obviously reading wrong, i thought u was abit above that imc, my apologies.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I fukin hate wiggers that's why I was taking the piss.......


this is who imc really is

[video=youtube;kWcz_7jk1u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWcz_7jk1u0[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> [video=youtube;_OXe83uDIn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OXe83uDIn8[/video]
> 
> other then a job what cant new user give a blk man.........blk eye n a fat lip!!!


i wouldnt even eat in that shithole, none of its pakistani or indiain it all run by Bangladeshi gangs round them parts.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

pakis,wiggas,bricklane which i will add has been renamed in recent years to some fucking paki name im winding myself up now, gonna have a joint.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

i used to live in a hostel there, me n my pals ran into the "bangla town boys" they ran the other way!

they was good times!!

n just to make your day all the road names sign posts etc are now in bengooli......wotcha ging-gang-goo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

85 million and 300k a week the welsh fanny took 5 yr to settle into east London good luck Madrid you mugs.........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

hold on....got to get into me wigga style...........fam trus u wldnt wanna kno who I realy am.....ya get we....


Lemon king said:


> this is who imc really is
> 
> [video=youtube;kWcz_7jk1u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWcz_7jk1u0[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i used to live in a hostel there, me n my pals ran into the "bangla town boys" they ran the other way!
> 
> they was good times!!


im shore u did lemon on a internet forum but i actually no the area them boys would chop u you up and not fink twice about it...........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer time to have one meself...


newuserlol said:


> pakis,wiggas,bricklane which i will add has been renamed in recent years to some fucking paki name im winding myself up now, gonna have a joint.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im shore u did lemon on a internet forum but i actually no the area them boys would chop u you up and not fink twice about it...........


paki bashings the number sport ere mate gets more coverage then the footy.....i wish i could live out in the sticks like you were the scariest thing about is your women!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

lol sounds rite to me only fuka who scears me is me missis.....she wld cut me throat in me sleep if crossed her lmao........I mean realerty of it who the fuks hard these days?......on there own........not many.......dow mess with me I kno so and so......or my crew will get u.......fuk the crews and who ya kno lol........ill fight any man on his own toe to tow.....


Lemon king said:


> paki bashings the number sport ere mate gets more coverage then the footy.....i wish i could live out in the sticks like you were the scariest thing about is your women!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

paki bashing in tower hamlets good luck your get your throat cut, u chat shite sorry but true simple fact is the pakis well more the Bangladeshis run that area, so once again are u a paki or not lol ????


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

who evenbothers to fight anymore, esp when youve got a keyboard that is


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> paki bashing in tower hamlets good luck your get your throat cut, u chat shite sorry but true simple fact is the pakis well more the Bangladeshis run that area, so once again are u a paki or not lol ????


considering i walk around these mentioned areas everyday, i will tell you

from stepney to aldgate is PURE paki, whitechapel market says it all.

but dont get it twisted mate, bethnal, bow, mile end, were still holding on but these are the jamo areas.

and yes paki bashing in tower hamlets, im not sure if you know the areas as well as you say you do, i can certainly tell ya growing up and living in London town is no walk in the park, unless its viki......lol

and as for me being a paki.....hup hup ding ding everybody singh singh.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

violence solves nothing, just brings more ag.

but dont be telling someone who knows the area u go paki-bashing theres no bashing against 20-30 of them with knifes in them areas of london, if you was even white which i doubt lmao

burdett road, limehouse rd bullshit no white man runs them areas..............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

me lol......suppose cld bash me kebord over someones head 2 mite come in use...


Lemon king said:


> who evenbothers to fight anymore, esp when youve got a keyboard that is


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

im born forest gate,lived c twn,plaistow n stratford like u love me long time lol i no the areas...........

chuck in some eastham and a long time on the barking road pure class me lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

id rather bite a fukin chunk out there face first tho lol......


imcjayt said:


> me lol......suppose cld bash me kebord over someones head 2 mite come in use...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

i shit burdett road mate.....limehouse cannals always have a paki or two floating down em!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

one thing that fuks me off bout pakis is....come over here build there fukin temples cos of relig....but wld we be aloud to build a church of England in Pakistan.........wld we fuk....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

yer mix in with the rest of the rats down there lol


Lemon king said:


> i shit burdett road mate.....limehouse cannals always have a paki or two floating down em!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i shit burdett road mate.....limehouse cannals always have a paki or two floating down em!


u also offer it out online i say no more...... this pollen is fucking strong whats the country become when no one trust hash because of soap bar???

sleepy time for me.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

the only good fukin thing that's come out of a paki in my eyes is that I can get me a fukin loaf of bread on a sunday.......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im born forest gate,lived c twn,plaistow n stratford like u love me long time lol i no the areas...........
> 
> chuck in some eastham and a long time on the barking road pure class me lmao


Eastham and you call me a paki......strattys dead mate ever since they moved everyone out for olympics, forest gate home of the green gate gang and PURE TAI weed from all the jamos. plaistows ok cause of terry sphinx at the westham boxing club. and as for canning town hahahahahaahaahaha wannabe cockneys....

[video=youtube;6G2G2AeBS80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G2G2AeBS80[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the only good fukin thing that's come out of a paki in my eyes is that I can get me a fukin loaf of bread on a sunday.......


or ice cubes on xmas n boxing day ffs imc have some empathy for us vodka drinkers lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Eastham and you call me a paki......strattys dead mate ever since they moved everyone out for olympics, forest gate home of the green gate gang and PURE TAI weed from all the jamos. plaistows ok cause of terry sphinx at the westham boxing club. and as for canning town hahahahahaahaahaha wannabe cockneys....
> 
> [video=youtube;6G2G2AeBS80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G2G2AeBS80[/video]



good job i now live in buckinghamshire just call me sir newuserlol the 2nd lmao, your a mockney pal either that or a wigga............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;xnzIOqGN6y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnzIOqGN6y4[/video]..............................


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

Mockney!!!! wtf if you was ere new user....

buckinghamshire eh still spending mummy n daddies money even tough your pushing 40, lol

[video=youtube;nEsZHMDQguE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEsZHMDQguE[/video]

^^i think that says it all, now hop into bed mummies taking you corduroy shopping in the morning loooool


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;lZE820J5g8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZE820J5g8I[/video]

these are the locals


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 1, 2013)

fuck i wished lemon the silly cunts still live down your ends lol im only aving a windup anyway ya twat, just wish they would open there eyes to what london and suburbs have become??? not white man land anyway, and thats not even being racist have you seen green street on a sat morn these days??? or walked alone early hours down the barking road simple fact is your in some of the most dangerous areas of the country.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

I know you are mate lol i am too....and ive got 2 step kids 2 of me own and another on the way....its far from whiteman land all the oldschool live in essex or by the sea, cause everyone knows blks cant swim!! lol 

all joking aside i have a fair few freinds that never made 21 thats not bigging it up, in fact the opposite, what a waste of life, it really is everyman for himself here hence gangs are so popular saftey in numbers lol....

no one wants to walk around face all screwed up 24/7 but the fact is as you say its so hostile here if you aint like them your there target.

the areas aint that big either i know allot of the "gun slingers" in that last vid or there mums n dads....i put gunslingers in " " but the truth is they do have them and they do use them daily.....

i gusse we will always be a product of our enviroment unless we change our enviroment.

p.s why cant i now delete that pic of me above????


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 1, 2013)

ill give ya this then im out, fucking weed cafe was shut 2nite cunts ive done all this sober lol

View attachment 2801019View attachment 2801020View attachment 2801021

shitty piks of grow....

fuck that layer cake

[video=youtube;y5SeifyyHb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5SeifyyHb0[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not dirty at all, its them birds that let u fuck em up the arse then piss in there face that are dirty, nasty girls! lol although it usually easier doing the pissing first, can b a cunt to piss after u just come......


Where ? , give them my number please m8 !


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

morning wiggas and wigga haters, talking violence and pretending to cock and shoot pistols...grrrrrrrroan, lemon talking hard ...ha ha ...why, I fukin hate violence, experienced plenty of it as a kid, never talked hard as that is also violence and its sounds so stupid. Everyone should be able to protect themselves and those that can don't need to chat it. I am an expert with a sword, the Japanese katana, I can draw it and cut someone in half in less than a second, already drawn I can cut two people in half, I chop wood with it regularly, I will never need to use it properly, that's the point


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH_oLEllyvg......cutting


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning wiggas and wigga haters, talking violence and pretending to cock and shoot pistols...grrrrrrrroan, lemon talking hard ...ha ha ...why, I fukin hate violence, experienced plenty of it as a kid, never talked hard as that is also violence and its sounds so stupid. Everyone should be able to protect themselves and those that can don't need to chat it. I am an expert with a sword, the Japanese katana, I can draw it and cut someone in half in less than a second, already drawn I can cut two people in half, I chop wood with it regularly, I will never need to use it properly, that's the point


Howdy...well said fella. I experienced a lot of violence and murder growing up, fuck me sure the town I grew up in was bombed 4 times. You're right, advocating violence, talking hard whatever - is extremely stupid, and a slippery road.
Anger is easy caught up in.


Forget the rat-race! Forget day-to-day stresses....there are far bigger things in your life than your bills.


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 2, 2013)

You a martial-artist Indi?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning wiggas and wigga haters, talking violence and pretending to cock and shoot pistols...grrrrrrrroan, lemon talking hard ...ha ha ...why, I fukin hate violence, experienced plenty of it as a kid, never talked hard as that is also violence and its sounds so stupid. Everyone should be able to protect themselves and those that can don't need to chat it. I am an expert with a sword, the Japanese katana, I can draw it and cut someone in half in less than a second, already drawn I can cut two people in half, I chop wood with it regularly, I will never need to use it properly, that's the point



morning mr no violence but will chop u in half with a sword lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2013)

seasons change the uk thread stays the same lmao. i'm handy with a cuppa T but i do most damage with me greenery. rhythm killAAAAA lolz


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Eastham and you call me a paki......strattys dead mate ever since they moved everyone out for olympics, forest gate home of the green gate gang and PURE TAI weed from all the jamos. plaistows ok cause of terry sphinx at the westham boxing club. and as for canning town hahahahahaahaahaha wannabe cockneys....
> 
> [video=youtube;6G2G2AeBS80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G2G2AeBS80[/video]


LOL, a Romford "cockney", thats a new one on me lmao (the penis in the video not ur comment)


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i wished lemon the silly cunts still live down your ends lol im only aving a windup anyway ya twat, just wish they would open there eyes to what london and suburbs have become??? not white man land anyway, and thats not even being racist have you seen green street on a sat morn these days??? or walked alone early hours down the barking road simple fact is your in some of the most dangerous areas of the country.


Yeah i know what ya mean, i know a few of the Bangla boys that run green lanes n round that way, quite an eye opener walking round their way with em ill tell ya that

One thing I hate though is all these little faggot gangs are only anythng when they have got 20 of their mates round em to back em up, I preferred the days when it was 1 on 1 an ya mates wouldnt get involved outta principle, your row you either finish it or walk away but we aint doing ya shit for ya


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning mr no violence but will chop u in half with a sword lmfao


I don't like violence against me......hence the sword play.......would make someone think twice about doin me gaff and raping me family, I am also pretty tasty with a bow and can hit yellow at 50 meters, I can take the head off a tulip 3 x in a row with a rifle etc......used to be worried about above scenario, kept playin in my mind.....few years learning legal weapons an the anxity has gone......good theapy, found out im a natural swordsman ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

You should of come round here last night then indi would of saved me some work Lol...I'm still gutted now just looking at an empty [email protected] I asked my neighbour if he was alright with it Cuz of how big the were getting I'll ask him tonight if he seen any 1 hedge hopping Lol..in never told him like showing off about it I asked if he was OK with them being there and if not i said I'll.chop.em down in front of ur eyes .but fuck it they gone now would if only got moldy anyway


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

its for the best bizzle, i would defo make sure he knew i had no more, in the publics eyes your a terroist cause you roll a tree.....

LOL i think i quite like new user, hes got banter!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeh dunna worry I'll be all like ahhh I'm well gutted the only one I had and all that bollocks yano


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

it makes sense. some people would think nothing of tying you n the missus up while they walk ya gear out, let alone the ol bill, them Kunts rob you legally.....

[video=youtube;fEfO0oKSg3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEfO0oKSg3w[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Well Fairy is officially M.I.A ffs

Quite luckily though I`ve managed to convince a mate of mine to let me have my grow at his when I get up n running as I cant trust growing here now, gonna cost me 25% though ffs

@Bizzle please destroy all copies of my address you have as well


----------



## dung beetle (Sep 2, 2013)

hello from the sunny uk...DB


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Thought this might help out someone, i know a few of you are looking for em atm....

[h=5]How is everyone on this glorious day we have a few second hand excellent condition air cooled reflectors for sale contact us if you are interested 

[email protected]
[/h]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well Fairy is officially M.I.A ffs
> 
> Quite luckily though I`ve managed to convince a mate of mine to let me have my grow at his when I get up n running as I cant trust growing here now, gonna cost me 25% though ffs
> 
> @Bizzle please destroy all copies of my address you have as well


Will do if there's any left..can't believe u ain't got it


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

[h=5][/h]

ALERTS TO THREATS
IN 2013 EUROPE

From JOHN CLEESE

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent events in Syria and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.


The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.


The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country's military capability.


Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."


The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbour" and "Lose."


Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels ..


The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.


Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be right, Mate." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the last final escalation level.


Regards,
John Cleese ,
British writer, actor and tall person


And as a final thought - Greece is collapsing, the Iranians are getting aggressive, and Rome is in disarray. Welcome back to 430 BC.

Life is too short...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Will do if there's any left..can't believe u ain't got it


TBH mate if the packing was anything like the last one its far from surprising it didnt get here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well Fairy is officially M.I.A ffs
> 
> Quite luckily though I`ve managed to convince a mate of mine to let me have my grow at his when I get up n running as I cant trust growing here now, gonna cost me 25% though ffs
> 
> @Bizzle please destroy all copies of my address you have as well


fuck sake thats bollocks mate, get ur mate told you'll give him 10% and he shud be happy about it,


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

you think you got it bad sae, i have 100g m.i.a just hoping dutch customs got it and not uk, aint at my address but could still cause me a shit load of grief, not to mention a wedge of cash lost.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck sake thats bollocks mate, get ur mate told you'll give him 10% and he shud be happy about it,


fuck that, its the blokes house hes taking all risk id want 50%


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that, its the blokes house hes taking all risk id want 50%


hahaha thats cos ur all about the cash m8, he's doing a favor for a mate so shouldnt take the piss on %'s. 25% is a lot fuck i wouldnt be giving a quarter of my crop away for fuck all,


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck sake thats bollocks mate, get ur mate told you'll give him 10% and he shud be happy about it,


if only it were that simple mate, he knows im in a bind plus if he gets caught with it at his house its his career over for life, he would never work in his industry again, plus he only wants bud not money so he will think hes getting 25% when in actual fact will be closer to 10% as he knows nothing bout growing or weighing it up etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you think you got it bad sae, i have 100g m.i.a just hoping dutch customs got it and not uk, aint at my address but could still cause me a shit load of grief, not to mention a wedge of cash lost.


yeah will be a shitter if ya lose some money mate but its just money, im now at risk of shit with the council if they find out as still on probationary tenancy, getting the old big red key love tap to the door from the filth and possible shit with social services if the council do find out as ive got a lil un in the house an we are already being watched in a loose sense coz of my g/f`s brother being sectioned so many times n only place he is allowed out the hospital to is to visit us n he has to come with 4 "nurses" in case he kicks off due to his many mental problems


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha thats cos ur all about the cash m8, he's doing a favor for a mate so shouldnt take the piss on %'s. 25% is a lot fuck i wouldnt be giving a quarter of my crop away for fuck all,


25% is a lot better than being skint for the next few years as i wont be able to grow


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha thats cos ur all about the cash m8, he's doing a favor for a mate so shouldnt take the piss on %'s. 25% is a lot fuck i wouldnt be giving a quarter of my crop away for fuck all,


theres favors and theres favors gbhoy, 25% i think sae is getting a bargain tbh.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

@ indi n yorkie.....

*Botanists discover the signal that triggers flowering



 12:48 20 April 2007 by Bob Holmes

After a quest lasting more than 70 years, botanists may finally have found what one leading textbook describes as "the Holy Grail of plant biology" - the molecular command that tells a plant it is time to flower. 
The discovery may help scientists tailor crops to different latitudes - an especially valuable ability as global warming begins to shift climate zones towards the poles. 
Researchers have known since the 1930s that the leaves of plants perceive the seasons by sensing the amount of daylight and, when the time is right, trigger flowering by sending some sort of signal to the shoot tip. But the identity of this so-called "florigen" has remained mysterious. 
Now two research teams have independently identified it. Florigen, they say, is the protein produced by a gene called Flowering locus T, or FT. One team, led by George Coupland at the Max Planck Institute for Plant Breeding Research in Cologne, Germany, and Colin Turnbull at Imperial College London in the UK, used genetic trickery to join the FT protein to a green fluorescent protein marker in Arabidopsis, or thale cress. 
Green fuse

Onto this marker-enriched plant, the team grafted a mutant stem that lacked the FT gene and so was unable to flower by itself. They observed that the fluorescent FT protein crossed into the mutant stem and triggered flowering. "It's pretty unambiguous," says Turnbull. 
Another team, led by Ko Shimamoto at the Nara Institute of Science and Technology in Ikoma, Japan, used much the same technique to show the same thing in rice. 
Finding the same florigen in two such distantly related species suggests the mechanism is common to all plants, says Jan Zeevaart, a plant biologist at Michigan State University in East Lansing, US.
The new results are not the FT gene's first turn in the limelight. In recent years, several studies have shown that FT is turned on in leaf tissue at particular day lengths, and that the FT protein acts in the shoot tip to trigger flowering. However, no one knew whether the FT protein or some other molecule was the flowering signal that shuttled from leaf to shoot tip. 
Messenger shot

In 2005, researchers in Sweden seemed to settle the question when they announced that messenger RNA from the FT gene was the mobile signal. But this week, the Swedish team formally retracted this claim. 
"A guest researcher from China who had been invited to join our team manipulated the data to get false results," says Ove Nilsson at Umeå University in Sweden. The Chinese researcher, Tao Huang, who is no longer at Umeå University, still stands by his results, says Nilsson.
With the flowering signal now firmly in hand, biotechnologists have the means to tinker with a plant's flowering time to adapt it to different conditions. For example, farmers at higher latitudes might want to force crops to flower earlier so that they can mature their fruit before the first frost, suggests Brian Ayre, a plant biologist at the University of North Texas in Denton, US. 
Reference: Science, doi:10.1126/science.1141752 and doi:10.1126/science.1141753; (retraction) Science, vol 316, p 367 *


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

It was wrapped nothing like the first one but fuck it if it don't show it don't show


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

rimmers house is being watched that may be why he never gets it, someone might be holding onto it to build a case....i have been busted growing in the fam home before, 2 days into dry just under 1kilo they never told the council and i never got charged....never saw the weed again either!...they did say they could charge me any time they like though now or in the future, i assume if i get caught again theyll stick the two together. 

when they walked my huge bag of weed into the interview room, id never wished for mold so much....i was praying it would set in and turn the evidence to shit lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

*just incase any of you are using this.....be careful its very strong and the last 3 bottles ive had have melted the bottle itself, and i use a bottle every 6 weeks so its not been sitting around for ages....*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well Fairy is officially M.I.A ffs
> 
> Quite luckily though I`ve managed to convince a mate of mine to let me have my grow at his when I get up n running as I cant trust growing here now, gonna cost me 25% though ffs
> 
> @Bizzle please destroy all copies of my address you have as well


rimmer man chill out, its a few grammes, u honeslty think ther gunna bust u over this? mate ur fucking yourself up u really are,, take a chill pill sit bak and take a breath coz ur going WAY overboard, all our parcels landed no porbs, we had this last week, its prolly bad postage but also i know that shawaneys post depot aint the best,,,

like ur sat ther saying well house is on fire coz of a 2g parcel not landing,so ive had to blag a mate,, well obviously u got your mate to do this before u even knew his parcel hadent landed,, ur parra to fuk, cummon man.. chill out, ur more pissed it hasent turned up than the "WHY" it hasent turned up,, IMO.
0
how is everyone today?sambo 100grammes? shit gunna feel that one m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> rimmers house is being watched that may be why he never gets it, someone might be holding onto it to build a case....i have been busted growing in the fam home before, 2 days into dry just under 1kilo they never told the council and i never got charged....never saw the weed again either!...they did say they could charge me any time they like though now or in the future, i assume if i get caught again theyll stick the two together.
> 
> when they walked my huge bag of weed into the interview room, id never wished for mold so much....i was praying it would set in and turn the evidence to shit lol


nah only been here a few weeks an this is the only thing to go completely missing, last one he sent me was delayed as he didnt put enough postage on it so just had to go pay the extra postage n pick it up but it werent opened or anything so doubt the place is being watched


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Fucks sake I ordered some magne cal last week and they have sent me ripen:/
mite jus keep it Nd order again. Any 1 used this before?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rimmer man chill out, its a few grammes, u honeslty think ther gunna bust u over this? mate ur fucking yourself up u really are,, take a chill pill sit bak and take a breath coz ur going WAY overboard, all our parcels landed no porbs, we had this last week, its prolly bad postage but also i know that shawaneys post depot aint the best,,,
> 
> like ur sat ther saying well house is on fire coz of a 2g parcel not landing,so ive had to blag a mate,, well obviously u got your mate to do this before u even knew his parcel hadent landed,, ur parra to fuk, cummon man.. chill out, ur more pissed it hasent turned up than the "WHY" it hasent turned up,, IMO.
> 0
> how is everyone today?sambo 100grammes? shit gunna feel that one m8



Nope I dont think they are gonna bust me over a few grams, but also I dont wanna just dismiss this parcel going missing as nothing, set up a grow n then in 3months old bill turn up with a search warrant n i get screwed, its called being cautious, as i said before mate there is a lot going on at this end what with g/f`s brothers visits, being on a probationary tenancy etc so I have to be a bit more careful than some of you lot on here.

Also I still have my S.I.A door badge, enhanced CRB check (names just changed to something different) and certain military security clearances for work( when i bother working lol) that would be affected,and i am officially in a "notifiable occupation" so if i get arrested for ANYTHING the Police/courts IMMEDIATELY inform my employer,/M.O.D/S.I.A in turn affecting the next few years of my life and means I will never work in my industry(s) again.

And no, I had'nt seen my mate about this previously, I went n saw him today when the postie did'nt bring the parcel again and its a fall back plan just in case


----------



## ghb (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fucks sake I ordered some magne cal last week and they have sent me ripen:/
> mite jus keep it Nd order again. Any 1 used this before?
> View attachment 2801719


newuserlol is mr ripen, he will tell you how to use it if you don't trust the instructions on the bottle.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm using pk so need to kno how to use it correctly lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 2, 2013)

pk 13/14 ( at least the canna version) is more of a kick up the arse use once or twice product, whenever i have used it for numerous feeds it has done weird shit to the plants and stopped the buds filling out properly. it is also very salty, another reason i use it sparingly. i would use it once the buds start to form for maybe 2-3 waterings.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

very funny ghb i did lol at that, what can i say ive used it years tried with and without on the same strains many times in the same conditions, used right it does exactly what it says on the tin, and is cheap.

@ice yeah mate 100g should get a 50% refund on it, im pissed cause could have earnt a few quid from it, but i doubt even if uk customs got it that it will be more than a letter we will see tho.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> pk 13/14 ( at least the canna version) is more of a kick up the arse use once or twice product, whenever i have used it for numerous feeds it has done weird shit to the plants and stopped the buds filling out properly. it is also very salty, another reason i use it sparingly. i would use it once the buds start to form for maybe 2-3 waterings.


Well iv fed twice with canna pk now, but only fed 0.5ml was gonna use it over 3 weeks upping it to 1ml next week then 1.5 the next. But I wanna use this ripen so I might jus use pk for a week then find out how to use this ripen lol.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Sambo how do I use this ripen? Lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 2, 2013)

well i hope if anybody asks a question on bloombastic you can point them in my direction because i too have used the shit out of it on lots of strains, that too works.

how long has your parcel been on delivery for? have you given up all hope? i know i've had to wait for shit in the past that i gave up on, it always comes though.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

you use the ripen at the end, for best results from the ripen use for 10-14 days one feed ripen next plain water n so on cutting out all other nutes totally.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> well i hope if anybody asks a question on bloombastic you can point them in my direction because i too have used the shit out of it on lots of strains, that too works.
> 
> how long has your parcel been on delivery for? have you given up all hope? i know i've had to wait for shit in the past that i gave up on, it always comes though.


today was give up day, running close to 3wks now yeah a bank hols and off course a few weekends in there but previous order took 8days and even thats long for a dutch order, could even be a selective scam they are getting 50% of the coins for nowt but i highly doubt it, i do me research on a vendor before a order i think its been nabbed by customs dunno what end tho???

the dutch are hardly gonna open up a international drug investigation for 100g lol but uk customs may be a tad more pissed still doubt it will be more than a letter tho.


----------



## ghb (Sep 2, 2013)

don't flush all your shit quite yet man lol. i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> don't flush all your shit quite yet man lol. i'm sure you'll be fine.


yeah im well busy flushing just gonna, finish this pollen joint have some dinner and will continue to flush lol oh shit forgot must tear down grow op too.......

one it aint my address n two i couldnt give a fuck anymore, let em come might make me grow up and get a proper job.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah im well busy flushing just gonna, finish this pollen joint have some dinner and will continue to flush lol oh shit forgot must tear down grow op too.......
> 
> one it aint my address n two i couldnt give a fuck anymore, let em come might make me grow up and get a proper job.


so why ya tearing down the op if ya didnt order it to the op location?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> so why ya tearing down the op if ya didnt order it to the op location?


sae it was ment as a joke mate, you are a stresshead today aint ya.

i have plenty of things delivered to my own location but not 100g, and certainly not a dutch order.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sae it was ment as a joke mate, you are a stresshead today aint ya.
> 
> i have plenty of things delivered to my own location but not 100g, and certainly not a dutch order.


nah not stressing at all, why does everyone think that? Am i suddenly typing in caps without realising it or summat? lol

Didnt realise it was a joke, sounded like u were gonna tear down in case they turnt up or ya were moving ya op or summat


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> don't flush all your shit quite yet man lol. i'm sure you'll be fine.





newuserlol said:


> yeah im well busy flushing just gonna, finish this pollen joint have some dinner and will continue to flush lol oh shit forgot must tear down grow op too.......
> 
> one it aint my address n two i couldnt give a fuck anymore, let em come might make me grow up and get a proper job.





Saerimmner said:


> nah not stressing at all, why does everyone think that? Am i suddenly typing in caps without realising it or summat? lol
> 
> Didnt realise it was a joke, sounded like u were gonna tear down in case they turnt up or ya were moving ya op or summat


you see the convo, get the i was being a plonker just messing around??? lol but dont get me wrong i dont no the rules of customs totally i dunno if it could end in a knock at the address which wouldnt be that hard to link to me, so am having a clear up n down the skip 2mora with a shitload of old soil i been meaning to get rid off for ages and old pots.


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

ive been in me shed fixing my frankenwater machine nicked from a lab I used to work in, descaled the platinum electrodes with phosphoric acid flicked the switch and ....she lives....electro-catalytic oxidized water for me from now on....fukin dangerous tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you see the convo, get the i was being a plonker just messing around??? lol but dont get me wrong i dont no the rules of customs totally i dunno if it could end in a knock at the address which wouldnt be that hard to link to me, so am having a clear up n down the skip 2mora with a shitload of old soil i been meaning to get rid off for ages and old pots.


yeah not having a pop or anything mate but reading that could be either joking OR ya were actually tearing down to be safe or move ya op lol

As for customs it depends on whether they think you are just an individual getting some shit sent thru in the post for yaself or if your importing regularly to sell, if its the latter then they will totally investigate every aspect of your life, bank accounts, mobile phone usage n content sent/received, pull ya tax records for the last 10 years,watch ya house etc etc

Customs make the Police look like a bunch of annoying amateurs when they decide they wanna get their teeth into ya lol, very rare it happens though


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

To be honest mate there is nothing customs could do. They have no evidence that you ordered it. For all they kno some one could be using ur address as a drop spot. If they did anything like u say u would get a letter about it and you would just have to cut ur losses and say that it ain't urs and you have nothing to do with it. They have no evidence to get a search Warrant to enter the gaff so there is fuck all they can do. Your word against there's .


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

mate if i knew what you was talking about i could reply better but i havent a feking clue lol electro-catalytic oxidized water sounds cool tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> ive been in me shed fixing my frankenwater machine nicked from a lab I used to work in, descaled the platinum electrodes with phosphoric acid flicked the switch and ....she lives....electro-catalytic oxidized water for me from now on....fukin dangerous tho


hmm on the science note chucked an article up for you n yorkie on page 9578


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Over a 100g it's not worth there time. If it was keys of the stuff they would probably launch an investigation.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> To be honest mate there is nothing customs could do. They have no evidence that you ordered it. For all they kno some one could be using ur address as a drop spot. If they did anything like u say u would get a letter about it and you would just have to cut ur losses and say that it ain't urs and you have nothing to do with it. They have no evidence to get a search Warrant to enter the gaff so there is fuck all they can do. Your word against there's .


yep thats my thoughts exactly, i have had a few things seized over the years at different address's and they just send you a letter saying no its not alowed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Over a 100g it's not worth there time. If it was keys of the stuff they would probably launch an investigation.


the man power etc cost alot money 100g aint worth there time spoons your right.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

If I was you mate I'd crack on as normal but don't order from abroad to that address ever again.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> If I was you mate I'd crack on as normal but don't order from abroad to that address ever again.


dead address now mate, pointless risking the loss of money.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Over a 100g it's not worth there time. If it was keys of the stuff they would probably launch an investigation.


hows ya shit mate, they stopped stretching for the sky yet? my fuckers have JUST i hope anwyays, one is higher than the lights, but gunna be a bud all the way updecided to 

give livers a chance keeping both with 1 bbc, fek it, slinging 1 bbc and 1 blue dream over to the old dear.

be glad to get me 250 over em to so il have 650 brand new sonT over 3 plants, should do well. they must have had about 9 week veg lol,, mh may be good but ther slow going


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

just want the bitcoin price to continue to rise, the order wasnt hedged by the vendor meaning you will just get back 50% of the coins it cost, and they are already 20quid a coin more expensive than when i ordered lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hows ya shit mate, they stopped stretching for the sky yet? my fuckers have JUST i hope anwyays, one is higher than the lights, but gunna be a bud all the way updecided to
> 
> give livers a chance keeping both with 1 bbc, fek it, slinging 1 bbc and 1 blue dream over to the old dear.
> 
> be glad to get me 250 over em to so il have 650 brand new sonT over 3 plants, should do well. they must have had about 9 week veg lol,, mh may be good but ther slow going


Yeah think there jus about done stretching... Thank fuck, I need to get garden canes in and tidy it all up. Ones that tall iv got it bent over tucking it under my carbon filter lol.
Fuck me 9 week, there gonna b monsters lol. Ill get that to ya on Wednesday aswell mate.


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

fukin cunts must get high a xmas all that dope they steal...........ive been showering acid from my body, electric shock was only a light bzzzz so I ll be trying again ..had to clear the kids out of the kitchen cant be too careful playing with water electicity and strong acid but fuk was I havinsome fun


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey peops,

I tested my ph for my outdoor plant, the tap water down here is ph 8.0, I filter it and it reduces down to 7.5, my top soil is ph 7.3 and the run off water from the roots comes in at 6.7. Does this sounds about right?

Also, how much extra height does a plant get when it flowers, currently they are at about 3.5ft high.

Cheers

troph


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just want the bitcoin price to continue to rise, the order wasnt hedged by the vendor meaning you will just get back 50% of the coins it cost, and they are already 20quid a coin more expensive than when i ordered lol


oh dear that's expensive, the price will really rise once the bombs start falling


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hey peops,
> 
> I tested my ph for my outdoor plant, the tap water down here is ph 8.0, I filter it and it reduces down to 7.5, my top soil is ph 7.3 and the run off water from the roots comes in at 6.7. Does this sounds about right?
> 
> ...


they will double sometimes almost triple in size depending on strain from flower to finish, your gonna have some big plants lol why bother with the ph on soil tho unless you have real bad water? ive never ph'd my soil grows and always done fine.


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hey peops,
> 
> I tested my ph for my outdoor plant, the tap water down here is ph 8.0, I filter it and it reduces down to 7.5, my top soil is ph 7.3 and the run off water from the roots comes in at 6.7. Does this sounds about right?
> 
> ...


water 6.5.................soil6.5


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh dear that's expensive, the price will really rise once the bombs start falling


the bombs will start falling for shore, yep bit of a cunt but risk ya take mate, wana show the road some real qaulity tho am gonna flip my four tonight they have vegged up to a nice size now, im liking this plagron batmix.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

afternoon all..........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

howdy imc hows ya doin? fuck i need to get up and do shit, smoking strong hash really dont help tho, gonna have me a strong coffee i thinks.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

anyone read these papers b4 bloke gave them me out shop...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

not 2 bad mate just been to get a nother coco to finishing repotting later.....


newuserlol said:


> howdy imc hows ya doin? fuck i need to get up and do shit, smoking strong hash really dont help tho, gonna have me a strong coffee i thinks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone read these papers b4 bloke gave them me out shop...View attachment 2801902


ive heard the name but never seen one, how many ya get?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

ill take few snaps later wen repotted...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

website for it......... http://www.cannabis.info/UK/softsecrets/faq/


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

yer I never herd of them b4 he sed was a new thing.....well he gave me older one and new one just to have a read thru....


Saerimmner said:


> ive heard the name but never seen one, how many ya get?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

since 1985??? ive never fukin herd of it lolol..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyone read these papers b4 bloke gave them me out shop...View attachment 2801902



soft secrets yes mate, fuck aint read it in ages didnt think they where still giving them out, quality free read i thought anyway and in the older editions which you can read all online on there site the last few pages where just articles about weed busts and there's sentence's etc the newer editions dont do it anymore tho.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

ahhh man that's sad...that wld of been the best bit of paper...I rem wen use to get free paper and use to go to pace to see who been sentenced in cort ect lol


newuserlol said:


> soft secrets yes mate, fuck aint read it in ages didnt think they where still giving them out, quality free read i thought anyway and in the older editions which you can read all online on there site the last few pages where just articles about weed busts and there's sentence's etc the newer editions dont do it anymore tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh man that's sad...that wld of been the best bit of paper...I rem wen use to get free paper and use to go to pace to see who been sentenced in cort ect lol


they are worth reading think they stopped it about a year ago, but would always put my mind at ease reading bout all the people caught with hundreds or dry kilos and no jail time lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

yer man ill have read of them later.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

watching a 22 inch tv on ebay ends at 9 for a pc monitor...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

U gonna go in last min and steal it Yeh IMC Lol can't beat a good eBay steal


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

@sae if it makes u feel any better I had an oz of weed seized and got a letter from customs, a few weeks after I had a few clones sent to the same address which never arrived but got no letter cos they wernt seized by customs, it was uk to uk. Nothing ever came of any of this. The oz of weed also said on the letter that it was 50 odd grams. And I dunno why ic3 is sticking up for shawny, maybe he's sucking his knob or something but IMO the lad fucked up, if it was u and u had problems with 2 parcels from the same lad would u not be goin off on one, I fuckin would. Just after hearing this I for one will def not be sendin or recieving anything with shawny, to fuck with that, that's playing with people lives ffs, only a few grams aye but still it dosent matter, don't think nothing wil come of it sae but still better safe than sorry m8


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 2, 2013)

Double.....holy F$ck. I may have a house inspection before they are cropped....I am gonna have to put them in my car and cover the poxy windows.

I don't know the strain, I was given the seeds (unknown sex) and haven't grown for 10 years. I am just lucky they all turned out to be female.

Does anyone know if I can grow a plant past its flowering cycle. I want to see if I could replant the smaller clone next year?


trophy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @sae if it makes u feel any better I had an oz of weed seized and got a letter from customs, a few weeks after I had a few clones sent to the same address which never arrived but got no letter cos they wernt seized by customs, it was uk to uk. Nothing ever came of any of this. The oz of weed also said on the letter that it was 50 odd grams. And I dunno why ic3 is sticking up for shawny, maybe he's sucking his knob or something but IMO the lad fucked up, if it was u and u had problems with 2 parcels from the same lad would u not be goin off on one, I fuckin would. Just after hearing this I for one will def not be sendin or recieving anything with shawny, to fuck with that, that's playing with people lives ffs, only a few grams aye but still it dosent matter, don't think nothing wil come of it sae but still better safe than sorry m8


yeah i know all that mate just being cautious lol

And i find it funny that when he sent the first 0.9 that got delayed everyone was all over him calling him a twat n having a go in case it compromised my grow location yet when 3.5 goes missing from the same person im being paranoid n stupid in lining up an alternative location JUST IN CASE, fucking hypocrites make me laugh, dont think people remember their own convos in here half the time


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know all that mate just being cautious lol
> 
> And i find it funny that when he sent the first 0.9 that got delayed everyone was all over him calling him a twat n having a go in case it compromised my grow location yet when 3.5 goes missing from the same person im being paranoid n stupid in lining up an alternative location JUST IN CASE, fucking hypocrites make me laugh, dont think people remember their own convos in here half the time


I learnt the hard way m8, I find it difficult now to get addys to send to and try and keep them for important things, fuck aye it would be nice to take every thing on here when offered but is it worth the risk, I stick with a select few and that's it m8, guys I have confidence in that they know what there doin. I send stuff the way I'd like to recieve it and u know this sae, ain't fuck all wrong with my stealth, some people make mistakes but twice....cum on ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

Even a fuck up with not payin the right postage could get u nabbed, should be checkin this shit out before u send the fairys off


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know all that mate just being cautious lol
> 
> And i find it funny that when he sent the first 0.9 that got delayed everyone was all over him calling him a twat n having a go in case it compromised my grow location yet when 3.5 goes missing from the same person im being paranoid n stupid in lining up an alternative location JUST IN CASE, fucking hypocrites make me laugh, dont think people remember their own convos in here half the time



that is very true, people do often forget what they have written in txt and is still viewable, ive had dealing with shawny not weed, never weed but from a very limited few, my problem with his packaging was that it was well over packaged, to the extreme lol

i think there's a lot more elements to your now paranoia also, like you mentioned you have a kid at the house, the mentally ill brother etc

but i do agree with any who said they wont do nowt about it sae, but a random saying that to you in a weed forum dont mean a great deal to how you feel.

and no offence meant but if that happend wit the 0.9 WHY go back into it for 3.5????


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is very true, people do often forget what they have written in txt and is still viewable, ive had dealing with shawny not weed, never weed but from a very limited few, my problem with his packaging was that it was well over packaged, to the extreme lol
> 
> i think there's a lot more elements to your now paranoia also, like you mentioned you have a kid at the house, the mentally ill brother etc
> 
> but i do agree with any who said they wont do nowt about it sae, but a random saying that to you in a weed forum dont mean a great deal to how you feel.


u probly think I'm a paranoid fuck as well from my posts....and u absolutely right lol, but I have reasons for it. Won't ever be able to post to my address again and it's a fuckin ballache tryin to get other places. I've also had other shit nabbed that wasn't mentioned on here but that was to addresses I couldn't give a fuck about but still lost my money


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Fucking gutted! jus downloaded planet side 2 on my laptop and my graphics card is to shitty to run it :/
i need one of u pc buffs to build me a pc lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> u probly think I'm a paranoid fuck as well from my posts....and u absolutely right lol, but I have reasons for it. Won't ever be able to post to my address again and it's a fuckin ballache tryin to get other places. I've also had other shit nabbed that wasn't mentioned on here but that was to addresses I couldn't give a fuck about but still lost my money


no i dont if i did think that of your posts you be shore i would have said, it was your opinion and a pretty truthful one at that, you dont fuck around with people earn or liberty but you also dont mess around with people who are gonna put you into that position...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fucking gutted! jus downloaded planet side 2 on my laptop and my graphics card is to shitty to run it :/
> i need one of u pc buffs to build me a pc lol.


my lappy only cost me 429 3months ago, plays everything mate, far cry 3 no probs,mafia 2, protoype 2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeh the first one I admit it was shit packaging and didn't cover full postage but the the second was proper packaged and i made sure I paid enough so stop giving me shit about my packaging never been a problem with anyone else just sae......must have a bad sorting office mine and his.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

ill back bizzle up on that, when he puts effort into packaging he puts some serious effort.

still think ill give the weed sample a miss tho mate lololol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that is very true, people do often forget what they have written in txt and is still viewable, ive had dealing with shawny not weed, never weed but from a very limited few, my problem with his packaging was that it was well over packaged, to the extreme lol
> 
> i think there's a lot more elements to your now paranoia also, like you mentioned you have a kid at the house, the mentally ill brother etc
> 
> ...


Again im not being paranoid, just exercising some caution/due dilligence UNTIL I find out one way or the other whats going on.

Paranoia= Package has'nt turnt up yet, the feds are after me, quick tin foil hat on an run for the hills, move my family, change my name etc
Caution/due dilligence= Giving it some time before setting up my grow or not and wait n see what happens or if its just delayed etc

See the difference? lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck Shawny, that must of sucked chopping her down, as much as I'm sure you would of loved to have seen that monster flower (as would I), you would be cursing yourself if the old bill came knocking because of it or some thieving cunts decided to break in to see if you got more. Best off this way imo.


Spooningbadgers did you make a mistake on the order or did they deliver the ripen by accident? If the latter send the a photo with your invoice and they'll probably send the bloom out for free.

FYI I have very little growing knowledge to offer, but I run my IT department at work (among other things) so if anyone needs any tech advice, shoot and I can try to help.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

fuck fuck fuck i forgot again hes a gooner scumster, spoons you use that ripen at the start mate on seedlings,clones etc lmao and triple the dosage it says on the bottle lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

My weeds most proberly not good enough for you anyways Lol fuck knows what's happened you'll get it man I know ur worried sae but this was packaged properly no smell at all !!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

shoot and I can try to help.[/QUOTE]

knees ok for you ya gooner.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

like mine spoony.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Fucking gutted! jus downloaded planet side 2 on my laptop and my graphics card is to shitty to run it :/
> i need one of u pc buffs to build me a pc lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck fuck fuck i forgot again hes a gooner scumster, spoons you use that ripen at the start mate on seedlings,clones etc lmao and triple the dosage it says on the bottle lol


lol no what i said mate, the 14days is the better option tho and i usually use 4ml per ltr but have seen burn on exo and pyscho at 5ml and them strains can handle there nutes, dunno what that pe ur growin is like nutewise tho?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> like mine spoony.....View attachment 2802043


Newuser, imagine u had one of them?? All them things u could break lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

ok few pics from today and transplant of the 3 runts.......must say the smell of the Acapulco gold is lovley was all I could smell wen taking pics......soz bout lights...........Acapulco gold...................blue cheese...........................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

looking nice them imc your getting the hang of this growing malarky hay lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

think im not gonna use the ripen last 2 weeks


newuserlol said:


> lol no what i said mate, the 14days is the better option tho and i usually use 4ml per ltr but have seen burn on exo and pyscho at 5ml and them strains can handle there nutes, dunno what that pe ur growin is like nutewise tho?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

mate yer im enjoying it tbh....


newuserlol said:


> looking nice them imc your getting the hang of this growing malarky hay lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shoot and I can try to help.


knees ok for you ya gooner.[/QUOTE]

Fuck I'll relish the distraction from waiting for this Ozil deal to go through, I'll have chomped my fingernails down to my knuckles if they don't make an official announcement soon.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

looks so much betta wen u stoned......pretty lights lololol


Mastergrow said:


> Newuser, imagine u had one of them?? All them things u could break lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think im not gonna use the ripen last 2 weeks


you should do your own trial run one with and the rest without same strains of course, best way to learn mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> knees ok for you ya gooner.


Fuck I'll relish the distraction from waiting for this Ozil deal to go through, I'll have chomped my fingernails down to my knuckles if they don't make an official announcement soon.[/QUOTE]

hes a player n half i like that ozil, suprised madrid are letting him go and that tight cunt wenger is getting his wallet out.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

yer I suppose I cld mate.....ive got 1 ag and 1 bc witch im toping tops ect......rest ive just toped once......


newuserlol said:


> you should do your own trial run one with and the rest without same strains of course, best way to learn mate.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Fuck I'll relish the distraction from waiting for this Ozil deal to go through, I'll have chomped my fingernails down to my knuckles if they don't make an official announcement soon.


hes a player n half i like that ozil, suprised madrid are letting him go and that tight cunt wenger is getting his wallet out.[/QUOTE]

I know they must be mad to let him go, more combined key passes last season than Messi, Iniesta & Busquets COMBINED. And Wenger has said before he is willing to spend for exceptional quality, never thought I would see the day to be honest. Still not counting my chickens just yet though.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck off yid! Shit I forgot to mention... U watch the game yesterday sambo? Lol think I'm gonna use the ripen, seeing as the sent it me lol. Jus gonna feed with pk for 10 days then use the ripen in the last few weeks.
@imc gimmi gimmi gimmi  lol
@ guards they sent me ripen instead of magne cal mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck off yid! Shit I forgot to mention... U watch the game yesterday sambo? Lol think I'm gonna use the ripen, seeing as the sent it me lol. Jus gonna feed with pk for 10 days then use the ripen in the last few weeks.
> @imc gimmi gimmi gimmi  lol
> @ guards they sent me ripen instead of magne cal mate.


yeah i watched us outplay you at home for 80percent of the fucking game thats what i watched shitface lol didnt no thats why you got the ripen lol it works spoons but you gotta member your plants are going to yellow after 2wks of no N, as said before its alot in your belief of a N def at the end adding flavor but not only that ive found it adds weight too.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

lol just got 2 hd 6780 cards for her for wen the new cod and mw4 comes out.....I like me lappy got hp pavilion g6 just don't cut it tho for me games lol so missis uses that....


spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck off yid! Shit I forgot to mention... U watch the game yesterday sambo? Lol think I'm gonna use the ripen, seeing as the sent it me lol. Jus gonna feed with pk for 10 days then use the ripen in the last few weeks.
> @imc gimmi gimmi gimmi  lol
> @ guards they sent me ripen instead of magne cal mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

6870..............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

same as that pk when i use it i like to start it around wk 3ish when then buds are joining up and really beginning to form i will then use it till day 42 and most the time then cut all nutes only ripen.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

thats 2wks on ripen only, i cut it at day 60 no way i could have done that without the ripen.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

oh fuk off with the football talk, i thought this was a growing forum,, and guard guard? who is you then? old memeber come bak? one of sambo's many alter ego's

bluray of world war z for tonight tyvm 

and yeh imc all about the new cod game m8 and gta,, lol i bet u love flexin it to the americasn knobs on the cam,, bustin out showing em ya yolks n that!!! just keep that rage in check, ps4 aint gunna be cheap LMAO

and sambo what about sum recent pics? all we ever see of you is your "best of" pics never nowt new,, cummon....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

fucking el ice u think im gonna come back as a cunting gooner, thats fighting talk mate lol

it wouldnt let me change my account when i tried a few wk ago dunno why? they never sent the activation email?


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> @ guards they sent me ripen instead of magne cal mate.


Then go for it mate, tell them they fucked up your feeding plan and you disappointed with the service provided, without being a dick about it. Most companies will sort you out to keep future custom + if they're an online retailer they won't be wanting the bad feedback you could potentially leave somewhere.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

and sambo what about sum recent pics? all we ever see of you is your "best of" pics never nowt new,, cummon....

if you wasnt such a tight arse and sent me a decent cam we could have some lmao ill try get some up of the current grow in a few days mr dusnt post any pics anymore lol​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and sambo what about sum recent pics? all we ever see of you is your "best of" pics never nowt new,, cummon....
> 
> if you wasnt such a tight arse and sent me a decent cam we could have some lmao ill try get some up of the current grow in a few days mr dusnt post any pics anymore lol​


 no dont start u cunt, u got a free 14mp cam, and .. well fuk it enough,

err no mate since i gan up in the world to comm, i just cant risk it

NO WAT I MEEN BLAD!


wowzer, plus i just cant be arsed, u know why? coz im a lazy fat baldy mardy bastard,, oh wait thats sambo.

well yeh just cant be fucked, plus to many n00bs on thread we dunno if we cant rtust let alone share out shit

and remeebr sambo its monday m8,,, bb day


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no dont start u cunt, u got a free 14mp cam, and .. well fuk it enough,
> 
> err no mate since i gan up in the world to comm, i just cant risk it
> 
> ...


i knew u would bite lol

whats the matter with your phone or skype anyway cuntface or is it my new deodrant???


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i watched us outplay you at home for 80percent of the fucking game thats what i watched shitface lol didnt no thats why you got the ripen lol it works spoons but you gotta member your plants are going to yellow after 2wks of no N, as said before its alot in your belief of a N def at the end adding flavor but not only that ive found it adds weight too.


Yeah yeah lol. Yeah wanted magne cal got ripen lol, mite be a sign ha. Yeah bit of yellowing never hurt any 1 lool fuck it I'm goin for it any way.
@imc yeah iv got a pavilion g series and it don't cut the mustard for gaming. Wanna decent pc to play a few games. More of a console kinda guy but there are some games ya jus can't beat on pc. Even tho it's outdated now graphics wise I love the first battlefeild (1942) class game... And bf Vietnam.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i knew u would bite lol
> 
> whats the matter with your phone or skype anyway cuntface or is it my new deodrant???


my phones fine m8? and skype?,, i just installed this ~keepcuntsthatbustmyballsaway" app on it??maybe u been got by it? lmao

and u aint rang me since u went up in the world like,, to big and almighty powerful for us lil minions,

YA GET ME BLAD!?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

bf Vietnam was a classic i fucking loved that game and the m60 lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

U took any more vids ice?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my phones fine m8? and skype?,, i just installed this ~keepcuntsthatbustmyballsaway" app on it??maybe u been got by it? lmao
> 
> and u aint rang me since u went up in the world like,, to big and almighty powerful for us lil minions,
> 
> YA GET ME BLAD!?


have you gone black on us ice? whats with the blud??? 

im a skint cunt whos never got no credit your gonna have to remind me when i went up in the world? you have a house phone with free calls to mobiles............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao fuk of ha ha I don't have a cam......im not vain.......only vain I am is the big fuka that runs down me cock......


IC3M4L3 said:


> oh fuk off with the football talk, i thought this was a growing forum,, and guard guard? who is you then? old memeber come bak? one of sambo's many alter ego's
> 
> bluray of world war z for tonight tyvm
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought I was getting this camera anyways ??? Think I might try a bottle of ripen out see if does owt like


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I thought I was getting this camera anyways ??? Think I might try a bottle of ripen out see if does owt like


i keep meaning to send you it, im gonna be on that the V tho i carnt find them fuckers anywhere not shore if i swapped em for some weed a while back?


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh fuk off with the football talk, i thought this was a growing forum,, and guard guard? who is you then? old memeber come bak? one of sambo's many alter ego's


Nah fresh meat Ice.
Here to learn a bit and have a laugh while I'm at it. As I said before, I'm not a dick and I know the score. I think more than I speak and will roll with the punches_ (_I'm sure you'll throw a few jabs yourself)


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

alrite slaaaaagssssss the king has entered the building!!!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

fuk me wiggas ere lol....


Lemon king said:


> alrite slaaaaagssssss the king has entered the building!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i keep meaning to send you it, im gonna be on that the V tho i carnt find them fuckers anywhere not shore if i swapped em for some weed a while back?


Lol ok mate I bet u necked em more like thinking they were Benz lmao ended up ard as fuck all night hahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

naaaaaaaaaaa he a big soft cunt.....


WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Nah fresh meat Ice.
> Here to learn a bit and have a laugh while I'm at it. As I said before, I'm not a dick and I know the score. I think more than I speak and will roll with the punches_ (_I'm sure you'll throw a few jabs yourself)


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

whats this with fucking gooners who seem to be good blokes spoons i can vouch for even tho hes a gooner cunt, and this guards i like ya posts you dont come across as a dick and i been reading more post than my fat arse has had hot dinners.

what u growin at the minit then guards?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

Alreet lk ya little butty skudger


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ok mate I bet u necked em more like thinking they were Benz lmao ended up ard as fuck all night hahahaha


i will admit to having one now and then on the white just for a wank lmao but honest i do think i swapped em a while ago i carnt find em no where.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet lk ya little butty skudger


you showing your intelligence again bizz lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will admit to having one now and then on the white just for a wank lmao but honest i do think i swapped em a while ago i carnt find em no where.


Pmsl on the white for a wank funny as fuck lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me wiggas ere lol....


YeA bOi ImCEEEEEEE kNoWs!! 

WhA GwAn In-A-dEe WeEd CiRcLE ToDaY LaDiEs....BiG PiMpInG....GeT mE starrrrrrrr


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

na I didn't get u lad.....im not a wigga lol


Lemon king said:


> YeA bOi ImCEEEEEEE kNoWs!!
> 
> WhA GwAn In-A-dEe WeEd CiRcLE ToDaY LaDiEs....BiG PiMpInG....GeT mE starrrrrrrr


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet lk ya little butty skudger


wha gwahhhhhhn me bredda.....life iz neva ezy ina de gheeto!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

but fuk me lad if u gonna be a king.....what the fuk u put lemon in front of it? lemon? lezbo?.....cld of done betta than that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

empty ya fucking inbox bizzle, you dont keep it full certain mods and the site owner can read it all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

Emptied aye we've all done it


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> na I didn't get u lad.....im not a wigga lol


Sorry ol chap for the slip of the tounge, i was simply meaning to enquire about how your day has been, and it seems i had forgotten myself. o i do beg your pardon squire!!


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats this with fucking gooners who seem to be good blokes spoons i can vouch for even tho hes a gooner cunt, and this guards i like ya posts you dont come across as a dick and i been reading more post than my fat arse has had hot dinners.
> 
> what u growin at the minit then guards?



Cheers, as you've probably seen, it's not great but it's been a good learning process + I've enjoyed it so win all round. Any smoke at all is a bonus. I've got 2 auto's G13 Blueberry Auto and a Dinafem freebie, growing the both in the garden with my veg and herbs. Plan is to get a little cycle going indoor with a nice sativa strain just for percy.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but fuk me lad if u gonna be a king.....what the fuk u put lemon in front of it? lemon? lezbo?.....cld of done betta than that lol


well cock king was taken (ta newuser!!) and as it so happens im the biggest Lemon head going......if i squint my head even looks lemon shaped!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Cheers, as you've probably seen, it's not great but it's been a good learning process + I've enjoyed it so win all round. Any smoke at all is a bonus. I've got 2 auto's G13 Blueberry Auto and a Dinafem freebie, growing the both in the garden with my veg and herbs. Plan is to get a little cycle going indoor with a nice sativa strain just for percy.


cool your doing some outdoors then, u like your sativas? this is pure sativa hash direct from the Philippines fuck it was amazing id never smoked anything like it in 19yrs of smoking.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Cheers, as you've probably seen, it's not great but it's been a good learning process + I've enjoyed it so win all round. Any smoke at all is a bonus. I've got 2 auto's G13 Blueberry Auto and a Dinafem freebie, growing the both in the garden with my veg and herbs. Plan is to get a little cycle going indoor with a nice sativa strain just for percy.



fuck this shit man thats 2 new users that have come on here and "fitted in" no bashing no nothing wtf.....you lott going soft??? it took me ages to drop from cunt to wanker wtf....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> well cock king was taken (ta newuser!!) and as it so happens im the biggest Lemon head going......if i squint my head even looks lemon shaped!!


give me a few more drinks to warm up and ill troll ya ok patience is a virtue lemon lollol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats this with fucking gooners who seem to be good blokes spoons i can vouch for even tho hes a gooner cunt, and this guards i like ya posts you dont come across as a dick and i been reading more post than my fat arse has had hot dinners.
> 
> what u growin at the minit then guards?


Twat lol...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cool your doing some outdoors then, u like your sativas? this is pure sativa hash direct from the Philippines fuck it was amazing id never smoked anything like it in 19yrs of smoking.


aaahhhhh i see now i get it newusers touting lmao.....(jks)


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> fuck this shit man thats 2 new users that have come on here and "fitted in" no bashing no nothing wtf.....you lott going soft??? it took me ages to drop from cunt to wanker wtf....


i told ya already is the way u came into the thread, threats of violence real ones aint cool online cause they make u look a fool we all behind screens,keyboards and usernames.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

This fucking ozil deal is killing me!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> give me a few more drinks to warm up and ill troll ya ok patience is a virtue lemon lollol


wouldnt expect any less lol

for the record ice started that he posted on my diary i couldnt grow..............he was right but thats not the point lol......now enuff of that the flashbacks i get every night are emotional enuff .....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> This fucking ozil deal is killing me!!!


well fucking die already then u gooner cunt lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

whoose hosting the 2014 riu bbq next summer then........my family needs feeding....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2013)

Evening lads, night lads (up @ 3 ) Ffs , stop the world , I wanna get off !


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

What about united? We need signings bad, tryin to get felaini and just read there's something up with that Herrera signing..dunno what that's about??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> whoose hosting the 2014 riu bbq next summer then........my family needs feeding....


cannabis cup each year your see a fair few of roll it uppers, but big meets never happen lemon would prob end in a bloodbath lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What about united? We need signings bad, tryin to get felaini and just read there's something up with that Herrera signing..dunno what that's about??


what about united your a bunch of prawn sarnie eating fags, and top four is the best you can hope for this year wait n see.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> This fucking ozil deal is killing me!!!


chill, its only a game lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U took any more vids ice?



ER YEH THER TOMOZ IL DO A VID AND EMAIL IT



newuserlol said:


> cool your doing some outdoors then, u like your sativas? this is pure sativa hash direct from the Philippines fuck it was amazing id never smoked anything like it in 19yrs of smoking.


oh god here we go with ancient pics again......


and yeh i got free callsto mobiles form my land line? and what? lol,,, im just so tight i cant even be arsed using free calls lmao


and shwaney u cunt,, thought we was gunna have a gat on skype,, tiz fine,il remeebr twat face



Lemon king said:


> whoose hosting the 2014 riu bbq next summer then........my family needs feeding....


the fuk,, ur a n00b,, we cant have th likes of you at our homes, anwyays, by next summer ul be gone and we will still be here,,, selected few anwyays


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

ice is on his subbie reduce again lmao

that pic was 2wks old............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well fucking die already then u gooner cunt lmao


Pmsl u cunt.
@mg yeah united are doing jus as bad as us in this window lol well actually we signed a few freebies so there doing worse lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cool your doing some outdoors then, u like your sativas? this is pure sativa hash direct from the Philippines fuck it was amazing id never smoked anything like it in 19yrs of smoking.


Fucking love them. Much prefer the creative energetic buzz to just monging out, walking around like a spastic (although I do need a good monging sesh sometimes.)

That bit looks the business, very envious. Best I've gotten round these parts has been dire at best. Lived in Dam for 4-5 years and always been a massive smoker but I didn't appreciate what I had back then and just smoked as much as I could for as cheap as possible. Didn't ever smoke green whilst I was out there either. Always been a hash man until the abysmal quality here forced my hand. Love the stuff now though.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl u cunt.
> @mg yeah united are doing jus as bad as us in this window lol well actually we signed a few freebies so there doing worse lol


lol i dunno bout this lamela or whatever hes called? 30 mil and pretty much unknown, but i been happy with spurs signings this summer that capoue looks a good player n solado.

did u see bale announced? his Spanish was abit better than bartons french lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Fucking love them. Much prefer the creative energetic buzz to just monging out, walking around like a spastic (although I do need a good monging sesh sometimes.)
> 
> That bit looks the business, very envious. Best I've gotten round these parts has been dire at best. Lived in Dam for 4-5 years and always been a massive smoker but I didn't appreciate what I had back then and just smoked as much as I could for as cheap as possible. Didn't ever smoke green whilst I was out there either. Always been a hash man until the abysmal quality here forced my hand. Love the stuff now though.


i love hash too more than weed tbh, this is what im smoking at the mo royal afghan pollen.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i love hash too more than weed tbh, this is what im smoking at the mo royal afghan pollen.


That second pic... thanks for ruining this bit of haze I've got sitting here I've been looking forward to but now looks about as appealing as Rooney in a miniskirt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm i love me a bit of hash aswell I hope I get my Pakistani that just pulls apart with ease so they say...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmmmmmm i love me a bit of hash aswell I hope I get my Pakistani that just pulls apart with ease so they say...


it does bizzle i delt with spanishfly for over a year, its some strong lovely hash, should be with in 3-5 working days.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

Evening fucktards how are we all tonight? Got my email today saying my breeders boutique order has been sent so shud have some dippy ellsy on the go some point next week. Also got my air pots, bubble bags and ISO alcohol coming this week. Another 2 weeks and I will be making some hash when I trim these bitches.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol i dunno bout this lamela or whatever hes called? 30 mil and pretty much unknown, but i been happy with spurs signings this summer that capoue looks a good player n solado.
> 
> did u see bale announced? his Spanish was abit better than bartons french lmao


Yeah I kno took a bit of a risk there. Yeah Capoue looks good, we were linked with him a while back. I hope fucking Scrooge gets a few players before the window shuts, we're crying out for a dm and a striker would be nice!
yeah that was fucking hilarious... Can't stand Barton the dirty little cunt!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

evening gbhoy, hows u n the missus? 

u still wanting what was spoke about? i got one for you if so gisa bell or email.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I kno took a bit of a risk there. Yeah Capoue looks good, we were linked with him a while back. I hope fucking Scrooge gets a few players before the window shuts, we're crying out for a dm and a striker would be nice!
> yeah that was fucking hilarious... Can't stand Barton the dirty little cunt!


bartons french interview was quality lmao not long left now and ozil isnt even confirmed let alone anyone else?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope fucking no one yet. It's been dragging on since this morning. :/

*edit* actually we got a keeper on loan can't remember his name now.... Begins with v lool


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I kno took a bit of a risk there. Yeah Capoue looks good, we were linked with him a while back. I hope fucking Scrooge gets a few players before the window shuts, we're crying out for a dm and a striker would be nice!
> yeah that was fucking hilarious... Can't stand Barton the dirty little cunt!


I'm pretty sure a DM isn't on the cards, that's why he signed Flamini, maybe we'll nab Cabaye at the end, but it's been very quiet. Realistically we need a winger, a striker and a CB but to be honest I just want to hear the Ozil deal is finalised, although I can see them waiting till close to announce.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

whats close tho a hour away?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

That's good news Rambo I hope it makes it I'll be one happy boy if it does still not touched my first wash its changed colour and texture over a week think I'm gonna have a joint of it in a min its too tempting


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah 11 mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's good news Rambo I hope it makes it I'll be one happy boy if it does still not touched my first wash its changed colour and texture over a week think I'm gonna have a joint of it in a min its too tempting


that first wash looked nice bizz, will have some strength too.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Nope fucking no one yet. It's been dragging on since this morning. :/


So far it's been; Sanogo (Free), Flamini (Free) and Viviano (Loan with option to buy for 6m), piss poor if you ask me but signing one of the best midfielders in the world will make up for it, if we don't sign a striker I'm sure they will be quite a few next window willing to be supplied by Ozil, Cazorla and Wilshere. Just watch how good this trio will be able to make any striker look.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> I'm pretty sure a DM isn't on the cards, that's why he signed Flamini, maybe we'll nab Cabaye at the end, but it's been very quiet. Realistically we need a winger, a striker and a CB but to be honest I just want to hear the Ozil deal is finalised, although I can see them waiting till close to announce.


Yeah I suppose ur right. I'm gutted we missed out on gustavo. Yeah a last min swoop for Williams would be good.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2013)

smelly sooooo goooooody


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> evening gbhoy, hows u n the missus?
> 
> u still wanting what was spoke about? i got one for you if so gisa bell or email.


how goes it newuser? yeah mate if its one of they things i originally wanted the other day i'll defo take it, i'll give u a call 2morro to get summit arranged kl.


----------



## zVice (Sep 2, 2013)

They're in the cupboard! lolz



newuserlol said:


> i will admit to having one now and then on the white just for a wank lmao but honest i do think i swapped em a while ago i carnt find em no where.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah mate would be a mouthwatering midfield. If we could of got Suarez Nd gustavo we would of been a real force! I still think we will do well tho with what we have.... Plus ozil lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the fuk,, ur a n00b,, we cant have th likes of you at our homes, anwyays, by next summer ul be gone and we will still be here,,, selected few anwyays


lool if i got an invite it wouldnt be proper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lool if i got an invite it wouldnt be proper


 fucking BIG IF


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> They're in the cupboard! lolz


i thought they where honest, but i think i must have swapped em cause carnt find the cunting fings anywhere next time i see my oldman il get some more he gets on script cause of a heart condition, but hes a oldman dont think he even use's them.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how goes it newuser? yeah mate if its one of they things i originally wanted the other day i'll defo take it, i'll give u a call 2morro to get summit arranged kl.


tomorrow or its gone mate, just i promised you first got more than a few wanting it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tomorrow or its gone mate, just i promised you first got more than a few wanting it.


snd mate, is it just the 1 u got now?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> snd mate, is it just the 1 u got now?


just the one at the mo, i was sent a batch but they where not packaged properly and many where dead.

this is healthy rooted and ready to go.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just the one at the mo, i was sent a batch but they where not packaged properly and many where dead.
> 
> this is healthy rooted and ready to go.


no worries, i'll give u a call in the morning cheers


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

Lmao, apparently the people Moyes and crew have been negotiating with all day over Herrera were imposters. Only hear say as a source but hilarious if true.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

It's official


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

u not watching this lads http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/23882862


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> It's official


I'll believe it when it's on Arsenal.com


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't like football never followed it only wen world cup on.......same as tv don't watch it all made up bolloks.....


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

5 year deal! £42.4 mil, GET IN!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

anyways my missis it teasing me in her short nighty......she about to get muffed n stuffed....bbs.............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyways my missis it teasing me in her short nighty......she about to get muffed n stuffed....bbs.............


lmao enjoy mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah hes confirmed u lucky gooner wankers lol still dont think its enough for yas.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyways my missis it teasing me in her short nighty......she about to get muffed n stuffed....bbs.............


...............


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> fuck this shit man thats 2 new users that have come on here and "fitted in" no bashing no nothing wtf.....you lott going soft??? it took me ages to drop from cunt to wanker wtf....


.............and...back to cunt again


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

carnt beleive chelsea gonna sell mata?????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Neither do i mate but it's a start lol I recon we have a squad capable of getting top 4 and getting a domestic cup at least. We will see lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> carnt beleive chelsea gonna sell mata?????


Who after mata?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> .............and...back to cunt again


lmao

that acid u been playing with today is that the stuff that doesn't burn plastic but will destroy all else in contact? i member years ago lots where carrying viks vapor nose sprays filled wit the stuff n spraying n robbing u in e london, such a lovely place lolol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

Mata reportedly going PSG, Mourino's obviously nicked some of whatever they've been sniffing at Real Madrid. 2 Top teams selling their key assets for no apparent reason. Madness.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> who after mata?


psg.....................


----------



## indikat (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> that acid u been playing with today is that the stuff that doesn't burn plastic but will destroy all else in contact? i member years ago lots where carrying viks vapor nose sprays filled wit the stuff n spraying n robbing u in e london, such a lovely place lolol


yeah but I diluted it so it would only sting rather than burn holes in my eyes and dissolve my face


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah but I diluted it so it would only sting rather than burn holes in my eyes and dissolve my face


fuck playing about with that stuff mate, all i no off it is story's of rubber gloves and plastic water pistols and they didnt sound too nice lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

come-on everton fifteen minits to keep fellani n blaines.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

is that cunt on bbc a gooner or sumfing??? ''bale the only world class player to go and ozil the only to come'' unless mum and dad moved to spain too the lil welsh fag will flop,


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm having a little Ozil signing party with a fat one an ice cold generic lager. What has become of my life?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

fuck it man i need much im feeling cookies


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah but I diluted it so it would only sting rather than burn holes in my eyes and dissolve my face


Dare we even ask what your up to with acid? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

mcarthy one way felliani the other, wigan chairman confirmed acceptance of from everton mins ago.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck me the UK thread really is going down hill with all this talk of over paid girls blouses running round a field before going to shower together ffs lol all sounds a bit gay if you ask me


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Dare we even ask what your up to with acid? lol


he was cleaining some water machine earlier sae, sounded confusing but in indis case productive lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> fuck it man i need much im feeling cookies


Out of interest lemon whereabouts you from? Just the county will do, i know your near me somewhere tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> he was cleaining some water machine earlier sae, sounded confusing but in indis case productive lol


Y'know I shudder to think what he would ever get up to with a fully equipped lab n a penchant for world domination lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me the UK thread really is going down hill with all this talk of over paid girls blouses running round a field before going to shower together ffs lol all sounds a bit gay if you ask me


are you gay then? now theres me thinking you had a nice lil swing both ways missus, your in the minority mate it football biggest sport in the country, second i think crazy as it is angling???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest lemon whereabouts you from? Just the county will do, i know your near me somewhere tho


ffs mate hes a paki from bethnal green dont u read the thread geezer???


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me the UK thread really is going down hill with all this talk of over paid girls blouses running round a field before going to shower together ffs lol all sounds a bit gay if you ask me


I can't help it, I grew up with it, still play 2/3 times a week. I consider it one of my many vices, but it keeps me fit and gives me an excuse to go down the pub with the boys or sit at home with a few tinnies and a smoke every now and again without the gf going on about her new fucking nail polish .


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

hahahahahahaha man u didnt sign no one fellani isnt a deffo


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 2, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh that's betta me balls feel a stone lighter.......ive got to fuk off to bed me sons first day at big school in morning wants me to take him so got to be up at 7.........laterz all..........


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are you gay then? now theres me thinking you had a nice lil swing both ways missus, your in the minority mate it football biggest sport in the country, second i think crazy as it is angling???


lol shes bi im not

Im happy to be in that minority as well lol, really dont see how people get so worked up over a corrupt game lol, also I dont quite get how people support teams in towns they have never been to at the other end of the country lol, lasdt time I was in cyprus every cunt was a Man U fan n not one of em had ever been to england or done anything other than watched em on TV lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ffs mate hes a paki from bethnal green dont u read the thread geezer???


Occasionally lol, but theres so much chat about football n other shite I really dont pay as much attention as I used to lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh that's betta me balls feel a stone lighter.......ive got to fuk off to bed me sons first day at big school in morning wants me to take him so got to be up at 7.........laterz all..........


I'm off too, going to see if the gf fancies a little nudge, not going to get much more out of me in this state, not a bad smoke. 

Night lads.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol shes bi im not
> 
> Im happy to be in that minority as well lol, really dont see how people get so worked up over a corrupt game lol, also I dont quite get how people support teams in towns they have never been to at the other end of the country lol, lasdt time I was in cyprus every cunt was a Man U fan n not one of em had ever been to england or done anything other than watched em on TV lmao


the supporting teams that your not born from or lived from a early age is just fag-ville lol my whole family is jewish i was born in east london and for a long time lived in northeast london spurs or the scum simple choice lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ffs mate hes a paki from bethnal green dont u read the thread geezer???


although i dont think this one has the dogs, just beatings outside pubs in bethnal green sae lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest lemon whereabouts you from? Just the county will do, i know your near me somewhere tho


east london squire!! n i got caramel + choc chip cookies, cheese filios fog crisps and a couple hamn cheese pasties.....hmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the supporting teams that your not born from or lived from a early age is just fag-ville lol my whole family is jewish i was born in east london and for a long time lived in northeast london spurs or the scum simple choice lol


An what ya reckon on "fans" that have supported a team for years but never been n watched their team play in person? Coz that i dont understand either, thought the whole point of "supporting" a club is that ya went to the matches to give morale support, went to the games to support gate ticket sales to keep the club running etc etc?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> although i dont think this one has the dogs, just beatings outside pubs in bethnal green sae lolol



i knew you would miss me when i went to the shops lol its ok babes im back now.....lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An what ya reckon on "fans" that have supported a team for years but never been n watched their team play in person? Coz that i dont understand either, thought the whole point of "supporting" a club is that ya went to the matches to give morale support, went to the games to support gate ticket sales to keep the club running etc etc?


i been to the lane many times but unfortunately society has tried to rid football violence with extreme ticket prices, worst seat at the lane in a average game your looking at a nifty.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i knew you would miss me when i went to the shops lol its ok babes im back now.....lol


just get to fighting with them munchies u lucky bastard lol this pollen im smoking is killing me u would be picking on a weak foe right now lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> east london squire!! n i got caramel + choc chip cookies, cheese filios fog crisps and a couple hamn cheese pasties.....hmmm


lol bout 10miles down the road then lol, only reason I asked is the way ya talk n that pic ya chucked up really reminds me of one of my mates, told him bout this site ages back n him like you goes to that cannabis cafe, the one in the block of flats if we are talking bout the same one lol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> An what ya reckon on "fans" that have supported a team for years but never been n watched their team play in person? Coz that i dont understand either, thought the whole point of "supporting" a club is that ya went to the matches to give morale support, went to the games to support gate ticket sales to keep the club running etc etc?


I'm lucky enough to have made it to the emirates about 6 times this season. On the waiting list for a season ticket for years now, I'll probably be dead and buried before I'm front of the queue. Plan to go to a lot more matches this season as well, guy next door having a spare seat on his season tickets every now and again helps.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

but where u born n breed tho guards??? just cause u got a i.t comp and a few quid still dont make u non prawn sarnie muncher lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> but where u born n breed tho guards??? just cause u got a i.t comp and a few quid still dont make u non prawn sarnie muncher lolol


new users killing it tonite!!

its the first bit of weed from the cafe thats working even has a lemon hint, a very very very little lemon hint. that shit your smoking looks nice the only hash i smoke is from my trim and up untill last week i realised i was making and processing it it all wrong.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> I'm lucky enough to have made it to the emirates about 6 times this season. On the waiting list for a season ticket for years now, I'll probably be dead and buried before I'm front of the queue. Plan to go to a lot more matches this season as well, guy next door having a spare seat on his season tickets every now and again helps.


A few of my mates have got boxes at different football clubs n keep inviting me but just aint my thing, only ever been to 1 footy match, Newcastle v charlton at St James park n that was only coz the geordies i was mates with up there were all related to the members of the toons firm n we were drinking in the Bull opposite the ground on match day n when they all left for the game i was so drunk I just got swept along with the crowd lol, didnt even have a ticket ffs so god knows how I got in to the ground even lol
Made a rather bad mistake the day after that tho, got the train home from the toon n was in a carriage full of charlton supporters an wondered why they were all glaring at me like id just dug up their nan n fucked her corpse........realised bout 5mins into the journey Everyone was wearing red n I was in white trainers, black jeans n white t-shirt lmao, they all calmed down though when they heard the Essex accent n realised I had no interest in football, didnt dare tell em id been at the match the previous day with their rival teams firm lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> new users killing it tonite!!
> 
> its the first bit of weed from the cafe thats working even has a lemon hint, a very very very little lemon hint. that shit your smoking looks nice the only hash i smoke is from my trim and up untill last week i realised i was making and processing it it all wrong.


is all imported that hash shit your v rarely see on the street, and when i say imported i just mean silk road im no drug smuggler.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol bout 10miles down the road then lol, only reason I asked is the way ya talk n that pic ya chucked up really reminds me of one of my mates, told him bout this site ages back n him like you goes to that cannabis cafe, the one in the block of flats if we are talking bout the same one lol


ill never tell lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

yea i know your a silky road bandit i wish i could get on there but its all to complicated for mei just gotta find someone whoose already on there an getting stuff to send me some prices and shit...HINT. i dont even have thor!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

i need a film to watch i got one zoobie left......wtf to watch??


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ill never tell lol


Y'know ur sounding more n more like my mate lol you dont by any chance happen to have a recently acquired job in fitness so ya lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i need a film to watch i got one zoobie left......wtf to watch??


well what kinda fil ya wanna watch, lots of download fanatics in here so im sure someone cld suggest summat


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

i dont download shit i stream it all off potlocker.net

been watching somw wicked japo martial arts films....i duno guns, action etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i dont download shit i stream it all off potlocker.net
> 
> been watching somw wicked japo martial arts films....i duno guns, action etc


Ong-bak then maybe?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

world war z bluray im about to start,, u will have issues finding subs so use thses

http://subscene.com/subtitles/world-war-z/english/780468

rename the same as the copy of world war z u donwloaded and put in same folder,,, jobs a goodun


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2013)

SAMBO fort ud tell me u was selling your laptop u (fat) cunt!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 2, 2013)

27.5mill for felaini!!! Should have left him at fuckin Everton


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Ong-bak then maybe?


Aaahh Tony Jaa....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SAMBO fort ud tell me u was selling your laptop u (fat) cunt!


Whoever that is in the pic maybe not the wisest thing showing off all ya tattoos on here, old bill keep a reord of em if uve ever been nicked


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 3, 2013)

fucking banks are a bunch of robbing fukers, just checked my acc and there is £120 missing so phoned them and they said its unarranged overdraft fees aparently i was over drawn by £11 more than my arranged o/d for 21 days and they charge £6 per day that im overdrawn. so now im £120 down and have no money left for the week but fuck it the bank is happy the cunts, just fucked my full day up now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

ouch from £11 to £120. fuckin stinger that like. i've had similar.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ouch from £11 to £120. fuckin stinger that like. i've had similar.


yeah ive had it b4 as well m8 but was able to con it back off them playing on the fact i was on benefits and had kids, but now they can see my wages going in i cant get away with that one again


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 3, 2013)

> but where u born n breed tho guards??? just cause u got a i.t comp and a few quid still dont make u non prawn sarnie muncher lolol


Don't own the comp, just run their IT amongst a few other things unfortunately. Born and bred north London area, got out as soon as I could though. For some foolish reason I moved back a few years ago.

Got a few quid but by no means well off, got my head out of my arse though and starting to make a name for myself, if things keep progressing as they are, I should be sound pretty soon. 

Hardly prawn sarnie, will move heaven and earth to watch the game even if it means watching a shitty stream in Arabic. Not hardcore though, anyone willing to throw a punch over a game is a moron in my eyes. At the end of the day, thats all it is.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Don't own the comp, just run their IT amongst a few other things unfortunately. Born and bred north London area, got out as soon as I could though. For some foolish reason I moved back a few years ago.
> 
> Got a few quid but by no means well off, got my head out of my arse though and starting to make a name for myself, if things keep progressing as they are, I should be sound pretty soon.
> 
> Hardly prawn sarnie, will move heaven and earth to watch the game even if it means watching a shitty stream in Arabic. Not hardcore though, *anyone willing to throw a punch over a game is a moron in my eyes. At the end of the day, thats all it is.*


some members on here would throw one for allot less 

*whats going on bizzle* you sort that next door thing out???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Don't own the comp, just run their IT amongst a few other things unfortunately. Born and bred north London area, got out as soon as I could though. For some foolish reason I moved back a few years ago.
> 
> Got a few quid but by no means well off, got my head out of my arse though and starting to make a name for myself, if things keep progressing as they are, I should be sound pretty soon.
> 
> Hardly prawn sarnie, will move heaven and earth to watch the game even if it means watching a shitty stream in Arabic. Not hardcore though, anyone willing to throw a punch over a game is a moron in my eyes. At the end of the day, thats all it is.


chill winston, i was just mashed last night n on the wind up, i agree bout the football violence bloody pathetic and alot to do with ticket prices being so high now days, i can understand crime for financial gain but these footy firms being nicked and given years in prison what for fighting over football???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

a lot of people up north would happily smash joe kinnears mug into his daft irish head today. charged with bringing in quality players he's got one on loan from the cnuts he decided to go to for more money, so the club are paying his high wage prices anyway!? and that's before you consider he's up for a rape charge next month

EDIT: we don't punch each other, just horses ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a lot of people up north would happily smash joe kinnears mug into his daft irish head today. charged with bringing in quality players he's got one on loan from the cnuts he decided to go to for more money, so the club are paying his high wage prices anyway!? and that's before you consider he's up for a rape charge next month
> 
> EDIT: we don't punch each other, just horses ffs


and then that bloke who was fighting the horse was found out to be claiming sick benefits for a bad back lolol but he could fight horse's lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Whoever that is in the pic maybe not the wisest thing showing off all ya tattoos on here, old bill keep a reord of em if uve ever been nicked


not fucking me ITS SAMBO!! how can u mistake that gut!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks ice i thought im looking quite trim in the pic.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

Dont listen to him newuser the love handles are doing it for me  !!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> and then that bloke who was fighting the horse was found out to be claiming sick benefits for a bad back lolol but he could fight horse's lolol


that whole story was nuts./ his missus was going spare in the local paper saying i let him out once a year and this is what happens lol. aye he was on pain meds for his 'bad back' mixed with a skinful on derby day nexxt thing he's laying into horses. you couldn't write that shit if you tried. only in the toon


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not fucking me ITS SAMBO!! how can u mistake that gut!


erm maybe coz ive never seen pics of either of ya before?? lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 3, 2013)

afternoon twatty twat twaters.............


----------



## ghb (Sep 3, 2013)

good evening jay you silver tongued charmer. 

been a bit quiet on here this aft, everybody must be busy in their warehouses or shagging tens.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 3, 2013)

or just being lazy fukers and cba to type....2 much effort......best go n water me girls


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> good evening jay you silver tongued charmer.
> 
> been a bit quiet on here this aft, everybody must be busy in their warehouses or shagging tens.


. . . Or working m8 ! Lol, sorry for swearing.


----------



## iiKode (Sep 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Or working m8 ! Lol, sorry for swearing.


tell me about it, im going like fullt time next week, more money but less fuckin time.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 3, 2013)

> some members on here would throw one for allot less


I try not to let the silly things get to me nowadays. What's the point? Don't get me wrong, if someone's asking for a slap I'll gladly give him one but I also factor in what I stand to gain and what I stand to lose if the old big get involved.

And new user (sambo cool?) You won't often see me get worked up mate, not the way I am.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> I try not to let the silly things get to me nowadays. What's the point? Don't get me wrong, if someone's asking for a slap I'll gladly give him one but I also factor in what I stand to gain and what I stand to lose if the old big get involved.
> 
> And new user (sambo cool?) You won't often see me get worked up mate, not the way I am.


everyone calls me sambo mate it was me old account so no worries, was just pissed out me nut last night n on the wind up, thats the way i look at violence nowdays not that i have ever been a violent person in the past, but i try look at the bigger picture now n have for a long time too much to lose, dont need the police in my life for fighting???


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> everyone calls me sambo mate it was me old account so no worries, was just pissed out me nut last night n on the wind up, thats the way i look at violence nowdays not that i have ever been a violent person in the past, but i try look at the bigger picture now n have for a long time too much to lose, dont need the police in my life for fighting???


Exactly that. Not a violent person either, never had any (serious) trouble with the law. Then last year around Christmas, was having a stressful time and ended up nutting a bartender and chucking him over his own bar for poking me. Now I have to tiptoe around and think twice before putting one of these mouthy gits in their place because I'm in the system now. Definately not worth it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

well at least your in the system for a not so embarrassing reason, last year went to SA for a month on the flight home i got so pissed n benzo'd out me nut once they refused me another drink i kicked off, gladly with just my mouth and nowt else long story short was nicked on landing, gun cops boarded the plane first and took me off lmao 

was the first time i ever been in a cell and im 31, yeah had a few off them on the spot 80quid fines but that was the first time in a cell.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

A cell was a regular thing for me until I realised I had to stop drinkin aftershocks....why is it some drinks do this to folk, had a mate had to stop drinkin vodka for the same reason lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

fucking silkroad has been playing up all day, forums been down pretty much all day signing in has been a nightmare all day, DPR is earning they reckon about 10k a day from the site would think they could maintain the bloody thing abit better.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

10k a day, fuckin hell that's some nice cash ther, and for what, does he even do anything?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> A cell was a regular thing for me until I realised I had to stop drinkin aftershocks....why is it some drinks do this to folk, had a mate had to stop drinkin vodka for the same reason lol


lol it is strange that how some drinks can effect people so drastically, i only drink vodka tho mate have never really drunk anything else no beer,wine,cider or other spirits, saying that i dont mind jaggermeister or southern comfort but they are rarity's for me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol it is strange that how some drinks can effect people so drastically, i only drink vodka tho mate have never really drunk anything else no beer,wine,cider or other spirits, saying that i dont mind jaggermeister or southern comfort but they are rarity's for me.


When I say regular it was only maybe 5-6-7 times, but thers no way it's coincidence that the aftershocks wer flyin them nights lol. I stick to beer now and then the southern comfort usually. Vodka the odd time mind!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> 10k a day, fuckin hell that's some nice cash ther, and for what, does he even do anything?


every single sale mg on the site, he gets a cut from, thats without the vendors page money, it was estimated DPR earns 10-15k a day from the site i was just starting at the lowest estimate lol

all he and i spose a few others do is maintain the site, and can you imagine the amount of money he made when the coins went nuts, the site had already been open well over a year by then so all them stashed coins he musta had went from being worth 2-10 a coin to 60-140 i think it maxed out at.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

there is talk tho that he may have sold the site??? his post are not reading the same as they always have and lots of suspicion its not DPR and he has sold the site on....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SAMBO fort ud tell me u was selling your laptop u (fat) cunt!


Just been sick in me mouth . . .


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

knowing ice the divvy cunt its prob himself lol


----------



## DrGreenbird (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello fellow uk growers!! How are we all today??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

DrGreenbird said:


> Hello fellow uk growers!! How are we all today??


not too bad Doc, the vodkas flowing im sick to death of smoking strong hash and going to the zoo tomorrow so could be worse.

now about yourself who the fuck are you? lol no welcome to the thread, what ya growing?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

What's the hash ur smoking m8, is that the pollen?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the hash ur smoking m8, is that the pollen?


emeralds royal afghan pollen, its strong mg too heavy for all day n night smoking your see yaself soon enough mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> emeralds royal afghan pollen, its strong mg too heavy for all day n night smoking your see yaself soon enough mate.


I'd smoke anything all day and night lol, nothing's ever too strong!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2013)

The bubba week 5 I think totally lost track with this one Lol time for pk i think..anyways all good boys???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm hoping my Pakistani makes it here by Friday that would be a nice treat for the weekend naaaaaa mean


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd smoke anything all day and night lol, nothing's ever too strong!


Man after me own heart .


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd smoke anything all day and night lol, nothing's ever too strong!


no not for me, few oz of pyscho or exo smoked a Q a day and it gets me down, fucks with my fragile mind lol same as this hash.


----------



## indikat (Sep 3, 2013)

evening all, im vaping tangerine dream and back drinkin red wine tonite, wat a fukin day....need to blow my mind with some dmt, reboot....used to get banged up overnight a bit for fighting wen yuf, back n those days it was tell yer parents and don't do it again, then mag court, ....one hearing the female magistrate burst out laughing at the antics....slap on the wrist time....two decades of grown up normality followed, ahhh it was a youthful transgression......in aeroplane on long haul flight to dodgy country, honeymoon with new wife, geezer starts kicking off screaming at me that I put my seat back too much, spitting his words in my face so I headbutted him in front of the entire plane who were obviously all staring at the scene he was causing......that was expensive


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> knowing ice the divvy cunt its prob himself lol


fukoff trailer park boys come to mind!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no not for me, few oz of pyscho or exo smoked a Q a day and it gets me down, fucks with my fragile mind lol same as this hash.


Lol, naa m8 I can smoke away, only problems with me is if its strong gear I get fuckall done


----------



## indikat (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, naa m8 I can smoke away, only problems with me is if its strong gear I get fuckall done


I could smoke all day every day but unfortunately ther are a few days a month when I cant


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> I could smoke all day every day but unfortunately ther are a few days a month when I cant


i work a lotta hours usually and don't smoke at work, but when I'm not at work I smoke flat out. When doin 12 hour shifts every day I only get a few joints a night


----------



## indikat (Sep 3, 2013)

have to say smoking weed doesn't fuk with my mind....every other drug inc alcohol does, an yeah mg good for u mate get the work and the money as first priority, I took 5 year off smoking to do some studies but fuk am I glad I don't have to do that again, love tha puff man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 3, 2013)

Evening ladies


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

SSSSSssssss up bitches! the king is in the building...expect thread quality to lower extremely quickly!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

ahahah newuser's moaning about his being to strong, i think teabags and fanny spit would taste better then the spicey shit im on again!!! (does the job though!!)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2803273View attachment 2803274View attachment 2803276
> 
> The bubba week 5 I think totally lost track with this one Lol time for pk i think..anyways all good boys???


 i havent a clue wer im at with main OP, lol,, anwyays going ther to feed shortly so il get a video too


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 3, 2013)

Alright spoon? Ozil to my fantasy football team.. oh yes. Got him lined up with Wilshere, Fellaini and Hazard.



indikat said:


> in aeroplane on long haul flight to dodgy country, honeymoon with new wife, geezer starts kicking off screaming at me that I put my seat back too much, spitting his words in my face soI headbutted him in front of the entire plane who were obviously all staring at the scene he was causing......that was expensive


That's mad haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff trailer park boys come to mind!


u may watch that shit dumbarse but i dont so havent a clue what ya on about....... arguing with you is pointless ice uve embarrassed your own self with so many post over the years its just no fun arguing with you...... too fucking easy.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all, im vaping tangerine dream and back drinkin red wine tonite, wat a fukin day....need to blow my mind with some dmt, reboot....used to get banged up overnight a bit for fighting wen yuf, back n those days it was tell yer parents and don't do it again, then mag court, ....one hearing the female magistrate burst out laughing at the antics....slap on the wrist time....two decades of grown up normality followed, ahhh it was a youthful transgression......in aeroplane on long haul flight to dodgy country, honeymoon with new wife, geezer starts kicking off screaming at me that I put my seat back too much, spitting his words in my face so I headbutted him in front of the entire plane who were obviously all staring at the scene he was causing......that was expensive



how the fuck you not get banged up for that indi? just my mouth i wasnt far from being charged with endangering the flight n likely jailtime.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u may watch that shit dumbarse but i dont so havent a clue what ya on about....... arguing with you is pointless ice uve embarrassed your own self with so many post over the years its just no fun arguing with you...... too fucking easy.


thers no argument to be had,, ur a fat cunt.. thats not anything but...FACT.
see u 
dont have to pik apart everything, and ur 99% wrong in the bitches we have anyhows, i just let u think u have won, coz im a nice fucking guy! yano waaaa meeeen?

no trailerpark boys? pffff,, u just have absolutely no culture

bollox gotta go water the shit soon,, pisstake







^^see sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers no argument to be had,, ur a fat cunt.. thats not anything but...FACT.
> see u
> dont have to pik apart everything, and ur 99% wrong in the bitches we have anyhows, i just let u think u have won, coz im a nice fucking guy! yano waaaa meeeen?
> 
> ...


no comment i wont argue with you ice your obviously on a subbie reduce or sumting, dunno what i done to upset you.


----------



## indikat (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how the fuck you not get banged up for that indi? just my mouth i wasnt far from being charged with endangering the flight n likely jailtime.


you know the story and how it ended, talked my way out using full prejudice against football hooligans, fink e was a frontwheeler too , love ya team really man, that wenger nos his shit ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no comment i wont argue with you ice your obviously on a subbie reduce or sumting, dunno what i done to upset you.


 u? upset me? how u reach that conclusion? i cant rip sum1 without me being mad?,,hmmmmm


and na no subby reduce just a fucked up back, 2 weeks now, bollox,

anwyays going to OP, no cunt follow me, i make securty sweeps so i will catch u..lmao

shawney il catch u on skype with pics n vid..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u? upset me? how u reach that conclusion? i cant rip sum1 without me being mad?,,hmmmmm
> 
> 
> and na no subby reduce just a fucked up back, 2 weeks now, bollox,
> ...


when did i rip u off you fucking cock??? go away dickwad go have a blast on that fake fanny you have............


----------



## indikat (Sep 3, 2013)

hic.........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

cup........ lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 3, 2013)

ahhhhm staemin, but on a promise so laters ...hic ....cough...lovin life tonite


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2013)

Fucks sake. Drove home leaving my new tablet On thefloor of tesco carpark before a bunch ofchavvy boy racers. Hoofed it back and thank god it was still there  close call!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 3, 2013)

afternoon fuk wankers did u miss me....corse ya did........just watched that world war z...........and yer I nearly went zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz crok of shit.......got missis one of those kindle fire hd bolloks today...just to keep her sweet and me morning bjs ceep coming lol.......had me a 22 inch hd tv for monitor ....was bit fuked off tho come to put this other graphics card in me pc and a 580 power supply just aint cutting it so got to get a 800 grrrrrr........time for a smoke I think...............


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

o fuck imc's ere time for film zzzzzzz loool


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 3, 2013)

lol fuk off wigga lol


Lemon king said:


> o fuck imc's ere time for film zzzzzzz loool


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

lemon when u gonna learn, u came into the thread hiding behind a keyboard threatening violence now u wana try mug off respected members imc has earnt his respect in the thread u just keep losing yours................


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 3, 2013)

yes lemon.........lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 3, 2013)

fuk me getting up at 7 this morning to take nippa to school as killed me......fuked if im doing that again.....nakerd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Fucks sake. Drove home leaving my new tablet On thefloor of tesco carpark before a bunch ofchavvy boy racers. Hoofed it back and thank god it was still there  close call!


first wtf was it doing on the floor¬?
second, in my area that would have been sniffed in a second, what a locely land u live n 

bak form main op,, fucked now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> when did i rip u off you fucking cock??? go away dickwad go have a blast on that fake fanny you have............


hahah wtf sambo u dosey cunt i never said rip me of i said rip u i.e have a laugh, i.e talke the piss,

yano?? have a think,,, and shit like that comment is what pisses me off, mnnabe a pal, and u just straight to that conclusion..pffff


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahah wtf sambo u dosey cunt i never said rip me of i said rip u i.e have a laugh, i.e talke the piss,
> 
> yano?? have a think,,, and shit like that comment is what pisses me off, mnnabe a pal, and u just straight to that conclusion..pffff


off course you rip me you sell free prescription pills for money lol by the way i chopped your last batch at 6wks hope you enjoyed lol who ripped who again lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> first wtf was it doing on the floor¬?
> second, in my area that would have been sniffed in a second, what a locely land u live n
> 
> bak form main op,, fucked now


It is like that in my a area too. Luckily I live a minute from the store, and then hat I don't have silly white electronic contraptions. Nice blend in black  only had it a week, would have been pissed. I put it in the door glovewell thing, and seems I opened my door too hard when I got out at the shop. Lesson learnt.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 3, 2013)

*2 of my kali mist are developing flowers during veg WTF? *View attachment 2803537View attachment 2803538


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> *2 of my kali mist are developing flowers during veg WTF? *View attachment 2803537View attachment 2803538


clones or form seed mate? i ran these and yeh they got preflowers in veg,, u sure ur timers set right? ;lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> *2 of my kali mist are developing flowers during veg WTF? *View attachment 2803537View attachment 2803538


Shit happens. Sure they're not autos or you've had a lighting issue of late.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> It is like that in my a area too. Luckily I live a minute from the store, and then hat I don't have silly white electronic contraptions. Nice blend in black  only had it a week, would have been pissed. I put it in the door glovewell thing, and seems I opened my door too hard when I got out at the shop. Lesson learnt.


thought u had your nexus 7 or 10? what did u opt for as upgrade? and u selling the old one? or is it a love affair? i had one with my avdent till got stood on, gutted isent the word, so wanting new one, as for phones been loking at the galaxy s4 zoom and the samsung gqlaxy mega, u seen um?

andf ur a lucky cunt!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 3, 2013)

I got the new n7 to go alongside my n10. Different usage scenarios. Still trying to get a black HTC one for a good price. Had a go with the HTC one mini and sure its overpriced for what it is, but I'd happily get a contract on. One of those if someone got the damned black one in stock. Zoom looks nifty, although I just bpught a new camera so isn't needed, but I liked the look of the s4 active. Just wish they used good materials. Samsung phones and tablets feel like cheap crap.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Shit happens. Sure they're not autos or you've had a lighting issue of late.


not autos there delicious seeds, all are fem, photo, got 17 seeds and 6 strains. Never had lights of just turned 1 of 2 metal halides off for couple of hours twice to combat heat issues. Strange because on description from attitude it says that they develop different kinds of flowers on same plant but i wouldnt have thought that would be during veg? Can i carry on vegging, got 2 weeks left yet.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

dont like to see the uk thread on page 2, and sleepings cheating lol i gotta be up in 3hours.....

fuck nos whats happening to the kali mist gigabud very strange them for them to flower in veg??? spose to be a lovely smoke tho if you get the right pheno, never smoked it myself tho or grew it if it aint ready in 60day max i dont wana grow it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

its getting to the point to shall i just stay awake n sleep nice the next day, insomnia is a cunt n half, sleep deprivation fucks with your mind quicker than any drug...........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

well seeing as this is the what i can beg or ponce thread lolol, dont spose anyone has a digi volcano vape they wana give me loloolol i been a smoker near 20 years but a good friend showed me the way of the volcano recently and i want one lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

wakey bakey llightweights....................


have a good day people.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

lightweights, fukkin 10 hour ina tent yesterday...ffs. mate phoned a sicky the cunt!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning,




newuserlol said:


> sleep deprivation fucks with your mind quicker than any drug...........


Tell me about it, I've done a lot in my time but nothing fucks with me as much as lack of sleep, turns me proper schizo.
Been looking into getting a volcano vaporiser as well, pricey fuckers though, even second hand you looking close to 200. Never tried one before which is why I'm hesitant. 

Wish I was outside today, got a shit ton of work to get through and the sun is taunting me. Been planning my grow cabinet, going to start off with 1 and probably bring an extra one into play after. Just going to be a 1/2 plant thing. Off the top off my head the dimensions should be close to W40cm x D40cm x H120cm, reckon I'll get away with that? Looking at getting a 250w duel spectrum CFL, will that do the trick or am I way off?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

fuckin ell that's a fair bit of dog kush there D


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi just jumping in wiv my two bobs worth I've got a 300w dual spec CFL and I don't rate them mate I just use it for seedlings and clones but that's just me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Well just collected my first order 1g of UK cheese Lol never seen cheese more like lemon haze still nice tho can't wait for the hash to come


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> Hi just jumping in wiv my two bobs worth I've got a 300w dual spec CFL and I don't rate them mate I just use it for seedlings and clones but that's just me


How big is the area you're growing in? Keep in mind mine will be for 1 maybe 2 plants only, any suggestions based on the size I of the cab I'll be growing in?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Morning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used a 300w dual spec cfl for a few grows b4 i got a HPS they are ok but u will only get a max of 2 small plants under that and u will be lucky to get an oz from each dry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well just collected my first order 1g of UK cheese Lol never seen cheese more like lemon haze still nice tho can't wait for the hash to come


that u finally got urself onto the sr and made a purchase?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

600s all the way i say well saying that I've got a 600 400.and 250 Lol..Yeh Gary man found me balls lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> How big is the area you're growing in? Keep in mind mine will be for 1 maybe 2 plants only, any suggestions based on the size I of the cab I'll be growing in?


here is a cpl links to grows i done with CFL lights, https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/423263-cfl-grow-g13-blueberry-gum.html

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/636586-cfl-grow-big-buddah-cheese.html


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i used a 300w dual spec cfl for a few grows b4 i got a HPS they are ok but u will only get a max of 2 small plants under that and u will be lucky to get an oz from each dry


Cheers Gary, 2 OZ dried from 1 grow sounds perfect. I probably smoke an Oz or so a month so if I flip new plants as I harvest I should be set. Looking at HPS but don't you think it will be a bit overkill for the small grow cab and 2 plants? Would prefer to keep things simple while I learn the basics and upgrade/improve along the way.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Sep 4, 2013)

It will grow a couple of plants but I'm sure the results will be better with a 250 hps if you can keep it cool enuf in that size of cabinet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Cheers Gary, 2 OZ dried from 1 grow sounds perfect. I probably smoke an Oz or so a month so if I flip new plants as I harvest I should be set. Looking at HPS but don't you think it will be a bit overkill for the small grow cab and 2 plants? Would prefer to keep things simple while I learn the basics and upgrade/improve along the way.


the cfl will do the job but i would recommend using a 250 HPS a u will get better results even in a small space with 2 plants


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 600s all the way i say well saying that I've got a 600 400.and 250 Lol..Yeh Gary man found me balls lol


im the same m8 got a 600hps, 400hps and a 300cfl i just gave the 250hps away to a mate of a mate. 
so hows the cheese then is it worth the risk and wait of ordering on the road?


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the cfl will do the job but i would recommend using a 250 HPS a u will get better results even in a small space with 2 plants


Won't the HPS cause heat issues though? Trying to keep this as low key as possible, gf is sort of ok with it but I want things to be as stealthy as possible, my reasoning is that the HPS will require more fans = more noise which I would like to avoid if possible.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Sep 4, 2013)

You guys are right 600s are the bizz i gave up the 400s and 250 only use them for cuttings and seedlings what kind of nutes are u guys using anybody using advanced nutes 3 part I've got a couple of questions ?


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Sep 4, 2013)

It will heat your cabinet up but if u stick a couple of holes in the side and put a couple of p.c. fans in it should keep your temps down


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im the same m8 got a 600hps, 400hps and a 300cfl i just gave the 250hps away to a mate of a mate.
> so hows the cheese then is it worth the risk and wait of ordering on the road?


Yeh I just stuck the 250 in with the 600 aswell give it an extra boost naa mean...it was OK not cheese tho more like lemon haze or sumthin not bad tho nice tackle


----------



## indikat (Sep 4, 2013)

im havin steak and chips, got the bbq goin, chips in the oven, eldest daughter coming round for a bit of sunshine in the garden, mite crack open the wine, taken some more psycho cuts and been abusng some exo veg babies, last of the summer heat we hope


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 4, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Won't the HPS cause heat issues though? Trying to keep this as low key as possible, gf is sort of ok with it but I want things to be as stealthy as possible, my reasoning is that the HPS will require more fans = more noise which I would like to avoid if possible.


My pal grows in a cubpoard with no intake/exhaust fans he has 1 300w dual CFL above and 2 x 125 at the side, he gets 4,oz from 2 plants, just leaves cupboard door open. For the extra £60 on 2 more small cfls its well worth it, i would say whilst the smoke was fine the buds are not as tight as what you would get with a hps. I would go 1 x 250 w hps and side light 2 x 125 cfls. a cheap 12" oscilating fan will do the trick, you dont need an intake or exhaust for such a small grow, just leave open. My first i did 4 plants under a 400w hps, hadnt got a clue, had no intake fan no oscilating fan, heat issues, condensation everywhere, still pulled 2 oz a plant of quality bud.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 4, 2013)

Check my grow log out, might pick up a few pointers and get your gf in toe man, tell her to chill her beans


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 4, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Check my grow log out, might pick up a few pointers and get your gf in toe man, tell her to chill her beans


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/711616-soil-grow-log-nutrient-advice.html


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Check my grow log out, might pick up a few pointers and get your gf in toe man, tell her to chill her beans



GF is sound, keeps me level headed. She's the goody 2 shoes type of girl, tolerates but disapproves if you know what I mean. I'll check out your logs.

In other news, just read an article on TOR not being as secure as imagined.. maybe some food for thought: http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/tor-is-less-anonymous-than-you-think


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 4, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> GF is sound, keeps me level headed. She's the goody 2 shoes type of girl, tolerates but disapproves if you know what I mean. I'll check out your logs.
> 
> In other news, just read an article on TOR not being as secure as imagined.. maybe some food for thought: http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/tor-is-less-anonymous-than-you-think


HA HA HA my gf exactly the same, good girl, with a hint of bad. keeps telling me to get growing now because theres gunna be non of this shit when we move in together. LOL thats what she fukin thinks


----------



## Roterneylastergen (Sep 4, 2013)

That is some good harvest...great pics..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

had me bitches out for a feed there so thought i'd get a few pic and throw them up to let u guys see where im at just now

 Blue Grape dream 12/12 from seed 5 week old  4 Blue Dream clone were vegged for 14 days and been 12/12 for 3 weeks now Cheese clone doesnt seem to want to grow much Dinafem cheese vegged for 21 days from seed and been flowering for 7 weeks now Look what also arrived today, my bubble bags and iso so another cpl weeks and i can get my hash made


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeh your cheese are about 5 times the size of mine Lol so I've just flipped em last week a repotted em yesterday so we'll see what happens that blue d looks alright mate  well they all do mate nice 1


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh your cheese are about 5 times the size of mine Lol so I've just flipped em last week a repotted em yesterday so we'll see what happens that blue d looks alright mate  well they all do mate nice 1


cheers mate the BD are looking lovely thats them starting to flower now. if the cheese dont pick up soon im considering tossing it and replacing it with some dippy ellsy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers mate the BD are looking lovely thats them starting to flower now. if the cheese dont pick up soon im considering tossing it and replacing it with some dippy ellsy


Yeh mine arnt doing fuck all either mate I'll see how they go if not there gonna get binned mate..my mini 220 micron work bag arrived today from Canada only taken a week


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

Tell you what shawny, count yourself lucky you chopped that garden monster. Popped home on my lunch and I can smell my shitty little dwarves halfway down the street. Not good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

Afternoon miscreants.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;TjknaeJsFTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjknaeJsFTA[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

My Dad chucked me some cash for my birthday on Sunday.

A new 5" Rhino pro filter and a new 5" Ruck fan coming up, happy days.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

Alright Yorkie, 

Haven't spoken to you yet but seen a few of your posts and you seem like a clued up guy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2013)

Chucked an article up for you n indi a bit bk yourkie but for the life of me cant remember what fucking page lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2013)

Found it @yorkie...........

*
Botanists discover the signal that triggers flowering




 12:48 20 April 2007 by Bob Holmes


After a quest lasting more than 70 years, botanists may finally have found what one leading textbook describes as "the Holy Grail of plant biology" - the molecular command that tells a plant it is time to flower. 
The discovery may help scientists tailor crops to different latitudes - an especially valuable ability as global warming begins to shift climate zones towards the poles. 
Researchers have known since the 1930s that the leaves of plants perceive the seasons by sensing the amount of daylight and, when the time is right, trigger flowering by sending some sort of signal to the shoot tip. But the identity of this so-called "florigen" has remained mysterious. 
Now two research teams have independently identified it. Florigen, they say, is the protein produced by a gene called Flowering locus T, or FT. One team, led by George Coupland at the Max Planck Institute for Plant Breeding Research in Cologne, Germany, and Colin Turnbull at Imperial College London in the UK, used genetic trickery to join the FT protein to a green fluorescent protein marker in Arabidopsis, or thale cress. 
Green fuse

Onto this marker-enriched plant, the team grafted a mutant stem that lacked the FT gene and so was unable to flower by itself. They observed that the fluorescent FT protein crossed into the mutant stem and triggered flowering. "It's pretty unambiguous," says Turnbull. 
Another team, led by Ko Shimamoto at the Nara Institute of Science and Technology in Ikoma, Japan, used much the same technique to show the same thing in rice. 
Finding the same florigen in two such distantly related species suggests the mechanism is common to all plants, says Jan Zeevaart, a plant biologist at Michigan State University in East Lansing, US.
The new results are not the FT gene's first turn in the limelight. In recent years, several studies have shown that FT is turned on in leaf tissue at particular day lengths, and that the FT protein acts in the shoot tip to trigger flowering. However, no one knew whether the FT protein or some other molecule was the flowering signal that shuttled from leaf to shoot tip. 
Messenger shot

In 2005, researchers in Sweden seemed to settle the question when they announced that messenger RNA from the FT gene was the mobile signal. But this week, the Swedish team formally retracted this claim. 
"A guest researcher from China who had been invited to join our team manipulated the data to get false results," says Ove Nilsson at Umeå University in Sweden. The Chinese researcher, Tao Huang, who is no longer at Umeå University, still stands by his results, says Nilsson.
With the flowering signal now firmly in hand, biotechnologists have the means to tinker with a plant's flowering time to adapt it to different conditions. For example, farmers at higher latitudes might want to force crops to flower earlier so that they can mature their fruit before the first frost, suggests Brian Ayre, a plant biologist at the University of North Texas in Denton, US. 
Reference: Science, doi:10.1126/science.1141752 and doi:10.1126/science.1141753; (retraction) Science, vol 316, p 367 *


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My Dad chucked me some cash for my birthday on Sunday.
> 
> A new 5" Rhino pro filter and a new 5" Ruck fan coming up, happy days.


happy birthday u old bastard.
personally i would go with the 6" filter and use a reducer, will last twice as long for very little extra cost.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> happy birthday u old bastard.
> personally i would go with the 6" filter and use a reducer, will last twice as long for very little extra cost.


Cheers, I still feel 20 something which aint a bad thing I suppose.

With reduced airflow due to the bigger filter too.
I'm going to run 2 5" fans in series pulling through 2 5" Rhino filters in parallel possibly over a 600w and a 400w bulb in series, we'll see yet if I add the 400w.


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

if you fit a 6" filter to a 5" fan it will place less strain on the carbon in the filter, air moving slower over the carbon means it will work better and the filter should therefore last longer.

i have an 8" filter that has lasted for nearly 3 years because i have only ever run a 6" fan over it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 4, 2013)

Afternoon boys, jus watered the ladies and stuck some supports in. Fucking pain in the arse. Next time defo getting some support rings!

The blue Thai is looking most promising. It kinda has a pollen smell to it more than a green smell


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

looks like the green giants knob that bottom pic. one of the first things i ever "learned" about weed was sativas give shit yield and indicas give big yield. lol

edit: but i must say looking at leaf and structure that blue thai is more or less a 50/50 hybrid.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> if you fit a 6" filter to a 5" fan it will place less strain on the carbon in the filter, air moving slower over the carbon means it will work better and the filter should therefore last longer.
> 
> i have an 8" filter that has lasted for nearly 3 years because i have only ever run a 6" fan over it.


This is true but I reckon £60 for a top shelf filter that lasts 3-4 years (I've had this one that long) is right enough.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah only reason it's in there is cause I killed 2 of 5 PE seeds and had to make numbers up lol. Kinda glad I did now.


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is true but I reckon £60 for a top shelf filter that lasts 3-4 years (I've had this one that long) is right enough.



are you only cooling one light or something? 5" fan and filter seems a bit lightweight especially considering the heat we are having. i must say 60 quid is a bargain, i'm sure my 6" was over a ton, i don't shop around though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> are you only cooling one light or something? 5" fan and filter seems a bit lightweight especially considering the heat we are having. i must say 60 quid is a bargain, i'm sure my 6" was over a ton, i don't shop around though.


A 600w a 400w or both depending on what I'm doing.

Like I said the new fan I'm getting is a higher powered 4 speed Ruck, it pulls up to 372 m3/hr, in flower I'll run it in series with my other 5" fan.


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

does running in series work well?, i have always wondered this please share your results.

two different fans on the same ducting?( thats what in series means right?)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> does running in series work well?, i have always wondered this please share your results.
> 
> two different fans on the same ducting?( thats what in series means right?)


This.........


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

i was right then.

if one fan is more powerful how does it affect the performance? will the stronger fan make the weaker one spin faster or will it just run at a lower speed?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> i was right then.
> 
> if one fan is more powerful how does it affect the performance? will the stronger fan make the weaker one spin faster or will it just run at a lower speed?


I'm not sure as I've never bolted 2 different speed fans together but I'm going to space them about a foot apart so they shouldn't affect each other but if they do then I'll have to set them up in parallel, simple.......


----------



## indikat (Sep 4, 2013)

vaping some critical jack, surprisingly good and strong, mus be the jack commin out, wont be growin it or any other seed strains again for the foreseeable ...no point as it cash croppers that I need


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> vaping some critical jack, surprisingly good and strong, mus be the jack commin out, wont be growin it or any other seed strains again for the foreseeable ...no point as it cash croppers that I need


That exo and psycho a m8 has is 9 weeks flower tomoro, I can't get a hold of the cunt but he should be choppin tomoro night so when that's dry you'll have a bit of that to vape too.


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not sure as I've never bolted 2 different speed fans together but I'm going to space them about a foot apart so they shouldn't affect each other but if they do then I'll have to set them up in parallel, simple.......



well i look forward to seeing what you find, are temps ok now with the gear you got? i imagine you will only help matters.




i currently have 2 of my 4 lights (600w) on 24/0 and it was 83f at 3 o'clock today, i will have to put them down to 18 hours in this heatwave we are expecting. i'm glad they are only babies for the time being.

if i had all 4 lights on my temps would be over a ton, my fan just isn't being used efficiently enough and i have loads of loose ducting which only hurts matters. this fucker is capable of cooling 5 lights, i've seen it. 









fuck summer growing.


----------



## jondamon (Sep 4, 2013)

Just wanted to share this with you guys as I know everyone like a bargain. 

I've ordered 2x of these to test out. 

Mainly for you 400w users but @£3 who can complain. 


http://cpc.farnell.com/pro-elec/htngp400/son-super-clear-400w-55000lm/dp/LP04394


Worth a punt IMO. 




J


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> well i look forward to seeing what you find, are temps ok now with the gear you got? i imagine you will only help matters.


If I set the proper tent up in the bedroom I can get way with the 5" fan cooling a 600w and a 400w and on a hot day the tent will be around 27-32c

I can't run both in the attic on summer days though, the attic is just silly hot during summer and I can only get away with the 600w cooltube on bad days.


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

yorkshireman is your loft not properly insulated? 
if you lined the whole room out (floor and all) in insulation boards it would stop a lot of heat being transferred from your house and the hot black slates on the roof to the grow room. it may sound expensive but you'd be amazed at what proper insulation can do. you'd be able to pull in/extract air outside via a tile/slate vent and 1 600 should be well manageable.

my mate has 3 600w in his loft, it's a brand new house and has been sprayed with that foam on the back of the tiles, there are two tile vents that aren't connected to anything all we did was line the room out in black and white, there is a 6"rvk/8"rhino extraction with the other tile vent being a passive intake. temps are lovely and he is due for harvest this week with no smell outside. modern houses are built a lot more air tight than older ones, the loft hatch even has an in built seal and is insulated

i had to put a few pairs of nylons on the intake because you could see light outside in the night lol, it's like a mini filter to stop insects too but was only an after thought.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 4, 2013)

Right jus ordered magne cal.... Again


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Right jus ordered magne cal.... Again


u dont need no more ripen do ya lolol

who do you order from? growel or greens ive used for years never had a single prob.

looks like that 100g was either a selective scam cause they are deffo sending out plenty, or got by the dutch i couldn't resist had to check if the address was flagged, small order of benzos from a different country made it threw on time no probs.

fucking wankers........


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> vaping some critical jack


 How's vaping going for you indi? I'm still debating it. I don't even know anyone who does it so can't try or hear anyone out on it.

Just don't want to shell out 2 ton for something I'm going to try and go mehh..


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Right jus ordered magne cal.... Again


Did you tell them they delivered the wrong product?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

i was the same guard i doubted that vaping for years and years, but honest mate i been a smoker 19yrs and if i had the cash i would buy one 2mora they are that good, taste soooooo much better in the volcano and the buzz is so much cleaner i found.


----------



## ghb (Sep 4, 2013)

i have a volcano sitting around gathering dust, for me there is no competition, i like to smoke.
if i decide to wean myself off or maybe have a break i will break out the vape again. 

it's fun for parties etc, at new year i had a 10ft bag on it, we all got fucked up off that.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u dont need no more ripen do ya lolol
> 
> who do you order from? growel or greens ive used for years never had a single prob.
> 
> ...


I ordered it of flee bay mate, tbh I don't even kno who I ordered it off lol. Iv ordered it from a different seller this time so fingers crossed lol. What cunts! Well I suppose being scammed is better than being busted eh.
@guards I sent them a email mate and not a word  if they get bk to me and say they will send me the magne cal ill jus tell em it's to late and to send me something else lol ha ha.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> i have a volcano sitting around gathering dust, for me there is no competition, i like to smoke.
> if i decide to wean myself off or maybe have a break i will break out the vape again.
> 
> it's fun for parties etc, at new year i had a 10ft bag on it, we all got fucked up off that.


i no ttt has said the same, different strokes for different folks n all that jazz maybe cause i fucking loved it, and ive smoked every which way you can really just never a volcano before a short while back.


----------



## indikat (Sep 4, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> How's vaping going for you indi? I'm still debating it. I don't even know anyone who does it so can't try or hear anyone out on it.
> 
> Just don't want to shell out 2 ton for something I'm going to try and go mehh..


vaping from a volcano is a dif experience and of course the flavour is stunning and the high is higher, its perfectly safe and good for your health, been smoking weed 30 years and been vaping for the last 4, its the vape I turn to first thing in the morning and last thing at nite


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

afternoon all..............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> yorkshireman is your loft not properly insulated?
> if you lined the whole room out (floor and all) in insulation boards it would stop a lot of heat being transferred from your house and the hot black slates on the roof to the grow room. it may sound expensive but you'd be amazed at what proper insulation can do. you'd be able to pull in/extract air outside via a tile/slate vent and 1 600 should be well manageable.
> 
> my mate has 3 600w in his loft, it's a brand new house and has been sprayed with that foam on the back of the tiles, there are two tile vents that aren't connected to anything all we did was line the room out in black and white, there is a 6"rvk/8"rhino extraction with the other tile vent being a passive intake. temps are lovely and he is due for harvest this week with no smell outside. modern houses are built a lot more air tight than older ones, the loft hatch even has an in built seal and is insulated
> ...


It's just regular loft but there's no foam on the back of the slates just the black netting, my house is only 12 years old too.

I intend to get it more professional up there but it's only the extra space that's the reason it's in the attic at the moment (and the house isn't mine). 
Spending this next cash crop on an apartment is the plan, get it out of the way again so the missus doesn't have to fret and then open a fucking sweet shop.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

id love to get me a veg tent up the loft but worrid bout risk of pc plod flying about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^ THE REAL IMC^^^


yeh fuk the loft too dodgy ike big time lol.,.. mdf and shit aint gunna cut it, but them loft tents are fukcing mint


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

think u read yorky got me hands on 2 cards now just got to get the powerpack mod to power them pref one with 4 3pin outputs got me eye on this one pretty cool theres a usb connection on this one witch wen u plug it in u can control cooling fans ect.......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281062441738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 still don't think im going to have enuff leads off that one tho mite have to go to a 1000w


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id love to get me a veg tent up the loft but worrid bout risk of pc plod flying about



Set it up right and you've nothing to worry about.

And when was the last time you heard of heat sig photos from FLIR being used as evidence to bust anybody?
West Yorkshire has more grows on than anywhere else in the country, we'd be dropping like flies if plod were using half of what they say they do.

I can walk through estates in this city on a night and just need to luck at the soffits and facias to know who's growing in the lofts, they either glow up or have expanding foam hanging out of the holes!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


LMAO! Greg Valentino and his Synthol arms, what a tool that guy is.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

who evers buying yorkstars cash crop is a lucky Kunt if it looks anything like the headstash....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

yer looks like he been using what we call inchers injecting fluid into muscles or surrounding them.....u can tell how out of proportion he is to rest of bod....that's not steroids he on he small everywere alse.........and fuk u ice....heres the real u........................fat cunt.............lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

would only want a small tent just to veg ten in......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Set it up right and you've nothing to worry about.
> 
> And when was the last time you heard of heat sig photos from FLIR being used as evidence to bust anybody?
> West Yorkshire has more grows on than anywhere else in the country, we'd be dropping like flies if plod were using half of what they say they do.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think u read yorky got me hands on 2 cards now just got to get the powerpack mod to power them pref one with 4 3pin outputs got me eye on this one pretty cool theres a usb connection on this one witch wen u plug it in u can control cooling fans ect.......http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281062441738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 still don't think im going to have enuff leads off that one tho mite have to go to a 1000w


Aye that's not bad, the 4 seperate PCIE feeds are spot on but I'd maybe go for a 1000w too if you're on a budget.

I've got an Enermax Galaxy 850W, it's a quality beast.


----------



## jondamon (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought one of these to try vaping. 

http://vapeorsmoke.com/

Its pretty good to be fair. £100. 

Can be used to smoke using a high flame or vape using a low flame. 


Needless to say though its just stuck in the cupboard and gets brought out every now and again. I like spliffs too much lol. 



J


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> would only want a small tent just to veg ten in......


Then anybody can get away with a 400w cooltube in a tent, easy.
Intake from outside and exhaust into the house, perfect.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> who evers buying yorkstars cash crop is a lucky Kunt if it looks anything like the headstash....


It'll piss on that last lot, I'm doing a 2m square Exo SCROG.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

got me eye on this aswell atm...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321199362304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 and this case im going to get..........http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ThermalTake-Overseer-RX-I-VN700M1W2N-Full-Tower-PC-Case-/310685764682?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item4856508c4a


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

sup jondamon...............


jondamon said:


> I bought one of these to try vaping.
> 
> http://vapeorsmoke.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sup jondamon...............


How's it going big lad?



J


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

yer not to bad matey ya self?


jondamon said:


> How's it going big lad?
> 
> 
> 
> J


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck I forgot, lol!

I've 2 fem Dog and 3 reg Anesthesia on the go too.

The 2 Dog are prolly going to a pals I'm on about setting up for his percy, I'll take half the crop till he an sort himself out and then he can look after genetics and shit for me afterwards, spread the load so to speak.

The Anesthesia I'm hoping to get at least 1 of each fromso I can do a big seed run for a future pheno hunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got me eye on this aswell atm...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321199362304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 and this case im going to get..........http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ThermalTake-Overseer-RX-I-VN700M1W2N-Full-Tower-PC-Case-/310685764682?pt=UK_Computing_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item4856508c4a


I've this one....

http://store.antec.com/Product/enclosure-gear_for_gamers/nine-hundred/0-761345-15900-5.aspx


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

I got a hiper type r red one atm yorky only 580w and aint cutting it ...nice power supply tho just not enuff to run 2 of these cards


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

I like me uv setup atm but case only a midi...just aint big enuff and all cramped in there so need a full case...shame cos I like this case all perspecs


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

and u saying that about a 400 cool tube in tent in loft....I suppose I could try it wen I get me 2 600w in flower room cos ill have 2 400w spare....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

girls coming on nice..... soz bout lights


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

Yorkie owned for short of £52, what a rucky fucker!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151105171530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

how many exo u scrogin yorky?.......was planning on doing 2 come jan one under each 600w hood and monstercrop it ect......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how many exo u scrogin yorky?.......was planning on doing 2 come jan one under each 600w hood and monstercrop it ect......


2 big uns in 15 litre ish pots under a 600w and a 400w bolted back to back in series cooltubes, possibly.

Deffo just the 600w but I'll still yield big on this one for the space, I'm on it.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

nice one.....what u hoping to pull?.......this run atm aint kept no dates ect feeding charts and what not.......just going with the flow and reading plants.....wen get foot n half ill flip them....they all was from seed....tbh I cldnt tell u what week im on....


The Yorkshireman said:


> 2 big uns in 15 litre ish pots under a 600w and a 400w bolted back to back in series cooltubes, possibly.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

will be good to see the outcome of the 600 vs the 400


The Yorkshireman said:


> 2 big uns in 15 litre ish pots under a 600w and a 400w bolted back to back in series cooltubes, possibly.
> 
> Deffo just the 600w but I'll still yield big on this one for the space, I'm on it.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

evening shite sticks, so what ye all up to, apart from ball deep in yer sisters?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

na im ballsdeep in ya mom lad......lol


dura72 said:


> evening shite sticks, so what ye all up to, apart from ball deep in yer sisters?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

u and ur veg times n skills yman will pull 10plus of each exo, ive pulled 10 before from 1 in a 20ltr airpot, there was another 3 plants in the tent and 1200hps


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

wouldnt say that to dura imc, that kinky fucker will prob wana go 3up with yas lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

yer I think yorky could grow em that big would have his main colas poping out top of chimdy


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

im game..........as long as I can have her chocolate starfish.........


newuserlol said:


> wouldnt say that to dura imc, that kinky fucker will prob wana go 3up with yas lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u and ur veg times n skills yman will pull 10plus of each exo, ive pulled 10 before from 1 in a 20ltr airpot, there was another 3 plants in the tent and 1200hps


I reckon I'd have pulled a good yeild off that last grow, they had a good veg and I actually had time too work on the fuckers that time. Goina just do the 8 again this time under the 3 600ws with probly the exo and livers, should be taking my cuts for it in a week or two


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> will be good to see the outcome of the 600 vs the 400


No they won't be side by side, they'll be bolted end to end so it'll be like a 1000w bulb but with a better spread and colour spectrum.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

I got the 400w Phillips mh and a foow hps for veg atm I mite just leave the mh in there for flower 2 but it is a lot hotter in there with the mh....and im using open lights atm.......stroll on jan after this grow so can build the new setup


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

every fucker and there mums are doing exo....i still bet none of it makes it south!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u and ur veg times n skills yman will pull 10plus of each exo, ive pulled 10 before from 1 in a 20ltr airpot, there was another 3 plants in the tent and 1200hps


I can smash 10 each easy in SCROG, I'm gonna set my sights on 20 and 15 I might put money on yet.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> every fucker and there mums are doing exo....i still bet none of it makes it south!!


if ur from the south then ur too fuckin write lemon head lol....is ur head really shaped like a lemon??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> every fucker and there mums are doing exo....i still bet none of it makes it south!!


It can for the right man but you've not been round long enough for that yet mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

lol ill be coming to u for some tips for wen I do mine mate lol......


The Yorkshireman said:


> I can smash 10 each easy in SCROG, I'm gonna set my sights on 20 and 15 I might put money on yet.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

don't forget the right price too lol....


The Yorkshireman said:


> It can for the right man but you've not been round long enough for that yet mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can smash 10 each easy in SCROG, I'm gonna set my sights on 20 and 15 I might put money on yet.


I got 18 oz from 2 blue widow scrogged under a 400w, first ever scrogg too I thot that was quite good


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

he is arny realy..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

Evening cock gobblers..


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

ahahaha i wasnt dropping hints but when your ready i am me ol mucker! lol, but by the sounds of things what ya dont smoke ya dont miss!! i think i have only ever smoked it once, and i didnt smoke enough off it too miss it (score bag from birmingham) it did reek more then anything else i have smoked to date, heavy almost thick smell and flavour.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

lol....alrite lad.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening cock gobblers..


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

to say a lot of ppl mention exo and bham....im bout 8 mile off and kno fuker realy herd of it my way.....


Lemon king said:


> ahahaha i wasnt dropping hints but when your ready i am me ol mucker! lol, but by the sounds of things what ya dont smoke ya dont miss!! i think i have only ever smoked it once, and i didnt smoke enough off it too miss it (score bag from birmingham) it did reek more then anything else i have smoked to date, heavy almost thick smell and flavour.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening cock gobblers..


Bonjourno Gary-san!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol....alrite lad.......


hows it going big guy? meant to say ur bubble was really nice mate i enjoyed that so did the wife, the bc was decent as well but cud do with a bit more of a cure,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Bonjourno Gary-san!!


whats cracking Lemon jizz, what u saying 2nite?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> to say a lot of ppl mention exo and bham....im bout 8 mile off and kno fuker realy herd of it my way.....


Fuck knows my mate was knobbing some proper beach whale for xmas pressies and when the posh bit came down she bought us a scores each with her, said it was cheese...very light green and very cheesey but kinda sweet?!...i cant remember.... but she got him a blackberry and £400 pair of hand made italian leather shoes and he didnt even have to knob it....that time!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> evening shite sticks, so what ye all up to, apart from ball deep in yer sisters?


Same shit different day mate, how's the uni going?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> whats cracking Lemon jizz, what u saying 2nite?


what am i saying - jizz -jizz -jizz-jizz


----------



## indikat (Sep 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> who evers buying yorkstars cash crop is a lucky Kunt if it looks anything like the headstash....


cocksukka..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> don't forget the right price too lol....


My price is all ways right, fucking fool unto myself.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

yer mate I dryed it to quick tbh under lights just to fuk it off still nice smoke tho.....shit I got ere bit betta as been sat in bag drying more over the weeks.....glad u enjoyed


Garybhoy11 said:


> hows it going big guy? meant to say ur bubble was really nice mate i enjoyed that so did the wife, the bc was decent as well but cud do with a bit more of a cure,


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

lol well if was from bham prob fake shit lol


Lemon king said:


> Fuck knows my mate was knobbing some proper beach whale for xmas pressies and when the posh bit came down she bought us a scores each with her, said it was cheese...very light green and very cheesey but kinda sweet?!...i cant remember.... but she got him a blackberry and £400 pair of hand made italian leather shoes and he didnt even have to knob it....that time!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

my missis still aint done these other fairys yet....fukin splittass needs to get on with it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> cocksukka..


Lol, I thought about quoting Bricktop.

"Take your tongue out of my arse hole Garry!"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I thought about quoting Bricktop.
> 
> "Take your tongue out of my arse hole Garry!"


for a second there i thot u were talkin bout me, had to read that a cpl times


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't get it......just liked it anyways...sounded good lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> for a second there i thot u were talkin bout me, had to read that a cpl times


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I didn't get it......just liked it anyways...sounded good lol



[video=youtube;XcqXpDwi5jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XcqXpDwi5jQ[/video]


............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

got me this tv otherday yorky 22 hd led so could hook me card up to hd.......the tits broooooo....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I thought about quoting Bricktop.
> 
> "Take your tongue out of my arse hole Garry!"


lol....I got nothing.....smashed to pieces before the watershed lol


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Same shit different day mate, how's the uni going?


went well mate. passed everything, with merit i might add. cant fuckin wait to get back, ive been off for almost 4 months man and its just too long . im back on the tools right now to get by as students dont get benefits, fuckin shockin, but needs must and all that. apart from that keepin my head down waitin on 3 fuckin court case getttin sorted. what bout yerself buddy?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

fukin love the smell of this ag.....and its still in veg......very sweet smell.....not like a cannabis cheesy smell if u get me like the bc got going too...it overpowers it atm.....


----------



## indikat (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows it going big guy? meant to say ur bubble was really nice mate i enjoyed that so did the wife, the bc was decent as well but cud do with a bit more of a cure,


all weed could do with a bit more of a cure....whaddya mean?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

wernt much of a smell to it until u craked it ect then stunk...well dose now lol fukin wiffs missis keeps telling me to move it cos got stash in kitchen lol


indikat said:


> all weed could do with a bit more of a cure....whaddya mean?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got me this tv otherday yorky 22 hd led so could hook me card up to hd.......the tits broooooo....View attachment 2804467


its a bush u cheap cunt, lol,,, i have a 22" LED ofr my pc and the ps3,, your right tho tiz the shit!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

was on offer in argos 130 sqid......so thort fukit why not for me gaming......and fuk me made a lot of diff hooking the hd up.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> its a bush u cheap cunt, lol,,, i have a 22" LED ofr my pc and the ps3,, your right tho tiz the shit!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> all weed could do with a bit more of a cure....whaddya mean?


it needed longer to enhance the flavor and smell as it was very mild for blue cheese but that cud also be down to it being dried a little too fast


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

exactly what I did .....my own falt but fukit all went.....no complants lol .....


Garybhoy11 said:


> it needed longer to enhance the flavor and smell as it was very mild for blue cheese but that cud also be down to it being dried a little too fast


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> went well mate. passed everything, with merit i might add. cant fuckin wait to get back, ive been off for almost 4 months man and its just too long . im back on the tools right now to get by as students dont get benefits, fuckin shockin, but needs must and all that. apart from that keepin my head down waitin on 3 fuckin court case getttin sorted. what bout yerself buddy?


So that's Dura with a Bachelors then? Good lad.



I got a decent job a bit back, managing a kiddies soft play centre that does a a home cooked food offer. 
Good money but the job lasted all of about 4 weeks, sacked for whistle blowing.

Shitty filthy kitchen that hadn't had a mopped floor in at least 5 months and the pannini machines hadn't been cleaned in about that long.
Using the same cloths all day for all areas, no chilled cakes.

Fucking deathtrap for kids mate, I tried to put it right and got fucked off for being "too aggressive in my approach". 

The photo's I took before I left are with the food standards agency and the environmental health, I was supposed to be taking the employer to a tribunal but my useless Dad didn't send the ET1`off and now it's too late.

Back to the grind.....


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

havent got my degree yet mate, another 2 or 3 years depending whether i do my honours, which i most likely will, ....shame about the job mate, sounds like my local soft paly, i stopped takin the kids there, food was crap, place was fucking manky and the soft play are was crap....i just assumed it was because they didnt have the space or maybe the customers to justify investment....until i went to a small town outside edinburgh that an even smaller place, it was fuckin awesome, great play equipment, superb food at good prices , fancy stuff not just burger and chips, parents could hire an i-pad while waitin and read the news or just surf. just goes to show what can be done if the owners actually givea fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got me this tv otherday yorky 22 hd led so could hook me card up to hd.......the tits broooooo....View attachment 2804467



You wanna get your lass told mate........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck sake I'm sick of cleaning. Been elbow deep in bleachy water for hours. Wor lass wanted me to bin the nutes n all me airpots ffs and the curtains lol I was going along til I realised the street would have ringside seats to the ducts n tent lol. 

bongo n a weed beer to chillax with now.

Evening durex man been a while. Nice one passing the uni shiz. I was thinking you maybe had to do while inside as you'd not stuck ya heed in for a bit. When's the cases in front of the beak?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> havent got my degree yet mate, another 2 or 3 years depending whether i do my honours, which i most likely will, ....shame about the job mate, sounds like my local soft paly, i stopped takin the kids there, food was crap, place was fucking manky and the soft play are was crap....i just assumed it was because they didnt have the space or maybe the customers to justify investment....until i went to a small town outside edinburgh that an even smaller place, it was fuckin awesome, great play equipment, superb food at good prices , fancy stuff not just burger and chips, parents could hire an i-pad while waitin and read the news or just surf. just goes to show what can be done if the owners actually givea fuck.


The centre was awesome I have to admit but she's an accountant and hasn't the fucking foggiest about health and safety and food hygiene standards.

A washed out wannabe chef at 40 something from Kosovo who thinks that he can counteract the acidity and sweeten up tomato soup by adding sugar and vinegar to it? And, that eating food in the kitchen (that has been dropped on the floor mind!) is acceptable doesn't help my cause.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

offensive weapon, up for sentencing in 2 weeks, they withheld sentence hoping my cultivation charge would be dealt with first as its the older charge, no sign of that happenin though, prosecution are being a pain in the arse, my other case is an eviction one from the local council, there gonna fail with it it coz there fucking incompetents though. not that i actually give a fuck coz i wanta bigger gaff anyway and one that the filth dont know about. its all justa fuckin almighty ball ache. fuckin cops and council are just fuckin government lackeys, no brains and even less common sesne. its all just pointless.....on a happier note my plants are lookin great, little problem with the clones but i just took another dozen from my .mothers so hey-ho grow up in 4-5 weeks and another round about chrimbo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

Well at least you can show em your turning a corner lmao. Hope that deadly weapon one goes easy but it sounds like prosecutors are going for that one to stick. Hope not like obviously but you know how those devious fucks work.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2013)

Laters boys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

well thats me all filmed up for the night just finished watching war war z not bad i say some goos special fx n that.watched the iceman aswell thats not a bad film aswell so thats it just burning a j of this so called uk cheese lol its a nice smoke like but it aint no cheese let me tell ya


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

not too worried bout the weapon to be honest mate, i was sweating though, im not ashamed to admit but the prosecution has accepted there were mitigating circumstances so i dont think im lookin at jail, the cultivation is just them either playing silly buggers or maybe evn not caring too much, maybe even clutching at straws, sum of those fucks have tried real hard to get me jailed over the years but the thing is they're running out of time on it if they dont move fast it'll get chucked out. but its kind of hangin around like a fart in a spacesuit. id really just like it all to be over so i can move on.


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Laters boys.


later mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck sake I'm sick of cleaning. Been elbow deep in bleachy water for hours. Wor lass wanted me to bin the nutes n all me airpots ffs and the curtains lol I was going along til I realised the street would have ringside seats to the ducts n tent lol.
> 
> bongo n a weed beer to chillax with now.
> 
> Evening durex man been a while. Nice one passing the uni shiz. I was thinking you maybe had to do while inside as you'd not stuck ya heed in for a bit. When's the cases in front of the beak?



weed beer??? when u was on about brewing beer are you using the water thats left over after ice hash making for brewing with? ive always wonderd if theres any goodness in that water


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

dura72 said:


> not too worried bout the weapon to be honest mate, i was sweating though, im not ashamed to admit but the prosecution has accepted there were mitigating circumstances so i dont think im lookin at jail, the cultivation is just them either playing silly buggers or maybe evn not caring too much, maybe even clutching at straws, sum of those fucks have tried real hard to get me jailed over the years but the thing is they're running out of time on it if they dont move fast it'll get chucked out. but its kind of hangin around like a fart in a spacesuit. id really just like it all to be over so i can move on.



i hope all goes well mate i dont know u or anything but dont wanna see a thread member getting thrown in the nick naaaa mean good luck to ya matey


----------



## dura72 (Sep 4, 2013)

cheers mate. youll probably get to know me after all the shit stops and i can relax and get back into normal growing mode....its all been a bit upside down for me recently so ive just been keepin low


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

Aye it sounds like they've fucked themselves and they know it. You'll beat the weapon rap easy if there's mitigating. Dopes no big deal these days jails are too full. 

@shawny I brewed beer with weed in the mix and it came out in the flavour. Over sugared it so its about 7-8% but sweet as it gets. Does make you fart weedy parps mind lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

yeh by the sounds of it thats the best thing you can do lol.no point risking anything till its all blown over i suppose thats where im lucky never been in trouble with the po po lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye it sounds like they've fucked themselves and they know it. You'll beat the weapon rap easy if there's mitigating. Dopes no big deal these days jails are too full.
> 
> @shawny I brewed beer with weed in the mix and it came out in the flavour. Over sugared it so its about 7-8% but sweet as it gets. Does make you fart weedy parps mind lol.


hahahahahaha that cant be a bad thing lol so you went all out on it then and put weed in the mix go on my son...yeh gotta put more sugar than it says i bet yours is more like 15%


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

lol got same speakers as me......lol don't make me hook it up to my projector tv and show off lolol....


The Yorkshireman said:


> You wanna get your lass told mate........
> 
> View attachment 2804495


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

We took a reading ans it said about 9% but I dunno for sure. Its not gonna make you stoned but its canny strong and nice n tasty. 

Just used cured trim about a half oz.I could now put weed in and make it lairy but Im not gonna bother. Home brew is a piece of piss everyone should have a go. 

Me n a couple of lads arE getting a startup loan for the gear to start a brew company this coming year. Legit alchy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Hahahahaha legit alcy sounds good tho next time you make a brew use your water from an ice wash I bet that would add some flavour like


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

heres me mini work bag in got today for my mini washing machine can't wait to use it just need my bubba to hurry up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't man it needs to be pure as the driven snow. Tap water is fill of allsorts you don't want in your beer. I buy 5L bottles of spring water. I could add tincture extract at the conditioning and capping stage though. It'll ruin you fast though. Lol maybe a limited run


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

u had any susspended sentances[?.....hoperfully yll get one with community serv and fine......like don sez jails are full and herd meself lot of growers have been thrown out of court with slaps on wrist......suppose it all dippends on what the pros gonna go for wepon or that......hopefully yll walk ladQUOTE=dura72;9563740]not too worried bout the weapon to be honest mate, i was sweating though, im not ashamed to admit but the prosecution has accepted there were mitigating circumstances so i dont think im lookin at jail, the cultivation is just them either playing silly buggers or maybe evn not caring too much, maybe even clutching at straws, sum of those fucks have tried real hard to get me jailed over the years but the thing is they're running out of time on it if they dont move fast it'll get chucked out. but its kind of hangin around like a fart in a spacesuit. id really just like it all to be over so i can move on.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeh man sounds good my gran bless her soul used to make a bostin home brew she always had about 20 bottles in the pantry was some good shit but then it all gottoo much for her and she said tthey'd changed the recipie And it was shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha balls to the recipe we over sugared our last brew with two bottles of maple syrup haha. 3 pint bottles in an am nicely leathered.

Night lads


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2013)

That sounds awesome don. Best of luck. Very tempted to buy a 60 quid brew kit. Got a stone cellar, perfect conditions for it.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

me old man use to brew elderberry wine in his celler...fuk me use to put hairs on ya chest lol...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

......dons new label....

its funny we dont eat more "medibals" etc in this country id rather be busted with a kilo of brownies!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me old man use to brew elderberry wine in his celler...fuk me use to put hairs on ya chest lol...


HAHAHAHAHA my mates dad used to brew that stuff he was clearing the shed out put this big bottle of elderberry wine out big big glass bottle then my me maye goes and boots the football at it Pmsl elderberry wine everywhere his dad was gutted thinking had been brewing 15 years or something lmao


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm brewing some Mexican lager at the moment, should of bottled it last week but I'm a lazy cunt. Will probably get round to it tomorrow.
My dad has been making his own cider, went round there and got obliterated in no time. He bought me the kit for my birthday, can't beat free booze.

Seems 50/50 on the vaping then. Might as well just go with the volcano, worst case scenario I sell it again, they seem to hold their value pretty well. Best case scenario, I pack the fags + spliffs in and earn my money back in a motnh / month and a half.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeh.I been smoking weed 15 years and never vaped might have to invest in one of these things seen loads on YouTube and that but Yeh I just love joints sooooo much


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 4, 2013)

i have never vaped bu you hear people saying its like having half a hit....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

read reports n reviews only vape worth having is the volcano, a digi is 350 a non digi 300 i think.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

any road users been having ag these last few days signing in and shit? is pissing me off the cunt earns near 100k a week from the site but carnt maintain it not happy............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

time for a smokeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> View attachment 2804583......dons new label....
> 
> its funny we dont eat more "medibals" etc in this country id rather be busted with a kilo of brownies!


don drinks gin mate lol and i got a fridge n freezer full of edibles lolol carnt be arsed to eat em tho, im gonna neck another 5 of these 2mg clonzepam tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> time for a smokeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


ark at mr i dont even smoke it, the fucker is turning into baz lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

mate since ive cropped I aint stopped.........id rather have a smoke now than taking all these tamz everyday......smokes been helping tbh....but im bak at the gym next week now arms betta.......so mite have to stop it lol cos its making me lazy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate since ive cropped I aint stopped.........id rather have a smoke now than taking all these tamz everyday......smokes been helping tbh....but im bak at the gym next week now arms betta.......so mite have to stop it lol cos its making me lazy lol


no mate you keep smoking and saving them tams for me lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate since ive cropped I aint stopped.........id rather have a smoke now than taking all these tamz everyday......smokes been helping tbh....but im bak at the gym next week now arms betta.......so mite have to stop it lol cos its making me lazy lol


music to sambos ears that fucker lmao.. yeh cant beat a good smoke mate i love the stuff


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> music to sambos ears that fucker lmao.. yeh cant beat a good smoke mate i love the stuff


ive really gone off heavy smokes, sick of them its what i been smoking all me life, i have limited sativa experience but sats are the one for me now, i will never grow them tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

12 mg clonzepam, half bot and a dragon soup im bout ready to pass out lmao

[video=youtube;07Ka9T7ech0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Ka9T7ech0[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

hahahahahaha ya mad head . i love any weed as long as its peng im happy and hash gotta love the hash


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> hahahahahaha ya mad head . i love any weed as long as its peng im happy and hash gotta love the hash


i understand people get medicinal use's from weed but tbh after close to 20yrs of smoking every day im sick of the shit, buds just look like pound notes to me nowt else.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i understand people get medicinal use's from weed but tbh after close to 20yrs of smoking every day im sick of the shit, buds just look like pound notes to me nowt else.......


i love weed that much i dont even like selling it lol its all mine all mine. its cuz u been running clone onlys for ages now if only all of us could be so lucky aye


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2804558 heres me mini work bag in got today for my mini washing machine can't wait to use it just need my bubba to hurry up


where did u get the mini machine at? and how much was it m8


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 4, 2013)

already saving your next batch lol


newuserlol said:


> no mate you keep smoking and saving them tams for me lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> where did u get the mini machine at? and how much was it m8


Off eBay mate 45 or 50 quid mate saves a lot of work and mess


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

didnt cost me no fifty quid lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

My hash was free aswell my mini washer cost 50 notes ya mad head hahahahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> My hash was free aswell my mini washer cost 50 notes ya mad head hahahahahaha


my things i shifted that kief with cost nothing u mad head............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeh I've done it the gumby way for ages now its time to sitback and relax lol night bum holes


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

morning all

last of the summer days for a while today so enjoy peeps.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol got same speakers as me......lol don't make me hook it up to my projector tv and show off lolol....


Meh, they're OK for watching big movies but the image quality is shit for gaming unless you spend the thick end of £5000 on a half decent 1080p DLP.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning all
> 
> last of the summer days for a while today so enjoy peeps.


How do mate.

Aye the temp has dropped something chronic this morning, just about ideal for a loft SCROG.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

dunno if it's the homebrew or the sleep deprivation from me rib or both but my swede's bouncing this morning.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How do mate.
> 
> Aye the temp has dropped something chronic this morning, just about ideal for a loft SCROG.


am really looking forward to your exo scrog mate, when it kicking off?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno if it's the homebrew or the sleep deprivation from me rib or both but my swede's bouncing this morning.


what ya done to your rib mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

cracked a couple on my birthday, first day of the holiday haha man shitty done us 4-0 and i got bladdered. couldn't find the light switch in the hotel room and went down on the corner of a unit. it's still fucking lashing me everytime i sneeze or turn over in bed.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracked a couple on my birthday, first day of the holiday haha man shitty done us 4-0 and i got bladdered. couldn't find the light switch in the hotel room and went down on the corner of a unit. it's still fucking lashing me everytime i sneeze or turn over in bed.


thats cracked ribs for ya, FUCKING painfull and there aint much the hosp can do for them is there?

muscle relaxants i.e benzos will help.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but 6+ weeks for that to get better lad....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

aye there's no point going to the quack about it. just got to rest up, but that's doing me head in. i want to be in the gym, after a month off i haven't put more than a couple of pounds on but the toning is fading fast. a week all inclusive didn't help much mind haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

aye D i know it's not much fun like. it's not hurting me that much til i forget about it and stretch for something. 

and sambo, i'm officially off the benzo's  missus went bonkers when she found out i'd chewed 50 odd in a week. that and I was starting to lose it. i'm going to calm it down for a bit


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye there's no point going to the quack about it. just got to rest up, but that's doing me head in. i want to be in the gym, after a month off i haven't put more than a couple of pounds on but the toning is fading fast. a week all inclusive didn't help much mind haha


u aint going no gym for a while mate, and by the sounds of it was doing really well, i flopped yet again with the last gym but since i split yet again with missus, aint been sticking to no diet just been doing lots of weights at home and lots of postoffice walking, weighed meself other day had lost 12lb in 3wks was happy bout that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl fits me now lmao


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

Don the thing with cracked ribs is they are painful but no problem as long as u don't overdo it, displace that fracture and u get pneumothorax so take care, and the headache may be too many ketones in the ale ha ha , have a good day man


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

i will still take the crosstrainer challenge with anyone on the thread and prepare to be embarrassed by a fatty, im a monster on them things can do a hour on level 15 even up to 3month ago, dont think i could row the 10000mtrs anymore tho aint tried that in a few years.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

lmao sambo i'll hammer you no prob i was doing 10 miles daily on level 14. actually i'll hold on till i've tried it with the rib lol. then again i managed 25 miles on the bike last week so we'll see lol 

nice one on 12lb in 3 weeks that's shifting like. i'm always laughing at the heavyweights in our gym. sparrow leg fuckers. i could out run any of them, i haven't seen any of them do a single bit of cardio inn 6 months. but they on the whey like it's going out of fashion lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

anyone do skipping? costs you £1.50 for the rope and yer sorted....none of this gym bollox and sharing changing rooms with diseased lycra clad fuks!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao sambo i'll hammer you no prob i was doing 10 miles daily on level 14. actually i'll hold on till i've tried it with the rib lol. then again i managed 25 miles on the bike last week so we'll see lol
> 
> nice one on 12lb in 3 weeks that's shifting like. i'm always laughing at the heavyweights in our gym. sparrow leg fuckers. i could out run any of them, i haven't seen any of them do a single bit of cardio inn 6 months. but they on the whey like it's going out of fashion lol


whats ten miles in time? i only ever done it on time and what level.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> anyone do skipping? costs you £1.50 for the rope and yer sorted....none of this gym bollox and sharing changing rooms with diseased lycra clad fuks!


not for me mate, but i do know about how good cardio skipping can be.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

I scored 100,000,000 points on the pinball machine the other day....what does that mean, fuk all really. Seriously the machines now do it in levels and time, not actual distance? sounds like Xbox training or something.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> am really looking forward to your exo scrog mate, when it kicking off?


Well pretty much now to be honest and I'd say it'll be done for xmas.
I've been slack this last fortnight though and the little uns have just been sat on a table by the window in the spare room.



The final pots........



A brand new 5" Ruck LS fan is in the post and I've to order another 5" Rhino filter by the end of next week.
I need to disinfect the attic with Don's Ozone genny this week so I can get it sent back to him, then I have to put a proper velcro sealed door on the tent.
A wooden frame screwed in and the lights set up proper while they're vegging.

They'll be plenty of photos to come, I'll take pics as I work like usual.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not for me mate, but i do know about how good cardio skipping can be.


I also thought that when I started with the rope, I was un-cordinated jumping up and down like a fairy elephant, now it's like second nature. Plus I am a flat footed fuk so helps me run on my toes a bit more.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I scored 100,000,000 points on the pinball machine the other day....what does that mean, fuk all really. Seriously the machines now do it in levels and time, not actual distance? sounds like Xbox training or something.


fuck off oldman lol just cause all you had in your day was a skipping rope lol you can do distance or time, but yeah there is levels of resistance.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I'm gonna pop a couple of these auto's of Mogggy's as well so I can have a bit of something in veg and maybe do a seed run off em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> anyone do skipping? costs you £1.50 for the rope and yer sorted....none of this gym bollox and sharing changing rooms with diseased lycra clad fuks!


hahah we've been here before, i can't skip for toffee lol. i know i should keep trying but i'd rather cycle or cross train for an hour 


newuserlol said:


> whats ten miles in time? i only ever done it on time and what level.


i do a 4.5 minute kilometer or was, so roughly bout an hour n a half ish 16k = 10 miles


DST said:


> I scored 100,000,000 points on the pinball machine the other day....what does that mean, fuk all really. Seriously the machines now do it in levels and time, not actual distance? sounds like Xbox training or something.


gym machines have come on a long way in the last few years, i can have the display tell me in calories, kilometers, miles, meters or minutes, or whatever, plug my ipod into it and watch a film or listen to tunes.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

How much you drop on the ruck Yorkie? Think I need another one for my home improvements! My local grow shop is only doing the silent box fans now I think.

This oldfuk is off to the garden centre, little 10k round trip cycle. Laters fellas, scorchio here today as well!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

them cross trainers are really good at shifting weight when u can use them like that don, but i still think id have ya lololol hour n half aint no thing but a chicken wing to me although when at the gym, im not even a member at one right now i do usually only do an hour on level fifteen.

them machines even have aircoolers/fans on the displays that you can turn on nowdays.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> How much you drop on the ruck Yorkie? Think I need another one for my home improvements! My local grow shop is only doing the silent box fans now I think.


I come across this liquidation stock yesterday morning by chance......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151105171530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




......so £51.79 for a 5" L model (higher power for carbon filter use) with 4 speed controller (372m3/hr on full) and delivery.


It's a bargain at that price, I think the same model is normally well over £80.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

lmao it's the chicken wings that got you out of shape to begin with lad. i was doing 10-16k and the machines n the odd bit of free lifting but nothing major realised i was getting thinner but not building any muscle. swimming on my day off or cycling. got a bit weird when i was feeling funny cos i wasn't going that day. lol

then summer drinking happened and here i am broke rib and flabby again ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

my air pots just arrived this morning and i got 6 pots rather than the 5 i paid for so im not complaining, just waiting on my BB order arriving and i'm good to start my Dippy

if any of u need more airpots either 10L or 25L check this ebayer out
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321196312905?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321196312905&_rdc=1


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't think I'll be buying Canna Coco + again, the consistency and structure is shit.
The flakes are fucking tiny and there's very little coir in it, I can see myself going back to the Ikon Coco Potz.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

you don't happen to have the sellers email details, wouldn't mind contacting them to see if they'll ship to NL, and what price. These are around 90-100 euro here....in fact if it's the one with the 4 speed controller then they are more than that....



The Yorkshireman said:


> I come across this liquidation stock yesterday morning by chance......
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151105171530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> you don't happen to have the sellers email details, wouldn't mind contacting them to see if they'll ship to NL, and what price. These are around 90-100 euro here....in fact if it's the one with the 4 speed controller then they are more than that....


Not an Email as it seems you can only do that through Ebay but they've put their phone number on the bottom of the advert if that'll do you?


*We have a large quantity off:* Hydroponic Fertilizer / Food / Ruck Fans / Fan Controllers / Cool Tube etc, which all came from a liquidation. *All Priced LOW to sell*, so have a look at our other items, we can combine shipping to save you even more ££&#8217;s Although we do have a large stock, we would be keen for a Trade sale off approx 15 Pallets, So please don't assume this offer will last, don't delay and then miss out. Professionally Plain packed to arrive safely at your door.We are established Ebay sellers but have decided to sell this stock via a separate ebay account.
*Collection Possible from Kent. Tel: 07770 922331



*​


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2013)

Morning all

@yorkie happy birthday mate for whenever it actually was

@dura, good to have ya back mate n good to hear ya not inside

@DGT, let me know when you do get up n running with the micro brewery, def something i wanna try but please please lease none of this weak 3-4% shite that all the breweries seem to be pumping out these days, keep it above 4.5% (stronger the better lol)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @yorkie happy birthday mate for whenever it actually was


Cheers mate, twas Sunday.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

1 more year and I'm nearer 40 than I am 30 ffs.

I think I'd best start getting some serious paper stacked soon or I'm fucked for a pension, lol.


[video=youtube;mGrVss8hsi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mGrVss8hsi8[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

My BB order just arrived, got my 10 Dippy ellsy and also 3 free Casey jones and 5 free Deep blue x Engineers dream, so 18 s33ds total and only cost me £16 inc postage
think ive found my new fav s33dbank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @DGT, let me know when you do get up n running with the micro brewery, def something i wanna try but please please lease none of this weak 3-4% shite that all the breweries seem to be pumping out these days, keep it above 4.5% (stronger the better lol)


Lmao as director of beer my first proviso was that there would be nothing brewed as a 'session' beer. Premium and above lad. Haha did you really have me pegged as low strength beer kinda guy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

Morning lads I'm a happy bunny today look what's I've just got  gonna have a shower then sample a joint might even make a mix not had one of those in years lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My BB order just arrived, got my 10 Dippy ellsy and also 3 free Casey jones and 5 free Deep blue x Engineers dream, so 18 s33ds total and only cost me £16 inc postage
> think ive found my new fav s33dbank
> View attachment 2805412


You wanna get onto the lads over at customer services there, seems they're slacking a touch. lol

Where's yer little "official product" card?.......



........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads I'm a happy bunny today look what's I've just got View attachment 2805416 gonna have a shower then sample a joint might even make a mix not had one of those in years lol


That looks fucking lovely mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

hahah just like my lass, you'd complain if there was nowt to complain about lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You wanna get onto the lads over at customer services there, seems they're slacking a touch. lol
> 
> Where's yer little "official product" card?.......
> 
> ...


i was looking for the BB card as well but it wasnt in the envelope just the little dog tag thing, fuck it the s33ds were what i wanted anyway lmao, however DST get it sorted for nxt time bro


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lmao as director of beer my first proviso was that there would be nothing brewed as a 'session' beer. Premium and above lad. Haha did you really have me pegged as slow strength beer kinda guy


Not really but so many new breweries cave in coz of the lower duty rate on the lower strength beers lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That looks fucking lovely mate.


Cheers man that's the Pakistani off Spanishfly just pulls apart like he says really soft hash gonna sample a joint now can't fookin wait Lol .1 over aswell get in there lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah just like my lass, you'd complain if there was nowt to complain about lmao


Lol, It's the little things.....



Garybhoy11 said:


> i was looking for the BB card as well but it wasnt in the envelope just the little dog tag thing



Exactly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not really but so many new breweries cave in coz of the lower duty rate on the lower strength beers lol


those companies cave because they are greedy. lower the profit margin, make good beer word spreads. sell more. upped market share is yours on rep alone.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeh I got a plastic card with my wacky bag perfect for chopping up Ice wash with  I'll agree there it is the little things that make a difference [email protected] Rambo have u ever sampled the Pakistani off Spanish ?? Its lovely stuff mate really smooth smells feckin gorgeous and I'm only half way down me joint and can feel it kicking my arse lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I got a plastic card with my wacky bag perfect for chopping up Ice wash with  I'll agree there it is the little things that make a difference [email protected] Rambo have u ever sampled the Pakistani off Spanish ?? Its lovely stuff mate really smooth smells feckin gorgeous and I'm only half way down me joint and can feel it kicking my arse lol


lmao do u ever read my posts??? ive smoked about as many g's of that paki as your I.Q which must be at least 50-60??? lmao

you will never go wrong with SP hes one of the best.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not really but so many new breweries cave in coz of the lower duty rate on the lower strength beers lol


It's actually a flat rate unless more than 7.5% or lower than 2.8% and then the tax is actually a lot higher on low ABV drinks.

[h=1]Alcohol Duty[/h]
Alcohol typeRate *Rate per litre of pure alcohol**Spirits*£28.22*Spirits-based: Ready-to-drinks*£28.22*Wine and made-wine:*
Exceeding 22% abv£28.22 *Rate per hectolitre per cent of alcohol in the beer**Beer - General Beer Duty*£19.12*Beer - high strength:*
Exceeding 7.5% abv - in addition to the General Beer Duty£5.09*Beer - lower strength:*
Exceeding 1.2% - not exceeding 2.8% abv£9.17 *Rate per hectolitre of product**Still cider and perry:*
Exceeding 1.2% - not exceeding 7.5% abv£39.66*Still cider and perry:*
Exceeding 7.5% - less than 8.5% abv£59.52*Sparkling cider and perry:*
Exceeding 1.2% - not exceeding 5.5% abv£39.66*Sparkling cider and perry:*
Exceeding 5.5% - less than 8.5% abv£258.23*Wine and made-wine:*
Exceeding 1.2% - not exceeding 4% abv£82.18*Wine and made-wine:*
Exceeding 4% - not exceeding 5.5% abv£113.01*Still wine and made-wine:*
Exceeding 5.5% - not exceeding 15% abv£266.72*Wine and made-wine:*
Exceeding 15% - not exceeding 22% abv£355.59*Sparkling wine and made-wine:*
Exceeding 5.5% - less than 8.5% abv£258.23*Sparkling wine and made-wine: *
8.5% and above - not exceeding 15% abv£341.63



Rates of Alcohol Duty from 25 March 2013

There's no money in spirits even if distilling your own cos the tax is crippling but artisan beers and RTD's are a good game to get into for sure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lmao do u ever read my posts??? ive smoked about as many g's of that paki as your I.Q which must be at least 50-60??? lmao
> 
> you will never go wrong with SP hes one of the best.



Lol you cunt oi im a clever lad just a bit slow lmao..Yeh its nice tackle like here in 4 days aswell Yeh think he is one if the best I'm gonna have to buy more coins now gotta have more of this. And you know I don't read your posts.you always talk shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, It's the little things.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's specific reasons things are and aren't sent with BB stuff in the pack lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's specific reasons things are and aren't sent with BB stuff in the pack lads.


I'm pulling yer leg mate, I've kept mine for so long cos I know not everybody got one.

Folks are looking for the seal of quality though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

I know man lol, that said customs are looking for the folks to chase too man  the US snaffle a parcel randomly they photo the parcel and contents to flag in future.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those companies cave because they are greedy. lower the profit margin, make good beer word spreads. sell more. upped market share is yours on rep alone.


yup, maybe make ya first beer a kinda tribute beer for the old newky brown factory or summat lmao,that recently got the chop didnt it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the US snaffle a parcel randomly they photo the parcel and contents to flag in future.


Fuck em on principle, lol.

They got enough from Marc Emery!....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah it moved over the river. tbh not many locals still drink it. the recipe was altered years back. i will if there's nothin nice in the shelf but mix a bottle 50/50 with smirnoff ice and it's a whole new level

first beer was hopped to high heaven, nice still though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck em on principle, lol.
> 
> They got enough from Marc Emery!....


i just wish they'd pack in their ridiculous double standard laws bollocks. state says your good to grow with a bit of plastic on your wallet but the feds will fuck you over in heartbeat if you get too big for your boots lol. backwards much.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

fucking crazy buy legal in one state forget its in your car drive hundred miles or how ever long to the wrong state and then that half key or whatever is jailtime.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

There's not many state's left without med canna laws now though, I think they've only got to do 8 or so and that's the whole of the USA compliant with state med laws.

They might as well just fucking get it over with now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

My bad, there's actually 20 out of the 50 states that are medical.

Fuck, there's a while yet then lol.


----------



## ghb (Sep 5, 2013)

middle america is like going back to 1965, some states will never have legal mj i'm pretty sure of that.

fuck it let's all go out west and enjoy what california has to offer



[video=youtube;tjVEpeo29UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjVEpeo29UA[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Exo SCROG motivation......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> middle america is like going back to 1965, some states will never have legal mj i'm pretty sure of that.
> 
> fuck it let's all go out west and enjoy what california has to offer


Califooorniaaa 

[video=youtube_share;4SFdI2ejaGw]http://youtu.be/4SFdI2ejaGw[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo SCROG motivation......
> 
> View attachment 2805452


coooorrrrrrrrr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice tattoos....


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 5, 2013)

Tattoos...??


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2805483 Nice tattoos....


looks at pic..... then at missus.....now wondering were it all went wrong!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

mmmmmm....i wonder where i could find some of these bad girls


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2013)

question

goetting this hood of spoon, so adding my 250 to the 400 over the 3 plants,
but only got a 400 sonT bulb,
will using the 400 bulb in the 250 ballast be reet? or will i get less lumens than if i put a 250 in it?


answers and thoughts

ta.


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=metacafe;3423666/madeline_zima_californication/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/3423666/madeline_zima_californication/[/video]

Is this bad/kinky or just fuckin sore? I haven't made my mind up yet....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> question
> 
> goetting this hood of spoon, so adding my 250 to the 400 over the 3 plants,
> but only got a 400 sonT bulb,
> ...


i dont think a 250 ballast would handle a 400w bulb in it wud prob blow the fuse or trip the power supply


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont think a 250 ballast would handle a 400w bulb in it wud prob blow the fuse or trip the power supply


ive run ballasts before as long as the bulbs boigger than the blalaast its fine, i think,,, never blown just wondering if it will work as good as if having a 250,, if i had a 250 in a 400 ballast it would blow the bulb obvioulsy but....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2805489 mmmmmm....i wonder where i could find some of these bad girls


i was always told "for every fit bird ya see son, just remember theres some geezer out there sick off shagging it!"

again

looks at missus....


----------



## zVice (Sep 5, 2013)

You know you can buy a 250 bulbs for like 15quid right?
Why risk fucking around with it?



IC3M4L3 said:


> ive run ballasts before as long as the bulbs boigger than the blalaast its fine, i think,,, never blown just wondering if it will work as good as if having a 250,, if i had a 250 in a 400 ballast it would blow the bulb obvioulsy but....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> You know you can buy a 250 bulbs for like 15quid right?
> Why risk fucking around with it?


11 qwid actually, im just a cheap cunt and using what ive got, i lent my 250 out so pff,, guess im ordering the 250 on sunday lol,,, unless 

ANYONE WANNA SWAPO A 400 PHILLIPS SONt FOR A 250? BRAND NEW


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

only if I get a multi coloured swapshop scarf thrown in...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> only if I get a multi coloured swapshop scarf thrown in...


lolz,.,, cost me more to post than to order new one to u cunt!LOL


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

what, the scarf? ffs, tightwad!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

cost quid 7 to deliver from growel?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> what, the scarf? ffs, tightwad!


next post will be him asking if any one has a free old bulb lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ANYONE WANNA SWAP A 400 PHILLIPS SONt FOR A 250? BRAND NEW


Lol, good luck with that.


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

anyone waana swap me a fully kitted grow op for this old banana I got its goin brown ffs


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo SCROG motivation......
> 
> View attachment 2805452


Mother of God..


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 5, 2013)

While we're all askin for shit, any 1 got an old 1.2 tent they wanna part with? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, good luck with that.


 why? whats wrong with swapping a more powerful bulb not like it matters, il order my 250 later, but if it helps sum1 out? so as you see no need for the patronism, u say i do it,, ark at yaself, doing the exakt same thing u reckon i do? point?


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

I think IC3 and Yorkie are actually married, I just wonder who wears the trousers, lmfao.....

gonna squeeze theze bitches in the cab....supermodel Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff), funkin honkin.
3 verticalised (it'll be in the Oxford English soon!) plants>>>


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

Well that's me fucked for the day just mowed all me lawns all 500m² of the bastard double mowed Cuz its well over grown Lol. Gonna take the lad for his birthday dinner get back and smoke a big fatty of Pakistani hash mmmm mmmmmmmm


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

not to dirty the thread up any more then dst is with that sexy bit of verticalism but you got any more piks gary??? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> not to dirty the thread up any more then dst is with that sexy bit of verticalism but you got any more piks gary??? lol


just for u Lemon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why? whats wrong with swapping a more powerful bulb not like it matters, il order my 250 later, but if it helps sum1 out? so as you see no need for the patronism, u say i do it,, ark at yaself, doing the exakt same thing u reckon i do? point?


WTF!!??

I like how you attempt to use words without knowing what the fuck they mean let alone how to spell them!

The word you're looking for is "patronisation" and that's not what I did (although I am now). 

How about you do yourself a favour and pick up a dictionary once in a while eh?


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

ummm patronisation isn't right either, sorry to be pedantic but your sentence lacks an article...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> ummm patronisation isn't right either, sorry to be pedantic but your sentence lacks an article...


I don't follow mate? 

"Patronisation" is a verb.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

fucking el just had murders with the ex brother in law, the ex had to go round there and i was in the car so i just popped in to ask if he wanted any pollen, the kids are in the car doors locked windows open, so the ex walk to the shop whilst im in the house talking to 2mins, this car is on a driveway and inside the house is a big monitor showing the car, i see the ex walk back to the car and drive off obviously what was needed at the local shop wasn't there and she needed to go further afield i.e come back from the car.

anyway the ex brother in law then looks at the cam sees the car aint there and starts freaking out BIG time the kids have been abducted proper going mad, trying to get into his own car naked to chase the abductors lolol i said to him calm down i just see the ex take the car on the camera she must need to go to another shop, but he wouldn't listen was just going crazy!!!!!!!!!

ex has then got back with car and kids off course, and he outside naked in his drive screaming at her going mental.

yes there needs to already be a underlying mental illness for weed to bring it out or make it worst, but its no innocent drug a drug is a drug in my eyes, they are all bad.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 5, 2013)

Jus got a message from the guy that sent me ripen instead of magne cal... There sending me a free bottle lool. So now iv ended up with a bottle of ripen and 2 bottles of magne cal :/ lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Jus got a message from the guy that sent me ripen instead of magne cal... There sending me a free bottle lool. So now iv ended up with a bottle of ripen and 2 bottles of magne cal :/ lol


good reminder i need to order that now.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 5, 2013)

Hint hint lool.... Mail mate


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> trying to get into his own car naked to chase the abductors lolol
> 
> and he outside naked in his drive screaming at her going mental.



may i be so bold as to ask what he was doing naked the whole time? did you surprise visit him??

and if i was you mate i would drop him a large bit of pollen and thank him for his reaction, plenty of people would have panicked but he was on it.....thanks to the pollen? ....id like to think so


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> may i be so bold as to ask what he was doing naked the whole time? did you surprise visit him??
> 
> and if i was you mate i would drop him a large bit of pollen and thank him for his reaction, plenty of people would have panicked but he was on it.....thanks to the pollen? ....id like to think so


Hes in a wheelchair lemon, often dont put clothes on but a towel over his privates when hes at home, teach the silly cunt to drive a motobike into a bus at 90mph....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

just got me calmag and need to do cuttings grabbed this, thought it was quite the bargain lol http://www.growell.co.uk/nutrients-boosters/clonex-mist.html?utm_source=website&utm_medium=homepage+banner&utm_campaign=Price-Crunch+homepage+banner+September+Clonex+Mist


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

and i just won a tenner on a 2quid scratch card result lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't follow mate?
> 
> "Patronisation" is a verb.


Errrm. I probably shouldn't get involved, but the verb is "to patronise", or "patronise". Patronisation is a noun.


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't follow mate?
> 
> "Patronisation" is a verb.


ha ha no it isn't u illiterate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

well im bored now cause i dont understand lol indi you get that pm??? anychance of a reply maybe you rude fucker lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well im bored now cause i dont understand lol indi you get that pm??? anychance of a reply maybe you rude fucker lol


replied earlier mate, fukin been busy earnin a crust today only jus stopped in here to teach some ingerlish


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el just had murders with the ex brother in law, the ex had to go round there and i was in the car so i just popped in to ask if he wanted any pollen, the kids are in the car doors locked windows open, so the ex walk to the shop whilst im in the house talking to 2mins, this car is on a driveway and inside the house is a big monitor showing the car, i see the ex walk back to the car and drive off obviously what was needed at the local shop wasn't there and she needed to go further afield i.e come back from the car.
> 
> anyway the ex brother in law then looks at the cam sees the car aint there and starts freaking out BIG time the kids have been abducted proper going mad, trying to get into his own car naked to chase the abductors lolol i said to him calm down i just see the ex take the car on the camera she must need to go to another shop, but he wouldn't listen was just going crazy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree m8, sometimes stirs up some demons in mesen .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> only if I get a multi coloured swapshop scarf thrown in...


I completely went off Cheggers ,when I saw his penis !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

look what arrived this morning 3wks late...........


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

looks like good pressed hash mate nice one


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> looks like good pressed hash mate nice one


that pm u just sent me was just old convo nothing new????


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2805765
> 
> look what arrived this morning 3wks late...........


Is that the missing 100g mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Is that the missing 100g mate?


yes mate.....

i could have done the vendor for half the cash too but fuck that karma i believe in that sum times lolol i paid him.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

See sometimes the post just gets fucked up naaaaa mean..Lol I bet u a happy bunny now what's it like???


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> Hes in a wheelchair lemon, often dont put clothes on but a towel over his privates when hes at home, teach the silly cunt to drive a motobike into a bus at 90mph....


ahhhh makes sense! yea man bike into bus @90 aint ending well!!

congrats on the tenner win !! 

and the arrival of your gear, enjoy the rest of today NU they dont happen like that often!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yes mate.....
> 
> i could have done the vendor for half the cash too but fuck that karma i believe in that sum times lolol i paid him.


Happy days!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2013)

Did I see something on gardeners world this week , were monty put clones in a glass of water with a fizzy vitamin c tab in there ? He's doing a side by side test, rekons it works wonders ! , any one ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

whats the best easiest antivirus scan I can do I think I have a virus of some sort and avg aint seeing it for shit.


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Did I see something on gardeners world this week , were monty put clones in a glass of water with a fizzy vitamin c tab in there ? He's doing a side by side test, rekons it works wonders ! , any one ?


u did ask....vit c is a reducer, it will convert free radicles back into pure oxygen, it will also reduce oxidative stress on the cutting, I was adding vit c to water to dechorinate it (quickest cheapest method) get magnesium or potassium ascorbate if ya wanna try it, not sodium. dunno if it helps but the chemistry is interesting which is why I tried it. at the mo I am experimenting with the opposite using oxidized water with ROS present....need to get out more


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best easiest antivirus scan I can do I think I have a virus of some sort and avg aint seeing it for shit.




http://www.avast.com/en-gb/index


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Errrm. I probably shouldn't get involved, but the verb is "to patronise", or "patronise". Patronisation is a noun.


Granted, I see the error now.
I shouldn't have put the word in quotation marks to be fair, that's not quite what I meant.



indikat said:


> ha ha no it isn't u illiterate


OK so "Patronisation" is a noun and "Patronise" is a verb, even so how does that mistake make me illiterate?
I can read and write perfectly well thank you so no I'm not illiterate.

If you'd like to explain which sentence you think should have an article we might get somewhere?


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

cant believe how quick the exo grows, it is at 2 weeks f and is bushy and rangy as fuk with so many bud sites its like sambo said a mutant plant, gotta say its got the old £$ goin in me head, nice bit o weight on em no doubt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

looking at new fans for my tent as the 4" pair aint cutting it and cant make my mind up the 6" RVK says it does 425m3/h and the TT fan says it does 550m3/h and the TT is also £30 cheaper what do u lot think? also im gonna be using a reductor to attach it to my 4" carbon filter for a while till money allows an upgrade to the 6" filter will this affect the airflow? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260978455580?var=560097933965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221201169076?var=520137400126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> cant believe how quick the exo grows, it is at 2 weeks f and is bushy and rangy as fuk with so many bud sites its like sambo said a mutant plant, gotta say its got the old £$ goin in me head, nice bit o weight on em no doubt


skunk one genetic where not the same in the mid 80s as they are now exo n pyscho are skunk one mutant phenos, wait till harvest and that stink of that weed after a dry no cure just a dry, another reason they are cash croppers.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

OI OI GARY if tghat top fans £70 why not something like this....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-FAN-FILTER-AND-DUCTING-KIT-/161101168754?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item258260c072


or this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-quality-6-150mm-hydroponics-grow-tent-fan-and-filter-kit-540m3-hr-/271220845957?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3f2605ad85


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

indikat said:


> u did ask....vit c is a reducer, it will convert free radicles back into pure oxygen, it will also reduce oxidative stress on the cutting, I was adding vit c to water to dechorinate it (quickest cheapest method) get magnesium or potassium ascorbate if ya wanna try it, not sodium. dunno if it helps but the chemistry is interesting which is why I tried it. at the mo I am experimenting with the opposite using oxidized water with ROS present....need to get out more


so in a nutshell does the vit c tabs make any difference?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> OI OI GARY if tghat top fans £70 why not something like this....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-FAN-FILTER-AND-DUCTING-KIT-/161101168754?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item258260c072
> 
> ...


cos they are cheap shite, ive had a 4" kit like that b4 and it not worth it i'd rather pay a little more for the right fan just now and get a new filter later as the one i got is only 2 months old


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

the hd ones are ok.....dlp u can pik a good en up for 900 sqid.......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Meh, they're OK for watching big movies but the image quality is shit for gaming unless you spend the thick end of £5000 on a half decent 1080p DLP.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking at new fans for my tent as the 4" pair aint cutting it and cant make my mind up the 6" RVK says it does 425m3/h and the TT fan says it does 550m3/h and the TT is also £30 cheaper what do u lot think? also im gonna be using a reductor to attach it to my 4" carbon filter for a while till money allows an upgrade to the 6" filter will this affect the airflow?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260978455580?var=560097933965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221201169076?var=520137400126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


As soon as you hook up any Vents TT model to a filter the pressure drops off something chronic, they're not very good unless on straight runs.

Also for the money you'll only get about 2 years out of it before the balance goes, after that you'll be greasing the bearings.

You could ring this guy up who I've just got a cheap 5" Ruck from and see if he's got any 6" ones left and if he has it would be the best bet.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ruck-Fan-RK-125-LS-5-Inline-Extractor-Fan-High-Power-with-Step-Controller-/151105171530?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item232e91f04a

Or these new Ram fans made for Hydrogarden look the shit, high powered copys of the German Rucks just like the RVK's.........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RAM-Mix-Flow-Inline-Fan-Z2-150-588m3-hr-like-rvk-/121115761820?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c330fdc9c


I wouldn't advise putting a 6" fan on a 4" filter, I expect that fan will pull air faster than the filter can scrub it effectively rendering it near on useless.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

im using a couple of them big pots lol got from me grow shop........yer im excited to c your scrog ....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Well pretty much now to be honest and I'd say it'll be done for xmas.
> I've been slack this last fortnight though and the little uns have just been sat on a table by the window in the spare room.
> 
> View attachment 2805297
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

afternoon all.................


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

been sitting there today thinking about setups n what not and its fuking with my head grrrrrrrr


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> been sitting there today thinking about setups n what not and its fuking with my head grrrrrrrr


too many ways to grow with success your send your self even more mad doing that lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> the hd ones are ok.....dlp u can pik a good en up for 900 sqid.......


Aye for watching movies.

Give me an 80-100 inch plasma all day long, in fact the best picture quality for the price comes from plain old CRT technology but it's a shame we can't get big screen sizes and a DVI input lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

right gonna ask a few questions................well I sed I was going to have 2 5 inch hoods rite.......so shld I connect a 6 inch fan to those......and do I have my filter connected to it aswell so it pulls air thru my filter thru the hoods and out the room?...or shld I have my filters on a sep fan?.....so like 1 fan running the hoods and a nother running the filters?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

that's why im going to ask u prosssssssssssssssssssssss lol


newuserlol said:


> too many ways to grow with success your send your self even more mad doing that lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's why im going to ask u prosssssssssssssssssssssss lol


max yield, up the lights to as much as u feel happy with but up it, then scrog its a pain in the arse i dont do it but u will pull more yield.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

the lights will be 2 600 son t.....im just on about how to rig it all up prop? thru the hoods ect...


newuserlol said:


> max yield, up the lights to as much as u feel happy with but up it, then scrog its a pain in the arse i dont do it but u will pull more yield.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's why im going to ask u prosssssssssssssssssssssss lol


Limited space, go vertical. Bigger canopy less footprint required.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

got quite bit of space in me room....im using open lights aint liking the temps......so im getting the hoods I was asking how to rig it up..........do I connect the filter to the hoods and pull it thru it on 1 fan or have a sep fan for filters.......dose sucking the air thru the hoods work betta than blowing the air thru it......


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Limited space, go vertical. Bigger canopy less footprint required.


I was very tempted having followed your grow. Space was never a friend of mine. Damned cupboard. Soon. Soon.

Are you guys getting a stand at the cup this year? Would be good to stop by with the missus and say hello.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2013)

@indi, cheers , I shall try it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Limited space, go vertical. Bigger canopy less footprint required.


he may be a little oldman lmao but imc there you are talking to a pro.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I was very tempted having followed your grow. Space was never a friend of mine. Damned cupboard. Soon. Soon.
> 
> Are you guys getting a stand at the cup this year? Would be good to stop by with the missus and say hello.


aye lad, the boys from the Boutique will have a stall. If any of you cats happen to be in town just gives a shout, we normally have plenty passes. 

Oldcunt oot.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

im in a seald room too don't forget......not a tent.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> right gonna ask a few questions................well I sed I was going to have 2 5 inch hoods rite.......so shld I connect a 6 inch fan to those......and do I have my filter connected to it aswell so it pulls air thru my filter thru the hoods and out the room?...or shld I have my filters on a sep fan?.....so like 1 fan running the hoods and a nother running the filters?


The best environment would be from 1 fan for hoods and 1 for filter, the fan cooling the hoods would shift more air without having to suck through a filter first.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

yer that's what I was thinking of doing......cos I want to keep tems below 30 even in summer...........ok so with the fan on the hoods do I have the fan blowing thru or sucking?.....forwards or backwards


The Yorkshireman said:


> The best environment would be from 1 fan for hoods and 1 for filter, the fan cooling the hoods would shift more air without having to suck through a filter first.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got quite bit of space in me room....im using open lights aint liking the temps......so im getting the hoods I was asking how to rig it up..........do I connect the filter to the hoods and pull it thru it on 1 fan or have a sep fan for filters.......dose sucking the air thru the hoods work betta than blowing the air thru it......


I have my fan on top of my filter and blowing up into my lights. But in would suggest hooking up the filter/can in the room, normally top, then duct to the hood and then duct from hood to fan and then out.....try some configurations and see what works best.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The best environment would be from 1 fan for hoods and 1 for filter, the fan cooling the hoods would shift more air without having to suck through a filter first.


how does that work then if the fan on hoods isnt on a filter? would it not then vent out unfiltered smelly air? and would make having a filter in the 1st place pointless?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how does that work then if the fan on hoods isnt on a filter? would it not then vent out unfiltered smelly air? and would make having a filter in the 1st place pointless?


If you have a tent they have vent holes at both sides and on the roof, you can blow fresh air from the room the tent is in straight through the hoods and out the other side, this air never enters the tent so stays clean at all times.
Then you would pull the supply air through a filter and plain duct out the other duct exiting through the roof.

If you have a sealed room then buy a hole saw kit and set up as described.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer that's what I was thinking of doing......cos I want to keep tems below 30 even in summer...........ok so with the fan on the hoods do I have the fan blowing thru or sucking?.....forwards or backwards


Pulling is more efficient than pushing, there's some maths behind that but I forgot it years ago.

So you want sucking through.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

soz about shitty pic but sommert like this?.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> soz about shitty pic but sommert like this?.....View attachment 2805984


Yeah, if you can get the hood ducting to go straight through with no bends it would be ideal but that's good to go if you move the hood fan to the same place but at the other end.

Have it pulling instead of pushing.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be having a fresh air intake too just didn't put it on pic


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

ok cheers well that's answerd my question that's been raking me brains all day lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, if you can get the hood ducting to go straight through with no bends it would be ideal but that's good to go if you Move the hood fan to the same place but at the other end.
> 
> Have it pulling instead of pushing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you have a tent they have vent holes at both sides and on the roof, you can blow fresh air from the room the tent is in straight through the hoods and out the other side, this air never enters the tent so stays clean at all times.
> Then you would pull the supply air through a filter and plain duct out the other duct exiting through the roof.
> 
> If you have a sealed room then buy a hole saw kit and set up as described.


ah i see, ive got a larger tent and there is only intake vent hole at one side near the bottom and on the top of the tent to vent out and at the back for wires to go in, but all of these are on the left of the tent so i couldnt do it this way, which is a cunt as im buying a cool hood next month

this is mine here


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

yer just turn the fan around....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, if you can get the hood ducting to go straight through with no bends it would be ideal but that's good to go if you move the hood fan to the same place but at the other end.
> 
> Have it pulling instead of pushing.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

and u rec a 5 or 6 inch fan for the hoods yorky......they will be 5 inch hoods........there will be 2 600 in there want to try me best to below 30 c


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer just turn the fan around....


Aye you could do that if both ends are open to vent from with no restrictions? 



imcjayt said:


> and u rec a 5 or 6 inch fan for the hoods yorky......they will be 5 inch hoods........there will be 2 600 in there want to try me best to below 30 c


One of those 5 inch Rucks with the 4 speed controller that I've just got will do you proud for that job mate.

Snap one up before he sells the last two.......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151105171530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

.......bargain!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

a 5'' will not cool 1200 hps u need at least a high power 6'' a 8'' would be better.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

can u ger a 8 to 5 inch adaptor?


newuserlol said:


> a 5'' will not cool 1200 hps u need at least a high power 6'' a 8'' would be better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> a 5'' will not cool 1200 hps u need at least a high power 6'' a 8'' would be better.


Straight run without a filter though mate.

My shitty Vents TT 5" (280m3/hr) will cool a 400w bare bulb through a filter then through a 600w cooltube as long as it's not raping hot summer.

That Ruck pulling 372m3\hr straight through should be right?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> can u ger a 8 to 5 inch adaptor?


dunno but the can high power 6'' is enough i run that over my 2 600s and control temps.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Straight run without a filter though mate.
> 
> My shitty Vents TT 5" (280m3/hr) will cool a 400w bare bulb through a filter then through a 600w cooltube as long as it's not raping hot summer.
> 
> That Ruck pulling 372m3\hr straight through should be right?


maybe winter but a 5'' will not cool 2 aircooled 600s enough i been doing it years yman lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

hmmmm yer it wont have a filter on will be pulling air from outside thru lights and back outside.......so prob best with a 6 rvk will be ok?


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

bigger fan, better air flow, better grow, simples. 1 light, a 5 inch is ok, 2 lights, you need more.
Add wattage of lights together, plus 20%, then divide by 2. Thats the m squared rating you need for your fan.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

is money an issue? if not, then get a silent box fan, 1000m cubed rating.


imcjayt said:


> hmmmm yer it wont have a filter on will be pulling air from outside thru lights and back outside.......so prob best with a 6 rvk will be ok?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hmmmm yer it wont have a filter on will be pulling air from outside thru lights and back outside.......so prob best with a 6 rvk will be ok?


make shore its the high power version and not the low


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

dont mean to interupt but surley this is a case of bigger = better ? so the biggest one you can afford? from whats been said i assume 8 / 10" to go overkill, are you trying to make it so theres practically no heat from the bulbs at all???

EDIT: just read dst comment.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

nope money aint a prob......forgot about those box fans ill hav a look now......just want to buy the right setup so I aint got to add more shit or fuk about later.......


DST said:


> is money an issue? if not, then get a silent box fan, 1000m cubed rating.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

I dunno if it wld overkill tho being in a sield room cos dose keep the heat in.....


Lemon king said:


> dont mean to interupt but surley this is a case of bigger = better ? so the biggest one you can afford? from whats been said i assume 8 / 10" to go overkill, are you trying to make it so theres practically no heat from the bulbs at all???
> 
> EDIT: just read dst comment.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

but yer lemon want to keep temps below 30 at summertimes cos don't want a nother load of stressed plants next year lol....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

one of these fukers u mean?.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SILENT-WOODEN-BOX-FAN-150MM-6-INCH-1000m3-hr-ACOUSTIC-RVK-FAN-/251158456964?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item3a7a35ea84


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> maybe winter but a 5'' will not cool 2 aircooled 600s enough i been doing it years yman lol


I'm not knocking you mate but I disagree given a decent fan with no filter in the right size space.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> one of these fukers u mean?.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SILENT-WOODEN-BOX-FAN-150MM-6-INCH-1000m3-hr-ACOUSTIC-RVK-FAN-/251158456964?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item3a7a35ea84


Those fuckers don't half shift some air.

Kill 2 birds with one stone there.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not knocking you mate but I disagree given a decent fan with no filter in the right size space.


ok go imc go for the 5'' dont be then moaning your temps are too hot a 5'' isnt enough to cool two 600 aircooled hoods.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

lol I just want the best for the setup as I don't want to fuk about say if ive set it up and then ive got to fuk about with it later......ill just buy one of those box fans 160 sqid aint to bad.....added to watch list....mind u bloke in shop mite do me a deal as will be buying 2 hoods 2 lumatek 600w ballests and a box fan then.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

was asking for a bit of advice....don't want arguments lol.........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

I mean fuk me its only like 500 sqid......money well spent if will improve my yields and will make it back in long run so I aint fussed on cost.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ok go imc go for the 5'' dont be then moaning your temps are too hot a 5'' isnt enough to cool two 600 aircooled hoods.



Which specific 5" are you talking about? 

I can put 2 fans in front of you and one will shift nearly twice as much air as the other one but both will have a 5" flange.

It's about airflow not the size of the fitting which is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best easiest antivirus scan I can do I think I have a virus of some sort and avg aint seeing it for shit.



Remove any antivirus or anti malware you currently have. This is important or things will get counter productive.

Install Avast antivirus. It's free, they will try to fool you with the premium every now and again but just look for the No thanks I'll stick with free button. Once installed, update virus definitions and (click maintenance tab and click update engine and virus definitions).

Now download and install Malwarebytes. 

Run a scan on both. Keep both updated whenever they prompt to and schedule regular scans. 
Virus free since 2003, it's that simple as long as your take appropriate precaution.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

painting your walls diamond white will reflect less heat back into your groom then mylar or panda poly does (if your using it that is).

good fan choice man, money well spent.

just another thought if your in a closet why not look into a "closed loop system" my basic understanding is that you rid intake / outtake and replace with a co2 tank and crank it up to 1500ppm of co2 in there....

just a thought if moneys no issue from what ive seen co2 at the right levels seems to make for a heavy-er harvest!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

yer ive herd about co2 but herd can be dangerous to?....my room is in me bedroom and I have kids about........lol ill tell u why I got a room with wallpaper on and not a tent.......as my missis daughter is 8 she knows what weed is cos her wanker of a dad smokes it and she goes to him on weekends........if she says to him oh mommys got a tent with lights in her bedroom he gonna kno what it is and grass me up......but with my room now thay think its a walk in wardrobe lol.....


Lemon king said:


> painting your walls diamond white will reflect less heat back into your groom then mylar or panda poly does (if your using it that is).
> 
> good fan choice man, money well spent.
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 1 wall painted white and rest are coverd top to bottom floor aand celing in mylar....


Lemon king said:


> painting your walls diamond white will reflect less heat back into your groom then mylar or panda poly does (if your using it that is).
> 
> good fan choice man, money well spent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ive herd about co2 but herd can be dangerous to?....my room is in me bedroom and I have kids about........lol ill tell u why I got a room with wallpaper on and not a tent.......as my missis daughter is 8 she knows what weed is cos her wanker of a dad smokes it and she goes to him on weekends........if she says to him oh mommys got a tent with lights in her bedroom he gonna kno what it is and grass me up......but with my room now thay think its a walk in wardrobe lol.....


lets hope the kids dont decide to walk in to your "walk in wardrobe" lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Night boys, movie in bed methinks.

I'm yawning like fuck.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Night boys, movie in bed methinks.
> 
> I'm yawning like fuck.


Night yman ..


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

theres a lok on door.....and tbh they don't even think twice bout room now no noise ect comes from it until u open door.....all me fans and shit are running thru celiing into the loft lol....


Garybhoy11 said:


> lets hope the kids dont decide to walk in to your "walk in wardrobe" lmao


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lets hope the kids dont decide to walk in to your "walk in wardrobe" lmao



You remember a single inch of your house you hadn't explored as a kid? I know for a fact I don't.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have 1 wall painted white and rest are coverd top to bottom floor aand celing in mylar....


im sure if you look into the co2 you could find something safe. a grow is a fire risk in itself, but yea paint them walls and rid your self of the mylar and it will cool down. and you dont have to worry about the white paint being perfectly smooth to work properly!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

theres a lock on my bedroom door u need a key...wen we get up in morning the doors locked......and theres a lok on me room too they need to be at least 6 foot to open it lol....


WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> You remember a single inch of your house you hadn't explored as a kid? I know for a fact I don't.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> theres a lok on door.....and tbh they don't even think twice bout room now no noise ect comes from it until u open door.....all me fans and shit are running thru celiing into the loft lol....


lucky u, my 3 monsters are too nosey they already asking what the black tent is in ma room, i told them its one of they canvas wardrobe, to which me oldest replied "no its not ive seen it and theres lights in it" this was in the pub with my uncle, needless to say i told her to shut up and stop asking questions lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> You remember a single inch of your house you hadn't explored as a kid? I know for a fact I don't.


nite yorkstar...

yea i do everywere i was told not to go i didnt my ol man would kick the shit outta me for rummaging through his gear!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

lmfaooooo......yer whole reason I didn't have a tent even tho id love one........kids ay......


Garybhoy11 said:


> lucky u, my 3 monsters are too nosey they already asking what the black tent is in ma room, i told them its one of they canvas wardrobe, to which me oldest replied "no its not ive seen it and theres lights in it" this was in the pub with my uncle, needless to say i told her to shut up and stop asking questions lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

I certainly never went snooping in ma maws cupbaords or drawers, that's for sure


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lucky u, my 3 monsters are too nosey they already asking what the black tent is in ma room, i told them its one of they canvas wardrobe, to which me oldest replied "no its not ive seen it and theres lights in it" this was in the pub with my uncle, needless to say i told her to shut up and stop asking questions lol


all im saying on this matter is any children under 4 years of age are the perfect size for reaching dead leafs of the back of the plant! 

wtf man just tell em an explaine some people think its naughty, if there not shutting up now at least they know why they should

ITS ONLY A PLANT, and when there older weed will be legal so teach em a skill they can use eh!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmfaooooo......yer whole reason I didn't have a tent even tho id love one........kids ay......


i know m8 they are too fucking inquisitive, i would have used a full room and locked it if i cud but i dont have the space in ma gaff, so its a tent or nothing for now till the kids hit 16 then they can fuck off and i'll use their rooms as a veg and flower room


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

we been talking about selling up and moving tho getting a bigger house 4 bed......or I want sommert with a celler.....or was thinking of building a new building in my yard like a ext......if can get planning permish.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

ha ha exactly what I sed to the missis need to hurry up and grow up and move out we need there rooms lol......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i know m8 they are too fucking inquisitive, i would have used a full room and locked it if i cud but i dont have the space in ma gaff, so its a tent or nothing for now till the kids hit 16 then they can fuck off and i'll use their rooms as a veg and flower room


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

yer but in my way her dad smokes weed if she goes to him says mommy got a tent in room.....then im fuked.....


Lemon king said:


> all im saying on this matter is any children under 4 years of age are the perfect size for reaching dead leafs of the back of the plant!
> 
> wtf man just tell em an explaine some people think its naughty, if there not shutting up now at least they know why they should
> 
> ITS ONLY A PLANT, and when there older weed will be legal so teach em a skill they can use eh!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> we been talking about selling up and moving tho getting a bigger house 4 bed......or I want sommert with a celler.....or was thinking of building a new building in my yard like a ext......if can get planning permish.....


i'd love to do summit like that myself but money is a big issue just now, i can barely pay for my 3 bed house at the minute nevermind anything bigger, the joys of the wife being back at college and only one wage coming in


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

laters taters....need to find a maximum violence, no plot film for braindeads that will require me only to breathe with my eyes open to watch...im a big fan of doing proper fuck all, spesh with zoobie in hand ....PEACE!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> a grow is a fire risk in itself



Oooh oooh oooh before I go that reminds me of the best invention since sliced bread I came across just last week.


"MABO introduces a revolution in fire extinguishers!

What makes the MABO so effective?

The MABO Automatic Fire Extinguisher recognizes an increase in the room temperature caused by fire. When the temperature reaches 84 degrees celcius the liquid inside the MABO is atomized causing the ampule to burst and scatter over a large area, even when no one is about the MABO will give total fire protection and peace of mind.
One MABO will cover an area of 12 to 16 sq. mtrs. The action of the MABO is completely automatic and maintenance free, just fit and forget, your room is covered. 
The MABO contains a solution with a unique patented formula that immediately after activation becomes a gas. This gas has a reaction with the burning material which immediately extinguishes the fire. By cooling and smothering the flame, the MABO also contains a retardant to prevent the fire from re-igniting. The released gas is completely harmless to humans, animals and the environment, easy to clean away, does not damaged materials, equipment or plants and cannot cause a short circuit in live equipment.

*MABO*:


Suitable for extinguishing Class A, B and C fires
MABO one per 12-16m closed or semi-open space
 Disappears within seconds
 Prevents re-ignition
Ecological fluid harmless to humans, animals and environment friendly
No short circuit hazard (safe to use around live electricity)
 Easy to clean away
Tested and approved according to EC standards 67/548/EEC
Small dimensions and weight incl. holder 1kg
Easy to assemble
Maintenance free (requires no servicing)
Product Life is a minimum of 10 years

The MABO is compact, maintenance free and easy to assemble. Protect your environment and place a MABO on the wall or ceiling, anywhere a fire could occur."

[video=youtube;NMJPOoTNVF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NMJPOoTNVF4[/video]


I'm getting one for sure.

http://www.downtoearthkent.co.uk/shop/view/safety/mabo/


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I certainly never went snooping in ma maws cupbaords or drawers, that's for sure


Denial, xD I Didn't see anything... I didn't see anything.. I DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

ah man.....I was lucky tbh.....had a bit of cash left to me .....and worked all me life.....got the tattooshop 2.....witch is a good income even tho I need to get my lazy ass bak in there with the lads.......so I brought my house a whyle bak.......even thort of buying a cheep flat close buy to grow in or sommert......


Garybhoy11 said:


> i'd love to do summit like that myself but money is a big issue just now, i can barely pay for my 3 bed house at the minute nevermind anything bigger, the joys of the wife being back at college and only one wage coming in


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

fuk me I use to love snooping round me mom and dads bedroom esp wen I come across the porn mags lmaooooooooooo


WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Denial, xD I Didn't see anything... I didn't see anything.. I DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

and yes I did pinch one and hid it iin me room......lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer but in my way her dad smokes weed if she goes to him says mommy got a tent in room.....then im fuked.....


very true man very true. i hear hes a wigga an u dont like him....fucking part time dads its a joke...and why the women think its his RIGHT to see em ill never know, they fuck off n ditch the kid then tug on the ex's heartstrings to drive a wedge....best thing you can do is buy a kilo of coke, next time you drop her off go for a piss n get creative...999...."hes selling coke to 12year old school kids"......nee naaa nee naaa ..."thats 5 years mr smith"....you sit back n light a fat one while big tony tickles his arsehole at HMP!!!

^^ just a thought!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me I use to love snooping round me mom and dads bedroom esp wen I come across the porn mags lmaooooooooooo


yeah with half the pages stuck shut wiv ur dads jizz but back then who cared u had a porno lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

fuk me that's class.....well be fuked if had on in grow room and went above 84c lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooh oooh oooh before I go that reminds me of the best invention since sliced bread I came across just last week.
> 
> 
> "MABO introduces a revolution in fire extinguishers!
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

his time will come lad.......im waiting....


Lemon king said:


> very true man very true. i hear hes a wigga an u dont like him....fucking part time dads its a joke...and why the women think its his RIGHT to see em ill never know, they fuck off n ditch the kid then tug on the ex's heartstrings to drive a wedge....best thing you can do is buy a kilo of coke, next time you drop her off go for a piss n get creative...999...."hes selling coke to 12year old school kids"......nee naaa nee naaa ..."thats 5 years mr smith"....you sit back n light a fat one while big tony tickles his arsehole at HMP!!!
> 
> ^^ just a thought!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> very true man very true. i hear hes a wigga an u dont like him....fucking part time dads its a joke...and why the women think its his RIGHT to see em ill never know, they fuck off n ditch the kid then tug on the ex's heartstrings to drive a wedge....best thing you can do is buy a kilo of coke, next time you drop her off go for a piss n get creative...999...."hes selling coke to 12year old school kids"......nee naaa nee naaa ..."thats 5 years mr smith"....you sit back n light a fat one while big tony tickles his arsehole at HMP!!!
> 
> ^^ just a thought!!


lmaoooo too funny mate i might do that wiv me step daughters dad 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Lemon king again.




*


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

but yer good idea lad.......


imcjayt said:


> his time will come lad.......im waiting....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

id rather kidnap him tho with the lads take him to place were I go shooting in the middle of nowere and set fire to the cunt.....


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> best thing you can do is buy a kilo of coke,


One doesn't 'just buy a kilo of coke'. Besides there are cheaper and more efficient ways to deal with a situation like that.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id rather kidnap him tho with the lads take him to place were I go shooting in the middle of nowere and set fire to the cunt.....


And be suspect #1 before the police even reached the crime scene.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

yea man its fucked....i hate em....its always the good dads who end u in this position as well i think in part to feeling sorry for the kid upon hearing there story.

although i will add im always very weary of a women who keeps ex's like that around, in my experience they keep em around cause there not quite done with em yet.....

...now what to watch...its guna have to be another jap ninja flick..i fancy dredd 3D along them lines....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

na my misis fukin hates him.....everytime he comes to pik his daughter up they argue I leave it to em.......thing is he was the cunt who took my missis to court for acsess went on over a year now he don't wanna kno as he got a new missis n kid......tbh the little skinny rat aint worth it.......I rem the day I met him he was with is brothers and he ment to b a hard cunt were he from.......I just walked up to them told them who I was he soon put his fukin head down and shook me hand lol...


Lemon king said:


> yea man its fucked....i hate em....its always the good dads who end u in this position as well i think in part to feeling sorry for the kid upon hearing there story.
> 
> although i will add im always very weary of a women who keeps ex's like that around, in my experience they keep em around cause there not quite done with em yet.....
> 
> ...now what to watch...its guna have to be another jap ninja flick..i fancy dredd 3D along them lines....


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ...now what to watch...its guna have to be another jap ninja flick..i fancy dredd 3D along them lines....


Get on The House of Flying Daggers, you've probably seen it but always an awesome watch with a smoke.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> One doesn't 'just buy a kilo of coke'. Besides there are cheaper and more efficient ways to deal with a situation like that.


jump down mate i wasnt being literal, obviously!! and for the record if you really want a kilo of coke you can get one spesh if you have a fat stack of niffties...eh mr north london


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2013)

well ladies im off to ma scratcher, up early to take the kids to school (thank fuck its friday) and got another feed due for the girls when i get back so will get a few more snaps while they out the tent, and hopefully these dippy seeds have cracked and i can get them potted up as well while kids away. not looking forward to setting up my loft veg area again though and wary of the dark nights as its not light tight.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

saw me mates dad today just comeout from doing a stretch they got grassed on and he took the rap for his son... 1 class a and 2 class b.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Get on The House of Flying Daggers, you've probably seen it but always an awesome watch with a smoke.


good suggestion but its old goes on for an eternity and most jap films like that have some comedy to balence out the unrealness HFD is to straight faced....

urghhhhh why aint there no good action films...

any one seen dredd 3D best film for ages other then repo men!?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

yer fuking off meself.....looking fwd to sat (new car)


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

well apart from im gonna be 17k down lol.............


imcjayt said:


> yer fuking off meself.....looking fwd to sat (new car)


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

WAHOOOO 1000th post lads....wana make it count, something unforgettable!

Newuser sucks balls!!! lol

wooohooooo!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

worked for it lad.....and don't mean buy growing iver lol.....years of saving for rainy days as u wld say......


Lemon king said:


> imc you have more money then.....me thats fo sure lol £17k on a jam jar would mean id just had some mahooosive harvest lol.....
> 
> so whoose left then me n north london??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks guards for that pm


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

thort u had fuked of to bed Rambo.....mind u im nakerd 2nite....


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> jump down mate i wasnt being literal, obviously!! and for the record if you really want a kilo of coke you can get one spesh if you have a fat stack of niffties...eh mr north london


Of course you could, but factor in risk and cost, it's a hefty investment for most, + you just so happen to get pulled over for some bullshit traffic violation. You're monged out as per usual, bloodshot eyes, murmuring 'wut lol wut' as the officer asks you questions. Stoned off your tits on your latest paki bumhole hashish, plod decides he wants a go. Before you can say 'NIGGA I'M SO HIGH' hammer slams and you're doing a nice stretch whilst the prick you were trying to get banged up ends up raising, then banging your daughter once she hits 17, well played.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

well moral of it it was his own daughter so wld be insest....lol


WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Of course you could, but factor in risk and cost, it's a hefty investment for most, + you just so happen to get pulled over for some bullshit traffic violation. You're monged out as per usual, bloodshot eyes, murmuring 'wut lol wut' as the officer asks you questions. Stoned off your tits on your latest paki bumhole hashish, plod decides he wants a go. Before you can say 'NIGGA I'M SO HIGH' hammer slams and you're doing a nice stretch whilst the prick you were trying to get banged up ends up raising, then banging your daughter once she hits 17, well played.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 5, 2013)

nite all...........


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Of course you could, but factor in risk and cost, it's a hefty investment for most, + you just so happen to get pulled over for some bullshit traffic violation. You're monged out as per usual, bloodshot eyes, murmuring 'wut lol wut' as the officer asks you questions. Stoned off your tits on your latest paki bumhole hashish, plod decides he wants a go. Before you can say 'NIGGA I'M SO HIGH' hammer slams and you're doing a nice stretch whilst the prick you were trying to get banged up ends up raising, then banging your daughter once she hits 17, well played.


Got to love a spliff of my saved up pollen, smooth stuff. Welcome sambo, off to bed night.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well moral of it it was his own daughter so wld be insest....lol


That just ruined everything lmfao, how moronic of me.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Of course you could, but factor in risk and cost, it's a hefty investment for most, + you just so happen to get pulled over for some bullshit traffic violation. You're monged out as per usual, bloodshot eyes, murmuring 'wut lol wut' as the officer asks you questions. Stoned off your tits on your latest paki bumhole hashish, plod decides he wants a go. Before you can say 'NIGGA I'M SO HIGH' hammer slams and you're doing a nice stretch whilst the prick you were trying to get banged up ends up raising, then banging your daughter once she hits 17, well played.


lol i was joking in the first place man, youve put some serious thought into this lol, banging the daughter he raised?? drop me owt there please lol...

i think were at different end of the spectrum mate im a "what if" kinda guy, you seem more like a "but what if this or this or this or this or this or this goes happens"

and jus for the record when im stumble bumming ts not "wut wut" its "WOT WOT Nigga please!" thats how i roll....deeeeeep penatration for the nation styleeeeeee


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

nite imc..............


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Got to love a spliff of my saved up pollen, smooth stuff. Welcome sambo, off to bed night.


nite north wheezy!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

then there was one......hmmm sing song?

hes only a poor little hammer, his face is all battered an torn, it made me feel sick, so i hit him with a brick! and he never got up in the morn!!

ill shut the door on me way out then.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

Judging by my waking up at half 1 in the morning I must have had s skinful and passed out early...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2013)

I've just had my skinfull a bottle of white Zinfandel yano Lol now time for a brew n bed......told ya yours is more like15% hahahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

I do like the white zinfandel. I was just at the pub no homebrew last night, though my mate was saying a good bar in town wants our homebrew on the bar. We've only done two runs so far lol.

And I seem to have taken a chunk off my finger end making tea ffs.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2013)

Up the workers ! Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## indikat (Sep 5, 2013)

good morning, how do u lose finger tips makin tea must be stronger stuff u drink up there Don......got plants to trim....I love trimming, all that backache feels like money these days, need quick cash turnaround as I got cleaned out by a few bills recently, prolly didn't need the racing antiroll bar kit and the car lowered this month ...have a good day in the garden y all


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

Got a dozen 1 metre high plants to fit into 70cm high boxes (and that's them on their sides, lol)...gonna be a fun day flitting these ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> good morning, how do u lose finger tips makin tea must be stronger stuff u drink up there Don......got plants to trim....I love trimming, all that backache feels like money these days, need quick cash turnaround as I got cleaned out by a few bills recently, prolly didn't need the racing antiroll bar kit and the car lowered this month ...have a good day in the garden y all


if i knew how i'd tell ya! i'd blame my local's landlord it's like he plans the drink orders around what i like. hahaha spose that's his job. more accurately though i like what he likes. he's just ordering stuff for himself lmao.

happy trimming indi, i'm still cleaning ffs


DST said:


> Got a dozen 1 metre high plants to fit into 70cm high boxes (and that's them on their sides, lol)...gonna be a fun day flitting these ladies.


that in space numero 2 aye? i was looking at them fireballs thinking you must have raised the stinky room roof or something.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

morning people,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

morning lads,

anyone catch that bouncers program last night? gave a proper bad reflection on the north east. was canny funny though.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lads,
> 
> anyone catch that bouncers program last night? gave a proper bad reflection on the north east. was canny funny though.


i didnt see it but i have seen the same on that was in newport, wales lmfao bad really they show the towns in there very worst light...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lads,
> 
> anyone catch that bouncers program last night? gave a proper bad reflection on the north east. was canny funny though.


yeah watched bits of it but was'nt too impressed lol, kinda reminded me of nights out at the old fire station over in Whitley bay lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

spoons mail.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

hahah aye it's a bit rough in the firestation of a weekend like. 

it was shady as fuck when they picked the unconscious guy up and pushed him. fucker went 3 steps before he faceplanted and lost his fucking eye. I'd have sued the cunts. nice helpful lads ffs.

the wife phoning in sick was funny as, is this drink related.... why aye man course it is am still pissed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah aye it's a bit rough in the firestation of a weekend like.
> 
> it was shady as fuck when they picked the unconscious guy up and pushed him. fucker went 3 steps before he faceplanted and lost his fucking eye. I'd have sued the cunts. nice helpful lads ffs.
> 
> the wife phoning in sick was funny as, is this drink related.... why aye man course it is am still pissed.


lol that was the one difference between Essex n the toon that always surprised me, down this way if ya ring in sick to work coz ya still pissed its the end of the world n they try getting ya sacked etc etc, up in the toon it was always just" fucking southern fairy, getta butty down ye n see ya tomorrow ya poof" an everything was perfectly fine lmao, anyone would think they are used to not having most of their staff turn up each day due to hangovers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

hahahah aye that sounds pretty spot on like. i'm hanging today but i'll be heading in to graft shortly. it's friday. pub time nearly lol.

christ when i think back. i should have been sacked dozens of times. one day the gaffer actually turned up and had to step over me passed out on the floor.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> spoons mail.


Back at ya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Morning boys.

I've just picked myself a right deal up.
Bought this Samsung fridge/freezer off some young couple across the city for £100 cos they're selling their house and moving in with the parents.

It retails at around £500, Littlewoods have it in for £470.



The first thing the missus said after I'd set it up was "How wrong would it be to fill the water cooler with vodka?".
If that doesn't scream "Polish" then I don't know what does! lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

nice one yorkstar, it even takes your eye away from that stunning green carpet throughout looool 

seems lady lucks passing through the uk thread lately....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 6, 2013)

Lady Luck needs to come this way well....went to open van this morning, battery is that dead central lockin don't even work, tried to open the door manually with key and key stuck inside the door, after takin to it with a nail bar and a few other tools I get it open and get battery charged only to close the driver door again and now it's stuck again ffs, can't open it at all now I'm havin to jump in and out the passenger side lol, if that's Lady Luck she can fuck away off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one yorkstar, it even takes your eye away from that stunning green carpet throughout looool
> 
> seems lady lucks passing through the uk thread lately....


Don't, lol.
The house is rented so it was down when I came and I've got a fucking moth infestation cos the carpet is pure wool and throughout the house.

The half carpet in the kitchen is coming up before November's inspection and fresh lino is going down, I'll keep the half carpet in the garage and put it back when I leave.
I can do fuck all in a kitchen with carpet, food and oil sticks to carpet like shit to velcro and it'll just get stained and smelly.

I'll be using the kitchen as a proper production space before long and I need it clean and professional.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lady Luck needs to come this way well....went to open van this morning, battery is that dead central lockin don't even work, tried to open the door manually with key and key stuck inside the door, after takin to it with a nail bar and a few other tools I get it open and get battery charged only to close the driver door again and now it's stuck again ffs, can't open it at all now I'm havin to jump in and out the passenger side lol, if that's Lady Luck she can fuck away off


pissed!!!! looks like she saw you and turned the other way!!.....dont sound too cheap to fix either....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't, lol.
> The house is rented so it was down when I came and I've got a fucking moth infestation cos the carpet is pure wool and throughout the house.
> 
> The half carpet in the kitchen is coming up before November's inspection and fresh lino is going down, I'll keep the half carpet in the garage and put it back when I leave.
> ...


surprised to hear your renting yorkstar i would have thought you would be mortgaged up for sure, renting is dead money they say....

i saw you spilt some dirt on it in one of your other picks, i instantly thought hell be scrubbing that for daysssss lol

linos great in kitchen n bathrooms, warmer then tiles n just aas easy to clean.

is that for your tricanol...?.....production??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> surprised to hear your renting yorkstar i would have thought you would be mortgaged up for sure, renting is dead money they say....
> 
> i saw you spilt some dirt on it in one of your other picks, i instantly thought hell be scrubbing that for daysssss lol
> 
> ...


I rent because I grow, it's not a wise choice owning assets and engaging in nefarious activities since the proceeds of crime act.
They'll just want to take it from you and sell it at a pittance in an auction so they can give the cash to the community should the big red key come knocking.
There are only certain crimes I'm willing to commit but I've never been at ease with the proceeds of crime act, it doesn't make sense.
In a supply and demand business model society who in their right mind sells drugs to a community that actively wants to purchase them (weed is the worlds biggest cash crop) and then refunds them the fucking money in kind!?...........


I rarely use dirt, it was coco. Hoovers right up, lol.


Well the Tria's a drawn out thing, it's gonna take a while to fix that up (I'm hoping Santa will bring me an £800 sonicator for xmas).
A basic nute line is on the cards but I'm gonna make erm......."party prescription sweets" as it were, spiked boiled sweets, gummy jellies, fruit products and liqueurs.
MDMA Jelly Babies anyone? lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> pissed!!!! looks like she saw you and turned the other way!!.....dont sound too cheap to fix either....


Just goina need a new battery and if the door isn't cheap enough to get fixed then it ain't gettin fixed lol. The biggest problem is gettin the cuntin thing open, once open just need the catch on the lock replaced. Goina change her hopefully in the next month anyway and then send this one off a cliff somewhere for its all she's good for lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Anybody got the SR link for me?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lmao .....


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lads,
> 
> anyone catch that bouncers program last night? gave a proper bad reflection on the north east. was canny funny though.


Morning.. Ey they dont make bouncers like they used to.. ..this always makes me laugh..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5fjmu4899c


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/

Yeh seen that bouncers thing last night I like how they used subtitles so u can understand em lmao....am ganin fookin him think was I'm going home lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

@bizzle did you get a tracking number on ya receipt for that fairy parcel?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/
> 
> Yeh seen that bouncers thing last night I like how they used subtitles so u can understand em lmao....am ganin fookin him think was I'm going home lmao


Cheers mate.

I like how that cunt asked for the camera to be turned of after that lad smashed his face into the ground, "no taxi will take you so I'm not ringing you one", push....splat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh there fuckers ain't they Lol @ Rimmer Yeh but can't find the fucker if it makes u feel better its got my postcode on the back.I'll have another gander for it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

What u getting then yorkstar that paki hash is bostin mate I'm gonna make a little gram mix with it soon Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What u getting then yorkstar that paki hash is bostin mate I'm gonna make a little gram mix with it soon Lol


I'm just after pricing up some gear, not really personal stuff.

Some cheap molly and maybe some synthetic stuff.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh there fuckers ain't they Lol @ Rimmer Yeh but can't find the fucker if it makes u feel better its got my postcode on the back.I'll have another gander for it


yeah see if ya can find it n go online see what the tracking says bout it as it still not turnt up, also I hope for your sake you didnt put your door number as well as postcode on the envelope? NEVER put your return details on the envelope when sending stuff like that, just lining yourself up to get fucked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm just after pricing up some gear, not really personal stuff.
> 
> Some cheap molly and maybe some synthetic stuff.


Yeh I'm with ya doin a Sambo Lol I was temted with some LSD but thought fuck it shrooms will be ready for picking soon. Its all personal on there for me.ain't got the balls to order owt big


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah see if ya can find it n go online see what the tracking says bout it as it still not turnt up, also I hope for your sake you didnt put your door number as well as postcode on the envelope? NEVER put your return details on the envelope when sending stuff like that, just lining yourself up to get fucked



Just postcode mate I hope Lol I've found it all I can see on there is session ID


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm with ya doin a Sambo Lol I was temted with some LSD but thought fuck it shrooms will be ready for picking soon. Its all personal on there for me.ain't got the balls to order owt big


Shrooms are a piece of piss to grow, I'd smash a few batches out if it was worth it but I can't see me shifting crops of em in weight like the yanks do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just postcode mate I hope Lol I've found it all I can see on there is session ID


 

Email
Print
 

[h=1]Track it down[/h] 
[h=2]United Kingdom[/h] To help you find the reference number on your tracking label, please refer to the 11 examples below. The reference numbers have been circled in red.
[h=2]Special Delivery Guaranteed by 9am&#8482;[/h]





[h=2]Special Delivery Guaranteed by 1pm&#8482;[/h]





[h=2]Royal Mail Signed For&#8482;[/h]






[h=2]Royal Mail Tracked 24 and 48[/h]





[h=2]Post Office® receipt[/h]





[h=1]International[/h] [h=2]Airsure®[/h]





[h=2]Airsure® prepaid pack[/h]





[h=2]Airsure® docket label[/h]






[h=2]International Signed For®[/h]





[h=2]International Signed For® prepaid pack[/h]





[h=2]International Signed For® docket label[/h]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

where you getting the sassafras oil yorkie, off the road?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

It wasn't signed for just 1st class mate cost £3 it might not be enough to cover it or something everything else I've sent has been special so theres been no probs ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It wasn't signed for just 1st class mate cost £3 it might not be enough to cover it or something everything else I've sent has been special so theres been no probs ?


Well if the person at the counter told you it was £3 then it will be enough postage.........or did you just put £3 of stamps on it n chuck it in the post box?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where you getting the sassafras oil yorkie, off the road?


That's where I saw it last, don't know if it's still there.
Was silly money, like £400 a litre or something stupid.

I wouldn't go near anything like that unless I had the right spot set up but it's all ways tugging at the back of my mind.


----------



## ghb (Sep 6, 2013)

recycling the coco.















it gets better the second time round and you don't need to feed as heavily.
i would normally remove all the shitty leaves and the base of the stem but i was lazy today.








ladies love the recycled coco.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Anybody looked at "Atlantis" yet?........

http://vimeo.com/69235119

They've got a marketing budget and a CEO.

Suspiciously reminds me of facebook??????


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

ghb said:


>


very nice and healthy looking! well done!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's were I saw it last, don't know if it's still there.
> Was silly money, like £400 a litre or something stupid.
> 
> I wouldn't go near anything like that unless I had the right spot set up but it's all ways tugging at the back of my mind.


christ i didn't think it was that pricey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ i didn't think it was that pricey


Lol!

That's fuck all mate, I meant silly money cheap as in pennies in the grand scheme of things.
There's many £1000's in that bottle.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if the person at the counter told you it was £3 then it will be enough postage.........or did you just put £3 of stamps on it n chuck it in the post box?



Yeh geezer behind the counter sorted me out I said I wanna make sure its enough its to get there its mad I've had a parcel from Canada come quicker


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tf0dlFSOAi4#[/video]

one for u here sambo lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I've signed up to this Atlantis and I must say it looks pretty good, nice stocks of all sorts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Fuck me, the missus has just text me to say that in Bradford the Police have a horse recovery agency!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2013)

Buy 10g of the finest looking MDMA I've ever seen and you get it for £24 a gram, UK stock......



That's fucking rock bottom pricing that boys!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Never had pure MDMA is it good Yeh?? Anyway here's my bubba 6 weeks on Sunday I think


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh geezer behind the counter sorted me out I said I wanna make sure its enough its to get there its mad I've had a parcel from Canada come quicker


Anything come up when you checked the tracking number?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

It hasn't got a tracking number mate cuz its just normal 1st class


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2013)

ice mail mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol!
> 
> That's fuck all mate, I meant silly money cheap as in pennies in the grand scheme of things.
> There's many £1000's in that bottle.


hahah right. the list of lab gear looks pretty pricey. get your heisenberg ON!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tf0dlFSOAi4#[/video]
> 
> one for u here sambo lol


oh fuck i forgot that fing, seeing as your a stingy northan gooner cunt and sat deliver cost more like 11quid not 7!!! so i just put a second class stamp on it should be with ya sometime end of next wk lmfao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2013)

ha ha u fuckin cunt! lool


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 6, 2013)

afternoon all......


----------



## indikat (Sep 6, 2013)

anyone got any good stoney music they wanna throw up, need some fresh beats, no reggae tho ffs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any good stoney music they wanna throw up, need some fresh beats, no reggae tho ffs


bit of maverick saber never goes amiss when stoned


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any good stoney music they wanna throw up, need some fresh beats, no reggae tho ffs


dubfx, hilltop hoods, chords


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any good stoney music they wanna throw up, need some fresh beats, no reggae tho ffs


[video=youtube;aHjpOzsQ9YI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI[/video]


----------



## ghb (Sep 6, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any good stoney music they wanna throw up, need some fresh beats, no reggae tho ffs



[video=youtube;wDfQUOI7pJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDfQUOI7pJg[/video]

stuck on this atm.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH9-9IC7qyY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I like listening to this when I'm stoned along with loads of other shit Lol mainly reggae ffs lmao. Alright muscle dick how are we? I've been non stop near enough all day then tommorow gotta throw me lads 8th b day party lol. Fuck it going for a joint of bubble hash now naaaaa mean


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 6, 2013)

Just a quick update on my ladies. One is still a bit deficient in (I think) Magnesium. The other seems to be loving it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;W4O2G9hkSmU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4O2G9hkSmU[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Fuck it here ya go indi Lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEO_hDqOOv4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Just a quick update on my ladies. One is still a bit deficient in (I think) Magnesium. The other seems to be loving it.
> View attachment 2806963View attachment 2806964


I think the one with the little holes in the leaf is a potassium def too much I think I had the same with my outdoors I noticed it after I added more sulphate of potash to the soil.


----------



## iiKode (Sep 6, 2013)

naaaaaaah mean lmfao, my ladies are lookin badass at the mo, the big one i thought was a pheno looks completley different, 2 weeks into flower and you can tell, its alot slower at going into bloom, and stretchier, mgiht be more sativa dom or something, other 3 are looking spot on, 8-10 weekers hopefully, got some nice buds forming at the mo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

I fuckin naaaaaaaa mean

Has your new chick let you go home now Yeh


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I think the one with the little holes in the leaf is a potassium def too much I think I had the same with my outdoors I noticed it after I added more sulphate of potash to the soil.


At the moment I am more concerned with how fooking high they will grow and whether I get a house inspection any time soon!!!

Whats good for potassium def? I have read that epsom salts sort out the Mag def....I think I need to address this sooner rather than later.

Lastly, how often should I feed them? Currently I alternate every 2-3 days between 1/4 strength Veg nutrients and 1/2 strength BioBizz Big Bloom.

trophy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh watering sounds about bang on mate for outdoories just give it a load of fresh water it should slowly clear up in the new growth ..if your worried tie the bitch down yano get all rough with her shell only thank you come harvest time..tie some string around your pot tight then tie a piece of string around the main stem and pass it through the string tied round the pot and bend the slag over simples then slip knot it jobs a gooden naaaaaa mean then just tie any other branches you want to down and see the results


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2013)

evening bitches. how u all doing tonight?


----------



## zVice (Sep 6, 2013)

Twerk fail... 

[video=youtube_share;CddMD3QqTFs]http://youtu.be/CddMD3QqTFs[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Easy Garyboy I'm just about to order a Chinese mate fookin hank Marvin naaaaaa mean then I need to connect the lappy to the TV through WiFi some how??????


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy Garyboy I'm just about to order a Chinese mate fookin hank Marvin naaaaaa mean then I need to connect the lappy to the TV through WiFi some how??????


Well either the Tv has Wi-fi or your gonna need an appropriate lead simple as lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

Dartford bridge has been closed due to a bomb threat, traffic not moved in either direction in bout 3hrs........well thats the whole south of england fucked for the next 18hrs minimum then lol

[h=1]Dartford Crossing Closed By 'Security Incident'[/h] 
[h=2]A bomb disposal team is called to a "suspicious item" at the Dartford crossing, as a man seen "behaving unusually" is arrested.[/h] 7:49pm UK, Friday 06 September 2013 




A bomb disposal team arrives at the Dartford crossing




The closure has caused long delays on the M25





Email
 
A "suspicious item" has triggered a security alert at the Dartford crossing, closing part of the M25 in both directions.
Kent Police, who were called to crossing at around 4pm, said a male pedestrian was arrested after he was spotted "behaving unusually".
An army bomb disposal team was called to investigate the suspicious item, which was found on the Kent side of the crossing.
The QEII bridge and the Dartford tunnel have both been closed, causing more than nine miles of queues.
A spokesman for the Highways Agency said: "The Dartford crossing has been closed in both directions due to a serious incident.




There are long queues on both sides of the Dartford crossing "We are working with Kent Police and the crossing will be reopened once they have been able to resolve the issue."
However, a police spokesman warned the crossing would be closed "for some time" and urged drivers to find alternative routes.
On Twitter, many users said they had been caught up in lengthy delays of up to three hours.
Mike Cameron *wrote*: "Bomb disposal van and loads of ambulances currently heading round M25 towards Dartford crossing. Traffic gridlocked."
Emily Symonds *added*: "Stuck in the biggest traffic jam ever. Dartford bridge closed both ways. Going to be here for hours."
*More follows...*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh me tellys got WiFi but just don't know how to connect it ton the home network?????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2013)

if ur laptop has the WI-DI (wifi display) function then u dont need any cables it can connect wireless as long as its a newer smart tv u have, only some laptops have widi though so you'd need to check urs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh me tellys got WiFi but just don't know how to connect it ton the home network?????


told u, u need to setu a homegroup and make ur laptop discoverable on said homegroup, i got the 51" smart tv and its a pain, but my pc whows up in sources along with hdmi 1-2 ect,, but then u need to make a public folder and put the shit in ther u wanna watch,,, ur rather simple shwaney so have fun m8,lol

and tbh network streaming suk,, go buy a western digital media player or freeagaent one, the play anything, and better streaming capabilitis, PLUS, u cant stream 3d only normal, and will struggle to play blurays ect,( rom pc to tv not from a media player)

i have freeagent theatre+ and its never failed me


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh watering sounds about bang on mate for outdoories just give it a load of fresh water it should slowly clear up in the new growth ..if your worried tie the bitch down yano get all rough with her shell only thank you come harvest time..tie some string around your pot tight then tie a piece of string around the main stem and pass it through the string tied round the pot and bend the slag over simples then slip knot it jobs a gooden naaaaaa mean then just tie any other branches you want to down and see the results


I have tied them down...I suppose a bit more on the rough side and they will give me plenty pleasure later....treat em mean and all. Is it possible to flower a clone and then get it back into veg growth without lights...I have a little lady that I wanna boost until next April?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeh I'm having fun alright ya cunt Lol think its gonna have to be Ethernet cable. Yeh Gary me lappy is quite old so it ain't got wi di or whatever its called so Ethernet it is I hope Lol god I'm shit at things like this


----------



## indikat (Sep 6, 2013)

oh some nice tunes thank you, very chilled


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm having fun alright ya cunt Lol think its gonna have to be Ethernet cable. Yeh Gary me lappy is quite old so it ain't got wi di or whatever its called so Ethernet it is I hope Lol god I'm shit at things like this


yes u have got wifi and u dont need a etehrnet cable if ya tv got wifi too,, lol,, once the tv and the lappy is connected then they will show up on each otehrnetwork,when setup right, 

he ment wifi not wi-di lol

went to main op last night pulling plants out and snap,, physco main stem went over, u know i been out and bought canes today lolz... get these bitches sorted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes ya bastard I've done it Lol just adjusted a few settings and booooooom mate ya naaaaaaaaa fuckin mean lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Fuckin ell u love beating those psychos don't ya Lol do u mean you snapped the stem hmmmmmm naughty lmaon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

mmmm tasty tackle


----------



## indikat (Sep 6, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Just a quick update on my ladies. One is still a bit deficient in (I think) Magnesium. The other seems to be loving it.
> View attachment 2806963View attachment 2806964


the other is not loving anything(1st pic?), she is saying feed me pls im N hungry and some magnecal for pud


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2807111 mmmm tasty tackle


if that was cig in there (pref bnh silver) id be fuckin jealous right now!!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 6, 2013)

tobacco makes me puke....sick for hours if even a tiny bit in tha joint


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol had to give the fags up costing.too much to.smoke weed naaaa mean so managed to ween myself on to baccy Lol took some doin like I'm a embassy boy there the best for a joint.but once u get used to it its better than fags smoother and slower burning


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 6, 2013)

fuk me quiert tonite......weres old Rambo................im excited as come 11 a clock in morning ill have me new car....what a beautaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 6, 2013)

looks like sommert u wld eat lol like on a hotdog bap lol


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2807111 mmmm tasty tackle


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol had to give the fags up costing.too much to.smoke weed naaaa mean so managed to ween myself on to baccy Lol took some doin like I'm a embassy boy there the best for a joint.but once u get used to it its better than fags smoother and slower burning


ive done an extended stint at HMP you never get used to burn if your a fag smoker you just deal with it till ya get ya next white death stick.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

i had to rob a joint of the missus its about the size of A 5p....

anyone heard from closet grower? 

any SLH seeds going??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me quiert tonite......weres old Rambo................im excited as come 11 a clock in morning ill have me new car....what a beautaaaaaaaaaaaa


im always about, i read the bullshit in this thread everday, like a free bullshit paper lol only time i can be arsed to post is in the morning when im bored or pissed up and bored lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i had to rob a joint of the missus its about the size of A 5p....
> 
> anyone heard from closet grower?
> 
> any SLH seeds going??


Only if you want some bag seed SLH lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

Just saw this in another thread an thought you lot might like it, def something im gonna keep in mind for summer lol, bloke using a car radiator to cool his grow...



*

The water is passing trough the tub, down in a water container;

And trough a car radiator, which is cooled by a AC unit. *


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 6, 2013)

Long arse week, thank fuck it's weekend. GF is driving me up the fucking wall, fucking women, get all worked up about the most stupid tiny things. Time for a spliff and a vodka, Chill Winston. 

How we doing chaps?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Long arse week, thank fuck it's weekend. GF is driving me up the fucking wall, fucking women, get all worked up about the most stupid tiny things. Time for a spliff and a vodka, Chill Winston.
> 
> How we doing chaps?


skint,bored an weedless as normal lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

drinking vodka and smoking a pollen mix with bluecheese blunt still bored tho, and dont even get me fucking started on women..............


----------



## Bigby (Sep 6, 2013)

Dont often come in here. seems like its own little community within a community. This is clearly of relevance though. Thoughts anyone;

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/south-yorkshire-mum-of-two-sent-to-jail-for-growing-cannabis-in-loft-1-6020325

Fucking harsh I say. She must have had previous for something related - plus sold herself down the river with the intent bit. Still though, very harsh imo.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2013)

Bigby said:


> Dont often come in here. seems like its own little community within a community. This is clearly of relevance though. Thoughts anyone;
> 
> http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/south-yorkshire-mum-of-two-sent-to-jail-for-growing-cannabis-in-loft-1-6020325
> 
> Fucking harsh I say. She must have had previous for something related - plus sold herself down the river with the intent bit. Still though, very harsh imo.


 dont do the crime is your not prepared for the time, fuck her.


----------



## Bigby (Sep 6, 2013)

£16,500 from 6 plants. What's street value, £10 a g - that's 1600g from 6 plants. Must be multi light, big set up. Nothing about that in the story.



newuserlol said:


> dont do the crime is your not prepared for the time, fuck her.



Was more those sort of things I was wondering about opinion on, rather than which side of the compassion/callous fence you come down on. Or did you mean actually fuck her? Like you're one of those guys who gets horny watching a girl cry?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 6, 2013)

im fuked...spliff 4 tams I can just bout type...im off to bed...laterz guys....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Bigby said:


> £16,500 from 6 plants. What's street value, £10 a g - that's 1600g from 6 plants. Must be multi light, big set up. Nothing about that in the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i meant fuck her i couldn't give a shit, if she wonts to commit illegal act and get caught well there is consiqences as she is now finding out.

morning people.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 7, 2013)

Morning spunk stains, was woken up at 8 by the fairy  wake and bake me thinks


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Morning spunk stains, was woken up at 8 by the fairy  wake and bake me thinks


not a bad bit for the price hay....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2013)

morning reprobates scoundrels villains and ( that ones for you IC3 ) 

off to my cuz's wedding today. not looking forward to all day in fucking penguin suit with a baby pink tie.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Morning, 

You got the right idea spoons, shit, shower, wake and bake whilst doing a bit of gardening. Fuck me wish my 2 girls where doing half as well as the rest of my garden. Cucumbers, lettuce, chillies etc. All smashing it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

Bigby said:


> £16,500 from 6 plants. What's street value, £10 a g - that's 1600g from 6 plants. Must be multi light, big set up. Nothing about that in the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but remember that will be bud/leaf/stalk n whatever dirt is attached to the roots when they pull it up to make that weight

an no he meant fuck her as in " fuck her if shes stupid enough to admit to supplying she desrves the time inside"


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> not a bad bit for the price hay....


Yeah it's spot on mate. Not the nicest tasting of hash (not that it tastes bad) but it has a nice stoned to it, sat here watching Ben and Holly's little kingdom with my little lass, getting into it lmao that's how I would explane the stoned ha.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it's spot on mate. Not the nicest tasting of hash (not that it tastes bad) but it has a nice stoned to it, sat here watching Ben and Holly's little kingdom with my little lass, getting into it lmao that's how I would explane the stoned ha.


you don't get cavier for iceland shop prices, it is well worth the money.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you don't get cavier for iceland shop prices, it is well worth the money.


Yeah defo mate... Cheap as chips lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

got half a g of that DMT in cupboard fuck that shit, its for someone else buts its scaring me just from the cupboard lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got half a g of that DMT in cupboard fuck that shit, its for someone else buts its scaring me just from the cupboard lmao


U know its calling ur name m8 lol. Forgot to call u last night m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

i got this fucking toolbar i carnt get rid of its not in remove programs in control panel and i carnt seem to find it anywhere on the comp so i can delete it but its slowing my browser down badly.

Gaurds???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> U know its calling ur name m8 lol. Forgot to call u last night m8


u free now? never in my life would i touch that DMT i would never come back from the trip lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i got this fucking toolbar i carnt get rid of its not in remove programs in control panel and i carnt seem to find it anywhere on the comp so i can delete it but its slowing my browser down badly.
> 
> Gaurds???


what toolbar is it n what web browser you using?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u free now? never in my life would i touch that DMT i would never come back from the trip lol


Lol, isn't the drug for me either, stuff would scare the shit outta me I think


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Send me a screenshot of the toolbar in your browser and I'll explain how to get rid.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> what toolbar is it n what web browser you using?


using chrome and its called @mixidj???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

how do i do a screenshot again? pressing the button dont seem to be doin it???


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a wee bit of the psychosis a guy I gave them to grew, not totally dry yet but fuck does it reek


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Just a simple Google search but follow these steps and you she be golden. They can be persistent fuckers though. 

http://malwaretips.com/blogs/mixi-dj-toolbar-virus/

If you still have issues after that sambo drop me a pm and I'll sort it for you.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how do i do a screenshot again? pressing the button dont seem to be doin it???


Pressing print screen saves the screenshot to your clipboard. If you open paint you can paste it in there. No need for that now though as you already identified the name and browser.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Came across this too, one of the 8 about a week or two before I had to pull them....if only I'd kept them they'd be done by now


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Came across this too, one of the 8 about a week or two before I had to pull them....if only I'd kept them they'd be done by now


are you trying to depress your self lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> using chrome and its called @mixidj???


http://malwaretips.com/blogs/mixi-dj-toolbar-virus/


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> are you trying to depress your self lolol


Lol, u know as well as I do these things gotta be done so fuck it, in 2 weeks ill be takin exo an livers cuts and ill have 8 off them instead, won't have them done for Xmas tho, first week or two of the new year, that's still a good time too


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> http://malwaretips.com/blogs/mixi-dj-toolbar-virus/


none of the names its called are found on my comp?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> none of the names its called are found on my comp?


try one of these


http://www.spywareremove.com/removemixidjsearchandtoolbar.html

http://www.411-spyware.com/remove-mixi-dj-toolbar

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130411094212AA44duu


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

Also mate what programs have you installed on your laptop in the last month as it may have come bundled with something else


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

his comp got a dose from TOR, he in big trouble


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2013)

Morning lads how are we all? Well I'm still waiting for this fucking bouncy castle should of been here 35mins ago pfffft I just hope it comes with a generator and it ain't leccy powerd Lol otherwise its only staying on a few hour Lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads how are we all? Well I'm still waiting for this fucking bouncy castle should of been here 35mins ago pfffft I just hope it comes with a generator and it ain't leccy powerd Lol otherwise its only staying on a few hour Lol.


most of em come with an electric fan mate due to health n safety bollocks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

Morning lads.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeh sound its just turned up mate and Yeh big fuck off electric fan Lol shouldn't be that much to run for the day tho surely I hope not anyway Lol. Well gonna finish this joint and have a bounce hahahahaha

Easy yorkstar


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

it will be elecrtric, not the 80's any more shawny diesel costs more than leccy by some way these days

edit: bastard you got in there quick lad i saw the comment and posted instantly, oh well.


have a good day with a bunch of screaming kids running round lol, you will need another wormy joint i think.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2013)

Hahahahaha fuck em get that cherry burning naaaaa mean let's get some thick black smoke in the air for the kids to breath in was good enough for us Lol..I'm just worried about it tripping the fuse box that's all

Mmmmm wormy joint sounds gooooooood fuck it I'll make a mix and get the old pippalov out  gonna need it got 12 8 year old boys coming round fuck me saville would be jealous as fuck hahahahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also mate what programs have you installed on your laptop in the last month as it may have come bundled with something else


i was pissed and trying to watch footy online, and downloading all sorts of shit like a twat.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks sae, ive got rid of it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

inside the parcel with the DMT it was wrapped around cardboard which on there is written ''may all livings being be free and happy'', ''bless you brother'' fucking hippys lmao


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

fuckin boring with no footy on eh sambo?.

i would write something similar to be honest, i'm a bad hippy.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2013)

Fuckin wankin bankers, again i woke up to yet more fucking money missing from my account and i aint even had any in it to use myself so dont know what the hell is happening and to top it off my house phone has been cut off cos i couldnt pay the bill lst week (due to the bank) so i cant even call the bank to kick up shit. gonna be a cunt of a weekend with no money, fags, weed or food, BOLLOCKS !!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> fuckin boring with no footy on eh sambo?.
> 
> i would write something similar to be honest, i'm a bad hippy.


yeah ghb i love the footy i just wanted to watch the games free online, but before finding a legit site i downloads a million virus's lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuckin wankin bankers, again i woke up to yet more fucking money missing from my account and i aint even had any in it to use myself so dont know what the hell is happening and to top it off my house phone has been cut off cos i couldnt pay the bill lst week (due to the bank) so i cant even call the bank to kick up shit. gonna be a cunt of a weekend with no money, fags, weed or food, BOLLOCKS !!


i dont understand whats going on, but shorely its time to change banks???


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Sambo just stick with firstrowsports and you're good to go. Never let me down (too much). Luckily I get to watch almost everything in HD on skysports/bt sports now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i dont understand whats going on, but shorely its time to change banks???


i dont have a fuckin clue whats going on either now m8 its not showing on my online banking where the money went just shows my account is minus £176, but yeah once i get it sorted i think i'll be swapping to another bank, fed up with this its happened about 4 times now in the last year and a half


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Sambo just stick with firstrowsports and you're good to go. Never let me down (too much). Luckily I get to watch almost everything in HD on skysports/bt sports now.


i aint got a tele mate aint for ages, carnt be arsed never watch the things, will be buying a nice one with a ps4 soon enough tho


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont have a fuckin clue whats going on either now m8 its not showing on my online banking where the money went just shows my account is minus £176, but yeah once i get it sorted i think i'll be swapping to another bank, fed up with this its happened about 4 times now in the last year and a half


gbhoy have u ever applied for payday loans on that account?


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont have a fuckin clue whats going on either now m8 its not showing on my online banking where the money went just shows my account is minus £176, but yeah once i get it sorted i think i'll be swapping to another bank, fed up with this its happened about 4 times now in the last year and a half


Just open a new account with a different bank. Make sure you're next salary gets paid into there and sort the problem with the current bank in the meantime. That way you at least have piece of mind that you can put food on the table.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i aint got a tele mate aint for ages, carnt be arsed never watch the things, will be buying a nice one with a ps4 soon enough tho


Indeed! The gf is getting me one for Christmas, have you seen the battlefield trailers? It looks insane.
On that note, anyone else buzzing for GTA 5?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Just open a new account with a different bank. Make sure you're next salary gets paid into there and sort the problem with the current bank in the meantime. That way you at least have piece of mind that you can put food on the table.


how can he sort it out today his phones been cut off guards and he said hes skint so mobile credit i think is out the window.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Indeed! The gf is getting me one for Christmas, have you seen the battlefield trailers? It looks insane.
> On that note, anyone else buzzing for GTA 5?


i have brought a few consoles just to play gta lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

what gta u playing?, i lost a lot of my life to vice city, could complete it in a day cos of lack of a memory card.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how can he sort it out today his phones been cut off guards and he said hes skint so mobile credit i think is out the window.


If the money's gone, the money's gone. There's not much to do. But he can prevent it happening again by opening a new account at a different bank and having all future payments paid into there.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have brought a few consoles just to play gta lol


September 17th it will be landing on my doorstep, can't wait. It's actually quite sad how excited I am.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> If the money's gone, the money's gone. There's not much to do. But he can prevent it happening again by opening a new account at a different bank and having all future payments paid into there.


yeah agreed but the poorcunts fucked all wkend now,


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> what gta u playing?, i lost a lot of my life to vice city, could complete it in a day cos of lack of a memory card.


playing gta4 i think it is on the pc, san andreas was my fav tho


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

i want gta london out again.....got a bone to pick with that jesus army!!!

i feel ya Gazza....im in the same boat cause the otherhalfs a by-pola nuttah and gusse which one of her i got stuck with this weekend!

AND

i got light leaks......

and my plants r too big ffs!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 7, 2013)

Sambo jus use fsi for watching football there are like 20 diff streams on every game all over the world. You don't have to download out... Jus shut a lot of pop ups down lol.
@guards yeah I went and reserved my copy of gta 5 the other day. Gonna pre order a day 1 edition of the Xbox 1 aswell next week


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i want gta london out again.....got a bone to pick with that jesus army!!!
> 
> i feel ya Gazza....im in the same boat cause the otherhalfs a by-pola nuttah and gusse which one of her i got stuck with this weekend!
> 
> ...


get the scissors n string out, top or tie down depending what stage you are at. big plants are a bitch, they take a lot of time out of your life.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sambo jus use fsi for watching football there are like 20 diff streams on every game all over the world. You don't have to download out... Jus shut a lot of pop ups down lol.
> @guards yeah I went and reserved my copy of gta 5 the other day. Gonna pre order a day 1 edition of the Xbox 1 aswell next week


yeah i no that now spoons, didnt the other day tho lol didnt download anything too harmful is seems so fuck it.

bacon n eggs eaten, expresso made time for blunt i thinks.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> get the scissors n string out, top or tie down depending what stage you are at. big plants are a bitch, they take a lot of time out of your life.


there mainlined and i didnt put a tom cage round em, now 3-3.5 foot tall (flipped at 10 - 11 inches) still about 7 days of stretch left. not in a tent so no were to tie string too. in dwc buckets so cant tie to bucket (plants make the buckets look tiny there so big) cant super crop em out because the two plants i have are 4ft by 3ft so if i super crop they will cover maybe a 6 x 6 area and as im running only 1 6huni atm my m2 light coverage will drop servely in a 6x6 area.....

i wouldnt mind these were ment to be small.....fuck sake!

are we getting close to 12hours dark outside yet??

ta for the help n all man!!!


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

espresso n blunt? god damn it i like it! i read about you talking shit about weed last night i think, what's up with your head?, smoked yourself stupid?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i no that now spoons, didnt the other day tho lol didnt download anything too harmful is seems so fuck it.
> 
> bacon n eggs eaten, expresso made time for blunt i thinks.


urrrggghhhhhh i could eat bacon n eggs soooo bad rite now, with some hp all over and cooked in butter...hmmmmmmm

is it an illy expresso?

whats going in the blunt?

and if using blunt wraps which ones i like the ones that come with the wooden smoking bit....wonder berry flav!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> espresso n blunt? god damn it i like it! i read about you talking shit about weed last night i think, what's up with your head?, smoked yourself stupid?


not at all people yes do get many benefits from weed, but ive personally seen it destroy lives its no innocent drug a drug is a drug they are all bad.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> there mainlined and i didnt put a tom cage round em, now 3-3.5 foot tall (flipped at 10 - 11 inches) still about 7 days of stretch left. not in a tent so no were to tie string too. in dwc buckets so cant tie to bucket (plants make the buckets look tiny there so big) cant super crop em out because the two plants i have are 4ft by 3ft so if i super crop they will cover maybe a 6 x 6 area and as im running only 1 6huni atm my m2 light coverage will drop servely in a 6x6 area.....
> 
> i wouldnt mind these were ment to be small.....fuck sake!
> 
> ...


what light you got? i've seen parabolics do some big areas. burned tops and fluffy lowers are a no no surely?.

show him your scrog mr yorkie, you've gone awful quiet since you posted this morn, you still lurking?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> urrrggghhhhhh i could eat bacon n eggs soooo bad rite now, with some hp all over and cooked in butter...hmmmmmmm
> 
> is it an illy expresso?
> 
> ...



no lemon its the percol one black and beyond its called, instant of course i aint got no expresso maker lol but tbh it taste better than some of the shit u get in the coffee shops plus i can have a half cup full fuck these singles n doubles pussys.

going into the blunt is pollen and bluecheese, i use them royal platinum blunts i think they called, this is blueberry of smelly berry something like that.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> what light you got? i've seen parabolics do some big areas. burned tops and fluffy lowers are a no no surely?.
> 
> show him your scrog mr yorkie, you've gone awful quiet since you posted this morn, you still lurking?


im down to my trusty standard maxi bright 600w set with euro reflector atm....a scrog wouldnt help now though i dont have a screen or the bits to make one. i am fimilar with scroging its what i done before mainling...sometimes i dont even use the screen lol

 

i think im guna have to no more nails another reflector to the celling!!!


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

looks alright to me lad, maybe a bit N heavy. open up your reflector and take it to the highest point you can.

easily half a box there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> show him your scrog mr yorkie, you've gone awful quiet since you posted this morn, you still lurking?


Aye I'm lurking, I'm looking on SR and Atlantis.


I've no SCROG yet.
I've only just gone up and put the young uns under the 400w MH 20mins ago, lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> no lemon its the percol one black and beyond its called, instant of course i aint got no expresso maker lol but tbh it taste better than some of the shit u get in the coffee shops plus i can have a half cup full fuck these singles n doubles pussys.
> 
> going into the blunt is pollen and bluecheese, i use them royal platinum blunts i think they called, this is blueberry of smelly berry something like that.


yea man shots are done at the bar!

barneys blue cheese???


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I'm lurking, I'm looking on SR and Atlantis.
> 
> 
> I've no SCROG yet.
> I've only just gone up and put the young uns under the 400w MH 20mins ago, lol.



looks like i jumped the gun lol.
i thought you had done a nice scrog in the past, must have been somebody else.

what you reckon on the them lemon plants? maybe a bit heavy on the nitrogen? the dark green leaf downcurl, it's only slight. nitrogen also makes them stretch a fair bit, what nutes are they?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> looks alright to me lad, maybe a bit N heavy. open up your reflector and take it to the highest point you can.
> 
> easily half a box there.


that was last grow i was sensible and done one. now im mainling i thought id do two incase i fucked it or it looked to be a low yeilding method. wrong on both counts.....

you say N heavy but i always used to under feed stuck one in dirt and watched it green right up, she wants what she wants my man!!

current mainline before flip......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

i use dutch pro and the leaf curl you see is because i used grow nutes for the 2 week stretch before switching to bloom...i didnt like it.

i currently have no ec or ph meter and id say there looking the picture of health....ill update my jurno tonite with the good shit if any1 gives a flying F***


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> looks alright to me lad, maybe a bit N heavy. open up your reflector and take it to the highest point you can.
> 
> easily half a box there.


you are having a laugh aint ya 18oz from that lmao looks nice enough but thats no half box.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

you heard that lemon? show this little benzofreak who's boss!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

certainly not you and your miss informed info and certainly not lemon, you silly cunt a half box go back to bed or give yaself a shake.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah must be 700g at least innit? just gonna go and take the dog for a walk, i'll give meself a shake while i'm at it, reckon i'll still see half a kellog.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

F**k off that weighed in at 15oz when it was done my lowest yeild yet....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

ok ok ok i reckon its at least a 2kg plant, happy now?

she looks nice enough i aint knocking the plant but a half box of it, well like i said no way thats at least 2kg.

happy now im talking in uk grower thread bullshit lingo lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

7oz.



Just saying.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i no that now spoons, didnt the other day tho lol didnt download anything too harmful is seems so fuck it.
> 
> bacon n eggs eaten, expresso made time for blunt i thinks.


Espresso and a blunt, I like it.
Didn't have too bad of a start either, the missus made some some brie and prosciutto croissants with a freshly ground Colombian black coffee and I added a nice fat amnesia spliff to the mix. Sat in the garden, sun is shining baked as a cake and got a full stomach. On top of that she's fucking off for the day, so I'm going to have a nice chilled out day to myself.


----------



## zVice (Sep 7, 2013)

Was that from the machine elves?

Mine arrived as "aquarium ph adjuster samples" with an invoice. I only say this cos the vendor shutdown ages ago, but the packaging was flawless.



newuserlol said:


> inside the parcel with the DMT it was wrapped around cardboard which on there is written ''may all livings being be free and happy'', ''bless you brother'' fucking hippys lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> Was that from the machine elves?
> 
> Mine arrived as "aquarium ph adjuster samples" with an invoice. I only say this cos the vendor shutdown ages ago, but the packaging was flawless.


no a new vendor mate, came in 2days from holland, thats fast.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 7oz.
> 
> View attachment 2807954
> 
> Just saying.


was that a one plant grow or was there something else in with it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> was that a one plant grow or was there something else in with it?


I had a sister in with it as well, 2 seed plants.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

nice haul, they were some lovely looking ladies. one 600w?

do you find seed plants give better yield? i love the way they grow so uniform, the cheese grows like a cunt to me.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

if any of you have run dwc properly, 10-20oz per plant with a 6 week veg is easily doable. 



im expecting 10oz per plant off the mainlines anything less would be a fail, i havent seen a soil grower to date out yeild a hydro man


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> nice haul, they were some lovely looking ladies. one 600w?
> 
> do you find seed plants give better yield? i love the way they grow so uniform, the cheese grows like a cunt to me.


seeds have hybid vigor and will grow 25% bigger then cuts, i have found this to be true however you then have phenotypes to deal with, clones for consistant yield..or to dial a room in , imo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

i aint seen a hydro grower outaste a soil growers weed either.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> nice haul, they were some lovely looking ladies. one 600w?
> 
> do you find seed plants give better yield? i love the way they grow so uniform, the cheese grows like a cunt to me.


A 600w for 9 weeks of flower but it had an extra 400w in weeks 4+5.

I can make seed plants yield more than a clone of the same age by manipulation but they won't necessarily yield more just because 1 is a seed and 1 is a clone.
If you cut out the apical tip of a seed plant before you flip 12/12 (thus effectively flattening the top of the plant out) it will then yield far more than the clone of the same age due to a more even distribution of auxin. 



Lemon king said:


> seeds have hybid vigor and will grow 25% bigger then cuts,


This is not true.

I think you misunderstand what hybrid vigour means, not all beans will have hybrid vigour as not all beans will be a physical improvement on either of the parents.

A clone is a clone, a 100% genetic replica. 
If you clone a seed plant that has hybrid vigour then that clone will also have hybrid vigour, the Exodus Cheese is an example.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

So my pal comes round last night for a smoke and plays some game, the twat's only gone and put cheats into my Saints Row 3 game (that I've only just started).

"Here you go mate, you'll don through those missions now. Infinite bullets, can't die and millions in the bank"

Oh cheers pal...... 
I do like to beat a game mi'sen before I cheat, in fact I'm good enough to beat games on the hardest setting now I'm all grown up!

This pal is the guy who won't play Dirt 3 unless the racing/breaking line is on though cos he can't do it otherwise.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

there are two types of gamer imo.

those who play to beat the game (usually on easy)
those who play to enjoy the game (usually on hard)


what sort of cunt plays on medium? that's what i want to know


edit: somebody put a cheat on my gta years ago, it made everybody on the game go mad and kill each other and me. ruined the game for me and i had to start again


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> gbhoy have u ever applied for payday loans on that account?


no mate never had any loans on that account b4


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> what sort of cunt plays on medium? that's what i want to know


Me depending on the game.

Easy speaks for its self so we don't touch it, ever.
I start on medium to gauge the game, if it's not hard enough then I'll up it but I can't don all games on hard.
Racing games are usually exceptionally difficult higher up.

Back when I used to play consoles I wouldn't be satisfied until I'd beat every game I had on the hardest setting, then something like "Tony Hawks Pro Skater" comes along and twists yer cap back lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

Any of the modern Wipeout games on E' for hours.

BRING ON THE SPEED!

lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

this cunt too depending on game, spose ur the only non cunt ghb although thats debatable lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

only reason i askd gboy was ive known people apply for them fings, get refused but stil get stung for 50-90quid ''brokers fee''


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> only reason i askd gboy was ive known people apply for them fings, get refused but stil get stung for 50-90quid ''brokers fee''


yeh n wen u get em, they can take ther money even if u cancel your debit card,,, we did it once neevr again, 

we also buy a lot online and some companys dont take thrmoney for ages, and the bank doenst make it unavailable, so you think its been paid for then 2 weeks later wham! money outa yer bank,,, if ring ya bank, toaday fast they can reverse watever payments been taken, but u must get intouch the same sday, wer with llloyds and have done it many time, if its charges for shit then tel them its beenfit money and they cant touch it for fees 9true) they will also return it..

but sound slike its a payment for summert dd or alike, ring bank and get em to reverse the payment

as for game difficulties, diffrent levels of hardnes give you diffrent shit, like "the last of us" on easy and mesium you get a special hearing abiolity,, on hard u dont, on other games, also the same but diffrent obviously, MLL also the same..

dont do pc gaming part form san andreas, il stik to consoles for games and pc for endoing and such,, use it for wat its menna be for,, pc gaming is the best i agree, but fuk that, id ratehr put sum stress on me pc, gaming doenst do that


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you cut out the apical tip of a seed plant before you flip 12/12 (thus effectively flattening the top of the plant out) it will then yield far more than the clone of the same age due to a more even distribution of auxins


The plant has one apical dominant meristem on its trunk that helps the plant to grow vertically. If this dominant meristem is cut off or damaged, one or more lateral meristems will assume dominance, these meristems will start growing faster and the new growth will be lateral. Often several branches will exhibit this behavior after the removal of apical meristem, leading to a bushy growth.


i have herd you mention this before, and i have heard you say that you dont class it as "topping" yet all info i can find is leading me to belive that it is just a fancy name for topping.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apical_dominance?veaction=edit

they also say that clones become weaker over time, what is your stand on this??

personally if you lott are still growing exudous from 87, there cant be that much truth in it?!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

they also say that clones become weaker over time, what is your stand on this??

personally if you lott are still growing exudous from 87, there cant be that much truth in it?![/QUOTE]

and pyschosis from 87 and livers/blues 89


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id rather put sum stress on me pc, gaming doesn't do that


Then you're playing shit games in a crap resolution.

Mine certainly struggles with candy and AA higher than 2x at 1080p.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

UUURGGGGGHHHHHH WOT THE FUCK clones in dwc cloner 3+ weeks swallen base, white nubs even new growth but no roots......missus italin rosmery i leave in a cup of water on the side thats not been washed out from having strong bleech in it...clones rooted with great long roots 2 weeks....fuck anything bar a glass of water me thinks!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> The plant has one apical dominant meristem on its trunk that helps the plant to grow vertically. If this dominant meristem is cut off or damaged, one or more lateral meristems will assume dominance, these meristems will start growing faster and the new growth will be lateral. Often several branches will exhibit this behavior after the removal of apical meristem, leading to a bushy growth.
> 
> 
> i have herd you mention this before, and i have heard you say that you dont class it as "topping" yet all info i can find is leading me to belive that it is just a fancy name for topping.....


Lol, are you asking me or telling me?


The other lateral branches will only assume an apical dominance if you give the plant long enough for the apical dominance hormone to build up and the plant to grow/stretch into it's new position.

If you cut out the tip a few days before or even on the day of flip 12/12 I guarantee you that the plant won't make another tip before it starts to flower.

1) Because the auxin doesn't work that fast.
2) Apical dominance pretty much ends at the flowering response.

I think next year after the SCROG is done I'm going to make a thread and put this to bed once and for all, I'll do a side by side conventional topping at the 4-5th true node and then do a natural one an pull the tip out at flip.

The plants will look and behave completely different.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So my pal comes round last night for a smoke and plays some game, the twat's only gone and put cheats into my Saints Row 3 game (that I've only just started).
> 
> "Here you go mate, you'll don through those missions now. Infinite bullets, can't die and millions in the bank"
> 
> ...


He sounds like a tool..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

has anyone played that payday the heist? pretty cool fucking game, runs lovely too on shitty gcards.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, are you asking me or telling me?
> 
> 
> The other lateral branches will only assume an apical dominance if you give the plant long enough for the apical dominance hormone to build up and the plant to grow/stretch into it's new position.
> ...


Out of interest, what would the significant difference be between cutting out the apical tip versus low stress training the plant? My understanding is that both will essentially do the same thing i.e activate the dormant auxins in the lateral branches.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no mate never had any loans on that account b4


Get a payday loan out mate and then just tell em to go fuck, its unsecured loan so they cant do much to recover it


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, are you asking me or telling me?
> 
> 
> The other lateral branches will only assume an apical dominance if you give the plant long enough for the apical dominance hormone to build up and the plant to grow/stretch into it's new position.
> ...


my bad! i was asking?

but now youve wrote that it makes much more sense, my plants are always well established (5-6week veg dwc) before flip however when i have been topping i have noticed the effect of the hormone being pushed down, equally i have noticed when lower stems / growth is removed growth is stonger at the top from the effects of the hormones. normally i see this "spurt" of new growth in the morning when lights have been off.
But they do take about 3 days to balence its self out, and i have cut tops on day off 12/12 and have noticed they become shit.

what your saying with your method is you can do it the day before flip ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has anyone played that payday the heist? pretty cool fucking game, runs lovely too on shitty gcards.


I still want that for PC, I downloaded a few copies of it but couldn't get it to run properly. It was unplayable due to fucked up textures, I've played it on console though it's pretty good.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2013)

Well fuck me what a day that's been lol...the cheekiest one was ginger with glasses WTF he should be the quiet one sat in the corner getting poked with sticks I guess racism against gingers has gone out the window these days the pissy fuckers


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I still want that for PC, I downloaded a few copies of it but couldn't get it to run properly. It was unplayable due to fucked up textures, I've played it on console though it's pretty good.


the FLT version works fine m8, its on all the torrent sites, fucking hard game tho lol im now downloading number 2 aswel


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

chek out nosteam for games yorky well if u want crak copys.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Out of interest, what would the significant difference be between cutting out the apical tip versus low stress training the plant? My understanding is that both will essentially do the same thing i.e activate the dormant auxins in the lateral branches.


Yield is all about the production of 1 auxin (IAA), that auxin is produced most at the apical tip. 
If you flatten the plant out so that it doesn't have an apical tip (SCROG) then the auxin IAA is evenly produced across the plant producing even colas as large as the plant genetically can.

If you think about water in a glass, when you tip the glass to the side to pour the water out the water level will stay flat no matter what position the glass is in (Sorry about the analogy, I can't be arsed to draw it).
This is how IAA behaves if apical dominance didn't fuck that up, much like the water in the glass. You can use apical dominance and IAA production to your advantage though without any manipulation and that is by growing trees and hanging bare vertical bulbs around the room at mid tree height.
This puts the light source at the side of the plant making apical dominance turn the plant into a big round bush of large colas.

"Low stress training" is too vague a term (I don't mean by you), it needs to have a purpose otherwise it's pointless.
Too many people go bending, twisting, snapping and tying their plants without actually understanding what they are doing and why.

This technique is the easiest and quickest way of significantly improving yield from a seed plant hands down.
Veg to a decent size, chop the top out and about 4 nodes underneath (top 3rd of the plant, ish), steak up the now upper branches (if needed) and flip the fucker.

Job done.

It's better suited to indica's though as they don't tend to go floppy when they put weight on, less chance of colas snapping off as they swell.



Lemon king said:


> what your saying with your method is you can do it the day before flip ??


Yep, grow it normal up until that point.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

little pic update......soz bout lights......still doing that little experiment with one of each...(topping the tops)...........piked up new car today too woooootttt


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

I done a bit of bending after those pics were taken......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7cxOpGXYEOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cxOpGXYEOA[/video].......................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

These new roll and bake croissants aren't bad, not enough butter in the pastry mind and they're not big enough but still not bad for the convenience. 



"The choccy goodness are all mine though babe, I DO mean you're not getting a look in!"

lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

current grow 2 livers and a exo n pyscho, 20ltr airpots went straight into them from clone, bout 17day veg and thats 3day into flower, jus the one 600hps at the mo, using plagron batmix with bio-bizz fishmix and bloom at the mo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2808430
> 
> current grow 2 livers and a exo n pyscho, 20ltr airpots went straight into them from clone, bout 17day veg and thats 3day into flower, jus the one 600hps at the mo, using plagron batmix with bio-bizz fishmix and bloom at the mo


They're loving that Fish Mix.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're loving that Fish Mix.


ive used it before but never the batmix think its more that mate than the fishmix


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ive used it before but never the batmix think its more that mate than the fishmix


I've only used the House & Garden Batmix, shite.

Proper heavy and claggy.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've only used the House & Garden Batmix, shite.
> 
> Proper heavy and claggy.


this plagron stuff wasnt yman was much lighter than allmix? the only 2soils ive used.


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

I fukin love the taste of bat guano in weed, good vitality to the plants too, the stuff is a bit of an irritant and u sposed to wear masks workin with the pure guano but I don't I jus love that weird smell now. batmix soil is quite pricey an u can make it stronger an cheaper ur self in 5 mins....try this...one bag of allmix, 1/4 bag coco, 3 mugs of guano, one mug of bone meal, one of fish blood bone, some mycorrhizal fungi and 20 litres perlite.......ewc if ya like but I don't bother these days....u will need magne cal in water with this soil ime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2808430
> 
> current grow 2 livers and a exo n pyscho, 20ltr airpots went straight into them from clone, bout 17day veg and thats 3day into flower, jus the one 600hps at the mo, using plagron batmix with bio-bizz fishmix and bloom at the mo


nice "currant" pic sambo m8,, u may be a pillhead fuknut but u can certainly grow some nice looking plants, just hope the livers is on par this round eh?
how come all these clone onlys are viney as fuk? always are livers/exo/physco,, all viney, meh fukit,,, got me sum canes, gunna go sort me main OP tonight execting a few hours caning and tying up 25 plants, me livers going reet like 9 days flower or sums hit, have no clue, i will say im missing my 600 here running a 400, just dont seem to cut the mustard, 250 getting added post hast i shit u not!

again nice looking plants m8



and a spangled physco. u wouldnt belive how spastic these look, no uniformity anwyare randomw branches all over lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> this plagron stuff wasnt yman was much lighter than allmix? the only 2soils ive used.


Aye the Plagron lightmix and allmix are the the only soil I will use if I do now and that's down to the better texture and overall quality.

I did that purple 10oz Smelly Fingerez in the Plagron stuff and I was well impressed, I buy it for the garden now too.
All my Basil and Strawberrys are in it.


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice "currant" pic sambo m8,, u may be a pillhead fuknut but u can certainly grow some nice looking plants, just hope the livers is on par this round eh?
> how come all these clone onlys are viney as fuk? always are livers/exo/physco,, all viney, meh fukit,,, got me sum canes, gunna go sort me main OP tonight execting a few hours caning and tying up 25 plants, me livers going reet like 9 days flower or sums hit, have no clue, i will say im missing my 600 here running a 400, just dont seem to cut the mustard, 250 getting added post hast i shit u not!
> 
> again nice looking plants m8


they fatten up ice if you supercrop and put a high fan on em, my concern is getting em strong enough to take the colas I have planned for them
so I squeeze the entire stem ....they soon thicken....some think this is a waste of time....lets see who


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice "currant" pic sambo m8,, u may be a pillhead fuknut but u can certainly grow some nice looking plants, just hope the livers is on par this round eh?
> how come all these clone onlys are viney as fuk? always are livers/exo/physco,, all viney, meh fukit,,, got me sum canes, gunna go sort me main OP tonight execting a few hours caning and tying up 25 plants, me livers going reet like 9 days flower or sums hit, have no clue, i will say im missing my 600 here running a 400, just dont seem to cut the mustard, 250 getting added post hast i shit u not!
> 
> again nice looking plants m8
> ...


At least ur goina get some bud from the psychos, at a time they looked worse than death if I mine lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> they fatten up ice if you supercrop and put a high fan on em, my concern is getting em strong enough to take the colas I have planned for them
> so I squeeze the entire stem ....they soon thicken....some think this is a waste of time....lets see who


Are u supercropping the livers indi? That workin good?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> I fukin love the taste of bat guano in weed, good vitality to the plants too, the stuff is a bit of an irritant and u sposed to wear masks workin with the pure guano but I don't I jus love that weird smell now. batmix soil is quite pricey an u can make it stronger an cheaper ur self in 5 mins....try this...one bag of allmix, 1/4 bag coco, 3 mugs of guano, one mug of bone meal, one of fish blood bone, some mycorrhizal fungi and 20 litres perlite.......ewc if ya like but I don't bother these days....u will need magne cal in water with this soil ime


batmix and ripen at the end you wait till you taste my weed mate, gonna have to say sorry now but it may poss be the best youve smoked lmao just messing, but it will be full of flavour and smell that i promise.



IC3M4L3 said:


> nice "currant" pic sambo m8,, u may be a pillhead fuknut but u can certainly grow some nice looking plants, just hope the livers is on par this round eh?
> how come all these clone onlys are viney as fuk? always are livers/exo/physco,, all viney, meh fukit,,, got me sum canes, gunna go sort me main OP tonight execting a few hours caning and tying up 25 plants, me livers going reet like 9 days flower or sums hit, have no clue, i will say im missing my 600 here running a 400, just dont seem to cut the mustard, 250 getting added post hast i shit u not!
> 
> again nice looking plants m8
> ...


yeah apart from the exo which even thats a little viney them 3 clone onlys all need supporting, ive not had much luck with the livers great smoke but i dunno weather it was the allmix or nutes but she would get BAD mag def come wk 3ish of flower would literally happen in days, and kill the leafs,destroy the yield etc

this happened to 2 people other people also round the same time who where also using bio-bizz nutes and almix??? second run they added callmag not a problem n good yields.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice "currant" pic


.........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

thats did make me giggle but you two fucking girls and your bitching is getting well old now lads............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm pissing about but that was comedy gold on a plate.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm pissing about but that was comedy gold on a plate, don't hate the player.....


lol hate the game lol

and hats off it was funny ya wanker, just saying you two been at war too long now give a rest boys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2013)

ill aggree was qwite funny

il say it agian i havent a problem, but if i get wound up i bite bak, simple, anwyays who gives a fuk,, its online not irl

suprcrop inc wassat then? lol,, little to late for that m8.. 

and so far sambo have had no yellow leaves or nowt, gave em a few doses of mag in veg and i think im like week 2 flower, fuk and i said i was gunna get a calender this run lolz, ther done wen ther done fukit,,,,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2013)

Well just rolled a nice bubble hash and blues joint time to watch the conjuring with the missis


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

yes mg im supercropping the livers and she is a calcium lovin girl for sure......oh the exo...ummm u need to be feedin that bitch like no other....looking forward to Monday morning DMT breakfast commin up


----------



## leepy (Sep 7, 2013)

alright chaps hows it going ill post ya some pics up of my grow room its an underground room some of you might have seen it b4 on 420 or just on the net it was called leepys big dig


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

got 2 psychos in 30 l smart pots, wat a lovely smell at only 4 weeks, at 10 with 2 weeks on ripen its gonna be mental


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> yes mg im supercropping the livers and she is a calcium lovin girl for sure......oh the exo...ummm u need to be feedin that bitch like no other....looking forward to Monday morning DMT breakfast commin up


I'm goina do 4 of each and supercrop them a bit, just like my last ones and see how they turn out. 

Dmt breakfast lol, no thanks


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> yes mg im supercropping the livers and she is a calcium lovin girl for sure......oh the exo...ummm u need to be feedin that bitch like no other....looking forward to Monday morning DMT breakfast commin up


read my pm please mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> got 2 psychos in 30 l smart pots, wat a lovely smell at only 4 weeks, at 10 with 2 weeks on ripen its gonna be mental


They smell lovely don't they...IMO hard to beat


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

leepy said:


> alright chaps hows it going ill post ya some pics up of my grow room its an underground room some of you might have seen it b4 on 420 or just on the net it was called leepys big dig


thats gotta be a record 2007 joined and only 6 posts lol if your a 420 nazi may aswel fuck off now mate lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

leepy said:


> alright chaps hows it going ill post ya some pics up of my grow room its an underground room some of you might have seen it b4 on 420 or just on the net it was called leepys big dig


big bud dwc geeza ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> They smell lovely don't they...IMO hard to beat


livers prob tops it if not match at least


----------



## leepy (Sep 7, 2013)

hahaha your just too fucking funny dude


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> livers prob tops it if not match at least


Hope so, never tried it before.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

leepy said:


> alright chaps hows it going ill post ya some pics up of my grow room its an underground room some of you might have seen it b4 on 420 or just on the net it was called leepys big dig


Is that your cola in the avi?


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> read my pm please mate.


sorry to hear that mate and understand totally, I meant next Monday anyway ffs ....yorkie and ice honeymoon period commin up eeeuggh


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hope so, never tried it before.


much lighter, more happy stone and fruity not cheesy but smells like nothing your ever likely to smell, stink aint the word lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> yorkie and ice honeymoon period commin up eeeuggh


He's not my type, there'd be no conversation.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry to hear that mate and understand totally, I meant next Monday anyway ffs ....yorkie and ice honeymoon period commin up eeeuggh


no u nutter will still be next wk just not special.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These new roll and bake croissants aren't bad, not enough butter in the pastry mind and they're not big enough but still not bad for the convenience.
> 
> View attachment 2808411
> 
> ...


Have them with fresh coffee on sunday morning with the gf, fucking gorgeous!


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Have them with fresh coffee on sunday morning with the gf, fucking gorgeous!


full of gluten and trans fats, thought u boys understood nutrition...


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> much lighter, more happy stone and fruity not cheesy but smells like nothing your ever likely to smell, stink aint the word lol


I thru a wee bit of psychosis in a fag packet and thru it in the motor comin from my m8s, stopped at the shop and when I got back in the motor it reeked lol, it's not even properly dry yet lol, lovely. Ill look forward to the livers


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

id rather smoke DMT than eat pain au chocolat(?)....for breakfast


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I thru a wee bit of psychosis in a fag packet and thru it in the motor comin from my m8s, stopped at the shop and when I got back in the motor it reeked lol, it's not even properly dry yet lol, lovely. Ill look forward to the livers


first time i run it and the pyscho years ago, i didnt have enough filters and not enough to buy more so would just buy ona bocks n gel in the end i had over hundred quids worth of ona next to the flat door lolol could have brought a filter just didnt have the oner in one at the time.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> id rather smoke DMT than eat pain au chocolat(?)....for breakfast


are you really gonna av it in the morning indi???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I thru a wee bit of psychosis in a fag packet and thru it in the motor comin from my m8s, stopped at the shop and when I got back in the motor it reeked lol, it's not even properly dry yet lol, lovely. Ill look forward to the livers


watch out for that mag def although most coco/hydro boys never got it???


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

the psycho fuked off the old carbon filter (9 fkin months old rhino) at 3 weeks flower, the new one is no whiff at all .....2 years my arse im goin to 8 inch like b4 next filter shop


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

leepy said:


> hahaha your just too fucking funny dude


i was just messing, but uk420 is like germany in the 30s lol

welcome to the thread.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> watch out for that mag def although most coco/hydro boys never got it???


Wonder how it'll go in hydro, I never really get problems with just ionic nutrients, haven't even got anything else. Haven't even seen the clones yet lol, got them two weeks ago but ther supposed to be doin alright. Goina go see them tomoro


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Wonder how it'll go in hydro, I never really get problems with just ionic nutrients, haven't even got anything else. Haven't even seen the clones yet lol, got them two weeks ago but ther supposed to be doin alright. Goina go see them tomoro


if grown right it will match even beat the exo n pyscho on yield, but she can be a fucker.....


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah im gonna have it in the day time as the light is important...with ayahuasca u create ur own light so is best in the dark, but dmt parently need a bit of background lighting to show the full visuals......dmt visuals are mind blowing so wanna max out the effect


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> full of gluten and trans fats, thought u boys understood nutrition...


What can I say, I'm a stoner. + Playing football keeps the physique in check.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Yield is all about the production of 1 auxin (IAA), that auxin is produced most at the apical tip.
> If you flatten the plant out so that it doesn't have an apical tip (SCROG) then the auxin IAA is evenly produced across the plant producing even colas as large as the plant genetically can.
> 
> If you think about water in a glass, when you tip the glass to the side to pour the water out the water level will stay flat no matter what position the glass is in (Sorry about the analogy, I can't be arsed to draw it).
> ...


Thanks for that, clears a bit up for me. If I understand correctly,they are all trying to achieve the same thing. Some ways are more effective depending on genetics, knowledge and environment but in essence they are all different ways of activating the auxins in the lateral branches as opposed to letting the apical point be dominant. Something like that?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

its almost ten now guards less of the complicated growing talk please this is the uk thread lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if grown right it will match even beat the exo n pyscho on yield, but she can be a fucker.....


well fingers crossed it does well in mine cos I can't be doin with fuck ups or sick plants


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> well fingers crossed it does well in mine cos I can't be doin with fuck ups or sick plants


get some calmag then just in case first sign of def, get it in her cause it happens so quick.....


----------



## leepy (Sep 7, 2013)

an so was i pal as for 420 that was the 1st canna site i came across yrs ago and i did put alot of time an effort into the site but i deleted as much of my pics, threads,an ideas as i could b4 i left then rejoined in 2010 an i dont post anything grow related on there site an thanks for the welcome mucka


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

yawns....im fuked and had non tonite.........


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

livers needs magnecal in veg, flowering its essential from what ive seen so far


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Any of u two recommend any that I can use in hydro??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

leepy said:


> an so was i pal as for 420 that was the 1st canna site i came across yrs ago and i did put alot of time an effort into the site but i deleted as much of my pics, threads,an ideas as i could b4 i left then rejoined in 2010 an i dont post anything grow related on there site an thanks for the welcome mucka


this thread is nuffing like uk420 lol we rule ourselfs, say what we want, do what we want as long as we keep to it the thread, can get abit rowdy cause lots like a drink and a keyboard war but it makes for some good reading lol plus theres people in the thread who really know there shit, aswel as mongy divs who dont lol but swings n roundabouts hay.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> livers needs magnecal in veg, flowering its essential from what ive seen so far


your totally right indi


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

ive been adding a few ml ere n there if need it or not........gonna up me feed tomoz......I fukin love smell of this ag.....so fruity.....well must say got me new car....yer its nice and new...quick 2 but id still pref to drive me mg turbo.....


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its almost ten now guards less of the complicated growing talk please this is the uk thread lmao


Wired from this great sativa I'm smoking. Fuck know what is is but I'm flying. Manage to get rid of the toolbar?
Going to roll myself another fattie, order a takeaway, play some fifa and enjoy having the house to myself. What's your poison tonight?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

im just bout to go and blap on badcompany 2.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Wired from this great sativa I'm smoking. Fuck know what is is but I'm flying. Manage to get rid of the toolbar?
> Going to roll myself another fattie, order a takeaway, play some fifa and enjoy having the house to myself. What's your poison tonight?


yeah mate got rid of that cunting fing, i miss a console but im holding out for ps4, just drink guards me vods n smoking bluecheese,pollen mixed joints n blunts, what takeaway u gettiing u lucky fucker im starving lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your totally right indi


im so glad you sed that cos ive been getting a light ca def even with the calmag, thought my pH was off but it was 6.5 so added the full dose of magnecal and all is good.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ive been adding a few ml ere n there if need it or not........gonna up me feed tomoz......I fukin love smell of this ag.....so fruity.....well must say got me new car....yer its nice and new...quick 2 but id still pref to drive me mg turbo.....


nice one on the new motor, hows my tam collection coming on i love them things, u no ill happily pay for em imc.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> im so glad you sed that cos ive been getting a light ca def even with the calmag, thought my pH was off but it was 6.5 so added the full dose of magnecal and all is good.....


without the calmag they will go fucked big time, u know more than me but i grown it a fair few times and that calmag is needed in soil anyway.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

pay for them....fuk that.....mate..look after each other ay it never kno wen I mite need u for sommert.....having new batch next week so u shld have 30 or so......docs a cunt wont give me them const cos they addictive so my old dear gets for me 2......so yer lad nxt week


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> im so glad you sed that cos ive been getting a light ca def even with the calmag, thought my pH was off but it was 6.5 so added the full dose of magnecal and all is good.....


Is it that plant magic stuff u use indi, I know nothing bout the stuff. Can u use it in hydro? Tell me what I need to get mysel m8 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> id rather smoke DMT than eat pain au chocolat(?)....for breakfast


I thought he meant the croissants.


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> without the calmag they will go fucked big time, u know more than me but i grown it a fair few times and that calmag is needed in soil anyway.


yeah man gotta agree I used to use garden lime but u cant get the dose rite without fukin the pH...plant magic magncal sorts it all and I give it at every watering cos biobizz is lacking in Ca imo


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281062441738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 yorky what u rec to this to run them 9870 gt x 2....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

I been using tnc calmag....but have a bottle of canna cal and mag aswell


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Is it that plant magic stuff u use indi, I know nothing bout the stuff. Can u use it in hydro? Tell me what I need to get mysel m8 lol


yeah the exo loves it too but the livrs NEEDs it, can b used in soil hydro or coco I fink.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

gt? ment to say hd lol...soz tyerd


imcjayt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281062441738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 yorky what u rec to this to run them 9870 gt x 2....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah the exo loves it too but the livrs NEEDs it, can b used in soil hydro or coco I fink.....


ill order some of that stuff and have a look up about it. Ill see how these ones are doin in veg tomoro, think they just been gettin a bit of grow


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

6870.......soz


imcjayt said:


> gt? ment to say hd lol...soz tyerd


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Just ordered a large meatfeast with some cheesy garlic bread and chicken strippers Sambo. Going to ravage that, haven't eaten since 9 this morning. Been out playing footie as well.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281062441738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 yorky what u rec to this to run them 9870 gt x 2....


To run those 2 cards at full power with the rest of the system and never have to worry about juice I would spend some more wedge on the PSU and get a tank, you do get what you pay for with PSU's and if you've got decent cards and processor then you should give them decent clean power.

If it was my machine I'd expect to spend around £150 at least for a good one, as many rails and as much clean power as you can get.
I payed £260 for my Enermax brand new some 5 years ago and it's never broken a sweat.

If you get a decent PSU from the start you'll never have to buy another because it's not likely to fail until the components die off and that's years.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate got rid of that cunting fing, i miss a console but im holding out for ps4, just drink guards me vods n smoking bluecheese,pollen mixed joints n blunts, what takeaway u gettiing u lucky fucker im starving lol


voddy eh? Just poured myself a nice large vodka over ice and blueberry redbull, bit of a fannys drink but will go down a treat to keep me up for a bit then over to lagers. Caffeine is like speed to me, it's scary. Walk around the office eyeballin' people after 2 cups of coffee haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Just ordered a large meatfeast with some cheesy garlic bread and chicken strippers Sambo. Going to ravage that, haven't eaten since 9 this morning. Been out playing footie as well.


that better be dominos............... lollol


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 7, 2013)

Lmao, dominos vs pizza hut, Arsenal vs spurs. Bet you prefer pepsi as well? 7 squid for any large pizza, can't go wrong.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that better be dominos............... lollol


I had dominos last night, fuckin sick of eatin out tho. With workin away I've no food in the house. Goina have to cook something tomoro tho before I go away again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

You need 1000w really Imcjayt.

400-500w just for the cards if you push em.


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone got any funny drugs gone wrong stories they care to share, I ve jus bin thinkin of a few, glad I only smoke these days....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any funny drugs gone wrong stories they care to share, I ve jus bin thinkin of a few, glad I only smoke these days....


Had a m8 go home after a bender on pills and tell his mum there was a man with a large hat following him about the house lol. The same lad went home one night and shaved his whole body after takin pills lol. Was the weed that fucked his head up tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any funny drugs gone wrong stories they care to share, I ve jus bin thinkin of a few, glad I only smoke these days....



Fucking shit loads mate.

I've been super messy after a night out hustling pills years ago in The Boiler House (legendary), we're all back at home with the tunes on and joints blazing wrapped up in quilts on the living room floor.

I've reached over really slow and sweaty to grab what I thought was the ashtray until somebody shouted me to ask what I was doing, I snapped back and realised I was 2 inches from a hand full of the babysitters thigh with the room staring at me and no ashtray in sight.

Appologised for drifting off mashup and sat myself back down, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone got any funny drugs gone wrong stories they care to share, I ve jus bin thinkin of a few, glad I only smoke these days....


I caught a m8 one time after takin a load of pills and speed with a 20 quid note in his mouth rolled up tryin to light the end of it lol...thot it was a joint the prick lol..,those wer the days


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

I can spend hours rolling a joint when totally off my face too lol, just never seem to get it finished...annoys the fuck outta me too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I caught a m8 one time after takin a load of pills and speed with a 20 quid note in his mouth rolled up tryin to light the end of it lol...thot it was a joint the prick lol..,those wer the days



I've had lads making phone calls with the soles of their shoes stood in the middle of the dance floor.

That's a personal fave, all ways gets a laugh lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had lads making phone calls with the soles of their shoes stood in the middle of the dance floor.
> 
> That's a personal fave, all ways gets a laugh lol.


I had a m8 try to play Colm McRae and he drove the car very slowly to the edge of a cliff and got up off the seat with his hand over his brow looking over the cliff on the tv for his golf ball, he thot he was playin tiger woods lmao...,fuck me the list goes on. Never forget those days lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 7, 2013)

very good lmao.....I got a few ...I was single, business client s daughter is obv interested in more than business.....few drinks etc....ahem ... months into relationship with beautiful woman she decides to take it the next level "with my parents would love to take us to ......... for dinner", I didn't tell her I was socially anxious and the thought of dinner with her parents was makin me shake, I also forgot to mention that I had started b....receipe for disaster.....disappeared for a piss and quick sniff...xl ..returned to table and collapsed into my starter...noddy, the relationship didn't survive this


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2013)

shagging a bird and midway asking her to get the cornflakes of the top shelf and tell the shopkeeper il pay tomorrow,,, oops ruined the monet i think  gotta love week no sleep taking E's for brekky,lmao

uk420 skum here.. omg,

right of to main op got 24 plants to cane up ffs....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

Me n me cousin went out one night with the rest of the doormen on a bit of a booze n pill binge (him just pills as he was driving) came outta the club at 8am the next morning, walked to his jeep n he just sat there behind the wheel with the engine running for like 10mins, asked him if he was gonna drive or not only for him to spend the next 10mins insisting someone had built a really really high brick wall round the jeep and if he tried moving the car they would shoot us an he had promised his mum he wouldnt get hurt working the doors lmao.........I ended up chucking him in the back seat to wear it off while i drove home.........got 3/4 of the way home n had to stop for fuel as he hadnt filled the damn thing up, filled up, went in to pay and came out to him leaning against the jeep in middle of forecourt, naked from the waist down pissing over the petrol pump at 9am on a busy dual carriageway services.
Took me best part of 10-15mins to get him bk in the motor n convince him he wasnt pissing in the shower at his house like he thought, dropped him off at his house n left jeep keys with his mum/my aunt an about 5-6hrs later the old bill turnt up at his house as someone at petrol station had taken reg no. n reported him, couldnt get any sense out of him so my aunt explained he had been out the night before n his drink had been spiked and that a friend she didnt know had driven him home lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

I was out in a van one night off my dial and when I woke up in my bed the next day I couldn't remember wer I'd left the van, about an hour of searching round the place in my dads car I found it parked in a car park lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fc_4WI8FwRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc_4WI8FwRg[/video]..................


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

yer lad I was thinking to push to the 1000w.....fukit...like u sed once u got 1 good one it wont fail u.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> You need 1000w really Imcjayt.
> 
> 400-500w just for the cards if you push em.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

just been to fat bastard mcdonalds for bigmac...all this food talk made me hungry....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2013)

Think the missus has gone a bit crazy, apparentely we have to make sure the front room curtains are closed tonight as, and I quote " the fish looked very tired today coz we left the curtains open last night" hmmmmmmmm think she needs some help lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

ppppppppffffffffffttttt...tell your missis I want some of what she had lolol........I just pissed me pants ha ha ah class


Saerimmner said:


> Think the missus has gone a bit crazy, apparentely we have to make sure the front room curtains are closed tonight as, and I quote " the fish looked very tired today coz we left the curtains open last night" hmmmmmmmm think she needs some help lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;XoVQaDbPna8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoVQaDbPna8&amp;list=TL-KDR_ESvZQY[/video].............funny as fuk


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

a generation of soapbar makes good hash hard to sell these days only people who no hash are old, any youngster thinks hash=soapbar.............


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2808773
> 
> a generation of soapbar makes good hash hard to sell these days only people who no hash are old, any youngster thinks hash=soapbar.............


Ano, I was smoking a joint of that pollen with a fella today and he says "what's wrong ur smokin brown m8" lol, hadn't a clue what it was


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ano, I was smoking a joint of that pollen with a fella today and he says "what's wrong ur smokin brown m8" lol, hadn't a clue what it was


and thats royal afghan u was smoking with him as u said very nice pollen, soap bar killed it............

that in the pic is banging and so fucking cheap u wouldnt believe...........


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

Howard Marks nailed it wen he said the quality of green is much bttr than b4 but the hash is gen poorer q than b4, I noticed my culero hash dealer was struggling to unload it at £10 g, what it was worth imo......I know old geezas who don't ever smoke green cos of the taste...they are hash smokers but prolly so old and crusty SR and tor is beyond them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

trouble is it's too easy to fuck with it and adulterate the shish. nobody wants to take the risk and smoke sand/oil/ plastic etc the list goes on.

that fella doing the 5-0 prank is lucky he didn't get a hiding lol. now that would have been funny.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning all, very sleepless night, couple across the hall kicked off last night so had Police making noise between 1 n 4am, ended up with him getting body slammed by 4 old bill n dragged off in cuffs an her off to womens refuge, this is all after bout 3 hrs of banging n screaming n waking every cunt up in the building. sounds like he had been smacking her about n shit ffs


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

that's usually the case if she ain't still in the flat.

some people are just made for each other though, she'll be back.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning monkeys n fairys.....

didnt you know sleep dep kills fish rimmer loool

your all moaning about no one loving the hash, its a good thing surley means the people who are getting the good stuff aint paying an arm n a leg no??

when do you lott start counting flowering time?? i norm start count after 2 week stretch.....??

how was your wedding don? you on ere early so you can still see straight....lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah but even the good stuff at crazy low prices is getting impossible to sell, because of the soapbar generation


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

so sell the buds n keep the hash? surley the hash is much stronger? no green in the way lol....

p.s full on soap bar member here, but i know the good stuff.....its got action mans arms sticking out n not barbies!


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

everything is hard to sell when you are trying to sell it, it's sods law, when you have sold the last gram you will no doubt have somebody asking you for a landlords daughter.

i have a warehouse full of rolls royces at ford focus money, i'm not allowed to advertise them, i'm not alowed to sell them to anybody more than 50 miles away and i live in one of the most deprived areas of the country, i have to sell them on credit but i paid upfront for them.

can anybody see where this is going........... if you can't it means i'm fucked!, nice one you german cunts!

btw this is just an analogy, i don't sell cars. but stop moaning sambo, some people have real problems these days.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

dont fucking tell me about real problems u fucking mug, some people have real problems??? you cheeky old cunt.


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

you cant sell your hash and your moaning about it on here, yes you are right people don't appreciate hash these days , most don't even appreciate good weed. i wouldn't consider having a 100g bar of pollen you cant shift being a real problem.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> you cant sell your hash and your moaning about it on here, yes you are right people don't appreciate hash these days , most don't even appreciate good weed. i wouldn't consider having a 100g bar of pollen you cant shift being a real problem.


and neither do i, its a poxy hundred g you think thats what i call a real problem, your a cheeky old cunt

i was moaning at good hash being hard to sell, a friends sister age 23 jus had a brain hermorige it aint looking good THATS a real problem.................


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

well that is bad news, i hope the girls family are alright. 
she luckily will be unaware of what is going on around her and will not see the angst and sadness in her families eyes.

23 is no age to die, unfortunately there is nothing any of us can do but hope she makes it through. she is still at the age were the body can do miraculous things, i'm wishing for her and her families sake she makes it through.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

Morning shit flickers how r we apart from been a bunch of grumpy mardy fuckers lol. I've already said i might have a q off of ya......I hope your mates sis pulls through mate. My best mates mum died of a brain hemeraige aged 32 fuckin wank mate proper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;g-pwilkUUto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=g-pwilkUUto[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

......Morning.


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

have a nice sunday people.
wcoop starts on pokerstars today if anybody fancies juicing up the tourneys for me!.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

Newusers awfully grumpy this morning . he must have started drinking in the mornings....dubble voddy n coco pops!!

also like bizzle i would take some off ya hands, but weve only been on a few dates n he has trust issues....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

anyone?? when do you start flower count, at flip, after stretch, when pistolas are popping when ????


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

lol bizzle the 100g is completly different pollen to the other, i got the ump not over a poxy bit of hash, but over cunts telling me i dont no real problems! dont fucking tell me that when u no nothing of me, what ive seen, or experienced personally.


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

lemon, you count flower when you flip to 12/12 you tool, not a minute before or after.

and sambo really, we all have problems. sort yer head out lad


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

fuck of ghb, uve wound me up enough already why dont u fuck off back to ur yanks or go play with the 100s of roll royces u have lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

shit ive been counting after the 12/12 stretch....buds dont really start till after then anyways....so my 8 week chop her at 55 days for best taste has been going to long....KUNT

New use knows all about REAL problems man, rember when he got that proper funny looking rash on his left testical...,.!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've already said i might have a q off of ya





Lemon king said:


> like bizzle i would take some off ya hands, but weve only been on a few dates n he has trust issues....




See what's going on here!?



Can we put a lid on this shit please, It's a fucking liberty!.............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

thats did make me lol thanks lemon, its cleared up now tho so i problem free lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Lemon no offence but you've been here 2 mins, yer getting fuck all.

If anybody has forgotten our unwritten wolfpack set of rules that stand round here maybe they should go take their head for a shake on any given street corner whilst shouting "drugs drugs drugs" to contemplate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

Unwritten wolfpack of rules aye Lol its all bullshit we talk anyways naaaaaa mean


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Unwritten wolfpack of rules aye Lol its all bullshit we talk anyways naaaaaa mean



No Shawny, we fucking don't.

Not in open thread like that, it opens the doors to noobs and seen as you don't know who those noobs are then in effect you're dropping somebody else in the shit by not taking due care and attention. 

Not to mention the inability to control what gets said outside the thread by such un-vetted noobs.

We can do without prying eyes, loose lips and Chinese whispers round here mate. Large amounts of stolen script tabs ring a bell?

There's a good reason why WE have a "Fairy" and places like SR exist, if your name's not down your not coming in.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

Time for a blunt a expresso and to try rob a bank on payday the heist lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

Go for it new user u need a getaway driver???

I know what u sayin yorkstar and I'll hold my hands up to the occasionall slip up....but its the way of the thread that's what enticed me here in the first place . That's all I'm sayin. Anyway hows the current make believe op going? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

its a fucking hard game, i keep getting nicked or killed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

That's Cuz your shit Lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

the missus just came back from the market with a DMT pipe looks like a glass spring, v cool, gonna try vaping and smoking see which is bttr, thinkin I mite smoke a hit of salvia followed but a vape of dmt, lovely day for growing today. Sambo I m feelin ur situation man, an I jus replied to ur email


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

DMT and salvia are u a fucking nut case lmao some crazy shizzle too much for little bizzle lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go for it new user u need a getaway driver???
> 
> I know what u sayin yorkstar and I'll hold my hands up to the occasionall slip up....but its the way of the thread that's what enticed me here in the first place . That's all I'm sayin. Anyway hows the current make believe op going? Lol


It's really about the folks who lurk mate, more people read this thread than you realise.
It's truly a thread of free speech for sure but don't be incriminating anybody else whilst exercising that freedom, this you are not free to do as that would infringe upon somebody else's freedom to anonymity.
The walls have eyes lol.


They're tiny, nowt to see.
I'm starting to set the tent up proper this week though. 
My Ruck should come tomorrow and then another Rhino later in the week, a 600w MH bulb next week and another cooltube in a couple of weeks then I can set the final lighting/air/filter system up.

I'll make another coffee and try to sling a picture of how it will look up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> I mite smoke a hit of salvia followed but a vape of dmt,


What like A vape of DMT immediately after exhaling a Salvia pipe?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's really about the folks who lurk mate, more people read this thread than you realise.
> It's truly a thread of free speech for sure but don't be incriminating anybody else whilst exercising that freedom, this you are not free to do as that would infringe upon somebody else's freedom to anonymity.
> The walls have eyes lol.
> 
> ...



Yeh I'm with ya mate I'll try and be more dilagant on here lol. Yeh draw some more pics just make sure they look better than them ones you did to explain how you set 2 fans up Lol they were rough  

Think I'm gonna have to wait at least 10 weeks till I can get my secret wall up and built gotta get rid of all bloomers before I can do that and in 10 weeks fuck knows what my veg tent is gonna look like its already like a jungle in there think I'm gonna have to do some culling no matter how much it pains me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

we been taking the piss far too long and i hold my hands up and say ive done it myself far too many times, we carry on taking the piss like we have been it will end bad i think....


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What like A vape of DMT immediately after exhaling a Salvia pipe?


yeah I will need my wife to give me the vape after 15 secs, timing I think they should both peak at the same time, got some 50x salvia which is as strong as I like cos its easy to cross the threshold with one hit, gonna give the D a few runs over a few days before the hybrid experiment


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> we been taking the piss far too long and i hold my hands up and say ive done it myself far too many times, we carry on taking the piss like we have been it will end bad i think....



I think that welsh cunt needs an eye on to be fair.

Folks can lose their heads when they've been made to look a fool in banter.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I will need my wife to give me the vape after 15 secs, timing I think they should both peak at the same time, got some 50x salvia which is as strong as I like cos its easy to cross the threshold with one hit, gonna give the D a few runs over a few days before the hybrid experiment


pm indi....................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think that welsh cunt needs an eye on to be fair.
> 
> Folks can lose their heads when they've been made to look a fool in banter.


i couldnt agree more and have thought the same a few times yman


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I will need my wife to give me the vape after 15 secs, timing I think they should both peak at the same time, got some 50x salvia which is as strong as I like cos its easy to cross the threshold with one hit, gonna give the D a few runs over a few days before the hybrid experiment



Good luck with that, I like strong Salvia extracts and can't even light a fucking joint after an exhale lol.

Tried it many times, my throat just locks up and I'm off.
Usually I have to get somebody to take the pipe from me cos I'll just drop it otherwise.


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think smoking or vaping will make much difference, as long as you breakthrough it won't matter much.

Although two things to note when smoking, do not put direct flame to the DMT it will just melt and taste even worse. Both smoking and vaping taste terrible, vaping slightly less so, like burnt rubber. 



indikat said:


> the missus just came back from the market with a DMT pipe looks like a glass spring, v cool, gonna try vaping and smoking see which is bttr, thinkin I mite smoke a hit of salvia followed but a vape of dmt, lovely day for growing today. Sambo I m feelin ur situation man, an I jus replied to ur email


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> I don't think smoking or vaping will make much difference, as long as you breakthrough it won't matter much.
> 
> Although two things to note when smoking, do not put direct flame to the DMT it will just melt and taste even worse. Both smoking and vaping taste terrible, vaping slightly less so, like burnt rubber.


yeah this what it smells like i was thinking wft fuck lol not for me no thank you.

but different strokes for different folks n all that jazz.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd vape DMT through steel wool in a glass pipe or just in a lightbulb pipe over smoking it all day long.

A lightbulb pipe is best cos you can let the chamber fill thick with vapour before you inhale the big fat hit.

You don't need much, why waste it with inefficient methods.


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd vape DMT through steel wool in a glass pipe or just in a lightbulb pipe over smoking it all day long.
> 
> A lightbulb pipe is best cos you can let the chamber fill thick with vapour before you inhale the big fat hit.
> 
> You don't need much, why waste it with inefficient methods.


interesting method thanks for that, I always need my wife to sit my salvia trips. on floor sitting up....half bowl of 50 in one hit.....hold inhalation for 30 secs ....exhale...see ya back soon, dmt is never gonna smell of roses but it wont be as bad as drinking 150 ml of ayahuasca...that is the same smell and consistency as biobizz grow


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think that welsh cunt needs an eye on to be fair.
> 
> Folks can lose their heads when they've been made to look a fool in banter.


which welsh cunt ? hope that's not me , im a cunt ,live in Wales,but born in Leeds !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

my 2 little exo are coming on now, thought they were gonnas ! Hardy fuckers .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Fuck I'm dying. Had a shite n the stink made me whitey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> which welsh cunt ? hope that's not me , im a cunt ,live in Wales,but born in Leeds !


No mate not you.

The only Welsh cunt that could pose a problem, the one with Mod status.


I was born in Sefton Avenue, Beeston. Yup lad!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate not you.
> 
> The only Welsh cunt that could pose a problem, the one with Mod status.


ahhhhh, i see, cheers m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

When did they give a brit mod powers?! Bit stunned to hear it. Someone fill me in who yas talking about?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lemon no offence but you've been here 2 mins, yer getting fuck all.


*spoken like guy in wheel chair in little britain voice* 

*"yea i know"

*you already told me "it would make it down south for the right person" and that aint me, so no offence taken!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats did make me lol thanks lemon, its cleared up now tho so i problem free lol


nice one bruvaaaa!

you got ya voddy n roast on yet?...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one bruvaaaa!
> 
> you got ya voddy n roast on yet?...


no but i am considering a double ok ok prob a triple lol, fuck it its sunday lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> When did they give a brit mod powers?! Bit stunned to hear it. Someone fill me in who yas talking about?


Welshsmoker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol right. What section does he mod?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 8, 2013)

yer lad must of had some bolloks to do that.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> trouble is it's too easy to fuck with it and adulterate the shish. nobody wants to take the risk and smoke sand/oil/ plastic etc the list goes on.
> 
> that fella doing the 5-0 prank is lucky he didn't get a hiding lol. now that would have been funny.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol right. What section does he mod?


don your hanging and you have a memory like a goldfish lol your gonna get confused again lolol just messing not about the memory tho lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

or be a divvy lol. He wasn't exactly in Compton. He'd get dead quick in real ghetto.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol right. What section does he mod?


[h=4]welshsmoker[/h]

Forums: 
Marijuana Plant Problems, 
Medical Marijuana Patients


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> don your hanging and you have a memory like a goldfish lol your gonna get confused again lolol just messing not about the memory tho lolol


I'm not at my best today admitted... My memory is selective as fuck. Subconsciously my brain decides if its important enough to remember. If not its gone lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

Bored as fuck, no fags n got 4 girls ranging in age from 3-24 watching bugsy malone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Gan for a jog? Or a kip lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Bored as fuck, no fags n got 4 girls ranging in age from 3-24 watching bugsy malone lol



The one with all the kids and little Jodie Foster?

Quality film that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gan for a jog? Or a kip lol


lol after smoking for 20years id struggle to run to the end of the road lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The one with all the kids and little Jodie Foster?
> 
> Quality film that.


Yup thats the one, lil un had my mates kids over for her 1st sleepover last night so got a 3,7,10 n 24 yr old sat here watching it lol
As you say tho quality film but just doesnt seem as interesting now im older than 10 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll be singing ' if you wanna be a boxer, in the golden ring' all week lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Jodie Foster's best performance ever, shame her standard went down hill from that point lol.

What she could have done if she'd have kept that up.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

foster??? is it jamie lee foster who get the tits out in trading places, fuck they where some nice tits...........

sorry i no your talking bout someone else just got me thinkin bout them tits lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> foster??? is it jamie lee foster who get the tits out in trading places, fuck they where some nice tits...........
> 
> sorry i no your talking bout someone else just got me thinkin bout them tits lol


No Jodie Foster from Silence of The Lambs, she's about 12 in Bugsy Malone.


There's shit loads of young stars in that film.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No Jodie Foster from Silence of The Lambs, she's about 12 in Bugsy Malone.
> 
> 
> There's shit loads of young stars in that film.


i no who jodie foster is but i just read foster and pictured them tits but what a tit thats jamie lee curtis im finking off anyway isnt it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

True lies wankbanktastic &#8857;&#8857;


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;K-YfUflcyIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-YfUflcyIk[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You'll be singing ' if you wanna be a boxer, in the golden ring' all week lol


You said that n then THAT song came on in the film about 20seconds later lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Bet you were singing along with the lasses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;K-YfUflcyIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-YfUflcyIk[/video]


Lol she looks a bit like David bowie there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bet you were singing along with the lasses.


teh like fuck lol, hate musicals, its only coz BM is a childhood favourite theyve been allowed to keep it on without being in danger of me kicking the screen thru on the telly lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> teh like fuck lol, hate musicals, its only coz BM is a childhood favourite theyve been allowed to keep it on without being in danger of me kicking the screen thru on the telly lmao



Don't tell me you don't have a thing for Julie Andrews as Mary Poppins!?


I have very,very naughty thoughts lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

And Chitty Chitty Bang Bang gets as far as the castle in his house then that's it, game over.


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly why I recommended he use the volcano before, 45mg and 3/4 bag perfect breakthrough for me.
Just need to make sure you use a separate/old bag, and just cleaned the pad with some ISO afterwards. 

There won't be much residual left when vaped but better safe than getting some unexpected leftovers lol



The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd vape DMT through steel wool in a glass pipe or just in a lightbulb pipe over smoking it all day long.
> 
> A lightbulb pipe is best cos you can let the chamber fill thick with vapour before you inhale the big fat hit.
> 
> You don't need much, why waste it with inefficient methods.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't tell me you don't have a thing for Julie Andrews as Mary Poppins!?
> 
> 
> I have very,very naughty thoughts lol.


lol nope

10fucking characters


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 8, 2013)

Afternoon chaps. Fuck I feel rough! Hard session on the whiskey last night, not long crawled out of bed :/ misses walked in on me leaning my head under the cold tap in the bath, have me a funny look and told me I smell like a hobo lmao.
time for a Sunday smoke session to try and sort my head out.


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

what would you like to do to Julie Andrews y ?


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

any more chilled tunes always good...?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> [video=youtube;K-YfUflcyIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-YfUflcyIk[/video]


did you have to post that ... bustin 4 a shag & her in doors is holdin out on me ! , cheers m8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> what would you like to do to Julie Andrews y ?


Let's just say she'll need more than a spoon full of sugar to help my medicine go down.


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

theres yer new target baz


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> theres yer new target baz


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


>


No no no no no.

Mary Poppins, lol.

You've just gone and spoiled the moment.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

.........


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No no no no no.
> 
> Mary Poppins, lol.
> 
> You've just gone and spoiled the moment.


sorry about that but she is a real woman by the looks, second one was for baz only


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> View attachment 2809424


it d be dripping off that chin, few bubbles in the corner of the mouth ....gag reflex triggered......sorta thing, hands behind back mebbe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


> sorry about that but she is a real woman by the looks, second one was for baz only


Aye true but it's like Sigourney Weaver as the possessed Dana Barret in Ghost Busters or Sigourney Weaver in real life.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

indikat said:


>


Ide do Mary Indi, why am I thinking " bed knobs & broom sticks" ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

Audrey Hepburn , now she was a stunner !, positively lovely.


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

Indi... You blasted off yet?

edit: and I mean hyperspace, not what you sick fucks are thinking


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> why am I thinking " bed knobs & broom sticks" ?



.....ooooh no!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Audrey Hepburn , now she was a stunner !, positively lovely.


This is on my living room wall......




The missus is Audrey mad.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

just signed up with homeswapper, i dont want to live on the same road as me ex and her mum lol just hoping to go to the next twn either ways, aint like i no anybody in this fucking town.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol @ the Police Officer working Buckingham Palace who asked Prince Andrew to identify himself, spastic!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Mother nature did let Audrey down in 2 departments though, no tits and fucking massive feet.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just signed up with homeswapper, i dont want to live on the same road as me ex and her mum lol just hoping to go to the next twn either ways, aint like i no anybody in this fucking town.


yeah we are hoping to do the same in the next few years, move over to the west country or welsh border kinda area out in the middle of buttfuck no-where so i can grow in peace an not have to deal with being surrounded by fucking monkies n charvers


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> Indi... You blasted off yet?
> 
> edit: and I mean hyperspace, not what you sick fucks are thinking


not yet vic the D arrives on wed, cant wait, u done many dmt trips m8


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is on my living room wall......
> 
> View attachment 2809533
> 
> ...


Lovely m8, I love the chocy add they made recently with her in it .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mother nature did let Audrey down in 2 departments though, no tits and fucking massive feet.


Implants & big shoes. . .


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

Only a handful of times. Still have about .5 stashed away. It kind of terrifies me. Very few drugs do, but that shit is next level.



indikat said:


> not yet vic the D arrives on wed, cant wait, u done many dmt trips m8


you know what they say about girls with big shoes... Errr.... 



bazoomer said:


> Implants & big shoes. . .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2013)

fucking hours tying all the plants up plus, dint get em all done, glad i have tho coz ther all top heavy,, fucking starting to look nice now donkey dik colas and such  
ended up ebing ther so late slept ther, plus missus doing me head in lol, gotta go do rest tomoz and start goiung daily too feed ther not happy with 2 days feeds now, bollox,

also

i will say that bud candy, yup does execlty wta it says, had a lovely bubblegum smell as i was mooving shit out! well tastey
the physco that collapes is fine seems to have started the healing process, 4 canes tho to get em upright, like i said random as fuk branches lmao


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> Only a handful of times. Still have about .5 stashed away. It kind of terrifies me. Very few drugs do, but that shit is next level.
> 
> 
> 
> you know what they say about girls with big shoes... Errr....


ive spent 75 hours in the dmt realm lookin forward to another 15 mins or so, never smoked it only ever experienced it thru ayahuasca....man that's worth tryin b4 u die


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lovely m8, I love the chocy add they made recently with her in it .


It's CGI but still well done.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 8, 2013)

big socks.............lol


zVice said:


> Only a handful of times. Still have about .5 stashed away. It kind of terrifies me. Very few drugs do, but that shit is next level.
> 
> 
> 
> you know what they say about girls with big shoes... Errr....


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

75 hours must be a fair bit of body load, maybe on my death bed.



indikat said:


> ive spent 75 hours in the dmt realm lookin forward to another 15 mins or so, never smoked it only ever experienced it thru ayahuasca....man that's worth tryin b4 u die


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> 75 hours must be a fair bit of body load, maybe on my death bed.


it rid me of a disease and an addiction in the process, thanks William burroughs.....yage letters


----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

still wanking ....ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;0QqyXkjslAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QqyXkjslAQ&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUEY1ejsweY4DgMwOVJeEaBA[/video].....why are all the irish girls fit as fuk.......lol she is 1 beauta......


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you shit yourself like so many people do?

I reckon sitting in a damp dark forest surrounded by natives miles from civilisation with squit shit in my pants is probably a bit much for me these days. I suppose when you are on the other side it doesn't matter much, but coming round to reality might be a bit of a downer.

mind even sitting in the comfort of home coming back from the other side was depressing as fuck. Good ol reality, ain't she a bitch




indikat said:


> it rid me of a disease and an addiction in the process, thanks William burroughs.....yage letters


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## indikat (Sep 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> Did you shit yourself like so many people do?
> 
> I reckon sitting in a damp dark forest surrounded by natives miles from civilisation with squit shit in my pants is probably a bit much for me these days. I suppose when you are on the other side it doesn't matter much, but coming round to reality might be a bit of a downer.
> 
> mind even sitting in the comfort of home coming back from the other side was depressing as fuck. Good ol reality, ain't she a bitch


this is from my friend
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG3A86c14Ds


----------



## zVice (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks Cush ... How much do they charge?

A mate of mine did it in Peru up some mountain with locals he said it was fucking horrific :/



indikat said:


> this is from my friend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG3A86c14Ds


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

Ya can tell its a sunday in here lol *tumbleweed*


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

boreville hay and ive been asleep most the day so gonna be up all night fucking great........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice bit fer a Ploughmans the morrow....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> boreville hay and ive been asleep most the day so gonna be up all night fucking great........


lol, i only got 2hrs sleep last night coz of shit going on across the landing wiv the old bill n then the bird that lives there dragging furniture out the flat n across a tiled floor at 4am drunk n coked off her nut n only gonna get 5-6hrs tonight as waiting for money to go in at midnight so i can finally have a goddamn cancer stick

Heres an odd one you might know.... why would the social give us a crisis loan 5months ago n budgeting loan a month ago n never bother taking the repayments?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit fer a Ploughmans the morrow....
> 
> View attachment 2809953


looks almost identical to the ones i make lol, well apart from the poppy seeds lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Fuck it, munch on....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck it, munch on....
> 
> View attachment 2809963


Mmmmm ham n mustard, hope its not the girly cool mustard lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> looks almost identical to the ones i make lol, well apart from the poppy seeds lol
> 
> View attachment 2809961



That's a nice bit.


Mines really heavy though, mixed wheat, mixed grain flower.
Blame the Pole, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a nice bit.
> 
> 
> Mines really heavy though, mixed wheat, mixed grain flower.
> Blame the Pole, lol.


On that note been meaning to ask ya for a while, do you know anyone thats got a copy of the Rosetta stone polish language learning pack?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, i only got 2hrs sleep last night coz of shit going on across the landing wiv the old bill n then the bird that lives there dragging furniture out the flat n across a tiled floor at 4am drunk n coked off her nut n only gonna get 5-6hrs tonight as waiting for money to go in at midnight so i can finally have a goddamn cancer stick
> 
> Heres an odd one you might know.... why would the social give us a crisis loan 5months ago n budgeting loan a month ago n never bother taking the repayments?


theres been alot of change with the loans they scrapped the crisis loan and community care grant months ago, probably that mate, but see as im not even on benefits anymore im hardly a expert


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> On that note been meaning to ask ya for a while, do you know anyone thats got a copy of the Rosetta stone polish language learning pack?


thepiratebay lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Mmmmm ham n mustard, hope its not the girly cool mustard lol


That is actually quite sweet but I've got a choice......



Usually I've got a ridiculous mustard choice in but I'm getting towards the back end of this run now.
Again, blame the Pole lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> theres been alot of change with the loans they scrapped the crisis loan and community care grant months ago, probably that mate, but see as im not even on benefits anymore im hardly a expert


lol no worries, only asked coz if someone owed me over £1k id fucking want it bk lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2013)

stop with the food please lol im hungry got plenty of sauces no bread to put it on lol hundreds of pounds of weed,hash,edibles in the house, bout 300quid in escrow waiting to be released but not a fucking penny........ 

you no how crazy shit has got, ive even applied for 2 real jobs lol just working in bookies i got a shit cv obviously so doubt ill get em but thats how fucked up things are lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> On that note been meaning to ask ya for a while, do you know anyone thats got a copy of the Rosetta stone polish language learning pack?


I don't mate, one of the doormen at the casino got me it a while back off torrent but I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't mate, one of the doormen at the casino got me it a while back off torrent but I couldn't get it to work.


yeah thats the prob with it it seems, it needs to connect to rosetta stone site to work properly n cracked copies dont or summat like that


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> stop with the food please lol im hungry got plenty of sauces no bread to put it on lol hundreds of pounds of weed,hash,edibles in the house, bout 300quid in escrow waiting to be released but not a fucking penny........
> 
> you no how crazy shit has got, ive even applied for 2 real jobs lol just working in bookies i got a shit cv obviously so doubt ill get em but thats how fucked up things are lmao


lol i know how shit it is mate but at least you got shit to sell to make some dollar, only things weve got left to sell is our phones n my pc lmao, everything else has been sold to put food on the table over the last year


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

good morning folks


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> good morning folks


morning mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

Thought you lot might wanna see this.......

[h=1]National Service Bill (HC Bill 32)[/h] 
Previous
Contents page 1-2 Last page



A 
BILL 
TO 
Provide a system of national service for young persons; and for connected 
purposes. 
Be it enacted by the Queen&#8217;s most Excellent Majesty, by and with the advice and 
consent of the Lords Spiritual and Temporal, and Commons, in this present 
Parliament assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:&#8212;


[h=2]1 National service system[/h] (1) Every individual who has attained the age of 18 years, and who has not 
attained the age of 26 years, shall be liable to serve one year of national service 
at some point between these years unless exempt. 
(2) 5Exempt individuals are those with severe mental or physical disability. 
(3) National service shall be defined as participation in a full time scheme 
accredited by HM Government as meeting the requirements of national service 
and set out in regulations by the Secretary of State. 
(4) Non-exempt individuals who do not serve one year of national service before 
10the age of 26 years shall be guilty of an offence. 
[h=2]2 Scope of the scheme[/h] (1) Regulations shall provide that the scheme must extend the scope of the 
National Citizen Service and include the following elements&#8212; 
(a) educational assistance for those participants who have yet to attain 
15basic educational requirements of reading and writing in English and 
mathematics; 
(b) coaching and instruction to attain basic levels of physical fitness, 
personal discipline, smart appearance, self respect and respect for 
others; 
(c) 20instruction in personal financial budgeting, household bills, nutrition, 
cooking, time keeping, life skills, tolerance towards others, treating 
elderly and disabled people with dignity and respect; and 
(d) instruction in basic aspects of the law in relation to the most common 
offences involving young people. 
National Service BillPage 2

(2) Regulations shall also provide that the scheme shall include&#8212; 
(a) a residential element, requiring that participants live away from home; 
and 
(b) an element of public service, comprising one or more of the following 
5to be chosen by the individual&#8212; 
(i) charitable work, 
(ii) social action, 
(iii) care for the elderly or disabled, 
(iv) overseas development activity, or 
(v) 10work connected with the National Health Service, the 
emergency services or the Armed Forces. 
[h=2]3 Pay and tax allowance for participants[/h] (1) Participants in national service shall be paid the national adult minimum wage 
during their year of service with accommodation and travel funded by the 
15Secretary of State. 
(2) Regulations shall provide that a person who has successfully completed their 
year of national service shall be presented with a national service certificate 
which shall entitle them to a lifetime income tax rate personal allowance 10 per 
cent above the personal allowance that would otherwise apply. 
[h=2]4 20Interpretation[/h] In this Act &#8220;national adult minimum wage&#8221; means the minimum wage as 
specified under section 2 of the National Minimum Wage Act 1998 and 
exemptions and modifications set out in section 3 of that Act shall not apply.
[h=2]5 Financial provision[/h] 25_There shall be paid out of money provided by Parliament&#8212;_
(a) _any expenditure of the Secretary of State in consequence of this Act, and_ 
(b) _any increase attributable to this Act in the sums which under any other Act 
are payable out of money so provided._ 
[h=2]6 Offence[/h] 30Regulations shall provide for those guilty of an offence under section 1(4) to be 
subject to a penalty.
[h=2]7 Regulations[/h] Regulations under this Act shall be made by statutory instrument and may not 
be made unless a draft of the regulations have been laid before, and approved 
35by a resolution of, each House of Parliament.
[h=2]8 Short title, commencement and extent[/h] (1) This Act may be cited as the National Service Act 2013. 
(2) This Act comes into force one year after Royal Assent. 
(3) This Act extends to England and Wales. 


Previous
Contents page 1-2 Last page





A-Z index
Glossary
Contact us
Freedom of Information
Jobs
Using this website
Copyright

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/bills/cbill/2013-2014/0032/cbill_2013-20140032_en_2.htm#l1g1


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

thank fuck im too old for it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thank fuck im too old for it lol


TBh I dont even think it will get through parliament what with all the bleeding heart civil liberty groups n all the ragheads saying its against their religion etc etc, and even if it does pass it wont be for at least a few years as our government cant even balance their books or organise a piss up in a brewery in under 10yrs, numerous elections n multiple bribes lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

overseas development activity....hmmmm i might make it as a smuggler yet..lol....woTS the record for kilos up ya bum??? lol

morning ladies....

rimmer i know your pain all to well!!!

newuser needs to hit the cobbels old skool style......"weed! getcha weed!....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> overseas development activity....hmmmm i might make it as a smuggler yet..lol....woTS the record for kilos up ya bum??? lol
> 
> morning ladies....
> 
> ...


well hopefully that pain will end soonish, gonna finally get a grow bk on the go after 2.5 fucking years


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

u no theres been more than a few case's of these extremists, filling there arse with explosives n trying to assasinate people by detonating them lmao bet that feels abit worse than piles lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

imagine the release though.....for a split second youd be touching heaven loool

fuck me man they must be good if they can convince them that sticking c4 up ya jacksey will get ya 40 virgins and wipe clean sheets!!

just a note on terroism dont worry lads if i ever see a muslim chopping a fellow english man to bits, i will bite his fucking nose off, machete or no machete !! (machete great film anyone seen??)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

machete don't txt


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

haha no but the bird that did at the start has a great way of hiding it, now thats a stash hole!!

morning donnyfer! 

you taken ya carbon filter out the loo yet!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

fuck that payday the heist is a hard game lol carnt seem to be able to get number 2 to work tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> haha no but the bird that did at the start has a great way of hiding it, now thats a stash hole!!
> 
> morning donnyfer!
> 
> you taken ya carbon filter out the loo yet!!!


morning lemon, 

haha not quite, i had a curry for tea


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lemon,
> 
> haha not quite, i had a curry for tea


......welcome too the danger zone!!

[video=youtube;80KfK_KaNyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80KfK_KaNyI[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that payday the heist is a hard game lol carnt seem to be able to get number 2 to work tho.


is it like gta???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> is it like gta???


no your robbing banks and meth labs etc its cool as fuck, lovely graphics and runs smoooooth even with my shitty graphics card


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> the record for kilos up ya bum???


1.5Kg of soft hash swallowed in 5g pellets and that figure comes from active smugglers. 
(most people can only manage 1kg and that's uncomfortable)



Lemon king said:


> will get ya 40 virgins


The thing is the Quran was written in Hejazi, a dead Arabic langauge that only a handful of people on the planet understand (and those Imam scholars in the mosques certainly don't) and then it was translated into modern Arabic.

If you are a Muslim you are not allowed to read the Quran yourself and you are not expected to understand it's meaning but by the age of about 12 years old you will be expected to recite it fully.

If you get hold of a copy of the Quran and read it yourself and follow the translation properly, they don't get promised 24 virgins like they all think.
They get promised 24 RAISINS!

Yes that's right, RAISINS!
Thousands of years ago into the Arabic peninsula raisins (dried grapes) would have been THE gold dust delicacy, but then you go tell a Muslim that their prophet was an illiterate child molesting sand monkey who's God promised them nothing more than dried fruit and see what happens.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Afternoon boys.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1.5Kg of soft hash swallowed in 5g pellets and that figure comes from active smugglers.
> (most people can only manage 1kg and that's uncomfortable)
> 
> 
> ...


I admittedly dont know much about the quran but how on earth are you supposed to memorise it without reading it? Also why are you not allowed to read it yourself?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1.5Kg of soft hash swallowed in 5g pellets and that figure comes from active smugglers.
> (most people can only manage 1kg and that's uncomfortable)
> 
> 
> ...


between my time spent at hmp brixton n hmp pentonville i can recite it myself lol,

whitechaple mosk belts it out at full volume for all the market goers...god it gets my goat, but they have bought their bulidings what can ya do, they also now make up allot of the major council members in london....

when they strike, its guna be big!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

tower hamlets is best tho, they have years ago now actually changed names of streets into paki language lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I admittedly dont know much about the quran but how on earth are you supposed to memorise it without reading it? Also why are you not allowed to read it yourself?


When Muslim children go to mosque on Friday it is drilled into their heads from pretty much birth.
The Imam says the line and the following recite it back, repeated over and over again until memorised.

It's the epitome of indocrination. 
My Dad works for a Muslim family and they have a boy called Issac who is 9 and he can recite the entire Quran word for word.

You say.........."That's cool Issac, what does it mean?"

He says..........."I don't know"

You are not expected to KNOW what it means because you will get TOLD what it means (by some 70 year old Imam who doesn't understand the language).


----------



## indikat (Sep 9, 2013)

religion .......lost 2 friends to it and one child in knew due to the parents belief, only lost one to heroin so I would say watch out religion is fukin dangerous, if you want to follow some brainfuk cult and believe all sorts of nonsense and get spiritually contaminated in the process then church etc is the way to go.......allahcadabara if you ask me


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

Right, off to take lil un to her first day at playschool, spk in a bit people


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a little test to prove exactly this point that anybody can do.

Find yourself a Muslim, any Muslim and ask them if the Quran has ever been altered.
They will say "NO", it is their belief that the Quran is the word of God and hasn't been changed or altered from the original text in thousands of years (they forget that it had to be translated from Hejazi first).

Bollocks, it's what we call a "Palimpsest" (a manuscript that has been reused) and intelligent westerners have known this since the 70's.

The Sana'a manuscript, the oldest surviving known piece of the original Quran (proven and dated to be within about 20-30 years of it supposedly being written)...........



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sana'a_manuscript


They're all deluded, their holy script is not what it claims to be.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 9, 2013)

For anyone interested the guy I got goin with 2 exo and 2 psychosis yielded nearly 7oz from the psychosis and 12.5 off the exo. The four wer done in a 1.2 tent with a 600w and fed nothing but ionics grow bloom and boost. Not bad for his second grow, he done nothing too them but let them grow


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

told you it was just your shitty growing skills lol exo will always yield more.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> For anyone interested the guy I got goin with 2 exo and 2 psychosis yielded nearly 7oz from the psychosis and 12.5 off the exo. The four wer done in a 1.2 tent with a 600w and fed nothing but ionics grow bloom and boost. Not bad for his second grow, he done nothing too them but let them grow


That's bloody impressive for a 1.2 and a 600, how long did he veg for?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

If this Exo hits hard enough and is a yield monster then why the fuck don't lads keep it around?

Surely once you've got an Exo or Psycho is yer stable it would have a stall for life?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> told you it was just your shitty growing skills lol exo will always yield more.....


Lol, fuck off, ill get it right this time


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's bloody impressive for a 1.2 and a 600, how long did he veg for?


not 100% but somewhere around 3-4 weeks, was in a wilma system


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

*gotta love the hydro boys*....if it is as big a yielder as is claimed i could smash the granny outta it in my bubble blowers.....

i thought god was bollox the day i learnt that the churches in the uk used to make you give them land/money/food otherwise you were going to hell....

religion is either scare mun goring by the big players.....another false reality and confusion to keep everyone's mind busy from seeing the obvious.....

anyways when you look at it like that what does god really means....

*G*> gold
*O*> oil
*D*> drugs

and think about the people who control such things not exactly scrapping the bottom of the barrel!!!!
D


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> anyways when you look at it like that what does god really means....
> 
> *G*> gold
> *O*> oil
> *D*> drugs



You can shorten that to 1, Gold (or money).

Religion is much older than oil and drugs,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

so i spose the saying " he who has the gold, makes the rules" wernt that wrong after all


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If this Exo hits hard enough and is a yield monster then why the fuck don't lads keep it around?
> 
> Surely once you've got an Exo or Psycho is yer stable it would have a stall for life?


i asked this very same question some months back Yorkie,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i asked this very same question some months back Yorkie,


variety is the spice of life! surley it would be boring as fuck to do the same cut 24/7


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> variety is the spice of life! surley it would be boring as fuck to do the same cut 24/7


if it gets me stoned good & proper, smells nice, dosen't rip me throat out, that il do 4 me tom !


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

hmmm im abit more fussey on taste, its gotta be good, morish even, with a big bang....hhhhmmmm wonder if thats what BB's DOG tastes like?????


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i asked this very same question some months back Yorkie,


because most dont no how to clone firstly, and also lots will just not bother because they no they can buy or trade the exo back


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

either the front or the jar on the right is dog kush lemon, very nice weed.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 9, 2013)

any 1 kno what date in October new walking dead starts?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> either the front or the jar on the right is dog kush lemon, very nice weed.


ill second that!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

DST help please

how do i make the butter using hash, do i just crumble it all in to the ghee n water, cook in me slow cooker then strain like i normally do with trim???


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> ill second that!


certainly looks impressive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

sambo, i think DST usually does it with bubble chops it fine when it's drying and just wings it in like you said. think he said he'd put a half oz in the last batch of cookies  

I'm sure his blood is actually about 30% thc


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2013)

you mean his thc is ten percent blood. that erl takes a while to come out the system.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

One mean looking bubba.. start of week 7 I think


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2013)

that looks a belter shawny, smell much?.

keep it green for as long as possible shawny, in my opinion kush needs to get to the point where it looks ready, then you add a couple of weeks.

it should put you to bed quite nicely.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sambo, i think DST usually does it with bubble chops it fine when it's drying and just wings it in like you said. think he said he'd put a half oz in the last batch of cookies
> 
> I'm sure his blood is actually about 30% thc


 yeah and i remember he said half the people he gave them too at the party whityd lolol thanks don for the info.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

im adding coconut oil aswel to the ghee, and i just found me old mix again only stocked at waitrose lemon tarte cake, totally hides the flavor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

aye that man makes a mean extract. the quick wash erl is rocketfuel i'm going to start training for the cannabis cup soon or i'll be the one whitey'd out the back


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

I bet sesame oil would be nice aswell that would mask the flavour a bit I rekon  @ ghb Yeh its got a hashy smell to it which seems to stick to your fingers and lasts ages I didn't get to smoke any of the last bubba I did.... but I'm defo having some if this one this one looks better aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

@GHB you got mail


----------



## indikat (Sep 9, 2013)

I keep going and looking at the exo.....unreal at 2 1/2 weeks flower, they promise to be at least 10 oz each, feeding them every day cos they love it at the mo, the psycho are smelling nice too, the next lot have been vegged much longer and trained harder and ill flip em in a week. The livers has been a challenge to feed, most ca hungry plant ive grown but sensitive to the other nutes....more high maintenance, but the exo is just the money plant and I wont be letting it go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeh if I ever get my hands on it and it is what everyone says it is I wont let it go gotta keep hold of the ones with "bag appeal" naaaaa mean


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

I want a go lol


[video=youtube;Vh7HOu5-o10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh7HOu5-o10#t=163[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

He's got some cash ain't he Lol I wonder how much that'll cost per trip?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> He's got some cash ain't he Lol I wonder how much that'll cost per trip?


 This is your first step to becoming an astronaut!
All seats to fly to space are US$250,000 and deposits are refundable.*
Please click here and take a moment before you complete the booking form to choose which reservation option is right for you.
The sooner your reservation is made, the sooner you will be traveling to space! The full payment is due at time of booking and will guarantee the earliest available seat.
You will be joining our community of over 600 future astronauts which has become one of the most exclusive clubs in the world! 
Once confirmed, you're given priority access to a variety of Virgin Galactic events. Our future astronauts have visited Necker Island with Sir Richard Branson, completed G-force training, celebrated milestone powered test flights in the Mojave Desert and much more.
We hope to welcome you on board soon!
-The Team at Virgin Galactic.
*All reservations are subject to the Virgin Galactic Deposit Terms and Conditions




http://www.virgingalactic.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

Haha lets hope it goes better than his round the world in a tinfoil air balloon went


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

Hahahahaha forgot about that Lol Yeh that would be a shitter.

250.000 dollars a trip Yeh book me and the missis on mate fuck it I'll take the kids aswell lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Fucking Ruck hasn't turned up, cunt.

On with ordering this new Rhino now.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking Ruck hasn't turned up, cunt.
> 
> On with ordering this new Rhino now.


Has'nt turnt up on time or gone missing?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Has'nt turnt up on time or gone missing?



Not on time, next day and it went out on Friday.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a shame Las's Lemon has gone, I wouldn't have minded a good crack at that.

I'm pretty sure the last person I know to have it was Billy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

the blue dream mother damn did this plant take a beating I had to keep bending her over just because of how fast she grows.well I think I kept the best one as a mother Cuz its smells nicer than the others did at 2 weeks from flip


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a shame Las's Lemon has gone, I wouldn't have minded a good crack at that.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the last person I know to have it was Billy.


that was some of the best lemon ive ever tasted and ive had quite a few slh smokes, cheddar also had it but you no i dont fink even las still has it, will txt him and find out later.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> that was some of the best lemon ive ever tasted and ive had quite a few slh smokes, cheddar also had it but you no i dont fink even las still has it, will txt him and find out later.


Well I've only had 2, a little bit of Laz's off Chedder at IC3's house and some Greenhouse SLH off the guy who buys my weed.

I have to say the bit I got off my guy pissed on the bit I got off Pukka for smell, taste and effect but after that 1 time the guy didn't run it again cos he couldn't be fucked with the 12 weeks.

Gutted again lol.

I didn't know you still kept in touch with Laz, it'd be awesome if that could be sourced again.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ab9176Srb5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab9176Srb5Y#t=27[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cheddar also had it


Aye Chedz was supposed to send the fairy down my way with one cos he felt sorry for me losing those big cheese trees.

Then he went AWOL, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2013)

and there's the b dream canopy at lights out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye Chedz was supposed to send the fairy down my way with one cos he felt sorry for me losing those big cheese trees.
> 
> Then he went AWOL, lol.


yeh coz hes a ripping of CUNT


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh coz hes a ripping of CUNT



What happened there, did he owe you something before he fucked off?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What happened there, did he owe you something before he fucked off?


yeh thats hwy he fucked off,, owes me nr enough 2z

couldnt hold his head up in the thread so did what dicks do and fucked off, the debt head prick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats hwy he fucked off,, owes me nr enough 2z
> 
> couldnt hold his head up in the thread so did what dicks do and fucked off, the debt head prick



How the fuck did that happen? He had loads of weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

Shady fuck. Ain't you got the address it went to?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the fuck did that happen? He had loads of weed.


 so he says..............................

tablets mate pestering me for em so i sent en sent,, even rote nrly 200 off coz i lost count,, harvest came in and wham, gone, then he popped up again afetr 8 weeks told me to ring him, i did and wham! again,, think he owes pukka too


dont keep addys don,, best i can remebr was wednesbury


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so he says..............................
> 
> tablets mate pestering me for em so i sent en sent,, even rote nrly 200 off coz i lost count,, harvest came in and wham, gone, then he popped up again afetr 8 weeks told me to ring him, i did and wham! again,, think he owes pukka too
> 
> ...


He did, we've seen it.


And he was banging on about buying the missus an X5 out of the crop money.

ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

sensible i spose but still what a stinger.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to see Andy Murray play Serena Williams, for charity or something.


That'd be a good show.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I want to see Andy Murray play Serena Williams, for charity or something.
> 
> 
> That'd be a good show.


i wanna see me mrs pee on her self upside down in the shower , but i doubt it will happen .


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

@GHB you got mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

yorkie u never seen it in person m8, so unless u have then hes full of shit
i could easilly say im gunna buy wife r8,, dont make it true like, not having a go, just dont belive sumthing u never seenin person, 
and
u wasent around but we all got sum samples of chedz, weed lol it was fucking dogshit! ask sambo he bought summert of me and palmed me with the same shit was that bad, and u know sambo dont part with noffink

so 

whos got a eigth for me? smoked out, not happy lol

plus,

gotta go main OP tonight and cane the last 7 up, fucking mission, sum are taking like canes

ilm ail pics and vids to the normal guys, anyone else wants em then mail me your email and il send em, be hosted on MEGA, with passworded zip file so if u have no clue then dont ask..innnit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Here'ya Rimmer.

So I'm flicking through this copy of Hydromag from the grow shop.....



.......and they're doing a piece on Mega Growrooms, set up by shops.

This firm here have included one of those Harmonic Wave Generators we were talking about the other day.....




This is what the piece says......




I'll see if I can find a price for one to see if guaranteed 12%+ is viable for the outlay.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415463/Outrage-toy-company-creates-crystal-meth-lab-children-Breaking-Bad-play-sets.html

wave generator,, aint they for swiming pools? look s alittle small to make waves in a pool like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415463/Outrage-toy-company-creates-crystal-meth-lab-children-Breaking-Bad-play-sets.html
> 
> wave generator,, aint they for swiming pools? look s alittle small to make waves in a pool like


No mate, ultrasonic waves (sound).

I want one of those lego kits!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, ultrasonic waves (sound).
> 
> I want one of those lego kits!


lol yeh ther cush innit..

so why would u need waves sound thing?

mate,mate? does this signify a truce?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

£1000 from the US so I'm pretty sure we can get em here slightly cheaper.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BioWave-Subsonic-Harmonic-Wave-Machine-Hydro-high-yield-9200-eliminates-bugs-bio-/200860282653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec434af1d

I'll stand for one of those when I get space I reckon.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

do you love/hate me that much ice that every second post you have to mention my name??? you no why i get the most samples etc cause i send out the most, so dont give me the dont part with nothing shit, oh and and havent in the last few wks sent you a couple of freebies either have i???

but you just keep on and on when i really carnt be arsed, arguing with you is so old and boring.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2013)

yeh just look on ebay under china! haha

i wanna know if they got his plasma lighting thing down yet???

adding 5th 600 to main oip,, nrly at week 3 or 4 depending on how i wanna work it out, thinking of taking a week off due to the heat? dunno,

anyways 5th 600 be vert soon as i get the wire, need a kettle femeale lead, u know the type wat plus into the ballast.

sambo wtf are you talking about,m we was talking about chedz weed and how it was shit,,, and what a feww fucking tablets? really? thats fukall,, how about u forward that "shit" camera like ur menna, if not send it bak,, we can all be cunts yano.

u pissed of or sum shit? look i dont give a fuk,,, do/say what u want. dont act the big i am,, coz we both know dfiffrent, ok,, and by that im not syaing i am coz we all now im a nice guy, not a selfish diresepctful arrogent, unapreciative prik,


ther ya go,, have a nice fucking night


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh ther cush innit..
> 
> so why would u need waves sound thing?
> 
> mate,mate? does this signify a truce?


The machine sort of vibrates the plant and makes the stomata open wider giving yield improvement.

I've told you I don't hold grudges, I say mate because it helps me not come across as condescending when talking technical.
It helps you not call me a know-it-all cunt, it's a psychology thing that saves me grief.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wanna know if they got his plasma lighting thing down yet???


Yeah, plasma LED.

They've had those for a couple of years now.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 9, 2013)

wednesbury not far from me lol...


IC3M4L3 said:


> so he says..............................
> 
> tablets mate pestering me for em so i sent en sent,, even rote nrly 200 off coz i lost count,, harvest came in and wham, gone, then he popped up again afetr 8 weeks told me to ring him, i did and wham! again,, think he owes pukka too
> 
> ...


----------



## indikat (Sep 9, 2013)

the price for the biowave is way ott for the components used, crazy American pricing due to the USA manufacture, I think ill add a touch more light to increase yields until the chinks make it for pence


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 9, 2013)

naaaaaa get some subs and amps in there wak the fukers up soon be enuff vibro to make them stomatas open......or get loads of rampant rabbits set to vibro seems to work with wimmin they open there pissflaps for the vibe......lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

do you not think chedz is just another username or at least has come back a few times, he loved the thread was always posting, did suprise me tho him doing the rip yeah he was a twat but i didnt fink he would do that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here'ya Rimmer.
> 
> So I'm flicking through this copy of Hydromag from the grow shop.....
> 
> ...


lol talk about coincidence, you thinking of getting one then?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 9, 2013)

quiert in ere 2nite...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol talk about coincidence, you thinking of getting one then?


As soon as I've got enough space with enough turnover to justify shelling out £1000 then yeah I'll give it a bash, it seems less hassle and more reliable than CO2 and you don't need a sealed room to use it.

A 10% yield increase on a 100oz grow and the machine has paid for its self.

It seems a no brainer if you're pushing weight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

A little research into the papers that they've got the info in the magazine from is in order though, I want to know what crops they've used it on.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> quiert in ere 2nite...........


yeah it is mate hay, ive only just sat down been cloning and striping the bottoms of me plants, finishing the cannabutter thats gonna be some strong shit i put 35g of pollen in and 10g of weed dust, and used coconut oil this time.

hows you? i wana get a wired xbox controller for me pc to play more games just got 58mg infinity, downloaded a shitload of games thats new tombraider is a pretty cool game.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

That reminds me, I've got an official xbox 360 headset that I've only used once going here for a swap or cheap.


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 9, 2013)

Evening chaps, 

Just sparked up some of the new stuff I picked up yesterday. Can't stop smiling, fucking great stuff. Watching Knocked Up and laughing my arse off. What are we up to then tonight?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

if you had a wired controller i would be tempted lol just cashed some coins the vendor paid 30quid extra into me account silly fuck lolol im not complaining tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

WhoGuardsTheGuards said:


> Evening chaps,
> 
> Just sparked up some of the new stuff I picked up yesterday. Can't stop smiling, fucking great stuff. Watching Knocked Up and laughing my arse off. What are we up to then tonight?



evening gaurds, what is it your smoking? im getting well sick of smokin hash now lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 9, 2013)

yer im just chilling bout to have a smoke.......girls coming on good....so is the little one lol.......think 2 more weeks veg then will be flipping.....


newuserlol said:


> yeah it is mate hay, ive only just sat down been cloning and striping the bottoms of me plants, finishing the cannabutter thats gonna be some strong shit i put 35g of pollen in and 10g of weed dust, and used coconut oil this time.
> 
> hows you? i wana get a wired xbox controller for me pc to play more games just got 58mg infinity, downloaded a shitload of games thats new tombraider is a pretty cool game.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if you had a wired controller i would be tempted lol just cashed some coins the vendor paid 30quid extra into me account silly fuck lolol im not complaining tho.


I've got 2.

Just the right amount, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im just chilling bout to have a smoke.......girls coming on good....so is the little one lol.......think 2 more weeks veg then will be flipping.....


for a non smoker 3wk ago your turning into baz now lololol

always taste so much better dont it when u grown it yourself and its free.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2013)

Grilled chicken and Boardwalk Empire time, later's boys.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Grilled chicken and Boardwalk Empire time, later's boys.


is there a new season???


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

i need a film ... think esylum along them lines some futuristic shooting shit....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

u ever seen the new total recal?


----------



## WhoGuardsTheGuards (Sep 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> if you had a wired controller i would be tempted lol just cashed some coins the vendor paid 30quid extra into me account silly fuck lolol im not complaining tho.


I've honestly got about 7 lying around here now, every time the boys pop round to play fifa someone ends up leaving one and no one ever picks them up. They're multiplying..

Not sure what exactly, another nice sativa, smells like grapefruit and pineapple, awesome clear high with lots of laughing and ferocious munchies.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A little research into the papers that they've got the info in the magazine from is in order though, I want to know what crops they've used it on.


Here ya go this shoud get ya started. Link to below info: http://biowaveindustries.com/science.htm*Insect Study - Ohio State University:*​ 


 *Peach Brix Test - Cypress CA*​ 



​ 
*Field Test - Oxnard CA
*
On 7/20/09 a BioWave machine was installed in a 35 acre field in Oxnard CA.

The device test protocol was as follows:

· Run two right angle vectors in the center of the field out from the Bio -wave machine for 336 feet in four directions.
· This makes four vectors North, South, East and West.
· This creates a 10 acre test plot in the middle of the 35 acre field.
· Along these vectors four plants have been marked as test locations. 
· Additionally one plant has been designated at the end of each row which varies from 50 to 350 feet further away.
· To begin each test plant had flowers and fruit (tomatoes) counted twice weekly.
· As the plants grew all fruit was counted once a week.
· The BioWave machine was on a timer that caused it to operate for 20 minutes three times a day for a total of 60 minutes a day.
· Everything else: water fertilizer, sunshine, pesticides were constant throughout the field.

The results are clearly be seen by the following graphs that the effect covered the 10 acre plot.​ 






Summary Conclusions:

There are marked differences in all four directions from the plants that are the closest to the machine relative to those further out.
The most dramatic differences are from the machine itself to the edge plants. But even from 56 ft (the second number from the machine) to the edge plants the average difference in tomato production is 22.5 to 9.5 tomatoes; a more than 100% difference.

The curves all go in the same directionmore production of tomatoes the closer the plant is to the Biowave machine.

At the end of the test in November 2009, final numbers were that the projected harvest by weight for ten acres was supposed to be 400,000 lbs or 40,000 lbs per acre.

The actual number was 453,000 lbs or a gain of 12%.​


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 9, 2013)

your rite on that one it dose mate.......making me lazy tho ha ha ....


newuserlol said:


> for a non smoker 3wk ago your turning into baz now lololol
> 
> always taste so much better dont it when u grown it yourself and its free.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

well i got me xbox controller brand new 13quid of ebay.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 9, 2013)

that bio wave thing does look good 12% increase, can we here the sound? or is it just a small vibration??

yea New User i seen it, its good man the crazy blk man is funny as fuck.

ive settled on the new riddick film!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> that bio wave thing does look good 12% increase, can we here the sound? or is it just a small vibration??
> 
> yea New User i seen it, its good man the crazy blk man is funny as fuck.
> 
> ive settled on the new riddick film!


dont u watch the yanky shows like the wire,boardwalk empire,breaking bad, weeds, walking dead?

or a fucking wicked watch is a Australian one called underbelly, its all based on real events, about crime,drugs,murder etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> that bio wave thing does look good 12% increase, can we here the sound? or is it just a small vibration??
> 
> yea New User i seen it, its good man the crazy blk man is funny as fuck.
> 
> ive settled on the new riddick film!


Think there are some videos on the site, site link is at the bottom of the article i just posted


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2013)

i think its all bullshit, u want yield but less flavour just go hydro, u want flavor but less yield go organic, u want in between go coco..........


----------



## indikat (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah children are everything man, my youngest is charming the knickers off all the school mums as he like to say good morning to everyone ....they all look at him and "ahhhhhh sweet" he s got the rite idea already......The biowave write up is not convincing me its science over marketing, the way to go about it is to publish a peer reviewed scientific paper. heres an example of one http://www.icnr.com/articles/fluoride-deposition.html ....ffs someone handy on here could prolly knock one up if they could get the design or ship it to china and they will.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

coconut and lemon cannacake, just making me tea and time for a slice would be rude not to test it hay lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

ive smashed it, this cake you can not taste any cannabutter at all could give this to ya gran and she wouldnt know lolol and its fuck lovely lemon with just a hint of coconut.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

spaccupcakes with 14g 20mu bubble......





Yer in orbit for a good few hours on thems right there...





and of course I made icing sugar. 

1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
125 clarified butter
14gram hash
1/2 teaspoon of Bicarb soda
1/4 cup buttermilk
3 heaped T spoons cocoa
1/2 cup water
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla

bicarb and buttermilk abd vanilla- dissolve and mix in a bowl
Add Flur/Salt/Sugar - sift into a bowl
Heat 175 gram butter - skim butter fat solids (white gash that appears on top), then drain and you should have around 125 gram clarified butter/ghee.
Add hash and cocoa powder to the ghee, heat for a minute or two then add water and stir. Add this to your dry mix along with an egg and buttermilk and mix and beat well (getting plenty air in there).
Pour these into cake forms and bake for 20 mins at 180c.

For icing,

loads of butter, loads of icing, vanilla, cocao powder, and some buttermilk. Melt all toger basically.....amounts depend on how thick you want it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

What's gone into the butter then nigella, I mean newuser ? lol


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

absolutely no taste of canna in here either. In fact I made a normal batch and was very careful not to get them mixed up, don't want pregnant wife tripping balls on them, lol..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> What's gone into the butter then nigella, I mean newuser ? lol


40g of good pollen, 750g of ghee and 200 of coconut oil, i just munched a slice fucking lovely it is.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 2811835
> 
> coconut and lemon cannacake, just making me tea and time for a slice would be rude not to test it hay lol


Been meaning to try some with coconut fat/milk. Supposed to be good for cooking with de ganj!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

it wasnt cheap 6quid for 200g came solidified, but you can really taste it threw the butter.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

morning sae 

fuck this butter is strong i always test on a empty stomach feeling it creeping up already, think im gonna leave it a hour before another slice lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is there a new season???


Yep, it's just started in the US so you can download the first episode on torrent.

I don't think it gets here until November.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, it's just started in the US so you can download the first episode on torrent.
> 
> I don't think it gets here until November.


i downloaded it as soon as i see ya post lol i havent watched it yet tho.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

It reminds me of coming up on shrooms, I tend to walk around with a stupid grin on my face. And too right, empty stomach and you are up in no time at all.



newuserlol said:


> morning sae
> 
> fuck this butter is strong i always test on a empty stomach feeling it creeping up already, think im gonna leave it a hour before another slice lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i downloaded it as soon as i see ya post lol i havent watched it yet tho.


I'm all over it, lol.

It's the only program that I'll go out of my way to watch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

750 grams of ghee and 200 coconut oil. that's a fuck load of fat. 118.75 grams a slice. that's like 3 days intake  

when you say you can taste it are you talking the hash aye? cos the coconut oil should be flavourless


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

fuck fuck its really strong and i gotta do shit today oppps lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

hahahah white knuckle ride !!!


you should try adding soy lecithin to the edibles lads. it's used in allsorts to make stuff more tasty and has the added bonus of making absorbtion faster  makes chocolate more chocolatey. makes bread rise double the size and bigger bubbles in meringues etc. it's like MSG but better


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 750 grams of ghee and 200 coconut oil. that's a fuck load of fat. 118.75 grams a slice. that's like 3 days intake
> 
> when you say you can taste it are you talking the hash aye? cos the coconut oil should be flavourless


no i can taste hint of coconut deffo, the stuff i brought was some organic shit in a jar solidified it said on the jar can be used for cooking or just to spread on toast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

fairy landed indi???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> The biowave write up is not convincing me its science over marketing, the way to go about it is to publish a peer reviewed scientific paper. heres an example of one http://www.icnr.com/articles/fluoride-deposition.html ....


You'll find that the info Rimmer posted is a legitimate scientific paper issued for peer review by the Integrated Pest Management Program at Ohio State University (or extracts from others), the only difference between that and your Fluoride Deposition link is the format.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you should try adding soy lecithin to the edibles lads.


Blokes shouldn't consume Soy products, it fucks up our hormones up and causes an imbalance making us fat, grow tits and get cancer easier, in my opinion high soy products like milk and protein powder should come with a health warning for blokes.


Glycerine is better for edibles but Ethanol is the best depending on what you're making.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's summat you don't see every day.

Yorkie recycling coco.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

that's up for debate to be honest and there are companies producing soy lecithin that isn't contaminated or gm that is fine to use. well imho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's up for debate to be honest and there are companies producing soy lecithin that isn't contaminated or gm that is fine to use. well imho


It's not because the beans have been fucked with in any way it's because isoflavones in the beans act like estrogen in the body.

I don't how extracted lecithin would stand but I just don't trust Soy products at all, you could get lecithin from other sources and not take the risk.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

The Ruck has just landed and fuck it's a quality piece of kit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

No fucking mounting bracket though, twat!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 10, 2013)

Morning all from the not so sunny climbs of Scotland.

The last time I bought any weed, about 6 months ago, it was well prepped, nice n dry, got bang on an ounce but it was £240!!! I almost wet myself! then I smoked a joint and forgot all about the price.

Screw buying weed from now on. Got my own grow on, 3 plants, 1 x Blueberry Cheese, 1 x Short Blueberry Skunk & 1 x Purple Haze.

Good to know the UK growing scene is alive and well with like minded individuals. The Douche Bags selling where I live are muppets.

Peace all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Morning all from the not so sunny climbs of Scotland.
> 
> The last time I bought any weed, about 6 months ago, it was well prepped, nice n dry, got bang on an ounce but it was £240!!! I almost wet myself! then I smoked a joint and forgot all about the price.
> 
> ...



Now that's how you do an opening post.................



Welcome to the thread mate, get yer pics out fer the lads!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 10, 2013)

Well fuck me this Blue Thai is throwing it on. Gonna be gutted if its a belting smoke, didn't bother taking any cuts 

Three headed mutant exo lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well fuck me this Blue Thai is throwing it on. Gonna be gutted if its a belting smoke, didn't bother taking any cuts
> View attachment 2811928
> Three headed mutant exo lol
> View attachment 2811929


ive had a few of them exo shooting out extra heads lol. Last time I burnt the top of one a little bit and that head then stopped growin in the middle and chucked three out the sides


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> ive had a few of them exo shooting out extra heads lol. Last time I burnt the top of one a little bit and that head then stopped growin in the middle and chucked three out the sides


Ha ha that exactly what I did lol. It stretched to the light when I was away and got fried.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

so has sambo overdone it? bets he's 

A: at the post office pink eyed to bits
B: spark out on the sofa
C: getting the voddy out

I'm going with all three and we'll find out this evening when he wakes lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

smashed it mate, couldnt stop chatting with thomas lol the clerk at the postie tho lolol im back home aving a joint.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 750 grams of ghee and 200 coconut oil. that's a fuck load of fat. 118.75 grams a slice. that's like 3 days intake
> 
> when you say you can taste it are you talking the hash aye? cos the coconut oil should be flavourless


no u nutter theres only 150g of butter per cake, cut into 8 slices u do the math im too stoned lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 40g of good pollen, 750g of ghee and 200 of coconut oil, i just munched a slice fucking lovely it is.


sure that says 750 grams of ghee mind NU?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

ah i see now sorry you've not used all the butter


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

member i said bout rumours of dpr selling SR well few days ago all vendors where pm'd offering to buy shares into SR lol i didnt read it all but very dodge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

christ they floating it on the exchange  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

think i'll be looking at that atlantis soon. it all seems a bit dicey for SR at the moment. fucking kiddy fiddlers


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i'll be looking at that atlantis soon. it all seems a bit dicey for SR at the moment. fucking kiddy fiddlers


thats bullshit mate they been saying that same old story since it opened about child porn, just scare tatics.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i'll be looking at that atlantis soon. it all seems a bit dicey for SR at the moment. fucking kiddy fiddlers


u got the address of that atlantis?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2013)

atlantisrky4es5q.onion

think that's maybe it

Was on it the other day and couldn't get the currency changed from dollar to btc, seems a bit slow too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u got the address of that atlantis?


http://vimeo.com/69235119

BMR has a lot more stuff but Atlantis takes Litecoins as well.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> atlantisrky4es5q.onion
> 
> think that's maybe it
> 
> Was on it the other day and couldn't get the currency changed from dollar to btc, seems a bit slow too


seems very well made, might be a new vendor on that soon too lmao

is running fast as fuck on my lappy?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://vimeo.com/69235119
> 
> BMR has a lot more stuff but Atlantis takes Litecoins as well.


bmr seems like a kid made it tho


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

long live the ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

50/50 mix of recycled from the Two Toke grow and Canna Pro+.



If this Exo isn't doing a Dr Banner and bursting out of it's T-shirt by the time I've done with it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> long live the ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too fuckin right m8, it'll always be the real McCoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats bullshit mate they been saying that same old story since it opened about child porn, just scare tatics.


yeah but they did just captcher the tor maker and his hardware in ireland did they not? hence the security notice saying if you didn't wear a johnny then expect them.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah but they did just captcher the tor maker and his hardware in ireland did they not? hence the security notice saying if you didn't wear a johnny then expect them.


no not tor maker they nicked the owners of tormail and rumours of cp found nothing to do with tor or sr, but saying that many did have tormail accounts to contact them incase the road was down


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck fuck its really strong and i gotta do shit today oppps lolol


I got all my stuff oot the way this morgen!!! just munched a cupcake, yum yum let the fun begin!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

i made some butter out of my last trim, taste was soo strong i couldnt eat them, gave 1 each to the dogs and watched them trip balls, one minitue they were clinging to the floor next they were tip toeing on it....

never again....cakes look nice though!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

so how do you get the atlantis crack to show in £ or BTC then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so how do you get the atlantis crack to show in £ or BTC then?


I think you can set your preference in your profile settings but it doesn't work properly from what I can tell.

It should give both prices though if the vendor accepts Litecoin too with 2 different symbols in the corner of the picture one for Bit and one for Lite.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

If that's what you meant, I've just realised you said £ or BTC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah it' the listings, are just in $ until you click on them then you can see the price in coins. i'd have thought it better the other way round but whatever. it's pretty much the same as SR as far as I can tell. but it's obviously been made for the sherman market.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 10, 2013)

Off to Wilko's fer a couple of shelf brackets for this fan.

Turn it on, stick a filter on the end and it senses the loss in pressure and turns up the juice a little to compensate automatically.

It's a nifty bit.


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2013)

leave it to the germans to give you what you pay for and not a thing extra!. then again it was a bargain so no brackets and no plug are to be expected. 
how are the rucks for noise? i've never used one, do you think it would be louder or quieter than an rvk the same size?.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

much the same in my experience.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

i wonder where indi has been today in outaspace talking to pink flying monkeys? or just busy lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

one of the largest casino in the country, 24hr jobby just opened 5mins walk from me, no dress code just no trackies, i love abit of roulette too fucking dangerous, was in the with me mate yday he done a oner on the blackjack tables in bout 20mins lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Fucking wasps, one of the cunts got me in the back of the neck earlier, cunting thing, 1st time in bout15years ive been stung by one, dont hurt anywhere near as much as i remember as a kid lmao, barely felt anything from it other than the sting going in when it happened, fucking pussy arse wasps cant even fucking sting properly lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Fucking wasps, one of the cunts got me in the back of the neck earlier, cunting thing, 1st time in bout15years ive been stung by one, dont hurt anywhere near as much as i remember as a kid lmao, barely felt anything from it other than the sting going in when it happened, fucking pussy arse wasps cant even fucking sting properly lmao


i was at the zoo the other day with the kids there was wasps every where, anyway we where watching some animal display and one of the cunting fings is buzzing around me i managed to hit it, give it a proper slap and stunned it to the floor where i just then stood on it and smashed the cunting thing you should have seen the looks of disgust from all the tree huggers lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i was at the zoo the other day with the kids there was wasps every where, anyway we where watching some animal display and one of the cunting fings is buzzing around me i managed to hit it, give it a proper slap and stunned it to the floor where i just then stood on it and smashed the cunting thing you should have seen the looks of disgust from all the tree huggers lmao


good man, i must admit on the walk home after it happened i did stamp on a few that were walking on the floor lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

i lived in Australia as a kid for a few years was a long time ago now, but i will never forget being stung by a hornet fuck me that was some pain and yes i cried lolol a lot lolol


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> I have tied them down...I suppose a bit more on the rough side and they will give me plenty pleasure later....treat em mean and all. Is it possible to flower a clone and then get it back into veg growth without lights...I have a little lady that I wanna boost until next April?



Ok, a few pics to update.

Still waiting for the Magnecal....damn Royal Mail suck balls. The two pics below are the larger lady. I found a few cocoon like things on her earlier. I removed the parts and sprayed them with a onion/garlic mix (it stinks like F*ck) and gave them another check over. They are in a temp greenhouse, I am wondering if they need a bit more air flow to discourage pests??




The pic below is the poorly one, nothing that some Magnecal won't fix...should be here tomorrow..Hooray. Gonna give them a dose each to be safe, then continue the 'every other 2 day' feed of Big Bloom and veg nut.



Got a freshly caught sea bass for dinner which has no relation to this post...but what the hell, why not mention it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

i had two freshly caught double cheeseburgers n a medium fries for dinner lol couldn't resist, been eating cannacake all day and got the munchies bad lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Knowing you lot are always after new films I thought i'd chuck this up, just seen the trailer n wanna watch it now lol

[video=youtube;6m-ZUj9bmjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m-ZUj9bmjE[/video]


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish I could smoke something to get the munchies in the first place. Green down is £10 a gram and it's always about 0.8...compact and hard to get hold of. That's why I resorted to trying the outdoor grow. if I can keep the pests away I should have a nice smoke for xman.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> I wish I could smoke something to get the munchies in the first place. Green down is £10 a gram and it's always about 0.8...compact and hard to get hold of. That's why I resorted to trying the outdoor grow. if I can keep the pests away I should have a nice smoke for xman.


i aint been smoking that much have been eating canna cake all day am stoned to fuck, thats the cake and i put 40g of that hash into the butter to make it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> I wish I could smoke something to get the munchies in the first place. Green down is £10 a gram and it's always about 0.8...compact and hard to get hold of. That's why I resorted to trying the outdoor grow. if I can keep the pests away I should have a nice smoke for xman.


So if its £10 a gram and you only get 0.8 then either A) you pay them £8 or B) you're stupid enough to get so blatantly ripped off more than once, which is it?


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, basically I get it so occasionally and the person that gets it for me prob rips me off. Like I say 'occasionally' means maybe once a month. It seems to be a norm down here for green...I don't know anyone that gets the full gram at all. Stupidity on my part and also the fact that something every now and then is better than nothing.

I have a theory that most the green down here comes from 2 or 3 main dealers...they are stemming the flow to make more money. If I didnt rent I would buy a tent set up and grow a few plants a year.

I am envious of all you people that can get hold of the stuff with ease.


----------



## iiKode (Sep 10, 2013)

more boring work, more pussy, more buisness talk, things are looking up, i know sombody said dont do a shared op, but its the only way i can grow after this, and the person im doing it with is saaaaaaaannnnnnddd, well at least thats my thoughts right now, got a few different places to work out of on and off, got a few houses to get shit sent to, got drivers, woohoo just dont know when exactly its gonna happen.


----------



## iiKode (Sep 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> So if its £10 a gram and you only get 0.8 then either A) you pay them £8 or B) you're stupid enough to get so blatantly ripped off more than once, which is it?


i might do that next time, weigh it up and pay them exactly for whats given to me, lmao never even thought about it before, but usually before u can open a sack the guy who sold it to you is long gone, and its a text war, then u want weed and they wont show up


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Well, basically I get it so occasionally and the person that gets it for me prob rips me off. Like I say 'occasionally' means maybe once a month. It seems to be a norm down here for green...I don't know anyone that gets the full gram at all. Stupidity on my part and also the fact that something every now and then is better than nothing.
> 
> I have a theory that most the green down here comes from 2 or 3 main dealers...they are stemming the flow to make more money. If I didnt rent I would buy a tent set up and grow a few plants a year.
> 
> I am envious of all you people that can get hold of the stuff with ease.


Why not just go on Silkroad/BMR and order it straight to your door?

and whats renting got to do with not being able to grow???? bout 75% of the growers in here are in rented flats/houses and a small tent or cupboard can easily produce enough bud to keep 1 person in smoke for the year, to give you an idea with my old 1mx1m tent I could fit 4 big or 9 small plants in there and could easily harvest 10-15oz a go without even trying in about 8weeks from clone or about 11-12 from seed.

Also if you are paying for a gram then you should get a gram or only pay £8 for the 0.8, more fool you if you havent even spoken to the bloke about it, if someone shorted a bag to me they would soon replace it or id have the cunt up against a wall bout 30seconds before he was on the floor bleeding if he didnt sort it


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

iiKode said:


> i might do that next time, weigh it up and pay them exactly for whats given to me, lmao never even thought about it before, but usually before u can open a sack the guy who sold it to you is long gone, and its a text war, then u want weed and they wont show up


Thats exactly what i do to the more unscrupulous cunts around here, take the bag from em, take scales out of pocket, chuck bag on scales n if its short then they get short money


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats exactly what i do to the more unscrupulous cunts around here, take the bag from em, take scales out of pocket, chuck bag on scales n if its short then they get short money


I have been toying with the grow tent for a few months now. 8 weeks, that easy hey!

Got any recommendations on tent setups, should I buy a all inc one or try and build my own?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> I have been toying with the grow tent for a few months now. 8 weeks, that easy hey!
> 
> Got any recommendations on tent setups, should I buy a all inc one or try and build my own?


Well I can recommend you don't buy a tent the size of a shoe box and try putting a 600 hps in it lool


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> I have been toying with the grow tent for a few months now. 8 weeks, that easy hey!
> 
> Got any recommendations on tent setups, should I buy a all inc one or try and build my own?


Honestly mate it really depends on whether ur gonna have a tent in ya bedroom or summat or if ya gonna use an existing cupboard etc

Also do you wanna produce 1oz a month or 100?

Do you have regular landlord inspections?

Do you share the property with anyone thats not 100% trustworthy?

Answer some of those n we will go from there lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Random chart for anyone thats interested in the medicinal side of things...


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Honestly mate it really depends on whether ur gonna have a tent in ya bedroom or summat or if ya gonna use an existing cupboard etc
> 
> Also do you wanna produce 1oz a month or 100?
> 
> ...



Inspections are meant to be every 3 months, but the landlords love us (wife and 6 year son) and leave it for 6 months now, I would grow around a timescale of 3 - 4 month inspcetions to be safe. I was gonna use my garage as its really secure and has power in it. Honestly I don't need to produce masses, it would be nice to get 5 oz's every 3 months (if possible). I should have a space big enough for a fridge freezer (say 3ft x 3ft x 6ft).


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

you can get yield like this and much more in the space of 10-11 weeks from start to dry with clones tho not seed prob add a few more weeks for seeds.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

time to get my bacon lol coconut and almond cannacake


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Inspections are meant to be every 3 months, but the landlords love us (wife and 6 year son) and leave it for 6 months now, I would grow around a timescale of 3 - 4 month inspcetions to be safe. I was gonna use my garage as its really secure and has power in it. Honestly I don't need to produce masses, it would be nice to get 5 oz's every 3 months (if possible). I should have a space big enough for a fridge freezer (say 3ft x 3ft x 6ft).


then realistically you can probably get a nice modest set up for less than £300 that would easily hit your target, a 1mx1m tent with a 400/600W light would easily yield 10+ oz per cycle with 4 big or 9 small plants

Also if you sold 1oz from every crop you would pay off buying your equipment in less than 2 grows and then the 1oz per harvest sold from then on would pay for all your electric,nutrients,bulb changes etc


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

I sold my property to rent so I could grow, for explanation see ymans post on proceeds of crime, very good, btw yman those research papers on biowave need to be in a particular format to be acceptable for review, don't argue ive done this for a living, sambo that lemon cake looks tha nuts, fukin ell 5 g of hash per slice or summin....not everyone is elephant boloocks like u


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

@imcjayt maybe something for ur new car? lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

couple piks of the girls day15 off flip.....really not sure on phenos etc...but heres some shots...

which pheno would be considered the better plant the short squat faster flowering indica dom, or the lanky sat dom, both smell very lemony

Sat dom Indica dom


Indica dom Sat dom



both in makeshift groom!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

growin hemp in the bathroom lemon...stretchy shit that industrial hemp


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

come again indi??


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

whats ur set up, u look under luxed


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

long story but due to my missus being the original nuttah im down to loads of bits n pieces and 1 600w with a 2 year old bulb in. and a fan.....

the sat one first pick is super stretchy it seems....

indi dome has much closer nodes etc i normally veg two big trees and kill 1 and just flower the other, then i got interested in pheno hunting and trying to learn how to spot phenos. these were ment to be small hence the mainling!!

all comments about the differences in plants very welcome.

i know the grows ghetto but it aint getting kno better till after i harvest this and can replace tent poles etc....


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all back again I will post some pics of my last grow which went alot better than I hoped,the ghs superbud was a monster that yielded over 8 oz the rhino had under 5 oz but the biggest surprise was my auto bio diesel mass I just let it do its thing and I didn't care because I had my photos but I ended up with 84g dry!!! I was amazed by how quick bio diesel grows and the smoke is exellent the superbud is a strain I will also grow again because my buds were like donkey dicks lol and again the smoke is excellent but the white rhino I didn't like because it has a taste and smell that I didn't like other people loved it,gonna start an auto only grow I want to grow 9 autos and have a target of 25oz the autos of today are strong I have been smoking weed for over 15 years and my bio put me to sleep  and yes I know I can start 12/12from seed but after seeing and tasting a good auto I'm going to that again, also gonna grow some kush(photo) but I'm going to veg and keep taking cuttings then grow the cuttings when my autos are finnished


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

o it might be dim looking cause i took piks off plants when hps was warming up to avoid the lines accross the piks!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> Hi all back again I will post some pics of my last grow which went alot better than I hoped,the ghs superbud was a monster that yielded over 8 oz the rhino had under 5 oz but the biggest surprise was my auto bio diesel mass I just let it do its thing and I didn't care because I had my photos but I ended up with 84g dry!!! I was amazed by how quick bio diesel grows and the smoke is exellent the superbud is a strain I will also grow again because my buds were like donkey dicks lol and again the smoke is excellent but the white rhino I didn't like because it has a taste and smell that I didn't like other people loved it,gonna start an auto only grow I want to grow 9 autos and have a target of 25oz the autos of today are strong I have been smoking weed for over 15 years and my bio put me to sleep  and yes I know I can start 12/12from seed but after seeing and tasting a good auto I'm going to that again, also gonna grow some kush(photo) but I'm going to veg and keep taking cuttings then grow the cuttings when my autos are finnished


trich...autos......what happened to u man


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

i think sometimes with smokers its really down to personal taste, what one man says it a great smoke another wouldnt give it the time of day, it would be nice to grow load of different strains and cure them proper get the real flavor.

but if u want a earn u gotta appeal to the mass's aswel as grow shit that finishes quick vegs fast and needs no cure, exo all the way baby lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

fuck appealing to the masses wee the farmers man they like what there told to lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> fuck appealing to the masses wee the farmers man they like what there told to lol


exo is appealing to the grower too


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

indi why havent you slagged my plants to the max yet ??

you alrite mate?


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> indi why havent you slagged my plants to the max yet ??
> 
> you alrite mate?


cos I don't give a shit, no offence


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

ark at you lemon growing the most commercial strain in london slh lmao everyone grows it down there.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

none taken man was just checking your tip top mate!

its not SLH actually its DNa's Lemon Skunk soooo  swivell Nigga!! the difference is chalk n cheese...looool


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

slh can be a amazing smoke but greenhouse and there shitty breeding, theres a million and 3 different phenos but if you find a proper one it can be some amazing weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> none taken man was just checking your tip top mate!
> 
> its not SLH actually its DNa's Lemon Skunk soooo  swivell Nigga!! the difference is chalk n cheese...looool


is it lemon skunk i didnt no that i thought it was slh apologise.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

the thing is anyone can grow it (seed strains), its not just the taste or smell or veg time of the clone onlys its also the rarity, yes exo can be got easy enough in the south but few grow it properly, pyschosis isnt as easy and livers/blues is pretty rare in the south.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is it lemon skunk i didnt no that i thought it was slh apologise.


lol its all cool man im joking but i did grow slh for 2 years n never found a lemon pheno, plenty of hay though

i cant wait to chill on the lems next run, im going coco for a little nit n having some fun with these "smelly fingerez" ive got!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

I smoked the slh with arjan in ams, told him he picked it early, he was interested in the mrs.....fukin RUBISH cf the UK clone onlys ......makes me laff....grow exo and see wat I mean


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the thing is anyone can grow it (seed strains), its not just the taste or smell or veg time of the clone onlys its also the rarity, yes exo can be got easy enough in the south but few grow it properly, pyschosis isnt as easy and livers/blues is pretty rare in the south.


down here ALL the exo n psycho is harvested at 6.5 weeks, just enough for it to smell enough to convince ppl lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

what does the livers/blues taste like??

psychosis sounds like the one id want, thats the fruity one? is it a cross with the exoudus or a sperate plant??

anyone else heard of any new clone onlys going around or is it just them 3?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

the slh has got some good phenos a old member called las fingerz had a really nice pheno, so lemony and haze and stinky i have not smoked better slh than that pheno and ive tried a few its ten a penny since he brought the cups two years in the row lol

thats was a fingerz pheno fair from ready tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what does the livers/blues taste like??
> 
> psychosis sounds like the one id want, thats the fruity one? is it a cross with the exoudus or a sperate plant??
> 
> anyone else heard of any new clone onlys going around or is it just them 3?


no there are loads and loads of old clone-onlys theres a big list on one of the weed sites, them 3 i would say are just the most common n well known


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what does the livers/blues taste like??
> 
> psychosis sounds like the one id want, thats the fruity one? is it a cross with the exoudus or a sperate plant??
> 
> anyone else heard of any new clone onlys going around or is it just them 3?


Tutti Frutti and Strawberries and Cream are 2 clone onlys to look out for but near on impossible to find


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

i wana see that list!

i have heard about that clone so cant wait to pop the beans, i thought you was guna txt him and see if that cut still existed...any luck????


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the slh has got some good phenos a old member called las fingerz had a really nice pheno, so lemony and haze and stinky i have not smoked better slh than that pheno and ive tried a few its ten a penny since he brought the cups two years in the row lol
> 
> thats was a fingerz pheno fair from ready tho.


i remeber when that got passed around, not a single complaint from anyone that ever grew it, ppl couldnt praise it enough


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Tutti Frutti and Strawberries and Cream are 2 clone onlys to look out for but near on impossible to find


oooo tell me more...so much i dont know! whats most common round our way....

whats the ronnie biggs cut?


----------



## indikat (Sep 10, 2013)

theres a cherry pheno of ak47, a kali mist and tootti frutti that I would like to source but tbh....exo is gonna pay the bills, psycho is for keeps


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> oooo tell me more...so much i dont know! whats most common round our way....
> 
> whats the ronnie biggs cut?


Down my way its exo, sweet cheese, psychosis, gringo bud and also SSH n SLH from seed


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

*I found this list somewhere and thought u might like a butchers.........


AK47(clone)cherry pheno.............................(john goodman)
The Apple(clone)...................................... ..lemonxkali mist
Bin Laden(clone)...................................... ...ak47?, available throughout Hackney
Blue Ice (clone)..........................................f ound in wales
The Blues or livers(clone).............................possibly an old Northern Lights X Big Bud
Bristol black kush(clone)..............................90`s HK sport pheno
Bristol Creme(clone)....................................De von/Exeter/Bristol SouthWest
Bristol black kush(clone)..............................90`s HK sport pheno
Bristol Creme (clone)...................................SouthWes t
Cheese (clone)........................................... exodus skunk No.1 clone
cheesexnorthernlights(clone)...................... ...from Luton
cola/kola(clone)....................................... ...midlands strain
"The Dunk*(clone)...................................... 98`s g13 pucka type
El Yucateca(clone)................................... ...(ganja pasha)
ES (clone)........................................... .......old nigerian x skunk cross (Oldtimer's cut)
FatSat(clone)..................................... ........NL5xHaze x Transkei Lime from Bristol area circa '95
FreeTibet x WW(clone)................................(HS`s pineapple pheno)
G or G-force(clone).....................................s muggled from the dam (Graham)
GrapefruitKush (clone).................................Sensi Hindu Kush f2 pre'90
G-star(clone)....................................... ......(banana man)
Jordan(clone)..................................... ........SuperSkunk x ? from westlondon
Jack herer.ukv1(clone)................................. sat dom.
kali mist.............................................. .......old phenotype, london
Kali "pre98"(clone)................................ .... ....sativa dom. not seed stock!
kalishnapple(clone)tropicanna pheno................kalimist x pineapple(Sonic)
Kentish Creme(clone)....................................ba gseed from Jamaica
krowberry(clone).................................. ........blackberry x grand daddy purple
Lemon(clone)...................................... .........haze hybrid cut
lemonade(clone)................................... .......from the Midlands
Lemon&Lime(clone)................................. .....'87 citral xHawaiian
Lot 5(clone).......................................... .......(oldtimer1)
MudHaze or 'Maze(clone)................................grown since '89..'87, Haze?cut x SOIL (Earthy DurbanPxSk#1), Norfolk
Mystery strain(clone)....................................( elevator man)
Nap(clone)........................................ ..........clone only indica strain (Banana Man)
navinder(clone)................................... .........british breed
No Name(aka John Doh)(clone)........................(Sonic)
Old Boy Blue (clone)......................................East Anglia
Orange Skelter(clone)...................................S k1 x CaliOxSk1 Circa '87 from Harrow area
Peng(clone)....................................... ..........Nottinghamshire
Rudebwoy(clone)................................... .......'85 JA xSkunk1, South London
Rumpole Stiltskin(clone).................................l ondon, indica
Peng (clone)........................................... .....ssh oldschool pheno, london
Pineapple(clone).................................. .........skunk 1 x alaskan jamaican (Sonic)
Pr1(clone)........................................ ...........from preston
Psychosis(clone) .........................................possibly old superskunk pheno handled by exodus crew
Purple Afghan(clone)..................................... (ganja pasha)
Purple pineapple(clone).................................. purple pineapple skunk
Safe House(clone)...................................... ..(Sonic)
Shaker(or Five Times)(clone)...........................90s NL#5XHaze been around West Country for 10yrs+
smurf berry............................................. .....galactic smurf xhaze santa maria x krowberrry
SKOB(clone)....................................... .........'89 MalawiCob xSuperSunk from Cornwall & CapeTown
Strawberries and Cream (clone).......................Brum
SugarPuffs(clone)................................. ........(kelogdog)
swa swa(clone) ...........................................backcro ss?
Sweet p(clone).......................................... ..sweet tooth x power plant
Tooti-Fruity(clone)..................................... ...south-east midlands
Top44 sport (clone).......................................(Edd ieShoestring)
Viking(clone)..................................... ...........originally from holland
WeeBubble(clone).................................. .......'90 BG selection from Glasgow outskirts
White Cheese(clone)..................................... cheese x white widow, heavily guarded in Norfolk

british bred strains;

Back to cheese(f1`s and clone)........................(brightside)
BB cheese............................................ ........cheesexafgan(big buddah seeds)
BB bluecheese........................................ .......(cheesexafgan)xblueberry (big buddah seeds)
Big haze(f1).......................................... ........original Haze x chronic (Crazy x seeds)
Bubble Axe.(f1).......................................... ....saxon axe x bubbledust (fritillary seeds)
Cheesonix (f1).............................................. .Cheese x Chronic
(cheesexNL) x strawberry haze(f1)....................(lovelightpower)
cheese x shimla(f1)........................................ ..(Sonic)
Cheese x Yumboldt(f1)......................................
Floater x Lifesaver(multi-parent F1 seedline)........(BeAn)
FreeTibet x WW(f1)........................................(So7 omon seeds)
G-bomb(s1).......................................... .........(big buddah seeds)
goats cheese(f1)........................................ ....(banana man)
Goldfinger........................................ .............
Hawaiian Maui Wowie Skunk x Californian Orange Skunk(f1)(Jolly Green Giant)
Jacky p(f1)............................................. .......jackherer(male) x The Dunk(ukG13 clone) ([email protected])
Jackie psd(f1)........................................... .....sour diesel(male) x jackie p"([email protected])
JLo (f1).............................................. ...........Kentish Creme X Flo
Kachina(f1 and clone)......................................(HotHo useFlowers)
Landing Zone(f1).......................................... ..Jack Herer x Durban Poison (fritillary seed)
Lemon stinky(f1)........................................ .....sensi star x chronic(Crazy x seed's)
Malonica(f1)...................................... .............malawi gold x chronic(Crazy x seed's)
malahazi(f1)...................................... ..............original haze x malawi gold(Crazy x seed's)
mantis(f1)........................................ ...............nap x haze x santa maria (Banana Man)
Marbled white (f1)............................................Wh ite Pearl x Sensi Star (fritillary seed)
MoFlo............................................. ................
Old times(f1)......................................... ..........esb x ? (oldtimer1)
pops(f1).......................................... ...............(Banana Man)
pineapple x shimla(f1)........................................ (Sonic)
Saxon Axe (f1 and clone)...................................NL x Sensi Star (fritillary seed)
The Smelly One............................................... ..
sour krow(f1).......................................... .........(Banana Man)
sour smurf(f1)......................................... .........(Banana Man)
Spicy cheese.(f1 and f2)...................................Spice x BBCheese (So7omon seeds)
Strawberry Cheesel (f1)....................................Cheese x Strawberry Diesel (Suburban seeds)
Swazi Skunk x Californian Orange Skunk(f1)..........(Jolly Green Giant)
Swowie Skunk(f1)......................................... ...(Bloodz in da Hoodz)
WW x FreeTibet(f1) .........................................(So7omon seeds)
*


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Another example in trustworthiness from oure fine government lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

its only 1.2 coins for a vendors account on that atlantis fuck thats cheap, way too cheap thats why its scam city.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2013)

*Tooti-Fruity(clone)..................................... ...south-east midlands

best weed i ever smoked...........*​


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> *Tooti-Fruity(clone)..................................... ...south-east midlands
> 
> best weed i ever smoked...........*​


tastes like juicy fruit hubba bubba lol mmmm tasty


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

An what with all this talking bout clone onlys n stuff , there maybe a new one on the way lol, mate just told me he bought some bagseed back from guyana with him for me lol, tempted to make my own lmao (only joking never bred anything before n wont have the space to do it lol) 

they are definetely gonna get grown at some point tho lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

i am curious as to what it takes to make that list....so many nice sounding ones, imagine a sog with one clone of each of them,,,


----------



## DankySam (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok So can someone tell me how to set up a 600w x3 cool tube set up In MY BUD BOX???? Many THANKS GUYS!! Does it go Intake>>light>>light>>light>>fan>>SUCKING OUT And then Have CARBON FILTER>>FAN>>OUT

Im Just abit confused and need a bit of advice from someone with some experience, Im getting some amnesia cuts soon i cant wait​


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 10, 2013)

always pull air is the rule,

filter>light>light>light>fan sucking air out.

but 1 fan wont be able to do 3 hoods and a filter, good luck!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 10, 2013)

Evening lads, having a good day for once, just got accepted into college as a mature student to do a 6 month carpentry course, I start tomorrow as I oly got the place cos a cpl ppl dropped out so I need to catch up on 4 weeks I missed, finally I can give up the chef shit after 8 fucking years


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

Think that's a robot lemon!?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening lads, having a good day for once, just got accepted into college as a mature student to do a 6 month carpentry course, I start tomorrow as I oly got the place cos a cpl ppl dropped out so I need to catch up on 4 weeks I missed, finally I can give up the chef shit after 8 fucking years


Whoo. Sounds good man! I got offered a carpentry apprenticeship of sorts from a family friend who do hand made kitchens, and anything else in the house made of wood. Had to turn it down alas due to complications in my schedule, but damn, I'd love to learn good carpentry. I am a chef to learn to cook, I want a short career as a carpenter for the same reasons. Fantastic skill set to have just for personal use. Congrats man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

DankySam said:


> Ok So can someone tell me how to set up a 600w x3 cool tube set up In MY BUD BOX???? Many THANKS GUYS!! Does it go Intake>>light>>light>>light>>fan>>SUCKING OUT And then Have CARBON FILTER>>FAN>>OUT
> 
> Im Just abit confused and need a bit of advice from someone with some experience, Im getting some amnesia cuts soon i cant wait​


To cool 3x600W lights you will 2 fans and 1 filter, 1 fan and filter for the smell and 1 fan to cool the lights

you will want to do something like this

Fan 1-- air from outside of tent-light-light-light-fan-vent to outside of tent

Fan 2-- Filter-Fan-Vent to outside tent


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening lads, having a good day for once, just got accepted into college as a mature student to do a 6 month carpentry course, I start tomorrow as I oly got the place cos a cpl ppl dropped out so I need to catch up on 4 weeks I missed, finally I can give up the chef shit after 8 fucking years


congrats mate, get in,keep ya head down n think of the qualification at the end, never hurts to add another string to your bow

Im just waiting to get a grow on so I can afford my HGV licence


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You wanna get onto the lads over at customer services there, seems they're slacking a touch. lol
> 
> Where's yer little "official product" card?.......
> 
> ...





Garybhoy11 said:


> i was looking for the BB card as well but it wasnt in the envelope just the little dog tag thing, fuck it the s33ds were what i wanted anyway lmao, however DST get it sorted for nxt time bro


Hahaha look what i got in the post 2day lmao, cheers DST u cud have just gave me a cpl in ma nxt order, was wondering wtf when i seen another post from amsterdam until i opened it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 10, 2013)

Got 3 Dippy ellsy, 2 Engineers dream x Deep blue & 1 Casey jones all potted up a cpl days ago in 10L airpots with biobizz allmix, and under the 400w as of today to veg and will go under the 600 hps in about 6 weeks for flowering,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 11, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahaha look what i got in the post 2day lmao, cheers DST u cud have just gave me a cpl in ma nxt order, was wondering wtf when i seen another post from amsterdam until i opened it.
> 
> View attachment 2812910


hahaha very funny!

why soo dead in ere? come on lads!!

well done gazza !!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

fuck i love canna cake on a empty stomach, breakfast of champions lollolol

morning all.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

you all still in bed dribbling? get up and do something useful like post on riu lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

I been up since half six done my work for the day in 2 hours then had breaky n got the bongo banging. Curry and homebrew last night, funky back end this morning lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

you still on ya hols then don? thought u would have been at work mate.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola!

So, it's time to put my pics where my mouth is or something like that? these are for the Yorkshireman if you're watching 




Say hello to my beautiful babies! I love them!

Although, since it's my first grow, I need some advice. I'm having trouble keeping the temperature down in my tent, usually sits at about 30 degrees C which is at least 5 degrees too hot! outside O2 is a non starter cause the cupboard is right in the middle of the house so without major work it's not going to happen. 

Since the pics were taken about a week ago I've got myself a nifty wee Humidifier from a delightful Hydroponics company in Sommerset (cheers guys) which has sorted my humidity problems out. I'm running a single 600w HID and to be honest, whilst it isn't burning or harming the plants directly I can't help but feel it's the temperature culprit! There's also a big 12 inch 3 speed oscillating fan going in there as well which stops the temp from going over board and I've been hanging damp towels as well but that's not really a solution just a temporary fix.

As always, any advice would be greatly appreciated and any abuse discarded.

Peace all from the outreaches of Scotland.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

is it my eyes or is that coco looking a bit dry?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2013)

On the surface it does look a bit dry but when I insert my finger it's still nice and moist underneath so I didn't want to over water them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you still on ya hols then don? thought u would have been at work mate.


I work from home in morning usually mate, head to work for about half 10. Flexistoner time


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

Groke, how does the dehumidifier vent out? If its into the rent then pulled by the fan out that'll put a few degrees on easy. I use a hydrometer that had a max and min reading. You can turn one item off at a time over a couple f days and easy spot the cause.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

Something for ya perusal....

[h=1]Bedroom Tax A 'Shocking' Policy That Should Be Scrapped, Says UN Investigator[/h] *PA* | Posted: 11/09/2013 06:20 BST | Updated: 11/09/2013 08:46 BST









   







152
33
9
357


*Get UK Politics Newsletters:* Subscribe 





Follow:

United Nations, Polls, UK Politics, Bedroom Tax, UK NEWS, UK Politics News 



An inspector from the United Nations has given a damning verdict on the government's 'bedroom tax', saying it is "shocking".
Raquel Rolnik was sent to examine the policy, called the 'spare room subsidy' by the government, last week.
And the special investigator was not impressed, calling for it to be scrapped.
The policy was introduced earlier this year to reduce the number of social tenants under-occupying their accommodation.




Rolnik told The Guardian anecdotal evidence during her fact-finding visit to Britain has raised concerns about the happiness of those affected by the welfare reform measure.
Britain was failing to provide sufficient quantities of affordable social housing, she said.
She said: "My immediate recommendation is that the bedroom tax is abolished.
"I was very shocked to hear how many people feel abused in their human rights by this decision and why - being so vulnerable - they should pay for the cost of the economic downturn, which was brought about by the financial crisis."
Under the Government's welfare reform, social tenants deemed to have more bedrooms than they need have had their housing benefit reduced since April.
Ministers say it tackles an unfair ''spare room subsidy'' not available to private-sector renters and suggest it will save around £500 million annually as part of the deficit-reduction strategy.
But it has sparked protests across the country with critics claiming it is forcing families into poverty and will increase the benefit bill by pushing people into the private sector.
Rolnik's unprecedented visit - at the invitation of the Government - has taken in trips to London, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Belfast and Manchester where she has spoken to people on housing estates and at food banks.
She told the Guardian some tenants were contemplating suicide due to the changes, adding that the bedroom tax could constitute a breach of human rights laws.
Rolnik's final report will be presented in Geneva to the UN Human Rights Council in March 2014.
Housing Minister Mark Prisk said: "We have written to the Homes and Communities Agency about this issue. They've accepted that, in his evidence to the Select Committee, the regulator was unclear, and have confirmed that all social housing providers have been given the correct viability rating.
"Thanks to Government action we will soon be building new affordable homes at the fastest rate for two decades. The regulator will play a vital role by ensuring this expanding market is robust, investors have confidence in the financial viability of providers, and tenants get the service they deserve.
"We will continue to assess the regulator's performance to ensure lessons have been learnt, and all decisions are transparent."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

The residents in my spare room pay their taxes no bother .


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2013)

On the surface it does look a bit dry but when I insert my finger it's still nice and moist underneath so I didn't want to over water them.

Cheers Don! 

The Humidifier sits in the tent and puffs away to varying degrees, I've got another fan outside the tent with ducting running in through one of the ports sucking it all out. It's definately the light that's the problem because when they're in their dark phase for about 8 hours at the moment the temp drops down to a nice and comfy 22 degrees c.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool hood it is then though the outside temps will drop soon enough you nght get away with bare bulb


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2013)

Don, 

Just had a wee look at your grow journal, AWESOME work mate! loving it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

cheers fella. i'll be starting a new one shortly


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

The Groke said:


> On the surface it does look a bit dry but when I insert my finger it's still nice and moist underneath so I didn't want to over water them.


its quite hard to overwater with coco, just keep a eye on them you dont want em drying out its a inert medium and the plants left too dry in coco will start to eat thereselfs cause theres fuck all else to munch lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 11, 2013)

morning shit stabberz, how are we all this morning? im getting baked b4 i need to head to college.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning shit stabberz, how are we all this morning? im getting baked b4 i need to head to college.


did your fairy land?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> did your fairy land?


yeah mate, i just text u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

anyone got any recommendations for a new bulb?

thinking i'll just get the osram Son T
*
600w Sunmaster HPS
**600w Osram Son T Plus
**6**00w Sylvania Grolux


*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone got any recommendations for a new bulb?
> 
> thinking i'll just get the osram Son T
> *
> ...


Easy boys his are we all? I use the Phillips son t green power ones 600 watt gives off 92.000 lumens I think its allabout that extra 2000 Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

all about the extra 2k eh lol cheers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

@ the groke I find with seedlings letting the coco dry out is good and when u water em dont give em much at all I've managed to drown a load if seedlings in coco pulled em all after 5 weeks if veg that was a shitter but me head wasn't in the game...I'd say there due a feed soon tho and if you wanna keep ur temps down get a bigger extraction fan mate and (or) a hood


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeh think they got a year life span aswell they ain't cheap but u can see a slight colour difference and I think the bitches like it naaaaaa mean


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

Fucking not been paid again. Fucking fuming! If this guy ain't paid by Friday I'm going round and ripping the whole fucking roof back off! Fucking cuuuunnnntttt lol
any way morning boys. Ice I'm defo sending that off today, Been a bit busy.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

you roofers and ya 3day weeks, ya never getting paid on time what for to be a cripple by the time ya 50??? i no a few roofers, couple of em very old friends who im about 3yrs older then i use to kick the shit out of em just playing but after a few years roofing that soon changed lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fucking not been paid again. Fucking fuming! If this guy ain't paid by Friday I'm going round and ripping the whole fucking roof back off! Fucking cuuuunnnntttt lol
> any way morning boys. Ice I'm defo sending that off today, Been a bit busy.


jus be careful mate, when i was 18 i used to do lead n slate roofing n same thing happened to us, didnt get paid so went n ripped roof back off n we got arrested for criminal damage etc but CPS decided not to run with it in the end


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Well I think I defo kept the right blue dream to mother Cuz 3 weeks in and she smelling really fruity better than the other 2 did a lot better can't wait to have a taste if this one...and me bubba kush is starting to purple a little just like the other one did and getting plenty if milky trichs so 2 weeks 3 max I rekon  naaaaaaa mean


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah iv been in the building trade since I was like 16 and I can feel the affects on my back already. Need to go get acupuncture, my mate had it done and said it works wonders... Jus doesn't last for ever lol. Pfff 3 day week I'm out grafting all the time like 4 days a week! Lol.
yeah sae a mate of mine got fucked for ripping up a driveway that he block paved cause the guy didn't pay. It's a joke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

just start writing it in your t's n c's, when they sign the work order they got no excuse then


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah I need to start doing that, make them sign some kind of legal documents before I start work.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

morning all.......well just been to shop to buy me new setup.....and the fukers aint got what I want.........im a bit wiery about buying shit offline and it going to my pers address.....what u rec guys?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

bit like the road fucking people not releasing funds on time when i no you got ya shit, if you buy something either services or goods and you've received well fucking pay on time............


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 11, 2013)

is groke using a dehumidifier and hanging up wet towels??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning all.......well just been to shop to buy me new setup.....and the fukers aint got what I want.........im a bit wiery about buying shit offline and it going to my pers address.....what u rec guys?


whys it a problem, do you think theses major on-line retailers of grow shit are staying in business so long by selling mailing lists???

greens or growell i highly recommend stay away from ebay.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

starting to get bushy now......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> morning all.......well just been to shop to buy me new setup.....and the fukers aint got what I want.........im a bit wiery about buying shit offline and it going to my pers address.....what u rec guys?


do it man, i assumed everyone i saw in growshops was a farmer, i was proper wrong....untill i went to a famous bbc gardeners house recently i didnt realise how many people are openly running 2x2 tents with 3 600w for indoor gardens, obv doing it without worry!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

I dunno lad im just bit wiery bout buying shit online well esp grow related stuff.....well I was gonna go bay and prob amazon......the bay like from propa hydro shops n shit......fuking got a new tv last nite to a 40 inch led and me old braket to big that's mounted to wall so going to argous now het a angle grinder n chop the fuka smaller lol......


newuserlol said:


> whys it a problem, do you think theses major on-line retailers of grow shit are staying in business so long by selling mailing lists???
> 
> greens or growell i highly recommend stay away from ebay.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

well I need to buy 2 lumi 600w ballasts one of those box acustic fans....a nother filter 2 5 inch hoods....and 2 600w son t bulbs....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I dunno lad im just bit wiery bout buying shit online well esp grow related stuff.....well I was gonna go bay and prob amazon......the bay like from propa hydro shops n shit......fuking got a new tv last nite to a 40 inch led and me old braket to big that's mounted to wall so going to argous now het a angle grinder n chop the fuka smaller lol......


5 yrs plus of using them sites i mentioned never a single problem, would never ever no what is inside the packaging either.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

fite fuking off to argos bbs......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Your grow shops wank Lol my locals got loads of stuff in there I never know what to buy he got too many gadgets and stuff lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

no your a lazy wanker get it right shithead, but they are two of the biggest and best online grow shops who i have used without a probs for years, my local is pretty good first place online or not ive known to stock the double bulb aircooled hoods, bet your shitty grubhole dont stock em loolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Haahaha Yeh but your a lazy fat shithead ain't ya cake boy looool. Double bulb hood Nah don't think he got them but they sound shit hahahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

they had sold out of shit I wanted lol but cba to wait for there stok to come in.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Your grow shops wank Lol my locals got loads of stuff in there I never know what to buy he got too many gadgets and stuff lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> they had sold out of shit I wanted lol but cba to wait for there stok to come in.......


just get on ebay n order it mate, job done


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> they had sold out of shit I wanted lol but cba to wait for there stok to come in.......


Its mad how busy them shops are ain't it Lol there's a lot more growing than u think naaaaa mean I need to go my shop and get some bio bloom only got about 60mill left


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its mad how busy them shops are ain't it Lol there's a lot more growing than u think naaaaa mean I need to go my shop and get some bio bloom only got about 60mill left


get plant magic old timer organic bloom, its half the price of biobloom and does as good if not better at the job


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> get plant magic old timer organic bloom, its half the price of biobloom and does as good if not better at the job


Yeh I've had a look at those before because plant magic do a hard water range aswell and my waters like Bruce Lee hard as fuck lol. Yeh I'm going 2morra so I'll see what's crack a lackin. Hows your b dreams are they smelling fruity?? The mother smells gorgeous


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've had a look at those before because plant magic do a hard water range aswell and my waters like Bruce Lee hard as fuck lol. Yeh I'm going 2morra so I'll see what's crack a lackin. Hows your b dreams are they smelling fruity?? The mother smells gorgeous


yeah they are smelling and looking lovely, the buds are forming nicely now and they are solid


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah they are smelling and looking lovely, the buds are forming nicely now and they are solid


Sounds good mate I ran 2 on the last and one of em the buds were solid and a nice smoke so u should enjoy mate. I potted up those cheese in 3ltr air pots and thence been in flower nearly 2 weeks now and still haven't grown much Lol never mind at least I'll get something off em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> btw yman those research papers on biowave need to be in a particular format to be acceptable for review, don't argue ive done this for a living



First it wasn't a proper scientific experiment made available for review by it's peers, now it's not in the correct format acceptable for review by it's peers? 
"Don't argue I've done this for a living"?


You'll have to do better than that, no true Scotsman followed by false attribution without addressing the burden of proof really drops you in the shit.
I'm mostly self taught and have no formal qualifications but my partner, my dad and his wife and the neuroscientist that they both work for are all experts in their own field and still do "this" for a living (All 4 looked puzzled and said "Eh? no" when I put it to them). 


If you are unwilling or unable to explain yourself then why should anybody listen to what you have to say?


----------



## iiKode (Sep 11, 2013)

well they love their feed, thats me backing off on grow and adding more bloom now, got a few yellow leaves, thats after giving them water they need feed every watering, nothing to worry about i dont think, other than that they looking alright, except far right is different pheno, flowers slower and stretier with what looks to be airy/stretchy buds


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First it wasn't a proper scientific experiment made available for review by it's peers, now it's not in the correct format acceptable for review by it's peers?
> "Don't argue I've done this for a living"?
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear sorry to hear that about your friends, have they ever written a paper for peer review? I know u haven't......... self taught indeed


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

some people just cant smell bs, theres marketing using pseudo science...biowave, superthrive etc, and theres real research......wake up matey


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

sometimes the problem with being self taught is your teacher is a twat and doesn't know it


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

hows we all doing then??? im fucking bored...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

Kite tubing...I want a go lol
[video=youtube;UHiYN9CcZFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHiYN9CcZFM#t=65[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

just scouting about on some sites to get some good prices on stuff,,,,,,,


newuserlol said:


> hows we all doing then??? im fucking bored...........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

got about 2 weeks veg left so thort fukit ill try and get new setup up and running for wen they go into flower.....


imcjayt said:


> just scouting about on some sites to get some good prices on stuff,,,,,,,


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got about 2 weeks veg left so thort fukit ill try and get new setup up and running for wen they go into flower.....


jay u goin commercial with that set up...nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

the bubba  the blue dream  and my homemade reflector for the vert 250 Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2814029View attachment 2814030View attachment 2814033 the bubba View attachment 2814039 the blue dream View attachment 2814042 and my homemade reflector for the vert 250 Lol


that bubba kush looks tastey as fuck m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

this friday/sat i will be adding a 2.4x1.2mtr tent to my set up will have 2 600 aircooled powerplants and 8pyschos in there fuck it...........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

homemade reflector for the vert 250 Lol said:


> dont lie bizzle thats your foil hat for when you think they coming 4 youuuuuuuuuuuu lolol


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

ive just flipped another 2 psychos, vegged a bit longer cos u can in a 2.4 x 1.2, nice one sambo, uppin tha game like it


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is it my eyes or is that coco looking a bit dry?


Cheers buddy! took your advice and watered them up and they seem to be thriving a bit more than usual. I'd read in some literature that overwatering was a problem so I held back a bit too much I guess.

Thanks, PEACE!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> ive just flipped another 2 psychos, vegged a bit longer cos u can in a 2.4 x 1.2, nice one sambo, uppin tha game like it


had to in with a mate my only mate where i live lol all his equipment, he pays leccy 50/50 after the first run that will soon change tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Cheers buddy! took your advice and watered them up and they seem to be thriving a bit more than usual. I'd read in some literature that overwatering was a problem so I held back a bit too much I guess.
> 
> Thanks, PEACE!


they did seem a little dry, im no coco expert mind done a few runs but i like flavor in my weed so soil n organic nutes (mostly) for me.

here a few of me old pics it always annoys the lads cause i get em out for all the noobs lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

what u mean mate?.......


indikat said:


> jay u goin commercial with that set up...nice


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

fuk me u saying that...I got to water me bitches lol..........


The Groke said:


> Cheers buddy! took your advice and watered them up and they seem to be thriving a bit more than usual. I'd read in some literature that overwatering was a problem so I held back a bit too much I guess.
> 
> Thanks, PEACE!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

the are selling Scopolamine on the road now wtf thats a naughty naughty drug but i wont some lolol ''u will empty your bank account for me then suck my cock pretty lady'' lmao

[video=youtube;ToQ8PWYnu04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQ8PWYnu04[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the are selling Scopolamine on the road now wtf thats a naughty naughty drug but i wont some lolol ''u will empty your bank account for me then suck my cock pretty lady'' lmao
> 
> [video=youtube;ToQ8PWYnu04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQ8PWYnu04[/video]


to save 35mins of watching fancy explaining it quickly? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> to save 35mins of watching fancy explaining it quickly? lol


the shit is like a zombie drug but so powerful u could dust a sheet of paper with it give said person to read and wham they are dosed and under your control, it takes away all will power u will do what ever told.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont lie bizzle thats your foil hat for when you think they coming 4 youuuuuuuuuuuu lolol


Hahaha Yeh nicked it off raiden Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeh that's some scary shit that is seen a documentary on it how it turns folk into zombies and how a tiny bit can kill about 15 men cuuuuurazy


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Yeh nicked it off raiden Lol


naaaaaaaaa mean that dus look like mortal kombats raiden hat lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

I fuckin naaaaaaa meeeeaaaaan lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 11, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the shit is like a zombie drug but so powerful u could dust a sheet of paper with it give said person to read and wham they are dosed and under your control, it takes away all will power u will do what ever told.


I'll have a dusting of that "Devils Breath " m8, I know a bank manager ! & a nice tart up the road , puff . . . Lol


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey peops,

Someone mentioned Silkroad...I must be getting old or just fucking stupid but...really, deliver to my door...is that true and has anyone got any comments?

Also, any recommendations on grow tents kits for between £180 to £250....I am not gonna be greedy, just a small setup possibly. Currently have no real issues growing outdoors, but is indoor grow just as easy?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'll have a dusting of that "Devils Breath " m8, I know a bank manager ! & a nice tart up the road , puff . . . Lol


better bet would be a bookies on sunday morning, "heya love got this paperwork to deliver some betting slips here" lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hey peops,
> 
> Someone mentioned Silkroad...I must be getting old or just fucking stupid but...really, deliver to my door...is that true and has anyone got any comments?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on grow tents kits for between £180 to £250....I am not gonna be greedy, just a small setup possibly. Currently have no real issues growing outdoors, but is indoor grow just as easy?


find yourself a 1mx1m tent, 600W HPS,ool tube or air cooled hood for the light, 5" fan n carbon filter, 1 clip on fan and you are good to go

most of this you will find 2nd hand on ebay n it will be cheaper than buying a kit


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hey peops,
> 
> Someone mentioned Silkroad...I must be getting old or just fucking stupid but...really, deliver to my door...is that true and has anyone got any comments?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on grow tents kits for between £180 to £250....I am not gonna be greedy, just a small setup possibly. Currently have no real issues growing outdoors, but is indoor grow just as easy?


first rule of fightclub is '' shit im wrecked i forgot lol'' yeah thats it ''dont talk about fight club'' i think lololol

yeah silkroad is real and yes u can get any drug known to man delivered to your door.


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 11, 2013)

thats fucked up....do they deliver whores too. LOL

Right, I suppose I better look at getting a shopping list together for growing my tomatoes!!! Any suggestions on a good place to get seeds, I have looked and there are so many places...user experience and recommendations go a lot further in my mind.

I am now gonna try a Hungry Joes Triple Cheese and Peperoni Lasgne...If I am not back in 20 minutes its because I am prolapsing my ass through my throat


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching an interesting feature on a program atm, all about a bloke called Prof john allen who is researching into LED lights in an agricultural setting, apparently he practically invented LED grow lights lol, science behind it is above my level but maybe yorkie n indi might enjoy looking into it if they can stop their lovers quarrels lol

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/graduation/laureationaddresses/archive/june2010/johnallen/


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

Datura is the one plant that I have heard about over the years, peeps getting lost in a different reality, one guy was making shopping lists in the air continuously for years....carlos casteneda talks about how to prepare each part of the plant in "the teachings of don juan"...gotta say I would never try this myself....toooo fukin much.com


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

rite getting some to drug the missis......


newuserlol said:


> the shit is like a zombie drug but so powerful u could dust a sheet of paper with it give said person to read and wham they are dosed and under your control, it takes away all will power u will do what ever told.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

this devils breath is going for near 200 a g on the road lol


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone here play Xbox live?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching an interesting feature on a program atm, all about a bloke called Prof john allen of St andrews university who is researching into LED lights in an agricultural setting, apparently he practically invented LED grow lights lol, science behind it is above my level but maybe yorkie n indi might enjoy looking into it if they can stop their lovers quarrels lol

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/graduation/laureationaddresses/archive/june2010/johnallen/


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> thats fucked up....do they deliver whores too. LOL
> 
> Right, I suppose I better look at getting a shopping list together for growing my tomatoes!!! Any suggestions on a good place to get seeds, I have looked and there are so many places...user experience and recommendations go a lot further in my mind.
> 
> I am now gonna try a Hungry Joes Triple Cheese and Peperoni Lasgne...If I am not back in 20 minutes its because I am prolapsing my ass through my throat


Seeds- http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Anyone here play Xbox live?


had 4 360s ended up selling em all i get bored or skint too quick lool will be getting a ps4 tho in nov


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 11, 2013)

well theres a open invite to play if anyone has Fifa 13, Borderlands 2, Forza 4 or Halo 4


----------



## indikat (Sep 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Watching an interesting feature on a program atm, all about a bloke called Prof john allen who is researching into LED lights in an agricultural setting, apparently he practically invented LED grow lights lol, science behind it is above my level but maybe yorkie n indi might enjoy looking into it if they can stop their lovers quarrels lol
> 
> http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/graduation/laureationaddresses/archive/june2010/johnallen/


the science of LEDs is this...semiconductor with electron flow in one direction, when electrons fall into electron holes created by impurities in the semiconductor they give out photons dif wavelengths for dif substances....eg gallium nitride will give out blue light


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> the science of LEDs is this...semiconductor with electron flow in one direction, when electrons fall into electron holes created by impurities in the semiconductor they give out photons dif wavelengths for dif substances....eg gallium nitride will give out blue light


yup completely over my head lol, electronics have never been a strong point for me lol

I mainly put it up as a few ppl in here have been eyeing up LED grow lights an it seems this bloke invented LED's so his research may point someone in the right direction when deciding what light to buy etc


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

is that the new season of sons i see on piratebay??? season 6?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 11, 2013)

Evening all!

I hope you're all doing well?

I have a querie with regards to Nutrients, I'm currenty using Formulex Nutrient Solution, here's the link...

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-formulex.cfm

I didn't get it from there but it's the same shiz.

My question would be, I'm on day 10, got 3 seedlings going strong and I've used this twice so far in the ten days, should I be using it less or more than this?

As always your comments are appreciated.

Peace


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

fuck yes! new boardwalk empire, new sons of anarchy my lifes almost complete, just need some walking dead lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2013)

and my mutant 3 top from cutting a inch of the top bud due to burning


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2814390View attachment 2814391View attachment 2814392
> 
> and my mutant 3 top from cutting a inch of the top bud due to burning
> View attachment 2814393


Snap lol...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

What date in oct does season 4 of the walking dead start???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What date in oct does season 4 of the walking dead start???


think wer around 30 days ish
use google u lazy cunt

lmao
oct 14th us


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

plants coming on nice ice man....................


IC3M4L3 said:


> think wer around 30 days ish
> use google u lazy cunt
> 
> lmao
> oct 14th us


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> plants coming on nice ice man....................


yeh man starting to catch up,,gunna use the new reflector in the main op i think then next week buy a refelector for my op here for the 2 livers and 1 bbc so should do nicely under 650 like.
 

not 3 bad m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

U lot are google lool. Yeah think week 5 on Friday. Giving mine there last feed of pk on fri, then jus A+B till week 6/7 and finally 2 weeks of jus ripen. U using bud candy all the way thru ice?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U lot are google lool. Yeah think week 5 on Friday. Giving mine there last feed of pk on fri, then jus A+B till week 6/7 and finally 2 weeks of jus ripen. U using bud candy all the way thru ice?


na fucked it of a week bak, onbig bud now, bud candy only menna be from 1-3 then big bud 3-5, ect ect ect,, il run out of big bud on week 5 then its pk for 3 weeks then base for a week and water for 3 days ish

we week 5 on firday eally? fuk i thought im week 4 froday?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qd9ULJf2jqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd9ULJf2jqU[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na fucked it of a week bak, onbig bud now, bud candy only menna be from 1-3 then big bud 3-5, ect ect ect,, il run out of big bud on week 5 then its pk for 3 weeks then base for a week and water for 3 days ish
> 
> we week 5 on firday eally? fuk i thought im week 4 froday?


Yeah week 5 starts Friday. It's gone pretty quick actually usually feels like I'm in flower for 6 months lol.
gonna b interesting to see the difference with using the pk earlier and using jus ripen as to where I would usually smash it with boost lol. So far it's looking good. The blue Thai main colas gonna be a monster!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

me new tv up..........................View attachment 2814499


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me new tv up..........................View attachment 2814499


Lookin sweet mate. How much that set ya back? I'm ordering a new tv with mi x box one. Seen a samsung 39'' led smart tv for like £380


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;UHLE39rD1vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLE39rD1vE[/video].......................


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> trich...autos......what happened to u man


If it was just for my smoke then I would just stick to photos but to have the potential to earn £1000s every 12weeks is appealing a good auto is just as strong as most photos anyway in fact my bio diesel mass was better than my white rhino but my superbud was very special I'd like more people to try it it was very easy yield is superb and the quality is excellent i will put up pics very soon but trying to get the hang of this piece of shit iPhone 5, my next grow is auto for the regular readys and the photo that is dryers and cured perfectly will stay in my mason jars,I have a mason jar full of chiesel cheeseXdisel a friend gave me 3oz  oh and I also made my own bubble hash but although it was the best hash I've ever smoked i think there must be another way to get more hash for your money I only got around 15g and I used at least 2oz of little buds and all my veg from 24week plants going to def grow a kush strain next v coz ive never smoked it b4 when i started chopping and trimming my neibour knocked at the door saying she could smell pot! So after I wiped my arse I had to make phone call and dry it elsewhere and brought it back once in mason jars if anyone needs cheap top quality mason jars go to wilkinson you can get them big ones for£3 each


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

got it from asda 40 inch lcd hd.....299 lad lol......


spooningbadgers said:


> Lookin sweet mate. How much that set ya back? I'm ordering a new tv with mi x box one. Seen a samsung 39'' led smart tv for like £380


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

that was it spoony wernt bad for price for a led....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got it from asda 40 inch lcd hd.....299 lad lol......


Fuck that's cheap. Mite nip 2 asda myself. Is it a smart tv?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;aZscFzMjwss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZscFzMjwss[/video].....................lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 11, 2013)

no lad.....


spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck that's cheap. Mite nip 2 asda myself. Is it a smart tv?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> If it was just for my smoke then I would just stick to photos but to have the potential to earn £1000s every 12weeks is appealing a good auto is just as strong as most photos anyway in fact my bio diesel mass was better than my white rhino but my superbud was very special I'd like more people to try it it was very easy yield is superb and the quality is excellent i will put up pics very soon but trying to get the hang of this piece of shit iPhone 5, my next grow is auto for the regular readys and the photo that is dryers and cured perfectly will stay in my mason jars,I have a mason jar full of chiesel cheeseXdisel a friend gave me 3oz  oh and I also made my own bubble hash but although it was the best hash I've ever smoked i think there must be another way to get more hash for your money I only got around 15g and I used at least 2oz of little buds and all my veg from 24week plants going to def grow a kush strain next v coz ive never smoked it b4 when i started chopping and trimming my neibour knocked at the door saying she could smell pot! So after I wiped my arse I had to make phone call and dry it elsewhere and brought it back once in mason jars if anyone needs cheap top quality mason jars go to wilkinson you can get them big ones for£3 each


you dont sound like u chat shit, but theres much better than autos, and ffs paragraphs please u trying to blind me???

can your autos do this and leave you with a product of its qaulity, pic is 6exo 3pyscho 1wk veg under 1200 8wk flower, then 1wk dry and gone.

70days, theres no auto that can match that qualitywise especially, and the 2 bulb i was using where old one of them well over a year.

26oz in 70 days.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2013)

Them smart tellys are the bollocks badger I've got a 42" lg one and its bad as fuck just dont wanna spend 60 nutes on a smart controller for it or whatever there called Samsung look like the best ones tho with all that hand and voice recognition thingy ma bob


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 11, 2013)

Bloody hate weed and booze sometimes. Ever had a spare hour an evening before going back to work, and stuck an episode on to realize 20 minutes in vthat's the one you watched last night and now you only really have time for some failblog.

Smart TVs? Pffft. Computer can do the job far better. I don't understand why everyone doesn't have a laptop or such plkugged into their TV. Netflicks, the lot, it all becomes meaningless


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I saw the show, it had the douch Greg whatsisname on it from the MAsterchef programmes. It was interesting to see how he was showing that using different light spectrums actually made the plants grow differently, and also taste differently.....



indikat said:


> the science of LEDs is this...semiconductor with electron flow in one direction, when electrons fall into electron holes created by impurities in the semiconductor they give out photons dif wavelengths for dif substances....eg gallium nitride will give out blue light





Saerimmner said:


> yup completely over my head lol, electronics have never been a strong point for me lol
> 
> I mainly put it up as a few ppl in here have been eyeing up LED grow lights an it seems this bloke invented LED's so his research may point someone in the right direction when deciding what light to buy etc


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

thing that put me off on paper with LEDs is that they give out cones of light rather than flat flood lighting so whatever is under them is going to have to be very close to get the energy with the inverse-square law running....fukin glad im not runnin LEDs...pkasma in the future mebbe but leds are for illumination rather than growing annuals imo.....at trich.....u need exo.........at imc....commercial is when u have sophisticated equipment eg a few aircooled hoods and have more than 9 plants....there are 3 commercial grades depending on how many plants u runnin etc....sentencing is completely different.....house car business kids etc at risk....prob not a worry if u keep to under 27? cba to google and stay a level 3 commercial grower ,,,watevea u need to do risk assessment? so best to check out sentencing guidelines there was a link on here a while back


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

hope my DMT arrives today, this afternoon could get interesting, have a good day all, bin v busy have hardly had the time to argue properly with yman but hope to catch up laters


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah so do i indi, it should do, morning all im just having a couple of slices of cake with a blunt lmao and me tea of course lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah so do i indi, it should do, morning all im just having a couple of slices of cake with a blunt lmao and me tea of course lol


Making a habit out of that ain't ya mate lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Morning.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Making a habit out of that ain't ya mate lol


no its the last i just kept one cake for meself, rest has been bagged and is frozen, just such a lovely wake n bake eating edibles on a empty stomach, u calmed down yet tyson? aint gonna go do nuffing stupid to that roof u not been paid for? not worth it spoons ya just get nicked.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Lmao Yeah, I rang the guy and he said he's paid :s turns out he paid the letting agency he rents his house with and nobody informed me pmsl. I don't kno how ya can eat weed, I literally have 1 cup cake and that's my day out the window. Proper turns me in to a vegetable lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

DST said:


> I think I saw the show, it had the douch Greg whatsisname on it from the MAsterchef programmes. It was interesting to see how he was showing that using different light spectrums actually made the plants grow differently, and also taste differently.....


yup thats the one, called country watch or summat


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

the DMT smells nice, great stealth.......took a whiff of the beautiful orange powder and have quite a head buzz, I like the smell.......this is setting up for a nice trip


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> you dont sound like u chat shit, but theres much better than autos, and ffs paragraphs please u trying to blind me???
> 
> can your autos do this and leave you with a product of its qaulity, pic is 6exo 3pyscho 1wk veg under 1200 8wk flower, then 1wk dry and gone.
> 
> ...


Your right in what you say a top photo will smash an auto to bits in terms of quality but ive found that with autos they are super easy and almost need no care whereas some photos tend to behave like a bitch and it is only for a cash crop and over 80g from one auto that I didn't give a shit about because I had other photos is very good I also found the buds dence and as strong as most photos anyway I think a good auto is like a mid range photo and it has good bag appeal and will earn me money which is why I grow autos I like to veg my photos for at least 8 weeks and grow a monster,I think for the best weed patience is the key too many people who sell cut too early or veg way to short to earn any real money a friend grew 9 plants and I had more bud on my 2 than he did on 9 lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> Your right in what you say a top photo will smash an auto to bits in terms of quality but ive found that with autos they are super easy and almost need no care whereas some photos tend to behave like a bitch and it is only for a cash crop and over 80g from one auto that I didn't give a shit about because I had other photos is very good I also found the buds dence and as strong as most photos anyway I think a good auto is like a mid range photo and it has good bag appeal and will earn me money which is why I grow autos I like to veg my photos for at least 8 weeks and grow a monster,I think for the best weed patience is the key too many people who sell cut too early or veg way to short to earn any real money a friend grew 9 plants and I had more bud on my 2 than he did on 9 lol



different strokes for different folks n all that but no auto in the land smelt or tasted like that 26 oz of clone only exo cheese and pyschosis, which was completed start to donated in 70days........


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> different strokes for different folks n all that but no auto in the land smelt or tasted like that 26 oz of clone only exo cheese and pyschosis, which was completed start to donated in 70days........


If it was just to smoke then i would only grow photos but autos are really handy especially if you veg for 10-12 weeks because you can grow autos while growing photos and then when the autos are finnished flip the photos, I bet exo was nice ive got ghs exo seed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> If it was just to smoke then i would only grow photos but autos are really handy especially if you veg for 10-12 weeks because you can grow autos while growing photos and then when the autos are finnished flip the photos, I bet exo was nice ive got ghs exo seed lol


the ghs exo is a nice smoke couldn't fault it, but nothing like the real deal.

autos i agree do have there use's like if you have large separate veg areas, or outdoor all im saying is i could grow many a photo and get better yields and better smoke in the same amount of time.


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah I was thinkin about that ghs "exo" surely its jus gone back to skunk no 1?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> different strokes for different folks n all that but no auto in the land smelt or tasted like that 26 oz of clone only exo cheese and pyschosis, which was completed start to donated in 70days........


Donated? lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> newuserlol said:
> 
> 
> > different strokes for different folks n all that but no auto in the land smelt or tasted like that 26 oz of clone only exo cheese and pyschosis, which was completed start to donated in 70days........
> ...


I know right....lmao


Spoon reflector landed mate. Cushty. Dint need to send SD tho matey. Appreciated tho.....


So spoon wtf week are we at.? As for my percy op Im totally fooked on what week im on. I guess ther done wen ther done lol
Fuksake man......

Anyone found when you cane your plants ip they stop drinkkng as much for a few days at least? Meh..fukit

Happy dayz


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah I was thinkin about that ghs "exo" surely its jus gone back to skunk no 1?


really isnt a bad smoke just nothing like the clone-only, dunno how she grows tho ive only smoked her never grown it.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

oioi lads quick q need answer asap

can i use boibizz all mix for new clones to go into or is it to strong??

£5 for 20 liters would do me right now as im uncertain what will become of them, also does it have nutes in to start??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

just been playing some game called metro last light i think its called seemed a qaulity game but my comp was struggling with it even on low settings, you can use allmix for clones no problem, it says it has enough nutes in for 3wks that bollax after 3wk of just plain water your plant will be looking very hungry, leave it a wk max before nutes.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I know right....lmao
> 
> 
> Spoon reflector landed mate. Cushty. Dint need to send SD tho matey. Appreciated tho.....
> ...


no worries mate. It was only an extra quid so I thought fuck it. Week 5 starts tomorrow mate. Mine are getting thirsty as fuck now, was feeding 2 lt every other day but now there drying out in jus over 24 hours!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just been playing some game called metro last light i think its called seemed a qaulity game but my comp was struggling with it even on low settings, you can use allmix for clones no problem, it says it has enough nutes in for 3wks that bollax after 3wk of just plain water your plant will be looking very hungry, leave it a wk max before nutes.


Sik game. I got it on ps3 gta out next week I think and cod ghosts in 4 weeks or summert again...happy dayss

Oj and lemon twat I use canna start love the shit for clones and seedlings. Remeber to use rhiz on em too....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> just been playing some game called metro last light i think its called seemed a qaulity game but my comp was struggling with it even on low settings, you can use allmix for clones no problem, it says it has enough nutes in for 3wks that bollax after 3wk of just plain water your plant will be looking very hungry, leave it a wk max before nutes.



wicked with the missus playing up i need to preserve both of these tilli can cs them, the lanky bitch is the Las vegas lemon i wanted...(matches picks and stinks rotten lemon only smell) and the little indica leaning one is 5 days quicker flowering short and squat, puts buds on fast and smells very lemony with a naughty skunk smell mixed in there....

indica for sale if i was into that

satty for headstash!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sik game. I got it on ps3 gta out next week I think and cod ghosts in 4 weeks or summert again...happy dayss
> 
> Oj and lemon twat I use canna start love the shit for clones and seedlings. Remeber to use rhiz on em too....


ta man but the grow show only has boibizz in small bags, ive never used dirt but need to make these clones able to grow slow and feed themselves....so i thought soil??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Sik game. I got it on ps3 gta out next week I think and cod ghosts in 4 weeks or summert again...happy dayss
> 
> Oj and lemon twat I use canna start love the shit for clones and seedlings. Remeber to use rhiz on em too....


yeah it seems a qaulity game, my lappy carnt really handle it tho.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Morning, 

really need a quick answer here to put my mind at rest please...

Nutrients, how often should I be using them with 11 day old seedlings? I've used them twice, a week apart. Using Formulex Nutrient Solution, check the link....

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-formulex.cfm

Not where I bought it from but it's the same stuff.

Cheers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Just been grow shop for some bio bloom and came away with a couple of freebies fookin shaaaaaand mate


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

well fuk me went to 3 diff growshops this morning and no one got nothing.......I managed to get 1 6 inch hood.....couldent get the lumi ballasts so got 2 maxibright fukit done me the 2 for 200 sqid and the hood for 60.....sed will get me nother hood in for tue.............cant get me hands on a 5 or 6 inch acustic box fan iver grrrrrrrrr


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

ballasts don't look to bad tbh......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well fuk me went to 3 diff growshops this morning and no one got nothing.......I managed to get 1 6 inch hood.....couldent get the lumi ballasts so got 2 maxibright fukit done me the 2 for 200 sqid and the hood for 60.....sed will get me nother hood in for tue.......View attachment 2815306View attachment 2815307......cant get me hands on a 5 or 6 inch acustic box fan iver grrrrrrrrr


what about a tds silent from justfans.co.uk not even a growshop.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

bonus just phoned nother shop can get me a 6 inch box fan next day for 170 that aint bad.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

im a bit wiery of buying shit off the net lol if can get from shop its betta for me lol.......


newuserlol said:


> what about a tds silent from justfans.co.uk not even a growshop.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

well the plan is to get a 6 inch filter aswell suck thru filter and the 2 lights.....with box fan......6 inch will be ok for that to do the lot?.....then ive got a nother 4 inch filter inthere 2......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

the 6 inch is 1000/m3 a hour....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeh that's the same hood as me IMC the old silver star bang on mate. Those ballasts loom alright that's what I'm getting next when I upgrade some nice digital ballasts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Get an 8 inch with a speed controller on it that should be fine when I set up my secret room I'm putting a big 12" in there overkill Lol but with a controller will be perfect


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer was impressed with hood tbh nice and big...not 2 heavy iver......id of pref the lumi ones but fukit the maxi do same thing realy.....same price....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's the same hood as me IMC the old silver star bang on mate. Those ballasts loom alright that's what I'm getting next when I upgrade some nice digital ballasts


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

I dunno bout the 8 inch....think that will be bit to much without the speed controller......im thinking the 6 at 1000m3 shld cut it...


shawnybizzle said:


> Get an 8 inch with a speed controller on it that should be fine when I set up my secret room I'm putting a big 12" in there overkill Lol but with a controller will be perfect


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

I've got a 6" fan pulling through a 5" rhino and a hood and still gets a bit warm on muggy days. You've got the cash to get a 8" ya tight fucker Lol with a speed controller you'll be laughing mate in the summer whack it on full in the winter just over half way or something?

Ive got an extra 250 in there aswell tho didn't think bout that Lol that chucks out some heat I'm just looking at em now it making me sweat lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer but what dose your 6 inch pull? per hour.....these box fans do 1000m3...think its more than a rvk......then if I get a 8 inch then im going 8 to 6....and lol them speed controllers aint cheep iver ha ha ah .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry I aint reading properly Lol Yeh 6" box fan should be good enough mate they got some power and are suppose to be pretty quiet? Never used one tho Lol but I'm gonna get a big dutty one for the new set up in about 4 months lol


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2013)

A 1000/m3 is perfect for 2 lights....



imcjayt said:


> the 6 inch is 1000/m3 a hour....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well fuk me went to 3 diff growshops this morning and no one got nothing.......I managed to get 1 6 inch hood.....couldent get the lumi ballasts so got 2 maxibright fukit done me the 2 for 200 sqid and the hood for 60.....sed will get me nother hood in for tue.......View attachment 2815306View attachment 2815307......cant get me hands on a 5 or 6 inch acustic box fan iver grrrrrrrrr


i got 2 lumitech digi ballasts, good shit i think?

dunno 
adding 5th 600 to the op tonight/tomoz/ should see a nice diffrence, hope it dont takle my temps up too muchk, if so then another 5" extractor will have to be added so be 15" of extracton lol...


sambo,, shame yer lappy wont play it too good m8, told u to buy a pc, much better, stop spending all ya dosh on crack n buy one!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got 2 lumitech digi ballasts, good shit i think?
> 
> dunno
> adding 5th 600 to the op tonight/tomoz/ should see a nice diffrence, hope it dont takle my temps up too muchk, if so then another 5" extractor will have to be added so be 15" of extracton lol...
> ...


i wish i had dosh to buy some crack the crackfiend i am lol twice ive done it all year...... i do need to get me a desktop tho you are right bout that.

its playable but only barely seems like a cracking game tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Here ya go ice that's the difference between a ltr and a 250 Lol told u I've never used a 250ml in comparison ya cheeky fucker Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

was out at the bank earlier and popped into the paki shop nxt to it and they were having a half price sale on bongs, got myself a nice new glass bong for only £8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

That looks sweet Garyboy will be nice watching the smoke swirl round when your pulling on it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2815387View attachment 2815388
> 
> Here ya go ice that's the difference between a ltr and a 250 Lol told u I've never used a 250ml in comparison ya cheeky fucker Lol


that wallpaper is hideous, thats worth a charge on its own, fuk the weed.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> was out at the bank earlier and popped into the paki shop nxt to it and they were having a half price sale on bongs, got myself a nice new glass bong for only £8
> 
> View attachment 2815406


looks nice gaz, and bargin at 8 quid! I had a blast on mine the other night for the first time in a few months, packed it with a fat nug Nd toped it off with some hash... Then I realised why I hadent used it in a few months lol.
wish I had of got the size down, it's just to much lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> looks nice gaz, and bargin at 8 quid! I had a blast on mine the other night for the first time in a few months, packed it with a fat nug Nd toped it off with some hash... Then I realised why I hadent used it in a few months lol.
> wish I had of got the size down, it's just to much lol


lol yeah the bigger ones are too much for 1 person mine is only about the size of a 2ltr bottle so its not that bad, 1st thing i did wen i got it home was a mixture of cheese and hash, cant beat a nice doubler


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that wallpaper is hideous, thats worth a charge on its own, fuk the weed.


Hahahaha ya cheeky cunyo well that's what happens when you leave the decor to the missis Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha ya cheeky cunyo well that's what happens when you leave the decor to the missis Lol


look mate, we all know u got gay tendancies, lol,,,,,, u camp cunt

[video=youtube;u5PJ0DTd4-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=u5PJ0DTd4-U[/video]

nooo waaa meeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet, got meself a job, things are looking up


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

well just come bak from shop he had to order me fan.....its 1500/m3 not 1000....bonus...


DST said:


> A 1000/m3 is perfect for 2 lights....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

had a look at them mountain filters....6 inch 109 sqid.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Sweet, got meself a job, things are looking up


Nice one m8, congrats


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;c020_4EdIW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c020_4EdIW0[/video]..................he had this in the shop.......lol 7 sqid a metre


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Sweet, got meself a job, things are looking up


u poor poor bastard,, gutted for yta m8.

mcdonalds suks,


imc that video bowt mylar, he just said hes using a 400 watt hid bulb running on a 600 watt ballast,, WTF?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look mate, we all know u got gay tendancies, lol,,,,,, u camp cunt
> 
> [video=youtube;u5PJ0DTd4-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=u5PJ0DTd4-U[/video]
> 
> nooo waaa meeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


Oi shut it barrymoor we all no your the queer one in here Lol poet and I don't know it hahahahaha well just had a fat bastards Mc d's time to chill with a joint me thinks


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

It mite be an adjustable ballast ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> It mite be an adjustable ballast ice


yeh well he should have said that,, doing it propper with real info like,


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

is that payday the heist on ps3 etc too? fuck its hard i still aint robbed a bank lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer lmaoooooooo I thort that.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> u poor poor bastard,, gutted for yta m8.
> 
> mcdonalds suks,
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer lol......its ment to act like u kno wen u got clfs ect for bottoms of ya plants n shit........and giv an even light covering.......mite get a few metres for me floor......


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh well he should have said that,, doing it propper with real info like,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

nice fat greasy chippy on its way for my dinner, its deserved after my 1st day in college, fucking feel like a kid again in a classroom tho its been 11 years since i was last at college lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

grabed me a bottle of ripen to...gonna give that stuff a blast in last 2 weeks......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer yer more like u was eyein up the totty.....lol u fekin loved it.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> nice fat greasy chippy on its way for my dinner, its deserved after my 1st day in college, fucking feel like a kid again in a classroom tho its been 11 years since i was last at college lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

there was a yank in the grow shop promoting this stuff powder feeding??? One for mother plants indica, sativa and hybrids the money grabbin fuckers ghs are Lol never seen owt like it


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

Rambo what do u rec I cld pull of 5 exo under 1200w......scrog or no scrog......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

well its off a yank.......nother load of bollox lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2815588View attachment 2815589 there was a yank in the grow shop promoting this stuff powder feeding??? One for mother plants indica, sativa and hybrids the money grabbin fuckers ghs are Lol never seen owt like it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Yep looks different like. But I bet it is all bollocks think I'm a bio bizz man now Lol gonna try a couple in soil next round all I'm after is the quality naaaaa fuckin mean


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> Rambo what do u rec I cld pull of 5 exo under 1200w......scrog or no scrog......


in 20ltr airpots, no scrog no topping no nuffing just a 3-4wk veg from rooted clone and looked after, 40+ oz with a scrog and training, topping blah blah maybe 50-60+

its hard to see in the pics cause the plants where all in different pots and different sizes but thats a exo in 20ltr airpot in the bottom right corner, 3wk veg chopped day 56 in soil, i got 10oz from it that was untouched no training etc, just some canes bout wk 5-6 to support it.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer ill be going bk to the bizz....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yep looks different like. But I bet it is all bollocks think I'm a bio bizz man now Lol gonna try a couple in soil next round all I'm after is the quality naaaaa fuckin mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

That's good to hear canna too salty and chemically for me


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

canna works and you can get good yields canna coco and nutes im talking about, but flavourwise its shit.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer im using canna and coco atm.....just cos ive got it to use up now...got the boost n shit pk n whatnot......and some ripen today......ill use the boost n shit......but the 2 weeks flush ill use ripen ....


newuserlol said:


> canna works and you can get good yields canna coco and nutes im talking about, but flavourwise its shit.


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

just ordered some worm humus and cleaned the dmt pipe for tonites trip......bit nervy but its gotta be done.....doubt ill be able to look at a lappy later .....toooo fukin brite man.....well see


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeh they defo give good results yield wise for sure but like u say shitty taste wise Lol I'm gonna go pro and switch to soil if my testers go alright lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> just ordered some worm humus and cleaned the dmt pipe for tonites trip......bit nervy but its gotta be done.....doubt ill be able to look at a lappy later .....toooo fukin brite man.....well see


lmao ive read lots of reports of that dmt, it sounds fucking mental u aint gonna be doing no posting on riu tonight i dnt fink indi.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt4DjWyGTXE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's gonna be indi later lmao cuuuurazy haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer im using canna and coco atm.....just cos ive got it to use up now...got the boost n shit pk n whatnot......and some ripen today......ill use the boost n shit......but the 2 weeks flush ill use ripen ....


ripen and that liquid batshit help the coco alot, without even some of the best strains can taste like shit compared to a soil n organics grow, im hoping for some super flavour outa mine this run am using plagron batmix lovely stuff i must say, and will be using ripen at the end too.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer I did like it on me first grow the bizz....mind u I cant fault the canna so far......but in the end im no pro with weed and the taste and that's what your after finished result I guess.....ive done fukall with this grow no dates charts no phing or fuk all and going to see end results...... ive toped tops on 1 of the bc and on of the ag.......and just toped the rest once.......


shawnybizzle said:


> That's good to hear canna too salty and chemically for me


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

and i got 4 under 1200hps just under 3wk veg yield should be nice.

thats them bout 3-4day ago.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer theres a few grows im looking fwd to seeing end results on ere.......


newuserlol said:


> ripen and that liquid batshit help the coco alot, without even some of the best strains can taste like shit compared to a soil n organics grow, im hoping for some super flavour outa mine this run am using plagron batmix lovely stuff i must say, and will be using ripen at the end too.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer theres a few grows im looking fwd to seeing end results on ere.......


you wont be looking imc your be tasting too mate dont worry bout that, healthy sample of all 3 will be heading your way.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer lad lol........I ment ....other ppls grows on this thred....ive got me plans for nxt year in me head if all goes well........


newuserlol said:


> you wont be looking imc your be tasting too mate dont worry bout that, healthy sample of all 3 will be heading your way.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

repotted me little one earlier fuk me had some roots on it lolol.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

fuk me special ops on mw2 is ARD as fuk...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> repotted me little one earlier fuk me had some roots on it lolol.......


i no your full up but whenever u want a go at the other 2 just say, and wheres my fucking tams llolol just joking mate.

make that exo a mom imc for what you want to do i.e earn you wont grow wrong with it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me special ops on mw2 is ARD as fuk...


dont you find some games just too fucking hard, impossible some of the fuckers. u gonna get a ps4 in nov?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-24058118

spose it better than putting it into living dogs stomachs then slicing then open when arrived lol women at madrid airport was caught with a few K implanted into her tits a few month ago lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont you find some games just too fucking hard, impossible some of the fuckers. u gonna get a ps4 in nov?


Spyro 2 is doing my head in at the moment. Fucking time trial levels!

Just got an HTC One. everyone i meet has a phone that falls into 3 catagories. A: Iphone B: samsung C: old school because they see no merit in smartphones. As such i've never seen anyone ever with an HTC one, but despite it's complete lack of adoption, good god is it a nice phone. Speakers and camera are phenominal for it being a phone and all.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

mate tams will be ere soon lad waiting on me mom to get them I asked her otherday...soon as got them ill let u kno.....u can have lot this time got a few for me self and havin a few smokes helping me a bit too......yer exo will be a mother she coming on bit now she be ready for new year grow......got own room for mother and im going to do veg tent in loft 400w in a cooltube.....have 5 in there ready for wen others in main room finished...so can put strait in.....


newuserlol said:


> i no your full up but whenever u want a go at the other 2 just say, and wheres my fucking tams llolol just joking mate.
> 
> make that exo a mom imc for what you want to do i.e earn you wont grow wrong with it.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

use to have me a htc phone wernt to bad...got a I phone now and I must say there shit.....only thing good bout them is like the free stuff iphone to iphone....


tip top toker said:


> Spyro 2 is doing my head in at the moment. Fucking time trial levels!
> 
> Just got an HTC One. everyone i meet has a phone that falls into 3 catagories. A: Iphone B: samsung C: old school because they see no merit in smartphones. As such i've never seen anyone ever with an HTC one, but despite it's complete lack of adoption, good god is it a nice phone. Speakers and camera are phenominal for it being a phone and all.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

lol stupid cow ha ha ah


newuserlol said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-24058118
> 
> spose it better than putting it into living dogs stomachs then slicing then open when arrived lol women at madrid airport was caught with a few K implanted into her tits a few month ago lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

i had a blackberry for years quite enjoyed it at the start before it would constantly freeze or turn off on itself lol i like the idea of smartphones but i hate touchscreen with a passion cunting hate it, and so few smartphones that aint touchscreen?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

well im off to start this dreaded fucking trimming, got my dinafem cheese coming down tonight, quick bong & a joint then its time to do this shit


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

enjoy that scissor hash mate lol..............


Garybhoy11 said:


> well im off to start this dreaded fucking trimming, got my dinafem cheese coming down tonight, quick bong & a joint then its time to do this shit


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

everything fuking touch screen thesedays....me missis nan got one of those touchscreen pcs and she 80 lol


newuserlol said:


> i had a blackberry for years quite enjoyed it at the start before it would constantly freeze or turn off on itself lol i like the idea of smartphones but i hate touchscreen with a passion cunting hate it, and so few smartphones that aint touchscreen?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well im off to start this dreaded fucking trimming, got my dinafem cheese coming down tonight, quick bong & a joint then its time to do this shit


shut up ya big girl its only the one isnt it, ive sat there and trimmed 30+ oz on me tod more than once, i remember one time i thought it would be a good idea to get some base to keep me energy up lol it wasnt all it did was keep the paranoia up i couldnt even listen to music even that sounded like the feds coming for me lolollol fuck that shit ever again, a decent bit of sniff tho helps with long trimming sessions.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

spoons u about?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

everything just getting more n more lazyer.....its like in me new car.....fukin auto lights auto wipers......there this eoc button so wen u get to say traffic lights and waiting....the car turns it self off then wen u dip clutch to put in first car auto starts back up then goes lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

lol I was like that wen I trimmed lol was lot more parra......and its one thing im not looking fwd to......150z I thort took the piss...but trimming 40+.....fuk me that's a joke lol.......


newuserlol said:


> shut up ya big girl its only the one isnt it, ive sat there and trimmed 30+ oz on me tod more than once, i remember one time i thought it would be a good idea to get some base to keep me energy up lol it wasnt all it did was keep the paranoia up i couldnt even listen to music even that sounded like the feds coming for me lolollol fuck that shit ever again, a decent bit of sniff tho helps with long trimming sessions.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> shut up ya big girl its only the one isnt it, ive sat there and trimmed 30+ oz on me tod more than once, i remember one time i thought it would be a good idea to get some base to keep me energy up lol it wasnt all it did was keep the paranoia up i couldnt even listen to music even that sounded like the feds coming for me lolollol fuck that shit ever again, a decent bit of sniff tho helps with long trimming sessions.


yeah only 1 tonight mate, i chopped the blue cheese and kush the other night so they are drying already, but this one tonight is the biggest of them all, not into sniff or anything i just have a smoke and get on with it,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah mate jus lurking


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol I was like that wen I trimmed lol was lot more parra......and its one thing im not looking fwd to......150z I thort took the piss...but trimming 40+.....fuk me that's a joke lol.......


im pretty quick and good at trimming, i would trim with a couple of friends now and then 120 for the night and keep the sniff flowing lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

me missis was helping me but she was more intrested in the fukin tv lol............


newuserlol said:


> im pretty quick and good at trimming, i would trim with a couple of friends now and then 120 for the night and keep the sniff flowing lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Spyro 2 is doing my head in at the moment. Fucking time trial levels!
> 
> Just got an HTC One. everyone i meet has a phone that falls into 3 catagories. A: Iphone B: samsung C: old school because they see no merit in smartphones. As such i've never seen anyone ever with an HTC one, but despite it's complete lack of adoption, good god is it a nice phone. Speakers and camera are phenominal for it being a phone and all.


Ive got the One X n its a cracking phone, beats by dre audio is shite tho


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

got the 2x 600hps powerplant hoods,ballasts,fans n high power 6'' filter, tent should be sataday clones rooted a week later, get in......... i predict a nice xmas lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

FUUUUUUCK went to tun light on, bulb is glowing purple.....please tell me the bulbs fucked and not the ballast!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> got the 2x 600hps powerplant hoods,ballasts,fans n high power 6'' filter, tent should be sataday clones rooted a week later, get in......... i predict a nice xmas lol


Wish I could get one in for xmas, I reckon ill be a couple of weeks into the new year ffs, still a good time tho....anytimes a good time lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah only 1 tonight mate, i chopped the blue cheese and kush the other night so they are drying already, but this one tonight is the biggest of them all, not into sniff or anything i just have a smoke and get on with it,


new user's new nickname is dyson lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> FUUUUUUCK went to tun light on, bulb is glowing purple.....please tell me the bulbs fucked and not the ballast!!!


The bulbs fucked and not the ballast!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> FUUUUUUCK went to tun light on, bulb is glowing purple.....please tell me the bulbs fucked and not the ballast!!!


ok then "the bulbs fucked not the ballast"


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

evening all ive just been raped by space monkeys...ha ha, my whole being reeks of melted biro ive had to wash and pour myself a large glass of wine.....anyone interested in my oversize dmt experience....? other peoples trips can be soooooo boring


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all ive just been raped by space monkeys...ha ha, my whole being reeks of melted biro ive had to wash and pour myself a large glass of wine.....anyone interested in my oversize dmt experience....? other peoples trips can be soooooo boring


yeah go on then, not known anyone thats ever tried it


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all ive just been raped by space monkeys...ha ha, my whole being reeks of melted biro ive had to wash and pour myself a large glass of wine.....anyone interested in my oversize dmt experience....? other peoples trips can be soooooo boring


from what i know you have to break through i.e take more u not impressed?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all ive just been raped by space monkeys...ha ha, my whole being reeks of melted biro ive had to wash and pour myself a large glass of wine.....anyone interested in my oversize dmt experience....? other peoples trips can be soooooo boring


Dude, that DMT is Mental! I blasted some of that once and holy fuck! changed my life forever!

They don't call it the spirit molecule for nothing!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

hes been raped by space monkeys n smells like a pen.....sounds like its working lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

I smoked 100 microgrammes, very good visuals, back in the strange jungle in hyperdimensional space, shown a few personal things to do with health was able to navigate and pay attention to the rapidly unfolding intensely psychedelic experience, felt my body overcome with a strange energy which held me down, I wnted to immediately repeat the experience but wifey don't like the smell so need to rig up a cf for tomorrows trip, all advice was to go with no more than 50, but I have done hundreds of diff trips so thought 100 would be good, it was spot on as im sure u lose a bit o smoke from the way the house smells, only downside is it is over too soon


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds pretty amazing but it does honk a bit!

I felt like I'd been violently mind raped afterwards, beautiful experience.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> The bulbs fucked and not the ballast!!!!!


I FUCKING LOVE YOU!! great news given the circumstances!!

i have never ran a bulb this long, i norm get a new one after each crop, then throw out the old ones (wont be throwing em all away next time lol) darkness for them tonite then......... n the fucker better take £18 for the bulb 2moz....the £21 he asks for seems well overpriced lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> hes been raped by space monkeys n smells like a pen.....sounds like its working lol


Laugh my fucking ball sack off !


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's a little ditty from Erowid on DMT...

http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=3146


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> I smoked 100 microgrammes, very good visuals, back in the strange jungle in hyperdimensional space, shown a few personal things to do with health was able to navigate and pay attention to the rapidly unfolding intensely psychedelic experience, felt my body overcome with a strange energy which held me down, I wnted to immediately repeat the experience but wifey don't like the smell so need to rig up a cf for tomorrows trip, all advice was to go with no more than 50, but I have done hundreds of diff trips so thought 100 would be good, it was spot on as im sure u lose a bit o smoke from the way the house smells, only downside is it is over too soon


I saw aliens in people's windows, and there was a nucular war about to start when I had my dmt experience moons ago, & it has stayed with me to this day, never touched it b4, & not since. Frightend me !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

so common guys........what we all got growing atm?.......................


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I FUCKING LOVE YOU!! great news given the circumstances!!
> 
> i have never ran a bulb this long, i norm get a new one after each crop, then throw out the old ones (wont be throwing em all away next time lol) darkness for them tonite then......... n the fucker better take £18 for the bulb 2moz....the £21 he asks for seems well overpriced lol


Lol, it maybe is ur bulb, I dunno. Guess u won't know till u get another one and try it. I always change mine before they go fucked


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I saw aliens in people's windows, and there was a nucular war about to start when I had my dmt experience moons ago, & it has stayed with me to this day, never touched it b4, & not since. Frightend me !


u often see things as metaphors in trips ime, in this one was Africans shitting in a psychelic wicker chair....any takers, cos im puzzled?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

get ya snapshots up..........starting to lak on pics in ere lately....


imcjayt said:


> so common guys........what we all got growing atm?.......................


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Sounds pretty amazing but it does honk a bit!
> 
> I felt like I'd been violently mind raped afterwards, beautiful experience.


gotta say you say some fucked up shit man, i swear you was talking bout convolsing your arse outta ya gregory the other nite!

indi is making me want some n it defo aint for me....had to lock a mate in the pure white bedroom cause he thought we was vampires trying to get him...blair witch n tabs with smiley faces on,,,,never again!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, it maybe is ur bulb, I dunno. Guess u won't know till u get another one and try it. I always change mine before they go fucked


wtf man! now your not sure?? i take back all love!! any1 actually know??

i assume its bulb as ballast is trying to ignite it no?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

Acapulco gold , blue cheese and exo......


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> gotta say you say some fucked up shit man, i swear you was talking bout convolsing your arse outta ya gregory the other nite!
> 
> indi is making me want some n it defo aint for me....had to lock a mate in the pure white bedroom cause he thought we was vampires trying to get him...blair witch n tabs with smiley faces on,,,,never again!


I once had a bad trip on some CND tabs years ago, thought I'd murdered all my mates scream style for £70, burst in on a friends grandfathers wake in fits of tears befoe calming down and explaining it all to his mum! FUCKING WEIRD!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

soz bout lights.....


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 12, 2013)

These are a couple of pics of my last grow i didn't have my iPhone then so had to use a shitty camera but on my next grow I'm going to start nxt week and run a full journal,I may throw in a superbud and hope I get the same pheno because not only was it excellent in terms of yield but the quality of the smoke was the best ive smoked taste wise it was like a cheese or skunk#1 but with donkey dick size colas hope everyone's grows are running as smooth as mine did and thanks to everyone who helped me at the start


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

There ya go imc jus for u


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

no its not smooth i have purple lights n google wont help!!!! urrrrrgggghhhhhhh


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

fuk me spoony they come on since last saw them lol.................


spooningbadgers said:


> There ya go imc jus for u
> View attachment 2815792 View attachment 2815811


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> no its not smooth i have purple lights n google wont help!!!! urrrrrgggghhhhhhh


Stick ur tongue in wer the bulb goes and if there's power their then its probly just ur bulb....or else buy a new bulb tomoro and try it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me spoony they come on since last saw them lol.................


Yeah starting to bulk up now, another 3/4 weeks and ill be one happy chappy  lol need to get a new tent that ones a wee bit to small lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Stick ur tongue in wer the bulb goes and if there's power their then its probly just ur bulb....or else buy a new bulb tomoro and try it


Pmsl.......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Stick ur tongue in wer the bulb goes and if there's power their then its probly just ur bulb....or else buy a new bulb tomoro and try it


funny you should say that i unplugged the ballast, grabed the plug n got the needles feeling from the current! 

i cant belive no ones got an answer!!

urggghhhhh google doesnt either!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

yer lol looking bit tight in there....but a full room is a good room ay......nice 1 lad.......


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah starting to bulk up now, another 3/4 weeks and ill be one happy chappy  lol need to get a new tent that ones a wee bit to small lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> u often see things as metaphors in trips ime, in this one was Africans shitting in a psychelic wicker chair....any takers, cos im puzzled?


Lmao Indi, I couldn't possibly imagine !


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Here you go IMC, these pics are about a week old now, I'll get some new ones up tomorrow for you...



My first growing attempt


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

ahhh nice 1 groke...good luck with those little ones.......


The Groke said:


> Here you go IMC, these pics are about a week old now, I'll get some new ones up tomorrow for you...
> 
> View attachment 2815927View attachment 2815928
> 
> My first growing attempt


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer lol looking bit tight in there....but a full room is a good room ay......nice 1 lad.......


Yeah like dst said. If ya can see the floor ur doing it wrong lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> And here's some pics on a non related matter just for laughs....
> 
> View attachment 2815931View attachment 2815933View attachment 2815934View attachment 2815935View attachment 2815936View attachment 2815938View attachment 2815939


Fucking hell, u been pumping that snail with roids or sum shit! Lol


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Hahaha! it's a giant African Snail, they make em big over there!


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> And here's some pics on a non related matter just for laughs....
> 
> View attachment 2815931View attachment 2815933View attachment 2815934View attachment 2815935View attachment 2815936View attachment 2815938View attachment 2815939


u got a pm mate


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> And here's some pics on a non related matter just for laughs....
> 
> View attachment 2815931View attachment 2815933View attachment 2815934View attachment 2815935View attachment 2815936View attachment 2815938View attachment 2815939


ahhh broke mate im so glad you decided to share them images with us, ya know for a second (jus a small one mind you)..i thought this was a weed farmers forum...and as i sit here reloading my page every 5 secs hoping, no praying one of these twats, has an answer for me .......i just want you to know that i personally found those images very helpful in taking my mind of off my current problem,even if only for a moment just to think.......what an arsehole!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ahhh broke mate im so glad you decided to share them images with us, ya know for a second (jus a small one mind you)..i thought this was a weed farmers forum...and as i sit here reloading my page every 5 secs hoping, no praying one of these twats, has an answer for me .......i just want you to know that i personally found those images very helpful in taking my mind of off my current problem,even if only for a moment just to think.......what an arsehole!!


I bin smoking........wats up...wats the issue wiv da lite?


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked the lizard, very nice


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

purple bulb on start up indi??? (its an old bulb n ballast) 

do i need a new bulb or ballast please??

was fine yday but i have a strong fan trained on bulb n refelctor n it does sway very slightly...

just want to know as if i by a bulb 2moz n its not that ill loose out on another day 12/12


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> purple bulb on start up indi??? (its an old bulb n ballast)
> 
> do i need a new bulb or ballast please??


ah yeah I got a similar problem .....my lumi ballast is purple but the bulb is a sorta yellow.....does this help?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

and i will try to type in english!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

triffick!!!....about as useful as a chocolate fire guard.....bruv!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2013)

@ lemon, only way you will find out is by either trying a new bulb with that ballast, or a new ballast with your existing bulb, unfortunately even indi with his DMT cannot see through time and space to what is going on in your growroom


----------



## indikat (Sep 12, 2013)

if its gone purple then the bulb is fuked u donkey, how is a ballast gonna turn a bulb purple....whos bin trippin on dmt tonite me or u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

is there any darkened patches near the screwfit end? does it eventually fire up or just stay purple. easier/cheaper to change the bulb first.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

indikat said:


> if its gone purple then the bulb is fuked u donkey, how is a ballast gonna turn a bulb purple....whos bin trippin on dmt tonite me or u?


ssshhhh ill never tell!!!......oh shit.....why is that space monkey strapping a big black dildo on??


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is there any darkened patches near the screwfit end? does it eventually fire up or just stay purple. easier/cheaper to change the bulb first.


yea black stain on glass near screw end and ends of tube inside are darkend.....if its a bulb i can change it tomoz if its a ballast im fucked!!

bulb n ballast 2 years old.

ballast hums whilst bulb glows purple n i swear i can see a few sparks, then it all dies...i rember hearing ballasts do this when bulbs are fucked so they dont blow a fuse.....but this could be a lie!

i assume bulb as ballast is trying to ignite it???


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ahhh broke mate im so glad you decided to share them images with us, ya know for a second (jus a small one mind you)..i thought this was a weed farmers forum...and as i sit here reloading my page every 5 secs hoping, no praying one of these twats, has an answer for me .......i just want you to know that i personally found those images very helpful in taking my mind of off my current problem,even if only for a moment just to think.......what an arsehole!!



Glad I could ease your worried mind, if only for a second


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

They're both beautiful mate, how old are they?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

they a bit bigga now that's about 3 weeks ago.....I use to have one but she died...10 years of age...so got those 2......age erm cldnt tell u ive forgot ha ha ....


The Groke said:


> They're both beautiful mate, how old are they?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

took pic off cos my hand and fingertips was on there lol....u never kno.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

giv ballast a wak and c what happens......


Lemon king said:


> yea black stain on glass near screw end and ends of tube inside are darkend.....if its a bulb i can change it tomoz if its a ballast im fucked!!
> 
> bulb n ballast 2 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

just been talkin to missis.....to see if we can get planning permish......have kitchen extended and a room above it so like an extra bedroom ontop of the kitchen I really need me own growroom space and she wants a bigger kitchen...prob looking 40k but think it mite be worth it......


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

Folks,

I've posted this a couple of times now and this is the last fucking time it's going up!!

Nutrients, as you may have seen I've a few seedlings on the go and I'm using Formulex nutrient solution, check the link....

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-formulex.cfm

Didn't get it from there but it's the same shiz. 

It's a 2.3:0.9:3.4 and I'm wondering how often I should be using it? so far I've given it to them twice, seven days apart but since I'm a fucking noob to this I was hoping some of you more experienced fuckers might hit me up with some info?

Cheers and as always peace


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

seedlings id just give water lad...until they get bigger


The Groke said:


> Folks,
> 
> I've posted this a couple of times now and this is the last fucking time it's going up!!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just been talkin to missis.....to see if we can get planning permish......have kitchen extended and a room above it so like an extra bedroom ontop of the kitchen I really need me own growroom space and she wants a bigger kitchen...prob looking 40k but think it mite be worth it......


Sounds like you could make that into the perfect grow space as well, what sq feet you talking about?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> seedlings id just give water lad...until they get bigger


Cheers buddy, they're on day 11 now and probably a couple of inches with 5 or 6 small leaves on them. I'll get the pics up soon for a look.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

I did try using rizz on mine but I didn't like it tbh.....pers choice.....just used water....till was like 3 , 4 inches tall then started a very week feed...(grow)....that's just what I did tho...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

well I dunno room will prob be 10x10 sommert like that.....I wouldn't use all that tho just few tents in there.....or build a dividing wall with a nother door in the room.....its mainly cos of the kids aswell.....


The Groke said:


> Sounds like you could make that into the perfect grow space as well, what sq feet you talking about?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> yea black stain on glass near screw end and ends of tube inside are darkend.....if its a bulb i can change it tomoz if its a ballast im fucked!!
> 
> bulb n ballast 2 years old.
> 
> ...


aye the technical term is 'fucked'.... new bulb time. 2 years is canny long time.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

its iver build......or buy a bigger house.......sommert we got to think about......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

bored of grow talk.com its a weed it really aint to hard grow in any medium, control your enviroment temp and humidity,enough light, right strain job done

[video=youtube;04e5gMohkdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04e5gMohkdc[/video]


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I dunno room will prob be 10x10 sommert like that.....I wouldn't use all that tho just few tents in there.....or build a dividing wall with a nother door in the room.....its mainly cos of the kids aswell.....


I hear you mate. I know a couple who built a dividing wall with a secret bookcase entrance for a grow room, Proper Batcave shit!


----------



## tomryder (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck it's raining so much here in the northwest,found a bit more botrytis when i went up tonight  has anyone used the 2 tsp of lemonjuice 1 tsp of cider vinegar with a bit of washing up liquid to stick method on it with success? ta


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> bored of grow talk.com its a weed it really aint to hard grow in any medium, control your enviroment temp and humidity,enough light, right strain job done
> 
> [video=youtube;04e5gMohkdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04e5gMohkdc[/video]


Haha! so we go from grow talk.com to crack cocaine!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

finally got rid of all the hash 200g 4days, fuck if that was my own bud would have took 4mins lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Haha! so we go from grow talk.com to crack cocaine!


yeah i was just being a dick but dont u guys get bored of talking bout growing shit i do, its easy too easy do we need to discuss it 24/7 thought thats what the rest the site was for not the uk thread lol


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

My bad!! then I listened and my ears were opened! humbled!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i was just being a dick but dont u guys get bored of talking bout growing shit i do, its easy too easy do we need to discuss it 24/7 thought thats what the rest the site was for not the uk thread lol


I'm feelin that! it's all good for me to be honest. I don't get bored of it but then I've only been growing for 11 days or so now.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

nights in the uk thread are either fightnight keyboards at the ready lol or just general chat, hardcore grow talk not after ten please lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

speaking of which, NU have you got the link for the review forum for SR? I'm looking to buy some mandy n the domestic seller seems too cheap to be true if ya get me. 'K Queen'.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> speaking of which, NU have you got the link for the review forum for SR? I'm looking to buy some mandy n the domestic seller seems too cheap to be true if ya get me. 'K Queen'.


go with ivory don best on there. http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/f16bbdb655

symbosis i also highly recommend but hes out of mandy at the mo.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck I'm bored. Fuck all on tv as per. Hash joint it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> go with ivory don best on there. http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/f16bbdb655


nice one, just what i needed to hear. was looking at nelson muntz and k queen but all their feedback is like a month old. doesn't seem right. or maybe i'm a paranoid fuck. cheers


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one, just what i needed to hear. was looking at nelson muntz and k queen but all their feedback is like a month old. doesn't seem right. or maybe i'm a paranoid fuck. cheers


ivory been there 2yr 4mnths and kept a 5/5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

sommert for u to sqint at Rambo lol................


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

gonna have blast on bc2.....wldnt mind blast on her...id fukin ruin that little ass hole , she wldnt walk for a week.......


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i was just being a dick but dont u guys get bored of talking bout growing shit i do, its easy too easy do we need to discuss it 24/7 thought thats what the rest the site was for not the uk thread lol


Not a mile away from grow talk but something you might be interested in...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7V6D33HGt8


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

check imc with the upmarket pon girls.......

abit of council estate skanks....





##


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye the technical term is 'fucked'.... new bulb time. 2 years is canny long time.


 thats why your the don! don! thanks.....its all i had left after the ex smashing incident!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

id rather not have the clap of them council est slappers.....lol fuk me her tits enuff to put me off lol


Lemon king said:


> check imc with the upmarket pon girls.......
> 
> abit of council estate skanks....
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Lol ex smashing incident what happend there then u shag another muff and your ex smashed all your shit up????


----------



## The Groke (Sep 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ex smashing incident what happend there then u shag another nuff and your ex smashed all your shit up????


I was thinking that it sounded like a good story as well!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeh a good story with a tragic ending if she smashed all his gear up the poor fucker that would send me over the edge loool


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

well i must jus have that lower class blood in me cause them estate girls ive rather or actually could bang anytime over them poorstar lookers who wouldnt look twice at ya unless you got money slags who are also half the time a shit shag......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

i fuckin wish !! at least i coulda thought about either off them two tastey specimens above noshing me off!!

shes preggers!! been going on some random mad ones latley....she hates me in the morning n then wants to cook me dinner at nite??

she has ago n really i should shut up, but i dont, we had one big row i walked out, when i came home, tent poles had vanished along with 2 600w bulbs n ballasts, and fan n filter..... i had my bluelab trunchon thrown at me and im sure it had teeth marks in, air pumps smashed n slung against walls, n a few plants ripped outta there homes n left outside on concrete, this was when we were having a heat wave.....

now im trying to do this grow so i can replace everything...funny thing is its a 2x2 tent so the fabric alone is quite heavy...when i needed the extra hands putting it up she was no were to be seen, fuck knows how she took it down preggers and alone! didnt even rip the fabric just tore a zip off lol!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i fuckin wish !! at least i coulda thought about either off them two tastey specimens above noshing me off!!
> 
> shes preggers!! been going on some random mad ones latley....she hates me in the morning n then wants to cook me dinner at nite??
> 
> ...


she must suck the best cock nown to man to stay around that lemon............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 12, 2013)

lol if my missis did that, the best thing she cld do is run...........lol.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> she must suck the best cock nown to man to stay around that lemon............


she dont even man!!

im guna do this grow n thats us done im sure, i was done 2 years ago lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

That's one hormonal chick you your got there lmao jeeez!!! I'm just watching the worlds end pretty fucking good so far


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

wots it about i thought it was a kids film??

and i jus ran outta rizzla how the fuck am i gunna get high???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2013)

Make a bong ya weirdo Lol... Nah its Sean Pegg and that fat one its funny man proper I was suppose to go bed an hour ago but just started watching it and its got me so I've just skinned another fatty up with a nice brew yes please


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

finally finished trimming only took 3 fucking hours lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

its too late to make a bong n no apples around for quicker use ....i knew i shuda got that pipe earlia!! ffs!! fuck it looks like bed for me i gota busy day bulb shopping tomoz lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 12, 2013)

nice one gazza! looks like you got every leaf!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one gazza! looks like you got every leaf!


ur damn right i did m8, fucking got ocd when it comes to trimming make sure i get every little leaf possible no matter how long it takes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> its too late to make a bong n no apples around for quicker use ....i knew i shuda got that pipe earlia!! ffs!! fuck it looks like bed for me i gota busy day bulb shopping tomoz lol


old skool can pipe if u nothing else and want a smoke lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont you find some games just too fucking hard, impossible some of the fuckers. u gonna get a ps4 in nov?


yeh mate, get released bowt same time as one of me harvests.. touch!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

all u need is a empty toilet roll, foil and sellotape or any tape u make a hole in the middle of the cardboard toilet roll put foil and tape it airtight make hole with a pin in that foil load her up one end on your mouth ther other use ur palm to make the tube airtight and u have a pipe.............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate, get released bowt same time as one of me harvests.. touch!!


same here lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

made a chillum out of a carrot once the centre bit pops out a bit o carving bung in freezer and u gort a cheap pipe......feelin good today slightly disturbed sleep but that was it, gonna do the salvia combo dmt over the WE, felt the DMT needs a bit of help as its a bit in and out and theres lots to process, I would also like to be disorientated by the salvia and see what I can find in that space.....trippers kow wat I mean....needs to be really strong for me otherwise its a fairground ride for fun, need some green tea and my vape cos its gardening time, have a good day all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

Well that's my Friday drinks out the window, 60 bar for a 125 cfl and a sunmaster mix spec 600w. Slipped him a few buds n he knocked a ten spot off.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

CANNABUTTER!!! gonna start making a cake soon now i got my butter, also going to make my bubble hash later today,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

i'm making bubble hash this weekend. then canna capsules next week muahahahaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Well a mate was suppose to take these off me 2morra but he just rang me sayin he can't now so looks like another 6 for the composter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well a mate was suppose to take these off me 2morra but he just rang me sayin he can't now so looks like another 6 for the composter View attachment 2816667


Messrs bah,,,, skype??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well a mate was suppose to take these off me 2morra but he just rang me sayin he can't now so looks like another 6 for the composter View attachment 2816667


looks like them back three strectched to fuck are only good for the bin anyway lool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol ya cheeky fucker...Yeh they have stretched like fuck trying to catch up with the rest so fuck it might have one more person to have em if he dont the bin they will go naaaaa mean


----------



## The Groke (Sep 13, 2013)

Something light hearted for a Friday....

" The struggle between people and corporations will be the defining battle of the 21st century. If the corporations win, liberal democracy will come to an end. The great social democratic institutions which have defended the weak against the strong - equality before the law, representative government, democratic accountability and the sovereignty of parliament - will be toppled. If, on the other hand, thecorporate attempt on public life is beaten back, then democracy may re-emerge the stronger for it's conquest. But this victory cannot be brokered by our representatives. Democracywill survive only if the people in whose name they govern rescue the state from its captivity" 
Geroge Monbiot, The Captive State, 2000


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Something light hearted for a Friday....
> 
> " The struggle between people and corporations will be the defining battle of the 21st century. If the corporations win, liberal democracy will come to an end. The great social democratic institutions which have defended the weak against the strong - equality before the law, representative government, democratic accountability and the sovereignty of parliament - will be toppled. If, on the other hand, thecorporate attempt on public life is beaten back, then democracy may re-emerge the stronger for it's conquest. But this victory cannot be brokered by our representatives. Democracywill survive only if the people in whose name they govern rescue the state from its captivity"
> Geroge Monbiot, The Captive State, 2000


loada shite if you ask me


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2013)

jus got bk from my speed awareness course.... what a load of gash


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

Monbiot also wrote this garbage.....Climate Change Conference held in Copenhagen.Monbiot once expressed deep antipathy to the nuclear industry.[SUP][42][/SUP] He finally rejected his later neutral position regarding nuclear power in March 2011. Although he "still loathe the liars who run the nuclear industry",[SUP][43][/SUP] Monbiot now advocates its use, having been convinced of its relative safety by what he considers the limited effects of the 2011 Japan tsunami on nuclear reactors in the region.[SUP][43][/SUP] Subsequently, he has harshly condemned the anti-nuclear movement, writing that it "has misled the world about the impacts of radiation on human health ... made [claims] ungrounded in science, unsupportable when challenged and wildly wrong." He singled out Helen Caldicott for, he wrote, making unsourced and inaccurate claims, dismissing contrary evidence as part of a cover-up, and overstating the death toll from the Chernobyl disaster by a factor of more than 140.[SUP][44][/SUP]


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> jus got bk from my speed awareness course.... what a load of gash


were u on whizz wen u did it ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2013)

ha ha no. but it would of been a good idea! shit drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraged on for ages. fucking felt like I was back at school lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> ha ha no. but it would of been a good idea! shit drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraged on for ages. fucking felt like I was back at school lol


I sent the ife on the last one she took her crossword book and spent 4 hours in the back ignoring everything...pissed meself hearing this, parently everyone elso was impressed an never speeding again....brainwashing shite feel for ya


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah it seems like every 1 was proper into it lol, I jus sat there doodling in mi little book thing. Seen the guy who was doing the lecture coming out as I was leaving so I did a little wheel spin Nd went flying out the car park lmao.


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah it seems like every 1 was proper into it lol, I jus sat there doodling in mi little book thing. Seen the guy who was doing the lecture coming out as I was leaving so I did a little wheel spin Nd went flying out the car park lmao.


we give any parking fines speeding etc to her father in the furthest reaches of the EU....they put this system in so ya gotta use it, he got one letter translated from the police....ha ha binski


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2013)

art noon, just come back from me mates , 7ft trees in his poly ,


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 13, 2013)

[Imperialist American sneaks in]


----------



## The Groke (Sep 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> loada shite if you ask me



Fair point, as well with your other post. Sure, his politics an ideological view points reek of a journalist seeking a way out from under the thumb but the validity of his quote on the corporate takeover cannot be dennied. Professional journalism nowadays is weak because it is controlled by corporations, AOL-Time Warner, Viacom, Vivendi Universal and News Corp along with Bertlesmann AG. 

As I said George Monbiot isn't perfect but you cannot deny that the corporations in bed with the government are the single greatest threat to the state of the nation and liberty of the people to be free to choose for ourselves the direction of our future.


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Fair point, as well with your other post. Sure, his politics an ideological view points reek of a journalist seeking a way out from under the thumb but the validity of his quote on the corporate takeover cannot be dennied. Professional journalism nowadays is weak because it is controlled by corporations, AOL-Time Warner, Viacom, Vivendi Universal and News Corp along with Bertlesmann AG.
> 
> As I said George Monbiot isn't perfect but you cannot deny that the corporations in bed with the government are the single greatest threat to the state of the nation and liberty of the people to be free to choose for ourselves the direction of our future.


briefly cos its boring for on here but this is a Turd in the Punchbowl argument...looks good who could refuse...corporatism is the rape that will kill/enslave us all....agreed....but he is pretending there is something known as social democracy so he is part of the dialectic, Zionist from what I can see of him, don't be fooled by these silver tongued twats


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

smokinafatty said:


> [Imperialist American sneaks in]


nice avvy, lookin chilled


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> briefly cos its boring for on here but this is a turd in the punchbowl argument...looks good who could refuse...corporatism is the rape that will kill/enslave us all....agreed....but he is pretending there is something known as social democracy so he is part of the dialectic, zionist from what i can see of him, don't be fooled by these silver tongued twats


here here !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> nice avvy, lookin chilled


Needs more clothes though !, I was sick in me mouth.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> briefly cos its boring for on here but this is a Turd in the Punchbowl argument...looks good who could refuse...corporatism is the rape that will kill/enslave us all....agreed....but he is pretending there is something known as social democracy so he is part of the dialectic, Zionist from what I can see of him, don't be fooled by these silver tongued twats


"Turd in the Punchbowl", Eloquent, I fucking love it!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 2816855

Have a happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

im fucking smashed 14 300mg pregs and 14 blues feeling funky lmao

have a good day lads, i got me family down from london im off......


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im fucking smashed 14 300mg pregs and 14 blues feeling funky lmao
> 
> have a good day lads, i got me family down from london im off......


Lol, best o Britsh m8 .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol go on nu i bet if u jumped up and down you'd rattle lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

im not proud of it but what can i say i do like my drugs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

just done a speed test im running at 62mb! never had net that fast before.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol u mad head Yeh u gotta love drugs mate they make the world go round hahaha I'm going shroom picking this weekend or next gonna be fun!!!! If I had 14 blues I'd be fast asleep now or a dribbling wreck who can't talk it walk properly lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol u mad head Yeh u gotta love drugs mate they make the world go round hahaha I'm going shroom picking this weekend or next gonna be fun!!!! If I had 14 blues I'd be fast asleep now or a dribbling wreck who can't talk it walk properly lmao


its just tolerance mate i been taking em too long now, im buzzin still but i aint proper smashed of the 14, i got me eye on the other ones lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

Canna lemon drizzle cake is in the oven and got all my shit for making my hash in a while when kids in bed, good night ahead for me


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2013)

smokinafatty said:


> [Imperialist American sneaks in]


*gets cattle prod ready to control newuser*


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2013)

Evening all, just got bk from sorting this job out, 1st time in 5 years ive driven a forklift n 1st time since i was 15 ive driven an artic lorry lmao, good fun though, completely smashed the driving assesments, instructor/assessor was well surprised bearing in mind i dont have a HGV licence lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

fan came....few new things for new setup......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

lemon drizzle cake, looks like shit but hopefully will get us smashed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Bad ass that is IMC fookin bad ass lol. Yeh Gary looks a bit ropey round the edges hahaha but I'm sure you'll enjoy it mate  and nu lmao got your eye on the other 14 aye hahahahaha you do make me laugh mate fuckin legend lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

cake tastes amazing only the faintest taste of the hash, and it was only morrisons own lemon drizzle as well so cost £1.50, how long do u recon it will take to hit us newuser after eatin cos i want a smoke as well but dont wanna be fine then in an hour BANG im on the floor lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

took me 4 cuttings just to experiment to see if I can get them to root with this prop in corner of me room.... soz bout lights....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

and fuk me turned that fan on nearly blew me fukin head off lolol....


----------



## iiKode (Sep 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> the shit is like a zombie drug but so powerful u could dust a sheet of paper with it give said person to read and wham they are dosed and under your control, it takes away all will power u will do what ever told.


i want some for emergencies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

http://www.blackdogled.com/

Anyone used or seen these before they ain't cheap but lifetime warranty and they make all your buds get hash tips!!!! Fuck me do hash tips look good but for a 750 led its about £1200 !!!!!! Robbin fuckers lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

id like to go led in the future............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

moneywatseing.com

lol

and fuk led, just mor emoney wasting, they can and never will have enough powerto give the same penetration HID gives, now plasma lighting seems a better real alternative,

fucking led, as if/. fair enough for veg or summert and if your a legal grower but while its still illigal in uk,, why waste the dosh? be gutted watching 1.2k get carried away by plod


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

yer they bit ott at the min........same as those gavita pro 600


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

with those cuts....I cut them put strait into water.....scraped bottom of stems with blade put split in them soaked in clonex and then into jiffys......sprayed prop vents closed and into corner of room.....im gonna leave for 3 or 4 days then chek......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIIqO16PQs8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This geezers getting some good results I wish I had £1200 to buy one Lol but if ever got a spare k floating about think. I'd have to invest in one looool


----------



## leepy (Sep 13, 2013)

here ya go chaps my underground growroom im runnin 2x600s in there fans are both 10in


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

sweet as fuk .............


leepy said:


> here ya go chaps my underground growroom im runnin 2x600s in there fans are both 10in


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

leds can suck my arse


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

That's my dream your living right there leepy fuckin hats off to ya mate brilliant!!!


----------



## leepy (Sep 13, 2013)

cheers chaps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Hahahaha suck my arse Lol what is it with you oldies and new technology aye?? It looks like there getting better and better but believe me at that price I ain't buying shit yet Lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

get a good fukin grow on and they are pennys lol............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

leepy said:


> here ya go chaps my underground growroom im runnin 2x600s in there fans are both 10in


not so sneaky now we all have seen it tho innit?? yer fucked tho if ya get a flood, how do u exptract,issit a drain or sum shit?


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

one of my lights is a 1000w osram son t aircooled xxl hood......the bushes of exo it is creating is blowing my mind more than the dmt, the penetration and spread of the thou is mad but u need a big hood, I used to grow for smoke and pleasure, I now grow for $£ and have such tolerance I need v strong weed, gotta try the "inefficient" 1000w I love mine for the buds it creates


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

yer with this new setup im putting up atm im looking fwd to doing just 5 exo and seeeeeeen the results from the 1200w......


indikat said:


> one of my lights is a 1000w osram son t aircooled xxl hood......the bushes of exo it is creating is blowing my mind more than the dmt, the penetration and spread of the thou is mad but u need a big hood, I used to grow for smoke and pleasure, I now grow for $£ and have such tolerance I need v strong weed, gotta try the "inefficient" 1000w I love mine for the buds it creates


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha suck my arse Lol what is it with you oldies and new technology aye?? It looks like there getting better and better but believe me at that price I ain't buying shit yet Lol.


you are a mug naaaa mean but u wanna get fairy lights go for it, technology is shit, lux is gash


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

did u top them train them scrog ect indi?......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

What u rekon would be better 2 600s in 5" hoods or a 1000 in a massive hood? With an extra 250 mh just for shits and giggles Lol massive bushes of exo sounds appealing to me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

indikat said:


> you are a mug naaaa mean but u wanna get fairy lights go for it, technology is shit, lux is gash


No I don't know what u mean Lol. I ain't a mug just like the look of new technology n shit naaaaa mean Lol. They've been using mh and hps bulbs when I was still in dads ball sacks!!!!! Old school I'm new school fam


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> did u top them train them scrog ect indi?......


the exo is a great plant to work with or leave alone, it is so insanely vigorous than I have been slack jawed lookin in my tent, it needs feeding like an athlete, forget schedules u have to be able to read leaves for EARLY signs oooooohweee in flower when it just explodes. I topped them so I have a 5 or six nodes, I have suppercropped them 3 times and lst the apical shoots to get 2 nd tier maturity, I have also pinched out the tips to create at least 8 main heads over a 6 week veg.....u don't need to do any of this cos it is naturally one of the best structured plants out there and will grow a bush of 8 oz with 3 weeks veg.......get smart pots like I said you wont go back, root s are my main focus cos they produce bud....hand made soil smart pots and good water with organic nutes and finish ala sambo with ripen


----------



## indikat (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No I don't know what u mean Lol. I ain't a mug just like the look of new technology n shit naaaaa mean Lol. They've been using mh and hps bulbs when I was still in dads ball sacks!!!!! Old school I'm new school fam


u r a mug if u want somfing new cos its new. If u see its not up to the old skool then why bovver wiv leds wen they is shit on paper compared to wat u know and love fam a lam


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer with this new setup im putting up atm im looking fwd to doing just 5 exo and seeeeeeen the results from the 1200w......


u will prefer the physco,, withoubt a doubt, exo's big brother, in every way.

and shwaneys been outed as a mug? lmao NAAWAA MEEN,,HAHA,,

TWAT!

ANYONE WITH MODDED 360, THEN GTA 5 IS OUT AND ABOUT, AND WORKS,  JUST DONT TRY PLAY ONLINE U DOYLEM

caps ffs


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys and girls,

Thanks to all that have given me advice in the past few weeks. Magne Cal has turned up and I have given the mrs a good dose....and she swallowed the lot!!!

I have been told a simple indoor setup for less than £300 will achieve a modest crop, as I am not greedy and just want a bit of personal smoke I thought I would ask for you're valued advice again.

Should I buy seperate bits and put together a small grow tent kit myself or buy a all inc one? My budget for ALL bits and pieces is between £200 to £250, although if I can stay closer to £200 then I can spend more on seeds (which I would also need to buy as I don't have clones).

My available space is about 1.2m square and I have seen lots of tents that size. I wondered how well tents hold in the heat? The grow would be in a garage, locked and secure with full electrical supply and a fridge for beers (not relevant, but handy).

Anyone here done something similar and would like to share there knowledge.

Back in about 1 hour, SOA Season 6 EP01 is calling like a dirty bitch begging for more!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 13, 2013)

.....Evening.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

@Bizzle u about m8?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

is it me or !-is that a small dude, or 2 is that one huge filter for a 6"?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

im begining to realise just how intelligent *indi *is, i would love to have a few zoobies with him and find out his views on things, no wonder hes on dmt hes worked out how shit reality really is!!!....

*Gazza *that cake looked ruff to say the least, if only you put as much time into your baking as you do your trimming....are you on the floor dribbling yet? if so slap the keyboard untill something happens...let us know your ok  lol!

*imc *NOIIIICE can fan man!! do you have unlimited money or is it because you dont smoke you have loads lol....

*bizzle*.......naaaaa mean!

got a new bulb today it works....its a cheapo 600w *SON*-*T *< doesnt seem as orange as my normal dual specs.....

anyone used these before?....

£16 cant go wrong...

at least i got 600w comming out the lamp now that can only help...this might explaine the stupid stretch ive been having, 11 inches - 3foot in 2 weeks, madness!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

that mountin air I got a 6 inch same size......as that


IC3M4L3 said:


> is it me or !-is that a small dude, or 2 is that one huge filter for a 6"?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

lol ......yer shit costs a bit but I want a good setup with good results......I see it as grows will pay for it in end so what ever I spend on stuff im gonna be making prof in long run......tbh the summer we had was shit with the heat.....if we get it next year I want my setup to be able to control it.....fuk thos 35 temps again.....


Lemon king said:


> im begining to realise just how intelligent *indi *is, i would love to have a few zoobies with him and find out his views on things, no wonder hes on dmt hes worked out how shit reality really is!!!....
> 
> *Gazza *that cake looked ruff to say the least, if only you put as much time into your baking as you do your trimming....are you on the floor dribbling yet? if so slap the keyboard untill something happens...let us know your ok  lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

o and a joke i learnt in the ville.....

what do you call a vietnamise grower thats jus been busted....

.......(in chinese accent)
















"what went wong"


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

got these too yorky otherday...waiting on a nother hood to come into shop and the 600w son-t phillip bulbs on tue.....


imcjayt said:


> well fuk me went to 3 diff growshops this morning and no one got nothing.......I managed to get 1 6 inch hood.....couldent get the lumi ballasts so got 2 maxibright fukit done me the 2 for 200 sqid and the hood for 60.....sed will get me nother hood in for tue.......View attachment 2815306View attachment 2815307......cant get me hands on a 5 or 6 inch acustic box fan iver grrrrrrrrr


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @Bizzle u about m8?


I'm always about mate Lol  what's up fella???

Right so I'm looking at something new and asking what people think and I'm a mug all if a sudden gtfo naaaaaa mean fam a lam


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

i hear ya i think next year will be just as bad this year boiled my roots n put me back 3 weeks......im confident with a bigger res n me air cooleds in that wont happen again.

i wish we could do it like the yanks, outdoors in summer indoors in winter....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

thats a big ass filter, lol

fuking cold innit, hope it gets colder, maybe no maybe a tad cold in my main OP during day? meh.. oil heater if need be, gotta do that extra ligght tonight ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

yer aint minding these temps atm room nice at 27.......still umming and arrring weather to get tent in loft for veg for more grows.......and to keep me mother in it.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm always about mate Lol  what's up fella???
> 
> Right so I'm looking at something new and asking what people think and I'm a mug all if a sudden gtfo naaaaaa mean fam a lam


its kl mate was gonna get u on skype but im busy trying to make bubble just now


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

yer I was surprised how big the 6 inch mountin is comp to the 6 inch rhino....think the rhino was bout 20 sqid cheeper but herd these mountins are betta......and wen the exo comes on ill be needing it so will be a rhino and a mountin in there......


IC3M4L3 said:


> thats a big ass filter, lol
> 
> fuking cold innit, hope it gets colder, maybe no maybe a tad cold in my main OP during day? meh.. oil heater if need be, gotta do that extra ligght tonight ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl mate was gonna get u on skype but im busy trying to make bubble just now


alright mate I'm with ya needs must and all  now get mixing that bucket ya fucker Lol and let's see some pics of that gold when ya finished


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I was surprised how big the 6 inch mountin is comp to the 6 inch rhino....think the rhino was bout 20 sqid cheeper but herd these mountins are betta......and wen the exo comes on ill be needing it so will be a rhino and a mountin in there......


i ran exo with no filter na bovva, now physco is another story, i just prefer it i think, but id neevr do a full harvest until i get tents sorted,, thinking of getting 2 of the 200 ones but i think ther gunna be too big for 15 plants, what size u rek for 15? gunna have 2 flower tents 15 in each and a veg tent and a clone tent, so be able to do a perp 4-5 week wee harvest,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Depends how big u grow em I suppose now you wouldnt fit 15 of my monsters in a 2m tent but if u just do em small less veg then in numbers you should make weight I like growing beasts tho naaaaa mean fam a lam


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

well my cuts flopped a bit already...not a good start ay.......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well my cuts flopped a bit already...not a good start ay.......


They will perk up mate always go droopy first day... Well all mine do anyway lool


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Fuckin stuffed jus munched a medium pizza, chicken wrap, chips and a few slices of garlic bread lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> alright mate I'm with ya needs must and all  now get mixing that bucket ya fucker Lol and let's see some pics of that gold when ya finished


i would mate but i completely fucked it, i over mixed the trim and ice and it all went fucking green so i have no gold now, however i do have some nice green sludge at the minute if ur interested lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2013)

I would love a pysco to go with my exo, Did no fucker look at those pics in that poly tunnel , it was like a fucking rain forest in there !


----------



## leepy (Sep 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not so sneaky now we all have seen it tho innit?? yer fucked tho if ya get a flood, how do u exptract,issit a drain or sum shit?



lmfao flood nar it cant flood fella i sorted that wen i built it .the box i built was completely coverd in gas tight membrane an once the box was in the hole it got completely covered with concrete 8in under around an over the top of it  as for the extraction that gets vented out half way up my garden through a compost bin the fans are concreted under my floor there is nothing seen going in or comein out the growroom


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i would mate but i completely fucked it, i over mixed the trim and ice and it all went fucking green so i have no gold now, however i do have some nice green sludge at the minute if ur interested lmao


Hahahahaha its all trail and error mate Lol green sludge maybe you didn't let your trim soak long enough? Or u just went crazy on that shit that's why I got the mini washer its perfecto


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> 
> Thanks to all that have given me advice in the past few weeks. Magne Cal has turned up and I have given the mrs a good dose....and she swallowed the lot!!!
> 
> ...


a lot of it you will find on ebay 2nd hand to get ya started mate then use the money from the first crop or 2 to upgrade ya stuff


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

oi oi baz hows he covering smell in the tunnel ?? and what about height they look like theres mo room in there now!!

gazza wtf setting are you using on that drill??? lol.......if you leave the sludge out the ice will melt then the hash will settle on the bottom of the bucket, you can then syphon the water off the top, better to use a clear plastic tub then you can see it settle n were to syphon till!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuckin stuffed jus munched a medium pizza, chicken wrap, chips and a few slices of garlic bread lol.


why is it always you that makes me get my fat arse up n get some much, chicken wrap me thinks....hmmmm or late nite tescos....thats when all the fittys go...11pm-2am is straight fitty bom bittys i swear if i dont get a cheeky tug in the frozen veg bit soon, i wont be going back lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

my 1st attempt at bubble hash, didnt go too well lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> oi oi baz hows he covering smell in the tunnel ?? and what about height they look like theres mo room in there now!!
> 
> gazza wtf setting are you using on that drill??? lol.......if you leave the sludge out the ice will melt then the hash will settle on the bottom of the bucket, you can then syphon the water off the top, better to use a clear plastic tub then you can see it settle n were to syphon till!!


He lives on a small holding Lemon, no one for miles, yes , he's now fucked for hight !, bending over & tieing , started buding week or 2 ago.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

evening lads, im fucking pissed n about to do the other 14 blues so let the fun begin lol u got the wrong cake mix gboy i told ya waitrose n citrus tarte lemon cake.

and you fuck that bubble didnt ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 13, 2013)

cool tattoo lol.................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> evening lads, im fucking pissed n about to do the other 14 blues so let the fun begin lol u got the wrong cake mix gboy i told ya waitrose n citrus tarte lemon cake.
> 
> and you fuck that bubble didnt ya lol


i knw u said about that cake but the waitrose here had none, but the cake i bought was the shit u couldnt taste any hash only the lemons, used 60g in the cake mix and 40g in the butter icing filling.

and yeah i totally fucked the bubble, dont even know if it will be smokable when dry??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

this is how ya cake should have looked gboy.................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Fuck me think I'm a call u trunk from now on u got the tolerance of a fuckin elephant lmao I gave me mate 1 and he was mongoled Lol we did have a bottle of ray and nephews between us tho phew some evil tackle that is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cool tattoo lol.................View attachment 2817314


Hahahahahaha fuck me she got the wing span of a red kite lmao can't help but notice that big dutty spot on her forehead


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me think I'm a call u trunk from now on u got the tolerance of a fuckin elephant lmao I gave me mate 1 and he was mongoled Lol we did have a bottle of ray and nephews between us tho phew some evil tackle that is


its nothing to be proud of mate, im ashamed that i can do a whole box and then get on with me day.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its nothing to be proud of mate, im ashamed that i can do a whole box and then get on with me day.


Lol ur just rippin u can't get the effect off less so it means they don't last as long


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahaha fuck me she got the wing span of a red kite lmao can't help but notice that big dutty spot on her forehead


hahahaha glad you said that bizzle my brain didnt even register the bat fanny, just starred at that spot....moley moley moley!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its nothing to be proud of mate, im ashamed that i can do a whole box and then get on with me day.


hows the fam nu??

you got any jack n jills left or are we dribbling yet....is there a drug u aint done??


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2013)

What about the bulb and ballast lemon??


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

it was the bulb man, i couldnt afford my usual sun master so got sold this.....







defo not as orange as a SM....was a benners cheaper...but should be actually using 600w now....anyone ever used one?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> it was the bulb man, i couldnt afford my usual sun master so got sold this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only red spec should have a yellow ting, hence been red spec, all my sunmasters and sunblasters and shit are all nr enough white and my son t s like a yelloww glow

just added 5th lioght so thats me at 3k HID, aww yeh! even tho the physco are spasticated( u know like MG) ther still going well, like i said absolutely no uniformity to branches ther just fucking everyware
so lesson is- u can reveg physco from clone but expect a messey plant!

SHAWNY skype cunt, video for you,, gunna jizz in your pants m8


aww hey MG never seen ya ther.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

lol otherway round fo me sunmasters proper yellow this ones white, will see in a week when its been worn in!

need to do some massive groom adjusting....its getting abit cramped!...

ic3 cant you create a new acunt n give us a little picky....sounds......sexy.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ic3 cant you create a new acunt n give us a little picky....sounds......sexy.....


err no now u have said it coz that kinda defats the fucking OBJECTY DUNT IT CUNT!lmao

got sum snaps sec


and today



week 4 i think, 
i have vids but aint posting em m8,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

looking real nice man, i have so much space between my plants, does placing them tightish like that effect there side branching??

n when are you going to paint the walls with a fresh coat of white you cheapo shit kunt! 

is it all psychosis?? 

p.s Dnt wana sound like his mum but last we heard NEWUSER was at least 28 pills deep........anyone know if the shit stabbers still alive??


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to IC3M4L3 again.





*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

if u have the apart get the floor painted white, help refelct the light bak up, and ofc ur between a rock and a hard place coz in one hand u have them tight and u dont get much under light or you have them apart and u loose the LUX of ya lights. light power along with area of grow, im about the minimum i can have 25 plants so ther tight, but i lollipop them so not as bushy, tho u wouldnt think it looking at them,

as for the bak wall, yeh ok, lol, thats the only walla showig,all the rest is surounded by a xl big bud tent i tore into panels since i dint have the poles, and since i surrounded them i seen a huge diffrence, 

had to mount this 5th ballast to the celing, glad its a digi,
err so yeh afte rthis i buy 2 tents, was looking at the 200x200 but i thtink thats too big for 15 plants so il have to take a look, but a 200x200 is only 99.99 so not all bad but like i say be too much room and light would go everyware so thats not happnin lol smaller tent, then il do 2x 15 plants with 1600.hps in each and a 600 veg tent also, so 3 tents, 2 in flower with 15 in each and 1 in veg and a tiny clone tent, trhen il be perp 4 week pull, cant see why i wont get 50 oz every 4-5 weeks,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

i have always been under the impression reflective floors reflect light up on the under side of leafs and this is damaging to the leaf as the green side is up top.

but my tent has a white floor so...its probs bollox!

what is the area of that groom, is it 5 600w you have in there?? plants seem to be loving it, looking very healthy...so your going for a sort of sog approach??

fuck 5 ballasts in there must be adding how much to your room temps!? 

is it in a basement? looks like it, could you not plasterboard up some walls and create 3 sprerate rooms, then you could make them fit perfect, but tents are easyer and prob cheaper, and can be used again or else were...

would you not need a drying tent?? 150z wet is a fair bit of weed to dry every 4 weeks (good luck trimming that!)

your leccy bill must be HUUUUUGe lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i have always been under the impression reflective floors reflect light up on the under side of leafs and this is damaging to the leaf as the green side is up top.
> 
> but my tent has a white floor so...its probs bollox!
> 
> ...



under side of leafs?--bollox always use mylar floor no issues,

the room is a full celler gotta be 15ft across and legthways at least, first lights was just hung down loa and no sides at all so light went everywar, then i lolliopped em and they went kinda nuts, the tallest is like 6ft ish?
5 ballast 3 are digi, so pff, but the size of the room helps, plus the house is pretty much inactive part from wen i barney with misus and fuk of ther for night, got a ruck 5" and a inline 5" seems to be doing the job, but ntil tonight was only running 4 600 now im runinng 5x 600 so lets check the temps tomoz, 
i got a curatin hung at top fo celler stairs so heat goes up ther as well as the ducting so it kinda helps so not a sealed room,
ther in shitty reflectors atm, gunna buy hoods next run or maybe after xmas wen it gets warmer, but on other hand im buying tents so may be wise?

this is my first run in this celler my pals whos it is (wer 50-50) hes a ther weeds so theyl grow, type of guy, so i thought id show him sum class, but saying that i only see him once eevry 10 weeks,
and its min 50 oz every 4-5 weeks, and yeh a tent may be in order, i but again not for this run, ima just do out the toilet/bothroom for drying i think, dont get used and smallest room in the house,

lecci bills? yeh ther not to ohealthy like, but costs money to make money eh?

and the trimming yeh, thats gunna be a pain, wen i go perp its gunna seriously be a full time job, so it will be interesting, but i been housebound for nrly 3 yrs so at the leats it gets me out n about, mingling with the prozzies n that, on the way to the OPlol

and yeh i got another grow on atm too, last run i did 8 under 850 and ulled nrly 30 ounce, but my percy room is perfec, u aint seen that onne yet,, livers uk clone only and BBC  so yeh, on that one i flipped a short while bak, just cant rememebr wehn sure cant be more than 2 weeks tho? aint a fucking clue, suppose ther done wne ther done LMAO... totally forgot the fucker


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

loool to much weed to keep track of!

check you out with all the clone onlys i wont ask what you had to do to obtain them all lol 

raaa thats a decent size groom man, i would defo get tents, spesh if the property aint yours etc means you can pack up n piss off + keep alll gear incase you fall out with partner lol

surprised your only using 5" more surprised its working lol, would a big house fan (you know the ones) or one of them big metal silver ones that sit on the floor of shops sometimes, blowing up the stairs not help move a touch more hot air out??

i would also look into co2 if this is a long term plan, then youll defo hit your 50z target.....

whats wrong with the reflecters there ok and obv work well, like you said earlia dont wana spend 1.5 k to watch the ol bill drive it away if that ever happens!

how comes youve been housebound? i thought you said that keyboard cockney who wanted a meet in bethnal was leaving you alone now!! lol only joking, seriously how comes your housebound?? 

youll have to buy them electric bud trimmers....the blisters wouldnt heal in time for next harvest!!

i am abit worried though if your drying in the bathroom, 50z is gunnaaaaaaa stink!! you will stink so bad of weed as well, get some workmans paper suits!
just putting it out there if you go to a tat shop and aquire some of there plastic gloves, they dont rip, get half as sticky and will last a good few hours of trimming!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

yeh man, was gunna seal the bathroom obviously airvents and such

paper suits? lol dont think they do um my size, but to be honest il prolly leave a change of clothes ther

il get a job lot of tues or hoods or sum shit, just easier to keep tabs on heat, i got my livers under a hood and just watered now and the top is like 2-3MM away from the glass no bovva,

il pull 50 of 15 easy as this is a test run im hoping for 50 of the 25 but thats a low guestimate or wish coz the rooms been built on the fly,.

hgousbound?

thats why^

yeh was looking at diy trimmers, lol seems easy, least ima get loads of hash eh 
using 2x 5" one ruck and 1 inline, not just 1 ,lol prolly need another, ws hitting nr 40 degrees or sumtimes more beofre late veg early flwer,, not agood time to get the heat all fucked up

and i have access to clone onlys weneevr i want em m8,, not being big headed but im just a nice guy and peoople know that


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

2oz pplant youll smash it defo next un if not this one!

that is not nice mate, not nice at all....looks pussey...and infected...how did you end up with that? didnt catch it off one of them prozzis you was walkin past did ya...lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> 2oz pplant youll smash it defo next un if not this one!
> that is not nice mate, not nice at all....looks pussey...and infected...how did you end up with that? didnt catch it off one of them prozzis you was walkin past did ya...lol


na long story short thers 2 main veins in leg one that pumps bllood to the foot and one that pumps it bak,, the one that pumps it bak on me is narrowed, and they wotn stem it coz its below my weist,if was above my weist they would put a tsraw in ther to open it up, and be gone by now, but they wont, espite my bandages costiong a fortune, the silver pads i use are 19 qwid each pad and i change bandages daily, im in 4 layer compression, the activated charcoal pads are 20 qwid each and again 1 a day--for 3 yrs, with all other bandages on top, u do the math

bupa says 4k for the op to stem it wat the nhs wont do,, and the nhs has paid triple that in dressings, why they just dont do the op, witch is far cheaper is beyond me


anywyas joint n bed for me

ttfn m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> hows the fam nu??
> 
> you got any jack n jills left or are we dribbling yet....is there a drug u aint done??


no i dont think so lool just joking i dont do acid n all the psychedelics not for me

MORNING ALL lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol ur just rippin u can't get the effect off less so it means they don't last as long


fuck off you bomb making cunt, i done another 14 when i got home so didnt matter lol i think ive forgot how to go to sleep i just pass out lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

exo,pyscho,livers/blues


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Morning. You spuds playin today sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Morning. You spuds playin today sambo?


yes mate think we got the farmers boys norwich at home, the scum got sunderland away


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;liMOnqJuXTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liMOnqJuXTI[/video]

lolollool


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah shoudl smash em... Not sure bout ur boys tho lool gonna gonna get 6 finger fisted by the inbreds ha ha. Fucking ozil has a virus and is due to miss the game.... Gutted lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah shoudl smash em... Not sure bout ur boys tho lool gonna gonna get 6 finger fisted by the inbreds ha ha. Fucking ozil has a virus and is due to miss the game.... Gutted lol


i hope ozil has fucking aids you gooner cunt lolol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Lmao.. Jealously is a cunt ain't it lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

the clone only s are doin well jus flipped some more exo psycho and livers, feeding them up , the psycho is such fat nugs fo 5 weeks you could chop and punt in an emergency and the smell is mind bendingly good, I just wanna sit with my face in it for 5 mins....pretty trippy meditation, sticky too.....is this the world finest strain of cannabis?....its gotta be up there cos it pisses on anything else for early development and smell that ive grown......3 cfs for on flower tent....big 6 inch 60 cm jobs too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> the clone only s are doin well jus flipped some more exo psycho and livers, feeding them up , the psycho is such fat nugs fo 5 weeks you could chop and punt in an emergency and the smell is mind bendingly good, I just wanna sit with my face in it for 5 mins....pretty trippy meditation, sticky too.....is this the world finest strain of cannabis?....its gotta be up there cos it pisses on anything else for early development and smell that ive grown......3 cfs for on flower tent....big 6 inch 60 cm jobs too


lots love the pyscho m8, they prefer it to the other 2, its cheesy as fuck with a fruity twang that the exo dus not have, how long are you gonna flower her for? ive chopped it a 8wks many times but she really dus need 9wk some say 10wk even.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2013)

when i'm back on track i'm gonna have a bash at reversing the psychosis sex and feming it. or at the very least crossing it with some quality genetics. 

exo does finish faster but i reckon the taste of psycho is hands down better than exo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah the pyscho kicks exos arse on flavor if grown right, its that fruity twang that the exo doesnt have.

my new setup is gonna be 8 pyscos in a 2.4/1.2 tent with 1200hps.


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lots love the pyscho m8, they prefer it to the other 2, its cheesy as fuck with a fruity twang that the exo dus not have, how long are you gonna flower her for? ive chopped it a 8wks many times but she really dus need 9wk some say 10wk even.


ive timed it so the exo and pasycho finsh together so 8 weeks exo and 10 psycho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

Just having a clean up in the room and thought I'd take a few pics  

Theres the bubba will be 7 weeks 2morrow I think 2 more I rekon maybe 3 fookin taking ages for a kush Lol and heres tthe blue dream mum aka THE BEAST Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

Afternoon all


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

i do like a high odds small footy bet, only a few quid i got villa v newcastle,everton v chelsea,hull v cardiff,stoke v man city all draws put 2quid on it return 190 if it happens lol

villa win
fulham win
cardiff win 
stoke win
arsenal draw
swansea draw
tottenham win

put a quid on that returns 820 lol can but hope hay lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all


afternoon sae, when ya new job start then mate? and congrats on getting it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i do like a high odds small footy bet, only a few quid i got villa v newcastle,everton v chelsea,hull v cardiff,stoke v man city all draws put 2quid on it return 190 if it happens lol
> 
> villa win
> fulham win
> ...


iv jus got bk from the bookies aswell.
united to win
villa to win
city to win
arsenal to win
spuds to win (sadly lol)
Chelsea to win

only returns like 60 quid but from a couple of quid ain't to bad.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> afternoon sae, when ya new job start then mate? and congrats on getting it.


cheers mate, been a while coming lol, start 6am monday morning driving brand new cars on n off the transport ships, then weds driving forklift for a day or so then mon next week start 2 weeks training on HGV tugs pulling artic trailers on n off ro-ro ferries lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

Shit video but this is what ill be doing, ff to bout 30secs in
[video=youtube;M27t3p0GNPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M27t3p0GNPk[/video]


----------



## ghb (Sep 14, 2013)

congrats on the job sae, not that you need telling but keeps yer wits about you at all times working on the docks can be a very dangerous job. you got mail in ten!

seany the kush is looking great lad, i dunno bout 3 weeks longer like, some would chop it now but i do agree it needs more time to mature to fully let the flavour aroma out, flush the cunt maybe. also do you have mites,? i can see a few speckles on the leaves.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheers ghb at least someone likes it lol...Yeh I rekon 2 should finish her off I'm gonna start flushing on her next watering mate and no having got mites its just dust I was having a good clean up at the time and it kicked a load of dust up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> congrats on the job sae, not that you need telling but keeps yer wits about you at all times working on the docks can be a very dangerous job. you got mail in ten!
> 
> seany the kush is looking great lad, i dunno bout 3 weeks longer like, some would chop it now but i do agree it needs more time to mature to fully let the flavour aroma out, flush the cunt maybe. also do you have mites,? i can see a few speckles on the leaves.



cheers mate, just annoying though as not gonna be able to have a joint fr at least 6 weeks


----------



## ghb (Sep 14, 2013)

piss tests? weed is meant to stay in the system for years but i know of people who pass them 10 hours after smoking a joint so it's a weird one.

it means your first joint is gonna be your own weed possibly, how good would that be?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate, just annoying though as not gonna be able to have a joint fr at least 6 weeks


With the amount you're smoking you'll pass a piss test in 4 weeks easy, body composition dependent (3 days ish between a fat cunt and a skinny twat).

You'd need to be quite large and smoking at good gram a day yourself to need to go 6 weeks.

J-Rock from Big Brovaz did it for a documentary after smoking hard daily for years, he failed at 4 weeks but passed at 5-6.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate, just annoying though as not gonna be able to have a joint fr at least 6 weeks


Congrats on the job! 6 weeks should be safe, plenty o water and fresh OJ and you should be fine. I work in private clinic that does such things and I've seen guys pass them after hours but it's not worth the risk if you want the job.

Congrats again


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> piss tests? weed is meant to stay in the system for years but i know of people who pass them 10 hours after smoking a joint so it's a weird one.
> 
> it means your first joint is gonna be your own weed possibly, how good would that be?


nah not a piss test, its sposed to be a blood n hair test as its done by the City of London police as they own all 5 docks down here(City of london not the police lmao), thankfully(depending on how ya look at it ) I havent had a smoke in over 2-3 weeks n that was just a joints worth or 2 given to us by a mate so by the time the test date gets here should hopefully come back as clean as its ever likely to be lol 

will roughly be 4-6 weeks between my last joint n the test so hopefully will fly through it n then testing after that is only done if you are involved in an accident apparently


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With the amount you're smoking you'll pass a piss test in 4 weeks easy, body composition dependent (3 days ish between a fat cunt and a skinny twat).
> 
> You'd need to be quite large and smoking at good gram a day yourself to need to go 6 weeks.
> 
> J-Rock from Big Brovaz did it for a documentary after smoking hard daily for years, he failed at 4 weeks but passed at 5-6.


under 6ft slightly, 10st, only smoke 3 joints about 2-3 weeks back n nothing for bout a week before that so less than 3gram in the last month n anywhere upto 6 weeks away for the tests ( 2 at random over a month)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nah not a piss test, its sposed to be a blood n hair test


Oooh that's a different matter, you may well be fucked after a hair test regardless.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2013)

28 days in piss for weed and drug test by hair is a inch per year.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooh that's a different matter, you may well be fucked after a hair test regardless.


Well when the bloke asked us if any of us had any worries bout a drug test i answered "only coz my mates smoke it around me quite often" an he said they dont expect absolute zero they are looking for people who are quite obviously smoking all day every day, also I told em my missus smokes it on occasion for her scoliosis but i havent touched it since i was a teenager as I dont like the taste or smell lmao, got the job thru a family member/old pals network kinda thing so not anticipating an hassles


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 28 days in piss for weed and drug test by hair is a inch per year.


haha my hair grows about 2" a month n im getting it cut down to a no.3 on weds lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

@GHb ya got mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2013)

only reason i know is coz the missus had one done, they send em off a place in states, but prolly use uk for a job like.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

hahaha i found a solution to my clone problem, turns out the benifical micros i was adding, made root bumps after two days however these act as roots, and clones then take ages to "push" roots out.....i couldnt understand why i was getting so much top growth!!!

rimmer what docks you on ill come and bring a zoobie...then smoke it watching you work lol...is it near the airport?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nah not a piss test, its sposed to be a blood n hair test as its done by the City of London police as they own all 5 docks down here(City of london not the police lmao), thankfully(depending on how ya look at it ) I havent had a smoke in over 2-3 weeks n that was just a joints worth or 2 given to us by a mate so by the time the test date gets here should hopefully come back as clean as its ever likely to be lol
> 
> will roughly be 4-6 weeks between my last joint n the test so hopefully will fly through it n then testing after that is only done if you are involved in an accident apparently


Is the testing being carried out at a private clinic? These places don't usually have the means to process blood n hair samples so they have to send them away to a lab to be processed so you might not even find out on the day which does happen from time to time. Cut out any fatty foods and the bloods should be fine but the hair test will be touch n go I think although it is strange that they would carry out both blood and hair sampling.


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yeah the pyscho kicks exos arse on flavor if grown right, its that fruity twang that the exo doesnt have.
> 
> my new setup is gonna be 8 pyscos in a 2.4/1.2 tent with 1200hps.


Will there be enough lite with that tent ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2013)

not bad for 2 qwid a month


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well when the bloke asked us if any of us had any worries bout a drug test i answered "only coz my mates smoke it around me quite often" an he said they dont expect absolute zero they are looking for people who are quite obviously smoking all day every day, also I told em my missus smokes it on occasion for her scoliosis but i havent touched it since i was a teenager as I dont like the taste or smell lmao, got the job thru a family member/old pals network kinda thing so not anticipating an hassles


That won't cut it, second hand weed smoke doesn't show up on tests.



Saerimmner said:


> haha my hair grows about 2" a month n im getting it cut down to a no.3 on weds lol


Good lad, lol.

In hair it's up to 90 days depending on how much hair is taken, cut it as short as possible now then again just before.
They can't test with hair they haven't got.

In blood it's only 2 days so you've nothing to worry about there.

Job's sorted.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2013)

in hair it stays for years,


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in hair it stays for years,


Doesn't matter the length either, they'll pluck that shit with tweezers! best make sure you shave your baw sack as well!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Doesn't matter the length either, they'll pluck that shit with tweezers! best make sure you shave you baw sak as well!


yeh thats why they tend to do women with ther long hair,,,


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

sae shave yer body hair too, they can ask for armpit or pub hair too, smoothy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Is the testing being carried out at a private clinic? These places don't usually have the means to process blood n hair samples so they have to send them away to a lab to be processed so you might not even find out on the day which does happen from time to time. Cut out any fatty foods and the bloods should be fine but the hair test will be touch n go I think although it is strange that they would carry out both blood and hair sampling.


 medical centre in the docks, 1 doctor n 1 nurse works there


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> sae shave yer body hair too, they can ask for armpit or pub hair too, smoothy


Yep, if they want hair, they'll get hair, doesn't matter where it's from.


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

think at 5 g per day mt hair is more cannabis than hair


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> medical centre in the docks, 1 doctor n 1 nurse works there


I couldn't comment on that then mate. they probably have all the shit to carry it out on site in that case. The private clinics have to send all their blood and hair off to Synergy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in hair it stays for years,


You'll have to prove that I'm afraid IC3.

These guys are saying they test as far back as 3 months with the amount of hair but not how long it lasts.
https://www.cellmark.co.uk/drug_testing/?gclid=COCGqZSBy7kCFbHItAodgBkAZQ

Erowid says 90 days too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2013)

na dont have to proove nish, the missus had it done few yrs bak, they went bak a year or more bak,, sent to america wer they tested it,,
ju
ast asked her and they went bak a yr with a full strand a yr, so maybe a inch a month or watever but point remains, they went bak a yr with her, so its possible,im not expert by far, but i cant see a job doing the test, it aint cheap


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Ozils first asisit in an arsenal shirt in 10 min


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na dont have to proove nish, the missus had it done few yrs bak, they went bak a year or more bak,, sent to america wer they tested it,,
> ju
> ast asked her and they went bak a yr with a full strand a yr, so maybe a inch a month or watever but point remains, they went bak a yr with her, so its possible,im not expert by far, but i cant see a job doing the test, it aint cheap


I suppose ZZ Top are fucked for life then.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> Will there be enough lite with that tent ?


gonna have to be mate im not running no more than 4 600 in a small flat, its four plants under each 600 so they are getting more than a 100watts each thats always been my minimum 100 per plant.

that was 3 plants under 1 600 in the pic.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

none of my bets came in, o well only 4quid lost.

hope all are having a good weekend, mine has been pretty nice got family down from london, and i do love me mum lol even at my age she still dus everything for me cooking etc when i see her not often enough tho.

i wont be on tonight so have a good night lads.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Thought I might post some updated snaps of my babies, Mary-Jane, Louise & Sophia....



It's day 13 of my first grow so let me know what you think folks. I'm not too sure whether there should be more leaves so any input would be fantastic.

Peace


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't know whether its your lights groke but they look a lil yellow in the pics us say give em a dose of light nutrients mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> none of my bets came in, o well only 4quid lost.
> 
> hope all are having a good weekend, mine has been pretty nice got family down from london, and i do love me mum lol even at my age she still dus everything for me cooking etc when i see her not often enough tho.
> 
> i wont be on tonight so have a good night lads.


nope shite as normal lol, but glad to hear ur having a good weekend for a change mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

i agree and that coco still looks a little dry to me groke, what brand of coco is that?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> nope shite as normal lol, but glad to hear ur having a good weekend for a change mate


thanks sae, and things are the up for you at long last mate job on monday, new gaff etc give it a bit of time and your be fine m8 no more struggling, will be able to start to live and not just survive.......

im speaking from experience bout the end comment, right now all im doing is surviving and its no fun, im not gonna re apply for any sick benefits am gonna go on job seekers so me rent still gets paid and for the first time in a long time actually look for a job, i want a job but 8yrs out of the game and no real skills it aint easy, i have done the sia course and have a badge but thats out of date now, i would like to just get a job as a cashier in a bookies, ive worked as a telebet operator before so at least have some experience with that.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheers guys,

It's SUper 3c Coco Coir and I gave them some light nutrients on Wednesday and have been giving them plenty of water as well but I will heed your advice and let you know how I get on.

Thanks.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

I've just given them 5ml of Formulex nutrients in a litre of water so a third of a litre each roughly. The Coco's nice n wet now and the temp and humidity are spot on as well. I'm using a 600w his lamp, sitting about 3 feet above them, didn't want to get it any closer cause it feels a bit too hot for them at the moment.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

has anyone else when they send a pm been then taken to another page where u have to put a capcha i think its called, letters in a box? i keep getting that???

remember people certain mods can read pms and of course rolli, i delete every message once read and also keep my inbox empty.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has anyone else when they send a pm been then taken to another page where u have to put a capcha i think its called, letters in a box? i keep getting that???
> 
> remember people certain mods can read pms and of course rolli, i delete every message once read and also keep my inbox empty.


I get hit with that when I send a PM as well mate and like you deleted all my messages.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

thanks groke i was getting abit paranoid about that, thought it was just me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> has anyone else when they send a pm been then taken to another page where u have to put a capcha i think its called, letters in a box? i keep getting that???
> 
> remember people certain mods can read pms and of course rolli, i delete every message once read and also keep my inbox empty.


nah i only normally get it when i re-post links or shit


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Right, just had a proper good squint at my babies and one of them, Sophia, the Purple Haze has a slight greying discoloration on her leaves, any ideas folks?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2013)

Would help if ya chucked a pic up


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

The Groke said:


> I've just given them 5ml of Formulex nutrients in a litre of water so a third of a litre each roughly. The Coco's nice n wet now and the temp and humidity are spot on as well. I'm using a 600w his lamp, sitting about 3 feet above them, didn't want to get it any closer cause it feels a bit too hot for them at the moment.


with that light and that medium .....keep em wet ....coco that is, forget advice u read on net some of it is a bit off....theres enough grower skills on this thread to keep u rite, imc did a very nice first grow through this thread, shawny and yorkie no there shit, ice is smashing it, NU Don DST....another level still, an just about no one chats shit about growing for long cos they get fuked off, some on here, this thread, outgrow the best cannabis superstars from the US and some are the best seed breeders in the world......now you know man.....ive bin smoking a DMT blunt flavoured with 11 week tangerine dream.......ummmmmmm chilled doesn't capture it


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

not forgetting mastergrower I need an addy man


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Would help if ya chucked a pic up




Not the best pics but you can just make it out on the nearest leaf. Best I can describe it would be like a slight greying in clour emminating from the centre split of the leaf.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> with that light and that medium .....keep em wet ....coco that is, forget advice u read on net some of it is a bit off....theres enough grower skills on this thread to keep u rite, imc did a very nice first grow through this thread, shawny and yorkie no there shit, ice is smashing it, NU Don DST....another level still, an just about no one chats shit about growing for long cos they get fuked off, some on here, this thread, outgrow the best cannabis superstars from the US and some are the best seed breeders in the world......now you know man.....ive bin smoking a DMT blunt flavoured with 11 week tangerine dream.......ummmmmmm chilled doesn't capture it


Mmmm, sounds like its like smoking Jaffa cakes Indi !


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> with that light and that medium .....keep em wet ....coco that is, forget advice u read on net some of it is a bit off....theres enough grower skills on this thread to keep u rite, imc did a very nice first grow through this thread, shawny and yorkie no there shit, ice is smashing it, NU Don DST....another level still, an just about no one chats shit about growing for long cos they get fuked off, some on here, this thread, outgrow the best cannabis superstars from the US and some are the best seed breeders in the world......now you know man.....ive bin smoking a DMT blunt flavoured with 11 week tangerine dream.......ummmmmmm chilled doesn't capture it


Cheers Kat,

It would seem I've definately come to the right place then! Probably just first timer worries to be honest. You know what like, first grow, a million different questions and a fucking shitload of conflicting information out there.

Glad you're having a chilled Sat mate. Keep it up!


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Cheers Kat,
> 
> It would seem I've definately come to the right place then! Probably just first timer worries to be honest. You know what like, first grow, a million different questions and a fucking shitload of conflicting information out there.
> 
> Glad you're having a chilled Sat mate. Keep it up!


yeah u carnt spel so u prob in tha rite place....prefer indi tbh


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah u carnt spel so u prob in tha rite place....prefer indi tbh


I'm fucking shite at Maths as well! I only learnt how to read 4 months ago as well!


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

and Baz....got one psycho clone goin spare other one is MGs all the others died ffs, light fan got turned off overnight tent was so hot with a closed unventilated 600w mh, surprised anything survived but the veg plants seemed to enjoy their night of the sauna


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

The Groke said:


> View attachment 2821694
> 
> Not the best pics but you can just make it out on the nearest leaf. Best I can describe it would be like a slight greying in clour emminating from the centre split of the leaf.


View attachment 2821700I am sorry to say but it is unusual to see such young malnourished plants, coco is inert and they are nute def across the board , this doesn't happen to young plants in soil as they the soil has ample nutes for young plants.....cannabis feeds more than tomatoes and potatoes, she s ahungry bitch I cant believe the amount of nutes these plants can take


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

few pics for you......ag.......................bc.................exo...................


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

groke...just give them water lad.....till bout 3 , 4 inch tall that's what I did in coco.....then a very weak amount of grow once reached that hight......


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> View attachment 2821700I am sorry to say but it is unusual to see such young malnourished plants, coco is inert and they are nute def across the board , this doesn't happen to young plants in soil as they the soil has ample nutes for young plants.....cannabis feeds more than tomatoes and potatoes, she s ahungry bitch I cant believe the amount of nutes these plants can take


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! So water them up like there's no tomorrow and roid them up as well then. Gave another 5ml dose of nutes today in a litre of water
All I can say is FUCK!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

lol I did tell you a few days ago what I did.......mate feed them now they just gonna burn out......go and water them little flush and don't touch them for 3 or 4 days.....


The Groke said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! So water them up like there's no tomorrow and roid them up as well then. Gave another 5ml dose of nutes today in a litre of water
> All I can say is FUCK!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

5ml to a litre????????? think that's wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to much.....u prob need 1/4 of a ml wen start feeding.....


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 5ml to a litre????????? think that's wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to much.....u prob need 1/4 of a ml wen start feeding.....


Grabs gun, cocks and pulls the trigger!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

with your first grow u got to be patience we all eager to get them going but the best thing to do lad is leave them be........wen your pot gets light in waight give them a little water......a (little) if seedling.....water for now and nothing alse........


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Right, I'm just leaving them well alone now for a few days. Gonna nurse em back to health with music and love and a LITTLE water.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

this is what I did....not a lot of info bout watering as lost trak of it but like I sed just water lad....I tried rizz and didn't like it...pers choice.......as yll see my roots were ok without it realy......here link.... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> and Baz....got one psycho clone goin spare other one is MGs all the others died ffs, light fan got turned off overnight tent was so hot with a closed unventilated 600w mh, surprised anything survived but the veg plants seemed to enjoy their night of the sauna


I would appreciate that Indi , unless you have some one more in need than me, one of our mutual friends has offerd to sort me 2 in a couple of weeks so it's all good stuff mate. Those exo I had are starting to thrive in the bat poop now !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

here was me last grow....... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/678346-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-day.html


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> this is what I did....not a lot of info bout watering as lost trak of it but like I sed just water lad....I tried rizz and didn't like it...pers choice.......as yll see my roots were ok without it realy......here link.... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


Love it mate, invaluable to be able to see the growth stage by days and colour as well. Like I said, TLC for my babies from now on. I think I can pull them back from the brink so I'll keep you updated. Big thanks.


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few pics for you......ag......View attachment 2821742.................bc..View attachment 2821743...............exo....View attachment 2821744...............View attachment 2821745


glad to see she still doin well imc, cut was from sambo to me veg then I cloned yours , back to sambo then u, team effort behind the scenes


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I would appreciate that Indi , unless you have some one more in need than me, one of our mutual friends has offerd to sort me 2 in a couple of weeks so it's all good stuff mate. Those exo I had are starting to thrive in the bat poop now !


cool baz I ll let him sort u as I don't wanna tread on toes, likin the exo? where u at with her....veg?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

didn't think she wld make it tbh.....but yer pulled thru.....just need to master cloning meself now.......once she a mother....


indikat said:


> glad to see she still doin well imc, cut was from sambo to me veg then I cloned yours , back to sambo then u, team effort behind the scenes


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> didn't think she wld make it tbh.....but yer pulled thru.....just need to master cloning meself now.......once she a mother....


jus shows u how important are the roots, the leaves on rooted clones can look fuked but pot en up and watch em rip so long as they got helthy white roots.....u aint gonna get too many big pretty clones from the clone onlies unless u keep a mother, the technique suggested by Sambo is more commercial an involves cloning tiny cuts from very young plants, another good tip imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

Evening fellas how are we??? Well Ive just had me dinner chilling with a joint then I've got to chop the runts and sling em the composter all 12 if em looool


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

yer I was quite shoked with the roots onit wen I transp into new pot for how small the cut is there was big ass roots filled the bottom of pot......she will make a good mother will be a keeper for years to come if I can master cloning......


indikat said:


> jus shows u how important are the roots, the leaves on rooted clones can look fuked but pot en up and watch em rip so long as they got helthy white roots.....u aint gonna get too many big pretty clones from the clone onlies unless u keep a mother, the technique suggested by Sambo is more commercial an involves cloning tiny cuts from very young plants, another good tip imo


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

this is what ive done to the car...lowered it and spaced the rims, full ss millteck double exhaust, modified the supercharger, larger cylinder heads and injectors, intercooler, racing subframe bushes racing front and rear anti roll bars, AP racing brakes.bodywork etc...in a stealth car....hows the new car imc ...u gonna mod it they always a bit dull outta the box....?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> cool baz I ll let him sort u as I don't wanna tread on toes, likin the exo? where u at with her....veg?


Ther around 3 weeks mate, 12" tall, got to give them few more weeks as I need to take cuts & keep em going. Them & pysco, along with one or two from BB, cuts of the BB stuff available to you if they turn out nice .


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

well just had tints done limo black all round....aint doing much to it prob new rims and a dumpvalve that's it.......off to watch x factor with missis.....lolol........your mods sound nice indi......


indikat said:


> this is what ive done to the car...lowered it and spaced the rims, full ss millteck double exhaust, modified the supercharger, larger cylinder heads and injectors, intercooler, racing subframe bushes racing front and rear anti roll bars, AP racing brakes.bodywork etc...in a stealth car....hows the new car imc ...u gonna mod it they always a bit dull outta the box....?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

What u got indi an evo or something sounds beasty I love fast cars or have u got nuff nuff cash and got some crazy AMG or something ?


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What u got indi an evo or something sounds beasty I love fast cars or have u got nuff nuff cash and got some crazy AMG or something ?


no shawny its a simple car iconic in style......I had to sell the 5l V8 .......but the power to weight ratio makes it swift, spent about 10 k on it


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2013)

indikat said:


> no shawny its a simple car iconic in style......I had to sell the 5l V8 .......but the power to weight ratio makes it swift, spent about 10 k on it


Got ur post indi....I'm away workin at the min m8 and dunno when ill be home. I think for this run I'm just goina do 4 livers and 4 exo under 3 600ws, but i might still take that off ye cos I do want it back, ill let u know tomoro night after work and I make a few calls and try get u an addy, if I can't ill have to leave it this time and try gettin it back for the next lot, cheers m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

Ahhhh I'm with ya I'm picturing a mini cooper done up too fuck or a Mk1 golf or something sounds pretty sweet tho..me n the Mrs can't wait to get a new car gonna be another year tho I rekon pfffft


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

well me mates got a bmw 330i convertible raced him earlier and he wasnt gaining much on my gtc lol witch is only a 1.4 turbo.....I like the vxr in my model looks the tittys lol......cant falt me new moter money well spent for what it is and what its got.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

ill race u in me zr turbo...zooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmm lol


indikat said:


> no shawny its a simple car iconic in style......I had to sell the 5l V8 .......but the power to weight ratio makes it swift, spent about 10 k on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Getting skinned with another layer of 3 ply poly ready for the Exo SCROG.







A bit dark until tomorrow, I'll sort the flash out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill race u in me zr turbo...zooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmm lol


I'll race anybody on my DTR and I'll tell you now you'll need at least a 2010 Impreza WRX pushing around 300bhp to keep up with me to 100mph, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2013)

My m8 used to have a wee Nissan pulsar, there good for a bit of fun. They don't look great and have a small engine but fuck ther quick off the mark, good handling too. Used to pull up beside all sorts of motors and laugh at the look on there faces when u left them sitting lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

looking 4wd to this scrog mate as I will be doing one jan.......so ill be pinching a few ideas off ya lol.....cos I kno u can grow good shit lol......are u gonna jern it ect?.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Getting skinned with another layer of 3 ply poly ready for the Exo SCROG.
> 
> View attachment 2821834
> View attachment 2821835
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

yer had a pulser me self bak in the day...blew it tho they was nippy....ive lost count on the cars ive had...from v6 mazdas to rs cozzys but nothing ive had as been as much fin az me zr.......yer its small and quick holds road like fukin glue....all round fun esp down the country lanes.....I sed I was getting it crushed....but I rec it will still be sat on me drive in 2 yrs time lol......she is a beautaaaaaa


Mastergrow said:


> My m8 used to have a wee Nissan pulsar, there good for a bit of fun. They don't look great and have a small engine but fuck ther quick off the mark, good handling too. Used to pull up beside all sorts of motors and laugh at the look on there faces when u left them sitting lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> are u gonna jern it ect?.....



.........Eh?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

journal...........soz


The Yorkshireman said:


> .........Eh?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer had a pulser me self bak in the day...blew it tho they was nippy....ive lost count on the cars ive had...from v6 mazdas to rs cozzys but nothing ive had as been as much fin az me zr.......yer its small and quick holds road like fukin glue....all round fun esp down the country lanes.....I sed I was getting it crushed....but I rec it will still be sat on me drive in 2 yrs time lol......she is a beautaaaaaa


Is it a zr 160? I was goina get one of them years ago but then I got banned lol. My m8 that had the pulsar has not long got rid of some limited edition evo, cost him around 11k but fuck that thing had loadsa power but was also able to control the power. All sorts of buttons inside for stuff like driving on wet/snow and shit, that's was some machine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

The quickest I've driven was me ex bosses old car he had one of them MG's that look like the jags but the version with a 4.2 v8 mustang engine in fuck me that was quick lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

no mate I have a zr turbo.....all done up same as the rally car....


Mastergrow said:


> Is it a zr 160? I was goina get one of them years ago but then I got banned lol. My m8 that had the pulsar has not long got rid of some limited edition evo, cost him around 11k but fuck that thing had loadsa power but was also able to control the power. All sorts of buttons inside for stuff like driving on wet/snow and shit, that's was some machine


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

id show ya pics but got bolloked last time I posed it cos its rare and can be easly spotted......shame......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2013)

We used to have 2 rover 75 vans 2ltre diesel turbos they were quick and with the alloys and laggy bands on phew bad ass work vans they were till they had 60.000 miles of pure batteration lmao think there melted down into scrap now hahahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> journal...........soz


Oh no, I don't really do journals here since I scrapped my last one over security concerns.
I might in the future though, I have some projects planned that will benefit from public viewing.

I have a thread on another site I mod and that gets the most of my pics.

They'll be plenty to see though still, I usually post regular updates.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id show ya pics but got bolloked last time I posed it cos its rare and can be easly spotted......shame......


Yeah I seen ur pics m8, bit too bright for me lol. I'd love to get me a motor again but think ill stick to the van for now, me and motors are bad news, just get me in trouble lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh no, I don't really do journals here since I scrapped my last one over security concerns.
> I might in the future though, I have some projects planned that will benefit from public viewing.
> 
> I have a thread on another site I mod and that gets the most of my pics.
> ...


Mod? MOD? Ur a fuckin mod lol, didnt think ud lower urself yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Laters lads, telly with the missus time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Mod? MOD? Ur a fuckin mod lol, didnt think ud lower urself yorkie


Lol, yeah on another site.

Been there from the beginning, about 2 years now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Right I'm off, might be back in a bit if she fucks off to bed.

She's all flu'd up.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

just had a beautiful half hour getting the bubba to sleep watching adele at the albert hall.........


..........id pork it!

.....magic moments eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> just had a beautiful half hour watching adele at the albert hall.........


Poof......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

more like muffin and stuffin time.......


The Yorkshireman said:


> Laters lads, telly with the missus time.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 14, 2013)

fuking rambos quiert 2nite..............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

He's not on, he's got family round.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Poof......


haha the little bubba likes her and loves singing along...shes a blinder so ill suffer it for her! lol......anyways us cockneys love a good sing song!!

she does look allot like miss piggy though.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> us cockneys love a good sing song!!


[video=youtube;khJbffN2yGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=khJbffN2yGI[/video]


.........


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

just read an article in issue 3 of garden culture on how using compost teas along with my nutes in my dwc buckets is growing plants with dubble the roots in half the time....it doesnt mention anything on wether or not ph ing of the mix is used, but basically the article suggests the plants grow faster and bigger, and sort themselves out.

it suggests a bottle of hydro fert has only 17 elements were as the soil has 90+, it says theres that many in soil because the plants use them at some point. it says that the 17 elements sold will grow a plant but not as great as if using the teas.

i asked about this a few months ago to the outdoor usa gardeners.....no one was feeling it, i assumed it would do wonders as compost teas have to stay airateded...
im going to further research this but thought id put it out there!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

haha i was just aving a blow out on this as it goes lol....roots n culture my man, roots n culture!!

[video=youtube;We1U9dwZmmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We1U9dwZmmQ[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

then theres the classics lol

[video=youtube;Y7GeZ3YmONw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7GeZ3YmONw[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

a must hear before you die .....

[video=youtube;R8hrO-XVr54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8hrO-XVr54[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 14, 2013)

Calm down, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> just had a beautiful half hour getting the bubba to sleep watching adele at the albert hall.........
> 
> 
> ..........id pork it!
> ...


Ide love to do her over the kitchen table whilst she sang sky fall !, is that just me ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tb8sCtvM8bo#[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

can you belive this geeza bought us these great tracks then stabbed himself in the heart when the police cam through his door!!

[video=youtube;nMpYoz_c834]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMpYoz_c834[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

Ffs why is it jus posting links!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

last one police scum.....

[video=youtube;DkIz3-8wRgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkIz3-8wRgo[/video]

you got me on one yorkstarrrrrrr


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> a must hear before you die .....
> 
> [video=youtube;R8hrO-XVr54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8hrO-XVr54[/video]


Wtf ? Tune


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

funnyest geezer ever mickyyyyyy F

[video=youtube;o1EjaWltizU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1EjaWltizU[/video]


----------



## The Groke (Sep 14, 2013)

Bout pissed myself!

http://www.demotivation.us/newest/giving-up-smoking-1250112.html


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2013)

anyone still up?


----------



## indikat (Sep 14, 2013)

I am mate, ^^^..about to charge the vape and get wrecked....hows u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> just read an article in issue 3 of garden culture on how using compost teas along with my nutes in my dwc buckets is growing plants with dubble the roots in half the time....it doesnt mention anything on wether or not ph ing of the mix is used, but basically the article suggests the plants grow faster and bigger, and sort themselves out.
> 
> it suggests a bottle of hydro fert has only 17 elements were as the soil has 90+, it says theres that many in soil because the plants use them at some point. it says that the 17 elements sold will grow a plant but not as great as if using the teas.
> 
> ...


try asking here man, https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-3293.html there's a load of lads brew compost tea in there. compost tea is what all the massive veg show growers use.


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 15, 2013)

Morning All,

Just checked my ladies and the one below is flowering now...anyone now if there is a way to tell how long till I can crop....I know its like "how long is piece of string".



My other lady is a bit bushy (below).I got my Magnecal (thank to indikat, I think you advised me on that) gave it a 1/2 dose 3 days ago...anyone now if I should be raising that.



Oh and here's the little one, I just thought I would bend it a little and test the shape (experimentally)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

it's going to be a struggle to finish them now autumn's here man. next year stick black bags over em each night for 12/12 a bit sooner


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 15, 2013)

ill post it up in there in a bit ta don, hows you this fine morn squire???

p,s sorry bout the vids last night lolo had some of my mates hash in with me weed joints for that extra soappy taste lol

anyways full englishs on lads?? bubble n sqweak time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

fine man, got boring house shit to do today and find a dead celebrity costume for the weekend. not only dead celebs but zombie dead celebs ffs. 

i'm thinking bin laden. i was going to go kim jong il or hitler but the outfits are pricey as fook. 

gonna wake n bake clear the dead tomato plants out of the porch, string some more chilli's fix the shower then over to the inlaws for a chinkeys. thank god for visine!!!

what you upto?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Ffs not the Hitler Don, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I'm tempted to up sticks and fuck off stateside to make my millions living the dream.

Washington State Cannabis License, proposed regulations.
https://lcb.app.box.com/proposed-rules-9-4-13

Anybody fancy coming and working at Yorkie's ganja lab/restaurant/molecular cocktail lounge?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 15, 2013)

heres a few pics. the big ones are 7 weeks into flower and the small ones are a BB mix about 2 weeks in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice scrog Mr t. What's cookin?

Yorkie man I'd love to. But do the state's count being good at growing a skill they want enough to allow immigration?! I hope so lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Hash weed n kitties

View attachment 2822453View attachment 2822454


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> heres a few pics. the big ones are 7 weeks into flower and the small ones are a BB mix about 2 weeks in


What strain are the big ones Mrt?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2013)

Morning all,

How are we on this fine Sunday morn?



She's ill, I know, I over did it with nutes. My other two are holding up pretty well, ever so slightly yellow but both still appear to be growing. I'm leaving them all to dry out at the moment.

As for Sophia, the above, in need of TLC. SHould I try transplanting her to Fresh Coco or a soil mix? would that help her in anyway or just stress her the fuck out too much? Also I read on another post here, someone with similar probs had been recommended to flush them with water but that again seems like it might be too much?

I've added some Banana skin pith from the inside of the skin to her leaves (it's works wonders for peace lillies so I thought it couldn't hurt to try)

Hope you all have a cracking Sunday, whatever you may be up too


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2013)

cunting youtube lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice scrog Mr t. What's cookin?
> 
> Yorkie man I'd love to. But do the state's count being good at growing a skill they want enough to allow immigration?! I hope so lol


As it happens the NHS train you up to do a job they're short of for free, I think you only have to do 1 year on the NHS (for £27.000 ish) before you can fuck off with the qualification.

The missus was looking into it for me last month, I'm thinking something piss easy like Radiographer.


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2013)

wouldn't you need qualifications to do that course though?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2013)

morning arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

im still fucking pissed lol had a half g of acetone washed white on top of a 70cl bot lol fuck it.........

the gear was fucking rocket fuel, clean as fuk, 

i gotta fix up im cooking a roast today arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

@yorkie,

I'm likely heading out the uk in 3 years time anyway, missus will likely move into research and follow where the funding comes from. italy australia look likely US is a possible. i hope it's not Oz they have crazy strict laws on pot.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice scrog Mr t. What's cookin?





The Yorkshireman said:


> What strain are the big ones Mrt?


cheers mate 

the big ones have a humbolt seeds blue dream, dinafem original amnesia and white siberian. im not sure what the other one in there is. i had 3 fem seeds turn out to be males. thats the first time thats happend to me with fems lol

the BB seeds have been in 12/12 from seed for about 4-5 weeks. i think theres 2 dog plants, a smelly cherry and a QQ. lets see my body build up a tollerance with all these then lol 

they are 6 weeks in too, i must have hit the wrong key


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'm tempted to up sticks and fuck off stateside to make my millions living the dream.
> 
> Washington State Cannabis License, proposed regulations.
> https://lcb.app.box.com/proposed-rules-9-4-13
> ...


I would do mate but I honestly think we would end up killing each other yano?

Morning fags n jam rags. How is you all?

Goin main op today checl on tempz with the 5th ligjt. And see if ballast has fallen of the ceilimg.

Totally oost track on wr I am in flower on both ops. Guess ther done wen ther donw.lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Morning all,
> 
> How are we on this fine Sunday morn?
> 
> ...


feeding your plants bananas.......intersting


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @yorkie,
> 
> I'm likely heading out the uk in 3 years time anyway, missus will likely move into research and follow where the funding comes from. italy australia look likely US is a possible. i hope it's not Oz they have crazy strict laws on pot.



oz is a lovely country tho don, i lived in WA for a few years when i was a kid.


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

ahh I bet that shine ? was good man, hope u had a good one, me and tha ms was smoking dmt blunts and drinking last nite...ha ha so prob in a similar zone, got a roast on chicken today fukin marvin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> cunting youtube lol


Gutted, was starting to get interesting that.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> ahh I bet that shine ? was good man, hope u had a good one, me and tha ms was smoking dmt blunts and drinking last nite...ha ha so prob in a similar zone, got a roast on chicken today fukin marvin


coke does not disolve in pure acetone but near all impuritys will, its was clean as fuck indi.

im doing chicken and gammon, roasties cooked in beef driping, homemade cauli and broc cheese, roast carrot n peas, will use all the chicken juice for the gravy hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> coke does not disolve in pure acetone but near all impuritys will, its was clean as fuck indi.
> 
> im doing chicken and gammon, roasties cooked in beef driping, homemade cauli and broc cheese, roast carrot n peas, will use all the chicken juice for the gravy hmmmmmmmmm


very nice mate all the trimmings, that would taste good with a little voddy, hope she comes back with some redders....


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.clear-uk.org/legal-medicinal-cannabis-in-britain-achieved/


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> feeding your plants bananas.......intersting


Maybe it's me that's gone Bananas but they are a good natural source of potassium and they worked a treat for my two Lillies


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Maybe it's me that's gone Bananas but they are a good natural source of potassium and they worked a treat for my two Lillies


u don't know how much k they are getting with the banana method, most of us stick to npk nutes....bit more traditional


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.clear-uk.org/legal-medicinal-cannabis-in-britain-achieved/


well if thats the case then fuk the plane journey just do it all via post with relevent documents no?

its a big step forward, or a mistake, or total bullshit, depends witch route u wanna take

nic read tho.. can imagine the look on other travvelers face as they seen the weed get pulled outa nd waved thru,, lol

see sometime honestly is key

right waching boxing from last night

paeace,

or mw3 on ps3? havent decided

n indi, isent ther a hitload of potassium in bannasnas too?


----------



## DankySam (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks so much... A lot of people have been telling me that its wrong this and that, but thanks so much mate it makes so much sense to me... Best if luck cheers!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

DankySam said:


> Thanks so much... A lot of people have been telling me that its wrong this and that, but thanks so much mate it makes so much sense to me... Best if luck cheers!


and who the fuk r u?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> u don't know how much k they are getting with the banana method, most of us stick to npk nutes....bit more traditional


Aye, I realise this but she's looking pretty skanky as it is and my chances of pulling her back from the brink are receding so fuck it, I'll give it a shot and let you all know the outcome.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.clear-uk.org/legal-medicinal-cannabis-in-britain-achieved/


I heard about that being attempted a while back, that's a loophole benefit to being a part of the EU.

My car is insured as her Dad in Poland being the owner and registered keeper, we just drive it here.
Halfs the insurance instantly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I heard about that being attempted a while back, that's a loophole benefit to being a part of the EU.
> 
> My car is insured as her Dad in Poland being the owner and registered keeper, we just drive it here.
> Halfs the insurance instantly.


aye but wouldnt that be insurance fraud? plus u aint got a licence?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

that's pretty awesome. my lass jjust walked in and said we use sativex at the lab, they're experimenting on how it kills melanoma cells and if they can improve it by using it with another chemical which kills the cells to see if they can improve the reaction. though the drug in question doesn't work as well as sativex alone. no shit eh. the issue seems to be the delivery system.

they use fetal calf serum as a mixer to get the stuff into the cells but they have to dilute it quite hard as it's sticky as fuck lmao. if they crack the delivery system it's going to change lives drastically.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's pretty awesome. my lass jjust walked in and said we use sativex at the lab, they're experimenting on how it kills melanoma cells and if they can improve it by using it with another chemical which kills the cells to see if they can improve the reaction. though the drug in question doesn't work as well as sativex alone. no shit eh. the issue seems to be the delivery system.
> 
> they use fetal calf serum as a mixer to get the stuff into the cells but they have to dilute it quite hard as it's sticky as fuck lmao. if they crack the delivery system it's going to change lives drastically.


you know wen a entire comment goes streight over your head...................................

OH anyone wtahce dthat TOP BOY tv series, season 1 wer that preggas chick does a grow in her bedroom,, how fake do them plants look... like and they was pplnated, then they wer just cutting emdown and bagging up,,no drying,, and the hairs wer all white as fuk,like big time LMAO,, thats a big flaw, in my book... anyone?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye but wouldnt that be insurance fraud? plus u aint got a licence?


No, it's true.
He is the owner and registered keeper (on paper), there are no rules on who can own and keep a car that somebody else is insured to drive.


The car is mine, I have a provisional, the missus has a full clean.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, it's true.
> He is the owner and registered keeper (on paper), there are no rules on who can own and keep a car that somebody else is insured to drive.
> 
> 
> The car is mine, I have a provisional, the missus has a full clean.


Aye, so it's just like you and the misses being named drivers then? that's a fucking sweet loophole!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you know wen a entire comment goes streight over your head...................................
> 
> OH anyone wtahce dthat TOP BOY tv series, season 1 wer that preggas chick does a grow in her bedroom,, how fake do them plants look... like and they was pplnated, then they wer just cutting emdown and bagging up,,no drying,, and the hairs wer all white as fuk,like big time LMAO,, thats a big flaw, in my book... anyone?


The last episode of season 2 is on Tuesday.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The last episode of season 2 is on Tuesday.


yeh i just finsihing sn1 il try sn 2 later

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2242376/Huge-cannabis-factory-inside-Bangor-North-Wales-railway-tunnels-containing-cannabis-worth-225-000.html

sweet op,, fucking grasses, eh......

and even tho u have a provvi she has to have been driving 3 yrs and have u insured on her policy as well as herself, propper cluster fuk nowadays, used to be just of the main licence holder was fully comp then they could sit next to u,

dvla sent my money bak the priks, all coz i was honest, asking for depol papers form 15 yrs ago,,, lol they get destroyed after 6 yrs by law, the fuktards,

i was like so u let the immigrants cum in with nowt but a bag and they can get a licence but me mr honest cant, u BASTARDS, wen ops done ima get everything they can want and try again,,priks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

FGUKKKKKK just got nutes on my hands then scratched my balls,, BURNING LIKE FUKKKK,,,,, BOOOLOOOOXXXXX......

DOUBLE YOU TEE EFF MAN


WHY THE FUK IS MAYWEATHERW ALKING TO THE RING WITH JJUSTIN FUCKIN BEIBER,, lmao OMFG


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's pretty awesome. my lass jjust walked in and said we use sativex at the lab, they're experimenting on how it kills melanoma cells and if they can improve it by using it with another chemical which kills the cells to see if they can improve the reaction. though the drug in question doesn't work as well as sativex alone. no shit eh. the issue seems to be the delivery system.
> 
> they use fetal calf serum as a mixer to get the stuff into the cells but they have to dilute it quite hard as it's sticky as fuck lmao. if they crack the delivery system it's going to change lives drastically.


The only problem with that is Sativex is a shit starting product, it's basically Rick Simpson oil in a spray with a branding.

I think it's good that it's a natural product and it's legit (fuck that yank Marinol crap) but I think it's shameful the slapdash production methods GW Pharma showed in their docu video.
Watson and Clark have put all that work in to get everything to this point and then GW just mush it all up and sling it in a bottle,lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and even tho u have a provvi she has to have been driving 3 yrs and have u insured on her policy as well as herself


She's been driving since she was 6, she drove a 911 turbo on an military runway when she was 17 at 130+.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was like so u let the immigrants cum in with nowt but a bag and they can get a licence but me mr honest cant


That's because they've all ready got a license IC3, it's the EU.

They just swap their license for a UK one, job done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's because they've all ready got a license IC3, it's the EU.
> 
> They just swap their license for a UK one, job done.


NA IM TALKING THE NIGGERS, NOT EU COZ THER NOT IMMIGRANTS INNIT


i mean eu aint immigrants im talking the niggers and sand niggers, they candrive on ther own for 2 yrs before they do our tests,, but anwyays, il get it sorted,

and anyone can drive a 911 on a runway, lol not a great deal to hit like,

and what a bag of shit fight that was, no wonder boxing is dying a death,

right mw3 ps3 time,, lets do this!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you know wen a entire comment goes streight over your head...................................
> 
> OH anyone wtahce dthat TOP BOY tv series, season 1 wer that preggas chick does a grow in her bedroom,, how fake do them plants look... like and they was pplnated, then they wer just cutting emdown and bagging up,,no drying,, and the hairs wer all white as fuk,like big time LMAO,, thats a big flaw, in my book... anyone?


i'll explain if your interested it's fairly straight forward. they use a concentrated hash oil to kill cancer but they've been trialling various synthetics to do the same with shite results so they tried mixing two methods and it still isn't as good as just ganj oil alone. the fetal calf serum is basically what most cell research is done with as diseases need living hosts so they grow animal cells to feed the cancers they work on. 

I'm gonna wait for top boy to finish then watch the lot. i was chattin to me pal the other day n he was saying it was canny. i said well it's better than the main bloke's 'rap' career lol. to which me pal said well aye it would be he's been playing at being a gangster most his life he should be good at acting like that.


The Yorkshireman said:


> The only problem with that is Sativex is a shit starting product, it's basically Rick Simpson oil in a spray with a branding.
> 
> I think it's good that it's a natural product and it's legit (fuck that yank Marinol crap) but I think it's shameful the slapdash production methods GW Pharma showed in their docu video.
> Watson and Clark have put all that work in to get everything to this point and then GW just mush it all up and sling it in a bottle,lol.


aye it is pretty shit but it's a start nyou've got to bare in mind this is the first version of it. as i'm saying the testing is now at making it more effective rather than hey this stoner shit works let's look further. hopefully they'll get it refined and cameron and co will keep the fuck out of it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

the graveyard and one more to add to it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeh I've read a bit on sativex ...maybe if they just legalised the plant people could make there own and not have to fork out an arm and a leg for a months supply if it. But u can't patent a plant so then everyone could do it,it winds me up how corrupt the government is its bollocks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm gonna wait for top boy to finish then watch the lot. i was chattin to me pal the other day n he was saying it was canny. i said well it's better than the main bloke's 'rap' career lol. to which me pal said well aye it would be he's been playing at being a gangster most his life he should be good at acting like that.


He was actually acting long before he was rapping (he did Grange Hill) and so Solid were hugely successful in the short period before they got shut down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> But u can't patent a plant so then everyone could do it


You can and they did, that's how Sativex came along.

David Watson bred 2 different phenos of Skunk #1, one produces only THC the other only CBD, because he has created "something that cannot be found in nature" it can be patented.

His beans are grown by GW Pharma to make Sativex.


Even the stoner hippy turned big pharma in the end, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

haha all i know is he got merked by stig. 

[video=youtube_share;dRhs-SQOCVA]http://youtu.be/dRhs-SQOCVA[/video]

i was never into garage tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

D'you get that fight off torrent IC3?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha all i know is he got merked by stig.



Aye that he did, lol.


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i just finsihing sn1 il try sn 2 later
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2242376/Huge-cannabis-factory-inside-Bangor-North-Wales-railway-tunnels-containing-cannabis-worth-225-000.html
> 
> ...


poor phil, he got done by a ciggie butt that he left there, they got dna off of it apparently.
he got to the point where he thought he had gotten away with it and only the people who got nicked in there were getting prosecuted, then two weeks later the big red key come a knocking.
he's out now, prob back at it again, he is a good lad, just a bit mad lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can and they did, that's how Sativex came along.
> 
> David Watson bred 2 different phenos of Skunk #1, one produces only THC the other only CBD, because he has created "something that cannot be found in nature" it can be patented.
> 
> ...


Right I'm with ya so its just 2 plants he's patented that's what rare dankness ate trying to do now I think make a strain that produces nothing but cbd's.. its a step forward but in the wrong direction legalise is the key I think legalised but controlled to an extent like alcohol but u know if 10 lads went out on the town just to coffee shops smoking weed all night I don't think they'd be looking for a scrap at the end if the night naaaaa mean Lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 15, 2013)

quick question lads, as i have no ph / ec meter atm, 

if i currently use 10ml of nutes per 10ltrs res, and i want to change the res size to 40ltrs...

would i be correct in assuming i would just x4...so i would use 40ml per 40ltrs..???


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow. I just had a little google search for the research on cannabis and cancer, and it does look pretty good.

I thought maybe you guys were talking about some voodoo science or something, but there's some amazing research out there. And to think...all these years I thought smoking was bad for me 

Of course I only smoke joints...never that dirty baccy on its own. Filthy stuff....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Wow. I just had a little google search for the research on cannabis and cancer, and it does look pretty good.
> 
> I thought maybe you guys were talking about some voodoo science or something, but there's some amazing research out there. And to think...all these years I thought smoking was bad for me
> 
> Of course I only smoke joints...never that dirty baccy on its own. Filthy stuff....


Smoking IS bad for you, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Smoking is bad for ya Lol but with cannabis there's a reduced risk of cancer and tumorous cells. Its crazy how THC and cbd kill cancer cells and shrink tumors and keep them shrunk but its still illegal throughout most parts of the world its crazy.. I think vaping is the healthier option but fuck knows never done it I love my joints blunts and bongs too much lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smoking IS bad for you, lol.


Hahahahahah beat me to it ya fucker lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> quick question lads, as i have no ph / ec meter atm,
> 
> if i currently use 10ml of nutes per 10ltrs res, and i want to change the res size to 40ltrs...
> 
> would i be correct in assuming i would just x4...so i would use 40ml per 40ltrs..???


Lmao now I thought I was shit at maths yes if course it is mate or you just asking a daft question to reel folk like me in lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah. Hell, I know it can't be good for me..I used to be able to hold my breath for 4 minutes when I was 17 (I went through a phase wanting to free dive)...30 seconds is pushing it these days 

I thought about buying a vap too, but joints are just so much more...relaxing. Don't know why. I quite enjoy skinning up too sometimes..making a nice looking j is strangely satisfying. My doc always tells me I should eat it instead...but that just isn't the same is it!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> quick question lads, as i have no ph / ec meter atm,
> 
> if i currently use 10ml of nutes per 10ltrs res, and i want to change the res size to 40ltrs...
> 
> would i be correct in assuming i would just x4...so i would use 40ml per 40ltrs..???


if y~x, then 4y~4x


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 15, 2013)

Kin ell, folks struggling to count to 4 round here now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Eating it smashes you but as a smoker I find a joint more satisfying for sure I'm just smoking a big fat dutty right now mmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2013)

i reckon we all share a similar gene that means we all enjoy self mutilating to some degree. 
there are a lot of ways to destroy your body but a doctor will tell you, smoking is one of the very worst things you can do to your health.

i still can't help but crave a joint over the volcano.
i've been on pure joints for 3 years and can't even smoke one pull of a ciggie joint, yet my chest is still constantly fucked and the volcano is gathering dust.

something tells me i'm a bit wrong in the head.

does anybody crave a weed brownie?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Its all personal preference ain't it mate I smoke baccy so have to put it in me joints otherwise I'll have a fag if if I have pure joints and I'd get through an oz a week easy on pure ones lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> i reckon we all share a similar gene that means we all enjoy self mutilating to some degree.
> there are a lot of ways to destroy your body but a doctor will tell you, smoking is one of the very worst things you can do to your health.
> 
> i still can't help but crave a joint over the volcano.
> ...


yes, infact im going to have one in a bit, bed at 9, up at 3, ...it helps me sleep.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

zr has 280 bph.....id give u a run for your money lol....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll race anybody on my DTR and I'll tell you now you'll need at least a 2010 Impreza WRX pushing around 300bhp to keep up with me to 100mph, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

or on the ktm lol.....beat anything of the mark.......250cc 2 stroke.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

well been sorting loft this morning ready for veg tent up there.....enuff boards down to hold it........my old fans and ballasts running thru celing.......once new setup put up ill use one of those 400 in a cool tube in veg tent......looks bit of a mess up there atm but all will be good in end.......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2013)

well i smoke 30 roll ups or cigs a day, im a heavy drinker and take hard drugs now and then, fuck you only live once...........

as for weed curing cancer and all these medical use's yes i agree it does and helps many many people, but ive also seen life's destroyed from smoking weed alone ok yes there obviously was mental illness already there but smoking weed then made it ten times worse!!!

went to the ex aka fat cunt, to cook the roast the kitchen was a fucking shithole, so not only did i have to clear up all her fucking mess i then made, chicken and gammon, with roast pots cooked in beef dripping, roast carrots, yorkshire puds, cauli and brocli cheese and cabbage, i cooked it all plated up put it all on the table and walked out the fucking door cheeky cunt..........


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> well i smoke 30 roll ups or cigs a day, im a heavy drinker and take hard drugs now and then, fuck you only live once...........
> 
> as for weed curing cancer and all these medical use's yes i agree it does and helps many many people, but ive also seen life's destroyed from smoking weed alone ok yes there obviously was mental illness already there but smoking weed then made it ten times worse!!!
> 
> went to the ex aka fat cunt, to cook the roast the kitchen was a fucking shithole, so not only did i have to clear up all her fucking mess i then made, chicken and gammon, with roast pots cooked in beef dripping, roast carrots, yorkshire puds, cauli and brocli cheese and cabbage, i cooked it all plated up put it all on the table and walked out the fucking door cheeky cunt..........


women can be such cunts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeh I've seen 1 lad get fucked up through smoking mix all the time he was already skitzo but fuck me did draw fuck him up in the head. That's why if it was legal they could put health warnings for those already impaired if yano what I mean...

So you cooked the Sunday roast all the trimmings then she just walked out or you did I would have had to stay to clear a plate away first then I'd go and leave her all the pots lmao naaaa fuckin meeeeaaaaan

I'm just waiting for the tatas to Cook then its munch time for me can't beat a roast chick for dinner oooh ahhh me duck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

sambo, my missus is same mate, always fucking tydiying after her, not hard to wipe a side and wash sum pots, scraping horlick powder of sides n that, laxy fuckers

imc- get oe of those propper loft tenst, why risk a mistake by building your own? get the shit designed for it, not like u cant afford it anyways, 

shawny-- well, ur just a cunt, nothing else to say on that matter really.

bak to mw3, im kicking ass,, kinda


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahahahaha Yeh man I'm the biggest wettest cunt aboot toon lmao....u kicking ass on cod fuuuuuuuck offffffff hahahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha Yeh man I'm the biggest wettest cunt aboot toon lmao....u kicking ass on cod fuuuuuuuck offffffff hahahahaha


yeh it seeeeeems the more u play the better u get,, buzzkill.com#

gta 5 on tuesday thanx,, lol going to pik it up 1st thing.

oh does anyone know when i flipped my livers and bbc?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm taking the day off jus to bash gta5 all day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I'm taking the day off jus to bash gta5 all day lol


haha u gettin it too spoon, wish my ps was jailbroken i could be playing now!

ur shitbox tho int ya? bollox, why is no1 on here ps3, boring set of adolsents, coz we all know its kids who play shitbox

noo waa meeen

and shawny u ig bastard asa ya phone

spoon we week 5 now or week 4 and 5 on friday?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

im getting a proppa loft tent mate......just cleand loft out ready for it......


IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo, my missus is same mate, always fucking tydiying after her, not hard to wipe a side and wash sum pots, scraping horlick powder of sides n that, laxy fuckers
> 
> imc- get oe of those propper loft tenst, why risk a mistake by building your own? get the shit designed for it, not like u cant afford it anyways,
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im getting a proppa loft tent mate......just cleand loft out ready for it......


yeh the ones shaped like the roof cavity and has like a empty bit above the sqaure,,, sweet man, beats packing tape and mdf all day long

lol 

yeh was a crack at you know who :_)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha u gettin it too spoon, wish my ps was jailbroken i could be playing now!
> 
> ur shitbox tho int ya? bollox, why is no1 on here ps3, boring set of adolsents, coz we all know its kids who play shitbox
> 
> ...


Yeh hopefully I'll be on gta 5 all day wed can't fookin wait that's if I get a ps3 lmao . And I will answer me phone if ya ring it Lol u ain't rang me fam a lam naaaaaa fuckin mean lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer was looking at them in shop over day looks like a little house lol.....and fuk building in loft...I had to take ladders off and fronts of me acustuc fan just to get it up there aint very wide I strug to get thru gap meself lol......


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the ones shaped like the roof cavity and has like a empty bit above the sqaure,,, sweet man, beats packing tape and mdf all day long
> 
> lol
> 
> yeh was a crack at you know who :_)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer was looking at them in shop over day looks like a little house lol.....and fuk building in loft...I had to take ladders off and fronts of me acustuc fan just to get it up there aint very wide I strug to get thru gap meself lol......


Yeh them loft tents look pretty good man....hahhahaha that's Cuz your built like Dwain Johnson or Ronnie Coleman Lol lightweight baby YouTube him he's a fookin beast and he's a copper lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

id still like your fuking growspace lad lol........


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the ones shaped like the roof cavity and has like a empty bit above the sqaure,,, sweet man, beats packing tape and mdf all day long
> 
> lol
> 
> yeh was a crack at you know who :_)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> id still like your fuking growspace lad lol........


 it does its job m8,, nowt specil yano--- getting 2 x 200 tents in ther maybe, plus thers another space, il have to measure how big it is, yano, just to make u drool a lil more


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha u gettin it too spoon, wish my ps was jailbroken i could be playing now!
> 
> ur shitbox tho int ya? bollox, why is no1 on here ps3, boring set of adolsents, coz we all know its kids who play shitbox
> 
> ...


yeah it's out on Xbox aswell if ya Xbox is flashed. Iv had a ps3 and 360 and to tell ya the truth I don't think there's much in it. All my mates play Xbox and all I play is online so makes sense to me any way lol. The ps4 does look shit hot tho, but then again so does the x box one. Think I'm gonna buy both with this grow and jus keep the one I prefer lol. Gonna buy a sick gaming chair and a new led tv to go with em aswell 
Week 5 ya forgetful twat lol. Will be week 6 on Friday. Gave mine there last PK feed today. Gotta say iv seen a better effect from using pk early on.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

got me a smaller prop....fuked that big ass one off took up 2 much room in me room...lets hope they go well.....me exo keeping guard lol.......other girls getting big now.....close to foot n half...I rec 2 more weeks then flip em......so need to get new setup fixed up and running to flower under the 1200w....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

well in the words from yourself....fuk off u cunt....ha yer jellous....


IC3M4L3 said:


> it does its job m8,, nowt specil yano--- getting 2 x 200 tents in ther maybe, plus thers another space, il have to measure how big it is, yano, just to make u drool a lil more


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah it's out on Xbox aswell if ya Xbox is flashed. Iv had a ps3 and 360 and to tell ya the truth I don't think there's much in it. All my mates play Xbox and all I play is online so makes sense to me any way lol. The ps4 does look shit hot tho, but then again so does the x box one. Think I'm gonna buy both with this grow and jus keep the one I prefer lol. Gonna buy a sick gaming chair and a new led tv to go with em aswell
> Week 5 ya forgetful twat lol. Will be week 6 on Friday. Gave mine there last PK feed today. Gotta say iv seen a better effect from using pk early on.


 ima finish of my big bud today and then sratrt pk in 2 days, gunna use all the BB at 40 qwid a bottle fuk yeh im gunna! smells same as canna boost



imcjayt said:


> well in the words from yourself....fuk off u cunt....ha yer jellous....


lol fuuukkk uuu,, its not all gravy m8,, fucking smackheads and prozzies next door... fuk about!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

fuk me big lad shure u can handle the cunts.......if not hire bizzle he will sort em out for ya lmao.........


IC3M4L3 said:


> ima finish of my big bud today and then sratrt pk in 2 days, gunna use all the BB at 40 qwid a bottle fuk yeh im gunna! smells same as canna boost
> 
> 
> lol fuuukkk uuu,, its not all gravy m8,, fucking smackheads and prozzies next door... fuk about!


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> yeah it's out on Xbox aswell if ya Xbox is flashed. Iv had a ps3 and 360 and to tell ya the truth I don't think there's much in it. All my mates play Xbox and all I play is online so makes sense to me any way lol. The ps4 does look shit hot tho, but then again so does the x box one. Think I'm gonna buy both with this grow and jus keep the one I prefer lol. Gonna buy a sick gaming chair and a new led tv to go with em aswell
> Week 5 ya forgetful twat lol. Will be week 6 on Friday. Gave mine there last PK feed today. Gotta say iv seen a better effect from using pk early on.


I think u me and ice flipped the psycho on the same fri, I don't use pk but I top dress with bat shit after stretch, they are looking like puntable nugs at 5+ weeks 10 weeks will be mad I hope


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Bizzles always up for hire to sort a mutherfucker out no problemo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Im gonna go soil on the next lot I was going to use biobizz soil and mix it 50/50 with bat mix does that sound alright or do you think bat mix will burn young plants? I've seen Jorge Cervantes top dressing with bat mix that was like 0-18-0 or something like that


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

think with the bat shit u got to like it or hate it....herd it makes buds have more flavour....but I dunno cos aint used it.....aint one for the fancy dressings......aint growed in soil...but I do like the coco.....cant realy go wrong with it......dose the job for me..


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Indi I'm busy here at the min but should have that thing for u later m8 but ill def take it, talk soon m8


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> I think u me and ice flipped the psycho on the same fri, I don't use pk but I top dress with bat shit after stretch, they are looking like puntable nugs at 5+ weeks 10 weeks will be mad I hope


Yeah im hoping mine throw a bit of weight on in the last few weeks. Think I'm gonna pull mine at week 9, mi little lass birthday beginning of oct so I need some £££ 
thinking of going all organic next grow.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

my girls bday beginning of oct too......


spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah im hoping mine throw a bit of weight on in the last few weeks. Think I'm gonna pull mine at week 9, mi little lass birthday beginning of oct so I need some £££
> thinking of going all organic next grow.


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

when u get over the "fuck me I can grow weed" to the I can grow big buds then its time to go for flavour, make yer own soil the results are worth it, also no non npk shiz except alg a mic for the trace minerals, u need to mix up a load of perlite to make it light and u can add diff thing which give diff flavour, I go for the batshit sublety over the bubblegum flavs but each to there own, me and the mrs cant smoke coco tastes soapy to us


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer I suppose its good to experiment n what not......with your own pers use u want your own pers tastes..........but with money making it it aint needed really......


indikat said:


> when u get over the "fuck me I can grow weed" to the I can grow big buds then its time to go for flavour, make yer own soil the results are worth it, also no non npk shiz except alg a mic for the trace minerals, u need to mix up a load of perlite to make it light and u can add diff thing which give diff flavour, I go for the batshit sublety over the bubblegum flavs but each to there own, me and the mrs cant smoke coco tastes soapy to us


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I suppose its good to experiment n what not......with your own pers use u want your own pers tastes..........but with money making it it aint needed really......


its cheaper to produce high yields using soil ammendments than liquid shiz, its all about the money but money follows quality and quality always sells


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

lol wish it was like that my way.....don't mata how good the cheese is or what it is exo big bhudda or what not.....still only goes for 180s if ya lucky......think I need to move to London lolol.........


indikat said:


> its cheaper to produce high yields using soil ammendments than liquid shiz, its all about the money but money follows quality and quality always sells


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> when u get over the "fuck me I can grow weed" to the I can grow big buds then its time to go for flavour, make yer own soil the results are worth it, also no non npk shiz except alg a mic for the trace minerals, u need to mix up a load of perlite to make it light and u can add diff thing which give diff flavour, I go for the batshit sublety over the bubblegum flavs but each to there own, me and the mrs cant smoke coco tastes soapy to us


no its 
fuk me i can grow weed fuk m
e they dont die
fuk me i know what yellwo leaves mean
fuk me why do i buy seeds wen ther so expesive
fuk me how do i cloone
fuk me thats how i clone
fuk me how does that ic3 duide get such big sexy looking plants
fuk me lolipopping is the anser
fuk em them buds are big
fuk me how do i dry it rght
fuk me thats how i dry it right
fuk me how to get better taste


i think thats baout it yeh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Right cheers indi think I'm a hunt online for some recipes then I might buy some canna Terra,plagron, light bat mix,worm castings,great white microrizor or plant magic granules.and mix it all up and see what results I get i might even order some og tea suppose to be good stuff for soil that is. So all you really need nutes wise is alg a mic? And the rest is all about the soil and what you've got in there? All I want is the best flavour for my weed and coco just ain't cutting it I've had some really nice smokes like, nut I just know I'll get better from soil well from what I've read anyway lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

fuk me that was a lot of fuk meees lmaoooo.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> no its
> fuk me i can grow weed fuk m
> e they dont die
> fuk me i know what yellwo leaves mean
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

just downloading blacktops 2 atm mp and zm crack game on nosteam so gonna try it....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

blacktops....pfffffttttttttttt


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right cheers indi think I'm a hunt online for some recipes then I might buy some canna Terra,plagron, light bat mix,worm castings,great white microrizor or plant magic granules.and mix it all up and see what results I get i might even order some og tea suppose to be good stuff for soil that is. So all you really need nutes wise is alg a mic? And the rest is all about the soil and what you've got in there? All I want is the best flavour for my weed and coco just ain't cutting it I've had some really nice smokes like, nut I just know I'll get better from soil well from what I've read anyway lol


oh shawny get u don't need to surf, this soil recipe is nuts, try it.....I bag all mix, 1/4 bag coco, 20 ltres perlite, mychorrizal fungi, 3 cups bat shit, half cup fish bone blood, one cup bone meal, handful lime, coupla pinches of Epsom salts and some ewc optional, mix this till u r sweating like Cyril Smith in the orphanage (dirty pedo cunt rot in hell)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

180s top round your way where u live I'm coming Lol if its the proper deal I can get 220s round here but normally it 2-- that's why I'm going soil its all about the quality same with anything if its the bollocks folk come running back


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right cheers indi think I'm a hunt online for some recipes then I might buy some canna Terra,plagron, light bat mix,worm castings,great white microrizor or plant magic granules.and mix it all up and see what results I get i might even order some og tea suppose to be good stuff for soil that is. So all you really need nutes wise is alg a mic? And the rest is all about the soil and what you've got in there? All I want is the best flavour for my weed and coco just ain't cutting it I've had some really nice smokes like, nut I just know I'll get better from soil well from what I've read anyway lol


no no no the only NON npk nutes I use is alg a mic, all the other liquid nutes have npk ratings, this soil doesn't mean u can just use water , u bin watchin the weed nerd.....hes full of bs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> when u get over the "fuck me I can grow weed" to the I can grow big buds then its time to go for flavour, make yer own soil the results are worth it, also no non npk shiz except alg a mic for the trace minerals, u need to mix up a load of perlite to make it light and u can add diff thing which give diff flavour, I go for the batshit sublety over the bubblegum flavs but each to there own, me and the mrs cant smoke coco tastes soapy to us


Yeah I grow it for myself mainly, so it's taste I want. Canna does do the job dont get me wrong, but like you say it effects taste. Think all organic is for me


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

I get 300 for singles (only 2 per month) the rest is 200 bulk


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer 180s...my last grow wernt the best and not much flavour but the bloke who sold it all sed ppl sed they liked it......and it was shit tbh......but yer 15oz went at 180s


shawnybizzle said:


> 180s top round your way where u live I'm coming Lol if its the proper deal I can get 220s round here but normally it 2-- that's why I'm going soil its all about the quality same with anything if its the bollocks folk come running back


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

When making ur own soil u gotta go easy on the N u can always add it liquid feed, the other ammendments seem to be slower release, I still feed my plants 5 days outa 7 with this soil but I have high air exchange and 3 kw in a 1,2 x 2,4 and they can take the feeding especially the clone onlies exo in particular....subcool rekons his exo cut don't like his supersoil....it like s the above receipe and is a massive feeder from the little ive seen of her


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Sound cheers for that just written it all down Lol Yeh I'm.guilty of watching that prick along with load of other Yankee bastards. Alg a mic is the only biobizz product I haven't got me shop don't sell it pfffft. Think I'm with ya on the nutrient side of things now so just feed as you normally would like, reading the plant I've got the veggers on fish mix aswell they seem to love it but damn it smells like a kippers fanny maaaaaaaaaaaa a a a


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound cheers for that just written it all down Lol Yeh I'm.guilty of watching that prick along with load of other Yankee bastards. Alg a mic is the only biobizz product I haven't got me shop don't sell it pfffft. Think I'm with ya on the nutrient side of things now so just feed as you normally would like, reading the plant I've got the veggers on fish mix aswell they seem to love it but damn it smells like a kippers fanny maaaaaaaaaaaa a a a


I love the combo of fish mix and alg a mic smells like the English seaside at low tide ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer 180s...my last grow wernt the best and not much flavour but the bloke who sold it all sed ppl sed they liked it......and it was shit tbh......but yer 15oz went at 180s


You'll only get better mate plus your always more scrutinising against your own weed trying to pick faults with it n shit. Plus its all the pheno or the cut once you've found the one its ching ching time


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my girls bday beginning of oct too......


Expensive ain't they lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> I love the combo of fish mix and alg a mic smells like the English seaside at low tide ....


Brrruugghhh (heaving noise) Lol I've got a.measuring jug and that fish mix sticks to it like glue I have to finger it out every time oooohhhhh its nasty shit makes me stomach turn lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer she going abroad with her mom so im just giving her bit of spending money as she will be away on bday.....11 she will be....


spooningbadgers said:


> Expensive ain't they lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer she going abroad with her mom so im just giving her bit of spending money as she will be away on bday.....11 she will be....


Im a bit lucky my lass is only 2 but pretty switched on for her age, already tells me exactly what she wants... like 5 times a day lol.
wants a big ass kitchen set that's like 300 quid, plus every thing on every toy advert lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

my eldest jus got into uni.....fukin expensive one....need another tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm dreading when mine hit the teens that's when they gonna start costing big bucks not like they don't get enough spent on em now fuckin I pads and trainers TVs bloody allsorts they got more than me spoilt little shits lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

she got a clean sweep of A stars in her exams....this was the one I was tellin u about took her to ams for her 18th, likes a smoke when shes studying...bit like her dad ffs although I had to give it up for 7 years when I was a student


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

me eldest 14 and he 6,2 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

lol mate I bet u aint short of a penny or 2 ya self lol...


indikat said:


> my eldest jus got into uni.....fukin expensive one....need another tent


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2013)

Evening slagggsss!! how are we all 2nite? i'm a bit pissed and smokin a mix of blue cheese and dodgy home made bubble hash and its fuckin with my mind lmao, just home from my kids friends 4th birthday where i was prob the soberist there, gonna have a few J's and bongs before bed, up at 7am for college at 8 tomorrow... gutted, fuck i forgot how shit it was to be a student, well it has been 11 years since i was last at college !!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer sound gaz u?......nakerd meself 2nite


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

im drinkin cognac and thankin Sambo that im runnin Exo cos its a cash crop like no other, this weather has fuked with my yields, ive got lots of children, and I am getting the 2 youngest thru private skool by growin dope


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm dreading when mine hit the teens that's when they gonna start costing big bucks not like they don't get enough spent on em now fuckin I pads and trainers TVs bloody allsorts they got more than me spoilt little shits lol


I was always anti tv but the mrs sed tha kids need a bit or they will feel left out....6 months later shes ebayed the telly cos of all the wanting stuff and the weird pedos on cbeebies


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

fairplay to ya.......im all for it growing for cash and having the little nicer things inlife.....only time ill stop now is if I ever get caught lol.......


indikat said:


> im drinkin cognac and thankin Sambo that im runnin Exo cos its a cash crop like no other, this weather has fuked with my yields, ive got lots of children, and I am getting the 2 youngest thru private skool by growin dope


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

lol my youngest lad 4 he a bludy telly addict.....but top of his class he lernt a lot off the tele...even how to sighn words of mr tumble lol.......kids thesedays aint stupid......he was telling me earlier about his brain and hart pointing out his ribcage to his elboes even told me what his eye lashes are there for.......bless him....


indikat said:


> I was always anti tv but the mrs sed tha kids need a bit or they will feel left out....6 months later shes ebayed the telly cos of all the wanting stuff and the weird pedos on cbeebies


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol my youngest lad 4 he a bludy telly addict.....but top of his class he lernt a lot off the tele...even how to sighn words of mr tumble lol.......kids thesedays aint stupid......he was telling me earlier about his brain and hart pointing out his ribcage to his elboes even told me what his eye lashes are there for.......bless him....


smart lad like his mum prolly....na like his dad for sure


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

I mean fuk me how u ment to live on normal wage and survive thesedays...your working for fuk all id be fuked if I didn't have my business and a little grow on the side.....no wonder there so many ppl doing it....government are a bunch of wankers...put them in real world with out there paycheks and lux....thay be fuked.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

lol bollox u...im quite clever....wen I need to be.....lol.....but as I was saying....u got to do sommert illegal thesedays.....


indikat said:


> smart lad like his mum prolly....na like his dad for sure


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol my youngest lad 4 he a bludy telly addict.....but top of his class he lernt a lot off the tele...even how to sighn words of mr tumble lol.......kids thesedays aint stupid......he was telling me earlier about his brain and hart pointing out his ribcage to his elboes even told me what his eye lashes are there for.......bless him....


oh yeah mr tumble came in fer a bit o stick, my daughter started gurning afte watching him, still is...(mk ultra lives?)


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

I kno u mr don't show grows n shit id like to c more of your stuff tho lol.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

don't see much of moggs iver.......he had some monster oudoor growing wanted to see them finished.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

lol ...id say the priminister will be voted off nxt time round....mind u they on about scraping this bedroom tax bollox that fuked a lot of ppl up.....they seeing it as u pay rent on a house not the rooms in it.......its kids im feeling sorry for they the ones gonna be fuked for work and ways of living wen they get older.....no matta how clever u are what degree u got it wont fuking mata.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

so yer if theres any toffee nose parlment fukers reading this.........YOUR ALL A BUNCH OF WANKERS......AND IN THE LONG RUN........U WONT WIN.....COS OUR SYSTEM WILL FUK YOURS RITE UP YOUR ARSES......


----------



## indikat (Sep 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> don't see much of moggs iver.......he had some monster oudoor growing wanted to see them finished.....


why do u think u don't see much of moggs....usually a good reason for someone fkin off


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

dunno indi.....cld be like u don't like showing stuff.....or he got caught.......or just cba to post shit lol....or pissed some fuka off


indikat said:


> why do u think u don't see much of moggs....usually a good reason for someone fkin off


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 15, 2013)

You can do it all yourself for less money using pretty basic and cheap stuff. I use b&q multipurpose as a base and add worm castings, fish, blood and bonemeal plus a few other things. All cheap and available at any b&q (except the worm casting, you need to hunt around a little for good stuff. Black gold is great if you can find it) or off amazon.

My last really good pheno was grown out in that basic soil, and I was well happy with how she turned out...

Chernobyl, from seed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks v nice MC super frosty. @ indi I know what u sayin bout the peado cunts on cbeebies lmao especially that Mr tumble I think the worst offender but like jay says the kids do pick up some stuff off there. I love TV I do especially a bit of 8 out if 10 cats do countdown on a sunday night Lol good shit


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

aint watched tv for years.....missis likes me to sit down and watch x factor with her tho......hate all the made up bullshit soaps.....I get more entertainment (not porn) and shit off the internet and yt.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

hows the indoor coming on bizzle.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeh soaps are shit corros good for comedy value that's about it. Yeh I love a bit a YouTube I get lost on there tho and end up.watching loads a shit that I don't even understand or felony fights Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 15, 2013)

evening!

just got given one of these......and its got a remote control yay!!.







and the weed cafes got a really nice fruity bit in, and my plants r huge healthy and stink happy days!!

you lott ok??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

There coming on just fine mate started the flush on the bubba kush today I rekon about 6 weeks left on the rest but Yeh there all good mate how's yours?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Is that a di humidifier there lemon? Looks like a beastly one mate I've never had a prob with humidity if anything its a little.low in the veg tent


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 15, 2013)

yea its a dehumi, a heater and fan, wth speeds of L, M,H, or H+....no thermometer but whose complaining it was free, lighter then you would think though...noow i just gotta work out exactly how it works.....

p.s i sometimes stick a bowl or small bucket of water under the fan with the lid off to up humidity abit if i feel they need it....oldschool but it works ok


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;1Pt95JqXmxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pt95JqXmxY[/video]................class


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer I like watching worldstar lol....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh soaps are shit corros good for comedy value that's about it. Yeh I love a bit a YouTube I get lost on there tho and end up.watching loads a shit that I don't even understand or felony fights Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

happy with them lad...the exo coming on too...got me a smaller prop...hope clones take........


shawnybizzle said:


> There coming on just fine mate started the flush on the bubba kush today I rekon about 6 weeks left on the rest but Yeh there all good mate how's yours?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

I've seen that vid before surley its a fake? Yeh worldstar baby worldstar lol look up ownage pranks its this geezer who does a shit load of different voices and accents and just phones folk up and fucks with em its class mate gets me pissin when I'm stoned


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

Lookin nice jay that's what I did when I took clones sat plant on the top of the box to stop too much light coming through make sure all vents are shut and try not to open the box for 3 days then open all vents and take the lid off twice a day for a min or so to air em out. 

Right joints gone I'm fucked bed time for bizzle ceeeeee beeeeeee lads


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 15, 2013)

yer its deff fake but class tho.....


shawnybizzle said:


> I've seen that vid before surley its a fake? Yeh worldstar baby worldstar lol look up ownage pranks its this geezer who does a shit load of different voices and accents and just phones folk up and fucks with em its class mate gets me pissin when I'm stoned


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaEfU47QY_k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Laters geezer


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm fuckined here, good night lads lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2013)

Morning all, first day at new job today, not liking this whole 3am wake up thing tho lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

long time lads...hows everyone? been a busy bee but will try update whats going on with the growing ina bit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

Morning shit stabbers how are we ya lazy fuckers? Fuck me had a pizza last nyt with some of that extra hot reggae sauce jeeeeeeeeeeeez ring sting alert nearly had a grown man crying lmao infact im sure me eyes welled up phew nasty tackle nasty fuckin tackle


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2013)

I need these plants to hurry the fuck up. Need to get the exo into veg, they ain't lookin to happy under mi bed lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit stabbers how are we ya lazy fuckers? Fuck me had a pizza last nyt with some of that extra hot reggae sauce jeeeeeeeeeeeez ring sting alert nearly had a grown man crying lmao infact im sure me eyes welled up phew nasty tackle nasty fuckin tackle


i can't get enough of reggae reggae sauce. Love the stuff... But I kno what you mean about ring sting lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeh I love it but that extra hot one is something else mate think I'm a stick to the regular from now on phew I was in agony lmao toes curling up and all sorts hahahahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I love it but that extra hot one is something else mate think I'm a stick to the regular from now on phew I was in agony lmao toes curling up and all sorts hahahahaha


Iv not tried the extra hot one but I wouldn't mind giving it a go. Mind you the original one is hot enough for me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Iv not tried the extra hot one but I wouldn't mind giving it a go. Mind you the original one is hot enough for me lol


Its something else mate nice for a change but oohhhhweeee its a stinger and I love me spicy food. But Yeh get a bottle and feel the pain lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

is it wrong that you kinda got me wanting a pizza now :/ might have to order


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

air pots are fookin messy but good rootage naaaaaa mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

ive told u its raguuu not raggae

moron!! 
LMAO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive told u its raguuu not raggae
> 
> moron!!
> LMAO



You mad.head I'd like to try a bolagnase made with extra hot reggae sauce Pmsl shhhhhhuuuuuuttttt it woman lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

how long you reckon till its legal here? lately hearing people say they reckon it could be legal here by 2014....i hope not lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> how long you reckon till its legal here? lately hearing people say they reckon it could be legal here by 2014....i hope not lol


35th julember m8,, dint ya no?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

lol i better get renting some properties then  pizzas being ordered now aswell ya cunts was gonna try eat healthy this week


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmmmm pizza I'm on it as well....

Reggae reggae sauce to hot lol, you should try some of the carribian shops round ere, you sniff it n ya arse falls out!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2823624 air pots are fookin messy but good rootage naaaaaa mean


If some people are growing decent plants in 3ltr pots how long can you keep a plant in the smallest size, I understand as the roots are now using all the soil and not becoming root bound, but this cannot be indfinete ?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

And are the fabric smart pots not as good as these, I have to choose one to use and like the look of the smart pots...but are they any better or worse also, do the fabric ones tear the soil when you move them like when using bags


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

you can grow a tree in any size pot but you'll be watering every 5 minutes. in airpots you get more lateral root growth rather than circular so it extends the period before becoming rootbound. tho i've never really had a rootbound plant in airpots


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2013)

can you get rootbound in coco? i've never noticed any ill effects of growing big plants in small pots.

on sat i transplanted my spacebomb mum, she had been in a 3.6l pot for over 3 months and the plant and roots looked perfectly healthy to me, she did require watering twice daily though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

I would imagine you must hit saturation at some point but you'd have to be vegging for a long long time


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2013)

well there wasn't much coco left in the pot put it that way, i was shocked at how white the roots were, they felt like they were made of rubber.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

i like my aipots, for percy ther spot on, for com, ther just a pain

well got sum good news today kinda, pal comes over and says hes just got a line on clone only amnesia haze cuts, asked if i want any but wont be, many, i said il have 2, but might only get 1, best get this cloning thing down,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

aye mine were the same, like bits of string not fragile at all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> If some people are growing decent plants in 3ltr pots how long can you keep a plant in the smallest size, I understand as the roots are now using all the soil and not becoming root bound, but this cannot be indfinete ?


Tbh I only keep em in the 3ltrs for about 8 weeks but next time I'm gonna start in 1ltrs and go into 6 ltrs then 20ltrs for the final home


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

here's me bubba just starting her 8th week in bloom bless her cotton socks


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i like my aipots, for percy ther spot on, for com, ther just a pain
> 
> well got sum good news today kinda, pal comes over and says hes just got a line on clone only amnesia haze cuts, asked if i want any but wont be, many, i said il have 2, but might only get 1, best get this cloning thing down,


I'm in London, and there's been some Amnesia Haze doing the rounds here. Haven't had to buy any to try yet, but I liked it when I had it in Dam so I hope there's a good cut going round!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tbh I only keep em in the 3ltrs for about 8 weeks but next time I'm gonna start in 1ltrs and go into 6 ltrs then 20ltrs for the final home


You won't need the 6's Shawny, 1's to 20's will do you right.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You won't need the 6's Shawny, 1's to 20's will do you right.


Anyone need any 6ltr air pots lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah been offered amnesia recently aswell. didnt bother buying it as aint my thing so to speak. I dont mind ami although alot of the time i find the bud abit heavy.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

amnesia haze won the cc cup in 2004 it was a 8-9wk strain the one that won the cup, all the seeds are much longer flowertimes, so if you get the clone ice your soon if its the real deal, its a very poplar strain in london, i brought 2g of it bout a year ago and it was whilst i was smoking lots of exo and pyscho at the time, and no it didnt taste or smell as nice as them but it was super strong real knockout stone, was the first and only time i have had it so could have even been a different strain for all i knew??? but friend isnt young who got me it lived there all his life and assured me it amnesia haze.


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 16, 2013)

It definitely smelt exactly like haze should in Dam. Pine fresh!


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

got 2 girls myself in 6L at the moment but gonna bang them into 11s or something when i flip them with the blue cheese


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> It definitely smelt exactly like haze should in Dam. Pine fresh!


there are about a million a 3 hazes tho lol that smell like haze lmao

was it a really really strong smoke? then again unless you no where to buy from in the dam your be hard pressed to find stuff that aint been tumbled and had its strength reduced a fair bit.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

find alot of the ami in london has stacked callax things. How do you know when you got proper exo cut and not just a poxy ghs version? am on the look out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Sodding British weather.

It turns in a week and now the loft tent is too cold with a 600w cooltube.........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You won't need the 6's Shawny, 1's to 20's will do you right.


i put these straight from small rooted clone into 20ltr airpots.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

another one for the compost bin Lol that's 14 gone I didn't know I had that many Lol so I've got 4 left now under a 400 watternator


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2823746 another one for the compost bin Lol that's 14 gone I didn't know I had that many Lol so I've got 4 left now under a 400 watternator


another one only fit for the compost bin it looks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> find alot of the ami in london has stacked callax things. How do you know when you got proper exo cut and not just a poxy ghs version? am on the look out.


its all in the taste and smell, so unless you have smoked real exo before would be hard for you to no? that double serrated leaf shit theres plenty of seed strains that also have it, and although the ghs version is nothing like the real deal its far from poxy, is actually a very nice smoke.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

look like you wanna cream your hands shawn, looking abit grey on the knuckles lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

Hahahahaha Yeh culled the runts ain't I Lol I had far too many under a little 400 don't know what I was thinking lmao 18 fuckin 18 I must a bin trippin off blueys or something when I took all them cuts Pmsl


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

yeah not tasted the ghs version seen a mate growing it though, just would rather get the real cut. Got blue cheese mum, green poison fast version and critcal+ gonna be adding some blues and exo x blues not gonna be flowering them all but will get round to doing em all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha only just noticed me mates hand there lmao hmmmmm I think a bit a bleaching cream might clear that


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

had the girls out today trimmed few scraggly bits of bottoms.....didn't want to take 2 much off......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> yeah not tasted the ghs version seen a mate growing it though, just would rather get the real cut. Got blue cheese mum, green poison fast version and critcal+ gonna be adding some blues and exo x blues not gonna be flowering them all but will get round to doing em all


ive not grown it only smoked the ghs version and its a very nice smoke just nothing like the real deal, i have been growing real clone-only version tho for many a year and i first smoked it in 98 and its taste n smells the same today as it did then that how i know its the real deal.

when u say blues do you mean the clone-only livers/blues or bluecheese?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahahaha only just noticed me mates hand there lmao hmmmmm I think a bit a bleaching cream might clear that


i was gonna post up and say i think bizzle has been on the sunbed too long or turned black over night lolol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

got barneys blue cheese, they gonna be get flowered next. then its blues cut yeah


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahahahaha only just noticed me mates hand there lmao hmmmmm I think a bit a bleaching cream might clear that



http://www.skintrium.com/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

Lookin alright jay a bit messy take all those little leaves and bits of been off otherwise they'll grow and steal food.go on be more ruthless with her take some off the lower branches aswell she'll only thank ya mate.I've always been scared of taking too much off but remember less is more to an extent like.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

when you lads wanna get a fucking property, your abit older than me so without sound a cunt you got kids so looks alot better to turn up and go to rent a 3bed than single me...got the funds there for everything and fake documents aint a problem...you wont even have to show up at the property again so aint got fuck all to worry about.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

that's my barneys farm bc and Acapulco gold atm......View attachment 2823762


ninja1 said:


> got barneys blue cheese, they gonna be get flowered next. then its blues cut yeah


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> there are about a million a 3 hazes tho lol that smell like haze lmao
> 
> was it a really really strong smoke? then again unless you no where to buy from in the dam your be hard pressed to find stuff that aint been tumbled and had its strength reduced a fair bit.


Crazy strong yeah. It knocked me on my arse, (not litterally, but close) I was buzzing like mad for about 2 hrs after I smoked it. Had to get drunk to calm myself down in the end! This was a good 5 years ago now tho.

Also, I'm a daily toker, so never normally get much red-eye when I smoke anything...but this AH had me proper red-eyed, like you see in cartoon stoners, within minutes..I bought it at Bluebird, which is a coffeeshop I highly recommend if you're in Dam. Nice hand rubbed indian charas too...but a bit pricey.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck me, what are the chances.

The missus has just phoned me, she's been for a job interview in Manchester and the guy who interviewed her has exactly the same name as me.

First name AND surname!!!!!


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

How old are they mate? got mine waiting to pop up at the minute but can see the root out the seed so should be within next couple days, will be 5weeks under just a 250 but then shove em under 600 and in they wilma


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

lol lets just hope he aint betta looking then with a bigger cock............lmaoooooooooooooo just messin lad..........


The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me, what are the chances.
> 
> The missus has just phoned me, she's been for a job interview in Manchester and the guy who interviewed her has exactly the same name as me.
> 
> First name AND surname!!!!!


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

How much was they wanting for that ami coco?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

dunno how old lad lost count aint keeping track.....prob bout 5 weeks.......flipping in 2 weeks.....


ninja1 said:


> How old are they mate? got mine waiting to pop up at the minute but can see the root out the seed so should be within next couple days, will be 5weeks under just a 250 but then shove em under 600 and in they wilma


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

going to get other hood tomoz phoned him earlier sed will be in tomoz.....then just got to get the 2 Phillips son-t and I can start putting this new setup in room.......any offers? lol.....not looking 4wd to it.....


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

you done blue cheese before didnt ya if i remember right? how much you pull from them in the end? Gonna lst mine and wanna be hitting no less than 15


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

???????????????


ninja1 said:


> How much was they wanting for that ami coco?


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How much was they wanting for that ami coco?


Never got around to asking, but I'd bet it'll work out near 250. Haze always seems to get a premium pricetag nowadays.

People are used to paying more for sativas in places like Dam I guess..longer flowering times etc. Last time I was there I tried some really expensive 13 week flowered Nevilles Haze at Damkring, and was pretty disappointed. Nothing like the Amnesia was...barely touched the sides in fact.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol lets just hope he aint betta looking then with a bigger cock


No danger lad. 

[video=youtube;rdctx_-BZMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rdctx_-BZMY[/video]

"I can eat a peach for hours"............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

well yer first one was 15oz pulled in end....but tbh u can do a lot betta......bout oz n half a plant......that was under 2 400w......these will be under 2 600w so hoping for a little more.....


ninja1 said:


> you done blue cheese before didnt ya if i remember right? how much you pull from them in the end? Gonna lst mine and wanna be hitting no less than 15


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Crazy strong yeah. It knocked me on my arse, (not litterally, but close) I was buzzing like mad for about 2 hrs after I smoked it. Had to get drunk to calm myself down in the end! This was a good 5 years ago now tho.
> 
> Also, I'm a daily toker, so never normally get much red-eye when I smoke anything...but this AH had me proper red-eyed, like you see in cartoon stoners, within minutes..I bought it at Bluebird, which is a coffeeshop I highly recommend if you're in Dam. Nice hand rubbed indian charas too...but a bit pricey.



yeah the stuff i smoked and was told was amnesia haze was super strong, and at the time i was smoking a lot of my harvest off pyschosis and exodus cheese the real one not ghs lol but this amnesia knocked me for six keep falling asleep and shit after a few joints it was some of the strongest weed ive smoked, definnatly not the nicest flavor i smoked but strength fuck me it was strong.

you like a bit of hash do ya? i prefer it to weed tbh.

that second pic is pure sativa hash direct from the Philippines, some of the best hash ive smoked.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

hoping to get them them tamz in next few days Rambo....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

me mates trimming in next week or so gonna ask him for shug leafs too as he just throws them in canal lolol......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

fucking nice one imc cheers mate, how u liking ya new motor?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm with you samb hash all the way. I ain't smoked green or weeks


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

cars the tittys broooo lol....mind u had windows tinted limo black drivers one come off a bit in corner so got to go bak to place in morning and they re doing it......


newuserlol said:


> fucking nice one imc cheers mate, how u liking ya new motor?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cars the tittys broooo lol....mind u had windows tinted limo black drivers one come off a bit in corner so got to go bak to place in morning and they re doing it......


i dont even drive mate so no fuck all about cars, but you sound like ya enjoying it lol

what car is it type of car i mean?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

here it is......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

astra gtc turbo.....


newuserlol said:


> i dont even drive mate so no fuck all about cars, but you sound like ya enjoying it lol
> 
> what car is it type of car i mean?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

fucking coco 250, aint heard that price in a while but not really been on the look out of buying for some time now. was offered a 9 of it and it worked out 210 a oz but i thought even that was to much lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

looks fucking niiiiiiice mate i take it shes a bit quick too?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

you got any pics of your blue cheese before ya flipped em when you got the 15 oz mate? hoping to get that from just my 600w :/ hope i aint being too greedy in hoping for that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> fucking coco 250, aint heard that price in a while but not really been on the look out of buying for some time now. was offered a 9 of it and it worked out 210 a oz but i thought even that was to much lol.


coco? il do ya some for 15quid a 50ltr bag lmao


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah. Getting hold of good hash is tricky tho. I always end up bringing stuff back with me from Dam because I can't get it here. I keep meaning to get a tor a some bitcoins, but I've been out of work for a while now, so should just smoke my own and save money!

I've started making gumby now though. Not as nice as really good imported hash, but a really nice change from the green..


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> fucking coco 250, aint heard that price in a while but not really been on the look out of buying for some time now. was offered a 9 of it and it worked out 210 a oz but i thought even that was to much lol.


Ha...yeah. I'm not buying by the oz these days, so thats retail, not wholesale price!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Yeah. Getting hold of good hash is tricky tho. I always end up bringing stuff back with me from Dam because I can't get it here. I keep meaning to get a tor a some bitcoins, but I've been out of work for a while now, so should just smoke my own and save money!
> 
> I've started making gumby now though. Not as nice as really good imported hash, but a really nice change from the green..


yeah all that hash in my post was from the silkroad, near nigh impossible to get good hash in the uk unless u make it yaself or are buyings someones bubble


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

You would ofmliksd them seeds u had off me Rambo ghost train haze super lemony in smell and flavour but u ain't a seed man are ya. I'm doin 3 now in the same 20 ltrs pot and they smell fuckin ace just a bitch to grow and 12 week flower time lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

yer mate pulls nice for a 1.4.....raced me mates bmw 330i and he wernt ganing shit on it lol.....


newuserlol said:


> looks fucking niiiiiiice mate i take it shes a bit quick too?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

ill try and find it 2 secs.......


ninja1 said:


> you got any pics of your blue cheese before ya flipped em when you got the 15 oz mate? hoping to get that from just my 600w :/ hope i aint being too greedy in hoping for that lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/678346-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-day.html


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

property in an area and well have a room each?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

A fucking piss take this country is getting, the phone's just rang again.

Me: Hello?
Him: Can I speak to ****A *****K please (the missus).
Me: She's not here, can I take a msg?
Him: Well really for security purposes (?) I'd need to speak to her.
Me: I'm her partner and this is my private number so who's speaking please?
Him: Joe Bloggs from Shady Fucker Ltd finance services.
Me: Does she have business with you?
Him: Will you see her any time soon?
Me: Yes.
Him: Well I'd just rather phone back another time to speak to her myself.
Me: Well you're going to have a problem with that because you'll have to ring me on this number again so........can I ask what the call is in relation to?
Him: A road traffic accident.
Me: She hasn't had one.
Him: Well I'd need to speak to her so she can tell me that.
Me: I'm telling you, she hasn't had one, ever.
Him: But....
Me: So far in her life my partner has not been involved in a road traffic accident.
Him: OK.


Worst one was when some cunt firm rang the missus up at the casino a couple of years ago (her place of work while she was on shift) and asked to speak to her regarding my road traffic accident!
Needless to say she broke down in hysterics right there and then thinking I was in the hospital somewhere.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You would ofmliksd them seeds u had off me Rambo ghost train haze super lemony in smell and flavour but u ain't a seed man are ya. I'm doin 3 now in the same 20 ltrs pot and they smell fuckin ace just a bitch to grow and 12 week flower time lmao


i do love a lemony tasting strain and haze too, but your right mate im not a seed man, i dont even like smoking dope all that much is just another buzz and i find others much more enjoyable lol

the mass's wont cheese i want money and a quick finisher so i grow exo simples........... and pyscho too, but think i will be keeping alot of the livers as me percy this time shes such i nice not too heavy happy stone with amazing flavour and also not many people dan sarf lolol have ever heard of the strain, not saying it still wouldnt go like hotcakes cause of the stink but its a mainly northan clone-only.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

heres 1 im doing now from seed.......https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


imcjayt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/678346-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-day.html


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

think i might veg these to abit bigger than what i got flowering now just to make sure im getting that yield yours look nice though blue cheese smells lovely aswell instantly know what it is


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

soz ninga there no veg on that one started later on in flip........but they was clones not from seed......


imcjayt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/678346-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-day.html


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

just flip wen the bout foot n half.......yer smells good....messed mine up bit tho at end as dryed to quick lost bit of its taste n smell but still all sold....so fukit....


ninja1 said:


> think i might veg these to abit bigger than what i got flowering now just to make sure im getting that yield yours look nice though blue cheese smells lovely aswell instantly know what it is


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A fucking piss take this country is getting, the phone's just rang again.
> 
> Me: Hello?
> Him: Can I speak to ****A *****K please (the missus).
> ...


http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/index.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

just tying this little side branch up and the little slag snapped on me tut tut getting too heavy handed in there. Ahhh at least I'll have a little free smoke in a week or so


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2823824 just tying this little side branch up and the little slag snapped on me tut tut getting too heavy handed in there. Ahhh at least I'll have a little free smoke in a week or so


fuck!!! hes turned white again lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

fukin hope these clones take Rambo (practicing) atm for the exo......ill chek them 2moz that will be 3 days and open a vent


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Payday The Heist has just finished downloading Rambo, I'll tell in a mo if this one works for me.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 16, 2013)

liberty haze was nice, decent yield i didnt have a clue what i was doing was my first grow and hadnt even grown a tomato before and pulled 13, plus would have been more but it was overcrowded in there. i just think big plants big yield. Was a girl ready in under 10 weeks and the biggest yielder out of them aswell wish i took cuts back then. Just for those wanting to try a haze and not on waiting 12-14 weeks. That said im gonna try a g13 haze run soon


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

lol I just downloaded blacktops 2 crak.....then thort fukit ill buy it on me steam acc as its on offer atm 50% off so was only 20 sqid...


The Yorkshireman said:


> Payday The Heist has just finished downloading Rambo, I'll tell in a mo if this one works for me.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

blacktops...that's twice ive sed that now...............twat


imcjayt said:


> lol I just downloaded blacktops 2 crak.....then thort fukit ill buy it on me steam acc as its on offer atm 50% off so was only 20 sqid...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukin hope these clones take Rambo (practicing) atm for the exo......ill chek them 2moz that will be 3 days and open a vent


you have already cloned with success imc so your have no probs, i dunno how you clone? but i like to keep it simple peat/jiffy pellets a small light and a prop, one of the most common mistakes people make with cloning it over watering.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Payday The Heist has just finished downloading Rambo, I'll tell in a mo if this one works for me.


is it the FLT version, works fine on my lappy but the FLT payday the heist 2 does not??? deamon tools dont recognize the iso file???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> is it the FLT version, works fine on my lappy but the FLT payday the heist 2 does not??? deamon tools dont recognize the iso file???


I've got the Reloaded one, I couldn't get the FLT to work. 
FLT Payday 2 lands in 2hr 20mins, I'll see when it gets here.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

just trying this little prop in corner of me room atm.....View attachment 2823834....I used jiffys rung them out a bit so just damp and used clonex and trimmed the leafs....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Bollocks, it's Mortal Kombat that lands in 2hrs.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

they bringing a film out on mortal combat...looks pretty good....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks, it's Mortal Kombat that lands in 2hrs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> they bringing a film out on mortal combat...looks pretty good....


They've already done 2, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

yer this newone looks good tho...others was shit


The Yorkshireman said:


> They've already done 2, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Fucking Dad's arse!!!!

Looks like I'm out of luck for running 64bit Windows 7, the crack is only 32bit.

Bullshit.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

fuka wen that happens......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Aye 4 cracks later and it's still fucked.


I have 64bit for a fucking reason, I play games doh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Boardwalk Empire new episode is on Rambo, every Monday it'll drop now our lass says.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

I got all the windows 7 on disk crak copys can update them aswell no key needed.....never had a prob with them.....this blacktops taking the piss on steam 55% done.....u got a steam acc yorky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u got a steam acc yorky?


No mate, I won't have that stealing obtrusive shite on my machine.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks, it's Mortal Kombat that lands in 2hrs.


i already got that just waiting for my fucking xbox xontroller??? delivery was between fri-tues tho so hopefully here tomorrow, i got a 63mb connection can download a few games with that ive got every fucking game going on this lappy that i can get working anyway or that it will run nice enough.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, I won't have that stealing obtrusive shite on my machine.


i have no choice, there was not a workable copy of the world greatest game Football manager online for months and months was the first game i had brought ever i think lol i been playing that game since it was originally championship manager and on a amiga 1200 92/93 season.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i already got that just waiting for my fucking xbox xontroller??? delivery was between fri-tues tho so hopefully here tomorrow, i got a 63mb connection can download a few games with that ive got every fucking game going on this lappy that i can get working anyway or that it will run nice enough.


I've just lost 500gb worth, hard drive failed on me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 16, 2013)

Food time, laters boys.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

i feel ill to eat too much vodka n whatnot last night, helped a mate trim turned into a session and not a trimming session lol that only took 3hours, but was still up at eleven am this morning arrrrrgggghhhhh with a sore nose and a dodgy gut from too much vods, its hard to say no when its free tho to fucking hard llol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

I've just had a bostin hunters chicken yano BBQ sauce n bacon n cheese mmmm mmmmmmm. I can't wait to get a great ps3 2morra and GTA5 I've already got a copy saved foe me Lol think I'm a get black ops 1 aswell show these PS noobs how us Xbox pros roll naaaaaa fuckin meeeaaaaan


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

why ya buying a ps3 bizzle? ps4 is out in a few month, ive had 3-4 of each the xbox 360 and ps3 i either get too skint or too bored and get rid of em, only games i can really play for hours n hours is football manager and gta, but i do like a quick 20 min go on most good games.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

was looking at the ps4 and the new xbox.....I aint one for consoles but think missis wants one she likes the need for speeds lol.....she will have to c what santa brings her.....lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> why ya buying a ps3 bizzle? ps4 is out in a few month, ive had 3-4 of each the xbox 360 and ps3 i either get too skint or too bored and get rid of em, only games i can really play for hours n hours is football manager and gta, but i do like a quick 20 min go on most good games.


Cuz GTA 5 is out now and I haven't got a console sold me Xbox a while ago now Lol and need to play GTA 5 NOW. I'm not really into manager games I like the action cant beat GTA and cod online some good shit fam


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

dunno if its out yet on torrent sites for pc but im deffo gonna look lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

gta 5 is out for xbox and ps3 tomorrw or tonight at 12, its not being relased for pc just yet

im trading my the last of us for it in game tomoz,
thats a game sambo- the last of us, but its ps exclusive, u need to buy a ps mate, but then ud have to buy a television too,, i found a 42 inch plasma that actualy works, fuking mint!

so if im into week 5 now il be chopping in 3 weeks, mint! my livers are weeks behind, but thats cool i flipped em later, ordered new reflector today for my percy OP, i got the 400 sont in ther now, and il add the 250 sonT wen the reflector arrives, should do well, buds all over, i will say

while vegging with a MH seems slower, get much miore bud sites an dther much much closer togther than a reg dual spec hps, watered livers last night and they was touchig the glass on me hood, no problem or burning,


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gta 5 is out for xbox and ps3 tomorrw or tonight at 12, its not being relased for pc just yet
> 
> im trading my the last of us for it in game tomoz,
> thats a game sambo- the last of us, but its ps exclusive, u need to buy a ps mate, but then ud have to buy a television too,, i found a 42 inch plasma that actualy works, fuking mint!
> ...


i didnt think so with the gta cause number 4 took ages before it was on pc too, but then it has always well since it went 3D been a console game has it not? i member the old old 2d ones where pc games.

ive had quite a few ps3s is a very good console, i like the xbox 360 too i prefer the controllers but i always get bored of em very quick and not always just cause im skint but will get rid of em, a combo of feeling abit too old for it and a drug addled brain that carnt concentrate for too long lol think my hardcore gaming days are well over.

im still getting a new tele and and ps4 tho lol ive brought every console going since the master system well dont think i had the money for it back then lol was a xmas prezzie think the fucking things where costing like 150-200 and 30ish per game back then! master system,megadrive,snes just for mario kart lol mega cd, phillips cdi, ps 1,2,3 xbox and 360, psp, original gameboy when they the dogs bollaxs lol and then the coloured one too. theres not many consoles i aint had lol im not a fan of nintendo tho really find them and there games abit kiddy, although the n64 was pretty good i liked that n goldeneye lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A fucking piss take this country is getting, the phone's just rang again.
> 
> Me: Hello?
> Him: Can I speak to ****A *****K please (the missus).
> ...



Mine is simliar if not siolightly opposite. 

I got a text then a call today from a legal firm specializing in money collection, turns out, apparently, thatIowe my last insurer lots of money for this years insurance, because due to terms and conditions I automatically take out a second contract unless I tell them i am not renewing. So if what they say is true, I now have a second opolicy on the same car, costing 4 times as much, yet they never once in the past 4 months thought they would phone me asking for money, instead to leave it 4 months and resort to using their debt collectors. Didn't even think it right to phone me to confirm that i wanted to takeout a second year with them costing 500 more than the previous year and 750 more than the competitors. People phone my phone forbugger all, yet these people can't phone my phone for something like this. Ffs! Financially fucked now. Ended up just tellung the guy on the phone to post me whatever he hadin writing to my address and I wouldn't discuss it on the phone. Let my dad and brother go over it. 2 lawyers in the family is great, although they do sometimes act like, well, lawyers, and start contesting each others statements


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

i like the nes and super nes, ther next on my console dream list, il get them at harvest, boxed ofc then put em away, ther getting good money, then il build up the games,
you can get them all in one consoles now thos wat take every diffrent console,game

remeber the odl master system 1 with games on the card, lol they was mint

and gta yeh shit its not gunna get relased just yet, i got san andreason my pc, use the ps3 pad  and black ops 2 in 3d is fuckingh mint! like the scope goes right to your eyes, lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, and if you have a game worthy PC, wait for GTA to be released on that. Gonna take a few months, move,amber December I reckon, but its going to look spectacular when it arrives. I've seen the videos of the console version, holy mother of god is it ugly. Saying that, I was watching vids of ps4 gameplay, and thought shit, we had better than this when they released crysis 6 years ago.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

you can easily get emulators for most them old consoles and hundreds of games but they look so shit nowdays lol i agree tho theres money in them old consoles some can go for a fair few hundred.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, and if you have a game worthy PC, wait for GTA to be released on that. Gonna take a few months, move,amber December I reckon, but its going to look spectacular when it arrives. I've seen the videos of the console version, holy mother of god is it ugly. Saying that, I was watching vids of ps4 gameplay, and thought shit, we had better than this when they released crysis 6 years ago.


totally agree and im a pc games fan over any console but the ease of playing a console and also high end graphics on pc's if your not building them yourself can be pretty expensive, but yeah the original crysis on on high could prob be bout the same as a ps4 lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2013)

evening , quick look in me shed.Its filling up with green goodness . ..Trying dutch pro for a change, £65 for the explode ! , wot a twat i am


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

dutch pro is proper in my dwc,,,,,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

takes the piss!!! flipped at 11inch to keep small, mainlined to keep small.....are they small....NO! ( im a good bit over 6ft for reference!! )

fuck dwc i hate trees!



p.s thought id throw me sarhi on before i went mosk!!


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey All, I've got a quik Question, For anyone who wants to answer. ''Is it possible to get 3 week old babies..... Veg for 3 weeks..... Flower, for appropriate time eg 8 weeks....Harvest/Dry and still get 6/7 ounces per plant??? I would love to know. 
This is what I've been told from a M8. Although from reading (alot) on RIU I find this hard to believe!!
Any thoughts????


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

yea you could in hydro assuming you not inc the 2 week seedling time.....(5 week tot)

if you mean 3 weeks after you crack a bean, then maybe again in hydro....but youd have to know your shit and have a near on perfect enviroment


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Hey All, I've got a quik Question, For anyone who wants to answer. ''Is it possible to get 3 week old babies..... Veg for 3 weeks..... Flower, for appropriate time eg 8 weeks....Harvest/Dry and still get 6/7 ounces per plant??? I would love to know.
> This is what I've been told from a M8. Although from reading (alot) on RIU I find this hard to believe!!
> Any thoughts????


Certainly doable with right genetics, grow room, and the appropriate genetics. However the fact that this advice comes without lighting advice, said something about someone, or other.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

av got payday 1 and 2 both working fine now yman, number 2 tho i have to play on a much lower res etc for it to run smooth on my shitty laptop, but both are working fine, quality games fucking hard as any game i ever played tho.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck it I'm going getting gta5 at midnight  looks like it's gonna be an all nighter for me lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2013)

Any one flush ?, I'm out come the weekend & ide rather not murder the mrs !


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Lemon King.. Sort of what I thought myself. Although my mate seems to know less than me (I've learnt alot from this forum)


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Any one flush ?, I'm out come the weekend & ide rather not murder the mrs !


in soil? and what nutes u been using?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> in soil? and what nutes u been using?


he means anyone got weed coz hes about to run out and dont wanna kill the wifey


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Tip Top toker, As I've just said to Lemon King. It's sort of what I thought after reading loads of great threads by the Top Blokes on this forum. 
I'm just getting into this.. But am loving learning and looking forward to helping others too. Passing the knowledge.. cooollll!!!! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

lol twatattack lol cheers ice

that scissor hash pipe i just smoked musta gave me a brain fart lol

no weed here baz, only edibles.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he means anyone got weed coz hes about to run out and dont wanna kill the wifey


Lmao, wanna job as a translater Ice ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lol twatattack lol cheers ice
> 
> that scissor hash pipe i just smoked musta gave me a brain fart lol
> 
> no weed here baz, only edibles.


Was after an oz m8, payday fri & ile be fucked if I'm paying £25 for 2gs of wet stem !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2013)

im about 4 weeks out-ish soz man 

fuking ell wifes said jokingly u going at 12am for gta, im like nooo,, now she got me thinking,ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 16, 2013)

the kid in you ic is screaming DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im about 4 weeks out-ish soz man
> 
> fuking ell wifes said jokingly u going at 12am for gta, im like nooo,, now she got me thinking,ffs


Doooo it lol. I'm sat in mi car outside game smoking a j


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tyvpIoQhgKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyvpIoQhgKI&amp;list=TL-ygh7QiWEO4[/video].....................


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2013)

lololol ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## indikat (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> [video=youtube;tyvpIoQhgKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyvpIoQhgKI&amp;list=TL-ygh7QiWEO4[/video].....................


they did this sorta thing in front of my kids there would be real blood spilt, stupid cunts traumatising women and children in the street ffs is fukin scaryenoygh without cunts doing this....unlike


----------



## indikat (Sep 17, 2013)

blow scopolamine in their faces and give em pink tutus and real bottles and stick em in a cage.....cunts


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> blow scopolamine in their faces and give em pink tutus and real bottles and stick em in a cage.....cunts


i can get that shit bout 200 a gram of the road, well i thought at 3am stoned out me nut last night that it was fucking hilarious agreed tho dunno how funny i would find it infront of me 3yr old but didnt see no kids in that vid and looked and sounded like London where they where just lucky it was that sugar glass cause far worse happens everyday on them streets..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

aye the one where the black fella is agreeing yeah bottle the fucker is exactly what's wrong with the whole thing imo. what if he'd jumped in and started booting the bloke. pulled his strap or whatever it is those kids do theses days lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye the one where the black fella is agreeing yeah bottle the fucker is exactly what's wrong with the whole thing imo. what if he'd jumped in and started booting the bloke. pulled his strap or whatever it is those kids do theses days lol


thats when it would have become really funny.

no it was a very immature prank that could have had many bad endings, but i still lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

scopolamine sounds fucking lairy. seeing as you two are probably the biggest fiends on here i'll ask, you ever tried pcp?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

not for me mate, bet ya indi's had a go tho lol

what is it exactly? ive heard of dipping cigerates into it and smoking them and people doing some mad shit on it but never even seen it in real life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah i've read allsorts of horror stories. strength of twenty men and feeling no pain. mixed with hallucinations. i'm in no rush to try that shit but i'm curious what it's like the rush but slowed down sounds kinda fun


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

pcp chat and it's not even 11sez yet! Wheres my scone, jam and clotted cream.


----------



## indikat (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i can get that shit bout 200 a gram of the road, well i thought at 3am stoned out me nut last night that it was fucking hilarious agreed tho dunno how funny i would find it infront of me 3yr old but didnt see no kids in that vid and looked and sounded like London where they where just lucky it was that sugar glass cause far worse happens everyday on them streets..........


there was a black girl about 9 in the scene outside a block of flats, kids never forget that shit and sometimes they don sleep well for months


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

DST said:


> pcp chat and it's not even 11sez yet! Wheres my scone, jam and clotted cream.


dont forget the zimmerframe either D lolol

yeah some messed shit by the sounds of it that pcp didnt a few women microwave theres babys whlist on the shit years ago , but alot more smack heads than pcp heads out there and a fair few horror story's to go with them too, has been few kids dead from the mums,dads feeding them it or the methodone to keep em quiet and thats just in recent years.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> there was a black girl about 9 in the scene outside a block of flats, kids never forget that shit and sometimes they don sleep well for months


outside a block of flats in london, id put a educated guess that shes seen far worse.


but yeah it wasnt too responsible or clever of them.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont forget the zimmerframe either D lolol


wifes brother bought me a blow up zimmer frame for my birthday the cheeky cunt, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Morning boys just waiting for the little one to wake up then I'm hitting town for a ps3 can't wait to smash GTA and cod on the PS gonna be siiiiiiiiiick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Morning lads.

So far GTA 5 is not coming to the PC, there has been an online petition going since the Rockstar CEO announced it in February. 

Rockstar won't say why they didn't have any plans for a PC version but an educated guess on my part is because firstly they fucked up GTA 4 PC by programming it so the CPU did all the work rather than the Graphics card, they thought this would enable everybody to play it without having a high end machine but it failed miserably because it pretty much rendered the game unplayable to 90% of the PC market (I can't get more than 20fps on mine with all settings off, it's sat on the shelf collecting dust).

Secondly the rampant pirating that they know they can do nothing about, they programmed the "Drunk Camera" into the GTA 4 game so that cracks would also render the game unplayable by fucking up with all the controls and making the camera sway about as if it was pissed, Rockstar spent a shit load of money on these glitches to be programmed into the game to make pirating impossible (or so they thought) and is easily the greatest attempt at beating piracy I've seen yet in a modern video game.
Despite this it was still successfully cracked, it took a 4 month joint effort by multiple scene teams rather than the usual couple of days by 1 team.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Get a PS or Xbox yorkstar I know PC have shit hot graphics n that but consoles are just so easy and when u got your mic on and start abusing folk online its fuckin fun man I can't wait to get mine I've always been a console man tho I'm shit at play in PC games Lol proper shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get a PS or Xbox yorkstar I know PC have shit hot graphics n that but consoles are just so easy and when u got your mic on and start abusing folk online its fuckin fun man I can't wait to get mine I've always been a console man tho I'm shit at play in PC games Lol proper shit


There's nothing you can do on a console that I can't do on my PC mate and my PC does it better (except split screen), I even have Xbox 360 pads and a headset.

I will be getting a PS4 though just for exclusives.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh and a regular USB pad shaped just like a PS3 pad for the cranks that come round and moan....."Oh I can't use a 360 pad for PES, I'm a Playstation man".

"Shut yer moaning and grap a pad bitch!" lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Having to download Mortal Kombat for 3 hrs again because you forgot to stop Norton and it's quarantined yer crack? 

Priceless!!!!!..............


----------



## indikat (Sep 17, 2013)

shit milkshake anyone, im making act?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

yman u still not got payday working???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> yman u still not got payday working???


The first one doesn´t work on x64 and the second one hasn't landed yet for me to try it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The first one doesn´t work on x64 and the second one hasn't landed yet for me to try it.


thats a shame great games imo anyway, windows 8 is pure shite but they both work fine on that.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2013)

indikat said:


> shit milkshake anyone, im making act?


Yes please Indi, haven't got a clue what you're saying, but I will have one anyway , lol ta


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats a shame great games imo anyway, windows 8 is pure shite but they both work fine on that.


They'd work if I downgraded to 32bit Windows.

And that's not happening, lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They'd work if I downgraded to 32bit Windows.
> 
> And that's not happening, lol.


so is windows 8 32bit i thought it was 64?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> so is windows 8 32bit i thought it was 64?


They release 2 seperate versions so you can buy either but usually retail machines come with 32bit installed unless it's gaming spec.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

i got 64 for work with with a solid state disk. the difference compared to home is like chalk n cheese. i click a button and by time i lift my finger up it's done.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got 64 for work with with a solid state disk. the difference compared to home is like chalk n cheese. i click a button and by time i lift my finger up it's done.


I've never had 32bit on any of my machines even back to 64bit XP and getting new stuff to work with that was a nightmare cos it wasn't actually XP (rebranded "server").

The missus spent £500 on her laptop for uni just after we got together and the day it landed I wiped Vista 32bit off it, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

i need to update my home one badly, but it's just a media center really so i can't be arsed dropping loads on it.

anyone tried methylone?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i need to update my home one badly, but it's just a media center really so i can't be arsed dropping loads on it.


What does it need Don?

I've a dual core Athlon 64 CPU (3.2ghz) with fan and maybe some RAM going cheap.


----------



## indikat (Sep 17, 2013)

its worm shit and honey....still want one Baz?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What does it need Don?
> 
> I've a dual core Athlon 64 CPU (3.2ghz) with fan and maybe some RAM going cheap.


new motherboard, not that there's owt wrong with the motherboard just it's a shitty on board graphics card just now. the case is tiny to fit in the telly stand. how big's your machine? 


indikat said:


> its worm shit and honey....still want one Baz?


mmmmmm lush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how big's your machine?


Lol, mine's huge man it's part of the furniture.

18.5inch tall x 19.3inch deep x 8inch wide.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

My graphics card alone is half the size of a PS3.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

right guys this my new setup hope dose me proud.......he only had 1 bulb in shop got to get other fri....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

good cards......been having a prob meself with blacktops 2.....game keeps crashing and going back to steam screen im only running 1 6870 on that 580w powerpack I think the powerpaks the prob.....updated drivers ant catalyst...still doing same shit...........


The Yorkshireman said:


> My graphics card alone is half the size of a PS3.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha gonna get some stick for this one BUT PC's are for nerds lmao get a fookin console hahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

no comment lol.........


shawnybizzle said:


> Haha gonna stick for this one BUT PC's are for nerds lmao get a fookin console hahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> good cards......been having a prob meself with blacktops 2.....game keeps crashing and going back to steam screen im only running 1 6870 on that 580w powerpack I think the powerpaks the prob.....updated drivers ant catalyst...still doing same shit...........


It'll be the game.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

anyone alse tried them son-t green bulbs?....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

cant be cos browinlaw ,dosent happen to him on his steam acc wen we was playing zm last nite he wernt having no probs.......


The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll be the game.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Green power??? Ur actual green bulb?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

bloke sed he will do me one of those loft tents that look like a house for 150....wernt to bad.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got me PS modern warfare 3 just for fun GTA 5 and no feckin internet arrrggghhhhh gonna have to wait 2 hour to be re connected virgin media are shit!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

View attachment 2824988.....read box.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got a spare 1.2tent thats just sat in a black bag doing nothing Lol can't send it though not with all the poles and shit too much


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

just wondering if anyone tried them for flowering and if they any good?....


imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2824988.....read box.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

ahhhhhh......don't think wld be big enuff to veg 10?.....its ok ill get 1 for that price cant moan.....


shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a spare 1.2tent thats just sat in a black bag doing nothing Lol can't send it though not with all the poles and shit too much


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2824988.....read box.....


There the bulbs I use mate 600 watt gives u 92000 lumens oppose to 90000 off a normal 600 and they got a 12 month life span  good shit fam a lam


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

ok mate sound.....


shawnybizzle said:


> There the bulbs I use mate 600 watt gives u 92000 lumens oppose to 90000 off a normal 600 and they got a 12 month life span  good shit fam a lam


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

184,000 lumens........dang


imcjayt said:


> ok mate sound.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeh its a half decent price mate what lights u gonna use to veg 10? I'd have a 1000 watt in there otherwise they might stretch a bit that's whats happened to me in my veg but I was a dick and had 18 under a 400 lmao what a nob head I didn't even know I had that many


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

yer ill only be using a 400w in a cooltube for about a 3 week veg.....ill lower the light a bit.....


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its a half decent price mate what lights u gonna use to veg 10? I'd have a 1000 watt in there otherwise they might stretch a bit that's whats happened to me in my veg but I was a dick and had 18 under a 400 lmao what a nob head I didn't even know I had that many


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

You'll see a difference in growth mate I started off with a 600 and have always vegged 4or5 with it then I bought a 400 and the difference is mad..can't u chuck a cheeky 250 in there aswell? I suppose its only 3 weeks tho so you might be alright?? I'm a 8 week vegger me self the blue dream mum had a 3 month veg Lol and she's a fookin beast man


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

yer I can put the 2 400w in there if needsbee


shawnybizzle said:


> You'll see a difference in growth mate I started off with a 600 and have always vegged 4or5 with it then I bought a 400 and the difference is mad..can't u chuck a cheeky 250 in there aswell?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

oh fuk that's what I forgot........wanted some digi timers..........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i need to update my home one badly, but it's just a media center really so i can't be arsed dropping loads on it.
> 
> anyone tried methylone?


what it is recently with u and these kids drugs, all these rc's next up ur be sniffing that ppvp or what ever its called lolol the fake coke.

just got back from postie, thought id chuck 12quid in the roulette machine in the bookies next door, walked out with 79 sweeeet.

0 i fucking love that number lool


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

well cheked on clones after think its 4 days.....don't think they looking 2 bad....fingers crossed......opend vent now.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well cheked on clones after think its 4 days.....don't think they looking 2 bad....fingers crossed......opend vent now.....View attachment 2825018


see how i cut most the end of the leaves the reason i do this because it lowers the photosynthesis u want the plant to root not grow, and also it helps them stay upright better aswel as making them smaller and easier to send.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Dya mean 69 Rambo?? Lmao you get lucky on them roulette machines don't ya,ya jammy fucker


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

I only cut some of the bigger leafs..........


newuserlol said:


> see how i cut most the end of the leaves the reason i do this because it lowers the photosynthesis u want the plant to root not grow, and also it helps them stay upright better aswel as making them smaller and easier to send.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

You wanna try all the big leaves and keep the newest growth untouched like Rambo says it stops the plant drawing in moister thru the leaves and focuses on root growth more  they look healthy tho matey


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Dya mean 69 Rambo?? Lmao you get lucky on them roulette machines don't ya,ya jammy fucker


all about the walking away mate, so i turned that 12 into 79 i could have then placed much larger bets and poss made a shitload more, ive seen quite a few people put 40-50 in and walkout with 5-6-7 hundred, ive also seen people sit there and put thousand literally thousands into the machines, max spin is 100 a spin on most bookie roulette machines but yes mate i do get lucky quite often, had 160 last week.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

these only testers......just to see if it works the way im doing them......exp for the exo....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

well that was a nice text off the missis lmao.......sed she wants a takeaway for tea then watch a film then wants fuking afterwords.........im gonna reply na im 2 tyerd........lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> these only testers......just to see if it works the way im doing them......exp for the exo....


they dont look too sad at all mate, i was just giving a lil advice.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

lmao....she replyed.....fukk of then lol.......ha ha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well that was a nice text off the missis lmao.......sed she wants a takeaway for tea then watch a film then wants fuking afterwords.........im gonna reply na im 2 tyerd........lol


fuck off wanker i aint had none for so long i wouldnt care too admit without crying first lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

yes mate all advice is good off me main man Rambo......wen I come to do me exo cuts wen she ready ill post some pics then u can tell me if any good or need to take bit more off mate..........


newuserlol said:


> they dont look too sad at all mate, i was just giving a lil advice.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

rite got to pop out bbl..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> what it is recently with u and these kids drugs, all these rc's next up ur be sniffing that ppvp or what ever its called lolol the fake coke.
> just got back from postie, thought id chuck 12quid in the roulette machine in the bookies next door, walked out with 79 sweeeet.
> 0 i fucking love that number lool


lmao spice of life me old china. kids drugs lol. you know me better than fake coke  i'm curious with the methylone cos the write ups reckon it doesn't destroy the next day and it's 1/5th the price


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well that was a nice text off the missis lmao.......sed she wants a takeaway for tea then watch a film then wants fuking afterwords.........im gonna reply na im 2 tyerd........lol


give her my number.....Giggity giggity gi gi ty


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

whats the best electric company to go with if you've got a few lights on the go? im with british gas at the mo. every quarter they send someone out to read the metre even tho ive put my reading in. they've only been doing it since i got my second 600w. i use quite a bit anyway with everything thats on in the house but he always looks suprised when he see's the numbers are right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

Scottish power do a tracker rate where you email the reads in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

First time back at the gym in two months since I done me ribs. beasted 16k on the cross drainer and my normal routine on the machines. not gonna lie it wasn't easy but not as bad as I thought.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Scottish power do a tracker rate where you email the reads in.


do you use them mate? i know its probably paranoia but i dont see why they need to double check every quarter.

im also thinking of changing my nutes being as my canna has nearly run out. anyone recomend a good base nute for hydro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah I do and they check like every year not quarter the other 3 quarters you just email them. Its basically to check your not miles out and fleecing them. Simple matter is you can knock them back and re arrange.

The gh range is pretty solid and easy. Comes.with buffers built in so you can't really fuck it up unless you go crazy with it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

quiet tonight..............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

fuk me what a game ive had lol........anyways cut the 6 inch hole in ceiling and in roof of me room and fed ducting thru for new setup mounted box on chains to stop vibs getting there slowly....tomoz gonna mount the ballasts...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

been busy lol........


newuserlol said:


> quiet tonight..............


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> been busy lol........


been bored lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

can come and do all this shit for me if want lol....not looking fwd to putting hoods up and filter


newuserlol said:


> been bored lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2013)

dont forget to silicone round the ducting imc, make the rom as airtight as u can m8

well, bought gta this morning and fuking hell if i aint had more than a hour to play on it! lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

but got to wait till weekend to fin he only had 1 son-t green power bulb in shop wont have non in till fri.....wen Thursday me n missis going blackpool for few days (brake from kids) and I wont be bak till fri nite so cant pik bulb up till sat and get room finished....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

yer will do mate and in loft gaps round hole will be filled with expand foam...


IC3M4L3 said:


> dont forget to silicone round the ducting imc, make the rom as airtight as u can m8
> 
> well, bought gta this morning and fuking hell if i aint had more than a hour to play on it! lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

had me girls out room for few hours so could get in there....they didn't like it 1 bit lol started goin bit droopy on top lol..........screaming out for the light lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

charged me 35 sqid for that green master bulb......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 17, 2013)

mate seriously a norml hps sonTis 90k lumens and the green power are 92k,, and how much? 35 qwid? pisstake,, u can get a normal sonT for less than half that, the price dont reflect the extra few lumens u get, seriously, lol way over priced


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 17, 2013)

lol well them bulbs had 45 sqid on the box but he sed they had to come down in price as others have too...wernt my local grow shop tho....he didn't have any so fukit just got them from diff shop....


IC3M4L3 said:


> mate seriously a norml hps sonTis 90k lumens and the green power are 92k,, and how much? 35 qwid? pisstake,, u can get a normal sonT for less than half that, the price dont reflect the extra few lumens u get, seriously, lol way over priced


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me what a game ive had lol........anyways cut the 6 inch hole in ceiling and in roof of me room and fed ducting thru for new setup mounted box on chains to stop vibs getting there slowly....tomoz gonna mount the ballasts...View attachment 2825326View attachment 2825327


Bungee cords instead of those chains will completely eliminate any vibrations going through that beam.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

THIS IS ALL I HAVE SEEN ON MY DWC CLONES NOW FOR 4 WEEKS WILL THEY EVER ROOT???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> THIS IS ALL I HAVE SEEN ON MY DWC CLONES NOW FOR 4 WEEKS WILL THEY EVER ROOT???


Get one of these off ebay mate, £40 n roots in 14days every time (just dont get the 20 site one as a lot of ppl seem to be having crap results with them)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-X-STREAM-12-SITE-AEROPONIC-PROPAGATOR-/230602938655?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item35b101991f


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

green android lab tested at 205mg, 6 clonzepam 2mg same time fuck that fat cunt aka the ex can wind me up PARTY time lolol might even get the ket out in a bit............

i hate the cunt fucking despise her and no it aint cause i still love the cunt its for many reasons untold.

just dropped so hope people are staying up lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

tunes please people commercial house 1998-2001????????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> green android lab tested at 205mg, 6 clonzepam 2mg same time fuck that fat cunt aka the ex can wind me up PARTY time lolol might even get the ket out in a bit............
> 
> i hate the cunt fucking despise her and no it aint cause i still love the cunt its for many reasons untold.
> 
> just dropped so hope people are staying up lmao


I like the look of those blue supermen, snazzy looking fuckers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> tunes please people commercial house 1998-2001????????


Oh we're on this shit!!!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I like the look of those blue supermen, snazzy looking fuckers.


they are spose to be very nice, and them mortal kombats,party flocks i can speak from experience but i just took 12mg of the strongest benzo going with that e, im getting the ket out soon......... lololol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;02BUCVBHSKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=02BUCVBHSKw[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

thats it yman, 9pm till i come sorta time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;gRzsa3eH42g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRzsa3eH42g&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;PSYxT9GM0fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYxT9GM0fQ[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;dXfZ3WkZQW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dXfZ3WkZQW8[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;3FkApmj8K1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3FkApmj8K1M[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

your on form yman........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;1IL_ERFV7Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1IL_ERFV7Do[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [video=youtube;1IL_ERFV7Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=1IL_ERFV7Do[/video]


off of me favs you no the that timeline dont ya llolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Right then, here we go abstract but on the same flavour.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;b_AF99dZEow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=b_AF99dZEow[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;7VOUe1xKj9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VOUe1xKj9c[/video]

...........FUCK THE EX!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;I5t1c5tJByM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5t1c5tJByM[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;HzpCcNdhy5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=HzpCcNdhy5w[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> [video=youtube;7VOUe1xKj9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VOUe1xKj9c[/video]
> 
> ...........FUCK THE EX!!!!


fucking classic!!!! where mymig of the castle typing is hard huge bumpof indian shard sorted that out and im coming up too.......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

i hand dancing at the mo but i feel a full flat grooove up im up,the benzos mixed change the buzz one up one now.................


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

MODJO...........TUNE YORKY

[video=youtube;I5t1c5tJByM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5t1c5tJByM[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ps2Jc28tQrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps2Jc28tQrw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

Just spent last 4 hours carrying moving 80 ltrs of water, making lids out off epp polystyrene, and changing up the groom.....boo-yaka-sha!!!

SMOOTH YORKSTA WHAT A TUNE IF YOUR IN THE MOOD...ANY OF THESE PERSONAL FAVES? I LOVE THIS TUNE BUT THERES BETTER VIDS...(P.S I GOT DIBS ON ALL THE CRUMPET LOL)

[video=youtube;el-1fJOFC70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el-1fJOFC70[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

Turn yer bass up lad, this is the come up tune............

[video=youtube;or3U2rXxvQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or3U2rXxvQw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Well fuck me GTA 5 is bad ass lads proper done a good job on this one even got me main man on the radio vybz kartel lmao siiiiiiick just having a well earnt joint break from all that hardcore gaming lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well fuck me GTA 5 is bad ass lads proper done a good job on this one even got me main man on the radio vybz kartel lmao siiiiiiick just having a well earnt joint break from all that hardcore gaming lol


Me and my mate we're talking about it earlier and he said it's the most expensive game ever at something like $265.000.000 and they made more than that back in pre-orders alone.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

OOOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD SKOOOOOL .......

[video=youtube;hPgbITf6Pp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPgbITf6Pp4[/video]

abit off key (well allot) but i aint heard it in so long!!, NU feeling the club classics tonight man........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QxioaGm2ag&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

There ya go Rambo I cant do them big video links on me phone its wank lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

fuckiing lightwaites,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me and my mate we're talking about it earlier and he said it's the most expensive game ever at something like $265.000.000 and they made more than that back in pre-orders alone.


It got its user base. No one has touched them since, it'll just get bigger and bigger and more and more controversial. Its what most kids watch or daydream about, why not play the bank robber. Can't wait to play it  although though 4 was crap tbh.

Stoned and drunk. Doesn't get much better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me and my mate we're talking about it earlier and he said it's the most expensive game ever at something like $265.000.000 and they made more than that back in pre-orders alone.


Yeh they've not messed about with it well they did but ya know what I mean. Theve gone to town on it mate you can download apps on your phone to train ya dog a big rotty lmao crazy. And seems like its gonna be a big game aswell I'm proper buzz in off it mate think I'm a be on it all night with a big hard on hahahahahaha


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuckiing lightwaites,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'm here till the bitter end. That is to day I have to get up early to clean the place in preparation of the gfs arrival, can't have her knowing I'm a filthy slob. So one more joint and one more beer and I'll be off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

The game is class tip top feckin class


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they've not messed about with it well they did but ya know what I mean. Theve gone to town on it mate you can download apps on your phone to train ya dog a big rotty lmao crazy. And seems like its gonna be a big game aswell I'm proper buzz in off it mate think I'm a be on it all night with a big hard on hahahahahaha


I hope its done better than the previous games. All the useless stuff on the side used to annoy me. I remember playing vice city, that to me altered the franchise, fantastic, I just hope 5 gives the same feeling, not just a slight improve,dent over the original (I'm talking single player, in have no time for multiplayer games)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The game is class tip top feckin class


Aside from the appealing console graphics' yes, from what I've watched, it looks like a blockbuster


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I hope its done better than the previous games. All the useless stuff on the side used to annoy me. I remember playing vice city, that to me altered the franchise, fantastic, I just hope 5 gives the same feeling, not just a slight improve,dent over the original (I'm talking single player, in have no time for multiplayer games)


I've been on it about 4 hrs and its up there mate and its only gonna yer better thence got some nice Audi Tripp offs aswell the cars are pretty sweet Yeh as u can tell I'm buzzin Lol had to have couple of blueys to calm me self down lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

i have to play the missions on gta....i have a mate who jus runs about for hours...fucking boring!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm off to kip, laters.

Enjoy Rambo.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 17, 2013)

easy yorktsa! DJ SELECTA!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't stand folk who free roam for hours proper gay that is lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Mid I've told ya already memo hone been cut off fam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 17, 2013)

Let me re phrase that my phone has been cut off fam.can't scall ur send txt.only o. Whatapp owt Skype me ya litle bath skusddler. Well I've just has 6 blues recalling rater buzzly IMF.I dontind sayin my self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

lmao IC3 get yer enigma machine out lad, we've got a live one


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

WTF??? Shawney is IC3, who is actually someone else but yet is still married to Yorkie who is not what he appears to be...fuk me it's like a Soap Opera in here....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

it's all smoke and mirrors D! i swear i saw sambo on corrie last week


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

soap script writers would love us lot...the tales would be too much for tv tho


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Tales of the Unexpected lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

speaking of corrie im waiting for ken to get done for being a nonse, could anyone say theyd be shocked lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah I do and they check like every year not quarter the other 3 quarters you just email them. Its basically to check your not miles out and fleecing them. Simple matter is you can knock them back and re arrange.
> 
> The gh range is pretty solid and easy. Comes.with buffers built in so you can't really fuck it up unless you go crazy with it.


cheers mate, ill give them a go. im going to try a few plants in soil with biobizz to see what all this talk about organic is. it cant be worse than adding bud candy and guarnokalong lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

always used plant magic soil and had no problems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

They reckon for taste its belter. I started in soil and thought coco much better and little to no difference in taste. 

If your going organic do some reading on compost tea.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey guys any idea how to get rid of thrips? I hear them talking about spinosad but this aint available in the UK. I have some gnat off from a previous infestation of fungas gnats but it didnt work against them so i dont see why it would work against thrips. Im only in my second week of swithching 12/12 dont know if this will affect the kind of treatment i should use. Should mention its an indoor soil grow, i have 17 plants and have spent a fortune on my set up so pissed off is an understatment.

Have found something on ebay called pest off which is a spray containing pyrethrum? but i raed somewhere that pyrethrum needs to be used in concentrated amounts and the sprays dont do the trick, any help much aprreciated guys.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> always used plant magic soil and had no problems.


i was looking at getting a bag of plant magic from greens being as ive got to get the roof cube tent and the scrog screen from there.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> They reckon for taste its belter. I started in soil and thought coco much better and little to no difference in taste.
> 
> If your going organic do some reading on compost tea.


my mate uses GHE and his always tastes better than mine even when he quick dries it. i thought it was just the difference between coco and clay pebbles.
ok cheers mate ill have a look into that now 
do you think 4x 10L air pots would be ok in a 1.2m tent or should i order bigger pots?

all this talk about GTA5 has got me cursing the lack of funds in my wallet lol. i loved vice city and san andreas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Hey guys any idea how to get rid of thrips? I hear them talking about spinosad but this aint available in the UK. I have some gnat off from a previous infestation of fungas gnats but it didnt work against them so i dont see why it would work against thrips. Im only in my second week of swithching 12/12 dont know if this will affect the kind of treatment i should use. Should mention its an indoor soil grow, i have 17 plants and have spent a fortune on my set up so pissed off is an understatment.
> 
> Have found something on ebay called pest off which is a spray containing pyrethrum? but i raed somewhere that pyrethrum needs to be used in concentrated amounts and the sprays dont do the trick, any help much aprreciated guys.


H202 


mrt1980 said:


> i was looking at getting a bag of plant magic from greens being as ive got to get the roof cube tent and the scrog screen from there.
> 
> my mate uses GHE and his always tastes better than mine even when he quick dries it. i thought it was just the difference between coco and clay pebbles.
> ok cheers mate ill have a look into that now
> ...


4x10 will be spot on if your gonna veg a while yeah


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> H202
> 
> 
> 4x10 will be spot on if your gonna veg a while yeah


cheers mate. their going to have a good 5 weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

So my Dad phones me last night to chat bubbles for an hour (as he does sometimes).

After a random 2hr convo he asks me what the going rate on an oz of weed is so I tell him.
He then asks me what MY price on an oz is so I tell him.
He then asks me what MY price to HIM is so I tell him.
He then asks me if he can buy off me from now on because he's not happy with what he's been getting locally.


Kin ell Dad, why are you even asking? Just ring me and order ffs!


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> H202
> 
> 
> Sorry mate i dont understand H202? What is this?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

Are compost teas effective in indoor soil pot grows??

My understanding with this coupled with my limited knowledge on true life organics is that everything in soil takes time to decompose and become usable. This is why outdoor growers use teas, just a question and observation.

Having said that I will be using worm casting tea in my next dwc run..when I find somewhere to purchase them, but everything is available in water straight away, as opposed to soil.

I spoke to plant magic a while ago when I wanted nutes with buffers in to correct ph. They don't do this (gh flora nova, canna aqua range Tec does) but he did suggest NOT recommend using the soil nutes with coco and said they have good feedback on growers doing so. Maybe the way to go if your after organic hydro using coco.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > H202
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Are compost teas effective in indoor soil pot grows??
> 
> My understanding with this coupled with my limited knowledge on true life organics is that everything in soil takes time to decompose and become usable. This is why outdoor growers use teas, just a question and observation.
> 
> ...


No mate everything is not available straight away in water as opposed to soil, organic nutes still need breaking down even in hydro.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

Lol George Cervantes recommends slices of potato placed on the top of the soil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

bleach basically but i don't think you can just water down domestos. you dilute it and fill the pots to drain so the larvae in the medium are killed off and then put some in a spray bottle and soak the fuck out of the top of the plant, under leaves stems the works. repeat on a 2-3 day cycle which breaks the little asexual fuckers breeding pattern. repeat as necessary.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate everything is not available straight away in water as opposed to soil, organic nutes still need breaking down even in hydro.


I ment everything is always constantly available to my plants in there dwc buckets, as I use "non" organic nutes. (If there is such a thing) and they do not need the use of microbs etc to decompose nutes. They are constantly available.

My bad


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

And im supposed to put this in my soil? I appreciate the heads up but a little bit more info would really be appreciated like what the fuk am i supposed to do with it, spray it, dilute it at what ratio? what concentration? and wont this damage my beneficial microbes in the soil i mean its used to break down damaged roots and shit. Gotta be a safer way. But really just putting H202 isnt really helping much. Whilst i dont expect you to wipe my arse, a little bit more info wouldnt hurt guys, spent a fukin grand on this set up and well fuked off, spent a week thinking i had some fuking nute deficiency and now find its these little fuckers, got enough problems with lighting fucking up etc, kinda loosing my marbles right now, sorry if im sounding like a twat, but loosing it.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

I aint putting bleach in my soil in any form sorry mate, but gotta be a more natural organic way.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

morning

i may have been a tad fucked last night i dont remember much after a HUGE bump of ket, them green androids are some pretty fucking banging pills especially when taken with enough clonzepam to kill a horse lmao

im just about to survey the damage am hopin i only munched the one, they are a friends beans we got to share for fri and hes gonna fucking kill me with the amount of ket i done o no sambo's been a naughty boy again, plus id drunk well over half a bot of finlanda last night wen i had my grand plan to get wasted....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

good luck fighting the thrips then man. I tried allsorts of neem based bollocks, pytherin mix sprays you name it. You have to break the breeding cycle, simple as. the adult thrips lay eggs in the soil the larvae eat the leaves and leave the silver trails. yeah the h202 isn't going to be good for your microbes but they can and will thrive again. as for the ratios, it's written on the bottle. i'll look tonight and take picture.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> morning
> 
> i may have been a tad fucked last night i dont remember much after a HUGE bump of ket, them green androids are some pretty fucking banging pills especially when taken with enough clonzepam to kill a horse lmao
> 
> im just about to survey the damage am hopin i only munched the one, they are a friends beans we got to share for fri and hes gonna fucking kill me with the amount of ket i done o no sambo's been a naughty boy again, plus id drunk well over half a bot of finlanda last night wen i had my grand plan to get wasted....................



sounds like a right old mix that lad. E's n benzo's work well but why would you put ket in that mix you nutter. them androids are cracking though.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

just broke my hundred duck with nothing but 5/5, top 68% done that 6wks cause i opened the page and didnt list anything for 2wks, just need some fucking stock now hopefully should be this week but the two people who will tick me it are party monsters u might not see em for days n days.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like a right old mix that lad. E's n benzo's work well but why would you put ket in that mix you nutter. them androids are cracking though.


cause its a real drug not these kids rc's lmao ket gos great with pills and fuck me your right them androids are niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> And im supposed to put this in my soil? I appreciate the heads up but a little bit more info would really be appreciated like what the fuk am i supposed to do with it, spray it, dilute it at what ratio? what concentration? and wont this damage my beneficial microbes in the soil i mean its used to break down damaged roots and shit. Gotta be a safer way. But really just putting H202 isnt really helping much. Whilst i dont expect you to wipe my arse, a little bit more info wouldnt hurt guys, spent a fukin grand on this set up and well fuked off, spent a week thinking i had some fuking nute deficiency and now find its these little fuckers, got enough problems with lighting fucking up etc, kinda loosing my marbles right now, sorry if im sounding like a twat, but loosing it.


For a grand down on a setup you should have really done your homework properly and fitted bug mesh (pair of tights from Primark £2) to your intake don't you think? 



ginganuts said:


> I aint putting bleach in my soil in any form sorry mate, but gotta be a more natural organic way.


Bleach is a term referring to a chemical that removes colour, whitens or disinfects.

They put Chlorine in swimming pools and you pour Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) on wounds.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good luck fighting the thrips then man. I tried allsorts of neem based bollocks, pytherin mix sprays you name it. You have to break the breeding cycle, simple as. the adult thrips lay eggs in the soil the larvae eat the leaves and leave the silver trails. yeah the h202 isn't going to be good for your microbes but they can and will thrive again. as for the ratios, it's written on the bottle. i'll look tonight and take picture.


As a last resort i will use H202 Id appreciate you taking pics of ratios mate and and where and what kind of h202 i should use, really greatful. Im gunna try this pest off with pyrethrum, (3 different similar sounding chemicals) this is the one from plant extracts which is a natural insecticide. Supposed to work by spraying the leaves the first spray attracts the ones it doest kill first off, they come out of the soil, they are attracted to it for some reason, like flys on shit. The second spray kills the onse that it didnt kill first time round, thus breaking the breeding cycle. I dunno, i got this gnat off, which contains bacterium bacillus thuringiensis, which kills gnat larvae and prevents from breeding, supposadly, wonder if this bacterium will kill thrip larvae too?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> I aint putting bleach in my soil in any form sorry mate, but gotta be a more natural organic way.


im having a little look on the net and saw these.
http://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/Amblyseius.html 
http://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/Hypoaspis.html 

they are mites that feed on thripes. i havent read it all but its worth a look if you dont want to add the h202


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> For a grand down on a setup you should have really done your homework properly and fitted bug mesh (pair of tights from Primark £2) to your intake don't you think?
> 
> First thing i did mate, got some stockings from ebay for my intake, homework was done like a good boy i am.
> 
> ...


Isnt that to kill the shit and piss people do in swimming pools?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Isnt that to kill the shit and piss people do in swimming pools?


Yes, to "bleach" the water.

Chlorine in swimming pools, Sodium Hypochlorite in Domestos (NaCIO) and Hydrogen Peroxide for cleaning wounds (H2O2) are all examples of chemicals that "bleach".

You can gargle with Hydrogen Peroxide but you wouldn't want to do it with Domestos.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im having a little look on the net and saw these.
> http://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/Amblyseius.html
> http://ladybirdplantcare.co.uk/Hypoaspis.html
> 
> they are mites that feed on thripes. i havent read it all but its worth a look if you dont want to add the h202


Thanks mrt, appreciated. The hypoaspis mites seem best, but not sure how they will react to cannabis plants. Im a little sceptical about introducing 10,000 mites into my garden arghhhhhhhhhhh... my heads gunna fukin explode.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes, to "bleach" the water.
> 
> Chlorine in swimming pools, Sodium Hypochlorite in Domestos (NaCIO) and Hydrogen Peroxide for cleaning wounds (H2O2) are all examples of chemicals that "bleach".
> 
> You can gargle with Hydrogen Peroxide but you wouldn't want to do it with Domestos.


Im gunna find some willing dumb blonde and dunk her head into my soil, dont they dye there hair with that shit lmfao.. ive really lost the fukin plot now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> cause its a real drug not these kids rc's lmao ket gos great with pills and fuck me your right them androids are niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


lmao mention i want to try methylone and i'm a noob now lol. i like a small bump to get the legs bandy but the hole is deep n dark and not my friend lol


newuserlol said:


> just broke my hundred duck with nothing but 5/5, top 68% done that 6wks cause i opened the page and didnt list anything for 2wks, just need some fucking stock now hopefully should be this week but the two people who will tick me it are party monsters u might not see em for days n days.


grats man. i'm going to see the shish tomorrow man  weed beer brewing this weekend


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Thanks mrt, appreciated. The hypoaspis mites seem best, but not sure how they will react to cannabis plants. Im a little sceptical about introducing 10,000 mites into my garden arghhhhhhhhhhh... my heads gunna fukin explode.


from what i was reading one attacks the pupae and the other attacks the larvae. you'd probably need both, not 100% tho.
I'd go with the h202 or neem oil like others have suggested tho. i dont like the thought of adding more bugs into the mix. i had spring tails that were harmless to the plants, they might have even helped by eating mould but i didnt like them being in there lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao mention i want to try methylone and i'm a noob now lol. i like a small bump to get the legs bandy but the hole is deep n dark and not my friend lol
> 
> grats man. i'm going to see the shish tomorrow man  weed beer brewing this weekend


dont you worry bout em tho don? and i know your no fucking noob when drugs are concerned just suprised me your intrested in them kids drugs was all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> dont they dye there hair with that shit lmfao.


No they "Bleach" it with the Hydrogen Peroxide, then dye it.

It's all about tool for the job, if there are as many bleaching chemicals as I have spanners in my tool kit I don't go trying to take a 1/2" bolt out with a 5mm spanner now do I?


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they "Bleach" it with the Hydrogen Peroxide, then dye it.
> 
> It's all about tool for the job, if there are as many bleaching chemicals as I have spanners in my tool kit I don't go trying to take a 1/2" bolt out with a 5mm spanner now do I?


OK theres no need to be a fukin ponce about it lol peace bro


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> from what i was reading one attacks the pupae and the other attacks the larvae. you'd probably need both, not 100% tho.
> I'd go with the h202 or neem oil like others have suggested tho. i dont like the thought of adding more bugs into the mix. i had spring tails that were harmless to the plants, they might have even helped by eating mould but i didnt like them being in there lol


Appreciate everyone taking the time to be so helpful, will give some plus reps guys. Will go with the pest off spray first then h202 as last resort. Thanks g&t will await them pics..and in the meantime


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

Wtf why ginga you've asked and been told h2o2, by someone that says they've used allot of products. Your 2weeks Into flower and want them gone asap. You can't afford to keep spraying you might have to do it for a while your way.

You could brew a ewc tea or buy bennies to add to replace after you've used h2o2, 

I've heard pissing in the pots is the most organic method, depends how organic u want to get....

A thick layer of potatoes raw and sliced will work, it traps the baby's in the soil and prevents any more being laid.....time to get the peeler out son!!

Duck me anyone would think this was a thread on a weed farmers forum....


----------



## iiKode (Sep 18, 2013)

yaaass got a nice money makin plan going on been away from the thread for a few weeks, just ripping it up here in jokeland, never had so many texts in me life, all off 1 fairy hehe

shawn i took 2 blues last night, was absolutley fucked phone ran outa battery thats why it hung up matey, polished a bottle of whisky between 2 an 2 blues wtf, not hapening again, girl i was banging flipped on me, accusing me of using her blahblah, cant be arsed with that, specially when i offered her a good amount for some shit she was selling for me ffs woman.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

You was shagging it and getting her to run your gear.....and she thought you was using her......women eh!!


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Wtf why ginga you've asked and been told h2o2, by someone that says they've used allot of products. Your 2weeks Into flower and want them gone asap. You can't afford to keep spraying you might have to do it for a while your way.
> 
> You could brew a ewc tea or buy bennies to add to replace after you've used h2o2,
> 
> ...


Potatoes ey, well fuck me thanks for that wasnt hard was it, you southern cunts are all the same lol


----------



## iiKode (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> You was shagging it and getting her to run your gear.....and she thought you was using her......women eh!!


the thing was she was well payed for it so i dont see no problem with it, mind you she did pop a few blue ones, and turned into a completley different person + the 70cl bottle of black grouse we polished.

just to let you know she fuckin came like 5 times in one night, id see that as commission ontop of the cash yaknow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dont you worry bout em tho don? and i know your no fucking noob when drugs are concerned just suprised me your intrested in them kids drugs was all.


fella i've bigger things to worry about. and fyi i'm looking to make some cash fast. many fingers many pies man.


ginganuts said:


> Appreciate everyone taking the time to be so helpful, will give some plus reps guys. Will go with the pest off spray first then h202 as last resort. Thanks g&t will await them pics..and in the meantime


lmao lick my bullet ya ginger wheelspin. good luck


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Just as a point here, i am only on my second grow. Try to remember when you were here, theres enough to take in as it is. Talking to people like they know what you know when they know fuck all if you know what i mean . H202, brewing fukin tees, bennies wtf isnt that a hat? Its enough to give me the shits man.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fella i've bigger things to worry about. and fyi i'm looking to make some cash fast. many fingers many pies man.
> 
> lmao lick my bullet ya ginger wheelspin. good luck


i fucked up with the mkat, just before they where gonna ban it could have got a key for 2k once banned that went to 15k!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i fucked up with the mkat, just before they where gonna ban it could have got a key for 2k once banned that went to 15k!!!!


Billy was punting that @ £7000 a box.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Appreciate everyone taking the time to be so helpful, will give some plus reps guys. Will go with the pest off spray first then h202 as last resort. Thanks g&t will await them pics..and in the meantime


Also, if it helps, a lot of people on this site swear by Diatomaceous earth or whatever its called for killing bugs in the soil


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Just as a point here, i am only on my second grow. Try to remember when you were here, theres enough to take in as it is. Talking to people like they know what you know when they know fuck all if you know what i mean . H202, brewing fukin tees, bennies wtf isnt that a hat? Its enough to give me the shits man.



Get yer self off then lad......

https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Billy was punting that @ £7000 a box.


lol he offered it to me for £5k a box lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

hello .......someones pissed......fukin h2o2 like u bin told............MG the fairy is on her way with a beautiful rooted clone of psychosis, packaged with thought, should be there tmrw b4 1 my friend......My ACT is lookin bubbly and the exo, livers, psychosis amnesia haze (soma) and another will get it later, then ill be brewin some more, these EWC from bibizz are cool, the bag is warm from the bacterial action....living soil organics is where im heading....slowly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol he offered it to me for £5k a box lol


That says it all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Just as a point here, i am only on my second grow. Try to remember when you were here, theres enough to take in as it is. Talking to people like they know what you know when they know fuck all if you know what i mean . H202, brewing fukin tees, bennies wtf isnt that a hat? Its enough to give me the shits man.


as it's only your second go you should probably try being a bit more receptive to advice man. just a thought. when you start out it's all about reading and learning the basics, asking for pointers once you know the basics. read loads of advice then make your own mind up, a bit of trial and error will teach you a lot more than you think.


newuserlol said:


> i fucked up with the mkat, just before they where gonna ban it could have got a key for 2k once banned that went to 15k!!!!


i got fucked up on that mkat mixing it with other drugs really wasn't good for me. memory of a bout 3 seconds.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Billy was punting that @ £7000 a box.


RIP bill but the man was full of shit, spose your gonna tell me he sells real goldseal too lol 

im talking literally days before the ban was 2k a key online and totally legal.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> hello .......someones pissed......fukin h2o2 like u bin told............MG the fairy is on her way with a beautiful rooted clone of psychosis, packaged with thought, should be there tmrw b4 1 my friend......My ACT is lookin bubbly and the exo, livers, psychosis amnesia haze (soma) and another will get it later, then ill be brewin some more, these EWC from bibizz are cool, the bag is warm from the bacterial action....living soil organics is where im heading....slowly


is this your first grow with the soma amnesia mate? i'd love to try growing it but i dont like the prices lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> RIP bill but the man was full of shit, spose your gonna tell me he sells real goldseal too lol
> 
> im talking literally days before the ban was 2k a key online and totally legal.


He may well have been full of shit aye but I know what it is and it's big business round here, if I'd have had the cash and wanted to buy it the gear would have been on my doorstep the next day.

The boyf of a colleague was knocking out shit loads and he would have done the deal, you can't punt bunk when the man is doing babys fingers in front of you.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

DST said:


> WTF??? Shawney is IC3, who is actually someone else but yet is still married to Yorkie who is not what he appears to be...fuk me it's like a Soap Opera in here....


 For our more ''elderly '' patients .........[video=youtube_share;1rUxKq7w6ec]http://youtu.be/1rUxKq7w6ec[/video]

....will Ice run off into the sunset with Yorie ?...will Sambo suvive another night of drug cocktail endused maddness ? ..these questions , & more will be answered next time ,on the UK growers thread ..


----------



## iiKode (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Billy was punting that @ £7000 a box.


they love it up here aswell, might be something looking into.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Not pissed off whatsoever guys, its yorkshirman looking to be a twat at every opportunity. instead of being constructive, hes just being critical. I was just explaining in my last post im a newb at growing, but a BA Honours graduate nevertheless. Ive allready given several plus reps out and got more than enough info to keep me going which is much appreciated, as ive previously mentioned. i was just adding some sarcasm to my last post, easy fuck me like a bunch of fukin marys easily offended lol again i say


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

mkat is huge now, north mainly we got money well not me lol down south we can buy real drugs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

lol we'd guessed as much ya sandy cracked fucker


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Not pissed off whatsoever guys, its yorkshirman looking to be a twat at every opportunity. instead of being constructive, hes just being critical. I was just explaining in my last post im a newb at growing, but a BA Honours graduate nevertheless. Ive allready given several plus reps out and got more than enough info to keep me going which is much appreciated, as ive previously mentioned. i was just adding some sarcasm to my last post, easy fuck me like a bunch of fukin marys easily offended lol again i say


u wana last in the uk thread grow a thicker skin or fuck off........... this isnt the only thread on the site.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

All this because someone assumed i was piised off. I repeat assumed. Forums try to ask a little advice and twats wana be billy big bollocks behind their keyboards, id knock your fukin teeth down your throat and straight out your arse hole son, telling me to fuck off cunts lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

we have a winner!!!! fresh fish, fresh fish, fresh fish.


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

at gigna nuts I gotta higher degree than that pos but it still don't count for nuffin on here mate, y man was being helpful, try the noob section and fuk off with ur attitude it don't fit


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

iiKode said:


> just to let you know she fuckin came like 5 times in one night, id see that as commission ontop of the cash yaknow.


Gotta love the effects of drugs n drink on women eh!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> All this because someone assumed i was piised off. I repeat assumed. Forums try to ask a little advice and twats wana be billy big bollocks behind their keyboards, id knock your fukin teeth down your throat and straight out your arse hole son, telling me to fuck off cunts lmao


are these threats of violence whilst your behind a keyboard also lmfao 

i suggest another thread, threats of violence online are not the one, i suggest you find another thread bigman lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Not pissed off whatsoever guys, its yorkshirman looking to be a twat at every opportunity. instead of being constructive, hes just being critical. I was just explaining in my last post im a newb at growing, but a BA Honours graduate nevertheless. Ive allready given several plus reps out and got more than enough info to keep me going which is much appreciated, as ive previously mentioned. i was just adding some sarcasm to my last post, easy fuck me like a bunch of fukin marys easily offended lol again i say


I'm not looking to be a twat and I haven't criticised (maybe the tights thing), I was trying to explain the misunderstanding in laymans terms.

How did you manage to get a degree if you have this much trouble with "Bleach"?


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Fuck me riley u guys never heard of sarcasm, cant even wind u up,u a bunch of fukin noobs or what, or got your touunges so far up each others arses you cant see see daylight. Fuck me you say grow a thick skin, but change my attitude? so you can give it but not take it fuck me what a set of FUBAR pussys do we have here, this is great Britain lads get a fukin grip will yas.


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Off shoppin, bleach your arse


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> All this because someone assumed i was piised off. I repeat assumed. Forums try to ask a little advice and twats wana be billy big bollocks behind their keyboards, id knock your fukin teeth down your throat and straight out your arse hole son, telling me to fuck off cunts lmao


Duck me, is that what it looks like from this side of the fence....not cool me bredda!

Anyways everyone brings something to the group here mate, n the role of thread wanker / keyboard warrior is mine...your late son!!

P.s It dont matter if you knock my teeth out my arse, ya missus is there ready n waiting....trumpet anyone lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Fuck me riley u guys never heard of sarcasm, cant even wind u up,u a bunch of fukin noobs or what, or got your touunges so far up each others arses you cant see see daylight. Fuck me you say grow a thick skin, but change my attitude? so you can give it but not take it fuck me what a set of FUBAR pussys do we have here, this is great Britain lads get a fukin grip will yas.


Do we have to teach the BA Honours post graduate the definition of "Sarcasm" as well? (Se what I did there?).


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Off shoppin, bleach your arse


i hear Anal Bleaching is all the rage now !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Off shoppin.........


Boots have stopped selling it lad, terrorists try to make bombs out of it and shit.

Here'ya......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Care-Hydrogen-Peroxide-6-20-Vols-200ml-/161105120910?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_First_Aid_ET&hash=item25829d0e8e

.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Fuck me riley u guys never heard of sarcasm, cant even wind u up,u a bunch of fukin noobs or what, or got your touunges so far up each others arses you cant see see daylight. Fuck me you say grow a thick skin, but change my attitude? so you can give it but not take it fuck me what a set of FUBAR pussys do we have here, this is great Britain lads get a fukin grip will yas.


go shopping with mummy lil boy, maybe she will get you a cake or a few vals to calm you down, your not welcome in this thread anymore and yes i am the fucking boss lmfao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i hear Anal Bleaching is all the rage now !


Haha that's what he graduated with honours, anal blecher with honours, you can change the letters round all u like Larry


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2013)

afternnon gents!
well,, started main OP on pk yesterday,
new hood arrived and bulb on way, livers looking sexy as fuk, absolutely lush no signs of yellowing at all, but im well on top of it, they had calmag in veg and a shot at start of flower and have been on bosst all way thru flower so far, only been 2 weeks like,
erm..... oh yeh just had to order sum fucking yoyos, bollox things,
so seemsin main op after this run we will have 4 tents, 2 in flower and 1 in veg and 1 with clones,, i will get this cloning shit down, i know wer i went wrong so il deal with it later on, so perp is a defintate possiblity 4-5 weeks pull nice! only gun na do 15 plants in each tent tho, just dont know what size to get as the 200 are way to big for 15 id say, light dispersion and all that, yorkie would know better bowt that bollox,

fiinsihed of the bud candy and the big bud, and tbh for the price, its nothing special, the bubblegum smell has gone so we can just plod on,
the extra light has really helped, so running 3k over 24 plants, thats wikid man!
erm, oh yeh got gtaV yesterday, hadely played the bastard and it cozt me nrly 50 dab too

and the the fuk are you gigacunt,,, if u cant take a joke and are that tightly wound up,, fuk of to the irish thread, ther more your sorts,


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

plus we only got one space for a lemon lol and it filled lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

On a slightly diff note does clonex work or am I wasting my money's??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> On a slightly diff note does clonex work or am I wasting my money's??


it works, and its a fiver u tight arse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> plus we only got one space for a lemon lol and it filled lol



...................


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> plus we only got one space for a lemon lol and it filled lol


All day long baby, all day long!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it works, and its a fiver u tight arse.


I have a fiver to my name atm n clones ain't cloning in bubbler all have nubs but they refuse to root my options are, perlite, root riot plugs, or a bottle of clonex all 5 each lol ....dont know what to do....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I have a fiver to my name atm n clones ain't cloning in bubbler all have nubs but they refuse to root my options are, perlite, root riot plugs, or a bottle of clonex all 5 each lol ....dont know what to do....


jiffy plugs are 10p each, sort yer self out lad ffs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2013)

mate u need droot riots with clonex, ther the best of the cubes, a fiver to your name, wtf, mate u need to always have cash fro growing shit, i make myself afford it, go don public toilets and suk sum1 off, im sure u souldn earn a tenenr

sambo EMAIL.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate u need droot riots with clonex, ther the best of the cubes, a fiver to your name, wtf, mate u need to always have cash fro growing shit, i make myself afford it, go don public toilets and suk sum1 off, im sure u souldn earn a tenenr


He needs his clones to root IC3, not a rock! lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

So I'm off to some stand up comedy gig this evening with the missus in Leeds, 2 random guy's I remember seeing on the telly but forget the names.

3hrs for £10 each, she finds some deals the missus.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> jiffy plugs are 10p each, sort yer self out lad ffs.


Do they work, does the coco not stay to moist?? I norm use cloner with plain tap water this time I added bennies as per bottle instructions, I had white nubs after 2days......they been like that for 4 weeks.....I have new growth above ground but no roots.

So clonex n a few jiffys or rootit gel, here are my options...

http://www.letitgrow.co.uk/category/Propagation/Propagation+Media


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so seemsin main op after this run we will have 4 tents, 2 in flower and 1 in veg and 1 with clones,, i will get this cloning shit down, i know wer i went wrong so il deal with it later on, so perp is a defintate possiblity 4-5 weeks pull nice! only gun na do 15 plants in each tent tho, just dont know what size to get as the 200 are way to big for 15 id say, light dispersion and all that, yorkie would know better bowt that bollox,


200 what is too big for 15? What are you trying to do?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Do they work, does the coco not stay to moist?? I norm use cloner with plain tap water this time I added bennies as per bottle instructions, I had white nubs after 2days......they been like that for 4 weeks.....I have new growth above ground but no roots.
> 
> So clonex n a few jiffys or rootit gel, here are my options...
> 
> http://www.letitgrow.co.uk/category/Propagation/Propagation+Media


If yer skint Jiffys on there own mate, Just soak, squeeze and pop yer clone in.

Have you checked the PH of the bubbler?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If yer skint Jiffys on there own mate, Just soak, squeeze and pop yer clone in.
> 
> Have you checked the PH of the bubbler?


Yea it's 5,8 no swing. 

Norm I use ph 8 straight from tap, no ph adjustment and they root. I only ph this time as I made a very very week bloom n Ute solution to try to encourage the roots out.

I don't know if clonex will now stunt them further.

I have a mix off cuttings from veg n flower, (all lollipop trims have gone in, don't want to loose this plant)


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

If I get the clonex and 4 jiffys will I need a dome etc.....

Urrrrrrggghhhhh cloning shouldn't be this hard, I've done it in a cup off water ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

O I should add that the other pheno I took cuts from all rooted in same bubbler. But that plants wank, so been binned.

Mum is extremely happy n healthy!!!


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 18, 2013)

finally a fucking UK page, had enough of the yanks and their fucking gallons !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> If I get the clonex and 4 jiffys will I need a dome etc.....
> 
> Urrrrrrggghhhhh cloning shouldn't be this hard, I've done it in a cup off water ffs


if it aint broke man. take one extra and chuck in it a shot glass old skool.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Turkilton said:


> finally a fucking UK page, had enough of the yanks and their fucking gallons !



talk truth, never lie and remember we are one of the tightest threads there is. most no each other in real life in here.

welcome to the thread


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm on it Don, I got 4 in a shot glass, 4 in soil. About 100 in the cloner lol

It's So silly they have nubs!!!!

I only need 1 to root ffs!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> talk truth, never lie and remember we are one of the tightest threads there is. most no each other in real life in here.
> 
> welcome to the thread


are you still loved up or something? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> are you still loved up or something? lol


maybe ??? lolol u still got my num gisa bell if so


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> are you still loved up or something? lol


maybe ??? lolol u still got my num gisa bell if so or send yours again.


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

at mr t the soma amnesia haze is quality seed, takes 13 weeks but at 5 the nugs are more developed than the psycho, ive mainlined for 4, it looks like a quality strain if u got the time, nuffin on exo or psycho for yield by the looks, prolly get 6 off her wheras the 1 st psychos lookin more like 8 + and the exo more still


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

hows anyone getting on growing blue pit?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

i fucking dropped N snapped my fem clone cunt cunt cunt, shes a amazing smoke tho indi n a good yielder


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i was looking at getting a bag of plant magic from greens being as ive got to get the roof cube tent and the scrog screen from there.
> 
> my mate uses GHE and his always tastes better than mine even when he quick dries it. i thought it was just the difference between coco and clay pebbles.
> ok cheers mate ill have a look into that now
> ...


Or GWR some gnat off insect rwppelnen t add it to you r feed and it kills any unwantables in tour root system


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Morning boys we'll afternoon I drop pen 8 diaziz last night and played GTA till 5 am Lol harrrrrrrdcorrrrrre


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> If I get the clonex and 4 jiffys will I need a dome etc.....
> 
> Urrrrrrggghhhhh cloning shouldn't be this hard, I've done it in a cup off water ffs


Depends how many u do if its just a couple just chop 2 ltrs bottles in half and use the base to cover em ???? I've never used a bubbler but had 99% success Tate with jiffys


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

Just had a moment of madness I sprayed the oldest clones last night with some canna cure, growth above ground has dubbeld.

So they are alive and do want to grow. Leafs even reaching for light lol.

I though fuck it and gently scrapped the all of the nubs off of the oldest clones very gently, the stem is now bright green.

Hopefully this will encourage them to replace the nubs with real roots. I have left a few untouched in case this doesn't work..

Could it just be this is just a plant that hates being cloned..

All clones placed in 4 days ago now have nubs......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

View attachment 2826251

Duck this shit, I'm off....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Or GWR some gnat off insect rwppelnen t add it to you r feed and it kills any unwantables in tour root system


Have a word Shawny, we've enough with IC3's enigma machine.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

So I scrape all the nodes off and what do I find this........


 #*10* ItsGrowTime
gets some



Join Date: Nov 2006
Posts: 3,354










































Well hot damn. No matter how long you've been in this hobby, you'll still learn something new! My clones are saved!

The bumpy clone I put into a stand alone DWC sprouted NICE roots fast and is vegging happily. I took about 10 of the other bumpy clones and put them into a big glass of water with some beneficial bacteria and a tiny splash of veg nutes and sure enough the roots started popping out. 

Moral of the story is that large root bumps do act as roots until placed into a suitable growing environment. I think I did just have too much oxygen in my bubble cloner and that was holding the roots back. Less bubbles next time...and even if just big bumps, they will sprout into full roots quickly when transplanted. 

Thanks for the thoughts all.



Any thoughts as to what causes this indi don yorky dst nu rimmer and lurkers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> View attachment 2826251
> 
> Duck this shit, I'm off....


Get a clean scalpel and slice off those crusty dead ends mate, exposing fresh stem.

They may well bounce back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> So I scrape all the nodes off and what do I find this........
> 
> 
> #*10* ItsGrowTime
> ...



Never too much oxygen.

I've a home made fog cloner.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

That's what I thought, it can't be too much o2 because when he transplanted he would have put them into a media, taking them out of the water completely....

I'm FUCKING stumped, on this.

I have cut the ends and instead off being hollow as they were, the hole is filled by a white bit, I assume that's the carbs keeping them ridigd?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Twiddling my thumbs.....




They'll fly up soon though sat under this 600w.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

If I feed with the canna cure they grow above ground, so these nubs do not take in nutes, if this was the case they would have responded to the nutes in the res.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Twiddling my thumbs.....
> 
> View attachment 2826291
> View attachment 2826293
> ...


How big can you grow a plant in them size air pots, as there pruning roots??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I have cut the ends and instead off being hollow as they were, the hole is filled by a white bit, I assume that's the carbs keeping them ridigd?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pith

You're not reading those books I sent are you? 

Basics lad, come on! lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> How big can you grow a plant in them size air pots, as there pruning roots??


I don't know but I personally have kept a plant in a 1L soil airpot (same size as those in the picture) for about 11months.

I let it get shabby so it had to be binned but it could have been kept healthy for quite a long time.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> maybe ??? lolol u still got my num gisa bell if so or send yours again.


i just tried mate but it said the numbers not reconised. i emailed my mobile number but the battery is shit on that phone and i got to pop down the docs to pic up inhalers for the mrs. if i dont answer ill give you a ring back when i get home


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i just tried mate but it said the numbers not reconised. i emailed my mobile number but the battery is shit on that phone and i got to pop down the docs to pic up inhalers for the mrs. if i dont answer ill give you a ring back when i get home


i just tried ringing u now it say the mobile is unavailable???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i just tried mate but it said the numbers not reconised.





newuserlol said:


> i just tried ringing u now it say the mobile is unavailable???


........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ........


we got there in the end lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Have a word Shawny, we've enough with IC3's enigma machine.


I know I'm sorry man had 8 blueys lasst night feeling a bit dizzy still lmao typing is a struggle lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll take one off your hand yorkstar


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll slap a pic of my veg tent on in a bit looks a lit better with the clear out 

Now I got 4 veggeres under 400 mh should be fine I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> Just as a point here, i am only on my second grow. Try to remember when you were here, theres enough to take in as it is. Talking to people like they know what you know when they know fuck all if you know what i mean . H202, brewing fukin tees, bennies wtf isnt that a hat? Its enough to give me the shits man.


Keep it simple for a couple.of years just basic nutes in coco then when you've think you've masters it hit the soil organics and compost tea u still have a lot to learn before jumping in the deep end naaaaaaaaaa fuckin mean


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Keep it simple for a couple.of years just basic nutes in coco then when you've think you've masters it hit the soil organics and compost tea u still have a lot to learn before jumping in the deep end naaaaaaaaaa fuckin mean


fuck shawny he was telling us all hes gonna kick our heads in a few posts ago, blokes a mug and not welcome in the thread


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Just a thought has anyone notice considerable differences using air pots as my 2 biggest are in square Wilma pots and seem to be kicking ass on the air pots??? Mayenne I'm not watering enough like on a daily basis ?????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

Shawnybizzle, Mr Current Affairs.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just a thought has anyone notice considerable differences using air pots as my 2 biggest are in square Wilma pots and seem to be kicking ass on the air pots??? Mayenne I'm not watering enough like on a daily basis ?????


whatever but give that gigacunt advice again and you may find your self on the blacklist lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fuck shawny he was telling us all hes gonna kick our heads in a few posts ago, blokes a mug and not welcome in the thread


Alreet ya ginger feckin twiglet.piss smellim mothers fucker piss of ya CUNT !!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Is that better Rambo?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just a thought has anyone notice considerable differences using air pots as my 2 biggest are in square Wilma pots and seem to be kicking ass on the air pots??? Mayenne I'm not watering enough like on a daily basis ?????



Mahhooooooosive difference in using airpots if you grow right.

You've seen the size of those seedlings compared to the Exo clones.

I wish I'd have had a couple of 15L airpots for the SCROG rather than 15L standards all day long.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

wind ups , verbal arguments etc all gravy baby but threats of violence from behind a keyboard??? me im on 4ft 8'' weigh 30stone, got glasses and a clubfoot but theres some big boys in here who would kick many a people heads in if needed but we dont hide behind keyboards whilst doing/saying it....................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mahhooooooosive difference in using airpots if you grow right.
> 
> You've seen the size of those seedlings compared to the Exo clones.
> 
> I wish I'd have had a couple of 15L airpots for the SCROG rather than 15L standards all day long.


Yeh air pots are new to me so I could do with a good feeding regime for them I water them now I do in Wilma's just keep giving ur to em slowly till the slags have dripping fanny Lol would u say 2-3 ltrs a day in 20 ltrs? Or keep it how I am ??


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is that better Rambo?


ok ill only put you in the grey book for now lmao u aint been blacklisted yet lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Hahahaha Rambo I deleted the post I don't wanna offer help tondickheads who threaten the boys with complete bollocks trying to act the big lad behind his moniter the copper balled bastard lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh air pots are new to me so I could do with a good feeding regime for them I water them now I do in Wilma's just keep giving ur to em slowly till the slags have dripping fanny Lol would u say 2-3 ltrs a day in 20 ltrs? Or keep it how I am ??


Water till about 20% of what you've poured in comes out of the bottom and then stop.

Repeat when needed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeh that what I do yorkstar but I normally wait toll there pretty light to lift dya rekon water again when the top 2 inches is dry instead?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

20 percent run off blah blah fuck that, they just need watering more than normal pots.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mahhooooooosive difference in using airpots if you grow right.
> 
> You've seen the size of those seedlings compared to the Exo clones.
> 
> I wish I'd have had a couple of 15L airpots for the SCROG rather than 15L standards all day long.


I've got a few 6ltrs lmao you could join em together and make 12s???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that what I do yorkstar but I normally wait toll there pretty light to lift dya rekon water again when the top 2 inches is dry instead?


I can't really say on that, I judge it by eye and what the plant looks like.

Once in full swing they get watered every 2-3 days regardless cos they need it.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

i water my 20ltr airpots every day.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeh I know exactly what u mean I just thought air pots might be a diff in feeding schedual that's all so I'll keep to how I am tho seems to be all fam


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

Air pots dry out quicker,


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 18, 2013)

right ive got some seeds off seedsman, ive heard good and bad things about these people anyone here got a view ?

oh yeh ive got myself some beautiful NL auto


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Turkilton said:


> right ive got some seeds off seedsman, ive heard good and bad things about these people anyone here got a view ?
> 
> oh yeh ive got myself some beautiful NL auto


dunno bout autos i dont grow them but seedsman is good breeder.

all pics are seedsman power africa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

the blue dream mum  the emptied veg tent looking cleaner now


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> at mr t the soma amnesia haze is quality seed, takes 13 weeks but at 5 the nugs are more developed than the psycho, ive mainlined for 4, it looks like a quality strain if u got the time, nuffin on exo or psycho for yield by the looks, prolly get 6 off her wheras the 1 st psychos lookin more like 8 + and the exo more still


ill give that strain a miss then. 9 weeks is a killer lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

That's the gth seeds in sent you Rambo feckin lovely smoke mate


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno bout autos i dont grow them but seedsman is good breeder.
> 
> all pics are seedsman power africa


nice fucking plants !! i was just a bit worried cos a couple years back some people got royally fucked over by those guys in NL auto hopefully theyve pulled act together !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

Turkilton said:


> nice fucking plants !! i was just a bit worried cos a couple years back some people got royally fucked over by those guys in NL auto hopefully theyve pulled act together !


autos i do not like so carnt comment have never grown them but for cheap good genetics seedsman is your man.

i highly recommend his power africa,nemisis and northan soul


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

@New, nice chatting with ya earlier m8, glad you understood me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @New, nice chatting with ya earlier m8, glad you understood me lol


i have to tell some of you valley boys '' i do apologise but can u speak slowly cause i dont understand a fucking word lol''


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope the white crystalline DMT turns up I got big plans for it, wanna see ufo s and aliens this time, think ill do 200 ug for starters......


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i have to tell some of you valley boys '' i do apologise but can u speak slowly cause i dont understand a fucking word lol''


Lol, told u I'm no valley boy lol, had a bit o trouble understanding yer self , ya spoke so fekin fast lol , bbc 3 ,bloke just been nicked for growing .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> I hope the white crystalline DMT turns up I got big plans for it, wanna see ufo s and aliens this time, think ill do 200 ug for starters......


Lol I seen em years ago Indi, the experience has never left me .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

Trouble was , it was loaded in a J I was given whilst I was already smashed, & I wasn't expecting it ! CUNT of a brother in law !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> I hope the white crystalline DMT turns up I got big plans for it, wanna see ufo s and aliens this time, think ill do 200 ug for starters......


Get the 5meo DMT mate suppose to be better think I might have to sample some of these pyscodelics mushysfirst foe me though


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol I seen em years ago Indi, the experience has never left me .


I know this is most peoples idea of a nightmare experience but what happened Baz.......?


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> autos i do not like so carnt comment have never grown them but for cheap good genetics seedsman is your man.
> 
> i highly recommend his power africa,nemisis and northan soul



cheers for the heads up mate but im on a very small grow atm (wardrobe grow) so ill only have one plant at a time going and making sure its either a dwarf, low ryder or well you get what i mean


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

well i just feel asleep and almost missed me man dropping off 4oz of high grade on tick whoopsey lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

fuk me what a wanking day......setup done left other filter in room as backup......must say I was impressed with stuff....heres few pics...........


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me what a wanking day......setup done left other filter in room as backup......must say I was impressed with stuff....heres few pics...........View attachment 2826731View attachment 2826732View attachment 2826733View attachment 2826735View attachment 2826736View attachment 2826737View attachment 2826739View attachment 2826740View attachment 2826741View attachment 2826747View attachment 2826749


very nice mate, what u got for intake...passive or fan?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 18, 2013)

nice jmc very jealous!

@bizzle how far along is that BD mate looks very nice, more compact then i was expecting though, did she stretch allot??


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

just a hole in side of room pulls in nice.......its right nexr to window have window open all day.....dose the job...


indikat said:


> very nice mate, what u got for intake...passive or fan?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

thort rvk was quiert im pulling 1500m3 thru this and cant here a thing.....its mental.....lets just hope dose me proud n money well spent ay......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

just got to get one of those loft house tents now for veg room.....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2013)

indikat said:


> I know this is most peoples idea of a nightmare experience but what happened Baz.......?


Just quickly, coz I got to go sleep m8, my worst moment was trying to walk home down a long terraced street in Cardiff , I was with my bro in law (cunt), & I had to hold his hand because of what I saw & heard. I saw normal people in some houses & aliens in others, normal people walking down street & aliens walking down street , same in cars ect !, all mingling with normal looking people , the aliens ?, they looked like the "greys", but were black as tar ! Whilst I could see every thing else , it all looked normal, apart from the sky, it was getting dark & it looked like I was looking threw a telescope , I could see galexys & shit loads of planets ect !, it truly did me in to this day !, I know it may sound bollox , it does to me !, but that's what I saw , nn all.


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Just quickly, coz I got to go sleep m8, my worst moment was trying to walk home down a long terraced street in Cardiff , I was with my bro in law (cunt), & I had to hold his hand because of what I saw & heard. I saw normal people in some houses & aliens in others, normal people walking down street & aliens walking down street , same in cars ect !, all mingling with normal looking people , the aliens ?, they looked like the "greys", but were black as tar ! Whilst I could see every thing else , it all looked normal, apart from the sky, it was getting dark & it looked like I was looking threw a telescope , I could see galexys & shit loads of planets ect !, it truly did me in to this day !, I know it may sound bollox , it does to me !, but that's what I saw , nn all.


that's what I wanna see


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned from uk420 lol started off me saying I think the burka shouldn't be allowed to be worn in places such as airports...got onto me saying I know not all Muslims are extemists but think they should do more to go against the cunts who make their religion look bad rather than aload of noise about the edl when the edl haven't blown anyone up...some mug called it blowback for Iraq as if two wrongs make a right anyway wound me up so offered to meet him and next thing I'm banned. A few people are decent but far to many left wing dreamers who don't live in the real world. Load of people on there just think they are gonna bring world peace and everyone's so lovely. Cunts don't live in the real world mummy n daddy probably paid em for to go uni and now durring their gap year they wanna try bring peace before fucking of back to their posh village and telling people what a difference they made. Bunch of broke cunts.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Makes ya laugh they make more noise about me saying I'm a racist and thick..all I said was I don't agree with sharia law and think parts of islam needs updating. It's not a fucking racist to be again cutting hands and stoning women...bloody hope their kids are in a fucking terrorist attack and see how their attitude changes the do good cunts


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Banned from uk420 lol started off me saying I think the burka shouldn't be allowed to be worn in places such as airports...got onto me saying I know not all Muslims are extemists but think they should do more to go against the cunts who make their religion look bad rather than aload of noise about the edl when the edl haven't blown anyone up...some mug called it blowback for Iraq as if two wrongs make a right anyway wound me up so offered to meet him and next thing I'm banned. A few people are decent but far to many left wing dreamers who don't live in the real world. Load of people on there just think they are gonna bring world peace and everyone's so lovely. Cunts don't live in the real world mummy n daddy probably paid em for to go uni and now durring their gap year they wanna try bring peace before fucking of back to their posh village and telling people what a difference they made. Bunch of broke cunts.


it is fukin payback u cunt


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't agree with the stupid oil war but disrespectful to innocent people who have been killed..wouldn't be a problem if they went after our mps


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

What's everyone smoking?

Anyone here private renting by any chance? Just wonder what landlords ask for in terms of documents and will they all went refferences?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

fuking thread getting quierter by the days......................wake up u stoned fukin pissflap sniffers.............


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Evening fellas. Iv got eyes like cats arse holes. Been balls deep n gta 5 for the past 48 hours lol even forgot to water the bitches


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Is gta as good as the old ones? Thought the last one was shit. San Andreas was the best for me. Gonna wait for the new consoles though


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

got to do mine in morning cos fuking off to balkpool for few nighs......get some sand in me missis pissflaps lol.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

blackpool.........


imcjayt said:


> got to do mine in morning cos fuking off to balkpool for few nighs......get some sand in me missis pissflaps lol.......


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuking thread getting quierter by the days......................wake up u stoned fukin pissflap sniffers.............


Wish I was stoned and wish I had some pishflaps to sniff!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening fellas. Iv got eyes like cats arse holes. Been balls deep n gta 5 for the past 48 hours lol even forgot to water the bitches


mailed you


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

Are most of you cunts beating off to GTA 5?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

The Groke said:


> Wish I was stoned and wish I had some pishflaps to sniff!


i just got a ten bag nice stuff, and weights seem to be getting better llol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

looks nice.........did u see me new rig setup?...


newuserlol said:


> i just got a ten bag nice stuff, and weights seem to be getting better llol
> 
> View attachment 2826893


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looks nice.........did u see me new rig setup?...


yes mate it looks very nice geezer, gonna get some yield from that imc.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What's everyone smoking?
> 
> Anyone here private renting by any chance? Just wonder what landlords ask for in terms of documents and will they all went refferences?


Aye Aye ninja, I'm in a private renter and I went through a leasing agent, didn't ask for references but they wanted to see bank statements and do a credit check, CUNTS!!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just got a ten bag nice stuff, and weights seem to be getting better llol
> 
> View attachment 2826893


Looks sweet, better than all the wet shit fuckers are slinging up my way! lucky you!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

hope so mate......cnat wait to get that exo scrog on.......


newuserlol said:


> yes mate it looks very nice geezer, gonna get some yield from that imc.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

Just to lighten the mood a bit....

" My wifes a right fat bitch, she cleans the oven with a loaf of bread "


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

my missis keeps asking wen we gonna get marrid...I sed never lol......fuk that shit so she can have half me stuff money ect.........yer rite.........


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> my missis keeps asking wen we gonna get marrid...I sed never lol......fuk that shit so she can have half me stuff money ect.........yer rite.........


Fuck that shit!! that gig aint for me, I've got a kid already from a previous and I'm quite happy sticking it in most things that'll let me!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

lol fair play...


The Groke said:


> Fuck that shit!! that gig aint for me, I've got a kid already from a previous and I'm quite happy sticking it in most things that'll let me!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

@Imc,

Member that problem I was having, yellow leaves, too much water n nutes? well, I left my bitches alone and they've all come on leaps n bounds! cheers, kudos to you for the info


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

yer I had same probs with mine lad......just keep giving them waiter here n there not 2 much until they come on......few weeks soon be perking up .....


The Groke said:


> @Imc,
> 
> Member that problem I was having, yellow leaves, too much water n nutes? well, I left my bitches alone and they've all come on leaps n bounds! cheers, kudos to you for the info


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I had same probs with mine lad......just keep giving them waiter here n there not 2 much until they come on......few weeks soon be perking up .....


Just the last day they've started chucking out new lush green leaves like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

well your first little leafs will go yellow and die off anyways...its the new groth u need to keep ya eye on......but yer they will be happy with just water for now...suppose its like giving a baby a fuking full English brekky ...aint gonna like it (same as seedlings with nutes)


The Groke said:


> Just the last day they've started chucking out new lush green leaves like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well your first little leafs will go yellow and die off anyways...its the new groth u need to keep ya eye on......but yer they will be happy with just water for now...suppose its like giving a baby a fuking full English brekky ...aint gonna like it (same as seedlings with nutes)


Great analogy mate! although having seen some of the fat fucking babies round my way I wouldn't be to sure!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

mind u...tru that.....kids and wimmin the mag of them u see thesedays are fat.......


The Groke said:


> Great analogy mate! although having seen some of the fat fucking babies round my way I wouldn't be to sure!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mind u...tru that.....kids and wimmin the mag of them u see thesedays are fat.......


Aye, some of em take the eating for two myth a bit too serious....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 18, 2013)

no they just lazy fat fukers lol.....


The Groke said:


> Aye, some of em take the eating for two myth a bit too serious....


----------



## The Groke (Sep 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no they just lazy fat fukers lol.....


Put the fucking pies down luv and get of your fucking arse!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Well had 4g of hash left until me bro came round now its done a fuckim Houdini he's a wanker a fucking cunt so I've just microwaved 2g of bud and yano what its sound my duck fuuuuuujuck you so called brother fuck off and don't come back!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2013)

What's happenein bellends, ain't been on much been flat out working....home now and off for a couple days thank fuck, hopefully my wee plants that a guys been takin care off are good for clones, well see tomoro


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Alreet paddy Wacker alright mate is it you with the clones under your bed??


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2013)

Na m8 lol, I'd like to think I'm a bit more pro than that lol. My grows are halved with a m8, he's got a livers and exo in a place vegging so we can get clones for the main grow, he's lookin after them cos I been away workin a lot lately


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Na m8 lol, I'd like to think I'm a bit more pro than that lol. My grows are halved with a m8, he's got a livers and exo in a place vegging so we can get clones for the main grow, he's lookin after them cos I been away workin a lot lately


Lol oh sorry getting u mixed up mate I canna wait to get an exo pysco and livers then I'll be a happy man . Its just s1 said they had clones under there bed lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice tasty supper me thinks that cake tastes loads better at night time or Mayenne a day later rambo I take it all back bostin cake real good mate .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2013)

Well the sample if the bubba Is doin its trick or them blueys ur that cake lmao honestly Sambo that alive tastes sooooo much better that the other but I like me sweet at night


----------



## indikat (Sep 18, 2013)

its not even 6 am ...shhh..im mashed...just raided the emergency stash, crept down stairs fired the Cano to 210 and blasted the tangerine dream...niiiiice....looks like the thread has been decimated by gta...? any good....its the only game I ever played ...sorry gents but that shit bores me after a few months....thank god I didn't get that one as a habit would have fuked my growin


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> @New, nice chatting with ya earlier m8, glad you understood me lol


lucky you. i think he found it hard understanding my welsh accent lol


----------



## The Groke (Sep 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> its not even 6 am ...shhh..im mashed...just raided the emergency stash, crept down stairs fired the Cano to 210 and blasted the tangerine dream...niiiiice....looks like the thread has been decimated by gta...? any good....its the only game I ever played ...sorry gents but that shit bores me after a few months....thank god I didn't get that one as a habit would have fuked my growin


Mate, that shit bores me after a couple of minutes nowadays!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> lucky you. i think he found it hard understanding my welsh accent lol


Were abouts in Wales are Mr T ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


morning m8, didn't go to work today, up all night with chest pains, not heart attack , but hyatus hernia ! Ffs,


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Were abouts in Wales are Mr T ?


the valleys mate what about you?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> morning m8, didn't go to work today, up all night with chest pains, not heart attack , but hyatus hernia ! Ffs,


Not good, i was at work till 2am this morning taking 2600 cars off a boat lol, get yaself down the quacks n get dosed up lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> the valleys mate what about you?


I'm between Merthyr & pontypool m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not good, i was at work till 2am this morning taking 2600 cars off a boat lol, get yaself down the quacks n get dosed up lol


Hate going up Docs, he's fucking useless ! If it gets too bad I will go up hozi . Hope ya new job goes ok m8.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Hate going up Docs, he's fucking useless ! If it gets too bad I will go up hozi . Hope ya new job goes ok m8.


cheers mate, bk there for 2pm, another 3000 cars to do then get to play bumper cars with all the african export vehicles lol, then onto HGV tugs next week

Speak later all


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2013)

alright sae, be careful with the african vehicles, they are like russian dolls, never just one vehicle, it will be a car inside a van inside a rigid inside an artic lol.

might have some good news for you, i'lll mail you in a bit.

and yes gta 5 has already claimed more man hours than the titanic lol. nearly got enough to buy the medical marijuana coffeeshop by the boardwalk, keep dreaming.....


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm between Merthyr & pontypool m8.


fuck mate we aint far away from each other. merthyr is less than 10 miles from me. you must be just up the road.

would any of you who have GTA 5 recomend letting a 11 year old with anger issues play it? im saying no but he might twist the mrs arm while im not about


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck mate we aint far away from each other. merthyr is less than 10 miles from me. you must be just up the road.
> 
> would any of you who have GTA 5 recomend letting a 11 year old with anger issues play it? im saying no but he might twist the mrs arm while im not about


mmmm, suppose ultimately its up to you & yer mrs m8, my boy ,whose 20 in may ,has been playing them since he was knee high to a grasshopper, & hes a good lad.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

fucking tmobile can suck my dick 

Whats everyone upto


----------



## indikat (Sep 19, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck mate we aint far away from each other. merthyr is less than 10 miles from me. you must be just up the road.
> 
> would any of you who have GTA 5 recomend letting a 11 year old with anger issues play it? im saying no but he might twist the mrs arm while im not about


nofukinway.com its only gonna make shit worse


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> mmmm, suppose ultimately its up to you & yer mrs m8, my boy ,whose 20 in may ,has been playing them since he was knee high to a grasshopper, & hes a good lad.





indikat said:


> nofukinway.com its only gonna make shit worse


cheers lads. i dont want him playing it myself. i think with the way that he is, its best to not let him play that sort of game. i know this sound bad but i dont think games like that effect most people but if theres problems there from the start stuff like that doesnt help. i just got the get the mrs to listen now lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Got a new tent and fan filter kit off amazon normally buy from eBay and everything comes in discrete packages but today i gat 2 big boxes with WORLD OF HYROPONICS written on it also says ventilation system i will never buy from then again coz it ain't hard to be little discrete I'm paranoid as it is and things like this makes me even worse


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> Got a new tent and fan filter kit off amazon normally buy from eBay and everything comes in discrete packages but today i gat 2 big boxes with WORLD OF HYROPONICS written on it also says ventilation system i will never buy from then again coz it ain't hard to be little discrete I'm paranoid as it is and things like this makes me even worse


haha fuck that! i'd get paranoid as fuck and probably shut up shop. growing and smoking this stuff has to be one of the worst things for paranoia. ive noticed it with a few mate, if a cop pulls up out in the street they want to run and knock their grow lights off in a back room


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

fuck me thats stupid of them, id leave that on the feedback to let others know. Now your postman knows your at it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

Lmao I've done that middle of the night when the pork choppers over head chasing the joyriders.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> fuck me thats stupid of them, id leave that on the feedback to let others know. Now your postman knows your at it


yeah leave everyone else know whats going to happen if they order. ive had bags of coco come and the delivery man said these are heavy, whats in them? the nosy cunt as he is. another one was telling me my parcells making a noise. it was 5l bottles of nutes swishing round lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lmao I've done that middle of the night when the pork choppers over head chasing the joyriders.


choppers are different tho mate. i get paranoid when they come round. but when a car pulls up across the street, i dont usually worry too much. my mrs shit herself a few months back. 2 cop cars pulled up, 1 right infront of my car and another right behind. she thought they were boxing me in. and when they got out with the big evidence bags it just topped it off lmao. i know they wouldnt start a raid that way tho, they break the door down do the arresting and then they come for the stuff. they were just after a boy a few doors up who had been on the pinch


----------



## iiKode (Sep 19, 2013)

shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwn am needin to speak to ya this is madness mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

Evening cock sukkerz, how are we all? well ive just finished my 1st full week of college now, feel like a child again asking to go to toilet and shit lol, anyway i got just over an oz off my dinafem cheese when it was dried, shit is sellin fast at college they dafties dont have a clue about weed, even had a cpl stoners ask me what the cannabis cup was i almost slapped them fs call themselves tokers.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

haha gaza are you the oldman at the back of the class perving on the little'uns......glad to hear buisiness has picked up, xmas looking better?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> haha gaza are you the oldman at the back of the class perving on the little'uns......glad to hear buisiness has picked up, xmas looking better?


haha less of the old man shit im only 27, and unfortunately there is no girls in ma class it all guys dont think the women like carpentry much, yeah business is good just now, but not much of my own weed in so having to buy to sell, but im only paying £160 an oz and selling it at £10 per G


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

What cro is 160 an oz? Is there keys there or 9s?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What cro is 160 an oz? Is there keys there or 9s?


could u say that again in a way i might understand


----------



## DankySam (Sep 19, 2013)

how would you even know me?


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm paranoid at the best of times and I suppose the ones that ain't get caught lol,I never relished how heavy a grow tent is in the box I think I pulled a bollock lifting the fucker upstairs gonna set it up tommorrow then gonna run as many as I can fit in 2mX1.2mX1.2m hoping for at least 6


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I'm paranoid at the best of times and I suppose the ones that ain't get caught lol,I never relished how heavy a grow tent is in the box I think I pulled a bollock lifting the fucker upstairs gonna set it up tommorrow then gonna run as many as I can fit in 2mX1.2mX1.2m hoping for at least 6


its the ones that tell people that get caught. im one of the stupid ones that told way too many people. ive tried telling them that ive stopped now. you should piss 6. ive never got below 8 from a 1.2x1.2. a mate got 5 off some sativa things but they were just a big stalk type thing that didnt fill the tent. i'd recomend getting a scrog screen for the tent, its the best investment ive made so far. the corners are a bit shit quallity tho but i had my best ever yeild last grow and i had an empty pot in each wilma and i chopped at 7 weeks. heres a link for it http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Tents/Budbox-Grow-Tents/BudBox-XL-Grow-Tent-%2d-V2/
haha moving my 2.4x1.2x2m tent up the attic and getting it back down again done my back in. ive had to do that twice so far lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 19, 2013)

i know ive put these up a good few times but you can see the gaps in the net. it was well worth the 35 odd quid i payed for them  
i might get some exo to go in next time looking at these, trimming was easy as fuck lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Evnin... not bin bowt much blastin gta. Fuk me what a game.... graphics are mint and the cars drive cushty. Part from wen u have had a bong lol...... best game I bougt in long time

Shwny u got yer net bak o yet?? And ANSWER YOUR FUCKNG PHONE

MAIN OP TONIGHT. Mission.. week 6 tomoz... yip.yip


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol sorry mate. Was wondering what strain of weed isit your getting for 160? And how much would a kilo be?


----------



## indikat (Sep 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Evnin... not bin bowt much blastin gta. Fuk me what a game.... graphics are mint and the cars drive cushty. Part from wen u have had a bong lol...... best game I bougt in long time
> 
> Shwny u got yer net bak o yet?? And ANSWER YOUR FUCKNG PHONE
> 
> MAIN OP TONIGHT. Mission.. week 6 tomoz... yip.yip


I got my psycho on aerated compost tea...they fukin love it....practically free, good nugs for 6 weeks and smell is out there, when u choppin the psycho ice? mines down for 10 weeks but I dunno its gonna be good in 2


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol sorry mate. Was wondering what strain of weed isit your getting for 160? And how much would a kilo be?


Its just ICE mate but pretty decent, i cant get kilos of tht only a bar at a time max


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

i wonder what youll all move on too after the psycho buzz is about, some of you seem like long term growers (indi) is this your first time handling psycho etc


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lol sorry mate. Was wondering what strain of weed isit your getting for 160? And how much would a kilo be?


a kilo....if only it was so easy to buy drugs on the net!!!


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Why wouldn't it be if you had it? Lol. 

What is Ice? Not heard of it. 

tryna get a pic upload of what I got flowering at the minute. Not to happy with how they looking tbh but only a month to go so gonna have to ride it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> a kilo....if only it was so easy to buy drugs on the net!!!


you'd be surprised m8


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

There we go should work this time. Day 12 of flower. Early days but just think the bud sites are looking small.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Why wouldn't it be if you had it? Lol.
> 
> What is Ice? Not heard of it.
> 
> tryna get a pic upload of what I got flowering at the minute. Not to happy with how they looking tbh but only a month to go so gonna have to ride it.


here is ICE for u m8 --> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/royal-queen-seeds-ice/prod_2220.html


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

What's the smoke like on that? Bloody cheap 160s...your probably gonna tell me you live in Scotland or something lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> a kilo....if only it was so easy to buy drugs on the net!!!


you can buy any drug u have ever heard about and many that u haven't on the net.....silk road is the gaff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

my current stash


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> you can buy any drug u have ever heard about and many that u haven't on the net.....silk road is the gaff


exactly m8 u just need to know where to look and u can find whatever u want online


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> I got my psycho on aerated compost tea...they fukin love it....practically free, good nugs for 6 weeks and smell is out there, when u choppin the psycho ice? mines down for 10 weeks but I dunno its gonna be good in 2


 yeh physco are good at 8.5-9.5 weeks i find,, but thats me, i think mg runs it to 9.5 i cant rememebr,, im 3 weeks out, week 6 tomoz, if i dont put it bak a week due to thehot weather, im week 2.5 on the livers and bbc..


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Long shot but anyone got pics of their plants at 2weeks of flower? 

Glad I only got 4weeks left with this fast strain, gonna get the blue cheese under the 600w. Need to start improving my yields man last time I got 13. Seeing people hit 18 and I want some of that lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2013)

Evening all

One for you computer game nuts.....
[video=youtube;-5fiJ49-o_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5fiJ49-o_8#t=120[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

indikat said:


> you can buy any drug u have ever heard about and many that u haven't on the net.....silk road is the gaff


haha i missed out the wink lol i was hinting at SR...i couldnt even download tor let alone try and figure titcoins out......

the lad had his first fight that didnt go his way today, face is like a balloon!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Well boys I've had a not so fun day had a police chase lost em then made a a quick scoobie and the fooker caught me right near me house..... Missis came out coppers smelt weed rest is history grows gone fuckin wounded lads my hearts broken my bubba was 2weeks from harvest need a new op now and 1500 to get it I fuckin up and growin in a new house (((((

oh oh and they've got my phone so I'm fucked everyone delete your call lists my number and maybe ditch your phone can't be too careful I'm sorry lads they've taken my phone the mrs phone daughters phone boys birthday money takes the fuckin piss


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

wtf bizzle....your out quick though...i done something stupid while growing, they took the lott 3 days into dry, all hand trimmed....got 12months and missed the birth of my daughter.....nothing you can do now except get going again.....whats the plan??

p.s this was the xmas crop so i know how it feels when they take ya kids money!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> wtf bizzle....your out quick though...i done something stupid while growing, they took the lott 3 days into dry, all hand trimmed....got 12months and missed the birth of my daughter.....nothing you can do now except get going again.....whats the plan??
> 
> p.s this was the xmas crop so i know how it feels when they take ya kids money!!


I know mate I'm gutted gonna have to find a new house or build an underground rig I'm fucked mate absouloutly fucked mate god knows what I'm gonna do now ain't even got the money to start a new op yet out of work proper in shit street

i had eleven plants plus 9 outside


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

the only thing you can do is start selling 10/20 bags skimp like a mother fucker, just you, keep missus n kids as they were and provide and save up at the same time.

your going to have to ghetto grow it first run, but no were to grow. with xmas cumming up you need dough now.

do you still have all the connects from selling your gear? if so all you need now is something to sell.......like purple kush from canada at a decent price, ive heard its poss to get 4 oz for £500 on silk road.....im not sure though as i dont use it. if that is the case and you can get it for that and its decent.....you could dubble ya money. do this twice a week....8oz to shift per week.....

is any of this helping??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Gotta go court soon for driving offence then court for cultivation think after this I'm a give the thread a miss for a bit...it was all pot luck but fuckin bacon breath bastards I fuckin hate me they've left me with a timer wooooooopeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

oh n btw now aint the time to turn pussy and swear youll never touch drugs again.....kids need xmas prezzis!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeh think I'm a have to do one one me mates house he got the roon so a small fee should cover it he owes me enough already lol I still can't believe it's happend


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

why ditch the tread?? surley you must know enough people to get ya hands on some oz....move that shit man.....otherwise youll loose everything!!

do you have no seeds, nothing?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh believe when I got the cash I'm gettin rigged up mate bigger and better fuck the law fucke em


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

its the risks we take doing this man, theres real consequences to doing this!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> why ditch the tread?? surley you must know enough people to get ya hands on some oz....move that shit man.....otherwise youll loose everything!!
> 
> do you have no seeds, nothing?



Yeh eh they missed me seeds lmao dopey cunts lmao at least there's a silver lining


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

yea fuck the police etc etc but they like chasing baddies as much as baddies like being chased!!
......just keep ya mind on the goal.....reddies n fast....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

did they also miss the 1.2meter tent in your garage? if so you now have seeds and a tent, £100 for a 400w bang a couple out before xmas???


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

car chases, its all that GTA you been playing man......well someone had to say it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

It's the boot of the car and they've ceased the car I'm foooooooooooked proper


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

wots the missus saying....please dnt say you had txts proving your were shifting the weed.....if so then you are fucked.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

you also want to make sure they dont come back and try to take things under that proceeds of crime bollox (i dont know how you live)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

No I haven't mate I've got texts asking for weed but other that that I don't know mate I'm fucked proper fucked it's kind of sinking in now don't know what to do mate feel like shit


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 19, 2013)

right now you need to smoke a fat one, and spend some time with the fam, they just lost there shit n all...catch ya 2moz biz i gotta be up in 3 hours man!

spend some time with the missus mate!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 19, 2013)

Cheers lemon see ya later mate


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there a password on your phone? Know they can get into them but my boys been nicked and they couldn't have bothered cause he had bait texts. Wouldn't wanna grow in the same house have read online a few times they come back. You have the weed bagged up or baggies and scales in the house?


----------



## indikat (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bust Shawney, how did they smell weed outside ur house, was it from the outside plants, must have been a weird one getting chased by the cops for some traffic? violation and pullin up outside your house (!) and bustin u grow, bit unlucky there man....


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 19, 2013)

What cuts are for sale? Strains and prices please. Won't be needed till a few weeks but just tryin for get a good selection of strains as mums. Got some on the way already, blues and agent orange. Thanks.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What cuts are for sale? Strains and prices please. Won't be needed till a few weeks but just tryin for get a good selection of strains as mums. Got some on the way already, blues and agent orange. Thanks.


hahaha wtf are u hoping for? you'll get nothing but cheek if u come here asking like that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bloody hell Bizzle thats proper shit mate, feel for u man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2013)

Shhhiitt shawny, sorry to hear that mate. Bunch of cunts ain't they. Did they jus walk in your house?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2013)

@bizzle sorry to hear about ur shit with the old bill mate

out of interest though were there any e-mails in your inbox or anything from any of the members on here or anything? if so might be worth giving em a heads up


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Condolences Shawny , you got to be on yer fucking toes if you grow !, I never carry anything on my person, car is always clean , or v well stashed, delete all names , numbers ect, THINK !, laziness will get you caught ! Things will get better m8, hold on in there, you got plenty of grows in you yet !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your condolences no I never had weed on me I went to get a mcd's for the missis n kids coppers turned there lights on so I carried on lost me tucked behind a hedge then got cocky and thought if I make a run for it now they'll now see me and they did the scummy fuckers . I'm fucked no job no money no smoke ans me bubba Kushan awas nearly done 2weeks max  I wasn't at home when they trashed it so I haven't a clue what they got if any one has received a txt or anything off me phone calls post anything smash your phone up and river it I don't want my shit landing on anyone else sorry guys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

No dimmer no emails in my phone just a couple of txt off people think I'm lookin at prison mate either that or do a runner with no money which ain't a good plan they found 11 plants indoors and 9 outside which weren't gonna make it anyway I just need a flat to grow in now and 1500 to get the fucker up and running I'm in what we call shit street


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

They took me grinders roach books rizzlas me Sind birthday Money all my missis money all our phones me nutrients all me pots absouloutly everything I'm gutted lads I was crying last night when I first walked in me bedroom that's when it hit me hard !...... If the missis just went to mcd's herself I'd still be looking at my buds now arrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## indikat (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No dimmer no emails in my phone just a couple of txt off people think I'm lookin at prison mate either that or do a runner with no money which ain't a good plan they found 11 plants indoors and 9 outside which weren't gonna make it anyway I just need a flat to grow in now and 1500 to get the fucker up and running I'm in what we call shit street


Could be a slap on tha wrist mate u was only growin percy like u sed, remember that fukin pain in your back with your job u need cannabis too ease the pain.of layin floors...cant get on with anti-inflammatories cos of yer stomach...u know...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2013)

Out of interest mate why did they even pull you in the first place??? no tax/insurance on the motor or summat?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

you got previous shawn? if not you'll be fine, no jail. worst case plead social supply. could be a lot worse, you weren't fiddling the leccy, that's the fraud charge and those fuckers view that as worse than the plants. get a decent brief and chin up man. feel for ya but how daft can you be leading the bizzies to your fucking door?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @bizzle sorry to hear about ur shit with the old bill mate
> 
> out of interest though were there any e-mails in your inbox or anything from any of the members on here or anything? if so might be worth giving em a heads up



I cant ant give anyone a heads up they've got my fuckin phone the only way they'll now is when they come on here it's Rambo I'm worried about I was talking to him yesterday or the day before.bassically they now it's all personal and I don't deal ... The copper said it was the best small set up he's ever seen lmao. They had me right outside my house then the missis came out left the door wide open and then all the pigs are like we can smell weed we can smell weed.so after about 6 hr in cell he opens it ans said oh your been charged with cultivation of cannabis as well words can't describe how I feel right now but fuck it


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this Shawny, not sure what your previous is like, but from watching that guy in Hull get grabbed on the TV and getting a 2 year suspended, he had about 50plus plants and previous. As Indi said, get your thinking cap on, get a good lawyer, the courts are not going to send you away for 11 plants plus a few runts outside. Any judge that does would need his head seeing too......

And you need to stop the "if only's...." that's what drives you insane. I know, easier said than done, but keep busy, keep yer mind and body on the go. This is the time to get all those things done that have been sitting on the back burner (and I don't mean anything to do with growing). You just got to start doing positive things to get your mind right. Even if that's just mowing the lawn, or cleaning the house, or hoovering, or whatever.....

Take it easy, time will make this all better.

Peace, DST


shawnybizzle said:


> They took me grinders roach books rizzlas me Sind birthday Money all my missis money all our phones me nutrients all me pots absouloutly everything I'm gutted lads I was crying last night when I first walked in me bedroom that's when it hit me hard !...... If the missis just went to mcd's herself I'd still be looking at my buds now arrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

If anyone got sambo number tell him what's happend I what I said I don't wanna bring anyone into this I can't see it happening but I need stories strait n shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

done man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheers dst but I'm literally fucked I can't do the job I used to cuz me backs fucked. Just gonna get a flat a kit that out when I got some cash . Everything was going so smooth as well. And it's all my fault for driving the fucking car well the missis made me get her a mcd's u don't understand how much I wanna blame her but it's all my fault I'm a prick a big fat hairy smell prick


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2013)

But why did they pull you in the first place? has the car not got tax or insurance or summat???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> But why did they pull you in the first place? has the car not got tax or insurance or summat???



Im a two and overtook sum1 who was going about 10mph as soon as I made me move a cooper turned on to the street I panicked if I'd of just stopped the car would of got ceased and that's it but no I'm a dick head and it's cost me everything I'm just glad a parcel arrived this mornin to cheer me up


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> ]Im a two [/COLOR]and overtook sum1 who was going about 10mph as soon as I made me move a cooper turned on to the street I panicked if I'd of just stopped the car would of got ceased and that's it but no I'm a dick head and it's cost me everything I'm just glad a parcel arrived this mornin to cheer me up


i'm a two?


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 20, 2013)

fuuucking hell mate ! i hope everything goes as well as it can, what exactly are the laws regarding it here ? i thought it was a grey area as they cant prove how much actual bud is being grown (unless they catch you in budding stage) ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> i'm a two?



Im a twat lo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

like DST said, no point beating yourself up lad. get on some positive things. you're not going to jail. it's a set back aye but you'll live n learn and be more careful in future. bit of community blowback and you'll be bound over a bit. my advice would be to not get on it til that's over. if they catch you when your bound over you'll do a stint. one thing the beaks hate is having their nose rubbed in it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

One was nearly done 2 weeks max and about 4 others in mid flower 4 in veg what u reckon mate just a caution or am I lookin at a sent ace???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

txts on the blower from folks asking, you can't really deny the supply. but your not commercial by a long way. you'll likely get social supply and cultivation. caution, fine and or community blowback. possible tag but i'd doubt it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> One was nearly done 2 weeks max and about 4 others in mid flower 4 in veg what u reckon mate just a caution or am I lookin at a sent ace???


U got a record mate? If so what's on it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheers for that don lifted spirits mate I hope I don't get anything serious man. @badger I have no previous at all first time in trouble with the law mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

you'll get a slap on the wrist then m8 ur safe, just make sure to be more careful nxt time, and make sure u delete txts and call history everytime u chatting to anyone about business on the blower from now on dont wanna fuck urself but its worse if others get involved thru no fault of their own.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 20, 2013)

@Shawnybizzle, sorry to hear about your strife man, like others have said, time to be positive and not play the blame game. Keep your chin up and you'll be back on your feet soon enough.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> you'll get a slap on the wrist then m8 ur safe, just make sure to be more careful nxt time, and make sure u delete txts and call history everytime u chatting to anyone about business on the blower from now on dont wanna fuck urself but its worse if others get involved thru no fault of their own.



Thats what im worried about mate I don't wanna bring anyone else in to this matter but myself I just hope there's no problems my phones fully locked up but I know they'll get it. I think the main concerntration is gonna be me so I hope they don't read into it too much god I'm fucked man fuckin fucked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dunt matter if the texts are deleted lol..no such thing aa gone.. 

Shawn inbox.me another number mate

Oh ye phones still on btw
Fukin told ya.to get that count down ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Dunt matter if the texts are deleted lol..no such thing aa gone..


txts are not hard drives mate, delete the history and it's as good as done.

They're not going to get a warrant for his phone company over this.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shawny I hope you deleted that txt convo about the blues?
> 
> It had my address and you talking about nutrient charts and big plants in little pots.



I think I did yeah I delete most texts but my heads such a mess right now I don't know what I've done or haven't done I'm always burning receipts n shit and deleting txts but hopefully they focus on the main op I had and that's all I hope


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

Divvy's obviously didn't take his computer, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

U trippin??? Lol mate this u are wromg about..xops can grt each and every tecy ever semt by the phone. I mean EVER.. unlike me u aint ever been on a conspiricy charge so belive me.every call
.every text..the lot easily getable.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 20, 2013)

Cop on horse says to little girl on bike, "Did Santa get you that?" "Yes," replies the little girl. "Well tell him to put a reflector light on it next year!" and fines her £5. The little girl looks up at the cop and says, "Nice horse you've got there, did Santa bring you that?" The cop chuckles and replies, "He sure did!" "Well," says the little girl, "Next year tell Santa that the cock goes under the horse, not on top of it!"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Dunt matter if the texts are deleted lol..no such thing aa gone..
> 
> Shawn inbox.me another number mate
> 
> ...



Inbox me me yours I can't put me mates number on here then I'll miss call


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad I stopped messaging on skype... amd btw ir skype chats are on ya phone too mate..


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 20, 2013)

shawny sorry to hear that mate. deleting text dont do shit tho lads. my mate got caught and they got the last 12 month text backdated off his mobile network supplier. never text anything especially if the contracts in your name. he got 18 months but got out in less than 9 with tag. he had texts on about kilos at a time too so i doubt very much you'll go down for a few plants


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Divvy's obviously didn't take his computer, lol.



Yep eh they got my lippy phone mrs phone daughters phone sons birthday money the poor little lad he's gutted bless him been saving it for 2 weeks I'm on a I pad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> U trippin??? Lol mate this u are wromg about..xops can grt each and every tecy ever semt by the phone. I mean EVER.. unlike me u aint ever been on a conspiricy charge so belive me.every call
> .every text..the lot easily getable.


1) If you type in English I might understand what you are saying.

2) You know fuck all about any criminal charges/convictions I may/may not have had in the past. Needless to say these days all my convictions are classed as spent, I don't have to declare any of it and a CRB will come back clean.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

sounds like you lot need to be ditching your sims pronto


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yep eh they got my lippy phone mrs phone daughters phone sons birthday money the poor little lad he's gutted bless him been saving it for 2 weeks I'm on a I pad


Eh? Did they take your computer?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

im hoping u delete all ur old emails shawny?? had a cpl addresses for me so dont wanna compromise myself or my mate if anything was left on ur laptop let us know so i can clean my shit up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eh? Did they take your computer?



Yes me lap top


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes me lap top


Start cleaning shit out of your accounts while you're on the pad then.....


----------



## The Groke (Sep 20, 2013)

The laws got a right hardon for anything to do with digital communications, it's the reason there's no such thing as analogue any longer, it's much easier to trace. If they want to access your phones and laptop to look at old data, they will or you have to at least assume they will. The thing with information is, it can NEVER be destroyed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

The Groke said:


> The laws got a right hardon for anything to do with digital communications, it's the reason there's no such thing as analogue any longer, it's much easier to trace. If they want to access your phones and laptop to look at old data, they will or you have to at least assume they will. The thing with information is, it can NEVER be destroyed.


I do know this but they only look so hard for certain things.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I do know this but they only look so hard for certain things.


I think in this case you're probably right but the safest course would be to assume otherwise.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2013)

The poor lad had 9 plants, and not all in flower, it's hardly fukkin Scarface material is it. I got busted in the UK with a grow op in the 90's, my lawyer said if I hadn't had previous all charges would have been dropped (the positive thing being my clones/plant were not under the light yet and at my mates!) so they just got some finished product (oz or so). I got 175 quid fine in the end and a letter from the Police saying I could come to the station and collect all my grow stuff, lmfao (like I did that!!!). I was being interviewed telling them of my plans to supply the restraunts in Glasgow with Fresh Corriander I was sitting in the living room and they were playing my answering machine back (the old school ones with a tape) They went through the whole thing with some of my spazzy mates phoning up trying to speak in code and sounding totally jailbait, but they didn't do shit. They were just glad of the collar and the fukkin overtime!!!
I personally think worse case is slap on the wrist and a fine/comm service or whatever they give you these days.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

here's an idea. why don't we all start deleting everything straight after you've done what you need the info for. If you've posted something to someone scrap the addy when your done. don't keep emails with names n addresses in etc I know to a lot of you this is shit you do anyway but we should all be doing it. sooner or later someone will slip up and it could be a number of us that get the big red love tap.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

the tsrange thing is, they havent let the lad a seizure record fro anything they have taken PLUS they have charged him already with cult and disc driving and fts,, and given him court date, i they wer going to take shit further they would have him on bail to go bak.

i say get on to the sols and get him to get your shit bak, unless ther going for proceeds of crime witch i doubt, they have no reason or legal right to keep his phone and stuff, its all legit and not reported and pinched, so again no reason to keep or have it,

i delete all my shit, wen i have a address i use it and then ask for it again if i need it,
but like we said don if they have a real hardon for ya, deleting doesent mean dik sqwat, it just makes em take a lil longer t get said information. i can wipe my phone remotely from my pc, but it dont mean nothing, bollox, but meh!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeh I've cleanse all shit on the net and what not so I'm sorry lads but do the same anyone who's had contact with me ditch you shit pronto. I still can't believe what's happend I panicked and didn't think strait Ffs now I've out me family and god knows who else in jeopardy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've cleanse all shit on the net and what not so I'm sorry lads but do the same anyone who's had contact with me ditch you shit pronto. I still can't believe what's happend I panicked and didn't think strait Ffs now I've out me family and god knows who else in jeopardy


 the thing is mate, u rnot a criminal, sop u dont have the thought process of one, unlike me,, i am a criminal, *semi retired) so its like, ahh fuk it, wat will be will be, not like ive got owt worth owt here anwyays, think of it like this m8, imagine if was 10 days ago Before you binnned all them extras!>+? the plant count would have had you worried then

just sit bak take a breath and let it run its course, fuk all else u can do, just get the missus on the sols to get that shit bak, coz legaly unless tehr charging u with summert else they have absolutely no right to keep it,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheers man as soon as she back I'm a phone him and get this sorted its wrong ,an fuckin fuckin wrong even the daughters phone she's 12 Ffs and sons birthday money £100 bless him he was well proud of it it's the kids and missis I feel worst for its a bastard . I just hope it brings no fucker else into it and it's just me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers man as soon as she back I'm a phone him and get this sorted its wrong ,an fuckin fuckin wrong even the daughters phone she's 12 Ffs and sons birthday money £100 bless him he was well proud of it it's the kids and missis I feel worst for its a bastard . I just hope it brings no fucker else into it and it's just me


 i know mate the kids shit is harsh, but they have been told so many times this is my daughters and whatnot they just dont belive it now,,,
on a better not my yoyos and reflector tunred up and my new 250 sonT be adding that today so sum graft in order

now gunna go kill sm cops on gta, i sujjest u do the same!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

If you were all legit in car Shawny, why the fuck did you panick ? Even if u were driving bent , it would have been better to just stop & take rap for it, & why did you're gaff smell ? FILTERS, FILTERS , FILTERS !.remember for next time m8,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mate the kids shit is harsh, but they have been told so many times this is my daughters and whatnot they just dont belive it now,,,
> on a better not my yoyos and reflector tunred up and my new 250 sonT be adding that today so sum graft in order
> 
> now gunna go kill sm cops on gta, i sujjest u do the same!


Yeh good idea mate think I might do that kill as many pig bastards as I can naaaaa mean lol well at least it's alright for sum lol u wanna see my wrists where I got cuffed there bleeding mate and all swelled up one fat cunt punched me in my face my 2 year old could do better the fat pussy bacon smelling cunt


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers for that don lifted spirits mate I hope I don't get anything serious man. @badger I have no previous at all first time in trouble with the law mate


You will be laughing then mate. I'd be surprised if they even gave u cs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> If you were all legit in car Shawny, why the fuck did you panick ? Even if u were driving bent , it would have been better to just stop & take rap for it, & why did you're gaff smell ? FILTERS, FILTERS , FILTERS !.remember for next time m8,



Im im not legit that's why I panicked I'm a nob head mate the thing is the house doesn't smell of weed so god knows where they got that from 7 coppers and 2 in a riot van hahahahahahaha ima beeeaaaassst lmao took 3 of em down me self the pussy hole bastards lmao just glad I never had a weapon otherwise I think they'd of been a massacre on me drive lol the fuckin wankers


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> here's an idea. why don't we all start deleting everything straight after you've done what you need the info for. If you've posted something to someone scrap the addy when your done. don't keep emails with names n addresses in etc I know to a lot of you this is shit you do anyway but we should all be doing it. sooner or later someone will slip up and it could be a number of us that get the big red love tap.


Pre schooling gangsters lol I like it


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

And hello u backwards- sister humping spawns of the dark lord


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Where's all the love? Come on dont be shy !! Ya mothers ain't !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

some fucker has to mad dog. it's assumed if i send owt you delete the correspondence. likewise in reverse. mind you, that said it wasn't so long back i had a major balls up with the post. i got away with it but only just. just trying to keep all of us out the nick. when you think about it most of us are linked through one person on here or two if owt happens and one link fucks up it's sweating time.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Indeed! Paranoia is our friend!


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

If in doubt 
punch it in the snout !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

I always delete stuff but when your in a rush sometimes thing slip tbh there on to me lads ice if u can give sambo that number please so I can talk to hi and shit and get Kobe to ring me on skype please


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

shawn i wasnt having a dig at ya man, everyone makes mistakes, that's life, shit happens


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Even on Simpson got caught in the end lol- no guarantees in life other then the big farewell


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Oj simpson* lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 20, 2013)

The Groke said:


> The laws got a right hardon for anything to do with digital communications, it's the reason there's no such thing as analogue any longer, it's much easier to trace. If they want to access your phones and laptop to look at old data, they will or you have to at least assume they will. The thing with information is, it can NEVER be destroyed.


i heared the best way to do it without leaving a trail is to both have access to the same email address and just save the messages into the draft box. that way nothings sent to anyone. not sure who told me or what film i saw it on but it makes sence lol


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr t- is that mr t pic u? Lol if not y not?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 20, 2013)

Right I best be off anyways - laters all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Well mrs got back she did good bless her didn't tell em fuck all she's a gooden.and no phones but got me sons birthday money back so I'm happy with that missis got her money back so it's all on me n her how got bail till next Friday so well see what happens ahhh well skim a fatty up fuck the law I've just received a nice smoke so fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck you police fuuuuuuuccccck you ya kiddy fiddling wankers who can't throw a punch for shit hahahahahahaha I'm still smokin


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 20, 2013)

mad dog bark said:


> Mr t- is that mr t pic u? Lol if not y not?


hahaha no mate. i just seen it and thought it looked funny. i cant put pics of myself on here before the water shed lol

hows things mate? i havent seen you on here for ages


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 20, 2013)

ive given up smoking but i lost my charger for my vape. ive been looking for it for fucking ages. stressed to fuck and back but finally found it. then i realised i didnt have anything dry to put in it! i might be microwaving some when the lights come on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well mrs got back she did good bless her didn't tell em fuck all she's a gooden.and no phones but got me sons birthday money back so I'm happy with that missis got her money back so it's all on me n her how got bail till next Friday so well see what happens ahhh well skim a fatty up fuck the law I've just received a nice smoke so fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck you police fuuuuuuuccccck you ya kiddy fiddling wankers who can't throw a punch for shit hahahahahahaha I'm still smokin


Fuck me they didn't even keep the cash on "proceeds of crime"? lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

they cant just keep the cash if ther going for preoceeds of crime, they have to go to the crown court and get u found guilty of watever ther trying then take everything, no shit my pal got hit with proceeds and they took everything down to his last lightbulb,, not gor light i mean household bulb, carpets, the fucking lot,

madness, u just need to get them phones and computer bak, how is it in anyways related to growing is beyond me,but if they aint left u a receipt then they have absolutly no right to keep it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> , u just need to get them phones and computer bak, how is it in anyways related to growing is beyond me,but if they aint left u a receipt then they have absolutly no right to keep it


On the flip side to that if he hasn't got a receipt he can't prove what they took.

I've lost shit to coppers like that.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

ahhhh just got bak from blackpool........did u miss me.....corse ya did.......was on beach n thort of u guys lol.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm gonna phone the sol now to see what the crack is with me phones and lappy


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

couple more pics for ya..........few more pics for ya to sqint at.....missis shit her pants on pepsi max


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

He said there's a receipt somewhere for the phones but not the lappy so gotta meet him on Monday and he's gonna run me through it all as I'm a noob when it comes to law this is my first real offence but the sol is a sound bloke he Jamaican so he knows the crack he's a gooden I just hope ally's sweet


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

girls filled me room now dang......need to get them flipped.....cad a bit of a cal/mag prob of few leafs but gave them a good dose, exo coming on......and me clones I exp with still perked up just waiting to see if I get roots or not......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

Dead celebrity birthday party tonight. Going as Osama bin lid. Get ups a crease! Latex fake skin turban camo jacket the lot. Missus said buying flashbangs was too much  bought Mandy instead


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

well that's fuked me off bloke in shop was ment to of orderd nother son-t green for today and the fuka forgot....cant get till tue now......wanted to flip me girls 2nite.......


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 20, 2013)

Thumbs up for a plant! 



My little Green Poison auto....fucking 2oz and a q in total!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dead celebrity birthday party tonight. Going as Osama bin lid. Get ups a crease! Latex fake skin turban camo jacket the lot. Missus said buying flashbangs was too much  bought Mandy instead


Lol good choice m8, have a good night.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

u dont need recipt, just the box will do,, have had to get shit bak from police before :


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> girls filled me room now dang......need to get them flipped.....cad a bit of a cal/mag prob of few leafs but gave them a good dose, exo coming on......and me clones I exp with still perked up just waiting to see if I get roots or not......View attachment 2828756View attachment 2828757


Nice one imc, hope u enjoyed Blackpool , I can't do rides at my age, & things wobble too much ! Lol


----------



## iiKode (Sep 20, 2013)

fuck sake, am not a happy chappy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 20, 2013)

iiKode said:


> fuck sake, am not a happy chappy


fukoff kode u got about 1 plant under 1w of cfl ur hardley the cockey watchman are ya!?
lolz if anything mate rest assured they wont be after you, but on the otherhand WAT THE FUK U SENDING TEXTS CLEARLY STATING WHAT U WANT! u tool

fuk me imc your room is so like mine its not even funny, accept mine was profeesionaly done, and not got hideous wallpaper, lmao

adding my 250 SONT tonight,, should see a real benefit,

so i have a 400 phillips sonT never used if anyone needs one at some point.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff kode u got about 1 plant under 1w of cfl ur hardley the cockey watchman are ya!?
> lolz if anything mate rest assured they wont be after you, but on the otherhand WAT THE FUK U SENDING TEXTS CLEARLY STATING WHAT U WANT! u tool
> 
> fuk me imc your room is so like mine its not even funny, accept mine was profeesionaly done, and not got hideous wallpaper, lmao
> ...


"Cockney Watchman" LMFAO Ice !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Where's New, has he gone to ground ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Where's New, has he gone to ground ?


i'd like to know that too. some one phone him, im too scared lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i'd like to know that too. some one phone him, im too scared lol


I think he's just busy m8


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Unless Shawny had a map to his house when he was pulled ? Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

lol your room WAS prof done........mine IS prof done......lol.......just lolly poped them ready for flip fuk me took loads of shit of bottoms.....and bollox about wallpaper.....u kno sommert im gonna re paper just for u ice man....so no more complaints......ha ha ha......


IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff kode u got about 1 plant under 1w of cfl ur hardley the cockey watchman are ya!?
> lolz if anything mate rest assured they wont be after you, but on the otherhand WAT THE FUK U SENDING TEXTS CLEARLY STATING WHAT U WANT! u tool
> 
> fuk me imc your room is so like mine its not even funny, accept mine was profeesionaly done, and not got hideous wallpaper, lmao
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

shall I phone him lol.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

droped him a txt lol


imcjayt said:


> shall I phone him lol.....


----------



## indikat (Sep 20, 2013)

evening all whats everyone on tonite, I got a bottle of wine and 2 spuds in the oven, bit o smoke goin but im fuked for tolerance so not getting to stoned these days, lookin forward to some pure white dmt tomorrow, spoke to Sambo earlier hes good.....shawnys little maccy D trip has cost a few people a few quid...but that's life


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

ah I dunno whats happened to bizzle only got bk of holiday earlier.....


indikat said:


> evening all whats everyone on tonite, I got a bottle of wine and 2 spuds in the oven, bit o smoke goin but im fuked for tolerance so not getting to stoned these days, lookin forward to some pure white dmt tomorrow, spoke to Sambo earlier hes good.....shawnys little maccy D trip has cost a few people a few quid...but that's life


----------



## indikat (Sep 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah I dunno whats happened to bizzle only got bk of holiday earlier.....


got busted and fought the pigs by tha sound, told you junk food was no good


----------



## indikat (Sep 20, 2013)

not only that but Don has turned into bin laden ffs, u go to blackpool and miss the action...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

dangggggggg......just read back.......gutted for u bizzle..................and enjoyed the brake in blackpool no kids ect.......lol


indikat said:


> not only that but Don has turned into bin laden ffs, u go to blackpool and miss the action...


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> not only that but Don has turned into bin laden ffs, u go to blackpool and miss the action...


Hahaha, what's the world coming to !, I'm out of weed, cakes & all things drug wise !, sat by letter box waiting for posty in morning .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Your not right there indi defo cost me a few quid looks like im knocking it on the head now


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

lol missis was more botherd bout plants.....will they b ok....what if lights have gone off....what if house has burned down or we been raided ect........


----------



## indikat (Sep 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Hahaha, what's the world coming to !, I'm out of weed, cakes & all things drug wise !, sat by letter box waiting for posty in morning .


what u got commin mate


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

seriously am gutted for u lad......


shawnybizzle said:


> Your not right there indi defo cost me a few quid looks like im knocking it on the head now


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

but as a few ppl have sed bizzle keep positive.....get this shit out the way....lay low for a bit move house ect......then start again slowly......im shure if u stik round on ere few ppl got a few bits n bobs lyting around to help......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

looking forward to some nice Soft black & zero zero tomorrow will be a nice change after only weed for the last 2 weeks, not that in complaining got some nice funky fruity shit just now as well as my own dinafem cheese.
imc glad 2 hear u had a good holiday m8 wish it was me but cant afford one this year so just need to make do with a 4 day trip to the dam in november for a certain event (was paid for me  )
bizzle give it 6 month maybe a year get urself moved to a new gaff and get ur shit set up again, either that or rent a small studio flat and grow there keep it under the radar tho and no dodgy McD runs


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

indikat said:


> what u got commin mate


Tutti & indeed, Fruity ! Off our mutual friend , hope you're nice & mellow now mate, sorry for the lagg .


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 20, 2013)

i just feel sorry for bizzell the only twat he had to tell was me, and im about as consoling as a brick wrapped in crack.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks jay man I just hope this happens to no one else I feel like ive hadme heart ripped out cant believe it man I was only 2 weeks from choppin the bubba now ive no job no weed im fucked man but just gotta try n stay positive and keep ke chin up need a a fake id and a flat me thinks I cant just stop I just cajt


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

ah man only went for few nights bit of a brake from kids...but yer was good enjoyed it......


Garybhoy11 said:


> looking forward to some nice Soft black & zero zero tomorrow will be a nice change after only weed for the last 2 weeks, not that in complaining got some nice funky fruity shit just now as well as my own dinafem cheese.
> imc glad 2 hear u had a good holiday m8 wish it was me but cant afford one this year so just need to make do with a 4 day trip to the dam in november for a certain event (was paid for me  )
> bizzle give it 6 month maybe a year get urself moved to a new gaff and get ur shit set up again, either that or rent a small studio flat and grow there keep it under the radar tho and no dodgy McD runs


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

will my plants be ok sitting at 25 to 27c?......was thinking bout lowering these hoods a bit.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> will my plants be ok sitting at 25 to 27c?......was thinking bout lowering these hoods a bit.....


they will be fine mate, mine have been up at 30c+ all week and my plants aint seemed too bothered and im using open lights cos im a cheap arse and cant afford an air cooled hood yet


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

think I payed 60 sqid a pice for me silverstar 6 inch wernt to bad


Garybhoy11 said:


> they will be fine mate, mine have been up at 30c+ all week and my plants aint seemed too bothered and im using open lights cos im a cheap arse and cant afford an air cooled hood yet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think I payed 60 sqid a pice for me silverstar 6 inch wernt to bad


ive only got 4" fans for now mate as again due to finances the 6"er i was after got put on the back burner for now


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

lol I took it off.......like id keep me mugshot on ere.........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

ahhh shame me rvks wernt 6 inch.....they only 4....


Garybhoy11 said:


> ive only got 4" fans for now mate as again due to finances the 6"er i was after got put on the back burner for now


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

how long u got left now gary?....I was gonna flip mine today but bloke forgot to get me bulb so got to wait till tue now....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh shame me rvks wernt 6 inch.....they only 4....


I've only got a 4" er aswell, . . . .feel quite inaddiquet now ! , 4", is that erect or still in the box ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

I found a cake in bottom of freezer by the way ! Quite relaxed, Shawny , hang in there, wot don't kill ya , fucks you up !, I mean makes you a stronger person !, fucks you up in my case.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

lol if was erect then u cld call me donkydik lmaooooooooooo


bazoomer said:


> I've only got a 4" er aswell, . . . .feel quite inaddiquet now ! , 4", is that erect or still in the box ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeh his heavy duty fruity is lifting my spirits a bit lol.ive just gottaget through this and I hope they don't bring the kids into it that will kill me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how long u got left now gary?....I was gonna flip mine today but bloke forgot to get me bulb so got to wait till tue now....


i chopped my kush and blue cheese down 2 weeks ago and my dinafem cheese last week, now ive got 4 blue dream, 1 big buddah cheese and a blue grape dream flowering, they are about week 4 now, ive also got 3 dippy ellsy, 2 engineers dream x deep blue & 1 casey jones all from breeders boutique vegging already for the next run they are 13 days from seed


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

ahh nice 1 will have to get some pics up wen got time.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> i chopped my kush and blue cheese down 2 weeks ago and my dinafem cheese last week, now ive got 4 blue dream, 1 big buddah cheese and a blue grape dream flowering, they are about week 4 now, ive also got 3 dippy ellsy, 2 engineers dream x deep blue & 1 casey jones all from breeders boutique vegging already for the next run they are 13 days from seed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Thats it lads keep it growin hey any cheap os knockin about id be happy toreturn the favour when im back on me feet again


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 20, 2013)

I got nothing mate till dec.........


shawnybizzle said:


> Thats it lads keep it growin hey any cheap os knockin about id be happy toreturn the favour when im back on me feet again


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2013)

yeah i'll get some pics in next cpl days, gonna be busy 2morro its my daughters 8th birthday so will prob be sunday b4 i can take any, not on here much thru the week now im at college usually too tired when i get home and crash out, but for now heres a pic from my dinafem cheese harvest 1 plant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I found a cake in bottom of freezer by the way ! Quite relaxed, Shawny , hang in there, wot don't kill ya , fucks you up !, I mean makes you a stronger person !, fucks you up in my case.


I had some cake themother day didnt like thd first sslice but the second was gorgeous couldnt get enough of it top stuff off the main man good job mary berrymbetter watch her back lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I had some cake themother day didnt like thd first sslice but the second was gorgeous couldnt get enough of it top stuff off the main man good job mary berrymbetter watch her back lmao


Lol, I had to read that last part 6 times !, keep yer chins up m8, I'm a big believer in everything for a reason, just roll with it, don't do anything stupid to get you in more shit atm ! I'm having to buy ( it's killing me) untill Dec, sorry Shawny


----------



## Defuzed (Sep 20, 2013)

http://tinypic.com/r/14o3oso/5


OUTDOOR UK GR0W


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've only got a 4" er aswell, . . . .feel quite inaddiquet now ! , 4", is that erect or still in the box ?


hahaha when did baz get so funny lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> hahaha when did baz get so funny lol


Since I had a cake .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I had to read that last part 6 times !, keep yer chins up m8, I'm a big believer in everything for a reason, just roll with it, don't do anything stupid to get you in more shit atm ! I'm having to buy ( it's killing me) untill Dec, sorry Shawny


Hahahaha yeh I, pretty stoned and tired but yeh mary berry better watch her back nu coming for her lol has anyone heard from him I wanna know hes alright man


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 20, 2013)

Think Indi said he was good, now they both gone ! ,lol I'm not speaking to u anymore , I'm too para ! Lol, fucked off to bed, nn m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

Dont blame mate ill be off hefe for a while now ill leave it month or so see what court say sorry agaim lads shit happens bizzle out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2013)

It was all pot luck how they got me a copper was stood at the front door and the missis came out letting drafts of weed out and boom he sniffed it searched the house without warrent but id alteady been carried off by then . So they threatend her with ss and she broke and the rest is history at least they idnt take me beans hahaahahaha all 46 of em lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 21, 2013)

its a week since I used liquid nutes, haven't needed to, this act is workin well and plants look really healthy, gonna fine tune the recipe but its so simple its mad, got all this foaming bubbling witches brew but no smell at all...faint bat guano niceness...psycho at 6 weeks exo and livers at 4


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> its a week since I used liquid nutes, haven't needed to, this act is workin well and plants look really healthy, gonna fine tune the recipe but its so simple its mad, got all this foaming bubbling witches brew but no smell at all...faint bat guano niceness...psycho at 6 weeks exo and livers at 4


Sounds like you're knocking up some wonderfull stew m8, bet there tasty when finished !


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

morning all

Found out a bit more about the drug testing at work, full medical with a piss test to start and then after that only get tested in event of an accident n its a mouth swab from an outside testing company.

Been playing with brand new range rovers n Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags ( in Clarkson voice) for the last few days whilst watching the young muppets i work with crash em left right n centre lol, 10 accidents in 33hrs costing half a million lmao, all good for me coz it meant i got to disappear with an XKR-S for half n hour for some drifting down the other end of the docks while they sorted shit out lmfao


----------



## indikat (Sep 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all
> 
> Found out a bit more about the drug testing at work, full medical with a piss test to start and then after that only get tested in event of an accident n its a mouth swab from an outside testing company.
> 
> Been playing with brand new range rovers n Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags ( in Clarkson voice) for the last few days whilst watching the young muppets i work with crash em left right n centre lol, 10 accidents in 33hrs costing half a million lmao, all good for me coz it meant i got to disappear with an XKR-S for half n hour for some drifting down the other end of the docks while they sorted shit out lmfao


drifting niiiiice prob the only time it will ever be driven properly before it goes to an aging country solicitor, and yeah Baz this tea business is really floating my boat


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> drifting niiiiice prob the only time it will ever be driven properly before it goes to an aging country solicitor, and yeah Baz this tea business is really floating my boat


yeah more than likely , this one was off to Brazil so will probably be burnt out within a few weeks anyway or carjacked lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2013)

just woke up to my delivery, so a nice Paki black wake & bake b4 i need to get ready for a load of screaming kids at my girls birthday party, 

NU give me a txt or call m8 when u see this i saved ur new number with the old one yesterday so dont know which to txt now and dont wanna txt the wrong number


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 21, 2013)

Postie been with my tutti, I'm a happy chappie

wrapped well be fucked,... i could have played pass the parcel with a small African village for hours & still not unwrapped it !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

fistly piss, use the toothpaste tube
as for mouth swab,, keep a penny coin in your mouth, makes any result negative summert to do with the copper n saliva reaction..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but as a few ppl have sed bizzle keep positive.....get this shit out the way....lay low for a bit move house ect......then start again slowly......im shure if u stik round on ere few ppl got a few bits n bobs lyting around to help......


i aint got fuk all!!!!

Lmao


----------



## iiKode (Sep 21, 2013)

shawn mate fuck sake, what happened? when u gettin ur phone back? phone me off another phone when you do. any texts/ messages i should worry about the filth reading, addresses?

+ if u can get any more of them i can make u some mulah (got a few ton sat here
) mate i need more, but ur in the shit right now then fuckall we can do.


----------



## iiKode (Sep 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff kode u got about 1 plant under 1w of cfl ur hardley the cockey watchman are ya!?
> lolz if anything mate rest assured they wont be after you, but on the otherhand WAT THE FUK U SENDING TEXTS CLEARLY STATING WHAT U WANT! u tool
> 
> fuk me imc your room is so like mine its not even funny, accept mine was profeesionaly done, and not got hideous wallpaper, lmao
> ...


never done anything of the sort, now gtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i aint got fuk all!!!!
> 
> Lmao



Cheers mate your a diamond lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2013)

Kode skype it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> shawn mate fuck sake, what happened? when u gettin ur phone back? phone me off another phone when you do. any texts/ messages i should worry about the filth reading, addresses?
> 
> + if u can get any more of them i can make u some mulah (got a few ton sat here
> ) mate i need more, but ur in the shit right now then fuckall we can do.



Of course txts hcan be r3trieved from 12 months back ditch your sim and get a new one no more 5xtx never again ever !!!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all
> 
> Found out a bit more about the drug testing at work, full medical with a piss test to start and then after that only get tested in event of an accident n its a mouth swab from an outside testing company.
> 
> Been playing with brand new range rovers n Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags ( in Clarkson voice) for the last few days whilst watching the young muppets i work with crash em left right n centre lol, 10 accidents in 33hrs costing half a million lmao, all good for me coz it meant i got to disappear with an XKR-S for half n hour for some drifting down the other end of the docks while they sorted shit out lmfao


get me a job doing that. i dont care how much they pay, ill do it for free lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> drifting niiiiice prob the only time it will ever be driven properly before it goes to an aging country solicitor, and yeah Baz this tea business is really floating my boat


do you make your own compost for the tea mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

iiKode said:


> never done anything of the sort, now gtf


yeh u have otherwise u wouldnt be arsed! lol,,
anwyays, the bbc is looking immene mate, wouldnt think it was form a clone, spec how fucked they wer wen i got um, id show pics, but im not posting shit for a while,
moved my small op for tme being, had no choice,


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Postie been with my tutti, I'm a happy chappie
> 
> wrapped well be fucked,... i could have played pass the parcel with a small African village for hours & still not unwrapped it !


is that a cutting or a sample?

ive had a few goes on my vaporiser this morning and i feel quite fucked. it takes a while to kick in and its a different buzz to smoking joints


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> is that a cutting or a sample?
> 
> ive had a few goes on my vaporiser this morning and i feel quite fucked. it takes a while to kick in and its a different buzz to smoking joints


A purchase m8, I'm dry till end of nov , brakes my heart to fork out for smoke, but I'm fucked without it !


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> A purchase m8, I'm dry till end of nov , brakes my heart to fork out for smoke, but I'm fucked without it !


gutting mate. i hate paying too, it never bothered me before i started growing tho


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> gutting mate. i hate paying too, it never bothered me before i started growing tho


same here, but i never smoked an oz +, every week neither !


----------



## indikat (Sep 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> do you make your own compost for the tea mate?


no fkin wayman, i buy worm castings and bat shit and brew it for 24/48 hrs


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2013)

@indi...I still ain't got that thing potted up yet lol, never mind that I still haven't seen the other two since they came lol. Must be four weeks since I got them two....three weeks at least! Goin tonite tho to have a look and hopefully take me cuts tomoro. The psycho is goin in the oxypot cos it's lying empty. Hope my m8s looked after them well the fucker lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

quiert in ere.......bit of advice im after tbh......my temps are const 24 ,25......will that be ok was a bit worrid mite be a bit too cold......plants look happy tho.........clones do to but no sighn of roots yet.......is 25 too low for the prop? I got a heat matt I can put in room under me prop if needs be.....rh is 74 temp 25 as yll see from pic......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

nother question bout jiffys do I need to do anything to them open bottoms ect? or just leave them be.....will the roots pop thru the membrane stuff?


imcjayt said:


> quiert in ere.......bit of advice im after tbh......my temps are const 24 ,25......will that be ok was a bit worrid mite be a bit too cold......plants look happy tho.........clones do to but no sighn of roots yet.......is 25 too low for the prop? I got a heat matt I can put in room under me prop if needs be.....rh is 74 temp 25 as yll see from pic......View attachment 2830213View attachment 2830214


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> quiert in ere.......bit of advice im after tbh......my temps are const 24 ,25......will that be ok was a bit worrid mite be a bit too cold......plants look happy tho.........clones do to but no sighn of roots yet.......is 25 too low for the prop? I got a heat matt I can put in room under me prop if needs be.....rh is 74 temp 25 as yll see from pic......View attachment 2830213View attachment 2830214


u should get a cheap fan controller imc, u might be able to turn them down a bit which should bring ur temp up and if there big enough should still do the job of taking away the smell. My 8" fan and filter only run on half speed most the time, if it gets too warm I turn them up


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nother question bout jiffys do I need to do anything to them open bottoms ect? or just leave them be.....will the roots pop thru the membrane stuff?


Youd be surprised what roots will break thru, I put about 4 layers of root matting inside me pots and the fuckers still broke thru into the res.....well some off them anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

cheers mate ill look into a fan speed controller.......girls look happy n perked.......I was just a bit worrid if temp 2 low.......... sitting at 26 now........and I thort that prop temp at 25 wld be a bit low as warmth ment to stimulate roots aint it...?


Mastergrow said:


> Youd be surprised what roots will break thru, I put about 4 layers of root matting inside me pots and the fuckers still broke thru into the res.....well some off them anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers mate ill look into a fan speed controller.......girls look happy n perked.......I was just a bit worrid if temp 2 low..........View attachment 2830224 sitting at 26 now........and I thort that prop temp at 25 wld be a bit low as warmth ment to stimulate roots aint it...?


Ive no idea on temp for clones m8 but think ur right that more heat is good


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

yer I was thinking that too....ill try the heatmat.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

little low for clones but its ok,, only a few degrees down


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> get me a job doing that. i dont care how much they pay, ill do it for free lol


lol, so far ive driven every car in the Hyundai range n every jeep in the Range Rover range, everything in the Mini range an the XF n XKR-S in the Jags lol.....all for just above minimum wage lmao, an they wonder why there has been so many accidents, pay peanuts n ya get monkeys lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh an monday i get to play with the Mercedes entire line-up lol, ones im looking forward to are the G-wagon, Black series n the Unimog  rest of the range can go fuck lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh an monday i get to play with the Mercedes entire line-up lol, ones im looking forward to are the G-wagon, Black series n the Unimog  rest of the range can go fuck lmao


Is these all new cars sae? Actually looking forward to goin to work lol..that's a first! Looks like ur lucks changing anyway ye jammy cunt lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

yer I mite just place matt next to prop see if it will get the deg up a few......


IC3M4L3 said:


> little low for clones but its ok,, only a few degrees down


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Is these all new cars sae? Actually looking forward to goin to work lol..that's a first! Looks like ur lucks changing anyway ye jammy cunt lol


yup all brand spanking new straight from the factory, i drive em before the even get to the dealerships lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Is these all new cars sae? Actually looking forward to goin to work lol..that's a first! Looks like ur lucks changing anyway ye jammy cunt lol


Only doing it for another week or 2 though n then im off onto the HGV tugs


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

Also, for all you lot that are using electric key meters look up a company called SPARK ENERGY, undercutting all the other power companies by a good few hundred quid a year, just changed my key meter over to em as their prices are less than half of EON/Npower?british gas etc, might save yas a fair bit of money over the year


----------



## indikat (Sep 21, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Also, for all you lot that are using electric key meters look up a company called SPARK ENERGY, undercutting all the other power companies by a good few hundred quid a year, just changed my key meter over to em as their prices are less than half of EON/Npower?british gas etc, might save yas a fair bit of money over the year


cheers man ill check it out................grrrrrrrrrrr fukin postie dinne bring me ma dmt ill have to smoke the orangne stuff cos I wanna get hi


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> no fkin wayman, i buy worm castings and bat shit and brew it for 24/48 hrs


ive been looking into the tea because i want to have a go at organic next time. do you just give them that instead of the food?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

well matts in room ill give it hour and chek prop........heres me exo coming on.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

how long till u setting up sae...?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

fuking thats the question with sae, he gets thats parra and wingy, he puts himself bak 6 months each time,lmao..... been a while, hes a worker now, no weed for him to lower himself to growing like!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

lol.....yer but it gets ya the little nicer things inlife.....with work after paid rent morg bills what ever u got fuk all left to splash out on things......I bet your forest has come on nice now ice...........


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking thats the question with sae, he gets thats parra and wingy, he puts himself bak 6 months each time,lmao..... been a while, hes a worker now, no weed for him to lower himself to growing like!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 21, 2013)

Evening fellas. How ya plants getting on Ice?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

alrite spoony..........


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright imc. Did ya go nd watch that firework competition last night wen ya was in Blackpool? I was gonna go wiv mi sister and her mates but was far to stoned lool


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

ahhh didn't kno there was one mate otherwise id of stopped a nother nite....I came back fri......


spooningbadgers said:


> Alright imc. Did ya go nd watch that firework competition last night wen ya was in Blackpool? I was gonna go wiv mi sister and her mates but was far to stoned lool


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ahhh didn't kno there was one mate otherwise id of stopped a nother nite....I came back fri......


Yeah biggest in Europe apparently. Been told it wasn't on for that long tho.


----------



## indikat (Sep 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> ive been looking into the tea because i want to have a go at organic next time. do you just give them that instead of the food?


yeah man its fukin mental....im comin down from dmt but.....act is the way man ive not given em nutes for a week ,,,,,,exo is a hungry bitch too....was only tryin an exsperiment but I like the results so ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking thats the question with sae, he gets thats parra and wingy, he puts himself bak 6 months each time,lmao..... been a while, hes a worker now, no weed for him to lower himself to growing like!


Nope your wrong, havent got the equipment i need to get set up otherwise i woulda been growing a month ago, struggling to even afford food for the house atm let alone buy grow equipment

And nothing wrong with a bit of paranoia, its the exact reason ive got a clean record still....and ive probably been more of a cunt over the years than quite a few of the ppl in here..............how many of you can say the same?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how long till u setting up sae...?


when i can afford the equipment i need mate, struggling to put food on the table atm tho 

Good job i hadnt setup already really, had 2 different council contractors come round in the last week for different yearly checks n one of em needed to get into where i would be growing lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;FhGEOjHXDak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhGEOjHXDak[/video].......lol u wldnt expect the van to be full of cannabis plants......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

yer I think last I herd think u was waiting on inspection or sommert......


Saerimmner said:


> when i can afford the equipment i need mate, struggling to put food on the table atm tho
> 
> Good job i hadnt setup already really, had 2 different council contractors come round in the last week for different yearly checks n one of em needed to get into where i would be growing lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I think last I herd think u was waiting on inspection or sommert......


Yeah im STILL waiting on that lol, this was 2 of their contractors doing yearly checks on the boiler n ducting/vent system (same system im gonna use to exhaust my grow lmao)


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> cheers man ill check it out................grrrrrrrrrrr fukin postie dinne bring me ma dmt ill have to smoke the orangne stuff cos I wanna get hi


spark energy
*Electricity*

*Unit Rate: *3.15 pence per KWh
*Daily Standing Charge: *41.86 pence

EON-
night rate- 9.13 per kwh
day rate - 16.44 per kwh
daily charge 27.4p per day


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2013)

ur postie is slow as fuck indi, new op is being set up tomorrow quite a few clones rooted now and plus want to run it for a while make shore temps etc are good before i put me plants in, been getting smashed most the weekend, as per lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ur postie is slow as fuck indi, new op is being set up tomorrow quite a few clones rooted now and plus want to run it for a while make shore temps etc are good before i put me plants in, been getting smashed most the weekend, as per lol


sambo bin trying to ring u m8... are ya phone son il bell u in a min bowt summert


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2013)

well the thats the last guest away, kids heading to bed now, thank fuck thats another kids birthday party done got a break till my sons in november, time to sit back and blaze up a nice fruity weed joint topped with some zero zero, and a nice big bong of the same


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well the thats the last guest away, kids heading to bed now, thank fuck thats another kids birthday party done got a break till my sons in november, time to sit back and blaze up a nice fruity weed joint topped with some zero zero, and a nice big bong of the same


yyyoou druggy CUNT!

see the missus got bored fast lmao... saw ther no btches on here and fucked of is my bet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yyyoou druggy CUNT!
> 
> see the missus got bored fast lmao... saw ther no btches on here and fucked of is my bet


haha spot on m8, i knew it wouldnt last with her, her plants are now mine as its me thats done the lot. 
and less of the druggy cunt i'll have u know i only smoke weed or hash i dont meddle with any other drug unlike most on here, im not against it i just choose not to.

hows ur main op coming on anyway?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 21, 2013)

fuk me stranger danger lol............


newuserlol said:


> ur postie is slow as fuck indi, new op is being set up tomorrow quite a few clones rooted now and plus want to run it for a while make shore temps etc are good before i put me plants in, been getting smashed most the weekend, as per lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2013)

Well just got 2 bottles of white zindafel me n the missis so we gonna have a chill and a joint and start looking forward now think im done with feeling sorry for meself now lol time to move on and 8nly get bigger better and smater


----------



## The Groke (Sep 21, 2013)

Fit like cock smokers? what you all up to tonight?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2013)

Morning, everyone back from church ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

Morning lads how are we all? Just wanna say a thanks to lads that lifted me a bit u know who are not metioning names lol but your goodens ....FUCK ME is gta5 a shit hot game getting right into it now. Main focus now is a private shitty rented shithole so I can try n make some cash back after the fuckin filth robbed me nl7nd the CUNTS. Anyway I see me sol 2morra so ill know a lot more .


----------



## Already.in.use (Sep 22, 2013)

Fuck me GTA 5........anyone else had 5 hours sleep since friday?!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

Already.in.use said:


> Fuck me GTA 5........anyone else had 5 hours sleep since friday?!


No...I have a life lmao


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> when i can afford the equipment i need mate, struggling to put food on the table atm tho
> 
> Good job i hadnt setup already really, had 2 different council contractors come round in the last week for different yearly checks n one of em needed to get into where i would be growing lol


When I was on my last grow I had to let a gas man come in as there was a leak somewhere so I turned my light off and he searched everywhere I was shitting bricks when he said he had to open the cupboard I was now standing infront of so I moved and thought my game was up but he opened the cupboard a little bit put a rod in and shut it lol they were ready for chop so I was really lucky got a better setup now just got to buy a good hard hitting strain that is a good yielder maybe royal or vanilla kush?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> When I was on my last grow I had to let a gas man come in as there was a leak somewhere so I turned my light off and he searched everywhere I was shitting bricks when he said he had to open the cupboard I was now standing infront of so I moved and thought my game was up but he opened the cupboard a little bit put a rod in and shut it lol they were ready for chop so I was really lucky got a better setup now just got to buy a good hard hitting strain that is a good yielder maybe royal or vanilla kush?


tbh mate will totally depend on your growing style flower straight from clone/from seed/scrog/sog etc as each strain does better in certain growing systems


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

Yano the cunts even took my grinders rizzlas and roach books ahhh well live n learn its not the crime of the century is it lol.just gotta get me shit together and ghetto growit for a few months I cant think of anything else cant go back to , e old job me backs fucked and even worse after the babylon jumped all over it


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

fuk me man...threads ded......................7 days root.....who cant fuking clone lol.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me man...threads ded......................7 days root.....who cant fuking clone lol.......View attachment 2831302View attachment 2831303


maybe u can clone, but ur fucking shite att wallpaper choices, 
everyones on gta v i think lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

oy big bolloks it wernt my choice.....like I sed im gonna change it just to please u lad lololol......it dose look a bit pakifyed looking at it now lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe u can clone, but ur fucking shite att wallpaper choices,
> everyones on gta v i think lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

Rambo giz a txt or miscall and ill bell ya bak wen ya free lad.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2013)

afternoon lads, how are we all? fuck me this thread has got quiet recently, 
imc nice work on the clones m8


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

cheers mate bizzles meth worked lol......


Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon lads, how are we all? fuck me this thread has got quiet recently,
> imc nice work on the clones m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

always gos quiet after a bust and also it the weekend generally pretty quiet on the wkend


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

has been for last few days.........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

how u liking that hash gbhoy?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> has been for last few days.........


. . . Thought me roll - on had run out !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2013)

some pics of my girls today

 My Blue grape dream, 12/12 from seed been 12 weeks due to chop tomorrow.  Blue dream these were vegged for 2 weeks from cutting and flowering for 4 weeks now  Big buddah cheese vegged and flowered same as blue dream  my Dippy ellsy, engineers dream x, and casey jones all vegging nicely under the 400w for 2 weeks now from seed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how u liking that hash gbhoy?


bloody love it mate lol could do with more tho just about finished it already,


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

mail rambo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

somebody who reads this thread often or maybe is part of the thread keeps slagging me off on the silkroad forums, yeah prob wasnt me best move saying about the road on a public forum but still, dirty dog hay.............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> somebody who reads this thread often or maybe is part of the thread keeps slagging me off on the silkroad forums, yeah prob wasnt me best move saying about the road on a public forum but still, dirty dog hay.............


thats bollox mate fnd out who it is and get him trolled off this site


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

just jellous cunts mate....fuk em


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> somebody who reads this thread often or maybe is part of the thread keeps slagging me off on the silkroad forums, yeah prob wasnt me best move saying about the road on a public forum but still, dirty dog hay.............


Well hardly surprising is it the way you greet newcomers n mods etc lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well hardly surprising is it the way you greet newcomers n mods etc lmao


fair play lol

but no hes naming all this bizzle stuff saying, im gonna get nicked so beware buyers etc, is obviousy a vendor himself.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> fair play lol
> 
> but no hes naming all this bizzle stuff saying, im gonna get nicked so beware buyers etc, is obviousy a vendor himself.


lol werent having a pop mate but sometimes people in here do make a rod for their own back lol

could be another vendor, someone from in here or even one of the mods , or even on of the older members that suddenly fucked off under a dark cloud thats back with a different username


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

Red bull X-fighters on Dave


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;P0U9DKu1TBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0U9DKu1TBQ[/video]

had to squeeze 2 crops in 16 weeks and get rid of itfor mates hol money, this garden is due for a makeover, winter can only mean one thing; open hoods for the win!.

in hindsight one grow of 4 week veg and 10 week flower would have yielded more with less plants



and shawny, i nearly got nicked the other week, it was so close it wasn't even funny, i feel like i got lucky were you were unlucky, i'll have to send you some luck mate

please just make sure you learn a lesson at least, you will get away this time but if you get caught doing anything grow related you will be in a bit of bother, be more careful in the future.


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> [video=youtube;P0U9DKu1TBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0U9DKu1TBQ[/video]
> 
> had to squeeze 2 crops in 16 weeks and get rid of itfor mates hol money, this garden is due for a makeover, winter can only mean one thing; open hoods for the win!.
> 
> ...


nice grow, likin the secondary colouration and N fade, bet that's some seet tasting ganja, quality man


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

Children, as we all know, are evil.

For those with children, one only needs to look upon their happy and carefree single, childless days as testament to that fact.

And for those without hell-minions they are constantly reminded of this fact every time they call up one of our fallen brethren to see if they want to get a beer.

"Hey John, want to get a beer?"

"No, little Harry contracted a cold at school and infected the rest of us at the house. I'll be able to go out again in 18 years...assuming my wife doesn't want to have another one."

Of course, those with children will always say they are happy that they had children, but we know several things are wrong with this;

1. Misery loves company and the advocation of having children is merely propaganda for you to join us in Hell on Earth.

2. It's not like they can say, "Gee, I really wish I didn't have children." NOBODY will ever say that. Instead they will ALL say that "they're glad they had children." The way to tell the liars from the truth-tellers is that the liars aren't smiling when they say it and say it with a tone that sounds forced. Whereas those truly compassionate about children will not only tell you how happy they are they had children, but won't shut up about them either!

3. It's a fact of psychology that people don't like to admit they've made a mistake, so they'll trick themselves into believing they actually enjoy having children.

But the ultimate proof as to the evilness of children is that it says so in the bible.

Corinthians VI, Chapter 83, Verse 142

"Children are evil, sayeth the Lord. Have not any and thou shalt live a beautiful life, free of stress and pain."

The only reason you've never heard that is because it's a conspiracy of the religious right to increase their ranks through birthing more members.

Regardless, I only speak of children because at the age 33 I'm experiencing something I think some of the Luftwaffe pilots experienced in late 1940 when they challenged Britain,

Dwindling numbers.

Ten years ago, there were scores of us. Hundreds of us, elite fighters and bombers, all flying in formation, carrying out our missions, flying about freely in the sky, drinking, dancing, hitting on girls at clubs, sleeping in till whenever we wanted. Then out of nowhere, droves of British Spitfires came in and started pouring hell on us. We immediately lost the stragglers, some of the weak ones in the herd, but were optimistically confident in our abilities and thought we could hold our formation. Oh, but how foolish we were, for those Spitfires were unrelenting.

With vastly superior firepower, speed and maneuverability we started taking heavy casualties from the Brits. Superior guns and marksmanship ensured their bullets met their mark with deadly accuracy. I couldn't escape unscathed and suffered a hit. And before I knew it there was nobody left. Just me wounded and a couple of fighters that had managed to escape the deadly wrath of being married with children.

Sadly we couldn't raise anybody on the radio to see if they'd want to get a beer. No, just their British captors would be on the other end saying, "John can't go out with you tonight. He has to go to out to get me some new curtains, and then we're putting in pot rack and he's driving me to work."

Oh how the mighty have fallen.

Thus, I feel it my patriotic duty as one of the wounded fighters in this god-foresaken war to remind you all about the evils of children and point out some of the economic ramifications of having them. Namely, what they cost.

Heres what you could get for your money..

&#8226;a brand new Ferrari
&#8226;a new house
&#8226;a luxury yatch
&#8226;534 X-Boxes
&#8226;a 5 year holiday

When put in this kind of context, it should really make you ponder whether you want to dedicate such resources to the upbringing of one child. Those of you having three children could have either been millionaires by now or had a luxurious 15 year holiday. And this says nothing about the headache, yelling, screaming, disease transmission nor lack of sleep you will surely endure.

So, to all of you out there with children or aspiring to have one, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Children, as we all know, are evil.
> 
> For those with children, one only needs to look upon their happy and carefree single, childless days as testament to that fact.
> 
> ...


total bollocks, transfer your shit onto kids if ya like, but they didn't ask to be born....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

kids...its all about how they brought up lifestyle and (mom and dad)......theres no respect among youth thesedays......and most of moms and dads are just 2 lazy to show there kids the right way....2 much effort........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

then those kids grow up and produce more of the same kids.........witch end up being lazy fukers who have a nother kid so they can try and get a house and free money.......fact...


imcjayt said:


> kids...its all about how they brought up lifestyle and (mom and dad)......theres no respect among youth thesedays......and most of moms and dads are just 2 lazy to show there kids the right way....2 much effort........


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> total bollocks, transfer your shit onto kids if ya like, but they didn't ask to be born....


Do you even realise its supposed to be humour?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> then those kids grow up and produce more of the same kids.........witch end up being lazy fukers who have a nother kid so they can try and get a house and free money.......fact...


Yup, far far too many scum families around these days


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

wldnt say so much scum there is a lot of people who do struggle ect.....I just don't agree with having a kid for the sake of a free house and money.........kids I feel sorry for......


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Do you even realise its supposed to be humour?


yes of course sae but then we can go behind the humour to the unconscious message this promotes which is ...kids are a pain in the arse, a contra natural scenario for a happy and prosperous future.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

u emag what lifes gonna be like in 20 years time wen our kids are older..........gl to them that's all ill say.......


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2013)

world war 3 aka end of civilisation will not be much fun i wouldn't have thought.


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> world war 3 aka end of civilisation will not be much fun i wouldn't have thought.


what would you prefer ww3 or getting busted....bring it on muthefukkas


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2013)

how about getting busted just as ww3 breaks out. 
now that would be a bad day.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

your defiantly off the wagon tonight hay indi lol dont worry mate your be flying with the pink elephants again tomorrow once the posties arrives lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

was board so thort put few snaps up..........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

exactly that's what is gonna come....ww3


ghb said:


> world war 3 aka end of civilisation will not be much fun i wouldn't have thought.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

kno 1 thing for shure tho if ive got the money in 20 years time wen my kids grown up.....I wont be living in the uk lol.........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

will be able to flip them tue if blokes got me bulb in shop........


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> your defiantly off the wagon tonight hay indi lol dont worry mate your be flying with the pink elephants again tomorrow once the posties arrives lol


very good man im on the red tonite...smell of plastic all dayafter last nites binge...hows u ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

current grow bout 11-12 days into flower, only just realised the ducting had come off, need to get that sorted and need a good feed aint been in there for a few days.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> very good man im on the red tonite...smell of plastic all dayafter last nites binge...hows u ?


lol yuck but each to there own, im all good mate got no mixer but got vods and carnt be arsed to walk to the shop lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

lol yll be flying high in a few days mate off them tamz lol..........


newuserlol said:


> lol yuck but each to there own, im all good mate got no mixer but got vods and carnt be arsed to walk to the shop lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

fukin lovin psycho at 6 weeks, amazing don't do it....4 more weeks ffs dence it will be


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> fukin lovin psycho at 6 weeks, amazing don't do it....4 more weeks ffs dence it will be


ten wk pyschosis is extremely strong too, really strong smoke.


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ten wk pyschosis is extremely strong too, really strong smoke.


I need it to be strong that's why I bin mixin it with dmt....its a buzz thing, u understand....psycho is the most beautiful smellin weed


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> I need it to be strong that's why I bin mixin it with dmt....its a buzz thing, u understand....psycho is the most beautiful smellin weed


it shore does pong thats a deffo....

i been smoking it years tho mate i find it a bit too strong after a few heavy binges, im getting too old for all this mega strong smoke lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> it shore does pong thats a deffo....
> 
> i been smoking it years tho mate i find it a bit too strong after a few heavy binges, im getting too old for all this mega strong smoke lol


ha ha im 15 years older than u and dunno what u mean


----------



## indikat (Sep 22, 2013)

oh yeah but I never smoked psycho.....fair point


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh yeah but I never smoked psycho.....fair point


I'm looking forward to my exo, haven't tried exo or pysco.My BB dippy else, querkle , dog & dog x db are coming on too, nice to be growing all top strains for once.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm looking forward to my exo, haven't tried exo or pysco.My BB dippy else, querkle , dog & dog x db are coming on too, nice to be growing all top strains for once.


physco pwns exo, no shit!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ten wk pyschosis is extremely strong too, really strong smoke.


i ran my last run of physco 9 weeks 4 days and was fuking mint! err not a lot more to be said really ,,

hows that then! me and sambo hunny bun agreeing lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm looking forward to my exo, haven't tried exo or pysco.My BB dippy else, querkle , dog & dog x db are coming on too, nice to be growing all top strains for once.


hows the dippy looking mate and how is it to grow? ive just started 3 of them along with a cpl others from BB hoping for some nice results


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

Alright boys danger mouse here lol think im gonna burn a nice fatty of something fruity then kick back on gta for a bit the game has really impressed me theve gone to town on this one..my chaarges so far are assault on 2 officers damaging police radio and driving with no insurance or license and failing to stop. But I meve assaulted them it was just all in the struggle of things. I just hope I dont go down at christmas will destroy the kids man.im just hoping ill be alright ........ anyway time for fatty and kick some cops arses on gta5 lmao fuck me what a mess


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i ran my last run of physco 9 weeks 4 days and was fuking mint! err not a lot more to be said really ,,
> 
> hows that then! me and sambo hunny bun agreeing lmao


i can run the exo 56 day and still get more yield and money for the green so what else can i say me old china.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

I rec yll get suspended sentence fine and a ban.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Alright boys danger mouse here lol think im gonna burn a nice fatty of something fruity then kick back on gta for a bit the game has really impressed me theve gone to town on this one..my chaarges so far are assault on 2 officers damaging police radio and driving with no insurance or license and failing to stop. But I meve assaulted them it was just all in the struggle of things. I just hope I dont go down at christmas will destroy the kids man.im just hoping ill be alright ........ anyway time for fatty and kick some cops arses on gta5 lmao fuck me what a mess


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

at the mo tho i have exo,pyscho and livers i will run them all 63days cutting nutes day 50ish and the ripen only, on top of the batshit soil i predict some very tasty greenage........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

is that batshit worth it mate? and wen do u use it?


newuserlol said:


> at the mo tho i have exo,pyscho and livers i will run them all 63days cutting nutes day 50ish and the ripen only, on top of the batshit soil i predict some very tasty greenage........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> is that batshit worth it mate? and wen do u use it?



this is plagron batmix, its in the soil.

u can buy it liquid form as a nute and i have tasted it used it deffo improves flavor.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

ahh I see im using coco I thort it was a dressing u added ontop or sommert........


newuserlol said:


> this is plagron batmix, its in the soil.
> 
> u can buy it liquid form as a nute and i have tasted it used it deffo improves flavor.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

From what that bat shit did to my outdoors they loved it jay but mainly for flowering mate its high in potassium like ok 13/14 just organic  whats a suspended sentace ive never dealt with pigs before I aint clued up at all


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

say if they give u a 2 year suspended sentence........if u get introuble with the old bill in those 2 years after sentenced yr off to jail lol......but pers mate I think yll be ok first offence n shit....driving ..your gonna get a ban....assult on picgs your gonna get fined.......growing your gonna get suspended sentance


shawnybizzle said:


> From what that bat shit did to my outdoors they loved it jay but mainly for flowering mate its high in potassium like ok 13/14 just organic  whats a suspended sentace ive never dealt with pigs before I aint clued up at all


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 22, 2013)

he wont even get that 100hr com service max.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

I was thinking weather he wld or not...I think dippends on your prosicuter n judge on day


newuserlol said:


> he wont even get that 100hr com service max.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol thanks for clearing that up. Well im glad everyone else is doing ok they might have taken one of us out of actiom but theyll never stop the weed from neing grown we need it like food n water lmao..


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

wen u go to cort n shit play on the percy tho.....they didn't find any bags scales ect?.......say u have insomnia depreshon how ever u fukin spell it and sht.....and ffs don't say u was doing it for bit extra cash lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

last time I got niked I had a suspended sentence so if I get caught im fuked with all my prev.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Lol thanks for clearing that up. Well im glad everyone else is doing ok they might have taken one of us out of actiom but theyll never stop the weed from neing grown we need it like food n water lmao..


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

I put vid on ere last nite 2 pakis make off in van from pigs smashing to cars going along ect ect they had a van full of cannabis plants lol the only got 8 mnths suspended sentance


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

They found scales but no bags but everyone has scales for baking dont they  and yeh its all percy I smoke an oz a week man I just said id had enouhh of spending my wages on it and thought id grow it instead ? im going docs 2morra so ill tell him im depressed and got insomnia even tho I dont know what that is lol they fucked my back even more so im playin on that fucker naaaaaaaa mean lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

scales dunno if they class that as selling.....but I suppose u cld say that.....insomnia is sleep problems that's what im on tabs for...weed ment to help u clam and sleep.....yer see if u can get tabs of doc ect.....u aint even got to take them....


shawnybizzle said:


> They found scales but no bags but everyone has scales for baking dont they  and yeh its all percy I smoke an oz a week man I just said id had enouhh of spending my wages on it and thought id grow it instead ? im going docs 2morra so ill tell him im depressed and got insomnia even tho I dont know what that is lol they fucked my back even more so im playin on that fucker naaaaaaaa mean lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> last time I got niked I had a suspended sentence so if I get caught im fuked with all my prev.......



Ud better be extra careful then matey but I imagine youve learnt from ur mistakes like I have it omly makes us smarter aye . Its a shame they got me outside me house otherwise id be fine but no point dwellimg aye I fucked up pure n simple rambo gimme a dry slap you cunt lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

mate we cant go thry life without making mistakes......that's life.....some of the shit ive done is unreal......and no I aint lernt me lesion cos im growing now lol........


shawnybizzle said:


> Ud better be extra careful then matey but I imagine youve learnt from ur mistakes like I have it omly makes us smarter aye . Its a shame they got me outside me house otherwise id be fine but no point dwellimg aye I fucked up pure n simple rambo gimme a dry slap you cunt lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2013)

Hahahahaha yeh fuck em just im gonna be a lot wiser in certain situaitions well not make any stupid mistakes anyway think I need indi to school me


----------



## skin1 (Sep 22, 2013)

I live in Ireland and its 400euro an once its nice weed but not for that price have to start growing any tips


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2013)

skin1 said:


> I live in Ireland and its 400euro an once its nice weed but not for that price have to start growing any tips


Yup, go to the Newbie central part of the forum and read the living shit out of it


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

no non of us kno how to grow...sorry.......


skin1 said:


> I live in Ireland and its 400euro an once its nice weed but not for that price have to start growing any tips


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

esp ice..............lol


imcjayt said:


> no non of us kno how to grow...sorry.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

oh come on big man im waiting for a................FUK OFF U CUNT.......LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> esp ice..............lol


FVUK OFF CUNT! LEAST I KNOW NICE WALLPAPER WHEN I SEE IT yuuuukkkiy


SO BEEN READING ABOUT, WAS TAlking shwaney and he says topmax is the shit as a boost alternative, but
anwyone use dthis,, also menna be the shit!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/House-And-Garden-Bud-XL-500ml-boost-accelerator-bloei-bloom-flowering-stim-/150842758830?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item231eedd6ae

just looking for real alternatives, not for main op for me percy op, funds is tight too, wifes just run up a 70 qwid ebay bill ffs


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

ha ha ha cheers just made my nite.........


IC3M4L3 said:


> FVUK OFF CUNT! LEAST I KNOW NICE WALLPAPER WHEN I SEE IT yuuuukkkiy
> 
> 
> SO BEEN READING ABOUT, WAS TAlking shwaney and he says topmax is the shit as a boost alternative, but
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

me broinlaw used that house n garden....me pers looking at his grow it was shit lol..................


----------



## skin1 (Sep 22, 2013)

What ever man just ask a question


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

but yer I think topmax is prob the best all rounder......ill be going back to bio after this canna gro I think......cant falt the canna so far tho.......maybe canna and topmax? instead of boost.......bit of mix n matching shit going on........come flowering aint made me mind up to use boost or pk ripen n what not so I got them all........fukit...mite even get a bottle of topmax just incase....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but yer I think topmax is prob the best all rounder......ill be going back to bio after this canna gro I think......cant falt the canna so far tho.......maybe canna and topmax? instead of boost.......bit of mix n matching shit going on........come flowering aint made me mind up to use boost or pk ripen n what not so I got them all........fukit...mite even get a bottle of topmax just incase....


il run pk regardless, just the boost shit is expensive man! i know can buy 100ml bottles but still fuk! im onto pk now with main op so no need for boosters na more, on pk for 3 weeks then bak to base for 2, dont like boosters towards end of flower, never have, hence why i dont really flush much.
was looking at mollasis, and reading a sisde by side it seems the best way is canna boost and mollases nice dence sticky buds, so im on week 2-3 of percy op and am at that point wer its decicde wat do do and roll with it,/
i think for main op next run im gunna go the seaweed tea route for base nutes, it seems much fucking cheaper and very good resulyts, il get a recipe of u at some point.
ok so topmax it seems to be  or i may just continue with boost il have t work out how the fuk much il need, so thats 6ml per day (2ml per x3) so roughly 50-60 days left so wats that 50x6ml 300ml for fuk sake,,, topmax it is,, since 500ml is like 11 qwid and 250ml of boost is 15 qwid..

so i may do topmax AND molassis, seen as they say canna boost and mollasis is wikid good


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 22, 2013)

well there ya go then topmax and molasses it is....that's what I used on me last grow........I got some organic molasses of amazon cheep.....stuff stinks tho lol...


IC3M4L3 said:


> il run pk regardless, just the boost shit is expensive man! i know can buy 100ml bottles but still fuk! im onto pk now with main op so no need for boosters na more, on pk for 3 weeks then bak to base for 2, dont like boosters towards end of flower, never have, hence why i dont really flush much.
> was looking at mollasis, and reading a sisde by side it seems the best way is canna boost and mollases nice dence sticky buds, so im on week 2-3 of percy op and am at that point wer its decicde wat do do and roll with it,/
> i think for main op next run im gunna go the seaweed tea route for base nutes, it seems much fucking cheaper and very good resulyts, il get a recipe of u at some point.
> ok so topmax it seems to be  or i may just continue with boost il have t work out how the fuk much il need, so thats 6ml per day (2ml per x3) so roughly 50-60 days left so wats that 50x6ml 300ml for fuk sake,,, topmax it is,, since 500ml is like 11 qwid and 250ml of boost is 15 qwid..
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well there ya go then topmax and molasses it is....that's what I used on me last grow........I got some organic molasses of amazon cheep.....stuff stinks tho lol...


yeh il get that organic stuff,, blackstrap shit,, should be gravy, il order the topmax now tho,,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

so wat are all u using as basenutes? im on canna but u lot use sum wilkos seawead n shit dontcha? just rememeebred i need to order sum base nutes but if u can recomend me something in the rplace id be very interested,
ojtop of the wifesy ebay will i got buy
topmax
canna base nutes
molassis


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2013)

i use boost as well, it has molasses in it i think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> i use boost as well, it has molasses in it i think.


yeh parantly u get best results with unsulphured and boost, ive always used boost so i guess it just stuck to use it on and on, didnet use it for main op tho,fucking well expensive, on like 25+ plants lol.
come harvest ima buy 5litres of everythign th i know im golden all way thru, and deffo fucking canna off for topmax, all that white shit round my pots aint appealing.

and reading a lot fo forums most do say boost does acytaully fuk all, il find out as thers sum1 near me running sman, same light, same spec, same pots/size/medium, nutes, levels the lot just no boost. just base nutes all way thru, so we will see innit.

so yeh im now moving onto learning diffrent feeds for me plants, learned trainning and how to grow n shit, i just been lazy and shudda done the feed thing like 4 grows ago or summert, but meh!

bak to gta v


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

just got a little something from weedrus, gotta say the stealth packing was the best I ever seen, we were laughing cos it was so good....thanks mr weedrus very professional


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> just got a little something from weedrus, gotta say the stealth packing was the best I ever seen, we were laughing cos it was so good....thanks mr weedrus very professional


I played pass the parcel for 3 days b4 mine was opend ! Lol top wrapper !


----------



## trichome 1 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've found a contact who can sell me clones of excellent strains from Europe he says I pick the strains then he roots them and packs them in a special contains he has done it lots of times and know he's a good bloke but is this worth £70 for 10? I have heard clones grow quicker so this seems better than seed because they only keep the best phenos I use Dutch pro coco grow bloom and explode with pk13/14 Dutch pro is really imo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I've found a contact who can sell me clones of excellent strains from Europe he says I pick the strains then he roots them and packs them in a special contains he has done it lots of times and know he's a good bloke but is this worth £70 for 10? I have heard clones grow quicker so this seems better than seed because they only keep the best phenos I use Dutch pro coco grow bloom and explode with pk13/14 Dutch pro is really imo


fuck yeah id charge you 30 a piece for mine lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

70 sqid for 10 that's cheep tbh.......


trichome 1 said:


> I've found a contact who can sell me clones of excellent strains from Europe he says I pick the strains then he roots them and packs them in a special contains he has done it lots of times and know he's a good bloke but is this worth £70 for 10? I have heard clones grow quicker so this seems better than seed because they only keep the best phenos I use Dutch pro coco grow bloom and explode with pk13/14 Dutch pro is really imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2013)

Well been docs ans just gave me more pain killeres so im a give it 2 weeks and go back depressed as fuck ive already told him 8m down and cant sleep nut he didnt seem botherd lol the old cunt


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

well just been to me shop picked up one of these.... just for me exo mother for now just bodged up a little space for her until I get me veg tent up and running.....had to take exo out main room as im flipping tomoz......the Acapulco gold is one beauta plant smells lovley........way betta looking and smell wise to the blue cheese............they 2 foot now dang hoping don't get 2 much stretch wen flip lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

yer but it is like exo livers and psy........got to be 30 sqid pluss a clone aint it.......


newuserlol said:


> fuck yeah id charge you 30 a piece for mine lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2013)

Lookin real neat in there jay top marks nice n clean my missis would be proud of ya lmao looks like your turning pro already


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 23, 2013)

alright guys, im about to germ a couple autos (NL & Ogre) but am needed a bit of advise on the soil mix, i know its best to go with a light mix for the autos. im going to go with bat mix soil from a local shop but would you guys know of anything better ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows the dippy looking mate and how is it to grow? ive just started 3 of them along with a cpl others from BB hoping for some nice results


sorry for late reply m8, the dippy is looking the best, big fat squat leaves, lovin the bat shit !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> sorry for late reply m8, the dippy is looking the best, big fat squat leaves, lovin the bat shit !


thats what i wanted to hear m8 cheers, ive just gave mine their 1st feed of biogrow as its been in the allmix soil for 2 weeks now, another 4 weeks veg then i'll flip em


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats what i wanted to hear m8 cheers, ive just gave mine their 1st feed of biogrow as its been in the allmix soil for 2 weeks now, another 4 weeks veg then i'll flip em


its the quickest grower m8, loves a feed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> its the quickest grower m8, loves a feed


have u topped and trained yours? how do they respond to a bit of manipulation?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> have u topped and trained yours? how do they respond to a bit of manipulation?


i haven't touched it Gaz, i wait till i get a few clones b4 i start fucking around with them , just in case they don't like it, & i make things worse !


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

Turkilton said:


> alright guys, im about to germ a couple autos (NL & Ogre) but am needed a bit of advise on the soil mix, i know its best to go with a light mix for the autos. im going to go with bat mix soil from a local shop but would you guys know of anything better ?


yea use coco instead its harder to fuck up n depending on who you ask yeilds more, and use HUGE pots 20-30ltrs, plant straight into big pots and leave under light 20 on 4 off,

btw i hear the orge auto is ment to be a decent strain,,,if its the joint docs one


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> i haven't touched it Gaz, i wait till i get a few clones b4 i start fucking around with them , just in case they don't like it, & i make things worse !


PUSSY!.....nice avi.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

ha ha cheers lad......im trying ay......


shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin real neat in there jay top marks nice n clean my missis would be proud of ya lmao looks like your turning pro already


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

anyways got to fuk off to gym bbl............


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> anyways got to fuk off to gym bbl............


Fuck the Jim , the mere mention of his name makes me sick with exhaustion !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

well thats my base nutes ordered and my topmax and mollasses, il see how the topmax fairs compared to the boost!

fuk me this shit gets expensive..!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well thats my base nutes ordered and my topmax and mollasses, il see how the topmax fairs compared to the boost!
> 
> fuk me this shit gets expensive..!!!


But the rewards far out way the expenses Ice ! Doesn't have to be expensive , just don't BELEIVE the hype .


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey all.... What nutes would you go for??? 1st grow I used Ionic. But I've been told it's a bit ''cheep and cheerful'' and canna is really good!! My local grow shop has recommended Home & Garden... Any thoughts?????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> But the rewards far out way the expenses Ice ! Doesn't have to be expensive , just don't BELEIVE the hype .


 yeh ive red all over canna boost does fuk all,, im gunna start leaning towards the better cheaper alternative, even for bas enutes, so whoever uses the seaweed n sit mix inbox me what i need and wer and how i use! nice 1



skinup1971 said:


> Hey all.... What nutes would you go for??? 1st grow I used Ionic. But I've been told it's a bit ''cheep and cheerful'' and canna is really good!! My local grow shop has recommended Home & Garden... Any thoughts?????


 canna/biobozz mate unless u can make ur own


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 23, 2013)

Make my own??? Sounds interesting  Have you got any good links on how 2????


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 23, 2013)

making your owns an effort lol soil ive always gone with plant magic and organic nutes still flushed...hydro using canna nutes and will lower feed last week then give a flush with a few days light out just to see if it shocks the plant into giving it all its got.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

howdy lads hows we all doodling?


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Make my own??? Sounds interesting  Have you got any good links on how 2????


bucket, dechlorinated water, pint of ewc, half pint of bat guano, 2 tablespoons molasses, 20 ml alg a mic, 10 ml fish mix bubble with airstone for 24 hrs....for flowering only..this is my own receipe and is v easy....dilute with 4 parts water and feed every watering...Indi s bat shit tea...ha ha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> bucket, dechlorinated water, pint of ewc, half pint of bat guano, 2 tablespoons molasses, 20 ml alg a mic, 10 ml fish mix bubble with airstone for 24 hrs....for flowering only..this is my own receipe and is v easy....dilute with 4 parts water and feed every watering...Indi s bat shit tea...ha ha


how did that D look? you tried any yet?


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how did that D look? you tried any yet?


it looked banging and smelled much less, havnt tried it cos I got parents eve and I rec I need a week between trips.....did a big one the other nite when I was v pissed..not clever but very funny to be in that world and drunk wat a tit


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2013)

Evening all, just had a mate offer me banging import for £140`s.........an i got no money n cant touch anything for another 3 weeks coz of this upcoming drug test........cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> howdy lads hows we all doodling?


hows it going m8, im just smoking the last of my black hash now.



Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, just had a mate offer me banging import for £140`s.........an i got no money n cant touch anything for another 3 weeks coz of this upcoming drug test........cunt


thats bollox m8 but u can send some my way at those prices lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows it going m8, im just smoking the last of my black hash now.
> 
> 
> 
> thats bollox m8 but u can send some my way at those prices lol


im alrite geezer, just listing up some stuff on the road, n having a drink mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

warted plants...all good uped dose a nother ml.......im hoping they don't stretch 2 much under the 1200w wen flip 2moz cos ill end up with 4 footers I rec being 2 foot already.....dang.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

watered ...fukit tyerd


imcjayt said:


> warted plants...all good uped dose a nother ml.......im hoping they don't stretch 2 much under the 1200w wen flip 2moz cos ill end up with 4 footers I rec being 2 foot already.....dang.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows it going m8, im just smoking the last of my black hash now.
> 
> 
> 
> thats bollox m8 but u can send some my way at those prices lol


 lol if you wanna send the money thru n pay the postage ill quite happily pack it off with the fairy for ya

say £145-150 + P&P to you?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

sambo you mong, u forgot to send me those digits!
put her on ice il do it wed night so u can sort on thurs


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo you mong, u forgot to send me those digits!
> put her on ice il do it wed night so u can sort on thurs


sorry mate all done now check ya fone.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

ice ice baby...wen u posting more pics of ya forest lol.............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> sorry mate all done now check ya fone.


err will do, wen i find it  lol

so yeh get it redy for thurs mate il have my special thing ver theh house for it, so wer gravy,
the livers and bbc are looking fucking wikid for 3 weeks flower, the extra 250 red i added is blindin, il check the otehrs out without boosts later see the comparison.

question

how much molassis do i use? with this topmax stuff?

not posting noffink on here imc, not that i dont trust everyone,,,,,well i just dont! if u have skype or a eamil il send em u that way but nothing public,,,,, forest? id hardely call 1 plant a forset!


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

aint quite shure how much molass u need but I put a table spoon in a cup of hot water and mixed it in with my feed witch was 5 ltr a drum , so yer I done a tablespoon to every 5 ltr.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> err will do, wen i find it  lol
> 
> so yeh get it redy for thurs mate il have my special thing ver theh house for it, so wer gravy,
> the livers and bbc are looking fucking wikid for 3 weeks flower, the extra 250 red i added is blindin, il check the otehrs out without boosts later see the comparison.
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

wen do u start using pk once u flipped?


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

the earlier you add it imc the earlier you will be chopping.

on a cheese strain i would start at .5ml/l around 15 days in

you will get a dif answer off everyone on here


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wen do u start using pk once u flipped?


wait till the buds are joining up around 3ish then start and use to wk 6 no more pk after 42, start low and increase start at 0.5 per liter increasing to 1.5 on the last wk.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

cheers lad....


ghb said:


> the earlier you add it imc the earlier you will be chopping.
> 
> on a cheese strain i would start at .5ml/l around 15 days in
> 
> you will get a dif answer off everyone on here


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

sound rambo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

am just trying to install max payne 3, 26gb download better fucking work lolol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

how long is that taking you? that's over a day in my town lolol.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> how long is that taking you? that's over a day in my town lolol.


i got a 63mb connection so not very long lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

are you gonna pay the bill this time then? you must have some porn collection lad


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> are you gonna pay the bill this time then? you must have some porn collection lad


lmao this is me 3rd bt account i think lol but just payed a 78quid bill so all good at the mo.

why collect porn when u got pornhub.com lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

it's nice to own a hard copy, you can't always live up in the cloud!
make the most of that shit and have it downloading 24/7 i say.

adultwork directcam= addictive. find a german bitch and it's on fer days


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

up about 140 today on the roulette hasnt been a bad day, got kids there winter jackets donated a fair bit today, carnt grumble today at least lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

online roulette is horrible, please stop now! if you ever win a pound on roulette you should take it and run


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> online roulette is horrible, please stop now! if you ever win a pound on roulette you should take it and run


i dont play online too dangerous i have only the second super casino in my town open 24hrs even more dangerous, but im a win a go guy only way to win.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

0,8,10,11,32,35 large bets cover some others if ya numbers come in your on a winner if not walk out wit what u was all ready happy to lose........


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

casino managers are the worst, i've seen some shit that turned my stomach. a 24hr casino must see some sorry sights, real low faces

you have the right idea with it at least, when that money leaves your hand you can't expect it back.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> casino managers are the worst, i've seen some shit that turned my stomach. a 24hr casino must see some sorry sights, real low faces


its plush as fuck in there mate, nice resturants,bars is zee dogs bollacks you misog lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 23, 2013)

Evening wank stains. I go thru stages of hammering roulette. Can have a real good day and then ya think its a given, then the next week ya 400 squid down.... Very dangerous stuff lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

it must be jam packed with tiddlies sambo, that's all you see in the ones by mine. they single handedly keep the betting industry going in this country, we are just a supplement lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sae check ur inbox m8


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening wank stains. I go thru stages of hammering roulette. Can have a real good day and then ya think its a given, then the next week ya 400 squid down.... Very dangerous stuff lol


gotta learn to walk away, saying that id put in 30 nuffing then i couldnt leave added another score and had 5quid on 32 plus splits thats when i left lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

can't wait for the deep blue to be ready, i got a 20 of so called cheese yesterday, it snaps crackles and pops lol.

going for a banger, literally.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> it must be jam packed with tiddlies sambo, that's all you see in the ones by mine. they single handedly keep the betting industry going in this country, we are just a supplement lol


yeah on a weekend u see a fair few kids but most the time especially during the day it quiet and people spending some serious money, i love it even just to watch the tables


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

had a bit of a session on fri night me and a old friend from london who drove up, 8 green androids lab tested at 220mg per pill, gram of shine me mate brought up, 2g of ket, 5g of paki and 00 10g of some fruity weed, 2 70cl bot of voddys hes abit more hardcore than me but anyway today i found a green android on the sofa one of us didnt take prob me lol RESULT lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

bonus back of the couch pill! can't believe you missed your mouth with one of them though, your mate must be hardcore for you to assume it was you lol.

are you gonna do it now with your voddy?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> bonus back of the couch pill! can't believe you missed your mouth with one of them though, your mate must be hardcore for you to assume it was you lol.
> 
> are you gonna do it now with your voddy?


lol yeah he is lol i think it was me for shore.

no im gonna save it till i got some ket to go with it ghb.


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

you are a complex cat.
most i know just do ale and beak, can't do one without the other.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> had a bit of a session on fri night me and a old friend from london who drove up, 8 green androids lab tested at 220mg per pill, gram of shine me mate brought up, 2g of ket, 5g of paki and 00 10g of some fruity weed, 2 70cl bot of voddys hes abit more hardcore than me but anyway today i found a green android on the sofa one of us didnt take prob me lol RESULT lol


Nice one, I've seen that shit happen before lol, walked in on my m8s all takin them acid a few month ago to find a strip of about 15 in the ashtray bein passed round with the joint lol, no one knew they wer there


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae check ur inbox m8


Already done n ya got a reply, soz was eating


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got me clones all cut of the livers an exo, couple weeks and this shit is on lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

mastergrow said:


> just got me clones all cut of the livers an exo, couple weeks and this shit is on lol


*bowt fucking time u lazy slow cunt!*


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *bowt fucking time u lazy slow cunt!*


lazy? Fuckin lazy? Had to wait on the fuckers growin didn't i, plus been leaving the house at 6am and gettin home at 7:30pm ye cunt, some of us fuckin work


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lazy? Fuckin lazy? Had to wait on the fuckers growin didn't i, plus been leaving the house at 6am and gettin home at 7:30pm ye cunt, some of us fuckin work


Up the workers !, (he says as he's had a week off doing nothing but smoking & scoffing).


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

even im looking for a real job what has the world become lolol


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

i tried not working, it didn't work lol. it's expensive to live these days.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> i tried not working, it didn't work lol. it's expensive to live these days.


shore is wana buy some livers clones? lololol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 23, 2013)

What's the point of working other than a front? Just keep the tax man happy.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

we all need to buy a big house in the digs......rig the leccy and fuk the tax man lmaooooooooo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

never rig the leccy they will go harder on you with that then the go.........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

I was joking lol......but house in the digs sounds nice get a few 100 on the go.....


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

move to france or spain, people leave you to do your own thing, unlike here.
also cheaper to live with better weather.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

mate wen my kids are older im fuking off anyways.....fuk this uk bolloks


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

ill sell everything...house cars business then will be ......cya Pakistan.......I mean not so grait britan lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate wen my kids are older im fuking off anyways.....fuk this uk bolloks


I fuked off and came back, was living in sicily for a while.....fukin place full of cunts, prefer the English village life


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

yer u mite do now but like I sed b4 u emag what is gonna be like in 20 yrs from now......anyways I need a smoke aint had one for a whyle now lol....


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer u mite do now but like I sed b4 u emag what is gonna be like in 20 yrs from now......anyways I need a smoke aint had one for a whyle now lol....


mate im nearly 50 this country has always been good and bad and your rite its getting worse but you can still find cool places to live, this immigration experiment is fuked......imagine for one minute which Pakistanis are gonna come and live here....traditional home loving family people are gonna stay in their countries ....misfits psychos and rapists are gonna get on a boat and look for mug countries who pay them to breed.....welcome to the uk


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

anyone got any good reccomendations for trainwreck or any one ran tga's time wreck? i have read the trainwreck has a lemon hint to it??


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

fukin exactly mate.....welcome to Pakistan....., thayll run the uk in time......


indikat said:


> mate im nearly 50 this country has always been good and bad and your rite its getting worse but you can still find cool places to live, this immigration experiment is fuked......imagine for one minute which Pakistanis are gonna come and live here....traditional home loving family people are gonna stay in their countries ....misfits psychos and rapists are gonna get on a boat and look for mug countries who pay them to breed.....welcome to the uk


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> anyone got any good reccomendations for trainwreck or any one ran tga's time wreck? i have read the trainwreck has a lemon hint to it??


I just shredded 3 trainwreck humbolt, tga regs I got 7 outta 10 males,2 runts and one 10oz er which nanared....good luck if ya get a good one but I would go for JTR or plushberry if tga....put the 7 males to the sword


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2013)

lemonking i have only ever grown a trainwreck cross. trainwreck i have smoked is sort of citrusy but a lot more spiced musky sort of aroma

[video=youtube;PxhNnrTmpGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxhNnrTmpGU[/video]

this is chernobyl, a trainwreck cross.
i didn't like this particular phenotype but i have more seeds and i hear there is a nice lime candy one.

jack the ripper has a few lemon phenotypes from tga


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

why u so obsessed with lemon....at lemon


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

what did you think of humboldts gear?? it dont look that appealing to me....i dont really like subcool either but i have heard the timewreck was a big yeilder 

i want to make "lemon wreck" Ls x time/train wreck.....if trainwreck does have a lemon hint it would be handy!!

humbolt are giving away green crack seeds on the tude.....sounds good but i want to run sickmeds psycho crack (uk psychosis x usa green crack) first


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what did you think of humboldts gear?? it dont look that appealing to me....i dont really like subcool either but i have heard the timewreck was a big yeilder
> 
> i want to make "lemon wreck" Ls x time/train wreck.....if trainwreck does have a lemon hint it would be handy!!
> 
> humbolt are giving away green crack seeds on the tude.....sounds good but i want to run sickmeds psycho crack (uk psychosis x usa green crack) first


I binned em look to low yielding to flower (trainwreck), if u want seeds try breeders boutique as they have very good genetics some of which are based on uk clone onlies, or get the clone onlies themselves


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> why u so obsessed with lemon....at lemon


long story short when i was 14 i was smoking allot of soap bar, tie weed (cant spell it lol), and what is called "dutch" basically pure shit.

then one day i was sold a scores by one of the older boys, i went home opened the cling and sitting in front of me were 3 HUGE at the time, lime green buds, that stunk, i mean stunk my room out of lemons, needles to say i smoked a zoobie and i remember 4 deep deep puffs in, with the deepest lemon sherbert taste in my dry mouth thinking that this was for me....in short it blew my mind!!

i rang him back and it was all gone.....then after a good few years of hunting for that same weed, i was going all over london in search and everyone and there nan claims to have lems here, i gave up, at the same time i hadtossed a bagseed into a coke bottle filled with mud and as i sat there watiching the grass grow, a big lightbulb came on, and i thought instead of finding it i would grow it.....

5 years later i still havent ever even came close, i understand it may have been a citrus clone that was popular from the 80s but who knows...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> I binned em look to low yielding to flower (trainwreck), if u want seeds try breeders boutique as they have very good genetics some of which are based on uk clone onlies, or get the clone onlies themselves


i have some smelly fingerez and smelly cherry x smelly berry to run when the tents are sorted but didnt think my Ls would suit either of these....


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> long story short when i was 14 i was smoking allot of soap bar, tie weed (cant spell it lol), and what is called "dutch" basically pure shit.
> 
> then one day i was sold a scores by one of the older boys, i went home opened the cling and sitting in front of me were 3 HUGE at the time, lime green buds, that stunk, i mean stunk my room out of lemons, needles to say i smoked a zoobie and i remember 4 deep deep puffs in, with the deepest lemon sherbert taste in my dry mouth thinking that this was for me....in short it blew my mind!!
> 
> ...


get over it and move on theres bttr than that out there......psycho for example


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

do you know smelly fingerz is part of a famous slh pheno that im about to get back in stock, will be the only person holdin all four the exo,livers,pyscho n fingerzs lemon


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> lemonking i have only ever grown a trainwreck cross. trainwreck i have smoked is sort of citrusy but a lot more spiced musky sort of aroma
> 
> [video=youtube;PxhNnrTmpGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxhNnrTmpGU[/video]
> 
> ...


i was wanting to make my own cross and was thinking what might taste well with or improve the LS, i think train wreck would be good as from what ive gathered its slightly lemony and as you say abit spicey, to me this sounds exactly like SLH by GHS...so the Lemon wreck cross i have in mind would work, however both train wreck and LS are old news, so i was thinking tgas time wreck as it looks and has similar qualities as the trainwreck and is more cureent/popular/newer....if that makes sense! gotta think marketability in the future lol....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

how that fingy indi???


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> do you know smelly fingerz is part of a famous slh pheno that im about to get back in stock, will be the only person holdin all four the exo,livers,pyscho n fingerzs lemon


yes i did know you was giving him a bell the other day, but said no more...now that i will be very interested in!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

i just dropped that green android so hope your up for a late one lololol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> get over it and move on theres bttr than that out there......psycho for example


lool 5 years of only ever growing lemon n he tells me to get over it lol....i know what you mean but im too far down the rabbits hole now!!

i havent ever smoked psychosis so its a case of dont know what im missing, i have however smoked some of bb's psycho killer and was very impressed, not as lemony taste wise as i had expected and defo more of a full on tropical fruit smell, that acctually smells like a lemon, lime etc

it was good.


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> how that fingy indi???


it looks fukin mint mate, well good it was in a factory perfect mini swab packet like the one u get for an injection, and inside the powder was pressed so I thought it was paper...fukin genius


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

indikat said:


> it looks fukin mint mate, well good it was in a factory perfect mini swab packet like the one u get for an injection, and inside the powder was pressed so I thought it was paper...fukin genius


you no me indi i dont fuck around.............


----------



## indikat (Sep 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i just dropped that green android so hope your up for a late one lololol


me an the mrs gonna do an e sometime we get childcare....never done one with her


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

las fingerzs original bout day 40ish, best tasting lemon i ever had.......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ja75Vy6Ovw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ja75Vy6Ovw[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

sambo
imc
mg
rimmer


emails mateeys


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

@ newuser

[video=youtube;ToZUIdbgqjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToZUIdbgqjE[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

FUCK ME rap videos have come along way best vid ever!!

[video=youtube;kbstA0YvSK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbstA0YvSK0[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 23, 2013)

fuk me got to be pleased with them donkydik colas lad......nice work lad........


IC3M4L3 said:


> sambo
> imc
> mg
> rimmer
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me got to be pleased with them donkydik colas lad......nice work lad........


 thanx man, come a longw ay aint they! one of ems leaves are literally white with frost lol. i think thats the northern lights x skunk no.1


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

i couldnt open them vids in my mail ice?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ieMA11Fh7MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieMA11Fh7MU[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 23, 2013)

''YOU continue to post on rollitup with all your racist, junkie, lowlife behaviour on show for everyone that cares to look, and a lot have. Your mate has been busted and his phone has been confiscated with your number on there. YOU should be alleviating peoples anxieties on here that have ordered from you, err no - WHOOSH! You don't even understand do you?''

i suspect welshsmoking paki cock sucker????


----------



## indikat (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ''YOU continue to post on rollitup with all your racist, junkie, lowlife behaviour on show for everyone that cares to look, and a lot have. Your mate has been busted and his phone has been confiscated with your number on there. YOU should be alleviating peoples anxieties on here that have ordered from you, err no - WHOOSH! You don't even understand do you?''
> 
> i suspect welshsmoking paki cock sucker????


sim in tha bin end of story, typical wind up get everyone worried over nuffin......geeza don't know wat hes on about...junkie my arse


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx man, come a longw ay aint they! one of ems leaves are literally white with frost lol. i think thats the northern lights x skunk no.1


Where are my updates cunt!? Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone smoked headband? Comes up recromended on attitude and looks to be a serious yielder if what they say us true. Think it's a sour diesel cross. Not had sour d in ages, real unique smell if dried properly.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> ''YOU continue to post on rollitup with all your racist, junkie, lowlife behaviour on show for everyone that cares to look, and a lot have. Your mate has been busted and his phone has been confiscated with your number on there. YOU should be alleviating peoples anxieties on here that have ordered from you, err no - WHOOSH! You don't even understand do you?''
> 
> i suspect welshsmoking paki cock sucker????


??????????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

lol wtf is that about? err no WHOOSH?!? 

i definitely don't understand hahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol wtf is that about? err no WHOOSH?!?
> 
> i definitely don't understand hahaha


What he said !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2013)

don that whoosh sound is the point flying right over your head lol.

and yorkie wtf is that?, it looks like the action from an assault rifle or something of the sort


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> yea use coco instead its harder to fuck up n depending on who you ask yeilds more, and use HUGE pots 20-30ltrs, plant straight into big pots and leave under light 20 on 4 off,
> 
> btw i hear the orge auto is ment to be a decent strain,,,if its the joint docs one


ill just go for the coco professional plus then, btw if anyone sees this and has any other input please do say now before i go buy the media tonight ! im stunting the Ogre because ive seen what its capable of and i cant have that shit going on in my wardrobe its on 50x35cm and 6 ft tall so i seriously have a lack of space. so that will be started im a litre pot then onto 5 litre soon as the sex shows as ive heard a lot that this will stunt the plant. 

joint doctor is be mate and tbh i havent seen to much of it about just little bits here and there is there any thing major i should know about the plant or is it just as straight forward as the NL.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 24, 2013)

My advice would always be to not waste time doing autos. Terrible yield and second rate smoke.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i couldnt open them vids in my mail ice?


same here

10FUCKING CHARACTERS


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 24, 2013)

not really in this for the smoke at the mo mate, this is only my first 'proper' grow (done a couple just around the house) and thus doing it more for the experience than any thing else.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Where are my updates cunt!? Lol


see i knew ther was one person soz man--sent now m8

sambo, ther rar format u have to download and watch, password is what i said in the email


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

saerimmner said:


> same here
> 
> 10fucking characters


 ther in rar u tools, download and extract with the password given,, for lords sake!!lmao

don/yorkie if u both want yel have to send me yer email addys to send em to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

lol i'd need your email first man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i'd need your email first man.


err ok sec

and u got my email,,REMEEEBR!

anwyays pmd it to u


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther in rar u tools, download and extract with the password given,, for lords sake!!lmao
> 
> don/yorkie if u both want yel have to send me yer email addys to send em to


Came up some sky cloud download thing when I went to watch them on my phone????? Probly not worth the watch anyway hahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err ok sec
> 
> and u got my email,,REMEEEBR!
> 
> anwyays pmd it to u


deleted it when i had that post scare the other month  email sent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Came up some sky cloud download thing when I went to watch them on my phone????? Probly not worth the watch anyway hahahah


 yeh ul have to download them and extract, let me know if ur android or apple and il send u link for the extractor app for ya phone m9,,actually heres them both

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/winzip/id500637987?mt=8 apple

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.agilesoftresource&hl=en android


Don Gin and Ton said:


> deleted it when i had that post scare the other month  email sent


 lol no probs, email sent, remeebr u have to donwload them and then use winrar to extract


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

gonna be a canny xmas for you man


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

fukin top man Rambo is on it again fairy all good.....just been to nother local shop orderd a sont-green power and he got me the wrong on yet again.....even tho I got him to write green power down.......blokes got the sak wont be going again.....but got to get it in today and flipped so will have to use standard son-t 600...........


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

top work ice, very impressed you got some yieldege there.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

as for me well necking that green android on top of a bot of vods prob wasnt me best move, missed my special delivery, must have fallen over too at some point me ankle is all swollen and hurting and me knee too lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

ppppppppppppppppppppppppppffffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.......no comment........


newuserlol said:


> as for me well necking that green android on top of a bot of vods prob wasnt me best move, missed my special delivery, must have fallen over too at some point me ankle is all swollen and hurting and me knee too lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

yer ice hope im on ya xmas list....ps4 special delivery please........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

forgot to add the gta5 in there too.....


imcjayt said:


> yer ice hope im on ya xmas list....ps4 special delivery please........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

Rambo wants a blow up doll....or a vibrating pink pussy lol...............


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Xmas I'd like a good fucking yield lol no less than 18oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ice hope im on ya xmas list....ps4 special delivery please........


lmao, yeh sure! il add to my list!

il get anothe rin before xmas, got14 in veg already under a lil 24 watta cfl t4 and ther about 9 inches tall so by the t ime these are done il be putting these in the pots same day as i pull, so thats gunna be a very busy weekend,pull/trim/hang/repot
fuk me il be a busy bee,,,, not looing forward to all the trimmin neither

and nigga1 id be WOUNDED with a 18 oz harvest...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

Afternoon shit flickerz, what we all up to today? im just home from college so time for a nice bong followed by a FAT joint, then over to kfc for me and the kids dinner


----------



## indikat (Sep 24, 2013)

I bin brewing shit tea everyday, starts to do foamy and bubble up and spray specs of shit everywhere, doesn't exactly smell but you know its there and its fukin black.....the plants love it, the two new psychos are 10 days in and stretchin nice with deep green shiny leaves....mine are often a bit dull at this stage but not with act.... shiny as fuk and the buds on the exo and older psycho have lots of weight already and have needed staking every branch ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> I bin brewing shit tea everyday, starts to do foamy and bubble up and spray specs of shit everywhere, doesn't exactly smell but you know its there and its fukin black.....the plants love it, the two new psychos are 10 days in and stretchin nice with deep green shiny leaves....mine are often a bit dull at this stage but not with act.... shiny as fuk and the buds on the exo and older psycho have lots of weight already and have needed staking every branch ffs


 yeh wait for week 5 mate the smell is outragious, i hope yer got a good filter! and the smell sticks to ya clothes,

are u using the tea as base nutes rather than canna and what medium u suing?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

u guesstimated what u rec ya gonna pull


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh wait for week 5 mate the smell is outragious, i hope yer got a good filter! and the smell sticks to ya clothes,
> 
> are u using the tea as base nutes rather than canna and what medium u suing?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 24, 2013)

My current grow I don't see myself getting much at all but would love to be proven wrong. Possibly know the reason why though. Not decided yet if ill change things. If I get less than 12 I won't be a happy bunny at all lol. Next grow I'm vegging my flower tent aswell will be down n ready just before Xmas. Gonna hope for 15oz from 600w and 4/5 from the 250.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bong - sucked, Joint - smoked, Kfc - munched, time for another smoke, the girls aint due another feed till 2morro so gonna sit on ma arse for the rest of the night and do sweet fuck all


----------



## indikat (Sep 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh wait for week 5 mate the smell is outragious, i hope yer got a good filter! and the smell sticks to ya clothes,
> 
> are u using the tea as base nutes rather than canna and what medium u suing?


I got two filters both new, psycho is same as yours at 61/2 weeks, yeah im only using tea and I only use a few mil of grow in the tea to feed the microbes, the medium is my own based on all mix coco perlite bat shit, fish blood bone ewc humic/fulvic acids


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u guesstimated what u rec ya gonna pull


enough,,, 50+



indikat said:


> I got two filters both new, psycho is same as yours at 61/2 weeks, yeah im only using tea and I only use a few mil of grow in the tea to feed the microbes, the medium is my own based on all mix coco perlite bat shit, fish blood bone ewc humic/fulvic acids


well fuk that seems a reet ballache, il stick with rteusable coc and perlite with cannazym, tyvm,lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u guesstimated what u rec ya gonna pull


50-60oz i would guesstimate


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

yer was looking at 60 oz some big donkydicks in there lol........well I deff want a ps4 and gta for xmas now......lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

and i still want me blow up doll and vibrating fake fanny lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

fuk me he will be able to buy u a philipino after that chop to keep lmaooooooooooooooo


newuserlol said:


> and i still want me blow up doll and vibrating fake fanny lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

since we all giving ice our xmas list this year, i'll take a new 6" box extractor fan with a Rhino filter to go with, cheers ice man


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> 50-60oz i would guesstimate


I'm Hopeing for 15, off my hotch poch when I flip em next week


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

flipped mine today.......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

lol the fuking tight arse CUNT wldnt even splash out on a xmas card for us.......lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> since we all giving ice our xmas list this year, i'll take a new 6" box extractor fan with a Rhino filter to go with, cheers ice man


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me he will be able to buy u a philipino after that chop to keep lmaooooooooooooooo


. . . Yes, ile have a phillipino aswell please, there up there tongueing yer prostrate in no time !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

lmfao trust u to come out with that baz....only u ay ha ha ha


bazoomer said:


> . . . Yes, ile have a phillipino aswell please, there up there tongueing yer prostrate in no time !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm Hopeing for 15, off my hotch poch when I flip em next week


im hoping for 20-30 from my 4, they have 1200hps and 20ltr airpots.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im hoping for 20-30 from my 4, they have 1200hps and 20ltr airpots.


I'm sure a man of you're caliber will go above & beyond New .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmfao trust u to come out with that baz....only u ay ha ha ha


Lol, wanna swap em after m8 ?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

20 to 30.....id be happy with that off my 10 under the 1200w lol


newuserlol said:


> im hoping for 20-30 from my 4, they have 1200hps and 20ltr airpots.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

i'd be happy to pull 12oz off my current 5 plants but i know i'll be lucky to crack the 5 oz mark as i fucked them early on with too short a veg time, hoping for much bigger and better results with my BB strains as they are getting a 6 week veg before i flip em


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

i member being 18 and in pattaya thailand, was out with a load of older lads in a some bar they must have slipped her a few bhat cause shes come over to the edge of the stage where i was sitting on a barstool she just pulled her g-string aside and stuck her fanny in me face i was young and drunk i was munching on that fanny hardcore lol sticking me bottle up her all in full view of the of the bar lol i member feeling a little ill the next day tho imagining how many cocks had been there lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

these been in 8 weeks from wen my seed germd.....flipped today at 2 foot...lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i member being 18 and in pattaya thailand, was out with a load of older lads in a some bar they must have slipped her a few bhat cause shes come over to the edge of the stage where i was sitting on a barstool she just pulled her g-string aside and stuck her fanny in me face i was young and drunk i was munching on that fanny hardcore lol sticking me bottle up her all in full view of the of the bar lol i member feeling a little ill the next day tho imagining how many cocks had been there lmao


hahaha yeah and probably her own cock been there at somepoint as well b4 it was chopped off......we all know what thailand is famous for lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 24, 2013)

hope u went to the clap clinic lol


newuserlol said:


> i member being 18 and in pattaya thailand, was out with a load of older lads in a some bar they must have slipped her a few bhat cause shes come over to the edge of the stage where i was sitting on a barstool she just pulled her g-string aside and stuck her fanny in me face i was young and drunk i was munching on that fanny hardcore lol sticking me bottle up her all in full view of the of the bar lol i member feeling a little ill the next day tho imagining how many cocks had been there lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha yeah and probably her own cock been there at somepoint as well b4 it was chopped off......we all know what thailand is famous for lmao


thats a myth mate, in pattaya they have one side street with a huge neon sign saying boystown, them trannys charge 3 times more than the women also the women would never allow it they are some violent fuckers them thai women, i see some bad fights over there between thai women, see one get bottled pretty bad.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hope u went to the clap clinic lol


first thing i did when i got home lol ouch! they stick this long swab thingy right down ya japs eye.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> first thing i did when i got home lol ouch! there stick this long swab thingy right down ya japs eye.


hahaha been there m8 its not a pleasant experience


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2013)

amazing how gta gets realeased and the thread dies! lmao

so yeh u grabbing cnts! remeebr im 50-50! 
and mine had like a 10 weeks veg or sum shit, eietrhway seemed to take a while to flip, this next lot will have already been vegged so be straight into flower, then they will be ready for xmas like.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> amazing how gta gets realeased and the thread dies! lmao
> 
> so yeh u grabbing cnts! remeebr im 50-50!
> and mine had like a 10 weeks veg or sum shit, eietrhway seemed to take a while to flip, this next lot will have already been vegged so be straight into flower, then they will be ready for xmas like.


dont think its just gta mate, the bust recently usually keeps people away for while.


----------



## indikat (Sep 24, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> enough,,, 50+
> 
> 
> 
> well fuk that seems a reet ballache, il stick with rteusable coc and perlite with cannazym, tyvm,lol


u gonna be lookin for a way to make cheap nutes mr 3 kw, I dont pay for boost or pk or anything just a few drops of grow......the microbes multiply and feed the plants continuously and its cheap as a handful of worm shit some bat shit and some molasses....very very cheap ....how much is boost.......? madness


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2013)

well lads this thread is dead 2nite so im off to ma bed now, up at 7am to get kids ready, then off to college at 8.30, this student shit is fucking murder


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

indikat said:


> u gonna be lookin for a way to make cheap nutes mr 3 kw, I dont pay for boost or pk or anything just a few drops of grow......the microbes multiply and feed the plants continuously and its cheap as a handful of worm shit some bat shit and some molasses....very very cheap ....how much is boost.......? madness



canna boast and biobizz heaven are around 50quid a litre!

i dont no about the boast but the heaven does fuck all lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> first thing i did when i got home lol ouch! they stick this long swab thingy right down ya japs eye.


That just sounds painful even reading it lol can't they just tell from a blood test? I don't think I could handle something down my japs eye.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 24, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> That just sounds painful even reading it lol can't they just tell from a blood test? I don't think I could handle something down my japs eye.


dunno ninja only been the once, but its a long swab with a twisty bit at the end they stick right down ya japs! and i had blood test too.

luckily was all clear apart from the herpes,aids,gonorrhoea and syphilis lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 24, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno ninja only been the once, but its a long swab with a twisty bit at the end they stick right down ya japs! and i had blood test too.
> 
> luckily was all clear apart from the herpes,aids,gonorrhoea and syphilis lmao


the first one i ever had was in hmp brixton......3 sexy as fuck female nurses, extensions, nails the works......well he only popepd up to say hello!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 24, 2013)

Well just got in from a night shift then im getting picked up 6.30 yeeeaaahhhh sound mate.I might get a whole hours sleep down me neck whoopie fucking doo


----------



## iiKode (Sep 24, 2013)

shawn when you get a phone, contact me bud


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Got it done insid? They make you have a test before you go in? Fuck getting hard when you know that's coming I'd bloody refuse. Suppose only worrying thing is it stops you having kids if left untreated dont it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> dunno ninja only been the once, but its a long swab with a twisty bit at the end they stick right down ya japs! and i had blood test too.
> 
> luckily was all clear apart from the herpes,aids,gonorrhoea and syphilis lmao


thank fuck you didnt get crabs


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

fuck smoking before going out to town again. i was walking out of the bank reading the reciept thing and nearly walked into the window. i was too paranoid to go into greggs for a few pasties then. fucking munchies lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> fuck smoking before going out to town again. i was walking out of the bank reading the reciept thing and nearly walked into the window. i was too paranoid to go into greggs for a few pasties then. fucking munchies lol


Hahaha, I always keep me head down whilst stoned & in crowds, usually end up in a window or some cunts neck ! Lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Hahaha, I always keep me head down whilst stoned & in crowds, usually end up in a window or some cunts neck ! Lol


its usually the stupid sign things they put up on pavements that get me lol


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

good thing about the dam, there's always someone who's wierder than you around every corner.


----------



## Turkilton (Sep 25, 2013)

any of you UK boys interested in my set up and grow link my link


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

DST said:


> good thing about the dam, there's always someone who's wierder than you around every corner.


...have you visited the welsh valleys lately D ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Turdlington said:


> any of you UK boys interestd in my set up and grow link my link



No mr turdlingtan fuk offf


Morning biyatches fucked man bed ay 5am fucking gta


And dst no cunt is weirda thanu weirdo CUNT!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ...have you visited the welsh valleys lately D ?


Not since I was knee high to a grasshopper. My Great Gran was Welsh and I remember being in this village (on a hill surprisingly enough) and there was a cool swing park just up the road with a Witches Hat, lol....

She was a reall funny old girl by all accounts.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> And dst no cunt is weirda thanu weirdo CUNT!!!


look out. IC3 has had his weetabix, thinks he's the hard man after a few hours on GTA...more like GTFO!!

EDIT: A nicely stoned weirdo cunt though......


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

DST said:


> look out. IC3 has had his weetabix, thinks he's the hard man after a few hours on GTA...more like GTFO!!
> 
> EDIT: A nicely stoned weirdo cunt though......


... Oh my !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaar


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

morning fannyflap sniffers.....


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

no, he's actually the Sugar Puff Monster!!!


IC3M4L3 said:


> Yahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaar


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheers to the big man,ive a good collection now !...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

DST said:


> no, he's actually the Sugar Puff Monster!!!
> 
> 
> IC3M4L3 said:
> ...


Puff being the word....

Well ghost train haze seeds showed up.....crushed SHAWNEY.......cunt.

Topmax is here dont say how much per.ml anyone??


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

try this mite help....View attachment 2835115


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 25, 2013)

was down the casino till 5am then carried on back at mine, mate lost 700 quid i drank about 50 of them chips tho, fucking double vod n tonic near 8quid, fuck that so i started on the long island ice teas i dont really like em but more booze and only 7quid lol

me mate was bout 2k up at one point i said lets go and he told me to fuck off lol chucked me a chip and said go get another drink lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

me pers wen I used it I thort the chart was shit didn't follow in the end.....just added what thort girls needed.....


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers to the big man,ive a good collection now !...


them and your bb stuff too id say you have a very very good collection..............


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

atm I got Acapulco gold blue cheese psyco and exo thanks to the main man......


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me pers wen I used it I thort the chart was shit didn't follow in the end.....just added what thort girls needed.....


ive seen that chart minus heaven stuck to every detail and watered everyday also, produce 24oz from four plants under 1 600hps, seen it do 19,20s more than once too

and this is a lady pushing towards 60 lol im glad shes stopped she would shame me every grow with her yields lol it was embarrassing lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

hmmm mite be the same lady I new who done the same on ere lol....


newuserlol said:


> ive seen that chart minus heaven stuck to every detail and watered everyday also, produce 24oz from four plants under 1 600hps, seen it do 19,20s more than once too
> 
> and this is a lady pushing towards 60 lol im glad shes stopped she would shame me every grow with her yields lol it was embarrassing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hmmm mite be the same lady I new who done the same on ere lol....


lolol shes me ex mother in law imc seen it with the real eyes lol but me personally ive never stuck to the chart proper, i agree read the plants give them what they need when they need it but she sticks to that chart minus the heaven like glue and would smash it everytime........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

poped 40mg of dianabol and ready to hit the gym.....laterz lads


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

yer im shure its same person off ere aint seen her for a whyle now......


newuserlol said:


> lolol shes me ex mother in law imc seen it with the real eyes lol but me personally ive never stuck to the chart proper, i agree read the plants give them what they need when they need it but she sticks to that chart minus the heaven like glue and would smash it everytime........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

or u mite of told me and ive dremtd it cant rem been pisses n stoned since then.....lol


imcjayt said:


> yer im shure its same person off ere aint seen her for a whyle now......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

laterz....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> try this mite help....View attachment 2835115


i see tehrs 2 bits for topmax, so is that 2ml per litre then?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 25, 2013)

get down the gym geezer the steds need working lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> poped 40mg of dianabol and ready to hit the gym.....laterz lads


It's only got a half life of about 4 hours so most of that is useless.

It'd do it's job a million times better if you split it down into 4 x 10mg doses spread through the day, every 4 hours or so.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2013)

Afternoon all, just got back from medical at work & drug test, passed with flying colours, reckons it can detect weed for upto 30days after use n i passed after 20days not smoking lol

chucked up the details of it below for ya`s in case anyon is interested or gets given the same test







[h=2]InstAlert 5 Panel Combo1 Drug Test DOA-154/1 50 tests (2 box)[/h]
[h=5]Product Information[/h] Simultaneously screen urine for five commonly used drugs of abuse. Cannabis, Cocaine, Amphetamine, Methamphetamine (includes Ecstasy) and Opiates (Heroin)
FDA approved ISO9001 accredited. 
Click on the title for full details.

Value: Five drug screens in one test .
Covers Five common drugs of abuse in the UK
Accurate: Over 97% accurate compared with GC/MS laboratory tests.
Fast: Results in 3 - 5 minutes.
Simple: On-site results in minutes. Individual results for each drug group.
Delivery: Product shipped by First class UK Delivery in plain packaging.
Drug Screening Period: detects use for 3-5 days except for cannabis up to 30 days


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> them and your bb stuff too id say you have a very very good collection..............


Cheers m8, it's up to the grower now I suppose , I'm such an idle cunt !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm such an idle cunt !


me too, i shouldbe going main OP daily but fuk that, feeding em more every 2 days lol,, my livers are hungry as fuk, taking nr 2 litres a day!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me too, i shouldbe going main OP daily but fuk that, feeding em more every 2 days lol,, my livers are hungry as fuk, taking nr 2 litres a day!


Know what you mean m8, I'm so lazy , I've now got a pump in my Rez , with a big extendable watering lance so I don't have to bend down ! Lazy cunt .


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2013)

Threads fucked again, cant acess past page 9909, fucking site needs to actually employ an IT person that knows what they are doing


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Threads fucked again, cant acess past page 9909, fucking site needs to actually employ an IT person that knows what they are doing


. . & give out free K F C !


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Threads fucked again, cant acess past page 9909, fucking site needs to actually employ an IT person that knows what they are doing


pfft only noobs use 10 posts per page, i'm only on page 2478

congrats on the piss pass lad, check your mail!

i reckon ices idea would catch on fast, might be a bit sweaty by time the fairy comes with it mind.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's only got a half life of about 4 hours so most of that is useless.
> 
> It'd do it's job a million times better if you split it down into 4 x 10mg doses spread through the day, every 4 hours or so.


I used to take 6 pink pills a day spaced out, never all at once cause the geezer told me the same as yorkstar


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

Fucking noobs man, every time I log on I got a hundred questions....even changing my visibility didn't work I just get twice as many asking when I'm back.....ffs damm my good nature......it's q n a time again.....


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey Guys, Hope ya all are Happy n High.... I'm happy to say my first grow has done me proud GWS sweet sticky creeping but awesome high... Feel like I'm doing my own ''super high me'' which me un malady watched last night, wrecked... Can any of you kind gentlemen tell me the name of a fairly recent film...............................Two American/growers/selling/dealing/shagging the same bird???? Growing super crops.. Something to do with one being in the army (afghanistan)
Any help peeps  it's doing my head in (short term memory lose) lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2013)

savages, what a let down


----------



## skinup1971 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice one GHB... Thats the one.... Cheers.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 25, 2013)

Afternoon boys. Plants fattening up nicely. Jus cut all nutes and on jus ripen now. Still got 32 temps tho! caused a lot of leaf curling but it's all good  gonna get a 1.2 tent and a 5'' fan and filter for next round should sort the temps out.


----------



## ghb (Sep 25, 2013)

they don't look like they minded the high temps, that blue thai is a fat slag of a plant


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 25, 2013)

I kno my temps have been horrendous all through the grow, it's got a nice big ard on lol. And ice, I can't for the life of me open them files u sent, I think my lappys got a virus or sum shit. Keeps saying an unknown error has occurred :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I kno my temps have been horrendous all through the grow, it's got a nice big ard on lol. And ice, I can't for the life of me open them files u sent, I think my lappys got a virus or sum shit. Keeps saying an unknown error has occurred :/


use winrar to open em m8 here- u already got the passord, i cant just host em mate coz of what they are
http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar500.exe


and if u think u got virus use this
http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool/avptool11/setup_11.0.1.1245.x01_2013_09_22_20_34.exe
and this
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3001-8022_4-10804572.html?spi=d32825ef202dc9bbcfe9a53801ed1859&part=dl-10804572

then install and run them theyl sort ya shit out!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2013)

Can finally get bk into the thread, much gone on in the last page or so?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2013)

Evening cunts, just ran out of smoke so needless to say im having a shit night


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

lol I take 12 a day them was ones for me brekky lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> It's only got a half life of about 4 hours so most of that is useless.
> 
> It'd do it's job a million times better if you split it down into 4 x 10mg doses spread through the day, every 4 hours or so.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

saying that ive just got me some nap 50mg today so can only take 3 of them a day......I kno me steds n how to take don't worry lol


imcjayt said:


> lol I take 12 a day them was ones for me brekky lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 25, 2013)

im out the thread guys for the foreseeable, this slimy cunt who is reading this thread everyday and i dont no could even be a active member of the thread??? is causing me lots of grief on the road, anybody i talk to has my number and email.

take it easy lads..........


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

hows ya tams Rambo......lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

dang................


newuserlol said:


> im out the thread guys for the foreseeable, this slimy cunt who is reading this thread everyday and i dont no could even be a active member of the thread??? is causing me lots of grief on the road, anybody i talk to has my number and email.
> 
> take it easy lads..........


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Threads fucked again, cant acess past page 9909, fucking site needs to actually employ an IT person that knows what they are doing


you can still view it with a different brouser mate. pain in the arse tho lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

heres a few pics of my BB plants. im not sure whats what tho. i think the at the back left and the 3rd pic is the dog. i got a qrazy quake and smelly cherry in there too


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im out the thread guys for the foreseeable, this slimy cunt who is reading this thread everyday and i dont no could even be a active member of the thread??? is causing me lots of grief on the road, anybody i talk to has my number and email.
> 
> take it easy lads..........


thats bollocks mate that some little arse wipe is putting u in a position where u feel u need to stay off the thread, if i were u when u find out who it is (and u will find out they always slip up eventually) i'd make a fuckin example of them by taking them into the woods some where and making them dig a deep fucking hole tell them to get in and fill it back in, in other words make them bury themselves alive, bet u dont get anyone causing u hassle again after that lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im out the thread guys for the foreseeable, this slimy cunt who is reading this thread everyday and i dont no could even be a active member of the thread??? is causing me lots of grief on the road, anybody i talk to has my number and email.
> 
> take it easy lads..........


all the best mate. ill keep in touch. i cant see it stopping if you leave this thread tho mate. they'll still know who you are on the road


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> heres a few pics of my BB plants. im not sure whats what tho. i think the at the back left and the 3rd pic is the dog. i got a qrazy quake and smelly cherry in there too
> View attachment 2835515View attachment 2835516


im not sure what the yellow on the leaves is tho. im thinking its a bit of a lack of N with the growth spert they've had so ive uped their feed


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> all the best mate. ill keep in touch. i cant see it stopping if you leave this thread tho mate. they'll still know who you are on the road


yeah u know, is there any way you can change your SR account name an not publicise the new account name on here?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> all the best mate. ill keep in touch. i cant see it stopping if you leave this thread tho mate. they'll still know who you are on the road


That's what I thought !, fuck em, don't leave m8 !


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

i never got his num....kunt!

i thought these threads were safe as houses?? why is leaving guna help? (just so i know) 

if hes followed you here nu who is it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i never got his num....kunt!
> 
> i thought these threads were safe as houses?? why is leaving guna help? (just so i know)
> 
> if hes followed you here nu who is it?


Could realistically be anyone, but there is a shortlist of candidates we all suspect


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im out the thread guys for the foreseeable, this slimy cunt who is reading this thread everyday and i dont no could even be a active member of the thread??? is causing me lots of grief on the road, anybody i talk to has my number and email.
> 
> take it easy lads..........


fuking either
KEVIN MURPHEY
CHEDDER 
ROBBIE

one of the 3

take it easy samb


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking either
> KEVIN MURPHEY
> CHEDDER
> ROBBIE
> ...


could be any 1 of about 10-15 people that have disappeared/left under a dark cloud from the thread in the last year or so tbh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> could be any 1 of about 10-15 people that have disappeared/left under a dark cloud from the thread in the last year or so tbh


well i just dont see how, i mean we all know sambo is the softest kindest friendliest cunt about!

fuckers!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

i gotta second that ic3,,,,hes a cool kat...in fact this zoobies for you NU


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i gotta second that ic3,,,,hes a cool kat...in fact this zoobies for you NU


wtf is a zoobie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol I take 12 a day them was ones for me brekky lol


The amount per day is irrelevant really, it's how you take them.

12 a day @ 5mg tabs is 60mg per day (which is a large amount to be honest, 25mg is a regular daily dose). 40mg at lunch time leaves 20mg left, 40mg at breakfast leaves 20mg left.
Either way you'll have huge spikes in your blood levels which opposes the point, puts unnecessary stress on your liver through processing large doses at a time and wastes most of the drug your swallowing because it just doesn't work like that. 
It'll work better without putting your health at undue risk if you use it like it's supposed to be which is a reasonable daily dose spread out over smaller equal doses throughout the day (4 hour half life and it only comes in 5mg + 10mg tabs), this keeps blood hormone levels constant without much fluctuation and the body in an anabolic state throughout the day facilitating optimum protein synthesis. 

12 a day @ 10mg tabs is 120mg and that amount of Dbol per day is just plain stupid so I'm not even going to go there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2013)

size and doesage is not exact while 1200mg may be enough to wipe u out, it would do fuk all to me, just saying,,

im on 1000mg or pregabs a day, would lkely kill u, BUT, for me,, fuk all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> size and doesage is not exact while 1200mg may be enough to wipe u out, it would do fuk all to me, just saying,,
> 
> im on 1000mg or pregabs a day, would lkely kill u, BUT, for me,, fuk all


We're talking hormones IC3, they're a completely different kettle of fish to psychoactive drugs.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

quick q for ya yorksta as im struggling to find it in the books,

i would like to know the stages of flower and when the time to decrease nutes is...e.g

on 8 week strain

2 weeks stretch and start of bud development...

then 2 weeks of bud building etc


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

lmao lad u make me laff.....only u who wld speak ya mind and say lol tbh I was waiting for u to pop up lmaooooooooooo


IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking either
> KEVIN MURPHEY
> CHEDDER
> ROBBIE
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> quick q for ya yorksta as im struggling to find it in the books,
> 
> i would like to know the stages of flower and when the time to decrease nutes is...e.g
> 
> ...


Sorry mate you won't find that in a book, it's completely subjective to each pheno.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been here nighe on 6 year , I've seen & red some right shin anagrams going on !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

yer I do agree its stupid....these nap 50 are well 50mg and ill be having 3.....don't forget about the 1 ml injection of test too.....already had ecoli fuked kidnys piss blood ect ect.......but I se it as no diff to drinking fukinking ppls livers up or smoking fuking ppls lungs up.......I take a lot of steds have 6 weeks on and ill do 6 weeks off if need to.......sterioids aint bad for u tbh.......taking painkillers is worse.........but im not gonna argue it yes I take a large amount but its just what I do.......like a alcoholic will drink a lot.....a pot head will smoke loads of weed.....a smakhead will take loads of smak........and a sted head will take loads of steds........but I think im the safest of the lot......


The Yorkshireman said:


> The amount per day is irrelevant really, it's how you take them.
> 
> 12 a day @ 5mg tabs is 60mg per day (which is a large amount to be honest, 25mg is a regular daily dose). 40mg at lunch time leaves 20mg left, 40mg at breakfast leaves 20mg left.
> Either way you'll have huge spikes in your blood levels which opposes the point, puts unnecessary stress on your liver through processing large doses at a time and wastes most of the drug your swallowing because it just doesn't work like that.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> shin anagrams!


I like that, lol......


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

lmao as they say what dosnt kill ya makes u stronger.......well im still alive...and deff stronger lmao.....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao as they say what dosnt kill ya makes u stronger.......well im still alive...and deff stronger lmao.....


. . . Parkinson's disease !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 25, 2013)

Lmao, baz u do make me lol


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

lmaooooooo baz.....


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

he aint right in the head thort ice was bad....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

. . . Aids


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

lmaoooooooooo I think that makes u weaker lmao


bazoomer said:


> . . . Aids


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Lmao, baz u do make me lol





imcjayt said:


> he aint right in the head thort ice was bad....


Lol, u got to laugh lads, life's dark & short as it is ! , me & Ice have the same shoe size !, & whoever is fucking Newuserlol about , take a good look at my avi .


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

yer life is 2 short lad.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I do agree its stupid....these nap 50 are well 50mg and ill be having 3.....don't forget about the 1 ml injection of test too.....already had ecoli fuked kidnys piss blood ect ect.......but I se it as no diff to drinking fukinking ppls livers up or smoking fuking ppls lungs up.......I take a lot of steds have 6 weeks on and ill do 6 weeks off if need to.......sterioids aint bad for u tbh.......taking painkillers is worse.........but im not gonna argue it yes I take a large amount but its just what I do.......like a alcoholic will drink a lot.....a pot head will smoke loads of weed.....a smakhead will take loads of smak........and a sted head will take loads of steds........but I think im the safest of the lot......



Sorry mate but that is seriously the saddest thing I've heard in a long time, you're chucking large amounts of dangerous orals down your neck like smarties for no other reason than "I'm a stead head" because it's clear you don't know how steroids work or just how damaging the 2 you have chosen are to your body.

If you're bothered about getting some proper muscle without pissing blood and knocking 20 years off your life PM me an email addy and I'll have a chat with you mate, I can give you sound advice on gear at least.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

lmao......anit knoking ya advice mate ive bodybuilded close 10 8 years now even gon for comps........theres blokes in gym pop more than me.....and all steroids do is repair your muscles faster wen u ripem


The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry mate but that is seriously the saddest thing I've heard in a long time, you're chucking large amounts of dangerous orals down your neck like smarties for no other reason than "I'm a stead head" because it's clear you don't know how steroids work or just how damaging the 2 you have chosen are to your body.
> 
> If you're bothered about getting some proper muscle without pissing blood and knocking 20 years of your life PM me an email addy and I'll have a chat with you mate, I can give you sound advice on gear at least.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm hopeing my mrs is gonna get a "dangerous oral " down her neck on the weekend, after the Russians have upped camp !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

bit of a insult really saying to me I don't kno what im on about wen ive done it for years and studied it....that's like me saying to u u don't kno how to grow lad lol..........but its an argument that don't need to happen.....I kno what I kno its good enuff.......if u saw a pic of me yd think diff lol...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao......anit knoking ya advice mate ive bodybuilded close 10 8 years now even gon for comps........theres blokes in gym pop more than me.....and all steroids do is repair your muscles faster wen u ripem



It makes no difference how many years you've been body building or how many comps you've entered dude, it's clear you're eating tabs for no reason.

From the 3 different substances you've said you use in the large amounts you do all you're gonna get is water retention, bloat and a dead liver.
You'll be strong as an OX mind you but with a bad physique and short life span still.

Some guys do need to take lots of juice to get big true but these guys are fucking massive anyway and NOBODY needs to do large amounts of 17-Alphas, NOBODY.
Because they are highly toxic to the liver on there own let alone stacking two 17-alphas together, if you decided to stack Dbol and Nap together by your own choice then could do shitloads worse than take my advise, if somebody else advised you to stack those two together then they are an idiot who doesn't know about what they are advising you on or as is usually the case it's the supplier who's only interested in a sale.

I'm not saying don't do gear, far from it I'm pro life science and have done enough myself but at least make an educated choice.
You're necking the 2 most dangerous steroids in terms of side effects at doses too large for your body to use and you'll get the worst quality physique in return.


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 25, 2013)

ill agree the naps do give u water ten ect wen I come off a corse and strip down it goes......bulk up mass strip it down to lean muscle.......I kno steds can fuk u up but so can a lot of things......this is me tho what I do and have done for years.....I app your advice mate......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill agree the naps do give u water ten ect wen I come off a corse and strip down it goes......bulk up mass strip it down to lean muscle.......I kno steds can fuk u up but so can a lot of things......this is me tho what I do and have done for years.....I app your advice mate......


Lol that's the point mate it's not bulked up mass on Naps and Dbol it's water, you lose nearly all of what you put on. 
The only thing you get from either is a strength increase, so you get stronger but you don't gain any quality muscle at the end if it's not stacked with a suitable base so it's a false economy.


Like I say I'm not saying don't do gear I'm saying don't just chuck loads of shite down your neck just for the sake of it when you don't know what it does. 


I've studied body building and the pharmacology of steroids for over 10 years and did some stints on different gear for a while too, I know a couple of ex pro body builders and my step sister is a professional personal trainer/nutritionist who owns First Class Fitness in Ontario Canada.
My knowledge of Steroids, drugs and Growing cannabis is linked. 
I believe from my own experiences it's possible to produce an aid to weight gain from cannabis that is comparable to hormones but through different mechanisms, it's part of the reason why I got into proper growing and sciences years ago, unfortunately although I would still like to have a bash at going legit it's now super expensive to get anywhere near a uni to try and obtain that little piece of paper that somehow mysteriously stops everybody judging a book by it's cover when talking about such subjects.


----------



## indikat (Sep 25, 2013)

studied pharmacology for 10 years.........lmao


----------



## indikat (Sep 25, 2013)

u no about something about your subject cos your step sister, living in another continent, is a fitness instructor........^^^comedy nite yman thanks


----------



## indikat (Sep 25, 2013)

Sambo.....fuk that cunt, come back and be more of what you are mate....you will always get knobbers trying to undermine your business...laff in there face and give it some more.....they have won if u fuk off.....and remember what u r tryin to achieve man......fuk him......don't crack


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

told yas there was too much open business going on in this thread. loose lips sink drug chains.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

sup bitches


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> you're chucking large amounts of orals down your neck .


well we all know imc does that so tell us summert we dont know!

OTB? FUK ME STRANGER DANGER!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> sup bitches


wb mate where ya been hiding


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

at dentists in half hour ffs,. getting 2 roots out, not cool, bollox, first thing in morning too,, BOLLOX

rimmer shunt you be at work?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah lifes been on a weird one for a year or so :/ still is really hows everyone here ? still the same faces ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> at dentists in half hour ffs,. getting 2 roots out, not cool, bollox, first thing in morning too,, BOLLOX
> 
> rimmer shunt you be at work?


nah gotta sign on at 11 today so no work til tomoz lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> Ah lifes been on a weird one for a year or so :/ still is really hows everyone here ? still the same faces ?


some are still here, others are new, still as bitchy as ever in here tho lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

seen a few names about and yeah im not surprised some guys were arguing about roids couple pages back like any gives a fuck about anyones opinion anyways lol


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> told yas there was too much open business going on in this thread. loose lips sink drug chains.


whats gone on don ?


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

new strain I got from one of the bru's...Fireballs = Fire Alien Jush x Cherry Pie.










Peace, DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> seen a few names about and yeah im not surprised some guys were arguing about roids couple pages back like any gives a fuck about anyones opinion anyways lol


yeh roids are sooo 1990!

so cummon then? grow or no? wats been appnin neeeeegro!?


and looks nice dst, but its not about how fucking pretty they look, could be the prettiest and stinkiest,but f it dont do shit.............................


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

Ive not had a solid place to live unfortunatly , so unfortunatly no grows other than moby dick seed which is flowering in a friends garden but i havent looked at it once :/

Its dry'd up down here too nothing but standard uk homes which sucks struggling to get hold of anything really best ive found was a little strawberry haze but the guys unreliable 

Hoping to find a place after xmas then out will come the bulbs


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

go back to growing yer clone only's ya 'end, you sound like a broken Sambo record!



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh roids are sooo 1990!
> 
> so cummon then? grow or no? wats been appnin neeeeegro!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> whats gone on don ?


in the interest of all concerned i'm saying nowt. 


IC3M4L3 said:


> and looks nice dst, but its not about how fucking pretty they look, could be the prettiest and stinkiest,but f it dont do shit.............................


jesus give the man a break ic3 have you seen anything from his stable that isn't top draw? he's knocking out new stuff that stands up with the clone onlies and your doing what? growing the same shit that's gone round for 30 years nearly and ya got the cheek to question him lmao


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in the interest of all concerned i'm saying nowt.
> 
> jesus give the man a break ic3 have you seen anything from his stable that isn't top draw? he's knocking out new stuff that stands up with the clone onlies and your doing what? growing the same shit that's gone round for 30 years nearly and ya got the cheek to question him lmao


will going bk several pages cure my curiosity ?


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

Seems so ive done a little skim reading , from what i can make out , it reallys sucks because i come back seeing if anyone was going to be a hero but im assuming not now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2013)

Morning cock suckers, how are we all this shitty morning? i just woke up and was meant to start college at 8.30 needless to say i aint going now, gonna sit back and get wasted now till i need to pick the kids up from school.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

DST said:


> go back to growing yer clone only's ya 'end, you sound like a broken Sambo record!


lol,, just saying, it may look the shit but until uve tried it.......... may even throw nanners out"! fuk me cant make a constructive comment with DS.DON having a go 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> in the interest of all concerned i'm saying nowt.
> 
> jesus give the man a break ic3 have you seen anything from his stable that isn't top draw? he's knocking out new stuff that stands up with the clone onlies and your doing what? growing the same shit that's gone round for 30 years nearly and ya got the cheek to question him lmao


 have ai said any diffrent? i said its looks the shit! ive said it smells the shit, just saying since he hasent grown it out and tried, he dont know what it is,, 

i have a unkockwn in my garden atm and fuk me its frosty, like almost pure white leaves! dunno if i sent u the 3 video link don but ther nice m8! im well chuffed

maybe dst can learn a thing or 2!ROFLMA

llike the DS.don (police pun) 


sorry to hear that otb, if id known ud been sofa surfing u coulda lived in my grow room chined to a rusty pipe and tended me shit, id feed u marmite sandwidches and aldi orange juice! how could u turn that down


just got ak from denstist, fisrt time ever i have had a tooth out then a slitting headache kicks in instantly ffs! arrghh,,, root came reet out tho! one more and false teeth ahoy! andno imnot a gummy bar like don.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 26, 2013)

Heh you havent thought about how ud get me out of there tho lol xD i wouldnt leave lol , miss having trees on the go waking up all sleepy and opening the door and get your face beat in with a load of lights 

nostalgic 

ive got like two puffs left , one being my wake and bake , todays and the rest of this months going to be very shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ontheball said:


> Heh you havent thought about how ud get me out of there tho lol xD i wouldnt leave lol , miss having trees on the go waking up all sleepy and opening the door and get your face beat in with a load of lights
> 
> nostalgic
> 
> ive got like two puffs left , one being my wake and bake , todays and the rest of this months going to be very shit lol


well im 3 weeks out on my main OP mate so hit me up if u got the cash il sort u out,, and yeh ulget it at mates rates, since your not a total cunt!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

constructive comment, don't make me laugh IC3, more like throw away comment...

And I seriously doubt it will throw nanners out consider, A/ it comes from regular seed stock, and B/ I am past the stage that OG's throw nanners out. You want to see the male....will shit on your clone only females buds just in the looks department. As for smell.....sweet coffee kush all the way! not baby sick skunk, lol.



IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, just saying, it may look the shit but until uve tried it.......... may even throw nanners out"! fuk me cant make a constructive comment with DS.DON having a go
> 
> 
> have ai said any diffrent? i said its looks the shit! ive said it smells the shit, just saying since he hasent grown it out and tried, he dont know what it is,,
> ...


And the Male>>>>>


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2013)

well just went up the loft to check on my veg area, and it looks like its time to do the first topping on these BB beauties i got, they responded well to the 1st biogrow feed and have doubled in size in 3 days. will get some pics when im up getting them sorted soon. 
as for my flowering girls, the 4 blue dream are looking sweeeet the 1 big budda cheese i got smells fucking mint but is tiny so will be luck to pull a Q dry from it, also chopped my blue grape dream a cpl nights ago and its been hanging drying hopefully will be ready to jar up in another few days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol,, just saying, it may look the shit but until uve tried it.......... may even throw nanners out"! fuk me cant make a constructive comment with DS.DON having a go
> have ai said any diffrent? i said its looks the shit! ive said it smells the shit, just saying since he hasent grown it out and tried, he dont know what it is,,
> i have a unkockwn in my garden atm and fuk me its frosty, like almost pure white leaves! dunno if i sent u the 3 video link don but ther nice m8! im well chuffed
> maybe dst can learn a thing or 2!ROFLMA
> ...


DS DON haha do me a favour, or rather i'll do you a favour. stop talking about openly dealing on the forum you numpty. christ one lads been collared anothers got some cunt trying to ruin his business and your setting yourself up for a fall telling folks you've got two ops and gonna dish at mates rates. you may aswell hoy a sign up saying nick me. 

as for your crack about DST. you imply what you like and i'll interpret how i like you toothless gimp







IC3M4L3 said:


> well im 3 weeks out on my main OP mate so hit me up if u got the cash il sort u out,, and yeh ulget it at mates rates, since your not a total cunt!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DS DON haha do me a favour, or rather i'll do you a favour. stop talking about openly dealing on the forum you numpty. christ one lads been collared anothers got some cunt trying to ruin his business and your setting yourself up for a fall telling folks you've got two ops and gonna dish at mates rates. you may aswell hoy a sign up saying nick me.
> 
> as for your crack about DST. you imply what you like and i'll interpret how i like you toothless gimp


Lol, that's not Ice. . . He doesn't wear a cap !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DS DON haha do me a favour, or rather i'll do you a favour. stop talking about openly dealing on the forum you numpty. christ one lads been collared anothers got some cunt trying to ruin his buisness


oh im sorry since when did u become the thread to do nazi? do i need to ask your permission?

heres a idea, go bak to your boyfirend busness partner bum chum and go fuk each other  simple really. was a constructive comment at first and oooh low and behold u as always misinterprate it and go way to fucking far!.,. and il say wtf i want, ofering sum1 who is in hard times a smoke, thats a bad thing? or areu just jealouse i got my shit togther? dunno but eitherway ur attitude is cuntish.
all he did was post a pic, i said may look nice but if it dont smoke nice then its not upto much, pretty fucking obviouse really,,, anwyays ad it to your bb stock and have fun with it, i wouldnt buy bb for the love of life mate, i like seedles buds not unstable shite!

and yeh il stick to my clone onlys for percy, least ther stable unlike some strains 


and it was root i had out, so toothless? hardley, and gimop? err seen as i havent mentioned my leg in a while, how u know its even still ther?

so talking of fails, id say your statements most certianly are

lol baz, na dont do hats, soo 1990. and my hair hasent got one grey one either cheeky bastards


oh and bizzles bust was down to his numptyness not the thread,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

no you don't need my permission to make yourself an easy target. 

you say what you want and i'll do the same. i aint getting into a bitching argument with ya. have your pop at unstable strains all you want.

believe it or not i'm trying to help you not get nicked. and as for me being jelly of you. well what can i say i wish i had your knowledge and skills ic3 i really do...


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

First a throw away comment, now a childish comment. 



IC3M4L3 said:


> anwyays ad it to your bb stock and have fun with it, i wouldnt buy bb for the love of life mate, i like seedles buds not unstable shite!
> 
> and yeh il stick to my clone onlys for percy, least ther stable unlike some strains


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Should just all meet up n kick the shit out of each other? It'll be a laugh tbh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2013)

My current vegging girls, there is 3x Dippy elssy 2x engineers dream x deep blue and 1x casey jones all 16 days from seed
Next is my flowering girls, 4x blue dream and 1x big buddah cheese (the tiny plant)
My blue grape dream that was chopped down 3 days ago, it was grown 12/12 from seed for 12 weeks


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Got the long arse task of cleaning my room it's got fucking disgusting since I been single lol fan leaves down the side of the bed and all sorts lol untold amount of coco on the floor near the tent from where I have potted up. Do one thing then roll a spliff knowing its gonna leave me feeling fucked but I still do it n then just think ah fuck it ill do it tomorra. Determined today's the day though had enough.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 26, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Should just all meet up n kick the shit out of each other? It'll be a laugh tbh


i get on with everyone here but ill still come to watch lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i get on with everyone here but ill still come to watch lol


& there's me thinking stoners were a peaceful bunch ..


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got the long arse task of cleaning my room it's got fucking disgusting since I been single lol fan leaves down the side of the bed and all sorts lol untold amount of coco on the floor near the tent from where I have potted up. Do one thing then roll a spliff knowing its gonna leave me feeling fucked but I still do it n then just think ah fuck it ill do it tomorra. Determined today's the day though had enough.


get it sorted , ya scruffy bastard ! lol..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> studied pharmacology for 10 years.........lmao





indikat said:


> u no about something about your subject cos your step sister, living in another continent, is a fitness instructor........^^^comedy nite yman thanks


I'll post it again as you had trouble reading it properly the first time.

*"I've studied body building and the pharmacology of steroids for over 10 years and did some stints on different gear for a while too, I know a couple of ex pro body builders and my step sister is a professional personal trainer/nutritionist who owns First Class Fitness in Ontario Canada.
My knowledge of Steroids, drugs and Growing cannabis is linked. 
I believe from my own experiences it's possible to produce an aid to weight gain from cannabis that is comparable to hormones but through different mechanisms, it's part of the reason why I got into proper growing and sciences years ago, unfortunately although I would still like to have a bash at going legit it's now super expensive to get anywhere near a uni to try and obtain that little piece of paper that somehow mysteriously stops everybody judging a book by it's cover when talking about such subjects."
*
I'm speaking from personal experience, an understanding of the subject my self and knowledge gained from professionals around me that helps to solidify my own learning. 

You seem to make trollish posts towards me because I talk about scientific subjects without being state schooled in such subjects, since the invention of the internet this is an outdated, illogical and quite ignorant view of things.

 

Tell Bostin Loyd his self teaching didn't get him a proper understanding of steroid pharmacology and see how hard he laughs at you.
Somebody doesn't need a piece of paper from a uni to be knowledgeable about a subject, on the flip side using steroids and training for years doesn't automatically mean somebody knows how they work either, this is demonstrable in the bad choice of drugs most users make.

You're the self confessed pushing 50 years old Biochemistry/Botany drop out (yet still holds a degree higher than a Bsc which is interesting) who grows organic (!?), posts in 15 year old text speak and has serious trouble with logic.
Well Indi Mr Biochemistry proper state schooled as I was giving a guy advise on (predominantly) the dangers of stacking two 17-alpha steroids together in large doses notably Dbol and Nap50, then to a lesser extent the stacks ability to actually produce lean muscle mass tell me I'm wrong and explain why, admit I'm right, or screw your neck in because you've got nothing to say and your saying it too loud.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2013)

Random vid for yas
[video]http://www.break.com/video/ever-seen-projection-mapping-on-a-moving-surface-2521114[/video]


----------



## indikat (Sep 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll post it again as you had trouble reading it properly the first time.
> 
> *"I've studied body building and the pharmacology of steroids for over 10 years and did some stints on different gear for a while too, I know a couple of ex pro body builders and my step sister is a professional personal trainer/nutritionist who owns First Class Fitness in Ontario Canada.
> My knowledge of Steroids, drugs and Growing cannabis is linked.
> ...


ha..ha......why u wanna go to uni youself then, carry on mate its entertaining


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey peops,

Just quick update on my outdoor grow. Well into flower now, do growers ever get tired of watching their babies grow and mature....I think not.



I have also picked out a few little yellow/brown worm like things. Only 3 in the last few weeks so nothing major...I am hoping I can get away with it before crop time.

trophy.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Hey peops,
> 
> Just quick update on my outdoor grow. Well into flower now, do growers ever get tired of watching their babies grow and mature....I think not.
> 
> ...


nice m8, my m8's got a few in a polly also, flowering nicely now its getting colder. Got to watch out for mold in them there tunnels though m8, keep yer vents open !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 26, 2013)

lol I think id laff at most ha ha


ninja1 said:


> Should just all meet up n kick the shit out of each other? It'll be a laugh tbh


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 26, 2013)

afternoon all..........


----------



## trophycliipp (Sep 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> nice m8, my m8's got a few in a polly also, flowering nicely now its getting colder. Got to watch out for mold in them there tunnels though m8, keep yer vents open !



I have no vents in my tent outside, I am unsure whether to keep the door open all night until it starts to get a bit colder....although I think we're a few weeks away from anywhere near a frost. I am lucky down here on the south coast as it tends to stay warmer due to sea air.

Any tips on increasing the yield?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2013)

Afternoon jay hows it going?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 26, 2013)

yer not 2 bad mate u?....gonna do bit of trimming later just remove some of the inner leafs let a bit more light thru whilst they stretching......


Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon jay hows it going?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer not 2 bad mate u?....gonna do bit of trimming later just remove some of the inner leafs let a bit more light thru whilst they stretching......


yeh not bad myself either mate, i topped all my vegging plants earlier so just getting ready to go pick my daughter up soon before i can relax for the night.
hows ur lot lookinf now they started to stretch with the lights flipped?


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 26, 2013)

mate they loving the new setup can see so much diff.....money well spent....ill get few pics up later they about 2 n half foot now flipped few days ago.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeh not bad myself either mate, i topped all my vegging plants earlier so just getting ready to go pick my daughter up soon before i can relax for the night.
> hows ur lot lookinf now they started to stretch with the lights flipped?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2013)

Carol off eastenders has a cracking set of Norks !


----------



## indikat (Sep 26, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Carol off eastenders has a cracking set of Norks !


got a photo baz....of sed norks?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> got a photo baz....of sed norks?


Lmao, she's off east Enders Indi, unfortunately I'm not ofay with the cast.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol I think id laff at most ha ha


Bring it on ye big steroid head....

ur all a bunch of know it all twats that know fuckall! I dunno why people get raged at yorkies posts, he lost all credibility in my eyes when he told me that 220mg Es would leave any human lying in a corner like a bumblin wreck for days (it was something along them lines anyway and yorkie knows it), I've seen guys eat 4 or 5 off them and be at there work the next day ffs. Keep the fuckin arguing up tho cos I like it....entertaining if u ask me and that's what the threads all about


----------



## indikat (Sep 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Bring it on ye big steroid head....
> 
> ur all a bunch of know it all twats that know fuckall! I dunno why people get raged at yorkies posts, he lost all credibility in my eyes when he told me that 220mg Es would leave any human lying in a corner like a bumblin wreck for days (it was something along them lines anyway and yorkie knows it), I've seen guys eat 4 or 5 off them and be at there work the next day ffs. Keep the fuckin arguing up tho cos I like it....entertaining if u ask me and that's what the threads all about


orite Mg u bin rackin up the hours on ha timesheet lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> orite Mg u bin rackin up the hours on ha timesheet lol


Aye indi, has to be done m8 with no grow lately I need the cash cos the fuckin bills are still rolling in ffs, I bought at the time off the boom and I'm fuckin payin for it now. Think ill get Xmas over me and then fuck the lotta it, fire the keys back and start renting te fuck. All work and still no time or money to play is no good. With renting id have a load more cash with workin and growin and actually be able to do shit.....and take a lot more expensive drugs than I have been of late lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye indi, has to be done m8 with no grow lately I need the cash cos the fuckin bills are still rolling in ffs, I bought at the time off the boom and I'm fuckin payin for it now. Think ill get Xmas over me and then fuck the lotta it, fire the keys back and start renting te fuck. All work and still no time or money to play is no good. With renting id have a load more cash with workin and growin and actually be able to do shit.....and take a lot more expensive drugs than I have been of late lol


oh u r so rite mg I owned (mortgage so bank owned and I owed them) several gaffs over a 20 year period, sold up and renting nice property with an acre for cheaper than mortgage an plenty room for watevva


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh u r so rite mg I owned (mortgage so bank owned and I owed them) several gaffs over a 20 year period, sold up and renting nice property with an acre for cheaper than mortgage an plenty room for watevva


Aye m8 I'm fucked off with it, plus I seen the other day a house the same a few doors away goin for 10 grand less than half what I payed, a bit disheartening lol. Before I bought I had plenty cash spare for treatin mesel and now everything's goin towards this cuntin place. Think ill just stop making payments and save all me cash until they kick me outta the place lol. Te fuck with them

good to hear ur happier now than u was then anyway, helps me make my mind up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

evening bitches! hows everyone. just srated my livers on the 2.5ml topmax and that mollasis stuff, see how they go,
fuking need to remebr to water daily, fucking livers dropped like fuk if i miss 1 day lol, so ther on nrly 2 lires a fucking day, wats that all about!

easy MG hows trix mate


----------



## indikat (Sep 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye m8 I'm fucked off with it, plus I seen the other day a house the same a few doors away goin for 10 grand less than half what I payed, a bit disheartening lol. Before I bought I had plenty cash spare for treatin mesel and now everything's goin towards this cuntin place. Think ill just stop making payments and save all me cash until they kick me outta the place lol. Te fuck with them
> 
> good to hear ur happier now than u was then anyway, helps me make my mind up


for me it was one xmas drink with the bank s small business manager, he was pissed and told me how fractional reserve lending works...you pay them a quid..they use this capital to lend 10 quid and charge interest....nice...I wanna drop out even more


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2013)

Not too bad m8, got a few clones cut the other day so just gotta wait on them rooting, once they root I'll be flipping an exo and livers so should have something for Xmas anyway. Got my psycho in a bubble pot but dunno where it's goina go yet or when ill flip it, it's still tiny but if it shoots up in time ill flip that two and have a bit of all three for Xmas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Not too bad m8, got a few clones cut the other day so just gotta wait on them rooting, once they root I'll be flipping an exo and livers so should have something for Xmas anyway. Got my psycho in a bubble pot but dunno where it's goina go yet or when ill flip it, it's still tiny but if it shoots up in time ill flip that two and have a bit of all three for Xmas


cant wait for mine, week 7 tomorrow, fucking smoked out too, def saving sum this round, maybe a couple, just for me, dont like this running out malarky..gaggin, but just cant afford it, nutes aint cheap,so rather skint atm


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2013)

Pm ic3,,, I'm off lads


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 26, 2013)

lol I mite be a big sted head but real world lad u wldnt stand a fuckin chance......if I didn't eat u a live my fukin boys wld......I fukin kno what I fuking kno about steds and its enuff.....I cldnt give 2 fuks what yorky knows indi knos and anyother alse on this fukin thred my life and what I do with it is up to me......so fuk u all...don't like it kiss my ass and mind ya own fukin business.......cunts......


Mastergrow said:


> Bring it on ye big steroid head....
> 
> ur all a bunch of know it all twats that know fuckall! I dunno why people get raged at yorkies posts, he lost all credibility in my eyes when he told me that 220mg Es would leave any human lying in a corner like a bumblin wreck for days (it was something along them lines anyway and yorkie knows it), I've seen guys eat 4 or 5 off them and be at there work the next day ffs. Keep the fuckin arguing up tho cos I like it....entertaining if u ask me and that's what the threads all about


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 26, 2013)

bolloks to riu don't need this form for fukall......laterz.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2013)

I see its all happy families in here as normal lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2013)

fuck the police! anyone getting the tudes next promo i want the green crack seed....


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Opinions are like arseholes everyone's got one.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyway I ain't happy with how much I'm doing. Thinking to rent but just curious how often do you lot get visits from a landlord? Would like to go for 3 600w tbh. Am using a 250w now to veg it's not bad but not much room in the area to get em at a decent enough size that they can be flipped straight away. So I'm thinking just use my cfl on seeds get them to around two weeks then shove 4 under the 250 hps for flower plus the 600w going. If I could get 15 from my 600w and 5 from the 250w I'd be abit happier tbh. I just want more lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't want no details like your address but just wondering how many here are near london?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Don't want no details like your address but just wondering how many here are near london?


about 3 ppl in the whole thread are within 50miles of the shithole


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

and that depends on wer london u mean coz obviously im further away from sum part and even further form others?

yeh always happy families, everyones the best and got the best strains, all bullshit but hey ho,, who gives a fuk, and some folks need to get a fucking grip, lol,, 

its all gravy n mash anyways, we all know i rock end off!

lemon cunt go to cannazon, see if its from the real dude, cant remeber his name but he has his own section in ther seed drop down menu, shit like, homewrecker v1 and wife beater, lmao,, parantly ther was a clone only of green crack some time bak but dunno, iw as on about running it but il wait for sum1 to let me know the crack!hHAHAHA


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 26, 2013)

lads lads lads, we all got shit going on that fucks us off and personally i think for a few months at least avoid this thread like the plague lol but please mg, i will vouch for imc he's no cunt same as you are not lets not all not go mental hay......... but this thread after dizzle bizzle and top bloke he is maybe a little nice but dim tim but its hot.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> lads lads lads, we all got shit going on that fucks us off and personally i think for a few months at least avoid this thread like the plague lol but please mg, i will vouch for imc he's no cunt same as you are not lets not all not go mental hay......... but this thread after dizzle bizzle and top bloke he is maybe a little nice but dim tim but its hot.


lol wondered how long ited take ya,,, i think u may be right a break is in order

sambo u get that thing i did for ya?wat we was on about otherday wat i dident do but then said id do,and now have?

so yeh break is good for a few so with that in mind


PEACE GUYS IC3 OUT!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol I mite be a big sted head but real world lad u wldnt stand a fuckin chance......if I didn't eat u a live my fukin boys wld......I fukin kno what I fuking kno about steds and its enuff.....I cldnt give 2 fuks what yorky knows indi knos and anyother alse on this fukin thred my life and what I do with it is up to me......so fuk u all...don't like it kiss my ass and mind ya own fukin business.......cunts......


Dont get ur knickers in a twist ye big nancy lol, what part of that post was directed at u personally apart from "ye big sted head"???? Hence the space between my paragraphs ye bellend. Ffs now ur talking about eatin me and all lol, u take things a bit serious imc sometimes chill the fuck out


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Everyone moving paranoid now? Didnt you think this would ever happen? One of you raided is all it may take and old bill can see more aless full confessions by the same people who'd probably argue they'd never grass....fish only get caught because they open their mouths.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Everyone moving paranoid now? Didnt you think this would ever happen? One of you raided is all it may take and old bill can see more aless full confessions by the same people who'd probably argue they'd never grass....fish only get caught because they open their mouths.


great words of wisdom mate! corse we are aware of it you dimlow! we dont all use 250w ....


----------



## indikat (Sep 27, 2013)

at imc.....why bring me into your shit fight....I never said shit about steds, never will, I was just laughing at mr noitall.......you go and shoot yerself up as much as ya like and keep us updated on how big you and your boys get but threats of violence to an established and respected thread member is unwise son


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> great words of wisdom mate! corse we are aware of it you dimlow! we dont all use 250w ....


Lemon king are you the mr big time then lol do me a favour. Couldn't run a bath ya cunt lol all on the Internet talking your business your as good as a grass just ashame your to thick to see it.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Pic of a dogscrog grow to lighten up the UK MMA thread.....(this strain may I remind you, came in the top 20 strongest recorded strains in the world last year.....but yeh, we all just pollen chucking fukwits who only produce herm gear, lmfao.





Peace, DST

let the bickering continue.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2013)

Im growing tomatos n chillies. What's this marijuana business you lot talking about ?!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2013)

Morning all, see everyone is still getting their knickers in a twist , god how i miss the old days in here


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 27, 2013)

its just boring and pointless arguing over the internet. Lets get the forum back on subject and end all the shit


----------



## iiKode (Sep 27, 2013)

5 weeks, next feed i think ima add pk, but not to my slower phenotype,, anyway whats up lads anything new?

and yes the yellowing is my fault, was in the police cells for 2 nights and hospital for another, so couldnt feed em, got back to a bunch of crispy leaves, but after a drown in the bath they perked up and are back on track yahfamalam


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Pic of a dogscrog grow to lighten up the UK MMA thread.....(this strain may I remind you, came in the top 20 strongest recorded strains in the world last year.....but yeh, we all just pollen chucking fukwits who only produce herm gear, lmfao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look a bit different to the one i thought was the dog. i got mixed up with moving the pots around. would you say this pic is the dog?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Im growing tomatos n chillies. What's this marijuana business you lot talking about ?!


ive been thinking of growing a few ghost chillies. the mrs old man likes chillies and hes a cunt so i wanted to send a few over lol

would putting another 600w over 4 plants in the one half of a 2.4x1.2m tent make much difference for the last 4-5 weeks? im chopping the 3 big ones next week and ill have a 600 spare till the BB plants come down. ive got a veg tent coming with a 400w MH light


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Is that the backcross dog MRT? Although the dog comes across as an indica, when in flower the pheno that was kept to procude the seed offsrping, looks more Sour Diesel in the bud leaf area (i. more pinnate). I think in the backcross the pinnate leaf structure has come through as well to the fan leaves (whereas on the s1's they are normally more webbed shaped like in my pic above). The S1's could almost look like sativa dom plants when in flower with their stretch and shape, very viney as well.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks more skunk like, do you also have Dippy Ellsy?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 27, 2013)

iiKode said:


> View attachment 2837738View attachment 2837739View attachment 2837742View attachment 2837745View attachment 2837749View attachment 2837751View attachment 2837738
> 
> 5 weeks, next feed i think ima add pk, but not to my slower phenotype,, anyway whats up lads anything new?
> 
> and yes the yellowing is my fault, was in the police cells for 2 nights and hospital for another, so couldnt feed em, got back to a bunch of crispy leaves, but after a drown in the bath they perked up and are back on track yahfamalam



Nice what strains that?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Lemon king are you the mr big time then lol do me a favour. Couldn't run a bath ya cunt lol all on the Internet talking your business your as good as a grass just ashame your to thick to see it.


nope i got a 125w cfl mate.....so no big time here....funny you should pop your head back up n get all nosey the same time NU has a stalker and bizzlle has a turn for the worse.........

hmmmmm........

butcha still a dimlow CUNTstable....


----------



## iiKode (Sep 27, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Nice what strains that?


big buddah cheese, i think they look pretty good for 5 weeks, they are in plagron/biobizz soil. biogrow bloom topmax, topbooster under a 600w phillips son-t bulb.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Is that the backcross dog MRT? Although the dog comes across as an indica, when in flower the pheno that was kept to procude the seed offsrping, looks more Sour Diesel in the bud leaf area (i. more pinnate). I think in the backcross the pinnate leaf structure has come through as well to the fan leaves (whereas on the s1's they are normally more webbed shaped like in my pic above). The S1's could almost look like sativa dom plants when in flower with their stretch and shape, very viney as well.


bonjourno! dst how are we today??.....how much variation in terms of phenos could one expect from s1 seeds, if 1 clone was hermied via cs then bred to another clone from the same mum, the true female?>?>


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Looks more skunk like, do you also have Dippy Ellsy?


i just got a pack of reg dog seeds with some qq and smelly cherry mate. they seemed to go together best sharing a wilma and a scrog net. not sure about the back cross or anything. i just threw a few of each in and kept the best looking one but got messed up with what strain was what lol


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> bonjourno! dst how are we today??.....how much variation in terms of phenos could one expect from s1 seeds, if 1 clone was hermied via cs then bred to another clone from the same mum, the true female?>?>


Well ultimately if the S1 has dominant alleles then the offspring should be fairly similar. Based on the fact that the dominant allele will be the overiding factor, no matter what else is in the mix (and particluarly when put up against another plant with the same 10 chromosones. Offspring should be the same, but then differing phenotypes can arise through different climates. No matter how dialled in we think our indoors are, imo each persons op will differ very slightly to create small, probably unnoticable nuances in the environment, which will ultimately produce slightly different effects on the plants growing in them (even if it's just size, structure, or stength).


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

The res where the bx2's. as I said, the male had more pinnate fan leaves than the female so it could quite well be.... would be good to see the true colouring in it as well. What's the smell off it like?


mrt1980 said:


> i just got a pack of reg dog seeds with some qq and smelly cherry mate. they seemed to go together best sharing a wilma and a scrog net. not sure about the back cross or anything. i just threw a few of each in and kept the best looking one but got messed up with what strain was what lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> The res where the bx2's. as I said, the male had more pinnate fan leaves than the female so it could quite well be.... would be good to see the true colouring in it as well. What's the smell off it like?


ill get some pics up before the light comes on. i havent smelled that one yet because theres a mix of smells, i got 6 strains on the go and its at the back. ill see what i can smell close up later.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

This thread is awesome haha! Only understand about 70% But theres some tell the truth shit up in here  CUNTstable


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Well ultimately if the S1 has dominant alleles then the offspring should be fairly similar. Based on the fact that the dominant allele will be the overiding factor, no matter what else is in the mix (and particluarly when put up against another plant with the same 10 chromosones. Offspring should be the same, but then differing phenotypes can arise through different climates. No matter how dialled in we think our indoors are, imo each persons op will differ very slightly to create small, probably unnoticable nuances in the environment, which will ultimately produce slightly different effects on the plants growing in them (even if it's just size, structure, or stength).


wicked so in the case of lemon skunk (i know it was cubbed) im assuming as i have different phenos that the lemon smell was the overriding factor it was breed for, as both now have a similar smell if i s1 it this charicteristic will not be lost?

and if crossing to make a new strain that would carry the lemon smell and taste should i look for plants that have dominant traits in other areas??

i have asked this before but as i delete all pms i have to keep asking lol


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

no, the lemon will be a dominant trait so should come through in subsequent progency.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> This thread is awesome haha! Only understand about 70% But theres some tell the truth shit up in here  CUNTstable


some of us dont even understand 70% of the thread lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.





*


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

loads of factors to look out for. Ultimately unless you are crossing something to create an ibl or steady strain, then different characteristics are the key. Architecture is very important. once you get alternating nodes, how is the strucuture. Prior to this, how do the plants develop. Males, strength in side branching, node structure, and of course smell and size of it's baws.....so many different things to look out for. 



Lemon king said:


> wicked so in the case of lemon skunk (i know it was cubbed) im assuming as i have different phenos that the lemon smell was the overriding factor it was breed for, as both now have a similar smell if i s1 it this charicteristic will not be lost?
> 
> and if crossing to make a new strain that would carry the lemon smell and taste should i look for plants that have dominant traits in other areas??
> 
> i have asked this before but as i delete all pms i have to keep asking lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

*just had a mental piky of dst smelling balls looool*

ok i got it so far, n thanks for ya time man.. i think this learning cure will have to be hands on for me......i was under the impression the strains had to be complete opposites etc, but i need to find a nice reg strain (a big bonous with the timewrecks i have been looking at) as i dont just want all female seeds....

one more q mate.....if i was to cross for example my LS with tgas timewreck would i be expecting a complete mash up of both strains in the f1's or wouls say the dominant lemon smelling trait carry through to 50%?

and would i be back crossing to the LS to try and reduce the timewreck leaning phenos and increase the LS charicteristics among there prognecy? (young'uns)

ta for the breeding 101 its not even lunch time yet lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 27, 2013)

good stuff D I m learning something from this


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> good stuff D I m learning something from this


So am I, . . . Don't take sted's, they make you mighty cranky !


----------



## imcjayt (Sep 27, 2013)

ill apolagise lads......but this all started....well indicating on steds and that I don't kno what they do n what not.....but tbh lads realerty of it I do kno what they do....u can go into all the scientific bollox n what not but who gives a shit......yer its my body I abuse it with steds that's me my life and how it had seen last 10 years.....its not a good thing dosent make me cleva but its a part of me life ,but more to the point its not matterd on this thread its not a bodybuilding 1......so fukit don't mata how many pills I pop how many kg I lift ..lets leave me pers life n what I do out of it ay....and keep it to growing......soz if I offended anyone but few ppl got to me too.....indi I was going on about the point on what u kno about the stuff as u studded science....didn't mean it in a bad way ladd.......so lets keep this shit real now I aint the one to fall out lads and u all a good bunch of guys.....think we all need to respect eachother bit more watch what we doing on ere and leave all othershit out of it......ill be going quiert now for a whyle as think a lot will be to....but all the best to ya lads keep it green yer....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill apolagise lads......but this all started....well indicating on steds and that I don't kno what they do n what not.....but tbh lads realerty of it I do kno what they do....u can go into all the scientific bollox n what not but who gives a shit......yer its my body I abuse it with steds that's me my life and how it had seen last 10 years.....its not a good thing dosent make me cleva but its a part of me life ,but more to the point its not matterd on this thread its not a bodybuilding 1......so fukit don't mata how many pills I pop how many kg I lift ..lets leave me pers life n what I do out of it ay....and keep it to growing......soz if I offended anyone but few ppl got to me too.....indi I was going on about the point on what u kno about the stuff as u studded science....didn't mean it in a bad way ladd.......so lets keep this shit real now I aint the one to fall out lads and u all a good bunch of guys.....think we all need to respect eachother bit more watch what we doing on ere and leave all othershit out of it......ill be going quiert now for a whyle as think a lot will be to....but all the best to ya lads keep it green yer....


Good on ya Imc, u must let the comments & poop wash over ya, it's up 2 u how u treat ya body & every other individual , I've fucked mine up over the years !, point being, wether I took anybody's advice or not, it's ultimately mine to fuck up. Lost me rag at 4am today, the shit heap of a lorry I've had to drive, steering column claspsed, I nearly broke me wrists. Drove back to yard, threw keys at boss, & told him to drive the fucking death trap himself & fucked off home, no work now, but hey ho, I can always rent me buttocks out !


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Good on ya Imc, u must let the comments & poop wash over ya, it's up 2 u how u treat ya body & every other individual , I've fucked mine up over the years !, point being, wether I took anybody's advice or not, it's ultimately mine to fuck up. Lost me rag at 4am today, the shit heap of a lorry I've had to drive, steering column claspsed, I nearly broke me wrists. Drove back to yard, threw keys at boss, & told him to drive the fucking death trap himself & fucked off home, no work now, but hey ho, I can always rent me buttocks out !


sssshhhhh! whats the going rate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2013)

a quick snap of my veg area this afternoon


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 27, 2013)

a quick snap of what's up  Just need a break.
View attachment 2837926


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> The res where the bx2's. as I said, the male had more pinnate fan leaves than the female so it could quite well be.... would be good to see the true colouring in it as well. What's the smell off it like?




heres a few pics before the light came on. i cant smell anything from it yet tho mate


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2013)

these are the one i got coming down next week. theres a blue dream, original amnesia and either white siberian, dinachem or white widow.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2837977View attachment 2837978View attachment 2837979View attachment 2837980
> these are the one i got coming down next week. theres a blue dream, original amnesia and either white siberian, dinachem or white widow.


Looks lovely Mrt !


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Looks lovely Mrt !


cheers mate. i cant wait to try them all lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I dunno why people get raged at yorkies posts, he lost all credibility in my eyes when he told me that 220mg Es would leave any human lying in a corner like a bumblin wreck for days (it was something along them lines anyway and yorkie knows it), I've seen guys eat 4 or 5 off them and be at there work the next day ffs. Keep the fuckin arguing up tho cos I like it....entertaining if u ask me and that's what the threads all about


Don't even go there MG.
I don't have a problem with you in the slightest but I've addressed this point several months ago the last time you mentioned it when I gave you the opportunity to go back and read the post properly as you'd taken it out of context (and you know it) as some people do to fit their own conclusion.

If you think back you might remember me reminding you that the point wasn't ever made as I fucked off for a bit because it's pointless trying to hold a conversation with folk who constantly take things out of context and resort to logical fallacies in order to fit their own conclusion in to the mix.

I'm not getting into the E' thing again to drag up old shit and you shouldn't be jumping on the wagon if "Something along those lines" is all you've got for ammunition.


----------



## indikat (Sep 27, 2013)

evening all. I grow tomatoes, smoking some strong critical jack and drinking burgundy....hope are we all tonite, im feelin all peace and love but are we still on fight night?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

indikat said:


> evening all. I grow tomatoes, smoking some strong critical jack and drinking burgundy....hope are we all tonite, im feelin all peace and love but are we still on fight night?


All peaceful this end Indi, watching costipation street with me mrs, drinking tea & Hopeing 9 weeks fly by !. Flipping 2moz. Off down shed to check for nipps.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Internet warring bores me anyone got a problem with me can't be arsed for sly remarks well just meet up n sort it like men. For now on here rather keep the peace and on subject. I'm ready for bed had a bad kebab man belly is killing me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2013)

I came in to drop this for those in the know........

http://allthingsvice.com/2013/09/26/the-fall-of-atlantis-a-moderator-tells/#more-461

I personally think that our old friend Kevin Murphy might have been behind this, I've seen him do the same thing 3 times with websites he created after he left here.
I've also had PM chat's with him on the dead Trichome Central (before he fucked MJ Smokers too) where he has expressed his intentions for something along the lines of SR to be implemented into his sites so he could rake in the tax from hustlers (and we know what happened to his sites).

It has all the hall marks of his intentions and track record.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

i grow toms and cucumbers but thought seeing as you lot bitch and fight so much it would be worth a read and a post or 3.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I came in to drop this for those in the know........
> 
> http://allthingsvice.com/2013/09/26/the-fall-of-atlantis-a-moderator-tells/#more-461
> 
> ...


it was on c4 tonight the owner speaking about it, i didnt realise it had been nabbed i thought he was just talking bout it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 27, 2013)

Every 1 put there handbags away???


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

''In my opinion a business decision was made to shut the site down because it did not bring in profits commensurate to the costs of running the site.&#8221;

they where not earning much at all the place was dead, the owners took everyones cash n fucked off simples.......

the road is too established people dont trust the road let alone new sites.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Every 1 put there handbags away???


u have a manbag dont ya gooner cunt lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Sep 27, 2013)

Iv told u it's called a fucking satchel!! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> ''In my opinion a business decision was made to shut the site down because it did not bring in profits commensurate to the costs of running the site.
> 
> they where not earning much at all the place was dead, the owners took everyones cash n fucked off simples.......


In the grand scheme of things sites cost fuck all to run, Kevs first site of his own (TC) IC3M4L3 coded it for him then the second (MJS) he paid somebody else for out of the first scam and I lost track of him after the 3rd.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not feeling the love here much anymore !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm not feeling the love here much anymore !


yeah i agree m8 this thread has went to shit the last cpl weeks


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i agree m8 this thread has went to shit the last cpl weeks


That's right m8, & I'm feeling it tonight, had a shite day, mrs in a mood wit me over job, & I'm stone cold sober on a Friday night !, could be worse, chins up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> That's right m8, & I'm feeling it tonight, had a shite day, mrs in a mood wit me over job, & I'm stone cold sober on a Friday night !, could be worse, chins up.


fuck sake m8 thats a bit of a cunt, take it theres no chance of sorting things wit ur boss so u can get ur job back, i know u said the vans were shite but if u need the cash its better than no job right? i know how u feel about the sober part tho ive no booze and only a bit for a cpl joints left at most, and im skint for the nxt 2 weeks thanks to my car so no hope of buying anything.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck sake m8 thats a bit of a cunt, take it theres no chance of sorting things wit ur boss so u can get ur job back, i know u said the vans were shite but if u need the cash its better than no job right? i know how u feel about the sober part tho ive no booze and only a bit for a cpl joints left at most, and im skint for the nxt 2 weeks thanks to my car so no hope of buying anything.


Same this end m8, I can't even have a drink as my liver ain't the best !, I was in this company threw an agency , I had to drive an old daf, it rained more inside, gearbox fucked, chair fucked ect, been driving it 4 months, it turned me into a cripple !, I fucking hate working for other people, wish I could have been a full time farmer, but it didn't work out & I'm not willing to do years inside. Fuck knows were the next quid is coming from, ah well, cupa & a bag of scampi knick knacks it is then .


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

i love ya baz dont worry lol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24301460


even the bossman says so lol we got the squad and beleive me i will be in white hart lane when they riding that bus with the prem trophy


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In the grand scheme of things sites cost fuck all to run, Kevs first site of his own (TC) IC3M4L3 coded it for him then the second (MJS) he paid somebody else for out of the first scam and I lost track of him after the 3rd.



the owners see they could never rival the road and done everyone for the money simples yman.....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i love ya baz dont worry lol


Cheers m8, I don't give head on first dates , despite the rumours !


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers m8, I don't give head on first dates , despite the rumours !


lololol fuck i was hoping for some loving lololol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> lololol fuck i was hoping for some loving lololol


Well, maybe for cash money.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2013)

Off to me pit, banging sweed ache , have a good night all.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

night baz............


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

ra fuck me typical northy rabbiting on....whats that now 16 posts in 16 mins lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2013)

tumble weed rolls past............


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2837936View attachment 2837937
> 
> heres a few pics before the light came on. i cant smell anything from it yet tho mate


It looks stretchy and viney like the s1 dog, but the fan leaves are throwing me, very skinny pinnate looking. It should have some funk by now, looks like it's past pre-flower stage. Stems smell of anything?


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 28, 2013)

DST said:


> It looks stretchy and viney like the s1 dog, but the fan leaves are throwing me, very skinny pinnate looking. It should have some funk by now, looks like it's past pre-flower stage. Stems smell of anything?


its still got the tomato plant sort of smell. theres are no crystals that i can see yet. they should start coming in a few more days now. they were 12/12 from seed and are about 6 weeks old. ive been able to see hairs for 2-3 weeks


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> tumble weed rolls past............


DRAW . . . Cowboy . .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

. . . He draws . . . & shoots his Lemon looking balls off ! . . .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

DST said:


> It looks stretchy and viney like the s1 dog, but the fan leaves are throwing me, very skinny pinnate looking. It should have some funk by now, looks like it's past pre-flower stage. Stems smell of anything?


My dog has big fat squat leaves .


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> My dog has big fat squat leaves .


what u trippin on baz ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> what u trippin on baz ?


Sorry m8, just been talking with my elderly mother, called me 6 different names in 5 mins !, it's hard work. & I'm cold turky ! , Brrrrrrr


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . He draws . . . & shoots his Lemon looking balls off ! . . .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> what u trippin on baz ?


I was on about my BB , DOG X DB and another Dog, not the S1 original one .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


>


Lmao, suck that lemon baby !


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

fucking time goes slower when you only got a few weeks left dont it  will be wanting xmas to come after this one lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> the owners see they could never rival the road and done everyone for the money simples yman.....


BMR is still around and that hasn't got anywhere near the custom that SR has.

What I'm trying to say is that I don't think it was ever intended to be a rival for SR, I think it could well have been a scam from the beginning.
I've spoken to whoever that Kevin Murphy guy really was about his intentions personally, him and that Joey crank pretty much told me that's what they intended to do with an on line drug shop. As soon as he came across SR in a figure of speech his eye's lit up, he got banned from here and then just went mental towards that goal.
I was a member of all 3 sites he ripped off before I lost track, then less than a year later Atlantis pops up, trades for a while and then falls to exactly the same scam that Kev said he was planning, a slightly tweaked version of the one he'd all ready pulled 3 times.

It could be all coincidental of course but me knowing what I know it's some big coincidence.

Mind you the missus went for a job interview last week with a guy who has the same name as me, first name and last name so strange things do happen. lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

how much you reckon they made with the scam?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> how much you reckon they made with the scam?


I think he took about £1500 from TC members the first time he did it after getting banned from here. IC3 might remember, he got ripped off and he coded the site.

After that fuck knows, he just got more ingenious, opening fake seed vendor threads all linked to him.


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

dont even seem worth it really for 1500 when you look at what they reckon sr makes.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind you the missus went for a job interview last week with a guy who has the same name as me, first name and last name so strange things do happen. lol


ive told you john smith is a common name man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> dont even seem worth it really for 1500 when you look at what they reckon sr makes.


A free £1500 is a free £1500 mate.
It cost him fuck all to pull the scam cos he ripped IC3 for the coding, he got the admin to chip in hosting and pretended he was too.


It'll all never beat the Tony76 scam on SR though, that guy did it proper. lol


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

I proper wanna cut my shit down man lol the waiting kills me...and this is only a 6week flower strain.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> BMR is still around and that hasn't got anywhere near the custom that SR has.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that I don't think it was ever intended to be a rival for SR, I think it could well have been a scam from the beginning.
> I've spoken to whoever that Kevin Murphy guy really was about his intentions personally, him and that Joey crank pretty much told me that's what they intended to do with an on line drug shop. As soon as he came across SR in a figure of speech his eye's lit up, he got banned from here and then just went mental towards that goal.
> ...


maybe yman but imo i dont think he had the brains about him to pull off the atlantis scam they made a bit more than 1500quid the owners of atlantis who scammed n run.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A free £1500 is a free £1500 mate.
> It cost him fuck all to pull the scam cos he ripped IC3 for the coding, he got the admin to chip in hosting and pretended he was too.
> 
> 
> It'll all never beat the Tony76 scam on SR though, that guy did it proper. lol


yeah that bloke made a good ten+ k on that scam was rumoured to have been some Canadian biker gang.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

is there any of the watch the footy online sites that aint full of ads n wanting you to download players etc all the time that vipbox dus me nut in.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 28, 2013)

Afternoon fella's.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Afternoon fella's.......


Now then lad.....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Afternoon fella's.......


ow be Bertie ...


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Afternoon fella's.......


jesus, we get allsorts in ere.....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

flip flop time tonight, flip me lights, & flop me todger out on me Mrs chin .


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> ow be Bertie ...


Grand lad, aye. lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

this will be me Monday ......[video=youtube_share;aObZJN9zDtA]http://youtu.be/aObZJN9zDtA[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AURbSeQX4lQ]http://youtu.be/AURbSeQX4lQ[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

lmao......[video=youtube_share;hBsKhtjrPQc]http://youtu.be/hBsKhtjrPQc[/video]


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

just sat down with a recorderlig topped wiv a lil Bacardi, wife and kids out, tangerine dream and critical jack in tha vape.....hash makin later


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

isit DNA tangerine dream or that barneys one, im gusseing barneys sounds like youve had a run of big yeilders? if so any reccomendations, ive heard big yeilders are normally pritty tasteless.....big bud, critical etc....your thoughts??

is the critical jack from delisous seeds, ive also heard there critical range of crosses do yeild very well!

and can you say the smell and flavour to both as i have smoked niether!

ta!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> just sat down with a recorderlig topped wiv a lil Bacardi, wife and kids out, tangerine dream and critical jack in tha vape.....hash makin later


. . . Bastard ! Lol, sounds heaven Indi , & remember, ...you're worth it !


[video=youtube_share;g2SyJNjykpQ]http://youtu.be/g2SyJNjykpQ[/video]


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Bastard ! Lol, sounds heaven Indi , & remember, ...you're worth it !
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;g2SyJNjykpQ]http://youtu.be/g2SyJNjykpQ[/video]


i am a worthless drunken stoner, surely thats worth something........the mrs came inb with ice .......cant find the work bag so gotta modify the meth....dont fancy green shiz but thats a possibility...gonna let it all settle then strain once only ...220 and 70...rest is wasted down the drain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

Canna cookies tonight, canna oil and caps tomorrow. next week... Write off.


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Canna cookies tonight, canna oil and caps tomorrow. next week... Write off.


good meds don enjoy


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

some strange results in the prem today, and spurs well should have beat chelsea, torres should have been sent off 30mins before he was........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

aye should be a nice relaxed week ahead lol. going to get brewing this week too. hop sock full of sweet trim for flavour and i'll be adding some 95% spirit to some hash and topping the bottles up before capping. a lovely belgian sweet hoppy ale with about 7-8% with about .3-4 gram of hash in. should be a winner i reckon.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> some strange results in the prem today, and spurs well should have beat chelsea, torres should have been sent off 30mins before he was........


I'm not a homosexual , but I know fuck all about football, I m likening darts slightly.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> isit DNA tangerine dream or that barneys one, im gusseing barneys sounds like youve had a run of big yeilders? if so any reccomendations, ive heard big yeilders are normally pritty tasteless.....big bud, critical etc....your thoughts??
> 
> is the critical jack from delisous seeds, ive also heard there critical range of crosses do yeild very well!
> 
> ...



lots of good yielding and tasting strains out there your just a lemon lemon lol bubblegum from serious seeds yields well and with a cure taste lovely, a few of the bb strains yield very well and taste great bluepit n dogkush, you wont somefing cheap tho bigbig yields and good flavour try seedsman power africa and also his nemisis.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye should be a nice relaxed week ahead lol. going to get brewing this week too. hop sock full of sweet trim for flavour and i'll be adding some 95% spirit to some hash and topping the bottles up before capping. a lovely belgian sweet hoppy ale with about 7-8% with about .3-4 gram of hash in. should be a winner i reckon.


A pint of you're finest ale please bar keep.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye should be a nice relaxed week ahead lol. going to get brewing this week too. hop sock full of sweet trim for flavour and i'll be adding some 95% spirit to some hash and topping the bottles up before capping. a lovely belgian sweet hoppy ale with about 7-8% with about .3-4 gram of hash in. should be a winner i reckon.


winner winner chicken dinner........lol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm not a homosexual , but I know fuck all about football, I m likening darts slightly.


leave it out baz you off offering head for cash money 2 pages back lololol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

speaking of chicken dinners just made a nice one for the fam, nuffing fancy just roast pots cooked in beef dripping,peas and i mixed the chicken juices into some stuffing balls and the gravy too, can never be fucked to to eat em tho when you should there for a couple hours cooking it, so i made meself a couple of bacon rolls whilst cooking n will munch it later or tomorrow.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

how many bloody posts is it for your able to pm???


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

mrs is off to the paki restaurant....some nice lamb and aubergines mebbe some popadoms spicy chick peas an all the usual indo/paki/begali shiz that nourishes sat nite in this land


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> how many bloody posts is it for your able to pm???


easy tiger baz is mine ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> how many bloody posts is it for your able to pm???


About 50 I think, lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> how many bloody posts is it for your able to pm???


More fuckin noobs, he'll be looking for some clone onlys soon wait te ye see lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> More fuckin noobs, he'll be looking for some clone onlys soon wait te ye see lol


mebbe this noob has sumfin to offer....I smell experience mg, could b wrong of course....man sed he likes clones so mebbe hes got summin....


----------



## zVice (Sep 28, 2013)

You're not new are you? 



Bertie Bassett said:


> About 50 I think, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2013)

evening cock gobblers, what we all up to 2nite? im thinking a few drinks might be in order


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

hahah guess the old username time is it...

I'm having a bit of a time trying to decide on how much hash to oil to make these canna caps. some folks seem to think .25 for pain relief up to .1 for a trip i'm thinkin about .4


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

i grow toms and cucumbers lads, may have some previous experience in growing the ganj tho, whats a clone-only then???

mg see ya team had a good result mate lool


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i grow toms and cucumbers lads, may have some previous experience in growing the ganj tho, whats a clone-only then???
> 
> mg see ya team had a good result mate lool


clone only is a seed u get from ghs called exo


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i grow toms and cucumbers lads, may have some previous experience in growing the ganj tho, whats a clone-only then???
> 
> mg see ya team had a good result mate lool


Fuckin usless, at least city lost and spurs and Chelsea drew, hope Liverpool fuck up tomoro too lol. Rooneys got his form back tho that's one good thing. Strange lookin at the prem table too


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> clone only is a seed u get from ghs called exo


Really?? Are ghs selling clones now?? Lol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Really?? Are ghs selling clones now?? Lol


that arsehole ajen could sell ice to eskimos i fink mate, some of the shitty strains hes got away with???


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Really?? Are ghs selling clones now?? Lol


yeah even better man cos those cannabis superstars at ghs can make a seed out of clone only exo and print money....skunk no1 anyone?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah even better man cos those cannabis superstars at ghs can make a seed out of clone only exo and print money....skunk no1 anyone?


Lol, I grew ther exo seed when I first came on here hopin someone would feel sorry for me and give me the real McCoy.....and they did lmao. Was actually alright I thot, didn't grow anything like the real exo tho IMO


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I grew ther exo seed when I first came on here hopin someone would feel sorry for me and give me the real McCoy.....and they did lmao. Was actually alright I thot, didn't grow anything like the real exo tho IMO


dont taste anything like the real exo either, but wasnt a bad bit of weed mind ive tasted alot worse so called ''cheese'' strains.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> leave it out baz you off offering head for cash money 2 pages back lololol


times are hard m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> easy tiger baz is mine ha ha ha ha


there's more than enough to go round Indi, ...if you know what i mean


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> dont taste anything like the real exo either, but wasnt a bad bit of weed mind ive tasted alot worse so called ''cheese'' strains.


Naw I know m8, it's was still an alright strain if they named it different


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

I am growin a mad monster of a plant alongside my clone onlies, a friend had some seed s from a breeder and asked me to sex them and pick the best fem clone it and send it on which I did, unfortunately the clone didn't travel well and all was fuked...the mother was mainlined for 4.............fukkkkkkkkkiiiiinnnn elllll.....get your seeds fro BREEDERS BOUTIQUE this is vigorous genetics


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah guess the old username time is it...
> 
> I'm having a bit of a time trying to decide on how much hash to oil to make these canna caps. some folks seem to think .25 for pain relief up to .1 for a trip i'm thinkin about .4


yayyyyyy, sounds a good number .4


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> lots of good yielding and tasting strains out there your just a lemon lemon lol bubblegum from serious seeds yields well and with a cure taste lovely, a few of the bb strains yield very well and taste great bluepit n dogkush, you wont somefing cheap tho bigbig yields and good flavour try seedsman power africa and also his nemisis.


i wanted to have indis opinion on the strains he was talking about. not yours.

i am fully aware of BB's line up, they have a website, i can give you the address if you like....

i do however thank you for taking the time to reply to a question that was not in any way, shape or form, inteneded for you...

..................
...................

fuckin yids!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> I am growin a mad monster of a plant alongside my clone onlies, a friend had some seed s from a breeder and asked me to sex them and pick the best fem clone it and send it on which I did, unfortunately the clone didn't travel well and all was fuked...the mother was mainlined for 4.............fukkkkkkkkkiiiiinnnn elllll.....get your seeds fro BREEDERS BOUTIQUE this is vigorous genetics


done it...took clones off, dippy ellse,dog x db,bx2 dog, &deep purple querkle tonight,, there all looking v nice, but the dog is looking like its lacking something , or maybe a bit of zinc toxic, ?(same sort of coloring on leaves), any one know if this particular strain is a gobbler, or dis liker of anything ?
[h=2][/h]


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i wanted to have indis opinion on the strains he was talking about. not yours.
> 
> i am fully aware of BB's line up, they have a website, i can give you the address if you like....
> 
> ...


I thort yid had summin to say re strains, love a bit of knowledge on tha thread...omg I ventured off to help noobs for a bit.....well funny plant never been fed and lemon yellow leaves an peeps tellin him to fush it.......fukin keyboard farmers........yid seems genuine to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

What ones did you get indi?


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> What ones did you get indi?


don I got one only and no copies, its blue pit, it is a belter, feeding it on act only, loves potassium prolly cos of the size of the buds it produces, loved being mainlined.....quality genetics like you don't find v easily, if at all


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> I thort yid had summin to say re strains, love a bit of knowledge on tha thread...omg I ventured off to help noobs for a bit.....well funny plant never been fed and lemon yellow leaves an peeps tellin him to fush it.......fukin keyboard farmers........yid seems genuine to me


Fuck yid, noobs always prone to takin a bit of shit!

was think that too don


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> don I got one only and no copies, its blue pit, it is a belter, feeding it on act only, loves potassium prolly cos of the size of the buds it produces, loved being mainlined.....quality genetics like you don't find v easily, if at all


Have u takin clones off it indi? Are u goina be keepin it? Fuck ur goina have quite a few keepers by the sounds off it lol


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u takin clones off it indi? Are u goina be keepin it? Fuck ur goina have quite a few keepers by the sounds off it lol


I took 3 clones sent the best one off, didna have room so only kept the seedling which I had abused severely in veg, mainlined from the second node then pinched out for 4 main colas....wellll a 2 litre coke bottle is gonna be the visual.....how many weeks should I run this am at week 7 and thinkn 10?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

Got any pics indi? I've seen a couple of grows of it so far its a beast.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

indikat said:


> I took 3 clones sent the best one off, didna have room so only kept the seedling which I had abused severely in veg, mainlined from the second node then pinched out for 4 main colas....wellll a 2 litre coke bottle is gonna be the visual.....how many weeks should I run this am at week 7 and thinkn 10?


U love abusing the plants indi, what did they ever do to u lol. How long u goina run the livers? People say 10 but I always seem to run stuff a bit longer but fuck that I think ill just go ten lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

Whodat's 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2589938d1364440612-whodat-back-100_3441.jpg


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Whodat's
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2589938d1364440612-whodat-back-100_3441.jpg


Ooooooo, I'm likeing dat .


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Whodat's
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2589938d1364440612-whodat-back-100_3441.jpg


amazing don lovin the grow of blue pit mines a real fatty at 7 weeks ll send u a photo or bud when its done....loves act....double strength oooowweee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice one man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2013)

i'd love to get my hand on some blue pit clones, ive smoked some not long ago and was fuckin lovely, but on the same hand i'd love the 3 main clone onlys as well and both times ive been offered ive had no cash at the time, 
ive been up in the veg area today taking a cpl branches off the BB strains now they been topped, gonna go for 4 main colas on all 6 plants, they seem to be loving the bio grow as well they have exploded with growth in the last week since 1st proper feed. 
got 4 more weeks till my blue dream and big buddah cheese girls are ready to harvest then i'll be getting the BB girls in the flower tent,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'd love to get my hand on some blue pit clones, ive smoked some not long ago and was fuckin lovely, but on the same hand i'd love the 3 main clone onlys as well and both times ive been offered ive had no cash at the time,
> ive been up in the veg area today taking a cpl branches off the BB strains now they been topped, gonna go for 4 main colas on all 6 plants, they seem to be loving the bio grow as well they have exploded with growth in the last week since 1st proper feed.
> got 4 more weeks till my blue dream and big buddah cheese girls are ready to harvest then i'll be getting the BB girls in the flower tent,


I think a had a wee bit of that blue pit too, was fuckin lovely, stinky as fuck but think it was cured for a bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I think a had a wee bit of that blue pit too, was fuckin lovely, stinky as fuck but think it was cured for a bit


yeah mate was maybe the same stuff mine was 8 week cured blue pit and was some of the tastiest shit ive tried.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck yid, noobs always prone to takin a bit of shit!
> 
> was think that too don


its the uk thread i thought thats all most did was talk shit??? lol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

fucking seems to take ages to get to 50 posts.......... well i got drugs n booze to be taking and a ex im trying to get pissed enough to give me sympathy nosh lmao laterz boys.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> fucking seems to take ages to get to 50 posts.......... well i got drugs n booze to be taking and a ex im trying to get pissed enough to give me sympathy nosh lmao laterz boys.


I didn't know ye had to get 50 posts to pm...did ye always have to do that? I don't remember that


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I didn't know ye had to get 50 posts to pm...did ye always have to do that? I don't remember that


just slipped home for some supplys lol yeah i think they did it to stop the spammers or if your really naughty like D they stop it totally lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> just slipped home for some supplys lol yeah i think they did it to stop the spammers or if your really naughty like D they stop it totally lolol


What dicks stoppin his pms, folks at far worse that what he was at I'd say......just so he couldn't advertise breeders boutique ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Im thinkin I might order a dominos, could do with a munch


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im thinkin I might order a dominos, could do with a munch


fucking starving here mate drunk a fair few beers and smoked some of my blue grape dream i chopped last week, but fuck all take aways open near me after 12, and the 24hr McD's is to far to walk and im to pissed t even attempt driving  gutted lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Just ordered a dominos...let's see how long they take the cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2013)

fuck me, i must be a slow cunt, and i thought that was pretty quick as well lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

i thought yid might be someone else.....basset must be....before my time im sure...all these noobs making me para spesh as someone recently said they was followed ere!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i thought yid might be someone else.....basset must be....before my time im sure...all these noobs making me para spesh as someone recently said they was followed ere!


Oohhh scary shit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2013)

Dominos arrived, happy days


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

watching epic ganja gardens on youtube....26k light set ups, 8 k 4k ....50 plants 100plants...this geezers on it!


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i thought yid might be someone else.....basset must be....before my time im sure...all these noobs making me para spesh as someone recently said they was followed ere!


ruuuuuunnnnn for the hills lemon theres noooobs about !!!!


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

morning all panty stuffers, fat bellys from the pizza last nite? thinking I mite have left over curry for brekki....pizza mg? kosher yid...? ummmmm love that smoked salmon and cream cheese u wall fuckers love, have a lovely sunday all, im high and staying that way today


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Fuck me you guys are up early lol smoked a spliff of my mates cream caramel cross white widow and fell asleep.

anyone ever think that one side of their tent gets more light than the other? Swear girls at the front never look as good I'm gonna measure the pole holding the light n make sure it's bang in the middle


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Fuck me you guys are up early lol smoked a spliff of my mates cream caramel cross white widow and fell asleep.
> 
> anyone ever think that one side of their tent gets more light than the other? Swear girls at the front never look as good I'm gonna measure the pole holding the light n make sure it's bang in the middle


how much lite u runnin and in wat sized tent?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

600w 1.2 tent. Ain't like the pole can be to far out because I'm not blind. Just seems 3 at the front every grow don't look at good. Wondering if its to do with the fresh air coming in from the back. Gonna move em around today anyway, must have some sorta OCD had buds being covered near leaves and plants touching each other lol.


----------



## indikat (Sep 28, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 600w 1.2 tent. Ain't like the pole can be to far out because I'm not blind. Just seems 3 at the front every grow don't look at good. Wondering if its to do with the fresh air coming in from the back. Gonna move em around today anyway, must have some sorta OCD had buds being covered near leaves and plants touching each other lol.


could be mate. they love fresh air


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah that's all I think it can be. Just gonna move em around. Quite impressed with these plants though mates have actually finished in 6weeks and mine look on track to be. Blue cheese won't be done until after Xmas but gonna have my veg tent done before then. Should pull a few oz from that I reckon.


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> ruuuuuunnnnn for the hills lemon theres noooobs about !!!!


[video=youtube;meF7NmfnXZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meF7NmfnXZ0[/video]
This is a local site for local people lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Fuck me you guys are up early lol smoked a spliff of my mates cream caramel cross white widow and fell asleep.
> 
> anyone ever think that one side of their tent gets more light than the other? Swear girls at the front never look as good I'm gonna measure the pole holding the light n make sure it's bang in the middle


its probably the light spread. my reflectors are shit for light spread. i can move my hand about and tell where the heat spots are. they even bleach the top of some branches but if i move my light up any more the other branches wont get enough. i was thinking of getting a lux meter to see how bad it is but its just a waste of a tenner that i could put towards a new air cooled reflector.

im still waiting for my veg tent to be posted. the ebay seller is usually quite good but when im in a rush things always fuck up. i messaged them to ask about swopping out the 600w that came with it for a 400w MH. they took so long that i just paid for it all and left a message saying it didnt matter. they messaged me back that night saying ignore the postage email because they had just seen my mail about swopping


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

You can measure lumens with a glass of water. I am sure the exact tech is on tinterweb somewhere, but basically runs along the principles that the water evaporated over a specific measured time will give you the amount of lumens per square metet or whatever at the specific location. Remembering equations was never my forté


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 29, 2013)

DST said:


> You can measure lumens with a glass of water. I am sure the exact tech is on tinterweb somewhere, but basically runs along the principles that the water evaporated over a specific measured time will give you the amount of lumens per square metet or whatever at the specific location. Remembering equations was never my forté


i never thought of that. it would all have to be done the same time tho to make sure the temps are even for them all. i might put a few glasses of water around when these come down just to see how much quicker some evaporate than others. i wont be working out the equations tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

morning all,

is the pic uploader cattled? i'm wake n baked to fuck here sat watching vice vids on pootube.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

i like the vice documentrys meself, have watched loads of em, they got some bollacks going to some of the places they do.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

family over today, be making tea all fucking day arrrggghhhhh its me dad n his missus, am hoping he has brought one of ferrets up with him aint seen a ferret for yrs n yrs, he recently got four as pets.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Aye Liverpool looks well dicey lol. Just watched one about uk's scariest debt collector. Talking about raping blokes to make em pay up. Pretty grim


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

quick expresso, watererd the toms and im offski.

have nice sunday peoples.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye Liverpool looks well dicey lol. Just watched one about ups scariest debt collector. Talking about raping blokes to make em pay up. Pretty grim




aint you seen the ones where they go see the people who live in the sewers in Columbia? or the one about drugs in west africa cause the cartel use it as a stop point on the way to europe, all these people with no leccy,running water but smoking crack n smack like its going out of fashion lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Enjoy ya roast


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

few more posts almost at 50..........


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

few more..................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah the sewers one with the death squads was ducked up. How'd you live with yourself after petrol bombing a tunnel fill of kids.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah the sewers one with the death squads was ducked up. How'd you live with yourself after petrol bombing a tunnel fill of kids.


yeah pretty fucked up for shore don, and the vice people didnt seem to happy going down there not that i would have been either like.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

you seen that newish one bout the cheap meth they smoking in italy?

or a good meth doc is montana meth, thats worth a watch.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

very good doc also just type into youtube 1982 new mexico prison riot, the prisoners took full control then gained access to the protective unit i.e grass,nonce's etc but the cells where all still locked they then found them torch's you can cut metal with and cut threw 32 cells and fucking kill em....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Mind you this one about African moonshine making them blind. They're making liquor out of bananas and living in straw huts but the bairns got a new arsenal shirt on !?! Malawi gooners on tour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Seen both of those docs the prison one was crackers. That redneck ginger dude was a nutjob


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just googled that sewer one, imagine living like that. Would try rob a decent shop n get enough money together to get a ticket to somewhere like england lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

i'd literally walk to another country no matter how long it took


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

i like the lockup raw prison docs too, one calld predators is good, theres a bloke who was up on a murder charge thought he was a deffo guilty so joins up with the mexican mafia by killing another prisoner, but then gets a not guilty on the original charge but life for the prison murder fuckd up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

un fuckin lucky! 

made the caps up, but the uploaders on the fritz


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 29, 2013)

.........Lads.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;CjB_oVeq8Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjB_oVeq8Lo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2013)

Fuck me its quiter than normal for a sunday in here, you saddos all still playing GTA or summat?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 29, 2013)

Afternoon lads, having a quiet sunday the kids are out enjoyin a rare bit of sunshine and the wife and i are relaxing with a cuppa now the housework is done, gonna order a take away soon and have a family night with a cpl films and munchies.


----------



## indikat (Sep 29, 2013)

thinkin of movin to wales in 2 years, pembrookeshire looks nice, property is less than half for similar to rent, middle of nowhere to grow etc, anyone no the area?


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 29, 2013)

when you lot move do they ask alot of questions about what you do for aliving or is that easy to blag?


----------



## indikat (Sep 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> when you lot move do they ask alot of questions about what you do for aliving or is that easy to blag?


dunno mate I got a real profession


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> thinkin of movin to wales in 2 years, pembrookeshire looks nice, property is less than half for similar to rent, middle of nowhere to grow etc, anyone no the area?


Cardiganshire ,lampeter, prop & land is cheap in that area m8, west wales is fucking stunning, & sooooo secluded if you want that type of place, 

i new a bloke who bought a place there ,6 bed secluded,next to a stream ,with salmon ,fishing rights, he had fucking loadss of land ,and a wood !,next to Dolaucothi gold mine.think it had 9 acres, paid 165,000 i think.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> when you lot move do they ask alot of questions about what you do for a living or is that easy to blag?


They don't ask any questions, you usually have to pass a credit check and provide ID unless you know a dodgy land lord/letting agent.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 29, 2013)

as ill be needing to sort somewere to live after this grow....my main concern is my mothers....

as i dont know what will become of my housing situation....i need a method thats easy upkeep, low maintenence and slow growing...

im thinking that biobizz soil is my best bet but anyone got any better ideas?, id rather a hempy but dont know how big they can grow in small pots (i.e you can fit more roots in perlite then in soil)

i fear growth will be to fast....i do however have all the right nutes.....

but would a soil mumma be better for long term growth.....

time is running out HELP lads......


----------



## indikat (Sep 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> as ill be needing to sort somewere to live after this grow....my main concern is my mothers....
> 
> as i dont know what will become of my housing situation....i need a method thats easy upkeep, low maintenence and slow growing...
> 
> ...


puuuuurrrlese....????? soil sposed to retard growth so u can move......fukin ell lemon you been sniffin scoppy


----------



## mrt1980 (Sep 29, 2013)

i heared 24hrs light stops them growing as quick but ive never tried it myself


----------



## indikat (Sep 29, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i heared 24hrs light stops them growing as quick but ive never tried it myself


just cut them veggers down to the second node ....move and watch your yield increase


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

just got home, smoking a 9month yes 9month lol cured livers joint, av been a teaboy for me dad n his missus all day, was nice seeing him tho and he did sort me out bout 5g a mix livers, that blueberry i had but now been cured for bout 5months, and some critical mass 9month cured.

gonna get stoned me thinks.......


----------



## indikat (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> just got home, smoking a 9month yes 9month lol cured livers joint, av been a teaboy for me dad n his missus all day, was nice seeing him tho and he did sort me out bout 5g a mix livers, that blueberry i had but now been cured for bout 5months, and some critical mass 9month cured.
> 
> gonna get stoned me thinks.......


gotta love the oldies thell sit on an oz fer ayear....cured smoke nice one yid, could get a good price for that if peeps knew fukin anything about weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> just got home, smoking a 9month yes 9month lol cured livers joint, av been a teaboy for me dad n his missus all day, was nice seeing him tho and he did sort me out bout 5g a mix livers, that blueberry i had but now been cured for bout 5months, and some critical mass 9month cured.
> 
> gonna get stoned me thinks.......


sounds nice m8, i'm lucky if i get to smoke 9 week cured bud lol i aint got the patience to wait that long after 2 weeks i start dipping into my jars, 
and as for the stuff i buy round here its never even heard of a cure never mind had one, im lucky if i get some properly dried green but even that isnt often these days


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

forgot how much the livers stinks n how lovely she tastes, aint smoked none in ages, lovely strain and i like the fact its not so heavy buzzwise, a member i see once describe it as summertime weed and another ive seen say its his happy weed, its deffo that.

i been reading the thread a long time before i joined.

nice happy stone, not too mongy.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 29, 2013)

indikat said:


> just cut them veggers down to the second node ....move and watch your yield increase


ive been growing trees choped into bushes for ages mate, my current mainlines are huge....ta though



indikat said:


> puuuuurrrlese....????? soil sposed to retard growth so u can move......fukin ell lemon you been sniffin scoppy


and yes everytime i stick something in soil it moves along allot slower then my dwc.....so to me it is slowed down!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> forgot how much the livers stinks n how lovely she tastes, aint smoked none in ages, lovely strain and i like the fact its not so heavy buzzwise, a member i see once describe it as summertime weed and another ive seen say its his happy weed, its deffo that.
> 
> i been reading the thread a long time before i joined.
> 
> nice happy stone, not too mongy.


nice one yidsta! had no idea you was a second gen grower!


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> sounds nice m8, i'm lucky if i get to smoke 9 week cured bud lol i aint got the patience to wait that long after 2 weeks i start dipping into my jars,
> and as for the stuff i buy round here its never even heard of a cure never mind had one, im lucky if i get some properly dried green but even that isnt often these days


me dad dont smoke thats why he can cure so long, he dont even need the cash just a hobby and to show off i think, he wont sell none of it until its been cured for months and he takes all the stem out, trims to death so, also grown organic all, and he grows them funny strains you lot talk of the clone-onlys is it? then puffs up when people are calling his gear some of the best they had etc lmao


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one yidsta! had no idea you was a second gen grower!


i grow veggies nowdays lemon but have a little previous experience with the ganj......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i grow veggies nowdays lemon but have a little previous experience with the ganj......


wikid man you thinking of following in ya old mans footsteps?? is that what lead you hear??.........ra sounds like youve got access to some good strains already...lucky boy.....


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> wikid man you thinking of following in ya old mans footsteps?? is that what lead you hear??.........ra sounds like youve got access to some good strains already...lucky boy.....


following in me oldmans footsteps fuck that, he served 13 years in total dunno what that would mean he got sentanced? cause you dont serve it all do you? and this was all late 60s to very early 80s just before i come along, never done no time since i been alive but fuck no i dont wana be like dad lol im a good boy seen a cell for 12hrs total in my life and that was enough for me......

ill stick to me veggies thanks.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

50 bitch's lol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

maybe its 51 then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> maybe its 51 then?


Lol, can u still not pm then??


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, can u still not pm then??


no mate must be 100 or length of time you been on the site also? i dunno.

hows you doing anyways?


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> as ill be needing to sort somewere to live after this grow....my main concern is my mothers....i need a method thats easy upkeep, low maintenence and slow growing...


6 litre airpots, soil and a small CFL.

They'll pretty much go dormant, they'll still grow just so slow you won't notice.

Keep em Bonsai.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> maybe its 51 then?



FFS!

Give me a heads up when you do get there, LOL.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> no mate must be 100 or length of time you been on the site also? i dunno.
> 
> hows you doing anyways?


Fuck knows, maybe they arnt lettin u pm?? I'm good, day off today so been lying bout doin fuck all, gettin stoned and made a big pot of spaghetti bol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> FFS!
> 
> Give me a heads up when you do get there, LOL.


Lol you've a long way to go then Bert


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 29, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol you've a long way to go then Bert


I wouldn't use it much any how.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 29, 2013)

I got my livers & pysco clone mixed up & didn't mark em, how do I tell diff ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

me too. you'll know when they get to about 5-6 inches one will grow vine like and one normal xmas tree


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me too. you'll know when they get to about 5-6 inches one will grow vine like and one normal xmas tree


Cheers Don, wich one grows wich ? Livers vine like exo I guess.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Don, wich one grows wich ? Livers vine like exo I guess.


hows that when livers is berries and EXo is cheese you spoon..

smell the physco leaves if its go that very recognisable, smell and it stands out m8, and yeh they have the smell in veg!

just had to comment on that one like, my livers are thick stocky stems, unlike the physco witch never are




and DON i must apologise, im in fact vegging 14 blue pit as we speak and a pal i gave her a 6" clone to flower and shit ther doing well,

nice gentics, but yer still a cunt!


right that said im gone

peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

No need to apologise to me man I got thick skin. And as you'll see soon enough dst's & BB's genetics stand up for themselves.

Livers left untrained will grow like a bush in my experience. The stench of the cosis is much like exo the livers sweet n fruity berries. Wait till you see the super smelly berry


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 30, 2013)

morning lads  think ill be trying to get some clones off you lot in the new year. Cant be arsed with sexing them myself as it just adds weeks on rather just pay the money n get fem cuts.

How we all doing anyway? Been looking at property to buy here although i may possibly rent at first as i plan on starting up business and main factor of it is getting the shop at the right location.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2013)

Morning all, everyone still hiding today?


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

Easy lads just a quick one all my email accounts have been taken over by the filth they changed all my passwords n shit the wankers. Anyway times are hard now just hanging in there its fuckin wank proper wank sick of buying smoke already naaa mean doin my fuckin swede in. Soz if ive , ade this thread go to shit but think how my life is right now lol anyway peace out cbit lads take it easy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Easy lads just a quick one all my email accounts have been taken over by the filth they changed all my passwords n shit the wankers. Anyway times are hard now just hanging in there its fuckin wank proper wank sick of buying smoke already naaa mean doin my fuckin swede in. Soz if ive , ade this thread go to shit but think how my life is right now lol anyway peace out cbit lads take it easy


Hmmm not good, any e-mails in there from anyone on here that might cause problems?


----------



## zVice (Sep 30, 2013)

Fucking guarantee it, rank amateurs 
basically anyone who exchanged addresses is fucked...



Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm not good, any e-mails in there from anyone on here that might cause problems?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> Fucking guarantee it, rank amateurs
> basically anyone who exchanged addresses is fucked...


yeah think i may have to go wiv my alternative location when i get set up instead of here just in case....

Now all we need is for IC3 to come in here an call me paranoid n allsorts as normal.....lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Easy lads just a quick one all my email accounts have been taken over by the filth they changed all my passwords n shit the wankers. Anyway times are hard now just hanging in there its fuckin wank proper wank sick of buying smoke already naaa mean doin my fuckin swede in. Soz if ive , ade this thread go to shit but think how my life is right now lol anyway peace out cbit lads take it easy


Dude how the fuck did the filth manage to fuck with your shit if your laptop AND email addys were password protected!?

An educated guess tells me they weren't.........

Although it should be pretty easy to change them back.


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

I delete allme emails through me phone I only left 2 on there which were from local bc so fuck knows!! Justletting u all know ifeel bad enough but dont para the thread again sae they need hard evidence and proof that anything happend and it never did so they aint got shit on any1 but me ok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

i'd be proxy emailing them calling them jobsworth cunts


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes I will be trying to reset them after ive had a j ive just got a new address so ill forward them to this one and see whats what


----------



## zVice (Sep 30, 2013)

My my guess would password stored/remembered in browser
if that is the case I'd assume his "deleted" items were probably in his trash too...




The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude how the fuck did the filth manage to fuck with your shit if your laptop AND email addys were password protected!?
> 
> An educated guess tells me they weren't.........
> 
> Although it should be pretty easy to change them back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd be proxy emailing them calling them jobsworth cunts


I've just got Tor on my phone and I can send email and text via gibberbot encrypted for just this reason, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

does tor work ok on android?


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

No removed from trash fuckin ell imna computer noob but not that bad.i tried to get tor on me phone but woulnt run for sum reason? And my lappy was wiped and reset about a month ago???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

zVice said:


> My my guess would password stored/remembered in browser
> if that is the case I'd assume his "deleted" items were probably in his trash too...


Aye if you stupidly click the "remember me" or "keep me logged in" tab otherwise auto complete just remembers the addy not the password.

It helps if the lappy desktop is passworded too, stops em at the front door.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> I delete allme emails through me phone I only left 2 on there which were from local bc so fuck knows!! Justletting u all know ifeel bad enough but dont para the thread again sae they need hard evidence and proof that anything happend and it never did so they aint got shit on any1 but me ok


It was a simple question mate not me stirring things up, chill out a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> No removed from trash fuckin ell imna computer noob but not that bad.i tried to get tor on me phone but woulnt run for sum reason? And my lappy was wiped and reset about a month ago???


If you've got Android.

Orbot (Tor).
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.torproject.android

Gibberbot (encripted Tor txt).
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.guardianproject.otr.app.im&hl=en_GB

Orbot on Android works perfect on here (I use it), it's faster than the desktop Tor browser.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

Windows desktop also has Pidgin for secure chat over Jabber/XMPP for OTR chat, I think those in contact should get on it for the greater good.

5 mins reading about the software and most will understand what I mean.


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeh soz if that came across a bit bitchy but I am highly strung at the moment cant relax or fuck all I shouldnt even be on here so ill see ya later lads take it easy. Oh and I aint gonna try and reset cuz u have to put another address in and theyll only crack that fucker aswell the wanking scumbags what hurts the most is what they took from me it kills me inside


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

cheers ripper


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers ripper


I thought you'd like that, I'll sort you my details when I've linked all my apps properly.

Conventional communications can get fucked from then on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

so hows anoob to this shiz go about emailing n msging stuff? do i need a hushmail or similar?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope that anyone with any pms email addys or proper addresses has already deleted this info from ther lapptop, if not take a min and do it now. Just saves the fucking hassle don't it. I keep fuckall and I don't think anyone should ave anything of mine so I'm sweet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Easy lads just a quick one all my email accounts have been taken over by the filth they changed all my passwords n shit the wankers.


Biz if the filth have managed to change your email passwords because they've read your browser history and you've used the "remember my password" thingy (logically the only way they could have changed them), are we safe to assume that they could have read this thread too by doing the same thing?

Have you tried the other account?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

sounds daft but i've got tor up n open, typed riu in and now can't press enter lol i don't have that on my keyboard options on the one x


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so hows anoob to this shiz go about emailing n msging stuff? do i need a hushmail or similar?


You install Orbot first, that's your Tor browser in effect. With that installed on it's own you can surf the net anon just like desktop Tor browser (little globe in the top right corner).

Then you install Gibberbot, that's the gadget that encrypts your txt/email traffic from your XMPP compatible account (Jabber,Google).

After you've installed those two programs (10 mins tops) you just start Orbot then start Gibberbot, link your account and you're good to go.
It only works if the person you are communicating with is also using the same software though, so all parties who need to communicate anon need them installed and linked too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds daft but i've got tor up n open, typed riu in and now can't press enter lol i don't have that on my keyboard options on the one x


Then how do you send a txt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

I've got a Sensation XE, is your keypad not the same with a bent arrow in the bottom right corner?


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Biz if the filth have managed to change your email passwords because they've read your browser history and you've used the "remember my password" thingy (logically the only way they could have changed them), are we safe to assume that they could have read this thread too by doing the same thing?
> 
> Have you tried the other account?



Naaaa theve changed em thru my phone there always logged on and u just switch between the 2 accouns so it was so easy for them once they had my phone and just logged into old account so thats all good and all me skype and a copule of otjer things are sound so it looks like its just me emails which is nothing to worry about for anyone..fuckin smart phones


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Naaaa theve changed em thru my phone there always logged on and u just switch between the 2 accouns so it was so easy for them once they had my phone and just logged into old account so thats all good and all me skype and a copule of otjer things are sound so it looks like its just me emails which is nothing to worry about for anyone..fuckin smart phones


Lol, yeah I've got the same thing on mine......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

Right then I've sussed it (got to double check I've done it proper).

On Android.......

*Install "Orbot".

Install "Gibberbot".

Go here and register for an account (through desktop Tor browser)..... https://wtfismyip.com/jabber/register

Start Orbot, then start Gibberbot, log into Gibberbot with the account details from above.
*
Job done.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qz2dBvQb4gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qz2dBvQb4gc[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Then how do you send a txt?


it has a send button lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> You install Orbot first, that's your Tor browser in effect. With that installed on it's own you can surf the net anon just like desktop Tor browser (little globe in the top right corner).
> 
> Then you install Gibberbot, that's the gadget that encrypts your txt/email traffic from your XMPP compatible account (Jabber,Google).
> 
> ...


i'll fiddle with it later then i'll look at gibberbot


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a Sensation XE, is your keypad not the same with a bent arrow in the bottom right corner?


just giving me a web page unnavailable bs


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

still haven't finished up with breaking bad had it on the comp for a while now too, just watched episode 13 of this final season, gripper.........

lol how many eppisodes in this season i didnt realise there was 16.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

NO SPOILERS!!!! I'm on media blackout til i've watched the last two


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No need to apologise to me man I got thick skin. And as you'll see soon enough dst's & BB's genetics stand up for themselves.
> 
> Livers left untrained will grow like a bush in my experience. The stench of the cosis is much like exo the livers sweet n fruity berries. Wait till you see the super smelly berry


 i took bottom 3r of livers and ther nice, bushy and shit, week 3 and stinkin and leaning like fuk, forsty as hell, seem to be loving the topmax and mollasis, def going down the organic route after this grow as long as i dont get fucked coz of shawney but im pretty sure i neevr sent him shit and i went thru him on team viwer and wiped all his stuff before he lost access to it.

fucking unbeliavable



biz1984 said:


> Easy lads just a quick one all my email accounts have been taken over by the filth they changed all my passwords n shit the wankers. Anyway times are hard now just hanging in there its fuckin wank proper wank sick of buying smoke already naaa mean doin my fuckin swede in. Soz if ive , ade this thread go to shit but think how my life is right now lol anyway peace out cbit lads take it easy


 mate, i know we geyt on but im really fucking pissed with u atm, u stupididty has got u fucked and could possibly fuck the whole thread up.

i reckon IMO we should get the thread deleted and start again, get rid of the lot then the pics go, comment every thing


and nigga 1 are you fucking dumb STOP ASKING FOR CUTS U CRANK!

AND STFU U LOT ABOUT BREAKING BAD, IM WAITING FOR IT TO FINISH ,CANT DO THE WEEKLY THING,

FUK CAPS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

i've heard of worse ideas than getting the thread wiped tbhbut so long as everyone's changed sim & wiped devices it should be ok.


----------



## indikat (Sep 30, 2013)

at biz sorry to hear it mate, I saw it commin...sloppiness im afraid.....doest help I know but needs sayin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

right the threads not going anywhere. clean shop and try not to drop yourselves or anyone else in the shit. RIU is pretty anonymous and fictional to the plod the other forms of communication aren't. switch sims if you have been in touch with bizzle, don;t stay logged in to shit you contact other members on and start using proxy. 

and yeah ic3 if that makes me forum policy nazi. then so fucking be it. i'm not getting lifted for any of you guys fucking up and don't expect you to from my daftness.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2013)

When logging into the UK thread I swear one time the Eastenders Tune was playing!

Nothing beats UK drama!


----------



## iiKode (Sep 30, 2013)

ahahah los half my customers to bizzles mistake, nevermind feck it pushin on with the grow, week 6 on thusrday, they all lookin good so far, started pk etc boring grow talk.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2013)

@don,lol i never said u was a forum nazi,well not this time anyways, but seriously shit does need to be checked 

id say no more reqesting or talking of trade or offering fucking nowt! if we get a noob doing just this we run em out aye?

and yeh obviously keep shit wiped, dont store riu password histopry in your browser and never kep pm or sent ones neither


as for a proxy just use this, 
http://www.hotspotshield.com/trial/

but u only need a proxy IF th popo get a warrent for the forums records, and since the sites hosted in siwtzerland, cant se ethat happeneing

and if they had a real hardon a proxy/vpn does fuk all since they can tie your mac to the machine or watever, and thats that!

oh and these sites only stored last logged in IP so ud have to keep using the vpn constantly, but if you do that yor downloads would suk so ud need to have in on wen u log in and then off wen u logoof and u wont be bale to be on thread and dnwonlad at same time

and TOR for ya android is here-- https://www.torproject.org/docs/android.html.en



iiKode said:


> ahahah los half my customers to bizzles mistake, nevermind feck it pushin on with the grow, week 6 on thusrday, they all lookin good so far, started pk etc boring grow talk.


 owt happens to u mate ur to balme i KNOW what was in the texts u sent to shwaney, but ur a kid,m but none the less, u should neevr send in sms what u was saying, i really hope u have dashed the handset and sim and it wasent regeistered in your name bud/
on another note, the bbc are getting hyawg mate, id say nice cuts, but they was fucked, my expert revival wat did this shit matey!g

good luck


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Kode talking about customers when you know the thread may be looked at and more so you as it seems you've sent texts. You really must be thick lol. I say get the thread deleted and start another one. And have admin delete biz old account.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Kode talking about customers when you know the thread may be looked at and more so you as it seems you've sent texts. You really must be thick lol. I say get the thread deleted and start another one. And have admin delete biz old account.


admin wont coz if he dones threads may not make sence with his comments removed.

tbh, i dont think theyl be bothered bowt the tread just more in his sms and shit like that, if they have taken over his passwords for email then thats what ther bothered about, luckily i never emailed shit!

still a bad situation for whoever sent him sms or emails with ther addreses on,, for a lot of us this is ALL we have got, and the thought of it being taken away due to a cluster fuk of stupidness andnot giving a shit, is not fucking cool, fancy 9 plants in ya garden in middle of council estate, like WTF.

man its doe now so all guys can do is wait for the knock or not,, or wait for him to answer bail, then we will knwo


----------



## indikat (Sep 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Kode talking about customers when you know the thread may be looked at and more so you as it seems you've sent texts. You really must be thick lol. I say get the thread deleted and start another one. And have admin delete biz old account.


no need for tin foil hats either, you were the one asking for cuts earlier, ive got a Tommie plant u can have


----------



## ninja1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Prehaps everyone can send an email to admin to delete the topic. Fuck posts making sense safety first.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

oi oi nigga1 how stupid are you to even be on this site, go sent up your business in your own country, ironic you have a pick of a COCK as your avi.....

ive read on here before admin dont delete shit.....no matter how serious.

the 10 or so members that post in this thread could always start a new one and move to that for a "clean" slate.....

i had my phone etc taken when i was nabbed for something else leading to my grow being taken.....it was one of the old iphones, i had a pass on it but you had to swipe it otherwise it didnt come on....as the officer uncuffed me at the front desk he put my phone in the plastic bag on the desk for "check in"...i swear to god youve never seen a quicker finger swipe it was like the wild west lol......ive never been happyer to see LOCKED on a screen.

i think youll find bizzle they are trying to go through your shit and see if you have any emails/txts/ messeges PROVING that you were selling your end product (which we all knew you wernt!) if they find said info your charge will go from personal cultivation to intent to supply...

whats the brief saying???....



when the "older" lott used to deal big bits they would call you on a "basher" sim..(good ol days) meet you in a fast food place, write the price of the gear on a rizla and pass it too you, you would nod, and they would then write the address and time to meet on said rizla....a nod again (and a good memory) ...then they used to roll a joint out of the rizla that had been wrote on, and you would twos it outside, so you both know all evidence is gone lol


----------



## iiKode (Sep 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @don,lol i never said u was a forum nazi,well not this time anyways, but seriously shit does need to be checked
> 
> id say no more reqesting or talking of trade or offering fucking nowt! if we get a noob doing just this we run em out aye?
> 
> ...


you see the ones he was sending to me? i had a shit throwaway phone, he had a smartphone that had half his family in the contacts.


----------



## indikat (Sep 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> admin wont coz if he dones threads may not make sence with his comments removed.
> 
> tbh, i dont think theyl be bothered bowt the tread just more in his sms and shit like that, if they have taken over his passwords for email then thats what ther bothered about, luckily i never emailed shit!
> 
> ...


it was the outdoor grow and a coulpla other tings...that alerted me.....cant be a fukin fukwit stoner all the time if you behave like an arse fine but why did anyone do biz with him...naaaaa meannn


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

indikat said:


> it was the outdoor grow and a coulpla other tings...that alerted me.....cant be a fukin fukwit stoner all the time if you behave like an arse fine but why did anyone do biz with him...naaaaa meannn


i nearly did, but the outside "asked next door" grow said a HUGE no to me.....he only ment well the poor sod, but this aint all shits n giggles...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 30, 2013)

hes a good guy, just not a criminal, always worked and never been nicked, so he dident have the mindset we do,

i no lnager have an pics and vids, any email any noffink, infact wtf am i doing with this id,

its DUST!


----------



## Scrambled1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Saw this on Bedford news website today - no wonder they got busted! Pretty much no ventilation. 

Schoolboy error. http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/News/BREAKING-Cannabis-factory-of-at-least-100-plants-found-in-Bedford-flat-GALLERY-20130930170005.htm


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 30, 2013)

Admin delete the thread/comments!?

LMFAO!!

They're more likely to smash the ban hammer all round if anything at all.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 30, 2013)

Scrambled1 said:


> Saw this on Bedford news website today - no wonder they got busted! Pretty much no ventilation.
> 
> Schoolboy error. http://www.bedfordshire-news.co.uk/News/BREAKING-Cannabis-factory-of-at-least-100-plants-found-in-Bedford-flat-GALLERY-20130930170005.htm



"You could smell it in our living room. We went up into the loft and the smell made us high as a kite."

He added: "It gave me the munchies."

Louise said the stench was giving her constant headaches: "I woke up with a headache and went to bed with a headache. I was taking pain killers after pain killers."


That's the dankest shit I've ever heard of!

Fucking Jeremy Kyle rejects living next door...........


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, i come from the furture, to assasinate all the thread morons.

just wanted to say

I'LL BE BACK!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Hi, i come from the furture, to assasinate all the thread morons.
> 
> just wanted to say
> 
> I'LL BE BACK!


Don't ya mean BLACK ?


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Don't ya mean BLACK ?


 well, if we are being grammatically correct, then id say more brown, being a sand nigger and all.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> well, if we are being grammatically correct, then id say more brown, being a sand nigger and all.


Lo, don't ya get 6 months now for saying the N word ?, unless you're a N word, then you apparently can shout it from the roof tops !,


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Lo, don't ya get 6 months now for saying the N word ?, unless you're a N word, then you apparently can shout it from the roof tops !,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

evening shit stains, just back from picking up an oz to sell to the wee idiots in my college, got it from a mate of a mate for £170 wasnt till i got home and opened the shit up i realised a quarter of it was just shake....Fuckin Raging, but fuck it i sold 9g for £95 and will get £190 from what i got left over and above the shake so i'll ust smoke that loose shit myself till i get my good green in tomorrow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

a quick cpl snaps of my BB strains in the veg area today, all topped and growing well, they will be getting trained soon once they get a little bigger

View attachment 2841205View attachment 2841207


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

REALLY gary? few weeks back your real image was posted on here, and now your saying u deal,,,,IN PUBLIC, after whats gone on?

REALLY?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll be black . . .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2013)

Mr T, was it you who was close to me ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

yeah it may have been but it had distortions to it, and this thread is public so anything we post is there for all to see, there is a lot more ppl doing a lot worse on here and they dont hide it, i have no reason to worry that im aware of, and prove what im saying is true, im a compulsive liar and i dont even smoke weed, like to chat shit in here to make myself look good like everyone else, 

And who the fuck are u anyway???


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah it may have been but it had distortions to it, and this thread is public so anything we post is there for all to see, there is a lot more ppl doing a lot worse on here and they dont hide it, i have no reason to worry that im aware of, and prove what im saying is true, im a compulsive liar and i dont even smoke weed, like to chat shit in here to make myself look good like everyone else,
> 
> And who the fuck are u anyway???


Hes just one of the many newbies to pop his head in lately.....I think there all cops!!! I'm outta here lol


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah it may have been but it had distortions to it, and this thread is public so anything we post is there for all to see, there is a lot more ppl doing a lot worse on here and they dont hide it, i have no reason to worry that im aware of, and prove what im saying is true, im a compulsive liar and i dont even smoke weed, like to chat shit in here to make myself look good like everyone else,
> 
> And who the fuck are u anyway???


UH HUH! pics dont show unless ur regsitered though.

go few pages bak and read on, us older memebers all agreed, amosgst us NO MORE talking of dealing,trades/swaps/delivereis/ all emails be deleted and sent box too,and remember to empy delted box, and sent stuff on riu inbox too fuk all,, stick to subject in hand and USE A VPN



Mastergrow said:


> Hes just one of the many newbies to pop his head in lately.....I think there all cops!!! I'm outta here lol


and ur a wanker but i dont go on about it

oh and most importantly, GTA online kicks in at 12, some consoles already working!

thats all that matters today


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Hes just one of the many newbies to pop his head in lately.....I think there all cops!!! I'm outta here lol


too many fuckin noobs in here the last 2 weeks, think u might be right mg about a few of them being pigs.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> UH HUH! pics dont show unless ur regsitered though.
> 
> go few pages bak and read on, us older memebers all agreed, amosgst us NO MORE talking of dealing,trades/swaps/delivereis/ all emails be deleted and sent box too,and remember to empy delted box, and sent stuff on riu inbox too fuk all,, stick to subject in hand and USE A VPN
> 
> ...


i wasnt talking about dealing/trading/deliveries etc thru the site i was chatting about what i was up to 2nite, nothing to do with anyone or anything on here, was simply making convo, 
but its kl i'll not say fuck all if ppl are gonna start shit over it fs. this thread really is getting full of touchy cunts these days, bloody hell lads chill out and smoke a joint.


----------



## Larry an Barry (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## indikat (Sep 30, 2013)

I bin smoking drugs and dealin......am I in tha wrong place?


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> too many fuckin noobs in here the last 2 weeks, think u might be right mg about a few of them being pigs.


i highly doubt any are police, ffs the met police only have i think 8 dedicated workers in there whole dept devoted to child porn!

what we have hear is some serious paranoia, aswel as someone who yes fucked up but really do i think unless you been real stupid that anyone will hear anything of it well no i don't.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 30, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i highly doubt any are police, ffs the met police only have i think 8 dedicated workers in there whole dept devoted to child porn!
> 
> what we have hear is some serious paranoia, aswel as someone who yes fucked up but really do i think unless you been real stupid that anyone will hear anything of it well no i don't.


Ur right m8 I was just havin a laugh, if ye read the thread as much as some then I think ye can work out who's who, don't really think any are police ffs lol. I doubt anyone will hear anything but still good to be a bit more cautious


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i highly doubt any are police, ffs the met police only have i think 8 dedicated workers in there whole dept devoted to child porn!
> 
> what we have hear is some serious paranoia, aswel as someone who yes fucked up but really do i think unless you been real stupid that anyone will hear anything of it well no i don't.


exactly m8 everyone needs to simmer the fuck down and stop being so para, we all here for the same reason no point denying it fs. 
the lessons that need learned from the recent situiation are, be extremely careful who u give any details to, dont chat about anything incriminating on the thread regarding other members, and dont go for a late night McD's with no licence and lead the fukkers straight to ur grow house. maybe its just me but seem like its all just common sense that most ppl shuld already have.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur right m8 I was just havin a laugh, if ye read the thread as much as some then I think ye can work out who's who, don't really think any are police ffs lol. I doubt anyone will hear anything but still good to be a bit more cautious


mate i know exactly who the turbanator is and a few other noobs, i dont honestly think the cops have the time to waste going thru this thread daily which is why i aint worrying but ur right a little more caution is advised always better to be over careful than under


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm fucking even more bewildered than usual , think I'm gonna seal me self in a room, quite possibly for 8-9 weeks !


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate i know exactly who the turbanator is and a few other noobs,



yeh im a n00b, and fucking proud.


while yes i agree they dont have time to be trolling though the thread, UNTILL they got ther hands on silly bollox's laptop,

ur on the side of caution

oh and about theimage you posted wher u stated it was with pics over it ect,

u know a image is made up of layers? all u did in effect is wallpaper over your orignal image with a new layre, so all they have to do (easilly) is remove that layre, then ther they have your real pic

now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh im a n00b, and fucking proud.
> 
> 
> while yes i agree they dont have time to be trolling though the thread, UNTILL they got ther hands on silly bollox's laptop,
> ...


mate if they are willing to go thru the hassle of finding my pic and unscrambling it just to get their hands on me for growing a poxy 6 plants then fair play and its down to my own stupidity, at least i havent and will not involve anyone else on here, as i do clear all emails,pms,txts,call history, browser history etc, all i have ever done i implicate myself, not anyone else so chill


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

*''while yes i agree they dont have time to be trolling though the thread, UNTILL they got ther hands on silly bollox's laptop,''

maybe you worry to much cause you got to close to said sillybollox? but really herbinator you fink a police force the size of his county with the already smack n crack problem in said county is gonna spend much time looking for a load of percy growers, scattered across the country.....
*


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> *''while yes i agree they dont have time to be trolling though the thread, UNTILL they got ther hands on silly bollox's laptop,''
> 
> maybe you worry to much cause you got to close to said sillybollox? but really herbinator you fink a police force the size of his county with the already smack n crack problem in said county is gonna spend much time looking for a load of percy growers, scattered across the country.....
> *


haha fuk me you mong, talking in bold now?

just saying,, we all best be carefull


----------



## stedhed (Sep 30, 2013)

whats good whats good........


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

Whoooo no one can fuck a thread like me lmao... I was pulled to my own stupidity nothing to do with outside grow but me trying to evade the pigs outside my house to which the mrs seen who came running out which led to everything going tits up nothing to do with the thread or grasses. Now I'm saying no more till I've been thru everything..fuck it I'm going on cod and thinking there you lot lol ceeeee beeeeeeee


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

stedhed said:


> whats good whats good........


hows it going stranger lol


----------



## stedhed (Sep 30, 2013)

all is good matey......u....


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

that i totally agree upscale security and dont be a twat, but lets not lose our heads over shit thats getting blown outta proportion, ive known many a vet weather they wana admit it or not speak far too loosely in this thread, just because its this thread well that shit is over now people, fix up n look sharp thanks too well i say no more...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2013)

stedhed said:


> all is good matey......u....


not too bad m8, not looking forward to this 7am rise 2morro for kids school run and then off to college.


----------



## stedhed (Sep 30, 2013)

yer im usualy up at 7 to take kids......killer aint it......nodded of just....nakerd from gym.....mr blooms nursery looking good too......


----------



## biz1984 (Sep 30, 2013)

I know what u sayin u cockney fucker but I've learnt my lesson now and won't make any sloppy mistakes I'm no criminal so never had that mindset of one so never really thought like one I'm a family man who was just trying to save extra money..all they've made me wanna do is go bigger and harder now if your taking the risk mek it worth while aye  fuck em


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

stedhed said:


> yer im usualy up at 7 to take kids......killer aint it......nodded of just....nakerd from gym.....mr blooms nursery looking good too......



[video=youtube;iPMFzffxK2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPMFzffxK2I[/video]


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

its that mr tumbles cunt i really wana give a slap tho loolol


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;oTLJjoW867g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTLJjoW867g[/video]

silence IS golden............. lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Sep 30, 2013)

Evening fanny munchers, thot i'd jump onboard since everyone else has lmao, yeah thats right another noob, who's gonna start getting para now??


----------



## Turbanator (Sep 30, 2013)

holy batman, another noob wtf, lol

i realllly hope u is using a vpn? any of u use firefox? i have a awsome vpn only works with sites u want it to,, and no its not hotspot...


oh infact what am i dong on the uk thread? im from the ststes?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

scottish weed man your avi is wicked.....

anyone got any tips for making these foil hats more comfy?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Sep 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> scottish weed man your avi is wicked.....
> 
> anyone got any tips for making these foil hats more comfy?


cheers mate i take pride in my ability to find amazing avitars lol


----------



## stedhed (Sep 30, 2013)

shit im on the wrong thread................dang


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 30, 2013)

4 busts and a death in 2 years this threads had, a damn site more shit has passed through.
We've a UK mod who can't keep his nose out and there's folk throwing "no true Scotsman" round like it's all a game.

Anybody looking for "UK Growers" on Google pretty much gets this convo live.

Enough said.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Sep 30, 2013)

Splinter Cell: Blacklist.

sneaking round and throttling militants, on it!


----------



## stedhed (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;-vzuRqJG6OM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vzuRqJG6OM&amp;list=TL6H6zljWPZaP-T-geCp50zujw8ozzXEuc[/video] I wldnt like to be this bloke lol........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Sep 30, 2013)

stedhed said:


> [video=youtube;-vzuRqJG6OM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vzuRqJG6OM&amp;list=TL6H6zljWPZaP-T-geCp50zujw8ozzXEuc[/video] I wldnt like to be this bloke lol........


fuckin hell, he's a dead man, thats some shocking shit right there


----------



## indikat (Sep 30, 2013)

nice riding by the boys, gotta say the combination of seeing a rangey kill one of your mates and then chasing it down is gonna fire you rite yp, pretty disappointed that ended when it did.....Rangey made a poor choice drivin where he did....youd have to keep it on the freeway till the cops got invoved cos theres no way u gonna outdrive these bikers better to get nicked than dismembered


----------



## indikat (Sep 30, 2013)

oh yeah one more thing, range rovers come with "acoustic" glass which means three layers 2 glass one laminate...to pop one with a lid is v impressive, couldn't believe he did...geeza prolly thought the same ffs


----------



## Y0da (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Guys
Had a letter from the electricity suplier saying they want to change the meter and carry out safety checks, meter is outside so do I have to worry.
I assume they are not interested in anything after the fuseboard which is nowhere near the areas I don't want anybody going.

Should I worry?


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

I would make sure the op wasn't running when they came round, incase they comment on the speed your meter is running at. Ensure your filters are left on though......


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2013)

so long as they see no signs that the meter has been tampered with in any way they have no reason to inform the police about what may be going on in your house.

dst is right about being cautious, but at the end of the day why would you be worried if the electricity firm know you grow tomatoes?

edit: 
and everyone of those nobs need knocking off their bike, not even hells angels ffs just a load of gimps in power ranger outfits driving hairdryers


----------



## stedhed (Oct 1, 2013)

morning all...........


----------



## paintstrippa (Oct 1, 2013)

Ello fudge nudgers! 

Agreed ^^^ if some prat on a bike slowed down in front of me n got hit cos there's no room for 40 bikes on 3 lanes & his pack of mates turn mob on the attack I'd have mowed the fucking lot down. 40+ guys on 1, I reckon a range about evens the playing field.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 1, 2013)

apparently there was not ment to be any cars on the road that day was a biker thing they tried to slash tyers ect......but did u see the white van too that didn't get attacked but yer the bloke asked for it slowing right down on purp in front of range rover......twat lol your gonna panic and put ya foot down ......shame person didn't off a few more of them lol....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 1, 2013)

Y0da said:


> Hi Guys
> Had a letter from the electricity suplier saying they want to change the meter and carry out safety checks, meter is outside so do I have to worry.
> I assume they are not interested in anything after the fuseboard which is nowhere near the areas I don't want anybody going.
> 
> Should I worry?


no as long as u pay for your shit! dont ever ever tamper with metres, its worse than the growing charge itself, just make sure all ur growing gear is off or ass oon as he turns on that light will flahs like fuk! and he may wanna check shit, but on other hand its notional grid so its not ther job to check internally, just externally.

well 7 week revegged physco is rather nice 3 days to dry and was foooked up last night! happy days

can a recegged plant finish qwikk


----------



## indikat (Oct 1, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no as long as u pay for your shit! dont ever ever tamper with metres, its worse than the growing charge itself, just make sure all ur growing gear is off or ass oon as he turns on that light will flahs like fuk! and he may wanna check shit, but on other hand its notional grid so its not ther job to check internally, just externally.
> 
> well 7 week revegged physco is rather nice 3 days to dry and was foooked up last night! happy days
> 
> can a recegged plant finish qwikk


my psycho at 7 weeks 4 days is starting to foxtail and what a lovely shape those buds are gonna be, bag appeal of this clone must be 10/10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

get on the proxy n put some pics up man!


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Mr T, was it you who was close to me ?


yeah mate. why?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2013)

Afternoon all


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get on the proxy n put some pics up man!




akwasy on proxy on here now,

err yeh going over tonight il get some pics, nrly dies last night about half the crop had keeled over, lmao, fuk fuk fuk, messing withem tiill bowt 2am the biggest at bak i just left and leavin em to support each other

i will say some are 70% + brown hairs but others are still pure white, talking physco and then the otehrs, but i def got sum diff strains going on, gunna be a sum ready here n ther harvvest i think, for fuk sake


----------



## stedhed (Oct 1, 2013)

what proxy u using.....


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 1, 2013)

stedhed said:


> what proxy u using.....


im using tor mate.

dunno if theres a faster one tho?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no as long as u pay for your shit! dont ever ever tamper with metres, its worse than the growing charge itself, just make sure all ur growing gear is off or ass oon as he turns on that light will flahs like fuk! and he may wanna check shit, but on other hand its notional grid so its not ther job to check internally, just externally.
> 
> well 7 week revegged physco is rather nice 3 days to dry and was foooked up last night! happy days
> 
> can a recegged plant finish qwikk


Good ye got something te smoke then m8? Just as well cos I was let down on that other ffs, cunt never even kept me what he said he would, got about 4-5 g left mesel now.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

Evening lads, getting myself ready to watch the mighty Celtic take on Barca 2nite hopefully we can repeat last years result and beat them again.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 1, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> im using tor mate.
> 
> dunno if theres a faster one tho?


http://www.anonymox.net/en/download

ya can set it to just run on this site,, job done, so u dont need to close browser or disable, 

@mg yeh no bovva mate, be cool now till harvest, think ima be taking som down round wek 8, i knew ther was a 7 week finisher maybe in ther, so its resnable to assume ones about ready,

was wondering tho if the physcho with the reveg it got would finish earlier coz it seems to be,, il keep tabs on it


----------



## stedhed (Oct 1, 2013)

giving this tor a blast atm......


Turbanator said:


> http://www.anonymox.net/en/download
> 
> ya can set it to just run on this site,, job done, so u dont need to close browser or disable,
> 
> ...


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 1, 2013)

stedhed said:


> giving this tor a blast atm......


yeh tor suks ok for silk road but this place n morma web use the link i gave u


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

well that was a fuckin good game, but we were robbed it was never a red card, the Barca team are full of diving pussy's cant handle the physical side of scottish football, especially Neymar the pansy bastard, but still a 1-0 defeat with only 10 men for 30 mins against one of the top 3 teams in the world is still a good result, but we deserved a draw at least.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.anonymox.net/en/download
> 
> ya can set it to just run on this site,, job done, so u dont need to close browser or disable,
> 
> ...


ive no idea about the psycho m8, whether it will finish quicker or not. Aye cos I been workin I ain't seen the guy and now the cunts got very little left, says he can spare me 4-5g....well see when he's looking clones for next round he'll be payin big for them the cunt.

ill get that other thing ordered and sent soon tho, have to get someone else to order cos my ebays fucked lol. Know any good sites to use on iPhone m8??


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> well that was a fuckin good game, but we were robbed it was never a red card, the Barca team are full of diving pussy's cant handle the physical side of scottish football, especially Neymar the pansy bastard, but still a 1-0 defeat with only 10 men for 30 mins against one of the top 3 teams in the world is still a good result, but we deserved a draw at least.


if that silly cunt fabregas had just went to united things might of been different m8, still not a bad result shame I missed it, just spent the last 3 hours driving ffs


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.anonymox.net/en/download
> 
> ya can set it to just run on this site,, job done, so u dont need to close browser or disable,
> 
> ...


Got that Proxy all set up, cheers for putting the link up m8 was pretty easy to get all sorted.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 1, 2013)

so ice is tor the safest but maybe not the fastest???

im gonna bell u in a mo.

as for you english hating celtic fans, u should have been done 3-0 at least now fuck off back to the ira........... lolol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> so ice is tor the safest but maybe not the fastest???
> 
> im gonna bell u in a mo.
> 
> as for you english hating celtic fans, u should have been done 3-0 at least now fuck off back to the ira........... lolol


Fuck off ya cunt lol, we dont all hate u english twats only the arrogant ones  and i aint into the ira shit they have no place in football m8 its a game and should stay that way, 
and u obv never seen the game if u thot it shud be 3-0 we were never outplayed and had a fair few good chances and forced a few good saves


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 1, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Fuck off ya cunt lol, we dont all hate u english twats only the arrogant ones  and i aint into the ira shit they have no place in football m8 its a game and should stay that way,
> and u obv never seen the game if u thot it shud be 3-0 we were never outplayed and had a fair few good chances and forced a few good saves



i didnt even watch it mate lol just thought id wind yourself up some lol whos chief bombmaker in your crew then mg??? lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i didnt even watch it mate lol just thought id wind yourself up some lol whos chief bombmaker in your crew then mg??? lmfao


Get te fuck u wanker....well be havin less of that, if the police is watching this thread you'd have me raided for terrorism ffs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Have any of u bunch of bellends able to pm yet??


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 1, 2013)

whos mg then??? and the police in a country of 60mil + have what 100 maybe a tad more not much dedicated to net shite including the bad shit! 

you paranoid fucker u really think they give a fuck bout us??? saying that i did change fones,sims,passwords and use a proxy non stop after someone no names cough cough lool fucked up........


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 1, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> whos mg then??? and the police in a country of 60mil + have what 100 maybe a tad more not much dedicated to net shite including the bad shit!
> 
> you paranoid fucker u really think they give a fuck bout us??? saying that i did change fones,sims,passwords and use a proxy non stop after someone no names cough cough lool fucked up........


Na m8 I'm only messing ffs, I highly doubt ther goina be assed, not sayin they won't have a browse if they find something on his laptop but I'd say that'd be it. I ain't too fuckin worried


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Have any of u bunch of bellends able to pm yet??


not yet m8


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

sitting smoking some rough as fuck over dried commercial weed i got off a m8 it tastes like shit but it is getting me stoned so will have to do until something better turns up


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 1, 2013)

stedhed said:


> [video=youtube;-vzuRqJG6OM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vzuRqJG6OM&amp;list=TL6H6zljWPZaP-T-geCp50zujw8ozzXEuc[/video] I wldnt like to be this bloke lol........


FUUUCK me just had my first joint of the day, some of the suckers i lollpoped, defo racey sat high, i fuckin felt like i was there lol, sweating it out lol

wtf r u lott on about!! fuck the rangey if a car slows down in front of you, you dont KILL the driver, if u was out n some twat starts on a mate dont you jointly teach him a lesson for being so polite....

i did think the guy who got off his bike near the start n walks back with his hand in his coat had a gun.....but still.....i bet he got FUUUUUUUKKKKKKed up!

like indi said shame it ended were it did....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 1, 2013)

just got this pick from the plant problems section, and i would like to know.... the tops seem to be slendering into a point have any of you ever seen this happen before, if so how does it effect bud structure? hypethtically speaking of course....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 1, 2013)

reveg physco

blue pit


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 1, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> View attachment 2842675View attachment 2842676View attachment 2842677View attachment 2842678View attachment 2842680
> 
> reveg physcoView attachment 2842683View attachment 2842685View attachment 2842686View attachment 2842688
> 
> blue pit


looking nice m8, would rep u if i could but im too much of a n00b to be allowed to rep yet lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 1, 2013)

RA turbs man pick 6 n 7 bruv you need to trim that bitches skirt back,its fucking filthy dirty. i rekon them donkey dicks you got would get even bigger...do you get jealous every time you walk in there i would lol,....

haha n i as i ment to say well done mate looks like its been worth it! nice big yeilding strains, pick 2 bud on the far left......ouch thats some fucking fire mate.....what a sexy nug!


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 1, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> whos mg then??? and the police in a country of 60mil + have what 100 maybe a tad more not much dedicated to net shite including the bad shit!
> 
> you paranoid fucker u really think they give a fuck bout us??? saying that i did change fones,sims,passwords and use a proxy non stop after someone no names cough cough lool fucked up........



At least the said nob head booked everyones ideas up lool I bet he feels a right bell end


----------



## indikat (Oct 1, 2013)

at Turbanhater.....the green twine is a botrytis magnet...mold takes hold between the twine and the bud quite easily, well it did for me once so i only use foam coated garden wire and no prbs


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> at Turbanhater.....the green twine is a botrytis magnet...mold takes hold between the twine and the bud quite easily, well it did for me once so i only use foam coated garden wire and no prbs


Good tip, well put !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 2, 2013)

That biker incident is on sky news, biker injured , no one dead.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

there's about a zillions threads on a zillion forums with everyone giving there opinion....you can tell who rides motorbikes, who doesn't, and who cares about kids.....isn't the tinternet great! The OP who psted the vid on youtube is obviously a dick by stating someone died - (and that's my opinion)


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

2 q's please lads firstly.....

i norm use canna flush, is GH ripen any better???

and is there anything wrong with this bud, seems kinda pointy to me???







TA!...oh n morning all!


----------



## lammie002 (Oct 2, 2013)

hello im new to this and new to growing my hubby is the smoker and buying it has been driving me crazy so he gave me a seed lol and i planted outside in summer then brought it in at 2ft tall, i did a room out and for 3 weeks been doing 12/12 its now 3ft tall and the pictures are below does this look like its going the right way and will i get anything off it he usually smoke cheese but it could be anything really sorry for being a novice but appreciate any replies thankyou


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Lemon, looks like it needs a way to go. Maybe just one of those really pointy arrow like colas that often come from plants with super pinnate leaves.

Iammie02, looking good. What light do you have and what method are you using to feed/grow the plant? (e.g soil/coco, shop bought nutrients...??)


----------



## lammie002 (Oct 2, 2013)

hello to be honest its just shop bought soil and filltered water not sure on the light hubby put it in thats all i have been doing regards thank you for reply


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Shop bought soil will be ok for the first couple of months, as the plant grows and then starts to flower. When you have been in flower for 4 plus weeks the plant should really start to pick up, this is where you will generally need to give it some feed. Feed can be done through shop bought nutients, or done through making organic teas. If you are into neither of these, then perhaps just add some of the crap out of your hoover bag, mulch it into the top of the soil (this will help with P and K - essential for flowering).
Good luck..


----------



## lammie002 (Oct 2, 2013)

prob a dumb question but what shall i buy feed wise regards


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2013)

morning all

@garybhoy can ya PM me ya email addy please?


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Depends if you want to go to a Grow Shop, or if you want to go to a garden centre.

For general growth a nutrient ratio of 3-1-2 (N-P-K) is ideal. Some people like to add boosters during flower, which are generally nutrient bottles that have zero Nitrogen in them, just Phosphorus and Potassium, most nutrient companies do a P-K13/14. This gets added to your normal nutrient in smaller amounts to change the ratios of the elements you give to the plant. 

There are nutrients by Bio Nova, Biobizz, Canna, Advanced Nutrients...the list goes on. They are all much of a muchness imo when it boils down to it. You could just go to a garden centre and buy their own brand of houseplant nutrient as well. Just check what the available % of N-P-K are. I actually use organic fetrilzer for conniffer plants.


----------



## lammie002 (Oct 2, 2013)

hello again sorry to be a pain i have found one called vitalink buddy does that sound right regards


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Lemon, looks like it needs a way to go. Maybe just one of those really pointy arrow like colas that often come from plants with super pinnate leaves.
> ?)


Ahhh don't suppose you could quickly find a pick of a finished bud that looks like what your saying I have never ever seen this before...and it's worrying me, then again I've never found a pheno of Ls that behaves like this one.

N yea it's got just under 4 weeks to go!!

Thanks for your help n time.


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

morning all, exo is a calcium monster so have had to modify the organic tea feed with a little magnecal.....cheese needs calcium, psycho don't care just loves the tea, livers needs a bit o cal too, the amnesia haze is a slow feeder slow grower and is nuggy and frosty on tea only and the blue pit is fond of potassium, hardly surprising seeing the size of the bud formation at 7.5 weeks is staggering looks more like a dwc grow than organic ish


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Ahhh don't suppose you could quickly find a pick of a finished bud that looks like what your saying I have never ever seen this before...and it's worrying me, then again I've never found a pheno of Ls that behaves like this one.
> 
> N yea it's got just under 4 weeks to go!!
> 
> Thanks for your help n time.


lookin ok lemon, the leaves indicate that the nutes need to ease up on the N..... and up the P and K a little....magnecal ....and they should start to shine up


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

Plus rep I'f I could again indi but .....

I'm using Dutch pros bloom nutrients and have been for the last 4 weeks, I have no way of easing up on N...they don't even say how much is in it...

I have no signs of cal or mag Def why do you suggest using cal/mag, I also don't use ro water......

I recently upped nutrients and the tips of the leafs have the smallest ever sign of burn on there tips...so I'm hesitant.

Pick was taken on a very shit 5megapixel phone cam....

So bearing this in mind were are we at now??

Again thank you for your tiime


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

Do these picks help??


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 2, 2013)

lammie002 said:


> hello again sorry to be a pain i have found one called vitalink buddy does that sound right regards


use either bioboz, or canna coco feed, can be used in all mediums,

i have use vitalink and that suks

use ghe ripen at the end to if you want, id use it on mine but im week 8 tomorrow so im too late

indi u catch my pics bruv?

and lemon twat,, holy streched plants batman! learn to keep that light LOW LOW LOW!

and damn they look very sativa,, wat strain are they?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

Lool she's not stretched, I'll get better picks the other pheno was a stretcher though, this one has about 1cm between bud nodes...,Ls 2 has 4" between nodes.

Light is 14" away 600w open reflector, any closer and the top of my hand is on fire!!

It's lemon skunk from DNA not my first go at her at all but first time with this pheno, norm very very sat Dom, this one has very indica structure diary in Sig if you get bored!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all
> 
> @garybhoy can ya PM me ya email addy please?


ive emailed ya m8, not using this account much now and dont wanna pm any of my details right now


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the normal tall and lanky pheno....she had to go, way to lanky


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> View attachment 2843225View attachment 2843226View attachment 2843227This is the normal tall and lanky pheno....she had to go, way to lanky


IMHO ther stretched m8,, never mind lanky, thats stretch, mine have about zero gap between nodes i,e not stretched

anyone else care to voice ther opinion


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

....Genetics.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

A couple earlier picks to show node spacing of indica pheno and a side by side to show how ls 2 shot up.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bertie Bassett again.





*


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 2, 2013)

yer leaves seemed to be curled too, u got a heat issue?


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

Too much N.

The middle to bottom leaves on the left plant are clawed to fuck, I've had a look at your thread Lemon.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

Ta basset but which picks makes you say this the only leaf prob I had was slight canoeing from the fan being too close on top leaves but these straightened out as fan was moved off them. It also caused a very slight claw in maybe 3 leafs, other then that they pointing up towards the light...

There also lollipoped to the base of the start of the main colas so there ain't any bottom leads?! I'm also using bloom nutes how would you suggest lowering n?? Didn't indi say more n lol....

A pic before the skirt trim of lower / mid leaves page 6 of diary.



I see no clawing??

This is good though.....keep criticism comming


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll see if I can find the one I noticed it on....


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

No, it was another shot of the same plant. I was looking at the top clawed leaves from a different angle.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

IC3 do you know how to stop a Kindle from asking for payment details by any chance? Can they be messed with?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> No, it was another shot of the same plant. I was looking at the top clawed leaves from a different angle.


Lool.was.you sitting upside down lol.

I ducking hate kindels that txt correction doesn't like me


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

I've got a Kindle Fire HD off my Dad for free cos my stepmum doesn't like the fact that you have to register a bank account with Amazon to download free apps.

The missus uses it for browsing tinternet at home and ebooks unless It can be fucked with. 
Fucking Amazon scam they are, why my Dad didn't just buy a cheap Android tablet I'll never know.


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> View attachment 2842675View attachment 2842676View attachment 2842677View attachment 2842678View attachment 2842680
> 
> reveg physcoView attachment 2842683View attachment 2842685View attachment 2842686View attachment 2842688
> 
> blue pit


looks like steak eggs and cheese mate, family holiday and a private operation all in one, very nice mate


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I've got a Kindle Fire HD off my Dad for free cos my stepmum doesn't like the fact that you have to register a bank account with Amazon to download free apps.
> 
> The missus uses it for browsing tinternet at home and ebooks unless It can be fucked with.
> Fucking Amazon scam they are, why my Dad didn't just buy a cheap Android tablet I'll never know.


 The registering can't be that spot on my kids came to me because the card that it was registered to expired I couldn't be bothered to find new details so I just added a few years onto the expiry date, hit enter and it works fine......


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> The registering can't be that spot on my kids came to me because the card that it was registered to expired I couldn't be bothered to find new details so I just added a few years onto the expiry date, hit enter and it works fine......


Hmmmm......that's interesting.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> IC3 do you know how to stop a Kindle from asking for payment details by any chance? Can they be messed with?


yeh i just done one, fucked all that kindle shit off and got google play on it and runing, made it just like anormal tablet


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i just done one, fucked all that kindle shit off and got google play on it and runing, made it just like anormal tablet


Spill the beans then and I'll sort you a prezzie out come time.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahh fucking youtube, why didn't I go there? divvy.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 2, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Spill the beans then and I'll sort you a prezzie out come time.


issit the kindle HD?

need the version from settings


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Plus rep I'f I could again indi but .....
> 
> I'm using Dutch pros bloom nutrients and have been for the last 4 weeks, I have no way of easing up on N...they don't even say how much is in it...
> 
> ...


yeah mate they are not def in ca but could do with a change in nute ratios...phos and ca uptake is squeezed with such high N levels


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

Veggies 

 Flowers


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

is every1 else seeing that same message on the road address?!?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> is every1 else seeing that same message on the road address?!?


not tried m8, i'll have a quick swatch now and let u know


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

wheres that link went to?


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

just had a bowl of bubble cut with pure dmt, lovely stuff v clean and worth the extra almost pure white, haven't ripped into it yet but just spiking the hash to see wha its like, its very good and I put in a tiny amount and am face buzzing feels like my forehead is opening....nice


----------



## stedhed (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)

''On 2 October 2013, Silk Road was seized by the FBI''

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24373759


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 2, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_Road_(marketplace)
> 
> ''On 2 October 2013, Silk Road was seized by the FBI''


well so much for it being annoymouse, if they can get the owner, they ofc gunna be going for the sellers next, uh oh!

so how much everyone has lost in the SR wallet?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> well so much for it being annoymouse, if they can get the owner, they ofc gunna be going for the sellers next, uh oh!
> 
> so how much everyone has lost in the SR wallet?


watch it happen http://www.bitlisten.com/ selll sell sell !


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

whats that saying it never rains but it pours or sumfing like that, feels like its pissing down here........


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

lets hope no one kept their coins on the sr.......?


----------



## stedhed (Oct 2, 2013)

lol fuk me if things cldnt get worse for ppl on ere......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> lets hope no one kept their coins on the sr.......?


i bet sum sillyu bollox did!

fuksake man,, cant catch a break man sorry far ya

fucking bizzles laptop man!!! see look what its done


----------



## stedhed (Oct 2, 2013)

old freind of mine.....aint doing 2 bad.......


stedhed said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

its not about keeping coins on SR its about all the money caught up in the site being held in escrow basically held by the site, thats GONE some people today lost tens of thousands, dpr just lost the rest of his life.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> its not about keeping coins on SR its about all the money caught up in the site being held in escrow basically held by the site, thats GONE some people today lost tens of thousands, dpr just lost the rest of his life.....


Ffs m8, lucky I had fuck all on it. Says dpr ordered a Hitman on someone for threatening to leak info, anyone fancy doin this cunt nuzzle in for a few ozs lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

fukin not happy....cunting news has killed my buzz


----------



## stedhed (Oct 2, 2013)

ill do it for fun mg lol.......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

Ffs thats a fair few ppl's business gone now, never even seen it coming either, thank fuck i didnt have a clue how to use it and had no money in it, but feel for the ppl that did, and also those thats are gonna lose a load of cash from lack of sales now. Fuck the law they are all just as bad as us but they got a "do anything & get away with it" badge.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

stedhed said:


> ill do it for fun mg lol.......


send me a pic when its done m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

coins have dropped a bit.....wtf would you use them on now anyway!


----------



## stedhed (Oct 2, 2013)

lol id send u his head firstclass recorded....lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

stedhed said:


> lol id send u his head firstclass recorded....lol


happy days, ill pay for the postage, shouldnt be any more than a tenner cos ther aint much in that little head lol. not a bad deal that


----------



## stedhed (Oct 2, 2013)

mate cld easly be done if was in uk and had an add lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

stedhed said:


> mate cld easly be done if was in uk and had an add lol


if he was over here i could probly get it done for less than a tenner ffs lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

fuk dmt ive got booze in now...gonna get mashed and forget it, cunting feds


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^ dpr........


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

same here im on the booze and heavy, fucking cunting fbi..............


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> fuk dmt ive got booze in now...gonna get mashed and forget it, cunting feds


theres other sites for that stuff indi, maybe best if ur supply is cut off tho.....u been turning into a right DMT head lmao


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> theres other sites for that stuff indi, maybe best if ur supply is cut off tho.....u been turning into a right DMT head lmao


I don't give a fuk about buying drugs online but I do care about losing a shit ton of money with a mate who is also short a few quid


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I don't give a fuk about buying drugs online but I do care about losing a shit ton of money with a mate who is also short a few quid


Totally forgot m8, now i get the picture. 

be back soon, half time in the match and i gotta go a message


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

wats everyone drinking tonite...I got 2 bottles red litre of Bacardi and a bottle of cognac...and I m out of fresh dope......but still a free man ....don't fancy being dpr...oooooohh nasty fukkers those proper feds prolly chemical mind control the fukker ...hes got so much info


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

The owner of the underground drug market Silk Road was a 29-year-old Libertarian engineer living in San Francisco raking in over $80 million in 2 years, according to the indictment revealed today. Who is the man behind the biggest underground drug market, and how did he get caught? The indictment lays out a detailed account of how Silk Road grew and how FBI agent Christopher Tarbell took it down.
According to the indictment, Silk Road was bigger than anyone had suspected: It boasted over $1.6 billion in sales from 2011-2013, which resulted in $80 million in commissions. (Researchers had previously estimated that Silk Road was doing about $22 million in total sales per year.) According to the indictment, which claims that FBI agents obtained a mirror of the server that housed Silk Road's business from law enforcement in an unidentified foreign country, Ulbricht "alone has controlled the massive profits generated from the operation of the business." He used some of the profits to pay a team of administrators as much as $2,000 a week each. And yet, he only paid $1,000 a month in rent for his San Francisco apartment, according to the indictment.
The most bizarre and spectacular allegation in the indictment is that Ulbricht solicited a murder-for-hire against a Silk Road user who was attempting to blackmail him. The user, FriendlyChemist, told Ulbricht&#8212;whose alleged online persona was "Dread Pirate Roberts," or DPR, a reference to the film _The Princess Bride_&#8212;that he had obtained a list of thousands of Silk Road users and was going to release them unless DPR paid off his $500,000 debt to another user, RedandWhite. Instead of paying the debt, DPR contacted RedAndWhite and paid him $150,000 in Bitcoins to off Friendly Chemist.
"In my eyes, FriendlyChemist is a liability and I wouldn't mind if he was executed," DPR wrote. DPR even tried to bargain down FriendlyChemist, messaging: "Don't want to be a pain here, but the price seems high. Not long ago, I had a clean hit done for $80K." DPR gave redandwhite the address of FriendlyChemist in British Columbia, and the indictment reports that redandwhite sent back photo evidence of the deed. But according to the indictment there is no indication the hit actually happened&#8212;"Although I believe the foregoing exchange demonstrates DPR's intention to solicit a murder-for-hire," Tarbell wrote, "I have spoken with Canadian law enforcement authorities, who have no record of there being any Canadian resident with the name DPR passed to redandwhite as the target of the solicited murder-for-hire. Nor do they have any record of a homicide occurring in White Rock, British Columbia on or about March 31, 2013."
Currently the most-discussed aspect of the case on the Darknet is speculation on how Ulbricht got caught. Silk Road was hosted using the privacy-protecting Tor Network, and its brazen customers believed their digital tracks were hidden. But it appears that Ulbricht was tripped up by some security mistakes while promoting Silk Road in the early days. Tarbell found that the two earliest mentions of Silk Road were forum posts by a user called Altoid on the drug forum Shroomery.org and the semi-official Bitcoin Forum. Both were obvious astroturfing efforts to promote the Silk Road:
"Has anyone seen Silk Road yet?" goes one. "It's kind of like an anonymous Amazon.com. I don't think they have heroin on there, but they are selling other stuff. Let me know what you guys think." Altoid was easily connected to Ulbricht by a post on the Bitcoin forum in which Altoid solicits programming help for a "venture backed bit coin startup" using the email address: [email protected]. From there, agents surveilled Ulbricht in real life and were able to match up his locations to locations used to log into the DPR account. They noticed that both Ulbricht and DPR were fans of the Libertarian Ludwig Von Mises Institute. And a key used to log into Silk Road's administrator account was linked to another email address Ulbricht had used.
The feds also managed to gain access to servers belonging to Silk Road. They spied on the traffic in real time, determining that from Feb 2011 to July 2013 there were 2013 1,229,465 transactions on the site, and 957,079 total registered users. This raises the question of exactly how much information they have on Silk Road's users, and whether more busts are to come. (Agents made over 100 undercover transactions throughout the investigation, according to the indictment.)


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> wats everyone drinking tonite...I got 2 bottles red litre of Bacardi and a bottle of cognac...and I m out of fresh dope......but still a free man ....don't fancy being dpr...oooooohh nasty fukkers those proper feds prolly chemical mind control the fukker ...hes got so much info


vodka and lots of off....


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olib3jnvSmw&feature=player_embedded geeza on the left is dpr


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

the biker who got run down by rangey....paralysed


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

i dont drive neither bike nor car but i watched that vid today, looked like some scary shit for the car driver id have taken out a few more if provoked like that.....


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

I ve driven both bike and rr ....both parties were total cunts...just lookin at where things go wrong....driver has not been charged as police thought his actions were justified


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

indikat said:


> I ve driven both bike and rr ....both parties were total cunts...just lookin at where things go wrong....driver has not been charged as police thought his actions were justified


i feel imo that they where justified, if provoked like that landrover vs bike i would have taken many more out.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

if put in the position of the car driver id have knocked them down like bowling pins, id be that worried about them wrecking my range!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2013)

just got that bit of weed, the guy gimme 7 instead of 4-5g cos he felt bad not keeping me more lol,

still feels a bit damp and the twat cut about 4 weeks ago


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

he had his wife and children in the car........commin down on rangeys side


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> just got that bit of weed, the guy gimme 7 instead of 4-5g cos he felt bad not keeping me more lol,
> 
> still feels a bit damp and the twat cut about 4 weeks ago


some cunts just don't get it


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

why bother growing weed if you cant finish it ffs..............hang for 5 days....paper bag for 2 to 3 days punt or cure


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/732710-r-i-p-silk-road.html


----------



## indikat (Oct 2, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/732710-r-i-p-silk-road.html


any alternatives still runnin?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2013)

Morning ll, everyone still mourning the road im guessing?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning ll, everyone still mourning the road im guessing?


Worst thing is folk that lost ther money and as someone else said that dpr is pretty fucked and for what? Helping supply around 1mill users with stuff they wanted and stuff that some people couldn't get elsewhere. The fuckin Feds and governments are just ragin cos they wernt gettin a cut of the profits, all down to fuckin money really


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah bet a few of the lads on here lost a bit of dollar here n there


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Worst thing is folk that lost ther money and as someone else said that dpr is pretty fucked and for what? Helping supply around 1mill users with stuff they wanted and stuff that some people couldn't get elsewhere. The fuckin Feds and governments are just ragin cos they wernt gettin a cut of the profits, all down to fuckin money really


yep lots of people lost lots of money, some of them bigboys on there no doubt had tens of thousands caught up in escrow, and dpr lost the rest of his life......

bmr will now rise and no doubt fall, theres also two new sites opened sheep and deepbay.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> yep some lost a few bags of sand, and dpr the rest of his life......
> 
> bmr will now rise and no doubt fall, theres also two new sites opened sheep and deepbay.


No doubt there's someone out there that will want to do one like sr and wanting to do it right but there's goina be a lot of them sites now that are just out to scam I reckon. If only ordering for personal stuff tho I reckon there's not much risk, spend ur coins wen u get them and order small can't really lose much. Ill still give them a go, fuck it. I've a m8 headin away for a while and he's lookin quite a few tabs to take in with him lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No doubt there's someone out there that will want to do one like sr and wanting to do it right but there's goina be a lot of them sites now that are just out to scam I reckon. If only ordering for personal stuff tho I reckon there's not much risk, spend ur coins wen u get them and order small can't really lose much. Ill still give them a go, fuck it. I've a m8 headin away for a while and he's lookin quite a few tabs to take in with him lol


well get suybbies of me then mg--- worth a rake in ,, butlins! granted i dont have many but for the cause n all!!?? lmao



err wurstion

ducting and venting down a toilet?

wayya think? obviously il empty the water out

as for SR? i blame bizzles laptop, brought the empire down man!


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> well get suybbies of me then mg--- worth a rake in ,, butlins! granted i dont have many but for the cause n all!!?? lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a good idea mate, outside on top of the soil pipe is usually a vent to off gasses, cant see why air cant be pumped through the u bend, ......but im no plumber


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

livers is gonna yield, is it known for yielding more than exo.......and ill say it again, exo is the most calcium hungry plant ive ever grown.......they are takin being fed with strong tea every day, adding extra molasses to see what it does to the finished product, have to say I am enjoying my grow at the mo and have got two new psychos at 3 week f in perfect health from ACT only, never going back to flowering nutes from a bottle (cept magnecal) as u can do so much bettr for less money.....fukin messy shit tho, bath looks like H block protest......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> livers is gonna yield, is it known for yielding more than exo.......and ill say it again, exo is the most calcium hungry plant ive ever grown.......they are takin being fed with strong tea every day, adding extra molasses to see what it does to the finished product, have to say I am enjoying my grow at the mo and have got two new psychos at 3 week f in perfect health from ACT only, never going back to flowering nutes from a bottle (cept magnecal) as u can do so much bettr for less money.....fukin messy shit tho, bath looks like H block protest......


 im using canna base nutes and topmaxx with a guestimated amount of molassis, half a spoon per 5litres,

the livers are doing 2 litres a day in feed, and already stink, should be a nice yeilder too, only 3 ish weeks in and freisty as fuk, nice bud formation and yeh am happy, already leaning 2,, so got 3 under 650 red spec sonT

yeh gunna vent down the U bend, sems easier than trying to duct thru a door,just empty water out and plonk extractor down the bog lol


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> im using canna base nutes and topmaxx with a guestimated amount of molassis, half a spoon per 5litres,
> 
> the livers are doing 2 litres a day in feed, and already stink, should be a nice yeilder too, only 3 ish weeks in and freisty as fuk, nice bud formation and yeh am happy, already leaning 2,, so got 3 under 650 red spec sonT
> 
> yeh gunna vent down the U bend, sems easier than trying to duct thru a door,just empty water out and plonk extractor down the bog lol


hows the bbc mate? there deffo was a different pheno in there you should see em now in comparison, the big one is a sativa dom, looks about week 3 compared to the rest, its slower in flowering, they are all at week 6, iv got buds falling over everywhere, except on my big one, ones gonna be ready week 8 i think looking at it now, the other 3 can take their time, and eventually the big one is gonna have the 6er to itself,cloudy trichs on week 6? theres 1 way ahead of the others right now, and 2 round about the same then the big one in the corner taking its pretty little time...


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 3, 2013)

Afternoon lads.. how is everyones SR hangover 2day?


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 3, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Afternoon lads.. how is everyones SR hangover 2day?


thats fuckin shyte, still cant believe it, bmr's still up tho, and iv had a few off there so i know its all cushty, still im para out my nut now people have fucked off, most things are falling apart, then i hear sr is off, ahh the end is ni

fucking docs appointment today, for an incident that happened the other week, am shittin it.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 3, 2013)

only 30 post ive done so far and thats me just been allowed to pm and rep ppl, were there not others saying last week they couldnt pm even after 50 posts?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> No doubt there's someone out there that will want to do one like sr and wanting to do it right but there's goina be a lot of them sites now that are just out to scam I reckon. If only ordering for personal stuff tho I reckon there's not much risk, spend ur coins wen u get them and order small can't really lose much. Ill still give them a go, fuck it. I've a m8 headin away for a while and he's lookin quite a few tabs to take in with him lol


it will happen again mg but not for a while I don't think will you see any get as big as the road was, too much media coverage of it, and lots of custom will go back to the streets rather than the darknet n post now, and what with atlantis shutting down due to ''security'' reason a couple of weeks later the feds take down the road and dpr???


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

I been readin a fair bit bout it, I dunno if either he got too careless cause he thought he was untouchable or its just bullshit that the us gov is releasing to press, some of it is real sloppy and don't make no sense at all.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> yeah mate they are not def in ca but could do with a change in nute ratios...phos and ca uptake is squeezed with such high N levels


i have no ec meter atm how would i go about sorting this, a quick canna flush to take out N?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> I been readin a fair bit bout it, I dunno if either he got too careless cause he thought he was untouchable or its just bullshit that the us gov is releasing to press, some of it is real sloppy and don't make no sense at all.


Cant believe fuck all the us gov say anyway, fuck knows m8. Do ye reckon he'd have a load a cash hid someway for if he gets out? I doubt they got all his money


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

yeh larry the bbc is wikid bruv, i dident lollipop anything this run on my micr grow, well half of one side of the livers got done, but dint have the heart for the rest LOL,

il do sum pic updates later, im like week 3 ish, full of frist and buds everyware, not small ones neither, but they are getting like 210 watta of sonT per plant! so fucking best do well


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i have no ec meter atm how would i go about sorting this, a quick canna flush to take out N?


no mate I wouldn't bother its not a prob just slightly sub optimal, the plant will munch the N itself


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> no mate I wouldn't bother its not a prob just slightly sub optimal, the plant will munch the N itself


wtf you cant say that then nothing! i have plant magic cal/mag.....but no ec, how light is light with this stuff.... i bought it but never used it!...and it has N in it!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

oh yea n sub optimal, is not optimal, so it aint good enough....




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to indikat again.





*


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

I doubt very much he will get out mg that's some serious charges hes got but sending unencrypted messages bout murder for hire I don't buy it, one minit they are saying the site earnt a total sales of 1.2billion earning him 80million in commission, but all that was seized I say all was 3million in coins so im shore there's a few quid stashed away, a lot of it don't make much sense tho and seems like real amateurville from his part if true??? but like you say how much can you believe of it???


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

just my 2cents skidarmy.....the roads been going for a few years now...you dont keep something like that going just being a ameture...and id say hes fucked good and proper they WILL make an example out of him....

anyone know what happened to that wiki leaks guy that was living in airports? its all gone cold?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

I agree with you lemon, I personally don't think what the media is being told and are reporting is true yeah there may be slight truths in there but in no way the full picture, you don't run that sort of op for aslong as they did earning what they did, by making the silly mistakes that are being said. Then again you don't generally give interviews to forbes magazine when in that line of work....


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

just had my first ever blast on psycho...7.4 weeks hood dried in 2 days...buuuut....still .fukin ell strong filled the bag with creamy vape...its goin 10 weeks a proper dry so I am lookin forward to it


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

nice one indi we want picks, if turbanantor can lol....turbs grow made me want to chuck some psycho in the bubblers.....i think i could smash it yeild wise....

any info on how to use cal mag??


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> Then again you don't generally give interviews to forbes magazine when in that line of work....


O maybe he did get sloppy then....or maybe he intended to get caught, its defo one for the history books.....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 3, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> just my 2cents skidarmy.....the roads been going for a few years now...you dont keep something like that going just being a ameture...and id say hes fucked good and proper they WILL make an example out of him....
> 
> anyone know what happened to that wiki leaks guy that was living in airports? its all gone cold?


the guy snowden that leaked the American intelligence info and was sleeping in international airports, he was granted a 12 month asylum in Russia as they have no extradition treaty with the US, fuck knows what he's gonna do when his Russian visa is up but at least now he has a year to plan his nxt move


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one indi we want picks, if turbanantor can lol....turbs grow made me want to chuck some psycho in the bubblers.....i think i could smash it yeild wise....
> 
> any info on how to use cal mag??


no pics mate, some have seen em and I would love to show u my work but it aint happening on here, magnecal the water every feed thru veg and flower between .5 and 1 mil per l


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

id chuck you an addy but with all the shinnanigans i think its best i stick to my imagination this time round!....

im 3.5 weeks out worth doing?? (flushing 10days off that)


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

the other possibility is that dpr if real is an agent.....we know the cee..eye...ay runs the biz globally, not inconceivable that they d have a front man to set up a site get it trusted then bust the main players and sort out the competition whist makin a few quid....test run of their bitcoin currency......speculation speculation, cant believe what I am reading about his early security it doesn't add up.....they've busted TOR mebbe and are trying to conceal it


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> the guy snowden that leaked the American intelligence info and was sleeping in international airports, he was granted a 12 month asylum in Russia as they have no extradition treaty with the US, fuck knows what he's gonna do when his Russian visa is up but at least now he has a year to plan his nxt move


raaa fuck n i thought i had problems.....aint he ment to be a us spy? like cia or something?....im sure russia will be happy to accomodate him and his knowledge to be used against the u.s ..... you would have thought though with the powers they have, they could have just shot him dead, how could anyone stop a random very well trained soldier from walking into an airport and killing a few people, him being the intended target...

i forget his name now but i spent all my time in prison reading book by "chris ryan"?? hes ex sas, and claims spys fit electrical devices to a car, follow it then when its doing 70 on the motor way flip the switch and watch the pile up, the news report it as an accident....if you think back to diana (RIP) then it seems fesable, it was also coincidentle that the driver of her car managed to loose his tounge...makes ya wonder....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

fuck i need spelling lessons man.....


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Guys... Started my new grow Tues... Greenhouse Cheese. Only my 2nd grow so I'm a proper newbee... Great White Shark last time, which came good in the end but took ages cause I kept pruning (tooooo Much) I've learnt a lot since then (mostly from RIU) Thanks Guys....... This Cheese 2nd Grow is gonna be Hydro. (gws was soil) Gonna put what I've learnt into practice and hopefully reap the rewards  Any tips or hints would be much appreciated. Peace
P.s. The Misses has become a RIU widow lol... I haven't studied this much since 1987 lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Hey Guys... Started my new grow Tues... Greenhouse Cheese. Only my 2nd grow so I'm a proper newbee... Great White Shark last time, which came good in the end but took ages cause I kept pruning (tooooo Much) I've learnt a lot since then (mostly from RIU) Thanks Guys....... This Cheese 2nd Grow is gonna be Hydro. (gws was soil) Gonna put what I've learnt into practice and hopefully reap the rewards  Any tips or hints would be much appreciated. Peace
> P.s. The Misses has become a RIU widow lol... I haven't studied this much since 1987 lol


good luck in here mate hope got a thick skin......this is the thread where people get busted, some even die, others have lost everything....


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

afternoon all...........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> afternoon all...........


afternoon sted, hows tricks?


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

Not quite the tips I was looking for Indi lol... Please Enlighten me.....


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

3 busts, a few pulled grows due to the FEAR, a geeza who unfortunately killed himself with alcohol and cocaine others gone missing and one dying of cancer, others lost thousands of pounds due to the FBI stopping business...... welcome to the world of cannabis growing.....you a cop?


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

sound as a pound mate....u?


ScottishWeedman said:


> afternoon sted, hows tricks?


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

they killed lady Diana off cos she was having a paki baby and that wld of disrespected the royal fam.......lol


Lemon king said:


> raaa fuck n i thought i had problems.....aint he ment to be a us spy? like cia or something?....im sure russia will be happy to accomodate him and his knowledge to be used against the u.s ..... you would have thought though with the powers they have, they could have just shot him dead, how could anyone stop a random very well trained soldier from walking into an airport and killing a few people, him being the intended target...
> 
> i forget his name now but i spent all my time in prison reading book by "chris ryan"?? hes ex sas, and claims spys fit electrical devices to a car, follow it then when its doing 70 on the motor way flip the switch and watch the pile up, the news report it as an accident....if you think back to diana (RIP) then it seems fesable, it was also coincidentle that the driver of her car managed to loose his tounge...makes ya wonder....


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

Was the 3 busts due to RIU???... FEAR lmao!!! alcohol & coke??? Not my problem..Gone Missing..Get Google Maps lol.. One dying of cancer, Happens to Millions!!!! FBI after 1 guy (in UK) with 4 girls LOL.....COP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the welcome to the forum. Sorry Thread...


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

firstly this is a thread in a forum, not a forum but your still welcome, busts everywhere, sr shut down lots of fucked up shit this last few week.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> they killed lady Diana off cos she was having a paki baby and that wld of disrespected the royal fam.......lol


too fucking true sted, she was topped.


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Was the 3 busts due to RIU???... FEAR lmao!!! alcohol & coke??? Not my problem..Gone Missing..Get Google Maps lol.. One dying of cancer, Happens to Millions!!!! FBI after 1 guy (in UK) with 4 girls LOL.....COP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the welcome to the forum.


one of the busts was due to someone playing GTA straight for 48 hours ...he then gets in a car and evades a police stop etc..fights said cops etc....gets growop busted......only jokin biz


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Yid, Have any of the busts been due to activity on this thread/forum.. Cheers


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> one of the busts was due to someone playing GTA straight for 48 hours ...he then gets in a car and evades a police stop etc..fights said cops etc....gets growop busted......only jokin biz


its all so fucked up mate, i need another drink im going shop.....


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Indi, Is this pick on the new guy day lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Thanks Indi, Is this pick on the new guy day lol


oh you have not been picked on this is friendly cos we are all licking our wounds and don't have the energy for the usual welcome....ask lemon he had quite a rough time ..still does... took it though


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> its all so fucked up mate, i need another drink im going shop.....


I m boozing tonite to mate ....fukin only thing for it atm


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> oh you have not been picked on this is friendly cos we are all licking our wounds and don't have the energy for the usual welcome....ask lemon he had quite a rough time ..still does... took it though


Totally understand M8. Like I said I'm a newbee (on this forum/NOT in life).. I like Lemons quotes and will look it up when I've got time. 
After reading only a few threads I thought these kind of forums were pretty safe. I'll look into it!!!


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Totally understand M8. Like I said I'm a newbee (on this forum/NOT in life).. I like Lemons quotes and will look it up when I've got time.
> After reading only a few threads I thought these kind of forums were pretty safe. I'll look into it!!!


theres not much safety in growing cannabis and chatting about it on the net.....but there are ways to do it ...how many plants u runnin?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> theres not much safety in growing cannabis and chatting about it on the net.....but there are ways to do it ...how many plants u runnin?


whats ya drinking tonight then mate?


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> whats ya drinking tonight then mate?


gotta wait another half hour then im rippin into the remy with bro in law for an hour or so then solo on the vino collapse......finlandia mate....?


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> theres not much safety in growing cannabis and chatting about it on the net.....but there are ways to do it ...how many plants u runnin?


Only 4 m8... Just 4 personal..I don't like paying for shit and have high lipid count so can't drink or smoke..... It's my last vice lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

skinup1971 said:


> Only 4 m8... Just 4 personal..I don't like paying for shit and have high lipid count so can't drink or smoke..... It's my last vice lol


bin the statins and start juicing...?


----------



## skinup1971 (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> bin the statins and start juicing...?


Not on statins yet lol Just taking precautions


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 3, 2013)

chilling with some tangerine dream and a little import weed from a mate, could do with a drink myself 2nite but dont know if i can be arsed going back out to the shop


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> chilling with some tangerine dream and a little import weed from a mate, could do with a drink myself 2nite but dont know if i can be arsed going back out to the shop


that td any good m8?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> gotta wait another half hour then im rippin into the remy with bro in law for an hour or so then solo on the vino collapse......finlandia mate....?


lollolollololol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 3, 2013)

indikat said:


> that td any good m8?


yeah m8 the TD is pretty decent, not quite as stinky as i was expecting but still a nice smoke, but then everything ive had from my man has been good shit, no complaints so far.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

well im having a coffee.......................


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

indi ....how many 600 you rec could run b4 the lecy comp wld think hmmm theres sommert going on there.......comp to the norm household....?


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

been looking at solar panels ...4.5k lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> been looking at solar panels ...4.5k lol


word is they loose upto 90% of energy production over their stated lifetime, expensive to install


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;eLOSVAJH2ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLOSVAJH2ks[/video]


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> indi ....how many 600 you rec could run b4 the lecy comp wld think hmmm theres sommert going on there.......comp to the norm household....?


I am in a big house for that reason, phoned the leccy and told them 7 people live here including teenagers, wife bakes cakes all day etc was there any discount to be had (all calls may be monitored for training purposes) oooh mr indi u r a high user but im afraid there is no discount for domestic use........job done 5 kw with the fans


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

leccy companies love legit growers think of the revenue, they don't wanna kill the goose that lays the golden egg off their own bat, basically don't worry bout the leccy unless u r in a flat runnin 8 kw imo any one elses opinion is welcome but I don't worry bout leccy consumption


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

yer I suppose so.....I think im still gonna look into the panels 4.5k seems a lot but will save a bit on leccy suppose no halm in trying.......


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

was looking at houses in countryside earlier......can get some ok ones for 300-500k with like 6 to 10 ak land.....


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> was looking at houses in countryside earlier......can get some ok ones for 300-500k with like 6 to 10 ak land.....


or u can be a proper dodgy grower and rent......I fuk houses in 3 years...(.sort em out b4 I go tho....ish)


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZRd3lrukxu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRd3lrukxu8&amp;list=TLYdkp6ahDDw46IHr5uoVBLiR tgHCHRmRH[/video]


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

na fuk the rent to much risk imo........im just after something bigger now.....and out of the way.......id like some land as im a huntsman too.......


indikat said:


> or u can be a proper dodgy grower and rent......I fuk houses in 3 years...(.sort em out b4 I go tho....ish)


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

mind u you can buy like 5 ach land cheep and build on it........


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

6 was ready rock hard cola's checked with microscope and truchs wer right so,,, the rest are not far out,
some weight guys!


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

looking nice turbs......how tall was they? 3...4 foot? what u rec u pulled?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> looking nice turbs......how tall was they? 3...4 foot? what u rec u pulled?


 yeh bowt 3-4 ft ish, err should be around 15-20 mark il be happy like

i reckon will top 20, fuking colas weigh a ton and ther like real dense to the point of worrying will they get mold.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 3, 2013)

u was saying that of 6?.....not bad at all lad...nice 1......


Turbanator said:


> yeh bowt 3-4 ft ish, err should be around 15-20 mark il be happy like


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

stedhed said:


> u was saying that of 6?.....not bad at all lad...nice 1......


yeh thers 6 ther, shudda put summert next to em for sizing, but the one in my hand shows how big some are, just gunna leave rest for another week/10 days,
physco aint gunna be a big yeilder but it was down to the reveg, a big hung of bud mass at the bottom,hard to explain,
took 5 hrs to trim, all the shit bud and trim is down in celler for night, got no freezer ther so dunno what i can do


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

@ indi very funny posts to new user

@new user good luck

turbs, turbs turbs,,,,,well done son! well fucking done!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 3, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> @ indi very funny posts to new user
> 
> @new user good luck
> 
> turbs, turbs turbs,,,,,well done son! well fucking done!


cant wait for rest to finish


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

lol microwave that shit n have a kitkat mate....youve earnt it!....im off to bed gunna make you listen to this before i go bed its a proper gentle song!

[video=youtube;uSbBtSLbk4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbBtSLbk4I[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

hahah only joking remember lads.......[video=youtube;xDKCCsnOJO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDKCCsnOJO8[/video]

@2.50mins this must be were dpr got the idea lool


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 3, 2013)

What time is it ?, TOO FUCKING EARLY !, that's what !, got up 4 work, took 1 look out of window & couldn't face it, I'm a bad person !


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> What time is it ?, TOO FUCKING EARLY !, that's what !, got up 4 work, took 1 look out of window & couldn't face it, I'm a bad person !


your a bad bad man baz lolol i been up since 4am passed out abit early last me thinks.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 3, 2013)

Week one without meds, feeling like a mental patient, hot sweats & generally feeling wank . Roll on December !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> your a bad bad man baz lolol i been up since 4am passed out abit early last me thinks.


Lol, I just couldn't face it m8, it was only a days work , fuck it, think I'm gonna claim housing benefit, only had 2 days work in 3 weeks. Hope you are good Mr Yid , lots licking there wounds over the road !


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

i got a expresso, a iced water and a big fat joint on the go, got my xbox controller finally, i ordered it bout a month ago and didnt fink it had come which it hadnt so opend a case on ebay bout it, then the other day i was expecting a parcel n see the postie up the road when i had popped over to the ex.

i asked him has he got my parcel cause i had to be somewhere at a certain time, the cunt says ill just stick it in your cupboard next to the door, i never use this cupboard so when i got back i had a look in said cupboard and there was a parcel that looked like it had been there a long time it was my xbox controller lol 

but the company on ebay had already sent me another one it came today, so got 2 wired xbox controllers brand new in the box for 13.99.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> i got a expresso, a iced water and a big fat joint on the go, got my xbox controller finally, i ordered it bout a month ago and didnt fink it had come which it hadnt so opend a case on ebay bout it, then the other day i was expecting a parcel n see the postie up the road when i had popped over to the ex.
> 
> i asked him has he got my parcel cause i had to be somewhere at a certain time, the cunt says ill just stick it in your cupboard next to the door, i never use this cupboard so when i got back i had a look in said cupboard and there was a parcel that looked like it had been there a long time it was my xbox controller lol
> 
> but the company on ebay had already sent me another one it came today, so got 2 wired xbox controllers brand new in the box for 13.99.


Haha result m8 !, hope u win the lottery this week !, or me self of course.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Haha result m8 !, hope u win the lottery this week !, or me self of course.


the cunts just doubled the price of the lottery, its now 2quid a ticket i never do it tbh baz, but i might just buy a ticket this week, after my controller score im mr lucky, NOT!


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

wheres indi? hes usually up at this time, must be having a lay-in today lol

i think i might be caffeine sensitive, i get a proper uppy buzz from a large expresso, or if i drink a monster etc real quick same again a right uppy buzz.

fuck its gonna be a long day today, gonna go docs at 8am, had a big row with that ex yday will need to sort that out in order to see my kids, i ordered 60 2mg clonzepam day before sr was got, the order was in transit so im praying that he had really sent it lol could really do with them right now.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope they turn up m8, women fuck me off who play with yer heart strings over kids, if ya a good bloke it should be a given you can see em !. Indi was on the lash last night I think, prob having a lay -on this morning.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Hope they turn up m8, women fuck me off who play with yer heart strings over kids, if ya a good bloke it should be a given you can see em !. Indi was on the lash last night I think, prob having a lay -on this morning.


yeah mate thats exacty what it is, but i carnt do fuck all about it so have no choice but to just roll with it in order to see me kids.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

right im off to play some pro evo 2013, i have got the newer one just aint installed it yet.

i been playing pro evo since the start, at first i think it was called winning soccer 11 or sumfing like that, it kicked fifa's arse for years and years then fifa fixed up and was the better game, i still prefer pro evo tho.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 3, 2013)

Old COD on computer is what I get up to, as I get older, I can't be arsed playing much, used to be on there 24/7, playing counter strike & such like , that's when I wasn't perving on cam fuzz ! Lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

morning all, yeah was on the wind up last nite skinful....all good tho, really do find booze helps with acute stress, cant face work baz must be shite for ya sorry to hear you got bad workin conditions cunts should look after their workers....and dopeless mate I am feelin that


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Old COD on computer is what I get up to, as I get older, I can't be arsed playing much, used to be on there 24/7, playing counter strike & such like , that's when I wasn't perving on cam fuzz ! Lol



im the same mate i just carnt play for the lengths of time that i use too, i still love me games but its a 20min quick go nowdays.

i dunno if thats just me getting old, or the fact i have burnt out so many braincells and carnt concentrate on most things for more than 20mins lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> morning all, yeah was on the wind up last nite skinful....all good tho, really do find booze helps with acute stress, cant face work baz must be shite for ya sorry to hear you got bad workin conditions cunts should look after their workers....and dopeless mate I am feelin that


Morning Indi, it was only a days work, but I couldn't face driving a truck that rains more inside than out !, fucked seat ect ect . Would love to work for myself. Hope u good m8,have a nice day.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> im the same mate i just carnt play for the lengths of time that i use too, i still love me games but its a 20min quick go nowdays.
> 
> i dunno if thats just me getting old, or the fact i have burnt out so many braincells and carnt concentrate on most things for more than 20mins lolol


Ide go with the brain cells m8, like me , mine r fucked after a miss spent youth, I just can't concentrate on owt longer than an hour or so !, 10 cans of gas a night didn't help lol


----------



## indikat (Oct 4, 2013)

I did some serious detoxing over 2 years, needed to get the shite outta me, got into the whole health kick gave up all chemical drugs and booze, dumped all my "friends" and became a hermit, back to fighting weight and having a second crack at life...gotta watch the booze tho


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Elenaxxx said:


> &#1054;&#1090;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1093;&#1072;&#1083; &#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072; &#1074; &#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083; &#1096;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1091;&#1102; &#1073;&#1088;&#1102;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1082;&#1091; &#1080; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1095;&#1080;&#1083; &#1077;&#1081; &#1085;&#1072; &#1083;&#1080;&#1094;&#1086;!  AVI / 50 MB  &#1057;&#1082;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; / Download &#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086; &#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;


Very nice, very nice


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> I did some serious detoxing over 2 years, needed to get the shite outta me, got into the whole health kick gave up all chemical drugs and booze, dumped all my "friends" and became a hermit, back to fighting weight and having a second crack at life...gotta watch the booze tho


Thank fuck I never had a booze addiction , mainly thanks to being brought up by an alcoholic who kicked the shit out of us & was a complete cunt !, I don't do boozers or clubs, I can't stand dick heads who can't handle booze. Green is my only vice now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

^^^better than shite links to watch crap cams of films eh


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

can we not get some variety to the spam Elenaxxx, there's only so may times you can have a wank to the same image ffs....???


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

DST said:


> can we not get some variety to the spam Elenaxxx, there's only so may times you can have a wank to the same image ffs....???


Lol, I'm on my fourth tug !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Fith . . . .


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

spam attack.

at least theres some porn in the spam gotta give u that lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

Ohh spam porn.. nice wake up ta.

Fuckin house atinks crkm clothes a wore back last night ffs. Well 6 down the rest to go. Them pics looked sexy mofo.s

Gunna go ghis afty anf set extractor up down the toilet maybe.. I have a fan in ther. So the should be orite. Maybe...hmmmm

Hows all?? Yid. Least u got a spare pad for when u sit your fat arse on it lmao...


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Ohh spam porn.. nice wake up ta.
> 
> Fuckin house atinks crkm clothes a wore back last night ffs. Well 6 down the rest to go. Them pics looked sexy mofo.s
> 
> ...


I see you're English is coming on leaps & bounds m8.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I see you're English is coming on leaps & bounds m8.


yeh man, u catch the pics i put up?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh man, u catch the pics i put up?


no ?, will look back m8. 4get that , just seen, job well done m8 !


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> no ?, will look back m8. 4get that , just seen, job well done m8 !


yer only 6 tho the rest are a week or so ou, got em in a dark room, with a fan on, obviously not pointing at the buds, so im thinking do i really need a extractor if i leave door open a crack?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yer only 6 tho the rest are a week or so ou, got em in a dark room, with a fan on, obviously not pointing at the buds, so im thinking do i really need a extractor if i leave door open a crack?


no, but wont it fucking stink the place out ???, i dry were my filter is , be careful .


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

my last order from the road arrived today fuck yes!

and it was a nice one too, previous order was 4tabs short so i told the vendor who said next order he will add a free 20, he didnt he added a free 27 sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> my last order from the road arrived today fuck yes!
> 
> and it was a nice one too, previous order was 4tabs short so i told the vendor who said next order he will add a free 20, he didnt he added a free 27 sweeeeeeeet.


phewwwww......


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> phewwwww......


thats what i was thinking mate lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooooo are you on the sr too yid army, there used to be a user on here called new user you wouldnt know him buty, he used to be on the road, wonder how hes fairing now all this road business has gone down.....


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 4, 2013)

Afternoon chaps.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 4, 2013)

Can you PM yet Yid?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Can you PM yet Yid?


yes mate........


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> yes mate........


I tried to reply but don't know if it'll send it.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I tried to reply but don't know if it'll send it.


it did mate, i got the pm.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> it did mate, i got the pm.


Oh nice, so you can reply just not send out until......


That's not so bad.
Just have to get everybody else to instigate the convo, lol.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Oh nice, so you can reply just not send out until......


i dunno BB fink it was 50post thats when i could pm.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 4, 2013)

it depends you either need over 50 posts or if u get a high rep then u can pm sooner


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

a headline i just saw.....



[h=2]'I didn't want to die, I was like a madman'[/h] A Gurkha who was shot in the helmet by an Afghan insurgent and then fought him, tells his story.



.....sounds painful !


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> no, but wont it fucking stink the place out ???, i dry were my filter is , be careful .


er kinda but luckily the house is sealed all double glazed and vents sealed so kinda like a ,,well sealed box, plus no filters over ther till we order em in a few weeks for next run, this one was just to get cash in to go perp,


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> er kinda but luckily the house is sealed all double glazed and vents sealed so kinda like a ,,well sealed box, plus no filters over ther till we order em in a few weeks for next run, this one was just to get cash in to go perp,


Loose smells spells cells !


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh larry the bbc is wikid bruv, i dident lollipop anything this run on my micr grow, well half of one side of the livers got done, but dint have the heart for the rest LOL,
> 
> il do sum pic updates later, im like week 3 ish, full of frist and buds everyware, not small ones neither, but they are getting like 210 watta of sonT per plant! so fucking best do well


aye man, if u got a cut of this pheno you will know, iv got buds falling over and tied up to the ceiling, and this is week 6, i clearly got a fast finisher and the big pheno, i think it will need 10+ weeks to finish, not sure yet tho cuz its got its buds now, and its jus fattening up every day. madness iv got some nice dense colas, lolipopped shyte was worth it for sure, ill get some pics later aswell bud


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

Any 1 fancy doing a bank job ?, you bring the shooter, run in & get the £, & I will wait down the road in the Almera !


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one indi we want picks, if turbanantor can lol....turbs grow made me want to chuck some psycho in the bubblers.....i think i could smash it yeild wise....
> 
> any info on how to use cal mag??


it depends, im on 2ml per L right now, but i started at 1.0, and have been upto 3ml per L, but mine seem to like 2ml per L they have been weaned onto it so they dont burn, start around 1ml, depends on the age of ur plants.


----------



## trophycliipp (Oct 4, 2013)

Evening all, just wondering if it's possible to gauge how long til my ladies are ready for harvest?



I was also told that i could keep them going until December or at least until it gets really cold...I personally thought that once the hairs have turned orange it was time and if left the bud actually degrades?!!

Peace out peops


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Evening all, just wondering if it's possible to gauge how long til my ladies are ready for harvest?
> 
> View attachment 2845947View attachment 2845948View attachment 2845949
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out for mold in that tunnel m8 ! , a friend just found mold on his & there at about same stage as youres. Chuck some ripen on them to speed things up in a couple o weeks.


----------



## trophycliipp (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Keep an eye out for mold in that tunnel m8 ! , a friend just found mold on his & there at about same stage as youres. Chuck some ripen on them to speed things up in a couple o weeks.


They are actually in a temp green house, but the door is open all the time...more to shield them from extreme weather. I found a little bit of mould and stripped the part off the plant just to be safe. Fingers crossed all will be fine.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Any 1 fancy doing a bank job ?, you bring the shooter, run in & get the £, & I will wait down the road in the Almera !


U been on gta baz? lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 4, 2013)

Evening boys, week 8 now but still not done :/ wot are urs like ice???


----------



## indikat (Oct 4, 2013)

just burned a coupla bikers off the lights, fat boy didn't like it and they blocked me in and stopped me on a motorway roundabout, start making menacing hand gestures and getting off their bikes, they've obviously seen the rangey incident and want to relive it, I was sitting their smiling at them ...hand on my knife....they come closer and offer me out, theres 3 now.....im on slow motion time everything goes into focus, hands sweating, show them the blade and its game over, they fuked off like you wouldn't believe.....cept the geeza who stalled a few times, ffs mate why do these cunts come out of the woodwork when things are already shit ffs, booze time


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> just burned a coupla bikers off the lights, fat boy didn't like it and they blocked me in and stopped me on a motorway roundabout, start making menacing hand gestures and getting off their bikes, they've obviously seen the rangey incident and want to relive it, I was sitting their smiling at them ...hand on my knife....they come closer and offer me out, theres 3 now.....im on slow motion time everything goes into focus, hands sweating, show them the blade and its game over, they fuked off like you wouldn't believe.....cept the geeza who stalled a few times, ffs mate why do these cunts come out of the woodwork when things are already shit ffs, booze time


yeah well em, i got fucked about last week, smashed with a mop bucket, eventually got the better of them, 3 grown fuckin men, 1 ran off, the other 2 got clippered, and fucking nearly broke my hand, son of a bitch i feel it now


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U been on gta baz? lol


No. . . The dole m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> just burned a coupla bikers off the lights, fat boy didn't like it and they blocked me in and stopped me on a motorway roundabout, start making menacing hand gestures and getting off their bikes, they've obviously seen the rangey incident and want to relive it, I was sitting their smiling at them ...hand on my knife....they come closer and offer me out, theres 3 now.....im on slow motion time everything goes into focus, hands sweating, show them the blade and its game over, they fuked off like you wouldn't believe.....cept the geeza who stalled a few times, ffs mate why do these cunts come out of the woodwork when things are already shit ffs, booze time


Easy Indi, I know how u feel, ide like to sort a few folks out, but that means police, u don't need them poking there snouts in !, if they see a blade on you it's question time .


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening boys, week 8 now but still not done :/ wot are urs like ice???


1 physco done, 2-3 freebies, nlx skunk and the caramelo is done,
and 1 pe,,
did 6 last night, trichs wer right, hairs was right, and they weighed a ton, hard as rock! 
here

they all had a huge veg and went into reveg to remeber, the rest are bowt 70-10 days left, no more pk, just base nutes for a few days then water,,


----------



## indikat (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 1 physco done, 2-3 freebies, nlx skunk and the caramelo is done,
> and 1 pe,,
> did 6 last night, trichs wer right, hairs was right, and they weighed a ton, hard as rock!
> hereView attachment 2846127View attachment 2846128View attachment 2846129View attachment 2846130View attachment 2846131View attachment 2846132View attachment 2846133View attachment 2846134View attachment 2846135View attachment 2846136View attachment 2846137View attachment 2846138View attachment 2846139View attachment 2846140View attachment 2846141View attachment 2846137
> ...


mate you have grown some beauties
would give em a bit longer, wait for the swell when the hairs get eaten imo much more weight ...more yield mebbe up to 50 % more


----------



## stedhed (Oct 4, 2013)

went round mates tonite took couple of snaps ... Acapulco gold....its a sativa think that's why they a bit taller than the blue cheese witch is at 2.5 feet atm.........bloke in shop gave my mate.. some of this to try for free....new product.... 25 sqid a bottle cant moan for a freebee


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> mate you have grown some beauties
> would give em a bit longer, wait for the swell when the hairs get eaten imo much more weight ...more yield mebbe up to 50 % more


Aye I'd have given them a wee but longer too but who cares, look nice m8. I like to see them calyxes swell like fuck and foxtail, indi knows what I'm talkin about


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

evening, sometimes them clonezy do knock me for 6 ive only just woke up lolol

chicken shish and im ready to go, lets get this vodka drunk......


----------



## indikat (Oct 4, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Easy Indi, I know how u feel, ide like to sort a few folks out, but that means police, u don't need them poking there snouts in !, if they see a blade on you it's question time .


magna carta mate right to bear arms, id rather have a convo with the filth than be at a disadvantage in a threatening sit, im sitting hear having a glass with the mrs.....I coulda been in tha hozzie......fukin pussies couldn't ride prolly only had a licence for 6 months but already have the biker grudge against decent cars....cunts its only a little 5 inch locking Stanley not like I was waving the Katana in their face


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'd have given them a wee but longer too but who cares, look nice m8. I like to see them calyxes swell like fuck and foxtail, indi knows what I'm talkin about


yeh, i agree a few more days, havent really seen much foxtailing this run, but only did 6 still got 21 technically, so no biggy,,,,, they get u smashed from a week before in the microwave, but ther is a 7 weeks finisher in ther, and was getting a fair bit of bud burn with not using hoods and tubes, so dint want anymore damage to be done so took the ones wat imo wer done or near as dammit, plus flat skint and need to sort sum shit out


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh, i agree a few more days, havent really seen much foxtailing this run, but only did 6 still got 21 technically, so no biggy,,,,, they get u smashed from a week before in the microwave, but ther is a 7 weeks finisher in ther, and was getting a fair bit of bud burn with not using hoods and tubes, so dint want anymore damage to be done so took the ones wat imo wer done or near as dammit, plus flat skint and need to sort sum shit out


Not like ur goina pull them all at once anyway, best get some outta the way. What plants did ye pull anyway?


----------



## indikat (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh, i agree a few more days, havent really seen much foxtailing this run, but only did 6 still got 21 technically, so no biggy,,,,, they get u smashed from a week before in the microwave, but ther is a 7 weeks finisher in ther, and was getting a fair bit of bud burn with not using hoods and tubes, so dint want anymore damage to be done so took the ones wat imo wer done or near as dammit, plus flat skint and need to sort sum shit out


yeah man the exo is choppable at 7 weeks and the psycho at 8 if you need the £$.....its all good man


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Not like ur goina pull them all at once anyway, best get some outta the way. What plants did ye pull anyway?


caramelo
nlxskunk
maybe another freebie fem i got
1x physco
1x pe 
or 2 pe if i got the 3rd freebie wrong


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

caramelo is a type of hash, do you no the breeders? wouldnt mind having a look at the strain to see its gens.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> caramelo is a type of hash, do you no the breeders? wouldnt mind having a look at the strain to see its gens.


missed postie yesterday and they wouldnt give my parcels to a old man who collects for me today coz it was SD, shit, il go grab em in morinng, should be orite 2 days in royal mail? and my adapter for the dcutings here, need to get rigged up here man, these livers and bbc are fucking honkin

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-karamelo/prod_4178.html


----------



## stedhed (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;xQh7yZs-1Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQh7yZs-1Xw[/video]


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

stedhed said:


> [video=youtube;xQh7yZs-1Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQh7yZs-1Xw[/video]


that was qaulity, i dont drive but i love the old cars of my youth lol the cosworths,xr31s,rs turbos etc


----------



## stedhed (Oct 4, 2013)

yer had a escort cossy meself back in day well it was a xr3i convertible had the cossy kit put on and engine converted.....ive got pics somewere ill dig them out...was in graphite gray.....beauta of a car.....


yidarmy said:


> that was qaulity, i dont drive but i love the old cars of my youth lol the cosworths,xr31s,rs turbos etc


----------



## stedhed (Oct 4, 2013)

ah cheers for the like lad least someone likes my efforts...............lol.......................


stedhed said:


> went round mates tonite took couple of snaps ...View attachment 2846164View attachment 2846167 Acapulco gold....its a sativa think that's why they a bit taller than the blue cheese witch is at 2.5 feet atm...View attachment 2846172......bloke in shop gave my mate.. some of this to try for free....new product....View attachment 2846173View attachment 2846175 25 sqid a bottle cant moan for a freebee


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah they are looking gd Sted, when did u flip the lights again? ive got another 2 weeks till i flip my veggies and 4 weeks away from chopping my flowers


----------



## stedhed (Oct 4, 2013)

25 of sep changed matey.....they had 8 weeks from seeds germing I think....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> should be you aint got now worries bout packaging but if it drys out then might die on ya mate


be ok, only wat 38 hrs?

gunna move the plants hangin to the bedroom, too much moisture in the bathroom, despite all water off, toilet empty and everyting taped up, 

going over tomorrow to pot the bluedream up and get em in veg and move the drying plants to the bedroom, fuksake i hate winging it! stroll on tent time


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 4, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> your fuck up dont be moaning at me if its dead when u collect...


na only if ther snapped,, again.

and wayya want me to do? fucking commercial berg on the royal mail, yeh like i would only get c.s getting cought robbing the queens mail,lol

the fucking postie, i was in and up and never heard em, swer he taps n runs, fucking prix, then today they wouldntgive it to the old man i send, despite having id, the cocks.,, il be ther 1st thing, theyl be reet man trust, one thing im good at is reviving dead shit, had to get good at it with my past problems lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> na only if ther snapped,, again.
> 
> and wayya want me to do? fucking commercial berg on the royal mail, yeh like i would only get c.s getting cought robbing the queens mail,lol
> 
> the fucking postie, i was in and up and never heard em, swer he taps n runs, fucking prix, then today they wouldntgive it to the old man i send, despite having id, the cocks.,, il be ther 1st thing, theyl be reet man trust, one thing im good at is reviving dead shit, had to get good at it with my past problems lol


ive known them to sit for a few days wrapped and be alright, I'd say they'll be fine


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

just over 7 days in the post and a clone was still happy days when i got it...a little yellowing had started but nowt major.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

DST said:


> just over 7 days in the post and a clone was still happy days when i got it...a little yellowing had started but nowt major.


aye if it dies I reckon it's the way it was packed....these fuckin noobs nowadays lol, amateurs


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

Just been reading that "silkroad 2.0" is on its way, sounds interesting


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Just been reading that "silkroad 2.0" is on its way, sounds interesting


theres a load of fake silkroad sites out there or was, who in the last mind is gonna trust anything with silkroad in the name now lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> theres a load of fake silkroad sites out there or was, who in the last mind is gonna trust anything with silkroad in the name now lol


Read something about ther tryin a new thing called bitwasp, more anonymous Bitcoins transactions or something, I'll still use sites like this I think, for all I'd be ordering and to random addresses I'm willing to take the risk. Also read previous vendors may get an invite first before it's up and running to check it out, wouldn't trust it enough to become a vendor but for gettin mesel a few treats fuck it I'll give it a go


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Iv got like 50/50 hairs and 70/30 cloudy triches on the side buds and like 10/90 hairs and 50/50 cloudy triches on the main colas :/
need to cut em asap, mi little lasses birthday next weekend lol. That ripen has worked wonders aswell, buds are like rocks 
also I need to get the exos in mi tent got a bit of yellowing and stretch


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2846758View attachment 2846759View attachment 2846760
> Iv got like 50/50 hairs and 70/30 cloudy triches on the side buds and like 10/90 hairs and 50/50 cloudy triches on the main colas :/
> need to cut em asap, mi little lasses birthday next weekend lol. That ripen has worked wonders aswell, buds are like rocks
> also I need to get the exos in mi tent got a bit of yellowing and stretch
> View attachment 2846761


lookin nice m8, I'd let them go a bit longer if it wer me, what is it anyway


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ajurned for a month so they can chuck all charges at once hopefully police don't charge for grow but I'm sure they will peace out boys... Grows lookin good lads making me mouth water lol god I need to get growing soon really missing it now. C bit


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

the most vendors and buyer frm the road are goin to bmr, the other are way to new who to say they aint been made by feds? bmr has been around a while tho.


----------



## ghb (Oct 5, 2013)

monster bud there but i'm with mastergrower,they look like they are still growing to me.
let them finish


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2013)

Heya @GHb how ya keeping?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah think there gonna need at least another week. Think I'm gonna chop the exo today. Prob only gonna be bout 10g dry but. Gonna keep it for percy.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 5, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2846758View attachment 2846759View attachment 2846760
> Iv got like 50/50 hairs and 70/30 cloudy triches on the side buds and like 10/90 hairs and 50/50 cloudy triches on the main colas :/
> need to cut em asap, mi little lasses birthday next weekend lol. That ripen has worked wonders aswell, buds are like rocks
> also I need to get the exos in mi tent got a bit of yellowing and stretch
> View attachment 2846761


yeh most mine are like that but tbh, a lot of mine all look fucking diffrent like they mixed seeds up or sum shit? fuk knows, but yeh il be leaving mine another week/10 days, only pulled a few to get sum cash in, but its perfectly fine. the physco aint gunna be big yeilder, but al keep it for percy

putting my cuts in 11 litre pots on munday under a 600 get em starting to veg up, so wen i pull the rest il have these direct into flower,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2013)

so then, whats everyone upto today then


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought the exo & pysco were good yielders ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Thought the exo & pysco were good yielders ?


They are mate. I raped mine for clones and it's only in a 3lt pot


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh most mine are like that but tbh, a lot of mine all look fucking diffrent like they mixed seeds up or sum shit? fuk knows, but yeh il be leaving mine another week/10 days, only pulled a few to get sum cash in, but its perfectly fine. the physco aint gunna be big yeilder, but al keep it for percy
> 
> putting my cuts in 11 litre pots on munday under a 600 get em starting to veg up, so wen i pull the rest il have these direct into flower,


Yeah think I'm gonna chop next weekend. Need some coin big time. Iv no where to put my clones so there jus gonna have to stay under the cfl for another week lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Thought the exo & pysco were good yielders ?


they can be but mine went into flower early mid way thru veg so had to reveg her,

they dont give u donkey dik colas by any means but they give u a ncie amount of emdium size ones, dence too and stinky, u know the type as soon as bags opened ther like i want it, and dont even argue on price!

err got the cut from royal mail, no problems green and lush with zero damage, welld one for thepesky noob!lmao

and yeh spoon prooly same as here m8, was gunna do sum hash and have shawney down but after whats gone on, it can wait till another htime, trim in bin

moved all me weed to another room, bathrom was way to damp, in a dark airy room now, fan blowing against wall,, happy days, sticky stuff like


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2013)

Ahhh , cheers fellas, mine went flip last week, 5 weeks veg.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 5, 2013)

Afternoon knob jockeys, how are we all today?, my girls are looking sweet, got another 3-4 weeks most till i chop and been vegging my other beauties for 4 weeks now, another 2-3 weeks and i will be flipping the to 12/12. hope these BB plants give me at least a cpl nice females out of the 6 i got going. really wanna try the dippy and the engineers dream x deep blue so will be keeping my fingers crossed for at least 1 of each to be female but hope to get 4 out of 6 to make it worth my while.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Afternoon knob jockeys, how are we all today?, my girls are looking sweet, got another 3-4 weeks most till i chop and been vegging my other beauties for 4 weeks now, another 2-3 weeks and i will be flipping the to 12/12. hope these BB plants give me at least a cpl nice females out of the 6 i got going. really wanna try the dippy and the engineers dream x deep blue so will be keeping my fingers crossed for at least 1 of each to be female but hope to get 4 out of 6 to make it worth my while.


Afternoon mate, what did you think of that bit from the fairy?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon mate, what did you think of that bit from the fairy?


was decent for import m8, definitely better than the cheap shit up here, i'm paying 170 an oz for similar stuff but not as hard compact buds.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nooooooooo turbanator no trim in the bin lol why don't you want shawny round lmao ??? So will there be some for me yano a nice lil sample?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 5, 2013)

Just scrapped my crystal catcher in my grinder, nw smoking a nice packed out kief joint, its fucking lovely, not cleaned it out in over a month so there is a mix of about 10 different types of weed been in there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> was decent for import m8, definitely better than the cheap shit up here, i'm paying 170 an oz for similar stuff but not as hard compact buds.


yeah it was only really tight buds as it was vacuum packed in one of those pillow size bags for coming into the country lol


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mmmmm can't beat a nice kief topped joint unless there's a bit of paki lying around  I scraped mine last week she's slowly filling up again tho.I'm just about to skin a fatty up got some really stinky peng blues yesterday a little sticky but damn it tastes soooooo good


----------



## fr3d12 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi all,

If anyone has a link to a UK based seller of Serenade fungicide could they post it please,I've come across it on ebay but from US sellers and I need it quick.
I got budrot on my outdoor plants, one plant is pretty well affected but the others aren't so from what I've read the Serenade might buy me a few weeks, I'm only 4 weeks in.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 5, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Afternoon knob jockeys, how are we all today?, my girls are looking sweet, got another 3-4 weeks most till i chop and been vegging my other beauties for 4 weeks now, another 2-3 weeks and i will be flipping the to 12/12. hope these BB plants give me at least a cpl nice females out of the 6 i got going. really wanna try the dippy and the engineers dream x deep blue so will be keeping my fingers crossed for at least 1 of each to be female but hope to get 4 out of 6 to make it worth my while.


i aint got a clue wer i am on my bbc and livers, but i think il start pk on em this week, alreaDY ON TOPMAXX AND MOLLASIS AND COMPARED TO THE PLANTS JUST ON BASE NUTES, THER BIGGER FOR SURE. BUT AGAIN I HAVE GOT 3 UNDER 650 RED SPEC,WERAS THE OTHERS ARE 2 UNDER 250 REDSPEC, EITHERWAY THEY FUCKING HONK!


had a scossor hash joint last night and it fucked me right up,2g of 6 plants not bad


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Gotta love the scissor hash I never used to get 2g of scissor off mine always just shy of a g or just over ya jammy fucker. Im just about to nlaze a fatty then going to a old friends he got over 500 mushies gonna be a fun night lmao canna wait naaaa mean hahahahaha


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 5, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Gotta love the scissor hash I never used to get 2g of scissor off mine always just shy of a g or just over ya jammy fucker. Im just about to nlaze a fatty then going to a old friends he got over 500 mushies gonna be a fun night lmao canna wait naaaa mean hahahahaha


naaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh fuckin mean,, its saaaaaaaand


----------



## stedhed (Oct 5, 2013)

my exo just a bit bigger than that....ive had same probs yellowing at bottoms tops nice and green tho.......took top off few days ago to clone......


spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2846758View attachment 2846759View attachment 2846760
> Iv got like 50/50 hairs and 70/30 cloudy triches on the side buds and like 10/90 hairs and 50/50 cloudy triches on the main colas :/
> need to cut em asap, mi little lasses birthday next weekend lol. That ripen has worked wonders aswell, buds are like rocks
> also I need to get the exos in mi tent got a bit of yellowing and stretch
> View attachment 2846761


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha ha go on larry lookin sweet mate all these grows making me jealous lmao need to get back pon it fast mek mi tell u


----------



## stedhed (Oct 5, 2013)

heres the exo few yellow leafs at bottom aint worrid tho...........did rape her top for clone she gonna be a mother same as psyco.....got hairs on psyco think its just showing sex of plant...never seen it b4 in a small clone lol.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Jus chopped my Exo now fucking honks  got the chop after 57 days.

Guesstimates?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Would you guys say the temps are the most important thing with the environment and what affects the yield?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

just finished breaking bad, no spoilers i promise but had to the greatest tv show ever made.

and yes ninja maintaining temps,strans and enough light imo are the 3 most improtant.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 5, 2013)

gonna try get my temps better next grow then although think i done alright tbh but my yield aint great. also think my tent looks crowded but im sure i could have had them abit bigger before i flipped.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

I know the quality is shit but theres my mushys for 2morro night not having them 2night chickend out lmao


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 5, 2013)

nice spoon, i reckon ul get a henry or ther abouts,,lol

dunno er, 1.5oz MAYBE. but she was crowded


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 5, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> View attachment 2847118 I know the quality is shit but theres my mushys for 2morro night not having them 2night chickend out lmao


yel need mushies wer ur going for the next 2-5 MUAHAHA


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hahahaha yer CUNT lmao...ibetter not im just hoping for cs or sumthin and a fine fuck going down id get me arse raped you seen how sexy I am hahahaha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 5, 2013)

Nah doubt a z nd a half.... Wud b nice lol. I was thinking around a half. Yeah it was packed like lol seems bit more roomy now few leafs have fallen and iv took that out. Gonna veg these exo for 2/3 weeks nd flip em.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

Got an exo clone rooted today, just waitin on more of them and some livers rooting then 8 are goin under 3 600ws for a good veg, hopefully be set up by next week end. Feels like ages since I had a good grow on the go


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 5, 2013)

good...glad were in grow talk and need an answer i have a product called canna flush, its a flushing solution....now i have used it before and within one day i noticed bottom leafs had turned considerably yellow.......so it is stripping the plant of something....

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/MSDS-Flush.pdf

the above its what is in it.....organic acid and vitamins.......

is it worth using considering it does yellow leafs very fast so is doing what i want it to do....or just use water? i lower ec for the last week of feeding as well...

i ask because i have green leafs that are showing no sign of going yellow....


----------



## indikat (Oct 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> good...glad were in grow talk and need an answer i have a product called canna flush, its a flushing solution....now i have used it before and within one day i noticed bottom leafs had turned considerably yellow.......so it is stripping the plant of something....
> 
> http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/MSDS-Flush.pdf
> 
> ...


one question ...................why flush?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

well looks like im out this town some enough time for a change and wil be best for all THANK FUCK............


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> well looks like im out this town some enough time for a change and wil be best for all THANK FUCK............


In the new year I hope to get rid off my gaf and rent somewhere, not much round here to rent tho so might have to move a bit..,fuck all round here anyway tbh. How come yer movin m8?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> In the new year I hope to get rid off my gaf and rent somewhere, not much round here to rent tho so might have to move a bit..,fuck all round here anyway tbh. How come yer movin m8?


i lived all over the country and the world, time for a change............


----------



## indikat (Oct 5, 2013)

im in the dog house over last nite, women don't understand this shit


----------



## indikat (Oct 5, 2013)

ffs women .............went out with a hippy bird, NYE in Barcelona some skag nicks her handbag and she laughs........wtf I chase the cunt down an alley and he disappears, I get back to her sorry love the cunt got away.....was she pleased I hadn't found him........you are just being materialistic, he probably needs whats whats in my bag....grrrrrrr fffffffssss.....he could have had a knife etc ...didn't last nice tits tho


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 5, 2013)

i had the same thing with an ex indi....its a proper bird killa for me....i like to look after my women in certain ways and in others i prefer them to look after me.....


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

mate just popped round dont have loads of mate in this town, hes the only local, few lines of shine im fucking rocking, i no it kills him getting it out its the 0.1 shit a tenner shit but he loves me lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 5, 2013)

Been a while since I had any nice stuff up my nose


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> View attachment 2847118 I know the quality is shit but theres my mushys for 2morro night not having them 2night chickend out lmao


Bok Bok bokeeeerk ( my chicken impression )


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Bok Bok bokeeeerk ( my chicken impression )


Lmao I know I know. But gonna have em 2norra nyt wirh a m8 round see whqt happens if im sane enough ill pop on let yano how its going its been about 11 years since I had mushys


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

flushing is for toilets......



indikat said:


> one question ...................why flush?


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

morning folks.

well made the decision last night to get my arse out my current gaff asap, aint nothing to do with security or anything, and everything to do with not wanting to live on the same road as the ex and her mother, ill stay in the town for the kids but hoping to be out of here early jan, a cash incentive in a housing exchange usually speeds shit up and gets you the place you want, will just do that.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 6, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> morning folks.
> 
> well made the decision last night to get my arse out my current gaff asap, aint nothing to do with security or anything, and everything to do with not wanting to live on the same road as the ex and her mother, ill stay in the town for the kids but hoping to be out of here early jan, a cash incentive in a housing exchange usually speeds shit up and gets you the place you want, will just do that.


Come to Wales, with you're knowledge & my good looks , we can clean up !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 6, 2013)

DST said:


> flushing is for toilets......


& menapausal women !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 6, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Lmao I know I know. But gonna have em 2norra nyt wirh a m8 round see whqt happens if im sane enough ill pop on let yano how its going its been about 11 years since I had mushys


Last time I took em, I fell into a bush & laughed for about 12 hours , must dash , I can hear the church bells !


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 6, 2013)

MORNING

so i got 2 blue cheese (parantly) clones of a lad about 6 weeks ago maybe longer, ucking things aint grown but a inch since ive had em, and i mean fuk all

i vote they was taken to late in flower, but then theyd have huge preflowers, oh i dont fucking no BOLLOX, cant really do owt with em coz ther for main op so not got a clue, flower em out for a few grame? fuk that


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 6, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> morning folks.
> 
> well made the decision last night to get my arse out my current gaff asap, aint nothing to do with security or anything, and everything to do with not wanting to live on the same road as the ex and her mother, ill stay in the town for the kids but hoping to be out of here early jan, a cash incentive in a housing exchange usually speeds shit up and gets you the place you want, will just do that.


Start of next year hopefully I'll be outta this house and renting private, just looking to find a landlord that'll take a 6 months rent up front then stay away te fuck, can't be doin with the hassle of fuckin check ups and think ill just change the locks to be safe too and keep the cunts out. The bank ain't gettin fuck all more mortgage money off me from here on in, ill blag them for a few months and save that money for the rent on a new place


----------



## ghb (Oct 6, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> MORNING
> 
> so i got 2 blue cheese (parantly) clones of a lad about 6 weeks ago maybe longer, ucking things aint grown but a inch since ive had em, and i mean fuk all
> 
> i vote they was taken to late in flower, but then theyd have huge preflowers, oh i dont fucking no BOLLOX, cant really do owt with em coz ther for main op so not got a clue, flower em out for a few grame? fuk that


what size pot did you put them in? did they have much roots when transplanted? what light do you got them under?

it could just be a case of stunted growth due to over-watering or something like that, sometimes they just explode once the roots fill the pot a bit.

it could also just be a slow grower too, my space bomb doesn't really grow at all, i have had a mother that is a year old and it is still only about 2ft high by 4ft wide, gives lovely weed though so i got to keep it around.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> MORNING
> 
> so i got 2 blue cheese (parantly) clones of a lad about 6 weeks ago maybe longer, ucking things aint grown but a inch since ive had em, and i mean fuk all
> 
> i vote they was taken to late in flower, but then theyd have huge preflowers, oh i dont fucking no BOLLOX, cant really do owt with em coz ther for main op so not got a clue, flower em out for a few grame? fuk that


I had 2 bc clones aswell and tueyndidnt do much stuck em in a 3ltr and still nothing even 3 week into flower and thats the last I seen of em lol. Must be something to do with how he took it or age tbh I dont have a clue lol just a shit cut mate flip it n shmoke it


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2013)

Afternoon all


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 6, 2013)

FUCK OFF SPAMMING CUNT!
morning fellas, need to get some ona gel for the room mi tents in.... The Exo s stinking mi whole house out lol iv even got it drying in the tent with mi filter running!


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 6, 2013)

Easy sae how do? Go on badger tell the twat to do one lol sum1 had to. Ive just chucked a big stew in the oven gonna have it with some part bake rolls mmm mmmmm


----------



## welshwizzard (Oct 6, 2013)

Time to get baked after baking bread since 3am!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 6, 2013)

The Who: Isle of wight. Sky Arts 1.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

DST said:


> flushing is for toilets......


understandable in soil but i have noticed a better taste when i flush (dwc)...... i cant argue with taste....

i also spend allot of time watching commercail growers who concentrate on a quality commersh product......

they all use pure coco and all use plain water for last 2 weeks....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

and i leach the plant by reducing nutes in the week before flush.....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 6, 2013)

Just been up feeding and training these BB girls they sure love their feed and also respond amazing to getting tied down im seeing about half an inch to an inch of growth each day, they were potted on the 8th sept and are already about a foot tall, another 3 weeks and they will be getting flipped, they look like their gonna be monster bushes


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah I can wash elements out of my body by drinking lots of water too.........

There's a simple solution to shite tasting weed, don't over fert it in the first place and dry/cure it properly.
I use coco and raw salts to flower, I don't flush and my shit doesn't taste like shite.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

afternoon fanny fart sniffers.......well started then on 2 pints now of 5ml per ltr.......saying (pints)....as in early stage veg get half pint then later they get a pint......then as switching from veg to flower they get pint and half.......then once I start seeing hairs or first sighn of buds forming they get 2 pints......(that's using a pint glass btw lol)....but yer coming on nice think a few are gonna be close to 4 foot......


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 6, 2013)

fuckin noobs everywhere now adays huh


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 6, 2013)

Larry an Barry said:


> fuckin noobs everywhere now adays huh


I'm fucking lost, don't know who's who these days !


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 6, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I'm fucking lost, don't know who's who these days !


i dont know who i am anymore


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 6, 2013)

was indi serious in bumboy playing too much gta then getting into a car chase?

dont drive home after that, thats basic principle.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 6, 2013)

I think the chase happened before GTA.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Yeah I can wash elements out of my body by drinking lots of water too.........
> 
> There's a simple solution to shite tasting weed, don't over fert it in the first place and dry/cure it properly.
> I use coco and raw salts to flower, I don't flush and my shit doesn't taste like shite.


you can if you google the effects of too much water consumption in humans

surley the point of a hydro system is to push plants to there max feeding potentail for bigger yeilds, and to speed up the plants growth so it develops quicker then mud getting harvests quicker! not to hold back and be cautious....... 

coco is not hydro, imo water has to be the medium for it to be hydro.....soiless is well soiless, coco is found in many many pre packaged dirt mixes.....

one question if flushing is o bad why does every vid ever made always tell ya to flush for two weeks????


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 6, 2013)

If its not organic for me I'd rather flush it. I even flush with organic but some say no need. Guess everyone's different but I can taste weed that hasn't been flushed properly IMO.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I think the chase happened before GTA.


no it was after 2 days solid i belive!


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> no it was after 2 days solid i belive!


fuckin numpty, id of done the same, but i can actually get away when its not a 50cc ped almost uphill 6 months for that gtf please


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

soil is like a sponge imo takes ages to do anything with e.g change ph. 

soil hold onto everything which is why when your plants start burning up theres not much you can do......quickly, i have never phd any water for plants in soil (inc my cuttings atm) and use ph 8.5 - 9 city water......never a lock out.....

but then in soil you have a hole living world under the soil which help breaks things down.....i dunno ive flushed and chopped without with was defo better


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

Larry an Barry said:


> fuckin numpty, id of done the same, but i can actually get away when its not a 50cc ped almost uphill 6 months for that gtf please


wtf bizzle got 6 months????


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> wtf bizzle got 6 months????


no i got 6 months for being on a ped, chased basically uphill into a council store place i crashed it in the end, got battered and sent away for 6 months locked up, but 3 years of staffed school, which was abit shit, but i reckoned it toughened me up


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.cycoflower.com/ anyone tried this yet....blokes had it in the shop for the whole box with them all in was 160 sqid lol.......


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> you can if you google the effects of too much water consumption in humans
> 
> surley the point of a hydro system is to push plants to there max feeding potentail for bigger yeilds, and to speed up the plants growth so it develops quicker then mud getting harvests quicker! not to hold back and be cautious.......
> 
> ...



An electrolyte imbalance isn't the same as washing Calcium out of your teeth by drinking loads of water.

You don't get bigger plants by feeding them more nutrients, you get bigger plants by giving them the right amount of nutrients at the right time.
The advantage of a hydro system comes from the increased amounts of oxygen available to the roots. 

Coco is hydroponic by definition, you don't get to rewrite the dictionary based on opinion.
Just because coco is found in soil mixes means nothing, coco on its own is an inert (no nutritional value of it's own) medium and merely serves as a platform for the root mass.

I wouldn't know about flushing vids because I don't learn how to grow plants by watching youtube.




If you grow nice healthy plants without over ferting them then come harvest time you dry those buds so they smoke, then cure them to break down the chlorophyll and bring out the taste. At this point the buds taste exactly like mother nature intended, if you don't like the taste of the weed at this point then grow a different strain that tastes nice to you or cure it better. To grow a healthy plant up and then create an intentional deficiency before harvest so that the bud tastes better to you is like ordering a Stella Top in the pub because you don't like the taste of strong beer!

You will notice a difference in the taste of weed that has been deficient in the last few weeks as opposed to weed that hasn't obviously but whether it tastes better is subjective, creating a deficiency in late flower is certainly counter productive to potency and yield without mentioning the natural taste hit.

Take 2 Psycho clones (hmmmmm musky berry twang), 1 healthy as fuck all the way through and 1 healthy as fuck all the way through until the last 2-3 weeks where it's fed plain water to the point that it breaks down causing deficiency's. 
If you think the latter makes the better plant you're in the wrong game mate.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

psyco and exo mothers coming along....already took top of exo to clone just waiting for psyco to grow a bit more so can take top of her too....View attachment 2848378View attachment 2848380View attachment 2848383


----------



## indikat (Oct 6, 2013)

spent the day with yid ....top geeza now im agreeing with Bertie...nice one man ...I was in a indoor skydive centre recently doin sum biz


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Someone here done Barneys blue cheese. Just wondering what light you use and how big before you flipped? Then of course what did you get. I'm determined to get better yields man. Wanna be hitting at least 15oz a time.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

doing it atm and last grow.......well was doing open 400hps lights last run....this time doing 600 hoods and theres got to be at least double diff in the grows imo.....


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/678346-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-day.html 400w x2


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html 600 x2 hoods so far....


----------



## stedhed (Oct 6, 2013)

I usually flip wen was foot n half........but that's just me........can flip veg wenever and for how long u want.......me im still exp with diff stuff and finding my own ways to suit me.......


ninja1 said:


> Someone here done Barneys blue cheese. Just wondering what light you use and how big before you flipped? Then of course what did you get. I'm determined to get better yields man. Wanna be hitting at least 15oz a time.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2013)

Howdy lads. Hope you're all doing well, legal issues under control, grows happy, not too many issues as a result of SR going down (how the fuck is it right a foreign government to shut down a site for the rest of the world, surely it can just be hosted from elsewhere and tell FBI to gtfo!)

Sorrybive not been around of late. Too much stress to keep up with this thread so I gave up. Head chef baby! To quote our youth, fuck my life


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link. What was that final yield from the 2x400w and how many plants exactly was it you had in there? Baddly wanna get my yields up man. Nothing more annoying than going all the weeks for a shitty yield. 15 from a 600w isn't asking for too much is it? Lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy lads. Hope you're all doing well, legal issues under control, grows happy, not too many issues as a result of SR going down (how the fuck is it right a foreign government to shut down a site for the rest of the world, surely it can just be hosted from elsewhere and tell FBI to gtfo!)
> 
> Sorrybive not been around of late. Too much stress to keep up with this thread so I gave up. Head chef baby! To quote our youth, fuck my life


wait

u got a grow T? wtf? wat u got cummon details bitch!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Thanks for posting the link. What was that final yield from the 2x400w and how many plants exactly was it you had in there? Baddly wanna get my yields up man. Nothing more annoying than going all the weeks for a shitty yield. 15 from a 600w isn't asking for too much is it? Lol


no its not keep practising podwan


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> no its not keep practising podwan


15 from 1 600 thats easily do able,just get uyrself no more than 4 plants and coco and aitpots, lollipop em and rememebr ur pk


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Does pk make a difference then? Never used it before this was my first run with coco but I didnt bother buying pk


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> wait
> 
> u got a grow T? wtf? wat u got cummon details bitch!


Who are you strange man beast?

I have no grow. If i wasn't so stoned as to forget to use a question mark, all would have been clearer.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> An electrolyte imbalance isn't the same as washing Calcium out of your teeth by drinking loads of water.
> 
> You don't get bigger plants by feeding them more nutrients, you get bigger plants by giving them the right amount of nutrients at the right time.
> The advantage of a hydro system comes from the increased amounts of oxygen available to the roots.
> ...


^^have you ever just fed plain water in the last two weeks?? even in the natural (that you love so much) arena weed plants yellow and shed there leafs, naturally cannabilising them selves putting everything they have into attracting that pollen one last time before death......


i only have one question.....why is it and has always been the case that a two week flush is reccomended? why does the grower in the vid below invest all that time and money into a garden, then flush for 2 weeks if its wrong?? eh....

why would he waste all his time???

1 question mate and you still cant answer!! 

<span style="color:#ff0000;">[video=youtube;L8TkHSuBbqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8TkHSuBbqU&amp;list=UUdfDnqy2aM41aGllYSEg9FA[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 15 from 1 600 thats easily do able,just get uyrself no more than 4 plants and coco and aitpots, lollipop em and rememebr ur pk


hahahaha i ment to write yes it is....id go 1 plant dwc....fuck your pk right off lol...just base nutes and bennies!!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;5NNuHG39_dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NNuHG39_dQ[/video]

flushing again


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Who are you strange man beast?
> 
> I have no grow. If i wasn't so stoned as to forget to use a question mark, all would have been clearer.


u know who i am suger plums, im the man with a mbS connection!

and you with carp? getting high?

so what happened at the job then? fucked it of? or turned gay?

im contemplating doing meself in! lol,, bad times


and lemon,, flushing is a fucking myth bruv,,, u may be able to find surveys wat says its needed, but bet we can find a gzillion that say its not,fuk that,, total bullshit for 2 weeks flush, few days job done BAM!


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm only gonna flush for a couple days sod 2 weeks lol. Ill come down in the nutes slowly for the final week. Then few days flush before chopping.

if I can get 15 from my blue cheese and then say 4/5 from under my 250 ill be a happy man lol. Got two girls I'm gonna flower in the 250w tomorrow. Just gotta find a place or make something for the cfl to sit on so the blue cheese can stay there for 2 weeks or so while my 600w tent comes to an end. Hope that makes sense lol. Strains I got in there will take 7 weeks so be 5 week gap from them and my current grow.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I'm only gonna flush for a couple days sod 2 weeks lol. Ill come down in the nutes slowly for the final week. Then few days flush before chopping.
> 
> if I can get 15 from my blue cheese and then say 4/5 from under my 250 ill be a happy man lol. Got two girls I'm gonna flower in the 250w tomorrow. Just gotta find a place or make something for the cfl to sit on so the blue cheese can stay there for 2 weeks or so while my 600w tent comes to an end. Hope that makes sense lol. Strains I got in there will take 7 weeks so be 5 week gap from them and my current grow.


youve nbever seen 15 oz mate!


----------



## indikat (Oct 6, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> [video=youtube;5NNuHG39_dQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NNuHG39_dQ[/video]
> 
> flushing again


I would smash those yields....the plants are starving and the buds skinny, poor growing especially the guy who strips fan leaves whilst flushing ffs what is feeding the DEVELOPING bud.....why starve them.......fukin annoyin yanks hope no one grows t[like these numpties


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Most I've got is my first grow of 13. After that only done autos but give up with them


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well last night was fun me and me mate had 80 mushies between us and just pissed ourselves all night was funny as fuck. Watching xfactor and downton abbey and just thought everything was hilarious defo gonna get some more...I just dont like that sick feeling they give ya. Think it took me about an hour to roll a joint then about 2 jour to smoke it l, ao I was fucked good times good times


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> I would smash those yields....the plants are starving and the buds skinny, poor growing especially the guy who strips fan leaves whilst flushing ffs what is feeding the DEVELOPING bud.....why starve them.......fukin annoyin yanks hope no one grows t[like these numpties


He explains this is due to having to much to do at harvest...... in the prior vid above...the blue rhino buds are huge, he even says he tried feeding them, but they did not green up and are clearly cannablising themselves.....

I wish some fucker would come up with a proper answer and factual explanation....i also think two weeks is too long and i taper my nutes.down to leach nutes from the root zone.....then flush with non ph water for a week.

I know how much there drinking everyday now, if when i add water the levels dont drop as fast or faster i will assume they still want feeding.....this seems like the best idea to know for sure.....i assume they wouldnt drink the nutes if they didnt still need them.....thus it would prove wether or not there still drinking nutes or wether water is what they want.

The only problem with this i can see is wether or not flushing is used to strip the plants on purpose....as in to remove N and yellow up the fans on purpose to create a better product.....

Canna reccomend water for the last week or there canna flush.....so is it just marketing??

The best argument against flushing is that, nutes need other nutes to work, e.g you need similar levels of mag with cal or it will throw the balance......so by flushing your clogging the plant up...actually keeping nutes in.....

As i said medigrower in that other vid has huge buds.....results speak for themselves.....

Thoughts lads??? What does botany say????


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

There your plants aint they lemon so if u wanna flush then flush or try npt to flush 1 and see if there any difference mate at the end of the day there your plants so do what u want with them mate. I use to use coco which I flushed but if organics in soil you dont need to flush mate well thats what ive read anyways never neen fully organic it was me next goal but babylon got in the way of that the fuckin hermaphrodite cock sucking wankers they are


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> He explains this is due to having to much to do at harvest...... in the prior vid above...the blue rhino buds are huge, he even says he tried feeding them, but they did not green up and are clearly cannablising themselves.....
> 
> I wish some fucker would come up with a proper answer and factual explanation....i also think two weeks is too long and i taper my nutes.down to leach nutes from the root zone.....then flush with non ph water for a week.
> 
> ...


if you smoke a bud and think ummmmm this needed flushing then you are smoking a bud which needs curing imo eg cheesequake is nasty when first dried but give it a month and its ok......not very commercial....the clone onlys don't need a cure or a flush they jus need fukin feeding like u wouldn't believe....^^^^^if u treat exo like that shell bite yer arse and teach you


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> if you smoke a bud and think ummmmm this needed flushing then you are smoking a bud which needs curing imo eg cheesequake is nasty when first dried but give it a month and its ok......not very commercial....the clone onlys don't need a cure or a flush they jus need fukin feeding like u wouldn't believe....^^^^^if u treat exo like that shell bite yer arse and teach you


This subject just pisses me off tbh, there needs to be a definate answer.......im sure everyone else e.g tomato growers dont flush...

And biz i think your right soil is a living medium and takes care of its self......imo......ahhhhh you put so much in only to be gusseing at the end......

Any one here use soil.....do your leafs naturally yellow as you continue feeding to the end or not????


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

Theres a few on here in grow in soil mate what medium u got? If your in coco just start reducing the amount your feeding anout 2-3 weeks before harvest depending how much youve been feeding them. I did that to one of my gth and didnt notice much difference tbh compared to the ones I flushed so just really reduce the amount you feed say if your on 40 ml per 10 ltr go down to 30 then 20 then 10 then fuck all and you sjould be sweet mate. If your in soil I cant say owt tbh cuz never done it.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Theres a few on here in grow in soil mate what medium u got? If your in coco just start reducing the amount your feeding anout 2-3 weeks before harvest depending how much youve been feeding them. I did that to one of my gth and didnt notice much difference tbh compared to the ones I flushed so just really reduce the amount you feed say if your on 40 ml per 10 ltr go down to 30 then 20 then 10 then fuck all and you sjould be sweet mate. If your in soil I cant say owt tbh cuz never done it.


Yea im in dwc mate so water is the medium......i do what you have suggested today i went from 12.5ml to 10 ive always called this leaching.......i think i need to know weather or not plants reduce there feeding in the last weeks of life or maintain......

Now that im talking about it "leaching" sounds more productive.......i hate being starving n im sure they do too.....

I also found this on dwc flushing its abit more scientific which i prefer, even though its harder to understand.....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Very nice plant, like wow!
> 
> *
> Pr-harvest flushing puts the plants under serious stress.*
> ...


So from this i gathrr leaching is best...


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Would there be any need in lowering the feed if your planning to do a full flush with plain water anyway? I was thinking to just lower the feed for the last week before then give it 2 waters by hand with plain water. Just thinking if the plain water is supposed to get rid of all the nutes anyway whats the point of bringing the ec down?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Think im gonna make a veg box today for the 250w cfl, Its only gotta keep em alive for 2weeks then can start flowering 2 girls under my 250w hps. they are huge.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

Wtf are you reading ninja??? Bringing the ec down slowly instead off flushing.....


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 7, 2013)

I did just put together a lengthy response to your posts Lemon and it fucked up because of this "2 video" rule, I can't be arsed doing it again as I've shit to do.
You might want to kerb your tone though as not every new user name is a noob.

As for the guy in the videos, he's obviously under lighting his canopy in the false pretence that yield has something to do with light penetration, yet it's actually down to an auxin called IAA (the reason why SCROG works) and botany has known this since the 30's (Thiemann).
"Cannibalising" and flushing the shit out of it over a week and then drying in pot pre harvest is just laughable.

Try reading some instead of watching bullshit on youtube.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

yeah thought some say to slowly bring down the ec as you come towards the end? Just thinking would there be much point if your going to fully flush with plain water anyway?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

uk thread guys argue so much with each other lol everyone needs to chill the fuck out


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 7, 2013)

Nobody's arguing.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 7, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Nobody's arguing.


 makes a fucking change
and nigga1,, u need to shill, every 2 mins with silly noncekal questions, just grow the weed,ffs, fuk the ec and al that, water at end for 2-3 days and ur golden mate, just fucking grow!


http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/the-bloombox

want^^


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

Eveyonea got a diff biew on things just do what u want but tbh flushing domt make much of a diff if any from my experience if you dont wanna feed base nures in last week or so just feed em with molasses and ph with lemon juice..but after feeding them for 8 weeks then cutting it off for the last 2 aimt gonna make a difference to the taste. If you over feed in the first 5 weeks of flower mow that will make ur bud taste shit as long as you aint got burnt leaves you know there fine just read your plants and all should be good. Start off low see how they look then gradually build up if u spot any burning tips just lower it a little. And I always give 2 feeds with nutes and all then every 3rd watering give plain water so your not suffocating the roots in food and shit and I like to mix the ph up a bit aswell like 5.8-6.3 just flutter it about a little just to give a few diff variations yano. Jope this helped if not fuck it lol im gonna make sum flapjacks anyway fookin love em


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> uk thread guys argue so much with each other lol everyone needs to chill the fuck out


If ya don't like it fuk off m8


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> You might want to kerb your tone though as not every new user name is a noob.


I know that and anyone thats been here a while can gusse who is who by there poststyle e.g we aint heard from yorksta for a while ....or have we...

I will alsi not be told to kerb anything. If i was asked on the other hand.....

Anyways i was not arguing with you, just breaking down your post in the hope it would trigger you to provide logical and reasonable facts to support your view.....
That and the fact im not sure how many botanists use dwc......

The guy in that vid was just one example, funny enough though never used the under lighting again, claimed it did very little.

Which of the books i have should i be reading i have just started at the first one.....

Confliting info man not conflicting peoples......


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I know that and anyone thats been here a while can gusse who is who by there poststyle e.g we aint heard from yorksta for a while ....or have we...
> 
> I will alsi not be told to kerb anything. If i was asked on the other hand.....
> 
> ...


flushing is a noob dilemma, no one on this thread that I no uses it that's cos we grow and we grow and watch, lets leave it at that its v boring


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> flushing is a noob dilemma, no one on this thread that I no uses it that's cos we grow and we grow and watch, lets leave it at that its v boring


None of you grow dwc

@turbs waste of money man, still need a sep mother room and everyone in states reports how badly there made....

No auto ph injectors or anything....

And for what its worth i think lowering the ec is better then starvation....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> None of you grow dwc
> 
> @turbs waste of money man, still need a sep mother room and everyone in states reports how badly there made....
> 
> ...


i think you'll find some of us do, if ud pay a bit more fuckin attention to the thread and stop tryin to learn to grow of youtube you'd know this


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Goina have to start setting this room up again in the evenings after work, all goin well clones will be ready to go in at the weekend, need to pick up a few bags of pebbles too


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

How the fuck do I get my hands on some dmt? After those mushys I want some of the good stuff lol. Still going picking this week tho cant wait. Ive always made a brew with them after drying em can u just eat them dry I aint no shroom expert by a long shot I know what to look for just dont know why you have to dry em and make tea with em cuz that tea is fucking disgusting I wanna just dry em then swollow em with a glass of water what u rekon? Anyone?


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> How the fuck do I get my hands on some dmt? After those mushys I want some of the good stuff lol. Still going picking this week tho cant wait. Ive always made a brew with them after drying em can u just eat them dry I aint no shroom expert by a long shot I know what to look for just dont know why you have to dry em and make tea with em cuz that tea is fucking disgusting I wanna just dry em then swollow em with a glass of water what u rekon? Anyone?


just gobble em up, tea weaken s the effect...mushroom and pineapple shake........cba with the mushies weird spirits those underground fuckers.....dmt is a little trip into hyperspace with a nice brain orgasm thrown in...aliens, eyes etc.......nice


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> just gobble em up, tea weaken s the effect...mushroom and pineapple shake........cba with the mushies weird spirits those underground fuckers.....dmt is a little trip into hyperspace with a nice brain orgasm thrown in...aliens, eyes etc.......nice


What Indi said., dmt is in another legue to shrooms, but I would ere on the side of caution with it .


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

afternoon lads, just home from college blazed a nice fat J, now its time to go up and have a swatch at my veggies and see how they responded to the extra tying down i done yesterday, will pop my head into the flower tent also and see if they need any watering, will get some snaps while im away and put them up soon let u all see where im at just now.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

My BB veggies, topped for 4 main colas another 3 weeks till flip the lights
 My 4 blue dream flowers 3 weeks till chop  Big buddah cheese clone 3 weeks till chop,


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i think you'll find some of us do, if ud pay a bit more fuckin attention to the thread and stop tryin to learn to grow of youtube you'd know this


yea but you dont count....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> yea but you dont count....


If u wer lucky enough to see my grows you'd spunk in ur little pants


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 7, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> If u wer lucky enough to see my grows you'd spunk in ur little pants


we can allways jus blanc lemonbelly again, remember last time?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fucking need to build something to hold up my cfl man :/ I'm just shit at DIY lol


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 7, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Fucking need to build something to hold up my cfl man :/ I'm just shit at DIY lol


15 quid on ebay for a reflector that holds what isit a 250w cfl? yeah cuz those fuckers are heavy fo sho


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

10000 pages of shite


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 7, 2013)

indikat said:


> 10000 pages of shite


9999 actually


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 7, 2013)

how is everyone today? arguing as normal i see LMAO


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah a 250w I got the reflector just need a place to hang it up. Only spot I got can't be used cause got fucking people visiting. Only gonna have them under it for 2weeks means I can flip another 2 under the 250w hps. Only expecting 4/5oz from them but be done by Xmas so it's all good.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 7, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah a 250w I got the reflector just need a place to hang it up. Only spot I got can't be used cause got fucking people visiting. Only gonna have them under it for 2weeks means I can flip another 2 under the 250w hps. Only expecting 4/5oz from them but be done by Xmas so it's all good.


 just use them screw in plaster plugs if it s acupborad with aplastic celing, it aint rocket science pal


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

Evening shit heads, how are we all 2nite? im finally just sitting down to chill with a few J's and bongs, been out doing deliveries since i finished college, hope my phone dont go again 2nite.


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

this is what dmt does to ya


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 7, 2013)

current grow, 3wks into flower..........


----------



## indikat (Oct 7, 2013)

nicely mashed on cured tangerine dream mix with drying 8 weeks scrumped psycho, turned the vape up to max on the waggon again ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> current grow, 3wks into flower..........


and they have had nuffing but calmag n water for over a wk now, carnt afford no nutes at the mo lol hopefully 2mora.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 7, 2013)

Evening fellas. Page 10000 woop woop! Lol. These plants don't look like there gonna be done on Friday and I really need to chop em. Mite jus give them till Sunday and then chop the fuckers.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

Just ordered myself the Biobizz nute range again this Plant Magic old timer aint up to the job, last 2 grows ive used the PM and the plants dont respond well to the bloom they yellow off very quickly as if they need more N. so got myself the Bio grow, bloom and top max for £30 off fleabay along with the new Apple crumble ona block to help keep they pesky smells away,

sitting smoking some cheap but dry chinky bud that i got cheap, will do until something better comes along.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> current grow, 3wks into flower..........


would love a taste of that shit when its done


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 7, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> would love a taste of that shit when its done


thats exo,pyscho n livers in there and so would plenty mate like a taste that is lol


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

iy iy .............


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

fuk me is that lemonking?


indikat said:


> this is what dmt does to ya


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

hows triks Rambo........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> thats exo,pyscho n livers in there and so would plenty mate like a taste that is lol


i bet there is plenty that would want a taste, but im special m8 lol,


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 7, 2013)

stedhed said:


> hows triks Rambo........


shit mate that what they are, having ag left right n center........


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 7, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i bet there is plenty that would want a taste, but im special m8 lol,


keep thinking that lolool


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

hmmmm think I might run into a prob...that filters 5 foot high and I think few of the girls gonna stretch bit more yet.........


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

yer.....had a few shitty days meself lad aint felt to good tbh.....had to leave gym today head was pounding.........


newuserlol said:


> shit mate that what they are, having ag left right n center........


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

theres the psy and exo Rambo took top off exo for a cut....waiting on psy to get bit bigger b4 she gets her top raped too.....hopefully will have 2 mothers of each then......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 7, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> keep thinking that lolool



wtf u doi
ng on herer??? err??

im sure this threads cursed, everyones getting fucked in one way or another


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

yer and mine aint from the missis.....lol


Turbanator said:


> wtf u doi
> ng on herer??? err??
> 
> im sure this threads cursed, everyones getting fucked in one way or another


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 7, 2013)

stedhed said:


> yer and mine aint from the missis.....lol


behave,we all know u love been fucked with a 11" strapon


----------



## stedhed (Oct 7, 2013)

shhhh don't tell every cunt........and its 12 actualy.......


Turbanator said:


> behave,we all know u love been fucked with a 11" strapon


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 7, 2013)

feels like a fist to me lmfao


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

Biz wants DMT after a go on the mushies?

Steady on lad, that's like comparing cannabis to opium!
A few sessions on some decent acid would set you up but don't go jumping in with both feet mate.



Now SR has gone it's back to being rare as rocking horse shit again meaning the price per gram is about to go through the roof.
If it isn't available on BMR then you either need to learn how to source the gear and make it yourself or find somebody else who can.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahhhh think ive realised who r u are now lol. Yeh imwant dmt lol but everyone who ive asked dont know what im on about so im just gonma get more shrooms and double the dose I wanna see shit and hear sounds and stuff the giggles was fun but I want more lmao. Ive never had acid only shrooms there used to be a shop roumd here a few years ago that sold em. We bought some fresh and they had big blue viens in em they were quite trippy just a bit of a mouthful... ibe seen a few vids of folk smokin dmt and it looks fun proper fun like bum fun


----------



## newuserlol (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Biz wants DMT after a go on the mushies?
> 
> Steady on lad, that's like comparing cannabis to opium!
> A few sessions on some decent acid would set you up but don't go jumping in with both feet mate.
> ...


its easily obtained threw other sites.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just been reading how to exteact dmt from sum sort of tree bark jeeeez its a bit complicated think ill stick to pickin mushies and smokin weed thimk dmt would twist my tiny mind and leave me fucked up. Fuck it im a go searching for fly agarics there suppose to be strong aint they?.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its easily obtained threw other sites.



Order me some then hahahaha


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

the owner of Sheep has had his personal details posted all over the web, net bods found him so easy doubt it will take the feds long to catch up with him..... oh and lots of peoples accounts are being hacked and coins stolen.

bmr has closed all registration ''due to upgrades''

buying online is old tho alot older than these sites, i dunno where it will go but i do not see a new SR any time soon.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> its easily obtained threw other sites.


RC vendors Yid? What kind of price does it go for?

You don't have to show me I'm just interested where it can be obtained commercially.

I first came across it in the late 90's before tinternet was in homes, it cost around £600 a gram back then and that's if you knew some other psychonaught over Australia way


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> RC vendors Yid? What kind of price does it go for?
> 
> You don't have to show me I'm just interested where it can be obtained commercially.
> 
> I first came across it in the late 90's before tinternet was in homes, it cost around £600 a gram back then and that's if you knew some other psychonaught over Australia way


what sort of rc? any in mind?

i remember just before the mkat ban saying to a friend we should get some whilst its still legal and barely 2k a key, we didnt of course and the price went up quite some..........


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/10361974/First-British-Silk-Road-suspects-arrested-by-new-National-Crime-Agency.html


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

I bet the lads at the big red key factory are fucking chuffed with the overtime!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> what sort of rc? any in mind?
> 
> i remember just before the mkat ban saying to a friend we should get some whilst its still legal and barely 2k a key, we didnt of course and the price went up quite some..........


I meant is that where DMT can be sourced commercially, lol.

You can still get Kat cheap if you buy direct from the bowl of rice a day boys, they really don't give a shit if you approach a smaller district chem house.
Business is business.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I meant is that where DMT can be sourced commercially, lol.
> 
> You can still get Kat cheap if you buy direct from the bowl of rice a day boys, they really don't give a shit if you approach a smaller district chem house.
> Business is business.



im no scientist mate i have no idea how to make dmt but the raw ingredients, im shore could be sourced.


----------



## indikat (Oct 8, 2013)

I like putting dmt in my joints, always a blast


----------



## indikat (Oct 8, 2013)

biz...u heard of ayahuasca....like 5 hours of dmt but stronger and weirder.....get to meet your higher self an all that malarkey...see yourself being born....remembering life in the womb.....telepathy....wild


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

sounds shite if you ask me. give me a fat line and a pint over seeing myself born any day of the week.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds shite if you ask me. give me a fat line and a pint over seeing myself born any day of the week.


lol out of all the things in the world I'd like to see....me bein born just isn't one of them, ur a sick man indi a sick man lol. I think I'd stick to a pint an a fat line


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

now if you could wangle it so we could have a butchers at Sofia Vergara's lady garden i might be interested.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

No never heard of that indi?? Sounds fun tho dont know whats up with me at the min thinknits cuz I aint growin im proper bored out me tree!!! All this stuff seems a bit hard to get hold of round my way so ill just stick to the mushys lol immgoing pickimg 2morrow hopefully should getba few hundred that will be a good night  ive had a look hoe to make it and far to complicated for me at the min fuck it stick to the shrooms


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well now youve popped on don thats fucked my head a bit thought I had it sussed lmao


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds shite if you ask me. give me a fat line and a pint over seeing myself born any day of the week.


Ha ha ha mad head


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

sussed what man? i'm not doing the whole new username bit. i tried it and it fucked logging in on my phone something to do with cookies i think.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sussed what man? i'm not doing the whole new username bit. i tried it and it fucked logging in on my phone something to do with cookies i think.


i can do ya one on me proxy if ya want and then u just change the password?


uk crime agency NCA, fuk me we do love copying the yanks, everyone get the tinfoil hats ready..................


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol yeh thought u had a new name mate lol obvioulsy got that fucker wrong haha typical me! my old accounts all good just dont wanma useit till I get my laptop back.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Lol yeh thought u had a new name mate lol obvioulsy got that fucker wrong haha typical me! my old accounts all good just dont wanma useit till I get my laptop back.


lol, u aint getting that bak bruv, its been used to commit crime like wen u get cought robbin in a car, they take the car, i hope to god nowt happens thru that lappy,,, fffs

on anothe rnote i may have a line on wer me shit is,, fingers x'd



and aww look even got new shiney coats!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

cheers, i did do one but when i logged in on my bugle it just spannered my old one out. kept giving me the vbulletin bullshit. i shouldn't be doing RIU on the phone anyway. then again i have nowt to worry about tbh. might just change me avatar haha


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers, i did do one but when i logged in on my bugle it just spannered my old one out. kept giving me the vbulletin bullshit. i shouldn't be doing RIU on the phone anyway. then again i have nowt to worry about tbh. might just change me avatar haha


aye your retired now anwyays don, the loss i just took i may as well too, fuk about,, junkie cunts, oh well, shit happens move on and live and learn.,

and bizzle u CUNT, killed me on GTA, wnaker///./


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahhh dont say that man I want it back lol the thieving scumbags. Hope u getthat sorted man thats a shitter mate


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hahahahaha with a pistol lmao only just got the sub machine gun bout fookin time. I keep getting me arse raped online


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol, u aint getting that bak bruv, its been used to commit crime like wen u get cought robbin in a car, they take the car, i hope to god nowt happens thru that lappy,,, fffs
> 
> on anothe rnote i may have a line on wer me shit is,, fingers x'd
> 
> ...


"freeze nca" ahahah fuckin wankers


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 8, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Ahhh dont say that man I want it back lol the thieving scumbags. Hope u getthat sorted man thats a shitter mate


with the messages found on that thing, nah blad it aint happening.

but my mate had something similar happen, took 2 years for him to actually go to court, hed already done time for his grow before hearing anything about it


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> im no scientist mate i have no idea how to make dmt but the raw ingredients, im shore could be sourced.


Lol, lets start again you've misunderstood me mate.

You said DMT was easily available from other sites than SR and BMR, I was asking from what kinds of site, RC vendors? 

I've only ever seen it commercially available from SR and BMR so wouldn't know.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Lol, lets start again you've misunderstood me mate.
> 
> You said DMT was easily available from other sites than SR and BMR, I was asking from what kinds of site, RC vendors?
> 
> I've only ever seen it commercially available from SR and BMR so wouldn't know.


no theres other darnknet drug sites that sell everything, sheep is still online whos to say all that bout his info isnt bullshit? deepbay is about, and theres 2 new ones opening very soon.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

It was wiped about 3 weeks before they took it and I delete everyrhing so shouldnt be much on there? But as u know I dont know much bout comps so they could be doing anything on it fuck knows??? Theyve also got 3 phones which are still on contract what we are still paying for takes the piss man


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 8, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> It was wiped about 3 weeks before they took it and I delete everyrhing so shouldnt be much on there? But as u know I dont know much bout comps so they could be doing anything on it fuck knows??? Theyve also got 3 phones which are still on contract what we are still paying for takes the piss man


next time microwave it before getting into a car chase.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Larry an Barry said:


> next time microwave it before getting into a car chase.


yeh but be a waste of a good microwave

i iwll say yeh i teamviewed and went thru and wiped shit, but its his mobiles, with sms on thats naughy, but all ya can do is wait to signbail and see what ther sayin.


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Larry an Barry said:


> next time microwave it before getting into a car chase.



Haha yeh ill keep that in mind I aint getting behind the wheel till I get me licsence back now fuck that shit its cost me shit loads mate im on me arse not good


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 8, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Haha yeh ill keep that in mind I aint getting behind the wheel till I get me licsence back now fuck that shit its cost me shit loads mate im on me arse not good


well since u were good to me, im chopping in a couple weeks.....

if i make it that far without a knock you will have a shmoooooke
even with the rhino it stiinks nah mean


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol, u aint getting that bak bruv, its been used to commit crime like wen u get cought robbin in a car, they take the car, i hope to god nowt happens thru that lappy,,, fffs
> 
> on anothe rnote i may have a line on wer me shit is,, fingers x'd
> 
> ...




When you go out ram raiding Wooly's windows for My Little Pony's round xmas it's customary to nick some other cunts car to do it in Turb, which silly sod would go out grafting in their own car ffs?



The NCA have only replaced SOCO, it's political re-branding really.
Theresa May's been slipping it in since 2010.

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201011/cmhansrd/cm100726/debtext/100726-0001.htm#10072611000753

It's not like some new crack team of coppers has just popped up on the back of SR.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> When you go out ram raiding Wooly's windows for My Little Pony's round xmas it's customary to nick some other cunts car to do it in IC3, which silly sod would go out grafting in their own car ffs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer but the cops are taken from the private sector not the normal plod, so we will se,, uk fbi man!!! lol hardley we copy everything



and no never ramraided for my little ponys, only for cheese n bacon, div.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> aye your retired now anwyays don, the loss i just took i may as well too, fuk about,, junkie cunts, oh well, shit happens move on and live and learn.,
> 
> and bizzle u CUNT, killed me on GTA, wnaker///./


wtf you get taxed like?!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wtf you get taxed like?!


fuking smackheads next door, left a trail of bud and coco, was looking at 10k or ther abouts, not fucking happy 6 was hanging anfd 18 a week out.... eople are onnit mate, we got 5 days before its dry,obviously has to be hung sumwer


live and learn,

and yeh the lads who's house it was (victim) got a pasting big time, but he is just a dosser who's house gets used, he got fuk all, bud had already scattered by time we gotther, and that was within 2 hrs. plant pots in garden the lot,, ontop much?

got all the equipment out, and clones, they left 1 fucking plant like a tease or what!

so ima get these blue pit clones bak in veg as they have stretched like fuuk so just cit the top of, got emin my flower room atm and at like the size they are its no good, but im 4 weeks out on livers n that, got em on pk now with the topmax and molassis and base nutes, they love this mollassis stuff,

so yeh gotta get the old antique veg box out again,. fuksake,,, all ontop :O


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> fuking smackheads next door, left a trail of bud and coco, was looking at 10k or ther abouts, not fucking happy 6 was hanging anfd 18 a week out.... eople are onnit mate, we got 5 days before its dry,obviously has to be hung sumwer
> 
> 
> live and learn,
> ...


Sorry for you mate, that's shit that.

Getting fucking taxed is worse than the filth taking it, other than the sheet of course.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Sorry for you mate, that's shit that.
> 
> Getting fucking taxed is worse than the filth taking it, other than the sheet of course.


yeh, leats i got all the equipmenet out, 3x 600 ballasts,2x 600 digi ballasts a ruk extractor and a hydrostatic inline, all chains, ducting, tents panels, bulbs, the works, got it all, that would have stung moe, cheeky cunts left 1 plants, out of eveyrone i thought my partner would have fucked me, couldnt have been more worng, pal was trying to stab the lad in neck and hand with abutter knife, had to take it off him, the neck was too much, dont need a murder, yano? still fucked him up, my hands battered,

going to a addressi been told tonight with some lads, it aint ther but its the lad who went thru the house and he knowws wer it is, i feel the trunks gunna be full if he's in


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> going to a addressi been told tonight with some lads, it aint ther but its the lad who went thru the house and he knows wer it is, i feel the trunks gunna be full if he's in


Tonight?

Dude I'd be round there now with a van emptying the fucking thing.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Tonight?
> 
> Dude I'd be round there now with a van emptying the fucking thing.


 the weeds not ther and the dude dont know i know anything, im going to get shown the house in a mo and then go up with sum lads in a bit,

the buds over other side of city parantly, so just recon soon then OP later


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> the weeds not ther and the dude dont know i know anything, im going to get shown the house in a mo and then go up with sum lads in a bit,
> 
> the buds over other side of city parantly, so just recon soon then OP later


I meant emptying his house regardless, fucking clean em out I would lol.


----------



## indikat (Oct 8, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I meant emptying his house regardless, fucking clean em out I would lol.


not a bad idea but as they are junkies they will have sold all their shit for fixes....id wait till his in


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

fuk me why dose everything happen so far away from me lol.......mate id be round there with me chainsaw and everytime he splutterd or gave me answer I didn't want to here id take a fuking theving finger off......


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 8, 2013)

stedhed said:


> fuk me why dose everything happen so far away from me lol.......mate id be round there with me chainsaw and everytime he splutterd or gave me answer I didn't want to here id take a fuking theving finger off......


String him up over the bath, lol.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

lol that wld be the smakheads missis begging me not to shove that cut off finger in her ass....lmaoooo


Bertie Bassett said:


> String him up over the bath, lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> the weeds not ther and the dude dont know i know anything, im going to get shown the house in a mo and then go up with sum lads in a bit,
> 
> the buds over other side of city parantly, so just recon soon then OP later


i just hope it aint got to the point were someones paid money for it.....

what acctually happened?? did they smell it?? were they watching ya?? wot happend??


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

@ biz and whoever else is interested.....a m8 got the big knock and they took all laptops and phones, 3 months later they returned all phones and laptops and says ther was no evidence on them that could be used against him. Which is the biggest load of balls especially the phone because I know what shit was on ther and IMO ther was everything they needed to nail him, maybe the cops over here just arnt intelligent enough to find the shit on his phone...just lettin u know ther still hope that u haven't fucked everything up for everyone on here lol. And this all happened a matter of months ago FACT LOL


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

well it would seem the feds aint just happy with taking the road down, 4 people in uk busted today due to the road, another big vendor done in Washington today.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ biz and whoever else is interested.....a m8 got the big knock and they took all laptops and phones, 3 months later they returned all phones and laptops and says ther was no evidence on them that could be used against him. Which is the biggest load of balls especially the phone because I know what shit was on ther and IMO ther was everything they needed to nail him, maybe the cops over here just arnt intelligent enough to find the shit on his phone...just lettin u know ther still hope that u haven't fucked everything up for everyone on here lol. And this all happened a matter of months ago FACT LOL


fact my ass prolly swapped a bag of fert for the no charge!


just bad luck the OP fucking junkies next door caght a wiff on trim day, bollox, well another lad got a hurting tonight and got to another name and addy so mans going ther. fucking chew, not got any hopes of getting it bak, got maybe 45 oz here and thatsit, and half that is my mans, fucking joke.leas

t i dident loose any equipment and dident loose the clones,
and as for SR 
i just hope ther after big fishys and not the small timers, yano?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> well it would seem the feds aint just happy with taking the road down, 4 people in uk busted today due to the road, another big vendor done in Washington today.


Was reading bit about it today...was that not something to do with sheep or did I say it's still goin??


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Was reading bit about it today...was that not something to do with sheep or did I say it's still goin??


no sheep is still up n running bout is a bad site, people accounts being hacked, owners details all over the web.

this is all SR


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> no sheep is still up n running bout is a bad site, people accounts being hacked, owners details all over the web.
> 
> this is all SR


Aye it all makes for some interesting reading, wether it be true or not...dunno what ye can believe these days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

Sheep are always running in wales I hear...

Right back in the saddle n chin up. Its not end of the world we're still free n growing.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 8, 2013)

evening ball sacks, just took the dog for a walk to the shop and got myself some beers for tonight fuckin need a few after a long day at college, this carpentry shit is hard going, gonna sit now with a beer, bong and a joint.... Bliss


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> evening ball sacks, just took the dog for a walk to the shop and got myself some beers for tonight fuckin need a few after a long day at college, this carpentry shit is hard going, gonna sit now with a beer, bong and a joint.... Bliss


Carpentrys one of the easiest trades I think, that's why I done it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds shite if you ask me. give me a fat line and a pint over seeing myself born any day of the week.


Lm bollocks off, you're a funny fucker Don, & the sheep here arnt always running here, they are hindered by the suspenders !


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 8, 2013)

yeah m8 but i was a chef for 11 years so been a lazy cunt that ate his way thru each shift lol, now being in a workroom actually doing physical labour and building things for 8 hrs a day is fucking murder, and to top it off i got my 1st practical exam 2morro


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah m8 but i was a chef for 11 years so been a lazy cunt that ate his way thru each shift lol, now being in a workroom actually doing physical labour and building things for 8 hrs a day is fucking murder, and to top it off i got my 1st practical exam 2morro


lol, u must be a right lazy cunt...I find it a piece of piss now, 8 hrs is a short day when ur used to doin 12. What do u have to do for a practical?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, u must be a right lazy cunt...I find it a piece of piss now, 8 hrs is a short day when ur used to doin 12. What do u have to do for a practical?


haha i am a lazy fucker m8 i dont deny it but thats cause i smoke too much weed from the minute i wake up till i go back to bed,

im just in my 1st year and its an entry level course cos ive no experience in the trade, my practical exam tomorrow is just building a square frame with 4 different types of joint at each corner, i get 3 hrs to complete it but it takes about an hour to glue it together and allow it to set after all the joints have been made, sounds easy but with no exp and i also was a late applicant so only started 3 weeks ago whereas everyone else started 8 weeks ago, so im just hoping i get at least a pass mark and i'll be happy


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 8, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> haha i am a lazy fucker m8 i dont deny it but thats cause i smoke too much weed from the minute i wake up till i go back to bed,
> 
> im just in my 1st year and its an entry level course cos ive no experience in the trade, my practical exam tomorrow is just building a square frame with 4 different types of joint at each corner, i get 3 hrs to complete it but it takes about an hour to glue it together and allow it to set after all the joints have been made, sounds easy but with no exp and i also was a late applicant so only started 3 weeks ago whereas everyone else started 8 weeks ago, so im just hoping i get at least a pass mark and i'll be happy


They teach u some shit on them courses that you'll probly never do again lol, it's all just to get used to using the tools and shit tho. Aye stick at it m8, ther always seems to be work for carpenters/joiners, not very often I'm outta work


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> @ biz and whoever else is interested.....a m8 got the big knock and they took all laptops and phones, 3 months later they returned all phones and laptops and says ther was no evidence on them that could be used against him. Which is the biggest load of balls especially the phone because I know what shit was on ther and IMO ther was everything they needed to nail him, maybe the cops over here just arnt intelligent enough to find the shit on his phone...just lettin u know ther still hope that u haven't fucked everything up for everyone on here lol. And this all happened a matter of months ago FACT LOL



Cheers man yeh I hope mine goes the same way I know folk who have done far worse and caught red handed and still got fuck all but a bit of cs so I hope all goes well. I know theres a few texts off folk round my way but they need evidence and a msg dont mean much without the proof


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Need to get down the gym man I'm getting fat. Bad a few pints and feel like I've bloated big time. 

My mate got 6oz from a 600w. Don't see wtf is going wrong to be honest.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

getting down the gym easly done getting thru the first week that's were most give up cos trust me the achs n pains are unreal until your body gets use to it.....and yer I think 6oz from a 600 is doable......


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I used to go but got an injury and stopped then was hard toget back into it or more I just got lazy. I'm gonna have too though man fuck it.

he got 6oz I've had more from my autos. Of course only thing is his girls stretched but his buds looked alot fatter than mine are so now I'm worried about what I'm getting. Pissed right off man.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

first ever grow i got 13oz from 2 under a 600hps


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

There's a pic of mine. Pick a number and ill randomly pull one out and take a pic lol might aswell have a laugh otherwise ill cry. Fucking joke dont see why it's such a shit yield.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

mate its still early days on them......only last few weeks yll c the diff and were the end waight piles on.......hang in there


ninja1 said:


> There's a pic of mine. Pick a number and ill randomly pull one out and take a pic lol might aswell have a laugh otherwise ill cry. Fucking joke dont see why it's such a shit yield.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> first ever grow i got 13oz from 2 under a 600hps


my 1st grow was 9.5 from a 400(northern lights)


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

suppose it dippends what strain it is.......these Acapulco gold are like double my bc atm.....but the ag is sativa usualy taller rite? the bc is indica


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 8, 2013)

i dont really wanna embarrass myself but fuck it lol, my 1st ever grow (a good few years ago now) was a bag seed i grew under a 125w dual spec CFL, only got 21g dry weight from the 1 plant after 15 weeks of growing, but who cares i put it down as a learning experience, at least now i know HPS and MH is the way to go and also i know a little more about nutes and other contributing factors, such as humidity, medium, air circulation, etc. 

now i aint happy with less than 5oz per plant under my 600w and normally between 4-6 plants at a time


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 8, 2013)

looking for idea's on things to do this weekend with my 6 year old autistic son, wanna have some father son bonding time but not sure where to go or what to do as at 6 he's a little young for my kinda shit like go-karting, paintballing, lasertag, etc anyone got any decent suggestions?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Supposed to be a 6week flowering strain. I know that's maybe where I half went wrong lol trying to save an extra two weeks. Next up is my blue cheese and ill probably do a diary if anyone on here can just take the time to pop in and give abit of advice n make sure it's on track. I reach week 5 Saturday but sorta feel they'll be going abit longer than 6 weeks will have to see.

after the blue cheese don't know what I'm gonna do but wanna do 5 and aim to get 3 from each plant. I have even got it once from an auto. It didnt even grow that big just had lovely bud structure. Whole of the branches looked like buds. Anyway that'll be my next plan. Am really pissed off :/. Only thing I can think of is the reason for my mate getting 6 his stretched to fuck but be bad fatter buds than mine look and still only got 6


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

go somewere like zoo or like them places like a wacky werehouse ect......or swimming me and my boy go there for a bit of 1 to 1 time to do the fatherly bond lolol......he made me laff today he only 4 picked him up from school well me zr car still on the drive he thinks its his now...he sed dad weres me keys for me car....


ScottishWeedman said:


> looking for idea's on things to do this weekend with my 6 year old autistic son, wanna have some father son bonding time but not sure where to go or what to do as at 6 he's a little young for my kinda shit like go-karting, paintballing, lasertag, etc anyone got any decent suggestions?


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the bc tbh....not the best yealder and is only a short to med growing strain in hight.....but its cheese...and cheese sells......


ninja1 said:


> Supposed to be a 6week flowering strain. I know that's maybe where I half went wrong lol trying to save an extra two weeks. Next up is my blue cheese and ill probably do a diary if anyone on here can just take the time to pop in and give abit of advice n make sure it's on track. I reach week 5 Saturday but sorta feel they'll be going abit longer than 6 weeks will have to see.
> 
> after the blue cheese don't know what I'm gonna do but wanna do 5 and aim to get 3 from each plant. I have even got it once from an auto. It didnt even grow that big just had lovely bud structure. Whole of the branches looked like buds. Anyway that'll be my next plan. Am really pissed off :/. Only thing I can think of is the reason for my mate getting 6 his stretched to fuck but be bad fatter buds than mine look and still only got 6


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 8, 2013)

yeah i might take him swimming or ice skating he likes that even got his own hockey skates, takes after his old Da i played a bit of ice hockey in my youth. really wanna take him fishing or camping but aint got all the gear right now and until next month finances are restricted so that will have to wait.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 8, 2013)

yer I rem taking my son on his first fishing trip think I posted pics on here he loved it.......bit 2 young to take him shooting yet lmao


ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah i might take him swimming or ice skating he likes that even got his own hockey skates, takes after his old Da i played a bit of ice hockey in my youth. really wanna take him fishing or camping but aint got all the gear right now and until next month finances are restricted so that will have to wait.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's exactly what I was gonna say can't beat abit of fishing. Remember going night fishing with my old man and we had a right laugh. Even smoked a spliff with him thought he didn't know I smoked lol. He don't but knew I had weed on me and told me to spark one and dont let my mum know and be bad a few hits lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Blue cheese I'm determined to get more. Depending on how my roots look after this finishes I may just hand water the coco. Bit of a pain as got used to the wilma doing it but if it means getting a better yield I will. Just sorta feel the wilma doesn't water the whole pot so don't get alot of roots and more roots more yield as they say. Will see how they look if fuck all then it was a bloody waste for me to buy the wilma.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

ive got 2 blue cheese cuts, havent grown a inch in 8 weeks, bollox,, wtf


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 8, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> There's a pic of mine. Pick a number and ill randomly pull one out and take a pic lol might aswell have a laugh otherwise ill cry. Fucking joke dont see why it's such a shit yield.


jeez another one with teh clip on fans DONT USE THEM, THEY SUKS, AND IF THEY DROP, THATS A COLA GONE

and//

im nat max with 3 in my percy op,, dunno how the fuk i got 8 in ther before... anyone?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gotta have it moving the air around inside though right? Never had one drop yet...you watch tomorrow ill wake up and whole tents fallen down lol. 

Im thinking to do less and veg longer. 5 will have alot more room and can get them big enough that I know ill hit a decent yield. Sometimes feel 9 in a 1.2 is abit too much like it seems really bushy in there and a struggle for space. At times. Hard to like put pots anywhere and not have them covering another plant.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 8, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Supposed to be a 6week flowering strain. I know that's maybe where I half went wrong lol trying to save an extra two weeks. Next up is my blue cheese and ill probably do a diary if anyone on here can just take the time to pop in and give abit of advice n make sure it's on track. I reach week 5 Saturday but sorta feel they'll be going abit longer than 6 weeks will have to see.
> 
> after the blue cheese don't know what I'm gonna do but wanna do 5 and aim to get 3 from each plant. I have even got it once from an auto. It didnt even grow that big just had lovely bud structure. Whole of the branches looked like buds. Anyway that'll be my next plan. Am really pissed off :/. Only thing I can think of is the reason for my mate getting 6 his stretched to fuck but be bad fatter buds than mine look and still only got 6


what strain flowers in 6 weeks.....


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 8, 2013)

whats happening ukers long time no post lol whos still kicking about then?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Green poison fast version lemon. It was that which made me wanna grow the strain. Not found any others of it complete online so guessing me n my mate first to try it.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 8, 2013)

sweettooth,6 or 7 weeker nevertryed to grow it tho


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

changed name, not changed attitude, I've used em for years, never snapped a cola with one yet, wat's yer fukkin problem caller? 



Turbanator said:


> jeez another one with teh clip on fans DONT USE THEM, THEY SUKS, AND IF THEY DROP, THATS A COLA GONE
> 
> and//
> 
> im nat max with 3 in my percy op,, dunno how the fuk i got 8 in ther before... anyone?


EDIT, and a noob giving advise should have put it like this:

"I used those clip on fans and found them sub par, they often fell off and I even broke a cola with one what what".


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 9, 2013)

@ bb guys do you use backcrossing in any of your strains and how do you keep them going e.g for psycho killer do you have the the same psycho clone and same jtr clone going now?? How does it work.....its got to be more complex then crossing to strains and just realeasing f1


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 9, 2013)

.......Morning.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 9, 2013)

morning all


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

I am backcrossing the dog, the original clone stays the same and in subsequent generations I have just backcrossed the best male to the original female. 

And yes, F1's can be as simple as that, F1's give out greally good vigorous plants and I think that's probably why a lot of breeders release their F1's. We have a few F1's but most are F2's, F3's, backcrossed. If you have good parents then why not?
You will find most seeds of vegetables that you buy will be F1's


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Oct 9, 2013)

So i remember not too long ago arguing with a few ppl on this site about SR and the myth that is complete anonymous web surfing.......anyone got anything to say? Do people really believe he gave his real name on stack overflow 3 years ago? Maybe he did, but if he did do you really think it would take the NSA and FBI 3 years to work it out? Get real....the more i read the more it seems like they managed to attack the SR server and use a code which de-anonymised the server location, and from there they copied the server and the rest is history. IF.....and its a big IF...this guy is really the DPR then he is a fucking idiot, theres talk of 80mil in bitcoins...give me 5% of that and im gone to cyprus or some other non extradition country. Anyways just here to stir shit up, please come again...

I do however acknowledge that piggy backing someones wireless is in theory anonymous, but if its your next door neighbours its not gonna take long for them to work it out is it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> So i remember not too long ago arguing with a few ppl on this site about SR and the myth that is complete anonymous web surfing.......anyone got anything to say? Do people really believe he gave his real name on stack overflow 3 years ago? Maybe he did, but if he did do you really think it would take the NSA and FBI 3 years to work it out? Get real....the more i read the more it seems like they managed to attack the SR server and use a code which de-anonymised the server location, and from there they copied the server and the rest is history. IF.....and its a big IF...this guy is really the DPR then he is a fucking idiot, theres talk of 80mil in bitcoins...give me 5% of that and im gone to cyprus or some other non extradition country. Anyways just here to stir shit up, please come again...
> 
> I do however acknowledge that piggy backing someones wireless is in theory anonymous, but if its your next door neighbours its not gonna take long for them to work it out is it?


Cool story bro


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 9, 2013)

DST said:


> I am backcrossing the dog, the original clone stays the same and in subsequent generations I have just backcrossed the best male to the original female.
> 
> And yes, F1's can be as simple as that, F1's give out greally good vigorous plants and I think that's probably why a lot of breeders release their F1's. We have a few F1's but most are F2's, F3's, backcrossed. If you have good parents then why not?
> You will find most seeds of vegetables that you buy will be F1's


why are you back crossing? to make the mother the more dominant in the bc1's?

i would like to make a small private cross and was wondering why back crossing is benifical...as opposed to making the cross then growing out the kids and inbreeding them,,for a plant with the desired traits??


----------



## indikat (Oct 9, 2013)

ldnsharkkid said:


> So i remember not too long ago arguing with a few ppl on this site about SR and the myth that is complete anonymous web surfing.......anyone got anything to say? Do people really believe he gave his real name on stack overflow 3 years ago? Maybe he did, but if he did do you really think it would take the NSA and FBI 3 years to work it out? Get real....the more i read the more it seems like they managed to attack the SR server and use a code which de-anonymised the server location, and from there they copied the server and the rest is history. IF.....and its a big IF...this guy is really the DPR then he is a fucking idiot, theres talk of 80mil in bitcoins...give me 5% of that and im gone to cyprus or some other non extradition country. Anyways just here to stir shit up, please come again...
> 
> I do however acknowledge that piggy backing someones wireless is in theory anonymous, but if its your next door neighbours its not gonna take long for them to work it out is it?


yawn.........


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't got a fan in my room now at all and my girls are fine be posting in a bit.....


ninja1 said:


> Gotta have it moving the air around inside though right? Never had one drop yet...you watch tomorrow ill wake up and whole tents fallen down lol.
> 
> Im thinking to do less and veg longer. 5 will have alot more room and can get them big enough that I know ill hit a decent yield. Sometimes feel 9 in a 1.2 is abit too much like it seems really bushy in there and a struggle for space. At times. Hard to like put pots anywhere and not have them covering another plant.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah get em up. What you growing? Proper need to pull my finger out and get my veg box sorted.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

........................bc........................ag...........now that's a plant.......exo.........................psyco gonna rag the top of her later.................


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

Acapulco gold blue cheese exo and psyco.....all a form of a tomato don't forget lol......


ninja1 said:


> Yeah get em up. What you growing? Proper need to pull my finger out and get my veg box sorted.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

done nothing on them really aint following no chart aint ph,ing ect just reading the plants and thay am done wen they done......


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck me they look huge how old are they pal? Maybe I put mine into flower and they was too small to get the yields I want lol


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

the bc is bout 3 foot ag bigger....they went 8 weeks from seed but u don't really count first 2 weeks so say bout 6 weeks veg then flipd on the 25 of sep so nearly 2 weeks wen changed....don't forget they under 1200w


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

dunno what im gonna pull hopefully 20+


----------



## Turkilton (Oct 9, 2013)

afternoon Gents, quick question how the fuck are you lads getting clones here in UK ?!


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah gotta get that with 1200w I would of thought plus they look good, nice and big. How many you got under those lights?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2013)

the fairy delivers them


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

ten.............


ninja1 said:


> Yeah gotta get that with 1200w I would of thought plus they look good, nice and big. How many you got under those lights?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Making me think even more so to do less plants you saying that lol. After the blue cheese it's 5 plants for me fuck it.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

I am backcrossing to bring subsequent filials in line with the original mother, is that not why all people backcross?



Lemon king said:


> why are you back crossing? to make the mother the more dominant in the bc1's?
> 
> i would like to make a small private cross and was wondering why back crossing is benifical...as opposed to making the cross then growing out the kids and inbreeding them,,for a plant with the desired traits??


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 9, 2013)

Afternoon lads,


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

I think with traning u can pull the same off 10 with 5.....blue cheese aint a big yielder


ninja1 said:


> Making me think even more so to do less plants you saying that lol. After the blue cheese it's 5 plants for me fuck it.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 9, 2013)

fuking hell, nija u need to get a grip, ur posting so much bullshit in here and then asking same in forums, fuk off tyo the noob section ur doing my nut


and DST-less of the noob u cunt! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 9, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> fuking hell, nija u need to get a grip, ur posting so much bullshit in here and then asking same in forums, fuk off tyo the noob section ur doing my nut
> 
> 
> and DST-less of the noob u cunt! lol


Listen to the noob himself lol, not to bad havin the noobs around, at least we got rid of some of the oldies...,that ic3 was a rite bellend


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Listen to the noob himself lol, not to bad havin the noobs around, at least we got rid of some of the oldies...,that ic3 was a rite bellend


aye i agree ic3 was a total cunt..

just that nigga1 dude is just posting stupid dumb questiosn rather than just getting on with it

meanwhile mastergrow has been cough on camera.


----------



## indikat (Oct 9, 2013)

^^^^^^big shit that


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 9, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> aye i agree ic3 was a total cunt..
> 
> just that nigga1 dude is just posting stupid dumb questiosn rather than just getting on with it
> 
> meanwhile mastergrow has been cough on camera.


lol, ud be lucky if that's all I put down ur chimney lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 9, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, ud be lucky if that's all I put down ur chimney lol


 yeh prolly a bag of fert knowing u like!

email mg u twat

seems i may have found a little spot to easily fit 10 in, see how shit goes, this time its with protection,,, by my reckoning got 2 days before the shits dry and out, then its just gone...


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 9, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh prolly a bag of fert knowing u like!
> 
> email mg u twat
> 
> seems i may have found a little spot to easily fit 10 in, see how shit goes, this time its with protection,,, by my reckoning got 2 days before the shits dry and out, then its just gone...


Sounds good m8, if it works out for ye anyway, hard to trust folk but supposes ye gotta take the risk. Replied back m8


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 9, 2013)

just got myself some ripen, herd good things about it in here, but does anyone have any opinions on when to start and stop using it? ive got about 3-4 weeks till harvest at the most.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2013)

evening all, just had some good news, equipment I needed to get set up should be with me in the next week at some point, cant fucking wait!

Thank you very very muchfor helping me out @you know who you are


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> fuking hell, nija u need to get a grip, ur posting so much bullshit in here and then asking same in forums, fuk off tyo the noob section ur doing my nut
> 
> 
> and DST-less of the noob u cunt! lol


yeah I'm asking about sortin out the yields and I am getting on with it I'm growing while tryna sort it. Please don't become a keyboard warrior that really gets on my tits. If I bother you that much pm me a number n well meet up.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

yer man got me a bottle of rambos magic as I call it too lol only gonna use mine in the last 2 weeks I think that's all he gives them last 2 weeks cant remember.......but im gonna be using boost and pk then yer last 2 weeks ripen with a bit of molasses we will see......


ScottishWeedman said:


> just got myself some ripen, herd good things about it in here, but does anyone have any opinions on when to start and stop using it? ive got about 3-4 weeks till harvest at the most.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

FUKIN BOUT TIME........WHAT A BEAUTA..........


Saerimmner said:


> evening all, just had some good news, equipment I needed to get set up should be with me in the next week at some point, cant fucking wait!
> 
> Thank you very very muchfor helping me out @you know who you are


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2013)

stedhed said:


> FUKIN BOUT TIME........WHAT A BEAUTA..........


Indeed, karma shall come back tenfold for he who helped me out I can guarantee that


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

be looking fwd to seing your stuff sae.......nice 1 lad


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 9, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> yeah I'm asking about sortin out the yields and I am getting on with it I'm growing while tryna sort it. Please don't become a keyboard warrior that really gets on my tits. If I bother you that much pm me a number n well meet up.


look mate yer a dikhead, reeally? just fucking grow, ur asking shit here, then making a thread wen sum1 dont answer u fast enough, shit ur like a benfit form, same question in about 5000 diffrent ways of asking it, i have no reason to meat up with u OR give u my number? fucking plum, is that your plan? start shit then try and get established growers numbers?

heres a idea GO FUKYOURSELF AND LET YOUR PLANTS DIE, ALL 1/4 OUNCE PER LMAO,, pathetic fail

now fukoff and watch youtube,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2013)

this is a new level of CAPS ic3. the full size 7 font


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is a new level of CAPS ic3. the full size 7 font


thats how i roll!


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

this is how I roll.......lmao....


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

just messing lol.............


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 9, 2013)

deffo same shit different day lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 9, 2013)

stedhed said:


> this is how I roll.......lmao....View attachment 2851562


looks like a tampon m8 lol, still blazing them up then lol, that wee joint at night has turned into a bit more now then, ur rolling another before u even sparked that one lol


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

lmao noooo got that pic of the net.....fuk me if I had a smoke that big I wldnt wake up for a week but yer have a few puffs ere n there


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 9, 2013)

stedhed said:


> lmao noooo got that pic of the net.....fuk me if I had a smoke that big I wldnt wake up for a week but yer have a few puffs ere n there


Lol I thot ud turned into a greedy cunt


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

lmao well I am in a way....trying to increase my yields lolol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 9, 2013)

the ona i ordered on ebay yesterday arrived 2day, and now my room smells lovely like apple crumble, even the wife keeps commenting how nice it is, makes a pleasant change from the faint whiff of weed that cud be smelt b4, my biobizz also came today with ripen due 2morro, thats should be me all stocked up for the nxt 2 grows now apart from more soil but dont need tht for another 4 weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2013)

Saw this n thought you lot might like it lol


----------



## stedhed (Oct 9, 2013)

yer I got that one to mate smells nice.........for the price of these open one up and throw it in your ducting I change mine every month for the sake of 3 sqid mate they work wonders.........car air freshner....


ScottishWeedman said:


> the ona i ordered on ebay yesterday arrived 2day, and now my room smells lovely like apple crumble, even the wife keeps commenting how nice it is, makes a pleasant change from the faint whiff of weed that cud be smelt b4, my biobizz also came today with ripen due 2morro, thats should be me all stocked up for the nxt 2 grows now apart from more soil but dont need tht for another 4 weeks


----------



## indikat (Oct 10, 2013)

out of dope.....mrs just found a hits worth......ffs how does anyone survive without weed its like food and oxygen, take it for granted until it starts getting low then its panic stations, thank fuk I got amnesia haze drying it is so dence the buds are rounded.....buyer brought round some of the local for me to try...exodus rip off ghs.....blueberry slh......poorly grown shit but the name seems more important than the quality to shot dealers ignorant cunts....chopping the psycho soon.....had to emergency mineral feed two exos......freak plant im gonna see how much nutes she can take and my obs is that she easily runs Ca K and S defs easily and my organics arnt tuned to her yet but the psycho and livers love the live organics.....exo is a good teacher


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

i hope we all know who this is, yday morning received a knock with the big red key well more than just the one, fuck nos what my door was made off but it didnt go first knock, cunts woke up the whole block of mainly old people, door is proper fucked.

4 large plants 4wks into flower, 18 clones, few oz of dry smoke, scales, bit of white (not a lot tho) all gone, lappy and phone seized too both of which i can assure where clean, no messages on phone or email i even delete my call log on a reg, nothing was left signed in, all my email etc are password protected but fuck nos what they can do if they wana look hard enough?

basically am fucked aint just the grow, i will also lose the flat dont think its in the tenency to have a grow op.......

i dont know where its come from but i have my suspicions, am in a net cafe at the mo and no lappy or phone i aint gonna be on much till i can sort a new comp and phone out.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i hope we all know who this is, yday morning received a knock with the big red key well more than just the one, fuck nos what my door was made off but it didnt go first knock, cunts woke up the whole block of mainly old people, door is proper fucked.
> 
> 4 large plants 4wks into flower, 18 clones, few oz of dry smoke, scales, bit of white (not a lot tho) all gone, lappy and phone seized too both of which i can assure where clean, no messages on phone or email i even delete my call log on a reg, nothing was left signed in, all my email etc are password protected but fuck nos what they can do if they wana look hard enough?
> 
> ...


fuck that aint good, sorry to hear that mate, any ideas on how they found ya?


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i dont know where its come from but i have my suspicions


................?


----------



## indikat (Oct 10, 2013)

indikat said:


> out of dope.....mrs just found a hits worth......ffs how does anyone survive without weed its like food and oxygen, take it for granted until it starts getting low then its panic stations, thank fuk I got amnesia haze drying it is so dence the buds are rounded.....buyer brought round some of the local for me to try...exodus rip off ghs.....blueberry slh......poorly grown shit but the name seems more important than the quality to shot dealers ignorant cunts....chopping the psycho soon.....had to emergency mineral feed two exos......freak plant im gonna see how much nutes she can take and my obs is that she easily runs Ca K and S defs easily and my organics arnt tuned to her yet but the psycho and livers love the live organics.....exo is a good teacher


oh fukin ell man.....lucky you ent.....would you be advising anyone to chop...?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

no i wouldnt advise anyone to chop or get there tin foil hats out, my fone and comp where clean.

i aint gonna go into my suspicions on a public forum.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i aint gonna go into my suspicions on a public forum.


Best start bumping your post count up then so we can PM you an email addy, lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Best start bumping your post count up then so we can PM you an email addy, lol.


thats the plan...............


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

net cafe is fucking ages away tho, will try get down here as often as poss


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> net cafe is fucking ages away tho, will try get down here as often as poss



Just smash a load of full stop posts in now while there's no cunt about, then delete em.

lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> net cafe is fucking ages away tho, will try get down here as often as poss


Sorry to hear that m8, ffs gutted for ye pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

are you still in the flat? there might be something needs intercepting arriving on friday.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Sorry to hear that m8, ffs gutted for ye pal


cheers mate, shit happens i had a good run, i have no previous shouldn't be more than a slap on the wrist, as much concerned bout being evicted cause i know the council will be informed by someone.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> are you still in the flat? there might be something needs intercepting arriving on friday.


yeah got the door bodged up, im still at the flat for how long i dont know but deffo tomorrow, i will get to 50posts, sort out emails and get it sent back.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

watch yersen rambo son...protect yer neck!
[youtube]8PIJs8vm4Jk[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Just smash a load of full stop posts in now while there's no cunt about, then delete em.
> 
> lol.


rep = points, points = prizes.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> cheers mate, shit happens i had a good run, i have no previous shouldn't be more than a slap on the wrist, as much concerned bout being evicted cause i know the council will be informed by someone.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah got the door bodged up, im still at the flat for how long i dont know but deffo tomorrow, i will get to 50posts, sort out emails and get it sent back.


That goina be the end for ye m8 or u be back at it? Get urself set up somewhere else again, hard to do without it when ur used to it.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

fucking hell Rambo m8 thats complete shite, hope everything gets sorted and u get a slap on wrist at most, when u are able to pm send me a quick msg m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah got the door bodged up, im still at the flat for how long i dont know but deffo tomorrow, i will get to 50posts, sort out emails and get it sent back.


so did you get and delete the msg m8? am on making getaway plans here.


----------



## indikat (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so did you get and delete the msg m8? am on making getaway plans here.


feelin for ya mate............. mrs sends her best Rambo thinkin of ya......lots to do but need a j


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so did you get and delete the msg m8? am on making getaway plans here.


all this happend yday morning, i dont no bout any message??? i just see your post about something on friday, the phone was clean when it was taken but that was at fuck knows o clock yday, since then its been in there hands.

if you sent me a txt after yday morning i highly advise ditching that phone and sim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

nah this was yesterday afternoon. no point ditching it it's registered to me. i'll be cleaning shop and waiting for the knock. don't send owt back!


----------



## indikat (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> all this happend yday morning, i dont no bout any message??? i just see your post about something on friday, the phone was clean when it was taken but that was at fuck knows o clock yday, since then its been in there hands.
> 
> if you sent me a txt after yday morning i highly advise ditching that phone and sim.


tidy mate good security


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah this was yesterday afternoon. no point ditching it it's registered to me. i'll be cleaning shop and waiting for the knock. don't send owt back!


did the message say anything dodgy??? 

i clear all txt,calls each night so there wouldnt have been any other trace of you in that phone other than a contact which i have you down as your username Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

caps will arrive friday special del. nowt will come likely but i'm getting everything out barring the setup


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> caps will arrive friday special del. nowt will come likely but i'm getting everything out barring the setup


better to be safe than sorry i spose but honest mate, ''caps will arrive friday'' whos to say they are not hubcaps and how many feds even know about weed caps? they are relitivly new, i highly doubt you will have any trouble Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

aye your probably right. and if your going to be there to collect then it should be sound. i've ordered a new sim n number anyway. got the josey's out and the odds n sods of weed. seedlings will be gone tonight. i'll leave it a week or so n see if i get a pull.

fucking gutted for you man. if it weren't for bad luck you'd have fuck all.

enjoy the caps lol. should take the edge off for a bit


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

Along with everyone else can ya let me know when ya got PM ability PLS RAMBO?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

Even when ye can PM I wouldn't say too much on here thru pm any more anyway

maybe that's just me bein para, but that's a good thing IMO as long as u don't get over paranoid lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

Just had a cop van pull up outside my house then turned around at the end of street and parked outside again they stared into my house for a cpl mins then left, now im shittin myself after all thts gone on in here last cpl weeks, dont know whether to pull everything i got and cut losses or chance it and hope for the best, 

Turbs give me pm when u online need to ask u a Q m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Just had a cop van pull up outside my house then turned around at the end of street and parked outside again they stared into my house for a cpl mins then left, now im shittin myself after all thts gone on in here last cpl weeks, dont know whether to pull everything i got and cut losses or chance it and hope for the best,
> 
> Turbs give me pm when u online need to ask u a Q m8


yeah I do find it a bit strange that 3 members in here have either been caught or ripped off in less than a week, probably just coincidence but who knows in this day n age.

Out of interest have ya got much on the go atm? if not it might be worth chopping them and either putting herbs/veggies in their place or just cleaning absolutely everything out the house just in case.

Also are you or ya next door neighbours well known to the police? might have been looking for one of ya neighbours or summat


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah I do find it a bit strange that 3 members in here have either been caught or ripped off in less than a week, probably just coincidence but who knows in this day n age.
> 
> Out of interest have ya got much on the go atm? if not it might be worth chopping them and either putting herbs/veggies in their place or just cleaning absolutely everything out the house just in case.
> 
> Also are you or ya next door neighbours well known to the police? might have been looking for one of ya neighbours or summat


i aint had any bother with the law in years and never for growing m8 dont knw bout my neighbours tho they just moved in a few weeks ago, 
i got a fair bit on the go just now so dont wanna lose it all but also dont wanna get fucked either got my kids to think about, 
i do think this thread is getting a bit hot just now though too much happening for just coincidence, maybe a break from here might be in order


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah I do find it a bit strange that 3 members in here have either been caught or ripped off in less than a week, probably just coincidence but who knows in this day n age.
> 
> Out of interest have ya got much on the go atm? if not it might be worth chopping them and either putting herbs/veggies in their place or just cleaning absolutely everything out the house just in case.
> 
> Also are you or ya next door neighbours well known to the police? might have been looking for one of ya neighbours or summat


has to be coincidence sae, one guy it was his own stupidity, another was fuckall to do with the police and the latest was fuck knows what but I'm sure it's definitely got a few folk thinkin. Can't be too sure of this site now tho I reckon, not with everything that's went on, some amount of busts this last year say, you'd think some of the fuckin tech heads on here would make us our own site, invite only lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

well the ex took pity on me and lent me her lappy for the foreseeable, i wouldnt get para lads i will explain more when i can but mine i do not think had anything to do with the road or bizzle and both my phone and lappy where clean, shit happens its the risk you take if your doing what ya doing, i think thats me retired tho lol

lost over a k in just equipment........


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i aint had any bother with the law in years and never for growing m8 dont knw bout my neighbours tho they just moved in a few weeks ago,
> i got a fair bit on the go just now so dont wanna lose it all but also dont wanna get fucked either got my kids to think about,
> i do think this thread is getting a bit hot just now though too much happening for just coincidence, maybe a break from here might be in order


hmm hopefully nothing to do with ya then fingers crossed

out of interest did you ever have any dealings with SR or bizzle?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> has to be coincidence sae, one guy it was his own stupidity, another was fuckall to do with the police and the latest was fuck knows what but I'm sure it's definitely got a few folk thinkin. Can't be too sure of this site now tho I reckon, not with everything that's went on, some amount of busts this last year say, you'd think some of the fuckin tech heads on here would make us our own site, invite only lol


Yeah I know what you mean mate, ive got a few guesses of my own but like rambo dont wanna chuck em up on here


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> well the ex took pity on me and lent me her lappy for the foreseeable, i wouldnt get para lads i will explain more when i can but mine i do not think had anything to do with the road or bizzle and both my phone and lappy where clean, shit happens its the risk you take if your doing what ya doing, i think thats me retired tho lol
> 
> lost over a k in just equipment........


Did they take everything m8? When my m8s got done they left us an xtreme prop, a few desk fans, an inline fan, a filter, loads of net pots lol, didn't do much of a job lol. Retired??????? You'll be at it again m8. Folk shoul be able to grow with very little risk if they would use ther head a bit more I reckon, most the time it ends up bein ther own fault in a way (someone they shouldn't have told etc). I reckon if I cut my m8 out of the grow I could grow on my own with little to no risk, I've a good wat of gettin rid of it that I don't think should ever come back on me...that's the plan for next year, move and do it all on my own


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

At the min tho I'm fuckin stuck here with no weed and no cunt seems to have any, every fucker seems to be waitin on the same batch comin in ffs. Spoke to a guy today tho about 50 mile from me and I'm goin hassle him tomoro to see what he can get


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Did they take everything m8? When my m8s got done they left us an xtreme prop, a few desk fans, an inline fan, a filter, loads of net pots lol, didn't do much of a job lol. Retired??????? You'll be at it again m8. Folk shoul be able to grow with very little risk if they would use ther head a bit more I reckon, most the time it ends up bein ther own fault in a way (someone they shouldn't have told etc). I reckon if I cut my m8 out of the grow I could grow on my own with little to no risk, I've a good wat of gettin rid of it that I don't think should ever come back on me...that's the plan for next year, move and do it all on my own


few wks back i had cleared the place of all previous activities so there wasnt any old pots etc, they took the lot and there was also a complete 2.4mtr tent with all the trimmings that wasnt set up.

ive always thought of it as shitting on your own doorstep growing at home that is, im glad there was no kids here the cunts came in expecting to find a fucking meth lab or sumthing wasnt the greatest of wakeups i tell ya.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> few wks back i had cleared the place of all previous activities so there wasnt any old pots etc, they took the lot and there was also a complete 2.4mtr tent with all the trimmings that wasnt set up.
> 
> ive always thought of it as shitting on your own doorstep growing at home that is, im glad there was no kids here the cunts came in expecting to find a fucking meth lab or sumthing wasnt the greatest of wakeups i tell ya.


Did they give you any clues about their visit when they were with ya or when you were down the nick?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

When they done a m8s they said when they walked in exactly what they wer looking for which wasn't even a grow or weed, after searching they found 1 big huge plant in full bloom 8 others and about ten clones, said it was the best setup they ever came across but IMO it was a fuckin botched job lol

i know what ye mean m8 about shittin on ur own doorstep but it some ways I think it's the safer option, if doin it somewhere else there's always some other cunt knows about it unless ur willin to pay the rent on two gafs obviously not under ur own name tho


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did they give you any clues about their visit when they were with ya or when you were down the nick?


its a public forum mate, but we will talk let me get to 50 get some new emails sorted etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

Good the kids wernt ther too m8, I've been in the middle of that shit a couple times years ago, not nice I know, was 15 one of the times and made strip for a search for the cunts a dangle me bits lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Good the kids wernt ther too m8, I've been in the middle of that shit a couple times years ago, not nice I know, was 15 one of the times and made strip for a search for the cunts a dangle me bits lol


kids never been here mate just saying, feel bad for those who have experienced the same with kids in the house/flat


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> kids never been here mate just saying, feel bad for those who have experienced the same with kids in the house/flat


Aye not good for the kids, especially if ther young


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> hmm hopefully nothing to do with ya then fingers crossed
> 
> out of interest did you ever have any dealings with SR or bizzle?


SR no Bizzle unfortunately yes but was a good few months ago

actually it was u that put me onto bizzle about that 250 light m8 remember a few months back, luckily ive moved since then but he had sent me cuts to my new addy but that was in july


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> kids never been here mate just saying, feel bad for those who have experienced the same with kids in the house/flat


yeah my g/f went thru it a few times as a kid n its scarred her for life mentally, one of the times it happened as they tapped the front door it flew off the hinges, flew across the room an smashed her in the face n smashed her up against the wall, broken nose, fractured jaw n bruising all over her face/shoulders/upper torso etc n this was when she was 5-6yrs old


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> SR no Bizzle unfortunately yes but was a good few months ago
> 
> actually it was u that put me onto bizzle about that 250 light m8 remember a few months back, luckily ive moved since then but he had sent me cuts to my new addy but that was in july


yeah i remember that but didnt know if he had sent ya anything in the post recently or summat, main thought being was the plod may have found something on his pc/phone thats led them to ya door kinda thing....not saying that is what it is but just a thought that crossed my mind


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

yeah thats also what i was thinkin m8, its not a nice feeling being this para just dont wanna take any chances got my kids here, think im gonna give it a cpl days and see if anything comes of it cos i really dont wanna lose this crop 3 weeks b4 chop, and also got my BB girls tht been vegging for 5 weeks


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear the bad news rambo its a fuckin shitter man!!! My pc was clean and me phone but deleting txts dont do shit cuz they can back trace up to 9 months worth of data maybe more scottish your safe as pc was wiped a month prior to the incident but as for phone calls and txts if they wanna find something they will. I just hope its got nothing to do with me im sure ill find out when im back at the station. But to come blastin through your door they must have hard evidence like photos n shit or sum1 grassed u mate??? Like I said really sorry to hear the news mate I know just how u feel man hope all ends as well as it can. 

On a lighter note went mushy pickin 2day only found 29 lmfo ahhh well im going again on saturday to the proper spot hopefully ill get thousands as ive got no money for green so ill take another free buzz.

Chin up rambo its fuckin hard but ull be sound mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

biz1984 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news rambo its a fuckin shitter man!!! My pc was clean and me phone but deleting txts dont do shit cuz they can back trace up to 9 months worth of data maybe more scottish your safe as pc was wiped a month prior to the incident but as for phone calls and txts if they wanna find something they will. I just hope its got nothing to do with me im sure ill find out when im back at the station. But to come blastin through your door they must have hard evidence like photos n shit or sum1 grassed u mate??? Like I said really sorry to hear the news mate I know just how u feel man hope all ends as well as it can.
> 
> On a lighter note went mushy pickin 2day only found 29 lmfo ahhh well im going again on saturday to the proper spot hopefully ill get thousands as ive got no money for green so ill take another free buzz.
> 
> Chin up rambo its fuckin hard but ull be sound mate


you heard anymore about your shit with the plod yet mate?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> you'd think some of the fuckin tech heads on here would make us our own site, invite only lol


 could do a pirvate chat room, a forum would be overkill for just us guys? but yeh could make a ajax chat room,,, passworded so only us can get in or invite sum1




biz1984 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news rambo its a fuckin shitter man!!! My pc was clean and me phone but deleting txts dont do shit cuz they can back trace up to 9 months worth of data maybe more scottish your safe as pc was wiped a month prior to the incident but as for phone calls and txts if they wanna find something they will. I just hope its got nothing to do with me im sure ill find out when im back at the station. But to come blastin through your door they must have hard evidence like photos n shit or sum1 grassed u mate??? Like I said really sorry to hear the news mate I know just how u feel man hope all ends as well as it can.
> 
> On a lighter note went mushy pickin 2day only found 29 lmfo ahhh well im going again on saturday to the proper spot hopefully ill get thousands as ive got no money for green so ill take another free buzz.
> 
> Chin up rambo its fuckin hard but ull be sound mate




hmmmmm

@rambo
holy muther fucker, wat is going on, hope its not sr mate, i really do, sorrys for ya man...


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

well I dunno what to do.....think im chopping tonite and getting everything out....sommerts on top I think......the plods onto sommert.....


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

at this point turbs prob best if u can set a chat up privet...think we all need to fuk off this site now...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

stedhed said:


> at this point turbs prob best if u can set a chat up privet...think we all need to fuk off this site now...


even if it aint a permanent chat place i think it will do everyone good to get together for a chat about all this shit thats going on just recently, somewhere everyone can chat without worry its being snooped on y'know


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

@rambo
holy muther fucker, wat is going on, hope its not sr mate, i really do, sorrys for ya man...[/QUOTE]

its not sr related that im very confident off but yeah has been quite the week......




stedhed said:


> well I dunno what to do.....think im chopping tonite and getting everything out....sommerts on top I think......the plods onto sommert.....


bizzle got himself nicked, mine i have my suspicions that i will not say on a public forum but i do not think is connected, i would stop using the thread yes but i wouldnt be shutting up shop you have no connection really to myself or bizzle, and i can ashore you there was nuffing about you but a contact in the fone which wasnt even under your real name.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

dunno what to do atm.......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 10, 2013)

normally they would have stated in interview what information they used to obtain the warrent, what did they say rambo?

moving my shit out i think, only week 5 wayyy to early to chop so meh! hope the moving house dont stress em, oh yeh and me bulb went to,, wat a fucking day!

do u think i would see any benefit swapping the 400 for a 600? at week 5-ish


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> normally they would have stated in interview what information they used to obtain the warrent, what did they say rambo?
> 
> moving my shit out i think, only week 5 wayyy to early to chop so meh! hope the moving house dont stress em, oh yeh and me bulb went to,, wat a fucking day!
> 
> do u think i would see any benefit swapping the 400 for a 600? at week 5-ish


#


im not saying shit on a public forum bout it, wait till i can pm and sort new emails and i will explain.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> #
> 
> 
> im not saying shit on a public forum bout it, wait till i can pm and sort new emails and i will explain.


yeh no worries, u need me to set em up for ya or you ok?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh no worries, u need me to set em up for ya or you ok?


nar ill be fine turbs, just gotta get to 50 again then ill get it sorted.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

just spam the thred to 50 lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

hxfhncvxzvzvzv


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

zxxgfhcjhcgjcgj


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

lol still saying 17 pffft


----------



## biz1984 (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> you heard anymore about your shit with the plod yet mate?


No mate nothing will find out end of the month its proper wank matey


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> zxxgfhcjhcgjcgj


cuuumon cunt ur at 17,, lol its a pain, spec with the 20 second wait,

i gues u will be eating a shitload of mcdonalds for the foreseeable then,

just seems funky ther busting people,everyone and taking the computers, for weed busts,, dont get it personally.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> cuuumon cunt ur at 17,, lol its a pain, spec with the 20 second wait,
> 
> i gues u will be eating a shitload of mcdonalds for the foreseeable then,
> 
> just seems funky ther busting people,everyone and taking the computers, for weed busts,, dont get it personally.


i carnt afford mcd's lol dont seem strange to me the net is a way of life now same as mobiles feds obviously know deals are done on both so is logic they take comps n fones.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

think im gonna get some boxes n bags ready gonna be a long nite I rec......think im gonna pull lads fukit


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

on a plus note got me oldman up in the morning to replace the door, fingers crossed the oldies or feds dont say nowt to the council i really dont need to be homeless ontop of everything else.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

stedhed said:


> think im gonna get some boxes n bags ready gonna be a long nite I rec......think im gonna pull lads fukit


your choice sted, your a bigboy u make ya own choices but imo i think its a wrong one you theres been 2 busts neither connected and fuck all to do with you.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

wldnt mind if me stuff was shit but we looking at expensive shit and no way am I letting fuking feds take that lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

mail vice, some people used there nut n added there email in rep........


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

prob not mate......I dunno loads of ways we can all look at it but I rec most ppl on ere are thinking....well biz got done few weeks later Rambo....I dunno think we all shiting them atm and don't kno what to think.....lol.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

stedhed said:


> wldnt mind if me stuff was shit but we looking at expensive shit and no way am I letting fuking feds take that lmao


i really dont think you have any worries sted, but its your choice mate.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

dang didn't think that....


rambo22 said:


> mail vice, some people used there nut n added there email in rep........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

if everyone Reps rambo he will be able to pm before 50 posts, i cud pm at 30 cos i had a high rep, just a suggestion for us that want a pm asap.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

mite have an idea were we can all talk let u kno in a bit


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

gboy n sae mail


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i hope we all know who this is, yday morning received a knock with the big red key well more than just the one, fuck nos what my door was made off but it didnt go first knock, cunts woke up the whole block of mainly old people, door is proper fucked.
> 
> 4 large plants 4wks into flower, 18 clones, few oz of dry smoke, scales, bit of white (not a lot tho) all gone, lappy and phone seized too both of which i can assure where clean, no messages on phone or email i even delete my call log on a reg, nothing was left signed in, all my email etc are password protected but fuck nos what they can do if they wana look hard enough?
> 
> ...


ffs, another soldier down, im still waiting, least u wernt caught with a few more plants, whats the limit again 8 i think.

that door was ARD mate, that the reason it never went in first time, and u got caight with white? ffs thats a shitter mate


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Larry an Barry said:


> ffs, another soldier down, im still waiting, least u wernt caught with a few more plants, whats the limit again 8 i think.
> 
> that door was ARD mate, that the reason it never went in first time, and u got caight with white? ffs thats a shitter mate


think it was just where i had the dead bolts locked too but yep game over, and yep a small amount of white amongst alot more shit.........


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

fuking gutted for u mate....realy am......


rambo22 said:


> think it was just where i had the dead bolts locked too but yep game over, and yep a small amount of white amongst alot more shit.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

stedhed said:


> fuking gutted for u mate....realy am......


mate im gutted, im fucked tbh especially if i lose me flat but you live by the sword you die by it, i knew the risks i was taking and knew one day this would happen, i had a good run sted over 5yr.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

fuking hope not mate u shld be ok with flat.....well future wise if I can help in anyways lad....just let me kno......and keep intouch


rambo22 said:


> mate im gutted, im fucked tbh especially if i lose me flat but you live by the sword you die by it, i knew the risks i was taking and knew one day this would happen, i had a good run sted over 5yr.


----------



## leepy (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 im really sorry to tell you this m8 but they can retrive everything from your phone an laptop m8 i was busted a couple of yrs ago an same crack as you my phone was clear of ALL texts not one on my phone my call logs were all cleard the night b4 my laptop was clear history deleted its self every night @12 even scrubbed its self with a program called window washer and they FOUND EVERYTHING emails from 4 diff accounts i was a member of 4weed forums they found every account i used different user names on all of them my phone they recoverd texts from the last 12month i couldnt fucking beleve it every msg printed out m8 sorry to put a downer on shit m8 but its better you know


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

stedhed said:


> fuking hope not mate u shld be ok with flat.....well future wise if I can help in anyways lad....just let me kno......and keep intouch


i aint going nowhere m8 i dont grow lolol 

unless a location not my own i am retired and even then i need to wait for the outcome of all this before i even think bout that, but never again will i shit on my own doorstep.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

leepy said:


> rambo22 im really sorry to tell you this m8 but they can retrive everything from your phone an laptop m8 i was busted a couple of yrs ago an same crack as you my phone was clear of ALL texts not one on my phone my call logs were all cleard the night b4 my laptop was clear history deleted its self every night @12 even scrubbed its self with a program called window washer and they FOUND EVERYTHING emails from 4 diff accounts i was a member of 4weed forums they found every account i used different user names on all of them my phone they recoverd texts from the last 12month i couldnt fucking beleve it every msg printed out m8 sorry to put a downer on shit m8 but its better you know



lmfao thank mate i may aswel laugh cause im close to tears lolol

if thats the case then many many people would be fucked, including me bigtime.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

oh dear....


leepy said:


> rambo22 im really sorry to tell you this m8 but they can retrive everything from your phone an laptop m8 i was busted a couple of yrs ago an same crack as you my phone was clear of ALL texts not one on my phone my call logs were all cleard the night b4 my laptop was clear history deleted its self every night @12 even scrubbed its self with a program called window washer and they FOUND EVERYTHING emails from 4 diff accounts i was a member of 4weed forums they found every account i used different user names on all of them my phone they recoverd texts from the last 12month i couldnt fucking beleve it every msg printed out m8 sorry to put a downer on shit m8 but its better you know


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 10, 2013)

yeah if that was ur sr laptop, i would be shitting it right now


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

think im gonna take my chances and let this grow finish, just keep ur fingers crossed for me lads lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

Larry an Barry said:


> yeah if that was ur sr laptop, i would be shitting it right now


not really cos sr is thru tor and supposedly tor is anonymous so they shouldnt be able to see what he done on there


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

yer I wld if I had a few weeks left but got 8.....gonna speak to missis in morning getting all my shit out plants n what not.....keep the exo n psy going as mothers under a 300w cfl n that's it......


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lmfao thank mate i may aswel laugh cause im close to tears lolol
> 
> if thats the case then many many people would be fucked, including me bigtime.


I said the other night but I'll say it again cos might make ye feel better, that my m8 got busted with more than u, he had a laptop full of sr history, a phone full of messages but got all phones and laptops back 3 months later cos they said ther was nothing on them so maybe sometime they just don't go thru the hassle

an this wasn't long ago really


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I said the other night but I'll say it again cos might make ye feel better, that my m8 got busted with more than u, he had a laptop full of sr history, a phone full of messages but got all phones and laptops back 3 months later cos they said ther was nothing on them so maybe sometime they just don't go thru the hassle


everything was password protected and it was not related to SR i no that pretty much, im no fucking kingpin i highly doubt they are gonna look too closely at the lappy or phone.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

stedhed said:


> yer I wld if I had a few weeks left but got 8.....gonna speak to missis in morning getting all my shit out plants n what not.....keep the exo n psy going as mothers under a 300w cfl n that's it......


m8 ive got 6 in flower with 3 weeks left and anther 6 vegging that have 15-16 weeks left but i think i'll take the risk, i know the consequences if i get this wrong but i need the money from it got a family to look after


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> everything was password protected and it was not related to SR i no that pretty much, im no fucking kingpin i highly doubt they are gonna look too closely at the lappy or phone.


I agree m8 just saying incase people wer putting doubts in yer head


----------



## stedhed (Oct 10, 2013)

im like agggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh atm biting fist lmaooooo


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

mail vice.............


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

Email rambo mate


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

mail sted...........


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 10, 2013)

replied, fuk me all this thread gunna be is mail this and mail that,
il get the chat sorted tomoz


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> replied, fuk me all this thread gunna be is mail this and mail that,
> il get the chat sorted tomoz


sounds like a plan Turbs, this place is far too hot right now


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> replied, fuk me all this thread gunna be is mail this and mail that,
> il get the chat sorted tomoz


turbs how hard would it be for you to make a password/invite only forum? is that mega work i dont know?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ee3Jh5qRDMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3Jh5qRDMo[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> turbs how hard would it be for you to make a password/invite only forum? is that mega work i dont know?


YOU WOULDNT NEED A FORUM MATE JUST A PRIVATELY HOSTED CHATROOM OR SUMMAT AND ITS A PIECE OF PISS FOR PEOPLE THAT KNOW ABOUT THAT KINDA STUFF

fuck it just realised bout the caps n not re-typing it all out again lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> YOU WOULDNT NEED A FORUM MATE JUST A PRIVATELY HOSTED CHATROOM OR SUMMAT AND ITS A PIECE OF PISS FOR PEOPLE THAT KNOW ABOUT THAT KINDA STUFF
> 
> fuck it just realised bout the caps n not re-typing it all out again lol


i have no idea bout making that sorta shit, i just never stayed signed in, everything was deleted once read and everything password protected thats about as far as my comp knowledge go's.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 10, 2013)

mate even i can set up a private chat room thats a piece of piss and takes 20 mins at most


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i have no idea bout making that sorta shit, i just never stayed signed in, everything was deleted once read and everything password protected thats about as far as my comp knowledge go's.


well my mate is an I.t. bloke n he could probably knock something like that together in less than 20-30mins at an educated guess


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> well my mate is an I.t. bloke n he could probably knock something like that together in less than 20-30mins at an educated guess


already done m8


----------



## indikat (Oct 10, 2013)

Rambo pm me mate when u get this


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> Rambo pm me mate when u get this


i dont have your email mate, people have been putting there email in rep, thats the only way right now, if i had your mail you would have been one of the first i contacted.


----------



## indikat (Oct 11, 2013)

at Rambo cant rep u again or anyone for 24 hrs ffs, pm me when u can ........ I would like to hear you are ok asap, cheers man


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

could someone who has it please pm indi my new addy


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

wasdfhdfsdfghkjfhdgsfs


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

sdfzdxgchvjvggfddxgcgh


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

fdxghjkl;kjhgfdxxfghj


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Pity I give u rep before puttin an email in ther was mentioned, been tryin to rep u again since last night ffs and still can't. Not be long now anyway till u can pm m8


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Pity I give u rep before puttin an email in ther was mentioned, been tryin to rep u again since last night ffs and still can't. Not be long now anyway till u can pm m8


hopefully someone will be on soon who has it and they can pm you it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 11, 2013)

Well that's me pulled! Got mi tin foil hat on lool. Shit that's bad news Rambo, fuck me every 1's gettin the love tap.
mine are leaving the house to dry else where not risking it.

But of course all this is bull shit as I don't even grow


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Aye I'll keep checkin on here, at work but ain't that busy for a change


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well that's me pulled! Got mi tin foil hat on lool. Shit that's bad news Rambo, fuck me every 1's gettin the love tap.
> mine are leaving the house to dry else where not risking it.
> View attachment 2853669
> But of course all this is bull shit as I don't even grow


looking nice mate, and yeah aint been the best of weeks i tell ya that......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

xcv fjhghgfxjxhvmfjc


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

cbbxcbcxbbcxbcxbxcb


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah sounds like it mate. I'm not having the best of times myself, Got the old bill keep calling round about some shit mi birds dad did 20 years ago..... Serious shit at that, so they ain't gonna be going away any time soon! Gonna have to put growing on hold till after Christmas.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah sounds like it mate. I'm not having the best of times myself, Got the old bill keep calling round about some shit mi birds dad did 20 years ago..... Serious shit at that, so they ain't gonna be going away any time soon! Gonna have to put growing on hold till after Christmas.


fucking el mate, not needed hay.

i member living with a bird few years back n feds where constantly coming at all hours looking for someone she knew who had stayed there for a few nights was all, he had obviously done something bad.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

wehfdbvjdsbfmnEAKSFL


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

@rambo do u want me to pm mg and indi ur new addy m8?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> @rambo do u want me to pm mg and indi ur new addy m8?


yes please.............


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yes please.............


done mate


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 11, 2013)

Rep Rambo.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 11, 2013)

Actually this is bullshit, I could PM Turbanator on Wednesday (we had a conversation) with less posts and rep than Rambo?


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 11, 2013)

Am I missing something?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Actually this is bullshit, I could PM Turbanator on Wednesday (we had a conversation) with less posts and rep than Rambo?


mail mate.............


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

right im here wats happnin?
i made that website forum thingy, works, so if anyone wants it lemmi know il send out the links


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

Fucking cunting EU are gonna ban 10 packs of cigarettes by 2016, also for any of you lot that smoke baccy the small 12.5g packs are disappearing as well, oh and menthol fags as well, wish the cunts would just fuck off n stop getting involved in shit


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

saerimmner said:


> fucking cunting eu are gonna ban 10 packs of cigarettes by 2016, also for any of you lot that smoke baccy the small 12.5g packs are disappearing as well, oh and menthol fags as well, wish the cunts would just fuck off n stop getting involved in shit


bollox!.....................


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> bollox!.....................


 yup indeed




The sale of cigarettes in packets of 10 is expected to be banned by 2016 after MEPs voted for tighter restrictions on tobacco use across *Europe*. 

Electronic cigarette substitutes, which are increasingly popular as a less harmful alternative to smoking, will be subjected to the same strict limitations on advertising as ordinary tobacco products under the plan aimed at reducing smoking among women and young people. 

Linda McAvan, the Labour MEP who drafted the legislation, said the new rules would protect &#8220;children from being targeted by tobacco companies&#8221; via the lure of attractive branding, small female-friendly packs and flavoured cigarettes. 

&#8220;Four thousand British children start smoking each week - that&#8217;s a staggering 200,000 new childhood smokers a year,&#8221; she said. 

The new rules must be agreed by ministers and voted on again by the European Parliament before they become law throughout the European Union, but with most governments in favour this is not expected to pose an obstacle. 

[h=2]Related Articles[/h]


 Tobacco giants fear 'sleepwalking&#8217; into curbs 
24 Aug 2013
 British American Tobacco profits rise amid higher prices 
28 Feb 2013
 BAT plans to dominate e-cigarette market 
31 Jul 2013
 EU to outlaw cigarette packet branding by 'the back door' 
19 Dec 2012
 Tobacco companies face tough new curbs 
08 Oct 2013
 
The ban on packets of 10, supported by the Government, would hit two million British smokers because the small packs - targeted by the EU because they are thought to be favoured by the young - account for 38 per cent of cigarettes sold in the UK. 
It came under immediate fire from the smokers&#8217; group Forest, whose campaigns manager, Angela Harbutt, said that buying smaller packets was &#8220;an economic necessity&#8221; for some. &#8220;It is a mean-spirited measure that punishes those on low incomes,&#8221; she said. 
Apart from Britain Italy is the only other EU country that does not already require cigarettes to be sold in packets of 19 or 20. 
The ban will also have an impact on British smokers of hand-rolling tobacco. Many British roll-up smokers buy their leaf tobacco in 12.5 gram packets which will be banned by the EU, with a new minimum sales weight of 20g. 
MEPs also voted to ban menthol cigarettes by 2022, a decision that delayed by five years a European Commission proposal that would have prohibited mint, fruit or sweet flavoured tobacco by the end of 2016. 
The menthol ban will eventually wipe out annual British cigarette sales worth up to £650 million, imposing losses of over £6 billion a year on the tobacco industry, which has warned that the measure will lead to increased smuggling. 
Drago Azinovic, the EU region head of Philip Morris International, warned: &#8220;MEPs have voted to ban an entire segment of the legal market, despite the inevitable increase in illegal trade that this will fuel.&#8221; 
Under the new EU rules, graphic health warnings, including colour photographs of tumours, must cover 65 per cent of tobacco packaging relegating the names of famous brands such as Benson and Hedges, Marlboro or Gauloises to the bottom edge of cigarette packets. 
As well as taking a significant towards plain packaging, the use of words such as &#8220;light&#8221;, &#8220;mild&#8221; and &#8220;low tar&#8221; to describe cigarettes and other tobacco products will be prohibited completely. 
In a setback for public health campaigners, the commission, most national governments, including Britain and the pharmaceutical industry, most MEPs rejected a ban on longer, narrower &#8220;slim&#8221; cigarettes, or for the sale of electronic cigarettes to be restricted by classing them as medicines. 
&#8220;It is bitterly disappointing that MEPs chose to protect the interests of the tobacco lobby today, rather than protect the health of our young people,&#8221; said Keith Taylor, a Green MEP. 
As cigarette smoking has been increasingly stigmatised and prohibited, the sale of e-cigarettes has risen dramatically from £2.5 million in 2011 to £23.9m last year. 
E-cigarettes consist of a battery, a cartridge containing nicotine, a solution of propylene glycol or glycerine mixed with water, and an atomiser to turn the solution into a vapour. 
Their growing popularity led the commission to propose classing them as a medicine alongside nicotine patches and other &#8220;smoking cessation&#8221; products. 
Current plans by Britain&#8217;s Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) to class e-cigarettes as medicinal products could now be overturned by the EU decision. 
A Department of Health spokesman said: &#8220;We are disappointed with the decision to reject the proposal to regulate nicotine-containing products, including e-cigarettes, as medicines,&#8221; said a department of health spokesman. 
&#8220;We believe these products need to be regulated as medicines and will continue to make this point during further negotiations.&#8221;


----------



## redzi (Oct 11, 2013)

Gees...fucking with your smokes over there...that is just wrong. Maybe you Brits should round up the royalty and chop their heads off....if nothing else it might release some tension. I have always wanted to ask this of a Brit but always forget...you have someone like Winston Churchhill but all you have on EVERY single piece of currency or stamp is the picture of Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

redzi said:


> Gees...fucking with your smokes over there...that is just wrong. Maybe you Brits should round up the royalty and chop their heads off....if nothing else it might release some tension. I have always wanted to ask this of a Brit but always forget...you have someone like Winston Churchhill but all you have on EVERY single piece of currency or stamp is the picture of Queen Elizabeth.


Its not royalty doing this its the EU.

Also all currency carries the image of the reigning monarch as it is issued by the Royal mint or some bollocks like that


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

redzi said:


> you have someone like Winston Churchhill but all you have on EVERY single piece of currency or stamp is the picture of Queen Elizabeth.



lol winstonb was just a prime minister,, the queen is,well the queen

dik now fuk of you yank meth head cunt!

anyone wants the new forum link message me via email or watever


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 11, 2013)

Email me the link mate


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Email me the link mate



done,.................


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol winstonb was just a prime minister,, the queen is,well the queen


The Royal Family are German are they not?

it's bad enough that you are all in each others pockets as it is, and there you go getting even more into each others pockets. All it takes is one of you to get "got" (which has already happened), and then there's straight links to everyone. I am guessing you won't be talking about tomatoes on there You are almost better being on a large website that is hosted in Canada than some chat bollox that's been put together in 10 minutes. Of course Turban man will simply call me a cunt or whatever boring tirade he normally throws in my direction, but if you all sat back for a minute and thought about it, you'd stay well clear of each other outside of RIU (it's not like it's RIU that is causing you to get busted).


----------



## indikat (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'll keep checkin on here, at work but ain't that busy for a change


pm me when u can mate, still in the dark


----------



## indikat (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yes please.............


u got mail


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

DST said:


> The Royal Family are German are they not?
> 
> it's bad enough that you are all in each others pockets as it is, and there you go getting even more into each others pockets. All it takes is one of you to get "got" (which has already happened), and then there's straight links to everyone. I am guessing you won't be talking about tomatoes on there You are almost better being on a large website that is hosted in Canada than some chat bollox that's been put together in 10 minutes. Of course Turban man will simply call me a cunt or whatever boring tirade he normally throws in my direction, but if you all sat back for a minute and thought about it, you'd stay well clear of each other outside of RIU (it's not like it's RIU that is causing you to get busted).


not going to call u anything,, and the websites been made totally anonymously on proxy and eveerything plus nobody from outside can see shit or will get the link,
not about the site its about sumwer for us to fuk about and have a chat withut big bro watching,

i dont care eitherway, its ther its ther, use it,if not then fuk it, dontcall me kevin murphy

and this site IS NOT hosted in canada u fool,,, least u got th egerman part correct, makes a change yano!Lol


and not many of us meat up outside,,, shit happens man, we choose this life we live with the consequences, 

hows ur hemrying tackle anwyays doing good? LOL,, fuking with ya


----------



## indikat (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol winstonb was just a prime minister,, the queen is,well the queen
> 
> dik now fuk of you yank meth head cunt!
> 
> anyone wants the new forum link message me via email or watever


yes please o blue one


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

I guess my point was, that it's not hosted in the UK, and there are even more people from India that visit RIU than in the UK. You have a mighty high opinion of yourself if you think Big Brother is watching you (who incidently are claiming today after being interviewed by the bbc, that they are not Big Brother, haha). I mean lets face it Whateverthefukyernameistoday420, nobody that works for the Government would ever be able to understand anything you write anyway, it's like you have your own encryption language at your finger tips!

And yawn yawn yawn, get some new patter ffs, the old Hermy (or hemry as you call it) is just plain old boring, at least make me laugh when yer taking (or trying to extract) the michael. Now toddle off to your Lego chatroom.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol winstonb was just a prime minister,, the queen is,well the queen
> 
> dik now fuk of you yank meth head cunt!
> 
> anyone wants the new forum link message me via email or watever


yeah email me the link m8, u still got my addy from yesterday??


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

indikat said:


> u got mail


you have mail


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

xvcvnb,nm..j


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

sdghfgkhghgddghdfj


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

dgxfgvkhbjggfzdgfchgvj


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

DST said:


> I guess my point was, that it's not hosted in the UK, and there are even more people from India that visit RIU than in the UK. You have a mighty high opinion of yourself if you think Big Brother is watching you (who incidently are claiming today after being interviewed by the bbc, that they are not Big Brother, haha). I mean lets face it Whateverthefukyernameistoday420, nobody that works for the Government would ever be able to understand anything you write anyway, it's like you have your own encryption language at your finger tips!
> 
> And yawn yawn yawn, get some new patter ffs, the old Hermy (or hemry as you call it) is just plain old boring, at least make me laugh when yer taking (or trying to extract) the michael. Now toddle off to your Lego chatroom.


i ahve no interest in arguing with you, its good for you u no longer live in the uk and u can sit on your high horse in da damn growing quite happily without worries or recourse, so yeh its easy for u t be like this and that, but for us guys who cant grow legally, wat we gunna do? belive what u say coz u can say,,it coz u can grow legally without worry?

just remeebr wer your from mate, and it aint wer u are now,



ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah email me the link m8, u still got my addy from yesterday??


no mate i delete eevrything soon as sent, mail me and il send link, same for anyone else,

well the one plant wat was left weighed out this morning at just shy of 5 ounce, not bad for a noob


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i ahve no interest in arguing with you, its good for you u no longer live in the uk and u can sit on your high horse in da damn growing quite happily without worries or recourse, so yeh its easy for u t be like this and that, but for us guys who cant grow legally, wat we gunna do? belive what u say coz u can say,,it coz u can grow legally without worry?
> 
> just remeebr wer your from mate, and it aint wer u are now,
> 
> ...



pm'd ya m8


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 11, 2013)

i can pm and how many posts not much that i know
or at least i think i can, weedman u get that?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

i can PM too


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> pm'd ya m8


Who the fucks been rep'n u so much anyway, looks at poor turns he's got more posts and only one rep bar lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 11, 2013)

i see were this is going..............

[video=youtube;NGrLb6W5YOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/video]


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i see were this is going..............
> 
> [video=youtube;NGrLb6W5YOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/video]


Thats wer you'll be when everyone leaves u here and goes to the new site (invite only)...."all by my seeellllfff" lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

from another thread.....

http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1o6whp/attention_i_just_made_bail_as_a_buyer/


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> from another thread.....
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1o6whp/attention_i_just_made_bail_as_a_buyer/


Interesting but if u never used your own address you'd have no worries


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

You can grow 5 plants outside. Growing weed is not legal indoors in NL...what was it you called me in the post before? oh yes, FOOL. There are 1000's of grow busts each year in NL. We all take risks! Catch ya later, good luck with it all.




Turbanator said:


> i ahve no interest in arguing with you, its good for you u no longer live in the uk and u can sit on your high horse in da damn growing quite happily without worries or recourse, so yeh its easy for u t be like this and that, but for us guys who cant grow legally, wat we gunna do? belive what u say coz u can say,,it coz u can grow legally without worry?
> 
> just remeebr wer your from mate, and it aint wer u are now,
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Interesting but if u never used your own address you'd have no worries


I was never on Sr anyways but know a few of the ppl on here dabbled


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Who the fucks been rep'n u so much anyway, looks at poor turns he's got more posts and only one rep bar lol


 lol thats how i roll, answer to know one and owe nobody noffink! lol



DST said:


> You can grow 5 plants outside. Growing weed is not legal indoors in NL...what was it you called me in the post before? oh yes, FOOL. There are 1000's of grow busts each year in NL. We all take risks! Catch ya later, good luck with it all.


 i wish we would even grow 1 outside mate, id have fucking the waterproof garage lights alla round the bastard, point is u dont live in the ukno more, so wen ur sat here all blarzay like dont worry ect ect ect, u can say that, coz u simply can, would be totally diffrent if it was a case of u living here and a load of the pals in the circle u mix in was getting fucked in one way or another, so get of ya high horse and have a little compassion for the wounded soldiers, coz not all of us are fortunate enough to be able to grow even5 legally


and rambo u CUNT! U not talking to me or what? emailed. no reply, on here no message u orrible bastard

and tat silk road link thingy is from a american seller, the copz worldwide are clearly trying to make a example


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Who the fucks been rep'n u so much anyway, looks at poor turns he's got more posts and only one rep bar lol


lol i know ppl in high places lmao, just a load of 600w clubbers that i know


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> lol i know ppl in high places lmao, just a load of 600w clubbers that i know


atauly im 650 watts so ner ner, or we could say TECHINCALLY im 3.650 watts.. ya get me blad! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> atauly im 650 watts so ner ner, or we could say TECHINCALLY im 3.650 watts.. ya get me blad! lol


on that note any news forthcoming on your recent loss?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> on that note any news forthcoming on your recent loss?


na met fukall,, all the heads who was like il deffo get u it bak or the cash or watever bollox, full of shite! just written it off m8, what else can i do? not a lot and i aint going to get myself nicked over it, too muh to loose in the long run, killer, considering the small plant they left just yeilded shy of 5oz... so KILLER MAN!

just paid for the hosting on the site, be able to get chat working soon as, rimmer ima email u with summert to show ur tech al let eme know what he says


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

i still carnt pm lolol

, turbs i just replied


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Did u get my mail


----------



## stedhed (Oct 11, 2013)

afternoon all


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u get my mail


yeah mate got it


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate got it


Had me thinkin I'd sent it to the wrong email address or something


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate got it


did u get my email rambo? rather rude not replying u monkey!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> did u get my email rambo? rather rude not replying u monkey!


ive replied 3 times now you rude fucker lol i just been as you can imagine abit preoccupied last few days


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> na met fukall,, all the heads who was like il deffo get u it bak or the cash or watever bollox, full of shite! just written it off m8, what else can i do? not a lot and i aint going to get myself nicked over it, too muh to loose in the long run, killer, considering the small plant they left just yeilded shy of 5oz... so KILLER MAN!
> 
> just paid for the hosting on the site, be able to get chat working soon as, rimmer ima email u with summert to show ur tech al let eme know what he says


yeah will do mate, popped over to see him earlier but hes gone out for the night so will see him tomoz


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ive replied 3 times now you rude fucker lol i just been as you can imagine abit preoccupied last few days


fuk me cunt cant count u replied TWICE!
lol

email bakatcha mate

just so u guys no i just paid for the prmium hosting package, free wasent doing it and i want a fucking chatbox
this one to be exact


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

evening cunts how are we all then lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

so anyone up for a bit o banter or have you all lost it tonite, what a fukin carry on I didn't pull but it was close....mayhem etc lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> so anyone up for a bit o banter or have you all lost it tonite, what a fukin carry on I didn't pull but it was close....mayhem etc lolol


im all bantered out, ropes n razor blades for me lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im all bantered out, ropes n razor blades for me lol


nice one for the kids that mate as u were sayin.....its a setback for sure but it aint the end


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> nice one for the kids that mate as u were sayin.....its a setback for sure but it aint the end


yeah im just messing, fuck all i can do about it, aint the end of the world will be at worst some fence/church painting lol even then i will play on my nutty side and prob get out of that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

fuck me its getting hard to keep up wiv whos who with all these bloody new names appearing


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> evening cunts how are we all then lol


fuck me yet another new fucking account, i give up even trying to keep up with you bunch of loonies lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck me its getting hard to keep up wiv whos who with all these bloody new names appearing


im pretty shore i no who it is.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im pretty shore i no who it is.......


I cant even be arsed trying to keep up, just gonna wait for everyone to take their tin hats off, admit their TV isnt bugged and settle on one 1 account each lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im pretty shore i no who it is.......


yeah its the same bad fukin attitude im afraid been stuffin cheese tonite...well not stuffin stuffin...ya no....liking cheese tonite I had smoked cheese from hungary, some good cheddar and 9 week psycho which was me fave.....~


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I cant even be arsed trying to keep up, just gonna wait for everyone to take their tin hats off, admit their TV isnt bugged and settle on one 1 account each lmao


mr I wont grow cos the postie is late with a g.....only kiddin mate


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zedd is off the wagon lol

i been hitting it hard last few days, someone said booze is real good for acute stress i have to agree lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> zedd is off the wagon lol
> 
> i been hitting it hard last few days, someone said booze is real good for acute stress i have to agree lol


u psychic man ...spooky that u no im drinking ....ha ha booze is the drug in this situation but gotta level it out with some v strong smoke which as u no is like coke to me ....wired buzzing etc....jus gotta watch the anger tho ....loool


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u psychic man ...spooky that u no im drinking ....ha ha booze is the drug in this situation but gotta level it out with some v strong smoke which as u no is like coke to me ....wired buzzing etc....jus gotta watch the anger tho ....loool


yeah ive almost hit a few walls but thought i aint gonna win lol i broke me finger last year like a twat punching a small table the finger deffo came out worst lol what u thinking of these strains your smoking then zedd? i think u need to give them a real dry and your usual high standards to really appreciate them.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

so who the fuk is zed then? cant dry weed? hmm, lol,, me clones are doing great, too good infact, duno how im gunna hold em bak, u can only cut the top of so many times yano.. lol,, maybe hold bak on the nutes? i dunno but the physco needs to catch up, dunno how ima get another in for xmas, mybe stuff em at bak of me flower room and swap the 400 and 250 for 2x00 or summert ohhhh i dunno wtf to do,

i thik a dose of gta is in order.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

makes me laugh when u go to ams and they tell u in serious tones ...this hash will give you "couch lock" this is a body stone etc.......not for me ...totally wired and up for throwing shapes on the dancefloor...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah ive almost hit a few walls but thought i aint gonna win lol i broke me finger last year like a twat punching a small table the finger deffo came out worst lol what u thinking of these strains your smoking then zedd? i think u need to give them a real dry and your usual high standards to really appreciate them.


oh for sure but the hood dried scrump is a nice hit


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> so who the fuk is zed then? cant dry weed? hmm, lol,, me clones are doing great, too good infact, duno how im gunna hold em bak, u can only cut the top of so many times yano.. lol,, maybe hold bak on the nutes? i dunno but the physco needs to catch up, dunno how ima get another in for xmas, mybe stuff em at bak of me flower room and swap the 400 and 250 for 2x00 or summert ohhhh i dunno wtf to do,
> 
> i thik a dose of gta is in order.


u got that psycho on 6/18 again mate?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u got that psycho on 6/18 again mate?


no,no,no and it wasent 6-18 i had one timer with2 lights on 18-6 and one timer with other 2 on 18-6,, haha,, still did orite but a strange mass of calyxes and leavs in the middle at botom, ther under a t4 now only 24 watta but shoit them bluepits is going mad, not bad mad but good man, kinda, 

wouldnt be so bad if id written down when i flipped the livers n that, but i have absolutely no clue wer im at so im guestimating week 5-6, ther on pk anyways, just cant belive the crop i lost fucking WOUNDED! 

oh well live a illigal life these are the risks we take right?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> oh for sure but the hood dried scrump is a nice hit


i think your be very impressed with ten wk dried properly pyscho, and also the exo at 9wk for your percy shes good for most at 8 but has that extra strenght at 9, i will be intrested in your take on livers tho even at ten wk, its more about the taste and happy high than it is strength,


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u got that psycho on 6/18 again mate?


Lol, the psycho I have ain't growin much, bein a bit of a runt but the exo and livers is nice size, goin into flower next week


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u got that psycho on 6/18 again mate?


lmfao............. fuck the pyscho turbs still smashed it with the rest then got smashed as i predicted many months ago..........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, the psycho I have ain't growin much, bein a bit of a runt but the exo and livers is nice size, goin into flower next week


you one lucky bomb making foreign wanker lol one of the only people in your country i would think to hold all three, and its cause i love ya lol although i did forget i had asked said person to sort you out and had a go at him lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you one lucky bomb making foreign wanker lol one of the only people in your country i would think to hold all three, and its cause i love ya lol although i did forget i had told said person to sort you out and had a go at him lolol


lmao, let's see if I can hold onto them, can't wait to try the livers tho, I know what u done m8 and thanks again to u and the fairy!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no,no,no and it wasent 6-18 i had one timer with2 lights on 18-6 and one timer with other 2 on 18-6,, haha,, still did orite but a strange mass of calyxes and leavs in the middle at botom, ther under a t4 now only 24 watta but shoit them bluepits is going mad, not bad mad but good man, kinda,
> 
> wouldnt be so bad if id written down when i flipped the livers n that, but i have absolutely no clue wer im at so im guestimating week 5-6, ther on pk anyways, just cant belive the crop i lost fucking WOUNDED!
> 
> oh well live a illigal life these are the risks we take right?


feelin that crop loss mate that was family treats etc hols ffs.....2 fukin labels......strain from the off.....flip date.....pk..tscchhhh


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

yes rambs u was correct just got the worng dude, fucking bastard cunts wanking junkie cunts! the smallest plant wich they left i have just under 5 ounce dry, and that was a runt, never mind the beats, so my 10k loss has been doubled since iw as only banking on 2oz per plant,,

dont guys, im starting to cry.....................again.lol,

na i dont think about it or il blag my own head, live, learn, move on, oh yeh and my 5400 sonT popped yesterday, great stuff....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lmao, let's see if I can hold onto them, can't wait to try the livers tho, I know what u done m8 and thanks again to u and the fairy!


you gotta hold on to them mate, who knows who might need them back one day lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 11, 2013)

Is it safe to come out the shed yet ?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

turbs im not gloating mate im fucking gutted BIG time for you, we both had some heavy shit go on recently.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Is it safe to come out the shed yet ?


fuck off im not that good i carnt guess everyone right, gis a clue lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you gotta hold on to them mate, who knows who might need them back one day lol


Ill be tryin to, I remember tho a guy told me one day that I should not give them away free anymore lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

ok who is in favour of legalisation ......RIGHT NOW


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off im not that good i carnt guess everyone right, gis a clue lol


I've an idea lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill be tryin to, I remember tho a guy told me one day that I should not give them away free anymore lmao


i remember that guy also saying there was a select few who they will remain free to but all the beggars must pay lmao


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off im not that good i carnt guess everyone right, gis a clue lol


I shag sheep , talk funny, & spend most days down the shed !


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ok who is in favour of legalisation ......RIGHT NOW


If it was legal and u could grow and sell it then yes


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> I've an idea lol


Well I was feeling left out MG !


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I shag sheep , talk funny, & spend most days down the shed !


you got smoke? u aint killed anyone have ya? reason for change of username??? lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i remember that guy also saying there was a select few who they will remain free to but all the beggars must pay lmao


Then that's the way it'll be then lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

yeah its stress but when you can grow well decriminalisation will benefit the good growers....sort the wheat from the chaff


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Well I was feeling left out MG !


Im feeling left out now too ffs,...,,maybe tomoro lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah its stress but when you can grow well decriminalisation will benefit the good growers....sort the wheat from the chaff


do you not think legalisation wil bring down price??? i just hope for you guys cat C keep it illegal scare off many, keeping prices high.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah its stress but when you can grow well decriminalisation will benefit the good growers....sort the wheat from the chaff


Well then get it legalised, I reckon I've a head start than most with the few good strains I got ATM the min, bring it on lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im feeling left out now too ffs,...,,maybe tomoro lol


the thread aint being watched, i just now dont want usernames connected if accessed which i doubt, i agree if serious they can access what they wont but it takes time and they aint got that at all.

u still gotta change username tho mg, be part of the groovy gang lmfao


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you got smoke? u aint killed anyone have ya? reason for change of username??? lmao


Lol, not yet m8, had a m8 drop half bag of trim off, just made butter, not had £ or fuck all for last 3 weeks, roll on Dec !should have some new smoke thanks to you, as for name change, I was quite twitchy for a while , then you're bad luck , and well . . . Just thought ide follow the pack m8. Paranoia is a cunt ! . Hope you bounce back good & proper m8 !, that's most sincere .


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> turbs im not gloating mate im fucking gutted BIG time for you, we both had some heavy shit go on recently.


 i know mate, lol was only feking,



Mastergrow said:


> Im feeling left out now too ffs,...,,maybe tomoro lol


fucking soldier!!!! for the cause n that!lmao

i will agree with sambo, like i said im at week 5 or 6.. ( does anyone know wen i flipped coz its doin me head in) this livers STINKS. not reckoning much at yeild tho, not like im used to but id like to say a little but or grade is bette rthna a big bit of shit, but i charge the same no matter what,, the BBC will yeild nice tho.and that fonks,, the cheese and the berrys smell commbined is lovely


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> do you not think legalisation wil bring down price??? i just hope for you guys cat C keep it illegal scare off many, keeping prices high.


legalisation will create market prices based on quality not availability as it is based at present, so when a market has a limited supply but a large number of undecerning inexperienced consumers the quality can be low and the price higher in general......in a legal market shite will be worth less and quality will be setting its own price as buyers become more discerning


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol, not yet m8, had a m8 drop half bag of trim off, just made butter, not had £ or fuck all for last 3 weeks, roll on Dec !should have some new smoke thanks to you, as for name change, I was quite twitchy for a while , then you're bad luck , and well . . . Just thought ide follow the pack m8. Paranoia is a cunt ! . Hope you bounce back good & proper m8 !, that's most sincere .


shit happens and life go's on, theres a zillion more people out there with worse shit going on right now than me although i have lost a shitload lol poor poor me lol you live by the sword u die by it, and i aint or never have been no bigboy so im fine m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Im feeling left out now too ffs,...,,maybe tomoro lol


Or, like me you can not be a paranoid loon like the rest of them and when anyone new joins the thread we will look all intelligent n experienced n shit n everyone else will look like newbies with their piddly50-300posts lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> legalisation will create market prices based on quality not availability as it is based at present, so when a market has a limited supply but a large number of undecerning inexperienced consumers the quality can be low and the price higher in general......in a legal market shite will be worth less and quality will be setting its own price as buyers become more discerning



i just dont see legalisation happening any time soon, maybe class C or decimalised but not legal for 10+ yr imo if that quick in this country.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

^^^^^^ take the example of wine....in shite countries with poor rep the vino is rank headache shite and its all 2,3 or 4 euros per bottle....B....ulgarian etc yet in france where u got good and bad, the bad drive 2cv s and the good got private jets


----------



## stedhed (Oct 11, 2013)

yer think we all a bit parra atm....I took all me stuff what aint using even nuts to me sisters just incase I get a knok....lol if the fukers take my psyco and exo mothers ill throw the cunts at them first....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

i been taking canna capsules all day well 3 lol been told not to send them back but will pay for them when i can, pretty good shit not the strongest, but still have a good hit and its just taking a tab n your stoned, very cool.

gonna double drop them on a empty stomach in the morn lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i been taking canna capsules all day well 3 lol been told not to send them back but will pay for them when i can, pretty good shit not the strongest, but still have a good hit and its just taking a tab n your stoned, very cool.
> 
> gonna double drop them on a empty stomach in the morn lol


Lol, watch u don't whitey!!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

these are clone-only strains try keep hold of them people yes there is many a good seed but the clone-onlys only survived from spread,selling etc u lose em and have no access to get again well thats it gone.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 11, 2013)

yer im thinking of taking my 300w cfl to sisters and keeping them in veg there for few mnths


rambo22 said:


> these are clone-only strains try keep hold of them people yes there is many a good seed but the clone-onlys only survived from spread,selling etc u lose em and have no access to get again well thats it gone.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, watch u don't whitey!!


fuck off cuntface lol only whitey i done in 20yrs of weed alone was about a year ago, i made butter with oz's of sugar leaf then added bout a oz of bud then used that butter all in one cake, cut the cake in 20 pieces ate 3 on the bonce and whiteyd hard lmao


----------



## stedhed (Oct 11, 2013)

fuked off me other clones today as they was all rooted down to 12 now.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off cuntface lol only whitey i done in 20yrs of weed alone was about a year ago, i made butter with oz's of sugar leaf then added bout a oz of bud then used that butter all in one cake, cut the cake in 20 pieces ate 3 on the bonce and whiteyd hard lmao


i ain't whited since I was at school m8 lol, drop two in the morning on an empty stomach and well see lol, maybe even three? I dare ye lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

stedhed said:


> fuked off me other clones today as they was all rooted down to 12 now.....


Ur a paranoid wreck m8, u need to lay off the weed


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

Evening all hows the paranoia treating u lot? every car that goes by im at the window expecting the feds lmao.

still aint pulling my shit though


----------



## stedhed (Oct 11, 2013)

lol aint had no weed for over a week ha ha im no pot head lol...yer im parra as got kids ere and expensive eqip to loose


Mastergrow said:


> Ur a paranoid wreck m8, u need to lay off the weed


----------



## stedhed (Oct 11, 2013)

me 2 mate I didn't go to bed at all last nite was still sitting there a 7 this morning wen missis woke up......


ScottishWeedman said:


> Evening all hows the paranoia treating u lot? every car that goes by im at the window expecting the feds lmao.
> 
> still aint pulling my shit though


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

RIGHT.,,

chatrooms working,sites working, all good to go,, OH and new domain, propper hosting and all paid for!
il email the links now, since ts changed but people who signed up, thats fine u dont need to again,,.

chats fucking mint!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> RIGHT.,,
> 
> chatrooms working,sites working, all good to go,, OH and new domain, propper hosting and all paid for!
> il email the links now, since ts changed but people who signed up, thats fine u dont need to again,,.
> ...


Why does the link not work on my phone?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

stedhed said:


> fuked off me other clones today as they was all rooted down to 12 now.....


chill sted u got nothing in this part from your own stuff, not linked to nuffin man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> i ain't whited since I was at school m8 lol, drop two in the morning on an empty stomach and well see lol, maybe even three? I dare ye lol


I ll do the lot


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Why does the link not work on my phone?


ive JUST sent u a new one mgg the one earliers gone, decided to pay for hosting,, check email

and anyone who trys the chatroom enter username and leave password blank


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ive JUST sent u a new one mgg the one earliers gone, decided to pay for hosting,, check email
> 
> and anyone who trys the chatroom enter username and leave password blank


Thats the one I tried, page is invalid??


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

i got it ok and the chat nice one


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i got it ok and the chat nice one


On phone or laptop??


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> chill sted u got nothing in this part from your own stuff, not linked to nuffin man


Probaly got his tin foil hat covering his ears lol, same as a lot of ppl on here atm lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> On phone or laptop??


bet its the mobile i may need a theme on it for mobiles, il look ino it


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> On phone or laptop??


laptop m8....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 11, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> On phone or laptop??


sent a direct chatroom link, remeebr to leave password blank,


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> laptop m8....


Aye I tried on my phone, right I'm off

get it sorted towel head


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

smoking v good soma amnesia haze 8 week pheno


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

thanks for the ONE plus rep.... its a bit restricting not pm ing


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> smoking v good soma amnesia haze 8 week pheno


i really hope you took a cut? or maybe a reveg? is the smoke super strong?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i really hope you took a cut? or maybe a reveg? is the smoke super strong?


yeah its revggin...and trashed 2 others in veg but thank fuk I liked the look of this one and kept it ....im mashed and couldn't finish me wine ...smashed a glass etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> smoking v good soma amnesia haze 8 week pheno


Every day a different smoke for you lol, how much you reckon you spend on seeds over the course of a year?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 11, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah its revggin...and trashed 2 others in veg but thank fuk I liked the look of this one and kept it ....im mashed and couldn't finish me wine ...smashed a glass etc


thats why i use plastic beakers for my vods lmao


----------



## Castro4747 (Oct 11, 2013)

Apologise to interrupt you gents, but does anyone know what limit of watts is suitable to use in uk before it gets suspicious, I'm talking about electricity bill and heat, inputs is much appreciated..


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

geezo dude, last thing I want is people getting pinched. I have been pinched for growing in the UK myself, one of the big reasons I got the fuk out....although I always tell people it was for a girl. I was trying to impart some advise for a group of people, feel free to ignore it. I know if I was in the UK I wouldn't be jumping into a chat room with other growers who had just been busted or were connected to others who had been (no offense to the peeps who were visited of course). I would be keeping my head down, that's all. So yeh, I am high, but I am not on a horse. Yorkies right, you tend not to read things, just read what you think is written....christ, have I become Yorkie wife v2.x


Turbanator said:


> lol thats how i roll, answer to know one and owe nobody noffink! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zVice (Oct 12, 2013)

The words fish, shoot and barrel come to mind.



DST said:


> I know if I was in the UK I wouldn't be jumping into a chat room with other growers who had just been busted or were connected to others who had been (no offense to the peeps who were visited of course). I would be keeping my head down, that's all.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Every day a different smoke for you lol, how much you reckon you spend on seeds over the course of a year?


from now on my seed budget will be nil, the only 2 seeds I got flowering this run were also the best by far seed genetics ive run ....soma amnesia haze I got lucky with as I wouldn't fancy 13 week strainer 8/9 is good, but the monster plant with quality structure....the best seed plant ive grown is the Blue pit, the yield is gonna be massive on this mainlined for 4 with a few weeks veg......much respect to DST....fine genetics man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

Castro4747 said:


> Apologise to interrupt you gents, but does anyone know what limit of watts is suitable to use in uk before it gets suspicious, I'm talking about electricity bill and heat, inputs is much appreciated..


depends what sort of property your in.....for most percy grow is under radar


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 12, 2013)

Ffs was meant to set all up and move clones this weekend but the fuckin hydro shop only has one big bag of pebbles left, that's that out the window then till mon-tue


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> depends what sort of property your in.....for most percy grow is under radar


 for heaqt mate dont go more than 1k and for lekki just make sure u pay for it

mg just use coco mate, its still hydro and less stress


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

DST said:


> geezo dude, last thing I want is people getting pinched. I have been pinched for growing in the UK myself, one of the big reasons I got the fuk out....although I always tell people it was for a girl. I was trying to impart some advise for a group of people, feel free to ignore it. I know if I was in the UK I wouldn't be jumping into a chat room with other growers who had just been busted or were connected to others who had been (no offense to the peeps who were visited of course). I would be keeping my head down, that's all. So yeh, I am high, but I am not on a horse. Yorkies right, you tend not to read things, just read what you think is written....christ, have I become Yorkie wife v2.x


look man i have absolutely no iissues with u man, its just sometimes coz u can grow legally u forget we cant and some of your comments come of as,well, high and mighty, again coz u can,
he forum is sfe, soon as guys are on il lock it down so absolutely nowt can be seen from the outside, even if its only temp until shit calms down and everyone gets in ther groove again,watever, sum1 asked, i made, simple as really, like i said people can use it oif they want, if not its really no nig issue, the cost was minimul, 

all good man


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> for heaqt mate dont go more than 1k and for lekki just make sure u pay for it
> 
> mg just use coco mate, its still hydro and less stress


Fuck it m8 I'll wait, would be another big long trip to the shop now if I wanted the coco anyway, I'll wait till mon-tue


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck it m8 I'll wait, would be another big long trip to the shop now if I wanted the coco anyway, I'll wait till mon-tue


WELL STOP FUCKING MOANING THEN! bet ud travel for sum 50 k bags of fert tho wunt ya??


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> WELL STOP FUCKING MOANING THEN! bet ud travel for sum 50 k bags of fert tho wunt ya??


Im moaning cos how the fuck does a hydro shop let itself run down to one bag of pebbles, they've a warehouse/store too so how the fuck?? Nothing wrong with a good moan fuckface


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

got a psycho buzz on any one got any tunes?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 12, 2013)

Got me Ripen 2day, never used the stuff b4, anyone adivise me when to start and stop? my flowering girls are 6 weeks and 2 days into flower and had another 2 weeks of 12/12 b4 true flower started, so been over 8 weeks 12/12, im growing Humboldt Blue Dream and it says its a 9 week strain so i reckon about 3 weeks left at the most, again any input would be appreciated especially urs rambo i know u were mr ripen lmao 

also it says on bottle 5-6ml per litre every other watering is that what u all follow or do u increase/decrease the amount over the time used?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Anytime I've used it I used it on its own for the last two weeks


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anytime I've used it I used it on its own for the last two weeks


me too great stuff is ripen, shows u how much p and k th plants are using when everyone else is flushing ffs lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> me too great stuff is ripen, shows u how much p and k th plants are using when everyone else is flushing ffs lmao


Dont start on the flushing, I don't do it and mines are ok that's all I know lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Dont start on the flushing, I don't do it and mines are ok that's all I know lol


exactly if u raised a cow from calf and starved her before market rather than fed her u would be mad.......we are growing bud and this is when thy are swelling......wheres the k gonna come from.......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 12, 2013)

well i just fed the girls with ripen, gonna use it every 2nd watering for 2 weeks then last cpl days just fresh water b4 i chop, and no its not flushing i just always give water only the last 2-3 days


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 12, 2013)

sitting here smoking on some 3 week cured Blue grape dream, from green label seeds. i must say it smells and tastes fucking lovely soooo fruity it unreal, gutted i smoked most of it after 1 week cure only got a cpl joints worth now


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

recon im gonna give the exo 9 weeks for a bit more weight ^^^^^^ sounds good mate I like cured bud too esp if its bin grown with batshit, I fukin love that peppery leathery taste ummmmm so many flavours I just leave the j in my mouth so I can breathe all that perfume between tokes.........gunna send a mate a taster of the 10 week psycho when shes ready....hes bin down on his luck a bit recently


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> recon im gonna give the exo 9 weeks for a bit more weight ^^^^^^ sounds good mate I like cured bud too esp if its bin grown with batshit, I fukin love that peppery leathery taste ummmmm so many flavours I just leave the j in my mouth so I can breathe all that perfume between tokes.........gunna send a mate a taster of the 10 week psycho when shes ready....hes bin down on his luck a bit recently


when doin just exo and psycho I just pulled them both at 9 weeks, exos well done but u could let the psycho go more IMO


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

id use ripen IF i knew wat week i was on,


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> recon im gonna give the exo 9 weeks for a bit more weight ^^^^^^ sounds good mate I like cured bud too esp if its bin grown with batshit, I fukin love that peppery leathery taste ummmmm so many flavours I just leave the j in my mouth so I can breathe all that perfume between tokes.........gunna send a mate a taster of the 10 week psycho when shes ready....hes bin down on his luck a bit recently


nice one m8, if its the same bloke im thinkin it is then he deserves a treat after the shit time he had of late, 
i dont use batshit m8 never tried it, i grow in biobizz allmix with the biobizz range of nutes and now ripen to finish. i wouldnt know where to start on making my own soil or shit.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> id use ripen IF i knew wat week i was on,


If u search back in ur posts u might find a post about what week ur on and then work it out from the date of that post....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u search back in ur posts u might find a post about what week ur on and then work it out from the date of that post....


hows that the? ive opnly been here a week 

so checked bak and i flipped the livers on 29th of august
so im on week7 ish? fuk meis my math correct ther?

nope day 44 so thats week 6 day 3


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> when doin just exo and psycho I just pulled them both at 9 weeks, exos well done but u could let the psycho go more IMO


pyscho is really a ten wker, but you can get away with qaulitywise at 8wk just losing alot of weight, exo if ripen is used for a full 2wks can be very ready at 8wk but i still think 9 would be better, just depends on situation n needs at the time, which them sorta strains give you the options.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 12, 2013)

same as the livers is really a ten wker, yeah you can have some lovely smoke at 8wk but it aint really ready and even at ten wk is not knock your arse off strong but much more of a uppy buzz, is very nice at ten wks, the pyscho at ten wks imo is too strong,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> hows that the? ive opnly been here a week
> 
> so checked bak and i flipped the livers on 29th of august
> so im on week7 ish? fuk meis my math correct ther?
> ...


Wernt hard was it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> pyscho is really a ten wker, but you can get away with qaulitywise at 8wk just losing alot of weight, exo if ripen is used for a full 2wks can be very ready at 8wk but i still think 9 would be better, just depends on situation n needs at the time, which them sorta strains give you the options.


Each to the own really, buts there's a big window there to work with


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> same as the livers is really a ten wker, yeah you can have some lovely smoke at 8wk but it aint really ready and even at ten wk is not knock your arse off strong but much more of a uppy buzz, is very nice at ten wks, the pyscho at ten wks imo is too strong,


okh yeah well I wont send you the 10 weeker then.....?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> okh yeah well I wont send you the 10 weeker then.....?


lolol

it nice for going to sleep or totally monging out but the ten wker if smoked in abundance for long periods of time like a friend of mine has done many times becomes too much off a downer its that strong,


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wernt hard was it


lol yeh it was 

so 6 weeks 3 days that means if the livers is a ten weeker, i guess im runing the bbc to 10 weeks too, had to prop my livers up already even tho its got support rings it was stil keeled over, at least i know wer i am now, so i may just use ripen this run,,,

fuksake gave me last bottle away too..


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

well man u prolly rite the 9 week quick dried is nockin me on my arse....u no im no lightweight man.....fuk in ell the next level


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> well man u prolly rite the 9 week quick dried is nockin me on my arse....u no im no lightweight man.....fuk in ell the next level


you are far from a lightweight lolol honest ten wk pyscho, dried n cured etc is lethal lollol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

im MENNA be getting of the CO amneisa haze, still waiting like, is yours the soma one zedd?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> im MENNA be getting of the CO amneisa haze, still waiting like, is yours the soma one zedd?


yeah turbs jus a bean I popped turned out to be the 8 weeker....I didn't no nuffin bout a fast strong pheno but a friend of ours sed yeh its prob mint and he was rite...tryin to reveg for yall to have cuts but im a reveg noob


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah turbs jus a bean I popped turned out to be the 8 weeker....I didn't no nuffin bout a fast strong pheno but a friend of ours sed yeh its prob mint and he was rite...tryin to reveg for yall to have cuts but im a reveg noob


reveg after harvest u mean.... yeh aparantly ur menna leave sum bud and fan leaves on, then it wont seem to do noffink then all ov a sudden bush out,, so i hear, ur going from seed so be stronger that a cut would be for reveg, be nice mate, thanx, i got a shit load of blue pit-sum blue cheee that hasent grown a inch in 8 weeks and a physco in my veg box, and working out im at week 6 n half i aint getting another in for xmas seen as 
http://www.xmasclock.com/

we have 3 days left before we HAVE to flip for xmas, 73 days bitches! na, im swapping my 400 for my 600 and my 250 for my 400,, stick another couple of plants in end of the flower room, small or watever but be summert witch is bette rthan nowt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol yeh it was
> 
> so 6 weeks 3 days that means if the livers is a ten weeker, i guess im runing the bbc to 10 weeks too, had to prop my livers up already even tho its got support rings it was stil keeled over, at least i know wer i am now, so i may just use ripen this run,,,
> 
> fuksake gave me last bottle away too..


You did give ur last bottle away and my plants loved it


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You did give ur last bottle away and my plants loved it


ya fuk of ya cunt! lol

its reet il order more tomorrow.,................... maybe so u rekcon start it at week 7 and half? then run to 9.5 then water for 3 days?

it says every other feed and no base nutes, wat do u giv em in the middle just water or what?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ya fuk of ya cunt! lol
> 
> its reet il order more tomorrow.,................... maybe so u rekcon start it at week 7 and half? then run to 9.5 then water for 3 days?
> 
> it says every other feed and no base nutes, wat do u giv em in the middle just water or what?


Someone else will have to help u ther, hydros different.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Someone else will have to help u ther, hydros different.


i am hydro,, coco remeber


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i am hydro,, coco remeber


Well then fill ur res with the amount it says on the bottle with no other nutes for last 10-14 days then chop...ther ye go smart bollocks


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well then fill ur res with the amount it says on the bottle with no other nutes for last 10-14 days then chop...ther ye go smart bollocks


ok so rez u mean bucket,,,bucket as in daily,,, so just give em it every feed yer? mines on 2 litres per day, just checke dthe livers and while they wont be the biggest buds thers lots of em, the bbc has a 10" main cola, and agian hard as rock frosty too. got a rake of clones in veg box ther on full strength base nutes no bovva, so thers blue pit going and 2 blue cheese,im keeping the physcosis, i live at least 1 clone only per harvest, i do love me physco, and IMO its bette rthan the exo but others may disagree, havent tried livers yet,


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 13, 2013)

hyyydeeeeeeeeeeho neebers


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 13, 2013)

good afternoon fuckers, florence in the mornin is a good feeling, well my mornings lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 13, 2013)

Ice mail me the new link to the chat mate


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;fdlF7WwJvgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fdlF7WwJvgU[/video]


seen this on another thread and thought i'd share,


----------



## stedhed (Oct 13, 2013)

fuk me its ded


----------



## gazza0312 (Oct 13, 2013)

Areet fellow uk growers , heres a pic of 1 of my bubbleberry for yous. View attachment 2856496


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2013)

.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

fuck me this thread aint half dying on us, even the new one aint had much interest, 
well i fed my girls with ripen a cpl days ago for 1st time and they already piling on the weight as a few stems had bent over in half had to tie them up again, another 2 weeks and im done hopefully and can get these BB veggies into the flower tent


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Will ripen add weight then? Might have to order a bottle.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> fuck me this thread aint half dying on us, even the new one aint had much interest,
> well i fed my girls with ripen a cpl days ago for 1st time and they already piling on the weight as a few stems had bent over in half had to tie them up again, another 2 weeks and im done hopefully and can get these BB veggies into the flower tent


 just ordered mine today,ripen that is, start in a week so be week 7.5 then 2 weeks then 3 days water and chop

ninja learn to read google

ripen forces all of what the plant is capable of over the last few weeks, basically wateevr the plant is able to produce, ripen forces it to produce it, thers no N in ripen so expect yellow leaves


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Worth using even if just for a week? only gotta week left.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

get em while you can


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get em while you can


already got 10 clones, hardy little bastards D, anything i should watch out for with em/?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

ripping junky fuckers


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ripping junky fuckers


lol yeh, this tme ther MUCH closer than the others so it aint happnin, 3 are taking up a 8ftx room lol, big bastards, errrr was gunna say summert but forgotten ahh fukit


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get em while you can


will need to be getting some of them for after my current Dippy ellsy, ED x DB, Casey jones girls im gonna flip in 2 weeks, been wanting blue pit since i sampled a bit of it a few months back


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the smelly fingerez tasted of cherry cream soda, the cut i had at least the rest were varying degrees of lemon and cream soda. yorshireman did the pheno hunt he's your man to ask


who ever you are


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> just ordered mine today,ripen that is, start in a week so be week 7.5 then 2 weeks then 3 days water and chop
> 
> ninja learn to read google
> 
> ripen forces all of what the plant is capable of over the last few weeks, basically wateevr the plant is able to produce, ripen forces it to produce it, thers no N in ripen so expect yellow leaves


that's a good way of putting it,,,,,i just bin using ripen to finish the psycho exo and livers, the blue put has the largest buds ive ever grown....and they are fattening up nice on ripen...watch out for burn and alternate with water and molasses is my meth this time


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2013)

why is ripen so good


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> why is ripen so good


cause i told them all it was lol

no it does what it says it does lemon and is cheap, brings out flavour, adds weight and if needed can chop that little earlier, i used it, fuck it hurts saying used and not use lol for 5yr about, and tested with and with out on exactly the same clones many times, stuff thats had a full 2wk ripen taste better and weighs more.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> cause i told them all it was lol
> 
> no it does what it says it does lemon and is cheap, brings out flavour, adds weight and if needed can chop that little earlier, i used it, fuck it hurts saying used and not use lol for 5yr about, and tested with and with out on exactly the same clones many times, stuff thats had a full 2wk ripen taste better and weighs more.


lol, hows things with u rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> lol, hows things with u rambo?


been better mate lolol but hay ho such is life.

vodka helps lol just munched a half pounder with 4 cheese slices and fresh onion went down a treat.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

walking dead season 4 is out, sons season 6 and boardwalk empire season 4 both a good few episodes in now, this old dinosaur of a lappy i carnt play no games for shit but at least theres plenty to watch, watchd seasons 5 and 6 of underbelly last night.

quality watch is underbelly if ya dont mind the oz accent.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just ordered some ripen. Do you have to worry about the ec with it or just add the dosage on the bottle and not worry. Also do you lot flush when been using this ripen?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Just ordered some ripen. Do you have to worry about the ec with it or just add the dosage on the bottle and not worry. Also do you lot flush when been using this ripen?



most the growers in here dont worry bout ec with any nutes, a large % dont even ph, the ripen is the flush so no you dont flush after ripen, u use for the last 10-14days one ripen the next plain water n so on.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 14, 2013)

I never used to care about ec or ph when in soil if that's what you mean. I'm coco though so it will matter won't it? Have read you'll want the ec 1.8 and ph at 5.8-6


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I never used to care about ec or ph when in soil if that's what you mean. I'm coco though so it will matter won't it? Have read you'll want the ec 1.8 and ph at 5.8-6


its up to you ninja but theres many on this thread who grow with success in coco never using ec or ph, personally i think ph in coco you should really do but it can also depend on your area and your water conditions some in areas can easily get away with not doing either but the water in a different part of the country not.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> its up to you ninja but theres many on this thread who grow with success in coco never using ec or ph, personally i think ph in coco you should really do but it can also depend on your area and your water conditions some in areas can easily get away with not doing either but the water in a different part of the country not.


I only really ph when using ripen, it fucks with the ph a fair bit, I actually bought mesel a ph pen too although don't like to admit that lol....what's this ec then lol???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Turban check ur mail


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I only really ph when using ripen, it fucks with the ph a fair bit, I actually bought mesel a ph pen too although don't like to admit that lol....what's this ec then lol???


ive been mainly soil for years mate, only a few coco grows i never noticed what the ripen does to the ph when ph'ing with ripen, dont be shamed i had one of them 50quid ph pens lol didnt no you could get the same things from ebay for a tenner lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

so you decided to join the username changing groovy gang lmao then hydro.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2013)

good evening all.......im on tha brandy and strait psycho joints.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ive been mainly soil for years mate, only a few coco grows i never noticed what the ripen does to the ph when ph'ing with ripen, dont be shamed i had one of them 50quid ph pens lol didnt no you could get the same things from ebay for a tenner lolol


lol fuck off cunt! I sent my m8 to get one at the shop and was fuckin rippin when he came back with it and said I owe him 50 quid lol, something's are worth the money but 50 for a fuckin ph pen!

yep I joined the groovy gang


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> good evening all.......im on tha brandy and strait psycho joints.....


sorry mate i forgot you prob carnt pm yet, how you finding the pyscho then zedd?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

my full range, just added the ripen and im liking the results after only a cpl days, 
anyone needing some grow nutes? got a full 1ltr of plant magic old timer that i wont use, i prefer my biobizz.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2013)

£12 for the bloom boost?? any good??

why is ripen so good then please lads??


----------



## stedhed (Oct 14, 2013)

psy n exo.......View attachment 2857686View attachment 2857687


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> £12 for the bloom boost?? any good??
> 
> why is ripen so good then please lads??


0-6-5..........you tell me


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> £12 for the bloom boost?? any good??
> 
> why is ripen so good then please lads??


no the bloom boost is shite never made much difference in my last 2 crops, better off with topmax then the ripen at end.
i aint using the plant magic now apart from the magne-cal as its the only one worth the money.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

stedhed said:


> psy n exo.......View attachment 2857686View attachment 2857687


very clone-able but a little stretched imho why sted?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> no the bloom boost is shite never made much difference in my last 2 crops, better off with topmax then the ripen at end.
> i aint using the plant magic now apart from the magne-cal as its the only one worth the money.


my dad uses them pm nutes and is always moaning about them, i told him go back to what i fucking showed you then which was bio-bizz, yeah they may not be the best nutes for yield but bio-bizz soil n nute grown weed is some extremely tasty shit.


----------



## stedhed (Oct 14, 2013)

ive already toped exo ...ive just got them under a 300w cfl....letting them grow aint gonna be needing them till jan so just let them do there thing and trim them every so often.....


rambo22 said:


> very clone-able but a little stretched imho why sted?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;y7Yp2L6c2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Yp2L6c2KM[/video]

sorry mate i just keep thinking of that film with your username.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> [video=youtube;y7Yp2L6c2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Yp2L6c2KM[/video]
> 
> sorry mate i just keep thinking of that film with your username.


I was goina mention that a few times on here, that's all I think when I read his username


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

our zedd is far from dead i predict hes about to produce some of the best of the clone-onlys this thread has seen, i got 4wks left at this address i want a taste lmao

yeah am being evicted like i thought cause of my problems last wk, my local council dont fuck about lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

My fuckin grow shop still has no pebbles in, if I get time I'm goina try somewhere else tomoro. Don't mind if in holding the show back but when it's some other cunt...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> our zedd is far from dead i predict hes about to produce some of the best of the clone-onlys this thread has seen, i got 4wks left at this address i want a taste lmao
> 
> yeah am being evicted like i thought cause of my problems last wk, my local council dont fuck about lolol


Whats ur options then m8? What ye goina do?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> [video=youtube;y7Yp2L6c2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Yp2L6c2KM[/video]
> 
> sorry mate i just keep thinking of that film with your username.


that's what I was thinkin too


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Whats ur options then m8? What ye goina do?


right now pour meself another drink lololol

its a public forum mate but its hard for a leopard to change his spots lolol lets just get this current shit out the way first.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> no the bloom boost is shite never made much difference in my last 2 crops, better off with topmax then the ripen at end.
> i aint using the plant magic now apart from the magne-cal as its the only one worth the money.


so you use ripen in place off base nutes for last 3 weeks??

when you use pm cal/mag do you reduce base nute strength???


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> right now pour meself another drink lololol
> 
> its a public forum mate but its hard for a leopard to change his spots lolol lets just get this current shit out the way first.


i am also homless end of week, will squat a house half way between me n you for kids sake n grow till they give us 20+


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i am also homless end of week, will squat a house half way between me n you for kids sake n grow till they give us 20+



just another page in the book of life mate.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;_ibCZJnyr3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ibCZJnyr3Y[/video]

lololol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> right now pour meself another drink lololol
> 
> its a public forum mate but its hard for a leopard to change his spots lolol lets just get this current shit out the way first.


just meant as in somewhere to live m8, ain't to clued up on the way things work, if u get fucked outta one place can u just get another place of like the council or what? Or do ye have to move a fair bit away or what?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> just meant as in somewhere to live m8, ain't to clued up on the way things work, if u get fucked outta one place can u just get another place of like the council or what? Or do ye have to move a fair bit away or what?


i dont know either really mate, this is not the sort of area that its common so i doubt i will get much more help? my options at the min are to go back to the ex who i no would take me back or go to one of my parents 80miles away from me kids???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i dont know either really mate, this is not the sort of area that its common so i doubt i will get much more help? my options at the min are to go back to the ex who i no would take me back or go to one of my parents 80miles away from me kids???


The ex sounds like a good bet until ye get on ur feet again, dunno what she's like so dunno if that's fuckin ear ache or not lol but it's better then bein 80 mile from kids ain't it


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> so you use ripen in place off base nutes for last 3 weeks??
> 
> when you use pm cal/mag do you reduce base nute strength???


i use ripen for last 2 weeks then water for 3 days then chop.

i use full strength base nutes with 1ml per litre of magne-cal and never had any problems but thats just me, everyone has there own way of doing it. my best advise would be to read ur plants and give them what they need at the time


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The ex sounds like a good bet until ye get on ur feet again, dunno what she's like so dunno if that's fuckin ear ache or not lol but it's better then bein 80 mile from kids ain't it



yeah hydro that will be my move i carnt be away from my kids mate they are all thats keeping me sane right now......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

sorry lads im pissed n like my old tunes lol i know ive already posted it a million times lol 

[video=youtube;AQhmGMM6FBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhmGMM6FBQ[/video]


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;YkADj0TPrJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA[/video]

mix it up a little lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 14, 2013)

Bertie's got hold of another loft space, loads bigger than the one I've got.
This space is high up on one side of the valley, between Clayton and Queensbury (Queensbury is the highest village in England).
Loads of natural airflow up there and it gets damn cold at night through winter, perfect for a nice Dog project! 


It needs boarding out and it's going to take me and a pal a while (have you seen the price of loft boards? fuck me!) but if fully boarded it's about 25-30 sqm of floor space and around 10 feet tall at the apex. I've yet to get up and measure it but it's about that till I get some photos and wrap my head round it proper.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;6QEPrDBMqJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QEPrDBMqJ0[/video]

a nice track from my younger years, brings back some memories


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Can you use the plant magic cal mag with other nutes? Sorta felt mine may benefit from that not 100% that's what it is but worth a try right lol

coco growers who use ripen or even hydro, do you use it to bring up the ec till what you was on with your nutes?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

i love old tunes scotman, fuck i live in the past musicwise anyways ........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Can you use the plant magic cal mag with other nutes? Sorta felt mine may benefit from that not 100% that's what it is but worth a try right lol
> 
> coco growers who use ripen or even hydro, do you use it to bring up the ec till what you was on with your nutes?



for best results from it you wont to use it alone, only reason most the thread even know bout ripen is me harping on about it ic3 is right u ask far too many Q's??? why not just type into google???


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i love old tunes scotman, fuck i live in the past musicwise anyways ........


im exactly the same m8, got the old tunes on most days reminiscing about the good old days........doesnt help mot new music is shit anyway so better off with the oldies


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Can you use the plant magic cal mag with other nutes? Sorta felt mine may benefit from that not 100% that's what it is but worth a try right lol
> 
> coco growers who use ripen or even hydro, do you use it to bring up the ec till what you was on with your nutes?


i use PM magne-cal with biobizz and its fine would prob do with any nutes its the same stuff just a different brand name on the bottles for all magne-cals


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> im exactly the same m8, got the old tunes on most days reminiscing about the good old days........doesnt help mot new music is shit anyway so better off with the oldies


i can dance with e's mind only all night to them old tunes, i dont really like music that much it just reminds me of good and bad times.....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

i love music because it reminds me of different memories from my past and shit but i dont do no dancing lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Eklxvr7jFoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eklxvr7jFoE[/video]

living on a boat in canada, a town called kingston bout 2-3hrs drive from Toronto, fuck i missed her.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;fmWPMpUeQEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmWPMpUeQEM[/video]

living in SA, very lonely and without me mate who was gone a month listened to this album too many times........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

just got meself a new xbox any of u lot play online?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> just got meself a new xbox any of u lot play online?


if it aint ps4 im not interested lloolol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 14, 2013)

na im pc atm just got appocolips how ever u spell it map on zomb blackops im gonna get a ps4 tho just to have a console lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sr6y_DacQLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr6y_DacQLU[/video]

listened to this word of mouf album far too many times while i was still living in secure/foster care many years ago


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

ya bunch a fukkers get urselfs a xbox, i wanna get myself the new xbox one, but for now the 360 will suffice


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> ya bunch a fukkers get urselfs a xbox, i wanna get myself the new xbox one, but for now the 360 will suffice



i had 4 xbox 360s n 3 ps3's i aint gonna get another till the next gen, which will still not match pc graphics by far.............


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 14, 2013)

yer I have 2 hd radion 6870 graphics cards in my machine its awesome....well wen u play maxed out n see all the little detail ect....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

never been a fan of pc gaming myself i dont have a desktop and my laptop is shit for gameplay i struggle with footy manager which is only pc game i play it takes weeks to get thru a season fs lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> never been a fan of pc gaming myself i dont have a desktop and my laptop is shit for gameplay i struggle with footy manager which is only pc game i play it takes weeks to get thru a season fs lol


i been playing champ managerf/football manager since 92 best game ever made


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i been playing champ managerf/football manager since 92 best game ever made


couldnt agree more mate been playing it myself sine the 96/97 cm2. did u ever use the cheat to get ur players for free all the time lol


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Oct 14, 2013)

Heres my Hydro plant atm, Auto Super Bud. just started flowering a few days ago  what you guys think? 

had some issues with the water temp in the bucket (in a tent with 600w hps) but got it sorted with some bottles of ice twice daily  

really starting to burst with new growth


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> couldnt agree more mate been playing it myself sine the 96/97 cm2. did u ever use the cheat to get ur players for free all the time lol



ive played the game may ways lol nowdays i carnt be arsed to cheat but to download a tatic from the net, back in the ol days tho it was all about faults in the game certain players u signed who wouldnt stop scoring and n tatics, back in the day 1-0-5-5 was ya best never lose tatic not anymore tho not for many a yr.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

70 days till Xmas according to some cunt on Facebook. I'm shit for ideas so thought I'd ask, what's everyone getting their missus for Xmas? Aint gotta clue what to get mine.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 70 days till Xmas according to some cunt on Facebook. I'm shit for ideas so thought I'd ask, what's everyone getting their missus for Xmas? Aint gotta clue what to get mine.


A tablet PC an some new sex toys probably lol

Had a visit from the Fairy yesterday........pics to follow


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh I nearly forgot.....morning cunts


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 70 days till Xmas according to some cunt on Facebook. I'm shit for ideas so thought I'd ask, what's everyone getting their missus for Xmas? Aint gotta clue what to get mine.


I don't do Xmas, I'm an Atheist without any children.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I don't do Xmas, I'm an Atheist without any children.


yeah celebrating xmas best avoided unless u have kids then its a lot of fun......its all about some pagan blood ritual shared by religions since time began.....loada bollox wont go in churches cos there full of evil spirits imo lmfao specially the priests the cunts


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> 70 days till Xmas according to some cunt on Facebook. I'm shit for ideas so thought I'd ask, what's everyone getting their missus for Xmas? Aint gotta clue what to get mine.


i'm just gonna wrap a bow round my cock and give her that for xmas, never had any complaints about that gift in the past


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I don't do Xmas, I'm an Atheist without any children.


i have to do xmas, im also an atheist but have 3 little monsters that would hate me if i never celebrated with them lol, its all about the kids now


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

going to pick up some molasses in a little while, any of u lot use it in soil before???

anyone recommend the best amount per liter of water to use? ive never tried it before but gonna use it along side the ripen now to finish the girls off


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> going to pick up some molasses in a little while, any of u lot use it in soil before???
> 
> anyone recommend the best amount per liter of water to use? ive never tried it before but gonna use it along side the ripen now to finish the girls off


i used that mollasses years ago, didnt really have much of a clue back then and pretty much destroyed the whole crop with the stuff, i was obviously using way way too much, zedd is using mollases and ripen at the min in soil, best to ask him i reckon.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

my missis dose xmas shoping all year round so she don't have to buy at last min she got everything and wraped them already lol.....my missis wants to pass her driving test so that's what she getting off me paying for lessons ect....dunno wtf im getting....but yer its all for the kids nice cein there faces on xmas day....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

only used it in coco last go tbh I didn't think id did much.....id just stik with the ripen....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 15, 2013)

i think using molasses as a flush is pointless i could be wrong, but think its really spose to be used much earlier i dont no all the science behind it but do remember reading up on it years ago.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

well my pics posted alsewere few of u kno.....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> going to pick up some molasses in a little while, any of u lot use it in soil before???
> 
> anyone recommend the best amount per liter of water to use? ive never tried it before but gonna use it along side the ripen now to finish the girls off


im doin tablespoon molasses to 10 litres of water alternating with the ripen....I have no idea if this will do anything im just tryin it out to see


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im doin tablespoon molasses to 10 litres of water alternating with the ripen....I have no idea if this will do anything im just tryin it out to see


im using the organic mollasis, thers no too much or to little, been using it since week 2 and they smell luch, green as fuk and 3 have taken up my 8ft x room, livers honk too,

got my ripen today, 7.99 for half a litre, snorted! last week of pk then ripen these bitches, 5ml per it says on bottle

i half fill my bucket, about 7 litres get a spoon of mollasis in a small bowl and add boiling water to mix it in then just tip into bucket

just make sure its 
1.unsuplhered
2.organic
3.blackstrap


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

Molasses helps to feed the bacteria in true organics, it's not for feeding the plant.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Molasses helps to feed the bacteria in true organics, it's not for feeding the plant.


 makes sweeter stickier buds mate, unless u have tried it u wouldnt know


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Molasses helps to feed the bacteria in true organics, it's not for feeding the plant.


that's the old theory mate, roots can uptake complex molecules by active transport, just not much......molasses can add flavour for sure


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> that's the old theory mate, roots can uptake complex molecules by active transport, just not much......molasses can add flavour for sure


 i agree fo sure, i have these plants on mollasis and i have some sumwer else, same strain ame everything just no mollasis and mine are lot sweeter smelling for sure, and the buds are much sticker and heavier


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i agree fo sure, i have these plants on mollasis and i have some sumwer else, same strain ame everything just no mollasis and mine are lot sweeter smelling for sure, and the buds are much sticker and heavier


same lux turbs?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> same lux turbs?


lux? u mean bulb? yeh same everything,


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> makes sweeter stickier buds mate, unless u have tried it u wouldnt know



................


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

I used the organic in last 2 weeks 1 table spoon to 5 ltr didn't do much for me......flavour wise ect.....but only way u can find out if dose anything for your crop is try eh?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> ................


man why do u always do this? just coz u have scoured google and havent tried it yourself and have sum stupid scientific explanation, how do u know.,? i do know coz like i said some are getting and some arent so u can see a direct coparison? u need to realise u dont know eveyrthing about everthing and just accept what people KNOW, and are doing and have done, just coz u have red sumwer sum mad fucking reasoning this n that, dont make it so,, this is why we start arguing coz u make urself out to be sum ace grower whoknows evrything about everything, and u arent and u dont, 



imcjayt said:


> I used the organic in last 2 weeks 1 table spoon to 5 ltr didn't do much for me......flavour wise ect.....but only way u can find out if dose anything for your crop is try eh?


 flavour i dont know, but sweet smelling stickier buds, fo sure


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 15, 2013)

hello all, hope you're all doing well. hidden away down shed for last couple o weeks , eating cake !


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

Just so we all understand......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycorrhiza

"A *mycorrhiza* (Gk. &#956;&#965;&#954;&#972;&#962;, _mykós_, "fungus" and &#961;&#953;&#950;&#945;, _riza_, "roots", pl. _mycorrhizae_ or _mycorrhizas_) is a symbiotic (generally mutualistic, but occasionally weakly pathogenic) association between a fungus and the roots of a vascular plant.
In a mycorrhizal association, the fungus colonizes the host plant's roots, either intracellularly as in arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi (AMF or AM), orextracellularly as in ectomycorrhizal fungi. They are an important component of soil life and soil chemistry.

Mycorrhizae form a mutualistic relationship with the roots of most plant species.

This mutualistic association provides the fungus with relatively constant and direct access to carbohydrates, such as glucose and sucrose. The carbohydrates are translocated from their source (usually leaves) to root tissue and on to the plant's fungal partners. In return, the plant gains the benefits of the mycelium's higher absorptive capacity for water and mineral nutrients due to the comparatively large surface area of mycelium: root ratio, thus improving the plant's mineral absorption capabilities."


If you feed the sugars directly to the bacteria via the soil with something like molasses then this removes the need to translocate from the plant, ergo improved efficiency to a natural system.

It's noob myth busting 101 ffs!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

well this is what i got, went into Holland & barrett they never ad any blackstrap so will this shit do the trick,

and i know opinions vary on molasses but thought i'd give it a try as u never know properly till u try it urself


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 15, 2013)

that a copy and paste lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Just so we all understand......
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycorrhiza
> 
> ...


View attachment 2858709????????????


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> that a copy and paste lol


Yes and I gave the link.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> View attachment 2858709????????????


The bacteria attaches to the plants roots creating a sort of partnership, the benefit to the plant from the bacteria is that it can uptake minerals more efficiently, the bacteria feeds on sugars, these sugars are taken from the plant.

Feed the bacteria sugar directly and the process is more efficient.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> The bacteria attaches to the plants roots creating a sort of partnership, the benefit to the plant from the bacteria is that it can uptake minerals more efficiently, the bacteria feeds on sugars, these sugars are taken from the plant.
> 
> Feed the bacteria sugar directly and the process is more efficient.


old news mate..........heres some current research using carbon 14 tracer........not hearsay


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

[h=2]Abstract[/h]The re-sorption of carbon compounds from the rhizosphere was investigated using [SUP]14[/SUP]C-labelled glucose, mannose and citric acid. Uptake in roots of 5-day-old, intact _Zea mays_ plants in sterile solution culture was determined over a period of 48 hours. Under optimal growth conditions significant re-absorption of glucose and mannose occurred with the uptake rates being 70.5 and 40.2 &#956;g compound g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW h[SUP]-1[/SUP], respectively. For glucose and mannose approximately 25% of the [SUP]14[/SUP]C label taken up by the root was recovered inside the plant as low-MW compounds and 33% polymerized into high MW compounds. 42% was respired as [SUP]14[/SUP]C-CO[SUB]2[/SUB]. Citric acid by comparison showed little accumulation within plant tissues (11.4%) with most being respired and recovered as [SUP]14[/SUP]C-CO[SUB]2[/SUB] in KOH traps (88%). The uptake rate for citric acid was 34.8 &#956;g g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW h[SUP]-1[/SUP]. Over the 48-hour period a net efflux (i.e. exudation) of labelled plus unlabelled C was observed at a rate of 608 &#956;g C g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW h[SUP]-1[/SUP] (equivalent to 1520 &#956;g glucose/mannose). Of the C released as root exudates, a minimum estimate of the amount of C taken back into the plant was therefore 9.5%. The two main C fluxes within the rhizosphere, namely release of C by the root and uptake by the microorganisms, have been well documented in recent years. It is now apparent however that a third flux term, re-sorption of C by roots, can also be identified. This may play an important but previously overlooked role within the rhizosphere, and further work is needed to determine its significance.
A comparison between exudate release in static (permitting accumulation of C) and flowing culture (C removed as it is released) was also made with the respective rates being 15.36 and 45.18 mg C g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW in 2 days. The relative important of re-sorption in natural environments and laboratory experiments is discussed.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> old news mate..........heres some current research using carbon 14 tracer........not hearsay





zeddd said:


> *Abstract*
> 
> The re-sorption of carbon compounds from the rhizosphere was investigated using [SUP]14[/SUP]C-labelled glucose, mannose and citric acid. Uptake in roots of 5-day-old, intact _Zea mays_ plants in sterile solution culture was determined over a period of 48 hours. Under optimal growth conditions significant re-absorption of glucose and mannose occurred with the uptake rates being 70.5 and 40.2 &#956;g compound g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW h[SUP]-1[/SUP], respectively. For glucose and mannose approximately 25% of the [SUP]14[/SUP]C label taken up by the root was recovered inside the plant as low-MW compounds and 33% polymerized into high MW compounds. 42% was respired as [SUP]14[/SUP]C-CO[SUB]2[/SUB]. Citric acid by comparison showed little accumulation within plant tissues (11.4%) with most being respired and recovered as [SUP]14[/SUP]C-CO[SUB]2[/SUB] in KOH traps (88%). The uptake rate for citric acid was 34.8 &#956;g g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW h[SUP]-1[/SUP]. Over the 48-hour period a net efflux (i.e. exudation) of labelled plus unlabelled C was observed at a rate of 608 &#956;g C g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW h[SUP]-1[/SUP] (equivalent to 1520 &#956;g glucose/mannose). Of the C released as root exudates, a minimum estimate of the amount of C taken back into the plant was therefore 9.5%. The two main C fluxes within the rhizosphere, namely release of C by the root and uptake by the microorganisms, have been well documented in recent years. It is now apparent however that a third flux term, re-sorption of C by roots, can also be identified. This may play an important but previously overlooked role within the rhizosphere, and further work is needed to determine its significance.
> A comparison between exudate release in static (permitting accumulation of C) and flowing culture (C removed as it is released) was also made with the respective rates being 15.36 and 45.18 mg C g[SUP]-1[/SUP] root DW in 2 days. The relative important of re-sorption in natural environments and laboratory experiments is discussed.



And your point is?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> And your point is?


the point made by the research is thar roots absorb sugar directly


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

heres some more peer reviewed research showing amino acids also are actively transported into the roots.................................................[h=2]Abstract[/h]The aim of the study was to investigate the ability of intact _Zea mays_. L. roots to regulate the amount of free amino-acids present in the rhizosphere. Using metabolic inhibitors it was demonstrated that the release of amino-acids from the root occurred by passive diffusion, whilst free amino-acids outside the root could be re-captured by an active transport mechanism. The influx of amino-acids into the root was shown to be relatively independent of spatial location along the root and was little affected by the presence of other organic compounds in solution. It was deduced from root concentration gradients that the main site of amino-acid exudation was at root tips. Amino-acid uptake by the root was shown to be independent of both inorganic-N concentration and the presence of other organic solutes in solution. A computer simulation model was constructed to assess the contribution of organic-N uptake (acidic, basic and neutral amino-acids) to the plant's N budget, in comparison to the inorganic solutes NO[SUB]3[/SUB] and NH[SUB]4[/SUB]. Simulations of N uptake from a 0.5 mm radius rhizosphere indicated that when inorganic-N concentrations in soil were limiting (&#8804;0.1 &#956;moles cm[SUP]-3[/SUP] soil), the uptake of amino-N accounted for up to 90% the total N taken up by the roots. In situations where fertilizer inputs are high, and levels of organic matter in soil are low, the contribution of amino-N might still be expected to form <30% of the total N taken up by the root system. It was concluded that the uptake of amino-acids from the rhizosphere may be important in both N nutrition and in the minimization of root C and N losses to the soil. Consequently this may be important in


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the point made by the research is thar roots absorb sugar directly


OK, I take the point that used sugars could be replaced directly.
How is this relevant to the fact that those sugars are used to feed fungi and not the plant?

Then there's using molasses in a non true organic environment rendering the whole process pointless (hydroponics).


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

Links are customary.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

My blue dream and BB cheese flowers


My dippy elssy, engineers dream x deep blue & casey jones veggies from breeders boutique, 5 or so weeks from seed so far another 2 week till flip to 12/12


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.nutritionvalue.org/Molasses_nutritional_value.html


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

noticed this on 2 leaves on 1 of my Dippy plants was nowhere else or any other plants, any ideas what it might be?? i think it cud pos be a little splash back from the last feed 2 days ago and caused a little burning,

 sorry bout the shitty pic this iphone cam is fucked


----------



## zVice (Oct 15, 2013)

Same old shit, different usernames lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> OK, I take the point that used sugars could be replaced directly.
> How is this relevant to the fact that those sugars are used to feed fungi and not the plant?
> 
> Then there's using molasses in a non true organic environment rendering the whole process pointless (hydroponics).


the debate is not if microbes benefit from molasses, that is self evident, what turb is observing in coco is benefits due to active transport, coco has no significant population of microbes to benefit from molasses so the benefit he is claiming and I am supporting with research is direct absorption of carbs thru the roots......aminos too, according t the eggheads


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> noticed this on 2 leaves on 1 of my Dippy plants was nowhere else or any other plants, any ideas what it might be?? i think it cud pos be a little splash back from the last feed 2 days ago and caused a little burning,
> 
> View attachment 2858938 sorry bout the shitty pic this iphone cam is fucked


yes m8, ide say so


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 15, 2013)

10 acres of land & a wood to plant in next year, any one give me a good strain for outside in uk please ?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 15, 2013)

all so, Mr Turbanator, don't suppose you have those links for download sites again ? me mrs wants some books for her Nexus7, cheers m8


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> 10 acres of land & a wood to plant in next year, any one give me a good strain for outside in uk please ?


sorry mate cant help ya, don't fancy outdoor grow meself in this country lots of risk lots of mold wank smoke.....but not knockin it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> yes m8, ide say so


baz do u not think those leaves are showing micro nute def....the patterning on the leaves looks like it is metabolic rather than splash..also weve got leaf deformation and weird pigments, so I think it is a def prob not a nute splash one......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> baz do u not think those leaves are showing micro nute def....the patterning on the leaves looks like it is metabolic rather than splash..also weve got leaf deformation and weird pigments, so I think it is a def prob not a nute splash one......


can u explain anymore mate i dont fully understand? also it was only 2 leaves on one of my 6 vegging plants no other plant or leaves were affected, i alwayys thought any deformity or deficiency would be noticable on all parts of the plant not just 2 leaves, i cud be completely wrong but thats just the way i figured it


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Decided I'm gonna go with Cali connection headband next for main tent. Small tent I'm thinking ugorg noname. Was told possibly a 7 week flower pheno with the noname and yields amazing.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

not heard many good things about cali connection m8, i'd approach with due care


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

heres pics of the full plant that i snipped the 2 leaves off of, just to give u a better idea what the bigger picture is with it, as u can see there is no other signs of problems

i aint too bothered about it anyway, ive had worse in the past and got thru it no worries, was just wanting another opinion on what it might be to see if i was right


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> baz do u not think those leaves are showing micro nute def....the patterning on the leaves looks like it is metabolic rather than splash..also weve got leaf deformation and weird pigments, so I think it is a def prob not a nute splash one......


i was going off what he said m8, only the one leaf he said ?, had the exact same 1 big fan leaf that looked same after i got nute solution over it.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

Beers chilled, football on the tv, c'mon Scotland, lets hear the mighty Tartan Army roar !!!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> View attachment 2859226View attachment 2859227View attachment 2859229
> 
> heres pics of the full plant that i snipped the 2 leaves off of, just to give u a better idea what the bigger picture is with it, as u can see there is no other signs of problems
> 
> i aint too bothered about it anyway, ive had worse in the past and got thru it no worries, was just wanting another opinion on what it might be to see if i was right


def confirmed mate ...sorry to say but this is what is going on ...N Mg K slight P and the fuked leaves show molybdenum and boron def, thanks for the full pics ....sort the nutes out b4 flower or major loss of yield sos mate


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> def confirmed mate ...sorry to say but this is what is going on ...N Mg K slight P and the fuked leaves show molybdenum and boron def, thanks for the full pics ....sort the nutes out b4 flower or major loss of yield sos mate


cheers for the advice m8, what wud u recommend to help fix it? i only use biobizz, they been getting 1ml per liter of grow since week 2. im 2 weeks away from flipping lights so need to sort it asap cant afford to lose much on this had a lot of losses recently and need a decent yield from this one to pay off the holiday the wife booked 2day lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah I've heard good things about their handband?  what you read about it mate? Was gonna be doing 5 of em and giving a longer veg in the hope it'll improve the yield.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Ah I've heard good things about their handband?  what you read about it mate? Was gonna be doing 5 of em and giving a longer veg in the hope it'll improve the yield.


ive heard cali conn have a very poor germination ratio in their seeds, have never used them myself as been warned off them by a number of fellow long term growers


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> cheers for the advice m8, what wud u recommend to help fix it? i only use biobizz, they been getting 1ml per liter of grow since week 2. im 2 weeks away from flipping lights so need to sort it asap cant afford to lose much on this had a lot of losses recently and need a decent yield from this one to pay off the holiday the wife booked 2day lmao


ok man do u wanna be strictly organic or shall we do a quick fix and then carry on with organics....btw they can take a lot more I feed mature veg plant s up to 5 ml/l biobizz grow plus magnecal


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ok man do u wanna be strictly organic or shall we do a quick fix and then carry on with organics....btw they can take a lot more I feed mature veg plant s up to 5 ml/l biobizz grow plus magnecal


i aint to fussed about staying fully organic as long as it dont affect overall taste too much i just use organics as it avoids having to test ph which ive never done on any grow, so a quick fix is fine as i need to flip in 2 weeks to finish on time when i need them. im gonna start using magnecal from the next feed in 2 days time, i will up the grow to 3ml per L as well and see how it goes. so whats ur quick fix idea mate??


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

yer was gonna say up feed a little....I had few little probs like that wen I used biobizz I added calmag and brought bottle of canna nitro and up feed a bit seemd to have sorted it.....suppose it all dippends if u want to keep it organic.......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i aint to fussed about staying fully organic as long as it dont affect overall taste too much i just use organics as it avoids having to test ph which ive never done on any grow, so a quick fix is fine as i need to flip in 2 weeks to finish on time when i need them. im gonna start using magnecal from the next feed in 2 days time, i will up the grow to 3ml per L as well and see how it goes. so whats ur quick fix idea mate??


you need to pH with organics much more than u do with canna specific nutes...ive done the tests.....mineral nutes deal with with the pH balance y including buffers....eg when I make up canna terra flores the final solution is 6.5...not so with bio bizz whch is why I pH the water first...it remains 6.5 with the addition of the nutes...with my water


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

id add some calmag n up feed.....but that's me.....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^feed em fish mix at 3 ml/l, magnecal at 0.6 m/l and canna mono micronutes at the stated dose, I would use 1ml/l


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the debate is not if microbes benefit from molasses, that is self evident, what turb is observing in coco is benefits due to active transport, coco has no significant population of microbes to benefit from molasses so the benefit he is claiming and I am supporting with research is direct absorption of carbs thru the roots......aminos too, according t the eggheads


Actually coco has trichoderma.

Again, apart from simple sugars and a B vit or 2 there isn't really anything in molasses that the plant isn't getting from it's regular nutrient regime. 
http://www.nutritionvalue.org/Molass...nal_value.html


Direct abosrption of simple sugars into the plant to build cells bears no relation to sugar water rushing straight up the trunk and spewing out of the top as glistening trichomes and a stinking terpine profile in "sweeter smelling and stickier buds".


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

yer I found that zed....always had to be spot on wen using biobizz ph water b4 adding nutes and after always ended up using a few drops of ph up.....but with the canna this round I haven't ph,ed at all......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you need to pH with organics much more than u do with canna specific nutes...ive done the tests.....mineral nutes deal with with the pH balance y including buffers....eg when I make up canna terra flores the final solution is 6.5...not so with bio bizz whch is why I pH the water first...it remains 6.5 with the addition of the nutes...with my water


m8 to be honest with u i have no idea about PH ing as ive never done it and had no problems so far and im 6 grows to the good so far, i also dont have a ph tester just now so cant even start just yet, i'll try get a ph pen in the next week. so what wud u suggest i do for now to fix my issues?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^feed em fish mix at 3 ml/l, magnecal at 0.6 m/l and canna mono micronutes at the stated dose, I would use 1ml/l


i dont have fish mix or cana mono m8 i only got what u see in pic here, im also skint as fuck this week so no chance of buying anything, so by looks of it im gonna need to wing it and hope for the best,.....unless any of u good ppl have some spare u could let me use and i'll return the favor in a cpl weeks max.





and also YYYYAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS 1-0 Scotland c'mon


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

I was put of for a whyle for using canna do have a few sparkly cryst on top of coco but tbh at the min I cant falt the stuff....be using a bit of pk soon then boost n ripen to finish......


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

The toddler's.....



Dinner.....



Purple spuds go well with a good chunk of red meat, plenty of flavour.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

fucking PH wats that then? i dont ph and the plant wat was left at the op wat got robbed was just under 5 oz dry,, speaks for itself really...

and yeh i use coco and canna line but no boost this run was bud candy at start then bigbud to week 5 then pk for 3 weeks,

babies look nice bertie, look like my blue pit,
this is the plan
swap my 400 for my 600
swap my 250 for the 400, could use another 600 but aint gunna,

leave the 3 i have in flower in flower, stick sum clones in bak corner, get em started flowering

harvest for xmas,, yeh baby"

70 days left i do belive, so guys u need to be flowering now


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

nice and green bertie .............


Bertie Bassett said:


> Baby's.....
> 
> View attachment 2859246
> 
> ...


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

yer coco and canna line seems to work good...im impressed.....on 5ml atm per ltr


Turbanator said:


> fucking PH wats that then? i dont ph and the plant wat was left at the op wat got robbed was just under 5 oz dry,, speaks for itself really...
> 
> and yeh i use coco and canna line but no boost this run was bud candy at start then bigbud to week 5 then pk for 3 weeks,
> 
> ...


----------



## stedhed (Oct 15, 2013)

did I send u link turbs were pics at?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i dont have fish mix or cana mono m8 i only got what u see in pic here, im also skint as fuck this week so no chance of buying anything, so by looks of it im gonna need to wing it and hope for the best,.....unless any of u good ppl have some spare u could let me use and i'll return the favor in a cpl weeks max.View attachment 2859255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool man u got enough to sort the prob , go 3ml/l grow and 1ml bloom 0.5ml magnecal/l, don't worry bout pHing then man pm me if ya need help


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> cool man u got enough to sort the prob , go 3ml/l grow and 1ml bloom 0.5ml magnecal/l, don't worry bout pHing then man pm me if ya need help


nice one mate cheers again for the advice, and last thing.. do u mean give it 1ml bloom even in last 2 weeks of veg along with grow and magnecal?? ive only ever started using bloom about 1 week after lights flip


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> The toddler's.....
> 
> View attachment 2859246
> 
> ...


nice tucker there mate, plants lookin good too.....hows the steak cooked I like mine pink no blood


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

like I sed ...lol


stedhed said:


> id add some calmag n up feed.....but that's me.....


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> babies look nice bertie, look like my blue pit,


2 Dog Kush S1's 
3 reg Anesthesia (Breeder's Choice)
2 Exodus Cheese



stedhed said:


> nice and green bertie .............


Yeah they're a picture of health if the shot is a little out of focus, they had a spot of shit PH early on though.
Canna Pro+ buffered properly my arse, Ikon coco potz are the benchmark.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 15, 2013)

We'll got my pebbles today, got most my shit set up now just missing a few small things for the drippers, still got three 45 l bags of pebbles to wash tho lol, fuck that it can wait till tomoro then ill move my clones and flip the exo and livers to get something in time for Xmas. Exo and livers are about 2 foot tall and fill a 1m tent, they been supercropped (or bent or whatever lol) quite a bit so looking good. The psycho ain't growin much, looking a bit skinny even tho it's been in an oxypot for a few weeks, my m8s looking after these so I'll go tomoro empty out the oxy and fill it fresh again hopefully the psycho picks up


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> nice one mate cheers again for the advice, and last thing.. do u mean give it 1ml bloom even in last 2 weeks of veg along with grow and magnecal?? ive only ever started using bloom about 1 week after lights flip[/QUOTE
> . when the plants need N,P or K they show you in their leaves very early on, sometimes in vigorous strains you need a bit more P for vigourous root growth and K for general mass so bloom nutes may be required in veg as is the case with exo, but only on reading the leaves...don't worry gaz u got time to correct b4 flip


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We'll got my pebbles today, got most my shit set up now just missing a few small things for the drippers, still got three 45 l bags of pebbles to wash tho lol, fuck that it can wait till tomoro then ill move my clones and flip the exo and livers to get something in time for Xmas. Exo and livers are about 2 foot tall and fill a 1m tent, they been supercropped (or bent or whatever lol) quite a bit so looking good. The psycho ain't growin much, looking a bit skinny even tho it's been in an oxypot for a few weeks, my m8s looking after these so I'll go tomoro empty out the oxy and fill it fresh again hopefully the psycho picks up


how was the clone on arrival mate ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how was the clone on arrival mate ?


Good as far as I know m8, I ain't been dealin much with these three in veg, there at another place so my m8s been looking after them. When I take the liver and exo clones to the main setup tomoro I'll be taking the psychosis in the oxypot too, I have no doubt ill get her goin well again, I ain't losing this fucker


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> hows the steak cooked I like mine pink no blood


It depends on the cut as to how I'll cook it. 
This was a 12 month aged sirloin and was quite large so it's medium for more flavour with just a finger of pink through the middle.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

I like to a finger of pink lmaooooo thru the middle....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> It depends on the cut as to how I'll cook it.
> This was a 12 month aged sirloin and was quite large so it's medium for more flavour with just a finger of pink through the middle.


max ind out the flavour like ut very tender anyway can take a bit more cooking, very nice.......fukin blue spuds, wats that then ????


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ScottishWeedman said:
> 
> 
> > nice one mate cheers again for the advice, and last thing.. do u mean give it 1ml bloom even in last 2 weeks of veg along with grow and magnecal?? ive only ever started using bloom about 1 week after lights flip[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> zeddd said:
> 
> 
> > ah now i understand mate cheers for putting it in simpleton terms for stupid cunts like myself, i'll feed em up over the next cpl weeks then and hope its a good un, also gonna get a ph pen nxt week only £8 on fleabay. wanna get these BB strains perfect as if i get a good pheno or 2 im in for a treat as fro what ive seen, heard and sampled the have excellent genetics at their disposal, next on my list is some of their blue pit, just wish i cud get a hold of a cut of the one i got a taster of a month or 2 ago
> ...


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ScottishWeedman said:
> 
> 
> > mate blue pit is a freak, its a beauty
> ...


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

stedhed said:


> did I send u link turbs were pics at?


 yes mate..

and yo0rkie, when i said look like, i was refering to size and helth looking, obviously NOT like coz ther not like with being diffrent strains, my physco startig to grow up now, but shes far to small to go in flower, 12-12 from seed is one thing but 12-12 from rooted clone is a very diffrent one and not in a good way


and i got a load of them blupit, ther mad, i can cheack and a day later i have like a 3 inch branch out of nower, crazy fuckers


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yes mate..
> 
> and yo0rkie, when i said look like, i was refering to size and helth looking, obviously NOT like coz ther not like with being diffrent strains, my physco startig to grow up now, but shes far to small to go in flower, 12-12 from seed is one thing but 12-12 from rooted clone is a very diffrent one and not in a good way


id thro this psycho of mine into flower with the exo and livers if I could get a few cuts off it but it's still too small IMO, I like to take my cuts a little bigger than most


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 15, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> id thro this psycho of mine into flower with the exo and livers if I could get a few cuts off it but it's still too small IMO, I like to take my cuts a little bigger than most


mate mine are only piddley, while yes they would flower ok, it wouldnt be much, so im kind athinking fukit just flower the bitch and keep it as percy, but then other says keep her, but till jan in a veg bix, shes gunna be waaay to big, am already over run without triffid mother fuckers, trying to keep em small, but alas, i dont think full strength base is helping matters,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> mate mine are only piddley, while yes they would flower ok, it wouldnt be much, so im kind athinking fukit just flower the bitch and keep it as percy, but then other says keep her, but till jan in a veg bix, shes gunna be waaay to big, am already over run without triffid mother fuckers, trying to keep em small, but alas, i dont think full strength base is helping matters,


Was goina say ill flower mine and keep urs vegging for clones but fuck that we all know what ur like with clones lolollololool........flower urs if ye want m8, I'll be holding onto it anyway if ye need some


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yes mate..
> 
> and yo0rkie, when i said look like, i was refering to size and helth looking, obviously NOT like coz ther not like with being diffrent strains, my physco startig to grow up now, but shes far to small to go in flower, 12-12 from seed is one thing but 12-12 from rooted clone is a very diffrent one and not in a good way
> 
> ...


u wanna part with 1 of they pits then m8 lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> fukin blue spuds, wats that then ????


I've thrown the bag away so I've forgotten the name, purple spuds from Sainsburys.

They're nearly black before being peeled with purple flesh inside, a special taste, very strong potato at first but you can almost taste the sweet purple hue through the spud too.
Very similar to tasting the purple hue in the Smelly Fingerez weed I had after a cure, that's what made me buy them when I spotted them.

They're unusual but distinctively tasty.

It's made me think about colour and flavour being linked more.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Purple weed has a purple taste to it lol I'm shit at discribing tastes but it actually did taste how you'd think it should.

just ordered my next lot gonna start them off when they get here I think. 

Also not sure it's worth me using ripen my plants are looking like they've only got a week to go anyway? Can put a pic up if your able to help tell me if you think it's ready. Few of the plants defiantly seem at and the buds have got bigger feel more hard and look completely different. Thinking only got a litre of ripen so just save that for my blue cheese?


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Purple weed has a purple taste to it lol I'm shit at discribing tastes but it actually did taste how you'd think it should.


The closest thing I've been able to compare it to are Parma Violets but not as sickly sweet.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 15, 2013)

In fact put a hand full of BB's Smelly Cherry F3 beans next to the spuds and they look pretty similar in colour, even down to the rusty tinted veins.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

This plant looks the most ahead but I'd say she's ready? Others are too far behind. What you reckon?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

na id let go longer....


ninja1 said:


> This plant looks the most ahead but I'd say she's ready? Others are too far behind. What you reckon?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> This plant looks the most ahead but I'd say she's ready? Others are too far behind. What you reckon?


another week or 2 at least m8


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 15, 2013)

yuppppppp.....


ScottishWeedman said:


> another week or 2 at least m8


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheers lads. Worth still using the ripen then? It'll be here tomorrow some pots could do with a watering but waiting till the ripens here so they can drink that.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Cheers lads. Worth still using the ripen then? It'll be here tomorrow some pots could do with a watering but waiting till the ripens here so they can drink that.


yeah if ur ripen comes 2morro give them that for the next week to 10 days then 3 days water and u should be sweet


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks will do just that 

course when it comes ill just read the bottle but saw this on a website.

The last 10 days of flowering, dilute Ripen in water with adjusted pH (between 5,5 and 6,5)


In Hydroponics: 4-5 ml/L - EC = 1,8 - 2,2


In Soil: same concentration, every second watering


Ripen is an acid, it will lower the pH of your solution. Pour it in the water before adjusting your pH level


im watering by hand in coco so should I treat it like soil and just use it every other watering?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

Morning lads... wake & bake time


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 16, 2013)

whats up lads sunny scotlands getting nippy at nights now likes


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> whats up lads sunny scotlands getting nippy at nights now likes


it sure is m8, not that im complaining at least my temps are back to normal after the unexpected heat wave we had this summer


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 16, 2013)

ye tell me about it,think everyone got hit by that!are you aold user name?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ye tell me about it,think everyone got hit by that!are you aold user name?



lol yeah m8 old user with new username, arent most of us in here now, u need to join the cool gang lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 16, 2013)

pm is your old one lol,d


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 16, 2013)

Morning lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2013)

Afternoon all


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2013)

My present that arrived from the Fairy the other day.....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 16, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> My present that arrived from the Fairy the other day.....
> 
> View attachment 2860012


nice fairy m8


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

afternoon people  just woke up lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

nice package sae wish i had fairies that cud deliver rvk's lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> pm is your old one lol,d


mail m8......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> nice fairy m8


Indded, very generous Fairy


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 16, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Indded, very generous Fairy


gotta love fiarys, u see sae that pay it forwarding u did wored out well mate!

and err whoever asked about a blue pit, yeh sure


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

What is blue pit? saw that banner but wasnt no link to click or nothing.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What is blue pit? saw that banner but wasnt no link to click or nothing.


its a new strain by breeders boutique, dunno its heritage but it must be good cos mine is a very good one and stable at 9 weeks, needs another 2 but could be pulled now


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

well the wife just booked us a holiday for nxt year got 2 weeks all inclusive in Mallorca for May nxt year for me her and the kids was only £1499 not to bad, just need to get growing to save up some spending money and pay off the rest of holiday, she's good at booking them and paying a £200 deposit but then its left to me to pay the rest, nevermind we all need a holiday not been abroad since we moved back from living in cyprus in 2011,


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 16, 2013)

[h=2]Blue Pit[/h]
*Type:*Hybrid indica dom*Sex:*Regular F2*Genetics:*Deep Blue Male (jakes blues) x DOG*Flowering Time:*8-10 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Sept/Oct*Height:*Medium and Tall phenos*THC Level:*High*Characteristics:*A sweet tasting kush with a heavy hitting stone.

Breeders Boutique has been working with a Male Deep Blue for a while now. Jake as he is called is a very typical heavy skunk based phenotype of Deep Blue. The Deep Blue is a combination of two of the less known Clone only's in the UK growing scene. namely the Livers (or Blues as it is known locally in Sheffield) and the Exodus Psychosis. This was originally combined with the Deep Purple male to give us the Deep Blue which has subsequently been worked into an F4. Jake Blues is one of the F2 Male pheno's of the Deep Blue and delivers both the strength and the yield of the clone onlys. This crossed with the knock out effect of the DOG with it's combination of kush and chem flavours produces flowers that will have even the strongest believers of the UK clone only's wanting more of this beautiful hybrid plant.The mother of the F2 is pictured in the description. It produces medium to high growing plants with extremely dark green folliage with a distinct hint of blue coming through. The male even more so with its' blue tinted fans. Stretch is pretty low on this with tight node spacing producing dense and solid colas. The Deep Blue likes to feed and can take high dosages if given them. It also excels in an organic environment as well. Pictures shown are all organic grows.A really intense sweetness is produced in the final product. The hit is heavy and stoney and the taste moorish and classically kush, with dank undertones running below the sweet herb flavour. The Breeder has given us a pre release on this and because of the love we have for F2's we are giving people an opportunity to experience the different phenotypes in this excellent Blue Pit indica hybrid.


http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/#
​


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

yeah lovely bit of smoke is the Blue Pit, the stuff a friend had was cured for 8wks tho a few in the thread had a nice taste of her, i fucking loved it really did rate it as some of the nicest smoke i had in near 20yr, so much flavour and lots of different flavours too, sweet,kushy,fruity and from what i know of the people who growing her shes a yielder too......


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for putting the link up. My wanting to grow list just got bigger lol. I swear if I had more room id love to give breeding a go not for seeds as i imagine thats alot more harder to master getting seeds that produce similar. Just to find an amazing cut and have it passed around and grown. Stroke my ego i guess. 

Anyway those look like some lovely interesting crosses. Have any of you guys grown any of those strains?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 16, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah lovely bit of smoke is the Blue Pit, the stuff a friend had was cured for 8wks tho a few in the thread had a nice taste of her, i fucking loved it really did rate it as some of the nicest smoke i had in near 20yr, so much flavour and lots of different flavours too, sweet,kushy,fruity and from what i know of the people who growing her shes a yielder too......


yeh good, im sticking 5 in flower now, for xmas, so rambo ul be on my xmas prezzie list  just been craweling around fucking attick bagging shit up to get the 5 ballasts and all my equipment outa the house, dont like it being here,

so yes anyways last run i yeilded jjust under 30 oz of 8 under 850 i got 3 in flower now so gunna add 5 2 of which are topped and swap out the lights for bigger ones, nob the 250 off and put the 600 in so have like 1k or sum shit cant find my bulbs so gunna just have to use a dual spec, ill i find the sonT i have sumwer, grrr


sweating like a nigger on a rape charge,

fuking livers are keeling over even in support rings, had to stake em up, ripen is here so that starts in like err 4 days or sum shit, soon as i hit week 7.5


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

You gonna bother to ec when using ripen turb?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> You gonna bother to ec when using ripen turb?


E-what?
lol

NOOOO

guess im not going 600 and 250,, seemed easier to go 600 and 400,,,fucked if i can foind my bulbs, rearraged the room, get the blue pit in the tonight i should think or tomorrow at the latest, se how my extraction fairs
hsould be ok, i hope,

im fucking stinkin now,, shower is order then tea then gta,, laterz guys


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Itv tonight is a program about growers for those who don't know


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

By the way turb no need to ec. I checked it jus because I'm a cunt like that. Adding the right dosage makes the ec 1.8 which is what I've read online it should be for hydro. Add abit of ph down after but not as much as usual as the ripen does that some what.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> By the way turb no need to ec. I checked it jus because I'm a cunt like that. Adding the right dosage makes the ec 1.8 which is what I've read online it should be for hydro. Add abit of ph down after but not as much as usual as the ripen does that some what.


lol,, i said i dont ec anyways, or ph,, u worry too much, just grow man.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Flipped the livers and exo tonight. Ain't got my clones potted yet tho, still can't be fucked washing all them pebbles lol, not good coming home from 12 he shift and having to do that...might just leave that till the weekend lol. Got the psycho in the oxypot back too, was goina thro a pic of it up but don't think ill do pics anymore lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol,, i said i dont ec anyways, or ph,, u worry too much, just grow man.


Did ye sort that today turbs??


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

How long does it take for you lot to see the sex of plants? I've never brought regulars and never had a girl turn hermie on me. Gonna be buying regulars next.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

By the way it's itv at 11:05 all about farms being set up in houses n shit dunno if it'll be any good but worth a watch


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 16, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> How long does it take for you lot to see the sex of plants?


2-3 weeks from seed.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 16, 2013)

afternoon all.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

fuck off with ur blue banandana n wilting plants! and go fuck most the smoke in the last 30yr is hash from africa lmao jokers.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 16, 2013)

pffftttttttttttttttt...............


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

london canni club lmfao 4k members lololol theres a tonne or 2 smoked each night.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

i fucking hate these bullshite programses! go fuck with ur properganda what is this germany 1930s??!?!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

omg he just tickd a scores bigman lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 16, 2013)

dunno what u on about lmao.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

theres a programme on now bout growing, on itv mate. thats what im posting about.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 16, 2013)

ahhh I see....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 16, 2013)

what a lot of shite that was lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah was load of shit werent it


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

Morning lads


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

just seen this and was laughing for the full 5 min video lol check it out

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/video-funny-bunny-footage-workmen-2461256

[video=youtube;wVN4PRLrpsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVN4PRLrpsA[/video]


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 17, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> just seen this and was laughing for the full 5 min video lol check it out
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/video-funny-bunny-footage-workmen-2461256
> 
> [video=youtube;wVN4PRLrpsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVN4PRLrpsA[/video]



Sod that, I'd have hung out the window with the air rifle and shot the cunt before 5 mins!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought the same about that docu.
It didn't take long for the propaganda to start flowing, fucking draconian bullshit we have to put up with over here yet ironically the ignorant Yanks are setting an example to the world.


LMFAO @ the black guy who was buying houses with the express intention of growing in them under fake tenancies and then only pulling £12000 a year from each house, £3000 every 3 months. Fucking joker obviously can't grow fer shit.


And as for the "they're little pussy's anyway, growing a bit weed thinking they're gonna get rich. They're nobody's ya get me?" taxing bastard who daren't show his mug face on camera.
Used to do armed robberies but takes claw hammers and machettes to jobs in order to smash toes to extract info more efficiently? 
Come round my grow house with yer boys wanting to smash some toes and you're likely to be met by a pair of dogs, then a few cross bow bolts before I hold yer fucking head over the gas stove to extract info from you efficiently. 
I fucking hate taxing bastards, stupid fucking lazy grunt can't even think up a hustle.

And the coppers really do flatter themselves thinking growers put electric barbed wire in the houses to keep them out, ahh bless. lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

well said bertie, i didnt even watch it all turnd it off after bout 20mins.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 17, 2013)

It was 20% "cannabis is for the greater good" and 80% propaganda lies.

So on the whole, bullshit.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 17, 2013)

The guy buying off the guy ticking a score, "Got that cheese, yeah?".

................


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 17, 2013)

always chinese whispers with the young lot who do the taxing. dont see why theyd come tooled up if its just for a small time amount. Unless you know his gotta stash of money hidden just wait for them to go out and only get done for breaking in if caught by old bill rather than spotted by a neighbor who calls the police and has you done for weapons and violence. Anyway think they are scumbags.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2013)

but then you are not from Scotland though  I think those guys had a right good old giggle for the 5 minutes, what more can you ask for in life???




Bertie Bassett said:


> Sod that, I'd have hung out the window with the air rifle and shot the cunt before 5 mins!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> always chinese whispers with the young lot who do the taxing. *dont see why theyd come tooled up if its just for a small time amount.* Unless you know his gotta stash of money hidden just wait for them to go out *and only get done for breaking in if caught by old bill rather than spotted by a neighbor who calls the police and has you done for weapons and violence.* Anyway think they are scumbags.


*cause mate if you tried to come into my house for a piss let alone a grow id bite your ear off and make you eat it...feel me....lol*

looool i can see it now, old bill ignoring the 100+ plants and taking you for BnE loool.....weapons and violence lol, your either living in the sticks, were you still bash two stones together for fire or about 12 and has yet to have his first fight..........lets hope people that grow at home all have nosey neighbours eh! lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 17, 2013)

anyone still got that pack of SLH seeds they were going to send closet grower......


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 17, 2013)

oh and morning Fuck-tards!!!

48hrs untill homelessness we shackin up or what rambo.....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> anyone still got that pack of SLH seeds they were going to send closet grower......


closet growers a debt headed CUNT! prik wanker fucker cant pay his debts

rant over

missed that docu last night, obviously made to make people thik weed is on par with crack!
3k every 3 montsh for a full house LMAO, pathertic

hydro--EMAIL bitch.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

id put the cunts to the sword


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

well Zedd it looks like u were right it wasnt splash back that was fucking my leaves on one of the dippy's it was a deficiency.
i just went up to feed them again there and a few more leaves are the same now, so i did what u said and fed them higher strength gave all 6 girls, 3ml grow, 1ml bloom & 0.5ml magnecal, hope that does the trick and dont make things worse,
on another note i dont know if i will be able to give them another 2 weeks veg as planned due to them growing like fuck im running out of space in the height department, its a cunt as i have a huge 7ft tall flower tent but my veg area is only 4ft high and the light and pots take up a bit of that space fuck it will just see how long i can leave it till they too close to light then i'll get them in beside the blue dream flowers, they shud be done in 2 weeks or so anyway, 

 1st 2 pics are the problem dippy,  these are the other 2 dippy i got with no such problems


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

imno expert like bertie but even i know thats not splash, unles ur actually dunkin your leaves, i have to lower my nutes a lil but going into my cave last night i noticed sum nute burn, OOPS, thats afirst, i forget im not running pe who can take pto an dmre than 7ml of base, guess im droping them, only for a few days, then ripen starts, how long u reckong on the bbc till finish scottish,, wait, your not him are u ffs, all these new names even im thinking ur kode, wtf


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

Rambo fairy s flown, signed for first class posted at 4pm ish


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> Rambo fairy s flown, signed for first class posted at 4pm ish


fuk em hope u wopre your tinfoil hat while posting that! asbestoz gloves and a mask to stop dna being blown onto it,, u know, in the essence of paranoia,,lol

fucking swear a copter was circling my house othe rnight, fucking paranoid much? LOL

rambo, cant hook u up for 3 cinwana mate soon as it is il send u those strawberries,, and a contact number would be nice, freind n that!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

hahaha i know mate 2 many new names, but no im not kode thank fuck lmao, i got 1 bbc clone going i got from another user a few month back mine is finishing in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> hahaha i know mate 2 many new names, but no im not kode thank fuck lmao, i got 1 bbc clone going i got from another user a few month back mine is finishing in 2 weeks or so.


how long she gone for,?mines a beast,


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> how long she gone for,?mines a beast,


she's been flowering since the 20th august mate fuck knws how many days i cant be arsed counting it up i just grow em till they look ready


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2013)

some blue pit around ten days in 12/12







looking for a keeper or two from 12 females, i keep hearing great things about the blue pit.


turbanator, lucky you somebody did the hard work of finding a nice pheno for you, i just had to toss this bastard out, reckon it would have give me 4 oz plus if it was female.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just smoked from cream caramel and feel like I could go sleep. 

Someone mentioned crack on here. Today I went and meet an old meet and randomly we both bumped into someone we used to knock about with. Was alright but bit different than us. Got into doing house robberies and ended up inside. See him today and he told us his smoking crack :/ looked trampy and reckons he dont spent to much on it and is gonna get off before Xmas. Hope he does man, always was a shit I guess but always polite and friendly if you knew him.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> fuk em hope u wopre your tinfoil hat while posting that! asbestoz gloves and a mask to stop dna being blown onto it,, u know, in the essence of paranoia,,lol
> 
> fucking swear a copter was circling my house othe rnight, fucking paranoid much? LOL
> 
> rambo, cant hook u up for 3 cinwana mate soon as it is il send u those strawberries,, and a contact number would be nice, freind n that!


the stealth packaging was state of the art....amusing even...ho ho ho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Just smoked from cream caramel and feel like I could go sleep.
> 
> Someone mentioned crack on here. Today I went and meet an old meet and randomly we both bumped into someone we used to knock about with. Was alright but bit different than us. Got into doing house robberies and ended up inside. See him today and he told us his smoking crack :/ looked trampy and reckons he dont spent to much on it and is gonna get off before Xmas. Hope he does man, always was a shit I guess but always polite and friendly if you knew him.


fukin dozey crackhead get a fukin life fffs or stop its only a bit o white


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> fukin dozey crackhead get a fukin life fffs or stop its only a bit o white


lol

andnigga1 get him to find out wer the fuk my 100 + ounce went cunts!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

what 100 oz crack mate lol would get threw it in a few hours lol,with help,pmfl


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

any wee comps or that running the now?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 17, 2013)

Fuck me is confusing n here theses days! Who's fucking who? Lol I know who a couple are like but ur all hurting my simple little mind lool. Well all mine are down dried and curing  got jus under 15oz. I am gutted I didn't get cut of the blue thai... Smells amazing and tastes the part aswell proper lemony fruity smell.
   
Thats me shut up shop now for the mean time.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol
> 
> andnigga1 get him to find out wer the fuk my 100 + ounce went cunts!


yeah show him this 100 oz


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

well done spooning,its no long in cumming together!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what 100 oz crack mate lol would get threw it in a few hours lol,with help,pmfl


main op got robbed by smackheeds, left 1 plant, the smallest,

came up at just shy of 5 ounce dry, so by that x it by another 24,,, well yano,, killer mate,lesson,, dint loose no equipment tho thank fuk, thats all in storage now,

nice spoon how u drying them i ya tent, PLZ dont say your flash drying em?

and them clones looking bit yelklow mate, wat ya doin with em if your shutting shop? not o the ask i got too many as it is


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 17, 2013)

No mate let em hang in the dark for 6 days with filter nd small fan runing. The clones have been abused! lmao I left em in the dark for like 4 days and it depended on how lazy I felt weather they got nutes or nor lol. Had a lot on my plate lately as ya kno so the clones have been botttom of the list. There going to a mates tomorrow.. Iv told him to keep one going till I can go again.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 17, 2013)

[h=2]




Jackie chan is dead r.i.p jackie[/h]
thats right, he fell 12 stories this morning to his death while filming a stunt for rush hour 5...bet jet li is loving it no more brucey or jackie..​


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 17, 2013)

lol its bull shit.....


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

anyone tryed them black fans that look like the ruk?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more low grade bs from u lem?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Talking of clones, this is the way and size they should look IMO


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Talking of clones, this is the way and size they should look IMO


nice and healthy mg, itake smaller ones cos they more stable in transport, but u rite for percy they can be a bit bigger.....psycho clone ok..?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> nice and healthy mg, itake smaller ones cos they more stable in transport, but u rite for percy they can be a bit bigger.....psycho clone ok..?


Hg will do m8 or even hydro lol. Yeah I like em a little bigger, suppose ur right tho, smallers easier to transport. I got the psychosis but it's an odd shape, it's like the fan leaves are growin fine but the shoots/branches are only about 1cm long coming outta the stem lol. Gimme a bit and ill get a pic, just remember tho that the psycho isn't my work, a m8 was tryin to look after it lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Hg will do m8 or even hydro lol. Yeah I like em a little bigger, suppose ur right tho, smallers easier to transport. I got the psychosis but it's an odd shape, it's like the fan leaves are growin fine but the shoots/branches are only about 1cm long coming outta the stem lol. Gimme a bit and ill get a pic, just remember tho that the psycho isn't my work, a m8 was tryin to look after it lol


yeah sorry hydrogrow im a bit mashed and thought I was talkin to some c called ......?lmao


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Hg will do m8 or even hydro lol. Yeah I like em a little bigger, suppose ur right tho, smallers easier to transport. I got the psychosis but it's an odd shape, it's like the fan leaves are growin fine but the shoots/branches are only about 1cm long coming outta the stem lol. Gimme a bit and ill get a pic, just remember tho that the psycho isn't my work, a m8 was tryin to look after it lol


yer my physco loks a bit mad? the bluepits are all beasts, chossing 5 of the sexiest and sticking em in flower, shit i might even fukit and throw the physco in since this is last round for a bit.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

The clones and two pics of the psycho lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yer my physco loks a bit mad? the bluepits are all beasts, chossing 5 of the sexiest and sticking em in flower, shit i might even fukit and throw the physco in since this is last round for a bit.


What ye mean last round, u retiring too? It'll never last lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

By the way I ain't too worried bout the psycho, it's only goin ly in the side of room to keep the strain here. The clones are goin for a good veg I'd say 4-5 weeks as will that psycho then ill get clones off her


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

hows the old fairy now a days?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What ye mean last round, u retiring too? It'll never last lol


na think wer moving, wife dont wanna stay round here after 1.we got burgled and 2. losing all that, having to get folks involved for the hunt, so people know what i do and think i just lost everythin (good thing) but just wanna move fresh start and move sumwer people dont know i do anything, get a lil op on the go and just pas son to my pal in another city, i did dvds so got to know people round here breaking my won cardinal rule of getting involved with neighbours, 
wife only told me 2 days ago shes been loking and told me today sum1 is looking round saturday!,im like fuk thanx for the heads up like,

so that being the case i am just gunna stik the physc o inflower fuk it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> na think wer moving, wife dont wanna stay round here after 1.we got burgled and 2. losing all that, having to get folks involved for the hunt, so people know what i do and think i just lost everythin (good thing) but just wanna move fresh start and move sumwer people dont know i do anything, get a lil op on the go and just pas son to my pal in another city, i did dvds so got to know people round here breaking my won cardinal rule of getting involved with neighbours,
> wife only told me 2 days ago shes been loking and told me today sum1 is looking round saturday!,im like fuk thanx for the heads up like,
> 
> so that being the case i am just gunna stik the physc o inflower fuk it


sounds like a plan m8, this my last grow here too then I'm movin, not far mind, givin my keys back to the bank and tellin them to go fuck themselves and goina rent


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hows the old fairy now a days?


Whats this fairy u speak of??


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 17, 2013)

What grow was it that you hit 15 from spoon? Not even sure if your sig changed and its a new grow n shit just woke up on the chair downstairs lol that cream caramel is a killer man.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 17, 2013)

ooooooooh its a secret lol


----------



## stedhed (Oct 17, 2013)

psysco and exo mothers lol...... exo being the bigger one...aint topped psyco yet....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

stedhed said:


> psysco and exo mothers lol......View attachment 2861915 exo being the bigger one...aint topped psyco yet....


Looks healthy but the exos a little stretched, I'd pinch them two big tops on her


----------



## stedhed (Oct 17, 2013)

yer she is cos she under a 300w clf just keeping them going till jan for next run to take my cuts......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks healthy but the exos a little stretched, I'd pinch them two big tops on her


----------



## stedhed (Oct 17, 2013)

she got toped once....will keep trimming her as she grows....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 17, 2013)

any of u lot got a spare cooltube/hood lying around going cheap?? or am i gonna need to bite the bullet and go to ebay? i wanna get the 400 in along side the 600w for flowering these BB girls but will need something to keep temps down, so was gonna have one cooled tube/hood and one open light,


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I swear I can already notice the affects of that ripen. Not complete yet of course but can see a difference in the buds IMO. Will be using again for sure.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just need to start getting these yields man feels a waste of time getting round 10 all the time. Hopefully the headband actually is a decent yielder like they claim. Blue cheese not meant to be all that for yield isit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I swear I can already notice the affects of that ripen. Not complete yet of course but can see a difference in the buds IMO. Will be using again for sure.


Oh aye ninja, great stuff ain't it, can usually see results in the first few hours after first feed of ripen...........get a fuckin grip lol!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 18, 2013)

I saw a 60% increase in buds within minutes... Lool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> I saw a 60% increase in buds within minutes... Lool


Aye you'd be right, usually makes an 8 week strain finish in half the time with twice the yeild

at least wer havin a laugh, he was fuckin serious lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning boy's.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning all, putting the last coat of paint on grow room todayn ten will be outfitting it once paint is dry


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

morning morning 

yeah the ripen is good but i dunno bout that good lol a full 7 days on the stuff before you notice anything and even then you would only notice a difference if you had grown that same strain minus the ripen before.

i had used it for years but pretty much always on the same strain exo, and with a full 2wk ripen i.e cut all nutes at day 42 that exo is ready at day 56 so with a short veg and a wks dry u could do some pretty quick grows with a high end product as ya end result.

just smoking a soma's amnesia haze, fuck me its some strong smoke and bag appeal is fucking wicked the bud is a frostfest lol aint blown away by the flavour but its certainly not anything you would call a bad flavour, wasnt flowered for very long either and at this strength with the bag appeal very nice strain.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

good morning, stopped waking at 4 am, thought I would open the door to the po but now I don't think they are coming, gonna get my numbers down and yield up....psycho needs a bit of veg time and a lot of pinching out but she can be a yielder, 2 weeks veg time only yielded 4 oz on the 8.5 weeker and about 6 on the 10 weeker by the looks....we shall see choppin sunday


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

i have heard people say of the ripen too that yes it makes the buds look ready quicker but if you scope it the trichs aint ready like they should be, i use to always need a quick thing, and it deffo does make shit quicker and imo tastier and is a cheap nute.

but its not everyones cup of tea and like i say have seen it said that if you scope the buds to see if the trichs are cloudy,amber etc then they look early where as the bud is looking ready??? i never scoped anything if it wasnt ready in 8-9wk max it still got pulled regardless.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 18, 2013)

I see you guys going on about "ripen" I'm assuming you man the GHE version?

If so don't you guys think it impacts on flavour?

When I've ran it before (still got a 1litre bottle never used) I've found the taste is very different vs not using it. Don't get me wrong it helps to speed up the finishing of a plant but I think because its so heavy on sulphur its imparting some flavour in the finished product. 


I may run it again on a test case with 2 current clones I've got, to make sure that the taste test isn't compromised. 


Just curious what you guys think?



J


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 18, 2013)

Morning wankers. Sat on the thunderbox having a bangin shit and tjought of you!!! See thoughfull to the end

Err week 7 today got the 600 in my hood and 400 in a reflector amd temps holdin at 27 so its gravy. Blue pit and physco goin in flower today yes or ima miss xmas bollox fucking xmas...

Wait ropen immidiate results. . See I called it first ninja is a numbnut!! 
Hows things rambo m8 hope ya orite...

Sae gettin a grow going?? Fresh paint?? Wowzer thought id never see the day! Fuuuk me

Id like to have atarted ripen at day 42 simce im day 50 now id be done soon boo fookin hoo... never ran livers and bbc but I think thr gunna go the 10 unfortunately or not watever way u wanna look at it how is everyone?? Hapy now its cold as bizzles grow space or what?? LoL takin piss mate hahaha  we will deal with it on gta bitch!!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

jondamon said:


> I see you guys going on about "ripen" I'm assuming you man the GHE version?
> 
> If so don't you guys think it impacts on flavour?
> 
> ...


i and some friends used it in a previous life lol for a number of years on the same strains deffo speeds things up and imo improves flavour not impairs it? i have smoked the same strains many times with and without and been a smoker along time.



Turbanator said:


> Morning wankers. Sat on the thunderbox having a bangin shit and tjought of you!!! See thoughfull to the end
> 
> Err week 7 today got the 600 in my hood and 400 in a reflector amd temps holdin at 27 so its gravy. Blue pit and physco goin in flower today yes or ima miss xmas bollox fucking xmas...
> 
> ...


howdy turbs

yeah im not bad mate, just been spending lots of time with the kids n ex, yeah the livers is a ten wker imo mate but still a lovely smoke at 9 even 8 with a dose of the go fast lol just very light stone at 8-9wks still amazing smell and flavour tho.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 18, 2013)

Mornng jobby jabbers, just woke up and having my breakfast ( a nice fat J), my new fan for the tent arrived this morning so will be getting that in today and that shud hopefully give me more space and i can get the veggers in beside these flowers that are due down in 2 weeks, would have liked to let the veg a little longer but im running out o height in the loft


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> morning morning
> 
> yeah the ripen is good but i dunno bout that good lol a full 7 days on the stuff before you notice anything and even then you would only notice a difference if you had grown that same strain minus the ripen before.
> 
> ...


yeah no real flavour but u can taste the bat shit, gonna cure some see if any flav develops, glad u like it


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah no real flavour but u can taste the bat shit, gonna cure some see if any flav develops, glad u like it


i did try and pm ya zed, as i pressed send first it came up with that insert numbers shit to proceed then it went to some ad page??? i reloaded riu and it obviously didnt send.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 18, 2013)

well i just went and changed my fans out and got all the veggies out the loft and into my tent as i only had a few inches left in loft b4 they hit the light, the tent is a little crowded for now and due to heat issues i have only a 600w hps and a 300wcfl in there but in 2 weeks the 4 blue dream will be out and the 6 new girls will have all the space to themselves, when i get a cooltube i will be running a 600 & 400 hps in the flower tent.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 18, 2013)

morning,still skint,jobless,fucked off,depressed,.....u get the jist.....[video=youtube_share;6l9ZbnzUUKg]http://youtu.be/6l9ZbnzUUKg[/video]


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 18, 2013)

I even get a mention in this....well...almost,....[video=youtube_share;g6RMwIh714A]http://youtu.be/g6RMwIh714A[/video]


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 18, 2013)

....fuck me im old...


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 18, 2013)

just got back from local council meeting.....[video=youtube_share;QcE5aDTszrY]http://youtu.be/QcE5aDTszrY[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> morning,still skint,jobless,fucked off,depressed,.....u get the jist.....[video=youtube_share;6l9ZbnzUUKg]http://youtu.be/6l9ZbnzUUKg[/video]


fukin ell baz u older than me....no I don't think so.......reo speedwagon...haven't heard that since DLT was on the radio ......fukin ell


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

Kidz hey.................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1OqCARzwL8&list=PL19E184ACDD2CFF1F


----------



## trophycliipp (Oct 18, 2013)

Quick update on my grow. I am unsure how long left before I cut them down, but I am guessing about 2 weeks....any opinions more than welcome.

Oh and I hate mold and bud worm.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Quick update on my grow. I am unsure how long left before I cut them down, but I am guessing about 2 weeks....any opinions more than welcome.
> 
> Oh and I hate mold and bud worm.View attachment 2862820View attachment 2862821View attachment 2862822View attachment 2862823


they are 4 or 5 weeks from finishing, they wont finish cos its winter, sorry mate


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> fukin ell baz u older than me....no I don't think so.......reo speedwagon...haven't heard that since DLT was on the radio ......fukin ell


im 44 Monday Z, ....just waiting for god now........[video=youtube_share;jmo36gnUCWE]http://youtu.be/jmo36gnUCWE[/video]


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 18, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Quick update on my grow. I am unsure how long left before I cut them down, but I am guessing about 2 weeks....any opinions more than welcome.
> 
> Oh and I hate mold and bud worm.View attachment 2862820View attachment 2862821View attachment 2862822View attachment 2862823


as zedd said they are at least 4-5 weeks if not more from finishing, get them inside if u can and use a hps otherwise if they get left out u are fucked they will yield nothing


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> im 44 Monday Z, ....just waiting for god now........[video=youtube_share;jmo36gnUCWE]http://youtu.be/jmo36gnUCWE[/video]


still a fesh faced baby man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KiuTG9SJyM0]http://youtu.be/KiuTG9SJyM0[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> as zedd said they are at least 4-5 weeks if not more from finishing, get them inside if u can and use a hps otherwise if they get left out u are fucked they will yield nothing


don't think they are in pots......? a whole polytunnels worth......?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 18, 2013)

fuck all you old dears in here are making me feel like a spritely young kid again when in fact im a lazy arsed 27yr old that acts about 50 lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> still a fesh faced baby man


i think the amount of shit you experience in life ages you Z,....& Ive experienced a lot of shit in my life believe me,Hope you & yours are all good m8.


----------



## trophycliipp (Oct 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> don't think they are in pots......? a whole polytunnels worth......?


They are in a poly tunnel at the moment...would that help?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube_share;KiuTG9SJyM0]http://youtu.be/KiuTG9SJyM0[/video]


you can make a taser out of a camera with a flash on it.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> Quick update on my grow. I am unsure how long left before I cut them down, but I am guessing about 2 weeks....any opinions more than welcome.
> 
> Oh and I hate mold and bud worm.View attachment 2862820View attachment 2862821View attachment 2862822View attachment 2862823


someones gotta ask.......why take a massive risk growing that quantity when it wont finish.....madness or complete inexperience imo, they need to look like that in june not October, waste of time, but you will get some weed but it will be gash, try sellin it you will piss someone off etc...disaster on every level


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

how many plants in the polytunnel mate?


----------



## trophycliipp (Oct 18, 2013)

I have 2 plants, nothing spectacular...

I struggle to see how I get plants to look like this in June when the the hours of sun light only start to lessen at the end of July. You could say in-experience, but this was just a bit of fun and it's not being sold.

And yes, maybe it will be a disaster on every level. But I don't have the luxury of growing indoors and I have to take what mother nature gives.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

trophycliipp said:


> I have 2 plants, nothing spectacular...
> 
> I struggle to see how I get plants to look like this in June when the the hours of sun light only start to lessen at the end of July. You could say in-experience, but this was just a bit of fun and it's not being sold.
> 
> And yes, maybe it will be a disaster on every level. But I don't have the luxury of growing indoors and I have to take what mother nature gives.


well since you asked the way to do it would have been to plant a few out in april/may give em 6 weeks veg then stick black plastic bins over them to trigger flowering at 12/12 by mid june they will look bttr than urs do now and finish august early sept........but ive never grown outside in this country cos I value my liberty


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 18, 2013)

afternoon tittywanks.........


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2013)

same shiy!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone else been on bmr lately?? Apparently it's gone now too my m8 was tellin me


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone else been on bmr lately?? Apparently it's gone now too my m8 was tellin me


fukin ell wheres a man to buy or trade these days, kin feds


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2013)

I know m8, a fuckin joke this is lol. My m8 says it's not the Feds tho, something about the owner shut down cos of a security risk and is givin everyone ther Bitcoins back?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I know m8, a fuckin joke this is lol. My m8 says it's not the Feds tho, something about the owner shut down cos of a security risk and is givin everyone ther Bitcoins back?


yeah hg the upshot is that everyone is shittin their pants, hope he did do the decent thing, safer for him too loool the peeps on there .........do you want your hit clean..120k or "not clean" up to 300k....the mind boggles but not the sort of geezers u want to piss about


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah hg the upshot is that everyone is shittin their pants, hope he did do the decent thing, safer for him too loool the peeps on there .........do you want your hit clean..120k or "not clean" up to 300k....the mind boggles but not the sort of geezers u want to piss about


true m8 I never thot of it like that, not the sorta boys u wanna steal Bitcoins off


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wonder did them guys give any free samples to get ther reviews up lol....fuck I'd love one of them lol


----------



## trophycliipp (Oct 18, 2013)

Well as a newbie with no xp I am grateful for the advice and tips. I have just let them grown. They may not be fully mature when I cut them, but they have been a good learning curve.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 18, 2013)

well just watched that green street 3...crok of shit...cant beat the first 1....


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cant beat the first 1....


.......Amen.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 18, 2013)

cldnt fight there way out a wet paper bag lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 18, 2013)

fuck me i leave for 2mins n this threads dead.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

lol at lemon. and even green street number one was shite!!! get some i.d in ya u pussys or the firm, green street behave, aint that the one where the hobbit is a hooligan???


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 18, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lol at lemon. and even green street number one was shite!!! get some i.d in ya u pussys or the firm, green street behave, aint that the one where the hobbit is a hooligan???


yea, i keept waiting for him to get down on his knees n start talking about his ring,,,,,,,the main guys an aussie with the worst cockney accent since the mary poppins geezer......but

gaystreet 1 is worth watching 100 times instead of num 2 <<worst waste of life ever......


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2013)

So nobody going to the Amsterdam next month?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 18, 2013)

oi oi rambo im curious about ripen,,,,does it do anything for budsize / density,,,,,,is it like a booster or just a finsher??

and why cut out base nutes? is ripen a nute?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 18, 2013)

lol Rambo mite as well change ya name to ripen......think u all just need to buy a bottle and try it...no halm?......me ive never used it....but I got a bottle.....all im gonna do is pk....canna boost then prob week or 2 at end just ripen.....that will be my exp......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> So nobody going to the Amsterdam next month?


i'll be there


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 19, 2013)

morning fucktards, how are we all 2day?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2013)

stupid cops lmao.......doh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M4ocodNA5Q


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> stupid cops lmao.......doh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M4ocodNA5Q


lol, what a dumbarse


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

bet it was the best fuck of his life though!

i would have done the same thing in his shoes, i wouldn't be able to keep that shit to myself. 

sae hope you give everything a good clean mate, how you getting on?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> bet it was the best fuck of his life though!
> 
> i would have done the same thing in his shoes, i wouldn't be able to keep that shit to myself.
> 
> sae hope you give everything a good clean mate, how you getting on?


All good mate cheers, just having fag break from putting last coat of paint on the cupboard, ran into a few slight problems though lol, 8" fan n filter is far too large for the cupboard so may see if someone wants to swap a 6" for it n gonna have to wait till next lot of money comes in so I can afford a cooltube/hood, other than that all going swimmingly thank you very much, also the present included in the box was fucking tasty as hell n will certainly be added to my "to grow" list in the future lol

hows tricks with you?


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

8" fan? get your tape measure out you tool! the fan and filter were 6" and the other fan was a 4"

and what is wrong with the cooltube you got? 

i'm ok ta, got a few new smoking apparatus but nothing decent to throw in it really, i bought some haze and cheese the other day but they don't get me stoned, i need to throw in some of the deep blue hash i made to get a kick.

give everything a nice wipe down for me eh?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> 8" fan? get your tape measure out you tool! the fan and filter were 6" and the other fan was a 4"
> 
> and what is wrong with the cooltube you got?
> 
> ...


Sorry im having a senior moment lmao,kids running round stressing me out lol, what i meant to say was that the filter on the 6" fan is too long so will need a shorter filter lol and i need to buy some clamps for attaching filter to fan etc when i get paid next, swear i must be going mental lol, thats the 2nd convo ive fucked up in already today lol

Everything was wiped n polished the second it came outta the box for security just to be on the safe side

Actually ive just had a thought about how to make the bigger filter work in there ............brb gotta go grab me tape measure lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

you can do it sae!, a bigger filter works better and creates less noise, i think you can make it work.

btw, don't waste a thing, that slate is good for sitting hot ballasts on lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 19, 2013)

I have sum ducting n shit if u need sae. Then a tiny length between fan and filter. Err waz u neesing a extractor? I have a thermastatic inline adjustable and a big black rvk looking thing works mint 



Lot to br said for magmetic ballasts the fan on digis are loooud


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

Right well drill battery has died so delayed for n hour while that charges lol

hink ive figured out a way to incorporate that big filter so should all be good, once batter has charged ill get everything mounted (loose fit) n then chuck some pics up for ya`s

Also @ turbanator ive got the ducting i need cheers but if you have any 4" or 6" ducting clamps going spare feel free to gimme a shout lol( the heavy duty clamps that attch fan to filter mainly )


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

So whats everyone else upto today then?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Right well drill battery has died so delayed for n hour while that charges lol
> 
> hink ive figured out a way to incorporate that big filter so should all be good, once batter has charged ill get everything mounted (loose fit) n then chuck some pics up for ya`s
> 
> Also @ turbanator ive got the ducting i need cheers but if you have any 4" or 6" ducting clamps going spare feel free to gimme a shout lol( the heavy duty clamps that attch fan to filter mainly )


sae u can use cable ties for the attaching much cheaper and easier to fit imo


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 19, 2013)

oi oi shit stabbers.........cable ties, great for so many things.....tieing, clamping, cabels, kidnapp, construction.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sae u can use cable ties for the attaching much cheaper and easier to fit imo


yeah will do that for attaching the ducting to stuff but to attach the fan to the filterive always found those clamps to be a bit more durable


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Woke up still feeling abit drunk so thought fuck it crack on....come home quick cause my mates are lightweights and wanna eat before we get on it tonight.....gotta the old school dark and dirty drums going think its time for some beers. fucking done 190 quid on scratch cards last night like a cunt kept buying the tenner ones and said i werent leaving it until i won something...i won a fiver lol....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Done a wee bit more setting up at my room today, got the fucking cunting pebbles washed lol. All I need to do now is fill the tanks and pot the clones but that's goina have to wait till tomoro cos now I'm headin out to my m8s to get smashed. Oh and the psycho that I got back the other day the top of it and the new growth are looking better already!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

bludy trees lol.....


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

nice looking lady m8


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

had to mesh them up.....them canes are 4 foot lol and pushed to bottom of pots....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 19, 2013)

leepy said:


> nice looking lady m8


your avatar is hypnotic mate lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 19, 2013)

looking sweet as usual imc, they are gonna be massive when they finish


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

this was the biggest plant iv grown it took me longer to untie all the string holding it up than it did for me to crop it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

nice....the biggest one is bout 4 n half foot stem bout inch n half.....what was that strain leepy?


leepy said:


> View attachment 2863938View attachment 2863939
> 
> this was the biggest plant iv grown it took me longer to untie all the string holding it up than it did for me to crop it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

will be a guesstimate comp on biggest one..be a nice little prize too.....lol


ScottishWeedman said:


> looking sweet as usual imc, they are gonna be massive when they finish


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt it was white widow in a flood an drain set up i made the pot was only 10ltr and i was fucking amazed at how fast an big it grew the pic was from wk5 in flower an the end chop i got just under 8oz


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

nice man ...white widow ...always wanted to have a blast at that......that's a couple of the Acapulco gold....got bc aswell.....just running pure coco with canna.....nice pic at week 5....bet they looked like monsters when chopped.....8oz......yummy


leepy said:


> imcjayt it was white widow in a flood an drain set up i made the pot was only 10ltr and i was fucking amazed at how fast an big it grew the pic was from wk5 in flower an the end chop i got just under 8oz


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

same plant at wk 2 in veg an my home made fogger i used this with canna a+b init as well as water so not only did it raise the humidity it foiler fed em too


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

nice man...how long u veg?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

bc at the back they 3 foot.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

Come up against an obstacle setting the room up, having the intake fan running will be too noisy by far an will keep my daughter awake so does anyone know if a 4" passive intake about 6ft off the ground will be any good? Will be running a 6" fan filter n cooltube on exhaust fan


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

that's all I got mate....aint had no probs.....aint got to worry 2 much bout intake.....pressure dose the job....if put hand over hole I can feel the cold air being pulled in......


Saerimmner said:


> Come up against an obstacle setting the room up, having the intake fan running will be too noisy by far an will keep my daughter awake so does anyone know if a 4" passive intake about 6ft off the ground will be any good? Will be running a 6" fan filter n cooltube on exhaust fan


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

6 foot off ground mite be a bit to high tho......mines like a foot and half......off floor........intake bottom outtake top......opposite sides


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 6 foot off ground mite be a bit to high tho......mines like a foot and half......off floor........intake bottom outtake top......opposite sides


yeah thats the problem lol, the ONLY thing i can use for a passive intake is a 42 hole 6ft off the floor, might just use it with a length of ducting on n let the pressure pull the air thru the ducting


will get some pics up in a sec so you lot can see what i mean


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

yer I suppose u cld run some ducting off it and see if it will work......


Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats the problem lol, the ONLY thing i can use for a passive intake is a 42 hole 6ft off the floor, might just use it with a length of ducting on n let the pressure pull the air thru the ducting
> 
> 
> will get some pics up in a sec so you lot can see what i mean


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice man...how long u veg?



4wk max m8


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

fuk me thay was big for 4 week lol...


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats the problem lol, the ONLY thing i can use for a passive intake is a 42 hole 6ft off the floor, might just use it with a length of ducting on n let the pressure pull the air thru the ducting
> 
> 
> will get some pics up in a sec so you lot can see what i mean


warm air rises and cold air drops so it would be ok, you would need to have a small 10inch fan or 2 pushing the air up from below the plants though.

and at 6ft i would think the filter would pull it straight out before it could drop.... could you not run ducting from the 6ft high hole and down to the floor were you can attach the intake fan to pull the air through......

you can box the fan as well to make it silent as below.....

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/diy-sound-proof-box-to-silemnce-your-inline-fan.46564/


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have any isolating fan or nothing......


Lemon king said:


> warm air rises and cold air drops so it would be ok, you would need to have a small 10inch fan or 2 pushing the air up from below the plants though.
> 
> and at 6ft i would think the filter would pull it straight out before it could drop.... could you not run ducting from the 6ft high hole and down to the floor were you can attach the intake fan to pull the air through......
> 
> ...


----------



## leepy (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/721450-my-super-stealthy-underground-grow-3.html


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

suppose dippends on your setup tho.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

Well this is the cupboard, intake is the hole in the back wall above the cooltube, thinking of attaching a length of ducting and running it down the back left hand corner of the room where the fan currently is to about 2ft off the floor and hoping the pressure pulls the air thru n down the ducting


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

hmm dunno if u would get enuff pressure off that small hole esp if running ducting off it down to the floor....isent there any way u can cut a 4 inch of 6 inch hole at the bottom somewere and cover it with a metal grate cover ect so dosent look so obvious.....say coming from left wall or wall at the back were that 4 inch hole is?.....whats behind those 2 walls...one at the back and one on the left......


Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 2863996 Well this is the cupboard, intake is the hole in the back wall above the cooltube, thinking of attaching a length of ducting and running it down the back left hand corner of the room where the fan currently is to about 2ft off the floor and hoping the pressure pulls the air thru n down the ducting


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

also were u planning to filter out?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hmm dunno if u would get enuff pressure off that small hole esp if running ducting off it down to the floor....isent there any way u can cut a 4 inch of 6 inch hole at the bottom somewere and cover it with a metal grate cover ect so dosent look so obvious.....say coming from left wall or wall at the back were that 4 inch hole is?.....whats behind those 2 walls...one at the back and one on the left......


Behind the left n back walls is my daughters bedroom so thats a no go, only place I could do it is on the right hand side wall that goes into our bedroom but thats even more time n expense i cant afford


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

bedroom wld be a good idea.....mate the hole aint got to be perfict....then cover with a metal frill few sqid from screwfix or sommert job done........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

frill....lmao ment grill


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

like one of these......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> bedroom wld be a good idea.....mate the hole aint got to be perfict....then cover with a metal frill few sqid from screwfix or sommert job done........


yeah it may be the only way but gonna set it up with just bit of ducting attached to it first n see if it works or not before i go chopping stuff to pieces lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

ah its only a little hole thru plasterboard lol grill wld tidy it up lol.....but yer jive your was a blast first mate was just throwing few ideas at ya......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

omg I cant fuking spell tonite......u kno what I ment tho....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

what u planning on blooming lol....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what u planning on blooming lol....


Got a few seeds floating around here im gonna start off with then buy some new strains from the first harvest money methinks


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

nice one lad....looking 4wd to seing it......


Saerimmner said:


> Got a few seeds floating around here im gonna start off with then buy some new strains from the first harvest money methinks


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice one lad....looking 4wd to seing it......


you n me both lmao......been nearly 3 years now lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

flys by don't it yer kno u been looking fwd to this for a whyle.....lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

Think once ive done this first run or 2 first strains im buying are Dinafem Blue Hash and Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon, then once ive done those i think im gonna try some of the BB stuff


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Think once ive done this first run or 2 first strains im buying are Dinafem Blue Hash and Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon, then once ive done those i think im gonna try some of the BB stuff


tutankamon is not what its billed to be..........shite yield average to strong smoke.......not worth the ........


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> tutankamon is not what its billed to be..........shite yield average to strong smoke.......not worth the ........


See that was the exact opposite of my experience with it, mine was fucking strong smoke that was putting experienced smokers on their arses an i got over 6.5oz off of 1 with a week or 2 veg


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> tutankamon is not what its billed to be..........shite yield average to strong smoke.......not worth the ........


Z is spot on, I've grow it twice, very meadioca plant .


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 19, 2013)

Any one else sat board stiff , but wrecked , mrs laying on setee watching Xfactor !, that kid in a boat , would be better off pushing it out to sea & trying to catch makerel ! , 3 cookies & I wanna have relations with that chubby blonde piece !


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sat playing some andcy c drunk n thinking about my ex lol sad aint it but I loved her


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Sat playing some andcy c drunk n thinking about my ex lol sad aint it but I loved her


Are you far from the sea ?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 19, 2013)

. . . Or rope ?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 19, 2013)

I ain't gonna top myself over her but dunno hard to put it into words :/ am fucked init just chatting shit lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Got a few seeds floating around here im gonna start off with then buy some new strains from the first harvest money methinks


email rimmer m8

well this bbc is turning its a bit foa fucking beast! gunna be a ncie yeilder, frsoty as fuk, in ther 2nd brown now, so the just under 3 weeks timescale that should be reet and is 10 weeks, but i got a sneaky feeling ther guinna go a tad longer, but we will see, the livers also, start ripen in a day or 2,

im feeidng every night so just add ripen rather than water innit.

sweet

and ninja, going by your posts mate, i can totally see why the missus blew u off, stress head much? sat liseting to suiceide FM lol,, bet u spy on here and shit,, hahaha,,, u need to become as we say, a oral demon, no womans leaving u wen u know wat to do with ya tongue pal!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

@turbs you got a reply mate


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

turbs I bet your a soppy cunt too.....listen to boyz 2 men ect.....lmaoooooooo


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> turbs I bet your a soppy cunt too.....listen to boyz 2 men ect.....lmaoooooooo


 lol yeh for sure, u know the titanic song by veline dion HAHAH,, na, if she ondt like my cock then move on! ya get me,

these livers stionk, ihave to close all teh winders in the house wer they are wen i open up, they HONK, as do the bbc, i just hope the bbs are 10 week finishers, cant be arsed with a 13 week job.. but like i say ripen starts in a day or so so ther finshing regardless


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

lmao lad u always make me laff funny cunt.....are u ref to barneys blue cheese?...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lol yeh for sure, u know the titanic song by veline dion HAHAH,, na, if she ondt like my cock then move on! ya get me,
> 
> these livers stionk, ihave to close all teh winders in the house wer they are wen i open up, they HONK, as do the bbc, i just hope the bbs are 10 week finishers, cant be arsed with a 13 week job.. but like i say ripen starts in a day or so so ther finshing regardless


theres a bit o bbc goin about my way at the min...be interesting to see what urs is like and if this other shit even is bbc, People saying it's sprayed shit....lucky I don't have to buy it


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

Night all..... up for work in 5hrs ...not looking forward to it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 19, 2013)

laters lad......


Saerimmner said:


> Night all..... up for work in 5hrs ...not looking forward to it lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2013)

ok got my new room set up all i need all i need is a new can and bulb and thinks im sorted!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ok got my new room set up all i need all i need is a new can and bulb and thinks im sorted!


Pics or I don't believe ye


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2013)

awww i would rather wait till its finished lol but if must


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 19, 2013)

ok troops heeded 2 get it started so i can update the old journal


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol sat feeling fucked man my hands took so long to write what I wanna say. Playing music way before my t


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2864258View attachment 2864259View attachment 2864260View attachment 2864261
> ok troops heeded 2 get it started so i can update the old journal


what lighting u putting in ther a 6?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Sat playing some andcy c drunk n thinking about my ex lol sad aint it but I loved her


i loved her too n so did half the street move on maaaaan


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


So sae what u got to do now to get up n runnin?.....ain't been assed to read the last pages


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i loved her too n so did half the street move on maaaaan


. . . At least I used to let the dog out !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 20, 2013)

thaithc said:


> hello fellas in the UK, anyone wants Thai sativa?


Much u got??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Morning folks...ended up sniffing some crap c last nite, payin for it now, can't sleep and can hardly breath either


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 20, 2013)

thaithc said:


> hello fellas in the UK, anyone wants Thai sativa?


We want you to fuck off trying to hustle in our thread.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2013)

thaithc said:


> hello fellas in the UK, anyone wants Thai sativa?


mr mr me love you long time......mr!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 20, 2013)

already got one rolled up in the left hand, pu$$y on my mind tighter then the headband, kush in my lungs, got ganja in my sweat glands this shit im on better then the next strand!....

<font size="5">[video=youtube;kbstA0YvSK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbstA0YvSK0[/video]


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

fuck off lemon, only just got finished on redtube i'll be back there again soon at this rate, anyway you already posted this shit


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 20, 2013)

My head hurts and the women in my life are being cunts. Proper want one to bring me round some macds.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> what lighting u putting in ther a 6?


400 mate!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 20, 2013)

rooting trees eh!

[video=youtube;SER1vZZWtwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SER1vZZWtwg[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> already got one rolled up in the left hand, pu$$y on my mind tighter then the headband, kush in my lungs, got ganja in my sweat glands this shit im on better then the next strand!....
> 
> <font size="5">[video=youtube;kbstA0YvSK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbstA0YvSK0[/video]


Thats the shit


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> fuck off lemon, only just got finished on redtube i'll be back there again soon at this rate, anyway you already posted this shit


youporn and youjizz.com if you need more.....hahaha i didnt even remember posting it before....egal eyes loool


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

Mornin shit stains, how are we all 2day? im just getting ready to take my boy to lazer tag for a cpl games not been since i was a kid myself so now my son is old enough he's my excuse for going back lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 20, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Mornin shit stains, how are we all 2day? im just getting ready to take my boy to lazer tag for a cpl games not been since i was a kid myself so now my son is old enough he's my excuse for going back lol


get ya rambo on john!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> youporn and youjizz.com if you need more.....hahaha i didnt even remember posting it before....egal eyes loool


most you cunts would be on her like a trampon a bag of chips lol,me 2(joke)


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> youporn and youjizz.com if you need more.....hahaha i didnt even remember posting it before....egal eyes loool



i've paid more to bang worse, does that make me some kind of scumbag?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 20, 2013)

Lemmi know if u need flowr bulb sure I got a unused sonT Bout somewhere


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

he has more than ten times your posts lol, nearly all of them in here.

in all seriousness nobody wants anything you are selling, it goes against the rules of the site


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 20, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> most you cunts would be on her like a trampon a bag of chips lol,me 2(joke)


I'd let her suck me off for a tenner !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 20, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> most you cunts would be on her like a trampon a bag of chips lol,me 2(joke)


"Trampon", are they tampons for tramps ?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 20, 2013)

thaithc said:


> chill mate,
> (our thread)
> who da fuck are you
> 80 posts you think you can sit there tell me to fuck off?


Go fuk your bunk thai weed.looool


And that birds a little hunny. Aaaawwww drrroooollll I do love the vunreble ones muahahaha


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

well im back from lazer tag and i feel like im dying i dont have the energy for that shit these days only done 3 20 min games and i feel like i done 6 hrs in the gym, at least my boy enjoyed his 1st time, think we gonna make it a weekly thing,


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

some pics of my girls, just had them out for a feed so thot id let u all see where im at,


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Swear my little tents fan must be vibrating on something the noise is pissing me off. Gonna take the fucking thing out tomorrow and put it back in differently.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

typical quiet sunday in here then, fuck what do u all do every sunday its 50+ posts a day sometimes mon-sat then sunday comes and ur lucky if u get 5 in 24hrs lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 20, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> typical quiet sunday in here then, fuck what do u all do every sunday its 50+ posts a day sometimes mon-sat then sunday comes and ur lucky if u get 5 in 24hrs lol


. . . Church m8.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 20, 2013)

more like bashing the bishop lol


Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> . . . Church m8.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

yeah thats what i thot m8, u are all away ripping the head off it lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 20, 2013)

im just having a blast on badcompany 2


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im just having a blast on badcompany 2


im wanting to get on ma xbox but the wife is watching a film so need to wait, would play it in ma room but got a new 3d tv and its excellent for gaming so wud rather wait


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 20, 2013)

I see the veggies coming on nice....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 20, 2013)

yeah they are doing great, soon to be flowers rather than veggies went 12/12 2 days ago, and have to say zedd was spot on with the deficiency and the quick fix he gave me worked a treat all new growth on that plant is nice and green with no discoloration, if they double in size during flower i will be a very happy chappy, just hope i get at least 3 females out this 6. then im gonna chuck a cpl in 12/12 from seed to fill the space left by any males


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 20, 2013)

yer sounds like a plan.......just took bout 6 cuts gonna c how they go.....


----------



## Y0da (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Guys

Any chance of a price per oz update? I'm being offered £160, what do you think?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2013)

sounds ok these days


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 21, 2013)

Y0da said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any chance of a price per oz update? I'm being offered £160, what do you think?


Snap the arm off if it's produced well, that's about as cheap as it goes tbh.

£200 is going rate.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

depends on the strain imo. can get shit for around that. 240/250 around here for cheese or the hazes. 220 for anything else but youll only get 200 at a time if buying 9.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2013)

thaithc said:


> chill mate,
> (our thread)
> who da fuck are you
> 80 posts you think you can sit there tell me to fuck off?



Assumption is the mother of all fuck up's.


Nothing is what it seems round here......

[video=youtube;bj7VCaNMQIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bj7VCaNMQIY[/video]


FUCK OFF!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> depends on the strain imo. can get shit for around that. 240/250 around here for cheese or the hazes. 220 for anything else but youll only get 200 at a time if buying 9.


"What's in a name? That which we call a Rose, by any other name would smell as sweet."

240/250 for Cheese that probably isn't the real deal and Haze's with no Haze in them, it really does sicken me these day's that the masses seem to think that a made up label (usually stolen) on your beans means that the resulting bud from the many different phenos is instantly worth a premium based on the hype.

Mine goes out at 160 and the coming Exo will go out for not much more and certainly no more than 200 on singles.
In fact I'll probably never charge more than 200 on singles, fuck what the runaway market is doing.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah it's just weed that smells abit cheesey lol odd time it's actually good cheese. Hazes its really only the amnesia people get and odd time now n then lemon haze. What strains goes for 160? I wouldn't ever buy my weed again just because I refuse to pay the crazy prices for underweight bud sold by a chav on a bike.


----------



## indikat (Oct 21, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> "What's in a name? That which we call a Rose, by any other name would smell as sweet."
> 
> 240/250 for Cheese that probably isn't the real deal and Haze's with no Haze in them, it really does sicken me these day's that the masses seem to think that a made up label (usually stolen) on your beans means that the resulting bud from the many different phenos is instantly worth a premium based on the hype.
> 
> ...


why wouldn't you charge more than 200?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I was thinkin the same


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

allow somebody else a chance to make money on it, you don't want the end user paying 20 quid for 1.2g, that's a slap in the face. I only sell to very close friends and they donate between 120-200 max. free to some people.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> allow somebody else a chance to make money on it, you don't want the end user paying 20 quid for 1.2g, that's a slap in the face. I only sell to very close friends and they donate between 120-200 max. free to some people.


sounds very reasonable, I don't share your sentiments but respect them, I am takin a risk and if someone wants to pay me £300 for a single then I am gonna accept, hes still gonna make enough the short weight cunt..........simpl ecomomics really but I live in the SE so theres more money spose


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 21, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What strains goes for 160?


Anything I've produced that doesn't pass the gram test.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Anything I've produced that doesn't pass the gram test.


 please explain what the gram test consists of, sounds intriguing


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 21, 2013)

indikat said:


> why wouldn't you charge more than 200?


Because from where I'm standing (and I've always stood here tbh) it's a psychoactive substance bought and sold by weight.
I've smoked some weed in my time and plan to smoke plenty more yet, not even close to 10% of any of it was worth £200 an oz in terms of it's effect.

I don't grow green vegetable matter that might give you a tickle if you smoke enough yet it's priced according to a market rrp as if it was a designer label "What you smoking on?".
I grow cannabis and charge what it's objectively worth (to a degree), if somebody really wants a name to go with it then they can have one, if they then want to go and rape somebody else over the hype/name/rrp and take the end user as a consumer mug then those are the kind of people I differ from in a business strategy sense. 

Over the past 10 years the supply of ganja in Britain has gone through the roof, the price has gone the same way in half the time while the quality has dropped through the floor!?!?!?
Too many people in it to push out crops of shite vegetable matter for raw cash, I'm all about striving to grow weed that smashes the fuck out of you for it to be worth more than gold in the first place, not because it's unrelated made up name got some fucking Jim'll Fix it badge from cup.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> please explain what the gram test consists of, sounds intriguing


Take a gram of bud, any proper dried bud.

If I can vape that gram steady all day and get mashed to the point that I'm falling asleep drooling by mid evening it passes the test.

Possibly push to a 2g test but after that it's "meh, standard" to be fair.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

fuck it it should be free lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

So thats all yer weed that goes for 160 then bertie lmao


Allnmy shit abliterates ghe gramm test... 

But I put mine out at ! 160 bulk nk mTter whT strain then everyone can eat.. 200+ is mental and tbh I couldnt charge that.despite me being told my weed was best about andnthey pay 240 for worse..im just too fucking nice


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2013)

I need to have a word with myself........1 g of anything does not get me wrecked, nicely stoned like 9 week psycho, but wrecked takes some effort and a cano


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2013)

or a session with Rambo usually does it


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

zeddd said:


> or a session with Rambo usually does it


that sounds GAY


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> So thats all yer weed that goes for 160 then bertie lmao
> 
> 
> Allnmy shit abliterates ghe gramm test...
> ...


Well yes pretty much, so far my gear does all go for 160, even less if it's a sub standard pheno. 
I'll soon tell you if this fucking Exo is all it's cracked up to be stone wise or all just hype and then I'll be onto the Psycho.

If it doesn't pass the test I'll carry on the hunt for persie.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> that sounds GAY


only to bum fuking faggotts it does


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> that sounds GAY


bet not that fast lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Drought round my neck of the woods at the moment guess everyone's sorta on their Xmas crop now and not got nothing or least not that many. Can't get fuck all.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

all u lot talking about prices, i charge as high as the customer is willing to pay regardless of quality, way i see it is if the dumb enough not to know the difference between good and bad bud they deserve all they get lol, fuck i sold a half oz of microwave dried on day of chop 3 week early bb cheese to cunts in my college for £120 and do i feel guilty?? DO I FUCK !!

if its a mate or that tho its a different story m8's rates but i give nothing away for nothing.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Well yes pretty much, so far my gear does all go for 160, even less if it's a sub standard pheno.
> I'll soon tell you if this fucking Exo is all it's cracked up to be stone wise or all just hype and then I'll be onto the Psycho.
> 
> If it doesn't pass the test I'll carry on the hunt for persie.


IMO physco PWNS EXo IN BOTH TATSE AND SMELL,, MORE SO ON THE SMELL FRONT, THE BAG APPEAL ON THE PHYSCO IS FUCKING NUTS, ONE OF THOSE U OPEN AND THEY DONT EVEN NOGOTIATE WITJH ORICE


soz caps


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Might try a breeders bo psychosis cross anyone done it? Can't remember the name.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 21, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> all u lot talking about prices, i charge as high as the customer is willing to pay regardless of quality, way i see it is if the dumb enough not to know the difference between good and bad bud they deserve all they get lol, fuck i sold a half oz of microwave dried on day of chop 3 week early bb cheese to cunts in my college for £120 and do i feel guilty?? DO I FUCK !!
> 
> if its a mate or that tho its a different story m8's rates but i give nothing away for nothing.


Ur too fuckin right m8, this debate comes up all the time on here and I reckon folk selling it at 160 odd are selling it at that cos they can't get no more for it. Even at 250 for bulk the guys can put it out in bags and make back 450-500.....so them ther makin the same as the grower without the hassle and time it takes to grow it. I could pass it on in bulk at 250 knowing that this guy has someone picking it all up once I leave for 300....IMO prices need to go up more lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Being nice doesn't pay the bills lol who would turn down more money? Don't know any business that works like that.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur too fuckin right m8, this debate comes up all the time on here and I reckon folk selling it at 160 odd are selling it at that cos they can't get no more for it. Even at 250 for bulk the guys can put it out in bags and make back 450-500.....so them ther makin the same as the grower without the hassle and time it takes to grow it. I could pass it on in bulk at 250 knowing that this guy has someone picking it all up once I leave for 300....IMO prices need to go up more lol


fukoff your with your mad crazy prices! fcker,

send him myway mate il do em for 250 and the money he saves would cover his travel!


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd have everything you got at 160 lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

exo is pyscho and vice versa, grown right and in organics 90percent of people would know no difference, the pyscho just has a fruity twang to it that the exo does not have and takes longer in flower.

some say both are skunk one phenos found at the same time, some say the pyschosis is a cross of the exo with what i carnt member but they are both very very similar smokewise if grown right, now days anyway if you was too say you have exodus cheese most out there would think its greenhouse's seed version anyway lol thats if they had any knowledge at all which you would be suprised at, theres shitloads of 20+ yr smokers out there who have no knowledge other than it gets them stoned,tase nice n smells good.....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> exo is pyscho and vice versa, grown right and in organics 90percent of people would know no difference, the pyscho just has a fruity twang to it that the exo does not have and takes longer in flower.
> 
> some say both are skunk one phenos found at the same time, some say the pyschosis is a cross of the exo with what i carnt member but they are both very very similar smokewise if grown right, now days anyway if you was too say you have exodus cheese most out there would think its greenhouse's seed version anyway lol thats if they had any knowledge at all which you would be suprised at, theres shitloads of 20+ yr smokers out there who have no knowledge other than it gets them stoned,tase nice n smells good.....


 i think the physco has a more distinct smell also, and yeh ur bang on about the taste its a very aquired taste and stands out a mile.

started ripen last night my math says imon day 54 so i reckon thats aboot right, was gunna start it in a few days but fukit,,,


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

i wouldnt say they are a acquired taste i would say more so they where the required taste, most parts of the country its haze or cheese that sells the easiest, and cheese has become just a by-word for anything tasty n smelly, and the exo and pyscho are the cheesiest there is out there.

fuck no's why im even bothering to post this lol just depressing meself, hope all are good take it easy lads.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i wouldnt say they are a acquired taste i would say more so they where the required taste, most parts of the country its haze or cheese that sells the easiest, and cheese has become just a by-word for anything tasty n smelly, and the exo and pyscho are the cheesiest there is out there.
> 
> fuck no's why im even bothering to post this lol just depressing meself, hope all are good take it easy lads.


 its cool man, im propper upste for ya, wait till my livers are done,, and leave a tooth uner ya pillow, ya never knoww hat the fairys will bring ya!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

just had my 1st attempt at making some quick wash iso hash, leaving it to evaporate under a fan for 24hrs and hope that does the trick, used a quarter of nice dry cured sugar leaves and trim, hoping to get 1 or 2 joints if im lucky


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm gonna use ripen again this time for a full 2weeks. Will use it from week 6 with my blue cheese.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> its cool man, im propper upste for ya, wait till my livers are done,, and leave a tooth uner ya pillow, ya never knoww hat the fairys will bring ya!


cheers turbs, i was just messing about anyway ive had me mini meltdown over it already just gotta deal with the fallout n get back on the horse when im able to again.



ScottishWeedman said:


> just had my 1st attempt at making some quick wash iso hash, leaving it to evaporate under a fan for 24hrs and hope that does the trick, used a quarter of nice dry cured sugar leaves and trim, hoping to get 1 or 2 joints if im lucky
> 
> View attachment 2866427


you ever smoked iso mate? messy shit it is, i loved the strength of it but hard to work with just so fucking sticky.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 21, 2013)

Happy bday to me, happy bday to me, happy bday to meeeeeee, happy bday to me. Just waiting for God now !, oh, & some exo, phycosis & livers !


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> cheers turbs, i was just messing about anyway ive had me mini meltdown over it already just gotta deal with the fallout n get back on the horse when im able to again.
> 
> 
> 
> you ever smoked iso mate? messy shit it is, i loved the strength of it but hard to work with just so fucking sticky.


never tried it b4 mate just thot id give it a try since i had the stuff lying around,


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> cheers turbs, i was just messing about anyway ive had me mini meltdown over it already just gotta deal with the fallout n get back on the horse when im able to again.



go for a mutual exchange m8, was talking to bizzle and the cops had 3 diffrent guys out to the meteter and now when he puts the iron on his lekky blows, well trips, u think they put smmert on his meter to stop him growing? did theyd o that you? obnviously u dont evenown a iron but all the same?

fuking wounded for ya mate,

question, i feed 2 litres a day to the girls, do i do ripen every feed r alternate with water every otherday? obviously i dont use base nutes now?

and 2 of my plants are ther withnice buds on but at the top they grown a lil stalk out of top of the bud like mr magoo?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

anyone knowif the fairy has any clones,any like lol


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 21, 2013)

All new faces in here . How are we lads ? Anyone in Plymouth lads ? Here with work . Cheers .


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone knowif the fairy has any clones,any like lol


fuksake just gave the last 4 away, i have 1 blue cheese (apparantly), healthy and bushy too...

no rolla fukoff ya knobhed!lmao


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> All new faces in here . How are we lads ? Anyone in Plymouth lads ? Here with work . Cheers .


not all is as it seems, dont be fooled my new usernames


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> not all is as it seems, dont be fooled my new usernames


ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*CUNT!*


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

awww so jus the 1 mate sounds good


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *CUNT!*


i may be but not as much of a CUNT as u lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> awww so jus the 1 mate sounds good


yeh mate ive been screaming to get rid of em for past 2 weeks, its ther and its more of a small plant than a clone,, offers ther m8


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

would need 2 be an iou lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> go for a mutual exchange m8, was talking to bizzle and the cops had 3 diffrent guys out to the meteter and now when he puts the iron on his lekky blows, well trips, u think they put smmert on his meter to stop him growing? did theyd o that you? obnviously u dont evenown a iron but all the same?
> 
> fuking wounded for ya mate,
> 
> ...


yeah for best results with the ripen i found anyway, use it one feed the next plain water with no base nutes for at least ten days fourteen is better tho, i dunno bout the leccy mate i aint had none of that shit.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

what do matrazapine go for?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what do matrazapine go for?


UMEAN MIrtazapine

ther shitty anti depressents mate, im on em, i gues tshey work to sum degre, but take a handfull your fucked

as for that,, u able to cover postage, bit skint sinceme shit got robbed like!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> what do matrazapine go for?


nuffing lol 

no buzz really in them, just a anti-depressant that makes some abit sleepy.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

I just watched that britans cannabis bolloks program.....all I got to say to the blak dude in mask.........hammers....bats broken toes ect....ppppppppppffffffftttttttttt mate u look like u cldnt fight ya way out of wet paper bag let alone lift a claw hammer.......and to some of the plants saw on there.......fuking noobs would be ashamed of them lol......could of picked some dicent growers to film.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

nice to c u around Rambo maty.....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 21, 2013)

and they make u feel orrible sleepy at that!

ohh imc is on one,, soz ARD! im sure thats what the dude on tv is thinking..honest


just sayin 

which biozbizz issit instead of canna a and b? or i hear tomato food is the shit too.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice to c u around Rambo maty.....


Agreed, more Rambo !


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2013)

they do the job 2 30 min afore sleep and your out


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

bio grow and bloom turbs.........


Turbanator said:


> and they make u feel orrible sleepy at that!
> 
> ohh imc is on one,, soz ARD! im sure thats what the dude on tv is thinking..honest
> 
> ...


----------



## Y0da (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info lads, still not entirely sure what to price to ask (wholesale), though. From your answers, anywhere between £160-£200.
I'm told it's top quality, if that helps?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

180s..........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

that's 180 on the norm shit.. blue cheese n what not .good stuff exo livers psy ect 200 to 220..... suppose all dippends on ya area n what its going for.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

i didnt no that the original ending to the first rambo, he actually tops himself but it was changed after test audiences found it too depressing lol

i was just looking for a ''they drew first blood'' clip on youtube n see it, i thought the last one and the first where the best, gotta love abit of rambo lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

yer first blood a classic......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's 180 on the norm shit.. blue cheese n what not .good stuff exo livers psy ect 200 to 220..... suppose all dippends on ya area n what its going for.....


thats it imc all depends on area really but 180s-220s even on bulk is pretty standard countrywide, of course you have your exceptions and i agree with scotman you charge as much as someone is willing to pay.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

yer and ppl will pay it if theres nothing about....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer and ppl will pay it if theres nothing about....


or if you got the good shit they always use to seem to find the money from somewhere, i was never one for tick makes me laugh the amount of people i had said no to who would then somehow seem to find the money 20-30mins after being told no tick lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 21, 2013)

exactly......


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 21, 2013)

@Zeddd, remember that single solitary cheesequake seed m8 ?, it's looking rather nice on 3rd week in.bud all the way up every branch .Lovely .


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;OfxNkFv7w8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfxNkFv7w8Y[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;GNpffvGQk2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNpffvGQk2M[/video]


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

quick update on the iso......damn that alcohol evaporates fast only been 3 hours or so



looks like i'll get the bit for a joint or 2 i was hoping for and maybe a little extra for a wee bong


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 21, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> quick update on the iso.....*.damn that alcohol *evaporates fast only been 3 hours or so
> 
> View attachment 2866556
> 
> looks like i'll get the bit for a joint or 2 i was hoping for and maybe a little extra for a wee bong


were did you get it i asked a chemist and they told me to fuck off!!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 21, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> were did you get it i asked a chemist and they told me to fuck off!!


ebay.....£3 for a litre of 99% alcohol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur too fuckin right m8, this debate comes up all the time on here and I reckon folk selling it at 160 odd are selling it at that cos they can't get no more for it. Even at 250 for bulk the guys can put it out in bags and make back 450-500.....so them ther makin the same as the grower without the hassle and time it takes to grow it. I could pass it on in bulk at 250 knowing that this guy has someone picking it all up once I leave for 300....IMO prices need to go up more lol


And in this attitude is where lies the problem, it's an unsustainable business model.
We got a recession off the back of a very similar money lending framework.


The price will continue to rise steadily at the rate of greed (not natural inflation) until the market potentially crashes, nobody will realistically be able afford to pay the over inflated prices the growers are charging for the poor quality they are getting. Then naturally there comes a stalemate, either the price has to come down again or folks are stuck with stockpiles of product because other folks simply refuse to buy.

Then we have the snow ball effect of people saying no, buying a cheap setup and thinking they can knock out shite and charge the same money.
This then adds further to a market flooded with overpriced yet substandard weed, which is exactly how the situation is now.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> And in this attitude is where lies the problem, it's an unsustainable business model.
> We got a recession off the back of a very similar money lending framework.
> 
> 
> ...


err okey dokey
i will agree the price is rising coz of greedy cunts, but as i have said beofre people round my way pay 200+ for shite yet moan when i charge more than 160 when they have happily agreed mine in the best about!


well got told that a lad (so called pal) was in pub on friday saying he had seen me carying a box of wee dinto a garage,, first of it wasent weed and 2nd it was equipment, anyways i got told this in confidenc the night beofre last, then the next day the old man ocmes round and says sum1 tried getting in his garage, 

im like for fuksake i cantcatch a break,, needless to say equipments been moved again,, duk about man, lad was menna be a pal and hes trying to rob me, if not trying to rob me hes opened his mouth in the pub to the expent of sayingw hat he saw and sum1 else tried

fuking priks! hope this exchange goes thru i want OUT!

PH

bbm FOR ANDROID IS OUT BITCHES

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bbm


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2013)

hope you pick axe handle his head and fingers ice


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> hope you pick axe handle his head and fingers ice


yeh not fucking happy, the thing is, do that to sum1 round here hed prolly get me nicked, and im not going thru the system again, i retired yrs ago and thats hw its staying,,, plus im a nice guy! lol

fucking suks tho, this is why i dont bother with na cunt!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> well got told that a lad (so called pal) was in pub on friday saying he had seen me carying a box of wee dinto a garage,, first of it wasent weed and 2nd it was equipment, anyways i got told this in confidenc the night beofre last, then the next day the old man ocmes round and says sum1 tried getting in his garage,
> 
> im like for fuksake i cantcatch a break,, needless to say equipments been moved again,, duk about man, lad was menna be a pal and hes trying to rob me, if not trying to rob me hes opened his mouth in the pub to the expent of sayingw hat he saw and sum1 else tried
> 
> fuking priks! hope this exchange goes thru i want OUT!



FFS! 

You need to be up and gone sharpish now that the entire estate knows you're a grower mate, you'll catch no peace with every set of scroat eyes watching you.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> FFS!
> 
> You need to be up and gone sharpish now that the entire estate knows you're a grower mate, you'll catch no peace with every set of scroat eyes watching you.


i know mate, they all know i got robbed luckily so think i havent got nowt going, i had no choice but to get sum guys involved when it went missing, and now every cunt knows

anwyays thers a few options atm so hopefully this lassy who came for a loo round with her chap (never noticed my room) she was like upstairs ohh its lovely and warm house and im thining yeh coz thers 1k of hid lighting 6 inches from you LOL


so was in a second hand shop and saw this thing for 30 qwid its about the size of them old calor gas fires yer nan used to have and u fill it with water, it freezes it then blows a fanover it, hence cool air, thinking of getting it for me attick, i know it wont be glowing, but for peace of mind,,, stick it on a timer so it starts wen the lights do

for 30 qwid its a good deal i think, plus be great for summer


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> And in this attitude is where lies the problem, it's an unsustainable business model.
> We got a recession off the back of a very similar money lending framework.
> 
> 
> ...


I find it best to just take the fukin money and let them work out id they can make a profit, u don't really understand the market if you think £160 is a fair price for your weed.....but u think you do


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I find it best to just take the fukin money and let them work out id they can make a profit, u don't really understand the market if you think £160 is a fair price for your weed.....but u think you do


 diffrent strokes zed, round here only the pakis n shit are charging the mad, prices, im in same boat as bertie really, would love to get 2's on me shit but just dont have a buyer, i pass mine at 150 all in one, same guy, but he pays 170-190 ove rin wer hes from and hes like my childhood pal, but na,, i put my prices up to 170 with teh physco last run an dthey all kicked a fit, fukem anwyays, it is what it is, remeebr wer me and bertie life has more grows than any other area in the country, so wer kinda swamped.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

still arguing the toss in here are we? 

drugs are illegal charge what the fuck you want for them. 

here endeth the rocket science class.

in other more interesting topics......







how chintzy is that fabric eh???


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still arguing the toss in here are we?
> 
> drugs are illegal charge what the fuck you want for them.
> 
> ...


just dont float my boat don...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> just dont float my boat don...


yeah I agree chintz do do it for me either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

but the chair matches the wallpaper. honestly nee taste you lot


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2013)

ice you will need 2 give me a call and tell me the low down as iv been ofline for months


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 22, 2013)

just smoking the hard earned fruits of my labor and i must say im more than happy with the result im mashed, only got enough iso for a joint and a bong off about 6 gram of trim but its the strongest ive tried so far, wish i had more, nursing the end of this J lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2013)

that's an arty picture don, the sort you would catch your missus frigging her self daft to, I swear birds are all secret lesbians. too vanilla for my worn taste buds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

i'm on the watch list with certain mods. had a few warnings about nudity. too vanilla?! lol you want to see her with 4 toes in her mouth and a plastic dinosaur up her arse you filthy degenerate!?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> just smoking the hard earned fruits of my labor and i must say im more than happy with the result im mashed, only got enough iso for a joint and a bong off about 6 gram of trim but its the strongest ive tried so far, wish i had more, nursing the end of this J lol


 its nice stuff hay. what did you do smear it over a rizla? if you have a nice lump of it can keep it in the freezer take out and break lil chunks of well that is until your fingers warm it up and it sticks to them, last time i made it i say i was a friend actually, i gave up couldnt handle the fumes lol used i think 5-6 oz of popcorn bud and good trim dunno what it weighed in total at the end but i sold a henry of it, gave me mate some and me of course prob got roughly a Q of iso, but same as anything you soon get sick of it more so the fucking sticking to everything than the smoking lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> turbs you will need 2 give me a call and tell me the low down as iv been ofline for months


err i guess? forgotten who ya are!!!lmao


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah mate was some sticky shit but was worth the effort, and yeah just put it on my papers and rolled it with a bit of baccy, when i chop these blue dream nxt week i will be making more iso with all the trim from they 4 plants hope i can get an 8th or more


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I find it best to just take the fukin money and let them work out id they can make a profit, u don't really understand the market if you think £160 is a fair price for your weed.....but u think you do



I don't give 2 shits about the next mans profit line, it doesn't even cross my mind.

I said I charge what it's worth so how is 160 (or less) not a fair price?

The biggest gang in Bradford don't pay more than 140-150 on top shelf, my cousin was running several £100.000 houses at a time for some yardie crew in Leeds for years (till he got taxed by a team of gunmen 2 years back) and that went out at 100's ish and I know 2 Chinese guys that had several ££mil farm estate grows on the go over the last 10 years and that went at 120-130 tops (in 2005 their boxes were £2.600)
I have a handful of numbers where I can get a Q for £50 in shots, I can get 170-200 singles all day long from another handful of numbers and I've never been quoted more than 230.

If we were to both grow the same strain and my product is 25% cheaper what makes your price fair?



Fuck knows where these 200+ guys are coming from, Turb's gear being the best around and they're paying 240 for worse has got my head fried!

Anybody want to pre-order some Exo and Dog?...........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 22, 2013)

i'll take an oz of each if ur puttin it out at 160's


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> null


Got my head fried too..but I know its them taking my kindness for a weakness. I ciuld juat say fukit and hold onto it as I know they wilm be bak..I just dony like having it in the house...


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

evening all well went to local today bloke gave me one of these...u mite be intrested if u a bio head lol.... bloom booster coming out apparently ......this is what sez on side..... biobud is a powerfull bloom stimulator that generates explosive flowering and massive fruit production. biobud increases metabolic activity and mineral uptake by utilizing bio stimulants and organic transport enhancers. biobud works naturally and allows plants to express the best of their genetic potential...........for plant in flowering stage use with nuts.....3 to 5ml per ltr


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> evening all well went to local today bloke gave me one of these...u mite be intrested if u a bio head lol....View attachment 2867311 bloom booster coming out apparently ......this is what sez on side..... biobud is a powerfull bloom stimulator that generates explosive flowering and massive fruit production. biobud increases metabolic activity and mineral uptake by utilizing bio stimulants and organic transport enhancers. biobud works naturally and allows plants to express the best of their genetic potential...........for plant in flowering stage use with nuts.....3 to 5ml per ltr


yeh but dontthey say that about every new thing?


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2013)

another silly looking bottle on the shelf at your local grow shop. might well be the bollocks, might be pointless but you won't know unless you try it


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

yer I suppose.....think my point was its a bio product.....and u lot usually going on about what boosts to use n what not.....so thort mite of intrested a few.......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2013)

fuck organics, that's for hippies and hipsters.

i was raised in a council estate on iceland sausages ffs look how i turned out.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck knows where these 200+ guys are coming from, Turb's gear being the best around and they're paying 240 for worse has got my head fried!

[/QUOTE]

london and the south, ireland,scotland just you northerners still living in the past expecting old skool prices lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

mate my ends.....dosent matter what it is...exo cheese psy livers or bc its all 180s......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate my ends.....dosent matter what it is...exo cheese psy livers or bc its all 180s......


i think in 10,20s + thats a fair price, but for a single on a whole thats pretty cheap.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

cheers for the intrest guys.......


imcjayt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/694367-barneys-farm-acapulco-blue-cheese.html


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

yer I agree id want 200 for exo psy ect I kno I just wldnt get it......round ere


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I agree id want 200 for exo psy ect I kno I just wldnt get it......round ere


grows looking nice imc, just had a gander.

yeah i no area's the same where people wont pay more than 180s, yet all the small deals are tenner a gram or less lol a large part of the uk tho is 200s or more nowdays.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> And in this attitude is where lies the problem, it's an unsustainable business model.
> We got a recession off the back of a very similar money lending framework.
> 
> 
> ...


Get rid of Cameron and give Bertie the job lol

first off all maybe ur forgetting that I'm in a diff country than u m8 so who are u to say that the price for my weed is too expensive? Secondly I'm probly the only person in this country holdin 3 of the best strains around in some peoples opinion so until I'm sittin with a shed load off the stuff that I can't get rid of cos apparently it's too dear I think I'll keep my prices as they are....hint of jealousy at my prices maybe??


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

I have 2 of those strains holing 2 mate lol


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get rid of Cameron and give Bertie the job lol
> 
> first off all maybe ur forgetting that I'm in a diff country than u m8 so who are u to say that the price for my weed is too expensive? Secondly I'm probly the only person in this country holdin 3 of the best strains around in some peoples opinion so until I'm sittin with a shed load off the stuff that I can't get rid of cos apparently it's too dear I think I'll keep my prices as they are....hint of jealousy at my prices maybe??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have 2 of those strains holing 2 mate lol


Well arnt u the boy lol.....I'm in a diff country than u too surprisingly lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> london and the south, ireland,scotland just you northerners still living in the past expecting old skool prices lol


Seen as West Yorkshire statistically produces more ganja than any other part of Britain by far and the price here is what it is I'd say the rest of you need to start shopping around cos your getting your pants pulled down!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Seen as West Yorkshire statistically produces more ganja than any other part of Britain by far and the price here is what it is I'd say the rest of you need to start shopping around cos your getting your pants pulled down!


Some of us maybe sell at these prices but as for buying at them prices gtf


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

now now girls!


so err oh yeh,, just messaged my ebay seller who i get all my shit from saying look i order form u a lot and my pals go hydro shops, they get all sorts of freebies and sample, so if i cover postage any chance if u got any o fthat new blooom booster stuff, or any other sample u got lemmi know..

dont get if u dont ask eh? lol


cheeky till the end!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

yer mate tru dat......they have always got free sample stuff about all dippends if can be arsed to post it.....lol I was helping bloke in local put up one of those loft tents that look like a house today...they look pretty good.....poles and joints thicker than standard and metal corners instead of plastic....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Seen as West Yorkshire statistically produces more ganja than any other part of Britain by far and the price here is what it is I'd say the rest of you need to start shopping around cos your getting your pants pulled down!


as we all no bert you are been more of a buyer than a seller for a number of years and thats the way your point is clearly coming across as a buyer, i wouldnt even pay 160s mate for a oz of anything not unless i was gonna move it on and earn of it, fuck i could drink for 2wks on that 160 or smoke it all in 3-5 days???

fact remains that a large part of the UK is paying 200s+


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> as we all no bert you are been more of a buyer than a seller for a number of years and thats the way your point is clearly coming across as a buyer, i wouldnt even pay 160s mate for a oz of anything not unless i was gonna move it on and earn of it, fuck i could drink for 2wks on that 160 or smoke it all in 3-5 days???
> 
> fact remains that a large part of the UK is paying 200s+


People here are sellin what they call chinese weed for 70 a q, it looks like it's been pulled early not dried right and badly trimmed....and people are buyin it like fuck lol, that alone says my price is fair


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2013)

makes sense I wouldn't pay for weed ffs thats just mad when you can grow it....sorry m8 I thought u were a seller bertie 160 is a lot to pay for a herb


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer mate tru dat......they have always got free sample stuff about all dippends if can be arsed to post it.....lol I was helping bloke in local put up one of those loft tents that look like a house today...they look pretty good.....poles and joints thicker than standard and metal corners instead of plastic....


i had the same make tents as them loft tents just not loft version, yeah they are very well made with the poles n joints but they are pretty strange too, they have 3 large side openings that your spose to water from and it was a pain in the arse compared to normal tents that have the opening at the front.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> People here are sellin what they call chinese weed for 70 a q, it looks like it's been pulled early not dried right and badly trimmed....and people are buyin it like fuck lol, that alone says my price is fair


hydro when have you ever had any problems getting rid of some pretty decent amounts errrr never lol well not in the few years i known ya, your prices are just the norm for your area only difference is at least they are getting quality from you.

i was always jealous tho you fucking wanker lololol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 22, 2013)

yer this one had bludy windows ect lolol had zip at front too lol I liked it more on how sterdy it was.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer this one had bludy windows ect lolol had zip at front too lol I liked it more on how sterdy it was.......


if you av a look at there website, theres pics of people doing pull-ups on them tents lol they are very well made, but them windows instead of the front opening where a pain in the arse.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> hydro when have you ever had any problems getting rid of some pretty decent amounts errrr never lol well not in the few years i known ya, your prices are just the norm for your area only difference is at least they are getting quality from you.
> 
> i was always jealous tho you fucking wanker lololol


Just a pity between me and all of yous thers that thing called customs lol or else I'd be buying everything off the lotta ye at ur 160s lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get rid of Cameron and give Bertie the job lol
> 
> first off all maybe ur forgetting that I'm in a diff country than u m8 so who are u to say that the price for my weed is too expensive? Secondly I'm probly the only person in this country holdin 3 of the best strains around in some peoples opinion so until I'm sittin with a shed load off the stuff that I can't get rid of cos apparently it's too dear I think I'll keep my prices as they are....hint of jealousy at my prices maybe??


First maybe you missed that I said "in this attitude is where lies the problem". I was generalising dude, not using you as a direct example.

I didn't know you're in a different country, I was using British mainland as the basis so it's irrelevant.
On that basis then your gear could be called reasonable but it doesn't matter what country you live in the same economic principles still apply, there's only so much anybody can possibly expect to charge for any given product. 
If the whole market was to keep knocking up the price a little at a time on greed unrelated to quality it would eventually fuck up.


I'm not jealous at your prices if I've said I punt for what it's worth not what I can get away with am I?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> First maybe you missed that I said "in this attitude is where lies the problem". I was generalising dude, not using you as a direct example.
> 
> I didn't know you're in a different country, I was using British mainland as the basis so it's irrelevant.
> On that basis then your gear could be called reasonable but it doesn't matter what country you live in the same economic principles still apply, there's only so much anybody can possibly expect to charge for any given product.
> ...


First! Lol, I thot u wer meaning at my attitude and basically sayin my attitude is what's goina fuck the country up lol...couldn't care anyway it's already fucked! And tbh honest the prices here ain't creepin up, been the same for years now.

whos to say what it's worth? Dosent have the same value to everyone, one person might value it more than the next so that's why I say take as much as u can get for it. To say urs is only worth 160 u don't value it very much IMO....I recon mines is worth at least 350 bulk but the problem is I can't get that lol so ill stick to what I can get and that's 250


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Whys my fuckin green bars not goin up....where's the fuckin rep ye cunts??????????


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 22, 2013)

c'mon the mighty glasgow green and whites, got the beer in the fridge and dinner on its way time to watch Celtic smash these Ajax wanks all over the park. HH, YNWA


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> as we all no bert you are been more of a buyer than a seller for a number of years and thats the way your point is clearly coming across as a buyer, i wouldnt even pay 160s mate for a oz of anything not unless i was gonna move it on and earn of it, fuck i could drink for 2wks on that 160 or smoke it all in 3-5 days???
> 
> fact remains that a large part of the UK is paying 200s+



I don't get what your point is, you get good weed cheaper do you? 
Me buying it for personal is irrelevant, the commercial supply around me (that's going to the rest of the country) is not much less in bulk as I said.

A large part of the UK are obviously getting ripped off by the greedy hype, which was exactly my point.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

FFS!

I've to go out on foot to drop a weed off cos the missus has just told me a lift's out of cos she's had a glass, 2 mile in rain, nice.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 22, 2013)

Later.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I don't get what your point is, you get good weed cheaper do you?
> Me buying it for personal is irrelevant, the commercial supply around me (that's going to the rest of the country) is not much less in bulk as I said.
> 
> A large part of the UK are obviously getting ripped off by the greedy hype, which was exactly my point.


my point bert is your posts are clearly coming across from a buyers side not a sellers, i dont want the price to drop not at all i want it to keep rising for all the people i no who sell and for me if i ever sell again.

as for me getting cheap weed??? no mate i carnt i wont pay for weed, and havent for a number of years it was either my own or given to me from others as tasters.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 22, 2013)

well if thats the case mines worth 1k per ounce!¬ fuykk ya!.


if i can get it sold without sum dodgy bagheads robbbing it!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 22, 2013)

a nice 2-0 win that will do Celtic that will do


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 22, 2013)

ahahahahahaha makes ya giggle turbs is growing out psycho and pushing it for 160 per oz.......down here £250 for big bud, power plant etc up to 280 for lemon or cheese, but at 280 its gotta stink ya jam jar out in 30secs flat.......

160 lol makes ya laugh

as said above a oz bought at 250 if broken down into 1.4 scores = £400

some people are busy people and think ts worth buying it at £300 to turn the £100 profit and have smoke all day,,,,,,,


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2013)

some exo cheesesome afghan kush
you cunts still on that price shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ahahahahahaha makes ya giggle turbs is growing out psycho and pushing it for 160 per oz.......down here £250 for big bud, power plant etc up to 280 for lemon or cheese, but at 280 its gotta stink ya jam jar out in 30secs flat.......
> 
> 160 lol makes ya laugh
> 
> ...


tssschhh 28/1.4 x 20 = at least £450 cos those bags are never quite 1.4 ime


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 23, 2013)

morning people. chopped yday and abit confused. I know its pissing down and i vent out a window through a box as i cant go drilling holes. My humidity is on 91% :/ thats with a small dehumidifier in there. It wasnt that high even when i had a tank of water sitting in there. Never had mould before and even wondering if the shitty reader is on point. apart that all good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm building an ark. 2 of each clone. Using kegs of beer for ballast. Bit of bother getting twin porn stars at present but I'm thinking they'll come to me when the water rises enough. All aboard the good ship juniper!!


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 23, 2013)

ashame the wilma wont fit in my mates car i aint too sure that ill use it again. Its nice not having to worry about watering though but its just abit of a pain having to empty the thing. I'm only gonna be using it for 6weeks at a time then hand watering with ripen final 2weeks. Its a faster veg using it for sure but got a veg tent now thatll be in use while flowering and it wont fit in. I swear ive got so much shit ive brought for growing and used like once or twice and then changed my mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

aye me too, fucking mountains of stuff, 8 auto pots, with two tanks and literally boxes n boxes of pots n airpots, light hoods cooltubes and a spare tent. the spare bedrooms like a tardis. getting my ladies back today  psycho, livers, sweet n sour, DOG x QQ, old stock DOG, super smelly berry. 

getting nervy for the derby though i have a good feeling 5under1and are gonna get obliterated.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye me too, fucking mountains of stuff, 8 auto pots, with two tanks and literally boxes n boxes of pots n airpots, light hoods cooltubes and a spare tent. the spare bedrooms like a tardis. getting my ladies back today  psycho, livers, sweet n sour, DOG x QQ, old stock DOG, super smelly berry.
> 
> getting nervy for the derby though i have a good feeling 5under1and are gonna get obliterated.


funnily enough you saying that ive got DOgxQQ n DOGxLivers seeds here, might even crack em for when i get going again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

i've had em donkeys Sear, never tried them. no reason both shouldn't be great really. looking forward to seeing how the dog x QQ turn out


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 23, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> morning people. chopped yday and abit confused. I know its pissing down and i vent out a window through a box as i cant go drilling holes. My humidity is on 91% :/ thats with a small dehumidifier in there. It wasnt that high even when i had a tank of water sitting in there. Never had mould before and even wondering if the shitty reader is on point. apart that all good.


A Fan May help some


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 23, 2013)

got a fan in there. the clip on fan is blowing not at the buds of course but just to move the air around in there. I dont really believe the reader. 91 surely id be noticing moisture on the walls? it wasnt that high with the res tank in there. Never suffered before so just doing it how i normally do. Fancy laughing and trying to guess my yield? ill shove a pic up or sank


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye me too, fucking mountains of stuff, 8 auto pots, with two tanks and literally boxes n boxes of pots n airpots, light hoods cooltubes and a spare tent. the spare bedrooms like a tardis. getting my ladies back today  psycho, livers, sweet n sour, DOG x QQ, old stock DOG, super smelly berry.
> 
> getting nervy for the derby though i have a good feeling 5under1and are gonna get obliterated.


 i wouldnt have all that gear in the grow house don,, get it moved all butw hat u need mate, no point in loosing everything if the worst happens, just saying, like me, i moved all my shit out, then yesterday moved it again, i cant belive how much i have accumulated


nigg1-- your humdty will be that high cz u got wet weed hanging, stick a dry towel in ther hanging up,, it will absorb themosture and lower the relative humidity, u dont want bud rot or mould on your 1gramme buds!

and u have a extractor running with the fans 24/7 yeh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

all well n good saying get it out the house but to where? not like i can ask a mate to dump a room full of shit at his gaff. tbh i wouldn't be arsed if it all went the stuff i use aye fair enough but otherwise meh. most of it would cost more to post if I flogged it. may aswell chuck it.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 23, 2013)

Theres gotta be a cheap way to post don......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah it's called driving it wherever. actually you can courier shit fairly reasonably priced. it's just who really wants autopots these days. full blown hydro is much better. aquafarm is much better. i only really kept the tanks in case i need to set up some kind of watering system but it was too much hassle n i just get a sitter to pop in.

you want the auto pots pay the postage their yours.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 23, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> got a fan in there. the clip on fan is blowing not at the buds of course but just to move the air around in there. I dont really believe the reader. 91 surely id be noticing moisture on the walls? it wasnt that high with the res tank in there. Never suffered before so just doing it how i normally do. Fancy laughing and trying to guess my yield? ill shove a pic up or sank


get ur extraction fan on as well as ur oscillating fan and that shud help bring the humidity dow a bit


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

How manybpots are thrr don and would they fit in the rez for transport?

I may be interested in few weeks seem simpler than fukin with waterin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah a 4 pot kit all fits in the res. There's 2 x 4 pot single setups the 2 in 1's are too close for 2 big trees. They need hydro nutes FYI.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

I used canna before in rockwool.id justnfillnpots with coco and lollippp so ther was so wide ness to em....

N thats 8 pots alltogether?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> my point bert is your posts are clearly coming across from a buyers side not a sellers, i dont want the price to drop not at all i want it to keep rising for all the people i no who sell and for me if i ever sell again.
> 
> as for me getting cheap weed??? no mate i carnt i wont pay for weed, and havent for a number of years it was either my own or given to me from others as tasters.


Don't ever let me hear you bitch about the cost of electricity then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> I used canna before in rockwool.id justnfillnpots with coco and lollippp so ther was so wide ness to em....
> 
> N thats 8 pots alltogether?


Aye 8 pots. I done coco in em. Pebbles might be easier come chop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> I used canna before in rockwool.id justnfillnpots with coco and lollippp so ther was so wide ness to em....
> 
> N thats 8 pots alltogether?


Aye 8 pots. I done coco in em. Pebbles might be easier come chop.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

id like to have a look at those dogxlivers when growing...sounds intresting.......


Saerimmner said:


> funnily enough you saying that ive got DOgxQQ n DOGxLivers seeds here, might even crack em for when i get going again


----------



## ghb (Oct 23, 2013)

anything with dog in is a killer. whenever they get round to a dog exo/psycho bb will find a big seller.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

it's in the works man. i'm going to have a crack at reversing the psycho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's in the works man. i'm going to have a crack at reversing the psycho


...sounds interesting..........just chopped the blue pit at 11 weeks, some colours on her and bag appeal a fat 10, fat round nugs and top colas wide as a fist, smoke report in a week, tried it once but was mashed and don't quite remember it, good breeding id say from the structure


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Cheers guys the reader is shit lol must of been wrong I turned it off for few minutes popped it back in and humidity has already dropped down to 64% and it'll keep going down as it got to that pretty quick. Never had a problem with my buds before so ain't worried. Hate seeming them shrink lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 23, 2013)

i heard this stuff sells for 50p a key!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's in the works man. i'm going to have a crack at reversing the psycho


surprised no one has done it sooner


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

is that your top grade ghs slh up ther lemon king LMAO.,,,,, sorry couldnt resist hahaha

and don, good luck on the physco cross, but make sure or try not to loose that physco smell and distict flavour, while adding the dog strength (parantly) should be good if you can do that mate! physco s all about the taste and flavour.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine the clones I had to pot lol, finally got them potted up. With not been growin for the past few months findin hard to get into the swing of it but I think that's me now, start to see some growth that'll make it more interesting again I hope

the first is the livers and the second is the exo


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2868433Mine the clones I had to pot lol, finally got them potted up. With not been growin for the past few months findin hard to get into the swing of it but I think that's me now, start to see some growth that'll make it more interesting again I hope
> 
> the first is the livers and the second is the exo


err im no expert BUT arent them pots a bit light on th epebble side? u tight cunt..


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> err im no expert BUT arent them pots a bit light on th epebble side? u tight cunt..


I was waitin to see who would pick that up, definitely didn't think itd u ye dozey cunt lol. I've another bag here, once they grow a little bit ill fill them up a bit more that was the plan. Ther 15 litre pots and there a bout 12 litres in them

ther is one ther tho that is a little light IMO lol, it'll be fucking grand


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I was waitin to see who would pick that up, definitely didn't think itd u ye dozey cunt lol. I've another bag here, once they grow a little bit ill fill them up a bit more that was the plan. Ther 15 litre pots and there a bout 12 litres in them
> 
> ther is one ther tho that is a little light IMO lol, it'll be fucking grand


na bovva i got one ion a potonly have filled with coc ran out, and 2 in flower in fucking plaggy cups! ordereing coco tomorrow, 50 litres for just 3 pots, overkill much? uh huh!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> na bovva i got one ion a potonly have filled with coc ran out, and 2 in flower in fucking plaggy cups! ordereing coco tomorrow, 50 litres for just 3 pots, overkill much? uh huh!


Can ye not get smaller bags of coco? I know ye can get like 10 litre bags of pebbles


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

howdy folks 

anyone watch shameless? i really enjoyed the UK version up to about season 6 then got a bit bored of it, been watching the US version last couple of days it pretty good well worth a watch.

so what we smoking,drinking tonight then? im on the vods as per, ltr of green mark not a bad bit of vods the ol green mark and a strip of 300mg pregs lol feeling goooooooood lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> howdy folks
> 
> anyone watch shameless? i really enjoyed the UK version up to about season 6 then got a bit bored of it, been watching the US version last couple of days it pretty good well worth a watch.
> 
> so what we smoking,drinking tonight then? im on the vods as per, ltr of green mark not a bad bit of vods the ol green mark and a strip of 300mg pregs lol feeling goooooooood lol


sounds good mate im vaping 10 week psycho, bin trimming today need the meds....no booze tryin to give it up at mo......again lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sounds good mate im vaping 10 week psycho, bin trimming today need the meds....no booze tryin to give it up at mo......again lol


you back on the wagon then zed? good on ya mate i aint had a drink for a few days but caved in tonight when i see the green mark on offer in sainsburys.

i fucking loved that vaporiser its wicked zed i always thought bad of them wiithout ever trying one, but yeah i was blown away by the buzz and the flavour you get from the volcano vaporiser.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Can ye not get smaller bags of coco? I know ye can get like 10 litre bags of pebbles


dunno aint looked lol

and rambo, yeh the us one is good,, i liked it, that kid getting sucked of under table lmao, same story as uk but in the usa,, good, diffrent humour


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> dunno aint looked lol
> 
> and rambo, yeh the us one is good,, i liked it, that kid getting sucked of under table lmao, same story as uk but in the usa,, good, diffrent humour


yeah that was pretty funny lol 

im on season 3 now almost finished it, and season four aint out yet o well still got boardwalk empire,walking dead and sons of anarchy to watch i carnt help meself tho and watch it one episode a week, is much better to save them up and watch em.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

bollosx bollox bollox,,

just watched forst 2 eps of walkking dead BOLLOX!

nrly crying in ep 2 tho,, fuk me i need to toughen up GRRRRRRR


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

u soppy cunt lmaooooo.......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u soppy cunt lmaooooo.......


ohh go take a nuvva shot of roids u cunt!

lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it's called driving it wherever. actually you can courier shit fairly reasonably priced. it's just who really wants autopots these days. full blown hydro is much better. aquafarm is much better. i only really kept the tanks in case i need to set up some kind of watering system but it was too much hassle n i just get a sitter to pop in.
> 
> you want the auto pots pay the postage their yours.


If you got any small temts floating around gimme a shout lol, think the cupboard maybe a no-go now


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If you got any small temts floating around gimme a shout lol, think the cupboard maybe a no-go now


oh holy fuck, why not sae cummon spill...

and u can get nice tents on ebay for 99.99 dleivered and thats the 200x200 u can get the smaller ones for even cheaper obviously


kitbagshop on ebay, love it!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

I fuking am for breakfast......lol


Turbanator said:


> ohh go take a nuvva shot of roids u cunt!
> 
> lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

why whats up with it?


Saerimmner said:


> If you got any small temts floating around gimme a shout lol, think the cupboard maybe a no-go now


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> oh holy fuck, why not sae cummon spill...
> 
> and u can get nice tents on ebay for 99.99 dleivered and thats the 200x200 u can get the smaller ones for even cheaper obviously
> 
> ...


Basically coz even with the cupboard door closed you can hear the fans going in the main corridor thru the flat so will mean every single person that comes into flat will hear it, may have to get a tent instead n pop it in my bedroom instead


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Basically coz even with the cupboard door closed you can hear the fans going in the main corridor thru the flat so will mean every single person that comes into flat will hear it, may have to get a tent instead n pop it in my bedroom instead


 fans or extractors? why not silentize the room? easy as pie, i have sum large tent panels of a bg bud tent kicking around


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

have u screwd fan to wall...is it vibrations u can here?...try hanging it....


Saerimmner said:


> Basically coz even with the cupboard door closed you can hear the fans going in the main corridor thru the flat so will mean every single person that comes into flat will hear it, may have to get a tent instead n pop it in my bedroom instead


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> have u screwd fan to wall...is it vibrations u can here?...try hanging it....


fucking hang u if u come out with that obviouse shit again!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

rolls eyes........ok runs and hides behind bush........lol


Turbanator said:


> fucking hang u if u come out with that obviouse shit again!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> rolls eyes........ok runs and hides behind bush........lol


bollox u hind behnd sofa with tha rabo carachter, all with ard names and riddles with pin holes, but both would run beihnd sofa in a second, u PUUUSSSYSSS!

nW fukoff


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

lmaooooooo.....u do make me laff u silly cunt lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmaooooooo.....u do make me laff u silly cunt lol


go get in that womans car u posted and rdrive to sum1 who gives a fuk HAHA
cunt! 
lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Any of you lads tried any of the ugorg strains?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 23, 2013)

wommans car.....astra gtc?...hmm ok......suppose me zr turbo is 1 too....go and fuk your self and straiten up ya turban whilst u at it....fukin have a wash 2...stinks of japatys in ere...curry bashing ...cunt lmaoooooo


Turbanator said:


> go get in that womans car u posted and rdrive to sum1 who gives a fuk HAHA
> cunt!
> lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 24, 2013)

turds your the biggest pussy in the thread anyone whos been here a few years knows that, PUSSY.....

@ninja i never grown them, but they are highly rated from what ive read over the years, there smellyberry and killerskunk are rated by many and there livers seed version gets good reviews too, think they only sell regs tho no fem seeds.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> oh holy fuck, why not sae cummon spill...
> 
> and u can get nice tents on ebay for 99.99 dleivered and thats the 200x200 u can get the smaller ones for even cheaper obviously
> 
> ...


u can get a 1.2m x1.2m tent on ebay for £50 i got the bigger one which is 1.65m and was only £55 from kitbagshop back in july


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

morning ya bunch of bitches, how are we all 2day?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning flowers........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ll36P6C_28&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

well was just in feeding my girls and ive noticed already that 2 of my 6 BB girls are in fact not girls  the 2 deep blue x engineers dream are both showing male flowers, the 3 dippy ellsy and 1 casey jones look ok for now and im hoping they will be female but they are a little harder to tell so will let them go another few days and see if i can sex them then. i need at least 3 females from the 6 for this to be worth while so if anymore are male i will need to be chucking some more into pots and get started asap.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> well was just in feeding my girls and ive noticed already that 2 of my 6 BB girls are in fact not girls  the 2 deep blue x engineers dream are both showing male flowers, the 3 dippy ellsy and 1 casey jones look ok for now and im hoping they will be female but they are a little harder to tell so will let them go another few days and see if i can sex them then. i need at least 3 females from the 6 for this to be worth while so if anymore are male i will need to be chucking some more into pots and get started asap.


u can usually tell before the flowers appear, if u chuck a close up of where the nodes are I will help u sex them if ya like


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you back on the wagon then zed? good on ya mate i aint had a drink for a few days but caved in tonight when i see the green mark on offer in sainsburys.
> 
> i fucking loved that vaporiser its wicked zed i always thought bad of them wiithout ever trying one, but yeah i was blown away by the buzz and the flavour you get from the volcano vaporiser.


yeah man the cano gets me the most stoned of all methods, I smoke cos of the whole ritual and smell ummmm, but vaping takes me to another level and give me strength without the mong from the smoke.......mrs has decided to turn it to the max and it is wasting people.....rite now ive just vaped the blue pit at 2 days drying....but....its up there in strength with the clone onlies, beats any tga gear ive grown......next cup winner in an unrigged contest imo


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u can usually tell before the flowers appear, if u chuck a close up of where the nodes are I will help u sex them if ya like


i dont have a good enough camera to get decent close ups but i'll see what i can do, im gutted tbh was looking forward to trying the DBxED,


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

the 2 i think are male DB x ED
 dippy #1 dippy #2  dippy #3  cj

this is best i can do with my shitty camera


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

just ordered sum briks no need for a 50 litre bag, get these puppys in flower in big pots

anwyays the 3 i am on day 5 of no nutes and just ripen on alternate days so 1 day ripen and 1 day water ect ect

but the thing is the bbc full of white hairs still and i reckon maybe the 2nd brown, thats orite considering i got nr 2 weeks left innit? white hairs mean fuk all, also top of the main cola got a little stem cumin out like mr magoo lol,, 

anysyws 2 weeks til i chopcoz thas 10 weeks bang on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Any of you lads tried any of the ugorg strains?


aye me, the smelly berry is fucking lush, so lush i crossed my smelly cherry to the winner. am just testing out the first run of it. should be lovely. the rest of their gear is well reviewed. the oltimes and smile are always sold out.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 24, 2013)

11L of good quality coco, £3.70 delivered.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11L-U-GRO-RHIZA-COMPRESSED-CO-CO-PEAT-BRICK-WITH-TRICHODERMAS-11-LITRES-/271226227214?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3f2657ca0e


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 24, 2013)

Topped the Exo's and tied them down like Sideshow Bob's hairdo, they'll go in the big pots over the weekend.

Loft boards to buy next week and then the Dog's can be off to their new home, got one Anesthesia male and still waiting on the other two to show sex.
One of them is a 2 main cola mutant, the stem split into two heads on it's own.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 24, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> u can get a 1.2m x1.2m tent on ebay for £50 i got the bigger one which is 1.65m and was only £55 from kitbagshop back in july


is this shop kosher and how are the tents weak and flimsy or same level as a secret jardin??


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> 11L of good quality coco, £3.70 delivered.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11L-U-GRO-RHIZA-COMPRESSED-CO-CO-PEAT-BRICK-WITH-TRICHODERMAS-11-LITRES-/271226227214?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3f2657ca0e



Look up a company called "fertile fibre" mate, lot cheaper than that, last time i used them i got something like 20x 9L blocks for about £16, few of the members on here were buying from there at one point


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 24, 2013)

First setup I bought was off kitbag, 1m tent and this was about or over 3 years ago, it's been up and down a few times and it's still all good. Was a budda tent or something, has a wee picture of a Buddha on the front of it


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> is this shop kosher and how are the tents weak and flimsy or same level as a secret jardin??


never had a secret jardin to compare it to but i would say its a pretty decent tent, especially for the price, only downfall is the plastic corner connectors could be metal, but thats just my preference as i aint had a problem with the plastic ones.
and they package well to, mine came by 24hr courier and was in a plain brown box, u wouldnt have a clue what was in it.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you ring them and pay over the phone can you customise grow kit packages and what are there bulbs and ballasts like.....also the inline fans lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Can you ring them and pay over the phone can you customise grow kit packages and what are there bulbs and ballasts like.....also the inline fans lol


Are you somehow under the impression he works for them or something???


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Can you ring them and pay over the phone can you customise grow kit packages and what are there bulbs and ballasts like.....also the inline fans lol


fuck sake do u just want me to buy and grow the shit for u as well, try going onto ebay and finding the place yourself and stop asking us it aint difficult


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Are you somehow under the impression he works for them or something???


evening all, im fuked from trimming and dmt, sore shoulders on the exo a bitch cos shes got foxtailnubs so cant just chop chop gotta nip nip, 4 hours one fukin plant........psycho 1 hour...........loaded up the vape with psycho with a little dmt and just blasted a hole in my forehead, nice afterglow with the D + P cos the psycho is obviously still running in the background


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

zeddd said:


> evening all, im fuked from trimming and dmt, sore shoulders on the exo a bitch cos shes got foxtailnubs so cant just chop chop gotta nip nip, 4 hours one fukin plant........psycho 1 hour...........loaded up the vape with psycho with a little dmt and just blasted a hole in my forehead, nice afterglow with the D + P cos the psycho is obviously still running in the background


any idea on sex mate from they pics i put up earlier?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

them 2 look like males to me....


ScottishWeedman said:


> any idea on sex mate from they pics i put up earlier?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> them 2 look like males to me....


yeah im sure about the 2 males i showed its the other 4 plants i wanna know his opinion on


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

ok ive had a bit of a prob.....dunno what has caused this....its the buds closest to lights witch is still a good 15 inch away...(hoods) dunno if somthings dripped on it or somthings tried eating it........the rest are fine just seems to be the tallest 2.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 2869546.......................


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2869546.......................


u talking shit again imc?

and that problem u have, bud burn mate, i had it in my main OP, its not just about the lights been close its about the mabiant temps, shit happens really, cut it off with scossors and watch 3 more grow in its place

u can tell u got heat probs with the leaves curling in and up


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> any idea on sex mate from they pics i put up earlier?


first is obv male as you point out but the rest of the photos didn't give the money shot mate too blurry to be sure


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> 11L of good quality coco, £3.70 delivered.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11L-U-GRO-RHIZA-COMPRESSED-CO-CO-PEAT-BRICK-WITH-TRICHODERMAS-11-LITRES-/271226227214?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3f2657ca0e


would never use chalies hydro again mate, fucking horror stories, i order my briks from kitbag, i just like them coz i know if i order toay, my shits gunna be here tomorow, bollox wont give me any free samples tho, reckon they dont get em BULLSHIT!



rambo22 said:


> turds your the biggest pussy in the thread anyone whos been here a few years knows that, PUSSY......


AND you CUNT, CAN GET YER HEAD BAK BEHIND YA SOFA!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

zeddd said:


> first is obv male as you point out but the rest of the photos didn't give the money shot mate too blurry to be sure


i knw mate camera is shit that was best i cud do. i think i can see 2 females which are 1 dippy and the casey jones, the other 2 dippy im undecided about but i think possibly cud be one male and one female, if i do get 3 of the 6 to be female then i will be happy with that, im ordering some female Purple paralysis from attitude so will chuck them in as well in a few weeks after about 3-4 weeks veg just to make up for the loss of males


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i knw mate camera is shit that was best i cud do. i think i can see 2 females which are 1 dippy and the casey jones, the other 2 dippy im undecided about but i think possibly cud be one male and one female, if i do get 3 of the 6 to be female then i will be happy with that, im ordering some female Purple paralysis from attitude so will chuck them in as well in a few weeks after about 3-4 weeks veg just to make up for the loss of males


uve got males nananannnnaaaa na

heres hoping u get one female at least init blud! lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> uve got males nananannnnaaaa na
> 
> heres hoping u get one female at least init blud! lol


Shut it u CUNT if i wanted ur opinion i'd ask for it lmao 

im hoping for more than 1 fem mate i'll be fucking gutted and heavily out of pocket with only 1, i need at least 3 for this to have been worth while.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Shut it u CUNT if i wanted ur opinion i'd ask for it lmao
> 
> im hoping for more than 1 fem mate i'll be fucking gutted and heavily out of pocket with only 1, i need at least 3 for this to have been worth while.


 BOOM! casted a spell mate, u gone and fucked it now! all males, demand a refund! i thik bb needs to start doing fems be better sales im sure

andone running this bbc, wats the flower time?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> BOOM! casted a spell mate, u gone and fucked it now! all males, demand a refund! i thik bb needs to start doing fems be better sales im sure
> 
> andone running this bbc, wats the flower time?


i chopped my bbc 5 days ago mate as i needed to make space and that was 8 and half weeks, shit smells lovely and nice fat compact nugs


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

fuk off cunt...I thort heat stress rooms at 27 and using hoods....ill put nother pic up wankstain......


Turbanator said:


> u talking shit again imc?
> 
> and that problem u have, bud burn mate, i had it in my main OP, its not just about the lights been close its about the mabiant temps, shit happens really, cut it off with scossors and watch 3 more grow in its place
> 
> u can tell u got heat probs with the leaves curling in and up


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 2869579View attachment 2869580View attachment 2869581View attachment 2869582


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i chopped my bbc 5 days ago mate as i needed to make space and that was 8 and half weeks, shit smells lovely and nice fat compact nugs



mines at like err 8.5 weeks now 5 days into ripen a LOT of white hairs still tho, but yeh nice dence nugs, and smell well nice, fat as fuk stalk, nothing like the livers, but saying that the livers all the branches are flopped down with weight, but the bc buds are huge ll way down eachbranch, i may do sum pics later but im reluctant.



imcjayt said:


> fuk off cunt...I thort heat stress rooms at 27 and using hoods....ill put nother pic up wankstain......


 mate its heat, look at leaves plus the burnet buds, its heat, tellin ya,,,,, ur not in ther 100% and soon as u open up the heat escapes, i can tell if im too hot or cold just by sticking my head in, with no thermometer thingie,

hoods dont mean no heat and sum plants are more seseptable to burning than others


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

yer I thort so curry shit stabba thort id ask tho...looks like rasing everything a nother foot tomoz.......


Turbanator said:


> mines at like err 8.5 weeks now 5 days into ripen a LOT of white hairs still tho, but yeh nice dence nugs, and smell well nice, fat as fuk stalk, nothing like the livers, but saying that the livers all the branches are flopped down with weight, but the bc buds are huge ll way down eachbranch, i may do sum pics later but im reluctant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2869579View attachment 2869580View attachment 2869581View attachment 2869582


nute burn.................mineral nutes ?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

girls on 5ml per l of canna a and b..usualy throw in some cal mag not often tho....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

its only on the tallest one rest are fine......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

others.......ag............................bc....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

light looks good where it is, if you raise it you will slow down the plants metabolism and make things worse.............turbs u withme?...........the way u can tell its nute burn is by the crispy shiny distorted leaves and the fuked up bud development............u can even tell which nutes are doing it


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

that's why I was a bit confused zeddd.....hoods temps ect are spot on......its only happened to the tallest bud closest to light.....so I did gen thort bud burn......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

so what u rec? and what nute u thinks doing it?


zeddd said:


> light looks good where it is, if you raise it you will slow down the plants metabolism and make things worse.............turbs u withme?...........the way u can tell its nute burn is by the crispy shiny distorted leaves and the fuked up bud development............u can even tell which nutes are doing it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so what u rec? and what nute u thinks doing it?


well you said it was only at the top....where the mobile nutes concentrate for growth therefore supporting the nute burn idea, a combo of too much phos......greeny black, too much K..crispy shiny the burnt pinched leaf middles are a new one but ive never seen calmag burn and was wondering what it looked like?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 24, 2013)

i understand what your saying but heat thingy can differ from strain to strain, some can take it more than others, also imc said that its only the tallest one, and if ther the same strain,if it was nutes it would be all of them, as it is it isent, its the tallest, so this leads me to still think its the lighting.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

calmag I prob add it once in 2 weeks if that.....hmmm so suggestions on what I shld do?


zeddd said:


> well you said it was only at the top....where the mobile nutes concentrate for growth therefore supporting the nute burn idea, a combo of too much phos......greeny black, too much K..crispy shiny the burnt pinched leaf middles are a new one but ive never seen calmag burn and was wondering what it looked like?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

lol well fukit....im gonna rise lights a bit tomoz give them a flush....and start again....see what happens.......and I here what u saying turbs as its only on the tallest 1.....that's what made me think that too......its like confused dot com eh......shld I chop tops of them get rid of that shit or leave it.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

toped the psy mom and the exo coming on too.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i understand what your saying but heat thingy can differ from strain to strain, some can take it more than others, also imc said that its only the tallest one, and if ther the same strain,if it was nutes it would be all of them, as it is it isent, its the tallest, so this leads me to still think its the lighting.


Actually mate different phenos of the same strain can have different nute requirements and even different tolerances to heat/drought/pests etc


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

was out at shop there and had these on offer at £2 each for 70cl bottles so grabbed a few thats me sorted for the night, few peroni's and a cpl joints.....sweeet !!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2869579View attachment 2869580View attachment 2869581View attachment 2869582


Hey bro. How are you doing? That's strange that it is only on the tallest. How much closer to your light are the effected ones? Have you sprayed them with anything lately? Is it cool if I post over here?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

nice to see u Gandalf....yer its picking at my brains too...well my otherplants are at 3 foot and the bigger ones at 4 foot....haven't sprayed them with nothing at all haven't changed nothing too....only thing I could think off was heat stress...but as zed sed it could be a nute prob.....th top buds must be atleast a good 12 inch off the hood....all the other plants seem fine as posted pics of other buds....so if was nute prob shurly it would of effected other plants......but as I was saying its only on the top bud of the tallest plant....rest of plant fine.......so yer im stumped on what to do atm........and I have no probs with u posting here.....


GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey bro. How are you doing? That's strange that it is only on the tallest. How much closer to your light are the effected ones? Have you sprayed them with anything lately? Is it cool if I post over here?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 24, 2013)

.................


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 24, 2013)

any of u lads looking for a new grow tent? i wanna change mine up and will have my 1.65m L x 065m D x 1.8m H going spare, would be looking for a little contribution 2wards it though as this will go 2wards my upgrade, let me knw if any of u are interested


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2869662.................


u doing a vertical grow with thosw, im gonna do two as ive got a hanging bare 600w for side lighting so they sit on the edge of main canopy, blue pit liked this............if you still got only horizontal bulbs then you mite wanna look at some hardcore veg training in the future to bush em out a bit so optimize the light intensity falling on the bud sites


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

Gandalf the gay lmao


Morning fags


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 25, 2013)

morning fuckos, well had another look and it looks like i got another cpl males at least could even end up with no females the way its going..... i blame u Turbs u jinxing cunt lol u had to say they wud all be male didnt ye ya fud 

gonna buy another tent this weekend and get a perp grow on as i need to get some buds grown asap after this disaster run. gonna be running a 1.2m veg tent and a 1.6m flower tent, and from now on im putting 3 fems in beside 3 regs that way im guaranteed at least some girls every grow


----------



## Larry an Barry (Oct 25, 2013)

jesus christ a week long party of sex, weed and beer. one way to get through a dry, now the cure ahahahaha, still not happy all the plants are like a week apart in maturity except this big bastard got the 600 to itself pretty much :]


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> morning fuckos, well had another look and it looks like i got another cpl males at least could even end up with no females the way its going..... i blame u Turbs u jinxing cunt lol u had to say they wud all be male didnt ye ya fud
> 
> gonna buy another tent this weekend and get a perp grow on as i need to get some buds grown asap after this disaster run. gonna be running a 1.2m veg tent and a 1.6m flower tent, and from now on im putting 3 fems in beside 3 regs that way im guaranteed at least some girls every grow


i remeber a run a bit bak with regs i think i started with like 20+ beans and ended up with 2 female,lol,, tha 50% thing is bollox, they knew it was u and stickhed u up with male seeds no doubt lol,,,

u need 3 tents for perp, 2 flower and 1 veg,, fyi


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i remeber a run a bit bak with regs i think i started with like 20+ beans and ended up with 2 female,lol,, tha 50% thing is bollox, they knew it was u and stickhed u up with male seeds no doubt lol,,,
> 
> u need 3 tents for perp, 2 flower and 1 veg,, fyi


No you don't. Where has that notion come from? One for veg and one for flower, and just some common sense.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No you don't. Where has that notion come from? One for veg and one for flower, and just some common sense.


 so how would u put the send flowering cycle in half way thru with only 2 ?na 3 tents, 1 for veg/cuts, then 1 for flower and then 2nd flower tent u start halfway thru the first one, just would be a pain wth only 2 tents.. i was gunna go perp over with m ain grow till shit went tits up


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> so how would u put the send flowering cycle in half way thru with only 2 ?na 3 tents, 1 for veg/cuts, then 1 for flower and then 2nd flower tent u start halfway thru the first one, just would be a pain wth only 2 tents.. i was gunna go perp over with m ain grow till shit went tits up


You take the vegging plants, and you put them in the spare space in the flower tent and adjust height accordingly. It's not tricky to do, a hell of a lot of people do it with just 2 tents, because it's not difficult. Een i managed a perpetual in my poxy little cupboard.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You take the vegging plants, and you put them in the spare space in the flower tent and adjust height accordingly. It's not tricky to do, a hell of a lot of people do it with just 2 tents, because it's not difficult. Een i managed a perpetual in my poxy little cupboard.


 im not disputing ur logic, and it is logical,m but for practicallity,, 3 tents, shit the veg one dont need to be big,,

anwyays T hows things man? beene a while? still working at that place? still with that fish girl? and still not growing yet? and how far thru ur parent wine celler have you plowed thru?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Im ordering a tent just for vegging tomorrow. 75x75 and 100 in height. Not to big at all but itll do the job.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Im ordering a tent just for vegging tomorrow. 75x75 and 100 in height. Not to big at all but itll do the job.


fuk mate really? amount of questions and ur going BIG? lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> im not disputing ur logic, and it is logical,m but for practicallity,, 3 tents, shit the veg one dont need to be big,,
> 
> anwyays T hows things man? beene a while? still working at that place? still with that fish girl? and still not growing yet? and how far thru ur parent wine celler have you plowed thru?


By fish girl i imagine you mean Kuroi and i imagine you are thinking of carp. In it till the end. No grow til next september, that's the plan. Got a 2 bedroom flat in London lined up for £115 a month though 

I'm ok. Trains booked for amsterdam, restaurant reservation made, just got to get paid now, work decided to stop paying me so been skint for a bit. Off work atm as have had severe chest pain since wednesday. Like heart burn in overdrive, and persistant, but on other side of chest.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> By fish girl i imagine you mean Kuroi and i imagine you are thinking of carp. In it till the end. No grow til next september, that's the plan. Got a 2 bedroom flat in London lined up for £115 a month though
> 
> I'm ok. Trains booked for amsterdam, restaurant reservation made, just got to get paid now, work decided to stop paying me so been skint for a bit. Off work atm as have had severe chest pain since wednesday. Like heart burn in overdrive, and persistant, but on other side of chest.



yeh carp lol,, till the end, by that u mean till u kill the bitch? LOL, 

err damn aye? gotta get paid first, and the chest thing, id say is stress, BUT my pal had same and went bed, then went docs in moring, rushed direct to hossy, heart mumrour, and was on otherside, or u may have the start of pluresy? been ther and done that!id say its stress tho with all shit u bin doing,,

so flat aye? have u skoped out for growing? and u and fish girl or jut you? i hope just yuou? mans pad n that!Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

itll do me and got something lined up


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh carp lol,, till the end, by that u mean till u kill the bitch? LOL,
> 
> err damn aye? gotta get paid first, and the chest thing, id say is stress, BUT my pal had same and went bed, then went docs in moring, rushed direct to hossy, heart mumrour, and was on otherside, or u may have the start of pluresy? been ther and done that!id say its stress tho with all shit u bin doing,,
> 
> so flat aye? have u skoped out for growing? and u and fish girl or jut you? i hope just yuou? mans pad n that!Lol


I think possibly stress and diet. Havn't been paid in 2 weeks so other than one day of binging, i've been eating either pasta, noodles, or nothing. don't think i need to expand on why i might be stressed  My brother is a london lawyer, silly stress, he got similar pains, went to hospital, had a day of tests, found nothing. 

And flat indeed, can't be fucked with living in a uni house with a bunch of 20 year old party piss heads. gonna be me and the gf. But no worry on the man pad thing. She's very much a geek and loves her consoles and such. she can make the bedroom look however she wants, but the living room is mine Havn't checked it out for a grow, but i don't plan on anything massive, tempted to get rid of the hps's and just buy a nice LED.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I think possibly stress and diet. Havn't been paid in 2 weeks so other than one day of binging, i've been eating either pasta, noodles, or nothing. don't think i need to expand on why i might be stressed  My brother is a london lawyer, silly stress, he got similar pains, went to hospital, had a day of tests, found nothing.
> 
> And flat indeed, can't be fucked with living in a uni house with a bunch of 20 year old party piss heads. gonna be me and the gf. But no worry on the man pad thing. She's very much a geek and loves her consoles and such. she can make the bedroom look however she wants, but the living room is mine Havn't checked it out for a grow, but i don't plan on anything massive, tempted to get rid of the hps's and just buy a nice LED.


hmm ul regret it, well if ur staying small maybe? dunno jurys out on led panels, just any less than 300 aint worth shit! and stay away form the chinese ones


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

mrs just cooked me steak rice and salad, very nice................or theres this http://io9.com/the-weirdest-and-most-revolting-foods-that-you-could-ac-1451246246...........i have been offered 3 on that list, centuary eggs smell so bad I couldn't get within 2 foot of one let alone eat it............tarantulars deep fried in sump oil, no thanks........but the durian is good eating


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> mrs just cooked me steak rice and salad, very nice................or theres this http://io9.com/the-weirdest-and-most-revolting-foods-that-you-could-ac-1451246246...........i have been offered 3 on that list, centuary eggs smell so bad I couldn't get within 2 foot of one let alone eat it............tarantulars deep fried in sump oil, no thanks........but the durian is good eating


 shame ur link dont work for toffee


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> hmm ul regret it, well if ur staying small maybe? dunno jurys out on led panels, just any less than 300 aint worth shit! and stay away form the chinese ones


Not really sure why i'll regret it. Maybe i will, maybe i won't, but it's something i want very much, so i plan to go for it.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Not really sure why i'll regret it. Maybe i will, maybe i won't, but it's something i want very much, so i plan to go for it.


wen i say regret it i mean bang for buk the hid are unbeaten as far as light density and power, cant think of the word! but yeh, be cheaper on lekki and no heat thats for sure, great if ur gunna use a wardrobe,stik it on yoyo's to moved up and down and use the top shelf in the wardrobe as a little veg/clone area, with a t5/4 in ther!


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi guys ive been curing for 3weeks just started to open the jar twice a week and it smell and tastes poor it was good b4 WTF


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> Hi guys ive been curing for 3weeks just started to open the jar twice a week and it smell and tastes poor it was good b4 WTF


 maybe u put it in 2 wet m8, and the jar should have ben opened daily, check for white bits


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

i was opening daily. will it get betta


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 25, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> Hi guys ive been curing for 3weeks just started to open the jar twice a week and it smell and tastes poor it was good b4 WTF





crawleyweedfarmer said:


> i was opening daily. will it get betta


These two posts contradict each other. 

But yes, it is normal for cannabis to smell like hay when drying. It will change as you continue curing.


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

when i put buds in jar they smell like grass i open the jar twice a day for a week then once a day for 2 weeks then twice a week when i got to open the jar twice a week it smelled like grass


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

they was bushed out pulled it all into the middle hence the netting round it...plenty of bud on them lolol pulled them in as was taking up 2 much room.....


zeddd said:


> u doing a vertical grow with thosw, im gonna do two as ive got a hanging bare 600w for side lighting so they sit on the edge of main canopy, blue pit liked this............if you still got only horizontal bulbs then you mite wanna look at some hardcore veg training in the future to bush em out a bit so optimize the light intensity falling on the bud sites


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> when i put buds in jar they smell like grass i open the jar twice a day for a week then once a day for 2 weeks then twice a week when i got to open the jar twice a week it smelled like grass


u r using a slow cure method it can rake 6 weeks to go from smelling like paint fumes to candy with that method.....or everything is totally fuked, depending on the smell...?


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone else staying in tonight? Gonna drive me mad i think but need to start saving some money.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Anyone else staying in tonight? Gonna drive me mad i think but need to start saving some money.


war u savin up for ninja?


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

it was good after the first week but now its like gone back to being uncured


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

try putting in some paper bags if still bit moist...or a box


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

got no paper bags plastic instead


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

anybody hungry...? http://io9.com/the-weirdest-and-most-revolting-foods-that-you-could-ac-1451246246


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

plastic no good .......or try laying it out on some newspaper.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

zeddd ill pop another pic up of that bud that we thort was burnt.....started to get new groth...ive moved it away from the lights .....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> anybody hungry...? http://io9.com/the-weirdest-and-most-revolting-foods-that-you-could-ac-1451246246


Mmmm, making me hungry z.....I'd love one of them Baluts followed by a couple of tuna eyeballs


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

for how long on newspaper. and use dry newspaper?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 25, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> for how long on newspaper. and use dry newspaper?


Jesus Christ, u must have some knowledge of growing if u got this far, what's with the stupid questions? Ur hardly goina dry ur bud on wet newspaper now are ye


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2013)

crawleyweedfarmer said:


> got no paper bags plastic instead


go have a read of this mate will help you out a bit...

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/333138-final-stage-harvesting-curing-mzjill.html


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

.......dunno what it bludy was.........moved it to back now.......here a few others at week for from light switch....talk about frosty......


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> war u savin up for ninja?


half just to have money put away for a rainy day sort of thing.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

was ment to say 4 weeks from switch lol


imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2870584View attachment 2870585.......dunno what it bludy was.........moved it to back now.......here a few others at week for from light switch....talk about frosty......View attachment 2870588View attachment 2870591View attachment 2870592View attachment 2870593View attachment 2870594View attachment 2870595View attachment 2870589View attachment 2870590


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2870584View attachment 2870585.......dunno what it bludy was.........moved it to back now.......here a few others at week for from light switch....talk about frosty......View attachment 2870588View attachment 2870591View attachment 2870592View attachment 2870593View attachment 2870594View attachment 2870595View attachment 2870589View attachment 2870590


Need a bit of Calcium and chunk of Magnesium in those ones under the light but other than that they look good mate.


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

its dry tho


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

they get fed calmag every so often.......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Mmmm, making me hungry z.....I'd love one of them Baluts followed by a couple of tuna eyeballs


yeah you would have to climb over me to get them those congealed feathersnd beak treats, presumeably there would be a little explosion of liquid into the mouth on biting down.......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Jesus Christ, u must have some knowledge of growing if u got this far, what's with the stupid questions? Ur hardly goina dry ur bud on wet newspaper now are ye


but which fukin newspaper mate theres so many to choose from gtf loool


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

this ones perfict.....lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

evening boys, bertie,cunt!

anwyays, err, so on week 9 and end of fist week on ripen, seems to be doing summert ive got lots of yellow leaves obviously due to the lack of N- and the buds are swelling nicely, not qwite any foxtailing yet, but ive only really had that with physco,also,

i think wen i hit week 10 with ripen im gunner have to give em a week of water, not for a flush coz thats bullshit,but for the extra week, the bbc have stil got thick white hairs, so it seems to be a 10+ weeker, il relucatnly do sum pics later! RELUCTRANTLY


oh and who the fuk told me to go look for smaller parcels of coco, fuksake i forgot how messey it is beaking em up AND, how much they swell, i always break em in akids toy box, fuckers smelled so much they split it! BOLLOX!

fuking paddys man and ther shitty info LMAO


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

last I chopped bbc at 10 weeks then chopped few at 11 and 12......and in those 2 weeks buds was still getting more dense


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> last I chopped bbc at 10 weeks then chopped few at 11 and 12......and in those 2 weeks buds was still getting more dense


ARRRGHH fucking knew it wasent nrly done! bollox, guess im doing a 2 week flush, or pue water, would defeat the object going from ripen bak to base? and livers will be happy going a extra week, FUKSAKE KODE U CUNT!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ARRRGHH fucking knew it wasent nrly done! bollox, guess im doing a 2 week flush, or pue water, would defeat the object going from ripen bak to base? and livers will be happy going a extra week, FUKSAKE KODE U CUNT!


you swallowed the big black cock of lies mate.....3 months flower u need to speak to that boy


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you swallowed the big black cock of lies mate.....3 months flower u need to speak to that boy


 the fuk ma, i was under impresiion its a 10 weeker, like most, if i know was a 10+ i would never have evn bothered bringing them bak form th ebrink of deat h and chaging medium,, bollox
meh! what can i do now, not like m gunna bin her, il give her the last week of rpen then il do a week or 2 pure water and thatel be just over 12 weeks, just finishing her 1st brown so i knew she wernt nr, also, had a small extra bit of growth on the top of the main cola to,, wen wifey comes down il go get sum snaps see what u think,, gunna be a nice yeilder for sure


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

3 weeks no feed it'll be fucked, regardless what it weighs.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

I shall be going 10 weeks then following 2 on ripen on mine.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

i hear the daily mirror drys a mean bit of weed lol

what strain you talking about turds? blue cheese? ive heard of some eleven wk phenos but not more than that, plus the livers really dus need a full ten wks anyway so should work out ok for ya.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> evening boys, bertie,cunt!
> 
> anwyays, err, so on week 9 and end of fist week on ripen, seems to be doing summert ive got lots of yellow leaves obviously due to the lack of N- and the buds are swelling nicely, not qwite any foxtailing yet, but ive only really had that with physco,also,
> 
> ...


If ur refer in to me I never told u to get blocks of coco I told u to look for small bags of the stuff ye big fat English tosser!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> 3 weeks no feed it'll be fucked, regardless what it weighs.


na be a week wont it, since ripen has nutriants i ther dunnit? or i may do a very weak solution,, as far as m aware ripen just dont have any N?

wat do u suggest?



Hydrogrow123 said:


> If ur refer in to me I never told u to get blocks of coco I told u to look for small bags of the stuff ye big fat English tosser!


same diffrence,, and who says i was referring to u,, ah wait yeh, i forget your the only poaddy we allow into the thread! 

honest if i knew it was a 10+ weeker i wouldnt have evn been arsed with it and fucked it off, nothing i can do now, i got the 3 in flower and then another 5 or 6 in the starting to flower, the livers i was always gunna run the 10, i miss my physco, i got 1 and all the clones are been flowered from small plant id say established but ther way more than that!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

get some canna nitrogen and add a bit....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> get some canna nitrogen and add a bit....


 huh? oh u mean for the N what ripen misses, but wouldnt that defeat the object of the ripen?


anyone got bbm on thr iphone or androd yet? if so we should share pins, i like bbm coz u can slect no chat history! sweet

so if anyone has bbm even on shatberry, inbox me coz i WEELY WEELY dont like this thread no more


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> na be a week wont it, since ripen has nutriants i ther dunnit? or i may do a very weak solution,, as far as m aware ripen just dont have any N?
> 
> wat do u suggest?
> 
> ...


my psychos lookin a lot better now I reckon, plenty of branching now for clones if I wanted


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> get some canna nitrogen and add a bit....


adding N to the ripen defeats the object of the nute kinda.

i know someone who used ripen with that liquid batshit and that worked well, i dont no the npk of that liquid batshit tho???


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> my psychos lookin a lot better now I reckon, plenty of branching now for clones if I wanted


 ohh reaheheheaaaly?? hmmm,, ur a fucker and u KNOW IT!,emmna be avin a break man! well after xmas i am,, i think,, now u just gone and fucked that reet up



rambo22 said:


> adding N to the ripen defeats the object of the nute kinda.
> 
> i know someone who used ripen with that liquid batshit and that worked well, i dont no the npk of that liquid batshit tho???


lool, no rambs wat wer saying is i started ripen a week ago now im on week 9 aye? but it now seems as i though thers longer to go on the bbc, i thought they wernt right, compared to livers., so anwyays, i was syaing ima have to do the 2 week ripen witch is max and that takes me to 10 weeks, but the bbc is a 10-13 week finisher, so wtfcani do after bertie twatface said i couldnt do ripen for 2 weeks then water for 1 week coz that would mean no feed for 3 weeks, even tho ripen bottle says a weeks water at end, never the less,, ??

wats your thoughts fatty?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ohh reaheheheaaaly?? hmmm,, ur a fucker and u KNOW IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two weeks on ripen adds a extra week so two weeks on ripen ending at wk ten of flower will give you plants that are more like eleven week in flower cockface, and theres no pheno of big buddha blue cheese that i have seen or heard of that go's thirteen wks, dont do the extra wk of water just chop on wk ten of flower after a two week ripen and your be alrite that is if it dont get robbed off ya again cause of your pussy nature lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

gotta say I misjudged the livers so it has had 4 weeks of ripen alternating with compost tea.......looks like fat foxy nugs on all the buds and wat a nice creamy colour to the buds, nice yielder too


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> gotta say I misjudged the livers so it has had 4 weeks of ripen alternating with compost tea.......looks like fat foxy nugs on all the buds and wat a nice creamy colour to the buds, nice yielder too



il be intrested in what you think of the livers smokewise ive always found her a bit of a pain to grow and even at ten wks it isnt a amazingly potent strain, is a much more uppy high than the exo and pyscho but just as if not more stinky and tasty than the two.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> il be intrested in what you think of the livers smokewise ive always found her a bit of a pain to grow and even at ten wks it isnt a amazingly potent strain, is a much more uppy high than the exo and pyscho but just as if not more stinky and tasty than the two.


cant wait to try it , the blue pit is knocking me on my rs, the missus is seemingly normal...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 25, 2013)

The livers my m8s lookin after is about 2 weeks in flower and just been fed the ionics nutes and there's been no problem with it, was goina buy calmag was it cos z said so but never bothered my ass lol, been ok anyway


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> two weeks on ripen adds a extra week so two weeks on ripen ending at wk ten of flower will give you plants that are more like eleven week in flower cockface, and theres no pheno of big buddha blue cheese that i have seen or heard of that go's thirteen wks, dont do the extra wk of water just chop on wk ten of flower after a two week ripen and your be alrite that is if it dont get robbed off ya again cause of your pussy nature lmao


 so one more week of ripen then chop, i normally would do a day or 3 of just water before chop like,



rambo22 said:


> il be intrested in what you think of the livers smokewise ive always found her a bit of a pain to grow and even at ten wks it isnt a amazingly potent strain, is a much more uppy high than the exo and pyscho but just as if not more stinky and tasty than the two.


 yeh the last livrs i got was shit, dunno what that sambo bloke did to it, ive had no bother form start to finish with them, only issues has been sturdyness, but all teh clone onlys are viney, the big buddha chees (not blue fyi) has a stalk like its from seed, no shit its well fat, kinda like my cock huge and out of proprotion.

but teh smell of livers mixed with smell of the cheee is well lush.and gunna be a nice yeild of teh bbc to


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The livers my m8s lookin after is about 2 weeks in flower and just been fed the ionics nutes and there's been no problem with it, was goina buy calmag was it cos z said so but never bothered my ass lol, been ok anyway


tbh hydro all problems i seen people have and had myself have always been in soil, a ''friend'' has given them clones to many who have them grown in coco or hydro with no probs what so ever, she can really yield and the qaulity is as good as any but the stone is light and she dus need ten wks.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> so one more week of ripen then chop, i normally would do a day or 3 of just water before chop like,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it wasnt for 2 other people in different parts of the country all using the same soil and nutes all having the same probs i would have thought the same myself turds, but like i say in coco and hydro ive known more than a few grow her with no probs at all.

and as for the last lot of livers u got where shit well sorry turds my good friend says BULLSHIT last lot you got of sambo was 6wk chopped blueberry you have never been sent livers by sambo cause he had not long get her back before the feds stole her, sambo hasnt grown the livers for a couple of years lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> tbh hydro all problems i seen people have and had myself have always been in soil, a ''friend'' has given them clones to many who have them grown in coco or hydro with no probs what so ever, she can really yield and the qaulity is as good as any but the stone is light and she dus need ten wks.


Aye mine will be gettin 10 weeks and no more cos that means she'll be dry for Xmas, I try get a pic of the livers and exo next time I'm down


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The livers my m8s lookin after is about 2 weeks in flower and just been fed the ionics nutes and there's been no problem with it, was goina buy calmag was it cos z said so but never bothered my ass lol, been ok anyway


the livers and psycho aren't mad hungry for calmag but the exo is and some


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> if it wasnt for 2 other people in different parts of the country all using the same soil and nutes all having the same probs i would have thought the same myself turds, but like i say in coco and hydro ive known more than a few grow her with no probs at all.
> 
> and as for the last lot of livers u got where shit well sorry turds my good friend says BULLSHIT last lot you got of sambo was 6wk chopped blueberry you have never been sent livers by sambo cause he had not long get her back before the feds stole her, sambo hasnt grown the livers for a couple of years lolol


no that was menna be livers,,, so he lied to me really? fuksake even that bizle was told the bit he got was livers,

my exo was fine dint use calmag at all, infact this is first run ive actually used it on rec that i will need it. i guess i ddi, the first sign of yellow leaves a threw a ml in and never had any bother at all,,, not even that PM buisness toatlly fine, the physco i have is sprouting up now to, yehhaalol not so much ther being flowered early as i had nower to keep em, fukit, owts better than nowt for xmas


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> so one more week of ripen then chop, i normally would do a day or 3 of just water before chop like,
> 
> 
> nuffing wrong with that turds, do ya 3 day of plain water many who use ripen like to end it with plain water only for a few days, but bertie is right 3wks with no N and them plants are not gonna look that great your pushing it at 2 wks anyway, ripen isnt some super nute its just cheap and does what it says if used properly.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no that was menna be livers,,, so he lied to me really? fuksake even that bizle was told the bit he got was livers,


bullshit turds total bullshit and bizzle too, sambo had not yielded livers for years just go back and read his posts its all there in writing.......

last bit bizzle had was heavy duty fruity, and last bit you had was early chopped blueberry.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

Cheesey SCROG fodder.


Anesthesia.


Dog S1's, looking pretty much identical at this point.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ looking nice and healthy m8


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

Pastrami bagel time.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish I could make my own pastrami, it's too bloody expensive.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

My local, funky.......


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Barneys blue cheese here is getting chopped at 9 weeks fuck the extra week it's only a difference in the high aint it? Still gonna smell good


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

I think its pretty cool how the psy leafs uncurl them selfs as they growing......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

whats it made out of then bert? i always thought it was a poor cut of meat and fairly cheap not that im no pastrami expert......


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Making deliveries in that would be a fucking laugh lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> whats it made out of then bert? i always thought it was a poor cut of meat and fairly cheap not that im no pastrami expert......


Beef.

It's cured brisket, usually rolled in crushed peppercorns.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just want my shit to dry my yield is shameful I've got more from autos lol although this was a fast strain and crossed with an auto. Going to avoid them all together and hope my blue cheese brings me more.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

exo and psy moms to be.....ragged top of psy otherday,,,,she will need repotting soon too.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

blue cheese aint a big yielder tbh.....and its only a short to med growing plant.....mine stayed at 3 foot......


ninja1 said:


> Just want my shit to dry my yield is shameful I've got more from autos lol although this was a fast strain and crossed with an auto. Going to avoid them all together and hope my blue cheese brings me more.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

I got me one of those box fans at the back..the bloke who makes them now dose them with like a speed controller dial on the front now pretty cool but its an extra 30 sqid lol........so a 1500 6 inch with controller is 200 sqid.....


Bertie Bassett said:


> My local, funky.......
> 
> View attachment 2870818


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I got me one of those box fans at the back..the bloke who makes them now dose them with like a speed controller dial on the front now pretty cool but its an extra 30 sqid lol........so a 1500 6 inch with controller is 200 sqid.....


I've seen em set up (ones with foam on the inside too), whisper quiet aye.

I think I might invest in one for the new loft after it's first run, it'll defo get one before long.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

yer they are quiert as a mouse lol will blow ya bludy head off...mine runs thru 6 inch mountin air and 2 silverstar hoods temps at 26 27.....well worth the mpice ino....


Bertie Bassett said:


> I've seen em set up, whisper quiet aye.
> 
> I think I might invest in one for the new loft after it's first run, it'll defo get one before long.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

blokes gonna get me the controller 20 sqid only the case of drilling a 1 inch hole and wiring it up.....don't need it tbh but nice to have......


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> blokes gonna get me the controller 20 sqid only the case of drilling a 1 inch hole and wiring it up.....don't need it tbh but nice to have......


£2.50 from Maplin.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

yer prob a cheep 1 tho lolol.....but u did make me think to have a look on there now.....ditching seald room after xmas to cramped inthere and getting a 2.4 m tent....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

whats the smell leek like on the tents?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats the smell leek like on the tents?


if u got a good enough fan and filter the smell leakage is slim to none on the tents mate just make sure u have negative air pressure in ur tent and it all good


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pissed of with the shit yields best Ive ever got from my 600w is 13oz. Fair enough been doing autos but fucking annoying waiting weeks for near enough fuck all. Be a happier man if I was getting like 15oz


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

See some cunts hitting shit like 20oz online from just a 600w. Probably type who's just smoking it all aswell lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

suppose it all dipends on what strain it is as well.......setup....and good nol......


ninja1 said:


> See some cunts hitting shit like 20oz online from just a 600w. Probably type who's just smoking it all aswell lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah the 13oz was liberty haze and my first grow. after that I done autos and got shit lol did manage 11 once though. This grow just chopped was auto cross but flowers on 12/12 and I got less than 9 for sure, will be dry soon. Blue cheese not a great yielder  thought still should be able to get 15oz. Just waste of time getting less than that man.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

how many of the bc u doing ?


ninja1 said:


> Yeah the 13oz was liberty haze and my first grow. after that I done autos and got shit lol did manage 11 once though. This grow just chopped was auto cross but flowers on 12/12 and I got less than 9 for sure, will be dry soon. Blue cheese not a great yielder  thought still should be able to get 15oz. Just waste of time getting less than that man.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

that's a bc.... 4 weeks from flip


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got 9 of em mate. Was gonna finish in 6.5litre pots. Dunno what ill get yield wise as guys on here say its not a big yielder.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's a bc....View attachment 2870891 4 weeks from flip


 the blue things i started flowering are frosty already lol,,,

and i hit 30oz with 850 watts over 8 plants,

mate i wouldnt have taken early chopped blueberry, dident want it nor ask for it, shit i was going on how buzzin i was livers was cummin, but easily said now wen ther absolutely zero proof,, ffs why on earth would i wait 3 moon for sum early cut shit i had already had and told u i dint like? shit man... i may be half fucked most of the time, but when it comes to what im owed, im bang on. what reason have i got to lie? shit i was even going on to bizzle about the stuff how fucked of i was and how much i wasent keen on growing the livers due to the poorness of that.

anwyays it is what it is or was.. done now so fuckit

these cheese ive got are banging yeailders, from what i can see ther gunna piss all over the livers, but the clone only aint MASSIVE yeilders anyways, good but not masive, maybe due to em from cut, anyone else find seeds yeild more than clones? hmmm

so potted up the rest of my floweres now, all healthy on rhiz and 2ml base, will start topmaxx in a week or 2


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

got mine in 15 ltrs prob pull 2 to 3 oz a plant if lucky.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

well this is it turbs......last lot of my bc was clones.....this lot is from seed so we will see ay.....I will say these are a lot bigga than my clones I did.....


Turbanator said:


> the blue things i started flowering are frosty already lol,,,
> 
> and i hit 30oz with 850 watts over 8 plants,
> 
> ...


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Putting in a bigger pot though the plants get bigger dont they? Have read and seen people say they can get 3oz from a 6.5. I've even got it from a auto only once though lol. Just thinking its bollocks getting less than 15 ain't even worth the risk. If I knew I wouldn't get a landlord visit I'd do a whole room tbh.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

After the blue cheese I wanna give it ago just doing 5 headband under the 600w in 11litres and seeing how that yields.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

bigger pots more roots betta yield?......u never kno u prob can get 3 oz from a 6.5.....but don't think u can moan at 3 oz under 1 600 if u get it tbh......even 2.... don't forget u do have 9 in there......


ninja1 said:


> Putting in a bigger pot though the plants get bigger dont they? Have read and seen people say they can get 3oz from a 6.5. I've even got it from a auto only once though lol. Just thinking its bollocks getting less than 15 ain't even worth the risk. If I knew I wouldn't get a landlord visit I'd do a whole room tbh.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah that was a fluke for sure lol I don't expect to get that from all 9. Just to get 15oz in total would make me be abit less pissed off. Getting abit fed up with it all to be honest. Pisses me off waiting weeks for more aless fuck all.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I know more roots more zoots but plants would get to big for me to be able to keep 9 and smaller plants but more of them should still be able to hit the yield. 5 under the 600w I'd like to be getting 3 each. Was gonna buy that shitty small tent and just bang 5 under a 250w cfl for a few weeks while the bigger tents flowering just to cut down on the waiting time. Fucking hate waiting. Gonna have to rent a bigger place next year and do a room I think tbh. Yolo lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

doing a room wldnt be cheep lolol equipment leccy ect ect....prob need 4 1000w in a small room


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got the money for it it's just having the balls to put the money in at the risk of loosing it I guess. More bothered about that than visit from the pigs. Can't be doing these shit yields much longer though lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got mine in 15 ltrs prob pull 2 to 3 oz a plant if lucky.....


i used 11 litre sqware wilma pots, this time i got the 2 liveers and bbc in the airpots, tbh i dont seemuch diffrence yeild wise apart from the actually bushyness of the plants, but i think they groqw to the size of the room, i think 

dunno bwo these what il yeild, it pends on how they dry witch i have still no clue on what im gunna do coz i cant shut down llights for 5 ddays as i have sum in flower, and i cant dry under the lights, all i can figure is 2 options,
1 get my tent panels out and hang em tight in th eloft in a circle or sum sht fan inside extractor ther too and hang em ther,hmm, stink the street out, sounds rite dont it!,

other option is commendear a wardribe, small outlet hole and small inlet hole sumwer out of the way and stick y filter and extractor blowing out of one and a small fan circulating the air and gaffa the doors up, thats my best option i think

lastly wen carboin filters fail do they do it suddenly OR gradually? all of a sudden today the house stinks man..


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

This grow I was proper fussing about the temp and humidity think this blue cheese I'm gonna jus say bollocks and read the plants and let them get on with it. Just getting sick and tired of it


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

my missis got me this today.......she is gonna be sik of hearing it lmaoooo  ill just keep ringing it for a coffee instead


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Turb how often you water when using the wilma? I used mine last grow and was on 3 feeds a day. Thing is though I wasnt getting any run off? Thinking next time bang the dripper into 30mins feed at a time cause whole points the water to run back into the res and take readings to see if they needing more nuts or not.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol rather coffee than your leg over?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

bbc stinks don't it..soon as my lights go off that's it house stinks don't have my filter on 247.....I do 8 till 8.......dunno bout drying mate ive got to come to that obstical too....to were im gonna do it.....


Turbanator said:


> i used 11 litre sqware wilma pots, this time i got the 2 liveers and bbc in the airpots, tbh i dont seemuch diffrence yeild wise apart from the actually bushyness of the plants, but i think they groqw to the size of the room, i think
> 
> dunno bwo these what il yeild, it pends on how they dry witch i have still no clue on what im gunna do coz i cant shut down llights for 5 ddays as i have sum in flower, and i cant dry under the lights, all i can figure is 2 options,
> 1 get my tent panels out and hang em tight in th eloft in a circle or sum sht fan inside extractor ther too and hang em ther,hmm, stink the street out, sounds rite dont it!,
> ...


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> This grow I was proper fussing about the temp and humidity think this blue cheese I'm gonna jus say bollocks and read the plants and let them get on with it. Just getting sick and tired of it


 shit man ur stuggling with the basics so here goes
coco
27-28max temps
feed daily
canna nutes no more than 3ml per litre and fuk runoff its bullshit




ninja1 said:


> Turb how often you water when using the wilma? I used mine last grow and was on 3 feeds a day. Thing is though I wasnt getting any run off? Thinking next time bang the dripper into 30mins feed at a time cause whole points the water to run back into the res and take readings to see if they needing more nuts or not.


 i use wilma POTS not a wilma, water by hand unless ur doing load, the 24 i lost was a fucking pain, pends on your access, but yeh water by hand in flower a litre daily at least, dont bother with runoff it just makes mess, feel the pots if ther light as air then feed if not then dont, but daily will do it, from week 5 i been doing 2 litres a day per plant

and imc yeh they stink worse with light of, and my filter and extractor runs 24-7 the only thing that deosent is my lights and fan obviously well the light is obvious but the fan, not so much, but yeh filter and extractor on 24-7 its been reconditioned by me and regreased so is a silent as anything


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

well im getting old now prob cld just manage 3 times a day......so yer will be in more use for a coffee lmaooo


ninja1 said:


> Lol rather coffee than your leg over?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well im getting old now prob cld just manage 3 times a day......so yer will be in more use for a coffee lmaooo


innit lol,,, i couldnt manage 1 a day let alone 3 loool,,,


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

its the steds ay it lmao work like Viagra lmaoooooo


Turbanator said:


> innit lol,,, i couldnt manage 1 a day let alone 3 loool,,,


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

lmao had to laff today me mate who trains with me....he like 18 st 2 twice size of me...I had to jab him cos he was 2 frightend to do it....shld of seen the cunt jump......pussy lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I ain't fussed about needles but my mum hates em faints even at the sight of one.

how long roughly you lot veg for or all got veg tents? That's what pisses me off the waiting.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

dippends on how big u want ya girls......lot do 3 weeks...lot do 6......I did 6 this time round but next lot doing 3 lol....


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

How tall are they? This is one of the blue cheese and its current size jus got em under a 250w cfl will be under the 600w and potted up Sunday probably.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I ain't fussed about needles but my mum hates em faints even at the sight of one.
> 
> how long roughly you lot veg for or all got veg tents? That's what pisses me off the waiting.





imcjayt said:


> dippends on how big u want ya girls......lot do 3 weeks...lot do 6......I did 6 this time round but next lot doing 3 lol....


last round? 3 months, no shit! lmao
this round, 2 months but only under a small cfl then went in to flower under 1k for 4 days then bak in veg, long story , but ther bak under 1k of dual/red spec and thats ONLY coz i cant find my fucking 600 sont T or any of my bulbs tbh,, fuked lost em lol 6

getting this aircon type thing, 3 qwid and about 2.5 ft tall and 1.5 wide and 1ft deep only runs 100 watts, fill it up at bottom with water then it freezes it then blows a slow fan over the op (basically) therby banging out cool air,, fuckers going in my loft, i got a 600 in my cool hood with ducting and i got a 400 in reflector im extracting to the attick, il be fine with only 1k but for peace of mind the coolers going in

inja flower start from friday then u know wer u are and wen 10 week hits u got the weekend to trim 

and vegging under a cfl is your problem longer veg under bigger light = more bud


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 25, 2013)

I never realy did week thing tho just wait till foot n half then flipped.......but next run with the exo n psy gonna just do a 3 week then flip c what it pulls.....


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Was gonna give em a week under the 600 when I pot em up at the size shown then flip em.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Defiantly gonna rent a place out in the sticks after Xmas and do the whole room just sat here feeling so pissed off with the shit yields. Turbs man sort me out some of that 160 weed lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Ninja you don't half moan on, 15 oz @ £200 is £3000, over 3 months it's taking home a damn site more than minimum wage so what's the fucking problem?

You want bigger yields? 
Fuck the Auto's off until April-May then plant them outside in Guerilla locations to supplement the cash flow through summer.
Fuck that CFL off and go buy yourself a 600w MH from Ebay, stick it in the 600w ballast you all ready have and veg massive in a fraction of the time.
And bigger pots, preferably airpots.


Left leg, right leg. They call it walking.......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Ninja you don't half moan on, 15 oz @ £200 is £3000, over 3 months it's taking home a damn site more than minimum wage so what's the fucking problem?
> 
> You want bigger yields?
> Fuck the Auto's off until April-May then plant them outside in Guerilla locations to supplement the cash flow through summer.
> ...


ive told him this numerous times, fuk the autos off and u will save loads in lekki for a start,, do 12-12 form seed eve coz he aint getting any cuts, and a mh provides slower veg than a dual spec, but has better node spacing so u gotta weigh up witch u want,


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

well i am totally fucked i just went back to check these breeders boutique plants 2day and thats every one of them showing sex now......and they are all fucking MALE aaarrrrggghhhh !!!! dont know what im gonna do now thats screwed xmas & new year now, i honestly never expected every single seed to be male from them was really looking forward to some Dippy


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ive told him this numerous times, fuk the autos off and u will save loads in lekki for a start,, do 12-12 form seed eve coz he aint getting any cuts, and a mh provides slower veg than a dual spec, but has better node spacing so u gotta weigh up witch u want,


Turbs did u get my pm last night


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> a mh provides slower veg than a dual spec, but has better node spacing so u gotta weigh up witch u want,


No it doesn't, MH provides faster veg by tighter node spacing and more vegetative (leaf) growth than HPS.

HPS will make you're plant grow taller and sparser, quicker.

Think about it Turb.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> well i am totally fucked i just went back to check these breeders boutique plants 2day and thats every one of them showing sex now......and they are all fucking MALE aaarrrrggghhhh !!!! dont know what im gonna do now thats screwed xmas & new year now, i honestly never expected every single seed to be male from them was really looking forward to some Dippy


why do ye even bother with regs m8? When ur doin it for the same reason most on here are why take the risk of it fucking up ur crop


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

all for the bin .....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> why do ye even bother with regs m8? When ur doin it for the same reason most on here are why take the risk of it fucking up ur crop


heard a lot of good things about BB and didnt think id end up with 100% males tbh, never again tho i will be sticking to fems from now on, just need to get some beans in and start again, any of u lot any s33ds lying around u aint wnting? female only thou lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Turbs did u get my pm last night



JUST NOW YEH, REPLIED AND DELTED 



Bertie Bassett said:


> No it doesn't, MH provides faster veg by tighter node spacing and more vegetative (leaf) growth than HPS.
> 
> 
> HPS will make you're plant grow taller and sparser, quicker.
> ...


that is what i just said,, did i not just say hps is faster than mh for veg but mh is tighter spacing? thats what i just said, u just said it diffrently... wanker!



ScottishWeedman said:


> heard a lot of good things about BB and didnt think id end up with 100% males tbh, never again tho i will be sticking to fems from now on, just need to get some beans in and start again, any of u lot any s33ds lying around u aint wnting? female only thou lol



lol 100%? no shit... thats bad, id say message don or D but they dont do fems to hoo u up with,, 100% males is worse than my 32 and ended up with 2 ratio! WOW... am a fucking jinx

get the g13 PE mate big bastards and huuuuge yeilders


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> heard a lot of good things about BB and didnt think id end up with 100% males tbh, never again tho i will be sticking to fems from now on, just need to get some beans in and start again, any of u lot any s33ds lying around u aint wnting? female only thou lol


Get on to BB and tell them and if there such nice guys they'll maybe hook u up with some fems.....do they even do fems??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> JUST NOW YEH, REPLIED AND DELTED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time u got the pe m8 u can maybe get me a cut, wouldn't mind tryin it but te fuck with doin seeds atm


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get on to BB and tell them and if there such nice guys they'll maybe hook u up with some fems.....do they even do fems??


i think they do Dog females but im not sure, and i dont wanna hassle the blokes as im sure they wouldnt know they were all gonna be male, however if they cud see it in their hearts to help me out of this fucked up position by chucking a cpl fems my way i would be eternally grateful, not even fussed about strain now just need some greenage to make myself some green if u get me


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> well i am totally fucked i just went back to check these breeders boutique plants 2day and thats every one of them showing sex now......and they are all fucking MALE aaarrrrggghhhh !!!! dont know what im gonna do now thats screwed xmas & new year now, i honestly never expected every single seed to be male from them was really looking forward to some Dippy


sorry to hear that mate, ita a cunt happened to me dif breeders I was raging at myself cos it fuked with my income


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Next time u got the pe m8 u can maybe get me a cut, wouldn't mind tryin it but te fuck with doin seeds atm


it will be after xmas, i will be sticking to it for sure, love the strain and its a nice smoke,


err no bb dont do fems, othe rthan the dog, bu ti THINK its prone to hermie,

bertie has a rake of beans, see if he got laid last night and is in a good mood, he may hook u up,, and shawney has sum bubba kush beans? he got of his plant, all he popped are fems

and yeh i got all females i think imessaged the bank about it and they sai dther for novelty purposes only blah blah, wankers, but i se eter point, hence why i always opt for cuts

im hearing sum1 will maybe have sum physco cuts ready soon, maybe if you cover postage the nice guy will hook u up? just saying,, theortically


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2013)

swm they will give you something i am sure, you at least have the pics to prove it. the only fem they sell is dog s1 but i don't know what stock is like and you would prob think some of them are male the way they go in early flower.

try germinating at a lower temperature, it does actually help.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> that is what i just said,, did i not just say hps is faster than mh for veg but mh is tighter spacing? thats what i just said, u just said it diffrently... wanker!


Erm no, you don't understand.

HPS makes plants on an 18/06 cycle grow taller and sparse compared to MH, therefore with MH you get the desired vegetative growth (nodes + leaf shoots = bud sites) in LESS time than HPS.

Less time to do a job = FASTER!............


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sorry to hear that mate, ita a cunt happened to me dif breeders I was raging at myself cos it fuked with my income


yeah m8 thats why im so pissed at myself cos its fucked my income for my kids, that was for their holiday spending money for next year but im gonna struggle to get another decent grow in time b4 we go


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i think they do Dog females but im not sure, and i dont wanna hassle the blokes as im sure they wouldnt know they were all gonna be male, however if they cud see it in their hearts to help me out of this fucked up position by chucking a cpl fems my way i would be eternally grateful, not even fussed about strain now just need some greenage to make myself some green if u get me



The Dog fems are not in stock, they've been rare for age's.

Nobody knew they all would be male, it's the luck of the draw and just how it goes.

I want more good quality male's, lol.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

ghb said:


> swm they will give you something i am sure, you at least have the pics to prove it. the only fem they sell is dog s1 but i don't know what stock is like and you would prob think some of them are male the way they go in early flower.
> 
> try germinating at a lower temperature, it does actually help.


yeas i can take pics to prove it m8 all the plants are sitting in the room beside the tent still as i cant bring myself to chop the cunts yet, all that time and effort wasted


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> The Dog fems are not in stock, they've been rare for age's.
> 
> Nobody knew they all would be male, it's the luck of the draw and just how it goes.
> 
> I want more good quality male's, lol.


yeah its just nature.....wats your opinion on lower germ temps influencing gender as stated by GHB?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

email bak will be

seend are for novelty purposes only,, lol

mate cut your losses and go with sumthing thats 100% g13 labs ahev sum sexy strains, just stick with what works, im a firm beliver in if it aint broke why fix it? 

and bertie fuk a duk,,

right wat i was saying IS, as u know i used to use dual spec,, and i bought a mh, now, i notcied slower bushier growth with the mh as apposed to the taller growth of the dual spec BUT tbh, looking at themnow, i hardely see a diffrence, but i was seeing slower growth with MH but again, first time ive used a 400 so thats maybe why? eitherway, these fuckers need to hurry up,, yellow leaves everyware, and im still not hppy with the bbc, but i cant leave it to go any longer, i just cant

dunno bowt the temps thing, wether hot or cold, if u buy fems they should be fems, if u buy regs, its whats inside the see dright? if was teh case of do this to get a grils(kinda like shagging postions) then wouldnet everyone be just buying regs, keeping temps at 23.876 and then them been female?


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2013)

you wont find as many keeper phenos from fem seeds as you will from reg f1s.

another bullshit line you will her me mention from time t time, just like everything else i talk


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> email bak will be
> 
> seend are for novelty purposes only,, lol
> 
> ...


Does 23.876 temps get u 100% females....fuck I need to get me some regs now lol. And psycho cuts won't be takin for weeks....why??...cos I don't need any!!


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah its just nature.....wats your opinion on lower germ temps influencing gender as stated by GHB?


I don't know about lower temps in particular but I know environmental factors can influence sex in seed, just like in humans all the info needed for both sexes is all ready there. Then there comes a point when it is decided as it were which way the embryo is going to go.

I had some papers once but I've lost all sorts of good reading.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> as u know i used to use dual spec,, and i bought a mh, now, i notcied slower bushier growth with the mh as apposed to the taller growth of the dual spec



That's the whole point, you want tighter/bushier plants not tall sparse ones.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

can anyone recommend some VERY quick autos i can run along side some new girls during their veg time i usually veg for 6-8 weeks but have a seperate veg and flower area so can leave a little longer if needed, just want something that finishes in under 70 days from seed


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> I don't know about lower temps in particular but I know environmental factors can influence sex in seed, just like in humans all the info needed for both sexes is all ready there. Then there comes a point when it is decided as it were which way the embryo is going to go.
> 
> I had some papers once but I've lost all sorts of good reading.


in humans you have x and y chromosome male gametes ie male and female sperm, when they fertilize the egg the resulting zygote s got tha full set of chromosomes but is either xx or xy, sooooooo sex is predetermined before the stage of the embryo...........its not some environmental trigger that determins sex in humans lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> in humans you have x and y chromosome male gametes ie male and female sperm, when they fertilize the egg the resulting zygote s got tha full set of chromosomes but is either xx or xy, sooooooo sex is predetermined before the stage of the embryo...........its not some environmental trigger that determins sex in humans lol


Lol, I see what's happened there.

I meant there comes a point for the seed embryo to go one way or the other.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> heard a lot of good things about BB and didnt think id end up with 100% males tbh, never again tho i will be sticking to fems from now on, just need to get some beans in and start again, any of u lot any s33ds lying around u aint wnting? female only thou lol


i had 4 diff BB strains going, only the dippy came out fem,lovely at that, but the rest were toast. they are there !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> can anyone recommend some VERY quick autos i can run along side some new girls during their veg time i usually veg for 6-8 weeks but have a seperate veg and flower area so can leave a little longer if needed, just want something that finishes in under 70 days from seed


I grew auto cheese candy, had to pull it early tho but was still ok smoke, would have been nice if let go the whole way and a good yeilder too but would prob take closer to 12 weeks from seed


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Lol, I see what's happened there.
> 
> I meant there comes a point for the seed embryo to go one way or the other.


I was wondering if people meant that if you put out a ton of seeds to germ at lower temps the fem seeds would germ more easily and have a higher ratio of fem to males overall, but I think its like turbo says its already boy or girl at seed


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I was wondering if people meant that if you put out a ton of seeds to germ at lower temps the fem seeds would germ more easily and have a higher ratio of fem to males overall, but I think its like turbo says its already boy or girl at seed


No apparently it's not.

I've heard the direct germ temp thing before but never seen anybody try it so I suppose it's anecdotal at best.

But I do remember reading that sex can definitely be influenced at seed, before germination (reputable and professional sources not connected with cannabis).

Then there was a guy pally with Uncle Ben a while back that did an experiment with some sort of substance on his beans, he ran 100's of beans and reported nearly all fems (98% ish).

That's as far as my memory goes, I'll see if I can get some info from some peeps over at the other site. 
The professional stuff came from someone over there so I might be able to dig something up.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> can anyone recommend some VERY quick autos i can run along side some new girls during their veg time i usually veg for 6-8 weeks but have a seperate veg and flower area so can leave a little longer if needed, just want something that finishes in under 70 days from seed


You could get a single feminised or a few from Ali Bongo and do 12/12 from seed in your other tent.

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/cannabis-seeds-picknmix-single-cannabis-seeds-c-30_348.html?oscsid=81678ea15c5a4a56ffe937da11cc0019 

Free delivery on every seed only order, 1 or 100 you don't pay postage on beans.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Ever PH'd feed water on the kitchen side while making a brew, then put milk in your feed water!?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Ever PH'd feed water on the kitchen side while making a brew, then put milk in your feed water!?


PH, wtf,, i think ur in wrong thread for that mate! lol


looked last night and lots of yellow leaves, obviously the ripen starting to do its shit. wish i could leave the bbc in a extra few weeks but the ripen has taken affect so its a none starter now, 

seems il be drying i a wardrobe, no other choice, while ive read u can hang ur weed to dry in your room above the lights,im not so sure


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> PH, wtf,, i think ur in wrong thread for that mate! lol


Aye we should rename it fucking "Crank Central" with all this no PH, no EC and Ripen abuse that seems to be the accepted norm.

Pmsl!


----------



## Chagan (Oct 26, 2013)

I've found a plant in my garden about 3 months a go I guess small about a foot or two high and what looked like generic weed leaves. I haven't planted it or anything it just popped up! Well three months later and it's five foot high with buds on it, no idea what it is looks crystaley and fairly sticky any help?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

well ive just ordered mysel some new beans female only this time, got myself some Big Bang, Purple Paralysis & also got some Northern Lights Blue auto as a freebie, shud be here nxt week so all going well shud be back up and running then.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Chagan said:


> I've found a plant in my garden about 3 months a go I guess small about a foot or two high and what looked like generic weed leaves. I haven't planted it or anything it just popped up! Well three months later and it's five foot high with buds on it, no idea what it is looks crystaley and fairly sticky any help?


its a bit hard without a pic??
and its probably some garden weed that grew cos u didnt put weed killer down i wouldnt be smoking no shit i found and didnt know what it was


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

chagan said:


> i've found a plant in my garden about 3 months a go i guess small about a foot or two high and what looked like generic weed leaves. I haven't planted it or anything it just popped up! Well three months later and it's five foot high with buds on it, no idea what it is looks crystaley and fairly sticky any help?


bollocks!!!!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Ever PH'd feed water on the kitchen side while making a brew, then put milk in your feed water!?


. . . No, but I once got pissed right up on vodi & bull, had a line, whilst having a 69 with her indoors, she decided to poke my toilet area with her dill, resulting in me shiting on the headboard !


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Chagan said:


> I've found a plant in my garden about 3 months a go I guess small about a foot or two high and what looked like generic weed leaves. I haven't planted it or anything it just popped up! Well three months later and it's five foot high with buds on it, no idea what it is looks crystaley and fairly sticky any help?


Jog on silly sod you know exactly what it is, that's why you came here.

Or you're a fucking copper.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> . . . No, but I once got pissed right up on vodi & bull, had a line, whilst having a 69 with her indoors, she decided to poke my toilet area with her dill, resulting in me shiting on the headboard !



Well that escalated quickly but..........

Oooh the filthy souls we have in here, up the UK Thread!

[video=youtube;_qWUUM-Qbeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=_qWUUM-Qbeg[/video]


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Well that escalated quickly but..........
> 
> Oooh the filthy souls we have in here, up the UK Thread!


...are souls !


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Aye we should rename it fucking "Crank Central" with all this no PH, no EC and Ripen abuse that seems to be the accepted norm.
> 
> Pmsl!


what?? and again,,what?

people on here have been using ripen LOONG before u was here and have been producing weed that pisses over anything u can and have produced, taste/strength /smell/yeild wise

man u need to get of ya high horse, the way u bang on is like ur the best grower,PERIOD, your not mate, read this comment however you want but im not starting coz cant be arsed but you seriously need to give your head a rattle,


also, ripen abuse? how is it abuse? it gets used for what its for,

ph is bullshit too, i get bangin yeilds and dont PH or EC,as do MANY MANY others thers absolutely no point in it, spec not in coco,, for soil maybe and rockwool for sure,

man give just give it a rest and just be like the rest of us rather than tryin to school everyone, in what u THINK is the right way to do things, the peoples grow outcomes speak for themselves,


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

SO with that said, how is everyone? pissed bowt school hols? i am,, fuksake!!!


http://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> what?? and again,,what?
> 
> people on here have been using ripen LOONG before u was here and have been producing weed that pisses over anything u can and have produced, taste/strength /smell/yeild wise
> 
> ...


Firstly calm your self down and stop getting all uptight, I was having a laugh just like you were?


Only Sambo (and maybe Chedder) has used it to any extent long before I was here and I was here long before you but that's irrelevant.
Pisses over anything I can or have produced? This is a bold statement mate, you've only ever had 2 bits of weed off me, 1 of those finished in 4.5 weeks and the other was the purp you wanked over besides, you shouldn't go randomly putting other people into quality face off's like that.
Other than Sambo who else where you referring to? Now I've got the Cheese we can put that cocky statement to the jury because you for one certainly can't produce bud anything like I have or can.


Yes Ripen abuse......."it's used for exactly what it's supposed to be used for".......killing your plants early, lol. 


You don't get banging yields or healthy productive plants and we all know it so yes there is a point to PH/EC, I want to grow weed that fucks me up cos hell we don't get high off the leaves!


I don't want to be like the rest of you if declining into ignorance is what it means, how am I trying to school everyone by chuckling at it?
The right way to do things is not throw it all in a watering can, pour it on your plants a few times a week then chop the cunts down and sell em after a couple of months but this is what YOU are preaching. If this is what you think you'll never grow good weed despite how much smoke is blown up your arse.





You're right about one thing, peoples grow outcomes do speak for themselves.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

excuse me sir, but u havent smoked any of my weed, il tellu now its rather good, jut coz i akt like a ding most o fthe time people seem to take this as i cant grow for shit well sir yes i can, and do very well,

next- ur jokes come across and very err dunno the word but preachy if that makes any sence, a simple lol at the end wud make it clear your jokingand not preaching.

next i dont use ripen from week 6 or so like lots do, im running 10 week strains so yeh il use form week 8,and tbh its the first time ive used it properly, i dont scrump, i dont cut early and i enjoy what i do, also i have te perfect enviroment for growin and u know this,
the thing is u seem to always seperate your self from us, its always u and then us, like u think u can do more than us, shit man u have only JUST got in the clone only crew, uve only just set up your first percy room wer u have, and ur going on like your th eeinstein of weed, but i also know u would never admit this and come out with allsorts of nonchelent reasons why and if and but and u lot, 

also

i have smoke mny guys weed of this thread and its grade and they dont PH,shit i dont ph or ec and i have zero problems, none, nada, not even but rot! and your menna be the expert, 

man im sik of going round in circles with you, like i say the problem is all u, and most the guys can see it, i think u need to go bak specsavers mate and take of those rose tinted jobbys your wearning coz u just cant see the point, if its us and u, go make your own thread? coz clearly u think u waaay above us lot in ecery resepct, your not, just remeber your a barman not a weed guru!

and im not mad so beofr eu say calm down calm down, im gravvy playing gta

and if th last line u said was aimed at me, i cant see how man i really cant, my shits primo


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

I threw it all in a watering can and watered my plants a couple of times a week, and grew great weed. Hell, you're hardly growing bunk when you're being accused of having spiked weed  

And yes, there is a purpose to EC and PH, doesn't mean people have to pay any attention to it. People grow without checking ph or ec all the time without an issue. 

Never make the assumption that your experience will be the same experience everyone else will have.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> excuse me sir, but u havent smoked any of my weed, il tellu now its rather good, jut coz i akt like a ding most o fthe time people seem to take this as i cant grow for shit well sir yes i can, and do very well,
> 
> the thing is u seem to always seperate your self from us, its always u and then us, like u think u can do more than us, shit man u have only JUST got in the clone only crew, uve only just set up your first percy room wer u have,
> 
> and if th last line u said was aimed at me, i cant see how man i really cant, my shits primo


I can see you grow burnt up shite Turb, when I look out of the window on a morning and see snow on the ground I don't have to have seen it happen to know that it has.

I've only just got some genetics that I can compare to anybody else's, I don't give a fuck about your clone only club.

On and off I've been growing weed a lot longer than I've been on here Turb, you know fuck all.

You've never seen primo Mr Joint a day fer bed man, given the same strain I'll put my shit next to yours all day long.



tip top toker said:


> I threw it all in a watering can and watered my plants a couple of times a week, and grew great weed. Hell, you're hardly growing bunk when you're being accused of having spiked weed
> 
> And yes, there is a purpose to EC and PH, doesn't mean people have to pay any attention to it. People grow without checking ph or ec all the time without an issue.
> 
> Never make the assumption that your experience will be the same experience everyone else will have.


Only really organic guys Tip Top. Just because you don't see a problem doesn't mean there isn't one, you should know better than that.

Assumption? I will guarantee that if somebody pays attention to EC and PH properly they will have better weed all round than if they didn't.
Just like I can guarantee that if I stop paying attention to my PH and EC my crops will turn to shit.


Too much smoke being blown up too many peoples arses, if you're not striving to produce the best shit you can then what's the fucking point?
Nobody can tell me they're producing top quality by chucking it all in a bucket and fuck it'll be right (other than organics), bollocks.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck I'll pay for the damn lab testing, lets get it on!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Fuck I'll pay for the damn lab testing, lets get it on!


Ill throw my 9 week exo in ...............my favourite stone wise of the clone onlies...fukin stinks and beautiful golden green colour, no wonder its a legend, im in the zone with it ummmmm


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 26, 2013)

I would pay to have revolting sexual relations with that Ashley whoes on the Chase atm , phwooooor


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Do I hear talk of a Pepsi challenge??? Lol


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I would pay to have revolting sexual relations with that Ashley whoes on the Chase atm , phwooooor



Lightens the mood instantly, lol...........


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> my favourite stone wise of the clone onlies...fukin stinks and beautiful golden green colour, no wonder its a legend, im in the zone with it ummmmm


These little ones are just starting to stink up proper, they're small but it's starting to get acrid when you're up close.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I would pay to have revolting sexual relations with that Ashley whoes on the Chase atm , phwooooor


I m flush cherpy if ya need


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

hi guys an gals i need a lil help my mate who lives in the uk has just set up in his bedroom 2 tents 1mx1m and a 1.2x1.2 both 2m tall has 6inch extractor filter ect. the room has a chimney which is unused and a vent on exterior wall. whats best way to vent?
1.chimney
2. vent on exterior wall
3. into loft (not sure if its insulated)
4. out of tent into bedroom( will it get to hot to sleep in)

he lives with family and smell and noise is a issue house is rented.

any advice is welcome also would lie to know what setup ventilation wise you are running and for how long?
to many grows getting busted round here so we are worried about flir

oh and ive read loads already and all different ways but id like advice from fellow uk growers

and i used ripen a few times if i need to force it early but normally just flush with water and mollases and for hydro use royal jelly (vitimin)


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> hi guys an gals i need a lil help my mate who lives in the uk has just set up in his bedroom 2 tents 1mx1m and a 1.2x1.2 both 2m tall has 6inch extractor filter ect. the room has a chimney which is unused and a vent on exterior wall. whats best way to vent?
> 1.chimney
> 2. vent on exterior wall
> 3. into loft (not sure if its insulated)
> ...


Wrong place at the wrong time mate......

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

And 5 posts in 3 years makes you a lazy bastard.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Only really organic guys Tip Top. Just because you don't see a problem doesn't mean there isn't one, you should know better than that.
> 
> Assumption? I will guarantee that if somebody pays attention to EC and PH properly they will have better weed all round than if they didn't.
> Just like I can guarantee that if I stop paying attention to my PH and EC my crops will turn to shit.
> ...


Then you clearly are not as good a grower as you think if you think it requires ec tests and such in order to grow good bud. I completely stopped paying attention to EC and ph with my hydro, my crops continued doing exactly as they'd always done. When i had bad crops, that was because i fucked up, i.e forgot to refill the bucket. Growing good weed is not rocket science. I bought my EC metyer because everyone told me it was essential with hydro, a few grows and i realized that was a load of bollocks. 

And if you don't strive to grow the best what's the point? That's like saying unless you're going to cook michelin star quality food for dinner at home, what's the point. From my experience, i can strive to grow the best if i want, and it doesn't require an e meter to do so. Stop trying to force your own experiences on others. We can grow great weed without an ec meter, and unless you have very very hard water, without a ph meter. Don't be sour because you're not capable of this.

And that burnt up shite you claim he grows, well news flash, he grows fucking fantastic weed. He had his period of shit hitting the fan, as all growers have at some point, but the guy sent me stuff once he was dialed in, and it was as good as i've ever had. 

You seem very sour. What's the real issue? We can grow without makiong it into a science lesson, you don't seem to be able to. Grow up and deal with it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Wrong place at the wrong time mate......
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/
> 
> And 5 posts in 3 years makes you a lazy bastard.


you clearly do not understand the piont of this thread. Why not just leave? The guy is more than welcome to post newbie queestions in here, we all have. This thread is basically the UK version of the forum because we were all getting fed up talking with head up their arse medical yanks.

Man up of fuck off. You clearly have the wrong attitude for this place


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Wrong place at the wrong time mate......
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/
> 
> And 5 posts in 3 years makes you a lazy bastard.


why the rudeness! oh an im a lazy bastard you just soud like a dick what are you 17 grow the fuck up will ya


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> hi guys an gals i need a lil help my mate who lives in the uk has just set up in his bedroom 2 tents 1mx1m and a 1.2x1.2 both 2m tall has 6inch extractor filter ect. the room has a chimney which is unused and a vent on exterior wall. whats best way to vent?
> 1.chimney
> 2. vent on exterior wall
> 3. into loft (not sure if its insulated)
> ...


It depends on the lighting really. I used a big CFL and a 600whs and vented into my loft. It was not insulated at all. I never had an issue. Had police choppers around all the time and even had a bbc documentary have a helicopter with FLIR scan straight across the rooves on my street including mine. Never got a knock on the door.

That is the only way i ever did it and encountered narry an issue, but can't comment on others, although i'd have thought wall vent would be a safer bet than chimney. As to venting into bedroom, it could indeed get quite sticky. You'll also then be recycling the old air back into the tents. as to ventilation, keep it going 24/7

Just remember, police suspicion is almost as big an issue as your heat signature. was a couple of years ago that cops turned up on a womans doorstep with a search warrant for a cannabis farm, for what turned out to be nothing more than a heater in her garage that was used to keep hamsters warm. Their cameras are GOOD. It's about not giving them any reason to think it might be anything suspicious.


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> why the rudeness! oh an im a lazy bastard you just soud like a dick what are you 17 grow the fuck up will ya


5 posts in 3 years, you come here wanting quick answers to something you could have learnt in those 3 years without even logging in.

Makes you a lazy bastard.


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

exactly why i came here an it did say anything to do with weed or uk so anyone else im not a noob by any means but ive still loads to learn


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> 5 posts in 3 years, you come here wanting quick answers to something you could have learnt in those 3 years without even logging in.
> 
> Makes you a lazy bastard.


125 posts and dictating how weed must be grown and telling established growers they grow shit. 

Makes you and arrogant cunt.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> hi guys an gals i need a lil help my mate who lives in the uk has just set up in his bedroom 2 tents 1mx1m and a 1.2x1.2 both 2m tall has 6inch extractor filter ect. the room has a chimney which is unused and a vent on exterior wall. whats best way to vent?
> 1.chimney
> 2. vent on exterior wall
> 3. into loft (not sure if its insulated)
> ...


man im wasted now...i..chimney, ii I vent into house, iii 2 busts in 2 weeks plus a big global bust, iv flir is a reality.....aaaaaaaaaaaaannnd number 5 I don't flush mrs is furious


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Then you clearly are not as good a grower as you think if you think it requires ec tests and such in order to grow good bud. I completely stopped paying attention to EC and ph with my hydro, my crops continued doing exactly as they'd always done. When i had bad crops, that was because i fucked up, i.e forgot to refill the bucket. Growing good weed is not rocket science. I bought my EC metyer because everyone told me it was essential with hydro, a few grows and i realized that was a load of bollocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing weed is easy, growing good weed is not.
Like I said I'll pay for the lab tests.


No it's not at all, how many people are capable of creating a Michelin starred meal at home?
I always cook the best food I am capable of, I grow the best weed I'm capable of. 
Everybody is capable of producing better weed if you pay attention to the plants PH and EC requirements.

Period of shit hitting the fan? Then you're as deluded as he is because he hasn't shown a healthy, good looking plant since he's been here or you've always had shit weed.
You've yet to sample any of mine mate, but it's not far off.


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> 5 posts in 3 years, you come here wanting quick answers to something you could have learnt in those 3 years without even logging in.
> 
> Makes you a lazy bastard.




how about u and me dont tlk . and for ur info the last 3 years ive learnt mainly large empty houses never did a tent in a family house but in ur last 2 months on here your clearly now the wizard of oz. lol if you have nothing good to say why say it?? go smoke a joint and chill seriously plse dont talk to me cus i dont wanna end up being rude and lookin like a dick.

thanks tip top tokerthinking loft aswell there will only be one 600whps on at any one time but ive read that it gets wet /rains? did you notice any damp?
we get choppers roundhere every day


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> man im wasted now...i..chimney, ii I vent into house, iii 2 busts in 2 weeks plus a big global bust, iv flir is a reality.....aaaaaaaaaaaaannnd number 5 I don't flush mrs is furious


lol i coud do with sme sticky icky


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> lol i coud do with sme sticky icky


yeah man this stuff is rock hard nugs of joy im gonna vape at least another 2 g


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> 125 posts and dictating how weed must be grown and telling established growers they grow shit.
> 
> Makes you and arrogant cunt.


Lol, you should pop by the thread a little more often Tip Top.

Shit changes! 



jayuk2010 said:


> how about u and me dont tlk . and for ur info the last 3 years ive learnt mainly large empty houses never did a tent in a family house but in ur last 2 months on here your clearly now the wizard of oz. lol if you have nothing good to say why say it?? go smoke a joint and chill seriously plse dont talk to me cus i dont wanna end up being rude and lookin like a dick.


After you've stopped assuming you can say what you like in here, nobody will hold it against you.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Bertie Bassett said:


> Growing weed is easy, growing good weed is not.
> Like I said I'll pay for the lab tests.
> 
> 
> ...


Then post me some, and i'll give you a fair opinion. I am not on anyones side so to speak, i am simply stating it how it is. I have had weed from numerous members on this forum, his was up there with the best of them. I don't know if i recall seeing more than 1 or 2 pictures of his plants, i can't recall a thing about them, but it does not change one thing, his stuff was fantastic.

And yes, it is easy to grow good weed. 

And everyone is capable of cooking a michelin star meal at home, if they strive for the best, then they can do it. You seem to miss the point. I'll keep it in this context though, I am a chef by trade, i have been taught michelin quality food from my former chef, yet when i'm at home, i might cook food of that standard, or i might just make a quick in my mind, average dish, like i did last night. Why is striving for the best a requirement? Some people are happy to have a halfway house. 

These members grow fantastic weed, few of them bother with ec let alone ph, so how do they do it. You cannot be as ignorant as to claim to know the quality of something you never looked at, smelt, or smoked? You are also now making claims about what i've smoked, you cannot in any way have any idea whatsoever what i have smoked, yet you have the audacity to state that i must smoke shit weed. You know nothing about me or what i've smoked, how could you even to begin to think a claim like yours would be taken in any serious manner.


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah man this stuff is rock hard nugs of joy im gonna vape at least another 2 g


im still to try vapourisers im gunna get me one soon


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, you should pop by the thread a little more often Tip Top.
> 
> Shit changes!
> 
> ...


i didnt get what you mean me talking bwt venting or me replying to the other guy who was having a dig at me


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> im still to try vapourisers im gunna get me one soon


Get to amsterdam for the cup! There should be plenty to try out. I'm looking forward to some big bags.

The reason i say that, is not everyone likes vaps. While i like it, it is no replacement for a joint for me, i grew up smoking joints, and that's all i ever smoked, so things like bongs, while they might hit harder, just don't compare in terms of the enjoyment of getting high. As such, when i bobught my volcano, i ended up using it very very rarely.

What i will say though, is that if you like vapourizers, then go full scale first, then consider a portable. Portables are generally extortionate and their capability will leave you with a sour taste in your mouth (take the Magic flight launch box, got great reviews, ended up putting over £100 into it including extra batteries etc and international shipping, turned out to be useless for anyone with the remotest form of tolerance)

Get yourself a table top vap, and do it properly from, the start. The volcano is a big investment, but god damn is it good, even if not the same as a joint, and unlike americans who will explode at the notion of smoking the waste, you can keep it, and if you can't be bothered to cook with it, you can just roll it up for a mild wake and bake. At £300 odd, they're expensive as hell, but even with me, someone who uses it a few times a year, i'm happy with the expense, it is built to last, and last it will. In comparisson, i spent £100 on a bong, if that get's knocked over, it's game over. I've seen people beat the shit out of the volcano with a hammer and it keeps doing its thing.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, you should pop by the thread a little more often Tip Top.
> 
> Shit changes!
> 
> ...


Yorky my man! I was just wondering earlier if you were still floating about. I don't visit here too much as work and work from home just drains me of the energy needed to keep up with this thread. Every time i open it it's people i've never seen and a brand new conversation i've already missed most of. Been off work since wednesday with something or other, so taking the time to relax and, wait, i said relax, i really mean get my troll face on  Nah, it's nice to have a few days to yourself to do what you need at your leisure. Havn't had that in a long time now. Just getting my plans sorted for cannabis cup next month. Gonna be a blast  Really looking forward to meeting Don and DST and the rest of the BB chaps.

How're things with you?


----------



## jayuk2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks was thinking a portable one but might aswell save for a volcano think id better try it first tho. id love to go dam but i havent renewed my passport wonder if you can travel there with a fulluk drivers licence


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> Ill throw my 9 week exo in ...............my favourite stone wise of the clone onlies...fukin stinks and beautiful golden green colour, no wonder its a legend, im in the zone with it ummmmm


i did think you would like the exo zedd, i will will be intrested in what you think of the livers smokewise, its a much lighter stone even at ten wks but lovely flavours and smells.

grown right exo is bloody lovely, especially at 9wks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Then post me some, and i'll give you a fair opinion.
> 
> And everyone is capable of cooking a michelin star meal at home, if they strive for the best, then they can do it. You seem to miss the point. I'll keep it in this context though, I am a chef by trade, i have been taught michelin quality food from my former chef, yet when i'm at home, i might cook food of that standard, or i might just make a quick in my mind,


You're about to get some for the Dog beans you gifted.

Sorry Tip Top not everybody can produce Michelin starred food if they strive for the best, some people have a natural talent for flavours and some people don't.
And you're not a Chef by trade, You're a cook. Nobody is a Chef by trade don't get it twisted (Chef is a title, it means "Chief").
You may have been shown Michelin star quality food only if the guy showing you has a Michelin star, it doesn't mean that you can reproduce it to the same standard.
My dad is a classically trained Chef who trained with Marco Pierre Wight at The Box Tree, it doesn't mean he can produce 3 star food or can remotely dream of being able.

Striving for the best would be a requirement in order to produce psychoactive plants to their best, what would be the point of eating food if it didn't give you sustenance?


More smoke blowing going on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Ah bollocks to it.

This username thing is starting to fucking do my head in, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're about to get some for the Dog beans you gifted.
> 
> Sorry Tip Top not everybody can produce Michelin starred food if they strive for the best, some people have a natural talent for flavours and some people don't.
> And you're not a Chef by trade, You're a cook. Nobody is a Chef by trade don't get it twisted (Chef is a title, it means "Chief").
> ...


Michelin star was more just to highlight what i mean by better food (some people think cooking roast beef deserves a round of applause)

And from my experience, i think i can refer to myself as a chef by trade. I've always had to go in and end up being the chief. In fact every job i've had i've ended up being the chief. Lazy fuckers. The guy i was trained with did not have his own michelin star, but he ran a michelin star kitchen for 14 years (head chef was lazy pos, got his star then fucked off to leave his staff to maintain it for however many years) and taught me his menu's. So no, strictly speaking, not michelin star in your definition, but i learnt quick and made numerous adjustments which he later incorporated into the cooking and tehniques. It is indeed being big headed, but when i want to, i am a fucking fantastic cook/chef whatever you want to call it. The issue is i'm also a lazy do nothing stoner and, well, there is a pizza in the fridge with my name on it  

Would be great to meet your old man one day.

With regard to striving to be the best, my point on that is 1, everyone has compromises, i.e is it worth putting you spare time into checking your plants over and over, to get for you, what is the best you can, or is it better to have more free time but still get a great end result. bertie was claiming there is no point. There is. The other point i was trying to make is that not everyone needs the latest greatest equiptment to grow the best. Jut because A needs meters and specific readings, does not mean B needs the same tools. Going abck to cooking, while some chefs might need sperification kits and computer controlled water heaters etc, other chefs can produce food of an equal quality using nothing but old cast iron skillets and such. Growing the best cannabis is not dependent on technology.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i did think you would like the exo zedd, i will will be intrested in what you think of the livers smokewise, its a much lighter stone even at ten wks but lovely flavours and smells.
> 
> grown right exo is bloody lovely, especially at 9wks


oh its damn funny in here tonite an im not even drinkin, yeah the exo is soooo nice and cheesy baked bread fruity spicy weed, its a nine weeker for me ......the livers wont be dr for a few days but yeah it smelled lovely when I was plucking it ....gonna trim the sugar leafs later for a slower dry....got some samples comin toyr way be ready next week....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

jayuk2010 said:


> thanks was thinking a portable one but might aswell save for a volcano think id better try it first tho. id love to go dam but i havent renewed my passport wonder if you can travel there with a fulluk drivers licence


A friend tried to get the ferry to france thinking his DL would suffice. He was back in work the next day.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah bollocks to it.
> 
> This username thing is starting to fucking do my head in, lol.


I'm so confused. So who were you tonight then? Only reason i know turbinator is ICE is as a result of the fucked up grammar and spelling.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Would be great to meet your old man one day.


He's slightly eccentric but a good guy, we were watching some speed pig butchery on Youtube the other day and he told me he once watched my uncle Glenn process a whole pig with just a piece of string one time back in the day for a bet (most of his side of the family have been in catering at some point)

He's forever calling out Cabonara for having cream in it, you should see his face boil lol.
He teaches me about food and I teach him about booze and drugs, it's a good deal.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's slightly eccentric but a good guy, we were watching some speed pig butchery on Youtube the other day and he told me he once watched my uncle Glenn process a whole pig with just a piece of string one time back in the day for a bet (most of his side of the family have been in catering at some point)
> 
> He's forever calling out Cabonara for having cream in it, you should see his face boil lol.
> He teaches me about food and I teach him about booze and drugs, it's a good deal.


Alas where i was a butcher and fishmonger, we were prepping all the michelin star restaurant guys food, so had to be perfect, no messinng around, but butchering a pig with string? As in cheese wire or something? And i know all about excentrics, saying that, i think my dad is too eccentric, to the point where he finds racism rather amusing. Namely against indians and Japs  It's interesting how kids and parents teach each other this and that. My dad teaches me law, due to how often i'm at odds with my employer, and in return, i lecture him on gadgets and gizmos. Fuck, he has more tablets phones and computers than i do now! Then he get's to John Lewis, breaks out his legal knowledge, and get's even more free tablets! I need to learn how he does it. Kid you not, he'll walk into JL, ask about a £1000 ultrabook, and walk out with it for £400. Wizardry! I've seen the receipts, so he's not lying, but i don't know how in hell he pulls it off. He then got a free samsung tablet and smartphone with said ultrabook. The fuck!

I've had carbonara twice in my life, so have no idea about cooking it, guessing milk not cream or something, but i've never understood any chef who uses cream as the base for a pasta sauce. Are you trying to make the customer feel sick intentionally?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> but butchering a pig with string? As in cheese wire or something?
> 
> I've had carbonara twice in my life, so have no idea about cooking it, guessing milk not cream or something, but i've never understood any chef who uses cream as the base for a pasta sauce. Are you trying to make the customer feel sick intentionally?


Blue nylon industrial parcel twine.
Long enough so you can wrap one end round each hand tightly and have plenty of length to work with, with a mixture of sawing, wrapping and yanking techniques it can be done apparently. I've not seen it but Dad say's it's fucking awesome if you appreciate that kind of thing, lol.
You'll understand.


Egg whites............getting the creamy consistency is not easy apparently so cream worked it's way in for the ignorant palette and to make it easier for lazy fucks.
Cream in Cabonara is about as authentic as cream in a Korma.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> A friend tried to get the ferry to france thinking his DL would suffice. He was back in work the next day.


Yet our lass goes all over with her ID card, they should stand DL's ffs.


----------



## leepy (Oct 26, 2013)

alright chaps


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Blue nylon industrial parcel twine.
> Long enough so you can wrap one end round each hand tightly and have plenty of length to work with, with a mixture of sawing, wrapping and yanking techniques it can be done apparently. I've not seen it but Dad say's it's fucking awesome if you appreciate that kind of thing, lol.
> You'll understand.
> 
> ...


Egg whites you say, hmm. Will have to google it. I've only cooked two curries, not a huge fan of it, but i had read many recipe books. My gf has lent me one of trinidads most famous cookbooks, which i got my recipe from, and it is rather eye opening the difference in ingredients and techniques between genuine curry and what you see from the more well known chefs. 

Twine though, my hat off to that. I spent a lot more time as a fish monger than a butcher, but learnt enough, and well, fuck, again, hat off to that. What kind of time was involed? With me it was all about efficiency. Used to have to bone out 150kg of duck legs every week or so to turn into mince for the fat duck, just so they could turn it into sauce. Wasn't given the option of experimenting. In a way, i hate that my parents moved house 5 years ago, we used to have a propper cold pantry, centuary old meat hooks in the ceiling etc. Nothing like doing it yourself. Fucking pisses me off that at work we're currently buying in filleted fish. do it yoruself, do it properly. If they can't fillet their fish without leaving spinal fragments and pin bone fragments in the fish, don't bloody offer it as an option. Whola animals ftw!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Egg whites you say, hmm. Will have to google it. I've only cooked two curries, not a huge fan of it, but i had read many recipe books. My gf has lent me one of trinidads most famous cookbooks, which i got my recipe from, and it is rather eye opening the difference in ingredients and techniques between genuine curry and what you see from the more well known chefs.
> 
> Twine though, my hat off to that. I spent a lot more time as a fish monger than a butcher, but learnt enough, and well, fuck, again, hat off to that. What kind of time was involed? With me it was all about efficiency. Used to have to bone out 150kg of duck legs every week or so to turn into mince for the fat duck, just so they could turn it into sauce. Wasn't given the option of experimenting. In a way, i hate that my parents moved house 5 years ago, we used to have a propper cold pantry, centuary old meat hooks in the ceiling etc. Nothing like doing it yourself. Fucking pisses me off that at work we're currently buying in filleted fish. do it yoruself, do it properly. If they can't fillet their fish without leaving spinal fragments and pin bone fragments in the fish, don't bloody offer it as an option. Whola animals ftw!


I'll ring him about the Cabonara, 2 mins.

Fuck knows how long it took him for the pig, it'd be damn awkward I reckon.

And yeah, my personal bane is fucking frozen chips. Absolutely no excuse for not having fresh, none.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Easy Leepy, not being ignorant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Egg yolks TT, I got it wrong.

I'll get you a recipe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Cabonara.

Warm pasta (not hot because then it will cook the yolks), a little olive oil and quality pancetta bound with good egg yolks (raw) and parmesan, maybe a little basil if you like.

Serve it as the yolks fluff and the pasta is glossy, job done.

Dad says that cream found it's way in because of ignorant customers complaining that they weren't getting their money's worth when served a proper cabonara cos there's nothing to it (like most Italian dishes), they put cream in it to bulk it out for the commercial restaurant market in the 80's.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cabonara.
> 
> Warm pasta (not hot because then it will cook the yolks), a little olive oil and quality pancetta bound with good egg yolks (raw) and parmesan, maybe a little basil if you like.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Much like bologness moving from a very rich spoonful of sauce to seemingly half pasta half watery gloop.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 26, 2013)

can i still have cream in mine please, it tastes better lol

and please dont mention the spog bol word, fuck i think most the country have it made to however they make it at least once maybe twice a week is the roast dinner of the midweek lol had it made so many different ways n whatnot, whats it but beaf mince,tom sauce and pasta until its smothered in cheese its boring lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

No meat in a proper Bol either, it's a vegetarian ragu dish.

Pasta is for lunch or a starter in Italy, it's quick and easy to set you on. 

Meat balls are even served in a big bowl on there own, not with pasta.

We fuck everything up really, too many cooks and all that. lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

You cunts are makin me hungry with ur talk of carbonara, I love it, needs the cream tho I think. Already ordered in earlier and I've fuck all else in to eat 

Bolognaise needs loads a mince too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Noooooooooo! Fucking cream, you've never had a proper one! lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No meat in a proper Bol either, it's a vegetarian ragu dish.
> 
> Pasta is for lunch or a starter in Italy, it's quick and easy to set you on.
> 
> ...


IMO we don't fuck it up we make it better....I do anyway


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

How do you think I feel? I've been too Ill to eat since Wednesday. Cooked up dinner for the folk last night, I was in the bathroom 15 minutes later. I don't see my pizza being cooked any time soon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

And it's not fucking bacon either! lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Noooooooooo! Fucking cream, you've never had a proper one! lol.


Personal preference ain't it, and yes I've had proper carbonara too that's why I say I prefer the cream


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better I've not enjoyed food for months, I've had shits and a bad gut since August.

Yes I'm too damn lazy to go to the doc, till something drops off.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And it's not fucking bacon either! lol


Bacon, cream, eggs and pasta, with cheddar cheese...fuck it well thro in a bit of mushroom too and still call it carbonara lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> yes I've had proper carbonara too that's why I say I prefer the cream


There would have been some emphasis on that "had" if I'd have said it myself and it would have sounded different, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I have IBS or something. Pissing out of my ass non stop, stomach cramps, vomiting, intense chest pains, headache, zero appetite. Went to tesco earlier for some fruit juice and near collapsed by the time I got home.

Not sure if its good for my body right now, butnpicled up some tubs of haggendazz baileys ice cream for 50p a go


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bacon, cream, eggs and pasta, with cheddar cheese...fuck it well thro in a bit of mushroom too and still call it carbonara lol


Call it what you will, it's not.

Prosecco and Cava are not Champagne and Brandy is not Cognac.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Jerk chicken time!

Dunns River Jerk, the best. 

When the Jamaican guy says "wear rubber gloves", he fucking means it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I think I have IBS or something.


Lol, the missus suggested that to me the other day.

She's a hypochondriac though so I'd be dead by the time I got to the quack if she had her way.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Call it what you will, it's not.
> 
> Prosecco and Cava are not Champagne and Brandy is not Cognac.


But it is, just a different version of it, just like a currys a curry just different versions off it, come on yorkie ur not so narrow minded to think that carbonara can only be made one way, the way ur dad says so?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> with cheddar cheese...


I've only just clicked you said that, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2013)

Later's, the missus is home.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, the missus suggested that to me the other day.
> 
> She's a hypochondriac though so I'd be dead by the time I got to the quack if she had her way.


Mines the same. Anything wrong with me and she normally comes back saying its some horrific terminal illness  she is one of these home diagnostic kits. Feels a bit funny, googles, and decides without any ,medical agreement that she must have surgery because she obviously has X. Load of bollocks IMO. For all her supposed illnesses I find it odd that doctors have not once decided on any course of action other than painkillers.

I see dentists, those guys are cool, but doctors can get fucked. Last time I genuinely needed o e was for a shattered wrist,which in reality, anyone with an understanding could have fixed. Fuck doctors. I'm still alive. Yet according to society, I would have died long before I was born I'm that unhealthy. The modern world is insane. Make sure no one can ever get infected with anyone, fuck, I might as well have aids for the way they consider the capability of my immune system.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

afternoon stinky pussy monsters .......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

evening cock gobblers, im pissed and stoned ut ma box, jst ordered a nice big meat feast pizza gonna have a munch and another few joints, 

fuck it funny in here 2nite nobody knows who anyone is lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

The ol' grinder could do with a clean out...


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

View attachment 2871830 I like this pic.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> evening cock gobblers, im pissed and stoned ut ma box, jst ordered a nice big meat feast pizza gonna have a munch and another few joints,
> 
> fuck it funny in here 2nite nobody knows who anyone is lmao


Ur always eating pizzas ye fat fuck lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

While i like it, i still fucking hate it. Dealer is out of weed, can't really eat and could really do with a joint to sort me out, this is all i've got after craping my pots and such


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 26, 2013)

yo yo yo NIGGASZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ LEMONS IN THE HOUSE.......

lol @ all you wankers that cant do enough for ya plants but are more then happy to let the world fall out ya arses everytime you blink.....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a world up my ass? Durely that's the making of the next men in black film. Patent that shit! Just don't forget old muggins here when you're cashing in the royalties!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> While i like it, i still fucking hate it. Dealer is out of weed, can't really eat and could really do with a joint to sort me out, this is all i've got after craping my pots and such
> 
> View attachment 2871834


 Lol fuck sake ttt, I've a few jars upstairs I'm sure if I scrapped them would be more than that. If u stayed about here more often I'm sure folks would sort ye out rather than gettin shit on the street


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had more than my fair share of hospitality to be fair. Folk on this thread have been angels to me.

And i had a bunch of jars, they got scraped months and months and months ago. I lie. It was years. I'm always amazed though, every time i scrape out my grinder and the threads and such, i think that's that, yet i do it again another night and lo and behold there's a little bit more. Bought a space cae grinder the other day though, got fed up of having mini scraping joints full of metal shavings.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur always eating pizzas ye fat fuck lol


lol i know m8 but if u seen me u wud think i never ate, im a skinny wee fuck, just live on take aways, i eat at least 4 mcdonalds a week as well as indian, chinese & chip shop at least another twice the same week, im just a lazy cunt that cant be arsed cooking


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

these could soooo do with another few weeks can i put em bakon base nutes after the 2 weeks ripen u think?
i reckon they could do with it, but on week 9 now, nothing id like mor ethan to pull em, but i just think they need a week or 2 longer, going by the fat white hairs and calyxyes aint as swollen and no foxtailing yet.

anyone?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

mind u I did have a 12 inch pizza earlier for meself....and a bigmac for dinna...I look fwd to weekends I can eat what I want......then back to rice fish chicken ect in week.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> these could soooo do with another few weeks can i put em bakon base nutes after the 2 weeks ripen u think?
> i reckon they could do with it, but on week 9 now, nothing id like mor ethan to pull em, but i just think they need a week or 2 longer, going by the fat white hairs and calyxyes aint as swollen and no foxtailing yet.
> 
> anyone?


I'd let them go then m8 if u think they new longer, if it wer me I'd either put them back on flower nutes or give them another week of ripen and then maybe bit of a flush, that's what I'd do


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mind u I did have a 12 inch pizza earlier for meself....and a bigmac for dinna...I look fwd to weekends I can eat what I want......then back to rice fish chicken ect in week.....


You on some kind of workout diet or something? 

I read just today that the heart foundation reccomends 2 fish meals a week. Are they aware how financially fucked people are these days and how expensive fish is? (I flat refuse to buy this perfectly square frozen bollocks, I do not eat frozen meat or fish)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> lol i know m8 but if u seen me u wud think i never ate, im a skinny wee fuck, just live on take aways, i eat at least 4 mcdonalds a week as well as indian, chinese & chip shop at least another twice the same week, im just a lazy cunt that cant be arsed cooking


I'm not a big build and love takeaways but fucked that mcdonalds when there so much else to choose from, fills ye up for half an hour and ur hungry again


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

turbs i wouldnt go back t base nutes after ripen just give it another few days to a week ripen the 3-4 days water and all shud be sweet


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

ive been a bodybuilder last 8 years......and yes fish is expensive so is chicken breasts........u shld see my shopping bill lol.....


tip top toker said:


> You on some kind of workout diet or something?
> 
> I read just today that the heart foundation reccomends 2 fish meals a week. Are they aware how financially fucked people are these days and how expensive fish is? (I flat refuse to buy this perfectly square frozen bollocks, I do not eat frozen meat or fish)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You on some kind of workout diet or something?
> 
> I read just today that the heart foundation reccomends 2 fish meals a week. Are they aware how financially fucked people are these days and how expensive fish is? (I flat refuse to buy this perfectly square frozen bollocks, I do not eat frozen meat or fish)


tinned meats gotta be worse tho


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer fuk all that shit......like stewin steak ect ewww......I do eat a lok of cakes sweets icecreem tho for callories......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> tinned meats gotta be worse tho


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> tinned meats gotta be worse tho


depends m8, need to check if its MRM (mechanically recovered meat) like hotdogs it the bones and other left over shit crushed 2gther to make a pulpe thats then got additives thrown in to make it look like meat. if not then not all tinned meat is that bad, however u can never beat fresh from the butcher


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer.....I usually get like 4 chickens , 10 chicken brests some steak fish fresh.....and about 8 tins of tuna a week.......I can rem finding that bone shit in some tinned meat once...never eat it again.....


ScottishWeedman said:


> depends m8, need to check if its MRM (mechanically recovered meat) like hotdogs it the bones and other left over shit crushed 2gther to make a pulpe thats then got additives thrown in to make it look like meat. if not then not all tinned meat is that bad, however u can never beat fresh from the butcher


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> depends m8, need to check if its MRM (mechanically recovered meat) like hotdogs it the bones and other left over shit crushed 2gther to make a pulpe thats then got additives thrown in to make it look like meat. if not then not all tinned meat is that bad, however u can never beat fresh from the butcher


Ive never ate tinned meat m8 no matter what it is, not sayin it's bad I just wouldn't eat it. I could live on proper meat and spuds no probs, fuck the rest


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

fuking love me spuds mate and me jacket potatoes...mmmmmmmmm


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ive never ate tinned meat m8 no matter what it is, not sayin it's bad I just wouldn't eat it. I could live on proper meat and spuds no probs, fuck the rest


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm not a big build and love takeaways but fucked that mcdonalds when there so much else to choose from, fills ye up for half an hour and ur hungry again


that is one of the properties of monosodiumglutamate is it not? that it fills you up then make you hungrier than before you had the meal? Why i always order more hinese than i need. An hour later i get hunger pains and i can crack open another egg fried rice with prawns 



Hydrogrow123 said:


> tinned meats gotta be worse tho


Don't go there. Please. How do people eat those canned hotdogs? How could you in anyway eat tinned meat yet refuse to eat catfood? Was camping in london with the gf many months back, and she insisted on buying a can of corned beef (fucking expensive as well!) and our breakfast one morning was corned beef mashed down into gloop with half a block of cheddar cheese grated into it and fried. I will not forget that breakfat for a long time. I feel shame!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuking love me spuds mate and me jacket potatoes...mmmmmmmmm


If it's not cheese n beans i'm not eating it! Used to work in a place that served jacket potatos, had a guy from the phone shop next door come in every day and buy a jacket with prawns and cheese. barf!

Speaking of jacket potatoes, has anyone watched Cuckoo? They better release a new series soon!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer ttt have u seen price of corned beef....? wtf is corned beef??? and its like 3 sqid a fukin tin..........fukin food prices are redic thesedays....and its not even food.....just bolloks......but most ppl will eat it esp junk....and get use to it that's why taists nice......easy erner for so called food companys to make shit cos they kno ppl will buy it no mata on the price.......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> that is one of the properties of monosodiumglutamate is it not? that it fills you up then make you hungrier than before you had the meal? Why i always order more hinese than i need. An hour later i get hunger pains and i can crack open another egg fried rice with prawns
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go there. Please. How do people eat those canned hotdogs? How could you in anyway eat tinned meat yet refuse to eat catfood? Was camping in london with the gf many months back, and she insisted on buying a can of corned beef (fucking expensive as well!) and our breakfast one morning was corned beef mashed down into gloop with half a block of cheddar cheese grated into it and fried. I will not forget that breakfat for a long time. I feel shame!


Tims of corned beef for breakfast lol fuck that.....and those fuckin meat sandwhich spread things ye get too ther just not right lol. Gotta have beans and cheese on a baked potato too, ffs I can see me ordering a dominos sometime soon, ther open till 3


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> that is one of the properties of monosodiumglutamate is it not? that it fills you up then make you hungrier than before you had the meal? Why i always order more hinese than i need. An hour later i get hunger pains and i can crack open another egg fried rice with prawns
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go there. Please. How do people eat those canned hotdogs? How could you in anyway eat tinned meat yet refuse to eat catfood? Was camping in london with the gf many months back, and she insisted on buying a can of corned beef (fucking expensive as well!) and our breakfast one morning was corned beef mashed down into gloop with half a block of cheddar cheese grated into it and fried. I will not forget that breakfat for a long time. I feel shame!


yeah mate MSG is a great but shit thing at same time it makes usually bland food taste great but like u said also makes u hungrier not long after eating, i worked in a restaurant where the owner made us use it in almost everything we made purely because it made ppl belive the food was nicer than it was.



tip top toker said:


> If it's not cheese n beans i'm not eating it! Used to work in a place that served jacket potatos, had a guy from the phone shop next door come in every day and buy a jacket with prawns and cheese. barf!
> 
> Speaking of jacket potatoes, has anyone watched Cuckoo? They better release a new series soon!


u cant beat cheese and coleslaw on a baked tattie !!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

mate cheese and beans all the way.....sometimes have bit of tuna for bit of protine...dippends how I feel......


tip top toker said:


> If it's not cheese n beans i'm not eating it! Used to work in a place that served jacket potatos, had a guy from the phone shop next door come in every day and buy a jacket with prawns and cheese. barf!
> 
> Speaking of jacket potatoes, has anyone watched Cuckoo? They better release a new series soon!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Tims of corned beef for breakfast lol fuck that.....and those fuckin meat sandwhich spread things ye get too ther just not right lol. Gotta have beans and cheese on a baked potato too, ffs I can see me ordering a dominos sometime soon, ther open till 3


and ur going on about me always munching pizza...........now i want a dominoes, stop talkin bout food ya bunch a cunts


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

with the steds tho im always hungry.....its what it dose in a kind of way......most nites wake up and I have to eat....or have a protine shake......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

ok gimmi 10 mins il do sum pics tell me what u think


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ttt have u seen price of corned beef....? wtf is corned beef??? and its like 3 sqid a fukin tin..........fukin food prices are redic thesedays....and its not even food.....just bolloks......but most ppl will eat it esp junk....and get use to it that's why taists nice......easy erner for so called food companys to make shit cos they kno ppl will buy it no mata on the price.......


We to go with sainsburys poverty line of corned beef and it was still 2 quid. I can get ten pouches of tuna catfood for 2 quid for fucks sake and its probably a damned sight more nutritious.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> and ur going on about me always munching pizza...........now i want a dominoes, stop talkin bout food ya bunch a cunts


Its cos of u cunts, I'm not even that hungry would just love something to munch and I've fuckal here and that the only place open for delivery round here lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

change of subject lads but any of u seen these fans b4? thinking of getting one as a new extractor to replace my old 4" TT one on the flower tent

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390686002408?var=660173543078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ok gimmi 10 mins il do sum pics tell me what u think


Get a PIC of your gammy ass foot as well. For old times sake  how is it these days? Last I recall, a long time ago, it seemed to be getting better.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer your prob rite it is.....I have eaten babyfood out the jars in the past lmao...don't think I cld eat catfood tho....I do bit of shopping at sains too.....


tip top toker said:


> We to go with sainsburys poverty line of corned beef and it was still 2 quid. I can get ten pouches of tuna catfood for 2 quid for fucks sake and its probably a damned sight more nutritious.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

looks same as a rvk or a ram to me but blue.......


ScottishWeedman said:


> change of subject lads but any of u seen these fans b4? thinking of getting one as a new extractor to replace my old 4" TT one on the flower tent
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390686002408?var=660173543078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looks same as a rvk or a ram to me but blue.......


yeah and bout half the price


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

suppose being bit cheeper mite be a bit louder...dunno.......


ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah and bout half the price


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Get a PIC of your gammy ass foot as well. For old times sake  how is it these days? Last I recall, a long time ago, it seemed to be getting better.


 yeh getting well better like a 3rd of the size it was, so thats good, plus no leg pain down my arteries or nothing so that parts healed and that was the worst bit horrible it was,

down side--- 2 small ones on tp of me otehr foot from wer the nig nogs done me in, thorn bush priks and they just aint healed so like litle holes, meh, what can i do!?

and now for sumthing completely difrent


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

nice looking plants turbs...but yer u rite still all white hairs.....dang........


Turbanator said:


> yeh getting well better like a 3rd of the size it was, so thats good, plus no leg pain down my arteries or nothing so that parts healed and that was the worst bit horrible it was,
> 
> down side--- 2 small ones on tp of me otehr foot from wer the nig nogs done me in, thorn bush priks and they just aint healed so like litle holes, meh, what can i do!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice looking plants turbs...but yer u rite still all white hairs.....dang........


i fucking know! very few brown, ther in ther first brown, i think thers more till u actually drag em out, thinking gunna have to be a few weks longer, just trying to work out how to do it, maybe stop the ripen now? aww fuk, never had a starin go over 10 weeks, shit knew i shouldnt have run these,, KNEW IT!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Cracking looking plants there ice!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Cracking looking plants there ice!


who? wer? whos this ice then? i remeber IM? we changed again? 

thxn btw


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer still looks like 2 weeks left.....erm dunno try a dressing of bat shit or sommert....I suppose anythings a try if u want them to go longer.....u can cut loose at anytime if u think things are going down hill I suppose.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh getting well better like a 3rd of the size it was, so thats good, plus no leg pain down my arteries or nothing so that parts healed and that was the worst bit horrible it was,
> 
> down side--- 2 small ones on tp of me otehr foot from wer the nig nogs done me in, thorn bush priks and they just aint healed so like litle holes, meh, what can i do!?
> 
> ...


aye I'd let them go longer, dunno what's best to feed them tho, I'd probly just go with ripen a bit longer then maybe water depending how they look


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> who? wer? whos this ice then? i remeber IM? we changed again?
> 
> thxn btw


IM it is then  fuck names. Ice cold kills! 

How did you find that boost I sent? I never really found any of e bloom boosters to do enough for their price. A and B with a little Pk always did me fine


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> aye I'd let them go longer, dunno what's best to feed them tho, I'd probly just go with ripen a bit longer then maybe water depending how they look


i got 6 days of ripen then they will have had ripen every 2 days,, never had this issue, well not a issue parsay just wtf,,,



tip top toker said:


> IM it is then  fuck names. Ice cold kills!
> 
> How did you find that boost I sent? I never really found any of e bloom boosters to do enough for their price. A and B with a little Pk always did me fine


fuk me that was sum time bak ,,i always use boost, ive been starting to keep more orgnaic nowadays, topmaxx is a exellent alternative, that will be my entire nute line after these 2 grows finsih, so be new year then all organic in coco


arrtgghhhh


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

I did post a pic of that bio boost that's coming out had a sample from shop.........


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I did post a pic of that bio boost that's coming out had a sample from shop.........


yer fucker shop i use dont stock it and rek they dont get any free sampls! bullshit


so ther forsty,dence and sticky, but obviously they could be more wen they swell and shit, so like i said ther midway thru a ripen 2 week schedule, so u think 3 weeks ripen? or just cut the ripen of now, or ripen then buy sum anna flush? what?


i am to the point of if they need a extra few weeks then so be it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i got 6 days of ripen then they will have had ripen every 2 days,, never had this issue, well not a issue parsay just wtf,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thot ye wer takin a break in new year.....that lasted long lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

...................


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yer fucker shop i use dont stock it and rek they dont get any free sampls! bullshit
> 
> 
> so ther forsty,dence and sticky, but obviously they could be more wen they swell and shit, so like i said ther midway thru a ripen 2 week schedule, so u think 3 weeks ripen? or just cut the ripen of now, or ripen then buy sum anna flush? what?
> ...


id continue ripen for another week and a bit then maybe just water for a couple days, jeeez ur startin to sound like ninja lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oi I heard that lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thot ye wer takin a break in new year.....that lasted long lol


new yr lasts all fucking yr doylem!



Hydrogrow123 said:


> id continue ripen for another week and a bit then maybe just water for a couple days, jeeez ur startin to sound like ninja lol


ark at mr double post! spammer! and enough of the patronism, u want a smoke rememebr so do u want it right? or shite? yeh think about it twatface paddybollox



ninja1 said:


> Oi I heard that lol


NO SHIT!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

@turd I've still a little bit of that weed left, nice smoke m8, smoking a bit of pollen too cos I'm too tight to buy more weed lol, it's the best brown I've had in ages tho


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @turd I've still a little bit of that weed left, nice smoke m8, smoking a bit of pollen too cos I'm too tight to buy more weed lol, it's the best brown I've had in ages tho


u smackhead! never thought u was intothe "brown" well part form the odd arsehole but yano?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> new yr lasts all fucking yr doylem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted it again cos u asked again u fat cunt, no one else seemed to chime in with ther opinion so I thot I'd try and help. And as for the brown ur talking about we all know ur a lot more experienced in that sorta shit!!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

fucking clocks gon back or sommert?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did the clocks just go back? It was later than 1 wernt it lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

unday, October 27, 2013 at 1AM is the time to set clocks _back_ one hour in the UK and EU

lol hydro ur such a tetchy cunt! anwyays

glad u got sum of that left coz i sue as hell aint! ijust iant got the heart to cut a nug! just cant do it mate, lol but on the other hand i maybe should then i can get a gauge on how it is? if it wankers me then pull, if not then fuckit let it roll,

if i hadent starte dthe ripen i wouldn veen ask and just plo on with the base an dboost and whatnot,, i just dont wanner fuk em up now coz they smell well nice, but o nthe otehrhand i have 6 more in ther with em and they gunna start needing all the light about now,

my physco cut has just grown 2 main stems,thats it, so 2 colas it is, the best are loking fine,

these 3 are just doing me head in, and we all know that white hairs meen nothing.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fucking clocks gon back or sommert?


Lmfao I thot it was just me ther


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Haha, was just about to say fuck it all i#m watching one more episode. Hey. It's 1am again, now i can watch 2 more episodes!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> unday, October 27, 2013 at 1AM is the time to set clocks _back_ one hour in the UK and EU


Fuckin twat can't even copy and paste lol "unday" lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuckin twat can't even copy and paste lol "unday" lol


AWWWWWW fucking hell,,,,,


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer they must of it was 2 lol


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Did the clocks just go back? It was later than 1 wernt it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

fuking cant wait to do these exo n psyco next run.....mothers coming on nice........


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuking cant wait to do these exo n psyco next run.....mothers coming on nice........


yel be happier with the physco matey, personally i never though the exo was anythign special


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer I think I will tbh.....I like the idea of the 9 week fin tbh.....the psy is a weird looking plant lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I think I will tbh.....I like the idea of the 9 week fin tbh.....the psy is a weird looking plant lol


 9.5 is themagic number for physco


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

ill prob let go ten anyways....ill do a certen amout of each side by side on same stuff and we will c what comes out betta.....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yel be happier with the physco matey, personally i never though the exo was anythign special


Exo done right is a killer smoke. I doint' mean that in the slang term, i mean that it is killer (assuming it really is exo, everyone claims to have it now)

The issue from the exo (don't forget this is not just some guys opinion, i grew it non stop on a perpetual grow for 3 years), is that i fou/nd you build a tolerance to it within no time. But for the uninitiated, it is murder. I attended a party a few years back, supplied meat and fish for about 50 people, got there as the grill got hot, started slapping steaks on the grill, and at the same time, passed one measly joint around, within 20 minutes half the party had vanished. Found em inside comatose. Next day i had a few dozen people telling me that whoever i bought my weed from had spiked it with speed or something. I'm no george clooney, but somehow i refrained from laughing, just told them i knew where it ame from and they were wrong. But exo to the untrained, if done right, is knockout stuff, i say knockout, it tries to rip your face off in a brief and manic sativa cacophony just before it lays you out


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Exo done right is a killer smoke. I doint' mean that in the slang term, i mean that it is killer (assuming it really is exo, everyone claims to have it now)
> 
> The issue from the exo (don't forget this is not just some guys opinion, i grew it non stop on a perpetual grow for 3 years), is that i fou/nd you build a tolerance to it within no time. But for the uninitiated, it is murder. I attended a party a few years back, supplied meat and fish for about 50 people, got there as the grill got hot, started slapping steaks on the grill, and at the same time, passed one measly joint around, within 20 minutes half the party had vanished. Found em inside comatose. Next day i had a few dozen people telling me that whoever i bought my weed from had spiked it with speed or something. I'm no george clooney, but somehow i refrained from laughing, just told them i knew where it ame from and they were wrong. But exo to the untrained, if done right, is knockout stuff, i say knockout, it tries to rip your face off in a brief and manic sativa cacophony just before it lays you out


 but its the same form any of them, the physco is too but you build a tolerence, and sum of the shit ive sent u befroe wipes u i suppose its swings and roundabouts, i remeebr your mad grow the fucking roots splitiing your dwc thingy and wasent it at like 45 degree angle?lmao monster!

i found the pe this run tho was more of a get up and clean type of smoke,weras last run it was a couchlock sort of stone


ok so meh, il just plod on with ripen and maybe buy sum flush MAYBE, if not aother 6 days ripen then 4 water and im chpping, im fully aware how fast they can brown up, but to m without knowing how long they had been down, i would say another 3 weeks

meh!

so in sumery

exo good- physco better
flush maybe? or not-- at the most 17 days and im shopping with flush,, 10 without


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

exo vs psy....im gonna have to find it out me self lol.......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> exo vs psy....im gonna have to find it out me self lol.......


youll see



ok guys bedtime for me,, well bandages then bed,

chow!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Psycho all the way, just that bit more flavour off it I reckon, can't wait for a good smoke of the livers tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm off too, catch yes later


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 26, 2013)

yer me 2 laters lads......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cabonara.
> 
> Warm pasta (not hot because then it will cook the yolks), a little olive oil and quality pancetta bound with good egg yolks (raw) and parmesan, maybe a little basil if you like.
> 
> ...


ive just been sick in my mouth, what a fukin horrible combination I thought that food was for old people who don't have full control of there anus and need a bit of binder


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2013)

good morning im out hunting for penny bun mushies later if its dry.............um forecast is once in a decade storm.........ill be getting the generator prepped cos I don't fancy a powerout with 2 tents of clone onlies growing and drying, gotta keep those fans running ffs.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

HELP!! PLEASE!! Need a qualified electrician in east mids area to fit a new consumer unit.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

good luck finding anybody wit any kind of qualifications in here, i think ice might have an o level in english, but othr than that we are a gang of savages.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> HELP!! PLEASE!! Need a qualified electrician in east mids area to fit a new consumer unit.


hahaha good luck with that in here !!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

well how are we all this morning? everyone enjoy their extra hour in bed with clocks changing? i didnt my son woke me up thinking it was 8 but in fact was 7am not good when you've been sat drinking a case of beers to yourself the night before, rough is a mild word to describe how i feel 2day.....and gotta get my shit 2gether and take kids to lazer tag as well, this shud be fun


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Darn, wasn't wanting to hear that.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Darn, wasn't wanting to hear that.


it takes a long time to gain trust in this thread m8, there are plenty ppl capable and more than qualified to do the job, its just ur new and we are all paranoid fukkerz so aint gonna ofer to help with anything till u been around long enuf to earn some trust and respect from the other regular users and prove u aint no pig, and dont be fooled by new usersnames not everyone is as new as they look so be careful what u say and to who as u might just be annoying the 1 person that cud or wud be willing to help u.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Darn, wasn't wanting to hear that.


lektrix are EASSSY man!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> , i think ice might have an o level in English .


. . . Realy ?


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

didn't fancy the full english today.

has anybody ever had a1 steak sauce on a bacon butty?

CHRIST!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuk u sheep lmao

My pal oppositw got robbed last nihht..emptied hia flat.. he aint happy.smart tv an allsorts gone


Wtf is a1 sauce


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Fuk u sheep lmao
> 
> My pal oppositw got robbed last nihht..emptied hia flat.. he aint happy.smart tv an allsorts gone
> 
> ...


Same lot that turnt you over ya reckon?


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

turbs it's a yank steak sauce/ marinade, like hp on crack, a little bit goes a long way. i hope you got round there with some psycho to comfort your neighbour, robbing cunts!


how ya doing sae, made any progress yet? .

i reckon you could get a 4-6" adapter and just use the 4" fan as an exhaust seeing as we are going in to winter and all, will be a lot quieter than the 6".


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> turbs it's a yank steak sauce/ marinade, like hp on crack, a little bit goes a long way. i hope you got round there with some psycho to comfort your neighbour, robbing cunts!
> 
> 
> how ya doing sae, made any progress yet? .
> ...


Heya mate hope your keeping well? Basically im waiting for next lot of money to come in to buy a reducer an heavy duty clamp for attaching fan to filter an for some money to chuck on the leccy then i reckon ill be good to go


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

There's gotta be someone on here willing to help. I'd not be askin if I wasn't in desperate need.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

sae have you germd any seeds yet or acquired cuts? i take it you are on a leccy key?..... robbing bastards aint they?, my 2400w op takes about 7quid a day in flower!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

phone a spark out the yellow pages! full of qualified electricians there


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

No, just looked and realised I've been running 80 amps out of a 60 amp box. It was like it when I bought the house 10 years ago. Only just noticed it and want it replacing with a new 100 amp unit.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't really call just anyone if u know what I mean. That's why I'm askin in here.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> sae have you germd any seeds yet or acquired cuts? i take it you are on a leccy key?..... robbing bastards aint they?, my 2400w op takes about 7quid a day in flower!!


Not germed any yet mate as next lot of money dont come in for a week or 2 an I wanna know ive got the money there to put on meter before cracking em y'know, think DOGxLivers n DOGxQQ are gonna be the first ones cracked but also got mates offering me cuts of cheese so think im gonna tip em bollocks n just go with the seeds ive got as getting so bored of cheese now its unbelievable lol, seems to be all thats going round for the last 5 years or so

yeah on leccy key, jus switched to a cheaper provider thou so hopefully a bit cheaper, last grow i had cost me £3-3.50 a day extra for about 1800-2kw being used


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Can't really call just anyone if u know what I mean. That's why I'm askin in here.


at the end of the day you dont want to call a sparky out while you got a grow on in the house as it only takes him to be greedy or mentally switched on for him to realise what your upto n either report you to the plod or get his mates to tax ya, wait until you have harvested, delay putting the next round of plants in by a week or so n pack everything away for a day or 2 while sparky comes in n does the work, soon as hes finished put the next lot of cuts in n get going again, if you time it right you will only be delayed by a few days


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

right just ordered the clamp i need so thats one more thing off the list, amazon vouchers come in quite handy at times lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

is it one of those clamps that attaches fan straight to filter or just a big jubilee clip for ducting?

are you gonna run the two fans or just one and see how you go, i would imagine the two would make a fair bit of noise. 

how is everybody liking the colder weather? my flexiwing reflectors are just coming out to shine, i will get an extra 20% just by changing the type of reflectors i am using. this will be the best grow of the year i reckon.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> No, just looked and realised I've been running 80 amps out of a 60 amp box. It was like it when I bought the house 10 years ago. Only just noticed it and want it replacing with a new 100 amp unit.


60 amps? what the fuk are your uning, normal house fuses on my fuse box are 24 amp fuse blocks, so 100 is a tad exessive, i have 1k hid and no bothe rin a sgle socket, even tho we are still on old wiring, i.e not the new fat greay stuff.


wat reducer u need sae i have a couple, i have a 5 to 4" if that helps


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> HELP!! PLEASE!! Need a qualified electrician in east mids area to fit a new consumer unit.


dunno wat one of them is but cant you you tube it an install it yerself like turbs said leccy is easy I melted a plug yesterday but luckily them smell of burning plastic alerted me to the fact tht 4kw don't like plastic.......so on the basis that we all nearly killin ourselves....have a go matey but wear rubber


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

melting plugs are scary! always check your sockets before you leave the op, it could save you a lot of headaches


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 60 amps? what the fuk are your uning, normal house fuses on my fuse box are 24 amp fuse blocks, so 100 is a tad exessive, i have 1k hid and no bothe rin a sgle socket, even tho we are still on old wiring, i.e not the new fat greay stuff.
> 
> 
> wat reducer u need sae i have a couple, i have a 5 to 4" if that helps


the he consumer unit is rated max 60 amps. Go check urs, it's probs an up to date one rated at 100 amps


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> at the end of the day you dont want to call a sparky out while you got a grow on in the house as it only takes him to be greedy or mentally switched on for him to realise what your upto n either report you to the plod or get his mates to tax ya, wait until you have harvested, delay putting the next round of plants in by a week or so n pack everything away for a day or 2 while sparky comes in n does the work, soon as hes finished put the next lot of cuts in n get going again, if you time it right you will only be delayed by a few days






Perpetual grow, can't shut down.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Perpetual grow, can't shut down.


Then it sounds like your electrical circuit might shut the whole thing down for you. What would you prefer, closing your grow down so as to make your house suitable for the grow, or risk losing your house due to a fire. so you can either lose a crop so you can get safe, or you can continue running a risk and potentially lose everything including your freedom because you were too much of a cheap skate to use common sense.

You need to take a second and try acting smart. 

You are too scared to get a real leccy in because he'll work out what is what, yet you think it safer to advertise on a pot forum for a llecy you know nothing about, basically sending out an invite for a cop to say hey, i'll help.

I bet you wouldn't be saying you can't shut down because it's perpetual if you learnt the police were investigating your house.

Let me guess, you're the nobody employed to be the fall guy? You cerrrtainly seem smart enough to have accepted a job like that.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> the he consumer unit is rated max 60 amps. Go check urs, it's probs an up to date one rated at 100 amps


just loked and yeh the full fuse box is rated 100,, the individual i was on about


lool tt thats bowt reet, i bet his lekki is wired too, and all he needs is fusebox chngingm, no reason for lektricion to even go inside the rooms


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

ghb said:


> is it one of those clamps that attaches fan straight to filter or just a big jubilee clip for ducting?
> 
> are you gonna run the two fans or just one and see how you go, i would imagine the two would make a fair bit of noise.
> 
> how is everybody liking the colder weather? my flexiwing reflectors are just coming out to shine, i will get an extra 20% just by changing the type of reflectors i am using. this will be the best grow of the year i reckon.


yeah the heavy duty clamps that attach fan to filter, just used some amazon vouchers i had so in effect has cost me nothing lol

looking like im just going to be running the 6" on exhaust n have a passive intake that im going to need to cut into the wall lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 60 amps? what the fuk are your uning, normal house fuses on my fuse box are 24 amp fuse blocks, so 100 is a tad exessive, i have 1k hid and no bothe rin a sgle socket, even tho we are still on old wiring, i.e not the new fat greay stuff.
> 
> 
> wat reducer u need sae i have a couple, i have a 5 to 4" if that helps


have you got a pic of it you couldd chuck up mate?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have you got a pic of it you couldd chuck up mate?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Ventilation-Plastic-Air-Duct-Fan-Pipe-Ducting-Reducer-4-5-6-8-Dia-/221200819535?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item338098a54f

lkike that


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cunt owes me money and ain't picking up the phone ffs been 2 months now. Defiantly thinking time for a kick in.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Ventilation-Plastic-Air-Duct-Fan-Pipe-Ducting-Reducer-4-5-6-8-Dia-/221200819535?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item338098a54f
> 
> lkike that


cool, any chance i can nick it off ya pls? no rush as not gonna have money to pay the postage or put leccy on the meter for a week or 2 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Cunt owes me money and ain't picking up the phone ffs been 2 months now. Defiantly thinking time for a kick in.


Not got any acid left you can throw on em? lmao (joke)


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> cool, any chance i can nick it off ya pls? no rush as not gonna have money to pay the postage or put leccy on the meter for a week or 2 lol


yeh il have to go find it, no worrys il message u tomoz to email your addy, what size u needing? 6-5 or 5-4 what?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh il have to go find it, no worrys il message u tomoz to email your addy, what size u needing? 6-5 or 5-4 what?


Well i need to reduce from 6" down to 4" so whatever ya got going free that might help


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

afternoon lads, just home, took the kids to lazer tag again and couldnt resist while i was there so went and had a laugh on the go-karts, fucking knackered now tho not as young as i used to be lol,


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

.......makes u think why they still aint legalized weed, almost everything the gov tax like fags, booze, etc kill many ppl every year but the weed that has never been proven to kill or harm anyone is still illegal and we get locked up for producing it, makes me wonder who the real criminals are here !!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

well after a bit of reaserch this problem...... was potassium burn......its just funny how it only affected the top of bud on the plant and also non of the others...hmmmmm.....anyways been flushed , new grow ect so all good....few of the bc on week 4 from switch...... ragged the exo...........few psy too


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 27, 2013)

are there anyways of confirming a psycho cut.......how do you loot know you have the psycho???? varification tips??? lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

u can tell psy by the leafs and how they grow.....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u can tell psy by the leafs and how they grow.....


. . . Spill then


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> are there anyways of confirming a psycho cut.......how do you loot know you have the psycho???? varification tips??? lol


grow it out and offer a sample of the finished product to a mate who knows them and grows them


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 27, 2013)

I still can't tell diff between my pysco & livers !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 27, 2013)

zeddd said:


> grow it out and offer a sample of the finished product to a mate who knows them and grows them


Lol, I like what you did there , mine are about 12" now , under a 250cfl, I'm veging for some cuts , sample to u when done m8.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well i need to reduce from 6" down to 4" so whatever ya got going free that might help


 email m8


still havent decided what to do....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 27, 2013)

Any one spot moose knuckle on the lady gaga dancers on X fuckter , or was it just me ?


----------



## zVice (Oct 27, 2013)

Just you, don't think anyone else is ponce enough to watch that shite.



Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Any one spot moose knuckle on the lady gaga dancers on X fuckter , or was it just me ?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

zVice said:


> Just you, don't think anyone else is ponce enough to watch that shite.


 your telling me fuk that! got mor eimportant shit to deal with,like witing for my sit to finish,, wekk 9.2 grr


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> your telling me fuk that! got mor eimportant shit to deal with,like witing for my sit to finish,, wekk 9.2 grr


Me too. You have my address 

Got a guy at work who had an audition for britains got talent as a one line stand up comic. We ripped the shit out of him so bad he stopped telling anyone about it  Then he had to cancel because work forgot to pay him


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Me too. You have my address
> 
> Got a guy at work who had an audition for britains got talent as a one line stand up comic. We ripped the shit out of him so bad he stopped telling anyone about it  Then he had to cancel because work forgot to pay him


 lool, ud have to send me the address agin u cheeky fucker, il inbox u when the time comes, even if i did pull now it will still be a good smoke, but thers good and "GOOD" so im resisting temptation

loking ofr a udb headset for me pps3 if anyones got one spare, u know headphones and mic to plug into the usb socket the one ive gotis shit


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Just bought a ps3 controller for my tablet, but no headset i'm afraid. Too cheap to buy modern consoles. My shopping list at the moment consists of nothing but the cheapest psp i can find.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Just bought a ps3 controller for my tablet, but no headset i'm afraid. Too cheap to buy modern consoles. My shopping list at the moment consists of nothing but the cheapest psp i can find.


SAY PLEASE THEN! i have qwite a few

and i guess u know u need to be rooted to use sixasis on android right?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> SAY PLEASE THEN! i have qwite a few
> 
> and i guess u know u need to be rooted to use sixasis on android right?


I'll say please  not sure if pretty please is crossing any boundaries though.

And yeah, was for nothing more than vice city  although no need to root if you just plug in via usb. At present sixaxis blows for bluetooth, it swaps triangle with circle and X with square so all the controlls are wrong, and using a touch profile just sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'll say please  not sure if pretty please is crossing any boundaries though.
> 
> And yeah, was for nothing more than vice city  although no need to root if you just plug in via usb. At present sixaxis blows for bluetooth, it swaps triangle with circle and X with square so all the controlls are wrong, and using a touch profile just sucks donkey balls.


lollol

err ok il knock u one up, i just got a few 2k's but im having em but i have a full cfw psp 1k witch has never let me down, get a nice twin sd to psp memory card 2x8 or 16gb sd cards in and u can have a chitload of game son itm wayya got to swap cuntyface?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have you got a pic of it you couldd chuck up mate?


Any good? Best I could do.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Any good? Best I could do.


Any good? It's fantastic. Man, you're a natural born electrician! Grab a screwdriver and get out, what could go wrong?

I'm still amazed that you are prioritizing your crop over your health, posessions, and freedom. crazy ass fool.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Then it sounds like your electrical circuit might shut the whole thing down for you. What would you prefer, closing your grow down so as to make your house suitable for the grow, or risk losing your house due to a fire. so you can either lose a crop so you can get safe, or you can continue running a risk and potentially lose everything including your freedom because you were too much of a cheap skate to use common sense.
> 
> You need to take a second and try acting smart.
> 
> ...



cheers for your help buddy, very useful. If u can't help, why bother posting? Just to inflate your own ego by putting someone else down? It's such a pleasure meeting today's liberal free thinkers.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> cheers for your help buddy, very useful. If u can't help, why bother posting? Just to inflate your own ego by putting someone else down? It's such a pleasure meeting today's liberal free thinkers.


no mate tt is one of those safer than sory and he has got a point, what if the shit overpowered and burnet down?

anwyays, yeh u need a new fusebox OR cant u just put some better wire in coz ther the wire types? or ur gunna have to lower the ligt count


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Any good? It's fantastic. Man, you're a natural born electrician! Grab a screwdriver and get out, what could go wrong?
> 
> I'm still amazed that you are prioritizing your crop over your health, posessions, and freedom. crazy ass fool.




eh???? That's the unit that was in the house when I bought it? You seem to be another useful ego inflator. How's the view up there on your horse buddy? You ought to try comming down off it sometimes and joking the rest of us poor lesser beings than yourself.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

aint u noticed with the psy how the leafs form and unravel them selfs....


Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I still can't tell diff between my pysco & livers !


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

yer she had a camel toe going on lol


Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Any one spot moose knuckle on the lady gaga dancers on X fuckter , or was it just me ?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aint u noticed with the psy how the leafs form and unravel them selfs....


no...


but i did have sum of tht with samll lower leaves after reveg, gotta go water my shit now, 5th dose of ripen by my mathm roughly lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

well what ive noticed growing this mother..is the leafs don't just like open up they curl them selfs out........


Turbanator said:


> no...
> 
> 
> but i did have sum of tht with samll lower leaves after reveg, gotta go water my shit now, 5th dose of ripen by my mathm roughly lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

evening all, well i finally brought myself to chop and dispose of the males 2day and now the tent is a very sorry looking sight,  thankfully not for long as got some big bang & purple paralysis s££ds coming this week so will be starting them the day they arrive. 
right now im sitting smoking a nice fat blue cheese joint thats fucking tasty, gonna have another bong and J then bed for college 2morro i thinks


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no mate tt is one of those safer than sory and he has got a point, what if the shit overpowered and burnet down?
> 
> anwyays, yeh u need a new fusebox OR cant u just put some better wire in coz ther the wire types? or ur gunna have to lower the ligt count



its got nothing to do with light count or burning anything down. I happened to notice the consumer unit is rated to 60 amp max load and it's got 85 amps worth of fuses in it. Why?? I dunno. I bought the house 10 years ago and it was like that then. It's not been a problem, but I want it changing for a more modern one that is rated at the more standard 100 amps nowadays. That's all, nothing sinister, no burning plugs, no robbing leccy. And I can't believe someone else on here commented saying it was probably robbed leccy. What? You insulting arse!! How dare you accuse me of being a thief, you don't even know me. Judgemental oxygen thief!! That's what you are.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> its got nothing to do with light count or burning anything down. I happened to notice the consumer unit is rated to 60 amp max load and it's got 85 amps worth of fuses in it. Why?? I dunno. I bought the house 10 years ago and it was like that then. It's not been a problem, but I want it changing for a more modern one that is rated at the more standard 100 amps nowadays. That's all, nothing sinister, no burning plugs, no robbing leccy. And I can't believe someone else on here commented saying it was probably robbed leccy. What? You insulting arse!! How dare you accuse me of being a thief, you don't even know me. Judgemental oxygen thief!! That's what you are.


hahaha and who exactly are u? do u know where uve stumbled into u ill informed degenerate, start being a bit politer to respected members o the thread and u might get the help u need, keep going on like u are and i guarantee u wont be in here more than a week b4 u fuck off with ur head between ur legs


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> hahaha and who exactly are u? do u know where uve stumbled into u ill informed degenerate, start being a bit politer to respected members o the thread and u might get the help u need, keep going on like u are and i guarantee u wont be in here more than a week b4 u fuck off with ur head between ur legs




Oh my god! Let's all bow down to the almighty one! Great use of the English language too, your mum must be so proud of you.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

psy...... exo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Heres my psychosis.....looking better than it was a week ago


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> psy......View attachment 2872938View attachment 2872939 exoView attachment 2872944 View attachment 2872946



thats not natural growth imc, thats caused by something its not happy with i.e temps.p.h? ive had it on pyscho plants of my own and still came out fine in the end but its not natural growth mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

nice and bushy there.....got to keep trimming my exo n psy as aint using till end of dec........growing them slow under a 300 cfl


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2872954
> 
> Heres my psychosis.....looking better than it was a week ago


looks real underfed hydro especially before you make the pic large, could be lighting tho???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice and bushy there.....got to keep trimming my exo n psy as aint using till end of dec........growing them slow under a 300 cfl


mines just ther to keep it goin lol, that won't be goin into flower in there for 3-4 weeks, just got it to get clones for the next grow


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

lmao well its been like that since had the cut...that's how the leafs have always formed........temps at 27......if was temp prob shurly the exo wld be the same.........I ashumed that's how it grew........seen it on a few other psy otherwise I wldnt of sed..........


rambo22 said:


> thats not natural growth imc, thats caused by something its not happy with i.e temps.p.h? ive had it on pyscho plants of my own and still came out fine in the end but its not natural growth mate.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> looks real underfed hydro especially before you make the pic large, could be lighting tho???


I seen a wee bit of curl on the end of the leaves so didn't want to add much more feed but that could be the heat from the light curling them too. It does look a lot lighter in the pic tho, I pushed the light up to the side to take the pic


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao well its been like that since had the cut...that's how the leafs have always formed........temps at 27......if was temp prob shurly the exo wld be the same.........I ashumed that's how it grew........seen it on a few other psy otherwise I wldnt of sed..........


honest mate thats not natural i had grown her over 3yrs and only in coco did i ever see that, it happend on the exo too and i just ploughed threw it but its not how the plant grows that is caused by something your doing or not doing???


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2872954
> 
> Heres my psychosis.....looking better than it was a week ago



overwatered?? Could also be root problems. Or an iron deficiency.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

well I don't look so much of a cunt now u saying its happened on yours 2 lol.......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

far from over waterd.....roots are sound....use same nuts for all me girls......obv smaller amounts on younger plants lol


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> far from over waterd.....roots are sound....use same nuts for all me girls......obv smaller amounts on younger plants lol



What medium you using? What's your ph?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Chop chop time


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

im in coco......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

must of been the plant it came off......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> far from over waterd.....roots are sound....use same nuts for all me girls......obv smaller amounts on younger plants lol


like i say imc i ploughed threw it and what you are describing happend to me also the leaves uncurled and came good, but its not how it should be i wish i knew what caused my own??? but i say again its not natural its not how the plant grows.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

well im sorry for that info then......im wrong......take no notice of me I don't kno how to grow lmaoooooo......


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im in coco......



Ok, I always found it a bit soggy when watered and didn't like it much for that reason. When first watered, plants seemed to show signs of overwatering, as it dried the plant picked up. I use perlite because you can flood it, drain it and it's just damp, not too wet and lots of nice little humid air pockets for the roots to explore into. How about your ph? What do you run that at?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

not being funny mate.....its not my growing.....its the plant lol........


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> not being funny mate.....its not my growing.....its the plant lol........



Fair enough, but it looks like a deficiency, or overwatering or root problem. But you should know, I'm just looking at a pic you posted, you got her and all her history right with you. Good luck with her anyway then. I'm dragging 18-24 off every two weeks.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another couple of pics...now we've got a new cannabis doctor in the thread lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

tbh mate i couldnt give a fuck how u grow it nor am i q's how you grow, im just telling you that what you see with the curling leafs is not a strain trait and is a cause of hows shes been grown and like i already said i seen the same myself in my own plants but not everytime only on occasion hence another reason i no its not a strain trait.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2872981View attachment 2872983
> 
> Another couple of pics...now we've got a new cannabis doctor in the thread lol



cannabis doctor? Lol not me. But I have been growing dope for 26 years now. Both indoors and outdoors. I pull 18-24 oz every two weeks with the method I've been using for the last 11 years. So a dope doc?? No, but I have got a pretty good science and horticultural background.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

easy mate......lolol...im not saying that.....don't see how I can be growing her wrong......your a kind of expert and had the same problem.....like I sed earlier I thort it was nat and cos u had same probs I don't look so much of a cunt......its psy...I aint 2 fuked how it grows....fuk the leafs long as buds ok.....ay it lolol.......


rambo22 said:


> tbh mate i couldnt give a fuck how u grow it nor am i q's how you grow, im just telling you that what you see with the curling leafs is not a strain trait and is a cause of hows shes been grown and like i already said i seen the same myself in my own plants but not everytime only on occasion hence another reason i no its not a strain trait.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 27, 2013)

argument I aint getting into about this psy exo livers n what not...we have enuff of that lmaoooooo


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> easy mate......lolol...im not saying that.....don't see how I can be growing her wrong......your a kind of expert and had the same problem.....like I sed earlier I thort it was nat and cos u had same probs I don't look so much of a cunt......its psy...I aint 2 fuked how it grows....fuk the leafs long as buds ok.....ay it lolol.......


that curling you see on hydros pics looks just overwatering to me? but that new leaf curling like your showing and what i have seen not only on the exo,pyscho and a recent batch of blueberry is something different but i do not fink its too be worried about i could show you pics of plants completed that have really done good that had that same fucked up growth in veg?

all my point is mate is it sumfing we have done dont kids your self bout that or that im some kind of expert lol yeah i grew them alot more than many but i prob fucked up alot more than many too, but that curling shit is not a strain trait ive only seen it a few times and always in coco???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> that curling you see on hydros pics looks just overwatering to me? but that new leaf curling like your showing and what i have seen not only on the exo,pyscho and a recent batch of blueberry is something different but i do not fink its too be worried about i could show you pics of plants completed that have really done good that had that same fucked up growth in veg?
> 
> all my point is mate is it sumfing we have done dont kids your self bout that or that im some kind of expert lol yeah i grew them alot more than many but i prob fucked up alot more than many too, but that curling shit is not a strain trait ive only seen it a few times and always in coco???


Not much I can do with over watering in a bubble pot.......unless I'm goina keep emptyin it and filling it again which would be waayyyyy too much work


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not much I can do with over watering in a bubble pot.......unless I'm goina keep emptyin it and filling it again which would be waayyyyy too much work





Coco in a bubble pot? Overwatering is now my most likely thought. Root probs will surely follow if they haven't already started. Root problems can lead to deficiencies. Round and round you go. Try letting them dry out for a week. You might find they look at lot better for it.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> that curling you see on hydros pics looks just overwatering to me? but that new leaf curling like your showing and what i have seen not only on the exo,pyscho and a recent batch of blueberry is something different but i do not fink its too be worried about i could show you pics of plants completed that have really done good that had that same fucked up growth in veg?
> 
> all my point is mate is it sumfing we have done dont kids your self bout that or that im some kind of expert lol yeah i grew them alot more than many but i prob fucked up alot more than many too, but that curling shit is not a strain trait ive only seen it a few times and always in coco???




Always in coco you say? Cloggy damp stuff that coco sometimes.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Coco in a bubble pot? Overwatering is now my most likely thought. Root probs will surely follow if they haven't already started. Root problems can lead to deficiencies. Round and round you go. Try letting them dry out for a week. You might find they look at lot better for it.


Pebbles, not coco and the roots look good to me when I looked earlier


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Pebbles, not coco and the roots look good to me when I looked earlier


no coco at all? Sorry then, my mistake, thought u said u grew in coco. What's ur ph and ph run off like?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

If your water is sufficient fly oxygenated then its pretty damnedimpossjble to overwater in hydro


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> If your water is sufficient fly oxygenated then its pretty damnedimpossjble to overwater in hydro



You think so? Can you back that up with a little science? Very un-scientifically, and in very simple terms.....unless it's an aquatic plant, the roots need damp not wet and over exposure to water will cause significant growth problems.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> If your water is sufficient fly oxygenated then its pretty damnedimpossjble to overwater in hydro


if u know the bubble pot on the end of the pipe that hangs outta the pot there a wee cap and a sponge filter, if I take that off it gets more air, I tried it and there's a big difference in the amount of bubbles in the pot so I might just take that off tomoro...fuck the filter


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

More bubbles the better. Roots need oxygen. If you have sufficient DO then it is not possible to overwatwr. I can't recall, but the term bubble pot clearly means DWC right?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> More bubbles the better. Roots need oxygen. If you have sufficient DO then it is not possible to overwatwr. I can't recall, but the term bubble pot clearly means DWC right?


Aye DWC, I'll take the wee cap off tomoro and see what happens...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, with DWC it is impossible to overwater. EAsiest growing system i ever tried.

If anyone wants a really good laugh at stupid american cannabis advocates, get on youtube and watch American Weed. It's not a bad watch, and 8 episodes all 45 mins long, so plenty to watch, but good god these people are as thick as they come. I honestly think it was produced specifically to discredit medical cannabis.

One scene has a huge ass grower family in the mountains with behemoth greenhouses, and they suddenly find that at flowering time, they only actually have 1 plant of their top seller, and they don't understand how they don't have 20 of them, instead 1. The episode i'm watching right now, miss high times 2010 is bitching about big companies taking over saying that it can lead to nothing but higher prices  Basically she is trying to argue that supermarkets are more expensive than you local deli. Fucking hilarious. they're using some waster girl who can't even manage her time as a judge for one of their cup things, she doesn't want to spend multiple days smoking and judging strains so she deided to smoke every single one non stop in one day so that she can jut get back to her normal life. Funny as fuck. I say it's been produced this way, but that's only a half truth, we all know how retarded the majority of amiercan stoners seem to be  Another episode has a grower crying to the police, cutting down all his plants because he claimed ignorance to the fact that he is not allowed to grow outdoor plants in sight of the public, claiming he never knew, people told him otherwise, yet has the law posted on his front door saying exactly that. Fuck me i'm not stoned in any way, and i'm crying wit laughter. Do americans realise they are the joke of the world?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't sleep and this came to mind.

Yorky, do you understand the difference between Michelin star food and a Michelin star chef?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not much I can do with over watering in a bubble pot.......unless I'm goina keep emptyin it and filling it again which would be waayyyyy too much work


could be something else hydro, just ive seen that slight claw after a heavy watering many times is the reason i said over watered.



Thc4me1972 said:


> Always in coco you say? Cloggy damp stuff that coco sometimes.


was in coco the times ive seen it on exo and pyscho but thinking about it now i also had it on the first batch of some blueberry clones i grew a while ago that where in soil, i have not a clue what it is or how its caused but i do no its not just how the strains grow


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

the leaves on my 30+ headed psycho bush are blade like flat and pointing upwards at 3 weeks flower, all the leaves all perfect in colour shape and formation.......don't blame the plant is my guess


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> could be something else hydro, just ive seen that slight claw after a heavy watering many times is the reason i said over watered.
> 
> 
> 
> was in coco the times ive seen it on exo and pyscho but thinking about it now i also had it on the first batch of some blueberry clones i grew a while ago that where in soil, i have not a clue what it is or how its caused but i do no its not just how the strains grow




id still still be inclined to say it's overwatering and that that is also probably causing secondary problems. You say you've seen it in soil too, and like coco, soil can stay too wet. People can tend to be a bit heavy with the watering/feeding, thinking they are giving their plants lots of goodness while in fact they are actually suffocating the roots by drowning them. Damp, only just damp and your roots will thrive. What you get above ground is a direct reflection of what you've got below ground. Problem roots, problem growth.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

My physco ia fine too.. in coco no perlite and on rhiz and canna base

U lot cant grow shit so give ip lmao

Over wTering isemt possible in coco and dwc.well roots are in water so how the fuk.u overwatwr wiyh that I dunno...

I say dodgy fairy!!!

Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 28, 2013)

just weighed my crop, just over 10 and half ounces. Not the greatest but once veg tent is running aswell thatll be 2 crops in 3months which if i get the same will be 21oz and i think i can probably get more next time. Still know thats not great but if i veg for a month then wait 8 weeks knowing my luck ill still only be hitting that 10.5 or something similar so its basically giving me double. Bud smells dank aswell.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> id still still be inclined to say it's overwatering and that that is also probably causing secondary problems. You say you've seen it in soil too, and like coco, soil can stay too wet. People can tend to be a bit heavy with the watering/feeding, thinking they are giving their plants lots of goodness while in fact they are actually suffocating the roots by drowning them. Damp, only just damp and your roots will thrive. What you get above ground is a direct reflection of what you've got below ground. Problem roots, problem growth.


and who are you to give out generic advice to people from google.......?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> and who are you to give out generic advice to people from google.......?



I beg your pardon? Why is everyone so aggressive and rude on here? I am merely offering my opinion on an open forum. If you can find on google what I said previously, then I'd love to see it, cos it just came straight off the top of my head. My words, my opinions. What the hell is wrong with you lot??


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 28, 2013)

lol init zedd chill his only giving his opinion


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

cause we are a gang of cunts and potheads or both, you still not melted yer fuse box?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> aint u noticed with the psy how the leafs form and unravel them selfs....


there both doing that with the leaves m8 ! lol, so no, i had them with lots of pistols, so i put this leaf curl down to the clones coming of a late mother, & reveging em selves .


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> not being funny mate.....its not my growing.....its the plant lol........


im with him, both my livers & pysco have the same twisty leaf thing going on, i just put it down the cutting being taken off a late plant, & the clone is re- veging , would that not explain it ?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> cause we are a gang of cunts and potheads or both, you still not melted yer fuse box?



Do you think you sound funny and clever saying things like that?? And where's the stuff you claim I ripped off google? Grow up little person. Try using manners, your mother might like you a little bit more.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2013)

Morning people, see your giving the newcomer your normal polite welcome lmao

@turbs you got mail


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

mornin sae, hows tricks, ur setup getting there yet m8?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> mornin sae, hows tricks, ur setup getting there yet m8?


yeah few bits i needed are on their way in the post thanks to amazon n turbs  just gotta wait for them to get here, fit them n then wait for me wages to come in so i can load up the leccy meter then im good to go I reckon, should have some pics of everything underway for you lot in the next 17days lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

Need ya addy email mate


Physco leaf curl is sue to reveg. I did it last run and u get a load of em... thwy syill do well tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Need ya addy email mate


if thats for me mate ive already emailed ya


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> if thats for me mate ive already emailed ya


 replie mate

thats ordered and stuff, u should have it by end of week,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> replie mate
> 
> thats ordered and stuff, u should have it by end of week,


tyvm mate much appreciated


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> id still still be inclined to say it's overwatering and that that is also probably causing secondary problems. You say you've seen it in soil too, and like coco, soil can stay too wet. People can tend to be a bit heavy with the watering/feeding, thinking they are giving their plants lots of goodness while in fact they are actually suffocating the roots by drowning them. Damp, only just damp and your roots will thrive. What you get above ground is a direct reflection of what you've got below ground. Problem roots, problem growth.


OVERWATERED IN DWC dont make me laugh...water is the medium, lesser bubbles will cause root rot, i havenever ever ever seen a dwc plant thats overwatered.

hydros plant looks fine, any issues will be enviromental looking at his plant........

imc your leafs look very very dark green maybe its just a case of too much N causing slight leafs twisting.....or as its seen mostly in coco grows is it that the coco is locking up some nutes slightly who knows,,,,,


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 28, 2013)

dam i feel so sick :/ think i drank far to much last night.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

made myself some more quick wash iso hash 2day thought i'd take some pic and let u all see my method, i know its not the best and there is many better ways of doing it but this is my quick cheap and cheerful way and produces some mighty fine hash.

 u will need as much trim, shake oand bud as u can spare, a 500ml bottle of 99% iso alcohol, a coffee filter , a large mug or similar to collect the liquid in and a air tight jar to mix the stuff up in.  start by pouring ur dryed and cured trim/bud into a large jar, then cover with the full bottle of alcohol and put lid on jar, now shake the shit out of it for 5 mins till the liquid is a dark yelow/pale greeny colour next place the coffee filter over the mug or whatever ur using to collect, pour the mixture in and let it filter through slowly, when its done discard the flter and trim, pour the remaining liquid into a large glass baking dish and leave nxt to a fan in a well ventilated room for 12 hrs or untill all alcohol has evaporated,  scrape the left over residue from the baking dih with a new razor blade and enjoy.... but beware this is some seriously sticky shit

will post a pic of finished product in a few hours when its ready.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Do not scrape until dry. Then heat it gently and the flakes will turn back into goop. Scraping before it is dry will often lead to ISO being retained in the stuff. I lost a whole batch because of that. at that point, without purging, it becomes incredibly difficult to get the iso out. Spent hours infront of the hob, never stopped bubbling. Reeked of ISO. 5 minutes shaking though? What the fuck??? ISO requires aobut 30-45 seconds of shaking, any more and you are simply adding chlorophyl and such to your iso hash. 

Well looks like my trip to amsterdam for the cup might be a bit fucked. No staff have been paid in weeks, now we have no stock because all the suppliers cheques are bouncing, the landlords have buggered off to london, with their cats, and the flat is being stripped down by cleaners, and the head chefs are now on strike because we refuse to work for free. Ffs.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Do not scrape until dry. Then heat it gently and the flakes will turn back into goop. Scraping before it is dry will often lead to ISO being retained in the stuff. I lost a whole batch because of that. at that point, without purging, it becomes incredibly difficult to get the iso out. Spent hours infront of the hob, never stopped bubbling. Reeked of ISO. 5 minutes shaking though? What the fuck??? ISO requires aobut 30-45 seconds of shaking, any more and you are simply adding chlorophyl and such to your iso hash.
> 
> Well looks like my trip to amsterdam for the cup might be a bit fucked. No staff have been paid in weeks, now we have no stock because all the suppliers cheques are bouncing, the landlords have buggered off to london, with their cats, and the flat is being stripped down by cleaners, and the head chefs are now on strike because we refuse to work for free. Ffs.


so what? theyve kinda just run of with the money? fu that sell watever drinks are ther and pay yourselfs outa the till,,, soiunds like u got a great job ther m8


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Wasn't any money to run off with (plus it was the landlords dads company so they'd hardly rob him, think they probably told him he couldn't run a business for shit and fucked off). Have to have customers for that. I've got my dad fortunately, so gonna go in with him sometime this week and see the owner try and talk his way out of that situation. If not, indeed. Lots of spirits, maybe 100 types of wine, industial microwaves, a nice 50 inch plasma, apple sound system stuff, robocoups, lots to be had if they fuck around too much. I just want my f'ing money though. Only stuck in there so as to save enough for amsterdam, didn't want potential job insecurity when i needed money. Once amsterdam is sorted though, sayonara muthafuckaaa!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> OVERWATERED IN DWC dont make me laugh...water is the medium, lesser bubbles will cause root rot, i havenever ever ever seen a dwc plant thats overwatered.
> 
> hydros plant looks fine, any issues will be enviromental looking at his plant........
> 
> imc your leafs look very very dark green maybe its just a case of too much N causing slight leafs twisting.....or as its seen mostly in coco grows is it that the coco is locking up some nutes slightly who knows,,,,,


its not N lem cos the lower leaves are lighter, imc has k and p burn


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Do you think you sound funny and clever saying things like that?? And where's the stuff you claim I ripped off google? Grow up little person. Try using manners, your mother might like you a little bit more.


I never claimed you copied anything off google, but you are a gobshite who grows shit weed, why would we help you? now hurry and burn your house down with you in it you prick and stop posting on here. nobody wants you here so why are you bothering us still?


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

that plant you posted a pic of has a quarter oz max on it, i hope you have a few hundred of those or it will be shit crimbo for you!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> What do you think?


wats the strain here?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^^is that what you learnt in 16 years growing........cough cough


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

few hours in and here's how its looking so far,

 i also double filter when im making iso and this is a little of the hash that got caught between the 2 filters, nice and dry so blazing a nice fat J now


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> I never claimed you copied anything off google, but you are a gobshite who grows shit weed, why would we help you? now hurry and burn your house down with you in it you prick and stop posting on here. nobody wants you here so why are you bothering us still?



Yeah you did. And there's just over an oz of dried bud on that stem. How do you know anything about me you silly little person. As I said before, try being the person your mother brought you up to be. You might stop being so angry and she may actually be proud of you. Why all the agro? What really is your problem. An adult, normal answer with no profanity in it would be a start.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ^^^^^^^^is that what you learnt in 16 years growing........cough cough



averaging 20 oz every two weeks. I don't think that's bad under two 600's. What are you managing?


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

i get 400oz every 4 days under a 125w cfl so i'm better than you.

now fuck off back to vietnam or china you dog eating slant eyed cunt! i've seen those buds on a stick before and wherever you see them you see the degenerate sub human species not far behind. CUNT!


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> averaging 20 oz every two weeks. I don't think that's bad under two 600's. What are you managing?


caugh caugh i got 30 under 850 caugh caugh,, oh and 125 (roughly)of 5x600 caugh caugh

and aye thats OUNCES!


err so does the trim have to be frozen for the night or can u use fresh trim drct of the plant?


sae-- that item u wanted i have just had a email saying its been shipped mate so u should have it in next day or 2,couldnt be arsed looking for mine so just ordered u one new,,why?? coz that just how i roll,,LMAO


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

dry it first, so much easier to work with if you don't have the correct tools


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> caugh caugh i got 30 under 850 caugh caugh,, oh and 125 (roughly)of 5x600 caugh caugh
> 
> and aye thats OUNCES!
> 
> ...



every two weeks? If so well done.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> i get 400oz every 4 days under a 125w cfl so i'm better than you.
> 
> now fuck off back to vietnam or china you dog eating slant eyed cunt! i've seen those buds on a stick before and wherever you see them you see the degenerate sub human species not far behind. CUNT!



you really are quite strange aren't you? I don't get you at all. Maybe it's because you are such a failure? A disappointment to your family? Maybe you should try smoking a little less of your product, it doesn't seem to agree with you if it makes you like this. Have you had a lot of failed relationships in your life by any chance?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> caugh caugh i got 30 under 850 caugh caugh,, oh and 125 (roughly)of 5x600 caugh caugh
> 
> and aye thats OUNCES!
> 
> ...


if u are meaning to make iso from it i usually dry it and even give it a cure for a week or 2 then freeze it for a few hours as well as the alcohol (this obv wont freeze but makes it extra cold) before mixing, but u can do it with just dry trim without freezing anything as well if u want. its all down to personal preference m8


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> if u are meaning to make iso from it i usually dry it and even give it a cure for a week or 2 then freeze it for a few hours as well as the alcohol (this obv wont freeze but makes it extra cold) before mixing, but u can do it with just dry trim without freezing anything as well if u want. its all down to personal preference m8


ahh bollox to that then, if ther was summert i could do with it idrect of the plant then good, but othe rthan that? getting dashed over otherside of esate lmao


every 2 weeks couldnt care mate, id rateh rtake my taime and have a lump of grade than a bag of shite


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

i knew i was right , you are a dirty stinking chinky cunt! i actually can't blame you for coming here though, i've been to china and i will never return, a nation of degenerates!

good luck staying here illegally living in a house that has an overloaded fuseboard, you will need it you lowlife!.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ahh bollox to that then, if ther was summert i could do with it idrect of the plant then good, but othe rthan that? getting dashed over otherside of esate lmao
> 
> 
> every 2 weeks couldnt care mate, id rateh rtake my taime and have a lump of grade than a bag of shite


mate if u freeze the fresh trim overnight u can still make bubble hash with it, u might not get as much as u wud if u dried it 1st ut fuck it its free smoke for something u were gonna chuck away


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

yer that's were I was it b4 the leaf curl on that psy u reveged......ive took few cuts of her anyways see if they do the same.......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer that's were I was it b4 the leaf curl on that psy u reveged......ive took few cuts of her anyways see if they do the same.......


hmmm ypys now is fine BUT i ain vegged her,lol







imno expert but im thinking the cuts wer taken to late in flower with a momma wit problems,


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ahh bollox to that then, if ther was summert i could do with it idrect of the plant then good, but othe rthan that? getting dashed over otherside of esate lmao
> 
> 
> every 2 weeks couldnt care mate, id rateh rtake my taime and have a lump of grade than a bag of shite




Oh believe me be me it isn't "a bag of shite" as you so eloquently put it. It's top class medical marijuana. 20 oz every two weeks. Now you're grow doesn't impress me as much now that you've told me you like to veg your plants. Unless it was just one plant that you got the 30 off?? In which case I'd be impressed again.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> i knew i was right , you are a dirty stinking chinky cunt! i actually can't blame you for coming here though, i've been to china and i will never return, a nation of degenerates!
> 
> good luck staying here illegally living in a house that has an overloaded fuseboard, you will need it you lowlife!.





You are really sad, I'm actually starting to feel sorry for anyone that knows you.


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

your ugly cunt of a sister who i paid 10 hong kong dollar to shag up the arse was the one feeling sorry you pigeon fancying noncebag! she said i burst it after your 1incher had been up there for the first 18 years of her life.

wot went wong with that bud, looks fucking awful!, eloquently put enough for you, slimeball cunt?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

imno expert but im thinking the cuts wer taken to late in flower with a momma wit problems,[/QUOTE]

a expert u aint turd, i never kept mothers for as long as i ever cloned, i would always take cuts from the next lot to be flowered, the lot in q's where only 3wks into flower when nabbed and people had already had there clones for a few wks meaning they where not taken in flower let alone late in flower....

i dont no what the problem is with the curling leaves but it isnt to do with reveging, i had the same shit on the first blueberrys i done and have seen it a few times before.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> It's top class medical marijuana


Why are you talking like an american? Top class medical marijuana  It's fucking weed dude.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> caugh caugh i got 30 under 850 caugh caugh,, oh and 125 (roughly)of 5x600 caugh caugh
> 
> and aye thats OUNCES!
> 
> ...


Tyvm mate but didnt expect you to go order one lol, ya shoulda just said n I woulda got one meself lol, but thank you nonetheless


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

that reject still here fuck sake lol 

well my iso is finished got a little under a gram which im pretty happy with considering what i started with, tryin a wee J of it now and its got a stone that feels like its melting my face lmao needless to say i like it


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Tyvm mate but didnt expect you to go order one lol, ya shoulda just said n I woulda got one meself lol, but thank you nonetheless


was either a clik of a mouse or a 3 hr search, i took the easy option

and its only me who does top class mofo's!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> that reject still here fuck sake lol
> 
> well my iso is finished got a little under a gram which im pretty happy with considering what i started with, tryin a wee J of it now and its got a stone that feels like its melting my face lmao needless to say i like it
> 
> View attachment 2874105


Next time try shaking for just 45 seconds. 5 minutes is an absurd amount of time for ISO, you'll end up with a heavily contaminated product.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Next time try shaking for just 45 seconds. 5 minutes is an absurd amount of time for ISO, you'll end up with a heavily contaminated product.


i know m8 maybe 5 mins was a little exagerated i only shake for about a minute at most so probably shud have explained a little clearer, ive made iso a cpl times now and had no probs and defo no contamination, the quality is always spot on im my opinion.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Next time try shaking for just 45 seconds. 5 minutes is an absurd amount of time for ISO, you'll end up with a heavily contaminated product.


stop talking shit, u no not what your on aboot,,EVER!


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> your ugly cunt of a sister who i paid 10 hong kong dollar to shag up the arse was the one feeling sorry you pigeon fancying noncebag! she said i burst it after your 1incher had been up there for the first 18 years of her life.
> 
> wot went wong with that bud, looks fucking awful!, eloquently put enough for you, slimeball cunt?




And and what exactly don't you like about it? You're a little immature really. Are you sure you're old enough to be on here?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Why are you talking like an american? Top class medical marijuana  It's fucking weed dude.



Why do you have to swear?? Why has it got to be "fucking weed dude"? Can't it just be "weed"?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> that reject still here fuck sake lol
> 
> well my iso is finished got a little under a gram which im pretty happy with considering what i started with, tryin a wee J of it now and its got a stone that feels like its melting my face lmao needless to say i like it
> 
> ...



and why in your opinion am I a reject?? What offence have I thrown at you? Are you all this rude and ignorant in real life too? Or are you just complete morons who think they are weed gods when you turn on your computers and can hide away in your bedroom. I'm assuming that's where most of you are, upstairs in your bedroom while mum and dad are downstairs. No?? Really?? We'll stop acting like children then.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

ho ho ho wat a funni time I am having..........im a noob to livers but wat fukin beautiful cannabis omg I am laughing my tits off re the thread which is back and gritty as ever, not for the faint hearted ..........and Rambo man I fukin love this shit ....what was igrowing before I met you lot........nothing like this


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Why do you have to swear?? Why has it got to be "fucking weed dude"? Can't it just be "weed"?


If u don't like the way people talk on here or peoples fuckin attitude then what the fuck are u doin here??? It's the way of the uk thread and it ain't changing for a bellend like urself, and gtf with copy and paste ur pics of google ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ho ho ho wat a funni time I am having..........im a noob to livers but wat fukin beautiful cannabis omg I am laughing my tits off re the thread which is back and gritty as ever, not for the faint hearted ..........and Rambo man I fukin love this shit ....what was igrowing before I met you lot........nothing like this


Lovely m8, I can't wait till mine are ready, mine shoul be dry bang on Xmas day all goin well, well the exo and livers I have in flower will be but it'll be more like end of janurary for the bigger batch... ain't tried the livers yet


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u don't like the way people talk on here or peoples fuckin attitude then what the fuck are u doin here??? It's the way of the uk thread and it ain't changing for a bellend like urself, and gtf with copy and paste ur pics of google ffs


google what??? I cropped that a few weeks ago. There's no need to talk to people or abuse people like you do. And be proud of it??? Why??

heres another pic, on my bedside table. How did I get that off google? That's the dope I grow. You seemed to be saying earlier my weed didn't look too good. So what's wrong with it??


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lovely m8, I can't wait till mine are ready, mine shoul be dry bang on Xmas day all goin well, well the exo and livers I have in flower will be but it'll be more like end of janurary for the bigger batch... ain't tried the livers yet


oh man the psycho you know and agreed it is a beauty to grow, mad strong and great flavour, the exo imo has more subtle and more interesting back flavours....cheese, bread cinnamon and I love the exo stone very deep and other worldly, beautiful physical stone, I would rate it slightly higher than the psycho due to the complex flavs which fukin (sorry chinky dude I cunting swear) kill........the livers is like perfume and its effect fantastic really high very cerebral weed.........lovely


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> google what??? I cropped that a few weeks ago. There's no need to talk to people or abuse people like you do. And be proud of it??? Why??
> 
> heres another pic, on my bedside table. How did I get that off google? That's the dope I grow. You seemed to be saying earlier my weed didn't look too good. So what's wrong with it??


If u been growin great weed for so long why the fuck do u care what us twats think of it? Why feel the need to explain urself on here? Sound like someone's a bit of a hermit with no friends and tryin to make some on here......what u doin up in ur room anyway, mummy and daddy downstairs. Lol....and I said fuckall about ur weed so if ur goin start makin accusations make sure u know who ur talkin too or better than that, just fuck off


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ho ho ho wat a funni time I am having..........im a noob to livers but wat fukin beautiful cannabis omg I am laughing my tits off re the thread which is back and gritty as ever, not for the faint hearted ..........and Rambo man I fukin love this shit ....what was igrowing before I met you lot........nothing like this


its a lot different buzzwise to the pyscho and exo i didn't know if you would like it zedd what with your tolerance mate, glad your enjoying.

ive seen a few people call the livers happy weed, summertime smoke and it is, its not a couchlock stone and the smell and flavours are intense, i was always too hungry and chopped her early every time she really needs that ten wks, ive smoked ten wk livers a few times but never my own lol not likely too now for a while either lol


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anything wrong with this? Apart from the fact it's been pushed to the max with feed.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> its a lot different buzzwise to the pyscho and exo i didn't know if you would like it zedd what with your tolerance mate, glad your enjoying.
> 
> ive seen a few people call the livers happy weed, summertime smoke and it is, its not a couchlock stone and the smell and flavours are intense, i was always too hungry and chopped her early every time she really needs that ten wks, ive smoked ten wk livers a few times but never my own lol not likely too now for a while either lol


hey man u no I grow plants out and some 10 week livers sample will be sent with the fairy end of week...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> oh man the psycho you know and agreed it is a beauty to grow, mad strong and great flavour, the exo imo has more subtle and more interesting back flavours....cheese, bread cinnamon and I love the exo stone very deep and other worldly, beautiful physical stone, I would rate it slightly higher than the psycho due to the complex flavs which fukin (sorry chinky dude I cunting swear) kill........the livers is like perfume and its effect fantastic really high very cerebral weed.........lovely


see I'm different m8, I prefer the psycho, think there's more long lasting taste of it when smoked. But I've always said that I don't think I'm gettin the best outta the exo, maybe it just doesn't like me or hydro lol. Not too worried if I can get the livers to have a lovely taste like the psycho I grow then the exos gettin ditched and I'll keep the psycho and livers


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u been growin great weed for so long why the fuck do u care what us twats think of it? Why feel the need to explain urself on here? Sound like someone's a bit of a hermit with no friends and tryin to make some on here......what u doin up in ur room anyway, mummy and daddy downstairs. Lol....and I said fuckall about ur weed so if ur goin start makin accusations make sure u know who ur talkin too or better than that, just fuck off




I couldn't care less what anyone thinks. If you've not thrown abuse at me up to yet then I apologise. Yes I am a hermit. I lost both my legs in a truck crash some years ago.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Rambo mate I am finding the livers nice and strong, proper fukin gear man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> I couldn't care less what anyone thinks. If you've not thrown abuse at me up to yet then I apologise. Yes I am a hermit. I lost both my legs in a truck crash some years ago.


Oh fuck here we go now with the sympathy vote....we've already got one resident cripple in here, ain't that right turds!!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

thc i thought at first you was just another old member with a new username, maybe not.

the uk thread has been known for years as nuffing but entertainment people winding each other up, swearing and arguing its just the way of the thread its not really all about the growing most the old members in the thread no how to grow and like i say use this thread as more entertainment than anything else.

if your looking for grow advice this aint the best place, if you want to wind up,slag,cunt,fuck someone off then yeah your in the right place lol

also a few members on the thread have had the knock with the big red key not to mention where caught up in the silkroad downfall, noobs always get the same as your getting and even more so at the minit cause everyones that lil bit more para of a newbie.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> see I'm different m8, I prefer the psycho, think there's more long lasting taste of it when smoked. But I've always said that I don't think I'm gettin the best outta the exo, maybe it just doesn't like me or hydro lol. Not too worried if I can get the livers to have a lovely taste like the psycho I grow then the exos gettin ditched and I'll keep the psycho and livers


yeah hg meebbe its all the soil batshit and act that brings out exos flavours....more range of trace minerals prob affects flav ime...exo is quite exotic spicy cheese with more subtle profile at 9 weeks, good cash crop the exo


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh fuck here we go now with the sympathy vote....we've already got one resident cripple in here, ain't that right turds!!


i couldnt find the like button lolol you funny fucker lolol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> I couldn't care less what anyone thinks. If you've not thrown abuse at me up to yet then I apologise. Yes I am a hermit. I lost both my legs in a truck crash some years ago.


There's fuck all wrong with us hermits ! Leave us alone hydro ! I'm an old shed dweling horny hermit.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh fuck here we go now with the sympathy vote....we've already got one resident cripple in here, ain't that right turds!!



Lol you can shove your sympathy right up your fuckin arse you narrow minded fuckwit. By the way, ur mums great in bed, but ur dad was even more fun.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> thc i thought at first you was just another old member with a new username, maybe not.
> 
> the uk thread has been known for years as nuffing but entertainment people winding each other up, swearing and arguing its just the way of the thread its not really all about the growing most the old members in the thread no how to grow and like i say use this thread as more entertainment than anything else.
> 
> ...




oooops, ya got me! Cuntfuckers!!


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> There's fuck all wrong with us hermits ! Leave us alone hydro ! I'm an old shed dweling horny hermit.




Hermits rock! Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Lol you can shove your sympathy right up your fuckin arse you narrow minded fuckwit. By the way, ur mums great in bed, but ur dad was even more fun.


I imagine a goat would be great in bed for a leggless cripple


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Lol you can shove your sympathy right up your fuckin arse you narrow minded fuckwit. By the way, ur mums great in bed, but ur dad was even more fun.


I don't know about dad, but I'm sorry , his mum is fucking ace in the sack !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I imagine a goat would be great in bed for a leggless cripple


A sheep would be the better option ttt .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Lol you can shove your sympathy right up your fuckin arse you narrow minded fuckwit. By the way, ur mums great in bed, but ur dad was even more fun.


Lol that's more like it, don't take things to heart m8, as Rambo says it's not so much a growing forum in here, maybe the odd time but more so just general bullshit and a few handbags flyin around


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I imagine a goat would be great in bed for a leggless cripple



You got one? I'll let you know if you have. Not had a goat before , had several sheep though. Might be disappointing, might be the same. Got anything else on offer, ur dads just text me and his arse is still sore, but he says ur mums up for it if I bring my dog along with me.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> A sheep would be the better option ttt .


Sheep ent cheap! You seen the price for a leg in the butchers? Although no doubt he's more than aware of what legs are worth


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> There's fuck all wrong with us hermits ! Leave us alone hydro ! I'm an old shed dweling horny hermit.


you was spose to b retired lmao that lasted all of 5mins till ya smoke ran out lolol

hows u anyway mate, still working?


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I don't know about dad, but I'm sorry , his mum is fucking ace in the sack !



Hes just as filthy as she is. Both love it when you fist their arses.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah hg meebbe its all the soil batshit and act that brings out exos flavours....more range of trace minerals prob affects flav ime...exo is quite exotic spicy cheese with more subtle profile at 9 weeks, good cash crop the exo


Maybe m8, I tasted Rambos exo and mine just wernt as good I don't think..I don't really fuck about with minerals/nutes etc, I'm just tryin to find something that works for me in my setup and I think the psycho pretty much does, plus she's gettin better every time


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol that's more like it, don't take things to heart m8, as Rambo says it's not so much a growing forum in here, maybe the odd time but more so just general bullshit and a few handbags flyin around




Lol, I can't believe you all actually took the bait.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I don't know about dad, but I'm sorry , his mum is fucking ace in the sack !


Lmfao, I missed that one cos the pages are flyin here lol...ye cheeky fucker


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> A sheep would be the better option ttt .


you whoring yourself again cherpy?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you was spose to b retired lmao that lasted all of 5mins till ya smoke ran out lolol
> 
> hows u anyway mate, still working?


Lol m8, don't you remember who I had cuts off ? , no scrap that, you're hardcore, u prob don't remember Sunday ! Lol, there in 5week flower now , took my cuts, still got livers & pysco in veg so I can get cuts, then I will chuck em in after present ones finish in 4-5 weeks. I'm still job less m8, ain't got a pot to piss in .


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you whoring yourself again cherpy?


Hahaha, I got to make some dolla some how m8 !, I'm a big bear man whore for rent !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> ain't got a pot to piss in .


What about the missus???


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol m8, don't you remember who I had cuts off ? , no scrap that, you're hardcore, u prob don't remember Sunday ! Lol, there in 5week flower now , took my cuts, still got livers & pysco in veg so I can get cuts, then I will chuck em in after present ones finish in 4-5 weeks. I'm still job less m8, ain't got a pot to piss in .


lmao i got a body like a elephant and a memory like one too lol off course i remember i was just having a laugh mate, thats shitty with the work i thought you was back into it with the tip job etc, hows the storm been down your way? 

has been pretty mild where i am dunno what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmfao, I missed that one cos the pages are flyin here lol...ye cheeky fucker


Lol, good job we all love each other here !, god, . . . FEEL THAT FUCKING LOVE !


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

what bout you hydro, hows the storm over there? i read alot of news is all they been harping on about but anyone ive asked says its been ok in there area lolol fucking half the country the important half i might add the south lolol shut down cause of the fucking fing.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lmao i got a body like a elephant and a memory like one too lol off course i remember i was just having a laugh mate, thats shitty with the work i thought you was back into it with the tip job etc, hows the storm been down your way?
> 
> has been pretty mild where i am dunno what all the fuss is about.


Lol, hurricane be fucked ! I've witnessed bigger gusts blow out me mrs toilet area as I'm back scuttling her !, The tip job went tits up, they lost contract = asta la vista Baz !


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

'' I've witnessed bigger gusts blow out me mrs toilet area as I'm back scuttling her ''

only you cherps only you mate lolol this thread dus make me fucking lolol sumtimes.​


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> You got one? I'll let you know if you have. Not had a goat before , had several sheep though. Might be disappointing, might be the same. Got anything else on offer, ur dads just text me and his arse is still sore, but he says ur mums up for it if I bring my dog along with me.


You gotta get a bit more creative than that. Come on man. Put your heart into it. I was taught that if you want to succeed, you need to have a clear direction and hit the groud running.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What about the missus???


Nope, she won't let me piss in her either !


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You gotta get a bit more creative than that. Come on man. Put your heart into it. I was taught that if you want to succeed, you need to have a clear direction and hit the groud running.




Cant be bothered tbh. If u want to succeed,,, go be a fuckin budgie.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Thc4me1972 said:


> Cant be bothered tbh. If u want to succeed,,, go be a fuckin budgie.


Your vision of success is being a budgie? It makes sense I guess. Wings would be pretty liberating if you've got no legs. More power to you!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Your vision of success is being a budgie? It makes sense I guess. Wings would be pretty liberating if you've got no legs. More power to you!


suck seed....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

the livers is good I thought the budgie joke most funny ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> what bout you hydro, hows the storm over there? i read alot of news is all they been harping on about but anyone ive asked says its been ok in there area lolol fucking half the country the important half i might add the south lolol shut down cause of the fucking fing.


No m8 not much of a storm here, wer i am too we usually get the worst of it when it is bad over here


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah hg meebbe its all the soil batshit and act that brings out exos flavours....more range of trace minerals prob affects flav ime...exo is quite exotic spicy cheese with more subtle profile at 9 weeks, good cash crop the exo


i agree zed i think the exo just needs that extra bit of loving to get them good flavours, ive grown her many times in coco or soil never hydro mind, only a few times have i really nailed it tho, i may have supplied half the thread the clones but in no way have i grown them better, i was always hungry so it never got more than 8wks, i think i only let her go 9wks 2-3times in 3+ yrs lol



zeddd said:


> Rambo mate I am finding the livers nice and strong, proper fukin gear man


is some intense flavours and smells, and yeah at ten wks is a nice stone but still not that intense stone that some want, ive known a few call the livers weak.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> suck seed....


Lol, that would be an old toothless budgie


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol, that would be an old toothless budgie


there all toothless cherp that's why they got beaks


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol, that would be an old toothless budgie


Gotta be better than a legless cripple though.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i agree zed i think the exo just needs that extra bit of loving to get them good flavours, ive grown her many times in coco or soil never hydro mind, only a few times have i really nailed it tho, i may have supplied half the thread the clones but in no way have i grown them better, i was always hungry so it never got more than 8wks, i think i only let her go 9wks 2-3times in 3+ yrs lol
> 
> 
> 
> is some intense flavours and smells, and yeah at ten wks is a nice stone but still not that intense stone that some want, ive known a few call the livers weak.


the stone is light but the high is top banana, a thinking mans weed mebbe, good for depression I rec


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8 not much of a storm here, wer i am too we usually get the worst of it when it is bad over here


ffs where was the storm then? i thought you at least you would have been hit by it??? has been jus another late oct windy and wet day hear nuffing different yet parts of the country got balckout,trees dieing a death, people dieing, spose can be thankful it didnt hit us.


----------



## Thc4me1972 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone tried mosca seeds c99-bx1?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ffs where was the storm then? i thought you at least you would have been hit by it??? has been jus another late oct windy and wet day hear nuffing different yet parts of the country got balckout,trees dieing a death, people dieing, spose can be thankful it didnt hit us.


Lol, I haven't even heard nothing about it, ain't watched no news or nothing today, just as u said it's just a normal wet n windy day


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the stone is light but the high is top banana, a thinking mans weed mebbe, good for depression I rec


thats livers for you stone is light but the high is top draw, some people has no knowledge or appreciation for a high stone, you remember that sativa hash from the Philippines? i had many a complaint about that??? and fucking told them you dont know what your smoking simples.........


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> there all toothless cherp that's why they got beaks


Fuck off , next you'll be telling me rocking horses don't shit ! Lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ffs where was the storm then? i thought you at least you would have been hit by it??? has been jus another late oct windy and wet day hear nuffing different yet parts of the country got balckout,trees dieing a death, people dieing, spose can be thankful it didnt hit us.


Well, Di Morgan's felt blew off his shed , & mrs Llewelyn at no 3 lost a sock off the line, that's as bad as it got here m8.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Well, Di Morgan's felt blew off his shed , & mrs Llewelyn at no 3 lost a sock off the line, that's as bad as it got here m8.


dont piss on my bonfire cherps i will find this fucking storm even if it kills me lolol

oh and i had a fence panel blew out at the ex's, the storms is close lolol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> thats livers for you stone is light but the high is top draw, some people has no knowledge or appreciation for a high stone, you remember that sativa hash from the Philippines? i had many a complaint about that??? and fucking told them you dont know what your smoking simples.........


that sativa hash was top drawer for what it was m8, i let a cpl mates try it and they didnt like it but they just dont appreciate the high off sativa all they care about is getting couch lock stoned, w nice bong and J of that in the morning set me up nicely for the day


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> dont piss on my bonfire cherps i will find this fucking storm even if it kills me lolol
> 
> oh and i had a fence panel blew out at the ex's, the storms is close lolol


The storm was great. Saved us the hassle of having to clear up our veg garden  



I rather figured nothing much would happen when the met office were issuing warnings at the same time the chief man was stating the storm didn't even exist yet


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> that sativa hash was top drawer for what it was m8, i let a cpl mates try it and they didnt like it but they just dont appreciate the high off sativa all they care about is getting couch lock stoned, w nice bong and J of that in the morning set me up nicely for the day


I think its more what they're used to. When I smoke I indeed want to get messed up and on my ass, its what I am used to. But can't wait to get to Amsterdam and pick up some good Sativa's for the day. I love smoking during the day but really don't like,e that it turns my day into a day wasted. It is gonna be a very different high, most likely I will perceive it a let down and waste of money as I just attribute a joint to being laid flat, but want to experience it properly.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I think its more what they're used to. When I smoke I indeed want to get messed up and on my ass, its what I am used to. But can't wait to get to Amsterdam and pick up some good Sativa's for the day. I love smoking during the day but really don't like,e that it turns my day into a day wasted. It is gonna be a very different high, most likely I will perceive it a let down and waste of money as I just attribute a joint to being laid flat, but want to experience it properly.


when i was last in the dam in january i tried to stick to sativas during the day and indicas at night after my dinner that way i got to appreciate both or at least that was my look on it, however i have to agree with u my preference is defo to smoke a joint and be smashed where i jut wanna chill out with some tunes and the comp.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 28, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> dont piss on my bonfire cherps i will find this fucking storm even if it kills me lolol
> 
> oh and i had a fence panel blew out at the ex's, the storms is close lolol


Im watching the news now m8, ther definitely was a storm but u must of missed it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is a question for anyone with experience in this. 

Is there a difference between growing a specific strain with a certain ratio of indica sativa. Would it not be better to find a fantastic indica that works for you, and a fantastic indica that works for you, then just put your own ratios of each into a grinder?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Here is a question for anyone with experience in this.
> 
> Is there a difference between growing a specific strain with a certain ratio of indica sativa. Would it not be better to find a fantastic indica that works for you, and a fantastic indica that works for you, then just put your own ratios of each into a grinder?


SHURRUP MAN!

lol

eveing ladies! did i meantion i cut a bud of each plant? smells fruity in my airing cupboard atm, just to get a gauge oin quality, week 10 in a few days and had a nice look at the plants apart form the MANY white hairs, the calyxes aint even busted open/plenty of swelling whith white hairs popping,

rambo u known these to go 10 weeks plus bud? and the bbc well that looks even more behind than the livers, gr%£$£$%$ are my thoughts reet now,

not a whole lot of yellow leaves neither, while yer thers a lot in terms of yelllow and green but not as many as i thought, i may thinking baout buying some of that flush, wat would take me to 12 weeks,

il know better when this bit i took dies, see what the smokes like,

just watched that new riddick, same styly but i dident mind it,, red 2 next, and maybe sum gta or walking dead on ps3 later on


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Oct 28, 2013)

what you guys think of my girls? auto superbud in the hydro & Auto Blackberry in the soil


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

lmao ive just watched that new Riddick with the missis...didn't think much of it tbh......suppose the blond pice had nice pair of tits that was bout it.....


Turbanator said:


> SHURRUP MAN!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> SHURRUP MAN!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


You getting bf4 on any platform? Ice watched videos and tbh, multiplayer looks shit. Yes it is a more realistic representation of a warzone, but there are fps games, and there are fps simulators. Think they missed the mark. Just looms like a complete spamfest. So to rephrase, it looks a bit like cod.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

that's my bbc at 4 weeks switch turbs.............4 of them colas to each plant......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

im getting the bf4 and ghosts on pc......


tip top toker said:


> You getting bf4 on any platform? Ice watched videos and tbh, multiplayer looks shit. Yes it is a more realistic representation of a warzone, but there are fps games, and there are fps simulators. Think they missed the mark. Just looms like a complete spamfest. So to rephrase, it looks a bit like cod.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You getting bf4 on any platform? Ice watched videos and tbh, multiplayer looks shit. Yes it is a more realistic representation of a warzone, but there are fps games, and there are fps simulators. Think they missed the mark. Just looms like a complete spamfest. So to rephrase, it looks a bit like cod.


 yeh i got beta 4 installed on my ps3, gitchey as fuk, prolly get it on ps3, my gpu aint upo that shit, got enough ram and cpu but its a real shit low end 2gb card dont do nowt but surf and burn the odd dvd on pc so not needed, tiz a shitty gt520 thing wa sonly 30 qwid new lol

il get COD on realse day as i did with gta and the last of us. playing gta atm, that surviuval instincts walking deads a good game, the last of us was very overrated



imcjayt said:


> that's my bbc at 4 weeks switch turbs.......View attachment 2874294......4 of them colas to each plant......


 my bbc is uniform no small bud at all its got the main cola and then the brnches round sides all bud from top to bottom but going by ther look they could do with another couple of weeks, so i guess im just gunna use last week of ripen then maybe get sum canna flush, i dont know any otehrway of prolonging em now ther on the ripe stuff


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

think the only thing u can do mate is go as long as u can with ripen...few waters inbetween......think ill give these girls 10 week feed then fuk bout with them for 2 weeks after....by the sounds of yours they need 11+


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think the only thing u can do mate is go as long as u can with ripen...few waters inbetween......think ill give these girls 10 week feed then fuk bout with them for 2 weeks after....by the sounds of yours they need 11+


seems so dont it, doin me head in, i shudda bin chopped n drying by now, but yeh im feeding daily but only ripen every other,as directed by the bottle, not ton of yellow leaves yet, dunno if u can use flush after tho?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

dunno aint used ripen yet.....planning to on last week of these as everyones bangin on bout it lol.........im more ,wondering if this canna boost im gonna be using is actualy worth the price.....comp to the topmax.......the canna aint to bad.....but id say price ways bio got to win it.....im going back to that on me exo wen do it.....will be using that bio boost blokes getting some in shop this week so will stok up for next run......


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dunno aint used ripen yet.....planning to on last week of these as everyones bangin on bout it lol.........im more ,wondering if this canna boost im gonna be using is actualy worth the price.....comp to the topmax.......the canna aint to bad.....but id say price ways bio got to win it.....im going back to that on me exo wen do it.....will be using that bio boost blokes getting some in shop this week so will stok up for next run......


 i dont know, maybe the topmaxx slowed my shit down as always used sanna boost and always finished 8.5-9.5 weeks.

so unsure, il know next run when i do a strain ive run before, my physco atm is just 2 branches, like its sticking 2 fingers up at ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 28, 2013)

lol...its sayin fuk u....im gonna grow betta than the bbc lol.......but yer mate me doing this exo / psy....cant come quicker......,want to c what everyones banging on about.....but still got 2 bludy mnths till chop yet grrrrrr


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 28, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol...its sayin fuk u....im gonna grow betta than the bbc lol.......but yer mate me doing this exo / psy....cant come quicker......,want to c what everyones banging on about.....but still got 2 bludy mnths till chop yet grrrrrr



the way this runs going it feels like i got 2 months left too m8.

gunna order sum canna flush, use that week afetr ripen finishes, gives it extra week dont it.

just ordered the flush, fukit


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 28, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i know m8 maybe 5 mins was a little exagerated i only shake for about a minute at most so probably shud have explained a little clearer, *ive made iso a cpl times now and had no probs and defo no contamination*, the quality is always spot on im my opinion.


it is contaminated thats why its green in the picks, its super strong stuff, after 30-45 secs youll get a golden colour liquid.....any green means the iso has stripped too much....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> the way this runs going it feels like i got 2 months left too m8.
> 
> gunna order sum canna flush, use that week afetr ripen finishes, gives it extra week dont it.
> 
> just ordered the flush, fukit


theres a pdf on the net from canna saying there flush is just organic acids (for ph stability) and vitimins.....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> SHURRUP MAN!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


riddick was ok was very samey, red 2 is shit compaired to red 1....watch the new machete fucking wicked...just old school action film....but new..just press play..... 


http://viooz.co/movies/22833-machete-kills-2013.html


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

Double you tee eff???

Dunno whT fkush is but uout missin the poin. Im on ripen so cant go bak to nutes but I need anuvve week or 2 so gunna use flush for ghe week then watwr for 3 days
Gimmi sumextra flower time


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

im just saying thats all there is in it, just use plain tap for last week, it wont kill em.....yanks flush always for last two weeks plain water and some have huge buds


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

Um do flush for weeek thdn wTer for a week or so..


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2013)

cannazym is better for flushing than flush in my opinion, too late now though eh? you should have some sweet buds come harvest, no nitrogen for 4 weeks is not a bad thing in my book


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wanna say on my part no ones got fuck all to worry about all good so all you that doubted me and slagged me off FUCK YOU goodbye


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

got my new seeds and soil today, so gonna be starting these as soon as they sprout got them in germing already, shud hopefully get me back on track after all the males, on a side note though i was wrong i did get 1 female plant out that lot and it was a casey jones so that is now 9 days into 12/12


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2013)

so it has a 600 to it's self then? if so you will be dealing with a monster come harvest.

i've got a former space bomb mum under a 600 now, about a week in to bloom and it is looking fantastic.

good luck


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> so it has a 600 to it's self then? if so you will be dealing with a monster come harvest.
> 
> i've got a former space bomb mum under a 600 now, about a week in to bloom and it is looking fantastic.
> 
> good luck


yeah it has a 600 all to itself for the next 8 weeks at least until i veg the new seeds out, so should be just finishing as they go into flower,

just spent the last hr cleaning out my airpots and shit, just need to give the tent a clean and im good to go as soon as these beans sprout,


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2013)

it's a fast finisher mate so 8weeks sounds plenty. shame about the males mate, greenhouse compared to bb is like rose to cognac, clone the casey!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;OIJN7g0lYx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIJN7g0lYx4[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> it's a fast finisher mate so 8weeks sounds plenty. shame about the males mate, greenhouse compared to bb is like rose to cognac, clone the casey!


got any casey picks?? is it indica dom??


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> [video=youtube;OIJN7g0lYx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIJN7g0lYx4[/video]


well I never heard such gibbering monkeys, fukin lightweights too......and there point was.......yeah my nigga muthefucker blah blah


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just wanna say on my part no ones got fuck all to worry about all good so all you that doubted me and slagged me off FUCK YOU goodbye


No one would ever of had anything to worry about if u hadn't been so stupid in the first place.....and yes I still have my doubts


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2013)

see ya shawny mate all tha best..........just told the missus she smokes more gear than snoop dog, lmao, gonna get the livers on the go had a tough day, love being spoilt for choice at harvest time ummmmmm exo livers or psycho, or mebbe the blue pit...very stinky weed, nice


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No one would ever of had anything to worry about if u hadn't been so stupid in the first place.....and yes I still have my doubts


i think we all shit our boots to be honest!

ordered the flush, just compared my bbc to the ladys over road, same evrything part from light power and i used boost, hers is finishing, literally covered in brown hairs, i told her 4 days then 3 days of ewater and pull, PISSED OFF!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No one would ever of had anything to worry about if u hadn't been so stupid in the first place.....and yes I still have my doubts


Hahaha you don't know me you certainly don't know what happend so take that paranoid head of yours and insert it back up your anus you prick!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha you don't know me you certainly don't know what happend so take that paranoid head of yours and insert it back up your anus you prick!


oh you haven't gone then ok .....you got any smoke mate, what was the worst bit about the bust?


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> hahaha you don't know me you certainly don't know what happend so take that paranoid head of yours and insert it back up your anus you prick!


 lool shankey msg on psn mate, ND THAT NUMBER AGIAN MAN,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeh just cooking dinner I'll msg ye later mate.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i think we all shit our boots to be honest!
> 
> ordered the flush, just compared my bbc to the ladys over road, same evrything part from light power and i used boost, hers is finishing, literally covered in brown hairs, i told her 4 days then 3 days of ewater and pull, PISSED OFF!


Speak for urself m8, I had my doubts at the start before the bust so thankfully had no reason to shit my boots

@shawnny, maybe I don't know why happened...but then again u did tells us all that happened, didn't u??????? And paranoid? Certainly not over anything to do with u I'm not, u know nothing about me and thank fuck for that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Blah blah blah you n zedd/indikat/bullshitter or the year sound like a couple of old women u know nothing so say nothing oh And zedd or whatever ohh no you must be the only man in england with weed lmao do one you stupid old coot go and troll sum1 who cares n get a life while your at it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 29, 2013)

See every one is getting on nicely .... :/ lol
evening fellas. Every 1 good?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

evening spoons, usual shit in here lol,

how are we all today anyway?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Blah blah blah you n zedd/indikat/bullshitter or the year sound like a couple of old women u know nothing so say nothing oh And zedd or whatever ohh no you must be the only man in england with weed lmao do one you stupid old coot go and troll sum1 who cares n get a life while your at it


old women lol, ur a fucking liability shawnny, no fuckin sense, and I thot knackers had more since when it came to dodgin the cops and shit. Maybe ur not a true gypo then....maybe ur ma was fuckin the milkman lol


@turds, I thot u wer wiser too m8, u not had enough mishaps?


Ive said my piece now i ain't goina banter on about it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> evening spoons, usual shit in here lol,
> 
> how are we all today anyway?


Im still on my way home from work here so fucked off, hungry and could do with a j lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Evening weed man. Yeah I see lol. Can't wait to start growing again. Gotta wait till February/march tho for a few reasons.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im still on my way home from work here so fucked off, hungry and could do with a j lol


thankfully i got home from college a cpl hrs ago, just gonna get my dinner now then smoke myself stupid lol, my mate grew big buddah's cheesy dick and its some tastey weed, so smoking on some of that along with the last of my iso 2night


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening weed man. Yeah I see lol. Can't wait to start growing again. Gotta wait till February/march tho for a few reasons.


thats bollock m8, u could hve a full other crop in that time, but if u have ur reasons im sure u know whats best for yourself, only down time i have planned anytime soon is a 4 week break for my holiday nxt may, but that will be a crop getting chopped 2 weeks b4 i go so i can dry it 1st, than a cpl days after im back i'll be right back on it again, need the finance cant afford to lose much time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> old women lol, ur a fucking liability shawnny, no fuckin sense, and I thot knackers had more since when it came to dodgin the cops and shit. Maybe ur not a true gypo then....maybe ur ma was fuckin the milkman lol
> 
> 
> @turds, I thot u wer wiser too m8, u not had enough mishaps?
> ...


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

dick splat? DICK SPLAT?

how very mature

u sir are a cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hydrogrow123 said:
> 
> 
> > old women lol, ur a fucking liability shawnny, no fuckin sense, and I thot knackers had more since when it came to dodgin the cops and shit. Maybe ur not a true gypo then....maybe ur ma was fuckin the milkman lol
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

zeddd said:


> shawnybizzle said:
> 
> 
> > you are stilllllll here,,,,,,,,,,fam a lam wigga
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

zeddd said:


> shawnybizzle said:
> 
> 
> > you are stilllllll here,,,,,,,,,,fam a lam wigga
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> zeddd said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I am u think I'm gonna leave on your say so hahaha shut it cunt face go to your toothless missis and smoke some more crack
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

well gutted me about that potassium burn but flushed and looking betta than she was with new groth.....still boggles my mind.............few snaps of others......they getting a bit squashed now in room lol.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2013)

Evening all, see its just a normal day in here lol

@bizzle n rambo n dura, you lot heard any more about whats happening with charges etc after ya door taps?
@turbs you ever hear anything about your loss from anyone?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well gutted me about that potassium burn but flushed and looking betta than she was with new groth.....still boggles my mind....View attachment 2875408View attachment 2875409View attachment 2875410.........few snaps of others......they getting a bit squashed now in room lol.......View attachment 2875411View attachment 2875412View attachment 2875413View attachment 2875414View attachment 2875415View attachment 2875416View attachment 2875417View attachment 2875418View attachment 2875419


looking very nice as usual Imc, good work m8, im looking forward to getting mine to that stage again, i wasnt that far behind u either but starting again 2morro hopefully if these beans sprout quickly


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, see its just a normal day in here lol
> 
> @bizzle n rambo n dura, you lot heard any more about whats happening with charges etc after ya door taps?
> @turbs you ever hear anything about your loss from anyone?


There after us all sae, picking us off 1 by 1.....I hear ur next, well that's what it says on bizzles pay slip from the barracks lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer im happy with them at week 4 from flip coming on nice


ScottishWeedman said:


> looking very nice as usual Imc, good work m8, im looking forward to getting mine to that stage again, i wasnt that far behind u either but starting again 2morro hopefully if these beans sprout quickly


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well gutted me about that potassium burn but flushed and looking betta than she was with new groth.....still boggles my mind....View attachment 2875408View attachment 2875409View attachment 2875410.........few snaps of others......they getting a bit squashed now in room lol.......View attachment 2875411View attachment 2875412View attachment 2875413View attachment 2875414View attachment 2875415View attachment 2875416View attachment 2875417View attachment 2875418View attachment 2875419


that first one the burnt top imc?? I've burnt a few on the light before and that's the way they go, never grow right after


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There after us all sae, picking us off 1 by 1.....I hear ur next, well that's what it says on bizzles pay slip from the barracks lol


LMAO, at the end of the day mate if anyone ever did call the old bill to the addy ive given out all the old bill would find is a rather confused pensioner wondering why her door has been tapped thru lmao, ive never been stupid enough to give anyone on here my real address lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

I thort it was light burn but no way it cld of been....done reaserch on pics n what not......came out to be potassium burn.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> that first one the burnt top imc?? I've burnt a few on the light before and that's the way they go, never grow right after


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, because of all the recent busts on here I decided to go with the alternative location for the grow just to be on the safe side so even if they did manage to find me they still wouldnt find the grow lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I thort it was light burn but no way it cld of been....done reaserch on pics n what not......came out to be potassium burn.....


just saying looking at it now that's exactly the way the tops go after they been burnt by the light...well mine did anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

.......................


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

blahblah blah bizzle why aint you in nik whats happening.......

whoose dura.................

whats going on rambo......


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2875443.......................


what does the blurb say....(all the writing around it)


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer I did actualy think it was that hydro but im in hoods running bith box fan temps at 26 and buds was over a foot away from hood.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> just saying looking at it now that's exactly the way the tops go after they been burnt by the light...well mine did anyway


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

hmm, P burn n whatnot, never had any issues part from nute burn and light burn

and lemon tard, dont matter who is who and what is what, dont concern you mate, not bin funny but it just dunt. 

so gunna leav me bitches another few weeks a week more on ripen and a week n flush and 3 days of water,,, not really got much choice, thinking about adiing sum mollassis to the schedule on the days ripens not been added, what do u think?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2875443.......................


lol I still say light burn....who cares it's over it now ain't it, u shoulda just chopped it off


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

........................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, see its just a normal day in here lol
> 
> @bizzle n rambo n dura, you lot heard any more about whats happening with charges etc after ya door taps?
> @turbs you ever hear anything about your loss from anyone?


Yeh I've had me charges and its nothing to worry about got all me possessions back and everything


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yes mate she happy now.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> lol I still say light burn....who cares it's over it now ain't it, u shoulda just chopped it off


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

well im thinking of getting a 8 pot wilmer....the 22l pots.....never used one b4......herd u can use for coco or pebbles n what not.......so ill ask the question......what produces most yield.....Wilma or coco?......no arguments please....im just asking from peoples pers exp......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've had me charges and its nothing to worry about got all me possessions back and everything


Sweet, glad to hear it, so ya reckon ya just gonna get some comm service or summat?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well im thinking of getting a 8 pot wilmer....the 22l pots.....never used one b4......herd u can use for coco or pebbles n what not.......so ill ask the question......what produces most yield.....Wilma or coco?......no arguments please....im just asking from peoples pers exp......


One of the people in here was offering one of thos wilma kits the other week if anyone wanted to buy it off em, cant remember who tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well im thinking of getting a 8 pot wilmer....the 22l pots.....never used one b4......herd u can use for coco or pebbles n what not.......so ill ask the question......what produces most yield.....Wilma or coco?......no arguments please....im just asking from peoples pers exp......


I use the 15 litre wilma systems...the 22l must be the new one I seen somewhere, even bigger with more spacing. I've 2 nine pot systems goina at the min with only 4 in each, gets far too overcrowded in the doin 9 in each. If I didn't have to work away at times I'd just use normal pots and water by hand probably but the wilma works for me cos it don't need much attention


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

25 litre pots they are imc, just had a look at them...pretty big system, 2m x 90cm


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer the blokes had a new 22l system 8 pot..looks ok tbh 160sqid that's the thing its a pain in the ass keep dragging them out that's why I was thinking about in a 2.4 m tent......whats the av yield u was pulling per plant?


Hydrogrow123 said:


> I use the 15 litre wilma systems...the 22l must be the new one I seen somewhere, even bigger with more spacing. I've 2 nine pot systems goina at the min with only 4 in each, gets far too overcrowded in the doin 9 in each. If I didn't have to work away at times I'd just use normal pots and water by hand probably but the wilma works for me cos it don't need much attention


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer the blokes had a new 22l system 8 pot..looks ok tbh 160sqid that's the thing its a pain in the ass keep dragging them out that's why I was thinking about in a 2.4 m tent......whats the av yield u was pulling per plant?


Probly only 2-3 ounces when I had them all crammed in, when just doin 4 in a 4 pot system I was pulling 4-5 from them. Started in the 2 nine pot systems with 18, then had a go with 16 which went a bit better then just narrowed it down to 8 plants, 4 in each system and that looked rather good but I had to pull them so they never got finished. So tryin that again this time

the new big one looks a good bit better tho, a lot more space between pots and I think there two drippers in each pot too which is better. There a ballache tho to be bringing in and outta ur house, a big plastic tank and tray about 2m x 1m lol, wtf are they???

again 25 litres they are m8 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

suppose 4 to 5 id be happy.....yer I was thinking about getting it into the house...would have to be at night.....or I could get 2 of the 4 pot system just means running 2 pumps.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Probly only 2-3 ounces when I had them all crammed in, when just doin 4 in a 4 pot system I was pulling 4-5 from them. Started in the 2 nine pot systems with 18, then had a go with 16 which went a bit better then just narrowed it down to 8 plants, 4 in each system and that looked rather good but I had to pull them so they never got finished. So tryin that again this time
> 
> the new big one looks a good bit better tho, a lot more space between pots and I think there two drippers in each pot too which is better. There a ballache tho to be bringing in and outta ur house, a big plastic tank and tray about 2m x 1m lol, wtf are they???
> 
> again 25 litres they are m8 lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> hmm, P burn n whatnot, never had any issues part from nute burn and light burn
> 
> and lemon tard, dont matter who is who and what is what, dont concern you mate, not bin funny but it just dunt.
> 
> so gunna leav me bitches another few weeks a week more on ripen and a week n flush and 3 days of water,,, not really got much choice, thinking about adiing sum mollassis to the schedule on the days ripens not been added, what do u think?


thats what i did with my blue dream & bbc m8, 1 day water and mollases and nxt day ripen for last 2 weeks


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

do u run yours in pebbles and pump on 24h?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 29, 2013)

Halo ha, any 1 know if there's a vapourizour out there that's like the liquid givy up smokey jobies, that I can vape weed in it also ?, I want to give up smoking, so want 1 of those ecig type pipes, but wanna vape me weed too. Ta much.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

but yer hydro he got 1 setup in a 2.4 and yes plenty of room and space between pots I was impressed with it tbh......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 29, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> One of the people in here was offering one of thos wilma kits the other week if anyone wanted to buy it off em, cant remember who tho


that was me mate i had the 8 plant GHE panda aeroponic kit but i sold it last week for £50


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> suppose 4 to 5 id be happy.....yer I was thinking about getting it into the house...would have to be at night.....or I could get 2 of the 4 pot system just means running 2 pumps.....


why tho imc? is the wilma system not just to make things easier i.e watering for ya, can see how it works for people who are away from there grow often but like hydro said and thats someone whos used them for years given the choice he would hand water, and all the space problems???

if your looking at hydro and to up your yields i think DWC is the best for it, but i never used it nor the wilma system just going of what ive read over the years.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer it is to make things easyer for me tbh lol.....I don't mind wen they in veg.....but pulling them in and out every day or otherday esp wen they big then they smell gets all over u and stinks the gaff out......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> do u run yours in pebbles and pump on 24h?


If u are goin for it I'd get two big 4 pot systems, easier moved about, u could move them apart more for more room too. And it works out cheaper to buy.

i run the pumps for 15 mins every two hours but usually give them 6 hours without when lights are out...why? Cos it works


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer I was thinking the 4 would be betta.....cheers for the info......ill get 1 then for the new grow jan for the exo...


Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u are goin for it I'd get two big 4 pot systems, easier moved about, u could move them apart more for more room too. And it works out cheaper to buy.
> 
> i run the pumps for 15 mins every two hours but usually give them 6 hours without when lights are out...why? Cos it works


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer it is to make things easyer for me tbh lol.....I don't mind wen they in veg.....but pulling them in and out every day or otherday esp wen they big then they smell gets all over u and stinks the gaff out......


makes sense mate.

a friend kinda done the same thing on the cheap ages ago at a location he didnt want to be going everyday, he just brought a large storage container then run a pump with drippers to all his potted plants, seemed to work pretty well for him.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

in coco or pebbles?


Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u are goin for it I'd get two big 4 pot systems, easier moved about, u could move them apart more for more room too. And it works out cheaper to buy.
> 
> i run the pumps for 15 mins every two hours but usually give them 6 hours without when lights are out...why? Cos it works


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> why tho imc? is the wilma system not just to make things easier i.e watering for ya, can see how it works for people who are away from there grow often but like hydro said and thats someone whos used them for years given the choice he would hand water, and all the space problems???
> 
> if your looking at hydro and to up your yields i think DWC is the best for it, but i never used it nor the wilma system just going of what ive read over the years.


Dont get me wrong they are good systems IMO, so fucking easy and never had any real problems using them. DWC they grow like fuck, that psycho I have has big massive fat fingered leaves and gettin bushy as fuck, looks a bit different too the psycho in the wilma


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yes mate I suppose they quite easy to make tbh.....lazy mans grow eh.....lol


rambo22 said:


> makes sense mate.
> 
> a friend kinda done the same thing on the cheap ages ago at a location he didnt want to be going everyday, he just brought a large storage container then run a pump with drippers to all his potted plants, seemed to work pretty well for him.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Dont get me wrong they are good systems IMO, so fucking easy and never had any real problems using them. DWC they grow like fuck, that psycho I have has big massive fat fingered leaves and gettin bushy as fuck, looks a bit different too the psycho in the wilma


like i say hydro just going off what i read mate, i never used one. 

you can use any medium in them can you not?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I was thinking the 4 would be betta.....cheers for the info......ill get 1 then for the new grow jan for the exo...


Aye even get 1 four pot to give them a go, make sure and get the BIG 4 pot, it's bigger with 18 litre pots.....I use pebbles


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

wld be nice to see what the exo could pull in the 25l tho.....or psy.....cld do 4 of each.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer ill be going for the 2 4 pots 25l


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye even get 1 four pot to give them a go, make sure and get the BIG 4 pot, it's bigger with 18 litre pots.....I use pebbles


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> like i say hydro just going off what i read mate, i never used one.
> 
> you can use any medium in them can you not?


I dunno m8, first syst I bought was a tent kit, came with pebbles so never changed....always thot that with coco or soil some medium would run off into the tank and end up fucking with the pump or drippers


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

bloke in shop sez u can use any medium yes....


rambo22 said:


> like i say hydro just going off what i read mate, i never used one.
> 
> you can use any medium in them can you not?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ill be going for the 2 4 pots 25l


Check up and see if they make the 4 pot with 25 litre pots, I've been havin a look and the biggest I found for the 4 pot is 18 litre pots, but tbh I think ther big enough for any plant


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

im shure the one in the shop he had a 4 with 21l pots.....well he had 2 of them side by side.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Check up and see if they make the 4 pot with 25 litre pots, I've been havin a look and the biggest I found for the 4 pot is 18 litre pots, but tbh I think ther big enough for any plant


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

but yer even at 21l that's more than enuff.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

i brought a flood n drain system yrs n yrs ago nearly ten years now this one http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems/4-pod.htm, didnt have a fucking clue about growing or knew about any forums n shit, brought these expensive seeds too 80quid for ten lolol didnt have a clue how to even germ a seed back then or think to just fucking research it on the net.

safe to say the seeds didnt germ lol and the kit then soon got sold for a loss lol thats been my only experience with hydro lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i brought a flood n drain system yrs n yrs ago nearly ten years now this one http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems/4-pod.htm, didnt have a fucking clue about growing or knew about any forums n shit, brought these expensive seeds too 80quid for ten lolol didnt have a clue how to even germ a seed back then or think to just fucking research it on the net.
> 
> safe to say the seeds didnt germ lol and the kit then soon got sold for a loss lol thats been my only experience with hydro lol


Lol, we all start somewhere don't we. My first grow was bagseed in a cuboard with 4 x 2 foot fluorescent tubes, by the time the hit flower I had them in a 1.2m plywood box with a 600w in the parents garage lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but yer even at 21l that's more than enuff.....


Dont think they come in 21 liter pots m8....they come in 11 litre was the first one they had out, then they went bigger to 18 litre (that's what mine is not 15 as I said) and now the xxl 25 litre pots. Look them up m8


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, we all start somewhere don't we. My first grow was bagseed in a cuboard with 4 x 2 foot fluorescent tubes, by the time the hit flower I had them in a 1.2m plywood box with a 600w in the parents garage lol


lmao yeah spose your right mate we all started somewhere i just wish id started a long time before i did and especially took full advantage when they downed it to class C for a few years, wasnt really till i got with a bird whos brother grew and showed me how to that i learnt then not long after i found riu, i was actually looking to prove him wrong he always said amongst many a myth n bullshit he also said lol that you couldnt clone of a fem seed??? thats how i found the site looking for a answer on google lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lmao yeah spose your right mate we all started somewhere i just wish id started a long time before i did and especially took full advantage when the downed it to class C for a few years, wasnt really till i got with a bird whos brother grew and showed me how to that i learnt then not long after i found riu, i was actually looking to prove him wrong he always said amongst many a myth n bullshit he also said lol that you couldnt clone of a fem seed??? thats how i found the site looking for a answer on google lol


Google made me start lol, once I found indoor growing then I started straight away, as I learned more I adapted the grow to suit, just learned along the way, found riu pretty quick too. Was me that started m8s and stuff at it too


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Google made me start lol, once I found indoor growing then I started straight away, as I learned more I adapted the grow to suit, just learned along the way, found riu pretty quick too. Was me that started m8s and stuff at it too


you sounded pissed off earlier lol i take it you got home to some munch and a joint whatcha smoking at the min then mate? anything nice to munch? i had a couple of joints today aint been smoking much at all recently refuse to buy the shit local, the road is gone and so is any of my own supplies but managed to make a healthy fairy delivery from pukka last me a few day, fucking lovely bit of very well grown weed although i do hate how he always grows clones i have sent him much better than me lolol

was that blueberry but much nicer than i grew it lol and some pyscho and also some bubble, is weird how stoned you can get of a small amount when your tolerance is down not that you would no ya puff junkie lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 29, 2013)

Jus shredded 4 exos


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Jus shredded 4 exos


why spoons???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you sounded pissed off earlier lol i take it you got home to some munch and a joint whatcha smoking at the min then mate? anything nice to munch? i had a couple of joints today aint been smoking much at all recently refuse to buy the shit local, the road is gone and so is any of my own supplies but managed to make a healthy fairy delivery from pukka last me a few day, fucking lovely bit of very well grown weed although i do hate how he always grows clones i have sent him much better than me lolol
> 
> was that blueberry but much nicer than i grew it lol and some pyscho and also some bubble, is weird how stoned you can get of a small amount when your tolerance is down not that you would no ya puff junkie lol


I was travelling in the van stuck in traffic so a bit pissed off aye lol, still mean everything I wrote tho. Got mesel an ounce of pollen a while ago, 90 quid and some of the nicest pollen that's been here in a while, was actually surprised lol, also had a bit of turbs that I just finished and only a little bit of the pollen left now too ffs

was just thinkin about pukka the other day, he ain't been about but good to know he's still about. Puff junkie lol, I'm fuckin am m8 can't mine the last time I went a day or two without, I'll be needing something soon too and by fuck I hate spendin money on it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

@rambo...had a bit of c the other weekend, me and my m8 blasted an 8th and it was some of the wankest stuff ever. Went home at 7am and usually I can sleep on anything but by 8.30 after looking at the ceiling I got up and that was me for the day, could also hardly breath my nose was that clogged up...full of speed or something I reckon, u get what u pay for I guess


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer its new system if im going to shop ill c if can take a pic.....and ask again to be shure......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Dont think they come in 21 liter pots m8....they come in 11 litre was the first one they had out, then they went bigger to 18 litre (that's what mine is not 15 as I said) and now the xxl 25 litre pots. Look them up m8


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/preview/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x48709bc546c56e11:0x81470a20398657ce!2m5!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i100!3m1!7e1!4shttps://plus.google.com/101582694052096200766/photos?hl=en&socfid=web:lu:kp:placepageimage&socpid=1!5sfastgrow+wolverhampton+-+Google+Search&sa=X&ei=vS9wUuODDsKshQehlYGgAQ&ved=0CIsBEKIqMAs have a look at pics


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @rambo...had a bit of c the other weekend, me and my m8 blasted an 8th and it was some of the wankest stuff ever. Went home at 7am and usually I can sleep on anything but by 8.30 after looking at the ceiling I got up and that was me for the day, could also hardly breath my nose was that clogged up...full of speed or something I reckon, u get what u pay for I guess


 buying cheap shit coz ya skint after buying that ther drill


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

pic 6 and last 1


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 29, 2013)

be espensive runing a shop, just the electric bill alone for runing all them lights for demo, must cost a mint.
never been to a grow shop in my lie, only in spirit.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

pic 6 is the tent im getting that's the 4 pot Wilma be ok with 2 in there.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

cost my mate to run that unit with rent lekky n shit 1500 a mnth


Turbanator said:


> be espensive runing a shop, just the electric bill alone for runing all them lights for demo, must cost a mint.
> never been to a grow shop in my lie, only in spirit.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> buying cheap shit coz ya skint after buying that ther drill


i didn't buy it, u know me m8 lol, my m8 did so I dunno what he payed for it. Fuck up about the drill, I needed a decent one for work cos I use it all day, cost 330 for 2 drills, an impact driver and a drill driver, that's pretty cheap, last one cost me 450 for 1 drill ffs. I wouldn't buy cheap coke, if I didn't have money for good gear I'd have no gear


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/preview/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x48709bc546c56e11:0x81470a20398657ce!2m5!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i100!3m1!7e1!4shttps://plus.google.com/101582694052096200766/photos?hl=en&socfid=web:lu:kp:placepageimage&socpid=1!5sfastgrow+wolverhampton+-+Google+Search&sa=X&ei=vS9wUuODDsKshQehlYGgAQ&ved=0CIsBEKIqMAs have a look at pics


Brings up a loada shit on my phone, can't see nothing lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

ah its me local with that tent and Wilma in it....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @rambo...had a bit of c the other weekend, me and my m8 blasted an 8th and it was some of the wankest stuff ever. Went home at 7am and usually I can sleep on anything but by 8.30 after looking at the ceiling I got up and that was me for the day, could also hardly breath my nose was that clogged up...full of speed or something I reckon, u get what u pay for I guess


ive had it mate its fucking nasty but like ya say you get what u pay for, my only mate in the area deals with the stuff have seen his gear change from low grade to the real mcoy over the years cause people are knowledgeable nowdays and want the good shit, you want anything worth sniffing in the south it a oner a G.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

ill try n take pic lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ive had it mate its fucking nasty but like ya say you get what u pay for, my only mate in the area deals with the stuff have seen his gear change from low grade to the real mcoy over the years cause people are knowledgeable nowdays and want the good shit, you want anything worth sniffing in the south it a oner a G.


I mine bein at parties and good stuff just bein threw on the table for everyone, wouldn't see that nowadays lol, sorta stuff now you'd have to sneak to the toilet for a cheeky line lol. I've an order in for something to if ye get me, just a few small ones and a sheet of paper lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

..........l...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ..........l...View attachment 2875565View attachment 2875566


ur absolutly right m8, there definitely bigger and more space then the 18 litre pots, I'd say there the 25s, look good...I'd nearly swap my two 9 pots for them, must be about 1m x 90cm then?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

im shure he sed they was 21l lol im going there 2moz ill ask.....the plan was to get that tent and put 2 of those 4 in it......tents 2.4 I think it would work quite nice....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> ur absolutly right m8, there definitely bigger and more space then the 18 litre pots, I'd say there the 25s, look good...I'd nearly swap my two 9 pots for them, must be about 1m x 90cm then?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im shure he sed they was 21l lol im going there 2moz ill ask.....the plan was to get that tent and put 2 of those 4 in it......tents 2.4 I think it would work quite nice....


Im just sayin 25litre cos I looked up the 8 pot xxl wilma and ther 25 so I thot that would be the 4 pot xxl with 25 litre too. Looks the same just half the size, ask him anyway and see, not that it really matters but aye I'd go for two of them rather than the 8 pot


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

well yer makes sence really as u sed getting it in the house lol.........well theres me next setup sorted then....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im just sayin 25litre cos I looked up the 8 pot xxl wilma and ther 25 so I thot that would be the 4 pot xxl with 25 litre too. Looks the same just half the size, ask him anyway and see, not that it really matters but aye I'd go for two of them rather than the 8 pot


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

imc you could try 3-4 plants in 5 gallon pure coco pots in that tent vegged for 5-6 weeks, in a scrog happy days, in fact why not just try a scrog if you want more yeild.....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

the more yield wld be nice.....I could scrog them in the wilma if wanted too.... I just like the idea of that setup...


Lemon king said:


> imc you could try 3-4 plants in 5 gallon pure coco pots in that tent vegged for 5-6 weeks, in a scrog happy days, in fact why not just try a scrog if you want more yeild.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

the Acapulco gold is a lovley looking plant imo......View attachment 2875603


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

wonder what the hash would be like off it....mmmmmmm


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wonder what the hash would be like off it....mmmmmmm


the ac gold, kinda taste like a cross of the exo cheesyness and the fruityness of liver with a sativa high, hash would be very nice too it has some of the biggest trichs i ever seen looks like its been rained on lol

just long flower times and yield wasnt great is the only downers.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

tbh mate the buds on the girls look huge for 4 weeks on the ag....fatter than the bc....the smell is unreal....makes ya taistbuds water lol.....but yer they done wen they done....try and do it justice.....ill be doing the hash for fairys off ac and bc as I did last time......and few g,s.....sorry to those who didn't get ,missis was a lazy fbuka cldnt be arsed to fairy ,do it meself this time round......wimmin ay.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> tbh mate the buds on the girls look huge for 4 weeks on the ag....fatter than the bc....the smell is unreal....makes ya taistbuds water lol.....but yer they done wen they done....try and do it justice.....ill be doing the hash for fairys off ac and bc as I did last time......and few g,s.....sorry to those who didn't get ,missis was a lazy fbuka cldnt be arsed to fairy ,do it meself this time round......wimmin ay.......



you still been smoking then imc? dont you get the munchies mate? kinda counter productive to all that work at the gym lol

fairy was good to me geezer, i got no complaints at all, apart from i just run out of mixer but spose that aint your fault lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone need a fight? I need to punch the shit out of something before I end up resorting to arson or some such.

Where the fuck is my dealer when I need him  I'm an emotional wreck. First holiday in 7 years is about to be fucked up by a fat cunt nugget piece of shit bastard arsehole.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

im shure yll enjoy these ones betta.....na aint had a smoke for bout 4 weeks now..ill have a bit at chop that's it......im always hungry cos of steds its a pain in the ass....6 meals a day...picking inbetween....just had me a slab of mint aero lolol.....what ever I eat I burn off so all good ...


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

id love to get me hands on some squidgy black...cant get non no were


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone need a fight? I need to punch the shit out of something before I end up resorting to arson or some such.
> 
> 
> Where the fuck is my dealer when I need him  I'm an emotional wreck. First holiday in 7 years is about to be fucked up by a fat cunt nugget piece of shit bastard arsehole.


not been payed again mate? fucking wankers.



imcjayt said:


> id love to get me hands on some squidgy black...cant get non no were


theres so much fake squidgy about nowdays its not that easy to get the proper, the fake shit is just like squidgy soapbar full of contaminates nasty stuff, did get some real mcoy from the road over the last couple of years tho, is a nice mild hash i quite enjoy myself.

gotta say that the culero or butthash has been some of the nicest hash i had for a while, dunno if its just a myth tho theres tonnes coming from that region each wk why make people swallow a key or so when u could just send it with the rest??? lovely hash tho however it got here....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

mate of mine was telling me earlier he goes all the way to the dam for scissor hash lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate of mine was telling me earlier he goes all the way to the dam for scissor hash lol


scissor hash is rather nice tho lol

i knew someone i wouldnt say they where a mate tho, that drove to the dam a few times to buy seeds rather than have them sent lmao thats some serious paranoia going on lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

lmao u talking bout parra.....been in me local few times well me car been parked up a bit from it...got to of happened a few times now had few lads come in and say theres a coppa car parked up the road u can tell.....and me and mate who owns shop just laffed to our selfs......


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> not been payed again mate? fucking wankers.


Kind of. He (owner) also stated he absolutely refuses to embrace me an refuses to have me as an employee. Told him that my managers and bosses sat down and we specifically agreed i would be employed, not self employed. Told me tough shit, prove it. Fucking bled for that palce on min wage for them to make me feel like the most insignificant worthless person there. If it wasn't for me there would not be any fucking customers, i was the one who had to take over as head chef because noone wanted to work for the fuckers. 

Yay, cigarette, Fucks sake. 

Apparently the blender we have is worth over £800. Bye bye. Maybe i'll also have a quick stab around at the electronics in the gas box and dishwasher and fridge compressors. Fucking CUNTS! I cannot express how upset and angry i am right now. Think i might accidentlly lean against the fire alarm box on saturday night. 

How much is grey goose worth? Probably easier to sell than the £700 bottles of wine in the cellar.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

fuking take the lot mate......ill have a bottle......fukem......


tip top toker said:


> Kind of. He (owner) also stated he absolutely refuses to embrace me an refuses to have me as an employee. Told him that my managers and bosses sat down and we specifically agreed i would be employed, not self employed. Told me tough shit, prove it. Fucking bled for that palce on min wage for them to make me feel like the most insignificant worthless person there. If it wasn't for me there would not be any fucking customers, i was the one who had to take over as head chef because noone wanted to work for the fuckers.
> 
> Yay, cigarette, Fucks sake.
> 
> ...


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao u talking bout parra.....been in me local few times well me car been parked up a bit from it...got to of happened a few times now had few lads come in and say theres a coppa car parked up the road u can tell.....and me and mate who owns shop just laffed to our selfs......


weed helps many that i dont deny and is harmless to many also, but theres still a large % that it just fucks with there mind and makes em super paranoid, i tried telling the person who drove to the dam that how do you think these online growshops got so big??? certainly not by giving there mailing lists to the fucking feds lol same as the growshops but then in the next breath in small areas, rural areas i dunno? ive heard and read of a few people saying the same thing about growshops, prob just paranoia tho tbh lol

im off geezer fucking pissed n run out of mixer lol only option is sleep lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 29, 2013)

yer we have seen a few ppl come in and try and hide there faces ect...funny as fbuk lmao.......ok lad....laterz.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Kind of. He (owner) also stated he absolutely refuses to embrace me an refuses to have me as an employee. Told him that my managers and bosses sat down and we specifically agreed i would be employed, not self employed. Told me tough shit, prove it. Fucking bled for that palce on min wage for them to make me feel like the most insignificant worthless person there. If it wasn't for me there would not be any fucking customers, i was the one who had to take over as head chef because noone wanted to work for the fuckers.
> 
> Yay, cigarette, Fucks sake.
> 
> ...


ttt you fucking take them for everything that your owed mate and dont feel shit about yaself its them cunts.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer we have seen a few ppl come in and try and hide there faces ect...funny as fbuk lmao.......ok lad....laterz.......


well i still got a drink to finish lol just thought what a rude bastard i am sometimes n just flake off mid convo lol thought id say gnight for once lol

i seen em too in the growshops looking dodgy as fuck lmao seen some face's down there too that never in a million would you think grows lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 29, 2013)

*loooooooooool

rambo how ya doing man u sound down bruv!!!*


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2013)

@TTT make sure you take anything you can find to sell again but just dont keep the stuff at your house in case the old bill come aknocking, also when you leave pull the fire suppression system handle in the kitchen n break the glass tube, fucks everything up majorly n costs thousands to get a team of industrial cleaners in to clean up after that,sticks to everything like concrete, former employee did it at a pub I managed once n cost the company nearly £10k in cleaning expenses an lost custom while the kitchen was closed lol

This is what your looking for mate....


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Went out to meet a mate didnt plan on drinking, wake up and 200quid down lol fucking hell. Ended up at some posh bar getting wasted with school teachers talking about the ira. What a night lol.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Went out to meet a mate didnt plan on drinking, wake up and 200quid down lol fucking hell. Ended up at some posh bar getting wasted with school teachers talking about the ira. What a night lol.


well you know how to charm the ladies lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> why spoons???


Im expecting a knock off the cunts in blue (non growing related matter) and I couldn't get any one to hang on to em for me. Would of sent em all out to you lot but they were all potted up so couldn't post em really.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

Can always post shit..rootball in a carrier bag!! I thought yah pal was taking your exess??

And man growing should be priority one. Fuk all the drama shit just grow and earn
So wat was ya final yeild then? I guess u dried and sold alrweady..

And will u run the pineapple again??


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> @TTT make sure you take anything you can find to sell again but just dont keep the stuff at your house in case the old bill come aknocking, also when you leave pull the fire suppression system handle in the kitchen n break the glass tube, fucks everything up majorly n costs thousands to get a team of industrial cleaners in to clean up after that,sticks to everything like concrete, former employee did it at a pub I managed once n cost the company nearly £10k in cleaning expenses an lost custom while the kitchen was closed lol
> 
> This is what your looking for mate....


Fire suppresssion system? Thankyou for making me smile  We don't even have a fire extinguisher in the kitchen


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> We don't even have a fire extinguisher in the kitchen


Ooops!.........

And you honestly expected to get paid promptly? lol

Please tell me they've at least got a blanket?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Im expecting a knock off the cunts in blue (non growing related matter) and I couldn't get any one to hang on to em for me. Would of sent em all out to you lot but they were all potted up so couldn't post em really.



Let me know when you're back on track mate, I'll sort those pups.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

Bak to this id yman??? Lol

Fuk em tt get what ur owed.cash converter it lmao

The livers I have dried smells lovely..I think its gunner be heavy tho.. great!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooops!.........
> 
> And you honestly expected to get paid promptly? lol
> 
> Please tell me they've at least got a blanket?


Haha, fire blanket, what's that? When we get pan fires we just put it in the sink and tell noone to touch the taps  So naturally last week the new kid ignored this and turned the spray on and nearly took his head off. 

My issue wasn't so much about being paid promptly, it was always a week late but consistently a week late, then all of a sudden the owner turned around and demanded invoices saying i wouldn't get a penny until i gave them to him stating that despite any conversations with my bosses, i was not an employee, which i contested because i refuse to be self employed, so now he refuses to pay me until we have sat down with the managers and had a meeting. Issue being the managers are always in london because they have other jobs. 

It is indeed stupid of me to be there, but it was the only possible manner of getting me and the gf to amsterdam and having time for my A level.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, fire blanket, what's that? When we get pan fires we just put it in the sink and tell noone to touch the taps  So naturally last week the new kid ignored this and turned the spray on and nearly took his head off.
> 
> My issue wasn't so much about being paid promptly, it was always a week late but consistently a week late, then all of a sudden the owner turned around and demanded invoices saying i wouldn't get a penny until i gave them to him stating that despite any conversations with my bosses, i was not an employee, which i contested because i refuse to be self employed, so now he refuses to pay me until we have sat down with the managers and had a meeting. Issue being the managers are always in london because they have other jobs.
> 
> It is indeed stupid of me to be there, but it was the only possible manner of getting me and the gf to amsterdam and having time for my A level.


offer him oral sex....see if he pays up.......options lad.....options......


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> offer him oral sex....see if he pays up.......options lad.....options......


You'd be suffocated if not crushed before you got close  He's one of those chaps who's belly flops over his knees when he's sat down. fucking revolting. He should be put down for the good of society.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> stating that despite any conversations with my bosses, i was not an employee, which i contested because i refuse to be self employed, so now he refuses to pay me until we have sat down with the managers and had a meeting.


Have you spoken to your Dad about this?

The guy doesn't have a leg to stand on, I'd get Dad to write him a "letter".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

If anybody has/gets any spider mite problems my local shop still has some of the now banned Vitalink stuff going under the counter.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2013)

Afternoon all, much going on? Out of interest has anyone anything they can tuck under the Fairy's wing by any chance? If so PM me


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 30, 2013)

i need some SLH seeds,.....yorkstar can you tell me if you found any lemon phenos in the slh x sc and what the smelly cherry added (bet ya cant lol)

also has any one tried that stoner haven site my virus thing keeps blocking it...........

i got a coffee a joint n time to proper do fuck all............

[video=youtube;Tj75Arhq5ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj75Arhq5ho[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If anybody has/gets any spider mite problems my local shop still has some of the now banned Vitalink stuff going under the counter.


Well his helper said it was by vitalink, it comes in a metal bottle like H&G stuff but he's taken the labels off now it's banned.......



Withdrawal of *imidacloprid* and *thiamethoxam* 
Two neonicotinoid pesticides available to the amateur gardener (imidacloprid and thiamethoxam) are 
being withdrawn. Following concern over there effects on bees the European Commission has restricted 
there use for two years. The withdrawal (in effect a ban) comes into force on 30 September 2013, but 
there is to be a period of grace to use up these materials by 30 November 2013. After this time it will be 
illegal to use them, any remaining products should be taken to a manned local authority household 
waste site where they should be handed over to the staff. For information on waste disposal sites see 
www.pesticidedisposal.org. It remains legal to use other neonicotinoid-based products that are not 
affected by the withdrawal. Further research will be carried out to assess the withdrawn neonicotinoids 
effects on bees and it is possible that in two years time they will return to the market.


There's nay bee's in ganja grow rooms I'll tell thee!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

prob not too good around pregnant women either but not too many of them growin either


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Like those dizzy fuckers in Belgium really think that all the stocks of concerned products are just going to get binned on an industrial scale with no compensation whatsoever until "further tests".

They could have just restricted it to indoor use only but that comes under thinking.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i need some SLH seeds,.....yorkstar can you tell me if you found any lemon phenos in the slh x sc and what the smelly cherry added (bet ya cant lol)
> 
> also has any one tried that stoner haven site my virus thing keeps blocking it...........


No but then I only did 3.
I've only smoked Laz Fingerez lemon once and it was just a bit so I only really noticed a lemon musk to it's twang, I've had some Greenhouse SLH in a deal in the past and it was the stuff of dreams, cliche as fuck but it was perfect.
Got told it was a 12 weeker (from beans he got from family in the Dam) and that they guy wouldn't run it again but he'll get me a cut for the standard price of £6, it never materialised.
I've a couple of those Smelly Fingerez beans left and will revisit it again at some point, given big space to pop numbers of F2's you'd find something really special I'm certain but you won't be finding the droids you're looking for.




Stoner Haven works fine.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2013)

alright lads hows things? i havent been on for a while but heres a few pics of my BB grow. some seem to be ready while the big one that i think is the dog needs a few more weeks. i think the top 2 are qrazy quake, the 3rd and 4th ones might be different phenos of the dog and the bottom one is smelly cherry. i had some livers to veg ready for the next run but i was too lazy and had a shit load to do and i left them on the window sill for too long. they went into flower then so im trying to re-veg them lol. one of the pipes in my wilma came out of the pot a few days ago and i had water every where in my bed room, the mrs wasnt happy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> View attachment 2876554



Looks like there'll be a stack or two on that one mate, beasty.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Can always post shit..rootball in a carrier bag!! I thought yah pal was taking your exess??
> 
> And man growing should be priority one. Fuk all the drama shit just grow and earn
> So wat was ya final yeild then? I guess u dried and sold alrweady..
> ...


Suppose... Didn't think of that one. Yeah he let me down and said he was at maximum capacity lol
yeah mate I would run it again, it's nice stuff when cured, got a nice funky sweet smell to it. Doesn't smell to much in the bag but when ya grind it up it puts out a proper stink!
yeah iv got a nice bud of each left for Percy. It all went soon as it was ready. I got jus under 14.5 oz plus 17g of the little exo so not to bad.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Let me know when you're back on track mate, I'll sort those pups.


Yeah nice 1 yorki, I'll give ya a shout wen I'm bk up nd running. Prob gonna be February


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Looks like there'll be a stack or two on that one mate, beasty.


cheers mate. i hope so  not bad for a 12/12 from seed. it seams to be filling out a lot slower than the others. im not sure if its because of its size or just the pheno


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

@sae check ur inbox m8


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Suppose... Didn't think of that one. Yeah he let me down and said he was at maximum capacity lol
> yeah mate I would run it again, it's nice stuff when cured, got a nice funky sweet smell to it. Doesn't smell to much in the bag but when ya grind it up it puts out a proper stink!
> yeah iv got a nice bud of each left for Percy. It all went soon as it was ready. I got jus under 14.5 oz plus 17g of the little exo so not to bad.


i cut a bud of teh livers 4 days ago and stuck it in the airing cupboard put in a jar tyhis morning or last night, yeh last night, anwyays opened jar today and FUK, that stuff stinks, gunna have a smoke later see what shes like, any cop, ther on pure water nd getting pulled,

got a house move in the wind but i nee 12 oz to cover the 1.8k im gunna need


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> @sae check ur inbox m8


Already done n replied lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2013)

So has anyone got a Fairy waiting to fly out of interest?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Anybody want a laugh? 

Taken from another site, the topic is Magnesium and Calcium deficiency's on a lads plants caused by a lockout @ PH 6.0 in soil.

Mighty pearls of wisdom......

*"think about it like this.what does the hospital clean large bloody wounds with?
saline.
saline is water,
water is life.
would you add salt or acid to a wound?
no! you add water.
same if you suspect low ph, water first wih un ph'd water to raise medium ph."
*


Sometimes the ignorance really does astound me, surprisingly.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2013)

@turbs, your Fairy arrived today thank you very much


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

Wikid.hope it fits if not make a cut and fit the ggaffa up...wat I did anyways.


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2013)

i just ordered some of those blue pit seeds off BB. ive been wanting to try them for a while now and these livers will take a while to re-veg, ive got a mate who wants to swop 2 of these livers for 2 exo so i should have a nice selection after xmas


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

wtf happened to torrents turbs lol if u on sky u cant get on now court order to bann it lmao....wankers


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wtf happened to torrents turbs lol if u on sky u cant get on now court order to bann it lmao....wankers


http://come.in/ that will give you access to the piratebay n other torrent sites when using sky.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

and that was a 25l Wilma in pic hydro not a 21...been in today gonna get the 2 4 25l systems.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

cheers Rambo....


rambo22 said:


> http://come.in/ that will give you access to the piratebay n other torrent sites when using sky.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i just ordered some of those blue pit seeds off BB. ive been wanting to try them for a while now and these livers will take a while to re-veg, ive got a mate who wants to swop 2 of these livers for 2 exo so i should have a nice selection after xmas


good strains mr t the blue pit is a cool to grow and the livers both lovely smokes, nice yield too


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers Rambo....


no worries mate, i think it was turbs anyway who gave me that link ages ago when they first banned it, it works everytime ive used it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

Now that Sr has gone are there any other alternatives out there that are the real McCoy?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Now that Sr has gone are there any other alternatives out there that are the real McCoy?


Talk to Rambo.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeg extra torrent banned now too

How long ur livrrs take mrt mines at week 10 and still lots of white hairs and a few weeks left


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wtf happened to torrents turbs lol if u on sky u cant get on now court order to bann it lmao....wankers


i know mate. i went for a look earlier and it came up. fucking gutting, ill have to start paying for my films soon lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Yeg extra torrent banned now too
> 
> How long ur livrrs take mrt mines at week 10 and still lots of white hairs and a few weeks left


i was going to give them 9-10 weeks mate. their still baby's a min but i left them on the window sill and they started to flower lol


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> i know mate. i went for a look earlier and it came up. fucking gutting, ill have to start paying for my films soon lol



na will ya fuk, its only a ip block at ips level,any proxy will get u past it, if u use firefox browser then get anonyx addona dn set it just to work on banned pages, if u use hotspot or alike it will slow down your downloads as it installs a proxy driver,

complicated shit 
in essence u just need a proxy that run on your browser or it slows yer downloads down.,.

i can always pride links or use google!

im on week 10 day 1 and ther covered in whiteysm still 2 weeks at least, so be forewarned..lovely fruity smel tho outa this jar, and i showed my maoning bitch pal and hes like not very smelly issit, im like wtf,, lolo,, ok go buy sum sprayed shit,tata


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Need fuck all........

http://bayproxy.me/


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

http://tpb.unblocked.co/


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

any of u lot use IPtorrents?? its invite only but i got about 3 invites left if any of u need one, its a pretty decent site but u need to watch your ul/dl ratio as they ban u if u dont share back as much as u download


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

So xtratorrents is down too fuck me they got some shit off my lappy Pmsl


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> any of u lot use IPtorrents?? its invite only but i got about 3 invites left if any of u need one, its a pretty decent site but u need to watch your ul/dl ratio as they ban u if u dont share back as much as u download



ipt
Ratio: *8.04* Uploaded: *30.5 TB* Downloaded: *3.8 TB* Active Torrents:




3




0 Bonus Points: *5797.9* 



tpb
http://pirateproxy.se/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAOzpW0_XvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This looks good real good for those who got a sweet tooth


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAOzpW0_XvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This looks good real good for those who got a sweet tooth


It looks amateurish and it'll taste fucking disgusting mate.

These days there's really no excuse for not making medibles with a pure extract or even bubble rather than crude vegetable matter.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Now that Sr has gone are there any other alternatives out there that are the real McCoy?


you got two sites playing it out for the SR crown.

bmr http://5onwnspjvuk7cwvk.onion/index.html and sheep http://sheep5u64fi457aw.onion/manager/login

both where around before the SR was taken down and your find alot of SR vendors on both sites, spanishfly is on sheep as cobhara or sumfin like that, aint hard to spot him with the shipping from spain and the double 00 and paki black.

i would say they both fine to use as a buyer get ya transaction done quick and you should be fine but the bmr shut down for a day last week and the owner was gonna pull the plug until he decided the ''security risk'' wasnt as bad as first thought, and there has been rumours that the details of the owner of sheep have been posted on various forums so who the fuck knows how long they both gonna last, especially now the fbi has a hardon for online dealing.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> These days there's really no excuse for not making medibles with a pure extract or even bubble rather than crude vegetable matter.


 yup ther is,, cant be arsed AND the trim has to be frozen and shit to do anythign with it, now if ther was a direct of the plant method all good, but as for storing it,, canna do it man!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It looks amateurish and it'll taste fucking disgusting mate.
> 
> These days there's really no excuse for not making medibles with a pure extract or even bubble rather than crude vegetable matter.


it took me years yman of making real strong but disgusting tasting butter, till i read about using hash or extract last batch i made was with 40g of good pollen a shitload of ghee and also added 250g of coconut oil, was the best butter ive made in 5yr couldnt taste no nasty weed flavour at all.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yup ther is,, cant be arsed AND the trim has to be frozen and shit to do anythign with it, now if ther was a direct of the plant method all good, but as for storing it,, canna do it man!


trim dont have to be frozen it just better if its dried and frozen then the trichs fall off easier, you could make butter or iso or anything really with that trim straight after the chop just aint as good as if it was dried and frozen.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

couple of lights off pics.....and exo and a few psy cuts....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yup ther is,, cant be arsed AND the trim has to be frozen and shit to do anythign with it, now if ther was a direct of the plant method all good, but as for storing it,, canna do it man!


No it doesn't have to be frozen, frozen just up's the yield a touch.

BHO takes 10 mins to make and at room temp is a glassy solid, easier to store than ground up trim.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

gonna get me one of those washing machines this time round..fuk mashing it all up in them bags by hand again lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> it took me years yman of making real strong but disgusting tasting butter, till i read about using hash or extract last batch i made was with 40g of good pollen a shitload of ghee and also added 250g of coconut oil, was the best butter ive made in 5yr couldnt taste no nasty weed flavour at all.


Aye, bubble at bare minimum.

Turkish Delight made with BHO is the shit.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> couple of lights off pics.....and exo and a few psy cuts....View attachment 2876730View attachment 2876731View attachment 2876732View attachment 2876733View attachment 2876734View attachment 2876735


thats some lovely healthy clones in them pics mate, niiiiiiiice....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

cheers mate..yer don't do to bad with them now I found my way.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, bubble at bare minimum.
> 
> Turkish Delight made with BHO is the shit.


ive made butter yman that literally a few small slices of a cake and it has been so strong ive whiteyd but the nasty flavour i could never handle its gross, i wont be making butter anytime soon lol but if i ever did never again would i use plant matter either bud or trim.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cheers mate..yer don't do to bad with them now I found my way.....


i like to trim them big leafs a little more tho, i think u do it or i read and always did after cause it stops the clone from growin as much where you wont it to just root not grow, but also them big leafs can be heavy and make the clone flop to one side, but seem you doing just fine geezer they are some very healthy looking clones, real dark green like the strain should be.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it doesn't have to be frozen, frozen just up's the yield a touch.
> 
> BHO takes 10 mins to make and at room temp is a glassy solid, easier to store than ground up trim.


 hm dunno bowt that with having kids n shit... coffee filter n that sound easy. may buy 




imcjayt said:


> gonna get me one of those washing machines this time round..fuk mashing it all up in them bags by hand again lol


shawney is selling/swapping his with bubble bags and a work bag!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

yer dippending how big the leafs are wen I cut them I trim them off....well give them all a little trim , and yes had a few flop over before cos of leafs to big so do cut bit smaller now as I rem u saying to do that......but yer im happy.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm on with some gummy bears, jelly beans, turkish delight and maybe some fudge out of the Exo/Dog after xmas.

I get giddy thinking about it, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

I got all the bags ect.....just no machine wont need till end of dec tho lol.....don't think they 2 much new...


Turbanator said:


> hm dunno bowt that with having kids n shit... coffee filter n that sound easy. may buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> hm dunno bowt that with having kids n shit...


An oz of trim will get you a pea sized piece at most.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

Later's boys, need food.


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I got all the bags ect.....just no machine wont need till end of dec tho lol.....don't think they 2 much new...


 i know but whats a bit of smoke? better than paying cash money innit. also he ordered certain bags form teh states, as the ones u get in uk sets aint that good. plus he has the workbag for insid ethe machine.



The Yorkshireman said:


> An oz of trim will get you a pea sized piece at most.


fuk that shit.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

vice and pukka both got mail, sorry boys been in me own lil world this last few wks........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

suppose wen comes to it we could sort sommert out......its only for fairys anyways don't keep it meself....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

my iso hash from 1/2 oz of trim and a little lower airy buds


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

so all that from half ounce with 2 coffee papers and put in trim pour iso over em ,, can u pour out the iso in teh jug and refill with trim and pour over again/?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> so all that from half ounce with 2 coffee papers and put in trim pour iso over em ,, can u pour out the iso in teh jug and refill with trim and pour over again/?


no mate, u put all trim, bud etc into a air tight jar, pour in iso until it covers the trim shake for 30-45 second, then pour thru coffee filter into a glass baking dish and allow to evaporate in front of a fan in a well ventilated room.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

I clean my room after chop with that stuff...being in a seald room spraying that wernt good nearly blacked out lolol....I rem to keep filter in next time lmaooo


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

sitting smoking a nice iso joint right now, decided to re scrape the dish i used 2night and got another little bit for 2 joints out of it but did take me 45 mins of scraping to get that lol more than worth it though


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I clean my room after chop with that stuff...being in a seald room spraying that wernt good nearly blacked out lolol....I rem to keep filter in next time lmaooo


fuck that mate, i couldnt even make the hash lol i gave up the fumes where too much a friend had to take over or else i was gonna throw all then trim n popcorn... twice lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

fuking leathal aint it....missis just saw me coffing and falling out room collapsing on bed gasping for air.....was funny tho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck that mate, i couldnt even make the hash lol i gave up the fumes where too much a friend had to take over or else i was gonna throw all then trim n popcorn... twice lolol


just made some iso hash with 2 litres of fine trim clone onlies,.... 2 litres of iso is gonna tak some evapourating, I got it on the range cooker on low extractor on full, im gonna leave it undisturbed for now


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuking leathal aint it....missis just saw me coffing and falling out room collapsing on bed gasping for air.....was funny tho


i was the same imc i couldnt breath felt like i was gonna die lolol and no hash is worth that lolol

luckily enough me mate stepped in and done both runs of iso that ive ever made, was some gooduns tho 3+ g first time and over a Q the second and it is some really really strong smoke.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> just made some iso hash with 2 litres of fine trim clone onlies,.... 2 litres of iso is gonna tak some evapourating, I got it on the range cooker on low extractor on full, im gonna leave it undisturbed for now


2ltrs seems a lot zedd, i would just let it dry el naturel lol you gotta be carefull cause if you fuck the drying up it can retain the iso and is near impossible to get out or so i read???


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i was the same imc i couldnt breath felt like i was gonna die lolol and no hash is worth that lolol
> 
> luckily enough me mate stepped in and done both runs of iso that ive ever made, was some gooduns tho 3+ g first time and over a Q the second and it is some really really strong smoke.


it is that m8, 1st time i tries it was a cpl weeks ago when i 1st made it and i can honestly say its the strongest hash ive ever smoked......so far.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> 2ltrs seems a lot zedd, i would just let it dry el naturel lol you gotta be carefull cause if you fuck the drying up it can retain the iso and is near impossible to get out or so i read???


yeah it was a fuk load of trim ...and that really small bitty trim....just covered it, stirred it for about 20 secs and filtered it, the cooker is pretty fancy and can get stuff to 60 c so I let it sit at that for an hour then off... it will evap faster overnight....couldn't be fuked with all that ice this month so thought id join the iso club


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> it is that m8, 1st time i tries it was a cpl weeks ago when i 1st made it and i can honestly say its the strongest hash ive ever smoked......so far.


ive only ever made it with clone onlys and been gifted it from mrt from i think clone onlys and i agree its some seriously strong shit lol ive gave it too a few people and they have been mashed from half a joint, i still prefer good bubble tho or culero/butthash the iso is just too hard to work with is ballache all the stickyness....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah it was a fuk load of trim ...and that really small bitty trim....just covered it, stirred it for about 20 secs and filtered it, the cooker is pretty fancy and can get stuff to 60 c so I let it sit at that for an hour then off... it will evap faster overnight....couldn't be fuked with all that ice this month so thought id join the iso club


you not smoked iso then zedd???

i think your like it mate its fucking potent, and it still retains some of the flavour of what you made it with which i liked.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah it was a fuk load of trim ...and that really small bitty trim....just covered it, stirred it for about 20 secs and filtered it, the cooker is pretty fancy and can get stuff to 60 c so I let it sit at that for an hour then off... it will evap faster overnight....couldn't be fuked with all that ice this month so thought id join the iso club


u wont be disappointed mate


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you not smoked iso then zedd???
> 
> i think your like it mate its fucking potent, and it still retains some of the flavour of what you made it with which i liked.


I made bho but not iso but it is the simplest thing if you got ventilation, if not forget it. I cant even smell iso doing it.............10 days off the booze to mate


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

best iso this thread has seen is from DST i dont know exactly but he lets it dry a set amount then use's a hairdryer i think to dry the rest real thin, in the pics it just lovely looking lil chucks of iso, think he called it hippy crack lmao

zvice make a mean bit of iso too i might add....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ive only ever made it with clone onlys and been gifted it from mrt from i think clone onlys and i agree its some seriously strong shit lol ive gave it too a few people and they have been mashed from half a joint, i still prefer good bubble tho or culero/butthash the iso is just too hard to work with is ballache all the stickyness....


yeah m8 half a j and i feel like i smoked 3 weed joints so its mighty good in my opinion. and if u store it in the freezer and just bring it out to roll a joint or bong or whatever it is a lot easier to work with, but u gotta be quick as it softens up pretty quick with heat from ur hands, i break a little for a J off at a time and leave the rest in my freezer wrapped up in paper


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I made bho but not iso but it is the simplest thing if you got ventilation, if not forget it. I cant even smell iso doing it.............10 days off the booze to mate


fucking well done to you zedd i cant last a night at the minit, a 70cl bot is barlely touching the sides at the minit mate shamefull i know and i gotta fix up.....

iso is so simple but them fumes mate and this was in a pretty well ventilated place was way too much for me lol i never smoked that stuff made with the butane tho, hows it taste???


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

u will be surprised how fast the iso evaporates even with just a fan blowing on it, i use half a litre of iso at a time and its bone dry and ready to scrape after 4 hours maybe 6 if its cold in the room.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah m8 half a j and i feel like i smoked 3 weed joints so its mighty good in my opinion. and if u store it in the freezer and just bring it out to roll a joint or bong or whatever it is a lot easier to work with, but u gotta be quick as it softens up pretty quick with heat from ur hands, i break a little for a J off at a time and leave the rest in my freezer wrapped up in paper


lol i told ya to keep it in the freezer lol ya stonehead u forgot that post already, but still after not long out the freezer it sticks to ya fingers and its that kinda stickyness nuffing gets off, would wind me up going to roll the joint after and ya fingers get stuck to the paper n rip it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

lol missis wants a red poison auto to grow.......cos she likes look of it....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fucking well done to you zedd i cant last a night at the minit, a 70cl bot is barlely touching the sides at the minit mate shamefull i know and i gotta fix up.....
> 
> iso is so simple but them fumes mate and this was in a pretty well ventilated place was way too much for me lol i never smoked that stuff made with the butane tho, hows it taste???


tbh I didn't really like it but I did use it to get rid of some nasty shit on someones arm


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lol i told ya to keep it in the freezer lol ya stonehead u forgot that post already, but still after not long out the freezer it sticks to ya fingers and its that kinda stickyness nuffing gets off, would wind me up going to roll the joint after and ya fingers get stuck to the paper n rip it lol


yeah 30 min later with a nail brush and scalding hot soapy water and it still aint coming off ur fingers its a fucking nightmare to work with but the results speak for theselves.

and yeah i forgot it was u that said i knew someone told me just to fucked up right now to remember who it was lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> tbh I didn't really like it but I did use it to get rid of some nasty shit on someones arm


yeah thats what ive heard of the bho it dont taste too good, the iso tho still taste like hash or the strain u made it from to a degree anyway, i think you like it zedd but how can you use it in a vape? would have to put it on top of some dry green i would have thought???


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

gonna sound dumb but whats needed for an auto? never done


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> gonna sound dumb but whats needed for an auto? never done


fucking slippery slope your sliding imc lol first the lazy arse wilma system now autos lol next up is not drying ya weed n selling it wet lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just seen the advert for call of duty ghosts that game looks the dogs bollocks canna wait to buy that fucker. And Yeh IMC I got a mini washer set of bags and a 220 work bag from wacky bags that aint getting used?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

lol missis wants to do this red poison can only get in auto tho.....


rambo22 said:


> fucking slippery slope your sliding imc lol first the lazy arse wilma system now autos lol next up is not drying ya weed n selling it wet lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

mite be intreseted will let u kno......


shawnybizzle said:


> Just seen the advert for call of duty ghosts that game looks the dogs bollocks canna wait to buy that fucker. And Yeh IMC I got a mini washer set of bags and a 220 work bag from wacky bags that aint getting used?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mite be intreseted will let u kno......


get a machine everyone wonts one, or just speak to turds he seems to be the voice of bizzle nowdays lmfao...........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

ok so back to the auto info?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeh man nay bother I say its not going anywhere fast so just lemme know. Think I'm gonna wait till after Xmas then I'm getting set up again all I need is a tent and I'm away naaaaa mean


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ok so back to the auto info?


your have to speak to moggs who done one or P who done one lol nobodys grows them really mate unless you got a large veg area u just wont some low grade smoke from....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

nice 1 lad......


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man nay bother I say its not going anywhere fast so just lemme know. Think I'm gonna wait till after Xmas then I'm getting set up again all I need is a tent and I'm away naaaaa mean


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

she don't want it for the smoke she just wants to grow that plant lol......she got it in her head now 20 sqid for 3 seeds lol


rambo22 said:


> your have to speak to moggs who done one or P who done one lol nobodys grows them really mate unless you got a large veg area u just wont some low grade smoke from....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

No ones the voice of me I can speak for myself Lol obviously turbs seen that IMC was looking and knows I've got one looks like he was trying to help a couple of folk out to me????


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> she don't want it for the smoke she just wants to grow that plant lol......she got it in her head now 20 sqid for 3 seeds lol


and im also thinking she dont even smoke it??? like you no??? 

go for it imc just stick it in ya veg area, but if its some new auto first up dont expect it to auto flower many dont and second expect some low grade smoke compared to what you could grow in the same space.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No ones the voice of me I can speak for myself Lol obviously turbs seen that IMC was looking and knows I've got one looks like he was trying to help a couple of folk out to me????


fuck off you two are gta bumbuddys lol i think you should look a little closer to home about people speaking bad of you tho, cause like me anyone else has said what they got to say about u in a public forum and it was nuffing you aint heard before............

i sold you livers last round so ya bumboy said??? fucking bullshit you was told it was heavy duft fruity no one can pass off livers as someting else its too stinky and anyone whos smoked it would no that......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off you two are gta bumbuddys lol i think you should look a little close to home about people speaking bad of you tho, cause like me anyone else has said what they got to say about u in a public forum and it was nuffing you aint heard before............
> 
> i sold you livers last round so ya bumboy said??? fucking bullshit you was told it was heavy duft fruity no one can pass off livers as someting else its too stinky and anyone whos smoked it would no that......



So what u tryna say that turbs has been slagging me off??? Don't get ya just spit it out instead of beating round the bush!!!! And the last I had off u was duty fruity Yeh u told me that nut the one before which was basically shitty bits u said was livers fact Lol folk can bitch all they want I know what's what and that's all that matters to me thank you very muchly indeed


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> get a machine everyone wonts one, or just speak to turds he seems to be the voice of bizzle nowdays lmfao...........


ANY YOUUUUUU!!1 can stfu!

rambo wtf u shit stirring for really? u need to put the bottle down and shake ur head my son

and u cant say nothing to bizzle i aint told him myself! i told him i had my doubts too, AS I HAVE YOU rambo.,.. neither of you are criminals, how can we not be parra? infact u told us to be, so you said, so we will.

and like i said u DID say it was livers.

and gta bumboys lol,, wasent so long ago u was saying how u wanted it,, stop smoking crack and drinkjing yourself into oblivion and fucking buy it rather than sitting your dummy out at those of us who have.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

This is all getting a bit catty for me its suppose to be an educational site where like minded people help each other not stir shit up and falling out takes the fuckin piss man like feckin school kids playground tactics BORING. Fuck it bottle of wine and a fat joint yes please


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

look turd your a fucking knobhead ive always thought it i but wanted them script pills simple fact, your going about after my bust telling everyone you think bizzle had part of it??? then being his bumbuddy on gta FUCK off you gutless cunt, your a fag you bottled out of every pullup online and you get ripped local, i got no reason to be your friend anymore like i say all i wanted was the script.

so just fucking do one, you think your the bigman cause you done one large grow that then got robbed of you lmfao...... every other grow you fucked up or didnt want to show pics off cause of security reason lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> This is all getting a bit catty for me its suppose to be an educational site where like minded people help each other not stir shit up and falling out takes the fuckin piss man like feckin school kids playground tactics BORING. Fuck it bottle of wine and a fat joint yes please


You still smoking joints in ur shed wearin yer onsie bizzle???? Night folks!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

No I've got a two'sy on and your little sisters in here with me hahaha do one dick head go and cuddle up bed with ya daaaaa lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No I've got a two'sy on and your little sisters in here with me hahaha do one dick head go and cuddle up bed with ya daaaaa lmfao


Jesus ur tune changed since ur last post, thot we wer meant to be all nice lol, school kids playground comes to mind!! Must go cuddle me da....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So what u tryna say that turbs has been slagging me off??? Don't get ya just spit it out instead of beating round the bush!!!! And the last I had off u was duty fruity Yeh u told me that nut the one before which was basically shitty bits u said was livers fact Lol folk can bitch all they want I know what's what and that's all that matters to me thank you very muchly indeed


that is total bullshit bizzle i never once sold you livers and never said it was cause i aint grown it for near two years, why wouldnt i be charging the premium a price the livers diserves if so??? cause do you think you was the only one buying lmfao 

go suck some more turd bellend cause i and half the thread no your talking shit.......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

fuck me its getting awful touchy in here now boys isnt it, think we all need to smoke up a fatty and chill the fuck out, we all in this thread for the same reason.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

to see the bitch fights? lmaoooo


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> fuck me its getting awful touchy in here now boys isnt it, think we all need to smoke up a fatty and chill the fuck out, we all in this thread for the same reason.


no we aint scotman no we fucking aint, have i ever tried to buy your favours??? NO as you no full well, some people in this thread try buy respect i never have.......... you get what u fucking pay for simples as.......

ive been done with it many a year i been hear longer than any of yas......

just pisses me off that people feel the need to lie???? youb had loads of that livers too i suppose lmfao.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> no we aint scotman no we fucking aint, have i ever tried to buy your favours??? NO as you no full well, some people in this thread try buy respect i never have.......... you get what u fucking pay for simples as.......
> 
> ive been done with it many a year i been hear longer than any of yas......
> 
> just pisses me off that people feel the need to lie???? youb had loads of that livers too i suppose lmfao.


fs m8 chill i aint said fuck all against anyone, and if u mean the early blueberry u sent me yeah but u never said it was livers to me


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> fs m8 chill i aint said fuck all against anyone, and if u mean the early blueberry u sent me yeah but u never said it was livers to me


if anyone whos grown the livers please help HOW the fuck could you pass it on as nefing else??? you and anyone knew what u was buying i fucking told ya and you got charged the price for it, you payed a low price for most me shit compared to what ya selling, honest geezer i couldnt really care less cause i know.......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> if anyone whos grown the livers please help HOW the fuck could you pass it on as nefing else??? you and anyone knew what u was buying i fucking told ya and you got charged the price for it, you payed a low price for most me shit compared to what ya selling, honest geezer i couldnt really care less cause i know.......


i aint had any complaints with ur stuff m8 everything ive had off u has been exactly what u said it was and priced accordingly. 

whats got u in such a mood 2night mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> that is total bullshit bizzle i never once sold you livers and never said it was cause i aint grown it for near two years, why wouldnt i be charging the premium a price the livers diserves if so??? cause do you think you was the only one buying lmfao
> 
> go suck some more turd bellend cause i and half the thread no your talking shit.......


Hahaha laughable I'm nor the one who's pissed all the time and taking no end of tams I think I remember what people say to me and what I'm paying top prices for. I ain't here to fall out with ya Rambo I quite liked you thought u were sound but there's this bitter twisted side to you mate that needs sorting before you fuck everything up just saying... we've all been through stress I mean I could of started pointing the gun when I got done but I never because I knew what was what and the reasons for my bust


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i aint had any complaints with ur stuff m8 everything ive had off u has been exactly what u said it was and priced accordingly.
> 
> whats got u in such a mood 2night mate?


i just hate liers scotman theres no need, if i had livers at the time which i never did i would have sold it at a higher price simple fact im sorry and i apologise to you at least but the likes of turds with his ever consTint bullshit and now the lapdog bizzle backing up bare faced lies, dus piss me off for tonight at least until the morning and i think i made all my links on the thread yrs ago im done with it, all im hear for is this shit when u can mug off bare faced liers........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i just hate liers scotman theres no need, if i had livers at the time which i never did i would have sold it at a higher price simple fact im sorry and i apologise to you at least but the likes of turds with his ever consTint bullshit and now the lapdog bizzle backing up bare faced lies, dus piss me off for tonight at least until the morning and i think i made all my links on the thread yrs ago im done with it, all im hear for is this shit when u can mug off bare faced liers........


fair enough


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha laughable I'm nor the one who's pissed all the time and taking no end of tams I think I remember what people say to me and what I'm paying top prices for. I ain't here to fall out with ya Rambo I quite liked you thought u were sound but there's this bitter twisted side to you mate that needs sorting before you fuck everything up just saying... we've all been through stress I mean I could of started pointing the gun when I got done but I never because I knew what was what and the reasons for my bust


a
nd neither did i bizzle i told anyone who wanted to hear you had nuffing to do with my shit im shore a few kept the mails, i dont give a fuck what others fink of you i liked u bizzle simple fact and u had sumfing i wanted ie benzos but i dont stand for lies i never once sold u livers ive not fucking growm ot for years???????


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> fuck me its getting awful touchy in here now boys isnt it, think we all need to smoke up a fatty and chill the fuck out, we all in this thread for the same reason.


I agree with this man! Who's supplying?  

Got my kitties back, they work wonders at soothing a stressed mind. Dealer is sorting me out tomorrow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

Listen Rambo I ain't lying or backing anybody up you said it was livers to me and I was proper excited can't u remember me asking u why it was all bitty it was a little cheaper Cuz u said it was the last bit of your livers. And Yeh that heavy duty fruity was bang on no doubt but I ain't a lier mate no way maybe u just got mixed up with the amount u was fucking about with? Cmon now u bold headed southern fairy just have a good think mate I'm not been called a lier Cuz I aint I'm a man of my word u know this


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> a
> nd neither did i bizzle i told anyone who wanted to hear you had nuffing to do with my shit im shore a few kept the mails, i dont give a fuck what others fink of you i liked u bizzle simple fact and u had sumfing i wanted ie benzos but i dont stand for lies i never once sold u livers ive not fucking growm ot for years???????


We've all got something we want havnt we but you kinda make friends on here and I thought that meant more than drugs n shit. This has all got daft and u started it with that snide comment which u knew was gonna get a reaction so Wtf man. I can't be arsed with this bollocks some folk like to fight n bitch I don't especially over silly bollocks on the internet cmon mate


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Listen Rambo I ain't lying or backing anybody up you said it was livers to me and I was proper excited can't u remember me asking u why it was all bitty it was a little cheaper Cuz u said it was the last bit of your livers. And Yeh that heavy duty fruity was bang on no doubt but I ain't a lier mate no way maybe u just got mixed up with the amount u was fucking about with? Cmon now u bold headed southern fairy just have a good think mate I'm not been called a lier Cuz I aint I'm a man of my word u know this


bizz i just carnt see even myself trying to pass off livers as someting else??? it just dont happen???? its too reconcilable? sorry mate and u are a mate online a least but it makes no senses many others i was selling too why wouldnt i say it was also livers??? it makes no sense and is bullshit tbh but i really couldnt care less really i was paying alot less than i sold for and until now everyine was happy, but never did i say it was livers that i no for truth, you wont real livers go ask ya bumboy i sent him some real livers clones which are due to be chopped soon, once you smoke it your no yaself you carnt pass that shit on as something else lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright let's leave it at Yeh! So youve not even asked how I am lmao. I know how u feeling and you wanna lash out n shit but its no good mate I'm sure if u didn't have too much knocking about ie cash,lists,drugs,lots of wealthy possessions you'll be sound man. Now I'm off to bed I'm fucked 2 glasses of wine and a fat bifta feeling pretty good. Don't need aood killer we were all pretty tight before all this bollocks its a shame


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

............


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2876913............[/QUOTE
> 
> loving the subtle change of subject imc lmao  ]


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

needed to be done lol....


----------



## ghb (Oct 30, 2013)

she did she did.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2013)

With that pic in mind I'm off to bed proberbly gonna smash the missis aswell cheers man #peachy


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright let's leave it at Yeh! So youve not even asked how I am lmao. I know how u feeling and you wanna lash out n shit but its no good mate I'm sure if u didn't have too much knocking about ie cash,lists,drugs,lots of wealthy possessions you'll be sound man. Now I'm off to bed I'm fucked 2 glasses of wine and a fat bifta feeling pretty good. Don't need aood killer we were all pretty tight before all this bollocks its a shame


that it is a shame at least but dont let bullshitters fool ya ask any who had contact with me after my shit if i named you which i never did cause i know it wasnt nowt to do with you , but ask yaself whos been fooling you.............. your a fucking pussy turds i just wish now i had kept old emails i have no reason to lie unlike u ya muggy cunt.....

keep buying peoples respect it only last as long as your next subbie withdrawal lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> best iso this thread has seen is from DST


Lol, I beg to differ.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

id love a spliff now.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I beg to differ.


lets see some of them pics then yman i beg to differ myself.............

we prob seen and heard of a million time more grows out of you in the last 5yr lmfao


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

now this is my idea of a dream woman mmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;gJ6yX-CWncw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ6yX-CWncw[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

fuk yer id ruin that little ass hole of hers.....


ScottishWeedman said:


> View attachment 2876930 now this is my idea of a dream woman mmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

lol id like to c what most of u look like on ere...shld do discise pics lmaoooo


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

ill do 1 and del it...lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

im a nice person realy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lets see some of them pics then yman i beg to differ myself.............
> 
> we prob seen and heard of a million time more grows out of you in the last 5yr lmfao


I don't have any hash pics on me now but you've seen plenty, the last lot was that transparent golden BHO tutorial that I did in this very thread from the "Two Toke Killer" trim a couple of months ago. I gave the prize of a few beans to whoever guessed the final weight (Spooning Badgers) and that was the best this thread has seen so far until I make acetate out of the Exo. 

For a start I wouldn't use Isopropanol, pure Ethanol doesn't have any contaminants.

I don't know what the last bit about 5yr means?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

and don't take steds.....pfffftt


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

looking 4wd to ceing it mate....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't have any hash pics on me now but you've seen plenty, the last lot was that transparent golden BHO tutorial that I did in this very thread from the "Two Toke Killer" trim a couple of months ago. I gave the prize of a few beans to whoever guessed the final weight (Spooning Badgers) and that was the best this thread has seen so far until I make acetate out of the Exo.
> 
> For a start I wouldn't use Isopropanol, pure Ethanol doesn't have any contaminants.
> 
> I don't know what the last bit about 5yr means?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't have any hash pics on me now but you've seen plenty, the last lot was that transparent golden BHO tutorial that I did in this very thread from the "Two Toke Killer" trim a couple of months ago. I gave the prize of a few beans to whoever guessed the final weight (Spooning Badgers) and that was the best this thread has seen so far until I make acetate out of the Exo.
> 
> For a start I wouldn't use Isopropanol, pure Ethanol doesn't have any contaminants.
> 
> I don't know what the last bit about 5 yr means?


for a start you been called up on ya copy n past yet no knowledge of e's of hash more than once so dont even mug yaself off yman....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> for a start you been called up on ya copy n past yet no knowledge of e's of hash more than once so dont even mug yaself off yman....


Spell the sentence properly mate and I might have a clue what you're trying to say to me.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

shall we start with the 150mg of mdma will put ''anyone'' in a hole for 3days plus errrrr bullshit or shall we bring up post of you endoring rip billys hash???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looking 4wd to ceing it mate....


I'll show most of the process and the final product but I'm not posting pics of the final acetate step cos THC acetate is Class A in Britain through some illogical loophole.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

Say what you may, I have never seen anything that compares to what DST has turned out over his extract (seen is the magic word) adventures. That dude put harvest after harvest into extract experimentation it seems.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

like i thought u got as much bollacks as the rest the shitters, it all there in writing just read back threw the posts not only ymans copy n paste lies but also the shit with the livers im pretty shore turdburlger had already dogged me out bout the early chopped blueberry which he now says was livers lmao no numpty u was told what it was and u liked it or didnt get fuck all else your lucky i even payed you after telling me more than once to stick it where the sun dint shine.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> shall we start with the 150mg of mdma will put ''anyone'' in a hole for 3days plus errrrr bullshit or shall we bring up post of you endoring rip billys hash???


Rambo mate you of all people don't, just don't.
I've been through this many times with other people, the conversation was never finished so don't even begin to speculate at what was implied because you have no idea.
You can't remember what I said about Billys hash so don't try to speculate on that either and neither of the posts are around any more (believe me I've looked, if it's just to shut you lot up).

Illogical Ad Hominem doesn't take away from the fact that I have produced the best quality THC extract this thread has seen so far (while I've been here) and I'm yet to produce even better.
The full step by step, idiot proof process was posted here for all to see, steam purged as well. 

Maybe you missed that day?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> it all there in writing just read back threw the posts not only ymans copy n paste lies


What the fuck is your problem Rambo?

Please do enlighten us all as to where you think you've seen me copy and paste lies because I think you're taking a fucking liberty mate!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

.........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rambo mate you of all people don't, just don't.
> I've been through this many times with other people, the conversation was never finished so don't even begin to speculate at what was implied because you have no idea.
> You can't remember what I said about Billys hash so don't try to speculate on that either and neither of the posts are around any more (believe me I've looked, if it's just to shut you lot up).
> 
> ...


yman facts are simple as are posts that you wrote and are there to be read u said bout the mdma which as a user of the drug for over ten years i know to be bullshit, and theres no denying what you said bout rip billys hash, all i fucking said was DST iso was the best this thread has seen and i stand by it cause its truth, you produced what 2-3 grows in the 5yrs i been on the thread like u say longer than u been hear also longer than most and im not a stonehead i remember..........


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2877000.........


liking the look of that exo on bottom right


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Illogical Ad Hominem doesn't take away from the fact that I have produced the best quality THC extract this thread has seen so far


No offence mate, but give it up. In my experience i've seen better. Next thing we know you'll be declaring yourself the king of cannabis. We know the current self-proclaimed king of cannabis. He's a douche. Your opinion on having made the best is absolutely irrelevant. Everyone claims they grow/make the best. I am not sayiong that you did not make some great stuff, from what i've seen, but self-proclaiming it to be the best, well it's lame. During the time you've been here, i have seen better. Deal with it. The one thing i have always learnt from your posts, is that you are "NEVER" wrong. Conclusion being yours clearly wasn't the best they've seen. 

You do not get to declare that yours is the best. Anyone knows this. It is external opinion and agreement that declares what is best. So far in this last page of posts, it seems that 2 people are stating that DST produced better stuff than you, and 1 person, yourself, claims yours is better. Anyone with a shred of common sense would read that as saying 2 people think someone else makes better concentrates, and that your opinion is absolutely irrelevant. Get off your silly high horse else we might as well just start calling you Arjan.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

lol yer he growing little legs lmaoo


ScottishWeedman said:


> liking the look of that exo on bottom right


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yer he growing little legs lmaoo


SHE......lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

ha ha well fuking spotted.....the bitch starting puberty lmfaoooooo


ScottishWeedman said:


> SHE......lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yer he growing little legs lmaoo


yeah good luck with them ''hes'' i predict a lot of seeded bud lololol i kinda feel sad and happy you lads that aint read half the bullshit some of these so callled vets of the thread talk lmao

night night all...........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't take no notice if it don't intrest me or good info.....lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yman facts are simple as are posts that you wrote and are there to be read u said bout the mdma which as a user of the drug for over ten years i know to be bullshit, and theres no denying what you said bout rip billys hash, all i fucking said was DST iso was the best this thread has seen and i stand by it cause its truth, you produced what 2-3 grows in the 5yrs i been on the thread like u say longer than u been hear also longer than most and im not a stonehead i remember..........


The posts are NOT there to be read Rambo, do you not remember server hacks and resets all over the shop?
If the posts where still there do you not think I would have used them to shut you lot up? Go find em if you think they're there, I'll be sure to explain it all again to you properly if you do.
I don't care how many years you've used MDMA, you don't have never ending supply of seretonin!


I've done 5 grows in the 3 years I've been here.
In the next few weeks I will have 2 locations on the go at once making that 7 in the 3 years I've been here and yes I have grown on and off for longer than I've been on here but that's irrelevant really.

Stand by DST's iso being the best as the truth? So do explain how D's crude ISO is better than steam purged BHO?
It makes no difference what you think really because your wrong but then you don't know about contaminants and polar/non polar solvents.

I suppose when I process acetate D's still will be the best if not just to poke a stick at Yorkie?
I'm not knocking D, he makes very good ISO but ISO isn't the best. Actually after Acetone ISO is the worst.


You stick to what you think you can remember mate, I'll stick to knowing about cannabis chemistry.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

Give it up Yorky. Are you really naive enough to think that you can state from your 100% biased position that yours is better. You are beginning to sound like one of these complete bellends that sttes that cali weed is the ebst in the world. #

And i'm not specifically stating ISO, i don't know some of the ways he does it, i know he does a lot of everclear, but his "looked" better than yours. Fucking deal with it.

Do you want us to start considering you as an arrogant mug like Arjan? Noone gives two flying fucks what you think, we are the ones who get to make the decision on what is best, not you. How can you be that immature and naive? 

"but your wrong", no you're wrong, but you keep acting like an arrogant jackass 

Just remember, you do not get to decide yours is best, and every time you state as much, it does absolutely nothing but make people think you're full of bullshit. And every time you try and re-itterate it, we think you're even more full of bullshit. But how can we forget, you are NEVER wrong. I have respect for you as a grower, but this kind of attitude rapidly erodes any respect i might have for you as a person. It's absolutely pathetic.

God forbid anyone ever turns around and tells you a sample you sent them was naff. The way you talk fucking ww3 would break out.

You are good, i can hapily acknowledge that, but to walk around stating that fuck everything, mine is better, it makes you sound like an absolute tit. GHS has some killer stuff if you get the pheno, but the majority of the growing world who know anything about anything consider him a worthless cunt, and you know why? Yes, you do. Because he walks around claiming he is gods gift to mankind. Grow the fuck up.

You surely realise that all you have achieved in your past few posts is to cause people to slowly question and lose any respect they ever had for you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> No offence mate, but give it up. In my experience i've seen better. Next thing we know you'll be declaring yourself the king of cannabis. We know the current self-proclaimed king of cannabis. He's a douche. Your opinion on having made the best is absolutely irrelevant. Everyone claims they grow/make the best. I am not sayiong that you did not make some great stuff, from what i've seen, but self-proclaiming it to be the best, well it's lame. During the time you've been here, i have seen better. Deal with it. The one thing i have always learnt from your posts, is that you are "NEVER" wrong. Conclusion being yours clearly wasn't the best they've seen.
> 
> You do not get to declare that yours is the best. Anyone knows this. It is external opinion and agreement that declares what is best. So far in this last page of posts, it seems that 2 people are stating that DST produced better stuff than you, and 1 person, yourself, claims yours is better. Anyone with a shred of common sense would read that as saying 2 people think someone else makes better concentrates, and that your opinion is absolutely irrelevant. Get off your silly high horse else we might as well just start calling you Arjan.


Did you see my steam purged BHO Tip Top? No!
Neither did Rambo for that matter!
In fact I don't think you've ever seen any extract of mine Tip Top, I suspect you're just jumping on the band wagon.

Don't comment on something you haven't seen, how the fuck can it be down to external opinion from photographs if nobody has sampled all products hmm?
With an extract it's nothing like "growing the best weed" it's all about the purest/cleanest extract and steam purged BHO is a far purer/cleaner/potent product, this is not speculation.

So in the case of a "better" extract then steam purged BHO is better than crude ISO, I could make the acetate and that would be even better still, in fact it would be impossible to get any better. If 2 people produced acetate from the same batch of Exo in different locations using different kit they would be exactly the same, THC acetate.

It's like comparing pub food coke to fishscale shiney, subjective opinion can get fucked. 
Pure shiney is "better" end of.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2013)

Yorky. Noone give two shits about your 100% biased opinion.



Noone has tried my concentrate. I don't use any solvents. My stuff kicks the shit out of yours, i know this for fact because i SAY SO! 

Your opinion and explanation of why your own stuff is better is absolutely meaningless to EVERYONE. Noone cares or considers anything you say on this subkect to be anything but some geezer with a huge and i mean HUGE ego issue.

Make every explanation you can, have you not noticed how NOONE is agreeing with you. You are the one stating your stuff is the best, noone else. Mine is the best! My solventless is better than any acetone hash you could try and make. Oh right, you've never tried it, so you can't prove me wrong.

sometimes you sound like an intelligent man, yet you are going out of your way to make yourself out to appear the absolute jackass of this thread. 

I can no longer picture you as anyone other than mini steve from Weed wars. Can't talk without sounding like you're breaking into tears at every second.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you see my steam purged BHO Tip Top? No!
> Neither did Rambo for that matter!
> In fact I don't think you've ever seen any extract of mine Tip Top, I suspect you're just jumping on the band wagon.
> 
> ...


is this because the steaming is removing more impurities so its more of a refined product?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2877029


hahahahah is that barneys farm winning////.................is this a real picky loooooll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Give it up Yorky. Are you really naive enough to think that you can state from your 100% biased position that yours is better. You are beginning to sound like one of these complete bellends that sttes that cali weed is the ebst in the world. #
> 
> And i'm not specifically stating ISO, i don't know some of the ways he does it, i know he does a lot of everclear, but his "looked" better than yours. Fucking deal with it.
> 
> ...


100% biased from a chemistry point of view yes because I'd be intellectually dishonest if I wasn't as it's a scientific fact.
You don't get that it doesn't really matter that I produced it or somebody else, it's a better product regardless.


I'm not specifically saying ISO either. I know he uses a lot of Evereclear too, just like these two bottles of proper I have here.....




......even so Ethanol is a polar solvent and as such strips all the crap out of the vegetable matter that we don't want.
Butane, n-Heptane or n-Hexane on the other hand are non-polar solvents and DON'T strip all the crap we don't want therefore making a better product in terms of quality and potency.


"We get to decide what's best"?
Unless you've rewritten the definition of "better" (to improve upon an existing standard) I'd say you're the one coming across as pathetic TT.

You should have realised by now TT that I really don't give two shits for anybody's respect, even less the respect of irrational folks.




tip top toker said:


> Yorky. Noone give two shits about your 100% biased opinion.
> 
> Your opinion and explanation of why your own stuff is better is absolutely meaningless to EVERYONE. Noone cares or considers anything you say on this subkect to be anything but some geezer with a huge and i mean HUGE ego issue.
> 
> ...


It's quarter to three in the morning and the subject is organic chemistry, that's why it's absolutely meaningless to everyone.
You're making Ad Hominem attacks towards me without understanding the subject yourself so who is really making themselves out to be the jackass of thread?
It isn't me mate, I fully understand and can explain this shit away all day long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2013)

The bottles of proper pure distilled Ethanol (branded Everclear in USA) that it didn't post before.



Who gives a shit, it doesn't do what butane does.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 31, 2013)

. . . Is it safe to come out yet ?


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

whats with all these new names then? i start thinking i know who some are then they say something that puts me off lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk yer id ruin that little ass hole of hers.....


we all think we could ruin a woman but i bet we wouldnt come close. a few quick thrusts and i'd be done lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

Good moaning boys. Nice to see everyones there usual self on here! Well this is the first morning I've woke up and not had weed beside me for years don't know what to do with myself apart from smoke rollies and drink tea proper wank I tell thee


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good moaning boys. Nice to see everyones there usual self on here! Well this is the first morning I've woke up and not had weed beside me for years don't know what to do with myself apart from smoke rollies and drink tea proper wank I tell thee


im sort of in the same boat mate. i smoke a shit load when i chop down but run out quite quick. im smoking a bit of quick dried QQ atm then ill chuck GTA5 on. i used to let my 2 year old watch me on it, i didnt think he would take much in at that age. but when i took him to mcdonalds he was tellng me to kill the man at the drive through and then told me to get one of the cars in the car park lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 31, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> im sort of in the same boat mate. i smoke a shit load when i chop down but run out quite quick. im smoking a bit of quick dried QQ atm then ill chuck GTA5 on. i used to let my 2 year old watch me on it, i didnt think he would take much in at that age. but when i took him to mcdonalds he was tellng me to kill the man at the drive through and then told me to get one of the cars in the car park lol


Loool, in the spirit of last night, . . . I'm reporting you to social services , YOU CUNT !, ( I'm not realy !)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahahaha Yeh that games a bad influence but fucke its good. Yeh its wank running short on booda I'll have later on just gotta wait for their lazy asses to get out of bed the fat cunts! Gotta go sols in an hour so that'll pass some time


----------



## iiKode (Oct 31, 2013)

naaaaah fuckin mean, week 10 today smokin some of my own, tis god sheet i tel ya.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha I fuckin naaaaa meeeeaaaaan fam a lam a ram a jam


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 31, 2013)

everyone licking there wounds this morning.....lol......

i dont see what the prob is......we all know....... both Dst and yorkstars...... bho/iso/puke extracted hash aint even a speck on my extra virgin crumble shatter fanny batter hash....and this is SCIENTIFIC FACT.....unicorns have varified it.....

hhahaha suck on that Lemon!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

Shatter fanny batter.......nice I like your style lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Loool, in the spirit of last night, . . . I'm reporting you to social services , YOU CUNT !, ( I'm not realy !)


haha i know mate. i stopped my 11 year old playing it but never thought the baby would take it in lol. i dont play it in front of him anymore now tho. im having withdrawal symtoms waiting for them to go and play upstairs


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol rambo u need to get a life mate... y said was livers.
Also
Rhe bullshit so called livers wad owed from recent. I never said stickit.that was for the 30 qwid u owed me. So basically u ripped me out of half ounce. Nice.
U know I know u wi eing me saying I was pissed blablah.. bit after last night u have lost one of the few friends u have.shit I even shdd a tear wen ya missus fuckd u off.. but u see fit to repeatedly take the piss and talk like shit tjinking u own the thread LOL. So with that being said
YOU SIR ARE A CUNT

AND

GO FUK YOURSELF.

Yorkie matey ttt does kniw hia shit man. And just like u ther is no point In arguing coz right or wrong no cunt will back down

BAD SPELLING soz on phone app.

Oh the livers is thats what it is.. killer smoke. Bur should be for 11 weeks. Not happy about moving plants for last week or two neithet but cant risk em here......


Anyone ps3 on gta?? If ya famcy a bash later inbox and will swap ps gamer tags or watever... if we get a few we will start a crew


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Oct 31, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> haha i know mate. i stopped my 11 year old playing it but never thought the baby would take it in lol. i dont play it in front of him anymore now tho. im having withdrawal symtoms waiting for them to go and play upstairs


My boy who's 19 now , was bought up on Xbox & violent games, he's the nicest, polite , caring bloke u could meet , but I still lay in bed some nights thinking he's gonna come & chop me & his mother up !


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

With gta online is cool. Its the story mode thats bad spec withe trevor lol

So yeh livers is a lovely tasting smelling smoke gunna leave her as long as I can and the canna fluah turned up today staty that im a few days


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

@Sae the fairy has departed m8 shud be with u 2morro but someone will need to be in for it coming recorded delivery


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

friends lol you sold me prescription drugs turds simple oh and you gave me a shitty camera which i binned, you was never no friend of mine so dont fool yaself, you are right about one thing tho i do need to get a life cause why the fuck am i even in the thread, i got alot more important shit to be dealing with than arguing with you....

as for the livers i just lol think,say what ya want its just the usual bullshit that flows from you trap....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> friends lol you sold me prescription drugs turds simple oh and you gave me a shitty camera which i binned, you was never no friend of mine so dont fool yaself, you are right about one thing tho i do need to get a life cause why the fuck am i even in the thread, i got alot more important shit to be dealing with than arguing with you....
> 
> as for the livers i just lol think,say what ya want its just the usual bullshit that flows from you trap....


I missed this shit, seems like the fukwit who finds it funny ....coming back to take the piss....when he compromised his and others security being a fool.............why is any one talking to this div/risk


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2013)

btw I always new it was early blueberry, I saw it growin ffs


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> btw I always new it was early blueberry, I saw it growin ffs


dude u dont even know wtf u are talking about or when, I DO, dont drink or do the hard stuff like him so yeh i do remeebr what was said, it wat it is, he said it was and it wasent i dont care the point is he wont admit it,, lol,, but watever il be the bigger man and walk away.,

going down park with the kids, u know rather than sitting on this fucking thread all day..


so bitches whos taking the kids out tonight, trick or treat! kids on heat! fucking sweets


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I missed this shit, seems like the fukwit who finds it funny ....coming back to take the piss....when he compromised his and others security being a fool.............why is any one talking to this div/risk


At least get the bollocks to name n shame Wtf! Who compromised who's security??? The ones who gave there address out online that's who you fucking wally no one else has put any1 at risk they all have there own risks just doing what there doing so fuck off and suck sambos bell end u obviously like it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> At least get the bollocks to name n shame Wtf! Who compromised who's security??? The ones who gave there address out online that's who you fucking wally no one else has put any1 at risk they all have there own risks just doing what there doing so fuck off and suck sambos bell end u obviously like it


more gay shit from you, usual I spose ..........I new macdonalds was bad for ya mate now go fuk yerself, how any one gets there grow busted for a traffic stop fuk up..................and now ur sayin u could have pointed the gun u fukin GRASS


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> dude u dont even know wtf u are talking about or when, I DO, dont drink or do the hard stuff like him so yeh i do remeebr what was said, it wat it is, he said it was and it wasent i dont care the point is he wont admit it,, lol,, but watever il be the bigger man and walk away.,
> 
> going down park with the kids, u know rather than sitting on this fucking thread all day..
> 
> ...


I got no beef with u mate, I no wat he was growin, wat I don't like is the fukin attitude of mr I don't care....like hes laffin at all the shit he caused surprised hes got no shame


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2013)

*generic same shit different day post*

[video=youtube_share;cZYa_KfLTtM]http://youtu.be/cZYa_KfLTtM[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *generic same shit different day post*


[video=youtube;MK6TXMsvgQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2013)

ernieeeeeeeeeeee. he drove the fastest milk cart in the west!

[video=youtube_share;8e1xvyTdBZI]http://youtu.be/8e1xvyTdBZI[/video]

that'll be me singing that for a fucking week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> more gay shit from you, usual I spose ..........I new macdonalds was bad for ya mate now go fuk yerself, how any one gets there grow busted for a traffic stop fuk up..................and now ur sayin u could have pointed the gun u fukin GRASS


Lmao u don't fuck all so say fuck all....Yeh I'm a grass mate proper pfffft u know nothing u stupid coot! What's up u pissed off Cuz u never got your money back from your mates sr vendor account???? Or the fact he's dealing with all the shit while u just sit back and watch him struggle your the joke mate as from now I ain't even gonna acknowledge your posts on here there pure bull mate lmao do 1 divvy

And by pointing the gun u know what I mean everyone was blaming me for all the bollocks there going through ie pointing the gun at me! I could of easily said sum1 on the thread grassed me up couldn't I? But I never Cuz I ain't a dick and know whats what. With comments like that your raising suspicion on yourself hahaha


----------



## mrt1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> My boy who's 19 now , was bought up on Xbox & violent games, he's the nicest, polite , caring bloke u could meet , but I still lay in bed some nights thinking he's gonna come & chop me & his mother up !


haha my 11 year old has anger problems. hes having help for it but theres no way im leaving him play that game. i think he'll try to murder us in our sleep anyway, fuck knows what he'd do if i let him play it lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

im taking the kids out trick or treating after dinner and even got a costume myself, ive made a little improvisation with my costume, will upload a pic later and give u all a laugh


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

well all my new female beans have sprouted so got them all potted up 2day,  and the journey begins again 
3 x Big bang
2 x Purple Paralysis 
1 x Northern lights blue (auto) this was a freebie and gonna let it grow in back of my veg tent for a little smoke before i harvest the others


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

How did them blue dream get on weed man? U got any lics would be nice to see them


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How did them blue dream get on weed man? U got any lics would be nice to see them


they were sweet m8, never vegged them long but still pulled over an oz dry off each, got about a half oz of it left now. never took any harvest pics m8 was to busy and tired. heres a few pics i took 2 weeks b4 chop


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

just bought myself a new small tent so i can keep the 1 female casey jones i got from breeders boutique in it to flower while i use my bigger tent for the 6 new girls that way they can stay in same tent for veg and flower,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice n frosty lookin that mate its a good hard grower to be fair and a nice smoke aswell glad they did u alright man I've still got a couple of dream seeds aswell as shit loads of others just can't wait to get on the go again


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

aint really got anything to show today...aint gonna keep boring ya with same old pics.......


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

aint boring m8, always nice to see some bud porn


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

some crude bho, basically blasted then placed in a bain marie to evap and whipped for a bit.

it tastes fantastic, better than the flowers did and puts me to sleep within half an hour, the og#18 from 2010 is a winner


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

couple of snaps nothing special....


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> couple of snaps nothing special....View attachment 2877675View attachment 2877676


that 1st pic looks like its gonna be a beast of a plant m8


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

barneys blue cheese is a great yielder, i had a similar sized plants and got 4 and a half oz from it, more blue and less cheese though, what's yours smell like?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2013)

Thought you lot might like this.......


[h=1]Cannabis Growing Equipment Clearly Shown In Bristol House Property Listing (PICTURE)[/h] *Huffington Post UK* 




A house for sale in Bristol has been marketed without any effort to hide a dubious USP - it's a former cannabis farm.
The living room clearly shows industrial piping, fans and a fine array of pot plant pots.
The two bedroom house is on the market for £130,000 after being repossessed from its former owners. 






*That is what you think it is* An enquiry to the estate agents selling the property confirmed its shady past.
They said: "The property took a while to clear that's why we had to use the pictures."
Unfortunately, if your are looking for a house in the Bristol area that comes ready to grow your own all of the equipment has now been removed.
To stress this point the listing clearly states: &#8220;Items shown in photographs are NOT included unless specifically mentioned within the sales particulars."
Lovely shed though...
(Thanks to HuffPo reader Jon Brown for spotting this)
_Loading Slideshow_


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> some crude bho, basically blasted then placed in a bain marie to evap and whipped for a bit.
> 
> it tastes fantastic, better than the flowers did and puts me to sleep within half an hour, the og#18 from 2010 is a winner


that is the "best" looking extract I have seen on here


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might like this.......
> 
> 
> *Cannabis Growing Equipment Clearly Shown In Bristol House Property Listing (PICTURE)*
> ...


 i really dont see tehr problem with leaving the geart as NOTHING in them pics are illgal to own.

just got bak from halloweening, thers sum ignorwant wankers aboot


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

www.channel5.com/shows/shoplifters-proud/episodes/shoplifters-proud


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> i really dont see tehr problem with leaving the geart as NOTHING in them pics are illgal to own.
> 
> just got bak from halloweening, thers sum ignorwant wankers aboot



you mean there are some middle aged men wearing scream masks knocking at my door asking for sweets on a cold thursday night, wankers!

come on now zedd i don't want a telling off, i know it is not very pure but it tastes so fucking nice!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lol that's a small one.....they all like that or a bit bigga...2 of the Acapulco gold bout twice size of that lol....looks yummy smells it too


ScottishWeedman said:


> that 1st pic looks like its gonna be a beast of a plant m8


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

smells stronger than my last run of it tbh....if I knock the plants u can smell the cheese it hammers lol


ghb said:


> barneys blue cheese is a great yielder, i had a similar sized plants and got 4 and a half oz from it, more blue and less cheese though, what's yours smell like?


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

they at 5 weeks from flip today...


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

harnt realy see much lights am off for girls...but that's the big Acapulco gold at back them top colas gonna be a foot long lolol....just giving the cuts bit of fresh air....exo getting bushy under that cfl.......few snaps.......and that's 1 healthy clone lol........


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

imc, why do you always take the plants out of the room to water them?, been meaning to ask for a while now.

it makes having a filter kind of pointless, once i have buds i don't take them out the tent. your house must reek


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

I have to take them out to get to the back ones to water......doors usually shut....only smells a bit but them cented stiks soon mask it off lol but yer once that filter goes off and I open door it hammers.....wen its on in seald room cant smell a thing......shld run it 24h tbh but fbuk it.........pulling them in and out is a pain that's why after this lot getting a bigger tent rooms coming down and having 8 pot 25l Wilma system.....


ghb said:


> imc, why do you always take the plants out of the room to water them?, been meaning to ask for a while now.
> 
> it makes having a filter kind of pointless, once i have buds i don't take them out the tent. your house must reek


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

my number one piece of advice to you would be don't do it. a complete waste of money unless you don't live with the plants. even then you can get away with visiting a crop twice a week hand watering.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

well yer I could just get a bigger tent as my room bit cramped aint very wide......but I think of it as I don't want to keep pulling them out everyday feeding or watering....and the smell to with kids about......hence the bigger tent and Wilma....aint got to fuk about with it 2 much then.....and do less plants will be pulling more yield.....


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have to take them out to get to the back ones to water......doors usually shut....only smells a bit but them cented stiks soon mask it off lol but yer once that filter goes off and I open door it hammers.....wen its on in seald room cant smell a thing......shld run it 24h tbh but fbuk it.........pulling them in and out is a pain that's why after this lot getting a bigger tent rooms coming down and having 8 pot 25l Wilma system.....


 use a small watering can and a bit of hose pipe wer the rose is, elps u get to the bakones, wen i ran 8 in the same size room as yours door at one end, i neevr eevn looked ta the bak ones, pulled em out,seems teh rest was holding em up


ghb said:


> my number one piece of advice to you would be don't do it. a complete waste of money unless you don't live with the plants. even then you can get away with visiting a crop twice a week hand watering.


 and i agree, fuk a wilma, get the fabric bags or airpots, wilmas are good for lazy guys, but since ur in ther everyday, just water em man, easier to judge, ul be forver setting timers on the pump, of which aint reliable anwyays.

u go same room as me matey, if i rememebr same diminsions ect. fun int i,, getig a rake of yellow leaves now, and got sum foxtailing going on, wohoo, lol,, so yeh my flush landed this morning, so i guess today was last day of ripen since they been getting in for 16 days now, so be 4 days flush 2 days water maybe 3 let em dry out a day in dark and pull


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

room atm do 10 cramped in there prob pull 20oz....2.4m tent doing 8 in Wilma prob get 30+ oz and less fuking about....


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

well i gave my thoughts, it's your choice at the end of the day, i know i certainly wouldn't let anybody change my mind if i had settled on something.

expanding your grow is always something i would recommend but i am highly against all forms of automation in the grow room, i always try and make everything as simple as possible so their is less to go wrong.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

yer well I am getting older now...and my days are never ending.....but hey nothing wrong with with lazy growing as long as its good......im pretty shure ill be doing good......and do my crops justice.....


Turbanator said:


> use a small watering can and a bit of hose pipe wer the rose is, elps u get to the bakones, wen i ran 8 in the same size room as yours door at one end, i neevr eevn looked ta the bak ones, pulled em out,seems teh rest was holding em up
> 
> 
> and i agree, fuk a wilma, get the fabric bags or airpots, wilmas are good for lazy guys, but since ur in ther everyday, just water em man, easier to judge, ul be forver setting timers on the pump, of which aint reliable anwyays.
> ...


----------



## Turbanator (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> room atm do 10 cramped in there prob pull 20oz....2.4m tent doing 8 in Wilma prob get 30+ oz and less fuking about....


 i did 8 and got just under 30 under 850 red spec matey lollipopped,



ghb said:


> well i gave my thoughts, it's your choice at the end of the day, i know i certainly wouldn't let anybody change my mind if i had settled on something.
> 
> expanding your grow is always something i would recommend but i am highly against all forms of automation in the grow room, i always try and make everything as simple as possible so their is less to go wrong.


 fuk me i agree with you 2 times in same OP,, yes keep it simple, mg uses a wilma coz he works away all week tehrfore its good for him, i advise feeding manually, wilmas are just for lazy dudes, man, i just binned 2x 20 pot wilma systems, big luggin things they are


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> use a small watering can and a bit of hose pipe wer the rose is, elps u get to the bakones, wen i ran 8 in the same size room as yours door at one end, i neevr eevn looked ta the bak ones, pulled em out,seems teh rest was holding em up
> 
> 
> and i agree, fuk a wilma, get the fabric bags or airpots, wilmas are good for lazy guys, but since ur in ther everyday, just water em man, easier to judge, ul be forver setting timers on the pump, of which aint reliable anwyays.
> ...



i agree with turbs go with the airpots rather than wilma i used them these last 2 grows and the improvement is unreal the growth is faster and stronger so u get better roots quicker, wud highly recommend them m8


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

yer I understand u mate....its just 2 cramped in there for my liking plants getting squashed ,don't get me wrong rooms done me good up to now....just a little small for my likings....but yer we will see outcome on new setup next crop see if I can do this exo some justice lol.....


ghb said:


> well i gave my thoughts, it's your choice at the end of the day, i know i certainly wouldn't let anybody change my mind if i had settled on something.
> 
> expanding your grow is always something i would recommend but i am highly against all forms of automation in the grow room, i always try and make everything as simple as possible so their is less to go wrong.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

yer I understand...its lazy ect ect...but in a way gonna make a few things easer for me.....smell, room,betta yields,,,,ill be doing 2 4 pot systems 25l. suppose theres no halm in trying new things ways ect ect....still finding my ways......and whats ever easyer for me.....think ive proved I can grow.....


Turbanator said:


> i did 8 and got just under 30 under 850 red spec matey lollipopped,
> 
> 
> 
> fuk me i agree with you 2 times in same OP,, yes keep it simple, mg uses a wilma coz he works away all week tehrfore its good for him, i advise feeding manually, wilmas are just for lazy dudes, man, i just binned 2x 20 pot wilma systems, big luggin things they are


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I understand...its lazy ect ect...but in a way gonna make a few things easer for me.....smell, room,betta yields,,,,ill be doing 2 4 pot systems 25l. suppose theres no halm in trying new things ways ect ect....still finding my ways......and whats ever easyer for me.....think ive proved I can grow.....


u certainly can grow m8 no denying it, and give the wilma's a go if u want and if after a grow u dont like it u can always sell it on and go back to the pots and hand watering, each to their own everyone has a way that suits them best


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 31, 2013)

@imc don't listen to these fools lol, for starters I've never had a pump fail and as for timers the digital ones never had 1 of them fail either, if u want want man go for it and make ur own mind up on it then. Folk say hydros hard and too many things can go wrong....this is bullshit m8, the wilmas are easy as fuck too use and I've never had a crop fail in them apart from the one I chopped down meself......turds is just too dumb to use one m8 lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

looking to push yourself as a grower is a good thing and only by experimenting will you find what works best for YOU.

i would love to try an organic soil grow one day soon but am i fuck mixing my own soil. if tga soil ever makes it out here i will defo try it, just add water sounds right for me. i don't think i would ever try hydro

and did i mention i fucking hate wilmas/autopots/flood and drain etc. lol 

smoking my new mini bong, best buy ever!! it's a lefty though so takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 31, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i agree with turbs go with the airpots rather than wilma i used them these last 2 grows and the improvement is unreal the growth is faster and stronger so u get better roots quicker, wud highly recommend them m8


Can buy a wilma and put air pots in it, don't have too use it as it comes, I've my own hose and drippers rigged up outta a hose pipe


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

well yer there u go....I ll have a bigger tent if don't like the wilmas ive still got the room to go back to coco....aint as if im loosing out....or its coming out me own pocket really......whats 200 sqid for a system wen it pulls 30+.....bloke in shop would buy it back off me anyways......


ScottishWeedman said:


> u certainly can grow m8 no denying it, and give the wilma's a go if u want and if after a grow u dont like it u can always sell it on and go back to the pots and hand watering, each to their own everyone has a way that suits them best


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> looking to push yourself as a grower is a good thing and only by experimenting will you find what works best for YOU.
> 
> i would love to try an organic soil grow one day soon but am i fuck mixing my own soil. if tga soil ever makes it out here i will defo try it, just add water sounds right for me. i don't think i would ever try hydro
> 
> ...


see imc, he hates them and turds can't use one lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lol....think as ppl kno I don't get cheep shit..will be upgrading pumps ect anyways if think they are shit or 2 noisy ...but yer mate as ive sed.....im gonna hav a blast......all part of the joys of growing and trying new things.....no halm realy


Hydrogrow123 said:


> @imc don't listen to these fools lol, for starters I've never had a pump fail and as for timers the digital ones never had 1 of them fail either, if u want want man go for it and make ur own mind up on it then. Folk say hydros hard and too many things can go wrong....this is bullshit m8, the wilmas are easy as fuck too use and I've never had a crop fail in them apart from the one I chopped down meself......turds is just too dumb to use one m8 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

yer can use fuking anything in them coco pebbles or a mix.....all it dose really if feed ya plants lol....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Can buy a wilma and put air pots in it, don't have too use it as it comes, I've my own hose and drippers rigged up outta a hose pipe


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol....think as ppl kno I don't get cheep shit..will be upgrading pumps ect anyways if think they are shit or 2 noisy ...but yer mate as ive sed.....im gonna hav a blast......all part of the joys of growing and trying new things.....no halm realy


Shouldnt need too upgrade the pumps unless u find them too noisey, my rooms sealed to fuck so they ain't a problem. One of the wilma pumps we have at my m8s has been goin for over 3 year now


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer can use fuking anything in them coco pebbles or a mix.....all it dose really if feed ya plants lol....


Aye ur just really buyin it for the tanks


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

do u run air stones in yours to keep the nuts mixing too?


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye ur just really buyin it for the tanks


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol....think as ppl kno I don't get cheep shit..will be upgrading pumps ect anyways if think they are shit or 2 noisy ...but yer mate as ive sed.....im gonna hav a blast......all part of the joys of growing and trying new things.....no halm realy


try hempy buckets,


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

hempty buckets?


Lemon king said:


> try hempy buckets,


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> do u run air stones in yours to keep the nuts mixing too?



always a good idea, the heat of having the resevoir in the tent knocks available oxygen out of the water, an airstone will help with that and as you mention keep the nutrients from going stagnant on you.

don't listen to lemon, he has spent too long chatting to yanks on here.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hempty buckets?


Use the search feature on here mate been hundreds of threads over the years on here about Hempy buckets......oh that and "the lucas formula" lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

I thort he was going on about empty buckets but put thw h there by mistake..... I was like wtf gonna do with a empty bucket lmaooo


Saerimmner said:


> Use the search feature on here mate been hundreds of threads over the years on here about Hempy buckets......oh that and "the lucas formula" lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

this thread may have its fair share of bitching and cunts, but it also restores my faith in humanity when u get some genuinely decent ppl that go out their way to help another out and ask nothing in return, maybe we're not all fucked after all lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

yer I think the bitching on ere is the fem side to most of the lads lmaoooo pmt week


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

its the bitching and arguing that makes the thread worth reading other than that its just the same old grow shit over and over again, come on boys ffs some of you at college etc how long dus it take you to learn how to grow??? in any medium........


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> always a good idea, the heat of having the resevoir in the tent knocks available oxygen out of the water, an airstone will help with that and as you mention keep the nutrients from going stagnant on you.
> 
> *don't listen to lemon, he has spent too long chatting to yanks on here*.


while this is true i also think 1) hempys r great (personal experience) as im sure you know and 2) just because you have all of the most expensive tools doesnt mean you can use them properly, maybe imc could better spend his time getting to know more about hydro and its systems etc and then spending his money accordinly rather then just buying it for the sake of it.....

im not saying dont its your money im just saying are you maximising what you have already or not??


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> its the bitching and arguing that makes the thread worth reading other than that its just the same old grow shit over and over again, come on boys ffs some of you at college etc how long dus it take you to learn how to grow??? in any medium........


i may be in college m8 but i been working the last 11 years just cant be fucked being a chef anymore, i can grow in pretty much anything but prefer soil myself and personally think with organics its the easiest way of growing. but i agree with u the bitching does make a good read, just aint nice when shit gets personal, i aint had any probs with anyone on here but i think sometimes it goes to far over something stupid.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

sounds like fighting talk lemon, and you don't pick a fight with a juicehead!.

i don't reckon he should get the wilmas either but hey ho the man has a plan.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i may be in college m8 but i been working the last 11 years just cant be fucked being a chef anymore, i can grow in pretty much anything but prefer soil myself and personally think with organics its the easiest way of growing. but i agree with u the bitching does make a good read, just aint nice when shit gets personal, i aint had any probs with anyone on here but i think sometimes it goes to far over something stupid.


i wasnt just saying bout you scotman, lots in here are educated clever people and growin is just too easy, i have stayed out of journals and the rest of the site cause i can grow weed and getting asked the same old questions all the time is fucking boring, i love the uk thread cause it aint just boring old grow talk all the time.

and i also apologise to you for snapping last night, i prob owe a apology to yman too for just being a dick rest i stand by and am not getting into again.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i wasnt just saying bout you scotman, lots in here are educated clever people and growin is just too easy, i have stayed out of journals and the rest of the site cause i can grow weed and getting asked the same old questions all the time is fucking boring, i love the uk thread cause it aint just boring old grow talk all the time.
> 
> and i also apologise to you for snapping last night, i prob owe a apology to yman too for just being a dick rest i stand by and am not getting into again.


fair enough mate i respect that,


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

u aint had any probs with anyone?.....right bitch me and u out side and being ya handbag we gonna have a proppa bitch fight lmfaooooooooo oooowwww broke a nail shit.....


ScottishWeedman said:


> i may be in college m8 but i been working the last 11 years just cant be fucked being a chef anymore, i can grow in pretty much anything but prefer soil myself and personally think with organics its the easiest way of growing. but i agree with u the bitching does make a good read, just aint nice when shit gets personal, i aint had any probs with anyone on here but i think sometimes it goes to far over something stupid.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lol well yer tru that....im a newbie to but put my money on I can grow betta than quite a few in ere lol.....im shure ill sus the hydro out...I enjoy lerning.....


Lemon king said:


> while this is true i also think 1) hempys r great (personal experience) as im sure you know and 2) just because you have all of the most expensive tools doesnt mean you can use them properly, maybe imc could better spend his time getting to know more about hydro and its systems etc and then spending his money accordinly rather then just buying it for the sake of it.....
> 
> im not saying dont its your money im just saying are you maximising what you have already or not??


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

@mrt

fuck i was laughing at them posts bout gta lolol it carnt be healthy for kids but i just carnt bring meself to buy a ps3 yet again when i know the ps4 is out next month and also that grow is looking fucking niiiiice mate you have come on shit loads with ya growing respect for that i wish i had the patience to scrog etc that plant looked lovely, just member to not chop her early and to dry it lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lol I aint swetting....


ghb said:


> sounds like fighting talk lemon, and you don't pick a fight with a juicehead!.
> 
> i don't reckon he should get the wilmas either but hey ho the man has a plan.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

im stik thin really...9 st ringin wet....Scottish will tell ya he seen a pic lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

anyone reckon she got took to court by british gas in the past for an unpaid bill or something?

[video=youtube;IhCqOlwalEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhCqOlwalEo[/video]

on my 8th ps3 rambo, don't do it to yourself, wait for ps4.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

+


imcjayt said:


> im stik thin really...9 st ringin wet....Scottish will tell ya he seen a pic lol


9stne mate??? ya fucking beafrian lmao eat more...... lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> anyone reckon she got took to court by british gas in the past for an unpaid bill or something?
> 
> [video=youtube;IhCqOlwalEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhCqOlwalEo[/video]
> 
> on my 8th ps3 rambo, don't do it to yourself, wait for ps4.


llolol ive had four not quite the 8 mate fuck.... i thought i was bad have had 5 xobox 360s too tho, and tbh i do prefer the xbox controller...


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

yeah but i didn't sell mine to cash converters lol!.

sitting in a room with it on for 8 hours a night with thick smoke sitting on the lens ruins them i reckon. ps replaced 4 and i've paid r four but they aint worth wank.

never had a xbox 360 but had an original xbox the day they came out, i thought it was the bollox the way you could save the tunes on it from cd then play them whilst in game


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> yeah but i didn't sell mine to cash converters lol!.
> 
> sitting in a room with it on for 8 hours a night with thick smoke sitting on the lens ruins them i reckon. ps replaced 4 and i've paid r four but they aint worth wank.
> 
> never had a xbox 360 but had an original xbox the day they came out, i thought it was the bollox the way you could save the tunes on it from cd then play them whilst in game


lolol i didnt sell all mine to cash converters just some lolol

ive found as ive got older i just carnt concentrate on the games like i use to and get bored of them, could be im just getting old or just burnt out too many braincells lmao


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im stik thin really...9 st ringin wet....Scottish will tell ya he seen a pic lol


yeah m8 seen more fat on a butchers pencil than u lmao,....... where as i am genuinely 9st at the most and 6'2" tall but i eat like a fucking horse


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

i find games like gta and the likes where you can do what you want boring, i lose attention fast, kill a couple of people then switch it off.

cod and stuff like that with repetition suit me better


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

cheeky cunt lmao....im sick of eating mate......I have over 6000 cals a day....


ScottishWeedman said:


> yeah m8 seen more fat on a butchers pencil than u lmao,....... where as i am genuinely 9st at the most and 6'2" tall but i eat like a fucking horse


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

u just got a high matab mate that's why don't put waight on so easly...


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

do you eat big meals imc? i used to eat like a cunt when i was training, i still can eat a big meal but not more than one a day.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> i find games like gta and the likes where you can do what you want boring, i lose attention fast, kill a couple of people then switch it off.
> 
> cod and stuff like that with repetition suit me better


i found cod so hard to get into if you was not at it the start learning the maps etc also cod is full of kids ghb u like your young lads then???? lmao i prefer me strategy games where your the god lol only fucking chance i get to be god lol civilisation 5, football manager, company of heroes etc


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

have 6 meals a day.....and like cakes icecream n shit to build the cals up...im eating beef and mint sause now in a tray lol


ghb said:


> do you eat big meals imc? i used to eat like a cunt when i was training, i still can eat a big meal but not more than one a day.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

the steds make me hungry tho....if I don't eat I shake lmaoooo


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i found cod so hard to get into if you was not at it the start learning the maps etc also cod is full of kids ghb u like your young lads then???? lmao i prefer me strategy games where your the god lol only fucking chance i get to be god lol civilisation 5, football manager, company of heroes etc



Football manager....best game EVER made for any computer, and i wont hear any arguements about it ... its a fuking fact


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Football manager....best game EVER made for any computer, and i wont hear any arguements about it ... its a fuking fact


couldnt say truer myself geezer, whens the next out??? must be very soon???

best game ever made simple FACT lol i been playing that game since amiga and the 92/93 season when it was still championship manager, current game on the latest i just won the league every season with spurs last 30 yrs lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

6000 cals is fuck all if you are on the creamcake diet lolol aren't you supposed to be eating quinoa and brown rice with herring?


i used to like champ man back in the day but these days it is way too long winded. takes about 20 hours to do a season ffs.

and you got me pegged rambo, i like em young!


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

me main meals are fish rice and chicken everyday eat what I want pizza chinky ect on wweekends....


ghb said:


> 6000 cals is fuck all if you are on the creamcake diet lolol aren't you supposed to be eating quinoa and brown rice with herring?
> 
> 
> i used to like champ man back in the day but these days it is way too long winded. takes about 20 hours to do a season ffs.
> ...


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Oct 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> couldnt say truer myself geezer, whens the next out??? must be very soon???
> 
> best game ever made simple FACT lol i been playing that game since amiga and the 92/93 season when it was still championship manager, current game on the latest i just won the league every season with spurs last 30 yrs lmao


i think it nxt month m8 so anytime from 2morro lol usually october but they kept it back this year

been playing it since the 96/97 cm2 myself back when i was an innocent 12 year old boy that never knew fuck all bout weed


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me main meals are fish rice and chicken everyday eat what I want pizza chinky ect on wweekends....


why tho imc??? you got ya fam and your getting old lol too, is it just something u always done and are used too now?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i think it nxt month m8 so anytime from 2morro lol usually october but they kept it back this year


yeah usually this sort of time each year mate, but the last it took a long time before it was cracked properly without bugs, i actually brought me first pc game in many a year this year couldnt wait and just brought it.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> 6000 cals is fuck all if you are on the creamcake diet lolol aren't you supposed to be eating quinoa and brown rice with herring?
> 
> 
> i used to like champ man back in the day but these days it is way too long winded. takes about 20 hours to do a season ffs.
> ...


what up with you anyways ghb you talk trash like a pro lolol yet been a journal only bitch for years lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

well from age 15 to 23 I was a boxer at 24 I started bodybuilding....but yer its a part of me life now tbh.....ill stop wen im 50...routine as ppl would say.....I enjoy it tho...I train a few lads , some good blokes down the gym 2...


rambo22 said:


> why tho imc??? you got ya fam and your getting old lol too, is it just something u always done and are used too now?


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

i'm all about the weed rambo, always have been but you know, this shit can be entertaining too.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> i'm all about the weed rambo, always have been but you know, this shit can be entertaining too.


lol this shit is very entertaining shore dus beat being asked the same old shit over n over again, ive gave my lil sister instructions to grow and she smashed it while i was away growing is easy and just gets boring cause like you i was just about the weed, tbh i dont even like smoking it that much nemore just makes me even more lazy if that was possible lol and the lil sis is only 3 yrs behind me and im over the 30s lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

I find pressing 50kg dumbells harder than growing weed....that's just me tho....on a serious note tho.....na nothing to it really once get hang of it same as anything alse....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I find pressing 50 dumbells harder than growing weed....that's just me tho....on a serious note tho.....na nothing to it really once get hang of it same as anything alse....


mate your no fool that much has been clear since you joined riu, but gym or not 9stne is light lmao id crush you beneath a armpit lolol jus messing im a lover not a fighter unless u mess with me money or drugs that is lolol

you still hunting mate? that was me only concern of yours which really is no concern of mine lol but i love guns and to risk that license i dunno???


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lmao the 9 stone was a joke.....if u had of been on last nite wen pic was up b4 I del u wld of seen how big I was ha ha weedman saw it he was taking the piss 2 lmaooo.....don't do so much hunting now its cold cos wen u up in the hills trust me its fuking cold......yer I kno im risking it but......its one of them.....last time I went was bout 4 weeks ago


rambo22 said:


> mate your no fool that much has been clear since you joined riu, but gym or not 9stne is light lmao id crush you beneath a armpit lolol jus messing mate im a lover not a fighter unless u mess with me money or drugs that is lolol
> 
> you still hunting mate? that was me only concern of yours which really is no concern of mine lol but i love guns and to risk that license i dunno???


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao the 9 stone was a joke.....if u had of been on last nite wen pic was up b4 I del u wld of seen how big I was ha ha weedman saw it he was taking the piss 2 lmaooo.....don't do so much hunting now its cold cos wen u up in the hills trust me its fuking cold......yer I kno im risking it but......its one of them.....last time I went was bout 4 weeks ago


you showed some pics before and i was thinking 9stne was a bit light lolol

i was on last night as most know i jus missed the pics lol scotman an you and now ghb is talking trash too lol some of the best additions to the thread in years, people who got the fucking gonads to say what they think..........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

me and browinlaw planning to go south Africa to do some proppa hunting.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao the 9 stone was a joke.....if u had of been on last nite wen pic was up b4 I del u wld of seen how big I was ha ha weedman saw it he was taking the piss 2 lmaooo.....don't do so much hunting now its cold cos wen u up in the hills trust me its fuking cold......yer I kno im risking it but......its one of them.....last time I went was bout 4 weeks ago


dont let him kid u rambo i saved the pic he uploaded last night have a look  ur lucky if he even makes the 9st mark lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

im about 15st now lost 2 stone cos cutting up


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

fuk me don't show everyone my pic they will laff at me.....lmao fuking class mate


Garybhoy11 said:


> dont let him kid u rambo i saved the pic he uploaded last night have a look View attachment 2877996 ur lucky if he even makes the 9st mark lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me and browinlaw planning to go south Africa to do some proppa hunting.......


you said before mate, seriously u would not regret it i spent alot of time i SA fucking lovely country just make shore you end ya hunt with a week in cape town honest.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

oh mate 2 fuking rite cant go to sa with out going to capetown....


rambo22 said:


> you said before mate, seriously u would not regret it i spent alot of time i SA fucking lovely country just make shore you end ya hunt with a week in cape town honest.....


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

looking ripped imc, must be at 3 percent there lol

goodnight all.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you showed some pics before and i was thinking 9stne was a bit light lolol
> 
> i was on last night as most know i jus missed the pics lol scotman an you and now ghb is talking trash too lol some of the best additions to the thread in years, people who got the fucking gonads to say what they think..........


yeah mate but i been on the thread for over 3 years on and off with my old profile but only in last year and a half have i taken growing seriously and stuck around, but there is a good few lads on here that are entertaining and a slim few that are genuine good guys

oh actually i mean this profile lol i cant be arsed with the new username shit anymore fuck it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

id love to go to jamaca n smoke some of there shit....sommert I got to do b4 I die


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

-3 that was lamo....


ghb said:


> looking ripped imc, must be at 3 percent there lol
> 
> goodnight all.


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

ill drink to that...weres me coffee


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate but i been on the thread for over 3 years on and off with my old profile but only in last year and a half have i taken growing seriously and stuck around, but there is a good few lads on here that are entertaining and a slim few that are genuine good guys


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

but there is a good few lads on here that are entertaining and a slim few that are genuine good guys


l[/QUOTE]

that much is very true........


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill drink to that...weres me coffee


fucking coffee ya fanny wheres the vods more like it lol

i think like has been said a few times a uk thread meat would end in bloodbath lol we all different people in our own ways fuck mixing them all up for a night or two lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

dose make u laff tho..I cant take all the bitching and bolloks 2 seriously tho aint got time for it.......im not a bad lad as u kno Rambo...and will do anything for anyone.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

well id make shure went my fuking blood shed lmaooo..fuk me id eat most for brekky.....but not being bigheaded.....im a lover not a fighter...pffffttttt


rambo22 said:


> fucking coffee ya fanny wheres the vods more like it lol
> 
> i think like has been said a few times a uk thread meat would end in bloodbath lol we all different people in our own ways fuck mixing them all up for a night or two lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

ill just watch and laff at u guys stoned drunk and trying to kik fuk out eachother lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

respect me and yll get it back as ppl have found out I suppose......


imcjayt said:


> dose make u laff tho..I cant take all the bitching and bolloks 2 seriously tho aint got time for it.......im not a bad lad as u kno Rambo...and will do anything for anyone.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2013)

yeah m8 too many different personalities on here we can tolerate each other online but not sure about the face to face shit with some ppl, however there is a few i think i wud get on well with and a lot more i'd probably smash in the face with a sledgehammer lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> respect me and yll get it back as ppl have found out I suppose......


damn right, always been my motto to be nice to ppl until they fuck me off then u really dont wanna know me, however if ur nice then u will never get a more loyal and helpful person than myself


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dose make u laff tho..I cant take all the bitching and bolloks 2 seriously tho aint got time for it.......im not a bad lad as u kno Rambo...and will do anything for anyone.....


u warrant respect imc not cause you take steds which a galss or knife in ya neck wnt help lol but cause you can grow, you took all the shit online and your a decent bloke nowt else simples but give me a few drinks and id be well up for it lolol win or lose its all still good fun.......

violence really dus solve nuffing n in most case's just leads to yet more and im also not one for it but sumtimes its the only way as sad as it is....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

exactly mate...same as in the real world...aint got time for cunts......got a hand full of mates that's it......but nothings ever simple..u always get that 1 cunt.......


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lmao that cunts got to get to me neak first lmao......yer toe to toe ill go with anyone without weps.....they win me ill shake there hand like a real man......I don't brag....I keep quiert...but 1 thing I do kno how to do is fight......and never lost 1 yet.......but weres it get u.....saw fuking head in the morning......id rather grow now and sing to me girls ha ha ha


rambo22 said:


> u warrant respect imc not cause you take steds which a galss or knife in ya neck wnt help lol but cause you can grow, you took all the shit online and your a decent bloke nowt else simples but give me a few drinks and id be well up for it lolol win or lose its all still good fun.......
> 
> violence really dus solve nuffing n in most case's just leads to yet more and im also not one for it but sumtimes its the only way as sad as it is....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lmao that cunts got to get to me neak first lmao......yer toe to toe ill go with anyone without weps.....they win me ill shake there hand like a real man......I don't brag....I keep quiert...but 1 thing I do kno how to do is fight......and never lost 1 yet.......but weres it get u.....saw fuking head in the morning......id rather grow now and sing to me girls ha ha ha


every one bleeds mate and most dont like the site of it, im no hardman never have been but ill glass you to win that fight before i use my fists as bad as it sounds, your soon see with the growing too that its fucking boring and singing to them dont help much either lol


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

like I sed....got to get that glass to me neak first lol....been there done that.....6 tried it the once with bottles only went out for pint with me sister......went thru the lot of them ......anyone can throw punches....and anyone can be a pussy and use weps.....u got to be able to take a beating first....and many don't get bak up of 1 off me.....im not bragging not being a cunt......but realerty lad...cmon.......lets not go down that road Rambo cos I like u and respect u lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> like I sed....got to get that glass to me neak first lol....been there done that.....6 tried it the once with bottles only went out for pint with me sister......went thru the lot of them ......anyone can throw punches....and anyone can be a pussy and use weps.....u got to be able to take a beating first....and many don't get bak up of 1 off me.....im not bragging not being a cunt......but realerty lad...cmon.......lets not go down that road Rambo cos I like u and respect u lolol


lolol in not going down any road but i brought up in and lived in east london not the sticks most me life, theres no hardmen in my areas cause some kid could take ya life anytime with a knife or a gun simple fact.........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

yer pussys....but my blades in me sunviser everywere I go just incase I come across 1.....east London west London yourkshire scots bham....makes no diff to me lol.......all talk most.....


rambo22 said:


> lolol in not going down any road but i brought up in and lived in east london not the sticks most me life, theres no hardmen in my areas cause some kid could take ya life anytime with a knife or a gun simple fact.........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

think enuffs been sed on this matter tho ay.........im a lover not a fighter.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer pussys....but my blades in me sunviser everywere I go just incase I come across 1.....east London west London yourkshire scots bham....makes no diff to me lol.......all talk most.....


no mate it aint, in the big citys it different dont matter how hard or stuff you are theres always some gang or sumone that could shoot ya or go ten handed to ya with knifes etc, ive lived all over the country and the world tbh and i no that small town im the hardest mentality u speak off it just aint true cause we all humans we all die and we all bleed.......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> think enuffs been sed on this matter tho ay.........im a lover not a fighter.......


 but that i totally agree with i really am a lover not a fighter violence is pointless and always leads to yet more.........


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

lol ok mate ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2013)

mate im from Glasgow the once murder capital of europe and i know how shit goes on the streets fuck i grew up in care, but i also know there is no excuse for weapons under any circumstances, i'd rather fight someone 5 times my size knowing im gonna get beat fairly and walk away to fight another day than get stabbed and die for some wee fanny that thinks he's hard cos he got a blade


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol ok mate ha ha


your only kidding yaslelf imc, keep thinking your the hardest badest mofo you will only come unstuck oneday unless you never step outside the valleys lol im not saying u carnt handle yaself but you bleed like the rest do and prob more with all them steds lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate im from Glasgow the once murder capital of europe and i know how shit goes on the streets fuck i grew up in care, but i also know there is no excuse for weapons under any circumstances, i'd rather fight someone 5 times my size knowing im gonna get beat but walk away to fight another day than get stabbed and die for some wee fanny that thinks he's hard cos he got a blade


your in the knife capital of europe mate, but still id rather win that fight than lose it sorry....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2013)

right lads im off to ma bed, up early to get the kids ready for school, gonna go smoke my joint and pass out.....laters


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> right lads im off to ma bed, up early to get the kids ready for school, gonna go smoke my joint and pass out.....laters


yeah same here before i upset anyone again lol night gboy and night all.....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

sighs...mate im not kidding me self....I never sed I was the hardest...theres always some cunt out there who will beat me......and id shake there hand.....all the respect to u mate really....but it aint gonna be u....glass or no glass.....I wldnt fight u anyways I got 2 much respect for u Rambo...your having a hard time atm as we all kno....the vods wont work mate.......common big lad pull ya self togeva yll sort all this shit out soon......keep ya chin up mate........


rambo22 said:


> your only kidding yaslelf imc, keep thinking your the hardest badest mofo you will only come unstuck oneday unless you never step outside the valleys lol im not saying u carnt handle yaself but you bleed like the rest do and prob more with all them steds lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> sighs...mate im not kidding me self....I never sed I was the hardest...theres always some cunt out there who will beat me......and id shake there hand.....all the respect to u mate really....but it aint gonna be u....glass or no glass.....I wldnt fight u anyways I got 2 much respect for u Rambo...your having a hard time atm as we all kno....the vods wont work mate.......common big lad pull ya self togeva yll sort all this shit out soon......keep ya chin up mate........


ffs sake geezer i aint challenging u lmao

all im saying is ive lived all across the world and in big citys in england and being phisically fit dont mean shit when your outnumbered with knifes or guns lol i really am going to bed now ffs i thought a lil better of you mate....


----------



## imcjayt (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it sounded like u was mate....but the last few days aint been u mate seriously.....u can think betta of me mate cos realerty u kno im sound....but I aint gonna fall out with u I class u as a friend , someone I trust too...im one of the good guys lolol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2013)

very interesting discussion .............man bleeds......I took up the katana cos its prob the most effective cutting weapon known...it would be a challenge to kill a mouse with it but not a bull, the larger the target the easier the strike. when you cut through pig thigh bone u feel a slight click as it passes through the femur. I can draw it an decapitate something in less than 1 sec, when I chop wood with it the logs explode apart..............no need to poison the body or eat excessively either......I am definitely no hard man, but I still need to protect my family from the degenerate scum bags so I am armed legally with all sorts of weapons and can use them all, my favourite being the 45 lb recurve bow with carbon arrows, I can hit yellow at 50 metres


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2013)

i can hit a moving target at 30-40 ft with my throwing knives . static i can pick the point i want to hit, am pretty good with an axe too.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im about 15st now lost 2 stone cos* cutting up*



why are you cutting up for winter?? you must have been a blob throughout summer! i used to bulk in the winter and let the jumpers n girdles hide it..........

are you eating 6000 proper cals or empty ones....a big mac meal will easy give ya 1000 cals but all empty and shit and useless to you espesh when on roids.........

you got an 8 pack or a kettle belly???

EDIT: lool how rude m sure you know bout empty cals blah blah they were questions lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 1, 2013)

fuck i need to sort me shit out, i read half my posts the next day and cringe, fighting lmao i lost more than i ever won, can take a mean beating tho lol

i been under a lil bit of pressure this last month and hitting the bottle hard, gotta sort that shit out before me liver packs in or me boozed up mouth gets me another hiding lol and not just a verbal online one, im fucking off for a bit take it easy lads.

ill be back lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> very interesting discussion .............man bleeds......I took up the katana cos its prob the most effective cutting weapon known...it would be a challenge to kill a mouse with it but not a bull, the larger the target the easier the strike. when you cut through pig thigh bone u feel a slight click as it passes through the femur. I can draw it an decapitate something in less than 1 sec, when I chop wood with it the logs explode apart..............no need to poison the body or eat excessively either......*I am definitely no hard man*, but I still need to protect my family from the degenerate scum bags so I am armed legally with all sorts of weapons and can use them all, my favourite being the 45 lb recurve bow with carbon arrows, I can hit yellow at 50 metres


*Goshinkwai *its the form of ju jitsu that the brittish special air service aka SAS use to train troopers in hand to hand combat, the point of the art is to NOT engage in a boxing style bash up, where you WILL sustain damage and could poss loose due to too many variables outside of your control,

instead it aims for the user to deliver a very fast set of close movements that will infilct the maximum amount of pain in the quickest time, allowing the user to be able to cailmly walk away from the attacker....

used moves, inc locks, open palm punches, below knee kicks, however hitting a person on a large area will lesson the impact and effect so more concentrated on are the eye gouges and throat grabs, and instant extreme pain moves.

the philosphy of the martail art is 100% pain as fast as possible.

it is similar to wing chun in moves and style and also uses the same body wieght principles to help use the attackers own size againt them...


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck i need to sort me shit out, i read half my posts the next day and cringe, fighting lmao i lost more than i ever won, can take a mean beating tho lol
> 
> i been under a lil bit of pressure this last month and hitting the bottle hard, gotta sort that shit out before me liver packs in or me boozed up mouth gets me another hiding lol and not just a verbal online one, im fucking off for a bit take it easy lads.
> 
> ill be back lol


BABY COME BACK..........yorkstars a big boy, im sure its not the first row hes had or the last!!!

just read ya pm..........

in times of dispare stay amongst your interweb friends lol....

plus it sort of feels like its your thread man, like your its daddy.....dont leave yourbaby!!!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 1, 2013)

"Wing - chun", . .that reminds me, Haven't had a chinky for ages !


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *i can hit a moving target at 30-40 ft with my throwing knives *. static i can pick the point i want to hit, am pretty good with an axe too.


im good like that too, i can hit my mates missus in the face with jizzum from about 10foot when shes static.......reduced down to only 2ft when shes running away screaming "*WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING*!!!" though.........swings n roundabouts eh!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 1, 2013)

Hahaha Yeh I like it sheepy lmao made me chuckle anyway. @ Rambo sounds like a good idea mate u been highly strung and I know exactly how it feels once you know what's what off sols and pigs you'll be sound mate. But that drink ain't helping bro serious its a fuckin killer mate. But don't get too down man all will be OK Yeh!


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> hahaha yeh i like it *sheepy* lmao made me chuckle anyway. *@ rambo* sounds like a good idea mate u been highly strung and i know exactly how it feels once you know what's what off sols and pigs you'll be sound mate. But that drink ain't helping bro serious its a fuckin killer mate. But don't get too down man all will be ok yeh!


am i fucking invisible........fucking gems.....i post gems man


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Nov 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck i need to sort me shit out, i read half my posts the next day and cringe, fighting lmao i lost more than i ever won, can take a mean beating tho lol
> 
> i been under a lil bit of pressure this last month and hitting the bottle hard, gotta sort that shit out before me liver packs in or me boozed up mouth gets me another hiding lol and not just a verbal online one, im fucking off for a bit take it easy lads.
> 
> ill be back lol


take it easy m8 and get urself 2gether, most of us know the last few days u aint been urself,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^^^ yeah what SW said


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2013)

anyone ever used thctalk.com before??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

well i decided u get myself a new 6" fan to replace my 4" one, it arrived today and i tried it out but fuck me it sounds like a small plane taking off in my room, i think its too noisy and will be a bit dodgy as the neighbors might hear it, so was wondering i any of u have any quick fix ideas that will make it a little quieter or at least muffle the sound a bit, dont wanna have wasted all this money on something i now cant use, plus with my new tent coming on monday i need the 4" fan i was replacing on the big tent for the new one. aaarrrgghhhhh !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> why are you cutting up for winter?? you must have been a blob throughout summer! i used to bulk in the winter and let the jumpers n girdles hide it..........
> 
> are you eating 6000 proper cals or empty ones....a big mac meal will easy give ya 1000 cals but all empty and shit and useless to you espesh when on roids.........
> 
> ...


  you just need a bigger blouse lemon lad


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well i decided u get myself a new 6" fan to replace my 4" one, it arrived today and i tried it out but fuck me it sounds like a small plane taking off in my room, i think its too noisy and will be a bit dodgy as the neighbors might hear it, so was wondering i any of u have any quick fix ideas that will make it a little quieter or at least muffle the sound a bit, dont wanna have wasted all this money on something i now cant use, plus with my new tent coming on monday i need the 4" fan i was replacing on the big tent for the new one. aaarrrgghhhhh !!!
> 
> View attachment 2878299


Without going into a lot of work like making a box for it lined with that egg box like foam is say sell it and buy an rvk mate. But seen as your training your chippy skills build a box will be a nice lil project lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Without going into a lot of work like making a box for it lined with that egg box like foam is say sell it and buy an rvk mate. But seen as your training your chippy skills build a box will be a nice lil project lol


i wud build a box m8 but i dont have the time or materials right now and time is the most important factor here i have 3 days at most to get something sorted or i risk fucking up this grow due to lack of ventilation as ireally dont wanna be running that fan 18hrs a day while its so loud, i had it on upstairs with door closed and could clearly hear it downstairs in my living room.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

the wife just txt me saying she bought me Gta 5 and is on her way home with it, so thats my next cpl weeks sorted


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the wife just txt me saying she bought me Gta 5 and is on her way home with it, so thats my next cpl weeks sorted




gta 5?? ps3 i hope


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

just installing it now, and no m8 its on my xbox 360, never had a ps3 myself. also turbs i bbm u the other day u gonna reply lol


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just installing it now, and no m8 its on my xbox 360, never had a ps3 myself. also turbs i bbm u the other day u gonna reply lol


fuk sake, get rid of the console buy a mens opne! shitty shtbox.,

aint had me phone on,, il checknow, soz blad!


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 1, 2013)

take it apart and get sum lekki grease lube it all up and put bak togther,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

evening lads....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

afternoon imc hows tricks, ?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

yer not to bad lad....pm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

im just sitting getting my 1st proper shot of gta 5 and i have to agree with most it is a fucking awesome game


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

and to top it off my pizza hut delivery has just arrived for lunch, munch time


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

coming on nice.....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2013)

Yorkie s right iso is low grade .....not for us internally but will keep as a topical cos this stuff can deal with melanoma and basal cell carcinoma aka rodent ulcer....starts as a little spot and bores into yer face and eats yer brain....apparently


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 1, 2013)

Lovely little package I received this morning cheers turd  

Its got a nice sweet smell to it almost the same as northern lights but with a hint of funky berries and cheese. Nice and dense and trichs are cloudy with very few amber just here n there. Smokes pretty smooth with a nice hit to the chest tastes how it smells aswell like a fruity northern lights. starts off with a nice head high then leaves u all tired n yawning glazed eyes and shit . Good job man will be better when she's done


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> coming on nice.....View attachment 2878358View attachment 2878359


Looking nice mate that one at the backs a beast how tall is she? Good job mate


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> coming on nice.....View attachment 2878358View attachment 2878359


not bad for hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> Yorkie s right iso is low grade .....not for us internally but will keep as a topical cos this stuff can deal with melanoma and basal cell carcinoma aka rodent ulcer....starts as a little spot and bores into yer face and eats yer brain....apparently


iso is only low grade if you use low grade product surely?


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well i decided u get myself a new 6" fan to replace my 4" one, it arrived today and i tried it out but fuck me it sounds like a small plane taking off in my room, i think its too noisy and will be a bit dodgy as the neighbors might hear it, so was wondering i any of u have any quick fix ideas that will make it a little quieter or at least muffle the sound a bit, dont wanna have wasted all this money on something i now cant use, plus with my new tent coming on monday i need the 4" fan i was replacing on the big tent for the new one. aaarrrgghhhhh !!!
> 
> View attachment 2878299


fan speed controller or a silencer, both wil cost ££. i have used both and prefer a fan speed controller if i live in the property or a silencer if i don't. you should hear the noise my 8" supposedly silent box fan makes, sounds like a 747 taking off on 24 hours a day too, the neighbours must fucking hate my guts.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> iso is only low grade if you use low grade product surely?


maybe don but my feeling is if ypu are gonna extract then this is not the healthiest/tastiest option, the fact that the iso strips out a lot more than just the resin......the missus took one toke and said nah, so yeah prob my technique is a little off but that iso has a high molecular weight and doesn't vape off like butane......im no fan of the bho either really mate but ive never had anything fancy and remain open minded on the subject


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

fuk off u lol


Turbanator said:


> not bad for hash


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

she close to 5 foot.....theres 2 side my side cant see other 1......


shawnybizzle said:


> Looking nice mate that one at the backs a beast how tall is she? Good job mate


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> she close to 5 foot.....theres 2 side my side cant see other 1......


 ok so you will get a lot of hash!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

cant hear a peep out my box fan its only 6 inch tho 1500m3 at my local bloke makes them and sells them there with a speed controller built onto box.....


ghb said:


> fan speed controller or a silencer, both wil cost ££. i have used both and prefer a fan speed controller if i live in the property or a silencer if i don't. you should hear the noise my 8" supposedly silent box fan makes, sounds like a 747 taking off on 24 hours a day too, the neighbours must fucking hate my guts.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

well yer there wld be a lot of hash.....them top colas be a foot long lol......im still waiting for the day from u to say nice job lad......but that's never gonna happen or even a likes is it lmaoooooooo....cunt


Turbanator said:


> ok so you will get a lot of hash!


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well yer there wld be a lot of hash.....them top colas be a foot long lol......im still waiting for the day from u to say nice job lad......but that's never gonna happen or even a likes is it lmaoooooooo....cunt


ima pesamist! and it was actually coming, but now ur begging for it........................LOL


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

u make me fuking laff u do lolol....well fuk ya then.....


Turbanator said:


> ima pesamist! and it was actually coming, but now ur begging for it........................LOL


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

still got 6 weeks left(11 weeks)....cant come quick enuff want to get new setup done...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Turbanator again.


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2013)

perlite is the bollocks for putting in the propagator if anyone hasn't tried it, protects the roots from light and lets them grow a fair bit of fuzziness.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

will have to try that 1.....


ghb said:


> perlite is the bollocks for putting in the propagator if anyone hasn't tried it, protects the roots from light and lets them grow a fair bit of fuzziness.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> will have to try that 1.....


nice roots on those mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

@sae give me a pm wen u online m8 let me know fairy arrived safely


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 1, 2013)

I become a grandad today !, that's all I fucking need .


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats sheep. 

I been in bed feeling rough all day going back to sleep in a minute. Gonna sort the timer out though for the girls to go into flower. Tomorrow will have to have them sorted with the wilma system. 4 more weeks to I chop the little tent hoping around 4 oz in there. Just like to always have something to look forward too chopping. Gonna be starting next lot off when they get here aswell. 

Anyone got a decent 8week strain I should give a try? Only gonna be done under the 250w but nice to try something new sorta thing.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 1, 2013)

Cheers Mr Ninja, I love harvest festival time best .


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 1, 2013)

Pink floyed concert on beeb4, love floyed, but I got to hide the rope !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 1, 2013)

My dippy ellse from bb looks smashin , each pistol on every bud is so long & fat , a single one could pleasure the fairer sex I'm certain !, or even the homosexual community .


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

think only decent strain wld be exo at 9 weeks......


ninja1 said:


> Congrats sheep.
> 
> I been in bed feeling rough all day going back to sleep in a minute. Gonna sort the timer out though for the girls to go into flower. Tomorrow will have to have them sorted with the wilma system. 4 more weeks to I chop the little tent hoping around 4 oz in there. Just like to always have something to look forward too chopping. Gonna be starting next lot off when they get here aswell.
> 
> Anyone got a decent 8week strain I should give a try? Only gonna be done under the 250w but nice to try something new sorta thing.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

quiert 2 nite.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2013)

yeah m8 every cunts away playing gta lol. ive just gave up on it for the night


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

think I need to get a cons lol im missing out on the gta I think lol


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Reckon the new gta will come out on the Xbox one? Not bothering with consoles until that comes out.


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2013)

been playing the new battlefield tonight, it's funny the way you can blow everything up, get in a tank and destroy the map.

it got boring fast though, kind of like gta you need to really get into it and focus to get the best out of it.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm one of the losers who gets gta and never finishes it. Unlock all the maps then spend my time driving around talking to myself n doing random shit lol.

New battlefield any good online? Can't decide if I'm gonna go with Xbox one or ps4 probably will depend on what most my pals get.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 1, 2013)

no im playing bad company 2 atm.....ive still got to get bf4 and ghosts wen it comes out......


ghb said:


> been playing the new battlefield tonight, it's funny the way you can blow everything up, get in a tank and destroy the map.
> 
> it got boring fast though, kind of like gta you need to really get into it and focus to get the best out of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2013)

well, any guesses on how many chelski are going to hump newcastle by today. ever the optimist i'm reckoning we'll lose 3-1


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2013)

lol, that's the attitude don, expect to lose, anything else is a bonus!. personally I think it could be a low scoring affair so i'll plump for a 1-0 Chelsea maybe even a 1-1 if pardew can get them to pull their finger out.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

morning fucko's, what we all up to today?

any of u lot wanna swap a 6"extractor fan for a 4" one, i have a brand new in box 6" strube/swiftair (rvk style) fan its just a little too big and noisy for my op so would prefer another 4". my new tent is on its way so i need to sort the fans out asap as the beans have alraedy been planted and just popped above soil this morning, will be under the 400w veg light on monday when new tent is here. for now my casey jones is in the large flower tent on its own under a 600 hps and loving it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Reckon the new gta will come out on the Xbox one?


I highly doubt it.

It's different hardware and architecture completely making a port over bloody difficult if not impossible, they'd have to reprogram an entirely new game from scratch to release it on the new consoles and they're not about to go through another 5 years of development and £170mil.

There's been an online petition since last year to get them to release GTA5 on the PC but that isn't happening either.

The new consoles may get the next instalment of the franchise but don't expect it to come for a good few years, the most expensive video game of all time (only about 3 movies cost more to make) doesn't come around often.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

NBA 2K14 drops in 15 mins, now waiting on Battlefield 4 and Batman: Arkham Origins.

That's my November wasted!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> NBA 2K14 drops in 15 mins, now waiting on Battlefield 4 and Batman: Arkham Origins.
> 
> That's my November wasted!


yeah that Batman arkham origins looks mint, im still playing the last one arkham city and even that is still a pretty good game


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2013)

Morning all....

@garybhoy your Fairy arrived safe an sound yesterday thank you but been so exhausted from work I just had a few to smoke then crashed out in bed lol, been surviving on 3-4hrs sleep a night for the last fortnight so was nice to just have a smoke n hit the sack lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

In growing news I have a confirmed female from my 3 Anesthesia beans I won for the cloner tutorial.

I'll flower out the 2 males over the next fortnight or so and harvest the pollen from the better one for a seed run at a later date, I'm going to flower out the female first to see what she's like and then run beans for the pheno hunt from a clone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah that Batman arkham origins looks mint, im still playing the last one arkham city and even that is still a pretty good game


Lol, I was playing Grid 2 the other day and having a particularly good session. 
I tried to record some video of the races so I could post them for you all, if I get the video capture program to film at half the resolution I'm playing game at on my PC and also to film at half the FPS so it captures @ 30FPS the file size is still 1GB per min of footage.

A 3min race video is nearly 3.5GB of file!

I'm going to have to try it with a less intense game. (?)


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning fucko's, what we all up to today?
> 
> any of u lot wanna swap a 6"extractor fan for a 4" one, i have a brand new in box 6" strube/swiftair (rvk style) fan its just a little too big and noisy for my op so would prefer another 4". my new tent is on its way so i need to sort the fans out asap as the beans have alraedy been planted and just popped above soil this morning, will be under the 400w veg light on monday when new tent is here. for now my casey jones is in the large flower tent on its own under a 600 hps and loving it.
> View attachment 2879405


you nutjob! why not try a speed controller first, i would imagine a 6" turned down to half way will still give more oomph than a 4", then when summer comes back around you will be glad you kept hold of it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 2, 2013)

Easy boys how are we all? Got woke up to head in bed this morning sweeeeeet I'd rather wake up and see my tent flourishing though. Think my new plan is to get an old wardrobe and whack a cool tube in there 600 of course few fans and just 1 plant make her a fooookin beast? What ya rekon lads?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> easy boys how are we all? Got woke up to head in bed this morning sweeeeeet i'd rather wake up and see my tent flourishing though. Think my new plan is to get an old wardrobe and whack a cool tube in there 600 of course few fans and just 1 plant make her a fooookin beast? What ya rekon lads?


.........scrog.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........scrog.


Yeh think turb mentioned scrog aswell. Think it would be my best plan of attack for max yield aye. Just need a new wardrobe now and lights and nutes and fans I've got seeds lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> you nutjob! why not try a speed controller first, i would imagine a 6" turned down to half way will still give more oomph than a 4", then when summer comes back around you will be glad you kept hold of it.


i aint to good with electrics m8 and wouldnt know how to wire the speed controller up thats why i buy my fans already wired as well to avoid any accidents, i aint completely thick i just prefer to be safe, its just i need it sorted by mon-tue at the latest so buying another fan or swapping is quicker and easier


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all....
> 
> @garybhoy your Fairy arrived safe an sound yesterday thank you but been so exhausted from work I just had a few to smoke then crashed out in bed lol, been surviving on 3-4hrs sleep a night for the last fortnight so was nice to just have a smoke n hit the sack lol


no worries m8, like i said i know it wasnt the best but still better than sitting with nothing,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i aint to good with electrics m8 and wouldnt know how to wire the speed controller up thats why i buy my fans already wired as well to avoid any accidents, i aint completely thick i just prefer to be safe, its just i need it sorted by mon-tue at the latest so buying another fan or swapping is quicker and easier


Speed controllers come all ready wired up I think all you have to do is wire it to the fan. But it ain't gonna mek it much quieter if I were u I'd get a new rvk or ruck mate and hang on to the other I'm sure it will come in handy for u or sum else down the line


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i aint to good with electrics m8 and wouldnt know how to wire the speed controller up thats why i buy my fans already wired as well to avoid any accidents, i aint completely thick i just prefer to be safe, its just i need it sorted by mon-tue at the latest so buying another fan or swapping is quicker and easier


If you haven't had that fan long mate can you not send it back/swap it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you haven't had that fan long mate can you not send it back/swap it?


i only got it yesterday m8 but ordered it from a hydro shop on ebay and i aint one for sending anything back lol i'd rather sell, swap or keep it for future


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

u gonna have a blast on ghosts?


The Yorkshireman said:


> NBA 2K14 drops in 15 mins, now waiting on Battlefield 4 and Batman: Arkham Origins.
> 
> That's my November wasted!


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2013)

i got this one for 40 quid, plug in the fan and use it as a dimmer, it doesn't get much simpler. i have an 8" rvk when turned down to half way you can't hear it in the next room and it still cools 3 open bulb 600's easily, 77f in veg (18-6).

i reckon ghosts will be the worst call of duty ever imc, i don't like what i am seeing so far, they have definately put the minimum amount of effort in, it looks like they are saving themselves for the next gen consoles next year. i'll still buy it but doubt i'll get as much play as i did on mw3/bo2.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> i got this one for 40 quid, plug in the fan and use it as a dimmer, it doesn't get much simpler. i have an 8" rvk when turned down to half way you can't hear it in the next room and it still cools 3 open bulb 600's easily, 77f in veg (18-6).
> 
> i reckon ghosts will be the worst call of duty ever imc, i don't like what i am seeing so far, they have definately put the minimum amount of effort in, it looks like they are saving themselves for the next gen consoles next year. i'll still buy it but doubt i'll get as much play as i did on mw3/bo2.


do u have a link to somewhere i can buy that?

i only need my 6" fan to keep my 1.6m tent cool with a 600w open hps in there do u think at half speed it wud do the job? the fan i have says it does 700m p/h


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2013)

sorry lad i'm a go to the grow shop in person kind of person.

i'm sure you would do fine with it turned down halfway maybe even lower, it all depends on your overall set up.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> i got this one for 40 quid, plug in the fan and use it as a dimmer, it doesn't get much simpler. i have an 8" rvk when turned down to half way you can't hear it in the next room and it still cools 3 open bulb 600's easily, 77f in veg (18-6).
> 
> i reckon ghosts will be the worst call of duty ever imc, i don't like what i am seeing so far, they have definately put the minimum amount of effort in, it looks like they are saving themselves for the next gen consoles next year. i'll still buy it but doubt i'll get as much play as i did on mw3/bo2.


i had one something like that, it's a lead, plug on one end socket on the other and controller in the middle, cheap but does the job 100%. most of the time my 8 inch fan is only running half power, I've had it about a year an a half with no problems. No point spendin big money on one when this works...,get one gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> sorry lad i'm a go to the grow shop in person kind of person.
> 
> i'm sure you would do fine with it turned down halfway maybe even lower, it all depends on your overall set up.


its kl i found that one and another on ebay, funds are tight now with xmas and my son bday in cpl weeks so do u think this one wud be of any use? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plug-in-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-Fan-Speed-Controller-/300618574475?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item45fe436a8b

if not i can get the one u use for 35 but i wont be able to order it for another week or so http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMSCOM-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-FOR-HYDROPONIC-RUCK-RVK-VENTS-FANS-/261111969207?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3ccb7c75b7


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl i found that one and another on ebay, funds are tight now with xmas and my son bday in cpl weeks so do u think this one wud be of any use? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plug-in-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-Fan-Speed-Controller-/300618574475?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item45fe436a8b
> 
> if not i can get the one u use for 35 but i wont be able to order it for another week or so http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMSCOM-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-FOR-HYDROPONIC-RUCK-RVK-VENTS-FANS-/261111969207?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3ccb7c75b7


For all the first one costs if give it a go, if not good enough order the better one in a few weeks, never know the cheap one might be alright


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> For all the first one costs if give it a go, if not good enough order the better one in a few weeks, never know the cheap one might be alright


yeah thats what i was thinking, fuck it gonna order it now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

had already went and ordered another new 4" fan earlier as well lol if this wee fan controller works on my 6" then at least i can use the new 4" one as an intake for the new tent fingers crossed it works cos then thats me fully sorted for my perp grows. everything shud be here by end of this week


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

DOMINOES motherfucker lol its lunch time and my pizzas and chicken just arrived......munchies !!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2013)

been laying off the doms lately, i spent over 5 grand in the last two and a bit years at my local and they won't even give me a portion of cookies the cunts. i reckon they have cheapend the pepperoni, it's not what it was.....

that speed controller is from basement shiting, it is designed for the very purpose you intend to use it for so it should be ok, just be careful they don't send you a pair of bungees and a 15l pot instead lol!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

lol yeah i got that cheap one but from another supplier as i dont like basement lighting myself lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its kl i found that one and another on ebay, funds are tight now with xmas and my son bday in cpl weeks so do u think this one wud be of any use? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plug-in-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-Fan-Speed-Controller-/300618574475?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item45fe436a8b
> 
> if not i can get the one u use for 35 but i wont be able to order it for another week or so http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMSCOM-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-FOR-HYDROPONIC-RUCK-RVK-VENTS-FANS-/261111969207?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3ccb7c75b7


I've been using that first speed controller you're on about for a few years Gaza, it does the job fine, but the more u turn it down, u get a humming coming from the fan, if u can live with it , no probs.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I've been using that first speed controller you're on about for a few years Gaza, it does the job fine, but the more u turn it down, u get a humming coming from the fan, if u can live with it , no probs.


dont mind a gentle humming mate as long as it improves the noise coming from it now i'll be happy just dont want anyone hearing the fans running


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol yeah i got that cheap one but from another supplier as i dont like basement lighting myself lol


You'll end up looking like a pizza if u carry on Lol I'm a pizza hut fan me self never really like dominos


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You'll end up looking like a pizza if u carry on Lol I'm a pizza hut fan me self never really like dominos


had a pizza hut for lunch yesterday mate but i think their pizzas are really dry and never enough sauce on the base, and i prefer dominoes sides, however i would and have gone to pizza hut purely for their cookie dough dessert its bloody lovely lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 2, 2013)

Hahaha pizza mad. My local curry house make a good pizza £6 for a large and there bostin but now and again they let me down with a dutty greasy one . I want pizza now yer fucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol, that's the attitude don, expect to lose, anything else is a bonus!. personally I think it could be a low scoring affair so i'll plump for a 1-0 Chelsea maybe even a 1-1 if pardew can get them to pull their finger out.


FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH accumulater is fucked but do I give a monkeys lmao. Drinking 10% beer two days on the trot. Pissed adtera a half haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i only got it yesterday m8 but ordered it from a hydro shop on ebay and i aint one for sending anything back lol i'd rather sell, swap or keep it for future


You can send it back for a refund or replacement within 14 days for no reason at all cos you bought it from the internet.

I don't mean send it back and get a refund, I mean send it back and swap it for a 4"/5" from the same shop.
Just tell them you bought a little too large and get a smaller one with a bit of change.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u gonna have a blast on ghosts?


Aye I'll download it to see what's what but I'm not holding my breath for it to be worth playing.

Blacks Ops II was the shittiest console to PC port yet, the textures are vomit worthy.
I played about 10 mins of it and fucked it off again for Battlefield 3.
COD is a console port over, BF was programmed from the ground up to run on PC's first.

I prefer realistic shooters over a COD run and gun noobfest to be honest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Something wrong with that NBA 2K14, runs @ 3fps so that has just got fucked off too.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

I cant get into black ops 2....have a blast on zombies now and then....me brow inlaw ranked like 5000 on there.....I like bf3 just waiting to get 4.......nother question guys im on week 5 wen shld I realy start using the pk and the boost...didn't really want to over do them


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

ive had a few probs with the ag.....they quite tempremental to grow....not like the bc....but still coming along ok....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2013)

just had to turn gta off for a bit almost threw my control thru the tv, one fukin mission i just cant get past... aaarrrgghhhh. frustrating aint the word feel like im going mad lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> Im on week 5 wen shld I realy start using the pk and the boost...didn't really want to over do them


I up the PK around week 5 myself.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

yer I was thinking round about now......will start next feeding


The Yorkshireman said:


> I up the PK around week 5 myself.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

suppose they will do eh...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

any idea why these have gone red yourky.....didn't last run.....is it because my temps about 26?...... looks lovley tho....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any idea why these have gone red yourky.....didn't last run.....is it because my temps about 26?......View attachment 2879738 looks lovley tho....


You mean the hairs?

Don't know mate, maybe.

What are your night time/lights off temps like?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

yer the hairs......I don't kno bout temps at nite ill check it later....but wen lights on for 12h its a const 26.........


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

and anymore on that exo scrog......??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer the hairs......I don't kno bout temps at nite ill check it later....but wen lights on for 12h its a const 26.........


26c lights on is about spot on mate, I bet it'll be your night temps coming down a little bit that is causing the colour.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

yer will be nice if the leafs change 2 later on in flower.......


The Yorkshireman said:


> 26c lights on is about spot on mate, I bet it'll be your night temps coming down a little bit that is causing the colour.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> and anymore on that exo scrog......??


It's going on aye, they've just been put into the final 15L pots but it's damn cold in the attic and with the 600 being in a cooltube veg is really slow.

I might stick the bare 400 in there as well for a bit of warmth and running 1000w will give em a kick up the arse.

The Exo pot's aren't airpot's either so that adds to the veg time. I fucking hate regular pots, shit takes forever to veg.
After this Exo run you'll never see me use a regular plant pot again, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

im gonna be doing mine in the new 25l 8 pot Wilma im getting....iver 4 psy and 4 exo or just run the 8 exo......got to wait for these to fin first


The Yorkshireman said:


> It's going on aye, they've just been put into the final 15L pots but it's damn cold in the attic and with the 600 being in a cooltube veg is really slow.
> 
> I might stick the bare 400 in there as well for a bit of warmth and running 1000w will give em a kick up the arse.
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

looking fwd to seing yours if u post.....noing yll do them justice.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im gonna be doing mine in the new 25l 8 pot Wilma im getting....iver 4 psy and 4 exo or just run the 8 exo......got to wait for these to fin first


You'll need a fucking big tent/room for those trees mate, lol.

25L pots are overkill for hand watering, in a Wilma they'd be monsters.
The 15L Wilma Big 4 pot is about as big as a single tent needs so two Big 4's in a double tent would be ideal, you could substitute the 15L square Wilma pots for 20L airpots. 
I'm pretty sure they fit perfect.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

its going in a 2.4...tent...think its gonna be tight tho......it will be the 2 4 pot systems ill get as the 8 pot will be a bit big and bit dodgy carrying that into house lol......but yer bloke in shop got the 2.4 setup with the 2 4 pot 25l looks fine too me.....the only going under 600 hoods 1 to a system ...room im using atm coming down mate just aint wide enuff for my liking.......


The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll need a fucking big tent/room for those trees mate, lol.
> 
> 25L pots are overkill for hand watering, in a Wilma they'd be monsters.
> The 15L Wilma Big 4 pot is about as big as a single tent needs so two Big 4's in a double tent would be ideal, you could substitute the 15L square Wilma pots for 20L airpots.
> I'm pretty sure they fit perfect.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its going in a 2.4...tent...think its gonna be tight tho......it will be the 2 4 pot systems ill get as the 8 pot will be a bit big and bit dodgy carrying that into house lol......but yer bloke in shop got the 2.4 setup with the 2 4 pot 25l looks fine too me.....the only going under 600 hoods 1 to a system ...room im using atm coming down mate just aint wide enuff for my liking.......


My bad the Wima Big pots are 18L not 15L.

http://www.atami.com/us/products/wilma-systems

Where are you getting 25L from Imcjayt?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

from my local ill c if I can grab a pic......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> its going in a 2.4...tent...think its gonna be tight tho......it will be the 2 4 pot systems ill get as the 8 pot will be a bit big and bit dodgy carrying that into house lol......but yer bloke in shop got the 2.4 setup with the 2 4 pot 25l looks fine too me.....the only going under 600 hoods 1 to a system ...room im using atm coming down mate just aint wide enuff for my liking.......


its a 2.4 x 1.2 m tent ur gettin imc is it?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My bad the Wima Big pots are 18L not 15L.
> 
> http://www.atami.com/us/products/wilma-systems
> 
> Where are you getting 25L from Imcjayt?


Lol was goina correct u on that yorkie but u got ther first, then again u said 19 not 15 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

that's the tent and that's 1 25l Wilma in it....2 shld fit nice......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> from my local ill c if I can grab a pic......


The pic u posted the other night looks the job m8, I'd swap a big9 for one of the 4 pot ones, definitely a bit more room in the new ones compared to mine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> from my local ill c if I can grab a pic......


I don't think 25L pots will fit into the base, they come with 18L pots and they're a snug fit.
Like I say I'm pretty sure you can swap em for 20L airpot's but you might have to look at that again.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's the tent and that's 1 25l Wilma in it....2 shld fit nice......View attachment 2879803


id put 3 lights in it tho I reckon, would be something like mine then, I've got the 2 big 9 pots but with only 4 plants in each and I got 3 x 600s above them


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

well I thort about putting a 400 open as I got 1 lying about to bring temps up a bit in there too


Hydrogrow123 said:


> id put 3 lights in it tho I reckon, would be something like mine then, I've got the 2 big 9 pots but with only 4 plants in each and I got 3 x 600s above them


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think 25L pots will fit into the base, they come with 18L pots and they're a snug fit.
> Like I say I'm pretty sure you can swap em for 20L airpot's but you might have to look at that again.
> 
> View attachment 2879802


It's a different system than the 18 l yorkie, I couldn't find out much about it but it's the new xxl system, not the BIG range with the 18l pots, this one has 25l pots and more room


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> then again u said 19 not 15 lol


I was in the middle of editing it to correct myself but thought best to just post the link. 

The 19 was a mistype, it was 15 first. Either way still wrong, lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

I think they come with 2 dripper pipes instead of 1 per pot


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

but I mite mod mine and have the rings....dunno yet


imcjayt said:


> I think they come with 2 dripper pipes instead of 1 per pot


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I think they come with 2 dripper pipes instead of 1 per pot


aye it looks like they do m8, ill probly put an extra one in each of mine when they get a bit bigger. What's ur plans when fillin the tanks?? I just use a 25l jar, mines are 140l tanks but usually just just take 4-5 jars in each about once a week or so


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> but I mite mod mine and have the rings....dunno yet


Aye made a few rings up for mine last time too, def a better job than drippers but I fucked them out when I packed everything up in a hurry


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

well its iver gonna be buckets from batroom...or hose attachment from tap sommert quick n simple......still got to research on feeding n what not wen I get so prob be asking few questions hydro...as never done a wilmer....going to put couple of big airstones in there to to keep things moving about......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's a different system than the 18 l yorkie, I couldn't find out much about it but it's the new xxl system, not the BIG range with the 18l pots, this one has 25l pots and more room


Aye I've just found one on ebay and my big hydro store in Bradford sells them.

I wonder why Atami doesn't list the 25L XL Wilma system on either their .com or .EU websites?

Strange that......


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

do u put holes in bottom of pots hydro and tank so roots go into it?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> do u put holes in bottom of pots hydro and tank so roots go into it?


There is holes in the pots m8, I try to stop the roots goin in the tank, don't like them lying about the top try cos then the lights on them, have use root matting before to stop them growin out the pots but now with doin only 4 ther spread out more so when the roots grow out the pot they must get more light and kinda stop growin, guess it's the same way airpots work, like they get air prune


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> do u put holes in bottom of pots hydro and tank so roots go into it?


no, its a wilma NOT dwc,

just do what you normally do, all the iwlma does is add a timer to feed, use watever medium u want, coco and get the drippers set your timer and leave it to go,

so no u dont make holes in pots

but id advice put a airstoen in teh res, most dont but it always helps, nowt wrong with c02 in ya water


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> going to put couple of big airstones in there to to keep things moving about......


Ah Ha!!!!!

Don't use airstones! They break up and disintegrate after a while and the cheap ball ones don't even last 1 grow.

My local has started to stock porous rubber hose for about £3 per metre as an alternative (he's growing hydro herbs in the shop with it) and he said it doesn't degrade, doesn't get blocked as easy and lets out more and bigger bubbles.
It's not on their website to show you but I'll get a picture from the shop in the next few days.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no, its a wilma NOT dwc,
> 
> just do what you normally do, all the iwlma does is add a timer to feed, use watever medium u want, coco and get the drippers set your timer and leave it to go,
> 
> ...


theres no reason why u couldn't totally cover the top tray, let some roots grow out of pots into tank with airstones and get a bit of DWC on the go too


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

yer I mite give the coco in there ago instead of pebbles ect.....we will see anyways im shure u guys will correct me anyways wen comes to it if im doing something wrong or if ive missed sommert....


Turbanator said:


> no, its a wilma NOT dwc,
> 
> just do what you normally do, all the iwlma does is add a timer to feed, use watever medium u want, coco and get the drippers set your timer and leave it to go,
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

that's what I was thinking.......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> theres no reason why u couldn't totally cover the top tray, let some roots grow out of pots into tank with airstones and get a bit of DWC on the go too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer I mite give the coco in there ago instead of pebbles ect.....we will see anyways im shure u guys will correct me anyways wen comes to it if im doing something wrong or if ive missed sommert....


More air = bigger yield with pebbles.

You can hose em down in the bath and reuse them indefinitely.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

yer pic wld be good....then can ask in my local if he got any.....


The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah Ha!!!!!
> 
> Don't use airstones! They break up and disintegrate after a while and the cheap ball ones don't even last 1 grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

I suppose so mate.....but im thinking in the 25l they gonna get 2 big with pebbles....what u think?


The Yorkshireman said:


> More air = bigger yield with pebbles.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's what I was thinking.......


When I was just runnin the 4 pot that's what I done, I got some coriboard, u know like plastic sheetin, cut it the size of the top tray and cut the pots out of it so it blocked light from the roots and let them grow into the tank, had no airstones in ther tho


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

hmmmm good idea...did u see it improve much?


Hydrogrow123 said:


> When I was just runnin the 4 pot that's what I done, I got some coriboard, u know like plastic sheetin, cut it the size of the top tray and cut the pots out of it so it blocked light from the roots and let them grow into the tank, had no airstones in ther tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> More air = bigger yield with pebbles.
> 
> You can hose em down in the bath and reuse them indefinitely.


U ever washed many, it's a fuckin ballache, u gotta run ur hands all thru them to get the roots off, the roots sticks to ur hands......I use them maybe 2-3 times them usually fuck em out


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

ever tried coco?


Hydrogrow123 said:


> My ever washed many, it's a fuckin ballache, u gotta run ur hands all thru them to get the roots off, the roots sticks to ur hands......I use them maybe 2-3 times them usually fuck em out


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hmmmm good idea...did u see it improve much?


i dunno m8 cos that's the way I started, I had no choice but too cover the roots cos it was a small 4 pot and the roots just kept growin outta the pot, must be cos the pots wer close together and the roots never got much light down ther. Don't have that problem now cos they seem to get air pruned now I have them spread out more. You'll just have to get urs and play with it and see for urself m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ever tried coco?


No imc I haven't


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> no, its a wilma NOT dwc,
> 
> just do what you normally do, all the iwlma does is add a timer to feed, use watever medium u want, coco and get the drippers set your timer and leave it to go,
> 
> ...


how things anyway ye bellend, u still balls deep in gta


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> My ever washed many, it's a fuckin ballache, u gotta run ur hands all thru them to get the roots off, the roots sticks to ur hands......I use them maybe 2-3 times them usually fuck em out


Plenty.
I get a hose pipe hooked up to the bath and a rake from the garden, rake the pebbles as I'm hosing them down and the roots fall to the bottom.
You're right, still a ball ache non the less though, lol.


I've even decided that reusing coco and treating it with Cannazym before hand is a waste of money, Cannazyme costs around £15 per litre and to treat 50L of coco to be reused again you'll need to use around 3L of Cannazyme to degrade all the left over root fibres that you can't get out yourself.

50L of primo coco is around £15 so go figure......

I won't be doing it again, back to fresh all round.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Plenty.
> I get a hose pipe hooked up to the bath and a rake from the garden, rake the pebbles as I'm hosing them down and the roots fall to the bottom.
> You're right, still a ball ache non the less though, lol.
> 
> ...


the thing when I was doin 18 plants is its a while lot of pebbles to have to dump somewhere, that was why I just washed them. With only doin 8 now ill probly dump them and buy more but u still have to wash new pebbles too but it's only a quick rinse to get the dust off


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

so how many ltr do u get out of a bag of pebbles?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> so how many ltr do u get out of a bag of pebbles?


The ones I buy are 45 litres, biggest probly 50


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2013)

They do half bags too, 15's or 20's I think.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They do half bags too, 15's or 20's I think.


Aye they do, I think wer I get mine it's about a tenner for a 15l bag or 15 for a 45l bag lol, don't think the 15l will be much use to imc with 8 25l pots lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck it's windy as fuck over here, no storm as such tho but I've got a draft comin down my chimney lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ADwweX7zVQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADwweX7zVQ8[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;qF4sOqpR7To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF4sOqpR7To[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

lol tru...im gonna be putting it to the test...1 system coco 1 system pebbles same strain (exo) and see the outcome.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye they do, I think wer I get mine it's about a tenner for a 15l bag or 15 for a 45l bag lol, don't think the 15l will be much use to imc with 8 25l pots lol


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 2, 2013)

If u nevr gone pure hydro I.e rockwool or pebbles be carefull. Reg ph res and feed. Your shit can go from good to bad in hrs too... not as easy to run as coco hydro. So best b on your game like


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> If u nevr gone pure hydro I.e rockwool or pebbles be carefull. Reg ph res and feed. Your shit can go from good to bad in hrs too... not as easy to run as coco hydro. So best b on your game like


Ffs are u serious, I've ran hydro from the strat with no probs whatsoever, never phd until recently, again imc, don't listen to this, I've let mine run with the ph way off for a day or two with no problems...,dunno what everyone's big deal is with hydro bein difficult, it FUCKIN ISNT with the wilma anyway


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> If u nevr gone pure hydro I.e rockwool or pebbles be carefull. Reg ph res and feed. Your shit can go from good to bad in hrs too... not as easy to run as coco hydro. So best b on your game like


I ain't arguing with u m8 but seriously, I've ran it for years with no problems, I've seen my ph way off, I've left it empty for a few days, it certainly dosent fuck up in hours like people say so


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

think first grow in it im gonna be on top till get use to it....ill ph n what not......do it by the book till get betta same as I did with coco....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

u using canna hydro


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

lights went off at 7 yorky just cheked temp....20c 70f


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u using canna hydro


Using ionics range, it's pretty simple and don't fuck with ph too much. Think I might change tho when I move after this grow


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

mate uses that dutch pro in his sed aint to bad just boot bit to exp


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 2, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate uses that dutch pro in his sed aint to bad just boot bit to exp


Ionics nutes are pretty cheap, can buy 20litres for around 40 odd quid, you use quite a bit with the wilma too


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 2, 2013)

ill look into it at local


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

good morning, just sitting here chillin with some livers, 2 weeks off booze and the desire has gone for now, I hate being an addict but it is what it is, nice to overcome addictions....feels good but the base line addict personality remains, it is what it is..........glad I don't suffer from insecurities about my physical being, bodybuilding from what ive seen is a meat prison and ultimately harmful....gotta eat.....gotta gym......kin ell, each to their own, we all got shit to deal with but cardiomegaly is no laughing matter tho.............also all that meat banter in the gym how can anyone listen to all that reps, abs, glutes talk day in day out......its a lovely day off mushroom hunting with the kids


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bodybuilding from what ive seen is a meat prison and ultimately harmful....gotta eat.....gotta gym......kin ell, each to their own, we all got shit to deal with but cardiomegaly is no laughing matter


Lol you don't get Cardiomegaly through exercising (unless your doing shit loads of steroids that raise your blood pressure), it's quite the opposite .

Sarcopenia is no laughing matter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> [video=youtube;ADwweX7zVQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADwweX7zVQ8[/video]


DST in the house!!!!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

And he's not the guy giving the interview.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I ain't arguing with u m8 but seriously, I've ran it for years with no problems, I've seen my ph way off, I've left it empty for a few days,* it certainly dosent fuck up in hours like people say so*


it does ive ran dwc for years and always get lazy t day at the wrong ph will show visible signs, a couple days with no water would lead to death....

hate to say turbs is right!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lights went off at 7 yorky just cheked temp....20c 70f


Fuck knows then? lol!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

Alreet shit flickers how's it going? Just having me morning joint FUCK ME ITS COLD me fingers are like icicles Lol I'm holding onto me cuppa like its Nicole scherzingers ass going at it like a dog eating hot chips


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

Battlefield 4 has dropped, mwah ha ha ha ha haa!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Battlefield 4 has dropped, mwah ha ha ha ha haa!


That's you sorted for the day then  looks pretty sick m8 I just hope ghosts ain't fucked up I gotta say I like the look of the trailer with that dog n that when that pack of wolves is closing in looks bad ass lol


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

Still got grapichs errors.? Bf4 forums full of moans bowt it

Prilly get cod on thursday..yano release day n that!! Just dont tell the wife...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeh one trailer looks a bit shitty but ad long as game play is better than black ops 2 which is wank it should be alright I hope. Think I might invest in it if I can getting a bit bored of GTA now just end up cruising trying to blow folks cars up lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Still got grapichs errors.? Bf4 forums full of moans bowt it
> 
> Prilly get cod on thursday..yano release day n that!! Just dont tell the wife...


I don't know I'm just sorting it now but there's an update/patch all ready released.

The 360 and PS3 version of Ghosts is on Pirate Bay now, they'll have cracked the PC version by the end of the week.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

Thw bf4 for pc is fucked. And alewady onnpc

Looking at getting my slim dual.nand with progskeet but finding a full kit is uk is graft. But sayinf that I found it on aliexpress for 50 yhink il get it done.


And gta im soo board of it. Unless pals are online with a mic its a reet grind.

Into sleeping dogs and unchatted 2 with suk sniper v2 atm....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you done the bollock shot on sniper yet??? Lmao looks pretty nasty when u pull it off

Yeh it is wank when there's some nob with no mic ain't it


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

I know lool. Got my new turtle beaches working now. So il getbthat blootooth one over ta ya. No need for singstar now..

Just hope we get no jealousey over me sending u it. Yanooo?? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

Sweeeeeeet its doin my head in a bit not been able to rip the yanks on there haha. Lol I feckin hope not think that's over n done with now I hope?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2013)

morning cunts, woke up to a lovely surprise fro my cat, she had somehw got into my grow room and knocked over one of the pots with my new seedlings in it, fucking soil all over the carpet, managed to refil the pot and repot the seedling, so fingers crosed it shud be fine, it wasnt snapped or anything, will be putting a better lock on the door later 2day as the current one pops open if u bang the door hard enuf.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

For some reason cats love weed when I used to live with me mum I had 1 outside in a pot and the cat always used to chew the leaves the little fucker lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.cannabis.info/UK/news/scratch-and-snitch/


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning cunts, woke up to a lovely surprise fro my cat, she had somehw got into my grow room and knocked over one of the pots with my new seedlings in it, fucking soil all over the carpet, managed to refil the pot and repot the seedling, so fingers crosed it shud be fine, it wasnt snapped or anything, will be putting a better lock on the door later 2day as the current one pops open if u bang the door hard enuf.


I hear this all the time. I gotta tjink if a cat can get in to bury a shit in your pots..mwhat about kids??get a lock

Ul find a shit in pot number 2 ul see lolz
N yeh shawny hope so. But al get that to ya thia week......


And yeh sniper is great as for bf4 have fun yorkie thers issues.... getin ghosts on thursday... keep up bizzle

And scratch and sniff is old news


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> For some reason cats love weed when I used to live with me mum I had 1 outside in a pot and the cat always used to chew the leaves the little fucker lol


yeah ive noticed m8, everytime im in the room and leave the door open one of the cats are at my back trying to get into the flower tent lol, didnt think the cat was big enuf to knock over a full of soil and watered 10l airpot, fuck it live and learn i will be more careful in future no fucking animals in or around the grow room, just need to make sure the wife remembers to lock the door as well lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> I hear this all the time. I gotta tjink if a cat can get in to bury a shit in your pots..mwhat about kids??get a lock
> 
> Ul find a shit in pot number 2 ul see lolz
> N yeh shawny hope so. But al get that to ya thia week......
> ...


my kids dont go anywhere near my room m8, they know its off limits, but i also have a lock n the door its just not great but will be replacing it today


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

Just knocked these bad boys up  BOOM Lol gonna choccy top em when there cool.

Yeh cheers turbs in need of a mic big time just too skint and tight to buy one lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> as for bf4 have fun yorkie thers issues....


I've just told you, it's patched.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Turbanator said:
> 
> 
> > as for bf4 have fun yorkie thers issues....
> ...


No u never.. u said ther is a patch ao hopefully ots fixed..... anyway fuk ir. Not foe me on pc.. gettin me a bf4 pad for ps3 sik man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50PW86Vlybs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is what sort if set up I'm gonna be looking at now nice n discreet  only the one tho.....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol you don't get Cardiomegaly through exercising (unless your doing shit loads of steroids that raise your blood pressure), it's quite the opposite .
> 
> Sarcopenia is no laughing matter.


you do get cardiomegaly with human growth homone hormone supplementation


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> No u never.. u said ther is a patch ao hopefully ots fixed..... anyway fuk ir. Not foe me on pc.. gettin me a bf4 pad for ps3 sik man


i play a game called battlefield its frre online from google apps its good


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2013)

http://cannabiscouponcodes.com/


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

just downloading bf4 to have a blast will be getting proppa game tho cos want the mp.....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

some of me nuts in me seedling chamber lmao...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

browinlaw playing the mulit on bf4 sez it aint as good as bf3.....hmmmmm


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

sed it proppa glitch keeps crashing atm....he sez out all of them tho bf3 the best 1....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

just picked 500g of wild shrooms called ceps/porcini/penny buns and fried them in butter and garlic and ate with bangers and mash, my 2 year old ate 3 servings of mash.....hes a big lad


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 3, 2013)

zeddd said:


> just picked 500g of wild shrooms called ceps/porcini/penny buns and fried them in butter and garlic and ate with bangers and mash, my 2 year old ate 3 servings of mash.....hes a big lad


Thought you'd been feeding ya little un magees for a mo then ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Thought you'd been feeding ya little un magees for a mo then ! Lol


whats magees cherpy?


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

zeddd said:


> whats magees cherpy?


madj ees

i.e magic mushrooms

u div


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> madj ees
> 
> i.e magic mushrooms
> 
> u div


ha ha I was lookin it up and came up with a bakery in Kentucky........used to love takin mushies and riding bikes off road in Thailand, find em a bit tame now and cant be bothered with the arse ache of em but they have shown me some good times


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

i got a z from texas a yr or 2 bak homegrown and FUK 8 hr trip awsome visuals and fuckkkked up!lol

peace.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys how long does carpet take to dry? Drunk and splashed aload from my wilma. Around the sides is fine I know thatll dry but got water under the fucking tent aint I. No where for it to evapourate. Thinking tomorrow I'm gonna have to put the plants in a cupboard for a few hours and raise the tent off the floor and have a fan blowing at it. Thought it was the wilma leaking this morning but loaded it up outside and not a drop so gotta of been me getting abit to excited mixing the nutes lol. Bloody rooms always a mess with the growing and no room to swing a cat.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Guys how long does carpet take to dry? Drunk and splashed aload from my wilma. Around the sides is fine I know thatll dry but got water under the fucking tent aint I. No where for it to evapourate. Thinking tomorrow I'm gonna have to put the plants in a cupboard for a few hours and raise the tent off the floor and have a fan blowing at it. Thought it was the wilma leaking this morning but loaded it up outside and not a drop so gotta of been me getting abit to excited mixing the nutes lol. Bloody rooms always a mess with the growing and no room to swing a cat.


ive fuked the carpet too...big brown stain noticed on last inspection covered with rug but then on a drinking binge managed to burn a hole in it with pH down....its totally fuked and will need replacing in 2 years when I move out......part of the expense I spose


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

done the same thing lad me ph bottle fellover in cub went all over me other bottles so like a daft cunt I pulled them out and put on carpet....big mistake got burn rings everwere missis wernt best pleased lol


zeddd said:


> ive fuked the carpet too...big brown stain noticed on last inspection covered with rug but then on a drinking binge managed to burn a hole in it with pH down....its totally fuked and will need replacing in 2 years when I move out......part of the expense I spose


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

yeah mite not get the deposit back way im going, expensive business this growing for other people, hows the clone onlies comin on?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2013)

evening all.....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

if u on about my clone onlys ...yer doing fine..moms too


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

they in the mom room now have to swap them over wen me lights go out in main room.....exo been ragged already....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

deff need bigger space......looking 4wd to wilmas n tent....next time round


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> deff need bigger space......looking 4wd to wilmas n tent....next time round View attachment 2881168View attachment 2881171


im a hand feeding soil grower in fabric pots..........wilmas don't attract my attention but good luck with those, unfortunately I also grow for myself so like the soil taste esp when u make yer own so that may mean lower yields cf hydro but its what we like and it smells good


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

only playing batman origins on my shitty gt520 30 qwid 1gb card!

also rather good on ps3 pad cloned as a 360 one!

ghosts tomoz on ps3 i think

cya,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

yes mate and your prob a very good soil grower too......something im yet to try but will do in future most deff......


zeddd said:


> im a hand feeding soil grower in fabric pots..........wilmas don't attract my attention but good luck with those, unfortunately I also grow for myself so like the soil taste esp when u make yer own so that may mean lower yields cf hydro but its what we like and it smells good


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

there my ph burn zed...can even see little drops were it dripped lmaooo....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

fuk me its ded lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2013)

get your wilma from kitbagshop very cheap imc.....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 3, 2013)

naaaa just get it from shop he will do me cheep anyways.....easyer


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 3, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> naaaa just get it from shop he will do me cheep anyways.....easyer


look at cha aet of tramps burning ya rugs and having mouldy mingin carpets!!! 

ewwww

lot to be said for NOT using ph,, lol,,FAIL.

evnin.

battlefield 4-cod ghosts-batman orgins,,, dunno which the fuk to get tbh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

morning lads, new tent arrived this morning, so gona get that all set up 2day, just waiting on 1 more fan and a speed controller coming this week and i think thats me got everything for my perp grows to start.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Easy boys sounds good Gaz can't beat putting a new tent up all fresh n that. I had a spare 1.2 tent the fuckers even took that off me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> look at cha aet of tramps burning ya rugs and having mouldy mingin carpets!!!
> 
> ewwww
> 
> ...


Ghosts u know u wanna


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

My Norton antivirus ran out last week. 
Yesterday, the day I get Battlefield 4 I get a fucking trojan too (unrelated to BF4) ffs!

Can't connect to tinternet, Utorrent is fucked so can't finish my downloads of Batman and the BF update.

And to top it off the missus disc drive on her laptop is broken so I can't even use her's and transfer to mine on disk.

Reinstall Windows 7 to fix it or just use the opportunity to upgrade to Windows 8, hmmmmmm?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

'Dog' S1's.




'Anesthesia' female.



'Anesthesia' males.





I'll get a pic of the Cheese up in a bit but there's not much to see.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

try downloading games of nosteam that's what I do


The Yorkshireman said:


> My Norton antivirus ran out last week.
> Yesterday, the day I get Battlefield 4 I get a fucking trojan too (unrelated to BF4) ffs!
> 
> Can't connect to tinternet, Utorrent is fucked so can't finish my downloads of Batman and the BF update.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> try downloading games of nosteam that's what I do


I can't do fuck all till I've fixed this virus mate, I can use my machine as it is but a tinternet connection of any description is out of the question.
It's some remote access and command bullshit, I watched the dickhead start clicking into my hard drives on screen until I pulled the plug.

I'll sort it, when I've got time lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

new tent is all set up, and got the casey jones in it now under a 600 all to herself, and got my 6 new veggies in the bigger tent under my 400w, will leave like this for now then after this grow the small tent will be for vegging and the large tent for flower. just need my last fan to arrive and im all good, until then the temps are gonna be a little high, only another 1-2 days at most tho.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Alright people, gonna have to move my tent into another part of the room just because the water on the carpet won't dry with the tent still sitting on it. Hopefully be sorted in a few days and can get the wilma back in. Also just sorted another tent to be ordered just for a place to veg em. 

Got some free seeds. Greenhouse cheese, don't expect it to be like the exo but seeing as its free ill give it a try in the small tent n see how it does.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Alright people, gonna have to move my tent into another part of the room just because the water on the carpet won't dry with the tent still sitting on it. Hopefully be sorted in a few days and can get the wilma back in. Also just sorted another tent to be ordered just for a place to veg em.
> 
> Got some free seeds. Greenhouse cheese, don't expect it to be like the exo but seeing as its free ill give it a try in the small tent n see how it does.


it wont be a patch on the clone only exo....however i have heard that greenhouse seeds exo cheese is still a nice smoke if grown right


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

so a guy on my course at college said he could get some stinky cheese, so i picked up an eighth for £35 last night, and to be fair its some of the stinkiest, tastiest and compact buds that ive smoked outwith the dam, only down side is guy weighs his shit in the bags so only got 3.1g and a 0.4g baggie lol,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> so a guy on my course at college said he could get some stinky cheese, so i picked up an eighth for £35 last night, and to be fair its some of the stinkiest, tastiest and compact buds that ive smoked outwith the dam, only down side is guy weighs his shit in the bags so only got 3.1g and a 0.4g baggie lol,


Still not a bad deal really.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Still not a bad deal really.


in fairness due to the quality i aint complaining but when it comes to buying shit in weights i expect what i pay for, normally id have been back at his door demanding my extra bit or my cash back lol, but i let it go since the weed is proper nice, when im putting my shit out if i have to do some smaller amounts i do 30 an eighth, 60 a Q, 115 a half or 220 an oz and the weight is spot on.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> in fairness due to the quality i aint complaining but when it comes to buying shit in weights i expect what i pay for, normally id have been back at his door demanding my extra bit or my cash back lol, but i let it go since the weed is proper nice, when im putting my shit out if i have to do some smaller amounts i do 30 an eighth, 60 a Q, 115 a half or 220 an oz and the weight is spot on.


fuk off, how is 3.1g for 35 qwid a good deal in anyway? lol

even in shos a lassy round here does 1.2 for a tenenr and thats sum nice stinky cheese also, witch by math works out at 3.6 for 30 qwid!

id get a fiver bak,, and waighing n th ebag, lol bit of a fucking liberty lol,, 

students! :facepalm:


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

I do Q's for £40 and 3g for £20.

The Exo will be £50 a Q though, I'll have to wait and see what the Dog phenos are like yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

SCROG fodder.........


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2013)

that dog is ridiculous man, you'll be getting 50 quid a quart all day if they even have the foggiest clue what good weed is.

have you ran it before?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My Norton antivirus ran out last week.
> Yesterday, the day I get Battlefield 4 I get a fucking trojan too (unrelated to BF4) ffs!
> 
> Can't connect to tinternet, Utorrent is fucked so can't finish my downloads of Batman and the BF update.
> ...


May be have a look at using AVAST? free download from the net http://www.avast.com/en-gb/index


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> that dog is ridiculous man, you'll be getting 50 quid a quart all day if they even have the foggiest clue what good weed is.
> 
> have you ran it before?


No man.

These are from the original feminised S1 batch so should be some dank shizzle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> May be have a look at using AVAST? free download from the net http://www.avast.com/en-gb/index


I've no way to put it on my machine mate, not even a USB pen drive in sight lol.

I'll probably just re-install windows and go buy another Norton.
I've a separate boot drive so isn't too much of a ballache, it's just a pain having to re-install all my drivers and shit properly.


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2013)

excellent stuff mate, the best i have ever witnessed. 

i must warn you, the two phenos i grew hermied in a major way early in flower, i mean to the point where they looked like males.

i plucked off all the ball sacks at around 3 weeks, they never grew back but the odd nanner popped out throughout flower, out of 15 plants i got around 10 seeds so the nanners didn't give very viable pollen i wouldn't have thought.

you are a lucky man, i would love to get a few of the s1 beans if there were any left, the new reg dog seeds don't seem to have the sativa side that i loved about the dog.



have you tried restoring? whenever i get those nasty fuckers i restore then boot norton from the disk, it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> i must warn you, the two phenos i grew hermied in a major way early in flower, i mean to the point where they looked like males.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye I think I'll get some of that 'Reverse' as a precaution.


Yep tried restoring, it's fucked. 
My Norton has expired, I have to buy another one.

The last time a mate got something very similar on his PC (he runs gambling/casino sites). 
I had to start his drives in safe mode then identify all the virus files and then delete them manually, it took me 3 weeks in 5 hour sessions to fix it!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

well my last of the BB plants i had going is fucked went into check how it was as i was too busy earlier setting the new tent up, it has fucking hermied on me got pistils shooting out all the tops but has BALLS everywhere, not a happy chappy, oh well got a nice little prezzie arriving 2morro so that can go in the small tent with a cfl to slowly veg out


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my last of the BB plants i had going is fucked went into check how it was as i was too busy earlier setting the new tent up, it has fucking hermied on me got pistils shooting out all the tops but has BALLS everywhere, not a happy chappy, oh well got a nice little prezzie arriving 2morro so that can go in the small tent with a cfl to slowly veg out
> 
> View attachment 2882035



what a cunt m8 !, i didn't have much luck with a few of BB's pips, but they are there, my dippy ellse is doing well 5 weeks in, didn't cuntin clone her though !, so may attempt re-veg if shes special.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

i know m8 its a right cunt, i got another 6 just planted 2 days ago females this time, no more regs for me lol. just means im missing out on my new year harvest as this new lot wont be ready till march  gonna throw an auto or 2 in the veg tent just to give me some smoke between now and then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

wee snap of the new tent all built up earlier, but before i put the light and fan in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> wee snap of the new tent all built up earlier, but before i put the light and fan in.
> 
> View attachment 2882093


Is that for vegging in mate? Looks quite small.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah its for vegging in but only my mother(s) of clone onlys im getting, gonna put my 300 cfl in there and slowly veg them and keep taking cuts, so really its more of a prop tent that also houses the mother. the tent is 60cm x 60cm x140cm so big enuf for what i need it for.

was gonna use it to finish the casey jones in as thats had its final stretch and fitted in uder the light with a few inches to spare but now thats out the window it will be used for its original purpose.


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 4, 2013)

Ladies ladies calm down- there is enough off me to go round !! Hello my freaky friends how are ya all?


----------



## mad dog bark (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow dead again I see lol - laters


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't do fuck all till I've fixed this virus mate, I can use my machine as it is but a tinternet connection of any description is out of the question.
> It's some remote access and command bullshit, I watched the dickhead start clicking into my hard drives on screen until I pulled the plug.
> 
> I'll sort it, when I've got time lol.


just restore from way bak when, or boot into safe with networking and download kis virus removl too, and NEVER EVER USE NORTON AGAIN! i thought u actually knew what u was talking about till u had norton on ya shit,, ffs its a hog and shit!

download kis 2013/14 and searchout keys,best av on markeyt

batman is sweet fyi, playing it with me ps3 padopn me shitty gt520 :O

think il roll one and take a walk to ghosts midnight launch hmm,,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> just restore from way bak when, or boot into safe with networking and download kis virus removl too, and NEVER EVER USE NORTON AGAIN! i thought u actually knew what u was talking about till u had norton on ya shit,, ffs its a hog and shit!
> 
> download kis 2013/14 and searchout keys,best av on markeyt
> 
> ...


You goina go rob some fuckers game of him lol????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlV-HHFGxhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Now that's a skill lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> SCROG fodder.........
> 
> View attachment 2882001
> 
> View attachment 2882002


what happened to just letting them grow and only cutting out the apical tip..........


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

Lol hydro u xunt I get all big releases on day of release.y? Coz thats how I roll lmao

Heres war im shmokin

and lemon tard, this is yorkie wer talking aboot, fuk wat history and the experst say,, his way is better....

HYDRO-EMAIL/

prolly not the best pic,  my cheese is ,well in short, yellow, lol, lack of N no doubt, but ther pretty with it, livers on held up by a zip tie on a bamboo, hopefully theyle be bowt 5 oz each, HOPEFULLY and maybe more on the cheese.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> new tent is all set up, and got the *casey jones* in it now under a 600 all to herself, and got my 6 new veggies in the bigger tent under my 400w, will leave like this for now then after this grow the small tent will be for vegging and the large tent for flower. just need my last fan to arrive and im all good, until then the temps are gonna be a little high, only another 1-2 days at most tho.


any picks of plant


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> any picks of plant


View attachment 2882216.............


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Replied turb


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

pic not good lights was on.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've no way to put it on my machine mate, not even a USB pen drive in sight lol.
> 
> I'll probably just re-install windows and go buy another Norton.
> I've a separate boot drive so isn't too much of a ballache, it's just a pain having to re-install all my drivers and shit properly.


can you not plug your pc into the internet connection the other pc is using???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2882216.............


Hermie? Make sure you wet your fingers before u pick em off and drop em in a cup of water stop the pollen flying around


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hermie? Make sure you wet your fingers before u pick em off and drop em in a cup of water stop the pollen flying around


there fucking everywhere m8 im just gonna chuck the plant and concentrate on the new batch i got going,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

whats the link to get round that torrent blok thing again?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> whats the link to get round that torrent blok thing again?


for what site m8?

for pirate bay u will get plenty working links here http://proxybay.info/

or do u mean a proxy thing to get access to all banned sites by spoofing ur ip addy? thats this then http://www.anonymox.net/en/download


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

any tbh as long as I can download


Garybhoy11 said:


> for what site m8?
> 
> for pirate bay u will get plenty working links here http://proxybay.info/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> there fucking everywhere m8 im just gonna chuck the plant and concentrate on the new batch i got going,


Wounded mate I just hope they give u a good sexy bitch for all these trannies and males theyve given you


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> any tbh as long as I can download


well yeah try proxybay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wounded mate I just hope they give u a good sexy bitch for all these trannies and males theyve given you


ive gave up with the regs m8 was 5 out of 6 males and 1 hermie lol, i got all fems now, 3 Big bang, 2 Purple paralysis & 1 Northern lights blue


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive gave up with the regs m8 was 5 out of 6 males and 1 hermie lol, i got all fems now, 3 Big bang, 2 Purple paralysis & 1 Northern lights blue


as much as i HATE to tell ya a old ya so with them genetics,,,well i did.. so ther.



gutted for ya man, cant catch a break, stick to a good seedbank with fems, u got 2 grows to make up for and regs of a hermie breeder aint cutting it. not hating just staing facts, maybe bad luck or bad breeding? maybe sum of dst hair got in his vision? whoknows,k but all the same stick to sumemrt good, i say it agin g13 pe,, winner evrytime and huge yeilder with a ko stoone,

was gunna say summert else but forgot,,, doh!

oh yeh imc

http://come.in/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> as much as i HATE to tell ya a old ya so with them genetics,,,well i did.. so ther.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the plan from now on stck to fem only, will give the g13 pineapple express a try nxt run after xmas.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats the plan from now on stck to fem only, will give the g13 pineapple express a try nxt run after xmas.


yeh mate fuk the hype... just stick to whats good, i mean fuk aint ther even a hermie warning on ther website? that aint cool,, iknow im gunna get slammed for this but fact is the norm is 50% and shit man its fucked u up fro xmas n alsorts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh mate fuk the hype... just stick to whats good, i mean fuk aint ther even a hermie warning on ther website? that aint cool,, iknow im gunna get slammed for this but fact is the norm is 50% and shit man its fucked u up fro xmas n alsorts


as long as i make enuf for our family holiday which i need by april i'll be happy now, will find some way to sort xmas.....i have to.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeh regs are a pain in the arse OK if you got shit loads of space but on a Percy level just fems Humboldt do some good fems the bubba kush is a good strong grower takes a thrashing in veg


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

u will......


Garybhoy11 said:


> as long as i make enuf for our family holiday which i need by april i'll be happy now, will find some way to sort xmas.....i have to.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Bring out the old pics but fuck it lmao... here's what regs can do tho rare dankness gth#1


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bring out the old pics but fuck it lmao... here's what regs can do tho rare dankness gth#1 View attachment 2882263


1 pint milk pfff


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

barneys farm blue cheese.....its a beauta lol


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh regs are a pain in the arse OK if you got shit loads of space but on a Percy level just fems Humboldt do some good fems the bubba kush is a good strong grower takes a thrashing in veg


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah m8 i grew 2 cuts from a m8 of the barneys bc 2 grows back and it was pretty nice, not the biggest yielder tho


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

well dunno mine aint doing 3 bad lol......my downfall is space tho bit gutted bout this run as wld of been betta in more room


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 1 pint milk pfff


HahHahaha your a fucker ain't ya made me laugh that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well dunno mine aint doing 3 bad lol......my downfall is space tho bit gutted bout this run as wld of been betta in more room


im sure you'll make major improvements in yield when u get ur 2m tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> barneys farm blue cheese.....its a beauta lol


Done that one mate if u want something extra tasty from Barney's farm I suggest pineapple chunk 10 weeker and fuck me what a taste just a bit finicky to grow


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

fuk me yer hope so.....8 25l 30 to 40 I rec....2.4 it will be....cant come quick enuff mate itching to start it lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> im sure you'll make major improvements in yield when u get ur 2m tent


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

is that your casey thats hermed??


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> *barneys farm blue cheese*.....its a beauta lol



&#8203;....is shit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

fs lemon jizz read my posts and stop getting me to repeat shit, yes its the casey


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

fuk off is it shit lmaooo


Lemon king said:


> &#8203;....is shit.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me yer hope so....*.8 25l 30 to 40 I rec....2.4 it will be*....cant come quick enuff mate itching to start it lol



didnt quite catch that the first time......once again for the coffin dodgers in the back......what ya getting???


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fs lemon jizz read my posts and stop getting me to repeat shit, yes its the casey


wtf man i had a seedling of 1 very hardy and smells very kushy from seedling....now im guna go cut her head off....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk off is it shit lmaooo


ive had more blue cheese then a camels had leg overs.......its 

SHIT

big bhuddas is much better loolsey


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk me yer hope so.....8 25l 30 to 40 I rec....2.4 it will be....cant come quick enuff mate itching to start it lol


u sound just like me m8, i constantly make improvements in grow area every grow but im never happy and always think ive got it the way i want then i see something else i like, and i need to get that too lol, i started out only wanting a 2 plant percy grow in a wardrobe a cpl years ago and managed that fine until 18 months ago since then ive moved up to 6 at a time now in a tent and this grw im starting now i got new tent, light, and fans so i can start a 6 plant perp grow, and i know by the end of this one i will be wanting something else to upgrade it


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

new Wilma 25l system 2 4 pot systems and 2.4m tent


Lemon king said:


> didnt quite catch that the first time......once again for the coffin dodgers in the back......what ya getting???


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> &#8203;....is shit.


if i could like my own post i would suberb use of the english language, theres the drawing in then the pause then the punch line......gems......i post gems....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

I just kno I can do betta mate and hopefully got a lot more to show....


Garybhoy11 said:


> u sound just like me m8, i constantly make improvements in grow area every grow but im never happy and always think ive got it the way i want then i see something else i like, and i need to get that too lol, i started out only wanting a 2 plant percy grow in a wardrobe a cpl years ago and managed that fine until 18 months ago since then ive moved up to 6 at a time now in a tent and this grw im starting now i got new tent, light, and fans so i can start a 6 plant perp grow, and i know by the end of this one i will be wanting something else to upgrade it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> didnt quite catch that the first time......once again for the coffin dodgers in the back......what ya getting???


]
8 x 25L pots, 30-40 oz total yield, in a 2.4m tent, not hard to understand really


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> new Wilma 25l system 2 4 pot systems and 2.4m tent


so whats wilma when its at home......aint it barneys wife? wonder if she likes blue cheese....

so why ya getting it and what exactly are ya getting mate....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> so whats wilma when its at home......aint it barneys wife? wonder if she likes blue cheese....
> 
> so why ya getting it and what exactly are ya getting mate....


........GOOGLE its there for a reason


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ]
> 8 x 25L pots, 30-40 oz total yield, in a 2.4m tent, not hard to understand really


oh im with ya.....so thats how much per plant and whats the gpw on that will he be running too 6 hunnis....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

why....cos I want to try them.....aint got to pull them out everyday......more space...betta yield than im getting now.....think a few hydro growers wld like a 25l system too


Lemon king said:


> so whats wilma when its at home......aint it barneys wife? wonder if she likes blue cheese....
> 
> so why ya getting it and what exactly are ya getting mate....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ........GOOGLE its there for a reason


oh good you use it n all mate,i give it piles of iorning but it dosent do a very good job though


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

well wll be 2 600 cranked up to 660 ii think it is and a 400 in there 600 in hoods...prob looking 5 oz a plant if goes well....but we will see....


Lemon king said:


> oh im with ya.....so thats how much per plant and whats the gpw on that will he be running too 6 hunnis....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> why....cos I want to try them.....aint got to pull them out everyday......more space...betta yield than im getting now.....think a few hydro growers wld like a 25l system too


its funny though 25ltr pots to the yanks is nothing......did you decided on pebbs or cockco


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

doing 1 coco and 1 pebbles just to see outcome.....


Lemon king said:


> its funny though 25ltr pots to the yanks is nothing......did you decided on pebbs or cockco


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well wll be 2 600 cranked up to 660 ii think it is and a 400 in there 600 in hoods...prob looking 5 oz a plant if goes well....but we will see....


oooooo weeee nice 1 1600watssssssss smooth brittish gas will love you!

i just realised it says i currently joined 3months before you and have 1/3 the posts


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

corse they will I pay me bill lol......


Lemon king said:


> oooooo weeee nice 1 1600watssssssss smooth brittish gas will love you!
> 
> i just realised it says i currently joined 3months before you and have 1/3 the posts


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> doing 1 coco and 1 pebbles just to see outcome.....


Be interested in seein that imc, u goina use the same nutes in each or what?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

yes mate....will be same everything....aint dicided what nutes yet tho......


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's the blue cheese day 1 of flower. Not in the wilma until my carpets dry which I'm hoping will be around Wednesday. Then it's back in the wilma. Long as I get no less than 10. Been hassle today moving the tent had to take my bed down and shit but it needed it the carpet was pretty damp.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

looking good ninja


ninja1 said:


> View attachment 2882381
> 
> Here's the blue cheese day 1 of flower. Not in the wilma until my carpets dry which I'm hoping will be around Wednesday. Then it's back in the wilma. Long as I get no less than 10. Been hassle today moving the tent had to take my bed down and shit but it needed it the carpet was pretty damp.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Cheers mate, they stop the stretch after 2 weeks or this strain like to go for 3? Will be more happy when tents back to where it should be. Carpet can't take that long surely. Gonna not get so excited mixing the nutes this time round lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

they don't stretch a lot tbh I usualy flip mine at foot n half prob go to 2 n half foot but suppose dippends on ya setup ect too


ninja1 said:


> Cheers mate, they stop the stretch after 2 weeks or this strain like to go for 3? Will be more happy when tents back to where it should be. Carpet can't take that long surely. Gonna not get so excited mixing the nutes this time round lol.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

Yaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 4, 2013)

nice 1......blap some shit up


Turbanator said:


> Yaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 4, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice 1......blap some shit up
> 
> 
> Turbanator said:
> ...


Liking the new online n shit...existence is mint..I think..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

morning all.... slept in for college 2day s thot fuck it just gonna stay off and have a lazy shit day, waiting for the post to come eagerly as he shud have a nice wee parcel for me  then its gta till the kids get home from school lol.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning all.... slept in for college 2day s thot fuck it just gonna stay off and have a lazy shit day, waiting for the post to come eagerly as he shud have a nice wee parcel for me  then its gta till the kids get home from school lol.


My kind of day , although I ain't got no work to go to, or any kids to run after , now if I only had some £ .


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

morning...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

morning imc,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

well the post has been and i got what i been waiting for...... i am now the proud owner of a lovely little exo clone  the only down side is i think the postie was playing football with my package the poor thing is looking a sorry sight and had some leaves fell off, nevermind ive potted her up and got her in the small tent under a 300w cfl hopefully she pull thru.



and heres a cpl pics of the casey jones hermie i just pulled out, will be going in the bin later


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

fuk about she did get batterd.....wankers......hopefully pulls thru......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk about she did get batterd.....wankers......hopefully pulls thru......


she sure did mate, was gutted wen i opened up and saw her like that, but after a good look over im sure there is enough of her left and if i give her some tlc she should hopefully bounce back to full health in a cpl weeks


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

hope she dose mate......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

Morning lads just got a nice lil sample of bbc having a toke now  I'm sure she'll survive mate after a day you'll never tell postie played footy with her Lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDt45uEXNOM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Listing to a bit of this while having a joint......sweeeeet


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

Quick smoke report on the bbc . First glance hard to tell as it was flat Lol but under the scope a nice mix of cloudy and amber trichs smell starts with sweet then leans a bit musky. Tastes like a musky skunk quite a nice old school taste smooth on exhale  you first feel it hit right behind the eyes yano when ur eyes get that cool feeling to em then hits the head feeling nicely stoned cheers mate


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 5, 2013)

glad you got the exo gaza


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

im splitting open a 3 oz bag of exo gonna vape some when I finish my other work, been on the livers this moening, good mood energising happy weed but later I want red eyes and exo hits the spot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

What's the story lads? Nobody on the Irish thread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> what happened to just letting them grow and only cutting out the apical tip..


I need a substantial cash crop.



Turbanator said:


> and lemon tard, this is yorkie wer talking aboot, fuk wat history and the experst say,, his way is better....


Lol, the cutting the apical tip out just before flower to improve yield technique that he's referring to IS my way!



Turbanator said:


> and NEVER EVER USE NORTON AGAIN! i thought u actually knew what u was talking about till u had norton on ya shit,, ffs its a hog and shit!
> 
> download kis 2013/14 and searchout keys,best av on markeyt
> 
> batman is sweet fyi, playing it on me shitty gt520 :O


I've had legit Norton installed simultaneously on 6 different machines for the last 3 years straight, not one resource problem or false positive wanting to quarantine cracked files.
Kaspersky on the other hand.........


Batman sweet on a GT520?
Install FRAPS, knock the resolution up to 1920x1080 @ 60hz, set AA @ 2x (4x is for the big boys), all settings on highest and see what frame rate you get....

Then see by how much you have to turn the resolution and sweetness down to get at least a solid 60fps at all times......



Saerimmner said:


> can you not plug your pc into the internet connection the other pc is using???


No mate, it's a wireless laptop.



Turbanator said:


> regs of a hermie breeder aint cutting it. not hating just staing facts, maybe bad luck or bad breeding? maybe sum of dst hair got in his vision? whoknows,


Slanderous bullshit.
Off the top of my head I can name at least 5-6 people in 4 different country's over 2 continents that have had a hand in producing the 15 strains that BB so far have to offer.

And what makes you think DST has hair?........



Turbanator said:


> yeh mate fuk the hype... just stick to whats good, i mean fuk aint ther even a hermie warning on ther website? that aint cool,, iknow im gunna get slammed for this but fact is the norm is 50%


The only mention of anything hermie related on the site is in respect to the Dog S1's that are not available but we know where that came from so it's to be expected.

The FACT is that 50% (ish) is the norm over the entire seed population for that particular batch. This does NOT mean that 50% (ish) of the very small sample of seed population in your pack of beans will be 50% females.
You wouldn't be spouting the same 50% crap about males if you bought 100 beans of a strain and got ALL females would you?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im splitting open a 3 oz bag of exo gonna vape some when I finish my other work, been on the livers this moening, good mood energising happy weed but later I want red eyes and exo hits the spot


U lucky bastard lol. 

First 2 pics are exo, last pic is livers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone using the vitalink nute range for hard water? Any feedback welcome(im using soil)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

looking nice hydro, hope my exo pulls thru and starts to look like that soon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking nice hydro, hope my exo pulls thru and starts to look like that soon


Aye she'll pull thru gaz, looks pretty bad but give it a few days I'm sure it'll be grand


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking nice hydro, hope my exo pulls thru and starts to look like that soon


My exo clones had 1-2 leaves on them upon arrival , I put in misted prop for a week or so & they pulled threw lovely Gaz.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

What's the story with the order a clone thing haha, id be shitting it, heck I get paranoid ordering my setup haha.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im splitting open a 3 oz bag of exo gonna vape some when I finish my other work, been on the livers this moening, good mood energising happy weed but later I want red eyes and exo hits the spot


I want you're life !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What's the story with the order a clone thing haha, id be shitting it, heck I get paranoid ordering my setup haha.


Order a clone....wer from???? Like ebay or what??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Hahaha, no dude, the lads on here are on about clones arriving in the post n damaged, I was just wondering. [email protected] eBay haha.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

well u got to be stupid to send clones thru the post??? thanks for shering us your ways tho.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well the post has been and i got what i been waiting for...... i am now the proud owner of a lovely little exo clone  the only down side is i think the postie was playing football with my package the poor thing is looking a sorry sight and had some leaves fell off, nevermind ive potted her up and got her in the small tent under a 300w cfl hopefully she pull thru.
> 
> View attachment 2883120View attachment 2883118View attachment 2883119View attachment 2883121View attachment 2883122View attachment 2883117
> 
> ...


that's what I was talking about, just curious that's all....sorry for any confusion.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

sighs.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha, no dude, the lads on here are on about clones arriving in the post n damaged, I was just wondering. [email protected] eBay haha.


that info is on a need to know basis and u dont need to know


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

evening lads how are we all 2night? got the firework in for the kids and what not later so shud have a laugh letting off some rockets, and kids playing with sparklers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

No worries, im in Ireland anyways and was just curious.thanks anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Ive work at 6 n sadly fireworks are illegal here *shakes fist*. Started my second attempt on my first grow haha.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What's the story with the order a clone thing haha, id be shitting it, heck I get paranoid ordering my setup haha.


i was young and naive once also and got para ordering anything thru post but that was before i wisened up and learned the ways of the world lol, do some research m8, theres a lot more than clones and a little bud going about in the post.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

not up 2 much missis at collage....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

I know of silk road n blah, blah lol but tbh I don't wanna risk anything...its Ireland after all lol, blasphemy is still illegal, the Irish tent to make the assumption that we are more liberal than we already are but I beg to differ haha here if ur caught with a clone like that its still treated as a fully grown plant so the estimated it @ 800 bucks haha(madness) so seeds are the safest way n sorry if I rubbed anyone the wrong was but im a n00b so if I don't know something imma ask.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

house to urself then mate? fucking make the most of it.....get the porn on lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

then u shld be being a noob in the irish thread not here......


[email protected] said:


> I know of silk road n blah, blah lol but tbh I don't wanna risk anything...its Ireland after all lol, blasphemy is still illegal, the Irish tent to make the assumption that we are more liberal than we already are but I beg to differ haha here if ur caught with a clone like that its still treated as a fully grown plant so the estimated it @ 800 bucks haha(madness) so seeds are the safest way n sorry if I rubbed anyone the wrong was but im a n00b so if I don't know something imma ask.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

doubt it mate got the rugrats......


Garybhoy11 said:


> house to urself then mate? fucking make the most of it.....get the porn on lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

There isn't anyone on at the moment.dunno what ur problem is with me but sure its grand.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

me I aint got a problem with no one...but use ya head mate.......


[email protected] said:


> There isn't anyone on at the moment.dunno what ur problem is with me but sure its grand.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I know of silk road n blah, blah lol but tbh I don't wanna risk anything...its Ireland after all lol, blasphemy is still illegal, the Irish tent to make the assumption that we are more liberal than we already are but I beg to differ haha here if ur caught with a clone like that its still treated as a fully grown plant so the estimated it @ 800 bucks haha(madness) so seeds are the safest way n sorry if I rubbed anyone the wrong was but im a n00b so if I don't know something imma ask.


u wont get much growing advice in this thread dude, however u will get pages of abuse and rudicule especially if ur a noob or ask stupid questions, its just the way of the uk thread those that stick around long enough learn to love it, lmao there is a lot of sound a very experienced growers in here with plenty advice to give u just need to know how to aproach it and u aint got a hope in hell till u been around long enuf to gain some trust and respect


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> doubt it mate got the rugrats......



gutted.......lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

2 fukin rite.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> gutted.......lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

Call of Duty: Ghosts field of view locked at 65% on PC wtf!

Sea sick anybody.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been reading forms for 9months + and I have an idea tbh I was just making conversation so I could get a feel of the place but its grand thanks for ur time buddy.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

dang...........loloolol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Call of Duty: Ghosts field of view locked at 65% on PC wtf!
> 
> Sea sick anybody.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> dang...........loloolol


And the silly bastards have made 6gb of RAM a mandatory minimum before you can install the game yet it's RAM usage only ever peaks at 1.8gb!?

It's a bullshit tactic to make you think the game is better than it actually is when a fucking console port pretends to need 6gb of RAM to run on a PC!

Till some bright spark PC cracker released a patch to fuck the "fatal warning" off.  

It works just fine on 2gb Infinity Ward you lying bastards!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

6gb? wtf...my pc only got 8 lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the silly bastards have made 6gb of RAM a mandatory minimum before you can install the game yet it's RAM usage only ever peaks at 1.8gb!?
> 
> It's a bullshit tactic to make you think the game is better than it actually is when a fucking console port pretends to need 6gb of RAM to run on a PC!
> 
> ...


absolutely agree, wat a bunch of cunts..............last computer game (lol) I played out of choice was upstairs at the leisure centre......space invaders pixelated heaven started my psychedelic wanderings no doubt circa 1978/9....happy days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 6gb? wtf...my pc only got 8 lol


Mine's only got 2gb at the moment (in addition to the 1gb my card has) and I've yet to come across a game that needs more than 4gb with a decent graphics card and CPU.

Ghosts won't even run @ 1080p on XBone when it comes out cos the machine can only manage to upscale from 720p.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> last computer game (lol) I played out of choice was upstairs at the leisure centre......space invaders pixelated heaven started my psychedelic wanderings no doubt circa 1978/9....happy days


Ooooooh! was it the original one with the track ball instead of a joystick?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

still haven't got round to getting the game yet.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

cant wait to get cod ghosts myself just wont be rushing out to buy it while its still £50 for the xbox, gave in and paid it with gta but that a 1st in years i normally wait a month and get it pre-owned


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooooh! was it the original one with the track ball instead of a joystick?


yes I think the joystick was all the talk when it came out but I had found girls by then and my gaming career was derailed, I was never any good at the invaders cos never had the money to play....fukin useless parents


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 5, 2013)

hey lads. i had a look in on my girls last night and saw what i thought was a web. i pulled it apart and it was fucking mould. the bud had gone a brownish colour too. i was lucky tho and caught it whill it was just the 1 branch


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> still haven't got round to getting the game yet.....


I've got it downloading, it dropped on the pirate bay with the RAM fix yesterday afternoon.

PC boys don't fuck about. lol

I've got a field of view hack for it too but it only works on multiplayer so far, if it can be played over hamachi/tunngle then I might hang on to it


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

I still aint finished downloading bf4 yet lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 5, 2013)

evening cum suckers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

any of u smart computer lads know if there is a way to download games and play them on my xbox 360?? i know playing online with copies get the 360 banned from live but i only wanna dl and play offline, if i like it enuf to wanna play online i will buy it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yes I think the joystick was all the talk when it came out but I had found girls by then and my gaming career was derailed, I was never any good at the invaders cos never had the money to play....fukin useless parents


I went to Blackpool with my Dad last week to waste an afternoon and managed to beat Outrun II on the arcade, at a quid a go I ended up slinging £7 in and beating it 3 times.

Got my initials on the leader board and came off the machine dripping in sweat to a round of applause, apparently nobody's managed to beat it all month says the tech guy at Coral Island. 
Felt like a dog with two dicks for the rest of the afternoon, lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

only cum im sucking is me missis wen she sqirts for me later lmaooooo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> any of u smart computer lads know if there is a way to download games and play them on my xbox 360?? i know playing online with copies get the 360 banned from live but i only wanna dl and play offline, if i like it enuf to wanna play online i will buy it.


You need to chip/hack it first.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

im off to coral island.....was up there bout month ago I like the teddy machines lol me n missis empted 1 wen was there we cldnt carry them all lmaooo...took her on pepsi max and she did shit her pants bless her


The Yorkshireman said:


> I went to Blackpool with my Dad last week to waste an afternoon and managed to beat Outrun II on the arcade, at a quid a go I ended up slinging £7 in and beating it 3 times.
> 
> Got my initials on the leader board and came off the machine dripping in sweat to a round of applause, apparently nobody's managed to beat it all month says the tech guy at Coral Island.
> Felt like a dog with two dicks for the rest of the afternoon, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I still aint finished downloading bf4 yet lolol


FFS LAD!
Crossfire 6870's and you're slacking on your game stock? I'll have finished it by the time you catch up. 

We'll have to hook up a LAN game session sometime if you get Tungle/Hamachi.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

that's were I did them lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

yer man sounds good......aint fin downloading cos im always on here or doing some other shit...shld leave it running over night tbh.....im always on badcompany 2 lol addicted to it lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> FFS LAD!
> Crossfire 6870's and you're slacking on your game stock? I'll have finished it by the time you catch up.
> 
> We'll have to hook up a LAN game session sometime if you get Tungle/Hamachi.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer man sounds good......aint fin downloading cos im always on here or doing some other shit...shld leave it running over night tbh.....im always on badcompany 2 lol addicted to it lol


The last game I got proper addicted to was Modern Warfare 2 when I got an aimbot/wall hack program, I must have got myself banned from 20 servers over a couple of months until I found servers full of hackers doing the same thing.
Makes you step up your game when everybody can see your position at all times, there's no fucker camping for sure!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> that's were I did them lolol View attachment 2883532View attachment 2883533


Reppin' the crew good to see


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

yer man I had that bot too lamo on that.....I use a hack on badcompany 2 it only shows u were players are...run it for 12 mnths now on servers were they all use it really good fun it is.....im 1 mean ass sniper.....I download of nosteam.....shld try that battlefield badcompany 2 off there n get hack..good fun mate


The Yorkshireman said:


> The last game I got proper addicted to was Modern Warfare 2 when I got an aimbot/wall hack program, I must have got myself banned from 20 servers over a couple of months until I found servers full of hackers doing the same thing.
> Makes you step up your game when everybody can see your position at all times, there's no fucker camping for sure!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

corse man ill do same wen I go abroad lmaooooo


shawnybizzle said:


> Reppin' the crew good to see


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

If I went abroad now I don't think I'd come back lmao do a runner in Brazil or something.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

wen my kids are older settled down ect...im off mate and wont look back lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> If I went abroad now I don't think I'd come back lmao do a runner in Brazil or something.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> wen my kids are older settled down ect...im off mate and wont look back lolol


I fuked off and came back, sold the lot etc..off to Italy....as we leave for the ferry tha mrs pulls out a preg test positive.....oh zeddd I wanna have tha baby in the uk.....oh....isee just a long holiday then is it?.....moved areas into a little English village and lovin it. need space tho in this fukin country and wont ever have anything to do with neighbours obv but round here they are either eldrly or middle class and clueless.....great growing area cos no one suspects shit, especially at my age


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> wont ever have anything to do with neighbours obv but round here they are either eldrly or middle class and clueless.....great growing area cos no one suspects shit, especially at my age


Same here.

My next door neighbour is a retired nurse with a copper for a son though..........


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

omg lmaoooo bet that was a shoka....yes mate and u got your head screwd on for shure....don't think ill stop now till I get caught..witch wldnt stop me againt tbh..or move abroad.....nice house in country sounds nice tho few ach woods round u.....take me shottys out do bit of hunting and what not......nice grow in the basement or sommert.......what a life ay.....


zeddd said:


> I fuked off and came back, sold the lot etc..off to Italy....as we leave for the ferry tha mrs pulls out a preg test positive.....oh zeddd I wanna have tha baby in the uk.....oh....isee just a long holiday then is it?.....moved areas into a little English village and lovin it. need space tho in this fukin country and wont ever have anything to do with neighbours obv but round here they are either eldrly or middle class and clueless.....great growing area cos no one suspects shit, especially at my age


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooo


The Yorkshireman said:


> Same here.
> 
> My next door neighbour is a retired nurse with a copper for a son though..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

me the wife and kids fucked off to cyprus in 2011 and stayed for 8 months was ment to be longer but living abroad aint all its made out to be, moved back mainly due to the kids not settling but also the cost of living was higher than the uk, and this was before the bank of cyprus bailout. love the country as a holiday destination and cant recommend it high enough beautiful country with amazing history, but not somewhere i wanna live again, if i ever move abroad again it will only be for the US or OZ.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

some fireworks out the back with the kids


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

If I were to change country it would have to be English language my dream would be a nice big place in cali.......oh yeah


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> omg lmaoooo bet that was a shoka....yes mate and u got your head screwd on for shure....don't think ill stop now till I get caught..witch wldnt stop me againt tbh..or move abroad.....nice house in country sounds nice tho few ach woods round u.....take me shottys out do bit of hunting and what not......nice grow in the basement or sommert.......what a life ay.....


I got a basement but grow upstairs due to enviro and security, basements where I mix the soil and store the crap, so much shit to deal with producing about 26 oz per month, need to rent a van to clear out 4 times a year all the stored up waste, hoping when ive fine tuned the exo psycho and livers to get prod up to 1 key per month then hopefully try to push 40+ oz pm keepin it soil with an organic bias and act


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I got a basement but grow upstairs due to enviro and security, basements where I mix the soil and store the crap, so much shit to deal with producing about 26 oz per month, need to rent a van to clear out 4 times a year all the stored up waste, hoping when ive fine tuned the exo psycho and livers to get prod up to 1 key per month then hopefully try to push 40+ oz pm keepin it soil with an organic bias and act


all i have to say about this is........u lucky fucker


i wish i was turning over 26oz every 3 months never mind each month lol keep up the good work mate


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> all i have to say about this is........u lucky fucker
> 
> 
> i wish i was turning over 26oz every 3 months never mind each month lol keep up the good work mate


l am lucky cos when I started I produced shite cos I didn't no they needed nutes and thought u smoked the leaves.....now I just got a perp with a 1.2 veg tent and a 2.4 flower and runnin 90ish watts per sq ft


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> producing about 26 oz per month, need to rent a van to clear out 4 times a year all the stored up waste, hoping when ive fine tuned the exo psycho and livers to get prod up to 1 key per month then hopefully try to push 40+ oz pm keepin it soil with an organic bias and act





zeddd said:


> now I just got a perp with a 1.2 veg tent and a 2.4 flower and runnin 90ish watts per sq ft


So what's that, 10 plants in a 2.4 @ 5 oz each?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to zeddd again.



*


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what's that, 10 plants in a 2.4 @ 5 oz each?


yes man sort of...
its between 4 and six per month with 10 being in there at once, next harvest will be 2 psycho 1 exo and one livers at hopefully 36 oz, they are 2 weeks from finishing and will easily make weight, the next lot are 4 exo and one psycho bush vegged 2 months and pinched out which should pull 15 +


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yes man sort of...
> its between 4 and six per month with 10 being in there at once, next harvest will be 2 psycho 1 exo and one livers at hopefully 36 oz, they are 2 weeks from finishing and will easily make weight, the next lot are 4 exo and one psycho bush vegged 2 months and pinched out which should pull 15 +


How the do you manage to fit 4 Exo along with a Psycho big enough to pull 15oz in a soil pot all in a 1.2 tent?

Lol, some fucking squeeze that!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the do you manage to fit 4 Exo along with a Psycho big enough to pull 15oz in a soil pot all in a 1.2 tent?
> 
> Lol, some fucking squeeze that!


I don't, they are vegged in 11 litre pots in the veg tent then moved into the flower room which is 2.4 x 1.2, so every month I harvest 4 or 6 of the plants which are then replaced and join the others already in flower. One half of the tent is for early flower with a vert 600 w hps and a 1000w aircooled xxxl hood, the other end is a 600w aircooled and 2x 250 cfl side lights for late flower....a very green production line


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I don't, they are vegged in 11 litre pots in the veg tent


Yeah, which you've just said is a 1.2m tent.

So you've vegged 4 Exo along side a Psycho big enough to pull 15oz once flowered, all in a 1.2m tent?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, which you've just said is a 1.2m tent.
> 
> So you've vegged 4 Exo along side a Psycho big enough to pull 15oz once flowered, all in a 1.2m tent?


yeah and I got a prop with 50 clones in it too, the psycho can be made into a nice compact symmetrical bush by topping to an even plane and lollipopping, the exo will yield 8 oz on a 6 week veg, so yeah its not even too much of a squeeze in veg cos of the exo which remains small and weedy looking in veg but blows up in flower like the freak it is....that's why its such a good plant for perp, small veg big flower....and the psycho bush is in a 29 l smartpot. still room enough


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 5, 2013)

The underlay of this carpet is soaked just lifted the carpet up. I'm tempted to just take the 600w out and have it above the carpet for a couple minutes the heat should dry the thing quick enough. Most the water came from me rushing the wilma out thinking it was leaking. I'm getting a new carpet soon enough anyway just want it sorted for now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> The underlay of this carpet is soaked just lifted the carpet up. I'm tempted to just take the 600w out and have it above the carpet for a couple minutes the heat should dry the thing quick enough. Most the water came from me rushing the wilma out thinking it was leaking. I'm getting a new carpet soon enough anyway just want it sorted for now.


Ninja you got that carpet wet days ago.

A mop and a £5 hairdryer would have sorted it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the exo which remains small and weedy looking in veg but blows up in flower like the freak it is....that's why its such a good plant for perp, small veg big flower.


I best have my wits about me for this SCROG then, good job I'll be running 2 5" Rhinos at the same time.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ninja you got that carpet wet days ago.
> 
> A mop and a £5 hairdryer would have sorted it.


Got a fan blowing on it. It's abit drier but not dry enough yet. Just wanna speed things up. Am thinking the 600w being held above it for abit will do the job? Or will my carpet set alight lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I best have my wits about me for this SCROG then, good job I'll be running 2 5" Rhinos at the same time.


exo is very interesting to grow, the livers and psycho have hit the gound running with perfect leaves but the exo is a different story, at some point in mid stretch it seems to just go superhungry and this is what it is getting to keep the leaves healthy.....one day 3ml biobiz grow plus 3 ml/l bloom plus 1.5ml/l magnecal and iml/l canna trace minerals, I shit u not, the next day gets compost tea, the following day more biobizz of if they need k its canna terra flores at 4ml/l....the cunts don't seem to need strait water in early flower, and they can still run a sneaky Ca def even with this level of nutes.......don't treat psycho or livers this way they will burn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got a fan blowing on it. It's abit drier but not dry enough yet. Just wanna speed things up. Am thinking the 600w being held above it for abit will do the job? Or will my carpet set alight lol


Depends how close you have it.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends how close you have it.


600 w radiant heat mostly light....orrrrrr a 2-3 kw hot air blowing device designed to dry fibres....emmmmm?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2013)

as a yuf I went for a job as a milkman and had to sit an exam the 20 questions were like the following....arrange the following numbers in numerical order 7,4,9,8....tricky I know, another was if you are 6 years old and you sister is twice your age how old will she be when you are 10.....duhhh, I got 100 % and completed the one hour paper in 8 minutes, didn't get the job cos they said I must have cheated cheeky fukkers lmao........this exo is very good its got a 3 week cure and has turned that lovely golden green and smells fruity and spicey


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 5, 2013)

My shitzu is going fucking doo lally over the fireworks , think she's gonna have a heart attack ! Shit & pissed every fucking were !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

haha my Rotty aint much better mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> exo is very interesting to grow, the livers and psycho have hit the gound running with perfect leaves but the exo is a different story, at some point in mid stretch it seems to just go superhungry and this is what it is getting to keep the leaves healthy.....one day 3ml biobiz grow plus 3 ml/l bloom plus 1.5ml/l magnecal and iml/l canna trace minerals, I shit u not, the next day gets compost tea, the following day more biobizz of if they need k its canna terra flores at 4ml/l....the cunts don't seem to need strait water in early flower, and they can still run a sneaky Ca def even with this level of nutes.......don't treat psycho or livers this way they will burn


good to know i'll remember that when i get to flower now i finally got my hands on an exo clone, will be a while tho as gonna keep this one as a mum so will need to wait till i get cut from her before i get anywhere near flowering. until then my current seedlings will do.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

You was a CUNT to me zedd but gotta say I do envy your set up sounds real good I was just working my way up to something close to that but never mind in a few years I'll be there again ffs.....I got 2 patterdale terriers they don't even blink at the fireworks Lol hard little bastards they are bless em


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

shit fell asleep on floor infront of radiator suffering for it now lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

I dunno what to do with this psy tbh as sed before with the curly leafs I thort was norm....dunno weather to take a cut from top and grow that see if turns out betta or ditch it ill take some snaps c what u think.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I dunno what to do with this psy tbh as sed before with the curly leafs I thort was norm....dunno weather to take a cut from top and grow that see if turns out betta or ditch it ill take some snaps c what u think.....


dont ditch it m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

haha was just trying to tell u to get tht pic off cos what i cud see lol but u beat me to it  careful yman that was a slip


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

see this is bottom of plant few cyrly leafs...... but ontop new groth has been fine... exo mom gone wild she already been trimmed too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha was just trying to tell u to get tht pic off cos what i cud see lol but u beat me to it  careful yman that was a slip



............


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

see dont realy need till like end of dec.....so weather to take a cut from it and try again or is it gonna pass down to that cut.....or think fukit and pull them leafs off and let it carry on.....?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

cmon professor yorkman work ya magic for me and u zed what u rec?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cmon professor yorkman work ya magic for me and u zed what u rec?



I've just noticed it mate, that's a twisted leaf deformity and it's genetic. I've had it before on other plants of mine (I pull em off, only ever had a couple) it's absolutely nothing to worry about.

A lot of DJ Shorts gear has it, there's a 'Medusa' pheno of Old Time Moonshine that has all the leaves like that, looks proper funky.

I'll see if I can find the pic again.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fukit and pull them leafs off and let it carry on.....?


theres ur answer mate


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

see I thort it was me and I was doing something wrong...but I always thort it was the plant.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

it was always my belief that all psycho cuts are originally from the 1 plant back in late 80s so if its a genetic deformity wud this not mean every psycho plant out there wud have the same problem. as it wud have been passed onto every cut taken from the 1st every psycho and every cut of every cut since. 

i cud be way off here but that was my deduction lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

ill just see how it goes then.....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

she smells nice tho...n gaz yll soon have a 70s porn bush exo soon lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah m8 i hope so, and then all i need is psycho and livers and i got the full set


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it was always my belief that all psycho cuts are originally from the 1 plant back in late 80s so if its a genetic deformity wud this not mean every psycho plant out there wud have the same problem. as it wud have been passed onto every cut taken from the 1st every psycho and every cut of every cut since.
> 
> i cud be way off here but that was my deduction lol



Well to an extent yes but as it's so slight it's not predetermined to pop up.

There is still phenotypical expression to come into play.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

aint got livers.....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

I aint fussed bout it tho..im gonna enjoy doing exo for a long time yet lol...unless I get a big red key lmaoooo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't find that damn Medusa pheno picture.

I'm pretty sure I only spotted it again a couple of months ago looking for something else.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

mate im shure I trust your knol ......cheers for that....


The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't find that damn Medusa pheno picture.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I only spotted it again a couple of months ago looking for something else.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

thread aint the same is it with out good old Rambo........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate im shure I trust your knol ......cheers for that....


I'm just thinking on, is your PH right?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

on my mothers it is.....mind u I kept it at 6.......I aint phed my grow tho as was experimenting with out ph,ing and see what happens......


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 5, 2013)

gonna get new ph pen for wilmas tho one of those bluelab ones.....


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 5, 2013)

My physco last round had curled leaves at bottom but not before tht...meh cut em off..

Bak to ghosts tata


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can't beat the lazyness of hydro lol no way would I go back to hand watering again. Nothing but a pain in the arse when the plants are drinking at different rates. Other tent came today gonna set that up weekend and start another load of green poisons off in there. 

Cant wait to be playing the new Xbox sat feeling nice and warm from the lights. Getting paid to game almost lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Watching big fat gypsy wedding lol bloody hell the tits on some of these birds :O lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Morning lads, I have a lemon haze that's popped but the taproot is black...any ideas? I've found a thread on icmag n it turned out fine but im wondering if its happened to anyone here,thanks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads, I have a lemon haze that's popped but the taproot is black...any ideas? I've found a thread on icmag n it turned out fine but im wondering if its happened to anyone here,thanks.


Sounds like a dud to me one had 2 crack to reveal a black tap root and both times they never made it. Try planting it but I don't think she'll make it is crack another just to be safe will also give you some choice if the other makes it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks buddy, my CK,LSD both fem n reg ak47 popped respectively n just had that fucker left...a friend had picked it up in Amsterdam on sale so I dunno haha thanks buddy, fingers crossed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha one of my duds was off a mate who bought em from dam Lol it was a PPP I wish it popped but never mind aye.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Who needs enemies hahaha, out of a pack of 8 so far 2 failed to even pop (water in a glass method n wet paper towel) n this one took DAYS so i dunno...i have some freebie cheese seeds i can pop if the ak turns out to be male but other than that ill chance it..thanks for the quick reply ill keep U posted.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

No problemo mate m not growing at the mo so happy to help anyway I can Lol I'd crack another now if I were you Cuz the black one ain't making it but if it does you'll have the choice of 2 and u can keep the biggest and best and throw the runt flowering runts is not normally good.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah U have a point, since the lemon haze were free I might as well...fuck it go on so haha carpa diem n all that carry on haha. This is gonna be my first (failed one,put it down to heat but alas long story short I stupidly plugged a transformer -American carbon filter fan combo- into my SMS fan speed controler n didn't notice it blow haha) saying that I've been reading non stop for 9+ months so assumed I was hot stuff but I was mearly luke warm but hey, not gonna make that mistake again *shakes fist*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No problemo mate m not growing at the mo so happy to help anyway I can Lol I'd crack another now if I were you Cuz the black one ain't making it but if it does you'll have the choice of 2 and u can keep the biggest and best and throw the runt flowering runts is not normally good.


I've got a 135w led n 6 42w CFL n ill be getting my 600w lumatek in the next week or so but ill only be running it at 600 for the last week or so, so ill be sure to kill the weak ones n keep the best 4 but so far the critical kush is a right sxy beast.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

morning lads....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've got a 135w led n 6 42w CFL n ill be getting my 600w lumatek in the next week or so but ill only be running it at 600 for the last week or so, so ill be sure to kill the weak ones n keep the best 4 but so far the critical kush is a right sxy beast.


how many plants u running again mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

my new extractor fan arrived this morning, so thats me got it all setup in the clone tent, that will keep the temps at normal now so can concentrate on fixing this exo. in fairness its looking very slightly better 2day but not much there is just a little lift in the leaves this morning, and i'll take that as any improvement is a good sign


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Was gonna do 4 but now with the lemon going weird on me n having only one reg AK ill pop a few more n keep the best 4, the leg n CFL are my beg lights ill have a 400w HPS in there for flowering n a few cfls along the side (using a dr90ii) but ill be upping it to 600w the last week or so depending on how it goes but once I've say 100w a plant im happy.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2013)

good morning, how are we all. I have found a supplier of dry ice so gonna save a coupla harvests of trim dry em rite out and get shaking, gonna wait til ive got half a k of trim to get a coupla oz of kief.....clone only kief


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

that sounds like a plan mate, always wanted to try dry ice extraction, just not that easy to get a hold of. hpe ur gonna show us the results when u done


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my new extractor fan arrived this morning, so thats me got it all setup in the clone tent, that will keep the temps at normal now so can concentrate on fixing this exo. in fairness its looking very slightly better 2day but not Lucy there is just a little lift in the leaves this morning, and i'll take that as any improvement is a good sign


 what fan did U get? I've got a shitty little fan filter combo but got a manrose (or whatever its called) mix flow 530m3 n a canfan both 6' for my HPS when it goes up...will be like playing Tetris getting it all to with the air cooled hood I got.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

im just using a small 4" tt fan for the clone tent as its only 80cm x80cm x 140cm and this fan works perfect in it as i dont need a filter attached in this tent, for the flower tent i use a 6" swiftair strube fan that clears 700m3 p/h attached to my Buddy carbon filter, also a 4" intake fan. i run a 600w open hps and dont really have any heat issues with this setup, or at least havent so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

700!! That would implode my tent thanks to the passive intake I have but since ur 600w is open in sure its perfect...the mixflow I got has 2 setting so no speed controller for me  but sure id only have been able to lower it 10% n the manrose is like 26..ish db n perfect for my 90x90x180...i hope.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJiIr3dwOvQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player. That's what u call a shit load of kief I mean a shit load


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning lads....


Easy mate how's tricks? I'm just about to skin me last bit of cheese up wank when u run out.... gotta wait till tonight now before I can get anymore tut tut


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a few fem cheese that imma pop next time(or this time if my lemon haze fuck up) read nothing but great things about it n they were freeeee.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy mate how's tricks? I'm just about to skin me last bit of cheese up wank when u run out.... gotta wait till tonight now before I can get anymore tut tut


yeah m8 its shit when u run out aint it, i only got about 3g left of my blue dream that might just last till end of today then im completely out and no way o getting anymore for a cpl weeks,  fucking not amused.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

my little seed collection  to be used in the near future lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah m8 its shit when u run out aint it, i only got about 3g left of my blue dream that might just last till end of today then im completely out and no way o getting anymore for a cpl weeks,  fucking not amused.


Wounding mate it is horrible when there's no weed makes u kinda wanna stop until u get a whiff of it lmao at least you got some in the pipeline aye mate I'm gagging just to get a single on the go in a wardrobe under a 600 but missis won't let me until everything's blown over


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

i agree wit ur missis mate dont fuck about till everything has been dealt with for ur last little mishap lmao,

u want me to grow some them seeds out for u just to make sure they are ok??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeh she's the sensible one I'm just a risk taker Lol u wanna see me on the poker tables all in lmao. I've got loads of gth seeds but they came off one of my plants! I had an afghan kush Hermie and I think it ejaculated in to one of my sexy hazes? I was growing one last round it was a bit stretchy but the smell is like lemon sweets or something an absolute must grow!!! I'll give u a few if ya want no bother?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh she's the sensible one I'm just a risk taker Lol u wanna see me on the poker tables all in lmao. I've got loads of gth seeds but they came off one of my plants! I had an afghan kush Hermie and I think it ejaculated in to one of my sexy hazes? I was growing one last round it was a bit stretchy but the smell is like lemon sweets or something an absolute must grow!!! I'll give u a few if ya want no bother?


thanks for the offer mate but i only want female seed now and if they came off a plant u grew or a hermie theres a good chance they just regs, i had too much of a loss this month to fuck about with regs again for a long time or at least until i have a lot more space or a seperate tent for regs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thanks for the offer mate but i only want female seed now and if they came off a plant u grew or a hermie theres a good chance they just regs, i had too much of a loss this month to fuck about with regs again for a long time or at least until i have a lot more space or a seperate tent for regs



No probs man but I'm on the understanding that if a female produces seeds through a hermie plant or just by themselves that the seeds should be 95% true to the mother? I planted 3 in a single 20ltr pot as an experiment and all 3 were fems could of been a lucky pic tho?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Bored as fuck today man so here we go again an old pic haha the infamous gth arm cola lmao.  . And then I went in the......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, screw regs, if it wasn't for being free id have never got it...lights out at 12 so had a look, 2 many fans the critical bent over so now have just the small fan going, hope its enough but that's not the story, as I was fixing some wore onto the critical to straighten her up old lazy eye here knocked over the pot  hope my champs ok but the ak is above ground so yay...i suppose


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Wire not wore lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z8-0G07a0A&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Canna stop laughing at this funny as


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

downloading the new football manager 2014 just now, thats gonna be me in front of the laptop for the nxt few months non stop lol


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 6, 2013)

You boys play poker then? Almost would feel bad taking your money lol. 

Gonna shove 4 greenhouse cheese inside the little un. Just so I veg em for less time. Heard the thing aint even fucking cheesey at all lol but sod it was a freebie.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> You boys play poker then? Almost would feel bad taking your money lol.
> 
> Gonna shove 4 greenhouse cheese inside the little un. Just so I veg em for less time. Heard the thing aint even fucking cheesey at all lol but sod it was a freebie.


I tried some of the ghs cheese my buyer brought me to show what the competition was growing, it was like old fashioned skunk not bad but nothing like exo in terms of strength of flavour and potency so not worthy of the name imo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've growin both the GH cheese and the real McCoy, two totally different lookin plants IMO, the GH cheese was still some nice smoke tho, not a bad yeilder too if I mine right


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I tried some of the ghs cheese my buyer brought me to show what the competition was growing, it was like old fashioned skunk not bad but nothing like exo in terms of strength of flavour and potency so not worthy of the name imo


U don't know how lucky u r zeddd u cunt, when I came on here I couldn't get the real McCoy so had to order some GH cheese in the hope someone would feel sorry for me and send me an exo clone lol.....it worked lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just had to buy a 50 bag last night.....,3.2, fuck this shits depressing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

gotta wonder why they never did psycho eh. watch this space! well probably not but i'll report back in about a year lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just had to buy a 50 bag last night.....,3.2, fuck this shits depressing lol


 christ that cheap eh


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ that cheap eh


Cheap as fuckin chips ain't it don lol......on the up side it's not bad smoke. Goin by the price of this mines is easily worth 50 for 2.8!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

If I had to pay 50 for a short 8th I wouldn't smoke it that's ridiculous.anyway Ireland is pushin for legalization next month I thinl . England better follow suit


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Here in Ireland its 50 for 2/2.5 n its ALWAYS SPRAYED shite.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

If I mingled a big more I could get it cheaper but it's not that often I have to shell out for it, plus don't like no one knowing my business round here, they'd always be looking a favour in return so te fuck with that. Legalisation in ireland will mean fuck all to me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

The legalisation bill was basically laughed anlt n on a separate note they were talking about allowing cops to let ppl off with warnings on cannabis possession n minor thefts n something else but decided cannabis was 2 dangerous so aparently its acceptable to steal but not smoke a lol pop.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here in Ireland its 50 for 2/2.5 n its ALWAYS SPRAYED shite.


U in the south??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

yeah lol was offered some cheese 2.5 for 50 fucking euro!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> yeah lol was offered some cheese 2.5 for 50 fucking euro!!


Thats not bad considering yous cunt get about 200 euro a week on the dole ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> yeah lol was offered some cheese 2.5 for 50 fucking euro!!


Can I use you address to sign from?? I call round once a month to sign on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

We get 180 but if ur under 25 U get 100...we pay 23%tax so a pack of fags is like 9.50 n rents like 600+ cost of living tend to pick away at the dole feinds haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Its a shame it got fucked off but at least its a step in the right direction aye. I've always thought weed might be legal in 10 yer or so but after my trip to the sols yesterday I don't think were ever gonna see that day in england its a crying shame


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We get 180 but if ur under 25 U get 100...we pay 23%tax so a pack of fags is like 9.50 n rents like 600+ cost of living tend to pick away at the dole feinds haha


I spend a bit off time ther so know the cost of shit, used to have an appartment down in Ashbourne, it was about 1200 a month ffs, it's a dear hole the south is


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Its gotten great media attention for sure and its not stopping Ming from pushing forward more bills and there is something happening tomorrow with live bands n crap n what not but its not gonna be legalised any time soon, at the moment they are on about sorting out the blasphemy law(2013 n its still illegal to talk shit about a fake ass god haha) n same sex marrage but sure only time will tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Its gotten more expensive after the budget lol at the moment im paying 17c a kw but in Feb its gonna be over 20c or there about oh n now there is a water charge coming into affect in 2014 n they didn't even buy us flowers b4 they fucked us!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I agreed dude, always thought it would be legal here 2 but the governments seem to get more n more illogical in there approach towards "the war on drugs"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

im very high btw don't think ^ that made sense? How could something be anymore illogical if its already illogical? Lol


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> im very high btw don't think ^ that made sense? How could something be anymore illogical if its already illogical? Lol


who the fuk mioght u be then? we allready have 1 unibomber and thats hydroplantpot.

hydro--email cunt!


 cod ghosts is wikid good, loving extinxsion.,..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Ahoy haha im Irish, I know, I know Irish threads that way but alas no1s there


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ahoy haha im Irish, I know, I know Irish threads that way but alas no1s there


aye, dead thread that like.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I still have hope for her being the only Irish one online n I read all the fucking pages 2000+ so she better not fucking die! But you guys are the next best thing weather wise n what not so ill be harassing you guys from time to time.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I still have hope for her being the only Irish one online n I read all the fucking pages 2000+ so she better not fucking die! But you guys are the next best thing weather wise n what not so ill be harassing you guys from time to time.


what are you talking aboot?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, thought you said that the Irish threads dead...my bad.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2013)

gotta go to school tonite and listen to a talk about 6 year olds etc yawn....they run around playing and like small animals....but parently theres more, I wanna continue vaping exo and online shenanigans but I gotta go and no doubt have to make polite conversation with strait people another yawn........feel it


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 6, 2013)

evening.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

evening all, beers, smoke and football 2night, cant beat it, c'mon the mighty Glasgow Bhoys get into these Ajax cunts, my prediction 2-1 to Celtic


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 6, 2013)

zeddd said:


> gotta go to school tonite and listen to a talk about 6 year olds etc yawn....they run around playing and like small animals....but parently theres more, I wanna continue vaping exo and online shenanigans but I gotta go and no doubt have to make polite conversation with strait people another yawn........feel it


I'm feeling it Z, but saying that , now my kids are all grown up, I miss the Xmas nativity play & such like, never mind , I got grandchild now so dare say I will get to go again sometime. Slightly stoned mind you !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hail Hail, the Celts are here,What the hell do we care,
What the hell do we care,
Hail Hail, the Celts are here,
What the hell do we care now..
For its a grand old team to play for,
For its a grand old team to see,
And if you know the history,
Its enough to make your heart go,
GO-OH-OH-OH! 
We don't care if we win, lose or draw,
What the hell do we care,
For all we know,
Is that there's going to be a show,
And the Glasgow Celtic will be there


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Few pics of the exo and livers moms someone sent me a while back, squashed in a 1m tent


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2884700View attachment 2884704View attachment 2884707
> 
> Few pics of the exo and livers moms someone sent me a while back, squashed in a 1m tent



fuck sake m8 u cud have at least rotated the pics, getting a sore neck trying to see them lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck sake m8 u cud have at least rotated the pics, getting a sore neck trying to see them lol


Always somebody lol, can't do it on my phone m8


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 6, 2013)

fuk off ya paddy cunt, u can roate on the phone, no fucking excuse  err yeh so did sum trimming today, wife went to pik kids up form school everyone in quie coughing with a weed smell, wasent me honest, needless to say she cut my balls wen she got bak, coat was in different room door closed and she never helped do a ting, fukand wa sonly 2 branches!! wtf and again double you tee eff man!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

I love trim time getting coverd in the smell if weed fucking love it Lol I used to all mi trimming at night tho yano

Oh and get off ghosts ya lazy cunt and do some more trimming


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Just picked a nice 8th up smells just like the sample of livers I had... just chillin with a joint n a brew watchin Gogglebox lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 6, 2013)

that gogglebox funny


shawnybizzle said:


> Must picked a nice 8th up smells just like the sample of livers I had... just chillin with a joint n a brew watchin Gogglebox lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeh its weird how funny it is watching folk watch TV lmao the old boy makes me laugh


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 6, 2013)

the black wimmin crak me up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeh that big fat one haha y see the one when they had a mouse? Funny as


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 6, 2013)

yer lmaooooooo


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 6, 2013)

Is anyone on hear in the UK and running the real UK Cheese? Im looking for a way to get my hands on a clone if anyone has any ideas? Please inbox me or let me know if you know anything as i love this girl and i need to track her down and hold her in my lungs again. Thanks


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2013)

VolcanoBoy said:


> Is anyone on hear in the UK and running the real UK Cheese? Im looking for a way to get my hands on a clone if anyone has any ideas? Please inbox me or let me know if you know anything as i love this girl and i need to track her down and hold her in my lungs again. Thanks


quite a few of us do, im vaping it right now it is indeed one of the finest smokes, as for gatting hols of one good luck but yeah its about.. along with a coupla other beauties


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

God damn it Ireland sucks lol fuckers with ur sexy cheese n fine ass liver pffft


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

The gathering of stoners yesterday in Dublin wasn't so bad after all, here is a quote on Facebook"

Norml Ireland

8 hours ago near Dublin

Today was a momentous day. We went from 1 TD supporting sensible regulation to 8. 

Thank you to everyone who came out and stood in the wind and sometimes rain to support Norml and this bill.

Stay tuned as we will be holding our 1st public meeting shortly!"


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> God damn it Ireland sucks lol fuckers with ur sexy cheese n fine ass liver pffft


Dont forget about the psychosis.....and there's a place in ireland that's got all three u just gotta know where lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol @ psychosis. Knowing my luck id get a clone that has something then id get busted haha...im a noob so I wouldn't expect people to throw clones at me haha.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol @ psychosis. Knowing my luck id get a clone that has something then id get busted haha...im a noob so I wouldn't expect people to throw clones at me haha.


They certainly won't be throwin them at ye that's for sure lol, think last time I checked they wer retailing at 40-50 quid lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Typical Ireland..."ah sure you can have a cutting...but it will cost you" fecking gob shites...suppose it might hurt if they literally threw a cutting at me in a pot..for 50 bucks do they give you a receipt lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

The euro is fucked. They fucked you guys like they did with decimalisation in the uk. Just rounded everything up. Then just upped and upped it. Ireland is a Greece waiting to happen imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

How is Ireland like Greece haha have you any idea what Greece was actually playing at in the first place? Get on the google machine n look it up haha.yes the euros shite at the moment but tbh it could be alot worse, we could have the dollar haha.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Typical Ireland..."ah sure you can have a cutting...but it will cost you" fecking gob shites...suppose it might hurt if they literally threw a cutting at me in a pot..for 50 bucks do they give you a receipt lol?


Of course u do, a certificate of authenticity too.

aye the euros well fucked, I hope te fuck we never change to it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Greece fucked themselves over...in greece you could for example get a widows pension then get jobseekers on top of that and then more on top of that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

I mean no disrespect btw just outlining how we are nothing like Greece haha n were doing pretty good now our corporation tax has brought companies like Google and beats into Ireland amounst others n were one of the larges computer tech exporters for our size or pharmaceutical (wake n back so dunno which one haha). The concept of the euro was ingenious it allowed a exchange rate free means of countries doing business but alas the crash hindered the euro a bit but things can only get better n the euro would have done alot better if we were more strict in the criteria for countries to join.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dragged up a few old pics of the exodus cheese and psychosis......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

How do I rep ppl? Those pics deserve a retarded thumbs up, one word STUNNING.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I mean no disrespect btw just outlining how we are nothing like Greece haha n were doing pretty good now our corporation tax has brought companies like Google and beats into Ireland amounst others n were one of the larges computer tech exporters for our size or pharmaceutical (wake n back so dunno which one haha). The concept of the euro was ingenious it allowed a exchange rate free means of countries doing business but alas the crash hindered the euro a bit but things can only get better n the euro would have done alot better if we were more strict in the criteria for countries to join.


lmao, face it, ur countries shit, they can't even hold a weed forum together that's why ur here on the uk thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Hahaha, so's ur face!!! OH SNAP!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> How do I rep ppl? Those pics deserve a retarded thumbs up, one word STUNNING.


Id love to say that it's all my hard work lol, but truth be told these strains just make it pretty damn easy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

We should all move to Belgium lol its waaaay better there, bar all the French, at least the hatred of the French has brought every1 closer.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We should all move to Belgium lol its waaaay better there, bar all the French, at least the hatred of the French has brought every1 closer.


Think I'll stay wer I'm at for now, my weeds worth more here lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Stop upselling those sassy strains but yeah they look amazing dude n shove ur modesty up ur ass hhahaa. Fucking dentists today they I have to fork over 50 yoyos for 2.5 for something id bed my dogs life on isn't fucking cheese but ppl say it is OH THE INHUMANITY


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Get ur ass down south n U can sell it for 400-500 an oz n have her stalky to fook


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Stop upselling those sassy strains but yeah they look amazing dude n shove ur modesty up ur ass hhahaa. Fucking dentists today they I have to fork over 50 yoyos for 2.5 for something id bed my dogs life on isn't fucking cheese but ppl say it is OH THE INHUMANITY


Lol, stay about here long enough u might make some contacts that might help u out when ur dry, u growin to smoke it all anyway or u goina get rid of a little


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Get ur ass down south n U can sell it for 400-500 an oz n have her stalky to fook


Can make that wer I am anyway m8 only I'd be gettin that in proper money....STERLING. plus I don't so stalky


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

I smoke a q a week so its gonna be ALL FOR ME, my towns 2 small for that shite n my uncle got busted n had to move to England so I don't wanna risk it n im a firm believer of loose lips sink ships n I don't trust ppl enough around here. I don't actually drink n I quite the cigs so this n redbull are my only vices...saying that the whole growing thing is VERY ADDICTIVE, I've been reading for months n cant get enough, was up late last night researching curing n what now n buying shit for my setups us as addictive as growing lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I always pick the shit small deals over the sprayed shite, I've asthma after all.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 7, 2013)

I have not seen any sprayed stuff for 7 or 8 years now to be honest. 

Then again, I dont buy bags off kids!

Here are snaps of my 10 on the go at the mo

View attachment 2885504View attachment 2885505View attachment 2885506View attachment 2885507View attachment 2885508View attachment 2885509View attachment 2885510View attachment 2885511View attachment 2885512View attachment 2885513


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Morning all..... wake & bake time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Well come to the south of Ireland haha, the kids have the hash the scumbags have the sprayed stuff n I recently moves back n im old guy that sorted me was an awesome polish lad that moved back home (first guy to actually tell U what it REALLY was U were smoking )


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

fuck there was plenty sprayed shit going about in scotland about 3 years ago it was all anyone could get, thats why i started growing, but to be fair nowadays there is a good bit of nice cheese going about and always looks and tastes the same no matter who it comes from


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Ireland getting worse n worse mate, deals use to be 3.5 bang on now it can go as low as 1.5(in the bag) shits a disgrace, cheaper to by coke nearly haha...imaging the taxes they could impose on pot!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

I wanna post some pics so damn bad but im paranoid about the metadata.. Anyone know how to clear it on the lumia b4 U upload it?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Wtf is sprayed weed, looool people used to say weed was sold laced with coke lmfa i wish....

Is the cheese your talkibg about v crumbley and has a bitty coating of yellow trichs......its sorta powdery like dutch....


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 7, 2013)

fuck it, go for gold!

If they are already looking at you that closely then you are probably fucked anyway


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 7, 2013)

Nah people did spray it with silica / sand blast it and mixed it with some type of paste to bond it on. Minging. Probably adds an oz or so per plant. Whats the point!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

In best case circumstances its just sugar to bulk it up but it gets as bad as fiber glass.im on the neighbours net so its cool just the metadata is the issue.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck there was plenty sprayed shit going about in scotland about 3 years ago it was all anyone could get, thats why i started growing, but to be fair nowadays there is a good bit of nice cheese going about and always looks and tastes the same no matter who it comes from


theres only ever three strains round here gaz.....funk, chinese or homegrown...the people haven't a fuckin clue


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

They spray it during flowering so the plants clunge juice acts as a bond n eventually the crap becomes one with the bud. They do its cuz its about money to then not about the quality, those are the criminals not us!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, the Chinese are serious players over here big grow houses getting busted over here 'operation nitrogen ' mostly asians n polish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Word was it was some scouse gang started doing it. Sand blasted chink cabbage  haven't seen it for a couple of years thank fuck. 

Just got word my pals holding an oz of psycho for me. I've got a Pyrex of oil drying too. Its going to be a fucked up weekend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

a cpl pics of my little Exo, now been potted for 2 days, its defo looking a little better now and seeing some new growth so im pretty pleased as it looks like its gonna pull thru


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

He's looking lovely, he was the lad that was battered in the post wasn't he?(she)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> He's looking lovely, he was the lad that was battered in the post wasn't he?(she)


SHE !!! and yeah thats the one that was smashed about in post and only arrived with 1 leave left attached lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ireland getting worse n worse mate, deals use to be 3.5 bang on now it can go as low as 1.5(in the bag) shits a disgrace, cheaper to by coke nearly haha...imaging the taxes they could impose on pot!!!


Cor relax, relax.

You dont half go on abit.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> a cpl pics of my little Exo, now been potted for 2 days, its defo looking a little better now and seeing some new growth so im pretty pleased as it looks like its gonna pull thru
> 
> View attachment 2885517View attachment 2885518View attachment 2885520


Definitly looking better now gaz

anyone on here anywhere near Luton??????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

this is how she looked when she arrived and had jut been potted and here she is now 2 days later View attachment 2885524View attachment 2885525


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

she, yes sorry haha. Yeah, ill try n spam less, sorry haha im just so lonely haha.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha i see sand blasted weed.....fuck what a waste of time, if they had to do that they must have been growing a joint every 3months...from 49 million plants......

I know that a powererd up milk bottle weighs exactly an oz .... i know of desperate sniff heads smoking half there shit then doing this to make weight


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Definitly looking better now gaz
> 
> anyone on here anywhere near Luton??????


Possibly......


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone know if rambos ok.......i know hes got a roof over his head but he aint been on.....has he been court yet....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone know if rambos ok.......i know hes got a roof over his head but he aint been on.....has he been court yet....


he said he was taking a little time off the thread m8, im sure he's fine will be back on when he's ready


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Fucking dicks...i got a bottle of this honey elixer stuff that I got for free with my fan, guy said to add it to every feed during flowering , I was like that's just like adding sugar, why would I do that lol WTF..not dealing with him a again.thats what's wrong with ppl, all fecking greedy.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2885521 View attachment 2885522View attachment 2885523this is how she looked when she arrived and had jut been potted and here she is now 2 days later View attachment 2885524View attachment 2885525


I love it when you see.young strong healthy vigours cuttings bounce back....you got a fighter there mate treat her right and shell love you forever.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Someone get busted here 2? The Irish thread took a nose dive once on of the guys got busted.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> he said he was taking a little time off the thread m8, im sure he's fine will be back on when he's ready


Ahhh good so long as hes okey dokey.....i feared the worst.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

theres been a few busts and even a death on this thread m8, it all happen on the uk thread lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 7, 2013)

I just hope anyone who posts pics in the UK thread is not posting from the same place they are growing! Take that precaution at least.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Take more than a bust to see sambo off. He'll be back for sure. I imagine he'll count the days til probation is done and get setup again.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

my new fan speed controller arrived there, just tested it and it works a treat, not bad for £6 off ebay, will be rigging it up with my new 6" fan later 2day and we'll see how long it lasts before i need a new one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, that's why im iffy about posting pics...it one thing to chat about it but the pics are like, hey, check out my proof haha.man, that sucks..anyone get busted in relation to this site? Someone died? Poor lad/ladette.clamps still haven't arrived


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Take more than a bust to see sambo off. He'll be back for sure. I imagine he'll count the days til probation is done and get setup again.


true m8, takes a lot more than a little bust to keep a good man down lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my new fan speed controller arrived there, just tested it and it works a treat, not bad for £6 off ebay, will be rigging it up with my new 6" fan later 2day and we'll see how long it lasts before i need a new one
> 
> View attachment 2885529


is there much of a hum?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> is there much of a hum?


there is no noise at all from the controller, the fan does still make some noise obviously but when turned down 20% it is only about half as loud a it is on full power


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Got a link to the speed controller on fleabay lad?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my new fan speed controller arrived there, just tested it and it works a treat, not bad for £6 off ebay, will be rigging it up with my new 6" fan later 2day and we'll see how long it lasts before i need a new one
> 
> View attachment 2885529


But it dont say what temp your setting it too????


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a fucking bargain, got a manrose mix flow with 2 settings so cant use my SMS on it but it's like 26db n once my clamps arrive n times comes for flowering ill slap my insulated ducting in there n see how low she goes.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Got a link to the speed controller on fleabay lad?


here ya go mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plug-in-Hydroponics-Grow-Light-Fan-Speed-Controller-/300618574475?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item45fe436a8b


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> But it dont say what temp your setting it too????


it aint a thermo controller m8, its just a basic speed controller to slow the fan down and it also helps reduce noise when turned down a little. it aint hard just to monitor the temp urself,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice one cheers. My TD supposedly silent is far from church mouse


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it aint a thermo controller m8, its just a basic speed controller to slow the fan down and it also helps reduce noise when turned down a little. it aint hard just to monitor the temp urself,





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one cheers. My TD supposedly silent is far from church mouse


 have you looked into dynamat? Great fir wrapping around the fan to soundproof even more.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

One of these don.....I got one of these for mine, works a treat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> have you looked into dynamat? Great fir wrapping around the fan to soundproof even more.


that stuff is a little pricey for me m8 when a speed controller does almost as good a job,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it aint a thermo controller m8, its just a basic speed controller to slow the fan down and it also helps reduce noise when turned down a little. it aint hard just to monitor the temp urself,





Garybhoy11 said:


> that stuff is a little pricey for me m8 when a speed controller does almost as good a job,


15 pounds on eBay excluding postage for 18"x39 so that would do ur fan im not on about doing the room haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry, 18x 32**


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

N alot of sound actually comes from the air passing through the ducting n what now so get some insulated ducting or wrap up ur ducting.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it aint a thermo controller m8, its just a basic speed controller to slow the fan down and it also helps reduce noise when turned down a little. it aint hard just to monitor the temp urself,





Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2885530
> One of these don.....I got one of these for mine, works a treat


if you used some bungie cords instead of the metal chains that would reduce sound even more! But yet again im sure U lads know all this n again sorry fir the spamming lol im a very hyper person (one of the reasons I smoke)


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 7, 2013)

Fuks going on ere like.?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> if you used some bungie cords instead of the metal chains that would reduce sound even more! But yet again im sure U lads know all this n again sorry fir the spamming lol im a very hyper person (one of the reasons I smoke)


If u look a little closer at the pics u can see they used to be on bungees but this time ther on chains and tbh it don't make much difference


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw it once I said it, just didn't wanna spam anymore than I had, my bad...what fan are you running?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2013)

Alreeeet batty sniffers how's it going I see Gaz is happy with his speed controller. Just chillin with a nice fatty and a brew oh yes Yorkshire tea is the best!!! Had a dream I was growing again last night feckin hell I hope it comes true lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

just got the new fan and shit into the tent, sounds as quiet as my old 4" one if not quieter, i put the old one into the clone tent as an intake, waste not want not u know lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I saw it once I said it, just didn't wanna spam anymore than I had, my bad...what fan are you running?


The one in the pic


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, looks longated like the mix flow ones but I cant tell with the padding. That's a Purdy little blue fella U got there makes me ponder if I should have gone with the RAM but I suppose ut would have been over kill.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, looks longated like the mix flow ones but I cant tell with the padding. That's a Purdy little blue fella U got there makes me ponder if I should have gone with the RAM but I suppose ut would have been over kill.


Its an s&p td silent fan,, 8", and there's no padding around it???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Its an s&p td silent fan,, 8", and there's no padding around it???


tbh m8 i thot it had some padding on it the way it looks in the pic


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

that little blue fella was only £45 brand new on ebay and clears 700m3 an hour, is a little noisier than a rvk or ram but with a speed controller or sound proofing runs nice and quiet so its a bargain.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

That's it ther gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That's it ther gaz


nice looking piece of equipment mate,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Where did yous think the padding was????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Where did yous think the padding was????


wrapped round the whole fan m8, if u look at pic its like there is a sheet of padding, now i seen the pic of how the fan looks normally i see it wasnt padded


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> wrapped round the whole fan m8, if u look at pic its like there is a sheet of padding, now i seen the pic of how the fan looks normally i see it wasnt padded


Aye I suppose it dosent look like ur average fan, cos I'm used to it I was thinkin wer the fuck do these guys see the padding lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> that little blue fella was only £45 brand new on ebay and clears 700m3 an hour, is a little noisier than a rvk or ram but with a speed controller or sound proofing runs nice and quiet so its a bargain.


45 bucks!! Nice one my ma rose 530m3 was like 60 euro but I shopped around n it was the best I could find, thought about the ram but like I said, I thought it would be overkill n I only have a dr90ii so im laughing (for now).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Hahaha, yeah looked up the fan there, silly us haha at least I wasn't the only one haha.was gonna thinking you did a great job applying the padding n all haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Fuks going on ere like.?


fucking hell turbs u actually came off ghosts to say summit on here lol, 
what u saying to it 2day anyway mate? did u get ur shit chopped ?


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking hell turbs u actually came off ghosts to say summit on here lol,
> what u saying to it 2day anyway mate? did u get ur shit chopped ?


not yet gunna leave it a nother 2-3 weeks it seems 

and hardely been on ghosts, a pal grafted it of me so lol,,


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

fukin ell the threads been hijacked by some yappy irish leprechaun


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

you alrite gaz I saw that pic of you off the back of a boat in Cyprus.....so u lived in the sun for a few months and u are still fukin jailbird white.....?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you alrite gaz I saw that pic of you off the back of a boat in Cyprus.....so u lived in the sun for a few months and u are still fukin jailbird white.....?


lol i was at 1st mate but after a few weeks i was nicely tanned, that pic was only 1st week i was there, and how do u know which one in the pic is me i never said lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol i was at 1st mate but after a few weeks i was nicely tanned, that pic was only 1st week i was there, and how do u know which one in the pic is me i never said lmao


I would recognize you if I saw you from what u have posted on here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I would recognize you if I saw you from what u have posted on here



yeah if u seen the old pic of me in the dam that i posted a few months ago and the one from other day its not to hard to work out, not enough ppl pay that much attention tho, u wont find they pics on here now lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah if u seen the old pic of me in the dam that i posted a few months ago and the one from other day its not to hard to work out, not enough ppl pay that much attention tho, u wont find they pics on here now lol.


U wer always goina be the skinny one lol, thot the other ws imc maybe...all pumped up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2013)

now that's a sexy bitch


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U wer always goina be the skinny one lol, thot the other ws imc maybe...all pumped up lol



lol i suppose i did tell u all the other day i was a 9st skinny wee shite, but na it aint imc in the other ring its a mate of mine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

haha christ i had my dial on the profile pic for ages. i reasoned if i get nicked the trail on the pc is going to mean fuck all. natch i delete business stuff regularly keep no addresses etc but seriously if the door goes through, i'm in trouble regardless of talking to a few on a forum. 

we really aint big time enough for them to waste their time unless you're stupid or get sloppy and it's an easy cop.

just my 2 bob like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> not yet gunna leave it a nother 2-3 weeks it seems
> 
> and hardely been on ghosts, a pal grafted it of me so lol,,


is ghosts worth the hype or what? my pals have been raging about battlefield...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

any fellow Exo growers got any advice for me on how these girls like to grow? ive got her in biobizz allmix soil, wanting to know whens best to start her with nutes and what strength can she handle? im using bio grow, bloom & topmax, also got magne-cal & pk 13/14.


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

Any fellow growers think they can help a newbie out by checkin out my pics and give some opinions on my baby  
Ive done tons of reading but I need expert opinion 

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog31373-update-need-help.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

chillax, you got first timer syndrome, worry about every leaf that dies. that's gonna be just fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> any fellow Exo growers got any advice for me on how these girls like to grow? ive got her in biobizz allmix soil, wanting to know whens best to start her with nutes and what strength can she handle? im using bio grow, bloom & topmax, also got magne-cal & pk 13/14.


they'll grow most styles well, sog scrog soil hydro the lot, likes a good feed, if she's just a bairn then 1/4 feed a week and then up it a 1/4 next week or +2-3 inches whichever comes fog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

View attachment 2885716View attachment 2885717

from zero plants to way too many in 2 weeks lol and some oil. i mixed some home made bubble in that was mixed a bit too long the bits you can see are plant matter sadly but the oil will still be good...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2885716View attachment 2885717
> 
> from zero plants to way too many in 2 weeks lol and some oil. i mixed some home made bubble in that was mixed a bit too long the bits you can see are plant matter sadly but the oil will still be good...


So what strains u got goin ther don? Anything nice.....or maybe ther all nice lol


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats what I figured it was since it seems to be doing just fine lol... thanks man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

hahah i only do nice man. blowing my own trumpet out my are lol.

there's a few sweet n sour which is smelly cherry x with a hybrid from cali it's like chem dawg, ECSD, & lemon larry. a few dog x 2 toke killer, a few dog x Qrazy quake and my new one i'm really hopeful for, smelly cherry x UGORG's smelly berry. 

and lastly one old stock DOG kush from 2010.


EDIT and a psycho & livers mother.

i put all my odds n sods of weed into the oil so i'm toking the last bit of dog from my last run, it's still stinking to fuck and ruining my head hahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i only do nice man. blowing my own trumpet out my are lol.
> 
> there's a few sweet n sour which is smelly cherry x with a hybrid from cali it's like chem dawg, ECSD, & lemon larry. a few dog x 2 toke killer, a few dog x Qrazy quake and my new one i'm really hopeful for, smelly cherry x UGORG's smelly berry.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice....u some regs in ther then? A few boys not gettin much luck with regs lately, hope urs work for ye


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sounds nice....u some regs in ther then? A few boys not gettin much luck with regs lately, hope urs work for ye


and some of us are having NO luck with regs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

all regs man, i'm looking for males and females. WIN win.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i only do nice man. blowing my own trumpet out my are lol.
> 
> there's a few sweet n sour which is smelly cherry x with a hybrid from cali it's like chem dawg, ECSD, & lemon larry. a few dog x 2 toke killer, a few dog x Qrazy quake and my new one i'm really hopeful for, *smelly cherry x UGORG's smelly berry*.
> 
> ...


HAHA great minds think alike i popped all mine in paper towels today.....i want some purple for crimbo......and very curious as to the berry taste....i wanted 1 male to cross with a casey jones but after seeing gazas go balls up, shes getting the yank......shame smelt sexy.....similar to your dog don....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> HAHA great minds think alike i popped all mine in paper towels today.....i want some purple for crimbo......and very curious as to the berry taste....


if u just germing the beans 2day u aint gonna have any purps for xmas, its only 48 days


----------



## whizzer33 (Nov 7, 2013)

hey , my first ever post , 

any cfl growers in the uk ??


----------



## whizzer33 (Nov 7, 2013)

nice looking ladies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> HAHA great minds think alike i popped all mine in paper towels today.....i want some purple for crimbo......and very curious as to the berry taste....i wanted 1 male to cross with a casey jones but after seeing gazas go balls up, shes getting the yank......shame smelt sexy.....similar to your dog don....



a good mate has kept one of my last run of dog and its fucking stellar, check the last couple of pages in my journal. can't wait to get that bitch back.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> if u just germing the beans 2day u aint gonna have any purps for xmas, its only 48 days


there or there abouts.......im just guna 12/12 them from seed with the others.....see what i get....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

looking lot happyr mate...good work


Garybhoy11 said:


> a cpl pics of my little Exo, now been potted for 2 days, its defo looking a little better now and seeing some new growth so im pretty pleased as it looks like its gonna pull thru
> 
> View attachment 2885517View attachment 2885518View attachment 2885520


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a good mate has kept one of my last run of dog and its fucking stellar, check the last couple of pages in my journal. can't wait to get that bitch back.


cool colours but look at the F_R_O_S_T..............OH MY


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

fuck me theres a lot of noobs in here over the last 2 days wtf is going on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looking lot happyr mate...good work


cheers m8, yeah she perking up nicely, give it a week and she will be a nice healthy looking plant.


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chillax, you got first timer syndrome, worry about every leaf that dies. that's gonna be just fine.


Just checked the babies and she got another spot on the opposite leaf heres a close up shot im paranoid man I meed double confirmation lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me theres a lot of noobs in here over the last 2 days wtf is going on


And a few from near by me too......get rid of them! Release the hounds lmao


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me theres a lot of noobs in here over the last 2 days wtf is going on



We come to you seeking help you should feel appreciated not aggravated ...just tryna get to your guys level lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And a few from near by me too......get rid of them! Release the hounds lmao



wheres rambo when ya need him lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> wheres rambo when ya need him lol


I'd nearly send him a bottle of vod to get him started lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Just checked the babies and she got another spot on the opposite leaf heres a close up shot im paranoid man I meed double confirmation lol View attachment 2885764


i'm afraid it's a gonner man... 

what are you feeding ? if you are you shouldn't be. what's the medium? any nutes in the soil already? could be overwatering but seriously nowt major to worry about.


Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers m8, yeah she perking up nicely, give it a week and she will be a nice healthy looking plant.


you got some BB stuff going aye?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me theres a lot of noobs in here over the last 2 days wtf is going on


i know and the level of acceptance is ridiculas, even ninja got a hardish time...now nothing...with all thats been going on it feels like the uk thread lott have dropped trousers, lubbed up and started picking up the soap......any ol jhons just sliding in on up!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd nearly send him a bottle of vod to get him started lol


yeah send him vodka and forget the mixer that will piss him right off then let him loose lol they noobs will be outta here by 2morro


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i know and the level of acceptance is ridiculas, even ninja got a hardish time...now nothing...with all thats been going on it feels like the uk thread lott have dropped trousers, lubbed up and started picking up the soap......any ol jhons just sliding in on up!!!


I know we've even let u slide on in with hardly any jip the last month or so....WTF


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i know and the level of acceptance is ridiculas, even ninja got a hardish time...now nothing...with all thats been going on it feels like the uk thread lott have dropped trousers, lubbed up and started picking up the soap......any ol jhons just sliding in on up!!!



i aint went easy on any noobs normally i give them shit for a day or so if they stick about i'll see what their crack is and decide my nxt move lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

if ya names not down....u not coming in......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm afraid it's a gonner man...
> 
> what are you feeding ? if you are you shouldn't be. what's the medium? any nutes in the soil already? could be overwatering but seriously nowt major to worry about.
> 
> you got some BB stuff going aye?


i did m8, had 3 dippy, 2 deep blue x engineers dream and 1 casey jones, all were male apart from casey which was hermie so they got tossed, now i got 3 big bang, 2 purple paralysis and 1 northern lights blue, all female seeds from the tude. still have some of each BB strain just dont wanna chance running regs again after the loss it cost me.


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm afraid it's a gonner man...
> 
> what are you feeding ? if you are you shouldn't be. what's the medium? any nutes in the soil already? could be overwatering but seriously nowt major to worry about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

fuckin hell man that's some shitty luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn noobs *cought* yeah you guys are being 2 damn accepting lol im a fond believe of busting balls...its how men bond haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > i'm afraid it's a gonner man...
> ...


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> igrowweedinmycloset said:
> 
> 
> > answered your own question man, let the soil dry a bit, roots need oxygen too man
> ...


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I know we've even let u slide on in with hardly any jip the last month or so....WTF


my point exactly........but everyone needs to come back...i cant keep ready about imc n gazas windy walks for pizza much longer....lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

fuk off lezbo king......lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin hell man that's some shitty luck.


i know m8 i was gutted, now im thinking i might just run 1 BB seed in back of tent every grow till i use them up and see if im lucky and get a female. was desperate to sample the dippy as well it sounds amazing even the wife wanted a smoke of it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

right thats it ive had enough..... keyboards down and FUCK OFF noobs.....before i go all keyboard gangtsa on ur asses......lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

i thin that's got to be the worst ratio we've heard of man


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk off lezbo king......lol


BECAREFUL IMC THIS IS WHAT I DO TO MINIONS THAT PISS ME OFF....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i thin that's got to be the worst ratio we've heard of man


yeah i thot myself i wud get at least 1 or 2 girls out the 6 but it wasnt to be


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> *right thats it ive had enough..... keyboards down and **FUCK OFF **noobs*.....before i go all keyboard gangtsa on ur asses......lol


AAAAAAHHHHHHHH and the world is right again...you heard him noobs....keyboards down......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> BECAREFUL IMC THIS IS WHAT I DO TO MINIONS THAT PISS ME OFF....


thats probs about the funniest post u ever made in here lemon jizz


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats probs about the funniest post u ever made in here lemon jizz







....

..............





.............




.............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


>


and now ur just trying too hard......knob lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

shhhhhhh im sooo close to being in there in the uk thread i feel.....well like a lemon amongst oranges.....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

whizzer33 said:


> hey , my first ever post ,
> 
> any cfl growers in the uk ??


yes there are now fuk off and find some to speak to


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Any fellow growers think they can help a newbie out by checkin out my pics and give some opinions on my baby
> Ive done tons of reading but I need expert opinion
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog31373-update-need-help.html


@ igrowweedoutmyarse  cal and N def in a seedling, you need the noob corner not here


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

are there any more .....?


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 7, 2013)

right bitches heres what im after buying,

tent for 10 plants NOT in airpots, so im thinking a 150x or a 200x would do
extractor and filter, id say 5" with 2x 600 running
and 10 fem seeds, but i think ima run the church for the price, well not for me fir a pal,

gunna order the 3 topmax i need for the feed now

so in short im after a tent-extractor and a filter

tyvm


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The gathering of stoners yesterday in Dublin wasn't so bad after all, here is a quote on Facebook"
> 
> Norml Ireland
> 
> ...


your country is fuked, you sold it to the Jews that's why weed is so expensive muhahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

The Jews? Lol its so expensive cuz the Irish are greedy cunts n just want to make money without giving a shite about the finished product. Simples..even still waiting fir that rip off supposed cheese im getting or was suppose to be haha.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The Jews? Lol its so expensive cuz the Irish are greedy cunts n just want to make money without giving a shite about the finished product. Simples..even still waiting fir that rip off supposed cheese im getting or was suppose to be haha.


you are blind.....like most of the stupid fuking people who voted you into the shit u re in...you joined the euro, a big currency bubble designed to destroy wealth.....you are owned....no offence like


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Blind to what? And any time anyone says no offense its meant to be very offensive lol the point of the EU was to simplify trade and join resources..just cuz our system of banking faild doesn't mean the EU is to blame.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

btw hg saw those pic of the exo and livers and the old grown out exo....very nice mate like the finish on the buds that's when I pick em too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

You know Englands debts are totalling 1.39 TRILLION! U guys didn't even pay back ur debt for world war 2 till like 96-98 lol so U lot ain't in the all clear either haha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Blind to what? And any time anyone says no offense its meant to be very offensive lol the point of the EU was to simplify trade and join resources..just cuz our system of banking faild doesn't mean the EU is to blame.


You are a brainwashed fool, read the papers and watch the news do we matey?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Stop saying random shit like "your brainwashed" and " you are blind like most the stupid fucking people" and link me peer reviewed links to your supposed view, if you have any and it better not be a zeitgeist quote or some random conspiracy nut dribble cuz that's the vibe im getting from U..im all for busting nuts but ur talking some shite mate, spoke less shit on pills.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

You would probably see the shit your talking if you pulled that foil hat up over them blood shot eyes sunshine


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> btw hg saw those pic of the exo and livers and the old grown out exo....very nice mate like the finish on the buds that's when I pick em too


Aye was hoping you'd seen the exo and livers, couple of beasts them lol, my m8s been looking after them, they'll be pulled a week before Xmas and dry for Xmas,,,,,,,canny wait, haven't a clue how long they vegged for lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

The euro has fucked ireland, yous all thot u wer fukin rich, spent too much an then realised u wer broke, are they back to travelling in horse and carts again yet? Will be soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

We were in the euro since the early 90s... The recession has nothing to do with the euro...america was hit first years b4 anyone so if anything it encourage trade n lessened the blow n the EU has pretty much saved us from a right doing...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

N wasn't just us getting greedy lol U guys were just as bad, if everyone didn't keep asking the banks wouldn't have kept giving, sorry lads but it was a team effort haha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> N wasn't just us getting greedy lol U guys were just as bad, if everyone didn't keep asking the banks wouldn't have kept giving, sorry lads but it was a team effort haha


theres no place here for such ignorance, hg is rite about why u r in the shit, lazy greedy and workshy prob


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye was hoping you'd seen the exo and livers, couple of beasts them lol, my m8s been looking after them, they'll be pulled a week before Xmas and dry for Xmas,,,,,,,canny wait, haven't a clue how long they vegged for lol


your gonna get some good coin with them man fuk me those veg plants are huge, they like the hydrofor sure £$


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

nee mincing of words lad. i was going to go into a whole page of shite abut greece being like ireland this morning but thought i just can't be arsed.

and your whiskey is shite! too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Pls explain how im being ignorant? I have an idea what im on about so please share links to verify that the Jews have taken over Ireland and how the EU caused the recession.WORK SHY? See you keep saying these things without explaning yourself...your being silly now.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> theres no place here for such ignorance, hg is rite about why u r in the shit, lazy greedy and workshy prob


yeah ur right there m8, lazy and workshy, all the foreigners have took all ther jobs, ffs most of the north are down their working cos they do twice the work of these degenerates


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol, U go to England its like little India lol but im not gonna get into a pointless argument if ur not gonna back up ur outrageous claims with evidence...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> yeah ur right there m8, lazy and workshy, all the foreigners have took all ther jobs, ffs most of the north are down their working cos they do twice the work of these degenerates


u tought as much and there women fukin red headed angry drunks, thro back to the neaderthals no doubt....mingin aint the word lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yes there are now fuk off and find some to speak to





zeddd said:


> @ igrowweedoutmyarse  cal and N def in a seedling, you need the noob corner not here





zeddd said:


> are there any more .....?


way to come in and smash it Z lmao, been waiting for someone to do that all day


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> way to come in and smash it Z lmao, been waiting for someone to do that all day


bunch of cops or pussys by the look cant be too careful with strangers Gaz as we know from the past, very few stick around cos they got nuffin to say or they got toomuch of nuffin to say, ya know...........back my abuse up with peer reviewed evidence ...silly cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

think i need to pick up a new timer, im still using a stone age segment timer lol, but last cpl days its been bit funny, one day it will keep time fine then nxt day its lagging and only turning an hour segment every 4 hrs. oh well looks like hand switching for the clone tent till i get a timer on saturday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bunch of cops or pussys by the look cant be too careful with strangers Gaz as we know from the past, very few stick around cos they got nuffin to say or they got toomuch of nuffin to say, ya know...........back my abuse up with peer reviewed evidence ...silly cunt


i agree mate too many suspicious fucks in here these days, can never be too careful after all the recent goings on, i myself dont particularly talk in depth much to anyone i havent already known on here for last 6 months or so.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

ark at zed on noob patrol lmao i take it your off the wagon mate lol

nearly a week on this wagon, threads no fun when your not pissed and not growing either, hope all are well.........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ark at zed on noob patrol lmao i take it your off the wagon mate lol
> 
> nearly a week on this wagon, threads no fun when your not pissed and not growing either, hope all are well.........


good to see ya back mate, need u to give these noobs ur usual warm welcome 

on a side note, u tried the new footy manager yet??


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ark at zed on noob patrol lmao i take it your off the wagon mate lol
> 
> nearly a week on this wagon, threads no fun when your not pissed and not growing either, hope all are well.........


hey hey man where ya bin, no im fukinn sober still just had a day off and got mashed on clone onlies, u still at that addy man I got a little summin for ya


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> good to see ya back mate, need u to give these noobs ur usual warm welcome
> 
> on a side note, u tried the new footy manager yet??


just back for a few posts geezer, this thread is a bad influence on me lol im not quite healed yet lol

i answered your mail mate, just downloaded nosteams version of it and with the patch reports are it works, so fingers crossed, the last one i gave up waiting for a cracked copy and brought it fuck that hurt was the first pc game i had brought in years.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> hey hey man where ya bin, no im fukinn sober still just had a day off and got mashed on clone onlies, u still at that addy man I got a little summin for ya


im always about lurking zed just once i start posting i wana drink lol and i seen enough drug n booze counsellors over the years to know bout trigger points lmao fuck next up ill be having ear acupuncture and drinking detox tea lololol

but yes mate on the gmail account.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> just back for a few posts geezer, this thread is a bad influence on me lol im not quite healed yet lol
> 
> i answered your mail mate, just downloaded nosteams version of it and with the patch reports are it works, so fingers crossed, the last one i gave up waiting for a cracked copy and brought it fuck that hurt was the first pc game i had brought in years.


thats the one i got mate nosteam, is it the one with the kits and face packs attached? if it is its the one that works all the others crash after a month in the game.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nee mincing of words lad. i was going to go into a whole page of shite abut greece being like ireland this morning but thought i just can't be arsed.
> 
> and your whiskey is shite! too


next time haha I love that discussion but be warned I touched on this subject many a joint so I know how wrong U are haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

kids just away to bed, time to crack the beers open... gonna be a long night with no smoke this will be 1st time in 2 years ive had to go more than 24hrs without a J, and to make it worse cant get fuck all for 2-3 weeks due to lack of supply and im only 1 week into veg so got about 16-17 weeks till im anywhere near ready wit my own shit.....GUTTED


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u tought as much and there women fukin red headed angry drunks, thro back to the neaderthals no doubt....mingin aint the word lmao


I agree with you there, that's why I got me a German lol much more stable.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I agree with you there, that's why I got me a German lol much more stable.


Verpiss dich


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bunch of cops or pussys by the look cant be too careful with strangers Gaz as we know from the past, very few stick around cos they got nuffin to say or they got toomuch of nuffin to say, ya know...........back my abuse up with peer reviewed evidence ...silly cunt


what happened in the past??? I'll peer review my cock up side ur face boy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> what happened in the past??? I'll peer review my cock up side ur face boy lol


read back far enough its all there in the thread


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

ffs lads hes just another oldie with a new username, its the done thing nowdays so i hear lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

did you update your nosteam version gboy? i got the game and the update/patch just need to install them.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah I got pissed off with English women, fukin princesses who need girlfriends and shopping, rare to get one with a nice arse.. for some reason there is a prob with womens arses in this country with notable exceptions of course................some people like a big flat arse but I prefer peach to pear


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> did you update your nosteam version gboy? i got the game and the update/patch just need to install them.


i got the one with the fix for crash included so i just copied that into game folder and it works perfect, had the latest update and patch already in the download.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> ffs lads hes just another oldie with a new username, its the done thing nowdays so i hear lolol


is that a guess m8 or are u sure bout it?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> what happened in the past??? I'll peer review my cock up side ur face boy lol


you durty fukin faggot, cock boy are you, another one on this thread


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah I got pissed off with English women, fukin princesses who need girlfriends and shopping, rare to get one with a nice arse.. for some reason there is a prob with womens arses in this country with notable exceptions of course................some people like a big flat arse but I prefer peach to pear



sorry mate flat arse, fat arse, peachy arse i love em all lol

[video=youtube;P3pmwrtlDaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3pmwrtlDaY[/video]


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> is that a guess m8 or are u sure bout it?


just a guess and ive only read a few posts, just the way he/she/heshe posts fuck ive read the thread a few years id put money on it....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> just a guess and ive only read a few posts, just the way he/she/heshe posts fuck ive read the thread a few years id put money on it....


read back to his/hers/heshes 1st few posts dont think you'll be as sure


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> just a guess and ive only read a few posts, just the way he/she/heshe posts fuck ive read the thread a few years id put money on it....


I don't think it is m8 but I could be wrong, they been posting in the Irish thread too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> sorry mate flat arse, fat arse, peachy arse i love em all lol
> 
> [video=youtube;P3pmwrtlDaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3pmwrtlDaY[/video]


agreed! I've only commented here n the Irish room lol but question everything I suppose


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bunch of cops or pussys by the look cant be too careful with strangers Gaz as we know from the past,* very few stick around cos they got nuffin to say or they got toomuch of nuffin to say, ya know...........back my abuse up with peer reviewed evidence ...silly cunt*


fucking outsatnding z......made me laugh so hard i cried.....

EDIT: i had to sig it till ya next peach!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

shit im running out of beer already and too pissed to drive to shop, gonna need to steal the wifes voddy and do a rambo.......i cannot be held accountable for my actions from here on...im a cunt on the spirits but when lacking in smoke i like a drink, struggle to sleep otherwise


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> fucking outsatnding z......made me laugh so hard i cried.....
> 
> EDIT: i had to sig it till ya next peach!


do u want a straw with that u crawling cunt......Desperate much !!


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't think it is m8 but I could be wrong, they been posting in the Irish thread too


i could be wrong too hg, just seems too familiar with the thread imo, hows you doing anyway? did that thing all go threw sweet a completed transaction???


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> do u want a straw with that u crawling cunt......Desperate much !!


if you would take your feltching straw out of imc arse hole, remove your left hand from his shaft and your right from your own..........you would realise a FUCKING GEM when you saw it.......

honestly all that roid enhanced jizz youve been eating has gone to your nut you lankey streak of piss!

now be a good boi and go and google feltching......

(lol)


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

iy iy herez the geeeezzzaaaaaaa.........


rambo22 said:


> ark at zed on noob patrol lmao i take it your off the wagon mate lol
> 
> nearly a week on this wagon, threads no fun when your not pissed and not growing either, hope all are well.........


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bunch of cops or pussys by the look cant be too careful with strangers Gaz as we know from the past, very few stick around cos they got nuffin to say or they got toomuch of nuffin to say, ya know...........back my abuse up with peer reviewed evidence ...silly cunt


yea ima cop better hide your shit! ... im just tryna get opinions shit head reading only gets you so far! ..
Im growing and im here to stay bitch boy kiss-ass


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> quite a few of us do, im vaping it right now it is indeed one of the finest smokes, as for gatting hols of one good luck but yeah its about.. along with a coupla other beauties


Nice one Zeddd, I know, i love the stuff, id vape it every day if i could  

Anyone on hear fancy sorting me out a clone? Haha

I need UK Cheese back in my life


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Now that's a cop lol ^^^


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i could be wrong too hg, just seems too familiar with the thread imo, hows you doing anyway? did that thing all go threw sweet a completed transaction???


Pmd ye m8.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> if you would take your feltching straw out of imc arse hole, remove your left hand from his shaft and your right from your own..........you would realise a FUCKING GEM when you saw it.......
> 
> honestly all that roid enhanced jizz youve been eating has gone to your nut you lankey streak of piss!
> 
> ...



hahahaha is that the best u got, take ur head out ur own arse for a min and remember where u are boy, i dont deny imc is a sound lad but i aint nobodys bitch but my wifes, whereas u ya little cross eyed asian motherfucker are going about sucking up everycunts arse in here trying to worm ur way in and get a little respect acting like a little bitch. well i got news for ya mate u might have been getting it easy recently cos we been going soft after recent event but that about to end. and u a "FUCKING GEM" who told ya that what u ever done for any of us?? go back to growing ur nasty lemon shit and leave us real growers to do our shit........


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> iy iy herez the geeeezzzaaaaaaa.........


howdy mate, 

hows that grow getting on??? you all set to sit back and let the wilma do the work next run lol i like that plan of a few coco and a few pebbles that will be good to see imc, what strains you gonna run that with???


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> yea ima cop better hide your shit! ... im just tryna get opinions shit head reading only gets you so far! ..
> Im growing and im here to stay bitch boy kiss-ass


im not short of opinions, you have called me a shit head cos I have told you whats wrong with your young seedlings, you are obviously a minor and should move on


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

garybhoy11 said:


> hahahaha is that the best u got, take ur head out ur own arse for a min and remember where u are boy, i dont deny imc is a sound lad but i aint nobodys bitch but my wifes, whereas u ya little cross eyed asian motherfucker are going about sucking up everycunts arse in here trying to worm ur way in and get a little respect acting like a little bitch. Well i got news for ya mate u might have been getting it easy recently cos we been going soft after recent event but that about to end. And u a "fucking gem" who told ya that what u ever done for any of us?? Go back to growing ur nasty lemon shit and* leave us real growers to do our shit.......*.



*i fucking would but you aint got no fems to grow hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah........wait.......hahahahahahahahahahahahhaha

balls thats all your life is mate a giant scrotum.....hahahahahahahahah

even your fem seeds grew balls............big jizzy balls...........hahahahahaha

nuff said lol
*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

ur not suppose to turn on one another lads lol were all stoners lads CHILL THE FUCK OUT haha


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

mate its all good....be exo in Wilma 4 in coco 4 in pebs.......


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ur not suppose to turn on one another lads lol were all stoners lads CHILL THE FUCK OUT haha


maybe you are new to the thread then lololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> *i fucking would but you aint got no fems to grow hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah........wait.......hahahahahahahahahahahahhaha
> 
> balls thats all your life is mate a giant scrotum.....hahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


now ive re sized ur waste o space post to save the gys tha hassle of having to scroll more, however can u elaborate what female plant i had that grew balls? only males or hermies i had came from regular seeds so try checking before making ridiculous statements, i have had one bad grow where all 6 plants i had running were male or hermie but thats down to bad luck not growing skill, ive now got 6 fem all growing nicely 6 days from seed, and i unlike u also have the exo clone only that is gonna be grown and used as a mother, if u gonna say summit about me wee chap at least make it the truth and at least then i might have a little respect for ya


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ur not suppose to turn on one another lads lol were all stoners lads chill the fuck out haha


oooowell fuck me whats your name then....barry isit.....think youve got big balls doya barry.....

Well barry let me be thr first to tell ya..........garyboi and imc are two no mess no noncense mother fuckers....

They will come to your house and suck you off!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm so stoned now its just gotten funny so fuck it n yeah, that guys defo a kid -COOL KIDS DONT DO DRUGS, STAY OFF THE REEFER AND ON THEM LEARNING BOOKS-.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

lad why fuking bring me into it?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

garybhoy11 said:


> now ive re sized ur waste o space post to save the gys tha hassle of having to scroll more, however can u elaborate what female plant i had that grew balls? Only males or hermies i had came from regular seeds so try checking before making ridiculous statements, i have had one bad grow where all 6 plants i had running were male or hermie but thats down to bad luck not growing skill, ive now got 6 fem all growing nicely 6 days from seed, and i unlike u also have the exo clone only that is gonna be grown and used as a mother,* if u gonna say summit about me wee chap at least make it the truth* and at least then i might have a little respect for ya


you cant handle the truth............the casey jones bean you popped was a female s1.........know your shit bro.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

lemon trying to act like a hard man 2night what boy u had a few shandys and think u can take on the world?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

garybhoy11 said:


> lemon trying to act like a hard man 2night what boy u had a few shandys and think u can take on the world?


im only joking you jizz hound.......but i am right aint i the casey was a fem s1...how do i know, cause i pulled mine the day you posted picks!!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm so stoned now its just gotten funny so fuck it n yeah, that guys defo a kid -COOL KIDS DONT DO DRUGS, STAY OFF THE REEFER AND ON THEM LEARNING BOOKS-.


what took you so long, we smoke a lot of dope on here we were at ...funny.. from the off


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> im only joking you jizz hound.......but i am right aint i the casey was a fem s1...how do i know, cause i pulled mine the day you posted picks!!


i aint sure it was a freebie from breeders boutique and as far as i know all there seeds are regular apart from one of the Dog's


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lad why fuking bring me into it?


welcome to my world lol just sit back and let em get it on with it mate.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

fuking am...im eating lolol


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im not short of opinions, you have called me a shit head cos I have told you whats wrong with your young seedlings, you are obviously a minor and should move on


No for the noob bashing lol. .. appreciated the info . Relax man lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuking am...im eating lolol


yea gazas jizzum mwahahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I had gotten a shit deal so took me a while to get over it n I love a good argument when stoned.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> no for the noob bashing lol. .. Appreciated the info .* relax *man lol



this is not a common word, you and the user relax are both ol bill or just gay for each other......


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

garybhoy11 said:


> i aint sure it was a freebie from breeders boutique and as far as i know all there seeds are regular apart from one of the dog's


if memo serves there casey jones is the same as devils harvest, i swear thats what *** said....

Is there any truth is turbs saying ***'s gear has loads of hermies.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Because im new im a cop? Hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well I had gotten a shit deal so took me a while to get over it n I love a good argument when stoned.


you didn't even last one round with your matrix politics pfffft


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well I had gotten a shit deal so took me a while to get over it n I love a good argument when stoned.


HAVING TO WALK AWAY FROM THAT SEXY LITTLE BLONDE THAT IS SOOOO MCH BETTER THEN YOUR MISSUS BECAUSE YOUR MISSUS IS HAVING AGO ABOUT HOW MUCH YOUR STARING IS A SHIT DEAL......relax


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Bitch pls I kept going! Didn't try n brown nose or anything n I know U guys are gonna be iffy about me but that's good cuz im in the same boat lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> because im new im a cop? Hahaha


no not because your new its because im watching you right now and you look like a cop...aint ya mum ever told ya to stop wearing hats indoors???


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> if memo serves there casey jones is the same as devils harvest, i swear thats what *** said....
> 
> Is there any truth is turbs saying ***'s gear has loads of hermies.....


I grew out one of there new strains and it was perfect at 11 weeks as stated, pulled a few nanners in the last few days nee bovver


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

That doesn't even make sense lop but ill assume it was something about my gf n pot or something like that???


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> that doesn't even make sense lop but ill assume it was something about my gf n pot or something like that???


how does it not make sense your toast is nearly ready and the dog wants letting out....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Bitch pls I kept going! Didn't try n brown nose or anything n I know U guys are gonna be iffy about me but that's good cuz im in the same boat lol


is this you ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> HAVING TO WALK AWAY FROM THAT SEXY LITTLE BLONDE THAT IS SOOOO MCH BETTER THEN YOUR MISSUS BECAUSE YOUR MISSUS IS HAVING AGO ABOUT HOW MUCH YOUR STARING IS A SHIT DEAL......relax


that's what doesn't make sense and if U talk anymore shit ur gonna choke on it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> that's what doesn't make sense and if u talk anymore shit ur gonna choke on it lol


your so fucking moist.....fuck it id go so far as to say soggy, soggy and limp like a digestive in a cup of freshly brewed tea.......me mate i am a fucking hobknob....rock fucking hard.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> is this you ?


I do like the Green lantern but nope.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

That's good to know mate, ill keep that in mind lol.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 7, 2013)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

im rubbing about 5 joints worth of iso into my toe, kills the pain for days, smoking it wasn't for me tastes wrong and felt heavy, prob the way I made it but its gonna be dry ice only for extracts from now on


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


baaaaa cherpy how are you mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im rubbing about 5 joints worth of iso into my toe, kills the pain for days, smoking it wasn't for me tastes wrong and felt heavy, prob the way I made it but its gonna be dry ice only for extracts from now on


send a lil my way i'll tell u if u made it right  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> is this you ?





zeddd said:


> im rubbing about 5 joints worth of iso into my toe, kills the pain for days, smoking it wasn't for me tastes wrong and felt heavy, prob the way I made it but its gonna be dry ice only for extracts from now on


fidnt know that, pretty cooool


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

SHUT IT PADDY......IRELAND PRODUCED NOT JUST 1 BUT 2 IDENTICAL REASONS WHY WE SHOULD NUKE YOU SCRAGGLY FUCKERS..........


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im rubbing about 5 joints worth of iso into my toe, kills the pain for days, smoking it wasn't for me tastes wrong and felt heavy, prob the way I made it but its gonna be dry ice only for extracts from now on


iso toe lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> SHUT IT PADDY......IRELAND PRODUCED NOT JUST 1 BUT 2 IDENTICAL REASONS WHY WE SHOULD NUKE YOU SCRAGGLY FUCKERS..........


low blow, we said sorry for that


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

irish porn is rubbish


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i aint sure it was a freebie from breeders boutique and as far as i know all there seeds are regular apart from one of the Dog's





zeddd said:


> irish porn is rubbish


thats my fucking auntie zeddd......I could hook u up???


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> thats my fucking auntie zeddd......I could hook u up???


aye shes a looker but a bit fresh faced for my age, I like em a little more care worn


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> aye shes a looker but a bit fresh faced for my age, I like em a little more care worn


hahaha, a bit of the old loosey goosey lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 7, 2013)

nothing a bag over head cldnt sort out......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> thats my fucking auntie zeddd......I could hook u up???


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nothing a bag over head cldnt sort out......


and chest mebbe, don't she look cool with the fag in the bath


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

Hhahahahah a maybe on that chest it would be like playing swing ball all over again............


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Now that's a cop lol ^^^


Me? I would rather shit glass than work for the law... Im a little stoner from the UK that loves everything about weed and ive grown a green thumb.

Im guessing the police come on hear and ask about clones and stuff then yeah? So dont do any dealings with anyone?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

VolcanoBoy said:


> Me? I would rather shit glass than work for the law... Im a little stoner from the UK that loves everything about weed and ive grown a green thumb.
> 
> Im guessing the police come on hear and ask about clones and stuff then yeah? So dont do any dealings with anyone?


you got a cano vb I fukin love mine, burnt one out over 5 years and on to me 2 nd, digi one much bettr cos u cant leave it on full for 2 weeks cos u forget to turn it off cos u overdid the airport stone hit and forgot evrythin......great bit of kit I would not be able to consume as much cannabis without it, its so strong vaping that I don't get very stoned off a neat clone only eg exo 1.2 jount....enough to waste 10 casual smokers but I do smoke cos I love the taste,,,,no tobacco tho cant get on with it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

VolcanoBoy said:


> Me? I would rather shit glass than work for the law... Im a little stoner from the UK that loves everything about weed and ive grown a green thumb.
> 
> Im guessing the police come on hear and ask about clones and stuff then yeah? So dont do any dealings with anyone?


maybe haha, I'm just a cautious guy, that's all n asking total strangers for clones is a pretty silly thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you got a cano vb I fukin love mine, burnt one out over 5 years and on to me 2 nd, digi one much bettr cos u cant leave it on full for 2 weeks cos u forget to turn it off cos u overdid the airport stone hit and forgot evrythin......great bit of kit I would not be able to consume as much cannabis without it, its so strong vaping that I don't get very stoned off a neat clone only eg exo 1.2 jount....enough to waste 10 casual smokers but I do smoke cos I love the taste,,,,no tobacco tho cant get on with it


always wanted a volcano, especially since I gave up the fags but man its expensive.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

Volcanos are shit hot. 

Quite expensive though man, like 300+. More of an investment really, will probably pick one up when I get some new Bubblebags in next few months.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

morning lads, my lsd, n critical lush were flopped all over the place this morning so it wasn't the fan, think its down to this cheap ass Irish man re using the soil, poor fellas, the ak45 is ok but ill probably repot it later to be safe the reasoning I thnk its the soil it the floppyness would be down to P def but that's just a guess really (this is where trial n error comes in) but sure fuck it, I learned no to put seeds in a 60/40 mix of old n new soil,respectivly my rooms at 26-27.6 n eh is 50-60 n im using a chepo 130 w led n 6 42 w CFL...but swing this when I first put the seeds into the soil my runoff was 5.6-5.7 when my water was adjusted to 6.5 but I wasn't 2 worried about it originally.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Volcanos are shit hot.
> 
> Quite expensive though man, like 300+. More of an investment really, will probably pick one up when I get some new Bubblebags in next few months.


agreed...keeping my eye on a few bubble bags on eBay, seems to be the easiest way to make some quality hash.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> irish porn is rubbish


Morning Mr Z, even I'm struggling with that ! Lol, I'm still plodding on m8, waiting patiently for my crop to finish, surviving on a joint here & a cake there !. All new strains to me, so looking forward to harvest festival m8. Hasn't stopped raining for what seems like 10 years here ! No wonder were all a bunch of weird miserable cunts in the valleys ! Lol. Hope u & yours are well m8, & same to Rambo if you're lurking m8 .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Morning Mr Z, even I'm struggling with that ! Lol, I'm still plodding on m8, waiting patiently for my crop to finish, surviving on a joint here & a cake there !. All new strains to me, so looking forward to harvest festival m8. Hasn't stopped raining for what seems like 10 years here ! No wonder were all a bunch of weird miserable cunts in the valleys ! Lol. Hope u & yours are well m8, & same to Rambo if you're lurking m8 .


Ahh go on cherpy....u know u would!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> agreed...keeping my eye on a few bubble bags on eBay, seems to be the easiest way to make some quality hash.


Dont need bubble bags, have a look at "gumby hash" video on youtube


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

morning cum guzzlers, woke up day feeling fresh and awake for the 1st time in a cpl years with no wake and bake............WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH ME??? lol, going to pick up my new iphone later, just wish i cud track down some smoke, gonna be a long weekend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> agreed...keeping my eye on a few bubble bags on eBay, seems to be the easiest way to make some quality hash.


quick wash iso hash is the quickest and easiest way ive found to make hash, and the strength is unreal im my opinion.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Dont need bubble bags, have a look at "gumby hash" video on youtube


I've got bubblebags, the proper ones, and I love them.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> quick wash iso hash is the quickest and easiest way ive found to make hash, and the strength is unreal im my opinion.


Bho for the win pal


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Bho for the win pal


ive never made or tried bho myself yet m8, its defo on my to do list though


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Bag set is like 25 euro on eBay, watching the ISO hash now seen it on jorges book but this is pretty indept.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)

Dont kit bag have them bags....

Wot are the ones Thats needed 70Micron the work bag and one otherl


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone know where to get the solvent? Its alcohol isn't it so maybe a pharmacy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reMR29DQ1i4 these guy got waaaay high at the start lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know where to get the solvent? Its alcohol isn't it so maybe a pharmacy.


cherpy s liver..?, rain everyday mate must be a pisser good job u got the shed plenty of sunlight there for ya, not much smoke ....not good mate hope the harvest is soon, u need an exo or livers clone cos mine have just rooted?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

ive just threw ANOTHER critical kush, LSD and a dinafem cheese into some water to germ since my critical n lsd are flopping about my grow room n im 2 paranoid to ask anyone for a clone at the moment need more time to take the piss n get to know the places vibe haha sop yeah, harvest is MONTHS away i just love reading about all these different things like the last night i spent HOURS looking up curing methods n what not..like i said b4 the process of growing is the only addictive thijng about cannabis hahha that n buying new gear for it hahah


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know where to get the solvent? Its alcohol isn't it so maybe a pharmacy.


u can get in in a pharmacy but its cheaper on ebay, u get a litre for £4, all u really need is the alcohol, a coffee filter, a sieve, an airtight jar and a glass baking dish. 

View attachment 2886714View attachment 2886711View attachment 2886710View attachment 2886713View attachment 2886715View attachment 2886716View attachment 2886717View attachment 2886712View attachment 2886718


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u can get in in a pharmacy but its cheaper on ebay, u get a litre for £4, all u really need is the alcohol, a coffee filter, a sieve, an airtight jar and a glass baking dish.
> 
> View attachment 2886714View attachment 2886711View attachment 2886710View attachment 2886713View attachment 2886715View attachment 2886716View attachment 2886717View attachment 2886712View attachment 2886718


thanks for that mate, will definetly try it but like I sari its early days yet but this method seems the safest I've seen.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

another little piece of iso i made 
 my new seedlings
 my little Exo clone, looking healthier every day


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

They really are dude good for you!! What soil are U using ? I've got bio buzz light mix.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They really are dude good for you!! What soil are U using ? I've got bio buzz light mix.


i use biobizz allmix m8


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

I thought about using that but felt it was safer if I went with light mix n added my own nutes.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I thought about using that but felt it was safer if I went with light mix n added my own nutes.


u cant really wrong with the allmix, i just dont feed any nutes to seedlings for 1st 10 days or so unless they show signs of needing fed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Suppose I was being 2 cautious but obviously not cautious where it counts seeing as I reused my soil n now fucked up my 2 seedling but hey, lesson learned haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

mate its £10 for 50L of allmix dont be such a tight arse lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Hahaha, I actually have 2 bags of the light mix so yeah if ny arse was any tighter id shit diamonds haha but now I know, trail n error haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

...more error than anything, but hey "
An expert is a person who has made all the mistakes that can be made in a very 
narrow field."- Niels Bohr.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

Its all about coco for me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Coco turns out cheaper doesn't it? I'm gonna get to grips with soil b4 I try anything else but coco will be my next step after a few soil harvests then to hydro


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> cherpy s liver..?, rain everyday mate must be a pisser good job u got the shed plenty of sunlight there for ya, not much smoke ....not good mate hope the harvest is soon, u need an exo or livers clone cos mine have just rooted?


Lol Z, think I've got SAD syndrome ! , I've got all clone onlys m8, exo, dippy ellse, dela haze & that cheese quake I had off you are what I'm waiting to finish atm. Got livers & pysco in veg, going in when those are finished, took ooooodles of cuttings thinking they wouldn't take & now my veg tent is bursting !.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> cherpy s liver..?, rain everyday mate must be a pisser good job u got the shed plenty of sunlight there for ya, not much smoke ....not good mate hope the harvest is soon, u need an exo or livers clone cos mine have just rooted?


i'll take a livers since ur feeling generous and offering them out lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Coco turns out cheaper doesn't it? I'm gonna get to grips with soil b4 I try anything else but coco will be my next step after a few soil harvests then to hydro


I prefer coco, find its more stable as you are controlling the nutes. 

Also encourages such vigorous roots. Have a butchers at my sig if you can be arsed man


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'll take a livers since ur feeling generous and offering them out lmao


I'm the laziest stoner here, I can't be arsed sending fuck all,haven't got the time or inclination !, it's 5 mile to nearest post office !, but if any one lived close I would help them out no probs. I'm a good boy I am.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

like the iso step by step gary man, how long did you shake for? I do 90 seconds to the dot and it comes out pretty golden coloured instead of green.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll be sure to keep my eye on that, thanks mate more journals the better.really into having a few bongs n reading journals lately.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Told the gf about the 2 seedling dying from me reusing soil to which she replies "I should hit you for wasting time n money"..then hits me lol, she doesn't even smoke hahaha


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be sure to keep my eye on that, thanks mate more journals the better.really into having a few bongs n reading journals lately.


Its a good habit to have, the amount you pick up just being caned browsing and reading is ridiculous.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the iso step by step gary man, how long did you shake for? I do 90 seconds to the dot and it comes out pretty golden coloured instead of green.


i normally shake about a minute mate but that batch i left the jar sitting a little while with trim and iso in it cos i got distracted and thats why its a little green looking, still tasted nice and got me smashed so i aint complaining


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Its a good habit to have, the amount you pick up just being caned browsing and reading is ridiculous.


agreed but sadly this sites blocked at work but I can get onto ICMAG haha I've spent months reading these threads n dare I say I've learned more than from the books I've read about it cuz you encounter every possible probelm in the journals just need a little hands on experience to differenciate between different certain defs n what not but maaaaan this is fun lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> agreed but sadly this sites blocked at work but I can get onto ICMAG haha I've spent months reading these threads n dare I say I've learned more than from the books I've read about it cuz you encounter every possible probelm in the journals just need a little hands on experience to differenciate between different certain defs n what not but maaaaan this is fun lol.


Personally I wouldn't even be looking or typing in anything associated with this on a work network. I keep them 100% separate. People in work dont even know I toke!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Nah its grand, apartments above us n the networks pretty weak so it could be anyone but thanks for the concern.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

N same here, I prefer to keep a clean cut image don't even smoke cigs anymore lol


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Nov 8, 2013)

If your making QWISO you shouldn't let the material sit in the alcohol, let alone shake it for 90 seconds. That's a sure fire way to get some dirty oil! You need to freeze everything (alcohol, trim and containers) then pour the frozen alcohol over the material in a sieve so it just washes over it, then use a coffee filter to remove particulate debris, crystalith hairs and the gland heads. The oil you get from that will be a much lighter colour (should set coloured transparent), will taste much better and be much stronger. You should also clean up your extracts with a saline solution wash and winterising it for 48 hours. If you can get hold of ethanol over here then you can use that to winterize as it's less aggressive than isopropyl and will precipitate the waxes and lipids more readily.

BHO is for people with closed loop extraction systems, vacuum purging chambers and access to N-Butane; if you don't have these you shouldn't be blasting.

....and just so I fit in; I ain't no noob you bunch of cunts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i normally shake about a minute mate but that batch i left the jar sitting a little while with trim and iso in it cos i got distracted and thats why its a little green looking, still tasted nice and got me smashed so i aint complaining


oh aye man i've left mine for days before, it was like treacle colour and consistency wise but was face meltingly strong.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)

Wise words Dhaka you gooch


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 8, 2013)

Shaanjii Dhansaki said:


> BHO is for people with closed loop extraction systems, vacuum purging chambers and access to N-Butane; if you don't have these you shouldn't be blasting.


Honey is the way forward though man!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ahh go on cherpy....u know u would!


You know me too well Mr H !


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Nov 8, 2013)

A gooch with clean oil though!

You should always aim for absolutes, concretes have too much shit in them, seriously bad for your health. I wouldn't want any of you wankers getting I'll now, would I? Where would I go to read pointless peer abuse sprinkled with odd helpful bit sardonism?


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Nov 8, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Honey is the way forward though man!


I thought that maybe 10 years ago when I was a kid and new nothing about organic chemistry. Nowadays if you don't make fully purged shatter then you're considered a rank amateur. Unfortunately the oil production industry in the UK sucks serious donkey scrotum. No one's even heard of dabbing over here...! But honey oil is unclean to fuck, especially with the shitty solvent mixes sold as lighter gas (ISO-Butane with paraffin etc.) and no unregulated access to proper 'tane. I mostly prefer to make ice wax/sand now as it preserves a more complete terepenoid profile (most people actually heat their solution to aid evaporation without realising the damage they are doing to the oil) which means better tasting dabs!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Shaanjii Dhansaki said:


> I thought that maybe 10 years ago when I was a kid and new nothing about organic chemistry. Nowadays if you don't make fully purged shatter then you're considered a rank amateur. Unfortunately the oil production industry in the UK sucks serious donkey scrotum. No one's even heard of dabbing over here...! But honey oil is unclean to fuck, especially with the shitty solvent mixes sold as lighter gas (ISO-Butane with paraffin etc.) and no unregulated access to proper 'tane. I mostly prefer to make ice wax/sand now as it preserves a more complete terepenoid profile (most people actually heat their solution to aid evaporation without realising the damage they are doing to the oil) which means better tasting dabs!


It seems you still know nothing of organic chemistry.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Morning boy's.


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It seems you still know nothing of organic chemistry.


Oh right.

Hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

oh yeah this is too good to miss......yorkie after you mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It seems you still know nothing of organic chemistry.





zeddd said:


> oh yeah this is too good to miss......yorkie after you mate


i was waiting for it too  

game on!


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 8, 2013)

umf good god here weeee goo lol!

don pm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Easy boys hows it hangin' just had to pick little one up from nursery fuckin hour walk in the rain yeeeeh sound mate!!!! So just relaxing with a fatty as usual . Go get him yorkie lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> game on!


The Polish shops have started selling the 96% Ethanol again Don, @ £25 for a 500ml bottle!......

I think the guy who told me it wasn't allowed anymore just couldn't afford the tax to import it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

lmao excellent! I'm actually going to use a bit of it again tonight. i ground up some lower quality hash and put it into the mix but the plant matter obviously won't dissolve, so i'm going to strain it again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, I got hold of a bit weed yesterday that was fucking lovely. Passed the gram test and some!

Tight dense bud with huge foxtailing calyx, a dark coloured weed almost blue/violet looking, smelled rather berryish until ground up and then it was very citrusy smell.

Really heavy weed, almost coming on to a headache after a few hours. I fell asleep after about 7-8 pipes, gonna see if the same bit is about today fingers crossed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao excellent! I'm actually going to use a bit of it again tonight. i ground up some lower quality hash and put it into the mix but the plant matter obviously won't dissolve, so i'm going to strain it again.



I wish her mother would stop forgetting to send my fairy packages back in family suitcases, I'm about 5 bottles down on stock over the last couple of trips made and I'm fucking full of those £25 a pop tricks I'm sure! lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds nice but don't you find that when u have a pipe with weed it don't taste as good as a joint? Whenever I have a bong it dont taste anywhere near as good as a joint it might be that I always have j's and I'm just used to em fuck knows

Coming to a headache tut tut I thought u were a hardcore Yorkshire man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds nice but don't you find that when u have a pipe with weed it don't taste as good as a joint? Whenever I have a bong it dont taste anywhere near as good as a joint it might be that I always have j's and I'm just used to em fuck knows
> 
> Coming to a headache tut tut I thought u were a hardcore Yorkshire man


I don't smoke joints mate, if I wrap up it's a blunt.

I stopped smoking tobacco about 5 years ago, best thing I've done in a long time.

I am hardcore mate, that's how heavy it is! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

yorkie, the time i tried it neat when it arrived is still firmly etched on my brain. lucky it didn't rot my gullet ffs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Haha I'm with ya mate if I was still growing I think I could of packed the baccy in but now I'm.having to pay its a no go! Yeh I love a good blunt too with a nice 3g in there to make you hack your arsehole inside out Lol. Have u got a skillet for dabbin n that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have u got a skillet for dabbin n that?


No I've got a hand held vapouriser, a lightbulb vape and several bubblepipes.

I'm gonna start getting into glassblowing custom pipes though, the guy who owns my local growshop (the one with he canna bike) says he's planning on opening a head shop across the village. I'm getting into him to stock my pipes and shit, then there's beans to stock and even when I've some coin for a 3D printer I can get into knocking out branded grinders and stash tins and shit.

It'll be all go for Yorkie soon if this guy pulls his head out and gets another shop like he says, I'll be all over it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Glass blowing that's some tricky shit man a real skill that is mate can earn nice cash aswell I love the look of some of the glass bongs and skillets with all the swirly colours and patterns some of em are fuckin amazing with price tag to go with it Lol. 3D printer jeez man they gotta be a Bob or two


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> printer jeez man they gotta be a Bob or two


You can get cheap home ones for about £500-£600 that do a reasonable job but I want professional one, I'll be looking at about £5000.

It's a few crops off that like, lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Was just looking at some online ther, was looking at one around 1600quid, they take a while to print don't they....a 1cm cube takes about 6 mins and an iphone 5 case takes 30mins, or 90mims for one with more detail. What about ones worth around 5000, would they print much quicker????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;JCpaTwQ8gGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=JCpaTwQ8gGM[/video]


We know you didn't do it justice Bieber, you've still got yer vest on and the hat is next to you!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Was just looking at some online ther, was looking at one around 1600quid, they take a while to print don't they....a 1cm cube takes about 6 mins and an iphone 5 case takes 30mins, or 90mims for one with more detail. What about ones worth around 5000, would they print much quicker????


That's slow to be honest, 30mins for an iphone 5 case is silly.

The more expensive ones print quicker yes but they do it more efficiently too and are just built better, use a range of plastic materials and actually use different techniques to print.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Seen some really good things come out of them 3D printers I'm sure I read something that said there soon gonna be able to print working human organs?? Crazy shit. Would be bad ass to have one at home though just start knockin up toys for the kids n that Lol need a tool print a fucker off lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Metal 3D printing is the future but super expensive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

you'll be making 3D glocks next yorkie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/tight-ass-now-probable-cause

Just read this fuck me them yanks coppers are ruthless feel sorry for the victim


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Seen some really good things come out of them 3D printers I'm sure I read something that said there soon gonna be able to print working human organs?? Crazy shit. Would be bad ass to have one at home though just start knockin up toys for the kids n that Lol need a tool print a fucker off lmao


They grow human organs as it is from stem cells and that bovine protein shit that Don's missus uses.

Fuck they're even selling cloned dogs on the commercial market, yes that's right you can clone your family pooch if you have a spare £60.000 (ish).

Missyplicity.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missyplicity

Cloned Dog Competition.
http://www.channel4.com/info/press/news/channel-4-follows-competition-to-give-a-dog-a-clone

Sooam Biotech.
http://sooam.com/

Sooam Biotech.
http://en.sooam.com/dogcn/sub01.html


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's slow to be honest, 30mins for an iphone 5 case is silly.
> 
> The more expensive ones print quicker yes but they do it more efficiently too and are just built better, use a range of plastic materials and actually use different techniques to print.


I done a bit of looking up about them a while back, watched a video on youtube wer some guys made a full working bike, was a bit wonky tho lol. There was also a raid in England wer they found parts of guns that wer made in a 3d printer......that's the start of it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Fuckin ell Yeh I suppose printing weopons changes the ball game a bit you wouldn't know if it were a BB gun or the real deal 

The last thing I want is a clone of my little bastard dogs lmao especially for 60k they only cost me 300 I would like a clone of me though I'd rob a bank then let my clone tek the wrap or lead a double life


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There was also a raid in England wer they found parts of guns that wer made in a 3d printer......that's the start of it



Lol, except they didn't find any gun parts. They found a bobbin spool and a spin clip (looks a bit like a trigger if you're a daft copper) for the printer!

Fucking muppets don't even know what they're looking for.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll be making 3D glocks next yorkie



Old news mate.......

Printed plastic AR15 lower receiver, fully functioning and good for 600+ rounds.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAW72Y_XPF4&list=TL50BxTJ7WIciET_VvGni91QLPwYsY9ARr


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)

Lads thread is lagging just went hydro shop and he's selling 8Etr coco bricks for 3 quid each happy days......it does. Look medium quality. Though 

and got some perlite for pot noodles hempy cups until plants sex......

Smelly berry x smelly Chery all popped quickly....fresh seeds...

Only one of my two 3yr old seeds ave popped.

2 more dead clones.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, except they didn't find any gun parts. They found a bobbin spool and a spin clip (looks a bit like a trigger if you're a daft copper) for the printer!
> 
> Fucking muppets don't even know what they're looking for.


They must have got mixed up with all the hype ther was about printing guns and thought they wer the first cops to find such thing, bit of a let down then when they find out its machine parts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Metal 3D printed 1911.

[video=youtube;u7ZYKMBDm4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ZYKMBDm4M[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)

I thought they were only realising a version that didn't make moving parts to the public.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I thought they were only realising a version that didn't make moving parts to the public.......



A version of what that didn't make moving parts Lemon?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

Lmao, at coming yourself n then ratting out the clone lol somones high haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao, at coming yourself n then ratting out the clone lol somones high haha



????????????????


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao, at coming yourself n then ratting out the clone lol somones high haha


its bad enuf when we understand you , but that was just monkey gibber


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell Yeh I suppose printing weopons changes the ball game a bit you wouldn't know if it were a BB gun or the real deal
> 
> The last thing I want is a clone of my little bastard dogs lmao especially for 60k they only cost me 300 I would like a clone of me though I'd rob a bank then let my clone tek the wrap or lead a double life


clone *** sorry hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeh that's me lmao I'd make him a mute and live a double life and let him take all the shit hahahahaha and yes I'm always high in the sky like a pie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh fucking dear me!

The missus has just text me this link.......

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2492393/Hilarious-images-singles-looking-love-Russian-dating-site.html

................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Lmao just had a good laugh at that yorkie them Russians ain't right man


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao just had a good laugh at that yorkie them Russians ain't right man


Fucks funny ?, ide fuck em, specially the 1 in pink boots !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Right, off to see if I can find some more of this knockout berry headache weed, in a bit lads.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Fucks funny ?, ide fuck em, specially the 1 in pink boots !


Banana girl does it for me, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 8, 2013)

Afternoon all

for any of you that care apparently SR is back up n running, called Silk road 2.0 this time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> for any of you that care apparently SR is back up n running, called Silk road 2.0 this time


Don't know if I'd dare use it tbh could be a big Babylon scam??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Fucks funny ?, ide fuck em, specially the 1 in pink boots !


What about the old bird takin a selfie hahaha real cutie that one


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What about the old bird takin a selfie hahaha real cutie that one


Bring it on !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> for any of you that care apparently SR is back up n running, called Silk road 2.0 this time


Have u been on it sae?? I been using another site with success.....u got an address for the new sr?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

SR 2.0

http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/11/06/silk-road-2-0-launches-promising-a-resurrected-black-market-for-the-dark-web/


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lemon king said:


>


that a selfy from u Lemon? looks about right !


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah. That was the funniest. What the hell is going on with his face...Looks like the bad guy from Ghostbusters 2 with a mullet.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

that's standard fair in the east the further east you go the men get more brutally ugly and the women more beautiful (till they get older)


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

beach life black sea stylie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

2.6g fer £25 and I'm not complaining......



.........it's fucking smashing!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> beach life black sea stylie


Body like mine, big chunk of lovin ! (Me fuckin mrs don't look like that though !)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Lemon king said:


>



Those Russians are good for one thing, cheap Dianabol!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Those Russians are good for one thing, cheap Dianabol!


Lol, when I looked at that pic first time, I thought he had a big sea lion coming out his trouser leg & propping up the wall !, that just me ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol, when I looked at that pic first time, I thought he had a big sea lion coming out his trouser leg & propping up the wall !, that just me ?


its a sawn off armchair, a makeshift headboard for the cunt


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> its a sawn off armchair, a makeshift headboard for the cunt


Lol, did u not see sea lion m8 ?, & I'm sober !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol, when I looked at that pic first time, I thought he had a big sea lion coming out his trouser leg & propping up the wall !, that just me ?


Lol, yeah I had to look twice to suss what it is.

It's the arm of the pulled out sofa bed, look again.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, yeah I had to look twice to suss what it is.
> 
> It's the arm of the pulled out sofa bed, look again.


Lmao. Nice one Mr Y, thought I was only one !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

That geezer is one hillbilly inbred lookin motherfucker lmao how long u rekon he was tensin' for beetroot face with a paedo grin hahhaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

So decking this new loft space start's in the next week or so.

The ladders have been delivered, I've to go get some boards.
My man's been given his Ebay shopping list for tools.....

Brita filter jug.
PH pen.
EC pen.
PH up/down liquid.
Plug n grow timer (2x 600w).
Couple of syringes.
Bucket.
Watering can.

He's had a crash course in cannabis nutrition and understands NPK values, watch this space..........


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That geezer is one hillbilly inbred lookin motherfucker lmao how long u rekon he was tensin' for beetroot face with a paedo grin hahhaha


mate of your then shawny lmao


----------



## iiKode (Nov 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/tight-ass-now-probable-cause
> 
> Just read this fuck me them yanks coppers are ruthless feel sorry for the victim


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"The officer informed Eckert that the motive behind the traffic stop was due to him not making a complete stop at a stop sign before leaving the parking lot. That is when Eckert was asked to step out of the car, when the officer reportedly noticed the man clenching his butt cheeks, perhaps, he suspected, in an attempt to conceal narcotics up his sphincter."


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

for Rambo............http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-11-06/why-bitcoin-surging


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> for Rambo............http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-11-06/why-bitcoin-surging


_*"And then there are the criminals*  drug dealers and so forth  who might not know a creation myth from crystal meth, but appreciate the potential for secrecy."_
_ 

.............

_


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> _*"And then there are the criminals* &#8211; drug dealers and so forth &#8211; who might not know a creation myth from crystal meth, but appreciate the potential for secrecy."_
> _
> 
> .............
> ...


its hilarious, the mainstream pretends to have no idea why btc are popular. they are tools of the fiat, btc did very little except climb when sr fell so its got a lot less to do with the "crime" of drug dealing and more to the fact that more and more people are waking up to the fact that they are bankers slaves shackled to a devaluing fiat currency and want out or at least a hedge, Gold has been fuked as a reserve by the issuances of etf s etc so that leaves bitcoins.....its only just starting


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Meet the guy who put out the printable AR15 lower receiver.............

[video=youtube;Ouo7Q6Cf_yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ouo7Q6Cf_yc[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2013)

gotta say the 3d printer is the next revolution, the potential from printing weapons to eventually pharmaceuticals is endless, sit at home and download objects......big changes coming


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

Aye, it's happening fast. It's time for the tin foil hats to come off and have it fucking right.

They'll try to force complete dependence before the masses suss out they can be completely independent.
Mass media, music and groomed popular culture is doing the job for them so far though.

They'll be Jezza Kyle rejects still watching X-Factor as the terminator hoard are climbing through their windows!.......


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> gotta say the 3d printer is the next revolution, the potential from printing weapons to eventually pharmaceuticals is endless, sit at home and download objects......big changes coming


A little like the "replicator" in startrek , there's a few things in early st that became a reality. Wish I could be around in 50-100 years time , oh & of course survived the nuclear war, there will be one , of that I'm sure, should clear out a bit of dead wood though, & then sommat better meby , fuck, arc at me. . . That's cookies for ya


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

Sat here replicating dirty , filthy sluts ! Oh & a lb of gods greatest green , roll the fuck on the future I say !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

link for the new SR is a few posts down on this forum  just remember, ow no fuck


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Sat here replicating dirty , filthy sluts ! Oh & a lb of gods greatest green , roll the fuck on the future I say !


Imagine, u with a load of porn and a 3d printer.....the possibilities are endless lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Imagine, u with a load of porn and a 3d printer.....the possibilities are endless lol


it would be like some "weird science" shit right there lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

I was waiting for some fuka to say sommert bout me to that pic lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Those Russians are good for one thing, cheap Dianabol!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

hows the littlen coming on gaz.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

A wee pic of my psychosis mother, goina veg her for another few weeks then flower it.....would flower it sooner but can't unless I lift it outta the room after 12 hours and all that shit, te fuck with that lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it would be like some "weird science" shit right there lol


That's what I'm sayin right there ! Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

me mothers aint doing to bad tbh.....thinking of getting a small tent to put them in to bit more room....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2887177
> A wee pic of my psychosis mother, goina veg her for another few weeks then flower it.....would flower it sooner but can't unless I lift it outta the room after 12 hours and all that shit, te fuck with that lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> me mothers aint doing to bad tbh.....thinking of getting a small tent to put them in to bit more room....


U goina flower it out or what imc or just keep it vegging for as long a possible


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

erm well aint really thort of it tbh......prob flower them I suppose wen I switch on a crop take couple of cuts and do more mothers for wen I need.....cos really I only need 8 cuts tbh......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> U goina flower it out or what imc or just keep it vegging for as long a possible


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

must say the exo grows nice tho...lots of little tops....lovly plant.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I was waiting for some fuka to say sommert bout me to that pic lol


Fuck did you see his chest, some outbreak that!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

yer mate lolol...ive never had outbrake tbh few odd zit like spot here n there and few black hairs....but yer he was obv using some copyed shit or sommert....he looked shit lmaooo


The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck did you see his chest, some outbreak that!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

I was in gym today and this old bloke was in there wernt 2 big like got to be about 60 full head of gray hair ect ect.....and fuk me he was strong.....was benching 120kg easy.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> mate of your then shawny lmao


Lol Yeh he's your twin brother but you have opposite personalitys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

iiKode said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> "The officer informed Eckert that the motive behind the traffic stop was due to him not making a complete stop at a stop sign before leaving the parking lot. That is when Eckert was asked to step out of the car, when the officer reportedly noticed the man clenching his butt cheeks, perhaps, he suspected, in an attempt to conceal narcotics up his sphincter."


Poor bloke just Cuz he had a tight ass lmao fat copper must a been jealous haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hows the littlen coming on gaz.....


yeah mate she's looking good, still a long way to go but she defo gonna make it


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 8, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate she's looking good, still a long way to go but she defo gonna make it


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2013)

just got done potting up. using coco and perlite, damm this shits lighter then i remember.... feel like a proper farmer i finally got me hands dirty lol....

cheap brick coco is soooo much better draining and seems more of a finer powder then canna...this drains much faster and doesnt seem to like water at all.....

used the seedling ratio on back of plant IT pack...1 cup coco to 9 cups perlite....very airy......

only downside is it smells like ana-seed and has the occasional leaf in it lol


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 8, 2013)

Everything orite lads ? Getting the setup back up & running after working away for nearly a year . Anybody got any cuts about ?


----------



## newbie187 (Nov 8, 2013)

wildyking07 said:


> wowfrom looking at the first 2 pages the prices round your areas are abit low?
> 
> i live in Birmingham
> 
> ...


It's still the same!

Just started reading this forum! Man I feel like I've wasted my youth lol


----------



## newbie187 (Nov 8, 2013)

dankycheds said:


> 150 ozs of sum pukka pukka amnesia in brum
> 
> growing oldskool original g
> and cheese


Wonder how much they are these days?


----------



## newbie187 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello ppl,

new to this thread but I was wondering about making a custom WILMA system.
currently 5 weeks from seed and was thnking of moving into a WILMA. thing is the biggest they have is like a 4 x 18 litres set in fixed position.
2 things wrong here, the size and the fact i cant move it. I wanted to finish in 5 gallons, ideally.
And I need the freedom to move it around with a SCROG set up.

Any ideas?

I have seen like a water butt, 100L in a local shop for £40. and then drippers i've seen as well.

I will need a pump right and the water butt will act as a reservoir. 

Thats all i need right, res, pump and drippers........as well as pots.

I was thinking of going in rhizo pots....

What do you think guys?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2013)

newbie187 said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> new to this thread but I was wondering about making a custom WILMA system.
> currently 5 weeks from seed and was thnking of moving into a WILMA. thing is the biggest they have is like a 4 x 18 litres set in fixed position.
> ...


there is a section on riu called newbie central or summin, most in here don't grow or smoke weed by the sounds


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

A fucking wilma is just a flood and drain table, you can knock one out diy in ten mins....
......

loooool only 2 clones that i have that aint, to moist, dampening off or just look like shit is the ones in the glass of water,,,,,,FFS.......looks like this is my method....

you dont care....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Morning gents, as always the critical kush popped first but they are all in wet paper towels (I pop em in water for 12 or so hours b4 the towel) for now will check on em after work tonight but I have the pots filled with my soil n its watered so im just waiting on the cheese n LSD to pop but im taking it as it comes. im over my ck& lsd death N the ak47 (reg) is still going strong (stems nice n thick), I can see why so many ppl like to grow it..but knowing my luck its a male hhahaha. The fucking lemon haze still hasn't popped, that's 5 failures out of 8 seeds but ill wait another day or so till I try n pop another but fuck im happy I didn't pay for em haha.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Morning gents, as always the critical kush popped first but they are all in wet paper towels (I pop em in water for 12 or so hours b4 the towel) for now will check on em after work tonight but I have the pots filled with my soil n its watered so im just waiting on the cheese n LSD to pop but im taking it as it comes. im over my ck& lsd death N the ak47 (reg) is still going strong (stems nice n thick), I can see why so many ppl like to grow it..but knowing my luck its a male hhahaha. *The fucking lemon *haze still hasn't popped, that's 5 failures out of 8 seeds but ill wait another day or so till I try n pop another but fuck im happy I didn't pay for em haha.


whats up the lems leaving you abit sour......

i wonder if Z is about to give you a germing guide.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Friend got them on sale in the dam.. Now I know why. I know how to germ just those fucking lemons are lemons haha n even doubted myself so looked up feeling again so I have a fair idea haha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

If u decide to pop anymore paddy just give em a quick squeeze between thumb and finger if it cracks that's why none of em are germing. I bet there old and dry I'd just fuck em off mate if I were you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If u decide to pop anymore paddy just give em a quick squeeze between thumb and finger if it cracks that's why none of em are germing. I bet there old and dry I'd just fuck em off mate if I were you


thanks for that buddy will do.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Off to a wedding reception later should be fun as full of posh folk until bizzle comes a strolling in chucking shapes out everywhere lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for that buddy will do.


No problem I'm sure you've heard of attitude seeds? If not go on there massively huge selection of seeds on there and they always give out a load of freebies which was nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Off to a wedding reception later should be fun as full of posh folk until bizzle comes a strolling in chucking shapes out everywhere lmao



and in walks Bizzle !!  lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

Morning lads...... cunt of a mood 2day, got no smoke think im gonna need to go hunting today see if i can sniff out a supplier and get a little green


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> and in walks Bizzle !! View attachment 2887769 lol


Lmfao Yeh few voddies in that's me hahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Nothing worse gazza feel for ya mate I'd be hunting now Lol. I'm sure some1 will help ya out..ain't u got any dust in the old grinder?? That's what I hit if I'm dry that's if I ain't already caned it in a big fatty lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

Mornings!

feel shan saying it with you being on the hunt, but my oil is ready to smoke and the posty just dropped me a lump of Moroccan. i'm toasted to fuck i'd just had a n oil rip when the posty landed so thought fuck it n had one of the maroc. nee munch in the ken though, and I could murder a bacon sarny right about now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nothing worse gazza feel for ya mate I'd be hunting now Lol. I'm sure some1 will help ya out..ain't u got any dust in the old grinder?? That's what I hit if I'm dry that's if I ain't already caned it in a big fatty lol


thts been done last night mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No problem I'm sure you've heard of attitude seeds? If not go on there massively huge selection of seeds on there and they always give out a load of freebies which was nice


I had gotten 5 critical n 5 lsd (both barneys) from dinafem n got like 3 cheese (fem) one auto widow n one reg ak47 free but the offer is over now n im keeping my eye on attitude for the next rush of promotions n I have 40+ bag seeds lol but ill save them for summer or if one of my babies die but I don't wanna chance the bag seed unless I have to. But thanks never the less any other good seed companies doing promotions? Id say from now on ill probably stick with attitude (oonly heard great things) but dinafem is the only place I've seen fem ak47 but they always seem to be sold out haha.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mornings!
> 
> feel shan saying it with you being on the hunt, but my oil is ready to smoke and the posty just dropped me a lump of Moroccan. i'm toasted to fuck i'd just had a n oil rip when the posty landed so thought fuck it n had one of the maroc. nee munch in the ken though, and I could murder a bacon sarny right about now


u lucky cunt lol,

tell u what i got bacon here, so u bring the smoke and i'll supply the munch hows that sound? lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeh there's a few that chuck freebies at ya buy not how attitude do. Why don't ya try some regs? FEMS are all good but the nest smoke I've grown was from regs you can notice the strength in them they can be a bastard but there worth it Gaz will tell u this when his reg has finished I'm sure. Good thing about attitude is if your a bit strapped u can buy singles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

very tempting... but i'm going nowhere in me dressing gown. except for another bong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Hahaha strutting about in gown bong in one hand gin in the other showing your dominance in the household


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh there's a few that chuck freebies at ya buy not how attitude do. Why don't ya try some regs? FEMS are all good but the nest smoke I've grown was from regs you can notice the strength in them they can be a bastard but there worth it Gaz will tell u this when his reg has finished I'm sure. Good thing about attitude is if your a bit strapped u can buy singles


i aint got no regs left going just now mate, after the 5 males the last one i had growing turned hermie so got chucked. now i got 6 fems from attitude growing along with a nice little exo clone. aint gonna fuck about with regs again anytime soon it not worth the risk when ur in this for the cash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm giving these a try Don......



Can never get ones like the yanks have.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh there's a few that chuck freebies at ya buy not how attitude do. Why don't ya try some regs? FEMS are all good but the nest smoke I've grown was from regs you can notice the strength in them they can be a bastard but there worth it Gaz will tell u this when his reg has finished I'm sure. Good thing about attitude is if your a bit strapped u can buy singles


 my ak is a reg but im in a 90x90x180 (dr90ii) so space is an issue but I know I've read a few side by side comparisons of fems n regs n regs win EVERY TIME. Yeah, the singles sound pretty good but the freebies for bigger buys always get me haha

n a few of you guys have had shite look with the regs haha but im always up for atleast trying it out, looks I said the ak is a strong little lady (I hope) hhaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm giving these a try Don......
> 
> View attachment 2887797View attachment 2887798
> 
> Can never get ones like the yanks have.


thats the same shit u get in a subway sub and they tell u its bacon lol nothing wrong with it just dont come close to bacon nothing beats the real deal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh sorry Gaz I thought u had a lady out of them have u got any seeds left? I know what u mean tho I cracked 8 and got 3 fems and a Hermie but fuck me what smoke they gave me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha strutting about in gown bong in one hand gin in the other showing your dominance in the household


hahah that's it rockin out with me cock out.

little early for the hard stuff, might have a homebrew when i'm showered. not sure if the missus wants me to go shopping with her or if i've got a pass. in which case i'm getting blitzed n watching footy.




The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm giving these a try Don......
> 
> View attachment 2887797View attachment 2887798
> 
> Can never get ones like the yanks have.


TURKEY?!?!? just get the butcher to thick cut you a load of streaky man!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

@ paddy Yeh I had a dr90 for vegging in and yes there very small how many are u intending to flower in there?? I think I'd just do the 1 maybe 2 at a push 600 must be air cooled in such a small.space scrog net proper train the slag through every hole and youll have one beast of a plant with nothing but big colas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh sorry Gaz I thought u had a lady out of them have u got any seeds left? I know what u mean tho I cracked 8 and got 3 fems and a Hermie but fuck me what smoke they gave me


yeah mate ive still got some reg BB seeds left just aint using them anytime soon, and a few fems from attitude,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats the same shit u get in a subway sub and they tell u its bacon lol nothing wrong with it just dont come close to bacon nothing beats the real deal


Lol, I've been after turkey rashers like the yanks have for ages but can't really get anything close for a reasonable price, Matterson's are fake turkey processed shit and expensive.
I saw these and thought why not.

We get proper bacon in our subs and this is Bradford.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> TURKEY?!?!? just get the butcher to thick cut you a load of streaky man!


Oooh no streaky!

If it's bacon it's dry cured back all day long.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah that's it rockin out with me cock out.
> 
> little early for the hard stuff, might have a homebrew when i'm showered. not sure if the missus wants me to go shopping with her or if i've got a pass. in which case i'm getting blitzed n watching footy.
> 
> ...


nuff said, yorkstar that aint even pig......your growing game might be tight....ya breakfast meat selection is moist.....looks like a touch of that polish is wearing off on you....

streaky SMOKED bacon if you want yank style (i always buy all meat from butchers...its better quality and cheaper!!) covered in maple syrup served on potato hash (hash browns) with poached eggs, preff DUCK....that goo all over when cut.......

hmmmmmmm...i eat well lol pulled pork cooked for 8hrs laters lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Nothing worse than shopping with the Mrs Lol not bad when ya stoned tho makes for a funny trip taking piss out a folk n that. Yeh get some homebrew down ya mind you I bet that ain't far off the gin haha


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> *Nothing worse than shopping with the Mrs* Lol not bad when ya stoned tho makes for a funny trip taking piss out a folk n that. Yeh get some homebrew down ya mind you I bet that ain't far off the gin haha


defo not the first man to say that looool.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah mate ive still got some reg BB seeds left just aint using them anytime soon, and a few fems from attitude,


Those regs u have left are most proberbly lady's? If youve ridded all the males? Honest they are a fuck about but you'll see the difference mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Those regs u have left are most proberbly lady's? If youve ridded all the males? Honest they are a fuck about but you'll see the difference mate


im gonna just chuck one reg in at back of tent each grow now and see if i get lucky with a female, just aint relying on regs for a full grow again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Lmao your breakfast meat selection is moist lmao made.me giggle that did nice terminology


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 9, 2013)

Regs are fine of you are pheno hunting. 

You can take cuts from all after sexing and then run your best. 

Cash turners dont have that time or patience. 

I Like fems just for peace of mind but if looking for a true keeper, get regs and hunt it out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLu30N6H47U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This guy is funny


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Regs are fine of you are pheno hunting.
> 
> You can take cuts from all after sexing and then run your best.
> 
> ...


look at my jurno gazza.....theres plenty of variation in female s1 beans.......you can defo find a keper in s1 beans and if you spend the time too you can find the pheno there using to sell the product....e.g we both buy SLH fems yours looks like pik n finishes on breeder times.....mine goes 4 weeks longer you have the pheno they are selling i dont!!


[video=youtube;lj9FVlEtknU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9FVlEtknU[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;atfXQIVuywc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atfXQIVuywc[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhKt3CItjUY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> yorkstar that aint even pig......your growing game might be tight....ya breakfast meat selection is moist.....looks like a touch of that polish is wearing off on you....


Here.....



......you can't tell me about pork! 


If I could be arsed to clean the electric disk slicer in the garage I could cut my own bacon, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooh no streaky!
> 
> If it's bacon it's dry cured back all day long.


Dry cured back back on the preferred I concur! I'm thinking I'm gonna hit the butcher up for a bag of lamb lap and pork ribs tho the Chinese locals always have the ribs away sharpish. 

Slow roast lamb lap in minty gravy. Mmmmm nom nom. This early morning smoking


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Is that all.smoked in the green tub? Love smoked pork just gives me heartburn to fuck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is that all.smoked in the green tub? Love smoked pork just gives me heartburn to fuck


Yeah man, fresh from smoking in Poland. About 25kg.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

Just talking on Facebook to a good pal who's gone backpacking with his bird, it's not often I catch him online he's in Brazil at the mo.

Sat here both chatting and having a smoke, he's gonna bring me a couple of beans back from each country he can score in.

Mind he's gonna be out for about 2 years I'd say, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

Actually that tubs about 15kg looking again.

No bone.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here.....
> 
> View attachment 2887881View attachment 2887882View attachment 2887883
> 
> ...


What can i say the man can prove a point!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

All you facebookers check out dapper laughs fans his vids are funny look for the one called made this woman proper #moist lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2013)

This is a real milk ad from Finland......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ paddy Yeh I had a dr90 for vegging in and yes there very small how many are u intending to flower in there?? I think I'd just do the 1 maybe 2 at a push 600 must be air cooled in such a small.space scrog net proper train the slag through every hole and youll have one beast of a plant with nothing but big colas


sorry was at work, just came home to walk n feed the dog. I'm gonna do 4 under 400w then the last week 600 the fuckers n I've got an aircooled hood n a 530m3 mix flow so I should be grand...was thinking to do 2 at first but I've seen a few journals on it n 400 fits snug n I like the mix I have going in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

4 not 400(I wish)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh n I potted the ck, so pleased with them beans but the AK has grown another bit since this morning if SHE is a she im just gonna clone her n scrog it the next go cuz I wouldn't wanna scrog without knowing its a killer plant but lets see.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

So you've got a 600 and your gonna use your 400 instead???? U crazy I know there a little more expensive but its only 200 watts more and its bloody worth it I vegged with a 400 for the first time a few months ago and didn't like it use that 600 ya spoon its all about yield. That's why I say scrog it Cuz your limited with height in that 90 tent u can't top em Cuz they'll be all over each other and that 400 will make her stretch without clipping em back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

well got a random phone number off a mate earlier and after a 35 mile round trip scored myself an eighth of banging blue cheese, £35 and i even got 0.4g over weight,...happy days


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 9, 2013)

Oi oi, alright shit stains. How's tricks?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

evening spoony hows u?....all good my way matey......


spooningbadgers said:


> Oi oi, alright shit stains. How's tricks?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

well took few psy cuts today trying this stuff bloke gave me from local....... even gave me a thermal cup..will enjoy me coffee on way to gym in that  this is why I want bigger tent n wilmas...week 6.....like the fuking amazon in there lol.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

little exo is looking nice 2day, she is throwing out new growth now, nice happy wee clone


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

yes mate she deff coming on....chuffed for ya lad......


Garybhoy11 said:


> little exo is looking nice 2day, she is throwing out new growth now, nice happy wee clone
> View attachment 2888116View attachment 2888117View attachment 2888118


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> evening spoony hows u?....all good my way matey......


Good stuff, Yeah I'm good cheers mate. Think I'm gonna get the grow back on sooner than I thought. I'm thinking December


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

owwwwww nice 1 lad......look fwd to ceing it.......


spooningbadgers said:


> Good stuff, Yeah I'm good cheers mate. Think I'm gonna get the grow back on sooner than I thought. I'm thinking December


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Good stuff, Yeah I'm good cheers mate. Think I'm gonna get the grow back on sooner than I thought. I'm thinking December


sounds good m8, better than feb like u originally thought, you'll get urself a good few weeks head start on the veg time.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

few snaps back 1 page gaz lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

yea i seen them mate, looking sweet, some big fuckers in the back of that cupboard aint there lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

yes mate......cant even get them out room...2 big now lol.......


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is a real milk ad from Finland......
> 
> View attachment 2888002


Defo had stirrings looking at that pic !, is it dog milk ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here.....
> 
> View attachment 2887881View attachment 2887882View attachment 2887883
> 
> ...


mate ive seen more palatable tumours


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> mate ive seen more palatable tumours


"Palatable tumours" ! Lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

is that the new pope? i see he was kissing the elephant man the other day lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> is that the new pope? i see he was kissing the elephant man the other day lol


ha ha looks to innocent to be a pope.....is he crying milky tears^^^^ or is that sunlight coming thru the middle of his face..?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


>


God in heaven , wtf is going on there ! I WAS eating knickknacks then ! Nice & spicy ones too !, I could see souls trying to get out of his face ! Looked like a scene from nightmare on elm st ! Lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

looks like a string of sausages.....lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

just had family night with the wife and kids, had a nice take away dinner and sat and watched legend of the guardians, now the monsters are in bed ive had a few beers and a cpl fat joints and feelin rather tipsy, gonna finish the last of the beers then go destroy the wife


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

fair play to ya lad remember any holes a goal lol.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

and all 3's the hat trick lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

lol my missis tried her best to get away from me smashing her bak doors in last nite...it hurts it hurts..........tuff pinned her down hand over mouth she had no fuking choice...lmaoooooo


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you got a cano vb I fukin love mine, burnt one out over 5 years and on to me 2 nd, digi one much bettr cos u cant leave it on full for 2 weeks cos u forget to turn it off cos u overdid the airport stone hit and forgot evrythin......great bit of kit I would not be able to consume as much cannabis without it, its so strong vaping that I don't get very stoned off a neat clone only eg exo 1.2 jount....enough to waste 10 casual smokers but I do smoke cos I love the taste,,,,no tobacco tho cant get on with it


Yeah bro, i got the Volcano Digit... I love the thing, had it a year now and it still works just like the day i got it. The day i got it i locked myself in my room for 3 days with 2 ounces and COD on the xbox, when i wanted a fag or a joint id make a bag or 2 and get so stoned i forgot all about tobacco and on the 3rd day i woke up and didnt even want to smoke... It got a bit harder before it got any easier but its been a year now and i still dont touch tobacco so ive got real actual love for my Volcano.

It gets me oldschool high... Ill just eat everything and love watching cartoons or some random shit on youtube haha.

Looking back tobacco joints used to just make me feel groggy and its a waist of weed because you dont get the full flavour.

I save the left over weed that comes out of the vocano and if i ever need to make a joint for going out and being away from electric for a while ill use it as a tobacco sub to mix in with some freshly ground weed and keep it all burning like a joint. Kind of gets me extra stoned 

There not cheap... Mine cast me £410 delivered the next day but it honestly is worth it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol my missis tried her best to get away from me smashing her bak doors in last nite...it hurts it hurts..........tuff pinned her down hand over mouth she had no fuking choice...lmaoooooo


u sick sick man............i like it lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

imc lmao u dirty dog lol that did make me lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

she did in the end lol.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> u sick sick man............i like it lol


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> maybe haha, I'm just a cautious guy, that's all n asking total strangers for clones is a pretty silly thing.


Haha sorry bro im new to all this forum shit, ive been on this site before from google searches and its always pissed me off that i couldnt seepictures so i joined...

Ive learnt now not to go asking for clones, just thought there would be someone in the UK that could help me get my hands on a nice UK Cheese cut


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

lol...well these wimming got to be shown whos boss in the bedroom.......lol she had no choice just overpowerd the slut lmaoooooo.......ha ha ha....did I feel bad.......did I fuk....


rambo22 said:


> imc lmao u dirty dog lol that did make me lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

gboy, the new footy mang is too similar im not liking it either that or the nosteam version i carnt import my win all tatic lmao i hate fucking losing on that game same tatic has worked last 3 years but it dont install the same with the nosteam version.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 9, 2013)

VolcanoBoy said:


> Ive learnt now not to go asking for clones, just thought there would be someone in the UK that could help me get my hands on a nice UK Cheese cut


YOU SIR ARE A CUNT!
not a pon piddley chance your comment ther says u know bette rthan to ask, look wer not dumbys, we can read between the lines of your comment just ther, like saying i know better


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> gboy, the new footy mang is too similar im not liking it either that or the nosteam version i carnt import my win all tatic lmao i hate fucking losing on that game same tatic has worked last 3 years but it dont install the same with the nosteam version.


just go onto the old 2013 game take a note of ur "win all" tactics and set them up in the new game, problem solved 

i aint had much time to play so only about 8 games into 1st season but seems pretty good to me, 7 wins and a draw out of 8 games with celtic


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

just been having a blast on bf4 off nosteam....aint 2 bad....


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just go onto the old 2013 game take a note of ur "win all" tactics and set them up in the new game, problem solved
> 
> i aint had much time to play so only about 8 games into 1st season but seems pretty good to me, 7 wins and a draw out of 8 games with celtic


this isnt my usual lappy mate or else id have done the same, think i may need to just download the tatic again but prob is i carnt find the data/tatic file in the nosteam version to put it into?


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just been having a blast on bf4 off nosteam....aint 2 bad....


reveiws havent been that great imc? not that ive really played the latter versions, i loved the early one like number 2 and vietnam tho.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> this isnt my usual lappy mate or else id have done the same, think i may need to just download the tatic again but prob is i carnt find the data/tatic file in the nosteam version to put it into?


if memory serves me correct from last time i imported tactics and there was nowhere to save them u can just create a new folder name it tactics and save it there as long as its in the footy manager main folder.


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 9, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> YOU SIR ARE A CUNT!
> not a pon piddley chance your comment ther says u know bette rthan to ask, look wer not dumbys, we can read between the lines of your comment just ther, like saying i know better


Well now i know better than to say i know better... Still a cunt though


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

mp shit lad so me bro inlaw says n he pro at the games ect.....id say pers me self bf3 the best 1....by far.....but yer im add to badcompany 2 and Vietnam atm lol


rambo22 said:


> reveiws havent been that great imc? not that ive really played the latter versions, i loved the early one like number 2 and vietnam tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So you've got a 600 and your gonna use your 400 instead???? U crazy I know there a little more expensive but its only 200 watts more and its bloody worth it I vegged with a 400 for the first time a few months ago and didn't like it use that 600 ya spoon its all about yield. That's why I say scrog it Cuz your limited with height in that 90 tent u can't top em Cuz they'll be all over each other and that 400 will make her stretch without clipping em back


its a lumatek haha erra ill take it as it comes costs me like 18c per kw so pretty pricey n I have to vent into the room so with 400 its grand but 600 ill have to keep the door adjar. But I know what your saying, makes more sense but for the first run anyway imma just try 400 but don't get me wrong ill defo see if I can handle the 600 n keep my temps if so I just might go mad lol but with the 400w ill have about 4-8 42W CFLs alone the 4 corners for the lower branches. But sure fuck it ,ill play by year.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol my missis tried her best to get away from me smashing her bak doors in last nite...it hurts it hurts..........tuff pinned her down hand over mouth she had no fuking choice...lmaoooooo


think that's called rape mate haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> its a lumatek haha erra ill take it as it comes costs me like 18c per kw so pretty pricey n I have to vent into the room so with 400 its grand but 600 ill have to keep the door adjar. But I know what your saying, makes more sense but for the first run anyway imma just try 400 but don't get me wrong ill defo see if I can handle the 600 n keep my temps if so I just might go mad lol but with the 400w ill have about 4-8 42W CFLs alone the 4 corners for the lower branches. But sure fuck it ,ill play by year.


mate i use a 600w for veg and add in a 400w during flowering, also run a 300w cfl in another tent, all in same room and i also have to vent back into the room but with a good enough fan and if i leave the windo open a little my temps are fine usually about 26-28c with lights on and 18-20c lights off, dont scrimp on light it will decrease ur yield which means les cash and more overhead, simple maths really


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

had a good day at the wedding doo even better when I found an 8th of weed in the car park well the nephew did bless him the eagle eyed little fucker bet if I weren't there he would of had it lmao. So good night all in all .. oh and Yeh paddy sounds good mate st least try the 600 you should be able to keep temps down this time of year mate good luck


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

to fuking rite .....I enjoyed it anyways


[email protected] said:


> think that's called rape mate haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate i use a 600w for veg and add in a 400w during flowering, also run a 300w cfl in another tent, all in same room and i also have to vent back into the room but with a good enough fan and if i leave the windo open a little my temps are fine usually about 26-28c with lights on and 18-20c lights off, dont scrimp on light it will decrease ur yield which means les cash and more overhead, simple maths really


I've a pretty sweet fan but if my gf gives out im blaming you .." but the stranger online said its ok" lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

I have no fan in my room at all....intake just a 4 inch hole.....26 deg.....lol


[email protected] said:


> I've a pretty sweet fan but if my gf gives out im blaming you .." but the stranger online said its ok" lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2888386 had a good day at the wedding doo even better when I found an 8th of weed in the car park well the nephew did bless him the eagle eyed little fucker bet if I weren't there he would of had it lmao. So good night all in all .. oh and Yeh paddy sounds good mate st least try the 600 you should be able to keep temps down this time of year mate good luck


thanks a million for the info one of the reasons I came on here is englands pretty much the same climate wise n product wise...and you guys nearly talk as much shit as us hahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've a pretty sweet fan but if my gf gives out im blaming you .." but the stranger online said its ok" lol.


ur choice m8.. im sure you'll learn from ur mistakes eventually


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

lol well I think quite a few uk lads in here wld put overseas growers to shame......


[email protected] said:


> thanks a million for the info one of the reasons I came on here is englands pretty much the same climate wise n product wise...and you guys nearly talk as much shit as us hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah mines bang on 25 at the moment n I have like a CFM in there of 100...ish so I suppose I read 2 many foreign journals hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

I know, englands pretty well know for smoke in general, I liked in Manchester a few years. @ Gary lol @ eventually lol I do prefer to learn through trial n error lol so far its fucked me over..i like those odds haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

N im not brown nosing that's one thing I don't do lol fuck that shit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I know, englands pretty well know for smoke in general, I liked in Manchester a few years. @ Gary lol @ eventually lol I do prefer to learn through trial n error lol so far its fucked me over..i like those odds haha


mate i fucked my fair share of grows in my time, fuck i started off in 2ltr plastic bottles on my windowsill lmao, then moved onto a cardboard box with a cfl and no fans, needless to say got no bud from either grow lol, then spent a year researching a learning and for last 2 years ive had nothing but success ( apart from 1 unlucky run with regular seeds), trial and error is always best nobodyy starts off as the perfect grower, and no atter how good we get there i alway more to learn and better ways of doing it.

 some very old pics of mine lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol well I think quite a few uk lads in here wld put overseas growers to shame......


And some overseas growers would put some uk lads to shame........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

I was watching a documentary about England's boom in cannabis I'm sure it said police seized over 2b in cannabis last year fucking idiots take 10% tax on that if it were legal.think of what it could do to the Nhs,schools,fire service and what not its such a shame were so far behind in technology and basic law its a shame man a real shame


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And some overseas growers would put some uk lads to shame........


Fuck off lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate i fucked my fair share of grows in my time, fuck i started off in 2ltr plastic bottles on my windowsill lmao, then moved onto a cardboard box with a cfl and no fans, needless to say got no bud from either grow lol, then spent a year researching a learning and for last 2 years ive had nothing but success ( apart from 1 unlucky run with regular seeds), trial and error is always best nobodyy starts off as the perfect grower, and no atter how good we get there i alway more to learn and better ways of doing it.
> 
> View attachment 2888426View attachment 2888427View attachment 2888428View attachment 2888429View attachment 2888430 some very old pics of mine lol


yeah I been reading about 9 months got hooked lol seriously its awesome got the growers bible anyone have any other suggestions...books wise lol im pretty baked haha.and online journals are fucking awesome except when U click one that seems awesome to start then the fucker abandons the thread...cock mongers!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

yer but cmon our weather climate indoors ect we don't do 2 bad ay.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> And some overseas growers would put some uk lads to shame........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

I've smoked some amazing bud over there man I lived near Holland for a while n the bud I got in Holland was on par with some of the bud I had in England (but I did get shit at times 2 haha.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer but cmon our weather climate indoors ect we don't do 2 bad ay.....


Only messing with ye imc....my profile locations overseas lol. Should get a fan in ur room too imc, I reckon when the plants are small it makes the stems far thicker and stronger plants, try it next run you'll notice a difference


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

until u try exo psy n livers.....


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

indoor is indoor, theres good and bad growers worldover but nowdays all got pretty much the same access to the equipment most nations have there clone-onlys and theres shitloads of good seeds out there, overseas,underseas,who cares same difference just depends how much care n love has been put into the grow the dry the cure.... still can be done anywhere ''indoor'' lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

yes mate I did until I flipped then came out.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Only messing with ye imc....my profile locations overseas lol. Should get a fan in ur room too imc, I reckon when the plants are small it makes the stems far thicker and stronger plants, try it next run you'll notice a difference


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

just looking thru my old pics on here reminiscing lol

here is what i went onto the grow after the cardboard box still small scale in a converted cupboard and with a 125w dual spec cfl


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

mate I cant waitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt till next grow..... 5 weeks left sighs......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, down to the grower really lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

So then Rambo how u doin my old southern fairy u alright man? Hope life ain't been too hard on u at the mo? Would be nice to speak to ya mate and put that bollocks away naa mean


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Got the munchies, think ill get a little cultured n have some noodles hahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

So got back let the dogs out and one ran off little cunt!!!! He's just come back barking at back door let him in..........little cunts been smothered in fox shit feckin stinks arrrggghhhhhh don't need this in my life right now Lol dogs aye live em and hate em


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a dog n 2 cats mate, definitely love man, dogs always by my side come hone everyday on ny break to walk him n all haha.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So got back let the dogs out and one ran off little cunt!!!! He's just come back barking at back door let him in..........little cunts been smothered in fox shit feckin stinks arrrggghhhhhh don't need this in my life right now Lol dogs aye live em and hate em



tell me bout it mate, i came home from picking kids up from school yesterday to find my cunt of a dog had chewed my blinds on hall window, fucking £45 today for a new set, lucky i count him family or he's have been gettin sold down the local chinkys for their chicken curries lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

I got the munchies tooo lol


[email protected] said:


> Got the munchies, think ill get a little cultured n have some noodles hahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeh I love me dogs mate there part of the fam my kids have grown up.with em so when they go jeeez I'm in for some heartache . But.fuck me can they piss u off a bit like the Mrs I suppose lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So then Rambo how u doin my old southern fairy u alright man? Hope life ain't been too hard on u at the mo? Would be nice to speak to ya mate and put that bollocks away naa mean


im not too bad geezer, shit happens im over it well over it, just need to stay off the drinking n drugging lol and spending half me life in this thread dont help lol 

but deffo, ill be getting a new num soon just aint been arsed with it tbh but will be in touch, and aint fuck all to put away bizz i said anything i said in a public forum mate, hows you doing anyway? 

i got the worst toothache of me fucking llife, mannnn i miss the road could do with some oxy's lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Hahahahaha, get him toys that you can put food into , it mentally n physically stimulates him so that means he gets tired out n wont have that excess energy or if he's always by ur side it might be separation anxiety. man im still sitting down lol I don't wanna get up haha


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

get the fucking pliers out lad be a man lololol....


rambo22 said:


> im not too bad geezer, shit happens im over it well over it, just need to stay off the drinking n drugging lol and spending half me life in this thread dont help lol
> 
> but deffo, ill be getting a new num soon just aint been arsed with it tbh but will be in touch, and aint fuck all to put away bizz i said anything i said in a public forum mate, hows you doing anyway?
> 
> i got the worst toothache of me fucking llife, mannnn i miss the road could do with some oxy's lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im not too bad geezer, shit happens im over it well over it, just need to stay off the drinking n drugging lol and spending half me life in this thread dont help lol
> 
> but deffo, ill be getting a new num soon just aint been arsed with it tbh but will be in touch, and aint fuck all to put away bizz i said anything i said in a public forum mate, hows you doing anyway?
> 
> i got the worst toothache of me fucking llife, mannnn i miss the road could do with some oxy's lolol


u seen the new sr 2.0 m8? and i heard from a few reputable sources and other thread users that they are having good success with BMR just now, always worth a try


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

get some bread roll it up a bit and put it in mouth were tooth is.....aint nice but try it.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahahaha, get him toys that you can put food into , it mentally n physically stimulates him so that means he gets tired out n wont have that excess energy or if he's always by ur side it might be separation anxiety. man im still sitting down lol I don't wanna get up haha


he's only a 7 month old pup mate he gets extreme seperation anxiety lol always glued to my side even when im sittin down at home he sitting beside me with his head on my lap, just cant be doing with the destruction in the house when he's in on his own, gonna buy a dog cage for when im out i think


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

lol indian rest caught a light in my area last nite...only room that wernt damaged was room the found 20 plants growing in lmaooooooo


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u seen the new sr 2.0 m8? and i heard from a few reputable sources and other thread users that they are having good success with BMR just now, always worth a try


theres loads mate, if im honest i aint heard bout the sr 2.0 bmr n sheep are the biggest out there at the mo, most the sr vendors went to them sites but just a lil dubious at the moment considering the history lolol

i was just messing bout the oxy's fuck yeah they are the best painkillers in the world but cost 25-30quid per single 40mg tablet, 40-55 for a 80mg lil out of my price range at the minit lolol lovely buzz tho i might add....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

Toothache = WHISKEY and lots of it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im not too bad geezer, shit happens im over it well over it, just need to stay off the drinking n drugging lol and spending half me life in this thread dont help lol
> 
> but deffo, ill be getting a new num soon just aint been arsed with it tbh but will be in touch, and aint fuck all to put away bizz i said anything i said in a public forum mate, hows you doing anyway?
> 
> i got the worst toothache of me fucking llife, mannnn i miss the road could do with some oxy's lolol


Aye that's good to hear mate as soon as u sorted I'll give my number.we'll have a catch up mate I miss your crazy convos man! Oh and I'm back in touch withy blue man alls looking up  but it is good to hear from u man you'll be fine fam a lam if not aye weight meet each other inside lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeh I had to get a cage Cuz of 1 dig pissin and chewing shit got a cage put the culprit in at night and when we go out no more piss n shit and chewed cables ahhhh bliss best 30 butty ever spent I tell ya


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> he's only a 7 month old pup mate he gets extreme seperation anxiety lol always glued to my side even when im sittin down at home he sitting beside me with his head on my lap, just cant be doing with the destruction in the house when he's in on his own, gonna buy a dog cage for when im out i think


my fellas 10 months n the breeds known for the same qualities that you speak, he sits on the mat outside the shower then I wash my lush locks. You got to try n stop that lol I know its hard cuz U form the bond just as bad but I don't use a cage I got like a kids play pen thing n undid one side n attacteh the 2 ends to either side on a long radiator so when im at work he has space n his toys cuz they need to know where is' theres' n that's the pen for him, if someone comes I say go to bed n that's where he goes and associates with safety n that helps with the separation.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

had toothache bad the once..just had a gold filling they must of fuked it up was in so much pain had to go emergency docs he jabbed me with morphine in leg...and fuk me I was away with the fairys dribbling and everything lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

my pup


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Good idea paddy that is if I had the room is like to something the same but my little fuckers would just hop over and stare me in the eyes as they do it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha i have a rottweiler also hahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

I cant put my missis on for security reasons lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> my pup  View attachment 2888488


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Shit he looks like the dog Jake off adventure time.... yes I do watch too much tele with me lad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahahahahaha i have a rottweiler also hahaha


tbh m8 he's a rottweiler/labrador cross, his mum was a lab and his dad was a rotty


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought he was a runt (no offense that's pretty big for a lab mix...he mush have alot of energy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> had toothache bad the once..just had a gold filling they must of fuked it up was in so much pain had to go emergency docs he jabbed me with morphine in leg...and fuk me I was away with the fairys dribbling and everything lol


you lucky bastard lol i been told i gotta have this tooth taken out at hosp but the app isnt till near 3wks away, im a fanny lol serious i dont think i can handle the pain that long im going to the dental a n e on monday and hoping they will do it fucking soon than later.... 

laterz people, ponced a load of exo of a mate who owes me and necked double dosage off these poxy strongest over the counter shit..... fuck id even take a subbie right now for the pain and i threw over a hundred of them away 6+month ago, had oralmorph not 2 month ago not too mention all the benzos to sleep lol now reduced to over the counter shite..... nooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

that's one of my boys... 6 he is now bless him see how he sits dodgy Lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I thought he was a runt (no offense that's pretty big for a lab mix...he mush have alot of energy lol


he's fucking huge for his age m8 even for a full rotty the pic dont do justice, he's just slimmer and has a narrower face than the rottweiler. but ur right he has a shit load of energy, its hard to keep up with it at times, i got 3 cats and the dog and 3 kids so its like a bloody zoo in my house lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

that's Jake cmon there's some resemblance there ain't they?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 9, 2013)

well the wife has fell asleep waiting for me to finish my beers and smoke, gonna need to go wake her u with a surprise hard dick in the mouth,,, wish me luck that she dont bite it off lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

My dog fits like that sometimes haha. Yeah, that's the lab in him rotties are chilled lol my guys asleep at my side. I've 2 cats n their fancy ones ( girlfriend) but hey cheaper than children although saying that the insurance n food isn't cheap n toys? HAHA only thing that lasts any bit is Kong most durable toy brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Remember, its only rape if you get caught hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

That's it, im actually getting up this time n cooking me some mother fucking noodles


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 9, 2013)

Good luck Gaz just remember HARD AND FAST


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 9, 2013)

just smak her round face with it....boshhhhhhhhaaaaa avit


Garybhoy11 said:


> well the wife has fell asleep waiting for me to finish my beers and smoke, gonna need to go wake her u with a surprise hard dick in the mouth,,, wish me luck that she dont bite it off lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> just smak her round face with it....boshhhhhhhhaaaaa avit


there is a word for that in Flemish called dickslappen lop seriously, google it haha


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys, been a bit busy with the upcoming events, and my new born son

Here's some pics of the Blue Pit grown by a friend, going to be putting this into the cup as the entry this year.






























Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2013)

looks belter that lad. has it got much colour to it? looks reet purple in some or has he got LED's in there too?!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey guys, been a bit busy with the upcoming events, and my new born son
> 
> Here's some pics of the Blue Pit grown by a friend, going to be putting this into the cup as the entry this year.
> 
> ...


congrats re your son and all the best with the blue pit nice plant btw


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > had toothache bad the once..just had a gold filling they must of fuked it up was in so much pain had to go emergency docs he jabbed me with morphine in leg...and fuk me I was away with the fairys dribbling and everything lol
> ...



You see even tho u was a total prik.wanker. cunt. And not in a joking way I STILL aint gunna seeyou like in pain... il get sum meds is post for u monday.....apreciate it or not I dont give a fuk... just wont let e brother suffer....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Morning shit flickers how are we? A nice.pic for ya off the cannabis activist network  not really a fan of purps but this looks the bollocks


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> You see even tho u was a total prik.wanker. cunt. And not in a joking way I STILL aint gunna seeyou like in pain... il get sum meds is post for u monday.....apreciate it or not I dont give a fuk... just wont let e brother suffer....


He's a good lad is r Turbs !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

@DST well done on the Nipper D, enjoy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Fuck me I miss this bitch just getting all emotional looking at old pics lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

there u go [email protected] that was my dr90 only 4 in there under 400 and only about 4-5 week old and already rammed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

cpl pics of my little seedlings, coming on nicely, not much to look at yet but keeps me happy knowing their on their way 



 one of my girls is a little mutant plant lol, this is the one the cat knocked over when just potted think that may have caused this abnormal growth.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

was trying to find the grow journal of the guys that did 4 under 400w but all i can remember was that his pic was butters from southpark n basically he does 4 plants n says 5 would have been fine n then later on in the thread he does scrog n pulls in a few grams less than the 4 plants but its do able n once i grow some balls ill take pics haha but im keeping a little journal so whenever i do something i take a few notes.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Lil cuties them Gaz I'm sure they'll mek u a proud dad lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

fucking bullshit man lol imma shower walk my baby then hit a bong n find that mother fucking thread...for reals...no homo lol


----------



## zVice (Nov 10, 2013)

SR 2.0 is up 



rambo22 said:


> im not too bad geezer, shit happens im over it well over it, just need to stay off the drinking n drugging lol and spending half me life in this thread dont help lol
> 
> but deffo, ill be getting a new num soon just aint been arsed with it tbh but will be in touch, and aint fuck all to put away bizz i said anything i said in a public forum mate, hows you doing anyway?
> 
> i got the worst toothache of me fucking llife, mannnn i miss the road could do with some oxy's lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

zVice said:


> SR 2.0 is up


fs i posted that 2 days ago, get with the times lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/30-more-yield-indoor-pot-grow-advice

Not a bad read

Hmmmmm think I'll wait a while before I make any orders can't say I'm tempted tho if I had the cash that is lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 10, 2013)

Orders? What are you going to order?

The article is talking about plucking fan leaves ( which I remove a couple of if they look tatty unless lollypopping)

Ah Just understood how you were not meaning ordering about the article!

Baked.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

30% seems a little high but ill give it a go on my CK


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

HahHa Yeh I suppose it looked like that the way I wrote it Lol I was on about ordering from sr Lol. Yeh I always thought not to pluck any leaves Cuz there solar panels for the plant I mean I always used to pull the odd one off here and there but never stripped em


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2013)

I used partial defol on a 23 oz vanilla kush, getting the psycho up to bush level and shes gonna get the 40 % defol at 5 weeks, ie today, normally I don't bother plucking too much as my head says fuk man leave those fukin things alone....don't ya know they produce all the blah blah...and then its the shadow side sayin...fukin things are blockin out the bud sites grrrrrrr pull the fukers off.....but watevva its only ever partial and like the man says week 4 or 5 if psycho and depends on the plant the size and the mood of the grower


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2013)

just done it ......my thoughts from obs are this.....the fan leaves seem to power the stretch and store nutrients for lean times, if you have a continual source of optimal nutes and enviro then I feel fro what I have seen that some of those fan leaves can go and it seems to stimulate the plant....I never cut them off cos some don't want to come off with a sharp pull and they stay cos this is the plant telling me to leave this one alone......


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 10, 2013)

fuksake man, 5 days hanging in a 2 man tent with extractor and small fan running, go up today to jar up and fukaduk if i havent run out of jars! shit and ive been drinking coffee like a cunt too..

baby milk powder tubs it is then,, foil lined, and air tight, tyvm, bollox, havinga break from the finnal trim, fuking remeebr know why i can never be arsed with this shit,,,, and looking at it if i dont hit my target il be suprised, and very unhappy...


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 10, 2013)

I USE these plastic tubs with red screw on lids, there forigen but work very well you can get a biscuit barrel shape that fits a kilo for £2.00....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 10, 2013)

zeddd said:


> just done it ......my thoughts from obs are this.....the fan leaves seem to power the stretch and store nutrients for lean times, if you have a continual source of optimal nutes and enviro then I feel fro what I have seen that some of those fan leaves can go and it seems to stimulate the plant....I never cut them off cos some don't want to come off with a sharp pull and they stay cos this is the plant telling me to leave this one alone......


find two similar level branches, pluck on as you would wish then leave the other, will soon see if its a good or bad thing....im sure they can cope with loosing some, they can grow roots from a branch which is pritty impressive....some programe i watched reminded me that photo synthisis occours not only in the leafs but in all parts of the plant that are green!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> HahHa Yeh I suppose it looked like that the way I wrote it Lol I was on about ordering from sr Lol. Yeh I always thought not to pluck any leaves Cuz there solar panels for the plant I mean I always used to pull the odd one off here and there but never stripped em


you not growing yet?? surprised you would use this acc after you said police had been throu it *not dragging past up*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I USE these plastic tubs with red screw on lids, there forigen but work very well you can get a biscuit barrel shape that fits a kilo for £2.00....


plastic aint a good idea for curing or storing weed, its porous and can also give off a taint in the weed, glass jars is the best option but metal air tight tins can also do a decent job.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

No lemons I ain't growing ffs not yet anyway  and naa account hasn't been hacked mate they never even got in my phone or laptop as all are password protected..I can't imagine a crack team of coppers searching the net for a geeza who got caught with 10 plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

Made me panic a little there about the cops lol here they estimated 800e a plant n the plants considered a plant when U germ it lol so anything over 4 n its not personal or something like that.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Made me panic a little there about the cops lol here they estimated 800e a plant n the plants considered a plant when U germ it lol so anything over 4 n its not personal or something like that.


here they class all plants as 40grams per plant whether its a monster with 10 oz of bud on it, or even if its a 1 day old seedling, suppose thats better than 800e a plant


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's pretty good. Man BC bud depo is such a cock tease with its crazy prices but that perps is like a 8-9 weeker. Nomnomnom


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Its 50g a plant and if u have 9 or under your section 3 which is fuck all section 2 is up to 28 which I fall into Cuz I had 10 WANKER Lol. Section 3 falls on a personal use level and obviously more than that they try n say your making money off it. That's why I'm only gonna do 2 in the future fucking beasts 1 veg 1 flower job done


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm only doing 4 for a bit of variety n to keep my tolerance down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

that's my little Percy jar guess the brand Lol. Its a right nice little jar for stash perfecto.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

I've loads of little glass jars from these deserts my gf would being home when she worked in a fancy deli shit was like a mars bar moose thing n the jars are pretty awesome lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone watching gadget men on channel 4 +1?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone watching gadget men on channel 4 +1?


No, I'm in the toilet fucking a warm jar of liver.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 10, 2013)

yeh i ran out of big nescafe jars, lost my mason jars so have these big nescafe jars, used 10 and ran out, got a pot jar here, its a 3 ounce jar (past use) so if that gets filled with what i have yet to trim ive smashed my target weight,

needless to say all them ther nescafe jars are not at mine, ther at this old dudes house, just dont tell him  coldnt do with another sleepless night of paranoia


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mail turbs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 10, 2013)

medicalmarijuanacure44 said:


> *MARIJUANA Strains And Cannabis Oil (RSO) Available For Sale
> *
> View attachment 2889324View attachment 2889325*Hey mate, i have available Medical Marijuana of several strain weather
> INDICA or SATIVA Strains . I also have cannabis oil ,the Rick Simpson Oil good quality , i also produce different varies of hash oil that is good for cancer,brain tumor,insomia and others illness.
> ...



havent u ever heard of sr or bmr ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 10, 2013)

Ooooh he's got a Gmail account, noob mistake.

Hacked to fuck in seconds.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

Fuck me that disappeared quick, must be a mod prowling in here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

pages are fucked again ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

just wasting posts to get thread to move on a page........move along, nothing to see here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

mhgscdashbfca


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

kjsdbfnsdbfjsjd


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

jgfhgghnnjkbjhgvgh


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

mjhgfcfdxdxdxdxdxxdxxxdx


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ooooh he's got a Gmail account, noob mistake.
> 
> Hacked to fuck in seconds.


 i sincerely hoping your not talking aboot me...


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

dasdasjbjdasjdjRIUSUCKSDONKEYDICKdjkdfjbjdsfdsf


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 10, 2013)

scratch that just re-red., selling oil on here LOL,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

evening.....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> dasdasjbjdasjdjRIUSUCKSDONKEYDICKdjkdfjbjdsfdsf


Wtf all this Sae ?, u learning English ?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> evening.....


Evening m8


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

Evening all noob here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Easy big j u alright man?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

yer man sound.....just having a blast of few games..boring sunday........


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

A bit of advice needed for a noob, my ballast failed on day 2 of new set up with 4 week old very small stunted plants they were in dark for 5 hours longer than needed, and temps down to 16 deg C what's the chances of hermes ?
Hopefully get a replacement and is there anyproblems having extract fan on same relay/timer as light might this have caused ballast to fail its only a 100w fan with a dimmer switch to control speed of fan and a 600w digital ballast with 400w MH veg 600w HPS for flower.
Stunted growth due to only 11w for seeds 1st week out of ground, then 3 foot grow tube 25w' 2 x 35w 2600k cfls for 3 weeks still not enough for 3 plants.
Hence 400w MH upgrade but 2 nd day failure any advice appreciated.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

bengod said:


> A bit of advice needed for a noob, my ballast failed on day 2 of new set up with 4 week old very small stunted plants they were in dark for 5 hours longer than needed, and temps down to 16 deg C what's the chances of hermes ?
> Hopefully get a replacement and is there anyproblems having extract fan on same relay/timer as light might this have caused ballast to fail its only a 100w fan with a dimmer switch to control speed of fan and a 600w digital ballast with 400w MH veg 600w HPS for flower.
> Stunted growth due to only 11w for seeds 1st week out of ground, then 3 foot grow tube 25w' 2 x 35w 2600k cfls for 3 weeks still not enough for 3 plants.
> Hence 400w MH upgrade but 2 nd day failure any advice appreciated.


Love to help m8, but I'm far too stoned & can't see the words . . .


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol fair does mate thanks for er looking


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

bengod said:


> A bit of advice needed for a noob, my ballast failed on day 2 of new set up with 4 week old very small stunted plants they were in dark for 5 hours longer than needed, and temps down to 16 deg C what's the chances of hermes ?
> Hopefully get a replacement and is there anyproblems having extract fan on same relay/timer as light might this have caused ballast to fail its only a 100w fan with a dimmer switch to control speed of fan and a 600w digital ballast with 400w MH veg 600w HPS for flower.
> Stunted growth due to only 11w for seeds 1st week out of ground, then 3 foot grow tube 25w' 2 x 35w 2600k cfls for 3 weeks still not enough for 3 plants.
> Hence 400w MH upgrade but 2 nd day failure any advice appreciated.


Are you sure its the ballast thats gone? Have you tried a different bulb in the ballast in case its just the bulb thats blown?

As for the relay/timer thing, i used to have about 1500W all come on at once with no problem so ya should be fine there


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

98% sure its the ballast as i have a 600w Hps bulb that i tried no joy, also theres no electrical buzz, hum, spark as i plug in power lead, it tripped the electric too so veg chamber was dark and cold too 
Also a possibility that the hps bulbs dud too lol i will do a resistance test on bulbs?

Thanks for the info i can stop thinking it was me that broke it.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

cheaked the fuse lol?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

bengod said:


> Lol fair does mate thanks for er looking


I did look , but it was all wobbly & blurred m8


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

It's getting fucking cold at night now , brrrrrr, makes the plants frost up a bit


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

no worries i do appreciate it even if it was all wobbly and blurred


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

evening lads......


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

yep tested fuse and used a different lead, tested current lead in something else all good so nope not a fuse, something big happened as it triped a 32Amp fuse


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

lemon thort he had frost until he looked closer and saw it was spider mite webbing lol.......


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

Evening, yea down to 3C last night


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

bengod said:


> Evening, yea down to 3C last night


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/ try looking for info and advice on the newbie thread, we try to keep this one purely for insults and abuse, now fuck off ya cunt !!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 10, 2013)

Down to 16min in my room about an hour after lights off 6am, then steady 18 after rad kicks in


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

Only 4 days to go.........Cant wait to get this bitch powered up at last


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Only 4 days to go.........Cant wait to get this bitch powered up at last


u still not up and runnin sae? i thot u started the other week i must have mis read it lol, u looking forward to getting growing again mate?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

what a beauuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.................coffs


Saerimmner said:


> Only 4 days to go.........Cant wait to get this bitch powered up at last


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/ try looking for info and advice on the newbie thread, we try to keep this one purely for insults and abuse, now fuck off ya cunt !!


Nice one Thanks For the Info TWAT!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u still not up and runnin sae? i thot u started the other week i must have mis read it lol, u looking forward to getting growing again mate?


was building cupboard last time we spoke but gotta wait til thursday for wages so i can load up the meter n get cracking, yeah missed growing like fuck, cant wait to get going again lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

Gonna crack these seeds i got here tomoz after work methinks ready for thurs


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

yer man...looking 4wd to seing it mate.........


Saerimmner said:


> was building cupboard last time we spoke but gotta wait til thursday for wages so i can load up the meter n get cracking, yeah missed growing like fuck, cant wait to get going again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Just play in a bit of GTA getting bored now I need ghosts big time I'll be a full on noob by the time I get it haha. Good luck sae remember good things come to those who wait  well fuck it I'm gonna roll a fatty topped with kief yes please


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> was building cupboard last time we spoke but gotta wait til thursday for wages so i can load up the meter n get cracking, yeah missed growing like fuck, cant wait to get going again lol


Hi Mate what the size of your cupboard, i think i made my flower room too small.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

i just gave up on gta as well for the night m8, just starting a cpl games of black ops 2, not got ghosts myself yet either.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2013)

bengod said:


> Hi Mate what the size of your cupboard, i think i made my flower room too small.


can't remember exactly but bout 1.2mx 1.3m roughly


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

cant get into blacktops 2..have a go on zombies now n then.......just been doing a few mish on bf4


Garybhoy11 said:


> i just gave up on gta as well for the night m8, just starting a cpl games of black ops 2, not got ghosts myself yet either.


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm at 41" x 41" so similar size to me, how Manny plants at once? I could fit 12 plant pots in but I think 4 is optimum?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> cant get into blacktops 2..have a go on zombies now n then.......just been doing a few mish on bf4


the campaign on BO 2 is shite and too many unskippable videos scenes, ut the online gaming is ok, i just go on for a few rounds of team deathmatch now and then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeh it gets a bit samey samey don't it think I might trade a few games in 2morra and get it I'm gaggin for ghosts like sheep for a jar of warm liver lmao. At court on Tues so might not get to play it for ages anyway lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

na man youll be fine lad........


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it gets a bit samey samey don't it think I might trade a few games in 2morra and get it I'm gaggin for ghosts like sheep for a jar of warm liver lmao. At court on Tues so might not get to play it for ages anyway lol


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

my pcs too old to play BF4 but looking forward to getting an upgrade next year.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it gets a bit samey samey don't it think I might trade a few games in 2morra and get it I'm gaggin for ghosts like sheep for a jar of warm liver lmao. At court on Tues so might not get to play it for ages anyway lol


what u been told to expect on tuesday mate?


----------



## bengod (Nov 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it gets a bit samey samey don't it think I might trade a few games in 2morra and get it I'm gaggin for ghosts like sheep for a jar of warm liver lmao. At court on Tues so might not get to play it for ages anyway lol


Good luck mate


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 10, 2013)

ajurned as usual I guess lolol.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> what u been told to expect on tuesday mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it gets a bit samey samey don't it think I might trade a few games in 2morra and get it I'm gaggin for ghosts like sheep for a jar of warm liver lmao. At court on Tues so might not get to play it for ages anyway lol


best of luck...just blame the foreigners lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 10, 2013)

good luck bizzle its xmas so lube up and pack a few os up there....not only will you be the most popular man in nik.......if ya get ya missus to do it she can get revenge while pushing it up there she can hold here hand over your mouth while you scream "stop it, it hurts!!" lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha cheers lads if it comes to worse I'll only be lookin at a few month so fuck all just don't want it at crimbo with kids n that nooooo good man but hey it is what it is and Yeh jay most probs will get ajurned


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 11, 2013)

Getting sick of being out of work now, there's only so many times you can knock one out to kinky sluts on cam fuzz !, bollox like punctured rugby balls !


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 11, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> what u been told to expect on tuesday mate?


being called shirly and a fist fucking by a big black man called bubba!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 11, 2013)

Hahaha I'll name me self shanice ramsbottom (rolled R's).lord of the rings haha. I'm hoping for suspended sent but fuck knows man everyone I spoke to seems to think I'll be sound? Anyway I'm just having a laugh watching my 2 year old harrass one if my dogs haha he's just sat under me legs as if to say make him fuck off mate


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

Ive been done just before and spent xmas in nik. ...Burning toilet rolls out the window on new years loool


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 11, 2013)

Afternoon all....

Anyone know of any sites running any promotions on Dinafem seeds atm?

Also does anyone know if I will be ok to attach a 6"-4" plastic reducer directly to a cooltube or will it be too hot?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Getting sick of being out of work now, there's only so many times you can knock one out to kinky sluts on cam fuzz !, bollox like punctured rugby balls !


I thought that too but it's surprising how ling you can Do it for....i got wrists of an 80yr old seems


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all....
> 
> Anyone know of any sites running any promotions on Dinafem seeds atm?
> 
> Also does anyone know if I will be ok to attach a 6"-4" plastic reducer directly to a cooltube or will it be too hot?


You should be fine mate....a 4inch fan Will extract a 1.2 tent..even though a cool tube....might not be the best but Will keep temps were u want....do u have a reflector on your cool tube...a big one?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> You should be fine mate....a 4inch fan Will extract a 1.2 tent..even though a cool tube....might not be the best but Will keep temps were u want....do u have a reflector on your cool tube...a big one?


It may pay you to pop on your reading glasses mate as you obviously didnt understand what I asked lmao

Ill try again........."Does anyone know if I can attach a plastic reducer directly to a cooltube or will the cooltube be too hot and melt the plastic?"


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I thought that too but it's surprising how ling you can Do it for....i got wrists of an 80yr old seems


I've worn me ledge off !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> It may pay you to pop on your reading glasses mate as you obviously didnt understand what I asked lmao
> 
> Ill try again........."Does anyone know if I can attach a plastic reducer directly to a cooltube or will the cooltube be too hot and melt the plastic?"


i personally m8 would prob attach a little ducting to the cooltube and the other end the reducer just to be safe dont wanna risk anything melting or catching fire


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I USE these plastic tubs with red screw on lids, there forigen but work very well you can get a biscuit barrel shape that fits a kilo for £2.00....


should fit nicely up yer jacksie get one to shawny he can take some in a start makin some coin....seriously tho shawny all the best for tmrw mate hope it goes ok for ya and u get back doin what u are good at which is growing


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> *It may pay you to pop on your reading glasses mate as you obviously didnt understand what I asked lmao*
> 
> Ill try again........."Does anyone know if I can attach a plastic reducer directly to a cooltube or will the cooltube be too hot and melt the plastic?"


no i did thats why i said yea youll be fine....the rest was stoned mumblings.....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I've worn me ledge off !


go brothel man, £20 n shell never know!


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

he really should stuff it up there prison prices are crazy....funnt thing is though i only ever had the best in prison much better then street weed.....i put it down to criminals showing off.....westunk brixton B wing out loooool


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2013)

cough cough im vaping exo popcorn that's been hangin in tha tent for a month , I cba to trim it so its my emergency stash....it is soooo nice....savin up a shit ton of trim and pop for dry ice hash......cany wait as this solvent extract is not for me


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> he really should stuff it up there prison prices are crazy....funnt thing is though i only ever had the best in prison much better then street weed.....i put it down to criminals showing off.....westunk brixton B wing out loooool


what are nik prices lem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

i had a go on a pals volcano the other evening and was well impressed. don't think i smoke enough to justify one for myself but am looking at the iolite wispr and the magic carpet flight box or whatever it's called. the taste is exactly as it smells. i was quite impressed. and quite fucking high.

got a bottle of glycerin coming this week and a e-cig type vape. going to try my hand at a tincture for it n see how it works out. be dead handy for, well everywhere eh


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i had a go on a pals volcano the other evening and was well impressed. don't think i smoke enough to justify one for myself but am looking at the iolite wispr and the magic carpet flight box or whatever it's called. the taste is exactly as it smells. i was quite impressed. and quite fucking high.
> 
> got a bottle of glycerin coming this week and a e-cig type vape. going to try my hand at a tincture for it n see how it works out. be dead handy for, well everywhere eh


let us no the method don I think we could all do with one of those....stealth stone in front of everyone


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2013)

oh man im fuked I thought u were dope rigging e cigs...duh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

i am! how high are you hahahahaaaa.

only thing is it will still smell of dope. don't think there's a way round that one. could mix it with blueberry flavour and disguise it. i'm going to give it a go though. and the method is a simple as it gets. grind dope and mix it with the glycerine let it sit for a week to infuse. done. though i'm going to play around and try and speed it up by cooking it on the 'warm' setting on the slow cooker for a day with a small amount.

interesting bit is going to be the dose. i'm thinking no more than a teenth to however much you can fit in the little chamber bit.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i am! how high are you hahahahaaaa.
> 
> only thing is it will still smell of dope. don't think there's a way round that one. could mix it with blueberry flavour and disguise it. i'm going to give it a go though. and the method is a simple as it gets. grind dope and mix it with the glycerine let it sit for a week to infuse. done. though i'm going to play around and try and speed it up by cooking it on the 'warm' setting on the slow cooker for a day with a small amount.
> 
> interesting bit is going to be the dose. i'm thinking no more than a teenth to however much you can fit in the little chamber bit.


 them NEW ecigs, the ones u can se eteh oil in, couldnt u just put the oil from them capsules u made into them? i mean its simply heats it up no?

and yeh be great, as theyw er rather expensive to buy on sr,, everyone will be sending you ther trim and bopttom bud to make ecigs capules lol,, just finding empty ones.

and rimmer, them adapters are fine i have one on my hood mate, heat resistant


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2013)

<<<<<<<<im this high


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 11, 2013)

[email protected] GHB mate


----------



## ghb (Nov 11, 2013)

for anybody interested in new genetics you should try the blue pit from breeders boutique. i have 12 on the go at the minute and i know before they are even harvested this is going to be some of the best yet.

good for a pheno hunt too, i germed 20 seeds and got 12 females, all show different traits so there is something for everybody if you can be bothered to look. looks to be one of the best yielders i have seen too.

no hermies in this bunch!











yes that is a 220l butt

these were from 4 days ago, i went this afternoon and my jaw was on the floor, they have all formed nice colas covered in resin and i only just put them on the bloombastic today, gonna be a happy christmas if i can keep everything going as it is.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> for anybody interested in new genetics you should try the blue pit from breeders boutique. i have 12 on the go at the minute and i know before they are even harvested this is going to be some of the best yet.
> 
> good for a pheno hunt too, i germed 20 seeds and got 12 females, all show different traits so there is something for everybody if you can be bothered to look. looks to be one of the best yielders i have seen too.
> 
> ...


Are the light enough for the fairy to carry? lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> for anybody interested in new genetics you should try the blue pit from breeders boutique. i have 12 on the go at the minute and i know before they are even harvested this is going to be some of the best yet.
> 
> good for a pheno hunt too, i germed 20 seeds and got 12 females, all show different traits so there is something for everybody if you can be bothered to look. looks to be one of the best yielders i have seen too.
> 
> *no hermies in this bunch!*


are hermies and BB gear going hand in hand then, second person talking off herms......and as ghb says it, sorta like he was expecting a few....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> them NEW ecigs, the ones u can se eteh oil in, couldnt u just put the oil from them capsules u made into them? i mean its simply heats it up no?
> 
> and yeh be great, as theyw er rather expensive to buy on sr,, everyone will be sending you ther trim and bopttom bud to make ecigs capules lol,, just finding empty ones.
> 
> and rimmer, them adapters are fine i have one on my hood mate, heat resistant


Aye man them new ones, Dr who's sonic screwdriver type. You could put hash oil in but it'd vape n leave residue I reckon, glycerin is what goes in the normal stuff and you just make tincture to fill em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> are hermies and BB gear going hand in hand then, second person talking off herms......and as ghb says it, sorta like he was expecting a few....


Some of the earlier released dog had a few male flowers beginning of flower made a few selfed pips if left. Most cases if nipped off the clones of them didn't show male flowers. No reports of hermies otherwise. Blue pit is half dog.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 11, 2013)

sommert diff to look at lol.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha cheers lads if it comes to worse I'll only be lookin at a few month so fuck all just don't want it at crimbo with kids n that nooooo good man but hey it is what it is and Yeh jay most probs will get ajurned


best of luck with today mate.


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> are hermies and BB gear going hand in hand then, second person talking off herms......and as ghb says it, sorta like he was expecting a few....


lemon you really are a gobshite aren't ya?. I've never had any problems with bb stuff and I have grown a few. the dog s1 I grew had nanners and balls, but I knew to expect this and when I took off the male parts the end product was something out of this world which is why I choose to continue growing their gear. what I meant by zero hermies in this bunch was a dig at turdinator cos he keeps slagging dst's stuff. cunts!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> best of luck with today mate.


Cheers man just waiting now again!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers man just waiting now again!!!


good luck bizzle, you'll be sound mate


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

i don't know where you are from bizzle but i know where i am they stopped putting people in jail for growing about a year ago. yes they will fuck with your head for the next 4-6 months then you will at worst get suspended sentence, i know you aren't going to jail any time soon unless you upset the wrong person.


----------



## stoner 76 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all
only just joined the site.i put a post on yeaterday but didnt see the uk thread so i thought id better
start posting on here as im from the skegness area.
im just setting up my first in door stealth grow.its goin in a small chest of drawers
or small box that i could make.im going to use 3 cfl micro spirals at 40w (100w equal).
ill be growing in soil pots and i want to grow 3 autos was kinda thinking of scrog to make best
use of small space bit not sure u can scrog autos????
and also unsure how to wire the 3 cfls to 1power lead?????
any help u guys have would be great thanks....
right im off to source a set of drawers see ya later.......
thanks again


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

go big or gtfo.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks again lads nice too see a bit a support  just had a chat with Sol and he seems to think I'll be sound said what you said worst case a bit of cs or sumthin hopefully it all gets sorted today this is the 3rd time I've been now!!!


----------



## supersilverhazeman (Nov 12, 2013)

hi im from the uk and I need some help if u can guys I have been frowing for the last 5 years from seed everytime greenhouse seeds ssh without ever change recentley i created myself a mother plant and decided to start taking cuttings I have just taken some cuttings from ssh mother plants they are In rockwool and they are under a 300w blue cfl with the mother on 18hrs on 6 hrs off thay have been in the rockwool for 8 days now and there is no signs of roots although I have tested them and left the lid of the propergater off all day and they havnt wilted ..... can any one help ... thanks


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

I assume you did not pre charge the cubes before?

I soak in Rhizotonic first to give it that initial push.

It can take 10 days or more for roots to form man.


----------



## supersilverhazeman (Nov 12, 2013)

no I just soaked in phd water for 24 hours


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

Give them a bit more time, if no roots by 2 week I'd be a little concerned.


----------



## supersilverhazeman (Nov 12, 2013)

ok thanks a lot mate I read on a few sites that if you take the lid off the propagater and the cuttings don't wilt then they have started rooting is tha correct


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2013)

why all tha noobs on cfl.......autos.....groan wont like it in here prob..........mh all the way for veg at least 400 and decent photos are what u need, autos make no sense for indoor growing where its illegal to grow. risk...same, reward....I cant get stoned off autos.....so take a big risk for growin a few grams of shit weed.........wake up


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

CFL's / T5 are amazing for the first week or two. For me anyway, after a week, onto 600MH then 2 x 600MH. MH / HPS is the best way man. Places keep pushing those dual spectrum bulbs. Not into them!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

stoner 76 said:


> Hi all
> only just joined the site.i put a post on yeaterday but didnt see the uk thread so i thought id better
> start posting on here as im from the skegness area.
> im just setting up my first in door stealth grow.its goin in a small chest of drawers
> ...


CFL`s to 1 power lead--- Buy some light bulb holders/sockets whatever you wanna call em and wire all 3 green/yellows together, all 3 blues together and all 3 browns to each other, then connect this to your power lead (this is called PARALLEL WIRING, you can loom up guides and pics on google to help you thru it) , Wilkinsons do electric block connectors which are brilliant for this, they also do plugs and the wire that goes from the plug to the block connector on reels and you buy however many metres of it you want.

Also look up "cabinet grow" on both here and google to give you ideas on how to wire things up and set out equipment etc

As well, have never grown autos myself but from my understanding the vegetative period is not long enough before they start auto-flowering to allow you to fill enough of a SCROG screen up to make it worthwhile


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

Afternoon all...

@bizzle best of luck for today mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

afteroon lads, im off to see if i cant track down some more smoke, puffed ma last J this morning


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

i'm on the hunt too, 240 an oz is too heavy when you don't even enjoy the smoke


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

ghb said:


> i'm on the hunt too, 240 an oz is too heavy when you don't even enjoy the smoke


It baffles me that people will pay that much for weed 190/200 is the most i would consider paying, if its more expensive than that I look elsewhere or simply go without lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Easy lads cheers sae mate. Yeh 240 is too much I suppose it all depends how much u wanna smoke? I normally pay 180-220 all depends on person and quality. 

So gave pleas 2day and sentence on Thurs fingers crossed I just get suspended or something at least I'm nearly done now!! Fuckin stress I tell ya had to roll an L sheeter lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads cheers sae mate. Yeh 240 is too much I suppose it all depends how much u wanna smoke? I normally pay 180-220 all depends on person and quality.
> 
> So gave pleas 2day and sentence on Thurs fingers crossed I just get suspended or something at least I'm nearly done now!! Fuckin stress I tell ya had to roll an L sheeter lol


Did they have much to say to you in there or much questioning for you? Any importtant topics raised or anything that might help someone out in future if they get nabbed etc etc etc?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

my little exo clone....starting to look like a nice healthy wee plant now, thats her been in soil for 7 days.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did they have much to say to you in there or much questioning for you? Any importtant topics raised or anything that might help someone out in future if they get nabbed etc etc etc?


No questions at all really mate. And not much more insight either just stick to under 9 and your sound. They brought up the kids the wankers makes you feel like a cunt even tho u know your a good dad and they haven't seen the plants but that hasn't exactly gone in my favour the wankers!!! Its a tricky one with youngens in the gaff... other than that don't get caught Lol so basically everything you already know. Oh and don't drive without a licence it ain't worth it man


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No questions at all really mate. And not much more insight either just stick to under 9 and your sound. They brought up the kids the wankers makes you feel like a cunt even tho u know your a good dad and they haven't seen the plants but that hasn't exactly gone in my favour the wankers!!! Its a tricky one with youngens in the gaff... other than that don't get caught Lol so basically everything you already know. Oh and don't drive without a licence it ain't worth it man


Did they ask you WHY you had been growing n shit? and did you or ya brief make a statement to the court etc?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did they ask you WHY you had been growing n shit? and did you or ya brief make a statement to the court etc?


The police did in my interview and I spoke to probation today and they asked why I just said couldn't afford it anymore and sick of meeting dealers n all that nothing got said about it in court tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my little exo clone....starting to look like a nice healthy wee plant now, thats her been in soil for 7 days.
> 
> View attachment 2891711View attachment 2891712View attachment 2891713View attachment 2891715


loving the little updates on her since seeing how battered she got in the post...keep up the great work.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeh like paddy said looking good there Gaz keep it greeeeeeen


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The police did in my interview and I spoke to probation today and they asked why I just said couldn't afford it anymore and sick of meeting dealers n all that nothing got said about it in court tho.


they wanna break U dude, they don't know a fucking thing about you or any of us! Think its better growing a few plants then dealing with fucking scum bag knob ends! Which do U think is better ur kids seeing you associated with those tools (might be lucky n have a cool dealer) or popping into a room fir a few mins a day to tend to a fucking garden! Shits crazy man all it is is a waste of fucking tax payers money!


----------



## smatz (Nov 12, 2013)

In york usually can pick up an "eighth" for £25 but it usually weighs out to be around 2.9g which isn't too bad compared to what some pay, £200 an oz here.

The bud quality varies a lot, usually getting Berries, Jack Herer, or Amnesia Haze when its nice.

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

smatz said:


> In york usually can pick up an "eighth" for £25 but it usually weighs out to be around 2.9g which isn't too bad compared to what some pay, £200 an oz here.
> 
> The bud quality varies a lot, usually getting Berries, Jack Herer, or Amnesia Haze when its nice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


in Ireland to 50 for 2-3 Gs lol n you never know what it is, they say its blah, blah but no fuvking way lol about 300-400 here an oz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh like paddy said looking good there Gaz keep it greeeeeeen


cheers lads, tbh i aint exactly done fuck all lol, i stuck it in some biobizz allmix and watered it the day it arrived and never touched it again till yesterday when i gave it a 1/4ml of biogrow in a litre of water, from what ive heard up till flowering these little exo plants are sturdy as fuck and pretty much grow themselves 
but i will take all the credit must be my green thumbs lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeh I k ow exactly what u mean paddy I could argue till blue in the face but they just don't wanna know man. After its all dine I'm gonna do something positive and join CLEAR ur some other legalise UK party I just feel like we all need to get on it and show em that weed ain't going away EVER no matter how hard they try its the oldest recorded medicine ffs prohibition just fails and never works


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

That's the beauty even you can grow Gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the beauty even you can grow Gaz


lol u cheeky cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the beauty even you can grow Gaz


HAHAHAHA. Look up NORML or whatever it is, its a global legalise cannabis group, its in Ireland n all. my CK and lsd popped today, yay me haha n my lumatek arrived today..yessss so im finally done ordering the big stuff now, thank fuck shit got me always so fucking paranoid! N im a pretty paranoid guy, thanks to 13 years of smoking lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

It only makes u para Cuz its illegal if it was legal u wouldn't be para about it everything would be cosha naa mean

Oh Yeh I heard if norml the geezer who campaigns in UK got long hair n beard n that think he suffers from IBS or something?


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 12, 2013)

alright lads,what do you guys make of fan leafs curling in wards like toe nails lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It only makes u para Cuz its illegal if it was legal u wouldn't be para about it everything would be cosha naa mean


lol @ naa mean haha, when I was in Holland I was pretty fucking paranoid but saying that I was getting my smoke there, have a blunt of whatever then hop on the bus back to Belgium so that kinda explains it but now once i get my first crop under my belt ill be less paranoid n more comfortable in my abilities n since its just for myself Id only get caught if I were to get stupid but i never carry anything with me n im a firm believer or loose lips sink ships.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> It only makes u para Cuz its illegal if it was legal u wouldn't be para about it everything would be cosha naa mean
> 
> Oh Yeh I heard if norml the geezer who campaigns in UK got long hair n beard n that think he suffers from IBS or something?


yeah, they have branches (pun intended) in pretty much every country n they are usually well respected ppl which is why its doing so well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

@ Dr grow I'd say that's a nitrogen problem too much N mate. Reduce it and you should be OK I see you just started flower so cut the veg nutes out and use ya bloom or whatever? Its no problem though should be fine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> alright lads,what do you guys make of fan leafs curling in wards like toe nails lolView attachment 2891806View attachment 2891808View attachment 2891810


interwebs says either 2 much nutrients or over watering. Keep in mind this answer is based on a search in relation to the leaves as I don't know ur setup n blah, blah but im 1 million% sure the answers here somewhere...any spots on the leaves or anything like that???


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> alright lads,what do you guys make of fan leafs curling in wards like toe nails lolView attachment 2891806View attachment 2891808View attachment 2891810


Im gonna go with over/under watering


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 12, 2013)

na everything looks fine lol,its in nft so over watering shouldent be a problem,ill do a rez change see if it helps any?i sound like a pure noob a well.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

If in doubt flush lol sure let us know how it goes mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

smatz said:


> Made a fb page for UK Smokers, https://www.facebook.com/Uksmokers if u wanna join would be nice to hear from some people, not saying this isn't made for that, Facebooks more personal for making Contacts etc etc.




hahahahaha..yeah like thats ever gonna happen....wtf u been smoking boy?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Its either too much N or over water but I'm sure over water all the leaves droop not claw? We need yorkie or zedd. But my moneys on Nitrogen toxicity


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

smatz said:


> Made a fb page for UK Smokers, https://www.facebook.com/Uksmokers if u wanna join would be nice to hear from some people, not saying this isn't made for that, Facebooks more personal for making Contacts etc etc.


TBH mate you have more chance or Hitler being resurrected and then him giving you a blowjob than you have of any of the paranoid loons in here joining a page like that on FB lmao......just saying not having a dig at ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/high-times-vaporizer-pen-buyers-guide

Can't remember who was on about vape pens buy here's a good link


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH mate you have more chance or Hitler being resurrected and then him giving you a blowjob than you have of any of the paranoid loons in here joining a page like that on FB lmao......just saying not having a dig at ya


what he said ^^^ lol anyone got any good journal links??


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

too much nitrogen doc, i'm 99 percent


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2013)

dr g the benign leaf curl is due to high N coupled with lower o2 at the root zone imo, I used to grow in subcools supersoil receipe (until I made my own which I prefer) and the leaves curl when they hit the supersoil which is high in N and worm castings which are soggy.....I corrected it by raising oxygen levels in the soil in the hope of increasing metabolism which seemed to help, but u can increase o2 and decrease N with ur system nee bother..?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> dr g the benign leaf curl is due to high N coupled with lower o2 at the root zone imo, I used to grow in subcools supersoil receipe (until I made my own which I prefer) and the leaves curl when they hit the supersoil which is high in N and worm castings which are soggy.....I corrected it by raising oxygen levels in the soil in the hope of increasing metabolism which seemed to help, but u can increase o2 and decrease N with ur system nee bother..?


What Z said, Less N


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 12, 2013)

ghb said:


> too much nitrogen doc, i'm 99 percent


& what G said


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey man, I finally found that grow journal that I was on about with 4 plants under 400w n then on the same thread he goes into a one plant SCROG great little thread. 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=224227&page=27


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2013)

....................at gaz, u enjoying the little exo, shes a hungry bitch mate, enjoy, im vapin some now with some livers cos I got it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ....................at gaz, u enjoying the little exo, shes a hungry bitch mate, enjoy, im vapin some now with some livers cos I got it


yeah mate im fucking delighted to finally have it, cant wait to see how it grows and get a load of cuts from it, does it like a lot of feed early on in veg? i know it can take a shit load in flower.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 12, 2013)

What at ur think of the psychosis now zeddd, that's the one I brought up in the bubble pot that was looking not great


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2891969View attachment 2891970
> 
> What at ur think of the psychosis now zeddd, that's the one I brought up in the bubble pot that was looking not great


ha ha I can see through those shitty yellow lights, yeh mate they look very good, super healthy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ha ha I can see through those shitty yellow lights, yeh mate they look very good, super healthy


lol, how dare u!!... Aye ther basic 600w lights, the psychosis has one to itself but that'll change soon when the 4 exo and 4 livers will be takin it


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> lol, how dare u!!... Aye ther basic 600w lights, the psychosis has one to itself but that'll change soon when the 4 exo and 4 livers will be takin it


ha ha ha, I was referring to the shitty colour of the digital photo obscuring the beauty of ur psycho......not ur shitty lights as material entities


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ha, I was referring to the shitty colour of the digital photo obscuring the beauty of ur psycho......not ur shitty lights as material entities


Well they are shitty! Goina change me whole setup hopefully after this grow so probly go for coolhoods maybe, these old lights have served ther time well tho lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got a bag of weed today, no idea what it is but smells and tastes lovely, properly dry and nice looking buds, and 2g for 20 quid....the worlds gone fuckin mad!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 12, 2013)

ye man there in week 3 and i was still feeding half grow,half bloom so this week ill go 3/4 bloom and some ton a bud see how she likes it,cheerz lads


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well they are shitty! Goina change me whole setup hopefully after this grow so probly go for coolhoods maybe, these old lights have served ther time well tho lol


aircooled hoods are so good, u can get the plants closer andcontrol temps bttr, I got 2 6 inch fans running my 2 flower hoods. one sucking tent air thru the filter and pushing air into the hoods in series then another pulling the hot air out.....my 1kw hood is at ambient and the 600 just slightly warm....good for drying trim should ur method require dried


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 12, 2013)

zeddd said:


> aircooled hoods are so good, u can get the plants closer andcontrol temps bttr, I got 2 6 inch fans running my 2 flower hoods. one sucking tent air thru the filter and pushing air into the hoods in series then another pulling the hot air out.....my 1kw hood is at ambient and the 600 just slightly warm....good for drying trim should ur method require dried


yeah I'm thinkin of just running two lights in a tent next time, my 8" fan and filter is overkill, it'll suck the sides off lol. So probly run something similar to urs.....but fuck knows, things could change before then


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 12, 2013)

hmmmm I mite try that with drying.....just leave the 2 hoods and filter on temps aint no higher than 25 thru day atm.....


zeddd said:


> aircooled hoods are so good, u can get the plants closer andcontrol temps bttr, I got 2 6 inch fans running my 2 flower hoods. one sucking tent air thru the filter and pushing air into the hoods in series then another pulling the hot air out.....my 1kw hood is at ambient and the 600 just slightly warm....good for drying trim should ur method require dried


----------



## smatz (Nov 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Got a bag of weed today, no idea what it is but smells and tastes lovely, properly dry and nice looking buds, and 2g for 20 quid....the worlds gone fuckin mad!!!


Hooray for the happy smoker!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 12, 2013)

smatz said:


> Hooray for the happy smoker!


Go fuck urself....


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2013)

One for you @Yorkie as I know how ya like ya wingsuits/parachutes lol

[video=youtube;Y3iVwdmAmZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3iVwdmAmZ8[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 12, 2013)

nice wee vid on there icehockey,brawls good shit likes!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

bit a bud I got earlier


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

morning all. now i know you lot are clone only bonkers but i know a lot of you are bang into BB's dog kush and blue pit. sooo

DOG KUSH GROW OFF


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning all. now i know you lot are clone only bonkers but i know a lot of you are bang into BB's dog kush and blue pit. sooo
> 
> DOG KUSH GROW OFF


that's going to be a great read.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

knowing some of the cuts going round and seeing the blue pit pics from a few guys growing in the states. it's going to be stiff competition.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2892069 bit a bud I got earlier


looks alreet that shawn, i won't ask how much. £ or weight.


----------



## stoner 76 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi du u think 3x (100w aqual) cfl micro spirals is enough light to grow 2 plants????


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> knowing some of the cuts going round and seeing the blue pit pics from a few guys growing in the states. it's going to be stiff competition.


think the blur pit is on offer at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks alreet that shawn, i won't ask how much. £ or weight.


cost him like ten pounds a gram or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

stoner 76 said:


> Hi du u think 3x (100w aqual) cfl micro spirals is enough light to grow 2 plants????


hey buddy, a good rule of thumb is 100w per plant n not like one 26w with a value of 100w but a good few, for example I doing 4 plants in a 3x3x 6 space so for veg I've got 6 42w CFL n a 135w LED but once in flowering imma pop out my 400w hps if not 600w but if I were U n had limited logging id do one good plant or SOG (again depending on the lighting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> think the blur pit is on offer at the moment.


that it is man. limited pre release.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that it is man. limited pre release.


are they fem? My gf will chop my dick off if more shit came in the post...buuuut at those prices id be a fool not to hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

regulars man. you not have a safe address to post to? i use work or rather used work til i got caught... safer to your own door anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> regulars man. you not have a safe address to post to? i use work or rather used work til i got caught... safer to your own door anyway.


no safe address sadly but not overly worried about it tbh, I've friends that ordered from silk road on Atlantis n never got caught n they did it EVERY WEEK...not like they use dogs or anything (even if they did its not like they train the dogs to smell seeds haha or equipmentlol) here but i could order from the local head shop but i don't want anyone to know n im in a small town.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> regulars man. you not have a safe address to post to? i use work or rather used work til i got caught... safer to your own door anyway.


n im one of 2 manages n knowing my luck it would come when im off n the other manager would open it without looking at the name thinking its important lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

I use home and have no headache's now. Besides BB ship good n stealthy.


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! Anybody using the auto pots at the min?? Have a few questions! Thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Have done before yeah what you want to know man?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2013)

at Rambo if yo lurking can I have an addy mate I sent u email the other day.....u orite man?


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Have done before yeah what you want to know man?


Thanks for the reply man! Just want to know if i turn the system on when i get my rooted clones. What i usually do (in coco) is put them in very small pots for around a week hand feed them until they have a root ball then transfer them into bigger pots like 11L then they will see the rest of their days in them. Shall i do that or can i put the rooted clones in the 15L auto pots and just turn it on? Thanks for any info pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Either's fine. Up to you man, just think on and don't nute up the res too much if you dive straight in.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 13, 2013)

My clones got straight into 18l pots in the wilma system once they have showin roots, but I can direct the drippers to the clones to make sure they are getting water, dunno what way the auto pots work, do they suck up water from the bottom or what??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks alreet that shawn, i won't ask how much. £ or weight.


Cheers man it ain't that bad £30 for a full 3.5 not how it used to be 5 year ago I'd get an oz for 100-110.I'll be keeping an eye on your grow mate that last pic of dog you put IP looked the bollocks mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

30 for a full lenny I guess isn't too bad, looks good gear ans dry. 

The dentists just stuck a third shot of numb gear in my mouth. Fucker drilled into the nerve end n I hit the roof.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 30 for a full lenny I guess isn't too bad, looks good gear ans dry.
> 
> The dentists just stuck a third shot of numb gear in my mouth. Fucker drilled into the nerve end n I hit the roof.


lol, that big long needle the cunts stick in the roof of ur mouth, now that's a fucker!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 30 for a full lenny I guess isn't too bad, looks good gear ans dry.
> 
> The dentists just stuck a third shot of numb gear in my mouth. Fucker drilled into the nerve end n I hit the roof.



OUCH ya bastard hope you spat blood on the cunyo after Lol feel for ya mate I hate dentists I'm sure they get a kick out of it. Yeh that's the prices round here or 25 for a henry but quality crops with price. Yeh its nice bud this is don't know what it is but I'd have a guess that its AK. No grinder needed either


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice pic off fb...good use for a shitter lol


----------



## iiKode (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> in Ireland to 50 for 2-3 Gs lol n you never know what it is, they say its blah, blah but no fuvking way lol about 300-400 here an oz


the same prices up north scotland 50 sack that weighs 2.8 if ur lucky, the smalles u can buy now is 1.4 and thats 25 quid


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Oooohhhhhh them prices are shocking no wonder everyone's growing I was watching something and it said 80% of cannabis in the UK is grown here hahaha fuckin damn strait naa mean


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> My clones got straight into 18l pots in the wilma system once they have showin roots, but I can direct the drippers to the clones to make sure they are getting water, dunno what way the auto pots work, do they suck up water from the bottom or what??


Hi mate, yeah your right, auto pot is gravity fed, no leccy, not timers etc. all you do is put the res above where the pots are gonna be. Then the line goes to all the diff pots and they have cut off vales inside, they flood the bottom with around 20mm of water and the girls take it up as and when they want too...when the water is all gone it sucks more from the res, its that simple...

What im worried about is if i put my rooted clones in 15L pots to start will the tiny roots be able to suck up the water from all of that coco from the bottom. Thats why i was thinking of transplanting after a week into the 15L from small pots... 

I suppose i could put them into the 15L to start with and hand feed them for around a week until a good root system is established? Not many people no about the auto pot but many people who use them feel like its cheating its that easy!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

iiKode said:


> the same prices up north scotland 50 sack that weighs 2.8 if ur lucky, the smalles u can buy now is 1.4 and thats 25 quid


its £35 an eighth a bit further down Scotland and its the full 3.5g and £65 for a Q. still pretty high if u ask me, up till about 3 year ago i was paying £40 a Q and £140 an oz. those were the days


----------



## iiKode (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oooohhhhhh them prices are shocking no wonder everyone's growing I was watching something and it said 80% of cannabis in the UK is grown here hahaha fuckin damn strait naa mean


im undercutting everyone at 2g for 25, making a killing thats 100 for 8grams, makin 3 ton an oz


----------



## iiKode (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its £35 an eighth a bit further down Scotland and its the full 3.5g and £65 for a Q. still pretty high if u ask me, up till about 3 year ago i was paying £40 a Q and £140 an oz. those were the days


weeds allways been skyhigh up here, well i mean higher than anywhere else, u know where im located, back when i was 12-14 u got an eigth for 25, now u get 1.4 for 25, prices never change just weight hahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 13, 2013)

deejay123 said:


> Hi mate, yeah your right, auto pot is gravity fed, no leccy, not timers etc. all you do is put the res above where the pots are gonna be. Then the line goes to all the diff pots and they have cut off vales inside, they flood the bottom with around 20mm of water and the girls take it up as and when they want too...when the water is all gone it sucks more from the res, its that simple...
> 
> What im worried about is if i put my rooted clones in 15L pots to start will the tiny roots be able to suck up the water from all of that coco from the bottom. Thats why i was thinking of transplanting after a week into the 15L from small pots...
> 
> I suppose i could put them into the 15L to start with and hand feed them for around a week until a good root system is established? Not many people no about the auto pot but many people who use them feel like its cheating its that easy!


I would do just as u said ther m8, put them in the 15l pots and hand water for them first week or until roots are big enough


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 13, 2013)

hows everyone today then?,wake an bake!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

cpl snaps of my young ladies while i had them out for a feed this morning 

my little mutant big bang plant  Northern lights blue  group shot of big bang, purple paralysis & northern lights blue Exo.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cpl snaps of my young ladies while i had them out for a feed this morning
> 
> View attachment 2892623my little mutant big bang plant View attachment 2892624 Northern lights blue View attachment 2892625 group shot of big bang, purple paralysis & northern lights blueView attachment 2892626View attachment 2892627 Exo.


looks like u stuck them two funny looking leaves on that Big Bang plant gaz lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> lol, that big long needle the cunts stick in the roof of ur mouth, now that's a fucker!


aye that's the one, 3 of those into the gums it's knacking now. another few into the root direct. geezers asking if i can feel my lips, i can't feel me left fucking ear now.


shawnybizzle said:


> OUCH ya bastard hope you spat blood on the cunyo after Lol feel for ya mate I hate dentists I'm sure they get a kick out of it. Yeh that's the prices round here or 25 for a henry but quality crops with price. Yeh its nice bud this is don't know what it is but I'd have a guess that its AK. No grinder needed either


there was plenty claret without me spitting it about 

just deciding whether to risk choking on a sarnie or waiting till i can feel my dial and it being too painful to chew. wooo fuckedy hooooo.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Couple of days ago..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> looks like u stuck them two funny looking leaves on that Big Bang plant gaz lol


it was the way it opened up m8, instead of having the 2 wee round leaves at 1st that plant only had one big one that uncurled instead of splitting open, now its on 3rd set of leaves its slowly starting to get more symmetrical the bigger it gets. tbh i dont give a fuck what they look like as long as they give a good yield


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha claret not heard that for a while. I got 2 impacted wisdoms but I aint gonna go till I have to fuck that! If i were you id just have some soup or something with a load a bread nive n easy on the teeth .Well I'm just cooking the little one dinner then I'm a have a smokey smoke shmoke


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Out of interest is anyone gonna harvest between now and christmas???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

nope 

managed a sarnie, fuck me it's everywhere.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest is anyone gonna harvest between now and christmas???


Ill have a small harvest between me and a m8 a few days before Xmas, sadly my other won't be ready till end of January


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ill have a small harvest between me and a m8 a few days before Xmas, sadly my other won't be ready till end of January


if its only a few days before xmas it wont be dried in time to get the last post will it before it shuts off over xmas??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> if its only a few days before xmas it wont be dried in time to get the last post will it before it shuts off over xmas??


Not too sure m8 it could be earlier but well have to wait and see, wouldn't want to rely on it but it could be an option for ye


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking at boxing day chop for me, possibly have one pheno thats earlier but who knows eh. My SinMintCookies I'll happily let go 9 weeks.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2013)

I am sae, I got perp so every month is harvest starting tmrw with 1 exo 2 psycho and 1 livers.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u242C_0YI0c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Should proberbly be on the Irish thread but the man talks sense. 

Happy trimming z


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

fucking end of February before i harvest  was ment to be 16th dec but due to fucking males and a hermie on last grow had to start again.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I am sae, I got perp so every month is harvest starting tmrw with 1 exo 2 psycho and 1 livers.............


Cool cool, as soon as i know what money im gonna have spare will PM ya if thats ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u242C_0YI0c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Should proberbly be on the Irish thread but the man talks sense.
> 
> Happy trimming z


he's Ming, straight up awesome guy, he's doing everything in this country for cannabis been caught 3 times with pot n all.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> been caught 3 times with pot n all.


Thats's not a good thing! Regardless of what anyone thinks of the law, getting caught is not a good move. Stay clean and stay under the radar..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Thats's not a good thing! Regardless of what anyone thinks of the law, getting caught is not a good move. Stay clean and stay under the radar..


that's a given, he doesn't smoke anymore but said once made legal he will. I don't have a record of anykind.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Nothing woss than getting caught its a soul destroyer proper!!! I used to be all squeaky clean ahhhh well I see it as a learning curve I won't be daft again that's for sure


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

alrite wank stains.....rambo u about.....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nothing woss than *getting caught its a soul destroyer proper*!!! I used to be all squeaky clean ahhhh well I see it as a learning curve I won't be daft again that's for sure


lool not really that bad more of a pain in the arse...as jay once said...."on to the next one!....."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

christ is fucking iceturban whatsisname going to be the only one with a size crop off in time for crimbo?!?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lool not really that bad more of a pain in the arse...as jay once said...."on to the next one!....."


Fuck that man, I'm clean and so glad about it, worked hard for years to stay hidden. Why on earth would you think it wasnt bad being labelled? For example, if I had kids, I dont want them thinking prison is not a serious deterrent.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Its bad when your going thru it I'm sure next year I'll be looking back and laughing but right now its fucked Lol proper fucked! They left me a timer a roll of Ali tape and a cage for a fan lmao the bastards oh and a few airports all 1 and 3 ltrs tho and no bases haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah mate, I got few pals who've been through it. I just never do one where I'm living like. Means if I'm ever done for anything, the other place is entirely separate.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ is fucking iceturban whatsisname going to be the only one with a size crop off in time for crimbo?!?


yeh il have a small one in before xmas for sure, blue things and a physco, couldnt veg so straight into flower under 1k  5-6 weeks due i reckon, shudda writen flip time date down,,,again.fuk

HYDRO EMAIL MATE

so weighed up and got 13.2 of the 3 plants, not too bad i dont think considering i only added the extra liht at week 6 ish,,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

not 3 bad at all that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its bad when your going thru it I'm sure next year I'll be looking back and laughing but right now its fucked Lol proper fucked! They left me a timer a roll of Ali tape and a cage for a fan lmao the bastards oh and a few airports all 1 and 3 ltrs tho and no bases haha


Let us know when ya thinking bout getting set bk up mate, not got much here but could probably chuck SOMETHING to ya to help you out even if its just small shit like clip on fans n light shades etc


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not 3 bad at all that.


aye, me yeilds are getting better and was sum killer smoke, just glad its ALL outa the house and away getting sold, thank fuk, the moneys real important this time, im not seeing any of it, just yet, not going into detials but yeh its going to a safe place till after the net harvest THEN ill be onnit for summert.
kepy bowt 18g for myself and got rid of the stuff, had to sort a few guys out and the rest will be sorted just before xmas, so when the blue things and physco is ready, couldnt veg em so just threw em in flower, not big bud getting stocky as they shud under 1k of lights.,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Cheers sae mate that would be sound hopefully it won't be too long but u never know the Mrs is gonna take some serious persuading Lol. Cheers tho man nice to hear! 

Go on turbs keep it green mate


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers sae mate that would be sound hopefully it won't be too long but u never know the Mrs is gonna take some serious persuading Lol. Cheers tho man nice to hear!
> 
> Go on turbs keep it green mate


always bruv.

right im off guys got t too cook, fish mash and peas, aww yeh.

give u a bell shortly m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Its been a long time coming but finally......
View attachment 2892856


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> he's Ming, straight up awesome guy, he's doing everything in this country for cannabis been caught 3 times with pot n all.


he s a cunt, he wants to give politicians the the control of weed and follow uraguay s lead of getting the price to a dollar a gram FT!!!!!!, legalising it is just handing over our business to a bunch of cunts who don't understand it, Ming uses fear saying we are dangerous people ....fukin not as dangerous as politicians.....he s just another fukin communist if you ask me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

fucking bollox, my clip on fan for my clone tent has just packed in, tried changing the fuse and no joy, my other fans are in the big tent and the only spare i have is a big 16" free standing fan that would take up the whole tent, aaarrrghhhhh nothing ever goes to plan,


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking bollox, my clip on fan for my clone tent has just packed in, tried changing the fuse and no joy, my other fans are in the big tent and the only spare i have is a big 16" free standing fan that would take up the whole tent, aaarrrghhhhh nothing ever goes to plan,


have ya got the tenner to buy another?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

zeddd said:


> he s a cunt, he wants to give politicians the the control of weed and follow uraguay s lead of getting the price to a dollar a gram FT!!!!!!, legalising it is just handing over our business to a bunch of cunts who don't understand it, Ming uses fear saying we are dangerous people ....fukin not as dangerous as politicians.....he s just another fukin communist if you ask me


he has to take baby steps dude, he's just talking in their language (money) he's using it as a cock tease that's all.he fights for other things like the turf cutters.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have ya got the tenner to buy another?


yeah i cud buy another cheapo one next week mate but thats what i did with that one and i only had it 4 weeks and now its packed in, if i wait a few weeks or a month i'll hopefully be able to get a bit better one and hopefully will last longer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i cud buy another cheapo one next week mate but thats what i did with that one and i only had it 4 weeks and now its packed in, if i wait a few weeks or a month i'll hopefully be able to get a bit better one and hopefully will last longer.


Did you need one to tide you over til then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

The best fan I bought if u got the space was a 16" stand up fan from Argos think it was about £15 I took the base off and screwd it to the floor to save on space and it worked a treat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/4251831.htm

Alright its £20 but has got some power to it and is pretty quiet especially on setting 1 and 2


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> he has to take baby steps dude, he's just talking in their language (money) he's using it as a cock tease that's all.he fights for other things like the turf cutters.


hes a fukin twat, people don't need to lead by this arsehole whos just peddling cannabis flavoured politics, hes repeating the same lies hes accuses others of in that he stereotypes vendors as gun criminals....this is a link the mainstream wants to push so hes a fukin agent or a twat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did you need one to tide you over til then?


thanks for the offer m8 but i shud be fine, i just checked and it came with a 12 month warranty so ive emailed the seller to see about a replacement (wont hold my breath tho)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/4251831.htm
> 
> Alright its £20 but has got some power to it and is pretty quiet especially on setting 1 and 2


yeah m8 i got one of them that i use during summer months in me big tent but its too big for the clone tent i need the fan for,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Agreed all politicians are major cunts but at least he's fighting for something worth while. I mean if you wanna go ahead and fight for legalisation you've ultimately almost gotta become a politician to fight for it? If it was legalised I don't think we'd see it going for a £1 a g I think it should go how it used to 20 for 3.5 35 for a q and so on. But I don't think that's gonna be for ages if at all....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha typical me not reading properly lmao its Cuz I'm Rollin a joint lmao Yeh that would be overkill you'd tek the lid off and it would blow em out the window haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Agreed all politicians are major cunts but at least he's fighting for something worth while. I mean if you wanna go ahead and fight for legalisation you've ultimately almost gotta become a politician to fight for it? If it was legalised I don't think we'd see it going for a £1 a g I think it should go how it used to 20 for 3.5 35 for a q and so on. But I don't think that's gonna be for ages if at all....



would love to see that happen m8 but i honestly dont think its gonna be that way in any of our life times. maybe in another 75-100 years or so they might consider it if we all raise our children right,they are the future after all lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

@sae & Bizzle, that 250w light you guys passed onto me has now went to another loving new home to be used once again, waste not want not, passed it onto a mate thats just starting out cos he was talking bout cfls and for the 2 plants he growing that 250 wud be perfect compared to a 300 dual cfl.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> would love to see that happen m8 but i honestly dont think its gonna be that way in any of our life times. maybe in another 75-100 years or so they might consider it if we all raise our children right,they are the future after all lol


damn hary ur not having much luck mate

i get 16 inchers of amazon for 15 delivered, 3 settings and 4 bolt holes at bottom so can screw em down, and quiete,,i have a 8ftx room and cant have it on number 3,, too powerfull...

well im quite happy now all that weeds outa me gaff, roll on 4-5 weeks wen the next ones done, and the moneys not needed for anything, be able so sort sum of u guys out then,,,,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

fucking love this song when im stoned lol

[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> would love to see that happen m8 but i honestly dont think its gonna be that way in any of our life times. maybe in another 75-100 years or so they might consider it if we all raise our children right,they are the future after all lol


Yeh agreed on that mate all these rich lawyers,docs, sols and other professionals love to bang a good few gram up there noses every weekend if not every night but look down on us for smoking a bit of weed takes the piss growing techniques will only get smarter and harder to find so fuck em as long as there's folk growing we good.....ish


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @sae & Bizzle, that 250w light you guys passed onto me has now went to another loving new home to be used once again, waste not want not, passed it onto a mate thats just starting out cos he was talking bout cfls and for the 2 plants he growing that 250 wud be perfect compared to a 300 dual cfl.


Glad to hear it mate, well done for passing it on, im sure Karma will gift you something soon for it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> damn hary ur not having much luck mate
> 
> i get 16 inchers of amazon for 15 delivered, 3 settings and 4 bolt holes at bottom so can screw em down, and quiete,,i have a 8ftx room and cant have it on number 3,, too powerfull...
> 
> well im quite happy now all that weeds outa me gaff, roll on 4-5 weeks wen the next ones done, and the moneys not needed for anything, be able so sort sum of u guys out then,,,,


mate im shit out of luck right wen i needed it most almost everything that cud go wrong has went wrong in the last 4-5 weeks, fuck it way i see it is things shuld hopefully get better cos they cant get much worse lol. 
i only paid a tenner for the fan so it wasnt that bad its just the principle, if they dont replace it i'll buy a bit better one from somewhere else. its only a small 6-7" clip on fan i need for the clone/mother tent. its only 80x80x140cm.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Did that other fairy ever appear sae?? Just reminded me of it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Glad to hear it mate, well done for passing it on, im sure Karma will gift you something soon for it


i was happy to do it, got it for nothing and it helped me out for a while so now i can pass that favor onto someone else and let them use it, better than it sitting up the loft unused. never mind karma i hope lady luck pops her pretty little head in my direction lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did that other fairy ever appear sae?? Just reminded me of it


No mate never appeared


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

That's proper wank that is when I get hold of something I'll sort u again but not green Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No mate never appeared


how did u find the packaging on mine mate? ment to ask u before


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No mate never appeared


aww mate ur edffo on top, have a tin foil hat if u want it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Wind up fucker lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how did u find the packaging on mine mate? ment to ask u before


yeah was all good mate, no problems at all with it cheers....only thing I would say tho n this is just a heads up not a complaint is that whatever smell proof bags your using arent actually smell proof lol, when i got down to that final "smell proof" bag ya could easily smell the bud thru it but when that was in the outer bag ya couldnt lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> aww mate ur edffo on top, have a tin foil hat if u want it?


lol nah dont need it cheers, went with the other location for the grow in the end so if anyone does turn up all there gonna find is some dust in some grinders n some boxes of square plant pots that i left here coz mate didnt want all the extra shite at his place


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad bastards posting shit royal mail stylee


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah was all good mate, no problems at all with it cheers....only thing I would say tho n this is just a heads up not a complaint is that whatever smell proof bags your using arent actually smell proof lol, when i got down to that final "smell proof" bag ya could easily smell the bud thru it but when that was in the outer bag ya couldnt lol


the 1st wee baggies i put the buds in werent smelly proofs that why i put them into a bigger smelly proof bag before the rest of the wrapping. aw well im just happy u got it ok and there was no smell or postal issues, just wish i had better bud to send u than that at the time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the 1st wee baggies i put the buds in werent smelly proofs that why i put them into a bigger smelly proof bag before the rest of the wrapping. aw well im just happy u got it ok and there was no smell or postal issues, just wish i had better bud to send u than that at the time.


lol it was still better than most of the stuff you can buy round this way so dont beat urself up too much about it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol it was still better than most of the stuff you can buy round this way so dont beat urself up too much about it lol


i know it wsnt the worst mate but i chopped a little early and the bit u got had only been drying a week and in a jar for about 2 days. but fuck it when you got no smoke its better than nothing, i made over 1k from the 4 small plants and only pulled an oz from each, and kept a half oz for myself. lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

rippers are about again, it's the best time of year for them little fuckers!. my mates got robbed (sorta).

his plants died on him when he went away for a weekend and the fans tripped, i replaced them for him but obviously he was weeks behind, they would have been at 8 weeks when the rats broke in if they hadn't of got crispified when he went away. they must have had a good clue what was going on in the house, he reckons the neighbour over the road has bent them on. as it was they were only a week in 12/12 so they cut their losses and robbed his fans and canna a+b, fucking jokers!.

they are worse than grasses, they left the tents open so the whole street was glowing orange for my mate the poor bastard.

take care everybody!

and i don't have any crops before christmas, or ever for that matter, i don't even grow!.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Mad bastards posting shit royal mail stylee


agreed, I think you guys are mad for doing it but I have seem how well people package things now but I still wouldn't like to chance it,risks 2 high.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 13, 2013)

200 hrs comm service, 18 months probation, 6 months on the tag, and evicted. cunts.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

sorry to hear about your problems, at least you are still here to tell the tale though.

is that your growing career over?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 200 hrs comm service, 18 months probation, 6 months on the tag, and evicted. cunts.


what happened???


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 200 hrs comm service, 18 months probation, 6 months on the tag, and evicted. cunts.


Welcome back mate, place aint been the same without ya

Shit thats not good, what set of charges was that for? the car ones or the knife one?


----------



## dura72 (Nov 13, 2013)

2nd grow bust from last december, 7 plants, then the meat cleaver in march............ive stopped growin in my house but i keep a small grow going with a mate, just a handful of plants.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> agreed, I think you guys are mad for doing it but I have seem how well people package things now but I still wouldn't like to chance it,risks 2 high.


not if u have a safe addy to get it posted to, u aint gonna get much hassle if a cpl grams get caught in the post. not that much risk involved at all tbh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2013)

thats bollox dura mate, feel for ya, least ur still technically a free man and still got a little grow on the side. onwards and upwards


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

i was just thinking, my whole family and pretty much everybody else i know has had a fucking awful year.
is anybody doing well out there?, i can't wait to get 2013 out the way.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

same here ghb has been a shite year, dura you had a result i thought youd been banged up.

and as for the fannys bout the posting shit, messing with mail is a serious crime even if that parcel stank of green postman are advised to still post it and then report to there superior, but royal mail are the best drug couriers in the game lol over ten years now i sent shit never lost a thing uk to uk.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> i was just thinking, my whole family and pretty much everybody else i know has had a fucking awful year.
> is anybody doing well out there?, i can't wait to get 2013 out the way.


20*13 
*
unlucky for some.....me inc


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

well i was hoping some chirpy bastard would pop up and say, yes it's been the best year of my life blah blah blah, cunt!.


----------



## dura72 (Nov 13, 2013)

tbh i was expecting a sentence, round about the 6-9 month mark so yeah its a result, cant be fucked doin time now also it would have fucked my uni degree right up, the evictions no sweat either coz i was plannin on packin my flat in anyway next summer, its too small for a start and ive been busted here twice so its too well known by plod. cant really complain.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 200 hrs comm service, 18 months probation, 6 months on the tag, and evicted. cunts.


Unlucky man would u rather do time or all the shit you got?? Wank mate what did u do again??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Same here ghb proper shitty year for most folk I know can't wait till new year never been so eager for it!!!


----------



## dura72 (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Unlucky man would u rather do time or all the shit you got?? Wank mate what did u do again??


2nd growing bust , 7 plants, then went out my flat with a meat cleaver to the security door as i thought i was gettin a bit of bother turned out to be two fuckin coppers, offensive weapon charge.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

that is fucking rough, i take it it is not an offensive weapon in your property but once you leave the flat it's classed as one?. i have had my bummings from the bastards over the years but that is quite bad.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> well i was hoping some chirpy bastard would pop up and say, yes it's been the best year of my life blah blah blah, cunt!.


You rang ?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

dura72 said:


> stopped growin in my house but i keep a small grow going with a mate, just a handful of plants.


Best way to do things pal


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> You rang ?


howdy mate hows ya doing? aint seen any reports from your town of mass killings so the weeds still flowing then? lolol


----------



## dura72 (Nov 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> that is fucking rough, i take it it is not an offensive weapon in your property but once you leave the flat it's classed as one?. i have had my bummings from the bastards over the years but that is quite bad.


yeah its a bit rough, turns out the communal hall area is public so i got done, lying cunts tried to say i'd exited the security door but after a bit of lawyer dealing they dropped that accusation as long as i plead guilty, thing was my mate had just got a doing outside the pub and i jumped in a dragged him out, got him back to my gaff, just a five min walk from pub and ten mins later my door buzzer went, this is half 1 in the morning so i just assumed the cunts had folllowed me back, so instead of answering the door buzzer fone i just went out with the cleaver, cops were standing, turns out they were up on an unrelated incident, i got cuffed and dragged off, cunts wouldnt even listen to my story. fuckin stinking rat bastards the lot of them.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

dura72 said:


> 2nd growing bust , 7 plants, then went out my flat with a meat cleaver to the security door as i thought i was gettin a bit of bother turned out to be two fuckin coppers, offensive weapon charge.


Wounding mate. I'm getting charged for 1st grow 10 plants indoor and driving offences and resist so comparing I don't think I'll go down.

Anyway on a lighter note has anyone ever done girl scout cookies? The real deal the read up is bang on I wanna know if its any good to grow and that?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Im doing them now mate

SinMint GSC.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet is that Cali connection seeds?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

No Sin City pal. They are a phenomenal smoke. My mate got back from Cali and is back out there for a good few years and he brought some seeds back, another pal did them. Mindmelting smoke.

Its Blue Power x GSC. Should be a good'n, got 3 LA Confidentials and 4 SinMint GSC, plus 2 freebie Guanabana's (Amnesi x Widow)

Is it against the rules for me to post a cookies thread on here from another forum?


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

rules wizzard, really? not on here mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2013)

No, go for it


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No, go for it


keep up paddy, are you talking to yourself again?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds real nice no wonder your mate went back think I'd do the same if I could. Think i might have to get some if them when I start again I really wanna try it. The thinint is suppose to be the original ain't it


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Ah cool man, https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/girl-scout-cookies-friends.50785/ go back say 10 pages from the end and start looking. My Sinmints are about 3 or 4 pages back..


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no, page 502 mine are on


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> i was just thinking, my whole family and pretty much everybody else i know has had a fucking awful year.
> is anybody doing well out there?, i can't wait to get 2013 out the way.


Nope not just you mate whole year has been shit for most ppl I know, especially me n the missus


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

They have used the Forum cut, which is supposed to be the minty one and as true to the GSC as you can get. Dont normally believe the hype but my mate said everyone over there is going mad on Sin City seeds. Superb keepers in every pack. Going to chuck my last 3 sins down soon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

They look real nice mate very frosty indeed gimme it now hahaha


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> They look real nice mate very frosty indeed gimme it now hahaha


Some of the pics on that thread are just silly. My god though man, my LA's were honking 4 weeks from seed, always a good sign eh! The cookies is going to be something special. If they 2 per plant I'll be over the moon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Sound real nice man hope you get your yield your after. On read up they ain't the biggest yielder are they but quality looks unreal man I'm not sure about a minty taste tho???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

(from 1st April 2013)

[video=youtube;Iftt8S54Qr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iftt8S54Qr4[/video]

http://www.actionfraud.police.uk/home

They're not really interested in anything less than £1mil apparently.



So Yorkie's on the Tor forums and IRC getting back into CC shit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=624_1366952938


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

had no idea that the rockster i used to talk to on another forum was apparently responsible for putting the uk exudous strain into seed form.....the tude reads...

*Kaliman Seeds*

The original Exodus Cheese#1 marijuana seed came from Kaliman Seeds. It was founded by Rockster who worked mainly with clone genetics of Exodus Cheese. He concentrated in developing quality and strong Cheese strains and created distinctive varieties such as Rockster&#8217;s Cheese and its most prominent strain the Cheese #1. He started selling marijuana seeds commercially because of the Cheese #1 variety in which he was able to get cheese clone into a credible seed form. It was considered a major breakthrough in the marijuana industry. Excellent Kaliman Seeds reviews have been made due to the many satisfied customers who tried this breeder&#8217;s strains

cheese #1

KALIMAN SEEDS CHEESE#1 Flowering time: 8-11 weeks Characteristics: Indistinguishable in taste and high from the original 1989 Uk Exodus Cheese clone. This is 'The Cheese'. 







wonder how you exo holders out there rekon this would rate against the real deal.......


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Think coookie dough sweetness with a touch of after 8 mints on the exhale!


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> (from 1st April 2013)
> 
> [video=youtube;Iftt8S54Qr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iftt8S54Qr4[/video]
> 
> ...


whats that they say dont believe everything you hear in the news.....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 13, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Think coookie dough sweetness with a touch of after 8 mints on the exhale!


????? whaht lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound real nice man hope you get your yield your after. On read up they ain't the biggest yielder are they but quality looks unreal man I'm not sure about a minty taste tho???


This is what I was replying to.

Its amazing taste wise, like nothing ever smelly wise or tasty wise.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

wonder how you exo holders out there rekon this would rate against the real deal.......

shite compared to the real deal same as all the rest over many a year............​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> whats that they say dont believe everything you hear in the news.....


ffs Lemon it's not "Freddie Star ate my hamster"!

Ring your local cop shop and ask them if you don't believe it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;AGWFryVh_oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=AGWFryVh_oE[/video]

What's that Lemon, don't believe everything you hear in the news?........

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.anyro.nfc_reader&hl=en

I'm downloading to my HTC Sensation XE right now so I can test it on the missus Barclay's contactless credit card.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 13, 2013)

Just ordered some Sin City Blue Petrol and some Firedog seeds. Woooo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=624_1366952938


They must have liked her somewhat, it was a sharp knife.

The one posted a few months ago (by Turb I think) with the two guys getting done, one with a petrol chainsaw and the other with a knife took a good 5 mins to cut off as the knife was blunt as fuck. Proper hacking at it he was.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeh I seen that one couldn't watch it all its horrible when he started gargling I turned it off Lol. But Yeh it looks razor sharp he knows what he doin don't he the crazy fucker those Mexicans are mad


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

nothing will ever compare to watching chechclear or whatever its called for the first time, 6 russian conscripts getting there throats slit one by one, funnily enough the last one bottles it and makes a run for it only to then be stabbed many times in the neck......

or the lads from the the ukraine who just went on a kill frenzy i carnt spell there name, they all got nicked tho but the vid of the bloke they killed wit a hammer is pretty rough.

orgrishforum.com gives a all the links to that shit you could want.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

I was just about to ask you for that link mate, I'm pretty desesnsitised like that. lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

Feck, they only take new signups at random.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was just about to ask you for that link mate, I'm pretty desesnsitised like that. lol.


i been a member of that forum since 2006 i think lol i use to be able to watch them no problem but just cant anymore they make me feel ill http://www.ogrishforum.com/register.php they got all the latest links to the gore stuff, got pics too i member a few year ago someone who obviously worked in a morge or the like off was posting pics of fit dead girls but there eyes out there socket resting on the titts n whatnot lmao some sick fuckers out there.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

Ah bollocks.

I need software on my phone to make the reader app work with my phone chip.

Back Track 5 on android and mobile hacking it is then.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Feck, they only take new signups at random.


that surprise's me the sites been pretty quiet for years i thought they would welcome new members, would always make me laugh on there you got humans being filmed n killed in all many off ways but as soon as anyone posted a vid of animals being killed etc it would all kick off n bans handed out lmao there was a load of the squishinfg vids on there over the years pretty sick shit jap women in high heels stomping kittens n puppies to death very sick yeah but more sick than watching a human stoned or burnt alive???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah the burnt alive/necklace thing does get to me.

It's the screams that do it.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah the burnt alive/necklace thing does get to me.
> 
> It's the screams that do it.


the lynchings are pretty rough too, yeah im down with it if they are deffo guilty but some of them poor fuckers aint lol or the stonings they are pretty rough especially just for cheating on ya missus lolol

this will ease all you gore lovers into it 

[video=youtube;3CjbX0SsK1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CjbX0SsK1g[/video]

night al happy dreams lololol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 14, 2013)

hahahahah jumpstart electricution around12.25.....hahahah pricless


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [video=youtube;AGWFryVh_oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=AGWFryVh_oE[/video]
> 
> What's that Lemon, don't believe everything you hear in the news?........
> 
> ...


yes yorkstart im sure its been done to death thats why its in the news.....police here in london havent been bothering with small crime in ages e.g weed, small fraud...etc

they recently decided to tackle street robbery by giving you an instant 2 years if caught stealing an item from a person "with touching them" if you dont sentence is much less.......

a million sounds like alot of money, but considering how much money will change hands in canary warf this morning let alone the whole uk,,,,,

forgeiners and cyber crime are your new post office and a shotty!!

but if you do get it working,.......can ya lend us a tenner loooool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

get onto the BMR and into carding.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

fraud, beheadings and animal cruelty, just another day in the uk thread, and welsh wizard was scared to post a link to another forum lol.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck off posting that shit Ffs !, some of us more sensitive human beings can't be doing with it, why the fuck you would want to watch nasty shit like that is over my head.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

I watched that sort of stuff when I was around 14, grew out of it pretty quickly. Dont see the appeal.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

it's definitely interesting, it just shows how life in some countries is so cheap, you don't see and videos of people being beheaded in America or Britain, lee rigby was filmed by 5 or 6 people getting hacked to death but you won't see a single picture because our governments control what we see so well. some day this could be a reality in our own nation, if we allow the continual immigration of people with no western morals and radical religious views then I can see it being a regular occurrence. being aware of what somebody is capable of doing to you is definitely something everybody should be aware of, if you get taken into a room lined in plastic and there is a camera, fight like hell!!.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

***DOG FEMS back in stock peeps!*** you know where 

EDIT: at the same price as the regs too


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

well after emailing the seller about my faulty fan last night, woke up to an email today asking for my addy as he is gonna send a replacement out free of charge and dont even want me to send the faulty one back to prove it was fucked  Result !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

nice brucey bonus.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

good job on the restock man, I actually though he might have gone to the cup with no dog stock, now that would have been a monumental fuck up imo.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

What is this dog strain man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

you living in a barrel WW?!? ah no just wales  just kidding man. DOG KUSH GROW OFF

yeah ghb, that would have been a mahoosive fuck up eh


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks alreet that shizzle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

10 fems for the same price as regs, for 25 nicker. clocked in at 21.7% thc. if that aint a deal you're tighter than a gnats chuff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 fems for the same price as regs, for 25 nicker. clocked in at 21.7% thc. if that aint a deal you're tighter than a gnats chuff


mate where on the webshop is the fems? whenever i click into the description both dogs say regular??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 fems for the same price as regs, for 25 nicker. clocked in at 21.7% thc. if that aint a deal you're tighter than a gnats chuff


ten fem for 25??? Thants amazing, imma pick up a few after work..uts breeders boutique,yeah?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

press shift and F5 when you're on just the dog page not the BX1 and it'll reload with the new bio


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> press shift and F5 when you're on just the dog page not the BX1 and it'll reload with the new bio


nice one mate found them, now just to get some cash 2gether and get some ordered


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

after my disastrous last run of BB seeds i am determined to get some females and do the breeders some justice and grow some quality bud, not tried dog yet but sampled some blue pit and it was outstanding, the smell the taste and the stone were all up there with best ive ever smoked


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Just bought ten there, fecking steal at just over 30 euro to Ireland in total..now to try n convince the gf I had ordered those weeks ago hahaha, I laugh but she's gonna kick the shit out of me!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope they give a few freebies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hope they give a few freebies


they usually do mate and they aint tight about it either, last time i ordered 10 seeds i got 8 freebies and a gift lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Fucking love surprise freebies but pls god let it arrive when the gf id out...oh the scorn of a German woman


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Wouldn't mind but the dog cost me 75 at the vet today n I don't wanna claim it on the already outrageous insurance (joys of owning a rottweiler)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wouldn't mind but the dog cost me 75 at the vet today n I don't wanna claim it on the already outrageous insurance (joys of owning a rottweiler)


know the feeling mate had mine at vet a cpl week ago cos he got his paw stuck under couch and when he pulled it out it looked like he had dislocated his shoulder, £35 at the vet just for her to say it just pulled muscles and little swelling just keep an eye on him and bring him back for another £35 check up in 2 days, needless to say the nxt day my dog was fine jumping around as normal so we never did go back lol, but owning any type of large dog like rottys comes witha large price tag


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine stepped on glass 2 about 3 months ago gots like 200 to put him under for the stitches since he's over 45kg then about a month ago he ate a bee n he swelled up lol so a fucking costly dog, easily over 900 spent on him the last few months but I love the fucker so much


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Just noticed ur dislocated his paw nvm lol...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

150 hour cs 12 month supervision 6 month drug course Lol and a fine. At least I still got my freedom... time to get on it again now naaa mean


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

just make sure to learn a lesson, you don't know how lightly you got off ( and i don't mean sentence wise i mean from getting nicked to prosecuted in under 6 months) the police mustn't be very busy where you are, everyone else i know got fucked about something ruthless.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeh defo learnt the lesson not to be a daft cunt ever again its cost me far too much mate. It was only my stupid actions that got me busted no one ever suspected a thing abouty grow so I know I'm alright for that again  lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

happy for ya bizzle better off with that than a stint inside specially before xmas when u got a kid, just dont rush into growing in ur house again m8 u will be getting watched closely for next year or 2


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah the burnt alive/necklace thing does get to me.
> 
> It's the screams that do it.


Freeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Nelson Mandela, oh yeah, 27 years in captivity I say freeeeeeee nelson mandela.........RIP mandela you cunt inventor of the necklace ha ha lmfao


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Isnt Mandela still alive? And Hardly a cunt! 

Probably need to watch that vid to get it but ill pass


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeh cheers gaz mate I feel pretty relieved I tell ya like me sack have just been double emptied haha. And the Mrs has a put a firm foot down on growing here again she says if we move its in my name and I can so fair enough. I'll just have to bully sum fucker into it now lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Isnt Mandela still alive? And Hardly a cunt!
> 
> Probably need to watch that vid to get it but ill pass


oh I was hoping he was dead, fuking terrorist cunt that he is/was ha ha


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

You for real? Go read a book on South African human rights.

You sure you dont mean Mugabe?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone got a spare 400 or 600w MH bulb lying around? my veg light just blew (it was an old bulb) and ive had to stick a 600hps in until i can get a another MH. got fuck all cash till end of nxt week so buying one b4 then i outta the question


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> You for real? Go read a book on South African human rights.
> 
> You sure you dont mean Mugabe?


stompy mkesi (?) 14 year old boy buned alive on the orders of mandela, go shove your book up ur arse and fuk off u ignoramus


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

6 hours in the garden head full of fumes smoking livers with psycho scissor hash, v nice, Rambo feiry tmrw signed for


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

I would have Gaz but the fuckin filth took em and they charged me 80 butty for taking my plants and equip away lmao fuckin CUNTS!!!

Had to Google Mandela and necklacing and hmmmmmmm interesting read for many we just see a little old man and have done for the past 20-30 yr but I bet his time as a freedom fighter he was a right cunt


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> stompy mkesi (?) 14 year old boy buned alive on the orders of mandela, go shove your book up ur arse and fuk off u ignoramus


Very mature pal.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Wasnt it his wife who ordered that shit too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

yeah, free nelly and jail winny was the slogan wasn't it?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 14, 2013)

Rings a bell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

43 counts of fraud and 25 of theft. got 5 years for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

just cos...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

just topped my big bang and purple paralysis, left the mutant intact tho as its still not growing right so gonna leave it and see how it turns out, also checked in on the exo who is flourishing, loads of new growth every day now, got my new prop and jiffy pellets due to arrive tomorrow so will be getting cuts from the exo and my pp in a cpl weeks at the most 

exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

just cos.....she's perfection lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Dropped to 2 year suspended sentence I think corrupt fuckers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

how do all yous get the big pics on here?? every time i upload it always that stupid wee pop up box with pics in??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just cos...


Looks like Jessica rabbit with black hair fuck me I'd smash that right now not had it for a few days with all this stress but im a let off some steam tonight


----------



## perspextoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how do all yous get the big pics on here?? every time i upload it always that stupid wee pop up box with pics in??



I just came across enlarging pic by mistake, once uploaded double click to select small, med, large to actual size&#8230;.. could be an easier way but that how i do it&#8230;.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 2893826.............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks like Jessica rabbit with black hair fuck me I'd smash that right now not had it for a few days with all this stress but im a let off some steam tonight


that she does. now you mention it. 

get your rage fuck on shawny lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how do all yous get the big pics on here?? every time i upload it always that stupid wee pop up box with pics in??


and you blow up the pic of the weed hahahah one track mind you man.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and you blow up the pic of the weed hahahah one track mind you man.


got the wife nxt to me moaning bout the last pic so thot it was safer to enlarge the weed lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

a likely story ...... some fellas would make a case that if your looking for it on the tinterweb your not getting enough. now make her moan muahahahaaaaaa


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> 150 hour cs 12 month supervision 6 month drug course Lol and a fine. At least I still got my freedom... time to get on it again now naaa mean


fucking lucky man!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 likes this.






Garybhoy11's missus called me a cunt...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> You for real? Go read a book on South African human rights.
> 
> You sure you dont mean Mugabe?


agreed, has to be Mugabe lol Mandela is as good as it gets...in terms of staking up for what you believe in!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

good news then shawny, fukin bastards must have been a mare, what the plan move it out and go bigger? and yeah that winnie couldn't stop her killing ways, got a taste for it back in the day with her communist husband, the ANC being a violent Marxist organisation funded by the Zionists.......and now we have uncle nelson with the nice smile, an Uncle Tom, slave masters foil


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> fucking lucky man!!!


Yeh 1st time in trouble so I think that went in my favour oh I got 6 points and a 12 month ban aswell shaaaand. But Yeh still pretty lucky mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Cheers z Yeh the plans to move out and I'm gonna just stick to 8 plants 4 veg and 4 flower massive training and seroius lollipopping both under 600 maybe? Gonna be a while yet like I got sum1 who myt be interested but early days still. But at least its in the pipeline lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Garybhoy11 likes this.
> 
> 
> Garybhoy11's missus called me a cunt...


na ur all good m8.....im the cunt apparently lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers z Yeh the plans to move out and I'm gonna just stick to 8 plants 4 veg and 4 flower massive training and seroius lollipopping both under 600 maybe? Gonna be a while yet like I got sum1 who myt be interested but early days still. But at least its in the pipeline lol


yeah man u got the skills to yield from 4, good idea, lollipopping is the way I agree saves trim time too


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Very mature pal.


lol my dads bigger than your dad.............now gtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Cheers man that was my original idea but a 400 for veg but I don't like how they stretch for it the 600 much better. But I got carried away with clones but not the right sort lol. Yeh I think in should be able to make it work tho I'm going soil next tho I'm done with coco I think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> na ur all good m8.....im the cunt apparently lol


tbf it wouldn't have got me laid neither.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

mandela and tambo freemasons handshake


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

aaah the white palms are blinding me, looks photo shopped to me.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

in the above photo tambo is pointing to mandelas 2 knuckle which means he is a 2nd degree "entered apprentice" freemason, obv a degree lowly degree for black leaders....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

I dunno man, lol kinda getting a bit kooky to me haha...i do agrees with the Zionist being BAT SHIT CRAZY.. I respect your right to have that opinion and id give my life for it but I don't agree with it lol(obscure Oscar Wilde quote lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Order confirmed...getting a few freebies n looking forward to the deep blue x livers freebie the most


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> aaah the white palms are blinding me, looks photo shopped to me.


the teeth are a bit dazzling too, are they singing Mammy?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

just added a 400w hps taking my flower tent to 100 watts per sq foot, double the recommended minimum for cannabis, 3200 w in a 1.2x2.4


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> just added a 400w hps taking my flower tent to 100 watts per sq foot, double the recommended minimum for cannabis, 3200 w in a 1.2x2.4


= nice yields and super dense buds I imagine I bet its tricky cooling but this time of year it wouldn't make a difference in my house fookin freezing


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

do you pay for your leccy zedd, cause that is fucking insane, are you on a perpetual?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> = nice yields and super dense buds I imagine I bet its tricky cooling but this time of year it wouldn't make a difference in my house fookin freezing


shawny I got ambient hoods due to an8 inch ext air intake, this time of year I got it at 74 f and in the summer I rig it to ac to get below 80, drop the nite temps to as low as 56 but not normally below 60, and the buds on the psycho are so dense they look and feel like a heavy wax carving


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2013)

Just out of curiosity how big is the electricity bill? Doing like 400w here is 180 ish every 2 months.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

and heating omg I live in a 300 year old house with a foreign wife who likes it at 25 c ffs I need to grow to keep the house warm and a crop to pay for the heating oil, im on first name terms with the delivery bloke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha wax carvings sounds nice I found after I stuck an extra 250 in the buds got denser so I bet yours are like rocks man. I bet that ac is handy an all ain't it


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha wax carvings sounds nice I found after I stuck an extra 250 in the buds got denser so I bet yours are like rocks man. I bet that ac is handy an all ain't it


the ac means I had a crop this summer which I gave away on the road b4 the bust and the payment.....never mind that's life no one was injured......that cunt dpr...any one got any thoughts on what happened now a bit of time has passed?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone got anything they can load the fairy up with? desperate times up my way, it getting harder and harder to source anything decent, dont wanna have to go all weekend with no smoke. obviously not expecting anything for nothing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeh we've all had some shit this year ain't we its been a tough one. Aunt got a clue bout any of that its beyond me.lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone got anything they can load the fairy up with? desperate times up my way, it getting harder and harder to source anything decent, dont wanna have to go all weekend with no smoke. obviously not expecting anything for nothing


how much do u pay for an ounce?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how much do u pay for an ounce?


if im buying an oz single i pay between £180-220 depending on quality and supplier, however im not looking for anything a much as that just a little to get me thru the weekend or so


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how much do u pay for an ounce?


What do u reckon is reasonable on a ounce zeddd?? Just for future reference


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What do u reckon is reasonable on a ounce zeddd?? Just for future reference


I get 200 on multis....geeza comes to house collects, comes back with wedge....or the mrs who is sellin singles to her fellow countrymen who pay 300....to me as a seller whats reasonable is somewhere between these 2 figures which is why I never offer as most on here feel there getting ripped at 200 so go score 200 weed, mines good shit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I get 200 on multis....geeza comes to house collects, comes back with wedge....or the mrs who is sellin singles to her fellow countrymen who pay 300....to me as a seller whats reasonable is somewhere between these 2 figures which is why I never offer as most on here feel there getting ripped at 200 so go score 200 weed, mines good shit


Good to know m8, not too often I'm without, just this last while with losing 2 crops I've had fuckall, have a wee bit comin tho and a crop in about 5 weeks and from then on I hope it's another 3 years before I'm without this long again


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

and thanks to those who pm d me......I am gonna say no for now due to recent bad luck some of which u know about and some u don't, and I don't do anything less than an oz to whoever....ive never sold less than an o end of...no point


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Good to know m8, not too often I'm without, just this last while with losing 2 crops I've had fuckall, have a wee bit comin tho and a crop in about 5 weeks and from then on I hope it's another 3 years before I'm without this long again


hg u and me have done biz so u no wat to do if ya need some pm any time man


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

I can vouch for mr Z , top shit, top packaging & free munch ! Lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

@Rambo, sorry m8, didn't see you're post last night, monged on cakes !, on week 7 now m8, livers & pysco still in veg, with cuts. Will go in when this is done. Hope things r on the up 4 ya.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, & you can now buy rope again round here lol, there's been a lull in suicides recently !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

well im off lads gonna go cry in a corner somewhere the thought of a weekend or longer without any smoke is a miserable thought, been thru my phonebook twice with no success (been offered a few 1.3g score bags) but that wud barely last me tonight. 1st time in a long while ive not been able to get anything worth while at all


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


>


Remember the old sing song we sang years ago ?, " jail , jail, Mandela's in jail, what the fuck do we care, let the bastard rot there ", & so on & so forth.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> hg u and me have done biz so u no wat to do if ya need some pm any time man


Mwell 5 weeks is a long time till harvest lol, well see how I get on m8


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Mwell 5 weeks is a long time till harvest lol, well see how I get on m8


It. Seems like there never going to fucking finish when ya waiting on them !, I see mine every day & I just wanna eat em up, & I would if I didn't receive a few donations whilst I'm waiting !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> It. Seems like there never going to fucking finish when ya waiting on them !, I see mine every day & I just wanna eat em up, & I would if I didn't receive a few donations whilst I'm waiting !


Well that's the thing about this crop m8, it's between me and a m8 and it's at a place I'm rarely at so I won't get to see it much, I just wanna see them when it's chop time


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well that's the thing about this crop m8, it's between me and a m8 and it's at a place I'm rarely at so I won't get to see it much, I just wanna see them when it's chop time


Best way m8, I'm out of work at the mo, & I'm sick of looking at em !, It's Chinese water torture I tell ya !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> @Rambo, sorry m8, didn't see you're post last night, monged on cakes !, on week 7 now m8, livers & pysco still in veg, with cuts. Will go in when this is done. Hope things r on the up 4 ya.


im all good geezer, u still stressing at the gore vids that was about as serious i seen you post ya big girl lol i use to love the whole un controlled media side of it sumfin our government like ghb said controls, but tbh mate i aint been able to watch that shit for years it makes me feel really ill lol


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 14, 2013)

*hahahah zedd says*



zeddd said:


> Freeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Nelson Mandela, oh yeah, 27 years in captivity I say freeeeeeee nelson mandela.........RIP mandela you cunt inventor of the necklace ha ha lmfao


*welsh wizard decides after taking his time to read and digest this statement, that the best response would be to reply with the following.....*



welshwizzard said:


> You for real? *Go read a book on South African human rights.*
> 
> You sure you dont mean Mugabe?


........zedd reading a book on south african human rights......

i love this thread¬¬¬!!!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im all good geezer, u still stressing at the gore vids that was about as serious i seen you post ya big girl lol i use to love the whole un controlled media side of it sumfin our government like ghb said controls, but tbh mate i aint been able to watch that shit for years it makes me feel really ill lol


I can't watch that shit Ram, it fucks with my head, no need m8, but each to there own, it makes me vom to know fellow humans can be so fucking cruel !


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

lol I watched all that vid u posted last nite....some crazy shit lol


rambo22 said:


> im all good geezer, u still stressing at the gore vids that was about as serious i seen you post ya big girl lol i use to love the whole un controlled media side of it sumfin our government like ghb said controls, but tbh mate i aint been able to watch that shit for years it makes me feel really ill lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

................


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I can't watch that shit Ram, it fucks with my head, no need m8, but each to there own, it makes me vom to know fellow humans can be so fucking cruel !


i carnt anymore either i would literally spew nowdays, is mad how you change with age i use to be able to watch them all??? i like olives and blue cheese nowdays too lmao im deffo getting old lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol I watched all that vid u posted last nite....some crazy shit lol


you see the bloke at the end i think? was a long time ago i watched that, yeah the bloke at the end shot with the ak's in the face fuck that was abit rough and the hand amputations arrrrrghhhhh lol 

hows you doing anyways mate, grows looking niiiiiice quite far in now aint ya?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

yer took half of his face off...think the best bit was wen they just hacked that blokes hands and feet off lolol....yer its going ok...had few probs ere n there with the ag but still going I suppose.....4 weeks to go....thank fuk......


rambo22 said:


> you see the bloke at the end i think? was a long time ago i watched that, yeah the bloke at the end shot with the ak's in the face fuck that was abit rough and the hand amputations arrrrrghhhhh lol
> 
> hows you doing anyways mate, grows looking niiiiiice quite far in now aint ya?


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer took half of his face off...think the best bit was wen they just hacked that blokes hands and feet off lolol....yer its going ok...had few probs ere n there with the ag but still going I suppose.....4 weeks to go....thank fuk......


gets like that on the home straight tho imc you just want it too end lol your doing some long flower strains too mate, taking this grow to eleven wks aint ya? get some exo n pyscho in there chop the lot at nine wk.

that vid was pretty mild really geezer fuck theres some rough one's now, i aint even been able to watch em tbh but what with these mexican drug wars and the net they are getting real sick.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

post some more wen u got time...sommert to watch aint it....yer exo will be next run in them 25l wilmas.....think if these look good at 10 they will be down at 10 lol fukit...


rambo22 said:


> gets like that on the home straight tho imc you just want it too end lol your doing some long flower strains too mate, taking this grow to eleven wks aint ya? get some exo n pyscho in there chop the lot at nine wk.
> 
> that vid was pretty mild really geezer fuck theres some rough one's now, i aint even been able to watch em tbh but what with these mexican drug wars and the net they are getting real sick.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

this doc is well worth a watch, prison riot in the states the prisoners took full control then gained access to the protective custody unit lol you can imagine what happend lol

[video=youtube;3M-hPpuAqwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-hPpuAqwQ[/video]


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> post some more wen u got time...sommert to watch aint it....yer exo will be next run in them 25l wilmas.....think if these look good at 10 they will be down at 10 lol fukit...


i could post them mate but i aint kidding most i aint even watched cause i know how rough they are? have you ever seen chechclear?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

ill watch that in a bit lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

don't think ive watched chechclear


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i carnt anymore either i would literally spew nowdays, is mad how you change with age i use to be able to watch them all??? i like olives and blue cheese nowdays too lmao im deffo getting old lol


I was in Bosnia in 95 , in RCT taking meterials out there for the guys repairing the infrastructure , there were houses with white x's on the doors, I asked my sarge what the fuck it was all about, he said "family's ect had been tortured & murderd in them", we went into one & there was a big fuck off metal oven in a wall with chared bodies of kids in, they were chucked in there whilst the parents were made to watch.i know all about the lovely things fellow man is capable of, makes me ashamed sometimes !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

translation of audio and the full vid, this is some sick shit mate them poor fuckers where conscripts made to fight then that happend to them, its a famous gore vid from the from the war in grozny the capital of that country i carnt spell lol 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=315_1313176550


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

a personal favourite, brutal does not come close, not one headshot!

http://www.bestgore.com/torture/mexico-prosecutors-brother-tortured-beaten-baseball-bat/


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I was in Bosnia in 95 , in RCT taking meterials out there for the guys repairing the infrastructure , there were houses with white x's on the doors, I asked my sarge what the fuck it was all about, he said "family's ect had been tortured & murderd in them", we went into one & there was a big fuck off metal oven in a wall with chared bodies of kids in, they were chucked in there whilst the parents were made to watch.i know all about the lovely things fellow man is capable of, makes me ashamed sometimes !


war is war baz sick shit happens its happening now as we speak in the likes of syria, the congo many a place but to experience it first hand i can barely imagine how rough that shit is......


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> [video]http://www.prochan.com/view?p=355_1356248602[/video] sad


guest carnt access the link.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

/\/\ look at that one then /\/\


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> a personal favourite, brutal does not come close, not one headshot!
> 
> http://www.bestgore.com/torture/mexico-prosecutors-brother-tortured-beaten-baseball-bat/


im not gonna watch but i think i seen it lol they got the bloke all tied up in a small room n destroy him with bats??? he was only the brother of a prosecutor wasnt even involved the poor cunt if its the same???


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

you got it right, fuck with a man's business and your family could be in the firing line.

money will make people do anything, that scares me more than anything i could imagine.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> you got it right, fuck with a man's business and your family could be in the firing line.
> 
> money will make people do anything, that scares me more than anything i could imagine.


them mexicans are a different level tho, whats it 60,000 plus dead from there so called war on drugs lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

yup chap im my local got done over otherday 4 blokes kiked his door in ziptied him and his missis up beet shit out of them then put shotty in his face asking for money must of known bout his crop he had to hand over 38oz.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeh watching those bizz makes me hands start shaking and me heart starts beating faster there not nice nut once I hear about them I have to watch em for some reason Lol. The only one I haven't seen am don't want to is the hammer 1 fuck that. I like watching coppers getting owned tho that's funny shit


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

it wouldn't surprise me if it was 10 times that rambo, it's calmed down lately but you still see the odd 26 dismemebered bodies turning up in a truck lol.

scumbags imc, they are the ones who deserve this type of treatment, put it on them ten times worse than they did you, but where does it end.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

that hammer vid was only one murder of many, they where from the Ukraine there was a lil firm of them i think they done 17 murders in total, a pregnant women one of them they long been banged up now but got what they wanted really in the end worldwide notoriety we are speaking of them in a uk weed forum 5yrs later lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The only one I haven't seen am don't want to is the hammer 1 fuck that.


coming right up bizzle 

http://theync.com/minersrscum/dnepropetrovsk-maniacs.htm


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

that was sik man...lol


ghb said:


> coming right up bizzle
> 
> http://theync.com/minersrscum/dnepropetrovsk-maniacs.htm


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

the poor bastard, i bet he was literally walking past them in the street when they decided he was their next victim, nobody would be ready for that shit.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

makes ya think don't it....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Ffs, post some good porn links instead !, saw a jap bird pushing live bull frogs up herself the other day, quality item !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

i first watched it years ago, have never got further than when they start stabbing him with the screwdriver...... fuck that.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2013)

makes me laff when you see the idiots in town recruiting kids for the big army adventure, don't know who or what they are fighting for, sent by politicians who couldn't hold their own in a bar fight, violence breeds violence, I feel like fukin doing someone at the moment with good reason but I gotta be smart about it


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

yer...was a bit sik.....lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

fucking snapped me new bong clean in half, cheap shitty glass from india, gonna treat myself this weekend i think


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Ffs, post some good porn links instead !, saw a jap bird pushing live bull frogs up herself the other day, quality item !


i see one years ago they gave the birds enemas then took the bottom of a cheap plastic bong n stuck it in there arse, had a toke n pulled the bong out to a huge shit spray lolol lil fish's up the ringer that was pretty sick too, there really is some nasty people out there, you ever seen 2girls 1cup??? or the mr hands vid???


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

u seen 1 man 1 jar...now that's fuked up lol


rambo22 said:


> i see one years ago they gave the birds enemas then took the bottom of a cheap plastic bong n stuck it in there arse, had a toke n pulled the bong out to a huge shit spray lolol lil fish's up the ringer that was pretty sick too, there really is some nasty people out there, you ever seen 2girls 1cup??? or the mr hands vid???


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

everybody must have seen 2 girls one cup it's internet history ffs!.

some porn for cherpy courtesy of imc's recommendation

http://www.bestgore.com/sexual-disaster/interview-alex-1guy1cup-new-pics/


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u seen 1 man 1 jar...now that's fuked up lol


yeah mate i seen em all lol that was rough as fuck....... i wonder how many stitch's he had lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

I aint watching that again fuk that lol


ghb said:


> everybody must have seen 2 girls one cup it's internet history ffs!.
> 
> some porn for cherpy courtesy of imc's recommendation
> 
> http://www.bestgore.com/sexual-disaster/interview-alex-1guy1cup-new-pics/


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> everybody must have seen 2 girls one cup it's internet history ffs!.
> 
> some porn for cherpy courtesy of imc's recommendation
> 
> http://www.bestgore.com/sexual-disaster/interview-alex-1guy1cup-new-pics/


mainly reaction vids to the clip nowdays i havent wanted to lol or been able to find it for ages, lots say its fake too, but scat porn been around for fucking years.


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

it wasn't real shit it's plain to see mate, it still came out of her ass but not true scat imo.

some of these porn stars get so douched up they wouldn't give mandingo a walnut whip on the end of his knob, so i wouldn't imagine it would have been that bad but hey, you won't catch me partaking any time soon.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

there are some sick sick ppl in this thread..............i am obviously in the right place  lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> makes me laff when you see the idiots in town recruiting kids for the big army adventure, don't know who or what they are fighting for, sent by politicians who couldn't hold their own in a bar fight, violence breeds violence, I feel like fukin doing someone at the moment with good reason but I gotta be smart about it


as you said zedd, violence breeds violence and what with the technology of today cctv, the net etc things are seen easy, people are easily found, whatever your beef is with whoever, jailtime or permanent physical injury should you be the loser of said problems aint worth it mate.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> everybody must have seen 2 girls one cup it's internet history ffs!.
> 
> some porn for cherpy courtesy of imc's recommendation
> 
> http://www.bestgore.com/sexual-disaster/interview-alex-1guy1cup-new-pics/


Cheers, not quite what I was thinking of lol, how about the Geordie bloke walking up a road with 2 bitches & he gets em to pick up dog turd & eat it, or Asian birds eating shit fresh out of cows arse ! , fuck me, is it depeavity night on here or what ?


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

it's all fantasy cherpy, just like your avi, i bet you haven't actually fucked a sheep, have you?...............


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> it's all fantasy cherpy, just like your avi, i bet you haven't actually fucked a sheep, have you?...............


Wouldnt bet on it


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wouldnt bet on it


You tell em Hydro !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

I ain't even watchin that vid fuck that in heard about it and it put me off....however I did watch 1 man 1 jar what a dutty bastard lmao. 2 girls 1 cup the shit comes out like ice cream dirty bitches rolling it in the tongues and that buurrrghhhhhh


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> it's all fantasy cherpy, just like your avi, i bet you haven't actually fucked a sheep, have you?...............


I haven't fucked a sheep , you're right, but I stood on a crate & fucked a pony many moons ago .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha your mad your avi cracks me up aswell funny shit mate


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Cheers, not quite what I was thinking of lol, how about the Geordie bloke walking up a road with 2 bitches & he gets em to pick up dog turd & eat it, or Asian birds eating shit fresh out of cows arse ! , fuck me, is it depeavity night on here or what ?


Got a link to the two girls eating shit? Love degrading porn


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got a link to the two girls eating shit? Love degrading porn


Lmao, I downloaded it off a site , think it was somat like xtreme. Com ? Haven't watched owt like that in a while.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha your mad your avi cracks me up aswell funny shit mate


Lol Shawny, don't watch that snuff shiz, if you're like me, u will watch it & think ah well, but it comes back to haunt u & plays on ya mind !, well that's just me, but I'm sure it's not good for ya, especially if you're a heavy par taker in the green stuff !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, don't 4get the one were 100 + guys shit in a plastic tank & then lower a jap bird into it till she's submerged in warm turd , top banana .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

any of u seen the one of the girl getting fucked to death by a horse (literally fucked to death she died), theres another with a wee asian and a black bird one sucking a horse off and the other attached under it with a harness fucking it, nasty nasty stuff but if thats what floats ur boat lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

well u was fuked if u was a grass lolol


rambo22 said:


> this doc is well worth a watch, prison riot in the states the prisoners took full control then gained access to the protective custody unit lol you can imagine what happend lol
> 
> [video=youtube;3M-hPpuAqwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-hPpuAqwQ[/video]


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just went back and watched some those gore videos. People are crazy and so fucking cruel. Makes you wonder how they sleep at night knowing what they done. I get war is war but one in the head as a respect and understanding its still a life just on a different team type thing. Wouldn't ever let my kids join the army when I have them. Go and fight wars for lying currupted mps and for what a shit salary and a pat on the back. Come home and many are jobless and given little respect. Reckon well see a civil war here in the uk in our life time? Islam is growing people are fed up feeling like second rate citizens in their own country and our way of life being changed. Our youth are struggling to get work so we welcome millions from bulgaria lol country is just fucked.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

mate if we ever go war....we all fuked......


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> any of u seen the one of the girl getting fucked to death by a horse (literally fucked to death she died), theres another with a wee asian and a black bird one sucking a horse off and the other attached under it with a harness fucking it, nasty nasty stuff but if thats what floats ur boat lol.


Seen lots of birds with lots of diff animals, dogs, frogs, horses, even a monkey & a tapir ! , not forgetting pigs & eels


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

my missis fuks a horse most nights and calls me stallion.....nayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lololol


Garybhoy11 said:


> any of u seen the one of the girl getting fucked to death by a horse (literally fucked to death she died), theres another with a wee asian and a black bird one sucking a horse off and the other attached under it with a harness fucking it, nasty nasty stuff but if thats what floats ur boat lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 14, 2013)

2 weeks Saturday my blue cheese taken just as lights came on.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

u been watching the orig animal farm then lolol


Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Seen lots of birds with lots of diff animals, dogs, frogs, horses, even a monkey & a tapir ! , not forgetting pigs & eels


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking good ninga.......


ninja1 said:


> 2 weeks Saturday my blue cheese taken just as lights came on.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected]........


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

imortal cunt jayt.....lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Just went back and watched some those gore videos. People are crazy and so fucking cruel. Makes you wonder how they sleep at night knowing what they done. I get war is war but one in the head as a respect and understanding its still a life just on a different team type thing. Wouldn't ever let my kids join the army when I have them. Go and fight wars for lying currupted mps and for what a shit salary and a pat on the back. Come home and many are jobless and given little respect. Reckon well see a civil war here in the uk in our life time? Islam is growing people are fed up feeling like second rate citizens in their own country and our way of life being changed. Our youth are struggling to get work so we welcome millions from bulgaria lol country is just fucked.


i agree on some parts n others not, too true the world is a cruel sick sick place and we as lucky GREAT brits lol its easy to see it that way but when your brought up and seen some of the shit first hand i wonder how you would feel??? i dunno but i think it just human nature to want better for yourself or your familys if your starving n have fuck all and theres this golden ticket to a better pace who wouldnt take it?

or if you just seen your family killed by gun,bomb whatever who wouldnt want revenge on the people that caused it?

neway im stoned and off to bed, grows looking nice ninja.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> u been watching the orig animal farm then lolol


I watched that eons ago m8, bloke & chicken ect lol, mrs calles me horse too, but I think it's coz I smell of hey !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

I just ate a tin of stag chilli with 8g of canna butter stirred in, could still fucking taste it, held me nose & took it like a man !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I just ate a tin of stag chilli with 8g of canna butter stirred in, could still fucking taste it, held me nose & took it like a man !


u cant beat a good lemon cake to mask the flavor mate,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

im very protective over me fam....even me missis....men are like animals too.....typical birds walk past they got to say sommert ect ect I rem wen virgin was working outside me house in summer well missis was out front doing gardin and they was whistling at her , didn't kno I was other side of fence.....I went out sed who u whistling at...they sed nothing.....I sed u got a hour to pak up and be finished b4 u got no teeth left to whistle out of again......lol


rambo22 said:


> i agree on some parts n others not, too true the world is a cruel sick sick place and we as lucky GREAT brits lol its easy to see it that way but when your brought up and seen some of the shit first hand i wonder how you would feel??? i dunno but i think it just human nature to want better for yourself or your familys if your starving n have fuck all and theres this golden ticket to a better pace who wouldnt take it?
> 
> or if you just seen your family killed by gun,bomb whatever who wouldnt want revenge on the people that caused it?
> 
> neway im stoned and off to bed, grows looking nice ninja.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

im fuking hungry now u saying bout food lolol....


Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I just ate a tin of stag chilli with 8g of canna butter stirred in, could still fucking taste it, held me nose & took it like a man !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

fuck im ment to go bed lol lemon cake is the one gboy beats any other mix, but honest just dont use plant matter use extract or good hash and theres no taste what so ever, ive made 20+ batch's of butter some mega strong shit but always with trim and or bud and it taste fucking rank to be polite, batch i made a while ago my last batch i made, i used a shitload of good pollen and zero flavour at all not even a hashy flavour, you could have used that butter in anything given it to anyone, could not taste a thing and got ya mashed lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

that was my piss poor attempt at lemon drizzle canna cake got 100g of cannabutter in there lol, looked like shit but tasted great and got me and a mate happily smashed one morning


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like u jizzed over a large Yorkshire pudding lmfaoooooooooooooo ha ha sorry that did make me laff..........


Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2894225 that was my piss poor attempt at lemon drizzle canna cake got 100g of cannabutter in there lol, looked like shit but tasted great and got me and a mate happily smashed one morning


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck im ment to go bed lol lemon cake is the one gboy beats any other mix, but honest just dont use plant matter use extract or good hash and theres no taste what so ever, ive made 20+ batch's of butter some mega strong shit but always with trim and or bud and it taste fucking rank to be polite, batch i made a while ago my last batch i made, i used a shitload of good pollen and zero flavour at all not even a hashy flavour, you could have used that butter in anything given it to anyone, could not taste a thing and got ya mashed lol



think thats the shit i had off u with the pollen in it mate, was nice butter


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> think thats the shit i had off u with the pollen in it mate, was nice butter


i know mate i just been lol to me self for my last post bout the lemon cake when it was my butter and my rec lolol what a div lolol i had forgot.....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

im gonna make some fairy cakes for kids soon see if calms them down........ha ha school fate coming up soon too 50p a cake lmfaooooo joking btw


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 14, 2013)

rite im off to bed got to be up early.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2013)

yeah im off as well now lads got school run in morning.....laters


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 14, 2013)

oyoyoyo donnyfer you aboot???


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 14, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> looks like u jizzed over a large Yorkshire pudding lmfaoooooooooooooo ha ha sorry that did make me laff..........


LMFAO , it does !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

good morning, I slept well despite all the gore, just cloned out the psycho and transferred 6 plants to the flower tent, yesterday cropped and trimmed 4 bushes......im fuked still got watering to do and ......monthly harvest is full on but woth it.......ummmm mrs is cooking beef and herb sausages with roasted root veg for breakfast.....and im plotting


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> good morning, I slept well despite all the gore, just cloned out the psycho and transferred 6 plants to the flower tent, yesterday cropped and trimmed 4 bushes......im fuked still got watering to do and ......monthly harvest is full on but woth it.......ummmm mrs is cooking beef and herb sausages with roasted root veg for breakfast.....and im plotting


id love to do perpetual and harvest every month zeddd but just don't think I'd have the time.....now that is a breakfast for champions


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> id love to do perpetual and harvest every month zeddd but just don't think I'd have the time.....now that is a breakfast for champions


mrs gets the meat from a farm in devon for some reason tastes bttr, and these people believe in feasting if ur hungry so we have some good weird brekkies, things have changed a bit used to wake up to stella and b...the perp is work but its a cannabis production line and ive got a high overhead so need to produce and now im runnin co s its all good, hows you mate ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

My AK,is showing the same droopy signs as the other seedlings did that died, fucking old soil,never reusing shit again!! Is it 2 young to repot? Its about 9 days old?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

...not down to over watering cuz I water every 2 days n wait till the soil starts to part from the pot n when it feels empty of moisture but my humidity is like 30%


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

Humidity should be waaay higher for seedlings, like 70% mine were at.

Feed with a pipette, like 100ml at a time, Rhizotonic and Ph'd water till leaves established man.

If you were in coco you could flush and repot easily..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Humidity should be waaay higher for seedlings, like 70% mine were at.
> 
> Feed with a pipette, like 100ml at a time, Rhizotonic and Ph'd water till leaves established man.
> 
> If you were in coco you could flush and repot easily..


ill throw a humidifier in there at lights out and have it go on every half hour or so. Still 2 early to be feeding isn't it? Water is phed at 6.5.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Morning boys how are we? Yeh paddy get that humidity up mate they love it. And drooping??? Get a pic up a picture tells a thousand words to the lads on here . Anyway I'm just having a quick zoot then off to probation lmao oh dear what have you done Shawn!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm still pretty fucking paranoid about pics up here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> mrs gets the meat from a farm in devon for some reason tastes bttr, and these people believe in feasting if ur hungry so we have some good weird brekkies, things have changed a bit used to wake up to stella and b...the perp is work but its a cannabis production line and ive got a high overhead so need to produce and now im runnin co s its all good, hows you mate ?


Do you find a big improvement in using co2? Have you got a big tank or a burner? I bought some co2 bags once but didn't think they really made a difference they were cheap like lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Hahaha understood!!! Find one on Google.that looks just like yours and post that then? I bet that's what they all do anyway lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/fdata/gallery/sarah_louise/droopy_sprouts.JPG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

Mate gave me an oz of psycho last night ( got to pay him it back when the above finishes. i stuck it in what i thought was an airtight pack lunch box type tupperware. not fucking airtight in the slightest. bus home was howling of cosis. and being as baked as I was i've only gone and put my bait for graft in it. butty's reek of weed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Hahaha u mad head I think we've all done that before well not weed stinkin sarnies but stinkin a shop out or something and evry1 knows its you lmao risky

Looks real nice tho that don mouth watering


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Feckin ell paddy if that's how she looks I'd give up


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

at shawny co as in clone onlies, I don't run co2 got plenty of fresh air tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha u mad head I think we've all done that before well not weed stinkin sarnies but stinkin a shop out or something and evry1 knows its you lmao risky
> 
> Looks real nice tho that don mouth watering


probably have to eat me lunch outside in the pissing cold


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> at shawny co as in clone onlies, I don't run co2 got plenty of fresh air tho


Lmao I'm a nob it just looked like that I ain't with the lingo am I


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin ell paddy if that's how she looks I'd give up


thanks buddy, not do me a favour n lick a dick lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin ell paddy if that's how she looks I'd give up


how do u fuk up plants at that stage.....its almost impossible to do..............ffs.........jiffy pellet>seed in>germ>transfer to pot with allmix water as needed.....my 5 year old can do it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> thanks buddy, not do me a favour n lick a dick lol


Hahaha I am its your papa's lmao. Like zedd says how do u fuck up at that stage????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm still pretty fucking paranoid about pics up here lol


fucking man up ya pussy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> http://forum.sensiseeds.com/fdata/gallery/sarah_louise/droopy_sprouts.JPG



and u say this aint the 1st lot u had look like this?? if that the case i'd give up mate u obviously dont have the expertise needed for growing any form of plant as shawn and zedd said its almost impossible to fuck things up that early on,


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ill throw a humidifier in there at lights out and have it go on every half hour or so. Still 2 early to be feeding isn't it? Water is phed at 6.5.


I had to have my humidifier on constantly, its only one of thse £30 from Argos.

Still got it on lowish now even though I just flipped. By feeding 100ml with a pipette I mean water and Rhizotonic is just for root development.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how do u fuk up plants at that stage.....its almost impossible to do..............ffs.........jiffy pellet>seed in>germ>transfer to pot with allmix water as needed.....my 5 year old can do it


being the cheap Irish man that I am, I reused soil lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

I have some symbiotic fungus in the soil for root development but im 95% sure its cuz I reused fucking soil..ive grown chillies b4 fuckers but the only time my thumbs been green is picking my nose n ill never give up lol that makes me wanna try harder.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm just a little edgy about using the humidifier around the open cfls but I might have the humidifier near the fan so then if shoots out moisture the fan blows it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> being the cheap Irish man that I am, I reused soil lol


you did flush it before re using it ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you did flush it before re using it ?


nope, that's another reason i think the soils to blame but i justified its use as it was only used for about 14 days of veg( long story)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

how much were you feeding then? either way i'd say the soils too hot for seedlings


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much were you feeding then? either way i'd say the soils too hot for seedlings


agreed, school boy error n I learned my lesson after the last 2 died but the ak was fine so I stupidly left it, maybe the roots reached a pocket of nutes but I've a lsd,ck n cheese popping up in NEW soil so lesson learned...thanks for the info bud, much appreciated.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

no sweat. wouldn't want you fucking up your dog pips up 

you could probably just break the soil and transplant them at this stage.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no sweat. wouldn't want you fucking up your dog pips up
> 
> you could probably just break the soil and transplant them at this stage.


its just the one ak n I will once lights out n see how it goes..saving the dogs fir next grow when I have more hands on know how


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Buy a fresh bag a soil yer tight cunt Lol there only a tenner. Ive never used soil tho always been coco was gonna take the step of mixing my own soil but then shit hit the fan! If your struggling try coco its very very hard to fail with coco but you gotta feed from the minute go

Oh just got a nice package of don't know what ! Lol but its peng i tell ya pooch n peng


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

so in other news the gaffer is now attaching an airhorn to the underside of one of the lads chairs with gaffer tape. this is going to be fun.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

U gotta love work jokes we used to get hotdogs and put em on the van seats just as there sitting down then we'd all be pissing ourselves like ahhhhhh u just been hotdogged lmao the good old days suppose you had to b there


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U gotta love work jokes we used to get hotdogs and put em on the van seats just as there sitting down then we'd all be pissing ourselves like ahhhhhh u just been hotdogged lmao the good old days suppose you had to b there


What a waste of a tasty pork product !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> What a waste of a tasty pork product !


Haha u mad head! I used to love getting hotdogged lmao I'd say thats gotta be one of the best uses for em unless your proper starving then I can batter a couple


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha u mad head! I used to love getting hotdogged lmao I'd say thats gotta be one of the best uses for em unless your proper starving then I can batter a couple


Well , I can honestly say "I've NEVER been hotdogged" ! 
Ps, & my mrs has never used a strap - on , on me !, just 4 the record. . . Ahem.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Hahaha it feels like your arse cheeks are been infiltrated by a finger lmao not very nice but fuck me gets a laugh lmao 1 of the lads recorded my "hotdogging" and wondering what was underneath me I bounced up and down on it lmao one funny moment that was.

And I bet she split your ring didn't she hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Fucking hell you English pads love ur hotdogs lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha small things can get out of control and lead to hotdog wars


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm just watchin Paul Hollywood's puds n pies fuck me the euphemisms you can make out of what he says is funny man thinky kids think I'm crazy Laughin at a geezer baking pies


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

Baking bread is not as much fun as he makes out when you do it every single day


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 15, 2013)

anyoneknow what became of lozac123 after he opened this very thread at 10.19pm


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Baking bread is not as much fun as he makes out when you do it every single day


agreed, bake my own bread with flaxseeds n what not n was great at first but fuck it gets old fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> anyoneknow what became of lozac123 after he opened this very thread at 10.19pm


he's still around, pretty sound guy, he spoke to me on the Irish thread a few weeks back when I said I wasn't letting it die lol or bitching, think it was bitching lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

He started the Irish thread 2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Mmmm canna beat the smell.of freshly baked bread but fuck cooking it Morrison's hedgehog bread is the shit


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

You's think that, try making anything from 400-800 a day. Gets old fast!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

oh so ur a baker...dont envy u mate id snap but id be about 20 stone lol so it would be my legs snapping from the weight


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha, might be man, might be. It's hard graft. Good feeling doing solid work and then a doob at end of day. Earned.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha, might be man, might be. It's hard graft. Good feeling doing solid work and then a doob at end of day. Earned.


i was jobless for a while so i couldnt agree with you any bit more, not much of a drinker so after a ten hour shift i sit back, dog by my side with his bone, gf on the sofe with the kitten both of us listening to the radio and a bog with fresh water <==== my idea of heaven


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> i was jobless for a while so i couldnt agree with you any bit more, not much of a drinker so after a ten hour shift i sit back, dog by my side with his bone, gf on the sofe with the kitten both of us listening to the radio and a bog with fresh water <==== my idea of heaven


A bog with fresh water? That's standard over here. 

Didnt realise the recession had hit so hard.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

bong*** think i had one 2 many bogs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

my lsd is looking great btw lol bar my horrific failure to my first 3 fellas lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

evening all, had a good day, ive been smoking weed and makin plans, unbelievable some of the cunts that walk this earth fuking up other peoples lives, they all get it back, karma leaves no stone unturned.....needing that drink rite now.....like me new avvy ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

U growing males now yeh?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

At times I wish karma was true but there would be far less assholes about. People don't give a fuck anymore dude, doesn't matter who it is! Cant trust fuck all anymore, trust has done nothing for me but fuck me over..and to think it didn't even buy me flowers!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Easy z nice day then. Yeh karmas a fucker no doubt and one day it will bite them fuckers on the arse I'm just finishing a j then gonna check on my beef casserole mmmm


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just woke up lol time to crack open a stella. Think the res needs topping up so better get doing that.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

what is the bypass to download torrents films now? forgot to write it down......


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> what is the bypass to download torrents films now? forgot to write it down......


 If you got a android phone just use ttorrent works great


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

want it for pc....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> want it for pc....


you can either download the pirate browser 

http://cdn.piratebrowser.net/PirateBrowser_0.6b.exe

witch is the best option since all sites work from it
or use
http://come.in


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

cheers mate


IC3M4L3 said:


> you can either download the pirate browser
> 
> http://piratebrowser.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

Yo guys sorry to blow up the thread wit a noob ass question but u guus always got the best answers ... I got an autoflower royal queen quick one fem . She sprouted but has been shit since she sprouted . Her first leaves were pointed completely straight up and as of last night they curled into a heart shape ..I had a big ass fan blowing maybe to hard I read about wind burn and moved the fan far back on low.. but im not sure if it was the cas for her...also a cfl fell and burned my bigger girl luckily shes pulled thru and is doing great but it fried a white widow seedling and my snowbud didnt evem sprout been nothin but bad luck for me 
1st pic curled quick one
2nd my big girl. 
3rd my surviving w.w


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

Aaah yea I stopped using pc I love technology lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

well it was for lappy download then plug into projector tv......


igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Aaah yea I stopped using pc I love technology lol


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well it was for lappy download then plug into projector tv......


Oooh I still use utorrent whenever I do use my pc works good, hey u think u got any advice on ky noob question?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

hows the psycho goin imc?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

the humidifier seems to be doing its thing rooms at 52% ill check on it every hour or so to get an idea,never thought my humidity would be 2 low in Ireland lol


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> the humidifier seems to be doing its thing rooms at 52% ill check on it every hour or so to get an idea,never thought my humidity would be 2 low in Ireland lol


wouldn't worry too much about humidity once you have established roots they dont seem to mind


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> wouldn't worry too much about humidity once you have established roots they dont seem to mind


wasn't a worry till my humidity was arround 25 % n im hoping my babies died from me being a cheap ass Irish man n reusing soil but we will find out soon enough


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Yo guys sorry to blow up the thread wit a noob ass question but u guus always got the best answers ... I got an autoflower royal queen quick one fem . She sprouted but has been shit since she sprouted . Her first leaves were pointed completely straight up and as of last night they curled into a heart shape ..I had a big ass fan blowing maybe to hard I read about wind burn and moved the fan far back on low.. but im not sure if it was the cas for her...also a cfl fell and burned my bigger girl luckily shes pulled thru and is doing great but it fried a white widow seedling and my snowbud didnt evem sprout been nothin but bad luck for me
> 1st pic curled quick one
> 2nd my big girl.
> 3rd my surviving w.w
> ...


what is your question?


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> wasn't a worry till my humidity was arround 25 % n im hoping my babies died from me being a cheap ass Irish man n reusing soil but we will find out soon enough


what were you previously growing in the soil?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright indi, ain't seen u around in a while m8


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> what is your question?


Sorry didnt realize I didnt ask it.... my question is is that quick one ok? Do you think the fan caused it? Could it be genetics since most quick ones ive seen are kinda shitty lookin plants ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2013)

The roads back up and running an the orders are in lol, all that work the Feds put in lasted long didn't it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

U work on the road? Any of U guys on Atlantis? Have friends that shop regularly on it n love them both.


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Alright indi, ain't seen u around in a while m8


nor you mg but I hear all is well with you, im on the exo popcorn tonite me and mrs indi have been raiding the stash and have blasted all the product, 6 oz that was vacced up for the flick, that's how im dealin with a lirrle tension thats building up.....all sorted for crimbo harvest mate?


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Sorry didnt realize I didnt ask it.... my question is is that quick one ok? Do you think the fan caused it? Could it be genetics since most quick ones ive seen are kinda shitty lookin plants ?


sadly none of the above mate, have you tried biobizz allmix, its good for beginers to experienced grower level, it will take care of the nutes for a week or so


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> sadly none of the above mate, have you tried biobizz allmix, its good for beginers to experienced grower level, it will take care of the nutes for a week or so


Aaah fuck my life .. so your leaning towards early deficiency ? Never heard of it any idea where I might find it in the u.s


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> sadly none of the above mate, have you tried biobizz allmix, its good for beginers to experienced grower level, it will take care of the nutes for a week or so


 Could those curls be caused by low humidty? I realized my area pretty dry so ima take my humidifier away from my tree boa and give it to my trees lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> nor you mg but I hear all is well with you, im on the exo popcorn tonite me and mrs indi have been raiding the stash and have blasted all the product, 6 oz that was vacced up for the flick, that's how im dealin with a lirrle tension thats building up.....all sorted for crimbo harvest mate?


Ur a fuckin weed monster m8 lol. Yeah the Xmas crop will just be them two, it's for me and my m8 but hopin for at least ten of the two by the look of them so that'll do me nicely till the end of jan for my next one which will be quite a bit more. Also have plans for a large tent at another place with 3 600ws and the split new 12 pot DWC system I've had for the last year, hopefully that'll be startin after the Xmas one is chopped, it's at another location too which seems to be workin well and I'd have no worries if the big red key comes a knockin. Hopin next year will make up for this one. 

I cant any wait to be lookin at full jars again cos the small bags I been gettin are for fuckall to a severe addict like myself lol


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Could those curls be caused by low humidty? I realized my area pretty dry so ima take my humidifier away from my tree boa and give it to my trees lol


not seen it do that before with low rh tbh


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur a fuckin weed monster m8 lol. Yeah the Xmas crop will just be them two, it's for me and my m8 but hopin for at least ten of the two by the look of them so that'll do me nicely till the end of jan for my next one which will be quite a bit more. Also have plans for a large tent at another place with 3 600ws and the split new 12 pot DWC system I've had for the last year, hopefully that'll be startin after the Xmas one is chopped, it's at another location too which seems to be workin well and I'd have no worries if the big red key comes a knockin. Hopin next year will make up for this one.
> 
> I cant any wait to be lookin at full jars again cos the small bags I been gettin are for fuckall to a severe addict like myself lol


yeah I dont relish havin to buy weed its too fukin expensve and the q can be so gash u dont get high......hopefully that day wont come, good to get security sorted cos that's a background stress im not even aware of but it must age ya...hope you have a good harvest and get back sellin shit rather than buyin it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

evening lads, managed to get a Q of nice cheese 2day for 65 quid, sold 3 score bags at 1.2 still got just about an eighth left for myself and only cost me a fiver...result.


beers are flowing, scotland game about to start on sky sports time to roll a fatty and settle down for the night


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Aaah fuck my life .. so your leaning towards early deficiency ? Never heard of it any idea where I might find it in the u.s


try ebay......but if ur from the states what the hell u doing in here, fuck off to ur own thread yank this here is for UK GROWERS....lol


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> not seen it do that before with low rh tbh


Some one in another forum said its because I started the plants in organic soil which has tons of organic nutes and the guano can be causing curling and possibly start burning..any truth to this? If so can I move her to regular soil without damaging her?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening lads, managed to get a Q of nice cheese 2day for 65 quid, sold 3 score bags at 1.2 still got just about an eighth left for myself and only cost me a fiver...result.
> 
> 
> beers are flowing, scotland game about to start on sky sports time to roll a fatty and settle down for the night


lol, and last night u wer curled up in a ball cryin cos the thot of havin no weed at the weekend....how things change eh, ur dipped in shite ye cunt lol


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> try ebay......but if ur from the states what the hell u doing in here, fuck off to ur own thread yank this here is for UK GROWERS....lol


Haha what an a-hole... im here cuz one day ill live in the uk lol ima be an american refugee thanks to obama lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

...he lied lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Right I'm off....never know u might see me later....


----------



## indikat (Nov 15, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> Some one in another forum said its because I started the plants in organic soil which has tons of organic nutes and the guano can be causing curling and possibly start burning..any truth to this? If so can I move her to regular soil without damaging her?


you showed 3 seedlings with different probs, which one are you referring to?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> lol, and last night u wer curled up in a ball cryin cos the thot of havin no weed at the weekend....how things change eh, ur dipped in shite ye cunt lol


hahaha it was just luck mate an old friend i asked yesterday managed to get a few oz in this morning and gave me a call, i couldnt have been happier lmao, 
now i can feel normal again that was longest i went without a smoke in a cpl years and was only bout 36hrs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Right I'm off....never know u might see me later....


laters mg


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

indikat said:


> you showed 3 seedlings with different probs, which one are you referring to?


The bigger burnt one is burnt just cuz a cfl fell down I noticed after an hour she healed up and is growing alot more now ..the other non curled seedling Is a w.w shes doing fine too I posted those 2 just for fucks of it. my big worry is my auto flower quick one . The seedling thats curled up


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2013)

the one you are concerned about is burnt ....bin it and get a proper strain going


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the one you are concerned about is burnt ....bin it and get a proper strain going


Any possible way to keep it alive and heal it? The leaves are still moist just curled up not dry yet I would love to keep it alive I was really excited for this one.

My proper strains are the w.w and that lemon one.. hope those turn out well


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 15, 2013)

igrowweedinmycloset said:


> The bigger burnt one is burnt just cuz a cfl fell down I noticed after an hour she healed up and is growing alot more now ..the other non curled seedling Is a w.w shes doing fine too I posted those 2 just for fucks of it. my big worry is my auto flower quick one . The seedling thats curled up


come on man its fucked maybe your muds too strong who knows, get some dirt from ya back garden and get another single seed from pick n mix.....


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> come on man its fucked maybe your muds too strong who knows, get some dirt from ya back garden and get another single seed from pick n mix.....


Aaaah alright I give.. lol ... I refuse to toss it till I see it completely dead ima let it linger but ima definitely just say its fucked at this point. lol ima order sone more next week aftter 5 seeds im left with 2 survivors one w.w and the lemon ima hope for the best any recommendations on some real dank plants for a beginner? Ima build my grow cabinet next week using a 400 hps


----------



## igrowweedinmycloset (Nov 15, 2013)

I use herbies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooohh england are doin well as usual tut. Just had a joint of knockout cheese now I'm couchlocked ta fuck lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Just watched a video worlds biggest dab 90g feckin stupid Yankee fuckers I tell ya I'd kill to have 90g off glass wax or whatever the fuck it is I'll find the link now and youl see what I mean

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk8uTieweXc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ooohh england are doin well as usual tut. Just had a joint of knockout cheese now I'm couchlocked ta fuck lmao



whats the england score mate the game aint on tv up here, just the scotland and ireland matches on sky


----------



## ae86 grower (Nov 15, 2013)

alright lads, just wondering if sambos still about...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

1-0 to Chile Lol yeeaaaahhhhhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 15, 2013)

Right fuck the footie gonna watch evil dead with the missis instead and shmoke me some more cheesey cheese cheese


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

yer coming on a lot betta....doing bit of traning on moms atm..... psy and exo..been trimed a bit too


zeddd said:


> hows the psycho goin imc?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

cmon gaz I wanna see that little beauta exo of yours........lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 15, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> alright lads, just wondering if sambos still about...


Alright ae86, sambo still lurks in here sometimes m8, I'm sure if he sees ur post hell get in touch


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

yo guys new here,going to be having my first small grow very soon and was just wondering if there's a best time to have your lights off,say if i was running A 18/6...so i can keep it unseen from the old bill or reduce my chances of it being seen thats even if it can im using 2 225w cfls,,,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

well now u mention it lmao  


imcjayt said:


> cmon gaz I wanna see that little beauta exo of yours........lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

beautifull mate......


Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2895441View attachment 2895442View attachment 2895443View attachment 2895444 well now u mention it lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2895441View attachment 2895442View attachment 2895443View attachment 2895444 well now u mention it lmao



Looking pretty gaz


----------



## ae86 grower (Nov 15, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alright ae86, sambo still lurks in here sometimes m8, I'm sure if he sees ur post hell get in touch



cheers dude, been off awhile so not quiet up to date on threads just yet.... hope alls well your end just getting going again here so at the slow seedling stage and a piss poor grow room hahahahha...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> yo guys new here,going to be having my first small grow very soon and was just wondering if there's a best time to have your lights off,say if i was running A 18/6...so i can keep it unseen from the old bill or reduce my chances of it being seen thats even if it can im using 2 225w cfls,,,


Imho I think you'd be better off with candles.....they'll def not catch you then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

cheers imc & hg, i knew i cud bring her back to life after she got smashed to fuck in transit, looking forward to getting some cuts from her in a cpl weeks,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

yes mate looks super healthy hope dose u proud .......


Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers imc & hg, i knew i cud bring her back to life after she got smashed to fuck in transit, looking forward to getting some cuts from her in a cpl weeks,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes mate looks super healthy hope dose u proud .......


im sure she will m8, im going on hol in may so gonna need to flower her and her babies b4 then but im gonna try find someone i can pass a clone onto on the understanding that after my holiday they return the favor so i dont lose the strain


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay was only asking lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> okay was only asking lol


ditch the cfls, buy a mh and hps, also get a decent grow tent or make a cabinet/wardrobe conversion and make sure its light tight, then u dont need to worry about what times ur lights are on or off, just dont be opening it to much when lights are on if the grow area is near any windows or doors, its basic common sense really


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ditch the cfls, buy a mh and hps, also get a decent grow tent or make a cabinet/wardrobe conversion and make sure its light tight, then u dont need to worry about what times ur lights are on or off, just dont be opening it to much when lights are on if the grow area is near any windows or doors, its basic common sense really


Thts a pretty warm welcome from u gaz, u ok lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 15, 2013)

u shld have enuff time....gonna pop mine in jan.......


Garybhoy11 said:


> im sure she will m8, im going on hol in may so gonna need to flower her and her babies b4 then but im gonna try find someone i can pass a clone onto on the understanding that after my holiday they return the favor so i dont lose the strain


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay thanks i already have a grow tent that i purchased today would a 250 hps cause a dramatic rise in electric bill?


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 15, 2013)

His going soft in his old age aint he haha just got back to mine before her parents got back but got a lovely Colombian bird tucked away lol woke up thought fuck trying top the res now crack on with the beers..got to hers anyway and Sean Paul come on and baby got back lol straight boner haha smashed her back doors in as lemon would say and her talking her Language lol half a minute later I was good to go again lol talking myself out of playing poker while pissed what everyone else doing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thts a pretty warm welcome from u gaz, u ok lol


dont listen to anything i say.....im high....and a bit pissed


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

View attachment 2895489View attachment 2895490this is my first grow set up so fat(seeds are germing) still need to fit second light as kitbag dident sent the holder,but rely thinking of changing to hps


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ditch the cfls, buy a mh and hps, also get a decent grow tent or make a cabinet/wardrobe conversion and make sure its light tight, then u dont need to worry about what times ur lights are on or off, just dont be opening it to much when lights are on if the grow area is near any windows or doors, its basic common sense really


on 2nd thought just go buy some garden spot lights reverse wire them so they go off if anyone walks past rather than on, just stick them in ur living room in a glass display unit im sure no one will notice problem solved, honestly how much of a cunt are u not to know about sealing up a grow space for light and heat escaping, if this aint ur 1st grow im surprised u aint been caught already, 


better hg?


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay so your saying police thermal imagining cant pick up a grow in a tent?and your a feisty one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> okay so your saying police thermal imagining cant pick up a grow in a tent?and your a feisty one



hahahahahahaha u got no worries about thermal imaging picking up ur cfls or anything u cud fit in that small tent so ur fine, u cud put a 600w hps in there and with the right extraction and intake control the temp inside tent and vent back into ur house, and if cops ever did thermal scan ur house worst case scenario is they might think u got ur heating on at most, unless u got a full room with a cpl kw of light u got nought to worry bbout


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay thank you  from what iv read most people get busted from telling people,witch aint going to happen i should be okay,i am going to upgrade to a bigger tent next grow


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> okay thank you  from what iv read most people get busted from telling people,witch aint going to happen i should be okay,i am going to upgrade to a bigger tent next grow


new one, go and get your camera and take more pics of your kitbag tent.......how thin is it.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> okay thank you  from what iv read most people get busted from telling people,witch aint going to happen i should be okay,i am going to upgrade to a bigger tent next grow


u hit the nail on the head there lad, the biggest downfall of grower is ego, dont be showing or telling anyone of ur hard work keep that shit private, its not jut the cops u gotta worry bout, theres sick fucks out there that try and tax us growers by robbing u just around harvest time. keep ur mouth shut upgrade ur equipment and you can possibly grow some decent crops without any hassles at all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> View attachment 2895489View attachment 2895490this is my first grow set up so fat(seeds are germing) still need to fit second light as kitbag dident sent the holder,but rely thinking of changing to hps



i dont see any intake or extractor fans in ur pics, what are u doing about air flow thru the tent apart from ur oscillating fan??


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

iv ordered a [h=4]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-In-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/120802491988?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c2063be54[/h]


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

ill take some pics soon the tent is made buy monster bud the shop is called kitbag


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

What size tent are U using ? What's amount of reflective material U got on there? Make sure the tent doesn't radiate toxic chemicals when under heat like some of the cheap ones out there do..best one U can get is gorilla but secret jarden is good but make sure you get the darkroom series


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

its only a 60x60x140 and it says 95% ultra reflective silver mylar 600DX600D AND SAYS 100% PVC FREE


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> iv ordered a *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-In-Line-Fan-Carbon-Filter-Duct-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Tent-Ventilation-/120802491988?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c2063be54*


ive got a cpl of they tt fans they are fine for intake but when u connect the carbon filter and ducting they lose all power, honestly m8 id cancel that order and get another fan you'll thank me and save a bit of cash in the long run, best fan i bought was just 2 weeks ago £45 on ebay with free p&p, this is it here need a £6 speed controller with it to keep noise down but its as good as a rvk which is bout dbl the price

however i also use the buddy filters and can say they are pretty decent not jut as good as the rhinos but not far away


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What size tent are U using ? What's amount of reflective material U got on there? Make sure the tent doesn't radiate toxic chemicals when under heat like some of the cheap ones out there do..best one U can get is gorilla but secret jarden is good but make sure you get the darkroom series


thats a lot of shite, ive never had a problem with any of my tents and never had a branded one in my life, dearest tent i bought is my flower tent which is 1.6m x 1.4m and was only £55. just read the description and buy from a reputable seller and you'll be fine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats a lot of shite, ive never had a problem with any of my tents and never had a branded one in my life, dearest tent i bought is my flower tent which is 1.6m x 1.4m and was only £55. just read the description and buy from a reputable seller and you'll be fine


that shit about chemicals is true and the cheap ass ones zippers go to shite.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> that shit about chemicals is true and the cheap ass ones zippers go to shite.


like i said depends where u buy from


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay sweet ill do that then,do carbon filters remove all the odor or just most of it,when i spoke to the bloke on the phone he said u can put a ona block in the filter have u tried anything like this


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

That's true but that applies to everything U buy online... but alot of the cheap tents have PVC floors which it toxic to the plants n those are the 2 brands I know which are clear(im sure there is more)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> okay sweet ill do that then,do carbon filters remove all the odor or just most of it,when i spoke to the bloke on the phone he said u can put a ona block in the filter have u tried anything like this


i use ona blocks yes they make a huge difference late on in flowering when the smell is at its worst, the filters do remove the majority of the odour tho as long as ur fan is powerful enuf and u have negative air pressure in ur tent


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay thanks,i did check the zips and stuff all look fine,maybe a silly question but what is the point of the net holes on the sides what can be unzipped surely these will cause a big loss of light if left open


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> okay thanks,i did check the zips and stuff all look fine,maybe a silly question but what is the point of the net holes on the sides what can be unzipped surely these will cause a big loss of light if left open


they are viewing panels, but i never use them mine are taped up with aluminium tape to stop any light leaks

heres a link for the same type of fan i was talking about http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390686002408?ru=http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=390686002408&_rdc=1


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

ahh okay no i couldn't see much point in them


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What size tent are U using ? What's amount of reflective material U got on there? Make sure the tent doesn't radiate toxic chemicals when under heat like some of the cheap ones out there do..best one U can get is gorilla but secret jarden is good *but make sure you get the darkroom series*


the man talks sense i purchased a 120 ds today..........so small and sooo thin, compaired to my 2x2x2 hydrogarden....i could wrap myself up in my hydrogarden and take multiple ak47 rounds to the chest with no ill effects......

after seeing how thin a ds is i wish id have gone with kitbag


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> ahh okay no i couldn't see much point in them


the viewing pannels are there so that you dont have to disturb the environment to see ya plants, every time you open tent door, the enviro inside changes...and we want constant, constant constant....no variables no change, just pure predictability!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> the viewing pannels are there so that you dont have to disturb the environment to see ya plants, every time you open tent door, the enviro inside changes...and we want constant, constant constant....no variables no change, just pure predictability!


yeah but just tape the fuckers up and check the plants when the tents open for a feed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Lol @ tape the fuckers up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> the viewing pannels are there so that you dont have to disturb the environment to see ya plants, every time you open tent door, the enviro inside changes...and we want constant, constant constant....no variables no change, just pure predictability!


and also lemon jizz that may be true in a hydro gro im not sure never donne it myself but in soil its similar to growing outdoors and outside the environment changes all the time but plants flourish so i doubt opening a tent once a day for a quick glance is gonna make much difference, i check mine a few times a day cause i like to observe and monitor any small changes, and ive never had a problem with opening the tent, and a lot of loft/cab growers dont have a constant enviro but they grow just fine as well


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

ahh iv just remembered has anyone used bio bizz all mix? some people say it will burn seedling and don't want that to happen as just checked on my babies and they have slip and got small shoots so will be in the soil tomorrow


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

i check my grow every 4 days gaz, that is why they are so dank!!!

in all honesty i went tonight and the lights were off, i reset my max min on the thermohygrometer every time i go so i know the lights were at least on on monday night, turns out the extension i had was fooked humidity was 90%, they'll be reet though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> ahh iv just remembered has anyone used bio bizz all mix? some people say it will burn seedling and don't want that to happen as just checked on my babies and they have slip and got small shoots so will be in the soil tomorrow


allmix is fine i germ my seeds then chuck them straight into allmix and had no probs so far


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> i check my grow every 4 days gaz, that is why they are so dank!!!
> 
> in all honesty i went tonight and the lights were off, i reset my max min on the thermohygrometer every time i go so i know the lights were at least on on monday night, turns out the extension i had was fooked humidity was 90%, they'll be reet though.


thats why its better to check on them more often always better to catch any problems early on its usually an easier fix


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

okay cool do you have your lights on as soon as you put in pot or wait for the seed to surface


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

i germinate in a cool dark environment


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 15, 2013)

yh just seen different opinions some use lights some dont,just saw a post were it said to plant the seed with the pointed end up,never heard that one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> yh just seen different opinions some use lights some dont,just saw a post were it said to plant the seed with the pointed end up,never heard that one


ok im out this is just too much for me lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ok im out this is just too much for me lmao


absolutely gaz, me and wills are off to hit the bong and a bit of paki bashing later, u up to much yah...............whats with all this noob shit......this is really no place for th sort of garbage like which way up a seed goes, I could see it coming gaz....u will just exhaust yourself with the tedium...they wont listen.......fuk em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Morning lads how are we? Fuckin ell Gaz was gettin hounded by noobs last night lmao poor bloke....we got enough problems in here without having to explain which way a seeds get sown or how to keep a 1" seedling alive lmao go newbie central and learn the basics first or do some bloody reading one of the best ways to learn yano


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

morning all. yeah was a gettinga bit pissed off last night by the end of it i thot the cunt was actually just trying to wind me up with his stupid questions, some ppl just dont have a clue and shud leave well alone, oh well last time i try and be helpul to a noob in here, from now on its back to noob bashing for me  lol

wake and bake time, then gotta get ready to take the kids to see the santa and reindeer parade thru my village later (its still fucking november ppl get a grip). gonna be a fun day im sure...not


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeh man we've all been a noob at one point but I think we did research before delving in to a grow Lol. Wake n bake can't fault ya I've just put little man back to bed for a couple hr so I'm gonna have a fatty now with morning brew 

Yeh its too early for Santa Lol but yano the nippers love it, its good just to see them all excited ain't it bless em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy lads, I'm sat on a metro, or tube to you southerners. This lad sat next to me has a bag of really nice green. The whole carriage agrees haha he's gettin well nervy. Looking out for ticket checkers lol. Honestly if your going to carry funk about you'd by a ticket. Numpty


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

come on, im not that bad lol, im just a cheap Irish man lol ain't you suppose to be at community service? Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

Silly boy haha, when I lived near Holland id get the strain up n on the way back id be STINKING of green but when I say stinking im talking about all my smoke and the smoke id pick up for work friends lol didn't help that id smoke a shit load before getting on haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2013)

Just watch out or them pips might turn up in a dog porn DVD case


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

My gf is German, id blame it on her hahaha and I probably have it already, ever see the one Lassie does Dallas hahaha. Id welcome a few samples of the finished product


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha haha looks like Gaz was on cs last night on this fookin thread lmao. Nah ur not that bad just a tight cunt remember u have to spend a little to get a decent harvest otherwise it ain't worth it paddy Mac Guinness naa mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/cali-cannon-0

Check that beast out fuck me I want one I wanna be cannoned


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

Are they smoking the playing card? Wtf dude! Id prefer to smoke them all individually n savour the flavour but I wouldn't refuse a pull off it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Nooo the playing cards just a roach Lol Yeh wouldn't haveone to myself bur if 3 of ya made it and chucked a 1.2 g in each that would be sound. I know what u mean tho I love a nice joint there my fave. The worst I've seen is that 90g hot box of shatter glass what a waste


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

See that's the thing, with that joint there is waaaaay 2 much waste but like U said if a few ppl all threw something in it wouldn't be so bad but fuck adding 2 different types of hash n then oil, madness!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeh its them yanks for ya greedy fuckers ain't they. Well I've sorted it with the missis were going dam after crimbo I've never been and wanna go before it changes if it does?


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 16, 2013)

zeddd said:


> absolutely gaz, me and wills are off to hit the bong and a bit of paki bashing later, u up to much yah...............whats with all this noob shit......this is really no place for th sort of garbage like which way up a seed goes, I could see it coming gaz....u will just exhaust yourself with the tedium...they wont listen.......fuk em


bore of you fucking mug ,if i dont ask i wont no


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

Tbh mate I don't think that laws gonna change any times soon, Holland is bringing in faaar 2 much money off of tourism n cannabis related sales they would be a right bunch of silly fellas if they went and did that so ur fine there. My gf doesn't smoke so its a lil harder to get her to go but my main arguments is that she wont have to walk up 2 many hills lol oh n a word of advice..watch out for cyclists when ur stoned, fuckers are everywhere n think of goldmember from Austin powers when U talk to the Dutch lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> bore of you fucking mug ,if i dont ask i wont no


haha yeah u will its easy go read some informative shit on growing and then you will at least knw the basics b4 u come here asking fucking stupid questions,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a noob myself mate but I've been reading forms for 9 months + n I even know the answers to ur questions but I admit certain questions these guys do come in handy like diagnosis of certain defs as some tend to look like others so some experience in that area it a BIG TIME SAVER but for questings about how the seed should be placed is kinda lame dude lol all these questions have a straight forward answer. This page has a noobs thread that's pretty good but don't get me wrong, I ask questions 2 but only after I've searched for answers but couldn't find a definite one.n zeddd busts balls dude so does pretty much EVERY1 on here ....reefers *tut, tut*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a noob myself mate but I've been reading forms for 9 months + n I even know the answers to ur questions but I admit certain questions these guys do come in handy like diagnosis of certain defs as some tend to look like others so some experience in that area it a BIG TIME SAVER but for questings about how the seed should be placed is kinda lame dude lol all these questions have a straight forward answer. This page has a noobs thread that's pretty good but don't get me wrong, I ask questions 2 but only after I've searched for answers but couldn't find a definite one.n zeddd busts balls dude so does pretty much EVERY1 on here ....reefers *tut, tut*


love it m8, noobs bashing noobs lol, ....stick around long enuf and u might just fit in on here


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

I will give U one peace of advice.. GROW JOURNALS, every possible problem is encountered there and ur gonna find a good few setups like ur own but look for complete ones, I've water many a day reading abandoned journals...wankers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha yeah u will its easy go read some informative shit on growing and then you will at least knw the basics b4 u come here asking fucking stupid questions,


 ths currant run i got going i fucking forget its even ther! shit like im glad the ronly tiddly coz every 4 days watering  lol oh maybe 3 days, but ther on full topmax and base.,.. i think im about 3 weeks in so will start pk at week 4, gunna pull at week 8-9 regardeless, i have no choice, fukit!


new morons on the thread? well i never....lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

8-9 week theyll be fookin sound mate you know u can pull it off no.problem  

Might.pop next door and get a blunt skin mmmm fruity


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

Fucker, im working at 12 so no smoke for me till I get home.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 16, 2013)

Morning shit stabbers, decided I'm cracking on asap. Any of them pups ready Yorki?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Fuck that id at least have a doobie before in went to work to see me thru the day its a must


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

nah, I deal with people and numbers lol and I live in a small town so have to keep my nice image.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2013)

ganjagrower94 said:


> bore of you fucking mug ,if i dont ask i wont no


I say old bean that's a bit harsh, ive just been up to my nuts in pippa ................its not for here matey, go bore someone else with your shit posts


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

oh to be 19 and thick as two short planks again.................


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> oh to be 19 and thick as two short planks again.................


yeah ghb and what about the naked vegas pool parties wot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> oh to be 19 and thick as two short planks again.................




speak for yaself! lol


well its offical, i am bored of my ps3, cant be arsed, not just ps3 i mean all gaming, spent a rake on the new games too, ghosts, batman, bf4, gta, shit list goes on, il stiull buy games but not play them, just totally lost interest, bollox, do like my new bf4 control pad tho!

so wats everyone doin? owt?nowt?


and yeh shawny, 8-9 weeks thers no choince ther getting yanked, u know why, not gunna be a big yeild with being flowered from a good clone, ut meh, it was bin them and back my equipment away or just throw em in flower in my room, ther under a 600 and a 400 so il get the best i can,, i reckon the physco may pull a Q,, no shit!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeh they'll be sound mate a full q of physco you lucky man  that story's mad lmao funny as fuck surprised he didn't donkey punch her too

Oh I'm off.in a bit to help me mum move into her new gaff should be fun...not. ah fuck it I'll tek a joint wi me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they'll be sound mate a full q of physco you lucky man  that story's mad lmao funny as fuck surprised he didn't donkey punch her too



ther only small bless em, il get a pic up tonight, show u how small they is, lol,, fukit, owts better than nowt eh! better than binning em


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 16, 2013)

Totally. I've had my PS3 for 2 years now, and only ever really got into 3 games. Even GTA5's got old already...back to growing again now for my kicks.

About time too. Got totally ripped last night buying some really mediocre weed in baggies at ultra primo prices. Fucking london. I have like an Oz of the shittest popcorn left over from my last grow that's barely worth smoking, but reckon I'm going to have to bite the bullet. Fuck retail prices.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther only small bless em, il get a pic up tonight, show u how small they is, lol,, fukit, owts better than nowt eh! better than binning em


Of course mate not much fun flowering.little ones but I bet u get more than u think I did a tiny one once for me sis it yielded about 12 g dry and it was tiny Lol better that a smack in the mouth naaaaa mean


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha yeah u will its easy go read some informative shit on growing and *then you will at least knw the basics* b4 u come here asking fucking stupid questions,


i know what you mean gaz posts like this wind me up too....



Garybhoy11 said:


> and also lemon jizz that may be true in a hydro gro im not sure never donne it myself *but in soil its similar to growing outdoors and outside the environment changes all the time but plants flourish &#8203;....o my days were you pissed last night, how you could ever ever, compare growing for 3 months in a 5ltr pot to growing outdoors in the earth unrestricted under the sun....your job belive it or not is to provide the best environment so that the plants will not just grow....they will grow at there peak rate...e.g you are creating the perfect day for them and repeating it over and over so they will grow to there max potential every day....producing as much as they can in the time you are giving them
> *
> so i doubt opening a tent once a day for a quick glance is gonna make much difference, *i check mine a few times a day cause i like to observe and monitor any small changes*,..well thats a fucking lie!!!..... if you gave two shits about the small changes you would be using the flaps, so that the small changes dont happen...
> 
> and ive never had a problem with opening the tent, and a lot of loft/cab growers *dont have a constant enviro but they grow just fine as well* ......my friend there is a HUGE and i mean HUGE difference between growing a plant that is just FINE and growing one which is FUCKING DANK!!


*but what the fuck do i know, i bet they put them flaps on just too piss you off by taping them up, i like the zips and doors also.... a proper completely useless feature theyve decided to waste time and money on including......*


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 16, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Totally. I've had my PS3 for 2 years now, and only ever really got into 3 games. Even GTA5's got old already...back to growing again now for my kicks.
> 
> About time too. Got totally ripped last night buying some really mediocre weed in baggies at ultra primo prices. Fucking london. I have like an Oz of the shittest popcorn left over from my last grow that's barely worth smoking, but reckon I'm going to have to bite the bullet. Fuck retail prices.


ooooooo were aboots in the big smoke??


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> speak for yaself! lol
> 
> 
> well its offical, i am bored of my ps3, cant be arsed, not just ps3 i mean all gaming, spent a rake on the new games too, ghosts, batman, bf4, gta, shit list goes on, il stiull buy games but not play them, just totally lost interest, bollox, do like my new bf4 control pad tho!
> ...


Well jus get an xbox one then ice lool.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2013)

yeh coco i bought gta v-ghosts-batman origins-the last of us- and many many others, mostly on release day and i neevr use the dlc codes,

anwyays yeh so got real bored, gta is just a cluster fuk of guys ion level 70+ riding around in tanks blowing shit up. spawn killing ect, batman onines menna be great, havent tried yet,,,, just got real boring. missions suk, so tried starting the story agian level 1, bored, LOL.

as for growing, i keep forgetting ther even ther, i useually remeber after 3 days, just dont think about em, prolly down to the shit i got goig on, wich im not going into,


as for 12g shawney, lol, i was thinking around a ounce per plant shit grow, my average now it around 4.5 per plant, witch aint shoddy, just wen im looking at only a z per under 1k, it suks.but better than binning em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i know what you mean gaz posts like this wind me up too....
> 
> 
> 
> *but what the fuck do i know, i bet they put them flaps on just too piss you off by taping them up, i like the zips and doors also.... a proper completely useless feature theyve decided to waste time and money on including......*



did u say something there lemon? all i saw was blah blah i think i knw it all when in fact i knw nothing blah blah blah,


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

you would be surprised what you can get from a rooted clone if you let them go long enough. my last run of deep blue was zero veg and i got near an oz per plant, 52 days from prop to chop, genetics are key mind.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

If you get a o a piece youll be sound for a bit mate yeh overkill for the little plants but you wouldn't chuck a few oz in the bin as long as leccy don't over run the cost. I'm regretting gettin a ps3 now wish I had an Xbox but fuck it I'll get a Xbox 1 when price drops the set ups a lot better. I was just thinking if incant grow indoors im gonna do some dreaded autos outside start em off at home under a little light then plant em in a secret location might get a nice few oz off em?


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

it's not worth the 10 pound a seed or whatever they are shawny. if you grow in england it has to be indoors, unless you don't mind smoking shite that is. 

i've had outdoors form one of the best growers in altea, they have real experience and a great environment but it is still not a patch on indoor.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

I had a couple of beasts a few months ago but had to chop em got para. But the weather did start going shitty as they would of been in mid flower. I got a few normal seeds still got about 25 so might just do 5 worth a shot aye? Not unless I get a quick exchange then I'll be on the indoor like a rat up a drain pipe


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Blunt time


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

Eyup lads how's tricks?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> did u say something there lemon? all i saw was blah blah i think i knw it all when in fact i knw nothing blah blah blah,



nope nothing at al gazaza!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

fuck me i haven't seen you about for time, everything ok pukka?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> fuck me i haven't seen you about for time, everything ok pukka?


Aye sound as mate, how's you? What you running at the min?


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

deep blue and blue pit from breeders boutique and the ol' cheese of course. and yourself?

[video=youtube;PUtbXZSmIJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUtbXZSmIJE[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> deep blue and blue pit from breeders boutique and the ol' cheese of course. and yourself?
> 
> [video=youtube;PUtbXZSmIJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUtbXZSmIJE[/video]


Nice mate.....same as last run few psycho an 1 of those blueberries sambo had, I'm shuttin shop after this run so nothing veggin, moving next year so gotta dismantle the room an put everthin right not lookin forward to it atall just gotta keep thinkin of the bigger grow room to come haha...


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

get yourself a full room set up when you move lad, having the extra space makes the weed so much nicer i reckon. psycho seems to be all the rage in the u.k thread, sounds nice.

you should be looking forward mate, i know i would, i love change though, it's exciting.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't no were yet so the room size is a mystery but I'll be putting that on top of me list of things to look out for..
Arr the psycho is lovely mate I've got it down to a t now just could do we something else for day time been way to mongeod for months now lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

lol, it's a heavy one is it? nothing like running a strain a few times to nail it down.

if you don't like being monged out too much see if you can find any jack flash seeds, i think they come from sensi- seeds.

the only weed i ever smoked that actually give me energy, without the pulse racing mindfuck that comes with most hazes.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lads how's tricks?



how do pukka, not seen u on here for a while


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ooooooo were aboots in the big smoke??


Peckham sorta way...you in the smoke too?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol, it's a heavy one is it? nothing like running a strain a few times to nail it down.
> 
> if you don't like being monged out too much see if you can find any jack flash seeds, i think they come from sensi- seeds.
> 
> the only weed i ever smoked that actually give me energy, without the pulse racing mindfuck that comes with most hazes.


Yeh it's got some bollox mate an I always take it at 9..10 is ment to be lethal haha
Sure I've got a back flash cross might give it a shot when I start back out gunna a run a load of new stuff I've had for ages..




Garybhoy11 said:


> how do pukka, not seen u on here for a while


Easy gaz I'm sweet mate how's you?


----------



## Buteneva (Nov 16, 2013)

Íàòàëüÿ, ó Âàñ êðàñèâûé è ïîëåçíûé áëîã. À ÿ ïûòàëàñü çàâåñòè ñâîé áëîã íà ïëàòíîé îñíîâå, íî íå õâàòàåò çíàíèé ñëåäèòü çà íèì. Óæå ÷åðåç ìåñÿö ó ìåíÿ çàêîí÷èëîñü ìåñòî íà õîñòèíãå))). Ïëàãèíû îïòèìèçèðóþò ÁÄ, íî ðåçóëüòàò íóëåâîé. Ïðèøëîñü ïåðåéòè íà áåñïëàòíûé òàðèô. Óñïåõîâ Âàøåìó áëîãó è ïðîäâèæåíèÿ!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Yeh it's got some bollox mate an I always take it at 9..10 is ment to be lethal haha
> Sure I've got a back flash cross might give it a shot when I start back out gunna a run a load of new stuff I've had for ages..
> 
> 
> ...


all good at last mate after a shitty last run, finally got me hands on an exo cut, so thats me in the clone only gang at last lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nope nothing at al gazaza!!


can just picture the veins bulging on ur temples haha


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 16, 2013)

some of the stems on moms going bit purp and woody hmmm I thort it mite be cos got lights on 24h they bak down to 18/6 donr bit of reading some say mite be lak of p.....but u cant bel the shit u read on google....some leafs looking bit dry too so put little bucket of water in there help with the humid......


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 16, 2013)

well i didn't ask what way it goes i just said i read a post about it? ,sorry i forgot u were born knowing everything about growing weed....


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Nov 16, 2013)

yes but i wasent asking witch way it goes i already no,i was just saying i saw a threat were it said they plant it the opposite way whats wrong with that?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 16, 2013)

this aint really a newb thread mate that's why there is a newb thread for your questions and ppl will answer......


ganjagrower94 said:


> well i didn't ask what way it goes i just said i read a post about it? ,sorry i forgot u were born knowing everything about growing weed....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy pukka long time no see mate hope alls well. Well what a stressful afternoon that's been trying to paint walls and ceilings with my 2yr old running loose round the gaff is no fun I tell ya. Time to bun a joint then cook dinner saus chips beans n egg proper


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> some of the stems on moms going bit purp and woody hmmm I thort it mite be cos got lights on 24h they bak down to 18/6 donr bit of reading some say mite be lak of p.....but u cant bel the shit u read on google....some leafs looking bit dry too so put little bucket of water in there help with the humid......


Dont worry bout the bits of purps in the stem it should be fine if the veins in your leaves go purp u got something wrong . And if its the exo going woody its coz its an old clone mate think how old that plant is  leaves drying out could either be fans on too fast drying your leaves or its too hot in there?


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 16, 2013)

gary bhoy where in scotland are you iv got psycho clone only


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> a personal favourite, brutal does not come close, not one headshot!
> 
> http://www.bestgore.com/torture/mexico-prosecutors-brother-tortured-beaten-baseball-bat/


oh I missed this one, they look exhausted after a few seconds on the bat must be hard work thanks ghb and I missed your earlier one yeah the leccy is a monster but so are the yields hopefully


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 16, 2013)

gary bhoy where in scotland are you iv got psycho clone only


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> gary bhoy where in scotland are you iv got psycho clone only


clear ur inbox


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 16, 2013)

just got steak off the shop lifters £5 should be £13 yum better get the eggs on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

just had a nice Di Maggios for dinner, rigatoni rustica and carbonnarra, cant beat a good italian


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just had a nice Di Maggios for dinner, rigatoni rustica and carbonnarra, cant beat a good italian


Good Italians hard to beat gaz, there's one round my way it's fuckin lovely, can't beat carbonara either


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 16, 2013)

hydrogrow123 said:


> good italians hard to beat gaz, there's one round my way it's fuckin lovely, can't beat carbonara either


lier lier cunt lier!

Thers fuk all decent round your way period!


----------



## erbsta (Nov 16, 2013)

beat my fish n chips from the oven. Been getting Basa recently, that shit tastes good 
I'm after a psycho or livers cut, have my own to share of clone only (original pre 2001 applejack)
I have just been suspended for 3 months from UK420 for discretely offering clones to a few regular peeps, cunts 
This forum seems much more chilled without worrying about what you say and to who. Militant wankers...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

just knocked this bad boy up apple and rubard fookin bostin with a bit a custard


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> lier lier cunt lier!
> 
> Thers fuk all decent round your way period!


We do good spuds when there's no famine


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2896477 just knocked this bad boy up apple and rubard fookin bostin with a bit a custard


Keep it warm Shawn, I'm on the way, ile bring lube.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We do good spuds when there's no famine


Mash & chips alround then , wouldn't rice have been a better option ? Better nutritionally ?, & it does great in Paddy fields !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

Had 25g of Cana butter in some chilly 40 mins ago, I'm scared now, on me own in house freekin out at shadows & shit, tasted like sweaty farts sucked out of a farmers wife's gangerine bum hole !, but fuck its strong & gettin worse , speak to me !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Had 25g of Cana butter in some chilly 40 mins ago, I'm scared now, on me own in house freekin out at shadows & shit, tasted like sweaty farts sucked out of a farmers wife's gangerine bum hole !, but fuck its strong & gettin worse , speak to me !


just sounds like a normal night in wales to me baz lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

ive got the wife and kids off to bed so got the house to myself, on me last beer tho so gonna nick the last of her voddy in a minute, its fucking dead in here so gonna jump on cod for a few games of zombies


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just sounds like a normal night in wales to me baz lol


Lol Gaz, u not rapein the mrs tonight then, no ?


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 16, 2013)

had lovely fairy delivery yday, couple of G each of 11wk livers and bluepit, 10wk pyscho and 9wk exo gotta give credit where its deserved all grown organic and dried and cured to perfection, i just been smoking the livers and bluepit so far, fuck me the livers at 11wks is nice real nice, has got some serious strength to it, dont get me wrong its still not that couch lock stone but its not spose to be tho, a joint of it has kept me on that happy livers buzz for hours....

gonna hit the pyscho and exo tomorrow and do me best to write up a full review, hats off Zedd you grown them real real nice, i no you think 200s is too cheap and i would have to agree for quality like that, also getting different flavours than ive tasted before from them strains think its the length of flower time and also the batshit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol Gaz, u not rapein the mrs tonight then, no ?


no she had a hard day at her new job 2day so giving her the night off, gonna rip the head off it myself later with a nice bit of midget porn lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no she had a hard day at her new job 2day so giving her the night off, gonna rip the head off it myself later with a nice bit of midget porn lol


Lmao u nutter !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 16, 2013)

next batch cherps honest mate use that trim to make hash or extract then make the butter from that not the trim, zero nasty taste....

how come your putting it in chilli etc mate? tastes bad enough in sweet cakes i couldnt imagine that weedy tasting butter in meals like that, i remember years ago Don cooked a fucking steak in cannabutter lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> next batch cherps honest mate use that trim to make hash or extract then make the butter from that not the trim, zero nasty taste....
> 
> how come your putting it in chilli etc mate? tastes bad enough in sweet cakes i couldnt imagine that weedy tasting butter in meals like that, i remember years ago Don cooked a fucking steak in cannabutter lol


Coz I'm a lazy cunt m8 !, mrs bought a couple cans of that stag hot chili, thought it would mask taste, like fuck ! Lol, but it's worth it for the long , big high.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2013)

Some things are worth the extra few bob, but here an oz is 300-400 OF SHITE so quality like that could get maybe an oz fir 500(no shit) mind you the 50 bags would be like 2g but quality over quantity I suppose lol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

4got to say , it might get ya stoned , but it fucks big time with ya shitter on the way out !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Coz I'm a lazy cunt m8 !, mrs bought a couple cans of that stag hot chili, thought it would mask taste, like fuck ! Lol, but it's worth it for the long , big high.



lemon cake i always found the best to mask the flavour, but serious mate i only made it the once with good hash and no flavour at all u could have given that butter to anyone lol i use to hate that weedy flavour, i member first time i ever ate it i just crumbled a Q of soapbar into a muffin mix then ate all the muffins at once, i honestly thought i was gonna die lol i couldnt stop spewing for hours lmao then i passed out for a mega sleep....


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 16, 2013)

a mate has owed me for ages, payed up today with a gram of the pure fuck me its rocket fuel have resisted all day but just caved in lolol


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 16, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> a mate has owed me for ages, payed up today with a gram of the pure fuck me its rocket fuel have resisted all day but just caved in lolol


Lmao get it down ya m8 !, I will try what u said with the butter this time , if I can muster the will power lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 16, 2013)

Note better than a nice package aye Rambo canna beat it mate  and sheepy you are a fuckin mad head arnt ya lmao u wanna american pie my crumble??? I don't think you'll need lube u seem the kinda guy who likes it dry with a bit a sand to make it course. Just woke up on sofa fookin comatosed I tell ya feel spangled


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Checked on my fellas this morning n another had come to the same ending of flopping over, could it be the cheap Chinese LED? I dunno what the fuck it is, gonna try just cfls but I dunno how the led would have caused it... I'm fucking stumped..my temps 28 max, humidity is at 51% it was watered 2 days ago


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Checked on my fellas this morning n another had come to the same ending of flopping over, could it be the cheap Chinese LED? I dunno what the fuck it is, gonna try just cfls but I dunno how the led would have caused it... I'm fucking stumped..my temps 28 max, humidity is at 51% it was watered 2 days ago


stop pussyfooting about with shit gear, buy urself a hps, some decent soil or coco and u shouldn't have these problems. I made a good few grand of my first decent grow and all of that money went into good quality equipment. I know ur Irish but ffs it'll pay of in the end. How much have u wasted already on shit equipment and seeds??


----------



## Buteneva (Nov 17, 2013)

Õì,ñîãëàñåí ñ ïðåäûäóùèìè âû ñêàçûâàíèÿìè


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

organic beef sausages with oven potatoes fried eggs eggs grilled mushroom, espresso and freshly squeezed orange juice.......fuck meditating and chanting today im gonna beat off to a bit o scat porn.........ommmmm


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> organic beef sausages with oven potatoes fried eggs eggs grilled mushroom, espresso and freshly squeezed orange juice.......fuck meditating and chanting today im gonna beat off to a bit o scat porn.........ommmmm


Lol, nothing like a Hearty breakfast b4 wearing yer ledge off to some scat porn of a Sunday morning Z !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

@Z , do you use Ripen on you're girls m8 ? , I know Rambone says good things about it, just looking for more opinions. I've used it once, but conditions were shite , so couldn't come to a conclusion .


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 17, 2013)

ghe ripen gets 10/10 from me!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> ghe ripen gets 10/10 from me!


Yes, I've used b4, but was wondering about taste ect, was just going to continue with the Dutch pro bloom & explode this run, I'm into week 8 tomoz & I got a full bottle of ripen .


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 17, 2013)

Cherpy you who I think you are?!?........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Afternoon cock gobblers. Just knocked a big stew up canna beat it with some cobs (bread rolls) for u weirdos Lol. Now time to bun a fatty yes please 

Never used ripen but ice says its good I just used to let mine go as long as they wanted unless they took the piss


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Afternoon cock gobblers. Just knocked a big stew up canna beat it with some cobs (bread rolls) for u weirdos Lol. Now time to bun a fatty yes please
> 
> Never used ripen but ice says its good I just used to let mine go as long as they wanted unless they took the piss


yeh this run i used ripen as instructed by the bottle, but i used for 3 weeks then a weeks canna flush and 3 days water, was very happy with the result, a lovely smooth smoke,

i do like the livers and whatnot.

easy pukka, u still on same number brother?
hows trix? moving i hear? stress.com innit bruv,lol

mornig bizzle

morning baz or sheep or wateve rthe fuk your name is, lol

morning eveyrone else in this mother fucker


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cherpy you who I think you are?!?........


I think so Puk's, it's Baz , lol

@ Ice morning m8, yes it's me .


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Afternoon cock gobblers. Just knocked a big stew up canna beat it with some cobs (bread rolls) for u weirdos Lol. Now time to bun a fatty yes please
> 
> Never used ripen but ice says its good I just used to let mine go as long as they wanted unless they took the piss


Ow be Shawny, yes I let them go until they look ripe, like a nice juicy plum or such like ,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I think so Puk's, it's Baz , lol
> 
> @ Ice morning m8, yes it's me .



WOOHOO!

so many names nowadays, so many n00bs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Ow be Shawny, yes I let them go until they look ripe, like a nice juicy plum or such like ,


Mmmmm or a nice juicy pair erm I mean pear


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Easy ice what u on with today then? Must agree lovely smooth smoke and is a fookin knockout woke up on sofa last night ain't done that since I was growing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 600w lumatek but its overkill for beg sunshine lol seeds are great btw and im using biobizz light mix so its got enough In it for 3 weeks but I know U mean good bro and im not gonna give up so its only a matter of time lol or so I think...gonna move the cfls closer id say, maybe that will help...gonna stop bitching about it n get back 2 U lads when I sort it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Veg** not beg


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

600 ain't overkill for veg its perfect even from a young seedling use that 600 ya Muppet or at least get it running in the next few days I know leccy ain't cheap but its worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I can stick the 400w in there then bang it up to 600 for flowering..always read that it would be 2 much but oh well, sound mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Nah I've always used a 600 for veg then upgraded to a 2nd tent and stuck a 400 in for veg in a 90x90 and it just don't cut it mate I did have a few too many like but still 600 all the way honestly. It will get warmer but its winter you'll be shaaaaand


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

But its a hps...thats ok is it??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 600w lumatek but its overkill for beg sunshine lol seeds are great btw and im using biobizz light mix so its got enough In it for 3 weeks but I know U mean good bro and im not gonna give up so its only a matter of time lol or so I think...gonna move the cfls closer id say, maybe that will help...gonna stop bitching about it n get back 2 U lads when I sort it


i use allmix which has more nutes than light mix and that is only enough for 1st 10 days to 2 weeks at most so if i were u id start light nutes after 10 days max about 1/4 strength. and if u are sure ur sticking wiv cfls for veg then have them no further than 2 inches away from top of ur plants with a fan blowing over the bulbs,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> But its a hps...thats ok is it??


get a MH bulb for it and ur sorted, can pick a decent one up on ebay for £20


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Hps bulb will be sound mate no worrys I did my first few crops using only a hps bulb and all was bang on not a huge difference from mh they are a bit better spectrum for veg tho


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

at cherpy yes I use ripen. its like ur home and dry with no further stress till chop, takes the stress out of finishing the plant rite, I use it at 4 ml/l not the 6 they rec as I have hot self made soil and my plants finish lime green rather than yellow so don't need the full whack......ripen is one of the best tips ive had and im organic up to that point so was sceptical


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> Freeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Nelson Mandela, oh yeah, 27 years in captivity I say freeeeeeee nelson mandela.........RIP mandela you cunt inventor of the necklace ha ha lmfao


People seem to forget that it was actually Winnie who ordered all those killings at the hands of the ANC's MK while Nelson was locked up.

She publicly endorsed necklacing in 86.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

some pics of my vegging ldies, just had them all out for a feed  1st pic is a group shot of big bang, purple pralysis & northern lights blue, 2nd and 3rd pic are my 2 purple paralysis they look very different so think i might have a cpl different phenos, and last 2 pics are the exo clone.

the 6 veggies are all 17 days from germ


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

nice one gaz them exo look exactly how a vegging clone should look.....nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> nice one gaz them exo look exactly how a vegging clone should look.....nice


cheers m8, im being extra careful with the exo dont wanna fuck it up after waiting 3 years to get my hands on it, but tbh so far its been pretty easy to grow, but ive heard it likes a good feed during flower.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers m8, im being extra careful with the exo dont wanna fuck it up after waiting 3 years to get my hands on it, but tbh so far its been pretty easy to grow, but ive heard it likes a good feed during flower.


It does Gaz , fed others along side it the ( few hazes & wot not) & they start to fry, but the exo soaks it up .


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> at cherpy yes I use ripen. its like ur home and dry with no further stress till chop, takes the stress out of finishing the plant rite, I use it at 4 ml/l not the 6 they rec as I have hot self made soil and my plants finish lime green rather than yellow so don't need the full whack......ripen is one of the best tips ive had and im organic up to that point so was sceptical


Cheers Mr Z, I will start it tommorow , start of week 8 tomoz.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Nov 17, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> People seem to forget that it was actually Winnie who ordered all those killings at the hands of the ANC's MK while Nelson was locked up.
> 
> She publicly endorsed necklacing in 86.


Afternoon Yorky, hope u & youres are all good, not seen u in a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks a million lads, really appreciate this, ill use my CFLs for now (ill add a few more both 6500 n 2700) since I told the missus id calm on the eBay for now but ill whip out the 400w hps soon then 600 for flowering.yeah, ill do a very light nute mix for after 10 days n see how she goes n again lads, SOUND AS A POUND.


----------



## BeeLeeDee (Nov 17, 2013)

I figured I may as well make an account and post on here, I've been browsing around for some time to get an idea of what I'm doing when it comes to Cannabis. This is my first time growing anything, let alone cannabis, so I'm treading the water gently.

This is very much a poor-man's grow though, I did everything for under £50! I got the insulation and such from a friend who grew two plants (Critical Hog and Pineapple Express, I loved the hog and pineapple was lovely to taste) Anyway, onto my strain... no idea what it is, got it in a bag of "Amnesia" but most dealers around here literally have no idea what they are getting... and I can't think the grower was great because the plant must have gone herm in order for me to be getting seeds in my baggies... So yeah, I germinated it for about four days and it had a huge root with tiny little roots shooting off it. Then I popped it into the soil and one day later it was about two inches tall! Is that normal? They must grow seriously fast under perfect conditions! 

Onto my setup, I'm using a 12 watt CFL bulb thats in the spectrum for vegetive growth and I've got a few more to add to my grow tent. For the flowering stage I've got several more CFLs in the ideal spectrum for flowering. The grow tent itself is a load of insulation formed into a cylinder with the plant on a raised platform in the center about four inches from the light. I've put a small flap at the bottom side of it to allow some airflow through it and I also use this hole to squirt water to raise the humidity (The grow tent sits bang on 24C and 55% humidity which I read up to be perfect conditions for my little buddy so I'm well happy with that!) To protect the plant from getting any light in its dark period I cover the whole thing with my black dressing gown haha! I've yet to install fans to gently blow on the plant so it bulks up its stalk and to generate some airflow but I'm doing that in good time. I've also got a small gauge I built into the tent that displays the temperature and humidity (I believe the temperature is accurate within +/- 1C and humidity within +/- 1%) I'm using Platon BatMix as the soil, supposedly the best stuff you can get. 

*I'm sure you're all about to recoil in disgust at this, I did try my best with what I had *
Now is the time I find out my pictures still have EXIF data and I get raided for wanting to grow a fucking plant.
Anyhow, here are some photos of the grow tent. It reminds me of a Dalek. From left to right -> First sprout. Day one. Later that night. Dalek Supreme. Barometer. Inside Dalek Supreme. My little buddy !
View attachment 2897630View attachment 2897631View attachment 2897632View attachment 2897633View attachment 2897634View attachment 2897635View attachment 2897636

I suppose most of you can't believe how dreadful my setup is, but its mine and I bloody love it!


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2013)

BeeLeeDee said:


> I figured I may as well make an account and post on here, I've been browsing around for some time to get an idea of what I'm doing when it comes to Cannabis. This is my first time growing anything, let alone cannabis, so I'm treading the water gently.
> 
> This is very much a poor-man's grow though, I did everything for under £50! I got the insulation and such from a friend who grew two plants (Critical Hog and Pineapple Express, I loved the hog and pineapple was lovely to taste) Anyway, onto my strain... no idea what it is, got it in a bag of "Amnesia" but most dealers around here literally have no idea what they are getting... and I can't think the grower was great because the plant must have gone herm in order for me to be getting seeds in my baggies... So yeah, I germinated it for about four days and it had a huge root with tiny little roots shooting off it. Then I popped it into the soil and one day later it was about two inches tall! Is that normal? They must grow seriously fast under perfect conditions!
> 
> ...


shit set up!, shit grower!, do us all a favour and fuck off now!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

trimmed 4 plants today, they been pulled of most leaves, hung for 3 days, then fine trimmed and paper bag for 24 hours.....ive got my dry down to 4 days, 5 if its fat bud, the paper bagging seems to really help with the finish of the buds.............this is only on the clone onlys, if u treat seed weed like this it will be gash


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

afternoon all......


----------



## BeeLeeDee (Nov 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> shit set up!, shit grower!, do us all a favour and fuck off now!


Fair enough, like I said I never claimed to be some Dr. Greenthumb...


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2013)

well you aint dr green anything just another fucking noob, and we don't like noobs here so how about you fuck off to wherever it is you just come from you slimy cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

BeeLeeDee said:


> I figured I may as well make an account and post on here, I've been browsing around for some time to get an idea of what I'm doing when it comes to Cannabis. This is my first time growing anything, let alone cannabis, so I'm treading the water gently.
> 
> This is very much a poor-man's grow though, I did everything for under £50! I got the insulation and such from a friend who grew two plants (Critical Hog and Pineapple Express, I loved the hog and pineapple was lovely to taste) Anyway, onto my strain... no idea what it is, got it in a bag of "Amnesia" but most dealers around here literally have no idea what they are getting... and I can't think the grower was great because the plant must have gone herm in order for me to be getting seeds in my baggies... So yeah, I germinated it for about four days and it had a huge root with tiny little roots shooting off it. Then I popped it into the soil and one day later it was about two inches tall! Is that normal? They must grow seriously fast under perfect conditions!
> 
> ...


how many cfls u gonna add to that bad boy 12 w for flower m8y?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Did U have to quote it all hahahaha


----------



## BeeLeeDee (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how many cfls u gonna add to that bad boy 12 w for flower m8y?


About six or so in the end at various heights all around the plant to try and cover as much of it as I can. Not going for some mega-yield here its just a little experiment to see how it gets on, personal use I suppose if it comes out fine. Obviously as the seed was in a bag its not feminised, so in the end this may just be a guy, either way I'll be happy, of course I'd much prefer a female.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

He said he would throw in another few watts for flowering so maybe 24 watts= watts n watts of time wasted


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks a million lads, really appreciate this, ill use my CFLs for now (ill add a few more both 6500 n 2700) since I told the missus id calm on the eBay for now but ill whip out the 400w hps soon then 600 for flowering.yeah, ill do a very light nute mix for after 10 days n see how she goes n again lads, SOUND AS A POUND.


See ther u go, this is maybe why people get fucked off with u askin questions, you've just been told by a few to get at least the 400hps in ther and u still decide to stick with the cfls, loadsa guys grow in here with 600w hps from star to finish, me included, they all go straight under from rooted clones, ffs I even root the clones under them


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

BeeLeeDee said:


> About six or so in the end at various heights all around the plant to try and cover as much of it as I can. Not going for some mega-yield here its just a little experiment to see how it gets on, personal use I suppose if it comes out fine. Obviously as the seed was in a bag its not feminised, so in the end this may just be a guy, either way I'll be happy, of course I'd much prefer a female.


dude, you really got to go great some shit about pot dude, seriously ur an uber noob haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> See ther u go, this is maybe why people get fucked off with u askin questions, you've just been told by a few to get at least the 400hps in ther and u still decide to stick with the cfls, loadsa guys grow in here with 600w hps from star to finish, me included, they all go straight under from rooted clones, ffs I even root the clones under them


nooooooo, I meant im gonna use the 2700 with it to add that lol extra spec sorry for any confusion was first bong of the day


----------



## BeeLeeDee (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> dude, you really got to go great some shit about pot dude, seriously ur an uber noob haha


Well the guy who leant me the stuff used CFLs all the way, what the fucks the problem, do you guys not read any of the shit I put? 
Fuck me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I was referring to the mh when on about not buying more off eBay as I have both 400w n 600w hps already n even a friend sorted me with a 1000w eye horti


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Watts that low is pointless dude, go to a grow shop n get a dual spec CFL simples but anything under 100w a plants kinda gay


----------



## BeeLeeDee (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Watts that low is pointless dude, go to a grow shop n get a dual spec CFL simples but anything under 100w a plants kinda gay


I know where you're coming from but like I said this is no big operation. I just want to grow one little plant, see how it gets on. If I actually feel the need to be shitting out ounces then I'll just go straight into HPS, but I don't as of yet. Its just to see how it gets on. And besides man, its a free seed, so whats the deal in the end? Not like I went to Rhino and shelled out a note just to fucking put it in a box with a CFL, obviously I'm not going to do that...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> nooooooo, I meant im gonna use the 2700 with it to add that lol extra spec sorry for any confusion was first bong of the day


No confusion m8, I know what u meant and I don't care if ur goina stick 270000000 cfls in ther, a few guys that can grow told u to ditch them but yet u seem to think ther too young for hps and u decide to stick with the cfls.....why ask for help and then just ignore it? Fair enough if it was shit advice but it's not and you've already got the 600hps sitting ther, fuck me light the thing up


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I was referring to the mh when on about not buying more off eBay as I have both 400w n 600w hps already n even a friend sorted me with a 1000w eye horti


Well then stick the fuckin thing in ther, Jesus Christ this place is gettin worse, boys sittin with 400,600 and 1000w hps lights and decide to grow with cfls


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

I m rooting clones under a 600w mh along with rooted clones and a mother psycho I am bush training, when theve rooted I chuck a square 8 panel t5 to make it 1 kw....for veg


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

best advice I can give a noob is to understand light and the inverse square law I=1/d2 and get a light meter and a few bulbs and see what the real intensity is .....low watt cfls are unsuitable for weed, they will still get u busted but you wont crop anything decent .......or taxed ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

In fairness maybe an mh is better for veg but if you got a hps then use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm on about using the cfls WITH THE HPS FOR A WIDER MORE VEG FRIENDLY SPEC!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

The 1000w is for if ny others ever fail as my balast is dimmable but im 100% gonna use the hps but thought it might be 2 much (which now I know its not) n the cfls have only ever been used with another form i.e. my LED


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks a million lads, really appreciate this, ill use my CFLs for now (ill add a few more both 6500 n 2700) since I told the missus id calm on the eBay for now but ill whip out the 400w hps soon then 600 for flowering.yeah, ill do a very light nute mix for after 10 days n see how she goes n again lads, SOUND AS A POUND.


i think you'll find u said you'll whip the 400 out SOON (why not now?) and the 600 for flowering (why not now?). Don't try come candy man with me cunt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> the cfls have only ever been used with another form i.e. my LED


still shite lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I cant whip it out now cuz the seedlings died lol that's why I was talking about this again so I have to pop some seeds first... The 600w will be tested n if its not 2 hot in the dr90ii(which ever thread pretty much says the 400 is max for it) ill use it, no reason not to but my temps a at the moment are 26 but the hoods gonna be air coolwd so I hope I can, bought the fucker for a reason. Candy man??? U saying im sweet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol, thanks bud lol but it had around 380w in there on nice spec n was just really till them lads got nicely rooted but that went to shite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Fuckin ell noob central up in here lmao. Go newbie central god damn it


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

id practice on tomatoes first guys......


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I cant whip it out now cuz the seedlings died lol that's why I was talking about this again so I have to pop some seeds first... The 600w will be tested n if its not 2 hot in the dr90ii(which ever thread pretty much says the 400 is max for it) ill use it, no reason not to but my temps a at the moment are 26 but the hoods gonna be air coolwd so I hope I can, bought the fucker for a reason. Candy man??? U saying im sweet?


u have found a forum where this member put 2 kw in a 1.4 x 1.4.........these lite weights with leds and cfls tscshh.....remember the rule.....50w per sq ft MINIMUM for mj


----------



## Insomniac2013 (Nov 17, 2013)

*hi complete noob here. i have 4 pineapple chunk plants started them in 6.5ltr pots on veg and changed to 10ltr once I put them on 12/12 and now 2 weeks into flower the roots are starting to hang out of the drainage holes. they are around 2 foot tall now and very bushy, do i need to transfer to bigger pots??? also the top fan leaves have turned a light cloudy color and growth seems to have stopped in the last week. please help!!!! as i said complete noob so any help is appreciated thanks




*


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

anyway this thread is getting sloppy, whats all this grow talk.....bring back the anarchy


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

for all u newbs that don't listen to the pros on ere.....few staps of my first time...ill admit wernt the best and I didn't kno fbuk all but 1 thing I did is listen lot of ppl here are seriously amazing growers not little petty ones so if u want my advice.....listen and listen again.......and don't think ah fbuk it ill do it my way because I thinks its betta......and certnly don't back answer a pro cos they wont have time for u after that.....I listend and now I can certainly grow.......


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

ask here........https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/


Insomniac2013 said:


> *hi complete noob here. i have 4 pineapple chunk plants started them in 6.5ltr pots on veg and changed to 10ltr once I put them on 12/12 and now 2 weeks into flower the roots are starting to hang out of the drainage holes. they are around 2 foot tall now and very bushy, do i need to transfer to bigger pots??? also the top fan leaves have turned a light cloudy color and growth seems to have stopped in the last week. please help!!!! as i said complete noob so any help is appreciated thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 17, 2013)

Awwww leave the poor newbs alone , you'll be stoving there faces in with hammers next !, Hydro, I sense u are quite tense tonight m8 lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> for all u newbs that don't listen to the pros on ere.....few staps of my first time...View attachment 2897810View attachment 2897811ill admit wernt the best and I didn't kno fbuk all but 1 thing I did is listen lot of ppl here are seriously amazing growers not little petty ones so if u want my advice.....listen and listen again.......and don't think ah fbuk it ill do it my way because I thinks its betta......and certnly don't back answer a pro cos they wont have time for u after that.....I listend and now I can certainly grow.......


Fuck all wrong with them imc , tidy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I know that now zeddd, thanks for that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I do love a bit of MADNESS nothing says male bonding like making shit of one another haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Awwww leave the poor newbs alone , you'll be stoving there faces in with hammers next !, Hydro, I sense u are quite tense tonight m8 lol.


Sometimes I don't post much baz but I read the thread everyday, I suppose when I read so much shit then when I post I lash outta bit, I speak my mind tho baz......right wers that fukin hammer at!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

As much of a cock monger that U are hydro I know U mean well dude and I haven't been posting so long but I have seen some stupid shit (mine included I suppose) and its understanding how one would get a tad moody


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIoLKwsriI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Monster buds on that thing.....monster


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

how to grow weed.....seed in jiffy pellet in drk til pops up....put in soil in a 10 litre pot with allmix lightly water....stick under 600w mh with a fan blowing..........do this then ask again in a week when u will need more advice.......pH ur water to 6.5.......and keep soil lightly moist for the first week...........THATS IT


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> As much of a cock monger that U are hydro I know U mean well dude and I haven't been posting so long but I have seen some stupid shit (mine included I suppose) and its understanding how one would get a tad moody


Less of the cock monger dickhead, I'm on the same island as u remember, ill find u ye little fucker lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how to grow weed.....seed in jiffy pellet in drk til pops up....put in soil in a 10 litre pot with allmix lightly water....stick under 600w mh with a fan blowing..........do this then ask again in a week when u will need more advice.......pH ur water to 6.5.......and keep soil lightly moist for the first week...........THATS IT


That should keep them at bay for a while z


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

So ur irish then?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That should keep them at bay for a while z


you seem to underestimate how ignorant us noobs are haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So ur irish then?


Kinda........


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

oi u paddy spud muncher u tryin to stir up a bit of "sectarian" violence northern Ireland vs bongo bongo /la la land...bring it on


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

land of Ming ffs ha ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> oi u paddy spud muncher u tryin to stir up a bit of "sectarian" violence northern Ireland vs bongo bongo /la la land...bring it on


Lmao, no m8, I can be whatever I need to be to fit in, spend a fair bit of time on both sides lol. Ur right about the bongo bongo / la la land tho


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Hahahahahahha, I wasn't born here myself mate haha but I consider myself Irish well I talk enough shit to be considered Irish so Irish I am haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Lmao @ "sectarian" violence.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

you two terrorizing the thread picking on the noobs lol fuck he dus like like to ask a few stupid questions tho so fair game lol

sorry zedd that i aint wrote a full report on the samples yet, im not even half way threw them fucking el mate thats some seriously strong smoke, i been loving the livers you really nailed that and ive never tasted it taken at 11wks shit it has some stone to it, last for hours and the flavours on the livers are spot on.

the bluepit i been enjoying too, is a slightly different pheno to the other bluepit i smoked but still fucking lovely just different, had a pyscho today aswel what you trying to do to me man it almost fucking killed me 10wk well grown,dried and cured pyscho is not for the faint hearted lmao i was cabbaged for hours lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, no m8, I can be whatever I need to be to fit in, spend a fair bit of time on both sides lol. Ur right about the bongo bongo / la la land tho


sorry hg I wasn't speaking to you like that it was the other one....relapse guy, as u know I only pretend to care about these things, theres good everywhere etc, I just hate the fukin politicians and religious leaders who spunk on kids and fuk the economys of every country they infect, they are all in the same perverts club all dodgy..like u say ts best not to come in here and be ignorant....or assume others are cos they jus grow weed .....u smoking some nice hg at the mo?......


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

hg just is a angry fucker when hes low on green lol or paying for it lol

just messing, well actually no i aint you are hg lolol hows ya doing mate?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you two terrorizing the thread picking on the noobs lol fuck he dus like like to ask a few stupid questions tho so fair game lol
> 
> sorry zedd that i aint wrote a full report on the samples yet, im not even half way threw them fucking el mate thats some seriously strong smoke, i been loving the livers you really nailed that and ive never tasted it taken at 11wks shit it has some stone to it, last for hours and the flavours on the livers are spot on.
> 
> the bluepit i been enjoying too, is a slightly different pheno to the other bluepit i smoked but still fucking lovely just different, had a pyscho today aswel what you trying to do to me man it almost fucking killed me 10wk well grown,dried and cured pyscho is not for the faint hearted lmao i was cabbaged for hours lol


hey man good to see ya we been playing up as u can see......glad u liked the smoke, cos of those genetics u gave me I am now growin the best gear I ever grew and am so pleased with it I cant tell ya


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sorry hg I wasn't speaking to you like that it was the other one....relapse guy, as u know I only pretend to care about these things, theres good everywhere etc, I just hate the fukin politicians and religious leaders who spunk on kids and fuk the economys of every country they infect, they are all in the same perverts club all dodgy..like u say ts best not to come in here and be ignorant....or assume others are cos they jus grow weed .....u smoking some nice hg at the mo?......


none of that religion bollocks bothers me m8, fuk em all lol. Smoking some nice weed at the min I am


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> hey man good to see ya we been playing up as u can see......glad u liked the smoke, cos of those genetics u gave me I am now growin the best gear I ever grew and am so pleased with it I cant tell ya


your doing them fucking proud mate, thats some serious qaulity smoke its alrite having the genetics but you gotta know how to grow n dry them right hats off mate credit where its deserved if it was shit as you no i would bloody say but thats some of the nicest i smoked of the strains, i still aint even opened the exo yet lol still got loads left of the others its fucking strong zedd lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> hg just is a angry fucker when hes low on green lol or paying for it lol
> 
> just messing, well actually no i aint you are hg lolol hows ya doing mate?


Lol, I've got weed m8 about a half oz but yeah u are right I had to pay for it ffs. I'm good m8, fuckin working 12 hours a day near home tho, 7 days a week but goina have to take next Sunday off to get a good binge lol. And them other things came lol, along with 100% refund..,,oh yeah


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

that blue pit phenol I had looked dif from the ones I saw DST and another growers, mine was mainlined from the second node for 4 mains......the colas were huge fat fuckers all the way down to the split....well...they were decent and hugely proportioned.....I pulled the blue pit at 11 due to a few nana s appering but it could have gone nicely to 12 so perhaps was a fat slow growing pheno....nice shit watevva...


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, I've got weed m8 about a half oz but yeah u are right I had to pay for it ffs. I'm good m8, fuckin working 12 hours a day near home tho, 7 days a week but goina have to take next Sunday off to get a good binge lol. And them other things came lol, along with 100% refund..,,oh yeah


sweeeeeeeeet i fucking love it when that happens, i had a few gooduns like that refund and the goods lol

thats a touch mate with the work close to home, dunno bout 7days a week tho u mad fucker u do like to graft dont ya fair play, got gifted a g of the pure last night fucking el geezer its the rocket fuel smells right looks right n fucks you up lol i was up till 4am last night and didnt even finish half lol feeling like a cheeky one after me chinky me finks.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> that blue pit phenol I had looked dif from the ones I saw DST and another growers, mine was mainlined from the second node for 4 mains......the colas were huge fat fuckers all the way down to the split....well...they were decent and hugely proportioned.....I pulled the blue pit at 11 due to a few nana s appering but it could have gone nicely to 12 so perhaps was a fat slow growing pheno....nice shit watevva...


its still bloody lovely just different to the only other bluepit i smoked, two fairly different phenos i would say.

whats your poison tonight then mate?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> none of that religion bollocks bothers me m8, fuk em all lol. Smoking some nice weed at the min I am


yeah mate im just chanellin a bit of rage about that thing ffs the people involved in it were from that sorta priveledged background, think they can do wat they fukin like, he he I am going to have some fun with those cunts but all very careful and stealthy like....and very funny too


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

gonna get some psycho....the mrs wont smoke it cos I foolishly told her what u told me and that it sends u a bit looneyafter a few months....she s so funny ...wont go near it ha ha


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> gonna get some psycho....the mrs wont smoke it cos I foolishly told her what u told me and that it sends u a bit looneyafter a few months....she s so funny ...wont go near it ha ha


lolol some people can handle it some carnt, it aint just me whos said that ive known more than a few say its too strong and me personally it dus make me fucking abit pyscho after caning it for a few oz but some people can smoke it non stop i certainly carnt, more than once ive binged on it and ended up getting real paranoid after a few oz in a short period and today when i smoked yours i was a fucking mong for hours lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> sweeeeeeeeet i fucking love it when that happens, i had a few gooduns like that refund and the goods lol
> 
> thats a touch mate with the work close to home, dunno bout 7days a week tho u mad fucker u do like to graft dont ya fair play, got gifted a g of the pure last night fucking el geezer its the rocket fuel smells right looks right n fucks you up lol i was up till 4am last night and didnt even finish half lol feeling like a cheeky one after me chinky me finks.


My m8s got a 0.2 sample of good stuff on the way for me too....he's all over it lol. The last message he got of lf the guy about them things read like this "have u recieved ur letter from customs yet?" Cheeky fucker, he's definitely not gettin the coins


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lolol some people can handle it some carnt, it aint just me whos said that ive known more than a few say its too strong and me personally it dus make me fucking abit pyscho after caning it for a few oz but some people can smoke it non stop i certainly carnt, more than once ive binged on it and ended up getting real paranoid after a few oz in a short period and today when i smoked yours i was a fucking mong for hours lmao


lol, old age an all that....I can smoke the psycho all the time, I'd smoke it forever, well that's the plan, that an the livers I think lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

yer wernt bad.......thanks to many off here.......


bazoomer said:


> Fuck all wrong with them imc , tidy


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> lol, old age an all that....I can smoke the psycho all the time, I'd smoke it forever, well that's the plan, that an the livers I think lol


my favourite is exo....the flavours in it are amazng but subdued and the stone and high are 10/10


----------



## Jboundsy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone need a bit of advice as a newbie. Right here goes!!
I have 6 girls on 2 50litre nft trays 3 600hps vegd for 5 weeks lstd
Using the full canna range
Temps are 29-31 day and 23-25 night decent air flow but humidity is 80% I have de humid now which gave me a nice 50% but constantly having to empty!! I'm 5 and half weeks in flower and they seem really slow buds not that fat
Probly about 1.5 inch fat and 6 long on the biggest ones.
Been told it's either psycosis or bc my question is will the last 2.5 weeks Make a big difference in size? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> lol, old age an all that....I can smoke the psycho all the time, I'd smoke it forever, well that's the plan, that an the livers I think lol


it is hg im getting too old for the mega strong shit, makes me paranoid tbh well the first one does i soon get threw it tho lol ive really grown fond of the livers i didnt rate it as much when i first grew it but i would always chop it early which didnt help, i really like the lighter more uppy stone of the livers now, and the flavours n smells are intense.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

rolls eyes...... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/


Jboundsy said:


> Hi everyone need a bit of advice as a newbie. Right here goes!!
> I have 6 girls on 2 50litre nft trays 3 600hps vegd for 5 weeks lstd
> Using the full canna range
> Temps are 29-31 day and 23-25 night decent air flow but humidity is 80% I have de humid now which gave me a nice 50% but constantly having to empty!! I'm 5 and half weeks in flower and they seem really slow buds not that fat
> ...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

im looking 4wd to trying this ag....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> my favourite is exo....the flavours in it are amazng but subdued and the stone and high are 10/10


See I'm goin with what works for me z, in my setup the psychosis out performs the exo as will the livers by the looks so that's the reason I'll stick to them, and my psychosis is always nicer than the exo taste whys, different strokes and all that eh


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> im looking 4wd to trying this ag....


how long you got left now then imc? must be getting close now.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

4 weeks till 10......


rambo22 said:


> how long you got left now then imc? must be getting close now.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> it is hg im getting too old for the mega strong shit, makes me paranoid tbh well the first one does i soon get threw it tho lol ive really grown fond of the livers i didnt rate it as much when i first grew it but i would always chop it early which didnt help, i really like the lighter more uppy stone of the livers now, and the flavours n smells are intense.


Been smoking some livers lately and I'm liking the taste of it, a little like the psychosis in flavour I think, fruity or something


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Been smoking some livers lately and I'm liking the taste of it, a little like the psychosis in flavour I think, fruity or something


yeah more fruity than cheesy, the livers can yield real good too if grown right, lovely bit of smoke fucking easy sell.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

been trying to keep exo low and bushy..... psy the same.....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

have to keep trimming them down lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

fucking el hg the price of coins at the minit...........shit

gone up near a tonne in a matter of days too.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 4 weeks till 10......


i thought u was a little further in than that, but at least your on the home straight now, the AG i have smoked went 11 do you think yours will be ready at 10? or is it a case of they coming down ready or not lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

well be 3 weeks 2moz I think......yer im shure they will be done at 10.....but yes if not they still coming down may give few days or 2.......see what they like wen I hit them with the ripen to finish.....


rambo22 said:


> i thought u was a little further in than that, but at least your on the home straight now, the AG i have smoked went 11 do you think yours will be ready at 10? or is it a case of they coming down ready or not lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> been trying to keep exo low and bushy.....View attachment 2897966 psy the same.....


lookin good there mate, plant healthy youll get lots of tops of the psycho too with a bit of training, that exo looks nuts


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well be 3 weeks 2moz I think......yer im shure they will be done at 10.....but yes if not they still coming down may give few days or 2.......see what they like wen I hit them with the ripen to finish.....


yeah i was gonna say that, might be a good strain to use the ripen on, im no expert on the strain mate was just very impressed the few times i got to smoke it ive never grown it or nowt, i member tho the trichs on her where huge, honest it looked like it had been rained on lol and the flavour was lovely kinda like a cheesy fruity mix up with a nice sativa high.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

then bring on the wilmas n exo...woooootaaaaa 


imcjayt said:


> well be 3 weeks 2moz I think......yer im shure they will be done at 10.....but yes if not they still coming down may give few days or 2.......see what they like wen I hit them with the ripen to finish.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el hg the price of coins at the minit...........shit
> 
> gone up near a tonne in a matter of days too.


I know, when we got the refund the coins wer worth a fair bit more, spent them on a few bits of weed, there's offers to be had on sr at the min. The dearer the coins get the dearer they are to buy too, last I looked I think they wer worth about 300 but ud have to pay about 340 for them


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

yer the psy looks the same as exo both had the same traning trimming ect....im just looking 4wd to actually cracking them in now.......


zeddd said:


> lookin good there mate, plant healthy youll get lots of tops of the psycho too with a bit of training, that exo looks nuts


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

the buds on the ag are prob double the size and with than the bc atm........smells nice too


rambo22 said:


> yeah i was gonna say that, might be a good strain to use the ripen on, im no expert on the strain mate was just very impressed the few times i got to smoke it ive never grown it or nowt, i member tho the trichs on her where huge, honest it looked like it had been rained on lol and the flavour was lovely kinda like a cheesy fruity mix up with a nice sativa high.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I know, when we got the refund the coins wer worth a fair bit more, spent them on a few bits of weed, there's offers to be had on sr at the min. The dearer the coins get the dearer they are to buy too, last I looked I think they wer worth about 300 but ud have to pay about 340 for them


i was just thinking i wish i had them 2k's worth that where lost in escrow when it got done, fuck they where only 60quid a coin then that 2k would be worth near 10k now arrrrghhhh

have you got the link to sr 2.0?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

thinking of doing the 60/40 hydro......2 inch hole in bottom of pots so can go into Wilma base and have a few airstones in there.....that's me plan atm.....


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thinking of doing the 60/40 hydro......2 inch hole in bottom of pots so can go into Wilma base and have a few airstones in there.....that's me plan atm.....


i would have loved to have grown in maybe the dwc system but tbh mate was always abit scared of fucking it up so just stuck with what i knew, but i have smoked hydro grown weed that taste near as good as any soil grown and have seen some amazing yields growing hydro.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Silkroad&#8203;6ownowfk.onion


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i would have loved to have grown in maybe the dwc system but tbh mate was always abit scared of fucking it up so just stuck with what i knew, but i have smoked hydro grown weed that taste near as good as any soil grown and have seen some amazing yields growing hydro.


Theres a good possibility I could have a big 12 pot DWC grow goin at the start of next year if things go well


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Theres a good possibility I could have a big 12 pot DWC grow goin at the start of next year if things go well


i followed enough grows and read enough the dwc system give you some mega yields hg when done right.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

well few of the lads in shop using the 25l pulled between 38 and 40+ on 8 pots.....so we will see lol


rambo22 said:


> i would have loved to have grown in maybe the dwc system but tbh mate was always abit scared of fucking it up so just stuck with what i knew, but i have smoked hydro grown weed that taste near as good as any soil grown and have seen some amazing yields growing hydro.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

yer dwc ment to be best for yields...well that's what ppl say anyways........


rambo22 said:


> i followed enough grows and read enough the dwc system give you some mega yields hg when done right.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> thinking of doing the 60/40 hydro......2 inch hole in bottom of pots so can go into Wilma base and have a few airstones in there.....that's me plan atm.....


The roots will have to work ther way along the tray to the hole into the res, unless u cut more holes in the tray but that'll weaking it like fuck. They will work there way to the hole but best to cover the tray. On one of the systems I had I got that black plastic stuff..coarex I think u call it and cut it the size of the tray and cut the pots out of it, kept the light of the roots


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i followed enough grows and read enough the dwc system give you some mega yields hg when done right.


ive a nice psychosis beast in one at the min, goina flower it in a week so well see how that does


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Right I'm off, see ye's


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> ive a nice psychosis beast in one at the min, goina flower it in a week so well see how that does


have you ever grown with before mate? you got one of them oxypots aint ya?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

well plan was in bottom of pots theres this mesh stuff u can get for roots to grow thru and coco/pebbles wont come out.....so a 2 inch hole in bottom of pot then a hole under it in Wilma tray so roots can find there way down....bloke in shop dose that and had some pretty good results.....


Hydrogrow123 said:


> The roots will have to work ther way along the tray to the hole into the res, unless u cut more holes in the tray but that'll weaking it like fuck. They will work there way to the hole but best to cover the tray. On one of the systems I had I got that black plastic stuff..coarex I think u call it and cut it the size of the tray and cut the pots out of it, kept the light of the roots


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

will be good to see your wilma grow with the exo n pyscho's imc, hg has grown them strains with the wilma for a while with some real nice yields, hydro increase's yield deffo but another easy way is just to crank up the lightege is easy to keep temps down in the winter and the extra yield always far outways the cost of running the extra light or 2.

i member seeing some yanky grow on riu years ago, all big dwc buckets and they had 4k worth of vertical light on each plant a mix of hps n mh, there was only 10 plants but the yield was insane something crazy like 20kgs of the ten, there was loads of pics etc looked sweet.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

shldnt have no probs now with temps in summer with new rig.....I think im more excited to actualy trying to do the exo n that some justice well make it a nice grow so u lot can say well done ha ha....but we will see....dunno if poping the psy in first time just gonna keep her going as mom for time being......will be exo ,traning and scrog.....


rambo22 said:


> will be good to see your wilma grow with the exo n pyscho's imc, hg has grown them strains with the wilma for a while with some real nice yields, hydro increase's yield deffo but another easy way is just to crank up the lightege is easy to keep temps down in the winter and the extra yield always far outways the cost of running the extra light or 2.
> 
> i member seeing some yanky grow on riu years ago, all big dwc buckets and they had 4k worth of vertical light on each plant a mix of hps n mh, there was only 10 plants but the yield was insane something crazy like 20kgs of the ten, there was loads of pics etc looked sweet.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> shldnt have no probs now with temps in summer with new rig.....I think im more excited to actualy trying to do the exo n that some justice well make it a nice grow so u lot can say well done ha ha....but we will see....dunno if poping the psy in first time just gonna keep her going as mom for time being......will be exo ,traning and scrog.....


some people seem to struggle with the exo, i dont know why cause i found her the easiest to grow and get the good flavour from but in the next breath i struggled to grow the livers each time and many have no probs with her lol its what works for you really as your see, but what you will end up with is really easily donated end product lol from any of them, people look and more so smell green before they take it and theres very few that smell like them strains do, i will be interested to see if you can push for more than the going rate in your area i no you said its that set price for anything but they really do stink like no others.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

lol yes mate I aint letting that exo go for no 180s lol ill keep curing it until it goes.....fuk that lol id put the what 60 sqid in car n take it aslwere first lol


rambo22 said:


> some people seem to struggle with the exo, i dont know why cause i found her the easiest to grow and get the good flavour from but in the next breath i struggled to grow the livers each time and many have no probs with her lol its what works for you really as your see, but what you will end up with is really easily donated end product lol from any of them, people look and more so smell green before they take it and theres very few that smell like them strains do, i will be interested to see if you can push for more than the going rate in your area i no you said its that set price for anything but they really do stink like no others.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> lol yes mate I aint letting that exo go for no 180s lol ill keep curing it until it goes.....fuk that lol id put the what 60 sqid in car n take it aslwere first lol


lol i was just saying it mate cause i smoked a good amount of your last batch which went for that price and yes it was well worth it, was some very strong bc but the exo n likes off stink loads more n have more bag appeal i just wondered if you would push for more, i think you could do it with the AG too probably its quite the exotic smoke you dont see it or hear of it being for sale very often.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

well I aint gonna lie I took a bud off dryed it 2 days ago off the ag I kno was early but.....was nice and I was fbuked even more so wen I tried my bc last run...the flavors n tais was so diff too....but ill take a nother chop in 2 weeks......and wen done yll get fairy as u r the tester lmaoooo


rambo22 said:


> lol i was just saying it mate cause i smoked a good amount of your last batch which went for that price and yes it was well worth it, was some very strong bc but the exo n likes off stink loads more n have more bag appeal i just wondered if you would push for more, i think you could do it with the AG too probably its quite the exotic smoke you dont see it or hear of it being for sale very often.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

don't mind letting the ag go for set price but exo I cant do that.....its downgrading its name and value at 180 lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> don't mind letting the ag go for set price but exo I cant do that.....its downgrading its name and value at 180 lolol


lmao 180s aint so bad if theres 10,20 or more, lots of the uk wont pay more than that for bulk of anything but theres plenty more that will lol spose its just dependent on the supply n demand in whatever areas???

you see singles etc go for silly price's but 10+ well imo anyway youve have a result to get anything over 200s cash, ticks different mind i do no plenty who tick higher prices but fuck that i use to hate tick never done it, if the weeds good enough most peope will always find the money somewhere 5mins after being refused tick lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 17, 2013)

tru mate my man cldnt get hold of anything last week and his norm 180 he had to pay 200+ so yer dippends on whats about...but it will be 200 min on the exo.....if they don't want then fbuk them they don't kno there shit do they.....


rambo22 said:


> lmao 180s aint so bad if theres 10,20 or more, lots of the uk wont pay more than that for bulk of anything but theres plenty more that will lol spose its just dependent on the supply n demand in whatever areas???


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> tru mate my man cldnt get hold of anything last week and his norm 180 he had to pay 200+ so yer dippends on whats about...but it will be 200 min on the exo.....if they don't want then fbuk them they don't kno there shit do they.....


thats the truth imc, countrywide your getting 0.7-1.0g for a tens 1.4-2.0g a scores 200s is a fair price on bulk leaves plenty of room for the next man to have a earn.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> thats the truth imc, countrywide your getting 0.7-1.0g for a tens 1.4-2.0g a scores 200s is a fair price on bulk leaves plenty of room for the next man to have a earn.


fuck up here u dont even get a ten bag, it scores only and it ranges between 1g-2g for score dependent on quality and supplier, if i have to buy a score bag i wont accept less than 1.8. when im selling my own stuff it all goes for £220 an oz, but i also do it in score bags as well and put out 2g and then i make 280 off an oz takes longer to shift but if u have the patience u can make a gd bit more on ur crop, i cud get away with giving a lot less but i try not to be greedy like most dealers out there, i know what its like to need a smoke but then get a shit bag that has to last u a day or 2.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck up here u dont even get a ten bag, it scores only and it ranges between 1g-2g for score dependent on quality and supplier, if i have to buy a score bag i wont accept less than 1.8. when im selling my own stuff it all goes for £220 an oz, but i also do it in score bags as well and put out 2g and then i make 280 off an oz takes longer to shift but if u have the patience u can make a gd bit more on ur crop, i cud get away with giving a lot less but i try not to be greedy like most dealers out there, i know what its like to need a smoke but then get a shit bag that has to last u a day or 2.


i havent brought it for years mate i wont its just too painfull and a friendly deal in the south is considered 2g a scores, i no people who lived in the same parts of east london near 30yrs and aint no fools but all they can get at best for a score is 2g lol its just the going rate that or more often much less as you say.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

its just greed m8, up till about 3 years ago i was paying £20 an eighth and 35 a Q now its 65 a Q its just ridiculous it aint as if the cost of growing has went up fuck the equipment i cheaper now than its ever been and more readily available, thats why once i get this nxt harvest done in feb and i have my perp grow sorted i hopefully wont need to be buying anthing again for a very long time


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I sell 1oz for £200 and 3 for £550 its goes very quick i earn and leave room for the dealer to earn too happy all round btw whoever said autos were shit is so wrong I have 3 autos growing with my cotton candy kush and they are over 4 ft tall and super bushy they have about4-5 weeks left too lol starting to pack on the buds my last auto was boi diesel mass and I pulled over 80g from her now I have bio again sweetooth and big bang and they are all beasts esp sweetooth and bio and the smoke from bio is on par with some photos imo if I can pull min 9 oz from 3 autos that can't be bad


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its just greed m8, up till about 3 years ago i was paying £20 an eighth and 35 a Q now its 65 a Q its just ridiculous it aint as if the cost of growing has went up fuck the equipment i cheaper now than its ever been and more readily available, thats why once i get this nxt harvest done in feb and i have my perp grow sorted i hopefully wont need to be buying anthing again for a very long time


i aint seen them prices 20 a eighth 35 a Q 65 a half, 120 a oz lol not for prob 6-7yrs now spose we can be thankful the invasion of sprayed weed has died down or stopped i aint seen none of that for a while now, no doubt its still about somewhere tho lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was told here to throw the bio too lol excellent smoke and great yielder


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i aint seen them prices 20 a eighth 35 a Q 65 a half, 120 a oz lol not for prob 6-7yrs now spose we can be thankful the invasion of sprayed weed has died down or stopped i aint seen none of that for a while now, no doubt its still about somewhere tho lol


yeah not seen any sprayed shit in a cpl years myself either thank fuck


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I remember grit or sand in a bag of I bought years ago lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 17, 2013)

Weren't all that sprayed shit imported from Holland? It was known as dutch round ere fuckin horrible stuff didn't smoke properly and the ash end went hard and black nasty tackle.cant beat good old English home grown


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah was known as Dutch around my way it still pops up for sale now n then at 150 an oz and even then I don't know anyone who buys it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

I found an 8th the other week at a wedding and that was a bit Dutchy in smell and appearance but smoked fine.
I remember some dutch being sound and quite nice then it just went shitty for that extra weight!!! 

Been up since half 5 little man given me shit 1st thing in morning no good I tell ya bless him


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I had to buy some weed coz the missus sold my 3oz perci jar!!!! I was fuming as it was cured perfect bud so I bought leafy shitty weed,I had phone call from a fella I hadn't seen in a while asking bout when my weed is ready etc he also asked if my weed tastes like homegrown? all weed is grown the same way whether at home or in a factory the only difference is theres more care taken growing at home than someone who has a cash crop and pulls early,I'm gonna have to buy more weed today and hope someone has something decent lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

If anyone wants big cure-mason jars go to wilkinson they are the cheapest and excellent quality you can fit around 3oz in the biggest ones,they star from£3 and go up to £6 for the giant one I have loads coz if someone buys 3oz it comes in the cure jar


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Feckin ell round ere ya get 3 oz in a asda bag lmao not a nice mason jar. Yeh love it when folk go in about homegrown as long as they got good genetics and know what they doin its as good as any other green out there is say. What u letting your missis handle your green for u? You should know women are daft lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah I only let her doit coz i work in security and risk losing licence if caught i also look like an asbo lol i don't meet anyone and no one comes to house I know I'm super paranoid and old bill ain't out to get small growers but once I've had a joint i look out the window at every car that drives by,shit myself when choppers are above my house lol it don't help that my extractor fan sounds like corcord has made a return in my bedroom,when this grow is finnished I will spend whatever it takes to get the quietest fan I can buy,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol nowt wrong with been a bit para but Yeh u might be a lil overboard its the best way tho.RVK or RUCK never used a ruck but I can vouch for rvk's there good nice n quiet.I found my biggest problem was the smell next grow will be a sealed room for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I had to buy some weed coz the missus sold my 3oz perci jar!!!! I was fuming as it was cured perfect bud so I bought leafy shitty weed,I had phone call from a fella I hadn't seen in a while asking bout when my weed is ready etc he also asked if my weed tastes like homegrown? all weed is grown the same way whether at home or in a factory the only difference is theres more care taken growing at home than someone who has a cash crop and pulls early,I'm gonna have to buy more weed today and hope someone has something decent lol


sold your percy stash?!?!?!? are you on speaking terms yet or is furniture still flying?


shawnybizzle said:


> Weren't all that sprayed shit imported from Holland? It was known as dutch round ere fuckin horrible stuff didn't smoke properly and the ash end went hard and black nasty tackle.cant beat good old English home grown


word was it was some gang from liverpool that had links up to glasgow.


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

My missus didn't only sell my perci but earlier in the week she threw my ice hash!! Bout 5 grams I wouldn't mind if I could buy good weed but most have shit and the your lucky to get 1.7 for £20 if it is good makes me pissed and wanna charge £250 an oz lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I was looking at the solo cup auto comp what is the point?? Most are lucky to get an 8th dry lol what a waste of seed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2013)

oh man i'd go fucking spare. taking the GHD's to her nipples!

anyone know how OKPAy WORKS? I'M TRYING TO GET SOME BITCOINS N WONDERING WHY okpay IS ALWAYS CHEAPER THAN NATIONAL BANK TRANSFER? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> I was looking at the solo cup auto comp what is the point?? Most are lucky to get an 8th dry lol what a waste of seed


 well i'm of the opinion autos are a waste of money no matter what you do, so you may as well have fun growing them.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

it was the polish lads up here that was selling all the sprayed weed, never seen any of it from anywhere else


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeh don wouldn't surprise me them jocks had something to with sprayed weed  Lol. I heard all sorts that it was sprayed mid flower or dipped in a solution and the bud soaked it all up and that crushed glass is cycles on em mid flower aswell crazy shit??? I still blame the dutch 

@trich can't believe she threw your bubble aswell jeez of be up for murder charge hahaha that bubble is sacred tackle man been a while since I had some a that and scissor hash


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2013)

afternoon, bin busy packing 12 oz, all lovely nugs, vaping exo and setting up for an afternoons work.....Mondays eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Oooohhhh been a while since I seen 12o think I'd go giddy if I had that now throwing it in the air Laughin and shit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> afternoon, bin busy packing 12 oz, all lovely nugs, vaping exo and setting up for an afternoons work.....Mondays eh?


afternoon Z, u sure like to rub it in that got a monthly perp dont ya, im sitting here with a mere 2g of damp chinky bud i managed to get this morning and happy about it cos at least i got some smoke, then come on here and ur going on abut 12oz u got sitting there and vaping exo, and now im like Damn wish i had stayed offline lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oooohhhh been a while since I seen 12o think I'd go giddy if I had that now throwing it in the air Laughin and shit


yeah shoulda been mre shawny so just got that extra vertical 400 to sort it next months crop should hit 20+, got a psycho with 25+ heads under a 1000w he he


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds good z I had a vert 250 along side a 600 and that made a big difference so I'm sure the 400 will be killer mate good luck. coming on here makes wanna grow even more I don't know how sae went so long out the game. I just hope on my next op I'm lucky enough to get my grubby hands on a pysco clone


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds good z I had a very 250 along side a 600 and that made a big difference so I'm sure the 400 will be killer mate good luck. coming on here makes wanna grow even more I don't know how sae went so long out the game. I just hope on my next op I'm lucky enough to get my grubby hands on a pysco clone


once ur up and running again im sure i cud sort u a cut from this exo, afterall u were gd enuf to send me the blue dream cuts a few months back, only fair i return the favor.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

well im off for now, gotta go get the kids from school and then take them out for a bit, laters


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> once ur up and running again im sure i cud sort u a cut from this exo, afterall u were gd enuf to send me the blue dream cuts a few months back, only fair i return the favor.


Ahhh that'll be grand mate would appreciate it! So you gonna hang on to her then I would mate gotta keep them genetics alive ain't ya. U just need a psy and a liver now


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds good z I had a vert 250 along side a 600 and that made a big difference so I'm sure the 400 will be killer mate good luck. coming on here makes wanna grow even more I don't know how sae went so long out the game. I just hope on my next op I'm lucky enough to get my grubby hands on a pysco clone


ill sort ya man when time comes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Bless ya lads good bunch on here  I can't tell ya how much I wanna get back on it, its doin me head in and the missis I won't shut up bout it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh that'll be grand mate would appreciate it! So you gonna hang on to her then I would mate gotta keep them genetics alive ain't ya. U just need a psy and a liver now


yeah m8 im gonna be keeping the exo going dont wanna lose the strain, wud love to get a psycho or livers or both to go with it though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah m8 im gonna be keeping the exo going dont wanna lose the strain, wud love to get a psycho or livers or both to go with it though


Yeh nice gotta keep the goodies  I'm sure you'll get the others soon enough mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sayin as z wont share are pics with us here ye'a go lol. First 2 are the 4 livers, 3rd pic is the 4 exo and the last 2 pics are the psycho mum that's bent bent like fuck, all bein flowered next week


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;HJOSm9Bg7WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJOSm9Bg7WY[/video]

fuck me that was bad!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Lookin nice I see your trying the sideways growin on the psycho  that's gonna be a beast that is nice


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin nice I see your trying the sideways growin on the psycho  that's gonna be a beast that is nice


aye it sorta works the same as a vertical bulb, turn the plant instead


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Aye just a pain in the arse to water haha nice tho man neat set up


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2899003View attachment 2899005View attachment 2899006View attachment 2899008View attachment 2899009
> Sayin as z wont share are pics with us here ye'a go lol. First 2 are the 4 livers, 3rd pic is the 4 exo and the last 2 pics are the psycho mum that's bent bent like fuck, all bein flowered next week


last time a saw such big bushes I was watching a 70's porno lol cracking plants bud


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> last time a saw such big bushes I was watching a 70's porno lol cracking plants bud


last time I read that was in the irish growers thread I think they've put down their potato alcohol and are breathing and posting again...check em out they love that sorta happy jolly style...as im sure hg does..........or not maybe................my buyer just told me his buyer kept the 10oz of exo for his percy.....price will creep up no doubt....greed u say gaz..?...no mate it is day 1 economics...demand and supply is what establishes prices....end of


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 18, 2013)

This was the exo and livers clones 4.5 weeks ago, and the psycho in the oxypot taken the same date. So comparing the size difference in the pics I posted before the oxypot is definitely a good bit faster. The exo and livers could have been a bit bigger but I buried them up a good bit more with pebbles to fill the pot after a week or two but still DWC is definitely quicker for anyone who cares


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

been smoking your exo today zedd, very nice mate no wonder that buyer kept the ten oz for his percy lol i will say tho that i think the batshit changes the flavour quite a bit compared to other nutes im getting alot of different flavours i never have before from it, is a tad less cheesy than when grown with ripen, has alot more deeper flavours.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

I know they have n the alcohol is made from potatoes so sssshhhh but I know how much you love being graced with my presence so ill be sure to keep up my appearances here, always interesting to see what U fellas are growing n what not...dont care what the rest of the world says U fellas have some Purdy ass strains haha


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2899208View attachment 2899209
> 
> This was the exo and livers clones 4.5 weeks ago, and the psycho in the oxypot taken the same date. So comparing the size difference in the pics I posted before the oxypot is definitely a good bit faster. The exo and livers could have been a bit bigger but I buried them up a good bit more with pebbles to fill the pot after a week or two but still DWC is definitely quicker for anyone who cares



yeah that dwc is spose to be real quick and huge yields hg, have you ever grown with it before?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I know they have n the alcohol is made from potatoes so sssshhhh but I know how much you love being graced with my presence so ill be sure to keep up my appearances here, always interesting to see what U fellas are growing n what not...dont care what the rest of the world says U fellas have some Purdy ass strains haha


Im only up the road, maybe u could get them strains one day......what's the goin rate for clones nowadays Rambo??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 18, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah that dwc is spose to be real quick and huge yields hg, have you ever grown with it before?


Ive grew in it a few times but not really properly lol. I've done a few in a narrow cuboard with a 400 what light and no fans, far too much heat and no trainin, grew like a huge fuckin tree m8, always stretched and burnt and shit. That auto cheese candy was growin in it to remember, this ones goin be fucked to the side of the room too to let the other 8 have an extra light so I'd say it'll try and stretch like fuck then


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im only up the road, maybe u could get them strains one day......what's the goin rate for clones nowadays Rambo??


depends geezer how much you like or know the buyer lol nowdays we got a few peeps in here who not long had them and feeling that free the weed love and giving them away for free but FUCK that, they will soon learn it gets very old people begging you for clones all the time.

30-80quid a piece and they pay postage i say....


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

I did sort gaz one...only cos he been waiting like 4 years and the main man at the time no longer had them......think he ernt 1 and is respected enuff.....but wldnt give to no fbuka alse.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 18, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> depends geezer how much you like or know the buyer lol nowdays we got a few peeps in here who not long had them and feeling that free the weed love and giving them away for free but FUCK that, they will soon learn it gets very old people begging you for clones all the time.
> 
> 30-80quid a piece and they pay postage i say....


ur right m8, u soon get tired of it unless they something to offer and something u want lol....I say a round 50 + p&p


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I did sort gaz one...only cos he been waiting like 4 years and the main man at the time no longer had them......think he ernt 1 and is respected enuff.....but wldnt give to no fbuka alse.....


deffo gboy earnt em, and once them clones are in your hands from whoever sent you them they are are yours to do what you like with, i just got very bored of people begging for em pm's from randoms all the time etc and also people you sent em free of charge never even sorting you out a smoke of the end product then expecting a fucking next batch lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

ill give it gaz he offerd quite a few times me cash and post ect......and even smoke at end......but yer I understand were your coming from...think the main lads in the thred tho aint that stupid to give handouts lol esp of a clone only.......


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 18, 2013)

How you doing troops ....

just thought i would pop in and say hi as I was reading some of the posts and As I am from the UK


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2013)

ive put my exo and livers cuts into flowering soil mixed with allmix instead of the veg soil....they are burning and I am dropping the mh and spraying with oxygenated water regularly to try and max out their metabolism, it is a bit severe but I am trying to save the genetics not grow beautiful veg plants....fukin stoner error grrr exo to blame....they will pll thru im sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeh I gotta admit after smoking some co I see why u wanna charge for cuts its a guaranteed money maker. I always thought dwc would be more complicated and finicky that's why I just went with hand watering plus it was iny room an that trickling noise would do my head in I'd be pissing all night lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I gotta admit after smoking some co I see why u wanna charge for cuts its a guaranteed money maker. I always thought dwc would be more complicated and finicky that's why I just went with hand watering plus it was iny room an that trickling noise would do my head in I'd be pissing all night lol


thats exactly what they are bizz, money makers...

good reason them strains been kept alive with cloning so long, ttt use to complain bout the noise of dwc but i dont think i ever seen a small yield from any dwc grows.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

herd the pumps for wilmas and airstones are bit noisey been looking at them silent ones but bout 100 sqid.....


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> herd the pumps for wilmas and airstones are bit noisey been looking at them silent ones but bout 100 sqid.....


prob would be a idea mate your grow is in your bedroom isnt it? i member years ago when i started was in a one bed flat i had the grow in the room, im a very light sleeper i couldnt handle it geezer with the fans fuck i didnt sleep for 3months, then moved into the living room and done the whole bedroom out, fucked the tent off.

the leccy was tripping one day i thought it was cause i was running to much power but turned out was a faulty boiler, anyway for a for short while till i got a dodgy sparky to have a look i was running the power leads out the letterbox to the communal hall where there was power sockets for the cleaner lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeh seen some big yields with dwc I'm just scared I'd fuck it up somehow so started simple and kept it that way. I can't wait to hopefully get a co I've always been one for quality but quality and quantity you canna go wrong man win win


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

lmfaoooooo yer im deff looking into it.....I mean whats 100 sqid well make it back....I can stand in room atm and no here a thing untll open secret door lmaooo and I want to keep it close to that as poss if I can


rambo22 said:


> prob would be a idea mate your grow is in your bedroom isnt it? i member years ago when i started was in a one bed flat i had the grow in the room, im a very light sleeper i couldnt handle it geezer with the fans fuck i didnt sleep for 3months, then moved into the living room and done the whole bedroom out, fucked the tent off.
> 
> the leccy was tripping one day i thought it was cause i was running to much power but turned out was a faulty boiler, anyway for a for short while till i got a dodgy sparky to have a look i was running the power leads out the letterbox to the communal hall where there was power sockets for the cleaner lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

evening lads, smoking on some nice cheese 2nite, what all u fuckers smoking on and dnt all start with ur clone onlys we're not all lucky enuf to have sum of that ready just yet lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening lads, smoking on some nice cheese 2nite, what all u fuckers smoking on and dnt all start with ur clone onlys we're not all lucky enuf to have sum of that ready just yet lol


howdy mate, been smoking cured organic exo today, fucking flushed with samples at the mo, went and visited me dad on sunday he gave me a load of year long cured pyscho n livers and a huge bag of sugar leaf gonna make me some keifhash when i can be arsed, tolerance is way down from not smoking so much only had 2 joints of that exo today fucking destroyed me lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I did sort gaz one...only cos he been waiting like 4 years and the main man at the time no longer had them......think he ernt 1 and is respected enuff.....but wldnt give to no fbuka alse.....





rambo22 said:


> deffo gboy earnt em, and once them clones are in your hands from whoever sent you them they are are yours to do what you like with, i just got very bored of people begging for em pm's from randoms all the time etc and also people you sent em free of charge never even sorting you out a smoke of the end product then expecting a fucking next batch lmao





imcjayt said:


> ill give it gaz he offerd quite a few times me cash and post ect......and even smoke at end......but yer I understand were your coming from...think the main lads in the thred tho aint that stupid to give handouts lol esp of a clone only.......


fucking right i earned them u cunts been on here over 3 years its about bloody time lol, 
but fair play imc cant fault u big lad u said u wud sort me out and u did, i dont expect nothing for nought tho and although u wudnt even let me pay postage, i did say if i can ever return a favor jst to let me know, 
and in the spirit or karma and all that shit i have offered to help biz out wit one when he's up and running again but thats cos the guy deserves it after the shit he had wit his bust, apart from that i aint passing it on to nobody unless its someone i know and trust to grow it well enough.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> howdy mate, been smoking cured organic exo today, fucking flushed with samples at the mo, went and visited me dad on sunday he gave me a load of year long cured pyscho n livers and a huge bag of sugar leaf gonna make me some keifhash when i can be arsed, tolerance is way down from not smoking so much only had 2 joints of that exo today fucking destroyed me lolol


yeah well i got at least another 4 months before i taste any exo so stop rubbing it in lol, but tbh this cheese i got 2nite is pretty good shit so cant complain


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Easy Gaz I got me a bit of cheese in aswell mate nice tackle hahaha makes you feel like you've got shit weed when they go on about clonies don't it.you'll have your exo soon enough 

@ Rambo year cured psycho sounds very nice I bet it tasted a lot different aye? And a stronger stone?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

yes mate respect to u.......even tho it did get batterd but u worked your magic lol........your a sound geeza thike the rest of the (tru) uk thred..u kno who u r..........


Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking right i earned them u cunts been on here over 3 years its about bloody time lol,
> but fair play imc cant fault u big lad u said u wud sort me out and u did, i dont expect nothing for nought tho and although u wudnt even let me pay postage, i did say if i can ever return a favor jst to let me know,
> and in the spirit or karma and all that shit i have offered to help biz out wit one when he's up and running again but thats cos the guy deserves it after the shit he had wit his bust, apart from that i aint passing it on to nobody unless its someone i know and trust to grow it well enough.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

I've got a fookin cold comin man flu alert lmao nose n throat is all fizzy n shit now me joints are gonna taste wank now aarrrgggghhhh shitty winter


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy Gaz I got me a bit of cheese in aswell mate nice tackle hahaha makes you feel like you've got shit weed when they go on about clonies don't it.you'll have your exo soon enough
> 
> @ Rambo year cured psycho sounds very nice I bet it tasted a lot different aye? And a stronger stone?


my oldman dont smoke it bizz he dont need the cash either is just a hobby and cause it was me that taught him i think he likes to just show off with his mega cures lololol its fucking lovely but imo not worth that year cured its still fucking lovely on a week dry lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

ahh u talking bout old mans.....made me thing of me dad been a year now he passed.....was an amazing bloke well respected.....r.i.p.dad......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

fuck me its bloody snowing outside


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

@ rambo I've heard folk sayin like oh the longer the cure the better and stronger the smoke and all that? I guess you'd notice it with a less potent and tasty strain aye? You can't beat free weed aye makes the world go round

@gaz Yeh heard it was gonna up your way we might get some too its boltic already cs is gonna be fun on Friday I got a sick note might just hand the fucker in lool


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

yer sed we gonna have it this week and temps of -9


Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me its bloody snowing outside


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me its bloody snowing outside


yeah i thought that was coming round here, its been really cold last few days icy cold usually how it is just before it snows.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've heard folk sayin like oh the longer the cure the better and stronger the smoke and all that? I guess you'd notice it with a less potent and tasty strain aye? You can't beat free weed aye makes the world go round
> 
> Yeh heard it was gonna up your way we might get some too its boltic already cs is gonna be fun on Friday I got a sick note might just hand the fucker in lool


previous to tasting me dads cured stuff i was always under the impression it started to degrade after 6month curing but fuck knows where i read that cause it deffo aint true lol still not needed bizz hes just trying to show off lol the cunt thinks hes mr ganja but only cause i showed him how to grow and gave him the strains lolol carnt complain tho every visit he brings/gives me a nice smoke.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

we supposed to have at least the nxt 2 weeks of snow up here, i fucking hate it, its good fun with the kids but driving in it is a nightmare, and dont help my car is fucked gonna be sliding all over the road


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

owww I love the snow...time to get me mg turbs out and go rallying....what a beautaaaa.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> we supposed to have at least the nxt 2 weeks of snow up here, i fucking hate it, its good fun with the kids but driving in it is a nightmare, and dont help my car is fucked gonna be sliding all over the road


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> owww I love the snow...time to get me mg turbs out and go rallying....what a beautaaaa.....


had to read that twice there, for a minute i thot u said u, mg and turbs were gonna go rallying lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeh gotta love sledging and snowball fights last year I made an igloo it took me standing on top aswell this year I'm gonna make a bigger one full.days graft Lol its mad how soundproofing snow is


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

lmfaoooooo


Garybhoy11 said:


> had to read that twice there, for a minute i thot u said u, mg and turbs were gonna go rallying lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

well u wont beat my 6 foot giant snow cock out side me sisters front door took me bludy 3 hours to do....had all the detail in bolloks the lot ill deff have to dig that pic out lmaooo was class.......


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh gotta love sledging and snowball fights last year I made an igloo it took me standing on top aswell this year I'm gonna make a bigger one full.days graft Lol its mad how soundproofing snow is


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well u wont beat my 6 foot giant snow cock out side me sisters front door took me bludy 3 hours to do....had all the detail in bolloks the lot ill deff have to dig that pic out lmaooo was class.......


 something like this by any chance lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 18, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooooooo was just like that but outside me sis door had vains on it the lot lmfaoooooo


Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2899396 something like this by any chance lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 18, 2013)

Now I'd love to smash that


My igloo looks wank now lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2899398View attachment 2899400View attachment 2899402
> Now I'd love to smash that


that igloo looks fucking quality mate i wanna make one now lol, and yeah id defo smash her back doors in


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

been doing the ol xmas shopping last few days, me lil boy will only be 20months old come xmas so is kinda his first cause the last he didnt have a clue, he has a slightly older sister n always playing with her toys, gotta sort that shit out dont want the poor mite playing with barbies too long lol so been getting him all boys toys cars,guns etc been looking on ebay for toyguns fuck me you can get replicas of any gun pretty much full size but for kids lol they look dangerous the feds would shoot you dead from a distance they look that real i really wana get him the ak and the mp5 but there mum says nooooo lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2013)

get him some nerf guns m8 can shoot the hell outta whatever he wants and aint gonna hurt or break anything, my boys got a few nerfs and cap guns but i refuse to by him a bb gun just in case he get any stupid ideas lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

He's probably just playing with her toys cuz he looks up to her mate, nothing to worry about but nurf is a pretty awesome suggestion n remote control cars, fuck it give the lad some fireworks n a 6 pack of beer n a beer bong, that will man him up haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2013)

Spose he's a touch young for a brazzers DVD eh 

5th visit for this fucking root canal today. Had to leave the house earlier than I would for graft to get to the fucking appointment.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Morning fellas. Feel for ya don wank that is mate get the fucker pulled out if I had the money think I'd have the lot pulled out and a nice new set of veneers not those bright white ones tho lmao.

@rambs yyeh y youngest is gonna be 2 just before Xmas I'm getting him one of those fake iPad things as he's obsessed with phones n shit gonna get him some building blocks aswell if I got him a nerf gun it would be me playing with it he'd chuck it on the floor and play with the box


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2013)

No joking I told the dentist, next time its straight out. I must have had 20+ injections today. Could barely manage to put my headphones in my dish is that numb.

Smoking that dope filled e cig vape thing like its going out of fashion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2013)

First few flakes of snow falling.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Fuck that mate your gums'l be batters 2morra ya poor fucker get yaself a cheecky g and numb em with it later lol.

What are them pen vapes like? Some of em look bang on. I've just put me little'n to bed for a couple of hour time to have a nice joint now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> First few flakes of snow falling.



1st few flakes my arse lol, there is a at least an inch of snow here, been falling all night, 1st tme my dog has seen snow, so he's out the back running about stupid, keeps burying his face in the snow fucking nut job that he is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Feckin ell u love it up there don't ya Lol. 1 of my dogs is the same he loves the snow darts around in it eating snowballs and burying his face in it while the other 1 stands there shivering lmao proper little faggot dog he is


----------



## trichome 1 (Nov 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> well i'm of the opinion autos are a waste of money no matter what you do, so you may as well have fun growing them.


Autos are great for some growers I have 3 autos in flower while I'm vegging my cotton candy kush so I'll have bud when I flip,my autos are over 4ft tall and I should pull 9oz from the 3 and my last grow my 1 bio diesel mass was as strong as many photos ive smoked,the new autos have been crossed so many times to get rid off most ruderalous traits except the auto aspect,autos save me pinching buds early


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Never done an auto never really liked the look of em tbh I tried cracking 2 a cheese candy and something else can't remember now but they were both duds went all black n slimey. They are suppose to be getting better but its the photos that always get me love my sativas I do fuckin love em plus there extra tasty


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

few pics of the exo today, also took my 1st cut off her this morning, gonna try get her rooted then chuck her in with the other veggies for last 3 weeks of veg then flower her, that way i'll at least have a little percy exo from my next harvest in feb/march time 
gonna get some cuts from both purple phenos i have later 2day as well


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

bitcoins hit $1000 on mt gox just now............fuk fuk and double fuk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2013)

Much as I'd love a line, I'd just want to get on it. Then work would wonder why I'm in a state after a sick day. My gaffers just as bad as me he'd know haha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

crashed again but it will be back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bitcoins hit $1000 on mt gox just now............fuk fuk and double fuk


thats a gutter m8, feel sorry for all the guys in here that lost their coins and shit with the sr closure, wud have made a good profit if u were still sitting on some of them now, just before the sr went down they were only sitting around £100 per coin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Lookin nice that Gaz bushing out well for a clone that . 

£1000 a coin is fookin crazy didn't they drop right down after the sr bust??? Wish I bought some now fuckin ell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2013)

ooking good gaz, still gutted the BB seeds fucked ur xmas up, id be fucking ravin mate!

these rooted clones i have in flower are looking nice, not gunna be a huge yeild by anymeans, LOL, maybe a O a plant if im lucky, but at least be some smoke for u guys for over the xmas period, il keep u informed,,,


oh aye, kid was in bath last night, she';s 4 and we saw some bruises, asked her wats upw ith that, she says ********* at school has been hitting her WTF! she sin playschool, fucking half bread half cast nigger fucking kids,

the thing is tho i was chattig to the mom otherday and se was sayin hes always getting bullied by kids, fuk me its her kid doing the bullying,,,, u just KNOW shes one of those moms that kids can do no wrong


TTT- IF UR ABOUT0- got a psp here for ya m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ooking good gaz, still gutted the BB seeds fucked ur xmas up, id be fucking ravin mate!
> 
> these rooted clones i have in flower are looking nice, not gunna be a huge yeild by anymeans, LOL, maybe a O a plant if im lucky, but at least be some smoke for u guys for over the xmas period, il keep u informed,,,
> 
> ...


yeah mate fucking gutted myself, its left me with no smoke and no cash for over the xmas and new year period, but fuck it live and learn i wont make the same mistake again and run all regs.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

well all me housework is done, plants watered, cuts taken, dog walked and still got 2 hrs till i need to pick the kids up from school,....time to get High i think......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

That's no good ice my lad was bit by a little paki fucker at nursery the other week had a right lump on his arm pissed me right off mate the dirty cunts! I'm sure you can make an oz a piece if not more you got some wattage in there ain't ya  I'd love to have a plant with an oz on it right now infact I'd be buzzin bout it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's no good ice my lad was bit by a little paki fucker at nursery the other week had a right lump on his arm pissed me right off mate the dirty cunts! I'm sure you can make an oz a piece if not more you got some wattage in there ain't ya  I'd love to have a plant with an oz on it right now infact I'd be buzzin bout it lol


yer bowt a thousend watts red and dual spec, couldnt find my other red spec so had do go dual, only time will tell,, fuck knows wen i flipped, and no cant go bak thru comments as i ddient say when, i guess its guess work, start pk i a week or 2


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's no good ice my lad was bit by a little paki fucker at nursery the other week had a right lump on his arm pissed me right off mate the dirty cunts! I'm sure you can make an oz a piece if not more you got some wattage in there ain't ya  I'd love to have a plant with an oz on it right now infact I'd be buzzin bout it lol


we got one Asian kid in the whole school.my daughter made friends with her.....parents are aspirational freaks and tiny small people, I don't make eye contact ....I can see they are dinner party freaks......I do not go dinner parties , I really don't want to eat their food and talk to them....I am repelled by them, I don't even really know why......maybe its the smell or summin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Haha u nutter ice you need a lil book just to jot down the date u flipped em lmao Yeh I'd start the pk bout 4 weeks before harvest  oh I got a nug of livers left and tryna save it lmao some knockout tackle mate 

@ z lmao I know what u mean I hate dinner party folk don't get me wrong if it were a load of smokers having a get together for a weed feast I'd be there but sat round a table talking shit and laughing and cringy jokes ain't for me. Me Mrs mums like that I can't go round anymore fuck that plus her husband looks like a peado


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Story lads got my ten dog today and got 10 Deep Blue x Livers freebies, yay BB n I even got a free DVD lol thank fuck its not dog porn don lol when I felt the package I was like ..wanker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

That's a good deal 10 free for buying 10they have hot some nice lookin strains on there its just the Hermie thing scares me with the dog. I like the look of smelly cherry and deep pyscosis aswell.clones are the way forward tho seeds take too long lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Its a fucking bargain, by far the best offer I've seen going n it wasn't even mentioned in the info. Won't lie, scared me at first 2 but its gotten great reviews n I watch em more than porn so any bananas ill pluck the fuckers so ill give it a go was thinking of doing a scrog with it but sure its early days yet, gonna fuck that LED out of the grow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Agree with U there about the clones n I read somewhere today that you lads in the UK have little cannabis clubs where ppl share stains n smoke n what not (awesome concept) so U guys are well ahead of us there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

If there is one of these clubs get me in the fucker Lol I'd be well up for that. I'm gonna join an cannabis activist team soon gonna ho on marches n shit hopefully will get to meet a lot of interesting folk who are like minded and what not I hope so anyway

Oh And Yeh that dog does look good dons put up some very nice lookin pics of the dog frosted up ta fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

If your a member of 420magazinw its in the info they email once in a while, he's interviewing some London lad about it. If not for the greater good of cannabis its like U said a great way to meet new ppl and to keep ur mind off growing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

here's the link http://www.420magazine.com/forums/international-cannabis-news/205355-cannabis-clubs-blossoming-uk.html


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Developing nicely..

View attachment 2900190View attachment 2900193View attachment 2900194View attachment 2900195View attachment 2900196View attachment 2900197View attachment 2900198View attachment 2900199View attachment 2900200


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Is that gsc at the top? Lookin nice n green mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Cheers man, nah, the top two are freebie Blimburns, Guanabana (Widow x Amnesia). They are monsters, trying to be 2-3m tall. Should have read up on that!

On some you can see the label, Sin is SinMint GSC, LA is DNA LA Confidential.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh I see she's been topped multiple times and still wants to stretch Lol must have a lot of sativa in there?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah mate, think the Widow just brings down the flip time and that about it. They were freebies so I'm not fussed at all how they turn out, going to get some nicer pics of the 90 degree beds Ive got going on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh the best freebie I've had for yields was blue widow off dinafem got 6oz off her.I've had a afghan kush aswell which was nice not big yield but super frosted and gave me some good trim to work with. Where u get your seeds from again?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2013)

loosers,lose

nuff said.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Ali Bongo pal.

I bought SinMint GSC Fems. DNA Laconfidential fems. 

Got 5 x Vanilla Haze Fems
4 x OG Kush Fems
5 x Blimburna Guanabana fems.

I did a little bit of converse over email with them and they loaded up the freebies! Think I was one of the first specifically after SinMint fems or something. We were both keen haha. Sin City gear is really taking the west coast of US by storm.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahh I was on there last night browsing the paraphernalia Lol they got loads a shit on there ain't they I'm defo gonna have to get some gsc I need that gear Lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

Ive managed to grab a pack of their new one, Blue Petrol, cant seem to find it many places yet but mine will be here this week!

SinMints are a bit hermi prone apparently but Ive not had any issues yet fingers x'd.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh I was on there last night browsing the paraphernalia Lol they got loads a shit on there ain't they I'm defo gonna have to get some gsc I need that gear Lol


watch the hype mate, u know seeds are gonna be hit and miss whatever they say, I went to the dam recently and couldn't get stoned off the gear so remember that most of the sales are goin to noobs cos most experienced growers have and hold on to good genetics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2013)

fuk all them weirdo strains, stick to what u know, i def wouldnt do a full harvest with em, more just do 1 for percy,

just ordered that beyond two souls game, menna be good, dunno why, bored to fuk of me ps3 :O


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

I hear what you saying man, but over on THC farmer, pure old school growers loving some of this new gear thats coming out.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/girl-scout-cookies-friends.50785/page-506#post-1142218

A ongoing 500+ page thread just on the cookies. 

But yeah, that is why I always stick to DNA stuff, I know their strains and what works for me.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk all them weirdo strains, stick to what u know, i def wouldnt do a full harvest with em, more just do 1 for percy,
> 
> just ordered that beyond two souls game, menna be good, dunno why, bored to fuk of me ps3 :O


So how are you supposed to try out and grow out new strains if you dont try something new once in a while?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh that's what I'd do just the one in the corner to sample or find a good pheno to keep then the main girls taking the spotlight. I found the hype of Barney's blue cheese to be a let down the pineapple chunk was nice tho. But like u say z hit n miss with seeds it could be anything really. I was just at the point of selecting for cloning had it all set up and was awaiting a clone and you know the rest Lol. But Yeh clonies all the way for sure all about the good genetics


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 19, 2013)

alright lads hows things? heres a few pics of my BB dog. i had 13oz of good bud and about 2oz of popcorn bud


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 19, 2013)

I got a pheno of Chernobyl from Subcool seeds (from a long list of seeds I've grown out) which was definitely a plant that was worth cloning and passing on. It was sweeter than most other strains I've smoked, here or in Dam, and so sticky even when cured. The buzz was also amazingly smooth, nice head/couch mix, with no paranoia or twitchyness after an all day session...

Unfortunately, I'm not really set-up to keep a mother plant, so I lost it. I do love the fact that clones are about, but you can still find plenty of gold if you go through enough good quality seeds. I'm sure I'll find another, but damn I felt bad when I smoked the last of that stuff....Like burning the mona lisa!


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's a bud off it...just the popcorn. I didn't really take enough pics...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh you gotta do some hunting with seeds but your defo gonna find a keeper along the way can be a pain in the arse and time consuming but like u say u gonna find good sooner or later. But if I had the co's I wouldn't be buying seeds again unless I.got bored and needed something different but I doubt it


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I hear what you saying man, but over on THC farmer, pure old school growers loving some of this new gear thats coming out.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/girl-scout-cookies-friends.50785/page-506#post-1142218
> 
> A ongoing 500+ page thread just on the cookies.
> ...


most of it looks like low yielding fancy macro shots....wouldn't bother myself


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> most of it looks like low yielding fancy macro shots....wouldn't bother myself


Fair enough pal. I've smoked it and it's like nothing else I've ever had. It's a percy grow for sure. Not all of us grow to sell man. 

I have the same feeling about the strain you all rave about. The Dog / Pit. Just doesnt take my fancy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh ive read its a small yielder and seen videos of it and the buds are pretty small but like wizard says its suppose to be the bollocks if you do he the real deal it would just be a pur percy thing I don't think folk round ere would even like it if ur ain't cheesey or hazey it ain't sellin


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Fair enough pal. I've smoked it and it's like nothing else I've ever had. It's a percy grow for sure. Not all of us grow to sell man.
> 
> I have the same feeling about the strain you all rave about. The Dog / Pit. Just doesnt take my fancy.


"we" just heard soo much talk like this over the years....grown em out and yes they all have lovely flavours etc....but if you have smoked the uk thread clone onlies grown by one of us you would understand that we hold the strongest and most commercial cannabis there is.....nothing comes close to the stone or high of exo and psycho.....and the blue pit and dog are almost as strong.....I have grown out dozens of strains over many years and others with experience agree....once u got the clone onlies u laffing


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> "we" just heard soo much talk like this over the years....grown em out and yes they all have lovely flavours etc....but if you have smoked the uk thread clone onlies grown by one of us you would understand that we hold the strongest and most commercial cannabis there is.....nothing comes close to the stone or high of exo and psycho.....and the blue pit and dog are almost as strong.....I have grown out dozens of strains over many years and others with experience agree....once u got the clone onlies u laffing


Fair enough mate, I'm not here to play my dicks bigger than yours. I prefer to have shit which no one else has. If I do find one thats perfect for me, (LA) I keep it.
Plus I dont care about the selling side of things. I do this shit for me really.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 19, 2013)

If you say so. It doesn't seem like most of the dealers I hear about have it then, cos I've not smoked anything better that I've bought than I've grown myself from seed. I have shit contacts though, I'll say that.
I'd like to see an actual lab report on these clone only strains...most new strains seem to top out around 20%, with the only thing that changes being the cbd cbn thcv etc and terpines.

I'm sure the classic old strains that gave you your clones would have been hitting that mark 15 or 20 years ago, but it'd be interesting to see...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

I've had the livers and its strong and tasty and been told the psycho is even better gotta rep UK strains man I love the cheese but now and again I like little something different to smoke for variety


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Fair enough mate, I'm not here to play my dicks bigger than yours. I prefer to have shit which no one else has. If I do find one thats perfect for me, (LA) I keep it.
> Plus I dont care about the selling side of things. I do this shit for me really.


I think you are an inexperienced grower full of the usual shit about cali this Amsterdam that...ffs "English" cannabis is the best


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

those lab tests are utter bollocks, the higher they test something at the more the growers are gonna want their weed tested by that lab. in the end they are all trying their best to get the best results based off a piece of paper. i have seen a few tests done and they actually prefer the smaller nugs from lower in the canopy, the ones that haven't had direct light on them, in reality those are the buds that nobody would even want to smoke.


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I think you are an inexperienced grower full of the usual shit about cali this Amsterdam that...ffs "English" cannabis is the best



my cannabis is the best and it's english so i suppose you are right


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I think you are an inexperienced grower full of the usual shit about cali this Amsterdam that...ffs "English" cannabis is the best


What are you on about? If thats what you think then thats your opinion which you are entitled to. 

You think your strain is the best in the world. I think mine is worth a try. Who has egotistical issues?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

I've not done solo grows, always with a partner, If that makes me inexperienced then yeah so be it. I've grown plenty of top shizzle. I don't feel the need to impress others with it though./


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 19, 2013)

don't think its 2 much to do with egotistical.....its down to exp growers and what they have tried over the years.....lot of ppl in here kno there shit lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> those lab tests are utter bollocks, the higher they test something at the more the growers are gonna want their weed tested by that lab. in the end they are all trying their best to get the best results based off a piece of paper. i have seen a few tests done and they actually prefer the smaller nugs from lower in the canopy, the ones that haven't had direct light on them, in reality those are the buds that nobody would even want to smoke.


I agree it probably does happen like that if it's paid for by the seedbank, but there are plenty of labs who take their job seriously and don't just analyse weed.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> don't think its 2 much to do with egotistical.....its down to exp growers and what they have tried over the years.....lot of ppl in here kno there shit lol


I'm not doubting that there's pure more experienced than I. Of course there is, at no point have I claimed to be fuck all. If I dare to suggest something other than what is liked around here I get ripped. Haha Bollocks to that!

I've not had the exo, or any of the clones you guys run so cant comment on it, I know what I've had and done and what works for me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

evening lads, sitting with my last J watching the scotland game


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just sat wishing time would go faster lol got some shit down a week from Thursday not alot though but something's better than nothing lol. Waiting on this blue cheese really can't wait for the smell to come. 

Here's a question I'm wondering. Anyone notice their top buds don't seem as greasy as the lower? Could it just be the tops to close to the light? Doesn't show any heat stress though or burnt leaves. Just sorta noticing it in my little tent.


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> I agree it probably does happen like that if it's paid for by the seedbank, but there are plenty of labs who take their job seriously and don't just analyse weed.



the record for thc in a strain was 23% for nearly a decade, in the last 8 months (since cannabis was decriminilised in some u.s states) test results have gone to over 30%, has the plant really evolved that much in that short a period of time? i doubt it, has the number of cannabis related companies who are full of bullshit skyrocketed? definately.

the only test worth it's salt is to have a group of experienced smokers try your shit on an empty stomach as it were.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 19, 2013)

yer your strain whatever is prob a good one......thousands of hybirds strains and what not over the world........but take it back to the orig stuff and proppa weed....(uk clone only).....I think id put psy exo and livers grown by some of these guys against any weed in the world...... and have it come out betta overall......think u wont beat the oldschool shit......prob for taist quality ect ect.....


welshwizzard said:


> I'm not doubting that there's pure more experienced than I. Of course there is, at no point have I claimed to be fuck all. If I dare to suggest something other than what is liked around here I get ripped. Haha Bollocks to that!
> 
> I've not had the exo, or any of the clones you guys run so cant comment on it, I know what I've had and done and what works for me.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 19, 2013)

meaning if ppl in here had a choice of a smoke it wld be psy or exo if had a choice.....I beg to differ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

@ninja Yeh I've noticed on some plants the lower buds just below the main cola seem to be the best but I have had a few big colas that were proper frosted to fuck.think its mainly good ole genetics


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh jay at the end of the day most of these new strains are made from the old school strains that are the best


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> the record for thc in a strain was 23% for nearly a decade, in the last 8 months (since cannabis was decriminilised in some u.s states) test results have gone to over 30%, has the plant really evolved that much in that short a period of time? i doubt it, has the number of cannabis related companies who are full of bullshit skyrocketed? definately.
> 
> the only test worth it's salt is to have a group of experienced smokers try your shit on an empty stomach as it were.


Well, I reckon you're underestimating what big business can do with genetics, but like you say..new isn't always better, specially when there's a lot of money involved... and I never argued that simply increasing THC is even what we want anyway. But since I don't think I ever tried clone only it's hard not to think that there might also be some hype in there somewhere. Send a cut or two my way someday and maybe I'll be able to give some sorta opinion.  At the moment I can only take your word for it.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening lads, sitting with my last J watching the scotland game


evening gaz hows the college goin mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Come on England let's have the German fuckers


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright Lads,

I have a wee question...

I've have this small chronic plant from feminized seeds flowering (It's fooking horrible), the top of the main cola got burnt about month and a half ago.
But now it's shooting new growth, looks like buds ..... I just hope its not Re-vedging as it should of been ready soonish ......?
The other two in the same tent Are doing great .....

Any Thoughts ...?

Cheers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> evening gaz hows the college goin mate?


yeah its all good mate, been making stupid wooden frames and shit lol, the wife got a new temp job as well working as a supervisor for a company so she packed her course in, cant complain tho she getting a good wage and it'll help out over xmas.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2013)

Evening all, much been going on?

So far had 3/4 seeds break soil n the 4th will be up in a day or 2 i reckon as can just see about 1mm of bent over stalk pushing thru the top layer of soil, now just gotta wait for em to grow a bit so i can see how many are females as no idea if these are fem or reg seeds lol

an for all you that didnt see my last update i am germing :- 
2 DOG X Qrazyquake ,
1 Livers x QRAZYQUAKE 
1- T.H.seeds S.A.G.E.

An if these are all male or crap have got 14 SLH bagseed to try afterwards lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Stevieh said:


> Alright Lads,
> 
> I have a wee question...
> 
> ...



If its in a tent with other flowering plants on a 12/12 cycle it should not be re vegging lmao. Its most probs cuz its been burnt and now its spurting out new growth to compensate like she still don't look pretty tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, much been going on?
> 
> So far had 3/4 seeds break soil n the 4th will be up in a day or 2 i reckon as can just see about 1mm of bent over stalk pushing thru the top layer of soil, now just gotta wait for em to grow a bit so i can see how many are females as no idea if these are fem or reg seeds lol
> 
> ...


evening sae, hows tricks mate? glad to see ur all set up and running again, hopefully u got better luck than me and get a cpl nice fem at least from the 4 u got in at the minute.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening sae, hows tricks mate? glad to see ur all set up and running again, hopefully u got better luck than me and get a cpl nice fem at least from the 4 u got in at the minute.


Not bad mate cheers, been working lots n up at 4am these days so rarely do much other than lurk in here quickly before bed most days lol, working outside on earlies (6am-2pm) atm so cold is killing me lol

Yeah am hoping for at least 2/4 to be female minimum, got an aeroponic cloner here so can easily make 1 plant into many lol

If you aint sorted by the time i take cuts lemme know n ill pop a cpl in the fairy`s bag for ya


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Not bad mate cheers, been working lots n up at 4am these days so rarely do much other than lurk in here quickly before bed most days lol, working outside on earlies (6am-2pm) atm so cold is killing me lol
> 
> Yeah am hoping for at least 2/4 to be female minimum, got an aeroponic cloner here so can easily make 1 plant into many lol
> 
> If you aint sorted by the time i take cuts lemme know n ill pop a cpl in the fairy`s bag for ya


ah niice one mate but i got all i can manage for now, got 6 girl vegging and an exo in a seperate tent to be used as a mother, and i also took an exo, 4 Purple paralysis and 2 big bang cuts earlier 2day got them in the propagator now , i dont even have the space for all them so if they all root i can sort u out with a cpl cuts if u want lol, all mine are females.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ah niice one mate but i got all i can manage for now, got 6 girl vegging and an exo in a seperate tent to be used as a mother, and i also took an exo, 4 Purple paralysis and 2 big bang cuts earlier 2day got them in the propagator now , i dont even have the space for all them so if they all root i can sort u out with a cpl cuts if u want lol, all mine are females.


I might take 1 of the PP off ya at some point as missus is mad on purple anything an ive been promising to grow her another purple plant since the BSBxCB I ran 

Also let me know if ya want a cut of any of the ones ive got at some point


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I might take 1 of the PP off ya at some point as missus is mad on purple anything an ive been promising to grow her another purple plant since the BSBxCB I ran
> 
> Also let me know if ya want a cut of any of the ones ive got at some point


if ur dogxlivers is fem i'll take a cut of that m8, and no worries i'll sort u a PP cut whenever u need, the PP is from cream of the crop seeds, its a cross between Power plant & Lavender, supposed to be a good smoke with a strong body stone, just my cup of tea lol, and know what u mean it was the wife that wanted me to grow something purps cos she thinks there pretty lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2013)

Night all, up at 4am so hitting the sack lol


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If its in a tent with other flowering plants on a 12/12 cycle it should not be re vegging lmao. Its most probs cuz its been burnt and now its spurting out new growth to compensate like she still don't look pretty tho


Cheers thats what I thought.... But wasn't sure !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Night sae.....well that was a abit game even tho a friendly still shit! Couple more joints for me then bed got probation 2morra at 9! I tell ya what when I'm back growing again I'm gonna invest in a volcano vape they look pretty sick and I've heard anything below £150 will be shit


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 19, 2013)

Stevieh said:


> Alright Lads,
> 
> I have a wee question...
> 
> ...



Cheers thats what I thought but wasn't sure.... Don't no if you can shock them into re-veg .. Do you ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

No u can shock it to Hermie and turn to seed or it just fail and die it will only re veg if the lights change


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> No u can shock it to Hermie and turn to seed or it just fail and die it will only re veg if the lights change



Cheers  

Thats the the answer I was looking for....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003F7HH5G/ref=mw_dp_img?is=l

This ones suppose to be good I know its under 150 but only just lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003F7HH5G/ref=mw_dp_img?is=l
> 
> This ones suppose to be good I know its under 150 but only just lol


read the reviews on it mate its not that great, from what ive heard nothing compares to a volcano.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeh if your gonna spend decent money you might aswell go all out ain't ya there 300 butty brand new tho ain't cheap


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 19, 2013)

chek these bad boys out lol....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> chek these bad boys out lol....View attachment 2900649View attachment 2900650


bottom one looks like a bsa r10?


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

wrapped in a towel just tells me they must be owned illegally, this isn't the irish growers thread you know!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2013)

Nah, we wouldn't post out guns online lol


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 20, 2013)

morning people, got a raging hang over man my boy got out yday so thought id show my face next thing im on the jd. came out looking hench making me think i need to go do a few months lol come out looking big for summer. 

Little tent is smelling good though think this poisons smelling better than the lot i run last time. Wondering if thats anything to do with the rippen as actually using it for the full 2 weeks this time and deffo think i can notice it actually does something.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> morning people, got a raging hang over man my boy got out yday so thought id show my face next thing im on the jd. came out looking hench making me think i need to go do a few months lol come out looking big for summer.
> 
> Little tent is smelling good though think this poisons smelling better than the lot i run last time. Wondering if thats anything to do with the rippen as actually using it for the full 2 weeks this time and deffo think i can notice it actually does something.


Good, I'm starting the ripen today, how ru using it Ninj , every other watering ? , I will need 2 tanks to alternate plain water & ripen, bit of a pain, but if it works.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeh think I'm gonna hit that ripen when I'm next back in the game heard too many good things about it. Someone I know got released yesterday aswell they always come out tonk Lol fuck all else to do. When me dad was inside he was 58 and even he still came out all built up n that.

Went probation this morning told em bout me sick note ain't gotta go cs Friday now haha haha she gonna get me a placement in a shop with a load of old dears. That will nr sound drinkin tea and gassing all day thatll do me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

zeddd said:


> bottom one looks like a bsa r10?


My bro in law used to have a BSA can't remember which one tho. It one with a key for it to turn the computer on posh cunt!!! I've got a rat buster lmao still good fun tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

i'm sat huffing this converted e-cig vape pen jobby at me desk while the others are out freezing their tits off in the cold muahahahaaaa added a bit blueberry to mask the smell a bit. only prob is i've got the munch somethin chronic haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just been up to top up my oxypot, also just pinched about 60 tops so they flop over, these plants can take some fuckin beatings lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm sat huffing this converted e-cig vape pen jobby at me desk while the others are out freezing their tits off in the cold muahahahaaaa added a bit blueberry to mask the smell a bit. only prob is i've got the munch somethin chronic haha


What pen is it Don ? U vaping green ?, how did u convert it ?, questions, questions.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

mixed iso into glycerine and topped up a normal e-go pen. simples. it doesn't mix great though so i'm going to wait til the next hash run and mix kief into glycerine and slow cook it for about 8 hours n then try that in the pen, i might just try and heat up ground up green in the glycerin but the chamber on the pen is friggin tiny so getting a good dose into a tiny amount of liquid is the key so am thinking kief for best results.

just playing around with stuff really


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 20, 2013)

bbbrrrrr its cold outside likes,think ill go do a rez change on the old nft tank


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 20, 2013)

E-cig vaporizer...! Man that's got me thinking. But the smell is still pretty fierce though eh? Maybe oil rather than kif?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm sat huffing this converted e-cig vape pen jobby at me desk while the others are out freezing their tits off in the cold muahahahaaaa added a bit blueberry to mask the smell a bit. only prob is i've got the munch somethin chronic haha



I'm.surprised it ain't stinkin the office out you got shit coverd now ain't ya vaping and work lmao go on don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> E-cig vaporizer...! Man that's got me thinking. But the smell is still pretty fierce though eh? Maybe oil rather than kif?


funnily enough the iso stuff smells more of alcohol than green so really it just smells of the bluberry stuff i've mixed it with. just needs to be stronger


shawnybizzle said:


> I'm.surprised it ain't stinkin the office out you got shit coverd now ain't ya vaping and work lmao go on don


believe shawn, i'm sat with it hanging out me chops blabbing to punters on the blower haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha haha that's fuckin brilliant that is mate hats off to ya man fuck the law


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

seriously liberating walking through town smoking away happily.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeh that's killin it mate indeed one of those for when I go shopping lmao. I bet u got a reet grin on yer face ain't ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

well, with not having cracked the dose problem yet i've found myself hitting it like a loon then being all slitty eyed on the bus hahaa


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well, with not having cracked the dose problem yet i've found myself hitting it like a loon then being all slitty eyed on the bus hahaa


I'm having a pen 4 xmass, want to stop smoking, but still vape. I was Hopeing I could just chuck a bit of choped herb in there, but sounds like I will have to get 2 diff vapes , 1 for herb , 1 for nicotine eh ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

just get two atomiser bits and change when you want, loads of people have a change of flavour alternative. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/e-GO-1100mAh-CE4-Atomizer-USB-Charger-1-liquid-Refill-choice-of-30-/141107690587?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item20daac7c5b


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 20, 2013)

alriiiiiite wankers homeless grower is in the house.....it's sooooooo cold......sad day bitches....had to hand my dog into the RSPCA today.....can't look after him anymore right now...........pisssssssssed


----------



## Bluecheesehead (Nov 20, 2013)

someone please tell me if GSC forum cut is still available


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

Afternoon all, having a cunt of a day, freezing at work working in -4 conditions then after work went to do some work on the growroom at me mates house an now ive gotta change half the equipment im using ffs, 6" fan is far too noisy an can be heard all thru my mates flat so gonna have to try n swap all this 6" stuff (fan/filter/cooltube) for all 4" stuff fuck fuck fuck cunting day can fuck right off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats no good lemon! She gone on a rampage again? 

@sae have u got rubbers on the fan? Can't you soundproof it anymore rather than change everything? I had my fan hanging from 2 rubber bushes was sweeeeeet 

Or do an Ice and take it apart and grease the fucker up real goooood


----------



## Bluecheesehead (Nov 20, 2013)

hey sea i have 6 inch extractor fan attached to a silencer you can barely here the fucker


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> alriiiiiite wankers homeless grower is in the house.....it's sooooooo cold......sad day bitches....had to hand my dog into the RSPCA today.....can't look after him anymore right now...........pisssssssssed


Awww fuck me lemon, what's happend m8 ?, I couldn't see any cunt out on his arse in this weather !


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

And.......Just to piss on my bonfire even more my new trainers literally just arrived by courier (Nike air Max Coliseum), now ive been wearing Nike air max now for near on 17years and never had a problem with any pair ive ever tried on.....until this pair.......fucking so narrow a child would struggle to get their damn foot in the cunts, put em sole to sole with my existing pair and they are over an inch narrower ffs, wouldnt bother me so much if i hadnt been waiting to order some new trainers for nearly a year as mine are falling apart thru old age n cant even get 10ft outside in the rain before me feet are soaked thru


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just get two atomiser bits and change when you want, loads of people have a change of flavour alternative.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/e-GO-1100mAh-CE4-Atomizer-USB-Charger-1-liquid-Refill-choice-of-30-/141107690587?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item20daac7c5b


Don, sorry m8, am I being fucking dull ?, can u put straight bud in them ?, it's just for liquid is it not ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Thats no good lemon! She gone on a rampage again?
> 
> @sae have u got rubbers on the fan? Can't you soundproof it anymore rather than change everything? I had my fan hanging from 2 rubber bushes was sweeeeeet
> 
> Or do an Ice and take it apart and grease the fucker up real goooood


not a problem with the way its hung or anything mate, just a noisy fan, atm its running massive carbonfilter -> fan -> cooltube-> ducting and even with the cupboard door closed you can hear it running over 30ft away in the front room


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> not a problem with the way its hung or anything mate, just a noisy fan, atm its running massive carbonfilter -> fan -> cooltube-> ducting and even with the cupboard door closed you can hear it running over 30ft away in the front room


have u tried a speed controller mate? i got one for my noisy 6" fan and turn it down a quarter and its almost silent


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

Bluecheesehead said:


> hey sea i have 6 inch extractor fan attached to a silencer you can barely here the fucker


Cool, be a good chap n toss it into a box and get your arse down the post office pronto, look forward to it arriving


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> have u tried a speed controller mate? i got one for my noisy 6" fan and turn it down a quarter and its almost silent


yeah tried it on one of those ones that goes between plug n wall socket( looks like a plug with a dial on it) even turnt down to a tiny breeze( not enough to do its job) its still too noisy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah tried it on one of those ones that goes between plug n wall socket( looks like a plug with a dial on it) even turnt down to a tiny breeze( not enough to do its job) its still too noisy


fuck it must be a noisy fucker of a fan, i only got one of they £6 plug in speed controllers with the dial and it does the job spot on,


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

it is hard to get quieter than a 6" rvk fan, especially if you are looking to cool hid lighting. you may need a cfl or led if you can't cope with noise at all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck it must be a noisy fucker of a fan, i only got one of they £6 plug in speed controllers with the dial and it does the job spot on,


Tbh i think its a mixture of a noisy fan and my mate living in a modern flat thats all plasterboard walls, main condition on being allowed to grow at his is that theres no noise coming from it so he can still have people/family etc come round without asking loads of questions, also his mum is a rather strict bible basher n he thinks she would probably ring the police herself if she found out, one of these " Jesus told me to save you from going down that path n risk going to hell for touching illegal drugs" kinda women


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like a safe grow that! Not sure I'd spend too much time round there...


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> it is hard to get quieter than a 6" rvk fan, especially if you are looking to cool hid lighting. you may need a cfl or led if you can't cope with noise at all.


Yeah know what you mean mate but I did have an idea that might save things.........got that 4" fan here so turnt that on in the cupboard with no ducting or anything attached an couldnt even hear it the other side of the cupboard door so may try n do same idea but with 4" everything instead of 6", will just mean acquiring a 4" filter n cooltube from somewhere lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Tbh i think its a mixture of a noisy fan and my mate living in a modern flat thats all plasterboard walls, main condition on being allowed to grow at his is that theres no noise coming from it so he can still have people/family etc come round without asking loads of questions, also his mum is a rather strict bible basher n he thinks she would probably ring the police herself if she found out, one of these " Jesus told me to save you from going down that path n risk going to hell for touching illegal drugs" kinda women


fuck that mate, if it was me i'd be grabbing all that shit out ur mates house now and set it up at ur own, i wouldnt be takin chances in a house where regular visitors are likely to notice and/or grass to the cops, safer in ur own gaff where u can keep an eye/ear on noise levels and plants.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah know what you mean mate but I did have an idea that might save things.........got that 4" fan here so turnt that on in the cupboard with no ducting or anything attached an couldnt even hear it the other side of the cupboard door so may try n do same idea but with 4" everything instead of 6", will just mean acquiring a 4" filter n cooltube from somewhere lol


4" cooltube is a hard thing to find mate b4 i upgraded to 6" i hunted everywhere for a 4" cooltube but never did find one, smallest i seen is 5", u might need to use a 5" with a reducer for ducting and fan


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

in the winter a 4" will probably cool a 600w no bother. 
if you can get 2 4"-6" adapters you should be good to go, stick one either side of the fan.

a 4" fan sucking through the big filter should make very little noise.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 20, 2013)

@sae 30 ft away fuckin ell did u nick it off someones kitchen wall lmao. I take it its not a rvk? Can't u sell it and buy another? Or like coco says just stay away


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @sae 30 ft away fuckin ell did u nick it off someones kitchen wall lmao. I take it its not a rvk? Can't u sell it and buy another? Or like coco says just stay away


tbh mate i think im gonna need to get rid of the 6" stuff to fund the 4" stuff im gonna need, but on the other hand this equipment is a gift/loan until harvest time when i pay for it so dont wanna seem ungrateful n stuff for it or have the person who sent it me thinking ive wasted his time y`know


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

better to be prepared for the long term than the quick fix sae, for what it costs ( 2x 6"-4" adapters) you could have all the growing equipment you will need for the forseable future.

the 4" stuff may do well at your mates house in the winter but how long is it gonna be there in reality? will the 4" be enough when summer comes and it is 29c lights off?

if you decide to move the grow elsewhere you will have a proper set up that you could put in a tent etc. if you get rid of that quality equipment to buy inferior equipment that is just nuts imo.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 20, 2013)

kingspan loft insulation, inside a box, stick extractor inside, tape closed, jobe done,

or 

sound proo paint for room

or

soudproof ducting

or

blast tunes out 24-7 to hide it

or



egg cartons al over grow room walls,... my 5" rvk is nr enough silent, but i stripped mine down and regreased the lot.

or faling that just think fukit and grow one anyways


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> better to be prepared for the long term than the quick fix sae, for what it costs ( 2x 6"-4" adapters) you could have all the growing equipment you will need for the forseable future.
> 
> the 4" stuff may do well at your mates house in the winter but how long is it gonna be there in reality? will the 4" be enough when summer comes and it is 29c lights off?
> 
> if you decide to move the grow elsewhere you will have a proper set up that you could put in a tent etc. if you get rid of that quality equipment to buy inferior equipment that is just nuts imo.


yeah n this is unfortunately the quandry im in atm, think im gonna go with the 4" stuff for the moment but keep all the 6" stuff in the cupboard n try see if i can find somewhere else to grow eventually, my mate knew it would only be a temporary thing from the start


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 20, 2013)

and wat happened to 5" stuff? i think with HID 5" is the MINIMUM, 4" just dont cut it


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

thats what your wife has been telling you, believe me jerome is cutting it when he comes round with his 12", try keeping that hid.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a gun licence lol


ghb said:


> wrapped in a towel just tells me they must be owned illegally, this isn't the irish growers thread you know!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2013)

Look into the 6'manrose mixed flow fan it maxed out at 35db at like a 3m distance n has over 500m3h


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have a gun licence lol


I have a tv licence ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> I have a gun licence lol





bazoomer said:


> I have a tv licence ?


i have neither....fucking rebel that i am lmao


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 20, 2013)

will have to stick with gta or bf4 shooting with that........lol


bazoomer said:


> I have a tv licence ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I have a tv licence ?


I have guns but no tv


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2013)

so tonite im back drinkin, uve had half bottle of red....its fukin wank....so back to exo ummmm all those flavours and stoned don't do it ....I rekon theres a state of bliss which exo finds like no other....interesting wat Rambo says about u either find exo easy and liver dif or exo dif and livers easy....well lemme tell u my exp, the livers and and psycho I found easy but the exo running under 100w sq ft is a bastard to grow and u need magnecal and trace minerals to keep her healthy....one of my exos was 1.5oz dry ffs, the next lot should be 8 oz as was the psycho and livers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

zeddd said:


> so tonite im back drinkin, uve had half bottle of red....its fukin wank....so back to exo ummmm all those flavours and stoned don't do it ....I rekon theres a state of bliss which exo finds like no other....interesting wat Rambo says about u either find exo easy and liver dif or exo dif and livers easy....well lemme tell u my exp, the livers and and psycho I found easy but the exo running under 100w sq ft is a bastard to grow and u need magnecal and trace minerals to keep her healthy....one of my exos was 1.5oz dry ffs, the next lot should be 8 oz as was the psycho and livers


im on the booze myself 2nite m8, rattled my way thru a 20 case o beers since 8pm got 2 left lol, come 2morro shud be smokin on some nice exo and others myself, as long as the fairy aint got lost, interested to see the difference between the 3 co strains


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2013)

im finding exo to be absolutely without doubt in 30 years of smoking to be my favourite cannabis, needs batshit for the flavs tho I rek


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 20, 2013)

zeddd said:


> one of my exos was 1.5oz dry ffs, the next lot should be 8 oz as was the psycho and livers


8oggle!! Nice, is that letting them go to trees? 



Got a couple of snaps of SinMint tops;


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im on the booze myself 2nite m8, rattled my way thru a 20 case o beers since 8pm got 2 left lol, come 2morro shud be smokin on some nice exo and others myself, as long as the fairy aint got lost, interested to see the difference between the 3 co strains


man that's a lake of beer well done, I havn had a drink in a month...its not the booze itself that's the prob...its what it leads to for me...alcohol is a gateway drug....shine....rock...for others...b...all initially from booze not weed


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im finding exo to be absolutely without doubt in 30 years of smoking to be my favourite cannabis, needs batshit for the flavs tho I rek


Evening Z, I'm just about to start on the ripen tomoz,I too grow in bat shit, do u think the ripen will alter taste ? Going on 5ml/ltr, alternating with plane water every other day, on week 8 now.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

Plain water even ! Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 20, 2013)

zeddd said:


> man that's a lake of beer well done, I havn had a drink in a month...its not the booze itself that's the prob...its what it leads to for me...alcohol is a gateway drug....shine....rock...for others...b...all initially from booze not weed


tbh mate i never been much of a drinkr but last year or so ive been knocking back more than i wud normally think being out of work does it to me, college aint any better makes me feel like im 18 again and can keep up with the boys lol, never been a big drug taker myself did experiment with E, speed, acid & coke in my day but in all honesty i packed that shit in when i had my kids 7 years ago, never looked back, just like a power of a smoke now and my beer or whiskey whenever i can sneak it in without the wife busting my balls about it


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i have neither....fucking rebel that i am lmao


I also have an ADR license (show off cunt !)


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Z, I'm just about to start on the ripen tomoz,I too grow in bat shit, do u think the ripen will alter taste ? Going on 5ml/ltr, alternating with plane water every other day, on week 8 now.


sounds good mate, I think it helps with flavours in the bat shit tbh, cants taste any chems either so still tastes "organic"


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 21, 2013)

alright lads. what would be the best for vegging quick. a 400w MH light or a 600w duel spec? ive been too lazy and need to speed things up lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2013)

mrt1980 said:


> alright lads. what would be the best for vegging quick. a 400w MH light or a 600w duel spec? ive been too lazy and need to speed things up lol


if u got only a few and u got aircoolrd hoods and can get em real low the mh ....if not the 600 would do it


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sounds good mate, I think it helps with flavours in the bat shit tbh, cants taste any chems either so still tastes "organic"


Cheers Z, I will crack on with it tonight then .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

well thats my day sorted, woke up feeling ill with a cunt of a hangover, however the fairy just fluttered by and dropped me a little package which has perked my day right up  gonna be smoking on some Exo, livers & psycho samples.......

need to go feed the girls as well but i think that can wait till i have a fat J


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 21, 2013)

Cheeky little delivery today


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well thats my day sorted, woke up feeling ill with a cunt of a hangover, however the fairy just fluttered by and dropped me a little package which has perked my day right up  gonna be smoking on some Exo, livers & psycho samples.......
> 
> need to go feed the girls as well but i think that can wait till i have a fat J


u smoked any of them before gaz? Be interesting to see which u like best


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Cheeky little delivery today
> 
> View attachment 2902153


now this is a cheeky little delivery


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 21, 2013)

Good shit pal!

I do like it when the postman brings something thats the opposite of a bill.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> u smoked any of them before gaz? Be interesting to see which u like best


not that i know of mate, but on smelling the psycho it smells a good bit like some old school cheese i was getting off an old mate not long ago, im just about to blaze my 1st exo joint now, once ive tried all 3 i will let u know what i prefer


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> not that i know of mate, but on smelling the psycho it smells a good bit like some old school cheese i was getting off an old mate not long ago, im just about to blaze my 1st exo joint now, once ive tried all 3 i will let u know what i prefer


Aye the psychosis is lovely, my fav anyway. Smoke one of each after one another and let me know what u think lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye the psychosis is lovely, my fav anyway. Smoke one of each after one another and let me know what u think lol


thats the plan lol just gonna go feed the veggies in between tho, another day or 2 and i think it will be time to start training the branches, i topped them 5 days ago and they all have 4 nice main stems now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

well thats the girls all watered, and most of them were ready for training today so ive got that all done now as well 

 Exo
 my new cuttings
 my big bang and pp veggies and also a pic showing how ive topped and trained them
 my northern lights blue auto (freebie from attitude) just letting it grow at back of veg tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Easy boys how are we? Lookin nice there Gaz there getting there are ya mate won't be long till there getting flipped now . Is the psyco as good as the rep its got?? Just got back from physio he rubbed that menthol shit all over me back and now its fuckin freeeezin and wont stop tingling Lol weird stuff that menthol.

Oh that exo is coming on very well mate putting the rest to shame


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we? Lookin nice there Gaz there getting there are ya mate won't be long till there getting flipped now . Is the psyco as good as the rep its got?? Just got back from physio he rubbed that menthol shit all over me back and now its fuckin freeeezin and wont stop tingling Lol weird stuff that menthol.
> 
> Oh that exo is coming on very well mate putting the rest to shame


cheers m8, yeah the exo is growing great and a lot faster than the seed strains i got going, still another 3-4 weeks b4 i flip the lights on the veggies i wanna get them a big as possible in the tent so hoping for about 4ft tall trees  
not tried the psycho yet mate will let u know when i smoked it, but the exo joint i just smked was quite mild compared to what i was expecting, still a nice smoke tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

heres.my little package I got this morning ain't no co but it ain't bad man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm.with ya u gonna flip em at about 2ft then? I used to flip about foot and a half to 2 foot bang on . Yeh that exo looking lovely mate its proper bushing out ain't it looks nice man.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 21, 2013)

I got nothing but pizza menus through the door today so I'm fucking jealous. Still I should be picking up a half of blueberry tomorrow, so I'll survive.

Well.. I say blueberry....this mate used to have a proper oldschool blueberry cut, but he lost it like 5 years ago. He even asked me to get some blueberry seeds from Dam a few years back...but he seems to have forgotten that now cos he always swears blind it's still the same old blueberry cut he used to have!! Who knows what he's growing these days....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah i flip the lights when they hit the 2ft mark, and they usually dbl if not more in size.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

That's why I love topping and training you can turn them into nice big bushes that don't just wanna reach for the sky with loads a nice tops. You can't beat a big donkey dick cola tho run round slapping folk with it lmao. I'm hoping we get evicted so we get re housed sooner then I can get a growing again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Canna beat a bit a blues coco that's all we get round here blues n cheese and the odd bit a haze now n again seems like them strains are just taking over.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, but I didn't think the original blueberry was actually a blue strain...it just really tasted like blueberry. I remember my first hit of it, thinking how right they'd got the name. Fruity and sweet. This was probably around 2001?

I'm not sure when they started getting blue..Purple Haze was the only blue around in the late 90s...I think. I wasn't really a big smoker till 99/2000, so someone else may know better?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Yeah, but I didn't think the original blueberry was actually a blue strain...it just really tasted like blueberry. I remember my first hit of it, thinking how right they'd got the name. Fruity and sweet. This was probably around 2001?
> 
> I'm not sure when they started getting blue..Purple Haze was the only blue around in the late 90s...I think. I wasn't really a big smoker till 99/2000, so someone else may know better?


the livers/blues clone only strain has been going around since the early 90s im sure, dont know where u got the info that purp haze was only blue strain till 2000 cos its 100% wrong mate


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 21, 2013)

Just done some checking, and it looks like the early blueberry might have turned purple more often if it was cold, or if it was a certain pheno....I'm pretty sure I never saw blue except for the purple haze (which had a really distinctive smell and taste)

Edit: Yeah, looks like I just never saw any of the blue strains. I avoided anything that looked like purple haze if people offered it so maybe I missed out on any blue that was doing the rounds. Still, taste is more important to me than colour anyway...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

the livers im smoking on right now is fucking nice stuff, very smooth smoke that leaves a lingering taste of fruitiness in my mouth, much better than most modern blueberry strains thats for sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeh I'm no fan of purple strains the only one I've had tasted like lavender I don't like lavender Lol... but my bubba kush had bits of purp in it my Barney's blue cheese did aswell? Maybe just a temp thing or the punt of back crosses they do further check knows nut the purps are suppose to be getting a lot better but not for me I'm a huge fan of blues and cheese love em I do


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm no fan of purple strains the only one I've had tasted like lavender I don't like lavender Lol... but my bubba kush had bits of purp in it my Barney's blue cheese did aswell? Maybe just a temp thing or the punt of back crosses they do further check knows nut the purps are suppose to be getting a lot better but not for me I'm a huge fan of blues and cheese love em I do


aww mate u gotta love a bitta purps now and then nothing else tastes like it, dont come around often so i enjoy it when i can get it, i got 2 purple paralysis growing now hoping to get some wicked colouring on them, shudnt be too hard got nice cold lights off temps.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha the only one I've had was horrible so it put me off em like . I like me hazes aswell they got nice fruity piney tones to em with a nice high aswell. Maybe you'll have to show me how good purps can be lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha the only one I've had was horrible so it put me off em like . I like me hazes aswell they got nice fruity piney tones to em with a nice high aswell. Maybe you'll have to show me how good purps can be lmao


best purps i had was in a coffeshop called Homegrown in the dam and i got a gram of purple power and it pretty much knocked me out was that stong and it was an outdoor grown strain as well, my mate also grew the same strain over here last year but indoors with a hydro setup, was still a nice tasting smoke but wasnt as strong as the same one in the dam. 
this PP im growing is meant to be some good shit but its a cross between power plant & lavender so dont know if u will like it since u aint a fan of lavender. but a sample cud be arranged when its ready im sure


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 21, 2013)

That lavender one must have been related to the purple haze, because I do remember that smelling like the shitty pot pourri my mum used to put in a bowl on the toilet!! Hell...the effect of the PH was lovely the few times I smoked it. Really strong sativa high. That taste just did my head in...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> u smoked any of them before gaz? Be interesting to see which u like best





Garybhoy11 said:


> not that i know of mate, but on smelling the psycho it smells a good bit like some old school cheese i was getting off an old mate not long ago, im just about to blaze my 1st exo joint now, once ive tried all 3 i will let u know what i prefer





Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye the psychosis is lovely, my fav anyway. Smoke one of each after one another and let me know what u think lol


Psycho wins by a mile m8 can say that honestly now i have tried all 3, smell, flavor and smoke all top notch and imo much stronger than the exo and livers.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Tried some purple strains and didnt find it too be the strongest. Think its just the fact its nice to see pretty purple plants that they sell and of course the bud has got bag appeal.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the livers im smoking on right now is fucking nice stuff, very smooth smoke that leaves a lingering taste of fruitiness in my mouth, much better than most modern blueberry strains thats for sure


yer my livers was 11 weeks and was fucking fruity as a mofo, ofc taste depends on how u grow them ect,

mine was best end of story!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yer my livers was 11 weeks and was fucking fruity as a mofo, ofc taste depends on how u grow them ect,
> 
> mine was best end of story!


Best I tried but I only tried ur livers lol, and u will only hold that title til Xmas cos then mines is ready


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

you'll have to go aways to beat oscaroscars turbo.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeh turbs your livers was pretty nice mate very strong aswell top marks fella.
@ gazza my mates done a ppp he said its a good yielder with a nice fruity taste not sure how it will be x lavender tho ?? I was gonna fo a purple strain it would have to be grandaddy purps I think that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh turbs your livers was pretty nice mate very strong aswell top marks fella.
> @ gazza my mates done a ppp he said its a good yielder with a nice fruity taste not sure how it will be x lavender tho ?? I was gonna fo a purple strain it would have to be grandaddy purps I think that looks pretty sweet.


yeah thats originally what i wanted mate the grandaddy purple but they only come in regular seeds so that put me off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

What's oscorascars turbo???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Hahaha Yeh ur luck with regs ain't the best is it Lol I'm sure if u her some more theyll be kinder on you


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Yeh ur luck with regs ain't the best is it Lol I'm sure if u her some more theyll be kinder on you


fuck that i aint taking no chance like that again, maybe 1 at the back of my tent and see how it goes but thats about it for me with regs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What's oscorascars turbo???


oscar brought the cut to the masses he ran it for ages, i don't have the pics anymore but it was epic. almost purple, grown to perfection. no one that's done it has come close to how he did.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Lmao I don't blame ya mate put u off for life ain't they. Its a shame they were for ya crimbo makes it a bit harsher don't it mate....at least u got some more in veg aye


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

How you all doing ......

Fucking murder the day went and changed my heater for a bigger one and my temps are still just at 20c and it's no as cold out as it was...
gonna need to get the bigger one again, pain In the arse.....

Anyway think this is a good de lmif he still got it could maybe strike a deal with him as in some weed or till next grows done...
what ya think am j that fussed for the other stuff just the light ...

>he said u might be interested,the light is a 400w and comes with 3 tubes (2 flower and 1 veg) plus a pump a made masel and lots of other shit,looking for £80(bargain) for lot,if ye fancy it,let me know and al put it in his van when he heads up road for weeknd


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oscar brought the cut to the masses he ran it for ages, i don't have the pics anymore but it was epic. almost purple, grown to perfection. no one that's done it has come close to how he did.


Oh right must a been some.nice tackle then I like the ones that make u reminisce about it that's when u know it was proper nice tackle some of my faves have been ak47 lemon haze and countless cheeses that hit the spot


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

Sounds the Business this oscars Turbo, pity you've no pics left .....

If yous are watching the shite on tv there's a tidy bird on Deal or no deal but that Edmonds is a fud ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

livers done by oscar


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2013)

Stevieh said:


> Sounds the Business this oscars Turbo, pity you've no pics left .....
> 
> If yous are watching the shite on tv there's a tidy bird on Deal or no deal but that Edmonds is a fud ....


Just had a butchers. . . Ide rather watch tipping point !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Hahaha baz I'm on that too naa she aint bad wunt say no like but she got like a fat round face...

@ don Oscar knows what he doin don't he that looks pretty sick man u can see how potent that is can't ya fuck me when they gonna make scratch n sniff screens n shit I need a hit of that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

aye the lad had it dialled in to a T, that's for sure. had to give up growing for family or work i forget which. hoping he's getting back in the swing.


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, she ain't that great. The one in the yellow top on Deal would get it though...definitely.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Stevieh said:


> How you all doing ......
> 
> Fucking murder the day went and changed my heater for a bigger one and my temps are still just at 20c and it's no as cold out as it was...
> gonna need to get the bigger one again, pain In the arse.....
> ...


just go on ebay and buy urself a brand new 600 or 400w hps with the ballast, reflector and bulb for £50 better than fucking about with a 2nd hand one and offering green in place of it when u dont even know who u dealing with


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Its a shame to have to give up such a good hobby for a job fair enough family but that still didn't stop me Lol.

@coco.Yeh yellow top.is mint mate got that Latino look to her


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

FFs what are use wanting at 4:30 on a thursady
afternoon ..... Bay watch finished years ago .... The plump blondie will day me .... Tipping point shite,how can you watch that ...... What happened to one when you needed to beat the the quiz masters canny mind the name of it FFs it's gone from the box at this time and that poofie guys on !!!! Sorry if there's any gays present !

That looks wicked that bud and plant don gin, check the coulor of it .....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2013)

There's nay queers in this thread!


How do boys.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> livers done by oscar


thats a fucking incredible pic don, the colours look amazing, i didnt realise the livers could turns so purple


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's nay queers in this thread!
> 
> 
> How do boys.


evening yman hows tricks with u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats a fucking incredible pic don, the colours look amazing, i didnt realise the livers could turns so purple


was grown in a loft about this time of year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

afternoon yorkie, been a while, what's cooking? you got a xmas run coming up soon aye?


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Yeah, she ain't that great. The one in the yellow top on Deal would get it though...definitely.


I missed the one in the yellow tae ......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Damn strait no queers in ere!!! How do yorkstar? 

Yeh I heard you can turn most strains purple if u can get temps low enough? God all this weed talk gets me hands sweaty


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's nay queers in this thread!
> 
> 
> How do boys.



How do Yman ... Pmsl 

was hoping to hear that .....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

if there's purp in the genes you can shock it out by chucking a few ice cubes on top of the soil/coco, i've had some black fan leaves doing that but it never really affects the bud colour too much.


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just go on ebay and buy urself a brand new 600 or 400w hps with the ballast, reflector and bulb for £50 better than fucking about with a 2nd hand one and offering green in place of it when u dont even know who u dealing with


 Cheers Gaz will have a look on EBay the now ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening yman hows tricks with u?


Meh not bad, same shit different day. 
Just been sat playing Batman and watching you lot chat shit for a couple of hours.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon yorkie, been a while, what's cooking? you got a xmas run coming up soon aye?


It'll be well into the new year before I crop mate, the Exo have just had a couple of screens fitted to fill out and the Dog are waiting on a bit cash flow to sort some loft boards to fix the new space.

Mind I've just chucked a couple of autos in to soak that I was gifted by Mogggy's, if I get a female from one I might have a bit of something for new years as it'll go in with the vegging Exo SCROG.

I'll get some pics up, 2 mins......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

Stevieh said:


> Cheers Gaz will have a look on EBay the now ....


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-SUPER-HPS-KIT-BALLAST-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-/261226715688?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3cd2535a28

this is one of the 1st ones i bought and never had a prob with it


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600W-SUPER-HPS-KIT-BALLAST-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-/261226715688?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3cd2535a28
> 
> this is one of the 1st ones i bought and never had a prob with it


Aye mate that looks the bizz but need the paper first ..... So see what these plants are like the night I might chop them no sure then can get shot of them and get the Wayne's up under the bigger light


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if there's purp in the genes you can shock it out by chucking a few ice cubes on top of the soil/coco, i've had some black fan leaves doing that but it never really affects the bud colour too much.


Yeh that's where I normally see the purps coming out in the leaves and the odd calyx


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 21, 2013)

I need to get my arse to the shops .... Farm foods Heartburn for £1 deal .....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2013)

On second thoughts I won't be getting any pics up today as I've still got that virus on my PC and the missus laptop is near on bursting into flames as the boot drive has been full for over 2 months (65mb left, how the fuck is Windows supposed to run woman!?) and she's too fucking lazy to do anything about it.

I'm sick and tired of this bird to be honest.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2013)

they all get like that, give her a clip round the ear and then sit her down and tell her where she is doing wrong by you.

give them an inch.........


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2013)

no gays in here


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2013)

im going over to the texas growers thread with this avvy...im bored


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> they all get like that, give her a clip round the ear and then sit her down and tell her where she is doing wrong by you.
> 
> give them an inch.........


Last time I gave my mrs a clip round the ear, my face was black & blue !, that was 26 years ago, & never since !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Meh not bad, same shit different day.
> Just been sat playing Batman and watching you lot chat shit for a couple of hours.
> 
> It'll be well into the new year before I crop mate, the Exo have just had a couple of screens fitted to fill out and the Dog are waiting on a bit cash flow to sort some loft boards to fix the new space.
> ...


auto's?!?!?! you're slipping old chap lol. just fucking with you. mine isn't going to be ready til end of january. sucks balls but nowt you can do eh.

thought you had the loft spot all sorted?


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's where I normally see the purps coming out in the leaves and the odd calyx


all down to genetics man. BB's sour cherry is as purp as it gets the smelly cherry just the buds not the leaves it's weird.


The Yorkshireman said:


> On second thoughts I won't be getting any pics up today as I've still got that virus on my PC and the missus laptop is near on bursting into flames as the boot drive has been full for over 2 months (65mb left, how the fuck is Windows supposed to run woman!?) and she's too fucking lazy to do anything about it.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of this bird to be honest.


that's lasses for ya man, if you sort it she'll gan mad you've deleted shit and if not complain it's a piece of crap. 

i'm kinda terrified mine is going to count the numbers while i'm at the cup and freak out.


ghb said:


> they all get like that, give her a clip round the ear and then sit her down and tell her where she is doing wrong by you.
> give them an inch.........


you're single aren't ya ghb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's nay queers in this thread!
> 
> 
> How do boys.


HAHAHAHAHA best entrance to any thread EVER!


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 21, 2013)

few little buds took early...time for a smoke.......been a whyle......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few little buds took early...time for a smoke.......been a whyle...... View attachment 2902753View attachment 2902754


haha that u back on the smoke imc lol, what plant is that off of?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 21, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few little buds took early...time for a smoke.......been a whyle...... View attachment 2902753View attachment 2902754


Get it in ye imc...


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 21, 2013)

dang...im fuked.....owwwwwwwwwww forgot how good this felt......that was off the bc....got a ag drying atm......


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 21, 2013)

well I was gonna have a go on bf4......but don't think that be happerning now......


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;sAmz-Evlmxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAmz-Evlmxk&amp;list=TLn4AYdS3UL_lHqUpgKXpDPmLUo7AJVjXp&amp;fea ture=player_detailpage[/video] I want 1 lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;fwa3F4JNJ9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwa3F4JNJ9M&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=74 5[/video].................


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrrr, colder than my mrs heart this morning !


----------



## smatz (Nov 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr, colder than my mrs heart this morning !




Aye its time to wrap up


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2013)

smatz said:


> Aye its time to wrap up


Tiz that my friend, especially for our more "elderly" patients !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

just got back from the grow shop, last time is was in there I dropped a sample to the geeza working there, said it was the best weed hed ever smoked and wanted to know my meth, well chuffed


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

afternoon all


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> afternoon all


Afternoon Z, u don't need the grow shop boys to tell u you're produce is bang on m8 !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 22, 2013)

Easy boys how it going? Yeh z its nice to get a compliment on yer smoke ain't it at least ya know your doin something right aye . 

Yes it is time to wrap up.......a fucking joint Lol.

Thinkin about a new avi got a pic of me behind 1 of my old bushes but u can see me big nose and eyes what ya rekon unsafe???


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon Z, u don't need the grow shop boys to tell u you're produce is bang on m8 !


thanks man I am happy with my shit atm, thinks ive got the hang of exo ....week five and shiny straight blue/green leaves, last lot were cal def by this stage, exo needs 2ml l magnecal in mid and late flower aswell as trace minerals....but I think I got enuf food for her now tf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2013)

afternoon lads, its the wifes 1st day off work since she started last week so she took kids to school this morning for me, lazy bastard that i am only just woke up 10 mins ago, what a waste of a day, oh well got enough exo left for J time for a wake and bake


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> thanks man I am happy with my shit atm, thinks ive got the hang of exo ....week five and shiny straight blue/green leaves, last lot were cal def by this stage, exo needs 2ml l magnecal in mid and late flower aswell as trace minerals....but I think I got enuf food for her now tf


U just answered a q for me then, I also thought they needed bigger dose of cal mag other than that stated. Mine started looking deficient at week 6 !


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon lads, its the wifes 1st day off work since she started last week so she took kids to school this morning for me, lazy bastard that i am only just woke up 10 mins ago, what a waste of a day, oh well got enough exo left for J time for a wake and bake


Every days been the same for me for a long while now , up, stoned , sleep , with lots of scoffing me man tits off inbetween .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2013)

every day for last few years ive been getting up, stoned, then usually go to work, but recently been at college, no the wife is working im doing the school runs as well now its a fucking nightmare when ur stoned out ur face at 8.45am walking into a school with loads of screaming kids and parents staring at u. fucking enjoyed my days rest 2day tho just hate sleeping so late cos now i'll struggle to sleep 2nite


----------



## Stevieh (Nov 22, 2013)

Alright troops,

Aye Gary thats. Been me all week no been working staying up late and sleeping till midday& then some need to get a pattern back r some work I got next week..... Think I will get mad with it this week end and stay up so I get a good sleep on Sunday night .... (That's my excuse)


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 22, 2013)

Must be doin summert wrong zedd I ran exo I coco no def whatsoever and besides as far as clone onlys go exo is on the very bottom of the ladder. My advice fuk it off after uou finish this run and stick with physco or livers. As ive run all 3, some more than once, I know wats wat with um I think hydro would aggree too


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Time for some beers and a packet  not getting too messy just yet though am going to pick up a few oz of exo. Only the greenhouse not cut but getting it at 180 each so can't complain.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Must be doin summert wrong zedd I ran exo I coco no def whatsoever and besides as far as clone onlys go exo is on the very bottom of the ladder. My advice fuk it off after uou finish this run and stick with physco or livers. As ive run all 3, some more than once, I know wats wat with um I think hydro would aggree too


To a certain extent aye.....I've the same opinion as u from goin by my own stuff but I reckon there's more to the exo than what I'm gettin. There's not all the hype about the exo for it to be 3rd on the list of the 3 clone onlys, I reckon zedd has probly nailed it, even Rambos says so too I think. It doesn't suit my setup or my tastes that's why I'm gettin rid of it


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 22, 2013)

Ive never had any def thos so dunno wats up... as for number 3 on the list yeh but only in them 3 clone onlys. I class physco as exos big brother and livers as berries dad... but like u say its what suits u.. bag appeal id say phycho FTW then livers then ezo..but tbh everyone classes ghs as exo too... unlike physco and livers which is unmistakable


And ninja ITS NOT FUKIN EXO THEN ISSIT. ITS GHS EXODUS CHEESE fuksake guysblike u givin exo a bad rep... like hey got sum bud..what is it..exo... on not that shit again...yano


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Ive never had any def thos so dunno wats up... as for number 3 on the list yeh but only in them 3 clone onlys. I class physco as exos big brother and livers as berries dad... but like u say its what suits u.. bag appeal id say phycho FTW then livers then ezo..but tbh everyone classes ghs as exo too... unlike physco and livers which is unmistakable
> 
> 
> And ninja ITS NOT FUKIN EXO THEN ISSIT. ITS GHS EXODUS CHEESE fuksake guysblike u givin exo a bad rep... like hey got sum bud..what is it..exo... on not that shit again...yano


It's not like anyone's goina listen to what ninja says anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2013)

What's the story lads? Dog n of kush on the go, got rid of the LED n went mad n ordered a MH so once it arrives imma put them under it my room temps at 23 wish it was at 26 even the windows are closed so once I have the mh in there ill crack open a window n im sure she will be around that mark or so I hope...sigh**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 22, 2013)

Well never had exo or psycho so ain't got a clue what u lot on about livers is nice tho. Picked up some nice afghan b cheese earlier very nice smoke taste lingers for ages like sweet blueberries mmmmm tasty.

So I've joined a cannabis club well not formally yet but I'm all signed up spoke to the man an all that  can't wait for me 1st meeting just wish I was still growin so I could take goods wi me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well never had exo or psycho so ain't got a clue what u lot on about livers is nice tho. Picked up some nice afghan b cheese earlier very nice smoke taste lingers for ages like sweet blueberries mmmmm tasty.
> 
> So I've joined a cannabis club well not formally yet but I'm all signed up spoke to the man an all that  can't wait for me 1st meeting just wish I was still growin so I could take goods wi me


oh my fucking god U found one! hahaha that's that's fucking brilliant!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeh was pretty easy to be fair just my initiation ain't a dry bumming Lol. Go on UK CSC.com and find your local club or collective


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2013)

For feck sake! Yeah, would be funny if you accidentally joined a gay club LOL


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> Ive never had any def thos so dunno wats up... as for number 3 on the list yeh but only in them 3 clone onlys. I class physco as exos big brother and livers as berries dad... but like u say its what suits u.. bag appeal id say phycho FTW then livers then ezo..but tbh everyone classes ghs as exo too... unlike physco and livers which is unmistakable
> 
> 
> And ninja ITS NOT FUKIN EXO THEN ISSIT. ITS GHS EXODUS CHEESE fuksake guysblike u givin exo a bad rep... like hey got sum bud..what is it..exo... on not that shit again...yano


turbs its pretty interesting how we all find strains dif to grow.... my opinion is exo can take high lux, you run about 40w persq ft last time we calculated it, I run at 100 w psqf so its the increase in the plants metabolism which is why I may have been running defs...all sorted now 170% base nutes dose plus all the cal and trace.......the psycho and livers are fairly straitforward and look after themselves much more.....also the exo have been vegged for 2 months ......its a mAD plant and is def a cut above both psycho and livers due to the complexity of taste and smell......the psycho is possibly a bit more red eye strong but the exo is happy weed for me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> turbs its pretty interesting how we all find strains dif to grow.... my opinion is exo can take high lux, you run about 40w persq ft last time we calculated it, I run at 100 w psqf so its the increase in the plants metabolism which is why I may have been running defs...all sorted now 170% base nutes dose plus all the cal and trace.......the psycho and livers are fairly straitforward and look after themselves much more.....also the exo have been vegged for 2 months ......its a mAD plant and is def a cut above both psycho and livers due to the complexity of taste and smell......the psycho is possibly a bit more red eye strong but the exo is happy weed for me


When dried and all zeddd do u find the psycho far more smelly? Like if u had left a wee bit in ur car ur car would be stinkin sorta smelly, pure strong and lingers like fuck. That's the way my psycho is but I don't get that as much from the exo??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

I also reckon with just runnin the livers and psychosis, u got the livers which ain't as strong but still tastes nice for the day, and the psychosis which wipes ye and tastes lovely for the night cos it's stronger....what more does a fuckin man need lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 22, 2013)

I need to try this psycho and exo I've had plenty of knock out tackle and get some pretty good shit round here. I wanna see if it is what everyone says it is. I imagine the exo is just a really nice fruity cheese but the psy no one has really said what it tastes like???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Psychosis is the fruitier of the two, leaves a nice taste in ur mouth and reeks te fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When dried and all zeddd do u find the psycho far more smelly? Like if u had left a wee bit in ur car ur car would be stinkin sorta smelly, pure strong and lingers like fuck. That's the way my psycho is but I don't get that as much from the exo??


mate that's the problem im not really smellin weed anymore cos I am surrounded by it all day, choppin up buds for the vape, rolling joints, my buyer said his usual jars wernt hiding the smell, but burning it ....the endless flavours and full high with full stone plus happy plus good for thinking....the psycho doesn't have the full high....nearly but just doesn't peak, very strong stone tho, prob the stoniest weed ive tried , the livers is just quality taste and high are very unique....almost what some other cannabis is tryin to be, gonna see if I can grow a purp one....bloodmeal and cold flowering temp nites should do it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> mate that's the problem im not really smellin weed anymore cos I am surrounded by it all day, choppin up buds for the vape, rolling joints, my buyer said his usual jars wernt hiding the smell, but burning it ....the endless flavours and full high with full stone plus happy plus good for thinking....the psycho doesn't have the full high....nearly but just doesn't peak, very strong stone tho, prob the stoniest weed ive tried , the livers is just quality taste and high are very unique....almost what some other cannabis is tryin to be, gonna see if I can grow a purp one....bloodmeal and cold flowering temp nites should do it


Aye the livers is lovely too, different high off it and lovely taste. Ther def hard too beat. I seen u wer lookin for c/os on the Irish thread? No luck lol, been ther done that lol. Ther has to be more lovely ones out ther


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 22, 2013)

I like hazes aswell silver haze is a gooden had some real nice of that my og haze was up there with the best of em aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2013)

how do fukkerz? just made a new contact 2nite, was speaking to my neighbor and he said he cud get nice smoke dropped off anytime so i put him to the test, 1hr later the guys outside with a fat 2g score bag of stinky amnesia haze  needless to say i took his number for future purposes


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone hungry, There's a place near me doin a 34 piece fry; 4 sausages, 4 bacon, 4 egg, 4 pancake, 4 potato bread, 4 soda bread, 2 black pud, 2 hash brown, 2 tomatoe, 3 toast, chips.....and a tea or coffe for £9.50, eat it all ye get a fiver back is tht not hard to whack or what lol. Sadly they don't deliver


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

we still on the pyscho v exo v livers wars lol

all are nice strains very commercial they grow easy they yield well and most important they stink like they do on just a dry no long cure needed to get that flavour out and that along with the fact the mass's wont cheese makes them a very easy sell.

most in the south have never heard of livers its a mainly northan clone-only and even then not every town up north but more than a few, the exo is most well known of them all and thats for good reason grown right 95% of buyers would no not a difference between exo n pyscho does make me laugh when people want to make out like they soooo different ffs they where both found in the same pack of skunk1 phenos and if you dont wana beleive that version the others are that it was a cross of the exo lmao

as for it being compared to ghs well yeah cause more people know of ghs seeds nowdays than they do off any clone only strains but if you have actually smoked the two you would know they are very different weeds, im not knocking the ghs seed version its a nice smoke but nowt like the real deal.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> we still on the pyscho v exo v livers wars lol
> 
> all are nice strains very commercial they grow easy they yield well and most important they stink like they do on just a dry no long cure needed to get that flavour out and that along with the fact the mass's wont cheese makes them a very easy sell.
> 
> ...


M8 ther def is a difference in the exo and phsyco,. In taste anyway, I reckon the psycho tastes more like the livers, who knows


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

I wanna know about more clone onlys and what ther is out ther...


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> M8 ther def is a difference in the exo and phsyco,. In taste anyway, I reckon the psycho tastes more like the livers, who knows


grown right hydro the only difference is a fruity twang of the pyscho, both are cheesefests. i no you grow for yield nowt else and i only tasted your shit the once im not starting jack shit but i told you then as i say now it has ALOT more taste to be got from them strains which i didnt taste in yours.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I wanna know about more clone onlys and what ther is out ther...


theres hundreds hydro, theres a big list of them online.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 22, 2013)

sounds like my kind of brekky mmmm


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone hungry, There's a place near me doin a 34 piece fry; 4 sausages, 4 bacon, 4 egg, 4 pancake, 4 potato bread, 4 soda bread, 2 black pud, 2 hash brown, 2 tomatoe, 3 toast, chips.....and a tea or coffe for £9.50, eat it all ye get a fiver back is tht not hard to whack or what lol. Sadly they don't deliver


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah that breaky sounded fucking lovely where i live they would want a score + for a breaky that size, i love a good cafe tho member going with me dad in london each wkend to various cafes.

hows the grow going imc? i see you been having some early chop to smoke in previoius posts lol u done well mate lasting so long lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> grown right hydro the only difference is a fruity twang of the pyscho, both are cheesefests. i no you grow for yield nowt else and i only tasted your shit the once im not starting jack shit but i told you then as i say now it has ALOT more taste to be got from them strains which i didnt taste in yours.


Ohh wer startin this shit are we? As we all said m8 whatever works for u, I reckon the psycho works for me. IMO I haven't tasted exo that beats my psychosis. And if I only grew for yeild I wouldn't just be choosing two of the tastiest smokes out ther


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> yeah that breaky sounded fucking lovely where i live they would want a score + for a breaky that size, i love a good cafe tho member going with me dad in london each wkend to various cafes.
> 
> hows the grow going imc? i see you been having so early chop to smoke in previoius posts lol u done well mate lasting so long lol


Its called the Goliath Ulster fry, that's how we do it lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ohh wer startin this shit are we? As we all said m8 whatever works for u, I reckon the psycho works for me. IMO I haven't tasted exo that beats my psychosis. And if I only grew for yeild I wouldn't just be choosing two of the tastiest smokes out ther


im starting no shit u paddy fuck and im even agreeing with you pyscho is the nicer smoke all day long but its very very similar to exo when grown right and the exo finishes quicker hence why its always been the more well known and commercial of the two, im sorry that u carnt get no flavour from your hydro grows or your last lot of bombs didnt go off im just stating facts lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im starting no shit u paddy fuck and im even agreeing with you pyscho is the nicer smoke all day long but its very very similar to exo when grown right and finishes quicker hence why its always been the more well known and commercial of the two, im sorry that u carnt get no flavour from your hydro grows or your last lot of bombs didnt go off im just stating facts lmao


No flavour, NO FUCKIN FLAVOUR??? U can suck the shit right outta my ass lol, that's u off the Xmas list anyway, well see how I do with the exo this round, I'd even have offered u a sample but not now u ignorant fuck lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No flavour, NO FUCKIN FLAVOUR??? U can suck the shit right outta my ass lol, that's u off the Xmas list anyway, well see how I do with the exo this round, I'd even have offered u a sample but not now u ignorant fuck lol



hg i get offered more samples than i can smoke mate im a fucking lightweight nowdays lol i tasted your shit the once and flavour was poor yield was top mind i give you that, u grow some mega yielded tastleless shit lol but its hard to wind u up too much one i like ya and and two im scared of them letterbombs lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 22, 2013)

yes mate aint doing 2 bad getting few yellow leafs now tho......and think an early chop bud is a must for every grower lol.....must say I was wankerd off it last nite lmaoooo.....still traning the exo n psy moms......for what reason I don't kno sommert to do with them till leeded I suppose lmaooo


rambo22 said:


> yeah that breaky sounded fucking lovely where i live they would want a score + for a breaky that size, i love a good cafe tho member going with me dad in london each wkend to various cafes.
> 
> hows the grow going imc? i see you been having some early chop to smoke in previoius posts lol u done well mate lasting so long lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yes mate aint doing 2 bad getting few yellow leafs now tho......and think an early chop bud is a must for every grower lol.....must say I was wankerd off it last nite lmaoooo.....still traning the exo n psy moms......for what reason I don't kno sommert to do with them till leeded I suppose lmaooo


that early chop in the pics looked nice mate no wonder it caned ya especially with no tolerance, training on the exo n pyscho can only be a good thing they grow to a lovely shape looks like trained shaped anyway even when untraind


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> hg i get offered more samples than i can smoke mate im a fucking lightweight nowdays lol i tasted your shit the once and flavour was poor yield was top mind i give you that, u grow some mega yielded tastleless shit lol but its hard to wind u up too much one i like ya and and two im scared of them letterbombs lolol


U fuckin winding me u cunt?? Flavours poor? My shit tastes better then any shit u sent me...,are u still at the same address??


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 22, 2013)

few snaps of the psy n exo... psy.... exo..... lights are off...


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U fuckin winding me u cunt?? Flavours poor? My shit tastes better then any shit u sent me...,are u still at the same address??


lmao im long gone from that address or else i wouldnt wind u up lol but on a serious note u do need to redeem yourself i smoked your first ever batch of pyscho n exo n no messing it could and is a lot better.

better than mine lmao you only ever tasted my own grown twice and both kicked arse on your flavourless shite anything else wasnt grown by me biatch lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lmao im long gone from that address or else i wouldnt wind u up lol but on a serious note u do need to redeem yourself i smoked your first ever batch of pyscho n exo n no messing it could and is a lot better.


I need to redeem myself?? Wtf u on about, my psychosis tastes lovely m8, pity about the exo...maybe was a DODGY clone I was givin l!!


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I need to redeem myself?? Wtf u on about, my psychosis tastes lovely m8, pity about the exo...maybe was a DODGY clone I was givin l!!


in denial lolol if you aint got the skills to grow the exo just say mate its no shame many carnt lol am i saying anything new that i didnt say what 2yr ago??? yes there where lovely smokes but thats the strain but i said then as i remember now that they where far from well grown.... lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few snaps of the psy n exo... psy....View attachment 2903701 exo.....View attachment 2903702 lights are off...View attachment 2903703


they mothers are looking lovely and bushy mate, and the other girls are looking nice too u got some big ass buds on them shud get some yield from this grow, i'd say another cpl oz or more on ur last


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> in denial lolol if you aint got the skills to grow the exo just say mate its no shame many carnt lol am i saying anything new that i didnt say what 2yr ago??? yes there where lovely smokes but thats the strain but i said then as i remember now that they where far from well grown.... lol


Oh now ur havin a laugh,.,


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 22, 2013)

yer mate aint 2 fussed what I pull its all nice at the end....nore excited in new setup wilmas ect and growing the psy n exo lol......thing is with those mothers they going a bit woody n purply stems.......was bit worrid it might effect the cuts wen I take them in rooting ect......


Garybhoy11 said:


> they mothers are looking lovely and bushy mate, and the other girls are looking nice too u got some big ass buds on them shud get some yield from this grow, i'd say another cpl oz or more on ur last


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

lmfao......... fucking el hg your too easy i thought better off you lol i couldnt give a flying fuck who grows what or to what standard but that was fun.

tbh i wonder why we grew or grow the clone-onlys theres many a better yielding strain and there a shitload of people who will buy anyything at top price if its decent and dry.

night all.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer mate aint 2 fussed what I pull its all nice at the end....nore excited in new setup wilmas ect and growing the psy n exo lol......thing is with those mothers they going a bit woody n purply stems.......was bit worrid it might effect the cuts wen I take them in rooting ect......


yeah mate ive noticed on my exo that although its getting bigger and bushing out the main stem aint getting any thicker, its already quite hard and woody but really thin, might just need more time or thats what im hoping anyway


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 22, 2013)

we will see I just rag all her tops wen comes to it shurly some will take ha ha


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Got back to mine and gotta say I ain't too impressed at all. It's the greenhouse exo cheese and it smells close to cheese but have defiantly had better in the past. Not sure if I had the actual exo cheese in the past but was better than this regardless. The weed does smell like cheese when broken up but seems abit leafy and ain't the greatest. I paid 180 a oz but not just saying it I prefer other strains that I've grown myself. Libtery haze by Barneys farm pisses over this and so does the green poison. Got 18oz but most will be passed on at the rate I paid just to get rid of it. Not that it's bad but hey


----------



## AdasAleks (Nov 22, 2013)

Apparently theres a dedicated Uk website and forum coming !!!!!!! I've got an inside snapshot its complete with "the Bible" ... basically the A-Z of growing weed from the most dedicated resources, Gallerys, video, and User forum, Corporate and advertising for a chance to put your business out to forum users, an online store and an "in the press" section with press snippets of busts and related outcomes ... bascially all things weedy !!! Sadly no date of activation as yet


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 22, 2013)

An online store selling what? Everything like that a-z of growing is already covered on other websites. Think someone's just got to much time on their hands.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd be pissed right off being up this early if I wasn't on a.plane to the dam.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few snaps of the psy n exo... psy....View attachment 2903701 exo.....View attachment 2903702 lights are off...View attachment 2903703


u got a bit of stretch going on that 2 nd one u need a 600wmh for it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, fuck my life, hate getting out of bed when the gf is so warm n the 2 cats are life fuzzy hot water bottles.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2013)

I bin early to bed early to rise....missed all the fun last night, soooooo u lot cant grow exo.....lke me, but im getting there lol, the mrs cant understand what all the fuss is about psycho as it doesn't make her laugh, sadly the livers isn't quite strong enough for her (shes tiny and has extreme tolerance) and shes quite annoyed I sold all the exo...so the clones are lower yielding than I hoped so im gonna up the numbers and reduce the pot size....7 per month on 2 month vegged with the occasional tree thrown in for good measure


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

have fun don, don't be pulling a whitey now as all credibility goes out the window if you do!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice 1 don ya lucky fucker wish I was on tat plane too!! Are u gonna do any dabs out there? The Bush doctor suppose to have some really good hash and wax's and the dampkring. Have a gooden mate and don't shag too many Ladyboys +


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

he will be smoking dst's gear, no need for anything else shawny, dabs and slags, sounds mint


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Feckin ell Geordies taking over dam place'l be written off time there done Lol. Yeh dabs n slags does sound nice don't it  never done a dab before I'm planning on going next year and my goal us to do some serious dabs no slags tho gotta tek the missis she won't let me go solo


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

pffft, it's not the dam if you take your bird, just saying...............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm gonna get stick for this but I'd actually like to go with the missis Lol she's a lil freaky we have a laugh she likes a smoke and I ain't paying for sex off no fucker I think wed have a good time coin with a few mates aswell


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

well i'll just have to agree to disagree, i wish i had a woman who i wanted to actually spend time with, or who wanted to spend time with me lol.

paying is far too easy if you have the money. 50 euros to bang a stunner is a no brainer to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't get me wrong like I'm a get a few clips round the ear n that Lol. Yeh heard there's some right fitties out there and not just the ones in windows  tbh all I'm botherd about is finding the best smokes and getting smashed


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

hang around the grey area when you go, apparently there is a scottish bloke who hangs out there sometimes and likes to smoke the shop up with some organic home grown dankness.

when are you going?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Gonna start saving after crimbo mate so April or something? Not too sure yet tbh why we gonna have a riu commute in dam aye? Organic dankness sounds gooooood


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

haven't been for a few months, i miss the place!.

if it wasn't for my blue pits being so mature i would be there next week on an all expenses paid trip, it hurt me to turn the opportunity down but after what happened last time i went away it aint happening.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha that leaves me intrigued what happened? All paid for fuck Yeh that sounds mint mate. That's why I need to save Cuz plenty a cash is gonna get burnt out there only gonna go for 2-3 days tho


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

it's not that interesting mate, i left a friend to look after my garden and he did a bad job, now i don't leave my plants with anybody.

you need a minimum of 200 euro a day per person, every single thing is expensive. the cheapest weed will be tenner a gram and a can of coke out the shop is 3 euro, if going with the misses i would suggest a meal on the top floor of the grasshopper, again, not cheap!.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> well i'll just have to agree to disagree, i wish i had a woman who i wanted to actually spend time with, or who wanted to spend time with me lol.
> 
> paying is far too easy if you have the money. 50 euros to bang a stunner is a no brainer to me.


Ile second that .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

Joint, Caffe Crema, & watching an old war film on the box, ahhhhh perfic.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Hahaha I wouldn't expect that from u baz lmao.....I can imagine how money just disappears u gotta buy weed then a drink to go with it then munch after repeated 10 times a day ain't gonna be cheap. 

Yeh fuck letting folk tend to your ladies unless you know there a good grower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Cbeebies for me baz does ya feckin head in I tell ya. Think on gonna go skin up now meself and enjoy it with a nice brew


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

they don't make 'em like they used to eh baz? my dad used to always say that when he woke up at the end of a john wayne flick on a sat afternoon. if i tried to change the channel he would wake up instantly lol

cafe creme? the little cigars i used to make blunts out of!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Sent a pic in of my bubba kush to the LCC and it got 330+ likes already sweeeeeeet


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

what pic?, see how many likes it gets on the uk thread lol


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gonna start saving after crimbo mate so April or something? Not too sure yet tbh why we gonna have a riu commute in dam aye? Organic dankness sounds gooooood


Go for the Kings day weekend if you can. Shit loads of street parties all over. Rammed full of amzingly fit, but slightly uppity dutch girls. It's great!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> what pic?, see how many likes it gets on the uk thread lol


Lmao it won't get many unless its a clone only too many haters


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

how long since you last went major?, hasn't it been queens day for over 60 years?!?!

even higher prices and pissed up people have always put me off going at that time of year.


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao it won't get many unless its a clone only too many haters




 this thread should be re-named the clone only club, or COC for short, if your name aint down you aint coming in!


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> they don't make 'em like they used to eh baz? my dad used to always say that when he woke up at the end of a john wayne flick on a sat afternoon. if i tried to change the channel he would wake up instantly lol
> 
> cafe creme? the little cigars i used to make blunts out of!


Lmao, I do that , I nod off, my boy comes in & turns tv over, I shout "I'm watching that !", Caffe Crema = drink out of my tossisimo machine m8 lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> this thread should be re-named the clone only club, or COC for short, if your name aint down you aint coming in!


Count me out, ain't no way I is joining a cock club ! Ta very much .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

U can tell a good joint , by how many times it falls out ya fingers inbetween puffs, either that or I've got early onset Parkinson's !


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> how long since you last went major?, hasn't it been queens day for over 60 years?!?!
> 
> even higher prices and pissed up people have always put me off going at that time of year.


I was there last April for the last Queens day! They have a king now mate  Basically the same deal though, so no change on the parties...just a different name. I got quite a few mates living over there, so try to pop over a few times a year...it helps if you know someone with a boat. Much better to be on the water than in the crowds sometimes...


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cbeebies for me baz does ya feckin head in I tell ya. Think on gonna go skin up now meself and enjoy it with a nice brew


Ide be classed as a pedo if I watched that Shawn ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Lmao the cock club trust you bazza


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Just sat in the shed now and its fuckin freezin man fuck this in my next gaff my growing rooms gonna be a smoking room aswell fuck this shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

So coco u were tryna send me to a big queer party lmao??? I take it this cracks off in April then might wait till may then lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

morning cunts, smoking a fat amnesia haze J and tbh the more i smoke the less im liking this weed,

and Don u lucky fuck, i was meant to be on a plane to the dam 2day but due to the wifes new job and a family fall out i have no babysitter for the kids so my cup dreams got fucked off again till nxt year, i am going back to the dam in february tho just for a wee 2day break, cant believe it almost been a year since i was last there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Easy gazmond not happy with the amnesia then no? Best haze I've had is either lemon,og haze or silver. For me if it ain't got that dank taste n heavy stone I'm not really happy either. I got some cheese at the mo doesn't really smell cheesey at all more like skunk but fuck me the taste is lovley and she's a heavy hitta


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning cunts, smoking a fat amnesia haze J and tbh the more i smoke the less im liking this weed,
> 
> and Don u lucky fuck, i was meant to be on a plane to the dam 2day but due to the wifes new job and a family fall out i have no babysitter for the kids so my cup dreams got fucked off again till nxt year, i am going back to the dam in february tho just for a wee 2day break, cant believe it almost been a year since i was last there


i'm like that mate, all people grow here is haze or cheese and they are all the same, look good smell nice but the most important part, the smoke, is always a let down.

240 an oz is too expensive but at the end of the day i'm a pot head, there was a time when if i didn't like the weed i wouldn't smoke it, these days i'm a fiend on the stuff.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

I've a dela haze about to be plucked in a week or so , any 1 had that ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Never had that one suppose to be nice tackle tho. If u like a really lemony haze that packs a punch check out rare dankness seeds excellent selection there

I'll let yano what your dela haze is like


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> I've a dela haze about to be plucked in a week or so , any 1 had that ?




not yet m8,. but i look forward to sampling it in a cpl weeks when ur is ready lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

this amnesia haze does smell the part and tastes like a haze but has a weird bitter nasty aftertaste that lingers in my mouth, gets me stoned but not as well as i'd like it to


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> So coco u were tryna send me to a big queer party lmao??? I take it this cracks off in April then might wait till may then lol


Ha. No mate. It was called queens day because it was the queen's birthday. Though if you really wanna find queens in Dam then they're there all-year-round...they got their own little version of soho. Queens/King day is a national holiday and everyone goes out into the street and gets drunk. I love it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha me n Gaz on the beg lmao


----------



## Bluecheesehead (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never had that one suppose to be nice tackle tho. If u like a really lemony haze that packs a punch check out rare dankness seeds excellent selection there
> 
> funny you say that i recently purchased the tangerine haze and bubba trainwreck haze. well looking forward to cracking these beans. first time from this breeder. might do a blog wont be till jan now tho. 5 caramel candy kush going in flower on monday.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Isn't amnesia by Barney's farm? Im sure I seen it on attitude a while a go. Holy grail kush is suppose to be a gooden. Yehnim not into funny after taste I've had some cheese once that was nice but in the exhale tasted like perfume??? Wasn't nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm sure you'll be happy with em blue head I think one of there best is the Scotts og or docs og I think I did ghost train haze#1 and it was DANK


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Isn't amnesia by Barney's farm? Im sure I seen it on attitude a while a go. Holy grail kush is suppose to be a gooden. Yehnim not into funny after taste I've had some cheese once that was nice but in the exhale tasted like perfume??? Wasn't nice



mate i grew that Holy grail kush from DNA genetics along side my blue cheese a cpl grows back and it wasnt all its made out to be, i'd say the blue dream cuts u sent me were better than the hg kush


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmmmm Cuz they bummin that strain on attitude lol its all who gives em more money I suppose Yeh that blue dream aint a bad smoke is she. Got.1 seed.of that left the bubba was nice aswell all from Humboldt seeds


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

Bluecheesehead said:


> shawnybizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Never had that one suppose to be nice tackle tho. If u like a really lemony haze that packs a punch check out rare dankness seeds excellent selection there
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2013)

Have only heard of the tangerine dream and those are some of the worst reviews I've seen but like I said that was the tangerine dream the haze might be a lovely touch to it.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

Zedd has grown some tidy tangerine .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

I heard td is a real nice smoke suppose to taste like oranges.but if u got the top clonies that are dank u ain't really gonna be botherd bout much else why hunt for more if you have quality


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 23, 2013)

wouldnt know about the tangerine since i was the only cunt who neevr got any!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol easy turbs how ya doin mate


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> wouldnt know about the tangerine since i was the only cunt who neevr got any!


Me neither m8, just heard on the grape vine .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I heard td is a real nice smoke suppose to taste like oranges.but if u got the top clonies that are dank u ain't really gonna be botherd bout much else why hunt for more if you have quality


dont know bout u mate but i get fed up smoking the same weed over and over again so sometimes its good to switch it up a bit, even tho i got this exo i will still be chucking a cpl different strains in beside her every grow so i have options lol, variety is the spice of life


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Me neither [email protected] Gaz Yeh I know what u mean after smoking same stuff for ages your tolerance builds to that certain smoke don't it have a j of something else and it gets ya smashed. If I had co's I'd have 3 of them on the go and 1 in the corner of something a little differentyou know a little fruity  girl scout cookies are the next seeds I'm gonna get and a purchase from rare dankness not sure what yet tho gotta while to think about it like


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 23, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol easy turbs how ya doin mate


orite mate just got a lot on with that thing mate (not sayng nowt but u know) just getting it all sorted,, pistake but meh!on a unrelated note im getting used to this new house now, guess ima have to buy a loft tent, 300 sheets, lol but its gunna be worth it, and packing up was a reet missio9n too, but its all gravy.

il try give u a bell later m8, just fuk so many people to chat to and no time!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Me neither m8, just heard on the grape vine .


the td is a pain to grow , doesn't like manipulation and yields can vary but if you get a good one its a nice smoke ....long flowering time tho, if I were to pick a seed strain to grow it would be blue pit due to its strength


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeh no worry mate its even worse with crimbo approaching busy as fook mate.I was thinking in my next gaff doimgnit in the loft buying dome proper ladders n that its out the way u van tie into the chimney its all good ain't it man.Yeh yano me mate just Cuz a ring whenva pal


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 23, 2013)

bluepit maybe all good zedd, but going by garys experiance, id rather buy seeds that turn out to be female!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> bluepit maybe all good zedd, but going by garys experiance, id rather buy seeds that turn out to be female!


true man me too, regs need a legal setup where u can fanny about pickin the best one not for family men who have mouths to feed rent to pay, I am happy with my clones cos I csn budget better and predict income. I had a load of tga males and the fems I got wernt much cept the plusberry... to my mind seed companies are just printing money of gullible noobs most the time but I don't care we all need to earn......10 quid to 20 quid for a seed is bollox


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2013)

have you got a blue pit mum? a couple of my bp's are looking nice, reckon i will keep at least 2 out of 12.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

to be able to give away 10 free seeds with 10 seeds ordered indicates the material worth of your product is zero and the figure of 10 pounds is arbitrarily generated ....its all bollox, try ordering a kilo of gold and asking for 1 gram extra....fo is the response


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> have you got a blue pit mum? a couple of my bp's are looking nice, reckon i will keep at least 2 out of 12.


no I don't I was growing them out to find a fem for a friend...the 3 I had were all fems and I binned 2 as I didn't want them, I cloned the good one sent the clone off which once received got accidentally destroyed, flowered the bp which was mainlined for 4 and got 4 donkey dicks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Others really only 2 off bb unlike the look of that's the dog and deep psy but seeds are seeds and they can give u anything really Lol its hit n miss.has any1 here ever grown the hog? My mate did it years ago and it was lethal man feckin lethal think it might if been T.H seeds not sure tho. But thats one to look out for


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

ya fucking beauty !!!! the wife felt bad i was missing the cup this year due to her work, so she just booked my flights there for a one night trip to the dam by myself next week   will miss the cup still but fuck it will be in the dam getting smashed out my box, any cunt up for a lads trip? only £100 for flights and hotel for 1 night


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ya fucking beauty !!!! the wife felt bad i was missing the cup this year due to her work, so she just booked my flights there for a one night trip to the dam by myself next week   will miss the cup still but fuck it will be in the dam getting smashed out my box, any cunt up for a lads trip? only £100 for flights and hotel for 1 night


sounds good gaz, ur missus sounds alrite letting you off the leash....trust is a wonderful thing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sounds good gaz, ur missus sounds alrite letting you off the leash....trust is a wonderful thing


she dont trust me worth a shit mate lol this is a big step for her to let me go on my own, but cos she needs to work she booked it as a surprise for me, will defo be taking some pics and shouting out riu uk thread while im there


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

I ve finished with the dam, last trip with my daughter was cool but im so sick of all tha shit weed, was sayin so to Rambo and he rekons most of the weed is tumbled for kief, every cunt stoned of his face except me, you gotta get some local knowledge and find the best, but at 16 euros a gram (one smoke) for barneys vanilla kush.... its mad wen u grow it bettr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2013)

i know what u mean mate, thats why i go hunting for little coffeeshops outwith the tourist bits u usually find they have better weed and cheaper prices as they get more local trade than tourists, and this trip is to experiment with different hashes i think as i did a load of weeds last trip there,


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i know what u mean mate, thats why i go hunting for little coffeeshops outwith the tourist bits u usually find they have better weed and cheaper prices as they get more local trade than tourists, and this trip is to experiment with different hashes i think as i did a load of weeds last trip there,


hash smoking is good if u got ice wax, but if u grow and smoke strong green all the time the hash made from maroc or anywhere else will be less strong, I used to buy into the myth of traveling and smoking hand rolled charas in Manali, went there, nice hash, but exo will piss all over it so lets be real.....in 30 years of travelling and smoking and looking for my holy grail weed....india, Nepal, se asia, Africa, California....nah mate its Luton ....exo


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 23, 2013)

omfg the price of bitcoins is insane, i member buying a few batch's of 100 coins from intersango for 300ish, that same hundred coins is now worth 55,000 roughly, lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

im on the red wine tonite , half a bottle after a month off and im maxed out on booze....if only it could stay this way....unlikely but got a nice buzz going, almost worth a month off to get a 2 hour buzz from a bit of booze.....oh dear im sounding lke a smackhead not good, you there mate?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah they hit $1000 us the other day


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 23, 2013)

you done well zedd staying off the grog for a month, ive cut down a lot but still been having a drink now n then.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> you done well zedd staying off the grog for a month, ive cut down a lot but still been having a drink now n then.


thanks man growers discipline, I remember when younger getting to the point when beer was sobering, went to the tip and 3/4 filled a dumpster with empties, fukin huge appetites for booze, only thing that got me off booze b4 was b which is less than ideal......didn't fancy it cos it was a buzz killer, now it s only weed so all good .....uk s worst drug...alcohol imo


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 23, 2013)

worlds worst drug is alcohol imo but its so easy to get and the buzz is so familiar aswel as it being the most socially acceptable, fuck knows why cause it cause's more death more misery than all the other illegal drugs combined....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> worlds worst drug is alcohol imo but its so easy to get and the buzz is so familiar aswel as it being the most socially acceptable, fuck knows why cause it cause's more death more misery than all the other illegal drugs combined....


yeah its popular cos you can forget or go fuk it, your world closes in to comfort zone, the pains reduce mood lifts....stops people thinking too much, they accept their fate as inevitable


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2013)

i use to drink waaay 2 much n lots of other silly things but now i just smoke, id not have stopped if i didnt have pot lol im even off the cigs...saying that i bong my green haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2013)

i use to drink waaay 2 much n lots of other silly things but now i just smoke, id not have stopped if i didnt have pot lol im even off the cigs...saying that i bong my green haha...i forgot i typed this till now hahahah


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2013)

..oh i didnt hahahahahaha


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 23, 2013)

...bit of ag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

That ain't the leg is a weightlifter


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 23, 2013)

fuk off lolol....even tho what u sed dint makes sence lmaooo.


shawnybizzle said:


> That ain't the leg is a weightlifter


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Hahaha just read that back glad u made sense of that Lol. Had a few shandys I'm anyone's lol


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 23, 2013)

lol that was 1 big bud makes me leg look small....and that was the smallest cola I chopped for tester other fukers are massive lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeh well send it this way then lool. Naaah lookin good mate have u tasted the gold yet? Is it golden?


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 23, 2013)

no aint tried it yet its drying.....but did have its own fruty tingy weird smell to it......a comp diff smell to the bc......we will see in bout 5 days wen dry.......got some nice scissor hash off it tho...I dear not go thru that exp again...nearly killed me off last time lolol


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh well send it this way then lool. Naaah lookin good mate have u tasted the gold yet? Is it golden?


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I need to quit drinking any advice? Think half of its bordem of not doing anything. Easy to get fucked most nights when don't have to wake up in the morning and doesn't matter what you spend. Is a reason I wanna quit though...I get sloppy when drunk. 

Last night I pulled out some that exo cheese and rolled a joint. Was infront of someone and they started saying its not real cheese. I didnt say I grow or anything just said I don't mind what it is I got it cheap. We're going to the shop pick up some wine for the women...next thing he says I see you got two phones...I can get keys of good cheese and it works out 170 an ounce. Both really drunk and I replied yeah ill have a look if its good ill take it. No problem about him being a snitch he does more shit than I do. Just abit annoyed he now knows what I do. Doesn't know I grow and doesn't even suspect that but it's still something I'd of not given away if I was sobber.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh nooooo, the way I stopped drinking was I started smoking more pot lol start working out 2 the fitness aspect keeps you away from being 2 impulsive and tell him one phones for work or something he probably feels the same for telling you he can get an oz for cheap...heck he might even grow haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning lads, can anyone recommend and good (recent) books on indoor cultivation? I have Medical Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes but would like a few others and yes I know these forms have loads of info on everything I need to know but nothing beats a good book n alot of the info id find would be more likely to be factual based evidence (one downside to the interwebs is it gives EVERYONE an opinion if when the don't know shit)


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

A bloke I know just from seeing in the area moaned at me about buying shit size 8ths. Felt I could trust him and shit so said I can get him stuff. After a few times he gave me aload of books. I said to him I don't grow...he looks back and says neither do I and winked lol few weeks after that I stopped hearing from him so jus text making a joke about him still being alive. Invites me to his and was doing a room lol. Really nice bloke he is aswell always sorts me out when he gets a crop down. Always flying out to dam aswell probably one of the most passionate guys for weed.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Oh nooooo, the way I stopped drinking was I started smoking more pot lol start working out 2 the fitness aspect keeps you away from being 2 impulsive and tell him one phones for work or something he probably feels the same for telling you he can get an oz for cheap...heck he might even grow haha.


Nah his just a middle man 100% his got his hands in loads of things. We was both fucked though and I didnt say I grow just be knows now dont he but least his not a grassing type because his into things himself ain't no do gooder angel himself. Just extra paro when a grows going on lol. I wanna move away from here summer anyway thinking to rent somewhere near the coast and ill just come back here after summer. Know we don't get much of a summer here but early mornings sound of seagulls as the jack russel runs riot on the beach...suits me alright lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Be that as it may if U put most if not all people under the right circumstances they will rat U out n at the end of the day ppl look out for themselves but im sire you'll be grand but talking to me is the worst thing U can do but again im sure U know this.

What are the names of books he gave you? Wish I had friends like that...fucker haha


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah was me being abit stupid and sloppy because drunk. Final straw for me though I gotta quit drinking man. I drink nearly every day. Go through around 10 Stella's and those jd and coke cans already mixed have 3 or so of them. Why do i do it? Kind of because I can lol who can call me a piss head but I got more money than them type thing....but enoughs enough. Gonna find something else to do man.

ill have a look ina sec got the ballasts sitting on em. Bloke proper loved his weed trust me. I could just name a strain and 9 times outta 10 hell know it and have an opinion on it. If I mentioned big yields hed get abit funny and go on how it should just be for free for everyone lol. Invited me out to dam with him and a mate of his but I didnt smoke as much at the time and knew I couldn't even keep up with them. Ill post the books to an address anyway mate for fuck all Ive had a flick through em but more aless all the same old stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

yeah shit happens n u know what ur at so live n learn i suppose.the growing community is pretty awesome like that always keen to help...kinda like the bodybuilding world, awesome guys real eager to help out n share what they know....think its a common place when ur hobby is considered illegal or a bit iffy in the eyes of mainstream society.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning ladies. How's life treating every one?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> no aint tried it yet its drying.....but did have its own fruty tingy weird smell to it......a comp diff smell to the bc......we will see in bout 5 days wen dry.......got some nice scissor hash off it tho...I dear not go thru that exp again...nearly killed me off last time lolol


Smoke it smoke it smoke it haha. Yeh its deadly but I like deadly when it comes to smoke on the drink I'm a lightweight had about 8 pints or so last night fuck me do I feel like shit this mornin!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Easy badger well I'm hangin out me arse this mornin mate a nice joints mellowed me out a bit tho  how's tricks?


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

i'm the same, went out last sunday had about 8 -10 bottles of beer over a 5 hour period and still felt shit the next day, these days i'm pissed so infrequently i get scared to actually have a proper bevvy in case i turn into the bear.

it kills you when somebody is telling you how funny you were but you can't remember, that feeling for 10-15 minutes after you wake up and you know you did something bad but you can't remember what. you just know the first person you see you are gonna be apologising to whilst asking, what happened?.

nothing cures a hangover like bongs, big durty yellow ones topped with hash preferably.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

i had about 6 bongs last night....man do i feel fresh lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bKQXmvdr8o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha Yeh ghb I know exactly what u mean mate I don't even know why I do it to myself I know I can't handle it but still chuck it back it was free beer or wine all night tho. Some tasted like vinegar so stuck to waters down fosters buuurrrgghhhh


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy badger well I'm hangin out me arse this mornin mate a nice joints mellowed me out a bit tho  how's tricks?


Yeah not to bad shawny, feeling a bit rough me self. I ran out of weed the other day so my mate gave me some trim, only problem is it ain't enough to make hash so iv been smoking it in joints 
does the job but fucking tastes like shit lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

At least its free smoke aye... Yeh can imagine its a bit shitty tasting done it me self a few times Lol. I'm running low aswell only got a few joints left proper wank! Wish I had a big bush at 9 weeks flower right now!!!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah so do I mate lol. Ordering my coco tomorrow and getting shit rolling again. U been to court yet about that shit?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads, can anyone recommend and good (recent) books on indoor cultivation? I have Medical Grower's Bible by Jorge Cervantes but would like a few others and yes I know these forms have loads of info on everything I need to know but nothing beats a good book n alot of the info id find would be more likely to be factual based evidence (one downside to the interwebs is it gives EVERYONE an opinion if when the don't know shit)


Cervantes ..........purrrlease, go for it and tell how well you yield.....books are sooo last centuary, Cervantes....ha ha ahahahahaaaahhahhaha...cough cough ..ahahahhaaha...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

study botany and how plants live and grow, understand roots and what they need and just grow the fukkers and keep the leaves green....u will wind people up on here talking about books


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

the first book i read was called i love it by micheal d meridith.

it was at least 15 years ago now, he basically told how he does everything from start to finish, he had varying success but because he had pictures of weed plants i would have believed anything in that book, nowadays i would read it for a chuckle.

long story short, especially in the growing world, todays facts are tomorrows jokes!.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah so do I mate lol. Ordering my coco tomorrow and getting shit rolling again. U been to court yet about that shit?


Good man get it set up  Yeh its all been dealt with mate 160 hr cs 12month probation, fine, and 6 points feckin wankers!!! Can't wait to get out this house now and get growing again somewhere else missis won't let me here while house in her name Cuz the bastards gave her 60 hr cs aswell she was not happy lmao


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

lololol i was once with a teacher and got her to put the house in her name because she had good credit, if the door ever got kicked in she would have lost her job and probably career, when the harvest came and the whole street reeked of cheese she went and stayed at her mums, that was the end of us.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Women aye.......if I had enough money id have me own little flat for growing and I'd stay there most of the week now that would be a nice life or a massive fuck off house in the middle of nowhere with loads of secret rooms n shit so I can escape and hide from the missis n kids and tend to sexy green ladies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2013)

afternoon shit stabbers, woke up feelin like that cat that got the cream 2day lol, still cant believe the wife has booked my an Amsterdam trip nxt week, bring it on !!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeh ya lucky fucker my Mrs wont let me go on my own until she's seen it for herself Lol. Read today that if you go to the cup only have 5grams on you or theyll take it off ya wankers!! There's gonna be some security with a few baggies on em ain't they


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ya lucky fucker my Mrs wont let me go on my own until she's seen it for herself Lol. Read today that if you go to the cup only have 5grams on you or theyll take it off ya wankers!! There's gonna be some security with a few baggies on em ain't they



i was in the dam in january with the wife mate we went for 4 days, i loved it but she wasnt a big fan due to not being much of a smoker and me spending 20hrs a day in the coffeeshops lmao, she dont want me going on my own either but she knows how much i love the place and its my birthday next week so she set it up as a surprise for me so im away for my bday. this time im only gonna have 24hrs in amsterdam before i fly home so will be making the most of it 

and to top it off she giving me £200 spending money for 1 day off her wages, how fucking awesome is that?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahaha I bet she was a bit fed up like Lol.my missis smokes like but she ain't hardcore a few joint she'll be asleep haha. Yeh make sure you go hard mate and see if you can find anywhere that got all dabbing rigs and wax's n that,that's what I wanna hit pricey tho.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good man get it set up  Yeh its all been dealt with mate 160 hr cs 12month probation, fine, and 6 points feckin wankers!!! Can't wait to get out this house now and get growing again somewhere else missis won't let me here while house in her name Cuz the bastards gave her 60 hr cs aswell she was not happy lmao


Well it's better than time I suppose lol. That's a bit shitty they gave ya misses cs. Why did she get it? Yeah defo no growing till ya move house. Bad move growing in a hot house


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon shit stabbers, woke up feelin like that cat that got the cream 2day lol, still cant believe the wife has booked my an Amsterdam trip nxt week, bring it on !!


U lucky twat gaz! Wish I was going  think I'm gonna go in jan/feb.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> U lucky twat gaz! Wish I was going  think I'm gonna go in jan/feb.


m8 its only £100 for flights and hotel nxt week, but only for 1 night,  i went january this year and it was fucking freezing was bout -6c and half a foot of snow lol, never stopped me enjoying it tho, plenty nice warm coffeeshops to heat me up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Well it's better than time I suppose lol. That's a bit shitty they gave ya misses cs. Why did she get it? Yeah defo no growing till ya move house. Bad move growing in a hot house


Yeh fuck that I want to like but far too hot now! She got cs because the house is in her name so she was charged with permit to grow because it was in the bedroom and visible she couldn't say she didn't know about it. Never mind its all a learning process ain't it ya live n learn man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> m8 its only £100 for flights and hotel nxt week, but only for 1 night, i went january this year and it was fucking freezing was bout -6c and half a foot of snow lol, never stopped me enjoying it tho, plenty nice warm coffeeshops to heat me up


£100 ain't to bad. Yeah I went in January this year aswell for 3 nights, forgot to take my jacket, got off the plane and it was snowing  lol.
@shawny true dat mate lol


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 24, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh fuck that I want to like but far too hot now! She got cs because the house is in her name so she was charged with permit to grow because it was in the bedroom and visible she couldn't say she didn't know about it. Never mind its all a learning process ain't it ya live n learn man


aye bit tricky to deny wen ur using 50L sacks of coc as bedisde cabinets! lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha I've got bedside cabinets ya cheeky cunt Lol....they did come in handy tho I've still got one bag they didn't take


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

Just bought a dog off an ironmonger took him home cunt made a bolt for the gate......


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Got the painful task of changing the res onthe wilma. Makes such a mess when I do it lol. Things are looking alright in the tent though not bud yet but plenty of white hairs showing where the buds gonna be. Looking way better than my green poisons did. Just had a lovely nap and all lol must be getting old...thinking I gotta get myself a decent arm chair lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 24, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Got the painful task of changing the res onthe wilma. Makes such a mess when I do it lol. Things are looking alright in the tent though not bud yet but plenty of white hairs showing where the buds gonna be. Looking way better than my green poisons did. Just had a lovely nap and all lol must be getting old...thinking I gotta get myself a decent arm chair lol


When u say change the res ninja, why?? Any wilma system I've had the plants use the full tank up in a week or less, so all u have to do is let it nearly empty and top it up. Ur makin something that's easy become more difficult


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> View attachment 2905565View attachment 2905566View attachment 2905567View attachment 2905568


why do you germ seeds on paper towels?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 24, 2013)

zeddd said:


> why do you germ seeds on paper towels?


Looks like a boy with too much time on his hands....printed labels ffs, what's wrong with a big black marker and a few initials


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 24, 2013)

How do u germ ur seeds zeddd


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 24, 2013)

I germ my seeds in wet paper towel in a plastic bag kept nice n warm they crack within 24 hr max


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> How do u germ ur seeds zeddd


I put em in jiffys or strait into soil if fresh, once cracked I don't wanna pull them off anything


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks like a boy with too much time on his hands....printed labels ffs, what's wrong with a big black marker and a few initials


nice italic printing on duck egg blue cartridge paper, raising the standard a bit for here fer sure


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

why we like this with noobs hg? prob cos of all the shit weve seen and the people who come and go, the bullshitters, etc tellin everyone how to grow and what seed companies are hot....yawn....posting pix of freaking seeds on bog roll...ffs but we all know who we can and cant do business with, drink with, phone up give addys and bank details to etc....if you smoke enough pot u end up having a very good bs detector and mines going off rite now


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Aye I think most in here realise it's just a fuckin weed, it's grows easy. All the noobs usually come in with ther stupid questions of worry, is this ok, is that ok...just let the fukin thing grow ffs. Plus most noobs it's like a wee toy they've got, for some of us it's a way of money


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I think most in here realise it's just a fuckin weed, it's grows easy. All the noobs usually come in with ther stupid questions of worry, is this ok, is that ok...just let the fukin thing grow ffs. Plus most noobs it's like a wee toy they've got, for some of us it's a way of money


yeah I like growing don't get me wrong but I like getting bricks of 20s even more, as for fancy labels fuk that but I can clone down a 3 week old plant and make another 20


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 24, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah I like growing don't get me wrong but I like getting bricks of 20s even more, as for fancy labels fuk that but I can clone down a 3 week old plant and make another 20


 s dont we all like briks on 20's,, lol


so, doing these few 7 under 1k, but ther was no veg part from a cursery 8 weeks under a 24 watt t5- lol and ther was 12 under that! enough to keep em ok but not enough for growth

anwyays
shot em in flower im roughly 5 weeks in, started pk 3-4 days bak

so my questions are these
floweirng from extablished clone, are they more prone to N def? im pretty sure it is, fucking thing will not go, 1ml of calmag, 2ml of calmag fuksake! upped the nutes topday make sur ethe fuckers aint just hungry bbut on 2ml per of eevrything so fek knows

2nd- can they finish faster than normal? flowered with zero veg? seems ther ahead, but may just be me having a brain fart

and l;astly,, why does 12-12 from seed get much better yeilds than from established clone?


as for pics

not a chance!

and zedd lol,, u may like growing but ive never sampled your gear so until then ur SHIT!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> s dont we all like briks on 20's,, lol
> 
> 
> so, doing these few 7 under 1k, but ther was no veg part from a cursery 8 weeks under a 24 watt t5- lol and ther was 12 under that! enough to keep em ok but not enough for growth
> ...


Theres a riu noob section for these sorta questions cunt!


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 24, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Theres a riu noob section for these sorta questions cunt!


oh fuk u paddy twat! lol ive only ever once flowered from clones, so anwyays wtf am i doing explaining myself FUUKK UUU


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 24, 2013)

YEH LEAVE TURBS ALONE U FOREIGN FUCKER! hes a good guy,,,,,,


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 24, 2013)

aww thanx man!

set of orrible bastards this lot!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've never flower straight from seed or clone so haven't a clue, I say ther both shit. I'd say they still take the same time to flower tho, as for the deficiency....I don't do them.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just few pics as I took em out to refill the wilma. Was 3 weeks yday and smelling pretty good already.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 24, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've never flower straight from seed or clone so haven't a clue, I say ther both shit. I'd say they still take the same time to flower tho, as for the deficiency....I don't do them.


yeh the def i think is this shit coco, i bough them block snad broke em down, not of my normal guy and they just sludge wen u water em, lesson learent,

err yeh duno bowt flowering time as they h ade huuuge proflowers on em wen i brought em over, eitherway its week 5 i think, i started em few weeks before i harvested so sounds reet.
killer on lekki, 40 qwid a week for a pityful yeild, i reckon the physcos gunna do a quater oz MAX, lol, but the rest look good for a 3/4 to 1 per,, but tiny,,, so pissed of.ha

got weird leaves on hysco to, never seen um like that before, fukit, better than the bin.

WOOHOO ninja we have proof of life(your OP) stick in ther lad ul do just fine.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2013)

was having a look online at some coffeeshops in the dam, looking for the best ones about and also which ones had free house vapes, i see the grey area gets very high reviews and also lets u use the house vape free of charge, think i will be trying my 1st volcano while im there with some nice unpressed crystal hash see what all the fuss is abut


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

My op? Lol and cheers


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> s dont we all like briks on 20's,, lol
> 
> 
> so, doing these few 7 under 1k, but ther was no veg part from a cursery 8 weeks under a 24 watt t5- lol and ther was 12 under that! enough to keep em ok but not enough for growth
> ...


,,,,,,rooted clones are not prone to N def, they are just plants growing which u need to keep up with ith adequate nutes.............they wont finish faster, this is genetically determined and u can only get it rite or fuk up and they take longr never quicker..........12/12 from seed, they have a tap root which clones don't and why seeds yield more than clones generally........you know u can have a little sample mate I would love to fuk u up on some exo.....I know u don't rate it tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Morning titty twisters how do? Had a right shit sleep last night got face ache fuck knows what it is but me face hurts like fuck feels like toothache under me eyes and in me cheeks fookin wank!!!!

On a better note got invited to notts cannabis club Christmas doo should be a interesting night... anyway its me grans anniversary today so gonna skin a fatten up for her


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow man ur gone all in the the cannabis club lol I wouldn't be surprised if they had DS in those clubs (don't mean to piss on ur dreams haha).


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 25, 2013)

can just picture the club now....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqYNeLaf7Gw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeh man gotta get involved aint ya gotta be in it to win it......Nah won't be any filth there lmao there not a kartel u sausage


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Hahaha yer cunt lmao that's a proper funny episode that one... when he comes back with knnee pads on lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

By the end of ur first club meeting you'll know what a sausage is lol wont be loose lips sink ships will be more like loose lips suck dick hahahahaha n maybe im being uber paranoid but hey better paranoid than being bummed by big daddy bubba in the cop shop lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol 1.even the biggest fucker inside wouldnt get his cock close to me without it being bitten off or grab twisted and pulled and 2 my lips are not loose mate simples. Yes your being para about something that don't even concern you loool


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Just don't play pick up the bud hahahahaha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol 1.even the biggest fucker inside wouldnt get his cock close to me without it being bitten off or grab twisted and pulled and 2 my lips are not loose mate simples. Yes your being para about something that don't even concern you loool


I looked up the csc cos I wanna connect locally....well up to a point, bad connections are worse than no connections in this game, but yeah......so shawny what happens after u emails them, is ther a bit o email to and fro or is it just an invite....cheers man good on ya..........RElapse......fuk off with your stupid para attack and grow up mate, just shows you are not able to judge people on site just yet....smoke some more an youll get there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Well firstly it was just a word of advice he can do as he pleases and secondly I don't think I was talking to U...u have an aweful ha bit of talking shit, if U don't have anything nice to say go suck a dick.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I looked up the csc cos I wanna connect locally....well up to a point, bad connections are worse than no connections in this game, but yeah......so shawny what happens after u emails them, is ther a bit o email to and fro or is it just an invite....cheers man good on ya..........RElapse......fuk off with your stupid para attack and grow up mate, just shows you are not able to judge people on site just yet....smoke some more an youll get there lol


Yeh man bit if emailing like then got a request on Fb off em bit if chat with a couple of sound lads that are local and also members of NORML. Now I've just gotta wait for their next meeting I suppose the doo will be a icebreaker kinda thing? Yeh it feels good to get involved and like you say we need contacts in this business who wanna do good


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man bit if emailing like then got a request on Fb off em bit if chat with a couple of sound lads that are local and also members of NORML. Now I've just gotta wait for their next meeting I suppose the doo will be a icebreaker kinda thing? Yeh it feels good to get involved and like you say we need contacts in this business who wanna do good


yeah mate that sounds good, a little bit of checking up on you, very reassuring im sure you wont be raped lol, u gonna take em a little bit of something nice...? be good to get some other clones..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> On a better note got invited to notts cannabis club Christmas do


Let me ask you a very simple, logical question Shawney.

How the fuck can they invite you if they don't know you grow?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well firstly it was just a word of advice he can do as he pleases and secondly I don't think I was talking to U...u have an aweful ha bit of talking shit, if U don't have anything nice to say go suck a dick.


firstly you are an irish cunt posting boring shit on a uk thread, you have been and may continue to be tacitly accepted cos you are so persistent, if u don't like my grow advice then im happy for you, laughing actually, and are you Gay (fukin homo in old language)? why the dick sucking comment wouldn't occur to me to tell a bloke to suck cock


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man bit if emailing like then got a request on Fb off em


Facebook!? Are you fucking serious?

The biggest data farm on the planet next to the NSA's direct wire taps..............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

I hang my head in shame at these young hustlers not taking the bigger technological picture into account.

Pure foolishness.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah mate that sounds good, a little bit of checking up on you, very reassuring im sure you wont be raped lol, u gonna take em a little bit of something nice...? be good to get some other clones..


Haha Yeh they don't seem the sort lol mainly hippies I bet. I'll defo take a lil something with me only a little bit tho don't wanna get caught with anything you never know do ya.. Yeh it will be nice to see what other folk are doing in the area strain wise and what not  

@ Yorkie I'm not growing at the min so I have nothing to worry about Yeh there on fb but so is EVERYONE Lol any little details get passed thru email and other various ways. The fb account is just to spread the word basically to get numbers up so everyone's page has something about cannabis on it to make it more normal for those ignorants out there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads, can anyone recommend and good (recent) books on indoor cultivation?


PM me an email addy and I'll send a load in PDF format gratis, I've got proper reading material.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

There clearly making a mark aswell the words spreading. The LCC were on BBC news they offers a rep but were refused so prof David nutt went and represented for them and had an argument with some daft old ex copper who said weeds never been and never will be a medicine and is just as bad as heroin lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ Yorkie I'm not growing at the min so I have nothing to worry about Yeh there on fb but so is EVERYONE Lol any little details get passed thru email and other various ways. The fb account is just to spread the word basically to get numbers up so everyone's page has something about cannabis on it to make it more normal for those ignorants out there



Is that you trying to reassure yourself that FB and regular email is safe?

Lol, wake up lad.

http:n.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_Data_Center

Forewarned is forearmed,get wise and stay ahead of the game.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

Fuck me, random lurkers PM'ing me out of the blue with no introduction or how do you do wanting those PDF's.

Lol, jokers!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol well if thats the case then any1 who uses a phone or any type of communication is fucked lmao I wouldn't say a cannabis club is a national threat hahaha Jesus Christ man calm yourself down. Don't worry I'm.careful after my bust even tho no one knew it was there coppers were lucky.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> why do you germ seeds on paper towels?


I put another paper towel over the top and put a lid on loosly, increased humidity because I'm going into Coco once they root in rockwool once germed. 

I lost a few going straight into rockwool, tried this way a while ago and works fine so stuck with it pal


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks like a boy with too much time on his hands....printed labels ffs, what's wrong with a big black marker and a few initials


Whats wrong with labels as opposed to writing shit down? Some of us have spastic hand writing. "boy" Haha, you're a funny fucker!


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> why we like this with noobs hg? prob cos of all the shit weve seen and the people who come and go, the bullshitters, etc tellin everyone how to grow and what seed companies are hot....yawn....posting pix of freaking seeds on bog roll...ffs but we all know who we can and cant do business with, drink with, phone up give addys and bank details to etc....if you smoke enough pot u end up having a very good bs detector and mines going off rite now


Oh man, you really do crack me up. 

I haven't asked for advice off any one on this thread, nor would I. 

There's probably a reason that theres only about 10 frequent users on this thread... go figure.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Oh man, you really do crack me up.
> 
> I haven't asked for advice off any one on this thread, nor would I.
> 
> There's probably a reason that theres only about 10 frequent users on this thread... go figure.


the thread is tight, theres a lot of trust and a lot of banter


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

Fuck I could probably have put all of that on one post. As I said..."spastic".

To be fair was up for work at 3am.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the thread is tight, theres a lot of trust and a lot of banter


Yeah man, I just see the same very few names every time!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Fuck I could probably have put all of that on one post. As I said..."spastic".
> 
> To be fair was up for work at 3am.


youre a baker so u have to be up early rite?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> youre a baker so u have to be up early rite?


Yeah man, baking by day, baked by night! too much baking and being baked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

What happened to the baker who kneaded a poo.........got brown fingers lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2013)

just had the ladies out for a feed, 
 my NLB auto started showing pistils about 3 days ago
 my BB & PP
 little Exo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Yeah man, baking by day, baked by night! too much baking and being baked


you must kneed a smoke after all that fukin baking bet ur sick of the site of bread.....never eat the stuff myself think its junk food, u manage a sneaky smoke at work ive just Don rigged and ecig with iso....messy shit


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you must kneed a smoke after all that fukin baking bet ur sick of the site of bread.....never eat the stuff myself think its junk food, u manage a sneaky smoke at work ive just Don rigged and ecig with iso....messy shit


Lol nah I dont toke in work, that would be too much to handle and it fucking honks man. I'm so fucking sick of bread and hot cross buns its unreal, having a cain when home is what keeps me sane.
I do blitz a doob at like 3.15am with a brew before I leave though, wrecked until around 7, ready for breakfast at 8. 

Fucking hard work having a legit life aswell man.

I want to get some of those vape pens, and figure out how to get oils in there. I'm not so delicately handed, so fiddly shit like that I tend to fuck off.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Lol nah I dont toke in work, that would be too much to handle and it fucking honks man. I'm so fucking sick of bread and hot cross buns its unreal, having a cain when home is what keeps me sane.
> I do blitz a doob at like 3.15am with a brew before I leave though, wrecked until around 7, ready for breakfast at 8.
> 
> Fucking hard work having a legit life aswell man.
> ...


how bigs ur grow space, surely cannabis can pay bttr than bread or do you just toke it all ha ha


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> how bigs ur grow space, surely cannabis can pay bttr than bread or do you just toke it all ha ha


Got a 1.2m x 2m x 2.4m tent and a smaller 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m tent so yeah I could easily cover myself but I dont like HAVING to have one on the go all the time, I like to do one or two a year, mostly from seed unless I find a superb one for mothering. Then I'll do 3 a year haha.

I get rid of a few bits here and there but the guys I knock around with back home do the bigger weights and do 3 or 4 houses at a time. Not into that pressure man. Too much for me like, always twitching on if all houses are ok and whatnot.

I jar up at least a bar, on a slow cure in kilner jars. Get rid of a bit to cover cost, bills and any bits needed for the next one. Anything else gets smoked just dried, no cure.

I find it hard not to take tester buds at week 7 or so. I always say I wont. But I do.

Planning on buying a house soon man, need legit income for mortgage and that shit.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 25, 2013)

Afternoon chaps. Well that's my coco ordered and my clones sorted  can't wait to get cracking again! 
Hows the exo going Yorki?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope all.goes well badger get yaself some nice ounceage on the go

Lookin nice there gazmond


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PM me an email addy and I'll send a load in PDF format gratis, I've got proper reading material.


that would be spot on mate thanks a million ill pm U after work when I can remember that addy haha thanks again bud


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hope all.goes well badger get yaself some nice ounceage on the go
> 
> Lookin nice there gazmond


cheers m8, im a little disappointed with the growth on BB & PP they are pretty slow growers imo, hopefully they explode soon gonna give them at least another 3 weeks veg (6 weeks total) hoping thats enough to get them about 1.5/2ft tall, and in the mean time this auto should be ready in about 45 days or so according to breeder so that will tide me over with a little smoke till proper harvest time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers m8, im a little disappointed with the growth on BB & PP they are pretty slow growers imo, hopefully they explode soon gonna give them at least another 3 weeks veg (6 weeks total) hoping thats enough to get them about 1.5/2ft tall, and in the mean time this auto should be ready in about 45 days or so according to breeder so that will tide me over with a little smoke till proper harvest time



Ya know what dya think it could be the airpots that cause slower growth? As a lot of the energy goes into root production? I remember my last lot in airpots seemed a little on the slow side but the 2 I had in square pots were beasts.... just a thought I don't think I'll use em next time a bit too messy for my style of growing lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

R3l[email protected] said:


> that would be spot on mate thanks a million ill pm U after work when I can remember that addy haha thanks again bud


Lol, sound paranoid much?? Can't remember ur email, gtf, too para to send it thru pm which u do know most of the mods on this site can read. Grow a set of swingers u irish fuck!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ran outta materials at work today, no delivery till tomoro so thot I'd fuck of early and book in for the full shift, nice one


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2013)

i'm not a great believer either shawny, I've done a couple side by sides and it could just be my techniques but an 18l square beats a 20l air pot. I don't water every day so that could be the main reason i'm missing out on extra yield.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> i'm not a great believer either shawny, I've done a couple side by sides and it could just be my techniques but an 18l square beats a 20l air pot. I don't water every day so that could be the main reason i'm missing out on extra yield.


Yep I water every 3-4 days or so proper drench em till run off then leave em to dry out maybe that's where we going wrong with airpots??? I know a few folk water everyday just a little bit like....next time tho 18 ltrs square pots all the way plus they fit in better


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2013)

i use 10l airpots and feed 2ltrs every 2 days, never had a problem b4 my last plants grew huge and fast its just these current ones that are slow, i think growth speed is more strain dependent than what pots u use.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol well if thats the case then any1 who uses a phone or any type of communication is fucked lmao I wouldn't say a cannabis club is a national threat hahaha Jesus Christ man calm yourself down. Don't worry I'm.careful after my bust even tho no one knew it was there coppers were lucky.



No, only the folks who use proprietary software and don't take precautions are fucked.


You don't get to decide what constitutes a national threat, the yanks do.
Facebook is American (and in on the spying), "Narcotics" are a national threat (read the NSA statement).
Not that it really matters what constitutes a national threat anyway now that the Utah Data Centre is finished and active, they are now collecting EVERYTHING on the planet, a scientist has even had to invent a name for the amount of data that centre can actually expect to harvest because a number for that many billions of billions of terabytes didn't exist before.
I won't try and fry heads with a number but a reasonable estimate is the entirety of human learning so far and for the next 100 years at least (that's a fucking shitload of data).
Like I said, forewarned is forearmed and this game is going to get damn interesting quite quickly.
My Windows gaming machine is coming offline (I'd ditch Windows for gaming if I could) and I'll surf anon over hacked WiFi from a Linux/BackTrack laptop or from my rooted and stripped phone also running Linux/Backtrack and clean freedom software (the data is useless without a face to go with it).


Careful after your bust? Hooking up with cannabis clubs via Facebook? 
Each to their own mate, I can only offer advise but that's about as careful as growing trees in your back garden or taking chase without being legit and getting nicked on your driveway!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

And it took fucking ages to write that as Tor kicked me about 5 times, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Hows the exo going Yorki?


Filling up these starter screens quite nicely actually, I've to duct tape a branch back on that's half snapped under the resistance one one and settle the PH again.

Then when the Dog have gone to the new loft space (I've been saying "next week" for about 5 weeks now....) I can finish off my space, get the rest of the screen laid and crack on.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Careful after your bust? Hooking up with cannabis clubs via Facebook?
> Each to their own mate, I can only offer advise but that's about as careful as growing trees in your back garden or taking chase without being legit and getting nicked on your driveway!


Lol, actually found that quite funny Yorkshireman lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

So the boxing was on Sky pay per view the other night (froche?), gutted I couldn't watch it I mentioned it to the missus the next morning.


She so nicely reminded me that we get all the pay per view boxing for free on the Polish satellite system................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

haha yer cunt yes I fucked up there I admit but the Mrs told em it was upstairs silly cow didn't know this till court lol.. well if u gotta surf the net through hacked WiFi n shit I'm fucked ain't got a clue bout none a that malarkey.

Anyway fuck em let's start a revolution fuck the cunts

Oh and when u say as.much data a human can learn plus a 100 yr is that an average human or yorkie brain??? Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> when u say as.much data a human can learn plus a 100 yr is that an average human or yorkie brain??? Lol


Lol,

Every buggers..........everything mankind has learned so far and everything we continue to learn as a whole for 100 years......EVERYTHING!

It fucking twists me........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Fuckin ell that is mind boggling aint it I always thought it was the japs that were ahead in technology but looks like its the yanks ain't it


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell that is mind boggling aint it I always thought it was the japs that were ahead in technology but looks like its the yanks ain't it


yes cos they talk to the ets


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell that is mind boggling aint it I always thought it was the japs that were ahead in technology but looks like its the yanks ain't it


Well the Japs make the technology happen and the Yanks have got a bottomless pit of money to buy it with, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeh true that the rich greedy bastards and now they got medical and legal weed they gonna get richer Lol..

@ z what do u mean ets??? Am I being slow lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh true that the rich greedy bastards and now they got medical and legal weed they gonna get richer Lol..
> 
> @ z what do u mean ets??? Am I being slow lol


extra terrestrial biological entities mate


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/roof-qube-rq1224#

well this is me!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/roof-qube-rq1224#
> 
> well this is me!


How many lights u thinkin m8?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/roof-qube-rq1224#
> 
> well this is me!


looks the part m8, much tht setting u back?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

zeddd said:


> extra terrestrial biological entities mate


Lol thought thats what u meant man but feard I'd get ripped if i said it lmao.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> How many lights u thinkin m8?


 gunna split the tent, have 1k in each made up for 4x250 or 2x400 and 1x 250 much bette r results! il have half and half in flower and if i have room gunna buy a 1x1 tent for vegin plants i may get sum t5 fittings my pal wons a shop and hes had it refurbed i think he has sum rectagle panels with 5 t5 bulbs in each wat would be puuurfect, just cant take piss with lights in attick,,, 

so should have 2 1.2x rooms ein the main tent nough for 3-4 each side easy under 1k should be great! and 1x veg tent with a smaller clone tent with heate prop

so 1k in each side made up of possibley 4x250 lights,,, much better than 1x1k

bowt 300


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks good turbs is that the cheapest you can find? I bet there an arse to put up ain't they


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> gunna split the tent, have 1k in each made up for 4x250 or 2x400 and 1x 250 much bette r results! il have half and half in flower and if i have room gunna buy a 1x1 tent for vegin plants i may get sum t5 fittings my pal wons a shop and hes had it refurbed i think he has sum rectagle panels with 5 t5 bulbs in each wat would be puuurfect, just cant take piss with lights in attick,,,
> 
> so should have 2 1.2x rooms ein the main tent nough for 3-4 each side easy under 1k should be great! and 1x veg tent with a smaller clone tent with heate prop
> 
> ...


Gunna cost a bit in leccy....fuckin things breaking my balls at the min, the 3 x 600s is about 60 a week, the sooner I flip these the better, bring it down a bit, just need to wait on these fuckn clones rooting ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

I can smell Rambo creeping up the English twat lol, I'm off


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

i wouldnt wana upset u again hg ya big girl lol fuck i carnt even member your sample let alone how it taste's, ur just a angry man lol

60 a week for 3x 600 sounds steep tho mate, ive run that in the past much cheaper is that where you are? or u using lots of other leccy in the house?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i wouldnt wana upset u again hg ya big girl lol fuck i carnt even member your sample let alone how it taste's, ur just a angry man lol
> 
> 60 a week for 3x 600 sounds steep tho mate, ive run that in the past much cheaper is that where you are? or u using lots of other leccy in the house?


Lol u ain't upsetting me m8, I know my weed tastes good and sells for top dollar and that's all that matters. Angry man??? U actually got me the other night half pissed, but happy pissed that's why I never retaliated and made u look like a wee boy lol.

Aye about 60 a week, if I didn't have them I'd only pay about a tenner ffs. In theory when goin in flower it should cut by a third so should knock about 15 off it I'd say


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol u ain't upsetting me m8, I know my weed tastes good and sells for top dollar and that's all that matters. Angry man??? U actually got me the other night half pissed, but happy pissed that's why I never retaliated and made u look like a wee boy lol.
> 
> Aye about 60 a week, if I didn't have them I'd only pay about a tenner ffs. In theory when goin in flower it should cut by a third so should knock about 15 off it I'd say


a wee boy lol im not trying to upset u wee man i was just aving a larf and i no your highly strung and would bite was all, no need to get out ya wee chair lol

seems real expensive hg even 50 a week for 3 600s maybe its the fans n pumps or the different tariff where u are? ive run that on key meter before just hand watered tho at a lot less.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> a wee boy lol im not trying to upset u wee man i was just aving a larf and i no your highly strung and would bite was all, no need to get out ya wee chair lol
> 
> seems real expensive hg even 50 a week for 3 600s maybe its the fans n pumps or the different tariff where u are? ive run that on key meter before just hand watered tho at a lot less.


Aye suppose with the fans and all too, well fuck all I can do now. Might be movin after this one anyway so I'll be changing setup a bit but dunno what yet


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

When I switch in a couple of days ill run it thru the night and see how much it cuts it down...anything over 20 quid a week in my eyes is too much lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye suppose with the fans and all too, well fuck all I can do now. Might be movin after this one anyway so I'll be changing setup a bit but dunno what yet


prob just the different tarriffs in different areas and i think running at night can give you lower costs??? think fans,lights etc 3 600s use to cost me roughly 35 and that was on a key meter which i just assumed was about the highest tarriff you paid but obviously wrong lol

that was 35 without living there also, so i suppose living there too wouldnt be far off 50 fuck leccy is expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

No lol I set up an email for this site haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> prob just the different tarriffs in different areas and i think running at night can give you lower costs??? think fans,lights etc 3 600s use to cost me roughly 35 and that was on a key meter which i just assumed was about the highest tarriff you paid but obviously wrong lol
> 
> that was 35 without living there also, so i suppose living there too wouldnt be far off 50 fuck leccy is expensive.


aye mines is a key meter too, a top up job? Any wonder u see more and more with fuckin solar panel roofs, I could do with some of that shit


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Those top up meters are by far the most expensive they have one set price (in Ireland anyways) so its not cheaper at night just a constant let down lol im paying 17c a kWh here and the prices will be going up after the new year so id say its gonna be 20c by then


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> aye mines is a key meter too, a top up job? Any wonder u see more and more with fuckin solar panel roofs, I could do with some of that shit


it was a fair whack to find each month and its one of them you aint got no choice but to find lol

i see them solar panels all around where i live, a family member has had them installed by the local housing asc/council ive never asked how much its lowered his bill tho??? must be a good amount even with our shitty summers etc.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Those top up meters are by far the most expensive they have one set price (in Ireland anyways) so its not cheaper at night just a constant let down lol im paying 17c a kWh here and the prices will be going up after the new year so id say its gonna be 20c by then


We have peak and off peak here, give it 5 years and you's will catch up


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 25, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> it was a fair whack to find each month and its one of them you aint got no choice but to find lol
> 
> i see them solar panels all around where i live, a family member has had them installed by the local housing asc/council ive never asked how much its lowered his bill tho??? must be a good amount even with our shitty summers etc.


I think they can work different ways m8, like u can sell some of it back to them or something too, suppose depends on how much ur generating tho. Wonder what it woul take to just power 3-4 lights, it's either that or I'm goina have to up the price on the weed a bit lmao!


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We have peak and off peak here, give it 5 years and you's will catch up


we do have a peak n off peak then lol me mate would also swear blind that the emergency would never run out at certain times, i just use to keep the meter topped up fuck that, helps if you didnt pay your broadband bill on time too, quite a few wont cut you off for weeks if the modems power never go's off lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

we also have those but NOT WITH THE TOP UP JOBS that's what im refering to. @ Rambo: there are certain incentives in place for green energy n I think solar power is included amounst others like insulation n so on... so you would get some money back when you invest in these but with the solar panels it depends on ur location on how much you return energy wise.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 25, 2013)

the thing is rambo u live in a shed with nothing much going on apart from a grow,,, so ur lekky will be cheaper,much more than thos of us with kids, familes, washing machines, dryers, biog screen tv's ect ect ect the list goes on, 

before i moved i was using 1k in that room a 400 and a 600 and my lekki was 40 a week on flower, with everything else in the house, and thats off-peak since the lights came on at 7.30pm and yes thats on a key... it is what it is, a fucking rip off, but still glad i pay for it,,


thats the tent im getting, just ordered it, has a wall in middle to split so thats my choice, best option, the lights il only have roughly 600 in each side, 600 watts is 600 watss wether it be with 3x250 or a 400 and a 250, but im not going to be using 600 watts in one light, just havent decided how to do it, i think maybe 3x 250 is way to go so be 750 in each side over 4 plants, in each side, hopefully il be able to build a veg box with a panel of t5 bulbs from me pals shop, but will see how it goes


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> we also have those but NOT WITH THE TOP UP JOBS that's what im refering to. @ Rambo: there are certain incentives in place for green energy n I think solar power is included amounst others like insulation n so on... so you would get some money back when you invest in these but with the solar panels it depends on ur location on how much you return energy wise.


lmao i run with top up meters for years, had them call me up a few times bout money i could claim back n whatnot i just put the fone down... had them send me yearly useage of what i had topped up too that would get destroyed quickly lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Check out bonkers.co.uk its a price comparison site.i use the Irish version they won a load of awards for service n what not


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> the thing is rambo u live in a shed with nothing much going on apart from a grow,,, so ur lekky will be cheaper,much more than thos of us with kids, familes, washing machines, dryers, biog screen tv's ect ect ect the list goes on,


your right turbs it was only grown in nowt else, i often forget that....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Hahaha fuck that man, we use to have a fella call around to read the meeter <--- (so high i cant spell) hated ppl in my house let alone him haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We have peak and off peak here, give it 5 years and you's will catch up


sorry bud I assumed U were taking the piss n refering to normal non topup tariffs...lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

Morning shit lips how are we? Well wake n bake for me time for a brew and a fatty....I need a new glass bong might see if the Mrs will get me one for crimbo


----------



## Bluecheesehead (Nov 26, 2013)

bro i would love a blue dream cut. dreaming.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

the e cig vape is much bttr than expected, just ordered glycerine and dry sifted some exo/psycho/livers kief about 2 g gonna cook it up and stick it in the pen then its go anywhere and smoke for me ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/mad-scientist---multi-chamber-glass-bong.cfm?iProductID=1821

£20 a bargain surely and it looks pretty nifty too 

So zedd your on that vaped pen aswell then. I've decided I'm stopping smoking tobacco but need a bong 1st I wanna vaped aswell but need the spare cash after shitty crimbo it is then


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

hey guys ive got some 5 gallon bubble bags and i bought a 5gal/25l bucket but the thing is too big been walking around town all day trying to find something that will work but nothing whats everyone else using ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> hey guys ive got some 5 gallon bubble bags and i bought a 5gal/25l bucket but the thing is too big been walking around town all day trying to find something that will work but nothing whats everyone else using ?


i use a new mop bucket m8 does the job sound 

(just buy a new one for making bubble dont go using the one u clean ur floor with lol)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

so anyone in here know of any coffeeshops in the dam that sell wax or tabs? wanna get fucked up while im there lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

cant find anything like that over here i even took my work bag into town with me trying it in everything i seen...everything seems to be too big or isnt round


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> cant find anything like that over here i even took my work bag into town with me trying it in everything i seen...everything seems to be too big or isnt round



my bucket aint round either its oval but i can just stretch the bags over the rim of it

is there an asda near u?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

are they 5 gallon yeah? we dont have asda tesco and all that bollocks here cant find anything on amazon either


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

yeah its a 25ltr bucket


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

ive got a 25l plasters bucket but the bags cant stretch over


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

I used plasterers buckets from wickes they were bang on


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

dont have them over here either lol


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my bucket aint round either its oval but i can just stretch the bags over the rim



good at dealing with rims aye?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> dont have them over here either lol


Have u been wilkos and don't say u ain't got one of them everyones gotta wilkos lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

fuck it just knocked one up... see if I can go the night without a joint?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2907924 fuck it just knocked one up... see if I can go the night without a joint?


fuck that make urself a lung and get fuked up lol

one of these bad boys


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

Man, I have not had a lung since I was about 14. Doing them at break in school. So fucking stupid thinking back.

I hate them. They fuck my throat right up. Just doobs for me.

Occasionally a vaporiser if one is around


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

yeah a bucket or a lung round the back of the school at break and lunch, those were the good old days lmao, dont do them much myself anymore i prefer a J or bong these days.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

Hahaha Yeh man gotta agree with Welshy tho they rip my chest to pieces man I need that water to cool the smoke a bit. I remember when I was 15 we used to walk the streets with one Lol mix in a tin lungy in pocket and just casually pull one wheneva we liked lmao

We used a bread bag tho yano more ergonomic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

Had a few rips she's a smooth one bless her


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have u been wilkos and don't say u ain't got one of them everyones gotta wilkos lol


you guessed it aint got one of them either


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

Ahh Yeh I remember now u live in the middle of nowhere don't ya in far far away land Lol. All I can say then is order one mate off internet or just cunger something up search YouTube or something


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> you guessed it aint got one of them either


fuk sake, where the fuck u staying that has no shops that every normal place in the uk has


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

its a pain in the ass m8 trying to get anything...do the bags have to be folded over the edge wouldnt they be alright standing up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> its a pain in the ass m8 trying to get anything...do the bags have to be folded over the edge wouldnt they be alright standing up


as long as they dont touch the bottom of the bucket, its more of a 2 man job that way though


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

thats cool ill just do that then a lot easier


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

They have the sets on ebay( bags and bucket) for like 25 bucks or there abouts.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> They have the sets on ebay( bags and bucket) for like 25 bucks or there abouts.


ive already purchased a 5 gallon 5 bag set im not gona buy another set to just get a bucket


----------



## Defuzed (Nov 26, 2013)

Do people prefer MH veg then HPS for flower, or straight HPS?


----------



## Defuzed (Nov 26, 2013)

who has info on Exo x Black rose ??
i've gotta few seeds i mite throw in a tent, wanna know pplz views if they know much.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

Defuzed said:


> who has info on Exo x Black rose ??
> i've gotta few seeds i mite throw in a tent, wanna know pplz views if they know much.


If i remember rightly TiptopToker ran some of those beans ages back, dont remember anyone else ever mentioning it tho


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

Defuzed said:


> who has info on Exo x Black rose ??
> i've gotta few seeds i mite throw in a tent, wanna know pplz views if they know much.


........


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

Also on a seperate note.....how fucking hard is it to find md/pills these days ffs? Unless you have access to one of these dark net sites your screwed pretty much, anyone on here have access to anyone that sells the stuff?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

Defuzed said:


> Do people prefer MH veg then HPS for flower, or straight HPS?


most given the choice would use mh followed by led


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

the thing is with leccy the higher your leccy bill the more weed u got so I don't really get all this fuk my bills high....mines as big as my balls.....I maxed out overall at >5kw and the leccy company has emailed me saying my bill is out of line etc.....worried......nah not a chance emailed back with the usual bs...5 kids, 2 businesses.....wife makes cakes...(smokes dope).....and nothing but HID lighting is worth bothering with if u want proper dence buds......................peace


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

sae man theres plenty of vendors on bmr etc who sell md, I don't know nothing about it cept its a fukin good nite out or in....but with your tin foil hat tendencies ordering to your gaff is very understandably out of the question, im the same these days


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sae man theres plenty of vendors on bmr etc who sell md, I don't know nothing about it cept its a fukin good nite out or in....but with your tin foil hat tendencies ordering to your gaff is very understandably out of the question, im the same these days


lol its not so much the ordering to my door as im sure the vendors know how to package properly, more a case of the hassles of obtaining bitcoins n using the dark net etc

Anyone on here got a BMR account or similiar?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected] if its not something you have ever tried it would be well worth trying at least once in your lifetime, hands down the most pleasurable drug ive ever come across. especially good for a night in with the missus n some tunes before getting majorly kinky with the missus n banging every hole shes got lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> [email protected] if its not something you have ever tried it would be well worth trying at least once in your lifetime, hands down the most pleasurable drug ive ever come across. especially good for a night in with the missus n some tunes before getting majorly kinky with the missus n banging every hole shes got lmao


that's really good advice man, its was used by some clinical psychologists to help with their patients who wernt able to feel love, so a good one for the marital harmony for sure.....thing is sae I don't really enjoy that feeling...well I used to...im more into plant psychedelics as therapy more than fun, helped me out of some serious shit...Sun headlines LSD saved my mind...don't think so, but what I would like to do one more time is take a handful and go to a ravel and dance all nite for my 50 th


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

bitcoins are easy if you got internet banking sae take you all of 15 mins to work it out......fukin bitcoins ....need to get some a geeza worked out their intrinsic fully realised value at 25 mil each....they sure arnt gonna get back to double digits agin anytime soon


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> that's really good advice man, its was used by some clinical psychologists to help with their patients who wernt able to feel love, so a good one for the marital harmony for sure.....thing is sae I don't really enjoy that feeling...well I used to...im more into plant psychedelics as therapy more than fun, helped me out of some serious shit...Sun headlines LSD saved my mind...don't think so, but what I would like to do one more time is take a handful and go to a ravel and dance all nite for my 50 th


Well then go do it, its your 50th after all, gotta have a laugh aint ya? an if you know your fine taking the stuff then I cant imagine a better way to spend ya half century.

But.... I would still reccommed trying Md/Ecstasy at least once in your lifetime........never known a single person thats tried it that hasnt found a previously unknown part of themselves/their personality whilst on it, same thing as with LSD, there are things that LSD will open up/let you see/experience that no other substance ever will n its the same with md/X


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Well then go do it, its your 50th after all, gotta have a laugh aint ya? an if you know your fine taking the stuff then I cant imagine a better way to spend ya half century.
> 
> But.... I would still reccommed trying Md/Ecstasy at least once in your lifetime........never known a single person thats tried it that hasnt found a previously unknown part of themselves/their personality whilst on it, same thing as with LSD, there are things that LSD will open up/let you see/experience that no other substance ever will n its the same with md/X


ive done about 20 md trips/outings.....its just not really for me anymore, but it was so good when I got divorced, met loads of women etc danced like an African, but I like getting really fuked up for the experience and I don't really like the phony happy feeling, weird I know


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

Something for ya`s all to read.......


[h=1]Norman Baker, Crime Prevention Minister, Says Legalising Cannabis Should Be 'Considered' (POLL)[/h] *The Huffington Post UK* | By Paul Vale 







Legal cannabis should be "considered", according to the recently appointed Crime Prevention Minister. Norman Baker, who is became responsible for drugs policy following the cabinet reshuffle in October, was asked by the Home Affairs Select Committee to offer his views on drugs, specifically whether cannabis should be legalised. 
Baker said: "It should be considered along with anything else. That's not my prime objective and I'm not advocating it at this particular moment. What I'm saying is there is a study on, an international comparative study, which is designed to look at all aspects of drug treatment, of drug policy, across various countries and we will follow the evidence and see where it takes us."
Quick Poll [h=3]Should cannabis be legalised?[/h]
Yes 





76.92%

No 





23.08%


Share your vote on Facebook so your friends can take this poll




The Lib Dem MP was more taciturn when asked if the drug khat, favoured by the Somalian and Yemini communities, should remain banned (it was outlawed by the previous Home Secretary). Despite the Minister's reluctance to answer, committee member Paul Flynn said Baker&#8217;s "demeanour" suggested he was opposed to the ban. 






*Making cannabis legal should be 'considered'* _More from the Press Association:_
Cannabis is a Class B drug, meaning prosecution for possession can lead to five years in prison, an unlimited fine or both, and conviction for supply or production of the drug can lead to up to 14 years in prison, an unlimited fine or both. It was upgraded from a Class C drug in 2009.
Baker has previously said cannabis is "no more harmful than alcohol or tobacco" and has urged resources to be channelled into tackling hard drugs. He told the Committee he supported the Home Office strategy to reduce demand for drugs, restrict their supply and support individuals addicted to them.






*Was Norman Baker's 'demeanour' suggestive?* "The question is how do we get to those three objectives and maximise the return," he added. "I'm determined to say as I always have been to follow the evidence. Sometimes that's easy, sometimes it takes you to difficult places."
Flynn continued to press the minister on his views on khat, claiming Baker did not agree with its criminalisation and it was just a move to "boost the Tory vote by appearing to be tough on drugs".
Flynn added: "Anyone watching your demeanour, your body language, you don't believe a word of it, do you?" Baker said his time was "better spent on the future, rather than the past".


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

DMT is pretty special man, full on trip to another plane of reality and back to real reality 100% sober 15mins later as body naturally filters it out.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Something for ya`s all to read.......
> 
> 
> *Norman Baker, Crime Prevention Minister, Says Legalising Cannabis Should Be 'Considered' (POLL)*
> ...


I wouldn't ask him to babysit


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

Wish I'd started a couple of weeks earlier in time for pre xmas chop.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 26, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Wish I'd started a couple of weeks earlier in time for pre xmas chop.
> 
> View attachment 2908296


At the end of the day everyone n their mum saves their harvest for december/pre xmas, you will be better of being slightly after xmas as everyone will be going dry by then lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> At the end of the day everyone n their mum saves their harvest for december/pre xmas, you will be better of being slightly after xmas as everyone will be going dry by then lol


Most of it gets jarred up for myself like so not too fussed on sales wise, plus. top shizzle always goes. 

I't just a twat that my mates are starting flush and I'm weeks away. Swings and roundabout though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

fucking light fell and burnt my exo, luckily it couldnt have been that long ago cos the damage wasnt too bad, ive topped the bitch and trimmed any burnt leaves off, fixed the lights fittings and stuck her back in the tent, cant be doing with this shit lol

View attachment 2908309View attachment 2908310


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2013)

she needed topping anyway gboy, you want a nice bush man if you are going to mother her.

heres my crimbo tree, she will be more likely 2nd week in jan harvest. [video=youtube;5tqlNYEzwXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tqlNYEzwXw[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Wish I'd started a couple of weeks earlier in time for pre xmas chop.
> 
> View attachment 2908296


wtf is that?


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> wtf is that?


What do you mean>?


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking light fell and burnt my exo, luckily it couldnt have been that long ago cos the damage wasnt too bad, ive topped the bitch and trimmed any burnt leaves off, fixed the lights fittings and stuck her back in the tent, cant be doing with this shit lol
> 
> View attachment 2908309View attachment 2908310


fuk me mate,,,, if u have any luck its bad, lmao
bn them crappy pots and get sum airpots or thosefabric ones!

and welsh THE FUK you doing inhere.. dont u welsh sheep shaggers have ya own thread? yakedar!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> fuk me mate,,,, if u have any luck its bad, lmao
> bn them crappy pots and get sum airpots or thosefabric ones!
> 
> and welsh THE FUK you doing inhere.. dont u welsh sheep shaggers have ya own thread? yakedar!


all my other girls are in airpots mate i just had none left that werent in use when the exo arrived, once she gets a little bigger she will be swapped out of the 10l and into a 20ltr pot.


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 26, 2013)

I do wonder that. What the fuck am I doing on here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/watch/highlights-high-times-cannabis-cup-amsterdam-2013-day-two


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

Haha I been watching sum cup vids on YouTube just makes me wish I was there you will in a few days ya lucky fucker...not so lucky with the light tho at least she's alive aye  . I tell ya these pure joints taste loads better but the bings taste like shit what's that all about? I need a vape man


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 26, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha I been watching sum cup vids on YouTube just makes me wish I was there you will in a few days ya lucky fucker...not so lucky with the light tho at least she's alive aye  . I tell ya these pure joints taste loads better but the bings taste like shit what's that all about? I need a vape man


light pureys? im ringing u


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2013)

lol same here mate watching all the days vids for the cup on utube, cant wait till the weekend


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 26, 2013)

I bet u can't u lucky bugger wish in was goin. Just the fact if been able to buy some green no hassle and smoke it with no hassle sounds good and goin on the hunt for dabs  ibeanna try girl scout cookies see what all the fuss is about and that green crack


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> all my other girls are in airpots mate i just had none left that werent in use when the exo arrived, once she gets a little bigger she will be swapped out of the 10l and into a 20ltr pot.


thanks for that mate, did a bit of reading on airpots n imma place an order Thursday haha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for that mate, did a bit of reading on airpots n imma place an order Thursday haha


before you do a sheep with airpots...messy orrible things, check out smart pots you may prefer them, I do


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up zed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeh fuck airpots man they just make a mess and I mean a feckin mess I jumped on the band wagon and bought some. Yeh root systems good but notuch better than a standard pot if any


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

I've done some comparisons with the airpot n smart pot and I have to give the airpots a go, the concept it GENIUS but id like to use the smart pots in the garden maybe when the summer starts but ur right, the airpots look fucking messy haha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've done some comparisons with the airpot n smart pot and I have to give the airpots a go, the concept it GENIUS but id like to use the smart pots in the garden maybe when the summer starts but ur right, the airpots look fucking messy haha


why u askin ffs if u and the internet have already worked it out, there are some experienced growers here, shawny being one who can outgrow anything you've ever seen, thers is more bad grow advice on the web than good, the exception being this thread


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

There always folk who gonna rate em ain't they you can tell em otherwise but they still don't listen Lol. I might invest in a smart pot just to sample one when I'm back on it tbh I've had some of my best yields with square 18ltr tho. U keep doin this paddy askin for advice then not following it Lol like z says there some good lads on here and Yeh some use airpots but I'm sayin there ain't much difference if any mate apart from the fact u gotta clean up everytime you feed em or do it all it the bath Lol. Why don't u just buy 2 and do a side by side test for us aye?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

How the pen goin z u nailed it yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

zeddd said:


> why u askin ffs if u and the internet have already worked it out, there are some experienced growers here, shawny being one who can outgrow anything you've ever seen, thers is more bad grow advice on the web than good, the exception being this thread


I was asking your opinion to get some other views on it and i did take ur opinion on board n did some comparisons with the smart pots and airpots but the airpot came out on top but i would like to use the smart pots for outdoors. I was thinking of using maybe one reg pot to see some comparisons for myself so will use it on the blue x liver since i popped 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that I look back I only thanked Gary for bringing airpots to my attention n you then mentioned smart pots to which I thanked you for and did take it on board n did comparisons but the airpot came out on top.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How the pen goin z u nailed it yet?


]How the pen goin z u nailed it yet?[/QUOTE]
not quite shawny and I have already destroyed one but um getting there, the oil mixed with iso is a hit but I want superfuking strong and im gonna cut it with DMT...im off to wedding of my buyer in a few weeks an gonna need a few hits and smoking blunts wont do it and the D will stink so im gonna decarb some clone only kief in glycerine and add the D....I just hope im not expected to pass this round cos the bride will be tripping with the machine elves he he


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Now that I look back I only thanked Gary for bringing airpots to my attention n you then mentioned smart pots to which I thanked you for and did take it on board n did comparisons but the airpot came out on top.


oh man don't squirm its all good natured ....ha ha most of the time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

I know U love fucking with me U wanker lol and you get me every fucking time lol I tend to go all in guns blazing...fuck it imma have a bong


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

Ahh its all trial and error ain't it man would you be able to use bho in it?? Dmt hahaha you love that don't ya ive never tried it man looks good tho you'll be off your head mate lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2013)

morning fuckos,

still on about airpots are we? well like shawn said they are messy fuckers but if u dont mind taking them into the bath to feed the plants its all good, as u will see in most of my pics i do my feeds in the bath to prevent spillage in the tent, i have to disagree about the results tho imo the airpots do get bigger growth from the plants it just takes a little longer as the root system develops faster 1st, give them a go and if u like them sweet, if u dont then u can use different pots nxt time,
as for the smart pots ive never used them but have heard ppl having good results with them also so these might be another good alternative.

@zedd when u crack the e-cig thing mate wud u be willing to pass on the knowledge of how its done for some of us less intellectual ppl that dont have a clue where to start lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.uniformtaxrebate.co.uk/

Check that out lads see if you can get owt back before crimbo every little helps an all that.....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh its all trial and error ain't it man would you be able to use bho in it?? Dmt hahaha you love that don't ya ive never tried it man looks good tho you'll be off your head mate lmao


no mate if u get the D rite its everyone else who looks off their heads .....people just seem mad so id rather create my own pleasant space around me by being high....small amounts of D make cannabis superstrong and its this im talkin about not a full threshold experience which obv not good over canapés and bubbles ask cherpy


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 27, 2013)

Thats been on facebook for ages, just one of things that shouts scam to me man. Probably legit but I've only ever had normal tax rebates.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning fuckos,
> 
> still on about airpots are we? well like shawn said they are messy fuckers but if u dont mind taking them into the bath to feed the plants its all good, as u will see in most of my pics i do my feeds in the bath to prevent spillage in the tent, i have to disagree about the results tho imo the airpots do get bigger growth from the plants it just takes a little longer as the root system develops faster 1st, give them a go and if u like them sweet, if u dont then u can use different pots nxt time,
> as for the smart pots ive never used them but have heard ppl having good results with them also so these might be another good alternative.
> ...


yes of course mate it will be in the next few days all the necessary shit s bin ordered


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

didn't get to finish her but that was at 2 weeks I know she was gonna at least gimme 6 oz all in square pots actually round pot to square is what I did. AP's do give fookin good roots tho but I wouldn't say there any stronger than usual just my opinion mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

zeddd said:


> no mate if u get the D rite its everyone else who looks off their heads .....people just seem mad so id rather create my own pleasant space around me by being high....small amounts of D make cannabis superstrong and its this im talkin about not a full threshold experience which obv not good over canapés and bubbles ask cherpy


Haha sounds fun I'm.normally in my own bubble anyway I've seen folk on YouTube smoking it and they only have a tiny bit must be strong tackle like . Where do y get yours from? Or is it old stash off of sr ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha sounds fun I'm.normally in my own bubble anyway I've seen folk on YouTube smoking it and they only have a tiny bit must be strong tackle like . Where do y get yours from? Or is it old stash off of sr ?


old stash from the sr days


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2013)

a few snaps of my girls 2day, 

 The NLB auto

 The Big bang & Purple paralysis


all the girls are 27 days old from seed germination, one of the PP now only has 3 main tops as i accidentally snapped one off the other day, but its still all good


----------



## smatz (Nov 27, 2013)

Got this beut last night, thought it was worth showing the picture i got.View attachment 2909599


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 27, 2013)

£200 for a judges ticket to the cannabis cup in dam well keen


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 27, 2013)

feeding airpots in th ebath? well i never! lmao

put a pair of ladies tigts round the pot OR put the airpot in a black bag pot! saves mess and aggroo///

i think i may actually get more than i thought oout of these puppies! meh,, loll


and yeh u can get your tax rebate bak IF your work has charged u for em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeh been lookin at them passes you don't even get free weed with em what's that all about???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

What's the point in paying that much if you don't get stoned for free? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya know what I mean takes the piss man Lol I'd want nuff free smoke for 200 butty not just be able to judge


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2013)

at least sample what your suppose to be judging! MADNESS like a blind man judging a wet tshirt contest.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Nov 28, 2013)

In all fairness all the bud that will be in the cannabis cup is gonna be half decent. Not like there gonna throw you a wet bag of leafy shit lol. Have u seen how much bud they give you when your a judge? I saw a vid of a judge un-boxing all his samples and there was a decent ammont. #jussaying lol


----------



## deejay123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi lads,
Could you check my recent post in general. Need a bit of advice on watering in coco. Been out the game for quite a while! Thanks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Morning batty tweakers. Well I've got a pissed off little boy today poor lad canna get his shit out just had to get some laxative's for the poor little bugger bless him....... @ badger I know what u sayin I've seen some vids of judges with shit loads of gear hash weed all sorts nut on the site it says u don't get any free weed judge u have to buy it but she stalls give out samples in vape bags load a shit if u ask me Lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Alright deejay I've added my pennies worth Lol  leave em be for few days


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

Poor fella try giving him some prune juice before U try propper laxatives.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

I know bless him I got some calfig hopefully that does the trick nothing worse than trying to force a shit out aye


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2013)

Morning all, off on a hunt for soil today, all the local shops have all got rid of their displays n replaced it with xmas shite so looking like its gonna be a choice of garden centre/b&Q/hydro shop lol........if the worst comes to the worst I know the local hydro shop does All-mix, anyone ever used the stuff?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, off on a hunt for soil today, all the local shops have all got rid of their displays n replaced it with xmas shite so looking like its gonna be a choice of garden centre/b&Q/hydro shop lol........if the worst comes to the worst I know the local hydro shop does All-mix, anyone ever used the stuff?


allmix cut with lorts of perlite is what I use for veg.....needs perlite imo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

just got a email from the leccy company....apologising etc,,,thanking me etc.....all good then, yes it is possible to run 5kw grow equip in a domestic setting....just...I had a little bs ing to do but all safe now......the bill wont be pretty tho ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, off on a hunt for soil today, all the local shops have all got rid of their displays n replaced it with xmas shite so looking like its gonna be a choice of garden centre/b&Q/hydro shop lol........if the worst comes to the worst I know the local hydro shop does All-mix, anyone ever used the stuff?



i use allmix from planting seed all the way thru to harvest, and it has perlite already mixed thru it, u may want to add a little more but thats all personal preference m8. if have a dobbies garden centre near u their muti purpose compost is pretty good as well but u will need perlite for that,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

well got my 1st ever clones rooted   only took 9 days from snipping them off their mother plants and in jiffy pellets.
only the 2 BB have rooted so far still waiting on the exo & PP


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Haha what u tell em z that u got electric heating? Lol tbh it might be cheaper getting thru almost a fiver a day on gas takes the piss man. 

Looking good Gaz nice white shoots mate. Well just got little man off so time for a joint me thinks


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha what u tell em z that u got electric heating? Lol tbh it might be cheaper getting thru almost a fiver a day on gas takes the piss man.
> 
> Looking good Gaz nice white shoots mate. Well just got little man off so time for a joint me thinks


I just reprimanded them for being so off with my bill when I had already told them about about my high usage from the off, this is why I got a personal email from customer services apologising......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

That's it as long as you pay they love you don't they.was reading on a grow that got busted in south wales nearly.300 plants man they rigged the leccy up silly cunts wonder who grassed em up


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 28, 2013)

Im back, found a bag of Light Mix in the end as hydro shop was out of everything else lol, so gonna get these ladies repotted today into 11L square pots an chuck em under the 600 to veg lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

afternoon boys, been out shopping all day with the wife, now its time to get ready for my sons birthday party, lucky me eh? got an evening full of screaming 7 year olds in a play center 
oh well will be rolling a few and leaving them in the car so i can jump out for a smoke every now and then, cant be doing with all the stuck up parents either leave the wife to entertain them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

Ur grand once U pay ur bill at the end of the day its a business so they want to make money so they probably got caught qhn they decided to steal R rig the power. zedd got an apology haha that's fucking brilliant and shows once U pay ur bill they don't give a fuck!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey lads I did an old PH on my runoff n its 6.0 im using 6.5 adjusted water (normally 7.0 out of the tap)I've found mixed reviews online should it be ok? I know cal n mag can get lockout this low but some personal advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

U in coco or soil paddy?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

Soil so id have thought the soil would buffer it out but JUST TO BE SURE.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeh soil I think u wanna be at 6.5-7.0 pH so when u next water don't pH it down and it should even its self out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Just had a bit of good news me bros come into some cash and wants me to help him on his way when he's ready he wants to hurry up I can't wait Lol excited muchly


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a million mate n ur bang on with the 6.5-7 thanks for the advice.wow, good to hear your bad luck isn't a constant haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

No probs man. I've a feeling next year will bring me good luck 2013 been pretty bad. Can only get better Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

That's the way to view life man... this time 2 years ago I was off the rails, now I've got a house, a wonderful gf n 3 great pets (my idea of living the dream) couldn't be happier and I know for a fact that U give it a year everything will be roses n you'll have come out a better man, a man whos learned from his mistakes.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeh man its all what u make it aint it mate. Been looking at glass bongs and there's this brand called mothership and they look the bollocks thence got a faberche egg dabber it looks siiiiiiiiiick


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

No fucking way would I pay over 1000 euro for a bong id rather pay a professional glass blower to blow me and a mother fucking masterpiece of a bong, a bong so awesome that its said chuck Norris himself was rendered retarded after TRYING to hit this bad boy.... No homo haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

HahahHa ya mad head. Chuck Norris would crush it with his manly fists Lol... Yeh they want far too much for em typical Yanks but they look bad ass don't they I'd love a pull on one of them.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> HahahHa ya mad head. Chuck Norris would crush it with his manly fists Lol... Yeh they want far too much for em typical Yanks but they look bad ass don't they I'd love a pull on one of them.


Did you know Mr Norris has a fist in his beard !, & I'm not even lieing .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Did you know when he does press ups the earth moves down!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

evening ladies, thanks fuck thats the kids party done, and no more of my kids bdays till next summer  
it is however only a few days till mine and my trip to the Dam,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Lucky bastard wish I was there now big Buddha just won 3 awards in a row. There announcing all the winners now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lucky bastard wish I was there now big Buddha just won 3 awards in a row. There announcing all the winners now



lol i just printed my tickets and boarding passes as well as my hotel reservation so thats me all set to go just need to wait a cpl days now, i feel like a 5 year old waiting for xmas day its fucking dragging in


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's the way to view life man... this time 2 years ago I was off the rails, now I've got a house, a wonderful gf n 3 great pets (my idea of living the dream) couldn't be happier and I know for a fact that U give it a year everything will be roses n you'll have come out a better man, a man whos learned from his mistakes.


fuk me r3lease you been munching E s tonite already?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2013)

Fucking wish man didn't even smoke till 6 today been flat out but upside is the kitten got neutered so I got to smoke n watch her fall about off her head from the Anastasia...i paid for it im gonna at lease get my monies worth haha.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking wish man didn't even smoke till 6 today been flat out but upside is the kitten got neutered so I got to smoke n watch her fall about off her head from the Anastasia...i paid for it im gonna at lease get my monies worth haha.


durty bastard


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 28, 2013)

Evening country folk.....are we well??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

how do lemon jizz, aint seen u in a while, hows tricks at ur end?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Evening country folk.....are we well??


not bad lem yerself? u got a gaff yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Easy jif how do?


----------



## leepy (Nov 28, 2013)

alright chaps how is everyone tonight


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 28, 2013)

leepy said:


> alright chaps how is everyone tonight


 ok till i seen all these pesky n00BS

so been a good day, i ran out of bud 3 days bak, had to buy a couple of joinst and managed to get a Q bak of me pal who took all mine, so in the attickl cleaning up, i only find a jar full of bud, 1-2 oz,, TOUCH!

thats me not running out till next harvest,,, thanks you me for yet again loosing a jar full of weed,, LOL 3 ounce last tim,e and 1-2 this time

so my harvest of 3 was 16 ounce! not bad for 3 plants.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> ok till i seen all these pesky n00BS
> 
> so been a good day, i ran out of bud 3 days bak, had to buy a couple of joinst and managed to get a Q bak of me pal who took all mine, so in the attickl cleaning up, i only find a jar full of bud, 1-2 oz,, TOUCH!
> 
> ...


ur sum fucking boy!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Lucky wanker Lol I'd never lose a jar of bud keen as mustard


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

me either m8, im always on it, most ive ever mis placed is a score bag and i found that a month later in a drawer lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Ain't it Gaz I'd sniff the fucker out.I've tried hiding it but I always know its there Lol just kiddin me self


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

I rigged the vape pen/ecig.....so far this is working...vegetable grade pure glycerine, heat with equal amount of kief, heated on low in small metal sample jar on top of range cooker on low.....unscrew pen and fill with care......press the blue butto and start a r3v01ution get stoned anywhere, anytime


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

get the misses to hide a cpl bits for u, that what i started doin and whenever ran out she would pull out a bag i forgot about, but now ive tanned all her stash as well so im buying till my next harvest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Mint that is man the only kief I get right now is in the bottom of me grinder and thats just been scraped Lol. Do normal vape pens still stink a green like?

@gazza Yeh she's done that before without my say so bless her it was nice when she pulled it out tho Lol.


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 28, 2013)

yeh last harvest i found a jar with 3 ounce in it after 2 weeks witch hqad been sealed all that time, this time i found a baby milk poder tub half full open, in the attick, so been sat opene for weeks so jarred it up and dripped the tinyest drip of water from end of my finger in the jar to help oit out..

so i never lost it, i neevr knew i had it,, thers a diffrence! but my pal dropped me sum livers of today that had been curing for 2-3 weeks, niiice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I rigged the vape pen/ecig.....so far this is working...vegetable grade pure glycerine, heat with equal amount of kief, heated on low in small metal sample jar on top of range cooker on low.....unscrew pen and fill with care......press the blue butto and start a r3v01ution get stoned anywhere, anytime



nice one mate, i will be trying this in march when i got a load of trim and shit to do a dry ice run to make a decent amount of kief, any suggestions where i can get the glycerine? or am i better just googling it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

That's it turbs rub it in yer cunt Lol I got a shitty little 20 of afghan blue cheese it is peng a leng tho


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mint that is man the only kief I get right now is in the bottom of me grinder and thats just been scraped Lol. Do normal vape pens still stink a green like?
> 
> @gazza Yeh she's done that before without my say so bless her it was nice when she pulled it out tho Lol.


mate as far as I can tell they smell way less than a volcano so I will be smoking one next to a copper to test it out......i


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's it turbs rub it in yer cunt Lol I got a shitty little 20 of afghan blue cheese it is peng a leng tho


mate this curled livers is THE SHIT! il make a spliff now and blow down phone just see if u can smellllllllllllelelelelelelelelelelelalaaaaaaa wat the turbs is................................ SHMOKIN!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Haha yeh put it to the test like hardcore stealth style Lol.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> mate this curled livers is THE SHIT! il make a spliff now and blow down phone just see if u can smellllllllllllelelelelelelelelelelelalaaaaaaa wat the turbs is................................ SHMOKIN!


weeeeeeelll ahm schmokin cured livers with clone ony kief so fuuuuuuuuuuuk uuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> mate this curled livers is THE SHIT! il make a spliff now and blow down phone just see if u can smellllllllllllelelelelelelelelelelelalaaaaaaa wat the turbs is................................ SHMOKIN!



I hope ya roach comes out hits the back of ya throat and u choke on it ya fucker Lol Yeh I bet it is nice it was peng weeks ago


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

..........pair a cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> nice one mate, i will be trying this in march when i got a load of trim and shit to do a dry ice run to make a decent amount of kief, any suggestions where i can get the glycerine? or am i better just googling it?


@zedd, guess i googling it u ignorant fuck lmao,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

He too busy smoking cured livers and clone only kief all la di da n that


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> weeeeeeelll ahm schmokin cured livers with clone ony kief so fuuuuuuuuuuuk uuuuuuuuuuuuu


 just rolled a livers and cheese spliff..

and zed even th ur on kief mine is still better,, u may ask yourself why? well il tell u,, I GREW IT! and not you,,,, yano? lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Haha turbs ya cunt Lol...just seen some.twat on the news.threw his hard drive away with £4.5m worth if bit coins on it..Lolol I wonder what he was selling online


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha turbs ya cunt Lol...just seen some.twat on the news.threw his hard drive away with £4.5m worth if bit coins on it..Lolol I wonder what he was selling online


Someone was telling me about that earlier, they said he was welsh and that he's been down the rubbish fill site looking for it, I'd be down lookin too if I was in Wales lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeh knee deep in shit in a landfill site lmao more chance of platting piss. You'd be gutted tho wouldn't ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 29, 2013)

Its fri-highday fuckers how are we I'm just shmokin me last joint so after this I'm on the hunt for some green delicasies


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

What's everyone upto? Was gonna go out but think I'm gonna just have a chilled one tonight. Gonna grab more of that exo weekend aswell turned out alright after being jarred.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 29, 2013)

Up to fuck all man hot a mate coming round so I'll have some if his weed off him then its a walk to the bank with the dog get some cash go in the weed hunt. Might wait till.later tho when main man is back always has peng bone dry cheese


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

afternoon lads,



few snaps of inside the tent, just put a 300w cfl in as side lighting this morning along side the main 600 hps, the girls are starting to get some height and bushiness about them now 

also thats my exo cut and my big bang rooted now so just waiting on the pp rooting and im all set for next run as well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

Morning, my airpots arrived (ordered Wednesday) really fast along with my mh bulb  was nervous about my one blue x liver being a male so im germing2 more . Im gonna be trying some defoliation with the og kush when the time comes but am cautious of any form of stress with the dog fem since the headband mother was a herm...am I right to be this cautious? Kittens guilt tripping me for locking her into the cats room (yes the cats have a room with cat trees n shit) so I've been in here the last half hour stoned off my tits playing with her hahaha.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

gotta try get my little brother a job his just been laid off and when he aint working he gets upto no good and dont want the old bill knocking because of the shit he does. No good telling him to get on board either his one these types who needs to work. Any money he gets goes up his nose anyway his no good at trying to sell fuck all ends up taking it n getting into debt.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

fuck mate, try n get him to go back to school as a mature student or maybe retrain in another trade...that should occupy him.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone here think kanye west is just so shit? the bloke seems like such an arsehole. proper loves himself and i dont even think his even that good anymore. Beats sound abit too shit but he thinks his so amazing because its different. Reason its different is because other people dont wanna bring out shit music maybe lol. his one cunt id love to knock out,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

nah man, thats not different, frank zappa was different, devo was different this is what they call in the business A BIG STEAMING PILE OF SHITE!!!


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

My old man loves Zappa...I think his shit aswell haha at least they aren't like gaga who's told what to do to act shocking and different she's just a watered down Hollywood version of marylin Manson and she's an ugly bitch aswell.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2013)

the bill i got from the leccy was over £2k over a 300 day period.......ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

fucking hell dude but saying that ur running 5k annnnd 300 days is pretty sweet lol no wonder they sent you an email hahaha


----------



## Turbanator (Nov 29, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the bill i got from the leccy was over £2k over a 300 day period.......ffs


 40 qwid a week, same as me with 1k./


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 29, 2013)

Scary as fuck when you think of it like that. As a whole number over the year.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 40 qwid a week, same as me with 1k./


2k on top of the usual bill


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 29, 2013)

zeddd said:


> 2k on top of the usual bill


Holy fuck man. Must be painful reading those bill numbers. Or you just pay it DD and not think about it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Scary as fuck when you think of it like that. As a whole number over the year.


 well if you take others who are self employed( in different fields)into account n look at their yearly expenditure (taxes, transport, raw material n so on) that really isnt that much (even with soil and nutrients factored in) considering the value of the finished product and even if it was ALL for personal use he would still be out on top lol ..win win


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not talking about the returns though, or the employment status. 

I'm just stating that is a BIG number for a bill man, especially when you add on the grand a year for normal house bill.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> well if you take others who are self employed( in different fields)into account n look at their yearly expenditure (taxes, transport, raw material n so on) that really isnt that much (even with soil and nutrients factored in) considering the value of the finished product and even if it was ALL for personal use he would still be out on top lol ..win win


exactly, and yes they just debit u in one hit......the leccy works away growing my crop whilst i fuk about lazing around and getting hi, i do some legit work too but just a bit these days, when i feel like it....


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 29, 2013)

Cant wait to get to that stage later in life, house bought and paid for, work as and when, couple of plants on perpetual.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> well if you take others who are self employed( in different fields)into account n look at their yearly expenditure (taxes, transport, raw material n so on) that really isnt that much (even with soil and nutrients factored in) considering the value of the finished product and even if it was ALL for personal use he would still be out on top lol ..win win


u a physicist relax, i studied Bohr pretty fukin interesting actually


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

no bud, he was just one of those people everyone should know about...so i did and that quote stuck, i think i mentioned it here before lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2013)

blasting on the vape pen, deffo getting stronger the trichomes take some time to fully dissolve in the glycerine, nobody can smell it for some reason its pretty odourless but there is def a taste which im startin to like.....mad really but need to get it even stronger


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 29, 2013)

easy chaps how it going. Still on the vape pen then z how many G's of kief you put in there? Can't u put more in? When u gonna buy a new volcano anyway so I can buy yours


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

got a few of my rooted clones potted up there, so got 1 exo, 1 Big bang & 1 purple paralysis in beside the original exo mother, still got 3 PP and 2 BB cuts left but no space to veg them so will have to be tossed,


----------



## djdanger (Nov 29, 2013)

200 - 210 an ounce gbp
kiss-ass

pretty shit for the none growers

on a good day u might get lucky an pay 180 but if its cheese its 200 - 210 anythin else just aint cheese dont sell for so much


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2013)

djdanger said:


> 200 - 210 an ounce gbp
> kiss-ass
> 
> pretty shit for the none growers
> ...


real clone only cheese goes for a lot more on the Oscar than that unless you yorkpakkishire


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

afternoon all soz aint been on been busy snipping ect lol.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> afternoon all soz aint been on been busy snipping ect lol.......


tht u all chopped now mate? i thot u still had a cpl weeks left


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

had week left had to chop tho issues at home with little one found out bout magic cub lmao so got to go up loft now sighs.......and na still got 5 to do..... exo n psy moms coming on nice with traning.......heres a snap of exo.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

u gonna get a loft tent now then? u shud have a look at the one turbs just got, looks the part. that exo is looking nice, i had a mishap with mine the other day when my light fell and burnt the top, but its all good now, also my first cut from her has rooted and potted up tonight 

Burtn exo then after i topped her and removed burnt bits
View attachment 2911605View attachment 2911604 exo cut potted up beside her mum and a few step sisters


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

ah man she will still come on......aint seen turbs tents.......the ones im getting looks like a house lol roof ect only things I can use in loft after measuring.....so getting 2 of those....how long did they take to root matey? not lookn bad at all for next run ay lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

was 9 daysfor the big bang and 10 days for the exo and pp to root, i took the cuts on the 19th, yeah im gonna veg these out for 4 weeks then flower them at same time as my other girls tht will have had 8 weeks veg but in the other side of big tent thats not used just now to increase my yield o n nxt harvest due to lack of finances. will be taking more exo cuts in a cpl weeks to start vegging for the next main run.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

not bad matey 10 days.....I wont be starting now till jan.....got to knok my room down .....then take 3 foot by 1 foot pice out my celing as my loft hatch 2 small even to get lights up there lol.....run a cold water piping into loft get wilmas tents n shit up there then replasterboard pice of celing up....so yer got me work cut out next mnth lol.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

fuckin el m8 thats a shit load of work, but u know it will pay off in the long run, i gotta shut up shop in april at latest cos off on holiday in may so trying to get as much in by then as i can to increase spending money lol, will be starting back up about a week after im back though. 
and yeah the slanted roof style loft tent thats the same as turbs just got, look pretty decent, i wud get one myself but ive got a weird loft and the beams are too closely spaced to get a tent up there only 1.4m in height available which is no good, so im stuck with 2 tents in my bedroom for the foreseeable future


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

yer aint bad little tents think ones im getting are 1.8 high.....id of likes norm tents but cant get them in......so yer will be the 2 tents think they 150 a pice....and ill just run a Wilma in each 1 under a 600w hood.....and u shld get a dicent crop off b4 u go away mate......id love to put me moms in flower they wld be beasts ha ha....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

fuck it m8 just flower ur mothers now in ur loft, make a light tight area with black/white plastic sheeting just use a normal open reflector that shud fit thru ur loft hatch, u know u'll get the strains back when ur set up properly again, im gonna flower my exo mum before i go on hol, but will be taking plenty cuts b4 i go so i dont lose her completely, got my cousin staying in mine to watch the pets and clones but i wont have any plants going while im away as he dont know what hes doing whereas its pretty easy to mist the prop once a day.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

playing assasins creed 4 atm pretty good game


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

yer I mite take few cuts and if get them rooted ill flower moms then.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck it m8 just flower ur mothers now in ur loft, make a light tight area with black/white plastic sheeting just use a normal open reflector that shud fit thru ur loft hatch, u know u'll get the strains back when ur set up properly again, im gonna flower my exo mum before i go on hol, but will be taking plenty cuts b4 i go so i dont lose her completely, got my cousin staying in mine to watch the pets and clones but i wont have any plants going while im away as he dont know what hes doing whereas its pretty easy to mist the prop once a day.


----------



## imcjayt (Nov 29, 2013)

im gonna have smoke then off to bed...laters guys.....................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

just seen this on gumtree, someone had a major fucking operation going on lol, much u think he'd want for all this shit? 


_Full setup everything you need , would like to sell as complete package as would be to much hassle to separate , open to reasonable offers :

7x 6ft NFT systems 
2x 105 space cloner
1x 45 space cloner
30x robust pots 20l
20x cheap shades
10x cool tube shades 
Sunmaster magnum XXL
Sunmaster magnum XL
2x sunmaster magnum 
15x 600w digital ballast
2x switchable ballast 600-400w
2x 1.2x2.4 secret jardin tent
2x1.2x1.2 secret jardin tent 
Various wiring extensions ect 
Collapsible water res 100l 
Hose with watering stick 
Various bulbs hps&mh 
Selection of advanced nutrients ( sum unopened )
Wet &dry vac 
System air fans 2x5"
7x6"
2x8"
Rhino carbon filters 3x6"(new) & 2x8"
8" silencer 
Various ducting , insulated & normal 5",6",8"
2x16way contactor 
3x fan speed controller 
3x dehumidifier 20l
Various rope ratchets (20sets)
Various jubilee clips 
2x tri meter 
Blue lab truncheon 
Ph pen 
2x co2 regulators 
2x aqua pots with pumps 
2x large 8way air pumps 
4x standing fans 
15 maxijet 1000 water pumps 

Will also be things I have missed , everything is clean and in excellent working order
_


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2013)

fucking hell a police chopper just crashed into a pub in glasgow, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-25163045


----------



## welshwizzard (Nov 30, 2013)

Gonna go look for a real xmas tree today. Hopefully wont have to go rogue and chop one down in middle of night!


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just seen this on gumtree, someone had a major fucking operation going on lol, much u think he'd want for all this shit?
> 
> 
> _Full setup everything you need , would like to sell as complete package as would be to much hassle to separate , open to reasonable offers :
> ...


fuck me wonder how much he was hitting lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

Easy shit suckers just seen this on tube could come in handy in the summer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSLbpAwibg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fucking hell a police chopper just crashed into a pub in glasgow, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-25163045


lol ya beat me to it, was just gna chuck that up for u scots lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy shit suckers just seen this on tube could come in handy in the summer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSLbpAwibg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


filling that up with ice every 5 hours would be a pain in the ass


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would substitute Ice with frozen gallon water bottle. That's gonna raise humidity from evap water


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VwviNKjFl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Nice chill out chuune for a satdy after


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> filling that up with ice every 5 hours would be a pain in the ass


Yeh do what he does a frozen milk carton and you'd only have to use it when temps peak just a little nifty idea aint it pretty cool no pun intended lmao


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just seen this on gumtree, someone had a major fucking operation going on lol, much u think he'd want for all this shit?
> 
> 
> _Full setup everything you need , would like to sell as complete package as would be to much hassle to separate , open to reasonable offers :
> ...



some people are just utter dicks, if somebody really has used all that gear you would think they don't need the extra couple of grand *maxumium *they will get for this second hand gear, what is the world coming to?

i would say it is either stolen, or it is just some complete dickend who read how to grow on the internet, thought he was being clever and in reality didn't have a clue what he was doing, bought all the most expensive gear he could and then realised he couldn't grow for shit so wants to re-coup some money.

i would love the plod to give him a ring and offer to buy it and collect it from his house lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSqMBd4pEsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Artist taxi driver WAR MACHINE


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 30, 2013)

Something a bit different....

[video=youtube;5_pKKO35Kh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_pKKO35Kh4[/video]


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh do what he does a frozen milk carton and you'd only have to use it when temps peak just a little nifty idea aint it pretty cool no pun intended lmao


is a cool idea but wouldnt it send your rh sky high...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> is a cool idea but wouldnt it send your rh sky high...


I wouldn't think so as the frozen water is inside a plastic bottle.....


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2013)

lets face it, go and buy an air conditioner for 180, it will do a better job and last longer and cause you less headaches.


diy noooobs!


----------



## leepy (Nov 30, 2013)

hey up chaps can anyone tell me the best gnat killer to use iv got a real bad infestation


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Nov 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> lets face it, go and buy an air conditioner for 180, it will do a better job and last longer and cause you less headaches.
> 
> 
> diy noooobs!


shut up if you aint got anything constructive to say and just be negative 


leepy said:


> hey up chaps can anyone tell me the best gnat killer to use iv got a real bad infestation


let the soil dry out completely could put couple of inches of sand on top and chill out on the watering


----------



## leepy (Nov 30, 2013)

cheers redeye but i have cut down on the waterin iv also got about 30/40mm of sharp sand on top of each pot iv even got yellow sticky traps hung up AND iv cut up a few of them an stuck strips just above the sand


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 30, 2013)

I read that watering from bottom by putting pot in water and letting it soak up water also helps. It keeps top part of soil where they like to breed dry.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

leepy said:


> hey up chaps can anyone tell me the best gnat killer to use iv got a real bad infestation


Gnat off is a gooden I used it the once I had white springtails or sumthim and it killed em all found out later they were beneficial lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 30, 2013)

bought a 20 bag last night and was only 1.3 so i chinned the guy about it and he just dropped off the extra 0.7 and another 20 bag to me, cant say fairer than that, and this will do me till i head to the dam 2morro


----------



## leepy (Nov 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gnat off is a gooden I used it the once I had white springtails or sumthim and it killed em all found out later they were beneficial lol


ill go buy a bottle now cheers bro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> bought a 20 bag last night and was only 1.3 so i chinned the guy about it and he just dropped off the extra 0.7 and another 20 bag to me, cant say fairer than that, and this will do me till i head to the dam 2morro


lucky fucker hahaha. My 2 blue x liver popped today, waiting on one more to pop but I hope my 7 42w cfls will do for now (ill be putting my mh up next day off (Monday) the dog I have is looking nice, same with the OG real nice growth, have the flopping over issue down to my LED BEING SHITE!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

U got a fan blowing on em.paddy? That strengthens the stems


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

Can any remember birds hot crunch pudding??? I need that shit again can't find it anywhere


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quick pic of one of the livers I pulled out, I'll get a few more of them all tomoro when I pull them all out to give them a trim and shit before I put them in flower, goina have 8 beasts here lol

goy them rotated for u fussy cunts, but now u ended up with 3 of the same pic lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 30, 2013)

The exo are lookin bigger than the livers, has got me thinkin which one to keep now along with the psychosis, takin clones of all three anyway and make my mind up later


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The exo are lookin bigger than the livers, has got me thinkin which one to keep now along with the psychosis, takin clones of all three anyway and make my mind up later


Just keep all 3 going, I only do the 3 now, all grow good together .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 30, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Just keep all 3 going, I only do the 3 now, all grow good together .


I only want 2 baz, just makes thing easier, I usually have two wilma systems goin and it's just easier to do one in each. Definitely keepin psychosis so maybe just go with whatever yeilds more outta the others, get rid of that and keep some psycho as percy


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2013)

evening kunts ahm drinking tonite.....sold all the dope and smoked all the popcorn, only the vape pen left.....10 days till harvest and some fuking sand niggas smoking my exo whist im drinking wine, prob is if I keep any green it goes.... and I need the money to pay the leccy, hate running low but that's life ......baz how do u rate the ripen now you cropped?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> evening kunts ahm drinking tonite.....sold all the dope and smoked all the popcorn, only the vape pen left.....10 days till harvest and some fuking sand niggas smoking my exo whist im drinking wine, prob is if I keep any green it goes.... and I need the money to pay the leccy, hate running low but that's life ......baz how do u rate the ripen now you cropped?


Evening Z, 10th day tommorow on ripen , can't say I'm too impressed with it m8. My bud is fat & frosty , but always is at 9 weeks, & if anything , don't seem to be finishing any quicker. They just look like there supposed to at this stage, 1 week of plain watering & I will chop, dry,taste & see .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in same boat Z , need the £, green all goes, then ya scrambling round looking for a bit of pop corn ya may have dropped somewhere ! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> U got a fan blowing on em.paddy? That strengthens the stems


I do indeed buddy, have a lil clip on one on the go but have a larger one when they get bigger but thanks anyways mate


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2013)

Been spending the last half hour looking at beanie hats on eBay....fuck my life haha


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning, just got back from church,hallelujah .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Praise the lord hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

bazoomer said:


> Morning, just got back from church,hallelujah .


I just got back from the toilet....save me jesus lol


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Need some advice bro can ya help? Im in week 8 of flower and some of the buds in the canopy are starting to grow sort of outwards?? On each top theres about ten eleven bits of bud poking out all with pistols and veg leafs growing between them?? It looks like it wont form a compact bud untill its dried and shrivelled its never happened before? Im growin lemon in a 3×3 pit with drainage.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> Need some advice bro can ya help? Im in week 8 of flower and some of the buds in the canopy are starting to grow sort of outwards?? On each top theres about ten eleven bits of bud poking out all with pistols and veg leafs growing between them?? It looks like it wont form a compact bud untill its dried and shrivelled its never happened before? Im growin lemon in a 3×3 pit with drainage.


Look up "foxtailing" on google image search and tell us if it looks like whats happening to your plants and report back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning lads, how are we all today? Another cpl hrs and I'll be on the plane to Amsterdam


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, how are we all today? Another cpl hrs and I'll be on the plane to Amsterdam


Rub it in, why don't ya.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I just got back from the toilet....save me jesus lol


I know that feeling !


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Praise the lord hahaha


Right on brother.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Look up "foxtailing" on google image search and tell us if it looks like whats happening to your plants and report back


What he says


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

You lucky fucker Gaz have a gooden mate get fooooooookin ssssssssmashed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

cheers bizzle i will do m8, gonna get fucked up as soon as i get there lol,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Good man the Bush doctor is suppose to have some killer wax and the dampkring seen it on high times


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

my hotel is nxt to dampkring so will be in there tonight, then gonna try out the grey area tomorrow,


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers bizzle i will do m8, gonna get fucked up as soon as i get there lol,


Good man! Have a joint of Blue Hash by dinafem while your out there if ya can as thats the first on my "to buy" list lol, then you will know if ya want the fairy to bring ya any cuts when I get it eventually lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my hotel is nxt to dampkring so will be in there tonight, then gonna try out the grey area tomorrow,


If I remember rightly the Grey area is a favourite haunt of a certain well liked seedbank owner that frequents this thread lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> If I remember rightly the Grey area is a favourite haunt of a certain well liked seedbank owner that frequents this thread lol


yeah so ive heard m8 wud be nice to catch up with him but not been able to get a hold of him this he been pretty busy with the cup, 
will have a look for that blue hash and let u know what i think


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

fukin ell im childminding and cooking lunch whilst mrs is at the sunday market buying shit.....had to tidy kitchen grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....rr no dope only shake or vape pen....it ent that good grrrrrr, sweating poured ONE glass of wine ...peppa pig seems like the second coming,,,,,,and fuk me if we avnt had baked potatoes for a while........5 spuds chucked in oven sorted....vegetarian


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeh the grey area won an award this year can't remember what tho [email protected] z I know what u sayin my Mrs has just gone work till 8 ffs I'm doin hunters chicken with a 2 yr old running wild haha.. you should of saved yourself a half fuck goin dry man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Good man! Have a joint of Blue Hash by dinafem while your out there if ya can as thats the first on my "to buy" list lol, then you will know if ya want the fairy to bring ya any cuts when I get it eventually lmao


I've done a blue widow by dinafem good yielder nice big nugs but didn't taste of anything blue or white Lol one of me mates loved it tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've done a blue widow by dinafem good yielder nice big nugs but didn't taste of anything blue or white Lol one of me mates loved it tho


Well by contrast the Blue Hash tastes more blue than any blueberry ive ever had lol, just honestly tastes like the colour blue( as weird as that sounds) crossed with Parma violet sweets lol, NICEST TASTING weed ive ever smoked in 19-20yrs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Mmmm that does sound niiice I do like the odd parma now n again Lol I've seen it on attitude but there too fuckin many never know what to choose. 1 thing with dinafem there seeds are big robust fuckers and most of there strains are good yielders


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmm that does sound niiice I do like the odd parma now n again Lol I've seen it on attitude but there too fuckin many never know what to choose. 1 thing with dinafem there seeds are big robust fuckers and most of there strains are good yielders


Yeah i had a single seed of the Blue hash( attitude freebie) and it yielded bout 4.7oz with a 2 week veg, not topped or anything


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

how is the grow going lad? busy in here for a sunday lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> how is the grow going lad? busy in here for a sunday lol.


Im just gonna take lil un to the park again n feed some squirrels then when I come back will get some photos up, already taken em but gotta wait for missus to get back to tell me where her camera lead is so I can upload em lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

You guys grown much of dinafem? Only ever done their autos really. Was impressed with the critical jack for an auto. Not going to expect anything great from the autos but their auto blue cheese was terrible. Have got a critical + in my small tent coming down within a week. Don't expect that to be the most dank far as I'm aware it's just a big yield strain like a big bud? Smells alright and doesn't look the biggest of yields but I abused the plant big time snapping so many branches and what not.

Got a blue og in veg tent at the moment that was a freebie. Haven't seen too many reports if it online. Sounds like that blue hash plant is a winner then if giving the big yields and tasting good. Ugorg blues is supposed to be dank as fuck and yields gram per watt aren't rare. Gonna run the ugorg #1 next which is their blues cross exo. Small tent though I'm not arsed what I get just gonna use it too try any names that pop up and sound decent.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> You guys grown much of dinafem? Only ever done their autos really. Was impressed with the critical jack for an auto. Not going to expect anything great from the autos but their auto blue cheese was terrible. Have got a critical + in my small tent coming down within a week. Don't expect that to be the most dank far as I'm aware it's just a big yield strain like a big bud? Smells alright and doesn't look the biggest of yields but I abused the plant big time snapping so many branches and what not.
> 
> Got a blue og in veg tent at the moment that was a freebie. Haven't seen too many reports if it online. Sounds like that blue hash plant is a winner then if giving the big yields and tasting good. Ugorg blues is supposed to be dank as fuck and yields gram per watt aren't rare. Gonna run the ugorg #1 next which is their blues cross exo. Small tent though I'm not arsed what I get just gonna use it too try any names that pop up and sound decent.


Nah just that blue hash single for me so far but plenty of my mates that grow are regular customers of dinafem an have been for years


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

You fucking beauty yes that is exactly what the little slags are doing. How can I fix this shit?? Is it guna seriously effect my bottom line?


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

How longs the flowering time? Tell ya a strain I'd do again and recommend is Barneys farm liberty haze. First grow I done and wish I took cuts. Was plant which looked ready in 9weeks and yielded well aswell. Bit annoying its a ten week strain, hate waiting lol but it'll be getting done again in the new year.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it fox tailing or calayx stacking or whatever they call it, know some strains are known for that? I thought fox tailing was caused by heat issues but not 100% sure.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> You fucking beauty yes that is exactly what the little slags are doing. How can I fix this shit?? Is it guna seriously effect my bottom line?


Its not something you can "fix" it means your buds are either ripe to be harvested or they are getting to warm around the buds so just move the light away a bit further.

Also what strain is it your running?

Have you managed to figure out uploading pictures yet?


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Look up "foxtailing" on google image search and tell us if it looks like whats happening to your plants and report back


Thats what theyre doing yes but google makes it look glamarous when infact its fucking annoying. They ent quite got that bad yet and there much more veg than the pics on google show. How can I fix this and do I have time? They are coming down in two weeks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> Thats what theyre doing yes but google makes it look glamarous when infact its fucking annoying. They ent quite got that bad yet and there much more veg than the pics on google show. How can I fix this and do I have time? They are coming down in two weeks.


Honestly mate until you get some pictures chucked up we cant help ya too much without seeing whats going on


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Its not something you can "fix" it means your buds are either ripe to be harvested or they are getting to warm around the buds so just move the light away a bit further.
> 
> Also what strain is it your running?
> 
> Have you managed to figure out uploading pictures yet?


Its a pure lemon strain and im on mobile so cant upload picd but will gladly email them to you? My email is [email protected] if u message me ill return it with pics. Thankyou my growing partner who thinks hes a pro had no idea and was trying to blame the strain.


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

It could be the strain and or pheno or a crappy breeder. all so folks might be a little skeptical just handing out their number or email.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

If it's foxtailing you've fuckall to worry about IMO, it's not always caused by heat issues either, I've had some big foxtailing with my heat around the 26 mark. If ther foxtailing it means ther still getting bigger which means more bud


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Do they look anything like these????


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> Its a pure lemon strain and im on mobile so cant upload picd but will gladly email them to you? My email is [email protected] if u message me ill return it with pics. Thankyou my growing partner who thinks hes a pro had no idea and was trying to blame the strain.


I would highly reccommend you setting up an e-mail account that doesnt have your name in it bearing in mind the illegality of what your doing ( and yes the Police do know about this site) most of us have a random e-mail account we ONLY use for this site, good security measure, ya dont wanna get nicked for being sloppy with security lol

will e-mail ya, send ya pics over to me n will chuck em up on here for ya so ppl can help


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> I would highly reccommend you setting up an e-mail account that doesnt have your name in it bearing in mind the illegality of what your doing ( and yes the Police do know about this site) most of us have a random e-mail account we ONLY use for this site, good security measure, ya dont wanna get nicked for being sloppy with security lol
> 
> will e-mail ya, send ya pics over to me n will chuck em up on here for ya so ppl can help


Thanks and that is a dud email adress lol not my name. Thankyou


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

it could be reveg, nobody mentioned that! if it is, you won't be a happy chappy. foxtailing can be a good or bad things and there can be a million causes, some strains will do it if flowered properly


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2913304View attachment 2913305View attachment 2913307View attachment 2913308
> 
> Do they look anything like these????



Slightly with alot more leaf between the "tails" some are 14inch tall but all tails... fucking gutted its never happened before and im sure wieght will be effected


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> it could be reveg, nobody mentioned that! if it is, you won't be a happy chappy. foxtailing can be a good or bad things and there can be a million causes, some strains will do it if flowered properly


Iv cut light from 12/12 to 10/14 for the last two weeks how can it go into veg with such little light??


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> Iv cut light from 12/12 to 10/14 for the last two weeks how can it go into veg with such little light??


have e-mailed ya, reply with ya pics n will get em put up in here so ppl can help


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> have e-mailed ya, reply with ya pics n will get em put up in here so ppl can help


Check ure mail bobbington


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

UKpassions pictures.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> UKpassions pictures.....


Cant see them sae, ur slipping up m8 lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

me neither, look like foxtail or re-veg to you sae?


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Cant see them sae, ur slipping up m8 lol


 im hoping hes in awe of my garden lol doubt it


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> im hoping hes in awe of my garden lol doubt it


Do you have a "lady garden "?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Jeebus shits busy in here today.have fun Gary(hard not to in the dam.zeddd digging the sig...my fellas are doing great SO FAR, still waiting on my final bluexliver to pop..with this wait it better be a chick lol.


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> UKpassions pictures.....



So what ya think??


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the grey area won an award this year can't remember what tho [email protected] z I know what u sayin my Mrs has just gone work till 8 ffs I'm doin hunters chicken with a 2 yr old running wild haha.. you should of saved yourself a half fuck goin dry man


I saved meself 6oz mate...its all gone.....now im on the clone only kief....fukin gr8 its like crack


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I saved meself 6oz mate...its all gone.....now im on the clone only kief....fukin gr8 its like crack


Haha weed demon...I know what u mean tho when you've got stock it soon dissapears.....do you ever press your kief? I used to do mine with a glass bottle full of warm water makes a really nice hash press it about 3 times......perfecto


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha weed demon...I know what u mean tho when you've got stock it soon dissapears.....do you ever press your kief? I used to do mine with a glass bottle full of warm water makes a really nice hash press it about 3 times......perfecto


I used to and would still if I was crossing borders but the vape likes the raw kief...it gets decarbed in the hot air which is why I think it is sooooo strong, ....remember shawny I have been smoking real hash from all ovr the world often where its been grown...they pres and heat and rub etc.........but if u want a NEW experience then fill up a volcano digi set to 210 c and blast a full chamber of exo psycho livers kief unpressed ........mindbending mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sitting in the airport waiting on this flight taking off, bring on the madness


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I used to and would still if I was crossing borders but the vape likes the raw kief...it gets decarbed in the hot air which is why I think it is sooooo strong, ....remember shawny I have been smoking real hash from all ovr the world often where its been grown...they pres and heat and rub etc.........but if u want a NEW experience then fill up a volcano digi set to 210 c and blast a full chamber of exo psycho livers kief unpressed ........mindbending mate


You fortunate fucker Lol I was reading that vaping is the most efficient way of getting stoned....its defo something I'm gonna get when I'm.back on me feet well after crimbo maybe when I aunt gotta spend me spare cash on stupid fuckin presents arrggghhhhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sitting in the airport waiting on this flight taking off, bring on the madness


Go get em gazmond show em how you Scots get dooon on the fuckin tooooon


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> You fortunate fucker Lol I was reading that vaping is the most efficient way of getting stoned....its defo something I'm gonna get when I'm.back on me feet well after crimbo maybe when I aunt gotta spend me spare cash on stupid fuckin presents arrggghhhhh


what u read is true, it takes me a few neat blunts to feel the stone due to th high tolerance the Cano creates, but it is a much bttr higher deeper stone by a VERY noticeable degree, im on my 2nd in 5 years...destroyed the original with overuse lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sitting in the airport waiting on this flight taking off, bring on the madness


U not feel like a bit of a loner gaz?? Lol only messin m8 have a gud un


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> what u read is true, it takes me a few neat blunts to feel the stone due to th high tolerance the Cano creates, but it is a much bttr higher deeper stone by a VERY noticeable degree, im on my 2nd in 5 years...destroyed the original with overuse lol


oh yeah and the mrs hates the smell of burning weed but loves the vape, the flav is addictive and u feel ur face splitting ffs.....every day


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> what u read is true, it takes me a few neat blunts to feel the stone due to th high tolerance the Cano creates, but it is a much bttr higher deeper stone by a VERY noticeable degree, im on my 2nd in 5 years...destroyed the original with overuse lol



what is 210 to us analogue boys? about 7 maybe.

i love all kinds of extract concetrates on mine, i usually start low and higher it up.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U not feel like a bit of a loner gaz?? Lol only messin m8 have a gud un


I used to often go there on my own.......gooood fun......


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> what is 210 to us analogue boys? about 7 maybe.
> 
> i love all kinds of extract concetrates on mine, i usually start low and higher it up.


its just a tad down from MAX


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha thats what I mean weed demon haha.. I've never seen one in action can u just grind bud up and Chuck it in like? But on a diff temp setting to kief? I've had a vape In my kitchen for ages aswell but never used it only because it was a Pakis Lol it looked like a small walkie talkie or sum thin???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I used to often go there on my own.......gooood fun......


Aye zeddd that's just so no one knew what u wer gettin up too...... Coughladyboyscoughh!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

there are vapes and then there are vapes and then there is the volcano


lololol zedd doesn't do lady boys right!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha thats what I mean weed demon haha.. I've never seen one in action can u just grind bud up and Chuck it in like? But on a diff temp setting to kief? I've had a vape In my kitchen for ages aswell but never used it only because it was a Pakis Lol it looked like a small walkie talkie or sum thin???


man I did the research and everything screamed BUY the volcano.......wish id bought the more expensive digi cos it has a cut out and is far bttr engineered even tho it looks the same ....very weird but u do get what u pay for (the normal one is ok if u donrt leave it on max for 3 weeks....5 times in 5 years...the digi will turn off)....and im not talking a PAKKI Vape ffs im talking fukin state of the art u lololo


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> me neither, look like foxtail or re-veg to you sae?


 iv cut the top third off of the bud and much to my disapointment its fucking heavy as hell... top third wieghs 51.4 g trimmed lol hardly any sugar production tho any ideas? Im thinking the bud was too big too draw any sugar to the top. Will the rest of the plant die now iv assaulted it or shud I leave her with the rest to finish? Theyre in a shared bed so I dont wana cut her out and her roots still be able to cause mischief...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> man I did the research and everything screamed BUY the volcano.......wish id bought the more expensive digi cos it has a cut out and is far bttr engineered even tho it looks the same ....very weird but u do get what u pay for (the normal one is ok if u donrt leave it on max for 3 weeks....5 times in 5 years...the digi will turn off)....and im not talking a PAKKI Vape ffs im talking fukin state of the art u lololo


Hahaha Yeh fuck paki vapes lmao I was tempted but his fat curry munchin shit lips had been all over it fuck that haha....Yeh I bet they good for party's aswell ain't they get like a 10 ft bag or something Yeh that'd be sick


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> iv cut the top third off of the bud and much to my disapointment its fucking heavy as hell... top third wieghs 51.4 g trimmed lol hardly any sugar production tho any ideas? Im thinking the bud was too big too draw any sugar to the top. Will the rest of the plant die now iv assaulted it or shud I leave her with the rest to finish? Theyre in a shared bed so I dont wana cut her out and her roots still be able to cause mischief...


jesus Christ, u don't cut the foxtailing off, u wer told you've probly nothing to worry about. Is it any wonder yous cunts get the reception u do, why don't u just cut the whole fuxkin thing now and start again. Ur plants goin be fucked off now u cut its head off, it'll either die or start to reveg, if it revegs so will the rest off ur plants so cut it out to fuck and fuck off lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?


No sae, and tbh couldn't care now cos it's just another noob that ain't goina listen, either that or a peeler with ur email addy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?


No mate ........


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?


They never came up sae... I got a bit excited and topped the culprit anyway, was and is completly fine just no sugars above the bottom two thirds? Fuck it all the side colas have a bit more energy to finish up with I suppose.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye zeddd that's just so no one knew what u wer gettin up too...... Coughladyboyscoughh!!


I was too fuked up to be interested in exotic sex, it was always drugs with me in the dam although I have banged a hooker who didn't charge me and many that did in more tropical climes, I think im on film somewhere one of em was a stage performer and what a fukin show that girl gave ......all that rage channelled....nice... but no drink or drugs involved I find they don't mix for me....so gaz u fukin or smoking and drinkin?


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No sae, and tbh couldn't care now cos it's just another noob that ain't goina listen, either that or a peeler with ur email addy lol


Diddnt take you long to turn into a gobby little girl did it... whats up ure buddys in school never listen to you so u got a complex now... fucking noob, what a massive pleb you must be. Thanks for the advice anyway and I hope u do a better job on your missus or mister than you do on here. Cock.


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

this isn't the noob thread but it is going downhill fast. thread is on it's last legs so to speak, people just feel they have to be nice to people.

none of you noobs can help me, so get fucked if you think i'll give you any useful information.


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> this isn't the noob thread but it is going downhill fast. thread is on it's last legs so to speak, people just feel they have to be nice to people.
> 
> none of you noobs can help me, so get fucked if you think i'll give you any useful information.


Thats not very nice is it. Youl go far


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?


Lets see if they work this time


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> this isn't the noob thread but it is going downhill fast. thread is on it's last legs so to speak, people just feel they have to be nice to people.
> 
> none of you noobs can help me, so get fucked if you think i'll give you any useful information.


How about some un useful info then? Like how many fingers have you got in your arse right now


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?
> 
> 
> Lets see if they work this time
> ...


So I may be a noob, but this is my first attempt alone and the first time iv asked for help ever. I think im doin allright but dont take my word...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Did them pics work in the end? could anyone see em?
> 
> 
> Lets see if they work this time
> ...


dont look like ther foxtailing to me


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> dont look like ther foxtailing to me


Its the third pic, the one on far right as u look at them.. its way too bushy with hardly and bud forming except the pistols


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> Diddnt take you long to turn into a gobby little girl did it... whats up ure buddys in school never listen to you so u got a complex now... fucking noob, what a massive pleb you must be. Thanks for the advice anyway and I hope u do a better job on your missus or mister than you do on here. Cock.


Some of us been here a lot longer than u think u twat, if u can't hack it then fuck off to the noob section. I'd do a good job on ur missus tho, a good fuckin donkey punch!


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Some of us been here a lot longer than u think u twat, if u can't hack it then fuck off to the noob section. I'd do a good job on ur missus tho, a good fuckin donkey punch!


Wow it took you all twenty minutes to make a "shag ure missus joke".... I think ill leave you be buddy dont wana feel like im arguing the toss with a little fart


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Some of us been here a lot longer than u think u twat, if u can't hack it then fuck off to the noob section. I'd do a good job on ur missus tho, a good fuckin donkey punch!


Also grandad id just like to add........ grow up. That is all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

That defo ain't fox tailing looks like a mutant cola you should of let it be man that could if gone massive you never know??? Looks way off from finishing aswell.....folk are getting mad because of the sheer volume of noobs hitting this thread folk always get offended when we head u in the direction of noob central Lol if its your first time you are a noob but they look alright man. Just do more research you'll find most things you need to know


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That defo ain't fox tailing looks like a mutant cola you should of let it be man that could if gone massive you never know??? Looks way off from finishing aswell.....folk are getting mad because of the sheer volume of noobs hitting this thread folk always get offended when we head u in the direction of noob central Lol if its your first time you are a noob but they look alright man. Just do more research you'll find most things you need to know


Cool and thankyou very much for the advice. That guy got way too angry way too fast was like a red rag to a bull lol anyhoo I really apreciate it and theres about fifteen more of them colas haha how long would you say is left as pistols are 50/50 and trichomes are nearing 20% dark? Its a ten week from first showing so technicly im in week ten now but not counting first two weeks as no pistols till then?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Jaysus tis like the Jeremy Kyle show up in this hizzay haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I was too fuked up to be interested in exotic sex, it was always drugs with me in the dam although I have banged a hooker who didn't charge me and many that did in more tropical climes, I think im on film somewhere one of em was a stage performer and what a fukin show that girl gave ......all that rage channelled....nice... but no drink or drugs involved I find they don't mix for me....so gaz u fukin or smoking and drinkin?


lmao @ exotic sex lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

That's the thread for ya think I can safely say every1 on here has been in the firing line of sum fucker Lol and I aunt speaking for him or owt but he told you you'd be fine and just carry on and posted pics for comparison then you come and say you've chopped the fucker off lmao no wonder.....we've had a few on here..keep at it tho bud not bad for a first time man. Its too hard to say how long Cuz pics are with lights on makes all the pistils look white.....some folk count flowering as soon as they flip others when buds start it don't fuckin matter tho there done when there done simples...if your scoping you want mist of your trichs milky and a good few going amber like golden colour...if ubsay that's where they are now fuck it chop em lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> Cool and thankyou very much for the advice. That guy got way too angry way too fast was like a red rag to a bull lol anyhoo I really apreciate it and theres about fifteen more of them colas haha how long would you say is left as pistols are 50/50 and trichomes are nearing 20% dark? Its a ten week from first showing so technicly im in week ten now but not counting first two weeks as no pistols till then?


fuk off u wank..........er


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

well that's me falling asleep full of booze missing the grow fun...........not foxtailin then yawwwwwn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh btw, vape world has a pretty big sale on at the moment think the 30% off everything is still going but I know they defo have others.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 1, 2013)

Is Facebook down for anyone else?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Nah fb is all good over here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Was just thinking sae that blue hash plant does it almost taste like perfume?? Cuz I've had some blues that just smelt like blues but tasted if perfume lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

New Ali g coming out soooooon yesssss!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Psychosis is goin into flower tomoro, still growin sideways lol.

so now I'm bein called angry lmao, if anyone met me you'd realise I'm pretty fuckin chilled, maybe it's the way I word shit. Just gets annoyin wen noobs ask for advice and then just fuckin shit on it, as u all know anyway


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks a beast that hydro what you reckon you'll pull from it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Can't beat sideways growing Lol works a treat  nice lollipopping bro.....neat


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

What ???? Are you fucking Blokes above helping a Newbie Out. Half your fucking post is probably from hanging out in here and pulling each others wank, He was directed Here by one of your Mates . So STFU , bend over and take it like your wife. From the Good ole USA. TWS


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Looks a beast that hydro what you reckon you'll pull from it?


No idea ninja, it had a 600 all to itself but now it's been moved to side of room to flower to give the 4 exo an 4 livers more room and more light. Never really grew one as long in the oxypot or done so much pinchin on one either. All the head are thick and strong as fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2913541View attachment 2913543View attachment 2913545
> Psychosis is goin into flower tomoro, still growin sideways lol.
> 
> so now I'm bein called angry lmao, if anyone met me you'd realise I'm pretty fuckin chilled, maybe it's the way I word shit. Just gets annoyin wen noobs ask for advice and then just fuckin shit on it, as u all know anyway


id be pissed of 2 if I was from the north


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> What ???? Are you fucking Blokes above helping a Newbie Out. Half your fucking post is probably from hanging out in here and pulling each others wank, He was directed Here by one of your Mates . So STFU , bend over and take it like your wife. From the Good ole USA. TWS


If u fuckin read back you'll see folk tried helpin him, posted pics for him, even posted his pics for him and then he comes back sayin he chopped the fuckin bud off! What the fuck do u expect


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> id be pissed of 2 if I was from the north


Says the man from the south wer everything's twice the price, the poles have took all ur jobs and ther shooting each other over ounces lol, I'll stay up here thank u very much


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

Bunch a drunk ass polo players, ain't no growers in here.


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Says the man from the south wer everything's twice the price, the poles have took all ur jobs and ther shooting each other over ounces lol, I'll stay up here thank u very much


 The only pole my job has taken is your Mrs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Agreed on the cost of Living. The polish have given the Irish a taste or their own meds, was talking to some fucktard last night that was complaining about the polish saying when he went to McDonald's there weree only 2 Irish staff I was like ITS NOT THE FOREIGN NATIONALS FAULT THE YOUTH CONSIDER IT BETTER TO BE ON BENEFITS THEN DOING A HARD DAYS WORK! Fucking pisses me off so fucking much, do they think the over qualified polish want to be collecting glasses off tables? N let then kill one another we all know it solves noting lets just hope no lil kids get caught up in the crossfire...one of the main reasons im growing is to disassociate myself from the scum bags (not all scum)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> The only pole my job has taken is your Mrs.


are you implying his missus took you from behind with a dildo(pole)?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Says the man from the south wer everything's twice the price, the poles have took all ur jobs and ther shooting each other over ounces lol, I'll stay up here thank u very much


fukin poles takin the jobs....thank fuk cos round here u couldn't get decent labour cos all the fuktard English skilled workers are n more,,,,cubts the lot of em .............this is the sort of drivel I dream up when im drunk..


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

I didn't say Hole Ho . I said pole... you want some too. Juss razing you queer Mfers . Im off to defend the Newbs and the Pollocks in the Irish thread.. Be nice and have a nice day .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

All the skilled workers in Europe have fecked off to OZ mate, shit hot pay over there...im talking AMAZING PAY.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed on the cost of Living. The polish have given the Irish a taste or their own meds, was talking to some fucktard last night that was complaining about the polish saying when he went to McDonald's there weree only 2 Irish staff I was like ITS NOT THE FOREIGN NATIONALS FAULT THE YOUTH CONSIDER IT BETTER TO BE ON BENEFITS THEN DOING A HARD DAYS WORK! Fucking pisses me off so fucking much, do they think the over qualified polish want to be collecting glasses off tables? N let then kill one another we all know it solves noting lets just hope no lil kids get caught up in the crossfire...one of the main reasons im growing is to disassociate myself from the scum bags (not all scum)


this is surely success, poles serving macd s instead of paddys


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> All the skilled workers in Europe have fecked off to OZ mate, shit hot pay over there...im talking AMAZING PAY.


nah theres plenty of English slags left givin head for cash


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> I didn't say Hole Ho . I said pole... you want some too. Juss razing you queer Mfers . Im off to defend the Newbs and the Pollocks in the Irish thread.. Be nice and have a nice day .


I am a noob and im Irish lol and I don't do gay, sorry bud.we are nice, but Shawn already explained what happened so no point in me regurgitating it...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh on you didn't *clicks fingers* the asians were their first, but we didn't like the look of their suspicious eyes so we ordered a few polish in...little did we know they breed like rabbits.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Oh on you didn't *clicks fingers* the asians were their first, but we didn't like the look of their suspicious eyes so we ordered a few polish in...little did we know they breed like rabbits.


it is peoples nature to fuk and breed u cant blame them its the fukin zio politicians who promote mass immigration to inflame social tensions.....Divide and Rule has been british policy since the reformation...its these cunting effete Oxbridge types who are the tools of the hidden elite who promote social disintegration so they can impose draconian social order on the back of fear....fear of terrorism (all state generated) blacks pakkis etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Dam strait the politicians government want us to hate the poles Bulgarians Romanians blacks etc....they've been doing it for years deception it is it ain't the foreigners robbing us its our queen and government and bankers that are are we let em do it....we had it too easy in this country so no fucker can be arsed to get up and uproar against this shitty system...his much did energy company's make last year 7 billion and that's not enough Lol they want more off us well the queen and feckin pig politicians do fuck em let's start a revolution make our own fuckin rules....why does the public love the queen so much fuckin baffles me she's a cunt


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^Babylon shawny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^Babylon shawny


Hahaha yer cunt


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

im serious, these cunts are that bad......queeny likes a little snifter hey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Ur queen has fuck all say all she is now is an expensive tourist attraction. But I totally agree about the rest lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Especially about the racism, I was on about it earlier with that fucktard saying that about polish ppl working in McDonald's and I bet you a 100 fucking yoyos he couldn't even speak Irish you get all these fuckers that complain about foreigners n they cant speak Irish! And these same ppl have a vote! These ppl have a say in how we live our day to day lives!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

The Queens the highest authority of this country mate she's running the show man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Nah man she knights ppl politicians do the rest.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> The Queens the highest authority of this country mate she's running the show man


she maybe be the highest authority but she's def not runnin the show, we let the banks do that


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

Wait, I looked it up ur right lol she can veto laws!!


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> she maybe be the highest authority but she's def not runnin the show, we let the banks do that


otherwise know as the jews lol

i see others have commented on your angryness mr angry lolol plants are looking lovely tho hydro fuck they are some beast's how long u veg em for?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

True we let banks fuck us royally Lol....easy rambs how's it going slap head


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

See the reason ppl associate Jews with money is that they weren't allowed land so they loaned money to one another n that's how it started lol Jews are cool man, some funny fuckers, I believe everyone has a place but its just some tend to be in places they shouldn't lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> True we let banks fuck us royally Lol....easy rambs how's it going slap head


howdy bizz yeah im not too sad mate, trying to stay off the pills n grog has been going pretty good tbh but carnt say i been totally good lol had a very large sample pack from zedd the other week fucking destroyed me lol with the low tolerance from not smoking, then same week me dad gave me a load too and a big bag of trim i made a Q of pressed keif with have been a mongo for wks now, these heavy smokes i just carnt handle anymore.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

How's it going lads? Sitting in a Cs with some nice maroccan hash and some cheese fucking lovin it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> otherwise know as the jews lol
> 
> i see others have commented on your angryness mr angry lolol plants are looking lovely tho hydro fuck they are some beast's how long u veg em for?


Mr angry lmao, fuck off ye fat cunt! No idea how long they vegged, I'd say the livers an exo 4-5 weeks maybe and the psychosis a week or two more maybe....fuck I really don't know could go back and check pics an date but can't really be assed


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

@rambo This is the big psychosis 6 weeks 2 days ago, the exo and livers wer a week behind so ther 5 weeks now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> howdy bizz yeah im not too sad mate, trying to stay off the pills n grog has been going pretty good tbh but carnt say i been totally good lol had a very large sample pack from zedd the other week fucking destroyed me lol with the low tolerance from not smoking, then same week me dad gave me a load too and a big bag of trim i made a Q of pressed keif with have been a mongo for wks now, these heavy smokes i just carnt handle anymore.


Haha good good well ya can't be good boys all the time can we..a q of pressed kief sounds yummy I love that shit its just like bubble.....some fucker wants to send bizzle some shizzle my nizzle naa mean billy jean


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2013)

......... Church


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How's it going lads? Sitting in a Cs with some nice maroccan hash and some cheese fucking lovin it


Go on Gaz get some fudge dawg from dampkring looks the bollocks mate have a gooden  stop eying those prozzies up aswell haha


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Mr angry lmao, fuck off ye fat cunt! No idea how long they vegged, I'd say the livers an exo 4-5 weeks maybe and the psychosis a week or two more maybe....fuck I really don't know could go back and check pics an date but can't really be assed


sounding angry again lol anyway ya angry twat plants looking lovely.

i was looking at various bitcoin accounts the other day, found nearly a 0.1 in a old intersango account off course when i was using sango that was worth pennys, now its 60-70quid but cause it wasnt quite a full 0.1 the poxy site wouldnt let me move it the cunts, carnt believe how the coins have gone fucking mad, when i was in the sango account i was looking at my old history hundreds of coins brought for 3quids arrrrrghhhh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol I'm in dampkring now m8, already on my 3rd bag and only been here 2hrs on ma own


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2913674@rambo This is the big psychosis 6 weeks 2 days ago, the exo and livers wer a week behind so ther 5 weeks now


i seen a couple of sets of pics of your current grow recently, they look even bushier than usual are looking like some real good yielders? u been doing owt different?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

omg ive been pissing off the yanks....check it out.....but what are u doing gaz u need some stronger drugs and whores.....?


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol I'm in dampkring now m8, already on my 3rd bag and only been here 2hrs on ma own


i thought you was going with the missus gboy? how come ya on ya own? whatcha been smoking?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha go on Gaz loner stoner met any weirdos yet? Good weed?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> sounding angry again lol anyway ya angry twat plants looking lovely.
> 
> i was looking at various bitcoin accounts the other day, found nearly a 0.1 in a old intersango account off course when i was using sango that was worth pennys, now its 60-70quid but cause it wasnt quite a full 0.1 the poxy site wouldnt let me move it the cunts, carnt believe how the coins have gone fucking mad, when i was in the sango account i was looking at my old history hundreds of coins brought for 3quids arrrrrghhhh


Aye ther mental at the min m8. See bmr are closing down too, can't deal with the traffic but hopin too come back in the new year. My mate has an o on the way from it so he says he goin ask for his coins back cos it didn't arrive even if it does lol, them switch them over to sr, he's tryin his hand cos it's closing anyway the cunt lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gonna buy some regular seeds for my next run. Once i find a fem am gonna just have her under a 250w to herself so hopefully it speeds up her growth and can take cuts off her in quicker time. For now though its just green poisions. honestly cant beat a 6week flower can ya


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

Rambo ...u up for a xmas meet.......ive fallen off the waggon a bit....u?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Gonna buy some regular seeds for my next run. Once i find a fem am gonna just have her under a 250w to herself so hopefully it speeds up her growth and can take cuts off her in quicker time. For now though its just green poisions. honestly cant beat a 6week flower can ya


no such thing as 6 week flower


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i seen a couple of sets of pics of your current grow recently, they look even bushier than usual are looking like some real good yielders? u been doing owt different?


Never really messed with them too much before m8 but this time I've cut a stack off the bottoms thru time and been pinchin and bending them top steady, just tryin too keep everything at the same height


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

The wife had to work so I came on ma own lol, been smoking on some candy Kush, bb cheese and Maroc hash. The Kush ain't that great tho but this cheese is knock out stuff, the hash was pretty nice as well very soft and plyable. Cheese and hash from dampkring and Kush was from bulldog. Gonna have a major Cs tour tomorrow before I fly home at night


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye ther mental at the min m8. See bmr are closing down too, can't deal with the traffic but hopin too come back in the new year. My mate has an o on the way from it so he says he goin ask for his coins back cos it didn't arrive even if it does lol, them switch them over to sr, he's tryin his hand cos it's closing anyway the cunt lol


too fucking right mate gotta giv it a go hay lol i had a few touch's on SR, member the royal afgan from emerald ended up getting 50g of that for free lol i know u already posted it but chuck that sr2 link again please hg, is it getting established now? bmr i didnt think would last the owner almost lost his bottle within wks of SR shutting, is sheep still going then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> omg ive been pissing off the yanks....check it out.....but what are u doing gaz u need some stronger drugs and whores.....?


Lol checked it haha ur a madden ain't ya u know too much


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Silkroad6ownowfk.onion

aye may as well give it ago. Don't think sr has been that busy but bmr has been flyin lately m8. Haven't a clue about sheep tho


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> no such thing as 6 week flower


Is mate ive grown it already?


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> Rambo ...u up for a xmas meet.......ive fallen off the waggon a bit....u?


i ride the waggon for 3-4days then fall off and get back on again lol im doing me best mate and quite pleased with how well i been doing but off course im up for wreckup, get in touch zedd.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i ride the waggon for 3-4days then fall off and get back on again lol im doing me best mate and quite pleased with how well i been doing but off course im up for wreckup, get in touch zedd.


I wanna come.....swear I won't be angry lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i ride the waggon for 3-4days then fall off and get back on again lol im doing me best mate and quite pleased with how well i been doing but off course im up for wreckup, get in touch zedd.


cool man I will, sounds like me re waggon.....got sooo much to catch up with lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

What yeilds better for u zeddd, livers or exo??


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Is mate ive grown it already?


sorry to be so ignorant...put up some pics and I will tell u if its ready at 6 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What yeilds better for u zeddd, livers or exo??


the are quite close with the livers having the edge at 10 weeks rather than 8.5 for exo...bit more resin but exo would be too if u let it go further.....so quicker, stronger and more flav if grown organically.....exo is my weed


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

i never seen anything really ready in 6wks, theres a big difference to being able to chop and sell it at 6wks than there is to it being ''ready'' ive chopped exo's at 6 n half wks a few times cause been skint and its very sellable cause of the overall poor qaulity in general out there but its far from ''ready''


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2013)

you could pull psycho at 7 weeks and exo at 6 weeks and still blow the competition but your yield will be less strong ad 2/3 of the weight


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you could pull psycho at 7 weeks and exo at 6 weeks and still blow the competition but your yield will be less strong ad 2/3 of the weight


exo at 6, pyscho at 7 and livers at 8 are your bare minimums lol as you say tho zedd your losing shitloads of weight and strength but cause of the stink n taste of them strains they are very sellable even that early, something you will not find with too many strains out there.

i think its best if growing all 3 at once and hungry for cash/smoke to just chop all 3 at 9 wks, your exo is nicely done and your pyscho n livers is pretty much well nearly done at 9wks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

All this psycho n exo talk mekkin me pants wet....whos next to harvest some a that tackle Cuz this brother wants some


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the are quite close with the livers having the edge at 10 weeks rather than 8.5 for exo...bit more resin but exo would be too if u let it go further.....so quicker, stronger and more flav if grown organically.....exo is my weed


See the exo and livers we have it looks like the exo is goina out yeild the livers. If so I think I'll keep exo and psychosis again just. Psycho for me and exo money


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

the exo will out yield the livers in timeframe cause of the flower times but livers is very well known for big yields, many say its a bigbud cross and alot say its a pheno of northan lights from back in the day but near all say its a big yielder grown right.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

From what I had I'd say livers has defo got northern lights in it I've had a lot of nl and can recognize it anywhere. It seems a lot of cheeses are mixed with it I can smell it on the gear I've got now.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> the exo will out yield the livers in timeframe cause of the flower times but livers is very well known for big yields, many say its a bigbud cross and alot say its a pheno of northan lights from back in the day but near all say its a big yielder grown right.......


Think it might be more worth while stickin with exo and psycho and just pull em both at nine weeks, livers means waitin 11 an then tht means longer before more plants are put in


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> From what I had I'd say livers has defo got northern lights in it I've had a lot of nl and can recognize it anywhere. It seems a lot of cheeses are mixed with it I can smell it on the gear I've got now.


your prob right bizz, the most trusted source's of info ive heard or read say its a oldskool northan lights pheno, but there lots that say it has bigbud in there too me personally i dont know i dont really smoke enough to say i can taste whatever said flavour, all i no is she is super stinky and tastly n takes really ten wk + to truly be ready and me personally found her quite fussy n hard to grow.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Think it might be more worth while stickin with exo and psycho and just pull em both at nine weeks, livers means waitin 11 an then tht means longer before more plants are put in


hg i when i grew i would have loved to have grown so many strains mate but it all depends what ya growing for??? if just percy and a nice location i would never have grown cheese fuck i been smoking that shit for years but its what people want and demands the best price so where can u grow wrong if growin to sell with them strains?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 1, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> hg i when i grew i would have loved to have grown so many strains mate but it all depends what ya growing for??? if just percy and a nice location i would never have grown cheese fuck i been smoking that shit for years but its what people want and demands the best price so where can u grow wrong if growin to sell with them strains?


Ill smoke away at the psychosis and maybe thru the odd different one in the bubbler and probly get rid of the exo an some psycho. Wouldnt mind tryin different strain but these come first for the funds


----------



## leepy (Dec 1, 2013)

alright chaps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cntvEDbagAw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Nice bit a old school


----------



## isishigher (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know of a seedbank in coventry? Been googling for 2 days, found only dead links, could really use the help/info

blessings


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

isishigher said:


> Does anyone know of a seedbank in coventry? Been googling for 2 days, found only dead links, could really use the help/info
> 
> blessings


you got no need for local seedbanks they will all send you the seeds in the same royal mail post lol just go with the biggest or best or whos giving the best freebie's....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Never been a fan of bubblegum but the shit I'm smoking right now is pretty tasty


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Never been a fan of bubblegum but the shit I'm smoking right now is pretty tasty


would rank that as one of the best i ever tasted was some 8wk cured organic grown serious seeds bubblegum, the smoke honestly tasted or at least had hints of tuttifruit bubblegum was some lovely weed, i smoked a fair bit of the serious seeds version at all different levels of dryings and cured and it deffo needs that long cure to get the good flavours out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Never tried bubble gum read his pretty good tho sounds tasty


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I am truly fucked now time to stager bak to my hotel an get some sleep need to check out at 10am tomorrow  going on a wax hunt tomoz and also gonna try some crystal from the grey area. Later lads


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha have fun hunting 2morra hit that wax hard n fast Lol cbit


----------



## UkPaSsIoN:) (Dec 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u fuckin read back you'll see folk tried helpin him, posted pics for him, even posted his pics for him and then he comes back sayin he chopped the fuckin bud off! What the fuck do u expect


Hi  I never ment to offend just shit myself when I emailed him pics then he disappeared for a couple hours and everyone started saying about re veg and hermie and all sorts so I nipped off the mutation and checked this morning and its done the world of good the rest of the top has lifted again and is sweating sugar but it wasnt before. I really apreciate the advice and just so you know my pics went up way after id chopped it and nobody had gave me advice until the pics were up... again thankyou ALL very much and we all got something in common no need to be so angry. Lets b friends


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

UkPaSsIoN:) said:


> so I nipped off the mutation and checked this morning and its done the world of good the rest of the top has lifted again and is sweating sugar but it wasnt before.



No, it's pissing sap and water content from the open wound where you lopped the top off.......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Hahahahaha, and you didnt even buy them flowers before you fucked them lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

lol, well done ukpassion I needed to laugh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahahaha, and you didnt even buy them flowers before you fucked them lol


With a sandpaper condom!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With a sandpaper condom!


nothing says I love you like sperm in ur bloodstream hahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Brings a whole new meaning to "dry bummed"!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

morning gents! 

back from the dam with a bump  been a pretty shtoney affair. i tell ya getting pissed and stoned then getting on a bike was interesting..


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

oh to be fully immersed in the cannabis industry. would you like that full time don?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll get those PDF's sent off shortly [email protected], I'll sort a coffee and crack on.

I think it takes about 4 emails to send em all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning Don.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll get those PDF's sent off shortly [email protected], I'll sort a coffee and crack on.
> 
> I think it takes about 4 emails to send em all.


take ur time buddy ur the one Doing me the favour! Yeah, drugs n bikes ain't that great a mix ask Albert Hofmann if U don't believe me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> oh to be fully immersed in the cannabis industry. would you like that full time don?


oh aye, up to our friggin necks in it lad... 

i would yeah. it's fun, and making a hobby into a money maker would be a dream. seriously though there's so much bullshit in the industry. this years winner..... someone else's work renamed and entered by a company who paid to win. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning Don.


easy!


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

it's been said by dst before, you can't expect to win but you can do your best to get as many people high and spread the bb word. next year will be better again. I'd love to have a booth at cup, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Morning bum chuffers... how are we all? U ad a good time in dam then don? Yeh I've heard the cups all bollocks people paying to win Lol they should let folk who attend and the public vote the winners.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

I wonder how much it would actually cost in a raw cash, one off payment to win.
If you were sat round THAT table and the notion was thrown in.

That's how I'd do it, no fucking about licking arses and all that shite just pull the wad out and pay the price.

The only spanner in the works would be "highest bidder".


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Would cost alot id say seeing as after the cup ur products going to sell ten fold to say the least!...ask the winner how much he paid or see if he walks funny haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> it's been said by dst before, you can't expect to win but you can do your best to get as many people high and spread the bb word. next year will be better again. I'd love to have a booth at cup, glad you enjoyed it.


yeah if the organisers aren't constantly moving the goal posts or saying you've been targeted by plod for selling weed ffs. all the while your neighbours are handing out wax dabs over the front of the booth. i dunno if there'll be a next year. well, in amsterdam at least. 


shawnybizzle said:


> Morning bum chuffers... how are we all? U ad a good time in dam then don? Yeh I've heard the cups all bollocks people paying to win Lol they should let folk who attend and the public vote the winners.


yeah it was a bit shandy man, they were weighing up punters and competitors gear going in to the expo. fuckers only put DST's weed on without taring the scales, clocked at 9 grams and they wanted to bin the extra DST quickly put him straight like but still. should at least know wtf their doing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "highest bidder".


that's pretty much the case as is.  we noticed that most of the seed companies who entered didn't have booths.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Bin the extra Wtf Lol haha bet he was soon on em the fuckers.....tom Daley come out closet....always knew he was a little queer lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wonder how much it would actually cost in a raw cash, one off payment to win.
> If you were sat round THAT table and the notion was thrown in.
> 
> That's how I'd do it, no fucking about licking arses and all that shite just pull the wad out and pay the price.
> ...


Wouldn't be the same as winning out right tho would it. I'd feel like I've cheated myself Lol but I suppose when big moneys at stake greed takes over big Buddha won 3 in a row not all 1st place but still smashed it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's pretty much the case as is.  we noticed that most of the seed companies who entered didn't have booths.


Figures, they have no need in marketing a brand that can place without any sort of campaign.

This doesn't only speak volumes, it screams "BENT" lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wouldn't be the same as winning out right tho would it. I'd feel like I've cheated myself Lol but I suppose when big moneys at stake greed takes over big Buddha won 3 in a row not all 1st place but still smashed it


I don't think anybody has won outright since Shanty left Greenhouse all those years ago.

Lol according to High Times listings Big Buddha put 3 entries into the cup last year, this was proven to be absolute bollocks after I phoned their coffeeshop myself and was told Buddha didn't put anything in and I quote "lol, well High Times just say whatever they like".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Just think of the hundreds deluded folk every year who shell out £200+ on a judges pass and then plenty more £'s on samples who really think their fake vote counts for shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just think of the hundreds deluded folk every year who shell out £200+ on a judges pass and then plenty more £'s on samples who really think their fake vote counts for shit.


proper scam when you say it like that, always wanted to go but id rather just go to the dam n keep the 200 for going to coffee shops n what not.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think anybody has won outright since Shanty left Greenhouse all those years ago.
> 
> Lol according to High Times listings Big Buddha put 3 entries into the cup last year, this was proven to be absolute bollocks after I phoned their coffeeshop myself and was told Buddha didn't put anything in and I quote "lol, well High Times just say whatever they like".


I think the cannabis cup is really just a showcase for current seed banks and this years new strains, good promotion for the industry etc not about what the best strains out there are, its as meaningful to me as the figures quoted for thc ....not very


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Afternoon fuckers, just out the grey area, got myself some blue pit and some grey crystal nederhash, if I finish this before my flight home will be going back for a quick gram of the dog


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Must say tho the blue pit smells and tastes nothing like the 8 week cured pit I got back home a few months ago. The homegrown stuff was better IMO


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Must say tho the blue pit smells and tastes nothing like the 8 week cured pit I got back home a few months ago. The homegrown stuff was better IMO


get a few grammes in a kinder egg up ya arse mate ya can fit a eigth in each one compressed for sure!

cummon!!!! have sum balls


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, just don't lose count of how many eggs U shove up there haha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> get a few grammes in a kinder egg up ya arse mate ya can fit a eigth in each one compressed for sure!
> 
> cummon!!!! have sum balls


lightweight turbs u can stick 10 g in a condom and have a bit of fun getting it in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think anybody has won outright since Shanty left Greenhouse all those years ago.
> 
> Lol according to High Times listings Big Buddha put 3 entries into the cup last year, this was proven to be absolute bollocks after I phoned their coffeeshop myself and was told Buddha didn't put anything in and I quote "lol, well High Times just say whatever they like".


Them yanks for ya say and do as they please aye. When u gonna make me a nice glass bong anyway or a nice dabber


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> get a few grammes in a kinder egg up ya arse mate ya can fit a eigth in each one compressed for sure!
> 
> cummon!!!! have sum balls


Haha haha a fuckin kinder egg lmao that's funny man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Them yanks for ya say and do as they please aye. When u gonna make me a nice glass bong anyway or a nice dabber


since U showed me the YouTube clip of the mothership bong OH MY GAWD I WANT ONE but fuck its pricey have me eyes on the digi volcano at the moment but feck she's expensive but I suppose its that darn quality U pay 4


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 2, 2013)

zedd in the improtance of beeing right,, i was going on about a egg,,, not a condom , sure u could maybe get a ounce in a toggy , but the sharp stalks would peirce it and hurt so the best option is tubes, or eggs, along skinny tube would be good my bet s was 18 gramems and a phone and sum uther bits and bobs, but each to ther won


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have my own methods thanks and it don't involve anything going up my arse lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> since U showed me the YouTube clip of the mothership bong OH MY GAWD I WANT ONE but fuck its pricey have me eyes on the digi volcano at the moment but feck she's expensive but I suppose its that darn quality U pay 4


Yeh them mothership bongs are fuckin awesome but bongs taste funny so I'm gonna spend my cash on a cano the reviews just sell it to me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I have my own methods thanks and it don't involve anything going up my arse lol


id have thought the japs eye would be 2 narrow but as turb said each to their own haha


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I have my own methods thanks and it don't involve anything going up my arse lol


yeh women do come in handy eh!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Pot noodle half oz in there seal it back up?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yeh women do come in handy eh!


I'm on ma own mate so no woman to help out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> zedd in the improtance of beeing right,, i was going on about a egg,,, not a condom , sure u could maybe get a ounce in a toggy , but the sharp stalks would peirce it and hurt so the best option is tubes, or eggs, along skinny tube would be good my bet s was 18 gramems and a phone and sum uther bits and bobs, but each to ther won


Take it take it take it......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just think of the hundreds deluded folk every year who shell out £200+ on a judges pass and then plenty more £'s on samples who really think their fake vote counts for shit.


mate you wouldn't believe the amount who turned up expecting to sample every entry only to be told naah you've to go to the coffeeshop it's on at and buy a gram, but you can have a couple euro discount and wait in line with everyone else. the voting is so fucked it's not even funny.


[email protected] said:


> since U showed me the YouTube clip of the mothership bong OH MY GAWD I WANT ONE but fuck its pricey have me eyes on the digi volcano at the moment but feck she's expensive but I suppose its that darn quality U pay 4


should have seen ROOR's entry this year. looked like something bazoomer would be right into.







can you imagine. reet love i'm just gonna jump into the bong suit and head into town........


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

When I was living next to Holland (bus journey away) id have it in my pocket lol and I knew I must have stunk up the whole train cuz id be bringing some back for the lads I worked with 2 haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate you wouldn't believe the amount who turned up expecting to sample every entry only to be told naah you've to go to the coffeeshop it's on at and buy a gram, but you can have a couple euro discount and wait in line with everyone else. the voting is so fucked it's not even funny.
> 
> should have seen ROOR's entry this year. looked like something bazoomer would be right into.
> 
> ...


love it when you can smoke ur pot from works of art..tbh id probably just display that bong n break it out when i smoke pot with my first born haha...must say its a tad kinky looking hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Fuck me imagine just sitting in front room all casual like wearing that fucker haha answering door to jovos hahahaha


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Must say tho the blue pit smells and tastes nothing like the 8 week cured pit I got back home a few months ago. The homegrown stuff was better IMO


I get the feeling that stuff you are smoking is not blue pit, either that or they did a rush job on the dry and didn't cure it. apparently it all sold out the first day of the cup.

have you tried any of stones haze yet? defo one of the better buys imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Remember in rockrolla when he had the saxaphone bong, that was the shizz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

price tag a cool 50K.... you can't really see but there's like 4 black tubes going into the mouthpiece. honestly unless it's got one of those alarms like the motor for when you're about to back into something I for one wouldn't get one lol..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> I get the feeling that stuff you are smoking is not blue pit, either that or they did a rush job on the dry and didn't cure it. apparently it all sold out the first day of the cup.
> 
> have you tried any of stones haze yet? defo one of the better buys imo.


i got it from grey area mate and they advertise it as breeders boutique so shud be what it says but I agree think it's been rushed during drying and curing cos it's a little rough. Not tried any hazes this time mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> price tag a cool 50K.... you can't really see but there's like 4 black tubes going into the mouthpiece. honestly unless it's got one of those alarms like the motor for when you're about to back into something I for one wouldn't get one lol..


fuck that for a game of soldiers no fucking way would I buy that lol it looks awesome but that's about it, not the most practical of bongs ud think for that much it would be able to materialize top quality n varied strains based on ones own personal preference in the bowl haha...or atlease come with a midget that shouts HIT THAT SHIT everytime U take a hit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Mating call of an owl..tweet two...mating call of a cockeral..cockadoodledoooo...mating call of a blackbird gwaaan now Desmond jab it in mi raaaaasclaaat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i got it from grey area mate and they advertise it as breeders boutique so shud be what it says but I agree think it's been rushed during drying and curing cos it's a little rough. Not tried any hazes this time mate


yeah the entry was rushed by someone else growing it for BB taken at 8 weeks n 4 days n cured for no where near what we'd normally enter it at  still when you know you're not going to win what does it matter.


[email protected] said:


> fuck that for a game of soldiers no fucking way would I buy that lol it looks awesome but that's about it, not the most practical of bongs ud think for that much it would be able to materialize top quality n varied strains based on ones own personal preference in the bowl haha...or atlease come with a midget that shouts HIT THAT SHIT everytime U take a hit.


be cheaper and more of a talking point to train a monkey to roll haha


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 2, 2013)

zeddd said:


> sorry to be so ignorant...put up some pics and I will tell u if its ready at 6 weeks


no offence take or anything Im thick skinned lol. That was them 3 days or so before I chopped at 6 weeks. Didnt get any complaints and not saying it just because I grew it its better than alot of the second rate smoke that's sold around my area. I can't fault it 6weeks I got 10.5oz not great but if I'd took cuts I could have kept back and was 2 which stood out. Have got this strain in veg at the moment ready to get flipped in around a month when my blue cheese is done.


got bloody gas people coming today did ring up to cancel and come after Xmas. Hopefully they won't knock the door but not gonna answer anyway lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> When u gonna make me a nice glass bong anyway or a nice dabber


Lol, I've actually been pricing a torch and some multi coloured glass rod samples up all week.
After xmas when I've cropped I'm going to invest in a torch (£150-£400) and bash some practice work out, I can do little one shotter pipes and Roor style plain water bongs no bother.

This morning running ideas about the cup I thought of making the Boutique a bubbler in the shape of the BB helix logo in two colours of glass with the B's linked together and the helix strands twisting round each other, as a demo piece for the booth.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> price tag a cool 50K....


.........if only I could afford a glass lathe.

I saw a spares or repair one on ebay last week for £1500, lol.
With a proper lathe Roor glassworkers make £200 bongs in an hour!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

you need to fathom out the showerhead perc yorkie, i've wanted a little one of those for time. or an inline perc'd straight tube. you'll no doubt have been on aqualab tech's site aye? scientific glass goes for a friggin fortune on there.

Roor glass is nowt flash if you ask me. it's nice don;t get me wrong but not worth the price especially for the 7mm + stuff


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 2, 2013)

fuuuik me yorkie talking about actually finishing a harvest,, shits getting real!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2013)

who the fuk is stupid enough to part with 50k for a pipe, people who have millions to waste are usually smart enough to see its true value. the intrinsic cost of the glass is pence so u are paying for someones skill and their propane, how many hours does it take.....? even at 500 hours (unlikely?idfk) that's $100 per hour for glass blowing who cares if its skilful ud want a brainsurgeon blowing it for that money


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> fuuuik me yorkie talking about actually finishing a harvest,, shits getting real!


You still going on about that 1 grow over a year ago that I chose to scrap due to a security breach?........

Lmao, I do remember your last lot got taxed by the smackheads next door cos you're too slack to set the stall out properly before hand........


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You still going on about that 1 grow over a year ago that I chose to scrap due to a security breach?........
> 
> Lmao, I do remember your last lot got taxed by the smackheads next door cos you're too slack to set the stall out properly before hand........


errrr i was making a compiment but if we wanna go down this allythen so be it..

man i fail to see why u repetedly act im hard bruce lee on here? how many times have i told u,, come on round u know wer i live yet u refuse?

how many harvests u had TIS yr yorkie? how many?? and witout budrot or any other incident? NONE. even with the one ive lost i did 4 this yr without problem and all grade, so plz enlighten me as to wer u actually think ur better at wateevr than anyone else? 

stop talking shit and learn to take a joke,when it is one!

and wasent MY grow it was A grow totally diffrent, MY grow would have been my percy and THE grow is just one i was fucking around with,, and when u get 100+ of 24 plants come bak and chat shit, coz u dont!

but again likeu said i cant grow for shit aye i forget that


so we starting thi sdance again or fucking what?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate you wouldn't believe the amount who turned up expecting to sample every entry only to be told naah you've to go to the coffeeshop it's on at and buy a gram, but you can have a couple euro discount and wait in line with everyone else. the voting is so fucked it's not even funny.
> 
> should have seen ROOR's entry this year. looked like something bazoomer would be right into.
> 
> ...


. . .giggity


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> errrr i was making a compiment but if we wanna go down this allythen so be it..
> 
> man i fail to see why u repetedly act im hard bruce lee on here? how many times have i told u,, come on round u know wer i live yet u refuse?
> 
> ...


Yorkie has a fist in his beard !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh yorkie a strait door style will do with a shower head down pipe thingy and a nice multi coloured marble slapped on it Yeh that'll do matey . Been lookin at a few vids me self how to do a cheapish home setup just enough to knock up some nice lookin glass too much for me tho....I'll just wait till you do me a prototype aye


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well just tried my first ever volcano vape and have to say I prefer my joints, it does make the flavors come out more but I prefer the stone from a J myself so wouldn't personally invest a few hundred quid in one. Vape some Buddha cheese and blue pit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh fuck.....


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

it's all preference, I like my volcano but I aint used it for about 6 months. a time and a place for everything. I want to actually see if I can stop smoking next year, it's the reason I bought it in the first place.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 2, 2013)

I want a vape for xmass, my chest is fucked, closely followed by the rest of me !, @ Yorkie , what was that portable vape u use & recommend to me a while back m8 ?.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just tried my first ever volcano vape and have to say I prefer my joints, it does make the flavors come out more but I prefer the stone from a J myself so wouldn't personally invest a few hundred quid in one. Vape some Buddha cheese and blue pit


Joints are hard to beat arnt they earth wind fire and water yeaaah buddy.....when I've got a spare 3 hundy I'll get one fuck it I just want one lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you need to fathom out the showerhead perc yorkie, i've wanted a little one of those for time. or an inline perc'd straight tube. you'll no doubt have been on aqualab tech's site aye? scientific glass goes for a friggin fortune on there.
> 
> Roor glass is nowt flash if you ask me. it's nice don;t get me wrong but not worth the price especially for the 7mm + stuff


Piece of piss mate, all the percs and little pieces are premade sections that are glass welded into place constructing the overall bong. 
Well I say it's a piece of piss, it is with a lathe spinning it but can be done by hand, it would just take bloody ages to do right and to get it straight. 

No I've not seen aqua labs site, I'll check it out.

Roor glass is the same as everybody's glass, Borosilicate 3.3 (Pyrex) and it's sold in ready fabricated tube thicknesses and lengths by weight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

now that's siiick pricey tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Piece of piss mate, all the percs and little pieces are premade sections that are glass welded into place constructing the overall bong.
> Well I say it's a piece of piss, it is with a lathe spinning it but can be done by hand, it would just take bloody ages to do right and to get it straight.
> 
> No I've not seen aqua labs site, I'll check it out.
> ...


aye the process seems pretty straight forward but it's deffo a discipline you have to practise to get the hang of. I imagined the showerhead bit would be a pain to do manually like.

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/ if you wanna ogle some expensive pieces.... i had to stop meself. i nearly bought a perc/ashcatcher thing that was 4 times what i paid for the bong


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Feckin ell yeh some pricey tackle that...some next level lookin shit on there I love all the multi coloured stuff looks like tie dye or something....nice


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2013)

Afternoon all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> errrr i was making a compiment but if we wanna go down this allythen so be it..
> 
> man i fail to see why u repetedly act im hard bruce lee on here? how many times have i told u,, come on round u know wer i live yet u refuse?
> 
> ...


Cutting sarcasm is still not your bag is it? 


I'm not acting "hard" and fighting doesn't prove a thing, far from a refusal mate but rather pointing out the futility.


The number of grows I've had this year is irrelevant.


Botrytis Cinerea (budrot) comes from spores that are EVERYWHERE, they fruit when conditions are optimal and a heat wave in the middle of a British summer followed by 2 weeks of torrential rain tends to do that.
I lost about Q to rot off a 5oz plant (meh...) and you are seriously deluded if you think those burnt up, crispy, deficient crops were "without problem" or anywhere near "grade".
Pictures speak a thousand words Turb and I don't need to THINK I'm better than anybody.




("and when u get 100+ of 24 plants come bak and chat shit, coz u dont!")
100 / 24 = 4.16oz a pop.
How about you come back and chat shit when you can smash 10oz (cured) from 10L of soil.....



Or 7oz (dry as a bone) from 10L of coco....
(and there's that sneaky voddy bottle as a size reference again)



...because you don't!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/ if you wanna ogle some expensive pieces....


.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

oh aye, some crazy money pieces.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Yorkie , what was that portable vape u use & recommend to me a while back m8 ?.


Vapir Oxygen Mini.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vapir-Oxygen-Portable-Digital-Vaporizer-Grinder-/251363123964?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item3a8668e2fc

I've just given mine away to a pal after 5 years, it's just started to drop off performance wise.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Vapir Oxygen Mini.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vapir-Oxygen-Portable-Digital-Vaporizer-Grinder-/251363123964?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item3a8668e2fc
> 
> I've just given mine away to a pal after 5 years, it's just started to drop off performance wise.


Ta v much Mr Y .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Exodus Cheese SCROG fodder.
The floor space is 2sqm but the canopy will be short of that, maybe 4-5 inch less round the outside.




Dog S1's for my apprentice at the new spot.




Breeder's Choice "Anesthesia" male and female for a seed run.


(I haven't decided on whether to seed a clone and flower this female out with the Dogs yet.)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh and a couple of Mogggys autos thrown in......



I got two batches of auto beans mixed together, one lot are striped and the others are plain so it's easy to separate the two strains.
These are two striped ones so if they turn out purple I know which is which, lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exodus Cheese SCROG fodder.
> 
> The floor space is 2sqm but the canopy will be short of that, maybe 4-5 inch less round the outside.
> 
> ...


you are using an un proven female in a breeding project wtf man? i would flower her out first to make sure you know it's at least what you think it is.

dogs look nice and i like the way the cheese is holding up that net, won't it just lift it as it grows though?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exodus Cheese SCROG fodder.
> 
> The floor space is 2sqm but the canopy will be short of that, maybe 4-5 inch less round the outside.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Yorkster !, my dippy is getting plucked end of week , at 10 weeks, I'm impressed, more bb will be going in next. Will get pic of it up , if I can get it out out of room in 1 piece !


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

she gets really floppy from what i heard sheepy, no pics for us?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> you are using an un proven female in a breeding project wtf man? i would flower her out first to make sure you know it's at least what you think it is.
> 
> dogs look nice and i like the way the cheese is holding up that net, won't it just lift it as it grows though?


Well not exactly, both beans came from the only batch of (very limited) Anesthesia F1's made.
I had three beans, two turned out to be male and the other is female, this male is the better of the two.
I intended to seed the female and pheno hunt the resulting F2's for proper stock over time.


The Exo screens are actually attached to four bamboo rods that are taped round the sides of the pots, they're hard to see from the birds eye pics.


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

sneaky mofo, i thought you would have thought of that, looking like the screen is more or less full, will you be flipping them soon?

i have only ever done scrog once and it wasn't for me, i let them grow through the screen too much and they flopped on me 

any more details on the anesthesia? sounds like a heavy indica to me


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 2, 2013)

check out limbo holland on youtube that guy pulls off some mad sog grows


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> sneaky mofo, i thought you would have thought of that, looking like the screen is more or less full, will you be flipping them soon?
> 
> any more details on the anesthesia? sounds like a heavy indica to me


No mate, those screens are just for starters. 
When they're full I'll be rolling out another big screen over the top to fill the the space (Hopefully the Dog's will be gone by then).
They're not getting flipped until the entire tent space is filled and then grown up through the screen a good 10 inch or so, I'm gonna smash the fuck out of this and want the whole tent full of vodka bottle colas. 
I'm aiming for 50oz from the two Exo in 15L pots under 600w, I might get cheeky and chuck another 400w in later on if the temps are OK through Jan-Feb.


Anesthesia.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally got the mh in there fucking hate insulated ducting fucking shits a cunt to fit through holes intended for 6' (non insulated) ducting but with LOTS of convincing I've got the fucker in there n I can hardly hear the fan thank fuck lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice lookers there yorkstar look mad.in them tiny pots lol domt know how u do it....50oz under a 600 isn't that impossible???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice lookers there yorkstar look mad.in them tiny pots lol domt know how u do it....50oz under a 600 isn't that impossible???



Impossible!? Bah, we'll soon find out eh!........


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/12/02/will-ferrell-ron-burgundy-kx-news_n_4370850.html


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> she gets really floppy from what i heard sheepy, no pics for us?


Yes, rather floppy, big buds on stems, good support needed . Will get a pic up when I pull her out of room next week ghb


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh scrog them bitches ta fuck I've just grabbed a q so time to chill with a fatty fuck me I'm gaggin for this


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 2, 2013)

50 of a 6? thats what a little over 2 grammes a watt?

sure...... maybe after a 5 month veg,, pointless wen u can do 2 grows in the time it takes with more yield? i avraging 4-5 a plant,, with simple lollipopping and no toppping and even only half pop at that! dident have the ehart to take anymore


heaven forbid u take this comment the worng way

so anyone catch the diaz/ maynard fight?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 50 of a 6? thats what a little over 2 grammes a watt?
> 
> sure...... maybe after a 5 month veg,, pointless wen u can do 2 grows in the time it takes with more yield?


With a wedge shaped tent over 2sqm of SCROG Turb.
And because of the wedge shaped tent four 5oz plants wouldn't fit, a SCROG is the best use of this shape.

I'm not throwing my money down on 50oz I'm aiming for 50 but intend to have a damn good crack at it. 
It's quite possible to get 50 out of that space but a 600 just might not cut it, I'll soon see what's what though.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2013)

@yorkie, I see u liked the big psycho I got, goin by what u pulled of ur big ones I'd be well chuffed if I got that but she's only goina be flowered at the side of the room, no real direct light so fuck knows


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With a wedge shaped tent over 2sqm of SCROG Turb.
> And because of the wedge shaped tent four 5oz plants wouldn't fit, a SCROG is the best use of this shape.
> 
> I'm not throwing my money down on 50oz I'm aiming for 50 but intend to have a damn good crack at it.
> It's quite possible to get 50 out of that space but a 600 just might not cut it, I'll soon see what's what though.


i done one scrogg, 2 plants in a 1m tent with a 400w light and got 18 ounces of them, the net was pretty full but coulda got a bit more in ther


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @yorkie, I see u liked the big psycho I got, goin by what u pulled of ur big ones I'd be well chuffed if I got that but she's only goina be flowered at the side of the room, no real direct light so fuck knows


Yeah she's got a nice flat shape to the top, I like it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> i done one scrogg, 2 plants in a 1m tent with a 400w light and got 18 ounces of them, the net was pretty full but coulda got a bit more in ther


How long did that take all in all? I'm gonna be doin a little one at a pals soon thinkin about scrog.....maybe a 400 maybe 6 all depending what he says really


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> How long did that take all in all? I'm gonna be doin a little one at a pals soon thinkin about scrog.....maybe a 400 maybe 6 all depending what he says really


I ain't one for keepin dates and shit shawny but I'd say it was still only a 3 or 4 week veg and then 8-9 flower, was only a 1m tent and ther quite small


----------



## perspextoe (Dec 2, 2013)

lads, hows things, 

been lurking on ye the past couple of months since joined enjoying some of your'e banter&#8230;.

can ye help me, any recommendations on where to get mason jars or similar for storing what hopefully should be my first grown bud in jan&#8230; 

can't be arsed with the delivery charges, gotta be a cheaper option local surely&#8230;&#8230; 

I'm near that river thames&#8230;. you know the sludgy part when the tide lowers&#8230;.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2013)

perspextoe said:


> any recommendations on where to get mason jars or similar for storing what hopefully should be my first grown bud in jan&#8230;
> 
> can't be arsed with the delivery charges, gotta be a cheaper option local surely&#8230;&#8230;



1) Wilkinson's

2) Tesco.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2013)

perspextoe said:


> lads, hows things,
> 
> been lurking on ye the past couple of months since joined enjoying some of your'e banter&#8230;.
> 
> ...


asda have them round the homeware shit, cheap too


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 2, 2013)

perspextoe said:


> lads, hows things,
> 
> been lurking on ye the past couple of months since joined enjoying some of your'e banter.
> 
> ...


wilkinsons mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 2, 2013)

perspextoe said:


> lads, hows things,
> 
> been lurking on ye the past couple of months since joined enjoying some of your'e banter.
> 
> ...


Just down the road from me then lol, also the answer to your question is IKEA lakeside, Q.D`s, the Range lakeside and some wilkinsons stores have em depending on the store size


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I ain't one for keepin dates and shit shawny but I'd say it was still only a 3 or 4 week veg and then 8-9 flower, was only a 1m tent and ther quite small


Sweet man that's feckin good that is...thought the veg would be a lo longer hmmmm might consider this scrog biz especially now its gotta make cash


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to try doing a scrogg roughly how long till you fill a 1.2m tent?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweet man that's feckin good that is...thought the veg would be a lo longer hmmmm might consider this scrog biz especially now its gotta make cash


That was in the wilmas too, but from what I'm seein now them bubble pots are the way to go, I'm goina have to get this new 12 pot system up n runnin somewhere. I've a place with a couple of plants in but hopefully I'll get the 12 pot in ther after the new year, just need some funds for a tent and lights and shit...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I've been wanting to try doing a scrogg roughly how long till you fill a 1.2m tent?


What sorta questions that? That's like sayin how much will I get off two plants! All depends


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

12 pot bubbler aye sounds a bit meaty.... this is just gonna be a cheap strait forward set up bang em in coco I know where I'm at with that so gonna keep it simple till I can play around with a set up of my own next I want soil tho I just know if fuck that dwc gear up lol

Oh n Yeh that psycho is a beast man bet that buckets jammed with roots ain't it wouldn't mind a crack at that tho man its just all these stories you hear about the taste n shit fuckin up makes me wonder....but if yours is owt to go by fuck knows Lol.....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2013)

50 oz under a 600...ummmm lets do the maths....2.36g per watt.......go on U r having a laff, half that would be an achievement


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, those screens are just for starters.
> When they're full I'll be rolling out another big screen over the top to fill the the space (Hopefully the Dog's will be gone by then).
> They're not getting flipped until the entire tent space is filled and then grown up through the screen a good 10 inch or so, I'm gonna smash the fuck out of this and want the whole tent full of vodka bottle colas.
> I'm aiming for 50oz from the two Exo in 15L pots under 600w, I might get cheeky and chuck another 400w in later on if the temps are OK through Jan-Feb.
> ...


ha ha ..a twenty five oz exo.....u aint growing seeds mate, clones don't yield like that, the exo is not superdence but u go ahead mate it all sounds groovy.....


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

i have yielded ten oz from a single untouched exo before, was vegged for 3 wks and then flowered in a 20ltr airpot with 3 other plants under 1200hps tho, and the 3 other plants where in smaller pots so the exo kinda took most the room and light, the 3 other plants yielded 11oz so kinda gives you a picture.

have yielded 3oz a piece with 9 under 1200 with just a 1 wk veg before, both plants i talk off ive shown pics in the past, all 3 of the clone-onlys most in here grow can really yield if grown nice.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2013)

Evening chaps Alright rambo mate how u doin? U been to court and shit yet? Not been on to much as of late lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening chaps Alright rambo mate how u doin? U been to court and shit yet? Not been on to much as of late lol.


howdy mate

no spoons i aint hoping to no what with this wk, will be my xmas prezzie lmao i been staying away cause trying to stay of the grog and this thread is deffo a trigger point, u still got ya tin foil hat on? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Well a good pals offerd me all his trim when he's done only just found out he grows Lol known him 10 yr haha. Don't know whether to buy dry ice or make it with iso I got about 5 ltrs of it


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well a good pals offerd me all his trim when he's done only just found out he grows Lol known him 10 yr haha. Don't know whether to buy dry ice or make it with iso I got about 5 ltrs of it


fuck the dry ice bizz, its not easy to get in small doseage, iso is real nice but very messy and sticky if you want a quick thing tho just dry shift it, i got a bag of pyscho n livers trim of me dad the other week just dry shifted it and got a Q of lovely pressed kief took me all of ten mins to make and was ready to smoke instant.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm back bitches, just got home at last, managed to get a little soft maroc hash and grey crystal back so thats me sorted for the night, and my arse is still a kinder egg/condom virgin 

 couldnt get it home in the baggies so the last pic is it on my dining table, the hash has a little baccy stuck to it but its all good couldnt be avoided due to transportation reasons lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> fuck the dry ice bizz, its not easy to get in small doseage, iso is real nice but very messy and sticky if you want a quick thing tho just dry shift it, i got a bag of pyscho n livers trim of me dad the other week just dry shifted it and got a Q of lovely pressed kief took me all of ten mins to make and was ready to smoke instant.


Hmmmmmm did ya use bubble bags? Or u got a silk screen or sum thin? I take it the trim was bones and ground up. I love hash man think its Cuz what I started on...the smell bring back memory's n shit fuckin love it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Just as I'm on about how much I love hash lmao that's a tease man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

had to be done mate was the easiest thing to get back in my eyes, gutted i never brought more now tho as breezed thru the airport without a prob, never even checked my grinder which wa at top of my bag with some crystal in it from the bud i smoked, i thought they wud have taken that i even bought a cheapo grinder to take in case they did nab it off me, oh well this can be considered a trial run lmao until nxt time


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmmm did ya use bubble bags? Or u got a silk screen or sum thin? I take it the trim was bones and ground up. I love hash man think its Cuz what I started on...the smell bring back memory's n shit fuckin love it


u got kids mate and u drive, u know them cheap sunscreens that they give away for the kids windows, its a very fine mesh i just double up with them and very dry trim over a glass plate = lots of pure golden keif, just put all that powder in the bottom of a cig wrapper nice and tight then compress it i just put it under me sofa leg then sit my fat arse on the sofa lol = pressed keif....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 2, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> howdy mate
> 
> no spoons i aint hoping to no what with this wk, will be my xmas prezzie lmao i been staying away cause trying to stay of the grog and this thread is deffo a trigger point, u still got ya tin foil hat on? lol


No I took it off a few weeks back lol. Sounds like a nice prezzi pal lmao. yeah iv been cooling it down lately, knocked the beak on the head and stuff, started taking it was to regularly again. Gettin a grow back on before Christmas hopefully, keep me occupied lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> had to be done mate was the easiest thing to get back in my eyes, gutted i never brought more now tho as breezed thru the airport without a prob, never even checked my grinder which wa at top of my bag with some crystal in it from the bud i smoked, i thought they wud have taken that i even bought a cheapo grinder to take in case they did nab it off me, oh well this can be considered a trial run lmao until nxt time


i dunno bout now? but a few yr ago if caught in a UK airport with under ten G and no previous it was a 70quid fine n off you grow lol i aint been to the dam for many a year and for good reason bar the hash all the weed is no better alot of the time as you said your self far worse lol you brought better bluepit on a uk website than you did the dam???


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> No I took it off a few weeks back lol. Sounds like a nice prezzi pal lmao. yeah iv been cooling it down lately, knocked the beak on the head and stuff, started taking it was to regularly again. Gettin a grow back on before Christmas hopefully, keep me occupied lol.


that shit has gripped me a few times m8 its the nature of the beast lol i member yrs ago when i was hitting it very hard, i would sniff till i started having panic attacks then fucking call up drug help lines telling em how i need help but just let me do this next line lmao sad but a true story lmao quite a few times i threw g's out the window all wrapped of course in the sub concience mind of knowing i would go look for them in the morning.... didnt ever find many i threw tho lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Yehnif I can get a couple I'll try that rambs.....can't wait man will be a nice treat  I'll press it with a glass bottle tho it gets it so creamy its unreal 3 presses its fookin sweet


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yehnif I can get a couple I'll try that rambs.....can't wait man will be a nice treat  I'll press it with a glass bottle tho it gets it so creamy its unreal 3 presses its fookin sweet


that dry shift is just quick n easy bizz, u can do it with bubble bags too, aint saying it the best tho just the quickest to smoke n easy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh I'm a do that give it a whirl I bet it taste better aswell cuz u ain't losing terps in the water aye...the more you fold n press it it becomes more transparent lovely I can imagine dry to be better than usual.bubble


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

FUCKING GUTTED !!!!!!! dropped my hash off the table and b4 i cud even get up to get it the fucking dog had swallowed it cos it fell right nxt to him, s after all that all i got to smoke was my crystal, feel like cuttng the fucker open and getting my hash back !!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2013)

lol soz gaz but that got me laughing my tits off, the dog is gonna be smashed for a week


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

i dont give a fuck, im pissed off i wanted to smoke that shit now, and i took a risk bringing it back and got fuck all for my troubles, the dog is lucky he's still allowed in the house


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

That's funny that Gaz feckin ell he seen the gap and took the fucker haha he gonna be smashed in 10 mins lmfao...I can imagine how fuming you are tho mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

words cant describe how angry i am m8 was ready for smashing shit up cos now ive no smoke till 2morro, the cunt can barely sit up now keeps swaying to the side but he wont lie down, just hope the cunt aint sick


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

I bet he don't wanna lie down this is the buzz off his life he wants to ride the fucker out the lucky bastard its a dogs life aye....wounded for ya mate tis very funny tho he'll be raidin the fridge next lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2013)

he has made me and the wife laugh tho he's swaying about and now he's gathered all his toys and bones in a pile and running round the room with them 1 at a time, the fucker has lost the plot, he cant walk properly either he's lifting his legs higher than normal and it looks fucked up lmao, need to video this shit for youtube


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha Yeh at least u got some entertainment out if it lol that video cud earn u some cash lmao stoned Rottie buzzin his tits.off the lucky fucker


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2013)

tooo funny man, next time u will be stickin an oz up and keeping it for yourself rather than sharing it with the dog


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Morning people  keep having dreams of winning the lottery and spending the rest of my life alone in a big house with beauitful looking pussy lol maybe I should actually play the dam thing.
Bit pissed off that the gas man didnt visit yday. We cancelled our appointment anyway till after Xmas said we won't be in. Just gotta feeling they'll still fucking knock when they get to our road. Just hope noone accidently gets the door.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 3, 2013)

What's easier to get? A new dog or some more of that hash? I'd say a new dog, cut the fucker open lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol that made me fucking laugh man. You seen the video of the people who sewed coke inside dogs to smuggle the stuff pretty harsh man.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Gary, hope the dogs ok, that could of made him flip poor fella...hope U put it on YouTube.ninja, people are fuvked up they did the same thing to babies n all, worlds a dark place dude. My rooms at 24c with the mh bulb lol AIR COOLED HOODS ROCK! Its running cooler than my cfls were haha


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just gonna order some more coco and then tomorrow be potting up those in the veg tent. All looking ok apart from one. Still at least ill only have a 6week wait from when the blue cheese is done till I get more bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

Easy boys still find that funny g man had to tell the Mrs Lol...well just spent half the morning putting up a shitty Xmas tree Xmas should be illegal fuckin bankrupts me every year....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqZ8428GSrI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Too much fighting on the dancefloor....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Me n the gf decided on no gifts this year (her idea) then the bitch goes shopping with my mother comes back saying we might as well do gifts, sneaky bitch , was gonna buy her a 600 euro camera kit now she's gonna get a box of fucking wine the sneaky fucker haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqZ8428GSrI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Too much fighting on the dancefloor....


FUCKING LOVE THE SPECIALS, saw em in Germany a few years back, easily one of my fav bands...if U like ska check out the new York ska jazz ensemble but FYI its instrumental.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 3, 2013)

Rubber gloves and dissecting dog shit parcels it is then! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

anyone got a bmr account? can you check if it's up down or been hacked/robbed lol. the forum is there but the page to log in to the market says 'Completing pruning, should take about 1 hour.'


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

bmr are shutting down don, they say the tor network is not safe enough and also there systems can not handle all the old sr business it was announced a week or so ago, sheep robbed everyone vendors n customers last week too, some say they got 5500 coins some say 35000 either way it was a lot of fucking money, deepbay robbed every too beginning of the month, only the new silkroad2 now and a couple of dodgy russian sites.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

nice one ta for the heads up rambo man. might get me order might not then. lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one ta for the heads up rambo man. might get me order might not then. lol.


silkroad2 is looking promising, the new dpr seems too no his shit and they aint rushing things, sugarwand have dutch e's supermen and green party flocks and sent from the uk,chemical bros from holland are on there too, if benzo's maligan is there fucking legand that vendor from the old sr, he was on from the very start and was one of the only vendors to keep a hundred percent rating, real deal clonzepam and xanax sent from hungary.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

well to be honest i think that's me and internet buying stuff done tbh. it's only a matter of time before someone rips off the SR2 eh.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

So many of my friends are on the prescription pill buzz, shits fucked them all up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

i have 1st hand experienced it first hand. it's a fucking deep hole


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Agreed, was pretty bad on speed, took a trip to hospital to sort me out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

Its great when u get a nice little package delivered...but like u say only a matter of time before it all goes tits up I'm just gutted I didn't take full advantage of it when it was good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

nowt lasts forever eh guys. tbh it's as easy local to get stuff but not the script gear which suits me just fine.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

and I'm gutted sambo never talked me into buying a shitload of coins when they were 70 quid, I would have hated you for a couple of months but I would have bought you a bently for crimbo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

haha you see that guy in canada that bout like $15 worth and forgot about em. worth like 80k now, bought a house off it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

afternoon lads, well my dog is still tripping balls, he spewed all over my living room during the night which was lovely to get up to and have to clean, he still cant sit up straight without falling to the side and when he is lying or standing still he is shaking like fuck feels like he got a vibrating phone in him. never seen a dog as messed up as this before but then again ive never had a dog stupid enuf to steal 2g of dutch hash. oh well live and learn nxt time i wont be so stupid as to have the dog in my smoking room,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

I liked the hash off there can't get that round here u have make it yourself...there was a few other things in was gonna get aswell but proberbly a good thing I never got me hands on em.....

Pmsl @ gaz I'm sure he'll be fine 2morro mate or later on 2nyt on jealous he's buzz in his tats off Lol rubs salt in the wound tho when u gotta clean his whitey up lmao u wanna be carful he got a taste for it now he'll be eyeing your stash up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon lads, well my dog is still tripping balls, he spewed all over my living room during the night which was lovely to get up to and have to clean, he still cant sit up straight without falling to the side and when he is lying or standing still he is shaking like fuck feels like he got a vibrating phone in him. never seen a dog as messed up as this before but then again ive never had a dog stupid enuf to steal 2g of dutch hash. oh well live and learn nxt time i wont be so stupid as to have the dog in my smoking room,


have u seen the guy on the news that threw away his hard drve and wasnt till after it was gone he realised he had 4 million worth of bitcoins on it, he has been down the landfill site digging every day since, was on bbc news the other day, fucking muppet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah pots pretty bad for dogs lol give him a good feeding n he'll be grand if hes still bad tomorrow take him to the vets n say he ate something from the garden or some shit.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a dog eat hash once gaz, give it a few more hours then he will stop moving for a couple of days.

I thought my pooch had run away but he was lying in the bushes in the pissing rain, he never made the mistake again though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

priceless. what a divvy lol. 

gary, there's nowt for it lad order the beast a chinkeys and get him a 4 pack in lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

lol he isnt really moving much mate just shaking and swaying now, but he wont get out his bed to eat his breakfast so i know he must be fucked cos normally he's a greedy wee shite. i'll give him till 2morro if he aint back to himself i'll take a trip to the vet, 

need to go pick the kids up from school soon then its time to try hunt down some smoke for myself, 

on another note came back last night and checked my girls, one of the big bang took about a 3" stretch while i was away for 1 day and now one of her tops is burnt to a crisp, none of the other plants grew this much and are fine, so ive moved her away to the side of the light as i dont wanna raise the light just yet cos the others need it where it is for now. hopefuly she will be fine but worst case is i take that top off and just leave her with 3.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

aye you know there's a prob when they're not wolfing their grub down. is he still drinking water though aye?


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

don't go the vets mate, he'll be alright. don't want the shit to cost you any more money.

my corgi/jack eat nearly a quart of soapbar and he was fine after a few days,he shit for a day, then went weird for a day then didn't move for 2. your rottie should be fine. he will just be dehydrated.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> priceless. what a divvy lol.
> 
> gary, there's nowt for it lad order the beast a chinkeys and get him a 4 pack in lmao



fuck that he's just had 50euros worth of hash and if he needs the vet tomorrow thats more cash, gonna buy myself a crate of beers and a chinky to drown my sorrows of no good quality hash again till i make my own at harvest time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, give him lots of water n some treats he might be afraid to eat after what happened last time he ate so build up his association with food again n keep him away from 2 much stress, dogs stress over small things especally since his minds been blown from some premo smoke so tell the kids to chill out around pooch (easier said then done) and give him some time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

'kinell 50 bar for a couple grams of shish. still tho, will your dog have enough sense not to do it again you reckon?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

yea he's still drinking water when he can be arsed to drag his lazy arse into the kitchen, he'll also eat biscuits if i hand feed him but he refusing to eat anything from his bowl or floor now, he's fuckin luck i love him or he'd be getting fuk all, i was so pissed off last night i was scary, after all the paranoia of coming thru airport security with that in ma pocket to lose it 15 mins after i get home, it truly was sickening, oh well now ive got an excuse to make another trip to the dam asap


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well to be honest i think that's me and internet buying stuff done tbh. it's only a matter of time before someone rips off the SR2 eh.


yeah i totally agree, i carnt see it lasting too long especially now all the others have flopped.



ghb said:


> and I'm gutted sambo never talked me into buying a shitload of coins when they were 70 quid, I would have hated you for a couple of months but I would have bought you a bently for crimbo lol


dont please lol i was buying coins for 3quids when i first started bout 18months ago, think my old sr account i had spent nearly 400 coins, thats a couple of million nowdays.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

christ imagine what it's like for him. trippin in black n white  if you've ever overdone an edibles trip you'll know what i'm talking about lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

doubt he'll do it again m8 but can never be sure with dopey dogs they are thick as shit sometimes, 
he just been sick again but luckily i got him out the back in time, all he wants to do is lie in front of the fire and sleep, 

and yeah 50 sheets for 2g of that hash m8 got it from Dampkring was one of their best hashes they had, also brought some grey crystal back but only half a gram as i smoked the rest over there, that crystal was 22euro a gram as well but at least i got the benefit of that one not the dog lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

one very stoned dog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

you can't make that shiz up man. i had one of my grans boxers eat a bit of soap bar as a youngun. i was terrified my gran had found it but sure enough a few days later tinfoil in the dog turd haha we'd wondered what was up with him.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

gary imagine having over 2 oz in your suitcase then actually seeing customs grab the first lad off the plane and find buds in a bag of haribo he had in his back pack then having to walk in between two customs officers stood 3ft apart stinking of merch. my heart was pounding, i thought they would hear it as i walked past.

i got outside danced a jig then when i went into the car park to get my stash out it was gone!!!. baggage handlers at liverpool john lennon are bang at it!

funny thing was the exact same thing happened to me the next time i went lol. now i only bring an oz and it gets stuck down the front of my trousers!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

did u not get fucked with the body scanners at amsterdam airport with an oz down ur trousers, i left my wallet in ma back pocket and a tram card in the other and they spotted that on the big spinning scanner things they got, i just put the hash thru the bag scanner under my jacket then back into my pocket after security has been passed


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

never went through no body scanners, fuck me i thought you only went through them if you had a turban on?!.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

the twice i been to the dam, everyone had to go thru the scanners at security didnt matter who u were or where u were from, when was last time u were there?

there is always a way around things like these tho u just need the common sense to work it out


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> FUCKING LOVE THE SPECIALS, saw em in Germany a few years back, easily one of my fav bands...if U like ska check out the new York ska jazz ensemble but FYI its instrumental.


ahhhh al u paddys like that shit dontcha.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9oRWKeKzC8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

aye they sent the plane load through the scanner thing when i went, mind the dude did give me my lighter back which i thought was odd.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

havent flown to the dam for a couple of years but it's strange they are scanning all passengers, even short hauls.

when i was flying from manchester they only have one in 10 people go through the scanners, i wonder if weed would show up?!?!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye they sent the plane load through the scanner thing when i went, mind the dude did give me my lighter back which i thought was odd.


they aint to fussed about lighters m8 i normally chuck my lighter and grinder thru the bag scanner rather than body one and never had any probs always get my shit on the plane, i think its mainly weapons and drugs they are looking for, but they big scanners at schipol are pretty intimidating when u gt shit on u lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> havent flown to the dam for a couple of years but it's strange they are scanning all passengers, even short hauls.
> 
> when i was flying from manchester they only have one in 10 people go through the scanners, i wonder if weed would show up?!?!


they just want the worlds most complete porn collection, give people a little dose of millimetre rays


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

ghb said:


> havent flown to the dam for a couple of years but it's strange they are scanning all passengers, even short hauls.
> 
> when i was flying from manchester they only have one in 10 people go through the scanners, i wonder if weed would show up?!?!


i think it shows all metal and organic materials so weed, pills, powder etc would all show on the screen as yellow or orange blobs against the blue backdrop of ur body


----------



## efc (Dec 3, 2013)

New grower needs advice.10£ =0.6g,20£=1.8g.with prices like da ya need 2 grow ya own an the smoke ain't all dat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

efc said:


> New grower needs advice.10£ =0.6g,20£=1.8g.with prices like da ya need 2 grow ya own an the smoke ain't all dat


ok so where in that post do u ask for advice, u made a statement dipshit not a request,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ahhhh al u paddys like that shit dontcha.........
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9oRWKeKzC8


father teds one of the few shows I can watch over n over classic stuff!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

advice of the day. don't let your dog eat your stash


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

With the quality of that smoke ur lucky he's a rottie lol I bet a smaller breed would have probably got a heart attack lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i think it shows all metal and organic materials so weed, pills, powder etc would all show on the screen as yellow or orange blobs against the blue backdrop of ur body


the stand scanner shows like this:







weed on your person in a small amount you'd get through probably. at a guess i'd say you were more likely to get pulled if the guy watching the bags was on his game


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2013)

cunts!

look at the americans. say what you like about them, but they are more free than us.[video=youtube;ZSp3xmc5Dts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSp3xmc5Dts[/video]

and before anybody says it, yes canada is america lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the stand scanner shows like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that depends on how smart u are and what and where u have packaged it with, i purposely didnt go into detail on here exactly how i done it but i didnt just walk thru with a lump of hash in my bag lol it was very well incorporated into another item i had that wud look exactly the same on the bag scanner so unless they ripped my items apart they were never really gonna find it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

You never left a turd in your bag did ya? Just kiddin man. I don't wanna know how managed it man. Fair play to ya tho, I wouldn't fancy a charge from the dutch.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;ITDWLrQ6dzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITDWLrQ6dzs[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 2915656View attachment 2915652View attachment 2915654View attachment 2915658 norther lights blue (auto)
View attachment 2915651View attachment 2915653View attachment 2915655View attachment 2915657View attachment 2915659 big bang & purple paralysis, u can see in the group shot the one that got a top burnt, i ended up just taking the top off, they have all had 5 weeks veg, i got too impatient and switched them to 12/12 today as well, they are almost 1 and a half foot tall with one slightly bigger so shud still get some decent buds when they finish as all going well they shud dbl in size in nxt few weeks


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking nice mate. Not looking forward to Xmas lol more chopping my blue cheese down and starting the next grow. Gonna run 6week strain twice just because I hate waiting and probably geting the same yield. Not sure what this blue cheese will give yet.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Forgot to ask aswell do you lads rotate your pots? Haven't really bothered too with this blue cheese just because its a pain in the arse doing it n trying to have them still all fit in without covering each other.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

One of my good pals is after some baby's.......any1 ????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

wish u had said a cpl days ago mate i just binned 5 rooted cuts that i had no space for,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 3, 2013)

No probs its in about 6 weeks I think he said maybe 8 he got dough


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

whats all this scanner stuff ive been to dam 9 times and never have i walked through one of them


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> whats all this scanner stuff ive been to dam 9 times and never have i walked through one of them


when were u last there?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

couple of months ago


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

my friend went for the celtic game last week never went through one either and the game didnt happen because there was a massive fight video on youtube of police beating fans up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> my friend went for the celtic game last week never went through one either and the game didnt happen because there was a massive fight video on youtube of police beating fans up



u might wanna check ur facts on that mate, yes there was a big fight outside the celtic against ajax game a cpl week ago and the police were hitting fans, however the game went ahead as normal, i knw this as i am a massive celtic fan and watched the game live. 

also dont know why u never seen scanners when u were in the dam cos they been there at least a year or so now. or was it a "mate" that was there nd never seen them


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

talk about agro you ignorant twat all i said was what my m8 told me and i didnt say ive never seen the scanners there because i have so get your facts right you cocky fucker


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> talk about agro you ignorant twat all i said was what my m8 told me and i didnt say ive never seen the scanners there because i have so get your facts right you cocky fucker



haha simmer down u cunt, if u have never been thru the scanner in the 9 times u been there then u are just lucky i suppose cos everyone on the planes ive been on get scanned everytime, and some gates at schipol u have to pass thru the scanner to get to the lounge to wait for flight u have no choice so u obv aint at the same gate. but i find it odd that they dont scan everyone as they have done each time ive been.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Id have said ur more of a rangers type of guy lol I was working in Manchester when those riots broke out about 5-6 years ago haha


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

how do i post a picture from my mobile phone


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> how do i post a picture from my mobile phone


are u on the mobile app or ur phone browser?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

ive just messaged my m8 on facebook i want to show you the conversation we just had....on my phone browser


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2013)

you lot are fukin killin me tonite, bin explaining deve;opments to mrs and we are rolling, ...run out of green so im on vaped seconds which ive been storing for such emergencies.....I have a full 3 litre jar of it so wont be running out any time soon.....u can vape it a bit higher a second time or smoke it as a blunt.....all 2 nd class high and stone but very much appreciated when dry


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

....................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

You went through way 2 much effort there haha id have told him to go fuck himself n let that be the end of that lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

i know lol but i just had to prove him wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, nothing like proving yourself to a stranger on the internet lol im just busting ur balls lol... FYI you just proved him right


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

not everyone goes through the scanner fact i just proved that not getting into this again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

Its only fact if it's in CAPS


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its only fact if it's in CAPS


dont tell ice and yorkie that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

u still on bout this fs, u never proved me wrong bout anythng cos i never once said everyone gets scanned, what i said was the twice ive been there this year everyone ive seen going thru security has been scanned, if u and anyone else havent been then fair enough i dont really give a fuck, 
my main point on ur post was about the inaccuracies in ur statement about the celtic game,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

How's the dog doing?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

he's kl mate lying sleeping again like he has done most of the day


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

Has he eaten by himself yet? Hate when something happens after you get angry at them, feel guilty for ages.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah he ate his dinner 2nite, and i know what u mean i felt shit all day for him


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 3, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah he ate his dinner 2nite, and i know what u mean i felt shit all day for him


Gave my shitzu half a cookie once, mrs thought it had a heart problem , one minute it was collapsing, the next shooting across the room like a rocket had gone off up its arse !, 3 fucking days it was it went to fuck, to this day the mrs doesn't know !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 3, 2013)

. . . Tumbleweed.....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 3, 2013)

.........Tumbleweed . .......


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 3, 2013)

......more tumbleweed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIs1k8yuPU


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhIs1k8yuPU


why do you post this terrible shit....I actually listened to a few seconds of it......u need to have a word.........if u must post up old crap at least make sure they are on acid.....like these hippies.....ahhhhh that jungle beat...wheres me tabs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZceAQSJvc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

ur lucky thats a great song, i was hoping ud post something i can bash but no, thats a pretty solid choice lol i posted that in relation to the "tumbleweed" keeping a cowboy thream going haha.

love seeing musicians jamming like that, really in the buzz.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

Its old but can't beat a sick guitar rift like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

can't knock the shadows man. well you can if ya like haha that apache riff is sampled in countless songs.

[video=youtube_share;4Xcu2NQYOfY]http://youtu.be/4Xcu2NQYOfY[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

They are one of the best bands to have playing in the back ground when having a smoking session.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

I can listen to near enough anything when smoking as long as it don't hurt me head ie too fast or too heavy I'm all good the jam are.good to sesh to  or classic Bob


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

ill listen to anything from jungle music to leonard cohen, for me its when the artist writes the music and or sings it without the aid of a voice synthesizer or anything else along those lines.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;l5oqK3HX598]http://youtu.be/l5oqK3HX598[/video]


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 4, 2013)

Grape kush x psychosis is in pics to follow when they grow some tits


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 4, 2013)

morning people, whats everyones plans for today


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 4, 2013)

what you lot prefer psychosis or the exo? quite a few seem to say they prefer psychosis and that its meant to yield better?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha FLC u know there all smokers...love the vid when there all on that yacht loads a fanny n that good tune aswell....Ahh the good old days lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2013)

3eyes said:


> Grape kush x psychosis is in pics to follow when they grow some tits



aint seen you about for a while, how are things your end, still got the sogouda?.

is that one of pukka buds creations? gkXpsycho


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, that song with the pulp fiction clips great, think its Scooby snacks. He's a radio DJ I think had a bit of a freak out on a tv show there a few months back haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

aye it was on never mind the buzzcocks, he went off and smashed a cup lol rock n roll eh. he's ballooned now he's off the coke


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey joe where u goin with that gun in your hand..............im goin to shoot my lady cos ya know I got messin round with another man.............


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

lol^^^^^^^^^^^^http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3JsuWz4xWc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9UOweeSdI2k]http://youtu.be/9UOweeSdI2k[/video]

Baz???

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/man-calls-fire-brigade-after-getting-toilet-roll-holder-stuck-up-bottom-8978258.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

You fantastic fucker, beefheart is a fucking legend! Yeah he really let himself go, didn't know it was over coke.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

@ Shawn, thanks for the tip to fix my ph runoff, was 5.9 but since I been using my 7.0 tap water (not adjusted to 6.5) the runoff is now 6.3.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @ Shawn, thanks for the tip to fix my ph runoff, was 5.9 but since I been using my 7.0 tap water (not adjusted to 6.5) the runoff is now 6.3.


u having cal problems relax? why u measuring your run off?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

No problems..YET. Always thought U were suppose to check your runoff so I do it every second watering.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube_share;9UOweeSdI2k]http://youtu.be/9UOweeSdI2k[/video]
> 
> Baz???
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/man-calls-fire-brigade-after-getting-toilet-roll-holder-stuck-up-bottom-8978258.html


What u trying to say Don ?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No problems..YET. Always thought U were suppose to check your runoff so I do it every second watering.


what useful info does it tell you, and what does it make you do different......top tip.....fuk the run off, get the water to 6.5 (soil?) with 1/4 lemon squeezed into 10 litres of water usually does it for hard water areas........remember this ...the pH scale is logarithmic...e.g pH 6.5 has twice as many H+ as 6.6 and 5x as many as pH7.0.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks zeddd, I had assumed it was a way to see the soils ph.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

Just woke up from a shag n snooze can't beat that shit Lol....Yeh I used to check me run off just so I know what's going off in the roots and how much nutes there drinking.remember I'm a bit anal like that


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks zeddd, I had assumed it was a way to see the soils ph.


the best way to see whats going on is to look at the leaves cos they tell u everything, between waterings/feeds they should look deep vibrant green with no spots or majors curls, the leaves hould be flat and blade like...if u keep u water at 6.5 u will max yields and get few probs, if u havnt got many plants....I still do this on my biggies...is to use a large capacity sprayer and pump it to the max and inject into root base over perlite......lots of Oxygen with the feed but takes a bit longer


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

oh yeah other thing is try not to have run off


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks again zeddd!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

Them pump sprayers are the bollocks I had a small one from wilkos £2.50 i mixed up liquid seaweed to spray the veggers up with aswell did it with fish mix once Lol never again bedroom stunk like a fish mongers


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Them pump sprayers are the bollocks I had a small one from wilkos £2.50 i mixed up liquid seaweed to spray the veggers up with aswell did it with fish mix once Lol never again bedroom stunk like a fish mongers


I love that smell mate...smells like money....plants fukin love fish and algamic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha smells like money....know what u mean tho they do fuckin love it I'm really missin growin now its pissin me off makes it worse that the mrs is stubborn as fuck and don't want to again ffs think I'm a have to slap her Loool


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha smells like money....know what u mean tho they do fuckin love it I'm really missin growin now its pissin me off makes it worse that the mrs is stubborn as fuck and don't want to again ffs think I'm a have to slap her Loool


yeah we can shrug it off but they worry bout kids......understandable, our income is dependent mostly on growing now.......wee d be fuked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

Tell me about it we've just been chatting about it again and ive been explaining shit to her and the money side of things and she's warming to it so I rekon after crimbo maybe? Plus I'm getting a mate on it so I'll be looking after that.. gets me a bit a cash and smoke and I'll have all the trim lol.....its the money that's hitting us the hardest right now especially this shitty time a year


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 4, 2013)

What about getting some money from doing one with your pal and just renting a place not in your name and not at your house Shawn? Mate of mine reckons number two rule after not telling anyone is dont do it where you live.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 4, 2013)

tell with the elafs? whit if i did that my plants would be dead, lol

this round coz i flowered from clone the leaves have been yellow prety much allw ay thru, tried calmag 1ml-2ml,, nothing, all i cann asume is its the shit coco briks i had to use for this run, with no perlite, sludgy aint the word, fuk i only have o feed every 3-4 days, ,,


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> What about getting some money from doing one with your pal and just renting a place not in your name and not at your house Shawn? Mate of mine reckons number two rule after not telling anyone is dont do it where you live.


Most places you have to be credit checked to rent a place so ya would need some fake ID or summat to do that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

If I had enough cash I would rent another place but right now that's not an option...so I'm a do a few with me mate move house then start myself again wardrobe scrog grow....its the only way


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Most places you have to be credit checked to rent a place so ya would need some fake ID or summat to do that


Even private landlords not going through estate agents?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 4, 2013)

I've another pal who owns a flat aswell and will rent it.me for growing but he's a tight cunt and wants money up.front understandable tho I would too lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Even private landlords not going through estate agents?


You do get some landlords that dont bother but more n more are now paying to get their prospective tenants credit checked before offering em a place, so cheap to do now with all these different companies popping up on the net n stuff.

Also I can tell you that with most estate agents/landlords that require credit checks if you wanna rent a place at £750 a month then you have to have provable earnings of £23k for a single person or 30k between 2 people before they will even consider ya


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> You do get some landlords that dont bother but more n more are now paying to get their prospective tenants credit checked before offering em a place, so cheap to do now with all these different companies popping up on the net n stuff.
> 
> Also I can tell you that with most estate agents/landlords that require credit checks if you wanna rent a place at £750 a month then you have to have provable earnings of £23k for a single person or 30k between 2 people before they will even consider ya


if u got 6 months worth of rent up front u can rent of any agency ....tell em u have private capital and they and the landlord are well happy....ive got a posh voice tho (ish)


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 4, 2013)

zeddd said:


> if u got 6 months worth of rent up front u can rent of any agency ....tell em u have private capital and they and the landlord are well happy....ive got a posh voice tho (ish)


Bloody bastards lol why the fuck do they care where the money comes from. Half the reason alot of people grow is because if the rich getting richer and the poor being pissed on. Now you gotta jump through all the hoops and can't even rent a place to live unless your giving the top criminals your tax from your wages. Bollocks to em I got an idea or two lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 4, 2013)

zeddd said:


> if u got 6 months worth of rent up front u can rent of any agency ....tell em u have private capital and they and the landlord are well happy....ive got a posh voice tho (ish)


Yeah thats ok if your older or middle/upper class etc but a lot of younger/chavvier types wouldnt be able to get away with it lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

ninja don't moan mate that's how it is....u said your dream was to live in a country house and fuk pussy....all u have to do is stop frinking stella for a few months and ull have the deposit....spend a couple of G on rent...grow a kilo every month in a perp and buy yerself sum nice pussy with the 4 k profit u will make every month,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah thats ok if your older or middle/upper class etc but a lot of younger/chavvier types wouldnt be able to get away with it lol


yeah I am quite the strait bastard on paper, and I got a good trck record with the agents.re rentals....and I pop in at xmas with some drinks for the office and charm the fuckers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

That's the best way to be man,clean cut and nice to everyone.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's the best way to be man,clean cut and nice to everyone.


Get fucked !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's the best way to be man,clean cut and nice to everyone.


I mean, yes, you're right m8 .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahahahha, each to their own I suppose.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got in from other place and just gave the girls their PK added feed. Some reals dense nugs forming. Superlimey fuely funk small coming off the Sins and the LA's really smell of sagey spiceyness. Well sort of. 

Would put a pic up but get raped for that on here


----------



## tyson13579 (Dec 4, 2013)

Orite lads, sorry to just jump in like this but I figured this is the best place to ask, im trying to find one of these in UK, surely someone here can send me in the rite direction  thanks 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0009I52BK/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?keywords=hps vertical socket&qid=1385386193&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pissed off man I'm so fucking heavy handed. Went to bend a ultrasour and accidently snapped the poor fucking thing clean off. That means it just another 2 plants going in the 250w. Greenhouse cheese which I expect to be half shit lol and blue og which I haven't found much about online.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 4, 2013)

so i guess me walking into a letting agency with matching addidas tracksuit,pair of nikes, wooly hat and a missing front tooth with a envelope full of cash, well i guess they wouldnt rent me a place then?


bastards!!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> so i guess me walking into a letting agency with matching addidas tracksuit,pair of nikes, wooly hat and a missing front tooth with a envelope full of cash, well i guess they wouldnt rent me a place then?
> 
> 
> bastards!!!


I rec ur close mate cos that's how the really rich dress in Hampshire......I think the look is ironic chav


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2013)

and the money is done by bank transfer after its been washed so it all looks tip top


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Zedd your right man if I knuckle down n keep my head straight I can get what I want and change how I'm living. Gotta be out of london house prices in the capital are crazy.

what we all upto this morning anyway I'm gonna chop two girls.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Zedd your right man if I knuckle down n keep my head straight I can get what I want and change how I'm living. Gotta be out of london house prices in the capital are crazy.
> 
> what we all upto this morning anyway I'm gonna chop two girls.


I got a lazyday, got 5 bushes on ripen, one of em is a 25 headed psycho in 30 l which im hopig will yield but tbh the exo s in 11l looks just as fat.....im deffo gonna yield and it will dry and sell week b4 crimbo.......timing the peak of the retail market nicely.....and double what ive been getting thru the summer with seed strains......


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Perhaps if you had matching trainers and tracky they might look at you different.....


Turbanator said:


> so i guess me walking into a letting agency with matching addidas tracksuit,pair of nikes, wooly hat and a missing front tooth with a envelope full of cash, well i guess they wouldnt rent me a place then?
> 
> 
> bastards!!!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Perhaps if you had matching trainers and tracky they might look at you different.....


Lol, it all depends what's on the washing lines night b4 !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anyone know of any cheap sources of ph 7.01-4.01? Cheapest I've found are the sachets on eBay 5 of each for 15.86 including postage.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know of any cheap sources of ph 7.01-4.01? Cheapest I've found are the sachets on eBay 5 of each for 15.86 including postage.


whats wrong with lemons, very cheap this time of year


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Easy boys top a the morning to ya......Yeh paddy why u want ph 7-4 is that buffer???? Your growing in soil listen to z he a soil man too

I used lemons when I flush lemons and molasses


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys top a the morning to ya......Yeh paddy why u want ph 7-4 is that buffer???? Your growing in soil listen to z he a soil man too
> 
> I used lemons when I flush lemons and molasses


I use lemon and molasses between feeds in late flower


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

i use lemon toilet cleaner, its the only place i flush......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha arghhh the dreaded word flush Lol...lemon and molasses kick ass tho secret sauce


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 5, 2013)

I flush with mint sauce & gravy, like smoking a cooked dinner.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

roast dinner, now there is a name for a strain, fuck all your kushes and hazes. make mine a sunday roast with lots of gravy on it if you get me.


----------



## smatz (Dec 5, 2013)

Left her alone for a few days,. came back and she's strong as hell! 8 days.
View attachment 2917890


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeh that is a good name ain't it haha roast dinner.....


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

all this talk of roast dinners, i'm fucking starving here.

i flush with cannazym, it means when i put my cuttings in the re used coco they fit in nicely with no nute burn or shock. it also creates some kind of organic fertiliser apparently so the last couple of weeks in my grow are organic lol!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol I've just nailed a nice crispy bacon sarnie black pepper brown sauce mmmm mmmmmmm...I've never used cannazym before it breaks down dead roots in to food don't it? Heard its good for re-used coco....right who's got a cheap cool tube??? And a 600 ballast hit me up lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 5, 2013)

I just flush with ph'd water and enzymes to help use and break down and use up whats there. Been meaning to try molasses.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> whats wrong with lemons, very cheap this time of year


for calibration of the ph pen? What's the ph of a lemon n how could the reading be consistent?....after reading on I think we are talking about different things haha I want a cheap source for calibration solution but thanks for the info on the lemon, will defo give it a go as the ph up and down I have cause a massive change in ph to a point where I add a drop to 2 ltr then pour it into 4 seperate 2 ltrs then fill up the rest of the bottles with tap water so 1 drop get me 8ltr of phed water lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol pH buffer about £5-10 a bottle I use to use 7.0 the green one. I didn't think your using pH down as when u add nutes your at 6.5?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol pH buffer about £5-10 a bottle I use to use 7.0 the green one. I didn't think your using pH down as when u add nutes your at 6.5?


not with biobizz, the organic buffers cant deal with thames water so u need to get the water closer to 6.5 first....canna minerals tend to hit the pH without any adjustments....I have nitric acid, phosphoric acid but I use organic lemons cos I like the results...in veg I can get my plants 100 % health with lemons.....its an old Mexican dope farmers trick


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

Haven't used it yet but I won the up and down on eBay auction for like 7.50. I've found the sachets to be cheapest but is that a ltr bottle you buy?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 5, 2013)

Afternoon wank stains  jus started germin a few regs I got of Yorki a while back. Exo x dreamtime, grape kush x blues and smelly cherry x super lemon haze. Jus gonna use what ever turn out to be females as mothers for future grows


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

What are these guys? 

By these I mean the little ball. Plant is very young

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

it's a sign you haven't got a clue what you are doing you cunt!


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 5, 2013)

What a reply


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

Gomer417 said:


> What are these guys?
> 
> By these I mean the little ball. Plant is very young
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


looks pretty serious to me......ummmmm what am I looking at ?


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Young plant. Little ball by the stem. Very new at this.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Your right sorry was just hoping someone could answer for me

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 5, 2013)

welcome to the UK thread lmao.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

well at least you didn't come back with some smart ass answer like noobs always do.

is it definately a ball? are you sure it isn't a leaf that suffered some developmental issue? it looks too young to be showing sex, but possibly a male.

poor pics make it hard to tell.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

Gomer417 said:


> Young plant. Little ball by the stem. Very new at this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


looks cool mate, nothing to worry about just the way they grow


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Im really not on here to be a cunt or start a fight. Just very new at this. Im sure its too young. I was just curious as to what they were. Ill put up a few more pictures. Thanks for any advice or help. It is greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

first node looks like a bollock second looks like a hairy bollock. give it a few days it'll tell you one way or the other


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok thank you very much.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

well i commend your attitude, if you can't take shit as a noob then you don't belong here.

if you keep your plant that healthy for the next few months you will have decent weed, that's all you will ever need to know.


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is my first plant and I never leave its side. Its already starting to smell good. Its a small operation but I wanted to see what I could do. I really hope we dont have a male. That would be heart breaking. Thanks again for the help. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha missed all that bastard Lol...Yeh old gormer took that well...haha u lot are [email protected] I used to get a 750ml bottle I think the ionics one but every time I tested my pen about once a fortnight it was bang on every time anyway [email protected] z Yeh us Brutus got some quality water lol ..biobizz are quality nutes from what in saw on my.last run with the fish mix cal mag and seaweed worked wonders man deco hitting that again


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 5, 2013)

You can get that strain doctor which smells like roast chicken lol you lads not tried it?
Just chopped two under the 250w down not alot just something to keep me busy and look forward too. Now it's done I'm already thinking by time that's dry ill be approaching week 6of the blue cheese and only few weeks then till that's down. 

Got my ugorg seeds today aswell, they are doing buy one pack of seeds get another free just incase anyone fancies it.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

Gomer417 said:


> Im really not on here to be a cunt or start a fight. Just very new at this. Im sure its too young. I was just curious as to what they were. Ill put up a few more pictures. Thanks for any advice or help. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


he could do with a light feed as the leaves are indicating they are not hungry but are not fully nutedeither, and with smart pots put a layer of perlite over the soil to prevent water running down thw sides and not into the root mass


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok thank you for the help.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Gomer417 said:


> Im really not on here to be a cunt or start a fight. Just very new at this. Im sure its too young. I was just curious as to what they were. Ill put up a few more pictures. Thanks for any advice or help. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


That top node definitely has a pistil with two white stigmas sticking out of it....either that or I am seeing things. And the lower node it looks like a male sack as well. Some strains can show both sexes but generally will become females if you can be bothered checking and removing any male pods that arrive. A close up of those two nodes would help to clear it up 100%.


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely male pods Gomer. But the plant has a stigma. I wouldn't recommend to continue growing it if this is new to you. Or persever and snip those bollox off on a tom daly basis


----------



## Gomer417 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok thank you very much

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Just been watching some crazy shit about orions nebular proper mind fuck...Lol need a joint now to meditate lmao..been watching qwiso vids aswell might have a pop at that it looks tasty gear and you don't need much they say smaller batches work best 7g max


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

i was watching the astronauts on the iss the other day, that shit freaked me out too. every wall is a floor, they can't lie down and they have to shit in a tube lol

i have a lot of admiration for these people, it makes me kind of wish i had done something with my life lol.

[video=youtube;hyn1We0wOT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyn1We0wOT8[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrYTN7V74JI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Qwiso hash gotta try this


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

it's never as tasty as it looks i have found. un pressed keif has always been my favourite extract, you can do what you like with it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeh true love a bit a kief I like pressing it but never tried iso before so I'm just gonna fo an 8th or something only a small run


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

hot knifes ahoy shawney!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuckin ell ain't had one a them for a while...I'll see if I can get a cheap dabber?? Or wait for yorkstar to make me one Lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

dabbing is the best way but you can also smear in a spliff, stirr in your coffee, top a bong etc etc. even find some new way to get high with it, anybody tried canna-suppositories?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been making a medicinal body cream for me ma. Doesn't get you high tho. Mind if you drank it you'd be like gaz's dog.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

has she got skin problems or something? does it do a job then?

i actually thing stirring some in a cup of black coffee would be a corker, i'll have to try it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

Watch the dose haha! Aye psoriasis. Works a belter, mind it's eating into my stash more them me but if its helping I can go without.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeh love the look of dabbin never done it tho Lol...a nice smear in a joint sounds nice tho...I've seen a video where hemp oil heals skin cancer on this geezers snout suppose to have loads of healing properties weed has


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

It doesn't kill cancer just reduces the size of SOME tumours.


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

you just killed the vibe you nail bombing twat.
cannabis cures all ills surely you must know that


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2013)

Evening all, out of interest has anyone heard of a cheese called "the brightside cut"? Apparently its very similiar to the Exodus cut and both have been around for the same amount of time and originated at the same place/time/grower etc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry, I must have been mistaken...let me correct myself...cannabis is the answer to all the worlds problems and it not only cures cancer but also is the key ingredient that makes Santas slay fly so darn high


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

it's all bollocks sae, i have a cut called the colonels cut or kentucky fried cheese. it's all grower dependant on how it comes out i would say.

now that's more like it relax, santa takes 3 hits on the volcano and he's set!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It doesn't kill cancer just reduces the size of SOME tumours.


cured a melanoma on my forearm in a week.......or maybe it was a zit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

For arguments sake think its safe to assume it was cancer and it cured you!...have some snake oil here 2 that does the job 2 lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Might have to spark some cheese in a second myself. Just wanna fucking make these weeks come quick as of Saturday I got 3 weeks too go. An chopping the blue cheese at 8weeks rather than 9 or 10 ain't too arsed for the taste tbh it's mostly being moved. Gonna start the rippen from week 6


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2013)

Only 9 days to go and I can finally have a smoke....cant fucking wait its killing me lol, gonna be able to afford a half oz/an oz to tide me over xmas an then thats it until i finally harvest in a few months time,


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

good luck finding something worth spending your money on!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2013)

ghb said:


> good luck finding something worth spending your money on!


lol, well a certain kind member of this thread reckons he may be able to sort me out as he is perpetual so fingers crossed hes still got something left come payday


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

Tbh auto erotic asphyxiation would probably give you a better buzz than half the shit out there. Got some 'lemon haze' yesterday...my fuck it was, still debating if it was even cannabis to begin with.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Well my mates just picked me an 8th up and its wank it gets ya stoned but it's tasteless so I've just ground a bit up and made about .1g of iso hash lool just put in a joint gonna spark it now see what it says  can't wait yo grow my own again this pisses me off when the shit. I grow is 10x better than this


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

Im glad we have Christiania. ALWAYS hash. Might wait an hour or two when popo arrives, and always the threat of them pigs. But well worth it  Kashmeere and Morrocan.
View attachment 2918282


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

Hippies!!!

I'm not jelly at all...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Shit that looks nice man internet order??


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

Ah popo dont know me and i dont want em to.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha popo lol Yeh iso is strong man very strong....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2013)

And finally I got round to getting a pic uploaded lol, I know they are slightly stretched as only been under shitty CFL`s to veg but HPs will be getting turnt on in the next day or so


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Woohoooo go on sae when u flippin em? U like short veg don't ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Woohoooo go on sae when u flippin em? U like short veg don't ya


not sure yet mate, Gna wait n see how they fill out n decide then methinks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeh I'm with ya...think I'm gonna do a wardrobe and scrog 2 plants 600 watt should be sound never done a scrog before tho so should be fun


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> And finally I got round to getting a pic uploaded lol, I know they are slightly stretched as only been under shitty CFL`s to veg but HPs will be getting turnt on in the next day or soView attachment 2918306


go on sae! Welcome back! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

If all goes to plan this harvest im gonna give SCROG a go, love the idea but fuck their are sooooo many things I wanna try growing wise!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Z will be on here in a min announcing a party Mandela's dead!!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, well a certain kind member of this thread reckons he may be able to sort me out as he is perpetual so fingers crossed hes still got something left come payday


you know I am santa claus,,,,u had a free sample of my wares....well that was nuffin cf exo psycho livers...and being an organised cunt its all gonna b ready week b4 crimbo....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Im glad we have Christiania. ALWAYS hash. Might wait an hour or two when popo arrives, and always the threat of them pigs. But well worth it  Kashmeere and Morrocan.
> View attachment 2918282


that is mutherfuking bad quality hash, stick it up yer arse and leave it there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope Santa drops sum thin down my chimney and not a lump of coal lmao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Z will be on here in a min announcing a party Mandela's dead!!!


shawny you broke the news man THANKS.........FUK NELSON>>>>>>MANDELA


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> that is mutherfuking bad quality hash, stick it up yer arse and leave it there


hahahahahhahaahahaha, charming as always zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

ou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shawnybizzle again.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

ahahahhahahaahhhhhhhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA HES DEAD THE BIG NIGGER CHILD KILLER IS NO MORE.........NECLACES AT DAWN...AHAHHAHAHA ROT IN HELL U CUNT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha u gonna whip the vape out n celebrate aye z lol...its takin over the news man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

And MyFace


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha u gonna whip the vape out n celebrate aye z lol...its takin over the news man


SHAWNY I don't have a tv so don't watch the news......u told me man im soooo happy, ....this Marxist child murderer is the pits....everyones favourite nigga......I prefer the honesty of mike tyson


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

smiling uncle TOM.....read this mandela lovers....
Since 1994 over 4000 white farmer families have been brutally raped, murdered and skinned alive and altogether 70 000 whites murdered by blacks in this Genocide being condoned by then president Mandela and the current ANC government, why doesn't the UN step in? Impose sanctions? Put Mandela on trial for war crimes and crimes against humanity? Is there that much White Guilt that the world ignores this? Under Apartheid there were no such murders, government sanctioned murder or cruelty or inhumane conditions as the Boer Whites have had to suffer, If whites did this to non-whites or even whites doing it to whites the US and her allies would invade and save the population from being annihilated in this type of genocide!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

u want the Jew connection....?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2013)

,,,,,,,,go on.....


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 5, 2013)

5 pints of blue moon, dirty filthy sex, now down shed tokin exo, happy nights ! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

joe slovo the internationalist...real name *Yossel Mashel Slovo*


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^^^on the right of this photo on me avvy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

I was just thinking about all the white farmers that got slaughtered over there while he was president.......


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah these farmers had built up business on the back of their labour and enterprise, run efficient and ecological farming.....then the planet of the apes descend...the rest is history


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeh 1 image sticks in my head when a white farmer was tossed on the streets after being slaughtered and his little jack Russell wouldn't leave his body poor little fucker.....there savage bastards man feckin savages gay burnings fgm and all that


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh 1 image sticks in my head when a white farmer was tossed on the streets after being slaughtered and his little jack Russell wouldn't leave his body poor little fucker.....there savage bastards man feckin savages gay burnings fgm and all that


mate im no racist....but I have travelled extensively in rural Africa for months fukin about getting a feel for other cultures eatin their food and sleepin on the floor.....ther fukin animals when it come to compassion for animals....cunts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeh there a bit wild ain't they them Africans some shit goes down out there I bet..lucky we live in england to be fair we just need better drug laws and I'll be happy lol


----------



## makka (Dec 5, 2013)

not bein cheeky lads but im a uk man mi self and could do wi a lil bit of advice on this?
View attachment 2918458View attachment 2918459View attachment 2918460View attachment 2918461


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh there a bit wild ain't they them Africans some shit goes down out there I bet..lucky we live in england to be fair we just need better drug laws and I'll be happy lol


we dont need no more statutes Shawny.....common law is good enough...no harm, loss or injury..all other laws are makey uppy and called acts eg u cant drive fast/smke dope/growdope/selldope..and that's just us lot


----------



## makka (Dec 5, 2013)

whats up wi the wrinkly leaves and rams horn things man? and purple underside of leafs only? doin mi head in now cha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

so then.......just some of us thatv bin drinkin then.........wheres that nother bttle ffs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

makka said:


> whats up wi the wrinkly leaves and rams horn things man? and purple underside of leafs only? doin mi head in now cha


nute level fuked......therefore plants lookin interesting...to us


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> we dont need no more statutes Shawny.....common law is good enough...no harm, loss or injury..all other laws are makey uppy and called acts eg u cant drive fast/smke dope/growdope/selldope..and that's just us lot


I'd be satisfied if say cannabis was de crimmed so that if u got caught growing they take it off u and that's it no courts no fines no jail I'd be a happy man..but I know what u sayin we do what we want anyway Lol.....no drink for me mate I can't really drink at home I've had a bottle of JD on the cupboard for years Lol I'm.just a smoker I do smoke too much tho more than incan afford at the mo lol


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

zeddd said:


> that is mutherfuking bad quality hash, stick it up yer arse and leave it there


Haha you know nothing about hash then.. Bet your asshole would be big enough..


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Im glad we have Christiania. ALWAYS hash. Might wait an hour or two when popo arrives, and always the threat of them pigs. But well worth it  Kashmeere and Morrocan.
> View attachment 2918282


if u thimk this even qualifys as hash u r wrong, this is second class 2nd sift commercial shite that I cant get stoned from......th tiny little poorly trimmed bud looks like alright if uve run out


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha atleast your funny..


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Haha atleast your funny..


I don't mean to be rude to no cunt but you gotta remember that quite a few members on here make hash..............anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd be satisfied if say cannabis was de crimmed so that if u got caught growing they take it off u and that's it no courts no fines no jail I'd be a happy man..but I know what u sayin we do what we want anyway Lol.....no drink for me mate I can't really drink at home I've had a bottle of JD on the cupboard for years Lol I'm.just a smoker I do smoke too much tho more than incan afford at the mo lol


same as myself mate id rater stay in have a few smokes then getting smashed but im sure zeddd will drink for us...


Neighbours had a chimney fire last night was paranoid the fire brigade would see my tent via the heat sig cam they used for checking if the chimney was on fire but here I am..thank fuck put most to the paranoid frame of mind to be getting 2 high last night lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> same as myself mate id rater stay in have a few smokes then getting smashed but im sure zeddd will drink for us...
> 
> 
> Neighbours had a chimney fire last night was paranoid the fire brigade would see my tent via the heat sig cam they used for checking if the chimney was on fire but here I am..thank fuck put most to the paranoid frame of mind to be getting 2 high last night lol


whose "us" paddy?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

Well since Shawn was saying how he isn't much of a drinker either (JD still in the press) think its safe to assume I was reefering( ) to him and myself of course, unless you think ur 2 good to drink on our behalf .

.....starting to like 'paddy' reminds me of my 40 cousins called paddy


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

is ireland really full of padraig's or porrock as it is pronounced, any cousins called mick?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

i wasn;t going to have a drink today but the local has highwire NZ on tap today so i'm going to go and have a couple. and if you think i'm not going to be on it for the footy haahaha... man u away. i'm going to be in bother. we always get nails teams for early ko's always fucks with me getting leathered for a midday.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

The paddy thing not so much anymore but I have 3 cousins called Mike hahaha and 2 johns all named after gran uncles n grandfathers lol n im not kidding loads of mikes,johns n so on so many that we give em nicknames like mick lol just the way it is here, noticed alot of English do the same 

DAMN YOU VICTORIANS for the shite names lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Morning ladies how we doing? Got my work cut out today cleaning I've got lazy and comfortable. Stuff laying around that shouldn't be so gonna sort all that out. Had a touch aswell some mate owed me 300quid but we was out one night and had a fight. Managed to bite part of his ear off. Thought seeing as it went that far and not just a few punches I won't hear from him to get that money. He just texts me that his got it for me n forgot he owed it lol. It's either him being in the Xmas spirit or ill be greeted by 4 big cunts with bats haha. Before you ask I'm not a cunt who'd do that to a mate, normally I'd just have a punch up and we'd both wake up next day black eyes n laugh. This prick had a bump in his car and was with my aunt. Got out and punched her knocking her out which is a cunt but he didnt know it was my aunt so half could just punch him for that. While she was knocked out though he stamped on her head infront of my 13 year old cousin who was in the car. Anger got the better of me but just so I don't seem like a prat who can't just have a drunken fight n be mates the next day.


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

don just don't go home simple. then it's only classed as one drinking session to your misses.

ipa from down under wtf? where is your stash or is that long gone!?

man u look shaky to say the least, should have a good go at them thats for sure

ninja, he's lucky you aren't real man or he'd be dead now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Morning ladies how we doing? Got my work cut out today cleaning I've got lazy and comfortable. Stuff laying around that shouldn't be so gonna sort all that out. Had a touch aswell some mate owed me 300quid but we was out one night and had a fight. Managed to bite part of his ear off. Thought seeing as it went that far and not just a few punches I won't hear from him to get that money. He just texts me that his got it for me n forgot he owed it lol. It's either him being in the Xmas spirit or ill be greeted by 4 big cunts with bats haha. Before you ask I'm not a cunt who'd do that to a mate, normally I'd just have a punch up and we'd both wake up next day black eyes n laugh. This prick had a bump in his car and was with my aunt. Got out and punched her knocking her out which is a cunt but he didnt know it was my aunt so half could just punch him for that. While she was knocked out though he stamped on her head infront of my 13 year old cousin who was in the car. Anger got the better of me but just so I don't seem like a prat who can't just have a drunken fight n be mates the next day.


id have done worse mate, HATE fighting but to hit a woman In front of a child id fuck him up and his car n anything he cared about!! When U get the money fuck him up again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

what sort of mate punches n stamps on a wife's swede ffs. family or no that's fucked up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

A fucking pussy that's what, a fucking cunting whore of a woman beater!...get a knife n engrave woman beater on his 4head


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> DAMN YOU VICTORIANS for the shite names lol


......Christians......


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> A fucking pussy that's what, a fucking cunting whore of a woman beater!...get a knife n engrave woman beater on his 4head


I just beat my wife


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

at chess lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

ghb said:


> don just don't go home simple. then it's only classed as one drinking session to your misses.
> ipa from down under wtf? where is your stash or is that long gone!?
> man u look shaky to say the least, should have a good go at them thats for sure
> ninja, he's lucky you aren't real man or he'd be dead now


hahahah riiiight. my missus would be out looking for me. last time i done that i was in the dog house for time. i think i even gave up the booze  

Highwire NZ is magic brew co only the hops are from NZ man  my stash, i'm keeping most back for crimbo, got a belgian about 8% and just bottled a corker. chinook hop and something else I can't mind on now about 5.5% 

as for man ure,. i reckon we stand a good chance too, shrek and RVP out. shakey they are. but coming off the back of losing to Everton and Moyes comments they'll be out for blood come saturday.

incidentally have you seen the state of Moyes as a youngun?!?







sex case or what


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

Names like John n Mary n Edward are Victorian...for reals


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

zeddd said:


> at chess lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^


hahahahaha I beat mf gfs face


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

at Ninja, that was very restrained biting off his ear, this is what id have done.......take him in a room with plastic sheeting and a chair with ropes camera set up.......u know how it goes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

............ With kisses......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

zeddd said:


> at Ninja, that was very restrained biting off his ear, this is what id have done.......take him in a room with plastic sheeting and a chair with ropes camera set up.......u know how it goes


with stuck in the middle with you playing hahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Proper peado case that one lmao you wouldn't let him babysit would ya hahaha. @ninja u did the right thing man he deserves more tbh the wanker!!!!

So just been with another drugs worker was asking what sort of weed I smoke Lol I asked her how many types there are?? Lol shit got messy in that room was pretty funny


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

ninja u seen this....poor bastard did NOT deserve this.......(graphic violence warning BAZ)...http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=eb5_1301370363


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

just got one of me dog a funky bandanna Lol he looks cool.as penguin piss in it bless him lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah riiiight. my missus would be out looking for me. last time i done that i was in the dog house for time. i think i even gave up the booze
> 
> Highwire NZ is magic brew co only the hops are from NZ man  my stash, i'm keeping most back for crimbo, got a belgian about 8% and just bottled a corker. chinook hop and something else I can't mind on now about 5.5%
> 
> ...


vitamin B6 def I rec


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

i reckon they caught him for that snap after a heavy one


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon they caught him for that snap after a heavy one


don if u look like that after a drink u wanna get on the vitamins lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon they caught him for that snap after a heavy one


After a heavy one sat on his face yeah lmao gave the poor man pink eye hahahaha


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuck it he can get another kick in lol I was in two minds but you lot saying it aswell bollocks shoe on other foot he'd give me me a kick in. Saw some mug let his dog bite someone else's and when he got it off could hear him telling it good boy. Sad thing is the dog would probably back him up otherwise her of got a slap aswell. If I ever get cancer or something I'm going on a killing spree and riddig the world of cunts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

I couldn't tell if it was photoshopped or not. and Zedd, i'm on vitamin L


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Hate fuckers that use dogs as weopons its cuntish only thing a dog should be used for is working and culling that vermin...I had sum1 let a staffy on mine I just waited to it got close toon me dogs lead off then when they started just wrapped the lead round its neck and strangled the cunt Lol owner soon came running over apologising n shit just told him to keep his stupid mutt on a lead and fuck off


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2918992 just got one of me dog a funky bandanna Lol he looks cool.as penguin piss in it bless him lol


Haha cracking dog looks a right character.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeh he's brilliant mate proper little fucker he is Lol thinks he's one of the kids makes us all.laugh man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

I've just had some vitamin w


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Fuck it he can get another kick in lol I was in two minds but you lot saying it aswell bollocks shoe on other foot he'd give me me a kick in. Saw some mug let his dog bite someone else's and when he got it off could hear him telling it good boy. Sad thing is the dog would probably back him up otherwise her of got a slap aswell. If I ever get cancer or something I'm going on a killing spree and riddig the world of cunts.


that's what the Mexicans do.....ummmm not sure they need the cancer first tho.........this is very fuked up indeed....unwatchable be warned.....http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2011/03/narco-execution-videos-and-its-effects.htmlhttp://www.borderlandbeat.com/2011/03/narco-execution-videos-and-its-effects.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

Its those fuckers than mean my rottweiler needs a muzzle on at all fucking times, wouldn't mind but the rottweiler was intended for herding sheep! Its always 100% down to the owner I have tons of pics with both our cats as kittens playing with my fella does my head in seeing him with that fucking muzzle on constricting his breathing n what happens if a random dog goes to attack him?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Its those fuckers than mean my rottweiler needs a muzzle on at all fucking times, wouldn't mind but the rottweiler was intended for herding sheep! Its always 100% down to the owner I have tons of pics with both our cats as kittens playing with my fella does my head in seeing him with that fucking muzzle on constricting his breathing n what happens if a random dog goes to attack him?


y the rotty man if u have to do that, did u know u would gave to muzzle him?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

The law was never really enforced here only the last year there have been a few cases where the polish are fighting dogs n a few have gotten loose n attacked ppl n livestock so now signs are everywhere and its just an all round head fuck cuz U go down the park n U can't let him run around (I let him run about in the woods) or you can get a 100 euro on the spot fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the first rottie I've had where we had to muzzle him n the law doesn't specify age so ur suppose to muzzle them from day one n if we don't n anything happens our insurance wont cover anything!!!


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 6, 2013)

querstion


how the fuk am i menna flush my plants in ther last bit when they only need wateirnge very 3-4 days? obviously ther not needing feeding much due to the fact i had to flwoer them from clone with zero veg., ther tiny lol,,, dont think the move helped? but anwyays

so how can i run ripen and water thru em wen ther not uptaking as much feed? gave em first ripen 2 days bak, but tbh, im just gunn akeep em on pure water from hnow... 

still question remains?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd say just drop the amount of ripen and nutes your giving em like half the dose or sumthin...how r u anyway man

Oh and Yeh paddy its all down to the owner ain't it 1 of me mates used to have 2 rotties and they were soft as shit they ddidn't look it mind but they were. My bros staffy is soft as shit aswell but....don't like any animals what so ever Lol she is rescue tho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> querstion
> 
> 
> how the fuk am i menna flush my plants in ther last bit when they only need wateirnge very 3-4 days? obviously ther not needing feeding much due to the fact i had to flwoer them from clone with zero veg., ther tiny lol,,, dont think the move helped? but anwyays
> ...


easy mate don't flush.....makes no sense


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

My dogs birthday today. Doubt she has a clue and is wondering why the fuck she just got some digestive biscuits.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

14 today I should say. Oooooold. Had her whole life getting passively high with me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd say just drop the amount of ripen and nutes your giving em like half the dose or sumthin...how r u anyway man
> 
> Oh and Yeh paddy its all down to the owner ain't it 1 of me mates used to have 2 rotties and they were soft as shit they ddidn't look it mind but they were. My bros staffy is soft as shit aswell but....don't like any animals what so ever Lol she is rescue tho


as I said bud a rottie is a sheep dog, they don't have an agressive bone in em, no dog does often people confuse dominance with agression but if you assert yourself as the dominant one they don't feel the need to fill that role. The fact that the staff was rescued means it probably wasn't socalised properly which has to be done with those breeds as they were intended for catching verman on the farm so they have a propper pray drive... if it runs they want it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha Yeh same as mine brilliant little dogs but anything small and moving there having it lol frogs rats mice hedgehogs birds especially bandanna boy he's mental lmao but soft as [email protected] z I can't watch any if those vids it won't let me??


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

posting old vids again zedd? it's a classic but don't you find the mexicans have cleaned there act up bit nowadays.

all we are seeing is syria and the odd brazillian.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Think you are forgetting they were also defensive dogs attacking at the owners command.
Think ive meet 1 sane rottie in my lifetime. Even when it got old it snapped too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

"at the owners command"...doesnt that mean the owners to blame? After all its the owner that trains the dog to do so. I've met 1000s of balanced well socialised rotties and when all dogs get old they get cranky but one of the main reasons that dog probably got moody is due to the fact that inexperienced breeders are breeding this MEDIUM TO LARGE BREED WORKING DOG to be massive which isn't the intended shape for the dog which causes hip dysplasia and cancer is quite known in the breed, thanks again to dumb fucks that have no idea what they are doing n only breeding for size and when U breed 2 unbalanced dogs n hand the offspring to an inexperienced handler ur gonna have a fucking mess on ur hands so what im saying is ur wrong!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

If it was such an unpredictable breed it wouldn't be used by police or for search n rescue...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh same as mine brilliant little dogs but anything small and moving there having it lol frogs rats mice hedgehogs birds especially bandanna boy he's mental lmao but soft as [email protected] z I can't watch any if those vids it won't let me??


http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2011/03/narco-execution-videos-and-its-effects.html....scroll down for the vid......its Mexican punishment killing


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.liveleak.com/browse?q=narco+execution+videos&=


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2013)

ghb said:


> posting old vids again zedd? it's a classic but don't you find the mexicans have cleaned there act up bit nowadays.
> 
> all we are seeing is syria and the odd brazillian.


the bat attack seems mild these days but yeah not good


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

my guard dog, he eats veg plants but doesn't like the resin coated flower girls.

he is the most loyal dog i have ever had, won't touch food from strangers and if you are ever in my back garden after dark you had better watch out!.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

easy m8. I was just pointing out the history of the dog aint just herding. No aggressive bone in em <--- Just not right.
Also pointing out my unfortunate encounters with the breed.
I have a Labrador Retriever and mixed staffy/amstaff/pit. The lab taught the mix. Dog life is great except for crazy danish dog laws, forbidding my boy to play with others :/


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice dawg man, I love the sideways glance they do at the camera.

Fair do's Jake Buggs first album if fucking quality.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuck me z I'm thankful for the poor camera quality was there any need to chop is package off jesus man he was squirming like fuck the poor fella that's brutal man and his blade was as sharp as a butter knife even woss


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

That is a big boy Amstaff/Rottie?
Any nice commands or tricks?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

He's a bull mastiff ain't he?


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

dad alapaha blue blood/ american bulldog mum

"blue sick balls" works every time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol always the balls one of mans many weaknesses


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 6, 2013)

zeddd said:


> easy mate don't flush.....makes no sense


i know its doesent but i like to use ripen or just pure water, they have been basically n def for ther full run so im thinking sum sort of lockout to slow ther feed uptake? but im unsure on that.... and in my PO i think water or sumemrt finsihes them better



@shawny. yeh good mate, just getting that thing sorted out, be bowt 3 weeks ish ,,,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Good man good man..aye u got any spare hardware???


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good man good man..aye u got any spare hardware???


errr ive just sent some out with fairy too,,, came of teh trhead so gets passed on thru the thread!fuksake bruv,,,, wayya needin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Just picked a q a this up smells proper hazey really nice bit shit look at that foxtail Lol looks like Dr grinspoon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Erm inlet and outlet fans Lol think I've got me a light n that just gotta go fetch it when I can...


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like ultra lemon haze i smoke on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

He said it was lemon haze so it could well be


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

The shit I got the last day had a lemon tone to it but since the fucker didn't cure his shit slow it was a total let [email protected] hydrogp, nice grow bud.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Aye it does look like that lemons u have don't it.....do u shift yours??


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

thx What does shift mean?

Alien language around here. I only get half but most is funny


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> thx What does shift mean?


shift- get rid of/sell


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Thx. Id say i sell about half of what i grow. But only to select people. Had Bandidos threats. But HA friends. I just keep as low as possible. But really i wanna step up lol. Selling kg at Christiania would be nice


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

Evening all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

If you say you shifted a girl in Ireland means you French kissed her buuut means that 2 but I still giggle when I hear it.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Dinner yum. Could go for another strawberry milkshake.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> thx What does shift mean?
> 
> Alien language around here. I only get half but most is funny


I was just wondering if you got rid of it,it ended up inyans hands??? Small world an all that. 

Easy same alright mate ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Obviously not lookin at that photo lmao  where u from u foreign fucker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Dinner yum. Could go for another strawberry milkshake.
> View attachment 2919239


Just don't get in a police chase now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, out of interest has anyone heard of a cheese called "the brightside cut"? Apparently its very similiar to the Exodus cut and both have been around for the same amount of time and originated at the same place/time/grower etc


Yes I have mate.

'Brightside' is the username of an old grower over at ICmag (not around anymore), he apparently got his "Cheese" clone from the same guy who gifted the Exodus Collective theirs.

The 'brightside' cut and 'Exo' are supposed to be the same clone.


----------



## smokeynoobie (Dec 6, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If you say you shifted a girl in Ireland means you French kissed her


Say you shifted a girl in my city and you'd most probably get arrested for being in the people trafficking business!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2013)

All these noobs using the RIU app on smart phones, lmao!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All these noobs using the RIU app on smart phones, lmao!


its for the stoner on the go haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Dinner yum. Could go for another strawberry milkshake.
> View attachment 2919239


I hope thats priced in Krone and not euro's lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes I have mate.
> 
> 'Brightside' is the username of an old grower over at ICmag (not around anymore), he apparently got his "Cheese" clone from the same guy who gifted the Exodus Collective theirs.
> 
> The 'brightside' cut and 'Exo' are supposed to be the same clone.


Well I may be able to lay my hands on a cut of the Brightside from a bloke who has held both that and the exodus cut since the early 90`s but he reckons that they are ever so minutely different in taste but identical in structure/look/growth rate/flower time etc etc etc so he thinks they may be different phenos from the same mother plant, apparently the Brightside is ever ever so slightly more garlicky than the exodus ( we are talking such a small difference it would take a real connoisseur to even pick up on apparently) so just wanted a bit of info in it as ive looked on the net about it and every thread on every site ive come across is just people arguing about it


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Thx. Id say i sell about half of what i grow. But only to select people. Had Bandidos threats. But HA friends. I just keep as low as possible. But really i wanna step up lol. Selling kg at Christiania would be nice


Got a family friend in the Angels over here in the uk. Friend of my dads. Mum isn't a fan of his says his got a chip on his shoulder lol. Like the idea of a brotherhood and the willingness to go the whole way for each other.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Week 5 of my blue cheese tomorrow and bud drying now to fill my jars so won't be without bud and kept busy which stops me from getting bored.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Week 5 of my blue cheese tomorrow and bud drying now to fill my jars so won't be without bud and kept busy which stops me from getting bored.


Lucky you, I like me some blue cheese but not been any down this way in a few years now, think im gonna have to add it to my "to buy" list lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

Just saw this on another thread....

[video=youtube;Pv-Do30-P8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv-Do30-P8A#t=96[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

Pretty sick that is man why can't all graffiti loon like that lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah don't get blue cheese often here wonder why because when it is here it goes fast? Everyone's just got second rate cheese would love to know what seed bank it's from when I've bad to buy it. The exodus by greenhouse was shit first time round then tried another bit from same bloke and I think it was dried better and it was decent. Would love to try some the actual cut version and see how it compares. Will have to try get a cut in the new year, next 3/4 grows I'm sorted and know what I'm doing lol. 

Used to be into graffiti at one point, lost two mates too it aswell. Used to be alot more popular I feel but probably just because I grew out of it. Still have times where I think about going and doing it but ain't on being nicked for that with a grow going on at home.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah don't get blue cheese often here wonder why because when it is here it goes fast? Everyone's just got second rate cheese would love to know what seed bank it's from when I've bad to buy it. The exodus by greenhouse was shit first time round then tried another bit from same bloke and I think it was dried better and it was decent. Would love to try some the actual cut version and see how it compares. Will have to try get a cut in the new year, next 3/4 grows I'm sorted and know what I'm doing lol.
> 
> Used to be into graffiti at one point, lost two mates too it aswell. Used to be alot more popular I feel but probably just because I grew out of it. Still have times where I think about going and doing it but ain't on being nicked for that with a grow going on at home.


With the blue cheese ive heard its quite a low yielder so a lot of commercial growers wont go for it as they would just be doing themselves out of money.

An as for cheese from seed ive heard the Rokerji or whatever the fuck its called ( will have a look in a sec n chuck a link up ) cheese strains are some of the better ones on the market but most people seem to go for the big buddha cheese n greenhouse shit just simply because it has cheese in the title.

Also where on earth in the world are ya that ya cant get a proper cheese cut from someone? every cunt n their mums round here can get hold of it, think i might start calling it the "Clitoris cut" as every cunts got one lmao.

And how do ya "lose a mate" to Graffiti? did a can explode in their face/graffiti jump off the wall n eat em or some shit? Its not exactly in the top 10 most dangerous pastimes lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 6, 2013)

The rokeij cheese i was on about, not tried it meself but heard good things about it....
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rokerij-seeds-rokerij-cheese/prod_3340.html

also these are supposed to be some good cheese strains/crosses but again only heard about em not tried em meself
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kaliman-seeds/cat_54.html


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 6, 2013)

wee little fuckers, note to self ALWAYS VEG!!! laaaa

better than nothing tho innnit....


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah heard its not a big yielder it's meant to weigh up really light? Long as I get 10 I won't be too pissed off lol. Not sure tbh what ill get just because I hear its fluffy.
Could probably get the cut from people I know but just wouldn't want them knowing I grow so wont ask.
had a mate hit by a train and another fell on the third rail. Good friend was there when it happened and said he was like stuck to it. He didnt give up graffiti even after seeing that though. Was a good buzz and rush back in the day traveling to different areas and just spraying everywhere. Meeting random people also into it and and arranging to meet up or going halfords to stock up for an all nighter at the depo lol. Good times but I honestly think it's died out half because of YouTube. Now days kids would rather rap and get known through that rather than graffiti. Some the best times of my childhood though.

forgot to say fuck the graffiti imagine finding an empty warehouse that size lol.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 6, 2013)

if u want yeild go for big buddha cheese or g13 pineapple express,, even u cant fuk them u ninja


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 6, 2013)

They just loon like buds growin out the soil don't they Lol see.what u mean now


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Time to hit the sack n call it a night I think. Gonna run green poison fast version twice already got first lot in veg. Then it's to be ugorg#1 which is a exodus cheese x blues. Seen nothing but good things on it so will see how it goes.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> View attachment 2919899View attachment 2919900View attachment 2919902View attachment 2919904


nice grow man


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 7, 2013)

Cheers man, they are looking a bit better now they are in the stacking up stage.

Still think I should have vegged a couple of weeks longer. Was a bit worried about headhight and filling out bush space but now I see they still have a bit more room. 

Hindsight eh!

Least Ive got a couple of cuts taken to mother which one I like.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

i've seen autots with less on like so don't feel to bad , just glad you aint gotta feed your family with this crop cause even an ethiopian would be peckish. is that the lot?!







now we know what you mean about them not drinking much lol 200ml a day max for these little slags.


funny though how fat they are in comparison for height. that is from all the light saturation


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 7, 2013)

Nah I there are, 2 Blimburns, both multiple tops, really fooking hairy. 
3 LA Cons, all doing well, all same pheno I think too. 
4 SinMint cookies, 2 doughish and 2 really dense BP leaning pheno.

So all in all there's enough to keep me going till next ones done in a few months. Only for percy and a bit extra so all good man, 

Man those are SUPER short! Wouldnt like to rely on tiny ones for cash though!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Nah I there are, 2 Blimburns, both multiple tops, really fooking hairy.
> 3 LA Cons, all doing well, all same pheno I think too.
> 4 SinMint cookies, 2 doughish and 2 really dense BP leaning pheno.
> 
> ...


what nutes u on?


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> what nutes u on?


Canna a n b, PK, Calmag, epsom salts, enzymes earlier and will use in flush. Little bit of Rhizotonic early on too. Not really comfy using other bloomers, but molasses do sound good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Get some topmax down yer Lol look good there Welshy there getting bigger arnt they


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

Morning boys,

Plenty work to do in the tent today, got pallets to cut to size for standing the pots on. 
Got to get some chicken wire from the garden centre cos the local grow shop tried to mug me off with some crappy nylon netting for £5 lol.
Got to take some more Exo clones for the fog cloner as the ones in jiffy plugs I took last week aren't too good due to the cold (sorry mate, you know who you are).

And generally get shit moving along in preparation.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Well I've got fuck all to do today Lol gonna be a right lazy cunt all day and just smoke weed and drink tea


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

You moved house yet Shawny?

I still owe you a cut for those blues but I'm not likely to send it to the hot gaff.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

I wish mate should be after crimbo....just cash that's holding as back as usual....I'm glad you remembered mate I didn't wanna sound like a cheeky twat when it came to ask in for one Lol.....if I'm still here I have other addresses I can send to mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've got fuck all to do today Lol gonna be a right lazy cunt all day and just smoke weed and drink tea


hard nuff life eh? Haha I've a ten hour shift today....yay me haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

made another tiny piece of iso last night its pretty easy ain't it loads easier that bho and pretty much same product if not better...
@paddy I wish I was at work mate....I just need my cscs card and I can get a job on the black stuff doin night shifts....just hope I can get probation to pay for me test loool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I wish mate should be after crimbo....just cash that's holding as back as usual....I'm glad you remembered mate I didn't wanna sound like a cheeky twat when it came to ask in for one Lol.....if I'm still here I have other addresses I can send to mate


Nowt cheeky in it mate, it's owed fair and square I just wanted all yer shit to blow over before I sorted it which is why I've not mentioned it.

PM me an email at some point and we'll see what's what.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Over here if ur on the dole for over a year they pay you the equivalent to the dole (180) to go back to school n you can go to uni on an interview basis...n yet again the gov pays for everything even travel expenses.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2919979 made another tiny piece of iso last night its pretty easy ain't it loads easier that bho and pretty much same product if not better....


I don't know how you make BHO but no, not normally.

That's why your ISO is a solid green colour and not a transparent golden/yellow colour.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

Mind I've just had a look at it blown up and that does look slightly better than most ISO runs to be fair.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2013)

Some Dog shit pron.




















Blue Pit





Slainte, DST


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nowt cheeky in it mate, it's owed fair and square I just wanted all yer shit to blow over before I sorted it which is why I've not mentioned it.
> 
> PM me an email at some point and we'll see what's what.



Yeh that's sweet mate hopefully I'll be up and running within a few months I'm just gonna do 2 under a 600 in a wardrobe ghetto style. Yeh its always best to keep it on the hush especially when concerning me lol....cheers yorkstar....another man of his word on this thread


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Some Dog shit pron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some sexy ass pics!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 7, 2013)

Trying to make iso i always fuck up. BHO always turns out killer.
Just popped a cannabis pill. Watching UFC. Good morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Over here if ur on the dole for over a year they pay you the equivalent to the dole (180) to go back to school n you can go to uni on an interview basis...n yet again the gov pays for everything even travel expenses.




I wish the government over here would shell out the £12000 needed so I can get the science degree I want, nay fucking chance.
The nearest thing we get is the NHS paying for your training to do a job that they're short of as long as you do 1/2 years on the NHS before you fuck off with the qualification.

You might well see Yorkie the radiographer/sonographer in the next couple of years if it gets me something I can emigrate with for cheap/free.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind I've just had a look at it blown up and that does look slightly better than most ISO runs to be fair.


Yeh its a lovely golden syrup colour just wish I had more of it..in washed it 3 times then left it on a little leccy heater for about an hour slower evap seems to give better quality..what did u zoom to 400x lmao..

@DST lookin good man like the side lighting and clean Lollys 

@sae top a the morning to ya mate


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Trying to make iso i always fuck up. BHO always turns out killer.
> Just popped a cannabis pill. Watching UFC. Good morning
> View attachment 2919981View attachment 2919982


mineral nutes?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> what did u zoom to 400x lmao.


Yeah pretty much, I'm laid in bed on my phone.

Suppose I'd better drag myself out for a coffee and start the day, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wish the government over here would shell out the £12000 needed so I can get the science degree I want, nay fucking chance.
> The nearest thing we get is the NHS paying for your training to do a job that they're short of as long as you do 1/2 years on the NHS before you fuck off with the qualification.
> 
> You might well see Yorkie the radiographer/sonographer in the next couple of years if it gets me something I can emigrate with for cheap/free.


I worked as a science professional for 20 years, loved it, still do a bit of consulting but you have to pay tax and support this evil so that's the main reason I flipped to growing full scale and im loving that even more cos its allllll I ever wanted to do.....everything else was for someone else...school uni etc, I was even a university lecturer for 4 years, my parents wanted some respectability and I was their ticket he he ....all thru the many years I gave up dope for studying I used to dream of what I am now doing.....I live in a nice place with a good wife and kids, we have pets etc....and I smoke dope whenever I want and I don't "go to work".....the big red key can end it in a second but I had to give it a go cos it was my dream


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 7, 2013)

what do you guys do with your bubble after its dried...can i just put it in my hash press?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2013)

@zedd any chance ya can pm me ya e-mail addy please?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm liking the avi Zedd.

Ooh the amount of people I've pissed off on FB over it must be a new record.
Most in their early/mid 20's who have a massively narrow minded opinion so fuck em, lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 7, 2013)

Dog in soil right there. First time trying soil. Havent feed it yet, only rainwater.
Running advanced hydroponics of holland and Cellmax in my dwc and hempy´s.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

And there goes my ballast banging into action, the alarm bell rings boys! Lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah pretty much, I'm laid in bed on my phone.
> 
> Suppose I'd better drag myself out for a coffee and start the day, lol.


Haha thought u Yorkshire lot were up at crack a dawn and out in fields with whippet on course like Lol....mind you weed makes me a lazy fucker sometimes


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm liking the avi Zedd.
> 
> Ooh the amount of people I've pissed off on FB over it must be a new record.
> Most in their early/mid 20's who have a massively narrow minded opinion so fuck em, lol.


thank you very much, my dissociated personality has been on tour with the avvi s of late, the best thing to do with this stuff is just tell the truth and wait for the reaction, its sooo funny dismantling peoples world view with evidence, how does mandela the indiscriminate bomber of joburg become the black Christ......why is the dali lama head of a lineage of torturers also a cia agent etc, glad u are doing ur stuff on fb....individuation is the key and personal intellectual autonomy in all maters is the answer to this particular form of tyranny.......if someone reading this doesn't know what the fuk I am on about it is because u watch more than 30 mins of tv daily


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> what do you guys do with your bubble after its dried...can i just put it in my hash press?


Yeh I normally press it or just leave it in moondust form and smoke it like that....there's a French cunt on YouTube called Frenchy and he makes some good bubble and presses it with a bottle check him out that's how I used to press mine its a nice little way


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a horrible habit of dismantling peoples religious beliefs before their eyes hahahaha.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I have a horrible habit of dismantling peoples religious beliefs before their eyes hahahaha.


ok lets say im a Tibetan bhuddist.....crack on mik


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I normally press it or just leave it in moondust form and smoke it like that....there's a French cunt on YouTube called Frenchy and he makes some good bubble and presses it with a bottle check him out that's how I used to press mine its a nice little way


*The french cannoli hash thread*


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Dec 7, 2013)

cheers guys will have a look now


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

At yman....you would love the contents of a university laboratory....oooh the shiny kit in those places..arousing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I worked as a science professional for 20 years, loved it, still do a bit of consulting but you have to pay tax and support this evil so that's the main reason I flipped to growing full scale and im loving that even more cos its allllll I ever wanted to do.....everything else was for someone else...school uni etc, I was even a university lecturer for 4 years, my parents wanted some respectability and I was their ticket he he ....all thru the many years I gave up dope for studying I used to dream of what I am now doing.....I live in a nice place with a good wife and kids, we have pets etc....and I smoke dope whenever I want and I don't "go to work".....the big red key can end it in a second but I had to give it a go cos it was my dream


I've wanted to get a degree for a while to A) prove to myself that I'm capable and B) to further my clandestine pharma career.
If I would have got myself a uni education from school I would still have gone the illegal route into shit no doubt, I've been there since my teens despite whatever legit business I've been involved in along the way.

If I got a biology degree for example I'd only go and use that to fuck off stateside and crop big medi ops or big commercial now that Washington state is all over it.
I have really no interest in a legit medicine career as the whole industry is bent as a 9 bob note, I think oncologists are an evil breed of people for advocating the technology they do to the masses but you ask anyone of them worth they're salt if they would consent to the same treatment of offered to them. The majority answer would be "Hell no", lol.

A chem degree would be just game over, I'd be rocking a flat cap wearing cartel in no time lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Just measured my wardrobe its 47cm deep 75cm wide and 1.7 tall dya think a 600 will be too much??


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've wanted to get a degree for a while to A) prove to myself that I'm capable and B) to further my clandestine pharma career.
> If I would have got myself a uni education from school I would still have gone the illegal route into shit no doubt, I've been there since my teens despite whatever legit business I've been involved in along the way.
> 
> If I got a biology degree for example I'd only go and use that to fuck off stateside and crop big medi ops or big commercial now that Washington state is all over it.
> I have really no interest in a legit medicine career as the whole industry is bent as a 9 bob note, I think oncologists are an evil breed of people for advocating the technology they do to the masses but you ask anyone of them worth they're salt if they would consent to the same treatment of offered to them. The majority answer would be "Hell no", lol.


the cancer industry is big money and chemotherapy kills you after it has robbed u, all bad science like most pharma but they making big coin at the same time they are raising morbidity in the population and following the agenda......u certainly would find a biology degree a little unchallenging maybe, biochem or chem itself is a mind fuking hard dgree but think what u can do with that knowledge....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just measured my wardrobe its 47cm deep 75cm wide and 1.7 tall dya think a 600 will be too much??


You might just get away with it in a cooltube but depending where your intake comes from it'll cook your shit in spring/summer.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha I've just won 10 billberry seeds off the BCC well chuffed man time for a zoot to celebrate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the cancer industry is big money and chemotherapy kills you after it has robbed u, all bad science like most pharma but they making big coin at the same time they are raising morbidity in the population and following the agenda......u certainly would find a biology degree a little unchallenging maybe, biochem or chem itself is a mind fuking hard dgree but think what u can do with that knowledge....


Yeah that's my take exactly.

I want biochem really but could well fail, a simple biology would be pretty much a given. 
I would be fucking gutted with myself if I messed that up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the cancer industry is big money and chemotherapy kills you after it has robbed u, all bad science like most pharma but they making big coin at the same time they are raising morbidity in the population and following the agenda......u certainly would find a biology degree a little unchallenging maybe, biochem or chem itself is a mind fuking hard dgree but think what u can do with that knowledge....


I think that's a reason why cannabis is demonized so much because they know its healing properties and they know if its easily available to the masses they'll lose out on big big money just one of crazy theories lol

@ yorkie intake will just be coming from inside no where to pull fresh air from really....I could get a dimmable and switch to 400 in the summer always an option I suppose


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha I've just won 10 billberry seeds off the BCC well chuffed man time for a zoot to celebrate


Billberry? BCC?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

The learning power of the internet keeps me going, the missus won't let me grow rye on her land in Poland so I can make LSD though.

Wounded about that really, she's got acres sat there doing fuck all! Lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ yorkie intake will just be coming from inside no where to pull fresh air from really....I could get a dimmable and switch to 400 in the summer always an option I suppose


I'd set it up and run it for a couple of days without any plants in to monitor temps before hand, better safe than sorry.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Billberry? BCC?


Bcc is a cannabis club I'll have a lil check up and see what the billberry are and where theve come from..sound nice tho lmao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The learning power of the internet keeps me going, the missus won't let me grow rye on her land in Poland so I can make LSD though.
> 
> Wounded about that really, she's got acres sat there doing fuck all! Lol.


if u wanna understand Hoffman then the bio degree mite not cut it, the general feeling is that with the internet most intelligent people can self educate and biology is a good example, the more fundamental sciences need explaining a bit so are going to be more highly regarded in future and will probably always require a university setting


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Billberry? BCC?


That's what I thought, I hope it's some kind of weed otherwise he's had his pants down with billberry seeds lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's what I thought, I hope it's some kind of weed otherwise he's had his pants down with billberry seeds lol.


lol thats what i was thinking as after a quick google search the only mention of bilberry seeds is some kinda blueberry hybrid an the eating berry type not the weed type lmao


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

got an oz of haze yesterday off my normal dealer, normally 240 but i just give him 230 and kept shtum. it's not worth 200, never mind 240. if he did ring me he would get told to fuck off , i'll probably be giving him some potent kush for 2 tonne pretty soon anyway. 

so i'm up a tenner already this weekend, anybody else had a touch?

kids party today, can't be doing with it, might be sloping off to watch some football methinks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ok lets say im a Tibetan bhuddist.....crack on mik


how can a temple priest call on a spirit when its been reincarnated...because bullshit, that's why!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> if u wanna understand Hoffman then the bio degree mite not cut it, the general feeling is that with the internet most intelligent people can self educate and biology is a good example, the more fundamental sciences need explaining a bit so are going to be more highly regarded in future and will probably always require a university setting


Yeah I agree, I'm confident in my knowledge and understanding of the process but when it comes to certain reactions and synthing certain precursors I encounter holes and missing patches of fundamental knowledge that can only be got from a proper setting.

Twice now I've come across the need for reacting within a nitrogen atmosphere and I can't practically wing that in my garage without doing it proper first, then there are bits of professional equipment (not many mind, maybe 1 or 2) that can't be obtained by the layman on eBay or even surplus without it coming on top.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeh I've had a look at there page and theres nothing so just msgd em and asked like...I'm thinkin they've pollinated a female blueberry or sumthin because the pic of em there's loads there


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

we all know religion is bullshit, but so is a lot of science, particularly physics. todays laws are tomorrows jokes

science is the new religion and anybody who believes that is just as guillable in my opinion.

we know fuck all about anything, especially zedd and yorkie!.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Ah yes pseudoscience like acupuncture n healing crystals those are the worse kind of people, praying on desperate sick ppl same fucks that turn around n say GMOs are bad, fucking ignorant cock mongers!


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

if you believe something that makes it true


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep true that today's facts are 2morros jokes..its the orion nebular theories that are fucking my head up.at the min..if there tight in what there saying it blows all religion and a lot of science out of the water fookin crazy shiiiiit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> lol thats what i was thinking as after a quick google search the only mention of bilberry seeds is some kinda blueberry hybrid an the eating berry type not the weed type lmao



Well actually the billberry is the proper name for a blueberry, billberrys only grow in the wild in certain eco systems and can't be cultivated at will (just like porcini mushrooms).

Blueberrys that we know from the supermarket are actually modern hybrids of the billberry created by the 
Yanks years ago in order to cultivate them, despite this American blueberrys look and taste nothing like proper blueberrys/billberrys.
They're not even blue inside for a start and have no taste at all, they're blue berrys in external look alone.
.
I've got some proper ones in the freezer from Poland last year, I'll sling a few photos up later and show what proper ones look like.
Once you get hold of proper ones you'll never buy those fake American ones ever again, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> how can a temple priest call on a spirit when its been reincarnated...because bullshit, that's why!


between dying and reincarnating where are they?....kapow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> we all know religion is bullshit, but so is a lot of science, particularly physics. todays laws are tomorrows jokes
> 
> science is the new religion and anybody who believes that is just as guillable in my opinion.
> 
> we know fuck all about anything, especially zedd and yorkie!.


Professor Steven Hawking would beg to differ, lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well actually the billberry is the proper name for a blueberry, billberrys only grow in the wild in certain eco systems and can't be cultivated at will (just like porcini mushrooms).
> 
> Blueberrys that we know from the supermarket are actually modern hybrids of the billberry created by the
> Yanks years ago in order to cultivate them, despite this American blueberrys look and taste nothing like proper blueberrys/billberrys.
> ...


blueberries fuck with my head like a lot of weed does, it never tastes as it smell even though supposedly the majority of tastes come from smell.

and that raspberry ripple can argue all he want's, he won't be convincing me about any of this theoritical bullshit that we will NEVER be able to prove right or wrong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ah yes pseudoscience like acupuncture


Acupuncture isn't a pseudoscience mate, it's legit.

Stimulating specific nerves through the use of micro needles, my missus is having sessions at the moment for problems she has with her feet.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ah yes pseudoscience like acupuncture n healing crystals those are the worse kind of people, praying on desperate sick ppl same fucks that turn around n say GMOs are bad, fucking ignorant cock mongers!


very ignorant mate, these things are not pseudoscience, pharmacology is a pseudoscience, they mite be a load of bullshit but they are not part of the system of population reduction, I wouldn't comment on healing crystals as I am completely ignorant of the subject, u mate are playing to the wrong crowd


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

I might be having acupuncture on my back soon I heard it pretty good shit my bro had it aswell for heroin addiction Lol that fucker failed miserably...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> and that raspberry ripple can argue all he want's, he won't be convincing me about any of this theoritical bullshit that we will NEVER be able to prove right or wrong.


He and others have collectively managed to prove everything right back to the big bang, lol.

I've read his book 6 times, if you could be arsed reading and wrapping your head round chem and physics tor the next 3 hours I could explain the beggining of evolution from nothing but elements.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

lol you read the bible too?

you are actively ignorant the very worst kind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> pharmacology is a pseudoscience


You might want to look at that again Zedd.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

That's something I can't get my head around.is.the big bang I can't accept that everything we see and what's around us was created by an explosion it just doesn't.make sense....


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

what created the explosion what created that and so on, we will never EVER know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I might be having acupuncture on my back soon I heard it pretty good shit my bro had it aswell for heroin addiction Lol that fucker failed miserably...


I'm considering having it done on my back along with my physiotherapy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> what created the explosion what created that and so on, we will never EVER know.


We know exactly what caused the explosion. Infinite mass in a finite space (something along those lines without pulling the book and getting REALLY techy).

We don't know what forces put those conditions for the big bang in place though, so like I said we know pretty much everything up until the big bang
(his book explains it in fraction of a second intervals all the way through the process, it takes about 10 pages to explain what happened in the first 3. seconds).

What we don't know is what was before the big bang, this we may never know.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm having pysio on me back aswell at the mo pain in the arse my back is. I'm trying to sue for it but my old gaffers a right cunt and I know I'm gonna struggle to get owt out of him...Yeh I didn't break any bones but my backs still fucked 6 months later!!!!! He's a wanker lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> lyou are actively ignorant the very worst kind


Dude please, lol. I'd fry your head in a breath.

Actively ignorant? I think the word you're looking for is deluded and it seems your wearing that cap mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's something I can't get my head around.is.the big bang I can't accept that everything we see and what's around us was created by an explosion it just doesn't.make sense....


It does if you understand what was happening at the centre of that massive explosion and all the chemical reactions taking place at once.

I'll make an effort to type up Hawkins explanation from the easier of the two books to understand but even then it's intense.
It took me 4 years to fully understand curved space, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Acupuncture isn't even Chinese lol its Greek!


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

fry my head lol, ok then you win. i still find it amusing that you have faith in these people though.

i was bored and looking for a reaction but i was a bit disappointed to be honest.

got shit to do now so bored banter will have to wait.

have a nice weekend people.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Fucking love these arguments..suppose to be workings but nothing beats some good banter haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It does if you understand what was happening at the centre of that massive explosion and all the chemical reactions taking place at once.
> 
> I'll make an effort to type up Hawkins explanation from the easier of the two books to understand but even then it's intense.
> It took me 4 years to fully understand curved space, lol.


Hmmmmm its like ghb says how did all that matter get there in the first place. I look at it like this the whole world is made up.of matter and its in the air and surrounds us but matter can only be made by mind...things just don't appear there made surely I'm not saying there's a god but I think something made us....shit I'm getting a headache already lmao leave me alone hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Ahh theyve just got back to me he saying billberry is a djshorts blueberry backcross and that's all he said Lol....well if its DJ shorts its gotta be good surely ?

Another thing that weed I've got fuck me I know what ya mean now yorkie by heacachy....this is pretty heavy tackle man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> fry my head lol, ok then you win. i still find it amusing that you have faith in these people though.
> 
> i was bored and looking for a reaction but i was a bit disappointed to be honest.
> 
> ...


Jump in the air and do you fall back to earth? Yes, gravity. sir Issac Newton

I find it amusing that the people who try to discredit legitimate scientific fact are usually religious or of limited intelligence anyway and simply don't have the brain power to comprehend or are incapable of rational thought.

I hope your neither of these ghb but your sure acting like it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmm its like ghb says how did all that matter get there in the first place. I look at it like this the whole world is made up.of matter and its in the air and surrounds us but matter can only be made by mind...things just don't appear there made surely I'm not saying there's a god but I think something made us....shit I'm getting a headache already lmao leave me alone hahaha


Evolution from single cell organisms created billions of years ago and then natural selection made us Shawny.

We didn't just appear one day like Adam and Eve.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Jump in the air and do you fall back to earth? Yes, gravity. sir Issac Newton
> 
> I find it amusing that the people who try to discredit legitimate scientific fact are usually religious or of limited intelligence anyway and simply don't have the brain power to comprehend or are incapable of rational thought.
> 
> I hope your neither of these ghb but your sure acting like it.


pretty sure he's busting balls mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Adaptation like a mother fucker!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Another thing that weed I've got fuck me I know what ya mean now yorkie by heacachy....this is pretty heavy tackle man


Yeah the headachy ones are usually really nice if the headache didn't become painfully unpleasant long before you get the nice stone.
My apprentice was asking me if that headachy bit could be bred out of strains, there's no reason why not.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> pretty sure he's busting balls mate.


I hope so, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol....my dads always told me it was Adam and Steve lmao... I don't believe in all that rammal shit I've had it forced I'm to.my brain from a young age my mum and step dad were jovos I've listened to shit in my time trust me lol.

Anyway what we all.shmokin on today??? This haze I've got is killer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol....my dads always told me it was Adam and Steve lmao... I don't believe in all that rammal shit I've had it forced I'm to.my brain from a young age my mum and step dad were jovos I've listened to shit in my time trust me lol.
> 
> Anyway what we all.shmokin on today??? This haze I've got is killer


You're Dad's right mate.

Seen as Eve is supposed to be a clone from Adams rib bone, Eve would have been male.

A cloned genetic replica, shame we didn't understand cloning when they knocked up the bible sat round that table.

You try telling that to a yank fundi and see what you get.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

there it is funny old buds arnt they....right goin for a shower ive got a sweaty ass


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

The jovos, lol. I love fucking with those guys more than Mormons.

I just wish Scientologists would get sent on door to door missions, mind they'd get mobbed for autographs before getting down the garden path.
He sussed it right that Hubbard guy, go for the richest! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol aye their fuckers arnt they them jovos..got some cash an all I tell ya....my worse memory has to be when I was about 6 or 7 been dragged out on Xmas day to go door knocking lmao arrggghhh you jovo fuckers...had to go to big conventions and everything once I looked in a collection box it was stacked with notes...all going to some cunt who's in his 10 million pound mansion laughing his bollocks off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

Well that's my fogger unit knackered, very pissed off.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're Dad's right mate.
> 
> Seen as Eve is supposed to be a clone from Adams rib bone, Eve would have been male.
> 
> ...


always laughed at that, so god could create the universe but when it came to a woman he needed a rib..shut the fuck up hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol aye their fuckers arnt they them jovos..got some cash an all I tell ya....my worse memory has to be when I was about 6 or 7 been dragged out on Xmas day to go door knocking lmao arrggghhh you jovo fuckers...had to go to big conventions and everything once I looked in a collection box it was stacked with notes...all going to some cunt who's in his 10 million pound mansion laughing his bollocks off


you poor man, I've always wanted to answer the door naked when those fuckers come a knocking haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that's my fogger unit knackered, very pissed off.


Ain't u got a little leccy heater or a heat mat for your jiffys?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Can't wait to crack one of these billberrys when I'm up and running again...DJ shorts bluberry backcross hopefully I get a tasty one


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

i've seen some great blueberries, but as with all seeds, you don't know un til you grow them out.

man u are in a bad way, moysey aint gonna last a season at this rate.

you about don? no doubt the town tyneside will be rocking tonight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ain't u got a little leccy heater or a heat mat for your jiffys?


No man, haven't needed one until now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, haven't needed one until now.


What about a hot water bottle with a couple of towels chucked on it?




ghb said:


> i've seen some great blueberries, but as with all seeds, you don't know un til you grow them out.
> 
> man u are in a bad way, moysey aint gonna last a season at this rate.
> 
> you about don? no doubt the town tyneside will be rocking tonight.


Yeh could be owt with seeds but from all the blueberry seeds ive read DJ shorts are the best hopefully they live up to the name


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Boy Ive been trying to write for like minutes now just gave up in the end. Just smoke some noname and Jesus defiantly growing that. Also reading your post Shawn which I was orginay gonna reply too, what seed banks that mate? Ugorg have a blues that's always rated. Here's what's online about it.


Basically 'UGORG BLUES SEEDS ' is a var of a cross between 'UK BLUES CUT' (SK1 cloned var) X DJ SHORT 'ORIGINAL BLUEBERRY' (var of)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Basically 'UGORG BLUES SEEDS ' is a var of a cross between 'UK BLUES CUT' (SK1 cloned var) X DJ SHORT 'ORIGINAL BLUEBERRY' (var of)


To fuck with UKORG, the Blues/Livers was found by a member of this forum called 'Oscaroscar'.

The real deal is here abouts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> What about a hot water bottle with a couple of towels chucked on it?


Not a half bad idea that if I didn't have to refill it every 10 hours or so, lol.

I'll prolly just use jiffys again and bring em down out of the loft into a cupboard.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

There not from a seed bank mate a member of a club donated em for a prize so imagine there his own cross with the DJ bluberry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not a half bad idea that if I didn't have to refill it every 10 hours or so, lol.
> 
> I'll prolly just use jiffys again and bring em down out of the loft into a cupboard.


Lol true or just stick it in the cupboard with them at night when it gets coldest


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

how you win em shawn?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 7, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To fuck with UKORG, the Blues/Livers was found by a member of this forum called 'Oscaroscar'.
> 
> The real deal is here abouts.


Funny you should say that as oscaroscar turnt up in one of the threads the other day, never seen him round the site before


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

He had to eat the yellow snow hahaha


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

he isn't growing any more unfortunately, or so he says.

i remember him from a while back, give the cuts to don and the rest is history, most of bb's strains are in some way related to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Funny you should say that as oscaroscar turnt up in one of the threads the other day, never seen him round the site before


yeah, he's about sometimes thing he was on the DOG thread last time I seen him come across as a real modest fella.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> how you win em shawn?


Had to put a caption on a picture of a geezer in drag and mine won yeeeaaahhh buddy


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

what a cunt, so you are gonna make me ask another question then.

what did you say and what did the picture look like?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Hahaha he was posing like a puff with his hand on his head so great hairy pit showing Lol.....so in wrote something along the lines of.....oi does my growler look like my pit?.come ere I'll give u an armpit choo choo....


----------



## leepy (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle my man i went an got a bottle of that gnat controll iv used it 3times so far along with sticky traps, sand and a can of fly spray an iv managed to almost wipe the little fuckers out whoop whoop cheers dude


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeh its good shit ain't it mate glad it worked for u


----------



## leepy (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its good shit ain't it mate glad it worked for u


it is good m8 yeah an im fucking glad it worked too they were starting to get out of controll to be honest m8 lol little bastards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its good shit ain't it mate glad it worked for u


for an English man ur not half bad hahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Busy in here tonite eh!!


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bloody sat watching xfactor just had dinner and pissed off that it didnt even fill me up lol waited for that and it's done fuck all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Bloody sat watching xfactor just had dinner and pissed off that it didnt even fill me up lol waited for that and it's done fuck all


what the fuck are you doing watching that haha man up n watch some damn titties!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2013)

Well I'm still in shock. Beating manure away


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well I'm still in shock. Beating manure away


I thought you'd be on the lash don with a result like that.....u fuckin pack of scummy Geordie bastarts lol, no offence m8


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Lmao @"u fuckin pack of scummy Geordie bastarts lol, no offence m8"


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

evening all just been to a wedding, very nice indeed, im sober and ive gotta stay that way....ummm, fukin magpies did well whod a thought it, and yman pharmacology as a pseudoscience tmmrw man I ll fill you in...o any one outrageously fuked up.......I outta everything cept fukin ash..........oh there is some DMT in the fridge that's me sorted for the next 15 minutes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha thicker skinned than that ya porridge pumper. I've been out all day I'm kicking back wrecked in the ken now, waiting on the missus turning up to grief me for being off it.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha thicker skinned than that ya porridge pumper. I've been out all day I'm kicking back wrecked in the ken now, waiting on the missus turning up to grief me for being off it.


Lol, I dunno what's happened to united ffs, two mates have a bet on for a grand, who gets sacked first Moyes or Brendan Rodgers? Start of season I'd have said Rodgers but now I'd fuckin hang moyes mesel


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> evening all just been to a wedding, very nice indeed, im sober and ive gotta stay that way....ummm, fukin magpies did well whod a thought it, and yman pharmacology as a pseudoscience tmmrw man I ll fill you in...o any one outrageously fuked up.......I outta everything cept fukin ash..........oh there is some DMT in the fridge that's me sorted for the next 15 minutes


Id like a look in ur fridge zeddd, seems to always have something nice in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, I dunno what's happened to united ffs, two mates have a bet on for a grand, who gets sacked first Moyes or Brendan Rodgers? Start of season I'd have said Rodgers but now I'd fuckin hang moyes mesel


There's always going to be a period of transition with old rednose leaving, moyes isn't a bad manager really. Needs to put his stamp on man u, but i think there's too many voices in the dressing room.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Id like a look in ur fridge zeddd, seems to always have something nice in there


im running low on everything man not good gonna have exo salad for brekkie im that strung out....also mrs has for the first time told me to stop drinking so that's that, I knew it was coming....got 3 bottles of good wine sitting therelooking at me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There's always going to be a period of transition with old rednose leaving, moyes isn't a bad manager really. Needs to put his stamp on man u, but i think there's too many voices in the dressing room.


Ur right don, but I'm an impatient cunt, if he was to make champions league next year I'd be happy, not good to see utd not in it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im running low on everything man not good gonna have exo salad for brekkie im that strung out....also mrs has for the first time told me to stop drinking so that's that, I knew it was coming....got 3 bottles of good wine sitting therelooking at me


Can hardly expect u to stop when thers still perfectly good wine ther, she'll have to at least wait till ther drank....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2013)

Bout time there was actually some competition at the top but really its 4th place champs league spot that's up for grabs. I reckon arsenal will take it chelski second.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bout time there was actually some competition at the top but really its 4th place champs league spot that's up for grabs. I reckon arsenal will take it chelski second.


Definitky more interesting anyway don, suppose its good for the league too but to see united wer they are is wank, good for all yous other fuckers too....can we not clone Fergie or something

i reckon arsenal always fall too peices, I think Liverpool could be in with a chance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2013)

Clone Ferguson?!? Fuck that, one's enough. and its about time man ure had to scrap for it.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

if we can get a result against arsenal the thing is gonna be wide open come mid season. can't see it though, i'd be overjoyed with a draw.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm an arsenal fan and I'm still not 100% we can win the title. Think that after we play Everton, shitty and chelski I will finally make my mind up lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

it is the most interesting season ( so far) in the history of the premier league, who will win the league?, who will get champs league?, who is going down? if anyone could guess right to all of those questions i will give you an oz of blue pit!. it's there in writing.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> it is the most interesting season ( so far) in the history of the premier league, who will win the league?, who will get champs league?, who is going down? if anyone could guess right to all of those questions i will give you an oz of blue pit!. it's there in writing.


How about just who will win the league? That's hard enough ffs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> it is the most interesting season ( so far) in the history of the premier league, who will win the league?, who will get champs league?, who is going down? if anyone could guess right to all of those questions i will give you an oz of blue pit!. it's there in writing.


Ill take u on that one Mate lol. Arsenal to win the leauge, City, Chelsea and Liverpool to get champions leauge and Sunderland, crystal palace and Fulham to go down  lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

haha there are only 3 real contenders though in my opinion, united are lucky to get 4th and liverpool haven't got the depth in my opinion so that only leaves chelsea, man c and arsenal.




ll take u on that one Mate lol. Arsenal to win the leauge, City, Chelsea and Liverpool to get champions leauge and Sunderland, crystal palace and Fulham to go down




lol​




noted spooning, you have nothing to lose after all.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Chelsea to win the league, arsenal city and Liverpool champions league, Sunderland Fulham and west ham to go down......I hope ur takin note ghb


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

Ha ha ur right there matey lol. Yeah I think defo Arsenal City and Chelsea in top 4 then it's a toss up between Liverpool and United. I think if Liverpool were to lose Suarez in The form he is in they would start to slip down the table.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Chelsea to win the league, arsenal city and Liverpool champions league, Sunderland Fulham and west ham to go down......I hope ur takin note ghb


noted, now you cant change ur mind!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> noted, now you cant change ur mind!


So has this oz of blue pit been cured or what? For how long? I'm in with a chance u know lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

it's gonna be the worst scraggliest shit i can pass off as an oz of blue pit mate.

do you think i'm that stupid lol


----------



## ramie auto (Dec 7, 2013)

any1 in here had any grows with th seeds burmese kush any pointers welcome grown in soil perlite 60/40 under 400 hps plants bout 3weeks 24/0 any help on veg times an wotnot bit of a newb
:chonged:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

ramie auto said:


> any1 in here had any grows with th seeds burmese kush any pointers welcome grown in soil perlite 60/40 under 400 hps plants bout 3weeks 24/0 any help on veg times an wotnot bit of a newb
> :chonged:


www&#8203;.leafly.com/hybrid/burmese-kush


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

ghb said:


> it's gonna be the worst scraggliest shit i can pass off as an oz of blue pit mate.
> 
> do you think i'm that stupid lol


Lmao backtrackin now, by the time the end off season comes it'll be a bag of trim ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

ramie auto said:


> any1 in here had any grows with th seeds burmese kush any pointers welcome grown in soil perlite 60/40 under 400 hps plants bout 3weeks 24/0 any help on veg times an wotnot bit of a newb
> :chonged:


ill make things easy and point u right to the noob section


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao backtrackin now, by the time the end off season comes it'll be a bag of trim ffs



it's not even grown yet so you'll be lucky to get that! anyway getting a bit ahead of yourself aren't you. still a long way to go and not forgetting you picked chelski lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

ramie auto said:


> any1 in here had any grows with th seeds burmese kush any pointers welcome grown in soil perlite 60/40 under 400 hps plants bout 3weeks 24/0 any help on veg times an wotnot bit of a newb
> :chonged:


good medium.....ok firstly change the veg cycle to 19 on and 5 off


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> good medium.....ok firstly change the veg cycle to 19 on and 5 off


19-5...no no no, did u not see turbs plants?? Im
goin 12/12 all the way


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> 19-5...no no no, did u not see turbs plants?? Im
> goin 12/12 all the way


looked healthy mind but a 2 week veg would have quadrupled that yield easily considering the strains


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

All got a little boner now. Think I a chuck em in the dirt in the morning


----------



## ramie auto (Dec 7, 2013)

why 19/5 over 20/4


----------



## ramie auto (Dec 7, 2013)

have been in newb section its not my first grow was only interested if any1 here has any experience with the strain as im doubtfull many newbs will have


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

Y 20/4 over 18/6??? Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

zeddd said:


> looked healthy mind but a 2 week veg would have quadrupled that yield easily considering the strains


aye ffs thems tiny...lettin urself down turbs, I wouldn't even have posted them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

Cowboys,the lot of you! Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Y 20/4 over 18/6??? Lol


I don't se the point, would the difference in weight even justify the electric???


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't kno really lol. I have always done 18/6 for veg. Iv been told that there is only so much energy a plant can absorb and that running a light on 24 is just a waste of eleccy.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

12/12 from cutting is the most effective use of the bulb if you only have one bulb.

my last run of deep blue was 52 days from cutting and i got near an oz per plant. some in 3.5l and some in 6.5l pots and i mean zero veg time other than when it was in the propagator which you cant even count, this is a great yielder and the dad of the blue pit 


old vide repost
[video=youtube;P0U9DKu1TBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0U9DKu1TBQ&amp;list=TLwBQnLIIKTUUxI9nVCgZLJQc cSEHHUqw9[/video]

and yes they are deficient but that is by choice


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 7, 2013)

Weather or not it's true is a diff matter. Sure some one will chirp up lol. Makes sense to me tho lool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 7, 2013)

12/12 from seed is def not the most effective, for an extra seven days look what Sambo was pullin, for an extra weeks leccy. Bit I certainly won't be runnin 20-4 anytime soon


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

it's all strain dependant, there is defo a balance to be found but time is usually the thing that matters most. this grow was a 7 day veg 9 week flower. got 1 gram per watt..........all genetics


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks bang on that mate, what strain was it? Genetics play a big role I'm sure but bit like going to the gym n eating kebabs still gotta have everything else spot on. You must for you of hit the gram per watt.

Half looking forward to taking the small tent down just to sort the fan out. Fucking thing runs louder than the bigger tents fan. Never used to and it you move it you can get it quiet again for couple hours. Gonna take it off the filter and won't let t go back up until its running quiet.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Looks bang on that mate, what strain was it? Genetics play a big role I'm sure but bit like going to the gym n eating kebabs still gotta have everything else spot on. You must for you of hit the gram per watt.
> 
> Half looking forward to taking the small tent down just to sort the fan out. Fucking thing runs louder than the bigger tents fan. Never used to and it you move it you can get it quiet again for couple hours. Gonna take it off the filter and won't let t go back up until its running quiet.


u get that £300 yet mate?...............19/5 is optimal for veg growth/root growth/electrical efficiency 18/6 and 20/4 are pretty close. I find my plants to be healthiest if I give em 19/5 but atm they are getting 19/5 on mh and t5 and 24 on t5 due to clones/ temp issues so low light for a few hours which they seem to like too tf....im thinkn I need an extra clone station away fromn the veg tent


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting topic on the veg times. I find it can be different with different strains. Kush strains go to sleep in a veg cycle before lights out I find. I often wonder about veg cycles due to the light period that natural cannabis grows in. I dont think there are many places that get much over 13 (or 14 at a push) hours of sunlight a day.

And I think 12/12 is a very efficient way to grown from seed, probably the most efficient. As for Sambo's 1 week veg, that was with clones, not seed stock as far as I am aware. And I am sure his clones would have been rooted for more than just a week as well My most efficient was Deep Blue, 9 weeks from seed germ to chop in 12/12. Really makes me wonder why people grow autos with strains that can do that. Just my 2 bob on the matter.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> .....if someone reading this doesn't know what the fuk I am on about it is because u watch more than 30 mins of tv daily


One must keep your enemies close though! 

And your opinion of Mandela is based on your own personal experience with him and the events he was involved in, or what others have written or reported about him? Seems a bit of a scewed opinion, imo, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning fucktards....healthy discussions last night I see....has any1 heard if doing 11/13 suppose to take a week or so off flower time??? Never had the balls to try it tho Lol....so what we all up to this lazy Sunday what herbal delights we on today? I'm just having a nice kief joint for breakfast mmmm chesty


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

DST said:


> One must keep your enemies close though!
> 
> And your opinion of Mandela is based on your own personal experience with him and the events he was involved in, or what others have written or reported about him? Seems a bit of a scewed opinion, imo, lol.


opinions are subjective by their very nature, to say its skewed is a fair point, if you disagree then you may imply that my position regarding Madiba (as u and lots of others call him) unreasonable by using such a term but you need to provide the counterpoint to my argument that Mandela was a terrorist.......I have no personal experience with him and unless u have him on your contacts list probably nor do you either....or do we all feel we know and love mandela now, such a successful marketing campaign would put a seed bank to shame


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning shawny, lucky twat I'm still smoking on leaf  my mates jus chopped 2 big Buddha cheese down so should be sorted next week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol it was only a grinder scrape it was pretty packed tho ....smoking leaf still how much did u have of it? U should a made some hash or sumthin...ain't no fucker sorted u out the tight cunts arnt they !


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

mabida did not do so much as martin luther king did for black people but he is being hailed as jesus christ the second. all we have are statistics and since his release from prison violent crime in SA is up quite a bit. not saying he is personally responsible but he has hardly helped the people better themselves has he?

anyway enough talking shit about things that don't matter, on to more important subjects.

winger is gonna be crying like a baby come 6 oclock tonight! COYB!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

I found a jar...its got weed in it, thank fuck for that, isn't cannabis great when u havnt had any for a day lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

i only had a thrid of a joint thursday and half a joint last night, i'm practically on the wagon for me lol.

this haze is so shit it makes me not want to smoke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing woss than shit weed does my head in but better than no weed Lol I've got a couple of joints left so gonna have to save them till tonight ffs


----------



## domyst (Dec 8, 2013)

Just found this UK Page good shit any one from scotland


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.vapefiend.co.uk/epages/es115421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es115421_es122485197719/Products/42083/SubProducts/42083-0001

Don't look bad this might have to get one when I can afford it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> i only had a thrid of a joint thursday and half a joint last night, i'm practically on the wagon for me lol.
> 
> this haze is so shit it makes me not want to smoke.


I saw that 12/12 effort fukin el nice and commercial if pressed for time, what u growin at the mo G


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

for DST http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=463_1386421132


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

^^^^ sorry graphic shud have said


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

They love burning folk don't they......had me best mate round last night he's black as the ace of spades..he found a slug in the shed and burnt the poor fucker....must be in your blood I said..he just pissed himself lmao he knew what I meant


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2013)

At first I genuinely thought you were talking shit zeddd but I take it back, 3000 fucking ppl!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

i'm doing a blue pit pheno hunt, germed 20 beans and so far there are a few belters still early days though as i haven't smoked it yet. should be down for crimbo.

i have my christmas tree which is space bomb from tga[video=youtube;wdx1G0ZMSQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdx1G0ZMSQo[/video]

and at a mates i have 11 cheese and a deep blue (BB) plant that should be done in the new year.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice big bush that matey wish we has smelly vision.....haha your dog just in the corner mooching at the cam lol...


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 8, 2013)

@ghb,, u wouldnt know what a pheno was if it cam and bopped u on the nose saying YO BLAD! IM A PHENO! yano? lmao


err oh yeh
Sheep Marketplace, a darknet shopping site, vanished from the web after a catastrophic theft of 5,400 Bitcoins (approximate value of $5.8 million).





The online service used technologies like Tor and Bitcoin in order to enable users to purchase illegal items on the Internet. Sheep was known as one of a spate of successors to the Silk Road website that was shut down a month ago. Recently, visitors to Sheep Marketplace have got a notice blaming the theft for the closure, and today its entire online presence is gone.

The website admins say that the money was stolen by a dealer nicknamed EBOOK10, who managed to find a bug in their system. However, it is known that the service still had far more than this amount remained in its wallets after the closure, so the disgruntled users are now accusing the service of stealing from them.

Actually, the fears had already been raised over the security of the illegal service. For instance, a few months ago, the members of its subforum on Reddit found glaring holes linking Sheep and a normal website, sheepmarketplace.com, which existed as an online signpost to Sheep. The problem was that since it was an unprotected site, it allowed users to track the location of the black marketplace&#8217;s owner &#8211; the resident of Czech Republic.

Sheep wasn&#8217;t the only website of such kind to disappear: another black marketplace, Black Market Reloaded, also warned users that it was going to close down. The latter is the largest of the darknet marketplaces by turnover at the moment, but its operators are worried by that fact. They say that Tor can&#8217;t support any service to be too big, so without competition the best thing to do is to shutdown the market &#8211; in time and orderly manner.



all going pete tong man!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

i know, i could do with a pro like you to sniff them out for me then it's plain sailing eh?.

buying shit off the internet, be it a lamp or a liver, you deserve everything you get!.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 8, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> @ghb,, u wouldnt know what a pheno was if it cam and bopped u on the nose saying YO BLAD! IM A PHENO! yano? lmao
> 
> 
> err oh yeh
> ...


Talking of "sheep". . .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol it was only a grinder scrape it was pretty packed tho ....smoking leaf still how much did u have of it? U should a made some hash or sumthin...ain't no fucker sorted u out the tight cunts arnt they !


Had about a large coffee jar full. Iv jus been grinding it up and shaking the shit out of it to get a bit of keif. Like I say should had a bit of nice cheese next week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Had about a large coffee jar full. Iv jus been grinding it up and shaking the shit out of it to get a bit of keif. Like I say should had a bit of nice cheese next week


Aye no point in spending if it still does the job...yeah its mad how quick them grinders fill up with a bit a shaking ain't it...when u get ur cheese a joint will batter ya Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Fuckin ell its busy in here tonight can get a word in edgeways lmao....right I've waited all day can't go any longer I'm getting hot flushes......I need a joint and FAST


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, not had a nice bit of bud in about 4 weeks, gonna be in a vegitative state when I have a decent smoke lol. Can't wait for these dog clones and these crosses to get goin, it's been too long lol.
bet your itchin to get goin again ain't ya mate ha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol itchin....feels like I got fleas lmao I'm gaggin bro...u got some puppies in the go then Yeh..you'll be fucked when u have a proper smoke dribbling n everything...I can always get nice green if u find yourself gaggin hit me up I'm sure I'll be able to get for ya matey


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep I have a serious cannabis problem Lol...feel so much better after a joint...its wrong lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol itchin....feels like I got fleas lmao I'm gaggin bro...u got some puppies in the go then Yeh..you'll be fucked when u have a proper smoke dribbling n everything...I can always get nice green if u find yourself gaggin hit me up I'm sure I'll be able to get for ya matey


Lol, yeah got a friend who's just waiting for them to root, few dog kush's  and iv got 3 seeds jus planted.
 
who needs expensive grow equipment wen ya got an old shoe box and some white plastic sheeting


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

And nice one mate, ill shoot ya a msg if I ever get stuck pal.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

its like a green dessert round here too....so much just a week away, im never doin this again but hopefully wont have too many £2000+ leccy bills that require me to sell all the dope, u get good green for a reasonable price shawny that's unusual u know other growers locally?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty sick shade that simple and effective nice use of a shoe box Lol...the wardrobe I've got to do my next in has got another slim cupboard on the side of it. So when there a few weeks off finishing I'll bang a clone in there under a cfl just to give it that extra start like...can't wait Lol just strapped at the min so its gonna be after crimbo maybe Feb?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

zeddd said:


> its like a green dessert round here too....so much just a week away, im never doin this again but hopefully wont have too many £2000+ leccy bills that require me to sell all the dope, u get good green for a reasonable price shawny that's unusual u know other growers locally?


Scrump it scrump it scrump it Lol...know what u mean man especially to pay a bill nut needs must an all that.... Yeh recently found out a good pal.if mine has started up.been at it a year or so now bless.him one if me mates bro's does it aswell...I was just thinking of a q or something tbh lol but yeah anything from 180-220 some folk 240 all depends who its off normally but the cheese is 225....can't remember that last time a bought an oz lol

Lmao @ ur avi


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

ha ha yeah been out with dave shoppin for kids lmfao^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah was gonna use the old beer can or Chinese foil carton trick but I remembered I had a shit load of white sheeting from my old Attic grow room. Prob only gonna be under them for 10-14 days till they find there feet. Then gonna fire the hps up 
yeah u will be buzzing mate, is that the cubord at a mates house? Should get looking for a new house mate so ya can start fresh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

@ z some fucked up kids there gonna be ......why does daddy smack my bum with his finger sticking out lmao..

@ badger no that's my wardrobe Lol putting up.for exchange soon just fuckin shitty crimbo takes over don't it..gonna get me.mate to get a tent he's buying all the equip I'll just set it up at his gaff and grow it out for him show him the ropes yano...I can't wait to get out if here mate I feel like everyone on the street knows.my shit I need to move back to the rough part a town no one gives a fuck round there lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2013)

A bit dark and blurred but you get the drift.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 8, 2013)

Evening all, you lot up to much?

Still trying to find some MDMA/pills for xmas.....might as well be searching for the lost city of atlantis, would probably be an easier task lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Lookin nice n flat Lol is that about it then u gonna flip em soon or let em go a couple more week?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin nice n flat Lol is that about it then u gonna flip em soon or let em go a couple more week?


They've got to fill those screens fully and about another 1/2m square, grow up through the screen a fair bit and then flip.

I'm doing some more on the tent tomorrow so I'll see about getting some pics up so you can see the space and get an idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd say the final screen size they have to fill is about the same size as that whole bath unit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

Im with ya u want that screen rammed full...how longs it taken so far to get where u r now? Yeh throw she pics on make me a lil more jealous lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 8, 2013)

Bought this the other day, supposed to be a novelty beer glass... But I can see a sweet bong. Any one know how to cut clean holes in glass? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

You need a diamond drill bit mate and you need to drill.it with water on it...or for a not so clean hole one if those hammers off buses that smash windows with


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2921788
> Bought this the other day, supposed to be a novelty beer glass... But I can see a sweet bong. Any one know how to cut clean holes in glass? Lol


Diamond tipped plug/hole saw with very very fine teeth.

Fill the bottle with water and cork the top.

Drill the hole very very slowly while pouring water over the drill site.

Don't press too hard or you will fracture the edges as the drill comes out of the back of the hole.

Have fun, that is a nice bottle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2013)

Mind if it's toughened glass being for beer it won't drill, it'll just shatter like a car window.

If that's the case you'd have to heat it up with a torch and blow a hole.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 8, 2013)

That's most proberbly a better idea would leave a nice smooth hole aswell...I tried doin one the other week tapping it with a dart as soon as it popped through after 20 mins tapping it fuckin cracked Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> how longs it taken so far to get where u r now?


About 6 weeks mate but it would've been quicker if it wasn't so cold.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree, Winnie was and still is a fruitloop from what I have seen. But the link you posted only gives another opinion with claims of 1000's of deaths without actually backing that up with empirical evidence. And to say Madiba (which is only his clan name and something I have called him since meeting my SA wife over a decade ago) was directly responsible for them is also unfounded. Bottom line, black people lived in Africa, white people arrive, white people put up fences to keep cattle in, black people walk across field that white person now "owns", sorry Mr Zulu, but you is getting shot for walking on my land, scaring my cattle, probably stealing my animals....."eh, but we be doing this for 1000's of years"........Oh, and now we are going to set up seperate areas that you can now no longer live in.....Apartheid! Disgusting Dutch fukkin word. As for necklace killing, I am not arguing against that, it's outrageous. But when you are subject to oppression by a set of people and rise against that, it's only the oppressors that call it terrorism, and as I said before, in times of war people do strange things. Brits shot Brits for purely not wanting to fight! End result is still death.
As for crime increasing in SA since Mandelas release, have you seen the statistics on how many illegal immigrants enter SA everyday. Most gangs at higher levels there are now Russians, most dagga sold is done by Nigerian gangs, and as for the Numbers gangs, well that I can only shake my head at and wonder wtf. Unfortunately black people (Zululs, Quosa's and the other 9 or so different speaking tribes) all come from long seated backgrounds with strict family ways. Most Zulu children will not even look their Dad direct in the eye until they gain the respect. Own their first cow, etc. Then you have people huddled together in areas where the white man has created prosperity, living in shacks with 10 people inside, it totally breaks down the social structure that these people have had for centuries and in turn breaks down their society, which is why they are forced to move to Cities to gain work as the traditional way of living is no longer available to them.......anyway, your opinion is your opinion, and mine is mine and shall not be swayed with a liveleak link.



zeddd said:


> opinions are subjective by their very nature, to say its skewed is a fair point, if you disagree then you may imply that my position regarding Madiba (as u and lots of others call him) unreasonable by using such a term but you need to provide the counterpoint to my argument that Mandela was a terrorist.......I have no personal experience with him and unless u have him on your contacts list probably nor do you either....or do we all feel we know and love mandela now, such a successful marketing campaign would put a seed bank to shame





zeddd said:


> for DST http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=463_1386421132


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I agree, Winnie was and still is a fruitloop from what I have seen. But the link you posted only gives another opinion with claims of 1000's of deaths without actually backing that up with empirical evidence. And to say Madiba (which is only his clan name and something I have called him since meeting my SA wife over a decade ago) was directly responsible for them is also unfounded. Bottom line, black people lived in Africa, white people arrive, white people put up fences to keep cattle in, black people walk across field that white person now "owns", sorry Mr Zulu, but you is getting shot for walking on my land, scaring my cattle, probably stealing my animals....."eh, but we be doing this for 1000's of years"........Oh, and now we are going to set up seperate areas that you can now no longer live in.....Apartheid! Disgusting Dutch fukkin word. As for necklace killing, I am not arguing against that, it's outrageous. But when you are subject to oppression by a set of people and rise against that, it's only the oppressors that call it terrorism, and as I said before, in times of war people do strange things. Brits shot Brits for purely not wanting to fight! End result is still death.
> As for crime increasing in SA since Mandelas release, have you seen the statistics on how many illegal immigrants enter SA everyday. Most gangs at higher levels there are now Russians, most dagga sold is done by Nigerian gangs, and as for the Numbers gangs, well that I can only shake my head at and wonder wtf. Unfortunately black people (Zululs, Quosa's and the other 9 or so different speaking tribes) all come from long seated backgrounds with strict family ways. Most Zulu children will not even look their Dad direct in the eye until they gain the respect. Own their first cow, etc. Then you have people huddled together in areas where the white man has created prosperity, living in shacks with 10 people inside, it totally breaks down the social structure that these people have had for centuries and in turn breaks down their society, which is why they are forced to move to Cities to gain work as the traditional way of living is no longer available to them.......anyway, your opinion is your opinion, and mine is mine and shall not be swayed with a liveleak link.


I agree with all of the above, the previous system of apartheid was scar on humanity, it is appalling that anyone should be forcibly removed from their homes....as always it is the poor and disenfranchised who suffer at the hands of political tyrants.......my point is not the old black white dialectic but the more fundamental creeping Zionism of which mandela is the African poster boy..(.as the lama is Asias....).... the ANC s mass murder rampage is but a blip compared to the 69,000 + gold miners that have died since mandela took power...nothing much has changed....but it will....Zuma s been caught singing the old songs, literally,......kill the Boer, kill the Farmer


----------



## amsterdam2015 (Dec 9, 2013)

just want some advice please, apologies for hijacking topic/thread, just did not want to start a whole new thread..

Quick story..

The other night at around 11pm my girlfriend phoned the police as we had been told a young girl was being attacked in the street near our house, the Police came into the house to take some details, there was no smell of cannabis as we had not been smoking and nothing was said.

The police returned the next evening to take a few more details and as we had just had a joint, the house stunk and my girlfriend spoke to them in the porch without letting them properly in. When the enquiry was over, one officer said "are you smoking cannabis in there?" my girlfriend said no, he then asked if anyone else was smoking cannabis, to which my girlfriend said no.

The officer then said "we'll im not going to come in, but there was a strong smell of cannabis when you opened the door"

In your opinion, would the police think any more of that? In my eyes, it just looks like my girlfriend was lying cos she didnt want to get caught, and they let her off basically..

It has us both very paranoid now about the few plants we had growing (cleaned out within 10 mins of them leaving)

I am under the impression Police can tell the difference between growing and smoking cannabis smells, and if they suspected anything, they would have entered the property there and then, given probable cause of the cannabis smell?

What do you think about the situation? Justification for a raid/bust because she denied anyone was smoking cannabis(therefore they must be growing it)? Or just being a bit too paranoid?


I know nobody can give any definitive answers regarding the law, but any advice or feelings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2013)

In my experience, if the police come to your door and smell cannabis and want to do anything about it, they will enter your home right there and then (that happened to me and they used that as their excuse for entering the premise), even though they later said in their statement that I invited them in. If they do come to the door again asking questions, make sure you are both at the door so you can back each others statements up, otherwise it's their word against yours for false entry/search. I doubt they would go from thinking you are smoking it to growing it when you called in the report for the attack and basically had them round your house. Lateral thinking is not the beat bobbies strong point....


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

Depends where you are, what the bizzie is like, and who you are (as in if you are a scalled in trackies and a cap, or you're average hard working normal folk)

A good friend of mine got caught with literally 2 j's worth of hash, and his rents house got raided the next morning at 6am. 

Where I'm from in Wales, we all sit,chill,swim by the many reservoirs by us, a good group of 10-20 of us, adults, having a laugh, smoking, few beers, guitars, bongos. Standard shit really.
Quite often the one solitary police officer comes up and just asks us if were local, then tells us to clear rubbish when we go and roll back grass if were having a fire. Leaves us be. 

If I were you though pal, I'd be moving anything on top at all out of that house. At least for a week or so. You are on the radar to some extent, no matter how small.

My missus wouldn't ring the popo from our land line unless a real emergency ( not saying this wasnt, but being TOLD someone is being attacked is different from seeing it, when you go and get involved and fuck that prick up!). She knows better!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2013)

Now Zuma is a different animal for sure. It's quite sad to see the strong political blacks taking advantage of their own people (corruption, money for the boys is rife as you can imagine). Government tenders being offered to the "right" people, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more. And then there are characters like Malema (who managed to get a D in woodwork, lol) who is even scarier than Zuma. I think from an SA'ers point of view, they are all waiting to see what will happen now. Mandela seemed to be the gel in keeping the Unity of the Country together, even when he has not been in power. As a property owner in South Africa it will be interesting to see what happens down there now....
And funnily enough, prominent figures in Scotland have also been caught singing bigoted songs that are deemed politically and socially incorrect. It's a world wide phenomena for the people in power to be dumb mofo's, lol.



zeddd said:


> I agree with all of the above, the previous system of apartheid was scar on humanity, it is appalling that anyone should be forcibly removed from their homes....as always it is the poor and disenfranchised who suffer at the hands of political tyrants.......my point is not the old black white dialectic but the more fundamental creeping Zionism of which mandela is the African poster boy..(.as the lama is Asias....).... the ANC s mass murder rampage is but a blip compared to the 69,000 + gold miners that have died since mandela took power...nothing much has changed....but it will....Zuma s been caught singing the old songs, literally,......kill the Boer, kill the Farmer


----------



## amsterdam2015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Really appreciate the replies guys. I am convinced they would have come in there and then, not given me time to worry and get rid of evidence.

We are professional people, my girlfriend works full time for a charity and I am my elderly father's full time carer. No reason to suspect us IMO.

But better safe than sorry, It will remain at my dads house until the new year probably. (if a raid were to happen, it would surely have happened by then is my thinking)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 9, 2013)

Easy boys....fuck me that iso is strong had a little dabs worth in a joint last night it fookin battered me Lol I mean battered ...defo making that shit again its killer...well out of weed now and just got a little more kief for a joint which I'm gonna hammer in a min Lol...my main man better have 2nyt !!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

amsterdam2015 said:


> just want some advice please, apologies for hijacking topic/thread, just did not want to start a whole new thread..
> 
> Quick story..
> 
> ...


so a reality check is needed....u are criminal scum who grow weed instead working hard..to them........don't phone the po when u are committing a crime


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol Yeh and don't ever lead em to your gaff or you'll end up fucked!!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shawnybizzle again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

Which is why my grow is in the loft and gets vented down into my bathroom through the reversed ceiling fan.

Once I've got a silencer fitted the cops can come have a shit in my house and would know any different.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww cheers mate haha well mans just phoned me says he got the stinky Lol sounds nice hope he was talking about weed??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

Zedd I have to tell you that your new avi boils my blood every time I look at it, that shit proper winds me up.

I'm not getting into it this early but it pisses me off probably for the same reason you put it up, well done..........


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

Mate if they are looking for it when they come knocking, they are certainly going to check the loft.

I very rarely have anything grow related in my house I'm living in, and nothing in this house, ties to the other house.

It's my preferred way but obv sometimes you have to do one in your own gaff. Twitchy arse time before chopping!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Mate if they are looking for it when they come knocking, they are certainly going to check the loft.


If they're knocking they aren't looking for weed.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

Figure of speech. 

When they come kicking your door down. Better?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Figure of speech.
> 
> When they come kicking your door down. Better?


But they're not kicking my door down.

We were talking about letting cops into your home for unrelated matters, like taking a statement about a girl being attacked in the street.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

He also was asking would they come back. 

They had already made a query on the smell. Which would give them probable cause if they wanted to?

My point is if they are coming back, and he does have a grow on, they will find it if they are looking for anything weed related.

I should not have said "your door" I should have said "his" door.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zedd I have to tell you that your new avi boils my blood every time I look at it, that shit proper winds me up.
> 
> I'm not getting into it this early but it pisses me off probably for the same reason you put it up, well done..........


im sick in my mouth every time I look at it


----------



## amsterdam2015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys, all the stuff was removed literally the second they left, there is nothing left of the grow. 

I just assumed they would enter the property there and then, if they thought anything was up, but I had to respect my girlfriends wishes, as she thinks they will make a return visit.


Would anyone suggest a time frame that you would start to feel confident after? It stands to reason and logic that a search warrant would be issued as soon as possible, to avoid anyone cleaning out the evidence.

Cheers


----------



## amsterdam2015 (Dec 9, 2013)

What they smelled when they came was BURNING cannabis btw, my grow was 100% smell free.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

amsterdam2015 said:


> What they smelled when they came was BURNING cannabis btw, my grow was 100% smell free.


he was prolly just after a toke....burning cannabis it was or ur door would be gone....don't worry if they kick the door in now sue them and make a bit....nice


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

DST said:


> In my experience, if the police come to your door and smell cannabis and want to do anything about it, they will enter your home right there and then (that happened to me and they used that as their excuse for entering the premise), even though they later said in their statement that I invited them in.


Ouch dude that's your bad really, NEVER let them in without a warrant as they have no legal right to enter without your permission (and as you mentioned once inside they can simply imply that you invited them in!)

You don't have to get aggy or cause a problem in doing so, just politely refuse on grounds of prinicipal of following the law, or less ropey is make up a reasonable excuse as to why now isn't the best time cos your busy!

If they seem suspicious/your refusal or excuse causes a problem (they always try and turn shit around on you) then FUCK IT, AND FUCK THEM, the earliest they could possibly get a warrant to legally enter your premises is the next morning and I don't even know how feasable that is, so you can move anything incriminating in that time and you're good to go!

Make sure you know your rights, police will do anything to confuse or trick you into doing or saying something which you are under no obligation to do or say in accordance with the law! Just because they say something doesn't make it true...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

I am sitting here thinking what scale of event would have to kick off b4 I phoned the cops.....winnie mandela could be neclacing innocents outside my house and I wouldn't call them lmao


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I am sitting here thinking what scale of event would have to kick off b4 I phoned the cops.....winnie mandela could be neclacing innocents outside my house and I wouldn't call them lmao


Ha you cold bastard! As much as I would never let them in my house I would have done the same thing as the OP and called the feds if someone needed help, I'd like to think someone would do the same for me!


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

In fact now I think this situation happened to me last year and I just told the police I would rather do statements down the station and to call me about it in advance. As much as they wanna catch growers they don't wanna discourage witnesses of violent crimes, they lose enough of those to intimidation etc.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

anoos said:


> the earliest they could possibly get a warrant to legally enter your premises is the next morning and I don't even know how feasable that is


This is not true.

Warrants can and are issued in a matter of minutes if so needed. Police don't even need the warrant in hand, just for it to be issued and they can get that done with a phone call.

The quickest I've personally had a search warrant issued against my property was 45mins, for suspected firearms.
Actually it would have been quicker than that, the supposed offense happened and the cops were at my door team handed 45mins later.


----------



## amsterdam2015 (Dec 9, 2013)

It was tricky because the girl in question is in a relationship with my girlfriends twin sister's son, and the son had arrived at our house in a right state, claiming that his girlfriend had been choked and pinned against a wall.

He had come to get me and his cousin as backup, but I couldnt figure out why he had left his girlfriend.

They (police) only showed up the 2nd time because my girlfriends twin did not call them and give them a phone number they needed..

Moral of the story

Dont have children. (or look after other peoples like I do)


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

But police are cunts don't get me wrong.
I got beaten up in the street by strangers and lost three teeth, when I went to the station to report it to get a crime number for insurance purposes they implied I was a criminal as I must have been doing something wrong to get attacked. Oh and also that it was wrong to go down the station to get a crime number to get my teeth replaced! Bastards¬!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

so you deal with the cops.....go fuk yourself


----------



## amsterdam2015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Am feeling a bit better about the situation seeing as nothing has happened in the last few days/nights.

I just dont see why it would take this long to perform a raid, if one were to happen.

Just to think, a few weeks ago, I was in Amsterdam enjoying life with my family at the Cannabis Cup, now I feel like a dirty criminal, hiding away, scared to enjoy what I love!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

amsterdam2015 said:


> It was tricky because the girl in question is in a relationship with my girlfriends twin sister's son, and the son had arrived at our house in a right state, claiming that his girlfriend had been choked and pinned against a wall.
> 
> He had come to get me and his cousin as backup, but I couldnt figure out why he had left his girlfriend.
> 
> ...


mate I do feel for you but really......the boy was scared so he ran off and left his girlfriend to get mugged....fuk callin the cops get the strap out


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> so you deal with the cops.....go fuk yourself


If you were talking about my post what would you have done, not got a crime number and paid £3000 out of your pocket for new front teeth? I don't have that kinda cash spare laying around, I guess your just a baller, what with your straps and all lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

anoos said:


> If you were talking about my post what would you have done, not got a crime number and paid £3000 out of your pocket for new front teeth? I don't have that kinda cash spare laying around, I guess your just a baller, what with your straps and all lol


£3k or cops....ummmmmmm pretty cheap really considering the diseases dentist have to put up with from scum like urself lol


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> £3k or cops....ummmmmmm pretty cheap really considering the diseases dentist have to put up with from scum like urself lol


Lol I read so many funny beef threads on here nice to finally be involved...

Who the fuck's scum when your chattin shit about spraying people up with your straps lmao you probs don't get it cos your already a snaggletoothed mofo, would be an improvement getting your face kicked in


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

Am I doing it right? Am I part of the nonsense Rollitup beef crew yet?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

anoos said:


> Lol I read so many funny beef threads on here nice to finally be involved...
> 
> Who the fuck's scum when your chattin shit about spraying people up with your straps lmao you probs don't get it cos your already a snaggletoothed mofo, would be an improvement getting your face kicked in


I didn't mean firearms lol that would be taking fatherly love a bit far lmao.....A strap in old speak is a belt


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I didn't mean firearms lol that would be taking fatherly love a bit far lmao.....A strap in old speak is a belt


haha lolz that was somewhat of a miscommunication wasn't it. Shame, i'm bored and stoned at work, we should keep it going anyway, what were you saying about me being disease ridden scum?


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

I feel bad about the teeth thing though, i'm sure you have beautiful pearly whites mate. It is a BIG deal losing your front teeth tho people treat you like a crackhead or something


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 9, 2013)

To get a warrant the police have to give evidence to a magistrate who then decides if there is sufficient evidence to give a warrant. All depends on how much the cops want to fuck you and how lenient the magistrate is. Seeing as you were helping them by reporting a crime they will most prob jus let it slide. But nothing is for certain.


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> To get a warrant the police have to give evidence to a magistrate who then decides if there is sufficient evidence to give a warrant. All depends on how much the cops want to fuck you and how lenient the magistrate is. Seeing as you were helping them by reporting a crime they will most prob jus let it slide. But nothing is for certain.


That's how I was sure the system worked however a post a few pages ago mentioned getting a warrant in 45 mins, although he was talking about it being a raid for firearms so maybe they have different rules for real serious stuff


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

anoos said:


> haha lolz that was somewhat of a miscommunication wasn't it. Shame, i'm bored and stoned at work, we should keep it going anyway, what were you saying about me being disease ridden scum?


you believe its ok to cry to the po cos sum wittle nastie men kicked your teeth out....?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 9, 2013)

Like I said all depends how much they wanna fuck you and what evidence they have. They could leave your house and head straight for the warrant. Lesson of the day.... Don't phone the filth!


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> you believe its ok to cry to the po cos sum wittle nastie men kicked your teeth out....?


Nahh bruv i'm not crying, its all good - your missus is ok with it, she said she likes the feel of a real man's gums on her skin...
So keep chattin shit through your keyboard, Santa might bring you a bat to the face for xmas to cheer her up and make you feel wanted again, everyone's a winner.
Remember Rudolph will ALWAYS find you


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

Honestly tho i'm still creasin about that strap thing... It must of sounded to you like I was implying you were a baller cos you owned belts


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2013)

anoos said:


> Nahh bruv i'm not crying, its all good - your missus is ok with it, she said she likes the feel of a real man's gums on her skin...
> So keep chattin shit through your keyboard, Santa might bring you a bat to the face for xmas to cheer her up and make you feel wanted again, everyone's a winner.
> Remember Rudolph will ALWAYS find you


cry baby ....comfort blanky and soft dummy for u then......oh mr policeman u wouldn't believe what happened I was walking down the street wen some big boys picked on me..........loooooolol


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> cry baby ....comfort blanky and soft dummy for u then......oh mr policeman u wouldn't believe what happened I was walking down the street wen some big boys picked on me..........loooooolol


Yeah well... I bet your plants look like shit on a stick, i'm surpised you haven't burnt your house down, didn't think they made grow kits for kids with special needs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2013)

still as friendly as ever in here then...


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

I've really run out of steam here on the insult front, is quite hard when you don't know anything about the person your beefing with, even what they look like? It seems more fun from an outside perspective, it's kinda pointless from where I am right now.

But at least when your finished your crop you'll be able to block out your pathetic by life smoking the twigs and leaves, fruit of your labours, and you can palm off your leftover nuggets of poo onto other wastemen even more dumb than you.


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still as friendly as ever in here then...


Go back a few posts and you'll get it, don't worry we're not THOSE guys.
Or if we are then I hadn't realised and this is saaaad to the maxxxx


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

I do love a good G&T with a slice of lime...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2013)

i'm lost off with who's who in here anymore. new usernames old chat. or maybe new usernames and old bullshit either way, aye mine's a double tanq 10 with a wedge squeezed in first.


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm lost off with who's who in here anymore. new usernames old chat. or maybe new usernames and old bullshit either way, aye mine's a double tanq 10 with a wedge squeezed in first.


Nope the bullshit ain't real is the point, we had a miscommunication then decided to continue for laughs. Its kinda mostly me though i'm just soooo bored at work, I work in a growshop by myself and its only made £100 today! I might have to have exactly that when I get home from work, paired with a lovely spliff of pineapple chunk


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 9, 2013)

Me 2 don, don't kno who's fucking who these days lol


----------



## anoos (Dec 9, 2013)

On a new topic for the UK page, what kinda prices is everyone getting these days for the good stuff? I mostly get it straight from my growing friends when I don't have mine and I get 3.5 for 20, I know these days its more like a g for a tenner on the street but I picked up a bag 2 days ago and I swear it was like .7 or .6 and people were telling me its fine I was like WTF I just got jacked didn't I??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> To get a warrant the police have to give evidence to a magistrate who then decides if there is sufficient evidence to give a warrant.





anoos said:


> That's how I was sure the system worked however a post a few pages ago mentioned getting a warrant in 45 mins, although he was talking about it being a raid for firearms so maybe they have different rules for real serious stuff


Magistrates don't necessarily work 9-5 jobs, police have duty magistrates on call 24/7 for exactly the purpose of issuing warrants.
The alleged offense makes no difference to the time frame.

As for seriousness drugs and guns go hand in hand from the laws point of view, that's why when they bust your house for drugs they come team handed in full riot gear and the firearms unit (a triangle wedge stuck to the cop car boot tells you it's a firearms unit) will wait at the sidelines.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

anoos said:


> Ouch dude that's your bad really, NEVER let them in without a warrant as they have no legal right to enter without your permission (and as you mentioned once inside they can simply imply that you invited them in!)
> 
> You don't have to get aggy or cause a problem in doing so, just politely refuse on grounds of prinicipal of following the law, or less ropey is make up a reasonable excuse as to why now isn't the best time cos your busy!
> 
> ...


sadly in Ireland they can enter if they think a law is being broken


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

zeddd said:


> im sick in my mouth every time I look at it


[video=youtube;hUBAx8jbYNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUBAx8jbYNs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

..........


----------



## cc2012 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think you allowed 1 Alias? just join a few clubs under A Smith  could be anyone, nuff of em...Lol

Peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2013)

police need 2 credible sources of information before any magistrate will issue a warrent on "information recived".

as for coming arund randomely smelling weed and needing a warrent fast,, they just call ther desk seargent and get a sec 18 search warrent, dont need a magistrate for that,, unless its summer high profile i guess,,,witch they still dont,, but do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm lost off with who's who in here anymore. new usernames old chat. or maybe new usernames and old bullshit either way, aye mine's a double tanq 10 with a wedge squeezed in first.


tanq n tonic is or should I say was joey ramones fav drink...or so the song says hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> police need 2 credible sources of information before any magistrate will issue a warrent on "information recived".


The word of 2 coppers, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeh if a copper has reason to believe the law is been broken they don't need any permission to search....anyway got me that stinky fuck me she's a tasty lil number makes a change when u been on that haze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> tanq n tonic is or should I say was joey ramones fav drink...or so the song says hahaha


Aye and someone stuck something in his drink


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The word of 2 coppers, lol.


yeh lol..

no they have to be independant of the investigation,, like pmembers of public or watever, the word of 2 cops or even 1 is good enough for the sec 18 one,,

my pal used to grow in a farmhoue in brid, cops went round on totally unrealted business as they had chased a villian night before so was checking for damage or theft watever, they smelled weed and asked to enter, he declined, they then waited outside made a call and few mins later forced entry.fucked! 144 plants 4yrs in clink thanx very much.

eitherway if they want in ya house they will


----------



## leepy (Dec 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Warrants can and are issued in a matter of minutes if so needed. Police don't even need the warrant in hand, just for it to be issued and they can get that done with a phone call.
> 
> ...



agreed m8 iv had policemen stand on my front an back door step while another went bk to our local cop shop an returned halfhour later team handed an with a warrant


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 9, 2013)

yeh long and short is, coppers anre cunts, if theyw ant in,, they get in,, 

nuff said


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

Turb I need an mp3 to wma/wav/cd converter, do you know of a decent one I could download for free off the pirate bay or something?


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Turb I need an mp3 to wma/wav/cd converter, do you know of a decent one I could download for free off the pirate bay or something?


 just use cdburner xp if u wanna make em to normal cd
https://cdburnerxp.se/

just use format factory otherwise
http://www.pcfreetime.com/


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

afternoon all.................


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

aint been on for a whyle....fbuking bout with new setup foor next lot....well got me 2 of those new house style tents for loft impressed with thick sterdy poles trying to set them up atm up there aint fun......got me 2 of the 25l pot wilmas witch im going to be putting holes in bottom of pots so roots can get into tank ,witch I got a 8 way airpump so can have 4 stones running in each system....will try and get pics as im going along.....


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Won't the roots stay wet then mate as the res has to be a certain level for the pump? You probably know what your doing anyway just something I thought. My blue cheese is smelling nice though aint sure how it'll yield hard to guess it. Heard its light weed  lol. Not majorly bothered anyway already got next lot in veg and looking forward to getting that started.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

that's 1 of the wilmas............started on frame work that's 1 of them...and pump for stones....


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

well the Wilma will be acting more like a dwc I only managed 2 pull 18 oz at the end cos pulled early for reasons grrrrrrrrr


ninja1 said:


> Won't the roots stay wet then mate as the res has to be a certain level for the pump? You probably know what your doing anyway just something I thought. My blue cheese is smelling nice though aint sure how it'll yield hard to guess it. Heard its light weed  lol. Not majorly bothered anyway already got next lot in veg and looking forward to getting that started.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

hows things with everyone anyways what u all up 2?


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 9, 2013)

How many lights you have again mate? What week you pull it? Those tents look good wish I had a loft I'd be doing one those tents up there. Not seen the wilmas work as dwc but know online there's alot of people who mod them. Gonna have to make some changes to mine next. Also would like to get the halo drippers. What strain you gonna be running in the new set up?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 9, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> just use cdburner xp if u wanna make em to normal cd
> https://cdburnerxp.se/
> 
> just use format factory otherwise
> http://www.pcfreetime.com/


Cheers man, that format factory is what I need.

To convert mp3's to play in the car.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

be running 600w hoods in each tent....I pulled at week 9 on last lot.......and ill be running the exo this time round in the wilmas.....thort about the halo drippers but im going with biobizz range again and the grow bit thick thort mite clog it up a bit.....u get 2 feeds per pot on the 25l not the 1


ninja1 said:


> How many lights you have again mate? What week you pull it? Those tents look good wish I had a loft I'd be doing one those tents up there. Not seen the wilmas work as dwc but know online there's alot of people who mod them. Gonna have to make some changes to mine next. Also would like to get the halo drippers. What strain you gonna be running in the new set up?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 9, 2013)

nice bit a hash me mate just gimme its nice n sticky.....easy j long time no see I take it alls good


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> be running 600w hoods in each tent....I pulled at week 9 on last lot.......and ill be running the exo this time round in the wilmas.....thort about the halo drippers but im going with biobizz range again and the grow bit thick thort mite clog it up a bit.....u get 2 feeds per pot on the 25l not the 1


Imc if your looking the roots to grow into the res you'll probly have to cover that area in something to keep it dark, I haven't covered mine and the roots just get air pruned as they come out the pot so needs to be dark


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers man, that format factory is what I need.
> 
> To convert mp3's to play in the car.


cd burner xp then for cd format,, format just does anything o anything

conveniance is cdburner


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

hows Rambo doing these days?


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

im about mate i read the thread like the sun each day lol u all good imc? i see you been having your harvest break aint seen ya posting much.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

got rid of me 6870 cards yorky and got 7870....http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-7870-Radeon-DirectCU-Graphics/dp/B008A1C252/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386627768&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+7870+cu+ii


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

yer had to chop early missis daughter clocked on and sed to her mom is j growing weed in that room lmfaooooo she knows bout it cos her dad smokes it so she knows the smell so room had to come down and gon up loft now just getting it all riged up atm......


rambo22 said:


> im about mate i read the thread like the sun each day lol u all good imc? i see you been having your harvest break aint seen ya posting much.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

how u getting on anyways anything been sed?


rambo22 said:


> im about mate i read the thread like the sun each day lol u all good imc? i see you been having your harvest break aint seen ya posting much.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> how u getting on anyways anything been sed?


yeah mate all snorted, just wait to see what the outcome is now.

speaking of snorted had a bit of sesh on sat, went casino with me pal he never listens well he did after 500 was lost lol then i think he was drowning/sniffing his sorrows lol next min back at his we realise its 11am and his missus is back from work within the hr fuck it was funny watching him flap, thank fuck she soon left n we then smoked some n passed out lol still feeling it now tho losing a full days sleep in this old age aint easy lolol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

ha ha yer but fuking awesome sesh tho ay mate had me some more scissor hash otherday I was bladderd lol looking forward to trying this exo now and getting the babys in


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ha ha yer but fuking awesome sesh tho ay mate had me some more scissor hash otherday I was bladderd lol looking forward to trying this exo now and getting the babys in


it was better for me i think mate, im a good boy that was a rare sesh for me so the missus was cool even tho i went awol for 24hr lol didnt help tho when i had to drop sumfin off to her in the morning whilst still very wrecked i got out me pals car and a set of womens earing had stuck to me boots which fucked out me nut i just took off and left on the missus wheelie bin as i walked up the drive that took a little explaining lolol

me pal tho is still in the doghouse lol dont think his missus has spoke with him since sat night lol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

lmfaooooooooooooooo its all good mate ha ha ha fuk it ha ha made me laff....I think I need a good mash up tbh


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 9, 2013)

9 weeks thought was right time for blue cheese you reckon better to go the 10weeks? I'm gonna have to pull mine early as got a house inspection. Was looking to use that ripen from around week 6 and pull around 8weeks. 18oz from a single 600w? Sounds good to me lol reckon ill get half that.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

na bc betta at 10 to 11 weeks imo.......and no that was under 2 600w was shit tbh but ay moaning do betta this time round and pulled more than me first so got to be happy


ninja1 said:


> 9 weeks thought was right time for blue cheese you reckon better to go the 10weeks? I'm gonna have to pull mine early as got a house inspection. Was looking to use that ripen from around week 6 and pull around 8weeks. 18oz from a single 600w? Sounds good to me lol reckon ill get half that.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ah fuck that ain't no way I'm letting it go 10weeks even if I could lol. Would of run liberty haze rather than bc if I'd known it was 10/11week flower. Was told its good to chop at 9 but every plants different I guess. That ripen should hopefully speed things up though. Already thinking about my next grow.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

mate its all good at 9....im just saying from growing it a few times the ones ive let run into week 10 or 11 the buds have doubled size more dence so up to u matey......


ninja1 said:


> Ah fuck that ain't no way I'm letting it go 10weeks even if I could lol. Would of run liberty haze rather than bc if I'd known it was 10/11week flower. Was told its good to chop at 9 but every plants different I guess. That ripen should hopefully speed things up though. Already thinking about my next grow.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

is gaz still about?.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 9, 2013)

evening all

@turbs did you get that last email i sent ya as never got a reply lol, just checking coz a few emails ive sent this week have fucked up


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> is gaz still about?.......


gaz is still about mate from what i been readin although i aint seen him for a few days which i been kinda thinking about??? he prob just got sum good shit in and enjoying it lol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

hows tricks your way sae?.........and u turbs?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> hows tricks your way sae?.........and u turbs?


all good mate cheers, got 4 plants vegging atm, gonna top em for 4 heads each, give em a week veg then flip to flower methinks, how you been?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

ah man nice to see your up and running...yer im all good be starting a nother one in few weeks just setting up shit.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 9, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ah man nice to see your up and running...yer im all good be starting a nother one in few weeks just setting up shit.....


cool well if ya want sum cuts let me know n I'll pack some under the fairys wing for ya lol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 9, 2013)

sound lad still got me exo n psy moms running tho


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 9, 2013)

That exo finishes in 8weeks don't it? Just been reading about breeding. Interesting and something I'd love to try but bet it takes ages to get something that's decent. Only got reading about it after seeing how some seed banks seem to get such a good rating where others will still sell but get slagged off.


----------



## prateya9 (Dec 10, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Turb I need an mp3 to wma/wav/cd converter, do you know of a decent one I could download for free off the pirate bay or something?


AppGeeker video converter is a good choice, It works on Windows and Mac system.

http://www.appgeeker.com


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2013)

morning all, Rambo mate that wreckup s gonna have to wait...bin read the riot act.....gasping for a proper smoke so I just trimmed some psycho and put it in the vape, all quiet on here this morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> got rid of me 6870 cards yorky and got 7870....http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-7870-Radeon-DirectCU-Graphics/dp/B008A1C252/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386627768&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+7870+cu+ii


Nice, if you overclock the shit out of that it'll be bloody nippy.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2013)

I would love a decent computer....dunno what even constitutes good...or why I even need one but I just know this pos I am using is fukin annoying me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2013)

Anne-Marie taking One Direction to school............

[video=youtube;f_L8cI9BxWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=f_L8cI9BxWk[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I would love a decent computer....dunno what even constitutes good...


That would all depend on what you want to do with it mate.

A mid-range that would stand you well for some HD gaming too would be around £500-£600 for all the parts at cost price, then labour for somebody competent to build it for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

With YouTube he could build it himself... But don't build it on carpet lol do it on a wooden floor or but a grounding wrist band yok-a-mah-bob.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> With YouTube he could build it himself.


I can strip a car down with a Haynes manual but I'd much rather take it to a mechanic.

Horses for courses but the first time you bend or snap something that's expensive kit fucked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> But don't build it on carpet lol do it on a wooden floor or but a grounding wrist band yok-a-mah-bob.


You forgot non-magnetic screwdrivers......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

And if you have essential tremors like myself hit a bong or have a drink b4 hand (not mentioned on the YouTube vids)


----------



## MajorCoco (Dec 10, 2013)

It's worth checking out this site if you're looking for a new computer...novatech. Do pretty good value bundles, and their own brand machines work great. Very solid. I know quite a few people who've used them with no complaints, ever. A good place to start looking...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

Afternoon ladies, how have we all been doing? just back from me kids school xmas show, and tbh for the 1st time it was actually pretty good but thats down to the unintentional humor and mistakes of the kids lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 10, 2013)

Alreet muckers how do.....me mates got a bit of a scabby eye and wants some cannabis oil for it..can anyone get any? Been smoking some pure hash on a dry bong today hmmmm quite tasty it is even better when its free 

Alright Gaz been a while mate was thinking sumthin happend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

allrighty shawny hows things mate? yeah i been off for a cpl days was getting to the stage i felt i was never off this site so a break was needed, 

me girls are still looking purty as always, a little yellowing lower down but they will be getting trimmed, had to up the N tho as they were all looking a little pale,

View attachment 2923829View attachment 2923827View attachment 2923825 my auto
View attachment 2923824View attachment 2923826View attachment 2923828View attachment 2923830View attachment 2923831View attachment 2923832View attachment 2923833 and my big bang and purple paralysis girls

they are all day 40 from seed 2day, and the BB & PP are on day 7 of 12/12 lighting.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking good gaz. A mate of mine is growing purple paralysis atm. Only jus stuck it in flower tho. U get it as a freebie from attitude?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Looking good gaz. A mate of mine is growing purple paralysis atm. Only jus stuck it in flower tho. U get it as a freebie from attitude?


no m8 i bought the big bang and purple para, i got the NLB auto as a freebie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 10, 2013)

Sound gazmond lookin good mate....I know what u mean tho I'm on here everyday bordem for ya aye lol

That 1st.pic.looks like she'll give u a nice bug cola to slap some.fucker with lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

few snaps inside my wee clone tent 

View attachment 2923923View attachment 2923924View attachment 2923925

back left is an exo cut from my original clone, back right is a purple paralysis off one of my girls, and front center is a big bang cut from my best growing pheno of the 3 i have in flower now. i topped the 3 of them yesterday, thats them 11 days from old from being potted.

got a few more cuts in the prop under they pots that im still waiting to root but i only took them yesterday so will be about a week or so yet.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 10, 2013)

yaaah pc is gone! quad core amd a8 8gb ddr8 and 4gb dedicated gpu,,, bf4 on me laptop lol ,,,sik laptop,, new from shop with recipt,,imso glad to get rid of the pc,

hapy man today

@gary--- photoshopped is 2 p's not photoshoped


div


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> yaaah pc is gone! quad core amd a8 8gb ddr8 and 4gb dedicated gpu,,, bf4 on me laptop lol ,,,sik laptop,, new from shop with recipt,,imso glad to get rid of the pc,
> 
> hapy man today
> 
> ...


????? what u talking bout m8? i never said photoshopped or whatever. however if u want to be grammatically correct its typed photo-shopped


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

heres a cpl shots of my exo mother,


and a cpl of inside the flower tent 2nite with lights on, starting to fill out nicely in there


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 10, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ????? what u talking bout m8? i never said photoshopped or whatever. however if u want to be grammatically correct its typed photo-shopped


 err your signature u wally,, 

u stil on BBM?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> err your signature u wally,,
> 
> u stil on BBM?


ahh i see lol that was a copyy and paste job m8. yeah still on bbm got a new pin tho i pm u it a cpl weeks ago will send u it agin now


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 10, 2013)

afternoon all.................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

evening imc, hows life treating ya?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 10, 2013)

few nug shots of ag n bc...........and 1 tent up 1 to go lol...... had a tap fitted up there 2 so got supply of water for tanks......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> few nug shots of ag n bc...........and 1 tent up 1 to go lol......View attachment 2924112View attachment 2924113View attachment 2924114View attachment 2924115View attachment 2924116 had a tap fitted up there 2 so got supply of water for tanks......


they buds look nice mate a lot lighter color than ur last grow, did u dry them a bit slower this time? how was the smoke compared to ur last bc?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 10, 2013)

yer didn't dry them fast took bout 6 days and into jars smoke was a lot betta this time...the ag got a taist of its own bit harsher than the cheese...the bc was lovly well impressed this time round....it was what bc is ment to be.....nice cheese taist lovley smell wen crak it too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 10, 2013)

Evening....what's that claw all about on the exo mother Gaz over water? Still looks nice tho mate...

Nice buds j tent looks sweet aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

i think so mate i gave it 2ltr yesterday and when i woke up this morning it was like that so fuck knws, cant be temps they sit at a steady 26c all day and 15c at night with lights off


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Dec 10, 2013)

im growing dinafem cheese greenhouse seeds cheese and cheese bomb has anybody ever done this with a few different strains of cheese to see whats best any info appreciated oh and bye the way dinafem is winning hands down just now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> im growing dinafem cheese greenhouse seeds cheese and cheese bomb has anybody ever done this with a few different strains of cheese to see whats best any info appreciated oh and bye the way dinafem is winning hands down just now


i grew dinafem cheese on my last grow, was ok but nothing to shout about, never tried the other 2 u mentioned tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeh I bet she's just a lil over waterd tryna fatten that slag up arnt ya Lol...just had a nice joint time for some coco pops ohhh yes


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

Progress!

Starting to stack properly now

LA Cons..



Super frost SinMint GSC..

View attachment 2924171View attachment 2924172View attachment 2924173View attachment 2924177

And the freebie Blimburn Fems (Widow x Amnesia)

View attachment 2924181View attachment 2924182View attachment 2924184View attachment 2924185


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Dec 10, 2013)

thanks for the info mate i think the dinafem is smelling the strongest with the greenhouse in second place it was just a wee experiment all they breeders say that their strains are off the origanal exo clone but im not to sure


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Dec 10, 2013)

id love to get my hands on one of they exo origanal clones


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Dec 10, 2013)

id love to get ma hands on one of your exo clones is it off the origanal mum


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

stickyfingers1977 said:


> id love to get my hands on one of they exo origanal clones


took me 3 years in here to finally get me hands on an exo clone, patience is a virtue my friend lol, u dont get ppl just offering them around for nothing u know


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

yes its a cut from the original 1980s exodus cheese


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 10, 2013)

lmfao the exo hunt never ends dus it lollol

i bet you dont even know bout the pyscho??? just charge them bitcoins lads and lots off lololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> lmfao the exo hunt never ends dus it lollol
> 
> i bet you dont even know bout the pyscho??? just charge them bitcoins lads and lots off lololol


yeah at the current rate i think 1 bitcoin per cut is a fair exchange  lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 10, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> 8gb ddr8


DDR8 doesn't exist and probably won't for another 10 years at least Turb, you should know this.

We don't get DDR4 until mid next year and Crucial is the first to produce it.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> DDR8 doesn't exist and probably won't for another 10 years at least Turb, you should know this.
> 
> We don't get DDR4 until mid next year and Crucial is the first to produce it.


shits getting serious.....dunno what any of the above means......is turbs wrong bout his spec.........im ringside for this one....


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 11, 2013)

Im sure DDR 2/3 are RAM memory 

Maybe not, its early and baked already


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 11, 2013)

Morning fanny wipes u all alright? Yeh turns was telling me about his new lappy last night didn't have a feckin clue what half of it meant Lol DDR sounds more like a medical procedure lol


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh fukoff yorkie u student lookin muthafuka!!! Dont make me go all gansta on your ass lmao

Ddr3 cunt!!! Sorry was on train and fucked it up so enough of the sarcasm


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Morning all,

Had an interesting day at work yesterday, half the port got pulled into a presentation/meeting with Special Branch as they are trying to crack down on people/gun/drug/cigarette smuggling and were basically offering out anonymous £1k rewards for grassing up people etc, nationwide thing called Operation Yali, well we sat there an listened to em waffle on for ages n put on some shit videos etc etc then when the meeting ended we proceeded to go straight outside an go buy our duty free fags off the boats and me n 2 other lads decided in the spirit of the moment to go roll a joint on the bonnet of their unmarked old bill car n have a smoke lmao

Also they gave out these free thermal mugs with operation yali/crimestoppers etc badges all laser etched into em to everyone so one of these was dutifully used as an ashtray for said Joint and 1 lad in the spirit of things even made himself a milkshake and speed bomb combo in one and yet another lad filled his cup up with piss and (after wiping it for prints being stainless steel) left it on the roof of their car ready for their return lmao

All in all a good day methinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

what's a grand when you could be making 5-10 off a single boat. numpties the old bill.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 11, 2013)

I seen something about private flights and how gangsters are bringing folk over thru em and drugs n guns......no really??? Lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's a grand when you could be making 5-10 off a single boat. numpties the old bill.


Yeah well you think about it, 200 L&M off the boat are £6-14 depending on which boat/crew member an they get sold on for £25-40 for 200 an in the last week alone ive helped bring about 13 of the blue Chep pallets of them off the boats stacked about 5-6ft high lmao, £1k infuckingdeed, twats!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

Owt else interesting coming in? 

never seen these sort of stunts on a roadbike before.

[video=youtube_share;HhabgvIIXik]http://youtu.be/HhabgvIIXik[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I seen something about private flights and how gangsters are bringing folk over thru em and drugs n guns......no really??? Lolol


lol yeah they waffled on about that n all, Operation Pegasus is to combat the aircraft flights n OP Kraken is for boats/ships etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Owt else interesting coming in?
> 
> never seen these sort of stunts on a roadbike before.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;HhabgvIIXik]http://youtu.be/HhabgvIIXik[/video]


Theres always interesting stuff coming thru the docks but just a case of knowing the right people as always lol, n so far ive only found the ppl for the fags lmao, give it time tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

bet it's like season 2 of the wire down there haha.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bet it's like season 2 of the wire down there haha.


lol dont know what the wire is so ya may have to explain that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

was an old channel 4 series about drugs and gangs in the US second series was set in a port where they ferried people and drugs etc. if you've not seen it it's a class show


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was an old channel 4 series about drugs and gangs in the US second series was set in a port where they ferried people and drugs etc. if you've not seen it it's a class show


lol i must admit i dont watch many tv series but yeah ya can pretty much get whatever ya want down here lol, latest thing on offer is stun guns n AK-47 with full mags lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

who's got the cosis cut going at the min?


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

zedd the samurai


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

any ak's going begging sae? that would be the first thing i'd be buying if i were you.

could have real fun with one of those, if it still worked mind and hadn't done the rounds in afghan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

right cheers man.

i have a sneaky feeling that the fairy dropped two livers off.


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

you mean they both look identical? can you tell when they are youngins? i thought you would only tell once they have buds on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

they have exactly the same structure and smell when you rub the stems. looking at them I'd put money they are the same. could be two psycho's but the vine like structure makes me think not and the lack of double serrations.... i dunno. I've asked the fairy for clarification.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who's got the cosis cut going at the min?


be january for me to have sum of them...

the magic week IMO for livers is 11,,, thats what i pulled at and wasspanking nice, 3 weeks nonutes at end like... they wer happy as jak, and like been lollipopped and luuurve mollassis for therfull flower


just sayin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

i like mine taken about 9.5 but to each his own eh. not face meltingly strong but enough to make you content lol. i've never bothered with molasses has anyone actually done a side by side with it yet?


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i like mine taken about 9.5 but to each his own eh. not face meltingly strong but enough to make you content lol. i've never bothered with molasses has anyone actually done a side by side with it yet?


 in my thingy when dry the bud remained sticky but dry andheld its weight much more, but yeh each to ther own

9.5 weeks? would loved to have pulled but they simply wernt ready, u impatiant fooker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine were done at that. Did you not screw yours up with the timer being set wrong?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2013)

bin smoking scrumped hood dried exo.....then this eve bin on the psycho, its still the exo for me, wife and daughter (the adult one not the nipper lol) feel the same....the psycho and livers are def the best weed weve smoked but exo is just that little bit more interesting and for me the taste and joyous stone I get coupled with a true face splitting high...ahhh ive got green again, harvest one week away


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mine were done at that. Did you not screw yours up with the timer being set wrong?


no lol,, not this time, bangon all way thru,, 11 week 7.5 started ripen for 2 weeks till 9.5 ad still wasent happy so ran flush for 3 days then water for a week,

now fuk off bak to your hole


as for exo and livers and physco,,, not gunner start a debate coz its personal pref...but that being said your wrong

nuff said;


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

Right well that's me put in me place lmao. Ask a question n you get all aggy, I'm not yorkie so pipe down.

Besides I'll capitalise it for ya, MINE WAS DONE AT 9.5


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Exo and liversPsychosis........cunts!


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

looking nice hg, looks like it will be a niiiiiiice yield but maybe a bit too much popcorn looks pretty packed in mate, not knocking it tho so dont go angry on me lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> looking nice hg, looks like it will be a niiiiiiice yield but maybe a bit too much popcorn looks pretty packed in mate, not knocking it tho so dont go angry on me lolol


Your absolutly right m8, I let them veg an extra week that I didn't really want so I could try rootin clones in the same room. I have cut loads off and bent them loads so most of the tops are the same height and I'm goina go choppin more off in a day or two, hopefully that'll stop some popcorn but still more than I wanted

the psycho in the bucket looks like she'll be a good one, I'll get it out for a pic when she's budding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

Canny cannopy there like. Your livers looks well behind the rest mind...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol lol don,, haha i know your not yman, ur his online msn gay mansex lover... its cool its 2013 after all.. ..... u kow if im mad, my spelling goes to shit...more than normal


HG- nice man, i do hope thats a room within a room, but obviously its not, with reflectors like that it will fucking glow brother, the outside wall will anyways, tbh im surpised u used reflectors, rather than spending 3 ton on that drill u shudda bought sum hoods or tubes, and before u say shit, i know the drill is tool of ya trade,, but isent the grow your tade too? just sayin.. dont go all IRA on my ass and send me a letter bomb,,LOL

bushy as fuk tho mate, that would do my fucking head in come trim time,

well its offical its abismal yeild of the 7 flower from clones under 1k

not even gunner say how much coz its sooo fucking embarresing avging 5 oz pr then going to this,,,,, AARGHHH

cunts!


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Your absolutly right m8, I let them veg an extra week that I didn't really want so I could try rootin clones in the same room. I have cut loads off and bent them loads so most of the tops are the same height and I'm goina go choppin more off in a day or two, hopefully that'll stop some popcorn but still more than I wanted
> 
> the psycho in the bucket looks like she'll be a good one, I'll get it out for a pic when she's budding


they look bloody lovely hg, can see some kinda mastergrower has grown them lol just looks tight in there which usually means a fair bit of popcorn it all still sells the same once ya mix it with the bigger nugs but as you know its a fucking pain in the arse to trim lol

you gonna go full dwc next grow then mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> any ak's going begging sae? that would be the first thing i'd be buying if i were you.
> 
> could have real fun with one of those, if it still worked mind and hadn't done the rounds in afghan.


These ones are brand new in the packing grease still straight from the factory, £1200 with a full mag included


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2013)

dwc is nice but yer fucked if thers a blackout and u dont have a few gennys stashed, maybe lollipopping would help HG? rip all that bottom bushy shit off,,, save having the pocorn and its not to late to do it neither.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> they look bloody lovely hg, can see some kinda mastergrower has grown them lol just looks tight in there which usually means a fair bit of popcorn it all still sells the same once ya mix it with the bigger nugs but as you know its a fucking pain in the arse to trim lol
> 
> you gonna go full dwc next grow then mate?


Good job ive a few spare hands come trim and as u say mix it up and it's all good lol. Dunno what I'm doin next, dunno wer I'm goina be m8, might be movin but will still use the wilmas. BUT I have another place I'm using which I'm planning on using the 12 pot DWC system if all goes well


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dwc is nice but yer fucked if thers a blackout and u dont have a few gennys stashed, maybe lollipopping would help HG? rip all that bottom bushy shit off,,, save having the pocorn and its not to late to do it neither.


I've been rippin shit off all along m8, them plants are no bigger than 3 foot at the min I'd say and their goina get a last trim soon, and stop slaggin the room cunt, the temps are pretty low in ther


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> These ones are brand new in the packing grease still straight from the factory, £1200 with a full mag included


im not starting no argument or am i calling you a lier but i do find that hard to beleive, one a good semi auto pistol in most parts will cost near as much two them blank firing guns that been converted still cost near half what your qouteing for a fucking ak three if they where that cheap they would be used much more and there would be much more media coverage of said useage i dont doubt any gun can be brought but i find a ak with a full mag at that price to be far too cheap sae, whys that?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Cant wait till tomorrow, will finally have enough damn fucking money to finally turn the HPs on lmao, gonna top all 4 plants 2moz n chuck the tops in the cloner then use them either as next round or as mums methinks


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 11, 2013)

afternoon all.......


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Power outage with a dwc is no worse than with soil. You can go cpl dys without airpump running. All you have to do is add a lil H202 to maintain 02 levels.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Power outage with a dwc is no worse than with soil. You can go cpl dys without airpump running. All you have to do is add a lil H202 to maintain 02 levels.


oh soz dint realise u simply need to ad c202 in soil,,,,,,

if uwasent growing tht method ud say the same,but since u are,, ur disagreeing,, CUNT! plus u gunner pp home form work to do the c202?? u know ud shit your pants if u pal rang saying powercut, been of for a day... lol... menna grow beasts tho dwc,just not for me,, coco FTW. imo


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

a power cut for any grower soil,dwc,coco all means the same fuck the growing system its about them fans n filters going down, but in 5+ yr of growing i never had a power cut lmao


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh soz dint realise u simply need to ad c202 in soil,,,,,,
> 
> if uwasent growing tht method ud say the same,but since u are,, ur disagreeing,, CUNT! plus u gunner pp home form work to do the c202?? u know ud shit your pants if u pal rang saying powercut, been of for a day... lol... menna grow beasts tho dwc,just not for me,, coco FTW. imo


Wtf was all that ranting and bs? 
I stated a simple fucking fact, all you have to do is add H202 and you'll be fine in power outage. 
What do you think the airstones do, they add oxygen to solution.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 11, 2013)

its 24 hrs before the pants would drown but why risk it? buy one of these

http://www.google.com/shopping/product/5183153686507279347

and what u talking to me rambo? really?

gtf

no rant lol hg,, u take me to literally, just concerned as a few i know ran dwc and its rather unforgiving, more so that that rockwool shite,

just know how much u need this,,and that your not around a lot


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't run dwc, I do flood n drain.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

i aint talking to you at all numpty im just adding me piece to a convo is that allowed??? is this your thread??? next up your be telling people how to grow livers after only growing the once lmfao........


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im not starting no argument or am i calling you a lier but i do find that hard to beleive, one a good semi auto pistol in most parts will cost near as much two them blank firing guns that been converted still cost near half what your qouteing for a fucking ak three if they where that cheap they would be used much more and there would be much more media coverage of said useage i dont doubt any gun can be brought but i find a ak with a full mag at that price to be far too cheap sae, whys that?


No idea mate but they have appeared a few times over the years an thats the normal price they go for but normally they dont come with any ammo, ive known 2 ppl to buy one over the years, 1 was a Ukranian copy but worked fine and the other was a genuine one but he had to source a firing pin for it , both fired fine an are still around, ive never bought a gun to be fair so couldnt comment on the price either way, nearly everything ive fired over the years has belonged to the RAF/Army or Qinetic lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> No idea mate but they have appeared a few times over the years an thats the normal price they go for but normally they dont come with any ammo, ive known 2 ppl to buy one over the years, 1 was a Ukranian copy but worked fine and the other was a genuine one but he had to source a firing pin for it , both fired fine an are still around, ive never bought a gun to be fair so couldnt comment on the price either way, nearly everything ive fired over the years has belonged to the RAF/Army or Qinetic lol


im no expert in guns either sae, and in been speakin with u for yrs hence why i added im not calling u out, just seems so cheap mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im no expert in guns either sae, and in been speakin with u for yrs hence why i added im not calling u out, just seems so cheap mate.


Yeah I know what your saying mate but honest answer is i just dont know lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

Out of interest whats the going rate on a clean not been used in crime handgun up your way? It ranges from £500-1000 down here


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 11, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its 24 hrs before the pants would drown but why risk it? buy one of these
> 
> http://www.google.com/shopping/product/5183153686507279347
> 
> ...


Unless you have ran it u wouldn't know, I've done the single bucket and it's a piece of piss so far, my airpump goes off for 6 hours a night. Bring on the 12 pot te I grow some monsters, even the auto in it yielded 2 oz and it had about 3 weeks to go but I chopped it


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest whats the going rate on a clean not been used in crime handgun up your way? It ranges from £500-1000 down here


my way nowday i couldnt get a gun for love nor money sae, but back in e london a good semi auto would go for 800-1200, a convert 300-600 pistols i might add lol not fucking ak's lol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 11, 2013)

I love my guns lmaoooooo blappppppppppppppp pfffft......cheapest side by side shotty ive seen is 25 sqid lmao...anyways lets not get into guns got a headache ..cut hole out celing got me wilmas n lights n shit up there now just got to pik up second tent to moz then set it up...then bord n replaster celing.........lmao im gonna take pic of hole yll piss ya self


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 11, 2013)

...................


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 11, 2013)

went to tattoo shop today to book in to start my other sleve on other arm.....bludy feb I got to wait till he booked up...so got 3 hours in lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> went to tattoo shop today to book in to start my other sleve on other arm.....bludy feb I got to wait till he booked up...so got 3 hours in lol


speakin of waiting for apps, i got a dodgy tooth mate dentist has refused to take it out says it will crumble so gotta go hosp, the fucking thing is aways getting infected n giving me ag but closest app from the hosp to have it taken out is april the 7th next year lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> speakin of waiting for apps, i got a dodgy tooth mate dentist has refused to take it out says it will crumble so gotta go hosp, the fucking thing is aways getting infected n giving me ag but closest app from the hosp to have it taken out is april the 7th next year lolol


Try that free dental hospital in London mate, think its Kings college hospital or summat, less than a week normally for an app


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 11, 2013)

fuk about that's a piss take mate....get the wisky n pliers that's what I did the once lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Try that free dental hospital in London mate, think its Kings college hospital or summat, less than a week normally for an app


i been there sae years ago n like you say they sorted me out very quick, i now live near a hundred miles away mate, but the local hosp has a emergency dentist fingy am gonna have to go cause its doing me fucking nut in..


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> fuk about that's a piss take mate....get the wisky n pliers that's what I did the once lol


im almost there imc its fucking doing me in geezer, i was thinking cheap pliers with sum kinda rubber wraped round the ends for grip, but its a way back molar that aint gonna come out easy im scared lmfao lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2013)

night all im gonna crash as knackered from work, chat to yas all properly in the morning


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning all


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2925433View attachment 2925434View attachment 2925435 Exo and liversView attachment 2925436View attachment 2925437Psychosis........cunts!


lookin goooooood man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

my first round in a long time, 2 n half weeks in.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2013)

don I got that thing the fairy is leaving about now....bit pressed for time this arvo so need to get on it..emailed ya mate


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2013)

fairys flown Don SD tmrw b4 1....padded and vac d


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

DIY and juggle around day.
I'll have the raised platform and a frame for the screen done by late afternoon.








Space left for another 5" Rhino to slot in later with a T flange to connect the 2 and pull through both with the speed controlled Ruck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

Pro Zeddd, nice one fella


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

These Dogs are getting tall.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

looking good yorkie, I've wanted some of that black plastic coated ducting for a while. 

Dog going in there aye? think that's what you said

EDIT: spoke too soon lol nice looking scrogs man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking good yorkie, I've wanted some of that black plastic coated ducting for a while.
> 
> Dog going in there aye? think that's what you said
> 
> EDIT: spoke too soon lol nice looking scrogs man


Yeah that plastic coated ducting is the shit but it's just regular ducting with black tape wrapped all the way up the length I've sussed out.
I'm getting a silencer for the end before the down vent after this crop (I've had my eye on one for a while now) and insulate the rest of the duct with loft wool.

No man the Dogs are for another spot, I'm going halfs with an old pal who's on a Yorkie apprenticeship lol.
Between us they'll be some dank and fun times ahead for sure.
The MOT has run out on my car so I still can't get some boards to sort his loft out yet, won't be long though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

The Anesthesia male and female are for a seed run but I'll have to clone em both down as we don't really have the space for em at that size yet, I'll have to see how it goes once his loft is boarded.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2013)

What size pots are them dogs in Yorki? 3lt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> What size pots are them dogs in Yorki? 3lt?


.......1L mate.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow lol. What you doing. Throwing them in bigger pots for flower?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Wow lol. What you doing. Throwing them in bigger pots for flower?


Aye, 10's.


----------



## iiKode (Dec 12, 2013)

well some of you may know, i fucked up, caught with dry weed, got court, dont worry phones were stashed and they never took my pc, took all my equipment, few assult charges, and intimidating a witness? but i told em no fuckin proof, ad to get to fuck, caight with bags an scales, i know stupid me but i never knew my fuckin grassin neighbor was going to call the police, i shoud of told them to search his house since he buys fucking weed off of me, apart from that lads im fuckin dandy, got lay ons to pick up so least im not completley fucked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

all go for the new year then yorkie. i mind on you saying that Anesthesia was the dogs danglies a while back


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2013)

If I did 12/12 from seed what would you think I would get best results from under a 600. 4 in 10lt pots or 9 in 5lt pots?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well some of you may know, i fucked up, caught with dry weed, got court, dont worry phones were stashed and they never took my pc, took all my equipment, few assult charges, and intimidating a witness? but i told em no fuckin proof, ad to get to fuck, caight with bags an scales, i know stupid me but i never knew my fuckin grassin neighbor was going to call the police, i shoud of told them to search his house since he buys fucking weed off of me, apart from that lads im fuckin dandy, got lay ons to pick up so least im not completley fucked.



Fucking pisses me off that, the amount of folk who smoke a weed yet wouldn't condone anybody growing it!

Where the fuck do they think it comes from?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> If I did 12/12 from seed what would you think I would get best results from under a 600. 4 in 10lt pots or 9 in 5lt pots?


9 in 5's all day long.

12/12 is all about numbers.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2013)

iiKode said:


> well some of you may know, i fucked up, caught with dry weed, got court, dont worry phones were stashed and they never took my pc, took all my equipment, few assult charges, and intimidating a witness? but i told em no fuckin proof, ad to get to fuck, caight with bags an scales, i know stupid me but i never knew my fuckin grassin neighbor was going to call the police, i shoud of told them to search his house since he buys fucking weed off of me, apart from that lads im fuckin dandy, got lay ons to pick up so least im not completley fucked.


Shit man, gutted for ya. Sounds like ur neighbour needs a slap lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 9 in 5's all day long.
> 
> 12/12 is all about numbers.


Yeah I was thinking that, jus didn't know if a 600 would cut it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all go for the new year then yorkie. i mind on you saying that Anesthesia was the dogs danglies a while back


It's got potential.

A select Herijuana male put over the old Positronics Skunk/Afghan clone only.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I was thinking that, jus didn't know if a 600 would cut it.


Well 12/12 you would have a much smaller pot/canopy footprint and also shorter plants so you could get em all under and perform no bother.

The smaller footprint is exactly why I veg mostly in 1L airpots, I can get more plants in the same space under the same light.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2013)

put as many as u can under it whilst still hitting over 50 k lux on the canopy....prob nearer 12 mate but 9 is safer


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 12, 2013)

Was thinking that aswell zedd. Would prob have to do 12 in 3lt pots tho. Mite get a bit packed in a 0.8m tent tho mind you lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Was thinking that aswell zedd. Would prob have to do 12 in 3lt pots tho. Mite get a bit packed in a 0.8m tent tho mind you lol


yeah 3 litre is plenty 12/12 good tent for a 600........lux city


----------



## CheeseLouise (Dec 12, 2013)

hi guys ltns did any of you try or hear of dark delight strain ? 
any info greatly appreciated .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking pisses me off that, the amount of folk who smoke a weed yet wouldn't condone anybody growing it!
> 
> Where the fuck do they think it comes from?


id make that cunting neighbours life a living hell...frame him with some heroin n scales hahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 2926416View attachment 2926417View attachment 2926418View attachment 2926419 heres a few pics of my Norther lights blue auto,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

and heres a cpl shots of my purple paralysis & big bang

View attachment 2926466View attachment 2926467View attachment 2926468View attachment 2926469


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

well 1 tent setup with Wilma 25l in gonna be tight but think will be ok...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2013)

@gary looking good man, looks scrump worthy, not that i condone that in anyway,lol,,, bowt time u saw some bud and not fucking balls!


imc, wilmas grow beasts,,, and thats in a normal wilma system,, that big pot wilma u got thers gunna grow fonkers! IMO, use a MH for veg, stop the stretch


@yorkie, so mr knowledagble bollox, i ordered a t4 and its only came with a 2700k bulb,, for fuksake. but im reading that 2700k can have better if not better rsults


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

yer got me a couple of Philips mh for veg and Philips green for flower just aint switched the bulbs back over yet......prob only gonna do 2 to 3 weeks veg on the exo as these tents aint very high.... gone with dutch pro and 60/40 mix


IC3M4L3 said:


> @gary looking good man, looks scrump worthy, not that i condone that in anyway,lol,,, bowt time u saw some bud and not fucking balls!
> 
> 
> imc, wilmas grow beasts,,, and thats in a normal wilma system,, that big pot wilma u got thers gunna grow fonkers! IMO, use a MH for veg, stop the stretch
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

cheers ice, gonna leave it tho its only 42 days old from seed so still got at least 4 more weeks till ready, 
and yeah its about time i got some bud just a pity i cudnt get any done b4 xmas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2013)

@yorkie crap that- noticed u whoring yourself out round the WWW- u commented on athread wer the same wa asked,


@imc yeh,, err ur soil aintcha?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

60/40 mix.......coco n pebbles....


IC3M4L3 said:


> @yorkie crap that- noticed u whoring yourself out round the WWW- u commented on athread wer the same wa asked,
> 
> 
> @imc yeh,, err ur soil aintcha?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> 60/40 mix.......coco n pebbles....


 err that dutch pro is sooo overrated as with advanced and humbolds, no point man, ur in coco so use canna or biobzz, suppose its personal preference, why not go organic,,, i.e no checmical nutes? im trying that way, the only chemicl i now use is pk


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

already brought the stuff 5 ltrs of each keep me going a bit.....its ment to do the job mate pulled 40+ of his 8 pot so cant be 2 bad..just the explode tad expensive......didn't think much of the canna last grow tbh......think im going with the 8 exo first time round then psy next...


IC3M4L3 said:


> err that dutch pro is sooo overrated as with advanced and humbolds, no point man, ur in coco so use canna or biobzz, suppose its personal preference, why not go organic,,, i.e no checmical nutes? im trying that way, the only chemicl i now use is pk


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

me exo mom.... and cuts staring to root so all good... psy think got bit of heat stress being under open 400 mh....but not worrid she will keep going for nother 3 mnths till need her lol ....


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 12, 2013)

clones n mums are looking nice mate, many people have problems with cloning sum who can grow real good but then struggle with cloning??? i always found keeping it simple with the cloning n not over spraying them worked for me.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 12, 2013)

@gboy i been reading they have grounded all the heli's up your way, time to fill the house up with 600s lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

1st cuts i ever got were in rockwool cubes, so i always tried to clone in them myself with NO success at all, switched to jiffy pellets this year and 100% success rate so far, i thnk the medium plays a big part in the process


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

I struggled at first wen I tried mate....but yer found my way ant they never fail I don't really spray tbh lmao all I do is wen jiffy goies dry dipp it in water then back into prop the loose water that goes in bottom or tray turns to condensation in end...and I just leave them


rambo22 said:


> clones n mums are looking nice mate, many people have problems with cloning sum who can grow real good but then struggle with cloning??? i always found keeping it simple with the cloning n not over spraying them worked for me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> @gboy i been reading they have grounded all the heli's up your way, time to fill the house up with 600s lol


yeah i read that in the news earlier but they were all back up flying again 2nite was less than 24hrs dwn time,


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

exactly the same mate I cldnt get fbuk all going in rockwool...switched to jiff and easy as pie.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> 1st cuts i ever got were in rockwool cubes, so i always tried to clone in them myself with NO success at all, switched to jiffy pellets this year and 100% success rate so far, i thnk the medium plays a big part in the process


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

after this run ill take cuts for new moms then flower them 2 beasts lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

yeah im flowering my exo mum now mate, took cuts b4 tho and got 1 nice one vegging away for a new mum. couldnt resist wanted to try my own exo asap lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 12, 2013)

i was the same always used jiffy pellets hated the rockwool n the root riot cubes, but one of the last batch's of clones i dont no why but i done half of them in them rockwool cubes n its about the not overwatering again i just soaked em then put the clones in n didnt really touch again, all rooted i was well fucking pleased lol but out of choice id always just use jiffys.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

ha ha fair play yer im looking fwd to trying it meself to c what the crak is on it....hopefully wilmas will do it good and pull nice bit off them....


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah im flowering my exo mum now mate, took cuts b4 tho and got 1 nice one vegging away for a new mum. couldnt resist wanted to try my own exo asap lol


what do you grow in gboy? soil or coco?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

yer good little things them jiffys....work wonders


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

heres my exo mum with lights off 2nite, she been in the flower tent about a week now, got a little stressed from the move from a cfl to hps so ive moved her to side of tent with a 300w cfl all to herself as well as indirect light from the 600 hps


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

i grow in biobizz allmix soil m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 12, 2013)

well eitherway IMC ther doing the do matey, very nicely, last time i used a wilma the fukers grow higher than the lights could go,, nitemare 

so just looking for uk stock of ps4,, seems argos will have a dliery tomorrow, so i gues sim going to argos! lol

a guys just offered me the killzone budle with extra pad and camera for 470 brand new/insured/delivered.

hmm i may have to go dig sum cash up tonight at sum point,,,,


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i grow in biobizz allmix soil m8


i do love that flavour the allmix n bio-bizz nute gives you, ive grown the same strains quite a few time in either canna coco n there nutes or allmix n bio nutes n theres a big difference in flavour, oh yeah that rep u gave me lmao too fucking right mate earn of em....


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 12, 2013)

yer I think im gonna have prob with hight ill scrog them with net best I can but in end ill prob have to bend tops over lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

yeah ive messed about with different soils and nutes over the years but i find biobizz to be one of the best, i use grow, bloom & topmax and also add a little Magne-cal from plant magic. got pk there as well but i didnt find much difference last run so not using it again, just ripen for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah ive messed about with different soils and nutes over the years but i find biobizz to be one of the best, i use grow, bloom & topmax and also add a little Magne-cal from plant magic. got pk there as well but i didnt find much difference last run so not using it again, just ripen for the last 2 weeks.


snap lol thats pretty much what i used for years too, although i would disagree bout the pk ii would use it once the buds where forming up roughly wk 3 and then to wk 6 when i would cut all nutes n only use ripen n water to wk 8 which i pretty much chopped most strains at, hence why i liked the exo it was always the most ready at 8, when ya grinding them out you want a 8 wk finisher.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2013)

i might do a side by side test with this grow then and do 3 with pk and 3 without and see the difference. my big bang is ment to be ready about week 8 but the purps is a 10 week strain, from now on will be sticking to exo hopefully so 8 weeks all the way


----------



## iiKode (Dec 12, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking pisses me off that, the amount of folk who smoke a weed yet wouldn't condone anybody growing it!
> 
> Where the fuck do they think it comes from?


i never toold him i grew it either, fucking bitch that he is, just because he works offshore he thinks hes all high and mighty, then sits and calls me a drug lord to the police, while he has a sack of weed in his house HE BOUGHT THE FUCKING DAY BEFORE, i had the right mind to grass him up for that, but yeah im no snitch ill take it on the chin, ad just because me and a few mates knocked on his door balaclavad up, i get intimidating a witness charge, fuck iv got a good few mates who will say i was with them all mother fucking night long, fuck him ill get him while he walks his dog, if hes ever brave enough to leave his house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

This is for you Ic3, off the guy who first sorted any livers cuts.


oscaroscar said:


> Nine weeks. After that it won't really get
> any heavier the high will vary the longer
> you leave it. I've let some go to twelve
> weeks but that was because i didn't chop
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> This is for you Ic3, off the guy who first sorted any livers cuts.


Don is that the geeza u said got purps in his livers?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

that's the chap aye, his was in a loft though so you'd expect a colour change in the cooler months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

looked like this:







Ic3, did yours look like that at 11 weeks?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

the times I got the best secondary colouration was when yhere was more bloodmeal in my soil but I dunno if that was it, got a new soil im working with which is allmix coco perlite guano mychor....so far its got the psycho to week 2 of flip with water and a bit of fish/alg foliar...seems make the leaves intesne green and vibrant with all sorts of hues of darkgreen patterning...liking it but no hotter, lets see what the exo livers do with it...also not had to use magnecal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

wish i had the space to fuck around with organics and soil. allmix coco perlite guano mychor, should be a good base for a while man. you ever try any compost tea's?


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

soil is for farmers, or possibly my trousers.

been doing a shawny and eating maccys at 2 bells, i won't be off the khazi today!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

I've coincidentally been looking into biobizz n canna was thinking of going with the canna but since the "boost" is outrageously over priced I was thinking of ripen by ghe.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2013)

canna is over rated m8, get the biobizz u wont be disappointed


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 13, 2013)

morning people. whats everyone upto?&#8203;


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> canna is over rated m8, get the biobizz u wont be disappointed



advanced and humbold is over rated,IMO

canna just does what it says,,,,, but again,, each to ther own

and niggga im on the hunt for a ps4,, thats my mission today,,


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gonna start using that rippen as off tomorrow, blue cheese is 6weeks then and i wanna have it down at around 8weeks. yeah i was thinking to get the xbox one but seen it playing and not over impressed to be honest. Think ps4 would be the better option.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

The retailer that im going to be buying from said I can get free postage to Ireland if I buy the canna range so its gonna be pretty much the same price but im not out of my vitalink yet so ill sit n wait n put 20 aside each week n keep reading up on them...anyone know which is of a higher concentration? im going to be buying 5ltr bottles btw so I wont have to buy more for a good while...if I had to money id buy both n do a side by side comparison which im going to do with my airpot n reg pot with my bluexliver.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

a 5ltr canna coco a and b will give you at least 2kg, if not you must be doing something wrong. not bad for 35 quid imo.

canna is not over priced or over rated it is simply the standard in hydropoinics.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wish i had the space to fuck around with organics and soil. allmix coco perlite guano mychor, should be a good base for a while man. you ever try any compost tea's?


yeah man I love aact but I turned a fancy bathroom into a shit factory...omg that stuff gets everywhere frankly my stress levels couldn't cope with the extra mes.....mrs was raising eyebrows...scary.....but yeah I a diff set up I go act all the way to mid flower and the plants love it....tryin the hot airy soil to see if its as good....likin the results and the flav


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 13, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Gonna start using that rippen as off tomorrow, blue cheese is 6weeks then and i wanna have it down at around 8weeks. yeah i was thinking to get the xbox one but seen it playing and not over impressed to be honest. Think ps4 would be the better option.


wait extra week,

wouldnt u rather have a better product than a pulled early attempt? u was always asing bowt yeilds and problems,,, ther is one, ur pulling early,, wait till week 7,5 run ripen for 2 weeks then water for 3 days,,,

trust!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Morning turd burglars.....canna gets the job done but they can shove their nutes up their arse apart from pk and coco na mean..biobizz all the way with plant magic granules and magne cal. Liquid seaweed and fish mix for foiler they foooooooookin love it......oh and give em lots a lovin


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've coincidentally been looking into biobizz n canna was thinking of going with the canna but since the "boost" is outrageously over priced I was thinking of ripen by ghe.


ripen has pk nutes.....boost has magic fairy juice(bs).........diff products for dif stages


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning turd burglars.....canna gets the job done but they can shove their nutes up their arse apart from pk and coco na mean..biobizz all the way with plant magic granules and magne cal. Liquid seaweed and fish mix for foiler they foooooooookin love it......oh and give em lots a lovin


"turd burglars"...isnt that Beavis n butthead? Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ripen has pk nutes.....boost has magic fairy juice(bs).........diff products for dif stages


yeah the boost is suppose to have some rare plant extract or some crap haha thanks for the heads up, I thought the ripen was intended for late flowering like the boost...which would you recommend to replace the boost(shits outragiously expensive) ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> a 5ltr canna coco a and b will give you at least 2kg, if not you must be doing something wrong. not bad for 35 quid imo.
> 
> canna is not over priced or over rated it is simply the standard in hydropoinics.


I suppose canna is just most well known when I came into growing that's was all I heard of so just went for it didn't like all the salts in it tho.....and canna boost that is expensive tackle when top max is less than half price and basically the same thing but without the beans arse smell to it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

canna boost is way over priced for what it is, still not the most crazy priced shit, atami bloombastic is good swag but it's daft money. looks like liquid metal for some reason ?!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canna boost is way over priced for what it is, still not the most crazy priced shit, atami bloombastic is good swag but it's daft money. looks like liquid metal for some reason ?!


what product would you recommend? I've seen some of your posts on the canna thread from like 2011 ish haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha Yeh bloombastic is my local shop £110 a litre I think might b 140 can't remember fuck that for a laugh mate...worse thing is folk buy it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

That's a fucking joke haha fucking 5ltr of the boost is like 145 ish haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

i use PK and ripen but not for any longer than a week, i've actually burnt my plants by overdoing ripen. i've used humboldts snow storm and purple maxx before and they do work but you have to import them and that's pricy.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 13, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait extra week,
> 
> wouldnt u rather have a better product than a pulled early attempt? u was always asing bowt yeilds and problems,,, ther is one, ur pulling early,, wait till week 7,5 run ripen for 2 weeks then water for 3 days,,,
> 
> trust!


your right mate i wouldnt pull it early but i got an house inspection so its gotta be done im afraid. Know itll be better to let it go longer but itll stink to much to hide somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i use PK and ripen but not for any longer than a week, i've actually burnt my plants by overdoing ripen. i've used humboldts snow storm and purple maxx before and they do work but you have to import them and that's pricy.


so its ok to use ripen? That was my initial game plan, just use ut at week 7 or so as its suppose to give great taste n pushes out all the N..... Im in Ireland so I buy my stuff off English eBay that's why the free postage with the canna range is so appealing.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 13, 2013)

anyone going dam in april? be good to meet up am looking to go with a pal.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

i use boost and bloombastic  worth every penny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> i use boost and bloombastic  worth every penny


after forking out that much id atleast expect some flowers for being fucked that hard haha


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

i grow my own flowers, a great way to make myself feel better after spending all of that monies!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha I know u gotta love em but fuck knocking a £10 cocktail up the ladies everytime they need feed...do u really use bloombastic? Lol

Its suppose to really concentrated as well ain't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

This is why I like the English thread, so many different opinions from credible sources.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;37n5J_azz9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37n5J_azz9s[/video]

of course i do, 0.5ml/l for 2 weeks near the end. super concentrated so it goes a long way. this grow i used half of a 35 pound bottle.

a small investment for a large return, not to mention bag appeal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> of course i do, 0.5ml/l for 2 weeks near the end. super concentrated so it goes a long way.
> 
> a small investment for a large return, not to mention bag appeal.


have you done any side by side comparisons?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

I suppose that ain't too bad I've never heard of any results from any1 my local said he sells it and they like it but the price has always scared me haha they say u get what u pay for but nutes is a funny old game ain't it


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

i have done 2 grows without it and they both had less resin, density and smell, enough to convince me that it does work.

i'm lazy and anything that makes my life easier is an easy choice, i'd love to do an organic grow but not while i have a full time job and bills to pay.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 13, 2013)

Right well that all 4 plants topped and the HPS on at last, cloner sprayer has decided to play up so ive just had to put the cuts into some starter soil for the time being , lets hope they root lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

what you growing? 
i'm sure the cuts will be fine so long as it doesn't get too dry in there and you don't move them around too much.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> what you growing?
> i'm sure the cuts will be fine so long as it doesn't get too dry in there and you don't move them around too much.


1 QQx DOG
2 QQxLivers
1 S.A.G.E


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

still unsexed like? lets hope you have better luck than grybhoy eh!.

all females for you, espeialy the QQxlivers, ireckon that should be a winner, clone only taste with an extra layer of resin.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> still unsexed like? lets hope you have better luck than grybhoy eh!.
> 
> all females for you, espeialy the QQxlivers, ireckon that should be a winner, clone only taste with an extra layer of resin.


yup still unsexed, dont even know if these beans are fems or regs lmao

right off to work spk to yas all after 10pm


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

all part of the growing from seed game, it can be a fun one.

have a goodun


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

My initial issue with the seedlings flopping over is sorted ...was down to the cheap ass LED.the fem dog im growing is looking sweet, real bushy already n much bigger than the rest n its easier going than the og kush which craves attention n had a few mutated leafs at the start.all the bluexlivers are up n looking good but that dogs just amazing some odor coming off already(very mild mind you) more so than the og kush.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

does it have big fat conker leaves on it? love the dog, wish i had some going now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> does it have big fat conker leaves on it? love the dog, wish i had some going now.


yea, they dwarf the og kush so im gonna assume its the hermi free pheno (if I remember correctly)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got back from town got all the Mrs birthday and Xmas prezzies....pain in the arse I tell ya its like towns full of cattle that need herding and showing where to go....next time I'm taking a sjambok with me Lol start whipping the fuckers


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just got back from town got all the Mrs birthday and Xmas prezzies....pain in the arse I tell ya its like towns full of cattle that need herding and showing where to go....next time I'm taking a sjambok with me Lol start whipping the fuckers


we agreed not to buy pressies for each other....kids tho....fukin santas gonna be busy by the looks, im just glad ive got some green to get me thru the rellies visit.....well love if u want them all busted and dragged out of bed in the middle of nthe nite if we get the key......she doesn't invite them to stay for long thank fuk


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

now that would be worth a chuckle or two.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha Yeh that'd be fucked wouldn't it....kids don't know how lucky they are nowadays do they to be fair tho mine arnt getting a great deal this year still fuckin plenty tho....we weren't gonna get each other ote either but I know what she's like Lol she'll sit there all day with a face like a slapped arse if I didn't get her anything women aye


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 13, 2013)

Hard enough getting by without kids! Dont know how you guys manage it tbh. Me mates say you just find a way to manage and money sort of makes itself available.

Got the missus a new phone. Sisters and me old man are only others I have to buy for. 

Be glad once xmas done and im down to days before chop chop!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

ive put me foot down this year....no plastic shit or anything that makes a fukin noise....im getting on and I fukin hate talking/singing toys.......fukin hate them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

zeddd said:


> ive put me foot down this year....no plastic shit or anything that makes a fukin noise....im getting on and I fukin hate talking/singing toys.......fukin hate them


Haha I wish mate my youngest is 2 on the 22nd gonna be loads a noisey shit bouncing and rolling round the front room


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha I wish mate my youngest is 2 on the 22nd gonna be loads a noisey shit bouncing and rolling round the front room


my youngest is also 2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeh their noisy enough on their own ain't they Lol never mind all the other shit....we got him a little kids ipad sort a thing that's a noisy fucker...the presents other folk get are always a bastard aswell..


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

I got mine plain wooden bricks. He likes building rockets cars and boats with them....he can stack them taller than himself....hours of fun


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2013)

thank fuck im passed the toddler stage now, my youngest is 5 now thank fuck, all 3 of them at school and have learnt the lesson in my house toys are for the bedroom so they play there not in the living room


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

Lol my lads got some of them there my grans old ones years old but had to take emnoff him I prefers lobbin em at everyone Lol and they come keen on the old swede


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I got mine plain wooden bricks. He likes building rockets cars and boats with them....he can stack them taller than himself....hours of fun


Ya tight old cunt ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2013)

I had to buy em on the internet and that costs money....cant shoplift em


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 13, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand there off lol. Hope a couple of them are bitches or I'm gonna be wounded lol

Evening all. Lol ain't Christmas such a peaceful time of year!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2013)

evening spoons, good to see ya up and running again m8, hope u get a cpl nice girls out of them


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah so do I mate! Lol hope the exo x dreamtime and the sc x slh are ladies. Really fancy a taste of the sc x slh but iv been told it's a 12 weeker :/ there all gonna b mothers though for my next run, gonna do 9 12/12.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+fried_chicken_hooded_sweatshirt,173351875

Just found this site hot shit loads of smart hoodies yano the cannabis related sort Lol I quite like this one


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 13, 2013)

dramas lol was just having a drink with the missus and her friend im smoking outside threw me fag in the direction of rubbish bags thought i had set em on fire cause could smell rubber burning the girls where having a go at me throwing water on the bin bags but it was next doors car fucking alight, kitchen starts filling up with some nasty acrid smoke just grabbed the kids out there beds n done one after calling 999 of course, then the tyres started to explode n there garage caught light too, all sorted now tho thank fuck.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> dramas lol was just having a drink with the missus and her friend im smoking outside threw me fag in the direction of rubbish bags thought i had set em on fire cause could smell rubber burning the girls where having a go at me throwing water on the bin bags but it was next doors car fucking alight, kitchen starts filling up with some nasty acrid smoke just grabbed the kids out there beds n done one after calling 999 of course, then the tyres started to explode n there garage caught light too, all sorted now tho thank fuck.


bloody hell that's a drama u don't need when chillin....grow op wired bad...?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

So was it your tab end that set the motor ahad? Bet they're gutted. Just what you need at crimbo, your wheels going up.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

don't be blaming sambo, there was an asian looking guy hanging around looking shifty, he had a black mate and they where defo tooting rocks and emptying the pipe on to the car tyres.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So was it your tab end that set the motor ahad? Bet they're gutted. Just what you need at crimbo, your wheels going up.


u get that thing don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah zeddd I did man, emailed you yesterday to let ya know


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 14, 2013)

lol no it werent me ya gits, firemen reckon it was a electrical fire i dont really understand that tho the car wasnt running or nowt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

I was just about to ask how the fuck you set a car on fire with a fag lol....I've done a field once when I was kid...walking thru it just flicked me lighter on some dry grass...next day going to school the whole bloody field was black hahaha...felt proper naughty lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 14, 2013)

you twisted firestarter bizz lol where i threw me fag n the car where not in the same direction deffo wasnt me, was abit mad how quick it went up one min just thought i had set the binbags alight next min the kitchens filling up with smoke n tyres are exploding lol firemen where on it real quick tho literally a few mins from calling them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha Yeh....can imagine how you thought it was u tho lol....tyre smokes nasty ain't it not what u want coming in the kitchen are they alloy wheels? £30 a piece down ere no tyres


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

i reckon it would be hard to start a fire with a ciggie butt, even if you throw one in petrol like in the films it never seems to go up. then again look at kings cross


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> i reckon it would be hard to start a fire with a ciggie butt, even if you throw one in petrol like in the films it never seems to go up. then again look at kings cross


that was fucking rough, i was living in london at the time a kid or teacher i carnt member, from me school died there. that was rubbish that collected under the escalators n then caught light from a cig wasnt it, fuck that tho must have been terrifying.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Morning lads, the canna boosts magic ingredient is suppose to be triacontanol which is really fucking cheap to buy by itself n they have versions that are soluble in water (otherwise U can dissolve it in alcohol n something else) which U foliar feed. gonna order it after the new year n see what its like.

alfalfa is extremely high in triacontanol if ur organic.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeh u can put a fag out in petrol strange ain't it think it needs a naked flame or sumthin. I was in the shed the other night candle set fire to me snot rags Lol [email protected] talk to yorkie bout tria mate Lol he'll fill u in


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads, the canna boosts magic ingredient is suppose to be triacontanol which is really fucking cheap to buy by itself n they have versions that are soluble in water (otherwise U can dissolve it in alcohol n something else) which U foliar feed. gonna order it after the new year n see what its like.


Yorkie has already tried that tricontanol stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yorkie has already tried that tricontanol stuff


do you know how it went?


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

relax you were slagging the boost off something ruthless the other day now you want to try the main ingredient of it to see if it works?

why not just buy a 0.3l boost and try it on one plant?

it also conmtains sugars and other voodo witchdoctor magicness so you will be missing out just buying a plant growth regulator.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

ghb said:


> relax you were slagging the boost off something ruthless the other day now you want to try the main ingredient of it to see if it works?
> 
> why not just buy a 0.3l boost and try it on one plant?
> 
> it also conmtains sugars and other voodo witchdoctor magicness so you will be missing out just buying a plant growth regulator.


was the price that I couldn't get over mate just wanted a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> do you know how it went?


Youll have to ask him m8


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

the price is pretty high for a suposedly useless bit of nutritionless shite. if used correctly though it will make your plants explode with growth.

£165 for 5l that will last me til at least next crimbo, i still struggle to see how you class that as expensive mind.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

To be fair boost is a good product but imo I'd say topmax is just as good..they say its expensive cuz its brewed in vats for about 5 months or something....what about 12yr whisky can get a litre a that for bout 12 squid...not knockin boost just the price


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

never used topmax so i can't argue about it being the same or better or worse.

look at aptus nutrients if you want to moan about prices, i think they are in the lead at the minute for base nutrients.

still, it doesn't matter what you feed your girls ( diamonds and platimun are not fertiliser!) you will re-coup any costs involved by tentfold if you play your cards right.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeh man gotta treat em right their women ain't they Lol....anyway lads your slippin I thought at least 1 of you lot would if decorated 1 of yer trees man I wanna see some real Xmas trees Lol

Oh try topmax one time mate its sound 20 butty for a litre nice resin production aswell

Edit again....fuck me them nutes tek the piss £250 for a litre jeez....anti stress regulator ??? Liquid morphine?? Lol this is the thing I'd live to try these expensive brands but on too tight Lol must be the northern in me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

I point blank refuse to use any nute line that has more than two bottles for a base. Takes the micky the likes of advanced with 20 odd bottles just so you spend more. Then if you go organic its same but more coin ffs. Buying the mono stuff and mixing your own is the cheapest and no doubt best option if you want to be 100% on top of your plants intake week by week. I can't be arsed with that tbh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Any of you lot heard about the new way cafe in Manchester?


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

mine from a couple years back. nowadays i know better than putting dusty tinsel on my babies!






this years xmas tree is gonna be decorated in resin and that is christmasy enough for me!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha fookin love it mate proper crimbo tree.....Yeh bet you were pickin tinsel off for ages lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Nee angel or baubles?!?!? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Just picked up a bag of multicoloured speckled e's. Gonna enjoy the footy even if we lose.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

lol

for years i went to the away matches and always thought to myself why do these people even bother coming when they are off their tits, they aren't watching the match.
but if you have paid your money to be there you can do what you like in my eyes.

i'll do a vid of my christmas tree this year, a lot nicer than that one, still not had any bloombastic either!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha man its a blast off ya nut but past a point you may aswell not have bothered. I'm just in the boozer anyway. I know. Few 'friendly' boozers in toon that don't mind as long as you drinking.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

you watching arsenal? bit of a match!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Na man just boozing. Wasn't impressed with em midweek wished I'd watched the man shitty game.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

saving the garys for kick off eh?

lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

afternoon gents, got the crimbo tree up, had the first xmas row...shes at her sisters lol,,,ha ha festive shit...so im smoking a blunt in the lounge and eyeing up that wine.......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

First of many fights zeddd wouldn't be Xmas without a domestic.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

this psycho isn't helping ....I was laughing when Rambo gave me the warning about it but...yeah, fighting weed I rec but it does make you feel strong for some reason must be the sat in her, the flavours comin off the blunts are fruit cheese and batshit....u have to know and love that smell to know what I mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha fighting weed...my Mrs is at cs Lol made sure I've tidy'd up can't be doin with any shit when she gets home..what blunt skins do u use I can only get platinum ones and they just keep burnin takes the piss man


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha fighting weed...my Mrs is at cs Lol made sure I've tidy'd up can't be doin with any shit when she gets home..what blunt skins do u use I can only get platinum ones and they just keep burnin takes the piss man


I use ocb or raw.....when I say blunt I mean big fat joint of pure weed.....don't like hollowed out cigars or flavoured wrappers...the ocb are organic hemp and bttr than raw, but raw roll the easiest imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Ocb blacks I use to use but can only get em online now the local head shop turned tattoo parlour....Yeh raws are nice too good quality and burn well don't they....Yeh fuck blunt skins they waste ya weed and we don't want that

Edit...I'm surprised you ain't got a little dabbin rig or sumthin with ur vape n that when I'm back on it I'm getting one and making loads of qwiso hash ohhhhyeaah


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ocb blacks I use to use but can only get em online now the local head shop turned tattoo parlour....Yeh raws are nice too good quality and burn well don't they....Yeh fuck blunt skins they waste ya weed and we don't want that
> 
> Edit...I'm surprised you ain't got a little dabbin rig or sumthin with ur vape n that when I'm back on it I'm getting one and making loads of qwiso hash ohhhhyeaah


wont smoke iso or bho prefer the green or the kief....them yanks are getting a few probs due to contaminants, u need lab grade butane....tbh the extraction is very crude stickin a butane can in a glass tube but it will get u very fuked , I think yman rates a brand of butane, but it is a byproduct of crude oil and has some nasties in it (even if its just a tiny bit impure all that will end up in the bho....the bho will contain all the impurities that are there) I just can do too much more liver damage anymore


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeh I've done bho I didn't like it..but I do the iso that shits nice man can taste all the terps you have to do small batches tho to get cleaner product...I think Newport is suppose to be the cleanest...buy I'm not into bho I'm a bit like you apart from the old bit Lol I lobe green kief and now iso lol

Oh a vacum purger is suppose to do a good job of getting any left over gas n vapour and what not never had one tho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've done bho I didn't like it..but I do the iso that shits nice man can taste all the terps you have to do small batches tho to get cleaner product...I think Newport is suppose to be the cleanest...buy I'm not into bho I'm a bit like you apart from the old bit Lol I lobe green kief and now iso lol
> 
> Oh a vacum purger is suppose to do a good job of getting any left over gas n vapour and what not never had one tho


it wont purge the nasty shit cos it aint gas....leaves a reddish colour u often see


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeh its good for ya haha my bhp was golden and when I whipped it it went near enough white...and my iso was pretty clean aswell transparent honey colour ...each to their own tho yano


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2013)

nice avvi shawny...im vaping 9 week psychosis and can hardly type now....the blunts were nice but this is mad, hope ya get urs on soon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2013)

zeddd said:


> nice avvi shawny...im vaping 9 week psychosis and can hardly type now....the blunts were nice but this is mad, hope ya get urs on soon


I'm smokin 9 week exo and choppin a livers at ten weeks tomoro, she don't look like its goina grow anymore and all the leaves have fallin off so its gettin chopped te fuck. Got 4 oz off the exo and I'd say ill get over 3 off the livers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeh juicy ain't it  I can't wait to get on it its getting really bad now...u pair a fuckers Lol...I think you need to have a riu whip around for me lmao kiss-ass


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

that's one crazy lookin mutant fucker ain't it....who was it who had one like that?

Oh I've put all me seeds in the fridge aswell does anyone else.store there's in the fridge


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 14, 2013)

Any one know were I can buy an Xbox 1 for my boy ? Sold out every were ! Ta v much .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Hope that bomb didn't affect U dude fucking madness that it still fucking happens!


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 14, 2013)

evening lads.....fuking nakerd been up loft all afternoon pissing bout with setup.....shld be finished tomoz all being well then can pop these babys in........ ill get some snaps on tomoz of setup


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 14, 2013)

Easy j been busy then I take it Lol that's what i miss the most just the day to day things....picked up an 8th about 10 its peng man real tasty tackle and knock out 1 more and I'm off fo bedski


----------



## Herbzman (Dec 15, 2013)

Just a thought... I saw this somewhere... This guy was moaning about how he gets drugs tested to be able to work.. but JSA (dole) receivers don't need to be drug tested to receive benefits...

Another one... if theres so many deaths on the road each year driving why is it not an obligation to have your seatbelt fixed in before you are able to move?!
and also if we have parking sensors and GPS why cannot the same technology be applied to prevent tailgating / nodding off at the wheel?!

Food for though y'all... but mainly this is a test post because I was denied access to this thread for like a whole year! lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning shit heads just found out what cross those billberry seeds are....amnesia x blueberry (DJ shorts)...question time....can u keep kief in the fridge? And what good does it do it?? Oh I enrolled for a college course today.....horticulture Lol hope I get in do a year then can go for level 3 and diploma


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/12/13/legalise-cannabis-in-britain-would-save-money_n_4438609.html#

Get on and vote lads....88% in favour so far


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

sounds like a good cross shawny, sure to have great bag appeal.

somehow i think cannabis will never be legal, no matter how many petitions you sign.

my crimbo tree, no bloombastic has been used so far, just started today. when the calyxs start to swell in the next couple of weeks this bitch will go crazy.

[video=youtube;KRGol8g3yeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRGol8g3yeQ&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

Aye let's hope so mate....that looks shit hot man come on a lot since last vid...how long you veg that beast for?


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning people, can smell the roast is already on  gonna go carvery aswell so having two dinners today. It's a hard knock life lol.
what lights that plant under, looks good and big lol. Woken up to messages from a girl Ive known years. White English but now wants to text as if she's Jamaican lol it's a cringe.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 15, 2013)

Herbzman said:


> Just a thought... I saw this somewhere... This guy was moaning about how he gets drugs tested to be able to work.. but JSA (dole) receivers don't need to be drug tested to receive benefits...
> 
> Another one... if theres so many deaths on the road each year driving why is it not an obligation to have your seatbelt fixed in before you are able to move?!
> and also if we have parking sensors and GPS why cannot the same technology be applied to prevent tailgating / nodding off at the wheel?!
> ...


why were you denied access to this thread....?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Morning people, can smell the roast is already on  gonna go carvery aswell so having two dinners today. It's a hard knock life lol.
> what lights that plant under, looks good and big lol. Woken up to messages from a girl Ive known years. White English but now wants to text as if she's Jamaican lol it's a cringe.


ooh one of my pet hates is wiggas.....just fukin WHY..... someone please explain this sukkin thru the teeth way of speaking


----------



## zeddd (Dec 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> sounds like a good cross shawny, sure to have great bag appeal.
> 
> somehow i think cannabis will never be legal, no matter how many petitions you sign.
> 
> ...


that mf is gonna yield at least 20 oz very nice mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2013)

..........


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 15, 2013)

Yaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2013)

nice ghb

how long was the veg on that badboy,,,say 2 weeks ima come and slap your tits!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

I see you got your new toy then turbs ya lucky fucker still think the Xbox is better tho  don't know whether to buy a dry sift screen with a metal screen or make one out if 100 micron bubble bag?


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye let's hope so mate....that looks shit hot man come on a lot since last vid...how long you veg that beast for?


fucked if i know, lets just say it's been around a while.

it was a mother who had been used for 2 rounds so at least 6-7 months lol. it was in a 3.6l so i transplanted it to a 20l a couple of weeks before the flip



ninja1 said:


> Morning people, can smell the roast is already on  gonna go carvery aswell so having two dinners today. It's a hard knock life lol.
> what lights that plant under, looks good and big lol. Woken up to messages from a girl Ive known years. White English but now wants to text as if she's Jamaican lol it's a cringe.


it is under a 600w hps in a cooltube. got a 4x4 to herself.

she's been blacked, she'll never come back. 
steer well clear lad. 



zeddd said:


> that mf is gonna yield at least 20 oz very nice mate



nah i reckon between 6-10 oz, if i get more i'll be a happy man.

this strain is 90% resin 10% plant matter so there is very little weight to her even when taken to 11 weeks and hard as rocks.


shawn i use my work bag as a screen for keif, the longer you shake the greener it gets. it still makes very melty bubbly hash.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

well thats my good deed done for the day, just gave one of my 2 week vegged cuts away to a mates uncle who is a lot older and started suffering early stage dementia, he has grown for years but lately has been out of the game, he was askin if i had any spare seeds kicking about so thought id go one step further and give him one of me cuts i took a few weeks ago, also chucked him a cpl seeds and my old plant magic grow and bloom that i dont use anymore, hopefully he remembers to send me a little sample when its all grown


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

@ghb Yeh it dwarfs that 20 ltr pot man she a beast no wonder tho those mums go crazy....Yeh I got a 220 work bag its a zip up one so would be perfect really was thinking of using that but worried it will be green...seen some lovely stuff on YouTube and I mean lovely think it was 100 or 120 micron this shit was white near enough I'll try n find it again now


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

i start off with intact trim, run it all through on its own in very small batches, shaking gently for like 30 seconds, this gear is more or leess full melt, it is like beach sand.

then for the second run i'll smash it all up and do larger runs heavily agitating it, this is bubbly but doesn't dance and fully melt once heat hits it, it will leave an ash.

haven't made bubble in time, too much arseing, i actually prefer the dry sift stuff, especially the flavour from it!


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 15, 2013)

Suuuuiuup bitches the king is back..part time atm..hope all u knob jockeys are well...and guna have a very green Xmas!!!!

peace!


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

here he is, rumple stiltskin!

hope it's a green one for you too. get anything sorted yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeh I think the dry does taste a lot better and u ain't gotta cure it and wait for it to dry n all the rest of the bollocks that comes with bubble....mmmm sandy full melt sounds tasty gets you fucked aswell.... Yeh fuck it I'll just use me work bag it did cost me £25 ain't used it yet lmao


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

i swear i made a batch a few grows back and it was damn near full melt and tasted like cherry hall soothers. this spacebomb is the hashplant, it gives big fat heads on the trichomes


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

I need to look into some dry sift methods. Going to have a fair bit of trim and no bubblebags at this place.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeh I guess a bigger micron would work better with that tackle then nice creamy fat trichs I'm saving up all me kief from out my grinder for Xmas its in wax paper and smells dank as fuck...

@ welsh get a silk screen from ebay or sumthin or a few litres of iso ........or send it to me and I'll do it haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Haha yeah will have to do something otherwise I'll have to back to Wales to get my bubblebags but the dry sift is no 1 for taste it seems. 

Will have to freeze the lot till I sort something. The Sins are ridiculously covered.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caV0twoIj2E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's one of em......bubbly bubbly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone watch "getting Doug with high" its the guy from superhigh me getting stoned with famous ppl...its on the YouTube machine.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> i swear i made a batch a few grows back and it was damn near full melt and tasted like cherry hall soothers. this spacebomb is the hashplant, it gives big fat heads on the trichomes


bet that tasted good, that plant looks like its gonna yield from those photos, 7 month veg grown from seed? and only at week 5/6 with its own 600.....u shud do bttr than 6 to 10 mate


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 15, 2013)

Evening ladies. Jus got a nice surprise of my mate that jus got back from Cuba, 4 monte cristos  plus got my q of cheese of mi pal, happy days! Tempted to make a sweet blunt but I need to make this weed last and I think it would be a waste of a good cigar lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 15, 2013)

that Havana cigar smell is soooo fukin nice and I don't smoke baccy these days....they use bat shit too for top notch cigars... the flavs are mad in the monte cristo....llike the exo...ummmm enjoy mate


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

afternoon lads...well new setup comp....and exo in.....pics for u to look at......


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Cookies


LA Cons



Blimburns Widow x Amnesia


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking frosty, always fancied trying Girl Scout cookies but meant to be low yielding and long to veg if I remember right.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Looking frosty, always fancied trying Girl Scout cookies but meant to be low yielding and long to veg if I remember right.


Deffo not one for yielding, plus I have been saying I wish I'd vegged for longer. As its pretty much all percy, its cool. Got cuts for whichever one I really like and yields ok too.

But Ive never seen frosting like this. Not bad for a first run of SinCity beans of my own. Through the mag glass its pretty special.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

dont get me wrong no doubt they are a decent smoke and they look nice n frosty but soooooo do many a strain, but the spacing between nodes is shoody as fuck they aint gonna yield very much at all, i hope they are worth it cause with a good cam like you have you could do shots like that of pretty much any strain and looking as nice.

qaulity yes is a very big aim of growing but i think yield outweighs it well i suppose that depends what your growing for??? but still who dusnt want to get a good yield for 3month + work.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

Its a phone cam so its not like its some shit hot stuff. Ive smoke some cookies and its pretty mega tasty. incredibly more-ish. But my pal who did the lot I tasted said i really isnt a yielder, for the yield you need a cookie cross. 

The LA and Blimburns are frosty as and thats what Im used to. Given the choice, I'd only do one or two in the corner as percy, but all of it is percy anyway. I get it jarred up so Im good for a healthy chunk of the year.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

bloody el thats a phone cam..... think i need to upgrade lol

pics looks love m8 and i aint knocking em if your happy thats all that matters it aint my fucking grow, ive just grown better looking bud which know for shore yields more and would bet against tastes better, i personally and its just imo dont see the point of growing these funky yanky strains with there fancy names when most are just rip off's of yanky clone-onlys and nowt like the real deal but each to there own....​


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> bloody el thats a phone cam..... think i need to upgrade lol
> 
> pics looks love m8 and i aint knocking em if your happy thats all that matters it aint my fucking grow, ive just grown better looking bud which know for shore yields more and would bet against tastes better, i personally and its just imo dont see the point of growing these funky yanky strains with there fancy names when most are just rip off's of yanky clone-onlys and nowt like the real deal but each to there own....​


Yeah man and that phones a couple of years old.

To be blunt man, this is my first time going on my own, done a couple with mates, but they are the pros at it so I'm still learning my shit. No doubt there is better shizzle out there, and I may be well dissapointed by it, or I may be blown away. Dont know till I try it. LA Conf is the one I love, grown a few in each of the set ups ive been in. Really love it man. 
SinMint GSC are the punt in the dark on the yank stuff. The Blimburns were freebies and are very very hazy. 

Got cuts of all if I want a mother so happy really.

I've still got soo fucking much to learn!


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Yeah man and that phones a couple of years old.
> 
> To be blunt man, this is my first time going on my own, done a couple with mates, but they are the pros at it so I'm still learning my shit. No doubt there is better shizzle out there, and I may be well dissapointed by it, or I may be blown away. Dont know till I try it. LA Conf is the one I love, grown a few in each of the set ups ive been in. Really love it man.
> SinMint GSC are the punt in the dark on the yank stuff. The Blimburns were freebies and are very very hazy.
> ...


and thats all that matters people can say all shit they wont but if the grower of said bud is happy with his grow then thats all that really matters cause its you growin it no one else, i hope u enjoy your yield all im saying is it could deffo be better and no doubt your learn that over time, nothing better than learning from mistakes.....


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 15, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> and thats all that matters people can say all shit they wont but if the grower of said bud is happy with his grow then thats all that really matters cause its you growin it no one else, i hope u enjoy your yield all im saying is it could deffo be better and no doubt your learn that over time, nothing better than learning from mistakes.....



Theres a few things to do differently next time, Happy with this one for what it is and the amount, or little effort I put in. You do get out what you put in and if you get lazy like I did at times it shows.

I'll get more than enough smoke till my next one is in so I'm content with that, the quality and crystal content looks good so yield will come good over time.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

evening Rambo....


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> evening Rambo....


howdy mate 

am liking the new setup geezer looks sweeet, no more sleeping nxt to that shit....


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

yer ...glad its out the was n sight.....im quire impressed with it tbh......suppose it will do and keep me going for a bit..can relax a bit now with kids bout ect.......finaly poped the exo in to give it a blast.....went with the 8 exo...will do the psy next round.....hows things your way?


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer ...glad its out the was n sight.....im quire impressed with it tbh......suppose it will do and keep me going for a bit..can relax a bit now with kids bout ect.......finaly poped the exo in to give it a blast.....went with the 8 exo...will do the psy next round.....hows things your way?


im good mate, had money owed to me so xmas was already sorted im just waiting to get that shit out the way n start the new year av got plenty of plans legal n not lollol wheres these bloody samples imc? i been looking forward to a j of that AG for too long lol 

i think your smash it with the exo n pyscho mate they are so easy to grow and when you give them that extra loving like i know you do with your grows then its just a win win......


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

mate I still got the ag ere been so busy meself setting up xmas bolloks ect ect lol think its only 2nite ive manages to sit down for 5 ha ha...and nice 1 u all sorted for xmas.....ive seen your results from the exo if I can get any were near close ill be happy mate....must say tho me mother she is a beaut


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> mate I still got the ag ere been so busy meself setting up xmas bolloks ect ect lol think its only 2nite ive manages to sit down for 5 ha ha...and nice 1 u all sorted for xmas.....ive seen your results from the exo if I can get any were near close ill be happy mate....must say tho me mother she is a beaut


its the thread geezer n im only messing can quite clearly see you been busy.... your do well alrite with the exo n pyscho n them wilmas hydro has smashed it for a few years with the same methods catch him on a non angry day for the best advice lol serious tho he knows his shit with them strains and that system.

how you been tho? u still training mate? or been flopping since the harvest? i got a few grams from me dad the other day clone-only all cured up n that was lovely but i dont tell me oldman that dont want his head getting any bigger lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

evening all, imc that new setup looks the dogs bollox mate, lookin forward to seeing what u can do with it, with they big ass wilmas u shud hit 5oz minimum per plant


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 15, 2013)

evening gbhoy, you all snorted for xmas now? fuck all that last minit shopping makes me wana reach for the vals lolol just the thought of them crowds gets me panicky lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

haha not even close to finished m8 i only started last week, going out tomoz when kids in school to get as much done as i can, cant be arsed with it, but the kids faces on xmas morning will be worth it


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

cheers mate yer hope they will do well just hight bit of a prob for me as loft tents so bit of scrog ect mite be a must as herd they grow pretty quick in wilmas....but it will all be fun.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> evening all, imc that new setup looks the dogs bollox mate, lookin forward to seeing what u can do with it, with they big ass wilmas u shud hit 5oz minimum per plant


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

deff mate dow mata how shit things are I always look fwd to xmas day with the kids.....


Garybhoy11 said:


> haha not even close to finished m8 i only started last week, going out tomoz when kids in school to get as much done as i can, cant be arsed with it, but the kids faces on xmas morning will be worth it


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2013)

top the fuck out of them until you cant see the wilma sign then flip. i reckon you could get 20oz


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

yer ghb that's the plan gonna keep topping then bend branches out then when I flip put net on and weave branches back to center if u get me lol[...id be happy with 20 a tent lolQUOTE=ghb;9947711]top the fuck out of them until you cant see the wilma sign then flip. i reckon you could get 20oz[/QUOTE]


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

well I fancy a smoke hmm dunno weva to have ag or bc.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

im smoking a little blue cheese 2nite, got a fat 2g score bag off my step daughters dad earlier when he was picking her up, not the best ive smoked but pretty decent. cant wait till my own lot are chopped and i have a steady supply of quality smoke


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

still got to send few out meself...just ay had time to its all cheese round ere that wwent like gold......struggling to sell the ag tbh prob got 5 oz left lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> im smoking a little blue cheese 2nite, got a fat 2g score bag off my step daughters dad earlier when he was picking her up, not the best ive smoked but pretty decent. cant wait till my own lot are chopped and i have a steady supply of quality smoke


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

whats the smoke like on the ag? does it taste o anything in particular?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

well had this curing in a bit just gonna roal one cos been smoking the bc for last week or so...ill let u kno it dose have its own uniqe taist n smell tho,,,,,time to roal a fat 1.......


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

bit of ag


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

well im gonna be honest about the ag after that smoke......first thing was the frutyness as u draw on it gets round tounge then as u blow smoke out its got like the cheesy taist to it..id say a tad harsher than the bc imo ....and the stone......well im fuked lmaooo.....so me pers I like taist wise ag over the bc.......


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

Rambo u got to try this shit man......dammmmmmmmm........


imcjayt said:


> well im gonna be honest about the ag after that smoke......first thing was the frutyness as u draw on it gets round tounge then as u blow smoke out its got like the cheesy taist to it..id say a tad harsher than the bc imo ....and the stone......well im fuked lmaooo.....so me pers I like taist wise ag over the bc.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

sounds like a nice smoke m8, might have to give it a grow sometime myself


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 15, 2013)

yll be trying a bit soon....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2013)

well im off to ma bed for the night, catch up wit u all later


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2013)

morning all......harvest week....im gonna pull all the crap off the plants dry then manicure trim, also I decided to go back to full organic as I really wanna master it....just not to long a veg and I should be able to do it with my new soil and biobizz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 16, 2013)

Aye suppose to be the tastiest gear is organic.....my fingers are twitching that much I'm thinking bout a little 1 plant operation maybe in attick in a little tent...I've not heard anything off anyone apart from council since it first happend but when I think about actually doing it I get knots in me stomach lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Shawn not being a boring fucker or a kill joy it's of course upto you at the end of the day but I wouldn't risk it myself. What did the council have to say by the way? It's them cunts that make me wanna just do 4 plants more than the old bill.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye suppose to be the tastiest gear is organic.....my fingers are twitching that much I'm thinking bout a little 1 plant operation maybe in attick in a little tent...I've not heard anything off anyone apart from council since it first happend but when I think about actually doing it I get knots in me stomach lol


make sue a full harvest time has passed, 3 months, be a soldier matey, long as its personal and not commecial they wont and cant evict u,, even if they wer wanting to all u have to do is leave and then theyd stop and leave wife n kids in gaff,,,

just build a box outa wood mn, get a 250 and just do 1 plant,,,,IMO,,fukit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 16, 2013)

I know what u sayin ninja thats her puts me off I really wanna get one on but when it gets real again my arse [email protected] Yeh they wanna demote us from a secure tenant to an insecure tenant and then they wanna evict us the wankers....don't get me wrong I want out of here fast buy I'm pretty powerless right now...Yeh its been 4 months since it happened think I might get an attick grow on don't know what's happening with my mate he wants to hurry the fuck up Lol.....arrgghhhh stressin like fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

did you get a suspended? personally i wouldn't grow within that period.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 16, 2013)

No not a suspended just 12 month probation...know what u sayin tho mate its just buyin it at the mo is killin me and I'm a man who needs his weed nothing else cuts it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2013)

heaem forbin breaching a suspended,,,, LOL

pussies

iv breached a breaches breach no bovva


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

if it's not suspended they'd have to take you back to court to sentence you again. so long as you attend your counselling and obv didn't get caught again you should be gravy.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> here he is, rumple stiltskin!
> 
> hope it's a green one for you too. get anything sorted yet?


naw no green for me but i got a couple lemon cuts should be ready end of Jan....givin my sit im happy.....

so imc got the wilma......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> heaem forbin breaching a suspended,,,, LOL
> 
> pussies
> 
> iv breached a breaches breach no bovva


dude i have no fucking clue what that's about. speak or write the queens man.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;m_mDTLphIVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mDTLphIVY[/video]


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 16, 2013)

exo mom...had this beetle looking after my plant for last few mnths now.....its loving it lol.....


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 16, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know what u sayin ninja thats her puts me off I really wanna get one on but when it gets real again my arse [email protected] Yeh they wanna demote us from a secure tenant to an insecure tenant and then they wanna evict us the wankers....don't get me wrong I want out of here fast buy I'm pretty powerless right now...Yeh its been 4 months since it happened think I might get an attick grow on don't know what's happening with my mate he wants to hurry the fuck up Lol.....arrgghhhh stressin like fuck



They gonna kick you out then? Was you even charged with supply? Bloody bollocks man hope things work out good for ya


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> [video=youtube;m_mDTLphIVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_mDTLphIVY[/video]


Just text that link to that bird who speaks like she's some sort of fucking yardie lol.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 16, 2013)

fuk me this thread got ded lol..................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah its been quiet in here last cpl weeks hasnt it


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 16, 2013)

everyone gave up on growing? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

morning cunts, off to my youngests xmas nativity show at school, then xmas shopping for me what a fun day ahead....i think not


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha i step out n the thread dies lool....imc you got any bb pips running????????......

hahaha don't forget to sing along Gary what part did the little un get??

j herd some parents were bribing teaches for lead roles loool...i gusse no one wants the arse end of the donkey any more lol


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 17, 2013)

Is rambo about???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

haha yeah lemon no chance of me singing along, anyway it was quick and painless was done in 20 mins lol thats me home already.
my little princess was the star that shone the way to bethlehem and a bloody good star she was 

Rambo is always about mate lurking in the shadows lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 17, 2013)

Morning all, fed the plants for the first time yesterday, less than 1/10th dulution n its still burnt the fucking plants grrr


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 17, 2013)

New area enuogh for 3 under a 4 /600

Loads of neg pressure inlet suks like a bitch an not a bit of tape in sight


----------



## iiKode (Dec 17, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> everyone gave up on growing? lol


more like everyone been caught growing fs


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 17, 2013)

Getting LA's on flush this week. This is the bit I find hard. Waiting those last few days or a week.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> imcjayt said:
> 
> 
> > everyone gave up on growing? lol
> ...


U mean everyone got therselves caught


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

cpl pics of my northern lights blue 2day, day 47 from seed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

canny cola there gaz.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canny cola there gaz.


cheers m8 its some length, just waiting for it to fatten up now as its still quite thin and sqishy, i want i fat and hard lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Is rambo about???


im about mate, i read the thread everyday just aint got much to add to it nowdays seeing as im not growing, n getting pissed and winding people up got a tad old so i just lurk lollol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers m8 its some length, just waiting for it to fatten up now as its still quite thin and sqishy, i want i fat and hard lol


wasn't asking bout ya sex prefs lad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wasn't asking bout ya sex prefs lad



hahaha yeah after i typed that i was like mmm thats a bit iffy the way i worded it lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 17, 2013)

it is a lovely bud tho gbhoy, how long will you let it go?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

group shot of my girl in flower tent
 my exo and pp cuts for the next run
some amnesia haze i just picked up, 1.7g for a score


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> it is a lovely bud tho gbhoy, how long will you let it go?


well its 47 days old today so im thinking leave it till about day 90, but obviously if it swells and looks ready sooner then i will consider chopping b4 then


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 17, 2013)

zeddd said:


> that Havana cigar smell is soooo fukin nice and I don't smoke baccy these days....they use bat shit too for top notch cigars... the flavs are mad in the monte cristo....llike the exo...ummmm enjoy mate


Yeah I know what ya mean comparing them to the Exo mate, crazy flavours. I'm not really a big cigar smoker... Unless there packed with some stinky! Lol but I do appreciate a good quality one every now and again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## rambo22 (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;x7MCbis75wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7MCbis75wk[/video]

threads dead, whos having a xmas blowout then? ffs its xmas few beans maybe a g of the pure its gotta be done lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mmmmmmm beeaannns!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dunno if ill have any on time, think ill have to get on it tomoro


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Dunno if ill have any on time, think ill have to get on it tomoro


gotta be done mate it bloody xmas what better excuse lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

There's A pretty good chance I may have the odd sherbet.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There's A pretty good chance I may have the odd sherbet.


how where them speckled pills you picked up the other day? dont know why or the science behind it but some of the best pills ive had over 15 yrs have been speckled even them green androids from the dam which was my last major blowout where kinda speckled n fuck me they where strong lolol


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 17, 2013)

Ive got a g of some very special white for new year, working loads over xmas but off for a week for ny which will be sweet!


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 17, 2013)

I fucking wish!!! Good to hear ya plodding along Rambo....how long till your in the clear frm that shit??....

Gaza if that's day 47from seed how long did you veg for?? Ir is it 12/12 from seed.......

what's turbs got on the go.....

how did ya psycho turn out Z....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I fucking wish!!! Good to hear ya plodding along Rambo....how long till your in the clear frm that shit??....
> 
> Gaza if that's day 47from seed how long did you veg for?? Ir is it 12/12 from seed.......
> 
> ...


the psycho is cut and dryng,,,,,no where near the 15 oz more like 8, its not a heavy yielder and 2 months veg plus training don't impress clone onlies...on a seed plant I would have smashed it...so change of plan and follow rambos advice....short veg and lots more plants, the exo is extremely dif to grow after 2 months veg and piss easy from 3 weeks with not that much extra weight, my theory about the clones is they have an adapted secondary root structure so wont yield like plaants with a tap root and they don't get the same benefits from veg manipulation, .....although the exo and livers yield 150 % re the psycho, got 3 exos and 1 livers comin down at the we in time for crimbo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2013)

how u anyway lem u got digs for xmas ? and Rambo mate keep missin ya on a different time schedule to me mate hope alls well, the psycho I cut at 9.5 and prefer it to the 10 weeker lots of flavours including a sort of peanut ice cream with candided fruit and spice.had to smoke 2 blunts b4 bed it was so nice, felt almost pissed I was that baked..the combo of finishing with lemon and molasses over a top dressing of batshit has really brought out the flavs in the psycho, im gonna ditch th ripen and just use it as a pk tweak when I need it and finishe of my act


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> how where them speckled pills you picked up the other day? dont know why or the science behind it but some of the best pills ive had over 15 yrs have been speckled even them green androids from the dam which was my last major blowout where kinda speckled n fuck me they where strong lolol


pretty decent man. just md and binding agent lol well not quite, the speckled stuff in the white one's is actually food glitter for cakes haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I fucking wish!!! Good to hear ya plodding along Rambo....how long till your in the clear frm that shit??....
> 
> Gaza if that's day 47from seed how long did you veg for?? Ir is it 12/12 from seed.......
> 
> ...


the NLB is an auto so its been 48 days from seed today altogether, the other girls i have in the tent had 5 weeks veg time and are now on 2nd week of 12/12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2013)

zeddd said:


> the psycho is cut and dryng,,,,,no where near the 15 oz more like 8, its not a heavy yielder and 2 months veg plus training don't impress clone onlies...on a seed plant I would have smashed it...so change of plan and follow rambos advice....short veg and lots more plants, the exo is extremely dif to grow after 2 months veg and piss easy from 3 weeks with not that much extra weight, my theory about the clones is they have an adapted secondary root structure so wont yield like plaants with a tap root and they don't get the same benefits from veg manipulation, .....although the exo and livers yield 150 % re the psycho, got 3 exos and 1 livers comin down at the we in time for crimbo




i 100% get ya on that man and im rather suprised, im fuly aware clones do not train as wel as seed, also yeild as well,, but u gotta weigh up the month less grow time in total or the few extra oz? 

also this run of physco have been diffrent, curling leaf trait for one, im thinking the problems from werver they cam from, as wen i ran physco the first time for a diffrent mother, no leaf curl and better growth


just a thought like,

and lemon tard, na nothing going yet, got new grow area setup and looking at renting a farmhouse, no bond and only a 500 depposit, dudes glad to rent it out tbh...

things looking up


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2013)

^^^^when u got a perp it don't matter how long u veg just as long as u got enough for a run everymonth, the veg tent has plants at diff stages too


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can I ask why you lot do pills rather than md? Guessing its the md in the pills that gives the buzz and even though everyone loves to say mdma is pure bet its stamped on abit. That said whatever they use in pills I think gives a better sort of buzz? 
Got some red rockstars lined up for my New Years.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 18, 2013)

got me exo mom a new tent earlier bit more space in there...... and me little ones after few days.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2013)

looking nice mate, that mum is gonna be a beast when u flower her


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 18, 2013)

yer will keep her going till this finished then wak her on her own under the 600....took cuts of psy she going into flower this wkend....tbh she didn't come on so good so mite as well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2013)

how ya dealing with the heat in the loft? wer ither too cold or too warm lofts are a pain in the fucking arse.



£250 or summert!  be a great xmas gift


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 18, 2013)

well got me hoods in there ive just left them open so its a bit warmer aint got boxfan on atm seems to be ok.....will just see if they come on in a week or so.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2013)

boxfan? extractor u mean? yeh wer having a job kepeing temps stable atm,, all good fun like, 

just glad we dint get the plants afew weeks bak or this dialling in would have to be done on the fly witch is a pain


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 18, 2013)

yer extractor....is gonna be cold up there tho think my temps only 27 in rooms so will have to keep eye on mine too.....god help if have snow lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> yer extractor....is gonna be cold up there tho think my temps only 27 in rooms so will have to keep eye on mine too.....god help if have snow lol




we wer struggling to hit over 25 with the light on, hit 26 after 15 hrs i think ahaha,, fuksake, thn we did summert and it shot upto 34,, madness, so added a inlet direct from outside and thats taken it bak down...
the problems are with the lights off, shit the glas on our hood had condensation after it being of for 48hrs,, mental,, i think i may have to get a old blow heater and liquid nails sum ducting to the front and duct in and have it on timer 15 mins every 2 hrs or summert,, dunno but its a fuckin pain man


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 18, 2013)

I have no intake on mine....leave ya hoods open if u can only time im putting extraction on is prob sec week into flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Can I ask why you lot do pills rather than md? Guessing its the md in the pills that gives the buzz and even though everyone loves to say mdma is pure bet its stamped on abit. That said whatever they use in pills I think gives a better sort of buzz?
> Got some red rockstars lined up for my New Years.


pills are easier to dose. if i've got a bag of mandy, i'll lick my sausage finger and do probably a couple of e's worth in one. 

i picked up some mandy last night. looks evil. and my toot guy tried to fucking rip me off. got home n weighed out the bags .8 in each bag. got straight on the blower n told the cunt, so i've to go and pick another g up today. cheeky fucker tried to make on like i was being out of line complaining saying that's why he never charged me for the grit.


I'm fucking livid this morning. phone wouldn't charge last night so i got on to orange on my gf's blower. stupid bitch in the mumbai fucking callcentre walked me through a load of double dutch menu screens and told me to press the power button. she's hard reset my phone. 

xmas tree lights blew this morning when i turned em on too. i tell ya's i've the digital touch of a fucking rapist.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2013)

HTC ones are shot mate, no end of bother with mine...also had issue with charging and the WiFi is still shot after it supposedly being Fixed.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 19, 2013)

The Filipino government has thanked the British government for their search and rescue dogs. A spokesman said " they were fucking delicious."


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> The Filipino government has thanked the British government for their search and rescue dogs. A spokesman said " they were fucking delicious."


In Korea a Dogs not just for xmas, if ur not too greedy theres some left over for boxing day


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2013)

been fukin things up so im gonna run some 12/12 trainwreck and vanilla kush with the next clone run.....this is my current 100% germ tech........drop seed in moist soil, come back 3 days later, bingo, and the tap root has had an unrestricted start to life with zero handling.....pH the water tho but not with nitric ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2013)

DST said:


> HTC ones are shot mate, no end of bother with mine...also had issue with charging and the WiFi is still shot after it supposedly being Fixed.


aye mine's just upped and stopped charging. i wouldn't care but the wife on tech support wasted the last 15 mins of battery getting me to check stuff only to tell me that she has diagnosed the phone as faulty. No shit sherlock!


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 19, 2013)

New to the site lads hope all is well with ya grows! anyone doin exo psychosis and livers ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> New to the site lads hope all is well with ya grows! anyone doin exo psychosis and livers ?


Just about every fucker in here has one of them lol


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 19, 2013)

New battert don?? Get a old charger and cut the end off... strip the wire so u got pos and neg..m take thw battery and u will see the + and - tape the pos and neg wires to the battery and leave for a few hours

If it aint charging its eithet the socket or battery wont be software... if the battery charges externally then its the handset socket.if not its the battery


Yeh clone onlys aint so rare anymore


Hydro fuk u doin on at this time?? U not workin??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> New battert don?? Get a old charger and cut the end off... strip the wire so u got pos and neg..m take thw battery and u will see the + and - tape the pos and neg wires to the battery and leave for a few hours
> 
> If it aint charging its eithet the socket or battery wont be software... if the battery charges externally then its the handset socket.if not its the battery
> 
> ...


problems with the van m8, think the alternator is away te fuck... In gettin looked at now. Think my m8 was down ther last night so I'll see him tonight m8 see what's what


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 19, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> New battert don?? Get a old charger and cut the end off... strip the wire so u got pos and neg..m take thw battery and u will see the + and - tape the pos and neg wires to the battery and leave for a few hours
> 
> If it aint charging its eithet the socket or battery wont be software... if the battery charges externally then its the handset socket.if not its the battery
> 
> ...


Its were the puddin is at I suppose lol fuck this place is bigga tha I thought lol glad ive found u boys any road will be stickin around so all is good.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2013)

afternoon lads, hows tricks wit u all? my exo mum that i decided to chuck in flower tent has started flowering nicely now got pistils shooting out everywhere, cant wait till she starts to fill out with some nice dense nugs, got my new exo mum vegging away in the clone tent along with a prop with another 3 exo cuts for later,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> afternoon lads, hows tricks wit u all? my exo mum that i decided to chuck in flower tent has started flowering nicely now got pistils shooting out everywhere, cant wait till she starts to fill out with some nice dense nugs, got my new exo mum vegging away in the clone tent along with a prop with another 3 exo cuts for later,


All my shit is just over two weeks in flower, can't wait to see big buds get an idea of how there goina do. I've some exo here and a couple oz of livers dryin so alls good for now....well apart from havin a problem with my clones and if these don't root everything is in flower so I'm fucked!


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just about every fucker in here has one of them lol


yh mate its solid down hear alk you hear is blues/livers exo and psychosis wots yr prices range from down yr ways?


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> All my shit is just over two weeks in flower, can't wait to see big buds get an idea of how there goina do. I've some exo here and a couple oz of livers dryin so alls good for now....well apart from havin a problem with my clones and if these don't root everything is in flower so I'm fucked!


Wots up with ya cuts mate? U using aero cloner/jiffys/rockwool?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> All my shit is just over two weeks in flower, can't wait to see big buds get an idea of how there goina do. I've some exo here and a couple oz of livers dryin so alls good for now....well apart from havin a problem with my clones and if these don't root everything is in flower so I'm fucked!


we must be around the same stage then mate im about 2 weeks or so into flower as well, its that time where the buds are just starting and u wanna see them swell real fast but u know its gnna take a while lol, i picked up an eighth of nice cheese last night but thats all i got till after xmas now money is tight and ive fuck all left from last harvest co i stupidly sold most of it to buy xmas prezzies for the kids. if ur clones fuck up hg and u need another exo let me know m8 kl ive got 3 in the prop now that shud be rooted within a week at the most and i only really need 2 of them and i still got my mum to take more from if needed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2013)

just checked my notes, im on day 16 of 12/12 so just over 2 weeks now. still another 8 weeks to go


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> we must be around the same stage then mate im about 2 weeks or so into flower as well, its that time where the buds are just starting and u wanna see them swell real fast but u know its gnna take a while lol, i picked up an eighth of nice cheese last night but thats all i got till after xmas now money is tight and ive fuck all left from last harvest co i stupidly sold most of it to buy xmas prezzies for the kids. if ur clones fuck up hg and u need another exo let me know m8 kl ive got 3 in the prop now that shud be rooted within a week at the most and i only really need 2 of them and i still got my mum to take more from if needed.


cheers gaz, I think I'm goina get rid of exo and livers anyway and just keep the psychosis so as long as some of them root I'm good, but they should all root. I ain't got them my m8s doin them cos I've no clone/veg area, aye so after this it might be all psychosis and try a few seeds I got lying round. Got 5 thc bomb that I wanna give a go and a few others

aye ur right about the buds m8, just starting to from wee balls of white hairs, a while to go yet ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just checked my notes, im on day 16 of 12/12 so just over 2 weeks now. still another 8 weeks to go


snap! It was Tuesday two weeks ago I flipped so 16 days too. Lettin the exo and psycho go 9 weeks and the livers a week or two after


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2013)

kl, will be good to watch the 2 grows and see how they compare in speed of bud growth, im in soil, u grow hydro right? mine all had 5 weeks veg time and been topped once. currently about 2 and a half feet tall each, apart from the exo which is about 1 and a half foot.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 19, 2013)

around 8 or 9 days till my first ones come down, Might have to take a sample bud at weekend though to have something sick christmas morning


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> cheers gaz, I think I'm goina get rid of exo and livers anyway and just keep the psychosis so as long as some of them root I'm good, but they should all root. I ain't got them my m8s doin them cos I've no clone/veg area, aye so after this it might be all psychosis and try a few seeds I got lying round. Got 5 thc bomb that I wanna give a go and a few others
> 
> aye ur right about the buds m8, just starting to from wee balls of white hairs, a while to go yet ffs


u binning exo for some seed weed...u fukin mad or what...each to their own lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u binning exo for some seed weed...u fukin mad or what...each to their own lol


Lol. Usually zeddd I've been doin half psycho and half exo. Can't be assed tryin to hold onto the two of them. I was always keepin the psychosis anyway but now I'll grow all psychosis in the main room and the tent that has the two mothers usually I'll have a psycho mum and a seed, maybe try that and see if I can get something that's ok that yeilds like fuck. I grow big fuckin plants which the clone onlys arnt really benifiting from, all about the yeild z but until I find something I want it could be all psycho in the main room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2013)

Turbanator said:


> New battert don?? Get a old charger and cut the end off... strip the wire so u got pos and neg..m take thw battery and u will see the + and - tape the pos and neg wires to the battery and leave for a few hours
> 
> If it aint charging its eithet the socket or battery wont be software... if the battery charges externally then its the handset socket.if not its the battery


it's the socket on the blower man. cheers tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> kl, will be good to watch the 2 grows and see how they compare in speed of bud growth, im in soil, u grow hydro right? mine all had 5 weeks veg time and been topped once. currently about 2 and a half feet tall each, apart from the exo which is about 1 and a half foot.


Yeah gaz all hydro here, exo and livers in wilmas and a psycho that was a mum in the DWC pot, all I'd say 3 1/2 to 4 foot at the min


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah gaz all hydro here, exo and livers in wilmas and a psycho that was a mum in the DWC pot, all I'd say 3 1/2 to 4 foot at the min


interesting mate must be the dwc to get big yields from the psycho, did u not find the exo out yielded a lot compared to psycho?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2013)

inside the clone tent pic 1 is exo, pic 2 is purple paralysis, 3 is both 2gether, and last pic is my pp and exo cuts in prop, i have 4 of each not 3 like i thought
 inside flower tent, pics 1-3 are my big bang and purple paralysis, pics 4 & 5 are the exo in flower.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> kl, will be good to watch the 2 grows and see how they compare in speed of bud growth, im in soil, u grow hydro right? mine all had 5 weeks veg time and been topped once. currently about 2 and a half feet tall each, apart from the exo which is about 1 and a half foot.





zeddd said:


> interesting mate must be the dwc to get big yields from the psycho, did u not find the exo out yielded a lot compared to psycho?


The other way round m8, the psychosis always yielded more than exo, don't get me wrong the exo still does alright. It's always been the psychos for me anyway in smell and taste.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Livers then exo then group, I woke them up but fuck it, ther hardy bitches lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2013)

nice jungle hg. no seeing the floor in your room lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> nice jungle hg. no seeing the floor in your room lol.


Aye I let them go a week too long in veg I also bent them like fuck to keep them shorter, there's 8 ther, 4 exo 4 livers. It's a fuckin ball ache to work in when cleaning up the bottoms and shit, once ur below the tops it's a bit clearer lol


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you do an outdoor grow in southern England? 
If so, what might be the best time to plant, and what strains are best to try?


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Surfer Joe said:


> Can you do an outdoor grow in southern England?
> If so, what might be the best time to plant, and what strains are best to try?


Have my own strain that I've been growing in south england for years now. 10 years of breeding and finally got it. Real mould resistant plant and yields well. Is also a purple pheno to be found. Charge 20quid a seed if you want it send a pm


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I let them go a week too long in veg I also bent them like fuck to keep them shorter, there's 8 ther, 4 exo 4 livers. It's a fuckin ball ache to work in when cleaning up the bottoms and shit, once ur below the tops it's a bit clearer lol


nice, is that under 3x 600w hps?

i have been saying for 3 years i need to stop growing big plants, they are a major pain in the arse and the quality isn't the same throughout.

it doesn't stop me playing with trees all the time though. i end up cutting off more plant matter during the grow than i harvest at the end and i always end up with a bit of fluff that i don't fancy smoking.

doing small plants you don't even need to support them sometimes, but watering is more of a chore. swings and roundabout make the playground fun for all eh?

joe try autos mate, i wouldn't fancy anything grown outdoors here though. most peoples indoor is shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2013)

so today i saved my gaffers life. old fool bought a bottle of 'BUZZ ' thinking it was one of those mini redbull type pick me ups. drank a full bottle of poppers. found him fading in and out of consciousness in his motor in the car park at graft. blue lips n drooling. ambo to hospital the works.

funniest bit, the toxicologist has given him some meds that bare going to turn his skin blue and his piss green haahahaaa from this day forward he will be known as poppa smurf.

honestly you couldn't write this shit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Have my own strain that I've been growing in south england for years now. 10 years of breeding and finally got it. Real mould resistant plant and yields well. Is also a purple pheno to be found. Charge 20quid a seed if you want it send a pm


20 qwid a seed? u trippin fool? u come here wanting to be inducted to the clone onlys and your trying to get 20 bar a seed... plz say your taking the piss or fukoff,,,, mate thats really lwoered my opinion of you,,,,,and just wen i thought ur hanging in ther u say summert like that

pisstake much? and ther ginna be regulars too,, 

and the purple colour will be prolly coz its being grown outside in the uk,, uknow cold weather?


well just sepnt anoth 300 on xmas wtf,, how is it so expensive,, oh yeh kids getin older

did get sum saucy laungeray for the wife tho,, thers sum hotties working in these ann summers shops,,, ppphhhwaaarrrr


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2013)

He's definitely joking mate haha im skint myself, didn't think of sexy gear for the missus but with the price of that tack id say im better off.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> did get sum saucy laungeray for the wife tho,, thers sum hotties working in these ann summers shops,,, ppphhhwaaarrrr


. . . Just bin sick in me mouth .


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 19, 2013)

lol fbuk buying the sexy gear....be off in seconds......muffing n stuffing lol.....peckish now........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> . . . Just bin sick in me mouth .



exuse me baz, but what the fuk are u implying?

just got a laptop in for sale if anyone wants one 90 qwid


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> exuse me baz, but what the fuk are u implying?
> 
> just got a laptop in for sale if anyone wants one 90 qwid


. . . U can't polish a turd springs to mind ! Lol, just messin witch ya, I got an Xbox 1 after, reserved 1 at argoose , £430 , wouldn't mind but he's 19 ! FFS.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 20 qwid a seed? u trippin fool? u come here wanting to be inducted to the clone onlys and your trying to get 20 bar a seed... plz say your taking the piss or fukoff,,,, mate thats really lwoered my opinion of you,,,,,and just wen i thought ur hanging in ther u say summert like that
> 
> pisstake much? and ther ginna be regulars too,,
> 
> ...


ha ha u be better off givin the wife the lingeri mate than wearin it yerself...that shit pinches and not sure they got 2 metre stockings, an ninjas just done a classic lmfao a joke that half find piss funny and the other half get offended by...even funnier cos of the purp bit lol, anyway ive spent fuk all yet and the mrs has smashed the car up so cant get to the shops.....and 450 kwid on a 19 year old....baz mate I feel that pain you must be feelin guilty or summin


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 20, 2013)

Fucking disappointing to hear that....i personally prefer seeds to clones, but hate the delicate seedling stage, im quite heavy handed....so the exo is the one then, doesn't sound like the extra 2weeks flower and lower yield warrent the fruity flave.....still glad to hear you gotcha crimbo crop....

if exo is cheesy and psy fruity what is blues/livers taste/smell and its heritage...??

yea man i got a mate who had some bad luck....i got his drum....even got my lemon cuts lol....

i spent nearly two months out on me ear....i had a printed copy of Robert c Clarkes book, that ive read constantly and what a blessing ive learnt allot! Lol......

whoose secretly excited about Xmas then....??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 20, 2013)

how do Lemon jizz, how u been doing m8 did u get somewhere sorted for staying over xmas, 

im secrectly excited that it nearly xmas.........cos it also mean xmas is nearly over for another year thank fuck. unless ur under 12 or have tons of cash to throw about then xmas is over rated and just an excuse to spend a load of money on shite thats not needed, i just make sure the kids have fun and that keeps me happy,


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 20, 2013)

Just bought the missus a phone. Regretting spending that much coin on a fucking phone though. Probably should have shopped around and not gone into town baked after an after work doob. 

Not too bad for me though, got a really small family, just me old man and sisters so not too much to buy I hope. Gonna see what the fuck I can reserve to collect or they are all getting cash.

Gonna be a fun day xmas, will be bringing a nice bud or two back to mine this weekend to test the cookies and LA on xmas morning, shtinky house when family come round haha.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

just found some trousers with £310 in em............just got phoned by the garage , cars a write off.......well done love £7k don't just rain from the sky....fuk xmas no adults getting fuk all from me


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

that's a fucking kilo in real money....grrrr


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 20, 2013)

Fuck man, 3 ton would normally be a bonus but it's almost painful after hearing car a write off. You gotta pay excess or whole thing?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

stripped down the cars worth 10k so ill get it back and rape the engine supercharger shocks rims AP racing brakes, milltek stainless etc and take wat the ins give me, cars is 4 years of work and money and I had just finished the last job which was to fit a racing antiroll bar kit, handles like an ice skate.....or it did


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2013)

The cunts have sanctioned my JSA for a month because I didn't go to a mandatory meeting due to illness, apparently having a life threatening attack of Type II Brittle Asthma isn't a suitable reason for not attending.

Fuck all christmasy is happening round my house, not a stitch.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 20, 2013)

that shit yman especially at this time of year, hope things pick up for ya soon mate. things are tight at my end as well but just had enough to sort the kids prezzies and xmas dinner so that will do for me.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The cunts have sanctioned my JSA for a month because I didn't go to a mandatory meeting due to illness, apparently having a life threatening attack of Type II Brittle Asthma isn't a suitable reason for not attending.
> 
> Fuck all christmasy is happening round my house, not a stitch.


fucking wankers merry cunting xmas hay, i just been on some mandatory two day course on how to get a job was total bullshit but you got no choice but to go, dont get me wrong i have been applying for loads of jobs aint had much luck but was just a total waste of two days.

then today i was spose to be going on a months mandatory work experience slave labour basically working for jackshit but it was cancelled this morning thank the lord lol not gonna start till jan now thinking i need to just get any old job rather than working for nowt...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2013)

This year xmas is just another day in my house, I haven't got a pot to piss in till at least the end of January.

Never mind the lack of chrimbo food and nay decorations/prezzies in sight, being without a smoke for xmas day is the real kicker.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 20, 2013)

thats fucking shite bout the car zedd she was a lovely motor.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 20, 2013)

starting to come on.....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> thats fucking shite bout the car zedd she was a lovely motor.


im gonna get it fixed up and back on the road mate fukin thing


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 20, 2013)

Jsa is a joke....come on yorky sell summing and get ya missus some pickled cabbage n a turkey...

Rambo you well....you still with the littleuns for Xmas??...

4 growers on jsa without a pot to piss in.....rock on 2014.....


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like it should mate....i would move the drippers out abit though make the roots search for the food..


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah all good lem spent a shitload on the lil fuckers for xmas n no doubt they will be more interested in the box's it came in lol dunno why i bother.......

have been rewatching breaking bad these last few wks almost finished it now, fucking good reason its rated as the best tv show ever made shit its goooooooood lol bit of a downgrade but think ill rewatch prisonbreak next aint seen that for a few years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Jsa is a joke....come on yorky sell summing and get ya missus some pickled cabbage n a turkey...


Te fuck with selling my gear for her a prezzie, she won £8000 on the slots earlier in the year and has waxed the lot.

I got a few Primark T-Shirts and a Matalan jumper out of it, she's gone next year and she fucking knows it too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 20, 2013)

..........


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Te fuck with selling my gear for her a prezzie, she won £8000 on the slots earlier in the year and has waxed the lot.
> 
> I got a few Primark T-Shirts and a Matalan jumper out of it, she's gone next year and she fucking knows it too.


on shoes? women eh I once went out with a very posh bird who turned out to be quite insane, 2 nd week pissed up in her gaff...lol....ended up in the shoe cupboard instead of the bog....hello wat have we here omg 200 pairs of shoes no typo.....I checked em out manola blah blah and some geeza called jimmy choo at about 500 pair, 20 pairs per year at 10k...I did the maths...I walked out the door never to return 2 weeks later... after she tried all the kinky shit


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Xmas just another day here other than get to really stuff our faces. Gonna chop my blue cheese down New Years. Got gas coming around day after Boxing Day so came up with a plan because aint chopping at 7 weeks. Gonna take all the tents down day before, then half hour before they meant to come black bags over the plants and carry them into the shed in the garden. Soon as they fuck off ill bring em back in. Bit of a pain in the arse but fuck it one those things. Just looking forward to starting the next lot to be honest with ya. Green poison fast version being 6week strain it flys by more aless. 

Also course I was taking the piss with the seeds thing lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

lurkers please don't pm me askin for cheap weed, I am not fukin interested, I don't know what a q is and if I was sellin it it wouldn't be for £37


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2013)

happy fukin xmas too, see yall later


----------



## klitwestwood (Dec 21, 2013)

Had my yamaha fzr1000 stolen 2wk ago.pigs didnt even come out to investigate and no insurance pay out. This is the 4th bike ive had stolen with no insurance pay out.the nxt bike I get will not be insured ad its only a £100 fine here.
Wonder how many of you realise that if u av a criminal record, that is enuff readon to not pay out and also actually refuse to insure you.fuckin joke or wot?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2013)

It's more to do with telling untruths when applying for your insurance. Underwriters are a bitch and there's a reason they have all those questions. I use to work in In/ASS urance, and they are the biggest bunch of cunts going imo. You tell one lie on your insurance and you'd be better not having any at all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 21, 2013)

Good moaning fanny features....all on the Christmas spirit I see haha...wounded for ya z Mrs couldn't handle the power? Or icy roads..I was bad enough when mine popped the back light Lol...made some more qwiso last night best batch yet its sort of chalky but oily at the same time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

morning lads, how are we all 2day? the wife is working all day and ive got the kids so gonna take them out for lunch i think. 

then i gotta get my feeds done later when i get home, as much as i love growing, the hand watering every 2 days does get to be a pain in the arse after a while, takes me about an hour or so just to feed all the girls and get them back into the tent. think i might look into some sort of hydro/dwc method after my holiday nxt year.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 21, 2013)

Aye I'm sound gazza mines just gone to do the crimbo food shop bless her so think I might just skin a fatty up haha.. so your thinking bout going down the old bubbler route ay...if your not sleeping next to it its all good ain't it...I've been saving all me kief up for Xmas day got a nice little amount now I'm gonna be fucked haha canna wait


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

just back from macD's cant beat a nice greasy quarter pounder with cheese lol,

im the same biz, got some banging cheese to do me over xmas but ive been saving the kief for a few weeks now so that will be my xmas day smoke. 
was thinkin of something similar to that 4 pot wilma kit that imc got, would have that in one tent and a cpl smaller girls in soil in the other tent


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just want Xmas out the way now tbh actually finally does feel like its Xmas time in my house. Be glad when things go back to normal. Xmas is only good when you got kids otherwise its just a glorified Sunday roast lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

you are definately over doing things if you spend that much time feeding your girls gary. i spend about 2 hours a week watering my three gardens.

i can't understand the reasoning behind taking your plants to the bath or sink to water them, they don't need much water to stay healthy and it kind of defeats the whole purpose of having a filter.

i used to spend a lot of time tending to my girls but i learned they love being left alone even more.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeh man gotta save the good stuff for special occasions ain't ya Gaz I don't know whether to stuck it all in one fatty and get blasted haha...never even seen Wilma kit bubbling can imagine how easy it is once there all set up tho..Its never really appealed to me tho I like old school techniques


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> you are definately over doing things if you spend that much time feeding your girls gary. i spend about 2 hours a week watering my three gardens.
> 
> i can't understand the reasoning behind taking your plants to the bath or sink to water them, they don't need much water to stay healthy and it kind of defeats the whole purpose of having a filter.
> 
> i used to spend a lot of time tending to my girls but i learned they love being left alone even more.


m8 i hand water all 9 plants with 2ltrs each every 2days and i make the feed up individually for each plant depending on its needs, i have to take mine out the tent and either in bath or on a large tray in my room as ive no space to get into the tent to water at the back and with the airpots it get a bit messy at times so easier to pull them out. i dont have a filter on at the minute as my 4"one is too small for my 6" fan i got so will need to get a new filter asap but money is too tight right now, i just have ona blocks near the air outtake and around my house, seems to be doing the job for now, only time i smell anything is in my grow room which isnt really a problem for me. apart from feeds they get left alone i might look in on them once a day but i dont mess about with them much especially after flipping the lights.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

all at 3ft tall now
 big bang 1
 PP #1 (this one got a little burnt last week on one top but recovering well now)
 BB #2
 PP #2
 BB #3
 exo


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

well you'd be fucked doing 9 different strains on a wilma then lol.

if you stick to one strain and fuck the airpots off you could get away with making one feed per week in a butt then splash a 2l jug over them and call it a day, minimal work.

the exo will make your growing life a hell of a lot easier i guarantee.


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

i like this one, what is it? would kick arse in an sog style grow


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> i like this one, what is it? would kick arse in an sog style grow


thats a Purple paralysis from Cream of the crop seeds, this is my 1st time growing it but it has a nice sativa structure to it i think, got a clone of it vegging away and another 4 cut in the prop just now rooting, so will be keeping it going.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah i hope the exo makes things a lot easier, gonna be doing a perp of exo and that purple para that i got after this grow is done,


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

i love plants that don't waste time growing horizontally, you could fit 40 of them under a light with a bit less veg.

then you would be having a breakdown watering lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah these fuckers wont stop gettin taller ive only got about a foot left before my light hits the top of the tent so im hoping they stop now and start filling out more with bud instead, otherwise im gonna need to start bending the bitches.

and 40!!! fuck that most i ever have is 9 just to be safe, including the 2 in the clone tent, but i veg for a good while to get them as big as i can fit in my space


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

i think a supercrop wouldn't be too bad if you did it now, you'd be surprised how much more they will grow on you.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

do u think they will get much bigger they are already on day 18 of 12/12 so im thinking they have just about finished their last stretch, dont wanna start fuckin with them now or do anything that might add time on to total grow as i want this one done asap, been a long time waiting since i last harvested due to last grow fucking up


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuck me you got some love for them girls making each watering up depending on the plants needs. Couldn't be fucked with doing that but suppose you half got too if doing loads of different strains. Just run the same strain with the wilma makes life easier. Try get that filter though dont know how good the ona blocks are but the filter would come first for me just cause its te security of being able to grow more. Plants look well though I liked the look of that tall fucker be nice if gets long donkey dick colas lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah mate i will be getting a new filter asap i thought i cud use my old 4" filter with my new 6" fan with a size reducer but it made the fan lose too much suction so i took it back off again, will get one just after xmas, as for the onablocks they are excellent things u need to replace them every 4 weeks or so but theyeliminate pretty much all the smell. i use one even when i have my filter attached jut to take care of any stray odors,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2013)

been wasting yer money on people who hate you, fuk em its xmas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2013)

err feeding once a week in a wilma, shuddent nutes be used within 3 days of mixing?

also your lollipopped teh fuk outa that stretched thing matey,, if its sat dom, then i wouldnt run it as a permanat thing, to dodgy for flower time, but if u wanna do 13 weeks harvests crack on... lol

but gary my good man they are looking nice, im only 3 weeks from last harvest as poor as it was and im already itching, lol


and lovely crapet btw


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

haha cheers mate the carpet was here when i moved in, no point changing it the amount of nutes i spill on it is unreal. trust u to pick up on that u cunt lol !! 
the PP is supposed to be a 10 week finisher so im hoping thats correct then i will chop they 2 pp down 2 weeks after the other girls.

and i lollipop anything that aint getting enough light so if the leaves/branches lower down are dying off due to lack of light they get snipped off, its all about the main cola growth to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha cheers mate the carpet was here when i moved in, no point changing it the amount of nutes i spill on it is unreal. trust u to pick up on that u cunt lol !!
> the PP is supposed to be a 10 week finisher so im hoping thats correct then i will chop they 2 pp down 2 weeks after the other girls.
> 
> and i lollipop anything that aint getting enough light so if the leaves/branches lower down are dying off due to lack of light they get snipped off, its all about the main cola growth to me


 they just looked stretched ta fuk,, BUT if ther nto and they bd all ay up u got sum beasts on your hand,, But the bud formation does look qwite spaced, so u may end up with a shit load of popcorn, no mater, id rather have a little of grade than a hige amount of shite


crack on and good luck man

and themore i lok at that capet the sicker i feel


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

in fairness the spacing is a little further apart on one of the pp compared to all the other plants, but the rest look like i shud get some decent big buds from them, if i pull 2 oz off each plant dry then i'll be happy anymore and i'll be fucking delighted, unlike some of u lucky fuckers i dont normally have big masive yields, this is my biggest grow to date, i normally average 1-1 1/2 oz off a plant and that was with a 300w cfl grown one plant at a time, now i got 1000w of hps and 400w of cfls, so shud see a major increase this time, my last grow which was 1st with hps i got just under 2oz per plant so my target this time is simply to beat that,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2013)

well if ur new to hps all i can say is use mh for veg and a sonT for flower and lollipp, with airpots, if ur considering wilma, i have only lnown them to grow trees,, stretch like fuk,,but i guess its how u use em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

i dont have a mh yet, i use a dual spec hps for vegging and an omega super red hps for flowering, i will be buying a mh and phillips green son-t once i make a little cash back from this grow. for now im mking do with what i got until i have the cash to upgrade, but in the last year ive spent about £750 on my grow stuff. so not exactly tons, i know ive still got a cpl things to get and another cpl to upgrade a bit, that will all be done in the coming months, 

im not sure about wilmas yet just mentioned im thinkin bout them to avoid having to hand water so often, i still like the old trusted soil method, less can go wrong i think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont have a mh yet, i use a dual spec hps for vegging and an omega super red hps for flowering, i will be buying a mh and phillips green son-t once i make a little cash back from this grow. for now im mking do with what i got until i have the cash to upgrade, but in the last year ive spent about £750 on my grow stuff. so not exactly tons, i know ive still got a cpl things to get and another cpl to upgrade a bit, that will all be done in the coming months,
> 
> im not sure about wilmas yet just mentioned im thinkin bout them to avoid having to hand water so often, i still like the old trusted soil method, less can go wrong i think



wilmas are great if your like hydro who is away to work weekly, since your ther 24-7 stcik with airpots and watering daily.

as for bulbs, ur using dual spec so thats why you have got the stretch u have, mh makes plants stickier wuth more nodes and tighter spacing,weras dual spec doesent, kinda like using a 2700k for veg, same deal, stecth rather than growth, if you get me,

as for the green power bulbs, not worth it matey, u can get a 600 sonT for like 20 qwid if that, ur paying over double for a g power one all for a poxy extra 2k lumens, and since anormal one has 90k its fuk all

also if ur runing 1k, u know using 4x250 or a 6 and a 4 u get MUCH better growth ,,, and 1k hps does NOT put out as many lumens as a 4 and a 6 or 2x 250 or watever


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah its a 400w and a 600w hps im using side by side in the flower tent m8 not a single 1000w.

like i said end of january when the auto has been dried i will sell that shit and use the cash to buy some decent bulbs, also wanna pick up cool hoods for the summer as my temps got scary high this year, but 1st on ma list is a 6" carbon filter need to sort that asap.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wilmas are great if your like hydro who is away to work weekly, since your ther 24-7 stcik with airpots and watering daily.
> 
> as for bulbs, ur using dual spec so thats why you have got the stretch u have, mh makes plants stickier wuth more nodes and tighter spacing,weras dual spec doesent, kinda like using a 2700k for veg, same deal, stecth rather than growth, if you get me,
> 
> ...


u been on the xmas whizz ice?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 21, 2013)

......grown under a 250w clf from cut


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 21, 2013)

u kno something with that exo mom I don't look after her at all...she gets nuts prob twice every 2 weeks if that and rest just water every 3 days strait out the tap.....plus she under a clf.........


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2013)

blue pit










slainte, DST


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u been on the xmas whizz ice?


no, have u been on the xmas crack>?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 22, 2013)

...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2013)

is that a legit leaflet spoon? love the ganja leaf haha


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2013)

of course it's real. did you also know you can't take loaded pistols and explosives on to a plane either, what is the world coming to?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah! Lol. I saw it bout a month back or so when I went to post sum shit lol. Had to take a copy lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2013)

haha thats great, i always have a go when they ask what im posting, i justs ay no its nothing from yoru baned list, none of tehr fucking business what i post

wankers.

we will just start using couriers instead, and ther cheaper,, fuk royal mail


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2013)

i know, for the price you pay to deliver an a4 size letter you would expect prince phillip to drop it off in person the malacka cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 22, 2013)

arrgghhh i fucking hate cars, just back from shopping with the kids park my car and get out to hear a loud hissing noise, look down and there is a pea size hole in my tyre must have only happened when i was parking, 15 mins out in the snow and rain to get the spare put on, bloody soaked now,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2937489...........



So much fail in one place I really don't know where to start.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

Dog S1's.
View attachment 2937744 View attachment 2937745


Anesthesia Female/Male.
 


Autos.



Cheese.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 22, 2013)

York you buy what your using to scrogg yor cheese from somewhere or make it yourself? Mate said homebase got something I could use. Gonna just try it in my small tent first seeing as I already got 8 plants vegged quite big ready to go in the other tent already.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/20/silk_road_2_arrests/


that took long lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/20/silk_road_2_arrests/
> 
> 
> that took long lol


If users don't cover their tracks properly they're gonna get caught.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> York you buy what your using to scrogg yor cheese from somewhere or make it yourself?


They're actually 2 wire shelves taken out of a cheap mini poly greenhouse for the garden that I had herbs growing in.

I went to home base last week to get the rest of what I need and what is suitable is super expensive, I would get a roll of coated chicken wire from Ebay for cheap.
Wilkinson's usually have a range of about 4-5 different screens in rolls that are only a few quid but the stores have swapped all the gardening stock for xmas shit.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 22, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If users don't cover their tracks properly they're gonna get caught.


i never used the site, got burnt badly on silkroad one that was enough for me but yeah looks like the end of it, im just reading the forum at the min the last message posted from the owner said if i dont make contact for 24 hrs then assume ive been comprimised, he hasnt been seen for near 48 now but the site is still up, so hopefully those who got money tied in there can get it out


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ahh well, there will be more sites if ur willing to take the risk, I am...


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ahh well, there will be more sites if ur willing to take the risk, I am...


they are all so new and a risk it is.

*SilkRoad v2*
==Update (12/20): Three lead staff members, Inigo, SSDBD, and Libertas have been apprehended. It is unknown at this time if SR2 was hacked or why, if this was based off of the SR1 bust, it has taken so long to find them. This was followed by DPR changing his PGP key whom has since disappeared. It is advised to stay away from SR2 for now.===

One month old and still struggling to get basic features in. Has potential as staff seem more politically motivated than financially, less likely to steal site funds, though resistance by the administrator to anti-theft p2p payment systems reveal there may be ulterior motives. Slow development time and preference for established vendors means this site wont see growth until the latter half of 2014, so odds of cut-and-run escrow scamming will be pretty low for a while.

*Tormarket*
==Update (12/14): DPR just PWned Tormarkets database and got lists of customer information including messages and what they bought and a ranking of buyers by amount purchased, if your value your safety stay away from tormarket.===

Less than a month old this marketplace has taken the bulk of the market due to its functional design and the fallout from the massive admin-theft scam known as sheep marketplace. Its front page is littered with trust marketing as it attempts to recruit sheep victims who were taken by trusting someone in the same adminstrative position. Promises of p2p escrow (designed to prevent such a scam from ever happening again) are spouted by staff without any details or timeline as part of their trust marketing campaign. Shilling is prevalent on various forums showing that this is probably going to be another escrow scam (eventually). 

*Pandora*
Less than a month old, not much is known about this market other than its very rough around the edges and is pretty much dead. The site boasts its user count on the site itself, which at its beginning was somewhere around 2000 and went up sharply thereafter. Needless to say this was dishonest and shows the operators low moral integrity. High probability that this will be an operator escrow scam if it ever gets big enough. 

*Agora*
Only a week old this market was promoted by the main mixing service bitcoinfog. Subsequently this market came online shortly after sheepscam went down. The connection is that the sheep scammer used bitcoinfog to launder 8 figures worth of coins, which given the nature of mixing meant that no actual anonymity was gained but bitcoinfog did make millions off of it. While bitcoinfog may not have been involved in sheepscam, the fact that they knowingly accepted stolen money and pocketed the fee shows they have little moral integrity to be backing a marketplace, and their "associates" who are administering it, if its not them, are not to be trusted either. 

*FloMarket*
==Update (12/22) - It is reported Flomarket has gotten hacked. It is speculated this is due to it being based off the beta BitWasp market-software. A banner on the main page states all bitcoin functions are disabled.

Another SR clone, not much is known about this relatively new market except for a message on its main page detailing that it was made right after sheep and BMR went down (literally a week ago). This site is more akin to BMR than SR due to its categories including carding, weapons, and exploits. Is fully featured and functional, forums are due soon.

*TheMarketplace*
==Update (12/20) A new electrum plugin has been released that allows for 1-click vendors withdraws and buyer refunds. A simple wallet generator tool has also been created for offline wallet generation. TMP is making tremendous strides in advancing multisig. ===

Started one month ago and only currently present on the i2p anonymity network (and accessible through Tor on Tails OS), this is the first market to support multisig escrow, meaning administrators have neither the power nor the incentive to steal site funds as is possible with the aforementioned sites, as has occurred 4 times in the past 4 months. Not much can be said for this site except that its fully functional and its operator appears to be politically motivated and skilled at coding. Its still in its early stages but has great potential if it can manage to simply and streamline the otherwise complicated p2p escrow process. 


*BitcoinFog*

While this is not a market, it is a central mixing point for most of the laundered bitcoin. Its design requires that people trust the operators not to be working with law enforcement to deanonymize its users. The same follows for blockchains Shared Send (mixer) and SharedCoin (Coin Join). However a trust-less Coin Join technology has just been funded (2x over) called DarkWallet and is slated to be released sometime early 2014. Once this is released trust based services such as blockchains mixing services and bitcoinfog will become obselete, as Coin Join cannot be deanonymized, will be instantaneous and transparent and cost nothing. Bitcoinfogs mixing services run secondary to its main wallet services and is a registered company whereas bitcoinfog is just a mixing service and its operators are unknown, *therefore there is a high probability that bitcoinfog in the next few months will steal everyones coins. *


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

You could use this stuff Ninja.......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trellis-Pea-Netting-Plant-Support-Nylon-Mesh-Net-SCROG-Drying-Climbers-/321277681772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item4acda4606c



My local grow shop sells it but I'm not keen my self as it's not solid and has quite large holes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2013)

That Dark Wallet is where it's at for the future Rambo, it's the brain child of one of Intersango's founders Amir Taaki and the front man is Cody Wilson (the guy who released the 3D printable AR15 plans to the world for free).

[video=youtube;Ouo7Q6Cf_yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Ouo7Q6Cf_yc[/video]

It's on!.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2013)

"stretch" tiz a hard life,

got 50 25mg oxy's dropped of at a pals today,,, should be interesting..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 22, 2013)

Been waiting for my man to get all fucking day and he still aint got anything ffs!!! Had to have a couple of pipes of that iso and crimbo kief 

@ ice send me some then ya tight cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Been waiting for my man to get all fucking day and he still aint got anything ffs!!! Had to have a couple of pipes of that iso and crimbo kief
> 
> @ ice send me some then ya tight cunt




yeh il sort u out after new yr wen i go over ,,thers another 300 i can get if i want them and ALL are 25mg i think he said,, not going nower thru xmas, 

so yeh thers load, soon as i find out how much i can get for em il buy the lot of him, im sure tehrs profit to be made like. 

u wont see m on ps3 coz im a ps4 type of guy now

thats just how i roll,,lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 22, 2013)

That dark wallet advert was good. Bet those behind the scenes of bitcoin and the other one could easily be on well paid jobs. Must be some seriously smart programmers. The internets such a powerful thing, think of all the stuff we can read about and learn about in an instant and the stuff they'd rather we didnt know about. Defiantly think in the future money in a psychical form won't be around.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

It's getting very close lads.....

https://wiki.unsystem.net/index.php/DarkWallet/Intro

https://darkwallet.unsystem.net/

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bitcoin-dark-wallet

http://unsystem.net/

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/15/bitcoin-squat-visit

Live Dark Wallet updates are on the indiegogo site.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 2938712View attachment 2938713 Exo, day 20 of 12/12
View attachment 2938714View attachment 2938715 NLB auto 53 days from seed
View attachment 2938716 one of the tops on a purple paralysis plant, shud hopefully fill out nicely, also day 20 of 12/12


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving all the updates Gary...what happened to ur grow sig?...nvm found it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuck this sanction shit, I'm busting out my other tent and rocking 2 setups.

I'll throw these 2 Dog's and the Anesthesia into flower within the next couple of days.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit quiet today aint it. Can't wait just for this Xmas shit to be over. Nothing but strong winds today outside, gotta out in abit aswell


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2013)

you might want to do more than cut the apical tip yorkie, that dog will be very tall!.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> you might want to do more than cut the apical tip yorkie, that dog will be very tall!.


what he means to say is that u have overvegged it u numpty


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2013)

i already called him a miserly bastard when i last give him rep for keeping it in such a small pot for so long lol.

not over vegged, but for me, it should have been topped a lot sooner to try and bush it out a bit, but then i don't know what his plans are and i know he knows what he is doing so i can give the benefit of the doubt this once!.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2013)

ghb said:


> i already called him a miserly bastard when i last give him rep for keeping it in such a small pot for so long lol.
> 
> not over vegged, but for me, it should have been topped a lot sooner to try and bush it out a bit, but then i don't know what his plans are and i know he knows what he is doing so i can give the benefit of the doubt this once!.


his plants are in excellent health and the skill level to keep a vigorous plant that well nourished in such a small pot is just showing-off lmao, but they excellent examples of vegged plants ....to flip them u need space and wattage....repotting will divert energy and phos into root dev.....im very interested to see how this turns out....prob quite well knowing yman


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 23, 2013)

Evening ladies. Misses jus came down from the spare room where my tent is to get prezzies to wrap, shit herself thinking a spider was on her leg and jus kicked a gram bud of blue Thai at me  result!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

u lucky cunt spoons im down to my last 2g to last me till boxing day and ive cash for more, and no sign of harvesting this auto fr at least another 3 weeks i think.


----------



## Turbanator (Dec 23, 2013)

I just had half ounce of cheese droppednof thats my xmas snoke sorted just got ghosts for my ps4 so al really good.

Cant wait to get another grow on barring yhe theft I have done a good few this yr.rather proud of myself


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

u lucky fuckr turb, im gettin the xbox one in january already got it ordered, cant wait to try ghosts on it.

i got some nice cheese for xmas as well, cannt beat a cheesy xmas lol,

hope its a good one for u and family m8


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got few fuckers who owed me pay up lol...good old...mate I need that money to get my mum something for Xmas your taking the piss now...done the trick  put me in a better mood...who said money can't buy happiness ay lol. 

Just cracked open some beers but some reason aint pissed at all but my 4th can and I'm feeling like I don't want anymore...had a good look in the mirror and a heart to heart in my head asking what's the matter with me lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 23, 2013)

Just picked me self up 7g for Xmas smells n tastes like orange hubba bubba nice change from cheese and got some lovly bubbly kief and iso for Xmas too happy days just need a grow and I'll have full erection


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 23, 2013)

well i got a half of exo for xmas grown n dried to perfection free of course i aint payed for green for years now thank fuck, been on the white tonight tho the gooood shit feeling happy, happy xmas to any i half like lol the rest can go fuck i hope ya house's flood xmas day n theres a power cut but a very merry xmas to all else lmao just messing im wrecked.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

hahaha nice to see everyone in the xmas spirit in here lmao, hope everyone has a good one,


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha nice to see everyone in the xmas spirit in here lmao, hope everyone has a good one,


happy xmas gbhoy n to ya family too mate.

but how the fuck can you give out so much rep when it just says that shite to me youve repped blah blah too much, u aint sucking of rolli again are yas lololol just messing mate, but fuck knows how you can give me so much rep when it limits me?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

i just share the love mate lol, i read a lot of threads and rep a lot o silly wee cunts so i can eventually rep u good guys again


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think Garybhoys the only one that reps me lol, he does give a fair bit out fuck knows how??? Merry Christmas folks, probly see yes here on Christmas Day anyway ffs lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think Garybhoys the only one that reps me lol, he does give a fair bit out fuck knows how??? Merry Christmas folks, probly see yes here on Christmas Day anyway ffs lol


happy xmas mate prob the same see ya xmas day after i finshed fucking cooking for everyone....... not that your be cooking lol just ill be around xmas day lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers for the compliment Zeddd, the Exo's are a bit on their arse though.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> happy xmas mate prob the same see ya xmas day after i finshed fucking cooking for everyone....... not that your be cooking lol just ill be around xmas day lol


Ill be at me mas house gettin everything done for me lol, couldn't cook anyway cos the fuckin heating element in my ovens just went tonite ffs....had to order a chinese!


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

happy xmas to u all if don't speak on the day.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I'm getting pissed and watching cartoons all xmas day.
Rock a Tom and Jerry marathon maybe.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2939146 happy xmas to u all if don't speak on the day.....


haha shouldnt have expected any less from u mate lol, hope u have a great xmas


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

well I hope santa drops me off those for xmas......oshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......im claming the first 1.....she deff getting it up the ass if she likes it or not ha ha


Garybhoy11 said:


> haha shouldnt have expected any less from u mate lol, hope u have a great xmas


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 23, 2013)

well ill be cooking in between drinking n getting stoned n i hope all av a good one i was just messing i dont wish anyone a bad xmas birthdays are just a year closer to death but xmas is to be enjoying so hope u all enjoy......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> well I hope santa drops me off those for xmas......oshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......im claming the first 1.....she deff getting it up the ass if she likes it or not ha ha


I reckon the second one is a munter looking at that arse. lol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

ill poke em all......any holes a goal.......boshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

must say these wilmas are the tits.....wish id of got them earlier......fbuking like plants on steds in them...lol grow so quick....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll take the third one cos she looks like she'd be filthy!


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2013)

anal buffet for imc.

and me too i suppose i'm not one to discriminate.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 23, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> must say these wilmas are the tits.....wish id of got them earlier......fbuking like plants on steds in them...lol grow so quick....


u want to see the size off mine m8, they begged too long and are massive, def flower them things early or do loadsa trainin on them, the first week or two into flower they don't stretch too much but get bushy as fuck I find


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

Or do a pornstar dick injection and destroy the lot of em, one after another. lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

i'll just have this one to myself thanks


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

well going to top them day after boxing day then start doing traning ....ready for scrog nets......


Hydrogrow123 said:


> u want to see the size off mine m8, they begged too long and are massive, def flower them things early or do loadsa trainin on them, the first week or two into flower they don't stretch too much but get bushy as fuck I find


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

once these done im only gonna do 1 whilma in one tent with 2 cuts in each pot.....other tent gonna flower me exo mom cos she gonna be a beast.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

Never mind eating pussy, you could slice those off and chuck em on the griddle pan!


 Now this young lady here......a face,legs AND ankles mmmmmmm.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

yer she got a lovley pair of pissflaps..mmmmmmmm lunch


The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2939183 Never mind eating pussy, you could slice those off and chuck em on the griddle pan!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939184 Now this young lady here......a face,legs AND ankles mmmmmmm.


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 23, 2013)

i wana see some real women not these supermodels in santa suits lool since i turnt fat there no looking back lol give me some bbw's lol pretty birds are too dangerous true story the bird the younger one caught up in this shit was my ex not a few months before it happend she was the best fuck id had but shit am i glad it ended when it did http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-480283/Father-son-charged-suburban-gangland-triple-murder.html


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.imagefap.com/ chek out that then Rambo lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i wana see some real women not these supermodels in santa suits lool since i turnt fat there no looking back lol give me some bbw's lol pretty birds are too dangerous true story the bird the younger one caught up in this shit was my ex not a few months before it happend she was the best fuck id had but shit am i glad it ended when it did http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-480283/Father-son-charged-suburban-gangland-triple-murder.html



3 for £10.000!? What is the world coming to....


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 3 for £10.000!? What is the world coming to....


it was actually half key of shit coke cost them 16k not 10k but yeah they was not happy, was only cause the ran out of bullets that clare was not shot n only stabbed she was cowered over her daughter 3yr old at the time whilst they stabbed her in the back n hand, silly bitch always did like her sniff a bit too much..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 23, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> i wana see some real women not these supermodels in santa suits lool since i turnt fat there no looking back lol give me some bbw's lol pretty birds are too dangerous true story the bird the younger one caught up in this shit was my ex not a few months before it happend she was the best fuck id had but shit am i glad it ended when it did http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-480283/Father-son-charged-suburban-gangland-triple-murder.html


just for u mate lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry xmas eve guys lets just hope chrimbo day is as good as crimbo eve fuck im wasted and it aint even 12 oclock yet lol blame the kids as the wifes at work lol to many jd's on the rocks for now time to chill and watch these fuckers get hammered !!&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## smatz (Dec 24, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Merry xmas eve guys lets just hope chrimbo day is as good as crimbo eve fuck im wasted and it aint even 12 oclock yet lol blame the kids as the wifes at work lol to many jd's on the rocks for now time to chill and watch these fuckers get hammered !!&#128540;


Cheers man I'm pretty baked already loooking forward to Christmas


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 24, 2013)

smatz said:


> Cheers man I'm pretty baked already loooking forward to Christmas


No probs bro im feelin all the love atm believe me another few jds and ill be stoked believe me wot u all got planned then??


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

Afternoon all. Been mega busy with work baking fucking bread. Too baked to be working fast.

Merry Christmas, hope everyone has a good feed with the family and not too much lairy xmas rows!

Also a couple of snaps of my 3 varieties.

View attachment 2939724


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

some nice frosty looking buds there ww, hope its a good xmas for u and fam as well.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

well my new timers i ordered yesterday arrived 2day, i didnt think id see them till after xmas, anyway my problem is when i ordered them the description says they support up to 3200w each, i bought 2, but when they arrived it says 2 different wattages on it and there is a big difference between them, im unsure about which one i need to pay attention to so heres a cpl pics can anyone help me out a bit? im planning on having a 600w hps and 2 oscillating fans plugged into 1 of them and a 400w hps and the intake & outake fans plugged into the other, do u think these will support that wattage ok??? this is my 1st digi timers, until now i have always used the old segment timers and had no prob with everything pluged into the one of them. i just want the digis so i can be more accurate with times.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my new timers i ordered yesterday arrived 2day, i didnt think id see them till after xmas, anyway my problem is when i ordered them the description says they support up to 3200w each, i bought 2, but when they arrived it says 2 different wattages on it and there is a big difference between them, im unsure about which one i need to pay attention to so heres a cpl pics can anyone help me out a bit? im planning on having a 600w hps and 2 oscillating fans plugged into 1 of them and a 400w hps and the intake & outake fans plugged into the other, do u think these will support that wattage ok??? this is my 1st digi timers, until now i have always used the old segment timers and had no prob with everything pluged into the one of them. i just want the digis so i can be more accurate with times.
> 
> View attachment 2939760 View attachment 2939761


Itd have to be the bigger wattage I'd say gaz, I've used them exact timers somewhere along the line and had no problems. The ones I'm using now are from b&q and are only a fiver. I've 3 600ws and a fan in one and it's lasted two years like that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

cheers m8 thats what i wanted to hear, i paid £15 for them so didnt want it to have been a waste. i'll be firing them on later tonight when lights go off, so will find out 2morro morning if they started up again ok. the ones ive been using last 3 years are from poundland lol and ive still got the original 2 i bought they have lasted well but with the segment timers it hard to be 100% accurate with the timing and when i have 2 light on seperate timer in the same tent i want them comin on and going off at exactly the same time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my new timers i ordered yesterday arrived 2day, i didnt think id see them till after xmas, anyway my problem is when i ordered them the description says they support up to 3200w each, i bought 2, but when they arrived it says 2 different wattages on it and there is a big difference between them, im unsure about which one i need to pay attention to so heres a cpl pics can anyone help me out a bit? im planning on having a 600w hps and 2 oscillating fans plugged into 1 of them and a 400w hps and the intake & outake fans plugged into the other, do u think these will support that wattage ok??? this is my 1st digi timers, until now i have always used the old segment timers and had no prob with everything pluged into the one of them. i just want the digis so i can be more accurate with times.
> 
> View attachment 2939760 View attachment 2939761





Hydrogrow123 said:


> Itd have to be the bigger wattage I'd say gaz, I've used them exact timers somewhere along the line and had no problems. The ones I'm using now are from b&q and are only a fiver. I've 3 600ws and a fan in one and it's lasted two years like that


No lads, when using timers for HID lights you need to pay attention to the inductive load value as this is the load that ballasts pull as apposed to resistive load that oil heaters and regular appliances pull.

"Normal household timers are not built to take the high inductive loads produced by HID ballasts. If used with an HID ballast, the contacts inside the timer that open and close the timed circuit will overheat and weld together, breaking the timer and leaving your grow lights permanently on."

So that timer you have Garry is only really suitable for running 1 400w light and a fan if the inductive load is rated at 480w, there are cases of people using under rated timers for more wattage but I personally wouldn't advise it and any sparky worth their salt will say the same, also if it burns out and sets your house on fire you've only yourself to blame lol.

If you use the Plug and Grow ones off Ebay (£12 ish with free delivery) they will run 2 600w lights each, the good thing about the Plug and Grow ones are that the internal contacts are rated for 22A not just the fuse in the plug @ 13A. 

Plug and Grow timer.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUG-AND-GROW-HEAVY-DUTY-TIMER-SWITCH-600W-GROW-LIGHT-/270732866707?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3f08efb493


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No lads, when using timers for HID lights you need to pay attention to the inductive load value as this is the load that ballasts pull as apposed to resistive load that oil heaters and regular appliances pull.
> 
> "Normal household timers are not built to take the high inductive loads produced by HID ballasts. If used with an HID ballast, the contacts inside the timer that open and close the timed circuit will overheat and weld together, breaking the timer and leaving your grow lights permanently on."
> 
> ...


yeah thats the same sort of ones i have just now, but was wanting a digital alternative.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah thats the same sort of ones i have just now, but was wanting a digital alternative.


There's no functional benefit to a digital over a mechanical when using it for HID's though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

kl, i'll give 1 a try and see how it goes if it fucks up i'll stick to my 2 old timers for the big tent and use the other digi for my clone tent as thats only got cfls in there so shud handle that no prob


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's mine garybhoy, 3 x 600ws and a fan.....proofs in the pics m8

im using one of those contactor leads too, can see it in pics


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

whats the conatctor lead for m8? never used one myself


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

heres how my flower tent is looking today
 and heres the exo and PP in the clone tent


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> whats the conatctor lead for m8? never used one myself


Makes it easier on the timers I think


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

u got a link to one m8? all the ones im seeing on ebay are £30+


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u got a link to one m8? all the ones im seeing on ebay are £30+


Think the contactor I got was around that price too m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

yeah im seeing that, will probably pick one up after new year if these new timers cant handle the lights without.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 24, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Afternoon all. Been mega busy with work baking fucking bread. Too baked to be working fast.
> 
> Merry Christmas, hope everyone has a good feed with the family and not too much lairy xmas rows!
> 
> ...


Sum nice lookin trichs on that lad wot are the strains Look like breeders boutique strains to me !!


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

pic 1 SinCity SinMint GSC
pic 2 DNA LA Confidential
Pic 3 Blimburn Amnesia x Widow not bad for a freebie though, looking forward to a good haze.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 24, 2013)

I was in the process of preparing the Christmas turkey but it was getting a bit stressful.


I took a deep breath and asked myself what would Nigella do?


So I smoked a joint and had two lines of cocaine


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

well me zr turbo going in jan...bloke from the zr club wants it....so getting one of these for new toy.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

nice machine there m8, wudnt mind one of them myself, i fuckin hate my car now, once finance is paid in july im selling it and getting a new one, thinking about a new astra gtc


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

yer ive got a 13 plate astra gtc in black......they not to bad...wldnt mind the vxr gtc but not paying 23 k for 1 lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> nice machine there m8, wudnt mind one of them myself, i fuckin hate my car now, once finance is paid in july im selling it and getting a new one, thinking about a new astra gtc


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

can pik oone of those scoobys up for like 7k now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

yeah my budget for my new car will be around 3-5k at the most, ive never owned a brand new car and dont expect to anytime soon lol the prices these days are ridiculous, i'll be looking at one no more than 3 year old.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

I had full limo tints on gtc all round aint been pulled yet lol...its funny wen I go to grow shop cos ppl think its a cop car....many of times been in shop and herd them say it...me n bloke just laffed lol


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

its fuking xmas and im ill.....ffs was up all last nite bad grrr feel shit now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

its shit when that happens m8, normally im sick every birthday and xmas but luckily this year ive been fine so far, hopefully ur a bit better 2morro for the kids xmas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

well kids are away to bed, time to tidy the house and get the presents brought downstairs, will be worth all the effort when i see their little faces 2morro morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> whats the conatctor lead for m8?





Hydrogrow123 said:


> Makes it easier on the timers I think


It stops the under rated timers from blowing under inductive load, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

So the missus has chucked me some money to get a smoke for xmas. 

Cheers babe but you could have mentioned it earlier in the day so I could have done something about it, dangle the fucking carrot why don't you!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It stops the under rated timers from blowing under inductive load, lol.


Aye, that's what I said lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye, that's what I said lol



"I use those same timers with no problems"................."except I've got em plugged into proper contactor lead first" is a bit of a contradiction, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

So come on then, who's got themselves what for Chrimbo?

Boys toys and all that.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "I use those same timers with no problems"................."except I've got em plugged into proper contactor lead first" is a bit of a contradiction, lol.


I do use them with no problems in another grow tho like I said, stop nit pickin yorkie it's fuckin Xmas.....just cos you've got money and no weed lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 24, 2013)

hahahaha what u mean what did i get lol, kids got prezzies this year me and the wife got a new outfit for going to xmas dinner but thats it, things were tight this year so we just concentrated on the kids, come harvest time in feb i will be spoiling us all a bit


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

About to roll up a tester doob of LA Con at week 7. Not fully dried yet so I really should wait but its xmas eve so why not.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahahaha what u mean what did i get lol, kids got prezzies this year me and the wife got a new outfit for going to xmas dinner but thats it, things were tight this year so we just concentrated on the kids, come harvest time in feb i will be spoiling us all a bit


aye fuckin harvest time can't come quick enough m8, I've weed to do me bit could do with the cash, hopefully have a nice harvest too this time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 24, 2013)

Cheeky graffiti.........

http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/surgeon-suspended-over-branding-2


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 24, 2013)

no prezzies for me either, got loads of booze n weed tho lol n the kids got shitloads, prezzies that is not weed n booze lol, fuck i was ill today was mingled last night n spewing up most the morning niiiice.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

still feel like shit......prezzys done......dunno what ive got......dow think santa coming to me cos been naughty boy growing things.....lol.........fuk u then santa................


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

merry xmas wankers....................


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 24, 2013)

fuk yer......


----------



## zVice (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry fucking fuckmas fucktards...


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Xmas lads have a good un.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy cuntmas cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 25, 2013)

*aaapppy chirstmas............................cunts!*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry fucking christmas boys )))


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas lads.

Smoking a nice LA Confidential doob to get ready for family arriving in a bit


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Xmas lads!! Yorkstar u must be able to get summin....drug dealers are like pakis...dont stop for xmas......


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 25, 2013)

Morning all, hope everything is going better for you lot than it is me lmao, so whats everyone getting fucked up on today then? Ive got cpl of joints left of absolute shit weed n no MDMA for later as cunt let us down


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry xmas U English cunts


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 25, 2013)

HO HO HO... Merry crim BO!
fuck me think every 1 is ill! I woke up this morning and spewed up every where. Nice start to the day. Still wired off some flake I got last night lol.
i keep forgetting it's my b day aswell lol. I'm one of the unlucky fuckers to be born on Christmas :/


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy clitmas , had to winch the fucking turky into the oven !, 38lb ! There's only 5 of us Ffs. !, hate Xmas & kids & piss heads & FUCKING TURKY ! Bahhhhhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 25, 2013)

Fuckin ell you must be Jesus haha happy birthday aswell mate....smoking on some cheesey orange shit fuck knows what it is but its good got a nice amount of kief to dig into aswell


----------



## ghb (Dec 25, 2013)

happy winters solstice you athiest cunts.

i treated myself to a new vape and have a half oz of all the bp phenos to test before my dinners. life really isn't so bad for me this time but i still fucking hate this shit we have to put up with every year.

i hope you and your families are all well.

[video=youtube;L0uuFY3IrK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0uuFY3IrK0[/video]


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> happy winters solstice you athiest cunts.
> 
> i treated myself to a new vape and have a half oz of all the bp phenos to test before my dinners. life really isn't so bad for me this time but i still fucking hate this shit we have to put up with every year.
> 
> ...


What vape did u buy m8 ? , I'm after a portable 1 I can use with that e liquid as well as herb, coz I need to give the fags up !


----------



## ghb (Dec 25, 2013)

a da vinci, it's green and looks the business but aint tested it yet, apparently it's ok to vape liquids.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> a da vinci, it's green and looks the business but aint tested it yet, apparently it's ok to vape liquids.


Oooo, I've seen those, thought it was just for dry herb though , did u get off flea bay ghb ? Let me know how it goes m8, cheers


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Any of you had a annual gas check thing that you gotta have by law? Wondering will they wanna go in all the rooms? Radiators are working fine and pressure is fine we got a key so can blead them ourselfs. Will be a pain to take down 3 tents full of plants.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Xmas don, Rambo n z...turbs n dst if you still about ...

been drinking all day n very tired....

Xmas telly is shit.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Merry xmas U English cunts


and Scotish u paddy cunt lmao, happy xmas m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS u bunch of fuckerz,, hope its been a good day for one and all, the wife, kids and i have had a great day, just back from our xmas dinner, alraeday half pissed now tieme to start my beers in the house, merry times  down to my last g of cheese and got a little kief in the grinder for later, that will do me till i get more 2morro.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Happy Xmas don, Rambo n z...turbs n dst if you still about ...
> 
> been drinking all day n very tired....
> 
> Xmas telly is shit.....


and what about Gbhoy in that list u lemony wee cunt lmao, hope its been a good one for ya m8 and u got ur shit sorted out and a place to stay


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 25, 2013)

gonna smoke this bad boy with a few glasses of red the drift into noddy land again merry fucking Xmas lads


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Cognac everyone.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

smoking my last xmas kief J now but still got some beers left before i hit they sack, gonna get the xbox on and try out a new game


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

DST said:


> Merry Cognac everyone.


merry xmas D, hope u had a good one for the little uns 1st xmas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 25, 2013)

Aye got to mate I don't normally drink but gotta pull sum thin out for Xmas this joint is rockin me.man creamy as.fuck all the oil bubbles away then the kief melts into it  ohhh yeah


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

heres a cpl pics of my Purple paralysis plants earlier 2day, starting to bud up a bit now, shud hopefully fill out nicely over the nxt 7-8 weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 25, 2013)

Look nice n healthy them Gaz should get a few nice colas off them bad girls


----------



## smatz (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching Mrs Brown's boys smoking some bongs!! Happy Christmas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

got 2 PP and 3 big bang like that and m exo in flower, hoping for a min of 2oz from each plant, maybe a little less from the exo as i flowered it early. my NLB auto shud be ready for the chop in 3 weeks, think i will get about 1 & 1/2 - 2 oz from that as well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 25, 2013)

It soon comes round don't it mate only seems like yesterday when u had to re start em all....can't beat a shit of full jars can ya


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking good mate, can't wait to chop my blue cheese down.

anyway ya bastards annual gas check anyone had any?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Looking good mate, can't wait to chop my blue cheese down.
> 
> anyway ya bastards annual gas check anyone had any?


never had one


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just wondering if they'd wanna go in all the rooms.


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Dec 25, 2013)

they wanna check your boiler. so ur fine imo


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Dec 25, 2013)

2 weeks from harvest had a gas man in my kitchen i live in a flat lol scary


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm less than 2weeka away lol. Can't smell nothing though because of the filter. Gonna buy a lock tomorrow and lock the door from inside. If for some reason he thinks his gotta go inside my mum is just gonna say I work nights and not long gone bed because I'd been up being sick and make a joke about her Xmas dinner. My brothers already blead all the radiators so can't see what reason hell have. Can't be taking down 3 tents full of plants man itll be a nightmare. And no where else for em to go.

anyone else had a visit or wanna say what they'd do in my situation? Can't cancel as already done it once cause whole house was at work.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 25, 2013)

coming on nice....think there ready to be topped...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 25, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> I'm less than 2weeka away lol. Can't smell nothing though because of the filter. Gonna buy a lock tomorrow and lock the door from inside. If for some reason he thinks his gotta go inside my mum is just gonna say I work nights and not long gone bed because I'd been up being sick and make a joke about her Xmas dinner. My brothers already blead all the radiators so can't see what reason hell have. Can't be taking down 3 tents full of plants man itll be a nightmare. And no where else for em to go.
> 
> anyone else had a visit or wanna say what they'd do in my situation? Can't cancel as already done it once cause whole house was at work.


gas heats a boiler.....that's it....its doesn't heat the radiators the water it heats does that....so why worry bout the rads a gas man aint interested in em that's a plumbers job....CHILL THE FUK OUT as jesus would say..ive has a sparky doing a PAT test on all the plugged in shit....5 kw grow above his head I dint even turn the lights off for the cunt .....know your tradesman most are fuktards obviously and just wanna get the fuk out when they've done there shit


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Cheers guys  think it'll be sweet anyway even if he does wanna my mum will just say can't his working nights n been up being sick. Can't think of too many parents sweet enough to let their son grow so wont look suspect at all. Gonna head to wilkinson in abit and grab a lock for the door.

What's everyone upto today then? Gonna feel like a fucking second Sunday aint it. Got alot of my family around for dinner, mum brought crackers and all sorts lol. Told her we'd rather sit around the table playing poker and sniffing coke rather than wearing silly hats and talking bollocks lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2013)

Potted up my other lil ladies today into 3ltr airpots n one reg pot... Other than that got high lol think its safe to assume everyone in here is coming down off something today so wont be doing anything.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 26, 2013)

yeh i had my check, my boiler is upstairs, they opened my loft to look at the flue, smell of weed smacked u in the face,,,, 2nd time its happened oops, nothigns happened apart from i had a call asking for a epa loft insulation inspection,, yehyeh,, they dint come and do it mind?

most workers couldnt care less, best way is answer door smokimg a joint, then any smell is explained by the spliff hangin from ya lip

only electric checks they go in every room,,,,, bit saying that my gas dude did just wanna qwik look at every radiator,


----------



## where da weed (Dec 26, 2013)

my first ever plant vanilla kush, growing in miracle gro, on my desk, under a 40w desk lamp from b&q lol


















merry xmas people smoking some lovely lemon


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 26, 2013)

Someone say lemon......

threads dead....ninja if you think there's a risk pack it up u lazy fuck...prison or a day packing....as u are a grower with 3 tents think damage limitation.....so when u do eventually get caught and have to pay your tax, at least u made em work for it....a tip of from the gas man is a shit way to go.....

turbs ur spot on mate i always leave a joint out or pop out for one....id rather they think in a smoker then a grower.....

loads of noobs about weres crawly then.......

ic nice to see you got the wilmas up and running......im not sure u have enough room it will be tight round the edges.....

allot of wasted room under the centre and strongest part of the light, next time i would plant the plants in the corner of the pots.closest to the middle then train them out to the outside, plants look very healthy though ....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2013)

where da weed said:


> my first ever plant vanilla kush, growing in miracle gro, on my desk, under a 40w desk lamp from b&q lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a load of trim with a bit of early bud..........terrible weed by the looks hows it smoke....street score or did u grow that under a desk lamp too?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Someone say lemon......
> 
> threads dead....ninja if you think there's a risk pack it up u lazy fuck...prison or a day packing....as u are a grower with 3 tents think damage limitation.....so when u do eventually get caught and have to pay your tax, at least u made em work for it....a tip of from the gas man is a shit way to go.....
> 
> ...


oh no I thought we had put this one to bed.......ninjas parra attack about a gas inspection.....yeah get yer mum to pull down the grow while u have stella and coke off the kitchen table lmao sounds like u got a good set up there mummys boy .......and lemon u cant grow so gtf........xmas fight anyone?


----------



## where da weed (Dec 26, 2013)

zeddd said:


> looks like a load of trim with a bit of early bud..........terrible weed by the looks hows it smoke....street score or did u grow that under a desk lamp too?


its been ground up that is all solid dense nug material. smokes and taste lovely.


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 26, 2013)

quick question guys.....got this monsta exo mom want to put in flower on its own....ive got a 400 but do u rec a 600 wld do much betta?....am I gonna see much of a diff if I get a 600.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> quick question guys.....got this monsta exo mom want to put in flower on its own....ive got a 400 but do u rec a 600 wld do much betta?....am I gonna see much of a diff if I get a 600.....


if its just for the 1 plant m8 i'd say go ith the 400, dont think u'd have a worth while difference in yield to warrant the 600,

merry xmas anyway imc hope u had a gd one with the family m8


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 26, 2013)

yer it aint been to bad...bit heptic but worth it for kids...just relaxing now......hope u had a good en 2 mate.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 26, 2013)

glad to hear that, yeah was good here m8, then my step daughter is over 2day after spending xmas with her dad so we went out for a 2nd xmas/boxing day dinner and had a load more prezzies to get opened earlier, thats us getting back to normal now thankfully, kids in bed and im on the beer and smoke as usual


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 26, 2013)

sounds nice maty having a few Malibu's me self.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 26, 2013)

i agree, stick with the 4oo for just 1 plant, obisouly more ligtmore bud, but unless ur at the gramme a watt level, its neither heare nor ther, just flower that biyatch!!!!

pm too matey


----------



## crawleyweedfarmer (Dec 26, 2013)

LemonKing iv been growing for 5 years so stfu as for the mummys boy chill out about the gas man u gotta watch him tho coz i left a bag on the side and the gas man took it wot a cunt


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 26, 2013)

theres the beast just gon into flower...bent branches bit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 26, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> View attachment 2941818View attachment 2941819View attachment 2941820View attachment 2941821theres the beast just gon into flower...bent branches bit


hope u got space, she gunna be a beast, IMO id strip the bottm lower shite of firt but thats just me

sent u a EMAIL matey


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 26, 2013)

yes mate will have a play bout with bottoms tomoz cba 2nite she gonna be tight in there that's close to 3 foot wide and already touching a bit if ive fed her 5 times since had her from cut....all she had is water out tap...so go figures lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 26, 2013)

Imc run the 600 mate . It dosent matter weather you have enough plants to run underneath it . You grow the same plant under the 400 as the 600 I will put my house on it the 600 will win all day . I run 3-4 plant max with 2 600s people get this idea more plant = more yeild . WRONG . More power more yeild . Just my advice . Merry Christmas you bunch of bitches . Hoho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2013)

yeah pit it under a 600........toss the 400 into the spares and put it under the 600 on sl.....summin that big (not strrtched tho unlike yours) id put under a 1000 with side lights....yeah one plant, the limiting factor in bud production being energy input, 400 w will get u skinny buds but will save you a few pence in leccy ......im actually more interested to see it grow under the 400 tho only cos I wouldn't do it


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 27, 2013)

IM in and out the thread an all i could see was ninja banging on bowt fucking gas.......u know o cant grow ya silly twat.....im on here for the pussy..lol.....

n naw mate i ain't got enough energy for an Xmas fight.......

ya mum wore me out ....looool


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 27, 2013)

Not long now!

View attachment 2942470View attachment 2942472


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

finally got my other hps in the tent so thats 1000w total in the flower tent now, starting to fill out nicely in there as well


----------



## petedav (Dec 27, 2013)

nice grow,what strain is she? and does she yield good?


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice lookin plants there gary wot u growin cheese?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

its a few strains in there, got some Big bang, Purple paralysis, Northern lights blue (auto) and exo (clone only) this is my 1st time with all these strains so im not sure bout yields yet but they grow amazingly fast, the exo i have seen grown by many ppl and in the right environment can be a very heavy yielder,


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Exodus cheese is the heaviest outta all the clone onlys imo livers/blues is a viney bitch which I aint runnin any more as had a mite infestation which fucked me up before I could get my hands on any decent miticide and psychosis is just on par imo


----------



## petedav (Dec 27, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Exodus cheese is the heaviest outta all the clone onlys imo livers/blues is a viney bitch which I aint runnin any more as had a mite infestation which fucked me up before I could get my hands on any decent miticide and psychosis is just on par imo


hi guys im from uk, im still looking for the uk clone only strains/ exodus cheese---livers/blues-----psychosis any1 know where i can get hold of thease lol.. i need to get some proper nice gear around here x


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

theres plenty of guys in here that have all 3 and some of us that have 1 of them, dont know where u will get them from tho, i got mine from another user in here but dont expect anyone to offer u anytime soon lol, my suggestion is keep ur ears and eyes open and find someone near u who will sort u a cut, either that or u can give me £50+p&p costs and i'll send an exo cut ur way next week


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> theres plenty of guys in here that have all 3 and some of us that have 1 of them, dont know where u will get them from tho, i got mine from another user in here but dont expect anyone to offer u anytime soon lol, my suggestion is keep ur ears and eyes open and find someone near u who will sort u a cut, either that or u can give me £50+p&p costs and i'll send an exo cut ur way next week


Lol gary the fairy is a betta imo lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> theres plenty of guys in here that have all 3 and some of us that have 1 of them, dont know where u will get them from tho, i got mine from another user in here but dont expect anyone to offer u anytime soon lol, my suggestion is keep ur ears and eyes open and find someone near u who will sort u a cut, either that or u can give me £50+p&p costs and i'll send an exo cut ur way next week


Lol, fuckin hell Gary, where's the Xmas spirit at? U could at least do free delivery......na ur right m8, fuck em'


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, fuckin hell Gary, where's the Xmas spirit at? U could at least do free delivery......na ur right m8, fuck em'


Its a good job I av exo and lemon already ir id be cryin rite bout now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

hahaha it was a joke m8, only ppl i wud sort cuts are ppl i know or regulars in here that i trust or are trusted by ppl i trust, didnt expect the guy to pm me taking it as a serious offer lmao,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha it was a joke m8, only ppl i wud sort cuts are ppl i know or regulars in here that i trust or are trusted by ppl i trust, didnt expect the guy to pm me taking it as a serious offer lmao,


I remember when someone first mention a 50 quid price tag for them in here most wer like wtf.....just goes to show ye m8, peoples willing to pay that....well some are


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> theres plenty of guys in here that have all 3 and some of us that have 1 of them, dont know where u will get them from tho, i got mine from another user in here but dont expect anyone to offer u anytime soon lol, my suggestion is keep ur ears and eyes open and find someone near u who will sort u a cut, either that or u can give me £50+p&p costs and i'll send an exo cut ur way next week


hahaha you sly devil you haha.great pics btw.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

the right ppl in here know they wudnt have to pay a penny for a cut off me but then again their are others that i wud charge £75 a cut if i cud lol


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 27, 2013)

Oi zedd what happened to ya Xmas spirit......lol....

looking nice Gary...

ain't it funny that in all the breeding since exos creation over 30years ago.....no ones come up with a better strain.....is the exo and co really that far ahead of most other strains .....still??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the right ppl in here know they wudnt have to pay a penny for a cut off me but then again their are others that i wud charge £75 a cut if i cud lol


......and others that just wouldn't get any at all lol


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 27, 2013)

After reading Robert c Clarkes book solidly for nearly 2months....i now have had 100% success with all my clones rooting, even ones that were in flower, and my plants are looking fit as fuck.....

knowledge most definitely is power roll on 2014......


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh and ive fell in love with coco bricks......they swell so much....

how do i get pics from phone to net.....htc.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Oh and ive fell in love with coco bricks......they swell so much....
> 
> how do i get pics from phone to net.....htc.....


try the mobile app m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Oh and ive fell in love with coco bricks......they swell so much....
> 
> how do i get pics from phone to net.....htc.....


Never worry about the pics....this threads usually a better place without ur pics lemon lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Oi zedd what happened to ya Xmas spirit......lol....
> 
> looking nice Gary...
> 
> ain't it funny that in all the breeding since exos creation over 30years ago.....no ones come up with a better strain.....is the exo and co really that far ahead of most other strains .....still??


after sampling the exo, psycho & livers for 1st time a cpl months ago i wud say NO, there is seed strains out there that are better than the exo & co, however its trying to find the right pheno from a seed strain that most dont have the patience for so the clone onlies cut out this hassle. the clones are all great strains tho this is obvious or they wudnt have survived 30 odd years



Hydrogrow123 said:


> ......and others that just wouldn't get any at all lol


yeah thats true there is a few that i wudnt give fuck all to even if they offered £1000


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Oi zedd what happened to ya Xmas spirit......lol....
> 
> looking nice Gary...
> 
> ain't it funny that in all the breeding since exos creation over 30years ago.....no ones come up with a better strain.....is the exo and co really that far ahead of most other strains .....still??


sorry man I been working hard today,,,,,serious stuff needed the brain so stayed off the thread for a few hours, but I just got back from my mums and she said u were shit and very small and u shud stick to fuking chickens


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

evening Z, u have a gd xmas m8?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening Z, u have a gd xmas m8?


yeah mate a sober one got 10oz exactly of exo to shift and quite a bit to smoke, kids all good like the prssies etc how bout u mate cook anything good u bein a chef an all?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

only took a little of bottom got her tied down and stretched out pretty even now....think im gonna stik with what u sed zed will be intresting to see what she dose under the 400.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

na mate did i fuck lol, booked a restaurant for xmas and boxing day dinner, i could be arsed cooking and the wife couldnt be arsed cleaning up after me, kids had a great time thats the main thing, glad its all over for another year tho, just took my tree and decs down 2nite my house looks massive again. 

ur a luck fucker sitting with all that smoke, i got a g left till i can pick up another Q 2morro, cant wait another 3 weeks and i will chop the auto then 4 weeks after that its the big harvest, thank fuck no more buying from then on. looking forward to seeing how my attempt at growing the exo turns out.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> na mate did i fuck lol, booked a restaurant for xmas and boxing day dinner, i could be arsed cooking and the wife couldnt be arsed cleaning up after me, kids had a great time thats the main thing, glad its all over for another year tho, just took my tree and decs down 2nite my house looks massive again.
> 
> ur a luck fucker sitting with all that smoke, i got a g left till i can pick up another Q 2morro, cant wait another 3 weeks and i will chop the auto then 4 weeks after that its the big harvest, thank fuck no more buying from then on. looking forward to seeing how my attempt at growing the exo turns out.


I need the money mate so ill be left with an oz for percy till next month which means me an the mrs will finish it by next week and be on the vaped once already bud.....again, ive popped a few beans to do a 12/12 trainwreckx5 and im gonna veg out a vanilla kush and show u all how to grow a 20 oz plant spesh u lemon.....and imc that string is a magnet for mould mate be careful


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

ill keep me eye on it ive got garden wire if needs to be changed.....just cldnt be arsed hunting thru shed.....and knowing me ill end up going from 400 to 1000 on her in end lol.....ill be happy if she gives me 5...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> ill keep me eye on it ive got garden wire if needs to be changed.....just cldnt be arsed hunting thru shed.....and knowing me ill end up going from 400 to 1000 on her in end lol.....ill be happy if she gives me 5...


don't put anything from shed on ur plants, laziness wins this time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

yeah like Z said unless u gonna boil or sterilize it 1st dont bring any outdoor contaminants into ur grow room


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

yer makes sence really lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck me u lads are paro about your mould arnt u lol cross contamination lol 20 oz from 1 plant is fuck all with 1000watt hps over it lol all depends on ya veg,trainin, id rather not be vegging and pullin 25+oz off 10 plant from pot to finished article in 9 wks tho fuck the veg bollox waste of leccy lol once you ve mastered that start another table till you ve got 9 tabkes and bingo you ve got yourself 25oz a wk haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me u lads are paro about your mould arnt u lol cross contamination lol 20 oz from 1 plant is fuck all with 1000watt hps over it lol all depends on ya veg,trainin, *id rather not be vegging and pullin 25+oz off 10 plant from pot to finished article in 9 wks* tho fuck the veg bollox waste of leccy lol once you ve mastered that start another table till you ve got 9 tabkes and bingo you ve got yourself 25oz a wk haha



proof or it never happened??????????


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> proof or it never happened??????????


easy lad easy you ll give yaself a stroke lol its rather easy if u know how all will be told wen I ve got chance you ll be needin at least a 20x10 ft of grow space


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

saying that exo u can easlly pull 40 oz on 12 to 13 week off 8....


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 27, 2013)

Well it would be fucking nice to see a plant or two...as Gary would say proof or it never happened lol.....fucking keyboard farmer.....

n tell ya mum sorry i was abit if a disappointment....still though....lucky i planned ahead and bought all that black cock with me....

shes a rite ol screamer mate...lol...

( thread normality returns)


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Never worry about the pics....this threads usually a better place without ur pics lemon lol



hahaha ya kunt!!


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;DdCH6q5cNTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdCH6q5cNTk&amp;list=TLZCQN8l9797l-5TQ51n9ANDgmx9S0zgdH[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> easy lad easy you ll give yaself a stroke lol its rather easy if u know how all will be told wen I ve got chance you ll be needin at least a 20x10 ft of grow space



yeah yeah ok until u show how u done it i seriously doubt u pulled 2 1/2 oz per plant dry weight from a 12/12 from seed grow in 9 weeks, im not saying its not possible all im saying is ur new and have no respect in here and no pics to date so untill u prove ur growing credentials everything u say will be under scrutiny


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah yeah ok until u show how u done it i seriously doubt u pulled 2 1/2 oz per plant dry weight from a 12/12 from seed grow in 9 weeks, im not saying its not possible all im saying is ur new and have no respect in here and no pics to date so untill u prove ur growing credentials everything u say will be under scrutiny


In stead of 12/12 from seed and 9 weeks you'd be better doin a 2 week veg on rooted exodus, pull at 8 weeks and get about 4 per plant if done right...,look at sambos when he was at it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

i think i hear a rambo lurking lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

well i vegged my rooted exo clone for 4 weeks before flowering i'll be happy with 2oz off her anymore will be a bonus, got another exo in the clone tent as a mother and 4 cuts in the prop, 2 are for the nxt run, 1 is for another thread user, and ive one thats still looking for a new loving home


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

First pics the livers and next two are livers at the front exo at the back. What week we on now garybhoy? Bout 3 and a half is it??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well i vegged my rooted exo clone for 4 weeks before flowering i'll be happy with 2oz off her anymore will be a bonus, got another exo in the clone tent as a mother and 4 cuts in the prop, 2 are for the nxt run, 1 is for another thread user, and ive one thats still looking for a new loving home


Aye as I said m8 if done right and sambo had it dialled in I'd say


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2942822 First pics the livers and next two are livers at the front exo at the back. What week we on now garybhoy? Bout 3 and a half is it??


yeah 3 weeks 3 days of 12/12 m8 same as urself, my exo and big bang look same as ur exo and psy just now but my purple shit is way ahead and filling out fast


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me u lads are paro about your mould arnt u lol cross contamination lol 20 oz from 1 plant is fuck all with 1000watt hps over it lol all depends on ya veg,trainin, id rather not be vegging and pullin 25+oz off 10 plant from pot to finished article in 9 wks tho fuck the veg bollox waste of leccy lol once you ve mastered that start another table till you ve got 9 tabkes and bingo you ve got yourself 25oz a wk haha


who is this cunt I thought it was adolf having a laff


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i think i hear a rambo lurking lmao


im too pissed n stoned to add to the convo lol leave me to lurk man lol

easy enough done 25+ from 9wk grow time, this was old bulbs and a small tent ages ago, 9 wk from veg to chop was 26oz.View attachment 2942835View attachment 2942836View attachment 2942838

matey-boy with no pics tho is just talking shit lol good call gbhoy pics or it didnt fekking happen lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 27, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im too pissed n stoned to add to the convo lol leave me to lurk man lol
> 
> easy enough done 25+ from 9wk grow time, this was old bulbs and a small tent ages ago, 9 wk from veg to chop was 26oz.View attachment 2942835View attachment 2942836View attachment 2942838
> 
> matey-boy with no pics tho is just talking shit lol good call gbhoy pics or it didnt fekking happen lol


Thats the ones m8, I thot it was 10 weeks tho now I remember


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> im too pissed n stoned to add to the convo lol leave me to lurk man lol
> 
> easy enough done 25+ from 9wk grow time, this was old bulbs and a small tent ages ago, 9 wk from veg to chop was 26oz.View attachment 2942835View attachment 2942836View attachment 2942838
> 
> matey-boy with no pics tho is just talking shit lol good call gbhoy pics or it didnt fekking happen lol


yeah was that 9 weeks flower time or 9 weeks from rooted clone? 

u can lurk away mate no need to chip in unless u feel the need to lol, im hoping i can get the exo in the same zone u had it back then, even half way there and i'd be happy,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2013)

^^^^^^that is fuking impressive from a clone and organics/soil


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

New on hear lmao yh yh ok and who was on about seeds lmfao as any1 in hear tried a 12/12 from seed ?? If u had you d know even a 7 wk flowering strain takes over 9 wks to finish lmbo take ya cuts in a aeroponic cloner 7 days you ve roots if ya got ya shit dialled in leave for a further 10 days in said cloner then pot up into 5 ltr pots using cocco leave for a day or 2 and put straight into flower 10x exo clones that has had enough time to root will smash 25oz under a 1000w hps in 9 wks all u need is 9 tablesand a cloning area about 4x2ft! all my cuttings are 12inch+ no smaller bottom 3rd cut off 2wks in flower bingo


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thats the ones m8, I thot it was 10 weeks tho now I remember


i always said it was a ten wker hg cause i counted a wk drying too, ten wk from rooted clone to ready's lol but 9wk grow time really.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> New on hear lmao yh yh ok and who was on about seeds lmfao as any1 in hear tried a 12/12 from seed ?? If u had you d know even a 7 wk flowering strain takes over 9 wks to finish lmbo take ya cuts in a aeroponic cloner 7 days you ve roots if ya got ya shit dialled in leave for a further 10 days in said cloner then pot up into 5 ltr pots using cocco leave for a day or 2 and put straight into flower 10x exo clones that has had enough time to root will smash 25oz under a 1000w hps in 9 wks all u need is 9 tablesand a cloning area about 4x2ft! all my cuttings are 12inch+ no smaller bottom 3rd cut off 2wks in flower bingo


whats all this shit about tables? i thought thats what i ate my dinner off of ? i aint asked fuck all about seeds in here in years apart from advice about breeders so what the fuck u talkin bout? 
yeah ive done a cpl seeds 12/12 from seed and they took 9-10 sometimes even 11 weeks to finish what difference does that make to a 12/12 grow from rooted clone?


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

toped mine earlier 2 more weeks in Wilma then be flip.......shld of put 2 cuts per pot in those 25l pots.....will give that a blast nxt time round.....


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

so ill have me 2 Wilma systems, that big ass mom and 6 veg 1 week then flip and got me psy mom flowering alsewere with 2 other 1 week vegers too.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

its just a guess m8 but if u got 25l pots in ur wilma u wud see massive inprovements in yield if u veg a little longer and just train the bitches so suit the height u have available. anyone ele in here with better hydro/wilma experience wud know better but thats my thoughts


----------



## imcjayt (Dec 27, 2013)

don't think I can go more than 3 weeks in them wilmas cos they grow big they will be bent down and net scroged ...aint to worrid bout them its this big ass exo mom didn't realise how big she was gonna strug with room....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 27, 2013)

aww look seems we have a old member bak,, u know a sly bastard who dont like to pay his shit....


wer not fuking dumb, ther was 1 member onlywho used to call everyone lad and used the lmao quote,,,, fucking dik!!!


that is all.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah yeah ok until u show how u done it i seriously doubt u pulled 2 1/2 oz per plant dry weight from a 12/12 from seed grow in 9 weeks, im not saying its not possible all im saying is ur new and have no respect in here and no pics to date so untill u prove ur growing credentials everything u say will be under scrutiny


Who said seed then gary lmao. Sum cunt is stoned lol fuck ive talked to sum shirt lifters in my time, But not 1 thats stoned wearin a shirt with pink flowers all over it haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww look seems we have a old member bak,, u know a sly bastard who dont like to pay his shit....
> 
> 
> wer not fuking dumb, ther was 1 member onlywho used to call everyone lad and used the lmao quote,,,, fucking dik!!!
> ...


Sum1 as ruffled your feathers ay lad? Jeeze an I thought I was avin a hard time lol only jokin mate who you after ??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 27, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Who said seed then gary lmao. Sum cunt is stoned lol fuck ive talked to sum shirt lifters in my time, But not 1 thats stoned wearin a shirt with pink flowers all over it haha


??? and what the fuck are u talking about? and whats this shit about pink flowers?? u on some acid or summit?


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 27, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ??? and what the fuck are u talking about? and whats this shit about pink flowers?? u on some acid or summit?


U said 2.5 oz from seed in the earier post! Did u not? Haha fuck me gary wot ya smokin mate? In my post which ill quote just for you were did I say 2.5oz a plant from seed if I ran seeds yh id be fucked but from clone is a diffrent storie lol. From a 4 wk veg on exo you ll be lookin at 6oz+ depending how well you feed and wot medium/nuitrients yr using fuck organics its over hyped And to much hassle to beginners a good base nute and flower booster is all u need and a decent set uo and yr good to rock


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 27, 2013)

Who owes you ic3 ?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2013)

haha, I thought the very same thing, esp since he posted in both of the scarlet pimpernels old threads.


IC3M4L3 said:


> aww look seems we have a old member bak,, u know a sly bastard who dont like to pay his shit....
> 
> 
> wer not fuking dumb, ther was 1 member onlywho used to call everyone lad and used the lmao quote,,,, fucking dik!!!
> ...


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 28, 2013)

Scarlet pimpernel? Im sorry if I've caused offence but I've no idea who the man is on about. I'm no crook far from it why would I need to, when you can grow as much dank as I can which is all ill ever need tbh as I roll a nice fat head for break fast &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2013)

So that it's clear to you, you posted on someones thread who has ripped off people here, and then done a Scarlet Pimpernel. Why you keep asking about him is your business, but it's slightly suspicious. Then your posts come across a tad on the familiar side. Being such a legend grower that you claim to be, you should know that other growers and stoners are particular, suspicious, and quite cautious creatures, yet you seem to fail to grasp that in your entry into this thread. Ask Lemonking how you get treated when you come across as a "topper".


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 28, 2013)

Topper? I'm not by any means the best of grower's and never stated I was but any grower worth his salt could tell you that vegging is a waste of time. The only other threads I've posted in is 20x exodus and mary j which the thread op I know of, If he has ripped any1 off im sorry but its not my doing. Back to the thread ay = - )


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Topper? I'm not by any means the best of grower's and never stated I was but any grower worth his salt could tell you that vegging is a waste of time. The only other threads I've posted in is 20x exodus and mary j which the thread op I know of, If he has ripped any1 off im sorry but its not my doing. Back to the thread ay = - )


yeah you bitch u owe me money fer sure u robbin bastard....who we talkin about btw


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 28, 2013)

its my belief that ice & dst think this new exofud cunt is the old user called "cheddar" something or other, i cud be wrong tho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2013)

I seriously couldn't give a flying fuk if u veg or not such shit .....and so far u are not funny ...frankly why don't u just tell us about the lemon cut u got....bet that's a load of shit like your boring posts


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 28, 2013)

Morning all, what you bunch of reprobates up to today then?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 28, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, what you bunch of reprobates up to today then?


Eating, shiting,smoking & shaging, not nessercerly in that order.


----------



## ghb (Dec 28, 2013)

well thats one more thing than i'll be doing, sounds like a busy day chirpy.

i chopped another 4 blue pits yesterday, they smell like raspberry doughnuts, i was nearly using my teeth to trim.

[video=youtube;81s1aSS7NHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81s1aSS7NHo&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]

and my da vinci vapes is a bit of a beast too, smoked it at the match the other day and nobody batted an eyelid!


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 28, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah you bitch u owe me money fer sure u robbin bastard....who we talkin about btw


If I owed anyone they 'd get paid fuck I could'nt rob my corner shoo out of 5 pence lol



zeddd said:


> I seriously couldn't give a flying fuk if u veg or not such shit .....and so far u are not funny ...frankly why don't u just tell us about the lemon cut u got....bet that's a load of shit like your boring posts


Lemon cheese its meant to be a cross between exodus chesse and a early lemon cut underground original got in male and cross bred the 2 to find the best pheno and just cloned the fuck out of the mother. Fuck knows how true it is but its served me well for 5+yrs so who gives a fuck! Ill throw sum pics up when the misses gets back from selling her salmon haha.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 28, 2013)

nasty! is too short to post


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> well thats one more thing than i'll be doing, sounds like a busy day chirpy.
> 
> i chopped another 4 blue pits yesterday, they smell like raspberry doughnuts, i was nearly using my teeth to trim.
> 
> ...


that musics a crease man  bud looks well nice.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 28, 2013)

For all you pill/MDMA lovers........

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/12/28/speckled-rolex-ecstasy-warning_n_4512128.html?utm_hp_ref=uk&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 28, 2013)

Green, yellow, brown, blue! They will be rainbow coloured next! Stay clear if you don't know who produced them in my opinion would hate to see what state the bloke was in as I've seen first hand what bad patches do to friends


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 28, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> any grower worth his salt could tell you that vegging is a waste of time. )


personally thought u were a dick after this comment.....a grower would veg....a twat who wants to plague the streets with with shit dirt weed quick as poss would say something very similar to you......

ta for the mention dst hope u had a good Xmas whatever you were doing...

Rambo me ol mucka....really likeing the little trees.....any training at all or just filliped at a foot tall...very nice plants though man, little bud bombs....

i ain't seen nothing from ninja did the gas man clock what he was doing....tie him up and cock slap him? Only time will tell......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 28, 2013)

from seed 12-12 is viable, and again, this method shows ur not a newbie on here, also,


we know who u are, wer honestly not that stupid, and we wondered how long it would take u to resurface, be a fucking man and email the people who is owed and pay them up, talking the big game n shit,,LOL

if wer wrong, still couldnt giev a fuk, obviously you have nothing but your bullshit method and omments to offer, then we dont wanna know


get to feeek

bak t ps4 i go,hey ho hey ho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 28, 2013)

getting the hang of this qwiso now...this ones pretty pure I'd say


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 28, 2013)

that looks like some tasty tackle u got there shawny, how much trim did u use? and what weight iso did u get at the end?


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh by the way guys gas bloke came was a bloody kid no older than 20 and was here less than 5minutes. All good blue cheese is coming down New Year's Day .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 28, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> that looks like some tasty tackle u got there shawny, how much trim did u use? and what weight iso did u get at the end?


Aye I'm gonna have a rip of it in a min....tbh Gaz I haven't got a fucking clue..Babylon took my jimmy wales Havant bought any yet...I'd say it was about 2g of mixed bud and there's gotta be at least .4 there...really transparent this one can read thru it


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> personally thought u were a dick after this comment.....a grower would veg....a twat who wants to plague the streets with with shit dirt weed quick as poss would say something very similar to you......
> 
> ta for the mention dst hope u had a good Xmas whatever you were doing...
> 
> ...


So your saying that bud from a vegged plant is diffrent to a clone that has'nt? Hmmm interesting on what evidence do you have? Sorry mate but how long you been growing? As I've already stated vegging your clone or seed is pointless if you can get away without doing so. Why because you could pull the same but by using more plants, please don't tell me you could'nt! now who's the dick? 

Ic3m4l3 did I state I was a newbie and if you know who I am why would I not of already mailed you. As for the method its tried and trusted so if you could explain to us how it should'nt work we will believe you that you know who I am and that you truely believe that you know how to grow.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 28, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> So your saying that bud from a vegged plant is diffrent to a clone that has'nt? Hmmm interesting on what evidence do you have? Sorry mate but how long you been growing? As I've already stated vegging your clone or seed is pointless if you can get away without doing so. Why because you could pull the same but by using more plants, please don't tell me you could'nt! now who's the dick?
> 
> Ic3m4l3 did I state I was a newbie and if you know who I am why would I not of already mailed you. As for the method its tried and trusted so if you could explain to us how it should'nt work we will believe you that you know who I am and that you truely believe that you know how to grow.


If your not a newbie and u been here before tell us what ur old name was?? Sick of this guessing fuckin names on ere........that's if u don't owe anyone any cash lol


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just seen the strain lemon cheese get mentioned. Have heard about it not that it was said to be the most amazing strain just a mate said he could get me some. Lemon haze or least that's what they called it was kinda popular or least more popular than it is now. Not seen any real lemon smelling weed for a while any ideas why? Better strains out there I guess?


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Always different opinions on it but near that time, need the room cause veg tent is packed. Gonna chop Monday not New Year's Day. Do you lot bother with a dark period before chopping?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

ninja1 said:


> Always different opinions on it but near that time, need the room cause veg tent is packed. Gonna chop Monday not New Year's Day. Do you lot bother with a dark period before chopping?


to have a dark period would require a tent and fan set up with no lights so I don't bother just chop at dawn b4 lights come on............and I tend to agree with lemon up to a point re veg period esp for seedlings, ive grown out a fair bit of vanilla kush and the buds on a mature plant were more interesting and feedback was grow it again...which I am doing, on clones the bud is always the same so veg period makes no difference........and this post is opinion b4 any fukmonkey noob disagrees


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

you're wrong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2013)

i've got some nice stinking lemony psycho killers at about 4 weeks. couple actually smell like lemons one like pledge lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got some nice stinking lemony psycho killers at about 4 weeks. couple actually smell like lemons one like pledge lol


nice ahahaha,, glad to be bak at it don?

and zedd,,, vegin a clone is VERY important, ur talking to a man who just got 2.5 ounce of 7 under 1k (no veg) so yeh vegging clones is uber important

and make a huge diffrence


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Email ic3....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> you're wrong


cool, care to elaborate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Zeddd, u ever do much trimmin at a plant 3 and a half weeks in 12/12? Can't hurt them much can it? Goina cut a whack off mine tonite then let them go, exo 9 weeks and livers 10/11


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice ahahaha,, glad to be bak at it don?
> 
> and zedd,,, vegin a clone is VERY important, ur talking to a man who just got 2.5 ounce of 7 under 1k (no veg) so yeh vegging clones is uber important
> 
> and make a huge diffrence


yeah veggin a clone is important in term s of yield but the buds and the strength are the same my 8 week vegged psycho gave me the same lovely buds as a 3 week vegged one.............but a seedling imo benefits from being vegged until it shows sex as the difference in density of bud and size of bud is bttr if they have been vegged properly......GHB is a talented grower and I would genuinely like to hear his opinion if he can be arsed


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Zeddd, u ever do much trimmin at a plant 3 and a half weeks in 12/12? Can't hurt them much can it? Goina cut a whack off mine tonite then let them go, exo 9 weeks and livers 10/11


it can stimulate them or stress them so if they are superhealthy I would then leave em


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

anyway im no where near my target of 36 oz pcm so I have to grow lots more smaller clones or a few monster seedlings dpends on how I feel about numbers....one plan keeps it percy the other sends it to cat2...ummmmmmmm....this exo def has a peanut brittle back note which im loving.....family away for day im in the lounge chain smoking blunts


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

i was just taking the piss you big pansy!.

and ice, i can get nearly an oz from a rooted clone banged into 12/12 so your grow environment must be totally shite.

vegging is only a waste of time if you veg in your flower room, nothing wrong with vegging if you have a dedicated area that you can't flower in for certain reasons. i've always noticed anything below a foot of the top cola is fluffy scraggle that might look ok to the eye but when you put your hand in the jar to fetch a smoke you are dodging them buds.

i just chopped a cheese at 81 days (i don't know what cut it is, fruityish so it could be pyscho) do you think it'll be stony?

i hoped they aren't flavoured blunt skins zedd, i thought you were white!?!?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2013)

zeddd said:


> it can stimulate them or stress them so if they are superhealthy I would then leave em


No doubt there healthy m8 but I'd like to get rid of a full 2-3 branches off the bottoms off them so it'd only be 2-3 maybe 4 cuts on each plant right in close at the stems...these c/os are hardy bitches i think they'll be ok cos they still have a good few weeks to go. Ain't ditchin ur advice zeddd was always goina do it but just nice to get opinions, a couple weeks and well know how it affected them anyway


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice ahahaha,, glad to be bak at it don?
> 
> and zedd,,, vegin a clone is VERY important, ur talking to a man who just got 2.5 ounce of 7 under 1k (no veg) so yeh vegging clones is uber important
> 
> and make a huge diffrence


ll
Lmao and your telling me you know how to grow. Instead of the 7 you needed 70 of the fuckers to even come close to the target of the 1000watt hps. How tall were your clones if they were anything less than 8 to 10inch it was worthless all my clones are taken at 12-14inch yes its alot of plant material to cut off a few mother plants but with exo psycho lemon or blues it quite easy


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

that was meant to read ...I would (trim them)....then leave them (no more trimming).....is it only me that's fuked ?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> ll
> Lmao and your telling me you know how to grow. Instead of the 7 you needed 70 of the fuckers to even come close to the target of the 1000watt hps. How tall were your clones if they were anything less than 8 to 10inch it was worthless all my clones are taken at 12-14inch yes its alot of plant material to cut off a few mother plants but with exo psycho lemon or blues it quite easy


listen u cunt that's not very nice...in a bad way.....put some pics ip and sit down......lets see the great fukin grower


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

zeddd said:


> listen u cunt that's not very nice...in a bad way.....put some pics ip and sit down......lets see the great fukin grower


Did'nt know you had to be nice in hear haha. Your in luck aswell as I potted 4 lemon cuts into final containers last night and 5 or 6 12-14 inch exodus clones into 1ltre pots with cocco last night ill try and upload the fuckers after dinner.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

anyways im getting a nice blue creamy smoke of the front end of the joint and a brown smoke out the back when I hold it up to the light......exo heaven


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

14 inch exo clones....tchh,,,how big u takin em ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^^ in "here" you mean [email protected] zedd Yeh rock it with the clones man seeds are good yield arnt they and you wouldn't need as many but with your perpetual using clones if the worse ever did happen you could say its all percy..and you have so.many ready every month or so..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice ahahaha,, glad to be bak at it don?
> 
> and zedd,,, vegin a clone is VERY important, ur talking to a man who just got 2.5 ounce of 7 under 1k (no veg) so yeh vegging clones is uber important
> and make a huge diffrence


# karma for all my grows youve ripped lmao 

Oh my pharmaceuticals are gonna be back in next week thank fuck lost near enough all me custom ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

afternoon fuckers, how are we all this shitty wet day? im not long up having a fat cheese J then its of to go feed the girls,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

Having a lazy Sunday then Gaz canna fault ya man I'm the same..got sum nice blueberry in very fruity..gonna have a hot knife of that shatter in min seen a decent oil rig set up for £70 think I'm gonna invest


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

i've got a shed load of trim and i'm having difficulty deciding what to do with it, i might make a bit of everything.

what are you using shawney?


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> i've always noticed anything below a foot of the top cola is fluffy scraggle that might look ok to the eye but when you put your hand in the jar to fetch a smoke you are dodging them buds.?


i always put this down to the light from a hid being most effective for the first 3foot....on a euro reflector you need about a foot n a half of air between plant and bulb....leaving only another foot n a half off really useable light....

veg is for yeild....and plant health imo..we all know what a sog is that's all exo is doing and to a certain extent ghb...its been about for ages and in sure we all know how it works.......

i thought u were a dick for saying it the way you did.....any grower worth his weight would know both techniques and use them when and were they apply!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

99% isopropyl matey


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> i've got a shed load of trim and i'm having difficulty deciding what to do with it, i might make a bit of everything.
> 
> what are you using shawney?


last batch I made I was doin a test for dry ice ex without the dry ice......very dry trim....220 bag and a 70 bag...shakey shakey......kief and kief dust..........chocholate donuts for my toe


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

If you could try this iso zedd its ultimate terps mate just had a quick rip then I can taste it in me lungs Lol its feckin gorgeous mate and super potent


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> If you could try this iso zedd its ultimate terps mate just had a quick rip then I can taste it in me lungs Lol its feckin gorgeous mate and super potent


sounds good mate but not for me these days although it is good topical pain relief....got some in the fridge for the dodgy toe


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

I love it man just wish i was growin so I can make a nice big patty of it...won't be long tho I hope..dodgy toe can't be good mate I had a bad one for a while when u pumped a breaker on it feckin thing was black for a year


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

the big bang is frosting up niely but has some catching up to do with the pp
 The purple paralysis, filling out nice, last pic is one cola nxt to a 2ltr juice bottle
 Northern lights blue auto, day 59, last pic nxt to a 1ltr biobizz bottle
 my exo, last few days the leaves on the exo have been getting these marks, anyone any idea what it is and what causes it? its not affected any of the other plants in the same tent.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2944436View attachment 2944439View attachment 2944440View attachment 2944448 the big bang is frosting up niely but has some catching up to do with the pp
> View attachment 2944434View attachment 2944437View attachment 2944445View attachment 2944441 The purple paralysis, filling out nice, last pic is one cola nxt to a 2ltr juice bottle
> View attachment 2944443View attachment 2944446View attachment 2944435 Northern lights blue auto, day 59, last pic nxt to a 1ltr biobizz bottle
> View attachment 2944438View attachment 2944442View attachment 2944444View attachment 2944447 my exo, last few days the leaves on the exo have been getting these marks, anyone any idea what it is and what causes it? its not affected any of the other plants in the same tent.


I'd say mites mate. If I were you I'd order sum floramite and avid for £28.99 +£3.00 postage and packaging from ebay floramite will kill all mites and larva with 1 application. Use AVID when you first get new cuttings then use floramite when your ready to flower. Its systematic so will protect your plants up to 28days after the application. No brainer really !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

i dont think its mites cos if it was other plants that touch this one and are close to it wud be affected as well, tbh i was more thinking it was the start of powdery mildew, and after googling images i think i might be right, another reason i dont think its an infestation is there is no sign of any pests in the tent and i clean it regularly to prevent just that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

You've got a scope aint ya Gaz? If u have check all over them leaves just to see if it is mites first tbh I'm not too sure mate...the leaves do look a bit dry tho. Get some bio bizz leaf coat for your veggies its pretty good stuff

Ooh dear pm is suppose to be pretty bad! Contaminated clone?? If u can't get rid of it is get it out your room mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i dont think its mites cos if it was other plants that touch this one and are close to it wud be affected as well, tbh i was more thinking it was the start of powdery mildew, and after googling images i think i might be right, another reason i dont think its an infestation is there is no sign of any pests in the tent and i clean it regularly to prevent just that


Pm will not stripe your leaves like that believe me spidermites will. Just looked at your picture blown up and id say 99% sure it is the fuckers no matter how carefull or clean your room is you ll most likely run in to them sooner or later. Act now before you do have an infestation believe me it put me back a few weeks not so long ago!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

i'll get the scope out and have a good close look and see what i can spot, i hope to fuck its not mites cos my local shop aint open till after new year to get anything for it,


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gary if I were you I would'nt even entertain your local shop you can't buy floramite or avid from them plant vitilaty+ used to be the next best thing to those but it was took off the shelf and now its just a rip off version. The only place ill be ordering is ebay fast and reliable service. Look the stuff up you ll be surprised at what it gets rid of.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry mate I lied it £18.99 + £3.00 hear is the dealer http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261343536091


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

heres a cpl better pics without the flash on, ive had a good look with my 60x scope and defo no sign of any mites, i still think its PM


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

congrats gary you have thrips.

aint no getting rid of them, at least for me. i got rid of mites and botrytis but the thrips although controlable are hard bastards.

if i use plant vitality+




it gets them off that particular plant for more or less life ( mothers may take a spray every 2-3 months).

i think it is banned now, i have half a bottle left and i don't know what i'll use when it runs out.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

The stuff ive just posted up will sort out your thrips problem ghb like I said twice as good as plant vitilaty+.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2013)

ahm doin me , ahm doin me....good tune.for ya.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lTB1pIg1y0&list=RDbOEvBlNI-wc


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> congrats gary you have thrips.
> 
> aint no getting rid of them, at least for me. i got rid of mites and botrytis but the thrips although controlable are hard bastards.
> 
> ...


Please don't go buy this stuff its a rip off version of the real stuff you can still buy that from grow shops as its marked as a cleaning agent but its useless as its not mixed correctly. If you can buy the plant vitilaty in the silver bottle and is no concentrate then that's the stuff you want


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

i used it, it made my plants go green and stopped insects living in them so i don't see how you come to that conclusion.

have you used it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

well after further investigation a little googling and another check of my plants i have to say GHB was right 1st off, its defo thrips, and on closer inspection they have started to spread to my other plants in the tent just not as bad as the exo yet, its gonna be tuesday b4 i got cash to order anything to sort it, are these sprays safe to be used on flowering plants? as i dont wanna fuck the buds up, and after losing my last grow to males i dont wanna lose this one now to bugs, my luck this year has been fucking dreadful roll on 2014.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Organic-Natural-Plant-Insecticide-Concentrate-Horticultural-Neem-Repellent-/190858640207?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&var=&hash=item2c700fbb4f 

anyone had any experience with this repelent? says it does thrips, mites & a load more

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vitax-Organic-PY-Pyrethum-Garden-Insect-Killer-Natural-Insecticide-Safe-For-Veg-/110999491726?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item19d815d48e

or this one???


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> i used it, it made my plants go green and stopped insects living in them so i don't see how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> have you used it?


yes I've used the real and con ghb believe me the con is nothing on the silver bottled plant v+ its labelled as cleaning agent go check it out i'm no fool to the power of the real stuff 1 application and it'll kill all it was taken down because it kills bees and marine life. If you've a infestation the black coloured bottle stuff will not knock them down like the silver bottle would of as I said floramite is the stuff of dreams I've yet to use avid which is 4 times as strong as floramite but is'nt systematic !!



Garybhoy11 said:


> well after further investigation a little googling and another check of my plants i have to say GHB was right 1st off, its defo thrips, and on closer inspection they have started to spread to my other plants in the tent just not as bad as the exo yet, its gonna be tuesday b4 i got cash to order anything to sort it, are these sprays safe to be used on flowering plants? as i dont wanna fuck the buds up, and after losing my last grow to males i dont wanna lose this one now to bugs, my luck this year has been fucking dreadful roll on 2014.


I've used most and they are rip offs.



Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Organic-Natural-Plant-Insecticide-Concentrate-Horticultural-Neem-Repellent-/190858640207?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&var=&hash=item2c700fbb4f
> 
> anyone had any experience with this repelent? says it does thrips, mites & a load more
> 
> ...


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

not the end of the world gary, if i tell the truth a lot of my girls in the past have had them, they stay off the resin but will suck the life out of your fan leaves if conditions are right.

i don't spray plants with resin on them with anything so in the past i would leave them to it, you can see some of the leaves have thrip damage on this girl, she still produced ok, the very worst thing about having thrips is just the thought of them being on your plants, at least for me it was, as i said it didn't stop me like the spider mites did!.

[video=youtube;e7faaYNH30Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7faaYNH30Y&amp;list=TL_2PREmA2Trzk7q59RCyBPMp sTTEATiX5[/video]watch in hd and 25 seconds in, thrip stripes



a few months ago i sprayed every plant i had with the plant vitality and haven't seen any since, i also treated the room with a pyretheum spray a couple of times in case they were living in there.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

ghb said:


> not the end of the world gary, if i tell the truth a lot of my girls in the past have had them, they stay off the resin but will suck the life out of your fan leaves if conditions are right.
> 
> i don't spray plants with resin on them with anything so in the past i would leave them to it, you can see some of the leaves have thrip damage on this girl, she still produced ok, the very worst thing about having thrips is just the thought of them being on your plants, at least for me it was, as i said it didn't stop me like the spider mites did!.
> 
> ...



ive still got almost 7 weeks till harvest do u think they will be ok till then? its the same for me m8 its the thought of them in my plants and that i might end up smoking a few of them thats putting me off lol, but if they dont fuck the plants too much and wont severely damage my yield then i'd happily let them go this time as its mostly for sale anyway and when i chop i'd disinfect both tents and all equipment to eradicate the problem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2013)

if you can stop them getting a hold you stand a chance, if they have set up shop, they're a fucker to get rid of. A spray for the upstairs pytherin and neem i used and a bottle of h202 to do the rootzones with, breaking the cycle of adults to larvae is the trick like.

i'm fighting fungus gnats at the moment. honestly i thought mozzies chewing the leaves was about the worst thing you could have happen until now i've seen them muching roots.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 29, 2013)

Fucking harsh reading up on this thread pal


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

i've never seen one on resin before so i assume they avoid buds altogether. it's always the shaded fan leafs they choose to munch on unlike spider mites that love to climb and spin a web from the top down.

there are worse things than the odd thrip in things you have smoked in the past be sure of that,


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive still got almost 7 weeks till harvest do u think they will be ok till then? its the same for me m8 its the thought of them in my plants and that i might end up smoking a few of them thats putting me off lol, but if they dont fuck the plants too much and wont severely damage my yield then i'd happily let them go this time as its mostly for sale anyway and when i chop i'd disinfect both tents and all equipment to eradicate the problem


Well a litre of plant v+ will cost you £12.50 
Prythren costs you £10.99
32ml of floramite + 4ml of avid will cost you £21.99 but floramite dilutes at 1m per litre of water so you've 32 litres and avid is diluted at 0.25ml per litre of water so you've 48 litres of the most powerful stuff on the market which should last you well over a year !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-care-watering/pest-weed-control/insect_control/Bug-Clear-Gun-For-Fruit-and-Veg-750ml-10777770

seen this on the b&q website and it contains Pyrethrins and from what ive read thats one of the few things that will help kill thrips, what everone thoughts on this? ive only been looking for ones that are safe to use on edible/consumable plants and veg


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Well a litre of plant v+ will cost you £12.50
> Prythren costs you £10.99
> 32ml of floramite + 4ml of avid will cost you £21.99 but floramite dilutes at 1m per litre of water so you've 32 litres and avid is diluted at 0.25ml per litre of water so you've 48 litres of the most powerful stuff on the market which should last you well over a year !!



yeah but right now i dont have £22 to be buying that so ideally im looking for something cheap & cheerful that will do the job for now and when i get this grow done i'll get the place cleaned down and will have cash then to buy a better insecticide incase of future problems


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd use something that is tried and tested gary you want to be killing them with 1 or 2 applications or it ll turn into an expensive thing to control.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00A49Z9CQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1388340240&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165 use this I've done so in the past and it is decent stuff.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah but right now i dont have £22 to be buying that so ideally im looking for something cheap & cheerful that will do the job for now and when i get this grow done i'll get the place cleaned down and will have cash then to buy a better insecticide incase of future problems


Gaz, I get thrips on a regular basis,(joys of growing outside in sheds), I've grown for 15 years, & the best spray I found wich will work & keep them at bay untill flowers finished, is from B&Q , it's in a litre yellow plastic bottle . £8 if I remember right, use as directed for tomatoes . I will run down shed & look up name in a bit. They will prob return next veg , but a quick spray & alls good for a season .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

cheers cherpy, if u cud stick up the name or a pic of the bottle that wud be great i can jump over to b&q 2morro

View attachment 2944820View attachment 2944820View attachment 2944820View attachment 2944820


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

is this the stuff u mean cherps??

http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-care-watering/pest-weed-control/insect_control/Provado-Ultimate-Bug-Killer-Concentrate-12738586


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2013)

I can still get the metal bottled Plant Vitality stuff that they banned, my local has old stock under the counter just for the lads.


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

good stuff yorkie, it does what it says on the tin sort of thing, i don't have many bees in my growroom so i won't feel too guilty.


[video=youtube;SAM-J-IgCE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAM-J-IgCE0&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]

i got myself a tripod for christmas so no more shaky vids after this one, you can't see the amount of resin properly cause my hands shake so much.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 29, 2013)

Little pron for you's.
Exo 4.5.wks into 12/12 calayxes starting to swell and stacking nucely


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2013)

And that's all ur showin us?? Wers the rest ffs


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2013)

that is hardly pr0n lad.

looks like there is either a deficiency or they are getting eaten by something, see the spotty leaves, you sure you haven't got mites?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Little pron for you's.
> Exo 4.5.wks into 12/12 calayxes starting to swell and stacking nucely
> 
> View attachment 2945117


hahahahaha.. that is all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And that's all ur showin us?? Wers the rest ffs


yeah exactly m8 wheres the full plant, with all the boasts he been shouting i expected better


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah exactly m8 wheres the full plant, with all the boasts he been shouting i expected better


aye for his one and only picture too he could have picked a better bud


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 29, 2013)

well been reading back a little it seems cheds might be back lolol probably never left . Anyway decided to run a scrog this time around 3 critical + under 600w MH as we speak . 3 in 15 litre pots . its nice to be back after nearly a year out . ill get some photos up later .


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hay guys, 

Im using rockwool as a medium for the first time. Got my seedlings in 3" blocks and just ordered 25ltr of mini cubes for 2 pots. Doin 2 in soil aswell. 

My question is, should iI soak the mini cubes in ph'd water like the 3" cubes overnight? Might seem stupid, but I am quite stonned  thanks


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

this is pron....










and this is creamy shizz....








ghb said:


> that is hardly pr0n lad.
> 
> looks like there is either a deficiency or they are getting eaten by something, see the spotty leaves, you sure you haven't got mites?


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2013)

not sure now, cheds waa a not bad grower from what I saw


rollajoint said:


> well been reading back a little it seems cheds might be back lolol probably never left . Anyway decided to run a scrog this time around 3 critical + under 600w MH as we speak . 3 in 15 litre pots . its nice to be back after nearly a year out . ill get some photos up later .


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nothing eating my plants lads not to worry lmao these were being eaten really bad by the dreaded mite you mite see from this picture better that there is no deficency haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon cheese taken 2 an half wks ago took longer than to root as the mother needed changing. As you can see the wooded stem is the reason it took longer!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

enough ffs cant take any more of this horrible grow...totyal shite imo, just as I expected from a big mouthed knobjockey....lmao......how are we all this fine Monday, weathers shite


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

GHB that space bomb looks like ice cream cones and frostyshit.....I ll take back what I said about non npk nutes, you obviously know how to use em nice grow


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry zedd the computer is playing sillybilly with me haha cant seem to flip pictures !!


----------



## indikat (Dec 30, 2013)

thrips......dry out the soil then water with h2o2 spray leaves with lemon water.......nr neonicotinamides in my grow....they are post synaptic acetylcholine inhibitors, fuk the bees what about the grower/smoker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha after all that bragging was expecting to see some beasts....lmao the clones I culled look better than the ones your flowering....


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha after all that bragging was expecting to see some beasts....lmao the clones I culled look better than the ones your flowering....


Lmao did you have 90 of them though lmfao


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2013)

reading this thread is like a poor man's trip to britain. i feel transported after reading 100 posts or so.

then again i am a bit of an anglophile.

five stars to this thread.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao did you have 90 of them though lmfao


And outta 90 plants the first bud shot u managed to thru up had yellow crispy bits on it? Gtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao did you have 90 of them though lmfao


Haha Yeh I did have a few like..but they still looked better than them things youve flipped..I think you'd need 90 of them to make any weight lmao 

@unclebuck top name man good film that


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2013)

i might just be really high, but watching englanders talk back and forth is making me laugh hysterically right now.

yellow crispy bits.

sillybilly.

shite weather.

metric measurements.

i feel like i'm sitting in the corner of an english bar overhearing an english conversation when i read this thread. it's refreshing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

U mean the proper English language and the way it should be spoken


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1823328d1317937799-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-06-19.47.27.jpg
These any better for ya shawny sorry to make u sick lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmmm r u really gonna use that pic to brag with? IMC did better on his 1st run  looks a lil crispy to me burnt leaves and coverd in dust the wrong sort....

Tbh there better looking than mine right now but that's only cuz I ain't got any hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i might just be really high, but watching englanders talk back and forth is making me laugh hysterically right now.
> 
> yellow crispy bits.
> 
> ...


u sound like a dodgy old geezer grooming the kids down the park .....bet that didn't make u laugh hysterically u old boot


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1827694d1318181066-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-09-10.18.39.jpg
Or is this a little better for u?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1823328d1317937799-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-06-19.47.27.jpg
> These any better for ya shawny sorry to make u sick lol


whzat happnd to the leaves mate they got bored of your shite and fuked off...or dyou just rip em off for the photos cos there def to fuk?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeh that's better.......I suppose haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u sound like a dodgy old geezer grooming the kids down the park .....bet that didn't make u laugh hysterically u old boot


i bet you have a set of teeth that look as if they were mashed into place by a drunken cobbler and enjoy boiled anything with warm beer, you feckless cunt.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> reading this thread is like a poor man's trip to britain. i feel transported after reading 100 posts or so.
> 
> then again i am a bit of an anglophile.
> 
> five stars to this thread.


i could think of another word that ends in phile to describe you....lol....

uncle buck looks like jimmy from that jimmiys farm.....u know Jamie Olivers mate.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1823328d1317937799-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-06-19.47.27.jpg
> These any better for ya shawny sorry to make u sick lol



Ahhhhhhhhh popcorn fest u go in cinemas


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet you have a set of teeth that look as if they were mashed into place by a drunken cobbler and enjoy boiled anything with warm beer, you feckless cunt.


typical fucking yank.....yaaaawn....

what's wrong ubuck the yanks had enuff of listening to your shit......


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm r u really gonna use that pic to brag with? IMC did better on his 1st run  looks a lil crispy to me burnt leaves and coverd in dust the wrong sort....
> 
> Tbh there better looking than mine right now but that's only cuz I ain't got any hahaha


Burnt and dusty lmfao its called pushing wot ya can into the plant to get wot you can from them tut tut as for dust id say they were trichs lad get me sum of yrs up lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh popcorn fest u go in cinemas


90 plants....that look like that....you should of come here sooner.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> typical fucking yank.....yaaaawn....
> 
> what's wrong ubuck the yanks had enuff of listening to your shit......


speak english, please.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Why do these fuckin yanks always come to the teeth lmao u never the seen the hills have eyes you hillbilly twat


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

You have just posted a pic of Chedz harvest from a way over a year ago. So if you claim that is yours then you are Chedz. Too funny.



exodus0408 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1827694d1318181066-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-09-10.18.39.jpg
> Or is this a little better for u?


Uncle Buck, come on man, using banter that was even old when Myers used it is below what I would expect from you......crooked teeth indeed, snore.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning reprobates


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone still wondering is this new bellend is chedz? Anyone else remember them pics from chedz grow journal? 20 x exodus cheese clones under 3 x 600ws, looks likes the same pics from the same journal your posting exodus0408? Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think it, if ur still swimming in cash like u used to say u wer then pay the fuckin lads up u owe to u cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Burnt and dusty lmfao its called pushing wot ya can into the plant to get wot you can from them tut tut as for dust id say they were trichs lad get me sum of yrs up lmao


I've only got a few left deleted most of em after all that shite went down....I'll see what I got tho Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

DST said:


> You have just posted a pic of Chedz harvest from a way over a year ago. So if you claim that is yours then you are Chedz. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Buck, come on man, using banter that was even old when Myers used it is below what I would expect from you......crooked teeth indeed, snore.


ur totally right dst, he just confirmed what everyone's been wondering, I just had a lol thru chedz old journal and that's them lol, what a twat lol


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> its called pushing wot ya can into the plant to get wot you can from them ao


looooool 
.
.......

read one of yorkstars posts on stoner haven the other day saying how he treats his plants like athletes in regards to being feed....sounded good u still working on the nute line mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Hahahahah u been rumbled u robbin fucker....

Morning sae how's the op going matey?


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

I was almost convinced until he threw that scraggly looking bud pic up as pr0n. Chedz could certainly stick plants in pots with coco and throw nutes at em, so I was a little confused. I mean the tone of writing, the sideways pics, the two strange posts in Chedz journals asking about him....stupid eventually outs itself though.


Hydrogrow123 said:


> ur totally right dst, he just confirmed what everyone's been wondering, I just had a lol thru chedz old journal and that's them lol, what a twat lol


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> ur totally right dst, he just confirmed what everyone's been wondering, I just had a lol thru chedz old journal and that's them lol, what a twat lol


loool hes before my time..so no comment on that...but its nice to see you lott are so onit....i feel safer lool.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahah u been rumbled u robbin fucker....
> 
> Morning sae how's the op going matey?


All good cheers mate, will get some pics up at some point today for yas all, just gotta wait for lil un to not be around lol.

Basically tho(until the pictures) all 4 plants are now about 12-15" high, all 4 have been topped and all 4 tops have been chucked into soil as a nice ghetto way of cloning since my Aero-cloner sprayer has decided to fuck up lol, due to space restrictons and etc its looking like I may have to return to 12/12 FS as I simply have not got enough space to have both a flower AND veg area and therefore running from clones is just not looking practical what with lack of space and also a fucked cloner lol

If I do return to 12/12 FS will be looking for someone to keep hold of some genetics for me for 6months-1 year until i can manage to get out of here and into a house again as I would love to run these strains a few times but is just not going to be practical until im in a house n have a working cloner lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> loool hes before my time..so no comment on that...but its nice to see you lott are so onit....i feel safer lool.....


yeah there is very little, if anything that will get past the lot in here lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lmao dst been a while mate !! 
And before any fucker says anythin about me owing people on hear id like to say I owe 1 person and it as been sorted by message on here. Not gonna be stupud and say wot I did on ooen forum but ill tell ya that the parcel could nt of been sent from were I was lets just say it was an experience I dont wish tto av again lol freeeeeddddoooommmmm


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

you don't really need a veg space to keep a few clones sae. could you not just pop a couple in the airing cupboard (or any cupboard or cardboard box, or even under the bed) with a small cfl on em?


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

remind me never to put you forward for any positions at MI5 or MI6, chedz, not exactly inconspicuous. So while you been away you lost the ability to grow decent bud then? lmfao.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've only got a few left deleted most of em after all that shite went down....I'll see what I got tho Lol


All good banter shauny I ve seen ya skills ya just need to stop tellin ya neighbour shit lol hard lesson but u needed to lob it


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

DST said:


> remind me never to put you forward for any positions at MI5 or MI6, chedz, not exactly inconspicuous. So while you been away you lost the ability to grow decent bud then? lmfao.....


Lol m15 hahaha
Its good to be back in here shit I ve missed the banter. As for me skills no mate still got em I was king of the pottin shed muhahahaha


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> All good banter shauny I ve seen ya skills ya just need to stop tellin ya neighbour shit lol hard lesson but u needed to lob it


oooooo a watcher.....i wonder just how many people read this thread for ages but just don't say anything....

....so exochedzz you feel better now for comming out the closet? Lool


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> loool hes before my time..so no comment on that...but its nice to see you lott are so onit....i feel safer lool.....


Im trollin ya threads ya punk and im gonna rip em to pieces after the shit banter u was throwin at me lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

DST said:


> You have just posted a pic of Chedz harvest from a way over a year ago. So if you claim that is yours then you are Chedz. Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Buck, come on man, using banter that was even old when Myers used it is below what I would expect from you......crooked teeth indeed, snore.


actually D uncle buck was fairly accurate...teeth are fuked


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> oooooo a watcher.....i wonder just how many people read this thread for ages but just don't say anything....
> 
> ....so exochedzz you feel better now for comming out the closet? Lool


Lol out the closet mate I ve nothin to hide from u lot believe me ive shit harder.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Im trollin ya threads ya punk and im gonna rip em to pieces after the shit banter u was throwin at me lmfao


game on mother fuckkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaa


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Any1 got the mongols number that grew 7 plants under a 1ker and pulled 2.5oz lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

well, just when I thought the thread was getting boring.............so did ya buy your mrs that X5 ....?pos imo


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> is this the stuff u mean cherps??
> 
> http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-care-watering/pest-weed-control/insect_control/Provado-Ultimate-Bug-Killer-Concentrate-12738586
> 
> View attachment 2944847


sorry for delay Gaz, (caked up to fuck), yes thats the stuff, i buy it un mixed & dose it my self to 15ml/ltr


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lmfao that I enough for me haha https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/709310-any-pro-dwc-users-help.html


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> well, just when I thought the thread was getting boring.............so did ya buy your mrs that X5 ....?pos imo


na mate she done me outta a 13plate mokka 4×4 1.4turbo cheap as fuck on her insurance tho so cant moan lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> All good cheers mate, will get some pics up at some point today for yas all, just gotta wait for lil un to not be around lol.
> 
> Basically tho(until the pictures) all 4 plants are now about 12-15" high, all 4 have been topped and all 4 tops have been chucked into soil as a nice ghetto way of cloning since my Aero-cloner sprayer has decided to fuck up lol, due to space restrictons and etc its looking like I may have to return to 12/12 FS as I simply have not got enough space to have both a flower AND veg area and therefore running from clones is just not looking practical what with lack of space and also a fucked cloner lol
> 
> If I do return to 12/12 FS will be looking for someone to keep hold of some genetics for me for 6months-1 year until i can manage to get out of here and into a house again as I would love to run these strains a few times but is just not going to be practical until im in a house n have a working cloner lol


Ghetto cloner aye sounds nice Lol...glad your all up and running sweet mate bet it feels good don't it..its hard when restricted on space ain't it its not very practical when doing a small thing...never done a 12/12 fs before seen a few of your old pics tho and look pretty big do you give them any veg time or is it literally 12/12 as soon as they sprout??...what genetics u got aswell? Lol


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

then it was a bit close to the gumline!
i've been getting my teeth Europeanised, no more mercury laden teeth amalgam for me thanks.


zeddd said:


> actually D uncle buck was fairly accurate...teeth are fuked


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ghetto cloner aye sounds nice Lol...glad your all up and running sweet mate bet it feels good don't it..its hard when restricted on space ain't it its not very practical when doing a small thing...never done a 12/12 fs before seen a few of your old pics tho and look pretty big do you give them any veg time or is it literally 12/12 as soon as they sprout??...what genetics u got aswell? Lol



Literally just 12/12 FS mate, used to average about 1.5-3oz a plant no matter what the strain

Genetics ive got going atm

Qrazyquake X DOG
Qrazyquake X Livers
T.H seeds S.A.G.E( not massively bothered about this one as can always buy more seeds)

Its just the QQxDOG n QQxLivers ill be looking for someone to keep hold of tbh, can always buy more seeds of the SAGE so not too bothered about that


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2013)

sounds like something from Starbucks ffs.


exodus0408 said:


> na mate she done me outta a 13plate mokka 4×4 1.4turbo cheap as fuck on her insurance tho so cant moan lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmfao that I enough for me haha https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/709310-any-pro-dwc-users-help.html





exodus0408 said:


> Im trollin ya threads ya punk and im gonna rip em to pieces after the shit banter u was throwin at me lmfao


I was only jokin mate no need to sulk lol the thread did make me lol tho


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

DST said:


> sounds like something from Starbucks ffs.


Its like a fuckin spaceship to drive mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

That's pretty good strait from seed and I bet it near enough halfs your grow time? My Mrs knows sum1 who wants to exchange with us but the house ain't right tbh it would be nice tho cuz I'd be strait back on it....I'm sure you'll find someone to hang on to em for ya they do sound pretty nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

Afternoon cock jockeys, fuck me its been busy in here today, nice to see exo has finally admitted his true identity, wondered how long it wud take, i fucking knew he wasnt a new cunt.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon cock jockeys, fuck me its been busy in here today, nice to see exo has finally admitted his true identity, wondered how long it wud take, i fucking knew he wasnt a new cunt.


Gary gary lol im only on this fuckin account because I lost email password and password for on here on old account lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning spunk breath..aye it is busy ain't it cuz everyfuckers bored well I speak for me self there lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon cock jockeys, fuck me its been busy in here today, nice to see exo has finally admitted his true identity, wondered how long it wud take, i fucking knew he wasnt a new cunt.


Not a new cunt....an old cunt none the less lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not a new cunt....an old cunt none the less lol


suck ya mom ya bandit lmao less of the cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Dog S1's.
View attachment 2945550

Anesthesia.
View attachment 2945551

Cheese.
View attachment 2945552

Auto's.
View attachment 2945553

So the other night the missus tells me her Dad and Brother intend to come over in spring to buy a recovery truck.
I've got till the end of March to get these done and out so they're getting flipped by the end of the week, it's fucked the monster SCROG plans but oh well....


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's pretty good strait from seed and I bet it near enough halfs your grow time? My Mrs knows sum1 who wants to exchange with us but the house ain't right tbh it would be nice tho cuz I'd be strait back on it....I'm sure you'll find someone to hang on to em for ya they do sound pretty nice


Well generally it takes an extra 2-3 weeeks 12/12 FS, so an 8 week strain from seed to harvest will take about 10-11 weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

@garybhoy PM


----------



## karltun2013 (Dec 30, 2013)

hello guys, can anyone help me? i have cloned my super lemon haze where i got the seeds from a good seed bank, my girls are well mature but they keep going from five leaves to for to three im well confused, iv been following the canna grow guide but only giving them half strengh nutrients, the ph is fine, room temp a little high like 81 and 76 at bed time room humidity is 50% at night and drops a little through the day? whats the prob or am i reading too far into this?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

karltun2013 said:


> hello guys, can anyone help me?


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Gary gary lol im only on this fuckin account because I lost email password and password for on here on old account lol


I dont know the story behind all this but that sounds like bullshit. 

I dont know you, I dont want to know you. From what I gather on here, you take shit off people and dont pay up. 

Whatever the reason, I bet you've still been buying smoke, drink blah blah and not paid anyone up till you've been clocked being back on here.

The world needs less cunts like you.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I dont know the story behind all this but that sounds like bullshit.
> 
> I dont know you, I dont want to know you. From what I gather on here, you take shit off people and dont pay up.
> 
> ...


You thick sheep shagging cunt do u really think I need to hide behind a fake profile lol
Ask rollajoint and plenty others ive given and neva received fuck all in return would want it either I dont toke dont drink and could nt even if I wanted to were I was ya silly boy av you tried to get back on hear without the password to ya email and password off hear ?? For the record I owe 1 person and that person as a message on hear wen he can be arsed to get out his pit if you ve no interest why pipe up and act the prick I came back on hear for the sole purpose of payin my dews and sortin the lad out for his troubles do u really think I need this place I av all I need in my head and in my family you divvy prick so crawl back from were ya came from and know the facts before ya start smackin ya rotten gums muhahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> suck ya mom ya bandit lmao less of the cunt


So wer ye been chedz? I had thot u left here cos u wer too scared of the Pepsi challenge sambo was offering u


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2013)

Hahaha chedz I've been wondering when you would show your head . How are you ? Where the fuck did you go you just seemed to have vanished . You still growing ? Afternoon lads .


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> You thick sheep shagging cunt do u really think I need to hide behind a fake profile lol
> Ask rollajoint and plenty others ive given and neva received fuck all in return would want it either I dont toke dont drink and could nt even if I wanted to were I was ya silly boy av you tried to get back on hear without the password to ya email and password off hear ?? For the record I owe 1 person and that person as a message on hear wen he can be arsed to get out his pit if you ve no interest why pipe up and act the prick I came back on hear for the sole purpose of payin my dews and sortin the lad out for his troubles do u really think I need this place I av all I need in my head and in my family you divvy prick so crawl back from were ya came from and know the facts before ya start smackin ya rotten gums muhahaha


Oh man, you have some issues dont you!

I'm not the one who created a fake profile. You are the one who rejoined the thread pretending to be someone else.

I said I dont know the story. Why would I want to know the story of a skank who doesnt pay?

If you dont need this place, fuck off again? 

No I have not had to do a password or username reminder because I'm not retarded and can remember lots of things like normal people do.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Chedz you still got Laz's Lemon?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Rolla PM me an Email addy mate, 2 down 4 to go.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Oh man, you have some issues dont you!
> 
> I'm not the one who created a fake profile. You are the one who rejoined the thread pretending to be someone else.
> 
> ...


I think most people on this thread have came back with a new profile, including u welsh wizard? No?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rolla PM me an Email addy mate, 2 down 4 to go.


If that's what I think it is yorkie remember 50quid a pop lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So wer ye been chedz? I had thot u left here cos u wer too scared of the Pepsi challenge sambo was offering u


No shame in bein scared of sambo he is a ginger fat ugly fucker I mean come on he looks like summet from under the bridge haha the only pepsi challenge id av been doin is something along the lines of tomatos lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

heres how the 2 young girls in the clone tent are looking today, ive not really paid much attention to them for about a week or so, they got their 1st feed in a week today and i decided to start traning the exo, the PP was already trained but i have bent back the new branches on that as well 2day, going to get more soil 2morro so will be re-potting them into 10L pots they are currently in 2L pots, once repotted im gonna veg another week then into flower, also got a load of clones in the prop that have just started rooting so will be getting some of these potted up and some posted out,


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Hahaha chedz I've been wondering when you would show your head . How are you ? Where the fuck did you go you just seemed to have vanished . You still growing ? Afternoon lads .


long story mate but yh im back lot a few cuts that I need to get back but alls gravy pal!! Hope yr livin the dream lad and you and yours is sweet !!



The Yorkshireman said:


> Chedz you still got Laz's Lemon?


yes mate that and the exo only tho wounded ay the word lol!!



Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think most people on this thread have came back with a new profile, including u welsh wizard? No?


leave him to it the div dont know wot he is chattin



Hydrogrow123 said:


> If that's what I think it is yorkie remember 50quid a pop lol


Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> yes mate that and the exo only tho wounded ay the word lol!!


I'll come back to you on that for a swap maybe.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think most people on this thread have came back with a new profile, including u welsh wizard? No?


Nope. Frst time on RIU is as WW. 

Was fucking wary of forums. Only recently grew the balls to post.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 30, 2013)

Fuck me still go the lemon ? That needs intoducing back to the comunite lolol . Cheers yourkie I'm out shopping with the mrs at the moment soon as I'm home ill sort it out . Topman . & this shit with chedz . I don't know what happend with you oweing money that's your buisness mate but what I will say is you sorted me out a few times in the past especially when I was up your kneck of the woods . Soo everybody chill he said he's sorting it . Let's all grow in happyness for fuck sake &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Nope. Frst time on RIU is as WW.
> 
> Was fucking wary of forums. Only recently grew the balls to post.


So you've only been on here 4 months? How come u sneaked in without gettin ur balls busted like a noob, most must have thot u wer someone else to let u away like that cos it's definitely not ur input to the thread that done it ffs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

to be fair hg welshy did put up with a bit of abuse from me...hes got a short fuse tho.......get back to yer bread oven ya cunt...sorta thing, I think hes just a tad reserved and a bit moral


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> to be fair hg welshy did put up with a bit of abuse from me...hes got a short fuse tho.......get back to yer bread oven ya cunt...sorta thing, I think hes just a tad reserved and a bit moral


Ha Thats pretty much it man, I dont really get into the namecalling and that shite normally. 

Just say when I dont like the look of something. 

Also seemed to escape the normal shit people get on here and just lurk when a newb comes on. Got nothing to add on ripping people unless it really pisses me off.

Yeah only been on for a few months. Been on a couple of other forums but not RUI.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So you've only been on here 4 months? How come u sneaked in without gettin ur balls busted like a noob, most must have thot u wer someone else to let u away like that cos it's definitely not ur input to the thread that done it ffs



Dont really post on this thread, occasional pics and that's it. Touchy fuckers in here so I dont make waves.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> to be fair hg welshy did put up with a bit of abuse from me...hes got a short fuse tho.......get back to yer bread oven ya cunt...sorta thing, I think hes just a tad reserved and a bit moral


Musnt have bit much like the rest, no fun when they don't bite lol. I chopped a whack off them plants last night zeddd. Took a good full tight bin liner off them lol, actually cut more than I'd planned but probly could've cut more but thot I'd leave a good bit for hash too, had too pull them all out to do it which probly stressed them more than the cutting


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

I also started chopping LA's down last night. Sins and Blimburns getting an extra week or maybe 10 days if they really really need it

Just waiting for amber


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> I also started chopping LA's down last night. Sins and Blimburns getting an extra week or maybe 10 days if they really really need it
> 
> Just waiting for amber


u go on trich dev with a scope?...I go on calyx formation...think hg is the same in this regard...?


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> I was only jokin mate no need to sulk lol the thread did make me lol tho


nigga please.....im already to sour to sulk......i was expecting you to bring up better then that though....ive made some proper silly posts before but such is life......

got some picks of some recovering slh x sc beans.....which ive now renamed super lemon cherry haze ....i didn't like smelly fingerez and dirty fingers just reminded me of an ex lool....but cant upload em..

defo going into the f2s if i get a male the slh genes seem very recessive so far....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u go on trich dev with a scope?...I go on calyx formation...think hg is the same in this regard...?


I don't usually check, but goin on the livers I cut a few weeks ago, it was flowering for ten weeks, looked ready at nine even but when I chopped it I looked after and there's was still some clear trichs, a bit deceiving the livers. Usually never check the trichs so dunno when to pull these livers they could maybe do with 11 weeks but well see. When u pull ur livers zeddd


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u go on trich dev with a scope?...I go on calyx formation...think hg is the same in this regard...?


Calyx have pretty much stopped swelling, The scope is more to back myself up. I've not got a shit load of grows under my belt like you pal. Still need to make sure of things every now and again.

Yeah got a 60x - 100x scope


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> got some picks of some recovering slh x sc beans.....which ive now renamed super lemon cherry haze ....i didn't like smelly fingerez and dirty fingers


There was only 1 Smelly Fingerez.....




......


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nigga please.....im already to sour to sulk......i was expecting you to bring up better then that though....ive made some proper silly posts before but such is life......
> 
> got some picks of some recovering slh x sc beans.....which ive now renamed super lemon cherry haze ....i didn't like smelly fingerez and dirty fingers just reminded me of an ex lool....but cant upload em..
> 
> defo going into the f2s if i get a male the slh genes seem very recessive so far....


Lol nigga haha we aint no african thread pal you ll find those in the seeds forum lmfao I aint no troll unless you fuck me off and I av all the ammunition I can right hear lol ask sambo we love a good ole slaggin match and there aint much u can av me up on lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't usually check, but goin on the livers I cut a few weeks ago, it was flowering for ten weeks, looked ready at nine even but when I chopped it I looked after and there's was still some clear trichs, a bit deceiving the livers. Usually never check the trichs so dunno when to pull these livers they could maybe do with 11 weeks but well see. When u pull ur livers zeddd


I'm pretty sure Oscar says it's done in 9, after that it doesn't get any heavier and starts to drop off.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There was only 1 Smelly Fingerez.....
> 
> View attachment 2945685View attachment 2945686
> View attachment 2945689View attachment 2945690
> ...


Same structure has the las cut there mate u can see it all over it! Leaves are alot thinner tho like the livers.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

10-11.5 for livers i reck could have gone 12

was for me anyways


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Same structure has the las cut there mate u can see it all over it! Leaves are alot thinner tho like the livers.


Aye it got the yield too, it did 10oz cured from 10L of soil.

Shame it became extinct tbh, I really wanted to see if I could breed the pink trichome trait.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye it got the yield too, it did 10oz cured from 10L of soil.
> 
> Shame it became extinct tbh, I really wanted to see if I could breed the pink trichome trait.


Extinct ??? I av it u read my post ???


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't usually check, but goin on the livers I cut a few weeks ago, it was flowering for ten weeks, looked ready at nine even but when I chopped it I looked after and there's was still some clear trichs, a bit deceiving the livers. Usually never check the trichs so dunno when to pull these livers they could maybe do with 11 weeks but well see. When u pull ur livers zeddd


yeah I think trich dev can be bollox but the calx never lets me down, I pull the livers at 10, got a beauty on the go in the flower room at week 3......I decided to put more hours in and hand feed each plant with its own nute mix plus top dressing bat shit, im trying to leave out all mineral nutes this grow and topdressing with bat shit....healthiest livers ive grown so far


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 10-11.5 for livers i reck could have gone 12
> 
> was for me anyways


Am u sure it was livers ic3 I could get it to come down at 9-9.5wks !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Extinct ??? I av it u read my post ???


No mate that purple plant of mine became extinct, it was Don's Smelly Cherry stud crossed with Laz's Lemon cut.

I had it and let it go to shite, Don had it and got PM, I think it got sent to the states for an outdoor grow in Cali too.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm pretty sure Oscar says it's done in 9, after that it doesn't get any heavier and starts to drop off.


Well mine definitely had some clear trichs around ten weeks so really it wernt ready, te fuck with what Oscar says


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate that purple plant of mine became extinct, it was Don's Smelly Cherry stud crossed with Laz's Lemon cut.
> 
> I had it and let it go to shite, Don had it and got PM, I think it got sent to the states for an outdoor grow in Cali too.


Wounded mate was it as good as the las cut ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well mine definitely had some clear trichs around ten weeks so really it wernt ready, te fuck with what Oscar says


Some trichs never turn cloudy or amber, it's all completely plant dependent.

Oscar knows more about what makes that particular plant tick than anybody.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Wounded mate was it as good as the las cut ?


I don't know I never got hold of the Laz cut mate, you fucked off before sending one lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know I never got hold of the Laz cut mate, you fucked off before sending one lol.


Well im fuckin back big boy lol ill be sortin cuts out in the next wk or so wot line up you got atm? This is wot its all about boys the love of swapping and gainin lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

I need some metal corners fabricating for this damn tent soon, replacements are too expensive and it's a ball ache trying to put it up on your own without stressing the plastic shites. 
I've cracked another 2.



I'll pot em up into 10's shortly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Well im fuckin back big boy lol ill be sortin cuts out in the next wk or so wot line up you got atm?


Exo, 2 Dog S1's and an Anesthesia.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo, 2 Dog S1's and an Anesthesia.


does the dog still produce male sacks?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> does the dog still produce male sacks?


Apparently not if it's been cloned but I can't vouch for that yet.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Apparently not if it's been cloned but I can't vouch for that yet.


Get a fucker to me ill be the judge of that lol na wen yr ready mate ill take 1 off ya hands like I said sometime nxt wk ill take a slh cut for u !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Get a fucker to me ill be the judge of that lol na wen yr ready mate ill take 1 off ya hands like I said sometime nxt wk ill take a slh cut for u !


Nice, I've got a few in the prop so when they're ready.

Cut a couple for me and I'll send you one of each as I've 2 different pheno's from seed.


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice, I've got a few in the prop so when they're ready.
> 
> Cut a couple for me and I'll send you one of each as I've 2 different pheno's from seed.


Sweet not a prob !!


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

Out of interest has anyone got any space to hold some cuts for me for a few months? Just gauging reaction before i properly make my mind up as to what im gonna do lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest has anyone got any space to hold some cuts for me for a few months? Just gauging reaction before i properly make my mind up as to what im gonna do lol


Lmao yr talkin to the strain keeper hr sae wot are they ? And are they worth keeping ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Things are perking up in here arnt they starting to sound like the thread that made me sign up to this site in the 1st place  just got some more of that amazing blueberry off my man skinnin up a nice fatty now


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Things are perking up in here arnt they starting to sound like the thread that made me sign up to this site in the 1st place  just got some more of that amazing blueberry off my man skinnin up a nice fatty now


No cuts ya cunt was after that juicey fruit clone only before my holidays but no joy does any1 hear of it ????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Things are perking up in here arnt they starting to sound like the thread that made me sign up to this site in the 1st place  just got some more of that amazing blueberry off my man skinnin up a nice fatty now



yeah its picking up a bit aint it, give it a week and everycunt will wanna kill each other again and order will be restored lmao, smoking on some nice cheese just now my guy seems to have an endless supply of the same strain, its the same cheese he been selling me for about 2 yrs, sometimes he doesnt have any for a day or 2 but when he gets it in again its always the same, nice tackle so i aint complaining its nice to have some consistency outwith my own smoke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> No cuts ya cunt was after that juicey fruit clone only before my holidays but no joy does any1 hear of it ????


No cuts no grow no fuckin equipment...no pot to piss in lmao.....got some nice seeds tho oh and a timer lmfao...

@ Gaz Yeh my main 2 guys normally have the same gear in a bit of sum thin different every now n again but normally always cheese like u say canna complain if its a top shmoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

fuk fuk fikty fuk fuk fuk

half me mouths swollen,looks like i got nigger lips,,

better than been ginger tho eh chedz? haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Or a ginger nigger there the worst lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> it was Don's Smelly Cherry stud crossed with Laz's Lemon cut..


yea in running seeds from that cross now.....one has stems and trunk the same colour pink as your trics above and all foliage is neon green.......looks the bollox.....im expecting good things....running them in coco...first time using it.....its different but defo slower then the bubbles.....the best pheno i have will go in buckets for a full run....best male will be f2d with best clone...... .

in not sure on the heritage of sc is it....

exo x cherry assassin....then x livers ???

and yorky you only ran 3 beans we have no idea how common the pink trichs is....i may well have a pink tric pheno....lets hope.....

(sorry if that sounds rude yorky)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

lol shawney,, u RACIST!! lmao


err oh yeh, we got the flower box done, now wer finishing the clone box, gunna have its own indepenat heat source and fans n everything, its a old water tank, u know the black plastic ones from the loft with a lid? huge thig, should have way enough room for 30+ cuts, got sum clone only strains on the way, so will be keping mothers, should be good fun,,, 

ARRGH killing me not having owt goin


YORKIE=- wat is the best temps for clones established AND clones in the box, u know fresh ones growing roots, like it has to steam up aye?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk fuk fikty fuk fuk fuk
> 
> half me mouths swollen,looks like i got nigger lips,,
> 
> better than been ginger tho eh chedz? haha


Lol ice, Hopeing to find some fat "nigga lips" in my mrs knickers later ! 

@Gaz. Did u get that spray at b & screw it m8 ?


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2013)

Summin on the brain sheepy....pokes figer thru hole....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha naaaah I ain't a racist but I fuckin hate them Pakis not Indians dirty stinkin Pakis Lol.... Yeh clone box sounds good mate with just a little cfl in there or sumthin......Yeh its wank not having one in the go ain't it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

yeh we put T4 IN THER ORDERED, CAME AND had a 2700k bulb in the fucker WANKER! so gotta go buy a 6400k bulb, not happy lol got a 400 mh for veg and 600 sonT for flower, only running 3 but the bos has loads of neg pressure, inlet suks like a bastard, il do a video wen all up and running

bell u in a min shawney


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Lol ice, Hopeing to find some fat "nigga lips" in my mrs knickers later !
> 
> @Gaz. Did u get that spray at b & screw it m8 ?


no m8 i never got the chance 2day, and i dont get paid till 2morro so didnt wanna use my last tenner on that 2day. will be heading over there 2morro after i get to the hydro shop for more soil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

wow gaz, ur the only person i know who actually pays for items at b n q


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> No cuts ya cunt was after that juicey fruit clone only before my holidays but no joy does any1 hear of it ????


In all my years ive never found juicy fruit anywhere other than up in suffolk, anyone who ever has any to sell always turns out it came from someone in suffolk lol

Also if you can get anyone to actually sell a clone of it( no chance on this apparently the cut is held by less than 100 growers) they will be wanting around £1500-2k for the cut. Only reason i know any of this is Juicy Fruit and Strawberries`n` Cream are 2 clone onlys ive been searching for since i started smoking bout 20years ago lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

i might be deemed a criminal because i grow but doesnt mean i am one and i defo aint a thief, i prefer to pay my way in life, no point risking getting caught shopliffting for a £10 pest killer. now if i cud walk out with a new kitchen/bathroom without paying then i might be tempted lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

hhaham i just send a junkie in, easy life.

on that note, shawney, go get me sum plantpots!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i might be deemed a criminal because i grow but doesnt mean i am one and i defo aint a thief, i prefer to pay my way in life, no point risking getting caught shopliffting for a £10 pest killer. now if i cud walk out with a new kitchen/bathroom without paying then i might be tempted lmao


That's right Gaz, got to keep ya nose clean in this game, packet a nails , next thing ya know there in ya gaff finding alsorts of shite !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Summin on the brain sheepy....pokes figer thru hole....


Pussy & weed m8, pussy & weed .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

dont suppose any of u lads in here have a spare 6" carbon filter lying around thats not being used?? i need one asap but aint got the cash for a cpl weeks, i have a 4" one i am happy to swap with. 
due to getting a bigger fan this grow my 4" filter aint any good now, even with the reducer attached to fit the fan onto filter its losing too much power so i really need the bigger filter.
if any of u can help me out i'll happily send u a new 6" replacement in a few weeks when i have cash or u can have my 4" filter and a cut from my 2 current strains as a trade


----------



## ChillinjAh (Dec 30, 2013)

Can someone recommend good uk based stores for mostly everything besides ebay.co.uk and amazon.co.uk ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

ChillinjAh said:


> Can someone recommend good uk based stores for mostly everything besides ebay.co.uk and amazon.co.uk ?


just google Hydroponic shops in ur local area, its not hard to find there are loads around


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

Fucking hell loads to read on here but was a nice read lots of bashing haha how's the grow going Gary? 

Shawn, how's the gay club going?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

yeah all good R3, gonna get this bug spray 2morro to deal with the thrips after that we shud be sweet till harvest as long as no more fucking problems arise, will be potting up more clones 2morro gonna chuck a cpl in 12/12 from rooted clone and see what they can do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> dont suppose any of u lads in here have a spare 6" carbon filter lying around thats not being used?? i need one asap but aint got the cash for a cpl weeks, i have a 4" one i am happy to swap with.
> due to getting a bigger fan this grow my 4" filter aint any good now, even with the reducer attached to fit the fan onto filter its losing too much power so i really need the bigger filter.
> if any of u can help me out i'll happily send u a new 6" replacement in a few weeks when i have cash or u can have my 4" filter and a cut from my 2 current strains as a trade


Ive got one you can have mate but you would have to pay the postage as im skint lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hhaham i just send a junkie in, easy life.
> 
> on that note, shawney, go get me sum plantpots!


Lmao fuck off nob cheese 



[email protected] said:


> Fucking hell loads to read on here but was a nice read lots of bashing haha how's the grow going Gary?
> 
> Shawn, how's the gay club going?


Gay club? Fuck knows full a cock most proberbly why u wanna go? Haha we went to a gay bar once many year ago and hot into a reet scrap cuz me mate kept dippin his ball bag in the pool table pockets hahaha he got dragged out with his t shirt over his head ready for the bummin hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

soz i aint rang u yet shawney doing a curry for tea and im fucked, no sleep and full of flu or sum shit, feel rough either way, nodded of for a hr and woke up with swollen cheek
happens to my feet to, wake up with a golfball size lump or so it feels when im walkin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Ahh its alright matey got me mate d round anyeay...woke up with swollen cheeks did u fall to sleep with a cock in yer gob haha u got an abscess or sumthin can't be nice its all the crimbo choccy n sweets...foot thing don't sound good either man


----------



## ChillinjAh (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just google Hydroponic shops in ur local area, its not hard to find there are loads around


Well I'm not from UK it's just that is most reasonable for me to order from, so I figured I'd ask here, sorry.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

@sae pm m8


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk fuk fikty fuk fuk fuk
> 
> half me mouths swollen,looks like i got nigger lips,,
> 
> better than been ginger tho eh chedz? haha


fuckin his were is the ginger prick anyhow? Lol



Saerimmner said:


> In all my years ive never found juicy fruit anywhere other than up in suffolk, anyone who ever has any to sell always turns out it came from someone in suffolk lol
> 
> Also if you can get anyone to actually sell a clone of it( no chance on this apparently the cut is held by less than 100 growers) they will be wanting around £1500-2k for the cut. Only reason i know any of this is Juicy Fruit and Strawberries`n` Cream are 2 clone onlys ive been searching for since i started smoking bout 20years ago lol


id just clone the fuck outta it and sell it to every cunt goin for £200 lol obviously you lads would get it after id sold it to every1 goin lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> id just clone the fuck outta it and sell it to every cunt goin for £200 lol obviously you lads would get it after id sold it to every1 goin lmao


pff fucking yokels.................bahahaah


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao fuck off nob cheese
> 
> 
> 
> Gay club? Fuck knows full a cock most proberbly why u wanna go? Haha we went to a gay bar once many year ago and hot into a reet scrap cuz me mate kept dippin his ball bag in the pool table pockets hahaha he got dragged out with his t shirt over his head ready for the bummin hahaha


cannabis club mate haha but cool story bro haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pff fucking yokels.................bahahaah


were is sambo at obviously its rambo now but not even that cunt can hide from me haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

1st rule of cannabis club there is no cannabis club haha Nah Christmas doo got fucked over by the filth no arrests or searches


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 30, 2013)

@garybhoy PM mate

@Yorkie , cheers for that mate will be in touch


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> were is sambo at obviously its rambo now but not even that cunt can hide from me haha


he's always lurking m8 like a peado at a playground hiding in the shadows lmao  im sure he'll chip in when he feels the need


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> and yorky you only ran 3 beans we have no idea how common the pink trichs is....i may well have a pink tric pheno....lets hope.....


Aye this is true but you ask anybody if they've seen pink trichomes before that plant, I haven't come across somebody yet.




IC3M4L3 said:


> YORKIE=- wat is the best temps for clones established AND clones in the box, u know fresh ones growing roots, like it has to steam up aye?


I'd say keep the lid on the prop till it you get condensation and then keep venting it after they've stiffened up. 
If you have condensation for too long though they'll likely get mould.
Room temp to slightly warm is good as long as you don't let em dry out.

My cloning skills are not the best though mate, I'm quite chuffed that I've got legs on a couple of these Exo after a week or so in Jiffys.
I built the fog cloner so I could have 100% every time and that has broken on me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

yeh i got the same fog thing u got, havent used it yet, 

so anyone know the temps to get condnesation, the reason i ask is the room wer the box is is real fucking cold, got the flower room dialled in, not the clone box yet, the lads a bit anal about knowing the temps n shit needed, and room temp varies from house to house/city to city, hes gunna insulate the box and rn the ducting from teh flower room thru the bottom so hopefully the heat from the extraction SHOULD warm the clone box up,with the prop box inside, established wont be in the prop box so thats cool, but new cuttings will untill they got legs,,, u get my meaning yeh/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

my prop is in me clone tent and the temp in there sits at a steady 25c with lights on 20 hrs a day, all my cuts root within 10 days in jiffy pellets, the prop is under my pots with vegging clone tho to avoid direct light onto them, used this method the last twice with about 20 cuts in total from both attempts with 100% success.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i got the same fog thing u got, havent used it yet,
> 
> so anyone know the temps to get condnesation, the reason i ask is the room wer the box is is real fucking cold, got the flower room dialled in, not the clone box yet, the lads a bit anal about knowing the temps n shit needed, and room temp varies from house to house/city to city, hes gunna insulate the box and rn the ducting from teh flower room thru the bottom so hopefully the heat from the extraction SHOULD warm the clone box up,with the prop box inside, established wont be in the prop box so thats cool, but new cuttings will untill they got legs,,, u get my meaning yeh/


The clones will make condensation as they breath when the prop is sealed.

You want to aim for 15-20C, colder than that and they'll take forever.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i got the same fog thing u got, havent used it yet,
> 
> so anyone know the temps to get condnesation, the reason i ask is the room wer the box is is real fucking cold, got the flower room dialled in, not the clone box yet, the lads a bit anal about knowing the temps n shit needed, and room temp varies from house to house/city to city, hes gunna insulate the box and rn the ducting from teh flower room thru the bottom so hopefully the heat from the extraction SHOULD warm the clone box up,with the prop box inside, established wont be in the prop box so thats cool, but new cuttings will untill they got legs,,, u get my meaning yeh/


78 deg F.......prob no need for extra heat as the t5 s get the prop warm and water vapour is a true greenhouse gas keepin it warm under the lights.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't remember what temps are suppose be but I did mine in me veg tent which was about 24 degrees c at the bottom of the tent...if its cold make sure u put some polystyrene down underneath the container so they don't get cold roots


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

You lot are fuckin mad with ya temps and shit with cloning ay ya lol take ya cut put it in a dome and bingo it ll root if u took the cut right fuck me u lot over think things haha I need a list of how much bud you lads are smokin haha ill take notes every wk muhahaha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> You lot are fuckin mad with ya temps and shit with cloning ay ya lol take ya cut put it in a dome and bingo it ll root if u took the cut right fuck me u lot over think things haha I need a list of how much bud you lads are smokin haha ill take notes every wk muhahaha


fuk u u big mouthed twat were not all nute def growing gods like u ya fukin auto grower


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

blasting cured exo on the digi cano....wasted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Got the ode vaped out aye I need one a them u gonna do a massive fuck off bag for new year? I'm gonna have a big pure kief n weed joint to see me into 2014


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> u gonna do a massive fuck off bag for new year?


It just so happens that volcano bags come in 10 foot lengths, you can cut em down and seal em your self......

[video=youtube;sWNuCO4Km6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sWNuCO4Km6c[/video]

........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Urban growers bad ain't he proper ode smoker he can roll a serious a joint seen some vids of his I'd like a smoke with that fella


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

And another, this one's creamy.....

[video=youtube;VCphnEP28M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=VCphnEP28M4[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It just so happens that volcano bags come in 10 foot lengths, you can cut em down and seal em your self......
> 
> [video=youtube;sWNuCO4Km6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sWNuCO4Km6c[/video]
> 
> ........


I cut the bags to 1 meter and atm vaping on 215 c cos I wanna mong and sleep....202 if I need to write go out somewhere lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> were is sambo at obviously its rambo now but not even that cunt can hide from me haha


is it deffo you then chedz??? would like to say i missed ya but i aint lol brought any 80k tele's lately? or still too hardcore you need to rip the easiest rip there could be??? for fucking subutex i might add not even anything worth nowt lol fuck i threw away over a hundred of them nasty things.... 



Garybhoy11 said:


> he's always lurking m8 like a peado at a playground hiding in the shadows lmao  im sure he'll chip in when he feels the need


cheeky fucking ira loving wanker..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Potted up into 10's with plenty of room (the SCROG is not for that tent).


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> cheeky fucking ira loving wanker..........



lol i couldnt resist m8, and its mainly true u do lurk in here most days but dont say much anymore


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

Time for a nice bong full of cheese


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol i couldnt resist m8, and its mainly true u do lurk in here most days but dont say much anymore


wanker you just try push me buttons dont ya, im thinking you been learning from the thread lol

you up to owt tomorrow? i aint doing much got some family down and gram of the pure, bot of vods n jagger gonna get mashed me thinks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> wanker you just try push me buttons dont ya, im thinking you been learning from the thread lol
> 
> you up to owt tomorrow? i aint doing much got some family down and gram of the pure, bot of vods n jagger gonna get mashed me thinks


no m8 fuck all planned, no babysitter for the kids so it will just be me and the wife getting pished at home bringing in the bells, got some nice smoke for it and plenty beers in so will make the most of what i got.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Time for a nice bong full of cheese
> 
> View attachment 2945944


Nice bit o' glass that Gary.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2013)

ive a bottle of southern comfort and a rake of beer to go thru myself, plenty of weed but no class As for me...


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no m8 fuck all planned, no babysitter for the kids so it will just be me and the wife getting pished at home bringing in the bells, got some nice smoke for it and plenty beers in so will make the most of what i got.


im fucking smoked out mate, me pal who i thought gave me a half of exo for xmas turned out was 20g not a half i did think it looked large for a half but anyway i been smoking non stop exo morning to night for days now have well had enough now, gonna get wrecked tomorrow me thinks got some family up in the morning who ill hit for some prescription goodys then few joints in the afternoon n lots of booze n a few lines for night......


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Fuck me you couldn't write some of the shit on this thread! Lol
evening wank stains


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

im being good and staying in wit the family, was mena be a budget xmas, kinda went out the winder, so gotta be a budget new yr, lol not saying why,,it just has..


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit o' glass that Gary.


is that even glass??? gboy???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit o' glass that Gary.



cheers m8 got it on sale a cpl months ago from the local paki shop for £8, was well chuffed at that price, its not one of the small ones either, paid more for my old shitty plastic one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> is that even glass??? gboy???


yeah its stained glass m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

evening Spoons, hows tricks m8?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Not to bad mate, same old shit. Skint after Christmas as per usual lol. Gonna get blamo'd on new year then chill out on the drink. Far to much jd has gone through my liver over Christmas! Poor cunt lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

anyone in here tried this strain, https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-jamaican-dream/prod_627.html Jamaican dream, i seen someone in the 600 thread growing it at day 35 of 12/12 and was talking about harvesting in 9 days, so i googled it and its the 1st strain ive seen to finish flowering in 45 days total, 

so im intrigued as to opinions on it and if the smoke is any good from it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got a bottle of apple.vodka gonna get another bottle of Smirnoff and sum red bull a nice bit a fruity tackle with some kief...job done that'll be me happy just a couple if folk coming round not into big crowds people do my head in


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Think my buddy ran Jamaican dream few years back. Never tried it though so not much help lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

this also applys to hash as well as food, i found thi out the hard way a few weeks ago


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah all good R3, gonna get this bug spray 2morro to deal with the thrips after that we shud be sweet till harvest as long as no more fucking problems arise, will be potting up more clones 2morro gonna chuck a cpl in 12/12 from rooted clone and see what they can do.


Gaz, I'm prob teaching u to suck eggs but, spray just after lights off, or turn them off for few hours, u may get residue on leaves , but will go after few days. Cheers.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Gaz, I'm prob teaching u to suck eggs but, spray just after lights off, or turn them off for few hours, u may get residue on leaves , but will go after few days. Cheers.


nice one mate cheers for the advice, as long as it kills the fuckers and doesnt damage or taint my buds i'll be happy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone in here tried this strain, https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-jamaican-dream/prod_627.html Jamaican dream, i seen someone in the 600 thread growing it at day 35 of 12/12 and was talking about harvesting in 9 days, so i googled it and its the 1st strain ive seen to finish flowering in 45 days total,
> 
> so im intrigued as to opinions on it and if the smoke is any good from it?



One of the 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze' pheno's I did finished in 4 weeks on the dot, the fastest I've seen yet.

Pulled 3 oz but it was gash.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> nice one mate cheers for the advice, as long as it kills the fuckers and doesnt damage or taint my buds i'll be happy.


I've used it for last 5 grows m8, it worked better than any others I tryed, & no after affects , I would only use once , & up to a week b4 u start flower. Sorted.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I've used it for last 5 grows m8, it worked better than any others I tryed, & no after affects , I would only use once , & up to a week b4 u start flower. Sorted.


ahh theres the problem then m8, im already 4 weeks into flower now, looking for summit i can use during flowering


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ahh theres the problem then m8, im already 4 weeks into flower now, looking for summit i can use during flowering


Nay problem m8, u can use it in flower ( up to a week b4 harvest I think ),it's just I don't spray in flower because I'm outside & have high mold risk , crack on Gaz, mind u , I've had real bad thrips & didn't treat at all, & had no loss or ill effect, as it wasn't that infested untill late on in flower, it's when there real bad early on in veg u need worry, I'm sure others will agree. Just crack on if I were u, but whatever makes ya feel good, either way will suffice m8.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 30, 2013)

kl after hearing that m8 i might just leave them be for now until after i harvest this lot, then i can clean the tents and equipment down and spray then to prevent any in the future, i'll still get the bug spray 2morro and see how i feel lol, gonna treat the clones in the wee tent anyway as i noticed the exo in there is affected also


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

Rambo & Zed, happy new year, sorry havnt been ignoring u, just my sweed has been fucked last couple of months & smokings not helped, beien out of work for a long stretch & now no motivation to return !. Smoked nearly a whole harvest , only 8 0z I grant u , but gone in a few month. Gonna buy a davinci vape coz that's all I can afford, & give fags up 2. Blaa blaa blaa, u get the jist . I just put my first livers & pysco into flower, roll on march !, wasn't that impressed with my first exo experience , grew great , smelled great , strength & taste let down, but that prob says more about my growing !grew in bat shite & Dutch pro with explode & 2 weeks ripen , 10 week chop. Hopeing pysco will do well, looking good atm. Evening all.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Dec 30, 2013)

. . . Oh & the slabs of ghee brownies I've been feasting on ,spent last few month with eye brows on back of neck .


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Rambo & Zed, happy new year, sorry havnt been ignoring u, just my sweed has been fucked last couple of months & smokings not helped, beien out of work for a long stretch & now no motivation to return !. Smoked nearly a whole harvest , only 8 0z I grant u , but gone in a few month. Gonna buy a davinci vape coz that's all I can afford, & give fags up 2. Blaa blaa blaa, u get the jist . I just put my first livers & pysco into flower, roll on march !, wasn't that impressed with my first exo experience , grew great , smelled great , strength & taste let down, but that prob says more about my growing !grew in bat shite & Dutch pro with explode & 2 weeks ripen , 10 week chop. Hopeing pysco will do well, looking good atm. Evening all.


happy new year geezer hope you have a good one and hope you had a nice xmas mate, exo aint for everyone its just a easy to grow strain with a short flower period that the mass's wont cause of that stench, lots say they have tasted better but when grown right i find it hard to beat imo especially for that mass appeal and also flower time.

i just been smoking a load of exo recently lovely stuff a real cheese fest with intense strenght but like i say shes easily messed up and also if you can ben arsed to cure theres many a better strain out there just few that have the whole package ive imo found exo has, but what do i bloody care i say growb mango haze n super silver haze from mr nice n send me a sample lol ive always wanted to taste them strains.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

well if cheep says so DONT DO IT!!!!! doomed to failure.

had my first dBS THE OTHER DAY, LAd whos one of the cannabis smoking clubs boss type folks has been coming round getting a few ounceof me 

anyways

brought this glass pipe bong thing round and a portable blow torch, he makes amazing bho (not that ive had it before_) anwyays this pipe had a removable glas ball on the buisness and u heat it up with a blow torch, till white, u have ur bho ab on a long needle thing and wen its heated enough the pipe end, he put the ball on and hovered the dab over it, disapeared to nothing and at first i thought was shit


5 mins later with my daughter all over me and 2 lads blagging my head, i just lost it, legs went to jelly, head went to a shed and whiteyedd, lasted like 3 hrs,

like i said amazing stuff, i couldnt smoke it regular tho fuk me,

on another note, the 25ml oxys have been dropped of at the inlaws, should be fun, il stay away from pregabs on them tho, fuk that!!! anyone want to buy any oxys? lemmi know, got a rake


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Lol ice I think I just pissed mi self. Tell me ya didn't spew on ya lil lass lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Lol ice I think I just pissed mi self. Tell me ya didn't spew on ya lil lass lol.


na, they was all taking piss, never thrown a whitey like that mate, i swear to god it was LETHAL, hes giving me the pipe soon and gives me 200-220 per oz, so its fucking great all around, he had livers of me and culcndt belive how good it was,,like i say 10-11 weeks for livers, is magical could go longer still had clear trichs.

anwyays yeh lads giving me his pipe n teaching me how he does his bho, so should be fun


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

Dude ur gonna get a shit load of private messages haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Iv smoke some hash on one of the pipes in the same way ya talking about.. Kinda jus like a hot knife converter for a bong ain't they? Got me proper fucked but never had bho on one lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Iv smoke some hash on one of the pipes in the same way ya talking about.. Kinda jus like a hot knife converter for a bong ain't they? Got me proper fucked but never had bho on one lol


lol [email protected] na doubt it,,, they wouldnt have the cheek,,, but some would,

and spoon, mate it was the tinyest peice i ever seen and FUK, rekcons anwyare between 60%-100% thc... and thats of a commmon garden variety strain, think about how strong it would be with livers or physco FUUUKKK lol


1.5 ounce of trim for 2.2grammes of bho,, or was it 2.5 ounce? dunno but WOW

AND NO GAUSE ON IT sppon, he says NO leaf goes thru this only bho,, haha respect!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeh that's called dabbin man I'm lookin at a rig for meself seen one for £70 on a diff website £40 can't wait to get it....I've made bho a few times and I prefer qwiso I just hot knife it over my bong tastes feckin lovely and gets ya smashed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEj04npBAEY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

thats it dabbin, il get his pipe soon, said w2 weeks like 10 days ago, so another few wekes more like

thank god sum1 knows wat im on about,,, crazy strong shit and dont hit u imidiatly


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Fuck me that's a high percentage. No wonder ya threw a whitey lol. Yeah the one I had was just like a metal pipe ya heat up and dab a bit on. Wouldn't mind tryin one with a bit of bho haha.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fuck me that's a high percentage. No wonder ya threw a whitey lol. Yeah the one I had was just like a metal pipe ya heat up and dab a bit on. Wouldn't mind tryin one with a bit of bho haha.


na this was glass, no gause noffink, u just heat it to white hot and hold the bho over it after u plonk th glass bowl bak ontop (it has a hole a the top of it)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeh its lovely stuff I can't wait to get a proper glass rig with a nice titanium nail  u lucky getting that given to ya there expensive man...you'll have to tell me how he make his bho its suppose to be easier to purge than alcohol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its lovely stuff I can't wait to get a proper glass rig with a nice titanium nail  u lucky getting that given to ya there expensive man...you'll have to tell me how he make his bho its suppose to be easier to purge than alcohol


yeh sum gas, and not that ronson shit as sum1 on here led s to belive it was the best gas, it is NOT,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

thats my qwiso purest I've done yet mental tackle man...when I go dam I'm on the hunt for oils and wax's

Yeh I think Newport is suppose to be the cleanest?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Dec 30, 2013)

Agggh I see what ya mean now. Lol @ them Fucking lasses taning it like troopers ha


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> is it deffo you then chedz??? would like to say i missed ya but i aint lol brought any 80k tele's lately? or still too hardcore you need to rip the easiest rip there could be??? for fucking subutex i might add not even anything worth nowt lol fuck i threw away over a hundred of them nasty things....
> 
> 
> 
> cheeky fucking ira loving wanker..........


Sambo ya fat ginger tosser I love you too u ugly troll lookin northern tosser were ya been hiding next to kids playgrounds undercover looking like weres fuckin wally lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 30, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo ya fat ginger tosser I love you too u ugly troll lookin northern tosser were ya been hiding next to kids playgrounds undercover looking like weres fuckin wally lol


lol loytering going equipped with jellybabies.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 30, 2013)

Hahahahaha mad heads....right I'm fucked see bit lads


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol loytering going equipped with jellybabies.


lmfao probably knockin 1 off while eating em the ginger peedo haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 30, 2013)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha mad heads....right I'm fucked see bit lads


Fuck me lad we ay scared ya av we lol or is it were not gay haha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2013)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Rambo & Zed, happy new year, sorry havnt been ignoring u, just my sweed has been fucked last couple of months & smokings not helped, beien out of work for a long stretch & now no motivation to return !. Smoked nearly a whole harvest , only 8 0z I grant u , but gone in a few month. Gonna buy a davinci vape coz that's all I can afford, & give fags up 2. Blaa blaa blaa, u get the jist . I just put my first livers & pysco into flower, roll on march !, wasn't that impressed with my first exo experience , grew great , smelled great , strength & taste let down, but that prob says more about my growing !grew in bat shite & Dutch pro with explode & 2 weeks ripen , 10 week chop. Hopeing pysco will do well, looking good atm. Evening all.


happy new year cherpy, givin up fags good on ya mate.....cannabis and tobacco is a bad combo imo, and fuk you been busy smoking that half pund.....im making the mulled wine for the firework s later gonna have a little DMT blast make the fireworks look nice...


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

You'l soon be wearing your hat back to front and saying Y'all Ic3!!! Bet you were high as a mofo!



IC3M4L3 said:


> well if cheep says so DONT DO IT!!!!! doomed to failure.
> 
> had my first dBS THE OTHER DAY, LAd whos one of the cannabis smoking clubs boss type folks has been coming round getting a few ounceof me
> 
> ...





shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's called dabbin man I'm lookin at a rig for meself seen one for £70 on a diff website £40 can't wait to get it....I've made bho a few times and I prefer qwiso I just hot knife it over my bong tastes feckin lovely and gets ya smashed


I use an oil rig skillet, and the nail I got you don't really need a glass cover like the rig Ic3 friend has. If you are buying nails or skillets remember to "season" them first. 

Bascially you heat the titanium with the torch until hot hot hot. Then pop the nail or skillet into a glass of cold water to oxodise it. Then back on the rig, heat it up and do two dabs, but don't inhale those, they are for the ganja gods. The 3rd hit you are good to take as the titanium is seasoned now. You know if you have good titanium as it should give out some nice colouring when you are heating and cooling.
This nail I thought was quite cool since it fits both an 18 and a 14...






Peace and happy Hogmanay to all.

DST

some BHO my friend made at the HTCC...


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

and my oil rig skillet....


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR Northern FUCK MONKEYS.......Hope every one has a fruitful and super LEMONY 2000 14


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeh them skillets are cool as penguin piss man there the first ones I ever saw but could only find em on 1 site and they were a bit out of my league Lol...haha love the breaking in rules for one Lol give an offering to the ganja gods this dabbin lark aint that straight forward is it... oh that bho looks lovely man looks like good ode shatter...che k out woody oilmaker on YouTube his technique is pretty good 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/grace-glass-8-arm-tree-perc-dual-head-concentrate-bubbler.cfm?iProductID=11023. That's the best deal I can find on a dabber its only a glass nail but defo a lot better than what I'm using right now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me lad we ay scared ya av we lol or is it were not gay haha


Haha Yeh sumthin like that...Nah was tired man...u got poo under your fingernails??? U seem to be typing shit...hahaha ah i do make myself giggle


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 31, 2013)

Have a good new year all.

Got some SinMint just about dry enough to take down with me to Cambridge.

Have a quality night everyone. Get fucked up.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

got a half days work followed by pay the rent day.....shit goes on ....have a good one


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

i would get a titanium nail lad, they are not that pricey on some sites. Here's one at 22euro...
http://www.grasscity.com/eu_en/black-leaf-oil-titanium-concentrate-nail.html#.UsKiIvumWUM
they have the same nail as I have as well
http://www.grasscity.com/eu_en/oil-pan-domeless-titanium-concentrate-nail.html#.UsKimvumWUM



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh them skillets are cool as penguin piss man there the first ones I ever saw but could only find em on 1 site and they were a bit out of my league Lol...haha love the breaking in rules for one Lol give an offering to the ganja gods this dabbin lark aint that straight forward is it... oh that bho looks lovely man looks like good ode shatter...che k out woody oilmaker on YouTube his technique is pretty good
> 
> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/grace-glass-8-arm-tree-perc-dual-head-concentrate-bubbler.cfm?iProductID=11023. That's the best deal I can find on a dabber its only a glass nail but defo a lot better than what I'm using right now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 31, 2013)

Aye that's not a bad price to be fair I like the look of your one better tho....can't wait to be one an have a real.proper dab...Orson from the lcc posted a pic of his ceramic nail bet that cost a bit the jammy fucker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 31, 2013)

hahaha I bet he's gonna make her eat his ass lmao burrgghh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

that thing on left is what my man uses for his dabs n just holds it over his glass.

morining fuk nuggets

and yeh drst im getting sooo err worldwide for lak of a better word haha 

and we was right, was chedz, the sly dog!!!

laters Y'ALL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2013)

That's a scalpel IC3, or do you mean the needle in the scalpel blade handle next to it?


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

Did I hear my name spunk munchers


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Did I hear my name spunk munchers


No but since ur here now.....how longs that slh u got take to flower chedz? What sorta yeilder is it comparing to the exo and psychosis? And is she tasty??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a scalpel IC3, or do you mean the needle in the scalpel blade handle next to it?


yeh teh clay model skalpel thing, he just stick the bho on the end and hovers it over the glowing glass pipe bit,, be easier wen i get it of him, easier to show wat im on about.



exodus0408 said:


> Did I hear my name spunk munchers


 lol says he who just got out of jail AND WER the cum munchers? u hypocrite... lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No but since ur here now.....how longs that slh u got take to flower chedz? What sorta yeilder is it comparing to the exo and psychosis? And is she tasty??


most lemony weed ive seen on the market if you ask me hydro and from my experience its got the power there aswell not as much as exo its more of a creeper! 10wks and she is more than done I ve took her down at 9 and it was still peng but lost abit of yeild you ll be surprised wot she packs on in the last few wks.



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh teh clay model skalpel thing, he just stick the bho on the end and hovers it over the glowing glass pipe bit,, be easier wen i get it of him, easier to show wat im on about.
> 
> 
> 
> lol says he who just got out of jail AND WER the cum munchers? u hypocrite... lol


yo I was nt king of pottin shed for no reason mushy dow mind the giving but im recieving fuck all lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> most lemony weed ive seen on the market if you ask me hydro and from my experience its got the power there aswell not as much as exo its more of a creeper! 10wks and she is more than done I ve took her down at 9 and it was still peng but lost abit of yeild you ll be surprised wot she packs on in the last few wks.
> 
> 
> yo I was nt king of pottin shed for no reason mushy dow mind the giving but im recieving fuck all lmao


sounds nice m8, I'll have to give it a go sometime just not for a while tho cos shits pretty much planned.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> most lemony weed ive seen on the market if you ask me hydro and from my experience its got the power there aswell not as much as exo its more of a creeper! 10wks and she is more than done I ve took her down at 9 and it was still peng but lost abit of yeild you ll be surprised wot she packs on in the last few wks.
> 
> 
> yo I was nt king of pottin shed for no reason mushy dow mind the giving but im recieving fuck all lmao


self declared king of pottin shed I might add, means nothing. They don't call me master grow for nothing lol, I am the fucking master


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No but since ur here now.....how longs that slh u got take to flower chedz? What sorta yeilder is it comparing to the exo and psychosis? And is she tasty??


Sorry bro yeild you asked from lol out does any of liver psychosis and exo easy mate nice big thick branches so hardly needs any support 4 wk veg I did on my first clone that was 6 inch at most and flipped her at 18inch but had a shit of suppercropping done to her and I done over 8.5 oz outta 6litre airpot no veg and 10-12inch clone well rooted will get u 1.5-2oz piss


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> self declared king of pottin shed I might add, means nothing. They don't call me master grow for nothing lol, I am the fucking master


Sorry mg but I could nt like it as the button as fucked off for sum reason lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2013)

exodus0408 said:


> Sorry bro yeild you asked from lol out does any of liver psychosis and exo easy mate nice big thick branches so hardly needs any support 4 wk veg I did on my first clone that was 6 inch at most and flipped her at 18inch but had a shit of suppercropping done to her and I done over 8.5 oz outta 6litre airpot no veg and 10-12inch clone well rooted will get u 1.5-2oz piss


Does it stink like the other clone onlys after just a dry or does it need a bit of a cure?


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2013)

pic update...


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

I do av a picture of the 1st lemon I did somewere ill try dig it out


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mastergrow said:


> Does it stink like the other clone onlys after just a dry or does it need a bit of a cure?


No cure same as exo thats why peeps like it it smells like lemonade that as been spilt on carpet and been left to soak and dry into it very pungent smellin


----------



## exodus0408 (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2351932d1348780961-mary-j-gift-im-gonna-2012-09-27-21.36.18.jpg not the first I did but but a clone taken from the first clone I got had to reveg the bitch id only just started the pk on her so u can imagine the size of her lol beast ay the word especially since it was nt no scrog


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

fuksake chedz bak to the land of upside down bak to front images.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2946699
> 
> fuksake chedz bak to the land of upside down bak to front images.


how come u never fix mine u cunt, chedz is only back and ur lickin his sack already lol.

did I tell ye them things is labelled, make sure not mix em up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> how come u never fix mine u cunt, chedz is only back and ur lickin his sack already lol.
> 
> did I tell ye them things is labelled, make sure not mix em up


 well i want me smoke dont i?? duh LOL...


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Blue cheese


----------



## shawnybizzle (Dec 31, 2013)

Well fuck it started on the voddies already let the party commence haha feckin party of 3 people lmao Ahh fuck it we'll still have a decent night...if I forget to come on later....HAPPY NEW YEAR lads let's.hope next year brings us unfortunate ones some better look aye  chin chin


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

I ll take one of those cuts off ya chedz, if you know how to clone that is .....lemonade on dried out carpet...lets hope the dog didn't piss on it first hey...cheers


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

ive done the kids fireworks cracked open a bottle of good French wine, rolled the first joint of the evening and .....peace


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> I ll take one of those cuts off ya chedz, if you know how to clone that is .....lemonade on dried out carpet...lets hope the dog didn't piss on it first hey...cheers


Thats a bit abrupt zeddd, usually askin for clones like that don't go down well. I want a tester before a cut so I can decide for mesel


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thats a bit abrupt zeddd, usually askin for clones like that don't go down well. I want a tester before a cut so I can decide for mesel


yeah mate id rather grow it meself then try it .......without the defs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> yeah mate id rather grow it meself then try it .......without the defs


the ignorance is hanging outta ye the night zeddd lol. When u grow it without the defs send me a sample and then I'll decide if I want chedz to send me a cut


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> the ignorance is hanging outta ye the night zeddd lol. When u grow it without the defs send me a sample and then I'll decide if I want chedz to send me a cut


like it I ll do me best hg


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

its prob a bit of slh from ghs ....we will see


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> its prob a bit of slh from ghs ....we will see


Ive always heard it mentioned but nobody ever seemed to have it, be nice to have something totally different from the cos wer runnin


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

Evening fucktards how are we all this new years eve? all happy and fucked up as usual i hope, i started on the beers about 5 tonight already half pissed (got kids a few btls of that shloer wine shit to keep them happy) and been smoking some nice cheese since i woke up, hope every cunt in here has a great new year and i defo hope i do roll on 2014 cant be any worse than 2013.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening fucktards how are we all this new years eve? all happy and fucked up as usual i hope, i started on the beers about 5 tonight already half pissed (got kids a few btls of that shloer wine shit to keep them happy) and been smoking some nice cheese since i woke up, hope every cunt in here has a great new year and i defo hope i do roll on 2014 cant be any worse than 2013.


Pretty much the same here gaz minus the kids, down at a m8s here for a swally, I'll be in and outta here cos these are boring bastards lol


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 31, 2013)

the lemon i presume is the las fingerz pheno, chedz was one of the only people to keep hold of it, if so its a fucking lovely pheno of slh stinks like the clone onlys on just a dry and has some real lovely flavour, ive grown it a few times my only gripe n reason i didnt keep hold of it is it really dus need ten wks.....


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2013)

this is a las fingerz pheno lemon bout day 45 was ages ago.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> the lemon i presume is the las fingerz pheno, chedz was one of the only people to keep hold of it, if so its a fucking lovely pheno of slh stinks like the clone onlys on just a dry and has some real lovely flavour, ive grown it a few times my only gripe n reason i didnt keep hold of it is it really dus need ten wks.....


Thats good enuf for me m8, I want some lol......maybe not long term but I'll give it a bash for something different. Happy new year m8.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year you English,Scot, welsh cock mongers!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> the lemon i presume is the las fingerz pheno, chedz was one of the only people to keep hold of it, if so its a fucking lovely pheno of slh stinks like the clone onlys on just a dry and has some real lovely flavour, ive grown it a few times my only gripe n reason i didnt keep hold of it is it really dus need ten wks.....


10 wks no prob for me did she yield good mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thats good enuf for me m8, I want some lol......maybe not long term but I'll give it a bash for something different. Happy new year m8.


if you can get hold of it its a pretty lovely pheno of slh and everyone wants slh, its nice when you been smoking cheese for ages to have a nice slh joint such different flavours n stone,

happy new year m8 hope its a good one for ya, ill be more happy when me m8 drops me fucking gear off lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> 10 wks no prob for me did she yield good mate?


yeah its a real good yielder and flavour,smell n stone are top notch zedd, its a great pheno of slh.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2013)

Saw this n thought U guys might like it.. http://bit.ly/1fYSmwv


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

for 45 days for a haze clone to look that fat is good....but lemon and strong....well now isn't that what we all want ?...yield strength and flav


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

well i got the clones repotted into basic 10L pot as thas all i had left lying around and chucked them in the flower tent along with the other girls, and got some new rooted cuts into 2L pots to start vegging, still got a few Purple paralysis & exo cuts in the prop ive no space for but i cant bring myself to bin them yet lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

u on the vods tonite Rambo....we on the cured exo..(the family favourite) and vino, hope you have a better new year man....that w should help lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> u on the vods tonite Rambo....we on the cured exo..(the family favourite) and vino, hope you have a better new year man....that w should help lol


im on the vods mate n the jagger and me pal just dropped of a g of the shine, looks like some real nice gear will have a few lines later when im really pissed lol yeah last year was real shite mate this new year can only be better i suppose lol

happy new year tho zedd and too the family also hope you have great year mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rambo hope u have a good one 2nite m8, im sure nxt year will be a better one for ya, i think a load of ppl had a shit year this year. hope u and the family have nothing but good luck in the new year.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> im on the vods mate n the jagger and me pal just dropped of a g of the shine, looks like some real nice gear will have a few lines later when im really pissed lol yeah last year was real shite mate this new year can only be better i suppose lol
> 
> happy new year tho zedd and too the family also hope you have great year mate


Have a big fat line for me m8, I'm fuckin jealous


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

well im being a boring bastard, in with teh kids and having a smoke, few stella playing PS4

NOW THATS LIVING LIFE TO THE MAX LIKE!!!!AHAHAAH

happy new yr
hg,zedd,gary,shawny,imc, and suppose u too shitface!

and anyone else i forgot, dont take it personally,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

like I said never had the real deal and couldn't understand the fuss, then started on a bit o rock occasionally when doin other things but was usually too fuked up to notice much more than a 3 min high.....yet when I see the movies it looks cool.....prob I only ever got shite and never went to the grow countries cos wasn't interested.......was never scaley or shiney...enjoy, id do a line tonite with mood im in ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

haha cheers ice, happy new year mate, 

and yeah save the hassle doing it individual, Zedd, Imc, Hg, Bizzle, Don, Dst, yorkie, Sae & spoons,(dont know if i missed anyone) wishing u all a very happy new year from the Gbhoy house,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Have a big fat line for me m8, I'm fuckin jealous


i will do mate, its fucking calling my name from the cupboard lol but i wana get more pissed first, anytime you want good white mate just get in touch it aint cheap but it is the real deal.




zeddd said:


> like I said never had the real deal and couldn't understand the fuss, then started on a bit o rock occasionally when doin other things but was usually too fuked up to notice much more than a 3 min high.....yet when I see the movies it looks cool.....prob I only ever got shite and never went to the grow countries cos wasn't interested.......was never scaley or shiney...enjoy, id do a line tonite with mood im in ha



new year zedd when fings are better for us both on all fronts we gotta arrange a wreck up n get a g of the pure, i kinda know what drugs you like i dont think your be that impressed but with lots of booze n in the right environments its a lot of fun.....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

and a happy new year to u ice man my psycho will be ready to clone in 2 weeks, the exo s gone but ill bung you a sample at cost.....don't want no fukin moaning next year


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will do mate, its fucking calling my name from the cupboard lol but i wana get more pissed first, anytime you want good white mate just get in touch it aint cheap but it is the real deal.
> 
> sounds good mate but bring a camera cos I will be dancing....not pretty with a crip foot
> 
> ...


sounds good mate but bring a camera cos I will be dancing....not pretty with a crip foot


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> i will do mate, its fucking calling my name from the cupboard lol but i wana get more pissed first, anytime you want good white mate just get in touch it aint cheap but it is the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ain't had the funds m8, but after next harvest I think I'll give u a shout.....if the stuff was easily available and good round here I'd be more of a broke ass than I am now I tell ye lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

haha ima pesamist matey, always summert to maon about, im good got a cupboard with diazis (real) and plenty of other treats,, so im all gravy bruv

just sat playing online on me ps4 getting my ass kicked badley,, rock on dead island 3


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha ima pesamist matey, always summert to maon about, im good got a cupboard with diazis (real) and plenty of other treats,, so im all gravy bruv
> 
> just sat playing online on me ps4 getting my ass kicked badley,, rock on dead island 3


oxy/diaz/livers/stella......meal deal combo?....very nice


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> oxy/diaz/livers/stella......meal deal combo?....very nice


Never been into me prescription drugs, u zeddd? Rambo gimme a few pills one time but I give them to a cuz to help her sleep on a flight to oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

u forgot the zoppies, but i dint tell u i was on em so u wouldnt know, so na u dint forget, yeh should be interesting, just cranking up battlefield 4 free for all, ghosts is a lil gay and tame for me,

yeh im kinda getting into me pills again, no big deal, not like its crack or smack eh! as for weed, i think m hitting the wall on that one, bak to less smoking and more net trolling it hink, haha

YO sambo got a wikid rocking horse for lissy, like a fullsize one sat here chucklling thinking of your bald dome coked up rocking like a fucker on it at midnight,,,LOOL

next yr cant fucking wait, gunna be my yr, thoughts have come to fruition and only a matter fo time, just dredding the lekki bill OUCH!


oh anyone heard fo that new lekki company ultima? no standing charge and cheap, also lekki runs out after 5 on fri, will saty on all weekend, and no charge for using the emergency and 10er on each for emergency AND the not going of thing applies to lekki and gas,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u forgot the zoppies, but i dint tell u i was on em so u wouldnt know, so na u dint forget, yeh should be interesting, just cranking up battlefield 4 free for all, ghosts is a lil gay and tame for me,
> 
> yeh im kinda getting into me pills again, no big deal, not like its crack or smack eh! as for weed, i think m hitting the wall on that one, bak to less smoking and more net trolling it hink, haha
> 
> ...


My lekki don't go off till after 11 on a Monday, stays on all weekend. Still wouldn't be confident doin more than three lights on a pay per use sorta card meter. If on a quarterly bill I'd be more at ease. Ah well hopefully fe bill have two full ops on the go, all goin well I'll be lookin into all DWC, or if I get a certain job I'm after I'll be givin coco a go show yous boys what it's all about lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Never been into me prescription drugs, u zeddd? Rambo gimme a few pills one time but I give them to a cuz to help her sleep on a flight to oz


just a few benzos cos I travelled a lot, tramadol for ct but that s about it.......now im the other way ...ish most of the time an just smoke weed....bit o booze..odd trip, just to keep the mind awake..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Rambo do that white I want a contact buzz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2531528/Its-not-going-like-Walmart-Black-Friday-Colorado-officials-try-dampen-enthusiasm-ahead-controversial-January-1-recreational-marijuana-roll-out.html


how long u all think till we catch up with the states? as of 8am 2morro morning some states in the us have legalized recreational weed, i hope to fuck i see it over here in my lifetime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

we have a monarchy gary and in the usa states have ther own laws, unlike here wer yorkshire would have a law and berkshire owuld have diffrent, as i say not in our lifetime, more chance of a zombie apocolypse or a eadly virus outbreak


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we have a monarchy gary and in the usa states have ther own laws, unlike here wer yorkshire would have a law and berkshire owuld have diffrent, as i say not in our lifetime, more chance of a zombie apocolypse or a eadly virus outbreak


I reckon well see a legalisation of some sort in our lifetime


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we have a monarchy gary and in the usa states have ther own laws, unlike here wer yorkshire would have a law and berkshire owuld have diffrent, as i say not in our lifetime, more chance of a zombie apocolypse or a eadly virus outbreak


lol move to the states or wait for ebola virus....ummmm I ll take me chances and stick around and carry on my grow legal or otherwise....ahem


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's be good if they'd legalize it so places sell it and chaps like ourselves could look into supplying them places and still make money without havin to worry about bein caught, something along them lines I'd be happy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

zeddd said:


> lol move to the states or wait for ebola virus....ummmm I ll take me chances and stick around and carry on my grow legal or otherwise....ahem


Aye one things for sure I ain't givin up either way


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's be good if they'd legalize it so places sell it and chaps like ourselves could look into supplying them places and still make money without havin to worry about bein caught, something along them lines I'd be happy



i fucking hear u on that one m8, thats sounds like the perfect future in my eyes, no more fucking running about dropping off small amounts and shit lol,

i'd like to think we will see some legalization even just medicinal in the nxt 10 years or so


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i fucking hear u on that one m8, thats sounds like the perfect future in my eyes, no more fucking running about dropping off small amounts and shit lol,
> 
> i'd like to think we will see some legalization even just medicinal in the nxt 10 years or so


Aye it'd be good Gary, even just for the fact of sneakin about with the shit, I mean the Equipment an shit, if even u could get something that aloud u to grow a few, it would make things a bit easier


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 31, 2013)

even if they allowed 2 plants per grows for personal u cud just veg for a good bit and grow 2 big trees, if there was no law against it it would be easier to do a small grow on a bigger scale if u get me, less plants but bigger.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

they couldnt do it like the dam wer u can grow but only 6 or summert and then only outside, haha,, everyone shit would be getting robbed by the theiving twats.

but yeh would be nice, but syaing that if u was allowed to grow outside every cunt would be doing it so no need to nik it,,, inside is adanger of fire obv


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they couldnt do it like the dam wer u can grow but only 6 or summert and then only outside, haha,, everyone shit would be getting robbed by the theiving twats.
> 
> but yeh would be nice, but syaing that if u was allowed to grow outside every cunt would be doing it so no need to nik it,,, inside is adanger of fire obv


Itd be nice of they legalized it to some extent but won't be for a while yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

like i said NOT in our lifetime,


----------



## rambo22 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YO sambo got a wikid rocking horse for lissy, like a fullsize one sat here chucklling thinking of your bald dome coked up rocking like a fucker on it at midnight,,,LOOL
> 
> you talking to me??? lol happy new year ya wanker, word of wise tho ice oxys have never been made in 25mg dosage so be carefull with em they are either fake or not oxy or you got the dosage wrong.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> like i said NOT in our lifetime,


Maybe not for u ye unhealthy fucker lol, but for me aye, I'm goina get on the vapes soon lmao...,,,,,am I fuck!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

rambo22 said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > YO sambo got a wikid rocking horse for lissy, like a fullsize one sat here chucklling thinking of your bald dome coked up rocking like a fucker on it at midnight,,,LOOL
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh well only another week n i can actually order my xmas ounce lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> rambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > So what the plans for new year m8, U goina get ur own place? Get a grow on? Or gonna try live a boring life lol
> ...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Hydrogrow123 said:
> 
> 
> > bit fucking nosey? u know my plans, you know the ones that shall NOT be spoken, haha so yes yes and err yes,.,
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 31, 2013)

lol haha,, look at us saddos on the fucking net rather than at gatcrasher AVVIN IT!!!

and sambo,, ther the 20;s pink fuckers.... problem solved, wat a muppet he was!!!kids meh.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2013)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol haha,, look at us saddos on the fucking net rather than at gatcrasher AVVIN IT!!!
> 
> and sambo,, ther the 20;s pink fuckers.... problem solved, wat a muppet he was!!!kids meh.


Your the only sado m8, the rest of us are enjoyin ourselves....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year lads! i'm still off me nut.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

I was in bed by 11:45, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

half 4 for me. lol quiet night in... west brom away on the roger melly at 3 so i'm having a bowl of chilli for breaky. ballast n that...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was in bed by 11:45, lol.



lol you n me both, last year was shit n this year is gonna be shit so why the fuck would I wanna celebrate the fact? lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, Fireballs>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

reminds me i should pop them firebaws. looks like a winner fella.

and sear, give over you miserable sod. you've got everything to go for this year.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Aye, you've a grow on at least mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

My missus isn't too pleased about me having 2 on the go in the same house.

A 600w in the spare room with the 2 Dogs and Anesthesia plus a 400w in the loft over the 2 Exo SCROG's.
I don't give a single fuck to be honest, everytime she turns her nose up and makes a comment under her breath I remind her she blasted that £8000.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, you've a grow on at least mate.


Yeah admittedly finally being able to grow is a plus point but that is then completely cancelled out by the fact the missus has announced she is pregnant again ffs so thats gonna majorly screw the year up n we cant afford the damn thing lol, plus not to mention i didnt even want the kid we have let alone any more of the buggers lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah admittedly finally being able to grow is a plus point but that is then completely cancelled out by the fact the missus has announced she is pregnant again ffs so thats gonna majorly screw the year up n we cant afford the damn thing lol, plus not to mention i didnt even want the kid we have let alone any more of the buggers lol


I've got 1 word for you mate.


CONTRACEPTION.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got 1 word for you mate.
> 
> 
> CONTRACEPTION.


lol shes been on the pill for over 18months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats anyway Sear! they say if you wait til you can afford them you'll never have one. i'd love ot meet 'them' right thick ear 'they'll' get.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

No congratulations needed mate, this is gonna fuck us over financially in a MAJOR way and I dont even want the dam thing to start with, cant even put food on the table most weeks as it is ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol shes been on the pill for over 18months


I really meant a condom, the pill is shite cos it's hormonal.

My auntie got pregnant on the pill, twice! Lol

Congrats anyway mate, it's done now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

well fuck all for it. get your grow on and go big!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No congratulations needed mate, this is gonna fuck us over financially in a MAJOR way and I dont even want the dam thing to start with, cant even put food on the table most weeks as it is ffs


Abortion is free mate.

I don't know how you feel about the subject mind you.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well fuck all for it. get your grow on and go big!


Cant even do that mate, kinda limited to about 1.2mx1.2m full stop

Also....NEXT PERSON TO CONGRATULATE ME IS GONNA GET TWATTED IN THE BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlucky sae Lol.....no ones prepared for a baby no fucker and when it comes u just crack on and carry on...it might seem wank now but if she has it youll never regret it man unless she trys to stop u growing...that's when u hand slaps out ....

Anyway SHITTY NEW YEAR LADS


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 1, 2014)

Feel a bit groggy from last night had a few too many vodkas....nothing a good joint can't sort out tho


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cant even do that mate, kinda limited to about 1.2mx1.2m full stop
> 
> Also....NEXT PERSON TO CONGRATULATE ME IS GONNA GET TWATTED IN THE BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Sae, 2 words (if ya working) family credit . Earn as little as poss b4 u put in for it, have 20 kids, u will be sorted !, sure ice could help u out on the benefits front, £500 a week for a rotting trotter !, can't be bad !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Abortion is free mate.
> 
> I don't know how you feel about the subject mind you.


Id love her to get an abortion mate but she aint having any of it, shes firmly in the " I'm having this baby no matter what you say so your just gonna have to lump it" so I cant honestly see us still being together in a years time


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Congratulations Sae, 2 words (if ya working) family credit . Earn as little as poss b4 u put in for it, have 20 kids, u will be sorted !, sure ice could help u out on the benefits front, £500 a week for a rotting trotter !, can't be bad !


Right that does it, flop ya bollocks out *Starts warming the back hand up for some twatting*


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

not a really good situation to be in sae . Happy new year lads . what you getting off the 2 exos under a scrog yorkie ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Congratulations Sae, 2 words (if ya working) family credit . Earn as little as poss b4 u put in for it, have 20 kids, u will be sorted !, sure ice could help u out on the benefits front, £500 a week for a rotting trotter !, can't be bad !


And what is family credit? cant find any mention of it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> not a really good situation to be in sae . Happy new year lads . what you getting off the 2 exos under a scrog yorkie ?


Never is when women n kids are involved mate, although its not my cup of tea I can honestly see why a lot more ppl are turning gay these days lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

fuko off zedd LMAO,,, u cunt,, i work hard for that,, many ps4 hourse get put in so its worth it!! lol


and sae,, new bird? of old one ? i thought ud split? u see this one last shag business is all about the keep a nigger babies, as much as she moans, she knows u earn,,, 


grats i think?? eitehrway HAPPY NEW YR!!!


5AM BED FOR ME,, IM FUCKED.|


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> And what is family credit? cant find any mention of it


Working Tax Credit (and/or) Child Tax Credit.

https://www.gov.uk/working-tax-credit

https://www.gov.uk/child-tax-credit


Use this to get a ballpark figure before applying.....

https://www.gov.uk/tax-credits-calculator


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Working Tax Credit.


Aah ok cheers, yeah we already get that for the 1 we have but not sure how much extra we would get for another


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Working Tax Credit.


 err yeh your right the yorkie, shame im not on it,,,, thats the one ther always fucking up and varies depending on who gets it,,,

i think wer the last benefit generaton for sure, my partner hasent calimed benefits of any sort in ny 15 yrs, and wont ever do so again, cant go in coz how many questions would ther be about how has he supported himself ect,, none of your fucking buinsess id say but thats not very PC/


all i know is on mondays the wife gets 150 for 2 kids and thats tax thingies and child benefit, if i remeber rightly the tax credit doesnt change, just the chld benfit does 

oh and ya milk tokens double till its 1


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuko off zedd LMAO,,, u cunt,, i work hard for that,, many ps4 hourse get put in so its worth it!! lol
> 
> 
> and sae,, new bird? of old one ? i thought ud split? u see this one last shag business is all about the keep a nigger babies, as much as she moans, she knows u earn,,,
> ...


No same bird mate an we did come very close to splitting up n i think this extra baby will be the final push over the edge for us, as i said before I honestly dont think we will still be together in a years time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What you getting off the 2 exos under a scrog yorkie ?


I don't know yet mate.

I was planning on doing a full 2sqm (or near enough) SCROG under a 600w and aiming for 50oz but those plans are shot as I'm now on a time frame to get em out so I have to flip em now.

The screens are 62cm x 47cm each and the plants are starting to overtake them, they're going under a 400w in a regular reflector.

They've been vegging for about 7 weeks or just over and are in 15L pots, I reckon 10oz a pop is good to go.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

10 oz on a 7 week veg? hmmm,, im reckoning more like 7-8 but we wil see


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

ic3m4l3 said:


> 10 oz on a 7 week veg? Hmmm,, im reckoning more like 7-8 but we wil see


......SCROG.

I pulled 7oz from the Two Toke Killer on a 6 week veg last time round, all I did was cut the top out to flatten it off.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Aah ok cheers, yeah we already get that for the 1 we have but not sure how much extra we would get for another


m8 u will get almost double what u get just now in child tax credits after u have the new baby, and u will also get more child benefit as well, it aint the best but its better than nothing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year, you bunch of fuckwits, hope u all had a blast last night, i got smashed and ended up in the bathroom spewing my ring at about 4 this morning, feeling rough as a badgers arse this morning,


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 1, 2014)

I've officially stopped smoking. On one of those lecy fags, it's like sucking warm piss threw a nappy ! Ah well, off down shed for a bong to take taste away !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

i got 3 plants under a 600 MH scrog. 50 OZ ? that 2.gpw extremely ambitious off 1 600 w you think ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

My bad, it was 6oz dry as a bone.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> i got 3 plants under a 600 MH scrog. 50 OZ ? that 2.gpw extremely ambitious off 1 600 w you think ?


Lol I don't fall for that gpw bollocks, it's all subjective.

How big is the actual canopy space of your screen regardless of how many plants there are?
I would have had a full 2m square (or there about) of screen canopy with a cola every 3-4 inches, then the higher you let the tops grow through the screen the taller/fatter/bigger colas you get.
I might not have got the 50oz off just the 600w granted but that was my target to shoot for, I know 50oz is defo doable in that kind of space I've just yet to see with how much power.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

My aim at the moment is gpw . i belive i have the strain to do it this time around i done a few years fucking around with different strains sticking 2-3 now from now on . Soon as this crop is down im looking to bring in a 4 site xl under current system from the states . but yea gpw is what im looking to hit in this 1.2m tent .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been thinking about how much I could get out of a 1L airpot for a while, that would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

5.5 without bag................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> but yea gpw is what im looking to hit in this 1.2m tent .


5oz a pop under a 600w shouldn't be difficult with 4 10L airpot SCROG'S in a 1.2m tent.

I've had 15oz from 4 Skunk #1 in 9L pots under a 400w on here before now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5.5 without bag................


Divvy that bag weighs 4g and besides, 171g is 6.10oz.

Were are you getting freezer bags that weigh nearly 17g!?.......


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

im running them in 15lts soo lets see what happens . looking forward to the ride to be honest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> im running them in 15lts soo lets see what happens . looking forward to the ride to be honest.


Aye me too, never done Exo or a SCROG so should be fun.

I do know of a guy who does whole room SCROG's in houses who buys his supply's from my local grow shop.
He runs plants in 50L pots of 50/50 coco/pebbles, 1 plant per square metre, tops the shit out of em and then when they fill out the pots he rolls chicken wire across the whole room, staples it to the wall, trains em to fill the screen and flips em.

He then waters em from the doorway with a hose pipe lol, I've seen videos on the grow shop guys phone.
Looks quite sick a room full of SCROG.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 1, 2014)

My best off a single 600 was 18 oz that's was 2 blue cheese and 2 blue widow vegged for 7 weeks 3ltr pot to 15 ltr I think


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

Tried explaining the scrog method to my mate who grows . i got him into it soo he is still learning. he is still in that frame of mind of not hurting the plants dull bastard . i have to top his plants without him knowing while he fills up the drums of water im topping & super cropping lmao . the boy just wont read but he is learning slowly . he has 3 noname under 2 600w . they are some of the biggest plants ive stood next to . they 5.6ft high at and about 3 ft wide in 3 weeks flowering lololol . but he is sold on the scrog idea after seeing mine .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> he is still in that frame of mind of not hurting the plants dull bastard .


Lol, I've just ripped all the fan leaves off my Dog and Anesthesia before potting em into 10's.

The Exo are getting another major trim today too.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> My best off a single 600 was 18 oz that's was 2 blue cheese and 2 blue widow vegged for 7 weeks 3ltr pot to 15 ltr I think


Best ive ever got from a 600W ( a lot of grows i never bothered weighing) was 16oz in a 1mx1m tent from 7 or 8 plants cant quite remember exactly


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

I have seen grows after grows with people wanting to keep them fan leaves to the bitter end because they think it will harm the plants . Its bullshit it stresses the plant in my experiance with it .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Hopefully some good news to go with the mountain of shit news lol, tenancy deposit from our last house where we had all the problems with the piece of shit nigerian landlord that he refused to pay back , its status online has just changed from "awaiting landlord response" to "processing repayment request" so hopefully, just fucking hopefully there will be £1200 winging its way to me soon and I can finally afford a fucking car again, fed up walking to work everyday in middle of winter an getting soaked thru before ive even fucking started work then having to work in minus conditions all day soaking wet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I have seen grows after grows with people wanting to keep them fan leaves to the bitter end because they think it will harm the plants . Its bullshit it stresses the plant in my experiance with it .


Sometimes I leave em sometimes I pull em, it depends on the shape of the plant for me but I pull em more often than not.
As long as the plant has enough vegetation to stand the loss it should be OK.

I do find that when I pull em on more compact plants they fill out better afterwards, a changing shape to accommodate type of thing.


----------



## therazor87 (Jan 1, 2014)

In uk is there a problem with humidity much? Even when growing in a tent. First time, im about to start.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hopefully some good news to go with the mountain of shit news lol, tenancy deposit from our last house where we had all the problems with the piece of shit nigerian landlord that he refused to pay back , its status online has just changed from "awaiting landlord response" to "processing repayment request" so hopefully, just fucking hopefully there will be £1200 winging its way to me soon and I can finally afford a fucking car again, fed up walking to work everyday in middle of winter an getting soaked thru before ive even fucking started work then having to work in minus conditions all day soaking wet


sounds like you need a good umbrella, forget the top hat its too late for that......and its anal for you from now on dad


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds like you need a good umbrella, forget the top hat its too late for that......and its anal for you from now on dad


haha with the wind ya get around and in the docks no umbrella would stand the slightest chance lol, yup already told her im gonna be bumming her more, she aint happy bout it but who the fuck cares now? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

my best i think was just shy of 30 of 850 HPS.

or the big one was 120+ on 2.4-3k hps, (guestimate going by tyhe plant hey left watch was small and came it and just over 5


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My bad, it was 6oz dry as a bone.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947688
> ...


love the look of that plant.....i have done the same tek of trimming out the top....im doing it now.....

any1 wanna do me a fava n set up a hush mail so you can post some picks....i cnt do it on mob app...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> love the look of that plant.....i have done the same tek of trimming out the top....im doing it now.....


When I do it I take 1/3 to 1/2 of the plant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

First day of 12/12.

View attachment 2947818
View attachment 2947819


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First day of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2947818
> View attachment 2947819


lookin good yman u could eat off your floor, plants pro......should get some yield off that lot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

they look shit, bin em all.... good luck  hope u dont run out of rom coz u know ur gunna have sum SERIOUS foliage


----------



## therazor87 (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First day of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2947818
> View attachment 2947819


What type of lighting system did you use? And what how big is your tent?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 1, 2014)

Got my blueberry x amnesia beans yesterday the ones I won...got in touch with em and there regs..when I'm back on it I'll just throw one in the corner each run they n pick a winner.....lookin real neat there yorky nice work


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

one thing i have been intrested in is the prabolic light shades see people slating them when they havent used one but everybody who has one says they are brilliant . anybody use one ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> one thing i have been intrested in is the prabolic light shades see people slating them when they havent used one but everybody who has one says they are brilliant . anybody use one ?


no, sorry look shite and expensive to me so went for aircooled


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 1, 2014)

£30 ? expensive ? how do you know they are shite ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 1, 2014)

From what I've seen there mainly used in big grow areas I've seen the yanks use em a lot in big grow ops....but like zedd says air cooled are bostin


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 1, 2014)

get one of these.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When I do it I take 1/3 to 1/2 of the plant.


yea i get the technique, i realised it after my 1st scrog,made sense to make on cut and have an even canopy.....picks of that plant using that technique are in my diary.....and ive used it again this time....after reading rclarke......to minimise stress and abit more.....

have you tried mainling yorky?? I in speed growing i will make the cut as above if i have time i prefer to mainline.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

How can i get picks from htc windows fone to net....no upload button on mobile style.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> How can i get picks from htc windows fone to net....no upload button on mobile style.....


If posting pics from my phone (HTC One X on Android) I have to use the Firefox browser an upload pics like ya normally would with a PC instead of using the mobile app, not figured out how to do it any other way lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

If i click full site i can do the normal upload thing....when i press upload though....nothing...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

[email protected] zedd

10 fucking characters ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> If i click full site i can do the normal upload thing....when i press upload though....nothing...


Wanna e-mail em to me n ill chuck em up for ya?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 1, 2014)

parabolics are shit for 1 reason, heat, unlike a hood,

in order form worse to best

wing reflector- parabolic- cool tube- air cooled hood

simple as really., in big grow areas then yes, but for our uses its over kill and a fucko to deal with the temps


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon Kings piccys.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

Ta man....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they look shit, bin em all.... good luck  hope u dont run out of rom coz u know ur gunna have sum SERIOUS foliage


Plenty space, I'm running 2 rooms.

The 3 at the back in airports (2 Dog, 1 Anesthesia) are getting done under the 600w cooltube in that 1.2m tent there.

The 2 Exo SCROG's are going under a 400w with a regular reflector in the loft space from before.

The 2 auto's (if female) will be getting moved between the 2 spaces so I can keep em in 18/6 as both spaces will be lit at opposite times of the day, this also has the added benefit of not having 1000w popping on and off like clockwork showing up on my electric bill (I get sent a real time bar graph of my electricity usage every 6 months by Eon).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> parabolics are shit for 1 reason, heat, unlike a hood,
> 
> in order form worse to best
> 
> ...


Cool tubes are cooler than air cooled hoods because of no flat edges making pockets of turbulence and less metal to radiate heat inside your space.
Cooltubes have shit spread though unless you get one of the new ones that is a full glass tube with a separate reflector suspended above, then those ones are better than most aircooled hoods.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 1, 2014)

Im alive fuckers! Just may I add lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

More Lemon King piccys


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

Ta rimmer owe ya one.....yorkstar Them little fuckers in coco are lazs slh x dons sc......

any thoughts on which ways they might be leaning heritage wise....ive only grown slh loads n loads n loads but never, exo, livers, cherry assassin etc......

that's my first time in coco as well ..... Defo don't like it .....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> have you tried mainling yorky?? I in speed growing i will make the cut as above if i have time i prefer to mainline.....


Mainlining is a gimmick mate, a pretty looking gimmick but gimmick non the less.

It takes longer for a mainline over a SCROG because you only ever use the very ends of the branches for flowering tops and trim the rest rather than use all tops along the whole branch at each node, it serves no purpose over a SCROG at all.

I find the illogical idea funny as fuck if I'm honest, it's the hormone IAA that is responsible for bud size at any given point on the plant (exactly why SCROG works like it does) and not the notion of 1 main stem feeding each cola an equal amount if nutes.

Proponents of mainlining should study basic botany first instead of warping their learning with pseudo practices and forum myths.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Ta rimmer owe ya one.....yorkstar Them little fuckers in coco are lazs slh x dons sc......
> 
> any thoughts on which ways they might be leaning heritage wise....ive only grown slh loads n loads n loads but never, exo, livers, cherry assassin etc......
> 
> that's my first time in coco as well ..... Defo don't like it .....


The Smelly Cherry that Don put over the SLH is pretty stable, I think he's on about F4-F5
so you won't get many throwbacks from deeper within the SC lineage.

The ones I did were as different as chalk and cheese but I could tell the SLH was the culprit.
There's some shite in there but as we've seen with the pink trichome, purple yielding monster there's some magic to be found.

To be fair I stopped trying to spot pheno lean from vegging plants ages ago, it's pretty much as futile as asking how long is a piece of string.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes i too agree the "hub" for nutes idea is load of shite.....there is no trimming involved normally.....users grow soild colas of bud, the idea behind the tek and a main selling point of the method is that there is no popcorn waste bud, it ensures buds remain all the same size meaning that in terms of ripening the whole bud should be ripe and equally mature all over.....

it is a tek however to keep plants small....this means when you start growing trees and mainling most of the benefits such as no popcorn bud goes out the window......

next run i will be mainling for 8 tops letting them grow a foot tall then i will supercrop all 8 branches so they are 90degs to the floor pointing north, north east etc

to create a star shape.....i feel this will produce the benifits of mainling and scrog together ...

interesting thoughts .....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Smelly Cherry that Don put over the SLH is pretty stable, I think he's on about F4-F5
> so you won't get many throwbacks from deeper within the SC lineage.
> 
> The ones I did were as different as chalk and cheese but I could tell the SLH was the culprit.
> ...


i agree however i have never seen any if the parents so just wondered if there was anything standing out.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Night boys, knackered.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> and selling point of the method is that there is no popcorn waste bud, it ensures buds remain all the same size meaning that in terms of ripening the whole bud should be ripe and equally mature all over.....


This only works up to a certain point.

You grow foot long + colas and the top of that cola will mature before the bottom, IAA again.
There might not be much in it but the bigger/taller you grow those colas the more the margin widens.

Food for thought.

Laters.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 1, 2014)

Las' s slh am I the only fucker to av kept this baby? Wots happened to pukka and las? Anyway ill be throwin these into flower tomoz should end up 4ft either way hight/width wot with the 3 wks stretch filled out the pot in 3-4days after pottin up from a 1litre so should be sweet to flower I reckon!! Cuts will be taken as soon as she takes off which should be monday latest. Excited much lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Night yorkie


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> View attachment 2948188View attachment 2948190
> View attachment 2948190
> Las' s slh am I the only fucker to av kept this baby? Wots happened to pukka and las? Anyway ill be throwin these into flower tomoz should end up 4ft either way hight/width wot with the 3 wks stretch filled out the pot in 3-4days after pottin up from a 1litre so should be sweet to flower I reckon!! Cuts will be taken as soon as she takes off which should be monday latest. Excited much lol


They all disappeared mate or have changed their usernames, very few of the original members still here from like 2-3years ago


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 1, 2014)

Fucked up hope they all good anyway !!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> View attachment 2948188View attachment 2948190
> View attachment 2948190
> Las' s slh am I the only fucker to av kept this baby? Wots happened to pukka and las? Anyway ill be throwin these into flower tomoz should end up 4ft either way hight/width wot with the 3 wks stretch filled out the pot in 3-4days after pottin up from a 1litre so should be sweet to flower I reckon!! Cuts will be taken as soon as she takes off which should be monday latest. Excited much lol


cool now i can see how the mum performs.....i still cnt belive there's a super lemony slh out there for me anything past 8 weeks the lems disapered and it was straight haze....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> cool now i can see how the mum performs.....i still cnt belive there's a super lemony slh out there for me anything past 8 weeks the lems disapered and it was straight haze....


Since i kow you like ya lemon strains keep an eye out for Super lemon haze X Lemon Skunk x Lemonade (clone only), only ever smoked it once but it was like biting into a mouthful of freshly cut lemons, far more lemony than ANY SLH or Lemon Skunk ive EVER smoked or heard about


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 1, 2014)

One My current cuts is the last one i mainlined in my diary.....its got a very sat high, growth and bud structure......but smells and tastes more of the lemon smell and taste you find in lemon sweets / drinks.....i call it fake lemon.....ive smoked some of the psycho killer lemon jif pheno...that smells like the lemon fruit....not as sweet if ya get what im saying.....im working on my own cross right now, as great as clone onlys maybe, id rather grow my own then keep trying to perfect someone elses strain....not saying i can do better but if i don't try ill never know....


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow 350 pounds for an oz, that's like 700 dollars over here - that will get you 2 high quality ounces over here being on the more expensive side.

Canadian genetics would be the way to go in the UK, sativas wont finish off properly.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

View attachment 2948644View attachment 2948645View attachment 2948647View attachment 2948648

LA4 turned full on purps and has that really sage spice smell. Probably the lowest yielder in the room but the funkiest smelling LA of the 3.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Wow 350 pounds for an oz, that's like 700 dollars over here - that will get you 2 high quality ounces over here being on the more expensive side.
> 
> Canadian genetics would be the way to go in the UK, sativas wont finish off properly.


lol nah closer to £200 an oz roughly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Canadian genetics would be the way to go in the UK, sativas wont finish off properly.


That's why we grow indoors under HID and are now Europe's largest exporter of bud.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> View attachment 2948188View attachment 2948190
> View attachment 2948190
> Las' s slh am I the only fucker to av kept this baby? Wots happened to pukka and las? Anyway ill be throwin these into flower tomoz should end up 4ft either way hight/width wot with the 3 wks stretch filled out the pot in 3-4days after pottin up from a 1litre so should be sweet to flower I reckon!! Cuts will be taken as soon as she takes off which should be monday latest. Excited much lol


I think Pukka is still about somewhere but doesn't pop in much, Laz fucked off ages ago.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning chaps all.good? Looking nice that wizard have u had a snow in your grow room? Does any know what's happening with cscs cards? Apparently the green ones are getting fucked off in June I don't know what to apply for man fookin piss take these fuckin cards are man...


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Shit really is frosting up those last few days. First few bits be ready in couple of days to jar up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeh it looks nice man I like how the sides of the leaves have curled with all that resin you'll get some nice hash off them baby's  making me mouth water haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Those super hashy ones are still going, probably go to around 65 with them. All trim gone into freezer so far. 

I cant wait to run cuts of it with a half decent veg and see what happens.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think Pukka is still about somewhere but doesn't pop in much, Laz fucked off ages ago.


Wot is oukka upto av u spoke with him lately ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeh man grow some beasts and get a nice yield have u trimming for ages Lol don't know how true it is but read that you shouldn't have your weed in the freezer for more than 2 weeks otherwise you lose thc??


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

So what you doing about getting set bk up shawny? you still gotta move?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

as soon as i find my phone il ring pukka we still message occasioonally, losty my phone in the house 2 weeks ago so as soon as ifind it il message him,, i know why and whatnot so its all cool

morning faggots, hows things? keeping it greeeeen i hope 

and lemon, if this is tyhe older cut chedz has got,, u need ot start suking balls coz yours aint a patch on it

that is all...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as soon as i find my phone il ring pukka we still message occasioonally, losty my phone in the house 2 weeks ago so as soon as ifind it il message him,, i know why and whatnot so its all cool
> 
> morning faggots, hows things? keeping it greeeeen i hope
> 
> ...


Any word of that yet m8??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Any word of that yet m8??


na not yet, but i cant say it useually comes between 12-1 coz new city new house, so dunno first one here, soon as it does il message u
and more to the point

y u not at work?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na not yet, but i cant say it useually comes between 12-1 coz new city new house, so dunno first one here, soon as it does il message u
> and more to the point
> 
> y u not at work?


ok, no work till tomoro m8, was supposed to be in today but thot I deserved another day off lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> ok, no work till tomoro m8, was supposed to be in today but thot I deserved another day off lol


hahaha, u lazy fucker, just be honest and say ur satying in to bake new years cakes with ya mam, and if thers time later she will put a mixing bowl on ya head ad giyya a haircut


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you doing about getting set bk up shawny? you still gotta move?


Yeh if I wanna start again in next few months we're gonna have to move..sum1 wants to exchange with us but we gotta go thru all this demotion and eviction bollocks first....if not and we stay here I'll not be able to do owt for a year or so the mad thing is if I'd of cracked on strait away I'd of cropped again by now and be quids in Lol...in was gonna get started again bout a month ago but when shit got real I got a gut feeling and pussied out haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Got to follow your gut feelings man. No one to blame but yourself that way.

Also better to play it on the safe side I'd have thought.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeh gut feelings are a fucker ain't they but quite a reliable source tho haha


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning chaps all.good? Looking nice that wizard have u had a snow in your grow room? Does any know what's happening with cscs cards? Apparently the green ones are getting fucked off in June I don't know what to apply for man fookin piss take these fuckin cards are man...


not gotta clue but my mate passed the test for the labouring card then got told he can't get it unless someone with a different colour card vouches for him or something. Not to sure but then he started looking online at jobs and was all agencies and looking to pay about 30/40 a day for back breaking work so he ain't even bothered. Those Romanians and Bulgarians will be here working as labourers and will happily do it for that as money has more value back home. More british workers pushed out of work in their own country. Least it'll only affect the working class, those running the businesses get cheap workers and don't have to worry about them being stuck in their posh areas.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh if I wanna start again in next few months we're gonna have to move..sum1 wants to exchange with us but we gotta go thru all this demotion and eviction bollocks first....if not and we stay here I'll not be able to do owt for a year or so the mad thing is if I'd of cracked on strait away I'd of cropped again by now and be quids in Lol...in was gonna get started again bout a month ago but when shit got real I got a gut feeling and pussied out haha


yeah we are looking at getting outta the flat n back into a house but i think realistically only way we will be able to do it is by offering the other party some kinda bung as very few people WANT to move fronm a house to a flat lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> was all agencies and looking to pay about 30/40 a day for back breaking work so he ain't even bothered. Those Romanians and Bulgarians will be here working as labourers and will happily do it for that as money has more value back home. More british workers pushed out of work in their own country.


What a load of bigoted bollocks!

1) £30-£40 per day is near on half the minimum wage = illegal.
2) How the fuck are British folk getting pushed out of work if they're not prepared to do the job for the money offered?


British: I'm not prepared to do that job for that money.
Migrant: I will, I'll start on Monday.
British: You're pushing me out of work.
Migrant: Divvy, you've just turned the job down. What's the crack here then, if you don't want it nobody else can have it?

Have a word with yourself Ninja.....


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2014)

the cost of living goes up a lot faster than wages do, if there was nobody to do these shit jobs the pay would go up.

so long as people are willing to work for peanuts there will be no need for the wages to increase.


our government wants the country to be full of people who weren't born here, i just don't understand why........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

lol yorkie u can soooo tell your birds polish or got polish in her or watever, is she dint u wunt stik up for them,,, i guess u like your country been overrun, yet u moan about pakis? hmm

anwyays fukit who cares, if any person was desperate enough then they would take wats offered, fact is the polish and stuff have a better work ethic and actually earn ther mony weras british workers ae lazy bastards who drink too much tea

HYDRO--EMAIL MATE


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 2, 2014)

Same shit different country..


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2014)

by the way i have nothing against polish, i employ one and he is great, but every day that goes by he gets more english and believe me from my point of view thats a bad thing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah we are looking at getting outta the flat n back into a house but i think realistically only way we will be able to do it is by offering the other party some kinda bung as very few people WANT to move fronm a house to a flat lol


Yeh a house will be loads better for ya mate a bit more roomy n that...Yeh getting sum1 to swaps gonna be tricky you'll have to throw some perks in there lol..I've just gotta ride it out for a while and see what happens to me then I'll know where I stand and what I can get on with


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yorkie u can soooo tell your birds polish or got polish in her or watever, is she dint u wunt stik up for them,,, i guess u like your country been overrun, yet u moan about pakis? hmm
> 
> anwyays fukit who cares, if any person was desperate enough then they would take wats offered, fact is the polish and stuff have a better work ethic and actually earn ther mony weras british workers ae lazy bastards who drink too much tea
> 
> HYDRO--EMAIL MATE


U should ace no say in the matter anyway....never worked a day in ur life! Email at ye


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> if there was nobody to do these shit jobs the pay would go up.
> 
> so long as people are willing to work for peanuts there will be no need for the wages to increase.



Let's have it right, if there was no benefits system to milk in this country people wouldn't be turning down "shitty" jobs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Fuck getting into immigration shit gets messy there should be plenty of jobs to go around for every1 but not every1 will do anything....I think to go to another country with fuck all but a bag a clothes to look for work takes some balls man...but then again I am a soft cunt


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think Pukka is still about somewhere but doesn't pop in much, Laz fucked off ages ago.


Wot is oukka upto av u spoke with him lately ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What a load of bigoted bollocks!
> 
> 1) £30-£40 per day is near on half the minimum wage = illegal.
> 2) How the fuck are British folk getting pushed out of work if they're not prepared to do the job for the money offered?
> ...


might be different as his under 21 so paid less. I think your reply is bollocks though not in a way to start an argument but that's aload of rubbish. They are willing to work for much less because they can come here live 5 men in a room and save all the money to bring back home where it's worth alot more? I don't blame but its defiantly a problem, hence so many party leaders now wanting to jump on the subject. Have you seen how they live back home? 4 blokes share a room to bring the rent down and save the money to go back home. Or better yet they go high up on the council list as they can't speak good english and are there for deemed vulnerable. Benefit money can go on food and beers, then work cash in hand under cutting others as they know back home it's worth alot more. The only people who benefit are those needing the workers. Expecting people to work at the same rate when the cos of living is more here is more aless exploiting. May I ask what you do for aliving?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yorkie u can soooo tell your birds polish or got polish in her or whatever, is she didn't u wouldn't stick up for them,,, i guess u like your country been overrun, yet u moan about pakis? hmm
> 
> If any person was desperate enough then they would take what's offered, fact is the polish and stuff have a better work ethic and actually earn their money were as British workers are lazy bastards who drink too much tea.



_Ad Hominem_ towards me yet stick up for the superior work ethic in the next paragraph? Contradiction much.


I didn't stick up for anybody, I pointed out the prejudice in Ninja's post.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 2, 2014)

Same old same old ay it lol fuck me you lot should of been poloticians lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as soon as i find my phone il ring pukka we still message occasioonally, losty my phone in the house 2 weeks ago so as soon as ifind it il message him,, i know why and whatnot so its all cool
> 
> morning faggots, hows things? keeping it greeeeen i hope
> 
> ...


we shall see if u Lott start raving about it, it may catch my interest.... grew slh for a long time....and my exp is not lemon....we shall see...anyways i don't want my groom to look everyone elses with the same cut......

i stopped growing slh cause i like straight lemons.....im too hard for the haze.....lol

and if it really is that good i may gently place my tounge on chedz left bollock....but i draw the line there lol....


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

If I had my way anyone who has came here from abroad and hasn't worked and paid taxes in a 6month period will be called in and told they have another 6months before being sent home. Anyone from abroad who is a repeat offender or commits a serious crime is sent home, and does their time there. Would also go more like Australia and only allow people to come into the country who have skills which can be applied to jobs we are short of workers for.

why should they be allowed to come here and rape the benefit system? That's not to say brits don't do it but ill crack down on them too. I would also imagine it would save tax payers millions if we didnt have to pay to give repeat offenders 3 meals a day and the rest of it. Aswell as have a great impact on communities affected by crime. Have seen more than once rapists from abroad doing time here paid for by us? If I had my way they would be hung but human rights and all that crap. Well it's our right to say if your going to come here and rape women or commit crime after crime, we don't want you. What we do want is skilled job seekers in areas where there are a shortage of workers. You scratch our back and well scratch yours.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> we shall see if u Lott start raving about it, it may catch my interest.... grew slh for a long time....and my exp is not lemon....we shall see...anyways i don't want my groom to look everyone elses with the same cut......
> 
> i stopped growing slh cause i like straight lemons.....im too hard for the haze.....lol
> 
> and if it really is that good i may gently place my tounge on chedz left bollock....but i draw the line there lol....


My balls will wait with anticipation lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 2, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> If I had my way anyone who has came here from abroad and hasn't worked and paid taxes in a 6month period will be called in and told they have another 6months before being sent home. Anyone from abroad who is a repeat offender or commits a serious crime is sent home, and does their time there. Would also go more like Australia and only allow people to come into the country who have skills which can be applied to jobs we are short of workers for.
> 
> why should they be allowed to come here and rape the benefit system? That's not to say brits don't do it but ill crack down on them too. I would also imagine it would save tax payers millions if we didnt have to pay to give repeat offenders 3 meals a day and the rest of it. Aswell as have a great impact on communities affected by crime. Have seen more than once rapists from abroad doing time here paid for by us? If I had my way they would be hung but human rights and all that crap. Well it's our right to say if your going to come here and rape women or commit crime after crime, we don't want you. What we do want is skilled job seekers in areas where there are a shortage of workers. You scratch our back and well scratch yours.


i think we should all jump ship now..too Spain we go.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> My balls will wait with anticipation lol


is your cut straight lems or has the haze taken over. Exoched....


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

its the plan......its always been the same .......Divide and Rule.......create social tension....more immigration more social tension.....gay propaganda.....global warming....trigger the guilt and fear in people......whilst those running the circus are some of the most depraved criminals on the face of the earth playing chess with our lives......fuk em ...laugh at them .......cunts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^^^ aint that the truth!!! The people who are robbing this country are those who are leading it...the biggest criminals wear suits and ties


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

now that i think we can all agree on. Made me laugh when i read about one mp, "im paid 65k, after ive paid for housing, food and petrol im left with 65k. I think i need a pay rise". and just think...were all in this together haha....makes me wanna put on some david icke.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is your cut straight lems or has the haze taken over. Exoched....


id say straight lemon and that is nt bein baised either all u can smell is lemon wen growing and it is a strong lemon not no hint bullshit !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Let's have it right, if there was no benefits system to milk in this country people wouldn't be turning down "shitty" jobs.


I agree 100% in Belgium your benifits are based on how long U worked for in the first place and each year a certain amount is deducted to encourage U back to work.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

bloody hate bud drying and it gets to the point where it looses its smell and needs to come back lol. always thinking ah its not gonna come back and smell as good as it did on the plant. drying with me normally takes 6days, quite quick i know. last time i dried in my small tent and didnt bother with a fan in there or dehumidifer just left on the extraction and took 10 days, so doing the same now with this lot to get the drying slower.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> They are willing to work for much less because they can come here live 5 men in a room and save all the money to bring back home where it's worth alot more? I don't blame but its defiantly a problem, hence so many party leaders now wanting to jump on the subject. Have you seen how they live back home? 4 blokes share a room to bring the rent down and save the money to go back home. Or better yet they go high up on the council list as they can't speak good english and are there for deemed vulnerable. Benefit money can go on food and beers, then work cash in hand under cutting others as they know back home it's worth alot more. The only people who benefit are those needing the workers. Expecting people to work at the same rate when the cos of living is more here is more aless exploiting. May I ask what you do for aliving?


Ninja you really have no idea what you're talking about.

1) They don't work for much less because we have a minimum wage structure making working for less illegal (both parties are breaking the law).
2) What's stopping you from living 5 men to a room to bring the rent down?
3) Yes I have seen how they live back home (have you?) as my partner is Polish.
4) Nobody is deemed vulnerable for not speaking English and so do NOT go up the council list.
5) Migrants don't get benefit as soon as they walk into the country despite what you may think.
6) Working cash in hand is illegal (again both parties are breaking the law).


Yes you can ask what I do for a living but I don't see what relevance that has.
I grow weed and have done solely this for the last 2 years, previously to this I was a hospitality manager (as a master bartender by trade) training service staff at Europe's largest casino chain for 7 years, I'm also licensed.
My Polish partner has a Bsc in Business management and economics (Polish) and an Msc in Marketing and Management (specialising in the psychology of consumer behavior) from England that she paid for out of her own pocket, she speaks 3 languages fluently and is self employed as a freelance translator/interpreter for the NHS and CPS by day when she's not working as a senior cashier and marketing manager for the same casino by night.

I'd love to know who she's pushing out of work, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> now that i think we can all agree on. Made me laugh when i read about one mp, "im paid 65k, after ive paid for housing, food and petrol im left with 65k. I think i need a pay rise". and just think...were all in this together haha....makes me wanna put on some david icke.


ha ha David Icke.........his very profitable business (70 qwid tickets....wmbly area.....big money) is touted as Truth ...... I know he Lied in one of his books.....so someone who says the queen eats babies and is in fact a shapeshifting reptilian from the lower 4 th dimension (I am not fuking making this up) is allowed to rent wembly and talk shit for 7 hours....nice gig for a stoner methinks


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

Fucking cunting bollock wank, new year new fucking shit to deal with ffs, getting fed up with this shit every fucking year

Cant really go into details atm but I may have to cancel the grow and pack away so may be looking for a guardian for these strainsfor a few months sooner than first thought


@zedd, the thing i wanted to talk to you about will now have to wait until this shit is resolved so as soon as i know whats going on one way or another will shout ya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha David Icke.........his very profitable business (70 qwid tickets....wmbly area.....big money) is touted as Truth ...... I know he Lied in one of his books.....so someone who says the queen eats babies and is in fact a shapeshifting reptilian from the lower 4 th dimension (I am not fuking making this up) is allowed to rent wembly and talk shit for 7 hours....nice gig for a stoner methinks


Religion is where the money's at.

Benny Hinn has got it made, lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ninja you really have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 1) They don't work for much less because we have a minimum wage structure making working for less illegal (both parties are breaking the law).
> 2) What's stopping you from living 5 men to a room to bring the rent down?
> ...


Ur bird sounds like she's got her head screwed on yorkie...how come she lets u ly about on ur ass and grow a few plants?


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

They are ok to break the law, which again is exploiting by the boss who benefits the most. They don't mind though because the money is saved to go back home or sent back home, or still more than they would be getting back home. 
Why should we have to live 5 to a room in our own country because people have come from abroad are doing it? it should be possible to go work and support your family whilst having a decent quality of life. 
Have seen online how many from EU countries are living, again i dont blame them for coming, i blame the way the system is running. 
If they cant speak english they do go up higher on the list, i was told that myself by my local council woman over the phone. 
ok i could be wrong then but i thought they did get benefits and thats why the latest way of making it seem ok to open the gates was that they will now have to wait 6months?
its illegal yes but since when did people care about the law? again though the real problem with this is those at the top of the tree. The bosses willing to take these people on and exploit the fact they will work for less and push out british workers.

Was just wondering if you was in the building trade. Would you be happy if say the job you was doing was paying 100 a day and the mortgage was being paid and life was ok. Then suddenly people are willing to do your job for 40 a day as they only have to work that for a few years before buying a house back home. So you loose your job and now are told work for 40 a day aswell or forget it. Its those at the top that are benefiting and the workers on both sides being exploited. 
Sounds like your missus is a person who works hard and benefits the country rather than coming here to claim benefits. The exact sort of people this country should be letting it. What we shouldn't be doing is letting in every tom dick and harry or paying to keep those who commit serious crime over here. 

Do you think us opening the gates to bulgaria and romania is the right thing to do with the current state of the country? anyway glad it aint gone to us just slagging each other off yorkie, just opinions at the end of the day and we all got them. If you ever fancy loosing some money mr casino, im on it for some poker lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Religion is where the money's at.
> 
> Benny Hinn has got it made, lol.


fuk me not come across that one before....theres so many.....sai baba the fake ....dalai lama fully paid up cia agent.......Saudis are crypto jews......mahatma Ghandi used to sleep naked with naked teen girls as some sort of bs spiritual development....I could go on but im feeling sick......its obvious .....religion is about sex and money


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> id say straight lemon and that is nt bein baised either all u can smell is lemon wen growing and it is a strong lemon not no hint bullshit !!


i know how much it stinks of lemon as ive been growing dnas lemon skunk which is the female in that parent cross...the cut i keep is also fully lemony not just a hint....

i always found with slh it would reck of lems up untill week 8 then by week 9 it was all musky with the hint of lemon, that's why i switched to the parent plant...

it would be good to compare buds it would have to be me first....in done start of feb.....i want it sampled by other growers man.....sometimes knowing is not enough....sometimes you have to be told just how good you are looooool


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 2, 2014)

lol lemon you cocky shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

new year! same fucking shite, lets argue over xbox and playstation again. no wait lets do flushing and 24 hours dark. 

anyway, fuck religion. people trafficking and sex workers are the real coin  

i've been cooped up too long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur bird sounds like she's got her head screwed on yorkie...how come she lets u ly about on ur ass and grow a few plants?


Well she has no fucking say in the matter!.......

But no seriously, when I have been in legit work (I've always hustled on the side) I've spent my life letting other people milk my skills that are nearly entirely self taught as you can't learn to do what I do at collage or some school.
I've never been shy of hustling as I've been the same since a kid (crooked family in with oldschool gangsters) and have come to realise that I really can do whatever I please to earn money, I have no real intention of going back to working for somebody else unless the money is right and then it wouldn't last long.
She comes from a different background (Mum is a teacher, uncle is an ex copper, other uncle was in the GROM) and social climate but also sees the world for what it really is since she's been in England, although she doesn't have a problem with weed per se she has a problem with the fact that it is illegal and that's what bothers her, despite whether she agrees with the illegality or not it is still illegal.

She knows that I know what I'm doing and given the right opportunity and approach (hopefully this year) I can smash the big bucks and make it look legit, or even go legit for myself as I have quite the entrepreneurial mind.
The only thing she's really bothered about is that the weed is at home and she has to keep lying to family about what I do, if it was elsewhere and I had a legit front for anybody who asked I don't think there would be a problem.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha lemons ur a funny fucker....just got back from physio that menthol shit they use does my head in man feels like ice on your back for hours after . Anyway time for a fatty me thinks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

afternoon lads, whats the deal with the bollocking post offices 2day, i checked the website last night and it was meant to be open as normal, went to both my local ones 2day and both were shut, the wankers i had shit to send, gonna need to pay extra for saturday delivery now,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Sounds like your missus is a person who works hard and benefits the country rather than coming here to claim benefits. The exact sort of people this country should be letting it. What we shouldn't be doing is letting in every tom dick and harry or paying to keep those who commit serious crime over here.
> 
> Do you think us opening the gates to bulgaria and romania is the right thing to do with the current state of the country? anyway glad it aint gone to us just slagging each other off yorkie, just opinions at the end of the day and we all got them. If you ever fancy loosing some money mr casino, im on it for some poker lol


I don't think we should let anybody in who can't put something into society, we should be more like Australia.
Have some collateral in the bank and a trade or qualification to offer the country or piss off, but then on the same point that would alienate me if I wanted to emigrate as I have no formal qualifications.

I spent 7 years in casino's and can't play poker at all.
I used to be able to count cards playing Blackjack though, mind you it's been that long since I've sat at a table I don't even think I could still remember Basic Strategy! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

..........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

View attachment 2948792View attachment 2948793View attachment 2948794View attachment 2948795View attachment 2948797View attachment 2948798

so its day 30 of 12/12 in my flower tent 2day, heres how things are looking in there.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> View attachment 2948796


hahaha u have way to much time n ur hands yman lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Bayer, fucking wankers......

http://action.sumofus.org/a/bayer-bees-lawsuit/13/2/?sub=fb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha u have way to much time n ur hands yman lol


A pal has just posted it FB so I had to steal it, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bayer, fucking wankers......
> 
> http://action.sumofus.org/a/bayer-bees-lawsuit/13/2/?sub=fb



Another one for ya a bit closer to home......

http://www.theecologist.org/News/news_analysis/2217533/harmful_weedkiller_in_your_bread_and_cereal_bars.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Another one for ya a bit closer to home......
> 
> http://www.theecologist.org/News/news_analysis/2217533/harmful_weedkiller_in_your_bread_and_cereal_bars.html


Lol, good job I don't eat Warburtons bread.

I like my bread to go hard and stale when it goes off (like it should) not wet, green and moldy like Warburtons does.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, good job I don't eat Warburtons bread.
> 
> I like my bread to go hard and stale when it goes off (like it should) not wet, green and moldy like Warburtons does.


Yeah I dont eat any of that pre-packaged crap, fresh baked loaf from the local bakers for me lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Will you all fuck off buying fresh bread.

Pain in the arse when news like this comes out, every fucker wants fresh loaves every day. Hard work being a baker AND a caner.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Will you all fuck off buying fresh bread.
> 
> Pain in the arse when news like this comes out, every fucker wants fresh loaves every day. Hard work being a baker AND a caner.


Well maybe if you actually put some work in and made enough fresh bread between smokes then people wouldnt have to buy the plastic fake crap(which is now poisoning people) instead, fucking lazy stoners.............................................................................................. lmao only joking


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well maybe if you actually put some work in and made enough fresh bread between smokes then people wouldnt have to buy the plastic fake crap(which is now poisoning people) instead, fucking lazy stoners.............................................................................................. lmao only joking


I suppose smoking a full doob at 3am before going to work is the best motivator to get going.

Chilled day though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

meant to ask HG how are u plants coming along now m8? ur on the exact same time as me for the flowering period aint ya, u got any decent pics to shove up and let me see how urs are coming along compared to my own?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> meant to ask HG how are u plants coming along now m8? ur on the exact same time as me for the flowering period aint ya, u got any decent pics to shove up and let me see how urs are coming along compared to my own?


Heya mate not forgotten about you, just been some shit going on here thats kinda taken over everything, just in the process now of getting it weighed n shit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> meant to ask HG how are u plants coming along now m8? ur on the exact same time as me for the flowering period aint ya, u got any decent pics to shove up and let me see how urs are coming along compared to my own?


lights on at 7 Gary, I'll disturb them then and get a few pics. I seen urs m8 ther fair filling out now. Can see my colas starting to form now but no where near wer urs are, thems the purple ones u got that are filling out is it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya mate not forgotten about you, just been some shit going on here thats kinda taken over everything, just in the process now of getting it weighed n shit


no worries m8, cheers for that its much appreciated.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> lights on at 7 Gary, I'll disturb them then and get a few pics. I seen urs m8 ther fair filling out now. Can see my colas starting to form now but no where near wer urs are, thems the purple ones u got that are filling out is it?



yeah its the purps ones that look like donkey dick colas already mate just got some filling out to do, the ones that have some gaps between the buds still are the big bang. i think the last pic was the NLB auto as well with the big fat cola, that is due to get chopped in a week to 10 days. 

i'm glad u said what u did tho as i thought mine were growing pretty slowly this time, but if urs are a bit behind mine then it cant be that slowly. ive worked out my estimated chop date to be the 11th of Feb, i may chop a week earlier or later depending on how they look at the time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no worries m8, cheers for that its much appreciated.


No worries mate, its about 8-9kilo on its own and gotta go get a cardboard box for it tomorrow as the one i was gonna use lil un has fucked up lol, id imagine once its packed it not coming in at more than about 11-12k tho, if you have still got my e-mail address shoot me an e-mail with your postcode and ill start getting prices


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

just roughly wrap in card and tape up, u know what i mean.

as for post offices, i had sumert sent special next day before 1pm on new yrs even and was menna land today, it dident,, so will be tomorrow,

fucking royal bollox.

anyone got a ps4 yet and fancy sum online?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No worries mate, its about 8-9kilo on its own and gotta go get a cardboard box for it tomorrow as the one i was gonna use lil un has fucked up lol, id imagine once its packed it not coming in at more than about 11-12k tho, if you have still got my e-mail address shoot me an e-mail with your postcode and ill start getting prices


emailed ya m8


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice colas on your girls there Gary. Im at day 30 feeling abit jealous..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

hey ice, yeah the posties didnt have anyone out deliverng today that why u wont have got ur package, all back to normal from 2morro ive heard so u shud get it then no worries, i fucking hate the amount of holidays the postie gets, dont they realize ppl have shit to send lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Very nice colas on your girls there Gary. Im at day 30 feeling abit jealous..


cheers m8 i actually thought they were still a little small for age but after hearing froma cpl of u guys its changing my mind, each cola is about 10-12" long and about 1-2" wide so still a fair bit of filling out to do i think.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

E-mail @gary


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hey ice, yeah the posties didnt have anyone out deliverng today that why u wont have got ur package, all back to normal from 2morro ive heard so u shud get it then no worries, i fucking hate the amount of holidays the postie gets, dont they realize ppl have shit to send lol


I got post today?.....must just be the lazy English that couldn't get off ther ass today lol, next year ther will be post tho cos the Bulgarians and Romanians will have them jobs and they'll be on it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

gary ive totally lost my fucking phone, im finding bits here and ther, like 1 half of the case other day, other half yesterday, found the bak to the phone today under the dryer? wtf,, wats next battery then the handset but smashed


anwyays yeh need to cht baoot that fing,, u got email yeh?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

First three pics are the livers, the next three pics are exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

so i woke up this morning with no weed so i took a small bud off the auto im growing and dried it on my reflector during the day, just having it in a J just now, it dont taste that great but not the worst tasting quick dried ive had, good wee buzz from it aswell so not bad, just gonna go pick up an 8th of cheese now thank fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

lol mg u feel better now ?

and about loosing my phone, dont worrys guys, thers everyones address and detaisl of deals and wats been sent thru the post,,, so plz dont worry whoever finds it willknow everyhting, not even a lock on it

great innit"!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha don't ice the tin hats will come out again...how u lose ya phone anyway ya plonker have u sat on it haha

I prefer sideways growing I like having to bend me neck to look at em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

na its in the house sumwer, just dunno wer, its like a treasure hunt, every few days i find another bit of it, haha


nfs rivals will be here in morning, woohoo,,,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2948904View attachment 2948905View attachment 2948906View attachment 2948907
> 
> lol mg u feel better now ?
> 
> ...


U and shawny......laurel and fuckin hardy lol, ur the fat one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U and shawny......laurel and fuckin hardy lol, ur the fat one


thin ice u addy cunt THIN fucking ice


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

richgr30 said:


> *q High Quality *Cannabis.Check the list below and place your order today.
> 
> *Green Crack::::::::::::: Grade: AA
> *sour Diesel ::::::::Grade: A+ Top Shelf
> ...


ill take an ounce of each!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Treasure hunt aye sounds fun can imagine ya shuffling about in yer computer chair flickin the odd bit a paper up haha...

Lmao @ hydro

I'll tay a kg of green crack


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

richgr30 said:


> *q High Quality *Cannabis.Check the list below and place your order today.
> 
> *Green Crack::::::::::::: Grade: AA
> *sour Diesel ::::::::Grade: A+ Top Shelf
> ...


surprised u can use a keyboard u chinky cunt, so your low grade is still A,,,is grade A+top shelf bettr than grade AAA.......or is it vice versa or maybe its all HGBS.....or low grade for that matter


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 2, 2014)

richgr30 said:


> *q High Quality Cannabis.Check the list below and place your order today.
> 
> *Green Crack::::::::::::: Grade: AA
> *sour Diesel ::::::::Grade: A+ Top Shelf
> ...


Go fuck yourself with a cactus you fucking towel headed goat fucking rent boy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/greater-manchester-revealed-britains-cannabis-6460300

Go on Manchester ...sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnneeeeeeee
The stats are shockin but for every 1 they take there's a 100 more growing...its a shame they don't focus attention on peados and rapists and all other general scum the drug war has clearly failed miserably


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/greater-manchester-revealed-britains-cannabis-6460300
> 
> Go on Manchester ...sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnneeeeeeee
> The stats are shockin but for every 1 they take there's a 100 more growing...its a shame they don't focus attention on peados and rapists and all other general scum the drug war has clearly failed miserably


yea
h i seen that earlier 2day mate, someone on the 600club posted it to, its shocking aint it 51,000 in Manchester but only 2900 in London yeah right more like the cops are too scared to bust a lot of the london guys,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

@ice email m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha Yeh mind you I don't know southern fairy's an all that lol...Nah London is pretty fuckin mental aint it..was working in Tottenham a few year ago saw a full on street brawl in traffic loads a blacks jumping out of 2 cars and goin to town on each other haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

ive only ever passed thru London airports never been in the city myself, my mates mum lives in Brixton tho and he says its pretty rough down there whenever he's been down to visit, he told me there is even signs in the streets saying dont use ur phone or mp3 in public incase it gets stolen lmao, he was prob taking the piss but i believed him at the time


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive only ever passed thru London airports never been in the city myself, my mates mum lives in Brixton tho and he says its pretty rough down there whenever he's been down to visit, he told me there is even signs in the streets saying dont use ur phone or mp3 in public incase it gets stolen lmao, he was prob taking the piss but i believed him at the time


he wasnt taking the piss you see them outside a lot of the tube stations in the rougher area's.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol sounds about reet mate everywhere got its rough spots think the main fear of London is being stabbed for a mobile n shit...suppos to be rife with knife attacks...I've worked in Stratford for a few month that's pretty mad ...Clapton that place was mental as fook shady folk tryna lure you down alleyways n shit haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> he wasnt taking the piss you see them outside a lot of the tube stations in the rougher area's.


fs and i thot glasgow was bad lol, at least we dont advertise on street signs that we have a city full of criminals we just wait and let ppl find out the hard way.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fs and i thot glasgow was bad lol, at least we dont advertise on street signs that we have a city full of criminals we just wait and let ppl find out the hard way.


Lol we just advertise all over the news that we deal with a bomb threat on average everyday.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydro wins haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

ha ha makes me laugh cannabis growers worried about getting mugged...can you imagine the fear normal people must feel........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha your avi zedd looks like James brown on a madden


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha your avi zedd looks like James brown on a madden


yes mate it was ....its his arrest photo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Lmao ya nutter thought he looked familiar .. did he go mad with a shotgun?? Wired on coke


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao ya nutter thought he looked familiar .. did he go mad with a shotgun?? Wired on coke


he was eating angle dust out of a nuns pussy whilst being sodomised by his children or summin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Ha ha ha Wtf I bet he was feelin good...sorry I had to


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he was eating angle dust out of a nuns pussy whilst being sodomised by his children or summin


. . . Just another day in some households .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fs and i thot glasgow was bad lol, at least we dont advertise on street signs that we have a city full of criminals we just wait and let ppl find out the hard way.


Last time I was in Glagow, the coppers were trying to land on us !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

Boy says to his Dad "Why do they say gardeners have got green fingers when their fingers aren't green"? Dad replies "It's just a saying, Son. It's like when somebody is caught stealing something they say that they've been caught 'red-handed' even though their hands are actually black".


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll leave u with this . . 


A girl in short skirt but no knickers was at the top of the stairs on a bus. She shouts down to the conductor, "Is this Ealing ?" He says,
"From down here love, it looks like it could do with a dozen stitches! !"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 2, 2014)

your a sick sick man Baz.... but the threads a better place because of it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

just seen this on Facebook funny as fook


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2948997 just seen this on Facebook funny as fook


Lol, Ice's page ? .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> your a sick sick man Baz.... but the threads a better place because of it lmao


Awww, cheers Gaz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, Ice's page ? .


Hahahaha Yeh nicked it off him


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha Yeh nicked it off him


Thought one of his nippers had done it 4 him, prob not though, it said "best", not "biggest".


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 2, 2014)

Hahahahah the fear of London...makes all you outsiders easy targets lol....

its funny hearing you talk about the signs lol....and the guns and stabbing.....living in lockstock is great......

now what is scary is living out in the sticks....no street lights.....nothing open past 5.30.....bugs.....strange night sounds.....stars in the sky....

yea fuck that for a laugh.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha the scariest place I've been is Wrexham Lol we were all out one night and I think a local wanted to bum me hahaha or have a 3some with his sheep?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha the scariest place I've been is Wrexham Lol we were all out one night and I think a local wanted to bum me hahaha or have a 3some with his sheep?


Haha that's not too far from where I grew up, well, I say not far, its a couple of towns nearer the border but thats practically local.

Rum night out is Wrexham when you're 18. 

Farmers and roid heads in equal measure.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha the scariest place I've been is Wrexham Lol we were all out one night and I think a local wanted to bum me hahaha or have a 3some with his sheep?


Fuck all wrong with that ,5 of them tied to a lamppost is a leisure centre to us !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha tbh we were there ages we paved all the new town shopping centre and we had some good night nights out know what umean tho wizard plenty a meat heads knockin aboot a few tasty chicks aswell and I mean a few haha

@ baz 5 sheep or 5 geezers haha


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Jan 2, 2014)

would i be ok to put seedlings under my 600w hps duel spec? they poped about 3 days ago.

Thanks


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2948897View attachment 2948898View attachment 2948899View attachment 2948900View attachment 2948901
> 
> First three pics are the livers, the next three pics are exo


Lmao fank fuck it ay ony me that likes em side ways lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao fank fuck it ay ony me that likes em side ways lmao


the piks or the sheep.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mornin cock breathes !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning spunk gobblers.
and no I wouldn't put new seedlings under a 600. Few lads on here do it but in my experience... Bad move, iv toasted my last two runs doing it  
Yorki, is that sc x slh seed u sent the same one you were all going on about the other day?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Frenchy1000 said:


> would i be ok to put seedlings under my 600w hps duel spec? they poped about 3 days ago.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah its fine but just make sure the light is a good 2-3ft above the seedlings otherwise they will burn


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning wank faced spunk bubbles


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2014)

ive just put 3 seedlings under a 600w mh.....leaves havnt fully popped.......they put down a 4 inch tap root b4 they pop the shell.....ive never had a prob with it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha traffic warden is down at bottom of flats n ive got a deliberately rotten 5month old egg in the fridge with his name on it lmao


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2014)

poor bastard only doing his job.

use ph down next time!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> poor bastard only doing his job.
> 
> use ph down next time!


to be fair though this is a paki traffic warden that causes a lot of problems round this way by just ticketing anything whether its due a ticket or not n leaving people to have to fight every ticket as they shldnt have received it in first place, if he werent such a cunt he wouldnt be being targeted lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning cock goblins, just woke up gonna get my arse to the postie and get done what needs done then its time to come back home and get stoned for the rest of the day


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> to be fair though this is a paki traffic warden that causes a lot of problems round this way by just ticketing anything whether its due a ticket or not n leaving people to have to fight every ticket as they shldnt have received it in first place, if he werent such a cunt he wouldnt be being targeted lmao


he defo needs the ph down treatment then, you know he has honour splashed at least 3 or 4 if he has that colour skin.

sit a polyproylene tub in a bain marie to concentrate it a bit then offer him a nice warm cup of coffe on a day like today he will be thankful. 

hottest curry he ever tried!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

@ Gary E-mail


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>



o my dayyyyyssssss thank you ice i haven't laughed like that in a very long time......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> o my dayyyyyssssss thank you ice i haven't laughed like that in a very long time......


theres a whole series of letters from the same person on FB/net, to people like coca cola, NASA, cash 4 gold etc etc etc


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2014)

O yea that reminds me.....i think it was you ghb who wanted a cfl...for veg....or maybe you could use these for veg......i used to use them all the time and have just found them again...and they work very very well.....

they are self ballasted mh bulbs avalible in 250w and 400w....you just screw them into ya reflector and stick the plug in...no ballest required....

cheaper then a cfl....better light pen.....faster growth.....better use of watts......no hum, heat and fire risk of a ballast......

the down side is spec wise its 5000k instead of 6400k but they still shit all over cfls....

any help to you lads.....

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=130895144786&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=26770524232


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> theres a whole series of letters from the same person on FB/net, to people like coca cola, NASA, cash 4 gold etc etc etc


i don't subscribe to fbook....im old school i like to hear what people have done at the end of the day not throughout.....anyways i was struggling to get my friends number up....turns out being an unsociable people hating kunt..isnt that appealing.....who knew...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i don't subscribe to fbook....im old school i like to hear what people have done at the end of the day not throughout.....anyways i was struggling to get my friends number up....turns out being an unsociable people hating kunt..isnt that appealing.....who knew...


Yeah im the same, only got FB for a couple of car groups i follow etc, same as you an unsociable cunt lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

@ Spoons the fairly has taken flight mate will be with u before 1pm tomorrow

@ Ice ur fairy has departed also mate and shud be with u on monday

@ Sae replied to ur email m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

me personally i wouldnt use a 5000k bulb for veg while yes im aware it would have better penetration, im pretty sure it would promote stretch wouldnt it?? like using dua
l spec for veg stretchy stretchy,

lemod why dont u try coulering the bulb in wih blue felt tip, then at least you will get your blue spec... let us know how it goes.....


nfs rivals lnded tody ,, best be fucking good


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

@Gary yet another email lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

@zedd E-mail


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

well thank fuck i never binned all the spare clones i had in the prop, was gonna chuck them cos i had no more space but thankfully i have now found loving new homes for all of them, and now i can look forward to some sample buds when they have been grown out,


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me personally i wouldnt use a 5000k bulb for veg while yes im aware it would have better penetration, im pretty sure it would promote stretch wouldnt it?? like using dua
> l spec for veg stretchy stretchy,
> 
> lemod why dont u try coulering the bulb in wih blue felt tip, then at least you will get your blue spec... let us know how it goes.....
> ...


the bulbs are sweeeet man, tight nodes that's why i used to use them....same tightness as if using a cfl....faster stronger growth.. .there the bollox.....

i would but i lost my blue pen trying to see if i could fit it up my nose!!......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well thank fuck i never binned all the spare clones i had in the prop, was gonna chuck them cos i had no more space but thankfully i have now found loving new homes for all of them, and now i can look forward to some sample buds when they have been grown out,


now thats a fucking sweet deal haha. should have tried trading them for that carbon filter n bits n bobs haha but im sure ur all sorted with that now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> now thats a fucking sweet deal haha. should have tried trading them for that carbon filter n bits n bobs haha but im sure ur all sorted with that now.



i didnt have to m8, another user from the thread has already very kindly gifted me the 6" filter i needed, im just waiting on it arriving next week.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice on gaz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 3, 2014)

Alreet arse scrarchers....just got back from a nice day of unpaid work oh the joys of working with the local reprobates...to b fair there's some decent lads there all a good laugh n that


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2014)

what did they have you doing today shawney?

luckily i have only ever done a day cs, it was the hardest days work i had ever done up to that point, anything to get out of talking to the people who were there.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 3, 2014)

Just a bit a good old litter picking..Yeh its proper wank mate u just have to head down and knuckle on don't ya...there's one lad there who's got rapist all over him,reet wierdo...only got 135 hr left now haha yippeeeee


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Got an interesting one for yas to get involved with lol

Im just waiting for about £1k to be returned to me and I want your ideas on a SAFE way of turning that £1k into 4 or 5k, can take anywhere upto a year, got to be safe and cannot involve betting or weed......go! lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Got an interesting one for yas to get involved with lol
> 
> Im just waiting for about £1k to be returned to me and I want your ideas on a SAFE way of turning that £1k into 4 or 5k, can take anywhere upto a year, got to be safe and cannot involve betting or weed......go! lol



powder or pills??

but no mate i genuinely cant think of a legit method of tuning 1k into 5k, if u figure it out tho be sure to let me know i could be doing with that info myself right now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> powder or pills??
> 
> but no mate i genuinely cant think of a legit method of tuning 1k into 5k, if u figure it out tho be sure to let me know i could be doing with that info myself right now lol


nah no drugs tbh mate, too much hassle, besides the people i know only touch weed n pills an thats already ten a penny round here lol, only way i would be able to make any money is by either growing my own or buying a bar at a time, n £1k aint gonna do that these days lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

avon?ann summers?
#
lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Any1 think of a decent spider mite killer I mean 1 litre diluted and it could kill infestations on 10 or so 3ft trees ?? Lol ive got a recipe and believe me I had a bad bad infestation a wk or so back webs and trillions of the bastard things over 1 plant alone which spead to the rest in a day or so and ive non at all now lol ya gotta love ya blackmarket dealers haha I got the recipe the lot fucking murders them 1 application boooooom!! Could make ya 1k into 10k sae but you d av to tap into the market like plant vitilaty did !! Sounds hard mate but if others av done it why not ourselves ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Any1 think of a decent spider mite killer I mean 1 litre diluted and it could kill infestations on 10 or so 3ft trees ?? Lol ive got a recipe and believe me I had a bad bad infestation a wk or so back webs and trillions of the bastard things over 1 plant alone which spead to the rest in a day or so and ive non at all now lol ya gotta love ya blackmarket dealers haha I got the recipe the lot fucking murders them 1 application boooooom!! Could make ya 1k into 10k sae but you d av to tap into the market like plant vitilaty did !! Sounds hard mate but if others av done it why not ourselves ?


Care to explain mate? as i know nothing about plant vitality or what ur suggesting lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

chedz wat the fuk are you talking about

ndi guess u got summert in flower already then beig 3ft and all


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chedz wat the fuk are you talking about
> 
> ndi guess u got summert in flower already then beig 3ft and all


2exo about 12 days in 12/12 and 4 lemon that I put in 5 days ago haha fast hands keeps the ship moving haha will take the lemon snips monday latest already got there stretch on


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Care to explain mate? as i know nothing about plant vitality or what ur suggesting lol


Plant vitilaty+ was neva ment 2 b on the market mate but some1 made millions threw it wots to say u could nt do somethin like it ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2014)

anyone who can turn around at 500 % profit in a year is a god........top hedge funds can do about 30% and those boys don't post on riu


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 3, 2014)

@ sae can't u rent some right horrible shithole that's cheap cheap and just fill the cunt with plants for 3 month??? U cud get a shitty flat for that in some areas just depends where u are ....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone who can turn around at 500 % profit in a year is a god........top hedge funds can do about 30% and those boys don't post on riu


yeah i thought that might be the case but thought it was at least worth n ask lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ sae can't u rent some right horrible shithole that's cheap cheap and just fill the cunt with plants for 3 month??? U cud get a shitty flat for that in some areas just depends where u are ....


no mate already looked into it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Its do-able sae believe me its all in yr head bro there is a ton of shit u can do to earn money mate its all dependin wot u wanna do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

u know u can buy A HOUSE in manchester for a fiver???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i earned about a 500000000000% profit last yr so i must be a uber uber uber god


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 2exo about 12 days in 12/12 and 4 lemon that I put in 5 days ago haha fast hands keeps the ship moving haha will take the lemon snips monday latest already got there stretch on


not really thata rsed about the cuts, my priorities are with the other thing,,, so i guess its gunna be EXO then.,, all good, all i wana know is how the fuk did u manage to kepe the slh cut while u was in clink...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not really thata rsed about the cuts, my priorities are with the other thing,,, so i guess its gunna be EXO then.,, all good, all i wana know is how the fuk did u manage to kepe the slh cut while u was in clink...


How would u have kept it ic3? U could probly shuv the clone, a prop and an mh bulb up ur big ass for a few months and hope for the best lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 3, 2014)

Anything is do-able really but if u only got a g to play with ya gotta choose carefully.do u know anyone who can push mots thru?? Buy shit heaps push em thru mot n sell em?? God knows mate I'm thinking if schemes me self lol

Laughed out loud to that hydro fuckin ell


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Its do-able sae believe me its all in yr head bro there is a ton of shit u can do to earn money mate its all dependin wot u wanna do


Oh i know SOMETHING is achievable, just dont know what that something is yet lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

na hyrdo, wouldnt need light since prison cells use 6400k cfl on ther celing, s just the clone and canna bottles needed

HA clever bollox


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2014)

rent yr arse out to Nigerian landlords...?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na hyrdo, wouldnt need light since prison cells use 6400k cfl on ther celing, s just the clone and canna bottles needed
> 
> HA clever bollox


or just get someone trustworthy to hold the clone to u get out HA clever bollox

woukd save puttin the canna bottles up ur ass too


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anything is do-able really but if u only got a g to play with ya gotta choose carefully.do u know anyone who can push mots thru?? Buy shit heaps push em thru mot n sell em?? God knows mate I'm thinking if schemes me self lol
> 
> Laughed out loud to that hydro fuckin ell


I used to mate but ive burnt a shitload of bridges over the last 3 years an nowadays I actually know very few people, can probably count the friends n family in my life just on my fingers n toes lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> rent yr arse out to Nigerian landlords...?


After the shit weve had the last 2 years coz off them cunts the only thing i will be doing with them from this point out is a bit of necklacing lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> After the shit weve had the last 2 years coz off them cunts the only thing i will be doing with them from this point out is a bit of necklacing lol


whats on sale at the docks atm sae anything interesting?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> not really thata rsed about the cuts, my priorities are with the other thing,,, so i guess its gunna be EXO then.,, all good, all i wana know is how the fuk did u manage to kepe the slh cut while u was in clink...


The misses bro knows a lad that grows his self and I told him he could use my gear aslong as he kept me the slh cut for wen I got out haha glad I did now as you fookers av all fucked it off lmao always knew id get the exo back but he did nt label the psycho livers exo and the divvy just brought new exo clones as and wen he needed which resulted him flowering out all the livers psycho the cunt lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

lol 4 weeks il have livers cuts going, and physco in about 8 maybe hopefully, argh cant wait to get cracking again, its fucking killing me


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats on sale at the docks atm sae anything interesting?


Any of dem brown bitches ?,I like dem ones with big natural's & long hair,perdy face mmmmmmmm,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats on sale at the docks atm sae anything interesting?


No idea mate, coz of all the shit thats been going on this end an also xmas im not bk at work till monday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2014)

*YER ALL WANKERS*.


That is all.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *YER ALL WANKERS*.
> 
> 
> That is all.


Somewhat harsh m8. . .


Ta much.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *YER ALL WANKERS*.
> 
> 
> That is all.


well Fuck you very much too


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well Fuck you very much too


It's ok, he prob has PMT, "prety manky trotter" !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol ic3 turn these cunts round will ya
Lemon


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fuckin try again lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wtf haha me smoking partner right there lmfao
Lemon
Abra kadabra pow lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2014)

Has the same leafs as my lemon....i bet all you have is a really lemon skunk pheno...from what your describing....

is there no hazey taste at all? What is the high like lol....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 3, 2014)

Deep hard hitting lemon king its a creeper at first and after half a joint your feeling it in the legs and the back of yr eyes its a very well known cut on this site but I doubt you av it unless it was gifted to u by the fairy of here lmao !!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Deep hard hitting lemon king its a creeper at first and after half a joint your feeling it in the legs and the back of yr eyes its a very well known cut on this site but I doubt you av it unless it was gifted to u by the fairy of here lmao !!


i have a ur cut x dons sc male on the go....i run dnas lemon skunk and have done for a while....even went pheno hunting for aaasasgesssss to find a pheno as close to the las Vegas lemon skunk cut as possible.....as dnas lemon skunk is the mum to your slh....

the most lemony your cut can be is as lemony as the lemon skunk mum is....

get were im going....the qualities that make your cut lemony come from the genetics im growing.....for example the lemon smell my cuts produce must be very similar to yours....the effects of the buzz seem very similar....

mine to is a creeper, its defo a sat high, keeps you very up, keeps me awake.....buzz is all happy go lucky for about 2 hours then the back of the eyeballs ache....and you get a medium level kick which puts you down....

i also don't seem to be able to build a tolerance to it....having only street weed to compaire to....

for me the only down side is the medium level kick at the end.....imo it could do with taking up a notch....if it had a knock out kick at the end to really fuck you up it would be poifect.....

it is for this reason, im breeding my ls to a breed called "lemon stinky"...it was made by marijuana matt and is mostly indica its pardise seeds sensi star lemon pheno mum x serious seeds chronic........it doesn't stretch is very indica....and very high thc.....

i have one male..
.but am popping more beans to find another......matt doesn't make the lemon stinky anymore, and since res privarda left dna and took all there cuts its looking like there wont be any more lemon skunk.....meaning both strains are now much more unobtainable....meaning if i do find a few winners, no ones copying my work easily lol...


p.s 1 shop in the net has the lemon stinky in stock, i bought 4 packets and they have 5 left.....i know the cross was made around 3years ago and since the f2s there have been no more....out of all 4 packets 0 beans germed, some cracked some had a taproot.....

i phoned the shop and asked how they store seeds.....i was told in the back of a big cupboard..

no wonder there dead!!!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i have a ur cut x dons sc male on the go....i run dnas lemon skunk and have done for a while....even went pheno hunting for aaasasgesssss to find a pheno as close to the las Vegas lemon skunk cut as possible.....as dnas lemon skunk is the mum to your slh....
> 
> the most lemony your cut can be is as lemony as the lemon skunk mum is....
> 
> ...


I tell u wot lemon if there is enough wen I take snips ill get the fairy to visit but there are 4 or 5 that already want the cut before u its not a problem tho she is nt goin far an could make a apperance wen she gets sniped again !! By behind yr eyes I ment it makes then feel heavy lol not ache for me its gotta more indica hit to her hence takin you off yr legs its a heavy buzz if u get my drift would be great for pain relief if u suffered with any I would nt say it was a day time smoke even tho I ve known 1 to get the giggles haha im not ver good with smoke reports buts ill leave it to u to make assumsions wen u can get sum I pull her down in 9 wks so ill get some to u !!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

And morning u bollock chewin penis eatin super champions lol
Quick question does anyone have any experience with hempy growing ? Wanna know the pros and cons vs cocco as I wanted to to a large scale sog like 100 or so plants on me 1s in 1 go then start another 100 or so 4 wks later obviously that will be alot of cocco and wanted to weigh up my options so I can do all by hand waterin ?


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

fuck hempy, it's a pothead way of growing, makes no sense to me. it would make for very inconsistant watering schedules on a large scale grow.

you can do hand watering on a very large scale lad, no need for anything automated that can easily go wrong so long as you aren't a lazy fucker. coco can be re-used and gets better in my opinion. simply cut down your plant take out the main rootball and place your clones in the coco. it requires a couple of extra products but saves you in the long run buying more coco and more importantly getting rid of the stuff. i'm on my fourth run of the same coco now, i literally only need to use 2ml per l of a and b maximum, no deficiencies or toxicities for that matter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin try again lolView attachment 2950163[/QUOTE A MOTHER FUCKING MONKEY! how did U find ur time in a cage? U think that mother fucking adorable fella belongs in there?


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

lol, animal lover eh?

i'd be happier in a cage in somebodies living room being fed than getting anally raped by some baboon with aids in africa whilst starving.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

Morning cum guzzlers

@gary e-mail


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 4, 2014)

Fairys jus landed. Cheers gaz, the favour will be repaid


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> lol, animal lover eh?
> 
> i'd be happier in a cage in somebodies living room being fed than getting anally raped by some baboon with aids in africa whilst starving.


by no means am I like PETA (crazy ass fuckers) but you shouldn't keep a monkey as a pet, basically anything Micheal Jackson done you should stay well clear of. By all means take a strole down to unemployment n get yourself a Nigerian but this is one monkey that WANTS to be back in the Congo with its fine ass hep/aids riddled honeys haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fairys jus landed. Cheers gaz, the favour will be repaid


Jaysus gaz, ur gonna be swimming in favours haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> by no means am I like PETA (crazy ass fuckers) but you shouldn't keep a monkey as a pet, basically anything Micheal Jackson done you should stay well clear of. By all means take a strole down to unemployment n get yourself a Nigerian but this is one monkey that WANTS to be back in the Congo with its fine ass hep/aids riddled honeys haha


That is one lucky monkey getting fed and stoned every day....esp of such fine lemon scented cannabis...ummm....am I on that list Chedz....lovin the monkey btw


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

the monkey looks like you zedd!.

and i'm not being funny but my dog doesn't even like to go outside any more, he sticks his head out the door then just looks at me as if to say " get fucked" turns round then goes and lies in his basket. they get used to being indoor animals, if you threw him back to the wild he wouldn't last two days. think of him as a rescue monkey relax, it might help you sleep better at night.

p.s did you cry when bambis mum got shot?.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

U got a lil brown on ur nose there zeddd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> the monkey looks like you zedd!.
> 
> and i'm not being funny but my dog doesn't even like to go outside any more, he sticks his head out the door then just looks at me as if to say " get fucked" turns round then goes and lies in his basket. they get used to being indoor animals, if you threw him back to the wild he wouldn't last two days. think of him as a rescue monkey relax, it might help you sleep better at night.
> 
> p.s did you cry when bambis mum got shot?.


U cant compare a dog to a monkey, we spent a very long time domesticating dogs, totally different.
Oh and if ur dog never wants to go out for a walk it could be an underlined medical condition like hip dysplasia.


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

all animals are here for our use, if that use is entertainment then so be it. i'd end up making a curry out of the litle fucker i think, proper thai style.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks ghb im just down from the trees meself, tried Africa but its full of cunts, prefer me cage and all the food I can eat....we should be living in cave but if fukin put me in one then id be piss bored then id die of exposure


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

on an animal note my mate had to get his 9yr bully put down the other day, was a sad day for all, they become part of the family in the end.

he's got the ashes lol, was thinking of doing a how high and mixing them with the coco and growing a cheese plant called oscar to see if he comes back from the dead when we smoke it.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i have a ur cut x dons sc male on the go....i run dnas lemon skunk and have done for a while....even went pheno hunting for aaasasgesssss to find a pheno as close to the las Vegas lemon skunk cut as possible.....as dnas lemon skunk is the mum to your slh....
> 
> the most lemony your cut can be is as lemony as the lemon skunk mum is....
> 
> ...


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> fuck hempy, it's a pothead way of growing, makes no sense to me. it would make for very inconsistant watering schedules on a large scale grow.
> 
> you can do hand watering on a very large scale lad, no need for anything automated that can easily go wrong so long as you aren't a lazy fucker. coco can be re-used and gets better in my opinion. simply cut down your plant take out the main rootball and place your clones in the coco. it requires a couple of extra products but saves you in the long run buying more coco and more importantly getting rid of the stuff. i'm on my fourth run of the same coco now, i literally only need to use 2ml per l of a and b maximum, no deficiencies or toxicities for that matter.


Ive used cocco for yr ghb dont think u recognise me My other user bame was cheddar1985 lol I understand it can be done but wanted to try somethin diffrent but before u went ahead and made my decision I wanted to know the pros and cons lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

it's not a true clone only zedd, it's a super lemon haze from greenhouse seeds, not even one of the better phenos either, you lot are bonkers.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Lemon king said:
> 
> 
> > i have a ur cut x dons sc male on the go....i run dnas lemon skunk and have done for a while....even went pheno hunting for aaasasgesssss to find a pheno as close to the las Vegas lemon skunk cut as possible.....as dnas lemon skunk is the mum to your slh....
> ...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ive used cocco for yr ghb dont think u recognise me My other user bame was cheddar1985 lol I understand it can be done but wanted to try somethin diffrent but before u went ahead and made my decision I wanted to know the pros and cons lol


not sure on all the pros and cons man but in running coco now....the bricks....and its shit....i ran hempys before and prefered them so much more......

hope that helps loool


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

no doubt there are people who are smashing it in hempys. every grower does something different that makes their gear unique, and every grower needs to find out wht works best for them we know this.

my point was on a large scale you would have a lot more work using that system than simply pure coco. it would make the time in between cycles longer too.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> exodus0408 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuckin try again lolView attachment 2950163[/QUOTE A MOTHER FUCKING MONKEY! how did U find ur time in a cage? U think that mother fucking adorable fella belongs in there?
> ...


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's not a true clone only zedd, it's a super lemon haze from greenhouse seeds, not even one of the better phenos either, you lot are bonkers.


On wot grounds do you say its not a clone only ghb not gonna go into a discussion about it as we could be hear all day but do u think u could find the same pheno cut again??
As for not being 1 of the better phenos thats yr opinion like las had his like we av our own mate.


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

i used to speak to las all the time on here, we were riu buddys lol.

he told me HIMSELF that it was greenhouse seeds super lemon haze, the haze i grew shit on the stuff he gave me and that was only one seed so i would say yes it is possible to find similar if not better phenos out there.

it is a fem seed that you can buy today so that means it is not a clone only. people are just too lazy these days to grow out a pack of seeds.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> i used to speak to las all the time on here, we were riu buddys lol.
> 
> he told me HIMSELF that it was greenhouse seeds super lemon haze, the haze i grew shit on the stuff he gave me and that was only one seed so i would say yes it is possible to find similar if not better phenos out there.
> 
> it is a fem seed that you can buy today so that means it is not a clone only. people are just too lazy these days to grow out a pack of seeds.


There are alot of falls in yr answer to me tho aint tha lol
Exo cheese can be brought in fem seeds now does that mean the real deal is nt a clone only?
As for wot he gave u and wot u grew yrself ill put it like this : 
1 it was 2 diffrent phenos
2 it was 2 diffrent people growin 
3 it was 2 diffrent inviroments
4 it was 2 diffrent methods 
So how can you honestly compare? Serious question mate im not tryin to mug u off but u cant honestly be serious In believing wot your saying.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha I love this thread its very opinionated today is nt it lol off to feed me family lol fresh fruit and chocolate pudding all round bar chocolate pudding for monkey lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know of any seedbanks doing january sales? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

I know how to settle this you both need yo send me a nice q sample I'll.let yano what's best hahaha 

@sae what's attitude giving away? Could be some good offers on there


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know how to settle this you both need yo send me a nice q sample I'll.let yano what's best hahaha
> 
> @sae what's attitude giving away? Could be some good offers on there


Not much that helps me, im specifically after somewhere running an offer on Dinafem seeds


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

shawney you can have some blue pit or some of this 81 day cheese if you actually get off your arse and come see me!

what is going on sae? one minute your growing then your not now your looking for more seeds?!?! deep blue or the blue pit lad, both a dream to grow and cheap as fuck to buy. dinafem make industrial hemp, i've grown the moby dick, the critical the fruit auto and original amnesia all of them were big yielders but lacked potency and tasted pretty lame.

and cheds i havn't got the energy lad, i said what i had to say about what i think of your clone only slh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Next Friday I get a bit a money I might pop up man...show ya what gear we get down here n have a lil smoke n that 

@ sae fuck knows mate I've got a few beans but there all regs man...can't u go on dinafems website and get deals on there?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> shawney you can have some blue pit or some of this 81 day cheese if you actually get off your arse and come see me!
> 
> what is going on sae? one minute your growing then your not now your looking for more seeds?!?! deep blue or the blue pit lad, both a dream to grow and cheap as fuck to buy. dinafem make industrial hemp, i've grown the moby dick, the critical the fruit auto and original amnesia all of them were big yielders but lacked potency and tasted pretty lame.
> 
> and cheds i havn't got the energy lad, i said what i had to say about what i think of your clone only slh.


moby dick...free seed...was easily the worst cannabis ive ever grown...yielded well tho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

I ll buy some blue pit beans off any of ya .....loved the strain, mainlined for 4 and wanna run a few more with the co s .....massive bud formation on the blue pit I grew and very dense, strong and commercial imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeh I've done a blue widow brilliant look brilliant yield taste = shit


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

did you get the pencil shavings pheno of moby dick zedd?, lol.

with regards to the blue pit, you forgot to mention the most important part too , nobody you give that weed to will have seen it before (unless it was a riu er). i highly suggest the deep blue for commercial purposes, even at 7 weeks it tastes lovely and has a great yield.

around here all people grow and smoke is haze or cheese, when the kush pops up people go apeshit.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah I know a lot of people dont like dinafem but their Blue Hash is a personal favourite an thats what im after an having grown it before I know its not shit, does seem though like a lot of their strains released after 2011/2012 are getting a lot more complaints than ones bred before then


----------



## weedtoker85 (Jan 4, 2014)

got a few problems I need solving my bb cheese is a 6 week old from seed they are at 19-20'' I got up this morning it is the day to turn to 12/12 and 1 of my plants all the leaves have gone floppy and limp but all green . would this be because 1 of my small fans went down and I put a larger fan in there ( would the wind of battered that 1 plant). also they needed feeding so I feeded them with 3litre of water and im going check on them every hour

and the other situation is this is my first grow in soil and I am thinking of changing the grow to maybe nft or flood and drain or dwc ect any preferences im after good yield and little maintenance


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

Right im off out to get me a new pair of trainers at long fucking last lol, do like me some original Nike air max classic but getting like rocking horse shit to find these days, just dont like all the new fluorescent garish shit they are making these days lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

weedtoker85 said:


> got a few problems I need solving my bb cheese is a 6 week old from seed they are at 19-20'' I got up this morning it is the day to turn to 12/12 and 1 of my plants all the leaves have gone floppy and limp but all green . would this be because 1 of my small fans went down and I put a larger fan in there ( would the wind of battered that 1 plant). also they needed feeding so I feeded them with 3litre of water and im going check on them every hour
> 
> and the other situation is this is my first grow in soil and I am thinking of changing the grow to maybe nft or flood and drain or dwc ect any preferences im after good yield and little maintenance


Only time ive ever had floppy leaves in the past is from over/underwatering


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 4, 2014)

@GHB yeah it must seem to you lot a bit up n down with me lol, thing was, we had a scare of sorts but managed to blag it so danger has passed now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like she's thirsty to me no pics its hard to tell!! Everyone wants big yields great taste to get them you gotta put some effort in somewhere man.......try newbie central


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 4, 2014)

Iv gotta agree the blue pit is the mutts nuts. I had some dog and 8 week cured pit sent and the pit was the tastiest smoke iv had! I'd love to give it a run at some point.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ghb no hard feelings mate but you of all people should know how it goes mate u find a keeper u keep it. Its not my clone only even tho I might b the only 1 who as got it atm!! I dont understand why people are so bitter about it its a great smoke wen grown right bigger yeilds than any clone only and piss to grow ive known a few to grow it out and it hermied on don gin and tonic but I ve had no such problems with her maybe it was caught while pollen chucking but who cares he made some killer beans outta the crosses of her hence why she was used killer !! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeh the pitts always gettin a mention ain't it I've not done or tried any BB strains...has any one ever done the hog by T.H seeds mate did one years ago and was some serious tackle. I don't know why I never bought any I guess all the choices kinda gets to ya lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2014)

*you're STILL all wankers*

again,that is all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2014)

*after garys run, i doubt anyone has got the balls to run bb strains, (from seed) (or cut for that matter)


u get the pun^^ haha*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fairys jus landed. Cheers gaz, the favour will be repaid


no worries m8 glad it arrived safely, im guessing u can tell which is which even tho i forgot to label them?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> *after garys run, i doubt anyone has got the balls to run bb strains, (from seed) (or cut for that matter)
> 
> 
> u get the pun^^ haha*


Wot happened to garys run mush?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wot happened to garys run mush?



i grew out a load of BB seeds ( Dippy ellsy, deep blue x ED, and casey jones) was for my xma harvest.

all the dippy and DB were male and the casey jones was a hermie so after 2 months o vegging and 2 weeks flower i ended up having to bin the whole lot 

im not slating BB as they have awesome genetics, all im saying is from now on i'll always grow a cpl gauranteed fems along side a cpl BB reg seeds from now on as it cost me a big loss last year.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

That's the thing if your doing all regs you've gotta crack double the amount you want to make sure you have fems that's what I did withy gth I cracked 8 and got 3 fems


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the thing if your doing all regs you've gotta crack double the amount you want to make sure you have fems that's what I did withy gth I cracked 8 and got 3 fems


thats kl if u have the space and time to grow out 8 or more and only end up with 3 of any use, tbh i rushed into it without thinkin or i wud have realised to chuck a cpl fems in to be safe, im waiting till after my holiday in the spring then im gonna pop 2 dippy seeds (along side the Exo cuts i will be growing) every grow till i find a nice girls to use as a mother


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah I can't which is which mate. Can always spot the exo in the crowd lol. That pp smells nice even tho it's jus a cut. Kinda got a hashy smell to it. What's the flowering smell like gaz?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i grew out a load of BB seeds ( Dippy ellsy, deep blue x ED, and casey jones) was for my xma harvest.
> 
> all the dippy and DB were male and the casey jones was a hermie so after 2 months o vegging and 2 weeks flower i ended up having to bin the whole lot
> 
> im not slating BB as they have awesome genetics, all im saying is from now on i'll always grow a cpl gauranteed fems along side a cpl BB reg seeds from now on as it cost me a big loss last year.


Did u not complain to bb? Id av thought you would of gotten atleast a fem from them !!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan gaz that's kinda what I wanna do when I'm back up again.I'm just gonna chuck a billberry in every time and try n get a keeper...I know it won't be for a while but I gotta keep the dream alive Lol..I bet when u finally do get a fem of a reg it will be bostin tackle mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I can't which is which mate. Can always spot the exo in the crowd lol. That pp smells nice even tho it's jus a cut. Kinda got a hashy smell to it. What's the flowering smell like gaz?


kl i thot u wud know its pretty easy to tell an exo from any other seed strain.
the PP has a lovely smell a bit like fresh limes for the 1st few weeks of flowering m8, then it gets a little softer and u can smell the little lavender in her, but tbh the big bang in my flower tent overpowers the smell from the pp and exo so far.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Did u not complain to bb? Id av thought you would of gotten atleast a fem from them !!



no m8 i aint the complaining type lol, the way i see it i bought reg seeds so it was to be expected that they cud be males, i still have 4 dippy seeds left out of the 10 i bought and a cpl of the freebies i got as well so hopefully there will be a girl in there somewhere


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no m8 i aint the complaining type lol, the way i see it i bought reg seeds so it was to be expected that they cud be males, i still have 4 dippy seeds left out of the 10 i bought and a cpl of the freebies i got as well so hopefully there will be a girl in there somewhere


How many did you pop mate? For every 10 seeds u want atleast 3 fems if u neva got 1 id av complained bro simple as it might not be any1s fault but I would nt be takin it sittin down bro bb av some nice strains and if u put yr hand in yr pocket to grow some then u wanna b growin em how would they feel if you send them dud money ???? Not that it would happen but just sayin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGZ-fSRHizs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ohhhhh shhhiiieeeet.....not heard this for a while


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> How many did you pop mate? For every 10 seeds u want atleast 3 fems if u neva got 1 id av complained bro simple as it might not be any1s fault but I would nt be takin it sittin down bro bb av some nice strains and if u put yr hand in yr pocket to grow some then u wanna b growin em how would they feel if you send them dud money ???? Not that it would happen but just sayin?


i popped 8 seeds total that time and like i said got 7 males and 1 hermie that was no use, i get ur point mate but i'll wait till i try the last of their seeds b4 i say anything else just incase the rest end up being female, ive just had shit luck last year and wud be just like it for me to grow all the males at the one time and leave all the fems in the pack lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i grew out a load of BB seeds ( Dippy ellsy, deep blue x ED, and casey jones) was for my xma harvest.
> 
> all the dippy and DB were male and the casey jones was a hermie so after 2 months o vegging and 2 weeks flower i ended up having to bin the whole lot
> 
> im not slating BB as they have awesome genetics, all im saying is from now on i'll always grow a cpl gauranteed fems along side a cpl BB reg seeds from now on as it cost me a big loss last year.


Damn that sux.. And i was hoping for a male and all i got was females lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Damn that sux.. And i was hoping for a male and all i got was females lol


FUCK YOU !!! lmao jk m8 u luck bastard


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ghb no hard feelings mate but you of all people should know how it goes mate u find a keeper u keep it. Its not my clone only even tho I might b the only 1 who as got it atm!! I dont understand why people are so bitter about it its a great smoke wen grown right bigger yeilds than any clone only and piss to grow ive known a few to grow it out and it hermied on don gin and tonic but I ve had no such problems with her maybe it was caught while pollen chucking but who cares he made some killer beans outta the crosses of her hence why she was used killer !! Lol


i ain't being bitter...im very interested hence the questions....

slh for me always was a heavy yeilder, sooooo much more then the lemon skunk...but it was never really that lemony...some at around week 8 stunk of lems, but by week 9 its was all gone and i was left with hazey, musty kinda spicey bud, with a hint of lemon.....never had a fully lemon one.....

however you might have the pheno that won the cup.....all them times, (fixed?)

im interested but highly skeptical....

i would like to bx dons beans at some point back to your cut.....but i don't even know what i have yet....

and just for the record you cant buy any slh atm and haven't been able to for ages.....there pushing that white lemon shit out now.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i ain't being bitter...im very interested hence the questions....
> 
> slh for me always was a heavy yeilder, sooooo much more then the lemon skunk...but it was never really that lemony...some at around week 8 stunk of lems, but by week 9 its was all gone and i was left with hazey, musty kinda spicey bud, with a hint of lemon.....never had a fully lemon one.....
> 
> ...


The bitter was nt aimed at you lemon lol paroniod fucker lol it was people that were sayin it was shit weed lol and sayin he grew better phenos lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > he is only in the cage because of doors being ooen and window were just gettin shut. Wo do u know of the primate trade mate? Not tryin to be funny but id think hard before questionin my skills as a primate keeper u obviously av no idea of wot it involves.
> ...


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 4, 2014)

las didnt even find the pheno someone in his area was selling the clones for a 5er a pop or 7quid i carnt member he didnt actually pay for his but they where for sale, so i dont think its all that exclusive but it is a good yielder, very stinky, easy to grow and a very easy sell, well worth a grow and deffo worth keeping if you dont mind the flower time.

i would have to agree with lem tho the later its left to flower the less lemony it is and more hazey, at ten wk plus its only hints of lemon the main taste it that peppery haze flavour.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> exodus0408 said:
> 
> 
> > well I did only see him in a small cage n even around the house wouldn't cut it, as U know they are very active n would need a connecting enclosure to the outside and they are social creatures so solitude doesn't cut it. I never suggested back into the wild, of course it would die it should be at an animal sanctuary R zoo so it can be slowly introduced to others n learn from them! Its a monkey, doesn't matter how U put it its nothing like a domesticated animal, totally different mate, just because they are kept as pets doesn't mean they should be. N my god am I happy U keep it clear of smoke no just for the sake of the lungs their nose is suppose to be pretty fancy haha not trying to attack U or anything I just saw a monkey in a tiny cage...wouldn't u react the same?
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning cum guzzlers
> 
> @gary e-mail


Replied m8


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> las didnt even find the pheno someone in his area was selling the clones for a 5er a pop or 7quid i carnt member he didnt actually pay for his but they where for sale, so i dont think its all that exclusive but it is a good yielder, very stinky, easy to grow and a very easy sell, well worth a grow and deffo worth keeping if you dont mind the flower time.
> 
> i would have to agree with lem tho the later its left to flower the less lemony it is and more hazey, at ten wk plus its only hints of lemon the main taste it that peppery haze flavour.


Neva really done that for me sambo was you feedin all the way threw in cocco? Ill send him a bud see if he thinks the same !! Do u still av the cut sambs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao im keeping a male marmoset and av no wish to breed from him hence why he is on his own lol the are very social animals hence why he is kept indoors with us do u think that he would survive outside in this tempreture on his own? They could live in a troop outside if u put 1 outside it would be dead in a few days if that do u wish i put him outside? Tell me wot u know about primates/marmosets in paticular? Do u know of any1 in the uk that keeos them? yr try to tell me how to suck bubbles I know how delicate they are plus in zoos and sanctuaries they only av a single male to there group hence why you ll always find males for sale and not females lmao did u know this do u know how zoos and sanctuaries deal with surplus males ? My days im sure u think we brought on a wim wen infact it took us upto 4-5 yrs of studying and hard work to get 1 it is nt even mine but I put the hours in reasearching wife the misses so we could gain access to owning 1 the breeder we had him from is a top primate keeper which not only bred marmosets but howler/squirell/monkeys goeffrey marmosets sugar gliders y name it he had them and we had to sit a course for us to get 1 lol ill send you the course if u wish to be clever and wanna learn something I ve kept everythin u can think of from eagles hawks falcons to dogs foxes hedge hogs to sphixn domesticated cats to cross bred bengals snakes lizards fish spiders lol you ll find it very hard to educate me on animal subjects
> ...


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Neva really done that for me sambo was you feedin all the way threw in cocco? Ill send him a bud see if he thinks the same !! Do u still av the cut sambs?


no chedz i aint had the cut in ages even las lost it at one point, i was just churning out the exo grow after grow easy money quicker too than the slh, lem dus seem to no his lemon tho and i did find the same thing myself that when i chopped it at nine wk it would be much more lemony than ten wk + never grew it in coco, only ever soil.

that monkey is well cool how much it cost?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> exodus0408 said:
> 
> 
> > corrected myself before U said said it mate about the enclosure, once they have access to heat n it isn't 2 cold its all good. Never said anything about mating them and you yourself said "im no fool as to were I think they should be" so why still argue? Never once said U didn't know anything about them, infact id expect someone to have done research on any animal before buying it let alone a monkey.
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^that was aimed at relax


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

Not once did I place myself above him YOU have a horrible habbit of looking down on others so don't go there... I saw a monkey in a cage and said it doesn't belong there that's all.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> exodus0408 said:
> 
> 
> > corrected myself before U said said it mate about the enclosure, once they have access to heat n it isn't 2 cold its all good. Never said anything about mating them and you yourself said "im no fool as to were I think they should be" so why still argue? Never once said U didn't know anything about them, infact id expect someone to have done research on any animal before buying it let alone a monkey.
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

Poll 


Would you smoke weed if it was legalized? (Total votes: 567) Yes
No
I already do, fuck da police
 Vote!  




Read more at http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b7b_1388608661#ECowUSboPiXpdp7O.99


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no chedz i aint had the cut in ages even las lost it at one point, i was just churning out the exo grow after grow easy money quicker too than the slh, lem dus seem to no his lemon tho and i did find the same thing myself that when i chopped it at nine wk it would be much more lemony than ten wk + never grew it in coco, only ever soil.
> 
> that monkey is well cool how much it cost?


Cost me alot of research mate like I said the money involved did nt and still does nt bother me. He cost in total £1,500 but the money to keep them in food and good health is alot mate more than he is worth 10fold. Not that I can degrudge him of I I love all animals big and small ive had the chance to own alot which is hard work but its the way me and the misses were brought up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I still argue about the fact that he is a captive animal the same as lizards parrots and anyother social animal mate if we had my way they would neva of been allowed in the country or any other for that matter !! They belong in the wild the same as dogs did are u sayin that any animal should be let loose? We as humans av a responsiblity to care and protect them but were there is money to be made nothin is safe believe me.
> ...


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fuck me ive caused sum hassle over posting that picture av nt I lol only been back a while lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

Nah man, my fault I assumed...sorry thread ill shut my face now.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

a while back I nearly ended up in jail in Salvador.....thank fuk I didn't know about this...ha ha an I was worried about getting raped....(not for the squeamish) http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=41d_1388287576


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> exodus0408 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about that btw, I saw a monkey in a cage n was like WTF n automatically assumed U were one of those ppl that saw a fuzzy animal n was like I WANT IT. Always wanted to handle a falcon u lucky SOB.id be greatful if U could but no worries if U cant.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

Id say you would have to live n breath birds of prey before even thinking about it. Didn't even know ppl used them for hunting till I saw them Arabs n my fuck had they it down to a t


----------



## jjmasami (Jan 4, 2014)

In UK, what is the percentage of smoker who smoke cannabis?
2 in ten?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Signed the petition the already smoke fuck the police one haha....been looking at these these 2 strains I've gotta try man https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-blue-ox/prod_3981.html well that's one of em can't find the other now ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

jjmasami said:


> In UK, what is the percentage of smoker who smoke cannabis?
> 2 in ten?


100 % of the smoker who smoke cannabis


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> a while back I nearly ended up in jail in Salvador.....thank fuk I didn't know about this...ha ha an I was worried about getting raped....(not for the squeamish) http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=41d_1388287576


WTF that's nasty shit man never seen owt like that...some folk just ain't right in a BIG way can't even imagine how painful that was.....shiiiit....all that's in my head now tho is that jaimie.t track salvador lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyOXivZcXJw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Forgot what a fookin tune that is...its mad when u hear an old tune an its sounds new again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Fuckin wankers man didn't realise they wanna charge u for watching shit on your phone Wtf the fuckin goat legged robbing scum....think I'm gonna phone em up.and say I aint got a tv piss taking wankers arrgggghhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz48rARVOwc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Crackin tune...brings back a few memories


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Signed the petition the already smoke fuck the police one haha....been looking at these these 2 strains I've gotta try man https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-blue-ox/prod_3981.html well that's one of em can't find the other now ffs


Long peak blue from rare dankness looks the 1 for me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

The other was afghan blue but its only on Birmingham cannabis seeds site....Yeh they got some strains from what I've seen I've done the ghost train by them and it was the bollocks mate 1 plant did give me about 20 seeds but the smoke was still bostin


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Might give em a look wen I get chance that blue ox looks tasty to tbh I ve been lookin at the underground originals orgor which is a cross between liver and exo cheese so I aint a clue atm


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Picking a strain to grow from seed is hard as fuck when u start lookin, that's why I been stickin to these clones. I've a few seeds lying about tho I wouldn't mind tryin, just never got round to it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha Yeh that's what happens to me I'll go on looking for a certain strain and then end up checking out another 20 Lol but from all the reviews and that I think its hard to go wrong with rare dankness...orgor aye that's a fresh one to me where does that originate from? I've mainly done from seed a mate of mine can get clones blues apparently but I've tried it and it ain't no blues so just stuck with seeds and my own clones after a while....no one was kind enough to give me a c/o when I was growing haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

ok .....the best free seed I ever had.....and I would pay cash money for this again was....afghan kush....dunno the seed bank but coulda bin th...cba and 2 stoned to check


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

I got it to 8 weeks then put it in the bathroom for 2 days......can still smell it (in my head)..best smelling living weed ive grown by a mile......dried, cured ...very boring smoke....but when its legal a few of these as house plants ......takes me away man


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2014)

ive not done many seed strains tbh but the best free seed was this, it came with a pack of power africa seeds which i might add are cheap as fuck and a real nice yielder with a good qaulity smoke the free seed stank of orange's but like i say have not a clue what it was.

first pic is the freebie, second one of the power africas both at 8wks and not really ready ready but chopped n both where still a very nice smoke.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> ive not done many seed strains tbh but the best free seed was this, it came with a pack of power africa seeds which i might add are cheap as fuck and a real nice yielder with a good qaulity smoke the free seed stank of orange's but like i say have not a clue what it was.
> 
> first pic is the freebie, second one of the power africas both at 8wks and not really ready ready but chopped n both where still a very nice smoke.


that power Africa is a beauty ...looks stuffed ts so fat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

so i took a lower side branch off my auto only a small airy bud on it, just for a little sample a week b4 i chop it. dried it above my lights in the tent for last cpl days, been smoking it 2night, it tastes ok considering its early and no cure, and has decent potency as well, 1 fat J and im happily sitting here stuck to the couch. shud be pretty nice when its went full term and been dried & cured properly.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that power Africa is a beauty ...looks stuffed ts so fat


they really wasnt looked after that well mate and where flowered in 6.5ltr pots 8 i think under a single 600 and all chopped early at 8wks but the smoke was real nice and the yield was good too, only cost 35quid for 10 fem seeds i think, it was years ago now but i would deffo recommend them to anyone looking for cheap seed and a hardy good yielding strain, seedsman have quite a few real nice cheap fem seeds.

heres a couple more of the power africas.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 4, 2014)

Can't say I've had a freebie that's been really.nice tasting I've had a couple of good yielders and one what was really frosty but the tastiest I've done are what I've paid for pineapple chunk was a tasty bitch


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 4, 2014)

best freebie i ever had was a Blue lemon thai, from ch9 seeds, good yielder and the smoke was by far the best for any seed strain ive grown so far, i only had the one of them and never took cuts so i lost the pheno which was a shame but i never expected much from her at 1st. had a few mates say it was one of the tastiest they had smoked as well. its a strain thats on my to grow again list.

 dont have any old pics o the one i grew anymore but here the breeders pic.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 4, 2014)

if i was to grow a seed strain i would love to try mr nice mango haze or there super silver haze, my only experience of haze has been the las slh pheno which ive grown n smoked a fair few times i dont know the genetics behind slh but i presume the racy high comes from the haze side? which i really enjoy, exo n pyscho are lovely strains and such easy sells cause of the smell n the fact most the country wonts ''cheese'' but the heavy stone from them after smoking a few oz hitting it hard 7-10g a day i find they fuck with my fragile mind lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fuck me sambo how many account you got now mate lol?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Any1 eva see a plant lst itself lmfao I fuckin cabbaged as to how they av done it but all 4 of my slh cuts av done it sum 1 blow this pic up so all can see im wantin to know if any1 as seen mj av like a web between nodes like frog feet lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here they are happily chugging along fuck me to think in 9 wks they will be beasts !!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> las didnt even find the pheno someone in his area was selling the clones for a 5er a pop or 7quid i carnt member he didnt actually pay for his but they where for sale, so i dont think its all that exclusive but it is a good yielder, very stinky, easy to grow and a very easy sell, well worth a grow and deffo worth keeping if you dont mind the flower time.
> 
> i would have to agree with lem tho the later its left to flower the less lemony it is and more hazey, at ten wk plus its only hints of lemon the main taste it that peppery haze flavour.


oi oi truble hows the lurking going.....u all good? ....fucking £7 a pop kills it....cant believe its not even his cut....its like an riu exclusive....shit man....

to either Rambo or chedz...as you've grown it....estimated yield if flipped at 12"......(at a gusse)


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Here they are happily chugging along fuck me to think in 9 wks they will be beasts !!
> View attachment 2951435
> View attachment 2951436View attachment 2951437


care to explaine your preferred growing style and methods for those of us that don't know.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> care to explaine your preferred growing style and methods for those of us that don't know.....


Laid back mate I grow in cocco and supercrop if and wen needed fuck that topping and mainline bollox as ive enough light to get all my buds how I need em anythin but dense as fuck buds is a big turn off haha I used 4x600w hps and av 10inch extraction in a 10x6 area a mixture of canna and house and garden nutes and if it fits in there its goin in lol anythin else ya wanna know mate


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

sorry lemon king but las was the real lemon master, you re just the prince.

about 20 members on here have grown this cut, but here is how las used to roll

not even 5oz on this girl but i don't know how


grown by las fingerz in 2010.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck me u lot dead or summet or ya still got come in yr eyes lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> sorry lemon king but las was the real lemon master, you re just the prince.
> 
> about 20 members on here have grown this cut, but here is how las used to roll
> 
> ...


Not enough light maybe ghb


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 5, 2014)

Nah most of em dont crawl outta their pits until at least midday lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

compared to that "pr0n" you were posting last week ched that above is like an orgy in full swing to your fat bird in a bikini.

i reckon it just needed more base nutes for a longer time, still i bet it tasted nice.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> compared to that "pr0n" you were posting last week ched that above is like an orgy in full swing to your fat bird in a bikini.
> 
> i reckon it just needed more base nutes for a longer time, still i bet it tasted nice.


Agreed on both mate very bad mite infestation causes shit like that haha !! not into a bigger dick contest on here but ill show u how to grow las' s lemon mate no yellowing of leaves nothin colas as big as yr arms and ill smash the 5oz he got out of the 6litre airpot lol my biggest was 8 oz from a 6litre airpot there are pictures on here ill dig em out if ya wanna lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nah most of em dont crawl outta their pits until at least midday lol


Fuckin cant sleep mate


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

can't sleep? have you been up all night or something cause you shouldn't be sleeping at this hour anyway!.

full english is on the cards i think, kush vape to start the day i think


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> sorry lemon king but las was the real lemon master, you re just the prince.
> 
> about 20 members on here have grown this cut, but here is how las used to roll
> 
> ...


ha was he fuck i wouldn't even let him clean my robes.....lol

he might have been bought to fame with a £7 cut and some nice foot tall plants....buy royalty.....nigga please! Lol

his cut ain't even that lemony.....

anyways i wouldn't call myself the king unless i had some royal buds to back it up......

so chedz looks like its battle of the lems lol....ukthread decider .......

Lets get ready tooooookol ruuuuuuimmmmmmmmble........ Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Agreed on both mate very bad mite infestation causes shit like that haha !! not into a bigger dick contest on here but ill show u how to grow las' s lemon mate no yellowing of leaves nothin colas as big as yr arms and ill smash the 5oz he got out of the 6litre airpot lol my biggest was 8 oz from a 6litre airpot there are pictures on here ill dig em out if ya wanna lmao


i wana see emmmmm

hopefully this battle of the lens will liven this thread up abit....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alittle somethin to wet yr appetite lol good call G its already on the cooker with my personal chef infrong of it lol https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2372072d1350166483-mary-j-gift-im-gonna-2012-10-12-21.23.51.jpg https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2372066d1350166374-mary-j-gift-im-gonna-2012-10-12-21.24.48.jpg


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin cant sleep mate


lol I have a 3yr old daddys girl so im up at 9am every morning like it or not lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ha was he fuck i wouldn't even let him clean my robes.....lol
> 
> he might have been bought to fame with a £7 cut and some nice foot tall plants....buy royalty.....nigga please! Lol
> 
> ...


remember ive still got them lemon bagseed here if ya ever wanted to swap em for summat as ill prob never run em


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol I have a 3yr old daddys girl so im up at 9am every morning like it or not lmao


Mate I was on here till 2am last night and was up at 6 30am to turn me flower lights off fuckin frost all over 5-6hrs sleep is more than enough for any1


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought you lot might like this UK vs USA lol
[video=youtube;hDhI-K0aAk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDhI-K0aAk8[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Aye my grow used to get me up early now I don't roll out a bed till bout 10 or 11 Lol proper lazy fucker now...I can't see what I'm looking at in them pics chedz get ice to blow em up when he gets his finger out his arse haha....I've got a few gth#1 seeds but they came off 1 of plants!! I started 3 last year they were about 3 week into flower and stinkin lovely like lemon and peng Lol but then the little piggies came


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mate I was on here till 2am last night and was up at 6 30am to turn me flower lights off fuckin frost all over 5-6hrs sleep is more than enough for any1


yeah i know what ya mean, i will be up for work at 3:45am in the morning lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is any 1 else avin trouble seeing pics lol yh sae fuckin some would sleep there life away fuck that ive shit to do peeps to c


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha lemonking and GHB must of seen em they ve fooked off no lol come on lemon get ya pics out brah


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

i've already won, i had a real clone only but i lost it lol. it was lemony as fuck but had something else i've not seen since, the resin was unreal on this girl and she always produced amazing quantities.

i wonder if she is still about somehwere?.

my first run of her (and first ever grow)















my second grow






my mtes first ever grow that i set up for him, he had 40 of these under 1200w







/\now that was a clone only strain/\, a gram per watt with no veg and some serious hash to be made, i got it from a group who have been growing for over 20 years but they are all either dead or locked up now so i doubt i will ever get her back in my life


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Its good G but im sure you d rather 20 like this lol 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1823328d1317937799-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-06-19.47.27.jpghttps://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1827694d1318181066-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under-2011-10-09-10.18.39.jpg
As I said brah no dick contest here you ll see how I roll if ya stuck around might just start a new thread with uk clone onlys and the slh not sure just yet tho


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

nah i think i prefer mine, sure you have a lot of weed but i know it took longer than 10 weeks from cutting and you certainly never got a gram per watt in that grow, plus a lot of the weight would have been in the middle section so quality would be all over the place.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks shit hot that does with no veg fookin sweet


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol G they were 20 clones took from a flowering plant obviously they needed turnin back to veg ya nutta av u tried just flowering a clone took from a flowerin plant ? Check out the journal im sure it was a g a watt unsure ive done over that many grows since lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> i've already won, i had a real clone only but i lost it lol. it was lemony as fuck but had something else i've not seen since, the resin was unreal on this girl and she always produced amazing quantities.
> 
> i wonder if she is still about somehwere?.
> 
> ...


Quick question G wot was the size of the room and weight u pulled from the 40 ? Lol just adding somethin up haha


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

i haven't hit a gram per watt for a while either, it is like i'm going backwards sometimes lol.

i've been testing a lot of strains and multi straining or rushing crops out for one reason or another.

the blue pit i recently done is ok (1800g from 2400w) but it took me nearly 6 months to get out so i class it as a failure even though it is some of the sickest weed i've ever seen. 

vaping some now and it has made that brekkie go right through me!


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Quick question G wot was the size of the room and weight u pulled from the 40 ? Lol just adding somethin up haha


8x4 tent, averaged one oz per plant


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> i haven't hit a gram per watt for a while either, it is like i'm going backwards sometimes lol.
> 
> i've been testing a lot of strains and multi straining or rushing crops out for one reason or another.
> 
> ...


Fuck G 1800gram is neva a failure how many u put under the wattage tho and 6mnths u could of pulled 2 maybe 3 off in that time !! Off the 20 exo I pulled 73oz13g done in say 12wks but like I said that was cus of takin cuts off a flowering plant !! I reckon I could of done it in 10 wks at a push the trimming the fuckers is the hardest part being exo and the foxtailing it did lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

i went away for a fortnight holiday and my mate killed my plants lol, they were 3 and a half weeks in 12/12 and i had my kush vegging ready to go in after. so i had to put them in as babies and flower them pre maturely without training properly.

here is what i came home to











so i had to put my kush in like this for a week then flipped






and my cheese mum for good measure






it ended up something like this (this was 2 weeks before harvest)

[video=youtube;37n5J_azz9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37n5J_azz9s[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Scrap the black puddin tho bruugghh Lol I'm.gonna have to knock summert up now that's made me all hank

Shiit iI remember that pic when your mate killed em all that's one nasty site man bet it killed ya when u came home Lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

you jokin? that was the best bit!.

it was only half a full breakfast though, no shrooms, tomatoes, hash browns, white pudding or haggis lol anyone else like anything else with theirs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Nah it don't taste too bad but its just knowing what it is that puts me off lol that white puddings nasty tackle aswell tried that in preston....I like mashed tata with cheese and make little hash browns with em then fry em bostin...fried onions now and again aswell


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Cmon youuuuu raaaams


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 5, 2014)

U got enough toast there g? Lol. I'm with shawny, away with the black puds. and mushrooms and hash browns are a must. Topped with a bit of brown sauce. Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

you had better win shawny with forest doing so well, looks like big sam is for the chop surely.

the dog got my leftovers spoon, didn't do the lot today as i was sober eating it, stoned i would have wiped my plate clean lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 5, 2014)

What score is it shawny?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> you jokin? that was the best bit!.
> 
> it was only half a full breakfast though, no shrooms, tomatoes, hash browns, white pudding or haggis lol anyone else like anything else with theirs?


u forgot the fruit pudding & tattie scones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha can't believe they just won 5-0 the red dog fuckers Lol can't see us doin too well against Chelsea tho I'm tryna find a live stream now can't do it on me phone gonna have to get the lappy out


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 5, 2014)

Search for sportz world shawny. Full hd streaming


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 5, 2014)

U watch the game yesterday sambo??? I kno ya will be lurking some where lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 5, 2014)

well my team just won 4-0 and still remain unbeaten in the league this season, happy days !


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

not much of a league though eh gary?! hahaha. would you be up for coming to the prem? 

it would make for some great games i reckon, we already got the best of welsh why not make a gb premier league?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree, think we should let a few of the Scottish teams in (Celtic nd rangers the obv candidates). The fa said they would welcome the idea but they would have to start in leauge 2 or something like that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Lappys about fucked I'll just stick radio on instead fuck it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2014)

breakfast was bag of exo vape, followed by another, coffee, and all the following....organic ...coconut yogurt with hemp protein, 2 oranges and a pear, 3 fried eggs and beans, 6 beef sausage and glass fresh squeezed oj.......and yes unlike ghb I need ketchup with it......fukin ell its like fb.....just scratched me arse


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

0-0 half time sounds like were just hanging on lol

U like them beef sausages don't ya...I've never had em I think..I always go for Lincolnshire or Cumberland mmmm mmmmm


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> .organic ...coconut yogurt with hemp protein, 2 oranges and a pear, and glass fresh squeezed oj...... I need ketchup with it......


fuuuuuck me zedd what's the fucks happening there....was you wearing ya birds draws when you went all.organic......lol....

ghbs looked near the mark....i like me bubble n sweak wiv mine.....breaded mushis.....n if im Marvin i have it all and add a.chicken burger, or dippers wedges and oinion rings.....and i do a fried slice cut a hole in it and fry the egg in the centre untill RUNNY 

tommy k is fucking filthy....i hate it....and brown sauce if it ain't HP it ain't happening......

i had a fry up for dinner last night.....i don't do it often but i like it, eating a fry up at night just feels abit naughty lool


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> .organic ...coconut yogurt with hemp protein, 2 oranges and a pear, and glass fresh squeezed oj...... I need ketchup with it......


fuuuuuck me zedd what's the fucks happening there....was you wearing ya birds draws when you went all.organic......lol....

ghbs looked near the mark....i like me bubble n sqweak wiv mine.....breaded mushis.....n if im Marvin i have it all and add a.chicken burger, or dippers wedges and oinion rings.....and i do a fried slice cut a hole in it and fry the egg in the centre untill RUNNY 

tommy k is fucking filthy....i hate it....and brown sauce if it ain't HP it ain't happening......

i had a fry up for dinner last night.....i don't do it often but i like it, eating a fry up at night just feels abit naughty lool


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> i've already won, i had a real clone only but i lost it lol. it was lemony as fuck but had something else i've not seen since, the resin was unreal on this girl and she always produced amazing quantities.
> 
> i wonder if she is still about somehwere?.
> 
> ...


that last pick looks exactly like matta lemon stinky....doesnt stretch at all really and produces nugs that look just like that....the same one that's in your jurno.....im sure that's what it is.....if you had it around 5 years ago....its the f1s ....the f2s brung out other smells...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> fuuuuuck me zedd what's the fucks happening there....was you wearing ya birds draws when you went all.organic......lol....
> 
> ghbs looked near the mark....i like me bubble n sqweak wiv mine.....breaded mushis.....n if im Marvin i have it all and add a.chicken burger, or dippers wedges and oinion rings.....and i do a fried slice cut a hole in it and fry the egg in the centre untill RUNNY
> 
> ...


no mate they woulnt fit.....I eat organic, have done so for 4 years......used to be very unhealthy with a nasty habit....detox meant going organic and a few other things and never felt bettr.....don't eat shite chicken and don't touch pig either fukin garbage meat, im like a vegan who eats lots of meat and cheese with it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no mate they woulnt fit.....I eat organic, have done so for 4 years......used to be very unhealthy with a nasty habit....detox meant going organic and a few other things and never felt bettr.....don't eat shite chicken and don't touch pig either fukin garbage meat, im like a vegan who eats lots of meat and cheese with it lol


surprising to hear still though mate you don't come across as being remotely into organic etc....so you rate it then...is organic expensive??

i get all my fruit and veg from the market.....doubt its organic....still looks better then tescos.....lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> not much of a league though eh gary?! hahaha. would you be up for coming to the prem?
> 
> it would make for some great games i reckon, we already got the best of welsh why not make a gb premier league?



i thought it was a gd idea years ago when they 1st talked about it in the papers, now im not so sure tho, 
and as for Celtic & Rangers being the main candidates, wtf dont u lot know Rangers are in the scottish 2nd division now lmao, they are struggling to beat teams with only amatuer part time players lol,

and come next year and the independence referendum i dont think Scotland will be part of GB anymore as im pretty sure we will all vote to be an independent nation, so dont know how that wud work if we were to have teams in the EPL


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck me I thought I was in a scottish fuckin cafe then ya silly fuckers haha u know its sunday rite ya should be talkin about ya beef dinner yorkie puds few slices of gammon with roast tattas peas broccoli carrots and parsnips Cabbage with thick bisto gravy ya silly cunts lmfao well that wot ive had haha brekkie was a blt with mayo hmm could just eat another fucker now lol still to decide wot pudding is??????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 5, 2014)

u lucky bastard chedz, my wife is on a diet so no big sunday dinner for me, instead 2nite im having the same as her which consists of 2 baked spuds, cheese, coleslaw & salad, and as for pudding.........whats that??? lol think im gonna need to do the shopping from now on while she dieting im gonna fade away if i have to eat like this for too long


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u lucky bastard chedz, my wife is on a diet so no big sunday dinner for me, instead 2nite im having the same as her which consists of 2 baked spuds, cheese, coleslaw & salad, and as for pudding.........whats that??? lol think im gonna need to do the shopping from now on while she dieting im gonna fade away if i have to eat like this for too long


Fuck me lad she sounds like she needs the sack jus cus she is dieting means your on the bread roll to lmfao fuck that u need atleast 3 cooked meals and I mean like sunday dinners a wk my misses does that weight watcher bollox but yano if I had to luve like that id cut me throat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah its the weight watchers one she on, 
im gonna start cooking all me own dinners from now on (prob best anyway the wifes a shite cook), can get some nice sirloin, gammon and lamb with fried chips all to myself, well i might share it with the kids if im feeling generous.
fuck it ive decided im taking myself out to the pub for a mixed grill lunch 2morro, all this talk of food is making me hungry and im sure the spuds im just about to eat aint gonna do much other than make me hungrier


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still undecided about desert lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Listen to you all with ur fake frys lol, a fry ain't a fry without soda bread, Potatoe bread and a fried pancake. Just back from work, fuck this working Sunday shite but it has to be done


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Take it ur not workin ATM chedz? U seemed to be well into ur work before u disappeared, any plans gettin back at it?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Listen to you all with ur fake frys lol, a fry ain't a fry without soda bread, Potatoe bread and a fried pancake. Just back from work, fuck this working Sunday shite but it has to be done


Fuck that american bollox for a fry up its all about sausage bacon pork or lamb chops eggs beans toms mushrooms black pudding toast b+b tea or coffee all deoendin if ive had a drink the day before lmao american canna eat like us haha its the fatest nation on earth for a reason 1 being they eat a load of bollox haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Take it ur not workin ATM chedz? U seemed to be well into ur work before u disappeared, any plans gettin back at it?


Why u say that bro yh im back at my old job was back a few days bein back out lol looks good on probation to lol can get away with murder just blame work if I dont turn up the gaffa sticks up for me haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck that american bollox for a fry up its all about sausage bacon pork or lamb chops eggs beans toms mushrooms black pudding toast b+b tea or coffee all deoendin if ive had a drink the day before lmao american canna eat like us haha its the fatest nation on earth for a reason 1 being they eat a load of bollox haha


Sausage, bacon, eggs, beans, tomatoe, mushroom, soda bread, Potatoe bread, tea and toast and maybe a pancake......this is called an Ulster fry, fuckall yankee about it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pancakes are american bro fuck dat bollox for brekkie lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

order some blue pit seeds now!
[video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU[/video]

this is some tasty shit alright, keep killing the battery on my vape so i will have to break out the volcano for a proper session.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Why u say that bro yh im back at my old job was back a few days bein back out lol looks good on probation to lol can get away with murder just blame work if I dont turn up the gaffa sticks up for me haha


Just askin m8, I'd say before u disappeared 90% off ur posts wer from the fuckin work van when ur lyin rained off ye fucker lol. I work round sites as well chedz and I'd go fuckin mad lyin about with no work


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Pancakes are american bro fuck dat bollox for brekkie lol


Im talkin about shop bought pancakes in packets u usually toast, get them in the pan with the fry


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> order some blue pit seeds now!
> [video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU[/video]
> 
> this is some tasty shit alright, keep killing the battery on my vape so i will have to break out the volcano for a proper session.


Wots it sayin without a cure G does it match up to exo livers psychosis ??


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just askin m8, I'd say before u disappeared 90% off ur posts wer from the fuckin work van when ur lyin rained off ye fucker lol. I work round sites as well chedz and I'd go fuckin mad lyin about with no work


Yh mate could nt wait to get back tbh made the misses fone em tell em I was out haha just said turn up wen im out and she would sort it out with probation alot has changed tho tbh a company called altrad brought the place for 38million and health and safety are all over us lol still killa money mind so you do as y told tbf


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate could nt wait to get back tbh made the misses fone em tell em I was out haha just said turn up wen im out and she would sort it out with probation alot has changed tho tbh a company called altrad brought the place for 38million and health and safety are all over us lol still killa money mind so you do as y told tbf


Im on a job at the min, all cash and no health and safety lol, fuck that hat, vest, glasses and gloves shit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Now thats at a a fuckin fry!!!!


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

it's different, instead of that sweet smell you get with the clone onlies this is a lot more obnoxious and almost rancid. i would go as far as saying it won't be for some people, especially inexperienced tokers. i smoked a joint of trim last night and it absolutely clobbered my taste buds, i woke up tasting it today.

it smells like a pair of surgical gloves filled with raspberries and a very slight hint of the fuely kushy gin and tonic with a lime wedge.

the plant give me over 4oz and it was tiny! i mean it had 4 mains that only got as fat as a can of red bull with big internode spacing, surprised me really.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

That looks more like a man vs food jobby Lol...well my Sunday dinner consists of mince and onions in gravy with peas carrots broccoli and roast tatas thatl do me  

Shit ghb that Pitt looks nice n sticky man good job


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im on a job at the min, all cash and no health and safety lol, fuck that hat, vest, glasses and gloves shit


Fairplay bro gotta be done tbh fuck me with cash lyin about how else would I say I earned it lol id be fucke over an tbh I dont need it after being gone for 8 mnth !! The misses played it well tho and watched wot she was doin while I was gone so I ve promised her a holiday in the next few mnths wen im all back up and running !!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's different, instead of that sweet smell you get with the clone onlies this is a lot more obnoxious and almost rancid. i would go as far as saying it won't be for some people, especially inexperienced tokers. i smoked a joint of trim last night and it absolutely clobbered my taste buds, i woke up tasting it today.
> 
> it smells like a pair of surgical gloves filled with raspberries and a very slight hint of the fuely kushy gin and tonic with a lime wedge.
> 
> the plant give me over 4oz and it was tiny! i mean it had 4 mains that only got as fat as a can of red bull with big internode spacing, surprised me really.


Wot are the pips going for now G?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Auto's.


Group Shot's.


Exo SCROG's.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Ain't you got anything you can put them exos on top of to get em same height as the others? They might lose out a bit been that low?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Auto's.
> View attachment 2952279
> 
> Group Shot's.
> ...


Fair play yorkie you ve more patience than me bro they would of been flowerin long ago


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ain't you got anything you can put them exos on top of to get em same height as the others? They might lose out a bit been that low?


They're going in the loft under a 400w on their own when I've finished fucking about with the space.



exodus0408 said:


> Fair play yorkie you ve more patience than me bro they would of been flowerin long ago


They all got flipped new years day mate.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can every1 look on page 10766 I asked a serious question my lemons are trainin there fuckin selves and I aint neva seen fuck all like it lol any ideas ?????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Can every1 look on page 10766 I asked a serious question my lemons are trainin there fuckin selves and I aint neva seen fuck all like it lol any ideas ?????


I've never seen that before either but I wouldn't worry about it.

The purple striped stems says your PH is too low though.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

That scrog is a work of art well done yorky....how did you attach the screens.....any comments on method...

what is it 5" from top of pot to screen well done.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've never seen that before either but I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> The purple striped stems says your PH is too low though.


Would nt know mate but they look healthy enough and always had a purple striped stem since I had it same as the clone onlys bro just genetics I think!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> That scrog is a work of art well done yorky....how did you attach the screens.....any comments on method...
> 
> what is it 5" from top of pot to screen well done.....


4 bamboo cane lengths duct taped round the pots and then the screens wedged into place and duct taped to the canes.
Parcel string tying the branches where I want them.

Screens are 9.5cm from the top of the pots, I now realise that's a little too low for comfort.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Would nt know mate but they look healthy enough and always had a purple striped stem since I had it same as the clone onlys bro just genetics I think!!


 It's a the sign of a Phosphorus deficiency brought about by a little too low PH, up your PH a touch and the stems new growth will go green again.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a the sign of a Phosphorus deficiency brought about by a little too low PH, up your PH a touch and the stems new growth will go green again.


As I said mate fuck knows ill see if it gets any worse dont own any ph ppm meters so I av nt a clue will keep an eye on it tho !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Dog S1, A.


Dog S1, B.
(This one's starting to reek of piss,a proper acrid ammonia stench)



Anesthesia.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Aye that b dog looks a lil better than A..smells like piss aye I wonder if that's why its called dog lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck am them slippers yorkie lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

R u a yam yam ched?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck am them slippers yorkie lol


Lol, no mate. they're canvas Puma's.

I do own slippers though!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone remember the British horse meat scandal?
Well while flipping through Fridays issue of 'Metro' newspaper on a train I found this snippet and saved it just for you guys.



You couldn't fucking write this shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

And I've just noticed the Kuwait divorce underneath it......


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Everyone remember the British horse meat scandal?
> Well while flipping through Fridays issue of 'Metro' newspaper on a train I found this snippet and saved it just for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2952439
> ...


ha ha those fukers love a bit o donkey, scorpion. screaming monkey brain but even the riceeyes balk at fox....it must be rank


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And I've just noticed the Kuwait divorce underneath it......


you missed the end bit which reads.........with bread rather than a fork ..........from her urethra..........fussy bitches these a.rabs


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 5, 2014)

When you guys dry how long it take on average? Been 6 days with the blue cheese on the rack. Lost its smell normally comes back but just thought this strain wouldn't loose it's smell cause its such a smell strain. Next I am actually gonna try the brown bags after 5 days of being on the rack to slow it down.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 5, 2014)

5 days hanging then jar up,, it aint rocken science

and chedz lol,, if it fits its going in,,, lol too right... dont like seing a empty space in my grow room, maks me sleep very unhappily


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> When you guys dry how long it take on average? Been 6 days with the blue cheese on the rack. Lost its smell normally comes back but just thought this strain wouldn't loose it's smell cause its such a smell strain. Next I am actually gonna try the brown bags after 5 days of being on the rack to slow it down.


A week to 10 days on average if you're growing decent sized colas, 2 weeks max.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> When you guys dry how long it take on average? Been 6 days with the blue cheese on the rack. Lost its smell normally comes back but just thought this strain wouldn't loose it's smell cause its such a smell strain. Next I am actually gonna try the brown bags after 5 days of being on the rack to slow it down.


clone onlys take me 3 days hang in flower room followed by 24 hr bown bag in same enviro, then out the door...........seed strains take much longer for a decent smoke so dry a bit slower like u r planning...the brown bag adds a lovely aroma to the finished bud imo


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

I have never seen a difference in seed & clone only drying times ? Where do you find this stuff lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeh I used to like the old paper bag way when the stalks bend and near enough snap but don't that's when their ready for paper bag for a day or so then jar...I've done it zippie bags and sucked all the air out that weren't a bad way


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Rolla, pretty much good to go by the end of the week mate.

Just waiting on 1 more.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers yorkie much appreciated mate .


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2014)

I heard you guys liked clone only's but damn zeddd hahahaha


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I heard you guys liked clone only's but damn zeddd hahahaha


Hahahahaha


----------



## yidarmy (Jan 5, 2014)

it well known that the co's dont need no cure and dont turn to the shitty hay smelling weed on just a dry so yes you can have the co's ready to go much quicker than the vast majority of seed strains which need a cure to get the flavour n smell back out, maybe zedd worded it wrong but its true.....


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

Still disagree with you yid . I have grown seed strains which don't lose any aroma To be honest with you I have never grown weed which has lost its aroma . I have read many threads about this problem . But from my experience in growing & smoking the only weed which does get that hey smell is it's either been dried too quick in the first place , cut down early or too late & other factors . I have never grown weed which has this hey smell . Just my opinion of course


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 5, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Still disagree with you yid . I have grown seed strains which don't lose any aroma To be honest with you I have never grown weed which has lost its aroma . I have read many threads about this problem . But from my experience in growing & smoking the only weed which does get that hey smell is it's either been dried too quick in the first place , cut down early or too late & other factors . I have never grown weed which has this hey smell . Just my opinion of course


so your saying all the seed strains out there smell just like the co's on just a dry??? behave yaself lmao. that must be why the co's have been kept alive near 30yr cause they just like any other seed strain lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

So whoose got what clone only atm.....which cuts did that old user dambo have.....

im feeling exo has to be the way to go.....has no one ever selfed one....even through stressing it??

did anyone ever cure some was it even better??

i had the hay smell on and off.....according to rcclarke from mem
...its the gases from the breakdown of shit in the plant.....i have had it and you do have to cure to bring back some smell...

if you jar while the hay smell is still being given off it will never go!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> So whoose got what clone only atm.....which cuts did that old user dambo have.....
> 
> im feeling exo has to be the way to go.....has no one ever selfed one....even through stressing it??


I've got Exo and I'm gonna self/feminise it after this run.

My local grow shop owner is opening a head shop and he's gonna flog my beans, feminised Cheese is a good place to start for some easy cash I reckon.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> So whoose got what clone only atm.....which cuts did that old user dambo have.....
> 
> im feeling exo has to be the way to go.....has no one ever selfed one....even through stressing it??
> 
> ...


that dambo cunt had the main four that people grow in this thread, i heard when he first got em he dished em out to many then got the arse at people expecting them for nowt and started charging 25 a piece for em lol

exo is only the way to go if you no how to grow her imo the flavour can be fucked up much easier on the exo than it can on the rest but exo finishes quicker than them all so if ya churning out grow after grow for coin then exo i suppose is the way to grow.

@yman if it was that easy whys it not been done before, ive tasted a lot of seed cheese strains and none taste like the exo cut?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2014)

i would like to say tho as nice as the co's are with a good dry n a long cure theres soooo many strains out there that will match or beat them, but its a time thing you spend near 3months growin the shit you want to convert it to cash as soon as and dont want to have to cure etc in order to get the best price, that blue pit is honestly some of the best weed i ever smoked and im not a newb to smoking this year id have been puffing 20yrs, if i could rec any seed strain it would be the bluepit.

i think the first jar is the bluepit the others are dogkush and a strain called choc heaven, sorry bout the jagger n the tabs i presume i was pretty fucking mashed when i took said pic lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

Did I say all the seed strains sambo ? I have defiantly grown smellier seed strains of a dry only than clone only's . was it nicer , stronger yielded more than the clone only . Probably not in some cases but my sour flame og & a few others beat my phsycosis & exo without a cure . I have grown some fantastic seed grows . They are just a bit of a pain in the ass growing from seed all the time. I wish I had kept cuts of some of my seed grows I would of picked them than some of the clone onlys 100% . You guys get caught up in these clone onlys shit .


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> so your saying all the seed strains out there smell just like the co's on just a dry??? behave yaself lmao. that must be why the co's have been kept alive near 30yr cause they just like any other seed strain lol


You should know its because of specific traits, lol. Its not some alien weed that does not need cure.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

Some of the shit I've been reading in this rollitup recently .


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 5, 2014)

rolla i dont doubt and i know for fact with a cure theres many a better a strain but from experience i stick with what i say theres very few that beat the co's on just a dry and thats why they been around so long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> @yman if it was that easy whys it not been done before, ive tasted a lot of seed cheese strains and none taste like the exo cut?


It has, Kaliman's Cheese #1 apparently.

It's only to get some coin out of the muppets first, I'm not trying to make an Exo copy.
The divvys round here want feminised beans he says and a Cheese cross or something with Cheese in the name sells so feminised Exo it is.

If they want a cut of the proper then it's going to cost em, simple.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 5, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i would like to say tho as nice as the co's are with a good dry n a long cure theres soooo many strains out there that will match or beat them, but its a time thing you spend near 3months growin the shit you want to convert it to cash as soon as and dont want to have to cure etc in order to get the best price, that blue pit is honestly some of the best weed i ever smoked and im not a newb to smoking this year id have been puffing 20yrs, if i could rec any seed strain it would be the bluepit.
> 
> i think the first jar is the bluepit the others are dogkush and a strain called choc heaven, sorry bout the jagger n the tabs i presume i was pretty fucking mashed when i took said pic lol


Out of them samples I had the one labeld the chocolate heaven definitely beat the rest?? Unless someone got the labels mixed up after his pill and Jaegermeister lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It has, Kaliman's Cheese #1 apparently.
> 
> It's only to get some coin out of the muppets first, I'm not trying to make an Exo copy.
> The divvys round here want feminised beans he says and a Cheese cross or something with Cheese in the name sells so feminised Exo it is.
> ...


yea ive seen the kaliman stuff on the net....never tried it because on the net everyone also says all cheese from seeds is shit.....

if you really wana fuck up the Muppets make s1s n sell em as exo og kush.....theyll fly right out the door....


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 5, 2014)

You all use the brown paper bags then? I won't lie I've never bothered just dried and when the stems snap ill shove it in the jar. Nothing's around longer than a week so don't see if it gets better. Alot of my strains all smell quite similar so thinking could it be i need the brown paper bags then to cure it for weeks in the jar? I get good weed from dealers and can't imagine they bother to do all that to be honest.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

So this is the way I'm running things at the moment . Scrogging & topping with a bit of super cropping .these were a week today ( Monday ) 

 Took tonight . Flipping tonight . 1.2m tent . Veg under a 600mh flower in 600 duel spec hps . 3 Critical + from cut . Let the fun begin &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

Nutes . Coco a&b Rhizo , cannazym + boost


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 5, 2014)

To be honest what I've always got I've had no complains and my small tent I done two different strains and could smell the difference. Thinking the blue cheese is still abit wet and that's why it aint got its smell back yet. I chopped a week Tuesday so few more days. Some stems snap but others not properly and more jus bend plus bud seems squeezable lol dunno if that's a real word.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2014)

rolla talking shit to himself lol.........CO s are sold 4 days from chop...end of............seed strains take longer.....fact.......so know what your chattin b4 u make a total fukin dik of yourself


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you for real you daft cunt ? Your telling me every seed strain takes takes longer to dry & cure & sell than co ? Bollocks there's only person chatting shit zed & that's you . Can't sell seed strains before clone onlys. Hahahahaha I could give you a cut of anything & I bet your dumb ass would sell it in 4 days people will buy the name before they've even seen it . Explore the seed world Zed what seeds have. You grown . You've got me all intrested now lolpl


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Are you for real you daft cunt ? Your telling me every seed strain takes takes longer to dry & cure & sell than co ? Bollocks there's only person chatting shit zed & that's you . Can't sell seed strains before clone onlys. Hahahahaha I could give you a cut of anything & I bet your dumb ass would sell it in 4 days people will buy the name before they've even seen it . Explore the seed world Zed what seeds have. You grown . You've got me all intrested now lolpl


ur obviously a hobby grower mate, no nothing of having to do this to feed mouths u cunt.?....everyone who knows their shit can get exo outta the door in 5 days and its a banging smoke..same for livers and psycho, and if you paid attention to what ive said in the thread u would know the seed strains I grow, u can also knock em out quick but they taste wrong, they need a slower dry....if u grew cannabis for a living which u don't cos ur always on the beg on here...."orite lads anyone near...name ur shithole town.....need summin" you would know this or maybe we are all wrong mr 3ftx3ft


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Always so full of love zeddd haha


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahahahah touched a nerve have I zedd lmao . Still banging on about how superior co are . Zzzzzzzzzzz . I don't have the luxery of growing as a job as I work a full time job . Just because I grow as a hobby that makes me less qualified to know about growing ? Do me a favour will you . Always on the beg ? Last time I checked begging was asking for something without any intention of paying for it have I ever ever done that nope. I ask on here simply because it worked before . I would do the same if anybody was down my way working . 

I have grown seed strains which match co at dry . If you haven't then you need to stop what your doing stop giving out false FACTS ! Your theory is wrong end of because I have proved it wrong & there will be many people out there who disagree with you . Soo stop trying to come across as this superior grower because you ain't . FACT ! !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone harvested recently n got anything left to send out with the fairy?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 6, 2014)

Thats not love, thats a manipulating bitch. Was funny for a moment, but now its just sad. Happy growing lads. outtahere


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Everybody who knows exo can get it out the door in 5 days lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

My blue dream an bubba kush flew out the door after about 4 or 5 days drying he wanted it all I had to keep a few oz for me self lol...the stinkiest I've done tho is gth#1 that shit was fucking immense....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Fuck me im off for a few hrs and there is bitchin goin on lmao tbf I ve tried the paper bag with the exo and tbh there ay much diffrence than just baggin up wen dry! Still a stench and always will be lol the most its took to dry is around 6 days but that was left in total darkness with fan and 4 inch extraction left on. Now as I do perpitual and dry in flower room there is the fan on all the time and lights on has 4+6inch extraction goin on wen I turn lights off I knock the 6inch off as it is nt needed and I can get it out in 4 days all dependin if its damp or dry outside.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't now lads he be telling us we are all wrong .


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

he's the only one in here running 1000w per m2, that's the only reason i'll put up with the moaning knowitall cunt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Everyone got their own views and style and leads to a different finished product I've had the hay smell a couple of times only with 1 strain tho and that was Barney's farm blue cheese i will never buy them fuckin beans ever again they were my very first purchase tho...every other strain I've run has been peng apart from freebies but even they were a decent smoke....ain't got a clue bout clone onlies but I do know they were once a seed no???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> he's the only one in here running 1000w per m2


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

C`mon now lads focus, I know you all love an argument but I need to find some weed dammit lmao


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


lololol

yeah you are right there, aint seen diddly from zedd except a few beheadings.

show us your grow you miserable swine!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

I feel for ya there sae mate what's up is it dry round your way?


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

sae mail m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I feel for ya there sae mate what's up is it dry round your way?


Not exactly dry mate, more a case of its damp round here lol, only thing anyone can get hold of is damp musty "cheese" for £240-250, lad i know bought one as didnt realise it was damp, got it home n by the time it was dry was down to 18g


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey lads growing weed is about learning just as much as growing but saying things and then calling it fact when Infact it's far from fact then I'll call you out . This site was where I learned a lot of my growing techniques but with good there is bad & I'm sorry zedd your facts are far from it MATE


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> sae mail m8


Not showing anything from you mate


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

lost you addy and guessed must have fucked up lol, still got mine?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> lost you addy and guessed must have fucked up lol, still got mine?


No mate I delete all e-mails from ppl on here the second they are finished with n i dont keep e-mail addys either just to be on the safe side, will PM ya my e-mail addy as only set it up for using with this site


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not exactly dry mate, more a case of its damp round here lol, only thing anyone can get hold of is damp musty "cheese" for £240-250, lad i know bought one as didnt realise it was damp, got it home n by the time it was dry was down to 18g


Some of that 4 day dry stuff was it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not exactly dry mate, more a case of its damp round here lol, only thing anyone can get hold of is damp musty "cheese" for £240-250, lad i know bought one as didnt realise it was damp, got it home n by the time it was dry was down to 18g


Typical for just after crimbo aye does my head in we've a bit a the same round ere damp musky cheese hopefully should be some new in 2yt...there better be I wanna q off the fucker Lol..


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i prefer my weed too wet to too dry any day, not when i'm paying for it though.

i reckon if you dried your weed in the grow room anything would be dry after four days. mine takes a week in a cool dark room but stays sticky.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Some of that 4 day dry stuff was it?


Clone only cheese !? Couldn't of been co must of been seed cheese . Because co cheese is out the door straight away . Lolololol zedd . " rolla reels in his fishing rod ever soo slowly after an enormous bite " It's a big one lads ! ! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

@GHB you have e-mail

@gary you have e-mail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeh the know what u mean about too dry it grinds up to nothing don't it lol my homegrown never went like that most of us tek pride in our weed...the last I sold was bubba kush and it was no where near dry but my man took it all at 190s bless him and got rid of it all the very same night that man can shift drugs lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

I can get some nice gear sae but it's quantity which might be a problem . How much you looking to acquire pall ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I can get some nice gear sae but it's quantity which might be a problem . How much you looking to acquire pall ?


Around 2oz mate, have already had 1 person message me already tho that can probably sort it so will shout ya if he cant lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

No worrys sae


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me im off for a few hrs and there is bitchin goin on lmao tbf I ve tried the paper bag with the exo and tbh there ay much diffrence than just baggin up wen dry! Still a stench and always will be lol the most its took to dry is around 6 days but that was left in total darkness with fan and 4 inch extraction left on. Now as I do perpitual and dry in flower room there is the fan on all the time and lights on has 4+6inch extraction goin on wen I turn lights off I knock the 6inch off as it is nt needed and I can get it out in 4 days all dependin if its damp or dry outside.


I also got a perp and it dries to a beautiful smoke in 4 days...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

ha ha feeling the love this morning, popped my first bean in 1982 so prob seen a few seed strains son, you cant post without mentioning me you faggot lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahaha I just find your stupidness & idiotic claims rather amusing on this miserable Monday morning . Been popping since 1982 you still rave on about clone onlys ?


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i have to admit, i will never let go of the cheese cut i have, no matter how many amazing from seed strains i grow.

they have been kept around for a reason as they do everything well, even with all this lovely kush i have there are still people who want the cheese.

i personally don't care much for it but it's nice to know what you are going to get and seeds are a lottery.

there are a few on here who have sampled zedds product and rate it very highly, how many of us have had your gear?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Everyone got different enviroment so drying etc is gonna be a bit diff ain't it no ones grows are exactly the same what works for one can fail for another I've had some dry in 4-5 days and some take about 9-10 days my house is quite cold and damp in winter and took a lot longer to dry but in the summer fuckin had to be on top if it shit could get flash dryed just hangin in a wardrobe ....nevergrown a c/o tho so ain't got a fookin clue I do know the livers is nice tho and I'd put it up there with the best gear I get round ere


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't said zedd can't grow nice gear . Haven't stated that once ? Soo you've all tried his gear but haven't seen any photos of his grows ? I'm intrested in seeing setup mate ..


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 6, 2014)

I need a half ounce if its going lol....send it to sea hes closer..lol

i hate it when people don't take sides....
zedd im in your side......n no them picks you sent me of you trying to swallow big black Dave whole while smothered in organic yogut....has nothing to do with it....

morning fuckers


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

that was man yoghurt, nothing organic about it!

afternoon you lazy twat!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the know what u mean about too dry it grinds up to nothing


The drier it is the more product you get for your money, simple.

I have to put 8ths in money bags they're that big.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The drier it is the more product you get for your money, simple.
> 
> I have to put 8ths in money bags they're that big.


wtf 1.4 henrys.....no benners....3 henrys for nifty....q 70 ...half 140etc....

i hear some of you are selling product like exo quality similar to ghbs blue pit for next to nothing this is a true crime....

my weed is never crisp n dry its always spongey....takes 2weeks slow dry in pitch black and 2week cure before i thinks its at its best.....

n at its best is were the moneys at..
weva that takes 5days or 15....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeh true that yorkstar ain't u ever had green thats so dry u stick a fat nug in the grinder and it just powders up like theyve dried it in the oven or sumthin? Or not stored properly? God knows only had it a few times tho...haha one of my man uses money bags lmao the only person I've seen use em


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> that was man yoghurt, nothing organic about it!
> 
> afternoon you lazy twat!


hahahaha afternoon you swine


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i use whatever bags are available, fuck i'll even give somebody an 8th wrapped in paper, they moan until they see what is inside.

i certainly won't go to a headshop and buy a load of mj specific bags that just ensure you get fucked for selling if you get nabbed.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Always sold bone dry weed never ever have somebody come up to me & said I'll take the spongy , wet , sticky weed over the bone dry . I've never gone to the dam & bought wet weed that shit be going straight back at them .


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

everybody has their preferences but i like it sticky as possible, not wet, there is a difference.

if i vape dry weed i'll get one or two hits, if it's sticky you can toke all night.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

Been a bit busy...
View attachment 2953255View attachment 2953256View attachment 2953258View attachment 2953259View attachment 2953260View attachment 2953264View attachment 2953265View attachment 2953267View attachment 2953268View attachment 2953269View attachment 2953271View attachment 2953272


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> popped my first bean in 1982


What strain was that and where did it come from?

'The Seedbank' was established in 1984 and I'm near positive 'Cultivators Choice' didn't start advertising until 1985.
'Cultivators Choice' came along with the worlds first hybrid so before that there were only really landraces, even Acapulco Gold wasn't until 1984.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf 1.4 henrys.....no benners....3 henrys for nifty....q 70 ...half 140etc....


There's 3.5g in a Henry.

I do Q's for £45 and this Exo/Dog will be £50.





ghb said:


> everybody has their preferences but i like it sticky as possible, not wet, there is a difference.
> 
> if i vape dry weed i'll get one or two hits, if it's sticky you can toke all night.


You can toke all night because your vaping the moisture content.

And folk marvel at my gram test, no wonder. lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Lookin lovely that wizzard nice n frosty....Yeh I likey green dry n sticky so it grinds up perfect but still sticks together when you dump it out that's just right I'd say...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll have a q then yorkie hahaha £45 not seem them prices for a while cheapest i can get em for is 50 and he ain't had for a while


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What strain was that and where did it come from?
> 
> 'The Seedbank' was established in 1984 and I'm near positive 'Cultivators Choice' didn't start advertising until 1985.
> 'Cultivators Choice' came along with the worlds first hybrid so before that there were only really landraces, even Acapulco Gold wasn't until 1984.


it was bagseed, didn't know what a seed bank was back then, no idea what it was and I didn't flower itcos they stunk the house out and I had to sell them, weed was weed back then in my town and you got some seeds with the weed cos it was shit and if u were brave you would grow them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll have a q then yorkie hahaha £45 not seem them prices for a while cheapest i can get em for is 50 and he ain't had for a while


I'm oldschool mate.
From the days of weighing teenths of proper Goldseal with ha'pennys on brass pan scales.

Yeah sure, I'll give £10 per gram but only if the gears worth it and I'll be the judge of that.
Market value my arse, I wonder why you don't see street E's going for the same price as proper Molly or pub food sniff going for flake money. 

People are afraid to haggle on quality these days, it's not like there is a shortage of product.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it was bagseed, didn't know what a seed bank was back then, no idea what it was and I didn't flower itcos they stunk the house out and I had to sell them, weed was weed back then in my town and you got some seeds with the weed cos it was shit and if u were brave you would grow them


On the window sill aye?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 6, 2014)

ive seen zedds grow, seen shitloads of old grow pics to of his, its REAL peoples lol and its better than most setups here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive seen zedds grow, seen shitloads of old grow pics to of his, its REAL peoples lol and its better than most setups here.


That makes it hearsay at best mate.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That makes it hearsay at best mate.


??? im confused, i really have seen it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Not that I give a shit either way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ??? im confused, i really have seen it lol


Yes but apparently nobody else has so folks are supposed to take your word for it.

Zeddd grows cos Rambo says so......hearsay.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm oldschool mate.
> From the days of weighing teenths of proper Goldseal with ha'pennys on brass pan scales.
> 
> Yeah sure, I'll give £10 per gram but only if the gears worth it and I'll be the judge of that.
> ...


Haha Yeh or using fags to weigh a gram Lol...I know what u mean I always try haggling if it ain't the best nut they know there's always some young nob head who will pay top price and buy 0.8 ten bags Lol its not very often tho cuz he has normally got the peng a leng to be fair


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

lol somebody got the polish boot up the arse this morning didn't they?!


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes but apparently nobody else has so folks are supposed to take your word for it.
> 
> Zeddd grows cos Rambo says so......hearsay.


just saying yman cause i think i am the only person in the thread who has seen it so thought i would say so up to you if you wana beleive me or not, makes no difference to me mate.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

whats going on with you any rambo? you lurk like a cunt, aint you got nothing interesting in your life atm?.

no grow on the horizon?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

ha ha this dog fight is loosing some steam.....u see if u don't have the COs cos no one will sell u them its natural to get bitter and shitty...I ubderstand the emotions involved...and as ve stated b4 I am quite happy to send out little samples of my shit....so much more telling than close up blackbg shots...or not in rollas case....ill put my dope where my mouth is, im here to learn, for example I would love to know how non npk shit works and im lookin in to it cos I saw GHB s grow of the space bomb...still rec batshit and molasses takes some beating...so I am open to new ideas, Rambo taught me a few things re COs so credit where credit is due, whilst im on the subject you are all amazing growers, just growing cannabis is a buzz and some of u blokes smash it but u are not on that list rolla so gtf


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> whats going on with you any rambo? you lurk like a cunt, aint you got nothing interesting in your life atm?.
> 
> no grow on the horizon?


no mate hence the lurking, i aint really got much to add not growing atm so i lurk i been around the thread yrs n like to read it most days n have a post if anything is relevent to me ark at you anyway u been glued to this thread for days lol brekkie looked nice yday, i like black pud what is white pud tho? ive heard of it but never had it.

plus i quite like reading the arguments rather than causing them lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just saying yman cause i think i am the only person in the thread who has seen it so thought i would say so up to you if you wana beleive me or not, makes no difference to me mate.


Lol, me neither mate.

I couldn't care less either way, I was just saying.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

I think white pudding is old dog shit that's gone white


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

dunno rambo google white pudding you lazy twat, all i know is it is great on a breakfast. defo not old dog shit lol

and yes i haven't had much to do the last couple of days, can you tell?

zedd, bloombastic will take time off your cycles, like ripen but with a bit extra. its 0/20/21 and i usually only use 0.5ml per l for less than 2 weeks,


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's 3.5g in a Henry.
> 
> I do Q's for £45 and this Exo/Dog will be £50.
> 
> ...


haha not in londo. Since it went c back to b....

id bite ya hand off for a few q,s atm.....but like you said for the right people....n tbh i just don't think were there yet babes.....lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha this dog fight is loosing some steam.....u see if u don't have the COs cos no one will sell u them its natural to get bitter and shitty...I ubderstand the emotions involved...and as ve stated b4 I am quite happy to send out little samples of my shit....so much more telling than close up blackbg shots...or not in rollas case....ill put my dope where my mouth is, im here to learn, for example I would love to know how non npk shit works and im lookin in to it cos I saw GHB s grow of the space bomb...still rec batshit and molasses takes some beating...so I am open to new ideas, Rambo taught me a few things re COs so credit where credit is due, whilst im on the subject you are all amazing growers, just growing cannabis is a buzz and some of u blokes smash it but u are not on that list rolla so gtf


Zed growing is easy mate sum just read to much into it lol not that its wrong like but wen u over think things you tend to get it wrong !! Yman pointed out yesterday that my ph was to low but ill b fucked if ill worry over it lmao sum would be runnin for the ph up lol i neither up or down lol and they look healthy enough so thats good enough for me tbh with ya new growth has no purple stem yorkie so alls gravy mate!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Well if the saying you get what u pay for is true then bloombastic must be some good shit....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

see your just falling for the 'oh it costs the earth it must be good shit' marketing bollocks. it's totally not worth the coin. canna's boost isn't either.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

screw you don!
i know it sounds expensive but a 35 quid bottle will last for 2 grows of 2400w, it's cheap if anything!


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Everyone got their own views and style and leads to a different finished product I've had the hay smell a couple of times only with 1 strain tho and that was Barney's farm blue cheese i will never buy them fuckin beans ever again they were my very first purchase tho...every other strain I've run has been peng apart from freebies but even they were a decent smoke....ain't got a clue bout clone onlies but I do know they were once a seed no???



funny enough shawn thats the same strain im not happy with. Must be luck of getting a good pheno? ive had mates who have got it and was defiantly barneys and the shit was the dogs bollocks lol.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i've ran barneys twice, the first one was fruity and slightly cheesy but was watered down to the point where if you let it dry out it had nothing really

the second one was nutty as fuck, almost like a lavender it was floral and perfumey and utter bollocks threw the other 3 seeds away!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeh when it was in flower it fookin reeked man stunk the house out but had hardly any flavour Barney's are a massive company and I bet the blue cheese is one of the top sellers I bet they just churn em out anyhow Lol my favorite seed breeders are rare dankness and Humboldt however the next beans I buy are gonna be blue pitt I think Lol that video g put on has twisted my arm lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

i wont be buying any other barneys strain again thats for sure. I didnt mind their liberty haze was first strain i grew and was fluffy as fuck and stunk. Heard bad things about them but thought i smoked others blue cheese and was dank so ill try it. Not impressed at all.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

make your mind up at the weekend shawny, like i said yesterday, the blue pit is defiantely not for some, but if you are anything like me you will love it!.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

am gonna run ugorgs1 next. exo cheese x blues. Gonna do my first scrogg aswell just in the small tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> screw you don!
> i know it sounds expensive but a 35 quid bottle will last for 2 grows of 2400w, it's cheap if anything!



to each his own lad! lets face it though, to get good yield all you need to do is keep a plant in peak condition from start to finish, anything on top is just parlour tricks. PK 13/14 bloombastic whatever will give you a bit more yeah but mostly a negligible amount. my 2 bob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bollocks!!!! just got a call from my landlord to tell my my lease is up 2day, im renewing it for another year but now she is coming to do a home inspection nxt week, looks like im gonna need to hire a van and move everything into that for a day, arrgghhhh !!! 
this is gonna be fun carrying all my equipment and 6, 4ft plants as well as 5 smaller plants out my front door in black bags,


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

that is one hell of a ballache lad, i hope all goes well for you and it's not one of those maybe today maybe tomorrow kind of things, tell her you want her there dead on when she aranges to come and hopefully our babies will be disturbed as little as possible.

and don, honestly i have done a couple of grows without it and they convinced me to keep buying the stuff. it's not the yield i am on about either, everything from the smell, density, taste and amount of resin are effected imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> that is one hell of a ballache lad, i hope all goes well for you and it's not one of those maybe today maybe tomorrow kind of things, tell her you want her there dead on when she aranges to come and hopefully our babies will be disturbed as little as possible


she has told me the day she is coming but cant give an exact time, im gonna move everything at lights off the night before into the van, hopefully she comes early in the morning and i can get it all back in asap, my lights on time is 10am in flower tent so hopefully i can get them back in as close to that as possible.

edit- scrap that she has just txt saying she will be here at 11am so thats not too bad, will lose about 2hr of light that day before i get it all setup again, im sure the girls shud be fine with just that


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

well i hope she isn't your typical woman and has you fucking about all day.

good luck mate, i don't envy you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> and don, honestly i have done a couple of grows without it and they convinced me to keep buying the stuff. it's not the yield i am on about either, everything from the smell, density, taste and amount of resin are effected imo


I have a mate who swears by it too. i've not bought anything new nute wise for donkeys. maybe time for a switch up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

A cpl pics of some of my flowering girls while out for a feed 2day
 my NLB auto, this is getting chopped later 2nite when kids go to bed,


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

looks great, would you say around an oz on her? hard to tell the size from here.

have you got boxes big enough to put your ladies in or you gonna give them the bin bag treatment when you take them to the van.

please be very careful mate, a friend of mine nearly got tied up the other week because somebody spied him taking 70 plants in the house, a bit different i know but you don't know who's watching and how wiley they are.

can't you stash them anywhere in the house or is that too bang on?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Zedd don't get all assy . Do you think I'm bothered weather you think I'm a good grower ? I think your full of shit to be honest with you lolol . You think you know it all and i would be suprised if you know anything . I'm still waiting for your grow pics m8 1000w m2 ? I want to see how good you are because I am soo shit lolol . Be careful what facts your throw out there because I'm all over it . Mr know it all


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 6, 2014)

How long they all been flowering.....they all autos....

if that last one didn't have that that big main id love it more.....looks sexy though...so by ghb saying our babies he has an influence in this grow.....

so what's ya feeding regime and what them bitches getting ghb....im not getting the best from my coco.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

this thread should have a counter for days without a hissy fit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> looks great, would you say around an oz on her? hard to tell the size from here.
> 
> have you got boxes big enough to put your ladies in or you gonna give them the bin bag treatment when you take them to the van.
> 
> ...


i was thinking bout putting all the stuff and plants in the loft but im wary just incase she wants to check up there as thats where my boiler and water storage tank is, if im using a van then it will be black bag treatment as no boxes big enough, where i stay is a small quiet cul de sac there aint anyone here thats of the mind to rob someone especially for weed plants lol, 

im hoping from the look of her to get about 1 and 1/2 maybe even nearer the 2oz as she has some nice fat dense buds, she is in a 10L pot and was grown for 65 days from seed. will take another pic with something as a reference to let u get an idea of her size


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 6, 2014)

Who is rolls joint......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> How long they all been flowering.....they all autos....
> 
> if that last one didn't have that that big main id love it more.....looks sexy though...so by ghb saying our babies he has an influence in this grow.....
> 
> so what's ya feeding regime and what them bitches getting ghb....im not getting the best from my coco.....


no there not all autos only the one auto the rest are just photoperiod plants, the rest were topped but i dont top autos as they dont have enough time to recover properly and still yield well

oh and the girls have been flowering for about 4 weeks now


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

you'd be surprised is all i'm saying, i honestly don't wish for anything bad to happen to you or your family over something so trivial.

people talk, it doesn't matter who they are, one person says to another and before you know it billy big bollocks the crop robber hears about it, i've seen it too many times thats all so be very very careful about how you move them.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

i will be careful m8 i aint taking no chances of getting caught with them lol ive too much to lose if i do and im not just talkin bout plants


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> How long they all been flowering.....they all autos....
> 
> if that last one didn't have that that big main id love it more.....looks sexy though...so by ghb saying our babies he has an influence in this grow.....
> 
> so what's ya feeding regime and what them bitches getting ghb....im not getting the best from my coco.....



don't over water them, that is the biggest mistake i have seen made in coco, i literally drip feed them if possible if not i drown fuck out of them but tlet them dry before i do it again. long story short less water= more resin is what i find.

as for nutes i use canna a and b, pk 13/14, boost,rhizotonic,zym and bloombastic which is made by atami.
i might be going to advanced nutes because they have even more colourful bottles that do nothing apparently and that is my m.o!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

top cola nxt to a 1ltr biobizz btl
 whole plant nxt to a 2ltr juice btl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> make your mind up at the weekend shawny, like i said yesterday, the blue pit is defiantely not for some, but if you are anything like me you will love it!.


Yeh man I like the strong tasty gear the stronger and tastier the better think my tolerance is a little high lol



Garybhoy11 said:


> Bollocks!!!! just got a call from my landlord to tell my my lease is up 2day, im renewing it for another year but now she is coming to do a home inspection nxt week, looks like im gonna need to hire a van and move everything into that for a day, arrgghhhh !!!
> this is gonna be fun carrying all my equipment and 6, 4ft plants as well as 5 smaller plants out my front door in black bags,


Fuckin ell gaz that's a shitter ain't it mate good luck man hope it all goes well....there filling out now aswell arnt they mate...I'd wrap string round em sort a like a Xmas tree to keep em all compact and easy to bag and stop and branches getting snapped


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

well lads im off for now, going to the pub for a mixed grill dinner since i missed it at lunch 2day 

catch ya all laters


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Aye chill with a couple of pints and a nice fat grill that's the way to construct a plan  were gonna have the old takeout pizza tonight from over the road fiver for a large pizza and pisses all over pizza hut


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

umm them chicken wings were good in a crunchy gooey way....love chicken wings, the trainwreck, tangerine dreams vanilla kush, exo liver and psycho are what ive got on atm, fuk me lightmix is shit soon sorted it with some gauano and perlite, cleaned out the act station...barf...and all is well in the jardin.......and rolla ur last post was very funny thanks were you clutching the handbag with both hands ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye chill with a couple of pints and a nice fat grill that's the way to construct a plan  were gonna have the old takeout pizza tonight from over the road fiver for a large pizza and pisses all over pizza hut


Its a few pints of cola and a grill for me mate I'm driving so can't booze till I get home,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Mmmmmm crispy chicken wings with salt n pepper on em fuck me bellys rumbling now....I prefer em off a roast chicken tho I like the really crispy bits right on the end


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed it mate .


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Readin this as I struggle to eat my pork dinna lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

well my dinner was fucking awesome, stuffed now tho


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i hope it was 2 for 1 gary, i'd be hungry after that i reckon.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> i hope it was 2 for 1 gary, i'd be hungry after that i reckon.


no mate it was kids eat free so me and the wife bought dinner and the kids has theirs for nought, i had a starter and desert as well so i couldnt eat another thing right now, not bad tho 2, 3course dinners and drinks for 4 ppl and the bill was only £40 cant complain


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

it's for fuck all like, feel sorry for pub land lords these days.

i live by a two for one but they wont give me two diners unless im with somebody the cunts. i don't go in there much


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's for fuck all like, feel sorry for pub land lords these days.
> 
> i live by a two for one but they wont give me two diners unless im with somebody the cunts. i don't go in there much


cheapest place I ever ate was a workmans caff in southern india, 2p for a rice pancake, 5p for the veg currys, served hundreds of road workers, crackin grub and stoned off me tits, breakfast was egg cuury tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

hahaha liking the new avi pic zedd lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeh when we are in Wrexham the digs had a 2 for 1 offer they did it us for while then after a couple of weeks yhey thought we were takin the piss the stingy fuckers.its mad how cheap some pub grub is I remember a pub in Redhill a dinner and a pint £2.99 u couldn't make it for that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha liking the new avi pic zedd lol


lol no offence to anyone, I just don't do religion


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

look at this lazy bastard, my wee girl just fell on him and he still never woke up or moved lmao View attachment 2953529


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> look at this lazy bastard, my wee girl just fell on him and he still never woke up or moved lmao View attachment 2953529


lovely dog mate, fuk me they tear at the old heartstrings tho, some cunt nicked mine 6 weeks ago....what sorta fukker steals dogs.....no.. I know don't tell me... worlds a sick place for sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Haha bless him with his bone in front if him


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovely dog mate, fuk me they tear at the old heartstrings tho, some cunt nicked mine 6 weeks ago....what sorta fukker steals dogs.....no.. I know don't tell me... worlds a sick place for sure


thanks m8 he's a lovable big brute but he's hyper as fuck only 10 months old so still a puppy, ive had him since he was 10 weeks old, 

thats fucked up its a sad day when ppl are stealing others pets, u no idea who it was ? id e out looking and putting up lost posters to see if anyone said anythng


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha bless him with his bone in front if him


yeah that was one of they foot long rawhide bones abuout an hr ago but he demolished it down to that little bit before falling asleep lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovely dog mate, fuk me they tear at the old heartstrings tho, some cunt nicked mine 6 weeks ago....what sorta fukker steals dogs.....no.. I know don't tell me... worlds a sick place for sure


nice carpet that gaz...I just ruined one exactly the same with a load of nutes......goodbye deposit....got an acid burn in anothother and got an inspection comin where I have to get the whole shebang in a van and off premises , so gaz I feelin that mate I gotta do it every 6 months...repainting the lot.....never any bother mate but take great care


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovely dog mate, fuk me they tear at the old heartstrings tho, some cunt nicked mine 6 weeks ago....what sorta fukker steals dogs.....no.. I know don't tell me... worlds a sick place for sure


we have gangs over here that target dogs n bring em up nort n turn em in for money.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Haha worn himself out on it lmao funny arnt they mine make me piss sometimes there like kids Lol.....Yeh wankers who steal dogs are cunts man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

prob is when u gotta dog they feel a bit like a kid...I know its fuked up to think like that which is why I wont own another............. and I would fuk someone up who did it, also not good, still got me rabbits and chicken s and we get woodpeckers in the garden cos I feed the cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

haha ive done almost the same in my room mate got biogrow all over my carpet so big brown splashes everywhere, im just putting a rug down when the bitch comes to do the inspection nxt week, apart from that all i need to do is paint a bit of the skirting board in the hall cos the dickhead dog chewed the paint off a chunk of it. i moved in 6 mnths ago so this is my 1st insp in this house, shouldnt be any hassle tho and the new lease is for a year so wont need to worry about it again till then. ive got it all planned out what im gonna do, ive scrapped the van idea as it might look dodgy to the neighbours me taking stuff out to the van one day then back into house the nxt, gonna pack all equpment into boxes and cover plants with black bags and stick them in the loft for the few hrs she here. dont think she will go up loft but if she does there will be nothing in view to incriminate me, and i'll stick a plain ona block up there to tackle any odor problems


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> we have gangs over here that target dogs n bring em up nort n turn em in for money.


Aye there called "the gypsies"


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

thank fuk for women eh...the mrs has just produced an oz of 6 week cured livers that she had stashed ......very high like a sativa with a cure fuk me im mingled


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Where did she pull that out from eh?? Lol

Yeh gotta love women...if it went for mine is be in some scum hole or prison I rekon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

So I've been down the grow shop chatting bubbles with the gaffa.

The conversation about Exo went like this.

Me: "So about these Cheese clones, are we gonna sort something out or what?".
Him: "Well how much are they?"
Me: "Going rate is about £30-£50 to randomers but we can sort a nice earner between us"
Him: "£30 for how many?"
Me: "One, £30 each mate"
Him: "Fucking £30!!!!!!!"
Me: "Like I said we can sort it out, I can pass em to you for £15 a pop and you could take £20 for em. It's proper Exodus Cheese, no wannabe shite"
Him: "But if lads are doing 20 plant grows then they'll want 20 clones"
Me: "Yeah, and?"
Him: "Hmmmm"
Me: "Who the fuck buys 20 clones every time they grow anyway? The silly bollocks cash cropper who can't clone himself that's who! 
Anybody else would buy 1 and clone from the mother plant"
Him: "Hmmmm"
Me: "Are you honestly going to stand there with that look on your face and the assumption that dank, 20+ year old clone only strains are changing hands for the same £5-£7 that any Tom, Dick or Harry generic dutch shite does?" 

Fuck me there's some real deluded fuckers in the grow world eh, or am I missing something? I don't think so......


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've been down the grow shop chatting bubbles with the gaffa.
> 
> The conversation about Exo went like this.
> 
> ...


very nice yman, some people just cant see a business opportunity when it is raping their throat, tell him about the tutti frutti that goes for very silly money...ive heard £250 upwards....I would have to know a little more but it is an investment if u can keep em alive.....great cannabis has more to it than fine wine and that goes for 1k bottle at auction ....the future s green


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Any1 who can get me a tutti fruity id happily pay for the fucker no probs they would get a cut free of charge aswell anyway ya knob jockeys I ve got a new thread runnin if you wanna tag along might get hectic but so does hear wanna log how I got on with throwing 4 a wk into flower so hear goe hear is were its at 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/773321-cheddar-comin-back-ya-slh.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> very nice yman, some people just cant see a business opportunity when it is raping their throat, tell him about the tutti frutti that goes for very silly money...ive heard £250 upwards....I would have to know a little more but it is an investment if u can keep em alive.....great cannabis has more to it than fine wine and that goes for 1k bottle at auction ....the future s green



Exactly, I was pricing up a bottle of 'Louis XIII' the other day as a present to myself for after the crop and the cheapest I can get that for is £1600.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

He will come about...just let him ask around first. Get that badboy over to Ireland n ill buy it haha.yeah was on here someone was saying 250 which is a lil steep.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Sound checked ya gay thread out ched Lol I quite like the look of them slh tbh.com lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice.....

You want the black bottled 'Rare Cask' edition for the avi though Zeddd, only 200 ish bottles made every year and it's only sold at auction by invitation.

Bids are in the £15000 range.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Classy cunts


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly, I was pricing up a bottle of 'Louis XIII' the other day as a present to myself for after the crop and the cheapest I can get that for is £1600.


that stuff goes for silly money, a friend was a marketing bod for Diageo he told me about the origin of the johnny walker high brands...they had a glut of barrels left over from the 70 s and 80 s and instead of chuckin the old shit out...they mixed it into a series of very expensive blends and cleaned up....he told me the cost of prem brand whisky was their cake...a fancy bottle of johnny walker is about 8 quid on the glass ware and 3 on the liquid...as they call it...retails for over a ton ffs......cognac is diff tho...im not that ignorant


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that stuff goes for silly money, a friend was a marketing bod for Diageo he told me about the origin of the johnny walker high brands...they had a glut of barrels left over from the 70 s and 80 s and instead of chuckin the old shit out...they mixed it into a series of very expensive blends and cleaned up....he told me the cost of prem brand whisky was their cake...a fancy bottle of johnny walker is about 8 quid on the glass ware and 3 on the liquid...as they call it...retails for over a ton ffs......cognac is diff tho...im not that ignorant


Diageo can lick the sweat off my hairy balls, they market pure shite as premium/super premium to ignorant yuppies (super premium? have a word!).

Don't even get me started on Ciroc, Penka or Sagatiba.....

I was one of the first in the UK to stock either, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Classy cunts


Louis XIII sells for around £125 per 25ml shot, and that's in Bradford.

Fuck knows what they punt it at down south, mind it is THE best cognac money can buy.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Diageo can lick the sweat off my hairy balls, they market pure shite as premium/super premium to ignorant yuppies (super premium? have a word!).
> 
> Don't even get me started on Ciroc or Sagatiba.....
> 
> I was one of the first in the UK to stock either, lol.


I dunno much about booze but I have always liked wine, drank one once in a restaurant...wine called richebourg,,,,fukin hell its the clone only of wine ha....deffo cant afford that shit tho ...but id buy it buy the case if I was minted...which aint happening


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I dunno much about booze but I have always liked wine, drank one once in a restaurant...wine called richebourg,,,,fukin hell its the clone only of wine ha....deffo cant afford that shit tho ...but id buy it buy the case if I was minted...which aint happening


See I'm the opposite, Master Bartender by trade and I don't know about wine.

Well I know as much as I need to know professionally but wine is a whole class of it's own.
You could get lost for years in wine.....


Vodka and Gin are my chosen tipple, I slum it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Jeez louise man it wants to be the best for that price most I've spent on some wine was about £30 and to be fair i didnt really like Lol I do like gallos summer red tho 6.99 lmao...if there was like a 10 yr cured bud tho and it was peng what price would you put on it? Vintage ganja sounds good lol

Vodka and black sambuca for me gin makes me all emotional haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> if there was like a 10 yr cured bud tho and it was peng what price would you put on it? Vintage ganja sounds good lol


I'd chuck it in the bin, it'd be fucked after 10 years. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See I'm the opposite, Master Bartender by trade and I don't know about wine.
> 
> Well I know as much as I need to know professionally but wine is a whole class of it's own.
> You could get lost for years in wine.....
> ...


you got go with what interests you and I got obsessed with learning about one wine region....simply because I liked the flavour and the buzz of the wine...still do...but im also an addict an that is one fukin ugly bad addiction so have to be careful with all booze.....shame really cos id be onit all day if it was good for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Vodka and Gin are my chosen tipple, I slum it.


don't speak ill of the Gin man!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Haha Yeh it'd most proberbly be grey lmao I've heard someone say theyve tried 2 yr cured bud and was amazing....I've found buds under the fridge from months ago and there fucked u wouldn't sell it your enemy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got a few bottles of some nice ice wine from Germany n a few desert wines that reps have given me in the past but spas I don't drink so their collecting dust...but hey, they look snazzy haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Hock don't count relax hahaha or is it reinenhiessen or sumthin lmao Ahh I'm stoned

Channel 4 benefit street.....haha looks.like my area


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Try ur ass some ice wine mate, the gf brings it home everytime she's in Germany for Xmas but that dessert wines pricey tack n only comes in half bottles but tastes oh so very sweet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't speak ill of the Gin man!


Lol lol lol. 

I meant slum it as in there's not really any character to Vodka or Gin, no real discerning quality's as they're Both neutral spirits (White Rum also).
For example I personally don't appreciate good whiskey, It's wasted on me.

Although there is a subtleness to Gin that is subjective to the drinkers personal taste's you have to be a real connoisseur to tell the differences between high quality Vodka and generic brands like Smirnoff (Urrgghh, the nasty stuff doesn't enter my household!).


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Try ur ass some ice wine mate, the gf brings it home everytime she's in Germany for Xmas but that dessert wines pricey tack n only comes in half bottles but tastes oh so very sweet.


eiswein is indeed pricey shit...it is late harvested so the grapes partially freeze dry....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never had a white wine that I like I prefer red if I ever buy any and only cheapo stuff Lol I love the cherry voddy from revolution with coke fookin spunk worthy.....this benefits street is pretty good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I love the cherry voddy from revolution with coke fookin spunk worthy


..........


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've never had a white wine that I like I prefer red if I ever buy any and only cheapo stuff Lol I love the cherry voddy from revolution with coke fookin spunk worthy.....this benefits street is pretty good


had cherry vodka speed punch on koh phanghan, tasted so nice was dancing all nite and chewing me face off, teeth still fuked


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've never had a white wine that I like I prefer red if I ever buy any and only cheapo stuff Lol I love the cherry voddy from revolution with coke fookin spunk worthy.....this benefits street is pretty good


hey, cheap wines good 2 grab a bottle of cotes du Rhone shits cheap enough but a quality wine...n if U don't like it throw some 7up in there lol try a dessert wine if U ever get the chance! Id give my right nut you'll love it! As for cherry vodka....bless haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hey, cheap wines good 2 grab a bottle of cotes du Rhone shits cheap enough but a quality wine...n if U don't like it throw some 7up in there


Red wine spritzer!? Fucking peck......


Seriously though I used to serve a Chinese big fish poker player who drank red wine and coke, with salt added!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeh its nice ain't it mate very more-ish which is never good Lol my mate made some.once put a pack of cherry drops in a bottle of vod it went that bad to be fair

Haha yorkie them Chinese ain't right are they


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Red wine spritzer!? Fucking peck......
> 
> 
> Seriously though I used to serve a Chinese big fish poker player who drank red wine and coke, with salt added!


its a Spanish drink Tinto something, really nice. I've had yanks mix Bayleys with coke....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 6, 2014)

If thers one drink ill never drink its wine, hate the fuckin stuff.....with the exception of buckfast of course!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Buuurrrrrgggggghhhhhhh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Cherry essence in shit voddy. Same as the vanilla, apple, blueberry and chilli that Smirnoff do.

If you're gonna do a flavoured spirit then a proper infusion is the only way to go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> with the exception of buckfast of course!


Aye yeah, they CALL it wine. 

It's directly responsible for the Glasgow violent crime rate that stuff, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If thers one drink ill never drink its wine, hate the fuckin stuff.....with the exception of buckfast of course!


what did running riot say "sometimes I think buckfast truely drives me mad" haha grew up on that stuff bud fortified tonic wines made by the most badass monks know to man....was probably conceived on it 2 haha

running riot did a song about it (northern Irish punk band)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> what did running riot say "sometimes I think buckfast truely drives me mad" haha grew up the stuff bud fortified tonic wines made by the most badass monks know to man


Ye can certainly get a taste for the stuff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

well the trimming is on, already stopped for a smoke tho lmao 

 1st 2 branches done ( i start from bottom and work my way up)
 this is whats still left to be done 
 one of the trimmed buds


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Shit baz if your about put channel 4 on this shits for you mate.....secrets of the living dolls hahaha wtf


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shit baz if your about put channel 4 on this shits for you mate.....secrets of the living dolls hahaha wtf


This shits fucked up man!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> This shits fucked up man!!!!


Ya see him in his bikini sunbathing proper fucked mate and were criminals for growing weed....

Lmao what's an installed rectum?? So they can shit or so thy can push it up


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ya see him in his bikini sunbathing proper fucked mate and were criminals for growing weed....


He pulled out his "HD model"......it's a fuckin rubber suit m8 lol. See the one from the uk shawny? Was that u? Lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Sshhhhhhhh you like the red hair yeh? HD model fuckin classic man cryin with laughter here crazy shit


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shit baz if your about put channel 4 on this shits for you mate.....secrets of the living dolls hahaha wtf


Lmfao Shawny, what a fucking mess ! , I'll just av the rubber minge so I can finger me self silly !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Lmfao this shits too funny man...you'd aye a white magic bottle up there haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 6, 2014)

What the fucking fuck?!? They have some serious issues. What have you lot got me watching lmao.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Fuck me benefit street on channel4+1 wtf in birmingham proper fuckin hill billy scag heads man mind u brum is full of em to think I only live 15miles down the rd id disturbing lmfao workin round there is a laugh tho haha just bomb the fuckin lot as nobody gives a fuck anyway lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

Ha not too far away from where I'm at either. Lairy fuckers.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Frickin weirdos man proper freaks.....Yeh benefit street robbin the black mans grow hahaha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Ha not too far away from where I'm at either. Lairy fuckers.


welshy were ya at bro junction 9 m6 me


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 6, 2014)

I come off at J12 and I'm down the A5 a bit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

Evening all, just home from work

@gary e-mail

@ghb e-mail

@yorkie, the Louis brandy you are on about, only ever seen 1 pub stock the stuff ever an it was £140/25ml an that was in suffolk not far from the YOI prison up there


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone would think I smell or summat (smells meself to check), come home from work, chuck up a post n every cunt disappears lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

evening Sae, im busy trimming this bitch 2nite m8, just having another smoke break, got another half hr or so of trimming left till she done, im already at 5.5oz wet weight and i still have the main cola and 4 side branches to come off


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

Other than being at work all ive done today is switch the girls to 12/12lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Other than being at work all ive done today is switch the girls to 12/12lol



time to let the fun begin then m8, this is when it starts getting fun watching the buds grow and fatten up


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a day ahead of you then sae . The fun time begins .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Easy rimmer Yeh its musky like a black mans b.o lmao....u alright man flipped the bitches then let the countdown begin  

Busy boy then gaz looks like thatll give u a decent dry weight matey


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> time to let the fun begin then m8, this is when it starts getting fun watching the buds grow and fatten up



Yeah been a long time coming so looking foward to it lol, just not looking forward to the smell in flowering in a tiny flat lmao

Also so far none of the plants im running have particularly impressed me so far during veg so unless something changes dramatically i will probably just flower them all out n move onto something else strain wise im thinking, main reason is all 4 of them have been vegged from seed for at least a month n are still only 12-14" high after being topped, last lot of clones i ran (NL) and numerous different seed strains after would all have been over 3ft by now wiv massive stalks whereas these 4 are all spindly n slow growing in comparison which im not happy about bearing in mind they are the only 4 plants vegging under a 600W HPS lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I'm a day ahead of you then sae . The fun time begins .


Indeed mate, cant say im expecting much from these plants though, dunno what it is but just not "feeling it" with these, im hoping im wrong tho n they surprise me lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

veg don't count with seeds sae, once the 12/12 commences they will go crazy on you no matter how small and skinny they are.

what are you growing in?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> veg don't count with seeds sae, once the 12/12 commences they will go crazy on you no matter how small and skinny they are.
> 
> what are you growing in?


Soil mate, light mix n perlite (admittedly not what i normally use)


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

wasn't zedd only saying before how he wasn't happy with his light mix?

it's not got much go in i don't think, are you feeding?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> wasn't zedd only saying before how he wasn't happy with his light mix?
> 
> it's not got much go in i don't think, are you feeding?


Yeah they have had 2or 3 very light feedings with Canna A+B until i decide what nutes im gonna run with, still not made my mind up, too many different suggestions from everyone lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 6, 2014)

right im off to be night all


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening Sae, im busy trimming this bitch 2nite m8, just having another smoke break, got another half hr or so of trimming left till she done, im already at 5.5oz wet weight and i still have the main cola and 4 side branches to come off


Fuck me gary you d av the sack if you ad to trimm with me mate lmao that should of took ya 1hr at the most mate lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

lol, he is not concentrating though.

when i trim i do nothing else except; breathe, blink and trim, i'm scared to fart even.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Fuck me G I listen to tunes drink beer and tryin and zone out 3 days trimming on yr own is no joke lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i'd do it in one day i'd have a bad back mind you.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Pushin 80 oz trimmed in 1 day is hard to do best ive done it in is 40 odd hrs mate you wanna cry scream smash ya fuckin head off the walls believe me the pain is incredible and not physically its a nental thing I find mate lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

im just about done on the main cola now, i like to take my time and be thorough make sure i get every little leaf, that and i keep stopping for a smoke doesnt help lol,


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i would be calling in a mate to be honest, no way i'd fancy tackling that alone.

it's the best worst job in the world.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> i would be calling in a mate to be honest, no way i'd fancy tackling that alone.
> 
> it's the best worst job in the world.


Aye but if ya dont trust a sole or yr a fussy cunt yam fucked ay ya lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Aye I used to get a mate and me Mrs on it soon fly thru it only 4-6 plants tho lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tbh the misses bro used to come help ne but 4 a wk is gonna be piss easy 1 night and the lot should be done I average 1.5-2oz an hr so should be done in 5-7hrs at most fuck it better than 16 hr days for 3 days lol should b pish compared


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I used to get a mate and me Mrs on it soon fly thru it only 4-6 plants tho lol


A good women that shaun mine would tell me to fuck off stright no even another word would be said lol she cant stand the smell mind u I smell everyday of it and it would piss me off if I was nt immune to it lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 6, 2014)

Night lads chedz as work so clockin out lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol yeh she's a gooden alright mate she did used to give up half way thru tho Lol used to get a nice tight trim tho bless her.....right I'm stoned off to bed maybe a sideshot


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

the more the merrier, i think 2 people are three times as fast as one, three people are about 5 times better than on your own, the momentum and steady progress keeps sprits high.

stopping for a brew and a smoke can be an hour added to your day so breaks are best not taken, i don't even get stoned when i'm working.

with a spinpro you could do 5kg dry between two people in a day, if you don't mind battered "bud shaped" buds.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

well im finally finished   got 274.5g (9.8 oz) wet weight so im hopeful i will easily hit my target of 2oz dry

off to go hang this shit to dry now then its a smoke and bed for me, laters lads


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah easy 2oz there must be near a half in the main cola. it could have went further i reckon but i'm guessing you have been looking forward to a smoke lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeh few tunes on and a few pre rolled joints soon make light work of it...seen that spin trimmer thing Yeh can't imagine the bud lookin too good after...what about the ardvarrk attachment for a hoover proper lazy tool.....right bizzle out see bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> yeah easy 2oz there must be near a half in the main cola. it could have went further i reckon but i'm guessing you have been looking forward to a smoke lol


yeah it cud have went another week i think but it was to tempting and im running low on smoke and cash so best option was to chop her


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

you'll be ok for a while now then won't you? not long left on the others is there? at least you won't have to rush them...........hopefully


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> you'll be ok for a while now then won't you? not long left on the others is there? at least you won't have to rush them...........hopefully


got about 4 weeks left on the others but i think the PP may need longer as its a sativa dominant strain and can take up to 10 weeks


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

good luck making it last then lad, i'm sure one will be ready to chop sooner than the others.

night all


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dunno if my posts been going up but got 12.5oz from the blue cheese. Gonna give the green poison until Friday under the 600w now and then flip them. Also sorted the timer so tomorrow my little tent goes into flower. Interested to see how the blue og turns out. Not bothered much about ghs cheese. Also smell has came on since pulling buds off stems to jar it. Wouldn't say it smells your typical blue cheese though more just like cheese. Won't be running any Barneys strains again I don't think.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Any of you lot breed your own hacks? Seems seed wise everyone just does an exo cross. Must be some other good clone only strains out there that might make a nice cross.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

Morning!

Man I'm so high. Got 4 jars with 4 different phenos and another 5 plants with 4 phenos hanging.

May aswell write off the week.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> May aswell write off the week.


Yeaaaaaaa boi!!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

too early for me, i'm not a wake and baker.

just the thought of a bong has my guts rumbling, anyone else shit immediately after smoking your first of the day?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a brew and a doob as soon as I wake every single day, then go and bake if im working. 

Yeah its normally a few tokes and a couple of shlurps of tea in that I need to go drop!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck me scaffolder favourite discussion lmao shit haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

Classy as fuck in here like


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

I expect nothin more lol wots every1 upto!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol lol lol.
> 
> I meant slum it as in there's not really any character to Vodka or Gin, no real discerning quality's as they're Both neutral spirits (White Rum also).
> For example I personally don't appreciate good whiskey, It's wasted on me.
> ...


I could say the same about gin lol there's plenty character in good gin man. vodka is much of a muchness to me. it's weird i would point blank refuse to buy stol but i'll pay a fortune for nice gin.

tanqueray 10 or chase. both can be drank neat they taste so nice. or maybe i'm just weird.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

morning reprobates! I'm stag do organising today... anyone got any good stitch up ideas?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Plannin somethin big for him then don? Lol how ya keepin anyway mate av nt spoke for long time?


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

spiked, stripped and left in a public place usually works well but isn't very original.

to be honest the best man should have had this planned the second he was asked to be the best man.

where you going on the do? that could have some real influence.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

am alreet chedz. wishing my life away for crop day, same old same old. we'd originally planned to go to amsterdam for the weekend. my other best man had said to him just turn up with your passport to the airport clothes will be provided. he's talking dressing him as Anne Frank and giving him a diary. i'm vetoing that though. we'll get into clubs, explain what he is then get kicked in/out.

I got the other best man in a ball and chain for the weekend and got raped with a becks bottle by the stripper then broke 3 ribs....so it's going to have to be on par. i'm fucking terrified of what they're going to do to me mind.

GHB, trying to organise the knackers i knock round with is like trying to herd elephants with a feather duster.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

get him fucked up on absinthe and try to convince him to cut his own ear off, that's a proper dutch tradition!

so you still haven't decided then? every tried germany? hamburg is a good stag venue mate, it makes the dam look like blackpool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

did hamburg last year for my cuz, reaperbahn was pretty good. bit harder to get to and less dope. the lads won't like that lol.

I forewarned all the lads we were doing the dam 4 months ago, knowing them they'll have nee coin and we'll have to do a local and away leg of the do.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb, viagara and plenty of jager, try him with a semi convincing ladyboy in the blue light, you all chip in as a "treat" for him.

it worked on my bro, he came out red faced, saying he was trying to get his money back, yeah right!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

hahah quality. though the the retribution would be fierce.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Alreeet shit sniffers....haha Yeh 5 drags on the morning joint and the farts start flowing lmao quick dash to the bog it is haha...Yeh a trip to the Ladyboys sounds like a stags treat lmao poor fella.....


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

retribution is futile when you have this kind of ammunition against a person lol.

any time you ever get into any kind of arguement in a public place just give them the look, the " i'll tell everybody you got bummed by a tranny look" never lose again..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

lol it would get out. a tale like that would be kept quiet about 0.3 seconds. lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

For my bro in law we went Blackpool and dressed him like a woman he fookin loved it bless him half way thru tho he lost his handbag with £180 notes and 2g a charlie in it


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

hahaha, wounded. he should have had it in his bra!. 

i wouldn't have the balls to go out in drag fuck that, i'm aleady nearly fighting if somebody holds my gaze for over half a second. fuck some dick trying to take the piss out fo you when you are already clearly taking the piss out of yourself.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol don wishin ya life away for chop days haha !! Just get him the biggest stripper you can find lol gotta be a bloke stripper over 30 stone near you don lol make the cunt sit on his face while lyin back tied to a chair lmfbo he would neva live it down lad total humiliation


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha yeh he should of lmao...he was wounded but there was about 24 of us so he got sorted out bless him..a few folk took the piss like but most of em loved it especially the strippers haha one of em was whipping arse red raw funny as


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

i got done by a lappy once, at the works do we would normally have a few brasses working the toilets and doing a stage show etc. somebody one year thought it would be a good idea to get strippers instead of proper working girls, i wondered why they were so good loking compared to the usual lot lol.

well i thought i was being billy big bollocks by getting on the stage with them when they asked for a volunteer, big mistake!. i got covered in whipped cream, stripped naked, walked round on a dog lead whilst barking, had ciggys put out on me and whiped by my own belt til my brother had to step and and tell her to stop cause she was gonna draw blood. when the ordeal was over i was like ok, time to suck my nob now and low and behold she laughed pushed me away and said not me love!. they literally got chased out the pub by everybody, i wasn't that bothered at the time cause i'd had a few, i actually enjoyed it truth be told but everybody was raging at how hard she was hitting me. my cousin who organised it was sat at the end of the bar laughing his tits off.

nowadays we do our own thing at christmas, sandys superstars is one great way to start a night out.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

Afternoon all, just woke up now its time for a J,


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

you jobless cunts break my heart you know! i was up earlier than this on new years day ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

trying to organise this many peeps is going to be a right chew. we'll never get 20 blokes in 1 hotel anywhere. might just see if we can book a big house somewhere remote and blow the flight money on entertainment...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

it fucking breaks my heart as well m8, i'd love to be working these days just cant find any work locally that is suitable for me, now i sleep most of the day to kill the boredom of being unemployed


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

do the thing proper don, trawling the streets in a gang is nothing but trouble, you get split up, knocked back from places etc.

the best nights for me are where you all stay as a group in one plance for the night, anybody who goes missing is a cunt then.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it fucking breaks my heart as well m8, i'd love to be working these days just cant find any work locally that is suitable for me, now i sleep most of the day to kill the boredom of being unemployed


Was that you on Channel 4 last night pal?

Sleeping all day! Be proactive mate, keep hunting, a shit job, any job will do?


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

fuck working for some cunt, just grow big for 2014, be your own boss, it is very liberating.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Lmfao sounded like a good night G Yeh they made go on all fours and bark n shit he loved it too haha 

Don can't u find 2 hotles next to each other? When there's a load to your guaranteed a split up there's always come who's fucked by mid day haha..

Wank ain't it Gaz my mrs bless her cleans for a few ode biddies n that were gonna make a shit load of buisiness cards for cleaning and ironing services post em round all the posh areas hope to start our own little thing up...I've had enough of earning other peoples money and getting pittance and getting no where so fuck it were going for it ourselves now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

thats it mate i could walk into almost any kitchen and get a job as a chef, have over 9 years experience and was a head chef for last 3 years at my old work, im just fed up with that industry now and want to do something new, i went to college and done an entry level carpentry course last year but the next course dont start till september and i cant get any work with just the entry qualification i got. im gonna try find a wee part time job till college starts back even just doing deliveries for the local chinky. its not so much that im desperate for the cash it more to do something with my time and stop being so lazy, starts to get u down after a while.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck me av you lads neva done labouring for scaffolders piece a piss lads trust me driving from job to job passing kit up u can basically wlk straight into the jobs down here 350 to 400 topline a wk and believe me any monkey can do the jobs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

looking at zaandam hotels are much cheaper and it's 10 mins out of dam.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been a block paviour for 11 years my days of grafting are over mate I'm 29 an me backs fucked I need light work now but that's pays well so fuck it gonna do my own thing now at least if I have to graft its my money I'm earning


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking at zaandam hotels are much cheaper and it's 10 mins out of dam.


10 minutes by how? you don't wanna be trying to get 10 taxis lol.

the trains are great though, i think a lot of them run for 24 hours so it defo makes things easier.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mate Scaffing is nt as hard as u think its all ya shoulders more than anything I love me job and woukd nt swop it for fuck all even on rainy days I just love to get out get it done dont get me wrong it can fuck u off first thing in the mornin and ya workin in soggy clothes all day but tbh yr day is done be4 u kno it


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats what I love about being a baker. bit of a graft like, but I'm done by midday and do a 4 day week. Its just so I have legit earnings in the bank to get house and the like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

train man 12 mins. 20 to schipol. and if you do get a joe baxi it's about 40 euro tenner a man aint bad


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

get it sorted then don? now just to decide on what debauchery you will be setting up for the lads.

when it comes to the dam i'm flummoxed to be honest, i just sit ans smoke followed by a long walk and a dirty hoooer, rinse and repeat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

couple a poached time for a nice joint a brew me thinks


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

i hope you are wearing that yolk shawny, runnier the better for me.

what's everybody smoking today?, i am looking forward to a joint later, got some lovely grape jelly flavoured kush waiting for me at home, i can hear it calling.

i appreciate it so much more not smoking during the day.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> i hope you are wearing that yolk shawny, runnier the better for me.
> 
> what's everybody smoking today?, i am looking forward to a joint later, got some lovely grape jelly flavoured kush waiting for me at home, i can hear it calling.
> 
> i appreciate it so much more not smoking during the day.


LA Confidential, 2 different phenos and SinMin GSC Blue Power leaner.

My head is fucked up. Off till Friday aswell. Lethal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

aye i reckon it should be easy enough so long as the lads haven't spunked all their dollar over xmas which is highly unlikely. 

Arty sauce use shawny  maybe a future in culinary delights!? 

i'm going to be smoking psycho this evening. got the vape with a bit oil in it for work...


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

what is your fav? give us a lil smoke report if you don't mind, i will no doubt end up buying some sort of cookie strain in the nesxt few months just to see what the hype is about. sounds a bit heavy smoking all those indicas this time of the day, will it be an early night?

what vape you on don? is this that special glycerine you made that can be smoked in most e cigs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeh canna beat a runny yolk these were a tad over done tho  Lol Yeh snazzy shit aye don the better it looks the more u wanna eat it....I'm still on this cheese taste a lil bit northern lighty its nice but not the best to be honest....I kmw what u mean when u get home from a hard days graft and sit down with a smoke its bliss ain't it and it hammers yer 



Oh Yeh and them.pics you.put.on the other night wizard looked pretty sick mate frosty as fuck


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

nothing better than the first of the day,my problem is my working day starts properly when i get home from work, so sometimes i can get to 8 or 9 without a smoke, thats when i get really cranky.

when i was off work i was smoking all day and did fuck all and 2 months of it nearly put me in the ground, i had to come back to work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

just imagine if you could get egg yolk sauce like tommy and mayo it'd be an instant winner. 

and aye that glycerine stuff i made a while back. still haven't got the dose quite right yet.

the other best man has looked at the links i sent him and said we can get a 10 man dorm in a hostel to ourselves for £25 each


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> what is your fav? give us a lil smoke report if you don't mind, i will no doubt end up buying some sort of cookie strain in the nesxt few months just to see what the hype is about. sounds a bit heavy smoking all those indicas this time of the day, will it be an early night?


Ill use pics I've got on the lappy, will take some jarred up pics once all dried.


Well this LA has a real sage spice to it, a full indica hit, needs a cure as I've had this pheno before and its much more flavour after a month in a jar.


This LA is the strongest of the lot and has so much funk its a bit like roast dinner spices. Heaven on the inhale and a proper mouth chomper after to get more taste.


And the Sin I have two of each pheno, I took one of the Blue Power leaning ones early, and one at 65 days t see which one I like and if it makes a difference a week early on that one.
It has a warm a bit fruity, slightly berryish taste, more on the exhale than the inhale. Very very nice, and will only get better but most def the day smoke. Can handle a j of that at any point really


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

never again with the hostels, i went at 16 and stayed in one me and my cousin, did not sleep a wink.

if there is a gang i reckon it aint too bad an idea, you won't be doing much sleeping and you won't be hit by a bill for doing what you like in the room.


they look nice wiz, shame they are so small but you already knew you weren't going to get much didn't you. a bit of veg next time and you should crack it, especially if you only keep 1 or 2. what is your grow style?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Bloody ell 9 at night without a smoke Lol can't imagine you'd be very nice to talk to at that moment haha I wouldn't anyway I'd be a right ratty cunt....I rekon I'm at that point now need out of this house and to earn some cash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

i'm too old for roughing it like that. i doubt there'll be much sleeping anyway but at least it'll be cheaper when we get thrown out than losing all the hotel money  more i think about it the more a manor house in the country sounds a better idea.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

don't get me wrong i certainly didn't miss work, i hate my job, nearly everything about it anyway, obviously it has its perks. i just hated the fact that i didn't know what i was doing, all my mates work so they were busy til after 5, i only ever do a little amount of work at the grow because everything is so simple and doesn't require much input. i was just bored out my mind, works takes away that aspect at least i know what i'm doing today.

i'm the most laid back person you could ever meet but sometimes i just turn into a right schizoid, driving is my number one thing to get me wound up, i could kill a granny some days.


manor in the country would be fucking reet don , think of the party you could throw and the money you would save, but like you say, gang of lads going the dam, they want action!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Egg yolk sauce Lol you could be in to sum thin there don haha call it yolky dokey


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Aye driving can bring out the worse in folk cant it......is this hydro and relax lmao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LihYqP_Fs00&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

well i happen to know a bloke that does shoots up northumberland and will host a right party afterwards I reckon i could get that organised for next to nowt have a do up there then get the train down late on back into toon. shotguns quad bikes and loadsa of beak. recipe for disaster and hilarity


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

go for it!

last train into toon, it will be like this[video=youtube;A6Qr3j3USqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Qr3j3USqA[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2014)

best stag do I went on was a country house affair with lots of land, big fire lots of drugs music and nonsense...very cheap too considering, get a pool book the entertainers and the baby oil, call in the locals for services.....and somewhere to crash


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 7, 2014)

Monday was my first day back in since late October . Was brilliant most time I have had off work in 5 years bloody bliss it was lolol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 7, 2014)

Sort it out don sounds a blast lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> go for it!
> 
> last train into toon, it will be like this[video=youtube;A6Qr3j3USqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Qr3j3USqA[/video]


hahah just like riding the back of the metro...


rollajoint said:


> Sort it out don sounds a blast lmao


i'm trying!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;StOhisS5uPk]http://youtu.be/StOhisS5uPk[/video]

.........................


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Any1 seen the new e papillon 1000w grow lights????


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2014)

no mate they any dif, I got a osram 1000w but don't really like the colour, pref the 600 Philips son T for colour....wish they made 1000w son t


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye driving can bring out the worse in folk cant it......is this hydro and relax lmao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LihYqP_Fs00&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Fuck off shawny ye cunt! I don't speak with an accent like that ffs...yous cunts not know the difference in north and south or what? Two different countries shawny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahaha thought you'd like it seen a few more on board cams swearing and its all you Irish hot headed fuckers lol...I only said u and prolapse Cuz your the only 2 paddys I know on here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahaha yeah, that's how id sound, hydro would sound totally different but that's me bang on, im pretty close to cork.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2014)

Further up north U go the less coherent things get lol

Truth be told its the exact opposite haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Further up north U go the less coherent things get lol
> 
> Truth be told its the exact opposite haha


What u mean by that m8?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2014)

Its hard for other countries to understand us n even more so the further down the country U go im pretty south n I cant understand half the shite some farmers say.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 7, 2014)

Watching that benefit thing on demand that was on last night see that guy with his grow in his bedroom lmao !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its hard for other countries to understand us n even more so the further down the country U go im pretty south n I cant understand half the shite some farmers say.


Ive worked all over ireland for years m8, and round cork has to be one of the hardest to understand


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha believe it or not it gets worse, im from the country side n my god I dunno how half these ppl communicate to this very day haha n its HILARIOUS when the polish try n understand them haha then the farmers get mad cuz they think their taking the piss for constantly asking what they said haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

On holiday in Greece I got in with some Geordie's and fuck me were they hard to understand Lol good laugh tho one of em.bought half oz of hash with him bless him


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 7, 2014)

More 4 lads . 12 year old killer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> On holiday in Greece I got in with some Geordie's and fuck me were they hard to understand Lol good laugh tho one of em.bought half oz of hash with him bless him


the gf watchers that mother fucking abomination of a show. Geordie shore *


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuckin hate clone night wot load of bollox fuck me feels like I aint finished fuckin work take the piss or wot aaarrrrgghhhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Geordie shore fuckin ell I caught me daughter watchin that not long ago....not again I tell ye its all shaggin n drinkin n swearin Lol...didn't see no 12 yer old killer it was lifter on my telly and black screen ffs

Yeh cloning is a pain in the arse ain't it easy especially when u stab yaself with the scalpel Lol I tell ya me thumb didn't wanna stop bleeding


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

It easy enough alrite shauny but fuckin tedious work mate especially wen you ve 16 to do fuckin hate the job tbf but 1 must to keeo thing rolling as iv bang another 5 exo into flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

fuck that scalpel shit for taking clones all ive ever used is a good old pair of scissors cut the bit off the plant i want at an angle dip in clonex and into the jiffy pellet, job done. and ive never had a prob, they still all root. takes me 20 mins to do 10 clones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Aye its a pain alreet but it pays well aye Lol...when do u take yours? 2 weeks into flower or just before the flip?

Haha typical scot lmao "Ahh fuck it" if it works tho fuck it aye saves pissin around with a scalpel them fuckers be sharp as a chickens tooth


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

haha yeah i do whatevers quickest, easiest and works, i normally take cuts about a week before the flip so they have time to root and go into veg just as the other go into flower


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck that scalpel shit for taking clones all ive ever used is a good old pair of scissors cut the bit off the plant i want at an angle dip in clonex and into the jiffy pellet, job done. and ive never had a prob, they still all root. takes me 20 mins to do 10 clones


Fuck that mate all the scissors I used are fucked from trimming mate had the same pair down there from the start of the yr ill get a pic of em tomoz for ya brown as fuck from all the thc on em lmfao went and brought new scalpal with 100 pellets lol job done I like to give em a little scrap down the stem so more surface area for roots to form the fairy should be golden by next Friday little bit rusty thats why it took so long haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck that mate all the scissors I used are fucked from trimming mate had the same pair down there from the start of the yr ill get a pic of em tomoz for ya brown as fuck from all the thc on em lmfao went and brought new scalpal with 100 pellets lol job done I like to give em a little scrap down the stem so more surface area for roots to form the fairy should be golden by next Friday little bit rusty thats why it took so long haha


will need to get one of ur slh cuts at some point if u dont mind mate, never grown it and wud love to give it a go after hearing a few of the lads in here opinion on it from before


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its a pain alreet but it pays well aye Lol...when do u take yours? 2 weeks into flower or just before the flip?
> 
> Haha typical scot lmao "Ahh fuck it" if it works tho fuck it aye saves pissin around with a scalpel them fuckers be sharp as a chickens tooth


wk into flower mate more material on ya plant after the initial stretch ive clined at all diffrent times tho but ill be doin it every wk from now on as Im gonna bang em in every wk tbh with ya 



Garybhoy11 said:


> haha yeah i do whatevers quickest, easiest and works, i normally take cuts about a week before the flip so they have time to root and go into veg just as the other go into flower


fuck that bro I hate to cut then as you neva know wot the branch your gonna cut will turn out like in fliwer u get a decent idea while a wk into flower if you know wot I mean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

Aye gotta give em a good old scrape works a treat man...the coppers even took my trimmers and scissors lmao.....2 coppers from the local pig sty have been arrested for theft fuckin joke man


Aye makes sense I did mind a few days after or the day of flip I think been a while now lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> will need to get one of ur slh cuts at some point if u dont mind mate, never grown it and wud love to give it a go after hearing a few of the lads in here opinion on it from before


No probs mate ill get ya on the fairy list lol just remind me in a few wks as there is a fair few if ya tbh and ive enough on my plate with gettin my head around the way im runnin things atm lmao fuck me ill b ram out in 2 wks fuck knows were I think they am goin but ill find away I always do haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye gotta give em a good old scrape works a treat man...the coppers even took my trimmers and scissors lmao.....2 coppers from the local pig sty have been arrested for theft fuckin joke man
> 
> 
> Aye makes sense I did mind a few days after or the day of flip I think been a while now lol


Fuck me mate fill me in wot happened u got turned over ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

I turned me self over just about ffs...I didn't stop in car for em cuz no license pood it and panicked lost em for a few mins pulled outside my gaff and they come out a nowhere Lol swarmed me like a twat put up a fight next min shit load a pigs all over me missis comes out shouting wondering Wtf is going on and copper smells weed they carry me away and searched the house......GAME OVER


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck me shauny wot a pissa ya should of just de clocked the car at next place mate fuckin hell wot a wounder ya lookin new gaff now then? as ya place is hotters deffo no?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 7, 2014)

I know mate u don't know how much of a dick I feel and how I regret been a nob head but lesson learned I won't be a dick again...Yeh we gonna do an exchange a few folk are interested...only thing is were up for eviction now Yeh it gets better Lol....so gotta get that shit out the way then move forward from there I'm really really tempted to ply a corner up in my room or attik tho just the 2 plants tbh they have no reason to come here again but Yeh the house is pretty hot now I imagine...just after I noticed a few cars watching for a week or so but its been quiet since to be fair...if it wasn't for my kids I'd have a house full now I think Lol....channel 5 is sick bbrruuggghhh


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know mate u don't know how much of a dick I feel and how I regret been a nob head but lesson learned I won't be a dick again...Yeh we gonna do an exchange a few folk are interested...only thing is were up for eviction now Yeh it gets better Lol....so gotta get that shit out the way then move forward from there I'm really really tempted to ply a corner up in my room or attik tho just the 2 plants tbh they have no reason to come here again but Yeh the house is pretty hot now I imagine...just after I noticed a few cars watching for a week or so but its been quiet since to be fair...if it wasn't for my kids I'd have a house full now I think Lol....channel 5 is sick bbrruuggghhh


Fuck me mate me lad who does a bit of powder and sells the weed for me got turned over dec 16th and they still aint charged him for nothin yet all weed was bagged up in shots and he had of half of snivel had to go back on the 28th dec so he could hear wot they were charging him with went back and still fuck all as they av nt had results from the sniff yet as to wot strength it was !! Cant get my head around it tbh but I cant see him walkin from this tbf lost me 2k just before crimbo was proper gutted for him tbh as he and his misses and kid might lose his house just like you !! His misses had a meetin with council just after new yr and it ay lookin good she said. Wounded for em mate but he knew wot he was gettin his self into so wots a man to do ?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 7, 2014)

Bizzle you left out the best bit.....he had just bought grand theft auto a few days before and was hammering it out like a mad man.... 

jus ordered my 400w self ballasted mh bulb for veg....best £15 ever spent....at a grow shop you cant even buy a mh bulb for that.....no more slow veg....back to 2ft in 3weeks yea boi....

the lemon cherry haze beans ain't doing too well....its the shit brick coco in sure....i keep feeding and they keep showing n def....its like the cocos eating it....

also topped em at 4 nodes from seed....one has started growing balls....(on 24hrs light)....at the fourth node....looks to be a result from topping not presexing.... im sure there balls.....will wait and see....anyone have this/???

pissed caused i made an educated gusse when they were young on there sex from traits i saw...obv i need more practice lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 7, 2014)

where did u get the self ballasted Mh from mate?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 8, 2014)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=130895144786

they do a 250w as well.....

much better for veg then cfls....i also find when i use them cfls.....growth is slow.....leafs stay small....not great pen etc....i also find i get lots more strtch when i go from cfl to hps.... comapaired to using dual spec hps from start

also now there will be no adjusting to hps lights....and we all know a strong veg period equals a strong buds.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 8, 2014)

Morning uk wankers association.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

Why ya like the stretch lemon? Cfl gives ya more nodes in tighter spaces hence more bud wen you switch to flower under hps if ya want a stretch then just use yr hps mate dont get me wrong mh is better gor veg but if yr in a tight situation cfl's are the bollox imo sayin that I could do with another fucker in my room now winter is hear lol mornin rectum lovers !!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm using CFL for first couple of weeks then MH till flip. Seems to work alreet like.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

Morning lads. Shawn, I never heard the whole story, that's sick mate...silly fucker haha

I tried the CFL route then switch to mh but I've had no problems starting under 400w mh.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

As I ve said cfls are more for tight/smaller spaces mh for bigger areas hps for flower !!


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 8, 2014)

morning . so thought ill travel by bus as wont get pulled by old bill, smell proof baggies. Could hear some eastern european bloke talking but thought it wasnt to me. Then got louder and thought ah ffs dont even start now while im holding a few oz. Look back and asked what his fucking problem was lol says no problem do you have herb. Said nah why and he goes you smell of herb lol thought fuck it its late ill stay on the bus. Then at a stop i hear a couple talking and the words...itll be legal soon anyway haha that was it for me jumped off and got my mate to pick me up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Top a the morning to yer.....Yeh @ chedz it took them about 2month to charge me the fuckin wankers while keeping 3 contract phones we had to pay for fuckin filth...

@ lemomz hahaha yer cunt gta...I think a couple of rocket launchers would of come in handy that day Lol....my mates got a 400 with a ballast attached to it right big heavy ting does the job tho he's had a few decent grows out of it

Oh and what I used to look for when sexing is the fems have like a tiny little calyx when they just start showing but only the 1 at each node....where when a male is just very first showing there will be 2 there proper tiny and almost look like a calyx but when u see 2 on the same node u know its a boy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2014)

up your stealth game man! I never go anywhere with weed unless it's sealed airtight. them food sealers are sweet as for moving weight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Top a the morning to yer.....Yeh @ chedz it took them about 2month to charge me the fuckin wankers while keeping 3 contract phones we had to pay for fuckin filth...
> 
> @ lemomz hahaha yer cunt gta...I think a couple of rocket launchers would of come in handy that day Lol....my mates got a 400 with a ballast attached to it right big heavy ting does the job tho he's had a few decent grows out of it
> 
> Oh and what I used to look for when sexing is the fems have like a tiny little calyx when they just start showing but only the 1 at each node....where when a male is just very first showing there will be 2 there proper tiny and almost look like a calyx but when u see 2 on the same node u know its a boy


i knew I came here for a reason haha great advice on sexing seán.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol I don't know whether that's a piss take or not lmao.....its SHAWN Lol not sean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

Nothing gets past you Seán hahahaha

But I am genuinely grateful for the sexing tip


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2014)

u aint getting 2ft height on a MH in 2 weeks, no fucking way, ul get sum bushy fuckers but not the height, for heightu want 2-3oook for bushy and nodes u want 5.5-6.7000k ish, lower the K les stretch, wer vegging right now with a 400 powerplant MH, just ordered a self ballseted 125 watt blue spek 6400k cfl for the clone box, ther all in party cups so they cant grow any bigger than the cup allows


just dealingw ith some yellwoing in the cuts, fcking sure its this cheap shit cocco, glad teh canna pro arrived today, coco getting washed of and repotted, pals a bit anal about not having water in the grow space or bringing the clones downstairs so just gotta get hm told to do it, im 3 miles away so not like i can,,, fucking N00BS, pfff

gave em 1ml of calmag yesterday in ther feed with 1ml base and 2.5 rhiz and ther still yellow, never gad yellowing before so dunno how lang ttgakes to fuck off or if i should give em a 2ml shot of calmag,, i reckon its this dodgy magnecal sum cunt sent me ages bak,,,lol

anyways mornig fucknggets, yes you are all still wankers


that is all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Aye nay bother prolapse I like to help if I can matey.....some fucker will come along in a min and de-bunk it haha....another thing there usually bigger aswell they seem to grow faster them females


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2014)

shurrup sean u couldnt grow a beard cunt! lol

na males do grow faster 

and for sexing,, run 12-12 from seed then veg wen sex show,,, simplez


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

Must say that out of all the variations of my name "prolapse" is the most fitting, lets hope it doesn't fall out .yeah I was told that when my deep blue x liver 3 was outgrowing the other 2 dbxl in my room ( pics in Irish thread) by alot! She's 3-4 days behind the others but from day one she's been savage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha hope the seán catches on *flips off the queen*


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

ice, fuck the calmag and just get them on 4ml of base, if they have roots they willl turn green it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha fuck off you lmao actually the pair of yer lol ...I've ain't u got any magnecal? Nah I'm not into 12/12 to sex em you'd end up with plants like yours and no fucker wants that haha....eerrr fuck the magne cal i mean lmao...tbh that's all I've ever used when seen a bit a yellow and always worked for me


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u aint getting 2ft height on a MH in 2 weeks, no fucking way, ul get sum bushy fuckers but not the height, for heightu want 2-3oook for bushy and nodes u want 5.5-6.7000k ish, lower the K les stretch, wer vegging right now with a 400 powerplant MH, just ordered a self ballseted 125 watt blue spek 6400k cfl for the clone box, ther all in party cups so they cant grow any bigger than the cup allows
> 
> 
> just dealingw ith some yellwoing in the cuts, fcking sure its this cheap shit cocco, glad teh canna pro arrived today, coco getting washed of and repotted, pals a bit anal about not having water in the grow space or bringing the clones downstairs so just gotta get hm told to do it, im 3 miles away so not like i can,,, fucking N00BS, pfff
> ...


Wanker yr probably over waterin the fuckers av u let em dry out at all ? If not let em dry out and give em 2ml of each but leave the calmag outta it for now as if you are watering to much you ll fuck them right up ya tosser lmao you dont need to much water just yet enough for 1-2 days. That is all lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

yeah ice calmag s not for clones, the tips go yello cos the roots are forming and using leaf nutes, all good means their rooting, I don't give any nutes cept a sniff of formulex


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2014)

Afternoon boys.

One of the auto's got flushed down the bog for indecently exposing it's balls in front of my girls.
Showing sex after 2 nodes I'm into though, weeding the crap out super early.

Dog S1 B, (the pissy one) is dripping in trichs after only a week in so it's looking promising.
Even the stems are covered in sticky sticky.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u aint getting 2ft height on a MH in 2 weeks, no fucking way, ul get sum bushy fuckers but not the height, for heightu want 2-3oook for bushy and nodes u want 5.5-6.7000k ish, lower the K les stretch, wer vegging right now with a 400 powerplant MH, just ordered a self ballseted 125 watt blue spek 6400k cfl for the clone box, ther all in party cups so they cant grow any bigger than the cup allows
> 
> 
> just dealingw ith some yellwoing in the cuts, fcking sure its this cheap shit cocco, glad teh canna pro arrived today, coco getting washed of and repotted, pals a bit anal about not having water in the grow space or bringing the clones downstairs so just gotta get hm told to do it, im 3 miles away so not like i can,,, fucking N00BS, pfff
> ...


hope that aint the ones from me that have yellowed as they were lovely and green when i sent them


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah ice calmag s not for clones, the tips go yello cos the roots are forming and using leaf nutes, all good means their rooting, I don't give any nutes cept a sniff of formulex


Pls sum1 tell me there rooted lmao gone yellow haha fuck me surely not feeding em without na roots muhahaha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon boys.
> 
> One of the auto's got flushed down the bog for indecently exposing it's balls in front of my girls.
> Showing sex after 2 nodes I'm into though, weeding the crap out super early.
> ...


Get sum photos up ya yorkshire cunt lol hows ya clones lookin yorkie took 12 lemon and 4 exo last night dam im fuckin rusty lol took me hr an half lol well that was with feedin me girls lmao as it stands ive 7 exo an 4 lemon in flower gonna wait till sunday monday and bang another 4 exo in next friday latest should of had the clones rooted by then !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2014)

a week is more than long enough for Ic3 to cattle a set of clones gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a week is more than long enough for Ic3 to cattle a set of clones gaz



he only got them on monday lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2014)

point proved....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Get sum photos up ya yorkshire cunt lol hows ya clones lookin yorkie


Lol, aye I will in a mo.

The cuts of Dog B look like they'll root quite soon, the stems have all stiffened up.
The Dog A cuts are just sitting there chilling it seems, they're still healthy so it's just a waiting game.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> he only got them on monday lmao


And it's only wednesday afternoon now?

Fucked in 2 days has to be a record!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And it's only wednesday afternoon now?
> 
> Fucked in 2 days has to be a record!


calmag would do it, prob fuk a newly rooted clone in minutes.....just takes a few days to show, oh mate don't worry psycho clone is on its ay in a few weeks, u only getting one now tho cos u need to learn the clone business imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeh like ched said sounds like could be overwatering only time I've had small plants go yellow is thru drowning the fuckers Lol....thinking about it cal mag is for established plants and mothers


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

you don't need cal mag, unless running ro water which nobody in here does i bet.

and people call me a cunt for using bloombastic lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

cal burn shows a tiny brown crispy tips to the dentate edges on the sides of the leaves


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

My seedlings are yellow as fuck cause I over watered them. And a lal bit toasted lol. Clones are spot on tho! Think me and seeds just don't work I always find a way of fucking them up ha.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> you don't need cal mag, unless running ro water which nobody in here does i bet.
> 
> and people call me a cunt for using bloombastic lol


I use steam distilled for clones so add a drop of formulex to a litre of distilled to get mineralised water for that very reason


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Lolol Yeh when I first ever got yellowing I read cal mag would sort it and it did to be fair so i just used to chuck a capful in every couple of feeds or so ....r/o waters big in america ain't it they make there bubble with and everything lucky fuckers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh mate don't worry psycho clone is on its ay in a few weeks, u only getting one now tho cos u need to learn the clone business imo


You've lost me?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> you don't need cal mag


You do with coco and even more so with carbon filtered water.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, aye I will in a mo.
> 
> The cuts of Dog B look like they'll root quite soon, the stems have all stiffened up.
> The Dog A cuts are just sitting there chilling it seems, they're still healthy so it's just a waiting game.


just starting to form knobles on the stem I reckon then mate! Wont be long they soon take off once they av!!



zeddd said:


> I use steam distilled for clones so add a drop of formulex to a litre of distilled to get mineralised water for that very reason


Why make it so hard for ya self bro tap water is just as good lol, well its neva failed me.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> My seedlings are yellow as fuck cause I over watered them. And a lal bit toasted lol. Clones are spot on tho! Think me and seeds just don't work I always find a way of fucking them up ha.


Use a syringe to water em mate the way I do it is pop them in a cup of water for 24hrs then put em between sum kitchen roll in a plasti tube bang em on the sky box and they should of cracked and tap root should be out day after put em in jiffy pellet and as a syringe to wet the pellet they aint needin to much and deffo no nutes till about a wk later after the wk as passed pot em uo but use the syringe to water em still job done no over watering no burn all is gravy


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You do with coco and even more so with carbon filtered water.


I dont know yorkie the exo aint to bad for calmag mat straight tap water and yr a good en if yr using ro or anythin ya might or bottled water I can see ya gettin problem so ya use it as a rule they probably get a dose once in flower but thats just habit now they aint showin no deffs !!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 8, 2014)

I use a syringe until they are taking around 100 ml, by then roots are fully established and ready for new shoes.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 8, 2014)

I had to use cal mag in mine man, they suffered before I flipped em and needed cal mag and epsom salts. 

My water is 7.9 here and deffo not cool for coco!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Use a syringe to water em mate the way I do it is pop them in a cup of water for 24hrs then put em between sum kitchen roll in a plasti tube bang em on the sky box and they should of cracked and tap root should be out day after put em in jiffy pellet and as a syringe to wet the pellet they aint needin to much and deffo no nutes till about a wk later after the wk as passed pot em uo but use the syringe to water em still job done no over watering no burn all is gravy


Funny you should say that, I jus ordered a measuring syringe yesterday lol. Yeah I think I'm gonna try that next go. I usually get the beans to crack then throw em in like 1 litre pots which I end up overwatering. Jiffy pellets seems like a better idea.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I had to use cal mag in mine man, they suffered before I flipped em and needed cal mag and epsom salts.
> 
> My water is 7.9 here and deffo not cool for coco!


Fuck me mate yr only up the road from me who is ya water company seven trent should be spot on for cocco mate!! If ya wanna know how I know I had a mate come with his poxy blue lab truncheon and ph thing yrs ago now and it was sweet so I was told lol thats how much I worry about ph lmfao


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me mate yr only up the road from me who is ya water company seven trent should be spot on for cocco mate!! If ya wanna know how I know I had a mate come with his poxy blue lab truncheon and ph thing yrs ago now and it was sweet so I was told lol thats how much I worry about ph lmfao


Yeah man lethal shit, was first run living down here so thought id better test it. Up in wales its straight from tap to plant, valley springs and all.

If you have bang on water its such a fucking bonus not having to fuck about with ph down.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> you don't need cal mag, unless running ro water which nobody in here does i bet.
> 
> and people call me a cunt for using bloombastic lol


how about starting with the full quote and not just the part that suits you eh?



The Yorkshireman said:


> You do with coco and even more so with carbon filtered water.


i don't use carbon filtered water, my tap water is ok, i always try and aerate it as much as possible, especially if in the final watering phase. i can smell tap water in bud.
i have never used any cal/mag specific product before, i grow in coco, so are you telling me every plant i have ever grown has been deficient in calcium and magnesium?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Funny you should say that, I jus ordered a measuring syringe yesterday lol. Yeah I think I'm gonna try that next go. I usually get the beans to crack then throw em in like 1 litre pots which I end up overwatering. Jiffy pellets seems like a better idea.


Yh bro little tip just soak ya pellets as u would take em out the water but do not squeeze excess water out of em let em dry on the side for a few hour and pop ya sprout in em as wen you squeeze it out I find the roots av trouble brakin out the jiffys as its to compacted.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> how about starting with the full quote and not just the part that suits you eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I dont think he is sayin that G as thats my experience aswell mate some do sum dont all depending on the water you ve got !!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, cheers chedz I'll give that a shot next time. See if it improves my shitty sprouting record lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah, cheers chedz I'll give that a shot next time. See if it improves my shitty sprouting record lol.


It will deffo bro ive 100% success this way !! no problem btw were hear to learn or lurk as sambo does lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2014)

dont listen to chedz, he aint got a fucking clue!!!!

ahahaha

seeds just use the force man, wats up with ya,
my best was 33 beans germed and only 2 grew,, beat that bitches!!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah, cheers chedz I'll give that a shot next time. See if it improves my shitty sprouting record lol.


my germing technique is no technique, pop the seed ontop of the moist soil, push it down a bit with a pencil, leave in dark place....every fukker germs and I haven't touched them, the tap root has unrestricted growth this way which is why I don't germ in jiffys


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont listen to chedz, he aint got a fucking clue!!!!
> 
> ahahaha
> 
> ...


Lmao ya love me really lad who else grows like me haha jk


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

I think it's mainly down to me overwatering. I usually get all my seeds to germ and start growing it's when there at the seedling stage I always fuck them up some how... Mind you they still grow but fuck me it's sloooooooow. Slower than it should be lol.
ice did you take any PE cuts or did them cunts take the lot?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> my germing technique is no technique, pop the seed ontop of the moist soil, push it down a bit with a pencil, leave in dark place....every fukker germs and I haven't touched them, the tap root has unrestricted growth this way which is why I don't germ in jiffys


Yh but for thise that find it hard to judge the amount of water they need jiffys are fool proof


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> I think it's mainly down to me overwatering. I usually get all my seeds to germ and start growing it's when there at the seedling stage I always fuck them up some how... Mind you they still grow but fuck me it's sloooooooow. Slower than it should be lol.
> ice did you take any PE cuts or did them cunts take the lot?


if your good with clones then u may find that seedlings take up a fuk load of P cf clones and all the other nutes too.......ive never been into watered down nutes for seedlings cos the root system consumes so much p and to a lesser extent k and N...they can usually take full strength organic nutes (don't try with mineral nutes full strength) from 2 nodes...ime....can be your seedlings are getting defs?.................and Chedz, the steam distiller just takes a press of one button and a few hours later bingo...pure water, nee fujkin bovver u lazy bones


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> my germing technique is no technique, pop the seed ontop of the moist soil, push it down a bit with a pencil, leave in dark place....every fukker germs and I haven't touched them, the tap root has unrestricted growth this way which is why I don't germ in jiffys


I've tried a alot of methods n this works the best (for me) n like zeddd said the taproot isn't disturbed n no fucking about with bog roll.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

on the subject of water, if u want to instantly dechlorinate your water add a pinch of vit c powder, takes the smell of tap water away aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> on the subject of water, if u want to instantly dechlorinate your water add a pinch of vit c powder, takes the smell of tap water away aswell


as im crush up a bit tab? Brilliant advice.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if your good with clones then u may find that seedlings take up a fuk load of P cf clones and all the other nutes too.......ive never been into watered down nutes for seedlings cos the root system consumes so much p and to a lesser extent k and N...they can usually take full strength organic nutes (don't try with mineral nutes full strength) from 2 nodes...ime....can be your seedlings are getting defs?.................and Chedz, the steam distiller just takes a press of one button and a few hours later bingo...pure water, nee fujkin bovver u lazy bones


Fuck me bro I ay got 30min to myself neva mind a few hrs lol work growing other pots ive dug in and misses and kids put pay to that yrs ago in pen was the only time I got to myself tbf lad fuck that for a job tho its bollox in ther atleast im my own man outta there and I do as I pls haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

Big bang #1
 Big bang #2
 Big bang #3
 Purple paralysis #1
 Purple paralysis #2
 Exo
 The NLB hanging to dry in flower tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Lookin alreet there gaz them big bangs are fillin out now arnt they....nice 1

Exo lookin frosty aswell from what I can see


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking good gaz Them purple paralysis look perfect for this little SOG grow I'm gonna try. Gonna have to rape that one iv got for clones. You will have to give us a smoke report when there done mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2014)

yo blad!!! bowt time gaz nice 1,, bit early chop/?

also

u say ther drying in your flower tent, so in the light? or above the lights? holy fuck not another personwho dries under the lights like chedder does,


and spooon, wer gunner take a load of them purp cuts too,,, hopefully shes orite,


n zedd u junkie cunt, not all of us have vit c kicking about (BUT u can get it free from your local needle exchange haha


we been having probs with our cuts, all yellowed ta fuk, figured its down to usig sum shite coco, canna pro landed tody so the roots go washed and repotted to canna pro


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah I like the look of the big long colas on em, not much skinny bitch side shoots. Thinking of sticking 9 under my 600 with barley any veg time.
did I hear someone say yesterday that you can't do clones 12/12 straight away and you have to let them veg for a little while?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I like the look of the big long colas on em, not much skinny bitch side shoots. Thinking of sticking 9 under my 600 with barley any veg time.
> did I hear someone say yesterday that you can't do clones 12/12 straight away and you have to let them veg for a little while?


yes, i ran 6 under 1k and got 2.5 ounce, VEG VEG VEG, dont just flower clone, i did 8 under 600 a bit bak and got 3 ounce

wounde dbut i had no choice, even if you could do a week do it, seeds are diffrent oz they got the tap root or summert, but anwyays dont do it matey u will SOOOO regret it,, one of mine was a physco and i got a quater of it lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

Well all iv got 0.8m2 to play with and was gonna do 9 in 3lt pots. Dunno how long to veg em cause I'm a bit limited on space atm. Mite just let them get to about a foot and hope for the best lol.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

icemale, i honestly don't know how you managed to get 3oz from a 600. when you take a clone do you only cut the very tip and have like one stick with a leaf on the end or something or do you class a rooted clone as having a little white thing poking out of the jiffy?.

i have done it more than once taking a clone out of the propagator (under 24/0 cfl lighting) and potting it up under the hps on 12/12, with a good yielding strain you should be able to get around an oz per plant.

what strain spoony? 9 per light in a space that size you will either have to lollipop like fuck or veg for 2 weeks max.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

I think some of em were my blue dream clones aswell he must of stunted em and shocked em or sumthin lmao....like I say its karma for all the grows he's ripped mwahahaha

Oh and them clones were about 6-8" when he got em


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u say ther drying in your flower tent, so in the light? or above the lights? holy fuck not another personwho dries under the lights like chedder


Cheeky prick ill av yano I dont av enough lights as is why would I dry weed under the fuckers lol no serious tho I hang mine above ill show ya wen I get round to it haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not sure yet g, Either exo or purple paralysis I was thinking. And I was thinking of veging for as little as pos, so 2 weeks veg sounds good to me. Only thing is I don't kno if it's gonna be better with 4 in 10lt pots vegged for 6 weeks. Or 9 in 3lt pots vegged for 2 weeks. I can't get my head round eclecy cost to yeild to time scale ratios. Boggles my head lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> I'm not sure yet g, Either exo or purple paralysis I was thinking. And I was thinking of veging for as little as pos, so 2 weeks veg sounds good to me. Only thing is I don't kno if it's gonna be better with 4 in 10lt pots vegged for 6 weeks. Or 9 in 3lt pots vegged for 2 weeks. I can't get my head round eclecy cost to yeild to time scale ratios. Boggles my head lol


9 in 6 litre tall square pots would be best for yield with a 2 week veg imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Looking good gaz Them purple paralysis look perfect for this little SOG grow I'm gonna try. Gonna have to rape that one iv got for clones. You will have to give us a smoke report when there done mate.


cheers m8, yeah they would be perfect for a SOG they grow nice long colas and almost no side branches at all, yeah will give u a smoke report in about 5-6 weeks when its finished and dry.



IC3M4L3 said:


> yo blad!!! bowt time gaz nice 1,, bit early chop/?
> 
> also
> 
> ...


not chopping them yet m8 was just the auto i chopped the other night, i dry the buds hanging above the lights not under, and i only do this as im punting all that smoke if it was for myself i wud take a little more time and care. fuck i already sold 8g of soggy damp popcorn bud for £90 earlier 2day lol



spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah I like the look of the big long colas on em, not much skinny bitch side shoots. Thinking of sticking 9 under my 600 with barley any veg time.
> did I hear someone say yesterday that you can't do clones 12/12 straight away and you have to let them veg for a little while?


they PP stretch like fuck when u flip to 12/12 i'd say they almost triple in height, it fucked me a little thi grow as a cpl tops got too close to light and burnt but recovered now,


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes, i ran 6 under 1k and got 2.5 ounce, VEG VEG VEG, dont just flower clone, i did 8 under 600 a bit bak and got 3 ounce
> 
> wounde dbut i had no choice, even if you could do a week do it, seeds are diffrent oz they got the tap root or summert, but anwyays dont do it matey u will SOOOO regret it,, one of mine was a physco and i got a quater of it lol


Fuck me lmfao hahaha lmfbo ic3 ya kill it ya mate I ve just spat all my ice cream out!! Had to show the misses she is Pissin herself lol she reckons ya misses cant have been pleased haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

U recon zedd. Think that sounds like a plan. Sambo was pullin a good whack on the Exo with hardly no veg time. Mind you he had 6 under 1200watt I think. So 9 Exo with 2 weeks veg in 6lt pots sounds like it could be a winner.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

dark days brothers dark fuckin days lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Any of u lads living near Plymouth??? I been offered a job today over ther building boats, only thing is its full time and they'd be lookin me to "relocate" over ther. Tryin to get them to let me go for three weeks at a time and work long long hours for them 3 weeks then come home for a few days before goin back again, ther to get back to me


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> U recon zedd. Think that sounds like a plan. Sambo was pullin a good whack on the Exo with hardly no veg time. Mind you he had 6 under 1200watt I think. So 9 Exo with 2 weeks veg in 6lt pots sounds like it could be a winner.


that will yield well in your tent, I have overvegged exo cos it don't look much in veg then it explodes in flower and keeps u busy, imm thinkin about doin a mad one with 32 in 11 litre pots....3200 w tent 32 sq ft so should all be good light wise with 12 inch or less veg


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

you'll be setting up shop tarmaccing driving and doing dodgy roof repairs in no time hydro!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> U recon zedd. Think that sounds like a plan. Sambo was pullin a good whack on the Exo with hardly no veg time. Mind you he had 6 under 1200watt I think. So 9 Exo with 2 weeks veg in 6lt pots sounds like it could be a winner.


Try and find short but wide pots spoon you ll b grand with 12 under a 6 with no veg bro its the way my lad does his he is avaraging 35g a plant mate so I dont see why u could nt nothin special in his set up and was gonna do the same myself but I needed more room lmao as i wanna be pulling every wk so my way will work just as well mate 12 x35 willgive ya 400gram+ mate not bad for no veg imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Any of u lads living near Plymouth??? I been offered a job today over ther building boats, only thing is its full time and they'd be lookin me to "relocate" over ther. Tryin to get them to let me go for three weeks at a time and work long long hours for them 3 weeks then come home for a few days before goin back again, ther to get back to me


bout time u got ursel to blighty mate, ull be about 4 hours from me down there....4 hours from anybody tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/talking-terpenes-0

Not a bad article on terps


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> you'll be setting up shop tarmaccing driving and doing dodgy roof repairs in no time hydro!


one last time I AINT FUCKIN IRISH!!!! I can take the bombing jokes but ffs, me tarmacing and dodgy roofs is like sayin yous English twats are known for wearin kilts


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bout time u got ursel to blighty mate, ull be about 4 hours from me down there....4 hours from anybody tbh


I know a guy from here workin to this company on a temp basis, dose a few weeks working every day and then comes home for a few days, good fuckin money too. That's what I'm looking for but this bitch I'm dealing with is tryin to gie me a full time job and move me over.....I think she's just a sucker for my accent lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Watch out zedd you'll catch him on your drive measuring it up haha while having a quick gander in your shed to see what tools ya got before you know it drive will be dug up and you'll be 2k out a pocket lmao.....only jokin hydro


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

i've got a kilt somewhere.............


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I know a guy from here workin to this company on a temp basis, dose a few weeks working every day and then comes home for a few days, good fuckin money too. That's what I'm looking for but this bitch I'm dealing with is tryin to gie me a full time job and move me over.....I think she's just a sucker for my accent lmao


there all local yokels down there mate don't bother getting dressed when u go out cos ull be raped ...


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i've got a kilt somewhere.............


. . . & I once sat on a bag pipe .


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

i think you were doing it wrong baz, was it like a whupee cushion?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea chedz but 12 shorter wider pots mite be a prob in my wee tent lol. When I move house around Easter I'm jus gonna go get a 2.4x1.2 tent. Starting to get on mi tits this little one lol.
@zedd that would be a nice run. 3200w would defo give ya a nice amount lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

always skinny tall pots over short wide ones when doing an sog, maximum amount of medium per m2 in taller skinnier pots, when i did 20x 6.5l under a 600 the pots were touching.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

I doubt he means he sat on it like a whoopie cushion I imagine he sat on a pipe lmao I bet he smoked it right to the tash bless.him


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> always skinny tall pots over short wide ones when doing an sog, maximum amount of medium per m2 in taller skinnier pots, when i did 20x 6.5l under a 600 the pots were touching.


How much did ya pull of that? and how long ya veg em for mate?


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

7 day veg, 20 oz per light but it was a massive yielding strain that didn't stretch, they were just all bud.
if you tried that with most strains i reckon you would be lucky to get half an oz per plant. if you had the pp cut gary has you would be able to do it, but then cuttings are always slightly different than the original seed when flowered, it may be branchier from cutting.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> there all local yokels down there mate don't bother getting dressed when u go out cos ull be raped ...


One of the perks of working away m8....getting raped by the local yokels lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

just shifted another Q of 2 day dried auto weed for £65 so made £155 2day on a half oz of damp weed that will dry down to about 8g if their lucky lol, oh well it was their choice they seen and sampled it and still took it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just shifted another Q of 2 day dried auto weed for £65 so made £155 2day on a half oz of damp weed that will dry down to about 8g if their lucky lol, oh well it was their choice they seen and sampled it and still took it


I like it gaz I like it.....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

Ha ha, there's sum rite mugs out there eh mate lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

it had to be done i was completely skint, and its their choice to take it lol, in fairness it does smell quite nice and gets u stoned just dont have the best taste due to being damp, still got plenty left think i'll end up with about 2 and 1/2 oz dry in total off that plant


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2014)

They smoked it n still wanted it...nuff said buddy lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 8, 2014)

I sold some of that Exo I had wen it was a lil bit damp, people just kept pestering so I flogged that to em, smelt the part like lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Supply and demand gaz supply and demand Lol if they gonna pay fuck em they'd do the same to mate naa mean


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I doubt he means he sat on it like a whoopie cushion I imagine he sat on a pipe lmao I bet he smoked it right to the tash bless.him


Lmfao you imagine right Shawny , great big knobbly pipe right up the chutney chute !, followed by haggis down the Japanese eye !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuckin ell baz lmao bannana split Yeh? Your posts make me piss man


----------



## hazer29 (Jan 8, 2014)

whats good everyone a uk thread at last where do you get your seeds from here


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

gboy you fenian robbing wanker early chopped autos at that price i like it lmao 

in my experience tho wet weed just brings ag ok at small amounts n in certain areas where prices are high n theres not much supply your get away with it but a mate who i grew with for a while yrs ago when i had no location always wanted to sell it wet and sell it he did but it caused ag.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

hazer29 said:


> whats good everyone a uk thread at last where do you get your seeds from here


I pick them from chickens teeth their hard to get but worth it


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

a post every two+ months hey, wtf is going on there?

www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

hazer29 said:


> whats good everyone a uk thread at last where do you get your seeds from here


At last ?, we've been here for years !, were ya bin ?

@shawny , ya got to av a laugh dude !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> always skinny tall pots over short wide ones when doing an sog, maximum amount of medium per m2 in taller skinnier pots, when i did 20x 6.5l under a 600 the pots were touching.


I but if you look at the character of mj plants as soon as they hit the bottom of the pot meanin in veg they take off faster than they would in taller pots hence why sog is mainly done on table beds not pots G just a little food for thought!! I would nt be vegging in a sog as it defeats the object of a sog anyway mate just my opinion as you av yours.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

hazer29 said:


> whats good everyone a uk thread at last where do you get your seeds from here


at last??? this threads been here since what 2009? think people here get there seeds from the same place as most a seedbank??? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gboy you fenian robbing wanker early chopped autos at that price i like it lmao
> 
> in my experience tho wet weed just brings ag ok at small amounts n in certain areas where prices are high n theres not much supply your get away with it but a mate who i grew with for a while yrs ago when i had no location always wanted to sell it wet and sell it he did but it caused ag.



haha thanks mate i like to think i do my best lmao 

and they sampled it 1st mate so not gonna get any agro from anyone, i normally wouldnt sell it wet but they asked and i thought fuck it if they dumb enough to take it who am i to say no to easy money
and they guys i sold it to were from the next town and its that dry there that some of them aint had any smoke since i harvested my blue dream last october/november


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck me , I shit my pants today, l was skanking around the house , stoned off me tits as per, looked out of bedroom window & there's a mobile police station parked outside house, full of coppers !. I stood shiting me pants peering threw curtain for 2 fucking hours till they fucked off, turns out there's a parking problem in the area ! My sphygmomanometer ( this word just came up with predictive text ! Lol ) can't take much more !


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

it's addicitve gary but don't get used to it cause in the long term it is a bad habit.

selling i mean, if you don't grow enough to keep yourself in stock you will end up paying more money than you sold it for, for weed that you won't enjoy as much.

i'll forgive you this time though cause it's an auto lol!.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb aint you got anything ''interesting in your life at the mo'' your a post whore right now lmao behave yaself i thought u worked???


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

i am a reet grafter you jobless cunt. i go through riu phases, this is my fb and life is good at the min so i'll be on here giving it the biggin for the forseeable!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's addicitve gary but don't get used to it cause in the long term it is a bad habit.
> 
> selling i mean, if you don't grow enough to keep yourself in stock you will end up paying more money than you sold it for, for weed that you won't enjoy as much.
> 
> i'll forgive you this time though cause it's an auto lol!.


the auto was always getting sold mate i dont think the smoke off them is anywhere close to a reg or fem seed. and tbh half or more of all my grows get punted as i need the cash to keep the wife and kids happy while im not working


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i am a reet grafter you jobless cunt. i go through riu phases, this is my fb and life is good at the min so i'll be on here giving it the biggin for the forseeable!


no your a post whore going on how quick you answered that lol

agreed tho riu is like weedy fb not that i do the ol facebook shit.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

i don't sit infront of the telly like most, i hate tv especially the wire the sopranos and breaking bad ha!

jockeying between black ops youtube riu and a bit of poker in between smokes.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i don't sit infront of the telly like most, i hate tv especially the wire the sopranos and breaking bad ha!
> 
> jockeying between black ops youtube riu and a bit of poker in between smokes.


its ok you not long got ya bigboy pants on hay n stepped out the journals n now everyones a ''cunt'' or a ''fucking twat'' lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha weedy fb Yeh that's aboot reet....been joking bacca all night cuz only a bit of green left just sparked a j and fuck me does it taste nice


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

you just can't get your head around the fact i love weed and talking about green is what i'd rather do than talk about pretty much anything else, especially on a weed growing site like.

and not everybody's a cunt, most of you's yeah, i'd let you have the steam from my piss if it was a cold day but that's about it.........


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> you just can't get your head around the fact i love weed and talking about green is what i'd rather do than talk about pretty much anything else, especially on a weed growing site like.
> 
> and not everybody's a cunt, most of you's yeah, i'd let you have the steam from my piss if it was a cold day but that's about it.........


not at all lol your just too easy your already biting lol i got upmost respect for your grows i followed them in the journals for time was your choice to stay there for so long n miss out on all the uk thread fun, i gotta admit tho until u said bout meeting up with bizzle that i always thought u was a blackman from london lmao im laughing at meself so chill cause thats truth lool


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

Ow b Rambo ? I've only just chucked that pysco & liver into flower that I had off u back in August I think it was lol, off for some Chedder on toast now yum.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

don't know what give you that idea you nutter! couldn't be much more in the wrong to be honest lol.

baz your plants must be bigger than you, any pics of the beasts?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ow b Rambo ? I've only just chucked that pysco & liver into flower that I had off u back in August I think it was lol, off for some Chedder on toast now yum.


im alrite mate just bored wouldnt be here unless shit i forgot only grow talk lol just carnt get me head round that lol

put some tom sauce under that cheese n some shredded ham on top that chedder hmmmmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Has sambo been on the voddy again???


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> not at all lol your just too easy your already biting lol i got upmost respect for your grows i followed them in the journals for time was your choice to stay there for so long n miss out on all the uk thread fun, i gotta admit tho until u said bout meeting up with bizzle that i always thought u was a blackman from london lmao im laughing at meself so chill cause thats truth lool


Big black mon lmao better than bein a ginger fat fucker ay sambo lmao na tbh this place is addictive that much shit comes outta peeps mouths unreal lol then ya got ic3 lmfao man gives ya proper jokes lol the cunt made me spit out me desert earlier.he gets his self in a right mess the mad fucker lol 2.5oz off a 600 im pissing meself just thinkin about it stop it now haha then ya got u and kev. Ow my days dunna go there haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> don't know what give you that idea you nutter! couldn't be much more in the wrong to be honest lol.
> 
> baz your plants must be bigger than you, any pics of the beasts?


fuck knows where i got it from either lol but you read peoples posts for time n its just posts you then try n knida think where they from what they look like kinda n for whatever reason i always thought you was a southerner n presumed you where black, too many drugs too much booze n read far too many posts forgive me lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Big black mon lmao better than bein a ginger fat fucker ay sambo lmao na tbh this place is addictive that much shit comes outta peeps mouths unreal lol then ya got ic3 lmfao man gives ya proper jokes lol the cunt made me spit out me desert earlier.he gets his self in a right mess the mad fucker lol 2.5oz off a 600 im pissing meself just thinkin about it stop it now haha then ya got u and kev. Ow my days dunna go there haha


chedz i am a fat fucker that much is true but im not bloody ginger..... u wanker and you called me northan wanker more than once i never been further north than norwich lol

had to edit that can you member kevin murphey lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

I know what u mean there u try n put a face to the name don't ya haha think I've nailed ya with that pic lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

aww youve gone and hurt rambos feelings chedz, u know he likes to call it strawberry blonde, lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Here if.no one checked it the other night cannel 4....first 20 mins are the best


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

that was a funny pic like, looks like he had a stroke as it got took!

i can forgive you sambo, i've been called worse things than black before today.

and finally, what the fuck was kev murphys graft? anybody care to share the story that knows? i remember the site went all fucked, i lost loads of pictures and shit or were the two not connected?

edit and shawny i picture you like funguy, close?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 8, 2014)

what is it with u bizzle and these fucked up weird programs u get us watching, its some sick shit lol,


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> aww youve gone and hurt rambos feelings chedz, u know he likes to call it strawberry blonde, lmao


bald would be better each time i shave me nut i swear that bald batch has got bigger lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> don't know what give you that idea you nutter! couldn't be much more in the wrong to be honest lol.
> 
> baz your plants must be bigger than you, any pics of the beasts?


I've posted loads over the years m8, just can't be arsed anymore , but I will if I get the motivation lol, they are 4 ft ,took herds of cuts , got 6 exo , 1pysco & 1 liver in flower at the mo.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha gaz I just seen it flick in thru shits crazy mate....can't watch it again I'll end up buying one [email protected] G what's funguy?? Lol all I can think of is mushrooms haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im alrite mate just bored wouldnt be here unless shit i forgot only grow talk lol just carnt get me head round that lol
> 
> put some tom sauce under that cheese n some shredded ham on top that chedder hmmmmmmm


Lol , I will defo do that , you're ghee tip was cracking , better absorption & tastier cakes too ! Mmmmmmm Chedder lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

i thought you were talking about that benefit street that was on the other day, it was repeated tonight.

did you see it?, he was a right fun guy


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

gone are the days of putting ground up buds in your cakes lol, they used to be terrible but the effect was strong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh shit Yeh no its the one after haha u know the one with the weirdos with the doll suits.....u sky+ it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> chedz i am a fat fucker that much is true but im not bloody ginger..... u wanker and you called me northan wanker more than once i never been further north than norwich lol
> 
> had to edit that can you member kevin murphey lmfao


Fuck off ya fat ginger northern wanker u and kev were bestests bro all ya posts am on here !! Lol ya even put ya name on the bottom of ya feet so we all knew who ya was as you was that far up his arse we could smell ya breather comin outta his mouth lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

anyone watched that badgrandpa from jackarse yet? its been out a while but not long hit the torrent sites in dvd well worth a watch


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck off ya fat ginger northern wanker u and kev were bestests bro all ya posts am on here !! Lol ya even put ya name on the bottom of ya feet so we all knew who ya was as you was that far up his arse we could smell ya breather comin outta his mouth lmao


lmao i wished ya cunt that fucker ended up pulling a few tasty scams threw various weedsites, earnt a few bob loads more than the great subbie scam that is lmfao


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

i watched that the other night, can't remember much about it other than it was funny. seemed too set up at some points til you seen the credits and the cut scenes


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i watched that the other night, can't remember much about it other than it was funny. seemed too set up at some points til you seen the credits and the cut scenes


yeah i thought the same till the end n the cut scenes, i was laughing hard tho at points was some funny watching.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao i wished ya cunt that fucker ended up pulling a few tasty scams threw various weedsites, earnt a few bob loads more than the great subbie scam that is lmfao


Lmao mate I love ya really lmfao subbie scam ya mad fucker coulda done with the fuckers aswell were I was I would nt of come out lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

it was like watching a stand up comedian where you laugh your bollocks off but can't remember the jokes after it cause they were so thick and fast.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Aye me mate gave me the download for it last night not seen it yet tho...he said the stripper bits funny???


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> i love you sambo your my hero no really you the greatest lol


can u member yrs ago when you done that to me and pissed out me nut i was going mental thinking mods had changed me posts lmfao what a numpty lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye me mate gave me the download for it last night not seen it yet tho...he said the stripper bits funny???


its fucking funny bizz real funny but like G said a little too thick n fast some of the jokes you wished they had carried on abit more.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeh I'm gonna slap.it on 2morra I think right 1 last joint then its time to hit the sack see bit lads


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> can u member yrs ago when you done that to me and pissed out me nut i was going mental thinking mods had changed me posts lmfao what a numpty lol


Mate me and pukka was pissin ourselves mate proper funny shit kev got the blame for it haha wot a night we had ya bro ill neva forget it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

im daddy day care today......lookin after a 2year old....um what to do, I think well go out for steak and chips he loves it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

up and about to take kids to school, fuck me its too early to be awake, was up till 4am so still half sleeping, time for the 1st fat joint of the day, breakfast of champions


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lazy fuckers been up since 6 lol ow the joys haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lazy fuckers been up since 6 lol ow the joys haha


i hear ya......hahah zedd don't want to admit it but its nody , tommy the tank engine and my fave.....power rangers all day lol.....

rimmer i got a couple progress picks id like to share if ya don't mind and in very pleased.....despite the mag def i failed to notice for 3 days damm hps....

1 confirmed male from the lemon cherry haze....showed at 4nodes after being topped.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i hear ya......hahah zedd don't want to admit it but its nody , tommy the tank engine and my fave.....power rangers all day lol.....
> 
> rimmer i got a couple progress picks id like to share if ya don't mind and in very pleased.....despite the mag def i failed to notice for 3 days damm hps....
> 
> 1 confirmed male from the lemon cherry haze....showed at 4nodes after being topped.....


Fuck me lemon ya psychic or summet just updated my thread with sum pics of the lemon haze


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me lemon ya psychic or summet just updated my thread with sum pics of the lemon haze


hahaha i best go n have a butchers then.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2014)

Morning all

@garyboy e-mail


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

morning sae, not working today? did you end up getting sorted for a green?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i hear ya......hahah zedd don't want to admit it but its nody , tommy the tank engine and my fave.....power rangers all day lol.....
> 
> rimmer i got a couple progress picks id like to share if ya don't mind and in very pleased.....despite the mag def i failed to notice for 3 days damm hps....
> 
> 1 confirmed male from the lemon cherry haze....showed at 4nodes after being topped.....


Yeah just e-mail em to me mate n ill chuck em up for ya ya spastic lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> morning sae, not working today? did you end up getting sorted for a green?


yeah found some local in the end cheers mate had to settle for Lemon in the end lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah just e-mail em to me mate n ill chuck em up for ya ya spastic lol


i took the risk n sent em to gaz....he got there first this time lol.....

i thought its common practice to delete e-mails....i don't have yours anymore or gazas now....soon as its sent its goooone otherwise ill forget lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

glad you get sorted in the end, i hope that lemon fucker looked after you!

and why can't you upload your own pics you monkey?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Also guns sex these lemon cherry beans see if i get any more balls.....or would all males show at the same time....i know some show very early and these are wank.....need a name though for em don......

i have 2 in sure are female....both have very slh leafs and the right node spacing going on chedz picks...ine has a deform 4 blade leafs not 5....

also the little one is refusing to go past 3 blade leafs.... Ill get some snaps soon..

anyways if i stop smoking for 10mins today they be going in dwc buckets under the 400w mh for next 4weeks......

coco is not for me....with no pumps going i don't think anything's happening


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fuck me u all shit the bed or summet lol Lovin life again i see G haha whike you fuckers been snoring I v been graftin ya cunts haha look wot I got done £160 for that beast 70/30 split with me labourer haha 2 more jobs and im off fuckin home haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> glad you get sorted in the end, i hope that lemon fucker looked after you!
> 
> and why can't you upload your own pics you monkey?


i didn't...i think he got "lemon" weed.....

ive only got net on phone n it won't let me upload from phone...


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Also guns sex these lemon cherry beans see if i get any more balls.....or would all males show at the same time....i know some show very early and these are wank.....need a name though for em don......
> 
> i have 2 in sure are female....both have very slh leafs and the right node spacing going on chedz picks...ine has a deform 4 blade leafs not 5....
> 
> ...


Lmao nothin is happenin haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

U ain't wrong mate its all gone Pete tong....all i know is back to bubbles asap....its my fault all this hand watering ain't for me....im too lazy....and if you currently hand water....and you think your lazy....you have a way to go yet....

this round my lemon will look like the buds in my avi....


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i didn't...i think he got "lemon" weed.....
> 
> ive only got net on phone n it won't let me upload from phone...



well i'd be having words mate, can't be having other people moving in on yer lemon graft!.

and i'm with chedder, you'll be lucky to wipe your arse if you go for a shit smoking at this hour


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Gaza whys it all gone quite.....im a para mess now....


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

he is just forwarding your pics to his uncle ronnie in cid. expect a loud knock


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> well i'd be having words mate, can't be having other people moving in on yer lemon ur


lol he bought "lemon".....what he ended up with on the other hand.....anyways im a lazy fuck anywere the wrong side of the m25 n i don't give a duck lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> he is just forwarding your pics to his uncle ronnie in cid. expect a loud knock


i bet hes paused to bash one out over there kingness.....

if not.....im a ganja farmer GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> he is just forwarding your pics to his uncle ronnie in cid. expect a loud knock


Lmfao G ya mad fucker


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

really, that nice eh lemon? even though you can't figure out how to do a coco grow lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon kings pics,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Gaza whys it all gone quite.....im a para mess now....


sorry m8 was on the phone away from the lappy for a few mins, no need to para out and shit lol 

ur pics are up now anyway


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

that's dwc, what happened to the coco girls? to embarrassed to show them in here eh

edit: and why the fuck are you only doing 2 plants in there?!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

i think Lemons away digging out the old tin foil hat he's went all quiet, u shouldnt smoke so much mate makes u too paranoid lmao,


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

where's imc dissappeared to anyway, now he's gone quiet, anybody heard from him?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea ill do the coco ones in a min....

there's only 2 in there cause its all i had ready to go from the homeless saga and need some bud quick....10" when flipped....

the one on the left is the closets i could get to the lvls mum....straight sugar lemon smell pure sat high....shes so sat its bad...

the pheno on the right is the Holland pheno what the lemon skunk should be....the skunk number one adds an acrid rotting smell to the sweet lemon although this decreases as it gets older and turns really lemony but it does have a slight acrid smell.......it lets you know you've got some good shit.....much more of a banger with a great indica tone to it.....

i will cross both to the lem stinky to pick the best line.....


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

you really are loving the lemon aren't you? do you only bother with lemon strains these days? i don't mind a bit of limonene but i prefer the mercium strains for the great anti anxiety effect. a couple of these blue pit i'm smoking have great relaxing properties, no pulse racing just smooth functional high.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> where's imc dissappeared to anyway, now he's gone quiet, anybody heard from him?


no mate not heard from him in a cpl weeks, i was thinking about it last night and pm'd him, still waiting for a reply tho, hope the big guy is ok it not like him not to pop in with some random pic of birds wit their vag out


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> you really are loving the lemon aren't you? do you only bother with lemon strains these days? i don't mind a bit of limonene but i prefer the mercium strains for the great anti anxiety effect. a couple of these blue pit i'm smoking have great relaxing properties, no pulse racing just smooth functional high.


haha its all ive ever grown, i had some street weed when i was a teen, it was the best lemon in the world....i couldn't buy anymore or find the name of it so i started growing to find it.....that was over 5 years ago.......

i couldn't tell ya what a Kush tastes like....or anything about any other strain....but when it comes to the lems...im ya man....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Also guns sex these lemon cherry beans see if i get any more balls.....or would all males show at the same time....i know some show very early and these are wank.....need a name though for em don......


name for what? the back cross? aint got one it's smelly fingerez BX1 ( to the smelly cherry side ) pips are teeny weeny tiny should be quite satty leaning


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ya still got las's cut donald ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

nah man, i had a bout of PM and lost my whole church. you dancin'?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yh nate ya kno me everythins grovey ! Does pukka and las still av the cut I sent em?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2531440/Sold-Flights-buses-Romanians-Bulgarians-head-UK.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2014)

lemon twat, unless u have grown the ral slh then u havent grown lemon............simplez


^^^ and that link WTF double you tee eff man


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

exciting times, good for them, they are gonna milk our country for all it's worth!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't worry ur country will send half of em over here where 70-80% of foreign nationals are polish haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

think so cheds but neither of em are about these days.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> name for what? the back cross? aint got one it's smelly fingerez BX1 ( to the smelly cherry side ) pips are teeny weeny tiny should be quite satty leaning


there the ones i lost, i have the slh x sc....they got i funny purple pink colour going on my mate said they looked grim...lol

im not doing them justice in coco though so im gunna swap out a pump tonight....get em in buckets and under the mh...still 4weeks left on bud room....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ya got message don


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemon twat, unless u have grown the ral slh then u havent grown lemon............simplez
> 
> 
> ^^^ and that link WTF double you tee eff man


o yea that real.£7 cut ...the one it took laz 5mins down the shop to aquire.....nigga please....

in sure you could find this pheno in a pack of 3.....rambo killed it and described it in the same way i did....and ive never grown that specific cut.....i could be wrong it could be summin special...will see....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> o yea that real.£7 cut ...the one it took laz 5mins down the shop to aquire.....nigga please....
> 
> in sure you could find this pheno in a pack of 3.....rambo killed it and described it in the same way i did....and ive never grown that specific cut.....i could be wrong it could be summin special...will see....


Exo averages £7 a cut down by me is that shit lmao


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

from a quality point of view i would say exo is shit.

grows leafy as fuck and doesn't have much resin or potency, you won't see it on the top shelf at any cannabis dispensary.

it's for noobs and cash croppers!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Exo averages £7 a cut down by me is that shit lmao


Some cheese cuts near me are not far off that, around a tenner a go. 
Very nice stuff like I'm just cheesed out for now.

Maybe it's not one of the cuts rcking in here though


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 9, 2014)

Pure Casey Jones cuts round here too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> there the ones i lost, i have the slh x sc....they got i funny purple pink colour going on my mate said they looked grim...lol
> 
> im not doing them justice in coco though so im gunna swap out a pump tonight....get em in buckets and under the mh...still 4weeks left on bud room....


i'm confused. don't take much.... thought you said you were flowering the BX now? Are you after the back cross to the smelly cherry or the original sc x slh ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Morning slags well afternoon fuck me I've only been up half hour or so fookin zombied I tell ye...so what's on the agenda today then?? More shit talking lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> o yea that real.£7 cut ...the one it took laz 5mins down the shop to aquire.....nigga please....
> 
> in sure you could find this pheno in a pack of 3.....rambo killed it and described it in the same way i did....and ive never grown that specific cut.....i could be wrong it could be summin special...will see....


i wasnt knocking the las slh ive smoked quite a bit of slh its real poplar in london as im shore you know and its the best slh ive smoked, was just saying las never found the pheno and that the clones where for sale for 5-7quid each so i doubt its all that exclusive, and from my experience growing the las cut it done what you said got more hazey the longer it was flowered.

@chedz pukka aint got the lemon anymore his last grow was pyscho n a blueberry cut i gave him which as per he then grew much better than me lol las did lose the cut too but got it back im shore he still has it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 9, 2014)

Afternoon all, whats everyone upto then? Im just having a quick joint then im off to the post office, luckily its only 100yards from my flat lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Well 2day consists of me devising a plan to get some weed Lol..don't think its gonna happen lookin like 2morro really bag a shite I tell ye..one of those boring days today fuck all to do man...might clear the garden out fuck it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Why are you lads strugglin ta get weed fuck me we dont ship all of it abroad lol every street corner down here as a dealer in the middle of the streets theres 2 more haha fuck me ya lads must make a killin lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

No its not supply mate its me I'm on me arse lol skint as fook mate just got leccy gas and a few bits got fuck all left lmao...me bros lending me 20 squid bless him...well i say lend I've never had owt back off him that I've lent so fuck it I'll tay it off him hahaha..

Just cleaned up the back yard fuck me some airpots knocking aboot in there Lol gonna have to bin the lot 

@G mail mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

View attachment 2956997


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No its not supply mate its me I'm on me arse lol skint as fook mate just got leccy gas and a few bits got fuck all left lmao...me bros lending me 20 squid bless him...well i say lend I've never had owt back off him that I've lent so fuck it I'll tay it off him hahaha..
> 
> Just cleaned up the back yard fuck me some airpots knocking aboot in there Lol gonna have to bin the lot
> 
> @G mail mate


Wot litre are they shaun? Bro better than bein in pen lad trust me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

ERM just 1ltr and 3ltrs mate no bases tho fuckin pigs took them the wankers left me with loads a cases Lol....Yeh I would only got 6month top most prob 3...instead I got shit looming over me head for next 12 momth ...but like u say Its better to be at home than sharing a cell with a hairy arsed smelly fucker


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> ERM just 1ltr and 3ltrs mate no bases tho fuckin pigs took them the wankers left me with loads a cases Lol....Yeh I would only got 6month top most prob 3...instead I got shit looming over me head for next 12 momth ...but like u say Its better to be at home than sharing a cell with a hairy arsed smelly fucker


Dont fuckin toss em ya mad fucker can always try and get bases from sumwere lol ill sort ya smoke for em keeo them there till I do how many of each ya got


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

i tossed 40x 20l ones the other month, i don't much care for them, ok for a closet grower maybe but fuck doing a days work putting them together for less yield and more mess in the grow room.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

U can ay em.if ya want em mate there's 12 1 ltrs and 5 3ltrs I had a full.pack of 20 ltrs not even opened and they took them fuckers aswell lol

@G Yeh their a pain arnt they man I had some side by side 20 ltrs airpots and 18 ltrs square pots and the square pot had higher plants and thicker stalks???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't find the airpots as messy as every1 is saying..once you feed em SLOWLY its grand.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

i know but imagine walking round a room with 40 trees, having to move them around so you can water then taking 2-3 minutes to feed each individual plant.

my method definately does better with regular pots, i fill a 2l jug and dump it into the pot and move on to the next, it means i can spend as little as 2hours a week in my garden.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeh feeding slowly is a pain I'm the arse tho ain't it they make good fuckin root balls..but I think they make the plant focus on more root production than green matter? Fuck knows but I ain't gonna buy em again... squares just seem better for a small indoor space


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

i hardly did a scientific experiment but i did enough to learn they are not for me. gone are the days of trying to pimp a grow, these days i'm trying my hardest to make things simple.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha Yeh I think I lost about half the coco in the pots thru it running out the fookin holes lmao.I tell ya my old tent used to.look like a shit hole sometimes because of them pots lol....but what works for 1 man is shit for the other aye....when I 1st got em I was creaming over em about a month later I was cursing the fucking things haha....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

i like my airpots for the root development and overall results but they are messy and slow to work with, takes me half an hour every 2 days to feed my 5 airpots but only 5 mins to feed the 6 in regular pots. also need to feed the airpots more often as they dry out quicker. think after this grow i will be sticking to square or round pots and leaving the airpots for a while, they are also taller than normal pots so takes up more space in tent that cud be used by plant growth.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeh they tried re inventing the plant pot ffs Lol it works like but old school all the way for me lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2014)

I fuckin love airpots boys!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 9, 2014)

Easy all herd that big brummy numpty chedz is back?!?!?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

How's things pukka ? Your name was brought up earlier strange lolol . Tried airports I prefer smart pots . There's a thread on here smart pots v plastic & smart wins by a mile .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

I like smart pots too, u can even run airlines under them for a bit more root O2


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

Something we do agree on then zedd lmao . Hahah. Never eard of the airline part I'll have to look into that . Intresting


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahh smart pots forgot aboot them...never used em tho I suppose the yanks are big fans of smart pots ain't they....anyway time for the first joint of the day


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Something we do agree on then zedd lmao . Hahah. Never eard of the airline part I'll have to look into that . Intresting


the airline pump is sadly broken but I grew a 22 oz vanilla kush in a 50l smartpot with sub airlines....obv a very long veg but yeah I was thinking they must be the best if u r an oxygen nut


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

many peeps hating on barneys....if u get a good tangerine dream it is a wonderful smoke, if u get a good vanilla kush it is a good $ cos its fat and punchy, but yeah they aint the best but they can be banging....if I was gonna sog from 2 weeks vanilla kush wud b a contender


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

so 8 week livers from the guy i got it off many moons ago. what was you talking about IC3 11 weeks? 







NFT


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Easy zed wot time ya live tomoz haha?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Got them coco piks.....gaza ....rimmer wanna pm me an addy again.....

p.s don't laugh boys.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so 8 week livers from the guy i got it off many moons ago. what was you talking about IC3 11 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the taste sayin in that......i hate buds that look like that....lol foxtails....yeild killer man....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

livers is sweet. very moreish. no idea what the lad yields but i imagine plenty in nft


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

Ive come to realise the uglyest buds make the best joints...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> many peeps hating on barneys....if u get a good tangerine dream it is a wonderful smoke, if u get a good vanilla kush it is a good $ cos its fat and punchy, but yeah they aint the best but they can be banging....if I was gonna sog from 2 weeks vanilla kush wud b a contender


Not done either of those I have done a Barney's pineapple.chunk and that was lovely very fruity and potent...heard the critical kush is suppose to be a good yielder and potent too?? The next beans I buy will be blue pit and skunk #1 gotta have a nice stable strain to work with...

watching this thing about dolphins its mad these bottle.nosed are getting a puffer fish making it blow up then having a little chew to get high then they pass it aboot lmao even dolphins puff puff pass haha bless em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lemons coco pics


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol ^^^^ Yeh get em out there lemons and do.what u normally do lmao...over watered? PH lock? Are they balls on show aswell?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> .
> 
> watching this thing about dolphins its mad these bottle.nosed are getting a puffer fish making it blow up then having a little chew to get high then they pass it aboot lmao even dolphins puff puff pass haha bless em



a long time ago i lived in western australia for a few years, me old man use to take me sea fishing in a place called freemantle i think it was called we would fish off these huge rocks which i presume where some sort of coastal protection, anyway you would often have groups of dolphins swim past and the bloody fings would just snap your fishing lines we where only fishing for small fish the lines werent very strong, but the most annoying thing was that all day you would be catching puffer fish they where like vermin you wasnt trying to catch them they where just constantly nicking the bait, i wonder now if them dophins where just trying to get wrecked lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not done either of those I have done a Barney's pineapple.chunk and that was lovely very fruity and potent...heard the critical kush is suppose to be a good yielder and potent too?? The next beans I buy will be blue pit and skunk #1 gotta have a nice stable strain to work with...
> 
> watching this thing about dolphins its mad these bottle.nosed are getting a puffer fish making it blow up then having a little chew to get high then they pass it aboot lmao even dolphins puff puff pass haha bless em


I've 2 critical kush imma pop next grow with some LSD.tangerine dreams suppose to be a cunt to grow.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've 2 critical kush imma pop next grow with some LSD.tangerine dreams suppose to be a cunt to grow.


tangerine dream is a piece of piss to grow who told u that ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 9, 2014)

Does any 1 else get fucked eyes or headaches whilst being in flower room for a bit ?, my fucking eye waterd all night & I had headache after 20 mins under the 600 last night !.feels a bit like "arche eye" if u know owt about welding.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha Yeh they most proberbly were mate the buggers Lol little wreck heads them dolphins... I knew there was some reason why I've always liked em haha you've got about abit in your time ain't ya rambo....

@ prolapse Lol.is that LSD a Barney's aswell? That critical is suppose to be good man was talking to birmingham seed bank and he was saying he's had nothing but good reports on the critical suppose to be huge yielder??


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

it just takes longer and hates veg rape....sensitive soul


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Can't say I have baz must be that bagpipe playing tricks lolol. 

Pineapple chunk hated veg aswell but loved the flip


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ^^^^ Yeh get em out there lemons and do.what u normally do lmao...over watered? PH lock? Are they balls on show aswell?


i watered em once....still ain't dried out lol...def n def....ph is 5-6 (using drops)

an in glad u said balls i thought so n all...looks like i got 3 girls.....thats 2 males that have shown i hope that's it....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tangerine dream is a piece of piss to grow who told u that ?


 suppose to be an all round crap choice most the reports U see on it are low yeild n sensitive to changes. I remember you saying on here before that U grew n liked it but all I've read is its more trouble then its worth.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahh they should pull thru matey Yeh looks like balls but kinda hard to tell man little bit blurry...the only time I've had problems with the coco not drying out was with perlite ...now some folk love it but I don't think coco needs it maybe depends how u water em but I'm a flooder and perlite and coco did not work for me...after I chopped em the roots were wank couldn't even pull the whole thing the pot shit just broke in half!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh they most proberbly were mate the buggers Lol little wreck heads them dolphins... I knew there was some reason why I've always liked em haha you've got about abit in your time ain't ya rambo....
> 
> @ prolapse Lol.is that LSD a Barney's aswell? That critical is suppose to be good man was talking to birmingham seed bank and he was saying he's had nothing but good reports on the critical suppose to be huge yielder??


yeah, the LSD is suppose to be a tidy smoke...id gotten 5 of each n popped a few in my first ever attempt at growing (a closet in peak summer with temps 34+ I hadn't a chance) so I wanted to save a few for when I knew what I was doing so next grow haha.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tangerine dream is a piece of piss to grow who told u that ?


that tangerine dream you grew was a really nice smoke zedd, i really enjoyed it.



bazoomer said:


> Does any 1 else get fucked eyes or headaches whilst being in flower room for a bit ?, my fucking eye waterd all night & I had headache after 20 mins under the 600 last night !.feels a bit like "arche eye" if u know owt about welding.


that arch eye is spose to real rough baz me dad use to tell me about it fuck that, have you had it before? maybe ya eyes abit sensitve to the hps from damage from it?



shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh they most proberbly were mate the buggers Lol little wreck heads them dolphins... I knew there was some reason why I've always liked em haha you've got about abit in your time ain't ya rambo....


not really recently mate but yeah i seen alot of the world thankfully, i member bout ten year ago i was heavily into benzos n wanted to get off em and me mum was married to some bloke from Trinidad she was over there well was actually canada first then we went to trini but anyway once there i soon found out you could just go into a chemist of sorts and buy whatever you wanted it went abit wrong i starting back up hitting the benzo's hard n would cunt off her bf all the time etc after a month or so, i woke up from a benzo fest one afternoon n found the house we where living in empty but a note saying you need help lmao heres the money for a taxi to port of spain the capital go to the british embassy, ring ya dad n get the money for a fllight home lolol 

fuck that was some scary shit, and when i got to heathrow i add to go to the place where refugees/asylum seekers go cause i was skint didnt have no way to get out of heathrow me oldman took near 2wks to convince on the fones at the embassy in trini for the flight money and he wasnt happy lol but yeah they gave me food,cash n a coach ticket to some mates i had in norfolk i gotta say tho i doubt many countrys look after there people as well, the embassy in trini put me in a hotel for the whole time i was in port of spain and would send a driver for me each morning to take me to the embassy to ring people for me flight home feed me each day n looked after me pretty well.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that tangerine dream you grew was a really nice smoke zedd, i really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a note saying "u need help" lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> suppose to be an all round crap choice most the reports U see on it are low yeild n sensitive to changes. I remember you saying on here before that U grew n liked it but all I've read is its more trouble then its worth.


its a sativa dom hybrid and takes some experience and is unforgiving if u fuk up....she dies....but treat her rite and don't abse her and shes easy as pie....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Lmfao hahaha ye nutter fookin good story that one man sambos crazy benzo binge haha...u could be right there aboot baz if he's had arche eye before my mates dome that fucker and he says bright shit can give him.headaches now...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

scary shit Rambo, bad news being in the shit without money in a foreign country......fukin Trinidad aswell not good mate feels like a long way from home


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

it wasnt funny at the time lolol i was in some shanty town miles from the capital and when you hear bout trinidad n tabago or how ever its spelt as a tourist spot its tobago that the tourist go too not trini, that place is just a 3rd world crime ravanged nasty place where they seriously hate the white man i was shitting bricks lol when i woke up the house was empty the cunts, but for what was in the room i was sleeping in and the note with 50 trini dollers bout a 5er i sold the fan, me bed and xbox n tv in the room n got a load more benzos n used the note money for the cab to the capital, lol crazy times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

Coming down must have sucked balls in that situation buddy, I remember coming down off speed in a Belgian airport...not the best of times was like I stepped in a fucking shower I was sweating...so bad


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yer fuckin mad ye cunt lol, more fuckin benzos lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

fuk ive got an emergency inspection tmrw, summin up with the pump in the basement....ha ha thank fuk im not a basement grower, but it is where I make soil so ill be busy at the crack of dawn for a few hours ,,,,,cunting stress


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yer fuckin mad ye cunt lol, more fuckin benzos lol


i laugh now mate but i was crying at the time lolol drugs hay they make ya do some crazy shit if you get too deep.

that new job sounds sweet mate any more news on it? they gonna let you go for just the 3wks n a wk at home?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2014)

ah Rambo thosefukin places, Trinidad is like Medellin in my mind not a tourist fukin place...jus co its got sunshine they punt it out as some paradise...until u get stuck there and have to deal with the shit,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk ive got an emergency inspection tmrw, summin up with the pump in the basement....ha ha thank fuk im not a basement grower, but it is where I make soil so ill be busy at the crack of dawn for a few hours ,,,,,cunting stress


know the feeling m8 ive got a full house inspection next week for renewing my lease, at least u aint gotta move everything for a day its a cunting hassle but needs to be done


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ah Rambo thosefukin places, Trinidad is like Medellin in my mind not a tourist fukin place...jus co its got sunshine they punt it out as some paradise...until u get stuck there and have to deal with the shit,


it was scary as fuck zedd, when i got to port of spain i was there near 2wks spending all day at the embassy then at night id go look about met up with some trini crims outside some pool club got quite friendly got the best coke ive ever had in me life, could have had me mum n her bf shot for less than a grand n was asked to swallow a load of drugs on the flight home lmao i laugh now mate but shit i was scared at the time lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 9, 2014)

@rambo, I've had ark eye few times when I was fucking wit moters years ago. Think it was coz I was in there spazed out, staring at tops like fucking Uri Gellar, "grow grow" , fan blowing in me face, prob got cold behind it. Oh , & u done some mad shit dude ! Lol, no wonder u sound like you've only got mins to live on the blower ! LMFAO


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i laugh now mate but i was crying at the time lolol drugs hay they make ya do some crazy shit if you get too deep.
> 
> that new job sounds sweet mate any more news on it? they gonna let you go for just the 3wks n a wk at home?


no m8, they said it would just be shift work, mon - thur or fri - sun, the guy I know workin ther must be working in thru a sub contractor or something. Goina try get a number for him and ring him and see


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lemons coco pics
> 
> View attachment 2957358View attachment 2957359View attachment 2957360View attachment 2957361View attachment 2957362View attachment 2957363View attachment 2957364View attachment 2957365View attachment 2957366View attachment 2957367View attachment 2957368View attachment 2957369


Fuck me lemon wot ya doin lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rambo wot ya likin the post for lmfao nuffin to like about it looks like ic3 has grew the fuckers haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Rambo wot ya likin the post for lmfao nuffin to like about it looks like ic3 has grew the fuckers haha


i liked it you yamyam numpty cunt cause the pics where so shit and you said ''fuck me lemon what you doing'' lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know but if no1 tells him wot he is doin wrong then them babies are gonna be dead mon me tell ya !! !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fuck me not another lemon pls


----------



## lemon and herbs (Jan 9, 2014)

another lemon in the mix. what yous upto


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Hah he'll be throwing pics on of drowned nute def males soon lolol. Yam yam marmite


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

lemon and herbs said:


> another lemon in the mix. what yous upto


getting pissed talking shit same old for the uk thread, what yous upto?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> getting pissed talking shit same old for the uk thread, what yous upto?


Fuck me rambo good job ya mate kev ay about ay it ya fat ginger northern monkey lmfao


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 9, 2014)

alright lads long time no see , hope everyones doing well ....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know about any 1 else, but I got it on the first post . . .


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Fuck me there all comin outta the caves lol wits happenin man my heads mash up lmao think im gonna hide in my thread good job I got some pics of the exo earlier lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me there all comin outta the caves lol wits happenin man my heads mash up lmao think im gonna hide in my thread good job I got some pics of the exo earlier lol


hey chedz , still rockin the exo then lmao .... not grown that out for a while now man . i shut down for awhile while i sorted my personal shit out , ive just finished a whiteberry thats drying at minute and got a few 12/12 from seeds going as we speak , gotta build my percy up LOL


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

I watched that dolphin thing too amazing animals . Just looks like different species of human which can live under water . Extremely intelligent. I can emagine me & the mrs patrolling the sea floor . I'm looking for the next puffa fish & she's out picking fucking seaweed ! !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> hey chedz , still rockin the exo then lmao .... not grown that out for a while now man . i shut down for awhile while i sorted my personal shit out , ive just finished a whiteberry thats drying at minute and got a few 12/12 from seeds going as we speak , gotta build my percy up LOL


Hey bro nothin to heavy I hope and yh the exo aint goin no were lad ya know even if I got fed up of her I still could nt part lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lemons coco pics
> 
> View attachment 2957358View attachment 2957359View attachment 2957360View attachment 2957361View attachment 2957362View attachment 2957363View attachment 2957364View attachment 2957365View attachment 2957366View attachment 2957367View attachment 2957368View attachment 2957369



how long have you had them ? What else is in your coco mix ? I find coco extremely slow to grow when starting plants even by giving right amount of nutrients . What I know do is start seed in a small pot of super soil leave for 1-2 weeks & then pot up In coco & feed full coco nutes .


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads long time no see , hope everyones doing well ....


fucking el mate u been awol a time good to see you back, chedz is still a yamyam cunt tho lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I watched that dolphin thing too amazing animals . Just looks like different species of human which can live under water . Extremely intelligent. I can emagine me & the mrs patrolling the sea floor . I'm looking for the next puffa fish & she's out picking fucking seaweed ! !


Haha Yeh there pretty amazing arnt they that Puffa fish things mad recreational drug use for dolphins clever fuckers....Yeh get the Mrs to get a nice bouquet of seaweed lmao even better watchin stuff like that when ya baked


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el mate u been awol a time good to see you back, chedz is still a yamyam cunt tho lololol


i take it from the spelling and the insults ..... SAMBOS HERE !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el mate u been awol a time good to see you back, chedz is still a yamyam cunt tho lololol


Yh yh and you ve still ginger bollox my fat hairy northern freind haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> how long have you had them ? What else is in your coco mix ? I find coco extremely slow to grow when starting plants even by giving right amount of nutrients . What I know do is start seed in a small pot of super soil leave for 1-2 weeks & then pot up In coco & feed full coco nutes .


they were Lemon Kings pics i just posted them for him cos he cant upload, so i'll leave him to answer that.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok Gary sorry about that lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> how long have you had them ? What else is in your coco mix ? I find coco extremely slow to grow when starting plants even by giving right amount of nutrients . What I know do is start seed in a small pot of super soil leave for 1-2 weeks & then pot up In coco & feed full coco nutes .


Yr doin summet wrong if ya finding it slow mate believe me I find it anythin but !!


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh yh and you ve still ginger bollox my fat hairy northern freind haha


you carnt even spell ''friend'' you dyslexic cunt lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

Chedz I've tried a few tweeks & each one will
not make it grow as quick as the
super soil . What ratio nutes are you using ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

I found the 1st 3-4 weeks slow growth then they start kicking it out after that that's from seed tho....clones are a different story tho


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

That's what I mean Shawn . I shall run a side by side next time just to satisfy my curiosity lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeh I was just.thinking hmmm super soil to start seeds sounds like a good idea and then chedz said that which threw me off a bit...but Yeh with seed its defo slow going but clones just fuckin fly from been potted up don't they


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Its all about the size of the pots yr starting in lads believe me I aint no novice wen it comes to beans mate after 2wks if potting up ya should av atleast 6-8 inch of growth wen using cocco


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

I just found better results by doing it so thats what I do now . me + my pall give it a try & both found it a lot better . But he finishes product probably after week 3 from seed is coco . I ran a full super soil grow last grow out & didn't like it .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeh that sound about right but u know what I mean there ain't many leaves and by then I'd of just topped em most likely which slows em a bit I found week 4 the branches start filling out with nice big juicy fans... I used to start in 3 ltr and sometimes 1 ltr but most of them got used for the clones


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you carnt even spell ''friend'' you dyslexic cunt lmao


that made me lmao , shit never changes lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 9, 2014)

Soo how big for a seed ? I mean a seed ain't growing out of a large party cup in 2 weeks not in my experience In coco .


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that sound about right but u know what I mean there ain't many leaves and by then I'd of just topped em most likely which slows em a bit I found week 4 the branches start filling out with nice big juicy fans... I used to start in 3 ltr and sometimes 1 ltr but most of them got used for the clones


1/2 litre pots ya wanna be starting in mate after 10-12 days ya should of a good root system toppot up into 2 litres for 2 wks then final pot there after!! Its all about ya roots mate once the ve hit the bottom of that pot they ll branch out mark my words


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Fuck me I've just seen the time I'm at exciting cs tommorow better get me heed doon...see bit lads

Yeh that makes sense chedz like a plastic cup or sumthin to.start em in yam yam yam yaaaa


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

later shawny enjoy ur days free labour m8, i'll smoke a J thinking of u picking up other ppl's rubbish


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha fuck off you Lol I hope I am.litter picking its nice n easy and last time I found a coat a car bulb and fuse kit and a health and safety kit lmao oh and shit loads if empty seal.bags its a start hoping 2morrow I find some cash and a bag a weed lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me I've just seen the time I'm at exciting cs tommorow better get me heed doon...see bit lads
> 
> Yeh that makes sense chedz like a plastic cup or sumthin to.start em in yam yam yam yaaaa


No more help from me lads you ll all be as good as me if I carry on like this lmao fuck is it only me that wants to share there veiws ya bunch of miserable wankers lol sambo I kmow yr tossin off over midget porn but fuck me gis a break ya ginger fat fuck lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> No more help from me lads you ll all be as good as me if I carry on like this lmao fuck is it only me that wants to share there veiws ya bunch of miserable wankers lol sambo I kmow yr tossin off over midget porn but fuck me gis a break ya ginger fat fuck lmao


CUNT...... lmfao im off to bed ya wanker to wank on some midget porn lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahh fuck it I'm gonna skin another joint up....ride this out haha marmite


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> CUNT...... lmfao im off to bed ya wanker to wank on some midget porn lol


No ya fucker I hope ya shoot yaself in the eye haha as we all know ya cant see ya cock so I hope ya take ya eye out and whilst doin so set ya hand on fire with red fire bollox haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 9, 2014)

i would chip in but ive never grown in coco, im a soil only guy so dont have a clue about differences between the 2, so im keeping my mouth shut since for once i dont know what im talking about lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

ya gotta give it to that yamyam prick he may be a cunt fullstop, but its good to have said cunt back thread feels alive again....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Share the love sambs share the love nite nite boys another earky start for me ow the joys lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Aye them yam yams are always lively twitchy fuckers ain't they Lol Yeh I've never done soil was gonna go for soil next but fuck it I'll get coco instead its too easy


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye them yam yams are always lively twitchy fuckers ain't they Lol Yeh I've never done soil was gonna go for soil next but fuck it I'll get coco instead its too easy


Sorry mate last post haha I had to but im sure thats wot lemon said muhahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeh u get yer head down u need to spend all day watchin ya mate erect his pole haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ill be erectin my pole tomoz if this thread has any more old boys init lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wake up ya lazy fuckers I got somethin to tell yaz lmao!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2014)

Morning all, missus n baby are off to Bristol for 4 days so got me some peace n quiet lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wake up ya lazy fuckers I got somethin to tell yaz lmao!!


Go on then chedz....but if ur goina tell us again ur the best grower around get back te ur fuckin bed


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2014)

@Garyboy your fairy is on its way


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 10, 2014)

Lucky man sae. Wish my missus and little lass would fuck off for 4 days lol. I would end up wanking my self blind lol.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

have fun sae, try not to smoke too much and stay up late watching babestation and supercasino lol.

come on then cheds, i'm tense with anticipation here.............


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Go on then chedz....but if ur goina tell us again ur the best grower around get back te ur fuckin bed


There is that but no no no that is nt wot I wanna tell ya MG!! Its fuckin friday niggaz blow up those bongs for me ya stoned headed fuckers lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> There is that but no no no that is nt wot I wanna tell ya MG!! Its fuckin friday niggaz blow up those bongs for me ya stoned headed fuckers lmao


I took today off to sort my tax return so no smoke for me till this shits done or I'll get fuckall done, my stoned head and numbers don't mix


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

is that it, your big news is it's friday?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> is that it, your big news is it's friday?


yes G it friday nigga haha another mash up wkend on the cards for me haha


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

fuckinelll.

got me all worked up then, thought you might have won the euromillions and was gonna offer us all a place on your carribbean island to stay. oh well, have fun getting off your barnett!

in work tommorrow morning so it will be another boring one for me, gonna be a busy boy for the next week or so i reckon but then i'm going away for 3 weeks in the tropics, have fun blowing your snotty nose while i'm wiping my snotty cock off in thailand!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> fuckinelll.
> 
> got me all worked up then, thought you might have won the euromillions and was gonna offer us all a place on your carribbean island to stay. oh well, have fun getting off your barnett!
> 
> in work tommorrow morning so it will be another boring one for me, gonna be a busy boy for the next week or so i reckon but then i'm going away for 3 weeks in the tropics, have fun blowing your snotty nose while i'm wiping my snotty cock off in thailand!


Snotty nose? Lol I ve a plan for that fucker aswell haha the carribean hol aint gonna be far off my agenda for this yr infact we was lookin at goin august for the month lol st lucia is banging right about then little hut on the beach and sippin all the cognac u can drink ahhh fuck me do I av to wait till then haha


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

if i go outside in this weather for more than 5 mins my nose just starts dripping like a tap, i can't wait to have shorts on and be moaning that it's too hot lol.

never been to st lucia but then most carribbean islands are much the same. barbados and rum would be my choice like but it is more for going with a tart, very romantic lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 10, 2014)

I fucking hate work on a Friday when you know your in all weekend ! !


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

sunday off for me at least but when it's monday the next day you don't enjoy it the same do you.

some cheese at 7 weeks, i reckon i could chop it now, started a flush so will do it next week some time.

[video=youtube;pm0HMZCNM24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm0HMZCNM24&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Should be live by next wk mate that pot aint doin u no justice tho how tall is the plant? Looks peng non the less. Well it would b its cheese haha


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

it's a 3.6l pot and i would say the actual plant is about 18" tall, i'll be looking to get around 25g from her, the buds will just start stacking calyxs from her on out.

lol @peng cheese i'm even hearing that up here now as well as bare or is it bear? as in " it stinks of bare bud round here man"

what the fuck is wrong with people, i live in one of the whitest parts of the country too.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Peng= lovely bro from a white mon to a white mon lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

@Sae, that filter has just arrived m8, cheers for that, give me a email when u get the chance


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bare = plenty full from a white mon to a white mon hha


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

cheers you white wog you.

have fun with the filter gaz, just make sure you use it properly and stop taking yer plants out the tent to water ey? 

and honestly has anybody got a contact for imc?, i'm getting worried, he just set up 2 seperate hydroponic grows in his house and it's all gone quiet............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2014)

peng a leng ting youth? i can only imagine how funny you chatting like that sounds cheds


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

haha i only take the front girls out now and thats to water the ones at the back lol, ive got ona blocks in the room to help with smell when plants are out,

i dont have a number for imc anymore only an email but he aint answering any emails or pm's im the same as u tho gettin worried for the big guy now, not like him to be as quiet for so long,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

That's me tax return all sorted....time for a couple of joints!!


----------



## petedav (Jan 10, 2014)

looking for a uk electrician that i can pic ur brains lol .is there anybody out there that has got around these new SMART METERS?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

petedav said:


> looking for a uk electrician that i can pic ur brains lol .is there anybody out there that has got around these new SMART METERS?


I have who are you mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

petedav said:


> looking for a uk electrician that i can pic ur brains lol .is there anybody out there that has got around these new SMART METERS?


heres one around here but he don't pop in too often


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

did my tax return to hg so nice to get that outa the way fukin thing, got the emergency inspection in a few minutes and ive been grafting solid for 5 hours to sort the place....messy business making soil


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I have who are you mate


Zeddd have u been givin the livers ripen??? I'm 5 an a half weeks now, think I'll give em ripen just need to get some first. Won't need it for couple of weeks tho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

smart meters are easy...switch leccy companies...".we are afraid to inform u some of the smart features wont work"...fukin bring it on


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> did my tax return to hg so nice to get that outa the way fukin thing, got the emergency inspection in a few minutes and ive been grafting solid for 5 hours to sort the place....messy business making soil


yeah m8 I always put it off till near the deadline, plus it's always nice to get some cash back from it at the end off janurary, it's always a shit month....tho I've a grow up first week or two in feb so it's all comin at once thank fuck


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Zeddd have u been givin the livers ripen??? I'm 5 an a half weeks now, think I'll give em ripen just need to get some first. Won't need it for couple of weeks tho


im binning ripen, wanna do full organics .....the mrs spotted it in the bud and raised an eyebrow.......enough said


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smart meters are easy...switch leccy companies...".we are afraid to inform u some of the smart features wont work"...fukin bring it on


Whats smart meters m8??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im binning ripen, wanna do full organics .....the mrs spotted it in the bud and raised an eyebrow.......enough said


I don't really notice it speed things up in my hydro, but the exo and livers I chopped a few weeks back the exo just didn't have the same taste as when I used ripen so think ill give it a go this run with the three strains cos def think it adds to flavour, for me anyway


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> yeah m8 I always put it off till near the deadline, plus it's always nice to get some cash back from it at the end off janurary, it's always a shit month....tho I've a grow up first week or two in feb so it's all comin at once thank fuck


yeah that harvest time is getting closer aint it mate, im counting the fucking days, cant wait for the 2nd week of feb to come. ive just about sold all that auto shite i chopped a few days ago so bought myself a nice Q of blue cheese to do me the nxt few days


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Whats smart meters m8??


there fukin cool if u don't grow...well prob a bit dodgy if u read the net but they communicate a load of info to the leccy company and they can see when u turn on a light etc...not good....they'll be everywhere soon mate its happened in the US...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah that harvest time is getting closer aint it mate, im counting the fucking days, cant wait for the 2nd week of feb to come. ive just about sold all that auto shite i chopped a few days ago so bought myself a nice Q of blue cheese to do me the nxt few days


Aye wer on the home straight now gaz, I've about a half ounce left to do me which it won't, I ain't choppin fuk all early tho, fuck that


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> there fukin cool if u don't grow...well prob a bit dodgy if u read the net but they communicate a load of info to the leccy company and they can see when u turn on a light etc...not good....they'll be everywhere soon mate its happened in the US...


dont like the sound of them m8, what the fuck we goina do when they come in? We'll all have big fuckin generators in are back yards lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

i can't believe how well george orwell predicted the future, that man must have had a crystal ball.

it's gonna be like big brother soon or minority report, they will be nicking you for thinking about committing a crime lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

All you need to be doin is cuttin back on house old electricity and run ya shit as normal leccy company is nt gonna give a fuck anyway as all they want is money they were gitting em round my way but cut short on my street haha the mother in-law has 1 and she lives in next street literally 2 min away lmao there has to be away round em like everythin else !!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck smart meters, they "offered" it to me, told em I'd have it when it is compulsory for every house in the uk.

Not long finished work, first day back since before NYE and found out im off the weekend. Sweet.

Cookies are dried too, have a cheeky one last night. so fucking hard to get up at 3.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

heres a cpl pics of some buds on the 2 purple paralysis girls,


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> heres a cpl pics of some buds on the 2 purple paralysis girls,
> 
> View attachment 2958117 View attachment 2958118View attachment 2958119


How do they feel dence wise gaz look a little fluffy to me but might just be the pic mate get a few close uos for us mate they look nice and sticky mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

the plant in the last pic the buds are a little fluffy, but the 1st 2 pics are the bigger fatter plant and they are solid dense buds mate dripping with frostiness, if u look at pic 2 u will see the main cola split in 2 on its own during flower about 2 weeks ago and now has 2 points at the top of a nice fat bud, i'll try get some better pics in a bit.

and there is still 4 weeks left till chop time so the fluffy one has plenty time to fatten up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

these are the best i can get just now with my shit camera,


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> these are the best i can get just now with my shit camera,
> 
> View attachment 2958131 View attachment 2958132 View attachment 2958133 View attachment 2958134 View attachment 2958135 View attachment 2958136 View attachment 2958137 View attachment 2958138


Still a few wks left on them bad boys I reckon gaz 3 wks tops mate ill ve shocked to fuck if they go 4 tho all ya calayxs are swelling already


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

that looks lovely. are they meant to be a purple strain?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea as you can see coco not for me....its £3 a brick coco...when i used canna pro shit plants grew at the same rate as dwc buckets....

wooooooo mh bulb came today....now were going perp....just need to turn a storage box into a 4site veg bucket.....boom shake the room....

self ballested is bright....its wired so much extra bits inside the glass tube.....its very bright and warm happy days....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2014)

Also guns have to let the lvls cut go....im sure the airy buds (which are a trait of that pheno).....which giv it a shit yield make it unsuitable for sale.....great sat high n great smell and taste....just poor on the wieght side.....5 in the bin.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 10, 2014)

Easy boys ya alreet? Well I'm.pissed off just got back from cs and Mrs has had money all day now I've got £60 left feckin wound up now women piss me off proper fucked everything up man ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys ya alreet? Well I'm.pissed off just got back from cs and Mrs has had money all day now I've got £60 left feckin wound up now women piss me off proper fucked everything up man ffs


she spent it all mate? u wanna rig a vape pen for cs.....what happens if u don't pick up enough litter...can u take a bag of rubbish down there the next day and fly tip it so they've has nuffin from ya? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> she spent it all mate? u wanna rig a vape pen for cs.....what happens if u don't pick up enough litter...can u take a bag of rubbish down there the next day and fly tip it so they've has nuffin from ya? lol


Yeh the silly cow left me with 60 notes fuckin fumin now and she wondering why I'm pissed off!!! Haha Yeh not a bad idea that zedd go and put back what ive picked up Lol...today was tree surgery day chopping branches off and brambles n that.....really nice lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> that looks lovely. are they meant to be a purple strain?


there is purple phenos but the breeder does say not all plants will get the purple color, im hoping with my cold night temps i can get even a little purp before chop time, there is a very faint pink tinge to the pistils on the fluffier plant so i have my fingers crossed


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

another inspection over, the numpty came in checked a few plugs cos the fukin water feature aint fukin workin...arghhhhh all this cos of a phoney water feature fukin thing in the garden....soooo he decided its the pump needs changing.....but he didn't have a multimeter and I know its cos there is a short in the wire cos I stapled it a while back silly cunt let him do what he wants I ll not tell him ...but I will fix it when he starts scratching his head ......he thinks I know fuk all practical....hes only ever seen me in a suit.......ha ha ...all planned of course....im stealth....ud never spot me


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2014)

Haaha 007 ain't got shit on you zedd....

bizzle what's the probs man....least she saved you some....cant believe the cs gave you bladed weapons....i bet all the lads have asked you why ur there n because your new at this you've told them all the story...just a thought on this.....as impressive as your story is.....and it is....be careful...people remember faces and Chinese whispers start.....remember your doing your cs with criminals.....just a thought mate.....

mh has been on for 40mins....all clone leafs are reaching for the sky.....o yea.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2014)

Any spare air pumps for sale....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeh don't worry lemons I realised how tight shits gotta be now....I'm there for driving offences to them ain't told em fuck all....some of em tho wanna tell ya their life story....nice one for sayin tho mate....haha bladed weapons one of the tools was like a big fookin Indian sword thing that was the first thing I picked up went charging into this tree like a cunt lmao it was blunt as fuck tho so I grabbed a rake and lent on that fucker all day....oh and Yeh at least she saved me some its just I'm.gonna be doing all week now shaaaaaand

Fookin predictive text suppose to say skint all week haha Wtf man


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck me lads if I have to go to the second page of this general forum again im quitin this thread wots up with yas haha sambo stop lurkin abd pullin ya shrivelled chicken ya fat ginger northern cunt and lets get the thread back on track were is all yas fuckin pron hay wot u all internet growers the fuckin florida thread is makin us look like right plums I cant fuckin wait till 4 wks av past ya wont get a page without a picture from me ya plums haha well not now I know which way I have to tilt my phone muhahahahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Few pics I took the other day, exo and livers and the one in DWC is psychosis


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Couple of sideways one just for u chedz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me lads if I have to go to the second page of this general forum again im quitin this thread wots up with yas haha sambo stop lurkin abd pullin ya shrivelled chicken ya fat ginger northern cunt and lets get the thread back on track were is all yas fuckin pron hay wot u all internet growers the fuckin florida thread is makin us look like right plums I cant fuckin wait till 4 wks av past ya wont get a page without a picture from me ya plums haha well not now I know which way I have to tilt my phone muhahahahaha


remember when he called you dyslexic haha that was sweet.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> remember when he called you dyslexic haha that was sweet.


It was an understatement lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It was an understatement lol


cheeky bastard I ask for pron ya fucker lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> cheeky bastard I ask for pron ya fucker lmfao


Gimme 4 weeks and I'll have plenty for ye


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gimme 4 weeks and I'll have plenty for ye


you growing deep blue x liver? If so how far along n any tips on her? I know she loves a good feed.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you growing deep blue x liver? If so how far along n any tips on her? I know she loves a good feed.


No m8, livers clone it is


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

this is that blueberry cut chedz, it smelt better than it tasted imo, i was quite excited growing it thinking it would taste lovely but t wasnt that amazing, although pukka grew it a few times and his tasted alot better than mine.View attachment 2958434


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8, livers clone it is


so many hydro related names on here haha sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> this is that blueberry cut chedz, it smelt better than it tasted imo, i was quite excited growing it thinking it would taste lovely but t wasnt that amazing, although pukka grew it a few times and his tasted alot better than mine.View attachment 2958434


they seemed a good plant to grow sadly I never got to finish mine cos I had to pull them


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> they seemed a good plant to grow sadly I never got to finish mine cos I had to pull them


yeah they werent too sad just seemed to smell better than it tasted proper stank in veg n flower n i thought it was gonna be super tasty but mine wasnt anyway lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah they werent too sad just seemed to smell better than it tasted proper stank in veg n flower n i thought it was gonna be super tasty but mine wasnt anyway lol


Aye I think mine would have been tasty if I'd finished them lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I think mine would have been tasty if I'd finished them lol


only sample ive ever asked for on here was that cheese auto that ya lost too, that looked nice lovely shape to it considering it wasnt even getting all that much light.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sambo ya cunt you ll av a blister the size of a golf ball on the end of ya cory if ya keep tuggin at it ya soft cunt !! Lmao how many wks the blueberry go ?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2014)

This mh is soooo good Gaza or rimmer you about for some picks.....its £15 total even if you get one just to add to ya flower room......£15......


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2014)

IM considering buying a couple more of these mh bulbs and run a quick auto crop say 20....they need 16hrs or more light....ive been looking at crops flowered under mh on net.....yield ain't as much....around 1/3 less in some cases but in all cases resin production is the same or better.....

or i might just buy em all and re sell them for a nifty each to compete with grow shop wanting £100 for a 400 w


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo ya cunt you ll av a blister the size of a golf ball on the end of ya cory if ya keep tuggin at it ya soft cunt !! Lmao how many wks the blueberry go ?


ten wks + i think it should have gone but i chopped at at 9 lol 

i have at points thought i may be addicted to wanking just carnt leave the monster alone sometimes lol ya CUNT.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> IM considering buying a couple more of these mh bulbs and run a quick auto crop say 20....they need 16hrs or more light....ive been looking at crops flowered under mh on net.....yield ain't as much....around 1/3 less in some cases but in all cases resin production is the same or better.....
> 
> or i might just buy em all and re sell them for a nifty each to compete with grow shop wanting £100 for a 400 w


omg u r fukin jokin lem wtf AUTOS is a bad word.......u ok man....the coco...um...now autos.........what happened to CO lems ffs


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ten wks + i think it should have gone but i chopped at at 9 lol
> 
> i have at points thought i may be addicted to wanking just carnt leave the monster alone sometimes lol ya CUNT.


10wks ay get 1 to me then u faggot


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2014)

This was an auto I grew a couple years ago, got around 4 oz of it, the last auto I cut three weeks early or something and got around 2 off it, sometimes they can be good for cash, I'm sure there's ones out there too that are good smoke, the cheese candy I done would've been good when finished I reckon too


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

biggest auto i have seen, some of them end up like the ones ice grew recently.
what light schedule did you use?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> biggest auto i have seen, some of them end up like the ones ice grew recently.
> what light schedule did you use?


18/6 for a few weeks can't really remember how many but it wouldn't flower so I put in 12/12, so I guess it wasn't really an auto, was either snowryder or lowryder I think, was supposed to be an auto anyway, I grew four and they all turn out pretty big tho but all needed 12/12 to flower...,,think they've probly came on a bit since then


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2014)

I feed my free auto seeds to the birds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

Dog A.



Dog B.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

Anesthesia.




Cheese SCROG.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

All 10 days in.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

just went and got myself another dog, got a bitch to keep my other dog company, they get on great, that well in fact that she wasnt in the house 10 mins and he had banged her silly and they got stuck together for 20 mins lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just went and got myself another dog, got a bitch to keep my other dog company, they get on great, that well in fact that she wasnt in the house 10 mins and he had banged her silly and they got stuck together for 20 mins lol


is it another rottie gboy? i have seen pics of your dog but carnt member has it tail been docked? i no its been illegal for a while now but they deffo look better without a tail me oldman had rotties when i was a kid and they werent all that common in the uk back in the late 80s early 90s


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

You planning on breeeding?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is it another rottie gboy? i have seen pics of your dog but carnt member has it tail been docked? i no its been illegal for a while now but they deffo look better without a tail me oldman had rotties when i was a kid and they werent all that common in the uk back in the late 80s early 90s


no mate my rottie still has his tail, i agree they do look good without but i think its cruel the way they remove it when their pups,

the new dog is a Lab x Collie, 11 month old, lovely wee dog but more for the wife as she was complaining my other one was too strong for her to walk so now she has one for herself.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You planning on breeeding?


NO !! fuck that mate i have done in the past with my old staffies but not got the patience for a load of pups till their 8 weeks old thesedays, im planning on getting both dogs neutered in a cpl weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> NO !! fuck that mate i have done in the past with my old staffies but not got the patience for a load of pups till their 8 weeks old thesedays, im planning on getting both dogs neutered in a cpl weeks


em...id say that might be 2 late mate lol keep em apart!.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no mate my rottie still has his tail, i agree they do look good without but i think its cruel the way they remove it when their pups,
> 
> the new dog is a Lab x Collie, 11 month old, lovely wee dog but more for the wife as she was complaining my other one was too strong for her to walk so now she has one for herself.


yeah it is cruel mate i agree but i think it was done back in old days cause they where working dogs? could be wrong? deffo look better tho, also nowday rotties well alot of em seem to be a lot smaller could just be i was alot smaller when i was around them tho lol

do the ks reg ones etc still have that hip score thingy i member when i was a kid we had to have one put down at a very early age cause she had arthretis in the hips she was only young was called chrissy, had a few more sabre,major,duke whats your dogs name mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2014)

u dont want teh blueberry chedz, its complete and utter dogshite garbage, 

nad nice yman, notice teh anathesia or watever teh fuk its called is rather yellowing? whats going on ther?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

haha u will laugh mate i kept the name the breeder gave him when i picked him up, he's called Bosston, 

yeah years ago when they were german workin dogs they had their tails removed for pulling carts and things so they didnt get caught in anything. i had a few rotties when growing up and had staffies and bull mastifs since i been in my own house, after moving home from cyprus a cpl years ago we got an old lab cos wanted more child friendly breed but he died last year so we got the rottie x pup back in May, contrary to what most ppl believe rotties are some of the softest natured dogs u can get, even the police knocked them back as cop dogs because they were to docile lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u dont want teh blueberry chedz, its complete and utter dogshite garbage,
> 
> nad nice yman, notice teh anathesia or watever teh fuk its called is rather yellowing? whats going on ther?


how them cuttings looking now m8?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nad nice yman, notice teh anathesia or watever teh fuk its called is rather yellowing? whats going on ther?


It'll be the lighting, they're spotless.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

Spoon PM me an email addy again please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah it is cruel mate i agree but i think it was done back in old days cause they where working dogs? could be wrong? deffo look better tho, also nowday rotties well alot of em seem to be a lot smaller could just be i was alot smaller when i was around them tho lol
> 
> do the ks reg ones etc still have that hip score thingy i member when i was a kid we had to have one put down at a very early age cause she had arthretis in the hips she was only young was called chrissy, had a few more sabre,major,duke whats your dogs name mate?


Kc standards is "a medium to large breed working dog" but alot of ppl breed them to be giant which really fucks their hips up.the hipscore is if you intend to show and eventually breed. Back yard breeders have really damaged the breed over the years.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 10, 2014)

There is tasty auto strains out there. I ran a few afghan Kush autos and it was every bit as tasty as a photo. Jus shit yield, unstable phenos and waste of leccy lol apart from that there ok lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

Rotties are sheep dogs n like U said Gary are very docile. Mines a total pussy. Tail docking origins are many lol from Romans thinking it stopped rabies (Rottweilers actually a mix of a roman sheep dog n an Italian mastiff) to Germans having taxes on non working dogs "tail tax".


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

They run better & have better balance with tales, but I agree with Rambone , much better looking docked, had a v nice Doberman when I was young, had ears & tail done, that dog would guard me with her life.,can u not still bring over from oral and docked ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol, predictive text !, Irland not "oral and" !


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha u will laugh mate i kept the name the breeder gave him when i picked him up, he's called Bosston,
> 
> yeah years ago when they were german workin dogs they had their tails removed for pulling carts and things so they didnt get caught in anything. i had a few rotties when growing up and had staffies and bull mastifs since i been in my own house, after moving home from cyprus a cpl years ago we got an old lab cos wanted more child friendly breed but he died last year so we got the rottie x pup back in May, contrary to what most ppl believe rotties are some of the softest natured dogs u can get, even the police knocked them back as cop dogs because they were to docile lol.


yeah i no that mate they are lovely dogs so friendly n like you say docile but also real intelligent i was brought up round em as a kid for years, i deffo think tho years ago they where bigger than today alot of em nowday seem quite small major n sabre my old dogs in the late 80s early 90s had much longer legs than many you see today, i think major was actually imported from germany he was the first was prob more mid 80s, im not a great lover of animals tbh bar dogs n i do like pigs n not just bacon would love to have a pet pig spose to be super intelligent.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 10, 2014)

We know your game baz lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 10wks ay get 1 to me then u faggot


i dont have the cut no more dont think pukka dus either, it was far from dogshite garbage tho maybe when chopped at 6wks it was yeah, but ask pukka or hg they both smoked it grown proper was a nice enough smoke nowt amazing tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i do like pigs n not just bacon would love to have a pet pig spose to be super intelligent.


Our lass loves pigs too, she had em on the farm when she was a kid.

She say's they're easier to train than a dog, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

You can still dock tails here n I prefer it, fucker doesn't knock shit over with it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

She used to ride the big fuckers round the yard before slaughter.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Our lass loves pigs too, she had em on the farm when she was a kid.
> 
> She say's they're easier to train than a dog, lol.


i dunno how true it is but im pretty shore ive read they are more intelligent than dogs?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 10, 2014)

My mother & step dad phoned me one day & said we want to get a dog which we can take on long walks . There was only 1 breed which sprung to mind . See very few of these around out area hungerian vizsla . Incredibly intelligent very fast & loves a swim . One of the best breeds I have ever come across . That's him sitting on my mums back garden table watching birds of course lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 2958608
> My mother & step dad phoned me one day & said we want to get a dog which we can take on long walks . There was only 1 breed which sprung to mind . See very few of these around out area hungerian vizsla . Incredibly intelligent very fast & loves a swim . One of the best breeds I have ever come across . That's him sitting on my mums back garden table watching birds of course lolol



lovely looking dog rolla, kinda reminds me a bit of them im prob spelling it wrong weimaraners?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 2958608hungerian vizsla


....Handsome.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dunno how true it is but im pretty shore ive read they are more intelligent than dogs?


Better sense of smell defo, I know that.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

ive always been an animal person, a cpl years ago i had, 2 dogs, 2 cats & 2 birds, but was at work one day and the cat knocked bird cage over and ate the birds, well bits of them and left the rest on my couch, now i have 3 cats and 2 dogs but thats the end no more animals till one of these ones die it costs a fortune to feed them all every week.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 10, 2014)

Similar looking dogs Rambo but I do love the vizsla . He is mad though fucker tried pinching my hat the other day . I would put it next to my leg & I was watching him trying to get it without bumping my leg lolol . Love the big bastard haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

We get our food off zooplus its waaay cheaper royal canine giant breed 15kg (not 100% about the weight, might be 13kg) is like 40 euro cheaper than in town n you get amazing offers with alot of their stuff n over 100 euro its free shipping.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We get our food off zooplus its essay cheaper royal canine giant breed 15kg (not 100% about the weight, might be 13kg) is like 40 euro cheaper than in town n you get amazing offers with alot of their stuff n over 100 euro its free shipping.


i get a 10kg bag of complete from pets at home for £11 but i also buy tinned food to mix in with that every day and then he gets a few bits of fresh chicken or beef each week, just the dog alone is about £20 a week on food and treats. and now thats gonna double with the new dog, and i spend about £30 a week for the 3 cats food and treats, like i said it costs a fuking fortune but i love my pets so dont mind, well i'd get rid of one of the cats cause he's a pain in the arse but its the wifes fav and we had him 7 years even took him to live abroad and back with us.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyway fuckers who's on it 2nit, its fucking friday, ive started a cpl hrs ago on a crate of beers and been smokin on some banging blue cheese since i woke up this morning


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

i miss having a dog but i do worry with having young kids now, yes i agree a dog is what you make it but no one speaks fucking dog so you never no, n far too many new reports of kids getting half there face ripped off, if i was to get a dog again it would be when they are older and a small breed id like a french bulldog or a pug.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i miss having a dog but i do worry with having young kids now, yes i agree a dog is what you make it but no one speaks fucking dog so you never no, n far too many new reports of kids getting half there face ripped off, if i was to get a dog again it would be when they are older and a small breed id like a french bulldog or a pug.


i agree with u mate u never knw what a dog is thinking no matter how good or well trained it is, i justify myself by doing my best to never leave the kids alone in a room with the dog, i dont think he would ever attack as he's a dopey big sod but u never know so prevention is better than trying to cure a kids chewed face.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> We know your game baz lol


Lol, u were thinking "oral land" wernt u mr badgers lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

Top pig flash, pigs have the closest vaginas to a woman in all the animal kingdom ! & I'm not even lieing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Top pig flash, pigs have the closest vaginas to a woman in all the animal kingdom ! & I'm not even lieing.


dont think ur lyin baz, im more thinking u probably have 1st hand experience of that lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyway fuckers who's on it 2nit, its fucking friday, ive started a cpl hrs ago on a crate of beers and been smokin on some banging blue cheese since i woke up this morning


[video=youtube;q4tbZ7xnEjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

Agreed. A dog will act like a dog when ur not around so if it sees something his height he may challenge it. Not its fault its just how they work, they need a pecking order.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Top pig flash, pigs have the closest vaginas to a woman in all the animal kingdom ! & I'm not even lieing.


i think a fish sting rays??? have the same makes some goooood loving lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> dont think ur lyin baz, im more thinking u probably have 1st hand experience of that lol


Close Gaz, my uncle was a pig farmer in Llanelli , I do know they eat any thing, including bone !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> [video=youtube;q4tbZ7xnEjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk[/video]


haha that has to be one of my favorite stoner movies ever, the 2nd and 3rd were shite tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed. A dog will act like a dog when ur not around so if it sees something his height he may challenge it. Not its fault its just how they work, they need a pecking order.


thats it there pack animals u just need to make them know ur leader of that pack, but without hitting them obviously, its harder for young kids to do that


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha that has to be one of my favorite stoner movies ever, the 2nd and 3rd were shite tho


same hear mate that n how high fucking classics lolol 

wasnt that chris rock in the first friday? '' hay big perm'' lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Close Gaz, my uncle was a pig farmer in Llanelli , I do know they eat any thing, including bone !


yeah ive heard they been known to eat the odd dead body or 2 in old days, did any of u see that north korean leader fed his uncle to starving dogs as an execution for not being patriotic enough lol

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/north-korea-kim-jong-uns-uncle-2983138


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i think a fish sting rays??? have the same makes some goooood loving lolol


Haha, I will confess to a an attempted beastiality episode when I was a lad, a m8's old man owned a farm, 1 night whilst a few of us were chillin in his shed, I was bet £100 that I wouldn't shag his sisters pony, I stood on a crate & attempted to fuck that beast !, suffice to say my cock didn't do that mare justice, but the cunt gave me the £100 .


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

baz you cunt i just choked up half me vods lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> same hear mate that n how high fucking classics lolol
> 
> wasnt that chris rock in the first friday? '' hay big perm'' lmao


yeah m8 how high is a classic redman and method man nail it not seen that in a cpl years, yeah i think it wa chris rock but i not sure, best bit in friday is burstin in the window, " brace yo self fool" lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Haha, I will confess to a an attempted beastiality episode when I was a lad, a m8's old man owned a farm, 1 night whilst a few of us were chillin in his shed, I was bet £100 that I wouldn't shag his sisters pony, I stood on a crate & attempted to fuck that beast !, suffice to say my cock didn't do that mare justice, but the cunt gave me the £100 .



hahahahahha......hahahaha to funny baz, ur some fuckin bloke,


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah m8 how high is a classic redman and method man nail it not seen that in a cpl years, yeah i think it wa chris rock but i not sure, best bit in friday is burstin in the window, " brace yo self fool" lol


shorely thats where ''you got knocked the fuck out'' came from lol debo was qaulity, the other night i was watching boyz in the hood same sort of timeframe n member menace to society? or the piss take dont be a menace to south central whilst drinking ya juice in the hood? oldies lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

or new jack city lolol i use to love that film


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahahahahha......hahahaha to funny baz, ur some fuckin bloke,


I've had a hard life m8 !, weird, but hard lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> baz you cunt i just choked up half me vods lmfao


Lol, not like u to waste vody ! Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, not like u to waste vody ! Lol


who said i wasted it? i licked that shit back of the table lol more than once ive spewed after taking too many e's or benzos etc waste not want not fish em back out said spew n re swallow lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ark a fuckin u lot haha dont start me on animals lmao yr doin it just cuz im on da sesh I know it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

this thread is full of sick sick fucked up individuals, 

at least i know im in the right place


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

we was talking bout monkeys ya nig nog talking fucking wigga, i was reading them posts earlier you talking like a fucking wog you CUNT you dont even speak like that on the blower behave yaself you been sucking too much yardie cock inside i thinks lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> who said i wasted it? i licked that shit back of the table lol more than once ive spewed after taking too many e's or benzos etc waste not want not fish em back out said spew n re swallow lol


Awewwww I've just bin sick in me mouth ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> this thread is full of sick sick fucked up individuals,
> 
> at least i know im in the right place


Did I tell u about warm liver in a jar ?, . . Just like the real thing, but without the ties ! Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we was talking bout monkeys ya nig nog talking fucking wigga, i was reading them posts earlier you talking like a fucking wog you CUNT you dont even speak like that on the blower behave yaself you been sucking too much yardie cock inside i thinks lmao


Fuck off fat mon its easier to write me fuckin wog1 muhahahaha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

fuck off baz your gonna give me a asthma attack if i laugh anymore lololol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck off fat mon its easier to write me fuckin wog1 muhahahaha



whats ya poison tonight then chedz??? and please dont say black cock lmfao im shore you had enough of that this last few months lol

no you twat whatcha up to? u drinking,smoking,sniffin?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Me mon brought me an 8th of flake and a bottle of hennesy to share with him haha ive demolished more than half and this cunt has flaked on me now wot a waste mon fuck and I thought I was outta shape lol needless to say the misses as fucked off ta bed so looks like stickin it in her ear hole in abit lmao

Lol cunt wot ya watchin tonight mate african porn with pregnant women init


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

after the talk in here 2nite think its gonna be pregnant african midgets fucking barn animals, fingering jars of warm liver type porn, or that just might be baz's night


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Me mon brought me an 8th of flake and a bottle of hennesy to share with him haha ive demolished more than half and this cunt has flaked on me now wot a waste mon fuck and I thought I was outta shape lol needless to say the misses as fucked off ta bed so looks like stickin it in her ear hole in abit lmao
> 
> Lol cunt wot ya watchin tonight mate african porn with pregnant women init


lol im off to bed to wank over some miget porn quite like the thought of fucking a miget u got me juice's flowing lol snort us a line tho ya stingey CUNT lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> how them cuttings looking now m8?


ficking great man, green and lush, the livers i got ,,,,err,, not so much, i thin the rjust hungrier tho,,, we will see wen i go over in a week or so.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck ya likes sambo I wanna know wit ya watchin haha deffo oregnant women in it ay tha ya dirty ginger freak lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> after the talk in here 2nite think its gonna be pregnant african midgets fucking barn animals, fingering jars of warm liver type porn, or that just might be baz's night





rambo22 said:


> lol im off to bed to wank over some miget porn quite like the thought of fucking a miget u got me juice's flowing lol snort us a line tho ya stingey CUNT lol


or rambo's as well lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol im off to bed to wank over some miget porn quite like the thought of fucking a miget u got me juice's flowing lol snort us a line tho ya stingey CUNT lol


Mate im like a meerkat already thats why thus cunts flaked on me dunna like the silent treatment the miserable fucker haha


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off baz your gonna give me a asthma attack if i laugh anymore lololol


Lol, I will resume another night m8, me eyes r fucked on this phone, what with them being fucked as it is, I will leave u with this. . . When I was around 6, (1975) me & my older bro went across the road were we lived ,to an old woman's house who we used to go to shop for, she was late 50s I think, anyway, we got back with her boiled ham ect & we couldn't get an answer at the door, we went round back & she was bollock naked in her kichen spraying a tin of fly spray all over herself !, we went & told me mother & she told us to stay away ! Lol, ide get 5pence for that too , cunt !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ficking great man, green and lush, the livers i got ,,,,err,, not so much, i thin the rjust hungrier tho,,, we will see wen i go over in a week or so.


good stuff mate, that purple paralysis is a beauty of a plant to grow, lovely big buds, just watch for a hell of a stretch after u flip the lights


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

here ya go rambo....enjoy m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 10, 2014)

well its went quiet in here, u bunch of lightweight old men lol, im gonna finish this beer then go wake the wife up with a big cock up the arse, later lads,


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 10, 2014)

Lmao baz. think iv just pissed mi self! Fucking my little pony lool.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck me I knew it was a bad idea to get smashed last night !! Fuckin fone call at 6 45 guess wot emergency jobs come in wtf why ow why do I do it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

morning horse lovvers, ha ha are flies a problem in wales baz lmfao......I got this first thing....."I think you love ur plants more than me".........only a few days of it ffs


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Easy zed can I give ya call ?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning horse lovvers, ha ha are flies a problem in wales baz lmfao......I got this first thing....."I think you love ur plants more than me".........only a few days of it ffs


Morning Z, Nayyy, that incident with the fly spray was in Leeds lol, I was born in Leeds , plenty of flies there !, & I don't love my plants more than my mrs, they don't suck me off, or pay the rent, that's one less than youres does isn't it ? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Jeebus, conversation took a nose dive last night haha went from Gary getting another dog to someone trying to fuck a donkey for 100 £.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha wot ya fuckers expect sambo is back haha upfated thread lads let me know wot ya think all crittics took on board lol na just tell me im shit cus I am muhahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning fellas haha been reading thru last nights topics baz u never fail at making me piss man pony shaggin lmao u remind me of a lad I know used to be in the army he ain't right either Lol.... came round mine at crimbo and he couldn't help himself but to sit on a Budweiser bottle while we was having a toke outside hahaha #crazygingercunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning all whats everyones plans for the day? me im off to the pub later with a bag of MD n some mates lmao, see if i cant get in a fight with a doorman or some shit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning fellas haha been reading thru last nights topics baz u never fail at making me piss man pony shaggin lmao u remind me of a lad I know used to be in the army he ain't right either Lol.... came round mine at crimbo and he couldn't help himself but to sit on a Budweiser bottle while we was having a toke outside hahaha #crazygingercunt


You have some weird mates shawny, can jus imagine it now "shawny pass me the joint will ya lad, cant quite ram this bud bottle in me ringer wivout a toke" lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning fellas. U get my pm yorki?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha fighting doorman aye charged off yer nut lol....yes I do have some mental mates the worse are ex army really good lads but fookin crazy lmao Yeh he just had a few pulls of a j downed his bud then downed it again hahaha he said he done it in Iraq with a pernos bottle then they all.carried drinking from it brruugggghhhh dirty fuckers I tell ye...not for me I have to say


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Morning Z, Nayyy, that incident with the fly spray was in Leeds lol, I was born in Leeds , plenty of flies there !, & I don't love my plants more than my mrs, they don't suck me off, or pay the rent, that's one less than youres does isn't it ? Lol


mines pissin me off today mate.....women eh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 11, 2014)

easy lads, hows it going this morning? ive spent most of my morning trying to stop these 2 dogs shagging all over the house, never have i had a dog that just humps 24hrs a day he's relentless, reminds me of myself in my youth lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah last time we had some MD i thought it would be a good idea to swallow a whole gram bag in one go followed by another whole bag a few hours later, fast forward 6hrs an im running stark bollock naked down the road fighting 2 doorstaff after I apparently tried to run upto one of the doorstaff and "exorcise his demons" which entailed hitting him on the top of the head an screaming in his face" demons be gone i command you"...............an apparrently this all happened because of a stupid bet that i wouldnt do this inside the club 10mins earlier lmao, dont remember fuck all bout it, mates told me the next morning n showed me the pics lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> easy lads, hows it going this morning? ive spent most of my morning trying to stop these 2 dogs shagging all over the house, never have i had a dog that just humps 24hrs a day he's relentless, reminds me of myself in my youth lmao


ur dogs sooooo gonna be up the duff haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah last time we had some MD i thought it would be a good idea to swallow a whole gram bag in one go followed by another whole bag a few hours later, fast forward 6hrs an im running stark bollock naked down the road fighting 2 doorstaff after I apparently tried to run upto one of the doorstaff and "exorcise his demons" which entailed hitting him on the top of the head an screaming in his face" demons be gone i command you"...............an apparrently this all happened because of a stupid bet that i wouldnt do this inside the club 10mins earlier lmao, dont remember fuck all bout it, mates told me the next morning n showed me the pics lmao


2 fucking Gs? Is it crystal? Id do a g in a go n that was considered excessive but my fuck @ 2 Gs *pat on the back*


Funny thing is that you probably looked pretty posessed.


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2014)

take it easy sae, i'd hate to be you tomorrow, or monday lol. have a good one lad!

and gary seperate the fuckers will you or you are gonna have 10 little black bastards running abbout your house


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Lmao baz you crazy basterd


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Bought a shit load of acid 2 years ago .Took them in the house with a few mates the mrs & her mates not a good idea moods on acid can change in a blink of an eye & with a load of you high as a kite it only tKes 1 person to say or do something & everything can change . Not a good night but it's still a well brought up topic makes us laugh . My bro was stuck in the corner of my room couldn't get out because of the wind crazy shit . Still got an envelope full of them in just won't sell them to people


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Bought a shit load of acid 2 years ago .Took them in the house with a few mates the mrs & her mates not a good idea moods on acid can change in a blink of an eye & with a load of you high as a kite it only tKes 1 person to say or do something & everything can change . Not a good night but it's still a well brought up topic makes us laugh . My bro was stuck in the corner of my room couldn't get out because of the wind crazy shit . Still got an envelope full of them in just won't sell them to people


Yeah but its those events that make the night lol

Quite a lot of my mates are lesbos and i always remember one night we took some MD in a club n next thing i know im monging out on a random sofa in someones house watching bout 15 of these lezbos go at it with each other on the floor lmao, dont even remember leaving the club or going bk there, didnt stop me getting involved like someone had a gun to me head tho lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rolla ya got message bro


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

Got some mates who are gna be enjoying some MD for the 1st time tonight with me, what ya reckon on a good dose for a newby? 0.1/0.2g?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Dilute .2-.3 in a bottle of water n let em swig away.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya druggie fuckers haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 11, 2014)

Poooooooo-narni......


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 11, 2014)

.2 under the tongue and have to deal with the taste. first timer rule man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Its the only stuff that's worse tasting than speed...even worse to sniff haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dilute .2-.3 in a bottle of water n let em swig away.


Cannae be arsed wi all that shite lol,theyve got rizla bombs whether they like it or not lmao, 0.2`s for them n 0.6`s for me lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Was a proper druggy back when I was in my teens lolololol look back now & some of the best times of my life . I think with drugs it's not the drugs that's the problem it's the person taking them .


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Makes me shiver thinking of it sae lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cannae be arsed wi all that shite lol,theyve got rizla bombs whether they like it or not lmao, 0.2`s for them n 0.6`s for me lmao


its how its done bud haha good on you!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Was a proper druggy back when I was in my teens lolololol look back now & some of the best times of my life . I think with drugs it's not the drugs that's the problem it's the person taking them .


yeah same here, spent mosdt of my teen years off me head on MD,hanging out wiv the lesbos n playing with em lol, oh how i iwish i could go back in time as they were damn good times


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

No animals were harmed whilst I was earning the £100, I might point out, just incase the RSPCA are watching !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

@Z yes m8 , women r unfathameable sometimes. . . Except mine , I keep me gob shut, she pays the bills, with a little vage chucked in once or twice a week .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol sae and his Lesbo crew sounds like you were the leader of some sort a wierd gang haha....I've an addictive personality I can't dabble too much otherwise I can go a bit wild with em lol look what happend when I was taking them stupid feckin tablets lmao...weeds bad enough for me sometimes i feel that's got control of me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

Nah man I've an addictive personality 2 infact I've been addicted to quite a few things but mdma is a pretty safe drug when it comes to addiction (saying that I use to drop 3-5 es after school for ages haha) cuz its more of a house party/ rave drug, not like you go man imma double drop n watch the Simpsons lol during the comedown U don't wanna do it again haha all U can do is smoke pot.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha bingo me mon ony left us with .6 of flake this mornin haha the cunt just foned me and said look in yr elephants lol ive got three little woden statues and the boy had only put it in there wot a mon! u kno im gonna b trashed again later and me fuckin fones goin off cus there is noway im goin work tomoz fuck that the only problem is said flaje keeps stairing at me and I just wanna av a nice line now haha it ay gonna last is it so fuck it me session might aswell start now muhahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mines pissin me off today mate.....women eh


I could slap mine round about now mate she can make my fucking blood boil!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I could slap mine round about now mate she can make my fucking blood boil!!!


were all in the same fucking boat mate BITCHES BE CRAZY.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Haha bingo me mon ony left us with .6 of flake this mornin haha the cunt just foned me and said look in yr elephants lol ive got three little woden statues and the boy had only put it in there wot a mon! u kno im gonna b trashed again later and me fuckin fones goin off cus there is noway im goin work tomoz fuck that the only problem is said flaje keeps stairing at me and I just wanna av a nice line now haha it ay gonna last is it so fuck it me session might aswell start now muhahahaha


Whats the flake like round ur way chedz and what sorta price?? Lmao you'll probly say its the best flake in the world like all ur stuff but try be truthful here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> were all in the same fucking boat mate BITCHES BE CRAZY.


Been gearing up to do something today and this was really gonna help me...then time comes.to it and she just starts talking shit she gets me that mad me hands start shaking ffs now I look a right cunting let.down !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Been gearing up to do something today and and this was really gonna help me...then time comes.to it and she just starts talking shit she gets me that mad me hands start shaking ffs


that shit puts me in a mood for the day! Like the fuckers do it out of spite. Mine tries to tell me how to spend my mother fucking money cuz she's out of work at the moment n im the bread winner n shes a mother fucking control mad bitch!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol Yeh she getting silent treatment for the night now fuck her Lol Yeh basically fir the past 10 yr I've been the main.bread winner for the house now I'm out of work she thinks I'm some little feckin twat ur sumthin I don't know man I cant decide what we do anymore was different a while ago tho when she had money for everything....seriously thinking of hitching wimme bro


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 11, 2014)

im gunna be away for a lil bit i think guys, doing a reduction on my pregabs and subbies, gone from 22mg of subbie to 1.2 per day and form 1000mg of pregabs to 100mg perday so im not in any fram of mind for forum bollox, 

shawney il ring u soon pal

chedz u got me number pal,(just chillax on thehone man, cant understand a fucking word,,,hahah yokel mofo

anyone else who i class as a pal knows how to get intouch, everyone else, can go suk a aids ridden donkey cock!

that is all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh she getting silent treatment for the night now fuck her Lol Yeh basically fir the past 10 yr I've been the main.bread winner for the house now I'm out of work she thinks I'm some little feckin twat ur sumthin I don't know man I cant decide what we do anymore was different a while ago tho when she had money for everything....seriously thinking of hitching wimme bro


give it a few days n if U still feel the same when ur not in a fit of anger take a few days off her n head to a friends n see how it goes.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeh ive just had to have a joint and calmed down now..I don't think I could walk tbh but its been a bit if shitty couple weeks...hard times come around don't they Ahh fuck it gonna get some red bull and finish this voddy I've got


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ive just had to have a joint and calmed down now..I don't think I could walk tbh but its been a bit if shitty couple weeks...hard times come around don't they Ahh fuck it gonna get some red bull and finish this voddy I've got


what happened to that horticulture course you signed up for? Your probably just around one another 2 much n as you say its hard times so U 2 are probably venting your frustrations on one another...you 2 should go buzzing at home together, say maybe 2 es each nothing big just enought to love buzz.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha Yeh drop a couple and get loved up...not heard anything back yet matey god knows...Yeh just at a bit if a loose end after paving 11 year its all i really know just gotta find something new but what I'm actually going to enjoy aswell...were gonna try and expand her little runs shhe does first tho its cash easy earned just gotta get the clients


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Whats the flake like round ur way chedz and what sorta price?? Lmao you'll probly say its the best flake in the world like all ur stuff but try be truthful here lol


proper mate yr payin 16-1800 on the oz and yh mate its not from down these ways liverpool or nottingham tbh and its nice ya kno wen it just keeps droppin after 1 line haha thats the 1 I can get pub shit all day for 450 and thats withiut even shopin about mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> proper mate yr payin 16-1800 on the oz and yh mate its not from down these ways liverpool or nottingham tbh and its nice ya kno wen it just keeps droppin after 1 line haha thats the 1 I can get pub shit all day for 450 and thats withiut even shopin about mate


what they charging for a g of proper chedz? Only ask cos I love the stuff but there's some silly prices out ther for proper, some of the best I had was off SR, it was about 80 a g, anything more than that's silly I think but anything less than that is just wank


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

I know a lad who does it at 60 but it weighed at .8 the cunt lol tbh with ya mate I only do q's and halfs if im gonna mess with it cut out all the street rats


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I know a lad who does it at 60 but it weighed at .8 the cunt lol tbh with ya mate I only do q's and halfs if im gonna mess with it cut out all the street rats


I hear lads round my way gettin grams for 30-40 ffs and I keep telling them it's not coke lol, if I was to search round here for proper I'd say I'd go thru a fair few grams and start a fair few fights before id find proper and by that time the weekend would be over lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 11, 2014)

I bet chedz and Rambo used to get on very well lol.....

i took the bottom yellow leafs from the slh x sc.....wow don i gotta say they actually smelt strongly of cherries....cannot wait to smell the buds....3females remaing....

within 40mins of being under the mh all leafs were pointing up.....light was on for 6hrs then turned off.....all clones have grown a new leaf set.....and nodes are stacking super tight.....gaz or rimmer i have picks if you can be bovard.....

only downside is as the ballast is in bulb it puts off the heat of a 600w....no biggie though.....

cant wait to get these in dwc...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I bet chedz and Rambo used to get on very well lol.....


Aye like an old married couple lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I hear lads round my way gettin grams for 30-40 ffs and I keep telling them it's not coke lol, if I was to search round here for proper I'd say I'd go thru a fair few grams and start a fair few fights before id find proper and by that time the weekend would be over lol


No mate there sniffin benzo at most lmao ive only got decent lads who know I would nt even entertain that bollox and they kno id be off me nut if they tried it on with me I av a few lads who deal with the pub bollox and dont get me wrong they eern a fair penny just not from lads who kno betta mate they do a oz a wk each so fuck knows wots wrong with peeps these dayd I kno people are feelin the pinch but id rather keep me nose than sniff that shit 


Lemon king said:


> I bet chedz and Rambo used to get on very well lol.....
> 
> i took the bottom yellow leafs from the slh x sc.....wow don i gotta say they actually smelt strongly of cherries....cannot wait to smell the buds....3females remaing....
> 
> ...


gettin a right cheeky fucker aint ya lemon haha wot ya got over ya cocco run now haha !!



Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye like an old married couple lol


Married?? Come on lad I would nt even marry my misses so the ginger fucker has no chance lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha converted him ay I lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Haha converted him ay I lol
> View attachment 2959381


That ur monkey sittin up ther?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yh mate he is partial to abit of football just like all lads lol the cunt hangs down sumtimes to get a good view haha not that you cant see the fucker its 62inches of tv


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

I hear them boys callin you a yam yam chedz, i never knew what exactly it meant or where it came from so looked it up and found this

A couple of drug smoking munch seeking yam yam's in a car: 


"Yam gewin the wrung way! Where am yo gewin kid?" 
"I ay at all!" 
"Ye yam, yo day tek that last turnin ya saft get!" 
"Oh arr, soz I day realise" 
"yo'll atta gew back im starvin I cor wait no longer kid!"

Lmao any wonder I find it hard to read ur fuckin posts, it's like fuckin welsh!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Haha converted him ay I lol
> View attachment 2959381



where did u get ur monkey from mate? its the one pet ive always wanted my whole life but never had, i always believed it was illegal to keep them as pets in the uk sure i read it somewhere official lol, if thats not the case i am getting one this year for sure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Haha converted him ay I lol
> View attachment 2959381


[video=youtube;_OmVaStYp_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OmVaStYp_E[/video]


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I hear them boys callin you a yam yam chedz, i never knew what exactly it meant or where it came from so looked it up and found this
> 
> A couple of drug smoking munch seeking yam yam's in a car:
> 
> ...


Na mate im a proper black country lad mate truth be told yow ay gunna find another fucker like me arkid we luv ar suck an bitta bayf on a sunda yow wow find us on a sunda jus b fower dinna as we am always stuk darn the boozer haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh she getting silent treatment for the night now fuck her Lol Yeh basically fir the past 10 yr I've been the main.bread winner for the house now I'm out of work she thinks I'm some little feckin twat ur sumthin I don't know man I cant decide what we do anymore was different a while ago tho when she had money for everything....seriously thinking of hitching wimme bro


sunshine bitches,,,,fuk off when its rainin


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im gunna be away for a lil bit i think guys, doing a reduction on my pregabs and subbies, gone from 22mg of subbie to 1.2 per day and form 1000mg of pregabs to 100mg perday so im not in any fram of mind for forum bollox,
> 
> shawney il ring u soon pal
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that bro, kinda know where ur at, take care u funny fukker


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Na mate im a proper black country lad mate truth be told yow ay gunna find another fucker like me arkid we luv ar suck an bitta bayf on a sunda yow wow find us on a sunda jus b fower dinna as we am always stuk darn the boozer haha


that's exactly what he said on the phone earlier.....I just said yeah man cool no probs ya got my number lol.......lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's exactly what he said on the phone earlier.....I just said yeah man cool no probs ya got my number lol.......lmfao


Lol ya funny fuckers


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sunshine bitches,,,,fuk off when its rainin


Tbf mate ud just fuck off if I was him sumtimes ya gotta take the rough with the smooth ayit


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

yeah mate I think I know whar ur sayin lol..sum women stay the course thru thick an thin, love u when ur a total fukin mess an addicted to everything as a means of feeling somrthing, some come when the wallets full and the good time roll.......my mrs got me off smack 7 years ago so shes in from the bottom, why she is with me remains a mystery, we only really argue due to hormones I spose but shes a goodun no doubt


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 11, 2014)

Mate when you find a keeper you keep fucking hold of em.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

met some crazy bitches out pheno hunting, one skaggy bitch I met in tha boozer took me back to her flat, bought her fish and chips.....obviously didn't wanna watch her eat it in case I cudnt get a boner, but she was into lying on her fat back in the bath and stuffing herself with chips whilst fingering her arsehole....u want mayo with that love...or hp


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> met some crazy bitches out pheno hunting, one skaggy bitch I met in tha boozer took me back to her flat, bought her fish and chips.....obviously didn't wanna watch her eat it in case I cudnt get a boner, but she was into lying on her fat back in the bath and stuffing herself with chips whilst fingering her arsehole....u want mayo with that love...or hp


Can I av her number m8 ?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah mate I think I know whar ur sayin lol..sum women stay the course thru thick an thin, love u when ur a total fukin mess an addicted to everything as a means of feeling somrthing, some come when the wallets full and the good time roll.......my mrs got me off smack 7 years ago so shes in from the bottom, why she is with me remains a mystery, we only really argue due to hormones I spose but shes a goodun no doubt


I think my mrs must be her twin Z !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Mate when you find a keeper you keep fucking hold of em.


Too true mr wizard !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

She's a goodenlike..dont get me wrong I've put her thru some shit over the years.I just think its we've gone thru a big change these past months and its taken a bit of a toll Ahh fuck it swings n roundabouts kid  

Lmfao zedd mayo or HP niiiiice chunky HP lolol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lmfao zed ya picked a winner there


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2014)

yeah shes jus got a job on good coin as an interpreter...first day at work she sent some geeza to nik....then wrote of the spanked out motor ffs


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lmao fuck her off I reckon haha


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

My bro has a grow on now lmao, I've told him to join the club, look out for bagsawonga lads, don't be too hard on him lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> My bro has a grow on now lmao, I've told him to join the club, look out for bagsawonga lads, don't be too hard on him lol


 bet there all away looking for him like a pack of wolves lol, I he's half as filthy as u are sheep then he's welcome


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> bet there all away looking for him like a pack of wolves lol, I he's half as filthy as u are sheep then he's welcome


Lol cheers m8, he's much worse !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Fresh blood hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Where in the mountains are you from then sheep ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sambo is lurkin again I can feel it like a 6th sense lol might just b the flake tho but that cunt is about here somewere haha


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo is lurkin again I can feel it like a 6th sense lol might just b the flake tho but that cunt is about here somewere haha


Soon as I smell cheese I know he's about lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

The cheese is here so were's he at sheepy lmao


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Where in the mountains are you from then sheep ?


Up by Cwm m8, u far ?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The cheese is here so were's he at sheepy lmao


Hopefully not choking on his vody again ! Lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 11, 2014)

Theres a Cwm up near where I'm from in N Wales. Great DH track in Cwm Woods.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

How tall do the livers & pysco get ? , 2 weeks in & there 5 ft +, mind u , they were in veg for near 3 month , but only under a 250cfl.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Theres a Cwm up near where I'm from in N Wales. Great DH track in Cwm Woods.


Wrong end m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> How tall do the livers & pysco get ? , 2 weeks in & there 5 ft +, mind u , they were in veg for near 3 month , but only under a 250cfl.


U should try supercroping them sheepy, I got lazy and let mine get too big, I did pinch the fuck outta them too. Pinching def helps, works well on the psychosis


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah man, I figured that, no one knows the Cwm up by us, tiny village.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

If this psychosis had more room/light she would have a hefty yeild....

5 wk veg and as thick as ic3 lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 11, 2014)

Swansea &#128077; &#128521;


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U should try supercroping them sheepy, I got lazy and let mine get too big, I did pinch the fuck outta them too. Pinching def helps, works well on the psychosis


I'm the same m8, all my years growing & I just let em grow free, apart from abit of fiming & pinching. i'le just stick some lines across & bend the tallest tops. Cheers H.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2959646
> If this psychosis had more room/light she would have a hefty yeild....
> 
> 5 wk veg and as thick as ic3 lol


Lol, tidy m8


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Swansea &#128077; &#128521;


Fuck me, it's turning into the Welsh thread lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U should try supercroping them sheepy, I got lazy and let mine get too big, I did pinch the fuck outta them too. Pinching def helps, works well on the psychosis


Fuck me mg Lazy? Lmao she needs nothin less than a 1kwat over her 2 produce wot that beast I capable of shame really as it would of looked a corker of a girl lookin forward as to wot prime bud you reckon you'll get outta her? Wot u got her under and wot others u got with her?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Fuck me, it's turning into the Welsh thread lol


Ova my dead body sheepy ova my dead body lad haha


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

I've got 6 exo, 1 liver & 1 pysco under a 600, & just off topic, it's fekin chilly out tonight !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ova my dead body sheepy ova my dead body lad haha


You'd need a big fuck off ladder to get over that m8 ! Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me mg Lazy? Lmao she needs nothin less than a 1kwat over her 2 produce wot that beast I capable of shame really as it would of looked a corker of a girl lookin forward as to wot prime bud you reckon you'll get outta her? Wot u got her under and wot others u got with her?


3 x 600ws and 4 livers and 4 exo under them, that psychosis was thru in cos I needed the other place to veg, no idea what I'll get m8....4 weeks or so and well know but it would be a lot more with a light to itself


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

If yr avin trouble keeping the psycho down there is'nt a betta way other than supercroppin the bitch but she will keep bouncing back so av somethin to hold her were you need her be warned after snaping said branches dont be surprised to find her wer she was wen u bent the fuck outta her the day be4 she is a tough fucker to keep down but extremely smashin if ya can keep on top of he.
Mg have u not thinned the beast out at all? Id be all over that mate believe me it will help a grate deal


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> You'd need a big fuck off ladder to get over that m8 ! Lol


Im 14 stone 6ft odd ya cheeky mutton shaggin cunt lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> 3 x 600ws and 4 livers and 4 exo under them, that psychosis was thru in cos I needed the other place to veg, no idea what I'll get m8....4 weeks or so and well know but it would be a lot more with a light to itself


Is nt there no were else u could out her? If you could id take a 600 and out her under that and open the bitch up mate the 4 exo and 4 luvers will be sound on there own under the 2x600's just thin the fuckers out and I mean id be goin to town on em if ya cant like!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> If yr avin trouble keeping the psycho down there is'nt a betta way other than supercroppin the bitch but she will keep bouncing back so av somethin to hold her were you need her be warned after snaping said branches dont be surprised to find her wer she was wen u bent the fuck outta her the day be4 she is a tough fucker to keep down but extremely smashin if ya can keep on top of he.
> Mg have u not thinned the beast out at all? Id be all over that mate believe me it will help a grate deal


I have trimmed it out m8, I might go take a few fan leaves of it and shit but all the branches are same height if it just had more room, ain't fuckall I can do, it's got what it's got and that's it......oh aye about the supercropping, I've supercropped the fuck outta all mine and they all pop up the next day, and believe me I ain't too gentle with them lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Is nt there no were else u could out her? If you could id take a 600 and out her under that and open the bitch up mate the 4 exo and 4 luvers will be sound on there own under the 2x600's just thin the fuckers out and I mean id be goin to town on em if ya cant like!!


no wer for it at the min m8, the other place I got has a couple in veg, tbh if I wanted I could get another tent and out it somewhere but really m8 I can't be arse, workin 6-7 days a week outta the house 13 hours a day I'll just let the things grow, it all goes for thesame price popcorn and all lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I have trimmed it out m8, I might go take a few fan leaves of it and shit but all the branches are same height if it just had more room, ain't fuckall I can do, it's got what it's got and that's it......oh aye about the supercropping, I've supercropped the fuck outta all mine and they all pop up the next day, and believe me I ain't too gentle with them lol


Yh mate I snap further down than I should so if I find it has put herself right to quick I can go back the next day and snap again alittle further up not much else ya can do other than keep repeatin on new growth! Try not to stress her to much during flower as she does nt like supercroppin after the first few wks of flower and you ll be losing nodes mate I know if she is growing into the light and yr other plants are suffering u tend to think fuck it but ive been there and made the mistake and said branch does nt produce aswell as it should smaller bud after the snap being the obvious result


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate I snap further down than I should so if I find it has put herself right to quick I can go back the next day and snap again alittle further up not much else ya can do other than keep repeatin on new growth! Try not to stress her to much during flower as she does nt like supercroppin after the first few wks of flower and you ll be losing nodes mate I know if she is growing into the light and yr other plants are suffering u tend to think fuck it but ive been there and made the mistake and said branch does nt produce aswell as it should smaller bud after the snap being the obvious result


no offence chedz bit gone stop spurtin out the advice lol, if I want it I'll ask m8, grown exo and psycho for 2 years now m8, I know what what sometimes it don't just work out tho, main thing this time was I had to veg an extra week for clones bein in ther for some cunt on here lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Few pics for u cheddar, show u what u missed lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha fuck me lad wots with all the changin account ya mad fucker ill leave ya to it mate I an I haha I aint sayin ya dunno wot ur doin y sasauge just dont be bending the fuck outta her no further than 2 wks in it will fuck with her done same mistake and if I can help a fellow CO grower that vurtually new to em I would mate no offence taken lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Haha fuck me lad wots with all the changin account ya mad fucker ill leave ya to it mate I an I haha I aint sayin ya dunno wot ur doin y sasauge just dont be bending the fuck outta her no further than 2 wks in it will fuck with her done same mistake and if I can help a fellow CO grower that vurtually new to em I would mate no offence taken lmfao


I had to change for the pics m8 but got that post in before the pics, one thing I will take advice on tho is this lemon when I get it..,,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Ffs I'm near outta mixer for me southern comfort.....flickin dead in here tonight, bunch of borin fucks


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 2959680View attachment 2959681
> 
> Few pics for u cheddar, show u what u missed lol


???? Lol come on I know ya got betta than that for me haha fuck I cant wait to show ya wot I got under the 4x600s in 4 wks lol ya bastard yr makin me wanna visit me garden now haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> ???? Lol come on I know ya got betta than that for me haha fuck I cant wait to show ya wot I got under the 4x600s in 4 wks lol ya bastard yr makin me wanna visit me garden now haha


Thats some tasty bud ther ye ignorant cunt lol, funny how they spurt a couple of tops out late in flower tho, u ever get that?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I had to change for the pics m8 but got that post in before the pics, one thing I will take advice on tho is this lemon when I get it..,,


lol no oribs mate just let me know wot ya wanna no



Mastergrow said:


> Ffs I'm near outta mixer for me southern comfort.....flickin dead in here tonight, bunch of borin fucks


Mixer? For southern comfort lol wot sort a shirley are ya haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> lol no oribs mate just let me know wot ya wanna no
> 
> 
> 
> Mixer? For southern comfort lol wot sort a shirley are ya haha


Only time I drink it straight m8 is when comin down of pills lol, gotta have ice and a bit of white ffs. What u drink chefdz


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Thats some tasty bud ther ye ignorant cunt lol, funny how they spurt a couple of tops out late in flower tho, u ever get that?


Lmao I seen it bro I seen it lol yh mate all CO's do it just another trait in em exo being the worse if left over 10wks foxtailing as a bitch on the psychosis wen its to hot exo does it even if it is nt the livers aint as bad as the other 2 but will do it if left long enough


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

I always get loads a foxtailing in the room at the min but it's def not too warm, temps hardly go over 25, usually lower. I leave the exo and psycho 9 weeks, this the first time bar 1 mother plant I've grew livers....how long u leave it? Some say 8-9 some say it needs 11?????


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Changed again lmao, didn't even realise, fuckin thing keeps logging me out ffs


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 12, 2014)

Morning, just back from the cow pen, ahem, I mean church. BBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRR it's chilly


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 12, 2014)

Wrecked already. Wake and baked a fucking loaded doob.

Nipple outside I tells you. Heating on, footy on, lots of toking. Good day ahead.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I always get loads a foxtailing in the room at the min but it's def not too warm, temps hardly go over 25, usually lower. I leave the exo and psycho 9 weeks, this the first time bar 1 mother plant I've grew livers....how long u leave it? Some say 8-9 some say it needs 11?????


foxtailing is common on sat dom plants....it can also be because of two much N in the plant during flower...however if it happens to a strain that you know that it shouldn't it could be because its too humid....the plant respondeds growing buds foxtail style to reduce chance of mold....

my ex lvls keeper clone had a true foxtail trait....its a yield killer and very unwanted Imo....however the most tastey unique smelling weed seems to come from these phenos.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Easy boys... had an uncomfortably quiet night last night haha tried sleeping on the sofa woke up at 4 feckin freezin with a numb arm fuck that shit...

Yeh its funny that lemons my smallest yields have normally been that tastiest weed the pine chunk was a bit foxy not a great yield but 10/10 smoke wise


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 12, 2014)

How long u been growin exo psycho livers/blues lemon? It is nt only sat dom strains that do it Mate and it is nt only caused by humidity and heat there areva number of factors that cause foxtailing and 1 being that the plant is pushin all it can to finish her self off all uk clone onlys do it wen past the mark of being finished ive ran exo for donkeys over 10yrs + now and ive done all the heat and humidity bollox and believe me is neva been a factor for causing foxtailing on it !! Tbh I cut down before it starts doin so now as I find it has already packed on the weight by wk 8 and very rarely do I leave till 10wks to cut em down but if I do believe me it has foxtailing on every 1 of the CO !!


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2014)

there are good foxtails and bad foxtails.

the good foxtails when you have grown it bang on, the buds get so dense and hard they fill out normally but have nowhere left to go so they foxtail, usually bunches of calyxs together and make the weed look real PENG!

the bad foxtails when they haven't even filled out to proper buds but they start shoting out growth on little stalks that will only have one calyx on top of another like fingers, usually environmental fuck ups cause this but it can be genetics.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

. This was my last that kicked out a few fat extra caylxes in the last week or so...gotta push em


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2959961View attachment 2959963. This was my last that kicked out a few fat extra caylxes in the last week or so...gotta push em


ths is good foxtailing, perfect for extra weight.......and no, its not humidity making the plant worry about mould....lem....ffs....its indole acetic acid causing it and like ghb and shawny says its wen u got it bang on.....bad foxtails......well poor nuting during week 5 can do it ime


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeh I bought some weed not long ago and it was ffucked with foxtails Lol they weren't buds just huge foxtails an 8th looked massive..it wernt a bad smoke like just a bit headachey...but I bet that killed the grower Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I bought some weed not long ago and it was ffucked with foxtails Lol they weren't buds just huge foxtails an 8th looked massive..it wernt a bad smoke like just a bit headachey...but I bet that killed the grower Lol


that must kill buying shit weed, last time I had to buy was getting 2.4 per score, green fluff with a hint of bud fukin pakkis


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Aye it does mate it hurts deep Lol had to refuse some the other night was absolute toss man normally its nice tackle but the prices are a killer 60 butty for a quarter oz I'd of blazed that in a day when in was going strong haha


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

this thread should be called the exo , psyco , livers thread , its all you lot talk about and grow was the same when i ued to come on here 2 yrs ago lol .... while i agree there some of the best clone strains about in the UK there are fuckin hundreds of other gems waiting to be found guys !! LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha Yeh them 3 strains get a right bumming on here lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

just posted this on chedz thread , thought id post it here aswell ... 



from all the places ive been last few years ive found a few interesting things out about the underground canna scene in the UK , there are 2 types of Clone Only's in the UK ... Theres the commercial clone only's like your Exo's , Psyco's , Blues etc , then there is also a set of hidden gems that growers call the UK Elites , while they might not yield as much or be as well known, to the people that have them those clones are the best in the world lol . A few of the Elites i know of are the Strawberry FM (face melter) , FACEPlant , Crown Jewels ....​


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

Any other UK Elites you lot have heard of or grown ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 12, 2014)

so here's where i am today, 4 weeks and 5 days of 12/12 so far

View attachment 2960032View attachment 2960021View attachment 2960023View attachment 2960024View attachment 2960026View attachment 2960027View attachment 2960029 Purple paralysis
View attachment 2960030View attachment 2960033View attachment 2960034View attachment 2960031View attachment 2960020 Big bang
View attachment 2960025View attachment 2960028 View attachment 2960022some group shots of one side of the flower tent, 1st 2 pics are the back row of 2 bb and 1 pp,  3rd pic is back and front row, front is 1 bb and 1 pp,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

look lovely mate , have you grown these out before ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweet they are Gaz u can see the purps coming out now can't ya lovely jubbly


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> look lovely mate , have you grown these out before ?


no mate 1st time with both strains, i have clones of the purple paralysis tho as im planning on keeping her as she grows beautifully, and smells amazing, ive sent a cpl cuts from her out to other members in here so hopefully we'll see some pics of them growing it soon as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweet they are Gaz u can see the purps coming out now can't ya lovely jubbly


cheers shawn, yeah slight purps color coming out now but not much its the camera flash makes it look more,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

if the purple comes out at cold temps then a good way to bring that colour out is with icecubes , stick a few ontop of the pot and let them evaporate , only like 3 or 4 , doit 2 x a week last few weeks of flower to get the colour to really come out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm with ye mate lookin nice tho what's the flower time for the 8-10 week or sum thin their fattening reet up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Ice cubes aye lolol someone'l come out with a story of a bird who could fire em 30 feet in the air out her clunge


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ice cubes aye lolol someone'l come out with a story of a bird who could fire em 30 feet in the air out her clunge


Have you ever been to benidorm ? lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ice cubes aye lolol someone'l come out with a story of a bird who could fire em 30 feet in the air out her clunge


lmao , iwouldnt let them try that in my flower tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol no I ain't mate....why do u have to keep your wits about ya due to flying ice cubes? I think the worse thing u can do in a flower room is enter it pissed up Lol.shit can get messy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm with ye mate lookin nice tho what's the flower time for the 8-10 week or sum thin their fattening reet up


the big bang is an 8 week strain but the Purple is menna be 10 weeks but from looking at it i'd say it will be ready about same time as the big bang. if they need 10 weeks tho they will get them.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 12, 2014)

Ice cubes , pool balls you name it she fires it lmao !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha fookin ell heavy tackle u wouln want ine of them clonking yer...i bet she got fanny lips like leather bless her


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Any other UK Elites you lot have heard of or grown ?


yea man....you ever hear of that kings cut....made by that lemon king fella.....fast growing, packs wieght on....smells just like lemon jif (confirmed by non weed smoker/grower).....heavy heavy yeild and unlike the slh.....finishes in 8weeks with buds hard as rocks.....and now that the strain is not avalible to buy....its only getting more exclusive.......

honestly though i would love to give everyone hear a cut.....but the samples will speak for them selves....

on a good note a friend of mine has been selling cuts of the cut i gave him....hes sold a fair few and hes calling it the kings cut.....hes even getting em shot at 25nicker a piece.....

so at least in London the cuts doing the rounds...happy days.....

will post picks at 8ish if gaz or rimmer are about.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> How long u been growin exo psycho livers/blues lemon? It is nt only sat dom strains that do it Mate and it is nt only caused by humidity and heat there areva number of factors that cause foxtailing and 1 being that the plant is pushin all it can to finish her self off all uk clone onlys do it wen past the mark of being finished ive ran exo for donkeys over 10yrs + now and ive done all the heat and humidity bollox and believe me is neva been a factor for causing foxtailing on it !! Tbh I cut down before it starts doin so now as I find it has already packed on the weight by wk 8 and very rarely do I leave till 10wks to cut em down but if I do believe me it has foxtailing on every 1 of the CO !!


never grown a co mate and don't intened too....maybe the exo for that intense cheese smell n taste.....other then that theyve been rapped to death and don't intrest me much if at all....

i was just saying a few reasons why it can happen i think hydro was saying hes had if for the last few grows....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> there are good foxtails and bad foxtails.
> 
> the good foxtails when you have grown it bang on, the buds get so dense and hard they fill out normally but have nowhere left to go so they foxtail, usually bunches of calyxs together and make the weed look real PENG!
> 
> the bad foxtails when they haven't even filled out to proper buds but they start shoting out growth on little stalks that will only have one calyx on top of another like fingers, usually environmental fuck ups cause this but it can be genetics.


you will see bad genetic foxtails in my pics one of my girls suffer from the finger caylaxs....shame smoke is exceptional......


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> never grown a co mate and don't intened too....maybe the exo for that intense cheese smell n taste.....other then that theyve been rapped to death and don't intrest me much if at all....
> 
> i was just saying a few reasons why it can happen i think hydro was saying hes had if for the last few grows....


why don't they interest you lem, u like getting wasted and earning money like the rest of us....buyers seem to love these strains, sometimes they even boast to me about the quality of weed they have .....yes u fukin moron I just sold it to you....wtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeh them strains get bummed for a reason only tried one of em and it was top notch  if it aint broke don't fix it I suppose


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 12, 2014)

scrap that i carnt be arsed to get in another clone-only debate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2014)

And those are just off the top of his head lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

having a few drinks tonite, vaping trim mixed with CO kief, my exo livers cuts have started rooting..... love the new prop its huge and the clones loved the air space, an one rooted in 7 days( livers), gearing up to do a big run after the inspection in a month .....veggin some lovely vanilla kush, trainwreck and my favourite seed strain tangerine dream....not for the flav but ut has a weird effect on me which I prize...once when I was out for a few days then hit the TD and closed my eyes I saw another world with people in it....fukin cool must be mad or summin but I love all the weird trippy shit esp salvia


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> having a few drinks tonite, vaping trim mixed with co kief, my exo livers cuts have started rooting..... Love the new prop its huge and the clones loved the air space, an one rooted in 7 days( livers), gearing up to do a big run after the inspection in a month .....veggin some lovely vanilla kush, trainwreck and my favourite seed strain tangerine dream....not for the flav but ut has a weird effect on me which i prize...once when i was out for a few days then hit the td and closed my eyes i saw another world with people in it....fukin cool must be mad or summin but i love all the weird trippy shit esp salvia


go z ..go .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Wackin a few seeds out aye zedd are they subcool? Never had that salvia before you can order it from Birmingham seed bank pretty cheap I might get some one time some vids on youtube scare me tho Lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> scrap that i carnt be arsed to get in another clone-only debate lol


hahahaha scrap that !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wackin a few seeds out aye zedd are they subcool? Never had that salvia before you can order it from Birmingham seed bank pretty cheap I might get some one time some vids on youtube scare me tho Lol


no the trainwreck is humbolts on your rec I think an the others are Barneys....I know what im doin with vk and td and can get yield with me eyes closed, subcool is an ego head with some good strains but I canny be doin with him and all the BS cali sooooo cooool lifestyle when we know he is into African midget pregnant porno....did I misss one?....lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2014)

fucking man city. cheating bastards. i've not seen st james that close to riot before like.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Haha Yeh he's a nob head ain't he got some nice looking strains like but can't like folk who like African pregnant midget porn except for sambo Lol...u wanna give pineapple chunk a go mate really nice tasting tackle not the best yielder tho mate....I've got quite a few seeds to crack when I'm set up buy I wanna buy some blue pit from bb and skunk #1 from t.h seeds


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh he's a nob head ain't he got some nice looking strains like but can't like folk who like African pregnant midget porn except for sambo Lol...u wanna give pineapple chunk a go mate really nice tasting tackle not the best yielder tho mate....I've got quite a few seeds to crack when I'm set up buy I wanna buy some blue pit from bb and skunk #1 from t.h seeds


I liked the blue pit a lot mainlined for 4 and it did wat it said on the tin....found some 4 months cured still tasted of drypissonconcrete but was a lovely vape


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeh man it defo looks like a winner...dry piss aye lol i used to get some weed a good few year ago called Derby queen and that almost tasted of sick but a nice sick u either loved it or hated it I loved it man but a few folk did complain


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man it defo looks like a winner...dry piss aye lol i used to get some weed a good few year ago called Derby queen and that almost tasted of sick but a nice sick u either loved it or hated it I loved it man but a few folk did complain


I was growin it out for a mate to find a fem and run clones, found a good fem cloned her and sent it on and binned the others cept one and it was commercial weed of the highest order imo, just not a personal favoutite


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh them strains get bummed for a reason only tried one of em and it was top notch  if it aint broke don't fix it I suppose


I never bum my plants !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> I never bum my plants !


not when theres livestock goin beggin lmao.....fukin step ladder....I nearly died


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not when theres livestock goin beggin lmao.....fukin step ladder....I nearly died


Wasn't a stepladder Z, it was a green milk crate, I remember it well lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah it would stick in the memory .....did u get the glans inside it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeh man I'm with yer I've got some seeds if u like a pheno hunt Lol...fuck I've just got me first glass of voddy on the go with a nice cheese joint adds a bit a power don't it 

Oh shit.the horse whisperer is here lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man I'm with yer I've got some seeds if u like a pheno hunt Lol...fuck I've just got me first glass of voddy on the go with a nice cheese joint adds a bit a power don't it


yeah shawn it does mate find the only thing that boosts the high is a bit of DMT added, but booze can help the stone fer sure.....thought u wernt a drinker mr babylon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Never tried DMT I want to tho u can extract it from some sort a tree.bark can't u? Lolol mr babylon no I don't normally but I'm feeling it at the min I want that heavy hit


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah it would stick in the memory .....did u get the glans inside it?


I was balls deep, but 6" in a mare is fuck all !, it was very moist , & the clit was twitching like a Parkinson's victim !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_334U-Hz50&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Mr.Babylon lolol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never tried DMT I want to tho u can extract it from some sort a tree.bark can't u? Lolol mr babylon no I don't normally but I'm feeling it at the min I want that heavy hit


bad times man be careful booze is baby smack....painkiller....dunno how to make it but a very good man sourced me some hg dmt when the silk road was running....must be worth a bit now its almost impossible to source...so still got 2 grades of dmt to lace my bowl.....them were the days lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> i was balls deep, but 6" in a mare is fuck all !, it was very moist , & the clit was twitching like a parkinson's victim !


you were looking....?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never tried DMT I want to tho u can extract it from some sort a tree.bark can't u? Lolol mr babylon no I don't normally but I'm feeling it at the min I want that heavy hit


Yes , scrapings Shawny, when I was in the phillipens , I had some drink they made out of coconut tree sap, I had about 2 mouthfuls , next I know I'm semi comotosed being carried threw a market !, woke up at m8s gaff lots later, Any idea what that was Z ? , Rambone will prob know.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you were looking....?


When I was giving it 4play .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeh booze is a killer but I only.have it now n again.....Yeh seen some vids of folk smoking DMT on a weed bowl and they use hardly any and then there trippin their balls off ta fuck...I want some a that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes , scrapings Shawny, when I was in the phillipens , I had some drink they made out of coconut tree sap, I had about 2 mouthfuls , next I know I'm semi comotosed being carried threw a market !, woke up at m8s gaff lots later, Any idea what that was Z ? , Rambone will prob know.


NOT COCONUT, but perhaps the Datura plant, scopolamine.....nasty shit even I would do that cos some don't come back....favourite drug of raping murdering south American street crims


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> NOT COCONUT, but perhaps the Datura plant, scopolamine.....nasty shit even I would do that cos some don't come back....favourite drug of raping murdering south American street crims


Is that the shit they blow in peoples faces and turns on into some sort of zombie that will do anything? Crazy shit


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 12, 2014)

you use to be able to buy this on the first silkroad lolol

[video=youtube;ToQ8PWYnu04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQ8PWYnu04[/video]

seems silkroad 2 survived them busts and is going strong again, most vendors are not risking holding money in escrow no more so want FE but there still a few who will let you stay in escrow, everythings still available just a tad more risky.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 12, 2014)

u got any links for silk road alternatives cuz sheep market and bmr are down


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> NOT COCONUT, but perhaps the Datura plant, scopolamine.....nasty shit even I would do that cos some don't come back....favourite drug of raping murdering south American street crims


Ahhh right , yes prob that Z, I was safe, was out with family tribe, my step mother is philipeno , it was them taking me home, been on beach having hog roast .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you use to be able to buy this on the first silkroad lolol
> 
> [video=youtube;ToQ8PWYnu04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQ8PWYnu04[/video]
> 
> seems silkroad 2 survived them busts and is going strong again, most vendors are not risking holding money in escrow no more so want FE but there still a few who will let you stay in escrow, everythings still available just a tad more risky.


ok man lemme know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Morning fellas. U get my pm yorki?


The one with the email addy I did, fairy flys in the morning.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 12, 2014)

Intresting watch cheers for that .


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cock heads were are ya fuckin all snoring ya fuckin cocks off ya lazy bum lickin penis eat bollock chewin super champions lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 13, 2014)

Morning all

@garyboy e-mail


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @garyboy e-mail


replied m8,


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @garyboy e-mail


so were u fighting door staff the other nite....any exorcisms?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

just got a call to say my landlord wants to change time of my inspection this week, now its gonna be much later in the day, what im wondering is if any of u have experience of leaving 5 weeks flowered plants in complete darkness for 18-19 hrs, then back to normal 12/12 after that, this is the only option i have available so dont have much choice but dont wanna fuck my girls up completely


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't worry about it Gary a 1 off ain't going to do anything mate


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

i agree with rolla, but what did i tell you about that slag of a landlord of yours?!?! they love to fuck people about


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

Some are wankers mine is good as gold haven't seen her in 3 years lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

Bad one Gary. Over here some fella ate his landlords heart over a game of chess (no joke google it haha) the last day. Tell her if it happens again you'll chow down on her.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @garyboy e-mail


what did ur friends thing of the M?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

its all good lads i got her told im not available in the afternoons, so wud have to be a morning appointment, so ive rearranged for next week so will only lose an hour of lights on the plants as i originally had intended, thank fuck, but i agree wit u ghb most landlords are a bunch or arseholes, the fact i deal with an agency makes it worse


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 13, 2014)

I should be gettin rid of the house shortly and movin to a rented place, guess I'll be havin to deal with this inspection
shite too....lucky i can get a van handy


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

Where is everybody !?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 13, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Where is everybody !?


Probly stuffin ther fat fuckin faces lol....I'm starvin too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

I rent from a gypsy haha he's never around probably scamming some old couple.

@rollajoint, think its benefits day


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

for those interested if u have sky or cable, there is a program on now called super weed all about cannabis and the chemicals & compounds that are in it, i ust noticed and thought might be worth a watch, on the Nat Geo documentary channel


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> for those interested if u have sky or cable, there is a program on now called super weed all about cannabis and the chemicals & compounds that are in it, i ust noticed and thought might be worth a watch, on the Nat Geo documentary channel


thanks mate, got the gf to record it.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 13, 2014)

Any one about....rimmer.....gaza....i got a few end of week 4 picks of the girl that's being sold as a clone....

also a poss plant def ....it could be light burn....need your thoughts.....anyone.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so old & fucked, I shouldn't even be on here !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

Ch4 benefit street on now. Half the cunts r probly off here !


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought old n fucked was a requirement for this thread.....

o yea out of the slh x sc beans in down to 3 one is showing pistils...the other two nothing....

the strongest biggest one, has very super lemon haze leafs n structure also smells of lems with a funny kick at the end....

n new perp dwc set up....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

Heres a cpl pics inside my clone tent, 

 Exo
 Purple P
Purple P 2
Group shot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Heres a cpl pics inside my clone tent,
> 
> View attachment 2961453 Exo
> View attachment 2961454 Purple P
> ...


every1 is looking happy.anyone ever tell you U got some fat fingers...other than my mother of course haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm so old & fucked, I shouldn't even be on here !


yeah u fukin ol cunt ur 5 years younger than me ffs


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 13, 2014)

Get in gooners. Top of the leauge! 
Iv seen that super weed gaz, good watch. Clones have started to find there feet mate, got a bit of growth going on now. More the pp tho got a nice structure going on


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah u fukin ol cunt ur 5 years younger than me ffs


lov ya baz


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

fairy fly today ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

cheers spoons, hows ur clones looking? what u think of the pp now u seen it start to grow, just watch for a hell of a stretch after lights flip


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah really tight nodes mate.. I like it  I'll take a pic now. Seedlings are getting there shit together now aswell... Lot less yellow now lol, puting them on 4ml of base next feed. Think they where jus hungry nd being over watered ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 13, 2014)

wait till u see that bitch flower she is a beauty


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 13, 2014)

There we go


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lov ya baz


Hahaha, were a couple of old cunts together then Z eh ! Lol,


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

TAKE THE PISS...................so u wont believe wat I bin doin tonite...............shared a space with a thousand paedophiles.....I decided to take my daughter to see a Christmas ballet in covent garden....ive never been to the ballet believe it or not....im never goin again neither, fukin crawlin with paedos uggghhhhh, there everywhere, it was a sick fukin show of kids and young adults in arsehole revealing tights...we left afyer half an hour, coulnt fukin believe it thort it was gonna be about fairys and princesses not sikkos in bdsm ffs​


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hahaha, were a couple of old cunts together then Z eh ! Lol,[/QUO T im a born again human, should be dead, but feelin good due to the very high levels of serum thc etc....baz why do I hate gays so much?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 13, 2014)

Suppressed memories maybe zedd lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Suppressed memories maybe zedd lol


OMG ive just remembered...thanks spoons, oh, well, yeah ........ahem, fukin benders, was at a school with a homopaedo games staff.........I would happily burst there spleens with a bat if I saw them now.....one of the lads grew up and gbhd one of em poor cunt got sent down for it..........he was a fukin innocent boy wen they started on him and these cunts had it all sown up....shall I name an addy some paedos in case theres any good lad psychos who wont join in ....ha ha ....sleep well DAVID EVANS


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol zedd. Glad I could help  sure if ya post sum addys on the net sum cunts gonna give them a knock lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuck me zed I dont like the sound of were you ve been id go fuckin mental I tell yaz they get the boilin water+sugar treatment fuckin dirty animal bastards tbf I should nt even put them in that category as animals know no different they should just hang the cunts in the streets and let the little yutes throw fuckin half enders at em all day until the cunts last breathe is taken then feed the fucker to all the africans that cant get fresh meat !! Then again nothin new in them countries so let the cunts starve and feed em to lions and tigers in the wild


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

tbh mate I shed a tear over what I jus done.....shes a little girl loves pink etc...we was lookin forward to some xmas magic......fukin ak s too good mate tbh.....animals are innocents too in my book, no offence baz lmao neigh


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tbh mate I shed a tear over what I jus done.....shes a little girl loves pink etc...we was lookin forward to some xmas magic......fukin ak s too good mate tbh.....animals are innocents too in my book, no offence baz lmao neigh


Fuck off ! Lol, non taken , she consented anyway, not her fault she was a woman traped in a horses body !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 13, 2014)

You done nowt wrong imo bro you felt uncomfortable and left fair play lad no1 should neva b made to feel like it bro especially if it was wot u say it was fuck that !!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Suppressed memories maybe zedd lol


Fuck me, it's Mr Badgers, psychiatrist , you kept that quiet ! , can I come & lay on you're couch for a few weeks m8 ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

I've got to get a job, not worked since August !, living off mrs, I haven't got a fucking farthing coming in. Just had last of green & on week 2 flower. Oh life's long & winding road eh .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck off ! Lol, non taken , she consented anyway, not her fault she was a woman traped in a horses body !


that made my day haha gf asked what I was laughing at...wishes she didn't now haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

so true ....and yeah chedz it was what it was ....and why didn't I realise this b4, cos I just thought it would be a load of parent s like me takin the under 10 s to see ballerinas etc...ya know what the little ones get into at a certain age its all fukin pink unicorns bless em....but........no......lots of men and elderly couples in expensive shit clothes


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that made my day haha gf asked what I was laughing at...wishes she didn't now haha


Lol , my mrs knows fuck all about it, along with various other episodes of madness I've got up 2 over the years m8 !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

best keep the women out of the thread imo, snippets only


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so true ....and yeah chedz it was what it was ....and why didn't I realise this b4, cos I just thought it would be a load of parent s like me takin the under 10 s to see ballerinas etc...ya know what the little ones get into at a certain age its all fukin pink unicorns bless em....but........no......lots of men and elderly couples in expensive shit clothes


On a seriouse note Z, I was a victims of a kiddy fiddling step dad when I was 6, he raped my 13 yr old sister in her bedroom underneth mine,on a regular basis over 2 year period whilst my mother went to work at 5am , I shit & pissed out side for 2 years, because if he was about he would come in & touch me up !, cunts dead now & never been punished, well maybe he has now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

Agreed.i complain about her far 2 much to let her see anything and i dont want her knowing i associate with English people.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

Holy fuck dude.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> On a seriouse note Z, I was a victims of a kiddy fiddling step dad when I was 6, he raped my 13 yr old sister in her bedroom underneth mine,on a regular basis over 2 year period whilst my mother went to work at 5am , I shit & pissed out side for 2 years, because if he was about he would come in & touch me up !, cunts dead now & never been punished, well maybe he has now.


Baz there is one law in this universerse and its KARMA.......it spares no man


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

Not good bazoomer . People like that everywhere I watch this program once where a girl went missing In a trailer park in America police found out that 8-10 were convicted pedophiles . It's around us everyday !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Baz there is one law in this universerse and its KARMA.......it spares no man


Yes, it helps when I think there is such a thing & people like him, & a few other people I've had the misfortune to meet during my life, get theres !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

1 week flower stretch started 2-3 days ago . Gld I flipped when I did to be honest . Most of that screen be done by week 2


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 13, 2014)

alright lads , morbid as fuck as usual  keep up the tradition and that  lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Not good bazoomer . People like that everywhere I watch this program once where a girl went missing In a trailer park in America police found out that 8-10 were convicted pedophiles . It's around us everyday !


Unfortunately you're right m8 !, I have a hard time trusting folk & the shit never leaves you, pops in yer head now & again & takes u to dark places !, still , I made a good family, 4 kids grown up now & none of them with fucked up shit to deal with all there life's !, all the best to ya m8, bed time.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes, it helps when I think there is such a thing & people like him, & a few other people I've had the misfortune to meet during my life, get theres !


if strong drugs have taught me one thing then its this.......there is no escape from the consequences of your actions, even death wont spare u imu


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

& yes im a fucker for taking fans leafs of . I mean in a scrog the point is deep light into that canopy & below especially in veg . In my experience I haven't seen a slow down in growth . 3 critical + .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol sorry Robbie, that will be me !, clear a room in seconds ! Lol. Cheers Z, off to spoon the Mrs nn.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 13, 2014)

i always remove fan leaves when i scrog , less leaves more bud


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Unfortunately you're right m8 !, I have a hard time trusting folk & the shit never leaves you, pops in yer head now & again & takes u to dark places !, still , I made a good family, 4 kids grown up now & none of them with fucked up shit to deal with all there life's !, all the best to ya m8, bed time.


People like you is why I don't believe in this I had a hard up bringing soo that's why I do this kill him rob her . Fuck up . You think you are the only person who's mam had a divorce ?? PLEASE ! !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

vaping exo.....sleeeeeeeeeep y


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 13, 2014)

i got a portable vape thingy , Iolite its called ... i cant seem to get a decent hit off it ever ... anyone used 1 before ? cost me about a ton and meant to be really good ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> People like you is why I don't believe in this I had a hard up bringing soo that's why I do this kill him rob her . Fuck up . You think you are the only person who's mam had a divorce ?? PLEASE ! !


rolla mate u seem a bit confused perhaps?.......if shit happens when ur a kid it can affect how u feel which is wat baz is sayin......ur rite is doesn't have to affect what you DO ........who raped u then?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

Robbie im on the digi cano.....not tried the iolite but do love a vape


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 13, 2014)

What I mean is even after what he went through he still managed to keep his head straight & NOT become a drug addict who decided to Rob or kill or what ever & blame it on his childhood you ear of it everywhere on t.v .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

If im a really good boy i can get one for my b'day.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 13, 2014)

yeah ive only ever tried this iolite and a volcano , volcanos are easy cus theres a bag full to suck , the iolite just seems like sucking warm air but then no hit or fuck all just a humid taste kinda ... maybe im doing it wrong lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

vape needs to b harder hitting than smoking imo so if it is not collecting in a bag it would be dif to get it hot enough to vape (I vape between 202 and 212 deg C) and inhale straight off, so lower temp and airflow will fuk the hit imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If im a really good boy i can get one for my b'day.


what a tv or a cano?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 13, 2014)

iolite doesnt have a bag man , its a little gas powered portable vape ... you click it like a gas lighter wait 30 seconds and suck lol .... i was told that it works better if you "breath like normal" on inhale instead of taking a drag like you would of a joint


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2014)

ok I ve just vaped 5 metres of exo and feel calm after my nite out.....see yall for more shenanigans the morrow


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What I mean is even after what he went through he still managed to keep his head straight & NOT become a drug addict who decided to Rob or kill or what ever & blame it on his childhood you ear of it everywhere on t.v .


I know what u mean Rolla, it's the " if you were abused as a kid, then you go on to abuse" syndrome . Thankfully not in my case !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok I ve just vaped 5 metres of exo and feel calm after my nite out.....see yall for more shenanigans the morrow


LMFAO 5m , you're nicknames "the lung" ! Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me, it's Mr Badgers, psychiatrist , you kept that quiet ! , can I come & lay on you're couch for a few weeks m8 ?


We would be there for months by the sounds of it baz lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what a tv or a cano?


the digi cano


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mornin shit sniffers !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning buttercup


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rolex wot u upto lad hows the garden lookin ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Everythings looking Purdy, ill be uploading more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning all, looking like 2 of the 4 in my room are blokes so the will be getting hung drawn n quatered today lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mornin shit sniffers !


fairy s flown mate b with u 2morro SD


----------



## petedav (Jan 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Whats smart meters m8??


they are new electric meters, apparently they cant be bypassed!! theres suposed 2 be a sim card in there and if you attempt to fiddle with it. it sends a text strait to the electric people, then they act on the evidence at hand.
does any 1 know more about these?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fairy s flown mate b with u 2morro SD


Nice pal nice need info wot I asked for last night mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

From what I've seen online there isn't much to worry about unless its 1000+ watts of a grow but even then the purpose is for an all around more efficient system where you only get charged for what you use n no annoying buggers coming around to read the Meter (mine was inside). Yes they can see ur usage VERY clearly but even then a 600w could be dismissed as a games centre n tbh a 1000w could be dismissed as a wife that cooks n cleans 12 hours str8 lol we all love routine after all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Nice pal nice need info wot I asked for last night mate


....reefers lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> From what I've seen online there isn't much to worry about unless its 1000+ watts of a grow but even then the purpose is for an all around more efficient system where you only get charged for what you use n no annoying buggers coming around to read the Meter (mine was inside). Yes they can see ur usage VERY clearly but even then a 600w could be dismissed as a games centre n tbh a 1000w could be dismissed as a wife that cooks n cleans 12 hours str8 lol we all love routine after all


Mate there is a shit load of stuff that u could pass yr usage as fuck im kicking nearly 4k watt a night but tbh I dont give a fuck aslong as I pay my bill wen im suppose 2 all they want is there money in the end+ that green bollox that the goverment were bringing in is nt happening from now on look at wot there doin now lol fracking


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2014)

pay your bill on time, they would be stupid to grass up and therefore lose a good customer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Agreed. As long as ur not stealing power n paying ur bill go mad.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

U no wot they say go big or go home haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Wonder if U ever said that in the nick


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol ya cunt 
Wot ya got on the go now mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning shit lips...... fuckin ell baz can't help but feel bad for you and your lot mate.....like z said tho I'm sure karmas paid that cunt a visit...I think the scum should be castrated alive and then their hands chopped off so everyday it hits em hard what them evil fuckers have done!!!!

Anyway woke up this morning doing eggy burps what the fuck is that all about nearly made me sick man think the Mrs has been farting in me mouth when I was asleep??? Anyone else ever had that eggy burps I mean....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

OG kush fem, DOG fem n 3 deep blue x liver reg. About 3-4 weeks in veg so nothing exciting yet other than the odor coming from the BdxL


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> OG kush fem, DOG fem n 3 deep blue x liver reg. About 3-4 weeks in veg so nothing exciting yet other than the odor coming from the BdxL


Nice is the dbxl lean towards the livers then ?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 14, 2014)

mr west said:


> well its a livers cross, crossed with livers. Every one ive grown has been like livers lol, foxtail city lol.


From the creator.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> iolite doesnt have a bag man , its a little gas powered portable vape ... you click it like a gas lighter wait 30 seconds and suck lol .... i was told that it works better if you "breath like normal" on inhale instead of taking a drag like you would of a joint


Some left one a those round mine once it was here for ages never used it tho it looked pretty wank like a little walkie talkie or sumthin..there's a new one with a glass bubble attachment for it I'll try n find it...


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2014)

when i bought my da vinci the guy in the shop said most portable vapes are pretty similar.

he then said the iolite isn't a vape then both guys behind the counter started laughing quite hard so that leads me to believe it isn't the best on the market. by the way he tried to sell me the magic flight which is 80 quid cheaper than the da vinci so i doubt he was too interested in the money.

magic flight is good but i prefer the da vinci, it does look like a walkie talkie and when i smoke it at the match nobody even looks twice, i even have an extended whip so i could leave it in my inside pocket and just suck the tube on the sly.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp4jBDRoV4w&feature=youtube_gdata_player. 

Its on here its the pinnacle pro looks pretty sweet man.....check his gimp.mask lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Nice is the dbxl lean towards the livers then ?


I've never grown a liver tbh but based on how smelly the fucker is I sure hope so lol I've both indica n sativa pheno so fingers crossed. The beast dbxl 3 is the youngest by alot but has outgrown most the others which leads me to believe it might be a male but if not imma clone the cunt.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit lips...... fuckin ell baz can't help but feel bad for you and your lot mate.....like z said tho I'm sure karmas paid that cunt a visit...I think the scum should be castrated alive and then their hands chopped off so everyday it hits em hard what them evil fuckers have done!!!!
> 
> Anyway woke up this morning doing eggy burps what the fuck is that all about nearly made me sick man think the Mrs has been farting in me mouth when I was asleep??? Anyone else ever had that eggy burps I mean....


Cheers Shawny, lets hope so m8 !, & yes, I too have eggy burps, but I had 3 boiled ones earlier ! Lol, fuck me, I have to pay my mrs to fart in my gob ! Lucky fucker !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Hahaha ya dirty fucker Lol. This is the thing ain't touched an egg for a few days tasted real nasty man like pure sulphur lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Missed some heavy shit in here last night.
Fucking hell, some harsh upbringings some of you had. Fucking well in for not letting it control the rest of your life.
Makes growing up in Stockport then being shunted to Wales at 11 seem a piece of piss!

Got couple of days off, time to sterilise the bigger tent and all equip ready for moving shit from little tent to big. 
A few look like males just by how much taller and stronger they look than others. Ball ache doing regs and fems.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Some1 on here told me.to get dettol mold and mildew coz i had mold.on me wall...anyway worked a treat never came back and i used it inside the tent for cleaning aswell brilliant stuff man....yeh regs are a shitter but better weed imo mate I bet most of these UK clones are from regs


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I've picked my fav of this lot so gonna job most of the cuts and grow that one up to be a mum. 

Yeah generally play it safe with fems. 

Didnt really have a choice with the ones I'm running next as its a new line and I got the S1's so lucky dip really.

No idea on CO to be honest, dont know too much about it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Mi h safer with fems had some really good weed from from em only done some full run of regs thon and that happens to be the best weed ive grown just makes me believe regs are better not slating fems or owt....all I got left is regs Lol canna wait to get back on it


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha just bide your time man, to be fair, you've waited a while so far, longer to be safe is goooooood shit.

Yeah I have put 2 LA Con Fems and SinMint GSC Fems in there as well just to be safe in case by pure chance I have a shit load of males from the firedog and blue petrols


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Some1 on here told me.to get dettol mold and mildew coz i had mold.on me wall...anyway worked a treat never came back and i used it inside the tent for cleaning aswell brilliant stuff man....yeh regs are a shitter but better weed imo mate I bet most of these UK clones are from regs


thanks for that mate lol was gonna ask what he uses to sterilise the tent. I've heard bleach but id rather use a weaker form like Milton or something along those lines.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha you'll be a lucky fucker and have a shit load a fems Lol Fuck waiting about as long as I don't doing at my house I'm [email protected] relax tbh its smells a bit bleachy but good old plain dettol is good shit aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Dettol thats a gd idea mate, i use iso alcohol for cleaning my tents and equipment but dettol wud be much cheaper if it does the job.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeh I quite like the smell of dettol aswell leaves the room smelling fresh ...so what we all on with then 2nyt then what herbs we got fireing up 2nyt?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I quite like the smell of dettol aswell leaves the room smelling fresh ...so what we all on with then 2nyt then what herbs we got fireing up 2nyt?


ive got about 2g of blue cheese left from a mate and i got an 8th of my northern light blue that i kept or myself, gonna be toking most of that 2nite, the nlb is pretty nice and only been jarred up for 2 days, its got a heavy hitting couch lock stone, taste is ok but wud have been better with an extra week or so growing.
what u smoking up 2nite


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Missed some heavy shit in here last night.
> Fucking hell, some harsh upbringings some of you had. Fucking well in for not letting it control the rest of your life.
> Makes growing up in Stockport then being shunted to Wales at 11 seem a piece of piss!
> 
> ...


I was shunted too m8 Leeds - winsford in Cheshire , then s Wales , me mother was a bit of a goer ! , sorry , I meant slag ! , but I don't hold it against her.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive got about 2g of blue cheese left from a mate and i got an 8th of my northern light blue that i kept or myself, gonna be toking most of that 2nite, the nlb is pretty nice and only been jarred up for 2 days, its got a heavy hitting couch lock stone, taste is ok but wud have been better with an extra week or so growing.
> what u smoking up 2nite


Fuck all my end Gaz, but I got a couple of cookies in freezer I will partake in later.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

One of my fave strains in northern lights#1 my dad used to get a lot.of it back in the day thats when I moved off the draw to weed nice tackle man I got an 8th last night some nice blues/cheese still got bout half a that left got.a couple of gram of bits aswell might make some qwiso?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got FUCK ALL, have to buy a mother fucking dehumidifier this week do the highest ill get is dabbling in some auto erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 14, 2014)

Evening lads how are we all ? Cheers yorkie where ever you maybe !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Easy rolla what u sayin matey....its wank when u can't get ain't it nothing woss....put me bits in freezer expect pics of qwiso in a few hour


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've got FUCK ALL, have to buy a mother fucking dehumidifier this week do the highest ill get is dabbling in some auto erotic asphyxiation.


w u getting high rh in the winter, mines at 37?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 14, 2014)

Evening zedd....hows tricks....any lurkers out there tonight.....(feels like im dogging again).....ghb, rambo, rimmer, Gaza??

dst you ever about anymore....

zedd send me a pm with ya addy i got a poss plant def that needs your keen eye.....but cant post picks on ere......


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 14, 2014)

Exo hows the slh gwaning......

who is Robbie p....weres my strawberry facemelt picks.....he drops the crown jewels n fucks off.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> w u getting high rh in the winter, mines at 37?


mine was fucking 70 last night fucking shite arse Irish houses...doesnt help the gf dries her cunting clothes in my room so I said enougha enough so imma get a tidy little delongi 10ltr that turns off n on when needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Exo hows the slh gwaning......
> 
> who is Robbie p....weres my strawberry facemelt picks.....he drops the crown jewels n fucks off.....


hahaha yeah I noticed that...we call that a cock tease here haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Evening zedd....hows tricks....any lurkers out there tonight.....(feels like im dogging again).....ghb, rambo, rimmer, Gaza??
> 
> dst you ever about anymore....
> 
> zedd send me a pm with ya addy i got a poss plant def that needs your keen eye.....but cant post picks on ere......


can u describe it mate ...whats happening to it?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lmao lenon ya cunt the cuts are still in prop mate expecting roots end of wk latest


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2014)

crispy jerk chicken wings withspecial fried rice, fried egg, cucumber and tomato salad........umm


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

On the munch there zed proper mix and match lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

That sounds fookin peng zedd love that kind a tackle


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

I feel fucking ill today, think I've got aids or sommat !, cold, shivery, can't eat, withdrawals ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't eat properly when I got no smoke can't sleep either feckin wank mate


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That sounds fookin peng zedd love that kind a tackle


yeah mate it was my effort at dinner, we been munchin all evening done the grapefruit and chocholat and now lookin for the dark choc ice cream


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I feel fucking ill today, think I've got aids or sommat !, cold, shivery, can't eat, withdrawals ?


u run out of weed baz? fukin ell sounds like a touch of the horrors mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u run out of weed baz? fukin ell sounds like a touch of the horrors mate


Aye Z, 2 days now ! Lol, had some butter left in freezer, so made a few cookies to chill out on, but feeling like shit today.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I can't eat properly when I got no smoke can't sleep either feckin wank mate


Yes, the sleeping is a fucking killer m8, & I have some strange dreams when I go without for a while !, which is prob why u could count the weeks I've not been without any green over the past 10 year or so, on ya hands ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Dark days baz dark days lol how.long till your next crop fella?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Fuck man, its been 3 or 4 years now that I've not gone without at least a doob at night. 

Bad times man.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I didn't have a smoke in more than 24hrs, always manage to have something


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 14, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Fuck man, its been 3 or 4 years now that I've not gone without at least a doob at night.
> 
> Bad times man.


Always need a joint before bed....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Aye I couldn't go to bed without a joint first even if we go out for a few gotta have a j when I get in accompanied by a brew


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Thats it man, I always stock up when I know I only have a few days worth. Rather choose to smoke less cos I dont have much than climb the walls if it not my choice.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mine was fucking 70 last night fucking shite arse Irish houses...doesnt help the gf dries her cunting clothes in my room so I said enougha enough so imma get a tidy little delongi 10ltr that turns off n on when needed.


do u leave ur extractor fan on 24hrs ?? i had mine going off with lights and rh went way up then i changed it to on permanently and my rh stays around 35-40% all the time


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> do u leave ur extractor fan on 24hrs ?? i had mine going off with lights and rh went way up then i changed it to on permanently and my rh stays around 35-40% all the time


Same happened to me. Same solution.

That'll learn me.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


£120 is pretty good and shouldn't be too hard to cut the stalks of well stems... which city or area? ; it's defiinetly not London  Way too expensive there I mean most dealers selling £20 per gram


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

i'm running low on weed now, got enough for 2nite and maybe a J or 2 tomorrow but then thats me and i aint got no more cash till saturday. 
fucking harvest time cant come soon enough, 3 weeks today and thats me at 8 weeks so hopefully the big bang & exo is ready followed by the purps 2 weeks later at the most


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> do u leave ur extractor fan on 24hrs ?? i had mine going off with lights and rh went way up then i changed it to on permanently and my rh stays around 35-40% all the time


funny thing is I just switched to 24 hr the last day. Mold is a very common occurrence here n Ireland most houses are poorly insulated so damn n condensation are common.till now I've gotten away with those cheap refils but ita gone 2 damn far haha the 70 I mentioned was down from 80!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> funny thing is I just switched to 24 hr the last day. Mold is a very common occurrence here n Ireland most houses are poorly insulated so damn n condensation are common.till now I've gotten away with those cheap refils but ita gone 2 damn far haha the 70 I mentioned was down from 80!!!!


where do u get ur air intake from and where do u vent ur hot air out to? ur rh shudnt be that high even in a damp house if u have an extractor and dehumidifier, i take air in and vent out into the same room with only a window open and like i said rh is a steady 35-40% with no dehumidifier only a 6" extractor fan. if u get ur air from and vent to outside u shud be able to get it don a fair bit


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Dark days baz dark days lol how.long till your next crop fella?


8 weeks m8, still, ile never go back to work chuffing all day every day, so might be a good thing.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 14, 2014)

My RH never gets bad 50-60 max, & I'm in a tin shed !, good air exchange is the key me thinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> where do u get ur air intake from and where do u vent ur hot air out to? ur rh shudnt be that high even in a damp house if u have an extractor and dehumidifier, i take air in and vent out into the same room with only a window open and like i said rh is a steady 35-40% with no dehumidifier only a 6" extractor fan. if u get ur air from and vent to outside u shud be able to get it don a fair bit


I vent into the same room n have a window open a lil...the gf dries her clothes in the same room but has always done so n only recently has it gone past 60. I'll crack the window open a little more tonight when I get home n hope it helps but I don't want my temps to drop 2 much. Fucking summer I was battling the heat now im fighting off the mother fucking cold n rh haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> My RH never gets bad 50-60 max, & I'm in a tin shed !, good air exchange is the key me thinks.


I agree about good air exchange but I know my fans up to par 6' mix Flo manrose..even have her on the low setting n she's sucking like a crack head.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I agree about good air exchange but I know my fans up to par 6' mix Flo manrose..even have her on the low setting n she's sucking like a crack head.


do u have an intake fan tho in ur tent?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 14, 2014)

@garybhoy, did u say u wer 5 weeks in flower? Lol ffs something had me think I was at 6 weeks and thinkin mine maybe looked a bit behind. Kinda a good thing cos they've more time than I thought but it's also an extra fuckin week I have to wait. So is urs 5 weeks now then or what?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @garybhoy, did u say u wer 5 weeks in flower? Lol ffs something had me think I was at 6 weeks and thinkin mine maybe looked a bit behind. Kinda a good thing cos they've more time than I thought but it's also an extra fuckin week I have to wait. So is urs 5 weeks now then or what?


lol yeah m8 2day is 5 weeks from day we flipped the lights so u still got 3 weeks left. i fucking wish it was 6 weeks tho 1 less week to wait,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol yeah m8 2day is 5 weeks from day we flipped the lights so u still got 3 weeks left. i fucking wish it was 6 weeks tho 1 less week to wait,


Lol, I haven't been countin m8 I'm relying on u lol. I'll be goin 9 weeks anyway, maybe an extra weeks or so on the livers if needed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> do u have an intake fan tho in ur tent?


I've passive intake with both sides open n 6inch ducting..its only a 3x3 tent btw


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah i'll be going to 10 weeks on the purps cos its a more sativa strain so needs a little longer, i'll keep ya right mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've passive intake with both sides open n 6inch ducting


get urself a cheap 4" fan and run ducting to ur open window to pull air in from there, that should help a fair bit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> get urself a cheap 4" fan and run ducting to ur open window to pull air in from there, that should help a fair bit


thanks for the help btw mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 8 weeks m8, still, ile never go back to work chuffing all day every day, so might be a good thing.


Lol naaaaaah you'll soon get right back into the routine matey I would anyway....if u can't sleep I've got plenty of the tablets at hand  yellow ones tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2014)

You English lads are mad into the proscription buzz, lots of my friends are at that carry on. That stuffs got em by the balls n all we all did so many drugs together n that's what got em.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Need to get the bigger tent ready.

Lazy as fuck once had a phatty though


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 14, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Need to get the bigger tent ready.
> 
> Lazy as fuck once had a phatty though
> 
> View attachment 2962443


whats up with the thing at the back??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice n clean lmao nice cute little babies Lol...what's that shriveled up thing at the back???


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha I forgot about that

I wanted to see what happens if you take a low branch well into flower and try and root it. How late could you take a cutting sort of thing. Not that late is the answer.

Experimenting, failed experiment really.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 14, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha I forgot about that
> 
> I wanted to see what happens if you take a low branch well into flower and try and root it. How late could you take a cutting sort of thing. Not that late is the answer.
> 
> Experimenting, failed experiment really.


Mate you ll get that to reveg trust me ive had to do the same to lemon psycho livers exo u name it trust me you ll av shoots come outta the bud an you ll get a very branchy ladie from it look at my journals ive started loads like that if its rooted it will shoot off takes time but it will get there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 14, 2014)

bit later than expected but not a bad batch


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mate you ll get that to reveg trust me ive had to do the same to lemon psycho livers exo u name it trust me you ll av shoots come outta the bud an you ll get a very branchy ladie from it look at my journals ive started loads like that if its rooted it will shoot off takes time but it will get there


haha cheers man, yeah its full rooted like, just taking its time to sort itself out


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yh ww it will it takes alittke longer than a reveg but you ll get a plant that throws out a fuck load of branches


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Only ever re vegged 1 plant before never done cuts a way into flower...the 1 plant I did re veg tho was my lil sisters Lol..it looked like a seedling about 3 nodes tall with about 6 pistils shooting out the top...stuck it veg tent for bout 3 week and it completely changed it looked like a bonsai ganja plant or sumthin yielded about 12g dry...if she kept it she wouldn't of got a gram lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

that bho shawn?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

No its qwiso matey haven't got all the right tools or enough weed to make bho

Its full shatter aswell mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all, just waiting for missus to take lil un to nursery then i can get in n chop they blokes heads off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Easy sae Yeh string em up.by the bollocks haha before they start shooting bolts all over the gaff


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae Yeh string em up.by the bollocks haha before they start shooting bolts all over the gaff


Will do, well annoyed though as the only DOGxQrazyquake i had is one of the blokes, was hoping id get a female to run lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

morning cum guzzlers, well ive woke up with about 2 J's worth of green and no cash, not happy.

@shawn that looks some real nice iso mate, mine never stays that clear after i scrape it off the baking dish i leave it in to evaporate. need to order some more alcohol myself got a box of trim to make some hash with.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

on the subject of reveg, check this out, its not mine but a fellow scots grower that i chat to on another thread on riu.

View attachment 2962917 super cheese at harvest

View attachment 2962918 after harvest, a few leaves left on

 after 3 weeks of vegging again

i have never done a reveg b4 and when i 1st saw this i though it was excellent, especially if u grow an amazing strain and dont get cuts, u can reveg and clone from that.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> on the subject of reveg, check this out, its not mine but a fellow scots grower that i chat to on another thread on riu.
> 
> View attachment 2962917 super cheese at harvest
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what I'm doing man, just re-vegging to take multi cuts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Will do, well annoyed though as the only DOGxQrazyquake i had is one of the blokes, was hoping id get a female to run lol


Ahh that's a bit of a shitter ain't it man u got anymore of them?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> on the subject of reveg, check this out, its not mine but a fellow scots grower that i chat to on another thread on riu.
> 
> View attachment 2962917 super cheese at harvest
> 
> ...


Funnily enough you saying that..... a few years ago when i was running NL I had a bit of a light leak n one of the plants developed a few nanners on a few branches so i dutifully chopped it down to soil level an removed it from the tent but left the plant pot full of soil with about 4" of stalk poking up (no branches or leaves), few days later i checked it again n it was growing new branches n leaves, so in effect you can re-veg even if it doesnt have any leaves left on it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning cum guzzlers, well ive woke up with about 2 J's worth of green and no cash, not happy.
> 
> @shawn that looks some real nice iso mate, mine never stays that clear after i scrape it off the baking dish i leave it in to evaporate. need to order some more alcohol myself got a box of trim to make some hash with.


Aye cheers Gaz man...think I got the knack of iso now..u gotta freeze.your bud and alcohol and when you've washed it and its filtering pop it back in freezer to filter and leave.it in there for a few hour...then filter it again thru a double coffee filter leave another hour in the freezer then Waco it on a plate or Pyrex dish and on a nice light heat mat should take about an hour the bigger the batch the longer evap....then after you scrape it up you need to purge it on the heat mat and just sit it on the heat for about 5-15 mins so it goes back to liquid form and that's about it mate


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

who said it doesn't get sunny in Scotland...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

DST said:


> who said it doesn't get sunny in Scotland...


Good timing lol, out of interest while you are here, are there any BB promo codes in use atm? need to buy me some seeds an looking at options lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

DST said:


> who said it doesn't get sunny in Scotland...


yeah it might show face for a cpl mins but thats only to let us know its fucking off behind the clouds for the rest of the day 

and the other day when i said it wasnt sunny here it wasnt, it was pissing down with rain, typical Scottish weather, aint much better 2day either lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone know of any current BB promo codes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

so close i can taste it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone know of any current BB promo codes?


for once there's not a sale on!? enter RIU for 15% off


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Zed fairy landed nice 1 bro. 1down 1 to go any offers? Lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> on the subject of reveg, check this out, its not mine but a fellow scots grower that i chat to on another thread on riu.
> 
> View attachment 2962917 super cheese at harvest
> 
> ...


Ya see lads not just a pretty face lol lool at the branching on it lol its that dense ya cant make the fuckers out lmao be a corker tha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for once there's not a sale on!? enter RIU for 15% off


cheers mate, looking at getting me some blue Pit methinks, its a toss up between that n Blue hash from dinafem but the BH are a lot more expensive lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh G's video off that pit has made me wanna get some aswell looked mighty fine....birminghamseedbank have got some good deals at the min he struck a deal with the Spanish and got a shit.load a beans cheap can't remember Lol the strains there's only about 8 all well known tho


That looks fookin sweet doin what strain is she I get lost.;n who's got what in here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

your not kidding 3 pips for 27 euro.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 15, 2014)

Karma genetics sour jack  back in stock at the collective . I have the dippsy ellsy & dog bb but yet to run them .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh G's video off that pit has made me wanna get some aswell looked mighty fine....birminghamseedbank have got some good deals at the min he struck a deal with the Spanish and got a shit.load a beans cheap can't remember Lol the strains there's only about 8 all well known tho
> 
> 
> That looks fookin sweet doin what strain is she I get lost.;n who's got what in here


Well according to the BB site the Blue pit is like £13 for what i assume is 10 beans? gotta jump all over that lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh G's video off that pit has made me wanna get some aswell looked mighty fine....birminghamseedbank have got some good deals at the min he struck a deal with the Spanish and got a shit.load a beans cheap can't remember Lol the strains there's only about 8 all well known tho
> 
> 
> That looks fookin sweet doin what strain is she I get lost.;n who's got what in here


Wot strains does birminghamseeds bank have shaun? Only down the rd from me about 15miles but I work round brum so might go pop my head in! Might even struck a deal with him with the clone onlys haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well according to the BB site the Blue pit is like £13 for what i assume is 10 beans? gotta jump all over that lol


you get a good few freebies 2.with my ten dog I got 10 DBxL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you get a good few freebies 2.with my ten dog I got 10 DBxL


Yeah every person that ive ever seen on this forum that ordersd from em gets all gooey over the freebies lol

Gotta buy me some beans now as used up all me freebies from the last few years and just killed 1x DOG x Qrazyquake and 1x Livers x qrazyquake due to em being blokes so now im left with 1x S.A.G.E n 1x qrazyquake x livers and a cutting of each so need to start filling the room up again lol

Oh ive also got nearly 20 SLh bagseed here but dont wanna run em as dont particularly enjoy SLH lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wot strains does birminghamseeds bank have shaun? Only down the rd from me about 15miles but I work round brum so might go pop my head in! Might even struck a deal with him with the clone onlys haha


Hes got loads a strains mate all the main brands and shit loads I never seen before these new ones he got I think work about about £2.99 a bean


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

I


Saerimmner said:


> Well according to the BB site the Blue pit is like £13 for what i assume is 10 beans? gotta jump all over that lol


Shit that is cheap you canna fault that man get 20 and go pheno hunting lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yh mate just been looking always wanted to try sharks breathe might poo in there tomoz or friday see wot he is all about. Any1 grew sharks breathe before??


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hes got loads a strains mate all the main brands and shit loads I never seen before these new ones he got I think work about about £2.99 a bean


Yeah man they stock a few which I like, Rare Dankness, SinCity,DNA, most of your standard names on there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

@garyboy am trying to send you an e-mail but keeps failing, will try again in a min but dunno if its gna work this time or not lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Rare dankness my favorite grow so far they got some top strains


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

http://news.sky.com/story/1195251/drug-gang-sells-cannabis-to-school-children

Check this video out that would be a perfect grow underground


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @garyboy am trying to send you an e-mail but keeps failing, will try again in a min but dunno if its gna work this time or not lol


ive pm'd u m8, will try email u in a min see if it lets me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive pm'd u m8, will try email u in a min see if it lets me


just tried sending it again mate lemme know if it works this time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Gaz have u heard off imc lately?? I mailed him.the other night but no reply sounds a bit dodgy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gaz have u heard off imc lately?? I mailed him.the other night but no reply sounds a bit dodgy



no nothing mate ive pm'd and emailed him a cpl time in last week or so but had no reply, it defo aint looking too good is it


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 15, 2014)

He did say that he was leaving for a while . I can't recall him saying why though .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gaz have u heard off imc lately?? I mailed him.the other night but no reply sounds a bit dodgy


what ya mean dodgy....worried about his health...or summin else?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh its strange he was always on [email protected] zedd it could be either with him couldn't it I remember him saying he pisses blood I know that ain't good!!! But he just set up.a big Wilma system and all that in his attick and next thing he's gone....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its strange he was always on [email protected] zedd it could be either with him couldn't it I remember him saying he pisses blood I know that ain't good!!! But he just set up.a big Wilma system and all that in his attick and next thing he's gone....


yeah and he said summit about his kid or stepkid found his original grow room a cpl weeks b4 he disappeared, and he was worried about the stepkids dad finding out incase he grassed him up or used it against him, i hope its all good and he's just having some time out or fucked off on holiday or something,

does nobody have a number for him anymore?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh man I hope alls well but u never know man its not like him not to pop on now and again even when he went away he was sending pics of him writing in the sand lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its strange he was always on [email protected] zedd it could be either with him couldn't it I remember him saying he pisses blood I know that ain't good!!! But he just set up.a big Wilma system and all that in his attick and next thing he's gone....


seems a shame nice geeza like him ...totally understand why men bodybuild usually its some form of compensation for how they feel about themselves, shame to push it with drugs so toxic that they kill ya just to get big....sometimes they just got small cocks


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

unarmed self defence, where you are taught all manner of techniques to disarm /fight your opponent....nice middle class ladies think they are safer for it, blokes get ripped and go t shirt shopping.....facts are you will get injured training for this bs and you will get fuked over if u try it on with someone ....no point wasting the energy imo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seems a shame nice geeza like him ...totally understand why men bodybuild usually its some form of compensation for how they feel about themselves, shame to push it with drugs so toxic that they kill ya just to get big....sometimes they just got small cocks


I started working out as part of my rehab, it focuses the mind n keeps a fella occupied.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh he was sound man....lmao u nutter true tho an old school mate had a little nob now he's a bodybuilder bless him....it is.mad tho what some folk do to get big theres plenty a meat heads in my area fuckin summertimes rife with em haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh he was sound man....lmao u nutter true tho an old school mate had a little nob now he's a bodybuilder bless him....it is.mad tho what some folk do to get big theres plenty a meat heads in my area fuckin summertimes rife with em haha


U can spot the roid heads a mile off. If they had stopped yo read up on that crap they wouldn't have touched the stuff.alot of roids are laced with uppers that tighter the blood vessels n the list goes on with the negative side effects.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh nowt wrong with folk who wanna go to the gym and keep fit and tone up but roids fuck that man I can't even be arsed to knock 20 press ups out lmao but I'm perfect weight for my height and that's good enough for me  don't mean you still can't swing a punch like a wild Mexican hahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha Alo Ha , the last batch of cookies I made turned out tidy, had one last night & slept like rip van winkle !, just found out next door just finished a grow in his attic, so I will have to talk nice to the cunt, or maybe not .


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 15, 2014)

Rimmer you aboot still...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

U feel a bit better now that your THC levels have been restored a little? I couldn't go 2 days without a smoke mate it makes it easier when the missis smokes tho Cuz if I run out of cash she's always got a cheeky bit lying around for smoke lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 15, 2014)

Gaz did you do any kind of training with that pp?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 15, 2014)

Afternoon ladies  yeah I was wondering where imc was. Not like him to be away this long... Weird.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Think he trained it to sit mate and give it paw lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd like to see how imc is gettin on with them wilmas??? Hope he shows his face soon, couldn't really be away on hols cos sure he just set them up and can't imagine him leaving a new setup with someone else to look after, fuck knows


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

I am sure it was, the sun only stayed out for that day and it pissed the rest of the time....but it was deffo sunny


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah it might show face for a cpl mins but thats only to let us know its fucking off behind the clouds for the rest of the day
> 
> and the other day when i said it wasnt sunny here it wasnt, it was pissing down with rain, typical Scottish weather, aint much better 2day either lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Gaz did you do any kind of training with that pp?


no mate i just topped them for 4 colas each, then left them to do their shit.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer you aboot still...


Yeah im around mate wassup?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Karma genetics sour jack  back in stock at the collective . I have the dippsy ellsy & dog bb but yet to run them .


i ran the dippy last run m8, nice buds,gets u stoned, but it stopped there for me, not that impressed with taste smell, one & half oz off it


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 15, 2014)

Think I mite top mine now. it's starting to shoot up now and I wanna take a fair few cuts from her before I flip. How long till you chop yours mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Think I mite top mine now. it's starting to shoot up now and I wanna take a fair few cuts from her before I flip. How long till you chop yours mate?


im gonna chop 1 at 9 weeks and 1 at 10 weeks to see the difference, so ive got 4-5 weeks left, yesterday i was exactly 5 weeks into 12/12


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone in the UK selling female cheese clones at a good price?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Anyone in the UK selling female cheese clones at a good price?


£50 a time plus postage and their urs


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 15, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Anyone in the UK selling female cheese clones at a good price?


hahahaha, youre on it like a car bonnet !, you wont get any like that m8, slowly slowy cachy monkey !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> £50 a time plus postage and their urs


fuck off, i seen him first ! lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> hahahaha, youre on it like a car bonnet !, you wont get any like that m8, slowly slowy cachy monkey !


sshhhhh while their newbies i can extort as much per clone as possible, if they hang around and i end up liking them i'll have to give them away lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> fuck off, i seen him first ! lol


naaaah bother mate, dont wanna start horsing around with u now do i ? lmao


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok... I could have got em' for £30 on Sheep Marketplace but dats gone.... I'll just call up a dealer that I know and ask him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh nowt wrong with folk who wanna go to the gym and keep fit and tone up but roids fuck that man I can't even be arsed to knock 20 press ups out lmao but I'm perfect weight for my height and that's good enough for me  don't mean you still can't swing a punch like a wild Mexican hahaha


lmao @ wild Mexican haha


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> naaaah bother mate, dont wanna start horsing around with u now do i ? lmao


lol Gaz, i just told that geezer to play it cool on another thread just 5 mins ago, & he comes straight on here & BANG ! lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Ok... I could have got em' for £30 on Sheep Marketplace but dats gone.... I'll just call up a dealer that I know and ask him.


most of the online markets are gone now think sr2 might still be about but not sure, but if u knw a local dealer with the exo cut then why u asking on a public forum surely its easier and safer to get from someone local that u know.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> man I can't even be arsed to knock 20 press ups out lmao but I'm perfect weight for my height and that's good enough for me


....fuck of Shawny...you'd have to be 9ft 6'' !!! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Ok... I could have got em' for £30 on Sheep Marketplace but dats gone.... I'll just call up a dealer that I know and ask him.


Do you even know what you're looking for?

I'll bet an Exo clone that your 'Dealer' doesn't know a foxtail if it bit him on the arse, lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol lads ill throw the exo and slh in for £50 haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

When some stranger comes asking for things like that one word comes to mind " POLICE" or as you hip cats call them "popo"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> When some stranger comes asking for things like that one word comes to mind


......noob.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

........muppet.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lmao @ wild Mexican haha





Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> ....fuck of Shawny...you'd have to be 9ft 6'' !!! lol


Hahaha yer cheeky cunt lmao 

While were giving cuts away I'll take 10 please


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> When some stranger comes asking for things like that one word comes to mind " POLICE" or as you hip cats call them "popo"


lol @hip cats....thats me fucked then , the only thing im down with is Mrs Sheep's bush once or twice a week !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Throw me 65 in the oost and he could av the slh exo and the fuckin livers haha were else ya gonna get that deal lads??? Deffo goin that birminghamseedsbank tomoz gonna av alittle chat with him see wot he is sayin if I can get the man to bite at 15 a clone on 10 or mor I might just need a bigger shed lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha yer cheeky cunt lmao
> 
> While were giving cuts away I'll take 10 please


as soon as ur set up again m8 i'll be chucking a cpl ur way


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Awww bless ya gazman I'm hoping to be set by middle.of next week next weekend latest at a new location


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gimme a shout wen u am mate ill hook ya up with summet! Any1 know why ic3 has fucked off ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ......noob.





The Yorkshireman said:


> ........muppet.


that 2 haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Gimme a shout wen u am mate ill hook ya up with summet! Any1 know why ic3 has fucked off ???


his meds got majorly reduced i think so he was taking some time away to get used to it, sure he wont be away too long tho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Gimme a shout wen u am mate ill hook ya up with summet! Any1 know why ic3 has fucked off ???


yeah ice said he was reducing some meds so wasn't up for forum bollox or summin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> if I can get the man to bite at 15 a clone on 10 or mor I might just need a bigger shed lol


You'll be lucky Chedz, the guy who owns my local grow shop won't take em for that and it was his idea.

The majority of growers don't know shit about dank to be honest, too much dutch generic shite flying about for £5.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

I heard he'd gone to have a wheel fitted coz his foot rotted off & now there's just a nub , could be wrong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Gimme a shout wen u am mate ill hook ya up with summet! Any1 know why ic3 has fucked off ???


That'll be sound matey I've got a good few seeds but could.do with a quick first run to get things going.....he came on the other day he's on a subbie reduce I think mate and laying off the thread for a while


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

The cunt dont need meds thats why so why be in a hoof wid us lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Fuck knows folk deal with things different ways don't they says he's feeling like shit n that....so what cuts u got then yam yam? Marmite


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll be lucky Chedz, the guy who owns my local grow shop won't take em for that and it was his idea.
> 
> The majority of growers don't know shit about dank to be honest, too much dutch generic shite flying about for £5.


All ya need to do is haggle with the fuckers + a seed bank is totally different to a grow shop imo peeps are more than likely gonna ask at at seed shop than they would at a grow shop imo dont ya think?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck knows folk deal with things different ways don't they says he's feeling like shit n that....so what cuts u got then yam yam? Marmite


Exo livers and las' s super lemon haze atm just waitin on a psychosis cut and tryin to get a tutti fruity but finding it is a ball ache considerin its a cut from brum itself


----------



## ghb (Jan 15, 2014)

the guy in the seed shop would be mad to sell clones to joe public.

if they are making money i doubt they would want to risk having their business and house taken from them for a tenner a go.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone know of any online marketplaces that are still up n running after the SR busts n stuff?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> the guy in the seed shop would be mad to sell clones to joe public.
> 
> if they are making money i doubt they would want to risk having their business and house taken from them for a tenner a go.


He would nt be selling em ghb I would and he would get his cut lol come on the lad would only be seeing £ coins in his eyes and for wot layin peeps on to me or said lad!! Ya cant honestly think he could earn more by sellin beans that could hermi or be males lol with the clones its pot and grow no guess work involved is tha!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Exo livers and las' s super lemon haze atm just waitin on a psychosis cut and tryin to get a tutti fruity but finding it is a ball ache considerin its a cut from brum itself


Tutti fruity sounds nice man that lemon haze is a good yielder aint? A lad I know can get cuts but u never really know if it is what they say it is I might start asking around tho see what local strains i can find


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

The only way to find out is to try samples of the gear which id be more than willing to do if it ment them comin back for more haha.

Yh mate the tutti is the 1 bro stinks mire than the exo and the stone aint to bad either


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tutti fruity sounds nice man that lemon haze is a good yielder aint? A lad I know can get cuts but u never really know if it is what they say it is I might start asking around tho see what local strains i can find


Ive got about 15-20 SLH bagseed if ya want em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh if you wanna got top.dollar for it round here its gotta be the stink that's all.folk are botherd about stinky and tasty and your on a winner [email protected] sae I've got a few seeds like but I'll take a few off yer no problem mate nice to have some variety...thy I have about 5 bag seed off some cheese which had a perfumy taste a bit.like parmas


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> All ya need to do is haggle with the fuckers + a seed bank is totally different to a grow shop imo peeps are more than likely gonna ask at at seed shop than they would at a grow shop imo dont ya think?


He's opening a head shop later in the year, glass and seeds and shit.

He's an ex grower who only punts out the hot stuff to lads he knows are safe.
It was his idea until I told him the price then his arse fell out.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wot did u ask for yorkie?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

whatever it was I remember it being really reasonable seeing as could veg it , use it as a mother n reap the rewards!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> whatever it was I remember it being really reasonable seeing as could veg it , use it as a mother n reap the rewards!


Exactly if they had any brains they would haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wot did u ask for yorkie?


..........£15

Fuck I'd even stretch to £10 if he took at least ten a go.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Exactly if they had any brains they would haha


not everyone can clone and there so much bad info out there im not surprised....can be tricky to start with


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

Sky news. 

Tom Parmenter, Sky News Correspondent
Sky News has gained exclusive access to a drugs gang that supplies primary school-aged children with cannabis.

The boss of the south London firm claims the cannabis trade in Britain is "the biggest it has ever been" despite continued police efforts to disrupt the illegal trade.

Speaking on condition of anonymity, the man in his twenties told Sky News he employs more than 30 workers.

More: The Economy Of Cannabis
He explained how they had at least three factories supplying people in south London and even claims he exports the class B drug to the Netherlands, Germany and Austria.

The boss said: "We have a type of weed over here called 'English cheese'.

"It was created over here - in Amsterdam they don't have that so they try to create that but they just can't because it is what we make and that's what they want."

But it is his claim that dealers are peddling drugs to primary school-aged children in London that will shock many parents.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

http://gawker.com/guy-records-himself-working-while-high-on-coke-acid-a-1491573126


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

I seen all that today on sky news tbh tho his weed looked shit Lol.....the way everything's going I wouldn't be surprised to see it legalized or at least decrimanlised in a few years


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

aint they already announced its gonna declassified again to C grade? not that it will change a great deal.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

It is a class b do u mean back to class c? It won't change much I think a 10 plant grow should be legal man it would be sound


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> It is a class b do u mean back to class c? It won't change much I think a 10 plant grow should be legal man it would be sound


sorry yeah thats what i ment lol i think i read it on riu in some thread the other day back to class c lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh to be fair if it does get dropped it ain't gonna make much of a difference is it Lol...legal would be good but the last thing we want is our government getting their grubby cocks in it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry yeah thats what i ment lol i think i read it on riu in some thread the other day back to class c lol


in Colorado there runnin out of weed....guess what , dmand exceeds supply so $500 an oz cf hg 200/250, seems tha if they legalise it which will happen as Colorado is a tester...few years time I rec....


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> in Colorado there runnin out of weed....guess what , dmand exceeds supply so $500 an oz cf hg 200/250, seems tha if they legalise it which will happen as Colorado is a tester...few years time I rec....


i read bout bout them running out, washington is spose to follow suit later this year too, Uruguay has changed there laws aswel, i carnt see it for a long time in the UK tho thb, just thought i read it was going back to C but prob wrong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

No matter what the cunts do they'll never stop us growing And smoking weed its just never gonna happen...us Brits love a smoke too much lolol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah Jackie smith the home secretary the upgraded it from c to b said she made a mistake.........


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No matter what the cunts do they'll never stop us growing And smoking weed its just never gonna happen...us Brits love a smoke too much lolol


my wife recons u need it to live in this country or ya go mad


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Hahaha sounds about right man infact I'd say she hit the nail.on the head mate talking about its making me wanna skin one up


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

I reckon they should legalize it and should sell our green gold to the yanks just imagine the fuckers haha they would love the cheese psycho livers ect id charge the fuckers $50.00 a G no problem haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh sell all our UK cheese to the dutch and yanks lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> http://gawker.com/guy-records-himself-working-while-high-on-coke-acid-a-1491573126


He was away on the last one Yorkster lol. I once ate a cookie 10 mins b4 getting back to yard & fucking off home, be well chilled by time I get in. Got to yard, boss TOLD me I had to go do local drop to wilkinsons. Fuck me , THE FEAR !, HGV, to middle of Bristol !, by the time I got to Bristol it came on me !, I was so smashed I was shaking with paranoia !, got truck to store, got out, manager looked at me & said I looked like death ! Lol, made me sit down & av a brew, told her I had flu & been up all night ! .i was mellow as fuck driving back, took me 10 mins to reverse the bastard in yard, had to avoid every cunt !, my eyes were fucked lol, never had another 1 untill I was threw door since !,


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i read bout bout them running out, washington is spose to follow suit later this year too, Uruguay has changed there laws aswel, i carnt see it for a long time in the UK tho thb, just thought i read it was going back to C but prob wrong.


Were yow bin ya fat old ginga northern bastard? Got a blister on the end of ya corey or ya missed the local chink tonight lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Were yow bin ya fat old ginga northern bastard? Got a blister on the end of ya corey or ya missed the local chink tonight lmao


fuck off ya gammy cunt, i been busy n not drinking aswel, booze = uk thread just brings out the best in me lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

I think this is related to what we was on about earlier ,

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-104989/Report-calls-cannabis-downgrade.html


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sweet boys how is everyone? Yeah saw that sky news his plants looked crap didnt they lol. I tell you what if I was making quarter of a mill I wouldn't be wearing addidas hoodies anymore lol. When it goes legal here though the prices will go up every year due to tax? Surely then the black market will come back. 

Anyone smoked that salvia? Brought some and probably gonna try it on the weekend.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I think this is related to what we was on about earlier ,
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-104989/Report-calls-cannabis-downgrade.html



that was the article in the thread i read it from bout the downgrade, but i dont think ol blindy is home secerty anymore? think thats old???


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> I love u yr a handsome cunt, i been busy n not drinking aswel, booze = uk thread just brings out the ginger in me lmao


fuck me sambo u av been on the piss ir the pills again ay ya haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Sweet boys how is everyone? Yeah saw that sky news his plants looked crap didnt they lol. I tell you what if I was making quarter of a mill I wouldn't be wearing addidas hoodies anymore lol. When it goes legal here though the prices will go up every year due to tax? Surely then the black market will come back.
> 
> Anyone smoked that salvia? Brought some and probably gonna try it on the weekend.


i dont think it wil be legal here for a very long time just imo of course, as for that salvia didnt like it taste like shit n is a 30sec buzz get some real drugs in ya ninja lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> fuck me sambo u av been on the piss ir the pills again ay ya haha


i been real good chedz no booze for near a week well till tonight lol no pills or nowt for a good few weeks aint even had a joint in a few wks, got a few quid coming in soon tho arranged a eigth of flake n a eigth of ket hmmmmmmm big fat line of gear with a ket tip making me mouth water lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

i am pissed didnt even see that you gam gam brummy CUNT lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Sweet boys how is everyone? Yeah saw that sky news his plants looked crap didnt they lol. I tell you what if I was making quarter of a mill I wouldn't be wearing addidas hoodies anymore lol. When it goes legal here though the prices will go up every year due to tax? Surely then the black market will come back.
> 
> Anyone smoked that salvia? Brought some and probably gonna try it on the weekend.


salvia is sweet mate.what strength is it?

EDIT: make sure you bong it!


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah gonna bong it and just got x20. Just fancied trying it after seeing it on YouTube.

Let's hope it stays illegal I don't see why people want it legal tbh it'll just get into the hands of the big companies. Your average grower will be pushed right out and will be other shitty rules about it.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i am pissed didnt even see that you gam gam brummy CUNT lmfao


Lmfao bro I love u haha get that fuckin flake down ya haha we wont get u off here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

How much salvia is a safe hit just for all the giggles n that not that turned u into a mongol?? And what strength Cuz in want some of that aswell


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

salvia has been around for yrs n yrs i doubt they gonna make it illegal anytime soon, reminds me of being a kid n doing gas a mad intense 30sec buzz but the gas taste nicer lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 15, 2014)

salvia is shite, like rambo said give u a trippy 30 sec buzz then its done, and tastes worse than soapbar hash.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Ahh fuck it I'll stick with weed and tablets then lmao at least one em's safe


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol salvia no disrespect but id rather av a match head of proper or a nice bit of bone atleast yr off ya tits and properly on an upper haa haa sambo ya cunt I hope me mukka comes round the wkend haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 15, 2014)

I took Kraton in orange juice last year, slightly stoned in night, sea sick most of the next day, spewed me ring off !


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol salvia no disrespect but id rather av a match head of proper or a nice bit of bone atleast yr off ya tits and properly on an upper haa haa sambo ya cunt I hope me mukka comes round the wkend haha


 ''a nice bit of bone'' now ya talking me language lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

4-5 years back i did 3 days on speed without sleep. Then someone came by with something called salviax20 loaded a bowl and wow it was crazy shizz. Everything turned 2D and i werent able to speak cause of the hurricane like wind in my face. Must have looked like a freak. Damn it was a crazy 5min trip. One of my buddys went to a childhood memory and started talking like a kid, had no contact with him at all. Others didnt seem to feel much other than uncontrolable giggles.
Id do it again if it was easy gettin 
Dog s1
View attachment 2963350


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

If anybody has tried to even get up off the sofa and walk across the room whilst in a Salvia moment you'll understand why it's not illegal.

It's like trying to get up off the sofa after too much Ketamine, it's simply not happening! lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ''a nice bit of bone'' now ya talking me language lol


ar a nice bit of old tooth would do me fine haha .2-.3 1 lick and booom haha bionic hearing and fuzzy eyes haha the bollox me ole china haha stop it now sambo ill be on the fuckin blower haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> salvia is shite, like rambo said give u a trippy 30 sec buzz then its done, and tastes worse than soapbar hash.


That all depends on how strong the extract is and how much you do, I've had pals full on tripping balls for 10mins many times.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeh the salvia goes up to 60x don't it I was thinking like the 20x to start off with??? I wanna have a good little trip but nothing too much....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

Somebody has just removed my two posts, both medical anomalies.

Yet the tits and gash for xmas went un-noticed.


Fucking part time mods! lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 15, 2014)

Iv had many salvia trips, crazy shit, doesn't appeal to me much now. Once had a trip and my arms where like stretch Armstrong, looked like a could grab shit from the other side of the room, then I could see all the internal fittings of the walls and the foundations of the house... Trippy shit lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

fuck that salvia neck a shitload of benzos a few oxys on top just to slow that breathing down some more, quicken it up with a coke/crack fest so you dont sleep n die then ride out the night with booze n weed ya lightweights lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

And a bottle of vod for good measure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it oxys that are the expensive ones? I might have a new man a paki chemist who says he can near enough anything


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck that salvia neck a shitload of benzos a few oxys on top just to slow that breathing down some more, quicken it up with a coke/crack fest so you dont sleep n die then ride out the night with booze n weed ya lightweights lmao


Fuck the weed after takin that lot haa haha id wanna ride it out shivering in bed next to the misses lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is it oxys that are the expensive ones? I might have a new man a paki chemist who says he can near enough anything


oxys are very expensive bizz, imo unless your sniffing,smoking or some people not me will even shoot them but anyway its pointless taking anything less than a fourty mg oxy and letting the time release do its thing unless your a smackhead n have a tolerance, a fourty mg will buzz someone with no tolerane for 8hr plus but yeah each fourty mg pill will go for 20-30 quid a piece in the uk...

retail price i might add lol if you get hold of em we will talk new prices lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Right I'll have to word him up next time I see him see what the crack is....right one more joint and I'm.to bedsky


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I'll have to word him up next time I see him see what the crack is....right one more joint and I'm.to bedsky



oxycontin is just a brand name of oxycondene thats what the drug is called, theres all sorts of mg and some of the lower mg are instant release the higher mg time release the higher mg time release especially the older types which can be tampered with are worth the real money, dont forget to ask for real tamazepam and pethedine too lolol 

night mate, this fucking thread just brings out the best in me lolol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> oxys are very expensive bizz, imo unless your sniffing,smoking or some people not me will even shoot them but anyway its pointless taking anything less than a fourty mg oxy and letting the time release do its thing unless your a smackhead n have a tolerance, a fourty mg will buzz someone with no tolerane for 8hr plus but yeah each fourty mg pill will go for 20-30 quid a piece in the uk...


Wots the buzz like off em sambo yr more clued upon on the dodgey tabs than most?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha yer mad head Yeh no worrys I'll be all over him.when in see him.next won't be for a week or so tho


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wots the buzz like off em sambo yr more clued upon on the dodgey tabs than most?


oxy's are basically lab grade smack chedz in a pill, not really to be messed about with for too long or you will have problems.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Na kad not my thing tbh upper not a downer kind a lad me haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 15, 2014)

upper plus downers at the same time hmmmmmmm im gonna have happy dreams lol

best buzz going imo of course, take a shitload of valium or clonzepam at the same time as a load of good pills at least a double drop or a good whack of hi-grade mdma but more importantly at the same time.

night all


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 15, 2014)

Speak tomoz lad haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2014)

Best buzz I've ever had was an injected E' tab, pub food pill with a bit of molly in it but but I didn't see the rush coming I'll tell you!

Whooooosh, take off!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Best buzz I've ever had was an injected E' tab, pub food pill with a bit of molly in it but but I didn't see the rush coming I'll tell you!
> 
> Whooooosh, take off!


ahhhhh I think u r all lightweights.....best most damgerous buzz I ever did was speedball..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speedball_(drug) ..nuff said..........as for salvia there is no point doing a little for the 30 sec buzz.....I have smoked salvia many times and this is how to do it...lie down on the floor on the ground floor of the building for the first time...not upstairs somepeople run as fast as they can whilst on it till they hit a wall window etc but this is very rare and u don't know if ull b a runner first time and its nor a bad idea to have someone sober next to you who wont play jokes wen ur trippin ...x20...u need 3/4 hash bowl of herb.....inhale the whole lot in one and HOLD the smoke for 30 secs...on the exhalation u will totally trip out......I repaeat....no point doin it another way...salvia is very special but absolutely no fun whatsoever....I do a full bowl of x 60....madness....much stronger than acid eg, and 5 mins later u r back with the best afterglow which u can smoke and drink out......morning cunts


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2014)

can you believe this garbage....the DPR s friends asking for money to mount his defence....wtf.......hes not going home anytime soon.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EyzWwljp7c


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

speedballs, 24 hour buzz. had a load of them when I was at uni....got quite tiresome after a while being that mashed.

heres something called Jakes Dream that I am woking on. This one's stout as, super tight.





Deep Blue Male (jake) x Engineers Dream.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> can you believe this garbage....the DPR s friends asking for money to mount his defence....wtf.......hes not going home anytime soon.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EyzWwljp7c


Lol he ll get life for it if they can say it was him no dought h ll be killed anyway bro lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> in Colorado there runnin out of weed....guess what , dmand exceeds supply so $500 an oz cf hg 200/250, seems tha if they legalise it which will happen as Colorado is a tester...few years time I rec....


does no one know? A few years ago "they" leaglised weed in Brixton for two weeks.....

for two weeks Brixton had a green could above it.....

im not sure as i cant remember but im sure the test was too see if crime assosiated with weed dropped....

after two weeks everything went back to normal.....never heard anything since....

was it info gathering....was it to see who the dealers were who knows....but that was ages ago and changed nothing......

the reality is weed is such a pathetic drug....in the usa there are clincs were celebs walk in and pay for shots of medical grade heroin...when ever they want it....(watch m.jackson autopsey)

its just another giv scare tactic from the gov.....keeping your mind busy with trivial shit... so we don't all band together and truly live free....druging us with sugar, caffine and nicotine....airbrushing celebs to make you focus on your appearance....its all bollox......

and in ref to that school dealer (he is a twat kids shouldn't smoke that young) but most start smoking at 12anyways
...most have done most class a buy 14
...all we do here is get fucked and fuck
...
ask Rambo.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck knows were that came from haha must have woke up with a hard on!!

rimmer pm me your addy i gots me a couple picks to share if you would be so kind....


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

you wake up on the floor this morning Lemon, ffs, the weathers bad enough without mare doom and gloom.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol lemon wtf was all that about haha I need me bed again now lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 16, 2014)

I tried salvia about 2 years ago the mrs went out shopping so I had the house to myself . I remember sitting on the sofa & there was a game show on the t.v . Took a nice hit & before I know it my eyes are practically on the t.v screen . I thought I was in this game show & the guy was asking me questions & shit NOT GOOD it was my first & last for the simple reason I have never taken a drug which hits you that hard & quick . As mentioned a lot stronger than acid . It was like an out of body experience . Took it down my pals sold to him & mrs kicked back & watched them 2 freak the fuck out lolol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

DST said:


> speedballs, 24 hour buzz. had a load of them when I was at uni....got quite tiresome after a while being that mashed.
> 
> heres something called Jakes Dream that I am woking on. This one's stout as, super tight.
> 
> ...


Lol dst nice nails btw bro haha how long u had th jakes dream vegging mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I tried salvia about 2 years ago the mrs went out shopping so I had the house to myself . I remember sitting on the sofa & there was a game show on the t.v . Took a nice hit & before I know it my eyes are practically on the t.v screen . I thought I was in this game show & the guy was asking me questions & shit NOT GOOD it was my first & last for the simple reason I have never taken a drug which hits you that hard & quick . As mentioned a lot stronger than acid . It was like an out of body experience . Took it down my pals sold to him & mrs kicked back & watched them 2 freak the fuck out lolol


I've taken salvia n must say everyone should try it once but there is stronger stuff out there...
I have a friend that took 2x recommend hit of datura (tribes take it when they are stepping into manhood) long story short the cops had to restrain him cuz he was running around town talking in tongue haha.

EDIT: im the only one that didn't take it n everyone that did acted totally different from that day on lol DONT DO DATURA! oh n that guy pisses himself pretty badly 2.

EDIT EDIT just dir a search on it to make sure I was on about the right thing n yes, yes I am lol ppl have died from it.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

off the top of my head I have no clue, probably a few weeks or so....I'll need to check. I am lucky if I get enough time to cut my sons nails let along my own


exodus0408 said:


> Lol dst nice nails btw bro haha how long u had th jakes dream vegging mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Morning fanny faces  how are we all....Ive witnessed my brother have a few of them...round here tho there called snowballs I've never dared to inject been close but couldn't do it Lol.....now that salvia fuck it I'm gonna order some when I can I'm gonna go for it just hope it don't Mongol me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

get the highest strength you can mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

That would be the 60x then if I get quite a bit I'll do little testers I don't wanna have too much and next thing I'm on YouTube [email protected] DST that bush looks sweet mate them nodes are tight as fook


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Man you'll only be able to do o w bong lol after the first hit ur body adjusts to a point where if U keep going U just get the giggles lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks Don the fairy landed, very generous mate much appreciated


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

nelson owes you fuk all zedd

made some erl with a bit of left over cheese i found....
after evaporation and collection>>





and then after a gentle warm thruogh>>>





slainte, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

ne sweat man sorry for the delay, i can't post from work after my incident getting collared posting weed... now i have to go to the post orifice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ne sweat man sorry for the delay, i can't post from work after my incident getting collared posting weed... now i have to go to the post orifice


you posted smoke from work?!!!! Madness lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 16, 2014)

Probably the best trip I ever had was first time I was given DMT, and the bloke put on a film on the projector and timed my first ever hit to the most trippyest shit ever.

Crazy film called Blueberry. Anyone seen it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxtkoE-HV-k

About 3mins in that clip is the last I clearly remember being sober as fuck, then a case of where my mind went fuck knows where. So amazing. Time stops and you do really go to some other place man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you posted smoke from work?!!!! Madness lol


worse still i got the address wrong and it went to the national returns place in ireland. they opened it but as there was no packing slip just repacked it and sent it back to the frank mark. the reception lass opened it. i won;t lie i was bricking it. left out the side door expecting the worst, but they didn;t want the publicity so just slapped my wrists then gave me the weed back  

i've had so many near misses it's not funny.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 16, 2014)

DST said:


> nelson owes you fuk all zedd
> 
> made some erl with a bit of left over cheese i found....
> after evaporation and collection>>
> ...


that looks nice D, never made anything but butter with my trim, so this time im gonna give it a go !


is this the shizz i need to get ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-LITRES-Isopropanol-99-9-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-/111207217185?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item19e4777821 thought this was better than going down the butane route ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> worse still i got the address wrong and it went to the national returns place in ireland. they opened it but as there was no packing slip just repacked it and sent it back to the frank mark. the reception lass opened it. i won;t lie i was bricking it. left out the side door expecting the worst, but they didn;t want the publicity so just slapped my wrists then gave me the weed back
> 
> i've had so many near misses it's not funny.


fucking hell man id have passed the fuck out! Ur one lucky sob!!!
I've had a few close calls but nothing like that!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

oh aye, it wasn't fun like. the gasffer had to give them a statement saying that all post would be approved by management. I was ready to bolt home and rip the grow down.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 16, 2014)

don did i read on here a while ago you found ya boss passed out in his car after drinking a bottle of poppers thinking it was a mini energy drink??? lol please tell me im not making it up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Id have called the gf to do it.thank fuck cuz id have cried like a baby when nothing was done about it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

some pics of my 4 week flowered exo, still going strong even with the thrips, just a little yellowing.

 my 2nd exo, only 2 weeks of 12/12 so far.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Go on Gaz get that weed rolling out.....well just booked me h+s test so gonna get me cscs vaped back and get some wok had enough of this bollocks now...suppose to be going round me mates to measure up for a tent stage can't is still in bed Wtf is wrong with some people


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

some random pic of the Big bang & Purple paralysis 2day

 PP 2 weeks into flower 2day, ( 1st clone from the original in pics above )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> don did i read on here a while ago you found ya boss passed out in his car after drinking a bottle of poppers thinking it was a mini energy drink??? lol please tell me im not making it up lol


Aye that you did man. old poppa smurf as he's now known is alive and well...



[email protected] said:


> Id have called the gf to do it.thank fuck cuz id have cried like a baby when nothing was done about it.


she was at graft. and i wouldn;t have asked her to do it lol knowing my luck they'd have bust the door in and found her in the room.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on Gaz get that weed rolling out.....well just booked me h+s test so gonna get me cscs vaped back and get some wok had enough of this bollocks now...suppose to be going round me mates to measure up for a tent stage can't is still in bed Wtf is wrong with some people


its what happens when you lack both routine n a productive hobby/job séan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2964104View attachment 2964105View attachment 2964106View attachment 2964107View attachment 2964108View attachment 2964109View attachment 2964110 some random pic of the Big bang & Purple paralysis 2day
> 
> View attachment 2964103View attachment 2964102 PP 2 weeks into flower 2day, ( 1st clone from the original in pics above )


looking good Gearóid.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Gary sure does like his girls tall I know that much no hobby/jobby id av the fucker tide round the pot twice haahaa


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> worse still i got the address wrong and it went to the national returns place in ireland. they opened it but as there was no packing slip just repacked it and sent it back to the frank mark. the reception lass opened it. i won;t lie i was bricking it. left out the side door expecting the worst, but they didn;t want the publicity so just slapped my wrists then gave me the weed back
> 
> i've had so many near misses it's not funny.


aaaahhhhhh not good man.....didnt shawney get arse rapped over this????....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Gary sure does like his girls tall I know that much no hobby/jobby id av the fucker tide round the pot twice haahaa


i didnt expect them to get just as tall they are almost at top of tent the light is only 7" away from tops of plants and cant go any higher now, its a nightmare controlling the temps at top. thats why i had a little burning earlier in the grow, i aint gonna be vegging as long in future so the plants stay a bit smaller in height. but im not complaining as im gonna have some major big buds come harvest time now, the biggest cola is about 40cm long and a cpl " thick


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2964082View attachment 2964081View attachment 2964077View attachment 2964079View attachment 2964078 some pics of my 4 week flowered exo, still going strong even with the thrips, just a little yellowing.
> 
> View attachment 2964083View attachment 2964084 my 2nd exo, only 2 weeks of 12/12 so far.


that exo looks limp as mate....she looks sad.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> that exo looks limp as mate....she looks sad.....


i knw m8 the thrips are draining her something awful but not much i can do other than feed her up, at least she surviving and getting some real nice stinkyy buds,


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2964104View attachment 2964105View attachment 2964106View attachment 2964107View attachment 2964108View attachment 2964109View attachment 2964110 some random pic of the Big bang & Purple paralysis 2day
> 
> View attachment 2964103View attachment 2964102 PP 2 weeks into flower 2day, ( 1st clone from the original in pics above )


did you have some issues in the grow....them single leafs stickying out the buds are very yellow....

they developing nicely....however are the buds very dense like rocks or are they more typical sat and fluffyer.....

i keep thinking pp is power plant....

leafs are tacoing hows temps.....

anyone ever grew it......whats been a big yeilding strain.....ghb done well with the critical....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i didnt expect them to get just as tall they are almost at top of tent the light is only 7" away from tops of plants and cant go any higher now, its a nightmare controlling the temps at top. thats why i had a little burning earlier in the grow, i aint gonna be vegging as long in future so the plants stay a bit smaller in height. but im not complaining as im gonna have some major big buds come harvest time now, the biggest cola is about 40cm long and a cpl " thick


ahhhhh i see....

its too late to super crop....could you not bend the 4 tops down (like tilt the hole branch..) to lower them from the light.....it would be shit to see them swell and get burnt as fuck......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Aye prolapse Lol no jobby and no hobby is a killer mate things are looking up tho about fookin time I tell ye...nooo lemons my arse raping was over something else nothings ever come of it tho so alls good


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> did you have some issues in the grow....them single leafs stickying out the buds are very yellow....
> 
> they developing nicely....however are the buds very dense like rocks or are they more typical sat and fluffyer.....
> 
> ...


the Purps is a cross of power plant & lavender, yeah had a lot of heat issues, dealing with them now tho. and the buds are solid on one pp and a bit fluffier on the other, 



Lemon king said:


> ahhhhh i see....
> 
> its too late to super crop....could you not bend the 4 tops down (like tilt the hole branch..) to lower them from the light.....it would be shit to see them swell and get burnt as fuck......


no i dont have enough space to even bend them over as ive crammed as many plants in the tent as i cud fit, they will be fine till crop then the next lot will be a little smaller to prevent the same issues again. 

im also gonna be buying 2 cool hoods after this grow so hopefully no more temp problems in the future


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i didnt expect them to get just as tall they are almost at top of tent the light is only 7" away from tops of plants and cant go any higher now, its a nightmare controlling the temps at top. thats why i had a little burning earlier in the grow, i aint gonna be vegging as long in future so the plants stay a bit smaller in height. but im not complaining as im gonna have some major big buds come harvest time now, the biggest cola is about 40cm long and a cpl " thick


Mate the way I see it is! If you ve no light bleaching at the top of ya plant then yr light does nt need moving further away I wait until I see the slightist bit of light bleaching and raise the light about 2 cm no more no less bro obviously y gonna get sum leafs curling up from heat stress but as long as there green and not burned they will sort there selves out at a later daywot ya gotta remember is a light can only penertrate so deeo once yr past that marker the stuff under it should and would be gettin chopped off the plant !! If ya can keep down and low then yr half way there to not losing time growing somethin ya aint ginna be impressed with the colas are lookin pukka but I bet pound to a penny that the stuff lower down will not be as dense as it could be on multiple colas If topped/trained regardless mate as you said you ll know for next time + if yr only 2 wks in on the others ya can still supercrop regardless of wot lemon said haha I do it if I feel confident enough that the olant is nt gonna be stressed out to fuck and I aint gonna be losing time wen I av done so!


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2014)

aye, you can use iso for sure, I am using this 95% Polish alcohol, certainly a lot pricier than iso though.
the less you leave it in the product the clearer and less gree it will be, like shawneys bit with a light colour is what you want.


Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> that looks nice D, never made anything but butter with my trim, so this time im gonna give it a go !
> 
> 
> is this the shizz i need to get ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-LITRES-Isopropanol-99-9-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-/111207217185?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item19e4777821 thought this was better than going down the butane route ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Everclear alcohol is suppose to really good aswell...I use organic iso 99.9% tis good stuff her it on your fingers and you can feel.it strip the oils out your skin Lol...I can't wait till I can make a load of it and get a nice oil rig can't fookin wait lol....I.like the look of bho some.of it looks amazing but without a vac purge and for a good one they aint cheap its tricky to make absolute shatter I've seen one guy on YouTube tho who makes really good.looking shatter without a purge I'll find him now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&feature=youtube_gdata_player. 

There ya go


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

just found an old grinder in a drawer in my house half full of weed will get 2 or 3 J's out it easy, jackpot!! dont know what kind it is or how old it is but after all day of no smoke its fucking lovely


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2014)

nice one shawny that looks tha bollox that shatter...ive been getting lazy...I saved up a load of trim to do a dry ice run but keep raiding it for kief by dry sifting yru the bubble bags lol...still tasty shit tho


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> yr only 2 wks in on the others ya can still supercrop regardless of wot lemon said haha I do it if I feel confident enough that the olant is nt gonna be stressed out to fuck and I aint gonna be losing time wen I av done so!


read u doughnut.....we are talking about the ones hes chopping soon.....

also don't act like you care if the plant is stressed....leaf tacos are caused by prolonged heat STRESS......


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2014)

Went to hydro shop today...started giving some advice to a few of the customers....one even wants some schooling......says alot when i have to explains the Lucas formula to the shop owner and he responds with....."oh so that's why i sell much more of the other too"

one grower was asking him the best way to to use his co2 after they agreed they would suck it in through the intake fans.....i had to step in and sudjest a strip of airline with holes in wrapped around the hood of the light is the best way to drop co2 as it falls it lands direct on the plants below.....

was guna do some unpaid work there......do i want every grower in east London knowing my face.....errr naaaa maaaate

p.s Gaza i can see the power plant structure in your girls its what made me ask....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice one shawny that looks tha bollox that shatter...ive been getting lazy...I saved up a load of trim to do a dry ice run but keep raiding it for kief by dry sifting yru the bubble bags lol...still tasty shit tho


Cheers man oh hang on do u mean mine or.that video lolol...yeh I'm only interested in oils n shit cuz I've never seen em before apart from on videos....u can't beat a bit a good old kief tho mate I love the stuff especially if you got a shit.load of trim to work with with dry ice aswell its mad ain't it...bubble man has got dry sifting screens now 3 different size micron and you basically use the other 2 screens to clean your kief with and the finished product looks fucking amazing makes your eyes bleed just looking at it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2014)

cheapest way is to buy dif mesh screens in A4 size from meshworks or summin ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.themeshcompany.com/acatalog/stainless-steel-woven-wire-mesh-A4-sheet-size.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Aye that's a good site that I've looked for a few myself but they were all shit...cuz them.screen sets are well.over priced...just find the screen sizes and make your own aye
...tbh in his vids he looks like he prefers dry sift to bubble


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Watching this programme I tell ya what don't ever fuck with a grassjopper mouse lmao niggers be taking scorpions out like nothing


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2014)

gonna take cut s of the psycho next week, not bothered about it myself as it doesn't quite work with me....obv its amazing weed but I don't like the effect so much as its a bit depressing, I find the exo a much harder higher deeper happier buzz so im obv gonna keep it but I wont need the all cuts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gonna take cut s of the psycho next week, not bothered about it myself as it doesn't quite work with me....obv its amazing weed but I don't like the effect so much as its a bit depressing, I find the exo a much harder higher deeper happier buzz so im obv gonna keep it but I wont need the all cuts


im still waiting on a psycho clone mate, feel free to chuck one up my way i'll happily pay the £60 going rate  lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im still waiting on a psycho clone mate, feel free to chuck one up my way lol


no no mate ur sposed to say I ll pay 60 quid for one.......and obv u get one for free but sadly u blown it as every ..... will expect a free cut lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no no mate ur sposed to say I ll pay 60 quid for one.......and obv u get one for free but sadly u blown it as every ..... will expect a free cut lol


what u talking bout thats exactly what i said, u forgot ur specs tonight lol

free cuts lmao whats that??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Me please me please  I tried to get the arse kissing one but phone wouldn't load it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gonna take cut s of the psycho next week, not bothered about it myself as it doesn't quite work with me....obv its amazing weed but I don't like the effect so much as its a bit depressing, I find the exo a much harder higher deeper happier buzz so im obv gonna keep it but I wont need the all cuts


Ive one psycho and one exo clone that's in veg but very tiny and shit looking, there at a m8s and i haven't the highest of hopes for them lol, stick my name on a psycho just in case m8


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Watch wolf on wall street lads the screener is on letmewatchthis. Probably one of the best movies in the last 5 years if not longer!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 16, 2014)

I watched it the other night... Class film!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb1pdvvoVoQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Check this out would.make a good.grow room lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Watched it and thought it was a good film. Makes you wish you was rich dont it lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> read u doughnut.....we are talking about the ones hes chopping soon.....
> 
> also don't act like you care if the plant is stressed....leaf tacos are caused by prolonged heat STRESS......


Lol lemon ya saft fucker I was on about the plant that were next to the fuckers that are nearly done 2 wks in he said so imo can still super crop the fuckers haha 

Wot ya doin givin advise out in agrow shop anyway lad ya cant grow a fuckin plant in cocco lmfao

Wen ya can do it like this get at me ive alot for u to learn haha
Exo 4 wks in and stackin trichs like a mofo cant wait to hit em with the pk!!

Evening boys wot yas all sayin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Easy chedz I'm just chilling with a fatty watching bollocks on TV Lol what u sayin? Exo lookin nice marmite


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck all bro just finished waterin the girls and tendin to the fuckers haha I put another fan in there last night and changed plugs around to acommadate it fuck knows wot I did but I neva put the 4 inch back on so wen I switched lights off with the 6inch extractor there was nothin being extracted lol talk about humidity lol the lot was soaked haha wot a divi the misses said she could smell it lol so was fuckin thinging the fucker had broke lol but all I good now haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha ya fuckin numpty I've done shit like that me self man when there's shit loads a plugs knockin about u can get lost sometimes even woss when ya smashed Lol...I've dropped a carbon filter smack bang on the middle of a 2 week flowerd plant split the stalk and everything lmao pulled back like a fuckin trooper tho


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

It fuckin is a mess tbh with ya plannin on upgrading the shed for a bigger fucker tho so I canny be arsed tbf ive 4 lights 3 fans 2 extractors 2 cfls lol fuck me I just could nt wait to get out there last night haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 16, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol lemon ya saft fucker I was on about the plant that were next to the fuckers that are nearly done 2 wks in he said so imo can still super crop the fuckers haha
> 
> Wot ya doin givin advise out in agrow shop anyway lad ya cant grow a fuckin plant in cocco lmfao
> 
> ...


Yam alright m8 ?, mine are 3 weeks 12/12 ,I will post em up next week see wot ya think, ow ya counting ya 4 weeks ?, from switch to 12/12,or from when u see first pistals ?, I always start count from flip as there clones, & go a week or 2 longer, I'm quite fucking happy at tho mo , I can tell thee !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm v stoned on this night !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

From wen the light is changed baz always av done and always will ! Its the fuckin yanks that go by pistal lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Sounds like some.fuckers had a shmokey shmoke shmoke aye bazza...I tell ya all this grow talk just makes me wanna get on it asap


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 16, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> From wen the light is changed baz always av done and always will ! Its the fuckin yanks that go by pistal lol


I ye I 4 got


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds like some.fuckers had a shmokey shmoke shmoke aye bazza...I tell ya all this grow talk just makes me wanna get on it asap


Risky I kno lad but wots the worse they can do haha they aint locking ya up for a poxy little grow am they? I could nt wait to get back on it lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

More pics in my journal lads get over there its fuckin dead haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Aye I'll check in a min mate....that's it fuck em I ain't doin it at mine anyway so fuck it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck me wot ya flappin st then id of filled his room by now and his fuckin bathroom lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Hahaha another week an I'll be onnit like a car bonnet mate once he got the taste for it Yeh I'm a fill it if he let's me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Im sure he will dude, once you get the itch its kinda hard to stop even if I could get my smoke half price id still wanna grow. Dunno how ur managing with being on here all the time, id be freaking out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

I think coming on here keeps the insentive alive Lol u gotta keep ya mind focused on growing side of things lmao...Yeh I rekon his first payday and he'll wanna fill it Lol he feckin better do anyway


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

U know it shauny haha just remember yr not doin it right if ya can see the floor lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha Yeh its either gonna be a slow dragger withb seed not unless i use most of em or I need a shit load a cuts so I can do short veg and flip the bitches


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck the seeds off lad clones are the only way if ya ask me ill let some1 else chase the dream haha anyway lads im off busy day tomoz laterz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 16, 2014)

See bit marmite I'm off me sen now fucked.com


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

Av ya all got that "Friday Feeling"?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Av ya all got that "Friday Feeling"?


morning Baz, ive got that shitty feeling today where u knw its gonna be a bad one, and to top it off i never got the delivery this morning i was waiting for


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

canopy management level: FUCKED...

View attachment 2965175

if you can see the floor you're doing it wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

Who's the long legs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

left side is QQ x Dog, x 3. & 2 x livers x dog and at the back out of site a sour diesel. front center is psycho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

They all look happy don u been playing em music Lol.that's the problem with multi strains aint it canopys anyhow


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

just feeding my exos off with compost tea, don't believe in flushing esp organics, I want some of those cheesy stinky flavs with a hint of choc, its at 9.5 weeks cos its somr for percy...and I like it late its rock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

i sing to em in my dulcet geordie tones. bitches love that. 

it's not level because they're different strains it's more down to my vegging the dog crosses too long...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> left side is QQ x Dog, x 3. & 2 x livers x dog and at the back out of site a sour diesel. front center is psycho.


My QQxDOG turnt out to be a bloke, well gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

luck of the draw eh. mines a beast. it's only in a 3L pot too lol. all those big ones down the left side are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

How long did U veg em for?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2965175
> 
> if you can see the floor you're doing it wrong


Haha fuckin to right donald lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quick question lads any of you see or go on that topix forum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

ne idea probably 4-5 weeks, then realised i had no space for the psycho mother and the cuts i was going to take off it so just fucked it off into flower and kept one to mother up.

you know it chedz


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

how it going chaps

Fucked after a harsh one in work, smoking one and making my next doob to recover. back in at 4am tomorrow too. Motherfucker. 

Got a stag do in few weeks, think it a not so lairy one so need to get some viagra or something not too harsh on the bloke. Hard drugs are out of question really. Viagra is the easiest one. Any other ideas? I know this was up in topic few days ago but cant go nearly as lairy as you lot were saying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

fake tan face spray seems popular.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> how it going chaps
> 
> Fucked after a harsh one in work, smoking one and making my next doob to recover. back in at 4am tomorrow too. Motherfucker.
> 
> Got a stag do in few weeks, think it a not so lairy one so need to get some viagra or something not too harsh on the bloke. Hard drugs are out of question really. Viagra is the easiest one. Any other ideas? I know this was up in topic few days ago but cant go nearly as lairy as you lot were saying.


Fuck walking around on a night out making sure your tucking your cock in your waistband so nobody can call you a perv lolol . Get some coke take lil lines I would say try te legal highs BUT you can get some fucked up legal Highs these day


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2014)

unlucky gaz, that would have been a nice touch for the weekend i bet.

i chopped my space bomb yesterday, there was more than i thought on it, the buds just kept coming.

[video=youtube;Rl_PO5jxA74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl_PO5jxA74&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Im fuckin on it like a car bonnet haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Beast that is g u had jack frost round in other for a session? Lol

@ chedz Yeh u gotta be onnit like a bonnet man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

that's a beast GHB! nice


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Fuck walking around on a night out making sure your tucking your cock in your waistband so nobody can call you a perv lolol . Get some coke take lil lines I would say try te legal highs BUT you can get some fucked up legal Highs these day


Obviously were all not going to have viagra, it would be only the stag who has it in a drink or two. Coke is out of option for this guy with his job not worth the risk of him losing a job he's taken all his life to get.

Yeah looking at legal highs too. 

Not a fan of them myself tbh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Just go to Whitley bay and get fookin smashed an old work mate went there and said it was shit hot...just get a load of strippers an that oh and one of them midgets don put up a week or so ago lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

lol wales to whitley might be a bit far like lol. just as cold n wet though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol Yeh not much fun this time a year I bet... good point ain't the wizard from the land of the yam yams?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha, from Wales but live down near brum/cov

Yeah just need to keep floating ideas, one will stick, its not me arranging it, I just thought Viagra would be funny as fuck with an odd stripper on the night.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Obviously were all not going to have viagra, it would be only the stag who has it in a drink or two. Coke is out of option for this guy with his job not worth the risk of him losing a job he's taken all his life to get.
> 
> Yeah looking at legal highs too.
> 
> Not a fan of them myself tbh.


Sorry thought you ment for yourself . I wouldn't bother with legals m8 some are very dangerous . The word legal means absolutely nothing apart from the goverment haven't had time to do the tests necessary for it it to be called illegal . In now way are they safe .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

nah thats chedz, i'll give ya a clue though lad it's in his name  divvy!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

nice monster ghb looks like its extremely dence and over the 15 oz mark like you hoped


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2014)

Just had a little chuckle to myself in work hahaha . Was is it in this thread where someone put a pic of they plant & it was a vegetable of some sort . I laughed for ages when I seen that lmao . Bought from an actual seed bank lmao. Not sure if it was ic3 when he first come don't quote me on that though . Was a year or two ago .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha, from Wales but live down near brum/cov
> 
> Yeah just need to keep floating ideas, one will stick, its not me arranging it, I just thought Viagra would be funny as fuck with an odd stripper on the night.


tie him up in the chair on V and send in the midgets


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Lmao he just said he lives near brum this thread can spin me out sometimes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Just had a little chuckle to myself in work hahaha . Was is it in this thread where someone put a pic of they plant & it was a vegetable of some sort . I laughed for ages when I seen that lmao . Bought from an actual seed bank lmao. Not sure if it was ic3 when he first come don't quote me on that though . Was a year or two ago .


Haha whaaaat lmao growing some potatoes Yeh couldnt of been ice he too much of a tight cunt to buy any haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

i reckon IC3 could kill tatties just as well


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tie him up in the chair on V and send in the midgets


Thats starting to seem like a quality idea. 

Where do you get V these days? Normal dude says he doesnt get them. Probably should just ask around some older folk I know haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Thats starting to seem like a quality idea.
> 
> Where do you get V these days? Normal dude says he doesnt get them. Probably should just ask around some older folk I know haha


cheeky bugger


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

"the feds" are going to be auctioning SR bitcoins haha 
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/01/feds-ready-to-auction-off-25-million-in-silk-road-bitcoin/


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cheeky bugger


No but seriously, is that sort if thing normally around and about? I've no idea when it comes to meds or pills.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah thats chedz, i'll give ya a clue though lad it's in his name  divvy!


Im fuckin lost lmao ???
Been on that topix today and fuck me no wonder sambo only comes on of a night lol he is on topix sellin £10 weed at .7 the cunt lmfao £400 on the o jeeze why aint nobody told me about this place be4 lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Im fuckin lost lmao ???
> Been on that topix today and fuck me no wonder sambo only comes on of a night lol he is on topix sellin £10 weed at .7 the cunt lmfao £400 on the o jeeze why aint nobody told me about this place be4 lol


Thats what people pay back home and up pool/wirral pal, £20 for 1.4 of whatever it is, good or bad.

Our lot dont go near em!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

Here its mostly 2 .5 for 50 3.0 if its sprayed alot haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lads fuck me yr proper getin ripped down by u ay ya lol I feel bad givin it at 10 a g lol but thats the goin rate now I do 3.5 for 30 and I reckon thats a pisstake not very often I brake it up mind but if I do thats the goin rate lmao that topix is the 1 tho deffo gonna be postin on ther


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well lads ill b taking payments by paypal and deals will be 
1.2gram-£15
3.5gram-£35
7gram-£60 
All including postage and packaging wot ya reckon gotta be betta than payin wot they an now


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

Fuck that shit mate, if you want to dice with grafting online like that, fair play man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Well lads ill b taking payments by paypal and deals will be
> 1.2gram-£15
> 3.5gram-£35
> 7gram-£60
> All including postage and packaging wot ya reckon gotta be betta than payin wot they an now


do u post to Ireland lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Well lads ill b taking payments by paypal and deals will be
> 1.2gram-£15
> 3.5gram-£35
> 7gram-£60
> All including postage and packaging wot ya reckon gotta be betta than payin wot they an now


..........


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol any were in uk relax lol fuck I ve sent half oz's for fuck all how harder can it be lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........


Gotta keep up with the trend ay yorkie lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 17, 2014)

Buy one get one free yeah chedz? Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Fuck off badger lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

This is such a bad idea haha.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Na lad wen u think about it its a good fucker all ya need to do is sit back watch ya emails and send nothin hard about it obviously there is a risk with everthin but nothin more than peddling on st corners haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah just be careful with the PayPal
Ppl can link it to U.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 17, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Na lad wen u think about it its a good fucker all ya need to do is sit back watch ya emails and send nothin hard about it obviously there is a risk with everthin but nothin more than peddling on st corners haha


Exactly what a danish guy did for years. Then went on telly like some gangster braggin about his little company. Got busted a week later.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

topix is just full of african scammers chedz, you will spend more time answering messages etc than actually selling nowt, paypal as already said is dodge aswel not a good idea not that your hardly renowned for your sending skill lmao last batch i member you sending out half had to go collect at post office n pay the extra postage that you hadnt, there was no smell proofing at all, not that it was really needed the weed was so bad i swapped mine for tabs lol

stick to the scaffolding you fucking pleb.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

chedz u wud be better just opening a new bank account and getting ppl to pay the money into that and then u send rather than paypal, paypal has too much security to make it easy to track the user and his details, stick with banks transfers or paying in cash to the bank in person its much easier and safer.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

Eye eye sambo ya cheeky fucker lol I remember that it was tip tops strains that I sent ya wer nt it lmfao payin extra at the pist office lmfao haha muhahaha id av fuckin left it were it was haha fuck that id av been to paro lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Eye eye sambo ya cheeky fucker lol I remember that it was tip tops strains that I sent ya wer nt it lmfao payin extra at the pist office lmfao haha muhahaha id av fuckin left it were it was haha fuck that id av been to paro lol



thats the quicket way to get caught, if u dont pick it up from postie and pay the extra they will open it up if there is no return address,


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Eye eye sambo ya cheeky fucker lol I remember that it was tip tops strains that I sent ya wer nt it lmfao payin extra at the pist office lmfao haha muhahaha id av fuckin left it were it was haha fuck that id av been to paro lol


i didnt have to pay anything on mine think id pissed you off that week lol mine wasnt as heavy as others who had to go collect theres, sr2 get a account, learn pgp and how to cash out ya coins n get earning.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats the quicket way to get caught, if u dont pick it up from postie and pay the extra they will open it up if there is no return address,


these fucking amateurs hay gboy lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Exactly what a danish guy did for years. Then went on telly like some gangster braggin about his little company. Got busted a week later.


hahahahahahahhahahaha that made my day haha what a tool


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> topix is just full of african scammers chedz, you will spend more time answering messages etc than actually selling nowt, paypal as already said is dodge aswel not a good idea not that your hardly renowned for your sending skill lmao last batch i member you sending out half had to go collect at post office n pay the extra postage that you hadnt, there was no smell proofing at all, not that it was really needed the weed was so bad i swapped mine for tabs lol
> 
> stick to the scaffolding you fucking pleb.......


LMFAO , I had a package like that , stank coming threw letter box, fuck knows what Pat's van smelled like !, might as well just call the filth & give em my address ! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i didnt have to pay anything on mine think id pissed you off that week lol mine wasnt as heavy as others who had to go collect theres, sr2 get a account, learn pgp and how to cash out ya coins n get earning.


that's the best idea going^^^


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

im waiting on a parcel arriving hopefully 2morro, was hoping today but it never appeared, been told by the sender he had no smelly proofs so double wrapped and shit but he said the package was still a bit stinky, im hoping all is sweet cos i want my smoke lol, if it aint here by monday tho i'm assuming it has been intercepted


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> LMFAO , I had a package like that , stank coming threw letter box, fuck knows what Pat's van smelled like !, might as well just call the filth & give em my address ! Lol


deffo wasnt mine lol took the fucking fbi to stop me lmao

i did have one years ago, it was clinged to within a inch of its life thank the lord cause when i received it, it was wrapped in a celophane wrapping with a message from royal mail printed on the back saying sorry your package has reached you in this condition blah blah, the padded envolope the weed was in had burst open but thank fuck there was no smell, was a oz aswel of pyscho n las slh was from las lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> LMFAO , I had a package like that , stank coming threw letter box, fuck knows what Pat's van smelled like !, might as well just call the filth & give em my address ! Lol


yeah.....and the guy didn't smell wrap it and thought it was funny that u received a smelly package, which ur mrs commented on....I fukin remember everything


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i didnt have to pay anything on mine think id pissed you off that week lol mine wasnt as heavy as others who had to go collect theres, sr2 get a account, learn pgp and how to cash out ya coins n get earning.


Talk to me ya cunt lol bro u could nt piss me off if ya tried were like brothers from another mother it was just a rush job believe it or not I got envelopes from posty and sorted it all out in the wagon at work haha me mate was in stitches at me the prick haha could nt wait to get the fuckers in the post and out the wagon lol I remember it being that fuckin black rose x's tip top done haha I sent him half oz a cheese for the beans he gave me I only put it in a video case and wrapped it up in red and white tape it stunk his gaff out wen he got back lmfao the good old days ay sambo lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

omg chedz not paypal...I like the sheer fukuness of it but theres other methods as some on here will no much better than me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah.....and the guy didn't smell wrap it and thought it was funny that u received a smelly package, which ur mrs commented on....I fukin remember everything


who the fuck would consider that funny?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

thought i better delete them pgp messages poor old chedz is probably copy n pasting them into google translate lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> LMFAO , I had a package like that , stank coming threw letter box, fuck knows what Pat's van smelled like !, might as well just call the filth & give em my address ! Lol


What an idiot, bet the guys a right tool  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

aye much as i admire the enterprising it's jailbait as fuck.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> What an idiot, bet the guys a right tool  lol


no hes a good lad who slipped up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Time to get sampling I guess


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks z feel better bout myself now lol. Was my own fault baked out my mind nd boxed it up single bagged  We all drop the ball every now nd again lol, but some times it only takes that one time.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

u lucky cunt shawny im sitting here with fuck all smoke and u pop up with 4 bags.....CUNT !! lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2965554Time to get sampling I guess


id go upper left first, lower left looks a bit sus


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 17, 2014)

Lucky boy shawny. I'm getting sick of this bbc now, proper munchis tackle.. Iv put a stone since iv been smoking it over the last few month! Gonna end up a proper fat cunt lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

no i was right lol aint many that trim that well or buds look that dense lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

Lmfao , were still laughing, so no harm done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

smoooooooooth


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> thanks z feel better bout myself now lol. Was my own fault baked out my mind nd boxed it up single bagged  We all drop the ball every now nd again lol, but some times it only takes that one time.


yeah cos we always baked we forget..a) theres anthing wrong with it so who gives a fuk...the cops, b) we round it so much u cant smell it...it fukin reeks esp COs not funny how much they smell, and most importantly c) we sometimes sending to a GROW ahhhhhhhhhh nuffin smelly pls id rather go without


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

Zedd is Top dispatcher in my book (packaged with free food), closely followed by Rambo (u could play pass the parcel for 9 days b4 you unwrapped it ) bang tidy .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Lolol sorry.Gaz didn't wanna rub it in mate just had to.show what delights I've just got....only opened 1 of em and I can say their all strait dank fire ...

I had a miss hap.with sae didn't I I thinkost of us have made a mistake here and there its a way of learning ain't it


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah cos we always baked we forget..a) theres anthing wrong with it so who gives a fuk...the cops, b) we round it so much u cant smell it...it fukin reeks esp COs not funny how much they smell, and most importantly c) we sometimes sending to a GROW ahhhhhhhhhh nuffin smelly pls id rather go without


Top advice , don't av it sent to were you grow !, . . . Unless Z or Rambo are the senders !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Zedd is Top dispatcher in my book (packaged with free food), closely followed by Rambo (u could play pass the parcel for 9 days b4 you unwrapped it ) bang tidy .


lmfao I still got summin from Rambo that's got 2 layers of packing left...I know its in there for when I fancy it but I couldn't find it to begin with.....anyways I got some new stealth techs I bin dreaming up for me next foray


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2014)

Topix has been around for ages . Wait till the greys start spamming the fuck out of your thread it will soon start pissing you off lol . Just be careful lads . It's no where as near as secure as silk & look wha happend to that . Deffo coppers on topix without a doubt .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lolol sorry.Gaz didn't wanna rub it in mate just had to.show what delights I've just got....only opened 1 of em and I can say their all strait dank fire ...
> 
> I had a miss hap.with sae didn't I I thinkost of us have made a mistake here and there its a way of learning ain't it


I don't wanna learn how to do 6 months in the big house, so i'le pick up ta .lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Zedd is Top dispatcher in my book (packaged with free food), closely followed by Rambo (u could play pass the parcel for 9 days b4 you unwrapped it ) bang tidy .


yeah i was impressed with that too mate, did you eat the free food??? i was tempted lol but didnt no how old it was lol i like the multi layer method meself and also i burnt out my vac sealer within a month using it so much lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lmfao I still got summin from Rambo that's got 2 layers of packing left...I know its in there for when I fancy it but I couldn't find it to begin with.....anyways I got some new stealth techs I bin dreaming up for me next foray


Lol Z, start opening now for Christmas !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeh true that true tnat ...at least nothing ever came of.it aye #lucky I'll.never send weed again that's for sure mate not unless I get a vac packer


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

whatever they say bout ya weed packing bizz, you shore can wrap tabs mate lolol fucking el in the end i was thinking bout just necking the tape n packing too lolol took me fucking ages to open them up.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah i was impressed with that too mate, did you eat the free food??? i was tempted lol but didnt no how old it was lol i like the multi layer method meself and also i burnt out my vac sealer within a month using it so much lol


Lol coppers got a package u sent me, brought it back 6 months later, gave up trying to open it !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

it was fresh mate and it weighed exactly what it stated as the net weight on the pack..there lovely and crunchy I thought ud like em .....nice with a cold drink....im boozing tonite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Lmao Yeh that was after the incident Lol I went kinda crazy on the packing....I van imagine ya now unwrapping em with tabs pinging round everywhere hahaha bouncing off.yer nut


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol coppers got a package u sent me, brought it back 6 months later, gave up trying to open it !


lmao

all jokes aside i send as i would want sent, you carnt fuck around with that shit and ive turned down many a free sample cause i knew it wouldnt be packaged right.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

I saw a german geeza in Thailand who smuggled 1000 micro dots, hey were placed in drilled out matches with a perfectly fitting wooden plug in the end....ive only ever done it up me arris


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

ive only sent a sample on here once and i took my wrapping methods from rambo, minus the vac machine, it was wrapped to fuck and in smelly proof bags so no issues with smell.
apart from that ive sent a load of clones to different ppl and they all got where they were meant to go with no issues.
ive received packages from 5 or 6 ppl in here and all were well packaged and had no smell until opened,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 17, 2014)

Aye I rekon I got clones alright had a nice system for them lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I saw a german geeza in Thailand who smuggled 1000 micro dots, hey were placed in drilled out matches with a perfectly fitting wooden plug in the end....ive only ever done it up me arris


That's dedication , as mr Castle would av said .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2014)

he got 5 in a match or so he said


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 17, 2014)

Evening all, just treated meself to some Blue Pit seeds so they should be here in the next week


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he got 5 in a match or so he said


Fuck me, were they those Bryant & May kitchen matches ?, I knew a kid when I was in junior school who used to shove them down his japs eye, right down to the tip !, mind, I ate a woodlouse in between a baked bean at the time, think we were board, we all fucked off out & burnt a shop down then, because we lit fire to a pile of cardboard & paper behind a newsagents.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 17, 2014)

Clones and seedlings getting on nice now.

 Jus topped the pp, prep her to be raped  lol. Loving the structure of this pp gaz. Let's jus hope the smoke is any good lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

m8 if the smell and frostiness from the buds are anything to go by she is gonna be a lovely smoke, will let u know in a few weeks when ive chopped and sampled, 

i'll even chuck a sample ur way let u see what u have to look forward to


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 17, 2014)

My mate is due to chop his pp in two weeks but looks like a diff pheno to this 1. Think ya have found a good un here gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 17, 2014)

i hope so ive got a clone of her 2 weeks into flower and another 2 vegging, if the smoke is up to scratch then i will keep one as a mother and run her along with the exo from now on. will be nice to have a more sativa based strain to mix things up a bit as im more of an indica smoker normally.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 17, 2014)

Anybody got 6" carbon filter which they selling ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Mornin sausages


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2014)

Morning reprobates, whats everyone got planned for the weekend then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning reprobates, whats everyone got planned for the weekend then?


im starting to wash up 5.5key of charlie,,, test runs prooved positive, glad the shit aint mine,

crack anyone? LMAO

levveled out now, thank fuk went from 1000mg of pregabs a day to 150 and6ml of bupers to 0.8


rough wasent the word,,,


fuk im sure i semll amonia wtf


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im starting to wash up 5.5key of charlie,,, test runs prooved positive, glad the shit aint mine,
> 
> crack anyone? LMAO
> 
> ...


Fuck me Ice, u turning into Boots !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im starting to wash up 5.5key of charlie,,, test runs prooved positive, glad the shit aint mine,
> 
> crack anyone? LMAO
> 
> ...


lol good luck with that, I wouldnt even know where to begin lol, just try n keep it quiet from the neighbours this time tho ffs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

anyone of u lads had a package not turn up that was posted to u with samples? i'm starting to thnk its been caught now, was posted 1st class a cpl days ago and still not here, do the coppers turn up at the addy on package if the weed is found?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

( the chemist, not the foot ware ! )


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im starting to wash up 5.5key of charlie,,, test runs prooved positive, glad the shit aint mine,
> 
> crack anyone? LMAO
> 
> ...


Mate I've helped wash up a couple like, fuck never that much though! 

Tell you what, I think my knowledge on how to or how NOT to send stuff has gone up massively after reading up on last night haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> unlucky gaz, that would have been a nice touch for the weekend i bet.
> 
> i chopped my space bomb yesterday, there was more than i thought on it, the buds just kept coming.
> 
> [video=youtube;Rl_PO5jxA74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl_PO5jxA74&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


looks nice man, its got a fair amount of sugar going on....did you mainline.?...hows the structure of the buds are they very dense?......

the canopy looks nice and large but there's a fair amount of popcorn....i hate trimming corn.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone of u lads had a package not turn up that was posted to u with samples? i'm starting to thnk its been caught now, was posted 1st class a cpl days ago and still not here, do the coppers turn up at the addy on package if the weed is found?


As you know i had 1 or 2 samples sent to me that never showed, never heard anything about it tho an never had anyone turn up here or been blatantly watching the place etc, ive even been down the local sorting office complaining about post going missing an nothing was mentioned about it then either


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Easy fellas....Yeh wizard most things are a piece if piss to send its just the old green that u gotta be real.careful of man you know how stinky that shit [email protected] Gaz either its been seized or he ain't paid enough to get it to ya?? If he ain't you get a slip saying how much to pay and where to pick it up from ....how much was is it?? Just a few joints or more?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone of u lads had a package not turn up that was posted to u with samples? i'm starting to thnk its been caught now, was posted 1st class a cpl days ago and still not here, do the coppers turn up at the addy on package if the weed is found?


i doubt very much they would do fuck all for a lil bit of weed, ive known of clones and weed seized in Northan ireland clones they didnt even bother to send a letter, the weed was sumfing like 35g and all he got was a letter saying its been seized, ive had a few batchs of benzos seized hundred of pills and just got a letter.

more than likely all that was put on the package was a normal first class stamp and not a large letter stamp, your prob just have to go pay the extra postage gboy, i no ya a weed fiend but shouldnt mess about with people who carnt send it properly.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> As you know i had 1 or 2 samples sent to me that never showed, never heard anything about it tho an never had anyone turn up here or been blatantly watching the place etc, ive even been down the local sorting office complaining about post going missing an nothing was mentioned about it then either


 cheers sae, im hoping thats the same for me, 



shawnybizzle said:


> Easy fellas....Yeh wizard most things are a piece if piss to send its just the old green that u gotta be real.careful of man you know how stinky that shit [email protected] Gaz either its been seized or he ain't paid enough to get it to ya?? If he ain't you get a slip saying how much to pay and where to pick it up from ....how much was is it?? Just a few joints or more?


i dont know how much he sent m8, he just said it was a cpl samples but the package was a bit whiffy cos he had no smelly proof bags.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

ahh pepel woryy to much,

ive thrown a bud in a normal shitt small envelope and it got ther was a pisstake but like i said unless it gets smlld st depot postie cant tuch it nobody can. queesn mail and all..

clones dont smell anyways so who cafes on that

as for sambo turning down free smaples BAHAHAHAHA NEVER IN MY FUCKING LIFETIME HAVE I HEARD SUCH DRIBBLE

AND LOL na neighbours dont know shit, the coke cant stay as coke, simple, not that clever neither but meh, crack sells wen who ever gets it shots it up and sells it its al gone y the time anyone sees its not brilliant,,, and they ait cmoing bak for a refund yano....

lol

foots massivly better

FOOT UPDATE well its been bowt 6 months since last update and u remeber how HHUGGGEEE it was right?

[i

and smelly proof bags arent all ther cracked upto be the iron seal ones are,, basically thers NO FUCKING EXCSE FOR 2 THINGS
1- not wrapping correctly u dont need smelly proofs,
2- you lot getting samples sent to ur house wer ur shit it


fuking madness, now i made them mistakes also, but it should be common knowlegde

and wat happened to not talking about this shit in public? hmmm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i doubt very much they would do fuck all for a lil bit of weed, ive known of clones and weed seized in Northan ireland clones they didnt even bother to send a letter, the weed was sumfing like 35g and all he got was a letter saying its been seized, ive had a few batchs of benzos seized hundred of pills and just got a letter.
> 
> more than likely all that was put on the package was a normal first class stamp and not a large letter stamp, your prob just have to go pay the extra postage gboy, i no ya a weed fiend but shouldnt mess about with people who carnt send it properly.


its an old trusted user from here so i presumed that there wouldnt be any issues with postage, as ive never had any problems before with anyone elses packages. 
if it needs extra postage paid then im fucked as ive no id in the name i gave for it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

A bit wiffy aye....I'm.sure you'll be fine mate it aint a kg is it it does make ya worry tho I was pooing it when mine didn't make it...the postie most.proberbly sniffed it out and had it for himself Lol cheeky cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers sae, im hoping thats the same for me,
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how much he sent m8, he just said it was a cpl samples but the package was a bit whiffy cos he had no smelly proof bags.


Who was it that sent it to ya? someone on here?


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

2 large first class on a 9x5 jiffy should have covered it, i'd be pissed off if it were more than that.

smell proofs are definately a must when posting weed people!!

ice wa the fuck is that about?! ta for puttin me of me brekkie, is that leprocy by any chance?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> A bit wiffy aye....I'm.sure you'll be fine mate it aint a kg is it it does make ya worry tho I was pooing it when mine didn't make it...the postie most.proberbly sniffed it out and had it for himself Lol cheeky cunt


pm'd ya mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its an old trusted user from here so i presumed that there wouldnt be any issues with postage, as ive never had any problems before with anyone elses packages.
> if it needs extra postage paid then im fucked as ive no id in the name i gave for it.


u can attach stamps to the red card and post it in then they will redliver matey, no need to go in, and rule of thimb is extra 5 days for unpaid postage BUT for it to be sat in th same roomfor days in the sorting office and the fact its gunna get manuallly handled and weighed, and a yellow stick attached then wrotten on,, just syaing its getting much more attention than a normal unpaid postage levvy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Who was it that sent it to ya? someone on here?


yeah it sure was m8



ghb said:


> 2 large first class on a 9x5 jiffy should have covered it, i'd be pissed off if it were more than that.
> 
> smell proofs are definately a must when posting weed people!!


i hope so mate, but 1st class shouldnt take more than 2 days to be delivered, im still hoping it might come on monday but wont hold my breath.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

What's all the crack with unpaid postage? Why the fuck can people not just hand it over the counter and tell them wer it's goin and u want next day delivery? Are yous all too fuckin miserable to pay for next day delivery or what, a few pound ffs then it saves all this fuckin drama lol, tight cunts lol

at least if it's next day delivery an it hasn't arrived in 2-3 days max then u know it's been nabbed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Ice man that looks nasty I'm glad I wasn't eating ya fucker Lol....why don't u try making some cannabis oil for that shit suppose to work wonders for the skin man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

true that Hg, i always use recorded or special delivery when sending anything and take it into postie counter to be sent, fuck a cpl weeks ago i paid £11 just to send 2 clones to another thread user for nothing. always better to be safe rather than sorry about it later.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> true that Hg, i always use recorded or special delivery when sending anything and take it into postie counter to be sent, fuck a cpl weeks ago i paid £11 just to send 2 clones to another thread user for nothing. always better to be safe rather than sorry about it later.


Imo no one should pay postage, if everyone payed for recorded on everything they send then if u send as much as u recieved it balance itself out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> ice wa the fuck is that about?! ta for puttin me of me brekkie, is that leprocy by any chance?



like i give a fuk'/? no sample for me so go fuk yaself,

and mate people have been trolled of thi spage for sending shit stinking like u have done POSTED IT ANYWAY ur either retarted or tryng to get peoples shit busted 

eitherway bad fucking move

enjoy your coc0 pops


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

My only problems were with 1st class them sd 's make it every time don't they....I learned clingy and bags ain't enough gotta be smelly proof or vac pac or airtight containers but then postage would be daft


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

ive turned down many a sample u gammy foot twat, go wash up ya 5 keys lmfao NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I HEARD SUCH FUCKIN DRIBBLE...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> My only problems were with 1st class them sd 's make it every time don't they....I learned clingy and bags ain't enough gotta be smelly proof or vac pac or airtight containers but then postage would be daft


if ur sending anything up to an oz and its wrapped and heat sealed u shouldnt pay more than £7 for special delivery or £3 for recorded delivery, its all about the weight of the package


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

You English lads crack be up. More fucking drama than the Jeremy Kyle show.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Have you seen how them yanky weed shops bag it up? They got little mylar or foil bags and they heat seal.em.with hairstraightners looks bang on tbf


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have you seen how them yanky weed shops bag it up? They got little mylar or foil bags and they heat seal.em.with hairstraightners looks bang on tbf


U get ones u seal with an iron shawny, off ebay. Someone on here was sendin me stuff and they had nothing to send it in so I order him some heat seal bags of ebay and got them sent o his door, there's no excuses for not doin it right.....,do it right or don't do it


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive turned down many a sample u gammy foot twat, go wash up ya 5 keys lmfao NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I HEARD SUCH FUCKIN DRIBBLE...


Lmfao , choked on me Ferraro Roche then !


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Foil-Ziplock-Bags-3-x-4-Aluminium-Heat-Seal-Pouches-Fast-Free-P-P-/221250212918?pt=UK_Home_Cookware_Food_Storage&var=&hash=item33838a5436

these are nice baggies ziplocked then you heat seal, dont even need a proper heat sealer you can just use a iron.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You English lads crack be up. More fucking drama than the Jeremy Kyle show.[/QUOTE,your a bit of a dark horse relax, just the odd comment, feels like you are takin in more than u are giving out......like the audience, Kyle show style


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Foil-Ziplock-Bags-3-x-4-Aluminium-Heat-Seal-Pouches-Fast-Free-P-P-/221250212918?pt=UK_Home_Cookware_Food_Storage&var=&hash=item33838a5436
> 
> these are nice baggies ziplocked then you heat seal, dont even need a proper heat sealer you can just use a iron.


thems the ones I sent m8, can reuse the zip seal too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive turned down many a sample u gammy foot twat, go wash up ya 5 keys lmfao NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I HEARD SUCH FUCKIN DRIBBLE...


ur not the type to turn down anything free, u use and use and use, then wen the shit dries up or sum1 gets wise to u, u pull out the i was never your pal bullshit, wich your NOT your a no mate loner who nobody will every give a fuk about and on your death not 1 cunts would even be ther,,u kow why? coz u simply dont give a fuk about anything but yor drug addled self,

we have a word for that and its called looser, im just gladd the sr thing fell apart before u had chance to ripp zedd of like u was gunna coz hes another good bloke, like imc,, another top bloke who u was just just using for his meds,

go fuk yerself an steal ya sisters meds coz thats your level innit..
anwyays have fun ALONE in your ALONE life u sad lonely poor little sour bitter man

think that pretty much says it all

oh and beforu start i been on shit and sorted myself out, with my kids and everything,, whats your excuse for NOT?

coz taking drigs is soooooo fucking cool innit?

fucking dosser.

have a nice life now,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Me last night


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

lmao i think you need a subbie ice your far too concerned bout me lolol and i need to get a life lmfao

that is all 

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > You English lads crack be up. More fucking drama than the Jeremy Kyle show.[/QUOTE,your a bit of a dark horse relax, just the odd comment, feels like you are takin in more than u are giving out......like the audience, Kyle show style
> ...


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

lurking is fun relax but better to take part. 

now tell ice what a cunt he is, always seems to go a step far when talking to sambo, maybe they are on the same level though so who gives a fuck?

pair of junkie degenerates


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

im trying to cook a roast whilst lurking, ice always gets a bit mad on his smackpill reduce leave him to it...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

Rambo is a sound bloke, not many people faced with a total fuk up and loss would turn up to the pub with a monkey and pay for drinks with his last tenner, I do business with him again as soon as no worries, he was a top business partner and worked his arse off to make a go of it...anyways ice mate good to see you back to yer old self lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

well since these samps never showed and i got some cash today im off to go pick up a Q of blue cheese, speak to ya in a bit lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd like to see somebody define "drug" properly for once, without resorting to opinion or legal status.

See how contradictory and hypocrytical it really is.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd like to see somebody define "drug" properly for once, without resorting to opinion or legal status.
> 
> See how contradictory and hypocrytical it really is.


Lol Yorkster, I never want an argument with you m8 ! I'm so tierd just thinking of the words ide have to think of .


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

crack,gambling and chocolate biscuits are all forms of a drug imo. a drug is what somebody seeks to give them what they want, be it physical/mental/emotional.

how hypocritical is that?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> crack,gambling and chocolate biscuits are all forms of a drug imo. a drug is what somebody seeks to give them what they want, be it physical/mental/emotional.
> 
> how hypocritical is that?


I love crack !, hairy ones, bald ones, meaty ones, lippy ones & sticky ones !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> how hypocritical is that?


I meant the slagging.

Lol, too early for sarcasm maybe.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

everyone is a hypocrite though, we all got opinions and don't mind sharing them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> everyone is a hypocrite though, we all got opinions and don't mind sharing them.


I disagree but that's ur opinion and your perfectly entitled to it.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

what bit do you disagree with? please don't try and tell me you aren't a hypocrite because i already got bathed and changed today, i don't wan't to piss myself with laughter.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Fookin ell I've only been away an hour or so what are you crazy cats like Lol feeling pretty stoned off of this pit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

im back fuckos, time for the 1st J of the day


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

i already had one, was only cheese though, i hope you haven't got much to do shawny! i need a second one in me i think


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

heres my smoke for the day, a nice Q of bone dry stinky as fuck blue cheese


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> what bit do you disagree with? please don't try and tell me you aren't a hypocrite because i already got bathed and changed today, i don't wan't to piss myself with laughter.


you've pisses yourself laughing before?hahaha


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2014)

no, i didn't say again, i just thought it might be possible when somebody tells me they aren't a hypocrite.
after all that is nearly as funny as somebody saying i have never lied.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> i already had one, was only cheese though, i hope you haven't got much to do shawny! i need a second one in me i think


Haha Yeh done most of my chors already so think I'll join you on that second feeling the urge myself 

@ gazza looks nice mate get that fatty down yer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

the J is already just about finished m8 been smoking it like fuck lol gonna go feed the girls after it then ive got the rest of the day to smoke as many Js and bongs as i can, just wish i had some cash left could go a few beers 2nite


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> no, i didn't say again, i just thought it might be possible when somebody tells me they aren't a hypocrite.
> after all that is nearly as funny as somebody saying i have never lied.


I totally agree was just taking the piss lol were only human after all.

Except Gary hes Scottish lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I totally agree was just taking the piss lol were only human after all.
> 
> Except Gary hes Scottish lol


fuck u ya irish bombing paddy cunt, away back to the fields and stick to growin ur potatos cos u sure cant grow weed worth a fuck  lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeh go and give them ladies some tlc mate not gonna be long till I'm up and running again now can't wait I tell ye .....had a dream last.night Lol that u gaz sent me like a whole finished plant in the post and it stunk like oranges lmao....just popped into head then...I have some daft dreams


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

been eating and smoking, trimmed 4 exos repotted me vanilla kush and popped the tangerine dream in the perp....the td are gonna be untrained and are being flipped at 6 inches cos those fukkers stretch,need a big take away curry tonite with all the side dishes and some nice red to wash it down .....good to get some seeds back on with the clones


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh go and give them ladies some tlc mate not gonna be long till I'm up and running again now can't wait I tell ye .....had a dream last.night Lol that u gaz sent me like a whole finished plant in the post and it stunk like oranges lmao....just popped into head then...I have some daft dreams


haha thats a strange one mate, im generous but not that generous lmao i'd send cuts but if i grow it then i smoke it 

right im away to get these ladies sorted, be back in a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck u ya irish bombing paddy cunt, away back to the fields and stick to growin ur potatos cos u sure cant grow weed worth a fuck  lol


there's that Scottish charm I've heard so much about hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

so relax whaddyou think of the great ming....only irish politician ive heard about.....lets have some opinion ha ha ha lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lmao the thread is back to its normal self I see lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im back fuckos, time for the 1st J of the day


Same here, just picked up a bag of cheese but would rather be smoking the blue cheese you have got lol, aint had any BC in about 4years now, like rocking horse shit these days


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> i already had one, was only cheese though, i hope you haven't got much to do shawny! i need a second one in me i think


That could sooo be taken the wrong way by someone with a pervy mind lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2014)

been busy myself just fed the girls . took all of the under canopy away & took cuttings of the big bitch i have same age but just a totally diffrent pheno . off to make a joint i think after watching cardiff get slaughted AGAIN


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 18, 2014)

it's all about Cardiff being shit


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2014)

dont disagree with you welsh


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

you not had any good winning bets recently rolla? i member some of your winners ages ago.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

@Z, sounds like a great way to spend a Saturday m8 , man after me own heart.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 18, 2014)

Evening all. Back to the top of the table. COYG!
nearly out of smoke.... Again lol need to get these bitches into flower asap!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so relax whaddyou think of the great ming....only irish politician ive heard about.....lets have some opinion ha ha ha lol


tbh he did alot for cannabis but hes a fucking eejit when he was speaking about the bill he lost his cool n made some idiotic reference to drinking...not really a leading quality.

Edit http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/luke-ming-flanagan-says-he-will-report-tds-who-have-used-cannabis-29731800.html see hes a fecking eejit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/luke-ming-flanagan-says-he-will-report-tds-who-have-used-cannabis-29731800.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

so the wife was nice and got me a few big bottles of 1664, thats my night sorted now while she's away to work till 2am, few beers and plenty smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

just washed half bar of stone, fuk it gets warm, diks only tried colourjg it with yellow colouring LMAO wasted a eigth, couldnt get thru to em its a chemical reaction with amonia, anyways bak to bicarb

craack anyone? lmao


playing the new dead island epidemic from monday, been accepted for the alpha testing, should bereal fun since i cannat be arsed wth ps4

s
gary your night looks set lmao,,, i used to like kron, dash of lime like haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just washed half bar of stone, fuk it gets warm, diks only tried colourjg it with yellow colouring LMAO wasted a eigth, couldnt get thru to em its a chemical reaction with amonia, anyways bak to bicarb
> 
> craack anyone? lmao
> 
> ...


yeah m8 the kron is pretty nice but i prefer Peroni or Tuborg if im buying them myself, not complaining tho as it was nice of her to get me them and unlike her lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah m8 the kron is pretty nice but i prefer Peroni or Tuborg if im buying them myself, not complaining tho as it was nice of her to get me them and unlike her lol.


ohhh so if its unlike her u may be lucky and get sum anal tonight,, wink wink, haha

i like tiskies, very nice, i always put kron down the same as stella just diffrent name, thats what the brewery used to tell us like.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhh so if its unlike her u may be lucky and get sum anal tonight,, wink wink, haha
> 
> i like tiskies, very nice, i always put kron down the same as stella just diffrent name, thats what the brewery used to tell us like.



fuck the anal i'd rather she brought home a female co-worker or 2 for a little group fun


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just washed half bar of stone, fuk it gets warm, diks only tried colourjg it with yellow colouring LMAO wasted a eigth, couldnt get thru to em its a chemical reaction with amonia, anyways bak to bicarb
> 
> craack anyone? lmao
> 
> ...


love a bit of cooking myself but its usually roast chicken not crack still prob pays better than working at the harvester, you havin a cheeky smoke...wheres that red bull can


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2014)

Haven't bet in a while apart from today . I was out of a job in November soo things been tight . I put a cheeky 10 on Cardiff at 28/1 worth a punt all day with them odds . Last winner was just before Christmas landed 550 off a £20 bet . Was out at the time aswell made for a cracker watching that come in lol .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> love a bit of cooking myself but its usually roast chicken not crack still prob pays better than working at the harvester, you havin a cheeky smoke...wheres that red bull can


na mate not for me, lol id rather sell or swap it for summet id like, dont like been wired fuk that haha


inhaler tube bruv redbull is soooo 1990


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

fuck all that crack, pills & powder shit, done a load of it in my youth but after i had my kids i aint touched nought but weed or booze. i have an extremely addictive personality so id rather not take anything now cos i find it hard to stop, even now i cant stop smoking weed without major withdrawal symptoms and its all psychological. if i drink even 6 beers a night for 3 or 4 nights in a row then i start to feel like i need them every night thats also why i only drink once or twice a week at the most.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

same here gary no way fuk that, i tested it othe rnight and havent touched it since got half ounce here and not even thnking about it, 

death that shit is, simple. id rather sell it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

thats it m8, way i see it is i aint gonna kill myself with weed but if i was still into me hard drugs then all it takes is one bad batch or i take a little to much and my kids aint got a dad no more, fuk that i grew up in children homes and foster care from age 8 till i was 16 and then got my own flat, and ive always swore id never let my kids experience that and have done my best to turn my life about to make sure they have the best i can do and always have family around them for support.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't know how to cook crack Lol but incan sure wash up some.nice qwiso  2 dabs and I start sweating


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeeeaah i only smoke pot now not even tobacco.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't know how to cook crack Lol but incan sure wash up some.nice qwiso  2 dabs and I start sweating



yeah shawn that iso u posted the other night looked clean as fck much better than any o my attempts but then i dont have a heat mat i just allow to evaporate then scrape and smoke or freeze, im thinking abot doing half and half with this harvest and doing some iso and possibly my 1st attempt at BHO, will use half the trim from 7 plants and a Q of quality bud for each batch, hoping i can get about 4 or 5 grams of each iso & bho


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Boring night in for me given up the drink for a while try get into shape for summer. Dieting aswell as gym, boring eating healthy though lol. Gonna have a cheat meal once a month. Apart from that 5 weeks till my green poisons done sure feels quick having already vegged em so no waiting then just 6weeks n crops done. Got the next lot of em in riot cubes waiting to come up.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

That sounds like a nice plan mate tbh I prefer iso nut I haven't had proper.bho only what I made and it wasn't all that....how do u wash your weed with iso?

 here's some.more ive made


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

i put the bud/trim in a jar pour in iso alc till it covers the trim, shake for 30 secs then filter thru 2 coffee filters, pour into a glass baking tray and allow to evaporate next to a fan and open window. i also normally do a 2nd run with the trim after its dried to make sure i get as much as possible. once all the alcohol has gone i scrape up the hash with a razor blade and store it on grease proof paper in the freezer till im using it cos its really sticky shit with the slightest bit of heat.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats it m8, way i see it is i aint gonna kill myself with weed but if i was still into me hard drugs then all it takes is one bad batch or i take a little to much and my kids aint got a dad no more, fuk that i grew up in children homes and foster care from age 8 till i was 16 and then got my own flat, and ive always swore id never let my kids experience that and have done my best to turn my life about to make sure they have the best i can do and always have family around them for support.


not to put a dampner on the evening but GB u r growin weed in ur place with ur kids there, so lets be real that's a drugs factory in tabloid speak


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

That's about how how I do it but I wash 3 times all together and dump em all thru the same filtter and same jar / dint shake it swirl it gently or youl get chlorophyll in it and it will be green not a nice yellow almost clear colour liquid ....freeze your iso and bud/trim first....let it filter in the freezer And let it sit in there for an hour after filtering then filter it again into another jar in the freezer then when its all done whack it on a plate....if u havint got a griddle use a baking tray with hot water in it for the evap.....after you've scraped it up you want to put it on the heat again for about 5-15 mins to purge the alcohol out and all should be fine n dandy nice golden qwiso


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not to put a dampner on the evening but GB u r growin weed in ur place with ur kids there, so lets be real that's a drugs factory in tabloid speak


yeah i know m8, but obviously i do my best to keep that quiet, what i mean is i wouldnt go down the same route as my mum, she put me into care cos my step dad was a violent cunt to me and i snapped and hit him with a bat. i would never turn my back on my kids no matter what they done and would always be there to support them, also i grow weed to help financially support my kids and give them the best i can. i dont pretend to be perfect m8 but i do my best and thats what counts, at end of the day we all grow weed in here, some of us in our homes some have seperate houses, and even some in the same house as kids all we can do is keep it hidden and away from the kids, it dont make me a bad person, i like to think im one o the nicest ppl anyone cud meet unless u piss me off or do something to offend me.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

i never grew in the same place my kids live, but totally understand some have too and most thats earnt from them grows is spent on said kids, social services would be on ya case in a instant if nabbed with a grow n kids in the house just imo i dont think thats worth it, but each to there own.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i know m8, but obviously i do my best to keep that quiet, what i mean is i wouldnt go down the same route as my mum, she put me into care cos my step dad was a violent cunt to me and i snapped and hit him with a bat. i would never turn my back on my kids no matter what they done and would always be there to support them, also i grow weed to help financially support my kids and give them the best i can. i dont pretend to be perfect m8 but i do my best and thats what counts, at end of the day we all grow weed in here, some of us in our homes some have seperate houses, and even some in the same house as kids all we can do is keep it hidden and away from the kids, it dont make me a bad person, i like to think im one o the nicest ppl anyone cud meet unless u piss me off or do something to offend me.


of course mate but the pigs and ss don't give a flying fuk jus make sure which category you are prepared to risk and stay there....eg 9 plants there not gunna nick the kids, but who knows what they consider too many.....


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

irish afro lmfao


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 18, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening all. Back to the top of the table. COYG!
> nearly out of smoke.... Again lol need to get these bitches into flower asap!


Santi at it again, so fucking technical. Awesome player.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate ive had social on my case in the last year cos they got an anonymous tip my kids were neglected, ( it was my mum trying to get the kids from me ), they have been out done a full investigation checked my living conditions, got a school report and all that shit and they said all was fine and kids were well looked after. all this happened while my current grow was on the go so i think i have it covered, only way i will get caught is if i slip up or the cops get really fcking lucky, nobody but me and the wife know i grow.


never said you aint got it under control gboy, just imo i dont think the risk of growing in a location with your own kids is worth any amount of weed but as said more than once now thats just my opinion.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate ive had social on my case in the last year cos they got an anonymous tip my kids were neglected, ( it was my mum trying to get the kids from me ), they have been out done a full investigation checked my living conditions, got a school report and all that shit and they said all was fine and kids were well looked after. all this happened while my current grow was on the go so i think i have it covered, only way i will get caught is if i slip up or the cops get really fcking lucky, nobody but me and the wife know i grow.


ha ha mr no 1 poster on the most popular cannabis growing thread....yeah no one knows.....peace


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> of course mate but the pigs and ss don't give a flying fuk jus make sure which category you are prepared to risk and stay there....eg 9 plants there not gunna nick the kids, but who knows what they consider too many.....



i uually stick to 6 at a time ive went a little overboard this time with having te 2nd tent and took too many cuts so got 11 total between veg and flower, but in 2 weeks 3 of them will be down and i will be in my comfortable under 9 plants category, i wont lie i have been para as fuck last feww weeks since ive had as many, but its not for long, and if im right shawny had 10 plants and kids in house and he never had much hassle with ss.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha mr no 1 poster on the most popular cannabis growing thread....yeah no one knows.....peace


Oops ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

Or in the words of hairy pedo dj DLT, "whack whack oops "


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha mr no 1 poster on the most popular cannabis growing thread....yeah no one knows.....peace


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i uually stick to 6 at a time ive went a little overboard this time with having te 2nd tent and took too many cuts so got 11 total between veg and flower, but in 2 weeks 3 of them will be down and i will be in my comfortable under 9 plants category, i wont lie i have been para as fuck last feww weeks since ive had as many, but its not for long, and if im right shawny had 10 plants and kids in house and he never had much hassle with ss.


thats in that area mate who knows what they are like in your area or the next im not digging at you at all gboy im just speaking my mind mate, i dont even smoke cigs in the house where the kids live, but hay ho im just a degenrate junkie lmao

you gotta do what you gotta do geezer, many in here grow in the same house they live mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Obviously I was growing in my home with kids living here and they do try and make u look bad for it...but I had a big lock on my bedroom door that the police had to bust which went in my favour tbf and they could tell from mine and me Mrs characters that were good people and the kids are well looked after....tbh they seem very lean on cannabis


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

Guess who's back. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> whats that supposed to mean?


well it was a joke really mate


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Guess who's back. lol


who......?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh and I had 10 in the bedroom and 13 little clines in the back yard lmao 23 in total for you thick cunts and the ones inside were all at different stages so I just said it was all percy and I harvested 1 a month


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh and I had 10 in the bedroom and 13 little clines in the back yard lmao 23 in total for you thick cunts and the ones inside were all at different stages so I just said it was all percy and I harvested 1 a month


exactly m8 all mine are diff stages most ive got ready at one time is 3 so its all percy as far as im concerned


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well it was a joke really mate


thts ok then u got me a little worried there lmao


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

think i'll be sticking to this one from now on, if u dont know what i mean pm me


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thts ok then u got me a little worried there lmao


the recent NSA snowden incident has shown that there is no real privacy if the nsa gchq want to know who we are they do


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

guess whos back, shit i never left lol

member this hash gboy, pure sativa hash from the Philippines i fucking loved it never smoked hash like that in me life, many where not impressed tho i had quite a few arguments with mates about that hash lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

shmokin on this right now nice head buzz making me top lip sweat lmao


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

im sure i had a bit of that as well newuser, it was some nice hash, the ppl that complained didnt appreciate what they were buying, it was sativa they were expecting the same stone as normal hash, amateurs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

i aint had a joint in weeks think im gonna tease meself with some old pics lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

18 days 12/12.

Group.


Exo.



Anesthesia.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> guess whos back, shit i never left lol
> 
> member this hash gboy, pure sativa hash from the Philippines i fucking loved it never smoked hash like that in me life, many where not impressed tho i had quite a few arguments with mates about that hash lol


it was like hippy crack that hash loved mate and rare as rhs....some people don't have that part of their brain activated and so it doesn't work so well....more a thinkin mans smoke ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol Yeh that hash was pretty.sweet man got u out ya seat and doing shit man very very soft aswell


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the recent NSA snowden incident has shown that there is no real privacy if the nsa gchq want to know who we are they do


thats very true m8, however i'd like to think the police and government have more to worry about than small time personal growers, i now they do but some of us but most of that is due to grasses, slip ups or some other grower fuck up.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 18 days 12/12.
> 
> Group.
> View attachment 2966529
> ...


looking good there y man


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 18 days 12/12.
> 
> Group.
> View attachment 2966529
> ...



fuck me yorkie they are fair filling out now,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovley and green them yorkstar u can sure keep em nice n healthy mate ....Scrogs filled out to fook aswell aint it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

Dog S1 A.



Dog S1 B.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

Anesthesia stinks the most and looks like it's gonna put some good size on (stacking already), it's very fruity.

The Dog B is the most resinous.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

plants looking very nice yman, look forward to seeing that exo scrog finished.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> plants looking very nice yman, look forward to seeing that exo scrog finished.


Yeah me too the most, I can see it getting silly lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Fuck u lot and ya silly plants count lol if im gettin caught im wanna be doin somethin worth caught for lol

25 mature with 16 in prop and still throwin em in room is my only problem ya pussy's muhahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck u lot and ya silly plants count lol if im gettin caught im wanna be doin somethin worth caught for lol
> 25 mature with 16 in prop and still throwin em in room is my only problem ya pussy's muhahahaha


Room's my only problem too Ched, if I had another gaff I'd be smashing it.

There's time yet.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Room's my only problem too Ched, if I had another gaff I'd be smashing it.
> 
> There's time yet.


Fuckin right yorkie over 100 litres been put through these fuckers tonight and believe me its a back killin bastard haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin right yorkie over 100 litres been put through these fuckers tonight and believe me its a back killin bastard haha


that just cause ya getting old you feking old git lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeh feckin too right man fill them rooms I'm gonna be rockin with 1200w I'm.thinking 10-12 in a 2.4 tent seen em for £100 on eBay


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

bloody site it would let me insert a pic from comp???


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Btw lads these aint in a house if they were it would be stinkin uo the place fuck I forgot how strong the exo smelt tbh a few brushes past em tonight and the misses is already moanin haha there aint gonna be no stoppin her moanin either now lol ill move in the gaff by the time she's had her say lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that just cause ya getting old you feking old git lol


Fuck off sambo you ve still a few on me ya fat bold ginger bolloxed northern monkey lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck off sambo you ve still a few on me ya fat bold ginger bolloxed northern monkey lol


bald not bold you fucking div lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bloody site it would let me insert a pic from comp???


Dow tell me ya wanna show us yr room full now lol gaz get yrs up we ll put these yanks to shame lol av ya fuckin heard em they aint got shit on this thread lol then again sambo and gaz put em on tomoz we ll probably break the thread haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bald not bold you fucking div lol


I got the fat ginger bolloxed northern monkey right day I ya cunt lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Dow tell me ya wanna show us yr room full now lol gaz get yrs up we ll put these yanks to shame lol av ya fuckin heard em they aint got shit on this thread lol then again sambo and gaz put em on tomoz we ll probably break the thread haha


no its me dad grow mate i was just trying to post the pic aint nowt too special just exo,pyscho n livers at 9 wks


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I got the fat ginger bolloxed northern monkey right day I ya cunt lol


you got the fat right thats bout it ya twat.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you got the fat right thats bout it ya twat.


Yh yh we believe ya haha txt me the pic ill get it on for ya


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

IM NOT FUCKING GINGER lmao nor am i a northaner u CUNT lololol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bloody site it would let me insert a pic from comp???


when u try to upload click the older upload thing near bottom of popup its been messing me about uploading pics last cpl days


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> IM NOT FUCKING GINGER lmao nor am i a northaner u CUNT lololol


Lolol yhyh we believe ya ya gettin like ic3 ya cunt lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exo,pyscho,livers 2 of one i dont no which but theres four plants, been on ripen for the last ten days or so hence the yellowing.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> View attachment 2966627
> 
> exo,pyscho,livers 2 of one i dont no which but theres four plants, been on ripen for the last ten days or so hence the yellowing.


Do ya rate the ripen then ginger bollox? How longs it take off the flowering time and does it kill ya weight if used to early?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

thats me dads grow he dont even smoke the stuff n wont sell it till its had at least a 8wk cure lolol ive had stuff of him all the co's thats been cured for 6months lol some even longer, tbh tho long cured weed is just too smooth i prefer it with no cure well the co's or just a short cure.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Do ya rate the ripen then ginger bollox? How longs it take off the flowering time and does it kill ya weight if used to early?


chedz i like the ripen i think its works and its cheap but some dont like it or rate it, best to try yaself maybe just on one plant n see what you think???


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats me dads grow he dont even smoke the stuff n wont sell it till its had at least a 8wk cure lolol ive had stuff of him all the co's thats been cured for 6months lol some even longer, tbh tho long cured weed is just too smooth i prefer it with no cure well the co's or just a short cure.


Few oz for ya there then sambo lol do ya do it with him or leave him to it lol ill tell ya story in abit about wen I did a grow with me old man haha


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 18, 2014)

i have only used ripen on my last 2 grows after rambos recommendation and i have to say ive noticed a big difference in the taste of my bud overall, i wouldnt say it takes much time off flowering but it sure helps bring the full flavor out of ur weed


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Few oz for ya there then sambo lol do ya do it with him or leave him to it lol ill tell ya story in abit about wen I did a grow with me old man haha


no mate thats his own thing i showed him a few years ago now, but its all his doing makes me lolol he thinks he jose chevantes lol selling cured co's and everyones telling him his weed is the nuts what else is it gonna be co's grown organic and cured for a time lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> i have only used ripen on my last 2 grows after rambos recommendation and i have to say ive noticed a big difference in the taste of my bud overall, i wouldnt say it takes much time off flowering but it sure helps bring the full flavor out of ur weed


Now see I was the opposite, used week 7&8, & week 9 water, it all tasted samey , over 5 diff strains.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Now see I was the opposite, used week 7&8, & week 9 water, it all tasted samey , over 5 diff strains.


did you cut out all other nutes baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> did you cut out all other nutes baz?


Yes m8, just 14 days of ripen, I haven't got the best pallet in the world, but I could taste the same taste in all the strains, & it didn't seem to bring em on that much, but like u said, every one should give it ago & see if it works 4them, I'm going to use it on a couple again this run , c if I get diff result.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just in from work thot I'd get a few pics, all exo and livers....


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes m8, just 14 days of ripen, I haven't got the best pallet in the world, but I could taste the same taste in all the strains, & it didn't seem to bring em on that much, but like u said, every one should give it ago & see if it works 4them, I'm going to use it on a couple again this run , c if I get diff result.


mate only reason i used it was to get the exo down quicker lolol i no that exo with a 2wk ripen is more ready at day 56 with ripen than without, i like the nute but in a ideal world i wouldnt use it tbh but each to there own some like it some not i do think it dus what it says me personally but many dont baz???


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2966656View attachment 2966658
> Just in from work thot I'd get a few pics, all exo and livers....


has chedz hijacked hydro'a account??? lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> has chedz hijacked hydro'a account??? lmao


i never think when I take them m8 lol, I turn the camera for the single bud shots thinkin it's better without realising they turn fuckin sideways lol, you'd think id have learnt by now ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeeeeessssss sideways growing back on the thread fuckin love it lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

All 6 weeks on Tuesday, really can't see the livers needin any more than 9-10, taking them all down at 9 and a half I reckon they'll be ready


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeeeeessssss sideways growing back on the thread fuckin love it lmao


u know u love it lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate thats his own thing i showed him a few years ago now, but its all his doing makes me lolol he thinks he jose chevantes lol selling cured co's and everyones telling him his weed is the nuts what else is it gonna be co's grown organic and cured for a time lolol


Lmao mate I did a grow at me old mans and thought id show him the ropes lol he fucked the lot up but I pulled em back for him! Anyway me bro was off his nut at the time and was livin with his then misses so banged it in his room lol I told the old man not too have him the while we was doin it as the cunt was ravin! Anyway he was avin some shit off his girl and she would nt let him in the 1 mornin and was arguing through the letter box with her but she was avin none of it so he cs gassed her tjrough the letter box the yampy fucker lol anyway the bird called the pigs on him and he was on the run and would nt hand hisself in and the filfth were fonin me mothers askin see if he was there lol obviously they told em he was nt and it woukd be the last place he would go but they could nt fund the fucker lol a wk had past and they had nt called or fuck all next thing ya kno the div turns up for money and clothes and sum1 foned the filth to say he'd been seen knockin about the estate so they called my mothers while the old man was at work and she answered they said could they come down to check his room lol at that the mother said uf they add the warrent they told her no so she put the fone down and called me to say they were boun to come and she was fuckin off out the house as she wanted no part in it haha so ive run and met my mother and nearly dragged her back with me so we could move shit quickly haha we got in the house turned all the lights off anf locked all the doors and proceeded to bag these 3ft bushes into black bags and there was a knock on the door fuck me by then our hearts were pumpin like fuck and the mother was crawling on the floor haha the dogs were goin crazy ad they were lookin threw down stairs windows lol 5mins past and they fucked off at that we carried on bagging everythin up I checked to make sure the fuckers had gone and they had so I wedged up the fence in the back yard and started puttin the bags in next doors garden haha we fucked off from the house and left tent and lights up foned the old man to say were we had put em and he said he was gonna be half hr so I fucked of home ans the mother went aunts lol the old man got back packed everythin away shoved it in the loft while the house was still in total darkness lmao tucked hisself in bed and next thing ya kno the filfth am bac there with a warent lol serched his room and looked around the housed they said they coukd smell ganj so the old man said he had just smoked a bifta lol they brought it just haha next thing yyanothe old man turns up at mine with the black bags with plants all mashed up in em lol I banged em down the shed fuckin hell id neva been so paro about growin in me whole life lol ya could nt write the shit mate on me babies life haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> i never think when I take them m8 lol, I turn the camera for the single bud shots thinkin it's better without realising they turn fuckin sideways lol, you'd think id have learnt by now ffs


im just messing mate they look bloody niiiiice, bet ya looking forward to harvest hay.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao mate I did a grow at me old mans and thought id show him the ropes lol he fucked the lot up but I pulled em back for him! Anyway me bro was off his nut at the time and was livin with his then misses so banged it in his room lol I told the old man not too have him the while we was doin it as the cunt was ravin! Anyway he was avin some shit off his girl and she would nt let him in the 1 mornin and was arguing through the letter box with her but she was avin none of it so he cs gassed her tjrough the letter box the yampy fucker lol anyway the bird called the pigs on him and he was on the run and would nt hand hisself in and the filfth were fonin me mothers askin see if he was there lol obviously they told em he was nt and it woukd be the last place he would go but they could nt fund the fucker lol a wk had past and they had nt called or fuck all next thing ya kno the div turns up for money and clothes and sum1 foned the filth to say he'd been seen knockin about the estate so they called my mothers while the old man was at work and she answered they said could they come down to check his room lol at that the mother said uf they add the warrent they told her no so she put the fone down and called me to say they were boun to come and she was fuckin off out the house as she wanted no part in it haha so ive run and met my mother and nearly dragged her back with me so we could move shit quickly haha we got in the house turned all the lights off anf locked all the doors and proceeded to bag these 3ft bushes into black bags and there was a knock on the door fuck me by then our hearts were pumpin like fuck and the mother was crawling on the floor haha the dogs were goin crazy ad they were lookin threw down stairs windows lol 5mins past and they fucked off at that we carried on bagging everythin up I checked to make sure the fuckers had gone and they had so I wedged up the fence in the back yard and started puttin the bags in next doors garden haha we fucked off from the house and left tent and lights up foned the old man to say were we had put em and he said he was gonna be half hr so I fucked of home ans the mother went aunts lol the old man got back packed everythin away shoved it in the loft while the house was still in total darkness lmao tucked hisself in bed and next thing ya kno the filfth am bac there with a warent lol serched his room and looked around the housed they said they coukd smell ganj so the old man said he had just smoked a bifta lol they brought it just haha next thing yyanothe old man turns up at mine with the black bags with plants all mashed up in em lol I banged em down the shed fuckin hell id neva been so paro about growin in me whole life lol ya could nt write the shit mate on me babies life haha



lmfao lol 

my dad has really gotten into it, he dus grow nice weed but only cause of the cure, the organics and the strains i gave him but fair play he dus grow some nice shit, its all for kudos tho he has no need for the money is just a hobby to him.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> has chedz hijacked hydro'a account??? lmao


Was about to say he robbed my oucs the cheeky cunt lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im just messing mate they look bloody niiiiice, bet ya looking forward to harvest hay.


Too fuckin right m8, so much that I'm even looking forward to trimmin them lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Was about to say he robbed my oucs the cheeky cunt lmfao


Hardly ur pics chedz......mine are much better ffs lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao lol
> 
> my dad has really gotten into it, he dus grow nice weed but only cause of the cure, the organics and the strains i gave him but fair play he dus grow some nice shit, its all for kudos tho he has no need for the money is just a hobby to him.


Fairplay mate tell him I think he is a betta grower than yow haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Hardly ur pics chedz......mine are much better ffs lol


Is nt hard is it lads lmfao muhahaha cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Is nt hard is it lads lmfao muhahaha cunt


that is the biggest thing with growing so many play like its soooooo hard any div can grow weed ffs chedz even grows it lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 18, 2014)

Cum suckers.....


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

lems in zee house.... hows ya doing ya fecking mockney monkey???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

.........


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

The hardest part is cuttin the fuckers down lol well to me it is ya fucker haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Cum suckers.....


Were ya bin shirt tugger come on every fucker has put pics up except you bro get the fuckin 1s on in cocco lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The hardest part is cuttin the fuckers down lol well to me it is ya fucker haha


no for YOU the hardest part is NOT being a cunt and drying ya shit under lights.

yano?.........lol

oh and uploading upright pictures

msg


hows things yorkie? girls looking good ya/?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hows things yorkie?


Meh, same shit different day mate.

Good job your here actually, you still get them 2mg Subbitex things?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Meh, same shit different day mate.
> 
> Good job your here actually, you still get them 2mg Subbitex things?


aye got a few still y u want some?

got sum 0.4mg ones too. reducing so have spares eevry wednesday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

View attachment 2966725


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye got a few still y u want some?


Yeah a pal asked me if I could come across some by chance the other day, if the price is right I'll have a fair few if you've got em.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 2966725


Cant see it ye bellend, probly not worth seein anyway lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

fufkfufkfufkfufkfufkfukfufk


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fufkfufkfufkfufkfufkfukfufkView attachment 2966735


Fuckin druggy cunt......I'm off work in the morning


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL aint touching it bruv haha

errr was gunner say summer oh yeh ufc on bt sports starting now, for those of u who actually pay for subscriptions and not freeview

yorkie i know ther aint gunna b heaps pal, but obv ther to go to jail, il get u a am ount and u tell me how much weed ud gimmi for em

now i will stp licking your balls, FUKK UUUU CUNT!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie i know ther aint gunna b heaps pal, but obv ther to go to jail, il get u a am ount and u tell me how much weed ud gimmi for em


I'll pay cash for em, they're not for me.

About 25p a pop aren't they supposed to be?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur not the type to turn down anything free, u use and use and use, then wen the shit dries up or sum1 gets wise to u, u pull out the i was never your pal bullshit, wich your NOT your a no mate loner who nobody will every give a fuk about and on your death not 1 cunts would even be ther,,u kow why? coz u simply dont give a fuk about anything but yor drug addled self,
> 
> we have a word for that and its called looser, im just gladd the sr thing fell apart before u had chance to ripp zedd of like u was gunna coz hes another good bloke, like imc,, another top bloke who u was just just using for his meds,
> 
> ...


lmfao you wana say shit like this to me whilst your cooking up n selling crack in your own house where your 2 young kids live u sad sad little man


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lems in zee house.... hows ya doing ya fecking mockney monkey???


well thank you for asking.....how are you....hows the new year going for ya.....still wishing you had the balls to move down south lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao you wana say shit like this to me whilst your cooking up n selling crack in your own house where your 2 young kids live u sad sad little man


im not selling crack and mate, f ur gunne brings kids nto shit wer are yours??............oh wait your missus couldnt even do with ya and fucked ya off, good riddence to bad rubbish coms to mind

fuk u... im providing what are you d oin part form fucking of to SA and leaving ya family n shit behind, 

look atu alll pissey bitter and sour coz u got fuk all and noone, and thats the best comebak u got

well fuk u so called freind, i even gave u a pass after u came out with the i only used u for pills, but i was worng,,,, go cry down th phone to sum1 who givs a fuk, coz i and most here certinly dont,


and yorkie for 25p id need a rake of em to be worth getting man, im only saving 7 a week after th redcution and sum 0.4 ones, not bothered bowt cash tbh,,, more selling pregabs atm getting GOOD money for them,, lemmi save some up,, cheds may have sum left he got hundreds and hundreds


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 18, 2014)

Wtf i just clocked newuser isn't very new at all.....fucking marijuana....


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

you disgust me ice bragging bout cooking n serving up crack with two young kids in the house fucking wrong enjoy, n are you really that bothered u sad fuck that i dont want to be your friend lmao grow up.

im out keep liking them post people one kid is what barely two the other four??? n you got crack fiends all over the gaff wrong wrong wrong.... and im the degenerate junkie lmfao

and as for my kids mine are tucked up in bed, you got told what i wanted to tell, you was never but some cheap drugs, i told you what i wanted to tell you u fucking druggie scumbag.....

cooking n serving up in a house with ya kids behave u dirty cunt..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and yorkie for 25p id need a rake of em to be worth getting man, im only saving 7 a week after th redcution and sum 0.4 ones, not bothered bowt cash tbh,,, more selling pregabs atm getting GOOD money for them,, lemmi save some up,, cheds may have sum left he got hundreds and hundreds


Aye OK save some up and put my name on em, tell me when you've got a months worth or something and we'll go from there.

I'll tell this lad the crack, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk u so called freind, i even gave u a pass after u came out with the i only used u for pills, but i was worng,,,, go cry down th phone to sum1 who givs a fuk, coz i and most here certinly dont a |
> 
> 
> > haha sounds like you giv a whole truck load of fuck mate.....no need to get all feminine cause you feel hurt and wronged....im sure it feels proper terrible.....corse i wouldn't know not being a bitch n all....just chill Winston...how does that song go .....ITS A SHAAAMMEE......lol
> ...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 18, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Were ya bin shirt tugger come on every fucker has put pics up except you bro get the fuckin 1s on in cocco lolol


oh o got picks you shlllllag fucking millions.....just no way to upload n i feel like a cunt to keep asking rimmer and gaz....they have there own gardens to post picks off.....

but u are missing out its straight fire up in that shizzlle straight wall to wall sugar..its fucking dirty....no its fucking filthly....proper fuckin filthy....

coco plants have 1 new leaf since last picks.....fuck coco....its geting some sort of grey mold over the top between waterings....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> oh o got picks you shlllllag fucking millions.....just no way to upload n i feel like a cunt to keep asking rimmer and gaz....they have there own gardens to post picks off.....
> 
> but u are missing out its straight fire up in that shizzlle straight wall to wall sugar..its fucking dirty....no its fucking filthly....proper fuckin filthy....
> 
> coco plants have 1 new leaf since last picks.....fuck coco....its geting some sort of grey mold over the top between waterings....


I believe ya lad I do i do I do lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

fuk me, 
1- my kids aint in when it happens i have some money sambo they go to the play centre
2- i serve nothing up, its washed and out, simple
3- wat are you talking about u was sniffing coke of ya kitchen side while cooking sunday dinner for your family are you that fucked u dont rmeebr what u brag aabout?

your just a butthurt little man who hasent got a pot to piss in, so u have fun mate, im in a NEW house with new horizons and havent got the inclanation to bother even think about arguing with you coz u simply are a nobody, once a good lad but now u have nothing to offer and just try and get watever u can for free, COZ I MEAN u certainly cant afford fuk all lmao

u even bought or stole a tv yet? haha,,, that scabby u souldnt even end a free gvencamera to shaweny, u prolly sold t to cash converters and then said it was crap so u dident show urself p to be a total dosser, lol


anyways hav a nice day coz i certainly am.,,id ask wat u gunna do bone ya wife or play ps4,, but since u have neither. i just wont.


and yeh yorkie no bother id really prefer a lil smoke for em rather than cash yano, would have to be by post now tho matey, il send my end first, im on new number n shit ud have to email meand il send u it -- 
still cant find my phone so i just boght another ohh i do like my samsungs, on another note
fuking awsome u know ive preordered the collectors edition( i hope)

[video=youtube;8z3iG2QlJXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z3iG2QlJXk[/video]


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

your a sad sad man ice bragging bout cooking n serving up crack in the house your kids live in..... just sad 

as for me not having nowt you no nothing, you was nowt to me but sum cheap tabs i just told you what u wanted to hear, dus it hurt your feelings lil man???two young kids caught up in that shit thats so fucking sick......


----------



## zVice (Jan 18, 2014)

Alreet ladies, see ya'll on the rag. 

Mum and dad are fighting again


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

zVice said:


> Alreet ladies, see ya'll on the rag again.
> 
> Mum and dad are fighting again


no thats just sick vice.

im abit shocked that people can brag out shit lilke that n its just accepted n even liked lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2014)

Just another satarday night . . . .


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 18, 2014)

Who's who ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

BAHAHAHA
i
ts all good, im much more clear headed now im nrly of these meds, few people have niticed, its all fucking gravy man, its totally not my loss at all. 

and besides as one film once said,wer a island race course we will fucking argue,

just for a cgange i never started this one. lol and that does make a change







LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur not the type to turn down anything free, u use and use and use, then wen the shit dries up or sum1 gets wise to u, u pull out the i was never your pal bullshit, wich your NOT your a no mate loner who nobody will every give a fuk about and on your death not 1 cunts would even be ther,,u kow why? coz u simply dont give a fuk about anything but yor drug addled self,
> 
> we have a word for that and its called looser, im just gladd the sr thing fell apart before u had chance to ripp zedd of like u was gunna coz hes another good bloke, like imc,, another top bloke who u was just just using for his meds,
> 
> ...


didnt start this one lmao

you finished it tho braggin bout cooking n serving up crack from your house with young kids there u should be ashamed.


----------



## zVice (Jan 18, 2014)

What goes around comes around, we all have to answer for our shit one way or another.

ic3 have you lost your gammy foot yet? lol



newuserlol said:


> no thats just sick vice, the cunts lucky hes moved beleive me....
> 
> i really am taking a time out im abit shocked that people can brag out shit lilke that n its just accepted n even liked lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> didnt start this one lmao
> 
> you finished it tho braggin bout cooking n serving up from with young kids there u should be ashamed.
> 
> i have fuck all lmao i prob told you that for some extra pills lmao ill show u fuck all soon but i carnt be around a thread with the like of u your a fucking wrongon


lol i havent served round the kids, u think im doing shots? are u mental?

anwyays if u cant be around then just fuk off, ur full of shit, u prolly dident even get raided like i claimed, so like isaid attentions eeker full of sht,, cumon hwo us ur carpetless 1 bed dingy den of aniquity u call a hovel,, i mean a home, fuksake man

u need to get a grip and realise that u had a good friend who loks after you.... ur just a bitter bitter man lonely but bitter all the same go fuk a hooker and get aids or sum shit, then at least u cant have no more kids, do the world a favour,


im out,, peace.


----------



## zVice (Jan 18, 2014)

It's why a lot of good people stopped coming round these parts, myself included. Placed turned into scum city



newuserlol said:


> but i carnt be around a thread with the like of u your a fucking wrongon


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i havent served round the kids, u think im doing shots? are u mental?
> 
> anwyays if u cant be around then just fuk off, ur full of shit, u prolly dident even get raided like i claimed, so like isaid attentions eeker full of sht,, cumon hwo us ur carpetless 1 bed dingy den of aniquity u call a hovel,, i mean a home, fuksake man
> 
> ...


dont worry ice this will be my last post for a good time or untill you get nicked n ya kids get taken off the ex mum n dad junkies who are still hooked on subutex and now cooking n selling crack, you are scum simples.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Changing the subject just to keep the peace abit. That game looks quite good something I'd probably give a try make a change from the usual stuff I play. Quite fancy a game where you gotta think abit and solve things.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

seems to me everyone on here loves their children that is not in doubt, I raised the topic last night cos I grow with kids in house, its a big enough place and only in one room...rest of place is mint....idyllic even, we appear to be middle class professionals......ive got a gardener thrown in with the rent ffs....but I know what risks im takin and it don't sit well......problem is im more addicted to growin than smoking and ill be fuked if im stopping atm pus the income is handy......I decide whats harmful to my kids and growing a few plants in a sealed room is ok....I don't need society to tell me how to behave so its a risk I take.....we should be the judge of whats safe to do around the kids but we need to look at it honestly an say yeah...im takin risaks so how do I manage that risk....there the key to all of this...be safe friends


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

zVice said:


> It's why a lot of good people stopped coming round these parts, myself included. Placed turned into scum city


ha ha that's why I stayed lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> .....fuck coco....its geting some sort of grey mold over the top between waterings....


Ive had that with coco when they are small, it sorts itself out once they a bit taller, thing is a bacteria in the coco husk that grows when damp. Mine will sort itself once i got from CFL to MH. Well it did last time anyway.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seems to me everyone on here loves their children that is not in doubt, I raised the topic last night cos I grow with kids in house, its a big enough place and only in one room...rest of place is mint....idyllic even, we appear to be middle class professionals......ive got a gardener thrown in with the rent ffs....but I know what risks im takin and it don't sit well......problem is im more addicted to growin than smoking and ill be fuked if im stopping atm pus the income is handy......I decide whats harmful to my kids and growing a few plants in a sealed room is ok....I don't need society to tell me how to behave so its a risk I take.....we should be the judge of whats safe to do around the kids but we need to look at it honestly an say yeah...im takin risaks so how do I manage that risk....there the key to all of this...be safe friends


I can't really take part in this argue meant zeddd cos I ain't got kids.....but if I did I think they'd have to go cos the plants te goin fuckin no where lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I can't really take part in this argue meant zeddd cos I ain't got kids.....but if I did I think they'd have to go cos the plants te goin fuckin no where lol


I've not got kids either and I use another house for doing my shizzle in. Luxury and more expensive but worth it for the bit of separation peace of mind.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I can't really take part in this argue meant zeddd cos I ain't got kids.....but if I did I think they'd have to go cos the plants te goin fuckin no where lol


youd prob shame us all and stop, u seem like a hard workin man ...ummm you do know about women tho eh? things can change in a month when they decide its time to have kids.....lololol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

doubt I could score these days looking like this.........birds don't dig ginger do they


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2014)

Morning all, see its round 2 with Ice n rambo already lol, when are you 2 just gonna give it up n finally book yaselves into a marriage counsellor? lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

The only reason I'm not growing in my house again is because of my kids bless em...god do I love em but fuck me do they cause me some hasstle Lol....tbh tho I'd start again here if it wasn't for the Mrs actually....don't make us bad dads my grows have always been hidden from the kids theyve never seen it and them grows have paid for a lot of shit that they have...its a tough one when it comes down to the babylon...if u use your grow money to better your life id say it makes us good people man...fuck the police and the cunts who come with em....grow your own and increase that income


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The only reason I'm not growing in my house again is because of my kids bless em...god do I love em but fuck me do they cause me some hasstle Lol....tbh tho I'd start again here if it wasn't for the Mrs actually....don't make us bad dads my grows have always been hidden from the kids theyve never seen it and them grows have paid for a lot of shit that they have...its a tough one when it comes down to the babylon...if u use your grow money to better your life id say it makes us good people man...fuck the police and the cunts who come with em....grow your own and increase that income


fuk da polise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7-TTWgiYL4


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

I fukin love it when you talk like that mate, the Babylon pretty much sums up whats wrong with this world.....nice one mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Hahaha straight outta Compton lmao....well time to spark up some sunday morning delights me thinks with a nice rosie lee  what u vaping this sunny morning zedd


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol when I was kid there was a yardie who lived next door to us once the police came round and he was out on the front calling em Babylon and all sorts o thought it was funny as fuck and the names kinda stuck Lol and my heavy listing to reggae music


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seems to me everyone on here loves their children that is not in doubt, I raised the topic last night cos I grow with kids in house, its a big enough place and only in one room...rest of place is mint....idyllic even, we appear to be middle class professionals......ive got a gardener thrown in with the rent ffs....but I know what risks im takin and it don't sit well......problem is im more addicted to growin than smoking and ill be fuked if im stopping atm pus the income is handy......I decide whats harmful to my kids and growing a few plants in a sealed room is ok....I don't need society to tell me how to behave so its a risk I take.....we should be the judge of whats safe to do around the kids but we need to look at it honestly an say yeah...im takin risaks so how do I manage that risk....there the key to all of this...be safe friends


smartest thing you've said to date zeddd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha straight outta Compton lmao....well time to spark up some sunday morning delights me thinks with a nice rosie lee  what u vaping this sunny morning zedd


lmao @ straight out of Compton haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol old nwa.....first thing that popped into me head.. what u on with today then prolapse?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Work lol but once I get home I have some mysterious blueberry smelling delight. how about yourself?.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Work well ya ain't doin much are ye lolol..nothing much mate having a nice lazy Sunday just puffin on a fatty right now might have a few qwiso rips aswell fuck it,its Sunday lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

I manage ppl or atleast that's what
Im suppose to do but tbh duty managers do that for me so I swivel on a chair all day complaining about how bored I am haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh another note I ordered the canna range the last day even the boost to see how it is since ghb sings its praise n next run ill compare it with Triacontanol (triaboost) which alot of ppl have concluded that that's the "secret" ingredient...big price difference between the 2.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha straight outta Compton lmao....well time to spark up some sunday morning delights me thinks with a nice rosie lee  what u vaping this sunny morning zedd


exodus cheese,smokin a nice few j s of it too, takin the mrs and kids out for pizza cos I feel guilty for growing around them, not sure the pizza will ease the guilt but whats a man to do but try...what u got on shawnybizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Haha conjuring plans up stroking a white cat Lol can't fault ya mate...every time some one comes in your clicking weed forums and grow videos off lmao

@ zedd pizza to ease the guilt aye lol mad how the system can make you feel for doing something completly harmless aint it...mmmm love a bit a fresh pizza ...canna beat a nice a j I love em I can't wait till I'm back in work might be able to afford me a volcano  today I'll mostly be doing fuck all Lol apart from the Sunday roast if course


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> smartest thing you've said to date zeddd


fuk u.........


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

Cookies and Widow x amnesia doobs for me today. going to get baaaaaked to watch the footy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Mmmm cookies sound gooood some a that gsc Lol....what's the amnesia like ive got some.blueberry x amnesia beans I can't wait to pop they look very sativa little.small light colored ones..

@ relax let.us know how the tria goes if u end up getting it like can't see it making much difference tho matey ..

@zedd have u heard of OG tea? Its a compost tea mixture suppose to be pretty good don't know the price of it tho...I've always wanted to go organic it just seems.like a lot of extra work tho


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

just killed the thrip prob and the cheese and livers that were affected are commin back strong, one of the fans was droppin off at night so I turned em all on full 24hr and 2 weeks later nearly all gone, I wont use pesticide so enviro change is only option


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

The amnesia cross smells so piney offensive, almost a bit licorice sort of tang, not quite that full on cat piss haze smell from a good amnesia, gets you high like a haze though.

Freebie seeds so wasnt arsed but they turned out very hazy and frosty. Surprised the freebies did so well.

Get those beans a poppin man


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

is anyone stoned on this thread....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVonyVSQoM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

My deep blue x liver freebies are turning out to be my fav. Might do all deep blue x liver next run n just have one fem (critical kush or lsd) for safety.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> is anyone stoned on this thread....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVonyVSQoM


Nope, im enduring the daily struggle to find a bag that aint complete shit like the last 3 ive had ffs


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

So high. Squinting at TV and it not even midday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nope, im enduring the daily struggle to find a bag that aint complete shit like the last 3 ive had ffs


try living in Ireland mate its 90% shite n if its good ur paying 50 for 2.5 ish if its sprayed 50 for 3.0. The bluberry smelling stuff I got isn't even popcorn bud its Asian Willy bud MOTHER FUCKING MICROSCOPIC. But it packs a punch..shit better for 2.8 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> try living in Ireland mate its 90% shite n if its good ur paying 50 for 2.5 ish if its sprayed 50 for 3.0. The bluberry smelling stuff I got isn't even popcorn bud its Asian Willy bud MOTHER FUCKING MICROSCOPIC. But it packs a punch..shit better for 2.8 lol


Fuck that, maybe you should jump on a boat, come over here n pretend to be a pikey, they love giving out money n houses to people, just providing you werent born here/paid your way/paid taxes etc lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> dont worry ice this will be my last post for a good time or untill you get nicked n ya kids get taken off the ex mum n dad junkies who are still hooked on subutex and now cooking n selling crack, you are scum simples.


bahahaha go get a life, and cary on trying to rip ya pals like indi and whatnot, shit man u was even bangnin on about getting into his missus,,,

ur no pal, ur a no life dosser,like indid just said we parent our own kids and i think a hid bulb on 18 hrs a day is riskier than sum water and bicarb baking in a ladle,

CUNT. urjust bitter coz u aint getting ni pills no nothing u little dossing CUNT

now have a nice day coz its sunday and uve got absolutely nothing, u TRAMP. whil i sit and watch a nice 1" 3d movie with my family,which u cant do coz yer a cunt and they cant stand yeh.








morning ladies how are we

indi..using old id,, now im getting confuddled


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> So high. Squinting at TV and it not even midday


......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck that, maybe you should jump on a boat, come over here n pretend to be a pikey, they love giving out money n houses to people, just providing you werent born here/paid your way/paid taxes etc lmao


yeah we have the same problem over here only we give them alot more money...ALOT MORE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2967102......


the everly brothers were just as bad haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

infact im gonna edit this post it was much the similar to your previous post more insults.

ice i dont like you and you dont like me i dont agree with what you are doing with children in the house but they are not my kids so crack on excuse the pun.

i would apreciate if you could stop mentioning my name every other post i really dont see why you would when you quite clearly dont like me, i have not mentioned your name since i told you exactly what i think of you months ago, i dont mention you because you mean nothing to me you dont even enter my head unless i see you talking shit bout me.

as for indi n the bullshit you keep sprouting its playground shit at best what are you trying to make him not my friend lol indi isnt just a username n a few pm's to me ive met up with the man many times, drank with him, smoked with him been invited to his home to eat with his family he is also very intelligent and knows i never have or never would rip him off and i never have or would be anything but respectful and polite to his wife.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Look, ur both pyropuffs now build a mother fucking bridge n get over it lads. More fucking drama than Eastenders

Thought this thread was for complaining about our women n gardening.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

happy sunday afternoon in here i see, fuck sake i come on here to get away from the wife bitching at home but u lot on here are worse, fucking load of fairies it all handbags at 10 paces, have u nothing better to do than spend ages typing out full paragraph fuckin arguments lol
c'mon lads we all supposed to be mates in here and in here for the same thing, to talk about growing and a bit of banter. 


anyway how are we all today? whats the plans? im gonna get the housework done then get baked till dinner time, have a munch then baked again till bed


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

i agree its fucking pathetic on my side as much as his, but its hard not to reply when people are talking shit of you, and theres not much else you can do when you live hundreds of miles apart?

i dont like him n he dont like me im quite happy to leave it at that, if he can stop mentioning my name every second post.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm just chuffin on a bit a this house is nice n tidy littlen in bed having snooze...chill time alrigggght


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Hahahaha @ handbags at ten paces haha.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

Go and get some weed & watch the footie thats my sunday done  Everybody okay ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Go and get some weed & watch the footie thats my sunday done  Everybody okay ?


yeah im waiting on the game, do love being able to stream any game on ya pc, scorecast rolla?

ill have a couple 3-2 spurs erickson fgs and 2-0 spurs bentaleb fgs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

I wanna know when yorkstars gonna mek me a dabber anyway I'm.sick of hot knifing my qwiso over a bong.lmao and.too tight/skint to buy one...who's playin today then rolla not really into footy tbh I like to see my home team.do well and England but that's about it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Never been into it myself either...something about a load of over paid metrosexuals running after one another just doesn't appeal to me lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

What's up lads it's been a awhile, so long infact I don't even know who most of you slags are in here, I have a feeling there maybe some old members still about but using different names? Guess I missed the yearly tin hat convention lol

Wondering if anybody has come across a clone only that seems to be a cross of either exo and livers or some other cheese or maybe even just a different pheno from years ago?
The old fart I'm having the cut off reckons he's had it since about 2002 but doesn't know what it is, he had some other clone only's but decided this cut was for him and since having it has been calling it cheesy livers? 
I've seen it growing and it looks like it could be either with the classic leaf and bud structure that both the cheese an the livers carries, I rubbed a leaf and got a mix of musky and sweet, originally I thought it would be one or the other now I'm not so sure, I've grown both the livers and exo and it smells different to both but very similar at the same time!

so what ya reckon lads? I got some cuts of it coming in a couple of weeks and will grow it out the grow after next as I don't think the cuts will be ready in time to mother up and clone for the next run, anybody come across this in past in years the high is supposed to be like the livers and exo??? 

Fooking baffles me but the strain looks and smells way to good to pass up on them, and I took a cut or 2 as payment for a job lol so you knows they're going in the tent when I get them.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuck me aint seen Dragon about for ageeeeeees LOL how you been man .... Ive heard of a strain called cheesy blues mate but it was in seed form , might be a snip from that , not sure who made it though , might be one of the breeders boys strains , i aint sure man ... 



W Dragon said:


> What's up lads it's been a awhile, so long infact I don't even know who most of you slags are in here, I have a feeling there maybe some old members still about but using different names? Guess I missed the yearly tin hat convention lol
> 
> Wondering if anybody has come across a clone only that seems to be a cross of either exo and livers or some other cheese or maybe even just a different pheno from years ago?
> The old fart I'm having the cut off reckons he's had it since about 2002 but doesn't know what it is, he had some other clone only's but decided this cut was for him and since having it has been calling it cheesy livers?
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> happy sunday afternoon in here i see, fuck sake i come on here to get away from the wife bitching at home but u lot on here are worse, fucking load of fairies it all handbags at 10 paces, have u nothing better to do than spend ages typing out full paragraph fuckin arguments lol
> c'mon lads we all supposed to be mates in here and in here for the same thing, to talk about growing and a bit of banter.
> 
> 
> anyway how are we all today? whats the plans? im gonna get the housework done then get baked till dinner time, have a munch then baked again till bed


Quiet day indoors, gotta try n find a bag of weed that will actually get me stoned for a change then sorting the plants out later tonight


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

nice to see you drag its been a while how are you doing mate ? hope all is good . Not to sure about your clone situation mate . to be honest it could really be anything . throw some photos if you get the chance to take any be intresting to have a look. & sambo ill go for agbonlahaor 2-0 spurs .


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

& Drag check out underground originals seeds they do some crosses of the exo x blues i believe .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

well house work is done and so is my 2nd fatty of the day, dogs been walked now its time to bring the bong out, think i might stick the xbox on and blow some zombies up as well.
@sae hope u get something decent m8, i can get a steady supply of banging blue cheese, if ur ever stuck give me a shout im sure i could sort something for ya.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fuck me aint seen Dragon about for ageeeeeees LOL how you been man .... Ive heard of a strain called cheesy blues mate but it was in seed form , might be a snip from that , not sure who made it though , might be one of the breeders boys strains , i aint sure man ...


Fookinghell rob has been too long mate! you still posting but with different names? not recognizing many on here at the mo.
All good my end mate actually maybe the best it's been in years, life seems to be going right for a change at the mo got a new gaff that I can grow in and do as I please and things never been better between me and the misses, things happening in the real world Id rather not say about on here just yet but good news all the way around an my end mate.
How have you been and how's life been treating ya mate? need to sort out to stay in touch away from riu!

With the cut mate I have no idea he's a proper old fart and reckons it years old, which I believe as I'd take it eitherway off him looking and smelling the way it does, the only reason I'm getting a cut is because I did some work for him and had to go in his growroom to do some of it, the money would have been better but I don't mind I racked up a few favours with him now lol and he is an old man so I feel i'm doing a good deed at the same time.

Aye I did come across a few crosses whilst searching the internet mainly underground originals and even though some of the descriptions match the dates are well out? oh well suppose I may just have to grow it to find out.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well house work is done and so is my 2nd fatty of the day, dogs been walked now its time to bring the bong out, think i might stick the xbox on and blow some zombies up as well.
> @sae hope u get something decent m8, i can get a steady supply of banging blue cheese, if ur ever stuck give me a shout im sure i could sort something for ya.


Cool, may well take you up on that lol, whats the prices/weights?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

should of put fucking money on the lanky string of piss AHHHHH !!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> nice to see you drag its been a while how are you doing mate ? hope all is good . Not to sure about your clone situation mate . to be honest it could really be anything . throw some photos if you get the chance to take any be intresting to have a look. & sambo ill go for agbonlahaor 2-0 spurs .


I'm good cheers rolla mate, how you been keeping? no pics I'm afraid and even if i did have them they look like livers or cheese lol not very helpful I know mate, I haven't got them yet only confirmed I'd take them off him yesterday and they will prob be a good couple of weeks away the mad old bastard is using lights from the 80's i think lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

Prices on that gary ?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

Really talking prices?

PM that shit?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

@sae pm'd ya m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Really talking prices?
> 
> PM that shit?



already ahead of ya m8 i aint stupid enough to do that shit


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

Im not bad drags thanks life has been smooth last few months thank fuck . How long for is anybody's guess lol . Glad your good pall nice to have another sheep shagger in the thread lolol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

Wales is the Motherland


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

Rolla u got a pm m8


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Wales is the Motherland



That's why they call it GODS COUNTRY lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Rolla u got a pm m8


hey man did that arrive today?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hey man did that arrive today?



Its sunday u twat there is no post on Sunday lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Hahaha sorry mate Im working...usually don't work Sundays so i keep mistaking it for a Monday.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

I think we should all pull our finger out of our ass & lets take this thread to the next cannabis cup in the dam . hook up with DST . We would have a ball .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

@ Dragon, why didn't u contact me ?, I'm only up the valley, could av sorted ya. PS, I'm also an "old fart" ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> That's why they call it GODS COUNTRY lol


. . & that's why they wrote " we'll keep a welcome in the hillside", coz they don't want you in there fucking houses !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

same goes for me drag if your ever in need im not far .


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

so ice ..what was said about my missus.....?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/300618574475?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=95&device=m&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95

Need a speed controller for this big dutty rvk what ya rekon to this bad boy?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Fookinghell rob has been too long mate! you still posting but with different names? not recognizing many on here at the mo.
> All good my end mate actually maybe the best it's been in years, life seems to be going right for a change at the mo got a new gaff that I can grow in and do as I please and things never been better between me and the misses, things happening in the real world Id rather not say about on here just yet but good news all the way around an my end mate.
> How have you been and how's life been treating ya mate? need to sort out to stay in touch away from riu!



Not been using any other names matey , just dont really post here anymore like alot of the people from back in our time on riu LOL 
I recently got back on here but from what im reading lately i dunno if that was a good idea ! glad life is turning around man , ill pm you soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/300618574475?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=95&device=m&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95
> 
> Need a speed controller for this big dutty rvk what ya rekon to this bad boy?



them work fine shawney i got one on my rvk atm and have had for about 6 weeks

and indi, ask sambo hes menna be yer pal belive what u want i said what was said. enough said. u know i used to talk to hi in his drug addled state so use yer imgination,

like i said he just uses everyone and he was gunna hav u over if it had gone well,, but again belive what u want.

im not interested no more i really aint.sik of the drama and inbetween decroratin new gaf i just cant be asred, he startd the shit but he gets that fuked up be forgets his hour long rants on the phone.


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Not been using any other names matey , just dont really post here anymore like alot of the people from back in our time on riu LOL
> I recently got back on here but from what im reading lately i dunno if that was a good idea ! glad life is turning around man , ill pm you soon


pretty fukin amazing that the thread has survived without you guys.........ahhhhh the old days....them were the days lmao


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> them work fine shawney i got one on my rvk atm and have had for about 6 weeks
> 
> and indi, ask sambo hes menna be yer pal belive what u want i said what was said. enough said. u know i used to talk to hi in his drug addled state so use yer imgination,
> 
> ...


rambos not said shit to me mate, so perhaps its comin from you for some reason....I will take a lot but leave my missus out of your arguments, and yeah people do talk about my wife im used to it....many scraps over her. ive floored 2 geezas in the pub and fronted many others and have zero tolerance......I met Rambo in the pub with my mrs.....within the hour there was a cunt hanging round us tryin to start a fight askin who was with her, cameras everywhere and I was preparing for kick off....Rambo told the geeza to fuk off (the other geeza is a known fighter) and he did. He phoned me up to give me money.....he was a complete gentleman with my wife and family ......pls don't start this kinda trouble mate its fighting talk


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> pretty fukin amazing that the thread has survived without you guys.........ahhhhh the old days....them were the days lmao


. . . Aye, you can go shove em right up yer aris !


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

@Baz and Rolla cheers lads I really appreciate it! I've been after a livers cut lads and don't know who has what and even who most are on here these days lol everyone seems to changed there names and I been away a while now, 

If anyone has got a livers cut they could part with I'd be more than happy to pay for it and the postage £60 would love to have her back for me next run abd the one after just incase the clones im getting aren't that good, I rate the livers above all the others just love the high and taste and no para no matter how much ya smoke.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> rambos not said shit to me mate, so perhaps its comin from you for some reason....I will take a lot but leave my missus out of your arguments, and yeah people do talk about my wife im used to it....many scraps over her. ive floored 2 geezas in the pub and fronted many others and have zero tolerance......I met Rambo in the pub with my mrs.....within the hour there was a cunt hanging round us tryin to start a fight askin who was with her, cameras everywhere and I was preparing for kick off....Rambo told the geeza to fuk off (the other geeza is a known fighter) and he did. He phoned me up to give me money.....he was a complete gentleman with my wife and family ......pls don't start this kinda trouble mate its fighting talk


I wish some one would chat up my mrs, no , honest, i'le pay ya !


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Not been using any other names matey , just dont really post here anymore like alot of the people from back in our time on riu LOL
> I recently got back on here but from what im reading lately i dunno if that was a good idea ! glad life is turning around man , ill pm you soon


LOL it'll never be as good as when we were all on here mate, seems alot of the oldys have given up on it, prob too many handbag wars lol

yeah give me a pm mate and we'll have to sort out via skype oe email or something?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . & that's why they wrote " we'll keep a welcome in the hillside", coz they don't want you in there fucking houses !


Us welsh are great mate we love everybody aslong as theyre not in front of us or around us or................scrap that yep were cunts lol but we will share our sheep with a few of the special ones lol


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

I got too many livers cuts for the veg room...............the last 2 are just rooting....that's 29 out of 30.....what to do....ummmmm


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Us welsh are great mate we love everybody aslong as theyre not in front of us or around us or................scrap that yep were cunts lol but we will share our sheep with a few of the special ones lol


If u have a bit of smoke 4 me, you can come & pick one up m8 !


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> I got too many livers cuts for the veg room...............the last 2 are just rooting....that's 29 out of 30.....what to do....ummmmm[/QUOTE
> 
> I could relieve you of one mate? £60
> Not a great deal of money but a decent takeaway mate have a think about it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeh this thread has certainly taken a nose dive its not the same thread that made me want to join up that's for sure....well thing with mate he don't wanna run 1200 watt so I said fuck it then not worth it...gonna turn a wardrobe into a grow box 1 plant scrog it for 8 weeks'ish hopefully pull a nice yield...600 watt cooltube big fan will keep that cool enough...I'm just thinking how am I gonna light proof it any ideas chaps?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> LOL it'll never be as good as when we were all on here mate,
> 
> 
> > bloody oldies...always living in the past..lol.....the best is yet to come mate.....the age of the lemon.....loooool
> ...


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Us welsh are great mate we love everybody aslong as theyre not in front of us or around us or................scrap that yep were cunts lol but we will share our sheep with a few of the special ones lol


I dunno man, when we go to South Wales everyone talks a bit different..


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> If u have a bit of smoke 4 me, you can come & pick one up m8 !


I haven't got any smoke at the mo mate and the stuff i have available to buy is pretty shocking when you see what you get for the money. 
Unfortunately I'm down to offering cash as that's all i got at the mo meself mate for about another 5-6wks.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> rambos not said shit to me mate, so perhaps its comin from you for some reason....I will take a lot but leave my missus out of your arguments, and yeah people do talk about my wife im used to it....many scraps over her. ive floored 2 geezas in the pub and fronted many others and have zero tolerance......I met Rambo in the pub with my mrs.....within the hour there was a cunt hanging round us tryin to start a fight askin who was with her, cameras everywhere and I was preparing for kick off....Rambo told the geeza to fuk off (the other geeza is a known fighter) and he did. He phoned me up to give me money.....he was a complete gentleman with my wife and family ......pls don't start this kinda trouble mate its fighting talk


hmmmmmm is your bird really that fit???


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I dunno man, when we go to South Wales everyone talks a bit different..


slightly less inbred maybe? lol 
I have family in the valleys and fair do's the language barrier does get a bit confusing with the mix of welsh and english but we manage, grunting seems to get us through most convo's lol


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> indikat said:
> 
> 
> > I got too many livers cuts for the veg room...............the last 2 are just rooting....that's 29 out of 30.....what to do....ummmmm[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I haven't got any smoke at the mo mate and the stuff i have available to buy is pretty shocking when you see what you get for the money.
> Unfortunately I'm down to offering cash as that's all i got at the mo meself mate for about another 5-6wks.


No worries, half of what u offerd then if u want, Indi will sort you otherwise, he's a top bloke.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > I believe your a mate of rambos...? sure man pm me
> ...


----------



## indikat (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmmmmm is your bird really that fit???


 lmao writhing on the floor wandering why your worlds gone fukin red ha ha no mate shes an old boot ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> ..I'm just thinking how am I gonna light proof it any ideas chaps?




Silicone seal all the joints and then just hang a sheet of light proof poly over the door, job done.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> pretty fukin amazing that the thread has survived without you guys.........ahhhhh the old days....them were the days lmao


aint even getting into that discussion ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > LOL it'll never be as good as when we were all on here mate,
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > I believe your a mate of rambos...? sure man pm me
> ...


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

Hit me up rob !. Yahoo .


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Hit me up rob !. Yahoo .


just have


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

indikat said:


> []I believe your a mate of rambos...? sure man pm me


he is indi, a good friend of mine.

@robbie you fucker that did make me lololol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> he is indi, a good friend of mine.
> 
> @robbie you fucker that did make me lololol



Your a good friend of mine mate and have been for best part of 5-6 yrs .... even though you are a cunt lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/300618574475?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=95&device=m&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95
> 
> Need a speed controller for this big dutty rvk what ya rekon to this bad boy?


same one i use m8 and it does the job spot on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Silicone seal all the joints and then just hang a sheet of light proof poly over the door, job done.


Yeh gonna seal up.the corners they but sae.of that white sheeting and cover the inside if hinges and overlap the doors should be a treat man..



Garybhoy11 said:


> same one i use m8 and it does the job spot on


Sweet canna go wrong for 7 butty mate..does it.make any humming noises ur owt? Pm mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweet canna go wrong for 7 butty mate..does it.make any humming noises ur owt? Pm mate


no mate it is silent ive not heard a noise from the controller and been using it a cpl months now, 

and ive replied to ur pm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Sweet I'm gonna get one of them next week the and a few clip.on fans I know their shit but gotta think about space....sound gaz


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wogwarn muffa feckers wots goin down av I missed much lol dont start on me ive only just seen united lose to chelsea lol wot a load of bollox we am avin haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wogwarn muffa feckers wots goin down av I missed much lol dont start on me ive only just seen united lose to chelsea lol wot a load of bollox we am avin haha


Keep yer sweed down, Ice is on the warpath !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol fuck me get it on lol sambo were ya at ?? Lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone smoked blue cheese b4? Got some there n it smells like one of em pens that smell of blueberry propper smelly.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone smoked blue cheese b4? Got some there n it smells like one of em pens that smell of blueberry propper smelly.



im smoking on some tasty blue cheese right now, it has got a nice fruity smell mixed in with the cheese, dont know what the fuck ur talking about pens tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Aye.love a bit a blue cheese ive smoked many a strain its so hard to pick a fave nut its defo up there with the best of em tho grapefruits a nice 1 aswell...I just love all the different variety in smells and tastes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im smoking on some tasty blue cheese right now, it has got a nice fruity smell mixed in with the cheese, dont know what the fuck ur talking about pens tho lol


 its all over the country down here bud haha. Don't tell me U never owned one of em pens lol shit smells really blueberry more pungent than the normal blueberry smell that's why I compare it to the pen haha


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

Got some cracking blueberry seeds coming from across the pond eskobar blueberry x F2'S guy said it its some of the best blueberry he has ever grew .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

F2s aye hopefully youl get the nive pheno then mate sounds nice man I got some bluesxamnesia but gonna wait a while before any of them cracked seeds are slow


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

well 2morro is the last feed for the exo and big bang, followed by 2 weeks ripen, the purps i got going will be an extra 1-2 weeks as its a more sativa leaning strain


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25772431


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

The seized coins are suppose to be going to auction.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/01/feds-ready-to-auction-off-25-million-in-silk-road-bitcoin/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuckin ell $120m worth of bit coins on his personal.computer just shows how well.that place was doing I'm just gutted I didn't.buy any DMT extractimg it sounds hard man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

I never grew the balls to get anything off there wish id got a nice mix of es n some quality coke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeh it took me a while to grow a pair like but once u make a first order u can't stop man lol...just a shame incident buy anything else than hash and weed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it took me a while to grow a pair like but once u make a first order u can't stop man lol...just a shame incident buy anything else than hash and weed lol


hahaha a few friends got their green weekly off there always went for a selection of a few reminded me of selection boxes haha. Id have gone mad back in the day n seeing how it was packaged made it pretty safe tbh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeh it was sound the packaging was pro as fuck man its a shame its gone man was a good old place the selection of drugs was unreal man haha no wonder we all loved it


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

The silkroad was quality had some great hashes from there that i'll probably never see again, used to love spanishflys stuff for the price and speed of delivery


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys new farmer here from Sunderland, thought i would pop in and say hi.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome flashback, what you got on the grow at the mo then mate anything good? 

Not a bad bunch of lads in here but ya gotta have a thick skin and be ready to swing your handbag at a moments notice lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it safe to come out yet? Are ic3 and sambo around lol! What's happenin lads


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mg were yow bin hiding lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

evening Hg, hows tricks? its quietened down a bit now think ice and sambo are away licking there wounds lmao,
hows ur girls looking mate, im feeding the 8 week strains there last feed before 2 weeks ripen tomorrow, not long now i can almost taste them already lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 19, 2014)

hahahaha Take cover lads  HANDBAGS!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> F2s aye hopefully youl get the nive pheno then mate sounds nice man I got some bluesxamnesia but gonna wait a while before any of them cracked seeds are slow


Those from eskobar aswell ?? i have some amnesia x blue berry from him


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 19, 2014)

its ok boys ive tucked me handbag into me manbag lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening Hg, hows tricks? its quietened down a bit now think ice and sambo are away licking there wounds lmao,
> hows ur girls looking mate, im feeding the 8 week strains there last feed before 2 weeks ripen tomorrow, not long now i can almost taste them already lol


Been workin all weekend m8 so I'm shattered, goina have a few beer and a few j's now tho. Yeah I posted a few pics ther last night I think, ther lookin good m8 the livers is lookin better then the exo tbh. Mine are gettin the pk boost now, goin let them go 9 or 9 an a half weeks so won't be starting ripen till 7 or 7 and a half weeks. I think the times goin quick too, must be cos I'm workin tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its ok boys ive tucked me handbag into me manbag lol


Are u ok now m8????

lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

yeah ive been using pk since week 3, 2morro will be the last for the exo and big bang tho wud love to let it go longer but i need the smoke im fed up buying it.
i seen ur pics the other night they were looking nice and healthy,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

sambo you not growing at min mate ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> The silkroad was quality had some great hashes from there that i'll probably never see again, used to love spanishflys stuff for the price and speed of delivery


Spanishfly was the best loved his Pakistani hash so.soft and creamy Yeh its a shame I'll most probernly see it ever again lol



RobbieP said:


> Those from eskobar aswell ?? i have some amnesia x blue berry from him


I won them mate don't know the original source tbh all I was told is there a DJ shortz blueberry x amnesia unknown...Ghb has a few of em so you might see him do something with em that would be good to see


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Are u ok now m8????
> 
> lmfao


im ok mate shed me tears dried me eyes n just moving on lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> sambo you not growing at min mate ?


long story robbo ill pm ya


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah ive been using pk since week 3, 2morro will be the last for the exo and big bang tho wud love to let it go longer but i need the smoke im fed up buying it.
> i seen ur pics the other night they were looking nice and healthy,


I usually start it week 4 or 5, I'd probly pull the exo sooner if ready but ther at the back of the room and these are big fuckin plants so think ill just pull them all at once, over a couple of days


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im ok mate shed me tears dried me eyes n just moving on lmfao


Thats the spirit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

How long do u lot run your pk for I use to go 2 week with it around week 6


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How long do u lot run your pk for I use to go 2 week with it around week 6


i usually use pk for about 3-4 weeks from week 3 onwards till i stop all nutes and start ripen for 2 weeks, 1 week water then chop.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How long do u lot run your pk for I use to go 2 week with it around week 6


many different opinons on pk bizz, bottle guidelines say to use it for one week only at wk 5 i think, i personally use to use it from wk 3ish to wk 6 but each to there own.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh right so you batter em with pk then I think the most I've ran it for was 3 week and that was on a 12 week flower Lol do u think u get a bit more frost production using it longer?

Aye each to their own alright I suppose I little extra can't do any harm lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i usually use pk for about 3-4 weeks from week 3 onwards till i stop all nutes and start ripen for 2 weeks, 1 week water then chop.


Fuck the 1 week water lol, I run ripen till I chop pretty much. If the tanks are empty a day or two before chop then I'll just fill with water out of laziness


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 19, 2014)

im personally talking on weed i would take down on 8 wks, i would use pk up to wk 6 from wk 3ish then ripen till 8 or a week more nutes n ripen from 7.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

dont know about much difference in frost production but i find it helps make the buds fill out more and quicker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeh u can defo tell when you start hittin em with the pk Ahh canna wait to get on it gonna start prepin the wardrobe out get it nice n cushy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah man sucks to be U haha

Séan hahahahah just messing bud


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Welcome flashback, what you got on the grow at the mo then mate anything good?
> 
> Not a bad bunch of lads in here but ya gotta have a thick skin and be ready to swing your handbag at a moments notice lol


My skin is as thick as a Rhinos bollock bag so no worries there mate . 

Im currently planning a small cupboard CFL grow for a couple of plants. Only going to start small so i can get the jist of things, dont want to spunk a fortune and then cock it up. Im just building up my shopping list then going to attack ebay during the week.

I normally smoke White Widow so most likely will get auto seeds and grow that as i've heard its pretty fool proof. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Ahh fuck off Lol u pay 50.notes for 2.5g of wet weed Lol 


Ohhhh fuck we got a cfl grower ohhhh fuck and autos lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh fuck off Lol u pay 50.notes for 2.5g of wet weed Lol
> 
> 
> Ohhhh fuck we got a cfl grower


Cfl auto grower, get it right ye bollox lol


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh fuck off Lol u pay 50.notes for 2.5g of wet weed Lol
> 
> 
> Ohhhh fuck we got a cfl grower


Is that frowned on like?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

you showed me hahaha


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> My skin is as thick as a Rhinos bollock bag so no worries there mate .
> 
> Im currently planning a small cupboard CFL grow for a couple of plants. Only going to start small so i can get the jist of things, dont want to spunk a fortune and then cock it up. Im just building up my shopping list then going to attack ebay during the week.
> 
> I normally smoke White Widow so most likely will get auto seeds and grow that as i've heard its pretty fool proof. Fingers crossed anyway.



fuck the autos m8 the smoke isnt anywhere close to what u will get if u get reg or fem seeds instead. get a fem white widow veg it for 3 weeks and flower u will get a better yield than u will from an auto and better smoke as well


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> fuck the autos m8 the smoke isnt anywhere close to what u will get if u get reg or fem seeds instead. get a fem white widow veg it for 3 weeks and flower u will get a better yield than u will from an auto and better smoke as well


Cheers for the tip mate, as i say its a whole new world to me this. I normlly just smoke it not grow it. I knew it was a good idea signing up as im f*cking useless.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeh and what size cfl u thinking if unwanna go small.just get a 250 or a 400 hid bulb man much better and denser buds


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh fuck off Lol u pay 50.notes for 2.5g of wet weed Lol
> 
> 
> Ohhhh fuck we got a cfl grower ohhhh fuck and autos lol


hahahah you win simple as shits crap around here alot of the time or sprayed...woe is me lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> Cheers for the tip mate, as i say its a whole new world to me this. I normlly just smoke it not grow it. I knew it was a good idea signing up as im f*cking useless.



and if u can ditch the cfls, and get a 250hps for 1 or 2 plants, better light penetration, cfls are good for props or vegging the odd plant, but over a full grow they are shite on there own


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahahah you win simple as shits crap around here alot of the time or sprayed...woe is me lol


Its all good fun mate...dunna worry you'll have your sweet homegrown soon bone dry crispy sticky tackle  plus homemade hash


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh and what size cfl u thinking if unwanna go small.just get a 250 or a 400 hid bulb man much better and denser buds


Well i was going to use a 300w duel spectrum cfl with a couple of little daft ones either side. If im honest with it being my first grow i didnt want to splash out a fortune and the hid's seem more expensive.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

ive got one of them 300w dual cfls like i said its good or my clone tent up till plants are about 3 weeks vegged or about 1ft tall, then its straight under the hps, ur more likely to get soft fluffy weightless buds with just a dual cfl for flowering


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> and if u can ditch the cfls, and get a 250hps for 1 or 2 plants, better light penetration, cfls are good for props or vegging the odd plant, but over a full grow they are shite on there own


Well i havent bought anything yet, just making my list and was going to get them this week so i suppose i can change my plan. If i got a hps am i right in saying i would need a red bulb nd a blue one?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

As the saying goes u get what u pay for mate....you can get a nice little 400 watt hps pretty cheap mate check eBay out and check the complete grow kits they do 

U want a metal.halide for veg and a hps for flower


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> Well i havent bought anything yet, just making my list and was going to get them this week so i suppose i can change my plan. If i got a hps am i right in saying i would need a red bulb nd a blue one?


you can get a duel spectrum 250w light mate , prob not much more than those fuck off massive eco bulb CFL's ...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> Well i was going to use a 300w duel spectrum cfl with a couple of little daft ones either side. If im honest with it being my first grow i didnt want to splash out a fortune and the hid's seem more expensive.


what a funny username.. 

lads is the plant is naturally cannabilising its self from bottom up...despite having full res of nutes would it make sense to stop feeding and let her finish out???....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Those CFLs can give off alot of heat aswell , because the ballast is built into the bulb


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> As the saying goes u get what u pay for mate....you can get a nice little 400 watt hps pretty cheap mate check eBay out and check the complete grow kits they do


Yeah mate ive heard that saying banded about quite a lot with growers  I just didnt want to blow a fortune for it to go tits up. Think i'll take a look the hps.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> Well i havent bought anything yet, just making my list and was going to get them this week so i suppose i can change my plan. If i got a hps am i right in saying i would need a red bulb nd a blue one?


u can get a mh and hps bulb, but if ur staying small with just a plant or 2 u would get away with just a dual spec hps, u can get half decent 250 or 400w hps kits on ebay for £50,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what a funny username..


Says the guy who wants to be the king of lemons  LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> you can get a duel spectrum 250w light mate , prob not much more than those fuck off massive eco bulb CFL's ...


ta for the info....its just a shame with so many weed farmers street weed is so shit...


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> you can get a duel spectrum 250w light mate , prob not much more than those fuck off massive eco bulb CFL's ...


Thanks mate, going to have a gander now.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Says the guy who wants to be the king of lemons  LOL


lol there's no wants to be squire......im sour.....damm sour.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ta for the info....its just a shame with so many weed farmers street weed is so shit...


street weed is fucking rammle aint it ... theres so many farmers but only a handfull of us that actually care what we smoke !


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> Yeah mate ive heard that saying banded about quite a lot with growers  I just didnt want to blow a fortune for it to go tits up. Think i'll take a look the hps.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250w-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Small-Lighting-Kit-Ballast-HPS-Lamp-Light-Reflector-/221334562026?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item33889164ea

i run 2 of these but mine are a 400 & 600w in my flower tent and they are great for the price ive had no probs so far. u cud use the bulb that coe with it all the way thru or buy a dual spec or mh to get the best out ur plants.

in fact heres a better one and with the same metal ballasts as mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250w-Grow-Light-Set-Kit-System-HPS-fits-grow-tent-/251183551950?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3a7bb4d5ce


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

fuck me i just been reading back on the thread ....... R.I.P Billy , ya silly cunt .... even though he was a div at timesand always out to make a quick buck i really got on with him and always had a laugh with him , he even helped me screw my council out of 3 grand LOL ... 

R.I.P mate god bless ya !


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> u can get a mh and hps bulb, but if ur staying small with just a plant or 2 u would get away with just a dual spec hps, u can get half decent 250 or 400w hps kits on ebay for £50,


Would this be ideal mate, no changing bulbs etc? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-Hydroponic-Grow-Light-Kit-HPS-Dual-Spectrum-Lamp-Reflector-Plastic-Ballast-/121107422525?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c32909d3d


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> Would this be ideal mate, no changing bulbs etc? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-Hydroponic-Grow-Light-Kit-HPS-Dual-Spectrum-Lamp-Reflector-Plastic-Ballast-/121107422525?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c32909d3d


yeah but try get one with a metal ballast rather than they nasty plastic ones, its safer


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't forget the 250w or 400w self ballasted mh bulbs £15
...mines working a treat.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> fuck me i just been reading back on the thread ....... R.I.P Billy , ya silly cunt .... even though he was a div at timesand always out to make a quick buck i really got on with him and always had a laugh with him , he even helped me screw my council out of 3 grand LOL ...
> 
> R.I.P mate god bless ya !


Mad ain't it Robbie, wer u about when he had his soft balck that everyone slated, that was funny, wernt that bad an old cunt tho


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> street weed is fucking rammle aint it ... theres so many farmers but only a handfull of us that actually care what we smoke !


yes mate it is fucking dyer....but as i found out in the gshop the other day...not only does no one care every one is greatly misinformed.....

i want into a circle if con-e-sor-s.....know a .onion for one of them....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmmmmm ^^^^ lol so u got em all in buckets now and out the coco?


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250w-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Small-Lighting-Kit-Ballast-HPS-Lamp-Light-Reflector-/221334562026?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item33889164ea
> 
> i run 2 of these but mine are a 400 & 600w in my flower tent and they are great for the price ive had no probs so far. u cud use the bulb that coe with it all the way thru or buy a dual spec or mh to get the best out ur plants.
> 
> in fact heres a better one and with the same metal ballasts as mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250w-Grow-Light-Set-Kit-System-HPS-fits-grow-tent-/251183551950?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3a7bb4d5ce


Forum died for me there couldn't reply. Would 250w be enough for 2 plants in this mate? We've just moved into a new house and in the spare bedroom there is this cupboard? 

Its fucking rank in there, i'll wait until our lass cleans it before i start whiting it.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Mad ain't it Robbie, wer u about when he had his soft balck that everyone slated, that was funny, wernt that bad an old cunt tho


yeah i bought some of the fuckin shit LOL


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yes mate it is fucking dyer....but as i found out in the gshop the other day...not only does no one care every one is greatly misinformed.....
> 
> i want into a circle if con-e-sor-s.....know a .onion for one of them....


All ive ever smoked is street weed, to be honest if my local lad never gave it up i would probably still be smoking it. 

Think its time to have a real smoke


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 19, 2014)

gonna have to put ya weed where ya mouth is soon lem lolol

i do agree about the greatly misinformed part tho some are not i even imformed let alone misinformed lol i member dropping a few oz of to people older than me n im 32 nearly, after telling em it was exo cheese n them raving on about it etc they where then sat talking n saying i member a great strain, best ive ever had ''what was its name bob'' oh yeah that was it ''indica'' fuck that indica was a great smoke lmfao i didnt have the heart to explain or tell em whats right prob just agreed took me cash n left....

we all grow or grew etc and have knowledge, but 90% out there yep as high as that i would say of smoker have no knowledge at all of strains or growing etc.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

That's looks like.plenty of.room.but.how u gonna extract the hot air?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2014)

It's rare if u get a bag round here and there able to tell u what strain it is or anything about it, it's always either "funk", "Chinese" or "homegrown" lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yes mate it is fucking dyer....but as i found out in the gshop the other day...not only does no one care every one is greatly misinformed.....
> 
> i want into a circle if con-e-sor-s.....know a .onion for one of them....


man , you need to be invited to the other forum i use, i dont have authority to invite ppl .. .. i got in by sheer fluke by knowing a breeder whos strains i was testing at the time ...


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's looks like.plenty of.room.but.how u gonna extract the hot air?


With CFL's i was lead to believe there wouldn't be much hot air and with it being such a small space open the door every now and again would be enough. Now with the thought of a hps im not so sure, ive been reading about dark room vents and just having the fan on 24/7 should be good enough to keep the temp down.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol funk.....now and again you get told some.details but its mostly Yeh I got.cheese Lol or stinky


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's rare if u get a bag round here and there able to tell u what strain it is or anything about it, it's always either "funk", "Chinese" or "homegrown" lol


i remember those days , used to get lads selling weed n when you asked what it was , they would say , just some dutch or just some english LOL WTF does that mean


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> With CFL's i was lead to believe there wouldn't be much hot air and with it being such a small space open the door every now and again would be enough. Now with the thought of a hps im not so sure, ive been reading about dark room vents and just having the fan on 24/7 should be good enough to keep the temp down.


mate , those big CFL's you where talking about get just as hot as a 250hps imo ... i used to have a 300w cfl when they 1st came out , might be diff now but mine used to give off shit loads of heat , not just from the bulb but from the plug part self ballast aswell


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> With CFL's i was lead to believe there wouldn't be much hot air and with it being such a small space open the door every now and again would be enough. Now with the thought of a hps im not so sure, ive been reading about dark room vents and just having the fan on 24/7 should be good enough to keep the temp down.


Hmmm then your room will end up stinking your gaff out I rekon man...can't u just put a little tent in your spare room?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

is it just me that keeps getting data base errors on here ?


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmm then your room will end up stinking your gaff out I rekon man...can't u just put a little tent in your spare room?


This is why im so pleased i signed up on here, reading bits and bobs from a google question makes me believe the whiff wont be so bad with a cfl, and fills me full of false ideas.

Hmmm, i think i might sack that cupboard now and plan to use the coal house in the garage which is 5x2 (naturally ive just filled the fucker to the rim with shit). Do you suggest buying one of those tent kits from ebay mate as i have to admit i was hoping to get away without the ventilation.

By the way cheers for all the help here lads.


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> is it just me that keeps getting data base errors on here ?


Me as well mate.


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> is it just me that keeps getting data base errors on here ?


no m8 its been happening a cpl weeks for everyone now, the site is fcked


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

even with CFLs plants will stink lol .. how strong depends on strain but they will stink regardless of what light ....


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> is it just me that keeps getting data base errors on here ?


no not just you rob isnt making lurking very easy lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Jan 19, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> This is why im so pleased i signed up on here, reading bits and bobs from a google question makes me believe the whiff wont be so bad with a cfl, and fills me full of false ideas.
> 
> Hmmm, i think i might sack that cupboard now and plan to use the coal house in the garage which is 5x2 (naturally ive just filled the fucker to the rim with shit). Do you suggest buying one of those tent kits from ebay mate as i have to admit i was hoping to get away without the ventilation.
> 
> By the way cheers for all the help here lads.


no matter what light u use ventilation is a majorly important part of growing u need good air circulation to give ur plants the optimal conditions, u will need an extractor fan and an oscillating fan at the very least


----------



## Flashback2006 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah had the fan on the list but as i say with it being a small project i read just opening the door every now and again would be enough. 

Scuppered my plans completely this now


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> no not just you rob isnt making lurking very easy lol


stop lurking then and lets have some fun.... lets pick a thread people are active in and go wind the fuckers up just like the old days lol .... uk growers unite !  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> stop lurking then and lets have some fun.... lets pick a thread people are active in and go wind the fuckers up just like the old days lol .... uk growers unite !  lol


lmao theres been some laughs over the years, member when i cunted off some mod n they shut the thread n everyone went to toke n talk they soon opened the thread back up lolol theres been a few mods try it in here over the years, rolli just tells em to fuck off them uk thread fuckers make me the most money contantly posting there shite lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lmao theres been some laughs over the years, member when i cunted off some mod n they shut the thread n everyone went to toke n talk they soon opened the thread back up lolol theres been a few mods try it in here over the years, rolli just tells em to fuck off them uk thread fuckers make me the most money contantly posting there shite lolol


hahaha yeah that was funny as fuck .. no mod tells us what to do !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2014)

rolli sent me a message in the reputation box thing a few months back now the yank twat said, '' is there ever a day when your not a dick'' lmfao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gonna have to put ya weed where ya mouth is soon lem lolol etc.


Rambo...i hope you fucking hold me to that....i got some off the kings cut comming down end of Jan...start of feb depending.....smells like straight lemon jif / cif....i swear on my kids lifes....it hurts your nose....

but i shall say no more .....come harvest time samples will be sent to the harshest of you critics for a full roasting....lets see if im as great as i think.....im excited...

p.s the only bud i have had from another grower was a small sample of cured dogg...and some uncured phsycho killer......both great but the point im making i understand the caliber of weed that you are smoking....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> man , you need to be invited to the other forum i use, i dont have authority to invite ppl .. .. i got in by sheer fluke by knowing a breeder whos strains i was testing at the time ...


its all good ill get there one day man....anything good from what you tested......anything cheesey?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> stop lurking then and lets have some fun.... lets pick a thread people are active in and go wind the fuckers up just like the old days lol .... uk growers unite !  lol


haha robbies got ca-honies ....yea boi


p.s weres chedz gone? Is he still trying to will that slh to grow lol....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

i was testing some c99 x's mate , they where both killer 

c99 x NL#5
c99 x outlaws gorilla grape


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i was testing some c99 x's mate , they where both killer
> 
> c99 x NL#5
> c99 x outlaws gorilla grape


unfortunatley ive only ever grown lemon strains.....buy i have read a fair bit about c99 its old school, yanks rave about it alongside the bubba so long as its pre 98 of course lol....

apart of me feels i have missed out....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> unfortunatley ive only ever grown lemon strains.....buy i have read a fair bit about c99 its old school, yanks rave about it alongside the bubba so long as its pre 98 of course lol....
> 
> apart of me feels i have missed out....


C99 x NL#5 is a lemon strain , dont feel left out , join in LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

I've done a bubba no pre98 tho Lol I wish it was from Humboldt seed lovely sweet smoke and great to grow ..I've never done a lemon strain but I've had a haze that stunk of lemon...mango and pineapple are nice aswell man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2014)

YO shawn facebook man if ya still about if not message me bowt that thing u was menner be doing,,,,


and lemon matey, u dont understand the calibre of what we run UNTIL u either run it yourself, which i dunno if u will with your holier than thow att or sum1 sends u sum in which case ur gunna be paying thru the nose

just if u send summert make sure its to folks who will actually sort u out bak, get yours first if ya can, 
people will tae ya for a mug otherwise lol

good night all, shitty suicdle sunday over.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've done a bubba no pre98 tho Lol I wish it was from Humboldt seed lovely sweet smoke and great to grow ..I've never done a lemon strain but I've had a haze that stunk of lemon...mango and pineapple are nice aswell man


ive got some pre 98 bubba kush x master kush seeds in my collection , grew one out once , wasnt a massive yielder , smelt like coffee and rubber lol , was quite potent tbh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 19, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive got some pre 98 bubba kush x master kush seeds in my collection , grew one out once , wasnt a massive yielder , smelt like coffee and rubber lol , was quite potent tbh.


fort u sold all ya seeds to jimmy mate?.. i was menner get summert of ya before u went on one, u still using skype n shit?



and yman, 2mg subbies are NOT 25p lol,,, 8mls are 4-5 qwid so divide that by 4 and thats ya price of a 2ml, the 0.4 yeh sure 25p lol..

was thikning wen u entioned it seemed cheap,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2014)

i aint on skype anymore man , im using yahoo now though . 
I got a different collection of seeds now man lol , been buying a fair few different types and strains to see which ones knock me out best


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2014)

Flashback2006 said:


> With CFL's i was lead to believe there wouldn't be much hot air and with it being such a small space open the door every now and again would be enough. Now with the thought of a hps im not so sure, ive been reading about dark room vents and just having the fan on 24/7 should be good enough to keep the temp down.


when I switched from CFL to 400wmh in an aircooled hood my temps dropped by like 2-4c


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YO shawn facebook man if ya still about if not message me bowt that thing u was menner be doing,,,,
> 
> 
> and lemon matey, u dont understand the calibre of what we run UNTIL u either run it yourself, which i dunno if u will with your holier than thow att or sum1 sends u sum in which case ur gunna be paying thru the nose
> ...


holier then thow lol.....yea i see that.....lol

fuck your clone onlys man i might try the exo just for the strong cheese smell....what most of you clone only saddos don't realise is, even if the cuts super dooper the weeds only ever as good as the grower.....regardless of genes.....

i seem to have a different attitude to some on here.....whilst i respect the reasons the clone only have survived so long.....im just sick of growing others shit.....its not personal enough for me......i don't want everyone elses clone only i want to find and produce my own clone only.....

leaders lead.......cunts follow.....

and ta for the advice on the sending as it goes some of the people i have in mind have sorted me already...and were kind enough to do so out of there own pockets..and have asked nothing in return.....the only nut i have to crack at the min is ghb.....daddy wants some of his sugar.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well post has been an still no samples have arrived, I'm fucking gutted and raging at same time, was posted on Thursday 1st class so I doubt it's gonna turn up now. 
I can believe someone wud sen a package that was stinking of weed, fuck it wa that bad he wouldnt take it into postie cos they wud smell it, he just dropped it in post box with a cpl stamps. 
Fuck fuck fuckity fuck fuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well post has been an still no samples have arrived, I'm fucking gutted and raging at same time, was posted on Thursday 1st class so I doubt it's gonna turn up now.
> I can believe someone wud sen a package that was stinking of weed, fuck it wa that bad he wouldnt take it into postie cos they wud smell it, he just dropped it in post box with a cpl stamps.
> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck fuck


We have all had it at some point mate, just be sensible and dont let that person send you anything anymore just in case y`know? Have you asked the person how it was packed n stuff?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2014)

rimmer he posted it KNOWING it was stinking and just posted it anwyays, ud be stringing up if u was expectin one.

question so im gunner be runninig 2 tents with 600 in each, rather than using 1x600 im gunner have a 400 and a 250 in each tent,
my question is this-what uses more 650 in 1 ballast or 620 made up of a 250 and a 400.

i know u cant get 650 ballast but im saying for example.,

its cool man lemon i understand wer your coming from attitude wise, the clone onlys just sell, simple as, buut even i got bored after smoking thru 6 oz of livers, i may even go a diffrent router wen up and running 100%

and the way ghb posts stuff i wouldnt WANT to much lmao


robbie pm me ya id on hre or ipt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rimmer he posted it KNOWING it was stinking and just posted it anwyays, ud be stringing up if u was expectin one.
> 
> question so im gunner be runninig 2 tents with 600 in each, rather than using 1x600 im gunner have a 400 and a 250 in each tent,
> my question is this-what uses more 650 in 1 ballast or 620 made up of a 250 and a 400.
> ...


Who did? everyone seems to know who this culprit is except me lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Morning fellas Gaz you'll be sound mate most.posites are geezers I'm sure where u are he sniffed it and took the fucker for himself the cunt... its a shame man u must be pooing it a bit but I'm.sure all will be ok matey ....ic3 why don't u just get 2 600s Lol .....we're on 2 day man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well post has been an still no samples have arrived, I'm fucking gutted and raging at same time, was posted on Thursday 1st class so I doubt it's gonna turn up now.
> I can believe someone wud sen a package that was stinking of weed, fuck it wa that bad he wouldnt take it into postie cos they wud smell it, he just dropped it in post box with a cpl stamps.
> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck fuck


fuck that for a buzz mate. Like séan said the postman probably took it for himself.... *damn you postman, first you knock up my mammy n now this*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2014)

vac sealer was the best thing i've bought for moving weed. 30 notes for not worrying about the pen and ink when your on the move is worth it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeh if I ever do any sending again I'm gonna get a vac seal they work bang on and £30 sounds pretty cheap to be fair man....right time for a nice j and a cup a t


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

may still arrive. If it was Thursday afternoon it wouldnt start the process until the next day, Friday, so next day delivery probably wouldn't be Saturday but Monday (and not all frist calsses arrive next day, especially if sent from another country)...chance it may still be there tomorrow (trying to look on the bright side for ya!) Then again, yer postie or someone at the sorting office is having a right nice smoke the noo...grrr!



Garybhoy11 said:


> Well post has been an still no samples have arrived, I'm fucking gutted and raging at same time, was posted on Thursday 1st class so I doubt it's gonna turn up now.
> I can believe someone wud sen a package that was stinking of weed, fuck it wa that bad he wouldnt take it into postie cos they wud smell it, he just dropped it in post box with a cpl stamps.
> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck fuck


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

I can get those smell proof iron bags for a couple of euros for a bin liner size and they work 100%! as long as you clean down the outside of the bag with alcohol there should not be even the slightest whiff for a dog.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Just remembered i gotta keep an ear out for the postie this week as my Blue pit seeds should hopefully be arriving, anyone else got anything interesting on order?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 20, 2014)

Why complicate things ic3 lmao I can see why more light coverage ? . 650 watts is more than 600 watts so the 650 would use more . just hassle with the extra ballasts & the heat they give off that's all mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Why complicate things ic3 lmao I can see why more light coverage ? . 650 watts is more than 600 watts so the 650 would use more . just hassle with the extra ballasts & the heat they give off that's all mate


the heats no problem as got a 8" and il daisychain the hoods just thinking on light output and ok il change it tio what runs more 600 and a 400 or a 1000

i know its mor lumens so more weed but would lekki be more, i was sayin 650as example

sae-ghb mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

2 600s mate boooom with a cheeky 250 mh chucked in there sounds real good to me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

DST said:


> may still arrive. If it was Thursday afternoon it wouldnt start the process until the next day, Friday, so next day delivery probably wouldn't be Saturday but Monday (and not all frist calsses arrive next day, especially if sent from another country)...chance it may still be there tomorrow (trying to look on the bright side for ya!) Then again, yer postie or someone at the sorting office is having a right nice smoke the noo...grrr!



i truly hope it does appear 2morro m8, i would be fucking ecstatic with joy lol, its coming from the uk so dont have the overseas worry of customs, 
i dont even wanna complain or moan about it as it was a freebie the guy was doing me a favor, i just wish he had said to me before posting that it was as smelly and i would have sent him some smell proof or heat seal bags to put it in. this is the 1st of about 30 or more packages in the last year ive had thats went missing,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone got a 4" inline fan floating around they are not using? Something like one of these bathroom types




not one of these for growing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone got a 4" inline fan floating around they are not using? Something like one of these bathroom types
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ive got a 4" TT fan that lying there u can have it if u want, its not exactly the same as the 1st pic u put up but its about the same size. if ur interested i'll get a pic of it for u

 one of these, ive got 3 of them but i use 2 for intakes on both tents


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ive got a 4" TT fan that lying there u can have it if u want, its not exactly the same as the 1st pic u put up but its about the same size. if ur interested i'll get a pic of it for u
> 
> View attachment 2968143 one of these, ive got 3 of them but i use 2 for intakes on both tents


Very tempting, out of interest how quiet are they as im needing it as an intake fan but need everything as silent as possible due to grow location lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

they are pretty quiet m8, unless ur a only a cpl feet away u cant really hear it, they aint the best fans in the world (defo not good for extraction with a filter attached) but are good for intakes.
i got mine on ebay already wired with plug for £25 each inc p&p


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

If rimmer don't want it i wouldn't mind i have no extraction at all at the min.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> they are pretty quiet m8, unless ur a only a cpl feet away u cant really hear it, they aint the best fans in the world (defo not good for extraction with a filter attached) but are good for intakes.
> i got mine on ebay already wired with plug for £25 each inc p&p


Cool sounds just what I need, any chance I can grab it off ya please even if its just a loan until harvest time? (gonna upgrade all my fans and ducting anyway when harvest comes in as the equipment I have is perfectly fine n decent gear but not quiet enough for the grow location so need to find something quiter)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> If rimmer don't want it i wouldn't mind i have no extraction at all at the min.....


PM me mate may be able to help


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> If rimmer don't want it i wouldn't mind i have no extraction at all at the min.....


haha, so the king of lemans ain't even got an extraction lol.....amateur


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool sounds just what I need, any chance I can grab it off ya please even if its just a loan until harvest time? (gonna upgrade all my fans and ducting anyway when harvest comes in as the equipment I have is perfectly fine n decent gear but not quiet enough for the grow location so need to find something quiter)


no worries m8 its yours, it will be end of week maybe even next monday before i will have cash to post it tho mate, that ok for ya? 
if u dont need it after harvest or if u get a new one just pass it onto Lemon jizz, he's trying to grow dank with no extraction lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no worries m8 its yours, it will be end of week maybe even next monday before i will have cash to post it tho mate, that ok for ya?
> if u dont need it after harvest or if u get a new one just pass it onto Lemon jizz, he's trying to grow dank with no extraction lmao


Who said it was dank??? Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Who said it was dank??? Lol


i suppose thats true i'll reword it, Lemon says he's trying to grow "dank" with no extraction......div


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no worries m8 its yours, it will be end of week maybe even next monday before i will have cash to post it tho mate, that ok for ya?
> if u dont need it after harvest or if u get a new one just pass it onto Lemon jizz, he's trying to grow dank with no extraction lmao


Cheers mate very much appreciated, if ya get it boxed up n weighed I can always chuck ya the money to send it if ur cool with that as place is beginning to stink so need to get cracking lmao

An as for lemon I may have a solution for him if he PM`s me due to another thread members kindness to me a while back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cheers mate very much appreciated, if ya get it boxed up n weighed I can always chuck ya the money to send it if ur cool with that as place is beginning to stink so need to get cracking lmao
> 
> An as for lemon I may have a solution for him if he PM`s me due to another thread members kindness to me a while back


no worries m8 i'll box it up 2morro bit busy today, and get it weighed for ya and let u know what the postage is, it shuldnt be that much tho its nowhere near as heavy as that carbon filter u sent me lol,


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> haha, so the king of lemans ain't even got an extraction lol.....amateur


yea its true but i got a few fans all pointing the right way.....and lucky its winter.....i have no ph meter no ec meter or anything, which is pritty essential in dwc......the back end if last year was shit for me.....

in just gussing and trying to read the plants.....the only prob i has was a mag def that lasted 3days.....1 day after solving leafs greened up....

i sent gaz some picks i took a week or so ago.....not bad Imo all things considered


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

Rimmer pming u now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lemon Kings pics


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and yman, 2mg subbies are NOT 25p lol,,, 8mls are 4-5 qwid so divide that by 4 and thats ya price of a 2ml, the 0.4 yeh sure 25p lol..
> 
> was thikning wen u entioned it seemed cheap,


£1 each!? Lmao, have a word mate.

They're 25 - 50p each, the kid who wants em used to have a habit has been buying em off smackheads for quite some time.
He's not prepared to pay more than 50p each because that's the top end of the going rate, he asked me about some because he doesn't mix in those circles anymore and I just happened to mention those Blues I got from Shawney.


I don't know who's buying em at £1 round you mate but this is Bradford where they're shotting out heroin for £7.50!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

Ta gaz the lemon on the left is a proper sat, a true foxtailer and the plant on the right is what is being sold as the kings cut, not by me but buy someone else i just chose name lol....reeks of jif / cif....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 20, 2014)

@ice, stick with 2 600s m8, more economical & better output .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't look bad them lemons mate considering who's growing em Lol 

Its hard getting back on ye feet tho man ain't it luckily there's some good lads on here who are willing help where they can good fookin lads.

@ yorkstar you got your mate wrecked off them didn't ya lmao bad lad


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

@Lemon PM....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2014)

well firstly im not a smackhead and my price is my price, why would i sell them for 25p wen i can get a qwid? 8mls are 4 qwid FACT,(dif city maybe) i had to buy some last month, this aint bulk, and mine are the real deal NOT suboxone wat everyone else gets mainly

anwyays good luck cos if he wanst em thats the price, if not its not like i have a shortage of people needing em.

and baz i was always under impression that 4x250 would yeild bette rthan 1k but was unsure on wattage cost, il prolly just run 2 tents with 3 in each under a 600,, seems best way nice long veg.just the extraction


wohoo sum pics of lemon, mate id have brought that room right in, seems a lot of area for loosing light if u get my drift, least ther alive i suppose lol

easy now.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright chaps,

Just reading up on last nights postings. I might be up for sending a couple of samples of cookies when next one done if anyone interested in that like.

Really is mental ysmugu.

Little ones going from Little tent with CFL to 2x600 in the big tent, time to veg the fuck out of em.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeh Ic3 a 600 will be better if youve got 250s chuck one of them in aswell.it helps loads with frost production get a bit wam in the summer tho Lol

Yes wizard I want some cookies lmao


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;hbbaTpr2HmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbbaTpr2HmM&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ&amp; feature=c4-overview[/video]sorry gaz, if i knew you were a little pussy i would never have sent you the shit in the first place! it is two little bags of weed mate, not a kg of smack, even if it does get found what is the worst that will happen?

anyways i'm off to the land of a thousand smiles, i'll glad to get away from your ugly mugs for a while.

and gary, good luck with life you little maggot!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes wizard I want some cookies lmao


Yeah man no qualms, the run after this one will probably be just pure cuts of my avi.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Mmmm can't wait lol the 1 in ya avi looks frosty as fook man is that from a pheno hunt or just pot luck? No pun intended lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> [video=youtube;hbbaTpr2HmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbbaTpr2HmM&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ&amp; feature=c4-overview[/video]sorry gaz, if i knew you were a little pussy i would never have sent you the shit in the first place! it is two little bags of weed mate, not a kg of smack, even if it does get found what is the worst that will happen?
> 
> anyways i'm off to the land of a thousand smiles, i'll glad to get away from your ugly mugs for a while.
> 
> and gary, good luck with life you little maggot!


Little uncalled 4 there ay G who's upset u lol wtf happened to ya leaves bro?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

well the exo and big bang have just had their last feed, onto ripen on wednesday for 2 weeks then chop time  closely followed by the purps a week or 2 later


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

There the smallest ive ever grown in liking it though....just waiting on the swell now.....i wanted em to look like rambos little ones....next run will be two of the "kings kut" and 2 of dons slh x sc.....

on the side in also in the process of crossing the "kk" with the last few remaining lemon stinky beans...(paradise seeds sensi star lemon pheno x serious seeds chronic).....my lemon is great but it needs a huge indica kick at the end of the sat buzz to really get ya.....im also interested to see what will be crossing such a sat strain with such an indica strain.....im calling it lemon wreck as hopefully the high thc and indica kick that the sensistar is known for will get you wreeeeercked lol

and what's the point adding a 250w you couldn't have an even canopy as the 250w will need to be keept much closer and hung lower.....4 250w would be better then one 1000 as there are more points of direct light....however the overlapping light could create hotspots and cause burn.. ..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

WTF ghb whats that all about, all i said was it was a bit stupid sendin summit that was so stinky, if u had mentioned to me b4 u sent i wud have supplied u with smell proof bags, 
i know its only a little bud but as i told u its going to my sisters addy and she is getting on at me for it not turning up she thinks she gonna get fuked, all i did was ask ppl opinions on what might happen if its found, fuck sake mate u need to chill, i dont have any probs wit u but if u gonna speak to me like that or fuk all then obv im gonna take offence

and if u read back i never once said on the thread who sent me it,


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

Argument aside great autum colours on that ghb.....shame on the foxtails.....great growing man....


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmm can't wait lol the 1 in ya avi looks frosty as fook man is that from a pheno hunt or just pot luck? No pun intended lol


Bit of both man, I've smoked both main phenos before I ran them, so sort of knew which one I wanted. But it was pure luck, I put 4 female beans down and all 4 were ridiculously frosty and that one has a baked warm almost breadmaker warmin the house smell filling the room when you leave a jar open for 5 mins. When you get close to the bud it not cookies no more, its fucking funk slightly zesty berry ish with a real kushyness on the exhale. Really is a mad one pal.

That the cut Ill be running haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

@ghb check ur pm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

I used to have 250 metal halide in with the 600 and it worked a treat metal halides are known to give better frost production but not yield so a little one chucked in with a 600 just makes things a tad better imo...anyway me mates grown a pair so gonna get 1200watt on the go 2.4 m tent on eBay £99 its a fackin steal

Sounds nice wizard you can't beat a bit of variety can ya wam bread smell.aye something different I bet it would make good bho or qwiso the terps in there would be crazy man


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2014)

i think it is called for gary, i will say what i'm thinking and to tell you the truth i'm more than pissed off.

you won't see me round here any more, have fun lads, i don't know why i bothered in the first place.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> i think it is called for gary, i will say what i'm thinking and to tell you the truth i'm more than pissed off.
> 
> you won't see me round here any more, have fun lads, i don't know why i bothered in the first place.


Well whatever happens man, hope to see you aboot now and again. If not, keep safe man, keep doing your thaaaaaaang. Ha.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

Ghb if your fucking off i wouldn't mind staying in touch i think your a good farmer so drop me a pm.....if not good ridduns you shhlaaaaaggg lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I used to have 250 metal halide in with the 600 and it worked a treat metal halides are known to give better frost production but not yield so a little one chucked in with a 600 just makes things a tad better imo...anyway me mates grown a pair so gonna get 1200watt on the go 2.4 m tent on eBay £99 its a fackin steal
> 
> Sounds nice wizard you can't beat a bit of variety can ya wam bread smell.aye something different I bet it would make good bho or qwiso the terps in there would be crazy man


1200w and tent for 99?? Surley that's not right lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> i think it is called for gary, i will say what i'm thinking and to tell you the truth i'm more than pissed off.
> 
> you won't see me round here any more, have fun lads, i don't know why i bothered in the first place.


hardly called for ghb ur bein the fuckin twat, "what's the worst can happen"? Are u fukin stupid? Maybe if the package was found nothing will come of it but what if the police did call cos of it? Poor Gary gets busted and ends up caught with his plants and all down to you. After all it was ur stupidity for sendin stinkin parcels ffs. If the shoes was on the other foot and u had something posted that stank to ur addy that was full of plants I'd say u wouldn't be too happy. And as Gary said he never once mentioned it was u sent it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 20, 2014)

if ur pissed off and aint staying on thread cos of this thats ur choice, i didnt think i said anything to piss u off but thats just me,
i aint a dick, i have sorted a fair few lads in here and been sorted out from plenty as well, never had any of ths shit tho, there is no need to get offended fs, but as i said its ur choice
as far as im concerned the subject is done i wont mention it again unless it turns up, in which case i will apologise for being concerned,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> 1200w and tent for 99?? Surley that's not right lol


No no no no just a the tent 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m 99 butty man top seller and everything its a bargain I've got me lights and fan and things just need a few bits n bobs and I'm there


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> i think it is called for gary, i will say what i'm thinking and to tell you the truth i'm more than pissed off.
> 
> you won't see me round here any more, have fun lads, i don't know why i bothered in the first place.


what ....you are the number one bud pron producer what fukin gorgeous plants you grow, I gotta put up with lems efforts pah, happy hols mate you cant not have good time over there mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No no no no just a the tent 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m 99 butty man top seller and everything its a bargain I've got me lights and fan and things just need a few bits n bobs and I'm there


Same size as my tent, got 2 600's in there, fits perfect.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No no no no just a the tent 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m 99 butty man top seller and everything its a bargain I've got me lights and fan and things just need a few bits n bobs and I'm there


U a link for it shawny? Gis a look

had a look, I'm thinkin of a 2m x 2m tent for one of my big 9 pot systems, u need about 1.2 x 1.2 for them but I like plenty of room


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190977619261

That's the one


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

Shauny if its 8ftx8ft mate id be bangin the 4x600's in there mate you ll finf it hard to use ya light prooerly wiyh only 2x600's a 6 can only cover 3x3ft ma imo thats if ya like ya bud like mine that is bro 4x4ft max and you ll be pull 60 70 oz easy lad


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

GHB your outta order mate goin on like that is bad rep if you ask me mate an apology is needed to gaz if u ask me I did av a little respect for u till the last few posts you ve put u come in hear tryi to promote ya seeds and slag 1 of the lads off for yr own stupidity lol then u bang a pic of a exo up with burnt to fuck leaves lol ashamed ya should be lad ashamed !!


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

lol, under a brothel in Kaasland> 
http://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/laatste-videos-nieuws/hennepkwekerij-onder-seksclub-opgerold


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

No I think its 8 ft by 4ft not sure I work in metres and mm aunt got a clue about feet Lol 2.4 m sounds about 8ft x 1.2.m sounds about 4ft I thought 1200 watt would be too much for 1.2.tent


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No I think its 8 ft by 4ft not sure I work in metres and mm aunt got a clue about feet Lol 2.4 m sounds about 8ft x 1.2.m sounds about 4ft I thought 1200 watt would be too much for 1.2.tent


1200 is ideal for a 1,2x1,2 or 4x4 in old money...80+watts per sq ft


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Right then how many clones would you say in a space like that under 1200 watt to get the optimum yield I don't wanna run all that leccy and only reap about 20 oz....saves me £50 on the tent tho if so


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 20, 2014)

WAS ME WHO SAID ON HERE WHO SENT THAT STINKY parcel ot gary

ur fucking with folks lively hood, u should never EVER have sent it,, he iant a pussy just dont wanna be fucked over sum1 else incompetance, u should know better G

ANWYAYS,

good luck gary dont worry about it long as it aint gone to ur grow addy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 20, 2014)

Woah! Is it that time of the month for every one or sum shit lol. 
The Exo clone has exploded over night, think I can take some cutting next week  About 5/6 shoots have jus come from no where lol. Not much to wank over but I'll stick a pic up later.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

I used to run 4-6 inna 1.2 tent 850 watt so say I went with 9 under 1200 in a 1.2 flip em at about a foot high with no training u rekon it will yield ok? I'm a long vegger u see never done a short ting before lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well firstly im not a smackhead and my price is my price, why would i sell them for 25p wen i can get a qwid? 8mls are 4 qwid FACT,(dif city maybe)
> anwyays good luck cos if he wanst em thats the price, if not its not like i have a shortage of people needing em.


You said yesterday when I asked about them that you weren't bothered about cash and would swap for a bud, now they're £1 each?

If you've got punters knocking your door down for em at that price then by all means flog em, I'll sell YOU some if you want......


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2014)

there ya go biz thats 9 in a 1.2 mtr tent under 1200, i only yielded 26oz from it tho but was old bulbs and i prob chopped a week early, you dont wana veg them too much or it wont work, but with new bulbs let go full distance and maybe a higher yielding strain i think you could pull 30-35oz from the 9, maybe more.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> yorkstar you got your mate wrecked off them didn't ya lmao bad lad


Hey man he got himself wrecked, I was merely the courier. lol

He's been asking for some more tbh, any about?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2014)

Spoon I forgot to send those pups off to the fairy this morning, I'll see about it tomorrow.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 20, 2014)

@shawny I'd go with the 8x4 if you got space for it mate, a good yielding strain can net ya 40+oz if all goes well, I don't know what the average is with 1200 in a 4x4 but Id be surprised if the numbers actually equal out to double the light double the yield? 
Like I said mate I haven't tried 1200 in a 4x4 so don't know but in an 8x4 I imagine it would be easier to hit the higher numbers but that's only because I haven't seen 40+oz in a space that size before, 24oz looks like a fair bit under a 600 in that space.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hey man he got himself wrecked, I was merely the courier. lol
> 
> He's been asking for some more tbh, any about?


Haha bless him Yeh there is more but I'm having trouble getting em at the mo shouldn't be long I'll drop u a pm when they land...



W Dragon said:


> @shawny I'd go with the 8x4 if you got space for it mate, a good yielding strain can net ya 40+oz if all goes well, I don't know what the average is with 1200 in a 4x4 but Id be surprised if the numbers actually equal out to double the light double the yield?
> Like I said mate I haven't tried 1200 in a 4x4 so don't know but in an 8x4 I imagine it would be easier to hit the higher numbers but that's only because I haven't seen 40+oz in a space that size before, 24oz looks like a fair bit under a 600 in that space.


Well that's what in was thinking more room bigger plants bigger yield....I'm.not sure now tho Lol I've got.the space and I've seen some nice 1200 8x4 grows man bloody desicions aye 

@ rambo was that the double bulb cool tube I bet 2 singles would have given a better yield placed strategically? What size pots were they in 10's


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

so same bunch of cunts still posting....well I may aswell carry on too....evening all I bin roasting lamb ......users, abusers and 3 time losers.lol this thread is golden


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2014)

no they where in 6.5ltr pots, two cooltubes known for not spreading the light too great, both old bulbs one very old, chopped a week early, no training, quite a few things that could be improved and i got 26oz from that grow, i think with improvements and a higher yielding strain 40 or very close to could be got from 9plants in a 1.2mtr tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Aye its mostly been the same bunch of cunts posting for last 2 years Lol you fuckin love it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

I suppose 26 ain't a bad yield man I mean if I hit 36 I'd be happy thats kg I'm just thinking a 1.2 would be easier to maintain....that's what I've got 2 cooltubes but I'll get some green power bulbs for them....fuck I can't make my mind up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I suppose 26 ain't a bad yield man I mean if I hit 36 I'd be happy thats kg I'm just thinking a 1.2 would be easier to maintain....that's what I've got 2 cooltubes but I'll get some green power bulbs for them....fuck I can't make my mind up lol


i was happy with that grow cause from start to finish it was only ten wks, i mean from veg to selling ten wks but it could deffo have been better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I suppose 26 ain't a bad yield man I mean if I hit 36 I'd be happy thats kg I'm just thinking a 1.2 would be easier to maintain....that's what I've got 2 cooltubes but I'll get some green power bulbs for them....fuck I can't make my mind up lol


ur like a kid in a sweet shop mate lol its adorable hahha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

26 oz in 10 weeks is pretty good man u can see tho they could have been a tad bigger I really don't know what to go for now Lol well I've got 4 days to think about it a 1.2 is sounding more attractive tho nice light penetration


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur like a kid in a sweet shop mate lol its adorable hahha


Can u imagine what I'm like inna grow shop especially my local he has 3 tents set up in the back growing chillies and basil Lol all under led lights I walk in and my knees start buckling lmao


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i was happy with that grow cause from start to finish it was only ten wks, i mean from veg to selling ten wks but it could deffo have been better.


imo the exos a 9.5 week strain without the ripen


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 26 oz in 10 weeks is pretty good man u can see tho they could have been a tad bigger I really don't know what to go for now Lol well I've got 4 days to think about it a 1.2 is sounding more attractive tho nice light penetration


what dragon said is the better option for yield imo, spreading them 2 x 600s over more space, done right in a 2.4mtr your looking at more 40-50+ oz with the right strain.

but the 1.2 option is deffo doable dunno bout it being easy to maintain tho it gets very tight with 3 rows of 3 and you gotta take some out to water the back ones etc.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Spoon I forgot to send those pups off to the fairy this morning, I'll see about it tomorrow.


No worries mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2014)

indikat said:


> imo the exos a 9.5 week strain without the ripen


i would say 9+ yeah, but its very sellable with a ripen at 8 lol

im pretty shore that grow was also more pyscho than exo but still chopped it all at 8wks needs must n all that, that prob lost me fair bit of weight too cause even with a ripen the pyscho isnt ready at 8.

but most out there havent a clue what they are smoking if it stinks like they do, is trimmed n dried properly then they carnt get there cash out quick enough lol


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

I did a sog of tangerine dream in a 1.2x1.2 with 1600w and yielded 1.2 key with 6 inch vegged plants, they were in 6.5 sq pots and I got 16 pots in that space fed em on ionics, not too healthy either....sog is the way to go for maxing yield in space but its a bum tingler


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I'm all about the yield for this one as its gotta be split 2 ways...lookin more like the 8x4 option I'm thinking 8 beasts in 18 ltr square pots should do the trick...gonna have to mother a clone for a bit first tho to get numbers up not unless we got anymore donators in the gaff  hint hint lmao


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

sog from seed not clone too........I love the CO finished product but I prefer growing from seed.....and seeds will always outyield its clone....so if ya want yield and im talking organic soil cos its all I no, then lots of seedlings with a small veg, 2 weeks max and a good lux of oover 80 per sq ft, small pots 6.5 being ideal imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

I have about 15 of these seeds left I think they would.make a good sog candidate aye just loads if long colas....when ubsay 2 week veg from seed when do count the veg from as soon as they sprout or when they got their first set of proper leaves ?


Ohhh shit sideways growing


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

w dragon we got roots pm me man


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 20, 2014)

Rambo....large yielding strains...your top 5please.......


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rambo....large yielding strains...your top 5please.......


honest lem i aint the man to ask mate, i got caught up in a clone trap when i was growing, always needing to churn out the next grow so just using the clones at hand for speed.

i like that power africa from seedsman very large yielding strain and cheap, white russian from serious seeds very large yielding, carnt say i was too amazed with the mr nice critical mass which is spose to be real big yielding, ak from serious also good yielder.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I'm all outta product until next crop which has a month left from this Saturday coming. Fuck had seeds in my hand this morning in the pack. Put em down and now I can't find em lol gonna rip the kitchen apart after dinner. Gotta be in the house somewhere.


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> honest lem i aint the man to ask mate, i got caught up in a clone trap when i was growing, always needing to churn out the next grow so just using the clones at hand for speed.
> 
> i like that power africa from seedsman very large yielding strain and cheap, white russian from serious seeds very large yielding, carnt say i was too amazed with the mr nice critical mass which is spose to be real big yielding, ak from serious also good yielder.


grown critical mass and cj both gash so I wont touch em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyone for diazipams? Hit me up lol boys back in business 

Pure power plant PPP is a good yielder and heavy duty fruity can't think of any more off the bat Bubba kush don't do too bad either


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 20, 2014)

I had good yields & decent smoke off cluster bomb & sage a few runs ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anyone for diazipams? Hit me up lol boys back in business
> 
> Pure power plant PPP is a good yielder and heavy duty fruity can't think of any more off the bat Bubba kush don't do too bad either


subtleties isn't ir thing is it hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Mmmm sage is suppose to be some good smoke don't think I ever tried that 1 ....well I'm just chilling.out now with a nice fat chesty joint booom


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

tga s jtr and bb blue pit are good regs for yield imo , im veggin a vanilla kush for a big cola atm, and they do fems so all goood


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Canna beat a big donkey dick cola man its just a shame when u have to break em up to jar em Lol....


----------



## indikat (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Canna beat a big donkey dick cola man its just a shame when u have to break em up to jar em Lol....


haven't grown a single cola for awgile now


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 20, 2014)

Good evening ladies how are you all ? Anybody watching panarama ? What do you think of it ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

indikat said:


> haven't grown a single cola for awgile now


Are u just letting her go rather than topping her? That's the only way I've achieved massive colas but yielded less than topped off plants


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 20, 2014)

evenin! any people about in Suffolk or nearby?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

indikat said:


> sog from seed not clone too........I love the CO finished product but I prefer growing from seed.....and seeds will always outyield its clone....so if ya want yield and im talking organic soil cos its all I no, then lots of seedlings with a small veg, 2 weeks max and a good lux of oover 80 per sq ft, small pots 6.5 being ideal imo


you saying a seed plant will out yield a clone plant .. never mate ... im a seed grower but fuck me , a clone plant vegged for 2 weeks would be double the size of a 2 week seedling ....


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> you saying a seed plant will out yield a clone plant .. never mate ... im a seed grower but fuck me , a clone plant vegged for 2 weeks would be double the size of a 2 week seedling ....


Your talking time frame to grow up. If the clone were grown to exactly same size as the mother it would yield less. Its in every growbook?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 20, 2014)

99p store have started doing an Ona block/gel rip off called enspire, picked a couple up today to give me a try, gottaa be worth a try at 99p a pop lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

also a SOG means no veg time, whole point of a SOG is as many clones as you can in a short space 12/12 from rooted clone .... 

i pulled 12oz give or take a few gram in a 0.9 x 0.6 tent man using a sog .... 32 x 2ltr coke bottles , my own organic soil mixture and nothing but oldtimers range nutes (veg nutes for 1st week then flower nutes for next 4 weeks then plain water and molasses till chop 55 - 60 days done under a 400w and a 250w hps aircooled


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

indikat said:


> imo the exos a 9.5 week strain without the ripen


Fuck me ill disagree there lad wot is the diffrence betwen exo at 8wk and the exo at 10wks indi?? If any1 can tel me why with a side by side ill show you how it isnt lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Your talking time frame to grow up. If the clone were grown to exactly same size as the mother it would yield less. Its in every growbook?


but then your not doing a SOG , as the 2 weeks you wait to veg your seeds you could be 2 weeks into your SOG flowering ... whole pointy of SOG is quick turn around


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

Should be alot of difference in the trichs. If its bang on at 8. you should be smoking degraded thc at 10?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeh I'm gonna get a 1.2 tent or see if in van find a 1.4 ??? And mother a gifted clone and do around 12..2 week veg and flip I think its gonna be the best and quickest turn around


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> but then your not doing a SOG , as the 2 weeks you wait to veg your seeds you could be 2 weeks into your SOG flowering ... whole pointy of SOG is quick turn around


Im with you on that. But thats of the lane m8. Seed will still yield more than its clone grown the same height and stature going into 12/12.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeh I've always read seeds yield more and all my grows but my last have been from seed and you can defo see the difference but if its a short thing I imagine clones are the way forward seedlings just look far too small.and fragile to flip


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Im with you on that. But thats of the lane m8. Seed will still yield more than its clone grown the same height and stature going into 12/12.


yes but the post i refered to when i said it was about SOGs and it said that a Seed SOG with a 2 week veg will out yield a clone SOG .. never .... .

IF you stuck 10 rooted clones and 10 seeds in same tent and vegged for 2 weeks then flipped clones would finish quicker and pull more .... ALSO only some seed strains will let you flip them that earlier alot of seed strains will continue to veg for another 2-3 weeks even on 12/12 if you force flower them that early in there life , i was a big 12/12 from seed grower about 8 years ago so have alot of experiance in that style of growing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't it make them.Hermie aswell forcing flower on before they show pre flowers?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

in fact i have 5 plants growing 12/12 from seed now LOL ... 4 of them are great but one strain doesnt like the style of growing and is a shitty runt that will prob produce a 8th dried LOL ... the others will make up for her though


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Should be alot of difference in the trichs. If its bang on at 8. you should be smoking degraded thc at 10?


Correct at 10 wks it is degrading not doin the normal smoker any favour! Now if yr a care giver I would say yes exo would be a 9.5-10wk strain but the weight is packed on way before the 8wk mark after 8 wks you ll get maybe a few gram extra weight on each plant for takin it 2 extra wks ow and the buzz has degraded lol lovely haha fuck me we sound like americans if you ve got ya shit down exo can be took down at 8wks if say yr ic3 or lemon in cocco you'd be better goin the 10 wks lol the whole point of a sog is no veg and from seed there will always be a 2wk veg then ya gotta wait for it to flower were as from a clone you ve already a mature plant so it will not need to vegg hence why a clone will always be quicker while doin a sog try wot ya preach lads ive done so many a time lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't it make them.Hermie aswell forcing flower on before they show pre flowers?


no mate , not really , i suppose the fem only seeds might as they are more subjective , but reg seeds shouldnt hermie if force flowered , males normally show sex in 2 weeks if 12/12 from seed .... so good for doing breeding projects and have alot of seeds to go thru


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

U got any pics 12/12 f s interests me man I've never dared to do it tho lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U got any pics 12/12 f s interests me man I've never dared to do it tho lol


you seen the 12/12 from seed thread on here mate ?? i got pics on my pc but dont post pics on riu lol ... you got yahoo and ill show you but tbh i think theres enough pics on the 12/12 from seed thread to tempt you into trying it ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Alright chaps,
> 
> Just reading up on last nights postings. I might be up for sending a couple of samples of cookies when next one done if anyone interested in that like.
> 
> ...


which cookies are they man ??


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yes but the post i refered to when i said it was about SOGs and it said that a Seed SOG with a 2 week veg will out yield a clone SOG .. never ....
> Sry man i must have missed it started with sog talk. Yeah i dont believe that either. Im really amazed at some of the guys growing 12/12 from clone in 2l coke bottles hempy style. Seem to hit 1gpw pretty easy


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

This is fuckin awesome LMAO .... Going out to Cheddz , MC GQ representing bro !! LOL 

[video=youtube;TQdIiEUFtqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQdIiEUFtqk[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Sry man i must have missed it started with sog talk. Yeah i dont believe that either. Im really amazed at some of the guys growing 12/12 from clone in 2l coke bottles hempy style. Seem to hit 1gpw pretty easy


yeah mate , i was reading a really old thread the other day by a old grower from OVERGROW forum before it got shut down , he was doing the method you said and pulling 1.5gpw .... every grow and with a 45- 50 day turn around ... it was a great read and the pics where amazing , he trimmed all the fan leaves off his clones and every bud looked like bud on a stick ....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> This is fuckin awesome LMAO .... Going out to Cheddz , MC GQ representing bro !! LOL
> 
> [video=youtube;TQdIiEUFtqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQdIiEUFtqk[/video]


Boom we fackin lav it boss haha boooooom


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

you know id be at church if it was like that LOL ! 

3 pills gram of charlie , sunday just got interesting !! hahahaha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya would nt be seeing a monday wrk day lol unless ya carried on right threw to it haha would nt be the first or the last if I did lmao ya gotta love drum and bass lol its the next best thing in life after growin imo obviously seeing me boys born is first but after that its gotta be them 2 things in life that do get me buzzin haha


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 20, 2014)

Drum & bass wicked . When I went to amsterdam we went to mystery land was a cracking time was in a drum & bass tent for hours . Not good when you've taken 2 boxes of mushroom the night before . It was a long day I'm not going to bullshit lmao .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 20, 2014)

My mrs is a cheeky cunt , were watching ch4 & there's people on there who have lost a shit load of weight , & have hanging flab left over. She said, " I've got a big pile of scabby fat hanging off me, . . .hes called Baz" , cheeky fucker eh !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ya would nt be seeing a monday wrk day lol unless ya carried on right threw to it haha would nt be the first or the last if I did lmao ya gotta love drum and bass lol its the next best thing in life after growin imo obviously seeing me boys born is first but after that its gotta be them 2 things in life that do get me buzzin haha


i dunno mate , while im a drum n bass head allday i think the oldskool hardcore might just pip it for me , 92 , 93 , 94 oldskool , Ellis Dee , Tango and Ratty , Sy , etc ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> My mrs is a cheeky cunt , were watching ch4 & there's people on there who have lost a shit load of weight , & have hanging flab left over. She said, " I've got a big pile of scabby fat hanging off me, . . .hes called Baz" , cheeky fucker eh !


Fist >>>> Mouth >>>> Sorted  LOL

i didnt tell ya too though ! hahahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Hahaha to ain't watchin that it.make me sick man the adverts bad enough that women with it hanging to her knees Wtf is that all about


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm watching that... It's fucking vile lol. Lasso looks like she's got a ball sack hanging of her gut!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 20, 2014)

Lmfao Yeh like busta gonad from viz haha she needs a barrow for it


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 20, 2014)

She's gone have that"scabby flab" hangin out of her in a bit !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fist >>>> Mouth >>>> Sorted  LOL
> 
> i didnt tell ya too though ! hahahah


I'm on G wing, ward 3 m8 !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2014)

imvaping 9.5 week exo great painrelief for the foot and a bit of extra weight, if im sellin it I pull at 56 to 58 days....I keep plant a bit longer in flower for percy use cos its my meds...im getting on .....the trainwreck 12/12 from seed are looking banging with only one runt the clones 12/12 from roots are lookin cool too...the trainwreck will outperform them by the looks....morning alll


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning all, got an E-mail from BB last night saying my seeds have been dispatched so they should be here in the next few days i imagine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2014)

I got mine within a few days n im in Ireland so U should get em soon. What did you order? Id gotten mine in a dog related DVD case hahahaha


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 21, 2014)

"One man and his dog" Awesome


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

rolla that last cut didn't root so another day mate im afraid


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning poo pokers how are we? Got me health n saftey test 2night better to a bit more revision on the matter...hopefully I'll have a new job next week. because thiiiiiiiiiiiiiings can only get betteerrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

indikat said:


> rolla that last cut didn't root so another day mate im afraid


I took 16 cuts 2wks ago today and the fuckers aint rooted yet! They are still green but fuck me ive neva waited 14 days for roots the only thing I did diffrent was not soak the pellets for 24hrs as I would usually they only got soaked for a few hrs and I canna see that being the problem so fuck knows like I said they are still green so hopefully they sort thereselves out.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning poo pokers how are we? Got me health n saftey test 2night better to a bit more revision on the matter...hopefully I'll have a new job next week. because thiiiiiiiiiiiiiings can only get betteerrrrrrrrr lol


Morning all just getting ready to go out got loads to do today unfortunately,
@Shawny it's a common sense mate, 3 points of contact on a ladder at all times, what fire extinguisher for what fire etc, it's a piece of piss mate and will prob only take ya 5-15mins max mate


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I took 16 cuts 2wks ago today and the fuckers aint rooted yet! They are still green but fuck me ive neva waited 14 days for roots the only thing I did diffrent was not soak the pellets for 24hrs as I would usually they only got soaked for a few hrs and I canna see that being the problem so fuck knows like I said they are still green so hopefully they sort thereselves out.


weird one mate most of mine rooted as usual with 2 no goers out of 30 but one livers took 14 days....was wonderin where tose were ha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yh mate every clones av took in 8 to 10 days im just puzzled as to wht they am taking longer the cuts look deceny enough to pull three but fuck knows Ill be buyin more exo clones if things dont start to happen! Luckily I keot a slh mother as I was just gonna throw it in the flower room.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Morning all just getting ready to go out got loads to do today unfortunately,
> @Shawny it's a common sense mate, 3 points of contact on a ladder at all times, what fire extinguisher for what fire etc, it's a piece of piss mate and will prob only take ya 5-15mins max mate


Yeh the last time I did one was years ago passed that a piece of piss just gonna have another flick thru the book to bring it all.back to me..I need to.pass this shizz...

My best rooted were 6 days..normally around 8-10 tho some just do.like taking that big longer tho must be a whoremoan thing lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, got an E-mail from BB last night saying my seeds have been dispatched so they should be here in the next few days i imagine


woohoo roll on the nanners!!!LMAO 


morning fuk nuggets, 

wow chedz all that cloning in 8 days before must have been beginners luck,lmao, u lost your touch after being bummed in jail!!!LOL



so anyones shit turned up of numbnut yet? or we still at defcon 1 parranoia levels?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the last time I did one was years ago passed that a piece of piss just gonna have another flick thru the book to bring it all.back to me..I need to.pass this shizz...
> 
> My best rooted were 6 days..normally around 8-10 tho some just do.like taking that big longer tho must be a whoremoan thing lmao


happy days mate well best of luck to ya not that'll you need it, feel the force my friend.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> happy days mate well best of luck to ya not that'll you need it, feel the force my friend.


Preferably not the Police "Force" !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

indikat said:


> rolla that last cut didn't root so another day mate im afraid


No problem mate . Be wrapping yours tonight okay drag .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I got mine within a few days n im in Ireland so U should get em soon. What did you order? Id gotten mine in a dog related DVD case hahahaha


Blue Pit mate, cant turn em down at £14 for 10 seeds lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> which cookies are they man ??


SinMint GSC Fems, have a look in sig pal


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

Email drag  .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Blue Pit mate, cant turn em down at £14 for 10 seeds lol


There regs tho aren't they sae? After bein outta growin for so long and with ur luck sae what made u get regs? Fuck that shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone around today that orders off those onion sites? need to ask bout some pills n sellers if anyone is in the know?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There regs tho aren't they sae? After bein outta growin for so long and with ur luck sae what made u get regs? Fuck that shit


Yes mate regs but providing i get at least 4 females outta the 10 will be enough to tide me over to harvest time when im planing on bying more seeds anyway as looking like 12/12FS is gna be the best way for me to go now cloner is broken lo,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone around today that orders off those onion sites? need to ask bout some pills n sellers if anyone is in the know?


I ain't been on them in a while m8, if just lookin a few pills just order of whoever looks best, there's a lot more transactions go thru with no probs than ther is people gettin scammed I think, it's worth the small risk I think for the quality of the gear u can get


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> SinMint GSC Fems, have a look in sig pal


they look great , what do you think to them so far man .... i take it its the thin mint pheno of the GSC that has been reversed from that name then , look amazing . 

Ive been after the forum cut of the GSC but i dont think ill get it as it seems to only be available over the pond at the minute  

ill take yours though LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

Alrite northen wank stains.....anyone been reading soft secrets recently.....3plants in one pot out doing any other method for yeild......


some of them growers birds are fittttt....
do all growers birds have blk hair and pireced nipples though...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

Actually im wrong , your version is the forum cut version ! 
Sinmint cookies are GSC (forum cut) x Blue power ..... 

So there from Sincity , why call them fuckin SinMINT .... lol 



RobbieP said:


> they look great , what do you think to them so far man .... i take it its the thin mint pheno of the GSC that has been reversed from that name then , look amazing .
> 
> Ive been after the forum cut of the GSC but i dont think ill get it as it seems to only be available over the pond at the minute
> 
> ill take yours though LOL


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 21, 2014)

techhippy is prob ya safest bet they have nintendo allstars which are spose to be nice pills, they are one of the biggest sellers in the last year or so from the UK also, if abroad chemical brothers from holland have been around a while and have always been legit, you have to be abit carefull just picking the top vendor at the minit on sr2 they are very understaffed due to a few mods being nicked and theres been lots of scammers faking feedback etc without any action from mods cause they say they been too busy just trying to keep the site up n running.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> they look great , what do you think to them so far man .... i take it its the thin mint pheno of the GSC that has been reversed from that name then , look amazing .
> 
> Ive been after the forum cut of the GSC but i dont think ill get it as it seems to only be available over the pond at the minute
> 
> ill take yours though LOL


good luck Robbie a varified forum cut is very hard to find even yanks are getting scammed t
left right n centre......and the last person i knew of how got one payed in the thousands of dollars for his....it did come near enough from source......

loud


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Alrite northen wank stains.....anyone been reading soft secrets recently.....3plants in one pot out doing any other method for yeild......
> 
> 
> some of them growers birds are fittttt....
> do all growers birds have blk hair and pireced nipples though...


Pics or it didnt happen......


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Alrite northen wank stains.....anyone been reading soft secrets recently.....3plants in one pot out doing any other method for yeild......
> 
> 
> some of them growers birds are fittttt....
> do all growers birds have blk hair and pireced nipples though...


My mates missus would turn the plants sour if she went in his grow room so in answer to the Q .... No ... LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> techhippy is prob ya safest bet they have nintendo allstars which are spose to be nice pills, they are one of the biggest sellers in the last year or so from the UK also, if abroad chemical brothers from holland have been around a while and have always been legit, you have to be abit carefull just picking the top vendor at the minit on sr2 they are very understaffed due to a few mods being nicked and theres been lots of scammers faking feedback etc without any action from mods cause they say they been too busy just trying to keep the site up n running.


Well im viewing one of those sites ( not SR) n got some choices to make which are below

Pills:
red superman
Green partyflocks
Mitsi`s
FB likes

an the sellers:
sugarwand
qualityuk
ukpillz
eggyfriedreece13

Anyone know anything bout any of these? I know DGT liked the partyflocks a while back but thats about it. Also mitsi`s are just mitsis`s not turbo`s by the look of things


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> they look great , what do you think to them so far man .... i take it its the thin mint pheno of the GSC that has been reversed from that name then , look amazing .
> 
> Ive been after the forum cut of the GSC but i dont think ill get it as it seems to only be available over the pond at the minute
> 
> ill take yours though LOL


Cheers man!

Yeah they took the Thin Mint pheno which they thought was closest to the forum cut and crossed it with their Blue Power, which is siiiick.

Yeah no qualms man, once its up to cuts size we'll sort something out.

I posted a bit of a description of it t'other day, its deffo a keeper not a yielder, but giving it 8week veg from seed should sort that.

Best smoked I've had for a long long time. 

I'm also running from SinCity, a new unreleased line of theirs too, quite prbably the only person over here to have these particular beans yet as people list but dont stock them, dont know if thats a good or a bad thing! Sin City Blue Petrol they are.

If you dont mind some space taken up for percy smoke, deffo grab a pack of SinMint Fems.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> good luck Robbie a varified forum cut is very hard to find even yanks are getting scammed t
> left right n centre......and the last person i knew of how got one payed in the thousands of dollars for his....it did come near enough from source......
> 
> loud


i know i friend in the states has the real forum cut but he is too worried bout shipping it over here to me LOL

He made me some seeds with it though , GSC 'forum' cut X Sour bubble DMT pheno ... (cookie Monsters)


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 21, 2014)

afternoon, whats everyone upto then? Been told i gotta go for a blood test as i might have caliac desease....gluten free diet or something if i have


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2014)

so my friend is a postmaster has ben for 20+ yrs and ive just sent a few bit n bobs, anwyays,
she just nicely informed me *royal mail are starting to xray internal packages/letters*


so err id guess we best start moving on to cheap courier services like myhermes and shit,

was always on the cards wernt it, the question is?,to what extent?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i know i friend in the states has the real forum cut but he is too worried bout shipping it over here to me LOL
> 
> He made me some seeds with it though , GSC 'forum' cut X Sour bubble DMT pheno ... (cookie Monsters)


I speak to a few cats in Cali who are running that cross!

You on THCF? Got some Firedogs on the go too which is Wifi x Aliendawg I think.

A pal of mine rides bmx out there and put me onto some real fire strains, SinCity being the main one I'm in love with right now.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

welsh , you got PM bro


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I speak to a few cats in Cali who are running that cross!
> 
> You on THCF? Got some Firedogs on the go too which is Wifi x Aliendawg I think.
> 
> A pal of mine rides bmx out there and put me onto some real fire strains, SinCity being the main one I'm in love with right now.


haha they prob know my friend that made them  
Im not on the farm man but i know it well ... those firedogs WILL be awesome , the alien genetics are some of the best out there and the wifi ... well i dont need to say anything about that !!!

i have a tester pack of wifi x OG Kush (the original cut) cant wait to pop those


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so my friend is a postmaster has ben for 20+ yrs and ive just sent a few bit n bobs, anwyays,
> she just nicely informed me *royal mail are starting to xray internal packages/letters*
> 
> 
> ...


You should see the new restricted items list now that it's been privatised,some of is ridiculous.
And now that it's privatised I would think x-raying would be illegal, will have to look into that.

The shoebox full of clones and tub full of weed parcels that I sent out last week got to their destinations without being x-rayed but the old bird at the office did ask me what was inside.

"The small one is a box of tampons and the large one is a pair of trainers love".....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2014)

And I found out the other day that oils and liquid don't show up on x-ray (container us very important though).
The cartels are now sending mules that have swallowed drugs suspended in a solution and it's fucking the DEA right off cos they can't see em without proper specialist kit!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> haha they prob know my friend that made them
> Im not on the farm man but i know it well ... those firedogs WILL be awesome , the alien genetics are some of the best out there and the wifi ... well i dont need to say anything about that !!!
> 
> i have a tester pack of wifi x OG Kush (the original cut) cant wait to pop those


I only put down 3 firedogs so hoping for 1 fem leaning each way. and fuck if I do get a wifi leaner. or an alien one as you said.

haha yeah you know that crew, jigga does some crazy shit with those gifts.

Mate those tester beans sounf like a goodn, not sure about the orig cut though. 

But a wifi x Sick OG would be ace.

I'm glad someone else is trying out these sick strains from over there. Blue Petrols are going to be mega. Wouldnt mind a GSC x Alien cross


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> afternoon, whats everyone upto then? Been told i gotta go for a blood test as i might have caliac desease....gluten free diet or something if i have


stoner+ caliac= sucks to be you when you have munchies lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2014)

yeh eitherway its not a good situation, u just never know thats the kicker, i guess if customs can do it cant the royal mail, fukknows


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

Rolla did I reply to you the other day? Cant remember man.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I only put down 3 firedogs so hoping for 1 fem leaning each way. and fuck if I do get a wifi leaner. or an alien one as you said.
> 
> haha yeah you know that crew, jigga does some crazy shit with those gifts.
> 
> ...


original cut is this apparently ... found the info on seed finder website.... 

*OG Kush* (the *original* cut) came from an S1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

fairys flown wd I got there in the end


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> original cut is this apparently ... found the info on seed finder website....
> 
> *OG Kush* (the *original* cut) came from an S1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996


If it's true man, you have something very very special, the spicey sage on the orig OG would be like nothing the OG's of today. Different smoke completely I reckon, like Pre-98.


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

fuk me its sounding like california in here


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

It'll be all about dabbing before you know it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Right me minds made up gonna get a 1.2 tent and a little mother tent aswell and whack 12 clones under 1200 watt few week veg in 6 ltr pots should do the trick....canna wait to order me shit and experiment again


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right me minds made up gonna get a 1.2 tent and a little mother tent aswell and whack 12 clones under 1200 watt few week veg in 6 ltr pots should do the trick....canna wait to order me shit and experiment again


If i were you mate i would keep the setup the same but do flower straight from rooted clone, what you lose in yield per grow you make up for in yield over the course of the year where ya fit more grows in


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right me minds made up gonna get a 1.2 tent and a little mother tent aswell and whack 12 clones under 1200 watt few week veg in 6 ltr pots should do the trick....canna wait to order me shit and experiment again


WHOOP WHOOP as they say in cali


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If i were you mate i would keep the setup the same but do flower straight from rooted clone, what you lose in yield per grow you make up for in yield over the course of the year where ya fit more grows in


Listen to this advise and all will be well


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

[email protected] shawny if you are gonna do 12 plants at a time why not find an 8 week strain an put 3 plants in n take 3 plants out every 2 weeks and then you will be harvesting 3 plants every 2 weeks instead of 12 every 8weeks? Will make it far easier on the trimming and you will also have a more constant supply of bud to sell


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Try and find sum 4ltr pots shauny and pack more clones in im sure you get more yeild than just usin 12 clones mate I know its the risk but you ll be gettin more from ya lights if ya was veggin yh stick with 12 but fuck that if it was me id get as many as I could in there mate trus me lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Im lookin at 3oz a plant x 5 every wk but thats cus ive big enough space to do it id love to use beds and run it like a mate does if I remember right he is averaging 32-34gram a clone with 9 tables over 30oz a wk fuck its a full time job on its own but the reward is mossive haha A few yr and id pack it in and start over again once me funds had run out lol


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Try and find sum 4ltr pots shauny and pack more clones in im sure you get more yeild than just usin 12 clones mate I know its the risk but you ll be gettin more from ya lights if ya was veggin yh stick with 12 but fuck that if it was me id get as many as I could in there mate trus me lol


yeah mate u could do a lot more.....or u could veg a bit do 9 and stay married


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Try and find sum 4ltr pots shauny and pack more clones in im sure you get more yeild than just usin 12 clones mate I know its the risk but you ll be gettin more from ya lights if ya was veggin yh stick with 12 but fuck that if it was me id get as many as I could in there mate trus me lol


Bout 32 or 64 clones normally for a SOG in a 1.2x1.2m tent isnt it? thats what a lot of the yanks do

Follow the stinkbud method on the forum n ya will be golden, just remember he does hydro/aero so you will have to adapt slightly lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Im lookin at 3oz a plant x 5 every wk but thats cus ive big enough space to do it id love to use beds and run it like a mate does if I remember right he is averaging 32-34gram a clone with 9 tables over 30oz a wk fuck its a full time job on its own but the reward is mossive haha A few yr and id pack it in and start over again once me funds had run out lol


Times like that when ya need one of those volksgarden things lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers lads sound advice I'm getting an exo hopefully so that's an 8 weeker ain it...I was just thinking 12 plants 100 watt a plants gotta give me 3oz a plant and I will be happy at that or maybe 9 but the quicker the better really...what about say 16 4 rows of 4 and just strait flip from rooted clone?


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers lads sound advice I'm getting an exo hopefully so that's an 8 weeker ain it...I was just thinking 12 plants 100 watt a plants gotta give me 3oz a plant and I will be happy at that or maybe 9 but the quicker the better really...what about say 16 4 rows of 4 and just strait flip from rooted clone?


imo if ya not worried bout numbers put 24 rooted clones and 12/12 em


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers lads sound advice I'm getting an exo hopefully so that's an 8 weeker ain it...I was just thinking 12 plants 100 watt a plants gotta give me 3oz a plant and I will be happy at that or maybe 9 but the quicker the better really...what about say 16 4 rows of 4 and just strait flip from rooted clone?


Yeah do that mate, 4x4 grid (taller older flowering ones at back, smaller ones at front of tent for easy access) take 4 plants out n put 4 new plants in every fortnight an bang ya got yaself a njice perpetual kicking out a few oz every fortnight


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea w,d did I not reply lmao ? . Glad somebody else is growing out sin city . I done their sour flame amazing smoke . I was showing Robbie a few night ago funny enough . I'm trying to get the balance of yeild & quality at the moment & know the Girl Scout is a low yeilder that's the only reason I haven't run her yet .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Yea w,d did I not reply lmao ? . Glad somebody else is growing out sin city . I done their sour flame amazing smoke . I was showing Robbie a few night ago funny enough . I'm trying to get the balance of yeild & quality at the moment & know the Girl Scout is a low yeilder that's the only reason I haven't run her yet .


Heard a lot about those sincity seeds, have to try em at some point but next year for me is already prebooked for some BB, dinafem n pyramid seeds stuff lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

I dont think you did, I didnt see me reply cos I'm a mong and thought it would be on there.

A few of us doing Sin gear man, always turns out super dank, yeah the last lot had 2-3 weeks veg, want at least 5-6 weeks on these.

Blue petrols are looking very short and stout too. Be good to get those running as I have not heard of anyone having those yet.

Whats the Sour like? Guaranteed funk, the cure changes it again.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Well its at a mates house so in don't wanna go overboard....I'm liking the idea of 12 or 16 its gonna take a few weeks to get that many like but I rekon it will work well


----------



## indikat (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah do that mate, 4x4 grid (taller older flowering ones at back, smaller ones at front of tent for easy access) take 4 plants out n put 4 new plants in every fortnight an bang ya got yaself a njice perpetual kicking out a few oz every fortnight


imo a 4x4 is a bit small for a perp, ud loose yield due to dif canopy heights, so id go for a single crop if its yield in short space of time....an btw 12/12 from seed is a fukin gas ....the trainwreck love it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well its at a mates house so in don't wanna go overboard....I'm liking the idea of 12 or 16 its gonna take a few weeks to get that many like but I rekon it will work well


Mate do what i did, get a single cut of something, go on ebay n buy a £40 cloner an make the 1 cutting into howver many ya need ya loon lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

indikat said:


> imo a 4x4 is a bit small for a perp, ud loose yield due to dif canopy heights, so id go for a single crop if its yield in short space of time....an btw 12/12 from seed is a fukin gas ....the trainwreck love it


Yeah have run 12/12Fs before n will be doing it again when my Blue Pit arrive lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Or 6 rows of 6 for a oz a plant 36 oz in 8 wks and id av the others established in 1ltre pots then potted up a few days before i wanted to bang em in flower room !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Mate do what i did, get a single cut of something, go on ebay n buy a £40 cloner an make the 1 cutting into howver many ya need ya loon lol


Lol Yeh that's what I'm gonna do veg the clone for a few week until I can take that many cuts then boom some jiffys and a clone box nice n simple


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I dont think you did, I didnt see me reply cos I'm a mong and thought it would be on there.
> 
> A few of us doing Sin gear man, always turns out super dank, yeah the last lot had 2-3 weeks veg, want at least 5-6 weeks on these.
> 
> ...



It was very nice mate big long colas I'll dig some photos out later of it . I'm stuck in a fucking traffic jam at the moment ! Why can't it be going to work ! Always the fucking same on the way home !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha chedz you just want me to ram my mates house full Lol I rekon I'm gonna go with 16 just a full harvest every 8 week or so sound pretty good to me


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

If I had my own gaff oooooofffff what I would do lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got a mate who owns a flat but he's too scared to fill it I've asked him loads a times but he won't have it Lol.... if it was mine is a right room full


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a mate who owns a flat but he's too scared to fill it I've asked him loads a times but he won't have it Lol.... if it was mine is a right room full


Instead of filling the whole place up why not ask him i he will just let you have you 1,2m flower tent there? then you can just have the clone tent at urs n less risk to ya after ya recent bust


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 21, 2014)

il have room for propper tents rather than roof cubes so im goin 2x 1.5 with 3 in each in 15l airpots under so 3 under each 600 in eacj tent red spec greenpower thingy with a small veg box with 2x125 blue spec to veg with so should be able to go purp

should be able to ull 4 weekly log as i keep ontop of the veggers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not doing the grow at mine matey its gonna be at me bros hence why I wanna bigger yield cuz its getting split between us like...that's why.I'm going 1200 watt you see...

Me mate doesn't even live in the flat its empty he lives in his Mrs gaff he rents it now and again he's just too scared people think having a little grow is a massive deal yet on a satdy night he'll swan around with 7g of coke on him lmao he ain't got a clue


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm not doing the grow at mine matey its gonna be at me bros hence why I wanna bigger yield cuz its getting split between us like...that's why.I'm going 1200 watt you see...
> 
> Me mate doesn't even live in the flat its empty he lives in his Mrs gaff he rents it now and again he's just too scared people think having a little grow is a massive deal yet on a satdy night he'll swan around with 7g of coke on him lmao he ain't got a clue


Then why not get him to "rent " it to you on paper at least then, even if no money changes hands then at least he is absolved of blame if the place is "rented out" lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm not doing the grow at mine matey its gonna be at me bros hence why I wanna bigger yield cuz its getting split between us like...that's why.I'm going 1200 watt you see...
> 
> Me mate doesn't even live in the flat its empty he lives in his Mrs gaff he rents it now and again he's just too scared people think having a little grow is a massive deal yet on a satdy night he'll swan around with 7g of coke on him lmao he ain't got a clue


rent it then....mates rates £50 a week......print out a tenencey agreement from net.....that way his arse is covered......simples and if its curently empty he ain't making shit from it..... 

@welsh i have never seen a bad word about sc seeds... They have a version of blue dream.....need i say more......

(poss called blue moonshine from men)

the usa seem to have moved away from yeild and most new strains are a form of og........

@robbie i may have miss read but how can you have the original og....when the yanks cant even work out what og means......ocean grown is the lattest load of shit ive heard on it......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

Fuck me just had a moment..........sitting reading this thread after just popping out to grab a bag off the local line an theres a knock at the door, missus goes to look n 3 coppers at the door (plain clothes), she shits herself n runs to get me to open the door to em, turns out they were looking for previous tenant so had a nice chat with em then fucked em off on their way lmao, all this with grow equipment in the cupboards, weed on side in kitchen, RIU up on the PC etc etc didnt bother me too much but missus is a shaking wreck lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Then why not get him to "rent " it to you on paper at least then, even if no money changes hands then at least he is absolved of blame if the place is "rented out" lol


hahahaha you have a dangerous mind man.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rent it then....mates rates £50 a week......print out a tenencey agreement from net.....that way his arse is covered......simples and if its curently empty he ain't making shit from it.....
> 
> @welsh i have never seen a bad word about sc seeds... They have a version of blue dream.....need i say more......
> 
> ...


From what ive heard of the whole affair even numerous people with the "original " OG Kush all say everyone elses cut is fake or a different version lol,dont think the proper "original" will ever be traced tbh


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> @welsh i have never seen a bad word about sc seeds... They have a version of blue dream.....need i say more......
> 
> (poss called blue moonshine from men)
> 
> ...


Yeah man thats why I dont mess about with original or so called original, who knows. How do you know that you have a pre 98 cut or seed. You have to trust and hope, he did say they were S1's?

Yeah its all about that sugar frosty shit, not yield coming out of USA. I'm full on in love with SC gear though, you should all try it then jib it if you dont rate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

saw this on FB n gave me a chuckle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh believe me I've tried renting it on several occasion like but he's a tough nut to crack maybe when I've had a few paydays and flash some.cash at him it might make him change his mind...until then its at me bros I just hope he don't fuck it up


----------



## surfer179 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys here from uk , on my second grow , got 8 amnesia haze plants, think sativa ? In their 7th week veg and just switched the lights, got 2 600w hps, how am i doing ? Any advice would be great and dont worry im open to criticism


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2014)

surfer179 said:


> Hey guys here from uk , on my second grow , got 8 amnesia haze plants, think sativa ? In their 7th week veg and just switched the lights, got 2 600w hps, how am i doing ? Any advice would be great and dont worry im open to criticism


Looks good mate

Im sure someone will be along shortly to hurl some kind of abuse, they do enjoy a bit of that in here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Well passed me test piece a piss it was hopefully I'll be in work soon I'm gaggin for it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Surfer179 they look decent enough to me id be upping there nutes alittle as they look a little pale for me wot medium u using bro?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well passed me test piece a piss it was hopefully I'll be in work soon I'm gaggin for it


Fairplay bro nothin like gettin out there and doin abit imo keeps ya brain tickin over would do me fuckin nut in without a job mate wot ya gonna be doin or lookin for work wise?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fairplay bro nothin like gettin out there and doin abit imo keeps ya brain tickin over would do me fuckin nut in without a job mate wot ya gonna be doin or lookin for work wise?


Yeh cheers man sick of being at home all day its doin me swede in Lol...I'm.going on the tarmac mate the good old.black stuff


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2014)

I own a Roy Cropper bag !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers man sick of being at home all day its doin me swede in Lol...I'm.going on the tarmac mate the good old.black stuff


Well done m8, got to get me one of those job things .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Lmao @ hayley cropper...cheers mate Yeh its wank but gotta be done...u don't need a job with all that green your growing lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

surfer179 said:


> Hey guys here from uk , on my second grow , got 8 amnesia haze plants, think sativa ? In their 7th week veg and just switched the lights, got 2 600w hps, how am i doing ? Any advice would be great and dont worry im open to criticism


fuckin crock a shit mate, don't give up the day job......looks like actual grass.. ..now enjoy your 5posts before you decide to leave.... Fuckin Cornwall seabreeze wankers......

p.s cnt even see pik, but some in here have gone soft...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers man sick of being at home all day its doin me swede in Lol...I'm.going on the tarmac mate the good old.black stuff


wtf mate wanking seems to be a full time job to me.. . .gotta tame the beast somehow......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao @ hayley cropper...cheers mate Yeh its wank but gotta be done...u don't need a job with all that green your growing lol


I'm just sat at home wanking all day, I've worn my ledge off !


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea boi!! Bazzy baby.....yea fucking boi!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

I bet your wankin sock looks like its got a pool ball in it lol


----------



## surfer179 (Jan 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Surfer179 they look decent enough to me id be upping there nutes alittle as they look a little pale for me wot medium u using bro?


Hey , i forgot what nutes they are , il let you know tommorrow, tbh i think its the photo from the above view which makes em look pale because of the light , il post a pic of a close up of the leaves tomo


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I bet your wankin sock looks like its got a pool ball in it lol


Lmao, is that hair gel ?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey surf how are you pall . Looking tidy mate first grow is a learning experience if you get to the end you've done good . Read read & read some more & you be sound . Nice to have new faces around know & then . You'll have a laugh here that's a promise lol. Welcome .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Yea boi!! Bazzy baby.....yea fucking boi!


Yeh man . . Dim can't see de eye of de demon till thee devil cums callin !


----------



## surfer179 (Jan 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Hey surf how are you pall . Looking tidy mate first grow is a learning experience if you get to the end you've done good . Read read & read some more & you be sound . Nice to have new faces around know & then . You'll have a laugh here that's a promise lol. Welcome .


Hey rolla yeah im good mate , haha nah this is my second grow so got a bit of experience on how it works but you can always learn more with this forum, and haha i can tell by the banter !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, is that hair gel ?


Haha quality film that man...well just had a joint of some blue pit and I'm smashed man fookin smashed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeh sae youl like the pit if its owt like the samples I had mate  musky caramely coffeish flavours going off and pretty fucking strong all the buds were frosted all over they've given me quite a bit a kief which is nice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2014)

Any word from Gary n the post?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

I dont think hes been on today mate??oh just remembered.he's been moving his plants for inspection I think


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Lets hope all is good with him then as he was stressin about messin his girls up with there time and shit! That woulf be the least of my worries trus me fuck movin bushes about it a oain in the arse im glad ill neva have that problem lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeh never had to do that I bet its a reet pain in the arse man..I hope alls good aswell man we don't want another one getting fucked...anyone got any 600 watt bulbs they don't want...good ones like lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh never had to do that I bet its a reet pain in the arse man..I hope alls good aswell man we don't want another one getting fucked...anyone got any 600 watt bulbs they don't want...good ones like lol


Im sure ive got 1 somewere bro just gotta find the fucker if I do ill let yano mate its only done maybe 3mnth of 12/12 so should still be pukka if I can find the fucker that is lol ive always kept a spare fuckervas u neva know but I aint changed em since gettin out and the spare has been lying about for 12+mnths now!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Fuck me united are serious about gettin mata from chelsea ay 30+million I rate him at about 25mill max but if it gets done it might just be wot united need he can hurt teams with his slick tight threw balls and he can make the best of defenders look silly so ill be happy for him to come tbh wots ya veiws lads lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeh sweet man if ya can find it I'll tay it mate just thought I'd throw it out there before I have to buy one gotta save them pennies Lol...far too much cash in football man its unreal how much them cunts are on


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yh man im lookin atm for ya lad I know its here somewere as I always keep 1 spare cus I ve had a fucker shatter on me be4 its only a sunmaster but still got a few grows in it yet! 
Yh mate its crazy wot prices wot teams are payin now 37 million they reckon it could end up being lol fuck


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

some of the past grows .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh what I could do with 37mill jesus....Yeh cheers man forgot how much them Phillips bulbs are takes the piss Lol ..just watchin Chris eubanks life story he's a nutter haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice them rolla what strain mate?


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 21, 2014)

What he said^^. Looks frosty . 

Woken up in a right mood lol ever look at your texts and just think why the fuck are these people in my life? It's only through just being nice sort of thing they are allowed. I pretty much hate everyone :/ hate maybe a strong word but just wish I never knew em. They aren't bad people I just get annoyed with myself for allowing these people to think they can talk to me. It's like when you see someone you don't like and just say alright and keep walking. Fed up and gonna end up telling a few cunts just to fuck off.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

Psychosis , great white shark , & Northan lights . 
Will post more Tomoz & update my current .


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Remember I was after some weed once and someone I know always bullshits type thing. Tells you he can get cheese it's dank and you'll go see him and its just average bud that smells slightly cheesey. I remember asking him for a 9 and he calls me back and tells me he can get me great white shark. Had been looking all day so was abit annoyed n thought he was chatting shit so told him its cool I got a goose giving me golden eggs, then something along the lines of I ain't even coming to you you just waste my time. Lol thought he'd just made up a name of some shit bud lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Mmm love a bit of NL never been lucky enough to try the old pychosis hopefully I'll get a cut one day Lol..hopefully I'll have the exo soon tho


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 21, 2014)

Phsyco is a stunning plant I would say 1 of the best I have ever grown she packed some serious frost in the last few days . It come out of nowhere . Has anybody got that cut in here haven't seen anybody with it for a while now .


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Not got a cut but ugorg have brought out psycho sister which is psychosis x blues I believe. Not the cut I know but just hear good things about ugorg stuff. I'm gonna have to get my hands on the exo cut sooner or later just to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sure there's a few on here who have it? U never know tho


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah sure there is aswell. For me though its nothing but green poison going in my tent. Can't be that 6week flower man. Small tent ill run shit for myself and try some strains.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeh 6 week flower sounds nice man...round here tho if it didn't stink of cheese and have a nice cheese taste u ain't getting top dollar for it even for shit that's taken 12 week to flower and is absolute peng....its all about cheese round here so that's what I'm gonna do to get the pennies in


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah it is sorta like that around my way aswell mate. People think you've just made up a name when you say green poison. Thing is its actually a decent smoke. Thing is alot of the cheese around this way aint even all that anyway probably just some seed company's attempt to redo the exo. Got greenhouse seeds cheese in flower at moment just cause it was there as a freebie but don't expect to to taste fuck all like cheese lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> @robbie i may have miss read but how can you have the original og....when the yanks cant even work out what og means......ocean grown is the lattest load of shit ive heard on it......


I dont really follow what terms they use lol i thought OG stood for original gangsta lmao... its just what it says on the front of the pack and what it brings up on the seed database when you search it  

The seeds are straight from breeders who i trust though , but you never now where they had there info from lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 21, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah it is sorta like that around my way aswell mate. People think you've just made up a name when you say green poison. Thing is its actually a decent smoke. Thing is alot of the cheese around this way aint even all that anyway probably just some seed company's attempt to redo the exo. Got greenhouse seeds cheese in flower at moment just cause it was there as a freebie but don't expect to to taste fuck all like cheese lol.


Ive grown a few GH exo ninja, good yeilding plant for me and not a bad smoke IMO, the only thing bad about it is they've called it the real exo which it's nothing like IMO


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Phsyco is a stunning plant I would say 1 of the best I have ever grown she packed some serious frost in the last few days . It come out of nowhere . Has anybody got that cut in here haven't seen anybody with it for a while now .


i love the psycho but never had enough cuts of it when I started this batch so had to go with livers and exo, I've one psycho in DWC in the room tho. I've an exo and psychosis cut in veg so next run is either goin to be exo and psycho or all psycho. It's the one I'd def keep out of them three clone onlys......fuckin love it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> From what ive heard of the whole affair even numerous people with the "original " OG Kush all say everyone elses cut is fake or a different version lol,dont think the proper "original" will ever be traced tbh


'bassman999' in the club600 thread has the real OG Kush, it's his avatar picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'bassman999' in the club600 thread has the real OG Kush, it's his avatar picture.
> 
> View attachment 2970060


that's a Purdy one.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

@shauny did nt find it last night mate ill try again tonight as it might be at the lads who had my gear while I was away!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 22, 2014)

So what is the "real" OG Kush then? As everyone on this site seems to say differently to everyone else


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Morning boys cheers chedz don't worry too much about it tho mate I used to have a few spares man had shit everywhere woundin when it gets taken off ya Lol....yeh I always thought OG meant old gangster not sure in the weed world tho my gth was an OG cross and was lovely smoke man top shelf tackle lol

Me fuckin arsholes in bits man got a bastard pile and fuck me does it hurt just had to have a shit ooohhhh painful...canna even sit down properly Lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

wtf is a pile lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Lmao fuckin hemmaroids I thought this was something old folk suffer with fuck me when I'm 70 I'm fucked mate haha I'll aye bastard watermelons hangin out a there


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

the best bit is the most poplar cream for piles you can buy from a chemist is called anushole lmfao seriously what a fucking name for a piles cream.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha lmfao shocking ain't who thought that fucker up..i've bought some couldn't look the chemist in eye


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

If u need advice on piles, I'm yer man !.20 years driving trucks, my arse is like the hanging gardens of Babylon !, & chedz is right, anasol is best, followed by germaloids ! Lol, I'm a flash cunt & have both .


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

anusol, 3 way action, lol......try getting elastic bands attached to the fukkers, "yes that's right, I am going to shove this toilet role sized gadget up your arse that attaches eleastic bands to them, then getting them cut out and having an open wound for 6 weeks and the chance of a malignant lump....oh what joy


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> anusol, 3 way action, lol......try getting elastic bands attached to the fukkers, "yes that's right, I am going to shove this toilet role sized gadget up your arse that attaches eleastic bands to them, then getting them cut out and having an open wound for 6 weeks and the chance of a malignant lump....oh what joy


Lol, I had that option, but think ile wait till I'm pushing them around in a pram !


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

unfortunately humans and gorillas suffer from piles, what with us being upwardly walking creatures....makes me think we should really be crawling around on all fours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha lmfao shocking ain't who thought that fucker up..i've bought some couldn't look the chemist in eye


hahaha U crack me up (pun intended)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2014)

nice 1 shawney the diazi's showed up today and ther the real deal

am a happy an lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> If u need advice on piles, I'm yer man !.20 years driving trucks, my arse is like the hanging gardens of Babylon !, & chedz is right, anasol is best, followed by germaloids ! Lol, I'm a flash cunt & have both .


Were the fuck did I come into a convo with piles lmao ive goy em and dont get me wrong I quite like em I get the misses to tickle em lmfao


shawnybizzle said:


> Morning boys cheers chedz don't worry too much about it tho mate I used to have a few spares man had shit everywhere woundin when it gets taken off ya Lol....yeh I always thought OG meant old gangster not sure in the weed world tho my gth was an OG cross and was lovely smoke man top shelf tackle lol
> 
> Me fuckin arsholes in bits man got a bastard pile and fuck me does it hurt just had to have a shit ooohhhh painful...canna even sit down properly Lol


ill find it lad it ay a problem!!



DST said:


> unfortunately humans and gorillas suffer from piles, what with us being upwardly walking creatures....makes me think we should really be crawling around on all fours.


Makes sence really ya neva see a dog with piles do ya lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 22, 2014)

Morning wankers


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

you lot are all seriously fucked up lol and its scary to even imagine


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

you bunch of ol grapearses, youll be getting gout soon lmao


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> you lot are all seriously fucked up lol and its scary to even imagine


howd the coeliac thingy go, no more fukin beers mate, ...


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

waiting on the letter with a date when to go get the blood test. I can still drink spirits though cant i? ive given up the drink for like 11 days now lol not long i know but just been hitting the gym.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

indikat said:


> you bunch of ol grapearses, youll be getting gout soon lmao


Oy, less of the "grapearses" , satsummers if ya don't mind !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha in stitches reading thru that I'm glad I ain't the only one in here suffering with arse grapes lol

Been looking at remedies and what they do to remove em no thanks it don't look pretty man that elastic band thing sounds terrible man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2014)

stop being pussy and buy sum liquid n02 that ell freeze ya balls of.

moral of the story is,, STOP TRyING TO FORSCE YA SHITS OUT,just let it glide

lmao, happens to the oldies like indi mostly tho,,, old fuker


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

and that's it gents, IC3 has spoken so it must be true...what IC3 doesn't know is not worth knowing, dear o dear.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

FACT piles are cock blockers haha just for men muhahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> and that's it gents, IC3 has spoken so it must be true...what IC3 doesn't know is not worth knowing, dear o dear.


huh? lol u patronising condasending cunt hippy lucking fucker, go have a haircut and a bit of head and shoulders before u take the piss grebo luking mofo lmoa

hows things man?



exodus0408 said:


> FACT piles are cock blockers haha just for men muhahahaha


NO CHEDZ your pILES ARE YOUR BALLS MATE, with the odd ginger hair here and their lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol I ain't been a pussy my arse hole is killing me man walking with straight legs n shit lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Do u not get piles from sitting on yer ass too much? Any wonder u fuckin lot have them ye bunch of lazy cunts!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Drivin from job to job hydro thats how much shit I get done in a day lol


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

hippy, too funny.....you really haven't got a scooby, lol.

and things are great apart from the 3 babies and 3 Mamas that are currently in my living room disturbing the peace!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

that's a misconception, piles are genetic on the whole and not really anything to do with squeezing too hard either, lol. most diseases are genetic imho. Good mate of mine who is also in the Hema Club is a chef and stands up all day long....he's 10x worse than me.


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Do u not get piles from sitting on yer ass too much? Any wonder u fuckin lot have them ye bunch of lazy cunts!


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't get no piles FOOL!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> that's a misconception, piles are genetic on the whole and not really anything to do with squeezing too hard either, lol. most diseases are genetic imho. Good mate of mine who is also in the Hema Club is a chef and stands up all day long....he's 10x worse than me.


Was always told when I was younger it was from sittin on cold hard surfaces......squeezing ur shit out tho, that's a first lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Lmao what have I started here....me Mrs told me to push it back up!!!! Fuck that for a laff it don't help when choking on a joint I can feel it bulge with each cough ooohhh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao what have I started here....me Mrs told me to push it back up!!!! Fuck that for a laff it don't help when choking on a joint I can feel it bulge with each cough ooohhh


that'll probably be the only bulge you'll ever feel down there.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

......do they look like this Shawny ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

speaking of arses...dont you think we should all stop fucking girls with no back? we need to take breeding as serious as the plant breeding....think of it like if hitler had the right idea....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

mine hang & throb, feels like there pulling me whole toilet area out !, & wiping after a shit is agony !,got to finger me arse with anusol after a AM shit !.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> speaking of arses...dont you think we should all stop fucking girls with no back? we need to take breeding as serious as the plant breeding....think of it like if hitler had the right idea....


???? youve lost me m8, girls with no back ??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 2970621......do they look like this Shawny ?


Jesus lmao that looks like a bullets been fired out of it burrgghh I haven't dared inspect it yet Lol I'll have to whip the mirror down later


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> ???? youve lost me m8, girls with no back ??


hes talking street for bottom....hes implying hes a fan of them African ladies. Some sort of hybrid or something in the works by the sound of it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Shit this threads cracking me up man


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 22, 2014)

Fairy has flown drag .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hes talking street for bottom....hes implying hes a fan of them African ladies. Some sort of hybrid or something in the works by the sound of it.


ahhhhh...., lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 22, 2014)

Afternoon people/bum grape smugglers, much going on? Back on the dole for me today lol

Also saw this today n thought it might give ya`s a laugh
http://prosign.tumblr.com/post/33766157596/someone-has-made-fake-london-underground-signs-and


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't forget about selective breeding programs haha


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 22, 2014)

you think you got it bad, some days i cant walk !


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (Jan 22, 2014)

...............


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

how many days i had the beans now still aint popped em in cubes lol i just get too fucked and put it off till tomorrow.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

this is the song i hear in my head when someone whos ticked tells me they will have it for me tomorrow 100%

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc8JnQjSCjQ


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

lmfao ...piles are genetic.....what like blue eyes and fair hair....and fukin hanging blood oranges off ya ringer...I don't think so ha ha


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

That's your right to think what you want FOOL! But when a surgeon tells me something I tend to listen to them and not some FOOL off a weed forum


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2014)

indikat said:


> lmfao ...piles are genetic.....what like blue eyes and fair hair....and fukin hanging blood oranges off ya ringer...I don't think so ha ha


 you're more likely to get piles if its in ur family but there are other ways to be burdened with that monstrosity of a growth our dear old friend séan has like the pushing so hard its like ur attempting to anally exorcise a bad idea or if you have the shits all the time...blah, blah blah...,(I really do talk complete shit lol)


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Just like when your family are full of fukkin idiots, liklihood is that you'll be a fukkin tool as well......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Just like when your family are full of fukkin idiots, liklihood is that you'll be a fukkin tool as well......


LMFAO . . . Nuff said


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

im no piles expert, i dont even have any dangly bits yet lol but that itchy ring of fire n the way anushole feels like amber necture for the arse leads me to think i have the bad boys beginning, i have read quite a few reports bout all these country's that dont have sitting toilets n dont use toilet paper having far less piles in there county, maybe thats the answer start shiting like animals lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

I have piles because I'm a fat lazy cunt who shits 3 times a day for 15 min sitings !, & not having a hard stool since I was about 10 doesn't help.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im no piles expert, i dont even have any dangly bits yet lol but that itchy ring of fire n the way anushole feels like amber necture for the arse leads me to think i have the bad boys beginning, i have read quite a few reports bout all these country's that dont have sitting toilets n dont use toilet paper having far less piles in there county, maybe thats the answer start shiting like animals lol


Looool, have u soon the back of my legs ?. . . Shit everywhere m8 !


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 22, 2014)

What the fuck is wrong with you people? Are you all 50+ or something? 

I cycle 6 miles a day, have an active job, and smoke galore. My ass aint hanging out when I have a shit. What the fuck.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

Fukkin shit topic of conversation anyway, I'll go back to "lucking" as IC3 puts it......


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2014)

ok, last thing....I am in my 40's, up until a few weeks ago when I had a son I trained 4 times a week (actually started training again this week), cycled every day, eat and create all my own food (i.e no packaged food) but have had the misfortune of having piles, I had them sorted, simple. So yeh, that's what the fuk!


welshwizzard said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people? Are you all 50+ or something?
> 
> I cycle 6 miles a day, have an active job, and smoke galore. My ass aint hanging out when I have a shit. What the fuck.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 22, 2014)

Thats some unlucky shit right there!

Maybe its cos I'm 28. Got this minging stuff to come.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm 29 u either get em or ya don't I think....anyway what we smoking tonight boys all this pile talks givin me an itchy arse Lol....I've got a bit of pit left and some haze of some sort quite nice tho


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck me this pile talk got some steam behind it day it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Hot topic mate Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lads 8 fuckin blood clart hrs ya bin chattin piles as a black mon would say lol wtf only in here you'd see it trust me lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> Fukkin shit topic of conversation anyway, I'll go back to "lucking" as IC3 puts it......


oh fuk oh ya knob,
make sure ya hair dont get caught in ya bike chain now,


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok lets change the subject, some of the more younger patients on here don't like it. Any one seen that doc on the box last night about the Naked Rambler ?, what a fucking tool ! In both sense of the word !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lads 8 fuckin blood clart hrs ya bin chattin piles as a black mon would say lol wtf only in here you'd see it trust me lmfao


Lol & fucking lol


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

your surgeon jus tryin to get up the arses of all your family aswell cheeky bugger and makin coin too lol.....ur ve all got geneticly fuked arsehole imo lmfao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh fuk oh ya knob,
> make sure ya hair dont get caught in ya bike chain now,


That Naked Rambler nearly got his cock caught in it !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

indikat said:


> your surgeon jus tryin to get up the arses of all your family aswell cheeky bugger and makin coin too lol.....ur ve all got geneticly fuked arsehole imo lmfao


LMFAO , mines self inflicted , not in a sexual manner mind u !


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 22, 2014)

Slowly chipping away at my cookies stash, may dip into the haze tonight. Got a few pals round from work so a short but heavy session after tea.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh naked ramblers a character ain't he Lol gets let out of nick then arrested 5 mins later lmao bless him


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ill change the subject for ya lol in need of a psychosis clone as im gonna out the slh it gonna fuck me up holy with this perpitual lark need some solid 8wk clone onlys only lol plus I cant understand why these fuckin divy clones aint showin roots yet I can pick every1 up by stem and jiffy holds to the bottom they are still green and av swollen at base of stem aaahhhhhh there doin me swede in ill rip em all apart lmao neva av I had a clone take 15 fuckin days im cabbaged lol


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ill change the subject for ya lol in need of a psychosis clone as im gonna out the slh it gonna fuck me up holy with this perpitual lark need some solid 8wk clone onlys only lol plus I cant understand why these fuckin divy clones aint showin roots yet I can pick every1 up by stem and jiffy holds to the bottom they are still green and av swollen at base of stem aaahhhhhh there doin me swede in ill rip em all apart lmao neva av I had a clone take 15 fuckin days im cabbaged lol


have u taken them during flowering b4 and how long had they bin 12/12


----------



## indikat (Jan 22, 2014)

indikat said:


> your surgeon jus tryin to get up the arses of all your family aswell cheeky bugger and makin coin too lol.....ur ve all got geneticly fuked arsehole imo lmfao


the scientific reason for the ol chalfonts......shitty diet ...the surgeon lies...http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2496194/....hahahahahahaaahh........also if ya hurt ya lower back...shawny and baz,,,u can get em too,,,but enuf is enuf, best to check the facts first hey grape lovers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

It could b the cold weather? If the jiffys are holding you know something happening have a got a heat mat or anything? Are the jiffys soakin?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ive took clones from plants that are 7wks in flower and got em rooted these were took from plants 1 1/2 wks in flower so it isnt that or the heat I ve just opened 1 up and its got decent knobles on em so all is well I think might leave air slot open tonight see if it makes em hurry the fuck up lol like I said they are as green as the day I took em so ill give em as long as they need lol irdered more exo as I aint just gonna rely o those plus I aint gonna be puttin the lemon in there so there is 12 lemon clines if I dont wabt em so get ya names down as I ve forgot wot an who lol sorry there is 10 as 2 has got there name on the 1st 2 to root already


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh air em out a bit if their knobbly you know its only a matter of time before they shoot thru....is the slh peng? And a decent yielder? If so I'll take one from ya


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Id say it was up there with the best with flavour and smell and yh its a biggen for yeild got over 8oz from my first run with her in a 6ltr airpot and it only had a 4wk veg plus I left a shit load of popcorn on her so I could reveg!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh air em out a bit if their knobbly you know its only a matter of time before they shoot thru....is the slh peng? And a decent yielder? If so I'll take one from ya




get to bak of the queue knobrot

infact who are you? i thin chedz was beofre ur time, u have to show ur salt to get summert as good as his cut my man

LMAO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds nice man i need the stinky tasty gear thats all that sells wel....I've had some really nice lh round here but not for ages tho..I got an 8th now of some supposedly lemon haze..its never seen a lemon Lol not a bad smoke tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Oi first come first serve gayboy I'm in need man....do u want them other 3? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

I just want it to stick my fat knobbly arse to the sofa, if it can do that I don't give 2 fucks what it's called .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't bare to sit I'm on lying duties tonight Lol...ice what was that ebay sellers name again for 1.5 tent


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

It can do that baz believe me ask sambo wot its like as im not really a smoker haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> It can do that baz believe me ask sambo wot its like as im not really a smoker haha


what actually ask someone whos smoked shitloads of it, grown it many times and is friends with the founder or at least the person who gifted to everyone las fingerz, never heard nothing so stupid chedz i think people should get all there info from folk who never smoked or grown it but like the taste of chedz bumcrack for a few clones lmfao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what actually ask someone whos smoked shitloads of it, grown it many times and is friends with the founder or at least the person who gifted to everyone las fingerz, never heard nothing so stupid chedz i think people should get all there info from folk who never smoked or grown it but like the taste of chedz bumcrack for a few clones lmfao


I'll av some of that ( las fingerz, not chedz bum crack ! )


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'll av some of that ( las fingerz, not chedz bum crack ! )


tbh mate i dunno if you would like it that much, its super tasty n good yielder and a great seller but it is a racy high stone well the first joint is anyway lol your more likely to get up n clean the house or do sumfing active after a joint of it and that aint the baz i know lmao

is lovely weed tho and after the third or forth joint your deffo not racing any more lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

I tell ya wot lads u dont know wot this strain means to me fuck she is the Ferrari of plants let me tell ya fuck id kick Michelle keegan outta bed if I had to choose between her or lose them for the rest of my life lol watch the space u can already tell she is exploding ill av atleast 12 colas on each as fat as pint glasses and ya know wot its a fuckin doddle to grow the fuckers


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> tbh mate i dunno if you would like it that much, its super tasty n good yielder and a great seller but it is a racy high stone well the first joint is anyway lol your more likely to get up n clean the house or do sumfing active after a joint of it and that aint the baz i know lmao
> 
> is lovely weed tho and after the third or forth joint your deffo not racing any more lol


Lmao, scrap that then, hoovering , be fucked ! Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, scrap that then, hoovering , be fucked ! Lol


your growing pyscho now aint ya??? let that go ten wk mate and if that dont get you your kinda stone then i would just switch to jacking up thc mate lolol

i got some lovely sorry more than lovely pyscho from pukka yday fuck me gently it was strong, was only a small sample but i was a dribbling mess after smoking it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

Look scrummy them Chedz !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Aye they look alreet chedz how many weeks they at?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what actually ask someone whos smoked shitloads of it, grown it many times and is friends with the founder or at least the person who gifted to everyone las fingerz, never heard nothing so stupid chedz i think people should get all there info from folk who never smoked or grown it but like the taste of chedz bumcrack for a few clones lmfao


Who said its neva smoked it lol and im not on about me bum crack ya fat ginger northern cunt lol na I av n smoked as much as u lad but I ve had my fair share I like it more than exo has it gives me the racey buzz which I like haha I told ya im a uppers not a downers type of guy haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Who said its neva smoked it lol and im not on about me bum crack ya fat ginger northern cunt lol na I av n smoked as much as u lad but I ve had my fair share I like it more than exo has it gives me the racey buzz which I like haha I told ya im a uppers not a downers type of guy haha


u paranoid CUNT i wasnt even talking bout you but all the rest who have a opinion on the strain but never grew or smoked her now FUCK off


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye they look alreet chedz how many weeks they at?


4 1/2 wks bro plenty of time yet still av'nt hit em with the pk yet my days I canny wait lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> your growing pyscho now aint ya??? let that go ten wk mate and if that dont get you your kinda stone then i would just switch to jacking up thc mate lolol
> 
> i got some lovely sorry more than lovely pyscho from pukka yday fuck me gently it was strong, was only a small sample but i was a dribbling mess after smoking it lol


LMFAO , jacking up thc , sounds good !. I got 6 exo & my livers & pysco mother (the first ones I had off u in August ! Lol ), 4 weeks 12 on Sunday , I will get pics up then, gonna go 10-11 on the lot because its rammed in there m8 lol,one of my best grows yet I think. Cheers for starting me on them m8.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> u paranoid CUNT i wasnt even talking bout you but all the rest who have a opinion on the strain but never grew or smoked her now FUCK off


I know wot ya was on about ya silly northern monkey now FUCK OFF ya Fat GINGER CUNT lmao just sayin I aint smoked as much as u ya fuckin wreck head thats why I dont think my opinion of it is warrented all the smokers I know love it and yh it can and will put ya on ya ass if you smoke enough of it haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 4 1/2 wks bro plenty of time yet still av'nt hit em with the pk yet my days I canny wait lol


4 half weeks ?, don't think ile post pics now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

haha just seen this on Fb Lol how do you eat yours buurrgghh


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I know wot ya was on about ya silly northern monkey now FUCK OFF ya Fat GINGER CUNT lmao just sayin I aint smoked as much as u ya fuckin wreck head thats why I dont think my opinion of it is warrented all the smokers I know love it and yh it can and will put ya on ya ass if you smoke enough of it haha


your opinion isnt warranted on much you cunt its more just tolerated lmao

but agreed after a few las lemons theres no more racy high your just bloody stoned lol first one or two tho is racy as fook


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> LMFAO , jacking up thc , sounds good !. I got 6 exo & my livers & pysco mother (the first ones I had off u in August ! Lol ), 4 weeks 12 on Sunday , I will get pics up then, gonna go 10-11 on the lot because its rammed in there m8 lol,one of my best grows yet I think. Cheers for starting me on them m8.


Get ya pics up ya fucker yr near enough at same point as me give a few days I love to comoare with other decent growers and im not takin the piss haha sambo as said yr good enough lol not that he is haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm gonna make oil this run. Got my iso, was gonna make it down shed, get a rice cooker or slow cooker to boil iso off & keep filter on full blast, had loads of thick stick brown oil in the past, cost me 25 sheets a gram, lovely stuff !, I've looked on utube at the "rick Simpson " method. Any tips most welcome .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Get ya pics up ya fucker yr near enough at same point as me give a few days I love to comoare with other decent growers and im not takin the piss haha sambo as said yr good enough lol not that he is haha


I will Sunday m8, there 4 weeks bang on then lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 2971026 haha just seen this on Fb Lol how do you eat yours buurrgghh


That's uncanny , my mrs just gave me a cream egg , I'm not shoving it up my arse though ! Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> your opinion isnt warranted on much you cunt its more just tolerated lmao


I missed that ya cock suckin penis eat bollock chewin super champion lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I will Sunday m8, there 4 weeks bang on then lol


Now now now now lol I canny fuckin wait now haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Now now now now lol I canny fuckin wait now haha


I can't now, I'm giving oral to a cream egg ! Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuckin cock blocker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

I wanna see one of indis grows I do....were lacking bud porn man


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

DST said:


> ok, last thing....I am in my 40's, up until a few weeks ago when I had a son I trained 4 times a week (actually started training again this week), cycled every day, eat and create all my own food (i.e no packaged food) but have had the misfortune of having piles, I had them sorted, simple. So yeh, that's what the fuk!


@DST

Congrats on the son mate!  
How you doing DST ? hows sunny holland , not spoke for ages


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

this thread is slow as fuck lads , you spend all day talking about fucking piles then you all fuck up n go quiet ! ....


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> this thread is slow as fuck lads , you spend all day talking about fucking piles then you all fuck up n go quiet ! ....


we aint creatures of the night robbo lol sum of us have very inactive days to lead lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we aint creatures of the night robbo lol sum of has very inactive days to lead lol



boring twats .......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Aye very inactive at the mo...I'm gaggin to get back on it man order me tent on Friday got me pots some coco just need some bio grow a few bit n bobs and I'm all set man its a killer


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye very inactive at the mo...I'm gaggin to get back on it man order me tent on Friday got me pots some coco just need some bio grow a few bit n bobs and I'm all set man its a killer


do you mean bio bizz organic nutes when you say bio grow mate ??


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

is bio-bizz grow ok wit coco? i had a friend a while ago use bio-bizz nutes in a drip system he had rigged up didnt work tho the grow clogged up his lines.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> this thread is slow as fuck lads , you spend all day talking about fucking piles then you all fuck up n go quiet ! ....


Funny you should mention that, just been pushing Anusol up the old chutney chute !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

bio bizz is thick as fuck mate , one of the thickest organic nutes ive ever used , its like syrup !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

Shawny , i was gonna say , if your into organics and you like bio bizz , give oldtimers range organic nutes a try .... imo they piss all over the bio stuff and at £10 a bottle you cant go wrong ...


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Funny you should mention that, just been pushing Anusol up the old chutney chute !


i still got no dangly bits but its the itchy ring of fire at points im worried lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is bio-bizz grow ok wit coco? i had a friend a while ago use bio-bizz nutes in a drip system he had rigged up didnt work tho the grow clogged up his lines.


I'm using Dutch pro in all mix this run, with good results, even if I do say so me sen.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh bio bizz bio grow the one for veg I used it on me last 2 grows and think its great stuff the whole range....Yeh rob I've been tempted by plant magics old timers before but went for the bio instead I think its the same price I know how much t works so was just gonna carry on with that


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i still got no dangly bits but its the itchy ring of fire at points im worried lmao


Ichy,scratchy catchy piley ! That's how it all starts m8 !, . . . Or have you just not wiped yer ring properly ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh bio bizz bio grow the one for veg I used it on me last 2 grows and think its great stuff the whole range....Yeh rob I've been tempted by plant magics old timers before but went for the bio instead I think its the same price I know how much t works so was just gonna carry on with that


i used to use bio bizz all the time until one day i went to get some and it was on order but they had oldtimers range .... lets just say ive never bought bio since lol ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeh its the one with the crazy scientist on the front ain't it...does it give better flavours or sumthin? R u in coco or soil?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

All he had in the shop.com


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol Rambo , were did yer post go ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck this thread, that's a day i'le never get back !


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol Rambo , were did yer post go ?


aint worth the upheaval for the thread mate i canni be arsed tbh just pissed.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its the one with the crazy scientist on the front ain't it...does it give better flavours or sumthin? R u in coco or soil?


i use a mix of coco / soil / perlite / sand , i reuse my mix after each grow , empty my pots , sieve the big roots out and dump the rest into a 40l tub i have , i just top it up with some soil or coco every few grows.
I just found that the oltimers was easier all round , faster growing healthier plants , i found with the bio bizz i had to add cal mag from time to time , i dont seem to get that prob with the oldtimers , its thinner than the bio bizz aswell so it makes it easier to pour out and mix , it has a really sweet smell to it , smells like liquorice lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 22, 2014)

I used bio bizz in my last grow won't use it again .


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2014)

right im off lads , catch ya laters .

sambo ill bell u tomoz


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is bio-bizz grow ok wit coco? i had a friend a while ago use bio-bizz nutes in a drip system he had rigged up didnt work tho the grow clogged up his lines.


Jesus I bet he had a hard time there . Never seen nutes like it. soo thick & slimy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 22, 2014)

Might give them a whirl then Yeh biobizz make some.mess dont they especially.that fish mix Lol nasty tackle


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 22, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I used bio bizz in my last grow won't use it again .


Im using light mix this run,wont use it again lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 22, 2014)

Dog & Moroccan hash.
View attachment 2971203


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

For someone who "at times" comes across as educated, you sure do let yerself down trying to win discussions by quoting from the internet. Any decent doctor will also tell you NOT to go on the internet trying to self diagnose or believe a high % of the content on there. Of course a bad diet will lead to an increase in piles, but ultimately it's genetic - FOOL!



indikat said:


> the scientific reason for the ol chalfonts......shitty diet ...the surgeon lies...http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2496194/....hahahahahahaaahh........also if ya hurt ya lower back...shawny and baz,,,u can get em too,,,but enuf is enuf, best to check the facts first hey grape lovers





HydroGp said:


> Dog & Moroccan hash.
> View attachment 2971200View attachment 2971201View attachment 2971203View attachment 2971204


Nice hash, the UK doesn't see much decent Moroccan anymore. Most of the solid my mates get is flat packed pollem from the Nether regions Anyone else in the UK getting decent Moroccan (soap bar doesn't counts!)

@RobbieP, (forgot to quote you in the reply). Things are good over here, the joys of new fatherhood are rocking my world at the moment, along with many nice strains of weed You haven't been around in a minute, what's been cooking?


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

lol....fuk knows where you get this long hairded hippy nonsesne from, couldn't be further from the truth, I ain't had long hair since I was 17 - probably when you were sitll shitting in nappies, haha (at the age of 10 or something....)
Grey heided cunt aye, but hippy, definitely not!


IC3M4L3 said:


> oh fuk oh ya knob,
> make sure ya hair dont get caught in ya bike chain now,


7mins30odd....
[youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

DST you are a pissy twat when your disagreed with, you know that excellent piece of research by fellows of the royal college of surgeons is the gold standard of clinical research, they even scoff at the ideas that its genetic or postural but I doubt you could discern between a proper research paper and somr taddle from the "interweb" the shit you mention was taught in med schools 20 years ago, go market cannabis seeds and leave the ad hominem attacks out of it and do your research before you take me for a fool you lazy fukin idiot


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

who I am to makie a comment against "your original side swipe". oh so sorry. Lazy fukkin idiot, haha, now that is funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Funny you should mention that, just been pushing Anusol up the old chutney chute !


you're some dirty cunt lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i still got no dangly bits but its the itchy ring of fire at points im worried lmao


is it itchy when you sweat or when? If its when you get sweaty U might just have a fungus or maybe ringworm...


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

still no garyboy....anyone heard from the gazzer


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

Havnt seen Gary or Zedd for a minute?

Gary was twitching about his appt. was it today or yesterday?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah not like him to not grace up with his Scottish Witt...*sigh*

zedd is still about just using a different name, look for the most opinionated twat in here


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well im stuck on the biggest carpark in the country and lol at you lot already haha wot you all done anyway shit the fuckin bed or wot? !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

I wish bud, I so much as fart in bed n the gf freaks out, funny thing is her ppl did the same thing to the Jews so I dunno what the problem is.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

Gonna be busy tomorrow, get these in new shoes and under big lights next few days

3 x firedog


2 more SinMint


And 6 of Sin City Blue Petrol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Lookin nice there ww just threw sum oics of how the lemon are doin gonna check the prop again tonight see if any sign of roots


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

chedz THEFUK the clones doin? ur slippin my man, i think all that anal penetration by bubba in the clink has u slippin,lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I wish bud, I so much as fart in bed n the gf freaks out, funny thing is her ppl did the same thing to the Jews so I dunno what the problem is.


no they didn't mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 23, 2014)

@ DST I saw in another thread you said you had put some pics up of the Sour Kush x Deep blue somewhere, any chance ya can link me to em please as ive got some coming in the post n fancy seeing what they are like


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

The pics are of the parents Sae, the Sour Kush and the Deep Blue, but not the offspring. Giggles from the 600 thread grew some of them. I'll looks the pics up and post em here when I find em.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no they didn't mate


of course they didn't...it was the aliens..no wait it was stonemasons or maybe it was out own government *gasp* I think were onto something here!! Put on this tin foil hat n lets inform the world how we got it all wrong.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 23, 2014)

DST said:


> The pics are of the parents Sae, the Sour Kush and the Deep Blue, but not the offspring. Giggles from the 600 thread grew some of them. I'll looks the pics up and post em here when I find em.


Ahh ok no worries, was hoping for some offspring pics lol, has anyone got any pics of the offspring do you know?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuckin ell busy this morning man uust be like me and have fuck all to do Lol...well I'm off to physio in an hour think I'm gonna get some of that acupuncture treatment today suppose to be good like anyone else ever had it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell busy this morning man uust be like me and have fuck all to do Lol...well I'm off to physio in an hour think I'm gonna get some of that acupuncture treatment today suppose to be good like anyone else ever had it?


Not personally had it done but know scores of people that have an every single 1 of them swears by it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell busy this morning man uust be like me and have fuck all to do Lol...well I'm off to physio in an hour think I'm gonna get some of that acupuncture treatment today suppose to be good like anyone else ever had it?


 http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/nc/


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> of course they didn't...it was the aliens..no wait it was stonemasons or maybe it was out own government *gasp* I think were onto something here!! Put on this tin foil hat n lets inform the world how we got it all wrong.


ummmmm very silly today r we relax...........ho ho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

cumon gazza where u at.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

I've referred tto it as a pseudoscience before on here n was attacked lol so now ill let the link do the talking but if ur looking for a placebo effect then go for it.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

ive had acupuncture in me ears, carnt say it worked much but think its one of them things you gotta want to work n believe in to get the most out off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive had acupuncture in me ears, carnt say it worked much but think its one of them things you gotta want to work n believe in to get the most out off.


a bit like religion or Santa...hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh just read that interesting might give it a miss then and just get twisted up instead....lads I think Gary's sound I noticed he'd been on Fb yesterday think he just been a busy boy


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the Sour Kush I used>>>






























hash from above plant





You'll get more pics in here>
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/539647-rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.html
Trying to find a pic of the male but will need to get back to you on that.
DST



Saerimmner said:


> @ DST I saw in another thread you said you had put some pics up of the Sour Kush x Deep blue somewhere, any chance ya can link me to em please as ive got some coming in the post n fancy seeing what they are like


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, I love accupunture, sends me to sleep. I also get Biopuncture which is a combination of accupuncture and homepathic medicine. Basically they inject you with needles that are as thin as accupuncture needles and the injections contain different treatments in them. Most of the homeopathic stuff the women I go to see uses is engineered in Germany. Before winter I was injected in my face to prevent getting colds and flu's and for the last year I have not had any problems. It's great for my crappy knees as well. It may be a placebo effect, but it seems to help me and my Insurance pays for 70% of the treatment so why not!



shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell busy this morning man uust be like me and have fuck all to do Lol...well I'm off to physio in an hour think I'm gonna get some of that acupuncture treatment today suppose to be good like anyone else ever had it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Reading that thing prolapse put on has put me off a bit just because its my lower back and it said some patients get a worse pain after the treatment I wouldn't want that to happen...I mean he's pistol whipped me dipped me and flipped Lol proper rung me out and he's doing a good job tbh I was hoping the acupuncture would just be the last thing to make it that bit better....I'll aye a chat to him about him see what he thinks is best aye....I'll see if he can bang one in me pile and pop the bastard lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

DST said:


> This is the Sour Kush I used>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done D. . . I see you play a decent sport then , lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

Cheer up cunts . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Cheer up cunts . . . View attachment 2971561


stop dicking about lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

YEH ive had acupunture LOADS od times to my lower back, thinking of going for sum in next few days, fuking ace and like my man bak the said it sends u to sleep,

SOME gp surgerys offer it and ts free so maybe worth asking, im in agony at with this pregab reduction so im def thnking of going getting it dne,

down to 25mg in morning and 25mg at night, fuk me beats 500 twice a day fo sure fool!

and shawney the vallies are bang on mate, trully the real deal and not snides, thanx man


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive had acupuncture in me ears, carnt say it worked much but think its one of them things you gotta want to work n believe in to get the most out off.


freddy kruger lmfao, I was sceptical but intrigued so I booked myself in for 6 sessions ......u have to see the right person...deffo not some chink on the high st ffs, and well fuk me it was like the first risng rush of a good trip, I felt energy smashing up my spine into my forehead then ,,,Bang my whole body was frozen but charged and the sense of something very strong happening in my body, the therapist was impressed.....I didn't ask how it works cos it fukin aint to do with muscles or anything I could imagine......actually I stopped going and bought some needles and do it to myself......very interesting effects especially if u stick em in your face and head lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha, you crazy fucker.


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha, you crazy fucker.


well I looked into it and it seems that the system is based on a Chinese philosophy of yin yang and the flow of this thru meridians.....cept u cant find these if u look so they are concepts rather than material entities, so I figured that if the central premise was based on belief rather than physiology it would do no harm to self experiment.........eg I wouldn't take an acupuncture needle to my carotid artery cos that is real but I could stick a few in my body and note the effects


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

oh yeah while im on it...and im on it Shawny u been having chiropractic...it hasn't cured you and now u getting pinned...am I rite?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

indikat said:


> freddy kruger lmfao, I was sceptical but intrigued so I booked myself in for 6 sessions ......u have to see the right person...deffo not some chink on the high st ffs, and well fuk me it was like the first risng rush of a good trip, I felt energy smashing up my spine into my forehead then ,,,Bang my whole body was frozen but charged and the sense of something very strong happening in my body, the therapist was impressed.....I didn't ask how it works cos it fukin aint to do with muscles or anything I could imagine......actually I stopped going and bought some needles and do it to myself......very interesting effects especially if u stick em in your face and head lol


Fuck me m8,sounds like you've had more pricks than a second hand dart board !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Well now I've got menthol back lol getting acupuncture next session just got twisted about again today....right time for some.proper meds I'm talking that green shiiiit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

I've nothing but respect for your curiosity but modern medicine has a better change of resolving his lower back pain..im sure if he might feel some beneficial effects but that would more than likely be down to the release of dopamine and endorphins. Again im not trying to attack anyones beliefs, I just don't see the point in humouring these practices when you have modern medicine at your disposal.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

indikat said:


> oh yeah while im on it...and im on it Shawny u been having chiropractic...it hasn't cured you and now u getting pinned...am I rite?


The manual work is working when I first had the accident I couldn't bend past my knees now I'm nearly at my feet he's only a youngish geez himself and tbh hes pretty good...but I've always got an ache in me back near enough constant..he thinks that the acupn might help that or something.....I frickin hope so lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

indikat said:


> oh yeah while im on it...and im on it Shawny u been having chiropractic...it hasn't cured you and now u getting pinned...am I rite?


again, chiropractic is also in the same category lol sorry if anyone feels im basing their beliefs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

have you tried physiotherapy? It calls on actual recognised sciences like anatomy, physiology, pathology and biomechanics.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Shauny lad come and av afew days graft with me ill sort ya fukin back owt lad piece a piss haha


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah spinal manipulation is based on the idea of a bone slightly outta place.....cept when you look on x ray u don't see it......then they put direct force into the spine to move the offending bone....straining ligaments as they go to set up a constant need for a "crack", several people a year are put into a coma cos if u do this to the neck it can cause a stroke....so no fukin thanks to much for me


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2014)

There are Doctors of modern medicine that are using Biopuncture with great feedback from their patients. The Russian girl I see for treatment worked in an institute back in Comradland for 19 years before moving to Amsterdam, and they have been practising it over there for as long. But like, MJ until "the modern world of medicine" do formal trials and agree that it works, it will remain controversial.
I use to get a physio to release the blockages in my back with chiropractic methods and that has got to be doing something to your body as I use to get killer headaches directly after then later in the day would feel great (and that would be after lurching into the guys office like Egor all hunched up and shit).


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuck me can we not talk about summet else lol I feel left out I liked the piles conversation betta lmfao hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha fuck that chedz I'm shit with heights mate you'd.find me clung on somewhere stiff as board snot dribbling an everything Lol....Yeh my man got my back cracking the other week never heard my back crack before but it felt kinda good Lol he just pressed on it really hard and click click click lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha fuck that chedz I'm shit with heights mate you'd.find me clung on somewhere stiff as board snot dribbling an everything Lol....Yeh my man got my back cracking the other week never heard my back crack before but it felt kinda good Lol he just pressed on it really hard and click click click lol


You wont be high I swear lol ill let ya carry all the kit from the wagon lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

I know im gonna regret asking this but what the fuck is "Biopuncture" n pls don't tell me you let non medically qualified personal inject you with random snake oils.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

DST said:


> @RobbieP, (forgot to quote you in the reply). Things are good over here, the joys of new fatherhood are rocking my world at the moment, along with many nice strains of weed You haven't been around in a minute, what's been cooking?


@DST ... yeah ive been off the radar for awhile ...how come i canny pm you mate? 

man that big buddah dudes voice is so annoying on that canna cup video LOL and he is such a morbid twat ! he goes on about cheesus as a joke but says it so serious you think hes gonna kill someone ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha Yeh I'll be ya donkey carrying boards and poles around all day sweet mate when can I start Lol....one of the most evilest looking men I've met was a scaffolder geezer was a fuckin beast....one of me old works mates is a right load mouth cunt and they chucked all their shit on our paving so he went marching up there lmao giving it the biggun soon came trotting back with his tail tucked in lmfao...shit I've seen some funny stuff crack off on sites man....comedy classics


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @DST ... yeah ive been off the radar for awhile ...how come i canny pm you mate?
> 
> man that big buddah dudes voice is so annoying on that canna cup video LOL and he is such a morbid twat ! he goes on about cheesus as a joke but says it so serious you think hes gonna kill someone ...



He sounds like that fat bird off benefits street lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh I'll be ya donkey carrying boards and poles around all day sweet mate when can I start Lol....one of the most evilest looking men I've met was a scaffolder geezer was a fuckin beast....one of me old works mates is a right load mouth cunt and they chucked all their shit on our paving so he went marching up there lmao giving it the biggun soon came trotting back with his tail tucked in lmfao...shit I've seen some funny stuff crack off on sites man....comedy classics


Aye there aint many fairy scaffs lad and we wont put up with much shit either lol we are known for our drinkin and fightin more than grafting tbf but boy if we gotta graft on we are sum of the best trades men goin lol half of our firm smoke weed at work lol mad as fuvkin hatters mate they love it haha 1 joint for me at work and it makes ya think more about how we put our lives at risk so a joint for me at work is a big no no unless we got a 3hr drive so I can get me head down haha god forbid if we all got drug tested together there would nt be a firm left haha aslong as yr truthfull with the tester tho yr ok but if ya neva say you smoked weed or took sniff pills ect and they found it in ya system you'd be dismissed straight away haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Aye same as my old firm near enough all of.us were smokers or coke heads lmao working away was a fuckin storm man smashed every night...the amount of times me old gaffer nearly caught us smoking green is mad there is no way he didn't know wat we were doing..think he just thought fuck it...we did all.the Olympic car park all 3 of us who were on machines were just toking all day long haha...its hard to find good lads like that


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 23, 2014)

I work in the asbestos industry nobody is normal apart from me of course lmao . Bunch of absolute not rights.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol the gaffer at our place is a women and she just turns a blind eye to coke and that but I ve known her to smoke a spliff lol her nephew works her and he is a smackhead or ex smackhead and she knew about it but turned a blind eye as he is a good lad and can graft its just the smack that lets him down tbf there is nt a bad word to say about any of the lads We all love the craic and had olenty of mad nights out together we usually end up scrappin with each other and it does gett wild but day after were all laughin and jokin about it haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I work in the asbestos industry nobody is normal apart from me of course lmao . Bunch of absolute not rights.


You get alot of mad scaffs to work round then dont ya rolla lol we fuckin hate u cunts with a passion haha alway chunterin about the lifts on the scaffold haha its either to high or to low canny fuckin win with yas lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

afternoon lads, not been on for a cpl days been busy and had a few worrying moments, so been moving everything to a new addy and cleaning the house, but hopefully thats everything sorted and back on track now.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Easy gaz most of em were touchin clothe for ya mate haha wot ya bin up 2


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

You decided to get em out of your place for good then ?


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 23, 2014)

£220 an ounce of cheese
200 an ounce for less potent piff
absolutely hurts to pay those prices


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

More than that up the wirral / pool man.

hazes are 260+

Cheeses 240, not even that special. Kids getting 400 back off an o.

Scandalous.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> £220 an ounce of cheese
> 200 an ounce for less potent piff
> absolutely hurts to pay those prices


that's what I sell for in bulk, your getting it cheap or it aint cheese


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 23, 2014)

i replied to the firs page an omg how many pages are there lol my anser was to the question on prices


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's what I sell for in bulk, your getting it cheap or it aint cheese


its cheese mate trust me in bulk i pay £180 
10 oz £1800
5 oz 900
an sell 0.9 for £10


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

haha ur all a bunch of para cunts lmao, ive just moved all the grow into a mates house, had the coppers driving up and down my street last cpl days and they chapped my door the night b4 last, apparently looking for a neighbor that has broken his tag conditions, i stupidly answered the door with a J in ma mouth, so u shud have seen the grin on their faces, i decided it wud be safer to just move everything now just to cover my back incase they come back. i'm just remembering shawns bust and he got fcked just for the smell of smoked green so i dont wanna make the same mistake.


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha ur all a bunch of para cunts lmao, ive just moved all the grow into a mates house, had the coppers driving up and down my street last cpl days and they chapped my door the night b4 last, apparently looking for a neighbor that has broken his tag conditions, i stupidly answered the door with a J in ma mouth, so u shud have seen the grin on their faces, i decided it wud be safer to just move everything now just to cover my back incase they come back. i'm just remembering shawns bust and he got fcked just for the smell of smoked green so i dont wanna make the same mistake.


best to be safe than sorry good luck mate hate the filth 

much more serious crimes they could be battling instead of a little gardening


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh better to be safe than sorry mate lol answering door with a j hangin out ye gob what yer like lmao....u missed hot topic in here yesterday mate was like an episode of embarrassing bodies hahaha


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha ur all a bunch of para cunts lmao, ive just moved all the grow into a mates house, had the coppers driving up and down my street last cpl days and they chapped my door the night b4 last, apparently looking for a neighbor that has broken his tag conditions, i stupidly answered the door with a J in ma mouth, so u shud have seen the grin on their faces, i decided it wud be safer to just move everything now just to cover my back incase they come back. i'm just remembering shawns bust and he got fcked just for the smell of smoked green so i dont wanna make the same mistake.


Good call,ball ache but at least you can sleep easy for a bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

haha yeah ive read back a bit, all u lot with ur arse grapes hanging out lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha yeah ive read back a bit, all u lot with ur arse grapes hanging out lmao


It's like the Bo Bells hanging up there Gaza !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/weird-news/listen-drunken-man-united-fan-3053682

heres a laugh for all u non Man Utd fans lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha pissed as a fart bless him


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

chopped the exo sunday the buyers just picked it up and is more than happy, 4 days and its perfect to smoke, got over 40 atm gulp gotta get some yield as we need another motor


----------



## indikat (Jan 23, 2014)

then its down to 9 only keep iy safe


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ffs, just realised I've only a few j's worth left, thot I had another wee bit but musta smoked it lol. Won't be choppin for 3 weeks ffs so goina have to start hunting for a bit......depressing times!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

indikat said:


> then its down to 9 only keep iy safe


After this run I'm clearing the room out, goina get a 1.5 tent for one of the big 9 pot systems, stick two 600s in it and try grow some smaller plants...see how it goes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> After this run I'm clearing the room out, goina get a 1.5 tent for one of the big 9 pot systems, stick two 600s in it and try grow some smaller plants...see how it goes


Aye I've been thinking about a 1.5 tent rather than a 1.2 a little bit more room like ice said he seen em for £75 tho cheapest I can find is about £130


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I've been thinking about a 1.5 tent rather than a 1.2 a little bit more room like ice said he seen em for £75 tho cheapest I can find is about £130


Whenever u measure 1.5 out on the floor there bigger than u think, I don't order from online, I buy all from the nearest shop so ill just see how much they can get me one for


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh I know what u mean once its set up your like fuck me that's big Lol...my.local shops tents a little.on the pricy side tbf so I'll get one off ebay ....cheaper the better at the min...just dont buy a darkroom


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I know what u mean once its set up your like fuck me that's big Lol...my.local shops tents a little.on the pricy side tbf so I'll get one off ebay ....cheaper the better at the min...just dont buy a darkroom


Aye my locals pretty dear too but fuck it, I'll have a few bob comes harvest


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

Why don't you like the darkroom?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Aye that's the beauty it all pays for itself really don't it...once harvest time comes its all smiles [email protected] relax the quality of material mate not worth the money imo....the zips you could see pin holes of light thru the stitching and stuff just me being picky really they get the job done but they ain't the best quality..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye that's the beauty it all pays for itself really don't it...once harvest time comes its all smiles [email protected] relax the quality of material mate not worth the money imo....the zips you could see pin holes of light thru the stitching and stuff just me being picky really they get the job done but they ain't the best quality..


I agree with you there mate I've noticed those light leaks so I got the gf to zip me inside n I couldn't see a thing so its ok but tbh for the money I paid I shouldn't have to zip myself into the mother fucking tent to make sure lol wont be buying another one.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I agree with you there mate I've noticed those light leaks so I got the gf to zip me inside n I couldn't see a thing so its ok but tbh for the money I paid I shouldn't have to zip myself into the mother fucking tent to make sure lol wont be buying another one.


I do that every time I take it down to clean it, put it back together and get sealed in for at least a couple of minutes till your eyes adjust as much as they can


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Lmfao I did the exact same thing haha...cmon duck zip me in and turn all the lights on in the bedroom lol.didn't see a thing tbh...if they were a bit cheaper id have no complaints like


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, found out my ducting sucked for my passive intake but luckily have insulated ducting handy for when I do flower. <<< I only noticed this when I was in the tent lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

well im currently smking some 6 week, fast dried purple paralysis, had no smoke when i woke up so trimmed a little bud to sample, fuck me if this is it at 6 weeks its gonna be fucking lovely at 9 weeks, even quick dried it has a nice smooth taste, best quick dry bud ive ever smoked tbh. well happy with this strain so far.
just picked up a 8th of blue cheese again so i dont go mad taking buds from the girls. 

as for tents, i got both mine off ebay for under £60 each and they are great, no light leaks and good zips, i always heard the cheap ones were shit but due to finances at the time i took a chance and it paid off, ive got a small 80x80x140cm clone tent, and my flower tent is 1.6 x 0.65 x 1.8m, i purposely got a long but slim tent to fit in the room it was originally intended for, now its all been moved im thinking about getting a bigger square tent to fit more in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder what she'll be like in another 3 week then aye? Could have a winner there Gaz....Yeh fuck it I'm going down the cheaper route this time 1.2 tent for £50 canna go wrong man woudnt mind the 1.5 but can't find it cheap enough so fuck it 1200 watt in there should give me some niiiice bud man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I wonder what she'll be like in another 3 week then aye? Could have a winner there Gaz....Yeh fuck it I'm going down the cheaper route this time 1.2 tent for £50 canna go wrong man woudnt mind the 1.5 but can't find it cheap enough so fuck it 1200 watt in there should give me some niiiice bud man



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Box-Mylar-Silver-165-x-65-x-160cm-New-/110985923516?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item19d746cbbc

this is pretty much the same one i got for flowering apart from mine is 1.8m high not 1.6. ive got 1000w of lights in there no worries im sure u cud get 1200w in with good ventilation,

in fact heres my one here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-1-65m-X-0-65m-X-1-8m-Portable-Grow-Tent-Silver-Mylar-Hydroponic-Bud-Dark-Roo-/120985206991?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c2b47c0cf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh I've been gifted a big 6" rvk and 2 cool tubes so I think it will keep em cool enough...I always thought your tent looked like a big 2.4 on some pics aye its not bad that mate...I was gonna go with scrog but seems too fiddly so im gonna mother that cut and just fill it with baby's get them rooted then just flip em and see how it works for me


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Thought you might like this.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Divide by 10 and you have the price in pounds pr. g.. Tourist prices


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

That extreme looks tasty rolled.like a Cumberland link Lol I'd take some charas aswell


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

Charas is trippy shit


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 23, 2014)

Chalice was another one that really fucked me up if I remember right


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 23, 2014)

Evening bum grapes lol.
How did your pp react to being topped gaz? this clone didn't like it to much.
  
PP^ Exo^ SCxSLH + Exo x Dreamtime^


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 23, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Evening bum grapes lol.
> How did your pp react to being topped gaz? this clone didn't like it to much.
> View attachment 2971888 View attachment 2971892 View attachment 2971894
> PP^ Exo^ SCxSLH + Exo x Dreamtime^


mine didnt mind getting topped m8, i topped the original seed plant and 2 clones from her and they have all been fine recovered in a cpl days after topping. 
give her another cpl days im sure she will be fine for ya, all ur girls there are looking nice and healthy tho mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha been pestering me mate for that flat Lol he says I can have it £300 a month but he wants the cash monthly won't let me give him a lump at the end...so if its still free when I'm.back working I'm gonna tay it...can't believe the tight fucker won't let me have it and pay him at the end Ahh well I'll keep pestering him maybe he'll break?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

clones dont like being topped like seeds do,, i think we spoe about this sum time bak and indi mentioned summert to do with the tape root being on a been and not a cut or sum shit, dunno but seeds best for topping ect

and shawn going by your recent track record do u think hed be cinfident enough to wait till teh end and risk getting niks and fucked at same time?

just saying u lapsadisical cunt!


and spoon theyl take prolly a week or 2 to settle but i always topped mine bigge rthan that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Was waiting for some cunt to say that Ahh fuck off I've learned that lesson I won't lead police to me gaff again...before that no one had a clue


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was waiting for some cunt to say that Ahh fuck off I've learned that lesson I won't lead police to me gaff again...before that no one had a clue


na part form your eigbour who u said i got sum growing in garden and sum ducting hanging outa yeh bedroom windoer BUT otehr than that u was golden LMAO

sorry man couldnt resist u fucker,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was waiting for some cunt to say that Ahh fuck off I've learned that lesson I won't lead police to me gaff again...before that no one had a clue


Nobody had a clue lol, ur avin a laugh arnt ye? What about the bush in the backyard? Oh aye, no one seen that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha ya nob my shit was cosha maaaaaattteeeeee no ducting hanging out a windows lolol cheeky fucker..I'm.just hoping by the time Ive hit a job the flats still free!!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 23, 2014)

some legends out there lads!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Nobody had a clue lol, ur avin a laugh arnt ye? What about the bush in the backyard? Oh aye, no one seen that lol


ohh holy fuk everyone at him, SHAWNWHAT HAVE U DONE! lol


easy hyrdo u sort that yellow out with the livers? what was your problem?


and nobdoy seen it hydro first he built a big wodden thing over it with ducttape and glue with cloudy plastic but then he changed his mind and got clever and covered them with a overturned wheelbarow

mans got scruples yano.... sheesh


LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> clones dont like being topped like seeds do,,


hahahahahaha......wait.....hahahahahahahahshshahaha........

oi ic.....take your fucking head outcha arse son......

it strain depending...you fuck tard.....

there's your daily 101 in ganja growing......

NEXT!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh holy fuk everyone at him, SHAWNWHAT HAVE U DONE! lol
> 
> 
> easy hyrdo u sort that yellow out with the livers? what was your problem?
> ...


When u say yellow ur talking about the clone aye, I ain't been down in ages m8 so I've no idea lol, if it was dead my m8 would have said so all must be alright, wot about u? I ain't worried about mine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Nobody had a clue lol, ur avin a laugh arnt ye? What about the bush in the backyard? Oh aye, no one seen that lol


Lmao its not my fault I've got green fingers is it haha they got sooo big I had to chop em remember they were near enough over the neighbors fence


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

At least the smack heads didn't rob all my shit...and I chopped the bigguns numb nut and coverd my little clones thank you very much lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao its not my fault I've got green fingers is it haha they got sooo big I had to chop em remember they were near enough over the neighbors fence


And u reckon no one knew they wer ther lol, com on shawny, folk wer just hopin you'd grow it out so they could steal it


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

Wheres this man ????


HydroGp said:


> Thought you might like this.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> At least the smack heads didn't rob all my shit...and I chopped the bigguns numb nut and coverd my little clones thank you very much lol


oh yeah it was the influence of that moggys ha ha everyone wanted to do an outside grow cos of mr auto I don't smoke.....am I warm shawny


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

If your exo x dreamtime comes out like mine did , id clone that shit cus your onto a winner !!! 




spooningbadgers said:


> Evening bum grapes lol.
> How did your pp react to being topped gaz? this clone didn't like it to much.
> View attachment 2971888 View attachment 2971892 View attachment 2971894
> PP^ Exo^ SCxSLH + Exo x Dreamtime^


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Wheres this man ????


Denmark by the prices


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

Hash sold legally in denmark ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah it was the influence of that moggys ha ha everyone wanted to do an outside grow cos of mr auto I don't smoke.....am I warm shawny


Yeh can't remember who exactly but once they mentioned it I got para and chopped em Lol they were massive tho man I'm sure that was the bat shit that did it oh and the old naturel sunshiiiine


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

topping is strain dependent, all strains can be topped some just take alot longer to recover from the stress , has nothing to do with if its grown from seed or clone ......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

wow did lemmon just attempt to school me knwoing how shit the pics he put up the otherday was REALLY? wow

show someery wat dont look half dead and is a decent strain and come bak at us

i said CLONES DONT TOP AS GOOD AS SEEDS and its true they dont, same as u cant do 12--12 form clone like u can seed


lol my god


ive topped many clones and they have never done as well as seed did it with the PE of jimmy along side the PE fems i was getting and the seed won by far.

same strain,same room,same schedule, difrent results, so i guess yeh its strain dependant, sure


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Robbie its Christiania peoples town within Copenhagen capitol of Denmark
Its not legal but a group of people occupied an old military base and started what today is known as Christiania. State and police have tried to close it for many years. Freestate!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

Ice not arguing with you but ya wrong man , if anything clones would top better as there more mature meaning they would be able to recover quicker .... 

if you grow a plant from seed and take a clone from it , then its going to be exactly the same as the mother except more mature ... 

12/12 from clone and 12/12 from seed comparasion is irrelevent , its like comparing a SOG and a ScROG , sound the same but completly different


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

i was wondering too i couldnt recognice the currancy they wanted,

sume sexy lookin pollum ther,, nice pic man...

im still sik the us in some states hastotally legalised rec use of weed and long as your 21 u can simply go buy some,

fucking butthurt much,....

not syaing ur arguing robbie im saying IMO they dont, i just ran 12-12 form establshed clone and i got like 2.5-3 ounce of 8 under 1k of all of e combined

and it happend with the pe i ran, so i dunno wat to say,lol diffrent strokes maybe/

lemons creaming his pants coz he has actually found sum1 to agree with him after a google search to see if it was right or not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

sorry scrap that i topped the clones and fimmed the seeds-- thats the one wer u cut half the bud thing at tp , was experimineting, had to check bak


my bad,


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was wondering too i couldnt recognice the currancy they wanted,
> 
> sume sexy lookin pollum ther,, nice pic man...
> 
> ...


i dont get what 12/12 from established clone has to do with topping ??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

I topped my clones no.problem was the blue dream tho and that plant can take a beasting I tell ye good for.clones topping super cropping chucked the lot at her and she loved it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i dont get what 12/12 from established clone has to do with topping ??


 was just saying u cant top a cut like u cant do 12-12 from clone like u can with seed, but i loked bak and realised id fimmed or watever the pe i got, not fully ut the top off,,

and u dont get a lot of things, its cool.







shawneys new ride, dust the 5-0 on this beast


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

ive gone through 30 - 40 strains from seed and probable cloned those seed plants at least twice and i always top my plants ... im telling you from my experiance its strain dependent ...... 

so your telling me if you grew a plant from seed , topped it , took a clone ... then once that clone had rooted and got to same size , topped that , then the seed plant would top better than the clone you took from it ?? nope they would both react the same ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

any way thats all im saying on that , cant be bothered to keep explaining or repeating ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Lmao fuck off that's yours ain't it hahaha can imagine you Rollin on that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

if you clone a seeded plant the clone will be structurally different to the mother as can be seen from the branching structure of the clone which follows a Fibonacci pattern rather than the paired binary structure of the original seeded plant, the root system is branching rather than tap root, so yeah ice is rite, seeds have more potential to yield than does a clone from the original....same smoke tho at th end of tha day.....bring it on


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahahahahaha......wait.....hahahahahahahahshshahaha........
> 
> oi ic.....take your fucking head outcha arse son......
> 
> ...


Yes , I was gonna say lol, choped my 2ft exo, livers & pysco in half. . . They loved it, bush city !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if you clone a seeded plant the clone will be structurally different to the mother as can be seen from the branching structure of the clone which follows a Fibonacci pattern rather than the paired binary structure of the original seeded plant, the root system is branching rather than tap root, so yeah ice is rite, seeds have more potential to yield than does a clone from the original....same smoke tho at th end of tha day.....bring it on


Zed the paired binary Structure of a seed plant is because it hasnt sexually matured , when a plant is sexually mature it then chances its structure to the Fibonacci structure ... have you never seen a plant grown from seed and vegged for 6 - 8 weeks the structure of the nodes changes as the plant hits maturity .... 

a clone of a plant is already mature hence the different structure .....

Also Ice didnt say anything about the potential of a seed plant to yield more than a clone , he said that a seed plant will recover better from topping compared to a clone ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeh seeds defo branch out differently to clones they grow more Christmas tree like don't they compared to.clones dont they don't know the reasons like indi tho shiiit boy knows his plants


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

i dint say recover i said do better i think? eitherway i knew we had spoken about it.

enough said

shawney u know ur jelouse of my WHIP! gunna get sum spinenrs on that bitch LMAO


ANYWAYS SHAWN GUNNER GET ANOTEHR PS3, fuk caps, ps4 ive clocked all the games out atm, lol fukfukfuk


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Zed the paired binary Structure of a seed plant is because it hasnt sexually matured , when a plant is sexually mature it then chances its structure to the Fibonacci structure ... have you never seen a plant grown from seed and vegged for 6 - 8 weeks the structure of the nodes changes as the plant hits maturity ....
> 
> a clone of a plant is already mature hence the different structure .....
> 
> Also Ice didnt say anything about the potential of a seed plant to yield more than a clone , he said that a seed plant will recover better from topping compared to a clone ....


like it Robbie, my understanding is this, if the plant has reproduced sexually ir seed it follows binary pairing whilst in veg, whilst the lateral branches demonstrate Fibonacci structure (the nodes spin in a spiral related to the golden ratio or phi), so if you take a branch and root it it follows the asexual development spiral pattern of node development, rather than the binary sexual paired structure....and then theres the roots ......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha lower it and tune it up Lol...all I know is seeds and clones give you weed that'll do me...ice what was that eBay sellers name while I remember I need to check his tents out mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> like it Robbie, my understanding is this, if the plant has reproduced sexually ir seed it follows binary pairing whilst in veg, whilst the lateral branches demonstrate Fibonacci structure (the nodes spin in a spiral related to the golden ratio or phi), so if you take a branch and root it it follows the asexual development spiral pattern of node development, rather than the binary sexual paired structure....and then theres the roots ......


My head hurts !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha lower it and tune it up Lol...all I know is seeds and clones give you weed that'll do me...ice what was that eBay sellers name while I remember I need to check his tents out mate


lol yeh get um nos on th hog lmao
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/kitbagshop/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1





bazoomer said:


> My head hurts !


my thoughts too, waaaay above my paygrade all that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

point being if you can get 8 oz from a 2 week veg clone in soil with organics you are doing very well, with a seedling its common


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> like it Robbie, my understanding is this, if the plant has reproduced sexually ir seed it follows binary pairing whilst in veg, whilst the lateral branches demonstrate Fibonacci structure (the nodes spin in a spiral related to the golden ratio or phi), so if you take a branch and root it it follows the asexual development spiral pattern of node development, rather than the binary sexual paired structure....and then theres the roots ......


we could discuss this all day mate , to a degree you are correct but it also counts on other factors , such as maturity and root structures 
But tbh knowledge and big words are wasted on this thread LOL .... lets talk piles .. LMAO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh get um nos on th hog lmao
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/kitbagshop/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> we could discuss this all day mate , to a degree you are correct but it also counts on other factors , such as maturity and root structures
> But tbh knowledge and big words are wasted on this thread LOL .... lets talk piles .. LMAO


oh no you didn't! We can drop knowledge bombs with the best of 'em.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 23, 2014)

@gaz, yeah it's healthy enough, the top set off fan leafs have jus gone a bit crinkly and dry when you touch them.
@ice, yeah I just remembered that before, must be because it's a clone and not straight from seed. Hopefully it will pick back up soon enough
@robbie, yeah mate I'm gonna take a couple of cuts of each and decide which one I wanna run next, got a couple of dog s1's on the way aswell. Only thing is the 2 seed crosses are regs and could end up with a set of nuts yet


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> we could discuss this all day mate , to a degree you are correct but it also counts on other factors , such as maturity and root structures
> But tbh knowledge and big words are wasted on this thread LOL .... lets talk piles .. LMAO


totally agree mate as for piles I know what causes them so I avoid them lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > if U scroll down I have that 39 pound aircooled hood. Was a fecking bargain!
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> @gaz, yeah it's healthy enough, the top set off fan leafs have jus gone a bit crinkly and dry when you touch them.
> @ice, yeah I just remembered that before, must be because it's a clone and not straight from seed. Hopefully it will pick back up soon enough
> @robbie, yeah mate I'm gonna take a couple of cuts of each and decide which one I wanna run next, got a couple of dog s1's on the way aswell. Only thing is the 2 seed crosses are regs and could end up with a set of nuts yet



Reg seeds are not to be scared of LOL ... if all went to fems there would be no more males to make new strains with ... fuck fems LOL 

i find the best thing with seeds is to bang them on 12/12 as soon as they sprout , a male will show sex normally by the 2nd week of 12/12 and a week or so before the females so if you see a male then rip it out and stick ya lights back to 18/6 as the rest will 99% be females .. well thats how i normally do it , lets me seperate my males and isolate them aswell if i want to use them for pollen


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeh get um nos on th hog lmao
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

ive been looking at the duel bulb aircooled hoods recently anyone used these before ??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

I love a bit a knowledge I do man good to learn something new everyday  especially concerning growing weed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > yehi just got the same one on sale a month bak fro 29.99 only problem i encountered was that the seal round wer teh glass closes isent 100% so have to run tape round it.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > yehi just got the same one on sale a month bak fro 29.99 only problem i encountered was that the seal round wer teh glass closes isent 100% so have to run tape round it.
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > haha yeah i have to tape my fucker up aswell ... ive been thinking about siliconing it as the tape dries out eventually and starts to peel off ...
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> RobbieP said:
> 
> 
> > all good but ur fucked if u use a mh for veg and hps for flower unless u had 2 hoods
> ...


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Reg seeds are not to be scared of LOL ... if all went to fems there would be no more males to make new strains with ... fuck fems LOL
> 
> i find the best thing with seeds is to bang them on 12/12 as soon as they sprout , a male will show sex normally by the 2nd week of 12/12 and a week or so before the females so if you see a male then rip it out and stick ya lights back to 18/6 as the rest will 99% be females .. well thats how i normally do it , lets me seperate my males and isolate them aswell if i want to use them for pollen


Yeah, I ain't scared of em lol. but iv only got 1 of each seed so if it ain't a fem its off the menu lol. And I wanted to stick it under 12/12 but iv only got the one tent so fucked on that front to ha.

*edit* and about the duel bulbed hoods, sambo was going on about them a while back. They look good but I don't think any ones tried one yet.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> IC3M4L3 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah no reason y u cant Gerry rig a xxxl hood with 2 x 1000 just need 2 ballast and a tool kit hey mite try it but fuk my plants are getting burn under 1k
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

im seriously thinkin of a 12/12 x50 in a 2.4x1.2 x3200w, so impressed am I at the 12/12...fuuuu...kin..mental and do they love the light, at 4 weeks theve smashed all the clones


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

i know a guy who uses the growzilla i have just posted but only know him online as he is from the states , never seen what its like in action only on pics but it looks impressive from the pics


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im seriously thinkin of a 12/12 x50 in a 2.4x1.2 x3200w, so impressed am I at the 12/12...fuuuu...kin..mental and do they love the light, at 4 weeks theve smashed all the clones



you gotta be carefull 12/12 from seed though mate , some strains will yield shit loads some wont yield anything ... i used to grow 12/12 from seed exclusive , and while you get good return on some you get shit on others , also even the same seeds will give diff results , i actually got a 12/12 from seed grow going at the minute at a friends house .... 3 of the plants are huge and gonna yield big , 1 is medium but absolutly full of bud and the last one is fucking shit and will be lucky to yield a 8th LOL

Have you read Delboys 12/12 from seed thread on this forum mate ? its a good read if you havnt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Have u got a link for that rob? I cant find it on here mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Have u got a link for that rob? I cant find it on here mate



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html

there you go mate , its massive though LOL


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

I got 4 trainwreck, a low yielder cf most others I grown, all going nuts 12/12....im thinking....what if I put a high yielder 12/12 in this enviro......im gonna do it


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

say with a 12/12 from seed on say a 8-9wk strain how many weeks are taken before that plant even flowers and then you got your 8-9 flower time? must be a good few weeks shorely so that 12-12 from seed is taking more like 12wks ish to get your finshed bud no?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

seriously mine don't look like that they look like normal fukin plants 2 foot at 4 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

ther expensive for hoods aint they 150 the cfl ones just need a hps female wire put on

anwyays the side by side ones i aint keen on robbie the one like cfl wer a bulb goes in each end are the best IMO for light spread and stuff and u get more bulb surface pointing towards teh plant, rather than side by side bulbs


as for 1212 from seed, would a longer flowering time strain do better than say a 9 weeker, so a 13 week flower 12-12 would do betet rthan 1 9 week finsiher, obviously they have a natural veg bit at the start even at 12-12


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> say with a 12/12 from seed on say a 8-9wk strain how many weeks are taken before that plant even flowers and then you got your 8-9 flower time? must be a good few weeks shorely so that 12-12 from seed is taking more like 12wks ish to get your finshed bud no?


yeas it takes longer but fuk me not like I thought, im seriously tempted for a big yield cos there not little pissy plants atm and they aint even finished stretch....risky tho fer sure


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeas it takes longer but fuk me not like I thought, im seriously tempted for a big yield cos there not little pissy plants atm and they aint even finished stretch....risky tho fer sure


i personally dont see the point if your churning out grow after grow then time is everything if it takes longer why???

not to mention you also have to increase plant count making shit more risky for less grows per year also???


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> say with a 12/12 from seed on say a 8-9wk strain how many weeks are taken before that plant even flowers and then you got your 8-9 flower time? must be a good few weeks shorely so that 12-12 from seed is taking more like 12wks ish to get your finshed bud no?


on average 12/12 from seed normally takes me 11 - 12 weeks and i can (could... not done it regular for abit) pull roughly 3 oz a plant ...... 

while that might not sound alot to you , you have to remember that it saves electric by not going 18/6 and because the tent is always on 12 /12 you can run a perpetual set up just adding and replacing plants as you seem fit , its a great idea for people who like different strains and only have access to 1 tent . ALSO 12/12 from seed lets people try true sativas as you dont need to wait 30 weeks to grow them out lol ....

best advice i can give if growing 12/12 is do EVERYTHING you can in the 1st 3 weeks to get the root mass as big as possible , dont stunt or overfeed or generally do anything to fuck your plants growth for the 1st 3 weeks and you will get the best chance of yielding well ..... you need to get the plant as big as you can before it starts to go into flower ... (aprox 3 - 5 weeks into 12/12 )


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i personally dont see the point if your churning out grow after grow then time is everything if it takes longer why???


wen ur runing thousends of watts 18-6 or 24-0 is a killer on lekki--trust


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen ur runing thousends of watts 18-6 or 24-0 is a killer on lekki--trust


most ive run is 2400 4x600 and i totally agree it kills the leccy, but when running veg i wouldnt use all them lights only in flower.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

sambo read my last post mate ..... 

i wouldnt recommend it for commercial grows but for perpetual percy imo its a no brainer .... you can chop a plant every 2 weeks n get 3-5 oz of different bud (strains) to try out and still have abit to knock out if you wanted ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd love to have a big steel container buried under a shed or something bout 6k watts going off in there that would be sweet man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> most ive run is 2400 4x600 and i totally agree it kills the leccy, but when running veg i wouldnt use all them lights only in flower.


well my lekki wen running 5x600 was a tad more consiering i had half the timers on 18-6 and the other half on 6-18

so OUCH!lol

ive decided just to have 3 tents 2x 1.5 and have a 600 in each with 3 plants under each and a small veg tent with 2x125 watt blue specs or 1x 250 hps, i may go hps, the thought on multipole lights was a bitch and couldnt be arsed, but switchable ballasts are on the horizon.


and robbie as i brush both my shoulders of 5 Z is standard for this thread, u yeild less, go to the irish thread or that chedders thread, ther all piss poor yeilders

HAHA


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> sambo read my last post mate .....
> 
> i wouldnt recommend it for commercial grows but for perpetual percy imo its a no brainer .... you can chop a plant every 2 weeks n get 3-5 oz of different bud (strains) to try out and still have abit to knock out if you wanted ....


i get that mate, but for the 5+ i grew it was only about the cash tbh i have a real love hate relationship with weed i carnt help smoke it when its around but i honestly dont like it that much, my crops i would keep very little for percy the rest would be donated lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

im runnin 3200w in a 8x4 ft and the 12/12 love it there much bigger than I thought they would be, lets see what thy yirld


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and robbie as i brush both my shoulders of 5 Z is standard for this thread, u yeild less, go to the irish thread or that chedders thread, ther all piss poor yeilders
> 
> HAHA


dunno if its just me that doesnt understand that or what lol .... 

im saying thats per plant on 12/12 from seed ... once you set it up right and its dialled in you pull 3-5oz per plant per week or fortnight .....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

sambo pm me that web addy i asked you about earlier please mate


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well my lekki wen running 5x600 was a tad more consiering i had half the timers on 18-6 and the other half on 6-18
> 
> so OUCH!lol
> 
> ...


lolol when we see some proof of these mega yields ice then maybe you can boast like that until some proof well i think your be best in the irish thread lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol when we see some proof of these mega yields ice then maybe you can boast like that until some proof well i think your be best in the irish thread lmao


 i dont need to proof NOFFINK, and nor will i, ive no need at all and 5 ounce is not a massiv yeild, now 8-10+ per plant however is

thats like syaing unless EVERYONE on the thread shows ther shit on the scales its untrue? lol,,, u know how well i can grow, so dont act like dont, just because i choose to be not fucked about it and all that jazz u know diffrent

unlike you my good sir i dont pull early and sell on like u did with sum 6 week shit,

u see i tried to be nice but my sir u had to start dident you/?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont need to proof NOFFINK, and nor will i, ive no need at all and 5 ounce is not a massiv yeild, now 8-10+ per plant however is
> 
> unlike you my good sir i dont pull early and sell on like u did with sum 6 week shit,
> 
> u see i tried to be nice but my sir u had to start dident you/?


im being nice too ice i was just jesting but truth be told talk of high yields is well just talk without any pics now isnt it???


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol when we see some proof of these mega yields ice then maybe you can boast like that until some proof well i think your be best in the irish thread lmao


couldn't understand a fukin word


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im being nice too ice i was just jesting but truth be told talk of high yields is well just talk with any pics now isnt it???


stop changing fucking screen names i dont know who to pm back LMAO


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2014)

and ice i told you it was early chop, i totally forgot tbh and you was lucky i even remembered but i hold my hands up yes i did palm you off with early chop but i did tell you it was early chop, u even rang me the next day and complained it wasnt up to my usual standard and i told you why.

no arguing please but that is the truth.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Watering is becoming a bit of a nightmare lol!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im being nice too ice i was just jesting but truth be told talk of high yields is well just talk with any pics now isnt it???


I thought the saying "pics or it didn't happen" was invented by Ice ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

fukin ell hg it looks like its tryin to creep out of the grow room....a beast by the looks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Lmao.how far you in hydro? Peeking out the door bless em having a nosey lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin ell hg it looks like its tryin to creep out of the grow room....a beast by the looks


Lol, I've to crawl to the other tank on me hands and knees with a 20l jar of feed ffs, that's a livers hangin out


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao.how far you in hydro? Peeking out the door bless em having a nosey lol


6 weeks 2-3 days I think, Gary will correct me if I'm wrong lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> and ice i told you it was early chop, i totally forgot tbh and you was lucky i even remembered but i hold my hands up yes i did palm you off with early chop but i did tell you it was early chop, u even rang me the next day and complained it wasnt up to my usual standard and i told you why.
> 
> no arguing please but that is the truth.



the last il say is u did say it was livers has id already had bb of u and it was pants, i wouldnt have waited 3 moon for it, u told shawney the same but man seriously im tired of arguing with you, i am, i got much more important shit to deal with



and i provided pics whoever said that, even videos and i think sambos exaktw words on the phone was your samshing it or summert along those lines, u know bak wen i thought he was a pal and not just using me,(his words)

anwyays like i said im done with the shit, im reducing of my pregabs and im being a total dik atm as i have been the past 3 weeks, im down to 50mg in the AM and 50mg the PM and im feling it and anyone who has taken pregabs at big doeses for any legth of time kknows, they fuk with your head, il be soooo glad to get of em, obv the doc dont know, justa pain splitting em in rzla

grrfukeity


always knew u was a miget hydro, is that a cupboard? fort u had a room decked out?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

At least they ain't gonna grow much now just stack that weight on


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the last il say is u did say it was livers has id already had bb of u and it was pants, i wouldnt have waited 3 moon for it, u told shawney the same but man seriously im tired of arguing with you, i am, i got much more important shit to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ice if thats how you feel then so be im not looking for silly arguments anymore can we just agree to disagree please, and fucking well done with the reducing i carnt imagine thats very easy.

but i sent you livers clones you no how good that shit is how could i possibly pass off early chop bb as livers??? makes no sense but its done now hay, you earnt a good few quid of me for free prescription pills so your the winner here ice.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the last il say is u did say it was livers has id already had bb of u and it was pants, i wouldnt have waited 3 moon for it, u told shawney the same but man seriously im tired of arguing with you, i am, i got much more important shit to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it goes well 4 ya, going without weed is fucking bad enough !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the last il say is u did say it was livers has id already had bb of u and it was pants, i wouldnt have waited 3 moon for it, u told shawney the same but man seriously im tired of arguing with you, i am, i got much more important shit to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Room with a wall put in front to reduce noise and smell......dunno why I made a wee door lol.

Oh aye, druggie fucker lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the last il say is u did say it was livers has id already had bb of u and it was pants, i wouldnt have waited 3 moon for it, u told shawney the same but man seriously im tired of arguing with you, i am, i got much more important shit to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im fukin cryin ha ha youll b alrite ya big puss


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

lmao comin off gear you r gonna need to grow a little more commercially due to ur own need...omg do u go thru some weed commin off.....dunno bout all that subbie and pregab shit....anyways point is ull be ok so long as u don't score for 7 years lmfao ......depression mite get ya too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Aye youll be sound ya big fairy think how I feel I got piles man lmfao....just don't go wild on benzos mate


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

and ice whilst your there mate, have a little think about how yu r pissing off your friends....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 23, 2014)

ME pissing of my freinds, im sorry but i though i was the one who thoought id had a pal who then came out pubically saying he was neevr so and was using me for my pills, without so much of a apology and is sticking to it,

i have maybe a handfull of FREINDS who id actually call freinds on this thread, a few less than a THOUGHT i had a few weeks bak but thats not the points, friends ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS end up fucking u over in one way or another at some point hence the reason i dont have any real world pals, coz its all gravy then bam sumthing pathetic and your at odds, tell me im wrong?

i know i been a prik im one of the few on here who will admit my faults admit shen im wrong and apolgize, [i stick to my word (unless my grow gets taxed) and look after my pals come hell or high water, even buy shit for folks who need it as normally im on my feet and have the means to do so

im reducing me pills ive been on for time, my head fucked, i have no income atm as im in the middle of a house move, i have so called pals fucking me and im depressed as a moother fucker. im feeling like shit,another ulcer on my OTHER foot has started,so yeh sorry if im getting rather emtional and isolated but we dont al have cushty lifes and money in the bank to not give a fuk but it is what it is, like it or thers a block member function.

that is all.

and yes u are all cunts!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2014)

My chest is fucked, been smoking some wank dryed chronic, think ide rather go without !, second thoughts, swig of Benyln & back down the shed .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ME pissing of my freinds, im sorry but i though i was the one who thoought id had a pal who then came out pubically saying he was neevr so and was using me for my pills, without so much of a apology and is sticking to it,
> 
> i have maybe a handfull of FREINDS who id actually call freinds on this thread, a few less than a THOUGHT i had a few weeks bak but thats not the points, friends ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS end up fucking u over in one way or another at some point hence the reason i dont have any real world pals, coz its all gravy then bam sumthing pathetic and your at odds, tell me im wrong?
> 
> ...


cool man been there done that without the scabby foot so man up we here to help.....how many fukkers u no been thru it hey ....alls good in the end the pain is ur teacher lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2014)

ok ice what i said was wrong i hold my hands up, i no it was a soft spot for you and i abused it i aint trying to be your friend im just manning up and saying what i said was out of order, end off. and i apologise.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 23, 2014)

is it just me or is sr2 trying to piss me off lol .... everytime i log out the fucker i cant log back in and have to set up a new username .
when i try log in it comes up incorrect credentials or incorrect captcha .... even though i know there correct ..... 3 user names so far ... FFS !!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

I ain't got a clue how it feels tbh but I seen my bro go thru a few cold turkeys and it aint pretty what that opium can do man...but you'll be reet mate naam sayin lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> is it just me or is sr2 trying to piss me off lol .... everytime i log out the fucker i cant log back in and have to set up a new username .
> when i try log in it comes up incorrect credentials or incorrect captcha .... even though i know there correct ..... 3 user names so far ... FFS !!


the incorrect capchta is a bug in the system at the mo, just keep trying


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as u cant do 12--12 form clone like u can seed


what are you smoking.....you can 12-12 a clone ......you cant really 12/12 from seed....the plant just deals with it.....weather the lights are 12/12 or 18/6 for near enough the first 3-4 weeks its vegging mate.....

in not really bothered if Robbie agrees or not but he is bang on the money and you are not.....hmmmm is there a reason for my "holyer then thou" Attitude???....o yea its cause im the fucking bollox mate looool

p.s stop being a pussy and just run 1200w ....its like 50 for another 600w....i know it wont make you feel as yank a fied.....but itll help get you past 7zedds


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ME pissing of my freinds, im sorry but i though i was the one who thoought id had a pal who then came out pubically saying he was neevr so and was using me for my pills, without so much of a apology and is sticking to it,
> 
> i have maybe a handfull of FREINDS who id actually call freinds on this thread, a few less than a THOUGHT i had a few weeks bak but thats not the points, friends ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS end up fucking u over in one way or another at some point hence the reason i dont have any real world pals, coz its all gravy then bam sumthing pathetic and your at odds, tell me im wrong?
> 
> ...


you sound like a whiney bitch man......ahhhh allow me lads in comming of my pills.....

you shouldn't be doing em if you cant handle em, do yaself a fava mate and spend the rest of the night wrestling with your own mind......might save what little face you have going on here at the min......

(stirs pot)


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuck me ive just finished fuckin about from 7 oclock ya bunch of fannys lol took another load of slh clones from mother and 12 exo I reckon I ve suffercated the earluer 1's but they are still in there with the air slot open! Im ready for another holiday in HM I reckon this waterin everyday+work is killin me bac haha another 70 litres been put threw em tonight and ive just put another 5 exo into flower ive 3 exo and 1 slh im keepin as mothers and they av been in the same 1ltr pots since I got em back lol the branchin material is mental could easily take 100-150 clones from em but fuck that ill be there still tomoz night haha I reckon im gonna av to skip throwin another 5 in next friday as 4lemon and 2exo are takin up a 2m square up a they were the first to be put in lol fuck the 2x600's over em am struglling to cope but the 2 exo are fuckin smashin I cant believe I was gonna ditch em wen they are ready to come down ill get the pics up of em hangin gotta be easy 10+ oz wot every1 upto then hope yr all fuckin busy lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 23, 2014)

Well not as busy as that mate.....

sounds like you've got a good rotation going....what are you pulling dry every week or whatever it is....

glad to hear youce got mothers now....i swear you said you take clones up too 2weeks in flower....(there's no prob just not my preff)

i have one if then slh x sc that is fully slh leaning....nice strong sturdy plants, can defo handle the nutes...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Puttin in the hours aye that dedication mate Lol I been doing fuck all man just had me mate round fie a smoke n that...having 1 more doobie then off to bed man got shitty cs in the morning ffs it better not be raining


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wen im doin the 5 a wk it ll be about 15 o a wk mate and yh I took the last clone at 11/2 wk as I only ad 1 slh and she was nt ready to be touched for clones hence why I took em from flowerin girls no biggy as ya said just that was the option to me at the time lol rotation is outta hand at the min ive 26+mature and 40 + clones atm lol fuck its getin ridiculous haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha ye nutter be carfeul man ahhhh fuck it blast em out man get that cash in mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Put ya left leg in ya right leg out in out in out get the fuckers out haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 23, 2014)

Over an out early start lol laterz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha fuckin dam strait mate flip em clip em n ship em lol...in a bit ya fat cunt lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 24, 2014)

2.5 week 12/12 .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Fuckin ell rolla there must be 50 tops on that beast Lol...just having a quick joint then off to cs for the day for some real fun yeeeesssss...


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha fuckin dam strait mate flip em clip em n ship em lol...in a bit ya fat cunt lol


Charming . . . He's not fat !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

morning all likin me new avvi


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2014)

how you anglo cunts doing today?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning lads haha bazza don't know why I said that just seemed fitting Lol ....Yeh zedd cheeky mate I wouldn't mind getting amongst that


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what are you smoking.....you can 12-12 a clone ......*you cant really 12/12 from seed*....the plant just deals with it...


totally disagree, most traditional MJ growing areas of the world receive little more than 13 hours of sun each day throughout the year. I have grown plenty seed from 12/12.....where do you get your info Lemon? Check out the 12/12 from seed thread if you haven't already and try making that comment there.

IC3, good luck with your "thing".


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how you anglo cunts doing today?


very good thanks uncle buck, hows park life?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 24, 2014)

hey DST how come i cant pm you, do you have it disabled mate?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Charming . . . He's not fat !


you tell him baz im not fuckin fat shauny far from it infact I could nt b as all the girls would nt get fed lmao its a task already now


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> totally disagree, most traditional MJ growing areas of the world receive little more than 13 hours of sun each day throughout the year. I have grown plenty seed from 12/12.....where do you get your info Lemon? Check out the 12/12 from seed thread if you haven't already and try making that comment there.
> 
> IC3, good luck with your "thing".


I think he was sayin that from a seed you will still get the 3-5wks wen it will not revert to flower ! Obviously you can 12/12 from seed it just takes longer so say a 8wk flower would be 11-13wks in 12/12 imstead of just the 8wks !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

morning wankers, FEELING ROOOOOUGH today, decided to fuk reduction off and just t-total fuk reducing and feeling a bit rough for 6 weeks wen i can t-total and feel real rough for 4 days, todays the first day with zero pregabs after 3 yrs, fukaduk, not feeling funky at all


hows everyone then? gravy

and i watch discovery some parts of alaska get 24 hours light per day, fuk they be bolloxed for flowering


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how you anglo cunts doing today?


Fuck me unclebuck 51k post lol do ya live on here bro lol only jokin mate wtf tho thats some hrs on here ay?? Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fuckin gravy baby


----------



## indikat (Jan 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning wankers, FEELING ROOOOOUGH today, decided to fuk reduction off and just t-total fuk reducing and feeling a bit rough for 6 weeks wen i can t-total and feel real rough for 4 days, todays the first day with zero pregabs after 3 yrs, fukaduk, not feeling funky at all
> 
> 
> hows everyone then? gravy
> ...


well done mate, tmrw will be a very bed day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

indikat said:


> well done mate, tmrw will be a very bed day


yeh, thanx for that.

locked and loaded with diazis. no weed but meh! too cold to be outside anwyays, i shouldnt have reduced the subbies and gabs togther but fukin SOLDIER RIGHT HERE!!! so if i get all emotional LMAO u know why fcking pregabs


----------



## indikat (Jan 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh, thanx for that.
> 
> locked and loaded with diazis. no weed but meh! too cold to be outside anwyays, i shouldnt have reduced the subbies and gabs togther but fukin SOLDIER RIGHT HERE!!! so if i get all emotional LMAO u know why fcking pregabs


no worries mate stay warm, what u gunna do for sleep btw?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2014)

I remember coming down off speed in a mother fucking airport sweating balls more paranoid than I though possible...not the best of times, oh god no.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

indikat said:


> no worries mate stay warm, what u gunna do for sleep btw?


sleeps overrated haha

vallies but they dont really put u out,, this house moves killing me so cant afford to go buy a lil weight so ima just soldier on, i had sum temazipam they but u down but they went months and months ago, il soldier on fek it.

and wtf thats my old avatar... wow


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> is it just me or is sr2 trying to piss me off lol .... everytime i log out the fucker i cant log back in and have to set up a new username .
> when i try log in it comes up incorrect credentials or incorrect captcha .... even though i know there correct ..... 3 user names so far ... FFS !!


You feel safe using SR after all the recent shit? Only ask as ive been debating using it but what with all the recent shit with the site think i may just be lining myself up for a fall if do


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sleeps overrated haha
> 
> vallies but they dont really put u out,, this house moves killing me so cant afford to go buy a lil weight so ima just soldier on, i had sum temazipam they but u down but they went months and months ago, il soldier on fek it.
> 
> and wtf thats my old avatar... wow


wtf your old addy....spooky mate what with what your doin brrrrrrrrrrrr, u got the weakness yet fukin arms heavy etc eughhh powdered glass under the skin and o so very cold, get the house up to 30 c man and stay dry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 24, 2014)

@spoons heres my PP cut from the same batch that i sent urs and ices from, just over 1ft tall now and been chucked into the flower tent yesterday, i never topped this one to see how it grows without.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

gambling today, 200 up so far making bets on the price of gold it gonna get wild after 2.30


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bitches.... workin hard I see lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Bitches.... workin hard I see lol


I m chillin with some exo cano vape and th lappy, gonna do curry for lunch getting that weekend feeling


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> totally disagree, most traditional MJ growing areas of the world receive little more than 13 hours of sun each day throughout the year. I have grown plenty seed from 12/12.....where do you get your info Lemon? Check out the 12/12 from seed thread if you haven't already and try making that comment there.
> 
> IC3, good luck with your "thing".





exodus0408 said:


> I think he was sayin that from a seed you will still get the 3-5wks wen it will not revert to flower ! Obviously you can 12/12 from seed it just takes longer so say a 8wk flower would be 11-13wks in 12/12 imstead of just the 8wks !!


lol dst.....robbie got what i was saying, also I beleive that each strain has its own trigger when to flower in nature....some flower at 13hrs some at 14 blah blah blah but.....you can never compaire out doors to indoors....no similarities at all.....also most of the strains we grow...as you would know being a breeder yourself are breed indoors to perform well under an 18/6 veg followed by a 12/12 light cycle.....one could say its been bred into them......

and just to ice the cake r.c.clarke believes its stressful to them....it says so in that "thing" he wrote....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gambling today, 200 up so far making bets on the price of gold it gonna get wild after 2.30


Would love to sit at home n do something like that, alas I lack the required knowledge and financial prowess lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

BB order arrived today so well happy with that, 10 Blue Pit and 10 Sour kush x Deep blue(freebies), really cant complain lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lol dst.....robbie got what i was saying, also I beleive that each strain has its own trigger when to flower in nature....some flower at 13hrs some at 14 blah blah blah but.....you can never compaire out doors to indoors....no similarities at all.....also most of the strains we grow...as you would know being a breeder yourself are breed indoors to perform well under an 18/6 veg followed by a 12/12 light cycle.....one could say its been bred into them......
> 
> and just to ice the cake r.c.clarke believes its stressful to them....it says so in that "thing" he wrote....


Will reply to ya PM in a min mate just been busy with getting lil un ready for school


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2014)

Alright lads how's things with everyone today?

with the talks about comparing seeds and clones etc from 12-12 surely there can't be any real comparisons as once the seed has been planted that's the end of it because it is a one of a kind and can't be compared to the seed, clone next to it? 

If I were to try a comparison grow I think the way I would do it would be to clone every seed plant and run one off each plant after the seed grow and then compare the yield to the grow time and then do the maths from there, but again it seems a little obsolete as unless you constantly reveg your seed plant which takes some time your only option is to run the clones or take a punt and hope the strain is homogeneous and will produce similar results.

seems like an oxymoron to me, you can't have a clone without a mother plant and you can't replicate a one of a kind seed plant, eitherway it gave me something to think about with my morning cuppa.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 24, 2014)

morning hows everyone?


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

I have grown seeds from germ to chop in 9 weeks without stress or problems, infact I selected offspring that done well in these conditions when breeding the Deep Blue to F4. Not all breeding is done under the same conditions.....just saying, not trying to piss on you or r.c.clarkes chips or anything.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> I have grown seeds from germ to chop in 9 weeks without stress or problems, infact I selected offspring that done well in these conditions when breeding the Deep Blue to F4. Not all breeding is done under the same conditions.....just saying, not trying to piss on you or r.c.clarkes chips or anything.


So in theory it should of been a 6-7wk flowerin girl dst obviously as a plant will not flower until mature enough to do so right!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You feel safe using SR after all the recent shit? Only ask as ive been debating using it but what with all the recent shit with the site think i may just be lining myself up for a fall if do


im gonna use it , users and vendors never got busted just the escrow money and a contract killer LOL (i think they were already onto him anyway) same as anything your taking a risk but if you do a small sale 1st and gain some trust i see no reason to get scammed


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 24, 2014)

Fekin coppers knocking my door again this morning ffs, im an old man , don't they know i could have a heart attack when they come a knocking ?,apparently there was a fight in the street last night.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> So in theory it should of been a 6-7wk flowerin girl dst obviously as a plant will not flower until mature enough to do so right!!


god this mans on fire.....just goes to show all im sharing is common knowledge.....werny it yorkstar who recorded a 4week flowering slh x sc.....

i belive he said it was too early and no good..... 

my chips are fine mate.....not all breeding is done in the same conditions but most is done indoors (ex Spain seed producers).....

plants acclimatise and sort themselves out around the environment and what is avalible.....

thb cnt belive we are having this convo.....you make and SELL seeds man....


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

The thing is lemon any1 can be a pollen chucker even ic3 could do it by mistaking a male for a female lmfao then he would av a whole lotta seeds to pop lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Alreet cunt faces another days graft done down the ollotments today digging peoples patches over wtf gettin beasted by an old boy all day lol ....time for me last joint of.blue pit me thinks and a nice brew me duck


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 24, 2014)

Off work for the weekend, birthday on Sunday, time to roll a super phat doob.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm with ya there wiz mate I've just rolled a fatty me sen mate....gotta pick some more up 2night hopefully theres some cheese knocking about...could do with something real tasty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/ireland/irish-news/blind-man-asks-to-be-charged-with-cannabis-possession-to-challenge-law-1.1666863#.UuJ08S9MBj4.facebook

Bless him.....


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

oh yeah one of those days,,,,just banked 370 I earnt whilst having lunch out....gotta love spread betting


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah one of those days,,,,just banked 370 I earnt whilst having lunch out....gotta love spread betting


Sounds like a cracking day mate, what were you betting on?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Need some advise off some1 in the know about law? Any1 pop up!! My friday has been fucked up!!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Need some advise off some1 in the know about law? Any1 pop up!! My friday has been fucked up!!


Didn't you know? We are all experts in criminal law here.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 24, 2014)

Seriously though hope its not a bad one!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Need some advise off some1 in the know about law? Any1 pop up!! My friday has been fucked up!!


What's happened mate?

Don't know much about the law other than to avoid them at all costs.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Sounds like a cracking day mate, what were you betting on?


same as I always bet on wd I got an account with ig.com and I speculate on the price of gold. eg if gold goes up or down and u pick the rite way then u can make money. today I bet 15 quid per point that gold would rise, it rose over 30 points so I made free money, had to read the financials this morning tho which took half hour lol, yesterday made £6 day b4 140, haven't lost any money yet this year yet but I will ...for sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

the law? I AM THE LAW!!!!!

na 36 sentences 100+ times in court on various nafariouse shit from theft to gbh to conspiricy to supply,

fuk yeh!

retired tyvm


fucking cant sit still just replced 4 celing lights, lmao wtf


and zedd thats some confusing shit all that stuff, do u buy the wall street broad page edition? see your old ass sat ther cigar in mouth reading sum 6ft tall pages of gold prices n shit.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

Everyone has their own theories in this game, Lemon and there's no reason why you shouldn't be having this conversation.

And chedz, you could always ask ghb about how quick the Deep Blue finishes but I doubt he'll be back on the thread.....maybe he will but it's quick and nice and strong, but hey, I would say that


Lemon king said:


> god this mans on fire.....just goes to show all im sharing is common knowledge.....werny it yorkstar who recorded a 4week flowering slh x sc.....
> 
> i belive he said it was too early and no good.....
> 
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the law? I AM THE LAW!!!!!
> 
> na 36 sentences 100+ times in court on various nafariouse shit from theft to gbh to conspiricy to supply,
> 
> ...


ha ha yeah get the butler to iron the broadsheets and sit there in my tweeds fingering my retirement fob watch ya cunt ha ha.....nooooo I skin up and look at charts and read zerohedge


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

A lad who does pub coke for me got raided just before crimbo and got caught with 80odd bags of gram weeds and half oz of pub charlie that was all together in 1 bag scales and a thousand bags that wa used for the powder and green obviously he is gonna get done for supplyin the green but they are tryin to pin sellin powder on him if the half oz was in a single bag wen they took it and he said it was for chrimbo obviously personal use but the cunts av put it in seprate bagd now and reported them to council so they av to go court and they av said that they are likely to lose the house I mean he is nt even payin the rent his misses does so wot grounds do they av??


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

DST said:


> Everyone has their own theories in this game, Lemon and there's no reason why you shouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> And chedz, you could always ask ghb about how quick the Deep Blue finishes but I doubt he'll be back on the thread.....maybe he will but it's quick and nice and strong, but hey, I would say that


?? In not on about how quick they are dst and in no way do I think that you dont kno wot yr on about but until a plant is mature enough it is nt gonna flower is it?? 12/12 from seed is slower than said plant taken from clone is nt it?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha yeah get the butler to iron the broadsheets and sit there in my tweeds fingering my retirement fob watch ya cunt ha ha.....nooooo I skin up and look at charts and read zerohedge


Your real name is Percival Tarquin Z. Spiffing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like he's fucked mate they have to.prove he was dealing but all them baggies do not look man...what's his solicitor saying?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

He is lookin at 7yr but he aint bothered about that its the losin the house his misses works an she pays the rent and bills and shit they av a daughter same age as my oldest lad fuck knows


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I'm going thru same shit with my house its in Mrs name and there trying to evict us...best thing she can do is go citizens advice and they'll help her out. She can appeal against it...tbh if there sound people and ain't anti social and not the local louts they'll be sound...but class A is a bit different to a bit a green ain't it


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 24, 2014)

They are going to say theres no way she didnt know and therefore allow this to go on at her house.

Bollocks but thats what they'll go on to evict her. Grim times pal.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

they always threat with eviction, best method is he moves out and says he pressured her and she says the same it has to be a concerted effort tho, say emotion blackmail and manipulation,

thats the only way and if hes looking at a 7 by the time he gets out will be all forgotton about.

unlike shawn who used 50 litre bags of coco for bedside tables and had a nute line wer his missus's makeup should have been on the dresser, she couldnt deny it, but maybe this dude can, just coz it went on done mean she knew about it, like my grow, my missus would never have been able to get in ther, its what the cn proof not wat they assume

and yeh indi in your tweed hat on ya veranda muahaha watching yer nigger slaves pik cotton outa ya bak yard.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 24, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> They are going to say theres no way she didnt know and therefore allow this to go on at her house.
> 
> Bollocks but thats what they'll go on to evict her. Grim times pal.


depends how it was found if it was locked away he could say she Neva knew..

he could gi with the classic.....big black boi was forcing him to hold it to repay a coke debt .....he should have been drugg tested on arrest with should show poisitive for coke....that backs it up....if this happened he needs to go see the dip team anyways.....

if hes on demand he should be having a notable come down.....something the kangaroos will write in his notes.....

beauty bout this story is you can use it at any time as he was to scared to tell the truth.....

remember anything you say has to be proven wrong no matter how ridiculous it may sound.....hopefully he can act....

p.s if you got abit of dough about ya cant you buy him a brief.....if it costs a bag he could work it off....ur obv concerned about him....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

i have seen sooo many pals use the i was forced into dealing line, the judges just give u longer for taking piss.

if was cought bang to rights, admit it, save wat u can for the misus and take ur jail,

simplez


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Well just bought me tent off eBay shits on the roll now  lmao @ ice no I let her have a tiny bed side table lolol bless her she's a gooden


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> A lad who does pub coke for me got raided just before crimbo and got caught with 80odd bags of gram weeds and half oz of pub charlie that was all together in 1 bag scales and a thousand bags that wa used for the powder and green obviously he is gonna get done for supplyin the green but they are tryin to pin sellin powder on him if the half oz was in a single bag wen they took it and he said it was for chrimbo obviously personal use but the cunts av put it in seprate bagd now and reported them to council so they av to go court and they av said that they are likely to lose the house I mean he is nt even payin the rent his misses does so wot grounds do they av??


Quite simply unless you pull a mega money lawyer outta ya arse that can work miracles (like that speeding ticket lawyer all the celebs n MP`s hire) then your friend is getting done for dealing both coke n weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 24, 2014)

@shawn ur cuts are in the prop now mate, shud be ready for ya in 10 days or so,

@sae, i looked that fan out m8 when i was moving everything but its got a big crack in the casing and its making a pretty noisey rattling sound, not very stealth tbh, dont think u wud be interested now its prob only good for the bin,


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

seems like a long sentence for a bit of g and blow, madness that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheers gazza nice 1 fella gonna get some ducting and a few other things next week and I'm set mate .....anymore knocks off the trotters ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 24, 2014)

thankfully not mate but they have made sure their presence is noticed a lot more than normal in my area,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wernt it yorkstar who recorded a 4week flowering slh x sc.....
> 
> i belive he said it was too early and no good.....


Aye it certainly was.....



It got about 6 weeks veg and it finished after exactly 4 weeks on the dot 12/12. 

But that's nowt to say for owt really and is pretty much irrelevant to the conversation.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 24, 2014)

Aye smart move then matey you never know do ya....lol I.bet your arse dropped a bit when u opened that door didn't it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @shawn ur cuts are in the prop now mate, shud be ready for ya in 10 days or so,
> 
> @sae, i looked that fan out m8 when i was moving everything but its got a big crack in the casing and its making a pretty noisey rattling sound, not very stealth tbh, dont think u wud be interested now its prob only good for the bin,


ok mate no worries, just bin it if its fucked lol, got some amazon money im waiting for so can just grab one outta that instead lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thankfully not mate but they have made sure their presence is noticed a lot more than normal in my area,


Something happened to ya mate or a close call?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Something happened to ya mate or a close call?


Just a close call mate but I took precautions and moved everything to another house.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 24, 2014)

The missus rings me earlier "do you need anything from town?" she says, "Yeah, some large burger buns and some cheese" I say.

She comes back with small oven bottom muffins and no cheese!

Fucking useless.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just a close call mate but I took precautions and moved everything to another house.


Better safe than sorry eh? Good call


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The missus rings me earlier "do you need anything from town?" she says, "Yeah, some large burger buns and some cheese" I say.
> 
> She comes back with small oven bottom muffins and no cheese!
> 
> Fucking useless.


ow they wont cut it for burger nite


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The missus rings me earlier "do you need anything from town?" she says, "Yeah, some large burger buns and some cheese" I say.
> 
> She comes back with small oven bottom muffins and no cheese!
> 
> Fucking useless.


I would av shot her .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ow they wont cut it for burger nite


Lol, exactly mate.

I get fresh burgers from my butcher but I buy the bigger ones that he usually sells to restaurants (160-170g before cooking).
They hang over the edges of these muffins that can barely be used for burgers as they're so thin once sliced in half.

And again, NO CHEESE!.............


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, exactly mate.
> 
> I get fresh burgers from my butcher but I buy the bigger ones that he usually sells to restaurants (160-170g before cooking).
> They hang over the edges of these muffins that can barely be used for burgers as they're so thin once sliced in half.
> ...


the no cheese bit is truly shocking burgers wrong texture without that cheesy goodness, I gotta have fresh onion in mine, love that spicy crunch


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 24, 2014)

Organic parmigiano-reggiano on a burger is tasty but sacrilege non the less!


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol when we see some proof of these mega yields ice then maybe you can boast like that until some proof well i think your be best in the irish thread lmao


yea sounds to me too like one of those lol

proof is in the pudding or as rollitup members say proof is in the pics,


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to clean a pub when I was 15 where they served chargrilled 8 oz burgers and that was what I got on a Saturday lunchtime ...used to have corn pickle in it which I havnt seen for donkeys


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

cheese wise when it comes to burgers I think gruyere is a good one


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> yea sounds to me too like one of those lol
> 
> proof is in the pudding or as rollitup members say proof is in the pics,


lol and some only post pics of naked arsed chicks


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

all i can advise is that he spends good coin on a good brief. I have learned that in my life, even though I hate paying solicitors money.


exodus0408 said:


> He is lookin at 7yr but he aint bothered about that its the losin the house his misses works an she pays the rent and bills and shit they av a daughter same age as my oldest lad fuck knows


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2014)

corn pickle, perhaps there is something that we have common ground on.


zeddd said:


> I used to clean a pub when I was 15 where they served chargrilled 8 oz burgers and that was what I got on a Saturday lunchtime ...used to have corn pickle in it which I havnt seen for donkeys


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yh lad im sortin the solicitor out for him as I feel as guilty as fk! I know I shoukd nt blame myself but it was my kit and if I neva gave it him no fucker else woulda but he knew wot he was gettin hisself into but ya cant help but think its upto u!! Ill atto sort his girl out if they lose the house and make shit right I suppose thats all I can do ay it??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

thats chedz 0wankiing material sorted for the night,,,yokels love that stuff


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ya cheeky gammy footed cunt lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Seems ic3 and chedz are secretly into that sorta thing, the proof is in the pics lol

that is all!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 24, 2014)

oy enough u paddy cunt"

and chedz hunny bunny, i may have a gammy foot BUT ul always be fugly and ginger.

that is all!

wtf hysdro copying my lines u wanker!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol ket the fun begin sambo were the fuck am ya haha they are all comin back on we need a laugh lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fuckin fugly lmao ya wanna sort ya boss eye out lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hydro ya wish ya had a knob that hung like that haha even hayley had to show ya how it done lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Seems ic3 and me are secretly into that sorta thing, the proof is in the pics lol gonna knock 1 off now
> so
> 
> that is all!


Yr 1 wierd fucker hydro lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yr 1 wierd fucker hydro lmao


Aye edit the post ye wanker, ur a fool, a full time ball bag I'd say.....,


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lmfao eat ya nuts ya fool lmfao ya fuckin ejit lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmfao eat ya nuts ya fool lmfao ya fuckin ejit lol


Lmao, ur the fuckin ejit chedz, only ejits tend to dissappear and I'm still here so do the maths m8 lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning lads everyone cool? Read back about the eviction thing and that's gotta be the worst thing man. When I down size I'm taking every other tent and every fucking plant pot and getting rid. Then it'll be noone else allowed in my room so they can't touch fuck all and me get em evicted should the worse happen. Can you not exchange while waiting to be evicted? :/ housing Association?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The missus rings me earlier "do you need anything from town?" she says, "Yeah, some large burger buns and some cheese" I say.
> 
> She comes back with small oven bottom muffins and no cheese!
> 
> Fucking useless.


Women for you !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, ur the fuckin ejit chedz, only ejits tend to dissappear and I'm still here so do the maths m8 lol


Lmao I dont kno why yr pissy lad is it that im the grower you wish to be lol no need to be jel lad any fucker can grow a plant as for disappearing ya fool I done wot any real man would of done and looked after there own or are ya that much of a tit that u hide behind a keyboard and give it the biggen in here but off it yr just a whinin little bitch as can be seen right here??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2014)

no u cant do a mutual exhcnage while u have ongoing shit, councils now ask for a tennency rfrence and the council even ifi ts the same will not want u on ther books, e just gon thru a mutual now at this minute so its 100%

well i got 6 hrs sleep or teher bouts was up at 6.40am.. lol but i dont feel that bad considering,


my got hayley looks hot on that image i had spunky dreams bowt her last night, i couls imagine so did chedz in his strypy pj's


----------



## indikat (Jan 25, 2014)

what ....sleep u sposed to be flippin like a fish outta water for a few weeks....some detox mate glad its goin well for ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Morning boys girls rattlers and stock brokers how are we? Well I'm off to the grow shop in a bit get the rest of me things...feels like Christmas again Lol...think I'm gonna give old timers a go this time see what its saying


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao I dont kno why yr pissy lad is it that im the grower you wish to be lol no need to be jel lad any fucker can grow a plant as for disappearing ya fool I done wot any real man would of done and looked after there own or are ya that much of a tit that u hide behind a keyboard and give it the biggen in here but off it yr just a whinin little bitch as can be seen right here??


Fuck and ther was me thinkin u could take a bitta stick chedz, one comment and ur throwin the toys outta the pram lol, I thought u wer a real man chedz lol, ok I'll leave u be


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning boys girls rattlers and stock brokers how are we? Well I'm off to the grow shop in a bit get the rest of me things...feels like Christmas again Lol...think I'm gonna give old timers a go this time see what its saying


U setting up shop when the tent comes then shawny? What u for growin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh man setting stall up again lol not at mine tho mate...tent should be coming mon/tues can't wait man its been so long plus I'm getting gifted some cuts so should help speed things up a bit like..I've had to go with a smaller tent cuz I'm gonna need another one to mother while the rest are in bloom


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man setting stall up again lol not at mine tho mate...tent should be coming mon/tues can't wait man its been so long plus I'm getting gifted some cuts so should help speed things up a bit like..I've had to go with a smaller tent cuz I'm gonna need another one to mother while the rest are in bloom


Aye when I had to pull that last grow I waited about 3-4 months before starting anything again, was a fuckin killer lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lmao hydro look back at ya posts bro was nt me bein a little bitch lol 
That is all muhahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye when I had to pull that last grow I waited about 3-4 months before starting anything again, was a fuckin killer lol


Aye its shitty ain't it man can't wait to start working with these co's different nutes feckin ell I'll be in newbie central next lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao hydro look back at ya posts bro was nt me bein a little bitch lol
> That is all muhahaha


Haha u wer the boy editing posts, come on chedz stop whining ffs.....now that is fuckin all lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its shitty ain't it man can't wait to start working with these co's different nutes feckin ell I'll be in newbie central next lmao


What co's u goin for? My livers are lookin bangin! Think they will out yeild the exo, psychosis always out yeilds the exo too for me. I know people bang on about the exo but definitely get a livers or psychosis on the go too m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm getting an exo Lol and hopefully a psy aswell all 3 would be nice haha I'm hoping to get minimum 30 oz and I'll be happy any more is a bonus off 1200.I think I should hit the mark...got some.seeds I wanna pop but I'll stick to clones for a while first


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haha u wer the boy editing posts, come on chedz stop whining ffs.....now that is fuckin all lol


Its called avin a laugh lad thats wot this thread is all about ya soft fucker haha shauny lad if ya goin for coin and weight id be doin exo mate psycho close 2nd and the livers is bangin but lacks in weight compared to the exo an livers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh man if the exo is like everyone says it is then I think it will do well round ere I wouldn't mind all 3 just too see which one is best then work with that one get it dialled in and just master the one strain for a few year..it gets a bit finicky don't it with loads a different strains


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 25, 2014)

Morning all, 2nd official day of unemployment..........still no fucks given


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, 2nd official day of unemployment..........still no fucks given


morning sae ... 6th month unemployed for me .... still no fucks given LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, 2nd official day of unemployment..........still no fucks given


ur not missing much mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2014)

Wish I was unemployed


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur not missing much mate.


True but its always nice to have the extra money that working brings, hopefully tho wont be long til i can replace slave wages with harvest wages lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, 2nd official day of unemployment..........still no fucks given


Weren't u working on the docks m8 ? What gives ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Weren't u working on the docks m8 ? What gives ?


Yeah was driving HGV/forklift/cars/clamp trucks etc but work has dried up an about 40 of us agency workers have had no work since middle of december so had to go sign on again just so there is some money coming into the house


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

i got screwed by agency ... they gave me work then nothing for 4 weeks for a rang them up and took myself off the books .... now i cant sign on as its classed as quitting my job .... if there not giving me work then what was i suppose to do ?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck, thats a bit grim man.

I enjoy getting up to go to work man, only in last year have a really started to appreciate being knackered from work instead of doing fuck all, all day, or a bit of grafting. 

Dunno, maybe I'm getting old but I'd be so arsed being unemployed man. Had work straight for the last 6 or 7 years and so grateful for it


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

ive worked all my life but 18 month ago i had some issues that meant i had to quit my job as it was affecting my health , had a few months off getting sorted then did wank agency work and the missus went back to work full time while i watched kids , then she got made redundant and ive been trying to get a new job but even will my skills n qualifications in my trade im struggling to find owt at minute .....
Problem is with my trade most employers look for new staff through recruitment agencys , but begrudge paying the 10% fee a recruitment agency charge for a placement so they fuck you about and drag shit out like a mofo ....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

morning lads,

shawny i'd avoid the plant magic old timers nutes, i tried them last year when my shop had no biobizz in, it was ok but nothing compared to the biobizz, u need to use more of the old timer per feed so u go thru it quicker as well, thats just my opinion m8 i know ppl will like it but after a comparison grow i wud stick to biobizz every time.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

so now my missus is unemployed , she watches the kids while i spend all day smoking , making tunes , fucking about with strains, reading bollox online and just general fucking about LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 25, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Fuck, thats a bit grim man.
> 
> I enjoy getting up to go to work man, only in last year have a really started to appreciate being knackered from work instead of doing fuck all, all day, or a bit of grafting.
> 
> Dunno, maybe I'm getting old but I'd be so arsed being unemployed man. Had work straight for the last 6 or 7 years and so grateful for it


Ive worked since the age of 13 n 32 now, hate being out of work, get cabin fever n shit thru boredom


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning lads,
> 
> shawny i'd avoid the plant magic old timers nutes, i tried them last year when my shop had no biobizz in, it was ok but nothing compared to the biobizz, u need to use more of the old timer per feed so u go thru it quicker as well, thats just my opinion m8 i know ppl will like it but after a comparison grow i wud stick to biobizz every time.


oldtimers is 2ml - 4ml per litre , thats same as biobizz aint it ?
Biobizz is crap compared to oldtimers imo but thats just my opinion.
I loose more than i use with biobizz as the shits thicker than treacle and gets everywhere ..... 
its like mixing qwiso shits so thick LOL


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck id b climbing the walls with no work lads I hate it avin the wkend off lol id work everyday if there was enough work there tbh! Well it should be here after april has thats wen the goverment release there money for council and shit!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

i know the feeling boys, ive been working as a chef since i left school at 15, im 27 now, packed the chefing in last year and went back to college to learn carpentry, now im finished the college course i cant get any work in joinery or carpentry cos most employers want someone with on the job experience at my age, and i dont wanna go back into a kitchen again as its long unsociable hours and i never see my kids, 
the last few months the wife has been working and ive been the stay home dad, was good at 1st and i had more time to smoke and play about with my plants but now 4 months on im getting bored and fed up, need to find some sort f work soon or i will just end up going back to the chefing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> oldtimers is 2ml - 4ml per litre , thats same as biobizz aint it ?
> Biobizz is crap compared to oldtimers imo but thats just my opinion.
> I loose more than i use with biobizz as the shits thicker than treacle and gets everywhere .....
> its like mixing qwiso shits so thick LOL



the biobizz recommends 1ml of grow per litre but i usually use 2ml, the old timers recommends 2-4ml per litre but imo u need about 6-8ml per litre of the grow to keep ur plants nice and green.
yeah bio grow is thick as fuck but get urself a little kids medicine syringe and a bottle topper for the syringe to fit in and then u aint gonna have any mess at all, the bloom & topmax are thin enough so dont cos as much hassle as the grow.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the biobizz recommends 1ml of grow per litre but i usually use 2ml, the old timers recommends 2-4ml per litre but imo u need about 6-8ml per litre of the grow to keep ur plants nice and green.
> yeah bio grow is thick as fuck but get urself a little kids medicine syringe and a bottle topper for the syringe to fit in and then u aint gonna have any mess at all, the bloom & topmax are thin enough so dont cos as much hassle as the grow.


The bio bizz bottle i got upstairs says 2-4ml per litre  

and i never use more than 6ml of oldtimers in a 2ltr bottle and have no probs with deficiencies mate ... 

oldtimers worked alot better for me , when i used bio i normally had to compensate with calmag aswell 

each to there own though mate , its what works best for you


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

@Robbie how much less cal/mag would you say you use in a grow mate? up until a couple of years back I never needed it at all and then I think they changed our water or something in the process before it reaches me and some others in south wales were reporting the same problem with sudden cal/mag defs.

I've seen old timers recipe mentioned a few times but have never seen it with my own eyes, my hydor shop doesn't stock it or atleast not that I know of and over the years I've prob read the npk ratio on all there bottles, at the mo I'm having to add a small amount of cal/mag to every other feed and I feed with every watering mate, oh yeah using bio-bizz.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> so now my missus is unemployed , she watches the kids while i spend all day smoking , making tunes , fucking about with strains, reading bollox online and just general fucking about LOL


Benefit Street Series 2??


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

Around here I do .5ml cal mag to every 1l of water, and epsom salts if the needs it I just sprinkle a teaspoon over top of coco pre feed.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Around here I do .5ml cal mag to every 1l of water, and epsom salts if the needs it I just sprinkle a teaspoon over top of coco pre feed.


I'm probably adding just a touch more if not about the same every other feed now mate, I've never used epsom salts before but only because I've never come across a need for it, why do use it mate? I mean what does it help with for you?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @Robbie how much less cal/mag would you say you use in a grow mate? up until a couple of years back I never needed it at all and then I think they changed our water or something in the process before it reaches me and some others in south wales were reporting the same problem with sudden cal/mag defs.
> 
> I've seen old timers recipe mentioned a few times but have never seen it with my own eyes, my hydor shop doesn't stock it or atleast not that I know of and over the years I've prob read the npk ratio on all there bottles, at the mo I'm having to add a small amount of cal/mag to every other feed and I feed with every watering mate, oh yeah using bio-bizz.


Hi dragon mate , i found when using biojizz i had to use calmag prob once a week to keep everything looking nice n green ....

heres a pic of the bottles in case you come across it ..


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I'm probably adding just a touch more if not about the same every other feed now mate, I've never used epsom salts before but only because I've never come across a need for it, why do use it mate? I mean what does it help with for you?


epsom salts do the same as cal/mag ... make yellow leaves green


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

@Robbie cheers mate I'll keep an eye out for the old timers when I go to me local hydro shop next week just incase they do stock it and I've some how missed it, Nice to know about the epsom salts aswell mate I've heard people talk about using it before but never given it a thought as I've never knowingly needed it.

How often do you use cal/mag now then mate? I wouldn't mind cutting down on the stuff, If your using considerably less I'll have to give the old timers a try to see how I get on with it.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

im not using cal mag hardly at all any more mate  

i think i used it once in veg just as a precaution and again 1st feed when flipped to flower but again just as a precaution , i tend to use cal mag and superthrive after a transplant aswell but other than that never mate


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Plant magic are cool i spoke to a rep ages ago they make all there gear based on uk water....so the products run better for us apparently....(tbh i liked the pik on the bottle).....aload of growers have had great success using them organic nutes pic above with coco.....theres a rep on uk420 i think that you can talk to......

.........

i am considering switching from Dutch pro to either flora nova.....or that one part one bottle ionic nute....its very cheap...but my thinking is i use growth tec for clonex and ph down....so why not use there nutes....there bloom booster is also too good to be true....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Rimmer any luck on that thing i could really use some ventalation


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

U lads are fuckin mad lol bio bizz ionics flora nova fuck all that bollox canna cocco pro all the way haha most easiest nutes you ll ever use canna a+b all the way threw and you wont need fuck all else I use there pk and zyme or house and garden range but ya could get away without usin fuck all else if ya wanted to keep it simple lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

http://letitgrow.co.uk/product/IONICB1L/Ionic+PK+Boost+14:15+1L

anyone use this......


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im not using cal mag hardly at all any more mate
> 
> i think i used it once in veg just as a precaution and again 1st feed when flipped to flower but again just as a precaution , i tend to use cal mag and superthrive after a transplant aswell but other than that never mate


Cheers for the info mate, I'll deffo have to have a look at them for a side by side with the bio-bizz, probably be the next grow now as I'm already 5wks in on this one, would be nice to go back to how it used to be just using the two bottles again and seeing everything healthy without adding extra bottles.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

cpl pics of my 1st attempt at growing exo, its due for chop in a week and a half has been on ripen for a few days hence the yellowing.
View attachment 2973651 View attachment 2973652

pics of a cut from the exo above now 2 weeks into flower,
View attachment 2973653 View attachment 2973654


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck ya gotta love mother nature haha any1 else had thunder an lightning today?? Its blastin every 19 secs here lol im goin round turnin all the lights off and the kids am followin turnin em back on haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

no thunder or lightning here m8, but plenty wind and rain tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer any luck on that thing i could really use some ventalation


Pm ya now mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> http://letitgrow.co.uk/product/IONICB1L/Ionic+PK+Boost+14:15+1L
> 
> anyone use this......


I use all the ionics in hydro lemon, there's fuck all wrong with them


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2014)

I use biobizz cos its a lite nute, u need calmag and some more if running 100w persqft, also need trace minerals for exo due to high sulphur demand, but for me making the soil rite and topping up with organic nutes and compost tea made with ewc and batshit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Easy boys just got in from a busy day....gaz too.late mate I've not long bought a bottle of old timers grow lolol Ahh we'll see I like a change anyway got everything I need now just waiting for me tent and cuts to arrive and its all go....

Thunderstorms in January? Crazy ain't it, its just blown past our way


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 25, 2014)

@lemon PM

10 fucking characters ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck me it's windy here ! . . . Toto . . . Toto


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me it's windy here ! . . . Toto . . . Toto


ha ha sucked up into it and your world goes from black and white to technicolour....gotta love twoo


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> U lads are fuckin mad lol bio bizz ionics flora nova fuck all that bollox canna cocco pro all the way haha most easiest nutes you ll ever use canna a+b all the way threw and you wont need fuck all else I use there pk and zyme or house and garden range but ya could get away without usin fuck all else if ya wanted to keep it simple lol


yeah thats cool chedz but we are using organic nutes not chemical nutes ..... 
I only use oldtimers grow , oldtimers bloom , sometimes ripen , but i mostly use ewc and molass teas for a extra boost nothing more.
Obviously i add bits here and there such as epsom or superthrive but thats it tbh ... 

While i think im safe to say you get more buds with using chem nutes , i think i get BETTER bud using organic nutes .....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 25, 2014)

we just had the big thunder and lightning storm , hail stones to fuck and torrential down pours lol ..... 

guess what twat was out up the factories playing footy with my lads LOL drenched is not the word but fuck it , it was a laugh , most kids nowadays dont appriciate the little things ....


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I'm probably adding just a touch more if not about the same every other feed now mate, I've never used epsom salts before but only because I've never come across a need for it, why do use it mate? I mean what does it help with for you?


Calmag I use is 2/1 cal to mag, epsom salts is basically pure mag suphate if I remember that


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck ya gotta love mother nature haha any1 else had thunder an lightning today?? Its blastin every 19 secs here lol im goin round turnin all the lights off and the kids am followin turnin em back on haha


Bad round here man! No rain for ages then booom lashing it down


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

I use to use cal mag with canna and biobizz a capful per 10 ltrs of water every couple if feeds..woild be nice if i dont have to use it with oldtimers tho......think when it comes to flower tho im gonna have to get some topmax and mollasses to go with the ot bloom


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah thats cool chedz but we are using organic nutes not chemical nutes .....
> I only use oldtimers grow , oldtimers bloom , sometimes ripen , but i mostly use ewc and molass teas for a extra boost nothing more.
> Obviously i add bits here and there such as epsom or superthrive but thats it tbh ...
> 
> While i think im safe to say you get more buds with using chem nutes , i think i get BETTER bud using organic nutes .....


It may just be me mate but I don't believe that chem nutes produce any more than organics do in the right hands, I do believe that running in hydro veg times may be reduced but that's where it ends for me unless were making caparisons to people like heath robinson etc that are running very advanced systems, 20+oz a light in soil is easily do-able and I have done it myself with ease on a few occasions, over the years of reading and watching grow diarys etc I still haven't found a solid case of hydro producing more in the hands of normal growers like us mate.
Deffo couldn't agree more on the quality side of things soil IMO blows all else out of the water.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck biobizz I have ran both ( coco canna nutes ) & bio why anybody would run bio is beyond me . Saying that with bio you don't need a fucking spanner to open their 5 lt bottles . Canna that is a shit design !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

I ran all bio last round and thought they were sound like gone for OT this time cuz there's just 2 bottles nice and simple and cheap just hope it works well in coco?


----------



## monkey brain (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi UK Growers I pay £250an oz an its £20 1.4 gram west London .jst getting my tent set up. first time growing soil be looking for tips


----------



## where da weed (Jan 25, 2014)

heres my vanilla kush girl growing on my desk 

starting to frost up somewhat


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ill give ya a tip DONT listen to this lot haha fuck they make y laugh haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

monkey brain said:


> Hi UK Growers I pay £250an oz an its £20 1.4 gram west London .jst getting my tent set up. first time growing soil be looking for tips


......,,,, there ya go.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

pics from the shed coming up..


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

any one near me help me out ? climbing the walls here with nowt to smoke, will collect kiss-ass


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

Where are you?> Things dry or standards low?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Where are you?> Things dry or standards low?


im not far from Abergavenny m8, 2 far from yersen i fear , its dry,apart from some shity ditch weed !


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> im not far from Abergavenny m8, 2 far from yersen i fear , its dry,apart from some shity ditch weed !


Ah no worries man, I'm closer to you now that if I was back home in N Wales !

Hope you get sorted man


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Baz how bigs the shed u in ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Baz how bigs the shed u in ?


its 13ft x10ft , but its partitioned inside, the ones in flower are covering a 6x5 in the partition bit, uploading it now m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok sailors...all hands on dick.......[video=youtube_share;ELhLbjPqva8]http://youtu.be/ELhLbjPqva8[/video]

..oh i 4got, there exo,psyco & livers.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Lookin nice there bazza mate shame its not ready yet aye...hahaha warning filthy sluts inside


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin nice there bazza mate shame its not ready yet aye...hahaha warning filthy sluts inside


Lol, ta Shawny, & yes, so near, yet so far !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lookin peng bro I thought ya was only a wk behind me tho ill get ya some snaps tonight might be 2 wks infront I reckon im shit with dates lol why you only usin 5x6?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol its wank ain't it veg seems to fly then as soon as you flip it just like time slows down and weeks seem like months haha Ahh I cant wait to go thru that again lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

..........
[video=youtube;TXKjRkkoIOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TXKjRkkoIOU[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lookin peng bro I thought ya was only a wk behind me tho ill get ya some snaps tonight might be 2 wks infront I reckon im shit with dates lol why you only usin 5x6?


Exactly 4 weeks 12/12 tomoz m8, I only use 1 600w , so it won't cover a biger space affectivly . Cheers Chedz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2014)

look great baz, and no grow room is complete without a morrisons carrier bag LMAO

ud doo sooo much betetr if u had those bulbs in hoods yano, get sum nice 6" ones on bay for like 30-40 buks each, ud be buzzin with them,

eaitheray spot on and now i cant fuckingw ait to get cracking again, no shit its KILLING me literally

thinki broken bak of this rattle, EASY life.

NOW U WATCH IL BE CURLED UP LATER SOBBING LIKE A LIL BITCH

ahaha

as for light i may have a spare ballast wen im setup baz anyware from a 250 to a 600 dunno, il letu know if ya bothered about light spread


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look great baz, and no grow room is complete without a morrisons carrier bag LMAO
> 
> ud doo sooo much betetr if u had those bulbs in hoods yano, get sum nice 6" ones on bay for like 30-40 buks each, ud be buzzin with them,
> 
> ...


Cheers Ice, I've been meaning to get a coolstar is it ? Or some sealed hood for a while now, after April time temps r a big issue !, this time of year is great for open bulbs.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Exactly 4 weeks 12/12 tomoz m8, I only use 1 600w , so it won't cover a biger space affectivly . Cheers Chedz.


Fuck kmows then mate ill av to av a look back see were im at as they are deffo lookin 2wks in front! Wot medium and nutes ya usin baz could av somethin to do wi that!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Ice, I've been meaning to get a coolstar is it ? Or some sealed hood for a while now, after April time temps r a big issue !, this time of year is great for open bulbs.


 yeh brands aint important really as as long as u tape round the glass tehr seald, maybe add a 250 with your 6 and get both red specs for flower and veg with ust a 600 mh? ud honestly reap the rewards, tigter nodes the works and less stress with heat, as for heat, u can always slide teh tube or hood open a tad to let heat out at your leasure or by a cheapo fan cotroller.

but yeh a 20 loose and a 600 in a hood would do nice in ther, u could angle teh 250 to point wer u want ifu had it on yoyos in a normal reflector, be ideal and they dont real put out much heat.

was gunner say summert else but cant have been imprtant, eitherway looking great matey. keep it up

oh yh thats it, hood or tube, if u buy tubes id say cut a old refelctor in half downniddle and tape it on the tube as bigger reflectors if u go hood u dont need to obviously


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't take being without weed man. Any you lot got anything at a decent price?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh I'm gonna have to make a little reflector my cooltubes just gonna get a turkey tray or something and cut that up Lol ghetto grow style Lol that's if they need it I'll see how its all looking first


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Like a 9 or something? Hate not making money man I know it's a bad addiction to have but could be worse.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2014)

I cant understand a fukin word u r on about ......a 9.....like in a bar...wtf...confused


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh brands aint important really as as long as u tape round the glass tehr seald, maybe add a 250 with your 6 and get both red specs for flower and veg with ust a 600 mh? ud honestly reap the rewards, tigter nodes the works and less stress with heat, as for heat, u can always slide teh tube or hood open a tad to let heat out at your leasure or by a cheapo fan cotroller.
> 
> but yeh a 20 loose and a 600 in a hood would do nice in ther, u could angle teh 250 to point wer u want ifu had it on yoyos in a normal reflector, be ideal and they dont real put out much heat.
> 
> ...


ummmm maybe u dhud b askin baz rather than telling him....that's a 600w masterpiece in the making btl


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ummmm maybe u dhud b askin baz rather than telling him....that's a 600w masterpiece in the making btl


Cheers Z, it's going good atm, I don't mind Ice giving me any tips or suggestions , I take everybody's advice , tips or tricks on board , weather there put into practice that's another matter. I've always tried to keep things simple, after all, I'm only a little farmer in a tin hut !


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Gaza or rimmer wana stick a pik for me.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck kmows then mate ill av to av a look back see were im at as they are deffo lookin 2wks in front! Wot medium and nutes ya usin baz could av somethin to do wi that!!


Most of them are in re-used bat mix from the last grow, 2 are in all mix. I'm using Dutch pro with explode,& 0.5ml per ltr of calmag+ & twice a week I just give water & molasses .i keep a calendar (pic on vid) so I know exactly what stage I'm at at all times. My temps are constant 18c lights off & 25 on, I grow at slightly lower temps & they love it .


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah 9 or half a box if its decent stuff. I gotta month left on my lot....gonna feel long lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh its certainly some canopy for a 600 mate doin something right that's for sure....canna beat the old calendar the only time I haven't used one I got lost mid flower Lol didn't have a clue what week I was on or planet for that matter haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

@ice, cheers m8, I don't want to up the watts , my eleci bill is quite steep just with what I got going at the mo with the 250w I got in the veg tent on constant as well + fans , filters , radiator ect. I've used a cool tube b4 with a euro moded on it, but had shit results, so will go for sealed hood for the summer. I'm only using 4" ducting & extractor in there, works well down there. Cheers m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its certainly some canopy for a 600 mate doin something right that's for sure....canna beat the old calendar the only time I haven't used one I got lost mid flower Lol didn't have a clue what week I was on or planet for that matter haha


Cheers Shawny, I keep track because I've got "goldfish syndrome " lol, but I don't need to really, I harvest when the fruit is ripe , it's stood me in good sted so far.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah 9 or half a box if its decent stuff. I gotta month left on my lot....gonna feel long lol.


Z only does "decent stuff" lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha same here mate I'm anyhow can remember shit from when I was 4 but struggle to remember what I did last night Lol aye I always use to let em go as long as theywanted but this time 9 weeks is the very limit iI'm hoping on 8 weeks to be fair


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah 9 or half a box if its decent stuff. I gotta month left on my lot....gonna feel long lol.


ok so u wanna buy between 9 and 18 oz in English.....am I rite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

PM function not working boys or what?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2014)

you done much 12/12 from seed yman? im getting seriously interested in this due to whats happening with the trainwreck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you done much 12/12 from seed yman?


No man, never.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

evening cunts, what we all drinking, smoking, popping or sniffing 2nite then?
ive gt another Q of blue cheese and some peroni's that'l do for me


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Gaz wana chuck a couple shots up for me if so pm mr your addy mate.....

p.s peroni is nice......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a bit a cheese right now just lemon haze round these parts at the mo with wicked giggly buzz like but I love the flavours u get in cheese man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

mate i'd kill for some decent lemon haze up here, all i can ever get is this same blue cheese always top notch from an old mate £65 a Q, or some nasty homegrown from some wee idiot in my area who puts out 1.4 for £20, blue cheese wins every time lol, but i'd love something different that was still a top smoke jst for a change


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuck all on the tele and finished breaking bad and the sopranos :/ might have to rewatch the wire make give me something to do through out the month.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Fuck all on the tele and finished breaking bad and the sopranos :/ might have to rewatch the wire make give me something to do through out the month.



u watched any of the "weeds" seasons from a few years ago? all about a woman that starts selling then growing weed to support her family. was a pretty good watch from what i remember more of a comedy than serious at times tho. not quite up to breaking bad standards that shit was awesome.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

here's that haze 60 on the q not very lemony like but a nice strong smoke ...if Ihad the ooption tho I'd get some cheese all day lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Dontworry shawney lemon haze is never lemony....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

heres the blue cheese i got, its better than the bc from barneys coffeeshop in the dam imo from both times i been there, my mate grows it himself.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

Im'e on me 6th glass of squash , & 126th fag.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Shit soz baz lol mouth like an ashtray Yeh? If ur still short Monday I don't mind sending ya some...you'll end up getting 2morra anyway


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemons Pics


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2974008 heres the blue cheese i got, its better than the bc from barneys coffeeshop in the dam imo from both times i been there, my mate grows it himself.


ive never in my life gotten a consistent supply of the same quality smoke that you get ..ever...whilst in Ireland.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lmao u lot crack me up haha do u lot really grow as ive been fuckin about all night again ya bastards on me 7th can of stella lol fuck im feelin it as well haha another 84litres put threw em and my days do I smell of cheddar haha misses is whining!! Baz I reckon mine am about 6wks mate if yr on 4 fuck knows lad I dont go by dates im pretty good at knowin wen there done aslong as its to come down on a friday im golden as ill be fucked if im trimmin in the wk on a straight head haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Dontworry shawney lemon haze is never lemony....



Bollocks.

I've sampled the most fizzy lemonade smelling and tasting SLH ever. 

Will never see that pheno again though as I got it in a deal but it was the stuff of dreams, the pinnacle of cliche, 10/10 on every level.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ive never in my life gotten a consistent supply of the same quality smoke that you get ..ever...whilst in Ireland.


mate ive been buying the exact same blue cheese off the same guy for the best part of 2 years now, i love the fact its consistent it means i always know what im getting


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> I've sampled the most fizzy lemonade smelling and tasting SLH ever.
> 
> Will never see that pheno again though as I got it in a deal but it was the stuff of dreams, the pinnacle of cliche, 10/10 on every level.


well ive never sampled that so will have to agree to disagree lol.....

thanks gaz for posting the picks, one maybe two weeks left.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shit soz baz lol mouth like an ashtray Yeh? If ur still short Monday I don't mind sending ya some...you'll end up getting 2morra anyway


That's decent of you Shawny, cheers man, but ile be ok, just go Turkey for a couple o weeks. Dare say i'le be scrumping off one at 6 weeks ! Lol, I feel shity as fuck, shakey, cold, flu like symptoms , always the same after 24 hrs of no thc in me.fuck knows what ice feels like giving up his shit ! Poor cunt, glad I never got hooked on anything stronger than green, I get addicted to anything I enjoy !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking alright there lemons still no extraction? How hots it been getting in there man


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well ive never sampled that so will have to agree to disagree lol.....
> 
> thanks gaz for posting the picks, one maybe two weeks left.....


Tidy them Lem, well done.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate ive been buying the exact same blue cheese off the same guy for the best part of 2 years now, i love the fact its consistent it means i always know what im getting


Sounds like he's growing it or knows someone who is I'd say 



bazoomer said:


> That's decent of you Shawny, cheers man, but ile be ok, just go Turkey for a couple o weeks. Dare say i'le be scrumping off one at 6 weeks ! Lol, I feel shity as fuck, shakey, cold, flu like symptoms , always the same after 24 hrs of no thc in me.fuck knows what ice feels like giving up his shit ! Poor cunt, glad I never got hooked on anything stronger than green, I get addicted to anything I enjoy !


Haha what like anal destruction and pounding mares Lol....no worry man I don't know how u do it mate I'd be scrumping now or at least half way down a bottle of vod got to have sumthin when I ain't got any weed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well ive never sampled that so will have to agree to disagree lol.....


There's no agree to disagree about it, you made a statement of fact.............which it isn't.

What you really mean is that YOU'VE never experienced a lemony one.

Just because you haven't found one doesn't mean that one doesn't exist, logic my friend, logic!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no agree to disagree about it, you made a statement of fact.............which it isn't.
> 
> What you really mean is that YOU'VE never experienced a lemony one.
> 
> Just because you haven't found one doesn't mean that one doesn't exist, logic my friend, logic!


well it seemed logical to base my answer on my exp with the strain.....around 2 years.....never found one as lemony as the parent or lemony past 8weeks.....and ive ran loads of em in that time....

it stands to reason you would never get a super strong lemon pheno.....as the lemon mum starts to loose her smell past 8 weeks....and it has the haze features in there that add to the flavour and this is anything but lemon.....

so i say...bullshit yorky.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Tidy them Lem, well done.


that's only one mate ta...m


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

Blurry pics today but it was a rush job.

25 days 12/12.

Dog S1 A.



Dog S1 B.
(Stinks)


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't drink Shawny, I have "non alcoholic fatty liver disease", & my kidneys arnt the best lol, I'm an old fucked cunt !


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looking alright there lemons still no extraction? How hots it been getting in there man


haha nope i couldn't tell ya i haven't got a way to measure it.....i just stand in there if im sweating its too hot if not alls good......

i just cant wait till i have all my kit back....then i can do a proper run....

this cut could do so much better if ec and ph were spot on 24/7


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Blurry pics today but it was a rush job.
> 
> 25 days 12/12.
> 
> ...


Very nice Yorky , coming along a treat m8.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> any one near me help me out ? climbing the walls here with nowt to smoke, will collect kiss-ass


yo baz I can ring the young lad I do get some stuff off now and then in the morning if ya like mate, BUT be warned the weights and quality range from ok to shite mate, I'm done with buying it now because of it aswell.........fooking sucks keeping out of it, I don't have any sellers on my phone just a select couple that I sell to now mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Yep lookin sweet all these plants are givin me a hard on Lol can't fuckin wait to get crackin I tell ye...my gth was very lemony the one strain I've had tho that tasted exactly like what its names after was grapefruit shit that stuff was tangy man real nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

shawn i forgot about ur purp cut m8 just remembered there, but there is 2 exo in the prop now with ur name on them, shud be ready in no more than 10 days and with u in 2 weeks at the most. then u can get ur shit on 

i expect some finished product tho muthufukka lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well it seemed logical to base my answer on my exp with the strain.....around 2 years.....never found one as lemony as the parent or lemony past 8weeks.....and ive ran loads of em in that time....
> 
> it stands to reason you would never get a super strong lemon pheno.....as the lemon mum starts to loose her smell past 8 weeks....and it has the haze features in there that add to the flavour and this is anything but lemon.....
> 
> so i say...bullshit yorky.....



You didn't base your answer on your experience with the strain, you made a statement of fact......the operative word being "never".
Now you've rephrased the satement to "never found one as lemony as the parent or lemony past 8 weeks", now the pheno I sampled might well have been pulled at 8 weeks (I was told it was 12 mind) but that's not "never" is it?

As for you running loads in 2 years if we do a little maths......say 4 crops a year for 2 years makes 8 crops, if you even run 10 plants per crop that still only makes 80 SLH plants in 2 years. Until you've run 100's of plants per crop for the 2 years to pheno hunt (and that doesn't even count the amount of different phenos to be found in a badly worked non IBL strain) your very limited experience with the strain doesn't count for shit mate.

Let's take my pink trichome Smelly Fingerez pheno as an example (you've seen it), not one of the parent plants all the way through it's genetic lineage has pink trichs, none.
Yet my fucker did, how do you explain that? 

I've nothing against you Lemon but when you try to pass off personal opinion as fact you just make a dick of yourself.....a la Uncle Ben.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeh that's still sweet as fuck matey I'm eagerly waiting for them Lol don't.worry man I'll.make sure u get some for sure would be rude not to


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2014)

@W D, thanks for m8, ile let u know 2moz, I've put feelers out, but I doubt any fucker will get back 2 me !, off to bed, Night all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

Anesthesia.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll sling a couple of Exo SCROG shots up tomorrow lads, I can't be fucked climbing about in the loft at this time lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Was waiting for the scrog aswell Lol...right I'm off see bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

well shawny thats how its done mate, just took a half pissed drive to mcD's for a munch and got there and back no worries lol, time to stuff my face


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You didn't base your answer on your experience with the strain, you made a statement of fact......the operative word being "never".
> Now you've rephrased the satement to "never found one as lemony as the parent or lemony past 8 weeks", now the pheno I sampled might well have been pulled at 8 weeks (I was told it was 12 mind) but that's not "never" is it?
> 
> As for you running loads in 2 years if we do a little maths......say 4 crops a year for 2 years makes 8 crops, if you even run 10 plants per crop that still only makes 80 SLH plants in 2 years. Until you've run 100's of plants per crop for the 2 years to pheno hunt (and that doesn't even count the amount of different phenos to be found in a badly worked non IBL strain) your very limited experience with the strain doesn't count for shit mate.
> ...


ok i stand by my original statement....there is not a super lemon haze pheno that is super lemony.

and yes a pheno taken down at 8 weeks is a piss poor interpretation of said strain.....and is not what you claim it too be.....

yes 2 years of working with one of the most grown strains has given me a good insight into how the plant works much more of an insight them someone that hasn't....such as yourself.......also there only ever seems to be two phenos documented....even after the hundreds that have grown it....they are huge yield straight haze. ..or smaller yield and abit lemony.....surprising considering how unstable it is lol....could ghs be lieing lol...

most gems are found well inside of 100plants in 3ltr pots......smelly fingers example

as you cannot garentee that no plant in your smelly fingers heritage has not had pink trics that is not fact.....

you could have a recessive trait showing......it could be common amongst that strain (3 beans you popped)....or it could have been environmental....lets face it smelly cherry is a colourful strain its not surprising.......

i don't have anything against you, but one usually takes offence when one is called a dick.and then that person (you) attempts to seem intelligent by belittling others (me) with "facts"...ib an attempt to make yourself feel better.....did you catch The missus and the milkman again??"....but i dont mind however because i dont belive you have had what you claim...you cannot even garentee it was slh......i am telling you factually you are wrong and i am right....so .....nannananana lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Right in off to bed... Yorky ill expect a full my dicks bigger then urs eassy to read in the morn....peace niggas.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

ya bunch a pussy cunts, away tae bed at 1 on a saturday night, fs i aint even finished boozing yet lol,


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Have decided am doing no cunt any favours with anything that involves money.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Have decided am doing no cunt any favours with anything that involves money.


that u just realised that m8,, its a no brainer really most ppl are a fucking liabillity lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lemons Pics
> 
> View attachment 2974019View attachment 2974020View attachment 2974021View attachment 2974022View attachment 2974023


just happened to notice how much my "kings" cut looks just like the pick there using to sell the beans here....

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/dnagenetics/dna-lemon-skunk-.html


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> that u just realised that m8,, its a no brainer really most ppl are a fucking liabillity lol


Always say it but try see the good in people. Just hate when people want to take the piss. Then you wind yourself up in your head and then seem over the top when you let them know. Think it'll be tomorrow that a few out of character texts can get sent to the cunts.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ya gotta love the exo neva seems to impress 

Lemon??


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 25, 2014)

ne one stilll up?

take that as a no, i was gonna have some cheese on toast but just relised am out of bread good job dominos delivers til 5am in my area lool


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol I'm still up but your probably sleeping now. Ah I could murder a dominos man but even cutting out the fast food shit until in decent shape then I suppose ill have to limit myself.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 25, 2014)

im up mate


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 25, 2014)

how come ur up so late


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Lol I'm still up but your probably sleeping now. Ah I could murder a dominos man but even cutting out the fast food shit until in decent shape then I suppose ill have to limit myself.


now your asleep lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 25, 2014)

ok ill talk to meself, i like to read world news see syria has been quiet recently, i still think assad will come on top might take some time but i dont think hes going anywhere and rightly so, whats the other option jihadist running the country lol not that would happen anyway i dont think last week or so the other rebels have said enoughs enough and been attacking iss/levant positions.

maybe the country will up spilt cause the kurds run most of northan syria and can fight well, who knows hay.

or iraq what a success that is lol i bet half the poor fuckers would welcome saddam back lool


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2014)

well fuck yas i been chatting with yanks all night..... lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2014)

talk to me the relalx wake up, wipe the dribble off ya gob n get typing lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

Jaysus bud, a little bored are we? Haha wtf are U still doing up?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus bud, a little bored are we? Haha wtf are U still doing up?



id have to be bored begging you for chat lol just messing please dont go lmao

no mate, a friend owed me n paid in 2g of the rocket rocket i still got most of one left, got home hours ago n no way i can do shit with limp coke cock so missus went bed n i been up.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2014)

you like animals dont ya relax whats your thoughts on shooting em for fun, like big game hunting in africa??


----------



## yidarmy (Jan 26, 2014)

im trying to pratice up my pgp in kinda getting it, first person to post a there public key so i can message them wins a prize, a smokable prize lol as long as they get the questions right..


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 26, 2014)

First doob of the day is going to be a fucking monster.

Birthday doobs!


----------



## yidarmy (Jan 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> First doob of the day is going to be a fucking monster.
> 
> Birthday doobs!


happy birthday mate, 29 is it? piles to come lolol


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2014)

happy b-day WW.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

im not much of a birthday man meself, just another year closer to death imo but each to there own, i aint got much choice but to celebrate nowdays tho my only niece n me son both born on my birthday....


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

how olds you lil one D? boy or girl?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> id have to be bored begging you for chat lol just messing please dont go lmao
> 
> no mate, a friend owed me n paid in 2g of the rocket rocket i still got most of one left, got home hours ago n no way i can do shit with limp coke cock so missus went bed n i been up.


thanks bud, you English lads know how to charm eh? Lol.
I've no problem with hunting once its not a fucking rhino or something along those lines. Man id kill for some quality coke (well happy I looked over what id say as id originally sais cock instead of coke lol)


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 26, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> happy birthday mate, 29 is it? piles to come lolol


28 today pal.

Going to get a big smoke on, then off out for a feed.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im not much of a birthday man meself, just another year closer to death imo but each to there own, i aint got much choice but to celebrate nowdays tho my only niece n me son both born on my birthday....


I'm 28 with no kids, life aint on the downward yet !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> First doob of the day is going to be a fucking monster.
> 
> Birthday doobs!


happy b'day buddy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm 28 with no kids, life aint on the downward yet !


...emphasis on yet hahaha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm 28 with no kids, life aint on the downward yet !


even when i had no kids mate i never really was into birthdays, just another year older n thats no fun being old just imo WW you have a good one mate u going anywhere nice to munch?


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thanks bud, you English lads know how to charm eh? Lol.
> I've no problem with hunting once its not a fucking rhino or something along those lines. Man id kill for some quality coke (well happy I looked over what id say as id originally sais cock instead of coke lol)


dont this is too fucking nice mate, clean as fuck shiny shiny, soft n oilyish done a g n half since bout 6-7pm yday, no blocked nose fucking real nice gear, im gonna ring him up n tell him to save me another 2 for next week i think.

i was just winding you up bout the animals i see you almost crying bout chedz monkey, fucking vermin baboons n blue monkey in SA ive spent hours trying to shot em lol clever fuckers tho.

i was on a couple of game farms when i was there rhinos where bout 20k to shoot.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> First doob of the day is going to be a fucking monster.
> 
> Birthday doobs!


Hppy birthday ww hope ya av a cracker kid!! Rambo ya fat northern fucker haha straight threw is it lol remember its all in ya head wen ya think ya need more just av another grunt and it ll drop on ya again lmao haha mornin feckers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont this is too fucking nice mate, clean as fuck shiny shiny, soft n oilyish done a g n half since bout 6-7pm yday, no blocked nose fucking real nice gear, im gonna ring him up n tell him to save me another 2 for next week i think.
> 
> i was just winding you up bout the animals i see you almost crying bout chedz monkey, fucking vermin baboons n blue monkey in SA ive spent hours trying to shot em lol clever fuckers tho.
> 
> i was on a couple of game farms when i was there rhinos where bout 20k to shoot.


hahaha thanks mate, nah I though he just took in a random monkey n didn't know shit but he does so I apologized.
Best coke I ever had was in Manchester.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Hppy birthday ww hope ya av a cracker kid!! Rambo ya fat northern fucker haha straight threw is it lol remember its all in ya head wen ya think ya need more just av another grunt and it ll drop on ya again lmao haha mornin feckers


best bit i had in ages mate proper clean just wana chat lol n feel goood, no jitteryness or pranging out etc.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahaha thanks mate, nah I though he just took in a random monkey n didn't know shit but he does so I apologized.
> Best coke I ever had was in Manchester.


best i ever had was in trinidad, cost fucking pennys too lol or SA can get some good shit there 20+ a g.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> best bit i had in ages mate proper clean just wana chat lol n feel goood, no jitteryness or pranging out etc.


Hard as fuck to crush then eh? Lovely lad ad some the other wk


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Hard as fuck to crush then eh? Lovely lad ad some the other wk


no mate soft,shiny n oily not hard, although i could do with some hard lolol

i have had proper nice stuff in the past tho thats been hard or no shine to it at all but still the rocket, this is just super clean what i got at the mo real nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

God damn it all I can think about is coke lol another Sunday morning haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

thank fuck its sunday i thought it was midweek lmao fuck it then everyones still asleep im gonna have a another lil toot.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 26, 2014)

Gonna be smoking a few fat ones this morning, then heading out to a pub in town that does a good feed, get that done, few jars, plenty more doobs, whitey, eat, smoke, then sleep.

Plan is set!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate soft,shiny n oily not hard, although i could do with some hard lolol
> 
> i have had proper nice stuff in the past tho thats been hard or no shine to it at all but still the rocket, this is just super clean what i got at the mo real nice.


Is nt the same tak then lad this stuff he gets is fuckin hard as fuck to knock up lol ya end up doin it like grit lol a fuckin waste bit ya cant wait to get it in ya lol its alright ounce ya ve had ya first en tho ya can sit there and roll it in the bag lol in appearance this stuff was an off white colour an shiny as fuck mate kept droooin down ya throut and gave ya rushes everytime it did drop lol was fuckin face meltin shit


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

ive had it chedz best to use a razor blade n scrap it off, that rock hard shit ive had is niiiiice its when its hard but crumbly it been repressed n aint worth a wank lol can get that repress hear four hundred a oz lol or proper eigthteen hundred just show the qaulity different hay lol seventeen fifty actually my mistake, so works out 62.50 a g me pal usually sells the proper for a ton a g n cuts the rest up or a large part of it anyway with benzocaine.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Gonna be smoking a few fat ones this morning, then heading out to a pub in town that does a good feed, get that done, few jars, plenty more doobs, whitey, eat, smoke, then sleep.
> 
> Plan is set!



sounds like a plan mate how was your bit of sniff you said you was keeping for xmas or new years i carnt member which one.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yh mate you ll only get me doin the proper tho lad as ya might aswell not take the shit if ya gotta do that shit haha fuck that I wanna proper rush and that aint doin it for me id rather be on a straight head haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate you ll only get me doin the proper tho lad as ya might aswell not take the shit if ya gotta do that shit haha fuck that I wanna proper rush and that aint doin it for me id rather be on a straight head haha


same hear that cut stuff makes me ill chedz, dunno what it is but makes me spew n have the shits, i will sometimes sniff me pals who ive sat n watched him only cut it with benzocaine but i wouldnt buy it lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sounds like a plan mate how was your bit of sniff you said you was keeping for xmas or new years i carnt member which one.


Mate it was fucking magical, I paid a ton for a g. I had to cut it down, and even then, 4 of us were pretty blitzed and a tiny bit left over in morning. Top shizzle. Will only get it if my dude say its a special one.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

i can get a eighth in my area for 80-90 fuck nos whats in it not much coke thats for shore, but the mentality of most people who havant a clue would rather buy that than a 80-90 sumtimes hundred pound gram, which with me 60-80 percent pure, more like 60-70 percent cause even coming out of the south american countrys its only coming out 85 percent at very best then even the expensive shit will hav been stamped on at least once.

when people say they got pure coke it total bollax unless they have a laboratory lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

The thing is with proper you can do match stick lines and I mean match sticks haha goes far if its good stuff an 8th will last ya a good wkend with no sleep that other stuff ya could do half oz in 24 hrs its not fuckin worth it as ya just do that much ya fuck ya nose up


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

The only way to tell us an hot plate or washin it if ya wash up an 8th an ya get back 3.4-3.8gram ya kno its the real deal if its more than ya got before washin ya need to use less bi carb and cook it for longer to get rid of it imo yr not gettin that very often and if ya do you know yr on to a fuckin winner lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Morning gurners Lol feckin ell the site that never sleeps well I've just rolled me fat ass out a bed....happy birthday wiz mate have a gooden man getting closer to that 30 mark Lol.....time for a cup a rosie lee and a nice joint 

Its all about that acetone washed coke ain't it I need me some a that....not crack tho that sends a nigger crazy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The only way to tell us an hot plate or washin it if ya wash up an 8th an ya get back 3.4-3.8gram ya kno its the real deal if its more than ya got before washin ya need to use less bi carb and cook it for longer to get rid of it imo yr not gettin that very often and if ya do you know yr on to a fuckin winner lol


ive seen plenty wash it up and i no how but im always to scared lol in case i fuck it up lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol once ya don its once and tried it lad there aint no goin back lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

What's that smoking it or cooking it Lol...I had a bad year on the old rock when I was about 18-19 smoking rock everyday Jesus they were dark days man hahaha mad thing is 10 years later still get the odd craving now and again fuck that that tho ...only weed soft drugs for me my brain is to fragile lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Aye Gaz the best way to enjoy a McDonalds is while been chased by police I thought u knew this maaaan lolol...tent might be here 2morra, feel like cracking some beans lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

i love rock but in near 20yrs of taking drugs ive only smoked it prob less than 20 times, same as brown i love that buzz maybe not the spewing or the taste when smoking it but only touched that less than 20 times a lot less than 20 time tbh, opium ive smoked a fair few times didn't really rate it, had more e's n md than i had hot dinners n thats saying sumfing for a fatty like myself, ket done shit-loads,acid,base,speed.

and been in positions when ive had money to afford a 8th of rock a day n some, or any drug.

but all the education of today anyone with half a brain no's you take that hard shit day n day out and your gonna get into trouble which is why i never did never have or would but fuck yeah id have a nights blast on em all bar the acid dont think me fragile mind could handle it.

imo its either weak people who have problems and try mask it with hard shit n get addicted or very stupid people cause everyone knows nowdays what smoking rock or smack or injecting etc is gonna lead too

only drug i can say i ever been truly addicted too is a fucking prescription drug, benzo which started by fucking docs giving me a script for em....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeh man I was a fool me brother offerd me a pipe on me birthday of course I could of said no but curiosity gets the cat dont it lol ...I had to take a long hard look at myself one day and asked if I wanna do this the rest of my life if not then sort your fucking head out and that's what I did man was hard when sharing a room with a smack/crack head but weed helped me thru that for sure bless our Mary Jane Lol....Yeh the docs are fuckers ain't they Lol get nuff folk hooked on prescription drugs don't they

"He who conquers himself is the mightiest warrior"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

I've tried the same n its the getting sick the following morning from brown that really turned me off it..fook that. All the lads over here are hooked of the prescription stuff,nasty shit. crack I only tried once..fuck that's amazing just WOW omg best feeling in the world n out of everything I got hooked to fecking speed thanks to working crazy hours but that was a good few years ago thank fuck now I only smoke n have the odd class a on my b'day.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've tried the same n its the getting sick the following morning from brown that really turned me off it..fook that. All the lads over here are hooked of the prescription stuff,nasty shit. crack I only tried once..fuck that's amazing just WOW omg best feeling in the world n out of everything I got hooked to fecking speed thanks to working crazy hours but that was a good few years ago thank fuck now I only smoke n have the odd class a on my b'day.


Speeds a bad one to get hooked on, such a dirty drug IMO, I went thru phases of takin a fair bit of coke speed and Es, never been hooked on anything really tho, too strong minded for that I reckon. As Rambo says it's only the weak minded or stupid that fuck themselves up thru gettin hooked on something


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeh there not good in excess are they haha fuckin addicts aye what we like Lol anyway what we all.on with today ? Don't tell me your working prolapse I ain't having it mate haha...my mrs is at work from 2 till 11 today fookin wank man this means I gotta do everything lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Speeds a bad one to get hooked on, such a dirty drug IMO, I went thru phases of takin a fair bit of coke speed and Es, never been hooked on anything really tho, too strong minded for that I reckon. As Rambo says it's only the weak minded or stupid that fuck themselves up thru gettin hooked on something


ive thought that for years theres so much education n evidence of what the hard shit does to you if taking over long periods of time, only people with problems who dont care and just want to mask whatever problems they have, or stupid stupid people who are just so fucking dumb they dont realise what doing the hards everyday for periods of time will do to u.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Well fuck me side ways & call me Marther !, just drove 20 miles to see a boy & pick up a Q. He said "it's £60 a q", he's had shit off me b4 so he knows what weed should be like, what fucking bunk ! I told him ide give him £30 for a q, he declined, I fucked off !, that's 3 hours of life ile never get back.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive thought that for years theres so much education n evidence of what the hard shit does to you if taking over long periods of time, only people with problems who dont care and just want to mask whatever problems they have, or stupid stupid people who are just so fucking dumb they dont realise what doing the hards everyday for periods of time will do to u.


Aye I suppose in some cases people have that little to live for that they just don't give a fuck


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Having you heard of "skunk" that's one seriously hard fucked up drug Lol.....go on bazza haha offer him that 30 feckin ell his face was a sight when u said that Lol....I know what u mean tho sub standard quality weed is not worth top prices and they shouldn't be so cheeky to ask for the fucker


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Having you heard of "skunk" that's one seriously hard fucked up drug Lol.....go on bazza haha offer him that 30 feckin ell his face was a sight when u said that Lol....I know what u mean tho sub standard quality weed is not worth top prices and they shouldn't be so cheeky to ask for the fucker


It was compresed ,wet, leafy shit m8, I'm glad he refused, 50 a q , 200 an oz, that's what I pay & charge, fuck em eh Shawny ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeh man if you'd a bought it you'd be pissed off even more now smoking it..Yeh fuck em bazza you'll have your peng a leng soon mate youll be rolling in it haha


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2014)

morning peeps,
baz sounds like were having the same problems mate, my guy doesn't do price breaks he's a 10bagger lol best I can get at the mo is half a Q for 30 and the quality and weight is shocking, I haven't weighed any of the bags I've had off him coz they're that bad I'd rather not know how hard I'm being shafted.
the last stuff I had was some seriously early chop haze that was leafy as fook, damp as fook and only gave ya 10min buzz and after a couple of hours gave me a nice headache to go to bed with lol.

I've sold him stuff in the past which he markets as (top grade) and then he gets absolute shite and says it's not as good as yours but it's not a bad smoke..........it's fecking awful! the youngsters today seem ignorant to the fact that them buying and supplying that shite at the prices they do keeps the quality down and the prices up all for the sake of making a few quid on each oz the fucking dumbasses


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> morning peeps,
> baz sounds like were having the same problems mate, my guy doesn't do price breaks he's a 10bagger lol best I can get at the mo is half a Q for 30 and the quality and weight is shocking, I haven't weighed any of the bags I've had off him coz they're that bad I'd rather not know how hard I'm being shafted.
> the last stuff I had was some seriously early chop haze that was leafy as fook, damp as fook and only gave ya 10min buzz and after a couple of hours gave me a nice headache to go to bed with lol.
> 
> I've sold him stuff in the past which he markets as (top grade) and then he gets absolute shite and says it's not as good as yours but it's not a bad smoke..........it's fecking awful! the youngsters today seem ignorant to the fact that them buying and supplying that shite at the prices they do keeps the quality down and the prices up all for the sake of making a few quid on each oz the fucking dumbasses



fancy a camerooooooooooooo


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fancy a camerooooooooooooo


sounds like a plan mate


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i love rock but in near 20yrs of taking drugs ive only smoked it prob less than 20 times, same as brown i love that buzz maybe not the spewing or the taste when smoking it but only touched that less than 20 times a lot less than 20 time tbh, opium ive smoked a fair few times didn't really rate it, had more e's n md than i had hot dinners n thats saying sumfing for a fatty like myself, ket done shit-loads,acid,base,speed.
> 
> and been in positions when ive had money to afford a 8th of rock a day n some, or any drug.
> 
> ...


wise words Rambo.....wise words


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Speeds a bad one to get hooked on, such a dirty drug IMO, I went thru phases of takin a fair bit of coke speed and Es, never been hooked on anything really tho, too strong minded for that I reckon. As Rambo says it's only the weak minded or stupid that fuck themselves up thru gettin hooked on something


yeah, I was hooked before I knew it mate n it was the drug I liked least was just dirt cheap n more affective than coffee haha stupid but that's how it happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh there not good in excess are they haha fuckin addicts aye what we like Lol anyway what we all.on with today ? Don't tell me your working prolapse I ain't having it mate haha...my mrs is at work from 2 till 11 today fookin wank man this means I gotta do everything lmao


why else would I have been up so early lol second cunting Sunday in a row. No fucking point!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol Shawny, penge city in 6 weeks [email protected] D, fuck em m8 ! Lol, there running round like stockbrokers selling wank !, well I've done the ironing, washing , hoovering , prepared dinner, moped floor ect ect, least ile lose a few pound !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 26, 2014)

Intresting talk about hard drugs this morning . I know I'm younger than a few people in here 23 but I grew up with a good understanding about drugs hard & soft . I have never touched crack or heroin but I have had people in my life which have been hooked on both & I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy . I like weed in my house everyday . If I haven't then ill get it. To think herioin is a lot more addictive is quite frightening . Closest I come to a addiction was probably ketamine . Soo cheap & would last for ages . Can't look at the stuff anymore . I think understanding the drug before taking it will help with the prevention of addiction .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Just been reading thru a review on oldtimer nutes and I'm glad I got em now I'm just gonna use grow and bloom and see how it yields all on its own well that's how they say u gotta use it anyway...can't wait to try it out man


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been reading thru a review on oldtimer nutes and I'm glad I got em now I'm just gonna use grow and bloom and see how it yields all on its own well that's how they say u gotta use it anyway...can't wait to try it out man



You got a link for it mate? I wouldn't mind a read


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2014)

@Baz yeah fair do's he does run around like a headless chicken all day for not very much money, I sure as shit couldn't do it for such little return, I'd probably smoke all my profits as I was going lol 
5wks or there abouts left and it can't come quick enough, I've had my fill of shitty weed and it's only been a couple of weeks of buying it, gonna have to learn to ration or not sell so much coz running out after having top stuff and buying shite is heart breaking.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 26, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @Baz yeah fair do's he does run around like a headless chicken all day for not very much money, I sure as shit couldn't do it for such little return, I'd probably smoke all my profits as I was going lol
> 5wks or there abouts left and it can't come quick enough, I've had my fill of shitty weed and it's only been a couple of weeks of buying it, gonna have to learn to ration or not sell so much coz running out after having top stuff and buying shite is heart breaking.


i always keep 5 oz for smoking, usually have it smoked a few weeks before my next harvest so might try putting an extra one or two by this time....it's a fuckin ballache goin from smoking quality free weed to having to pay for fuckin shite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> You got a link for it mate? I wouldn't mind a read


http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=221594. I know its off the dreaded 420 Lol buts its the only decent written review I can find


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> i always keep 5 oz for smoking, usually have it smoked a few weeks before my next harvest so might try putting an extra one or two by this time....it's a fuckin ballache goin from smoking quality free weed to having to pay for fuckin shite


shocking init mate, I've never had enough put up to last from one grow to the next I always sell too much no matter how good or bad the grow goes, I don't even weigh what I keep for myself usually I keep roughly a couple of oz and the fluff from the bottoms which I hammer through in a couple of weeks then try the whole quitting thing lol it never works, gonna have a serious go at being self sustained from now on though, things seems to be getting alot worse down my way for weed which is great aslong as I don't have to go out and buy any.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=221594. I know its off the dreaded 420 Lol buts its the only seven written review I can find


That's not a prob cheers mate I'll have a little read through it now whilst I'm waiting on my dinner.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> shocking init mate, I've never had enough put up to last from one grow to the next I always sell too much no matter how good or bad the grow goes, I don't even weigh what I keep for myself usually I keep roughly a couple of oz and the fluff from the bottoms which I hammer through in a couple of weeks then try the whole quitting thing lol it never works, gonna have a serious go at being self sustained from now on though, things seems to be getting alot worse down my way for weed which is great aslong as I don't have to go out and buy any.


Same here m8, couldn't keep much of my xmass chop because I'm out of work & it was xmass !, I keep the fluff for myself & let all the best go, I never out shit !, shame others do & expect top dolla.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive seen plenty wash it up and i no how but im always to scared lol in case i fuck it up lol


its easy man best way is mix carb and coke in the ladle, 3rd of carb to coke, pour OILING water in out of kettle and it will instant rock up,just keep it swirling sumtime u dont even need to put ladle oveer the hob, then use a metal long spoon or summert the crack sticks to metal, then wen ur happy drop a few ice cubes in to shock cool it and whoola crack.


fucking shit tbh no matter which way it flies shits shit, and can be fucking kept oriible,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Right in off to bed... Yorky ill expect a full my dicks bigger then urs eassy to read in the morn....peace niggas.....


I'm long past banging my head against the wall of ignorance mate.

Yeah I'm just a lying bastard that claims to have had a super lemony sample of SLH just to put Lemon Kings nose out of place (despite having and talking about this sample in thread a long time before he was a member) and it's all bullshit as it's simply not possible because Lemon King said so. 

Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

Lmao @voilà crack. Reminds me of those cooking shows lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm long past banging my head against the wall of ignorance mate.
> 
> Yeah I'm just a lying bastard that claims to have had a super lemony sample of SLH just to put Lemon Kings nose out of place (despite having and talking about this sample in thread a long time before he was a member) and it's all bullshit as it's simply not possible because Lemon King said so.
> 
> Lol.


yeh you know sweet FA yorkie, he grows his GHS so he knows his shit,, and yorkie. we all KNOW how much u love arjun.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 26, 2014)

afternoon all, tis the morning after the MDMA night before an still a bit mangled lol, didnt even get into bed til 6am this morning lol, what you cunts up to then?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2014)

yeah people who get addicted to hard drugs are loosers, ha ha but you can get off them and crack on with life.....today I bought a car, its got 300 bhp


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah people who get addicted to hard drugs are loosers, ha ha but you can get off them and crack on with life.....today I bought a car, its got 300 bhp


Nice, what did ya get(just manufacturer will do lol)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeh man spill the beans Lol what is it?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2014)

its one of the uks finest examples of a hatchback, it has been seriously modified to a spec that is worth 12 k alone.....its fukin mental and the rim s black 18 inch and stainless miltek dual exhaust sounds like an angry dog


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its one of the uks finest examples of a hatchback, it has been seriously modified to a spec that is worth 12 k alone.....its fukin mental and the rim s black 18 inch and stainless miltek dual exhaust sounds like an angry dog


don't let the missus so much as look at the car lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm long past banging my head against the wall of ignorance mate.
> 
> Yeah I'm just a lying bastard that claims to have had a super lemony sample of SLH just to put Lemon Kings nose out of place (despite having and talking about this sample in thread a long time before he was a member) and it's all bullshit as it's simply not possible because Lemon King said so.
> 
> Lol.


finally were on the same page lol...


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Do crack dealers buy it as crack or cook it themselves? More profit than coke? Guessing it sells alot more. Just curious as I've seen someone buy an ounce of crack and just wondering why didnt they just buy some gear n do it themselves.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh you know sweet FA yorkie, he grows his GHS so he knows his shit,, and yorkie. we all KNOW how much u love arjun.


no ghs for me in a long time....spose one upside if buying my means from dna was i knew what i was getting.. . What you growing again? Livers or is it bb looooool 

(sorry Rambo)


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> don't let the missus so much as look at the car lol


yeah she wrote the other one off but im having it rebuilt cos it is also a gem and I spent a lot on all the mods including getting the engine rebuilt twice cos I blew it ....always get the brakes uprated to summin tasty...brembo or ap....any petrol heads here or am I talkin to myself


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Just heard Uk is considering taking 30 000 Syrian refuges ! Are they fucking stupid or what ? U can't fit a square peg in a round hole !, they get to use all the services along with all the other foreigns turning up, we can hardly cope now !, ah well up to 3 weeks now to get an appointment to see doc, I'm fucking sick to the back cunting teeth with this country, charity begins at home . . . Yeh right, go fuck ya sens with broom handle !


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Probably be "the rebels" who will take everything the country has to offer whilst screaming how they want sharia law. Must be more to it than we all get told. I know mps are greedy but I wouldn't say they are stupid. They must be benefiting somehow otherwise it fails to make sense?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its one of the uks finest examples of a hatchback, it has been seriously modified to a spec that is worth 12 k alone.....its fukin mental and the rim s black 18 inch and stainless miltek dual exhaust sounds like an angry dog


Im gna have a guess at either a scooby or an audi lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah she wrote the other one off but im having it rebuilt cos it is also a gem and I spent a lot on all the mods including getting the engine rebuilt twice cos I blew it ....always get the brakes uprated to summin tasty...brembo or ap....any petrol heads here or am I talkin to myself


As far as im aware brembo are better for normal metal brakes but AP racing are better for the carbon brakes n stuff


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

What the fuck happend to May Day ?, & the may pole ?, we had one in the sports hall in school when I was in juniors , another Britsh tradition fucked off out of existence !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Can ya tell I'm out ? Lol, time to fuck the yanks off.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2014)

not a Scooby or evo fan but very good motors by the rep, jus don't like the look and the interior is indian taxi, audi s are prone to understeer....no fukin thanks


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Blackboard. Wtf were did that go ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> no ghs for me in a long time....


So you lied and haven't ran loads of SLH over the past 2 years then?

SLH is by GHS mate, although some others do a version now the sample I had was GHS and as far as we know Las Fingerez cut is also GHS.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you lied and haven't ran loads of SLH over the past 2 years then?
> 
> SLH is by GHS mate, although some others do a version now the sample I had was GHS and as far as we know Las Fingerez cut is also GHS.


lemon king.....mate...why do you come out with all this shit, its entertaining me no end but your not fooling anyone on here so give it a rest....we know your a fantastic ventilation free grow god but please please stop takin us for a bunch of muppets with ur lemon posts and yer breeding plans ffs its wearing thin lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2014)

You've quoted the wrong guy Zeddd.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Lmao that's funny man fookin riu crack team....just picked an 8th up finally a bit of cheese up in this motherfucker bout time an all....Yeh z I've had 2 Audi's and they like the old under steer when you give it some welly like good motors tho


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Today, i will mainly be smoking weetabix & ciff .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Do crack dealers buy it as crack or cook it themselves? More profit than coke? Guessing it sells alot more. Just curious as I've seen someone buy an ounce of crack and just wondering why didnt they just buy some gear n do it themselves.


It's a mixture mate.
Some buy it in bulk ready made, some cook it themselves, some pay somebody else to cook it for them from their coke.
It has more profit than coke because it's been cut with bicarb, out of 1oz of pub food coke you'll get 3-4oz's of crack yet sell it for pretty much the same price per gram (plus repeat daily custom from smack/crack heads, you don't get that guaranteed business from sniff).

I find the reason why some don't do it themselves most of the time is because of convenience or ignorance.
Some can't be arsed cooking themselves and prefer the convenience of just being able to pick it up, chop it into deals and flog it.
Then there's also the fact that if you get caught cooking then that's a manufacturing charge which is far worse than supply or possession with intent.
Some simply don't know how to, even though it's as easy as making a coffee you don't have to be very bright to be a drug dealer....especially white and brown, most I've come across are as thick as 2 short planks.

The same can be said for weed though.
The Paki firm I buy shots from go through (at a conservative guess) about 5kg a week, 40-50oz of that is just in shots alone yet they still buy the stock in bulk from various growers at about £140 an oz.
They've tried talking me into growing for them several times, I just laugh at em.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Dead in ere tonight then eh.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

How the fuck do ya put videos on this cunting site lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> How the fuck do ya put videos on this cunting site lol


The way I did it was, windows movie maker, then uploaded to YouTube m8, fek knows how else u do it lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

Fuck me I aint gettin that done then lol fuck me I can just about get pics up lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you lied and haven't ran loads of SLH over the past 2 years then?
> 
> SLH is by GHS mate, although some others do a version now the sample I had was GHS and as far as we know Las Fingerez cut is also GHS.


i thought ic was referring to my current lemon which is dna.....

yes ghs only produce slh all others are crosses.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lemon king.....mate...why do you come out with all this shit, its entertaining me no end but your not fooling anyone on here so give it a rest....we know your a fantastic ventilation free grow god but please please stop takin us for a bunch of muppets with ur lemon posts and yer breeding plans ffs its wearing thin lol


you may not be interested but there are a fair few that are.....fooling you into what??.....(that i am kniwledgeable in lemon strains) do you not like my breeding plans??.....and yea om good with no vent.....even better with....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me I aint gettin that done then lol fuck me I can just about get pics up lol


Lmao, same here, took me 8 weeks to figure out ow to post that vid !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well as for las' s cut bein a ghs strain he sure foun the fire the lucky fucker haha as for lucky im glad my boy neva fucked up and killed the fucker lol in yrs to come peeps will still be talkin about it and be after it as some of dgt 's line were put threw her fuck knows how he got her to hermie on accident ive neva seen a bean on her lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Lemon this, lemon that, fuck me is it shrove Tuesday ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, same here, took me 8 weeks to figure out ow to post that vid !


Just as bad as me with a computer then baz lol is nt it easier to just make an account with youtube ? Obviously so no1 knows its you lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Good film on 5, with mr Cain in


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Just as bad as me with a computer then baz lol is nt it easier to just make an account with youtube ? Obviously so no1 knows its you lmao


Yes m8, I made an account with em, piece o piss realy , hardest part was using movie maker ! Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

Why usin movie maker cant ya just upload video to youtube from ya fone lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Good film on 5, with mr Cain in


Big film baz harry brown seen it a few times


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a mixture mate.
> Some buy it in bulk ready made, some cook it themselves, some pay somebody else to cook it for them from their coke.
> It has more profit than coke because it's been cut with bicarb, out of 1oz of pub food coke you'll get 3-4oz's of crack yet sell it for pretty much the same price per gram (plus repeat daily custom from smack/crack heads, you don't get that guaranteed business from sniff).
> 
> ...



What's a oz of crack go for? A mate was gonna be paying 500 for a half. Better the coke quality more ounces you get ain't it? I don't know alot about come tbh most the shit I've been sorted has been wank only really had what I'd call good stuff a few times. Even when people wanna charger a tenner a point I don't think it's been the best.


----------



## rambo is a cocksucker (Jan 26, 2014)

i have unfortunately known Rambo for the last 20 years he advised me to get advice from this thread there are plenty of twats on this site but a lot of *good knowledgeable* people (his words not mine) not on hear to be advised by little wannabee growers any info on what i am posting from people that know what there on about will be great!!! 

number 1 the best media to use?
number 2 the best feed for what media is recommended? 
number 3 the best feeding routine for the feed and the media that's recommended? 

thanks in advance.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Why usin movie maker cant ya just upload video to youtube from ya fone lol


I just used MM to make & edit that vid I put up m8, yes u can just upload what u want direct I think, good film , geting in to it


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

There's weed on there now lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Booking Ibiza Wednesday for July  about 13 of us going so should be a laugh. Drink drugs and pussy. Watch it end up being more like the inbetweeners movie lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo is a cocksucker said:


> i have unfortunately known Rambo for the last 20 years he advised me to get advice from this thread there are plenty of twats on this site but a lot of *good knowledgeable* people (his words not mine) not on hear to be advised by little wannabee growers any info on what i am posting from people that know what there on about will be great!!!
> 
> number 1 the best media to use?
> number 2 the best feed for what media is recommended?
> ...


Opinions are like arseholes everyone's got one tbh mate aint no wrong or right answer. Best thing is dont over complicate things and try get the environment dialed in.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

Fuck is that Rambos gaff he's in ? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 26, 2014)

Watching.that too bazza that geezer was a cute fella wasn't he haha


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo is a cocksucker said:


> i have unfortunately known Rambo for the last 20 years he advised me to get advice from this thread there are plenty of twats on this site but a lot of *good knowledgeable* people (his words not mine) not on hear to be advised by little wannabee growers any info on what i am posting from people that know what there on about will be great!!!
> 
> number 1 the best media to use?
> number 2 the best feed for what media is recommended?
> ...



Ask Rambo .......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Watching.that too bazza that geezer was a cute fella wasn't he haha


Haha, he sure was m8, some fuckin fun palace that was eh !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ask Rambo .......


Evening Robbie, just been reading ya posts on The Ched thread, you have some nice shiz m8 !, the face melter sounds right up my street.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 26, 2014)

rambo is a cocksucker said:


> i have unfortunately known Rambo for the last 20 years he advised me to get advice from this thread there are plenty of twats on this site but a lot of *good knowledgeable* people (his words not mine) not on hear to be advised by little wannabee growers any info on what i am posting from people that know what there on about will be great!!!
> 
> number 1 the best media to use?
> number 2 the best feed for what media is recommended?
> ...


Canna cocco pro media 
Canna cocco pro nutes a and b cannazyme pk13/14
Schedule pot rooted cuttings give light feed an leave for a few days after that once your cocco has dried out abit and u know they need waterin just keep upping the nutes with every feed and just read ya plants uf ya know how!!
Chedz


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 26, 2014)

i just shook a Q of really nice white widow over a 75micron screen and pressed 0.3g of hash for a knockout bedtime joint


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

You all sleep early on Sundays ay? Ill probably be out for the count soon.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Canna cocco pro media Canna cocco pro nutes a and b cannazyme pk13/14 Schedule pot rooted cuttings give light feed an leave for a few days after that once your cocco has dried out abit and u know they need waterin just keep upping the nutes with every feed and just read ya plants uf ya know how!! Chedz


 thats good advice cocksucker, biobiz is real easy too but ur get better yeild from coco, im not on a comp at the mo wil answer more 2mora seeing as most these lazy bastards part from chedz evern helped.


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 26, 2014)

[QUOTmE=ninja1;10120515]You all sleep early on Sundays ay? Ill probably be out for the count soon.[/QUOTE] sleepings cheating lol my nose is hurting now fink im gonna havd a joint either a coke joint or a exo hmmm decisions.


----------



## indikat (Jan 26, 2014)

@ rambos cocksucker, I use soil and organic nutes for taste and flavour, get a good hybrid strain and do a coupla weeks veg and flip it, always watch the leaves cos they will tell you whats going on with the plant and try and keep them nice and green the plant does the rest.....imo soil quality is v.important to performance and yield all other things being rite.....coco is much easier but tastes a bit samey imo...are you growing for yourself or commercially....whats ur rig


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Been readin up on the plant magic oldtimers stuff and tbf it looks like its fool proof aslong as ya can read ya plants might give a few pots a run with it wen I get chance any1 ever used the stuff? Bout 4yr ago I had alot of there stuff gave to me from my hydro shop but gave it away as it was nt gettin used lol amazing wen u want somethin that you ve either gave it away or you ve misplaced it! Any1 used the oldtimers range? ment to be just as good as biobizz if not better!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

is that oldtimers as in from underground originals oldtimers?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Plant magic oldtimers don look like good stuff tbf the reveiws piss on bio bizz they do the soil like bio bizz but its buffered to keep ph in check so no fuckin about which is a bonus imo for soil!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

Morning lads,
@baz I'm the same mate not working and using the money from growing as a wage packet, deffo easier than my last job with better perks lol

@shawny you might want to go back and have another read of that review mate, on the last page their is a poster who records his ph drops with every ml added and it was miles away from what we want,they mention in the thread that the nutes are designed for regular potting compo, which many here do not use i.e bio-bizz light, all mix - plagron light, all mix, bat mix, and the canna range of soil probably wouldn't work to well with them.
I know things may have changed with the nutes but can't help but think I maybe wrong because that post is enough to put many off and is still there for all to see, surely it would have been deleted into oblivion by now if it wasn't true or the recipe had changed and the posted numbers had become irrelevant?

@robbie what soil are you running with ya nutes mate? seems alot over on uk4~0 are running j a bowers and john innes mixed.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

here's the post I'm referring to incase anyone never read the whole thread lads.

Posted 02 January 2013 - 07:46 PM
Have been using this for a few grows and i have to be honest i have struggled with serious pH issues and struggling plants.
It seems that i can produce very lush plants in veg but once they go into flower and i start using Old Timer they really do start to struggle. This is compared to a mate who uses almost the same set up except he is using Ionic Nutrients and monitoring the pH of his nute mix before adding to the plants and soil.
I know the world and his wife say you don't need to pH anything as the soil will do this itself but here are a few results i have just performed on oldtimer:
Tap water ph 7.2
Tap water + 1ml of Old Timer Bloom = pH 6.28
Tap water + 2ml of Old Timer Bloom = pH 5.38
Tap water + 3ml of Old Timer Bloom = pH 4.61
Tap water + 4ml of Old Timer Bloom = pH 4.30
Tap water + 5ml of Old Timer Bloom = pH 4.08

As you can see the pH really does start to plummet and i am not sure if soil really can deal with these amounts of low pH hitting it all the time.

I know there are more experienced growers out there so i would like to hear what you guys have to say ! 



Like This



Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Chees for that WD hmmmm that is a bit off putting ain't it...so they love the grow but the bloom isn't such a big hitter all I've bought is the grow...I had myind set on using OT all the way thru and just that Lol..I'll use the grow and mist proberbly the bloom if its starts fucking withy pH too much might have to make a switch?.. or just buy some pH up I've never used that before either haha...Ahh we'll see if let's me down if it does I'll just fall back on to biobizz


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2014)

soil receipe lads one bag all mix, half as much perlite, 2 mugs plagron bat guano, litre ewc, myco ...this is a good flowering soil


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Chees for that WD hmmmm that is a bit off putting ain't it...so they love the grow but the bloom isn't such a big hitter all I've bought is the grow...I had myind set on using OT all the way thru and just that Lol..I'll use the grow and mist proberbly the bloom if its starts fucking withy pH too much might have to make a switch?.. or just buy some pH up I've never used that before either haha...Ahh we'll see if let's me down if it does I'll just fall back on to biobizz


no worries mate, I don't know what to make of it and robbiep will probably be the man to put it into perspective for us, I've used pm soil once about a year or so back alongside bio-bizz all mix, only one bag as I was short on bio-bizz so had a couple of plants in it and did everything the same as the bio-bizz plants and didn't see or notice any difference but that was with bio-bizz nutes, wasn't too fond of the soil itself though I thought it could have done with some more perlite or just something added to it as it seemed more compact in the pot after a couple of waterings, side by side though there wasn't any noticeable difference.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2014)

aact recipe lads....10 litres tap water, 1g vit c, 4 tablespoon molasses 20 alg a mic, 30 ml biobizz grow, one mug of bat guano one mug of ewc, aerate for 24/48 hours and feed diluted 50/50 in flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm gonna be in coco wanted to move on to soil next but seen as I'm gonna be growing at a mates I don't wanna be experimenting too much an fuck it all up Lol I will love on to soil when I've got my own grow and it all mine...Yeh Robbie clear this pH issue up haha...I've still got zedds soil recipie written down somewhere just havnt had the chance to make it yet...

Will.compost tea help coco much? Or is it purely for the micro life in soil?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm gonna be in coco wanted to move on to soil next but seen as I'm gonna be growing at a mates I don't wanna be experimenting too much an fuck it all up Lol I will love on to soil when I've got my own grow and it all mine...Yeh Robbie clear this pH issue up haha...I've still got zedds soil recipie written down somewhere just havnt had the chance to make it yet...


the one above is much simpler, amazing the variety of green shades u get wen using guano correctly and shiny healthy leves


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

@Zedd what guano are you using mate? I've used that guanokalong a few times now, never used as much as the bottle says just a small steady supply of a couple of ml per liter every watering for the last couple of weeks with a once a week feed from the 5th wk of flower.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

@shawny you can run bio-bizz nutes in coco no worries mate, you could even mix ya soil and coco half and half and have the option of both in case you changed ya mind and wanted to change nutes at any stage.
Just to clarify aswell mate I have run coco with bio-bizz and didn't have a single problem.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 27, 2014)

Why are you going from coco to soil ? Just curious ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I used plant magics soil and old timer nutes for my first grow. Didnt bother to ph as was told no need. Got 13.5oz and didnt have a clue what I was doing. Also maybe strain related but was some of the best weed I've smoked. Was Barneys farm liberty haze. That said I dought is grow Barneys ever again after the shitty blue cheese.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeh WD I ran biobizz last round in coco worked a treat the only reason I'm going for OT is its cheap and u only need 2 bottles where as biobizz I know u only need 3 really grow bloom and topmax but there's a whole array Lol and I'm the kind of cunt to buy them ALL haha basically I'm going for as cheap as I can this first round....at Robbie I want to change for taste I'm not gonna do it for ages like..never grown in soil I suppose 50/50 mix soil coco sounds pretty good tho

Tbh ninja I just think Barney's blue cheese ain't all that and seen a few others say the same I've done their pineapple chunk and that was some serious fruity strong weed..but their BC is no good


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

@Zedd I've been using the liquid feed but been thinking about giving this a try mate, I'd love to find a guano with a more balanced npk ratio and try a run of it on it's own but the numbers seem to far out to me on most guano's out there?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.hyjo.co.uk/house--garden---bat-mix---50l-5310-p.asp?gclid=CLfKx9iinrwCFYUIwwodxioAEw

That's the one I used on my outdoors last year they loved it that much I had to chop em down ffs 6 ft tall before they started flower lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

oh yeah should have put a link up to what I was referring to lol
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guanokalong-Powder-1-Litre-1l-Organic-Guano-Kalong-Bat-Soil-Coco-Yield-/280826183948?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item41628b810c


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @Zedd I've been using the liquid feed but been thinking about giving this a try mate, I'd love to find a guano with a more balanced npk ratio and try a run of it on it's own but the numbers seem to far out to me on most guano's out there?


I found guanokalong a bit out npk wise for me I pref plagron I think its 3.13.4 or summin


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I found guanokalong a bit out npk wise for me I pref plagron I think its 3.13.4 or summin


cheers mate I'll have a look and a think about it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

N def u think? The livers is In coco


alread tried calmag a week bak,maybe zinc or iron def?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like a N def to me mate but it also looks like something else might be going on, there seems to be alot of claw going on considering their size, I'd up your N a little and keep a close eye on them but I'd also check your ph and temps just to be sure it's not lockout due to any other probs because if it is just throwing nutes at it prob won't help much mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Looks like a N def to me mate but it also looks like something else might be going on, there seems to be alot of claw going on considering their size, I'd up your N a little and keep a close eye on them but I'd also check your ph and temps just to be sure it's not lockout due to any other probs because if it is just throwing nutes at it prob won't help much mate.


ph has been bang on all the way thru, 5.7-5.9 temps lowest is 21 highest is 28 

i do kow livers have isssues in coco but i never had it before wen i run them but im not physcally ther so im going by what i been old and pics, wich is hard, the green ones are from a diffrent source and ther exo and thers no problem with them or the purp, the only isuues are the livers all from the same source, roots are growing fine and under a 400 MH they was flushed with plain ph water about 4 day ago and nutes started again very low, thers also cum clawing going on curled leaves ect


just boggling my brain

thhey had 1ml pfo calmag last week (MAGNACAL) SO IVE TOLD HIM TO UP TO 3ML PER LITRE see hwat happens,


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ph has been bang on all the way thru, 5.7-5.9 temps lowest is 21 highest is 28
> 
> i do kow livers have isssues in coco but i never had it before wen i run them but im not physcally ther so im going by what i been old and pics, wich is hard, the green ones are from a diffrent source and ther exo and thers no problem with them or the purp, the only isuues are the livers all from the same source, roots are growing fine and under a 400 MH they was flushed with plain ph water about 4 day ago and nutes started again very low, thers also cum clawing going on curled leaves ect
> 
> ...


I'm sure she'll be fine mate, looks like your gonna have to spend more time there though, I like to think of the livers as the canary of the grow room, if there's any probs she'll be the first to feel it.
I wouldn't be giving that little livers 3ml per liter of anything mate! I'd prob have her on 1ml-2ml max per liter of grow and maybe 2ml per 5liter of cal/mag in light mix soil, one thing I have found with the livers is less is deffo more mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine mate, looks like your gonna have to spend more time there though, I like to think of the livers as the canary of the grow room, if there's any probs she'll be the first to feel it.
> I wouldn't be giving that little livers 3ml per liter of anything mate! I'd prob have her on 1ml-2ml max per liter of grow and maybe 2ml per 5liter of cal/mag in light mix soil, one thing I have found with the livers is less is deffo more mate



ther only on 1.5ml per litre of base nutes, and rhiz has finished a week bak and so a the ron no wis the base and teh calmag since the 1ml did nthing we will see what teh increase does, 
#
its in canna pro, i know livers have a issue with coco but again i never had that last time, we tried a flush and to start again but fuk knows,

n def tho yeh think yhe/?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther only on 1.5ml per litre of base nutes, and rhiz has finished a week bak and so a the ron no wis the base and teh calmag since the 1ml did nthing we will see what teh increase does,
> #
> its in canna pro, i know livers have a issue with coco but again i never had that last time, we tried a flush and to start again but fuk knows,
> 
> n def tho yeh think yhe/?


Might be better off waiting on some of the coco guys then mate, I'm a soil grower and only done a couple of coco grows and luckily never saw any defs or anything whilst using it but I never ran the livers in coco so can't be sure mate, if you were in soil I'd go with my suggestion but in coco running what you are I'm not too sure now, yep wait on the coco guys mate, better safe than sorry! and 3ml per liter of cal/mag does seem like a hell of a lot for such a small plant especially considering the livers is such a light feeder and burns just by showing her the nute bottle lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

potting her up might help aswell mate, in such a small container (16oz cup) there isn't much room for the roots and big swings in nutes etc could be very damaging


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Look a bit hard done to don't they man I suggest letting em dry right out and a re pot into some nice fresh coco 1-2 ml of nutes try n get rid of that claw it doesn't look like the tops are yellow so lay off the cal mag a bit couple a weeks she should be right as rain


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Morning lads,
> @baz I'm the same mate not working and using the money from growing as a wage packet, deffo easier than my last job with better perks lol


up the workers eh m8 , lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pound to a penny its over waterin and its locked out N ic3 yr lad has drownded the fuckers and the roots av struggled to take it thats why I always say start easy on the waterings with cutings and seeds they need time to find there feet if you ve done that and are struggling to sort it id advise to cut all nutes out let the cocco dry out and start with 1ml A and 1ml B to a litre and only give it a splash at first untill ya see em tryin to throw green new growth out I ve seen it loads of times its hard to over water in cocco further down the line wen the roots am established but before they am its easily done proper noob mistake !!!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> up the workers eh m8 , lol


We should start a union mate, lazy feckers unite lol 
breaks from morning til night and mandatory smoking at every opportunity, oh yeah and someone clever enough to think of something else we could do apart from getting mingled all day everyday............who am I kidding lol sounds perfect as it is, baz as the eldest my vote is for you to be prez


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Been readin up on the plant magic oldtimers stuff and tbf it looks like its fool proof aslong as ya can read ya plants might give a few pots a run with it wen I get chance _*any1 ever used the stuff?*_ Bout 4yr ago I had alot of there stuff gave to me from my hydro shop but gave it away as it was nt gettin used lol amazing wen u want somethin that you ve either gave it away or you ve misplaced it! _*Any1 used the oldtimers range? ment to be just as good as biobizz if not better!!*_


fuck me chedz do you even read other peoples posts ???? LMAO


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther only on 1.5ml per litre of base nutes, and rhiz has finished a week bak and so a the ron no wis the base and teh calmag since the 1ml did nthing we will see what teh increase does,
> #
> its in canna pro, i know livers have a issue with coco but again i never had that last time, we tried a flush and to start again but fuk knows,
> 
> n def tho yeh think yhe/?


Call me a lucky bastard but ive neva had issue with none of the clone onlys in cocco tbh I cant remember the last time I did av a problem bar mites lol and floramite sorted that out haha ive yet to use the avid!!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> fuck me chedz do you even read other peoples posts ???? LMAO


Na lad link me to em so I can read lol wots up lmfao


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd agree with chedz, when in doubt I give my plants a micro wash. Normally a Nitrogen based nutrient will also have all the little gromits that assist the take up of nutes in there (like, Iron, Zinc, Molybedenum, Mg, Ca, etc). Let the medium dry out, then give it a wash with something like that and you should get the colour back. Your active herd are probably currently drowning.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

he's generally to busy taking sideways pictures.....


RobbieP said:


> fuck me chedz do you even read other peoples posts ???? LMAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

sorry i should have shown ther in 10 litre airpots now in a 0-0 coco pro and prelite mix, he has fed them daily since they arrived started in rhiz for ther first week to get ther roots going and worked up to 2ml for a and b no more, noburned tips or noffink.
this si the first problem ive face with any clone onlys, so im stumped, it aint the temps as we have a hi low thermomenter and thats fine,

View attachment 2975811View attachment 2975812

ther in 10 litre airpots with 50-50 perlite coco mix,

like i say he has fed them eevry day but i wa sunder impression u cannot overwater coco

so wayya reckon give em a flush and no feed at all for 2 days? they wilt for feed after a day so ther taking ther feed,


like i say never had this with any cone onlys, but again im not ther, just all my gear and stuff, and all teh ones with the issue are from the same source, BUT never had a isseu before, the others are in small pots as therin the clone box, gettong ready to be mothered for cuts

lol livers go figure.


so im thinking like i said flush and then just feed em pure ph water for a few days see if they perk up and then start the nutes again and 0.5ml

u think run em thru with sum of that canna flush?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

DST said:


> he's generally to busy taking sideways pictures.....


cheeky fucker ill av ya know iv learnt to rotate my phone muhahahaha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sorry i should have shown ther in 10 litre airpots now in a 0-0 coco pro and prelite mix, he has fed them daily since they arrived started in rhiz for ther first week to get ther roots going and worked up to 2ml for a and b no more, noburned tips or noffink.
> this si the first problem ive face with any clone onlys, so im stumped, it aint the temps as we have a hi low thermomenter and thats fine,8
> 
> View attachment 2975811View attachment 2975812
> ...


Lol why did ya think it was impossible to over water lol at first it is 1 of th biggest problems you can get it locks everythin out hence the very light lime green colour its easy to fix just dont water until cocco is dryed out and give a 16th of wot the bottle tells ya to add at first waterin but DONT FUCKIN DROWN EM lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> cheeky fucker ill av ya know iv learnt to rotate my phone muhahahaha


lol ... i was referring to the fact that about 3 days ago we where having a discussion about oldtimers range and i was saying how i use it and blah blah blah .... LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

No coco doesn't compact which makes it harder to over water but trust me u can still do it I've done it Lol had to scrap a whole load once pissed me right off...young plants like that don't need feeding everyday man


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well was I in the convo?? lol fuck goin back to read haha like sayin read all the thread from the beginning lmfao it ay happenin !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol why did ya think it was impossible to over water lol at first it is 1 of th biggest problems you can get it locks everythin out hence the very light lime green colour its easy to fix just dont water until cocco is dryed out and give a 16th of wot the bottle tells ya to add at first waterin but DONT FUCKIN DROWN EM lol


bang on advice there dude  

Id do just that Ice , they should pick up nicely once dried and refed , once dried out id try and feed them very little maybe 3 x a day , im talking like a cup full ..... just enough to make it damp but dry out again in a few hours , if you get me ...


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 27, 2014)

yo robbie what soil are you using mate? I ask because of this-
http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=221594&page=5&#entry3393418

towards the bottom of the page mate, the ph seems very low and some of them on their using it were talking about using there silicon products etc to raise the ph or using commercial potting compost like J A B etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

right so give em a flush and let em dry out for a few days, droppy leaves r not, then once dried out a cap full of water 3 times a day and start at maybe 0.25ml of feed per ml and work up VERY sloweley, i thought myself they dident need watering daily but with the 50% perlite mix he reks ther drying out,

his first one and im not ther on hand 24-7 wenever coz i aint settled yet

fukabout,lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> bang on advice there dude
> 
> Id do just that Ice , they should pick up nicely once dried and refed , once dried out id try and feed them very little maybe 3 x a day , im talking like a cup full ..... just enough to make it damp but dry out again in a few hours , if you get me ...


Aint just a pretty face lol it amazes me how many people fuck about with there ph and bollox you would all be fucked without the fuckers now haha


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

ive never had PH issues with the oldtimers range lads ... 

these are my 12/12 from seed plants i have going in the small tent at minute @49 days from seed give or take a day depending on strain ... fed on NOTHING but oldtimers BLOOM and superthrive.
NO PH'in or EC'in ... no letting water settle for 24hrs .... 
No Teas for these , i use teas on my bigger vegged plants though once there in flower but not on 12/12 girls ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Perlites a water retainer it holds water so it should take longer to dry out me and perlite don't mix Lol can't get on with it mate not for my style....at WD that video on sky of the grow factory's they were using john innes compost I'm sure I seen a few bags stacked up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Any of U lot know any alternatives to Dutch master reverse or if they even do smaller amounts like 250ml?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> yo robbie what soil are you using mate? I ask because of this-
> http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=221594&page=5&#entry3393418
> 
> towards the bottom of the page mate, the ph seems very low and some of them on their using it were talking about using there silicon products etc to raise the ph or using commercial potting compost like J A B etc


i use a 40 ltr tub , its got soil (old reused john innes organic) , Coco , Perlite , Sand all thrown in , i constantly reuse my mix , i sieve my big roots out once chopped and dump the rest back in the tub , ill throw in a handfull of bat shit or EWC every once and a while and ill top the tub up with whatever i have laying about (extra soil , coco, perlite , etc) every few grows , i just had to bin 3 pots worth as it had knat larvae in it thats why the pics have sand ontop of the pots just as a precaution ..... 
Reusing shit is so much cheaper and easier LOL


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> We should start a union mate, lazy feckers unite lol
> breaks from morning til night and mandatory smoking at every opportunity, oh yeah and someone clever enough to think of something else we could do apart from getting mingled all day everyday............who am I kidding lol sounds perfect as it is, baz as the eldest my vote is for you to be prez


Lol, u will have to come over & see me m8, av a coffe morning down shed (bring weed) lol ,u can never have 2 many friends !, oh, & Z is the oldest, he's 63 !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.wimbledonguardian.co.uk/news/10962444.Mitcham_cannabis_factory_uncovered_during_police_raid/?ref=rss&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Some big tops on them bet he's gutted


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, u will have to come over & see me m8, av a coffe morning down shed (bring weed) lol ,u can never have 2 many friends !, oh, & Z is the oldest, he's 63 !


Ill be head rep for the workers lol startin from now all ya dole dossung fuckers av to send weed to the lads that do work lmao!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

Afternoon all, out of interest what is EWC? keep seeing people mention it

Also got some leaf yellowing on my QQxLivers, is it n or calmag def when the whole leaf goes yellow? Been so long since i grew last am struggling to remember lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

i am sooo fuckig sik of trying to help folks out, lad just saif il giya 70 qwid for the 7 cuts and bin em, im like u know wat IL come collect and pack my gear up and my cash and il get em stashed in veg inder a 125watt blue cfl til im setup, fuk this shit



im SIKSIKSIK of trying to help folks and they just rub it in your face NEVER again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Ewc are worm castings mate I think anyway I have a big composter in my garden full of red worms and there castings look like compost used to chuck em round me plants in the summer


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, out of interest what is EWC? keep seeing people mention it
> 
> Also got some leaf yellowing on my QQxLivers, is it n or calmag def when the whole leaf goes yellow? Been so long since i grew last am struggling to remember lol


EWC = Earth Worm Castings .... 


see if this helps .... 
View attachment 2975880


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, out of interest what is EWC? keep seeing people mention it
> 
> Also got some leaf yellowing on my QQxLivers, is it n or calmag def when the whole leaf goes yellow? Been so long since i grew last am struggling to remember lol


if it's yellowing from the arse up it's likely overwatering if not what are your feeds like?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi don , yeah its the same oldtimers mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if it's yellowing from the arse up it's likely overwatering if not what are your feeds like?


@robbiep, nothing on that picture mate, already looked at that lol

@DGT, they have been fed about twice a week on some cheap generic plant food from wilkos as when i pulled my canna A+B out the cupboard the A bottle is half full n B bottle is completely empty since i moved from the house lol so need to buy some more when i get some money, and as always am letting the pot get fairly light before watering an they have been getting about 4L of water or feed per time n they are about2-2.5ft tall, bout 7(ish) weeks from seed in 15L square pots, I only water till i start seeing some run-off


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @robbiep, nothing on that picture mate, already looked at that lol
> 
> @DGT, they have been fed about twice a week on some cheap generic plant food from wilkos as when i pulled my canna A+B out the cupboard the A bottle is half full n B bottle is completely empty since i moved from the house lol so need to buy some more when i get some money, and as always am letting the pot get fairly light before watering an they have been getting about 4L of water or feed per time n they are about2-2.5ft tall, bout 7(ish) weeks from seed in 15L square pots, I only water till i start seeing some run-off



Try some epsom salts , 1 tea spoon per litre .... best to use boiling water so the crystals dilute then let it cool and feed ... epsom salts are cheap as fuck at boots if you dont have any about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

man knows his stuff i'd take a punt on his nutes like aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @robbiep, nothing on that picture mate, already looked at that lol
> 
> @DGT, they have been fed about twice a week on some cheap generic plant food from wilkos as when i pulled my canna A+B out the cupboard the A bottle is half full n B bottle is completely empty since i moved from the house lol so need to buy some more when i get some money, and as always am letting the pot get fairly light before watering an they have been getting about 4L of water or feed per time n they are about2-2.5ft tall, bout 7(ish) weeks from seed in 15L square pots, I only water till i start seeing some run-off


could quite well be missing something micro nute wise if it's BnQ rose feed or whatever.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Try some epsom salts , 1 tea spoon per litre .... best to use boiling water so the crystals dilute then let it cool and feed ... epsom salts are cheap as fuck at boots if you dont have any about


so its basically a mag def then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

[Aslo jus looked at the bottle n its N-P-K 3.5-3.5-3.5 if that helps, also got some tomato food here that is lower in N but dont think that will help here lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so its basically a mag def then?


that would be my 1st bet but without pics its hard to tell man , i dont think epsom salts will hurt eithor way tbf ...


----------



## NorthofEngland (Jan 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.wimbledonguardian.co.uk/news/10962444.Mitcham_cannabis_factory_uncovered_during_police_raid/?ref=rss&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Some big tops on them bet he's gutted


I clicked on the link and read about the 24 mature plants and an attic prepared for another grow....
'Police are attempting to locate the grower....'

Then, below the story, there's a link to:
"Man Found Hanged On Common...."

I hope it's just a coincidence???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> that would be my 1st bet but without pics its hard to tell man , i dont think epsom salts will hurt eithor way tbf ...


ok will grab a pic, dont see why i di9dnt do that earlier, wlda been a lot fucking simpler lmao, think that MD is still messing wiv my head a bit lol, had to stop meself jawing out earlier n all lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ok will grab a pic, dont see why i di9dnt do that earlier, wlda been a lot fucking simpler lmao, think that MD is still messing wiv my head a bit lol, had to stop meself jawing out earlier n all lol


Lol sae givin the nashers a good grind lad lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

fucking uploader wont work ffs, bear with me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope pic uploader is completely fucked an wont even let me select the files i wanna upload, basic uploader same as well ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

iut's one pic a time and only with the basic uploader fella.

if you've got A& B just use that until you flip


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> iut's one pic a time and only with the basic uploader fella.
> 
> if you've got A& B just use that until you flip


Ive got half a bottle of A n an empty bottle of B lmao, so need to buy more, also have already flipped an plants been flowering for a lil under 2 weeks ish


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

ghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2014)

im not 63.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

finally managed to get the basic uploader working at least, normal uploader still fucked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

that yellow leaf looks just hungry to me, that pale yellow always makes me go the unger an up the nutes a bit


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Avin a cunt of a day, computers fucked, need hard drive & re install every fucking thing, & just spoke to m8 of a m8, he said " oz of some shit he got £200", I said ile have a Q , £50 is all the £ I got in the world, he said its £70 a Q, I said , well a Q of 200 is 50, he wouldn't budge, he can go fuck my jib when I'm flush ! There's some cunts out there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

aye up the N intake and they'll come round no bother.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im not 63.........


Ahhhh c'mon now Z lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah man that to me looks hungry , give it some proper nutes and a dose or 2 of calmag , shud bring it back in no time ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Avin a cunt of a day, computers fucked, need hard drive & re install every fucking thing, & just spoke to m8 of a m8, he said " oz of some shit he got £200", I said ile have a Q , £50 is all the £ I got in the world, he said its £70 a Q, I said , well a Q of 200 is 50, he wouldn't budge, he can go fuck my jib when I'm flush ! There's some cunts out there.



innit man sik of being taken a unt he just wants hot tenner a g prik shuda just taken it of him, im in rocess of getting my shit moved and stored theyl have to stay under blue spec 12 cfl fr a few weeks whil im setup,, again a pal who hasent he inclanation to take good advice, he just wants what i/we can do in his frst run and soon as he has his first problem hes all il just throw em in bin blah blha after is pent a fortune in ther hes saying he wants seeeds, and again guess whos seeds they are? mine


if he cant keep a clone green then hes fuckd with seeds the moron, im soo upset its not even remotely funny take the piss,,, and folks wondeer qhy i dont bother with no cunt.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye up the N intake and they'll come round no bother.


agreee.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol baz it is wot it is! Just sting the cunt wen u pull down lol im glad im not a smoker tbf id end up killin the little chavy cunts lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

This is what I'm.dreading ice letting someone else take control of the grow and loon after it tbf tho I'm going on the old timers and its just one bottle as long as he don't fuck the feeds up should be fine...theore I think of it theore I just wanna do it myself haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

always amuses me folks who can't manage to feed a plant. it's like cooking you read the recipe and follow it. not rocket science eh.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 27, 2014)

IM thinking organic might taste better.....anyone heard of the hydro fusion sugar peak gear?? Organic and minerals together.....either that or the floranova stuff....anyone have any exo of either.. ..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

. A bit more of that lemon haze


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Comps defo fucked now, just smashed it to fucking bits !, unlike Yorky, I DO have a bad temper !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Comps defo fucked now, just smashed it to fucking bits !, unlike Yorky, I DO have a bad temper !


they do say its not good to keep your anger bottled up lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Have brought blue cheese before and it was said to be Barneys and was dank as fuck and smelt big time. Prehaps it weren't though cause you know what dealers are like lol. Am tempted now just to give big buddha blue cheese a go and see if that's any better. Got that ugorg#1 to do at some point which is exo cheese x blues but not supposed to be like blue cheese :/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well tonight has been a ball ache so far and it ain't over yet, just had to head to ma mates and dismantle the full grow setup an stash it along with the plants, my mates leccy has kept tripping off all day and now a burning smell from his meter, waiting on the leccy supplier coming out now to have a look hence the hassle of moving the setup. Hopefully it's sorted tonight and we can get it all back up and running. If not fuck knows what I'm gonna do


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well tonight has been a ball ache so far and it ain't over yet, just had to head to ma mates and dismantle the full grow setup an stash it along with the plants, my mates leccy has kept tripping off all day and now a burning smell from his meter, waiting on the leccy supplier coming out now to have a look hence the hassle of moving the setup. Hopefully it's sorted tonight and we can get it all back up and running. If not fuck knows what I'm gonna do


You're not having a good time of things atm are ya? second problem in as many weeks isnt it?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> they do say its not good to keep your anger bottled up lol


Lol, I smashed all the caseing up & my desk ! Whent fucking beserk ! Lol to top things off went down shed for first time today & my 5ft pedistal fan was just about to burst into flames !, it had stopped turning & was red hot , fucking stank , what a cunting day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

@ Exo

should be indefinitely better than blue cheeze man i'd reckon, option one is go pheno hunting for great blueberry and the exc cut and take it to f3 or 4 not a bad plan though. cool cross. 

the ugorg stuff will be nicer I reckon, well horses for course...


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

@gaz, that's a ball ache m8 ! , must be "let's cunt every body off" Monday today !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking took hour and a half to get it all down quickly but I know it's gonna take about 3 hrs to set it all up again that's what I can't be arsed with now, but needs must and all that. Just wish the cunt would hurry up and come sort the meter so we can get cracking


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I smashed all the caseing up & my desk ! Whent fucking beserk ! Lol to top things off went down shed for first time today & my 5ft pedistal fan was just about to burst into flames !, it had stopped turning & was red hot , fucking stank , what a cunting day.


lol ive done similar shit in my younger days but am a bit more restrained these days, remember when i was younger n had my motorbike engine n gearbox apart fixing something on the kitchen table(parents were not at all happy) n a certain part would not go back in no matter how many times i tried, after bout half hour lost my rag n picked the fucker up n lobbed it straight thru the kitchen window n then proceeded to go outside n completely fuck the thing up with a sledgehammer, cue shouting from parents, £600 for a new window n one gearbox/engine i about 2000 fragments in the garden lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol ive done similar shit in my younger days but am a bit more restrained these days, remember when i was younger n had my motorbike engine n gearbox apart fixing something on the kitchen table(parents were not at all happy) n a certain part would not go back in no matter how many times i tried, after bout half hour lost my rag n picked the fucker up n lobbed it straight thru the kitchen window n then proceeded to go outside n completely fuck the thing up with a sledgehammer, cue shouting from parents, £600 for a new window n one gearbox/engine i about 2000 fragments in the garden lmao


Lmfao , I feel slightly better now .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Another little spanner in the works aye gaz has he got an old fuse box or sumthin? Hope u get it sorted mate I've had mine trip a few times but only when the Mrs was using her 2800 watt iron lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

Crazy lean and a head scrape for the lads.

[video=youtube;T645xjxMxTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=T645xjxMxTc[/video]


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got in home today and the gaffs stinkin if exo and livers ffs, guess my carbon filter has served its time, 2 years I got outta the mountain air filter, never had no smell problems with these strains before, well it'll have to do until next grow now. Lights had just come on too, I always find they seem too smell more as soon as lights come on??


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just got in home today and the gaffs stinkin if exo and livers ffs, guess my carbon filter has served its time, 2 years I got outta the mountain air filter, never had no smell problems with these strains before, well it'll have to do until next grow now. Lights had just come on too, I always find they seem too smell more as soon as lights come on??


yes this is why you should harvest just after lights on, resins have been building the night before and grow lights and heat haven't evaporated and terpins.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yes this is why you should harvest just after lights on, resins have been building the night before and grow lights and heat haven't evaporated and terpins.....


What do ye do then lemon if you've got about two full days of trimming to do, trim one plant a day "once lights come on" lol gtf u lemon!


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's a question I wonder, what's everyone gonna do for cash when weed goes legal?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Here's a question I wonder, what's everyone gonna do for cash when weed goes legal?


Well its unlikely to be legalised for anything other than medical in our lifetime so just carry on growing n selling lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Here's a question I wonder, what's everyone gonna do for cash when weed goes legal?


it will no doubt get taxed to fuck anyway .... black market will always be cheaper ....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Group.....Exo......Livers.....Psychosis

Last thumbnail is exo too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking nice n stuffed in there mate..how much longer u got left?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well that was a complete cunt of a job, my mates leccy is fucked so had to move everything back to mine again for now, 1 of the 4ft tall Big Bang plants never survived the journey and bent in half and snapped, but never mind still got 3 more just like it and another 6 not far behind. At least the snapped one was almost 7 weeks into flower so I will get away with selling it to the local dafties at a tenner a g. Just got everything all up and running again so now it's time to trim this bitch


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looking nice n stuffed in there mate..how much longer u got left?


I let them go 9 so think I'm at 7 weeks now. Probly leave it till a weekend tho so may go 9 an a half


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I let them go 9 so think I'm at 7 weeks now. Probly leave it till a weekend tho so may go 9 an a half


Yeah we are both 7 weeks tomorrow mate . Not long now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 27, 2014)

Oooohhh it'll feel like crimbo for u boys soon Lol lucky fuckers.....shame about the injured one Gaz but Yeh at least she'll still make ya cash aye


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah we are both 7 weeks tomorrow mate . Not long now


Glad I haven't had to deal with ur shit m8, has to be done tho that's the thing


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Group.....View attachment 2976190View attachment 2976191Exo......View attachment 2976192Livers.....View attachment 2976195View attachment 2976199PsychosisView attachment 2976201View attachment 2976202
> 
> Last thumbnail is exo too





Hydrogrow123 said:


> I let them go 9 so think I'm at 7 weeks now. Probly leave it till a weekend tho so may go 9 an a half


Was gonna say 7 wk mark hydro till u saw ya post lol same drills as me anall wkend only for trimming lol wot ya reckon ya got ther mate total weight? Some of yr colas look proper heavy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Was gonna say 7 wk mark hydro till u saw ya post lol same drills as me anall wkend only for trimming lol wot ya reckon ya got ther mate total weight? Some of yr colas look proper heavy


Ive no idea m8, I hate guessing lol. There's 4 exo, 4 livers and 1 psychosis in ther


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Aye m8 thers no way I chop durin the week, with work and all it just ain't possible....take the weekend at it, it's the part I hate but gotta be done


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ive no idea m8, I hate guessing lol. There's 4 exo, 4 livers and 1 psychosis in ther


Ya gotta be lookin 3oz+ bro so say 25-30 oz depending wot ya got over em? 2x600s atleast I hope lol


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye m8 thers no way I chop durin the week, with work and all it just ain't possible....take the weekend at it, it's the part I hate but gotta be done


Yh bro its a fuck mare an half I love to grow the stuff but trimming large amounts iisa fuckin kill ive soent 3 days in a shed with only 8hrs sleep! On the 3rd day ya jus wanna slit ya throat or wrists with the scissors lol then ya gotta strip it from the stem once dry lol thats why I do 5 a wk now less time trimmin and easier on time as ya lose all hope after 20 odd hrs lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ya gotta be lookin 3oz+ bro so say 25-30 oz depending wot ya got over em? 2x600s atleast I hope lol
> 
> 
> Yh bro its a fuck mare an half I love to grow the stuff but trimming large amounts iisa fuckin kill ive soent 3 days in a shed with only 8hrs sleep! On the 3rd day ya jus wanna slit ya throat or wrists with the scissors lol then ya gotta strip it from the stem once dry lol thats why I do 5 a wk now less time trimmin and easier on time as ya lose all hope after 20 odd hrs lol


30 wouldn't be bad 40 would be better, I reckon somewhere in the middle, 3 x 600ws chedz. It'll be a two day session I reckon, fuckin mind numbing


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

trimmings wank .... it just becomes a ball ache ..... longer the day goes the wanker the trim becomes lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol fuck me lad ya upped ya lightage since I been gone? Thought u only ran with 2x600s yh mate 4-5+ oz each so 30-40 is nt to shabby mate it nice to hit ya top end now and then id be sscrewinif I neva set targets and neva reached em haha wot ya runnin em in? Cocco


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

LMAO ... ive just realised ive spent the last 3 hours reading bollox online , from where to buy dry ice to hidden swimming pools in ya garden to step by step crystal meth production to DIY tiling ... FFS What is wrong with me LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> LMAO ... ive just realised ive spent the last 3 hours reading bollox online , from where to buy dry ice to hidden swimming pools in ya garden to step by step crystal meth production to DIY tiling ... FFS What is wrong with me LOL


i suppose i now have the knowledge to build a hidden Tiled swimming pool i could use as a meth lab and make some Dry Ice kief in there aswell ...... LOL


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i suppose i now have the knowledge to build a hidden Tiled swimming pool i could use as a meth lab and make some Dry Ice kief in there aswell ...... LOL


Looool , get on it m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh well, I had to bite the bullet & fork out £60 for 5g of meadioca smoke, it had to be done b4 I had no belongings left ! Things were geting smashed lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Looool , get on it m8 !



i didnt realise meth was so easy to make LOL 

wheres everyone gone anyway it was busy here 20 min ago


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What do ye do then lemon if you've got about two full days of trimming to do, trim one plant a day "once lights come on" lol gtf u lemon!


either take them all at once ot do half one day half the next.....yea....i was just saying the reason as to why it smells more before lights on......do any of you read??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm fucking trimming, half way thru now so stopped for a smoke


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i didnt realise meth was so easy to make LOL
> 
> wheres everyone gone anyway it was busy here 20 min ago


It's me m8, I can clear a room in seconds !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol fuck me lad ya upped ya lightage since I been gone? Thought u only ran with 2x600s yh mate 4-5+ oz each so 30-40 is nt to shabby mate it nice to hit ya top end now and then id be sscrewinif I neva set targets and neva reached em haha wot ya runnin em in? Cocco


No m8 I always been runnin 3 in ther. All in wilmas in clay pebbles......I'm off, early starts this week


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8 I always been runnin 3 in ther. All in wilmas in clay pebbles......I'm off, early starts this week


. . . Yeh & me, up at 10 am to start smoking !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

i always end up reading loads of random shit or watching loads of random shit when im stoned lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Yeh & me, up at 10 am to start smoking in morning.



lmao !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i always end up reading loads of random shit or watching loads of random shit when im stoned lol


Lol, I usually end up watching bowls or some shite on telly for fucking hours on end lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

26 days 12/12.

125cm x 70cm.



Lads is it just me or is the Exo slow to put weight on at first?
3 weeks in and it aint doing much.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i always end up reading loads of random shit or watching loads of random shit when im stoned lol


Yh man been lookin at doin that crystal meth lol looks easy enough if ya can get the ingredients lol wot ya reckon ya could get embin this country ??


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 26 days 12/12.
> 
> 125cm x 70cm.
> 
> ...


Yh mate wk 5-7.5 and its fuckin mental the weight it outs on yorkie you ll see lad watch and record between 5 and 6.5 you ll ve amazed at wot it does put on in such a small time


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Actually , it's not bad shiz this, feeling chilled & talking shite, so can't be 3 bad , I had me doubts when he said it was blueberry cheese, the fact it smelled like iceberg lettuce gave me doubts !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh man been lookin at doin that crystal meth lol looks easy enough if ya can get the ingredients lol wot ya reckon ya could get embin this country ??


should be able to get it all easy prob just got diff names over here lol 

you seen this before ?
http://bluelighters.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate wk 5-7.5 and its fuckin mental the weight it outs on yorkie you ll see lad watch and record between 5 and 6.5 you ll ve amazed at wot it does put on in such a small time


Agree, only my second run with it, but I noticed that. Will post more pics in 2 weeks that will be 6, u can compare the difference then to when they were at 4


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

I seriously wouldn't advise shake and bake unless you've sat and watched somebody do it several times and have proper safety protocols in place.

Yeah crude meth is easy to make but it's even easier to chem burn your arm off, chem burn your respiratory tract with the fumes, or just blow yourself up in the process.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol you lot are so like me it's unreal...soon as I saw about meth I was thinking hmmmm...not really kicked off here has it? Like compare to America or how the media thought it was gonna. Gotta be careful though guys you seen the meth burns and shit when it goes wrong?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I seriously wouldn't advise shake and bake unless you've sat and watched somebody do it several times and have proper safety protocols in place.
> 
> Yeah crude meth is easy to make but it's even easier to chem burn your arm off, chem burn your respiratory tract with the fumes, or just blow yourself up in the process.


haha does watching a youtube vid a few times count ?  LOL 

Chedz ill give ya £20 to do it  lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Lol you lot are so like me it's unreal...soon as I saw about meth I was thinking hmmmm...not really kicked off here has it?


We have Speed/Amphetamine Sulphate instead.

Mind I haven't seen proper sulphate rock for years, it's all that fake base pastey shite passed off as speed.

Not the same thing at all, lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

As long as yr careful with the water burp ya bottles steady ya should be grand imo adding the water I the most dangerous part imo you obviously know wen to burp a bottle so should be easy enough lol fuck there is a danger to everythin!! ya dont try you ll neva learn lol sometimes ya learn the hard way lol sometimes ya learn the easyway


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> haha does watching a youtube vid a few times count ?  LOL
> 
> Chedz ill give ya £20 to do it  lmao


Ill giv ya 40 ya mad fucker lol na lad the link you put up is nt the best recipe imo ya can use clarity 24hr if ya need to even better so some say lol im on it like car bonnet haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 27, 2014)

best advice wat we all should have done with Mcat is stock up on sudo for when it DOES hit and they put restictions on it, BUY BUY BUY sudafed,lol, if u see it on offer buy the fucker and just put it away


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

There ya go theres 1 ingredient lmao
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0000AYXBB


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

I see that Fred Talbot has been arested today for kiddy fiddling !, he was the bloke whe did the weather on the water ,on this morning with Richard & Judy... A "torpedo" one might say.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> best advice wat we all should have done with Mcat is stock up on sudo for when it DOES hit and they put restictions on it, BUY BUY BUY sudafed,lol, if u see it on offer buy the fucker and just put it away



There are already restrictions on buying sudafed, it's the reason you can't buy 48 boxes anymore.
Shit I was surprised when the missus brought a 36 pack home from Poland.

It will never hit over here for any kind of proper market (just like PCP won't).
1 good babys finger line of meth and your fucked for 3 days straight, you've got to be some hardcore junkie fucker to be into that.

British junkies are no were near as degenerate as the yanks, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 27, 2014)

Out of interest have you lot ever seen MDMA that has a blueish tinge to it? everything ive had in the last 15 or so years has been white/cream/white-brown etc


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> British junkies are no were near as degenerate as the yanks, lol.


You do know sambo , right ?   ( sorry mate , couldnt resist that one! )


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> There ya go theres 1 ingredient lmao
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0000AYXBB


Lol, that's your first mistake right there Ched.

You can't make meth from ordinary Claritin because it doesn't have any pseudoephedrine in it, only Loratadine (read the box).


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There are already restrictions on buying sudafed, it's the reason you can' buy 48 boxes anymore.
> Shit I was surprised when the missus brought a 36 pack home from Poland.
> 
> It will never hit over here for any kind of proper market (just like PCP won't).
> ...


Ya dont need sudafed! Claritin 24hr works just as good.

@robbie look at the link u put up and read the replys bro lol easy if ya watch the vid on tube I reckon lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, that's your first mistake right there Ched.
> 
> You can't make meth from ordinary Claratin because it doesn't have any pseudoephedrine in it, only Loratadine (read the box).


Read the replys on the link rob put up yorkie and do a search on google on it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm getting too old to be on ere with all u drugy cunts ! &#128540;


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ya dont need sudafed! Claritin 24hr works just as good.
> 
> @robbie look at the link u put up and read the replys bro lol easy if ya watch the vid on tube I reckon lmfao


fuck it lets go halves on a motorhome and set up a meth lab breaking bad styleeeee LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest have you lot ever seen MDMA that has a blueish tinge to it? everything ive had in the last 15 or so years has been white/cream/white-brown etc


never seen blue mdma but i did have some blue shark pills that blew your head off lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Triming done !!  wellat least for now, thats the broken one from today all trimmed was only 7 weeks so a little early but im sure it will be a decent enuf smoke and if not i'll sell it easy enuf anyway.

 heres what i started with
 half way thru
 a close up
 all done now, heres the full picture
 and heres my box of trimings and popcorn bud to go towards making hash with after the other girls are chopped in a week or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Read the replys on the link rob put up yorkie and do a search on google on it lol


'*Claritin*' does not have any pseudoephedrine in it.
http://www.drugs.com/claritin.html

'*Claritin-D*' however does have pseudoephedrine in it.
http://www.drugs.com/claritin-d.html


You should stick to scaffolding Ched, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

I would have still preferred that at 7 weeks, than what I bought earlier Gaz !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I would have still preferred that at 7 weeks, than what I bought earlier Gaz !



it smells fucking lovely m8, if it tastes anywhre near as good as it smells im onto a winner, and was frosty as fuck so got a ton of trim and bud for hash, mmmm i love me iso hash


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it smells fucking lovely m8, if it tastes anywhre near as good as it smells im onto a winner, and was frosty as fuck so got a ton of trim and bud for hash, mmmm i love me iso hash


Lol get it down ya m8 !, looks like ya had a fair bit off that too.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> it smells fucking lovely m8, if it tastes anywhre near as good as it smells im onto a winner, and was frosty as fuck so got a ton of trim and bud for hash, mmmm i love me iso hash


where do you get your isopropyl from mate ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol get it down ya m8 !, looks like ya had a fair bit off that too.


i just smoked the scissor hash man and it was lovely stuff, wish i had some more right now lol, i recon i'll hit about 3-4 oz from this when it drys.



RobbieP said:


> where do you get your isopropyl from mate ?


ebay m8, 5 litres for £14.50 including postage


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought people would be here cooking meth already tbh but not heard fuck all about it anywhere? Pretty sure I know a mate of a mate who makes that base shit. Gave me aload for free but I didnt rate it tbh prefer mdma. Do people take base or speed? Tbh only stuff I hear of people doing is mdma or coke. 

Bet people made a serious killing with that mcat stocking up before it got banned and just getting rid wholesale if youd of brought enough.

vietmese gardeners shoved in meth labs? Hmmm lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Pretty sure I know a mate of a mate who makes that base shit. Gave me aload for free but I didnt rate it tbh prefer mdma. Do people take base or speed?


Well the proper freebase is an unfinished synthesis so if somebody has got the capabilities to get that far (and getting to that point is the hardest part) then there is absolutely not excuse for not finishing the product off and producing proper Amphetamine Sulphate (yellow/creamy crystal) as it's a very simple step.

The white, oily pastey shite that goes round the streets is not even remotely the proper stuff (that's why we don't see anything else these days).
It's usually ephedrine or Dextroamphetamine (Dextrox) tablets crushed up and mixed with vodka.

I was talking to Billy before he went about a potential market for proper and he said he gets paste straight from the chemist in 5 boxes minimum at about £45 an oz.
Dextrox and vodka is exactly how it was being done, chemist my arse lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

Some proper Meth reading as a tease......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 27, 2014)

..........




Bedtime, laters.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah this stuff was white and sorta moist feeling, had a certain smell to it. I weren't too impressed with it tbh but was free. Thing is I just never hear anyone asking to get some speed for the weekend always just mdma or coke. 

The meth must be here though thinking about it that sick cunt nonce was trying to use it as an excuse werent he saying his addicted?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just thought ide share this with u, it's a weather station with a wireless senser I've got down the shed. Showes temp & humidity, great range, cost about a £5, fucking brill. Look at that temp & humidity, in a shed too .


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

The station is in my house by the way, sensor is about 30ft away in shed


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> View attachment 2976549View attachment 2976550
> View attachment 2976551View attachment 2976553
> 
> ...


It is after that lot ! fuck me yorky .My brain hurts lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh . . & if you can see my reflection in that pic, no wanking over me ! Nn


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 27, 2014)

where cam i get one or 3 of these bro ?

+ rep for a link



bazoomer said:


> Just thought ide share this with u, it's a weather station with a wireless senser I've got down the shed. Showes temp & humidity, great range, cost about a £5, fucking brill. Look at that temp & humidity, in a shed too . View attachment 2976552View attachment 2976554


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> '*Claritin*' does not have any pseudoephedrine in it.
> http://www.drugs.com/claritin.html
> 
> '*Claritin-D*' however does have pseudoephedrine in it.
> ...


Lol yorkie claritin d 24hr does av it lol wow wot a surprise lmfao I said claritin24 hr if u or any fucker else can not research alittle and find which it is ya should nt be making the shit yr menna be the chemist mon and did nt know until I said so muhahahahaha 
That is all lol 
Only jokin bro but I would nt of said u could unless u could lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

morning cum guzzlers


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Just because i love seeing everyone grab their tin foil hats when something like this is put up:
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/01/28/angry-birds-spy-gchq_n_4678269.html?1390897246&utm_content=bufferb6537&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mornin sae wot u up2 2day bro?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mornin sae wot u up2 2day bro?


Morning mate, same as every other day for me, sittin at home skint as fuck looking for a job lmao, oh n im gonna chuck a BP seed into soil today an all methinks, you got much planned?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> should be able to get it all easy prob just got diff names over here lol
> 
> you seen this before ?
> http://bluelighters.blogspot.co.uk/


...and that's how chedz developed a meth problem haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning boys Gary that 7 weeker looks sound mate...feckin ell were on to meth now lolol feckin druggy bastards you lot are lmao....just waiting for me tent to arrive now....rambs call me again I was asleep ya cunt

And Gaz remember with that qwiso when your washing it the gentler the better I swirl it really gently in a jar 3 washes jobs a gooden  u want the iso practically clear that's when u know you've got good shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Well pissed off, just had a text from my mate who lives in the block of flats next door to me, apparently there is council contractors coming round doing asbestos checks on all the flats an they want into every room apparently an should be coming to my flats within the next fortnight, will be well fucked off majorly if ive gotta chop these plants that are 2 weeks into 12/12

Why the fuck is it always me this shit happens to ffs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Feckin ell man that's a bit rough ain't it...can't u whack the tent on its side and chuck a few sheets over it make it look like your decorating or sumthin? Bloody ell man bit of a shitter that mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin ell man that's a bit rough ain't it...can't u whack the tent on its side and chuck a few sheets over it make it look like your decorating or sumthin? Bloody ell man bit of a shitter that mate


They arent in a tent mate, have converted a walk in cupboard in the main corridor of the flat  , completely invisible n sound/light proof but if they open the door im fucked


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well pissed off, just had a text from my mate who lives in the block of flats next door to me, apparently there is council contractors coming round doing asbestos checks on all the flats an they want into every room apparently an should be coming to my flats within the next fortnight, will be well fucked off majorly if ive gotta chop these plants that are 2 weeks into 12/12
> 
> Why the fuck is it always me this shit happens to ffs?


I am an asbestos surveyor. they will check every room sae . Are you sure they are your block of flats they are inspecting too ? Cheap tidy hotels in the dam people ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

dont the council need to write and let you know if contractors need access?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Just came across another seed bank on another thread, looks to be good for all you that like running the rare/limited release strains etc

http://firestax.co.uk/shop/index.php


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I am an asbestos surveyor. they will check every room sae . Are you sure they are your block of flats they are inspecting too ? Cheap tidy hotels in the dam people ?


Normally anything that happens in his block of flats happens in mine 2wks-a month later

however speaking to my mate further it seems in his flat they only wanted access to bathroom/kitchen/boiler cupboard to do the asbestos check so hopefully i will get lucky n only get the same cursory glance n they will leave the cupboard alone, I mean in all honesty what would be the need to check a plasterboard/stud work cupboard for asbestos when there has never been any utilities or anything similar in there?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> dont the council need to write and let you know if contractors need access?


Yeah they are supposed to but it seems they only send the letter out 2-3 days before the workman want access in most cases


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Risky one ain't it sae the only thing I can think if right now is locking the fucker shut Lol or put something in front of the door so it don't look like its there...or see if you can put them off for a while? Fuck knows mate


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Any building which was built before 2000 by law had to have an asbestos survey . Sae you will be suprised where the stuff is used . Mind blowing .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Any building which was built before 2000 by law had to have an asbestos survey . Sae you will be suprised where the stuff is used . Mind blowing .


So are they done yearly or just once or what normally?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll explain more on my break


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I'll explain more on my break


Hahaha get some work done ya skyver lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Only once sae . The survey will stay on record just incase restoration work has to be completed . I would be suprised if they done every flat normally only a few & if them flats are the same they will "presume" the rest are . How many flats are there ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Only once sae . The survey will stay on record just incase restoration work has to be completed . I would be suprised if they done every flat normally only a few & if them flats are the same they will "presume" the rest are . How many flats are there ?


Bout 60-70 per tower block, 12 of these tower blocks in the local area, owned by the council since new, built in 70`s/80`s i believe


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Had to post this lol, made me chuckle


[h=1]Farting Cows Cause Methane Gas Explosion On German Dairy Farm[/h] *Huffington Post UK * | By Sara C Nelson Posted:





Methane gas produced by 90 farting and belching cows caused an explosion in a German dairy farm, blowing the roof off and injuring one of the animals. 
A &#8220;static electric charge caused the gas to explode with flashes of flames,&#8221; police in the central German town of Rasdorf said in a statement reported by Reuters. 
One cow was treated for burns. 






*This cow had nothing to do with the explosion in Germany on Monday, no Sir* Statistics vary regarding how much methane the average dairy cow produces. 
Some experts say from 100 litres to 200 litres a day, while others claim it can be up to 500 litres, an amount comparable to the pollution produced by a car in a day


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> where cam i get one or 3 of these bro ?
> 
> + rep for a link


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251434453436, there's loads on eBay , all diff prices, I got mine from "home bargains " discount store £7.99. . . .

. . Now rep me like you stole me !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol them Germans will have gas tanks stuck on there arses next start running power stations on cows arses lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I doubt it very much they would check all of them . Phone the council I would sae they will tell you everything


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sae its very unlikely they will be comin to yrs mate ive worked along side council for 12yrs mate they will inspect a few properties per block if tha mate all its for is a register as to were asbestos will be found mate as by law its gotta be done as if work needs carrying out on said block people who are doib the work need to know were and how its gonna affect em


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Somebody call parrot hahahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah thats what i kinda guessed but knowing my cunting luck my flat will be one of the ones they wanna check ffs

Also the other point i was trying to get at earlier was if the council have owned these flats for over 30yrs since new, then surely there would have been a check done already because didnt all these new asbestos regs com in in the 90`s?


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol rolla explaining it is much better to put him at peace lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Few years back all the houses on my row had there insulation done in there attic. . . Mines the only 1 still not done, if the doors not answered , they can't come in, gave up on me after 3 attempts lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol them Germans will have gas tanks stuck on there arses next start running power stations on cows arses lmao


Its something that has been contemplated many times across the globe but as far as im aware they havent found a way to trap the methane properly as its coming out the cows, instead the have to compost their manure an extract the gas from that instead


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah thats what i kinda guessed but knowing my cunting luck my flat will be one of the ones they wanna check ffs
> 
> Also the other point i was trying to get at earlier was if the council have owned these flats for over 30yrs since new, then surely there would have been a check done already because didnt all these new asbestos regs com in in the 90`s?


Mate the stuff is places they neva thought it would be hence why it wont just be a one off as it needs renewing every so often


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Few years back all the houses on my row had there insulation done in there attic. . . Mines the only 1 still not done, if the doors not answered , they can't come in, gave up on me after 3 attempts lol


Lol ya need to be carefull mate as they av the power to take ya to court over it and its somethin that is nt needed tbf thought ya was in a shed anyway lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol ya need to be carefull mate as they av the power to take ya to court over it and its somethin that is nt needed tbf thought ya was in a shed anyway lol


nah originally it was in a mates cupboard but i found out thru a mutual friend he had been showing every single person that came to his flat the grow so I had to relocate, good job the numpty still thinks i live 2 towns across lmao, never told him id moved in case some shit like this happened


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its something that has been contemplated many times across the globe but as far as im aware they havent found a way to trap the methane properly as its coming out the cows, instead the have to compost their manure an extract the gas from that instead


I rekon baz knows the answer  if anyone knows baz knows lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol ya need to be carefull mate as they av the power to take ya to court over it and its somethin that is nt needed tbf thought ya was in a shed anyway lol


I am now , that was over 4 years back, & no court order . Lol, the contractors knocked door few times, neighbours told em I work nights, end of, lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah originally it was in a mates cupboard but i found out thru a mutual friend he had been showing every single person that came to his flat the grow so I had to relocate, good job the numpty still thinks i live 2 towns across lmao, never told him id moved in case some shit like this happened


Sorry sae my comment was aimed at baz lol fuck who confused now lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I rekon baz knows the answer  if anyone knows baz knows lol


I'm on it, like a car bonnet !


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol rolla explaining it is much better to put him at peace lol


I know chedz winding you up pall


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sorry sae my comment was aimed at baz lol fuck who confused now lmao


Lmao, confused.com


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I am now , that was over 4 years back, & no court order . Lol, the contractors knocked door few times, neighbours told em I work nights, end of, lol


Lol most safest place tbh mate is nt in the house so unlikely to get ya fucked over if ya eva had a knock at the door touch wood ya neva plus nothin round fam and stuff and not to remembe fire hazards and shit lol its piss in winter and a mare in summe tho hhahai love the weather like it is now I can put another 2x600s in there and still be comfortable and wen lights out just use 3x80watt tubular heaters haha summer is a fucker tho with heat but I run at night so can manipulate alittle


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I know chedz winding you up pall


Na bro I know was just givin him the ins an out you know more than me as its ya job but I know abit of everythin as I worked with council since leavin school lol some of the shit ya find out is scary but they still get away with it the fuckers


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol most safest place tbh mate is nt in the house so unlikely to get ya fucked over if ya eva had a knock at the door touch wood ya neva plus nothin round fam and stuff and not to remembe fire hazards and shit lol its piss in winter and a mare in summe tho hhahai love the weather like it is now I can put another 2x600s in there and still be comfortable and wen lights out just use 3x80watt tubular heaters haha summer is a fucker tho with heat but I run at night so can manipulate alittle


Exactly m8, I was away every night working, I was so fucking paranoid I was gonna burn house down & fry the family, I emegrated to the shed. Best thing I ever did !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Well hopefully they will just swing by me n leave me the fuck alone lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Exactly m8, I was away every night working, I was so fucking paranoid I was gonna burn house down & fry the family, I emegrated to the shed. Best thing I ever did !


Yh mate believe me its always a risk and we minimise it down the garden tbf the only thing ya need to worry about is stealth in the winter cus I run at night no cunt can see me carryin ex amount of water down there as its dark but in the summer im fucked as it light but im a canny fucker so i get away with it lol tte only thing we need to worry about is shed thieves lol but my dogs sort that problem out ha ha ive neva known pigs to search down a shed either av any of u lot?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate believe me its always a risk and we minimise it down the garden tbf the only thing ya need to worry about is stealth in the winter cus I run at night no cunt can see me carryin ex amount of water down there as its dark but in the summer im fucked as it light but im a canny fucker so i get away with it lol tte only thing we need to worry about is shed thieves lol but my dogs sort that problem out ha ha ive neva known pigs to search down a shed either av any of u lot?


Its one of the 1st things the plod down here do in case anyone has run out the house n is hiding, full property/perimeter sweep, check all sheds n outbuildings an also look for any recently disturbed earth etc in the garden, then its thru the bins an then they bring the dog thru the whole garden while the rest of the team is clearing the house for the dog to go in safely


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

There's fuck all in the house not even a fag !, & I don't use bags only foil, & no scales, kitchen ones out of cupboard if ya need to weigh up owt.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate believe me its always a risk and we minimise it down the garden tbf the only thing ya need to worry about is stealth in the winter cus I run at night no cunt can see me carryin ex amount of water down there as its dark but in the summer im fucked as it light but im a canny fucker so i get away with it lol tte only thing we need to worry about is shed thieves lol but my dogs sort that problem out ha ha ive neva known pigs to search down a shed either av any of u lot?


Have you thought of putting a water butt to collect the rain from the shed roof but just have the tap going thru the wall into the shed instead of facing the garden for filling up watering cans?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

I need a shed like yours baz I'd be in there all day lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol yorkie claritin d 24hr does av it lol wow wot a surprise lmfao I said claritin24 hr if u or any fucker else can not research alittle and find which it is ya should nt be making the shit yr menna be the chemist mon and did nt know until I said so muhahahahaha
> That is all lol
> Only jokin bro but I would nt of said u could unless u could lol


Bollocks Ched don't try back tracking,you linked regular Claritin which can't be used despite you being adamant that it can.

Claritin is NOT the same as Claritin-D (you didn't know until I said), just like ephedrine is NOT the same as pseudoephedrine

If you can't wrap your head round the fundamental difference mate it's you who shouldn't be making the stuff.

I hope you don't put olive oil in your chip pan instead of vegetable oil thinking it will do the same job, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I need a shed like yours baz I'd be in there all day lol


Lol Shawny, I am !, @chedz, I got an outside tap m8, & a hose pipe , piece of urine with the watering .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks Ched don't try back tracking,you linked regular Claritin which can't be used despite you being adamant that it can.
> 
> Claritin is NOT the same as Claritin-D (you didn't know until I said), just like ephedrine is NOT the same as pseudoephedrine
> 
> ...


Morning mate, see you`re in a good mood lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks Ched don't try back tracking,you linked regular Claritin which can't be used despite you being adamant that it can.
> 
> Claritin is NOT the same as Claritin-D (you didn't know until I said), just like ephedrine is NOT the same as pseudoephedrine
> 
> ...


Talking of oil Yorkie, could u recommend an oil to make edibles with? I heard olive oil goes rancid after you've made you canna oil & then try cook with it, coconut hasn't mych fat content I don't think, grape seed ?, cheers in advance


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Out of interest at what point in the year do people start putting Auto`s outside? gonna do a load of guerilla plots this year as when mid-summer hits if its hot wont be able to grow indoors till the autumn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning mate, see you`re in a good mood lol


Lol, I'm dandy mate.

I swear even when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I'm dandy mate.
> 
> I swear even when I'm in a good mood.


so hows things all going in you man cave? any interesting side projects on the go atm? Also whatever happened to you n that trianacantol thing?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Talking of oil Yorkie, could u recommend an oil to make edibles with? I heard olive oil goes rancid after you've made you canna oil & then try cook with it, coconut hasn't mych fat content I don't think, grape seed ?, cheers in advance


You want to use ghee instead of oil mate, most big supermarkets sell it.

It'll be in the section where the world foods are, in a gold tin for about £10.

Melt it in a pan, disolve your product in it then you can freeze it in blocks until you need it.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Have you thought of putting a water butt to collect the rain from the shed roof but just have the tap going thru the wall into the shed instead of facing the garden for filling up watering cans?


Yh sae a nate done exactly that and the water froze an bost the pipe in th shed and fucked the lot up lmao fuck that ill carry it down there seen it all tbf lol fuck id be gutted haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

I think its late April early may u plant outdoors if we get good sun the plants love it man I wouldn't mind doing a few its just finding a good location ain't it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks Ched don't try back tracking,you linked regular Claritin which can't be used despite you being adamant that it can.
> 
> Claritin is NOT the same as Claritin-D (you didn't know until I said), just like ephedrine is NOT the same as pseudoephedrine
> 
> ...


Lmfao yorkie ya saft fuck ya dont like wen ya beat do ya lad lmfao how many times did I say ya could use claritin ??? And u said u could nt lol I said look at the link how many times ?? Come on lads lets all back track to last night shall we lol just for the chem man of the thread lmao I said look at the link robbie put up 2 or 3 times so dont try and butter it cus ya were wrong lad claritin and claritin d is diffrent I neva said it was nt ya sausage I told peeps to look at the link so they could see for thereselves so dont try and talk down to me ya dick just admit ya were wrong!! Instead of tryin to back track and makin out ya were right and yh there is no edits in my posts lmfao as I knew wot I ment you neva looked at the link untill now hence why ya got claritin d!! Lol I fuckin hate that lol tell me im wwrng yorkie lmao claritin and claritin d av diffrent shit in them if ya cant look to see which 1 ya need then who is to blame lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

that's quite pricey, just buy the cheapest butter there is and clarify it yourself. It's easy, low temperature and cook the butter until it seperates, then skim. Just put clarifyied butter in google and you will get a better explanation of how to make it. IF you want canna butter that doesn't taste of leaves then extract the trichomes through a bubble bag and add the kief to the butter, then you know the exact does that goes into it as well....just my 10bobs worth,


The Yorkshireman said:


> You want to use ghee instead of oil mate, most big supermarkets sell it.
> 
> It'll be in the section where the world foods are, in a gold tin for about £10.
> 
> Melt it in a pan, disolve your product in it then you can freeze it in blocks until you need it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest at what point in the year do people start putting Auto`s outside? gonna do a load of guerilla plots this year as when mid-summer hits if its hot wont be able to grow indoors till the autumn


Mogggy's puts his out about march after he's sexed em inside for a couple of weeks.




Saerimmner said:


> so hows things all going in you man cave? any interesting side projects on the go atm? Also whatever happened to you n that trianacantol thing?


Money mate, I need an £800 sonicator to try and make the tria properly (that's if it works on cannabis, I'm not so sure it does tbh).

I'm still working on the nute formulas (they're closer) and again once it comes time to send out testers I need proper bottling/sealing kit that costs money.

Since BMR went I've gone off the drug laced Haribo idea (although I'll make some THC ones come crop time).

I'm toying with knocking a DMT batch up just to sit on

I still haven't sorted my apprentices loft space out yet for lack of funds.
Money,money,money mate. I'm as fucking broke as the ten commandments, lol.


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

@Sae if I were to put auto's outside mate I'd prob start them in the middle of may and have them outside for the beginning of june with the hope they would be finished by about the middle of august, just saying what I personally would do having never grown them if I was to have a punt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

DST said:


> that's quite pricey, just buy the cheapest butter there is and clarify it yourself. It's easy, low temperature and cook the butter until it seperates, then skim. Just put clarifyied butter in google and you will get a better explanation of how to make it. IF you want canna butter that doesn't taste of leaves then extract the trichomes through a bubble bag and add the kief to the butter, then you know the exact does that goes into it as well....just my 10bobs worth,


It does seem pricey at £10 aye but the tub is bigger than 10 blocks of butter (2.5kg for £9 odd) and the effort.
You'll be lucky to find a block of butter for £1 over here these days mate, stuffs getting expensive.
My missus likes to bake and it's her biggest gripe, she buys it when it's on offer and freezes it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mogggy's puts his out about march after he's sexed em inside for a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is mogs anyways? aint seen him in ages, or is he yet another one thats here on a different username?

An as for the being skint thing i feel ya pain mate, am unemployed yet again an am just hoping i can get a grow done so ive actually got weed n some money for a change lol

Is there no way you can use a traditional corking machine with those new plastic type corks until you can afford a proper bottling machine?

An come testing time feel free to chuck a bottle across n ill help you out where i can, but unlike some people i aint gonna throw a bitch fit if ya dont need me to lmao


----------



## DeltaNine024 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jesus i'm paying £20 for 1.6g and £220 for oz of nice dry stinky cheese :S


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

DeltaNine024 said:


> Jesus i'm paying £20 for 1.6g and £220 for oz of nice dry stinky cheese :S


Bout everage these days unless you know a grower that will do ya mates rates


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

@yorky, yeh I've done the ghee b4 m8, just wanted to do a batch with oil for a change, there's lots of good recipes that require oil & not butter,just wanted abit of versatility &#127850;


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Bout everage these days unless you know a grower that will do ya mates rates


Aye, I only seem to have m8's when I'm flush lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Aye, I only seem to have m8's when I'm flush lol


Well come harvest time if ya need im sure we can sort something out, no idea how much there is gna be tho lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

DeltaNine024 said:


> Jesus i'm paying £20 for 1.6g and £220 for oz of nice dry stinky cheese :S


Fuck me the price varies alot uo and down the country by the look of it lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

DST in need of tidy cheap hotel in the canter of dam ?


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

@baz don't know if this will be any good for ya mate but thought you may fancy a read-
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me the price varies alot uo and down the country by the look of it lol


yeah massively mate, scallys my way do £10/g, go 2 towns over n its 1.8 for £25, go couple of towns the other way nearer to the big smoke n its £20 for 0.7 lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me the price varies alot uo and down the country by the look of it lol



I knock mine out at 180's, what are you lads charging at the mo then???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @baz don't know if this will be any good for ya mate but thought you may fancy a read-
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


Looks rather interesting, have saved it for when i can finally afford some bubble bags lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 28, 2014)

200 oz if it's quality here . 180 bulk .


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Looks rather interesting, have saved it for when i can finally afford some bubble bags lol


lol I've had it saved since the thread was created and still haven't got around to trying anything on there.............one day maybe lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Tents just landed....fuck all I want to do now is set it all up Lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> 200 oz if it's quality here . 180 bulk .


pretty much the same as my end mate, might be time for me to raise my prices by a tenner a piece soon especially if the quality out there doesn't improve, I haven't heard about any quality stuff about since my last batch went out lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

200 for oz if ya buy 5 or more ill give it for 180s for 7gram 60 and half ill do for 105 as its a pain to keep brakin the shit down


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @baz don't know if this will be any good for ya mate but thought you may fancy a read-
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


Ah, cheers m8, ile av a look later, as 4 prices £200 oz, £190 multies, £50 q £25 eighth.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Since BMR went I've gone off the drug laced Haribo idea (although I'll make some THC ones come crop time).


Ive got afew recipes for canna candy related items , ill post em if your interested


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

When u gonna start tekin orders then chedz


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @yorky, yeh I've done the ghee b4 m8, just wanted to do a batch with oil for a change, there's lots of good recipes that require oil & not butter,just wanted abit of versatility &#62314;


from the recipes ive read coconute oil seems to be what alot of recipes use


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ah, cheers m8, ile av a look later, as 4 prices £200 oz, £190 multies, £50 q £25 eighth.


Fooking hell mate, that's cheap broken down, I'll be over on the regular at those prices mate the only way I'd get quality at those prices is by charging myself for me own gear lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> When u gonna start tekin orders then chedz


2wks and the shop will be officially open lol all postage recorded next day delivery payment will be wired into misses account haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmfao yorkie ya saft fuck ya dont like wen ya beat do ya lad lmfao how many times did I say ya could use claritin ??? And u said u could nt lol I said look at the link how many times ?? Come on lads lets all back track to last night shall we lol just for the chem man of the thread lmao I said look at the link robbie put up 2 or 3 times so dont try and butter it cus ya were wrong lad claritin and claritin d is diffrent I neva said it was nt ya sausage I told peeps to look at the link so they could see for thereselves so dont try and talk down to me ya dick just admit ya were wrong!! Instead of tryin to back track and makin out ya were right and yh there is no edits in my posts lmfao as I knew wot I ment you neva looked at the link untill now hence why ya got claritin d!! Lol I fuckin hate that lol tell me im wwrng yorkie lmao claritin and claritin d av diffrent shit in them if ya cant look to see which 1 ya need then who is to blame lmao


Ched there is no mention of *Claritin-D *anywhere in all the 48 comments under that link that Robbie put up so you have no case.

I can show you where I think the confusion came up if I quote said comments.....

Quote A) "You don't specify what type of Sudafed to use (it must contain pseudoephedrine, the over-the-counter pills won't work, you have to present ID to buy the right kind. Try Claritin 24-hour relief in the 15 count box.)" 

Quote B) "And I forgot to mention: you're supposed to use a certain number of lithium strips per box of pills (the general consensus in this neck of the woods is 2 strips per 15-count box of 24 hour relief Claritin. I believe each tablet contains 240mg of pseudoephedrine, times 15 tablets is 3600 milligrams or 3.6 grams. So if you're using less than 15 tablets or you're not using Claritin, adjust accordingly.)

Regular *Claritin* will not do, exactly what I said as soon as you put the Amazon link up.

And there are edits in my posts because I mispelled Claritin as Claratin, check where you quoted me, the typo is still there.

Do you honestly think I don't know what I'm talking about until you come along like a dog with 2 dicks at some shitty blog yet I post industrial synthesis text?....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahaha go on chedz......I'm not really into cooking and eating weed I'm a big smoking fan Lol I'd much rather smoke all that kief than eat it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

Been thinkin about doin it tbf shauny seriously thinkin about doin it at £1.00 for .1 but ovbiously to get recorded next day I need orders over £15-£20 as id be spending more in delievery than id be makin lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

.1 for a £ Lol who's your target school kids lmao Yeh I'd do nothing less than a q or an 8th to make it worth while


----------



## LengyBlueCheese (Jan 28, 2014)

I've got a feminized white widow plant and a feminized ice plant that I've grown from seed in coco they where potted on 27th December and i have measured them today and there 11 inch's I want to put them into flower on Saturday where they should be both a foot long(12 inch) that will make them 5 week old(35 day)from seed. Would any of use think it would be sufficient enough to be put them into flower or should I give them another week or 2. I'm roughly aiming for 2 foot plants and they take about 8 week flowering.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @yorky, yeh I've done the ghee b4 m8, just wanted to do a batch with oil for a change, there's lots of good recipes that require oil & not butter,just wanted abit of versatility &#62314;


If you make a pure product like iso'd BHO or shatter and then dissolve that in your oil then it shouldn't go rancid.

It's the other impurities/contaminants in your extract that decompose to make the solution go bad like chlorophyll and lipids.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ched there is no mention of *Claritin-D *anywhere in all the 48 comments under that link that Robbie put up so you have no case.
> 
> I can show you where I think the confusion came up if I quote said comments.....
> 
> ...


Mate I know wot I was on about and so did u theres no need to make me look a dick yes ill admit wen I know im wrong but if u knew wot I was on about why did nt u say so ?? No hard feelings and yh I will not be looked down upon lol I been round drugs all me life since I was born and know more than most and tbf am not proud of it infact I cant help but think why some1 would put there kids threw it!! I know my right from wrongs and honesty I alway the best policy bolox!! Which is why id neva look down on any fucker on hear so u expect the same respect back mate like I said no hard feelings lol fuckin 2wice ive had to do that now


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> .1 for a £ Lol who's your target school kids lmao Yeh I'd do nothing less than a q or an 8th to make it worth while


Ya mad fucker yr price as gone up2 £2 for the .1 lol na bro obviously if ya wanted next day special delievery you d av to be avin no less than £15 worth as ill be fucked if im doin .5 for £5 then spendin that on delivery lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

anyone heard from that lemon king?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahahahaha ya know I'm only jokin Lol not gonna be long now till I'm set up...just having second thoughts bout doing it at a mates he's not the most reliable person in the world think it might be too much of a risk man


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

LengyBlueCheese said:


> I've got a feminized white widow plant and a feminized ice plant that I've grown from seed in coco they where potted on 27th December and i have measured them today and there 11 inch's I want to put them into flower on Saturday where they should be both a foot long(12 inch) that will make them 5 week old(35 day)from seed. Would any of use think it would be sufficient enough to be put them into flower or should I give them another week or 2. I'm roughly aiming for 2 foot plants and they take about 8 week flowering.


You ve started all wrong mate! We need to know wot ya got for light, room sizes ?? Obviously the height of the olants is a factor but id be more worried about wot light I was using for the gains at the end unless yr ic3 and you dont give a fuck and yr hapoy with a few oz from a 1000watter lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahahaha ya know I'm only jokin Lol not gonna be long now till I'm set up...just having second thoughts bout doing it at a mates he's not the most reliable person in the world think it might be too much of a risk man


The risk is not yrs tho is it lol fuck id be round there everyday to make sure my shit was right if ya do that he has no reason to fuck it up does he lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

@yorky , ahhhh, good , I'm making iso oil this run, so I will just add to coconut oil or olive, is it ok do you think to boil that iso off in kitchen with extractor on, & boiler ect all turned off ? I don't want to blow the fucking gaff up !, seen somewhere a bloke using a hair dryer to evaporate it, I was going to get a rice, or slow cooker.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The risk is not yrs tho is it lol fuck id be round there everyday to make sure my shit was right if ya do that he has no reason to fuck it up does he lol


Yes, he's right Shawny , just make sure every time u visit , you have a good scan round the place for po lice, delete texts ect from him so it looks like you're not assosiated with him if he gets pulled.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

coconut oil and the slow cooker are your best bet, make sure you wrap the pyrex with cling film though


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

no sambo for 2 days now ... his coke must of been good LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone heard from that lemon king?


lemon was on last night but aint been on today mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone heard from that lemon king?


Not in the last day or so but hes sposed to be PM`ing me at some point today as ive got a parcel for him, whether he does or not is a different matter lol, if he does message me tho ill tell him to find ya lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> no sambo for 2 days now ... his coke must of been good LOL


Either that or hes lurking again lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mate I know wot I was on about and so did u theres no need to make me look a dick yes ill admit wen I know im wrong but if u knew wot I was on about why did nt u say so ?? No hard feelings and yh I will not be looked down upon lol I been round drugs all me life since I was born and know more than most and tbf am not proud of it infact I cant help but think why some1 would put there kids threw it!! I know my right from wrongs and honesty I alway the best policy bolox!! Which is why id neva look down on any fucker on hear so u expect the same respect back mate like I said no hard feelings lol fuckin 2wice ive had to do that now


I didn't know what you were on about, hence me pointing out your mistake that what you linked is wrong, repeatedly.
You can't say that you knew all along because it's in the comments because it isn't in the comments, so you didn't know.

You were wrong, I pointed out and explained why you were wrong and you jumped down my throat with "read the comments", I've read the comments, you're still wrong.

I choose my words very carefully before I post as I know how easy things get misunderstood, you made yourself look a dick by carrying on with it despite not being in full grasp of the facts. 

"*Lmfao yorkie ya saft fuck ya dont like wen ya beat do ya lad lmfao how many times did I say ya could use claritin ??? And u said u could nt lol I said look at the link how many times ?? Come on lads lets all back track to last night shall we lol just for the chem man of the thread lmao I said look at the link robbie put up 2 or 3 times so dont try and butter it cus ya were wrong lad claritin and claritin d is diffrent I neva said it was nt ya sausage I told peeps to look at the link so they could see for thereselves so dont try and talk down to me ya dick just admit ya were wrong!! Instead of tryin to back track and makin out ya were right"

*I'll take "no hard feelings" as an apology.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't know what you were on about, hence me pointing out your mistake that what you linked is wrong, repeatedly.
> You can't say that you knew all along because it's in the comments because it isn't in the comments, so you didn't know.
> 
> You were wrong, I pointed out and explained why you were wrong and you jumped down my throat with "read the comments", I've read the comments, you're still wrong.
> ...



good god this still going on ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeh I suppose your right lads...its just hes my bro and hes a nob Lol and so are all his nobby mates I'm worried of it getting robbed or him selling it himself...he's still stuck in class A world at a tender age of 38! If I go round everyday tho I'm.sure I can keep on top of it just a pain in the arse man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @yorky , ahhhh, good , I'm making iso oil this run, so I will just add to coconut oil or olive, is it ok do you think to boil that iso off in kitchen with extractor on, & boiler ect all turned off ? I don't want to blow the fucking gaff up !, seen somewhere a bloke using a hair dryer to evaporate it, I was going to get a rice, or slow cooker.


Yeah a rice/slow cooker is just the ticket.

But by iso'd I meant isomerised BHO, if you make oil with isopropanol or ethanol/everclear then you're going to have contaminants in it (green) and it will go rancid as the contaminants decompose/rot after some time.

iso hash is all well and good for smoking but not for cooking with and Rick Simpson type oil is just plain crap.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I suppose your right lads...its just hes my bro and hes a nob Lol and so are all his nobby mates I'm worried of it getting robbed or him selling it himself...he's still stuck in class A world at a tender age of 38! If I go round everyday tho I'm.sure I can keep on top of it just a pain in the arse man


Aint worth the hassle mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Apparently the best way to extract is using 190.over proof grape alcohol its expensive tho man but deco gonna be my next alcohol purchase for extraction especially if I've got a load if material to work with


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> make sure you wrap the pyrex with cling film though


That's my biggest mistake lol.

I pulled a pyrex dish out the other day to make some nachos on and it still had BHO encrusted round the sides, it's been sat there since the last batch last year!

I sat there for 10 mins scraping with a scalpel, had a few pipes and washed the residue off with ethanol and carried on with the nachos!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeh sae if u knew my bro ud say in was crazy lol ...that's what I think anyway its just a recipie for disaster think I'm gonna have to set up at mine or bribe my dad into it and I know all would be safe in his hands


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sae if u knew my bro ud say in was crazy lol ...that's what I think anyway its just a recipie for disaster think I'm gonna have to set up at mine or bribe my dad into it and I know all would be safe in his hands


Have you not got your house move sorted yet then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

No mate were up for demotion and eviction I can't see it happening like some1 wants to exchange but the house is shit tiny garden and no point as we still waiting for this bollocks to sort out could take ages tho...enough time for a couple if grows I rekon lol


----------



## rambo is a cocksucker (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Canna cocco pro media
> Canna cocco pro nutes a and b cannazyme pk13/14
> Schedule pot rooted cuttings give light feed an leave for a few days after that once your cocco has dried out abit and u know they need waterin just keep upping the nutes with every feed and just read ya plants uf ya know how!!
> Chedz


Nice1 Chedz never used pk13/14 before will.be a new one for me what about booster aswell as pk? U say read your plants meaning brown spots yellowing ect ect..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No mate were up for demotion and eviction I can't see it happening like some1 wants to exchange but the house is shit tiny garden and no point as we still waiting for this bollocks to sort out could take ages tho...enough time for a couple if grows I rekon lol


Honestly mate growing in a house you have already been busted for growing in is just a kamikaze mission, only takes 1 copper that knows ya seeng you come out of a hydro shop/garden centre/ walking into ya house wiv a bag of soil n ur fucked again

why not do what im doing n find places outdoors to put autos n then grow indoors aain once ur moved n the filth dont know where you are?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Apparently the best way to extract is using 190.over proof grape alcohol its expensive tho man but deco gonna be my next alcohol purchase for extraction especially if I've got a load if material to work with




That's Ethanol (drinking alcohol) Shawny, in the USA it has the brand name 'Everclear'.
It's about £25 for a 500ml bottle over here, the Polish shops sell it.
It strips out the same shit that isopropanol does.

The best way to extract is with n-heptane but it's hard to come by, Bestine Solvent and Thinner is 100% n-heptane.
http://papercement.com/msds_bestine.pdf

The only place I've found in the UK that sells it is a hobby model guy who mail orders from Manchester but I've lost the web address.
It's expensive to get from abroad....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Best-Test-Bestine-Solvent-and-Thinner-pint-/321121287458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ac451fd22

The next best thing to n-heptane is butane.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Honestly mate growing in a house you have already been busted for growing in is just a kamikaze mission, only takes 1 copper that knows ya seeng you come out of a hydro shop/garden centre/ walking into ya house wiv a bag of soil n ur fucked again
> 
> why not do what im doing n find places outdoors to put autos n then grow indoors aain once ur moved n the filth dont know where you are?


Yeh its a catch 22 ain't it I need the money mate that's the main reason I want to get straight on it the risk is higher here than anywhere else I know think I might just have to give my bro a try...if he fucks it up ie. Gets robbed or nicked that's another risk I'll have to take I suppose...gonna have to have s good old chat with the Mrs I think lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Them yanks love that Everclear don't they seen a video of a geezer purging bho with everclear...I read an article on this grape alcohol and it sounds really good for extraction man I'll try and find it..can imagine that's its kind of sweet aswell which would be a good thing aye


----------



## rambo is a cocksucker (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks will.be growing bit of both really set up is 600w aircooled lamp extractor in/out in a secret jardon tent fit around 6 plants in. Just starting up again.after sum time off! 

Sent from my C6903 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

to be honest I am shit at recommending places, lol I got my own house and my visitors tend to stay with me. I think Gary had a cheap as chips place he recommended someone, maybe give him a shout (in fact it was incredibly cheap). A mate of mine is the night manager in a cheap hotel and I couldn't even tell you the name, sorry mate. Oh, and budolskie also just came over to the Dam and stayed in a cheap hotel, give him a shout maybe.....



rollajoint said:


> DST in need of tidy cheap hotel in the canter of dam ?





bazoomer said:


> @yorky , ahhhh, good , I'm making iso oil this run, so I will just add to coconut oil or olive, is it ok do you think to boil that iso off in kitchen with extractor on, & boiler ect all turned off ? I don't want to blow the fucking gaff up !, seen somewhere a bloke using a hair dryer to evaporate it, I was going to get a rice, or slow cooker.


I am the bloke with the haridryer. And I am sure Yorkie will give you some scientific explanation about why iso/everclear is crap and has contaminents, but if you do your wash quickly and not let the product soak then you get decent erl imo (and it's never tasted rancid to me). Sometimes the proof is in the smerking. As for Riks oil being crap....well I have never made it like that but a lot of cancer patients seem to be using it with good effects (including children).


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its a catch 22 ain't it I need the money mate that's the main reason I want to get straight on it the risk is higher here than anywhere else I know think I might just have to give my bro a try...if he fucks it up ie. Gets robbed or nicked that's another risk I'll have to take I suppose...gonna have to have s good old chat with the Mrs I think lol


You would probably make more money n have less hassle buying bitcoins n ordering bits in to sell on again


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

anyone interested in growing out a few rare n exotic seeds (regs) let me know .... 

only thing i ask is must be able to start them in next 4-5 weeks and must be able to clone em and send me a clone back  

guys i know and who have sent / recieved clones from before will be top of the list .... 

PM me if interested


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> coconut oil and the slow cooker are your best bet, make sure you wrap the pyrex with cling film though


Ahh cheers Don .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You would probably make more money n have less hassle buying bitcoins n ordering bits in to sell on again


That's not for me that I know what I'm doing with growing so I'll stick to that for now...I'd end up bankrupt or sumthin Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I read an article on this grape alcohol and it sounds really good for extraction man I'll try and find it..can imagine that's its kind of sweet aswell which would be a good thing aye


It will do exctly the same job as Ethanol/Everclear, it's exactly the same ethanol end product it's made just from a different starting material.
If it's neutral it will have no taste at all.

It can a bit confusing to understand if you don't have a chemistry head, it's just like Nitrogen from an organic nutrient is exactly the same as Nitrogen from a synthetic nutrient.
It makes no difference how it started life, the end result is still Nitrogen, a pure element.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 28, 2014)

get one on with your brother use the money from that to rent a place in a different name ect and go for it  he who dares shawny he who dares


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

DST said:


> to be honest I am shit at recommending places, lol I got my own house and my visitors tend to stay with me. I think Gary had a cheap as chips place he recommended someone, maybe give him a shout (in fact it was incredibly cheap). A mate of mine is the night manager in a cheap hotel and I couldn't even tell you the name, sorry mate. Oh, and budolskie also just came over to the Dam and stayed in a cheap hotel, give him a shout maybe.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you D, I was erring on the rick Simpson method , used it b4 when I could get it & was impressed got to say.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm learning on here today, thank you teachers &#128077;


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

ive just offered free shizz n got no replies LMAO .. fuck ya's all then haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/art-science-cleaning-concentrates-part-two-organic-budder

This is one of em struggling fo find the other


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive just offered free shizz n got no replies LMAO .. fuck ya's all then haha


Ide fucking love some of that gear you were describing the other night m8, think it was on Chedz thread ?, was it a kush ?, puts u on ya arse, strongest you've had I think ya said.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ide fucking love some of that gear you were describing the other night m8, think it was on Chedz thread ?, was it a kush ?, puts u on ya arse, strongest you've had I think ya said.


i didnt say what the seeds were ... put if people dont want them then fine  no ones pm'ed me so i take it they dont .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Mar mar lol I'd love to crack some beans but at the mo havnt got the space when I'm back on my feet with my own grow that's when I'm poppin magic beans


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

rambo is a cocksucker said:


> Nice1 Chedz never used pk13/14 before will.be a new one for me what about booster aswell as pk? U say read your plants meaning brown spots yellowing ect ect..


Yh mate read ya plants most important part of growin imo at first you ll find it hard the longer you grow the easier it comes to ya all of these will tell ya to ph lol my grows ay neva seen a ph pen lol some swear by it I swear against lol just another thing to worry about imo any help let me know sambo as my number If ya stuck ask sambs to call me pk13/14 is all you ll need extra in flower in cocco ya can add house and garden bud xl which is like canna boost but way cheaper and u use less and tbh alot better than the canna boost imo wot ya got for lights and room?and wot ya gonna be growin no dought exo knowin yr sambo's mate lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/art-science-cleaning-concentrates-part-two-organic-budder
> 
> This is one of em struggling fo find the other


That's not a bad process but I don't understand the ignorance behind "Butane free", the guy actually has a heat/vacuum purge step making whatever misconceptions he has about butane redundant.
Butane is not a bad chemical unless you put a light to it and even then there needs to be quite a concentration in the air for it to even catch.

Whipping is not advised.
Shatter is a better product all round than budder but I'd be sat here all day explaining why.

Shit I can't wait for crop day just so I can make some proper pure concentrates and post them up, I'm looking forward to working tinctures and acetate more than I am the bud and money! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

likewise yorkie, absolute amber here i come


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

There are contaminants in Butane in minute amounts but personally I think it's a bit of a moot point if your a smoker or even eat the processed foods that people do.

It's surprisingly hard to live a healthy life even if you tried, you'd contaminate your body with more shit simply walking down the street and breathing the crap that's in the air.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise yorkie, absolute amber here i come


I know you've been following the Skunk Pharm guys. 

Education for the better product man!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 28, 2014)

Only booster of any kind I give is PK cos that what the plants need, not even a booster to me fair as they run through PK massively once hit week 5.

Never used a booster or that Ripen you lot use.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

That's the real tackle right there.......

View attachment 2977111

Boom! How sexy does that shiz look.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

You seen knotty on YouTube? He makes some real nice stuff man and gives a list in the FAQ of exactly what he uses and everything


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You seen knotty on YouTube? He makes some real nice stuff man and gives a list in the FAQ of exactly what he uses and everything


Aye knotty makes some pretty good gear, he's been doing it a while.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's the real tackle right there.......
> 
> View attachment 2977111
> 
> Boom! How sexy does that shiz look.


I've just cum !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

And the ultimate......

http://www.google.com/patents/US20040033280

......liquid co2.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

A full retard laugh for the lads.....

http://9gag.com/gag/aG9Bv7Z


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

aye that's the shiz like yorkie. fair bit must have gone into it. i'm going to do a relatively small run first to practice then do a decent batch.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A full retard laugh for the lads.....
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/aG9Bv7Z


Worst thing is folk believe this rammel man like the 37 deaths in Colorado the day it legalized lmao its daft but daft folk believe it and the world's full of em


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A full retard laugh for the lads.....
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/aG9Bv7Z


Lmfao wtf 
Fuck off with ya 10 characters


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmfao wtf
> Fuck off with ya 10 characters


PM sent with details mate ... lads will be gutted they missed out on those ... check the pics


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that's the shiz like yorkie. fair bit must have gone into it. i'm going to do a relatively small run first to practice then do a decent batch.


Yeah if I get a decent return off this crop I'm going to start stocking my lab.

Kit is a one time investment really apart from glass but I could blow most of that custom by myself to save buying it and get some practice in for making bongs at the same time, lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> PM sent with details mate ... lads will be gutted they missed out on those ... check the pics


They will that neva mind an eye for an eye and all that lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> PM sent with details mate ... lads will be gutted they missed out on those ... check the pics


I would have liked a pip or 2 Robbie, but my comp is in pieces & ile be fucked if I know how to pm u on this iPhone !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I would have liked a pip or 2 Robbie, but my comp is in pieces & ile be fucked if I know how to pm u on this iPhone !


can you recieve pms mate ??


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> can you recieve pms mate ??


Yes Rob, I can


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes Rob, I can


that strain i said was the strongest ive ever smoked on chedz thread was the G13/HP88 .... im gonna be doing some work in next few months with that line though so need to keep those beans (ive got some polllen from that strain but need to keep the seeds to work with) 

But im sure theres something for you Bazza


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

...think hes coming onto U there baz lol


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright lads just had some family leave after coming over for a quick cuppa I thought I was gonna have to get the crow bar out lol, told them I'm painting and got loads to do so it would have to be quick and now my best brush is all clogged up so that's that for the night.
looks like RIU and porn for me until the misses gets back, tis a hard life lol

@Robbie are you working one strain in particular mate or just doing a little crop dusting?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

just battered my swede with a bong and tea's in the oven. shite telly and more bongs i reckon


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gonna hit the gym in a second but only gonna do a light session too tired proper need to sort my body clock out and work out earlier like between lunch and dinner. Can't be going Ibiza without abs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

@ robbie, just out of plain old curious interest what beans is it? Im not gonna ask you for any as i dunno whats going on with my grow over the next month or 2 but im a rather nosy bugger an the secrecy has peaked my interest lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Baz is there something you wanna confess to? lmao


[h=1]Jury Told Off For Laughing At Man Accused Of Cow And Sheep Sex Acts Near Spurs Training Ground[/h] *The Huffington Post UK* | 




 








96
66
10
0


*Get UK Newsletters:* Subscribe 





Follow:

UK Courts, UK NEWS, Weird News, UK News 



An exasperated judge had to tell off jury members after they would not stop laughing at a man accused of bestiality.
Jury members were reportedly in fits of giggles as they were told how a man tried to bugger a sheep after he could not get a cow to felate him just yards from Tottenham's training ground.
Judge tells jury off for laughing as they hear how a man tried to bugger a sheep after he could not get a cow to felate him.
&#8212; CourtNewsUK (@CourtNewsUK) January 28, 2014​ When the cows would not felate him the accused pervert decided to 'try his luck with some sheep.' http://t.co/E1FBGfb8y2 &#8230;
&#8212; CourtNewsUK (@CourtNewsUK) January 28, 2014​ Paul Lovell allegedly committed the sexual act or acts with animals near to the Spurs training ground in north London last September, the Evening Standard reported.
Sniggering could be heard from the jury panel while details of Lovell's alleged offences were described at Wood Green Crown Court. 
"I well understand that there are aspects of it [this case] that are unusual and amusing," said Judge James Patrick. 
"If you do find the case particularly funny, if you can try to get over your laughter over lunch that would be great," he added.
Court erupts in laughter after judge accidentally suggested a witness demonstrate what a sheep botherer did to unfortunate animals #Enfield
&#8212; CourtNewsUK (@CourtNewsUK) January 28, 2014​ Lovell was seen by a young couple picnicking 250 yards away who claim to have seen him "laying on the floor, taking his shorts off" near a line of trees before committing the sex crimes.
The couple took photos of him on a mobile phone which are due to be presented at his trial.
The 61-year-old from Enfield appeared at Wood Green Crown Court yesterday where prosecutors dropped a charge of indecent exposure due to a lack of evidence.
However prosecutor Robert Hutchinson changed the wording of a second charge of "outraging public indecency" to include "fellatio with a cow."
He is currently on bail on condition he does not return to Whitewebbs Lane or Archers Wood in Enfield, north London, where it is claimed he carried out the animal sex attacks on September 4.
The trial continues.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Baz is there something you wanna confess to? lmao


[h=1]Jury Told Off For Laughing At Man Accused Of Cow And Sheep Sex Acts Near Spurs Training Ground[/h] *The Huffington Post UK* | 




 








96
66
10
0


*Get UK Newsletters:* Subscribe 





Follow:

UK Courts, UK NEWS, Weird News, UK News 



An exasperated judge had to tell off jury members after they would not stop laughing at a man accused of bestiality.
Jury members were reportedly in fits of giggles as they were told how a man tried to bugger a sheep after he could not get a cow to felate him just yards from Tottenham's training ground.
Judge tells jury off for laughing as they hear how a man tried to bugger a sheep after he could not get a cow to felate him.
 CourtNewsUK (@CourtNewsUK) January 28, 2014​ When the cows would not felate him the accused pervert decided to 'try his luck with some sheep.' http://t.co/E1FBGfb8y2 
 CourtNewsUK (@CourtNewsUK) January 28, 2014​ Paul Lovell allegedly committed the sexual act or acts with animals near to the Spurs training ground in north London last September, the Evening Standard reported.
Sniggering could be heard from the jury panel while details of Lovell's alleged offences were described at Wood Green Crown Court. 
"I well understand that there are aspects of it [this case] that are unusual and amusing," said Judge James Patrick. 
"If you do find the case particularly funny, if you can try to get over your laughter over lunch that would be great," he added.
Court erupts in laughter after judge accidentally suggested a witness demonstrate what a sheep botherer did to unfortunate animals #Enfield
 CourtNewsUK (@CourtNewsUK) January 28, 2014​ Lovell was seen by a young couple picnicking 250 yards away who claim to have seen him "laying on the floor, taking his shorts off" near a line of trees before committing the sex crimes.
The couple took photos of him on a mobile phone which are due to be presented at his trial.
The 61-year-old from Enfield appeared at Wood Green Crown Court yesterday where prosecutors dropped a charge of indecent exposure due to a lack of evidence.
However prosecutor Robert Hutchinson changed the wording of a second charge of "outraging public indecency" to include "fellatio with a cow."
He is currently on bail on condition he does not return to Whitewebbs Lane or Archers Wood in Enfield, north London, where it is claimed he carried out the animal sex attacks on September 4.
The trial continues.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck the gym mate Lol I couldn't be arsed with that you don't need gym for a 6 pack anyway ...can anyone get DMT easily?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

Sae ... You got shares in huffington post LOL .. ive never heard of it before until you posted it up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

The huffs bad ass


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ robbie, just out of plain old curious interest what beans is it? Im not gonna ask you for any as i dunno whats going on with my grow over the next month or 2 but im a rather nosy bugger an the secrecy has peaked my interest lol


ive got shit loads of seeds mate , probably 100+ strains ..... the ones ive got chedder popping a few of are Eskobars Cheeseberry ..... http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=cheeseberry&product_id=348

if we can find a nice pheno between the 2 of us i have some very nice plans for her


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...think hes coming onto U there baz lol


Lets hope so lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Gonna hit the gym in a second but only gonna do a light session too tired proper need to sort my body clock out and work out earlier like between lunch and dinner. Can't be going Ibiza without abs lol


Phet and E's .... Rave's friday till sunday morning ... Abs in a month LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive got shit loads of seeds mate , probably 100+ strains ..... the ones ive got chedder popping a few of are Eskobars Cheeseberry ..... http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=cheeseberry&product_id=348
> 
> if we can find a nice pheno between the 2 of us i have some very nice plans for her


Looks fucking lovely, let me know how it works out when ya grow it as would love a cut at some point in the future, been after a decent cheesexbb since i first tasted it about 10 years ago, since then no version ive ever smoked has had anywhere near the same taste, all just generic tasteless crap compared to that first time i tried it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sae ... You got shares in huffington post LOL .. ive never heard of it before until you posted it up lol


lol its just an online news site mate, but FOR CERTAIN stories ive found it to be a lot more forthcoming n accurate than the UK/US mainstream news channels


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Baz is there something you wanna confess to? lmao
> 
> 
> [h=1]Jury Told Off For Laughing At Man Accused Of Cow And Sheep Sex Acts Near Spurs Training Ground[/h] *The Huffington Post UK* |
> ...


He's not content telling everyone about me, so he posts it twice, cheers sae ! Lmao, calfs give a lovely gobble, so I've heard lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> He's not content telling everyone about me, so he posts it twice, cheers sae ! Lmao, calfs give a lovely gobble, so I've heard lol


LMAO, only clicked it once so god knows why it posted it twice lol, prob the shitty uploader on here lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @Robbie are you working one strain in particular mate or just doing a little crop dusting?


PM sent Drags


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

Excuse me!?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2977298
> 
> Excuse me!?


lmao , how would harnessing the wind slow it down and make the temps go up .... that guy needs to look back to last nights meth posts and GET A FUKIN GRIP LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 2977298
> 
> Excuse me!?


 Not as bad as that yank Bill O'Reilly "tide goes in tide goes out, you can't explain that"


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

It's hard to BELEIVE there's people actually like that out there, & a few of em have power ! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

This cunting cock monger is the worst hands down.. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4yBvvGi_2A


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This cunting cock monger is the worst hands down..
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4yBvvGi_2A


all his facts are right though... lol unless you point the banana away for you and then its not so easy to eat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This cunting cock monger is the worst hands down..
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4yBvvGi_2A


Cavendish bananas.

They'll be man made clones then!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

also ... yorkie will prob tell me if im wrong but how can the wind be finite ?? surly the wind is caused by a long chain of events including the moon and tidal ways , for those events to nopt happen the earth would have to not exist i suppose you could say its finite but in the context this idiot speaks the wind must be infinite ??? 

What you think yorkie ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive got shit loads of seeds mate , probably 100+ strains ..... the ones ive got chedder popping a few of are Eskobars Cheeseberry ..... http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=cheeseberry&product_id=348
> 
> if we can find a nice pheno between the 2 of us i have some very nice plans for her


never tried that cheeseberry, but at bottom of the page on that link u posted there is another eskobar strain called "chuckies bride" a mate of mine grew it last year and let me try it, it was some of the best smoke ive ever had, only beaten by a select few. i had never heard of it b4 or seen it anywhere till now so thought he had made the name up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> also ... yorkie will prob tell me if im wrong but how can the wind be finite ?? surly the wind is caused by a long chain of events including the moon and tidal ways , for those events to nopt happen the earth would have to not exist i suppose you could say its finite but in the context this idiot speaks the wind must be infinite ???
> 
> What you think yorkie ?


that's what's so funny about it mate...complete and utter shite. wind is basically air moving from high pressure to low.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> never tried that cheeseberry, but at bottom of the page on that link u posted there is another eskobar strain called "chuckies bride" a mate of mine grew it last year and let me try it, it was some of the best smoke ive ever had, only beaten by a select few. i had never heard of it b4 or seen it anywhere till now so thought he had made the name up lol


Eskobar is killing it with the underground scene mate , one of the best breeders i know ... he does it for the passion not the money .... 
Bodhi is another one that knocks it out the park along with Exotic , dynasty , Glitch genetics , OGraskel ...... 

underground scene is killing it compared to the bigger names


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's what's so funny about it mate...complete and utter shite. wind window basically air moving from high pressure to low.


yeah but its all about interpretation ... the wind is finite in regards to the universe ... the universe does not require wind , but in regards to Planet Earth wind is infinite IMO ??? 

maybe im wrong LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Eskobar is killing it with the underground scene mate , one of the best breeders i know ... he does it for the passion not the money ....
> Bodhi is another one that knocks it out the park along with Exotic , dynasty , Glitch genetics , OGraskel ......
> 
> underground scene is killing it compared to the bigger names


where can us simple folk get a hold of these strains...would there be a site like breedersboutique?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Eskobar is killing it with the underground scene mate , one of the best breeders i know ... he does it for the passion not the money ....
> Bodhi is another one that knocks it out the park along with Exotic , dynasty , Glitch genetics , OGraskel ......
> 
> underground scene is killing it compared to the bigger names


think when im back from holiday in the summer and get my shit on the go again some of eskobar strains will be on my list, defo the chuckies bride, was mainly planning on sticking to clone onlies but will be doing the odd seed each grow as well to see if i find a nice pheno, still got some breeders boutiqe seeds to pop as well when i get the chance, but for now im finishing the 9 girls i got left flowering at various stages then shutting shop till june for my family holiday


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive got shit loads of seeds mate , probably 100+ strains ..... the ones ive got chedder popping a few of are Eskobars Cheeseberry ..... http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=cheeseberry&product_id=348
> 
> if we can find a nice pheno between the 2 of us i have some very nice plans for her


The link above takes you to a shop mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> where can us simple folk get a hold of these strains...would there be a site like breedersboutique?


cpl pages back robbie posted a link.

oh well he beat me to it lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks lads, must have been twiddling my thumbs when that was posted lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Sky 1 Ross Kemp extreme world


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sky 1 Ross Kemp extreme world


Right here , UK Growers , Extreme bollox


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks lads, must have been twiddling my thumbs when that was posted lol


if you decide to try something off there let me know and i might have it already mate , if so ill just pass it your way....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

fuckin spider just came running at me across the living room floor ....... 

i had to summon up my inner street fighter .... HY DUUU KEN !!!! 

Smashed it with a shoe LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh that's about right Lol...right I'm lookin at ordering some mimosa hostilis bark his the fuck do u extract the DMT seen a few vids but thier not detailed enough....who knows how to do it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> fuckin spider just came running at me across the living room floor .......
> 
> i had to summon up my inner street fighter .... HY DUUU KEN !!!!
> 
> Smashed it with a shoe LOL



u sound just like my wife ya big pussy its just a spider, pick it u and chuck it outside like a man lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> where can us simple folk get a hold of these strains...would there be a site like breedersboutique?


Found this one the other day randomly, seems like they got some interesting stuff
http://firestax.co.uk/shop/index.php


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

I actually bookmarked that after U posted it haha.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Eskobar is killing it with the underground scene mate , one of the best breeders i know ... he does it for the passion not the money ....
> Bodhi is another one that knocks it out the park along with Exotic , dynasty , Glitch genetics , OGraskel ......
> 
> underground scene is killing it compared to the bigger names


Spot on with the breeders man


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone fancy a game of chicken? lol

[video=youtube;gjl07tunWsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjl07tunWsY[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Found this one the other day randomly, seems like they got some interesting stuff
> http://firestax.co.uk/shop/index.php


i never knew this place existed then i clicked on the forums and i know probably 90% of the users in there LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i never knew this place existed then i clicked on the forums and i know probably 90% of the users in there LOL


Ifound it completely by chance in another thread on the site an thought id keep it for future reference as some tasty looking strains on there


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

id piss myself if the guy got out that tank and uzi'ed the fuck out those people then screamed "fuckin jo vo's"" LMAO


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

i actually spent hours researching if the universe was finite or infinite the other night LOL .... just some random information i might need to pluck out the brain at some point haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

I've got everything here to start a grow and some nice beans to crack Lol fuck if I wasn't para it'd be set up now in my room with some billberrys on the go lol....how's them baby's lookin Gaz


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got everything here to start a grow and some nice beans to crack Lol fuck if I wasn't para it'd be set up now in my room with some billberrys on the go lol....how's them baby's lookin Gaz


whats billberry ? 

silly billy comin out with bullshit again ?? LOL (i can imagine him saying it now LOL)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> whats billberry ?
> 
> silly billy comin out with bullshit again ?? LOL (i can imagine him saying it now LOL)


Lol...supposedly DJ shorts blueberry x amnesia won them in a competition mate their regs but I can't wait to crack em


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol...supposedly DJ shorts blueberry x amnesia won them in a competition mate their regs but I can't wait to crack em


you know what i was just looking at a pack of DJ shorts blueberry x amnesia i have here LMAO 
There also by Eskobar.. are yours TGA mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got everything here to start a grow and some nice beans to crack Lol fuck if I wasn't para it'd be set up now in my room with some billberrys on the go lol....how's them baby's lookin Gaz


1 is looking a bit floppy and limp m8 but the other one seems to be doing fine, no sign of roots yet buts its only been a few days, they got a little stressed with being moved about the other day but hopefully its all good u shud get at least 1 and u can just clone from that m8. i dont have my clone tent setup now after all the hassle the other night i chucked all my shit into flower, so the prop is just under a small 45w cfl in my room but that shud be kl for 2 cuts.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers Gaz your a star man nice 1 I'm sure I'll be able to bush 1 out no problem  get the old green thumb out the draw [email protected] they just came in a baggy marked billlberry that's all Lol so I haven't a clue they could be owt lmao I doubt it tho their small very sativa looking


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

worst scenario mate is these dont root and i take a load more cuts and send u them nxt day delivery already in jiffy pellets just need to root them urself, but hopefully not.
i just dont have the time to setup the other tent right now and i dont really need it as shutting up soon for my holiday in a cpl months


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

QQ x Livers update pics, roughly 2 wks 12/12, had a bit of an N def which its bouncing back from lol, will take pics of the others tomorrow or when i can be arsed lol



View attachment 2977390View attachment 2977391View attachment 2977392View attachment 2977393View attachment 2977394View attachment 2977395View attachment 2977396


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

just went and snapped a cpl pics, heres how they are looking just now mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sure they'll be fine if ones still stood strong im sure she'll pull thru mate they need fuck all light anyways do they mate I hope one makes it anyway I'll pray to the ganja gods for her lmao

Aye they look sweet gazza mate sound as a pound...fingers crossed aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Me tents lovley aswell man nice thick quality material not rubbery like them dr120s bargain for £57

Oh and sae their lookin sweet mate 2 weeks in should have some nice buds at the end mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Me tents lovley aswell man nice thick quality material not rubbery like them dr120s bargain for £57
> 
> Oh and sae their lookin sweet mate 2 weeks in should have some nice buds at the end mate


Well lets hope so eh? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol ain't it mad how this plant has us under the thumb we do everything for her Lol she wants it she gets it we risk all sorts for our Mary Jane don't we its mad just for one little plant man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ain't it mad how this plant has us under the thumb we do everything for her Lol she wants it she gets it we risk all sorts for our Mary Jane don't we its mad just for one little plant man


....but for 5....lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ain't it mad how this plant has us under the thumb we do everything for her Lol she wants it she gets it we risk all sorts for our Mary Jane don't we its mad just for one little plant man



it aint just a plant mate, its a way of life...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

still no Rambo?? that been a cpl nights aint it, not like that cunt not to have summit to say about someone or something lmao 

and has anyone heard from Imc yet? been a month since i heard from him getting a bit worried for the big guy now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

sae u still needing that 4" fan mate? now ive shut the clone tent i got 2 sitting there that work perfect, happy to send u one mate if u need it, can get it in the post tomorrow if u let me know,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

True that Gaz I'll never stop I'll be a ganja grandad lol....Yeh IMC has gone AWOL ain't he I hope alls good too but in this game owt can happen in a split second man...think rambos in a world of oblivion mate lmao he rang earlier couldn't make a word of it out !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

hahaha that sounds like sambo lol, 
yeah hope the big cunt is ok after the double hydro setup in his loft, think sambo had his number so was gonna ask him to call and see if all was gd,

and i'll be the same mate sittig in my rocking chair as a 70 year old man puffing on my weed pipe,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> sae u still needing that 4" fan mate? now ive shut the clone tent i got 2 sitting there that work perfect, happy to send u one mate if u need it, can get it in the post tomorrow if u let me know,


If you could that would be fantastic thank you mate, wont have the money to pay ya the postage back till the 1st Feb tho mate now im a jobless bum lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Ain't it mate he had a big hydro set.up.on the go didn't he fuck knows I'm sure we'll catch wind of it soon...Yeh dam strait showing these young lads his to do it when there smoking there crazy space hash or something lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hahaha that sounds like sambo lol,
> yeah hope the big cunt is ok after the double hydro setup in his loft, think sambo had his number so was gonna ask him to call and see if all was gd,
> 
> and i'll be the same mate sittig in my rocking chair as a 70 year old man puffing on my weed pipe,


Was just gonna say has no-one got his phone number lol,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If you could that would be fantastic thank you mate, wont have the money to pay ya the postage back till the 1st Feb tho mate now im a jobless bum lol


thats kl m8, but i will need to send it the cheapest way possible so will be 2nd class, but i will put it in a plain box and wrap it, it just a fan anyway so wont be any worries. just email me with an addy and i'll let ya know when i get it sent off 2morro.
and dont worry bout the postage m8, i'll sort it, dont want paying back


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Eskobar is killing it with the underground scene mate , one of the best breeders i know ... he does it for the passion not the money ....
> Bodhi is another one that knocks it out the park along with Exotic , dynasty , Glitch genetics , OGraskel ......
> 
> underground scene is killing it compared to the bigger names


Yep have heard good stuff about him and bodhi. Got some bodhi seeds here myself that I don't think have been released yet. Not popped em yet but I will give them a try at some point.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Picking up some smoke tomorrow at last, lemon haze x og kush. Not seen it yet but the guy only ever grows dank. Sorta tempted to post someone abit just to see what they make of it. If it comes as good as anything I've had from him before. Not mine so can't really brag but can possibly getting cuts from him. Never asked cause he dont know I grow but think he would.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats kl m8, but i will need to send it the cheapest way possible so will be 2nd class, but i will put it in a plain box and wrap it, it just a fan anyway so wont be any worries. just email me with an addy and i'll let ya know when i get it sent off 2morro.
> and dont worry bout the postage m8, i'll sort it, dont want paying back


thank you very much mate much appreciated but are you sure you dont want the postage back mate? Will e-mail you an addy now mate cheers


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Haven't seen Mr Badgers for a while either, any one know if Del is still about ? I liked following his grows .a bit mongalized tonight, sucked up most of that gear I got last night.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

That Mr badger is always lurking about Lol...ain't seen del for ages nothing on his tube channel either he used to post some crazy videos man...aye I'm Mongoled too think I'm gonna hit the sack now


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Haven't seen Mr Badgers for a while either, any one know if Del is still about ? I liked following his grows .a bit mongalized tonight, sucked up most of that gear I got last night.


If you are on about Del6666 from the 12/12 thread I believe he moved to another site a year or so ago, havent seen him around the site in well over a year personally but that dont mean he aint around or just changed username lol, pity coz he was always a good laugh n helped ppl out, also the reason i started growing 12/12FS all those years ago lmao

Also if i remember rightly there are members in the Club600 thread that still talk to him occasionally on the other site so might be worth n ask round in there


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That Mr badger is always lurking about Lol...ain't seen del for ages nothing on his tube channel either he used to post some crazy videos man...aye I'm Mongoled too think I'm gonna hit the sack now


Yes, he had some good shit going on right there, night Shawny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol I thought he meant delvite


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> thank you very much mate much appreciated but are you sure you dont want the postage back mate? Will e-mail you an addy now mate cheers


yeah im sure m8, it wont be much anyway i dont think, 
but if u feel the need to do something u can always send me a little sample when u chop ur QQxlivers, lol, once my exo is down in a week or so ur name is on a bud anyway m8 for ur generosity in the past.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Night boys sleep tight


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I thought he meant delvite


Lmao , I was , sae is not on our Chanel ! Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah im sure m8, it wont be much anyway i dont think,
> but if u feel the need to do something u can always send me a little sample when u chop ur QQxlivers, lol, once my exo is down in a week or so ur name is on a bud anyway m8 for ur generosity in the past.


Im sure I can rustle up something a bit better than that lol, how about samples of both that and the S.A.G.E.?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Haven't seen Mr Badgers for a while either, any one know if Del is still about ? I liked following his grows .a bit mongalized tonight, sucked up most of that gear I got last night.


badgers liked a post of mine earlier so think he's lurking somewhere mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That Mr badger is always lurking about Lol...ain't seen del for ages nothing on his tube channel either he used to post some crazy videos man...aye I'm Mongoled too think I'm gonna hit the sack now


lightweight


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

Right im gonna hit the sack, chat to yas all in the morning if you are outta ya wanking sacks lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol...actually I've just checked his channel he's still on that critical kush  fuck it gonna have another joint now and watch a few if his vids lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Night boys sleep tight


Night mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers Gaz, not b4 11 Sae ! Lol, nn ya crazy fools .


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning shit stabbers......rimmer pm mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 29, 2014)

Nothing like a good wake and bake


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Nothing like a good wake and bake


morning fellas, how was ur b'day welsh?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> morning fellas, how was ur b'day welsh?


A good one ta pal. Got fucking smashed, pretty much all weekend. Kept fitting occaisonal sly doob in between drinks. Was ruined by 4pm on Sunday afternoon. 

Good shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it just me or is the like tab gone? 
I could never mix drink n smoke mate, always felt the affects ten fold.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuckin broke down wot a day its gonna be lmao mornin all I see a few av shit the bed lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning all

@lemon not got any PM`s or E-mails from ya mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lmao still fuckin waitin for this cunt to turn up in the terminator good job I get down time for this bollox


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 29, 2014)

morning fags ... just woke up to a full english in bed  
whats the missus after?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i didnt say what the seeds were ... put if people dont want them then fine  no ones pm'ed me so i take it they dont .....


you dunno wer the fucking postbox is anyways...lol.


soz couldnt resist hahaha


fuking woke up at 1.30am this morning, got dressed had breakfeast and did all teh lundry, put my coat on to go get sum doffee and fags, hen realised was half one.


fuksake man lmao


a lads just ung me asing for 100 cuts, im like wt u taking piss, hes lie no but if u can get me 20

hel pay 5ers for em (not clone onlys obiovulsy) he dont cae what they are so if anyone has any ready to go lemmi know il get u sum cash for em its ther waiting, of=r if u have cuts and now smoke im sure id get u smoke for em instead, like is ai dnot for me but if anyone has nay then thers sum coin ther,


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 29, 2014)

I want a full english................ in bed............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> I want a full english................ in bed............


hard to fid full english ANYTHIG nowadays, all half breeds and yokels like that sjawney fella and that chedder yokel carachter


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 29, 2014)

Time for a monch I think!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha what ya doin tyna go.shop at that time ya wierdo lol...ya cheeky fucker haha round here its high 5 round your ends its gimme 6 lmao...anyways proper shitty day today round here pissin it down man wet as bazzas knickers when he sees a Shetland pony lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

morning reprobates,

titanium nail and a blow torch on order, thermos and butane to follow and i'm making shatter  slate xmas pressie to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Have fun don I can't wait to get one myself ...have u seen them d nails that heat through electric no torch or nothing its just ready to go all the time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

i want the added fire risk.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

@sae. Posted that fan about an hour ago mate. Was only 90p difference between 1st & 2nd so just sent it 1st class so shud be with u by Friday I would imagine.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh its more exciting ain't it watching it glow red Lol I suppose its part of the art of dabbin..I just hot knife mine over a bong until I can make a nice big patty that's when I'm.getting a nice rig  can't wait to make some.bubble hash aswell its been ages man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

i just got that bong o fthat lad, he kept teh bowl for teh dabs as i dont use em but gave me the bit for the bud has little tiny glass Y shape gase things


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't make that much concentrate for the bong, usually goes in oil to a mate or in my e cig pen thing. might buy one of those mini extinguishers just to be safe mind lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

So he took the nail and gave u a bowl for it instead Yeh...u can buy the nails glass ones are pretty cheap but the best are titanium like dons getting or ceramic ones...give it me lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't make that much concentrate for the bong, usually goes in oil to a mate or in my e cig pen thing. might buy one of those mini extinguishers just to be safe mind lol.


Haha Yeh gotta be safe mate I made my.bho outside in my shed Lol...I'd love to run a good few oz of buds one day and make a load but in don't know if I could sell any its too.precious lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

i wouldn't waste bud on it the return is no good. unless your going to do a whole crop. then who you going to flog it to!? trim and popcorn all the way. i've got a porch i can butane in thankfully so no nosey neighbours. thought the hissing sound is canny loud lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

its not a titanium pin its glass he heats the puts the bowl over it with th edab on a pin

free is free, bowt the size of a bear can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

nice, i've wanted a piece solely for oil. with a showerhead or inline perc.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeh I'd only do that if I had a shit load of bud like stuff dreams are made of Lol...don't look bad that ice what size are the connectors? U can tell its had a bit of oil blazed on it u wanna get that reclaimed with some iso Lol or warm olive oil then you'll have cannabis infused olive oil lol

Pissed off the like buttons gone what's that all about?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

better for scale its a weird thing tho we rthe smoke goe sinto the water like a glass ring with holes in ats submersed in the water.. im no pipe expert but looks and tatses gravty

tha gauses are glass weird never seen owt like it,, ahhh m gettin old

and its only ever had dabs thru it, never had as he says LEAF thru it only dabs lol till i got it that it


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Slh filling in nicely ill start pk next friday!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

radgieboom super you fuckin alchy! hahahahaaa

that's a showerhead perc in the bottom mate where d'ya get it? link?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

just took the wife out for a pub lunch, fucking stuffed now tho had a mighty mixed grill, time for a nice fat J and chill for a bit b4 the kids get home from school.

oh and i just ordered another 5L of iso today so will be making some qwiso at the weekend


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Mighty mixed grill aye I could just batter one of them now or a nice chicken and ribs or something mmm mmmmm...
How do u smoke your qwiso gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mighty mixed grill aye I could just batter one of them now or a nice chicken and ribs or something mmm mmmmm...
> How do u smoke your qwiso gaz?


i either bong it or top a joint off with it mate, aint got none of they dabber things u lot are on about, got about an oz of good quality trim and some popcorn buds so hoping i can get a good G or 2 of iso from that, then will have a load more shit to make it with in a week or 2 when i chop the rest of the girls, but gonna be using half of that for bubble as well.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

whats going on with the "like" button disappearing, was there last night when i was on?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Ye man u should get a gram or 2 off that mate ...I used to smoke mine on the bong then I thought I'd hot knife it on the bong one day and it makes it taste soooooo much better its unreal.mate if u can smoke your bong without holding it do a hot knife on it trust me you'll never put a flame to it again 

I know its weird it not being there aint it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

hahah you whipper snappers lol. i remember when you could negatively rep someone nevermind poke them or whatever you facebook nancies do. lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ye man u should get a gram or 2 off that mate ...I used to smoke mine on the bong then I thought I'd hot knife it on the bong one day and it makes it taste soooooo much better its unreal.mate if u can smoke your bong without holding it do a hot knife on it trust me you'll never put a flame to it again
> 
> I know its weird it not being there aint it lol


i'll give it a try this time with the hot knifes m8 see what all the fuss is about lol. im trying to find a better method of making it without any heat mats or anything as i dont have them, all my previous times ive just let the alcohol evaporate then scrapped it up into a little ball and stored it in the freezer till i needed it, but i wanna try get it nice and thin this time so i can see how clear it is rather than rolled into a ball as it goes brown when u do that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol don negative rep would be good sometimes haha bet could stir up a ruckus [email protected] Gaz if u havnt got a little heater use a hot water bath mate boiling water in a roasting tray and sit your pyrex or plate in it,works a treat man...then when u scrape it up into a ball put it on some parchment paper then back on the heat on the water and let it liquefy for about 10 mins then fold the paper over and butterfly the oil get it really thin keep it on heat for another 5 mins then whack it in the freezer mate = nice thin clear qwiso mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrYTN7V74JI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Not a bad video apart from I.like to strain mine in the freezer but its the basic jist of it mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

@ Lemon PM


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just took the wife out for a pub lunch, fucking stuffed now tho had a mighty mixed grill, time for a nice fat J and chill for a bit b4 the kids get home from school.
> 
> oh and i just ordered another 5L of iso today so will be making some qwiso at the weekend


Put some pics up of ya process m8, ide like to see it .


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @sae. Posted that fan about an hour ago mate. Was only 90p difference between 1st & 2nd so just sent it 1st class so shud be with u by Friday I would imagine.


Ty mate very much appreciated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol don negative rep would be good sometimes haha bet could stir up a ruckus Lol...


yup that's why they removed it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol don negative rep would be good sometimes haha bet could stir up a ruckus [email protected] Gaz if u havnt got a little heater use a hot water bath mate boiling water in a roasting tray and sit your pyrex or plate in it,works a treat man...then when u scrape it up into a ball put it on some parchment paper then back on the heat on the water and let it liquefy for about 10 mins then fold the paper over and butterfly the oil get it really thin keep it on heat for another 5 mins then whack it in the freezer mate = nice thin clear qwiso mate


i'll give that a try this weekend m8 see how it goes



bazoomer said:


> Put some pics up of ya process m8, ide like to see it .


i did that with my last attempt m8 but will post pics of this try as well over the weekend at some point



Saerimmner said:


> Ty mate very much appreciated


no worries m8, glad i cud help.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawny when u say parchment paper do u mean grease proof baking paper?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> shawny when u say parchment paper do u mean grease proof baking paper?


Yes mate sorry.its all them yank vids I watch Lol grease proof paper is the stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

@Lemon E-mail


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes mate sorry.its all them yank vids I watch Lol grease proof paper is the stuff


That's what I thought lol, fuck up wit ya "parchment "paper Shawny ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha I know shameful ain't it mate don't know what was going thru my mind...c'mon Gaz play them baby's some sweet sweet music my fingers are twitchy lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

Popping out to get lil un from school bk soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope the weather ain't like it is here shits pretty brisk lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice one i thot it was grease proof, 
I'm doing my best mate they shud hopefully root in the next week.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

No worry man there's a company I think its called oil slick.And they make all different screens and papers for oils and waxes and all that good stuff

http://oilslickpad.com/products/


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 29, 2014)

Afternoon all, jus been on a 140 mile grow shop run  dunno why but I don't like the idea of ordering coco online lol. Got my 6.5lt pots for next run and a new shitty clip on fan.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Bloody ell mate that's a bit of a trek ain't it man I'm lucky I have 2 local about 10 mins away...know what u mean about online ordering tho Lol knock on the door geezer stood there with 3 bags of coco next to him lmao you'd shit yer sen wouldn't ya


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah mate, there is one in the town I'm living in but I had a fall out with a guy that worked there so gotta take a 70 mile run to Preston lol. Yeah I don't mind ordering most stuff online but like ya say, you don't want 150lt of coco being brought to ya doorstep by postman pat lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 29, 2014)

Where the fuck has the like button gone? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Its been abolished by the looks of it mate....worked in Preston for months stayed at guys thatched hamlet Lol what a dead town that place is aye


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hope the weather ain't like it is here shits pretty brisk lol


Pissing down as normal n 45mins there n back lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Man all those things are discretely packaged. Im in the shit end of nowhere 2 n order everything online...even dog n cat food.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon all, jus been on a 140 mile grow shop run  dunno why but I don't like the idea of ordering coco online lol. Got my 6.5lt pots for next run and a new shitty clip on fan.


Try Fertile Fibre shop mate, ordered coco from em before in 9L bricks an come wrapped in bout 4 layers of thick plastic n looked n felt like a PC tower being delivered til u opened it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Where the fuck has the like button gone? Lol


I started a thread in the support forum for it if you would like to go add any comments/abuse lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah mate it is, "the arsehole of the north west" lol. Yeahs guys is a bit outa the way, big place tho. I was dicking a bird that went to that equestrian collage behind guys, some proper tidy toffee birds there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/meet-the-two-guys-trying-to-set-up-cannabis-cafes-in-the-uk?utm_source=vicefb


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Try Fertile Fibre shop mate, ordered coco from em before in 9L bricks an come wrapped in bout 4 layers of thick plastic n looked n felt like a PC tower being delivered til u opened it lol


That sounds alright. Mite save me a mahoosive fucking drive lol. I always think that coco will jus be delivered wrapped in a bin bag lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Yeah mate it is, "the arsehole of the north west" lol. Yeahs guys is a bit outa the way, big place tho. I was dicking a bird that went to that equestrian collage behind guys, some proper tidy toffee birds there lol


Yes I know the one it had a bar there called the stumble inn lmao I know we stumbled out a few times and Yeh fanny everywhere for such a small place.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> That sounds alright. Mite save me a mahoosive fucking drive lol. I always think that coco will jus be delivered wrapped in a bin bag lol.


Well I oreder 20x 9L blocks(180L), cost me about £15`ish an was delivered to me door in less than 2days an there is no way on earth you woulda been able to tell what was in the package, would recommend em in an instant. Also they will send you out a free sample of the coco before you order in case you wanna do your own tests on it or anything

http://www.fertilefibre.com/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

i wont ever use them coco blocks again, ther cheap for a reason, ther sludgy and naff, make sure u mix it up well with other shit,


that is all im flying at the news i had today so everyfucker can SUK MY SALTY BALLS!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wont ever use them coco blocks again, ther cheap for a reason, ther sludgy and naff, make sure u mix it up well with other shit,
> 
> 
> that is all im flying at the news i had today so everyfucker can SUK MY SALTY BALLS!!!!


What news ya get mate? anything interesting?

Also where the blocks from FF? I know a lot of the cheap ones on ebay are heavily salt contaminated but the ones from FF are used by at least 5-6 of my mates an they grow better looking weed with it than quite a few of the members on this thread lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

My mate that lives in the next block to me had that asbestos check today( the one i might get soon that im worried about) n when I asked him bout what ares they wanted into I certainly didnt get the reply I was hoping for

"Yer they checked everywhere.

The floor tiles under the carpet and kitchen. In the cupboard's, under the sink, under the bath, in the bedrooms. Around the heat exchanger in the toilet at the back of the boiler, everywhere."

Fuck, fuck fuck n cunting fuck


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 29, 2014)

Canna coco pro for me man, perlite from b n q. 

I always wash my perlite with like 2 5l bottles ph'd.

Canna pro is consistent too.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

About the likes disappearing.....

*sunni* 





Global Moderator *Mr. Ganja*












































   Join DateJul 2008
Posts14,304










[h=2]




Like button temp disabled.[/h] I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting 
"* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
*
Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.

He is trying to fix the picture issue as well so hopefully that will be up and running again soon.

Thank you everyone for being patient , we are working on getting this resolved for you!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> My mate that lives in the next block to me had that asbestos check today( the one i might get soon that im worried about) n when I asked him bout what ares they wanted into I certainly didnt get the reply I was hoping for
> 
> "Yer they checked everywhere.
> 
> ...


Just ignore them when they chap ur door mate. Or if they see/hear u in answer and say ur house sitting for a month while the tenant is on holiday and u don't feel comfortable letting them in to go thru the house that isn't even urs lol. 

Worth a try mate I've used they excuses myself before to good success


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just ignore them when they chap ur door mate. Or if they see/hear u in answer and say ur house sitting for a month while the tenant is on holiday and u don't feel comfortable letting them in to go thru the house that isn't even urs lol.
> 
> Worth a try mate I've used they excuses myself before to good success


Yeah well ive got bout 6-7 weeks roughly until these are done, have held off on cracking any new seeds til i know whats going on with this.

Cant use the house sitting excuse as with our council there is a clause in the contract that you have to notify em in writing if you are going away for more than 7 days or get fined etc if they find out

What I think im gonna do is pop into the council office an jus say something like " my mate lives in next block n had asbestos check n all the workers are smart dressed english managers n bulgarian workers all with company high vis vests on but we have had a scruffy looking bloke with a pikey accent with no I.D. asking to get into our property to do the same check could you just confirm he is genuine an if we are even due a check? etc" and see what they let slip, 

They may just give us a bit more idea of whats going on n when etc


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's worth a try mate ain't it u might get some more info if u ask them,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It's worth a try mate ain't it u might get some more info if u ask them,


Thats what im thinking, gotta pop in there anyway to complain about the junkie bitch below me anyways lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Just decided to make a bit of qwiso forgot I had a few bits to use so fuck it gave it all a wash someones gonna be hot knifing tonight lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

i g
had my asbestos check, if u have atrtex check and see if its pre 1990 if so it will ned checking in 3 diffrent spots, next, floor tiles the only ones that contain it are them black slate ooking ones wat are always fucked down the edge of yal hallway its like 0.0000001% but its ther and they removed them and put them creamy ones down,

it is wht it is, 

yeh rim some wikid news, not going into it in here but im a happy happy guy, well will be very VERY soon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Are u getting a viginal operation to give you a fanny?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Are u getting a viginal operation to give you a fanny?


LMFAO !, I want one of them so I can finger me sen stupid !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha I knew your ears would.prick up baz lmao...if I had a fanny I strap a matress to me back I'd be a reet little slag with a minge like a hippos yawn lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Few qwiso production pics....


Should finished in about 2 hours


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i g
> had my asbestos check, if u have atrtex check and see if its pre 1990 if so it will ned checking in 3 diffrent spots, next, floor tiles the only ones that contain it are them black slate ooking ones wat are always fucked down the edge of yal hallway its like 0.0000001% but its ther and they removed them and put them creamy ones down,
> 
> it is wht it is,
> ...


Well if ya fancy divulging you got my e-mail lol, regardles of whether ya do or not congrats on ya news whatever it is, bout time someone in here had some good news


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks lovely and clear that shawny post a pic of the finished product m8 let's see how pure u got it this time, I'm gonna be doing a small batch tomorrow as soon as my ISO arrives lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheers man Yeh I will do mate its taking forever to evap tho...haha Yeh its fun to make aint it and you don't need a great deal to.make some really nice hash oil


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers man Yeh I will do mate its taking forever to evap tho...haha Yeh its fun to make aint it and you don't need a great deal to.make some really nice hash oil


U don't use any heat to evaporate Shawny ?, or a fan or owt ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

Quiet in here tonight

Anyone heard from Jay yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

@Lemon E-mail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> U don't use any heat to evaporate Shawny ?, or a fan or owt ?


Yeh I have it on a little electric heater mate but no fan just cooling down now 

@ sae Yeh it is ain't it.....think rambo might be ur best bet mate I tried emailing jay but it didn't even send??


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I have it on a little electric heater mate but no fan just cooling down now View attachment 2978286
> 
> @ sae Yeh it is ain't it.....think rambo might be ur best bet mate I tried emailing jay but it didn't even send??


Does anyone in here know in real life or live near him? might be worth giving his house a knock if so lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't got a clue mate knowing these lot they'd only go round in full disguise lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I haven't got a clue mate knowing these lot they'd only go round in full disguise lol


Lol I'd give him a shout if I had a number or addy for him, don't wanna think the big guy has been done over in any way he was a sound cunt. I miss all his random lady part pics lmao been a while since I seen some decent vag on this thread


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh the big cunt he was chuckin pics of the old cherry pie on werent he lol...u can't help but to think the worse can ya I say I'm sure he's alright but u never know do ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 29, 2014)

ive emailed him with no reply, even to his new email,
fingers x;d;

hey shawn seen that dik on FB thinking my bing is a crakc pipe, fukit idyot


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 29, 2014)

His plants would have been a couple of weeks in flower by now......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

all finished  

Yeh ice Lol some folk are daft arnt they......u never know heigjt just be lying low for a while ur sumthin fuck knows?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> His plants would have been a couple of weeks in flower by now......



Yeah ah but he ain't been on in over a month so if he got caught back then they wud still have been small and in veg,
i hope the best for him, maybe he's just taking a break and will pop back in one day like wtf was all the fuss about cunts I was smashing the misses back doors in and I got some stamina fuckers lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

Who we talking about ?, @ Shawny , that's looking good m8, I can see the golden goodness !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

IMC mate Jaydog he gone AWOL man....cheers dude its smells fucking gorgeous


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> IMC mate Jaydog he gone AWOL man....cheers dude its smells fucking gorgeous


Ahhh , oh fuck, hope he's all good, as I do all of you. Enjoy the fruits of yer labour m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 29, 2014)

Talking of AWOL , where's Z ? Not heard him 4 a few days , hope he's having a nice time somewhere !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ya gotta love the galaxy s4 for its camera I neva thought it was any good untill I learnt how to use it lol abit more practise and ill be abke to do the cunt justice lmao look at the thc on these fuckers tho ya can see the shrooms on the fuckers which is fuckin groovey for a poxy fone lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Aye dropping like fly's Lol ....lookin sweet chedz is that slh? Lookin tasty tho


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

No bro the pistals give it away lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol I don't know then fuckin exo or sumthin haha....Yeh I'll tay a sample no problem cheers man lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey ya got it in the end lmao the pistals neva turn orange or brown mate they are opaque If ya look closely fuckin strange and always wondered why they are like it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuckin opaque is that in yam yam vocabulary lmao the 3rd pic you can really see the frost can't ya lookin nice man I can't wait to get hold of one I tell ye


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol yam yam talkvya fuckin monkey lol I had to look the word u ya cunt as its hard to describe lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha Yeh I can see what u mean tho mate there a really.light colour ain't they how long they got left lookin like there stackin that weight on


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yh mate still 3wks left I reckon might be2 fuck knows they come down wen they come down lol aint really fussy with dates if they look ready they am comin down if not ill leave for another wk! Yh bro anythin between 5-7.5wks the growth on the fuckers am crazy tbf it has nt put fuck all on yet lol and already needs supporting lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeh its a pain in the ass tying em up but at least yano that weights there I was gonna take everything round me bros and crack some seeds but fuck it I wanna do a full run of exo instead lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yh mate its addictive after ya see how it performs lol solid nugs cove in trichs and its a fuckin proper stinker wot more do ya want ow wait thats it top fuckin dollar haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like my kind a shizz mate can't beat a good money maker I bet it makes peng hash aswell one of me favorite strains is the old cheese


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its a pain in the ass tying em up but at least yano that weights there I was gonna take everything round me bros and crack some seeds but fuck it I wanna do a full run of exo instead lol



m8 my 1st exo is coming down next week and i have to say its the stinkiest tastiest smelling weed ive ever grown so far thank fuck i got another one 2 and a bit weeks in flower and another a few days into flower, u wont be disappointed, everytime im in the tent and move her a little the smell is unreal, im gonna make some hash from her to see how it is compared to seed strains hash.

just hope after my holiday in a few months one of the guys ive sent a cut out to is good enough to send me one back so i dont lose the strain after waiting so long to get it, especially now the guy that gifted me it has gone awol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeeeeh that sounds sweet man don't worry once I've vegged her out and cloned her I'm gonna buy a little tent to keep her in and hang on to it mate...so as long as all goes well I'll still have it matey


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeeeeh that sounds sweet man don't worry once I've vegged her out and cloned her I'm gonna buy a little tent to keep her in and hang on to it mate...so as long as all goes well I'll still have it matey



nice one m8, between urself and a few others i shud get her back no worries, just need to sort out getting the livers & psycho now and we're sorted eh mate? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh that's the one mate get the trio and ya laughing ain't ya its the psycho I'm most intrigued about mainly because I don't think I've ever had it Lol I need some a that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Yeh that's the one mate get the trio and ya laughing ain't ya its the psycho I'm most intrigued about mainly because I don't think I've ever had it Lol I need some a that lol



i was gifted a sample of all 3 from anther member in here a cpl months ago, but apart from that i dont think ive ever had any of the 3 clone only strains b4, i cant wait to try my own attempt at the exo see how it compares to the very good sample i got.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 29, 2014)

Night lads we ll talk tomoz !!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i was gifted a sample of all 3 from anther member in here a cpl months ago, but apart from that i dont think ive ever had any of the 3 clone only strains b4, i cant wait to try my own attempt at the exo see how it compares to the very good sample i got.


What was your fave out if all 3? I've had the livers I've had exo cheese but god knows if it was the co Lol...well I'm.just.having another j then its off to the sack for me I'm smashed Lol

C bit.chedz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What was your fave out if all 3? I've had the livers I've had exo cheese but god knows if it was the co Lol...well I'm.just.having another j then its off to the sack for me I'm smashed Lol
> 
> C bit.chedz


well my samples were from someone on here im sure u know who i mean and all 3 were top notch but my personal fave for the smell, taste and overall smoke was the exo, but i want to grow all 3 myself before i make my mind up properly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeh man think I know who matey....that's good then if its owt like I think its gonna be there gonna love it round here mate haha

Right I'm off man see bit


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

sleepings cheating lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sleepings cheating lol


easy said when you been feeding urself full of proper ye cunt, I agree tho, sleeping and eatings cheating lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

it is rather nice not speedy at all just that pure happy eurphoric coke buzz, i just mixd the last of it wit some ket hmmmm


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

just went mcds wrecked, was marving n is the only place open was buzzing hard in the gave the yng girl a 5er tip, she lookd at me like i was made lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just went mcds wrecked, was marving n is the only place open was buzzing hard in the gave the yng girl a 5er tip, she lookd at me like i was made lol


Ya flash cunt &#128527;


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just went mcds wrecked, was marving n is the only place open was buzzing hard in the gave the yng girl a 5er tip, she lookd at me like i was made lol


Ya fuckin kill me lad lmfao looked at me like I was made lol fuckin goldie locks


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not breakfast sambs but its keepin me warm lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any1 got snow its fuckin flakey down these ways! And no sambo not behind yr eyes lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> View attachment 2978851
> 
> Not breakfast sambs but its keepin me warm lol


Chilli, 4 breakfast !, my arshole would be prolapsed by lunch !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2014)

You've a gift with words baz, a true poet haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Chilli, 4 breakfast !, my arshole would be prolapsed by lunch !


Baz it was the bollox lol no fuckin heatin in this fuckin wagon haha soon got me cockles warm lol im fuckin froze again now tho lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

so hungover i had to go straight to spoons for a breaky. made me feel better for about 15 minutes. now the swede ache bounce has begun proper.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol don always the way haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

only went round to sort the stag do update, took all of 10 minutes to write some guff on facebook then the next 5 hours getting banjo'd. were bad influences on each other.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

God help ya on ya stag do night lol we all av to meet up sometime lol a few jars and the best in drugs we can get lol ill bring the bone lmfao u can bring the newcastle browns sambo can bring some proper sae can bring mdma and gaz and baz can bring some ket and ganj between em shauny is nt allowed as the filth will be there before we get started and zed can bring some pills lolif ive nissed any1 you ll av to bring somethin not on the list haha lmao fuck ne we would all be locked up like animals haha sound like a good night tbf haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so hungover i had to go straight to spoons for a breaky. made me feel better for about 15 minutes. now the swede ache bounce has begun proper.


I've never been in spoons, been past the one by me & it's like Jeremy Kyles waiting room !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> God help ya on ya stag do night lol we all av to meet up sometime lol a few jars and the best in drugs we can get lol ill bring the bone lmfao u can bring the newcastle browns sambo can bring some proper sae can bring mdma and gaz and baz can bring some ket and ganj between em shauny is nt allowed as the filth will be there before we get started and zed can bring some pills lolif ive nissed any1 you ll av to bring somethin not on the list haha lmao fuck ne we would all be locked up like animals haha sound like a good night tbf haha


Can I bring a horse ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so hungover i had to go straight to spoons for a breaky. made me feel better for about 15 minutes. now the swede ache bounce has begun proper.


If its the spoons opposite the station then you will only make ya headache worse by going in there lmao, always well loud in there, specially in the morning with all the crackheads getting their 9am fix lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've never been in spoons, been past the one by me & it's like Jeremy Kyles waiting room !


`spoons in the morning is certainly an "experience" lmao, specially on dole day


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Can I bring a horse ?


eye but he aint avin nowt lmao



Saerimmner said:


> If its the spoons opposite the station then you will only make ya headache worse by going in there lmao, always well loud in there, specially in the morning with all the crackheads getting their 9am fix lmao


Sae ya sound like you speak from experience lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> `spoons in the morning is certainly an "experience" lmao, specially on dole day


Lol, I'm glad I'm T total m8, & a sad lonely cunt who doesn't do going out !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2014)

I worked for em years back, very well run business I must say.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I'm glad I'm T total m8, & a sad lonely cunt who doesn't do going out !


im the same mate, don't even smoke cigs anymore...just bong after bong haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> eye but he aint avin nowt


Looool , it's a she & was hoping for abit of cock by end of the night !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

look whats just arrived, ive chucked it and trim in the freezer, 2 hrs and its time to make sme qwiso


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im the same mate, don't even smoke cigs anymore...just bong after bong haha


Yes, I like just neat J's, but it's expensive if ya doing an oz a week ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Morning lmao ya cheeky fucker chedz did make me chuckle tho...well its fuckin freezin man just been out I'm chilled to the bones man fuck been up on that scaffold

Yes Gaz get on it my man


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> look whats just arrived, ive chucked it and trim in the freezer, 2 hrs and its time to make sme qwiso
> 
> View attachment 2978905


Go Gaz Go !, can u chuck link up for we're u got yer iso please m8, ta


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> God help ya on ya stag do night lol we all av to meet up sometime lol a few jars and the best in drugs we can get lol ill bring the bone lmfao u can bring the newcastle browns sambo can bring some proper sae can bring mdma and gaz and baz can bring some ket and ganj between em shauny is nt allowed as the filth will be there before we get started and zed can bring some pills lolif ive nissed any1 you ll av to bring somethin not on the list haha lmao fuck ne we would all be locked up like animals haha sound like a good night tbf haha


sounds like my weekends tbh. minus the special K like. 


bazoomer said:


> I've never been in spoons, been past the one by me & it's like Jeremy Kyles waiting room !


aye this one's just opened on one of the roughest streets in newcastle, and it's actually not full of radgies, as the local boozers are still cheaper  and they have a dress code.... nee scruffy trainers lmfao. 


Saerimmner said:


> If its the spoons opposite the station then you will only make ya headache worse by going in there lmao, always well loud in there, specially in the morning with all the crackheads getting their 9am fix lmao


that one's not too bad unless it's saturday or match day.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Go Gaz Go !, can u chuck link up for we're u got yer iso please m8, ta


no worries m8, i just get it on ebay, heres a link for the 5L bottle http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161122246420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I worked for em years back, very well run business I must say.


I worked for them for around 6-7 years, working at/covering about 35 pubs for em in that time n my experience of em was 50/50, business model is good but a lot of the staff are complete fucking morons an that only gets worse the higher up the chain you go lol

Example: My area manager decided that just by saying the Guinness pump was broken that would stop over 50pikeys wanting to come into the pub, it didnt n the pub duly got smashed up n 5 members of staff injured including the A/M lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> eye but he aint avin nowt lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Sae ya sound like you speak from experience lol


lol yup, although we never knew it til i joined this site i used to live less than 3 miles from don n used to drink in SOME of the same pubs lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like my weekends tbh. minus the special K like.
> 
> aye this one's just opened on one of the roughest streets in newcastle, and it's actually not full of radgies, as the local boozers are still cheaper  and they have a dress code.... nee scruffy trainers lmfao.
> 
> that one's not too bad unless it's saturday or match day.


Things musta changed since i lived n worked there then lol, used to be one across from the station was the shithole early in the day n the one round the corner was always quiet in the morning and come lunchtime they used to swap places/clientele lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lmao ya cheeky fucker chedz did make me chuckle tho...well its fuckin freezin man just been out I'm chilled to the bones man fuck been up on that scaffold
> 
> Yes Gaz get on it my man


Its feckin freezin lad keeps snowin aswell lol nice just wot ya need 100ft up lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

well i woke up with no smoke left so decided to have a blast of that early 7 week big bang i chopped the other day, its still a little sticky in the middle of buds but its got a nice old school skunky smell & taste, and after my 1st J i would have to say its pretty strong as well, can feel my eyes getting heavy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

Twat shud have got himself a better filter lol http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/polish-pot-smoker-admits-farming-3091172


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Things musta changed since i lived n worked there then lol, used to be one across from the station was the shithole early in the day n the one round the corner was always quiet in the morning and come lunchtime they used to swap places/clientele lol


still the same but toon's gone a bit more upmarket. still a few dive bars but they're being bought out and made into tidy boozers.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds nice gazza u canna beat smoking ya own can ya makes it just that bit more satisfying Lol I bet your gaggin to do that qwiso ain't ya 

Fuckin 100ft up I'd be clung to rail shaking like a shitting dog with piss dribbling out me trousers lmao fuck that did window fitting for a year when i was about 16 since then I can't stand heights


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheers Gaz, lol Don, tidy trainer dress code !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds nice gazza u canna beat smoking ya own can ya makes it just that bit more satisfying Lol I bet your gaggin to do that qwiso ain't ya
> 
> Fuckin 100ft up I'd be clung to rail shaking like a shitting dog with piss dribbling out me trousers lmao fuck that did window fitting for a year when i was about 16 since then I can't stand heights


Me 2 Shawny, I start shaking when I put me shoes on !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

shawn chuck that link up again for the qwiso vid on youtube u showed me yesterday, wanna try the hot water bath method this time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

i know i was pissing myself laughing when he told me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Me 2 Shawny, I start shaking when I put me shoes on !


Hahaha yer mad head does shoes on mean u gotta do something Yeh Lol



Garybhoy11 said:


> shawn chuck that link up again for the qwiso vid on youtube u showed me yesterday, wanna try the hot water bath method this time.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrYTN7V74JI&feature=youtube_gdata_player there ya go matey they got a little heat mat thing but its all.the same heats heat aye


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

cheers mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2014)

my days just get better n better


shanwn l ring ya soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

No probs gaz....Yeh Ice think 2014 is gonna be an alright year


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Twat shud have got himself a better filter lol http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/polish-pot-smoker-admits-farming-3091172


Fairplay to the lad he got away with 250hrs cs haha he is laughin all the way to the bank lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Lmao Yeh he could of got 450g we'll let them believe that jeez if only they knew....what did they say something like 20g per plant lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 30, 2014)

Saw some posts on coco.....poundland are currently selling 10ltrs of expandable potting soil.....

the keen eyes umongst you will realise soil does not come in exapandble form....if you look ok the back it says its 100%coco and us neutral and 100% filtered....i hate coco buy i have 50ltrs just incase......


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 30, 2014)

Why do you hate coco lemon ? It's bullet proof .


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 30, 2014)

It gets under ya nails....its slow (compaired to dwc) and i cant see the roots when i want......if in growing indoors i want to be able to control every aspect....


in other news new baby is on the way for me now birds at hospital with her mum.....

aaaaand im gunna be switching to sugar peak nutes.....no ones using them really but they preach organic hydro....and what little ive found people only say good shit.....

Dutch pro is good but i feel it seems to leave a slight chem taste which i can never get rid off.....

also in talking to verde wellness centre they have advised me the lemon taste and smell is best in soil practising true life organics.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck with ya new nipper m8, hope all goes well !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Aye congrats and all that lemon mate hope alls well for ya....I love coco mate its shaaaand....gets under your fingernails lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any1 av any links for a 240x240x200 grow tents cheap as lol I need 2 of the fuckers for a quick grow 4x600s in both with 2x10inch extractors not gonna be keepin tents only for a grow or 2 hence why I aint payin out ma teeth for the cunts lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 30, 2014)

Ta baz n bizzlle....

exo look on the bay or ask bizzle....

chopped the cut that never stops flowering at week 7.....
ran out of brown bags....using fresh mc donalds bags......i wish my big mac smelt like that lol....


----------



## Greengasm (Jan 30, 2014)

Alright fellas... Popped over for a read see what the crack is. Nice there is a UK thread fuck reading 11k pages tho!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 30, 2014)

Popped over.....from were...lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=120720942790

That's about the cheapest I can see ched


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

well the 1st iso run is evaporating just now, cant wait to sample this shiz, sorry baz forgot to take pics this time got too carried away lol, will be making some more later 2nite will get some pics of my method then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha go on gaz get it down yer mate I'm just tryna score a little bit of green now not lookin good man....u know 1st class recorded do u have to sign for it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah m8 u need to sign for any recorded delivery


----------



## Greengasm (Jan 30, 2014)

@LemonK I'm normally only on RIU when am looking for something in particular in stealth/micro section but working early tomo so have the day off. Spent this morn/dinner flicking through RIU and figured i'd just say harrrow.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Greengasm said:


> @LemonK I'm normally only on RIU when am looking for something in particular in stealth/micro section but working early tomo so have the day off. Spent this morn/dinner flicking through RIU and figured i'd just say harrrow.


Sorry , were not allowed to talk to you, unless u send us all half oz of yer finest immediately !


----------



## Greengasm (Jan 30, 2014)

You wouldn't want the smoke from round here fella. 60/q and average at best. Still a couple months out from having my own.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah m8 u need to sign for any recorded delivery


Ahh I'll have to send.him next door then I got something comin but I'm at fuckin cs 2morra unless i pull a sicky lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

Grats to ya lemon lad!

anyone for pudding?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 30, 2014)

Ta don.....

hahaha yes don....what a set off cherries...


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=120720942790
> 
> That's about the cheapest I can see ched


Lol got em mate was lookin at em earlier they are only for a few grows to get me bro back on his feet lol 30 in each oz an half off each and he ll be crackin! The things ya do for fam ay lol!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol got em mate was lookin at em earlier they are only for a few grows to get me bro back on his feet lol 30 in each oz an half off each and he ll be crackin! The things ya do for fam ay lol!!


Fuck me , wish u were my bro !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Grats to ya lemon lad!
> 
> anyone for pudding?
> View attachment 2979081


I'm like a dog with 2 dicks,. . . tits & creamy muck muck ! Mmmmmmm


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me , wish u were my bro !


He's a little cunt lmao but I love him


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm like a dog with 2 dicks,. . . tits & creamy muck muck ! Mmmmmmm


Just shared it with the misses on facefuck lol askin to see if I get that for puddin lol no reply yet haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Just shared it with the misses on facefuck lol askin to see if I get that for puddin lol no reply yet haha


Lol, if she's owt like mine , ya can fuckin whistle ! Lol, maybe 20 year ago, boy did we do some filthy shizz !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

hahah good luck with that one!


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

She asked me if the cream was real lmao im waitin for her to tell me to fuck off lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, if she's owt like mine , ya can fuckin whistle ! Lol, maybe 20 year ago, boy did we do some filthy shizz !


Snap mate lol she has just gave me the orders haha I said she's a spoil sport and neva surprises me anymore she said I could say the same aaboutme lol I said wot ya want me to walk in the room with cream and chocolate on me knob lmfao no reply haha she must be thinkin or she is bored of me hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

what have i started


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Don she said if I make it myself I can eat it off her lmao the chocolate off the knob did nt go down well lol she is on a diet haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

maybe breaky instead?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Don she said if I make it myself I can eat it off her lmao the chocolate off the knob did nt go down well lol she is on a diet haha


spose spraying your cock with 1-cal isn;t as appetising eh lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

minor edit, i got wrong off the mods last time i posted chuff....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Thought IMC was back then with all these gatty pics lol speed controller landed today works a treat man bargain for £6.80


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what have i started


Aye, wtf av u started ! Any 1 for sploshing ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol sploshing aye looks.like some freaky shit haha I'd use eggs lmao just peg em at em and watch em explode lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

She must be into it as I walked straight into this from work lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha quick get ya dick dipped in chocolate


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> She must be into it as I walked straight into this from work lol
> View attachment 2979210


If she's anything like my mrs, 4get pushing strawberries up her, use baked potatoes !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol baz ya cunt, I jus choked on mi naan bread lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 30, 2014)

Evening all


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

@gary you Fairy arrived safe and sound thank you mate, also extra thanks for the additional gift, cheers mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol lads im quite fuckin scared lol makes a change walkin into it haha some nights its like walkin into a dragons dungeon lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Never ceases to make us laugh does he aye lol.good ode bazza


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

He is a gooden mate reminds me of abit like sambo only I know there is only 1 of that mad fucker haha some top lads on here thats why ya get me on hear lol the grows am fuckin awful tho haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeh your right there defo some good lads on here man...aye sambos fuckin mad spoke to him the other night couldn't understand a word lmao....aye don't worry when I'm on it the grows will.start looking better mate haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha I fuckin hope it does shauny as lemon nearly made me cry the other wk lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @gary you Fairy arrived safe and sound thank you mate, also extra thanks for the additional gift, cheers mate


glad to hear it m8, that additional extra was just a little early chopped purple paralysis m8, its not great due to being chopped 2 weeks early but thot u might like a little bud, that fan any good for what ya needed m8?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm getting that purple paralysis of mi mate tomoz gaz. aswell as a bit of white widow and a bit of blue dream  
Shawny u ran blue dream didn't ya mate? What was the stoned like?
got a day off tomoz so gonna do a bit of re potting and some cloning.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Haha I fuckin hope it does shauny as lemon nearly made me cry the other wk lmfao


Hajaha Yeh they were.looking poor want they lmao bless him 



spooningbadgers said:


> I'm getting that purple paralysis of mi mate tomoz gaz. aswell as a bit of white widow and a bit of blue dream
> Shawny u ran blue dream didn't ya mate? What was the stoned like?
> got a day off tomoz so gonna do a bit of re potting and some cloning.


Aye from what I can remember it wasn't very blue tasting at all the haze completely took over taste and high wise mate....was a nice clear stone if i remember rightly made u get up and do stuff lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds alright to me mate, like my hazes. Could do with an uplifting smoke after binging out on this big Buddha tackle for the last few months.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeh was a nice smoke mate typical haze...I'm still a bit gutted tho cuz I selected my fave as a mother and cloned it but never got to try it as the Babylon carried it away for me the bastards it was the fruitiest smelling one aswell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

1st little batch of iso is ready, its by far my best and clearest yet, got anther lot evaporating now
and ive just toped a fat J with a nice little piece,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> glad to hear it m8, that additional extra was just a little early chopped purple paralysis m8, its not great due to being chopped 2 weeks early but thot u might like a little bud, that fan any good for what ya needed m8?


Yeah it was spot on perfect thank you mate , exactly what i needed cheeers, gna get it rigged up tomorrow when everyones out lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks yummy that does gaz nice 1...its another little hobby ain't it this qwiso making Lol and a good one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 30, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> She must be into it as I walked straight into this from work lol
> View attachment 2979210


think shes trying to tell u summert mate

but anwys

thats bullshit coz we all know u ginger yokels

A- dont wash
B- so fat u wouldnt even fit in that bath
c- edf dont know wat smell procuts are fo sure fool 

that is all.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

fuk I bin busy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh shit yeah, I forgot the fucking filth came snooping. Cunts ain't they lol
Looking good gaz. Never tried to make qwiso before. Mite have a shot myself when I get some trim.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha Yeh they are mate proper!! Here he is look alreet zedd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

it's the return that pisses me off, yeah i know it's concentrate but i want mountains of the stuff lol. next week am gonna make some shatter with the trim off this last run. got a few ounce of sugar leaf trim so should be a decent lump. fingers crossed. 

nee chance of me knocking boots tonight. missus has well got the hump


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Oooh Ahh don I'm sure you'll get a nice bit of a few oz have u got a proper glass tube and that? Aye mountains of it would be nice no matter how strong it is you soon get accustomed to it don't ya....nothing worst than when the Mrs is in a bad mood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

aye i have a glass tube but i'm going to use a thermos this time round, the tube wastes a fuck load of butane and has to be packed just right to evenly strip the thc off the matter. in the thermos you just mix it every 15 for an hour and jobs a goodun. i'm then going to reload the thermos with more trim and repeat. probably have to add a bit more butane to allow for evap. 

aye the missus has had to go back to uni/work to finish some experiment and she's cream crackered. 

just going to feed the girls and watch a flick in the scratcher i reckon.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome back Z, hope ya good, @gaz, looking good m8, nice one, can't wait to av a go me sen, @Don, u in the dog house m8 ?, @chedz,did she drown you m8?, or is ya japs eye full of custard ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

4get that Don, just read ya post, how ya using that thermos in ya butane extraction ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Ahh right you'll have to whack a few pics on of that process mate does it just stop ur evaporating so fast then?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

friend popped round with her 10 year old last nite he d bin feelin sick and feverish since eating mac d s this sat, ummmm first aid course I done or summin similar but I told her he had acute appendicitis wrote a quick letter to the docs and fuked them off to A n E this morning he was in emergency surgery and is recovering well, she text saying thanks.for .......fukin drama


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Dr zedd he got the meds you need


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

how u doin shawny, cs tmrw?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

actually I got a fridge with DMT in it, but its just a movie trailer at pg imo,,,,,ayahuasca is the full film and u r the star


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeh I'm sound mate how's u? Yep good old unpaid work 2morro can't beat it mate Lol..seems like its taking ages to get down the hours man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

cunting degrading making man a slave for growing medicine....cs is slave labour, pls sabotage it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha haha I like your discription mate when I've got some spare cash I want to get some of that bark mate and have a go at making some...the drink can't spell it Lol looks mad them sharmans love it don't they doesn't look too tasty tho

Aye shocking aint it man the only victim is me and my family after they did us over we'd be sweet now...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha haha I like your discription mate when I've got some spare cash I want to get some of that bark mate and have a go at making some...the drink can't spell it Lol looks mad them sharmans love it don't they doesn't look too tasty tho


ayahuasca looks smells and tastes like biobizz grow, the hardest thing about drinking ayahuasca is swallowing it, then theres the 5 hours of tripping to follow ha ha hold onto the floor time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Hahaha sound fun but phew biobizz grow shit that's gotta be hard to swallow Lol...how much D u got enough to sell a trip to a pg movie Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2014)

ha ha thing is with ayahuasca you are the trip....ur whole life etc...wild


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

it's simples really shawn, the thermos keeps shit warm same way it keeps it cool. the cup lid bit needs a small hole in to stop the job lot exploding and you just swish it about then filter it into something else and back into the re filled thermos flask.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha thing is with ayahuasca you are the trip....ur whole life etc...wild


Aye its suppose to last hours ain't it quite clever really how they worked out how to make it man was watching something on it the other night where as D is just a shirt thing ain't it ..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's simples really shawn, the thermos keeps shit warm same way it keeps it cool. the cup lid bit needs a small hole in to stop the job lot exploding and you just swish it about then filter it into something else and back into the re filled thermos flask.


Aye I'm.with ya mate just sort a like qwiso but with butane instead....might have to give that a whirl one day amongst a million other things I wanna do lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

aye i've wanted to make this shatter stuff for time, read up how relatively easy it is and got cracking. iso is lovely but i find it leaves a bit of an alcohol taste.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeh man true that no matter what I use strain wise its always got a similar taste to it....how u gonna purge it? Seen decent vac purges for about 100 squid or so


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Gallon-Tall-Stainless-Steel-Vacuum-Chamber-Kit-for-Degassing-Silicone-BHO-/271367719722?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item3f2ec6cb2a

There ya go mate £160 not a bad bit of kit id say..seen some really expensive ones took a while to find these


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

So what u do, go out & buy 20 cans of Newport lighter gas ?, done that b4 as a reckless teenager , but that was to sniff !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha the things u do as kids aye....it depends how much your doing think its about a can an oz? Not too sure tho tbf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

seen this and thought,....yeah we all thot that until we actually got married and had kids, then its once a week sex if she's in the mood sex lmao, thank fuck for pro's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Hahaha we dont give a fuck sex....fuck that when the kids ever busted in I've shit me sen Lol like getting caught by ya mam haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man true that no matter what I use strain wise its always got a similar taste to it....how u gonna purge it? Seen decent vac purges for about 100 squid or so


lol fuck that, i'm just going to heat it gently then mix it back to liquid with some ethanol then strain it through a coffee filter. smoked plenty bho that's not been purged or fannied about with. somethings got to kill you right?!


bazoomer said:


> So what u do, go out & buy 20 cans of Newport lighter gas ?, done that b4 as a reckless teenager , but that was to sniff !


aye bought 12 cans of newport for 30bar 


shawnybizzle said:


> Haha the things u do as kids aye....it depends how much your doing think its about a can an oz? Not too sure tho tbf


300ml a tin


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

fuck me this iso is strong, feel like my face is slowly melting and hanging down, ive bonged the rest o that 1st run which was 1.1g, onto the 2nd run now which i got 0.7 from, 
im sure the fact ive downed a full 12 case of budweiser aint helpin either lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha we dont give a fuck sex....fuck that when the kids ever busted in I've shit me sen Lol like getting caught by ya mam haha


When my son was 16, he came into my bedroom (thought he was out !) ,& caught me laying on the bed, bollock naked,trying to enlarge my tool with a cock pump , I jumped up ,trying to cover the machinery & said, "I thought u were out", he walked out shuting door behind him. Never mentioned it since.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha yer tight fucker I bet your minted aswell  aye seen plenty a vids tho that away you don't need a vac purge seen one guy who adds everclear to the butane as its nearly all evapt and it reacts mad and makes a really nice looking shatter man like the ones of medicinal alchemy DVD


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

What r them B extractors ? They use ? Like little tubes with screw top, they any good for extracting ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> When my son was 16, he came into my bedroom (thought he was out !) ,& caught me laying on the bed, bollock naked,trying to enlarge my tool with a cock pump , I jumped up ,trying to cover the machinery & said, "I thought u were out", he walked out shuting door behind him. Never mentioned it since.


Haha haha lmfao man poor lad he ain't ever forgetting that bless him hahaha....Yeh jumping up.grabbing a pillow or sumthin Lol I can imagine ya spread eagle having the time if your life


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That's the absolute shatter vid he uses those tubes baz...man there's sooo many ways ain't they but this bho is taking over and fucking fast man


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha haha lmfao man poor lad he ain't ever forgetting that bless him hahaha....Yeh jumping up.grabbing a pillow or sumthin Lol I can imagine ya spread eagle having the time if your life


Oh fuck , I was like Ivor the engine pumping away !, he turned out ok , apart from the nightmares.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck me this iso is strong, feel like my face is slowly melting and hanging down, ive bonged the rest o that 1st run which was 1.1g, onto the 2nd run now which i got 0.7 from,
> im sure the fact ive downed a full 12 case of budweiser aint helpin either lol


Go on Gaz ya demon get it down ya mate....its power ain't it man takes hash to whole new level


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> That's the absolute shatter vid he uses those tubes baz...man there's sooo many ways ain't they but this bho is taking over and fucking fast man


So what's best m8, using the iso or the gas ? What's the strongest ?, at the end of the day , I don't give 2 fucks what it looks like, I just wanna get smashed !, I've had oil made the Simpson way, v nice.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2014)

Works great until the lid starts being loose and squirts butane the wrong way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Lmao Ivan the engine feckin giyin it some welly lol.....Yeh I bet it comes back to him now and again he'll have u with it one day lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Works great until the lid starts being loose and squirts butane the wrong way.


I'm gonna blow me self up what ever way I do it, they don't call me Frank (as in Spencer) for fuck all !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao Ivan the engine feckin giyin it some welly lol.....Yeh I bet it comes back to him now and again he'll have u with it one day lmao


Don't think it affected him as much as when he walked in & caught me fisting his mother on the end of the bed !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> So what's best m8, using the iso or the gas ? What's the strongest ?, at the end of the day , I don't give 2 fucks what it looks like, I just wanna get smashed !, I've had oil made the Simpson way, v nice.


Tbh mate I've only had bho once and that was my first attempt but it was still strong as fuck like my qwiso getting better and that gets ya wrecked I rekon a good bho will beat qwiso from what I've seen...its just a little trickier to make mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 30, 2014)

Feckin ell it gets better my Mrs is looking at me gone out at me laughin at.me phone Lol anyway I'm done boys got to do my duties the morro night boys


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

just talked my little cousin into coming over to try some iso for 1st time 2morro, gonna get him fuked up he smokes about an 8th of weed evry 2 months and puts about 0.1 in a J if he's lucky, think i will need to have the video camera ready to catch this shit lmao

when i say little cousin he's 26 and about 5 stone heavier than me, so maybe not so little, just younger


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I think ile do the iso this run, night Shawny


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just talked my little cousin into coming over to try some iso for 1st time 2morro, gonna get him fuked up he smokes about an 8th of weed evry 2 months and puts about 0.1 in a J if he's lucky, think i will need to have the video camera ready to catch this shit lmao
> 
> when i say little cousin he's 26 and about 5 stone heavier than me, so maybe not so little, just younger


Lol Gaz, it's a cunt having a tolerance !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol Gaz, it's a cunt having a tolerance !


ur right there m8, i wish a .1 J got me stned but im more like a 1g a J type of guy, been smoking weed last 13 years, and in last 4 years been lucky if i went more than 2 days in a row without any.


----------



## soan (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys, sorry to rudely jump in and interrupt your thread,
This is my first post on the forum after lurking for some time and I would like some advice from fellow uk guys please.
I have been offered some Critical Haze clones and I was wondering if anybody had any tips on growing it? Ie...More or less Nuits/Veg time/Flower time/anything strain specific?
I have searched many forums looking specifically at other peoples grows and information but for some reason I cannot seem to locate much on this strain... 
I currently have a 1.2x2.4m tent with 3x600w HPS ..8'' RVK out and 6''RVK in..I will be growing in soil and quite possibly be ''mainlining'' for the first time opposed to my usual method of ScrOG'ing..
Again I apologise for butting in but I figured that being from the uk this was as good a place as any to ask.
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

soan said:


> Hi guys, sorry to rudely jump in and interrupt your thread,
> This is my first post on the forum after lurking for some time and I would like some advice from fellow uk guys please.
> I have been offered some Critical Haze clones and I was wondering if anybody had any tips on growing it? Ie...More or less Nuits/Veg time/Flower time/anything strain specific?
> I have searched many forums looking specifically at other peoples grows and information but for some reason I cannot seem to locate much on this strain...
> ...



dont know much about that strain as ive nevr grown it, one of the lads in here might have but im not sure, as for any of them actually offering up any advice if they did know, good luck with that, u need a thick skin to stick around in here with these bunch of cunts and takes a while for anyone to acknowledge u without abuse, ur lucky u caught me in a good/half cut mood or i wud'nt have been quite so nice


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol Gaz, just been reading threw this, some good reading there.

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html


----------



## soan (Jan 30, 2014)

I expect to be redirected to ''meatspin'' or other such hilarious newb trolling methods Cheers for the heads up and not being a cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol Gaz, just been reading threw this, some good reading there.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html


yeah thats a good read baz, not the exact way i wud do it but he looks like he gets a decent yield, i only really use trim and any lower popcorn bud from me plants to make iso, and i will pour 3 lots of alcohol over the bud to get as much thc as pos.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mornin campers it feckin friday lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Don't think it affected him as much as when he walked in & caught me fisting his mother on the end of the bed !


Jesus Christ baz, don't ever change you sick sob.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha yer tight fucker I bet your minted aswell  aye seen plenty a vids tho that away you don't need a vac purge seen one guy who adds everclear to the butane as its nearly all evapt and it reacts mad and makes a really nice looking shatter man like the ones of medicinal alchemy DVD


that's basically what i'm going to do but with ethanol rather than everclear. mix it then coffee filter retains all the wax/fat out of the plant matter which is what makes the normal bho look cloudy. 


bazoomer said:


> What r them B extractors ? They use ? Like little tubes with screw top, they any good for extracting ?


honey B extractors are too small. i got one and filled it about 6 times then fucked it off for a glass one.
View attachment 2980091


HydroGp said:


> Works great until the lid starts being loose and squirts butane the wrong way.


bet you shit ya pants weedy butane all over the shop 


exodus0408 said:


> Mornin campers it feckin friday lol


thank the good lord. it's also derby weekend  i've basically told work i'm not going in today i've got too many men about dogs to see


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning all, what people up to today then?

Also apart from the insulated ducting does anyone know of anything else that will help lessen the NOISE in a growroom?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

Morning spunk stains. Jus finished re potting.. Time for a spliff lol. Do ya recon re potting and cloning on the same day would be a bit to much stress for the plants?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Ide leave em settle in a week or so m8, what strain ?, some take a battering , like this exo, I attempted to clone a twig whith 2 leaves on it 2 weeks ago, it lives !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, what people up to today then?
> 
> Also apart from the insulated ducting does anyone know of anything else that will help lessen the NOISE in a growroom?


I use sponge to absorb any vibration off pumps fans ect, box in yer extractor fan , quite easy to do, I boarded my shed out & put THICK insulation behind it, u could torture cunts in my shed & not hear a sound !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I use sponge to absorb any vibration off pumps fans ect, box in yer extractor fan , quite easy to do, I boarded my shed out & put THICK insulation behind it, u could torture cunts in my shed & not hear a sound !


Yeah thats the kind of thing im after, already planning on boxing in both intake n exhaust fan, anyone got any links to any guides on here on how to do it? im sure i could figure it out but if theres a guide that has already ironed out any drawbacks then easier to just copy that lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

Wanna take cuts of all four baz, was only gonna take 2 off each (exo, pp, Exo x dreamtime and slh x sc) and do a mini tidy up


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Wanna take cuts of all four baz, was only gonna take 2 off each (exo, pp, Exo x dreamtime and slh x sc) and do a mini tidy up


Aye, there big enough m8, they will recover, you're not chucking them in flower straight away r u ?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Aye, there big enough m8, they will recover, you're not chucking them in flower straight away r u ?


Im gonna throw em in flower next Friday. That's why I wanna do a bit of trimming today. give them a week to recover. Jus dunno if it's a good idea re potting and butchering them in the same day lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Im gonna throw em in flower next Friday. That's why I wanna do a bit of trimming today. give them a week to recover. Jus dunno if it's a good idea re potting and butchering them in the same day lol.


Do it m8, , like u said you're only taking a few cuts off each, they have a good root system going on , you will be fine.


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

Badger they wont curl over and die mate do as u pls it ll set em bac a day or 2 atmost


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus Christ baz, don't ever change you sick sob.


Lol, too late to change now m8, I've been there, done that, just waiting for god now ! , I could tell u things that would make ya toes curl, but that's for another day lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Badger they wont curl over and die mate do as u pls it ll set em bac a day or 2 atmost


Ow be chedz ? Blowing a fekin gale here today !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, too late to change now m8, I've been there, done that, just waiting for god now ! , I could tell u things that would make ya toes curl, but that's for another day lol


Let it out baz it cant hurt you now lol the priest is here to listen lol confess all my boy god will listen lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

Sweet, gonna get cracking then lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ow be chedz ? Blowing a fekin gale here today !


Fuckin pissin it down since 10 baz im feckin soaked lol nice things allways come on a friday tho so they say


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Sweet, gonna get cracking then lol


Good lad mate you wont go wrong at anytime really mate I take vuts wen ever I wanna aslong as the roots system is sound you can do it wen you feel ya wanna Not gonna make much diffrence at the end of the day


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin pissin it down since 10 baz im feckin soaked lol nice things allways come on a friday tho so they say


Aye, that's why I chose to sit in a nice warm truck (when I'm working), I don't do wet & cold !, , Bless you Father Chedz, I will confess after my crops finished & I'm sat here mingled !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Aye, that's why I chose to sit in a nice warm truck (when I'm working), I don't do wet & cold !, , Bless you Father Chedz, I will confess after my crops finished & I'm sat here mingled !


I aint fuckin stopped all day baz im fuckin ringing!! Cant wait to fuckin finish but it ay gonna be anytime soon bro. Thats a good lad now let it all out its no use keepin it locked away eatin at you lad the father will look aftet you ill guide ya threw the good and the even better lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I aint fuckin stopped all day baz im fuckin ringing!! Cant wait to fuckin finish but it ay gonna be anytime soon bro. Thats a good lad now let it all out its no use keepin it locked away eatin at you lad the father will look aftet you ill guide ya threw the good and the even better lmao


Lmao, I don't envy u out there m8 !, I was going to write a book, but I'm far too idle for that, they say every one has a book inside em, I found a copy of war & peace up my mrs !


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 31, 2014)

Oi oi shit shifters.....had a baby boy.....struggling for a name....i liked Donald so i can call him little don....she ain't keen though....i nick named my daughter bubba Kush not what you wana be shouting accross the playground lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol I think most have mate they aint normal they reckon there arse is for shittin outta so fuck knows why is still come outta there mouth lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Oi oi shit shifters.....had a baby boy.....struggling for a name....i liked Donald so i can call him little don....she ain't keen though....i nick named my daughter bubba Kush not what you wana be shouting accross the playground lol


Fair play lemon I like the name caine or shaymus tbf an no caine like the cocaine lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 31, 2014)

looking nice spoons, that PP is getting some size now aint it, looks to have recovered well after topping told ya it wud. in the last cpl days the 1 PP i have thats ready to chop in a week has piled on the weight the buds have swollen to almost double their size in 4 days, will get some pics later 2day or 2morro but they are about 45cm long and about 5-6" thick, by far the biggest buds ive ever grown so far


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Well done on the little lemon m8, hope he brings u as much joy as my son has threwout my life.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah gaz it's flying lol. It's about 14" tall. Thing Ima have to tie the 3 main tops down on it. One of the reasons I wanna flip is to try keep her at bay, lol if she triples in height in flower I'm gonna be pushed!
@lemon, congrads mate. Ya will have to get on it, wet the babas head nd all lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 31, 2014)

Ta baz n spooning......ive been mashed all day so far good job shes on it lol......

ta chedz suggested caine.....eyes rolled lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats to you and the missus lemon


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

When do regs start showing sex? Looks like the slh x sc has pistols coming through


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> When do regs start showing sex? Looks like the slh x sc has pistols coming through
> View attachment 2980288


Defo pistals m8, how old ? 6-8 weeks ? , they show when mature


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree man. Great when you see them first break out. I'm a week or so away from that I think.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh and congrats on the new addition pal!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Easy boys how are we congrats on the young man lemons nice 1 dude.....so not long got back from cs walked thru the door there's a nice package of exo waiting for me fookin happy days man happy days  so what we ok with tonight then turd burglers


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we congrats on the young man lemons nice 1 dude.....so not long got back from cs walked thru the door there's a nice package of exo waiting for me fookin happy days man happy days  so what we ok with tonight then turd burglers


Tonight I will mainly be smoking 5 week flash dried exo , cough cough .


----------



## welshwizzard (Jan 31, 2014)

Still on the cookies man. Minty pheno tonight. up at 3 for work for the next 4 days too which is a bit grim. But then 4 days off so worth it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah baz, there about 6 weeks from seed. I'm chuffed the smelly cherry is a girl, think Yorki said it's an 11 weeker tho :/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha go ok bazza you little scrumper lmao I bet u was a reet little shit in them ollotments when u was a kid .....mmmmm cookies sounds tasty mate...this exo is real tasty too proper coating my mouth...

What do u lads rekon to this 31 woman dying of cannabis toxicity then?? Gotta be pure bull and fear mongering pisses me off man...if weed was toxic I don't think this thread would be going or even started lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha go ok bazza you little scrumper lmao I bet u was a reet little shit in them ollotments when u was a kid .....mmmmm cookies sounds tasty mate...this exo is real tasty too proper coating my mouth...
> 
> What do u lads rekon to this 31 woman dying of cannabis toxicity then?? Gotta be pure bull and fear mongering pisses me off man...if weed was toxic I don't think this thread would be going or even started lmao


mate its a fucking joke, she was probably a closet pill popper or had some sort of heart murmur or some shit, all she did was smoke half a spliff n now its all over the fucking papers sending us all back years in reference to legislation...cowboys, fecking COWBOYS.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Ain't it mate its shocking man either someone's been paid off or the daily fail are just making more bullshit up...couldn't believe it when I saw it man it pissed me off lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Fuck me, we'd all be dead 10 fold by now ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mate its a fucking joke, she was probably a closet pill popper or had some sort of heart murmur or some shit, all she did was smoke half a spliff n now its all over the fucking papers sending us all back years in reference to legislation...cowboys, fecking COWBOYS.


yeah good, cannabis is fukin well dangerous don't wanna be making that shit available for evry cunt to grow....personally I think cannabis is too cheap ....people droppin like flies after smoking it gotta b careful


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah good, cannabis is fukin well dangerous don't wanna be making that shit available for evry cunt to grow....personally I think cannabis is too cheap ....people droppin like flies after smoking it gotta b careful


Lmao, right on brother.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah good, cannabis is fukin well dangerous don't wanna be making that shit available for evry cunt to grow....personally I think cannabis is too cheap ....people droppin like flies after smoking it gotta b careful


next thing you know they'll be shooting up those ten spots n doing lines off their mothers coffin.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Fucker fuckers fuckers Lol just had some nice fajitas time for a j me thinks.....don't know why but my heel is fucking killing me man ain't done anything to it that's the strange thing???


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> next thing you know they'll be shooting up those ten spots n doing lines off their mothers coffin.


having sex in their mothers ashes, total degeneracy, makes people wanna rape and steal and eat chocolate, sooner this evil is stamped out the better


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

hows that flash dried exo Baz, u cropped exo yet cos I know uve had it a while?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

im baked on psycho ....fukin love cannabis cant get enough of it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fucker fuckers fuckers Lol just had some nice fajitas time for a j me thinks.....don't know why but my heel is fucking killing me man ain't done anything to it that's the strange thing???


sounds likes the dreaded heel cancer to me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Lmao chocolate rapers and smile abusers haha ain't gonna be long now till bizzles back on it another one growing the killer weed


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

boney exostosis mate, heel spur, plantar fasciitis or you r a cunt and ur foot wants a new owner lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol aye the old heel cancer its a fucker mate haha....I fuckin love weed too man love it like butterrrrrr


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Hahaha its either the boney one or its owners a cunt Lol its happend to me before it hurts when I curl my toes or put any pressure on it


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sounds likes the dreaded heel cancer to me.


Lmao , not the dreaded "heel cancer" !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

am I sick of making act every fukin day but I cant grow exo at 100wpsqf without it very well, biobizz is great for veg nutes but the flowering will run lots of defs with exo and vhigh lux including exotic defs such as sulphur boron and molly ffs, exo can take light and is a mad feeder im givin it strait tea most days and its black and the exo loves it, tweakin the tea for late flowering and ive got some of the densest exo ive grown...all living organics


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha its either the boney one or its owners a cunt Lol its happend to me before it hurts when I curl my toes or put any pressure on it


its a heel spur. a little boney growth that sticks in the connective tissue of the foot.....fukin ouch lmfao


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 31, 2014)

hows everyone,just got the bottle up 2 put 2 plants in lol,hate how para i get


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

@Zedd, it's ok m8, u know you've had a J lol, & yes I cropped some last go, lovely to grow , & as u said "it's a MAD feeder" lol, mines 5 weeks now, I'm chucking explode, base nutes, molasses + PK at it ! Lol, not an iota of burn !, looking forward to psyco & livers this crop, exo was nice , but strength & taste I'm sure could have been better, still looking for that "glued to to chair" buzz I long for lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

What u mean lmao ya fucker it hurts Lol hmmmm might have to get it checked out then aye.....organic tea fed exo sounds pretty yummy man sounds like hard work but good fun at the same time just what you need with a nice fat joint burnin as you go about business


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hows everyone,just got the bottle up 2 put 2 plants in lol,hate how para i get


did anyone see you................are you sure ......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hows everyone,just got the bottle up 2 put 2 plants in lol,hate how para i get


It's a bad thing m8 !, just gotta be prepared to do ya bird if the shit hits the fan !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 31, 2014)

well im off out now to buy the wife her 1st ever car, for valentines day i kno its a bit early but getting a good deal. she aint even passed her test yet but she been bugging me to get her a car so i can teach her between her normal lessons, and she defo wasnt getting behind the wheel of my car lmao.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well im off out now to buy the wife her 1st ever car, for valentines day i kno its a bit early but getting a good deal. she aint even passed her test yet but she been bugging me to get her a car so i can teach her between her normal lessons, and she defo wasnt getting behind the wheel of my car lmao.


Blow job for you then .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What u mean lmao ya fucker it hurts Lol hmmmm might have to get it checked out then aye.....organic tea fed exo sounds pretty yummy man sounds like hard work but good fun at the same time just what you need with a nice fat joint burnin as you go about business


yeah can get u off cs as its known to be painful to walk on? dunno but worth try, yeah the tea is a shit factory and I fukin hate the stuff gotta be honest but the plants really fukin love it and ive tamed that cunt exo with it and got a monster in the corner of the perp


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

My Mrs says the same about me gaz haha aye someone's getting a bj tonight with squeezy balls Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Blow job for you then .



haha yeah at least mate fuck i think i deserve some fucking serious sexual adoration after this lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well im off out now to buy the wife her 1st ever car, for valentines day i kno its a bit early but getting a good deal. she aint even passed her test yet but she been bugging me to get her a car so i can teach her between her normal lessons, and she defo wasnt getting behind the wheel of my car lmao.


I jus picked up my car and turned the esp off and had some roundabout fun in the rain.....320bhp worth


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I jus picked up my car and turned the esp off and had some roundabout fun in the rain.....320bhp worth


Grow up Ffs ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

You could always try that OG tea zedd just comes in a packet for 5 gallon I think suppose to be some good shit from read ups like might save a lot of messy work?....Yeh could get off cs but hours won't go down mate their proper cunts remember im a lying scumbag criminal now lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Grow up Ffs ! Lol


lmfao, when it comes to cars or bikes ill never grow up


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lmfao, when it comes to cars or bikes ill never grow up


Lol keep burning bright m8 !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You could always try that OG tea zedd just comes in a packet for 5 gallon I think suppose to be some good shit from read ups like might save a lot of messy work?....Yeh could get off cs but hours won't go down mate their proper cunts remember im a lying scumbag criminal now lol


Fuck off . . . Weren't you b4 ? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh I don't know why I put now lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jan 31, 2014)

friendly as ever i see lol, i really wana get my licsense i can just about drive but no licesense.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha must as you'd expect.....please no not u behind a wheel lol shits gonna get messy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jan 31, 2014)

lol z i wish m8, was just a wee 1ltr thing i bought her, got there and started the car and the exhaust snapped in 2 lmao, haggled the cunt down to £180 for a 2002 nissan micra, mint condition apart from exhaust, just going to price one up on eurocar parts.com


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Ime gonna add another 250hps & take up the othe 3ft I'm not using in the partition , take it up to 850w, just got to get 1 now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Blow job for you then .


fuck that, she better lick the arse hole n all!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fuck that, she better lick the arse hole n all!!


Filthy bastard ! Mmmmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

I had 850 running in my tent mate noticed the difference with that extra 250 I went with a mh bulb tho just to see if it made any difference


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

How's ice geting on, heard he'd won the postcode lottery ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I had 850 running in my tent mate noticed the difference with that extra 250 I went with a mh bulb tho just to see if it made any difference


Yes, it will enable me to open the plants up more m8, there squashed to fuck under 1 600 lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

Off to do a bit more scrumping or nowt for tomoz !, just taking off 1 plant, don't wanna fuck em all up, sacrifice the few for the many !


----------



## exodus0408 (Jan 31, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> friendly as ever i see lol, i really wana get my licsense i can just about drive but no licesense.


Fuck me sambo invisible ay ya lol wot u up2 goldie locks on the vods and proper no dought ya cunt lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

Lmao Gaz the exhaust snapped it 2 that's some funny shit he couldn't say no to a price drop Lol easy fix tho.....Yeh bazza should be a nice bit if extra yield aswell man go on yer fucker get scrumpin them nugs Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me sambo invisible ay ya lol wot u up2 goldie locks on the vods and proper no dought ya cunt lmao


Invisible Sambo, now there's a scary thought .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2011/apr/17/gw-pharmaceuticals-justin-gover-cannabis-sativex-multiple-sclerosis

Is this you zedd? Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 31, 2014)

Chopping kings cut at 8 weeks....was perfect time....12oz wet from wait for it.....a 30cm plant.....im blown away......o n the stench of lemon has become acrid....im trimming in a dusk mask so im not sick lol...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 31, 2014)

Boring bunch o cunts lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/business/2011/apr/17/gw-pharmaceuticals-justin-gover-cannabis-sativex-multiple-sclerosis
> 
> Is this you zedd? Lol


no shawny, ud never see me in a tie that colour


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Morning lads....Yeh zedd it made me laugh when I read it it said he looks more like a banker but grows 20 tonnes of weed a year just thought of you Lol...well me Mrs as at cs today bless her so I've been getting the run a round off the kids time for a j me thinks


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 1, 2014)

Is your missus doing comm service?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol Yeh she is bless her she only got about 10 hours left now I'm still on 119 its wank mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Something a lil different...

[video=youtube;ZunTLndtJtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZunTLndtJtw[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeh man fuckin love acoustics man this is one of my faves gezzer smashes it man can...can play the first 45 seconds or so of this don't sound as good as him like lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSnWhsmlGec&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

original.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnySDsNGD6o


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Tearin' off tights with ma teeth Yeh love it man.....has anyone seen that new Guinness advert with all the og's in it fuckin classic man lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 1, 2014)

Blowing a gale here !, my 5 week exo is still better to smoke than the shite I get round here !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

well just took the wifes new wee car into the garage for her, only £80 to get the exhaust replaced, cant complain.......however i can complain about having to give her lessons starting monday lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well just took the wifes new wee car into the garage for her, only £80 to get the exhaust replaced, cant complain.......however i can complain about having to give her lessons starting monday lol


Valium or a big J b4 hand would be my sugestion m8 !l


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Aye baz and the fact your not having to pay for it just puts the cherry on top don't it....hahaha gaz Yeh can see that getting pretty stressful mate Lol youl be turning into the hulk haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye baz and the fact your not having to pay for it just puts the cherry on top don't it....hahaha gaz Yeh can see that getting pretty stressful mate Lol youl be turning into the hulk haha



lmao ya fucking facebook stalker shawny


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Im far too fucking bored, what you lot up to?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im far too fucking bored, what you lot up to?



fuck all mate the wife is at work and im stuck at home with the 3 kids, having a lazy lets get fucking stoned day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2014)

im even more bored than you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lmao ya fucking facebook stalker shawny


Hahaha was just on my feed made me laugh when I seen it man.....well my day has been boring until the Mrs got home now shits heated man don't think she likes doing unpaid work because of me. I tell ya I've had some shit for this...she's gonna need treating when I finally crop I tell ye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2014)

MOVING DAY 13 DAYS AND COUNTING



TICK FUCKING TOCK~!!!!!!!

THATS WHY I BEEN SO HAPPY, 
BRAND NEW HOUSE and i mean brand new
plenty of walk in cupboards
attick presetup so if u wanna make into a attick room u can so floored and insulted


NEW CITY so no cunt will have my adresss therby no loss of sleep about bitter jealouse people ringing the law out of spite,


and

havent had a pregab in nr 2 weeks, WOOHOOO told ya id do this shit, next the subbies i got 13 days, i dunno if il manage the sibbies now i thorwn my lodger out but im a happyguy, amazing how clearer my mind is now imno longe ron pregabs,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck all mate the wife is at work and im stuck at home with the 3 kids, having a lazy lets get fucking stoned day


lol I may be in the same boat as you soon lol, made the missus go claim dole this time instead of me ( fed up of dealing with the jobcentre morons lol) n look for a job n less than a week later shes got an interview so i may be a full time bum/stay at home dad soon lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MOVING DAY 13 DAYS AND COUNTING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate happy for ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Congrats mate happy for ya


fuking buzzin 
one bdroom has a walk in cupboard with enough room for 2 1.5 tents and a small veg tent, so work out what im doing ther and ul be golden


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

nothing wrong with being a stay home dad mate, it does get a bit boring after a while tho, once i drop kids at school ive got 6hrs on ma own to kill and nothing to do, usually find myself going back to bed till after lunch time lol. 
i wanna go back to work just want a change of career tho so its been difficult to get someone to give me a chance with no experience in the new trade


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

What I'd do for a spare room man or me own pad so i can fucknoff when the Mrs is been a twat lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What I'd do for a spare room man or me own pad so i can fucknoff when the Mrs is been a twat lol


ner ner n nerner

u just wanna be like me! its coool man, many have tried, not many suceeded,

gary wch bbm is yours the one with you and the wife or the 2 sprogs?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gary wch bbm is yours the one with you and the wife or the 2 sprogs?


my bbm pic shud be me and a guy in a purple suit lol, i'll msg u now so u kno which one

ive sent u a bbm mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Hahaha ya mad head.....I got a few seed that are lanky sativas that give massive colas inrekon they'd be good as a 12/12 from seed might have to give 1 a whirl and see


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

We have still got about 7 months on our introductory tenancy to do before I can bribe someone to do a mutual exchange with us so can finally get a house again lol, am watching the days tic by believe you me lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;y7Lelxs0Co8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Lelxs0Co8[/video]


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

fuck me people make me laugh...owe you money but want to borrow more....promising you the money will be there tomorrow so say nah fuck that you already owe me money....ring em next day and say so you got my money then and they say nah mate sorry.....tomorrow the unfriendly texts are going out.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> fuck me people make me laugh...owe you money but want to borrow more....promising you the money will be there tomorrow so say nah fuck that you already owe me money....ring em next day and say so you got my money then and they say nah mate sorry.....tomorrow the unfriendly texts are going out.


lol doing tick is a mugs game lol, you not realised that by now?


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

for some reason i always try to see the good in people...then i tell myself i wont be doing that again but i do....fucking gotta stick to it though


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

got some real dank og kush cross lemon though....even better than the cheese.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 1, 2014)

Get a clone for us an ill believe ya ninja no many strains out there better than cheese lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah i am gonna try get a cut of it as i know bloke who grew it. if i do ill share it for free with you lot just to see what you make of it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Aye shit when folk owe ya and don't wanna pay back just make sure you never help em again...if your about don giz a shout mate


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah wont be thats for sure...i will get it and dont need it now...i just want it now lol want it all back in.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Aye its the principle mate he said he was gonna give it u and he hasn't sometimes folk get doing but if he says Yeh I'll have it 2morra he should do...well I'm off for a nice big fat joint of exo


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its the principle mate he said he was gonna give it u and he hasn't sometimes folk get doing but if he says Yeh I'll have it 2morra he should do...well I'm off for a nice big fat joint of exo


Ok for some lol im weedless again lol

that is why i dont do tick tho, even people are normally ok turn into complete piss taking cunts when they get anything on tick


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah winds me up thinking they must of had the money just think im some cunt and aint gotta pay me...if i been nice enough to do you a favor act decent...its cool im the type whos always really calm so they probably dont expect me to start kicking off...thing is when i do i go ott...tomorrow they are all giving me a date and if aint paid on that date its a headbutt when i see em.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> yeah winds me up thinking they must of had the money just think im some cunt and aint gotta pay me...if i been nice enough to do you a favor act decent...its cool im the type whos always really calm so they probably dont expect me to start kicking off...thing is when i do i go ott...tomorrow they are all giving me a date and if aint paid on that date its a headbutt when i see em.


A headbutt? lmao, your too easy on em lol

Last person that owed me money was waking nicely down the road after ignoring me for 3 weeks an suddenly found himself travelling backwards rather rapidly courtesy of the garrotte I was using n dragged him down an alley, took his phone n everything in his pockets n told him he had 24hrs to pay what he owed n walked off, 5am the next morning as hes leaving for work (still dark) he came out of his house, locked the door n turnt round to find me less than 2ft behind him with holding a claw hammer, suddenly found the money in his pocket rather rapidly, never gave him his phone n shit back, sold em to a mate to cover all the inconvenience lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

lol fucking hell man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Feckin frogs!!! Cmon England


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2014)

Somone needs a fucking hug...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2014)

every fucker owes me id have a sore head if i went round nutting folks fukit, live and learn id rather it cost me a tad to see the true nature of a freindship

but syaing that pals always end up fucking u over too, hence not botheirng with anyone,

gingers are the absolute worst


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> every fucker owes me id have a sore head if i went round nutting folks fukit, live and learn id rather it cost me a tad to see the true nature of a freindship
> 
> but syaing that pals always end up fucking u over too, hence not botheirng with anyone,
> 
> gingers are the absolute worst


Good to hear about the new gaff m8. How's the plants goin now? Fucking nightmare off a week, working flat out and now the gearbox has went in me motor. Just waitin on a few pound comin then I'm changing it anyway, still a ballache tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Good to hear about the new gaff m8. How's the plants goin now? Fucking nightmare off a week, working flat out and now the gearbox has went in me motor. Just waitin on a few pound comin then I'm changing it anyway, still a ballache tho


the yelloing errr, i think ive managed to walk him bak oputa the jungle with teh advice bwteeen u guys i got, he was getting vexed and we had a barney coz he wasfrustrated but its all cool its his first time and im kinda leaving him to it, ha so my bad,

yeh not long and im history from this shithole, be great! not even same city so its a leap, but again cant wait, packed up 30 boxes so far, throwing loadsa shit out, downsizing so loosig a bedroom,

man tiz hard graft 

found 3 polish dudes and a hge luton van to hire 40 qwid a hour all inclusive and insured,

bargain,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the yelloing errr, i think ive managed to walk him bak oputa the jungle with teh advice bwteeen u guys i got, he was getting vexed and we had a barney coz he wasfrustrated but its all cool its his first time and im kinda leaving him to it, ha so my bad,
> 
> yeh not long and im history from this shithole, be great! not even same city so its a leap, but again cant wait, packed up 30 boxes so far, throwing loadsa shit out, downsizing so loosig a bedroom,
> 
> ...


U leaving us? I reckon you'll be back on, hard to sty away from this shithole lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

Critical kush germination started yesterday View attachment 2981526


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U leaving us? I reckon you'll be back on, hard to sty away from this shithole lol


Erm he`s moving house not leaving the thread lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

smaher said:


> Critical kush germination started yesterday View attachment 2981526


how many times an hour do u go and look at it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

ice, did u get ma bbm m8? u asked about it earlier then when i replied on here and sent u a bbm u aint got back to me ya cunt


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

I looked at it last evening and five mins ago


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

smaher said:


> I looked at it last evening and five mins ago


Hmmm that just wont do, you need to be checking on them at least every 3mins, also you must fidget with the glass and move that at least every 2nd time you check on it, if you do not do this then the weed gods will turn your seed male


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

I buy feminized seeds


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm that just wont do, you need to be checking on them at least every 3mins, also you must fidget with the glass and move that at least every 2nd time you check on it, if you do not do this then the weed gods will turn your seed male


where the fuck is the like button when i need it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Aye twitching the cup is a must an anti clockwise stir every half hour aswell does the trick....aye gazza Mcrazza how's them baby's any advance mate ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

smaher said:


> I buy feminized seeds


it dont matter the weed gods have mystical powers that will turn a feminized seed male, its all down to how u care for ur seed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye twitching the cup is a must an anti clockwise stir every half hour aswell does the trick....aye gazza Mcrazza how's them baby's any advance mate ?



i just checked on them earlier today m8, still no sign of roots but they are both nice and green healthy and even the one that flopped a little has perked back up so its looking good mate


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll take my chances can't put my life on hold for 48 hours just to mess with a cup . . . now if the weed gods sent an attack plant after me then maybe I'd comply


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuckin sweeeeeet mate sounds promising  I'm bored as fook man been checking loads of ice wax bubble hash videos getting jealous watching em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

smaher said:


> I buy feminized seeds


The weed gods are a lot more powerful than their fake religious counterparts and dont take kindly to being mocked! "I buy feminised seeds" is only likely to earn you a White Widow fireball up the arse after they have turnt your plant male, dont take these things lightly mortal!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

lol, im just rolling a J then gotta get onto trimming this exo tonight, thats 8 weeks exactly, happy days 

3 more days and the other big girls are due down as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The weed gods are a lot more powerful than their fake religious counterparts and dont take kindly to being mocked! "I buy feminised seeds" is only likely to earn you a White Widow fireball up the arse after they have turnt your plant male, dont take these things lightly mortal!



im guessing ur as bored as shawny lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Well gonna crack a couple of BP seeds tonight, gonna be going 12/12 Fs from now on due to space restrictions and gonna try n get it as perpetual as possible, 1/2 plants in n out every 10-14 days hopefully


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohhhhh u lucky bugger lol I love trimming at first then after about 3 branches its wank ain't it lol ....a lot of these vids I've been watching are using fresh frozen trim for the water wax and it looks fucking amazing man...proper full melt


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im guessing ur as bored as shawny lol


Even more so.........I cant afford weed most days like a lot of yas in here lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

im like a smack addict with weed m8, i'll always find a way to get a bag or a least a bit for a cpl J's every day if i aint got an of my own, if i got cash however i buy in bulk to save some cash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

I was lucky and got a freebie its nearly.all gone now tho Lol....oh proper bored mate tellys shit so YouTube weed videos it is Lol mainly hash and grow videos


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im like a smack addict with weed m8, i'll always find a way to get a bag or a least a bit for a cpl J's every day if i aint got an of my own, if i got cash however i buy in bulk to save some cash


lol, i would love to be able to smoke every day but the funds just simply dont allow it so have to put the bills n stuff for lil un first n then cherry pick when i can have a smoke to fit in with the money lol, have to relegate meself to 1-3 £20 bags a week (which between 2 of us doesnt last long lol)


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 1, 2014)

Rimmer sent you some picks of the kings cut day 56...if you can be bothered....30inchs tall 120z WET....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Yehmy Mrs raids my stash too Lol she hides it an all sorts bless her don't take much to sniff it out tho Lol can't wait to get one on the go man its on my mind 24/7


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer sent you some picks of the kings cut day 56...if you can be bothered....30inchs tall 120z WET....


Yeah no worries mate, gimme 2mins. That the one you sending me a bit of?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

No e-mails from ya so far mate


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 1, 2014)

Yea this is straight lemon cif....but has a dirty acrid pungentness from the skunk....nugs are solid mate....

edit....this is the cut i gave my mate and hes now selling at £25 a cut....i call it the "kings cut " for obv reasons...


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with Blue Dream or liberty haze?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Lemon's pics


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeh I've done blue dream easy grow takes serious abuse very hazey chopped at 10 weeks

Russell fuckin do one with all your rammel man Wtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks nice that lemon what u rekon then 6-7 oz dry?


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Og kush x lemon is the shit  best food Ive had in a very long time.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks nice that lemon what u rekon then 6-7 oz dry?


id say about 4, if 12 wet then it'll lose more than half it's weight shawny so be less than 6-7 I reckon anyway


----------



## smaher (Feb 1, 2014)

how was the blue dream high?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

I was been generous lol just Cuz he said the nugs are rock solid they tend to hold a bit more weight don't they....I know what mean tho can't it be up to 75% loss?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 1, 2014)

Evening friends, just drank a bottle of JD with the boy, if I'm gone hurt my liver I might as well kick fuck into it , . . . Piss again.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I was been generous lol just Cuz he said the nugs are rock solid they tend to hold a bit more weight don't they....I know what mean tho can't it be up to 75% loss?


them buds look a bit airy to me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> them buds look a bit airy to me


Aye I'd say 3-4, well see he'll probly tell us it was 6-7 know lemon head


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> them buds look a bit airy to me


yeah jus shown it to the mrs an she says its not ready lmao, she don't even grow but she checks on the plants....an shes rite....also reckons the leaves are not healthy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

1 thing tho I never weigh my weed wet fuck that it would.be soul.destroying lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

wet weight is he joking, nobody ever quotes this for obvious reasons....lem u twat


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

HG hows u man see ur smashin it in the last photos u posted, gotta say im all fired up about the new direction my growin is going, finally got some decent weight on the exo with act every fukin day fffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> HG hows u man see ur smashin it in the last photos u posted, gotta say im all fired up about the new direction my growin is going, finally got some decent weight on the exo with act every fukin day fffs


Im good m8, ain't been on a lot cos of work. Yeah I'm happy enough with the plants. I used to do 18 in that setup and I've got it down to 9 with the same yeild I'd say if not more, hopefully get near 40 off them. 35 and I'll be happy.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im good m8, ain't been on a lot cos of work. Yeah I'm happy enough with the plants. I used to do 18 in that setup and I've got it down to 9 with the same yeild I'd say if not more, hopefully get near 40 off them. 35 and I'll be happy.


sounds sweet mate, don't kill yerself with work either


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thats some of my exo ther zeddd


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds sweet mate, don't kill yerself with work either


Workin flat out lately m8 but I've a few things to sort out like this house and stuff then hopefully once I get a rented place I've a handy job lined up at 38 hrs a week all goin well.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

lemon id say your looking at about 2 - 3 oz there once dried and if i was you id give it another week dude 
wet weight means feck all


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

everyone fucked off or u lot still about


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

fuckin light weights its sat night


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

Sat n sun is always quiet in here lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 1, 2014)

Im here lmao just should I say lol the tele is blurry as fuck


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

haha im not even high , just bored ....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

sae , you got any knowledge of extracts mate ?? 

anyone know if mantz still comes on the forum ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 1, 2014)

SSambo is a ginger cunt lol mashed up on de pon lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

was that code language LOL


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuck knows mate he is a mad mon tho ill give him that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> sae , you got any knowledge of extracts mate ??
> 
> anyone know if mantz still comes on the forum ?


Very general knowledge mate, know what the different types are etc n smoked some but not played around with making em myself, thats still to come for me lol

An as for Mantiszn aint seen him in 18months or so, so either hes gone or yet another one in here with a new username lol, very few lads in here nowadays that have been here more than a year or so


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

I was that fucked up when sambo rang me the other night after about 2 min he said ill leave u to it rob your to wated to talk lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol he is a fucker mate lol you ll neva find another 1 like him lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

well thats the exo all trimmed and hanging to dry now, thank fuck, time to chill with a beer & a Joint.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

i ws reading a thread about different ways to use bubble bags n someone said they use a 75 micron or lower bag with a honey bee extractor , you use the extractor as normal but spray it into a container of hot water with a bubble bag in .
Apparently the hot water dissolves the butane instantly and the bubble bag catches the trichs giving you pure honey oil you can then heat up to get all the water out and whip into a pure budder ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 1, 2014)

heres the next one for the chop, was gonna do it 2nite after the exo, but im too tired now so fucking it of till 2morro


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i ws reading a thread about different ways to use bubble bags n someone said they use a 75 micron or lower bag with a honey bee extractor , you use the extractor as normal but spray it into a container of hot water with a bubble bag in .
> Apparently the hot water dissolves the butane instantly and the bubble bag catches the trichs giving you pure honey oil you can then heat up to get all the water out and whip into a pure budder ...


Yeah there is all manner of ways to do it it seems, you`re probably better off chatting to indi/yorkie/DST n don etc, they seem to have a fair amount of knowledge n experience when it comes to extracts.

The one i fancy trying is the dry ice kief using bubble bag stretched over the bucket, think the end result would be good for me where i smoke weed with baccy y`know.

Also since i know you are a larger grower than a lot of the lads in here what do you think of those volksgarden/Omegagarden things?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah there is all manner of ways to do it it seems, you`re probably better off chatting to indi/yorkie/DST n don etc, they seem to have a fair amount of knowledge n experience when it comes to extracts.
> 
> The one i fancy trying is the dry ice kief using bubble bag stretched over the bucket, think the end result would be good for me where i smoke weed with baccy y`know.
> 
> Also since i know you are a larger grower than a lot of the lads in here what do you think of those volksgarden/Omegagarden things?


chedz grows more than me lol ;p i just grow lots of different strains at a time haha ... yeah ive seen them and i think they look pretty cool , i dont really know alot about them except its basically a vertical grow setup but tipped horizontal , id imagine you would get a massive yield but need a constant supply of high numbers of clones. 

Ive been looking into vertical growing lately , if it wasnt for needing the high plant numbers i think id give it a serious attempt , i know you can use less plants and scrog up the side of the tents using netting or wire but the veg time would take a while ... 
In my opinion though i think vertical growing in a sog is probably the best growing method to achieve the gram+ per watt records but its alot of plants and alot of risk ....

i made dry sieve with my bubble bags a few months back , i had about 4oz of leaves and small popcorn , got a nice bit of kief , wasnt the best id ever smoked but got you twisted lol .
I used a Q of white widow the other night ground it up and then sieved it over my bubble bag , only got a half gram but it was pure blonde hash , i pressed it into squidgy ball in my hand and it bubbled as soon as heat got near it ... stuck it all in a joint and sat on settee mashed to fuck till 4am lmao , just didnt have the energy to get up n go bed , i was proper stoned lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> just didnt have the energy to get up n go bed , i was proper stoned lol


 Oh yeah feelin it, right now.. Zombie like with a great poker face. Cant even bother having a wank.. Think ill just smoke another bowl and fade out.
Just a quick opinion. Dry ice hash is fast and easy but will never make quality like ice water extraction or proper bho. Im a bho fan just sucks making the bong mix with bacco gettin oil all over the fingers. Want a titan. nail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Morning lads how are we all? Nice lazy Sunday today think I'll start it with a nice joint and a brew ....got some nice colas on that ai t ya Gaz is that pp or Bb either way look shaaaand mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Oh yeah feelin it, right now.. Zombie like with a great poker face. Cant even bother having a wank.. Think ill just smoke another bowl and fade out.
> Just a quick opinion. Dry ice hash is fast and easy but will never make quality like ice water extraction or proper bho. Im a bho fan just sucks making the bong mix with bacco gettin oil all over the fingers. Want a titan. nail


Hang on.....you make a mix with your bho???? Please tell me I'm wrong man that sound so nasty mate....I can dab my qwiso without a nail pain in the arse like but works a fookin treat man....there's loads of ways to extract rob think you just gotta find what works best for you and stick to it that's after trying em all haha that's the fun I love experimenting and shit its fun man


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Oh yeah feelin it, right now.. Zombie like with a great poker face. Cant even bother having a wank.. l


I just lay there with me pants off & let the dog lick it !, best to put abit a of chappie on the tip first, ( warning, this works with a shitzu, anything biger & I'm not responsible !)


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I have some rep for rep?  much appreciated


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wet weight is he joking, nobody ever quotes this for obvious reasons....lem u twat


looool why does no one ever say wet weight......?? It gets what it gets man....i was just surprised that it was 12 oz wet from such a little plant.....its the smallest ive ever grown.....it really was just 12 tops

nugs are solid mate....lenny mclean solid.....

in ref to leafs......its all good....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 2, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> lemon id say your looking at about 2 - 3 oz there once dried and if i was you id give it another week dude
> wet weight means feck all


it could have gone around 4 days longer....if i had extraction and a ph/ec meter i could have her bang on 8 weeks....at time of chop trics were cloudy enough to be visible to the naked eye and give the buds a white coating.....

but i have more cuts of her and some slh to run.....and its a waste running a 6 just for her......

next run two of the above kings kut and two slh x sc under 1200w in a 1.2.....mainlined

oh and if i get 6 id be well happy lol 

4-5 i rekon if it can do nearer 5 id be happy its not a big yeild strain by any means....its more of a taste thing....so im hopeing the new orgainc hydro nutes will produce the best taste yet....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Chuck Norris solid that's what your looking for mate lol ...I'm still wondering how many I should do under 1200 watt its either 9 12 or 16 Lol I don't wanna veg for long at all but in don't want a load of airy shitty buds


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 2, 2014)

Time to go give the little ones new shoes!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 2, 2014)

thats a PP in the pics i put up last night, im chopping it tonight as ive got someone wanting to take the lot of it when dry in a week shud easily pull 4oz or more off her, and i need the cash so fuck it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Its all about that money mate ya gotta get it one way or another ain't ya u...looks soumd mate nice long colas aint they mate....what u doin with trim more qwiso or try sumthin else?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its all about that money mate ya gotta get it one way or another ain't ya u...looks soumd mate nice long colas aint they mate....what u doin with trim more qwiso or try sumthin else?


See thats where we differ mate, for me its not about money as a priority. Even if a pull a kellog or two, I choose who it goes to so carefully, they have to fully appreciate it and not just bang it out in bags! Suppose its who it goes to aswell, I give it to the older hippy lot up by us, and they pass it out amongst themselves and do the same when their crops come in, they sell oggles to each other at like 50-60 quid!


----------



## smaher (Feb 2, 2014)

View attachment 2982179 Pop goes the weasel


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> See thats where we differ mate, for me its not about money as a priority. Even if a pull a kellog or two, I choose who it goes to so carefully, they have to fully appreciate it and not just bang it out in bags! Suppose its who it goes to aswell, I give it to the older hippy lot up by us, and they pass it out amongst themselves and do the same when their crops come in, they sell oggles to each other at like 50-60 quid!


That's the whole reason of this grow is to make some money I never used to sell massive amounts most would be 10 and that's it the rest is for me but now I need cash and I know exo will make it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the whole reason of this grow is to make some money I never used to sell massive amounts most would be 10 and that's it the rest is for me but now I need cash and I know exo will make it


I think im halfway between the 2 of yas lol, I sell weed that I grow so i can get our debts n stuff paid off but once they are paid off n we dont have bailiffs n shit chasing us then it will be just growing for percy an the occasional bit to a friend at mates rates y`know, means to an end really as well as liking smoking it meself lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol Yeh I started off just pure percy grow was sick of spending cash on weed was doing my head in man...started small got bigger and bigger Lol realised there's good money in it then it went tits up haha its alright if you don't need the money but a lot of do don't we I always make sure I've got plenty like I don't like to see myself without lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 2, 2014)

Rimmer pm me your nearest t train station...how long till u can get weed?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer pm me your nearest t train station...how long till u can get weed?


Will e-mail it to ya mate, not keen on putting my location in PM`s on here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqziQX7eEv0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Check this cunt out


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

@Lemon e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqziQX7eEv0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Check this cunt out


lol, you want proper trick shots watch this, blokes got a whole series of videos on youtube lol

[video=youtube;_8yZsa6wFEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8yZsa6wFEw[/video]


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 2, 2014)

Afternoon wank stains. Got my self a bottle of black label scotch, an eighth of white widow, purple paralysis and blue dream. gonna kick back and watch my beloved arsenal stuff palace  happy days! 
Them trick shots are awesome, there's a guy on vine who dose it with frisbees.. Takes some serious skill.... And a lot of patience lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon wank stains. Got my self a bottle of black label scotch, an eighth of white widow, purple paralysis and blue dream. gonna kick back and watch my beloved arsenal stuff palace  happy days!
> Them trick shots are awesome, there's a guy on vine who dose it with frisbees.. Takes some serious skill.... And a lot of patience lol.


lol its the same bloke mate, they use frisbees/basketball/footballs etc...called "dude perfect" got their own channel on youtube


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

@Lemon reply to ya email ya lazy bugger lmao


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah I saw one where he threw a basket ball from the top of a football stadium through a net.... Madness lol. I bet it took them a fair few attempts mind you lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeh man there pretty sick arnt they love stuff like that....just been watching a video on ayahuasca think I need some I rekon we could all do with some man


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man there pretty sick arnt they love stuff like that....just been watching a video on ayahuasca think I need some I rekon we could all do with some man


I have drunk it 15 times, go for it man


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Soooooo fucking bored lol, an cant even get a smoke as only got a tenner ffs lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I think im halfway between the 2 of yas lol, I sell weed that I grow so i can get our debts n stuff paid off but once they are paid off n we dont have bailiffs n shit chasing us then it will be just growing for percy an the occasional bit to a friend at mates rates y`know, means to an end really as well as liking smoking it meself lol


Thats what its about for me man, sorting a few pals with some seriously nice shizzle, get rid of enough to cover costs and cover the next one. Rest gets blazed!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, so far had 1 male from 9 regs. Got em all in new shoes today and got the humidifier in there too till they are a bit bigger.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I have drunk it 15 times, go for it man


Did you go to Peru for the full experience? I wouldn't know where to get it man...I rekon my bro needs a good few sessions on it aswell just been watching another documentary about it....Yeh don't look happy when their drinking it lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did you go to Peru for the full experience? I wouldn't know where to get it man...I rekon my bro needs a good few sessions on it aswell just been watching another documentary about it....Yeh don't look happy when their drinking it lmao


Try drinking kraton , u can buy it legal, what a fucking episode !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Never heard if it mate what is it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never heard if it mate what is it?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitragyna_speciosa


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2014)

Think the legal high shops carried that over here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 2, 2014)

What's happening lads? I'm smoking a little bit of quick 12 hour hood dried exo that I trimmed last night and I have to say I smashed it, smell, taste and stone are bang on, can't wait to see what it's like afte a proper dry and cure . It's by far the best weed I've ever grown now,


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Gary take her to 8.5-9wks mate 4-5 days slow dry brown bag it for 2 days then glass jar for 2 wks the shit is tense bro and the smell is outta this world thats the way my shizz is goin out the door now you ll fin people appreciate it more and you ll feel better in yr self knowin the stuff is bangin im done with rushin shit from now on I reckon goin away for abit has chilled me out abit lol fuck ive threw grow after grow out there and dont get me wrong the stuff is bangin but I know it could of been preped betta goin out the door so fuck it ill be cuttin down every wk with a few gaps here and there so to wait another 2-3wks is fuck alk imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Hmmmm sounds interesting im after that full spiritual encounter and shit tho don't think I'll ever source it round my area tho.....Ahh well weed it is lol

Sounds sweet Gaz I can't wait to get hold of her the sample i got tasted fuckin bang on mate up there with the best of em man sort of weed that doesn't need a cure really for sale obviously tho when its percy its gets the special treatment


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitragyna_speciosa


Kratom sorry not kraton , cheers Sae.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm sounds interesting im after that full spiritual encounter and shit tho don't think I'll ever source it round my area tho.....Ahh well weed it is lol


U can get it online Shawny, by the ton, diff ones , it's great if u wanna experience being a North Sea fisherman for a day , next morning !


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Bored shitless, someone amuse me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> U can get it online Shawny, by the ton, diff ones , it's great if u wanna experience being a North Sea fisherman for a day , next morning !


Haha yeh right have a gander 1 day bit weery of ordering drugs online tho after sr went down..


Saerimmner said:


> Bored shitless, someone amuse me lol


Here this made me piss Lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVgpJIkHmAw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha yeh right have a gander 1 day bit weery of ordering drugs online tho after sr went down..
> 
> if it helps mate ive got the addy of 2 SR alternatives that were reccomended to me by another thread member that used to buy n sell on SR, gonna order me in some hash when i can afford to buy some bitcoins lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

She go on then I suppose I could set a new account up and have a gander  Lol you'll get me ordering stuff ya bugger haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> She go on then I suppose I could set a new account up and have a gander  Lol you'll get me ordering stuff ya bugger haha


Didnt realise 1 of the links was for SR2 so apologies for that lol

Pandora - http://pandorajodqp5zrr.onion 
SR2 - http://silkroad6ownowfk.onion/login


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheers mate I'll get on it later man


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 2, 2014)

fuck im bored lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck im bored lol


You're board, u should see what I am !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol I'm.that bored I'm.trying to find DMT online haha let the search commence


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I'm.that bored I'm.trying to find DMT online haha let the search commence


Sprinkle a little crystal meth in ya J Shawny , lovely


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did you go to Peru for the full experience? I wouldn't know where to get it man...I rekon my bro needs a good few sessions on it aswell just been watching another documentary about it....Yeh don't look happy when their drinking it lmao


yeh I went to the amazon a few times and did it properly, helped me get off an addiction and showed me a few things, eg it showed me all about what a big lie 911 is, it showed me what a colleague was doing behind my back...weird stuff that checked out ....weird doesn't really describe ayahuasca (pronounced aya-waska cos I didn't know when I went to drink it and made an arse of myself ha ha ) but I love hearing others experiences of it


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeh I went to the amazon a few times and did it properly, helped me get off an addiction and showed me a few things, eg it showed me all about what a big lie 911 is, it showed me what a colleague was doing behind my back...weird stuff that checked out ....weird doesn't really describe ayahuasca (pronounced aya-waska cos I didn't know when I went to drink it and made an arse of myself ha ha ) but I love hearing others experiences of it


If u ever go again , take me with you !


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2014)

on that kratom note I still got some somewhere, thought it was very piss poor heroin substitute, jus headachy and sleepy without the euphoria and never touched the fukin stuff again but only bothered the once, you rate it baz? hows best way with it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Sprinkle a little crystal meth in ya J Shawny , lovely


nothing like a sprinkle of meth to take the edge off haha


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> on that kratom note I still got some somewhere, thought it was very piss poor heroin substitute, jus headachy and sleepy without the euphoria and never touched the fukin stuff again but only bothered the once, you rate it baz? hows best way with it


No , it was fucking awful m8 ! Had it in glass of orange juice, like a t bag had split in there !, fair buzz after a while, like a nice line buzz, but the next day , it gave me terrible sea sickness !,


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nothing like a sprinkle of meth to take the edge off haha


Far 2 addictive for me m8, ide load up every J with it if I had some !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

@lemon king this is how ya grow a lemon and its only fit for kings lol

Ps it easy with the right pheno lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just gone 6 wks on them badboys and another 4 to go of the 4 ill be lookin at 20oz and they av had to share 2x600s with 2xexo which should give me 8oz+ should be more on the exo but they had a bad start threw mite but ill be smashin them after the 2 av come down lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Just gone 6 wks on them badboys and another 4 to go of the 4 ill be lookin at 20oz and they av had to share 2x600s with 2xexo which should give me 8oz+ should be more on the exo but they had a bad start threw mite but ill be smashin them after the 2 av come down lol


Nice them Chedz, mine r 6 next Sunday , that's if I ain't scrummped fuck out of em !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wots the rest of you bitches been up2 ive just finished feeding lol I was on it from 7!! Time for a few jd's and crash out watchin some bollox on tv I reckon!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeh I went to the amazon a few times and did it properly, helped me get off an addiction and showed me a few things, eg it showed me all about what a big lie 911 is, it showed me what a colleague was doing behind my back...weird stuff that checked out ....weird doesn't really describe ayahuasca (pronounced aya-waska cos I didn't know when I went to drink it and made an arse of myself ha ha ) but I love hearing others experiences of it


Aye I'd love to go there and have the full experience man been watching loads of videos the purging doesn't sound like much fun but the rest of it is is something that appeals to me sounds like its sumthin everyone's gotta try


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheers baz yh mate thats fuck all they will be bent over like whores give em 2wks lol id love to get em all out on the garden so I could take a group picture of em all lol they am fuckin takin the piss atm ya cant move yr that scared to snap or bend a branch lol if some1 can upload vids you'd av a betta idea of wot the fuck im puttin up with lol any taker and ill get a vid send threw email to yas!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wots the rest of you bitches been up2 ive just finished feeding lol I was on it from 7!! Time for a few jd's and crash out watchin some bollox on tv I reckon!


I just been and fed my plants, 160 litres of water and a bottle of ripen lol, that should do them the 12 days they got left cos they ain't drinking as much now


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Cheers baz yh mate thats fuck all they will be bent over like whores give em 2wks lol id love to get em all out on the garden so I could take a group picture of em all lol they am fuckin takin the piss atm ya cant move yr that scared to snap or bend a branch lol if some1 can upload vids you'd av a betta idea of wot the fuck im puttin up with lol any taker and ill get a vid send threw email to yas!


I know what u mean ther chedz, I can't get a full room pic so u can't really get an idea of what's ther, a vid would def help tho


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 2, 2014)

Silk takes soo long "
!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Found Spanish fly on sr think he's called euro seller he's got the badboy hash....didn't realise DMT was so expensive man either that or local bitcoins ain't working right?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I know what u mean ther chedz, I can't get a full room pic so u can't really get an idea of what's ther, a vid would def help tho


Yh bro it fucks you off at times as you cant fuckin move lol as soon as I get threw the door I av to be as carefull as fuck as they are right there waiste hight, im not able to wear anythin but shorts as jogger and jeans tend to give em hard time wen movin about and it only takes 1 false move and yr fucked lmao then to get to the back to feed with the older 1s yr crawlin to the back fuckers so ya dont move and snap the fuckers in2 with the weight of the colas lmao ow the joys of growin in crowded rooms lol would nt av it any other way tho would we haha they say if ya can see the floor yr doin it wrong well thats somethin I can neva be guilty of lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh bro it fucks you off at times as you cant fuckin move lol as soon as I get threw the door I av to be as carefull as fuck as they are right there waiste hight, im not able to wear anythin but shorts as jogger and jeans tend to give em hard time wen movin about and it only takes 1 false move and yr fucked lmao then to get to the back to feed with the older 1s yr crawlin to the back fuckers so ya dont move and snap the fuckers in2 with the weight of the colas lmao ow the joys of growin in crowded rooms lol would nt av it any other way tho would we haha they say if ya can see the floor yr doin it wrong well thats somethin I can neva be guilty of lmao


Lol, because my plants are hydro the top of the pot is a few feet from the floor I can barely see over the top of the plants without standin on something lol. It's easier for me to crawl along the side of the tanks beneath the plants to get from one side to the other to get a look at them.....fuckin hectic lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, because my plants are hydro the top of the pot is a few feet from the floor I can barely see over the top of the plants without standin on something lol. It's easier for me to crawl along the side of the tanks beneath the plants to get from one side to the other to get a look at them.....fuckin hectic lol


Little easier on ya back for you then ay mate lol fuckin nightmare for me especially after a days graft! Backbreaker.com lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

@ Lemon e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Who in here grows in soil and whats your nutrients and/or feeding timetables/mixes etc? Nutrients I normally use (not MJ specific) is now no longer stocked in my area so need to find a new nutrient range/regime


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 2, 2014)

Fuck me this lad is givin peeps jokes haha read this shit lmfao ive just woke the misses up blartin laughin me bollox off haha https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/790028-when-shall-i-begin-my.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Who in here grows in soil and whats your nutrients and/or feeding timetables/mixes etc? Nutrients I normally use (not MJ specific) is now no longer stocked in my area so need to find a new nutrient range/regime



im in soil mate and recommend biobizz all the way, all u need is grow, bloom & topmax, u can add magnecal and pk if u want but they arent a necessity.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

This QQ x Livers is starting to piss me off now, no matter how much N im giving the leaves are still going yellow, even bumped it to 5 times the reccommended max dose an still nothing but yellowing ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 2, 2014)

well thats me chopped that PP down i put off last night, wasnt as bad as i thot got thru it quicker than i did the exo, think im gonna smash the 5-6oz mark off this girl, the 3 main colas on her will be about an oz each 

and i'm fucking loving the exo even after a 1 day dry it top notch let my mate try it and even he was blown away with it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im in soil mate and recommend biobizz all the way, all u need is grow, bloom & topmax, u can add magnecal and pk if u want but they arent a necessity.


Funnily enough its only my current nutes, biobizz n canna A+B ive ever used an out of the 3 i prefer the biobizz lol

Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone else watching the superbowl? thought id tune in for once n laugh at the pussy yanks in all their body armour cuddle each other , would love to see em take off all their armour n go up against a Rugby union team lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> This QQ x Livers is starting to piss me off now, no matter how much N im giving the leaves are still going yellow, even bumped it to 5 times the reccommended max dose an still nothing but yellowing ffs
> 
> View attachment 2982690View attachment 2982691View attachment 2982692View attachment 2982693View attachment 2982695View attachment 2982697View attachment 2982699


try a real good flush mate then let it dry out 80% and then give it a feed , might have a salt build up in the soil causing the N lockout ... if you got a salt build up it doesnt matter how much N you give the plant it cant use it , all it will do is cause more lock outs.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Funnily enough its only my current nutes, biobizz n canna A+B ive ever used an out of the 3 i prefer the biobizz lol
> 
> Anyone got any other suggestions?


Dutch pro, explode, bit of magical +, & 2 tablespoons of molasses dissolved in hot water added to feed twice a week.,plagron bat mix .


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> try a real good flush mate then let it dry out 80% and then give it a feed , might have a salt build up in the soil causing the N lockout ... if you got a salt build up it doesnt matter how much N you give the plant it cant use it , all it will do is cause more lock outs.


Can they really get a build up of salt that quickly? they were only potted up into this soil less than 4 weeks ago n only been fed once or twice a week since then so max about 9 feedings


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

I water bottom up after roots r established.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheers baz, gonna write all the different answers down an spend some time researching n comparing prices etc

Would much prefer a single bottle of something like when the yanks use that Jacks classic instead of multiple bottles( 1 grow i was looking at the other day he was using 19 different bottles of a nute range ffs, must be on crack or some shit to waste all that money) but thats just a "nice to have" not a necessity lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im in soil mate and recommend biobizz all the way, all u need is grow, bloom & topmax, u can add magnecal and pk if u want but they arent a necessity.


Haha thats exactly what i do. Just in dwc.. I really like biobizz. My buds have never tasted this good..

Dog harvest round the corner. Hells yeah!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Aye biobizz is a quality product man keeps shit nice n green to end. plenty a trimmin aye gaz best thing about trimming is scissor hash dam that stuff is peng a leng


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Can they really get a build up of salt that quickly? they were only potted up into this soil less than 4 weeks ago n only been fed once or twice a week since then so max about 9 feedings


if my memory is right i think you said previously you where using some crappy b n q , wilkos type nutes , they might of caused a imbalance in your soil , causing the lock out then feeding 5 x the N could of caused a lockout to be more severe.... 

when ever i get a problem i always find it easier to flush and let pot almost dry out then start feeding nutes again .. then if problems continue at least you have a base to work on , you know your soil is ok and you know how much nutes its getting ... makes it easier to diagnose imo 


also for nutes as ive said a few times previously i recommend plant magic organics - oldtimers range


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Haha thats exactly what i do. Just in dwc.. I really like biobizz. My buds have never tasted this good..
> View attachment 2982708View attachment 2982709
> Dog harvest round the corner. Hells yeah!


Was only when i replied to this post that the pics showed up, cldnt see em before lol

Anywho bk to my original point lol......... Does everyone use the topmax n bloom with biobizz?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

Only had a sample of the topmax. But from what i read on the great internet its not worth it.. Grow and bloom for the win.
Cant really tell by the bud pics but this is the most green healthy looking plant ive ever pulled out to harvest had a bit of heat burn but thats it.. Rainwater and biobizz.. Great i can use it for soil outside in the summer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> if my memory is right i think you said previously you where using some crappy b n q , wilkos type nutes , they might of caused a imbalance in your soil , causing the lock out then feeding 5 x the N could of caused a lockout to be more severe....
> 
> when ever i get a problem i always find it easier to flush and let pot almost dry out then start feeding nutes again .. then if problems continue at least you have a base to work on , you know your soil is ok and you know how much nutes its getting ... makes it easier to diagnose imo
> 
> ...


Yeah the nutes ive used before for at least 2 grows which came out fine, only thing thats changed this run is the soil, 1st time using Light Mix an i mentioned a fortnight or so ago the plants didnt look as happy in it as stuff ive used before

Fuck, just had another thought as to what it might be......the water.....now im in a tower block they might be running it thru a water softener or something, completely forgot to look into it before setting up the grow, whereas at the last house I gave a water sample to me mate who tested it for me an it came back fine


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol I'm biggin up biobizz and I've bought old timers lmao Ahh well gotta test these things out for yaself.ain't ya Lol....loving silkroad2 man just transferred the rest of my bit coins there just pending in wanna see what its worth in sterling


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

@Sae get some calmag+ into em


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I'm biggin up biobizz and I've bought old timers lmao Ahh well gotta test these things out for yaself.ain't ya Lol....loving silkroad2 man just transferred the rest of my bit coins there just pending in wanna see what its worth in sterling


Yea ive decided to take the plunge with SR2, just need to get me some bitcoins now lol

Anyone got any bitcoins they aint gonna use? might be able to work a deal out come harvest time lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @Sae get some calmag+ into em


That because of the look of the leaves or because it MIGHT be softened water? lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> That because of the look of the leaves or because it MIGHT be softened water? lol


Both, u have soft water m8 ? We do in Wales , try it , it won't hurt, never had a yellow leaf using it, apart from the end of flower & that's in soil & coco


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yea ive decided to take the plunge with SR2, just need to get me some bitcoins now lol
> 
> Anyone got any bitcoins they aint gonna use? might be able to work a deal out come harvest time lol



Haha Yeh I'm lovin it mate I'm.just hoping what I've got left is enough to make an order....there's loads of MDMA for u ain't they sae Lol changed currency from btc to GBP and DMT ain't that exspensive is it Lol I'm hoping I've got enough to get a little hit of that or a LSD tab lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh I'm lovin it mate I'm.just hoping what I've got left is enough to make an order....there's loads of MDMA for u ain't they sae Lol changed currency from btc to GBP and DMT ain't that exspensive is it Lol I'm hoping I've got enough to get a little hit of that or a LSD tab lol


Yeah i do like the stuff but limit meself to once or twice a year with it otherwise i would be broke n half the county would be pregnant lmao

When i get some bitcoins im gonna start sampling some of the hashes,I miss the days of DECENT hash weed barely touches me these days an after all i am an 80`s child so it all about some nice hash an a king L or a nice tulip n hotrocking the fuck outta ya clothes n furniture lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

Ain't had a tulip for ages man haha chesty things them Yeh I've found Spanish fly he's got his paki hash and double zero both very good quality hash mate proper old school tackle the sort that just pulls apart with ease sort of gooey mmmm mmmmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ain't had a tulip for ages man haha chesty things them Yeh I've found Spanish fly he's got his paki hash and double zero both very good quality hash mate proper old school tackle the sort that just pulls apart with ease sort of gooey mmmm mmmmmm


The stuff I miss from the old days was the moroccan hashes, brown on the outside n a kinda red clay`ish/red-brown on the inside when you cut thru it, never needed heating up or anything, had the consistency of a thick lump of blu-tack, you could bend n tear it but had to put a lot of fucking effort in to do it lol, stuff disappeared in the mid 90`s an ive never seen it since, im sure there is better an stronger out there but I wanna at least find n oz or so of it for nostalgia sake lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ain't had a tulip for ages man haha chesty things them Yeh I've found Spanish fly he's got his paki hash and double zero both very good quality hash mate proper old school tackle the sort that just pulls apart with ease sort of gooey mmmm mmmmmm


A lot of people on here rate that spanishfly ive noticed, might be worth a look for me im thinking, he based in Uk or abroad? Think im just gonna stick to UK-UK orders to start lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 2, 2014)

We used to get hash down here that was called lucky 7 it was a yellowy greeny colour in the middle lovely stuff its weird how all of a sudden a certain type of hash just dissapears off the radar....no he's in Spain but orders only take 3-4 days very nice stealthy packaging aswell  UK vendors seem a bit expensive tbf especially the weed its shocking lol was looking at prices if Benzos on there andine are loads cheaper for the real deal Lol I need to start a vendor account man hah


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> We used to get hash down here that was called lucky 7 it was a yellowy greeny colour in the middle lovely stuff its weird how all of a sudden a certain type of hash just dissapears off the radar....no he's in Spain but orders only take 3-4 days very nice stealthy packaging aswell  UK vendors seem a bit expensive tbf especially the weed its shocking lol was looking at prices if Benzos on there andine are loads cheaper for the real deal Lol I need to start a vendor account man hah


Sod the vendor account lol, all i need is access to those hashes n im sorted, I can get rid of proper decent hash 5-10x quicker than i can get rid of green lol, like rocking horse shit down here, no-one i know down here even KNOWS a hash dealer anymore lol, been over 10years since I could get hold of hash down here( n im not talking all that rock hard brown shit im talking proper hash)


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Sod the vendor account lol, all i need is access to those hashes n im sorted, I can get rid of proper decent hash 5-10x quicker than i can get rid of green lol, like rocking horse shit down here, no-one i know down here even KNOWS a hash dealer anymore lol, been over 10years since I could get hold of hash down here( n im not talking all that rock hard brown shit im talking proper hash)


softened water is dif to naturally occurring soft water, in softened water the calcium and magnesium ions are replaced with sodium which fuks plant life, however u will always have mains water outta ya kitchen tap cos its unhealthy to drink softened water......don't think its the water mate but it could be the pH being too alkaline, also wolda thort theyd need feeding more than u have but to go 5x is gonna cause probs due to the osmotic gradient being fuked ....im with Robbie P emergency flush dry and pH


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Well well well looky here rimmer.....know one can tell you what's wrong with your plant.....and they all grow in soil and advocate reading plants loooool.....

rimmer by good dirt its ya plants home, medium and will govern everything........

if your using dirt go organic man why not!!......


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Loool zedd were did that about soft water come from? Lol.....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

get back on that thread chedz threw up lol aint the word.....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/790028-when-shall-i-begin-my-2.html


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Loool zedd were did that about soft water come from? Lol.....


it came from me mate.....its all ta do with the periodic table.....sodium will displace calcium as its more "reactive"....this is to do with the orbits of electrons...I could go on ...if ya like


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Naw its ok im familiar with the difference between naturally soft water and salt soft water....cant tell us vet tea drinkers anything bout hard n sort water loool

i ment were did it come from....as in rimmer didn't mention anything about water in the post you qouted.....not were did the info come from....

so what you saying for today zedd....we feeling good today.....got allot on ? (now that you can take anyway you want babes  )


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 3, 2014)

Few more pics for ya lemon king dont jizz all over ya computer mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

Morning lads. @ zeddd, I thought soft water didn't occur naturally?

On topic of hash, we have loads over here lol paki black is around atleast once a year but varies in quality..proper Moroccan hash is rare but every so often you get some fake crap that gets ur hopes up but makes it all worth it when ita the real deal but when it comes to soap bar (shit crap cheap ass plastic riddled hash) ill flat out refuse it, not worth that shit, all its good for is hot rock burns.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> get back on that thread chedz threw up lol aint the word.....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/790028-when-shall-i-begin-my-2.html


Mate I was cryin lol woke the misses up I was tittering at meself haha


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mate I was cryin lol woke the misses up I was tittering at meself haha


Loooool, ya pair o cunts, just spat me egg on toast out reading those reply's !, Z , Dennis Healy springs to mind !, & Chedz, ya chocolate log sounds scrummy ! Lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

heres some of my exo that im smoking on just now 

its jst some of the smaller buds that are dry enough to smoke already the rest will be another cpl days drying b4 i jar it up.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2983179 View attachment 2983180 View attachment 2983182 View attachment 2983183
> 
> heres some of my exo that im smoking on just now
> 
> its jst some of the smaller buds that are dry enough to smoke already the rest will be another cpl days drying b4 i jar it up.


Nice 1 Gaz, fruits of ya labour, can't beat em .


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

All i can say chedz is enjoy ya haze.....theres no lemon there mate....lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Nice 1 Gaz, fruits of ya labour, can't beat em .


m8 i said it last night but i''ll say it again, by far the best weed ive ever grown, after my holiday it will be all i ever grow from now on


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Been doing allot if reasearch on mh bulbs....turns out the oldies in the usa used these before hps.....

reports conflict some say buds are a little more airy, most say buds are more compact and slightly smaller then hps....but not by much....

it is proven that the uvb from the mh during flower slightly harms the plant making it produce extra resin....

bearing all this mind them self ballasted 400w mh bulbs are £15....it would cost £60 for 1600w four separate points of light, no hum or heat from ballasts and guaranteed better resin production with a very slight loss of yield...... 

worth thinking about....


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

Got a link to those 400s Lem ?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/130895144786

in thinking of having a word with the local hydro shop and seeing if hes intrested in buying some stock off me for £25-30 a bulb.....i rekon he could push em out if he markets the ballast savings right...around £70 per bulb.....win win all round...


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Heres a grow done start to fin with a 400w mh....



Douche Nozzle said:


> i took a few quick pics to show where I am at now. I am noticing that the leaves around a couple of colas are starting to dry up and die on the tips working in. I don't know how concerned I should be. I have it on just straight water now so that may be the issue. In the picture I stuck a sharpie next to the top just to scale it for you. I am not sure how the size is due to fact that I have never had them before. I am curious what the weight will end up being. As long as I don't expect alot this time around I should be satisfied with what I get. All of the 5 seeds are now sticking out of the dirt and growing. The clone is still green and alive and gets misted with water as it needs it. I don't have room for it now in my closet unless I stick it in the veg side under 400w so I have it on a window sill in my kitchen with a cfl above the sink. I need a better way for the next ones. These 3 flowering plants are getting smellier by the day also. Half of the house smells when the door is opened and closed. Another fan is coming soon. Here you go for now.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

Wouldn't mind 1 of those to complement my 600 .


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

theres bugger all uv B commin off a MH, but UVB does play a part in thc production, cannawizzard is the man to ask about this stuff imo so ide stick to hps and add real uv in there and then u get the frost without the fuff, and @relax, hard water is determined by cal and mg ions....if it isn't in the bedrock eg slate in wales or summin its considered soft so yeah it does occur naturally as baz knows


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> theres bugger all uv B commin off a MH, but UVB does play a part in thc production, cannawizzard is the man to ask about this stuff imo so ide stick to hps and add real uv in there and then u get the frost without the fuff, and @relax, hard water is determined by cal and mg ions....if it isn't in the bedrock eg slate in wales or summin its considered soft so yeah it does occur naturally as baz knows


True that there Z!, & I think I will stick to another 250 hps, to ruin alongside the 600


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Need that like button maaan Lol that exo looks sweet gaz bet your loving that now aint ya mate....I'm total opposite withy water its ARD as fuck lol chuck morris ARD


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

@ anyone that can understand all this lol

water report for my area:

mg/l as Ca range 100-180
mg/l as CaC03 range 250-449
Degree Clarke range 17-31
Degrees french range 25-45
Degrees German range 14-25


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ anyone that can understand all this lol
> 
> water report for my area:
> 
> ...


yeah u got hard water


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> theres bugger all uv B commin off a MH, but UVB does play a part in thc production, cannawizzard is the man to ask about this stuff imo so ide stick to hps and add real uv in there and then u get the frost without the fuff, and @relax, hard water is determined by cal and mg ions....if it isn't in the bedrock eg slate in wales or summin its considered soft so yeah it does occur naturally as baz knows


sound for clearing that up mate.


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

hi mate, I'm from China,I living in Sunderland, I'm a smoker, but my dealer stopped selling now. I need help finding some green.


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

any dealer who near to sunderland or newcastle 
[email protected]


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah u got hard water


Cheers for that mate, anything you would reccomend to combat it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

johnsonsunderland said:


> hi mate, I'm from China,I living in Sunderland, I'm a smoker, but my dealer stopped selling now. I need help finding some green.


You wont find anyone on this thread that will sell to a complete stranger mate, also if the moderators catch you asking to buy they will ban you from the forum as its against forum rules


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

johnsonsunderland said:


> hi mate, I'm from China,I living in Sunderland, I'm a smoker, but my dealer stopped selling now. I need help finding some green.


Think if you walked round your local town centre for long enough youll find someone whos got some green...u ain't gonna get it on here mate


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You wont find anyone on this thread that will sell to a complete stranger mate, also if the moderators catch you asking to buy they will ban you from the forum as its against forum rules


its so terrible things, I don't know how to get it. do you know where can buy green in Tyne and Wear?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Need that like button maaan Lol that exo looks sweet gaz bet your loving that now aint ya mate....I'm total opposite withy water its ARD as fuck lol chuck morris ARD


cheers m8 i am fucking loving it, blazing a fat J just now b4 i need to pick the wife up from work fr her 1st driving lesson at 1


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cheers for that mate, anything you would reccomend to combat it?


hard water is good but the calcium makes it alkaline so prob water needs adjusting but correct nutes will usually buffer the pH to correct levels, gotta remember canna aint from these parts and potting soil and cheap chem nutes with alkaline water is a fukfest for mj imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

johnsonsunderland said:


> its so terrible things, I don't know how to get it. do you know where can buy green in Tyne and Wear?


I havent lived in the toon (newcastle) for around 10 years mate best bet would be to go hang around on the green by the bus station where the college students hang out in newcastle town centre, or just around the corner on northumberland street( i think?) is a bar call trillians( its hidden in an alleyway behind burger king, everyone knows it tho so just ask someone) go have a beer or 2 in there an you will be tripping over ppl smoking the stuff


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

I cant disagree with you about there being little uvb to mh....but the yanks have proven adding mh to hps or using mh alone increases resin production....

we all know why this would be beneficial......

now in the first one to hate on the ol septic tanks BUT with so much legal growing going on you have to listen to them....most are using both mh and hps for flowering....not only fir a broader spectrum but to increase resin so they get more for there hash which is now more popular then the flowers out there.....

for £15 could it hurt to try? More light better plants and great for veg....for less then the price of a round of drinks....anyways its not my job to sell em loool


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I havent lived in the toon (newcastle) for around 10 years mate best bet would be to go hang around on the green by the bus station where the college students hang out in newcastle town centre, or just around the corner on northumberland street( i think?) is a bar call trillians( its hidden in an alleyway behind burger king, everyone knows it tho so just ask someone) go have a beer or 2 in there an you will be tripping over ppl smoking the stuff


thanks a lot mate, u r a good man : )


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I havent lived in the toon (newcastle) for around 10 years mate best bet would be to go hang around on the green by the bus station where the college students hang out in newcastle town centre, or just around the corner on northumberland street( i think?) is a bar call trillians( its hidden in an alleyway behind burger king, everyone knows it tho so just ask someone) go have a beer or 2 in there an you will be tripping over ppl smoking the stuff


rimmer just fully baited up every spot in Sunderland lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

johnsonsunderland said:


> hi mate, I'm from China,I living in Sunderland, I'm a smoker, but my dealer stopped selling now. I need help finding some green.


anyone seen to be dealing to mackems (even chinese non native ones) will be vilified from hence forward.


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

I went to city center few time but I never seen anyone have green, but I can try to fund a new one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> cheers m8 i am fucking loving it, blazing a fat J just now b4 i need to pick the wife up from work fr her 1st driving lesson at 1


Haha lucky bugger bout time tho aye Gaz u been waiting ages to grow one out ain't ya.....I'd have 2 if in were you mate keep them stress levels to a minimum Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone seen to be dealing to mackems (even chinese non native ones) will be vilified from hence forward.


PM mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

better off getting some bitcoins together and google silkroad 2.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer just fully baited up every spot in Sunderland lol


lol nah the old bill have known about them, places for years but turn a blind eye to it, way they see it its better for em all to be doing it in 1 area where they can be kept an eye on via CCTV than roaming the town making hassles and thats direct from the mouth of one of their inspectors i got chatting to in bigg market when i lived there, same as they know who the big growers are in the toon but because they come from certain families they are left well alone lol


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone seen to be dealing to mackems (even chinese non native ones) will be vilified from hence forward.


sorry, I was not in the know, because I always dealing through the internet in China.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

it's just as easy here. like i said, silkroad2 and buy bitcoins. google it


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

Ting Tong Mak a Dingdong, springs to mind.


----------



## johnsonsunderland (Feb 3, 2014)

thank you mate&#65281;


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeh I was on sr 2 last night fell in love all over again Lol....transferred my bit coins lmao £1.27p hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I was on sr 2 last night fell in love all over again Lol....transferred my bit coins lmao £1.27p hahaha


lmao you aint gonna be buying much wiv that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha I know I was hoping I'd have a tenner but no Lol Ahh never mind aye...I thought I had a couple if quid left must of been more like 20p lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

man im fed up ........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

What's up wicha? Or you mean you've just had a belly.buster lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

lol , i wish i could afford one ... moneys a massive issue at minute mate , and to top it off i just noticed im £50 over my fucking overdraft !!! 

cant afford fuck all at minute and plants have about 3 weeks left so cant even chop them early as they need to swell up yet and cant afford to lose the extra weight ! 

if i dont get a job by end of next week i dunno what im gonna do tbh ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't worry about it mate I know how u feel tho man I just think fuck it Lol its hard been skint especially when your used to having a bit of cash like...at the end of the day tho it gets dark Lol and shit moves on....at least you've got a grow on mate keep yer chin up fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

let them that wants it off ya worry about it robbie, see to yaself n the fam and let them come and knock. everyone's same boat this time of year. i just about broke even with this last crop. just...


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> man im fed up ........


Fed up be fucked, u should try living with same woman for 27 years, that's fed up !, & she's off work this week, Ffs , gonna walk the dog.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fed up be fucked, u should try living with same woman for 27 years, that's fed up !, & she's off work this week, Ffs , gonna walk the dog.


Lmao I bet you can't even look her in the back of the head anymore can yer haha Ahh u make me laff man


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah chin up, just having one of those down moments ... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

could be worse, i've been paid and my balance is at -£87 thank fuck everyone i know does trade lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

smokes just ran out aswell so that never helps LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

bro my balance is £-2547 

i got a 2500 overdraft thats been paying the morgage for last 2 months LOL ... now its run out 

just sick of arguing with the missus over money .... cant even afford to put some fuel in car n fuck off to the pub ... LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

And folk think us growers are minted Lol...Yeh im out of smoke too mate I'm just hoping the Mrs is gonna buy us a bag tonight lmao if u had a smoke now you wouldn't give a shit about ur bills you'd be like ahhhhhh fuck em

Aye the only time me and mine argue is when we got no money its mad ain't it is love to be self sufficient so money don't mean shit its the root of all evil I tell ye


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

I can live without £ if I have green, can't live without green even if I was flush , or the saying goes, I have neither , cunting shite ! Lol,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/130895144786
> 
> in thinking of having a word with the local hydro shop and seeing if hes intrested in buying some stock off me for £25-30 a bulb.....i rekon he could push em out if he markets the ballast savings right...around £70 per bulb.....win win all round...


My local grow shop does a brand new 600w Lumii ballast, standard Lumii reflector and a bulb thrown in for £60.

You can make the same package slightly cheaper from ebay, new 600w ballasts are about £40.

£53 kit.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-600W-Lumii-HIGH-QUALITY-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-MAGNETIC-BALLAST-LAMP-REFLECTOR-/131067585644?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1e843ca46c


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> All i can say chedz is enjoy ya haze.....theres no lemon there mate....lol


I reckon me and lems am gonna av the pepsi challenge here lads lol wen ya pullin down lemon


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah its all the bullshit bills you need to pay that piss me off ... like council tax ... wtf is that all about ??? £130 a month for some cunt to empty my bin ?? cus the council dont do fuck all else around here !

my gas n leccy is about £180 a month direct debit ... 
morgage is 400 a month then you got water rates , tv licence , internet , shopping car tax , fuel etc ... its non stop innit ... fucking countries a joke .... 

me n missus had a big bust up cus she has had her heart set on a certain rescue dog for awhile and the rescue centre has just but the dog up for adoption and ive told her atm we cant afford to get him ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

in toon we get dec/jan off from cuntcil tax. and what thje fuck is it with birds wanting dogs. mine's been banging on about a sausage dog pup for ages now.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i ws reading a thread about different ways to use bubble bags n someone said they use a 75 micron or lower bag with a honey bee extractor , you use the extractor as normal but spray it into a container of hot water with a bubble bag in .
> Apparently the hot water dissolves the butane instantly and the bubble bag catches the trichs giving you pure honey oil you can then heat up to get all the water out and whip into a pure budder ...


@Yorkie , @Don , @anyone else that might know 

you guys got any thought on this method ... im interested in trying it but im not 100% convinced that spraying the BHO into water is a good thing to do ....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah its all the bullshit bills you need to pay that piss me off ... like council tax ... wtf is that all about ??? £130 a month for some cunt to empty my bin ?? cus the council dont do fuck all else around here !
> 
> my gas n leccy is about £180 a month direct debit ...
> morgage is 400 a month then you got water rates , tv licence , internet , shopping car tax , fuel etc ... its non stop innit ... fucking countries a joke ....
> ...


Fuck me robbie lad 360 for me on leccy and gas mate its like another mortgage my expenses without shopin is ovet 2k a month mate no bs and thats without shopping mate it takes the piss bro


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in toon we get dec/jan off from cuntcil tax. and what thje fuck is it with birds wanting dogs. mine's been banging on about a sausage dog pup for ages now.


Lol mate my misses would av loads of the fuckers if it was nt for me puttin my foot down we av already got 2xdogs a monkey fish lizards and she wants a fuckin french bulldog now lol and its gotta be blue haha ive told her good luck with it haha im not payin over 2k for a fuckin mut lol I thought 900 was bad lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeh with ya on that baz can go without money if I got weed but with neither Yeh I'm fucked Lol...aye bills bills bills there wankers mate...was the opposite with me and mine I wanted the dogs Lol I love em man they can piss you off like but their good fun especially with a bit a tripe on yer tip aye baz lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @Yorkie , @Don , @anyone else that might know
> 
> you guys got any thought on this method ... im interested in trying it but im not 100% convinced that spraying the BHO into water is a good thing to do ....


Butane is not very miscible with water so I don't think it would work like expected. 

You could evaporate as much of the Butane off as you could naturally, then dissolve the resulting BHO in Ethanol (Everclear), evaporate the ethanol off and you should have a pretty pure product with none of the crap residuals from the butane.
That process would be hard to beat without kit to be fair.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @Yorkie , @Don , @anyone else that might know
> 
> you guys got any thought on this method ... im interested in trying it but im not 100% convinced that spraying the BHO into water is a good thing to do ....


yeah it works a charm it just globs together on top of the water as it's non soluble 


exodus0408 said:


> Lol mate my misses would av loads of the fuckers if it was nt for me puttin my foot down we av already got 2xdogs a monkey fish lizards and she wants a fuckin french bulldog now lol and its gotta be blue haha ive told her good luck with it haha im not payin over 2k for a fuckin mut lol I thought 900 was bad lmao


cheaper than a kid at this stage for me lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it works a charm it just globs together on top of the water as it's non soluble


Have you tried it yourself Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

watch this space mate.

EDIT: though actually i'm not going to bother with the water as i'm going to repeat the butane process a couple of times then do the ethanol bit. probably be easier without the water tbh. evaP FASTER OR SAVE ME HAVING TO GLOB IT TOGETHER... caps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> watch this space mate.
> 
> EDIT: though actually i'm not going to bother with the water as i'm going to repeat the butane process a couple of times then do the ethanol bit. probably be easier without the water tbh. evaP FASTER OR SAVE ME HAVING TO GLOB IT TOGETHER... caps


I'm thinking it would glob together in the water like you say but it would seal the internal butane into the little glob as neither are soluble, there's plenty left once a plate has stopped bubbling on it's own and then you warm it up over hot water to purge.

Hmmm......


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I reckon me and lems am gonna av the pepsi challenge here lads lol wen ya pullin down lemon


drying as we speak mate....like i said game on lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeh i can see the water making things very messy and trickier I'd just do a normal evap and add everclear or just heat purge it...was watching something the other day and this fella rekons the honeycomb crumblier texture is purer that strait shatter? some really nice looking ice wax aswell on YouTube them yanks are killing it off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> ...was watching something the other day and this fella rekons the honeycomb crumblier texture is purer that strait shatter?


Depends on how he defines pure.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

Hasn't anybody got a job on ? Must be a werehouse somewhere with lots for us to nabb !, I think Z is top bank robber, giz a job m8.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> drying as we speak mate....like i said game on lol


So who you 2 gonna get to judge it then? Cant be either of u2 if ya want it to be a fair competition lol I reckon you should get either Zedd or DGT to judge


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol mate my misses would av loads of the fuckers if it was nt for me puttin my foot down we av already got 2xdogs a monkey fish lizards and she wants a fuckin french bulldog now lol and its gotta be blue haha ive told her good luck with it haha im not payin over 2k for a fuckin mut lol I thought 900 was bad lmao


mines the same bud, have to keep the foot down now since she got the fuckong ragdoll (800 for a fucking cat!) the dog was just under that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

yorkie, you'd still need to heat it to get a lot of the butane out. i intend to heat mine a few times til it bubbles no more before i add the ethanol and filter. am just waiting on the butane now.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm thinking it would glob together in the water like you say but it would seal the internal butane into the little glob as neither are soluble, there's plenty left once a plate has stopped bubbling on it's own and then you warm it up over hot water to purge.
> 
> Hmmm......


isnt that the point of the bubble bag though ? if you sprayed into hot water onto a bubble bag then couldnt you just pull the bubble bag out the water with the glob on , then scrap it off onto a hot plate and whip it ??? dunno if that would work ... how about once you pull the bubble bag out the water you stick it in freezer , then once the oil has gone abit more brittle you could peel it off the bag and whip it onto a hot plate that way ?? im not sure just throwing ideas out there ..

also wouldnt the whipping get whatever butane is trapped out ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> drying as we speak mate....like i said game on lol


Haha cure it for 4 wks till im ready its no problem mine will be down by then and we can throw alittle out to some1 that is nt biased enough to throw it mate lol will take a sample myself if ya dont mind and visa versa lad let the games begin haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends on how he defines pure.


Lol I don't know more THC I rekon this k he left it purging all night I'll try n find the vid mate....

@rob think if I was gonna do it is use a 25 bag or something I'd be scared of the oil getting caught up in the tiny holes.....if you try it take some.pics mate I wanna see it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Ay will a large 1st class stamp be enough to send a size c jiffy packed or shall i whack 2 on there to be safe?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ay will a large 1st class stamp be enough to send a size c jiffy packed or shall i whack 2 on there to be safe?


Dont guess, do it properly lol, been far too many close calls in this thread over the last year or so with ppl making silly mistakes with postage costs

http://www.royalmail.com/price-finder


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol just checked it says 1 is enough but fuck it I'll stick 2 on to be safe its what I normally do man I just don't like over paying the fuckers lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol just checked it says 1 is enough but fuck it I'll stick 2 on to be safe its what I normally do man I just don't like over paying the fuckers lol


Just remember that a jiffy bag is considered to be a small packet NOT a letter


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

well I only make extracts using supercritical co2 and vacuum centrifuges....lol......and the contaminates in butane to worry about are non volatile so purge away shiz still gonna be in the product but its only a prob if u do this a lot imo.....why turn medicine into poison...I know I know ok, but the easiest way to make face splitting hash is to dry trim superdry then freeze the shke out of a 220 bag...the dry ice meth without the dry ice.....best way at home is ice water extraction with a 220 and 70 um bag imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Aye zedd I think when it come to me having a load of trim to work with I'm gonna master ice water extraction been looking at a few different techniques I'll incorporate em all together to.make bizzle technique [email protected] sae Yeh they always make it with 2 stamps mate just thought I could get away with 1 like u say better safe than sorry tho man


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

Just been n taken a load of pics of the room for n update for yas all n every fucking picture has come out blurry ffs, just looked at me phone n camera lens is full of dust lol, will have to take some more tomorrow methinks

Also chucked 2 Blue Pit seeds into soil last night so be interesting to see how long it takes them to crack n show above soil, fastest seed ive ever had for that was NLxMango over 3 years ago n it cracked n showed its head above the soil in less than 30hrs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Spoon the pups arrive tomorrow, you best be in....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

shawny take it to the postie and send it recorded delivery if its under 100g and only in a jiffy envelope its only £2, much safer than just whacking some stamps and in post box.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Exo SCROG's, 4 weeks 12/12.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo SCROG's, 4 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2983421
> View attachment 2983423
> View attachment 2983425


they soon fill out when u flip em, nice work mate


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo SCROG's, 4 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 2983421
> View attachment 2983423
> View attachment 2983425


Lookin the dogs them there Yorky !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm skeptical myself, they've some serious way to go in 5 weeks. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

It's all fun and games, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha love the spread eagle pose in pic 2 lol looks pretty sweet that...like the under the screen shot aswell  gonna be a bitch to chop down ain't they...gaz Yeh man I normally do em both ways and it always gets there..was just seeing if I could get it cheaper Lol proper tight cunt I am haha...is that it for now then Gaz just exo getting grown in your gaff from now on yeh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha love the spread eagle pose in pic 2 lol looks pretty sweet that...like the under the screen shot aswell  gonna be a bitch to chop down ain't they...


Spread eagle with my head against the skirting board and the camera sat on my nose just to fit em in shot, lol.

I don't think about crop time labours to be honest, it's crop time!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Shawny when ur posting shit why not just got to the desk in the post office and give them the pack and they'll put whatever needs to be put on it to get it wer it's goin.......really can't believe people are still fucking about with this shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Shawny when ur posting shit why not just got to the desk in the post office and give them the pack and they'll put whatever needs to be put on it to get it wer it's goin.......really can't believe people are still fucking about with this shit


........Exactly.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Spread eagle with my head against the skirting board and the camera sat on my nose just to fit em in shot, lol.
> 
> I don't think about crop time labours to be honest, it's crop time!


What u reckon you'll pull of them yorkie? Any idea? I done exo in a scrogg before and tbh I don't rate it for scroggin, colas just don't get as big as they should


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u reckon you'll pull of them yorkie? Any idea? I done exo in a scrogg before and tbh I don't rate it for scroggin, colas just don't get as big as they should


I don't know mate, I've never run it and they're under a 400w.

I can understand what you mean about the cola thing, too much stretch and lank to it to build up big colas.
I'll have to see how this turns out but I reckon it needs to be kept really short for as long as possible before it starts to bud, maybe that would help.
Work it under the screen for longer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd like 10oz each but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Spread eagle with my head against the skirting board and the camera sat on my nose just to fit em in shot, lol.
> 
> I don't think about crop time labours to be honest, it's crop time!


Haha Yeh when I seen them toes I could just imagine what sort of shapes were getting knocked out to get that shot Lol you should go into photography with them sort of angles


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh when I seen them toes I could just imagine what sort of shapes were getting knocked out to get that shot Lol you should go into photography with them sort of angles


Lol, to get the birds eye shot I'm stood on a chair with one hand pushing against the ceiling and the other stretched out holding the camera.

I think that will be the last time they come out of the loft......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll get some shot's of the Dog's and the Anesthesia, shit's going on!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha haha then the Mrs walks in gives u a weird look.and back out again lmao....its all about that prime shot tho ain't it gotta get em in all their glory


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

Morrag off Emerdale farm. . Ide fuck her silly, silly I tell ya !


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice scrog and not just branches through a screen mate....

i may recreate what you have done at some point 4 completely covering the tent....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

why the fuck is SR2 sooo slow , i could of gone to india and bought the shit direct by now ...... 

20 attempts to log on due to the captcha error then 3 hours to load everytime you click a link , none of the other markets have this lag !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeh I noticed how fuckin slow it is and there always doing maintenance and stuff ....maybe its just a way of keeping one step ahead of the feds?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I noticed how fuckin slow it is and there always doing maintenance and stuff ....maybe its just a way of keeping one step ahead of the feds?


you mean by making it take that long people dont order ... suppose its a good idea tbh .. LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol yeh....it took ages for me to deposit last night waited ages for a bloody qwid...that Pandora ain't bad but their mostly american and German vendors lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah pandora is alot faster ... once i cropped im gonna order a few oz of diff hash's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Nice scrog and not just branches through a screen mate....


I don't know what all that is about, if they don't understand the concept why bother? 
Might as well just use tomato cages.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah pandora is alot faster ... once i cropped im gonna order a few oz of diff hash's


Ooo Ahh mate same here gonna be a long time like by its a comin Lol gotta love hash Pandora have a few different types aswell hash DMT and weed for me Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha love the spread eagle pose in pic 2 lol looks pretty sweet that...like the under the screen shot aswell  gonna be a bitch to chop down ain't they...gaz Yeh man I normally do em both ways and it always gets there..was just seeing if I could get it cheaper Lol proper tight cunt I am haha...is that it for now then Gaz just exo getting grown in your gaff from now on yeh?



thats ot m8 its all about the exo in the gbhoy house now, i will usually be doing 8 plants at a time from now on and it gonna be 6 exo and 2 breeders boutique seed strains to see if i get a nice pheno, but even the bb strain im gonna be using is supposedly crossed with the clone only exo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> thats ot m8 its all about the exo in the gbhoy house now, i will usually be doing 8 plants at a time from now on and it gonna be 6 exo and 2 breeders boutique seed strains to see if i get a nice pheno, but even the bb strain im gonna be using is supposedly crossed with the clone only exo


Haha Yeh you've gotta chuck a couple of cheeky seeds in the corner aint ya just to see if anything nice pops up like but when you know you've got the peng its gonna take over that tent Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeRIAew8eXc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Fuckin love this riff man siiickooo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

this is the 1st half of the exo plant i chopped this is the smaller buds that dried 1st. got just under 2 oz in there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Buzziiiiiiiiinnnnn Lol gimme that


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Buzziiiiiiiiinnnnn Lol gimme that


Ile fight u for it !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Hahaha naked mud fight? Yer on


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha naked mud fight? Yer on


Fuck off, jelly & custard !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

@shawny pm m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

if i had enough i'd send u all a lil sample but i dont so u can all fuck off lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Lmao Yeh that sounds like more fun with the riu gang throwing hundreds and thousands on us lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Anesthesia.

Cola city, I can see this doing 5oz if it doesn't finish early.
It's started to get a purple tinge round the edges of the upper fan leaves too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol. Back at ya G.....lookin v nice that yorkie so far ahead if the exo ain't she...nice lil bush man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

email shawn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Dog S1 A.
Needs opening up a bit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2014)

Dog S1 B.
Needs opening up too, words do not describe how fucking gooey this plant is.
Pics don't do it justice, stinks to high heaven and drips in dense, thick trichs too.

View attachment 2983611View attachment 2983612
View attachment 2983614View attachment 2983615View attachment 2983616View attachment 2983617
Also getting a heavy dose of purple.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Back at ya g ....aye she does need spreading a bit don't she spread those legs Lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2014)

she will open up with weight, nice grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

@garyboy PM
@Rambo PM


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @garyboy PM
> @Rambo PM



replied m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

@gary PM

10 fucking characters!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

There was a young woman from Ealing who had a particular feeling, she lay on her back and opened her crack and pissed all over the ceiling


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

@sae email m8


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> There was a young woman from Ealing who had a particular feeling, she lay on her back and opened her crack and pissed all over the ceiling


There was a young man from Leeds, who swallowed a packet of seeds,
In less than an hour, his cock was a flower, & his balls were a bundle of weeds.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha yes baz... I'm struggling to think of anymore Lol

What are they doing with this like button fucking interrogating it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

@Gary E-mail

@Lemon will e-mail ya bk in a bit, doesnt wanna seem to send to you atm for some reason


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

@sae clear ur pm inbox m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha yes baz... I'm struggling to think of anymore Lol
> 
> What are they doing with this like button fucking interrogating it


There was a thread in Support about it, something along the lines of the amount of likes per day on top of an existing vbulletin issue are causing their servers to keep crashing


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @sae clear ur pm inbox m8


Clear now mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Clear now mate



its kl mate ive emailed ya instead


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> There was a thread in Support about it, something along the lines of the amount of likes per day on top of an existing vbulletin issue are causing their servers to keep crashing


Aye I remember u posted something about it...you'd think think these whizz kids would if sorted it by now Lol yes naughty boy empty that inbox


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

fuck me everyone in heres went quiet, im half pished and stoned out ma tits, and u have all fucked off and left me bored, bad enuf the wife went to bed without sucking me off the bitch. .....maybe i shouldnt have shouted at her during that driving lesson today lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol I'm still up but not for much longer. What you got growing at the money Garry? Just binned a green house cheese waste of time won't ever do a Barneys or green house strain again. Just gonna go with the smaller breeders type thing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Lol I'm still up but not for much longer. What you got growing at the money Garry? Just binned a green house cheese waste of time won't ever do a Barneys or green house strain again. Just gonna go with the smaller breeders type thing.



ive got 2 clone only exo and 2 purple paralysis in flower jst now 1 of each is 4 weeks in and the otherone of each is 1 week into flower, got 2 big bang left to chop 2morro night as well and got a some purps hanging to dry just now along with a little more exo. once these all finish its shut up shop time for me till around june after i go on holiday.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Lol I'm still up but not for much longer. What you got growing at the money Garry? Just binned a green house cheese waste of time won't ever do a Barneys or green house strain again. Just gonna go with the smaller breeders type thing.


 greenhouse seeds, big bang is what ive just grown and its an excellent strain mate and also great for making hash with due to a very high resin production, even the larger fan leaves get a good coat of crystally goodness


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

@gary e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Lol I'm still up but not for much longer. What you got growing at the money Garry? Just binned a green house cheese waste of time won't ever do a Barneys or green house strain again. Just gonna go with the smaller breeders type thing.


................


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @gary e-mail


back at u m8,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 3, 2014)

well cunts i calling it a night the wife starts work at 7 in the mrning and i need to be up to get the kids ready and off to school. later fuckers


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well cunts i calling it a night the wife starts work at 7 in the mrning and i need to be up to get the kids ready and off to school. later fuckers


Night mate, replied to ya e-mail


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

my garden is is lookin fukin mint, got one exo at 8 weeks with a hint of secondary colouration emerging, suffered some real thrip prob early on but I changed the enviro and the thrips dies down....no pesticide ever, it doesn't look like its affected yield cos these are the densest exo nugs I grown cos of switching from flowerin nutes to act...omg im not goin back, living organics produces fat tasty buds, the livers is getting that mr whippy ice cream cone formation with pink hues coming thru due to cool nite temps...thanks don it worked man....and im thinking of a nice family holiday this year with the take.......morning all


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 4, 2014)

Fairy landed yorki... Top man


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 4, 2014)

Having probs sending p on this fone yeah sae deffo that's pretty much the area I live


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 4, 2014)

Morning lads, just back from dropping kids in school, time for a quick J then its off to the garage to get my car sorted (again),
will pop into the postie at lunch time for those i spoke to last night will let u knw when its on its way.

haha rambo ya cunt where u been mate? not seen u about for a while, u been lurking as usual lol?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 4, 2014)

No mate not even been lurking, been helping a pal with a sizeable exo grow just been busy with doing that and mving it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Easy boys how are we all I'm fookin knackerd was in bed early aswell last night.....so your loving them teas then zedd would you say your yielding any less or u got it dialled now? Well I've found a source of 5 meo DMT Lol I've just gotta buy a toad and keep it as a pet  fookin shaaaand


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

What u having done on the car now gazza? Pain in the arse sometimes aint they....just me and little me today he trashes the house man Lol as soon as I tidy up he's on something else think I'm.gonna get him some scran then he's off for a snooze I need a break and a joint lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 4, 2014)

I need a joint but apparently im a mongo once stoned so now not allowed to smoke till I got it down to 3.30pm fucking women carnt be arsed with the arguing, aint easy when u got plenty of smoke calling ya name lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Haha aye sometimes is best just to get on with it aint can't stand it when they get naggin Lol...u need to get a dog then you can walk him and a have a joint while your at it  its fuckin bliss I'm the summer


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

well little tents empty so gonna shove just a single plant in there and give it ago scrogging. whats everyone upto today?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we all I'm fookin knackerd was in bed early aswell last night.....so your loving them teas then zedd would you say your yielding any less or u got it dialled now? Well I've found a source of 5 meo DMT Lol I've just gotta buy a toad and keep it as a pet  fookin shaaaand


teas are the way for me, ive kept all the exo deep green and shiny, never seen such happy plants and im getting proper weight on the cos, also I know ninja is hating on barneys but ive got 2 stunning TD s in early flower lazy cunt os a plant but oh so pretty then ive got a montsor supercropped but left for a fat cola vnilla kush and im poring the slops from the tea on her and she is still hungry...fukin love growin vk good yielding fem loved by all and good pain relief....indifferent smell tho


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

nah gotta be some good barneys and green house out there just think its harder to find good phenos. My liberty haze from barneys was dank and my first grow so i was clueless. blue cheese was shitty though and alot of people seem to say barneys are shit. greenhouse my mate grew their exo cheese and was alright not the best but decent enough then another pal grew it just because of him and it was absolute shit then the frebie cheese well thats gone i aint keeping her be lucky to get a q and wasnt gonna be any sort of cheese anyway. TD ive heard its also really hard to find a pheno like with their pineapple chunk. I was tempted at one point to try tangie for some orange bud. next for me though will probably be ugorgs1


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

Baz and Chedz ... fairy sent


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

next seeds im popping are silas uk exodus clone only x bodhis skunk 91 .. 

hoping for some fuel rotten meat roadkill skunk shizz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> teas are the way for me, ive kept all the exo deep green and shiny, never seen such happy plants and im getting proper weight on the cos, also I know ninja is hating on barneys but ive got 2 stunning TD s in early flower lazy cunt os a plant but oh so pretty then ive got a montsor supercropped but left for a fat cola vnilla okush and im poring the slops from the tea on her and she is still hungry...fukin love growin vk good yielding fem loved by all and good pain relief....indifferent smell tho


Hmmm it seems everyone who starts using compost teas swears by them I use to go on a lot of yank sites before I found this one and nearly most of em.were organic growers using teas and what not....when I've got my own set up all to myself and in a different pad ill start on the organic in soil route I think....the main reason being all these organic growers swear by the flavour and quality so that kind of settles it for me quality sells itself don't it


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

I really want to try bennies and the like, jut to do a run and see what the difference in the flavour and texture of end smoke is.

Would have to use cuts and not beans though as it would be a better comparison.

One in particular is Caps Bennies! Really want to try that shit, not too confident on making my own.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

hey welsh , hows you man ?


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

i got some unreleased bodhi seeds which i should probably try, may do them next in the little one.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

what seeds you got mate ?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

lmao why you fucking about with barneys and GHS when you got some unreleased bodhi stuff , you could be sitting on some rare potent smokage there man , unreleased means clone that shit and make your own clone only !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Bennies? Is that a drug or something mate never heard of it...I'm seriously into.the look of DMT and 5 meo even more Lol I like pyscodelics man but never had that full blown experience I rekon I can get it with the d


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone got the psycho cut lads ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

ther is-
xbox fanboys
playstation fanboys

and now we have seedfanboys

FUK seeds

that is all.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> hey welsh , hows you man ?


yo dude, im good man, sorry been so busy in work, got a couple of bakers off on sick so doing 11 hr days 6 day week. Pretty grim but I'm off for 5 days now so I'll lok into shit that I said I would a couple? weeks back. 

Been stupidly caned all of the fucking time too man.

Of the little ones, 3 firedogs, 1 of which showed a ball a few days back, 2 look female. Sin City Blue Petrol 6 down, all look female, well, one is super tall, massive gaps inbetween nodes, so I fully expect some balls on them.

All in new shoes and under 1 MH600, will go to two when they need it.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bennies? Is that a drug or something mate never heard of it...I'm seriously into.the look of DMT and 5 meo even more Lol I like pyscodelics man but never had that full blown experience I rekon I can get it with the d



Bennies are Beneficial bacteria that contain billions of micro bacteria the the plants fucking looooove, keep roots healthy and at optimum nutrient uptake. That what I get from it anyway pal.. A mate of mine does teas and he has epic results on taste.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

DMT is hands down responsible for some of the best experiences of my life.

Its one that EVERYONE should try. twice.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

im scared if i took DMT id trip out on some bad shit and not come back ... like being eaten by spiders or something stupid


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im scared if i took DMT id trip out on some bad shit and not come back ... like being eaten by spiders or something stupid


Nah man, Its not like an acid or shroom trip

its hard to explain, time sort of stops and slows down and you become part of time moving along itself. Reading that seems like bollocks but I didnt have a negative thought any of the times I've had it. 

The body gets rid of it in 15 mins, 100% gone, sober, made a spliff and drove home after smoking that. Great stuff. 

Would really like to do the South American shit, full on look at your own subconcious and accept yourself, grow as a human, understand the impact of yourself on an atomic, world and universal level.

Thats my kind of shit!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

might just have to give some a try then ... 

You sound like you got a good selection of genetics growing there man , you thought about dusting the bootom bud of each with abit of pollen ? Firedog x blue petrol ...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> might just have to give some a try then ...
> 
> You sound like you got a good selection of genetics growing there man , you thought about dusting the bootom bud of each with abit of pollen ? Firedog x blue petrol ...


Do it mate, get with some safe brethren, get up in the hills on a sunny day, or, in a house with something crazy on a projector. 

Also some more SinMint and LA Con in there too. 

I still got a few more Firedog, and 9 Blue Petrol beans so pollen chucking can come wll down the line, better when I get another house on the go for breeding, like to keep pollen as far away as poss!

I was thinking more Alien leaning firedog x Forum leaning Cookies....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

i know a friend of mine down in cornwall has just got a big fairy package from the states and has got along with others both original legit cookies .... Forum cut and Thin mint Cut so once there big enough to clone he said he's gonna pass the love


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i know a friend of mine down in cornwall has just got a big fairy package from the states and has got along with others both original legit cookies .... Forum cut and Thin mint Cut so once there big enough to clone he said he's gonna pass the love


Nice mate! Thats what you want, the forum and the thin mint, do a side by side run. 

Thinking of getting some Amnesia x Cookies. That would be fucked up.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

these are the clones he got and is gonna spread 

Chem4
Giesel
Grapestomper
Daywrecker Diesel
GSC (forum)
GSC (Thin mint)
Princess
GG #4
Indiana Bubblegum


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 4, 2014)

mango haze,real green crack, real trainwreck and a proper blueberry one with proper taste are some strains id love to try


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> these are the clones he got and is gonna spread
> 
> Chem4
> Giesel
> ...


I'd be after the Chem4, depending where the cut is sourced from, GSC's and GG.

Dont know all of them but the ones I do are pretty sick. You'll have my cut in the mix too man.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mango haze,real green crack, real trainwreck and a proper blueberry one with proper taste are some strains id love to try


ayup sambo ... i got a green crack cross i think im not sure , i can get trainwreck clone and i have some proper blueberry  
im not really fussed about hazes tbh , its like the las's SLH i used to have , i grew it twice then got rid ... i dont really like the peppery haze taste and more of a hybrid , indy leaning lover than a satty haze lover ...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah its all about those knock out Indicas. Would love to get my hands on a true afghani strain.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'd be after the Chem4, depending where the cut is sourced from, GSC's and GG.
> 
> Dont know all of them but the ones I do are pretty sick. You'll have my cut in the mix too man.


yeah the princess cut is cindrella 88 from brothers grimm , apparently its the real cut used to make the C99 .. 
Ive seen a few people raving about the grapestomper but off top of my head i cant remember what the makeup is ...
Indiana bubblegum is the original bubblegum the one that tastes like the pink hubba bubba bubble gum from way back LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 4, 2014)

@bizzle and Sae. Both of u got email.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mango haze,real green crack, real trainwreck and a proper blueberry one with proper taste are some strains id love to try


its the green crack x New York diesel seeds i have sambo mate , there untested so dunno if they might herm or not but i can send em you if you want mate


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @bizzle and Sae. Both of u got email.


its like the secret service round here nowadays LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Bennies are Beneficial bacteria that contain billions of micro bacteria the the plants fucking looooove, keep roots healthy and at optimum nutrient uptake. That what I get from it anyway pal.. A mate of mine does teas and he has epic results on taste.


Lmao Yeh .with ya now mate I used to use plant magic granules there good like great white is suppose to be good aswell that's what a lot of yanks use...canna beat beneficials they even work well in coco....I ain't gonna really.play around with strains too much maybe a couple of beans popped in here and there..can't play around too much when its gotta make coin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Sweet G back at ya fella


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Baz and Chedz ... fairy sent


Easy robbie will keep eyes peeled mate!! 
Wots the crack then lads av I missed much fuckin graftin me bollox off so aint been on much started a new site in tamworth so alls good nice little site with plenty o little hotties on it lol im in my elements haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> its like the secret service round here nowadays LOL


Something's are best kept private mate as I'm sure u know


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Easy robbie will keep eyes peeled mate!!
> Wots the crack then lads av I missed much fuckin graftin me bollox off so aint been on much started a new site in tamworth so alls good nice little site with plenty o little hotties on it lol im in my elements haha


ha, only up the road pal. well, id say it's up the road, the missus would say its miles away.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> ha, only up the road pal. Well, id say it's up the road, the missus would say its miles away.


lol i was gonna say same , tamworth aint a million miles away from me  done quite abit of work up that way. ... Oops fuckin caps!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Something's are best kept private mate as I'm sure u know


i know that mate i was joking , just seems every other post in last few days has been .. PM @ who ever ... Email @ whoever ..... 

dont people know how to check shit LOL ....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> lol i was gonna say same , tamworth aint a million miles away from me  done quite abit of work up that way. ... Oops fuckin caps!!!!


Nice to know the locals are smashing it on the grows.

Like being back home in Wales, everyone up there has one on the go.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i know that mate i was joking , just seems every other post in last few days has been .. PM @ who ever ... Email @ whoever .....
> 
> dont people know how to check shit LOL ....


Lol I know mate, but most guys like myself have a separate email for RIU and don't check it as often as my normal email, so I remind the lazy fuckers that I've sent them an email as u can almost guarantee they read this thread multiple times a day


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> ha, only up the road pal. well, id say it's up the road, the missus would say its miles away.





RobbieP said:


> lol i was gonna say same , tamworth aint a million miles away from me  done quite abit of work up that way. ... Oops fuckin caps!!!!


Yh lads just started a site in gloscote on some council estate its some right graft aswell probably be there a few wks then move to next place lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

About 15/20mins away from me that. Giz a shout if you fancy a joint and we'll sort somethin out


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ww pm lad!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

@ Robbie, big thanks m8, will get em in ASAP .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

Fixed my comp, new graphics card ect, been playing BF2 for last 48 hours, bleeding eye balls !


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ww pm lad!!


....Done...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

chedz wheres my laz cut, u sposed to be able to clone rite......where are they mate in the bin.......?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> ....Done...


welshy I ll swap with ya when ur ready for some clone only cuts?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 4, 2014)

Corse there in the bin zedd that's were shit belongs.....lol.....

i vote the judges should be the most respected in this thread....zedd...rambo...don?....

we need 3....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> welshy I ll swap with ya when ur ready for some clone only cuts?


Sounds good matey. Cuts are just breaking our of that re-vegging from bud and putting out fresh leaves so still be a bit away, not really done revegging from that late on. Im going to have that super frosty one as a mother. Got a real funky taste / smell, every one who has been near it reckons its like no green theyve ever sniffed. Crazy man, you'll love it as a percy I reckon.

Cheers for the offer man.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> chedz wheres my laz cut, u sposed to be able to clone rite......where are they mate in the bin.......?


Pm zed !! Fuck of with ya 10 characters lol


----------



## scrofula (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in Manchester and can pay anything from a £100 to £130 for any decent bud we get a gram or 0.9 for a tenners or 1.8 for a 20 bag


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Corse there in the bin zedd that's were shit belongs.....lol.....
> 
> i vote the judges should be the most respected in this thread....zedd...rambo...don?....
> 
> we need 3....


All of em if yr on it mate not a problem lol I seen ya grows lol only jokin mate we can see who as the kings cut lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Sounds good matey. Cuts are just breaking our of that re-vegging from bud and putting out fresh leaves so still be a bit away, not really done revegging from that late on. Im going to have that super frosty one as a mother. Got a real funky taste / smell, every one who has been near it reckons its like no green theyve ever sniffed. Crazy man, you'll love it as a percy I reckon.
> 
> Cheers for the offer man.


They should be ok mate aslong as they av bud and afew leaves on em it ll reveg some take fuckin ages but its worth it if its killa smoke!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

scrofula said:


> I'm in Manchester and can pay anything from a £100 to £130 for any decent bud we get a gram or 0.9 for a tenners or 1.8 for a 20 bag


Standard NW prices it seems pal. 

Got a mate or two in Middleton and Stockport and they both got lads getting 400 back off an oggle. 1.3/1.4 for £20 all day long. Madness. 

Said about the old hippy crew up North Wales, they pass it out at 5-0/60 quid. Good people!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> They should be ok mate aslong as they av bud and afew leaves on em it ll reveg some take fuckin ages but its worth it if its killa smoke!


Isnt it mate, I didnt take cuts of 2, and they were the two that really came on a LOT once flipped. So took lowest buds I could, grim shit man, but so fucking glad I did, it's the funkiest shit I've run by far.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Isnt it mate, I didnt take cuts of 2, and they were the two that really came on a LOT once flipped. So took lowest buds I could, grim shit man, but so fucking glad I did, it's the funkiest shit I've run by far.


Always the way mate I neva took cuts off th slh wen i first got her and had peeps say they loved it so had no choice but to reveg after id chopped her down luckily enough I left all bottom stuff on her else she woukd of been a gona lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 4, 2014)

Got the dogs potted up... Something tells me I'm gonna need more room lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Lookin nice there spoons what baby's you got in the dome?


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 4, 2014)

Cheers shawny. Got 2 slh x sc, 2 dreamtime x Exo, 3 Exo and 4 pp... And hopefully a few dogs next week. Gonna pick a few of my fav smoke out of em all and use one of each for mothers.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Cheers shawny. Got 2 slh x sc, 2 dreamtime x Exo, 3 Exo and 4 pp... And hopefully a few dogs next week. Gonna pick a few of my fav smoke out of em all and use one of each for mothers.


Looks like you're on it Mr Badgers !


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah baz, a wee bit to on it I think.. Getting a bit ahead of my self lol. Think I'm really gonna struggle to squeeze all them in one go lol. The dogs are only gonna get a weeks veg but I dunno how big to expect them to be.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuckin strain master spoons Lol canna fault mate get it on the go...I'm gonna be setting up stall tonight fingers are twitchy as fuck lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin strain master spoons Lol canna fault mate get it on the go...I'm gonna be setting up stall tonight fingers are twitchy as fuck lol


Steady now Shawn, keep ya sweed down, & no filth chases ! Lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah mate, Jack of all strains master of none lol. Won't be keeping em all prob gonna try to keep hold of about 2 or 3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Steady now Shawn, keep ya sweed down, & no filth chases ! Lol


Lmao ohh don't worry mate I'm.never getting behind a wheel unless I'm fully legal fuck that shit I've had far too many cars seized in the past Lol finally learnt my lesson I'll be a good boy from.now on 



spooningbadgers said:


> yeah mate, Jack of all strains master of none lol. Won't be keeping em all prob gonna try to keep hold of about 2 or 3


Strain hunting Yeh can't fault ya mate get a good selection of peng a leng on the go


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

that woman dying be like teh scare mongering in the US papers about 600 people dying of weed overdose on the 1st day of legalization on them states wer ANY ove 21 yr old can buy weed


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that woman dying be like teh scare mongering in the US papers about 600 people dying of weed overdose on the 1st day of legalization on them states wer ANY ove 21 yr old can buy weed


Too right Ice man, how u doing anyway ? Haven't heard much off ya m8, glad things r getting better for ya !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

i saw some shit in the metro about a lass dying because of weed but only saw the headline, what happened like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Too right Ice man, how u doing anyway ? Haven't heard much off ya m8, glad things r getting better for ya !


na doin me own thing, got shit going down, plus loose lips, had sum very paranoid months this yr, been so flippant with my addresss and such

anwyays do wtf now im history 10 and a B

and what happened don? she tries your home made thc vape ecig thats what


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

honestly?! interesting i wonder what they mixed the pot into.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> honestly?! interesting i wonder what they mixed the pot into.


no not honestly?


really u thought i was beeing serious?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

i don't watch news it's either bollocks or makes me angry so i don't. back pages only...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahh its pure bollocks brewed up by the daily fail they couldn't find anything wrong with her and she had medum to high levels of THC in her blood ...so the coroner said she died of cannabis toxicity load a shit it ain't even toxic lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

She smoked a spliff so she could sleep n she supposedly had a 60 pound ha bit..LOL. Id put money down that she was probably a closet pill popper or had something like a heart murmer.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Aye she was on anti depressants aswell or just stopped them its a shame poor gal was pretty fit man but it pisses me off how their blaming the Mary Jane


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't watch news it's either bollocks or makes me angry so i don't. back pages only...


................like............


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

ahh common we all know weed kills look as us zombies ffs, steer well clear I heard they gonna use it on death row its such a killer lmfao smsl


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ahh common we all know weed kills look as us zombies ffs, steer well clear I heard they gonna use it on death row its such a killer lmfao smsl


Ur right zeddd, I had a close call last night after a joint, severe chest pain and felt light headed....think I near died, might have to knock this habit on the head before I croke it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

much as i love it i know too many people who have lost their mind through it as a trigger for other drug abuse. that's where the research should be happening but then again you take an E you deserve what you get!?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

get me the name of the coroner and I ll send him a spliff as a hint.....its like the fukin dark ages or when they told gallileo he was a cunt for showing that Copernicus was rite by using science....that coroner was a freemason.....nuff sed


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> much as i love it i know too many people who have lost their mind through it as a trigger for other drug abuse. that's where the research should be happening but then again you take an E you deserve what you get!?


The Gateway argument doesn't stack up......whatever those individuals suffered in their past that lead them to self medicate is the source of their problems not cannabis. the only real gateway drug is alcohol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

laws and times were different when alex shulgin was around


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> All of em if yr on it mate not a problem lol I seen ya grows lol only jokin mate we can see who as the kings cut lol


im happy with them 3 if you and they are.....all dried and mc donalds bagged up....got 87g total.....so just over 3oz.....

tomoz i will be getting a ph meter and extraction...(rimmer did u reply to my last email...)

and running 1000w mixed spec over them...yield Should increase...this round had slight mag def and were i have no ec or ph testing means i am guessing it all...next round will be aiming for 4oz....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> The Gateway argument doesn't stack up......whatever those individuals suffered in their past that lead them to self medicate is the source of their problems not cannabis. the only real gateway drug is alcohol


can't deny that it fires the synoptic pathways as acid and hallucinagins though. ie. it will trigger


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 4, 2014)

Also don if your reading in still after them beans.....new baby's skinting me out atm....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

ne sweat was just about to ask but figured you'd be boracic lint. they aren't going anywhere anyways. hows the bairn doing anyway?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can't deny that it fires the synoptic pathways as acid and hallucinagins though. ie. it will trigger


thinkin about it will fire neurons don but we become addicts cos of the pain felt, cannabis is no more a gateway drug than ibuprofen imo but alcohol leads to poor choices and more drama imo


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

ha ha obviously writing this pissed and stoned lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

No such thing as a gateway drug, its 100% down to the individual. No heroin addict would turn around n say " I wish id never smoked that spliff" in reality its more alone the lines of "I wish my daddy didn't molest me"..its usually a form of self medication OR their stupid as fuck n saw train spotting n wanted to be a cool dude lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha obviously writing this pissed and stoned lol


likewise but there's physical and mental ang i know im mental so i try n steer clear


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGGNbHW8sFE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is a good little short video about the gateway effect


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

Topped all the bitches tonight. Still only 1 male from 9 regs.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise but there's physical and mental ang i know im mental so i try n steer clear


know that one mate thought I was a loon till I realised my parents were fuktards and I was reacting, double life for me too mate but the good thing is .......we believe in weed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Topped all the bitches tonight. Still only 1 male from 9 regs.


U jammy dodger my last regs I got 3 fems out of 8 not too bad I suppose


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 4, 2014)

Ta don....yea man hes all good....eating, sleeping....shitting as all good men do!....settleted On Baden as a name said bay-den.....

only so i could call him bad boy bayden.....its an unusual name....thoughts lads....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the crux of the drug debate.....stop blaming the victims of child abuse who grow up and self medicate.....start blaming the paedophiles/politicians who profit from the trafficking of cocaine, heroin and children.....disgusting motherfukkas


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 4, 2014)

Loool Zedd who watches the watched eh....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U jammy dodger my last regs I got 3 fems out of 8 not too bad I suppose


Still time man, nodes look like they just alternating so expect bollocks to show now if they are going to. If all are female it'll fuck me up a bit spacewise. Wasnt planning on 8 fems from regs plus the 4 feminised.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Ta don....yea man hes all good....eating, sleeping....shitting as all good men do!....settleted On Baden as a name said bay-den.....
> 
> only so i could call him bad boy bayden.....its an unusual name....thoughts lads....


as in baden powell the head of the scouts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Ta don....yea man hes all good....eating, sleeping....shitting as all good men do!....settleted On Baden as a name said bay-den.....
> 
> only so i could call him bad boy bayden.....its an unusual name....thoughts lads....


cracking name mate n congratulations!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> know that one mate thought I was a loon till I realised my parents were fuktards and I was reacting, double life for me too mate but the good thing is .......we believe in weed


nah man i was normal til i fucked my self up. do well to hide it now though. makes me laugh so much that people think i'm a boring twat .


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> these are the clones he got and is gonna spread
> 
> Chem4
> Giesel
> ...


Theres 2 or 3 on that list id love to try at some point mate if ya dont mind shouting me if/when you get em


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

lem read this...........http://exitinterview.biz/essays/bl_noped/


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

boring is good for me these days don but im too busy in the garden for that tg


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thinkin about it will fire neurons don but we become addicts cos of the pain felt, cannabis is no more a gateway drug than ibuprofen imo but alcohol leads to poor choices and more drama imo


I'm an addict, spent over £60,000 on slot machines over a 3 year period, smoked weed for 30 years, never wanted other drugs, can't stand booze, but think that's because me old man was an alchcaholic & suffers years of abuse .agree with Z , don't think there's such a thing as a "gateway drug" ya gonna do it or ya not gonna do it, sometimes or all the time , it takes alsorts, & all situations, ie if I was minted , I'm sure I would do other shit, & probly fuck me sen right up !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

Ps, sorry, had 3 cookies !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No such thing as a gateway drug, its 100% down to the individual. No heroin addict would turn around n say " I wish id never smoked that spliff" in reality its more alone the lines of "I wish my daddy didn't molest me"..its usually a form of self medication OR their stupid as fuck n saw train spotting n wanted to be a cool dude lol


Here fucking here !


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm an addict, spent over £60,000 on slot machines over a 3 year period, smoked weed for 30 years, never wanted other drugs, can't stand booze, but think that's because me old man was an alchcaholic & suffers years of abuse .agree with Z , don't think there's such a thing as a "gateway drug" ya gonna do it or ya not gonna do it, sometimes or all the time , it takes alsorts, & all situations, ie if I was minted , I'm sure I would do other shit, & probly fuck me sen right up !


yeah man ....me an baz had tricky chilhoods, both end up growin weed for the meds....different backgrounds same fuked up shit ....ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeh man we take things because we choose to its.in out nature to try new things we're inquisitive look at me I wanna go milking bufo alvarium toads lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> This is the crux of the drug debate.....stop blaming the victims of child abuse who grow up and self medicate.....start blaming the paedophiles/politicians who profit from the trafficking of cocaine, heroin and children.....disgusting motherfukkas


Fuck me , you're on fire tonight !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah man ....me an baz had tricky chilhoods, both end up growin weed for the meds....different backgrounds same fuked up shit ....ha ha


Nuff said .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man we take things because we choose to its.in out nature to try new things we're inquisitive look at me I wanna go milking bufo alvarium toads lmao


Wtf Shauny, what ya wanna milk toads for ? Stick to milking cows, or ya dick ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2014)

Post counts going up if nowt else . . .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Lmao they squirt out a venom which is basically pure 5 MeO DMT when dried Lol I'm.gonna buy one should be a few available in July


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> these are the clones he got and is gonna spread
> 
> Chem4
> Giesel
> ...


is he a bloke who doesn't get on too well with the lads at ugorg by any chance?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao they squirt out a venom which is basically pure 5 MeO DMT when dried Lol I'm.gonna buy one should be a few available in July


shawny you are on the money with the toad, it is the most highly prized of all the shamanic meds....omg man this is the stuff of legends and way beyond the chem version....very interested indeed


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

the shaman who gave me ayahuasca told me of the toad medicine.....must be good shit man for him to be impressed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeh I've been looking a lot into them and they cost around £100-150 they have these glands behind their eyes and on their limbs and you have to massage and squeeze them and it squirts out...do it.on a pyrex dish let it dry and pure 5 MeO DMT crystals are left behind...they seem pretty easy to care for and look.like a cool pet aswell 

Oh and each milking can produce up to a gram of venom containing 15% water jeeeeeeez ...but you gotta give em 6-8 weeks to recover and stock up again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

I believe its the strongest psychedelic there is? Only last a max of 10 mins but the experience is suppose be like pure joy and well every emotion you think of I can't even begin to imagine what its like but fuck me do I want some its suppose to give you the full break through


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've been looking a lot into them and they cost around £100-150 they have these glands behind their eyes and on their limbs and you have to massage and squeeze them and it squirts out...do it.on a pyrex dish let it dry and pure 5 MeO DMT crystals are left behind...they seem pretty easy to care for and look.like a cool pet aswell
> 
> Oh and each milking can produce up to a gram of venom containing 15% water jeeeeeeez ...but you gotta give em 6-8 weeks to recover and stock up again


trust me mate once mite b enuf


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Fucking hell you lot are all mental you know but it makes a good read n laugh. Can just picture Shawn massaging toads lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeh it most proberbly will be the vids I've seen the people seem to love it when they come back it like its too much to explain Lol like they've just been to another world that defies words [email protected] ninja Lol with a bit a Barry white one haha its more like a massive zit being popped that's what it looks like


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

Evening all, manic day, only just stopped lol

@lemon will get on that now mate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I believe its the strongest psychedelic there is? Only last a max of 10 mins but the experience is suppose be like pure joy and well every emotion you think of I can't even begin to imagine what its like but fuck me do I want some its suppose to give you the full break through


ill buy some of that off you mate when the time comes n zeddd is bang on, once will really be enough lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'M IN NEED OF SOME REP RIGHT NOW... REP 4 REP PLEASE! xD


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

@ lemon e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I'M IN NEED OF SOME REP RIGHT NOW... REP 4 REP PLEASE! xD


Always the noobies that want rep ffs lol, do you realise it means absolutely fuck all how much rep ya got? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Unrep!.........


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2014)

wtf is with all this spam ! 

evening lads


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronaldcon said:


> góralski domek


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Hahaha....easy sae been a busy day then? I have but the only with the little man fuck me he knackers me out lol then he wants [email protected] relax Yeh man it won't be for ages like by its on the cards gives me plenty of time to do my homework


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> almost guarantee they read this thread multiple times a day


speak for yaself!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

First the Polish come n take out jobs now they take our RIU? NOOOOO


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronaldcon said:


> domek góralski do wynaj&#281;cia


 Pierdol sie , Kurwa!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Always the noobies that want rep ffs lol, do you realise it means absolutely fuck all how much rep ya got? lol


I jus repped him ha ha poor cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronaldcon said:


> domki g&#243;ralskie wynajem


are you mocking me?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First the Polish come n take out jobs now they take our RIU? NOOOOO


they jus do properly what u micks fuk up cos ur always pissed and bitch fighting


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha....easy sae been a busy day then? I have but the only with the little man fuck me he knackers me out lol then he wants [email protected] relax Yeh man it won't be for ages like by its on the cards gives me plenty of time to do my homework


yeah mate sorting shit with council n joke shop n running lil un to school n back n then got into a row with a couple of mouthy coppers in the supermarket, gave then a dressing down in the middle of the store n they fucked off with their tails between their legs wiv half the store giving it the normal "haha you wankers you got told/piggy got a smacked arse" etc etc etc


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pierdol sie , Kurwa!!!!


picha........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

ahh who guves a fuk,, no such thing as uk now anwyays it moe uk/eu/pakistan/poland/werever the fuk else/ who gives a nigger fuk fuk fukity fuk


2 weeks no pregabs GO-ON!!! thats that done. NEXT!
(did feel like shit tho)

just had to cringe and hit the order button on a apple pad for my daughters 4th birthday, says she dont like the andorid ones SHE 4!!! fuksake apples expensive shit


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lmao you lads crack me up lol fuckin drugs are drugs and there will always be somethin to write about in the papers about em its wot makes the cunts sell!! If every1 believed that the softer drugs led to the hardet drugs there would be a whole load of fucked up peeps now haha I know all of you smoke weed and fair plays to ya but it neva really agreed with me and id smoke it jist for the sake of smokin it lol I could say it led me on to pills coke crack but it neva and tbh if I neva smoked weed I woukd of still took the other drugs which I did! If you ve an addictive personality then these harder drugs will and can fuck u up big in ya life me I can touch any drug out there and leave it after 1 hit if I aint in the mood for it if im in the mood then ill av as much as I olease its folk with no will power that get fucked uo on stuff and yh the way yr life is headin doe av an effectvon it but ya cant just blame it on that its the person you are that kills ya!! Ive been brought up round drugs all me life watched me dad smoke crack while he was ment to be takin us to the pub lol not funny I know but I believe that it had no bearin on my life same as me mother and billy/base it had no effect on me wear as it could av on others!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they jus do properly what u micks fuk up cos ur always pissed and bitch fighting


THEIR THE EXACT SAME! N nothing lasts forever bud, if you want whatever it is fixed again ill do it for you  ill give mates rates but do U mind if I park my caravan outside your house for a little?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao you lads crack me up lol fuckin drugs are drugs and there will always be somethin to write about in the papers about em its wot makes the cunts sell!! If every1 believed that the softer drugs led to the hardet drugs there would be a whole load of fucked up peeps now haha I know all of you smoke weed and fair plays to ya but it neva really agreed with me and id smoke it jist for the sake of smokin it lol I could say it led me on to pills coke crack but it neva and tbh if I neva smoked weed I woukd of still took the other drugs which I did! If you ve an addictive personality then these harder drugs will and can fuck u up big in ya life me I can touch any drug out there and leave it after 1 hit if I aint in the mood for it if im in the mood then ill av as much as I olease its folk with no will power that get fucked uo on stuff and yh the way yr life is headin doe av an effectvon it but ya cant just blame it on that its the person you are that kills ya!! Ive been brought up round drugs all me life watched me dad smoke crack while he was ment to be takin us to the pub lol not funny I know but I believe that it had no bearin on my life same as me mother and billy/base it had no effect on me wear as it could av on others!!


...wait a minute, did you just say you don't like smoking pot?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah mate sorting shit with council n joke shop n running lil un to school n back n then got into a row with a couple of mouthy coppers in the supermarket, gave then a dressing down in the middle of the store n they fucked off with their tails between their legs wiv half the store giving it the normal "haha you wankers you got told/piggy got a smacked arse" etc etc etc


Joke shop u been buying fart spray lolol. Remember that stuff ooohhh it fookin reeked man..Yeh everyone loves to see a copper get told off..were they on a power trip.or something they live the power round this way especially picking on the youngsters who walk the streets fookin bully bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> picha........


picha????

10 fucking characters!!!!!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 4, 2014)

******rep 4 rep people! :d******


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Ronaldcon said:


> wynajem domku w g&#243;rach


there is that polish work ethic zedd referred to lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh who guves a fuk,, no such thing as uk now anwyays it moe uk/eu/pakistan/poland/werever the fuk else/ who gives a nigger fuk fuk fukity fuk
> 
> 
> 2 weeks no pregabs GO-ON!!! thats that done. NEXT!
> ...


As bad as fuckin me misses ya saft cunt the littlen had the ipad aur for crimbo at nearly £500 he had the cunt 2 wks and the screen was smashed lol thank fuck for house insurance lol had to fetch him a new1 tonight from currys as the cunts gave us the money on 1 of there cards fuck knows why! I fuckin hate the place its always rammed lol sayin that ive seen me next tv its a 65inch sony 4k bollox got the speaker set to the side looks the bollox tbf £4299 and thats with extras threw in so not bad considering


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...wait a minute, did you just say you don't like smoking pot?


Na lad it does nt do owt for me but bein a lazy bum haha give me a bone or a few lines and yr talkin the only habit I had wen I was younger was pills but even then I could go without lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

tarmac me fukin drive wdy only 200 hindred quid


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tarmac me fukin drive wdy only 200 hindred quid


Lmao arkid is workin with some gypo lads atm doin fencing lol trust me you av nt seen them after a few lines haha fuck me arkid could jump in a few of his holes he as dug atter abit of proper haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahhhh thank fuck for that hes gone lol....Yeh ice we got 2 boys and a little miss as you know and she costs more than the 2 lads put together lmao and now she ain't far off becoming a little woman I'm fucking dreading it man worst thing been boyfriends followed by her and me Mrs fighting hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2014)

saw a doc once with a couple of chancers doin bodge work an getting paid to fuk off the site,,,they was pasterin a ceiling with yard broom ...funny as fuk unless its your gaff, the gaffer would turn up and pay em off tha cunts, slop everywhere


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> As bad as fuckin me misses ya saft cunt the littlen had the ipad aur for crimbo at nearly £500 he had the cunt 2 wks and the screen was smashed lol thank fuck for house insurance lol had to fetch him a new1 tonight from currys as the cunts gave us the money on 1 of there cards fuck knows why! I fuckin hate the place its always rammed lol sayin that ive seen me next tv its a 65inch sony 4k bollox got the speaker set to the side looks the bollox tbf £4299 and thats with extras threw in so not bad considering



i been looking at same 4k tv, thers gunna be a pre 2k 70" sony out by mid yr, id wait man, but the one your on about was 7k 5 months ago, beasts aint they,lol

so wat was teh excess like 150? betet rthanbuying the new pad, ive fixed LOOOADS with smashed screens getting my kid a childproof hardcase for it, seems solid and at 32 qwid it wants to be


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Joke shop u been buying fart spray lolol. Remember that stuff ooohhh it fookin reeked man..Yeh everyone loves to see a copper get told off..were they on a power trip.or something they live the power round this way especially picking on the youngsters who walk the streets fookin bully bastards


Jokeshop = Job centre

Yes mate, was having a chat with the store manager and 1 of the staff an they just come over butted into the conversation.
Started spouting bollocks about if i keep on swearing whilst talking to my mates they were gonna nick me blah blah blah, put on my posh accent n gave em a dressing down for interrupting another persons conversation at about 100db, told them that on private property(supermarket property) I will do and talk as I please especially since I am there at the personal invite of the store manager and that on private property unless a breach of the peace has been committed they have no right/place even talking to me without invite.
Also that they, as member of the public in fancy dress costumes( uniforms) bothering strangers in a supermarket could be construed as a breach of the peace and could cause offence or distress other member of the public and if they continued I would call the Police to deal with this.
I then took pictures of both their faces and shoulder numbers, asked for their details( police station/shoulder numbers n surnames and also who their shift inspector was) and reminded them they are obliged to provide me with such which they did begrudgingly and told them that I would not be so crass as to go and report them, instead that my father would take the matter up with their divisional commander when they saw each other at their next meeting at"The lodge" at the weekend which caused a bit of colour to drain from their faces.
Store manager then revoked their permission to enter the store and asked them to leave before he called the Police to escort them from the property if they did not comply and reminded them that whole incident was on CCTV since we were standing next to cash office entrance lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> As bad as fuckin me misses ya saft cunt the littlen had the ipad aur for crimbo at nearly £500 he had the cunt 2 wks and the screen was smashed lol thank fuck for house insurance lol had to fetch him a new1 tonight from currys as the cunts gave us the money on 1 of there cards fuck knows why! I fuckin hate the place its always rammed lol sayin that ive seen me next tv its a 65inch sony 4k bollox got the speaker set to the side looks the bollox tbf £4299 and thats with extras threw in so not bad considering


Give it 6 months an they will be down to less than £2k lmao, never understood people overspending on shite like that, only reason I can see is "keeping up with the Jones`" lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i been looking at same 4k tv, thers gunna be a pre 2k 70" sony out by mid yr, id wait man, but the one your on about was 7k 5 months ago, beasts aint they,lol
> 
> so wat was teh excess like 150? betet rthanbuying the new pad, ive fixed LOOOADS with smashed screens getting my kid a childproof hardcase for it, seems solid and at 32 qwid it wants to be


Excess lol fuck all mate the misses pays 3cpound odd a wk with rent and that covers everythin in the house no excess to be paid ya mad fucker lol fuck i brought a samsung s3 off ebay for £220 and the misses smashed the screen sent it to em with proof of purchase and how much I paid for it and they gave me £460 back lmfao fuck knows how it works lol saft cunts


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Give it 6 months an they will be down to less than £2k lmao, never understood people overspending on shite like that, only reason I can see is "keeping up with the Jones`" lol


I like to see it as spendin wot ive earned mate fuck id hate to be the richist man in the cemetry lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> saw a doc once with a couple of chancers doin bodge work an getting paid to fuk off the site,,,they was pasterin a ceiling with yard broom ...funny as fuk unless its your gaff, the gaffer would turn up and pay em off tha cunts, slop everywhere


Lol mad fuckers haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/johnkallaha-818347.html
Lmfao baz zed the silly cunt is at it again lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/792816-hps-tablegrow.html
Sorry baz zed ya gotta read this its gotta be a joker yh?? Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/johnkallaha-818347.html
> Lmfao baz zed the silly cunt is at it again lol


That the fucking numpty/troll from the other day that was coming out with all retarded questions n shit in that thread ya went n had some fun in?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

One for you lot that like the hidden doors/growrooms
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=608677119205517&set=vb.302896416450257&type=2&theater


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

@lemon e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

@ all our resident petrolheads

[video=youtube;JwabyPcvACc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwabyPcvACc#t=93[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeh that's pretty sweet that is sae would be nice to have wouldn't it.....I can't believe that geezer want to grow weed.under a fucking table lmao when he has a totally free room wtf goes thru some.folks heads


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Fuck me that would be sick.to rag about things beastly in that 3rd gear ain't it Lol I'd be a reet nob in that


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's pretty sweet that is sae would be nice to have wouldn't it.....I can't believe that geezer want to grow weed.under a fucking table lmao when he has a totally free room wtf goes thru some.folks heads


Its quite obvious hes a troll mate, even shitfaggy aint that retarded lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me that would be sick.to rag about things beastly in that 3rd gear ain't it Lol I'd be a reet nob in that


Theres another video of in on pootube destroying the new mclaren,a veyron, enzo etc etc, even beats a turbo Hayabusa bike to 170 odd before the bike eases past him lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Theres another video of in on pootube destroying the new mclaren,a veyron, enzo etc etc, even beats a turbo Hayabusa bike to 170 odd before the bike eases past him lol


Proper reminds me of one of my mates old cars, had a 1.4 starlet turbo running over 430bhp, spent thousands on it n upto 110mph would wipe the floor with ANYTHING you put up against it, it even did a 800`ish bhp supra n a 950bhp skyline at santa pod, made em look like skodas lmao, he finally broke it an sold it for bits after he detonated the engine twice in 4 months, hes currently building a twin engined mazda 323 turbo n his daily driver is an old 80`s porsche turbo running anti-lag thats kicking out well over 600bhp he found on ebay for less than £2k, previous owner had bought it since he liked porsches, drove it once, saw how much fuel it went thru n immediately sold it to me mate lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeeez for such a little.thing its rapid ain't it too much power.Lol have u seen that go kart with a R1 engine in it lolol things bloody mental man


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Jeeez for such a little.thing its rapid ain't it too much power.Lol have u seen that go kart with a R1 engine in it lolol things bloody mental man


Yeah seen that an i know of 2 turbo Hayabusa engined smart cars round my way lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

Feckin ell he's a proper.grease monkey then ain't he one of my old mates had a 1300 auto mini cooper.. thing was wicked he had ur off a biker he must if tuned it Cuz it was bad ass for a little mini we used to have loads of fun in it....right I'm off to the sack I'm fooked night all


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feckin ell he's a proper.grease monkey then ain't he one of my old mates had a 1300 auto mini cooper.. thing was wicked he had ur off a biker he must if tuned it Cuz it was bad ass for a little mini we used to have loads of fun in it....right I'm off to the sack I'm fooked night all


Yeah most of my mates are, used to look like a scene from fast n the furious when we all used to go out together lmao an most of em have all been built by their owners on their driveways/in their garage, none of that paying people to do ya shit for ya lol, fucking pick up a spanner an learn yaself lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning all, first day off after 6 days of 4 am starts.

Our bakery was the best sales bakery in South of England last week. 

Not bad for a someone super fucking caned every day!

Time to get fucking ruined.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mornin welshy wots on the cards for today then mate? Fat doobie first lol id be goin back to bed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

cold wet and miserable in the toon. WHAT'S FUCKING NEW! bongo afore i even entertain joining the ratrace today...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mornin welshy wots on the cards for today then mate? Fat doobie first lol id be goin back to bed lol


Yes mate! That's it, making a big amnesia x widow doob to get me going, gonna go make a brew, whack heating and sky on. 

Fuck all today mate, get boomed, pop to bank later and go do lights off around lunch.

Might go look at a house or two a mate owns haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol might av a bedroom or 2 for ya mate ya neva know just out it on him lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol might av a bedroom or 2 for ya mate ya neva know just out it on him lol


Fuck a bedroom. I want another house. I'll only use 1 room for veg and 1 for flower. 

Blagging someone to live there is a diff story!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning all, what a fucking miserable day it is, well kids are at school now time for a fatty, smoking on some of my purple paralysis and even tho it's a little sticky still in the middle it's a real nice smoke, has a nice unusual taste to it that's hard to explain, either way I'm gonna get fucked up today, got a load of exo, purps & blue cheese,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning all, what a fucking miserable day it is, well kids are at school now time for a fatty, smoking on some of my purple paralysis and even tho it's a little sticky still in the middle it's a real nice smoke, has a nice unusual taste to it that's hard to explain, either way I'm gonna get fucked up today, got a load of exo, purps & blue cheese,


lucky fuck haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Morning all, first day off after 6 days of 4 am starts.
> 
> Our bakery was the best sales bakery in South of England last week.
> 
> ...


Funny you should say that, at one of the pubs I used to work at they fired all the kitchen staff for various reasons and us supervisors n managers(all stoners) had to take over the running of the kitchen for a week until they found new staff, somehow we managed to get the best mystery diner (an undercover working for head office catering operations) score the company had ever seen and a personal letter of endorsement to the pub(via head office) from Egon Ronay the food critic after he had popped in for a meal lmfao, 6 weeks later with a complete qualified kitchen staff when we were back on the bar/running the pub they were scored again an received less than a 40% score(Immediate fail)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Morning boys how are we all this lovely sunny morning? ...had them clones sat on top of a hot water bottle under a bottle for about 15-20 mind and its sweaty as fuck in there already....might go to the grow shop and buy some clonex just to gloop a bit down the stalks?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

@Lemon e-mail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Just thought I'd give you facefuckers a shout ...go on UK skunkworks page and they got a comp giving away a digi volcano....I need that shit lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2014)

Blowing its testiculars off down here, thank fuck me leci is still on !


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Blowing its testiculars off down here, thank fuck me leci is still on !


The hamster hasnt keeled over yet then? lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol I'm in me shed now having a j its shaking like a shitting dog door must of blown open 10 times now doin my feckin head in been swearin at it and everything lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Funny you should say that, at one of the pubs I used to work at they fired all the kitchen staff for various reasons and us supervisors n managers(all stoners) had to take over the running of the kitchen for a week until they found new staff, somehow we managed to get the best mystery diner (an undercover working for head office catering operations) score the company had ever seen and a personal letter of endorsement to the pub(via head office) from Egon Ronay the food critic after he had popped in for a meal lmfao, 6 weeks later with a complete qualified kitchen staff when we were back on the bar/running the pub they were scored again an received less than a 40% score(Immediate fail)


you work for weatherspoons? I worked for them in manchester some laugh to be had in the kitchen lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2014)

@Robbie, fairy arrived m8, will start in a week or 2 when I got room in the veg tent, keep u updated. Cheers Rob.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The hamster hasnt keeled over yet then? lmao


Lol, I'm whipping it good styli m8 !


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Gonna go check for balls and take a few snaps I think


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you work for weatherspoons? I worked for them in manchester some laugh to be had in the kitchen lol


Used to mate, did over 6 years for em


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 5, 2014)

Any one know where sells them ring plant support things at this time of year? I could do with trying not to let the ones in 6lt pots bush out as much so I can try to squeeze em all in lol. Seen em on eBay but there like a fiver plus 7.50 delivery each :/


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any one know where sells them ring plant support things at this time of year? I could do with trying not to let the ones in 6lt pots bush out as much so I can try to squeeze em all in lol. Seen em on eBay but there like a fiver plus 7.50 delivery each :/


tomato or peony cages? b and q do em


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2014)

gardening is taking up 3 hours a day.. pop...smoking a nice 8 week early psycho good daytime smoke...omg 10 week psycho so isn't lol, just chopped a little exo at 8.5 and she is gonna be the best smoke I ever had....start to finish, I made the clone, the soil and the nutes using act and shes got red hues to her sugar leaves just beautiful and she swelled and swelled, the livers is getting pinker by the day at 8n weeks gonna do 9.5 then pull......friends in brasil repaid a loan and the man is commin round with the tick he owes me, happy day think well go for a nice pizza


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah along them lines zedd but I think there fixed cages. The ones I mean are the ones with 3 prongs and you can move the rings up and down to ajust how wide or narrow you want them to be.
fuck me 3 hours a day... You must have some jungle going on there mate lol. think I give mine about 15 min every 2 days lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Any one know where sells them ring plant support things at this time of year? I could do with trying not to let the ones in 6lt pots bush out as much so I can try to squeeze em all in lol. Seen em on eBay but there like a fiver plus 7.50 delivery each :/


Wilkinsons mate

http://www.wilko.com/search?q=plant+support+ring


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> View attachment 2984465
> Got the dogs potted up... Something tells me I'm gonna need more room lol


You'll want to take a cut of that Dog B Spoon, by week 4 you'll be amazed trust me.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 5, 2014)

Rimmer i have done it..


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer i have done it..


Yep i saw it cheers, just waiting for the torrential rain to stop here n then ill be popping over the road to get it done


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 5, 2014)

Fucking hell if I av nt bearly come off the scaffold about 10 times todat ill eat me fucking hat lol some good gusts in tamworth and its hammerin it down! No rest for the wicked gotta crack on after some dinna and a change of clothes brrrrr


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Aye feel for ya on a day like this man its wank ain't it when I was on the paving it was all weather man either work and get paid or stop.and get fuck all lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yh mate price work so ya gotta grim and bare all fuckin weather and they know it even tho yr brakin h+s rules lol ill av done nearly £200 for today maybe more so not all bad mate cant wait for the summer lol missed the last cunt so this yrs gonna be a blast!!


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yep i saw it cheers, just waiting for the torrential rain to stop here n then ill be popping over the road to get it done


wikkkkidddd....


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 5, 2014)

I mean like this one, http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281209750312?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
@ yorki, yeah I'm gonna mate, gonna take one of each  would you say the #b is the pick of the two then?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone see Rambo about?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Iv see him in first blood??? lol

did you know h was spose to top himself at the end but test audience said it was too distressing lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> iv see him in first blood??? Lol
> 
> did you know h was spose to top himself at the end but test audience said it was too distressing lol


lol .................


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

@Lemon e-mail


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Iv see him in first blood??? lol
> 
> did you know h was spose to top himself at the end but test audience said it was too distressing lol


Sappenin bro ?

Robbie wont know till I get back to see if arrived mate!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bizzle u tried that smoke yet mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @Robbie, fairy arrived m8, will start in a week or 2 when I got room in the veg tent, keep u updated. Cheers Rob.


no probs mate , i dunno how well the hazealope X's will germ there a few years old those seeds but shud germ ... The others will deffo be good to go 



exodus0408 said:


> Robbie wont know till I get back to see if arrived mate!


no worries man , baz has his so they shud be with you today or tomorrow


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Fucking windy by here man I tells ya! Heating on, smoke on!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 5, 2014)

im out of smoke ... waaaaank LOL

got your pm welsh ... nun is about a hr away ... i used to do alot of work round those areas with a past company  
i used to test all the fire alarms for barclays banks across the whole of the west and east mids , was a real easy job tbh ...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im out of smoke ... waaaaank LOL
> 
> got your pm welsh ... nun is about a hr away ... i used to do alot of work round those areas with a past company
> i used to test all the fire alarms for barclays banks across the whole of the west and east mids , was a real easy job tbh ...


Im not too far from Nun like. Shithole of a place. Some nice pub food about though.

Gutted man, I've not run out for so long I've forgotten what that panic is like.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Couple of days ago I think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> I mean like this one, http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281209750312?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> @ yorki, yeah I'm gonna mate, gonna take one of each  would you say the #b is the pick of the two then?




i use then just put em on early or ul have a fuk of a time trying not to snap shit put u can push the rings down to spread out your branches if you insert them correltly

9 AND A B


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Bizzle u tried that smoke yet mate?


Aye it bloody lovely mate very sweet you can smell the sweetness in it Lol nice n tasty and very very sticky I hope my baby's pull through ones gone limp but the other ones a trooper


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.viralnova.com/house-pub-for-sale/

Anyone lookin for a new gaff with a pub in the garden lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye it bloody lovely mate very sweet you can smell the sweetness in it Lol nice n tasty and very very sticky I hope my baby's pull through ones gone limp but the other ones a trooper


Good stuff mate glad u liked it, I'm sure u will get one of they cuts to pull thru.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Aye its peng mate...one of ems a gonner I'd say but I'll leave it overnight and what not and see how she is in the morning....all I wanna see is just 1 little white tip and I'm laughing mate their nice n warm and sweaty there's not much else I can do lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Another 1 for the petrolheads, Ferrari dug some of its toys out of its museum to play with lol
[video=youtube;1_kwxzU4wL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_kwxzU4wL4[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

The sound of them engines gave me goosebumps Lol shame its a shell advert


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2014)

BBC 3, I think there's a few off here on there.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> BBC 3, I think there's a few off here on there.


hahahahahaha fucking like!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

it's on now!

View attachment 2985789


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's on now!
> 
> View attachment 2985789


Yaba dabba doooooo  looks sweet mate


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got a ph meter....my gusseing was good but reg maintence will be better.... EC meter next....

bud was drying above rad....mate turned heating on....3hrs later much dryer bud....

rimmer did you get a chance to do that....im excited....


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wish I could play with some of Ferrari toys...

Yeah Awesome Sound!!

Not so sure about the XFactor of the 2014 Challenger though...


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Finally got a ph meter....my gusseing was good but reg maintence will be better.... EC meter next....
> 
> bud was drying above rad....mate turned heating on....3hrs later much dryer bud....
> 
> rimmer did you get a chance to do that....im excited....


Lmao, have you tried reading back a few pages or checking your multiple e-mails??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

...........
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2296341/Landlords-fury-police-trash-house-raiding-tenants-400k-drugs-operation.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck me has everyone died or summat?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me has everyone died or summat?


Am dribbling, 4 canna cookies tonight, can't stop scoffing now !


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 5, 2014)

***give some rep to a sorta newbie***


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> ***give some rep to a sorta newbie***


Fuck off with your goddam rep ffs, no cunt cares


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Am dribbling, 4 canna cookies tonight, can't stop scoffing now !


Lucky bastard, never had a cookie or other edible would you believe, well not one that got me anywhere stoned lol, few mates have tried doing em over the years but they must have fucked em up as never got ANY effect from em


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha managed to get so high after hitting a Chillum with a couple of old friends over, borderline whitey


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me has everyone died or summat?


Been trimming the last cpl hours mate, just chopped my last 2 Big Bang tonight.
thats me jut finished so time fr a nice fat exo J then off to my scratcher, gotta be up early to get the kids ready for school


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Been trimming the last cpl hours mate, just chopped my last 2 Big Bang tonight.
> thats me jut finished so time fr a nice fat exo J then off to my scratcher, gotta be up early to get the kids ready for school


Got the obligatory RSI/wankers cramp then? lol Im lucky my lil un goes nursery in the afternoon instead of the morning but still dont stop her being up at 8-9am every morning lol

What you running for your next lot now uve chopped this lot? or are ya leaving it til ya back from ya hols?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've already go another 2 exo and 2 purple paralysis in the flower tent mate. Gonna let them finish in about 5 weeks then that's me done till after the hols, so won't be up and running again till June.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I've already go another 2 exo and 2 purple paralysis in the flower tent mate. Gonna let them finish in about 5 weeks then that's me done till after the hols, so won't be up and running again till June.


Least when you cut them you can stash some in jars to tide you over when ya get back from ya holiday

Also forgot to ask, does the Fairy need signing for or not?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Least when you cut them you can stash some in jars to tide you over when ya get back from ya holiday
> 
> Also forgot to ask, does the Fairy need signing for or not?


It will do mate it's coming recorded 1st class so if wasn't there today should definitely be with u tomorrow.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It will do mate it's coming recorded 1st class so if wasn't there today should definitely be with u tomorrow.


Thats cool cheers mate, just thought id ask lol, didnt wanna sit in all day if it didnt need signing for n dont wanna go out if it did lol


Right im off to bed, catch yas all in the morning


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 5, 2014)

No worries mate let me know when it lands safely, 

off to bed myself now, laters all.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Which one of you lot was it that hits the roids? Joining the gym at some point this month. Looking to bulk up for 3months then cut dont have to be until I got a six pack just a low enough bf% to be topless. Wondering what size you are and what not?

think im due to get a shit yield lol not been a good week in terms of the plants. Got money owed to me, getting onto that tomorrow letting em know I'm coming weekend. I'm abit weird with money unless your all like me and when saving like to have a the number expected in your head out away. I'm about 200 short not the end of the world but now I got fuck all in my little tent flowering aswell. Gonna scrogg just 1 plant in there under the 250w and running poisons again under the 600w but this time I will make sure I get a better yield. Will run them once more after that lol then will do the ugorg#1 scrogg. Am week 4 of the current grow this Saturday so be 2 weeks left then...thank fuck.


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Critical


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 5, 2014)

What light you got it under? Done a dinafem critical+ wasnt the best weed but better than I thought. Imagined itll be like big bud or something but had some flavour.


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What light you got it under? Done a dinafem critical+ wasnt the best weed but better than I thought. Imagined itll be like big bud or something but had some flavour.


That's Barney Farm Critical Kush & I'm a lass who loves her LEDs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Which one of you lot was it that hits the roids? Joining the gym at some point this month. Looking to bulk up for 3months then cut dont have to be until I got a six pack just a low enough bf% to be topless. Wondering what size you are and what not?
> 
> think im due to get a shit yield lol not been a good week in terms of the plants. Got money owed to me, getting onto that tomorrow letting em know I'm coming weekend. I'm abit weird with money unless your all like me and when saving like to have a the number expected in your head out away. I'm about 200 short not the end of the world but now I got fuck all in my little tent flowering aswell. Gonna scrogg just 1 plant in there under the 250w and running poisons again under the 600w but this time I will make sure I get a better yield. Will run them once more after that lol then will do the ugorg#1 scrogg. Am week 4 of the current grow this Saturday so be 2 weeks left then...thank fuck.


im not on roids but I've been working out for a few years n am 13.5 sone n about 9-10% body fat but saying that im bulking now...no need for roids n no need to bulk for a 6pack n in general if ur a noob as U put on muscle easily at the start seeing as U don't regularly workout ur body packs on muscle at the start (noob gains) but gets harder as you go on thats why your suppose to regularly change yourworkoit so U can shock the muscles into gain so basically just do a complete workout mate n change it up whenever U can n at best your gonna look toned in 3 months n 6packs are easy to get mate but its 85% nutrition when it comes to abs but its one of the few muscle groups U can workout everyday mate so do lots of situp but the advice ill give you is count 3 slow seconds as you sit up and another slow 3 for the negative (laying back down) n this works for every workout ALWAYS USE THE NEGATIVE REP otherwise its like doing the workout to half its potential then the following day do 5 more on ur best n so on but take one day off a week just for yourself mate. Oh n EAT I eat 6 times a day 3snacks n 3 main meals ...you basically want your metabolism to constantly be going that means you need to eat every 2.5-3 hours that means ur burning cals all the time which U need to do for that 6 pack mate so here is an example ...morning 30g of porridge 2.5-3 hours later a banana , lunch chicken (U need to bulk cook ur food each week mate lol) wholemeal sandwich or tuna, anything that's high in protein with low fat 2.5-3 peanut butter sandwich..2.5-3 dinner skinless chicken fillet, brown rice n as much veg that U can fit on the plate ( if U use salt STOP, it makes your body retain fluid so U look bloated buuut the potassium in bananas do the opposite n pushes out excess moisture so that's why I have it as a snack n its only like 98 cals n the sugars in it give you a nice bit of energy) n for ur final snack something like a handful of nuts n last meal something light n about 4 hours b4 U sleep have something like scrambled egg whites n if ur stuffed green tea will trick ur metabolism into going n most weight loss pills are green tea extracts I didn't mention protein shakes as ur gonna be toning up but if U feel U cant eat that much the shakes are handy but don't cheap out as cheap protein powder gives you constapation.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im not on roids but I've been working out for a few years n am 13.5 sone n about 9-10% body fat but saying that im bulking now...no need for roids n no need to bulk for a 6pack n in general if ur a noob as U put on muscle easily at the start seeing as U don't regularly workout ur body packs on muscle at the start (noob gains) but gets harder as you go on thats why your suppose to regularly change yourworkoit so U can shock the muscles into gain so basically just do a complete workout mate n change it up whenever U can n at best your gonna look toned in 3 months n 6packs are easy to get mate but its 85% nutrition when it comes to abs but its one of the few muscle groups U can workout everyday mate so do lots of situp but the advice ill give you is count 3 slow seconds as you sit up and another slow 3 for the negative (laying back down) n this works for every workout ALWAYS USE THE NEGATIVE REP otherwise its like doing the workout to half its potential then the following day do 5 more on ur best n so on but take one day off a week just for yourself mate. Oh n EAT I eat 6 times a day 3snacks n 3 main meals ...you basically want your metabolism to constantly be going that means you need to eat every 2.5-3 hours that means ur burning caps all the time which U need to do for that 6 pack mate so here is an example ...morning 30g of porridge 2.5-3 hours later a banana , lunch chicken (U need to bulk cook ur food each week mate lol) wholemeal sandwich or tuna, anything that's high in protein with low fat 2.5-3 peanut butter sandwich..2.5-3 dinner skinless chicken fillet, brown rice n as much veg that U can fit on the plate ( if U use salt STOP, it makes your body retain sodium so U get a bloated look buuut the potassium in bananas do the opposite n pushes out excess moisture so that's why I have it as a snack n its only like 98 cals n the sugars in it give you a nice bit of energy) n for ur final smack something like a handful of nuts n last meal something light n about 4 hours b4 U sleep have something like scrambled egg whites n if ur stuffed green tea will trick ur metabolism into going.


yawn........................


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

ur big relax cos of all those hoes u bin diggin


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

smaher said:


> That's Barney Farm Critical Kush & I'm a lass who loves her LEDs


How many watts do you run with the LEDs and how is your bud formation?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yawn........................


morning zeddd, thanks for your contribution haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

Fuck roids. 

Man up, eat correct foods, excercise core strength. Dont just got to a fucking gym and do reps. Water filled mongs in there. All walking around like the carrying a barrel under each arm and one between the legs!

My mate who was round on a Chillum session last night went full on whitey when he got home. 

People are not used to super serious dank shweed.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

is a sausage,bacon,mushroom,2egg and 2 slices of cheesein a French stick correct food ww??? lolol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> morning zeddd, thanks for your contribution haha


well I gotta say u take it well, I always suspect small penis when the talk goes to bogybuilding lmao. ive packed on 5 kg meself from lugging water and playing with swords so yeah its good to be fit and strong but all this gay bodyfat shit is too much man needs a bit o weight on him imo and who fukin cares most women like you cos ur u as long as u haven't let urself go wassit matter.....as for takin chems to get big we all know how noobs fuk plants with chems....well its a little more serious getting it wrong with human physiology cos she bites back, hyperkalemia spings to mind


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

That's what I eat and I'm obviously Adonis.

That is pretty much my second breakfast every day at 8am¬!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought it was roids and foods please forgive me lol I have a rather large cock and I don't even say so myself lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

very good steroid doc, bigger,stronger,faster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIiIKB7uDCc


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well I gotta say u take it well, I always suspect small penis when the talk goes to bogybuilding lmao. ive packed on 5 kg meself from lugging water and playing with swords so yeah its good to be fit and strong but all this gay bodyfat shit is too much man needs a bit o weight on him imo and who fukin cares most women like you cos ur u as long as u haven't let urself go wassit matter.....as for takin chems to get big we all know how noobs fuk plants with chems....well its a little more serious getting it wrong with human physiology cos she bites back, hyperkalemia spings to mind


zeddd, I totally agree, to me bodybuilding is fitness, when ppl mess with roids it defeats the purpose of healthy living, like I said b4 I started working out for my rehabilitation n loved it, stops me from being so fucking impulsive.most bodybuilders do have small willies or were bullied lol but then their are the ones that just love everything about it once U see gains its fuvking addictive! He wants a 6pack so he needs low body fat but I get where U coming from...if U look at the worlds strongest man comps n power lifters their just beasts pure beasts n alot are if not all chubby but the muscle is there were as bodybuilding is about muscle symmetry n what not which genetics play the main role in but U need low body fat to show it off.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use then just put em on early or ul have a fuk of a time trying not to snap shit put u can push the rings down to spread out your branches if you insert them correltly
> 
> 9 AND A B


Where did you get yours from Ice?.... I'm pritty sure iv asked ya before but I have the memory of a spade lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Was a good few yrs back but me an arkid use to liv at the gym lol easy wen u know how muhahahaha no roids or shakes pure strengh can bench 140kg with body weight at 13stone


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Was a good few yrs back but me an arkid use to liv at the gym lol easy wen u know how muhahahaha no roids or shakes pure strengh can bench 140kg with body weight at 13stone
> 
> View attachment 2986255


fuck off ya fat cunt, n morning by the way.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

At least we get to see what he gets upto in his spare time. 

Walking around dilapidated areas under pylons taking pictures of random blokes. Topless.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Was a good few yrs back but me an arkid use to liv at the gym lol easy wen u know how muhahahaha no roids or shakes pure strengh can bench 140kg with body weight at 13stone
> 
> View attachment 2986255


large teres major from lots of pulling no doubt


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Did I tell ya I was a scaff zed lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off ya fat cunt, n morning by the way.


sappenin ya fat ginger fairy lol heres arkid wen he is bulking up lol the cunt as no front teeth hence the close mouth hahha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

Fairy landed sambo, cheers for the lil prezzi.... I don't care what every one says.. Ur not a cunt lool


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> sappenin ya fat ginger fairy lol heres arkid wen he is bulking up lol the cunt as no front teeth hence the close mouth hahha
> View attachment 2986258


always laugh at those eejits, fuckers traps are waaaay 2 big for where the rest of his muscles are at..fucking dumbass all U have to do for traps are shrugs (as easy as it sounds) n by the looks of it that's all hes doing.

@chedz if that is U nice delts!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> always laugh at those eejits, fuckers traps are waaaay 2 big for where the rest of his muscles are at..fucking dumbass all U have to do for traps are shrugs (as easy as it sounds) n by the looks of it that's all hes doing.
> 
> @chedz if that is U nice delts!


Last picture is me bro the 1st me relax he has more to him than traps mate believe me he is a few inches shorter but a good few inches wider lol he is addicted to the gym and tbf has it in him to do some major comos but only does it as a hobby like I said ya dont need roids just a good knowledge of the human body and how shit works ive a picture o the 2 of use next to each other and pound for pound we carry a fair fee stone of muscle lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

Fucking juice heads!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

Hahaha only jesting


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fairy landed sambo, cheers for the lil prezzi.... I don't care what every one says.. Ur not a cunt lool


lmao

they are dogshite arseflavour gooner blunts enjoy 

whatcha fink of zee bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

all the lads on the spanners are nutjobs. or at least everyone i know is.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol would be scary if we had it in use to cheat mate lol would nt get threw the door lol tbf I like to feel ripped which after you ve used roids you ll neva feel mate and fuck wen yr 50-60 you just look fuckin stupid so fuck that for a game lol we always take th piss outta each other sayin we do tho haha especially wen pushin each other and 1 as a bigger type of muscke than the other haha good days mate good days indeed lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all the lads on the spanners are nutjobs. or at least everyone i know is.


Lol don we all a bunch of fannys really! Thats the front you see muhahahha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

mate i know, i have a good pal, who gans in hungover quite a bit. they call him big chief dances with 20's! fuck me though i couldn't go up them ladders hanging let along winging fittings and tubes about


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

Made a nice fatty and whacking on the piano guys very loud!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Where did you get yours from Ice?.... I'm pritty sure iv asked ya before but I have the memory of a spade lol.


I guess ya didnt see this when i posted it before spoons lol

http://www.wilko.com/search?q=plant+support+ring


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning all, whats everyone upto today then?

Im just watching the clusterfuck happening downstairs again lol  banksmen n site agent aint got a fucking clue how to manage the site properly, every day they are fucking something up lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Morning lads, well I fucking slept in this morning, never got the kids to school till 10am lol, 
sitting smoking a nice fatty before I hit the shower and get ready.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I'm fucking shatterd after reading all that exercise business !, I bang the mrs once a week & that's me done .


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> always laugh at those eejits, fuckers traps are waaaay 2 big for where the rest of his muscles are at..fucking dumbass all U have to do for traps are shrugs (as easy as it sounds) n by the looks of it that's all hes doing.
> 
> @chedz if that is U nice delts!


you see relax.....I see a bloke with his shirt off...and you see something that offends you,..... Gay,..... I rest my case


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Cheers relax . I'm not thinking about taking roids tbh don't know enough and haven't even really trained. I'm not too fussed about loosing the abs for a while as at the moment I'm sorta skinny fat. Gonna try eat above my recromended calory intake but keep it clean. Gonna aim for 5 meals a day plus a decent meal replacement shake to top the calories up. Gonna be aimming for 8reps. Really I just wanna try put on some lean muscle so that when I do cut down the bf% I got some muscle to show. Don't expect to be huge or anything just abit bigger and ill keep at it. I don't even mind not having abs but i will try get my bf% down for summer.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 6, 2014)

And my god my current grow is looking bad man  dreading to think what I'm gonna get tbh. Was where I had them under the cfl too long and the lower branches stretched like a bitch cause the cfl can't penetrate deep enough lol. You don't know how tempted I am just to order another 600w tent and sleep downstairs for a few weeks. Works out more aless the same as this 400w I'm ordering anyway.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Cheers relax . I'm not thinking about taking roids tbh don't know enough and haven't even really trained. I'm not too fussed about loosing the abs for a while as at the moment I'm sorta skinny fat. Gonna try eat above my recromended calory intake but keep it clean. Gonna aim for 5 meals a day plus a decent meal replacement shake to top the calories up. Gonna be aimming for 8reps. Really I just wanna try put on some lean muscle so that when I do cut down the bf% I got some muscle to show. Don't expect to be huge or anything just abit bigger and ill keep at it. I don't even mind not having abs but i will try get my bf% down for summer.


And FYI its Imcjayt you wanna chat to about the roids


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

@gary have you got a set of bubble bags out of interest?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Well I'm fucking shatterd after reading all that exercise business !, I bang the mrs once a week & that's me done .


Ay nothin like abit of foreskin and balls baz lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @gary have you got a set of bubble bags out of interest?


i sure do mate,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you see relax.....I see a bloke with his shirt off...and you see something that offends you,..... Gay,..... I rest my case


your logic is flawless!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Grr just tried taking yet another load of pics but fucking blurry again ffs, will wait till ive taken lil un to school n get some decent images ffs lol
Anywho at least 1 pic came out half decent lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i sure do mate,


Is there any chance I can be a cheeky cunt n borrow em for when I harvest please? Should coincide with you going away on holiday lol, just not gonna be able to afford me own until ive actually sold some bud which will be a week or 2 after ive harvested once its dry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Easy boys top a the mornin to ya lol.....well Gaz think I've pulled the green thumb out cut a couple of leaves off the one that keeled over and this morning she's standing to attention bless her like a lil troop....just had a fatty trying to save me last j of that exo haha...well the gamble with the cheap tent wasn't a win Lol set it all up and can't zip the fucker up!!! Far too tight kicked off to seller if he wants me to send it back fuck that I'll take half the money back and buy some Velcro strips for it....pain in the ass man


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2014)

Hows the exo yield wise....is it super heavy.....

i need a high yield strain thinking critical mass or serious ak47.....ive heard bigbud an critmass don't have much taste at all.....

anyone done any of these?

anyone read heath robinsons threads.....70oz trees using 2 600w vert.....very cool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Is there any chance I can be a cheeky cunt n borrow em for when I harvest please? Should coincide with you going away on holiday lol, just not gonna be able to afford me own until ive actually sold some bud which will be a week or 2 after ive harvested once its dry


Of course mate that's no worries, I'm gonna be using them in a week or so when all my trim is dry from this last harvest but after that I'll send then down to u, u can just keep a hold of them till I need them again as I make more ISO than bubble anyway.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys top a the mornin to ya lol.....well Gaz think I've pulled the green thumb out cut a couple of leaves off the one that keeled over and this morning she's standing to attention bless her like a lil troop....just had a fatty trying to save me last j of that exo haha...well the gamble with the cheap tent wasn't a win Lol set it all up and can't zip the fucker up!!! Far too tight kicked off to seller if he wants me to send it back fuck that I'll take half the money back and buy some Velcro strips for it....pain in the ass man


 I've already blazed my way thru over a half oz of that exo in the last cpl days it's just too nice compared to what I was used to up here. 
good news about the clone mate I told I they shud pull thru were lovely and green when I sent em. 

Make sure u got all the tent poles into the corner pieces as tight as possible my tent is tight as fuck if I'm even a cm out but once in place it's sound


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Hows the exo yield wise....is it super heavy.....
> 
> i need a high yield strain thinking critical mass or serious ak47.....ive heard bigbud an critmass don't have much taste at all.....
> 
> ...


Have you checked your email yet mate??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Of course mate that's no worries, I'm gonna be using them in a week or so when all my trim is dry from this last harvest but after that I'll send then down to u, u can just keep a hold of them till I need them again as I make more ISO than bubble anyway.


Thank you very much mate, wont need em for at least 4-5 weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I've already blazed my way thru over a half oz of that exo in the last cpl days it's just too nice compared to what I was used to up here.
> good news about the clone mate I told I they shud pull thru were lovely and green when I sent em.
> 
> Make sure u got all the tent poles into the corner pieces as tight as possible my tent is tight as fuck if I'm even a cm out but once in place it's sound


Yeah i had the same thing with my tent when i had it but with mine it was when you pulled the cover over the back top corners while assembling that the top back corner pieces never wanted to sit in the cover properly, had to basically hang ya bodyweight on it to get thos pieces into the corners of the cover properly before pulling it forward to go over the front top corners where the doors go

an gary i was the same last time i harvested, was such nice tasting flavoursome soil grown bud compared to the shit you buy which is all hydro tasteless bud i went thru about 5oz in less than a fortnight lmao, you know the pre-rolled cones/blunts(bout the size of a king skin), was putting 90% weed in em n tiny bit of baccy lol, couldnt get enough coz of how nice it tasted lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah mine is like that Shawn if even a cm out it won't fit. Which is why it's a pain in the arse having to take it down. I've even ripped abit of the corner sort of, stitchings came away like. You won't wanna ever take it down once its up n running.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

fuck me you would manage if you've ever had to in a hurry!!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me you would manage if you've ever had to in a hurry!!


Id just smash the fucker up lmao scaffolders way of doin things the soft way haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeh trust me lads I've hammerd the corner pieces on I canna get it any tighter never had this problem before man.....Yeh Gaz I think I'll get em to root now tbh I think its a miracle sent by the ganja gods to.let an in rooted clone her sent 100s of miles and still survive lmao hardy little bitches ain't they


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Id just smash the fucker up lmao scaffolders way of doin things the soft way haha


path of least resistance. works on my bird too. occasionally and with less fried egg butties


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got back from physio had acupuncture today hmmmm feels very weird defo does something it made me start sweating instantly Lol not me back feels all funny its hard to explain man it feels like the needles are still in very strange.....time for a fatty and maybe a snooze after


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

@gary your Fairy just turned up thank you very much mate, not sampling it till this evening tho coz of picking lil un from school but just on smell alone its better than anything being sold around this way hands down

@Lemon have you checked you e-mail yet??


----------



## massivenoob (Feb 6, 2014)

arite lads, quick question just made some qwiso hash its now sitting in an oven dish with a fan on it in a closed room and the window cracked open. is this enough to prevent my house from blowing up or is there anything else i can do to make it safer?. currently freaking out about sparking a lighter : D


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Iso isn't as flammable as butane but I would defenatly not spark a lighter near it lol doesn't take long to evap


----------



## massivenoob (Feb 6, 2014)

the plan was to just not go in that room for at least a day was more freaking out about some of the fumes escaping and me burning down the street


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

massivenoob said:


> arite lads, quick question just made some qwiso hash its now sitting in an oven dish with a fan on it in a closed room and the window cracked open. is this enough to prevent my house from blowing up or is there anything else i can do to make it safer?. currently freaking out about sparking a lighter : D


get a baking tray and pour an inch of hot water in the bottom then sit the pyrex in it. mind on not to turn the light switch on when you walk in though eh!


----------



## knuckles1979 (Feb 6, 2014)

Im in london and am able to get hold of lemon skunk, blue cheese, my guy never runs out and its 220 a oz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

massivenoob said:


> the plan was to just not go in that room for at least a day was more freaking out about some of the fumes escaping and me burning down the street


Yeh what don said heat helps it evap quicker...should be done in a couple of hour


----------



## massivenoob (Feb 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get a baking tray and pour an inch of hot water in the bottom then sit the pyrex in it. mind on not to turn the light switch on when you walk in though eh!


what does the water thing do?


----------



## massivenoob (Feb 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh what don said heat helps it evap quicker...should be done in a couple of hour


ah cool will give that a bash then, cheers


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

massivenoob said:


> arite lads, quick question just made some qwiso hash its now sitting in an oven dish with a fan on it in a closed room and the window cracked open. is this enough to prevent my house from blowing up or is there anything else i can do to make it safer?. currently freaking out about sparking a lighter : D


the window is only open a little bit................................ BANG!!!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

knuckles1979 said:


> Im in london and am able to get hold of lemon skunk, blue cheese, my guy never runs out and its 220 a oz


We got are own exo & it costs fuck all an oz. . . Part from blood, sweat, & a few tears !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @gary your Fairy just turned up thank you very much mate, not sampling it till this evening tho coz of picking lil un from school but just on smell alone its better than anything being sold around this way hands down
> 
> @Lemon have you checked you e-mail yet??



Good of stuff mate glad it arrived I was starting to get worried lol. But I knew I had wrapped it ok so didn't think there wud be a prob.
hope u enjoy it mate it's much better than the purple paralysis I sent u.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

fukin bollox I gotta go upstairs to get some dope and I cba, what a fukin lazy cunt too wasted to get more wasted lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin bollox I gotta go upstairs to get some dope and I cba, what a fukin lazy cunt too wasted to get more wasted lol


Shake yet sen Z , wtf's a matter wit ya ! Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2014)

Not yet in not a Tek man mate.....im rubbish at it....

good news though i got a phone call to say it landed....girls will be freezing now lol....

we need to meet up in a few weeks mate n spark a dooby or two......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin bollox I gotta go upstairs to get some dope and I cba, what a fukin lazy cunt too wasted to get more wasted lol


Haha u sound like myself mate I store my smoke upstairs away from kids an usually end up to smashed to go roll another J by dinner time every day, just fill a grinder and keep it in a high kitchen cupboard that's what I do at night so I just roll one in kitchen and smoke out the back door


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

im lovin this 8 week psycho an im gonna pull most og it then cos it has plenty weight... diff weed to late psycho which I have to say I don't really enjoy on a regular basis got some interesting aromas when vaped def the molasses is a huge flav and combined with the bat shit and algae in the tea, turns the soil into black dirt but the plants loveit....I read somewhere a long time ago that the mucus from the worms in the worm castings allows some root protection to higher organic conc of nutes...anyway the tea needs to get foamy with all this worm mucus and ive been feeding it neat to an exo bush and a proper vanilla kush....scoff away Robbie P but last time I grew one I made £4k and still had 3 oz for percy


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I guess ya didnt see this when i posted it before spoons lol
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/search?q=plant+support+ring


no I didn't sae lol. I saw them ones in Wilkos the other day, only problem with them is the rings only fix to the top of the poles. The ones that I put that link up to are the ones ice has, you can move the rings up and down the poles to kinda spray em out or narrow them up.



rambo22 said:


> lmao
> 
> they are dogshite arseflavour gooner blunts enjoy
> 
> whatcha fink of zee bud


Mmmmm.. My fav lol. Still not tried it yet, once iv put the ill lass to bed tonight I'm gonna put the majority of that bag in that wrap lol.. If I have it before hand think my lil lass will be putting me to bed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

massivenoob said:


> what does the water thing do?


just raises the temp slightly so the butane evaps quicker, you can keep changing it regular to let it evap faster.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

@Z, just a quickie , is it worth me making iso oil to put in edibles or should I just stick to using ghee ?, I've had the Simpson oil & made cakes & I wasn't any more stoned (if thats possible) than when I use butter ( fucked on both mind).


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2014)

Don best thing to do with all my trim its nearly dry.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Don best thing to do with all my trim its nearly dry.....


If yr anythin like me dash it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Don best thing to do with all my trim its nearly dry.....


bubble bags. cheap enough on ebay man. i save mine generally as doing small runs is just a pain, get a set of 3 x 5gal bags, it's all you need unless you are arsed about smoking different grades but i can;t be chewed with that. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x5Gallon-20L-Ice-Herbal-Bubble-Bags-Filtration-Extraction-Extract-Set-Kit-/310803815928?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item485d59ddf8


exodus0408 said:


> If yr anythin like me dash it haha


just wasting it tho man, i get 20g a pop for my hash and the special extract a bit more. if it gets sold lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bubble bags. cheap enough on ebay man. i save mine generally as doing small runs is just a pain, get a set of 3 x 5gal bags, it's all you need unless you are arsed about smoking different grades but i can;t be chewed with that. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x5Gallon-20L-Ice-Herbal-Bubble-Bags-Filtration-Extraction-Extract-Set-Kit-/310803815928?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item485d59ddf8
> 
> just wasting it tho man, i get 20g a pop for my hash and the special extract a bit more. if it gets sold lol.


I know mate we had this convo before lol its fuckin about with it that puts me off messing about with it haha after ive trimmed I just wanna fuck it off as I dont wanna look at it again haha


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2014)

I might look up how to do it with vodka.....im thinking cook it with some smirnof vodka then depending on how this product is....cut it 50:50 with smirnoff with the gold flakes on it and push it out £3-4 a shot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

you turn out enough not to be arsed about it. it's fair enough. but if you just trim sugar leaf and bin the fans i'll take it off your hands. for a price obv. tell you what you send me the first lot and i'll turn it into hash n go halves with you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I might look up how to do it with vodka.....im thinking cook it with some smirnof vodka then depending on how this product is....cut it 50:50 with smirnoff with the gold flakes on it and push it out £3-4 a shot lol


mate if your doing it on the cheap youtube gumby hash, cheap as fuck takes a couple of days btu you'll have a nice end product.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @Z, just a quickie , is it worth me making iso oil to put in edibles or should I just stick to using ghee ?, I've had the Simpson oil & made cakes & I wasn't any more stoned (if thats possible) than when I use butter ( fucked on both mind).


no need to bother with all that shiz mate. just put keif as one of the baking ingredients in with the organic butter mate.......u got a 22oum bag baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no need to bother with all that shiz mate. just put keif as one of the baking ingredients in with the organic butter mate.......u got a 22oum bag baz?


I haven't Z, I will invest in one at the end of this run m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got a 220 bag I don't use ... Yeh lemon gumby hash is sound I've made a few batches of it before i bought bubble bags And that it works fine just takes forever lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a 220 bag I don't use ... Yeh lemon gumby hash is sound I've made a few batches of it before i bought bubble bags And that it works fine just takes forever lol


dry leaf...freezer..220.bag...shake. instant kief


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Aye never tried the dry sift with bags before defo gonna give it a whirl I love the taste of kief...I bought a little 220 work bag that zips up for the washing machine (lazy fucker) not even used it yet Lol so I've gotta try it when I eventually crop Lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you turn out enough not to be arsed about it. it's fair enough. but if you just trim sugar leaf and bin the fans i'll take it off your hands. for a price obv. tell you what you send me the first lot and i'll turn it into hash n go halves with you.


Mate id hate to know wot iv threw out lmao how much would a pound of trim cost lol????


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Obviously ive threw out more than 20kg+ just wanna know wot a pound of trimm costs lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Obviously ive threw out more than 20kg+ just wanna know wot a pound of trimm costs lol


I was Avin an oz for 20 sheets


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im lovin this 8 week psycho an im gonna pull most og it then cos it has plenty weight... diff weed to late psycho which I have to say I don't really enjoy on a regular basis got some interesting aromas when vaped def the molasses is a huge flav and combined with the bat shit and algae in the tea, turns the soil into black dirt but the plants loveit....I read somewhere a long time ago that the mucus from the worms in the worm castings allows some root protection to higher organic conc of nutes...anyway the tea needs to get foamy with all this worm mucus and ive been feeding it neat to an exo bush and a proper vanilla kush....scoff away Robbie P but last time I grew one I made £4k and still had 3 oz for percy


scoff away ? wtf you on about ?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> scoff away ? wtf you on about ?


You bin scoffin Rob ? Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

no idea why my name is even attached to that post tbh mate ...


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robbie fuck all hear yet mate did ya send recorded


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

not recorded mate , went into post office , 1st class large letter .. its only in a small jiffy bag.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> not recorded mate , went into post office , 1st class large letter .. its only in a small jiffy bag.


Mine was all good !


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Mine was all good !


and there was double the amount in yours ....  LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

at least you lot all recieve samples , i aint been sent fack all LOL clicky bastards


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> at least you lot all recieve samples , i aint been sent fack all LOL clicky bastards


Hang on in there , 5 weeks or so .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

Will send a few cookies out next month , if any one is interested


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

hahahah .... cheers mate , none of you cunts are having any of mine when its done


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll send out a different type of cookies in a few months too


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

i fucked up last night lol , chopped a branch early off one of my plants so i have some smoke then realised afterwards it was one of my lower breeding branches and it was full of premature seeds , so got no smoke n fucked my seeds ... double fuck !!! LMAO


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Aye I'll be making a few repayments when I crop aswell with interest like  feels like it been years man


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

Join the club Robbie lol... Cunts eh lool. I'll send ya a few samples mate ha ha.
gonna flip tomorrow  happy days. Really dunno what to expect from these dogs, they have had like 4 days veg from being potted up.
any experienced dog growers got a rough idea how big there gonna get. Mite have to let one go cause I doubt I'm gonna have the room.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Join the club Robbie lol... Cunts eh lool. I'll send ya a few samples mate ha ha.
> gonna flip tomorrow  happy days. Really dunno what to expect from these dogs, they have had like 4 days veg from being potted up.
> any experienced dog growers got a rough idea how big there gonna get. Mite have to let one go cause I doubt I'm gonna have the room.
> View attachment 2986575


hahah yeah no probs mate , we will have our own little click hey dude 

never grown the dog if im honest mate , its always been on my 2 do list ever since DST first created it but never got round to it , i dont even have any dog seeds , i have some dog crosses i think Don sent me a looooooong time ago but apart from that , i canna help mate ....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

infact thinking about it , i think highlanders thread has alot of dog grows and info , you would need to dig deep into the thread though LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

There is a thread devoted to DOG lol just search DOG. don created it.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

Ha ha yeah mate. Yeah think I'll have a read through, never grown dog before so I shall have a read up... Smoked it before and it's some of the tastiest stuff iv had!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha yeah mate. Yeah think I'll have a read through, never grown dog before so I shall have a read up... Smoked it before and it's some of the tastiest stuff iv had!


I gotta start to member your a gooner cunt who I wouldn't let smoke my dogs shit let alone all the grade you've got from a yid dus It hurt a bit some of the nicest smokes you've had have been handled with these yid hands lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Ha ha yeah mate. Yeah think I'll have a read through, never grown dog before


. . . I've fucked a few .


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> I gotta start to member your a gooner cunt who I wouldn't let smoke my dogs shit let alone all the grade you've got from a yid dus It hurt a bit some of the nicest smokes you've had have been handled with these yid hands lolol


Oh fuck, cant be having no yid fans round my house pal.

Up the Arsene!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Oh fuck, cant be having no yid fans round my house pal.
> 
> Up the Arsene!


thank fuck I don't ever have to sort u any samples then lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> I gotta start to member your a gooner cunt who I wouldn't let smoke my dogs shit let alone all the grade you've got from a yid dus It hurt a bit some of the nicest smokes you've had have been handled with these yid hands lolol


Nowt wrong with yid hands .


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> I gotta start to member your a gooner cunt who I wouldn't let smoke my dogs shit let alone all the grade you've got from a yid dus It hurt a bit some of the nicest smokes you've had have been handled with these yid hands lolol


Pmsl.... I die a little inside every drag I take!


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . I've fucked a few .


Great! Any advice baz? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2014)

I keep seeing you say bout cookies ww

how do u make ur butter?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 6, 2014)

Evening all, hows everyone doing, been away for a while but not in that place for the things we do, just away!!! The Hague, The Dam and Valencia to watch the footy to be precise..


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Great! Any advice baz? Lol


. . . Make sure there in a pen so they can't kick ya !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

. . . Sorry, I meant, only back scuttle em, & wear a Johnny !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> I keep seeing you say bout cookies ww
> 
> how do u make ur butter?


I only use ghee now, sine a m8 told me &#128527;


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> I keep seeing you say bout cookies ww
> 
> how do u make ur butter?


nice bit o cake there man, it got very good reviews I believe


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> no I didn't sae lol. I saw them ones in Wilkos the other day, only problem with them is the rings only fix to the top of the poles. The ones that I put that link up to are the ones ice has, you can move the rings up and down the poles to kinda spray em out or narrow them up.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.. My fav lol. Still not tried it yet, once iv put the ill lass to bed tonight I'm gonna put the majority of that bag in that wrap lol.. If I have it before hand think my lil lass will be putting me to bed lol.


Try looking at tomato cages instead mate


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice bit o cake there man, it got very good reviews I believe


That's his lemon cake, bang tidy & no mistake.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 6, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> I keep seeing you say bout cookies ww
> 
> how do u make ur butter?


I'm on about the strain pal. It's all I'm smoking!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> That's his lemon cake, bang tidy & no mistake.


yeah that dr Oekters r summin, don't really do edibles these days but I do eat any tips I pinch out when im training cos there menna be good for ya


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 6, 2014)

girl scout cookies what a fucking name lol prob some nice bud just don't quote me yields fuck all, each to there own all depends what ya growing for I spose


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

@lemon if yr after yeild and weed that sells itself then u aint goin wrong with the exo cheese mate believe me its smasher of a clone and once ya dial it in its easy to grow I coukd teach ya in cocco mate thats how easy it is lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Evening all. Good day today sold an oz of exo or £320 and the guy was happy about the price lol. So the fuck was I but didn't tell him that. 
Time to chill with a cpl beers and a few J's now 

Sae u had a chance to try that yet mate? Would like to know ur opinion


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Fuck me garyboy does he buy bulk lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol no mate was just a single, In bulk I'd shift the exo for 250 an oz. any other weed goes for 200 in multiples or 240 singles. 
Where I am ppl will pay whatever I ask cos I'm the only person selling decent smoke that's not damp chinky bud.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol no mate was just a single, In bulk I'd shift the exo for 250 an oz. any other weed goes for 200 in multiples or 240 singles.
> Where I am ppl will pay whatever I ask cos I'm the only person selling decent smoke that's not damp chinky bud.


Mine goes at 250 too garybhoy, and he sells them straight on at 300....keeps me outta the picture tho


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lmao I need to move to scotland or start fuckin sending it ther haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Fuck me you lads need to be shiftin 60oz a month lol 60x£250= £15000 a month lol id be smashin that in winter and fuckin off all summer lol surely there it is nt that bad up there????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha yeah send it my way and we can both make an earner off it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mate trust me it bad for weed here if I buy anything in between grows I do a 30 mile round trip to a mate for some blue cheese, last time I bought cheese In ma area it smelled and tasted like someone had stuck some wet nasty bud in a bag of cheesy wotsits just to give it a cheese smell, needless to say I sent that shit back. 
I can and have recently sold an oz of microwave dried blue dream (last grow) and purple paralysis ( current grow) for over £240 an oz and had compliments on the quality lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wot ya reackon ya can shift wk wise gaz? Serious question lad??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Currently go thru 5-6 oz a week in sales but could be more but I turn some business away cos I'm too lazy to go drop off all the time and I don't have anybody coming to my door. 
If I put the effort in I cud easily put out 10 oz a week in small amounts or more if I was doing deals on Half bars or more.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate trust me it bad for weed here if I buy anything in between grows I do a 30 mile round trip to a mate for some blue cheese, last time I bought cheese In ma area it smelled and tasted like someone had stuck some wet nasty bud in a bag of cheesy wotsits just to give it a cheese smell, needless to say I sent that shit back.
> I can and have recently sold an oz of microwave dried blue dream (last grow) and purple paralysis ( current grow) for over £240 an oz and had compliments on the quality lmao


Fuck me lad its bad init lol cheesey wotsits lmfao haha this area I a wash with cheese bro and I mean I must know about 30 40 people that grow the stuff neva mind the 100s that sell it haha I neva sit on nowt so there is serious demand still but was thinkin about setting up else were and scotland does nt sound to bad tbf haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Currently go thru 5-6 oz a week in sales but could be more but I turn some business away cos I'm too lazy to go drop off all the time and I don't have anybody coming to my door.
> If I put the effort in I cud easily put out 10 oz a week in small amounts or more if I was doing deals on Half bars or more.


So you'd b betta off shottin it lad! Wot u do £10's £20's?? Wot ya gettin back doin it like that? Shotters down this way its £10 g £20 2g halfs and oz' £200 straight you could earn a killin if I got it up to you mate no problem its the getting it there is the probkem for it to work on a wkly basis !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

I start from 1g £10s. And do half Q's, Q's, halfs & oz's. It all depends who I'm selling to and how much I like them on what I charge and if they get the full weight or not lol, I make a fair bit already mate and cos it's all my own grown it's pure profit after leccy and nute costs. 

Yeah ah transporting large amount like that up from down south ain't the easiest anymore I sure as fuck wouldn't drive with 10 or more oz in ma car fuck I worry when I only got the oz I'm going to drop off, I keep thinking all it takes us one pull then yet search the house and my life goes tits up in seconds. 
If u could sort transportation tho we cud make a killing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha go on Gaz yer hustler 340 an oz jeez man 240 tops round here in bulk it goes at 200...I'd love to get tjat such for an o wouldn't wanna paying tho Lol...just bought a 20.of cheese your's and sambos exo pisses all over it taste smell and strength wise ticks all the boxes for me


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Id av to be movin down there gaz lol wots the posties like down by u do ya get dogs in the system at sortin office?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol cheers mate it's nice to know that ppl that know and appreciate their weed actually likes what I grow, u and Sae were the 1st ppl to sample any of my smoke, and so far it's all been positive, I must be doing summit right.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Were theres a will theres a way so they say lol tbf ive lads that shot for us and they aint bad lads wen they keep the nose clean lol which is nt very often haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Id av to be movin down there gaz lol wots the posties like down by u do ya get dogs in the system at sortin office?


 I don't know mate but I wouldn't think so, I've received and sent loads over the last year or so and never lost anything I've sent and only once have I had something not arrive and that was poorly packaged so was expected really.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2014)

Omg....exos putting exo out at £200 wtf......someone sells my donation to him at £280an oz and its gone before i finish my first dooby.....i personally think my weed is shit but everyone thinks its the dogs.......if i had exo and it is what i think it is.....tourists would need to start bringing crackers with them looool


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> @lemon if yr after yeild I coukd teach ya in cocco mate thats how easy it is lol


hahahaha cheeky fucker lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lemon you'd be hard pushed at sellin anythin but cheese down this way mate especially at 200 nikka mate believe me ive had my contacts yrs and they buy bulk at 180s 2s allday mate ya tell em ya want 2+ and they would laugh u outta the door mate believe me growers and shottas are 10 a penny down in mids and believe me there is some good good shit down here put it this way ya wont find a chink doin his usual house or factory just lads that are hardcore growers lol I know of 3 houses in my street alone that av got 1 on the go now no blaggin its fuckin rife with it no glass or sprayed the worst the get is ordinary english and you aint gettin rid that easy mate!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Aye that's it chedz its rife round my area everyone's at it man and if it ain't stinky cheese it ain't getting top dollar all my last lot went at 190's mainly...round here they don't even look at it just break the bud and sniff it lol if they like it they tay it...


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 6, 2014)

How far u from mids shauny? Its been like this for yrs now mate the slh I do is the only other strain you'll find that goes for 2s down here so I know its a gooden and some turn there nose up at that as its harder to get rid of if its not the cheese haha talk about stuck on a strain lol id be shot if I could nt grow exo haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Same here shawn all the do is smell the bag if it smells nice they take it, cud taste like shit and not get u stoned and they don't know all they care about is the bag appeal of the smell, It's easy money from cunts that don't have a clue.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all. Good day today sold an oz of exo or £320 and the guy was happy about the price lol. So the fuck was I but didn't tell him that.
> Time to chill with a cpl beers and a few J's now
> 
> Sae u had a chance to try that yet mate? Would like to know ur opinion


Very nice mate,will absolutely mongo you if you leave it to cure for a bit I reckon, lot better than anything around down here and bearing in mind its your first time growing the Exo as well I'd say you pretty much smashed it mate well done


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Aye ain't it Gaz lol some folk are crazy man but it what's its like nowadays aint it I've heard if folk sprayin bags withlemon scents and all sorts [email protected] chedz I'm in the heart of the midlands mate a small city that hates them red dog forest fuckers hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

@Lemon did your Fairy arrive??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Cheers Sae, I'm well happy with how it turned out for a 1st attempt, still got over a half oz left I kept for personal and it's in the jar curing now, gonna try leave it at least another cpl weeks and see the difference, Got another 2 exo in flower just now so gonna try better these ones and leave them till 9 weeks. 
Ive sent a good few cuts of her out now so hopefully after I'm back my hols one of the guys will be kind enough t send me a cut back so I can keep her going it too good a strain to lose

what u think of my new packing method lol? 


got some nice 8 week purple paralysis there as well now if u fancy a little tester to compare to the 6 week chop early bit I sent u. Or if u wait another cpl day till it's dry I'll send a little big bang as well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqKYXcL-2U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This cracks me up when I'm stoned man funny as fuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers Sae, I'm well happy with how it turned out for a 1st attempt, still got over a half oz left I kept for personal and it's in the jar curing now, gonna try leave it at least another cpl weeks and see the difference, Got another 2 exo in flower just now so gonna try better these ones and leave them till 9 weeks.
> Ive sent a good few cuts of her out now so hopefully after I'm back my hols one of the guys will be kind enough t send me a cut back so I can keep her going it too good a strain to lose
> 
> what u think of my new packing method lol?
> ...


Hehe your gonna spoil me lol

An as for the packing its a good reliable one a lot of ppl use, well proven


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 6, 2014)

Right night lads


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zce-QT7MGSE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Another one lol

See bit sae...I better got off me sen I'm at cs in the morn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2014)

Shawny. 

I sent that thing, I'll email you later.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Alright yorkie Yeh drop us an email mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2014)

.........


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

that bad lip reading thing is funny as fuck lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha it.is ain't it clever aswell man must take em ages there's loads of em hours of laughter and stoney grinning


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm.at cs 2morra tho yorkie till 4 so can't see my phone or fuck all till I get back


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2014)

i kicked your monkey and used your goat !! LMAO .... fuckin classic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 6, 2014)

Hahaha mad ain't it.....pick up all your floorbags you ain't living in south east asia.....madness man


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

the bit at the end with the dancing finished me off, nice one shawny


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

"you talkin to a freak who thinks fish have menstrual cycles"....mitt Romney...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9L9A1IMTQo


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning ladies how's everyone doing?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the bit at the end with the dancing finished me off, nice one shawny


Haha brilliant ain't they zedd....nice avvy is that one if yours? Anyway that's my joint done I'm off to unpaid work Lol seeeee bit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR4lLJu_-wE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

One more...the fish can hear you thinking just before you sneeze....laterzzzzz


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR4lLJu_-wE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> One more...the fish can hear you thinking just before you sneeze....laterzzzzz


im taking your banjo lol ... oooohhhh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

Morning all

Stumbled across this n thought it may come in useful for some of you..

[h=1]DIY Air Conditioner[/h] Some people will do anything to beat the summer heat. Anyone who lives somewhere it gets very hot, like I do, understands how frustrating it can be to be stuck somewhere without air conditioning. This DIY airconditioner was built by a clever Flickr user who found himself stuck in apartment with no air conditioning. He made the DIY air conditioner with products that can be easily found around the home or in your local hardware store. A regular table fan was used as the base of the project as well as fish tank pumps, flexible plastic tubing and copper tubing.
As you can see in the photographs, the copper tubing has been formed into spiral shapes around the front and the back of the fan. The fish tank pumps pump water through the coils so that when the fan operates cold air is blown into the room. The plastic tubing has been used to connect the copper tubing to the reservoir so that the fan can rotate in it&#8217;s usual fashion. People sure do create some interesting stuff in the name of neccesity, better than being miserable in the heat that&#8217;s for sure!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fuckin clever that sae would take a fair few of em durin summer tho but needs must an all that

Top of the mornin to ya all after all its friiiiddaayy niggaz lol who is on th sesh already hahha shauny I see as started it I wounder who will finish it???? Lmao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> Stumbled across this n thought it may come in useful for some of you..
> 
> ...


it wont work unless the water has ice in it, no compressor means no real aircon, running water thru this will do fuk all


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it wont work unless the water has ice in it, no compressor means no real aircon, running water thru this will do fuk all


Would be easy enough to take a few jugfuls of water out each day n chuck in some ice though eh? Obviously it wont be for everyone but might help someone lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

It ll ve cooler than room temp zed as it moving water mate not the best of aircons but will act as 1 as moving water is afew Celsius below sittin water


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> It ll ve cooler than room temp zed as it moving water mate not the best of aircons but will act as 1 as moving water is afew Celsius below sittin water


nah mate the fan will warm the water up to room temp pretty quick


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

Not with a decent pump bro Obviously its not ideal but a few mods and it ll be grand mate id just buy a fucker if I had the problem but I dont lol so na na na na na lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Not with a decent pump bro Obviously its not ideal but a few mods and it ll be grand mate id just buy a fucker if I had the problem but I dont lol so na na na na na lmfao


mate...wheres the heat going then....there is no heat dump....air con works by compression and phase change, neither is happening here so no cooling with pumped water


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Not with a decent pump bro Obviously its not ideal but a few mods and it ll be grand mate id just buy a fucker if I had the problem but I dont lol so na na na na na lmfao


this is all i got from that [h=1]Nah-nah nah-nah nah-nah nah-nah... BATMAN![/h]


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> this is all i got from that *Nah-nah nah-nah nah-nah nah-nah... BATMAN!*


I think he meant na na na na na ....so there! lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate...wheres the heat going then....there is no heat dump....air con works by compression and phase change, neither is happening here so no cooling with pumped water


The water rushing threw the pumps dumps warm water mate thats why you ll always find water in a lake is a few celcius higher than it is in the sea obviously the fan and res av to be of the suitable for it to work but it will work none the less mate its all science haha all science did I say that already lol Obviously its just as easy to go buy airconditioning lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The water rushing threw the pumps dumps warm water mate thats why you ll always find water in a lake is a few celcius higher than it is in the sea obviously the fan and res av to be of the suitable for it to work but it will work none the less mate its all science haha all science did I say that already lol Obviously its just as easy to go buy airconditioning lol


love it mate you wont drown will ya u ll fight till the last breath.....ok u rig one up and I ll test it ha ha.....fukin real ones are only 80 quid these days lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> love it mate you wont drown will ya u ll fight till the last breath.....ok u rig one up and I ll test it ha ha.....fukin real ones are only 80 quid these days lmfao


Haha im an argumentative bastard ay I lmfao and yh fuck I forgot the last thing I eva made hahha they are sold for a reason lol I know I know to line some other cunts pocket but I like wen some1 lines mine with the queens head so it karma bitches haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

Just ordered meself some Biobizz grow n bloom to tide meself over until harvest time n see if i cant get this yellowing under control a bit on the QQxLivers, gonna try the biobizz n the oldtimers over the rest of the year methinks n then after xmas might have a crack at the compost teas


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

For you lot that dont get their newsletter the monthly Attitude promo has been posted

 
 



*1 x G13 Labs
Blue OG
(Fem)*​  
*1 x G13 Labs
Cheese
(Fem)*​  
*1 x G13 Labs
Purple Haze
(Fem)*​  
*1 x G13 Labs
Pineapple Express
(Auto Fem)
*​ 
 
  PLEASE NOTE: When ordering during our monthly promotion ​  The Attitude Seedbank promotion is one per customer only. Please take into consideration that all promotions will be based on limited stock therefore to avoid any disappointments, get your orders in early. The Attitude Seedbank can turn off any promotion without notice if stock sells out. All times are (UKGMT) so make sure to check your local time zones for correct times in your area.​  
  [HR][/HR] ATTITUDE SEEDBANK CURRENT / FUTURE PROMOTIONS [HR][/HR] 

  
 
*Holy Smoke Seeds promotion*​ Purchase a pack of Holy Smoke Seeds Thunderbud and receive for free:

*6 x Thunderbud Haze (FEM) *​ 
   *Loud Seeds Promotion*​ When you purchase any packs from Loud Seeds and receive for free:

*2 x Loud Sour (REG)*​ 
 
*Reeferman Back in stock*​ After a long hiatus we are happy to announce that we have some Reeferman Seeds back in stock as well as new items to add to your collection.

*Shop Reeferman Seeds here*​   
*Connoisseur Genetics Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Connoisseur Genetics and receive for free: 

*5 x Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (REG)*​  

*New Smonkey T-Shirts  Looking to update your wardrobe? Look no further as Smonkey have sent us a selection of awesome brand new T-Shirts. Shop online today and make sure to check out the entire collection.


*​ 
 

*Cream of the Crop Promotion*​  Purchase any packs from Cream of the Crop Seeds in the breakdowns receive Cash Crop Fem Auto free
*3 x Pack | 1 x Cash Crop (FEM AUTO)*
*5 x Pack | 2 x Cash Crop (FEM AUTO)* ​  

*Cali Connection new strain*​  Get your hands on the latest Cali Connection strain fresh for 2014, introducing. . . . 

*Cali Connection | Alien OG* ​ 
 

*10% off G13 Labs Collection*​ For a limited time period *all packs of G13 Lab seeds* will be knocked down in price by 10%. Great time to pick up some classic strains including the very popular Pineapple Express in feminized seed form.​  

*Secret Valley & Next Generation Seeds*​  All regular 10 packs from Next Generation Seeds & Secret Valley Seeds will include 15 seeds for the same price at the Attitude Seedbank. 

*Shop Secret Valley Seeds here*
*Shop Next Generation Seeds here*
​   

*Rare Dankness New Strains*​ We have some brand new strains from Rare Dankness 

*Rare Dankness | Corn Bread* 
*Rare Dankness | Ghost of LeeRoy* 
*Rare Dankness | Grape Ox* ​  

*New Brand | Jordan of the Islands*​  *Jordan of the Islands* Cannabis Seeds are brand new to the Attitude Seedbank, check out their collection online today. 

Shop Jordan of the Islands *here

*​ 
 

*New Brand | British Columbia*​ *British Columbia* Cannabis Seeds are brand new to the Attitude Seedbank, check out their collection online today. 

Shop British Columbia* here*​


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

god damn it now I want more crap I don't need.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> god damn it now I want more crap I don't need.


Lol, not much I fancy on this months promo tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol, not much I fancy on this months promo tbh


the 6 fem thunderbud haze looks the shiz!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the 6 fem thunderbud haze looks the shiz!


yeah that an the rare dankness stuff would be the only bits im tempted by but already have other plans for the rest of this year so will try different stuff after xmas or summat lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah that an the rare dankness stuff would be the only bits im tempted by but already have other plans for the rest of this year so will try different stuff after xmas or summat lol


yeah I've some LSD n critical kush to pop next


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2014)

i just put 5 fireballs into coco and spluffed the psychosis branch with his spunk. this one's going to be interesting.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah I've some LSD n critical kush to pop next


I generally find anything with critical in the name is not a good smoke or grow but the lsd is a very interesting smoke and reasonably strong


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just put 5 fireballs into coco and spluffed the psychosis branch with his spunk. this one's going to be interesting.


that sounds like an interesting conbo don, u like using the CO s for breeding cos they stable/strong etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I generally find anything with critical in the name is not a good smoke or grow but the lsd is a very interesting smoke and reasonably strong


its gotten some amazing reviews but saying that the tangerine dream U got had horrific reviews but U stand by its quality so ill wait till i grow the CK b4 i say anything but like i already said it looks good think there is a few grow vids of it on YouTube.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah I've some LSD n critical kush to pop next


LSD I want to try at some point in the future and i liked their Vanilla Kush but after all the horror stories on here over the years about BF Im not sure if i wanna risk trying em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its gotten some amazing reviews but saying that the tangerine dream U got had horrific reviews but U stand by its quality so ill wait till i grow the CK b4 i say anything but like i already said it looks good think there is a few grow vids of it on YouTube.


The problem you have with reviews is you have no idea of the experience level of the person writing it and a lot of people that smoke are noobies and wouldnt be able to tell the difference between a Haze and a Kush just on taste alone so have no idea what they are writing about anyways lol

Also in a lot of peoples eyes I would be considered a noobie as ive smoked less than 150 strains over the years lol

I will say though that going on the reviews of well known breeders and the people on this site that have quite obviously been growing and/or breeding for decades or who run grows for dispensaries etc that as Zedd says anything with Critical in it is known to be a good yielder but there are never favourable reports about the potency or taste


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

Afternoon all.

Finished work for the weekend. Checks done on the little ones. Time to get fucked up. 

Got a nice pub meal to look forward too later so gonna see how many doobs I can fit in between now and then. 2 down since 12.30...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The problem you have with reviews is you have no idea of the experience level of the person writing it and a lot of people that smoke are noobies and wouldnt be able to tell the difference between a Haze and a Kush just on taste alone so have no idea what they are writing about anyways lol
> 
> Also in a lot of peoples eyes I would be considered a noobie as ive smoked less than 150 strains over the years lol
> 
> I will say though that going on the reviews of well known breeders and the people on this site that have quite obviously been growing and/or breeding for decades or who run grows for dispensaries etc that as Zedd says anything with Critical in it is known to be a good yielder but there are never favourable reports about the potency or taste


Mate, bang on, I've been through quite a fair few strains smokewise. But I know fuck all compared to others. Plus its all a matter of perspective.

Like was said, if its got Critical, or +, its been crossed for yield generally.

I love a really strong haze, but only a real haze, that Blimburn I did was widow x amnesia and I got rid of all bar a couple of bud even though mega frosty it was shit in my opinion. Not a real haze impact that fucks you up. Everyone round here went mad for it. Shows they dont really know what a true indica or a 13/14 week haze is!

Nevilles haze, that's the most wipeout haze ive had, except for some Hawaiian haze, which I had 3 tokes of and was DONE. those two are pure kryptonite to me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Mate, bang on, I've been through quite a fair few strains smokewise. But I know fuck all compared to others. Plus its all a matter of perspective.
> 
> Like was said, if its got Critical, or +, its been crossed for yield generally.
> 
> ...


With me its Mr Nice`s Super silver Haze, theres a certain pheno my mate runs that takes 2 weeks longer in flower than the other phenos( 15.5 weeks total flower time) and we jokingly called it the "Mike Tyson cut" (not its real name) coz it dont just hit you it smashes your fucking face off your shoulders, never seen anyone smoke the stuff that it hasnt completely fucked up in 1 or 2 joints


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> With me its Mr Nice`s Super silver Haze, theres a certain pheno my mate runs that takes 2 weeks longer in flower than the other phenos( 15.5 weeks total flower time) and we jokingly called it the "Mike Tyson cut" (not its real name) coz it dont just hit you it smashes your fucking face off your shoulders, never seen anyone smoke the stuff that it hasnt completely fucked up in 1 or 2 joints


Hahaha, yeah I found that with one guys Hawaiian haze, I wont go near it simple as. Must be the THC/CBD ratio is just killer to me.

Its amazing when you find one that realllllly fucks you up. Really might have to get a good haze on the go for christmas. 

I'm contemplating a amnesia x cookies cross. Very expensive fems. Way above what I normally pay for beans.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Hahaha, yeah I found that with one guys Hawaiian haze, I wont go near it simple as. Must be the THC/CBD ratio is just killer to me.
> 
> Its amazing when you find one that realllllly fucks you up. Really might have to get a good haze on the go for christmas.
> 
> I'm contemplating a amnesia x cookies cross. Very expensive fems. Way above what I normally pay for beans.


Well in (roughly) 20 years of smoking the stuff its the ONLY weed that leaves me completely dysfunctional, cant even walk properly or string together a coherent sentence on the stuff lmao

Whats the price n breeder out of interest?

Once im outta debt n just growing for percy or when I move somewhere with a bigger grow area its gonna be all about the Hazes for me, also I want to find a really Blueberry tasting STRONG weed as most of the BB crosses are lovely tasting but majorly lack potency

Also if i ever have the room to start breeding my own then the 1st 2 on my list are MR Nice SSHx Dinafem Blue Hash and Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon x Blue Hash lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it wont work unless the water has ice in it, no compressor means no real aircon, running water thru this will do fuk all


thers a paki 2nd hand shop nr me selling a aircon type thing, its the size of a old calor gas heater and u fill a res up in botom it freezes it then i think a big ass silent fan blows over it,,

dude only wants 30 qwid for it, i may just grab it so its ther for summer, gotta be a bargain


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well in (roughly) 20 years of smoking the stuff its the ONLY weed that leaves me completely dysfunctional, cant even walk properly or string together a coherent sentence on the stuff lmao
> 
> Whats the price n breeder out of interest?
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what those two hazes do to me! Its just incredible. I can hammer the strongest indica's I can get, but a real doob of one of those two and im gone, sat there, withdrawn like a kethead.

Talking around 140/150 quid like. 

Similar to DST or whoever it is, a private breeder on another forum. Everything he has done has been super super dank. with logs all over the place to show his crosses done by forum members.

Its where I picked up my SinCity Blue Petrols. They only released 5 packs and same on a couple of other sites. 

It's just pulling the trigger aint it pal.

I spend far too much on beans.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers a paki 2nd hand shop nr me selling a aircon type thing, its the size of a old calor gas heater and u fill a res up in botom it freezes it then i think a big ass silent fan blows over it,,
> 
> dude only wants 30 qwid for it, i may just grab it so its ther for summer, gotta be a bargain


Thats a cooler, mate of mine has got one, runs at about 40W and will cool his whole front room so it feels like your sitting in a fridge in the height of summer lol, only drawback is you have to have a lot of ice/ice bricks on standby as in a hot room (i.e. a grow room) you will be chucking fresh ice in every 2-3hrs. also i think argos do em new for less than £75


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Thats exactly what those two hazes do to me! Its just incredible. I can hammer the strongest indica's I can get, but a real doob of one of those two and im gone, sat there, withdrawn like a kethead.
> 
> Talking around 140/150 quid like.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day 140/150 is nothing for either 5 or 10 seeds if you know your gonna be pumping out A++++ from them, less than 1 plant will cover the cost of buying em n you can also sell clones from them as well lol

you got a lot of beans stashed up then? If so might be an idea to trade with other thread members or sell em if you know its a pack you either dont fancy or will never get round to growing


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> At the end of the day 140/150 is nothing for either 5 or 10 seeds if you know your gonna be pumping out A++++ from them, less than 1 plant will cover the cost of buying em n you can also sell clones from them as well lol
> 
> you got a lot of beans stashed up then? If so might be an idea to trade with other thread members or sell em if you know its a pack you either dont fancy or will never get round to growing


I'm a bean whore man, I seem to think I'm going to pop every bean. Thats true pal. It's just paying that much for pretty much intested beans, although I do trust the reports from other growers.

Bollocks, was going to be doing a cookies clone run for xmas. Plans a changing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm a bean whore man, I seem to think I'm going to pop every bean. Thats true pal. It's just paying that much for pretty much intested beans, although I do trust the reports from other growers.
> 
> Bollocks, was going to be doing a cookies clone run for xmas. Plans a changing.


You got any blueberry based stuff hiding in there?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats a cooler, mate of mine has got one, runs at about 40W and will cool his whole front room so it feels like your sitting in a fridge in the height of summer lol, only drawback is you have to have a lot of ice/ice bricks on standby as in a hot room (i.e. a grow room) you will be chucking fresh ice in every 2-3hrs. also i think argos do em new for less than £75


this one has a ctual res u fill up i noticed the water level line, but i wouldnt use it for a actual grow room, just if i go the using the attck route, leave on low and will keep teh attick wer the tents are nice n chilled. otehr tan that be great for summer in bedroom, nd 40 watts, is fuk all really


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this one has a ctual res u fill up i noticed the water level line, but i wouldnt use it for a actual grow room, just if i go the using the attck route, leave on low and will keep teh attick wer the tents are nice n chilled. otehr tan that be great for summer in bedroom, nd 40 watts, is fuk all really


Yeah you can put either ice or water in the res but its more efficient n cools better if you just use ice cubes as the soon melt anyways


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You got any blueberry based stuff hiding in there?


I'll have a look when I'm back in Wales next week pal. Sure there will be something!

I would however, recommend this for a real real funky berry https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/auctions/details?id=822


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just ordered meself some Biobizz grow n bloom to tide meself over until harvest time n see if i cant get this yellowing under control a bit on the QQxLivers, gonna try the biobizz n the oldtimers over the rest of the year methinks n then after xmas might have a crack at the compost teas



good look with biobizz , its thicker than treacle , dont say i didnt warn you before ....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah I've some LSD n critical kush to pop next


ive got a lsd on the go atm


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive got a lsd on the go atm


honest opinion pls?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 7, 2014)

Shawny E-mail.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> honest opinion pls?


got about 2 weeks left , looks really nice at minute mate, likes its nutes , mine smells like lemonade, kinda like the original northern lights smell ... , looking forward to smoking it


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Mate, bang on, I've been through quite a fair few strains smokewise. But I know fuck all compared to others. Plus its all a matter of perspective.
> 
> Like was said, if its got Critical, or +, its been crossed for yield generally.
> 
> ...


somas amnesia haze is up there with co strength with the 8 week pheno I had but its a rare find as it usually takes 13 weeks....somas gear is too expensive too but good


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

welsh my top decent smokes that yield seedwise try blue pit BB, tga jtr or vanilla kush.....yield is a given to a reasonable gower (im in soil so need big yielders)


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its gotten some amazing reviews but saying that the tangerine dream U got had horrific reviews but U stand by its quality so ill wait till i grow the CK b4 i say anything but like i already said it looks good think there is a few grow vids of it on YouTube.


oh I never read the reviews of td I vaped it in the dam and started growin it out....its prob not a noobs grow and doesn't like being fuked with in veg so we jus let her grow and keep her green and untrained with a short veg...easy really jus a sensitive plant....but the smoke is first rate grown with teas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shawny E-mail.


Back at ya mate been cs all day ain't I fuckin puck in litter up

You lot alright then?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> somas amnesia haze is up there with co strength with the 8 week pheno I had but its a rare find as it usually takes 13 weeks....somas gear is too expensive too but good


Yeah youre spot on with 13 man, Thats when I've found its done done and becomes that facemelting mind adjusting smoke, offensive to the mind, lungs, and throat, but you dont stop, oh no.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> welsh my top decent smokes that yield seedwise try blue pit BB, tga jtr or vanilla kush.....yield is a given to a reasonable gower (im in soil so need big yielders)


I'm looking at Blue Pit more and more. I like the look of it, and looks like its got that indica body stone to it, and looks as sparkly if not more than my Cookie. 

Yeah as you know, I'm not about the yield, I want the strongest shit, and so far, strongest is cookies man. Cant wait to swing it your way for a percy one see what you think.

Just like TD, its real finnicky in veg and really should be fed not very often, lightly and does better away from centre of tent. Just gonna top these once early and leave em be.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The problem you have with reviews is you have no idea of the experience level of the person writing it and a lot of people that smoke are noobies and wouldnt be able to tell the difference between a Haze and a Kush just on taste alone so have no idea what they are writing about anyways lol
> 
> Also in a lot of peoples eyes I would be considered a noobie as ive smoked less than 150 strains over the years lol
> 
> I will say though that going on the reviews of well known breeders and the people on this site that have quite obviously been growing and/or breeding for decades or who run grows for dispensaries etc that as Zedd says anything with Critical in it is known to be a good yielder but there are never favourable reports about the potency or taste


I must be the biggest noobie noobie then sae as ive only grown a handfull of strains out there haha namely uk clone only's lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm looking at Blue Pit more and more. I like the look of it, and looks like its got that indica body stone to it, and looks as sparkly if not more than my Cookie.
> 
> Yeah as you know, I'm not about the yield, I want the strongest shit, and so far, strongest is cookies man. Cant wait to swing it your way for a percy one see what you think.
> 
> Just like TD, its real finnicky in veg and really should be fed not very often, lightly and does better away from centre of tent. Just gonna top these once early and leave em be.


the blue pit I mainlined for 4 and stuck in a corner and it yielded 8 oz of a 5 week veg hence why only mainlined for 4....love strains that can take some training and bp is one....very strong smoke needs a cure and tastes a bit like piss down the alleyway can throw a few nanners in very late flower so no real worries.....DST s strain I think


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah welshy send me a lil sample of that cookies when u ready and I ll send a lilsample of tea grown exo u mite find it to ur liking as it is strong, im on it now fuk me the flavs.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hear hear ark at you 2 with ya seeds lol zed favorite Strain clone/seed wot is it to date I meanthe stuff that ya can always get and want it foreva which is it lad??


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah welshy send me a lil sample of that cookies when u ready and I ll send a lilsample of tea grown exo u mite find it to ur liking as it is strong, im on it now fuk me the flavs.....


Sounds good man sounds good


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Hear hear ark at you 2 with ya seeds lol zed favorite Strain clone/seed wot is it to date I meanthe stuff that ya can always get and want it foreva which is it lad??


no doubt mate ....exo


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2014)

imo seeds in general don't compare quality wise with the cos nothing imo is stronger than 10 wk psycho......but its named well.......I prefer it as a very tasty functional daily smoke at 8 weeks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 7, 2014)

some pics of my purple paralysis, chopped 6 days ago. never turned purps but still a real nice smoke, has a very lemony citrus smell to it with a hazey taste.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking good gaz, nice big donkey dicks there! I got that pp off my mate the other week but the fucktard messed it up and it hermied lool.
 Tried that Exo last night sambo if ur lurking 10/10 mate, super tasty stuff. I was physically incapable of posting my thoughts after that blunt last night lol.... Think I'm gonna make another.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah me mate did it well taught by the best what can I say lol could have been better but not a bad bit of exo and if your not use to it I can imagine it would be impressive to many ticks a lot of boxes.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 7, 2014)

cheers spoons, got just under 5oz off that one mate weighed in yesterday, and ive only got a Q left that i kept for personal it went that fast, 
luckily mine never hermied, never got a single seed out of all 6 girls i grew out this time thank fuck.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2014)

Rimmer what you doing at the weekend might shoot down your way n see what the crumpets saying....white heels n all that....

only thing is im sure u grow in your house....so do you know some spots to smoke?? Ive noticed outside the m25 people look at you funny for smoking a dooby on the way to get the paper....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah me mate did it well taught by the best what can I say lol could have been better but not a bad bit of exo and if your not use to it I can imagine it would be impressive to many ticks a lot of boxes.


will mr exo ever produce a crop by his own fair hand again????


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2014)

IM starting to get the impression after you've had rambos exo nothing else compaires......i wonder how many multistrain grow rooms have changed to exo only after sampling his goods lol
.....rambos exo seems to be a strain killa lol.....


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 7, 2014)

it aint ''my'' exo the strain is old almost as old as me and I aint even in ownershp of a cut of her, theres many a better strain but as a commercial package what with the smell and well known name its a very poplar strain for good reason,


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ill vouch for the fucker aswell nothin in this country or the next can compete with exo hence why so many av tried to self seed the fucker in the hope they get the fucker right haha imo they failed miserably! I mean wot other strain out there has been about for so long and still has plenty raves? In states ya got og blah blah blah but ive tried and it does nt tick all the boxes hence why it will neva compare!! Sambo wen did ya first get the cut mate? Ive forgot how long its been down thus way but id say first got wind in millennium maybe 1999!!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/448640-20x-exodus-cheese-clones-under.html?highlight=cheddar1985 
Lemon page 39 you ll see why its the biggest cash cropper goin mate! DENSE TO FUK!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 7, 2014)

I dunno about that mate, I know a fair few old school growers who have been through clones and shit and just grow long long going hazes.

Some OG's are fucking amazing man.

Not had the exo to my knowledge but probably have come across it somewhere I imagine.

Sounds like Rambo's is the shizzle though


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yh rambo sent us a sample last wk I dont smoke but I thought id give it a blast lol was nice on the pull but I reckon the curing licked most the smell away it was top smoke none the less and would nt turn the ginger cunt away if he wanted to help out on a grow he just needs to sort his fat ginger head out and get back in the saddle I reckon lol come on I know yr lurkin ya fucking fat ginger bolloxed northern cunt were ya at?? Not under the fuckin bridge again scaring the kids again pissed up on the vods lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh rambo sent us a sample last wk I dont smoke but I thought id give it a blast lol was nice on the pull but I reckon the curing licked most the smell away it was top smoke none the less and would nt turn the ginger cunt away if he wanted to help out on a grow he just needs to sort his fat ginger head out and get back in the saddle I reckon lol come on I know yr lurkin ya fucking fat ginger bolloxed northern cunt were ya at?? Not under the fuckin bridge again scaring the kids again pissed up on the vods lmao



that bit to you mate had only been drying 3 days lol I was just wrecked n thought id chuck a with the rest


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh rambo sent us a sample last wk I dont smoke but I thought id give it a blast lol was nice on the pull but I reckon the curing licked most the smell away it was top smoke none the less and would nt turn the ginger cunt away if he wanted to help out on a grow he just needs to sort his fat ginger head out and get back in the saddle I reckon lol come on I know yr lurkin ya fucking fat ginger bolloxed northern cunt were ya at?? Not under the fuckin bridge again scaring the kids again pissed up on the vods lmao


still cant get over that you don't like smoking lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

doesn't matter if your drunk or flipped out the broccoli we gathered was good.....lol..at shawny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehYoIKTsiV0


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking forward ti the lunchtime game, then off to buy a few bits for a phat roast today or tomorrow.

Went to the butchers caned yesterday and rinsed 40 quid in seconds.

Got a lovely piece of beef for £15 too. Fucking lovely.

Need to go get a bag of coco but I fucking hate going on a Saturday. Busy roads and that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning fellas ah haha yes zedd them lip readings are class arn't they Lol she'll take the mushroom out....oohhh love a nice bit a beef Welshy gotta be my favorite meat and shit loads of different cuts...get down the grow shop ya lazy fucker Lol.traffic should be sound on a satdy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I must say U engish lads know quality smoke! Found myself going down to McDonald's at half 11 after a heavy days bonging exo lol n that's never happened to me b4 lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning fellas ah haha yes zedd them lip readings are class arn't they Lol she'll take the mushroom out....oohhh love a nice bit a beef Welshy gotta be my favorite meat and shit loads of different cuts...get down the grow shop ya lazy fucker Lol.traffic should be sound on a satdy


Nah man, Sat traffic is the worst for random passers by who just happen to spot you walking out of a hydro shop with a sack of coco. 

If I go, I'll wait till it's dark!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Nah man, Sat traffic is the worst for random passers by who just happen to spot you walking out of a hydro shop with a sack of coco.
> 
> If I go, I'll wait till it's dark!


Lol shady fucker...aye all depends where it is tho I suppose don't get many folk wondering round where my locals are....oh gotta send my tent back aswell its a bag a shit couldn't even zip the fucker up!!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Looking forward ti the lunchtime game, then off to buy a few bits for a phat roast today or tomorrow.
> 
> Went to the butchers caned yesterday and rinsed 40 quid in seconds.
> 
> ...


ha ha welshy you had meat eyes when you went shopping....fuk goin to a butchers hungry and stoned ive come out with partridges and cows tripe cos I thought...yeah........obv the tripe on straightening out is a frightening fukin thing and I put it in the bin with tongs lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

morning lads, woke up and hammered a nice fat exo J, feeling nice and fucked up now, just booked tickets to take the kids to paradise for the Celtic game this afternoon, the wifes at work till 6pm so just gonna be me and the 3 kids along with another 50,000 supporters,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

Hahaha I get tripe for my dogs its not the white stuff from the butchers mind Lol my dad eats it with vinegar the dirty bastard bruugghhhh....have fun at the game Gaz fun takin the kids out but stresful ain't it lol ...baby's havnt rooted yet but bottom leaves are yellowing a little so I know its not gonna be too long now  just need to get this tent sorted


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning all

Anyone got a nice big garden? 





_© Neo-farms_ 
Growers in colder climates often utilize various approaches to extend the growing season or to give their crops a boost, whether it's coldframes, hoop houses or greenhouses.
Greenhouses are usually glazed structures, but are typically expensive to construct and heat throughout the winter. A much more affordable and effective alternative to glass greenhouses is the _walipini_ (an Aymara Indian word for a "place of warmth"), also known as an underground or pit greenhouse. First developed over 20 years ago for the cold mountainous regions of South America, this method allows growers to maintain a productive garden year-round, even in the coldest of climates.
Here's a video tour of a _walipini_ that even incorporates a bit of interior space for goats:


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha welshy you had meat eyes when you went shopping....fuk goin to a butchers hungry and stoned ive come out with partridges and cows tripe cos I thought...yeah........obv the tripe on straightening out is a frightening fukin thing and I put it in the bin with tongs lmfao


Thing is though man, back home, we get meat from the village shop, and that's all meat from the farmers local to the village so I will always go for quality over price.

It was bad though, I could easily of spent a LOT more. £15 for a joint of beef doesnt sound much, but it's only for 2 of us!

Tripe is some nasty shit. I was after quails, they are super sweet birds. Excellent food. Our butcher in town is shit hot and I see them on my way to work good set of lads. 4 Generations knocking around the shop.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuckin windy in Cheltenham let me tell ya


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel so silly, after opening a bag of exo, i can confirm this is not my first encounter with this weed.....in fact its common as muck round ere lol, everyone just calls it blue cheese.....and i assumed when all you lot said blue cheese you were talking about this........i must admit i did wonder why i hadn't come across exo before lol.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I feel so silly, after opening a bag of exo, i can confirm this is not my first encounter with this weed.....in fact its common as muck round ere lol, everyone just calls it blue cheese.....and i assumed when all you lot said blue cheese you were talking about this........i must admit i did wonder why i hadn't come across exo before lol.....


lol then the people round your way must be idiots as blue cheese tastes quite different lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

@Lemon did you get your parcel n the end?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

just knocked this up its like grease won't stabilize at all never had a grease consistency before might have a little dab now


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 8, 2014)

No way that exo taste like blue cheese, both are very stinky but taste n smell different.

When its a nice bit tbh I would rather smoke bluecheese.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

A real nice blue cheese is lovely cheesy tang in the inhale, and has that mega fruity aftertaste a couple of breaths after exhaling. Or so I've found anyway


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

just whipped it and now I got a little lump of hippy crack or budder....yep blue cheese is completely different extremely fruity and smell wise too I'd say its a lot different to exo...dealers can say its anything just to get folk to buy it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone know spanishfly`s new username on SR" if its changed? cant find spanishfly on there so guessing hes changed it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> No way that exo taste like blue cheese, both are very stinky but taste n smell different.
> 
> When its a nice bit tbh I would rather smoke bluecheese.


Yeah i much prefer the blue cheese but its like rocking horse shit round this way, not seen any in years, must admit i got a bit excited about that Eskobar cheeseberry version of BC that either robbie or chedz threw up the other day, definetely been added to my list lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Eurosupply


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Eurosupply


cool cheers mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

fuck me you can tell its the weekend in here lol *tumbleweed*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

not long home from the footy, just blazed a nice PP joint and now im stuck to my couch and lost all will to move, gotta get my shit together tho need to pik the wife up from work in an hour


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> not long home from the footy, just blazed a nice PP joint and now im stuck to my couch and lost all will to move, gotta get my shit together tho need to pik the wife up from work in an hour


lol weve only got a cpl of joints that my mate kindly left here for us so saving em for when lil un is in bed, funnily enough though he got some Exo last night an was crap compared to the stuff we had off you the night before n lad wanted £240`s on the oz. so same as i said the other day ur producing better bud than the lads down here on ya first time of running it so well done lol

got much planned for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol weve only got a cpl of joints that my mate kindly left here for us so saving em for when lil un is in bed, funnily enough though he got some Exo last night an was crap compared to the stuff we had off you the night before n lad wanted £240`s on the oz. so same as i said the other day ur producing better bud than the lads down here on ya first time of running it so well done lol
> 
> got much planned for the rest of the weekend?


lol cheers mate, my next lot shud be even better now im getting a feel for the strain,

fuck all planned for the rest of the weekend, the wifes off tomorrow so prob jst a lazy day at home. think i might pick up some beers for tonight tho, cant let a good saturday go to waste  and i need to drown my sorrows after my team got beat and knocked out the cup today in the 5th round, never even made the quarter finals, fucking disgusted


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

one oz of exo buds plus 2 psycho clone rooted oc.....pm me if ya wannit at 250


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> one oz of exo buds plus 2 psycho clone rooted oc.....pm me if ya wannit at 250


Who was that to?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

If I had 250 I rekon I'd tay it mate...struggling to get hold if anything 2nyt ffs just waiting on sum1 now fuckin hate waiting lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> If I had 250 I rekon I'd tay it mate...struggling to get hold if anything 2nyt ffs just waiting on sum1 now fuckin hate waiting lol


Reckon it would be better if more people in here traded/sold their harvest in here with each other lol, but understand why they dont when i see some of the prices they are getting for their stuff on the street lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Reckon it would be better if more people in here traded/sold their harvest in here with each other lol, but understand why they dont when i see some of the prices they are getting for their stuff on the street lol


Aye we should form a little collective on here and give nice rates to each other and that but Yeh like u say when folk need the cash their gonna get it Lol..

Did u find euro seller? U can tell its Spanish fly can't ya j loved his Pakistani man that shit is a creamy smoke


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

If only I had the dosh! Here an oz of that eco would go for 400-500!! U could sell it off at 2.5 for 50!


EDIT once I harvest its all gonna be personal so ill be up for trading.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If only I had the dosh! Here an oz of that eco would go for 400-500!! U could sell it off at 2.5 for 50!
> 
> 
> EDIT once I harvest its all gonna be personal so ill be up for trading.


Well why not have a chat with the lads n get an Exo cut off someone ,grow that an make urself a mint?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well why not have a chat with the lads n get an Exo cut off someone ,grow that an make urself a mint?


 Id love to grow it mate but im
gonna keep things personal n stick with 2 crops a year but after
tasting the stuff I've yet to experience something as tasty n morish bar a few other starins I've had the pleasure of tasting...easily top 5 smokes!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id love to grow it mate but im
> gonna keep things personal n stick with 2 crops a year but after
> tasting the stuff I've yet to experience something as tasty n morish bar a few other starins I've had the pleasure of tasting...easily top 5 smokes!


Well just get a cut to grow for yourself then lol

and yeah I will admit the Exo when you first try it is very moreish, very nice weed, decent potency and very few ppl i know build up a tolerance to it but im sick of the damn stuff lol, been smoking it too often over too many years, its all some ppl grow round here


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Who was that to?


anyone....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

thing is everyone says they want to smoke exo and gro psycho so thought ide offer, its gonna get punted tues anyway


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone....


cool, not after anything just yet but once ive harvested gonna start meself a lil business so will need bits here and there lol

Also do you or anyone else know anyone that sells DECENT hash in bulk? none of the soap bar/soilid shite


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool, not after anything just yet but once ive harvested gonna start meself a lil business so will need bits here and there lol
> 
> Also do you or anyone else know anyone that sells DECENT hash in bulk? none of the soap bar/soilid shite


if U can get hold of some nice hashes id be interested...like a little selection box of different hashes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone....


ur gonna get a shit load of lurkers messaging U lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> if U can get hold of some nice hashes id be interested...like a little selection box of different hashes lol


thats basically my aim mate as 90% of the smokers i know outside of the thread are all old school and prefer hash to weed and all of us miss the days of hash that would absolutely mongo ya lol

I blame Zedd personally, ever since he sent me some bubble hash of his its been all thats on my mind lol, reminded me of the good old days and all those pics of the hashes rambo used to chuck up from SR just sealed the deal for me lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> thats basically my aim mate as 90% of the smokers i know outside of the thread are all old school and prefer hash to weed and all of us miss the days of hash that would absolutely mongo ya lol
> 
> I blame Zedd personally, ever since he sent me some bubble hash of his its been all thats on my mind lol, reminded me of the good old days and all those pics of the hashes rambo used to chuck up from SR just sealed the deal for me lmao


yeah when I first started smoking U couldn't get weed only hash n soap bar at that but then every few months ud get some paki black or pollen n then ud be mashed to fuck lol even there last year I got smoke hash that was fucking rocket fuel! Stronger then any weed that was going around at the time (wasn't very hard to do hha).

Watching some bubble bags on eBay for cold to harvest imma make some different grades n save em for a rainy day.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah when I first started smoking U couldn't get weed only hash n soap bar at that but then every few months ud get some paki black or pollen n then ud be mashed to fuck lol even there last year I got smoke hash that was fucking rocket fuel! Stronger then any weed that was going around at the time (wasn't very hard to do hha).
> 
> Watching some bubble bags on eBay for cold to harvest imma make some different grades n save em for a rainy day.


smoked hash in india and Nepal, some was an honoury present for something I did that was raw charas hand rolled from the fields, some was Himalayan temple ball etc etc.......u can grow better stuff in a cupboard.....if u know how


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

ice washed 70 um hash however is stronger than good green and is one of the only hash meths to beat green imo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smoked hash in india and Nepal, some was an honoury present for something I did that was raw charas hand rolled from the fields, some was Himalayan temple ball etc etc.......u can grow better stuff in a cupboard.....if u know how


thosr are the experiences in life I live for mate, id have kept a chunk of that hash mate n displayed it like a trophy!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice washed 70 um hash however is stronger than good green and is one of the only hash meths to beat green imo


Well the one you sent me mongoed me on 1 joint so had to be bloody strong I can easily just constantly smoke the strongest weed out there joint after joint all night an not get anywhere near as mashed as that hash got me in 1 joint, lol last time i harvested 3 years ago when it was dry we sat n chonged 3 oz in a day between 4 of us rolling constantly n packing blunt wraps full of green and wasnt teven that mashed then lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thosr are the experiences in life I live for mate, id have kept a chunk of that hash mate n displayed it like a trophy!


tbh I spent a lot of time in asia getting wasted on hash and opium it was a way of life for a while when I was young (25 years ago and more) so I didn't really appreciate it like that at the time but yeah I shudda


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

Zedd we'll have to sort something in the summer man, some of my cookies, one of the old schoolers hazes, and some of your exo. Have a session on all 3 and see whats what for personal tastes


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thosr are the experiences in life I live for mate, id have kept a chunk of that hash mate n displayed it like a trophy!


Relax if u ever want one of the cuts if ur willing to drive to me I can get ye one.....just thot I'd offer


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well the one you sent me mongoed me on 1 joint so had to be bloody strong I can easily just constantly smoke the strongest weed out there joint after joint all night an not get anywhere near as mashed as that hash got me in 1 joint, lol last time i harvested 3 years ago when it was dry we sat n chonged 3 oz in a day between 4 of us rolling constantly n packing blunt wraps full of green and wasnt teven that mashed then lol


sae I was showing off that stuff was so low yielding and took a month to fridge cure fuck me making it too often lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Zedd we'll have to sort something in the summer man, some of my cookies, one of the old schoolers hazes, and some of your exo. Have a session on all 3 and see whats what for personal tastes


ive not yet met anyone who can keep up so yeah look forward to it lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tbh I spent a lot of time in asia getting wasted on hash and opium it was a way of life for a while when I was young (25 years ago and more) so I didn't really appreciate it like that at the time but yeah I shudda


at least U have the memories mate! The opium must have been tasty, when I was a teen i stayed at a friends n his neighbour had a few little poppies in the garden..long story short we pulled em out of the ground n bleed the feckers was such a little bit we got but it did the job...for a little bit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Relax if u ever want one of the cuts if ur willing to drive to me I can get ye one.....just thot I'd offer


ill take U up on that at some stage mate thank a million.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> at least U have the memories mate! The opium must have been tasty, when I was a teen i stayed at a friends n his neighbour had a few little poppies in the garden..long story short we pulled em out of the ground n bleed the feckers was such a little bit we got but it did the job...for a little bit lol


oh opium is dangerous shit fm does it make you feel good but easily leads to h ime so best kept as a bithdy treat imo or avoided.....I used to go scuba diving on a mixture of opium and weed, obviously no one fukin try this pls ffs, and I fell asleep on the bottom of the sea woke up to the sound of the bubbles and felt refreshed


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ill take U up on that at some stage mate thank a million.


Aye jut let me know m8, how far down are u anyway?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh opium is dangerous shit fm does it make you feel good but easily leads to h ime so best kept as a bithdy treat imo or avoided.....I used to go scuba diving on a mixture of opium and weed, obviously no one fukin try this pls ffs, and I fell asleep on the bottom of the sea woke up to the sound of the bubbles and felt refreshed


 trust me mate i know but i had to try it, tried H 2 but tbh i preferred the opium, might have been the amount i had but my fuck is the come down off smoking H horrific..fuck me ive never come down so hard n for that reason alone id go for opium like I said might have been the fact that I had such a small hit of opium but the h's comedown just isn't worth it.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a few pics lads, 5-6 more day on ripen then pull at 9.5 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> trust me mate i know but i had to try it, tried H 2 but tbh i preferred the opium, might have been the amount i had but my fuck is the come down off smoking H horrific..fuck me ive never come down so hard n for that reason alone id go for opium like I said might have been the fact that I had such a small hit of opium but the h's comedown just isn't worth it.


its unusual to get a comedown off smolin the once or were u at it for a week?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive not yet met anyone who can keep up so yeah look forward to it lmao


Haha if we're just on doobs I'll give you a go like. 

You do have a couple of years on me though!

As soon as you bring a bong / pipe/shottie into it im done. proper faggot throat. lol!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2988800View attachment 2988803View attachment 2988805View attachment 2988806View attachment 2988808View attachment 2988809View attachment 2988811
> 
> Just a few pics lads, 5-6 more day on ripen then pull at 9.5 weeks


likkkkkkkke


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha if we're just on doobs I'll give you a go like.
> 
> You do have a couple of years on me though!
> 
> As soon as you bring a bong / pipe/shottie into it im done. proper faggot throat. lol!


I was thinking eat a q


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

Zed you had much joy with mescaline? tried it a couple of time and found it very overwhelming. Didnt know how to line my thoughts up in the right order. Kept blagging my mates head asking had i forgot how to breathe.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I was thinking eat a q


Fucking hell, going full retard on it.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> likkkkkkkke


Cheers m8, thers some big buds in ther, hopefully I'll hit the 40 mark or pretty damn close of the 9 plants, that'd pretty damn good IMO


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Zed you had much joy with mescaline? tried it a couple of time and found it very overwhelming. Didnt know how to line my thoughts up in the right order. Kept blagging my mates head asking had i forgot how to breathe.


no I havnt tried peyote but I have some experience with the ultimate psychedelic plant...ayahuasca


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its unusual to get a comedown off smolin the once or were u at it for a week?


nah man, one propped night of smoking it, had work the next morning n on the whole walk to work i was getting sick haha i laugh now but i was sent home once i got sick in a sink! Haha good times, tried crack the first time 2 that night nanother night in Manchester lol best coke I did was in Manchester 2.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Cheers m8, thers some big buds in ther, hopefully I'll hit the 40 mark or pretty damn close of the 9 plants, that'd pretty damn good IMO


that is fukin amazin yield considering how much time u spend away from them....u got that hydro diallrd in mate I wouldn't no where to start


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 2988800View attachment 2988803View attachment 2988805View attachment 2988806View attachment 2988808View attachment 2988809View attachment 2988811
> 
> Just a few pics lads, 5-6 more day on ripen then pull at 9.5 weeks


amazing mate or as the hip cats say AMAZEBALLS!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

oh yeah the forgetting how to breath when ur trippin is a blast lmao been there ha ha


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no I havnt tried peyote but I have some experience with the ultimate psychedelic plant...ayahuasca


I've heard so many great things about it man. It was on the thread few days ago. Really sounds like some self analyzing shit. 

Find out who the fuck you really are.

Haha yeah I had NO idea I was doing this, apparently for a good while. Could have been a minute, could have been an hour, who the fuck knows. All I knew was I couldnt think of what I had t do to make my lungs inflate, and deflate. 

SHit, did I breathe?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that is fukin amazin yield considering how much time u spend away from them....u got that hydro diallrd in mate I wouldn't no where to start


Tbh zeddd it's a fuckin gift, I've never ran into problems apart from a few year ago a few hermied but that's it. Too many believe what they read, "hydro causes problems", IMO they just ain't got the Balls to try. These are the last trees for a while tho, goina try growin smaller plants with more training next inside a tent and not a room


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nah man, one propped night of smoking it, had work the next morning n on the whole walk to work i was getting sick haha i laugh now but i was sent home once i got sick in a sink! Haha good times, tried crack the first time 2 that night nanother night in Manchester lol best coke I did was in Manchester 2.


haven't touched drugs for 8 years cept dmt and that's a hormone so doent count in my book lol I wont even take lemsip


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Tbh zeddd it's a fuckin gift, I've never ran into problems apart from a few year ago a few hermied but that's it. Too many believe what they read, "hydro causes problems", IMO they just ain't got the Balls to try. These are the last trees for a while tho, goina try growin smaller plants with more training next inside a tent and not a room


yeah man u got it for commercial yield vs time spent no doubt ie u can have a normal life/job and still grow...how longs the longest u leave em on their own


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I've heard so many great things about it man. It was on the thread few days ago. Really sounds like some self analyzing shit.
> 
> Find out who the fuck you really are.
> 
> ...


that's what u thought when u were first born and u were reliving it man.....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's what u thought when u were first born and u were reliving it man.....


DMT is the only thing that comes close to opening your mind and your eyes in that way. 

Humbling shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> haven't touched drugs for 8 years cept dmt and that's a hormone so doent count in my book lol I wont even take lemsip


I've been sober for yeeeears now mate but saying that I fell off the wagon newyears but got right back on! Don't even smoke cigs anymore just cannabis n coffee, lots of coffee


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 8, 2014)

I found opium to be a very mild buzz both eaten and smoked when you have tried smack smoked only, Ive had some shithot H from abroad and if you can handle the spewing the buzz is very nice just make that a very limited occasion session.

had some very nice rock a few wk ago, visited a friend n we got a henry washed for us at 210, came back 2.6-2.7 which for the quality and area I was happy wit, same night done a shitload of vods n valiums n mdma whilst I was smoking fuck I was mingled almost fell in my mates pond a few times llolol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> I found opium to be a very mild buzz both eaten and smoked when you have tried smack smoked only, Ive had some shithot H from abroad and if you can handle the spewing the buzz is very nice just make that a very limited occasion session.
> 
> had some very nice rock a few wk ago, visited a friend n we got a henry washed for us at 210, came back 2.6-2.7 which for the quality and area I was happy wit, same night done a shitload of vods n valiums n mdma whilst I was smoking fuck I was mingled almost fell in my mates pond a few times llolol


rocks 2 nice mate, did it once n that was enough, waaaaay 2 tasty. Wtf is the buzz off valium n mdma mixed like?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah man u got it for commercial yield vs time spent no doubt ie u can have a normal life/job and still grow...how longs the longest u leave em on their own


Ive been at home but outta the house about 15 hours a day for work, tonight was the first night I checked em in 4 days, I can leave em a week or so and if I'm away longer I have a m8 come fill the tanks up. When ther in veg tho I'd have a m8 check em every 2-3 days just to keep them from hittin the light, when in flower after the stretch I only need to check them to top the tanks up, with the feed and all I'm using its a piece of piss they do fine without me lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ive been at home but outta the house about 15 hours a day for work, tonight was the first night I checked em in 4 days, I can leave em a week or so and if I'm away longer I have a m8 come fill the tanks up. When ther in veg tho I'd have a m8 check em every 2-3 days just to keep them from hittin the light, when in flower after the stretch I only need to check them to top the tanks up, with the feed and all I'm using its a piece of piss they do fine without me lol


fukin ell im hand feeding each plant its own nutes...which im also now making...along with soil making clones and veg tent and perp im doing hours every day lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin ell im hand feeding each plant its own nutes...which im also now making...along with soil making clones and veg tent and perp im doing hours every day lol


Lmao, I couldn't do it full time m8...fuck that shit, it's just a few extra pound for me, I need me proper work. Fuck knows tho, maybe one day ill just get a house out in the sticks and just grow like fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, I couldn't do it full time m8...fuck that shit, it's just a few extra pound for me, I need me proper work. Fuck knows tho, maybe one day ill just get a house out in the sticks and just grow like fuck lol


ha ha I do have a real job too but that's from home also


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, I couldn't do it full time m8...fuck that shit, it's just a few extra pound for me, I need me proper work. Fuck knows tho, maybe one day ill just get a house out in the sticks and just grow like fuck lol


i could do it all day long lol....

zedd how long can your ewc teas go un airated.....

thinking i might let you charge me a few pence for some bottles.....brewing worm shit aint for me LOL


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i could do it all day long lol....
> 
> zedd how long can your ewc teas go un airated.....
> 
> thinking i might let you charge me a few pence for some bottles.....brewing worm shit aint for me LOL


a few pence for some bottles? For zeddd secret recipe? Gotta be a bigger price on that shit


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> a few pence for some bottles? For zeddd secret recipe? Gotta be a bigger price on that shit


don't think brewing teas is a secret....anyways didn't everone agree two pages back we were a collective....mates rates n all that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

whats happening lads, we all on it tonight? im already half pissed already and stoned out ma little box, 

HG they exo are looking the shit mate some big buds on them, mine is real tasty chopped at 8 weeks, can only imagine for now how good it will be at 9 and a half, ive got another 2 in flower just now gonna leave one to 9 weeks and one to 10 and see the difference.

anyone got a half oz of some tasty shit they can load the fairy up with im starting to run low? that will teach me for over selling my harvest but i needed the cash,


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i much prefer the blue cheese but its like rocking horse shit round this way, not seen any in years, must admit i got a bit excited about that Eskobar cheeseberry version of BC that either robbie or chedz threw up the other day, definetely been added to my list lol


Fuck me strap yaself in sae ive already began popping the fuckers lol ill be taking cut of all wen big enough and numberin each seed potted up so I know which cuts wot mate I hope there is a good en in there as robbie wants a fast finisher and you all know im a impatient bastard lol wish me luck niggaz! 
Got fuckin soaked today and knocked about by the wind fuckin weather is wicked out there did nt finish till 5 30 and was on the me first job a 7 this mornin talk about take the piss thank fuck it was worth it else I might of just hung meself with the rop and wheel haha


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

Thought one of exos bug appeals was the 8week flower time??


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me strap yaself in sae ive already began popping the fuckers lol ill be taking cut of all wen big enough and numberin each seed potted up so I know which cuts wot mate I hope there is a good en in there as robbie wants a fast finisher and you all know im a impatient bastard lol wish me luck niggaz!
> Got fuckin soaked today and knocked about by the wind fuckin weather is wicked out there did nt finish till 5 30 and was on the me first job a 7 this mornin talk about take the piss thank fuck it was worth it else I might of just hung meself with the rop and wheel haha


it has been windy as fuck....the bigger you are the worse it is......
i feel soz for you lot in the sticks.....i bet the shottas up there now moving wieght by pedalo....lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Thought one of exos bug appeals was the 8week flower time??


8-10wk lemon you ll not find much diffrence it is wot it is after 8wk ive grewvit long enough and done it at so many diffrent times its a joke lol its done at 8 foxtailin the works haha you ll not get much else from her after 8wks and thats a fact unless you ve fucked up proper durin flower lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> it has been windy as fuck....the bigger you are the worse it is......
> i feel soz for you lot in the sticks.....i bet the shottas up there now moving wieght by pedalo....lol


Travelled from the baggies ground today to cheltenham down the m5 and fuck me there us a river at junction 7 or 8 and it had burst its banks on to some flood planes lol you aint seen nothin like it I swear down it was like the sea you could n see no ending to it haha fuckin caravan site right in the middle proper unlucky bastards haha made me feel betta on the way home like thinkin atleast ive home to go back to lmfao terrible I know but I did work hard haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

lemon mine was riddled with thrips, chopped at 8 weeks, only 1 and a half foot tall and still yielded a cpl gram under 4 oz and was some real tasty smoke even with only a cp days dry and no cure, its getting better now as it sits in the jar. i only wanna go a cpl weeks more nxt time as ive seen some nice secondary coloration later in flower with the exo. and also heard it gives a slightly better couch lock stone at 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

Hahahaha ya kunt.....i gotta say though if ya house has wheels and your still getting flooded, you defo ain't grasped the concept of a house on wheels lol.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mate I reckon the fuckers was unaware if how much rain was gonna fall and got caught out as its a grim sight mate out it this way there were miles upon miles of water were land should be and it was fuckin epic to see obviously not to them but in all my yrs ive neva seen fuck all like that lol ive seen the plains flooded before but not on that scale! I mean who would put a caravan site so close to a fuckin river lol and you know wot most of the fucker are on rivers lol death wish fuck that ill stick to solid foundations thanks lmfao


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lemon mine was riddled with thrips, chopped at 8 weeks, only 1 and a half foot tall and still yielded a cpl gram under 4 oz and was some real tasty smoke even with only a cp days dry and no cure, its getting better now as it sits in the jar. i only wanna go a cpl weeks more nxt time as ive seen some nice secondary coloration later in flower with the exo. and also heard it gives a slightly better couch lock stone at 9-10 weeks.


nice one Gazza.....do your clones have thrips now two?

if i do manage to get a cut i would like to see how it does in the Jacuzzis.....

im still in shock the great exo cut is what is known here as blue cheese....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> nice one Gazza.....do your clones have thrips now two?
> 
> if i do manage to get a cut i would like to see how it does in the Jacuzzis.....
> 
> im still in shock the great exo cut is what is known here as blue cheese....


no mate the thrips was isolated to the first plant thats now chopped, i treated the 1st set of clones and since then ive had no probs, ask ice, spoons or shawny they all had some cuts and no problems with them.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mate I reckon the fuckers was unaware if how much rain was gonna fall and got caught out as its a grim sight mate out it this way there were miles upon miles of water were land should be and it was fuckin epic to see obviously not to them but in all my yrs ive neva seen fuck all like that lol ive seen the plains flooded before but not on that scale! I mean who would put a caravan site so close to a fuckin river lol and you know wot most of the fucker are on rivers lol death wish fuck that ill stick to solid foundations thanks lmfao


hahaha yea man, the only floods i see is when the pakis pure all their oil down the drains and the road floods....

if the Thames bust that would be epic....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

fuck me its quiet in her 2nite, u all to fuked up to type or u just a bunch a boring cunts thats away to bed early on a sat?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 8, 2014)

im up but only cause im battling a dwc root slime problem and gotta keep checking the bitch when I get a chance and I had a fkn houseful all night..... still have grrrrrr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> im up but only cause im battling a dwc root slime problem and gotta keep checking the bitch when I get a chance and I had a fkn houseful all night..... still have grrrrrr



evening dr, not seen u on here in a while. hows things m8?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 8, 2014)

all good m8 thanks, uself? yeah I aint been on in a while... combination of things.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 8, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> all good m8 thanks, uself? yeah I aint been on in a while... combination of things.


hope alls good m8 and nothin to stressful,

yeah all is sweet here just harvested 6 big trees yielding 26oz in total, and got another 5 in flower


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hope alls good m8 and nothin to stressful,
> 
> yeah all is sweet here just harvested 6 big trees yielding 26oz in total, and got another 5 in flower


nah m8, always too stoned to be stressed, just busy, always summin beta or more pressing etc. cant believe it was pre xmas and a grow n half since I been on here last, I was daily back then lol

I got 2 vegging/training in room1. another 1 soon to be 0 dwc slimed u mutha fukka in room2 ive almost lost the fight and the will to fight it anyway... and an old mum im flowering in room3 (experiment type thing) she been vegging for months but still quite short as ive taken cuts off her. she started flowering on her own under a t5 propagation light on 20hrs cycle so I put her under the 600hps on 18hrs and she started shooting new growth everywhere so she gonna be repotted into 50L pot from 11.5L she's been in and vegged and lst'd for another few weeks. she should already be monstercropped from reveg so im interested to see what will happen.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no mate the thrips was isolated to the first plant thats now chopped, i treated the 1st set of clones and since then ive had no probs, ask ice, spoons or shawny they all had some cuts and no problems with them.


aye the purp has gone kind of nuts and is reaching for the sky despite being only 3 inches under a 400mh growing tall as a mother fucker, overtalene veeyrthing else

the exo is gravy as they always are.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 9, 2014)

at gary lemme know when u ready and I ll sort ya, at lem...bottles of act would not be a good idea I don't leave it unaerated gets stinky quickly cheap as old shit to make too...literally ive put the recipe up many times and I will happily do so again if anyone s interested, exo done on act is a diff smoke the molasses seem to add a lot of flavour


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2014)

evening lads, whats been happening with the site today not been letting me on all day,

heading down to manchester for a day and night 2morro, gonna take my son to old trafford as he loves man utd (fuck knows why), then the wife wants to spend more of ma cash at the trafford centre. gona stay in a hotel then drive back home on tuesday.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2014)

@ice yeah man the PP is a mainly sativa strain so it likes a good bit of height, after u flip the lights its gonna almost triple in size so u might wanna start training her early if u want to control it.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening lads, whats been happening with the site today not been letting me on all day,
> 
> heading down to manchester for a day and night 2morro, gonna take my son to old trafford as he loves man utd (fuck knows why), then the wife wants to spend more of ma cash at the trafford centre. gona stay in a hotel then drive back home on tuesday.


sounds good mate nice bit o family time is it the Scottish weed prices payin for the trip hope so...and the site has been down no doubt sorting the like button ....rite


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

Evening all how is everyone?

Also found this on the bedroom tax if any of you are being affected by it

http://speye.wordpress.com/2014/02/08/the-bedroom-tax-is-dead-heres-why/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2014)

yeah mate some quality family time, and yeah its sme of my harvest cash thats paying for it, the rest went on the wifes car, summer holiday, kids clothes and ive put some away for emergencies. barely sold all the smoke and the cash is done already, the joys of a wife and kids eh? lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Green poison week 4 gonna be a real bad yield but my fault for keeping them under a shitty cfl for too long, got abit of stretch as light aint powerful enough to reah whole plants. Anyway it is what it is lesson learnt for bed time.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2014)

just made a little iso hash for my trip 2morro  blazing a J with a fair bit in it just now, 

only used about half of that box of trim ( around a Q ), and got 1.1g of hash


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> just made a little iso hash for my trip 2morro  blazing a J with a fair bit in it just now,
> 
> only used about half of that box of trim ( around a Q ), and got 1.1g of hash
> 
> View attachment 2989629 View attachment 2989630


Very nice, cant wait to try making some of my own extracts n stuff

Well pissed off just found out the S.A.G.E im running is a 12-13 wk strain not a 9-10 like i first thought, think i may just cut it at 10 weeks regradless of what it looks like so i can get some more BP in and running, need to find me a decent 7-8 wk strain tho so time to do some google bashing lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 9, 2014)

Easy lads that don't look.bad ninja is that the 6 week finisher? Go on Gaz looks quite nice that mate I can't wait to do a big run of qwiso and have a nice big lump I'll end IP stop smoking weed and just concentrates lol

Oh cracked a couple of beans aswell just some bag seed but was off some really nice blues so u never know?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Very nice, cant wait to try making some of my own extracts n stuff
> 
> Well pissed off just found out the S.A.G.E im running is a 12-13 wk strain not a 9-10 like i first thought, think i may just cut it at 10 weeks regradless of what it looks like so i can get some more BP in and running, need to find me a decent 7-8 wk strain tho so time to do some google bashing lol


have u seen this 6 week strain? a member of the 600 club grew it a cpl months ago and looked some real nice smke, aparently she grows it regular and its a decent yielding strain with a nice smoke
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-jamaican-dream/prod_627.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads that don't look.bad ninja is that the 6 week finisher? Go on Gaz looks quite nice that mate I can't wait to do a big run of qwiso and have a nice big lump I'll end IP stop smoking weed and just concentrates lol
> 
> Oh cracked a couple of beans aswell just some bag seed but was off some really nice blues so u never know?


Never hurts to crack em n try mate

What genetics you starting up with when you get up n running again out of interest?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads that don't look.bad ninja is that the 6 week finisher? Go on Gaz looks quite nice that mate I can't wait to do a big run of qwiso and have a nice big lump I'll end IP stop smoking weed and just concentrates lol
> 
> Oh cracked a couple of beans aswell just some bag seed but was off some really nice blues so u never know?


yeah mate its a pretty nice attempt even tho i did rush it, cudnt be bothered pressing it out thin so just rolled it into a ball,

ive got a cpl fem big bang seeds i aint gonna use if u want them u can have em,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> have u seen this 6 week strain? a member of the 600 club grew it a cpl months ago and looked some real nice smke, aparently she grows it regular and its a decent yielding strain with a nice smoke
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-jamaican-dream/prod_627.html


Very interesting, have added it to my wishlist on attitude as an option lol, mainly though ive been looking at Dinafem and Pyramid seeds, both have got a lot of 8 n 9 weeks finishers and have run seeds from both seedbanks in the past and was very impressed with both

A year or 2 ago there was a 280z plant on here that i think was "monster" from Eva seeds, will see if i can find the piccy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

Cant find the thread it was in but hers the pic of the top cola lol






Wait, here ya go i found it https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/388021-has-anyones-plants-yielded-over.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 9, 2014)

@ sae I have a couple of exo clones I just need to get rooted them I'm golden mate only aatter of days i rekon now..Yeh what's the harm in crackin a few aye u never know what ur gonna get like a lucky dip [email protected] Gaz if unsung gonna use em.I'll two em mate Yeh I like a but if variety to work with I'll just do 1 or 2 every time with the exo...if you've got any rooting gel spare I'll take a bit if that Lol I rekon a dribble of that round the stem will speed things up 

I've been looking at soma seeds today think I'm gonna have to do the NYC diesel and somango a go one day


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah Shawn 6week finisher tbh smoke aint bad either honestly quick cash crop. Got another load of them in veg now and will run it again after that. Will change it after that though lol gotta find some 8week fem seeds that's decent for yield and smoke or may jus go with the ugorg#1.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah Shawn 6week finisher tbh smoke aint bad either honestly quick cash crop. Got another load of them in veg now and will run it again after that. Will change it after that though lol gotta find some 8week fem seeds that's decent for yield and smoke or may jus go with the ugorg#1.


Look at Pyramid seeds and dinafem mate, i was averaging 3-4oz a plant with then 12/12FS and that what im gonna be spending my money on come harvest time, lovely strong smoke as well


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Look at Pyramid seeds and dinafem mate, i was averaging 3-4oz a plant with then 12/12FS and that what im gonna be spending my money on come harvest time, lovely strong smoke as well


LIKE 

i grew Tutankhamen from pyramid seeds ....... lovely oldskool smoke and decent yields


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 9, 2014)

Aye canna fault a 6 weeker mate if only all strains finished in that time aye that'd be nice lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 9, 2014)

I swear the shorter the flower the lead bud......good things come to those who wait......

zedd send me a pm please....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> LIKE
> 
> i grew Tutankhamen from pyramid seeds ....... lovely oldskool smoke and decent yields


Yup gotta agree 100% wiv ya on that one, over 6.5 oz with only a week veg lol, nice strong smoke n all


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I swear the shorter the flower the lead bud......good things come to those who wait......
> 
> zedd send me a pm please....


Did you get your fairy ok mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning fuckers, fuck me I'm tired but need to get ready for this drive down south in an hour. Think a cpl J's are in order, mmmm breakfast


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 10, 2014)

Mail gaz


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning all, off to the jokeshop today to shout at the morons, fucked things up again like they do ffs


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning people. What's everyone got on for today then? Veg tent plants are looking better to lazy to put the temp reader in there but leaves looked abit thin and thought that's to do with humidity so shoved a box of water in and everything's looking good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

BHO this mornin 

View attachment 2990197View attachment 2990204View attachment 2990207

second lot going on top 
View attachment 2990208

Ethanol mix and then a filter. should be good to go tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks sweet that don nice colour to it mate...I can't wait till I've got a nice bit of trim to work with like....when you add the ethanol does it react and spew all the butane out? I've seen a video where the geezer does it with everclear I'm wondering if its the same sort if thing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

all a bit of a learning curve for me to be honest shawn, so not really sure. think the idea is to make the honey oil then add the ethanol to the mix bung it back in the freezer and all the wax stuff just lumps together on the top. scoop it up and let the rest evap and there you go.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 10, 2014)

How do all. Had another busy weekend being a social ho. I love it frst couple of months after chop. Can mosey on up to your mates house with a fat jar of super sick smoke. 
It's there, smoke away! 
Thats what its all about man. Getting your mates so fucked up they cant see. Proper giggles n shit. 

Got to play around with feeds over next few days, get them on individual feeds, by strain to start with, then more individual as they become a little more picky.
Got a couple left to pot up, will take pic when I do. Amazing roots. Borderline R-Bound haha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all a bit of a learning curve for me to be honest shawn, so not really sure. think the idea is to make the honey oil then add the ethanol to the mix bung it back in the freezer and all the wax stuff just lumps together on the top. scoop it up and let the rest evap and there you go.


Aye I'm.with ya its fun trying new stuff tho ain't it I had some qwiso the other day that was just like oil very messy and sticky so I whipped it on heat for 5 mins and its like budder really stable can picking into little bits and stick it all back together again...them first pics look lovely mate nice thick bubbles of bho makes me mouth water Lol..

@ wizard Yeh its a nice feeling ain't it when its no problemtto sort ya mates out with a nice free smoke n that


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> @ wizard Yeh its a nice feeling ain't it when its no problemtto sort ya mates out with a nice free smoke n that


Yeah mate, I can only do it a few months of the year, I'd love to be able to do it year round. Thats the aim eventually, living in the hills back home, couple of greenhouses...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

just wait till the second lots evapped and getting bubbled on the back of the veg cfl hood. probably do that a couple of times. with a bit of luck this end stuff should be like taffy not wax.... fingers crossed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

afternoon ladies,
4 and a B

wohhoo


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 10, 2014)

online clothes shops people? summer is coming gotta be looking good...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

hahaha

so who the fuk lives in scotland? or sending it to scotland to get sum1 in scotalnd to send t so its not from teh area who actually sent it?

sending me stupidly dumb letters ?to my OLD adress???? haha really? i know who it is...

and so wer really REALLY gunna start throwing addresses about are we? is that the game?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha
> 
> so who the fuk lives in scotland? or sending it to scotland to get sum1 in scotalnd to send t so its not from teh area who actually sent it?
> 
> ...


What on earth are you babbling on about man? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What on earth are you babbling on about man? lol


just got a pic of aletter that came thru my old door of the new tennants its rather funny actually bit mad and random
 

considering u know wer i lived and the postmark is glasgow.

u get mty drift


and i thought my spelling was bad LMAO,,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just got a pic of aletter that came thru my old door of the new tennants its rather funny actually bit mad and random
> View attachment 2990270
> 
> considering u know wer i lived and the postmark is glasgow.
> ...


Hmmm how funny, by the wording in the letter I would suggest it is probably one of your neighbours more than it is from someone on here, who on here would know about, or give a fuck about you flytipping?

Out of interest have you chucked anything away around the house this letter was sent to?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

Biobizz just arrived thank god, hopefully get this yellowing under control now finally


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm how funny, by the wording in the letter I would suggest it is probably one of your neighbours more than it is from someone on here, who on here would know about, or give a fuck about you flytipping?
> 
> Out of interest have you chucked anything away around the house this letter was sent to?



i THINK iv worked it out, it just fell very coincindently amongst other isssues,

i hought fly tipper may have ben sum scottish term like wanker!

yeh anwyays i think its a neighbour whos chap works in scotland who i fucked off last week, haha

how mental is that tho,, random to fuk,

thining about it if it was sum1 on here then it would have been the heaviest package u coul fit hru a postbox with no postage attached


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i THINK iv worked it out, it just fell very coincindently amongst other isssues,
> 
> i hought fly tipper may have ben sum scottish term like wanker!
> 
> ...


Well if you know who it is may be worth taping something underneath their car or summat n ring the filth on em lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you know who it is may be worth taping something underneath their car or summat n ring the filth on em lmao


yeh LOL its a hire car too, cant o much to her ches preganant, all coz i blocked her on facebook LMAO haha wtf, man making me chuckle, and yeh, i wish i still had that half ounce of garbage crack, that would have been great, spud up exuast


was kinda pisssed tho thinking sum1 was fucing around with adresses, previouse or not, u know............


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh LOL its a hire car too, cant o much to her ches preganant, all coz i blocked her on facebook LMAO haha wtf, man making me chuckle, and yeh, i wish i still had that half ounce of garbage crack, that would have been great, spud up exuast
> 
> 
> was kinda pisssed tho thinking sum1 was fucing around with adresses, previouse or not, u know............


If its a hire car then even better, scratch it up or paint stripper it etc an they will have to pay the excess, you will cost em £250 a time at least then just having to keep paying the excess lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If its a hire car then even better, scratch it up or paint stripper it etc an they will have to pay the excess, you will cost em £250 a time at least then just having to keep paying the excess lol


LOL yeh man,,,, its a plan il get it done,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL yeh man,,,, its a plan il get it done,


 a metal/wood file on the corners of the bumpers is always a good one, looks like they have scraped the car against something, also you can use the same file on the edges of the alloy wheels make it look like they have been kerbing it lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2014)

deflating all 4 tyres is a pain in the arse and looks uncool on the drive


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2014)

I took a bat to front and back windows when some cunt parked on my drive, went and told him to clean the glass up in the morning.....fukin vandals


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> deflating all 4 tyres is a pain in the arse and looks uncool on the drive


yeah but also very obvious a few days after they sent the letter, better to do the corners of the bumpers or something with a metal file then he will always be wondering if someone scraped past it while parking or something n not so obvious its retaliation


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

Or if U get a metal file n put if to their child n make if look like a car did it you'll get better results lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 10, 2014)

1 tyre spasmodically and periodically punctured (in the shoulder of tyre so it has to be new tyre not puncture repair) about 3 tyres every few months... time consuming but fun and expensive for the mutha fukka too. or you could just fill a kids water gun thingy with dirty chip fat and odd coloured paint and spray the front of the fukdog's house...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Easy lads how's it going tonight? Finally chilling at the hotel, think it's time to order some dinner.

fucking smashed as well powered a fair few joints on the drive down and even stopped for a few ISO bongs along the way lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Aye bit a paint stripper works a treat aswell Lol.....yeh gaz them bongs smashed me mate was good shit lol ...just chill in with me mate now having a joint


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye bit a paint stripper works a treat aswell Lol.....yeh gaz them bongs smashed me mate was good shit lol ...just chill in with me mate now having a joint


Yeah was lovely stuff man, I've just finished the last of my ISO off in a J there. Had to take dogs out for walk and smoke outside the bloody hotel tho and it's fucking freezing. 
Gonna order a few beers and chill now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Canna fault ya mate I'm gonna chuck that last chunk in my next j....gonna go on sr now and show me mate the selection if drugs lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2014)

Yo Niggs, what's going down ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

i got 3 days to cause as much expense to his hire car, so 4 tyres onight,


just hope i get the right car


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fuckin hell it's quiet in here tonight, u all away playing with urselfs or summit... Or is that just Baz, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yo Niggs, what's going down ?


Fuck me Baz u must have heard me typing bout u lol, just wrote a post and u had got in there before me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got 3 days to cause as much expense to his hire car, so 4 tyres onight,
> 
> 
> just hope i get the right car


Lol ya mad cunt ice, I thot earlier u were trying to insinuate it was me purely cos I'm from Scotland, 
I replied to ur bbm but u take fucking foreve to read urs. Takes a week to have a 2 min convo wit u lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol ya mad cunt ice, I thot earlier u were trying to insinuate it was me purely cos I'm from Scotland,
> I replied to ur bbm but u take fucking foreve to read urs. Takes a week to have a 2 min convo wit u lol.


sorry man i got a lot on u know why,, sorry and na not u, sorted now,, but given recent events u must undertsand

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321234650496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

^^^^ a must work FUCKING TREAT! 3.99 free delivery and bang on

ur all coppying my plant ring idea so fuk it why not these too


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sorry man i got a lot on u know why,, sorry and na not u, sorted now,, but given recent events u must undertsand
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321234650496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


no worries mate it's all good, But If u figured out who it is make there life a misery for as long as u can mate fuck cunts thinking they can take the piss like that.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck me Baz u must have heard me typing bout u lol, just wrote a post and u had got in there before me lol


BOO lol Gaz, must be psychic !. & I had an AM wank today, so I'm laying off it tonight.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fuck me I need to grow me something to knock me out like I never sleep at a decent time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got 3 days to cause as much expense to his hire car, so 4 tyres onight,
> 
> 
> just hope i get the right car


A few bags of sugar in the petrol tank.

It solidifies in the engine after a month or two, fucked up beyond all recognition.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

Mornin all a quick snap to get ya threw the day!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2014)

your plants read the Sun and play Frisbee too mate...?^^^^


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

How did ya guess zed lol call me mate got some good news for ya!! Id fone you but ya neva answer the fukin fone lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> How did ya guess zed lol call me mate got some good news for ya!! Id fone you but ya neva answer the fukin fone lol


sorry mate cant always answr the phone cos of the other job but u can pm me here or text anytime on tha number u got


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

No probs sent ya pm mate


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry mate cant always answr the phone cos of the other job but u can pm me here or text anytime on tha number u got


hahahahah zedds blowing exo out lol.....chedz your just the mistress man hell never leave her for you loooool

who needs eastenders lool

morning fucktards.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2014)

well these slh cuts are prooving to be terribly illusive.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't say that ice....the tin hats will come out lol......

ice obv you can get them but how much is a run of dianabol guna cost me...(i think that's them norm pink with a snake on i think???)

also...can anyone get any decent Viagra....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

Listen lads I aint being funny but im busy as fuck and tryin my hardest to sort alittle time out for myself lol the fairy will be on its way wen he is on his way lmao I know theres been a delay as I fucked up the first lot of cuts but will be worth the wait for ya hahahahahhahahha now fuckin get to work ya bunch of cunts


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2014)

some people just carnt clone for shit lmao

might be able to get you some proper prescription 50mg V's lemon depends how many your looking for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

bubbles 
View attachment 2991153

morning NULOL, hows tricks?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> some people just carnt clone for shit lmao
> 
> might be able to get you some proper prescription 50mg V's lemon depends how many your looking for?


Lol wot am those rambo? Psychosis? 
Cheeky bastard who cant clone haha they av all rooted bar 1 outta 28 lol just aint got chance to get em in post office as im on this blue book bollox and av to be on site by half 7 and cant get off the cunt till 5 of the night im tryin to persuade the misses to take em in for me but I dought she will lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Nothing heavy man just a couple packs maybe...i might have a little market for em....but need to test waters lol..

anyways i got many different men too see about many different dogs m all that....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

Its fuckin hammerin down with snow here! Is it down by u lads?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> how much is a run of dianabol guna cost me...(i think that's them norm pink with a snake on i think???)



Last time I got some they were about £30 for 100.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Nothing heavy man just a couple packs maybe...i might have a little market for em....but need to test waters lol..
> 
> anyways i got many different men too see about many different dogs m all that....


You get that fan setup yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh where my manners, nearly forgot........morning cunts lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning lads...yorkie mail mate...don that looks fuckin lovely mate I just wanna jump in that photo and scrape it up Lol.....chedz u sure your alright with them clones mate there's a few videos on YouTube on cloning 101 lmao.....sent that's shitty tent back waiting for refund now the wankers they wanna hurry up I tell ye


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea i did rimmer...... Lol that's about the 10th time you've asked lol....i even asked you to meet up for a smoke the other day....you didn't say anything lol....wotever your smoking gimmie lol....

ill take a couple piks of the groom when lights come on lol.....

its been ages since ive had a fan....even though its neg pressured my tent.....temps inside don't seem to have lowered much....this surprises me....the fan is at the top of tent and light is low i supose...

im sure they will now benifit from all that extra co2 now being pulled over them anyways...


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Last time I got some they were about £30 for 100.


yea man that's what muscle works have em at atm.....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Its fuckin hammerin down with snow here! Is it down by u lads?


naw raining like fuck mate and very windy......i got ma littleun today n all and left rain cover at her babymums.....

i need to go postie so it better fuckin stop.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

Tbh I think the main point of a fan is to strengthen the stems and make stronger plants...in find a fan only knocks temps down a fraction its all about them thick hard trunks


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got some new rizla....all black pack with orange lines n flowers on outside.....inside space to write an essay Lol any one else seen em??


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tbh I think the main point of a fan is to strengthen the stems and make stronger plants...in find a fan only knocks temps down a fraction its all about them thick hard trunks


i use a big house fan for that.....i am happy that all the staleness is going if that makes sense and all that water there drinking is comming out in the air....not so important now but in flower in sure it was getting humid in there ay lights off. ..never saw mold but there are other unwanted effects....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Yea i did rimmer...... Lol that's about the 10th time you've asked lol....i even asked you to meet up for a smoke the other day....you didn't say anything lol....wotever your smoking gimmie lol....
> 
> ill take a couple piks of the groom when lights come on lol.....
> 
> ...


Sorry mate didnt even see it lol

Also your temps wont lower much till you can get a cooltube/hood


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> naw raining like fuck mate and very windy......i got ma littleun today n all and left rain cover at her babymums.....
> 
> i need to go postie so it better fuckin stop.....


Dont forget me on ya post office trips lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

Aye true that they help a lot when lights off don't they before I got my big 16" I used to find water droplets on the leaves in the morning once I whacked it in they never returned just a wee bit noisey at night tho especially after a full year blasting lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Run dwc on commercial air pumps and you will no noise.....my pump for this grow is the most expensive bit in the groom.....tubs are like jacuzzis lol...

rimmer sent you some picks if ya don't mind....

ones of a male....all the males i seem to get ALL show at this stage....does this mean they are useless??

rimmer email me your addy if you want something.....do it soon suns on its way out....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Run dwc on commercial air pumps and you will no noise.....my pump for this grow is the most expensive bit in the groom.....tubs are like jacuzzis lol...
> 
> rimmer sent you some picks if ya don't mind....
> 
> ...


Have e-mailed you my addy mate but not got an email from you with pictures yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Just given the plants their first taste of biobizz, hopefully will stop the yellowing so fingers crossed

also found out that the S.A.G.E. im running is a 12-13 wk plant not a 10-11 as first thought so not happy about that

Cracked 2 BP the other day an they are above soil just starting on their second set of leaves, gonna be doing the BP 12/12FS due to space restrictions


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 11, 2014)

jenny11 said:


> *Mephedrone,Ketamine,Actavis Promethazine codeine purple cough syrup and pain medications For Sale Online.
> We sell and supply high quality and purity research chemicals in both
> large and small quantities worldwide. Our shipping and delivery cost
> is 100% safe and convenient. We are ready to sell minimum quantities
> ...


Hi Jenny, could I have 4lb of all of the above please . Ta.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Rimmer i got it....im out n about now....oi lads i just want to say i am basing my packaging on what i have recived.....is there anything i need to make sure ive done......if i have enough change ill go next day....right let me know asap....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh n i got sage x sour d.....it might be 12weeks but these fuckers yield well.....im soaking some hazeman lemon stomper now (lemon larry og clone only x elephant stomper) cant wait.....


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

well i got a possible problem....my cousin went in my fucking room when out....i didnt even know he was coming down or that he went in there otherwise id of locked the thing...anyway his seen it and told my sisters mate...kids will be kids....anyway my sister and this mate of hers have had a fight at school and today the girls dad has come upto my mum and said look group of girls have been all texting each other and shit it needs to stop...dont want the police involved niether do you i take it as ive heard youve got a grow going on and anyway thats not my style....my mum acted clueless about a grow and he said well its come from your nephew suppose his just a kid....anyway this bloke himself has been inside for growing...think his got 1 on now himself aswell will ask my sister when she gets back from school as shes been to the house...also if your going to snitch you dont let the person know you know do ya? Im thinking his either just said it cause he wants it to end which i understand sort of like lets just stop this shit now amongst them....or prehaps a threat hell snitch? i just cant see it if his been inside himself and letting me know? either way got this grow down in 2weeks...then its another 6week flower and ill probably be having a break....what you reckon?


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

dunno what im even saying it for not like i want advice ive sorta decided what im gonna do in just finishing this grow and the current one thats in veg as its only 6weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer i got it....im out n about now....oi lads i just want to say i am basing my packaging on what i have recived.....is there anything i need to make sure ive done......if i have enough change ill go next day....right let me know asap....


pay the proper postage on it dont guess and lots of layers sealed properly lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> well i got a possible problem....my cousin went in my fucking room when out....i didnt even know he was coming down or that he went in there otherwise id of locked the thing...anyway his seen it and told my sisters mate...kids will be kids....anyway my sister and this mate of hers have had a fight at school and today the girls dad has come upto my mum and said look group of girls have been all texting each other and shit it needs to stop...dont want the police involved niether do you i take it as ive heard youve got a grow going on and anyway thats not my style....my mum acted clueless about a grow and he said well its come from your nephew suppose his just a kid....anyway this bloke himself has been inside for growing...think his got 1 on now himself aswell will ask my sister when she gets back from school as shes been to the house...also if your going to snitch you dont let the person know you know do ya? Im thinking his either just said it cause he wants it to end which i understand sort of like lets just stop this shit now amongst them....or prehaps a threat hell snitch? i just cant see it if his been inside himself and letting me know? either way got this grow down in 2weeks...then its another 6week flower and ill probably be having a break....what you reckon?


Sounds like he knows you both are growing (him and you) and dont want any shit coming down on either of yas if the petty shit with the girls gets out of hand


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah his also been inside already for growing...my sisters back from school soon so ill find out if his got one on the go again...just bollocks though....tbh if he was going to grass he wouldnt let me know he knows would he?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> yeah his also been inside already for growing...my sisters back from school soon so ill find out if his got one on the go again...just bollocks though....tbh if he was going to grass he wouldnt let me know he knows would he?


The whole warning is prob 1 of 2 things

1) as i said before your both growing n he dont want it coming on top of either of you
2)its a veiled threat to dob you in if the shit with the girls dont get sorted out sharpish


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> yeah his also been inside already for growing...my sisters back from school soon so ill find out if his got one on the go again...just bollocks though....tbh if he was going to grass he wouldnt let me know he knows would he?


Sounds like sae got it right to me, if it were me I'd be tempted to speak to him so you can both keep an eye on what's going, neither of you need young girls in school fighting or arguing over drugs in the households, sounds like a quick way to get caught to me adults shouting off Is bad enough but youngsters especially in school is even worse, if it turns out to have been a public slanging match/fight and your grow was mentioned I'd shut down sooner rather than later mate but that's more for your mums sake than anything else, don't want ya old dear getting arrested or dragged over the coals because of kids with big mouths, prob best to let them all see the room is empty a few times and then when things have calmed down start up again mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 11, 2014)

@sae I think that veiled threat is more if I go down because of this then your coming with me, or atleast that's how I'd be taking it


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2014)

ninja hes tellin u everybody is about to know u grow....pesky kids.....cant be trusted with info like this....so expect a knock from the taxers or plod...sorry mate but the geeza was givin u the heads up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

evening cunts, fucking home at last, done a 750 mile round trip in the last 36 hrs and been driving for 8and a bit of they hrs

and to top it of ive got home to it fucking snowing, hevily enough that after dinner im gonna be out building a snowman with the kids 

just fed the girls when i got back there will get some pics up later.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

some pics of my current 5 plants, 1 exo & 1 PP 3 1/2 weeks into flower, and 2 PP & 1 Exo 1 1/2 weeks into flower. some yellowing going on as i have been neglecting them a little over the last week but its nothing i cant fix 

 PP 1 PP 2   PP 3 
     Exo 1 exo 2


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> some pics of my current 5 plants, 1 exo & 1 PP 3 1/2 weeks into flower, and 2 PP & 1 Exo 1 1/2 weeks into flower. some yellowing going on as i have been neglecting them a little over the last week but its nothing i cant fix
> 
> View attachment 2991391 PP 1View attachment 2991388 PP 2 View attachment 2991397 View attachment 2991399 PP 3
> View attachment 2991392 View attachment 2991393 View attachment 2991394 View attachment 2991395 View attachment 2991396 Exo 1View attachment 2991389View attachment 2991398 exo 2


Very nice mate, that yellowing in the pic of the PP2 is exactly the same as on my 2, hopefully noew they are on the biobizz that yellowing should disappear


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2014)

Email Shawny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

Back at ya matey .....Gaz they look sweet mate that pp1 would make a good sog wouldn't she with them long colas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah m8 they wud do good in a sog i think, 

right fuck it gonna make some more iso later when the kids go to bed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha Yeh get on it mate try giving it a whip when its still warm that's how I got mine like putty ...u see that bho don made looked nice that


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sweet guys just got back in...sister came in with her mate and her mate said her dad went to the girls house to say hell be stopping the arguing...."and he offered my dad a joint" is what her mate said lol...wasnt in the playground or anything he saw my mum walking and was speaking normal said he didnt sound aggressive or even like a threat....he has been inside for growing himself...still is around puff and maybe growing will ask my sister when her mates gone...said its not his style....also has let me know if he was too and he has no idea who I am or anything about me which is silly wont give it the big I am but come on lol...was going to go down to just 4 plants anyway and rid of my tents and just keep 1.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

Aye its always gonna be risky if kids know guaranteed to tell folk its what they do..its either change location or just stick it out and hope for the best what else can ya do aye? How many plants u got on the go?


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah the bloke did say something like well its according your nephew your something can't remember at moment but buzzing. At the moment I got 9 in flower 10 in veg. I am gonna downsize anyway to 4 flower 4 veg. Lol tempted now to go buy a bigger tent and do a final big one n take it down lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

What else am i gonna do for money that's the thing...will downsize just at the moment am putting away for stuff sensible stuff aswell like a car.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 11, 2014)

some nice funkiness you got going there gazza, that stretchy mo fo gonna be stunning when she packs out in 3 weeks or so. been holding mine back from stretching and they turned out like this


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah the bloke did say something like well its according your nephew your something can't remember at moment but buzzing. At the moment I got 9 in flower 10 in veg. I am gonna downsize anyway to 4 flower 4 veg. Lol tempted now to go buy a bigger tent and do a final big one n take it down lol


Lol Yeh try and squeeze a big one in for a nice payday haha...8 plants would be sound but tbh just whack em under 600-1000 watt 4 plants nice beasts


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 11, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> some nice funkiness you got going there gazza, that stretchy mo fo gonna be stunning when she packs out in 3 weeks or so. been holding mine back from stretching and they turned out like this


Some serious foliage there man!


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it'll be cool but just stick to my plan and downsize. If I get nicked I get nicked fuck it the greatest crime is to be poor...ill to as I planned too and downsize like when I planned too. 8 plants nothing else in the house and that's it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2014)

ninga your fucked, ur going to jail or getting taxed pack up now wear a tinfoil hat, change your number and run for the hills


AND

im NEVER EVER EVER MOVING HOUSE AGAIN fact!

that is all.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nah I think ill be alright. Nothing on my phones or anything. He may have known for weeks? His been inside for it himself noone lets you know they are gonna be the one to grass. Get what your saying mate but 8 weeks and I can downsize even have a little break if really an paranoid about it like.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Nah I think ill be alright. Nothing on my phones or anything. He may have known for weeks? His been inside for it himself noone lets you know they are gonna be the one to grass. Get what your saying mate but 8 weeks and I can downsize even have a little break if really an paranoid about it like.


ok if ur gunna do the do
go UNDER 9 plants, have ONLY THE EQUPMNET and the nutes u need in teh house wer they are and nothing else, no scales, no previous shit nothing, then if the worst happens all u done is lost wat u had and not all ur excess equpment,

id still say run for the hills and bury hm on the way


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ninga your fucked, ur going to jail or getting taxed pack up now wear a tinfoil hat, change your number and run for the hills
> 
> 
> AND
> ...


liking your new house then are we? lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah gonna have a right sort out tomorrow mate but cheers


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I might even just have a break for couple months tbh will have to see. Think f left 6months or so it'll be forgotten but my god won't it be annoying getting to those 6months and not having any visit lol.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fuck me you lot gone all quiet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

lol nah just watching some suicide girls skinny dipping lol

https://suicidegirls.com/

2nd video down on the right if ya wanna butchers lol called how do i get girls to go skinny dipping lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

hows everyone tonight then? im half cut and stoned out ma box, wasnt long home and had to go out and drop a oz or 2 lol,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows everyone tonight then? im half cut and stoned out ma box, wasnt long home and had to go out and drop a oz or 2 lol,


same as always, bored shitless an weedless lol

you got much of yours left to get rid of?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> hows everyone tonight then? im half cut and stoned out ma box, wasnt long home and had to go out and drop a oz or 2 lol,


hwy man, yeah Tis a hard old life U got Gary lol I've just flipped tonight 
..yessss


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hwy man, yeah Tis a hard old life U got Gary lol I've just flipped tonight
> ..yessss


What you got on the go then mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What you got on the go then mate?


OG kush fem, DOG fem n 3 reg deep blue x liver(all turned out fem).


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> OG kush fem, DOF fem n 3 reg deep blue x liver(all turned out fem).


very nice, always good when that happens lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads...yorkie mail mate...don that looks fuckin lovely mate I just wanna jump in that photo and scrape it up Lol.....chedz u sure your alright with them clones mate there's a few videos on YouTube on cloning 101 lmao.....sent that's shitty tent back waiting for refund now the wankers they wanna hurry up I tell ye





newuserlol said:


> some people just carnt clone for shit lmao
> 
> might be able to get you some proper prescription 50mg V's lemon depends how many your looking for?





IC3M4L3 said:


> well these slh cuts are prooving to be terribly illusive.


Full of jokes today this lot ay? Does there look like I av problem rooting clones? 

Yh I bleached em with daz lmfao


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not bad here but news wise I suppose makes it the shittest day since I started growing. Oh well but of sizzla...can't keep a good man down and all that lol. Probably go asleep soon feeling quite tired.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> same as always, bored shitless an weedless lol
> 
> you got much of yours left to get rid of?


No mate not much maybe 2 oz at most left of Big Bang to get to of, and a Q of PP & an 8th of exo personal. , but the cash is all gone already lol. I blame the wife . 
Got another 2 plants ready in 5 weeks and another 3 ready 3 weeks after that. But the 2 exo from them are all personal this time lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate not much maybe 2 oz at most left of Big Bang to get to of, and a Q of PP & an 8th of exo personal. , but the cash is all gone already lol. I blame the wife .
> Got another 2 plants ready in 5 weeks and another 3 ready 3 weeks after that. But the 2 exo from them are all personal this time lol.


What you asking for it as a mate of mine is after something for friday`ish


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What you asking for it as a mate of mine is after something for friday`ish



i'll email ya m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i'll email ya m8


cool cheers, still got me addy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 11, 2014)

yeam mate ive sent it already


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeam mate ive sent it already


replied mate


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey newbie can anyone offer any insight as to how much wattage its safe to run in the UK in a 1 bedroom flat ? (6 in a block kind of thing) any info would be great


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> Hey newbie can anyone offer any insight as to how much wattage its safe to run in the UK in a 1 bedroom flat ? (6 in a block kind of thing) any info would be great


I go with 1 600 per number of bedrooms. 

Never grown in a flat though, always houses for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

stik to a 600 and a 250 vent to th ecavity with a GOOOOOD filter,

u be reet, just dont use a room with a outside wall


moninrg wankers, figures wlesh is up, all his sheep coockadoodle bahhhhh ing at 6am


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> stik to a 600 and a 250 vent to th ecavity with a GOOOOOD filter,
> 
> u be reet, just dont use a room with a outside wall
> 
> ...


Hahaha yeah mate, awake before dawn me. On my day off too. May aswell get fucking super high before going gym and whatnot. 

Supposed to be fucking minging weather round here today.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> Hey newbie can anyone offer any insight as to how much wattage its safe to run in the UK in a 1 bedroom flat ? (6 in a block kind of thing) any info would be great


Start off small mate and work up from there, im in a flat, on a electric key meter an im running 1x 600W HPS, fan n filter n 2 clip on fans and that adds on about £3-3.50 a day, also you tend to fnd in a flat there are less places to get rid of the exhaust without it being too obvious


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Morning all, whats everyone upto today then?

@gary gimme a shout when your in the land of the living pls mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> full of jokes today this lot ay? Does there look like i av problem rooting clones?
> View attachment 2991634
> yh i bleached em with daz lmfao


no but getting em in post yes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, whats everyone upto today then?
> 
> @gary gimme a shout when your in the land of the living pls mate lol


Morning fuckos, 

@sae I'm here mate, what can I do for ya?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol well I've got a problem rooting clones these fuckin exo won't tek off I've had em a week now and still nothing I'm losing hope lol if I don't see roots by Sunday I don't think its gonna happen man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Shawn as long as they are still healthy and perked up. There is still a chance they will take roots. Don't bin them till they have flopped over completely And ur sure they are fucked.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeh I won't bin em mate if they were any old strain I rekon they'd of gone by now but with em been ex I wanna keep em Lol....their still nice n green and standing strong I'm.hoping by the weekend I'll see roots....them hot water bottles are taking a beasting man must get filled 3 times a day Lol doin my head in


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Full of jokes today this lot ay? Does there look like I av problem rooting clones?
> View attachment 2991634
> Yh I bleached em with daz lmfao


Nice roots. 

PM pal.

Fuck you replied fast


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

at chedz nice roots there mate looks like uve started em in mini pots instead of jiffys for some reason?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol ww fuckin gash this weather ay lads soaked to me fuckin bones lol!!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol well I've got a problem rooting clones these fuckin exo won't tek off I've had em a week now and still nothing I'm losing hope lol if I don't see roots by Sunday I don't think its gonna happen man


Defo don't chuck them mate!
If your checking them everyday might be an idea to check their environment and if that's right leave them be for a week or so untouched, if ya need ya prop for something else chuck ya cuts in a small starter pot and wrap them in cling film so there air tight and chuck them in the corner out of direct light, this will create a warm moist environment that will stay steady until you open them to check, not the best way of taking cuts mate because you can't see them properly but it's good for steady conditions and worth a shot, could just be their conditions keep changing slowing them down mate, worth a shot before binning them especially if they're still healthy


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at chedz nice roots there mate looks like uve started em in mini pots instead of jiffys for some reason?


Na mate all in jiffys to start with easyier to gauge humidity while in a dome I reckon as im a lazy cunt and wen ive took em dont mess with th fuckers at all untill 6-7 days since they were took lol I dont even spray the fuckers once durin cloning theres no fuckin need imo!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah best place to be is home in shite like this...spent 30 mins in the perp this morning for the rays....nice.........vaping on some nice livers....happy weed no doubt


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Na mate all in jiffys to start with easyier to gauge humidity while in a dome I reckon as im a lazy cunt and wen ive took em dont mess with th fuckers at all untill 6-7 days since they were took lol I dont even spray the fuckers once durin cloning theres no fuckin need imo!!


yeah we all do it different and our way only works for us ....fukin cloning the learning curve is steep but we need to master it for sure imo....I don't cut leaves these days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got them in a quality street tub lmao on top of a hot water bottle under a 40 watt house bulb Lol....the tub is nicley steamed up and has plenty of condensation running down it....I just have to get em down a few times a day to fill the water bottles up like...one of em is stiff so I'm.hoping shell take off in a few days....my patience is shit Lol....

Anyway found a new geezer Lol apparently he bred girl scout cookies the original https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH5uGdcfFi4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

SHAWNEY LEMMI KNOW IF THEY FUK UP, im taking exo and livers cuts on the weekend locked n loaded with heatmat n prop box n jiffys with clonex and my seed tube as we discussed time ago.

so yeh like i say therl be sum ther coz i need sum not running 3 under a 600 il prolly do my 6 under 850 watts, all depending on the new grow space witch i havent seen yet, shit i havent even seen teh ouse other than pics, haha

cant wait 48 hrs and im in new city,new NEW house and growing again


anwyays, about this purp, how the fuk to stop it stretching up, its under A MH and is double the size of the livers and exo, wtf, i say cut 3 inches of the top, lol, but dunno


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah we all do it different and our way only works for us ....fukin cloning the learning curve is steep but we need to master it for sure imo....I don't cut leaves these days


With work and shit mate my way works for me the only problem is starvin em of air loke I did last time good job ive some decent mothers to take em off lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

Oi oi slag fuckers.....people the post is sent....went first class recorded.....lady said they wouldn't leave London till this morning so expect tomoz....hope no one has probs with this....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

oh aye wont have no net access for a few weeks, so u will al be shot of me for a bit,

hopefully chedz will have found the postbox by then like



WAIT, lemon sending parcels? more to the point, u suckers gave the homy your addres?

fucking mental,

nobody will ever eveer eveer get my new one, fuk that, made that mistake, never again.

on another note had a tyre popping night last night


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeh sound ice I'll give una shout if they fail....I don't think they will its just I ain't ever had a clone take over 9 days to root but these little ones have had a hard start they look like little hard fuckers tho bless em

Oh erm try super cropping her to take a day or so growth off her a.and get that stretches down a good 4 inch or so? That's if they like it some strains don't react too well to it tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sound ice I'll give una shout if they fail....I don't think they will its just I ain't ever had a clone take over 9 days to root but these little ones have had a hard start they look like little hard fuckers tho bless em
> 
> Oh erm try super cropping her to take a day or so growth off her a.and get that stretches down a good 4 inch or so? That's if they like it some strains don't react too well to it tho



never done out like supercropping, thats like sqwishing the stem innit? thers literally no branches on the purp lol,, i say cut her in half, bit of extreme topping? wayya reckon??


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WAIT, lemon sending parcels? more to the point, u suckers gave the homy your addres?


i know man....one born every min eh...

p.s only joking lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeh just roll and squeeze the stem about 4-5 inch down between a node just squeeze n roll lightly until it folds over by itself....or just hack em Lol u ruthless fucker haha in suppose tho it might give u shit.loads of colas if you do that Cuz they don't branch out do they


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh just roll and squeeze the stem about 4-5 inch down between a node just squeeze n roll lightly until it folds over by itself....or just hack em Lol u ruthless fucker haha in suppose tho it might give u shit.loads of colas if you do that Cuz they don't branch out do they


na just 1 thing with fan leaves, i may like i say just cut it it half or at least to the level of the rest, fuckit il deal with it wen im eyes on,on weekend,


----------



## jollygreengiant87 (Feb 12, 2014)

orite all uk enthusiasts glad iv found a uk thread im new to any sort of forum iv been growing for years on an off cant believe i'v never used 1 before its really informative and good to be able to talk to ppl in confidence about shit and get advice from ppl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na just 1 thing with fan leaves, i may like i say just cut it it half or at least to the level of the rest, fuckit il deal with it wen im eyes on,on weekend,


Yeh man they'll be sound if ya do cut em down a bit you don't want em messing with the canopy do ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 12, 2014)

jollygreengiant87 said:


> orite all uk enthusiasts glad iv found a uk thread im new to any sort of forum iv been growing for years on an off cant believe i'v never used 1 before its really informative and good to be able to talk to ppl in confidence about shit and get advice from ppl


well if your still around after 3 months then hi, if not, then mate your the same as millions of others
stand your ground and dont take shit of nobody on here, but ur gunna get sum, like a initiation, and thers a thing we say
pics or it dident happen,
thanx



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man they'll be sound if ya do cut em down a bit you don't want em messing with the canopy do ya


 no light on a angle, lol,,, anothe rone of those ph/light/water meter showed up today, ther great pal, propper like bang on too, shocking for the price and no batteries


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

jollygreengiant87 said:


> orite all uk enthusiasts glad iv found a uk thread im new to any sort of forum iv been growing for years on an off cant believe i'v never used 1 before its really informative and good to be able to talk to ppl in confidence about shit and get advice from ppl


don't take any advice from people on here they into fukin up cars an stuff, grassin on people and sending the Asians round...junkies ex junkies pill heads alkis....cunts the lot but u will laff


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well if your still around after 3 months then hi, if not, then mate your the same as millions of others
> stand your ground and dont take shit of nobody on here, but ur gunna get sum, like a initiation, and thers a thing we say
> pics or it dident happen,
> thanx
> ...


aw common u tease us with tyre poppin....what happened?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha Yeh jolly green let's have some bud porn off ya matey were lacking here Lol

Yeh ice they look handy to have mate its nice too know what's going off in your medium aswell ain't it...and for the price if em cheap as chips me old duck lol

Shit zedd that made me chuckle that Yeh pretty much sums the thread up lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> never done out like supercropping, thats like sqwishing the stem innit? thers literally no branches on the purp lol,, i say cut her in half, bit of extreme topping? wayya reckon??


Neva done any supercropping lmfao and u wanna slh cut muhahahha ive gotta see this lol


----------



## jollygreengiant87 (Feb 12, 2014)

i'll get some 'bud porn' on asap i'm doin a journal on my grow so far titled PINEAPPLE EXPRESS and dont worry i wont take any shit and i'm open to good advice, shit i'll need to find the wire to connect my cam to my pc now lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Getting feeds dialed in is a bit of a cunt, whacked the second 600 in there too. 

Repotted last 4 too which were on edge of rootbound so look a little behind.

Bumped feed up last night too.





Few days ago..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Keep em growing wizard few of em look a bit hard done to like Lol.....Yeh jolly let's see some bud minge lol


----------



## jollygreengiant87 (Feb 12, 2014)

yea ill get some on once their re-potted and perked up a bit, i think mine are a bit root bound it explains why in my journal but there lookin good though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

bout a week off Dog x QrazyQuake






Dog x 2 Toke


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Getting feeds dialed in is a bit of a cunt, whacked the second 600 in there too.
> 
> Repotted last 4 too which were on edge of rootbound so look a little behind.
> 
> ...


Spray em with 1/4 of food ww they will love ya for it mate not1 for sprayin my girls but if I was dialing in my feed I would as its a big advantage to av mate av any of you lot tried dutch masters penetrator and liquid light? If not then I rate the shit highly they soon get ya shit bushing out ive used it for the last 4-5yrs and gonna start using it on my veg girls again twice a wk !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Spoons. The fairy has departed mate, will be with u 2morro or Friday at latest. Will need signed for as well mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah I try to avoid foilar feeding really but they looking like they gonna have to have it, only a spray or two a week. I'm just a lazy cunt and arsed making up a new feed. 

Left em alone for a few days and got there last night was like oh shit. More attention needed. 

At least im getting Fem hairs coming through now. Hoping to flip by mid march but if they need longer so be it. Want enough to last the summer like.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, topped em all at 4th node a few days ago too, think there were a couple I didnt, didnt do the fems yet either, not sure what to do with the,. let em go wild, top, sc, or pinch the fuck out of em and get some serious busyness.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to spray with liquid seaweed near enough everyday they fookin loved it man and the wet leaves never got burnt by the lights....different if I ever spilt feed on the leaves tho that shit fucks em up!!

Oh @ don that dog x qrazyquake looks dank


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got them in a quality street tub lmao on top of a hot water bottle under a 40 watt house bulb Lol....the tub is nicley steamed up and has plenty of condensation running down it....I just have to get em down a few times a day to fill the water bottles up like...one of em is stiff so I'm.hoping shell take off in a few days....my patience is shit Lol....
> 
> Anyway found a new geezer Lol apparently he bred girl scout cookies the original https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH5uGdcfFi4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Lol ya nutter, might be an idea to do away with the hot water bottle as the temps gonna be going up and down which I can't imagine is gonna help much mate, I was under the impression cuts will root in most conditions aslong as the environment stays steady, I'm no pro and have fooked up my cuts a few times but have noticed over the years steady conditions help a lot, that's why I said about leaving them mate the more I mess with mine the worse they do, from now on its clone, spray and leave alone for a few days and then check to make sure the root riots are still moist and then leave alone for a few more days until the roots show. Over spraying has been my biggest down fall resulting in some slow rooters and a longer hardening off period.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah will spray feed tonight then neem em tomorrow, they love that neem shizzle.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol what i do is wrap the water bottles in a towel so their not hot just nice n warm then a few hours I'll take em off Lol its a fookin reet pain in the arse man...Ive only opened it a couple of times since I've had em...I rekon a few more days and I should see something.....I would take em off the hot water bottles but I don't want em going cold you see


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't sound too bad mate lol I was imagining them being slowly cooked a few times a day then going cold through out the night, does sound like a right ball ache though having to keep an eye on the hot water bottle, I'd prob forget it was even there after the first day and end up leaving them to freeze lol, sounds like dedication mate......you will be owed roots after a few days of that routine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

i just leave mine under a cfl 24/7 gives just enough ambient heat but then i have everything in one room on alternating time patterns so the veg area is on when the flower is off etc keeps the room about right temp wise


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lmao Yeh too much dedication I'd say aye its a reet pain man I just used to wack a load in the propagater and just leave em in the veg tent open after 3 days and boom roots a piece a piss....its a bit hard when u ain't got the right tools Lol but I'm making do....because its been soooo long since I've had a grow on my gingers are twitchy as fook I just wanna get Ron pon it lol

Lmfao gingers.....fingers lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Spray em with 1/4 of food ww they will love ya for it mate not1 for sprayin my girls but if I was dialing in my feed I would as its a big advantage to av mate av any of you lot tried dutch masters penetrator and liquid light? If not then I rate the shit highly they soon get ya shit bushing out ive used it for the last 4-5yrs and gonna start using it on my veg girls again twice a wk !


 i got some dutch master reverse the last day n was gonna get the penetrator till i noticed its just a wetting agent..dish soap does the same job!


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

Don pm me plz....


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the rapid info on the wattage guys  gona stick to the 1x600 and a four bulb t5 on more question for now tho if you had to start from scratch with fresh genitics and had no access to clones and only had 100 so bucks who's genitics would you buy


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao Yeh too much dedication I'd say aye its a reet pain man I just used to wack a load in the propagater and just leave em in the veg tent open after 3 days and boom roots a piece a piss....its a bit hard when u ain't got the right tools Lol but I'm making do....because its been soooo long since I've had a grow on my gingers are twitchy as fook I just wanna get Ron pon it lol
> 
> Lmfao gingers.....fingers lol


Sorry mate I forgot you'd lost ya stuff due to the old bill, was assuming everything was the same as when I was last on properly ages ago, can only piss with the prick ya got so to speak so keep on too of it mate and im sure they'll be fine for ya, yeah can imagine ya little gingers twitching away lol 
You having to start over from scratch then mate or did they leave stuff behind?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Good question jammy THseeds are pretty stable my mate did a hog and a skunk#1 lovley smoke but there's hundreds of breeders man just find one u like the look of and has got good feedback....

Yeh dragon they left me a timer a bag of coco and some silver tape Lol....Ghb sorted me out tho with a load of equipment bless him....so I owe him when I eventually get a crop done along with a couple of others...I bought a tent off eBay and it was wank had to send it back so waiting for a refund on that to buy another Lol so its most proberbly a good job they haven't rooted yet to be fair....aye gingers are twitchy as fuck lmao

Lol scrap THseeds then it was about 5 year ago my mate used em....my fave seed strain was gth#1 rare dankness but not an easy grow. Humboldts bubba kush is a good grow nice n easy solid nugs with a sweet flavour ....but like dragon says each to their own man its all about experimenting to see what u like best and what works best for you


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> Thanks for the rapid info on the wattage guys  gona stick to the 1x600 and a four bulb t5 on more question for now tho if you had to start from scratch with fresh genitics and had no access to clones and only had 100 so bucks who's genitics would you buy


Depends on what your after mate, is it for Percy or are you just after a decent producer for a pay day? 
If its for Percy then pick something you like just try to stay away from company's like greenhouse, barneys farm, th seeds etc that come with loads of hermies.
If its for production for a payday I'd go with serious seeds White Russian, nearly bomb proof a decent smoke that's strong and yields big with a pleasant smell that's pretty low dour compared to many strains. You will prob get loads of answers mate depending on what your after but whatever it is make sure you do plenty of homework on it because company's that were good just a few years back have gone down the shitter now like th seeds, half of my tent is full of th seeds strains and half of that side of the tent hermied between wks 3 and 5 of flower whilst my other side all serious seeds ak47 have grown beautifly alongside them in very good conditions, which has cost me a lot of money due to pulling the trigger on them before doing my homework, I grew the same strains years ago from the same breeder and they were great, several years later and they're the worst plants I've had the pleasure of growing.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i got some dutch master reverse the last day n was gonna get the penetrator till i noticed its just a wetting agent..dish soap does the same job!


Dish soap lol I dont wash up bro ya alrite haha I kno its the same but the liquid light is wot yr really after ya mad mon lol trust me if ya wanna use dish soap an save a few pennys thats all good I just use both as I av both lol


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info I've heard about the decline in quality from thseeds heavy duty pheno hunting with the heavy duty fruity ect did you get the serious ak47 beans recently


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Dish soap lol I dont wash up bro ya alrite haha I kno its the same but the liquid light is wot yr really after ya mad mon lol trust me if ya wanna use dish soap an save a few pennys thats all good I just use both as I av both lol


how much does all that cost tho mate? im savin tons on nutes and getting better results by making my own, psycho at 7 weeks is looking done enough to punt but its getting another 10 days leaves stay shiny green then fade to yellow on the same tea with secondary colours


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Depends on what your after mate, is it for Percy or are you just after a decent producer for a pay day?
> If its for Percy then pick something you like just try to stay away from company's like greenhouse, barneys farm, th seeds etc that come with loads of hermies.
> If its for production for a payday I'd go with serious seeds White Russian, nearly bomb proof a decent smoke that's strong and yields big with a pleasant smell that's pretty low dour compared to many strains. You will prob get loads of answers mate depending on what your after but whatever it is make sure you do plenty of homework on it because company's that were good just a few years back have gone down the shitter now like th seeds, half of my tent is full of th seeds strains and half of that side of the tent hermied between wks 3 and 5 of flower whilst my other side all serious seeds ak47 have grown beautifly alongside them in very good conditions, which has cost me a lot of money due to pulling the trigger on them before doing my homework, I grew the same strains years ago from the same breeder and they were great, several years later and they're the worst plants I've had the pleasure of growing.


ive had some great stuff from barneys farm dunno why its so slagged never had a hermie, no complaints from buyers and massive yields, got a vk on the go at the mo and I cant fault it it will always give me at least 10 oz this one closer to 15 so I use it for money crop and pain relief for me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just done a little dry sifting with my bubble bags, got 1.8g of kief off about a half oz of good quality trim

got the iso evaporating now as well so will be bonging some of that later 2night


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Not a bad return off 14g mate canna beat a nice pile of kief makes me cough my arshole out tho Lol but I like it


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 12, 2014)

you lot heard on the news about the mafia being caught with aload of coke, dunno why but find it interesting hearing about the mafia...only shit i really know about suppose is like all the old stuff but just wondering how shits working today and whats changed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah i love a bit of kief myelf mate, nice fat kief J is fucking lovely, just stuck .5 in this J and its killing me cant stop coughing


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

Oi oi w daragon.....whats the flave of the ak????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah i love a bit of kief myelf mate, nice fat kief J is fucking lovely, just stuck .5 in this J and its killing me cant stop coughing


Haha fookin mouth watering ain't it...when u start coughing like fuck I think it makes the buzz more intense start getting head rushes and all sorts Lol gaspin for air tying to take a swig of brew lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

I fucking hate kiefhash it makes me cough so bad that I think im gonna die sometimes lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> I fucking hate kiefhash it makes me cough so bad that I think im gonna die sometimes lol



fuck u ya cunt always have to pop up and show the rest of us up dont ya lmao, with ur 12g of nice pressed kief hash compared to my measly 1.8g of unpressed kief that i was happy about till now


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> fuck u ya cunt always have to pop up and show the rest of us up dont ya lmao, with ur 12g of nice pressed kief hash compared to my measly 1.8g of unpressed kief that i was happy about till now


lmao i couldnt resist lol

i carnt even smoke it, just makes me cough so much is nice mixed with weed in a blunt tho bit more bareable.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

my iso is coming on nicely, another 20-30 mins and shud be ready to scrape off the dish, looks like i shud get at least a gram from this run again


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 2992341 my iso is coming on nicely, another 20-30 mins and shud be ready to scrape off the dish, looks like i shud get at least a gram from this run again


looking nice mate, did you see dons pic the other day tho fuck that looked like a lot of iso.

just see this tshirt on ebay made me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha will.if ya don't like it give the fucker to me n gaz lmao ..does look like a nice lump that tho rambo....iso looks nice aswell Gaz your addicted to making it now aint ya


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive had some great stuff from barneys farm dunno why its so slagged never had a hermie, no complaints from buyers and massive yields, got a vk on the go at the mo and I cant fault it it will always give me at least 10 oz this one closer to 15 so I use it for money crop and pain relief for me


I was just talking in general mate, I've seen loads of comments about bf blue cheese being hermie prone and very hit and miss in general with the quality, when I see more than a few reports about poor quality and herms etc I tend to pay attention and also having tried there BC I can understand why there has been many a complaint, I do personally believe gold can be found anywhere from near enough any breeder but there are still those I'd avoid, many breeders like th seeds have gone down the crapper or atleast a few of there strains have and the fact that they still punt them out whilst having such problems deters me personally from using them, I know many strains have the ability to herm or produce poorly especially in the wrong hands but an Internet search and hearing from decent growers that have grown them
Out with the same probs spells out robbing cunts to me, th seeds have failed me miserably this grow with herms whilst serious seeds ak47 has excelled alongside them, I just wish they would sort their shit out if they're going to sell them because if I were to advertise then supply something that wasn't as described of be called a thief, I fail to see the difference mate, also half good is still only that half good, I've grown out several packs of serious gear and never had a bad grow or hermie in sight, which means a lot when I need the money from the plants, the heavy duty fruity this grow has prob cost me atleast a grand minimum which is a hefty loss when the seeds cost the same as the ak's next to them, same as most things tis swings n round abouts.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

im skint as fook would gladly sell the shit for the right price.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Aye same here fookin skintoss mate...what would u want a g?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> Thanks for the info I've heard about the decline in quality from thseeds heavy duty pheno hunting with the heavy duty fruity ect did you get the serious ak47 beans recently


Yeah mate I only grabbed them a couple of months back, got their femmed version, I've only ever ran their fems, chronic, White Russian and ak47. I've grown a few packs of the Russian and chronic and this is my first go with the ak but it grows just aswell as their other strains and looks like it'll produce like them mate. Should add aswell the chronic yields heavy just like their Russian but the smoke is week and tasteless in comparrison.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Oi oi w daragon.....whats the flave of the ak????


I don't know mate I still got a couple of weeks left on them yet, I smoked some years ago and it was a cracking smoke that tastes great, smelled strong and was a strong smoke, was pretty fruity overall as I remember it and the ones I have in flower smell pretty similar but I doubt it will be the same after all these years, reports would suggest the genetics have changed but you never know til ya grow them yourself 3-4wks and ill let ya know mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Fucking about in work a while back...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Got this top a few months ago, good on a bod around town!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

i got this one a while ago, i think theres gonna be a spin off show bout saul soon.



i was gonna get this one too made me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember years ago I got some ak47 from Sheffield was some really strong nice tasting tackle man think that's the only time I've had it aswell....gonna give serious seeds a gander now check their linage out


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers gaz I will wait with anticipation lol I'll let ya know soon as it lands. And that ISO looks good mate... Evening fucktards. 
@ ice I know what you mean about the purp stretching mines like over 2 ft tall and I only flipped on Friday. I was thinking about chopping the tops down aswell but I think it's to late for me lol. Ill get some pics up later to show ya how much it's stretched... It's ridiculous lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I remember years ago I got some ak47 from Sheffield was some really strong nice tasting tackle man think that's the only time I've had it aswell....gonna give serious seeds a gander now check their linage out


Lived by sheff a couple of years ago, it was all Blueberry. Everywhere, a little Casey Jones too by mostly Blueberry, all the Asians ran it from the few lads I know who knew whats what. Nice shit, just always the same.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning fuckos,
> 
> @sae I'm here mate, what can I do for ya?


Heya mate sorry today turnt into a complete clusterfuck so only just got indoors, will e-mail you now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Cheers gaz I will wait with anticipation lol I'll let ya know soon as it lands. And that ISO looks good mate... Evening fucktards.
> @ ice I know what you mean about the purp stretching mines like over 2 ft tall and I only flipped on Friday. I was thinking about chopping the tops down aswell but I think it's to late for me lol. Ill get some pics up later to show ya how much it's stretched... It's ridiculous lol



no worries m8, it aint much but will let u have a J of each at least im sure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya mate sorry today turnt into a complete clusterfuck so only just got indoors, will e-mail you now


lol no worries m8, im popping out for half an hour so might be after that before i can email ya back kl


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

@Gary e-mail

@Lemon e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

@gary e-mail


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 12, 2014)

How longs the ak47 flowering time? Remember that it was always around my way years back then suddenly stopped now its nothing but cheese and odd bit of amnesia haze. Not all the cheese is top quality cheese though.

barneys for me have been hit and miss. First grow I done liberty haze though hmmm latest cup winner it's gotta be good...and boy it was lol honestly recromend it if anyone's on the fence about trying. Blue cheese I've smoked someone else's from Barneys and it was dank as fuck. Mine however and a few others I've read hasn't been that dank. I wouldn't grow Barneys again other than liberty haze but that's me just saying it based on my experience.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;9I7PPWV1qt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I7PPWV1qt0[/video]

thought u might like this ninja i watched it ages ago is a very good mafia documentry.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> How longs the ak47 flowering time? Remember that it was always around my way years back then suddenly stopped now its nothing but cheese and odd bit of amnesia haze. Not all the cheese is top quality cheese though.
> 
> barneys for me have been hit and miss. First grow I done liberty haze though hmmm latest cup winner it's gotta be good...and boy it was lol honestly recromend it if anyone's on the fence about trying. Blue cheese I've smoked someone else's from Barneys and it was dank as fuck. Mine however and a few others I've read hasn't been that dank. I wouldn't grow Barneys again other than liberty haze but that's me just saying it based on my experience.


I you are looking at AK mate go have a gander at the Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon (AK47 mix), lot stronger than other AK`s ive smoked n seeds are half the price of Serious seeds lol, also got over 6.5 oz off 1 with only a week veg lol


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry 2 hear about the hermies that's brutal yeah a lot of old seed


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> Sorry 2 hear about the hermies that's brutal yeah a lot of old seed


old seed dont mean alot poor breeding i think is the case and in a lot of case poor growing causing hermi prone strains to hermi


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers for that YouTube video remember seeing the advert for it on tv. 

Yeah will look that up and probably will give that ago thanks mate. Just gonna do a 1 plant scrogg under the 250w


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry 2 hear about the hermies w dragon that's brutal yeah a lot of old seed companies apparently goin down the pan. I heard the same thing about the AK genetics changing. I also heard sensi has bred the stink out of the skunk #1 ? Wtf ?? but the on the ak / white russian side I dont think Simon would put out shite even if the genetics did change  you have to let me know how the ak turns out. How many beans did you pop ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

The Barney's i grew were good yielders and one was a lovely fruity smoke one of my faves I've done...but the blue cheese just lacked in flavour it fuckin stunk in flower really dank pengy smell but once cut the smell and taste just dissapeard...strange for how stinky it was....had to get josticks and all sorts to sort it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

only barneys i ever seen grown was the AC gold fucking lovely weed.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> Sorry 2 hear about the hermies that's brutal yeah a lot of old seed


I wish they were old seeds mate, when I grew them years ago they were totally different, these ones are nothing like the last ones, had a mutant, sativia throwback and a healthy looking lady that produced proper full blown both sex hermi shite and the others I have left look different again lol they do atleast resemble the ones from years ago but still shoddy at best in comparrison, got a couple of sage n sour on the go aswell and they've been ok in growth etc but looking to be very low on the yield side of things. 
Just glad I got the ak's on the otherside of the tent I'm predicting 10-12 oz at best from the th seeds shite and hopefully about 20 from the ak's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> only barneys i ever seen grown was the AC gold fucking lovely weed.


Aye I did the pineapple chunk that was top notch too....was looking at somas sacred seeds but fuck me there expensive man talkin 160s for a 10 pack


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I did the pineapple chunk that was top notch too....was looking at somas sacred seeds but fuck me there expensive man talkin 160s for a 10 pack


its so easy to get caught in a clone trap just growing the clones to hand each time, but i would love to run power africa again from seedman cheap as fuck and the smoke was lovely, yield was sweet too the pic was at 8 wk 6 under a 400hps i think and bout a ten day veg.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I did the pineapple chunk that was top notch too....was looking at somas sacred seeds but fuck me there expensive man talkin 160s for a 10 pack


don't fukin start me on sed prices ...I paid 18 quid for somas amnesia haze and im still pissed off at the cost of that bean......but it was good, but common we all know how many beans u can produce ffs greedy cunts a lot of these bean vendors


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> its so easy to get caught in a clone trap just growing the clones to hand each time, but i would love to run power africa again from seedman cheap as fuck and the smoke was lovely, yield was sweet too the pic was at 8 wk 6 under a 400hps i think and bout a ten day veg.


that looks a good strain mate an those seeds arnt to dear I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> its so easy to get caught in a clone trap just growing the clones to hand each time, but i would love to run power africa again from seedman cheap as fuck and the smoke was lovely, yield was sweet too the pic was at 8 wk 6 under a 400hps i think and bout a ten day veg.


Aye there's plenty of gems out there just finding em aint it does look very nice that mate.....just noticed Cali connection have got the girl scout cookies in again



zeddd said:


> don't fukin start me on sed prices ...I paid 18 quid for somas amnesia haze and im still pissed off at the cost of that bean......but it was good, but common we all know how many beans u can produce ffs greedy cunts a lot of these bean vendors


I like the sound of his so mango and NYC diesel...I like soma from watching all his vids love his cool vibe would.like to have a smoke with him...but Yeh them prices are just too high ain't they


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

power Africa fems are £49 for 10


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=349

this chuckies bride is some mighty smoke, never grown it myself but tried a good friends and it was up there in my top 5 of all time and at £23 for 10 seeds u cant complain, in fairness his had been cured for 6+ weeks.
ive heard a lot of good things about a few eskobar strains, http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_130&product_id=348 this cheeseberry is another good one


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

Serious seeds has the original ak....ment to be very heavy yield....ive heard that tutenkarmoon gear talked right up, saw a guy run it.....was a pile of shit.....

w dragon i got that sage n sour, fooking long flower for foxtails....

would love some piks of that ak.....
if you look on there site they test reg ak seeds vs fem seeds.....the fem seeds produce better plants!!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Serious seeds has the original ak....ment to be very heavy yield....ive heard that tutenkarmoon gear talked right up, saw a guy run it.....was a pile of shit.....
> 
> w dragon i got that sage n sour, fooking long flower for foxtails....
> 
> ...


I grew out the ak from serious and its no legend wouldn't grow it again, the tutankhamon was good but a bit low yielding for me so wouldn't run it again either


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Serious seeds has the original ak....ment to be very heavy yield....ive heard that tutenkarmoon gear talked right up, saw a guy run it.....was a pile of shit.....
> 
> w dragon i got that sage n sour, fooking long flower for foxtails....
> 
> ...


What about it was shit out of interest? an is this someone you saw in real life or online etc? only ask as ive run it previously n found it to be a very nice potent smoke n gna run it again at some point but dont wanna risk it if they have changed the genetics or anything etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Got a question for you lads........got sent a carbon filter by a member on here an it aint currently doing its job 100%, not sure if the carbon in it is dead or if there is simply too much smell coming off the plants for it to scrub properly, cant ask the member as hes on holiday so any easy ways to tell which it is?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

Online thctalk.com everyone was going mad for it as it was ment to yield big as you say.....but didn't like zedd says.....

its most probs a pheno hunt jobbie.....

in only saying its shit cause i hate the name lool


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

If its second hand my gusse is its had its day......said member looks like he grows some fire in sure its been put to work.....

and shemale rimmer...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Got a question for you lads........got sent a carbon filter by a member on here an it aint currently doing its job 100%, not sure if the carbon in it is dead or if there is simply too much smell coming off the plants for it to scrub properly, cant ask the member as hes on holiday so any easy ways to tell which it is?


mate if its a 4" filter, and u need another one ive got a spare one here thats only been used for about 2 months so still works great, now all my fans are 6" i have no use for it, its the one that i used to have connected to the fan i sent u. if u need it can get it sent off on friday when im at the postie with some other stuff.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

tut is just skunk to me but decent enough,found some good flavs in tga gear esp the plushberry and was brite pink weed which stained a choppin board pink when wet and cured it is some of the best tasting seed weed ime


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Got a question for you lads........got sent a carbon filter by a member on here an it aint currently doing its job 100%, not sure if the carbon in it is dead or if there is simply too much smell coming off the plants for it to scrub properly, cant ask the member as hes on holiday so any easy ways to tell which it is?


it wont work if the fan is too big for the filter in term of cuft per min


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

I wouldnt be going near any cali connection beans. They work with that swerve who puts out pure hermi prone beans. All internet talk obv, but I go by the grow logs and reviews and they seem sketchy as fuck.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

I've always liked the look of his jillybean its suppose to.make really good hash aswell think its one im gonna have to try one day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I wouldnt be going near any cali connection beans. They work with that swerve who puts out pure hermi prone beans. All internet talk obv, but I go by the grow logs and reviews and they seem sketchy as fuck.


I thought cali connection were the original gsc? Not knocking your sin city like cuz they looked peng man but I always thought cc were the original


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Not the way I know it pal. 

Loads of diff stories about GSC, but Swerve took cuts that were gifted to him, claimed them as his own originals and they constantly hermi on folk. Google that shit man Swerve, Rez, names to avoid anything they associated with. He uses other peoples grow nug shots on his advertising too.

SinCity crossed the forum cut with their Blue Power.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

Dont get me wrong man, always worth grabbing a pack of something that looks special, you might find a keeper, then its worth it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

I just read that it was bred in Cali San Francisco and thought Cali connection was the original....was watching something where burner is claiming it was him.and his crew that came up with gsc it.looks like every fuckers tryna claim it don't it....I suppose the only original your gonna get is the forum cut ay which u got better chance of finding rocking horse shit Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> mate if its a 4" filter, and u need another one ive got a spare one here thats only been used for about 2 months so still works great, now all my fans are 6" i have no use for it, its the one that i used to have connected to the fan i sent u. if u need it can get it sent off on friday when im at the postie with some other stuff.


If your sure you dont mind mate that would be fantastic, lemme know what ya want for it n we will get something sorted out, also if ur sending that might help ya with hiding the other thing lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 12, 2014)

@shawney .... ill sort you the forum cut , gimme month or 2  

theres alot of underground breeders working on GSC atm , there is already a few bx seeds being passed about ..

The real GSC doesnt yield well though , as with alot of the potent US strains


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 12, 2014)

i offer to give away free seeds a week back n only chedz replies , now you lot are going on about how expensive seeds are LOL .....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not complaining on price of beans, you get what you pay for with genetics.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 12, 2014)

Heres my seed list i got more but i cant be arsed to update the list , anyone want to trade anything on there for other seeds , green , hash , joints whatever them pm me n let me know 

Tranquil Elephantizer remix - 6
Artic Express - 6
Eskobar Cheeseberry - 10
Lemon Fizz F2 - 5
Panama Red x NL#5 x Banana OG - 5
Generic Weed - 4
TCVG Shit mix '09 - 5
Basket Case - 9
Melon head F2 - 16
QQ x Livers - 3
Jaws Purple Monster - 4
G13 Haze - 7
C99 F4 (mixed phenos) - 11
C99 f5 (Pineapple pheno) - 5
BMF F2 - 30
Blue Cheese - 30
Grape Krush x psycosis - 3
Qwazy Quake - 3
Jaws Limey Monster - 4
Purple Haze x Deep Chunk - 5
Las vegas purple kush x spacequeen - 5
Smash hole punch - gorilla grape x c99 - 3
QQ x DOG - 2
sparkle - c99 x g13 - 5
Box of chocolates - 5
Black rose - 12
Strawberry frost - 8 
Jaws Chocolate banana kush - 2
Grape krush x exo - 3
exo x dreamtime mix - 8
sour double kush f2 - 5
DOG KUSH - 2
Mercury atlas x melon head - 20
white rhino x chemo - 3
White OG - 6
Bastard jack - 3
PPP - 2
Banana kush x pink grapefruit - 8
romulan x exo - 10
Black sour bubble x EXO - 10
Escaped (g13 indica) - 6
Romulan - 2
BMF F1 - 6
C99 F4 (spicey phenos) - 5
Peaks Blueberry IBL - 5
Cantaloupe Skunk - 5
Prospectors mix #1 - 15
Bubba kush x master kush - 11
super lemon haze x sour bubble - 3
BSB x caseyband - 2
cookie monster f2 - 3 
choc chunky munky f2 - 4
Eskobar amnesia haze x blueberry - 4
lemon haze x bubblebomb - 15
calizhar x caseyband - 7
Grape krush x blues - 5
purple haze x c99 bx1 - 5
BMF x c99 - 5
khyber kush - 5
hazeolope x stink bomb - 4
persian lime - 10
peaks northern skunk - 5
crack diesel - 6
tranquil elephantizer x strawberry frost - 1
afghooey x chem d - 3 
midnite oil - 4
deep midnite - 10
deep hash x ak47 x NL - 10
Mendocino Joe's Skunk mixture - 15 
tahoe throttle x super sativa x iced grape fruit x ak47 - 20 
Skunk 91 - 14
skunk 91 x exodus - 12


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm not complaining on price of beans, you get what you pay for with genetics.


i dont think thats always true, theres some real good cheap genetics to be had and some very expensive shit, lots of people just think if its expensive then it must be great.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont think thats always true, theres some real good cheap genetics to be had and some very expensive shit, lots of people just think if its expensive then it must be great.


Yeah not always true but like most things in life, china price, buy it twice.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @shawney .... ill sort you the forum cut , gimme month or 2
> 
> theres alot of underground breeders working on GSC atm , there is already a few bx seeds being passed about ..
> 
> The real GSC doesnt yield well though , as with alot of the potent US strains


Ooh Ahh I'll tay one me duck I'll hold you down to that matey....Yeh seen kyle kushman whack a few pics on Fb of.his gsc and small buds man but quality looking really nice colours in it

Feckin ell robbie how many lmao gimme some.lemon fizz and melon head they sound nice


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Panama Red x NL#5 x Banana OG - 5
> Jaws Purple Monster - 4
> G13 Haze - 7
> Jaws Limey Monster - 4
> ...


These are all interesting! 
I'll have to have a tot up of my beans when back in Wales next


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Yeah not always true but like most things in life, china price, buy it twice.


yeah i get what ya saying but its all just bullshit not on your part at all we are a select few who grow, many i think millions smoke each day/night per day in the uk, and its only a select few who have any knowledge it amaze's me old smokers who know so little of what they been smoking so long, and if its dry, smells ok and gets them stoned then buyers are happy all day long.

theres too many variables in even peoples seed selection we all grow or grew for different reasons and each has there own preferred taste.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i offer to give away free seeds a week back n only chedz replies , now you lot are going on about how expensive seeds are LOL .....


lol only reason i didnt take you up on it was because you may have wanted cuts of it bk at some point n my cloner is broken n only use soil other than that n dont think anyone would be happy getting a cut in soil thru the post lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i get what ya saying but its all just bullshit not on your part at all we are a select few who grow, many i think millions smoke each day/night per day in the uk, and its only a select few who have any knowledge it amaze's me old smokers who know so little of what they been smoking so long, and if its dry, smells ok and gets them stoned then buyers are happy all day long.
> 
> theres too many variables in even peoples seed selection we all grow or grew for different reasons and each has there own preferred taste.


Bang on pal.

I think my perspective is always that of a percy grower too. So what takes my fancy is deffo not what the masses want.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 12, 2014)

It's thundering & lightning here now !, Ffs it's been like the end of the world today lol, it's nice to pop sommat diff in ya room now & again, gonna be starting some of Robbies pips off in a few weeks, great stuff.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Heres my seed list i got more but i cant be arsed to update the list , anyone want to trade anything on there for other seeds , green , hash , joints whatever them pm me n let me know
> 
> Tranquil Elephantizer remix - 6
> Artic Express - 6
> ...


very nice list, certainly a few i wouldnt mind trying at some point lol, will chat to ya more come harvest time lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

Robbie wots the strawberry frost mate wot are the genetics to em?? 

Any1 had a ballast that keeps trippin there mains? Its not the fus le in the plug that goes in the mains and its not the bulb so im guessing its the the fuse or wires in the ballast itself fuck knows ive been fuckin about with it all night lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Robbie wots the strawberry frost mate wot are the genetics to em??
> 
> Any1 had a ballast that keeps trippin there mains? Its not the fus le in the plug that goes in the mains and its not the bulb so im guessing its the the fuse or wires in the ballast itself fuck knows ive been fuckin about with it all night lmfao


Sounds like a loose connection in the ballast? Is it an old ballast or new? either take it apart n check the connections or just pull that big wad out ya sky rocket n buy another one, better safe than sorry eh?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Robbie wots the strawberry frost mate wot are the genetics to em??


from the breeder (maddfarmer)

DESCRIPTION
With the Strawberry Frost we aimed to achieve short, thick stemmed, large budded plants that were some of the frostiest we have created to date. We took our SCDC (Strawberry Cough/DeepChunk) mom and open pollinated her with our Space Queen male, better known as The Dick. What we have created is a carbon copy to what we had hoped for. A strain that can be lollipopped with giant mains, or topped and screened for many bud sites with larger than average bud size. The StrawFrost will have higher than average potency, possibly being too narcotic for those who prefer a more Sativa type effect, and a solid yield of above average size and density. This isnt for the Sativa fan. This strain has one purpose......and it serves it well. Excellent muscle relaxer that will really aid in sleep for you insomniacs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

An whoever was on bout the weather its the same everywhere i reckon, we are getting battered by wind n rain down here but no flooding or any other shit


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 12, 2014)

i spent the day driving round Gloucestershire today and the flooding was mental , had to turn back from plenty of roads as the water was higher than my bonnet in places !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Aye think England soon gonna be known as Atlantis lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> from the breeder (maddfarmer)
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> With the Strawberry Frost we aimed to achieve short, thick stemmed, large budded plants that were some of the frostiest we have created to date. We took our SCDC (Strawberry Cough/DeepChunk) mom and open pollinated her with our Space Queen male, better known as The Dick. What we have created is a carbon copy to what we had hoped for. A strain that can be lollipopped with giant mains, or topped and screened for many bud sites with larger than average bud size. The StrawFrost will have higher than average potency, possibly being too narcotic for those who prefer a more Sativa type effect, and a solid yield of above average size and density. This isn&#8217;t for the Sativa fan. This strain has one purpose......and it serves it well. Excellent muscle relaxer that will really aid in sleep for you insomniacs.


Av u tried a few of the beans yaself rob they look fuckin sweet bro and the 8wk turns the spunk machine on for me haha looks like would do well in a sog mate btw ya beans av been popped and are currently in the jiffys waitin for there heads to pop up lol should nt be long! Cheeseberry ay heard nothin but good but not that much info out there tbf hope I find a winner in the fuckers !

As for the ballast sae yh bro ill be in me pickets once again wen I can get to a grow shop lol wont be till wkend thats if im not workin !! Fuckin job haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If your sure you dont mind mate that would be fantastic, lemme know what ya want for it n we will get something sorted out, also if ur sending that might help ya with hiding the other thing lmao


tht was my thot mate, i'll email u just now


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

Few picscof how the lemon is comin on she looks ready to roll imo but trichs are still not there jus yet so next friday it will be!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

@ Lemon e-mail

@gary e-mail


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ Lemon e-mail
> 
> @gary e-mail


Replied m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Few picscof how the lemon is comin on she looks ready to roll imo but trichs are still not there jus yet so next friday it will be!
> 
> View attachment 2992701View attachment 2992704


Lookin sweeet mate more  on the thread


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

@gary e-mail


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

Just put a few more on me thread yh mate ive a fair few more I ya want em up?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 12, 2014)

Robbie p what are the genetics too lemon fizz ......

what you want for some green crack x diesel....

in gusseing the number is the amount of seeds not packs lol.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Robbie p what are the genetics too lemon fizz ......
> 
> what you want for some green crack x diesel....
> 
> in gusseing the number is the amount of seeds not packs lol.....


Did ya see that 1 i emailed to ya? thought it might be right up your street lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Just put a few more on me thread yh mate ive a fair few more I ya want em up?


Always worth a read mate if ya got the time to type it up lol, that list of urs is giving me all sorts of ideas lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Always worth a read mate if ya got the time to type it up lol, that list of urs is giving me all sorts of ideas lmao


List lol??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> List lol??


sorry mate got confused lol, ignore it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

Just realised after looking thru my Amazon account for something completely different that that filter isnt even 2nd hand from a member on here, was brand new from amazon less than 90 days ago n its already given up ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol ya mad head 90 days tho man that's fuck all is it mate shouldn't be packing in already should it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol ya mad head 90 days tho man that's fuck all is it mate shouldn't be packing in already should it


Exactly my thoughts mate, when i first started growing i used budget filters for the first year or so n they ran like a dream, now they die in less than 90days? fucking ridiculous


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Exactly my thoughts mate, when i first started growing i used budget filters for the first year or so n they ran like a dream, now they die in less than 90days? fucking ridiculous


Maybe your growing got better and they canna handle the funk Lol ..right that's me done I'm off see.bit sae


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Maybe your growing got better and they canna handle the funk Lol ..right that's me done I'm off see.bit sae


Well lets hope so eh? night mate im off now n all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

woohooo first post

wake up lazy fuckers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just realised after looking thru my Amazon account for something completely different that that filter isnt even 2nd hand from a member on here, was brand new from amazon less than 90 days ago n its already given up ffs


i get the big buddha filters 5" 29.99 half size ones with 3 yr garuntee


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

sample received from lemonking

gotta give a thumbs up on first impression, packaging was first class n not jus the postage, multi layered wrappings could have sat in a sorting office for a number of days no probs, n although not smoked yet the bud looks very nice and quite surprised at how lemony she smells considering how it was dried.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i get the big buddha filters 5" 29.99 half size ones with 3 yr garuntee


They from amazon or ebay mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning all btw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Morning batty chuffers how are we ? See your happy ice well some fuckers gotta be aint they Lol....me seeds have about reached the surface now so i needy new tent fast man...well time for me to go and roll a joint and get baked


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2014)

So much for the 180 bill lol got one there n its 274! Lol not the worst seeing as the gf has been out of work the last few months (back now) n been home ALL THE FUCKING TIME but im still gonna change...fucking cunts lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So much for the 180 bill lol got one there n its 274! Lol not the worst seeing as the gf has been out of work the last few months (back now) n been home ALL THE FUCKING TIME but im still gonna change...fucking cunts lol


im guessing electricity bill?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2014)

Swap you something for them skunk 91s & black rose rob . Let me know cash , weed , pollen , seeds . Let me know bro .


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Swap you something for them skunk 91s & black rose rob . Let me know cash , weed , pollen , seeds . Let me know bro .


If its just straight up black rose then I wouldnt bother unless you are breeding mate, good for adding colour to a mix but on its own its a low yielder and barely gets you stoned


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2014)

I know sae &#55357;&#56841;.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I know sae &#55357;&#56841;.


cool cool, just thought id pipe up in case you werent aware lol, you got breeding plans for them then?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry sae wasn't mean to be so blunt mate lmao . Busy in work lol . Got to see if Robbie will part ways with it first lol . Grow it out see what I get go from there .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

afternoon cock gobblers, i fell asleep after taking kids to school this morning just woke up again 5 mins ago, time for a nice big J.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 13, 2014)

Afternoon Gary !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

afternoon gents!

yorkie, can you throw up some pics of the 2Toke for chedz if you still got em mate?! Cheers 

so i dunno how much is there but i reckon a good 8th of shatter.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Easy gaz...snap Lol I'm about to go for one myself.

Yeh don that shit looks straight fire mate crystal clear... easy an Henry is say closer to.a daughter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

you reckon a farmers from it? i'll be well happy with that. 

it was funny i was playing wwith it last night the ethanol was just pooled in the bho like when you put olive oil and balsamic together at an italian restaurant lol. 

what you reckon you boys would ask for that?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> sample received from lemonking
> 
> gotta give a thumbs up on first impression, packaging was first class n not jus the postage, multi layered wrappings could have sat in a sorting office for a number of days no probs, n although not smoked yet the bud looks very nice and quite surprised at how lemony she smells considering how it was dried.


spank you very much mate.....im glad postage was ok.....was abit para about that but like i said i just copied what was sent to me.....

glad ya liking the look of the buds mate, its a shame about the dry Imo its really robbed it of its true smell...she really is a stinkers....

rimmer you not got yours yet mate....

just saw i have shemale from people on here will answer in due Corse its jsa day lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you reckon a farmers from it? i'll be well happy with that.
> 
> it was funny i was playing wwith it last night the ethanol was just pooled in the bho like when you put olive oil and balsamic together at an italian restaurant lol.
> 
> what you reckon you boys would ask for that?


Yeh it defo looks like a nice technique you got going there man..I'd of whacked it on the wales strait away mate lol Yeh its gotta be close it covers that tenner don't it....I wouldnt know what price to put on it man fuck knows Lol?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

oi Lemon where my sample ya cunt think ive earned a tester for posting all they dodgy coco pics of urs lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it defo looks like a nice technique you got going there man..I'd of whacked it on the wales strait away mate lol Yeh its gotta be close it covers that tenner don't it....I wouldnt know what price to put on it man fuck knows Lol?


that's the thing, you can't even buy this stuff in amsterdam its a controlled substance so it's going to have to be more than bubble prices. I'm thinking 50 a g 30 a half.

anyone else?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 13, 2014)

its worth what someone will pay for it don, unless your selling to people who really know what it is, its rarity, strength etc then i think your struggle at them prices.

carnt imagine that being your kinda percy smoke either so good luck in the getting rid, looks bloody lovely so clean.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Aye its viewed totally different to normal hash ain't it Lol... how much material did u use? Break it down price wise like that? I know one thing not many folk would even know what that was so it canna be cheap its like rocking horse shit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah Don was thinking about 50 a g for that, its just are u gonna get the custom? most ppl over here dont appreciate the quality all they care about is quantity, id happily pay 50 for a g of that mate as i know its gonna be shit hot, but i know if i made enough of any concentrates to sell i would struggle to get the prices they deserve, thats why i keep all mine for personal at least that way i know its being appreciated..by myself and a cpl of select friends.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Aye int it Gaz in wouldn't dream of selling it Lol that's pure head stash that is I'd keep it under lock n key haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its worth what someone will pay for it don, unless your selling to people who really know what it is, its rarity, strength etc then i think your struggle at them prices.
> carnt imagine that being your kinda percy smoke either so good luck in the getting rid, looks bloody lovely so clean.


I have a man who likes the exotics  fuck it he can have a try before he buys lol.


shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its viewed totally different to normal hash ain't it Lol... how much material did u use? Break it down price wise like that? I know one thing not many folk would even know what that was so it canna be cheap its like rocking horse shit


used trim so only real cost was a tenner thermos and £30 for butane but i've got about a third of that left. so 30 bar to make it plus maybe a half hour labour haha


Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah Don was thinking about 50 a g for that, its just are u gonna get the custom? most ppl over here dont appreciate the quality all they care about is quantity, id happily pay 50 for a g of that mate as i know its gonna be shit hot, but i know if i made enough of any concentrates to sell i would struggle to get the prices they deserve, thats why i keep all mine for personal at least that way i know its being appreciated..by myself and a cpl of select friends.


like i say this guy i know loves his gringo, takes most of my erl and stuff so i know he'll have no prob buying, and he likes to show off to his mates that he's got the top shit going lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> spank you very much mate.....im glad postage was ok.....was abit para about that but like i said i just copied what was sent to me.....
> 
> glad ya liking the look of the buds mate, its a shame about the dry Imo its really robbed it of its true smell...she really is a stinkers....
> 
> ...


Yeah mine just arrived cheers mate, our post always comes mid afternoon, just about to go indulge now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

considering all u have invested in it is about £30 and some of ur time, id say 50 a g is a pretty healthy return mate especially as u say u have someone who will take it no worries, ur onto a winner there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

shawny meant to ask u m8 how long did it take for ur dog to come back the other day or did u have to go looking for it lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> considering all u have invested in it is about £30 and some of ur time, id say 50 a g is a pretty healthy return mate especially as u say u have someone who will take it no worries, ur onto a winner there


it's the packaging and transport that's a pain. bits of baking paper or mini jam jars. last lot of erl my gaffer was just cutting strips off the baking paper and bunging them in his joints.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the packaging and transport that's a pain. bits of baking paper or mini jam jars. last lot of erl my gaffer was just cutting strips off the baking paper and bunging them in his joints.


the yanks must have jars or summink you can buy to transport it.....its so popular over there....

i think £40 £50 a g would work, same price as shit coke! People are used to it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

aww fuk that glass stuff, thats the shit i whiteyeed on other weeek NOOOOOO lol was mangled for hours.

moving in morning cant wait, pain in the arse packing tho, fucking only small boxes left, bin bags it is, haha


never again

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/latest-news/top-stories/video-500-000-leeds-cannabis-farm-sniffed-out-1-6435104


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> shawny meant to ask u m8 how long did it take for ur dog to come back the other day or did u have to go looking for it lol?


Hahaha no the little cunt came back 10 mins later I'm gonna have to get a little camera for his back and see what he gets up to Lol the little shit


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 13, 2014)

Afternoon ladies. Will be a week in flower tomorrow jus another 7/8 to go &#55357;&#56849;
thats the pp at the back left, it won't stop going up! Lol it's even gone above the light... Don't want the others to stretch so iv jus let it go round the light lol. I was hoping not having as much direct light on it would slow it down but no such luck.
did you say it triples in height during flower gaz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha only another 7/8 to go I thought I was eager lol ...everything looking nice in there mate... well my seeds have popped up 2day bless em


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol i think the lems has killed rimmer


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 13, 2014)

Had to spray feed my little fuckers today as they still a touch heavy and look hungry as fuck even though it takes a couple of days to fully benefit from bump in feed.

Got some nice hairs on 2 cookies, 2 blue petrols and 1 firedog.

Need to top last 4 too.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Afternoon ladies. Will be a week in flower tomorrow jus another 7/8 to go &#128529;
> thats the pp at the back left, it won't stop going up! Lol it's even gone above the light... Don't want the others to stretch so iv jus let it go round the light lol. I was hoping not having as much direct light on it would slow it down but no such luck.
> did you say it triples in height during flower gaz?
> View attachment 2993306 View attachment 2993308



yeah mate the few i have grown so far have all pretty much tripled in size during the 1st cpl weeks of flower, 
any sign of the fairy 2day? if not it will defo be there 2morro mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

just picked up this little bad boy for £4, gonna use it for iso only


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Aye tidy wee pipe that gazza we haven't got any head shops round here anymore just shitty paki stalls on the market lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

same here mate, no head shops unless i go right into glasgow, its just a wee paki owned hardware store local to me, he sells bongs, pipes, grinders, skins, baggies and most smkin stuff, also does some wicked BB guns.


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah Shawny I'm counting down the minutes never mind the weeks lol.
@gaz, no not today mate. Shit, I can barley afford for them to double never mind triple lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

We used ton have a wicked one but now its turned into a tattoo parlor and just sells rizzla and roaches and a few other bits n bobs...my next glass purchase is gonna be off the net I think....need some shit to shmoke first lol its gone dry as a nuns round here this past week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeh our PP wont stop shooting up either, im gunna ut her in half, bit of extreme topping LMAO


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

lol what have i started, everyones gonna be growing big monster 5ft purple paralysis trees, try tying it down a bit and train the shit out of them


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2014)

stretch drama, my vanilla kush has just hit the light, its a fukin whale of a plant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

that's my dogs fighting in a bit Lol nothing causes a ruckess like a bit meat between em lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 13, 2014)

My dog wouldn't know what to do if another dog tried to eat her food. Well too old to be fucking about with bones now haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol bless her that's a feel sorry for me look right there lol ....mine just growl.at each other all night showing their teeth off lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha she fucking hates is when its cold. Life of luxury for a 14 year old. Snotty nose and all. Had off. lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol 14s a good age man think my bros staffy is 15 shows its got a good owner  Yeh one of mine is a reet faggot hates any bad weather rolls up in blankets and all sorts while the don't give a shit about anything Lol he's friggin wild


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol 14s a good age man think my bros staffy is 15 shows its got a good owner  Yeh one of mine is a reet faggot hates any bad weather rolls up in blankets and all sorts while the don't give a shit about anything Lol he's friggin wild


15's good too man. 14 for a fat fucker like her is good yeah man, she's proper tame, like goes for months on end with out barking or making a sound. 

We had her aunty before her (same breeder) and she was proper vocal, jumping up at the window and yelping for her dinner. Crazy shit man.

Dogs are ace. Cats are fucking shit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

It mad how different they are ain't it I love dogs personalitys one of mine he's like 1 of the kids always gifts be doin what their doing or where they are bless him...Yeh cats aunt he best are they I wouldn't mind me own but don't like other peoples


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Lol i think the lems has killed rimmer


lol nah had to go shopping n pick lil un up from nursery, nice bit of weed though an will be lovely with a bit of a cure, well done on the packaging as well mate, better than a few ive been sent over the last year or 2 lol


----------



## leepy (Feb 13, 2014)

hey up ppl hows you lot doin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

DON WHAT ARE YOU DOING BRUV!!! TO MUH OF THAT BHO ME THINKS


[video=youtube;v6OdFAF-OnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6OdFAF-OnE[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

AVVIN IT LARGE DONNY BOY ...........................AGAIN...LMAO




[video=youtube;_YW2Rwo5yXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YW2Rwo5yXw[/video]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha haha I've seen that fella on YouTube dancing in duck tape pants lmao he's a fookin nutcase man lmfao....Yeh i thought of don too.....oi oi lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha haha I've seen that fella on YouTube dancing in duck tape pants lmao he's a fookin nutcase man lmfao....Yeh in thought of don too.....oi oi lmao


it is don look says no in the name,,,!!!! LMAO

fucked man, all packed now, just a set of drawers 2 bedside cabinets and bed base to bring down, for mornig HOPEFULLY we aint got galeforce 564 and the moove be reet


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Oooh ahhhh Yeh Lol funny shit that man....sweet then bout done ain't ya mate its mad how much shit u pull out a house ain't it man...we left a bit a shit at our old house they charged us for it an all the fuckers....and charged me to take down all the nice fencing I put up because it wasn't I'm its original state even tho it looked 10x better


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oooh ahhhh Yeh Lol funny shit that man....sweet then bout done ain't ya mate its mad how much shit u pull out a house ain't it man...we left a bit a shit at our old house they charged us for it an all the fuckers....and charged me to take down all the nice fencing I put up because it wasn't I'm its original state even tho it looked 10x better


3 way exchaznge so no bovva for all that, PLUS neither of us 3 know eaither of wer wer going considering its a 3 way,,, anonymyty lol haha wikid so the chick coming ere dont know wer wer goin and we dont know wer the lass who is comning here is from nor do we know wer the lassy whos house wer taking dunno wer shes off, fuking confisng but gravy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeh that does sound confusing man Lol well at least your getting a new pad that's all that counts aint it man....just cooked the trotters fore dogs now time.to cook a.pigs head Lol fookin things mingin....caught the Mrs earlier trying to give it the dogs raw!!! She mad asked me what's up??? Women eh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie, can you throw up some pics of the 2Toke for chedz if you still got em mate?!


Aye sure.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Rocking a pair of brand new six shooters, 2 for less than £80 on ebay........bargain!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

plastic eeeek,

u can get the white metal ones for not much diffrence,

i have a 600 digi for sale/swap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry for the shit quality pics, I'm getting another camera soon.
All 6 weeks 12/12.

Anesthesia.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> plastic eeeek,
> 
> u can get the white metal ones for not much diffrence,
> 
> i have a 600 digi for sale/swap


These are better and more expensive than the metal ones.
They're not the cheap potted ones like what Don had that set on fire, these are 2 generations above those, vented and silent.
They cost about £65 each normally (my local sells em for £80) but there's a firm on ebay that have some short stock for shy of £40 each with delivery.

How much do you want for the digi?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Lookin good yorkstar have sprayed it? Looks shiny man...them ballasts look exactly the same as my old.ones they were maxibright I think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin good yorkstar have sprayed it? Looks shiny man...


No it's like that, proper shiny.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Ooohhhh shiny shiny lol....looks like its been sprayed with neem or sumthing....super healthy man thumbs up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> super healthy man thumbs up


Meh PH is off quite a bit and has been for 2 weeks or so and it's pissing me off, they're starting to dry up.

The Exo SCROG's are doing shite, I've just swapped the 400w out for a 600w.
6 weeks in and they're only just forming buds, something's a miss......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeh can see colouration in the leaves just thought it was cool temps pH canna be that bad mate she looks sound....hmmm funny ain't that with the exo man should be bulked out by now from what I've heard....could it be anything to do with the scrog?? Cant see why like or maybe the 400 just simply isn't enough for her?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2014/02/13/never-dry-a-soggy-ninebar-in-the-microwave-warns-waterford-lad/

dunno bowt the diji il have to investigate and see how much its worth, cant even remeeber the make, but im not a digital ballast fan so will be going, its euro sumthing or other silver long thing witha f an at one end, and no its not switachble


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Meh PH is off quite a bit and has been for 2 weeks or so and it's pissing me off, they're starting to dry up.
> 
> The Exo SCROG's are doing shite, I've just swapped the 400w out for a 600w.
> 6 weeks in and they're only just forming buds, something's a miss......


that's weird what state are the ;eaves in on the exo?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2014)

just bought some green crack beans...lovin the trainwreck grow from humbolts so thought ide try the gc hearing good yields and mangos.....nice if true


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Hahaha lmao @ Waterford whispers...tucking his tracksuit into his socks Pmsl....we got plenty a them round my way

@ zedd Yeh Humboldt's are pretty good ain't they...what's GC? Sorry I'm stoned lol...oh green crack sounds nice seen some good reviews on the old YouTube


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's weird what state are the ;eaves in on the exo?


They're healthy other than PH and it's cold at lights out.

Fuck knows, even with a 400w after 6 weeks I want some kind of action regardless of the strain, SCROG even more so I'd assume......


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh can see colouration in the leaves just thought it was cool temps pH canna be that bad mate she looks sound....hmmm funny ain't that with the exo man should be bulked out by now from what I've heard....could it be anything to do with the scrog?? Cant see why like or maybe the 400 just simply isn't enough for her?


yeah she loves the light mines under a kW with a 600 naked side light and she takes neat compost tea...normal dilution 3water to 1tea...and she loves cal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh can see colouration in the leaves


That's genetics with colder night temps helping, the Dog A doesn't have any colour.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Alright lads, what's happening? Fuckin workin 14 hour shifts this week plus 3 hours travelling so ain't been on much, finish this job up tomoro and then it's 2-3 days trimming for me.....has to be done tho. The job wer doin ATM once we finish the guy is puttin us on a free bar but I'm goina miss it cos I need to be stuck indoors trimming ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno bowt the diji il have to investigate and see how much its worth,


Let me know.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

thats exo n pyscho bout wk 3ish i think yman, something deffo amiss if buds only just forming at wk 6


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Fucking hell man 1.6k on your exo bitch must be a beast with all them super teas you keep force feeding em Lol I like the sound of it man shit must be peng a leng


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Dog S1 A.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> thats exo n pyscho bout wk 3ish i think yman, something deffo amiss if buds only just forming at wk 6


No shit, lol..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll get a photo up soon, it's silly (and not in a good way).


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> thats exo n pyscho bout wk 3ish i think yman, something deffo amiss if buds only just forming at wk 6


i find when doin a big bush of a plant with loadsa training they do take a bit longer to flower, with the exo and psychosis anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> i find when doin a big bush of a plant with loadsa training they do take a bit longer to flower, with the exo and psychosis anyway


longest ive vegged the exo n pyscho would prob be max 3 wks so wouldnt really know after that lol

heres some livers i had 2 that got some serious veg time 5 wk outdoor in the summer then a few wk indoor, but i didnt train em or nowt they done shit really.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> longest ive vegged the exo n pyscho would prob be max 3 wks so wouldnt really know after that lol
> 
> heres some livers i had 2 that got some serious veg time 5 wk outdoor in the summer then a few wk indoor, but i didnt train em or nowt they done shit really.


I definitly find that the psycho I've got in the DWC which was vegged longer definitly took a bit longer to flower right but it's still ready at 9.5 weeks for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Dog S1 B.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Like the look of that 1 yorkstar them buds look white with frost....all these plants on show I'm getting a twitch on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

i shouldnt have started my man on the livers, hes had nothing but yellowing and stress, fuckin TOTALLY forgot sambo telling me how tempremental they are, the quote" the burn at the sign of a nute bottle" still makes me chuckle,

taking load of exo cuts this weekend, so fuckit il run exo till i get a physco cut bak again, been a 8 weeker the exo will put sum money in the bank very qwikly,

but i do like my g13 PE







all paked ready to roll, im wankered, vally time


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

I gave a guy a lift to work today, then during the day we had a bit of an argument, the cunts about 10 years older than me and he squared up to me and says let's go outside......he then put his head against mine and I replied with a fuckin headbutt lol, he landed on his ass while I was stood above sayin fuck outside let's have it here ye cunt, needless to say he never got up and the foreman came over and told him to wise up. When I left work I left the fucker stranded about 50 mile from home.....fuck him, just thot I'd share that with ye's lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Like the look of that 1 yorkstar them buds look white with frost....


It's offensive as fuck that one, lol.

Stinks rotten acrid and drips with frost, even the stems are covered in frost, it's a shame I can't get some decent shots up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I gave a guy a lift to work today, then during the day we had a bit of an argument, the cunts about 10 years older than me and he squared up to me and says let's go outside......he then put his head against mine and I replied with a fuckin headbutt lol, he landed on his ass while I was stood above sayin fuck outside let's have it here ye cunt, needless to say he never got up and the foreman came over and told him to wise up. When I left work I left the fucker stranded about 50 mile from home.....fuck him, just thot I'd share that with ye's lmao



my negro!!! NOW THATS HOW U ROLL!!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i shouldnt have started my man on the livers, hes had nothing but yellowing and stress, fuckin TOTALLY forgot sambo telling me how tempremental they are, the quote" the burn at the sign of a nute bottle" still makes me chuckle,
> 
> taking load of exo cuts this weekend, so fuckit il run exo till i get a physco cut bak again, been a 8 weeker the exo will put sum money in the bank very qwikly,


Ive had no probs whatsoever with the livers, I could go and take a pic now and there's barely any yellows after nearly 2 weeks of ripen, plus I'm quite heavy on the nutes, maybe that's just how I roll


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

ive fucked up more livers than i care to remember some can have real trouble with her ice is right i certainly did.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my negro!!! NOW THATS HOW U ROLL!!!!


In about 12 years of workin on sites that's the first time I've been anyway violent, but it is probly the first time anyone's squared up to me like that too. Probly workin with him tomoro too if he comes in, fuckin dick used to be a boxer and still thinks he's hard, he's fuckin past it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ive had no probs whatsoever with the livers, I could go and take a pic now and there's barely any yellows after nearly 2 weeks of ripen, plus I'm quite heavy on the nutes, maybe that's just how I roll


haha these are still in veg, i havent actually hand hands or eyes on them since they arrived, so its kinda hard to diganose and sortout, all im awar eis yellow leaves and clawing of leaves but the min and max temps are like 28 on and 22 off, its in a loft so had to put a thermastatic heater in or it would drop to like 7,, but that keeps it at 22 lights off, think bit lower maybe? dunno, il sort em wen im started on monday


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> In about 12 years of workin on sites that's the first time I've been anyway violent, but it is probly the first time anyone's squared up to me like that too. Probly workin with him tomoro too if he comes in, fuckin dick used to be a boxer and still thinks he's hard, he's fuckin past it


shorely your aving breaky or chatting at least each day driving to work must be kinda getting along??? whys he get all in ya face for?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> ive fucked up more livers than i care to remember some can have real trouble with her ice is right i certainly did.


aye i started him on my methods and fucking TOTALLY forgot ur warning, now its just wat to do, il have a gander, maybe viable to take exo cuts and if they root start again with exo,dunno id really be wounded to throw em but for a 1st time grower i should NOT have started him with them, and now the purps are going up to the skies, and the exo and other exo are looking fine in the cfl veg box, so its nothing hes doing its wat i dident tell him to do, my bad, meh.



and hyrdoo lolll u ARD little bastard

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/west-dunbartonshire-council-install-40000-3143115

^^ fuking worlds gone mad


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> shorely your aving breaky or chatting at least each day driving to work must be kinda getting along??? whys he get all in ya face for?


Today was the only day we travelled together, the job wer on we are workin with about 10 other lads so I kinda just blanked him all day after that happened. He told me the compressed wernt workin, the cunt never plugged it in, I asked him was he fuckin stupid or what and he got in my face sayin are u bein fuckin smart do ye wanna go outside.....what happened happened, I can deal with it just won't be doin the cunt any favours. I can't see him lasting anyway


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 13, 2014)

evening all! can anyone give me a brand of synthetic nutes for dwc easily available to us UK residents. loads shit in the states but postage more than the fkn item...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

All livers...........


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Today was the only day we travelled together, the job wer on we are workin with about 10 other lads so I kinda just blanked him all day after that happened. He told me the compressed wernt workin, the cunt never plugged it in, I asked him was he fuckin stupid or what and he got in my face sayin are u bein fuckin smart do ye wanna go outside.....what happened happened, I can deal with it just won't be doin the cunt any favours. I can't see him lasting anyway


fair enough serves the twat right then, and your angry enough online at times fuck dealing with you onsite after 14hr days lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

All this bud porn man that's what its all about lads....loving it....dishing out headbutts aye hydro Lol I've seen some shit get heated on sites man its funny to watch man love it [email protected] yorkie did u take any puppies off of her?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

6 week Exo SCROG, smashing it!.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> yorkie did u take any puppies off of her?


Yeah just that one, I wish I would have kept one off the Anesthesia too now I've seen what it can do.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 6 week Exo SCROG, smashing it!.........
> 
> View attachment 2993693
> View attachment 2993694


i did tell u yorkie that when scroggin them plants it just ends up loadsa small buds....I don't think they do well when scrogged but well see when urs is done


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> All this bud porn man that's what its all about lads....loving it....dishing out headbutts aye hydro Lol I've seen some shit get heated on sites man its funny to watch man love it [email protected] yorkie did u take any puppies off of her?


Aye ur right shawny, everyone loved it lol, all tryin to get there word in and stir things up worse too lol, lucky I'm too wise to fall for that


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 6 week Exo SCROG, smashing it!.........
> 
> View attachment 2993693
> View attachment 2993694


what the fucks going on there then if that's 6wk flower lol I wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 13, 2014)

evening cunts .... loads of good looking bud porn ... yorkie that delay might be the cold on lights off .. im having the same problem now ... plants have looked like they got 2-3 weeks left for last 5 weeks !!! i think the cold is causing them to stress n slow the fuck down .. maybe yours doing the same ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah just that one, I wish I would have kept one off the Anesthesia too now I've seen what it can do.


Wounding maaaan....fookin ell see what u mean man they look like they been in flower about half the time that's mad.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeh ur in attick aint ya? cold as fuk up ther atm, we got one of those tiny oil heaters with a adjuster on,


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

in my experience real cold temps can be far worse than running hot, the cold sloooooooows shit down badly, not saying that's your prob but cold is deffo not good lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye ur right shawny, everyone loved it lol, all tryin to get there word in and stir things up worse too lol, lucky I'm too wise to fall for that


Haha Yeh blokes live a bit of action Jackson on site don't they lol ...I bet you felt shit hot about half hour after didn't ya or on the drive home having a reet laugh about it


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 13, 2014)

anyone lads? nutes for dwc that don't cost feckin hundreds in postage from the states?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> anyone lads? nutes for dwc that don't cost feckin hundreds in postage from the states?


vitalink max


righ lads valium, joint and bed for me, i wont have net for 2 weeks til it gets installed, i may be bale to message in the AM long as i dont sleep in


so take care guys catch ya in a few weeks, wih a grow nicely in veg


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 13, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> anyone lads? nutes for dwc that don't cost feckin hundreds in postage from the states?


dont you just use normal hydro nutes for dwc ??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

what bout ionic nutes they do hydro nutes cheap n they work well enough, don't know shit bout dwc tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Aye the Exo are in the loft and it is quite cold lights off, not stupid cold though as the lights are off during the day.

They don't look like anything is actually wrong with em just that they're fucking slow.

See what this 600w does to warm up the situation but I'm damn sure these won't be coming down in any 2-3 weeks!?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> anyone lads? nutes for dwc that don't cost feckin hundreds in postage from the states?


I use ionic nutes in my drip system and DWC and I do fine, buy 20 litre jars for about 50 quid


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> dont you just use normal hydro nutes for dwc ??


im pretty shore you do robP just normal hydro nutes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> its the lights of u need to deal with even insulated its a bitch ouyrs was made with inch thick ply stuff and lined with a tent and its still cold as fuk, get a minimum and high thermomenter then u will see how much it drops and gets too weneevr u go check
> 
> 
> use canna coco in rockwool no problems


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> vitalink max


cheers ice, I looked at em but weren't sure if they were synthetic. back to the bay I go......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

See bit ice tek it easeh Lol....can't u whack a little heater inthere yorkstar? Yeh I know fuck all about dwc too man never indulged in that game


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its the lights of u need to deal with even insulated its a bitch ouyrs was made with inch thick ply stuff and lined with a tent and its still cold as fuk, get a minimum and high thermomenter then u will see how much it drops and gets too weneevr u go check


Aye I think intake from the house rather than the loft is in order.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> can't u whack a little heater inthere yorkstar?


No I don't fancy it mate, no insulation underneath the roof,I'd glow up like a zebra crossing beacon.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

from every grow ive seen I think dwc is the way to get real good yields but haven't a fucking clue how it works etc really, netpot,airstone,sealed bucket is about my knowledge lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2014)

Bit to do before the morning.

Laters lads.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I use ionic nutes in my drip system and DWC and I do fine, buy 20 litre jars for about 50 quid


another I hadn't considered but have used a lot of their products in the past, first grow was with ionic grow n bloom. I been battling slime and was told to use ONLY synthetic nutes, totally non organic and I was struggling to determne which to get. I bought flora nova grow n bloom from states before I started only to be told its a common prob with slime..... 4 weeks in and half dead plant..

before, during and after treatment... h2o2 bath and fresh water, calmag and Orca since.... now I need to start feeding her.....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah think im gonna have a mix up of lems lemon, exo n kiefhash for a good nighter, will prob cough meself to sleep lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No I don't fancy it mate, no insulation underneath the roof,I'd glow up like a zebra crossing beacon.


Hahaha I get ya I've got a little heater tho and its just.nice and warm doesn't get hot no hotter than a 250 hps 



newuserlol said:


> from every grow ive seen I think dwc is the way to get real good yields but haven't a fucking clue how it works etc really, netpot,airstone,sealed bucket is about my knowledge lol


Yeh Lol all I know is you need buckets air stones and drippers? Lol that my Mrs this dinner time haha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> See bit ice tek it easeh Lol....can't u whack a little heater inthere yorkstar? Yeh I know fuck all about dwc too man never indulged in that game


beginning to wish I hadn't pal, these are the dwc plant's sisters.... in SOILESS MIX


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> another I hadn't considered but have used a lot of their products in the past, first grow was with ionic grow n bloom. I been battling slime and was told to use ONLY synthetic nutes, totally non organic and I was struggling to determne which to get. I bought flora nova grow n bloom from states before I started only to be told its a common prob with slime..... 4 weeks in and half dead plant..
> 
> before, during and after treatment... h2o2 bath and fresh water, calmag and Orca since.... now I need to start feeding her.....


I use only ionics grow bloom and boost and then sometimes ripen and can't see me changing anytime soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Aye bit of a difference there ain't they mate I'm too forgetful to do dwc I'd fuck it up in days man Lol guaranteed


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye bit of a difference there ain't they mate I'm too forgetful to do dwc I'd fuck it up in days man Lol guaranteed


I don't know what all the fuss is about, I fill the bucket up, use ionics nutes by the dose on the bottle or a little more and leave the bucket for 3-4 maybe even 5 days and do it again....that's it!!! I do ph when I fill it up but that's it, it piss easy if ye give it a go


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about, I fill the bucket up, use ionics nutes by the dose on the bottle or a little more and leave the bucket for 3-4 maybe even 5 days and do it again....that's it!!! I do ph when I fill it up but that's it, it piss easy if ye give it a go


think Ionic wins lol hope it does become that easy for me, have you ever have slime prob hydro? if so, you know how much it sucks lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about, I fill the bucket up, use ionics nutes by the dose on the bottle or a little more and leave the bucket for 3-4 maybe even 5 days and do it again....that's it!!! I do ph when I fill it up but that's it, it piss easy if ye give it a go


Hopefully should be in work imnthe next couple weeks and was thinking bout renting a mates flat aswell now dwcwould be perfect for that....but I.like to see plants being grown in soil or coco it just doesn't seem right them sitting in buckets with bubblers going Lol if I did tho I'd want full instructions off you cuz you seem like you got that shit dialled mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 13, 2014)

@sae email mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 13, 2014)

Fuck I broke my 1 rule no trimmin on a school night lol wanker ay I lmao!!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bosha 

Still a shit load to do haha


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> evening cunts .... loads of good looking bud porn ... yorkie that delay might be the cold on lights off .. im having the same problem now ... plants have looked like they got 2-3 weeks left for last 5 weeks !!! i think the cold is causing them to stress n slow the fuck down .. maybe yours doing the same ?


this does happen its happens to me and one peoples grows ive watched inc a 18000w grow....buds never recovered (he knew it was cold as plants closet to intake were worse effected.....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> think Ionic wins lol hope it does become that easy for me, have you ever have slime prob hydro? if so, you know how much it sucks lol


noooooooo firstly what type of slime do you have?? Does the res smell bad?? If so you have root rot (ph should also be dropping uncontrollably)....if not the bennies you are adding from the orca will create a slime on tubes etc this is normal and harmless.....now if you have root rot its because your res temps are too high (hardest part of hydro keeping res cold in a groom)....when temps are high water holds next to no air and roots rot, and the bennies die....(even though you see lots of bubbles)

if the slime is from flora nova its because its aimed at bein hydro organic, its too thick however for dwc clogs air stones and is a rite pain....

the only hydro organic nutes you can buy that mix up in the water very well is a brand called sugar peak.....you will need all 4 parts....but on reports ive read its the bollox....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about, I fill the bucket up, use ionics nutes by the dose on the bottle or a little more and leave the bucket for 3-4 maybe even 5 days and do it again....that's it!!! I do ph when I fill it up but that's it, it piss easy if ye give it a go


i used to be like this then i got back on being anal about ph making sure res was topped up etc and yields went up....just putting it out there....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> i did tell u yorkie that when scroggin them plants it just ends up loadsa small buds....I don't think they do well when scrogged but well see when urs is done


Fuck me yorkie mate they aint menna b lookin like that after 6vwks of flower as the lads av already sai your drop in temp at lights off av fucked em up mate these are 6wks flower bro
View attachment 2993860
Ya need to be sortin this out asap and tryin to salvage wot ya can mate you ll find ya need to revert back to veg and start afresh flower as you ll not be pullin fuck all but leaf from them bro gutted for ya but theres ya answers mate


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

Id love to run exo in dwc i rekon baseball bat buds would be well achieve able if it yields like you say....it looks like an indica in flower bud struc wise but with very sat leafs.....i have a g13 cheese seed and it says its exo x indica we shall see......


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

Exo fucking healthly happy plants there mate....thats some good growing ya wanker!


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 13, 2014)

Zedd i swear i saw you post saying you bought some green crack seeds.....so far reports on there blue dream are saying there are a few phenos similar to the real co obtainable from them seeds so if there gc is like the real co version you should love it.....funny thing is though ive done fair bit of reasearch on green crack (thought cracklems sounded cool lol) and as im sure you will see it grows exactly the same as the exo.....its strange that both the top commercial strains in the us and uk are identical except smell with the gc being mango flavered as you say.....if you grew an exo plant and a gcrack plant side by side they would be identical....

the real green crack co tell tale trait is that at the very end of its life it turns purple ....

sick med seeds was the first to make s1 seeds of greencrack (pickandmixseeds) and he also made psycho crack ( uk psychosis x usa green crack).....

seeds were only £5 a pop...they are instock every so often but go quickly......


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Zedd i swear i saw you post saying you bought some green crack seeds.....so far reports on there blue dream are saying there are a few phenos similar to the real co obtainable from them seeds so if there gc is like the real co version you should love it.....funny thing is though ive done fair bit of reasearch on green crack (thought cracklems sounded cool lol) and as im sure you will see it grows exactly the same as the exo.....its strange that both the top commercial strains in the us and uk are identical except smell with the gc being mango flavered as you say.....if you grew an exo plant and a gcrack plant side by side they would be identical....
> 
> the real green crack co tell tale trait is that at the very end of its life it turns purple ....
> 
> ...


I just got it for yield, I very much doubt its anything like exo tho but we shall see, I just need easy 10 ozers for th cash....good reviews means it will sell, ive stopped getting excited about cannabis tbh cant beat the clone onlies for percy but I fukin resent the effort and resources it takes to grow them for others when I can do seeds that yield and compost tea makes everything fat and waxy and im trying to get 1 key per month and im only half way there with the co s so need the fatties for the wonga


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I just got it for yield, I very much doubt its anything like exo tho but we shall see, I just need easy 10 ozers for th cash....good reviews means it will sell, ive stopped getting excited about cannabis tbh cant beat the clone onlies for percy but I fukin resent the effort and resources it takes to grow them for others when I can do seeds that yield and compost tea makes everything fat and waxy and im trying to get 1 key per month and im only half way there with the co s so need the fatties for the wonga


Effort???? Ya have saw me grows aint ya zed? Lol the hardest part is cuttin the cunts down and hand waterin the fuckers lmao ya should be hittin a keg a month piss easy with clone onlys if doin a perpetual a 2wk vegged clone of exo should pull ya anythin from 1.5 - 2.5oz 5x exo every wk and you ll piss a keg bro well it should!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Effort???? Ya have saw me grows aint ya zed? Lol the hardest part is cuttin the cunts down and hand waterin the fuckers lmao ya should be hittin a keg a month piss easy with clone onlys if doin a perpetual a 2wk vegged clone of exo should pull ya anythin from 1.5 - 2.5oz 5x exo every wk and you ll piss a keg bro well it should!!


mate im doin bttr than that at 4 oz off 2 week veg. but I wanna keep the numbers below 29 so I gotta do beans aswell, I can get 8 oz off a good bean in the same space and 10 or more with a 4 week veg......I did consider doing a mad exo 40 planter but tha missus aint impressed so back to beans with me cos


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

morning cunts, what we all up to 2day then? whos spoiling the misses for valentines day? im taking mine shopping for her last cpl things and getting my new trainers as a prezzie from her, then i have the fun of taking her for a driving lesson b4 we need to get the kids from school, the fucking joys, what a great husband i am she better bloody appreciate me lmao


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> noooooooo firstly what type of slime do you have?? Does the res smell bad?? If so you have root rot (ph should also be dropping uncontrollably)....if not the bennies you are adding from the orca will create a slime on tubes etc this is normal and harmless.....now if you have root rot its because your res temps are too high (hardest part of hydro keeping res cold in a groom)....when temps are high water holds next to no air and roots rot, and the bennies die....(even though you see lots of bubbles)
> 
> if the slime is from flora nova its because its aimed at bein hydro organic, its too thick however for dwc clogs air stones and is a rite pain....
> 
> the only hydro organic nutes you can buy that mix up in the water very well is a brand called sugar peak.....you will need all 4 parts....but on reports ive read its the bollox....


Orca seems to be the only thing thats clearing it up and keeping it away tbh. H2o2, milton sterilising fluid and even household bleach have failed to stop the twatting thing coming back. again, these are before and after treatment pics and what I use atm


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning cunts, what we all up to 2day then? whos spoiling the misses for valentines day? im taking mine shopping for her last cpl things and getting my new trainers as a prezzie from her, then i have the fun of taking her for a driving lesson b4 we need to get the kids from school, the fucking joys, what a great husband i am she better bloody appreciate me lmao


mines not into that whole jazz so I got her a scratch card..a 3 euro one n all!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning cunts, what we all up to 2day then? whos spoiling the misses for valentines day? im taking mine shopping for her last cpl things and getting my new trainers as a prezzie from her, then i have the fun of taking her for a driving lesson b4 we need to get the kids from school, the fucking joys, what a great husband i am she better bloody appreciate me lmao


fk me, still not got mine a card even.... bless her. I had mine at midnight on the dot too..... OOPS!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mines not into that whole jazz so I got her a scratch card..a 3 euro one n all!


u lucky cunt... mines already had a car, ornaments, cakes, shoes & is going out for more today lol, costs me a bloody fortune


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate im doin bttr than that at 4 oz off 2 week veg. but I wanna keep the numbers below 29 so I gotta do beans aswell, I can get 8 oz off a good bean in the same space and 10 or more with a 4 week veg......I did consider doing a mad exo 40 planter but tha missus aint impressed so back to beans with me cos


2wk veg 10 under a 600 1.5oz a plant ×10 a wk bang there is 15 oz a wk thats wot im aimin to do very soon fuck the trees lol! You end up with 100 mature plants and 10 in the prop fuck the misses haha she aint be sayin shit with 3k a wk comin into the house is her lmao u lot listen to ya girls to much for my liking lmao grow a bone and listen to ya heads we all in it for th money and percy smoke as ive said be4 zed from seed takes much longer than from a clone its all mathematical bro believe me I aint a newb to throwin the stuff out as I aint a toker just pure £££££ for me !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk me, still not got mine a card even.... bless her. I had mine at midnight on the dot too..... OOPS!!!



that sounds like me most years mate i forget all about it till she give me mine lol, this year cos i had just harvested i decided to spoil her for a change so been giving her gifts for the last 2 weeks almost almost at £900 for valentines day so she better be nice to me for a while at least now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u lucky cunt... mines already had a car, ornaments, cakes, shoes & is going out for more today lol, costs me a bloody fortune


see the problem is that you have probably always spoiled ur missus so now she expects it! Mine just got me a fecking card next year imma scratch the scratch card b4 hand n hand her the fecking penny lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 14, 2014)

I did the spoiling lark last year when I took her to the dam for the cannabis cup..... completely fucking forgot this year...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 14, 2014)

^^^^^^NOT for valentines day, it was in November pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

its debatable to whom that gift was intended for dr lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its debatable to whom that gift was intended for dr lol


my thoughts exactly lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning all, just woke up lol

@gary e-mail mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, just woke up lol
> 
> @gary e-mail mate


replied mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> replied mate


replied to your reply lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Can just picture U 2 on the phone "no you hang up"


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can just picture U 2 on the phone "no you hang up"


lol unlikely lmao, only ever spoken to 1 person from this site in the 5 years ive been on here n hes dead now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Any news on moggy/imcjayt/ghb/dura etc etc etc? people dropping like flies lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2014)

at chedz good on ya mate but I don't want those numbers...and family first mate its alrite sayin grow a bone but I know I need to be here to support them and we doin fine...each to there own but im gonna bust a k a month and keep it cat3


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sae check ur email mate I'm ready to go


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae check ur email mate I'm ready to go


already replied mate, lightning fingers me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

I ain't had any new emails in last 25 mins from u mate I just checked again


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at chedz good on ya mate but I don't want those numbers...and family first mate its alrite sayin grow a bone but I know I need to be here to support them and we doin fine...each to there own but im gonna bust a k a month and keep it cat3


My philosophy is get wot ya can as quick as ya can and stack it mate once your done yr done no 2 ways about it id rather be caught doin somethin worth while than somethin that just gets ya by! Remember greed wont get ya caught sloppiness will.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

@Yorkie one for you mate

[video=youtube;OevFU5E12V0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OevFU5E12V0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

you know it chedz.

you lot see silk road 2 has been hacked now.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I ain't had any new emails in last 25 mins from u mate I just checked again


got it now?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know it chedz.
> 
> you lot see silk road 2 has been hacked now.


no, got a link or more info?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

http://rt.com/usa/silk-road-hack-bitcoin-millions-947/

http://www.deepdotweb.com/2014/02/13/silk-road-2-hacked-bitcoins-stolen-unknown-amount/

its a load os shite imo and just another sheep/tormarket scam the admin done one after shit got too hot when the three mods where nicked last month, the sites just been running its self into the ground since and now they done the offski.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

@sae. For the last time today mate check ur email lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @sae. For the last time today mate check ur email lol


got it n replied mate, off to run lil un to nursery now so wont be around for bout n hour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://rt.com/usa/silk-road-hack-bitcoin-millions-947/
> 
> http://www.deepdotweb.com/2014/02/13/silk-road-2-hacked-bitcoins-stolen-unknown-amount/
> 
> its a load os shite imo and just another sheep/tormarket scam the admin done one after shit got too hot when the three mods where nicked last month, the sites just been running its self into the ground since and now they done the offski.


sounds about reet. thankfully all my stuff had been shipped


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know it chedz.
> 
> you lot see silk road 2 has been hacked now.


U know only the big bollocked bastards will agree ay donald funnily enough the misses emptied mine this mornin so fuck knows wots got into me lmao fuck that tho ive done well to get wot I have some aint so lucky I could happily put down me gli es now and say yow ya done good haha I do it solely for the love and money the 1st is the main reason tho as I aint short and neva will be lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds about reet. thankfully all my stuff had been shipped


was just a simple scam, they shut off auto finalize after the mods where nicked, shut off the resolution center so was impossible for anyone to really complain n be heard, a large % of buyers will never finalize and they just let that money build n build up then bam robbed it.

the first silkroad will take a long time to be replaced, since its been gone theres just been too many scam sites and that trust the first road had is gonna take a long time to get back, off to pandora or agora it is then lololol

http://www.deepdotweb.com/2013/10/28/updated-llist-of-hidden-marketplaces-tor-i2p/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

if i could kick the missus back to her mams i'd have rooms full it's the trade off i live with. can't complain too much really.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2014)

ha ha this is bs but worth a laugh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U8XARojnbM


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if i could kick the missus back to her mams i'd have rooms full it's the trade off i live with. can't complain too much really.


Lol the way I see it is she gets wot she wants wen she wants does nt av to work so does as she pleases which is exactly the same for me its not like its in the house so fuck it haha I dont av to work I choose to as the job is crackin and I love it some choose to sit at home and fair play to em but fuck that id be climbing the walls! Nothin like doin somethin you enjoy and gettin paid for it same as growin but like ya say its the risk which I quite enjoy haha I take risks at work everyday and buzz from it I dont need smoke o nowt to enjoy myself lol very rare you ll find me without a smile on me face as life is wot ya make it and im here to av a blast! Wen I was in nick I hit a low point for a few days but I thought fuck em they can lock me up and stop me doin as I want but they cant stop time boys can they fuck so get wot ya can wen ya can and make the most of wot you ve got! Ark at me showin the love of life ay I muhahahahha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha this is bs but worth a laugh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U8XARojnbM


Haha the giggles lol somethin I loved back in the day was the bollox all the lads in a room just laughin ya bollox off at 1 another used to get pollen by use and 1 joint would set ya off all the time same stuff day after day lol used to walk round with pulled stomach muscles the lot fuck knows wots we looked like to some1 straight headed like mongols more than likely haha


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 14, 2014)

Fairy's landed gaz  cheers mate, not gonna be smoking it till later but it smells quality pal. I'll give ya a smoke report later wen im baked lol. Nice stealth aswell.... top marks lool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Fairy's landed gaz  cheers mate, not gonna be smoking it till later but it smells quality pal. I'll give ya a smoke report later wen im baked lol. Nice stealth aswell.... top marks lool



No worries mate happy it arrived safely, It ain't much mate but will give u a taste lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

My missus has a pretty legit job on a very good pay grade, so it's a deffo no no in our place of residence, which suits us both fine, she doesnt know who I do it with, where, when, or anything! She just smokes away haha.

I much prefer to have the shit away man. As a percy grower, I do it cos i fucking love the whole art of seed to doob. What a journey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

keep the woman in your life happy and the rest falls into place!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> keep the woman in your life happy and the rest falls into place!


Fucking true man. Especially if she tokes like a mofo and has her head screwed on right. And tidy. 

Keeper.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

Easy boys we all shaggin tonight then Yeh?...what a shitty day its been today at cs..sweeping leaves up right next to a resivoir lmao talk about pissin in the wind....Ahh well just had a nice j and a cuppa time to relax now...


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys we all shaggin tonight then Yeh?...what a shitty day its been today at cs..sweeping leaves up right next to a resivoir lmao talk about pissin in the wind....Ahh well just had a nice j and a cuppa time to relax now...


Get a shag whenever I want to be honest mate. Been together 10 years and still quality.

Yeah I'm rolling a cookie doob and then making a brew


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

Aye same here man we been together nearly 10 year...most proberbly won't have it tonight went all action jackson on it yesterday and now I've got a sore bell end lol ...were just gonna get a nice takeaway and chill out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

so went out to pick my step daughter up today and when i left it was cold but sunny and dry, was away for just over an hour and come back to this


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye same here man we been together nearly 10 year...most proberbly won't have it tonight went all action jackson on it yesterday and now I've got a sore bell end lol ...were just gonna get a nice takeaway and chill out


I rocked the gfs world Wednesday mate n she's on the rag now (mental pic lads) so a few smokes for me n a few choc bars for her lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

Get the bitch on the implant. Fucks all days of the year.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol @ relax Yeh rock her world bro haha...my Mrs was on that implant thing and it turned into a raving mental bitch Lol its out now and alls good...mad his shit like fucks with their whoremoans lol

Shiiiit Gaz that's mad that mate get igloo making  oh and don't eat yellow snow lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol @ relax Yeh rock her world bro haha...my Mrs was on that implant thing and it turned into a raving mental bitch Lol its out now and alls good...mad his shit like fucks with their whoremoans lol
> 
> Shiiiit Gaz that's mad that mate get igloo making  oh and don't eat yellow snow lolol


tbh mate if I needed it id mount her blood n all n go fucking Rambo on her but were both working late tonight so well see how it goes but fuck me she's a right captain bring down when on the rag. Might have a sneaky valentines day power wank in the jacks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> tbh mate if I needed it id mount her blood n all n go fucking Rambo on her but were both working late tonight so well see how it goes but fuck me she's a right captain bring down when on the rag. Might have a sneaky valentines day power wank in the jacks.


Ooooh not into blood sports mate no no no Lol why don't ya treat ya right hand to some nail varnish and a bracelet lmao you might not know its you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ooooh not into blood sports mate no no no Lol why don't ya treat ya right hand to some nail varnish and a bracelet lmao you might not know its you


the trick is to sit on ir hand for a good half hour mate then ur set...never knew I could be so gentle lol
Ur not having good sex until U see blood mate lol
If ur into roleplay i suggest acting out the elevator scene from the shining..u know the one when the blood comes gushing out the elevator? Do it the first few days of her rag to get the full effect..propper sexy stuff lol get her to have her legs closed till U do a "Bing" sound n she opens her legs haha


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2014)

fuk me Baz where are u mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol prolapse ya nutter.....i bet baz is tied up on his bed with his legs splayed and his Mrs in control of a hammer drill dildo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

more likely he's bent over the local farmers gate getting rogered up the arse by an over friendly stallion while face deep in his misses muff, and the sheep dog is licking his balls,


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> more likely he's bent over the local farmers gate getting rogered up the arse by an over friendly stallion while face deep in his misses muff, and the sheep dog is licking his balls,


that sounds abit mild for baz on valentines lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

Haha haha had to get the sheepdog in there Lol....aye thinks that's about spot on Gaz lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> more likely he's bent over the local farmers gate getting rogered up the arse by an over friendly stallion while face deep in his misses muff, and the sheep dog is licking his balls,


classic baz lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

theres been a vendor about the darknet sites for a while now selling tesco clubcard vouchers, hes on agora at the min 20quid for a 100 in codes, he always starts them cheap then ends up half price, well worth some cheap shopping lol he use to print them out but now its just codes for the delivery site, i brought bout 5-600s worth when he was on silkroad1 every one worked without a prob, hes getting the same feedback now on agora.

i wonder how he gets em? and that they always work? same as all the carding fuck i wish i had half a brain and wasnt such a stonehead lol lots of the new darknet sites are selling full uk cc details for platinum cards etc with good feedback.

neway back to baz and his love of bestiality lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

Aye I noticed tesco stuff on sr aswell never had a proper.look at it tho tbf ....Yeh theres some clever folk out there ain't there... can make big money just sat behind a computer the cunts Lol we have to graft or risk going to the nick


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres been a vendor about the darknet sites for a while now selling tesco clubcard vouchers, hes on agora at the min 20quid for a 100 in codes, he always starts them cheap then ends up half price, well worth some cheap shopping lol he use to print them out but now its just codes for the delivery site, i brought bout 5-600s worth when he was on silkroad1 every one worked without a prob, hes getting the same feedback now on agora.
> 
> i wonder how he gets em? and that they always work? same as all the carding fuck i wish i had half a brain and wasnt such a stonehead lol lots of the new darknet sites are selling full uk cc details for platinum cards etc with good feedback.
> 
> neway back to baz and his love of bestiality lol


every little helps mate, how does the cc thing work?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I noticed tesco stuff on sr aswell never had a proper.look at it tho tbf ....Yeh theres some clever folk out there ain't there... can make big money just sat behind a computer the cunts Lol we have to graft or risk going to the nick


1 or 2 people stole 2.7million yday from silkroad2 with a 3month run scum and nowt but sitting on there arse typing into a keyboard lol sheep run for 3-4 months and they had something like 6million another same same scam, fuck i wished i had listened at school n done computer studys or some shit lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> every little helps mate, how does the cc thing work?


all details from a platinum card which i presume many will then clone to a card and draw cash, or have non descript delivery address for high value easy to sell items be delivered.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Fucking digging the club card points, fucker must be making a ton.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> all details from a platinum card which i presume many will then clone to a card and draw cash, or have non descript delivery address for high value easy to sell items be delivered.


yeah ive done the 2nd method many times mate and never had a hassle, not thru buying cc details tho, i used to have a way of getting the details myself and would just go on an internet buying spree, spent bout £10,000 in 2 weeks over 5 cards, 
also done my share of ebay scans, made over £5000 from there with no trouble and only a cpl days work typing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah ive done the 2nd method many times mate and never had a hassle, not thru buying cc details tho, i used to have a way of getting the details myself and would just go on an internet buying spree, spent bout £10,000 in 2 weeks over 5 cards,
> also done my share of ebay scans, made over £5000 from there with no trouble and only a cpl days work typing.


wait..how do U do an eBay scan?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah ive done the 2nd method many times mate and never had a hassle, not thru buying cc details tho, i used to have a way of getting the details myself and would just go on an internet buying spree, spent bout £10,000 in 2 weeks over 5 cards,
> also done my share of ebay scans, made over £5000 from there with no trouble and only a cpl days work typing.


yeah mate its easy to be done if you have the right connections i.e the address's n the credit details/access my sister use to work at house of fraser in central london, she was a lowly part of it but if you just got her a few details she could get you the store card for a fraction of the price, was years ago now they all ended up getting nicked tho.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah ive done the 2nd method many times mate and never had a hassle, not thru buying cc details tho, i used to have a way of getting the details myself and would just go on an internet buying spree, spent bout £10,000 in 2 weeks over 5 cards,
> also done my share of ebay scans, made over £5000 from there with no trouble and only a cpl days work typing.


If ya get time n can be botheredat some mate would be interested to hear more about both of those if ya fancy emailing me lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Feb 14, 2014)

Pmsl, I can't imagine all the kinky shit baz will be up to tonight lool.
just rolled a doob of that Exo gaz... Nailed it mate. Lovely taste, lovely smell, nicely dried, can't ask for any more lol. Ill light a pp up later.. Smells nicer than that hermied one I got from my mate! Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah copy n paste that one for me too gboy lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

spooningbadgers said:


> Pmsl, I can't imagine all the kinky shit baz will be up to tonight lool.
> just rolled a doob of that Exo gaz... Nailed it mate. Lovely taste, lovely smell, nicely dried, can't ask for any more lol. Ill light a pp up later.. Smells nicer than that hermied one I got from my mate! Lol


nice one mate glad u enjoyed it, was my 1st attempt with the exo think i'll get it better nxt time although i agree it was pretty decent this time. the PP is pretty nice mate has a lemony citrus smell but a slightly hazey taste imo.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If ya get time n can be botheredat some mate would be interested to hear more about both of those if ya fancy emailing me lol





rambo22 said:


> yeah copy n paste that one for me too gboy lolol



if one of u remind me 2morro at some point i will email u both with a short explanation, however unless u have similar contacts to myself then only the ebay one will be possible for you's.
already on the beers or i wud have done it 2nite lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate its easy to be done if you have the right connections i.e the address's n the credit details/access my sister use to work at house of fraser in central london, she was a lowly part of it but if you just got her a few details she could get you the store card for a fraction of the price, was years ago now they all ended up getting nicked tho.


this is soooooo old its unbelievable every paki in stepney does it.....for £20...you can buy what looks like a usb stick......it fits in between the card reader and the internet wire and records all details....pakis use em in there curry houses...most expensive vindaloo you'll ever have.....

some people are pros and slip them on when paying for something.....

works best on shops that use old card readers.. ..

if your into that....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> if one of u remind me 2morro at some point i will email u both with a short explanation, however unless u have similar contacts to myself then only the ebay one will be possible for you's.
> already on the beers or i wud have done it 2nite lol


most people doing what you are doing offer to buy you anything you want and you pay half price e.g £1000 lappy you pay a monkey......

if you are into these scams pop down to Bethnal and get the card reader and card printer £100 and you got thousands.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> most people doing what you are doing offer to buy you anything you want and you pay half price e.g £1000 lappy you pay a monkey......
> 
> if you are into these scams pop down to Bethnal and get the card reader and card printer £100 and you got thousands.....



who said anything bout selling anything, everything i bought was for me, the wife, or kids, kept everything i bought, at least for a while i did end up selling both monkey bikes i bought for myself lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Well i was gonna do a pic update but uploader is still fucked n only allowing single pics at a time n simply cant be arsed with the shit lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well i was gonna do a pic update but uploader is still fucked n only allowing single pics at a time n simply cant be arsed with the shit lol


have ya tried go advanced tab and then manage attachments sae? I put all pics up that way now, the uploader thing fucked...


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> have ya tried go advanced tab and then manage attachments sae? I put all pics up that way now, the uploader thing fucked...


yeah tried that an that will only allow me to upload 4 pics at a time n then even that crashes as they are uploading


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

is it just me or does agora seem abit more pricey than sr for the same things ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> is it just me or does agora seem abit more pricey than sr for the same things ?


couldnt tell ya mate not been on there, i know that Pandora was slightly more expensive than SR tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 14, 2014)

I was on Pandora the other night aswell as sr and euro supply's hash was cheaper on Pandora a good few quid aswell


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

fucking microwave dried weed for me again tonight !!! 

chedz you about bro ??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> fucking microwave dried weed for me again tonight !!!
> 
> chedz you about bro ??


lol at least you got some


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah but what im blasting in microwave is early and shit and its final yield im loosing innit LOL 

at least you get samples sent ya LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

How early is it? can understand if its days or a week early etc but really cant see the point of it when ppl pull stuff weeks early AND mocrowave dry it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

mate i got no idea how early it is , it should of been done by now imo but its 12/12 from seed and cold as fuck in the room lights out so its taking forever .... the microwaved shit mashes ya though , gives you a really good sativa high , its just short lived  ... needs must and im poorer than a 3rd world country at minute and cant even afford to buy a 10 bag


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

Sambo , you used any of the Vendors shops direct on tor before mate ???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> mate i got no idea how early it is , it should of been done by now imo but its 12/12 from seed and cold as fuck in the room lights out so its taking forever .... the microwaved shit mashes ya though , gives you a really good sativa high , its just short lived  ... needs must and im poorer than a 3rd world country at minute and cant even afford to buy a 10 bag


shhhit bid, sorry to hear that ill hit a bong for U...just for U!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> fucking microwave dried weed for me again tonight !!!
> 
> chedz you about bro ??





[email protected] said:


> shhhit bid, sorry to hear that ill hit a bong for U...just for U!


Yo wah ya sayin me brother from another mother?!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Any1 wanna blunt lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Any1 wanna blunt lol
> View attachment 2994823


Yeah fuck it why not lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yo wah ya sayin me brother from another mother?!


felt his pain over the lack of smoke ...all stoners have experienced this at some stage... Something U wouldn't understand U non stoner U!!!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> mate i got no idea how early it is , it should of been done by now imo but its 12/12 from seed and cold as fuck in the room lights out so its taking forever .... the microwaved shit mashes ya though , gives you a really good sativa high , its just short lived  ... needs must and im poorer than a 3rd world country at minute and cant even afford to buy a 10 bag


Will see what I can grab back in Wales next week man


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yo wah ya sayin me brother from another mother?!


clear ya inbox mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ha ha stoner or not I neva understood the reason to be addicted lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Will see what I can grab back in Wales next week man


nice man


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> nice man


Ya sayin fat man lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ha ha stoner or not I neva understood the reason to be addicted lmao


im addicted to weed mentally , without it i cant sleep at all , just lay in bed thinking of random shit all night getting fucked off n adjitated , when i smoke i just drift off n dont wake up for shit lol ... ive tried loads of sleeping tablets from docs but most make me ill n feel like shit , i told doc that weed workded best for me and he told me to keep using it then is theres no side affects n it helps then it helps lol ...


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

chedz pm sent man , nice pics , how much you pulled there n how many plants ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bro I cut the tops iff 4 slh and atleast 2oz a piece on the 4 reckon about the 12 mark could be more could be less haha I aint 1 for weighin wet ya kno dat lol smashed I am lads the misses took me sum mad indian Ib brum my days talk about give ya head a wobble lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thats 12oz of the toos rob and 2 a piece still on the 4 plants haha wot a gwarn lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2014)

nice bit of green there then man


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Eyeaneye lol were the fuck is sambo rambo wen ya wan him haha reginald I got the power hit me ya pussy hole haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lmao misses jus woke up sin me laughin said wah ya sayin! I told her 1 in the goo 2 in the poo lol nodded straight off haha charming


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 14, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Any1 wanna blunt lol
> View attachment 2994823


that's 3oz dry there all day long lol...if you don't smoke how can we compete lol.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> that's 3oz dry there all day long lol...if you don't smoke how can we compete lol.....


Lol 3oz muhahahhaha kid we knockin this shitout be4 ya knew how to turn ya lights on lmao lems the pepsi challenge is on de ron now take ya seat and get it on haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

fucking wanky thread not working again ffs,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

Just wasting posts to move the thread on a page, nothing to see here move along!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

jghbcjvkjfndcvjnsdjnv


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

cvjghvgvgjvhgvgvk


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sayin sae?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 14, 2014)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol 3oz muhahahhaha kid we knockin this shitout be4 ya knew how to turn ya lights on lmao lems the pepsi challenge is on de ron now take ya seat and get it on haha


well what you saying whose getting what i sent a couple samples a couple days ago.....you guna send same people??.....whats gwaning.....are we guna send each other (you don't smoke???)......

let me know soon though stocks are low...(but i am super high)....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2014)

Which reminds me rimmer anyone you know got a q today mate???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Morning bellends, just trimmed the psychosis in DWC last night, would have done a lot better if it got the light it needed but it was just squeezed in the side of the room, still get 3-4 off it I reckon

Up next is 4 livers trees lol, it'll prob take all day to trim them and then 4 exo for tomoro....goina be a long weekend


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 15, 2014)

Morning gay dicks how's it goin?.. shit you can see how she been searching for that light can't ya hydro surprised it hasn't toppled over with the weight Lol....still no roots but the bottom 2 leaves have gone all shitty so surely there gonna pop soon man


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Which reminds me rimmer anyone you know got a q today mate???


Funnily enough ive got a bit arriving today for a mate, will see if he wants to get rid of a Q of it to ya , may not have an answer for ya though till bout 1/2pm as he dont normally get up til then


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

bugger nearly forgot........morning reprobates


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

@Gary your Fairy just arrived cheers mate, outstanding packaging as normal mate well done


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

@lemon you about or ya disappeared?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @Gary your Fairy just arrived cheers mate, outstanding packaging as normal mate well done



nice one m8, was my 1st time sending as big a parcel so was careful to make sure it was well wrapped.

u shud enjoy the little bit of iso as wel mate im sure u will like it.

that filter of any use to u then? i also found the instructions for the fan i sent u the other week so chucked them in the box lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Funnily enough ive got a bit arriving today for a mate, will see if he wants to get rid of a Q of it to ya , may not have an answer for ya though till bout 1/2pm as he dont normally get up til then


yeah sweet mate let me know.....im having a proper lazy day..... Shemale me ill see it faster.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 15, 2014)

Fuckin proper mashed last night lads spewing me ring up at work while carryin tube is not a nice sight lol robbie pal gimme a call asap mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lemon kings robbie don and sambo I reckon lad still needs a few days to dry yet but yh man get it sent no bother lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> nice one m8, was my 1st time sending as big a parcel so was careful to make sure it was well wrapped.
> 
> u shud enjoy the little bit of iso as wel mate im sure u will like it.
> 
> that filter of any use to u then? i also found the instructions for the fan i sent u the other week so chucked them in the box lol


Yeah was all good mate only thing i would say for next time is to take all the big stalks out, trim it down to smaller nugs and then the buds in a bag will fit to any shape, i.e. a glass jar/jiffy bag etc as its easier to disguise

Yeah gonna leave the ISO until tomorrow as off out for a meal n drink with mates tonight an if i smoke too much i have no interest in alcohol an its been months since i went to the pub so am looking forward to a few nice pints of ale lol

Yeah the filter is perfect cheers mate, only need it til harvest time then im upgrading my 4" exhaust fan n filter to 5" stuff so i can get the temps down a bit n minimize smell ready for the summer months, temps are slightly higher than i would like em and the bearing in the 4" fan has suddenly got rather noisy over the last week or so either needs oiling or an upgrade anyway

Only 5-6 weeks left til harvest, cant fucking wait been far too long (3.5years since last harvest lol) , yellowing is still a problem though, gave em another dose of biobizz last night so hopefully they will start coming round soon


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yeah sweet mate let me know.....im having a proper lazy day..... Shemale me ill see it faster.....


Lemon e-mail mate


----------



## hashin (Feb 15, 2014)

just thought id say hi new to the forum nice to see theirs a place for the UK guys on here. first timer my self 1 week in


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2014)

hashin said:


> just thought id say hi new to the forum nice to see theirs a place for the UK guys on here. first timer my self 1 week in


hey mate, what kinda setup U got n what U growing?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2014)

so all moved now, buzzin its a brand new house, in a new city only thing is thers no cupboard big enough

so went up in the attick, open as fuk and huge, noticed ducting and looked behind me to a huge home extraction unit all wired up, and ducted in to every room of the house, so im thinking i could use that?

anyone with any expraince with these? ther using black ducting about a 2-3ft tall and 1.5 wide, even got my own power source up ther AND a playform for a tent straight up
just need to find a tent, i have AMPLE room for 3 tents and the bills are on quaterly,

fucking awsome, il show a pic later on o fthe usit, i have no net access and my phones at home as im at a pals,

anyone know what im on about tho?


also thers a water but outsite wat is a huge thing wat collects rain water? thats ideal for my plants? one of these thingy houses u know eco house


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeh man rain waters shaaand but I think pH is around 7.1 from what I can remember...glad the house is sweet mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 15, 2014)

skinny unbushy livers myestery SOLVED

only been veggin under a phillps master sonT pia plus, FUCKING RED PSEC BULB!!! i ordered MH from ebay 6 weeks ago and he didnet know obv he just put it in as i hadent seen it or them till today


DO NOT VEG UNDER SONT bulbs, it just does not work lol,, ordering 400 MH on monday.,., just guna stik a 600 dual spec in ther for now, get sum blue to them since they havent seen any since they have arrived,

i think that kinda aswers all the yellowing witing slow growing.steressing out looking isssues.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

pic update


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

........


----------



## hashin (Feb 15, 2014)

@[email protected] 
its a very very simply set up pretty poor to be honest its basically a swingtop bin with radiator reflector and fans cut in but im just growing 1 plant bit of an experiment for the first time (just moved into my own place) its nirvana short rider. using a 300w cfl dual spectrum trying to keep it simple.

i just enjoy growning stuff plus i havent smoked in a while due so having no were to get it (dont really know anyone here and non of my friends are smokers)


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 15, 2014)

hashin said:


> i just enjoy growning stuff plus i havent smoked in a while due so having no were to get it (dont really know anyone here and non of my friends are smokers)


I'm from the middle of nowhere in Wales and it's everywhere. You're not looking in the right places 

Good luck on the mini grow man


----------



## hashin (Feb 15, 2014)

> *I'm from the middle of nowhere in Wales and it's everywhere. You're not looking in the right places
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its probably everywhere here too i just need to figure out the best way to find out. im abut shit at talking to strangers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

they girls are looking lovely sae, 

sorry bout the stem mate, up here ppl prefer the buds as big as possible thats why i leave the big ones intact and dont chop them down to smaller nugs, i'll remember nxt time if im sending anything down to keep them small for ya. if there was much weight lost from the stem let me know and i'll send u the difference


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> they girls are looking lovely sae,
> 
> sorry bout the stem mate, up here ppl prefer the buds as big as possible thats why i leave the big ones intact and dont chop them down to smaller nugs, i'll remember nxt time if im sending anything down to keep them small for ya. if there was much weight lost from the stem let me know and i'll send u the difference


lol I wouldnt worry to much about it mate was just an observation for future packaging ideas lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 15, 2014)

Besides its already over the other side of London now anyways lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol I wouldnt worry to much about it mate was just an observation for future packaging ideas lol





Saerimmner said:


> Besides its already over the other side of London now anyways lmao


lol no worries mate, as long as its all good then.

just home from laser planet with the kids, gonna order a take away and have a chilled night with a few beer and a smoke


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

hashin said:


> its probably everywhere here too i just need to figure out the best way to find out. im abut shit at talking to strangers


you could always just use the darknet and the drug marketplace's to order your smoke in the mail.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol no worries mate, as long as its all good then.
> 
> just home from laser planet with the kids, gonna order a take away and have a chilled night with a few beer and a smoke


sorry rimmer i missed it....was it gazas exo.....

stalks??? Don't you chop all that out fuck seeds n stems.....

so chedz who are the judges??


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2014)

Mates cuz went mental at his mum, she wouldn't give him £3 to go out with so he caved her head in with a hammer......dark times.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sorry rimmer i missed it....was it gazas exo.....
> 
> stalks??? Don't you chop all that out fuck seeds n stems.....
> 
> so chedz who are the judges??


lol that exo is long gone mate, was some big bang that i sent away, and i dont chop the big main cola buds down to smaller nugs as up here ppl love it when they get huge big buds rather than a load of small ones (easier sell for me), so there is still some stem in the big buds

my nxt exo is due down in 2-3 weeks after checking my dates, not 4 like i thot the other day, u will be on my sample list this time mate but i want to try some of ur kings cut a well. get it sorted


----------



## zeddd (Feb 15, 2014)

evening boys just been outta town stuffin my face with steak chips and curly kale, fukin basements flooded and two of the circuits are down but the grow goes on but pls no more rain ive got a swimming pools worth under my feet, leccy was down last nite for 4 hours......cunting uk weather good job im bombed on livers ....turned out very strong and high...lovely


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol that exo is long gone mate, was some big bang that i sent away, and i dont chop the big main cola buds down to smaller nugs as up here ppl love it when they get huge big buds rather than a load of small ones (easier sell for me), so there is still some stem in the big buds
> 
> my nxt exo is due down in 2-3 weeks after checking my dates, not 4 like i thot the other day, u will be on my sample list this time mate but i want to try some of ur kings cut a well. get it sorted


how was the big bud was it big??....ive heard taste and stone aint very good....whats the flava....soz for the q,s.....

ill check ti see but email me a safe addy and ill get ya a slice...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 15, 2014)

been thinking about the rik simpson oil and it seems to me that altho it works it has to be The worst way to make a med, if u need some of the plant matter and the resin it would be better to juice fresh buds, failing that availability it would seem better to eat dried buds....maybe with some liquid co2 extraction products to up the potency....anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> how was the big bud was it big??....ive heard taste and stone aint very good....whats the flava....soz for the q,s.....
> 
> ill check ti see but email me a safe addy and ill get ya a slice...


u heard the taste and stone is no good on the exo lmao?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u heard the taste and stone is no good on the exo lmao?


Yh its fuckin gash zed absolutely shockin an hairy as fuck I like my buds dense hahahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 15, 2014)

Soz to hear about that zedd cunting weathers fucking loads a folk up ain't it hope shit don't get worse for ya....at.least you've got.your livers to comfort u aye

Lol @ exo been shit


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh its fuckin gash zed absolutely shockin an hairy as fuck I like my buds dense hahahah


aint worth a cup of cold piss chedz, its what noobs grow lmfao

aint very strong either, n not much smell......


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

http://agorabasakxmewww.onion/p/qDhm9lyqBj

1000 worth of codes for 150 a few quid to be earnt there.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> how was the big bud was it big??....ive heard taste and stone aint very good....whats the flava....soz for the q,s.....
> 
> ill check ti see but email me a safe addy and ill get ya a slice...


i didnt grow big bud u twat lol, i said i had big buds on my plants and left them intact rather than chopping to a smaller size


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

these fucking scots hay always on the scam, nicking stalk/stem weight now lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> these fucking scots hay always on the scam, nicking stalk/stem weight now lolol


lol never mate i wouldnt do such a thing, well not to u decent lads n here maybe closer to home i would, i even offered to send the difference in weight with stalks out cos im just a nice guy like that lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol never mate i wouldnt do such a thing, well not to u decent lads n here maybe closer to home i would, i even offered to send the difference in weight with stalks out cos im just a nice guy like that lmao


i know you did mate im just messing, its different stroke for folks n all that jazz i know folk in different areas who some like them big nugs then others moan like cunts cause of the stalk weight.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

i was selling oz's in 2 1/2 oz buds i even had some of the larger PP buds weighing in at over 20g dry, up here ppl were loving it, ive nothing left but a little personal now till i chop another exo and PP in 3 weeks and another 2 pp and an exo 3 weeks later, ive kept these ones a lot smaller tho as my last grow the height got out of control. and these will all be personal to last me till after i get back from holiday and started up again


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

ne one played that black flag assassins creed, fucking good game ill give it that. or that metro last light fucking annoys me tho keep running out of gas masks lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

no mate im still playing the old assassins creed revelations, and finally picked myself up cod ghosts yesterday gonna get onto that soon when the wife fucks off to bed


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no mate im still playing the old assassins creed revelations, and finally picked myself up cod ghosts yesterday gonna get onto that soon when the wife fucks off to bed


im playing that ghost at the min good single player, might even buy it for the onlineness. im pc.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

im on the xbox 360 still, refusing to get the xbox one till more games are out or they release a version with backwards compatibility so i can still play my 360 games on it.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im on the xbox 360 still, refusing to get the xbox one till more games are out or they release a version with backwards compatibility so i can still play my 360 games on it.


ive had so many ps3's n 360s but am seriously tempted again just for gta5.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 15, 2014)

Sambo ya fucker ill be pickin up some fire monday bro send ya fuckin addy will ya !! Look at the trichs on these fuckers lol crazy mad buds on slh gonna wait till friday till I cut rest off the 4 plants should av another couple oz on each of the 4 I reckon so 16-18oz not bad considerin the tops came off em a wk early but needed room and they were takin up aload of room

exo will be comin down next wk aswell and exo wk after and exo a wk after haha and so on lol happy dayz boys happy dayz


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo ya fucker ill be pickin up some fire monday bro send ya fuckin addy will ya !! Look at the trichs on these fuckers lol crazy mad buds on slh gonna wait till friday till I cut rest off the 4 plants should av another couple oz on each of the 4 I reckon so 16-18oz not bad considerin the tops came off em a wk early but needed room and they were takin up aload of room
> View attachment 2995786View attachment 2995787View attachment 2995789
> exo will be comin down next wk aswell and exo wk after and exo a wk after haha and so on lol happy dayz boys happy dayz
> View attachment 2995790View attachment 2995791View attachment 2995792View attachment 2995793View attachment 2995794



when u need my addy just ring/txt u got me num, but no fucking around with postage u can be sloppy lol not timage but keep that shit smell proof.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

but if we talking real ''fire'' then smell proff aint much off a prob lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 15, 2014)

that slh looks sweet mate, i'll be waiting patiently for my lil samp, lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 16, 2014)

morning morning

sites been offline for hours, i read somewhere that the recent shit with the site was caused by the like button feature thats why its gone.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> but if we talking real ''fire'' then smell proff aint much off a prob lolol


Thats the 1 ya mongol lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah this sites fucking falling apart!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 16, 2014)

A good mate of mine back home belled me while I was in work, just got off phone to him, he has some cheesey shit which he says he's never smelled anything like it. 

Will have a gander when Im back next week and grab a bit.

Cant wait to do some cookie samples in a couple of months man


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 16, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo ya fucker ill be pickin up some fire monday bro send ya fuckin addy will ya !! Look at the trichs on these fuckers lol crazy mad buds on slh gonna wait till friday till I cut rest off the 4 plants should av another couple oz on each of the 4 I reckon so 16-18oz not bad considerin the tops came off em a wk early but needed room and they were takin up aload of room
> View attachment 2995786View attachment 2995787View attachment 2995789
> exo will be comin down next wk aswell and exo wk after and exo a wk after haha and so on lol happy dayz boys happy dayz
> View attachment 2995790View attachment 2995791View attachment 2995792View attachment 2995793View attachment 2995794


hmmmmmmm post some more bud shots.....Interesting pheno.....and chuck some shots up of the plants just before death.....


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello all, had a real shit time last few days, been siting with a very close friend who had cancer.i left him at 6oclock yesterday , he was gasping for breath , there was nothing left of him 4st of bones !, any way, gave him a kiss & by the time I got home , I had a call he'd just died. Glad I got to say goodbye .cheers fellas.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hello all, had a real shit time last few days, been siting with a very close friend who had cancer.i left him at 6oclock yesterday , he was gasping for breath , there was nothing left of him 4st of bones !, any way, gave him a kiss & by the time I got home , I had a call he'd just died. Glad I got to say goodbye .cheers fellas.


Sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Morning fellas well afternoon...aye thats shit that baz mate but like u said at least u got to say goodbye to fella and share a few last words and that take it easy matey


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

On a lighter note I've just prepped a nice big beef stew man love it gonna have a j now and let it bubble away for a few hour.....bostin


----------



## zeddd (Feb 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hello all, had a real shit time last few days, been siting with a very close friend who had cancer.i left him at 6oclock yesterday , he was gasping for breath , there was nothing left of him 4st of bones !, any way, gave him a kiss & by the time I got home , I had a call he'd just died. Glad I got to say goodbye .cheers fellas.


sorry to hear that mate hope you've got summin to smoke?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hello all, had a real shit time last few days, been siting with a very close friend who had cancer.i left him at 6oclock yesterday , he was gasping for breath , there was nothing left of him 4st of bones !, any way, gave him a kiss & by the time I got home , I had a call he'd just died. Glad I got to say goodbye .cheers fellas.


bad one mate, at least he got to hang with the baz one last time.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 16, 2014)

fuck Baz thats shit m8, but like u said he was only 4st and withering away, at least now he aint suffering no more, take it easy bud and keep ya head up, better times to come for u im sure


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 16, 2014)

Fucking hell, harsh shit Baz.

At least you got to see him before man. 

No more sufferring for him at the very least


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

alright chaps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Well I've just landed a new job man fookin well happy...you know I'm.renting a flat in a couple of months


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

guess not lol


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

nice one buddy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheers man its a bout time I can't wait man mainly to get out he feckin house Lol


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

iv been same m8 i got made redundant 21st of dec done a cpl of wk here an there cash in hand but need something long term fast


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Aye its wank ain't it man especially when your used to working all the time...I'm just thinking of all the equipment i can buy and fill other peoples houses Lol it takes money to make money


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

pmsfl it dose that my mate i used have 7 g/rooms about 4yr ago aswell as my own bunker i worked full time an sorted the rooms out as wen i could an fuck me i blew some fucking cash lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Aye I'm taking a leaf out ta chedz book if your doing.something that will fuck u over if u yer caught...at least make it worth the trouble that's one thing I've learnt from being nicked lol


----------



## leepy (Feb 16, 2014)

its one of those m8 if its in someone eles gaff ya cant get caught they can you cant win win for you pal i used to supply everything lights plants system all they had to do was give me a bed room an forget about it for 12wks an for that i gave em 50/50 cut an i paid for all leccy an any repairs id caused lol
and to make the grow as simple as poss to care for i used to wall to wall visqueen and mass fill the room with 1500ltr compost 500ltr perlight 500ltr coco an 40plants fed from a 250ltr res only had to check these rooms once a wk to top up rez lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Lol Yeh I wouldn't want that to happen like but Yeh it kinder keeps u out ta things....sounds.like a nice set up u had man..fuck perlite tho me and that don't mix Lol perlite is my nemesis haha...that's it hoping there ain't gonna be any 600 watt grows from now on 1200 + all the way


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words, it knocked the shit out of me to be honest !. "On a lighter note" as some one once said, 7 weeks in exactly today. Will post up a few picks later. Thanks people.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bazoomer again.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bazoomer again.


You're a good man Shawny !


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys. Pretty new to the forum. I've done about 7-8 grows... Currently have a perpetual on the go at the minute... Just thought I'd say hi


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Swear Sundays I just don't wanna leave my bed :/ gotta run the hover around though coco all over the gaff from potting up. 1week left until I chop thank god.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 16, 2014)

flood waters rising stil ho hum glad its not my place, grow is still blazing away, got a fast pheno of trainwreck that will be worth revegging, lovely citrus smell too, the vanilla kush is truly a monster for 4 weeks veg, the psychos are nearly done and gone purple leave blush trimmed an exo saved my tangerine dreams from burn....love keeping them at the edge, and I got an exo bush which is lovin the tea and a livers bush under the 1kw......time for a cano sesh, well done on the job shawny like the big plans too


----------



## zeddd (Feb 16, 2014)

Jmcsupplies said:


> Hi guys. Pretty new to the forum. I've done about 7-8 grows... Currently have a perpetual on the go at the minute... Just thought I'd say hi


Hi man whats in the perp?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 16, 2014)

7 weeks today...................... ..fuck knows whats going on with pics, took me ages to get these up.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> flood waters rising stil ho hum glad its not my place, grow is still blazing away, got a fast pheno of trainwreck that will be worth revegging, lovely citrus smell too, the vanilla kush is truly a monster for 4 weeks veg, the psychos are nearly done and gone purple leave blush trimmed an exo saved my tangerine dreams from burn....love keeping them at the edge, and I got an exo bush which is lovin the tea and a livers bush under the 1kw......time for a cano sesh, well done on the job shawny like the big plans too


glad youre ok Z !


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Feb 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Hi man whats in the perp?


currently running some berry bomb and some pineapple chunks. I have some Barney's cheese and papaya veggin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheers baz and zedd....canna wait for me 1st payday man I'm tellin ya gotta make big.plans lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 16, 2014)

well done with the new job shawn, you'll have a good big grow on in no time now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Haha cheers Gaz yeh that's the intention mate Lol be nice to earn again and have the cash to do things man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 16, 2014)

Mail yorkstar


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 16, 2014)

nice one shawny , i started a new job last week , dont get paid till end of month though and gonna take me a few months to get all my shit straight n debts paid off but cant wait to have cash in the pocket again ! 

took those snips yesterday chedz so give em a week or so to root and ill fire them off 

next grow is gonna be perpetual for the foreseeable future , try n grow some trees lol , going to do 2 plants in / out every 2 weeks ... 10 plants in flower at a time , going to be giving plants 4-6 weeks veg time before they go into flower , gives me a chance to go through some diff seeds n clones ive been itching to try. 

still going to be running my breeding tent along side and ive got some seeded buds about to finish in next week or two of 2 new strains im working on (mazar x g13/hp88 and casey jones x g13/hp8 so looking forward to testing those pips out and selecting some fire for making F2's


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 16, 2014)

wow just saw this pic and had to share it with all you cookie lovers , this strain is gonna be coming out some time this year i think , its by Exotic genetics .... 

Thin mint Girl Scout Cook x Star Fighter F2 


looks absolutely fucking gorgeous if you ask me ... im deffo gonna be waiting for this one to drop


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Morning fuckerz, just back fro dropping the kids at school, time to chill with a fat J b4 i start the housework 

fuck me its been quiet in here last night, u all been recovering after a fucked up weekend? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

seen this on FB and it made me lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2014)

anybody want Pakistani call girls in Dubai....lmfao, mon morning and im chillin with the cano, morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

Morning bud, yeah I've seen that floating around the old SpaceBook seems legitimate doesn't it lol smoke a spliff fir me bud im down to my last 2 bongs then im stopping for a week or 2 till my tolerance drops back down.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning bud, yeah I've seen that floating around the old SpaceBook seems legitimate doesn't it lol smoke a spliff fir me bud im down to my last 2 bongs then im stopping for a week or 2 till my tolerance drops back down.


I stop vaping after breakfast for the same reason, that tolerance is a bitch, u gonna get a touch of the shakes mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I stop vaping after breakfast for the same reason, that tolerance is a bitch, u gonna get a touch of the shakes mate?


funnily enough another reason for me stopping for a little is so I can buy a digi volcano lol imma pussy out n buy some legal highs when im in town today so I can sleep tonight. Just out of curiousity how much does everyone smoke a day?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Something for when your indoors bored lmao
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=573619256065465


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

fuck me, dont know how u lot can do it, if i try go a day without a smoke i start getting stressed to fuck, get all fidgety and really crabbit, by the end of it the wife normally throws some smoke at me so she can get peace lol, i think in the last 4-5 years ive went no more than 10 days total without a smoke of some sort.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> funnily enough another reason for me stopping for a little is so I can buy a digi volcano lol imma pussy out n buy some legal highs when im in town today so I can sleep tonight. Just out of curiousity how much does everyone smoke a day?


I dont even smoke every day lol, mainly thru being skint n not being anle to afford it lol, but even when we do have some if its a day off or got nothing to do in which case we smoke all day, if ive got work or anything similar then we only really smoke when lil un goes to bed of an evening


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> funnily enough another reason for me stopping for a little is so I can buy a digi volcano lol imma pussy out n buy some legal highs when im in town today so I can sleep tonight. Just out of curiousity how much does everyone smoke a day?


on a good day if im flush with weed or cash i'll happily smoke my way thru an 8th - 5g in a day to myself, but if im skint or trying to spread out the smoke i got i can get by with 2g a day.

hwever if i have mates over for a night or whatever i can go thru a half to an oz in a night,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I dont even smoke every day lol, mainly thru being skint n not being anle to afford it lol, but even when we do have some if its a day off or got nothing to do in which case we smoke all day, if ive got work or anything similar then we only really smoke when lil un goes to bed of an evening


I only smoke after I get my workout done or after work but I smoke everyday otherwise I get like Gary said . When I was unemployed id smoke around 5gs a day but now with work n what not about 2-2.5 a day. I have to stop every few months for a bit, the high greatly improves,TOTALLY worth it.


Half oz! Fuck that mate id feel depressed if I smoked that much in one go, a half oz here is around 200 lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> funnily enough another reason for me stopping for a little is so I can buy a digi volcano lol imma pussy out n buy some legal highs when im in town today so I can sleep tonight. Just out of curiousity how much does everyone smoke a day?


5 g...everyday, easy in a cano, good choice btw get the original valve not the easy valve ...u will thank me......and it takes getting baked to the next level......blast it at 210, don't believe this vaping at 180 bs,,,,turn it up man and get the cbd


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 5 g...everyday, easy in a cano, good choice btw get the original valve not the easy valve ...u will thank me......and it takes getting baked to the next level......blast it at 210, don't believe this vaping at 180 bs,,,,turn it up man and get the cbd



wud u say the higher temps in the cano improve the stone? only time ive tried one was in the dam last december but the guy in coffeeshop set it up for me and said to leave it at 180 or it just wastes the bud, but tbh i was majorly disappointed with the buz i got from it, was vaping some blue pit the big buddah cheese as well, taste was good tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 5 g...everyday, easy in a cano, good choice btw get the original valve not the easy valve ...u will thank me......and it takes getting baked to the next level......blast it at 210, don't believe this vaping at 180 bs,,,,turn it up man and get the cbd


thanks zeddd, had decided on the solid valve already don't like the easy have n U get 3m of bag with the solid valve. I was gonna turn it up by 5-10c with each hit n decide on what I prefer but I'll definetly try your method.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Also, forgot to say @gary, tried that ISO last night, lovely stuff gets ya well baked, tasted very vanilla/cream soda`ish, half killed the missus lmao, top marks for that though mate and will definetely be something im trying meself at some point lol

Also i must admit, that after trying your ISO n Zedd`s bubble hash I could certainly be tempted away from traditional weed n joints etc an just smoke the extracts n concentrates if i could ever afford to lol, next up to try is Rambo`s kief hash lmao


----------



## where da weed (Feb 17, 2014)

some vanilla kush popcorn buds curing nicely


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

Gary, I was looking into making ISO come chop n I was looking at the iso u get off ebay...how long would a 1 ltr drum last you?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gary, I was looking into making ISO come chop n I was looking at the iso u get off ebay...how long would a 1 ltr drum last you?


1L wud only do u once or twice m8 if u are making a reasonable amount, i buy it in 5L bottles and its only £15 whereas a 1L is over £5,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also, forgot to say @gary, tried that ISO last night, lovely stuff gets ya well baked, tasted very vanilla/cream soda`ish, half killed the missus lmao, top marks for that though mate and will definetely be something im trying meself at some point lol
> 
> Also i must admit, that after trying your ISO n Zedd`s bubble hash I could certainly be tempted away from traditional weed n joints etc an just smoke the extracts n concentrates if i could ever afford to lol, next up to try is Rambo`s kief hash lmao


glad u enjoyed it m8, when i have a bit more i'll chuck a decent piece ur way rather than a bit for a cpl bongs. i told u it was quite strong lol my misses wont even try it she moans about the thickness of the smoke in the room when i smoke it lmao 
yeah im looking forward to trying a bit of this kiefhash myself


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 1L wud only do u once or twice m8 if u are making a reasonable amount, i buy it in 5L bottles and its only £15 whereas a 1L is over £5,


ill be looking to make a fair bit id say so 5ltr it is...thanks mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> glad u enjoyed it m8, when i have a bit more i'll chuck a decent piece ur way rather than a bit for a cpl bongs. i told u it was quite strong lol my misses wont even try it she moans about the thickness of the smoke in the room when i smoke it lmao
> yeah im looking forward to trying a bit of this kiefhash myself


Well if your sure you wouldnt mind mate that would be fantastic, but let me know before harvest(my harvest) if your gonna and then I can make a point of significantly increasing the size of the bit im sending you at harvest time to compensate/thank you/pay ya back etc, have already mentally added a very nice chunk on for your continued kindness over the last few weeks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ill be looking to make a fair bit id say so 5ltr it is...thanks mate.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251257851755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

here mate this is the one u want, a good supplier and quick nxt day courier delivery anywhere in uk, used this supplier a few times myself


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251257851755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> here mate this is the one u want, a good supplier and quick nxt day courier delivery anywhere in uk, used this supplier a few times myself


wow that guys cheaper then the other lad, question is does he deliver to Ireland lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if your sure you wouldnt mind mate that would be fantastic, but let me know before harvest(my harvest) if your gonna and then I can make a point of significantly increasing the size of the bit im sending you at harvest time to compensate/thank you/pay ya back etc, have already mentally added a very nice chunk on for your continued kindness over the last few weeks


ur welcome m8 i said before im always happy to help out if i can, not looking for anything back but if u do it will be received gratefully.
im gonna be making some more iso either 2morro or wednesday so will let u know then,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Also I potted the 2 BP up into 6.5L pots last night an they are now under the HPS all 2-3inches of em lmao, that now makes 6 in there:

2x QQxLivers 4.5-5wks flowering (9-10wk flowering i believe)
2x S.A.G.E. 4.5-5wks flowering (10.5-13wk flowering depending on pheno)
2x Blue Pit less than a week old 12/12 FS


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2014)

this pressed kief aint in the same league as iso or zedds bubble, i didnt even use bags to make it, smells n taste nice enough tho n is bloody strong, bit coughy tho for me anyways.

the pic with the 2 different kinds is zedds bubble next to another bit of pressed kief ages ago.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ur welcome m8 i said before im always happy to help out if i can, not looking for anything back but if u do it will be received gratefully.
> im gonna be making some more iso either 2morro or wednesday so will let u know then,


lol whether you are looking or not there is a very nice Fairy parcel planned for you come harvest time lol


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 7 weeks today......................View attachment 2996430 View attachment 2996436View attachment 2996436..fuck knows whats going on with pics, took me ages to get these up.


gotta ask when scrogging do you ever have to tie down some branches to the scrogg net? mates turned out to be close but not all exactly level compare to some of yous


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 17, 2014)

aint been asleep gonna stay awake and have an early one tonight but fuck me i feel like a junkie lol dont wanna leave the house feels like everyone can tell i aint slept and will stare at me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> this pressed kief aint in the same league as iso or zedds bubble, i didnt even use bags to make it, smells n taste nice enough tho n is bloody strong, bit coughy tho for me anyways.
> 
> the pic with the 2 different kinds is zedds bubble next to another bit of pressed kief ages ago.


still looks real nice kief mate, takes a lot to be on par with good iso or bubble tho dont it, i love bubble myself but not that great at making it myself thats why i stick to iso mainly, wouldnt mind trading some iso for bubble at some point tho.



Saerimmner said:


> lol whether you are looking or not there is a very nice Fairy parcel planned for you come harvest time lol



thanks very much m8 ur a good man


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> still looks real nice kief mate, takes a lot to be on par with good iso or bubble tho dont it, i love bubble myself but not that great at making it myself thats why i stick to iso mainly, wouldnt mind trading some iso for bubble at some point tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than welcome mate, dont expect kindness to go un-rewarded lol

Also when is it your off on holiday?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> More than welcome mate, dont expect kindness to go un-rewarded lol
> 
> Also when is it your off on holiday?


im not away till May,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2014)

So I decided to try a bit of oven dried 6 week 'Dog S1 B' (the frosty one) last night.

I tell you what, it knocked me out cold and I've woken up with a bit of a stone over...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im not away till May,


Ages away then lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I decided to try a bit of oven dried 6 week 'Dog S1 B' (the frosty one) last night.
> 
> I tell you what, it knocked me out cold and I've woken up with a bit of a stone over...........


Outstanding smoke ya reckon or have you not been smoking much recently?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2014)

Alright lads how's everyone doing today?
@lemon I don't really do pics mate, I'm gonna have a go soon but won't be for a while last time I tried adding a pic I ended up giving my laptop a little jab and broke casing and a fan inside lol
The ak's seem ok bit don't look to yield aswell as their Russian but ill know for sure in a couple of weeks about 10-12days til chop and a weeks dry, the sage n sour will chopped with the others whether they're ready or not 10wks on the dot for them, they're on the ripen now mate, I don't know who said they were big yielders but the two I've grown look identical and both are healthy and look to yield on the low end especially for the size of them. 

Gonna be a couple on here get a little sample off this run until I can say thank you properly off my next grow, I've come up short on this run due to the hermies so only have a light and a halfs worth which will have to go up for wages to see me through cash wise til the next run is done an I can get a decent pay day, gonna be a crappy pay day from this grow.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 17, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> gotta ask when scrogging do you ever have to tie down some branches to the scrogg net? mates turned out to be close but not all exactly level compare to some of yous


I'm not scrogging m8, I just string lines across for support, u can just tie were ever u want then along the lines.(I have solid walls , no good in a tent)


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 17, 2014)

is that exo done in 8weeks then guys? seen sweet seeds release some more fast versions and they are done in 7weeks. thing is though for the sake of an extra week course would rather be trying the exo. im all about that speed man lol kills me waiting. was thinking to do 3 plants of 3 different fast strains.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> is that exo done in 8weeks then guys? seen sweet seeds release some more fast versions and they are done in 7weeks. thing is though for the sake of an extra week course would rather be trying the exo. im all about that speed man lol kills me waiting. was thinking to do 3 plants of 3 different fast strains.


the exo is defo ready at 8 weeks, but will be slightly better at 9-9 and a half.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> is that exo done in 8weeks then guys? seen sweet seeds release some more fast versions and they are done in 7weeks. thing is though for the sake of an extra week course would rather be trying the exo. im all about that speed man lol kills me waiting. was thinking to do 3 plants of 3 different fast strains.


Can be chopped at 8 mate, many will have their opinions on when it's done properly, I've tried Rambos at 8wks a couple of times and I would considered more than sellable, I chopped mine last time at 8wks after crappy grow and it was considered as high grade, so my vote would be yes but I've only grown it twice mate so might e better off waiting to hear off some one who's grown it a few more times than I have


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2014)

the cano at 180 is missing a lot and gives a weak 5 buzz imo...thc everyones favourite overrated cannabinoid volatilises at about 175 (from memory best check google for real value) soits a bit like melting ice with a 5 deg C breeze....whack it up and feel the difference cos u can trip out on the strength also cbd has a higher vapour point and u want plenty cbd etc for the stone....the stonier molecules are heavier and need higher temps to vape them..sorta...


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 17, 2014)

What are the strains you were thinking of running alongside it mate? Other than early chop clone onlys I've never had anything chopped at 7wks I would consider sellable


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Outstanding smoke ya reckon or have you not been smoking much recently?


Outstanding so far I think but I'll let you know later when I've done this 2g ish that's in my tin.

It was late on last night and I was tired when I started smoking so I need another test on a clean slate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2014)

Aye Exo's done at 8 weeks unless you grow it in a cold loft like Yorkie then it'll be going on 15 weeks, lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 17, 2014)

What's happening lads..... What a fuckin weekend trimmin I had lol, 8 plants trimmed and one to do but I'm back at work now so ill have to do it at night, hopefully I'll hit the 40 oz mark, the livers def yielded better than the exo but we will see come the weigh in....fuck I've some cleaning and shut to do before I'm finished and ready for next run


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

*tumbleweed* lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2014)

it's this work thing getting in the way, 

stag do was a classic i've sacked off work completely and told the gaffer to do the same. my whole body hurts too much to think about anything other than the next bong and laying back down. i hit 11 out of 18 clay pigeons and am a beast on a quadbike. my eyes won't focus properly and my biggest worry is having to do every fucking dish in the house before the wife gets home. 

this bho crack is fucking me over canny good.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> *tumbleweed* lol


Any good ?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

Ninja tie em down and weave em scrog is not just growing branches through a screen.....thats a usa outdoor growing technique....

don 11/18 aint bad mucca we might have to get you down here on the firm for a few jobs with a shot like that lol.....

quad bikes are the fucking bollox mate.....naturally not much chance to do above in city.very fun......

don ill be pming you tomoz.....stay alert lol


----------



## leepy (Feb 17, 2014)

hey up chaps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> don 11/18 aint bad mucca we might have to get you down here on the firm for a few jobs with a shot like that lol.....
> quad bikes are the fucking bollox mate.....naturally not much chance to do above in city.very fun......
> don ill be pming you tomoz.....stay alert lol


it was funny as, they gave the crash course on how to use a shotgun. took seconds. i loved the 3 shot repeater. the quads were class, it was rainy as fuck the insides of the crash helmets visors were thick with mud when we got em on.

i'll get them ready to fly


----------



## greeni (Feb 17, 2014)

im paying £10 a gram for sum nice cheese thats why i'm getting a grow on the go,expensive


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2014)

greeni said:


> im paying £10 a gram for sum nice cheese thats why i'm getting a grow on the go,expensive


your doin well that's cheap for good exo, I sell one oz out at 300 and another thread member even more....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 17, 2014)

i sell oz's at 180 - 200 tops ... dont see point in ripping folk off .... pisses me off having to buy super expensive weed and if im selling it at expensive prices i guess that would make me a hypocrite


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2014)

Alright slags what's crackin...I'm fooked man first day of work in months Lol...new tent should be arriving 2morro or wed hopefully I'll have roots by then Lol seeds are doing ok in need of a big 6 hunny tho I tell ye...who can sort me a cut just if things don't go well....all of a sudden over 2 days one of the cuts has just gone all sick looking for some reason it was just the bottom leaves come home 2day and its the whole thing man???


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Any good ?


Well smells n smokes stronger than the stuff on sale in my area lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm a couple of weeks from taking cookie cuts I reckon, then I'll start to pass em


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

Bizzle if you cant get any i can chuck some kings cut your way...offers there....

1st q whose selling exo cheap

2nd who wants to sell me a cut.....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i sell oz's at 180 - 200 tops ... dont see point in ripping folk off .... pisses me off having to buy super expensive weed and if im selling it at expensive prices i guess that would make me a hypocrite


160-180 round here, 250 back home, they get 400 back off it!, unless it's to the old timers up in the hills, I do them at what they do me, 60-70. Different rules for them lot though.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Bizzle if you cant get any i can chuck some kings cut your way...offers there....
> 
> 1st q whose selling exo cheap
> 
> 2nd who wants to sell me a cut.....


Can't help for a few weeks m8, but ile be takeing exo, livers & psyco cuts then.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm a couple of weeks from taking cookie cuts I reckon, then I'll start to pass em


aint cookies a bitch to grow?? And has low yield, and huge internode spacing....and to top it off stretches like a cunt??.....bet it fucking tastes good though n knocks you out like tyson.......


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> aint cookies a bitch to grow?? And has low yield, and huge internode spacing....and to top it off stretches like a cunt??.....bet it fucking tastes good though n knocks you out like tyson.......


everything you said is true. it almost hurts (the yield) but all that pain melts the second you blaze one up


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Can't help for a few weeks m8, but ile be takeing exo, livers & psyco cuts then.


ok cool man let me know, i got space....thanks.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2014)

..........Ey up.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

Ganjalee said:


> everything you said is true. it almost hurts (the yield) but all that pain melts the second you blaze one up


you know it man Mary Jane is a typical woman, if you want the best outta her you gotsta put a little work in......


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok gang, it's a stupid fucking question, but it's my first grow with the livers & psyco, when I had em off our man, I mixed the pegs up , any way , I think I got em sussed, there jammed in amongst exo so can't get right into em, ok, the one I think is livers, not so much bud as the psyco, psyco more cheese smell & not as fruity as livers, would I be correct ?, they don't look too dissimilar , but hey, if I'm not sure , I'm not sure !, be albe to tell in a few weeks when I smoke it lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> aint cookies a bitch to grow?? And has low yield, and huge internode spacing....and to top it off stretches like a cunt??.....bet it fucking tastes good though n knocks you out like tyson.......


I've been smoking it every day since new year. It doesnt get old, especially with a couple of phenos. nothing like it. Eveything you said is true. it's 100% percy one. But well worth it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'm a couple of weeks from taking cookie cuts I reckon, then I'll start to pass em





Lemon king said:


> Bizzle if you cant get any i can chuck some kings cut your way...offers there....
> 
> 1st q whose selling exo cheap
> 
> 2nd who wants to sell me a cut.....



Sweet lads nice 1 both them sound nice man I'll be happy to sort something out with ya.. I say u never know I might be alright soon I hope so anyway I need the exo man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I've been smoking it every day since new year. It doesnt get old, especially with a couple of phenos. nothing like it. Eveything you said is true. it's 100% percy one. But well worth it.


Out of interest what has been your growing style with it, do you top or veg for a certain amount of time etc n what kind of yield have you been getting from it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

We'll my growing has came to an abrupt premature halt today, nothing else happening here till end of summer now, and I'm lucky to be sitting here typing this now, those of u that have ma number or email and wanna know what I'm on about just give me a shout. 

Anyway lads how are u all doing tonight?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2014)

Easy Gaz man hope all ok mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy Gaz man hope all ok mate



shud be all fine mate jst a bit gutted thats all, will watsapp u m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> We'll my growing has came to an abrupt premature halt today, nothing else happening here till end of summer now, and I'm lucky to be sitting here typing this now, those of u that have ma number or email and wanna know what I'm on about just give me a shout.
> 
> Anyway lads how are u all doing tonight?


Shit not good, fancy chucking me n email when ya get a sec n let us know whats been going on? It will remain private of course


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope so mate... already sent u 1 before I came on here but it hasn't delivered?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

@hg email m8
@sae no worries will do it now mate
@bizzle i got it mate and ive replied


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @hg email m8
> @sae no worries will do it now mate
> @bizzle i got it mate and ive replied


hope U n family are good buddy!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hope U n family are good buddy!


All good mate just precautionary measures,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @hg email m8
> @sae no worries will do it now mate
> @bizzle i got it mate and ive replied


replied mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

@gary important e-mail mate


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmmmmm everything ok Gaza??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @gary important e-mail mate


Nice one mate I've replied,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Hmmmmm everything ok Gaza??


Yeah alls sound mate. If my new plan goes well tomorrow things could be looking even better. But still no grow for me here in the foreseeable future


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

E-mail @gary


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah alls sound mate. If my new plan goes well tomorrow things could be looking even better. But still no grow for me here in the foreseeable future


in that case good luck


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2014)

@Rambo you still up n about at all?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

Has every one been abducted by aliens ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Has every one been abducted by aliens ?


Nah they are all just getting old n turning into lightweights, cup of horlicks and in bed for 9pm lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nah they are all just getting old n turning into lightweights, cup of horlicks and in bed for 9pm lmao


Lol, thought it was something I said, or grown !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

Or is it grew ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Or is it grew ?


Depends if its before or after you have had a joint lmao, before a joint its "I grew" after a joint its " what was I saying? Ooooh bacon"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

Morning you protestant cunts! Im officially out of smoke  in this day and age ud think basic necessities like being stoned 24/7 could be met but noooo , first world problem lads, those little black babies dunno how hard we have it (think I've offended enough ppl with that)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

Lads its a lovely day here...might go down the park n shout at the joggers " you cant run away from your problems"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Or is it grew ?


pretty sure its growd...i growd a flower.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning you protestant cunts! Im officially out of smoke  in this day and age ud think basic necessities like being stoned 24/7 could be met but noooo , first world problem lads, those little black babies dunno how hard we have it (think I've offended enough ppl with that)


Are you another of the ones that cant go a day without it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Are you another of the ones that cant go a day without it?


yes lol but I only wake n bake once a week otherwise its after I workout. The way I justify it is that U can go shopping or you can get more stoned then a slutty Muslim n go shopping...which sounds more fun? ...n b4 U say anything about shopping when stoned ur suppose to go shopping stoned, if they didn't want U stoned they wouldn't give free samples down every fucking Isle...


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Depends if its before or after you have had a joint lmao, before a joint its "I grew" after a joint its " what was I saying? Ooooh bacon"


Lmao, 4 boiled eggs on toast for me !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

morning cunts, just had a nice little parcel from the fairy this morning, so happy days chilling with a fat exo J and the xbox on, and today i aint fucking answering the door to no one


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> morning cunts, just had a nice little parcel from the fairy this morning, so happy days chilling with a fat exo J and the xbox on, and today i aint fucking answering the door to no one


Yeah probably a good idea lol.......on a different note though dont you have an appointment to sort today lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2014)

i was like that yesterday missus went mad that I hadn't been and bought milk n tea bags. hahah i had a dab of wax and put a film on. telt her to microwave her tea and get out my face.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was like that yesterday missus went mad that I hadn't been and bought milk n tea bags. hahah i had a dab of wax and put a film on. telt her to microwave her tea and get out my face.


ur gone mad for the dabs don lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur gone mad for the dabs don lol


After tasting both Bubble hash and ISO in the last year I can honestly see why people switch lol, if i had the money or the facilities to only smoke extracts/concentrates then i would as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah probably a good idea lol.......on a different note though dont you have an appointment to sort today lol?


already been on to my guy bout that mate, but he's busy with work till lunch time so gonna call me back then to arrange something. was 1st thing i did after dropping kids at school this morning


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> already been on to my guy bout that mate, but he's busy with work till lunch time so gonna call me back then to arrange something. was 1st thing i did after dropping kids at school this morning


Cool, fingers crossed for ya mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> After tasting both Bubble hash and ISO in the last year I can honestly see why people switch lol, if i had the money or the facilities to only smoke extracts/concentrates then i would as well


thats it m8 u cant beat the concentrates, i love the bubble hash but shit at making it, plus iso is ready much quicker and im an impatient cunt at times, well mst of the time actually lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

Right popping into town for gardening supplies lol, bk in a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> After tasting both Bubble hash and ISO in the last year I can honestly see why people switch lol, if i had the money or the facilities to only smoke extracts/concentrates then i would as well


slippery slope tolerance wise mind


Garybhoy11 said:


> thats it m8 u cant beat the concentrates, i love the bubble hash but shit at making it, plus iso is ready much quicker and im an impatient cunt at times, well mst of the time actually lol


bubble beats iso hands dowqn bho is a hard call!


[email protected] said:


> ur gone mad for the dabs don lol


not quite, i couldn't do it FT


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning you protestant cunts! Im officially out of smoke  in this day and age ud think basic necessities like being stoned 24/7 could be met but noooo , first world problem lads, those little black babies dunno how hard we have it (think I've offended enough ppl with that)


it is gutting for all when u run out of smoke cos I personally don't have the energy to raise all that money for Africans and its them who suffer..........and im a Tibetan bhuddist/muslim/jain so gtf u spud muncher lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2014)

lemon check your emails man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

@rambo e-mail


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 18, 2014)

Ne Grower PM M3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 18, 2014)

Easy lads how do? ...yorkie has fairy landed?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 18, 2014)

Don email
rambo email

now doing res change so be busy foe next hour


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

Evening all, how we doing tonight?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm good gaz, u? Just sittin here bouta watch the football and smoke a few


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

Evening gary, any joy with that thing today?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 18, 2014)

@don try n get to that shemale before the morning....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

All gd hg mate same here just watchin the barca game,

Yeah sae spoke to him but not much good still need to pay the fine or its gonna be more hassle than its worth.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> All gd hg mate same here just watchin the barca game,
> 
> Yeah sae spoke to him but not much good still need to pay the fine or its gonna be more hassle than its worth.


Bugger, was hoping he woulda found a different way to deal with it for ya lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gary, I was looking into making ISO come chop n I was looking at the iso u get off ebay...how long would a 1 ltr drum last you?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5000ML-5-LITRES-5L-Isopropanol-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-99-5-PURE-/221289631021?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3385e3cd2d

works great dude


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 18, 2014)

that'll do about 5oz of material 1L an oz (I use roughly)


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

howdy peeps

threads been abit dead hay.

been playing quite a bit of that assassins black flag recently fucking good game, and that metro last light but keep fucking running out of gas masks doing me nut in lol see man city done well lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> that'll do about 5oz of material 1L an oz (I use roughly)


thanks for that mate I've my eye on em now all I have to do is wait 7weeks till chop..no wait, 6weeks 6 days lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for that mate I've my eye on em now all I have to do is wait 7weeks till chop..no wait, 6weeks 6 days lol


. . . 9 minutes 4 seconds . . .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy peeps
> 
> threads been abit dead hay.
> 
> been playing quite a bit of that assassins black flag recently fucking good game, and that metro last light but keep fucking running out of gas masks doing me nut in lol see man city done well lol


Evening Ram, gone to pot in ere m8, just waitin 4 god now . . Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Ram, gone to pot in ere m8, just waitin 4 god now . . Lol


yeah i read bout sum bad shit going on sorry to hear that baz.

im not too sad mate been busy which isnt me lol and just the usual depressing shit going on in life lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah i read bout sum bad shit going on sorry to hear that baz.
> 
> im not too sad mate been busy which isnt me lol and just the usual depressing shit going on in life lol


Aint It a reet cunt when that happens ! Lol, I was thinking of u today, was asked if I could take a big bag of pills , the ones my friend was avin for his cancer, to hand in at chemist. My sister got there b4 me & took em. U could av forgot a few days with them m8 ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2014)

Bbc1 now , cops


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 18, 2014)

Fuck me I day wanna come on here to this bollox wots with all the depression bollox lately lmao zed ya package will be with ya shortly bro all sealed up and ready for posty tomoz I hope ya like unwrapping shit lol


Had to do abit of supercropping to get the bastard undervthe other pot so will be springing wen ya get the fucker open haha 

Me boy is outta hossy and is being his usaul self being cheeky so all is good on fam life fuckin work is doin me nut in so ill av pull me knob out to please the fat cats at work 

And finally rob and donald ill put that in pist tomoz with zeds!! Ic3 suck me dirty toe no got ya addy so ill sort ya cut out and smoke wen ya get to me ya gammy footed prick lol 
Sambo senf me addy tomoz ill get ya some proper by wkend hopefully mate !! And no u nosey bastards we ay on about coke hahaha 

Time for some time with me mate...


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Aint It a reet cunt when that happens ! Lol, I was thinking of u today, was asked if I could take a big bag of pills , the ones my friend was avin for his cancer, to hand in at chemist. My sister got there b4 me & took em. U could av forgot a few days with them m8 ! Lol


Fuck me baz sorry to hear about ya pal aswell mate I suppose the maker really need him up there else he would nt of called bro hope ya man has the biggest send off ya can give him fam !! Let me know if ya need a smoke summet can be arranged bro.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 18, 2014)

Few pics of exo 
 
Some I tell me its not only me that gets a bit of blood in the old man wen ya see exo like that in the last picture ????


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Exo do you actually own a monkey lol?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2014)

the monkey is class.....always wanted one as a boy but was told theyd grow up and rip me arms off.......parents eh


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

Not a happy lad this morning, had to rip cupboard apart yesterday to change filter n move things around etc, had a mate help me an now find out this morning hes obviously been fucking round with plugs an shit as light has been on all night, extractor is completely unplugged n not been on since yesterday an also all the clip on fans have been put on the timer instead of the light ffs

Plants have now had 1 period of 20hrs light instead of 12 so gonna leave the lights off til tomorrow n try n compensate abit n hope it dont fuck everything up


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 19, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Exo do you actually own a monkey lol?


yh mate funny little fucker he is aswell mate 



zeddd said:


> the monkey is class.....always wanted one as a boy but was told theyd grow up and rip me arms off.......parents eh


lmao rip ya arm off haha wot did ya want a chimpanzee zed lol he is a good chilin companion especially wen ive had a shit day!



Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


Mornin sae wots on the agenda today mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> yh mate funny little fucker he is aswell mate
> 
> 
> lmao rip ya arm off haha wot did ya want a chimpanzee zed lol he is a good chilin companion especially wen ive had a shit day!
> ...


Was gonna get in the cupboard n tidy up a bit but mate i had help me yesterday with sorting some shit out has fucked around with all the plugs n now light has been on all night n extractor n fans been off so now gotta give it dark til tomorrow to try n make sure the cunts dont hermie ffs


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not a happy lad this morning, had to rip cupboard apart yesterday to change filter n move things around etc, had a mate help me an now find out this morning hes obviously been fucking round with plugs an shit as light has been on all night, extractor is completely unplugged n not been on since yesterday an also all the clip on fans have been put on the timer instead of the light ffs
> 
> Plants have now had 1 period of 20hrs light instead of 12 so gonna leave the lights off til tomorrow n try n compensate abit n hope it dont fuck everything up


Ya should be alright mate not had any trouble with shit like plants avin more hrs than they should have so dont worry yaself id be more worried if I was in yorkies situ were is the man anyway??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ya should be alright mate not had any trouble with shit like plants avin more hrs than they should have so dont worry yaself id be more worried if I was in yorkies situ were is the man anyway??


Dunno mate been rather quiet in here over the last week or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

i woke up at half 5 and thought fuck it i'm awake so i've chopped a plant down. well confused the gf when i was gone when her alarm went off.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> yh mate funny little fucker he is aswell mate
> 
> 
> lmao rip ya arm off haha wot did ya want a chimpanzee zed lol he is a good chilin companion especially wen ive had a shit day!
> ...


yeah mate is was a pet chimp I wanted like tarzan, I have had a little monkey experience when I was in goa in the 80 s some norweigan nudists had adopted a abandodned monkey and when I turned up he thought I was his dad and wouldn't leave me alone...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2014)

pretty weird laying on a beach with naked hippies being picked over by a monkey....relaxing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pretty weird laying on a beach with naked hippies being picked over by a monkey....relaxing


the mental picture made my day haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh what a surprise the council have fucked up yet again screwing us over, bet chedz monkey would do a better job than they can ffs


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

@Baz sorry for ya loss mate, hope your feeling a bit better now.
Gonna need an addy off ya in the next week or so mate.
@Zedd & Rolla gonna need to sort out an addy off you two aswell lads, only gonna be a couple of grams for a sample until the next grow wen I can say thank you properly! Unfortunately this grow came up short due to losing a few plants to hermies so I'm not even gonna be keeping anything for my Percy other than maybe a couple of grams of each, can't wait to not have to worry about the genetics on the next run, 
Cheers lads


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me I day wanna come on here to this bollox wots with all the depression bollox lately lmao zed ya package will be with ya shortly bro all sealed up and ready for posty tomoz I hope ya like unwrapping shit lol
> 
> View attachment 2998881View attachment 2998883View attachment 2998885
> Had to do abit of supercropping to get the bastard undervthe other pot so will be springing wen ya get the fucker open haha
> ...


Fooking hell chedz, do you own that monkey mate? Is that a genuine pic or am I just being a bit thick lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @Baz sorry for ya loss mate, hope your feeling a bit better now.
> Gonna need an addy off ya in the next week or so mate.
> @Zedd & Rolla gonna need to sort out an addy off you two aswell lads, only gonna be a couple of grams for a sample until the next grow wen I can say thank you properly! Unfortunately this grow came up short due to losing a few plants to hermies so I'm not even gonna be keeping anything for my Percy other than maybe a couple of grams of each, can't wait to not have to worry about the genetics on the next run,
> Cheers lads


get a bottle of Dutch master reverse for next time you have any hermi issues, I got it for ny DOG fem


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Fooking hell chedz, do you own that monkey mate? Is that a genuine pic or am I just being a bit thick lol


In case he dont reply due to being at work....yes he has a monkey, think he said it was a Marmoset if i remember rightly


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 19, 2014)

Guys anywhere can get cuttings in Britan ?? For "Study Purpose"


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Guys anywhere can get cuttings in Britan ?? For "Study Purpose"


Probably.....not in here though......people dont just go passing stuff out to complete strangers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

they can yes!!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 19, 2014)

Why the fuck is east London so fucking poor no fucking banks anywere.....ffs!!!!#####

chedz if were still on itll Rambo will have to decide in out


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> get a bottle of Dutch master reverse for next time you have any hermi issues, I got it for ny DOG fem


I was tempted mate but couldn't risk it in case it never worked or didn't arrive in time, the hermies I had mate almost appeared over night they went from forming buds to producing balls and nanners top to bottom which had me thinking it was worse than just a slight herm problem they went proper balls to the wall lol, I'm just gonna stick to the clone onlys from now on mate and save the worries, which will work out even better for me as the livers is my favourite smoke by a country mile followed up by the Exo so I'm back to being in a good place now mate, still a few things I wouldn't mind having a grow of down the line but gotta get back on my feet first money wise. 
Been giving some thought to adding another 600 just for a grow or two and then dropping back down to my 1200 but I'm in a very small room and will have to see coz summer is fast approaching and temps are gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 19, 2014)

Why the fuck is east London so fucking poor no fucking banks anywere.....ffs!!!!#####

chedz if were still on .... Rambo will have to decide in out


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I was tempted mate but couldn't risk it in case it never worked or didn't arrive in time, the hermies I had mate almost appeared over night they went from forming buds to producing balls and nanners top to bottom which had me thinking it was worse than just a slight herm problem they went proper balls to the wall lol, I'm just gonna stick to the clone onlys from now on mate and save the worries, which will work out even better for me as the livers is my favourite smoke by a country mile followed up by the Exo so I'm back to being in a good place now mate, still a few things I wouldn't mind having a grow of down the line but gotta get back on my feet first money wise.
> Been giving some thought to adding another 600 just for a grow or two and then dropping back down to my 1200 but I'm in a very small room and will have to see coz summer is fast approaching and temps are gonna be a nightmare.


cor summer soon....girls in tight tops, short skirts and fat joints.....hmmmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Why the fuck is east London so fucking poor no fucking banks anywere.....ffs!!!!#####
> 
> chedz if were still on .... Rambo will have to decide in out


What are you chatting on about? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> cor summer soon....girls in tight tops, short skirts and fat joints.....hmmmmm


Yeah you know mate............also might even wander up to that 4/20 smokeup in hyde park this year for a change, might be a good place to meet up n have a smoke with ya if ya fancy it?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> In case he dont reply due to being at work....yes he has a monkey, think he said it was a Marmoset if i remember rightly


Cheers mate I thought I may have been on the thicko list just for asking out loud lol 
Well that's a new one on me mate I've never known anyone to own a monkey before, looks pretty cool on the back of the settee


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Cheers mate I thought I may have been on the thicko list just for asking out loud lol
> Well that's a new one on me mate I've never known anyone to own a monkey before, looks pretty cool on the back of the settee


Yeah hes only the 2nd person ive ever come across that owns a monkey lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> cor summer soon....girls in tight tops, short skirts and fat joints.....hmmmmm


Tis a magical time of year lol 
Only prob with summer the longer I grow the more I dislike the hot weather just coz it messes with my temps lol suppose all the half naked women make up for it


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah hes only the 2nd person ive ever come across that owns a monkey lol


I bet you never thought you'd be saying that to yourself in ya head mate lol seems crazy to think the mad man got a monkey at home, I'm thinking Bond villain now with a monkey instead of a cat lol could just imagine chedz sat at home stroking his monkey putting together his mater plan lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I bet you never thought you'd be saying that to yourself in ya head mate lol seems crazy to think the mad man got a monkey at home, I'm thinking Bond villain now with a monkey instead of a cat lol could just imagine chedz sat at home stroking his monkey putting together his mater plan lol


Nah im used to it lol, over the years mates n people i kow have had all sorts of weird n wonderful animals, iguanas, bearded dragons, scorpions, goliath tarantulas, foxes,llamas, a moose, a camel, piranhas, and snakes (including one 29ft reticulated python)


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @Baz sorry for ya loss mate, hope your feeling a bit better now.
> Gonna need an addy off ya in the next week or so mate.
> @Zedd & Rolla gonna need to sort out an addy off you two aswell lads, only gonna be a couple of grams for a sample until the next grow wen I can say thank you properly! Unfortunately this grow came up short due to losing a few plants to hermies so I'm not even gonna be keeping anything for my Percy other than maybe a couple of grams of each, can't wait to not have to worry about the genetics on the next run,
> Cheers lads


I was down you're way all weekend m8,don't worry about sending me anything, we will have a meet when ya ready, cheers WD.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

oh an i also forgot a tame canadian timberwolf


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 19, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> I was tempted mate but couldn't risk it in case it never worked or didn't arrive in time, the hermies I had mate almost appeared over night they went from forming buds to producing balls and nanners top to bottom which had me thinking it was worse than just a slight herm problem they went proper balls to the wall lol, I'm just gonna stick to the clone onlys from now on mate and save the worries, which will work out even better for me as the livers is my favourite smoke by a country mile followed up by the Exo so I'm back to being in a good place now mate, still a few things I wouldn't mind having a grow of down the line but gotta get back on my feet first money wise.
> Been giving some thought to adding another 600 just for a grow or two and then dropping back down to my 1200 but I'm in a very small room and will have to see coz summer is fast approaching and temps are gonna be a nightmare.


Does that not sound like an enviro issue to you? If it was just one or two then yeah, possible hermi genetics. But a whole room makes me think light leak?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nah im used to it lol, over the years mates n people i kow have had all sorts of weird n wonderful animals, iguanas, bearded dragons, scorpions, goliath tarantulas, foxes,llamas, a moose, a camel, piranhas, and snakes (including one 29ft reticulated python)


That's quiet a list there mate fooking hell us welsh would either be trying to eat most on that list or worse trying to shag them........ cough, cough BAZ lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

but can it roll a joint, that's the fuckin question!?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah you know mate............also might even wander up to that 4/20 smokeup in hyde park this year for a change, might be a good place to meet up n have a smoke with ya if ya fancy it?


My face will not be at any rally or march t be honest. Probably should as its the only way to get shit changed but still feels bang on top. Not bad if you are just a toker and not a GYO


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

oh an i also forgot a tame canadian timberwolf


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> My face will not be at any rally or march t be honest. Probably should as its the only way to get shit changed but still feels bang on top. Not bad if you are just a toker and not a GYO


Im not going there for any form of protest mate, just going for a smoke up with mates as ive been promising em for the last 4-5years that i would go but work or something always crops up n then end up not being able to make it


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I was down you're way all weekend m8,don't worry about sending me anything, we will have a meet when ya ready, cheers WD.


That's alright mate I'd like for ya to have a sample and it won't be long mate and ill be up for that cuppa or we'll have ya down here, either way we'll get it sorted, just a shame I had to move house or I'd be good now it proper messed with my money and me grow but needs must ad all that, just got a call ad got to leg it out the door mates in trouble an all that so could go eitherway lol fingers crossed its nothing to bad but did sound serious so hopefully ill be back on soon lads lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

@rambo your Fairy just arrived thank you mate, 10/10 as always on packaging mate, off to the kitchen to go n indulge lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 19, 2014)

. . . I had a monkey once . . Used to spank fuck out of it !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lmao baz I can imagine mate lol and yh w dragon he is a willy little fucker haha he will be goin outside in summer with a nice female already lined up for him in a spankin new enclosure so alls good ! 

Lol don he would eat the fuckin spliff bro he loves to try everythin caught the little fucker pushin the dog out her bowl the other wk lol this wk he was gettin the taste for scented sticks lol a quick scream and he was off em lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any1 no the latest to get to post office as I dont wanna be leavin this package there over night??


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Any1 no the latest to get to post office as I dont wanna be leavin this package there over night??


Bout 3-5 pm the last post closes off in most places

Where I am you have to be served before 3:15pm to be guaranteed of it at least leaving that day


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 19, 2014)

I betta get me groove on with this fuckin job then fuck me rush rush rush its all I eva do lately fuck I need a holiday already lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

just wrap things airtight ffs?! it aint rocket science?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yrs and robbies are in the post box already don its zeds slh that im more worried about lol its had a wk and abit veg already and had to supercrop the cunt to get it packaged up lol just dont wan it sitting in the office til tomoz


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yrs and robbies are in the post box already don its zeds slh that im more worried about lol its had a wk and abit veg already and had to supercrop the cunt to get it packaged up lol just dont wan it sitting in the office til tomoz


ha ha that should make it smell funky, supercropping a clone ...u doin the veg work for me.....best post it in tha morning if u haven't already man cheers by the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

soz didn;t think you were talking about a clone, though the same applies hahahaaa


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @rambo your Fairy just arrived thank you mate, 10/10 as always on packaging mate, off to the kitchen to go n indulge lol


your postie is a lazy git hay, i didnt think you was gonna get it today.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your postie is a lazy git hay, i didnt think you was gonna get it today.


yeah we are the last stop of his round then he goes home for the day


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah we are the last stop of his round then he goes home for the day


madness nowdays some people getting there first post of the day 1-2-3pm! i member years ago the post was there before you woke up lol n there was sometimes a second post midday.

anyway hope u enjoy, everyone else liked it apart from me, just made me cough to much lol and packaging, better to be safe than sorry hay.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao baz I can imagine mate lol and yh w dragon he is a willy little fucker haha he will be goin outside in summer with a nice female already lined up for him in a spankin new enclosure so alls good !
> 
> Lol don he would eat the fuckin spliff bro he loves to try everythin caught the little fucker pushin the dog out her bowl the other wk lol this wk he was gettin the taste for scented sticks lol a quick scream and he was off em lol


yay, ur gonna get a little lady for him...nice one mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> madness nowdays some people getting there first post of the day 1-2-3pm! i member years ago the post was there before you woke up lol n there was sometimes a second post midday.
> 
> anyway hope u enjoy, everyone else liked it apart from me, just made me cough to much lol and packaging, better to be safe than sorry hay.


Yeah its lovely mate, just like the hash back in the day, taste reminds me of Northern Lights lol, exactly the kind of thing i need as I have a naturally high tolerance to weed and its only the strong hashes an other stuff that even gets me remotely stoned these days

Iwas only saying earlier in the thread what with zedds bubble hash, Gary`s ISO and now your kief hash ive been in heaven lol


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Probably.....not in here though......people dont just go passing stuff out to complete strangers


I see, Guess i got to make some friends up in the North / e lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

Went rushing out earlier expecting trouble and it turns out my mate had some kitchen furniture for me, didn't need any of it except one item so got a nearly new white goods item for free which was gonna cost me a few hundred quid in just a couple of weeks, been a good day for me I fecking loves saving money especially when it's hundreds of pounds, will still replace it soon but defo no rush now as its still like brand new and looks un used in mint condition, got a feeling it is new and may have fallen off the back of a wagon as it all looked brand new and still had the plastic wallets with the paper work stuck to the sides lol thought it was a bit strange that it was all free but had to be taken straight away if I wanted it


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;XOcJybHRIyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOcJybHRIyA[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well lads got a new place sorted for growing now, amd it even means I can keep it runnin while im away on hol, happy days 

However after binning most of what I had the oyher day im now low on seeds, any of u lot got any cuts ready soon that u dont mind sharing? Aint too fussed bout strains but obviously dont want shite.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh well that's me done, people in offices over road out, police moving in. That's gonna be my view from now on, my chute can't take it !, 2 week early chop, then dump. More later


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3000013 Oh well that's me done, people in offices over road out, police moving in. That's gonna be my view from now on, my chute can't take it !, 2 week early chop, then dump. More later


baz mate have a word, those cunts are driving round with about 15 psi in their tyres.....they arnt gunna bother you mate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2014)

mrs says to me last night......have the police gone......?, sorry love I thought you just said police,............ yez I did.................open the front door to see 4 squad cars flashing blue lights and cops coming up the drive, (the flood waters are also rising in the basement taking out 2 circuits, gotta inspection next week with acid burns in a carpet and a big biobizz grow stain on another....stress was already there like)....evening Sir,,,,,someones just been killed on a bike ......I had to stop myself laughing out loud and saying oh is that all it is .....poor geeza tho


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3000013 Oh well that's me done, people in offices over road out, police moving in. That's gonna be my view from now on, my chute can't take it !, 2 week early chop, then dump. More later


consider it a challenge mate lol if i were you id be more concerned about that heavy petting zoo you have in the back lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3000013 Oh well that's me done, people in offices over road out, police moving in. That's gonna be my view from now on, my chute can't take it !, 2 week early chop, then dump. More later


Dreaded Heddlu


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mrs says to me last night......have the police gone......?, sorry love I thought you just said police,............ yez I did.................open the front door to see 4 squad cars flashing blue lights and cops coming up the drive, (the flood waters are also rising in the basement taking out 2 circuits, gotta inspection next week with acid burns in a carpet and a big biobizz grow stain on another....stress was already there like)....evening Sir,,,,,someones just been killed on a bike ......I had to stop myself laughing out loud and saying oh is that all it is .....poor geeza tho


This made me chuckle


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nothin in the post don robbie?
Zed yr package is on its way mate just put it in post office


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads how do? ...yorkie has fairy landed?


Aye mate.

Sorry I forgot to let you know.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye mate.
> 
> Sorry I forgot to let you know.


One for you yorkie:
[video=youtube;OevFU5E12V0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OevFU5E12V0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Nothin in the post don robbie?
> Zed yr package is on its way mate just put it in post office


nowt lad he's been but just a credit card statement that went straight in the bin.


W Dragon said:


> Went rushing out earlier expecting trouble and it turns out my mate had some kitchen furniture for me, didn't need any of it except one item so got a nearly new white goods item for free which was gonna cost me a few hundred quid in just a couple of weeks, been a good day for me I fecking loves saving money especially when it's hundreds of pounds, will still replace it soon but defo no rush now as its still like brand new and looks un used in mint condition, got a feeling it is new and may have fallen off the back of a wagon as it all looked brand new and still had the plastic wallets with the paper work stuck to the sides lol thought it was a bit strange that it was all free but had to be taken straight away if I wanted it


lmao well funny. reminded me of this i saw yesterday:
View attachment 3000544


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

we got visitors with their children, I hope they fuk off soon .....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

i'm stood trimming. have been since 8:30 after i done my normal work. just done another hour and back to trim rest of the day.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm stood trimming. have been since 8:30 after i done my normal work. just done another hour and back to trim rest of the day.


Sit on a chair, much easier than standing pal!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm stood trimming. have been since 8:30 after i done my normal work. just done another hour and back to trim rest of the day.


wish I was trimming mate gotta be bettr than a childrens entertainer....they've got a people carrier ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

Afternoon lads, nice to see u all rushing to help me out lmao, so I'll ask again, does amyone have any cuts that they can spare in the nxt cpl weeks at the most? Will happily send some of the finished product in return.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, nice to see u all rushing to help me out lmao, so I'll ask again, does amyone have any cuts that they can spare in the nxt cpl weeks at the most? Will happily send some of the finished product in return.


Ive got a pack of seeds here if you need em mate but no cuts


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah I've only seeds mate but I can give you a few if U like...deepblue x liver and DOG fem


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive got a pack of seeds here if you need em mate but no cuts


Are they female seeds m8? Ive got a load of regs but right now dont have the time to be messin about wiyh them I need straight up females. Just got a new grow area sorted yesterday so need to fill it asap to make up for tossing the other lot a few days ago.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've only seeds mate but I can give you a few if U like...deepblue x liver and DOG fem


Wouldnt mind some of the Dog fem mate if u dont mind. But the livers x deep blue are regs.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

at gb I don't atm but will in a month afer the inspection ill take cuts....waddya want I got psycho, exo, livers and laz cut slh arriving.......more like it gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at gb I don't atm but will in a month afer the inspection ill take cuts....waddya want I got psycho, exo, livers and laz cut slh arriving.......more like it gaz?


Thats more what im talking bout mate, if u dont mind give me a shout when ur livers, psycho & slh are ready to go, managed to save 2 of my exo the other day so still have that at least for now. Cheers zedd


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

gonna be popping some green crack soon and on rambos rec some power Africa...they look banging and well cheap for fems, cheers man I ll have to send u a bud when its done


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wouldnt mind some of the Dog fem mate if u dont mind. But the livers x deep blue are regs.


not a bother mate, it will keep U going till zeddd sorts U...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not a bother mate, it will keep U going till zeddd sorts U...


Pm me ur email addy m8


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats more what im talking bout mate, if u dont mind give me a shout when ur livers, psycho & slh are ready to go, managed to save 2 of my exo the other day so still have that at least for now. Cheers zedd


yeah like I say to every one hit me up when I say ive got em ....don't expect me to remember, month from now should be but harass me if I forget I don't mind if ive offered but I smoke a lot a forget a lot no offence


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah like I say to every one hit me up when I say ive got em ....don't expect me to remember, month from now should be but harass me if I forget I don't mind if ive offered but I smoke a lot a forget a lot no offence



Lol no worries m8 I'll remind u in a month or so. And dont worry bout it I forget most shit every day cos I smoke so much, only remember something if its in my best interests


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

heres an example of what I mean, I sent wd a cut of summin but cant remember what or how many, cant remember if I said I send sum more and I delete all messages asa


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah like I say to every one hit me up when I say ive got em ....don't expect me to remember, month from now should be but harass me if I forget I don't mind if ive offered but I smoke a lot a forget a lot no offence


Sounds like fuckin me lol got that much shit on the brain its just sieved threw the bastard thing lol who owes wot owe wants wot wen were and why lol fam time worktime its neva fuckin endin then ya got ya little runners givin u the run around lol ill end up killin some1 next the misses reckons I woulf be betta off locked up lol I think she might be right thats the thing lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

is anyone struggling with cloning? gotta get that shit down so the cuts can be passed round, always good to know that if you loose a cut u can get it back from someone in the future


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sounds like fuckin me lol got that much shit on the brain its just sieved threw the bastard thing lol who owes wot owe wants wot wen were and why lol fam time worktime its neva fuckin endin then ya got ya little runners givin u the run around lol ill end up killin some1 next the misses reckons I woulf be betta off locked up lol I think she might be right thats the thing lmfao


lmfao its you I promised the psycho cut to wannit? sooon bro


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

chedz u got little slaves shotting your gear for ya?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is anyone struggling with cloning? gotta get that shit down so the cuts can be passed round, always good to know that if you loose a cut u can get it back from someone in the future


Never had any probs with cloning since I switched from rockwool to jiffy pellets. (Unless u count shawnys I sent unrooted and they still not ready)


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Are they female seeds m8? Ive got a load of regs but right now dont have the time to be messin about wiyh them I need straight up females. Just got a new grow area sorted yesterday so need to fill it asap to make up for tossing the other lot a few days ago.


Sorry mate just regs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Sorry mate just regs


Cheers anyway mate, ive got a shit load of regs but right now I need a quick cash making grow to sort shit out properly in the new place.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

mate I got a veggin psycho u can have if ya get on a train and head south with a box its only been veggin a week?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate I got a veggin psycho u can have if ya get on a train and head south with a box its only been veggin a week?



Fuck the train shit I wud drive down lol, but I think the cost of fuel far outweighs the cost of gettin a psycho cut posted at a later date, thanks for the offer tho m8 if I was closer I would have been there later 2day for it.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck the train shit I wud drive down lol, but I think the cost of fuel far outweighs the cost of gettin a psycho cut posted at a later date, thanks for the offer tho m8 if I was closer I would have been there later 2day for it.


no probs mate I know how desperate it can be....many years ago.I spent 1K on plane tickets to get me from sicily to the dam for a day trip cos I needed a smoke.....i decided that I had better settle down and start growing proper in the uk cos I was spending so much on it , never looked back tbh


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is anyone struggling with cloning? gotta get that shit down so the cuts can be passed round, always good to know that if you loose a cut u can get it back from someone in the future


cloning is easy just takes patients imo once you ve done 1 the buzz of clonin is dead haha



zeddd said:


> lmfao its you I promised the psycho cut to wannit? sooon bro


no probs mate just let me know wen.



zeddd said:


> chedz u got little slaves shotting your gear for ya?


Gotta av ya little skallies mate I would nt be able to work otherwise haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

I was waiting for mine the other week Ched but nothing arrived. As I said then though man, I'm not that fussed over CO's right now. A lot going on already. Will take some off you soon though man?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no probs mate I know how desperate it can be....many years ago.I spent 1K on plane tickets to get me from sicily to the dam for a day trip cos I needed a smoke.....i decided that I had better settle down and start growing proper in the uk cos I was spending so much on it , never looked back tbh


I've not done the plane mission but I've driven from France to Holland to stock up before now! Sketchy as fuck I felt. Didn;t even have that much just a few O. 

I just kept thinking; International smuggling is not a good thing for your record! Well, getting caught anyway haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I've not done the plane mission but I've driven from France to Holland to stock up before now! Sketchy as fuck I felt. Didn;t even have that much just a few O.
> 
> I just kept thinking; International smuggling is not a good thing for your record! Well, getting caught anyway haha


when I was living in Belgium id go to Maastricht every week to stock up lol was a 2.50e bus journey lol


----------



## cheddercheese (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey guys when can i stick my 600w sunmaster on my seedlings(15 days old) now ive been told the cfl im using isnt enough and i cant go spending anymore money


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Feb 20, 2014)

now. just keep if a few feet away for a couple of weeks


----------



## cheddercheese (Feb 20, 2014)

Will they stretch and have you done it yourself?

3 feet away for 2 weeks?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 20, 2014)

Dwc with no chilller can make a grown man cry....says allot when dirt plants are growing faster lol...

went in wilcos today and found a bag of mycos made by the royal instotue of summink ot other....£4 and a garentee of 4x better roots....

lets see if they work in dwc.....i got bennies, zyms and mycos......its getting funky up in ere....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 20, 2014)

Don i gotta say the two cherry fingers i got on the go atm look identical very cool....

and thanks.....

mates running the lemon qleaner x Casey...any herm probs....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

ne idea pal never ran them. shouldn't be though. they came from an ex friend of BB in the states. good genetics in there man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2014)

Easy boys well my first week back has been a grueler and it sent over yet...left me house at 6.30 yesterday morning and have not long got it fuckin grafter here I tell ya haha....well new tent came when I was gone so gonna set it up 2nyt and get tings crack a lackin....anyway how we all doin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

ne time like the present shawny  get on it! check ya emails when you get a sec


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2014)

Aye if its there for the taking I'll tay it Lol...aye I'll check em now matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

bet you've fucked off puttin the tent up aint ya!?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 20, 2014)

Its up just finished mate now I feel fucked Lol need a joint and bed me thinks..just had ur all fired up and all runs sound apart from when I turn the fan down it makes a buzzing noise or its full blast and pretty noisey..how can I soundproof it cheaply??


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

speed controller


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

Ha, caned arnt I and didnt read your post properly. My bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2014)

did anyone mention to get a speed controller? LOL im only codding u like a fish bud lol you know...kidding like a goat? id say the old youtube machine might be of some use but a cheap solution is to wrap the fucker up in anything that silence the vibrations... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPy18xW1j8&list=RDB0yoiBYbT2I


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^Like^^^ WTF happened to that button R.I.P. Like Button  - Our memories will always be with you, some rep for the like button would be nice


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope to start a few autos in the UK... what do you think of windowsill grows (indirect sunlight)? PM me


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 20, 2014)

How many weeks it take you lot who have done regulars to see what the sex is? Also what size pot are you in by that time? Don't want them getting too big as its not the biggest of areas but gonna pop 20 ugorg#1s next week.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 20, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I hope to start a few autos in the UK... what do you think of windowsill grows (indirect sunlight)? PM me


imo england don't get enough sun and autos are shit second rate smoke with a poor yield. Don't waste your time.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> How many weeks it take you lot who have done regulars to see what the sex is? Also what size pot are you in by that time? Don't want them getting too big as its not the biggest of areas but gonna pop 20 ugorg#1s next week.


Mine sexed pretty much once I got clear alternating nodes man. I cant remember which came first although there was 1 big balled bastard really early, while they were in 4in pots


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

Bedtime after blazing a phat cookie nug


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ashame there ain't a like button that looks sank as fuck. Will any be for sale wizzard? Bud or cuts?

also Shawn just read back n see your post mate. Friend of mine got a empty crisp box from the local paki shop and shoved the fan in there and wrapped it with old tshirts and it actually done the job.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 20, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Ashame there ain't a like button that looks sank as fuck. Will any be for sale wizzard? Bud or cuts?
> 
> also Shawn just read back n see your post mate. Friend of mine got a empty crisp box from the local paki shop and shoved the fan in there and wrapped it with old tshirts and it actually done the job.


Yo dude, yeah its some super tasty shit. Everyone I gave samples to offered to take the lot at whatever price. Except the older folk. they just loved it and prices stay the same for them, swings and roundabouts eh!

No buddage to go out of this one, one in may will do a few samples to go out on here. My cut of that one has just burst out of revegging into veg so really not that long on the cuts so will let folk know. 

Will have to re read some links Robbie sent me on packings cuts and whatever..


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is anyone struggling with cloning? gotta get that shit down so the cuts can be passed round, always good to know that if you loose a cut u can get it back from someone in the future





zeddd said:


> lmfao its you I promised the psycho cut to wannit? sooon bro





welshwizzard said:


> I was waiting for mine the other week Ched but nothing arrived. As I said then though man, I'm not that fussed over CO's right now. A lot going on already. Will take some off you soon though man?


Fuck me maye I toltally forgot had alot on lately send us ya addy in pm again mate had to delete all messages as ad to many !!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning people, got a day off with not much to do so sitting here smoking the first bit of psychosis I got that's dry, think the rest will be a couple more days. Just reminds me how much better this shit is compared to stuff round here, so much stronger, can't wait to get it dry and gone tho


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yh man every1 seems to be choppin lol no rest for the wicked ay I chopped 5 exo last night and still got 4 slh to finish off from the other day lol lookin at 15oz for the exo and at least another 8-10oz on the lemon so alls good then it 5x exo every wk after this lol just threw another 10xslh into flower and pottin up 13 exo clones tonight fuck ive a shit load to do but not enough hrs in a day to do em lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh man every1 seems to be choppin lol no rest for the wicked ay I chopped 5 exo last night and still got 4 slh to finish off from the other day lol lookin at 15oz for the exo and at least another 8-10oz on the lemon so alls good then it 5x exo every wk after this lol just threw another 10xslh into flower and pottin up 13 exo clones tonight fuck ive a shit load to do but not enough hrs in a day to do em lol


This my first proper harvest in a good while chedz, I had to stop for 3-4 months and the on before that got pulled 5 weeks in flower ffs, so well fuckin happy now to get stuff in. Next grows just goina be 9 in a 1.5 tent I think, gotta get the room down cos could maybe have to move in the middle of the next one and it'd be too much work if I had a room goin.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck me mate bit of a pissa ay 5.5wks in!! Neva had that shit happen to me so touch wood it neva does id be wounded bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2014)

nice one chedz postie just landed, lemoned off me tits here what's the other?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

thanks chedz all good mate like the wrapping no probs man, ta


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me mate bit of a pissa ay 5.5wks in!! Neva had that shit happen to me so touch wood it neva does id be wounded bro


Aye what can ye do m8, that's thing thing with this game, the risk just wasn't worth taking


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

@chedz, next time ur sending stuff can u send me a couple of vegged slh and I'll take a taster of whatever else u got too.....whenever ur ready lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning ppl, gotta head over to ma mates in a little while to check on my 2 remaining exo girls. 1 of them is getting its last watering today b4 chop on monday.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one chedz postie just landed, lemoned off me tits here what's the other?


bit of exo that was lyin about mate haha glad u got it today mate and sorry to all for the delay !!



zeddd said:


> thanks chedz all good mate like the wrapping no probs man, ta


Yh mate bit tricky with a vegging plant but I promised bro and it was there a while and thought fuck it abit of supercroppin and it was it haha ya like ya rootball tho aye? Haha bleached with DAZ lol



Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye what can ye do m8, that's thing thing with this game, the risk just wasn't worth taking


Yh mate I kno once ya on there radar ya fucked imo neva been done fo nowt with drugs like so lucky tbf weres me fuckin wood haha


Hydrogrow123 said:


> @chedz, next time ur sending stuff can u send me a couple of vegged slh and I'll take a taster of whatever else u got too.....whenever ur ready lol


you ll be on the next shipment mate no problem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2014)

don't be daft lad, turned up bang on time for the weekend and it's been that long since i've smelled exo haha i'm fuckin slipping. wrapped up like tutenkamun's treasure too! nicely done chedz


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

No probs bro glad it arrived for wkend for ya mate nice couple of joints with scissor hash to mix in aswell lol mongoled yet ?? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2014)

that was what i tried first the lemon scissor snot. haha aye spannered me reet it did


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol its friday after all lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2014)

man i had the lot heaped on yesterday. family drama, wedding drama, split-ups left right and center, mates folks cancer back. and i think i've got probs being skint... fuckin ell. dunno yer born sometimes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2014)

afternoon gents, still no net, noa cess till early next month piss take,but it is what it is, ordered a tent and gunna get going with exo and livers,

cut the purp in half and we now have 5 tops! lol stoped her stretching thats for sure.


anyone use that tomorite plant food liquid stuff, tomato platfood red bottle,?seems ok may run it n the coco for teh shit of it with it having the calmag and seaweed,>>>?

hows tri then guys, glad to see su people getting to work,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 21, 2014)

empty ur inbox chedz, canny reply to ya man

heres that thing in me house, m thinking viable extrraction? all 6"


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> empty ur inbox chedz, canny reply to ya man
> 
> heres that thing in me house, m thinking viable extrraction? all 6"
> View attachment 3001411


Whats the make an model on it? take some pics of the labels on it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 21, 2014)

Evening all, picked mhyself up some beers for tonight and gonna smoke the last of this exo that was sent to me. Gonna have no smoke till end of nxt week now cos im skint so need to wait till the exo im choppin on monday is dry,
Anyone got any samples they want tested lol ?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon gents, still no net, noa cess till early next month piss take,but it is what it is, ordered a tent and gunna get going with exo and livers,
> 
> cut the purp in half and we now have 5 tops! lol stoped her stretching thats for sure.
> 
> ...


u still trying to fuk ur plants up man? tomorite ffs, why


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me maye I toltally forgot had alot on lately send us ya addy in pm again mate had to delete all messages as ad to many !!


Haha no worries mate will do.
Easy enough to do mate keeping everything up in the noggin


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

ionics is same price as tomorite and is mj specific


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, picked mhyself up some beers for tonight and gonna smoke the last of this exo that was sent to me. Gonna have no smoke till end of nxt week now cos im skint so need to wait till the exo im choppin on monday is dry,
> Anyone got any samples they want tested lol ?


dunno how ur gonna manage that mate been only a few days for me n it sucks donkey dick!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all fucking internet has been cut off cus cant afford to pay it lol. Chedz packet arrived bro all good  
Just been reading back lol chedz you mix mine n dons packets up you told me I was getting scissor hash n exo hahaha 
Clones shud root in a few more days mate.  

Fucking sucks having no net !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck knows lad wot was there gram wise ???


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha no worries mate will do.
> Easy enough to do mate keeping everything up in the noggin


YH man just remind me that much shit I av to remember its unreal


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2014)

Just shy of 5g mate. Lovely smoke man ! Much appriciated


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2014)

Evening shit lips how are we all? Took the clones out the jiffys the other day re dipped em stuck em in coco with a bottle over the top of em and now this motherfucker has got roots Yeh man we'll chuffed tent all set up with just 600 running for now..next feed oltimers bring the fucker oooooon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Evening shit lips how are we all? Took the clones out the jiffys the other day re dipped em stuck em in coco with a bottle over the top of em and now this motherfucker has got roots Yeh man we'll chuffed tent all set up with just 600 running for now..next feed oltimers bring the fucker oooooon


I take it you're pleased so? Haha fair fucks bud...hows the job going?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeh man I'm more than chuffed ecstatic is more on point lmao....Yeh new jobs going well thanks long hours and me feet are killing me but the moneys good and its a good crack so Yeh I'm happy mate...just chilling out with a nice joint and a few red stripe oh yes


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 21, 2014)

told ya they would root lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2014)

Hahahaha Yeh man I've whacked it in a 1 ltr pot and there's 1 nice white root sticking out the side that's good enough for me Lol pot will be full in a week


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2014)

You'll be rocking it in no time shauny . Im bored as fuck lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

Quick up date on my shiting ,cunting situation , found out Hedlu are living across road for 6 months untill there main place is refurbed !, I've shut up shop till then, what with the ledge next door with an attic full !, @Rob, my bro will grow those seeds or I can return them Rob ?, W Dragon, the cuts will still be available m8, no worries. Will have to purchase untill things go back to norm !. Chins up .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuckin ell baz mad that is mate...better to be safer than sorry man


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

just been pulled over by the pigs and held for 20 mins....cunt was tryin to be conversational ..., been out for a curry , bottle of wine decided id try out the launch control in the new motor....flash... cunt said hed pulled me not for speeding but for acceleration, I asked him what the acceleration figure was and he didn't know, I asked him the speed.....didn't know, I asked him his name and how long hed been a cop, was u busted down from vice detective to do traffic duty like in the movies ha ha , u gonna look silly in front of ur lady colleague when I pass ur test lmao....test...passed....giv us me keys mate and go and do something useful, then I drove off at 20 mph in a 60 with them behind lmfao


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just been pulled over by the pigs and held for 20 mins....cunt was tryin to be conversational ..., been out for a curry , bottle of wine decided id try out the launch control in the new motor....flash... cunt said hed pulled me not for speeding but for acceleration, I asked him what the acceleration figure was and he didn't know, I asked him the speed.....didn't know, I asked him his name and how long hed been a cop, was u busted down from vice detective to do traffic duty like in the movies ha ha , u gonna look silly in front of ur lady colleague when I pass ur test lmao....test...passed....giv us me keys mate and go and do something useful, then I drove off at 20 mph in a 60 with them behind lmfao


They were prob diging for shit on you Z, expecting you to feed them a nugget or 2, I say fuck all, apart from the nessercery !, I've had a fucking guts full of em .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell baz mad that is mate...better to be safer than sorry man


I'm not prepared to do another stint in the big house or get the mrs in any shit Shawny, there's risk, and RISKY , atm it's far too risky !


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> imo england don't get enough sun and autos are shit second rate smoke with a poor yield. Don't waste your time.


Might as well give it a try  Hopefully if I'm lucky I'll get 5 grams dried per plant... not really, I get some direct sunlight for about 6 hours in the summer so it should all be good.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Boom, this is my 400th post  - Lets make this post a useless one


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Boom, this is my 400th post  - Lets make this post a useless one


what like the grow u got planned?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> They were prob diging for shit on you Z, expecting you to feed them a nugget or 2, I say fuck all, apart from the nessercery !, I've had a fucking guts full of em .


im totally clean mate, they dig away on their mobile spy shit and start calling me Sir....cunts


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Evening all wots appenin


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Evening all wots appenin


Just sittin havin a few beer and a few smokes thinkin of a dominos lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what like the grow u got planned?



hahaha. Booom.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just sittin havin a few beer and a few smokes thinkin of a dominos lol


I had a dominos an hour or so ago.

Wasnt the best.

Gutted. 

Quick joint in the roll top bath then bed.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Just shy of 5g mate. Lovely smoke man ! Much appriciated


Easy mate glad u like it was gonna chop the rest tonight but could nt be arsed lol and yh ill sor ya exo wen this is dry bro !!

Zed u get the slh in some new shoes??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Evening shit lips how are we all? Took the clones out the jiffys the other day re dipped em stuck em in coco with a bottle over the top of em and now this motherfucker has got roots Yeh man we'll chuffed tent all set up with just 600 running for now..next feed oltimers bring the fucker oooooon


Good shit m8 told u they wud root eventually, now u got ur exo, time to get ur shiz on


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Easy mate glad u like it was gonna chop the rest tonight but could nt be arsed lol and yh ill sor ya exo wen this is dry bro !!
> 
> Zed u get the slh in some new shoes??


yeah shes in some allmix mate, all good amazing packing chedz well done man


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just sittin havin a few beer and a few smokes thinkin of a dominos lol


Im fuckin cained mate ad a joint of exo and 8 cans since 7pm lol menna be up 4 6am haha the cunt will wait for me!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just sittin havin a few beer and a few smokes thinkin of a dominos lol


u take that job in Plymouth mate? would love to have a blaze with ya one day


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

When't out last night, up the toon with some lads to have a bevi for our m8 who died, I only had juice all night , but, ended up geting sucked off in back of car by a 59 year old piece !, sucked me stupid for all of a minute b4 the £ shot , I was fingering her like there was no tommorow !, JUICE be fucked !, glad it wasn't my car lol, only thing put me off was she was far too meaty down there ! Errrrrr, it was like a bag of tripe hanging down !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah shes in some allmix mate, all good amazing packing chedz well done man


Good man! Yh it was done in 10mins lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what like the grow u got planned?


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Im fuckin cained mate ad a joint of exo and 8 cans since 7pm lol menna be up 4 6am haha the cunt will wait for me!!


I've no work till Monday thank fuck, job we wer on is finished now. U don't usually smoke do ya chedz? Shit wipes u out then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> When't out last night, up the toon with some lads to have a bevi for our m8 who died, I only had juice all night , but, ended up geting sucked off in back of car by a 59 year old piece !, sucked me stupid for all of a minute b4 the £ shot , I was fingering her like there was no tommorow !, JUICE be fucked !, glad it wasn't my car lol, only thing put me off was she was far too meaty down there ! Errrrrr, it was like a bag of tripe hanging down !


fuck sake baz you really know how to paint a pic lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u take that job in Plymouth mate? would love to have a blaze with ya one day


No zeddd, wernt for me m8, don't mind workin away but always like to come home, I'd have had to move over ther for it. If I ever end up near some folk on here tho ill def be givin them a shout.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've no work till Monday thank fuck, job we wer on is finished now. U don't usually smoke do ya chedz? Shit wipes u out then lol


Lucky bastard lol and yh mate I av a little 1 pop now and then haha lyin on bed with a stella smashed haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> When't out last night, up the toon with some lads to have a bevi for our m8 who died, I only had juice all night , but, ended up geting sucked off in back of car by a 59 year old piece !, sucked me stupid for all of a minute b4 the £ shot , I was fingering her like there was no tommorow !, JUICE be fucked !, glad it wasn't my car lol, only thing put me off was she was far too meaty down there ! Errrrrr, it was like a bag of tripe hanging down !


U lucky bastard!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've no work till Monday thank fuck, job we wer on is finished now. U don't usually smoke do ya chedz? Shit wipes u out then lol


poor chedz his monkey will be fretting at the state of him, exo to a non smokr must be like nuclear, wish I had low tolerance so I could get fuked up


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

. . . Sorry if you were just tucking into a Kebab !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> poor chedz his monkey will be fretting at the state of him, exo to a non smokr must be like nuclear, wish I had low tolerance so I could get fuked up


Me heart feels like it pumpin out me arse haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> When't out last night, up the toon with some lads to have a bevi for our m8 who died, I only had juice all night , but, ended up geting sucked off in back of car by a 59 year old piece !, sucked me stupid for all of a minute b4 the £ shot , I was fingering her like there was no tommorow !, JUICE be fucked !, glad it wasn't my car lol, only thing put me off was she was far too meaty down there ! Errrrrr, it was like a bag of tripe hanging down !


Lmfao baz only u m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> poor chedz his monkey will be fretting at the state of him, exo to a non smokr must be like nuclear, wish I had low tolerance so I could get fuked up


I can usually smoke my psychosis all day but cause I've been smokin the shit round here for a few month this stuff wiping me out lol, found mesel dosing off today which I never do. I'll keep blazin them tho, I ain't a quitter


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> When't out last night, up the toon with some lads to have a bevi for our m8 who died, I only had juice all night , but, ended up geting sucked off in back of car by a 59 year old piece !, sucked me stupid for all of a minute b4 the £ shot , I was fingering her like there was no tommorow !, JUICE be fucked !, glad it wasn't my car lol, only thing put me off was she was far too meaty down there ! Errrrrr, it was like a bag of tripe hanging down !


baz U r a posting GOD


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Me heart feels like it pumpin out me arse haha


im jealous lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz U r a posting GOD


Lol, I try m8


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck I aint lol was gonna pot up the exo tonight lol got no chance in hell can I !


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I try m8


mad cunt lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2014)

oh yeah if u get breathalized after drinking a bottle of red wine, tell them u just swigged 2 glasses 2 mins ago b4 u got in the car.....counterintuitive I no but this buys u 18 mins. in this time u hyperventilate til u feel lightheaded.....and pass the test with traces of alcohol.....sobering tho


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmfao baz only u m8


This sprang to mind Gaz lol [video=youtube_share;JKWB7V3jvyQ]http://youtu.be/JKWB7V3jvyQ[/video]


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> This sprang to mind Gaz lol [video=youtube_share;JKWB7V3jvyQ]http://youtu.be/JKWB7V3jvyQ[/video]


Wow, I spent some time watching that  - Shit!, I forgot to watch family guy today


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Wow, I spent some time watching that  - Shit!, I forgot to watch family guy today


watchseries.eu now U can watch everything!!!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

^^^Like^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah im a pretty cool guy...modest 2


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 22, 2014)

Mornin all no hangover today aint got time for that shit lol that exo joint knocked me out last night haha good job really as id av drank alot more than the 10 stella I already did haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lmao Baz, the way u post u do remind me a bit of quagmire haha 

Anyway morning fuckos, smoking ma last J now and feeling sorry for myself, this is gonna be the 1st time in a number of years ive had to go a few days with no smoke, dont know how im gonna do it, will prob be in the jail by end of the week


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 22, 2014)

This might be a daft question but is there anyehere i can easily get a cut or 2 ? AlsoTHE WD'S AK/ Russians coming along ? I've heard that the change in genetics was less potency the old 1 being super potent and the new line mediumish ?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> poor chedz his monkey will be fretting at the state of him, exo to a non smokr must be like nuclear, wish I had low tolerance so I could get fuked up


exo aint a strong strain man.....its ok, no real sat buzz and no real couch lock,its an all day smoke no??, i find it very easy to build tolerance to but the taste is very nice and morish.....

i have had abit very recently that is certainly (probibly lol) the best exo (blue cheese ere) that ive had to date, exact same taste but much better longer lasting high then if i was to get it elsewere.....

Imo great smell and taste but as far as high goes it feels like it belongs back in the 1980's.....also the buds always seem damp,sticky and gooey, which is great if you have arms like arnie to turn the grinder when you've got a fat chunk in there....from a shottas point of view the dense gooey buds are hard to pull apart and spread out in a bag....its that kinda weed when and oz looks like a half....not good when breaking it down into bags......

i have seen people turn it down even though it smells as it does because the ozs looked so small.....

however exo was never ment to be a headstash strain its commercial made to fill a gap in the market....and provide tastey weed to all them ravers, it really is a weed anyone can smoke!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Quick up date on my shiting ,cunting situation , found out Hedlu are living across road for 6 months untill there main place is refurbed !, I've shut up shop till then, what with the ledge next door with an attic full !, @Rob, my bro will grow those seeds or I can return them Rob ?, W Dragon, the cuts will still be available m8, no worries. Will have to purchase untill things go back to norm !. Chins up .


Sounds rough mate but defo better safe than sorry, we chop at the same time mate so if you can make this crop last til ya next one ill be able to sort you out properly to say thanks, and will be hopefully starting me perp so if all goes well mate ya won't have to worry about buying over priced shit and I'm sure some of the lads here will be in a position to help so ya shouldn't have to worry bit eitherway ill give ya first refusal on anything I got and ill be sorting ya out like I said to say thanks mate.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2014)

420Jam13 said:


> This might be a daft question but is there anyehere i can easily get a cut or 2 ? AlsoTHE WD'S AK/ Russians coming along ? I've heard that the change in genetics was less potency the old 1 being super potent and the new line mediumish ?


Mine are nearing the end mate, so far they look ok but don't look like they will yield aswell as the Russian, I had a little sample from low down yesterday that had been dried for a day or so infront of my exhaust and was very disappointed, I had a bid taken from the same sort of place from another strain chopped at the same time and dried the same next to it and even though it was still shit as expected from a flash dry I still got a buzz off it, I know flash dry isn't any way to judge a strain but when one does well and the other shite it doesn't instill much confidence, will let you know after a proper dry in a couple of weeks mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah Baz obviously when I say first refusal mate I mean at mates rates not what I'd charge anyone else, so ya could even sell some and have a free smoke mate.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> exo aint a strong strain man.....its ok, no real sat buzz and no real couch lock,its an all day smoke no??, i find it very easy to build tolerance to but the taste is very nice and morish.....
> 
> i have had abit very recently that is certainly (probibly lol) the best exo (blue cheese ere) that ive had to date, exact same taste but much better longer lasting high then if i was to get it elsewere.....
> 
> ...


Lemon ya bin drinkin already mate lol exo aint strong and was only to fill a gap in the market lol im laughin hard here the baby wants to know wots funny lol!! Bro I dont know wot shit yr smokin but if yr bud are sticky and is hard to grind then its not been cured or dried right imo ask don ya could crumble my shit with ya fingers no grinder needed wot so eva mate so ya need to sort ya source out as for bein a gap in the market you ll find that its been at the top of cash crops for 15-20 yrs mate there aint many that will turn there nose up at it if there is any at all you ll find the density of the bud is hereditary in the plant mate if its fluffy its not cheddar thats been grown to its potential ive grown this strain for yrs and believe me Ive shifted fuckin thousands of ozs of stuff id hate to think how much the strain has earned me an thats no bs bro im sure a few vets that smoke will put ya right aswell


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lemon ya bin drinkin already mate lol exo aint strong and was only to fill a gap in the market lol im laughin hard here the baby wants to know wots funny lol!! Bro I dont know wot shit yr smokin but if yr bud are sticky and is hard to grind then its not been cured or dried right imo ask don ya could crumble my shit with ya fingers no grinder needed wot so eva mate so ya need to sort ya source out as for bein a gap in the market you ll find that its been at the top of cash crops for 15-20 yrs mate there aint many that will turn there nose up at it if there is any at all you ll find the density of the bud is hereditary in the plant mate if its fluffy its not cheddar thats been grown to its potential ive grown this strain for yrs and believe me Ive shifted fuckin thousands of ozs of stuff id hate to think how much the strain has earned me an thats no bs bro im sure a few vets that smoke will put ya right aswell


lol lem, have to agree with chedz, it seems you are a bit newer to all this than I thought.....sticky bud hasn't been dried or cured, ive smoked for 30 years and exo is my favourite grow cos its dif to get right organically but it taught me a lot about flavours and hoe to get them....it is a superb smoke and sets a benchmark standard which others aspire to...if u smoked it sticky it was about 1/4 the strength it shud be.....shoulda let it dry, wet cannabis is weak


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't even own a grinder, lots of resin sticks to the spikes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 22, 2014)

chedz u ned to empty ur inbox


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I don't even own a grinder, lots of resin sticks to the spikes


mate its just a waste of trichs if ya ask me first thing I look at wen lookin at weed is texture if ya av to pull it apart I dow wanna know fuck that I mean why would ya wana throw it in the death grinders lol



IC3M4L3 said:


> chedz u ned to empty ur inbox


done cock breath


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2014)

well i went clubbing for the last time last night. too old for that shit. left after half an hour.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 22, 2014)

Evening all

[video]http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/02/22/loop-the-loop-damien-walters_n_4836924.html?utm_hp_ref=tw[/video]


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all
> 
> [video]http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/02/22/loop-the-loop-damien-walters_n_4836924.html?utm_hp_ref=tw[/video]


Pretty cool that sae


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

so yh im dry :L I really need to make som RIU Friends haha
54.9100 1.3850 

Cough Cough


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 22, 2014)

@WD, no worries m8, all my shit is in ledges house next door, told him my mrs wanted it gone, he's carrying on regardless .just I got to go in there everyday fucks me off.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> so yh im dry :L I really need to make som RIU Friends haha
> 54.9100 1.3850
> 
> Cough Cough


U been on riu since 2009 and u only venture in here now cos ur lookin smoke.....GTF lol


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U been on riu since 2009 and u only venture in here now cos ur lookin smoke.....GTF lol


Nope i Venture in because i back into the 'culture' lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Nope i Venture in because i back into the 'culture' lol


What ye got growin?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U been on riu since 2009 and u only venture in here now cos ur lookin smoke.....GTF lol


wanted to rep U for that lol...COWBOYS


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What ye got growin?


First grow in a while
Blue Mystik
lowryder #2
Northanlight


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> wanted to rep U for that lol...COWBOYS


Cheers m8, how's ur grow goin anyway? My stuffs still drying, bit cold in the room ATM so it's taking a lot longer, it's fuckin killing me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> First grow in a while
> Blue Mystik
> lowryder #2
> Northanlight


Low Ryder an auto is it?


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Low Ryder an auto is it?


And Blue Mystic, "under the glass Grow"


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> And Blue Mystic, "under the glass Grow"


So in ur 4-5 years growin you've learnt nothing then......what's under the glass grow?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

u on noob patrol tonight hg lol

get some sort of heater in that drying room, really cold temps that shit will take forever to dry.


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

hey i have a +speed autoflower seed feminized from sweet seeds, its being grown in soil, no nutes just water, its 11 weeks old and my question is if it is ready for harvest or not, the site recommends 7 weeks from germ but obviously they are using more than 100 watts of light like myself, i know i can tell by looking at the trichomes but i dont have enough experience to tell (if possible) from like 10x mag and really dont want to go to the store to get one that has 60x magnification, so hopefully someone with enough experience can tell from pics,


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

4-5 Years? I done 2 before back in 09/10 ..... Greenhouse


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u on noob patrol tonight hg lol
> 
> get some sort of heater in that drying room, really cold temps that shit will take forever to dry.


haha this threads been missin it m8, aye I've a bit of heat in there now m8, it is drying but just taking too long, it feels kinda dry but still got the stickiness to it, was meant to be gone tomoro but goina take a couple more days ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

@rambo, u got a good recipe for making some cake that's actually edible have u m8, I remember u sayin something about a lemon cake u make masks the taste a fair bit, was tellin my m8 about it and he says to ask u for a recipe


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Cheers m8, how's ur grow goin anyway? My stuffs still drying, bit cold in the room ATM so it's taking a lot longer, it's fuckin killing me


into week 2 of flowering n alls going pretty sweet, once I start getting bud porn ill post on here
but I keep the Irish thread updated roughly every week.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> haha this threads been missin it m8, aye I've a bit of heat in there now m8, it is drying but just taking too long, it feels kinda dry but still got the stickiness to it, was meant to be gone tomoro but goina take a couple more days ffs


too right mate, aint had no1 on noob patrol for a while lol

depends on ya market hg, theres dry n theres dry lol i just half done one with a mate more his than mine tbh but the fucker wont let it dry properly, he dont even smoke so sticky is bone-dry to him lol


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

can anyone give me there opinion if that looks done or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Id say toss it out mate n start over.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @rambo, u got a good recipe for making some cake that's actually edible have u m8, I remember u sayin something about a lemon cake u make masks the taste a fair bit, was tellin my m8 about it and he says to ask u for a recipe


]

dr ockters lemon citron cake mix you can only buy it in waitrose now tho or online is the best premix cause its lemon which hides the taste and also it takes a lot of butter in the recipe and can be cut into 8/16 dosage amounts.

i dont rec any choc mix it taste nasty UNLESS your gonna turn the trim into hash then the hash into butter, if just using trim to make the butter use a lemon cake if hash or concentrate then u can use anything cause the taste is gone.

but always use ghee/clarified butter its the fat the thc sticks to n normal butter is much lower in fat than ghee.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> can anyone give me there opinion if that looks done or not?


Give us a few more pics of the full plant....just for entertainment lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> hey i have a +speed autoflower seed feminized from sweet seeds, its being grown in soil, no nutes just water, its 11 weeks old and my question is if it is ready for harvest or not, the site recommends 7 weeks from germ but obviously they are using more than 100 watts of light like myself, i know i can tell by looking at the trichomes but i dont have enough experience to tell (if possible) from like 10x mag and really dont want to go to the store to get one that has 60x magnification, so hopefully someone with enough experience can tell from pics,
> View attachment 3002721



it looks bad sorry but truth, chop that poor thing when ya wana.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> ]
> 
> dr ockters lemon citron cake mix you can only buy it in waitrose now tho or online is the best premix cause its lemon which hides the taste and also it takes a lot of butter in the recipe and can be cut into 8/16 dosage amounts.
> 
> ...


Ill look into the dr ockter stuff m8, I've a shit load of good trim to work with, goina try make some kief once it get a screen or something. I seen one of those plastic tubs with a drum inside lined in mesh that spins on a site for 85 quid which looks good, be handy as fuck


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

@rambo, remember the shit I told ye before that went on in Spain and I might have to go back.....well guess who's for Spain next Friday.......


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @rambo, remember the shit I told ye before that went on in Spain and I might have to go back.....well guess who's for Spain next Friday.......


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet......

yeah i member mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ill look into the dr ockter stuff m8, I've a shit load of good trim to work with, goina try make some kief once it get a screen or something. I seen one of those plastic tubs with a drum inside lined in mesh that spins on a site for 85 quid which looks good, be handy as fuck


them tumblers look the nuts mate i would have loved one a while back fuck em i would av tumbled all the buds lol

i just use these car sun screens hg free n easy lol i got near half oz of pressed keif from a small harvest with them last batch of someones.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

said almost half oz...........


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> them tumblers look the nuts mate i would have loved one a while back fuck em i would av tumbled all the buds lol
> 
> i just use these car sun screens hg free n easy lol i got near half oz of pressed keif from a small harvest with them last batch of someones.


Aye them tumblers are usually a few ton, I seen a good lookin one for 85quid tho, google pollenextractor, it's on ther site.

howd u do it with that sunscreen then m8, just rub the trim over it or what?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye them tumblers are usually a few ton, I seen a good lookin one for 85quid tho, google pollenextractor, it's on ther site.
> 
> howd u do it with that sunscreen then m8, just rub the trim over it or what?


yeah mate ive only seen them tumblers at a few £££ aswel

i just rub the trim over 2 of them sunscreens n obvs the first rub is the best lol


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

it really looks that bad?i thought pretty good for second plant and im pretty busy so i dont got alotta time for er


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate ive only seen them tumblers at a few £££ aswel
> 
> i just rub the trim over 2 of them sunscreens n obvs the first rub is the best lol


Aye I might just order some mesh, not sure what micron tho, was thinkin 150? Look on pollenextractor.com to see that one I'm on about, be good investment for 85 quid I reckon


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> it really looks that bad?i thought pretty good for second plant and im pretty busy so i dont got alotta time for er View attachment 3002748


the pics are some of my first grows near 5yr ago now yes yours looks bad lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> it really looks that bad?i thought pretty good for second plant and im pretty busy so i dont got alotta time for er View attachment 3002748


I been workin around 6-7 days a week for the past couple months, at least 12 hours a day and I produce some good bud, been busy ain't no excuse for that


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

If I had an hps im sure it would b as big as those and I work out of town a lil different


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> it really looks that bad?i thought pretty good for second plant and im pretty busy so i dont got alotta time for er View attachment 3002748


this is your second? After this run do some reading mate n don't say ur 2 busy to pop on ur phone when ur on your break n read a few journals or something like that...after all you get what you put in bud.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> this is your second? After this run do some reading mate n don't say ur 2 busy to pop on ur phone when ur on your break n read a few journals or something like that...after all you get what you put in bud.


i love how relapse is no longer the nice play it on the fence guy he was lol the uk thread has taught him well lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> i thought pretty good for second plant and im pretty busy so i dont got alotta time for er View attachment 3002748



It'd be a right kick in the bollocks to get busted for that.........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i love how relapse is no longer the nice play it on the fence guy he was lol the uk thread has taught him well lolol


nah man if he had put effort into it not a bother but LOOK AT IT! Lol


Did I mention I haven't smoked in a few days either haha


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

I read as much as I can on what I have to work with.. (cfl's and autos)the only difference would be an hps and my yield would go up and some nutes but without an hps I figured nutes wouldn't bring me up in yeild that much


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nah man if he had put effort into it not a bother but LOOK AT IT! Lol
> 
> 
> Did I mention I haven't smoked in a few days either haha



lololol should have got that oz mate instead of the volcano although tbh i personally too would prefer a volcano lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> I read as much as I can on what I have to work with.. (cfl's and autos)the only difference would be an hps and my yield would go up and some nutes but without an hps I figured nutes wouldn't bring me up in yeild that much


your plants stilll need them nutes hps/cfl etc theres some real good cfl growers out there but u deffo aint one of them lol that plant looks shit volc tbh.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Few bud shots of livers, the trim is about half of what I got, the rest was frozen straight from chop, thot I'd dry half of it

bud dries more even if hung horizontal lol


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

Did you ever top that Mate? Looks skinny and all over the place... I suppose Bud is bud though ^.^


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

And if I get oz from $26 thats pretty decent lol


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 3002765View attachment 3002768View attachment 3002769View attachment 3002770View attachment 3002771View attachment 3002773View attachment 3002774
> Few bud shots of livers, the trim is about half of what I got, the rest was frozen straight from chop, thot I'd dry half of it


Nice , How much the Total come too?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

I know fuck it sure ill be happy in the long run.


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nah u don't top autos


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dude u cant bash my plant then post pics of skinny leafy "bud" lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Nice , How much the Total come too?


Aint weighed up yet cos it ain't dry!


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

Except for the one that looks nice


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> Dude u cant bash my plant then post pics of skinny leafy "bud" lol


theres a BIG difference in your plant and the drying budshots we just seen lmao


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol yeah im comparing them now u must have good eyes or something..


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> Dude u cant bash my plant then post pics of skinny leafy "bud" lol


the clone onlys don't grow the fattest of buds IMO, but ur plants look nothing like this


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> Lol yeah im comparing them now u must have good eyes or something..


or i can just grow n carnt lmao


----------



## volcom076 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah but were talking apples an oranges I don't have hps


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

@all....if anyone thinks them buds is leafy lookin ur probly right lol, my m8 trimmed about 70% of it cos I had to work, and he's a miserable cunt so that's probly why they look leafy, I couldn't give a fuck, 10s at 250 a pop ain't bad for leafy dank lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> yeah but were talking apples an oranges i don't have hps


 .........scrog.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @all....if anyone thinks them buds is leafy lookin ur probly right lol, my m8 trimmed about 70% of it cos I had to work, and he's a miserable cunt so that's probly why they look leafy, I couldn't give a fuck, 10s at 250 a pop ain't bad for leafy dank lol


i didnt even think they where that leafy mate, prob tastless tho but a sample could soon sort that out tho lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

U get my pm earlier rambo?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Once it's dry m8 get me an addy and u can have a bit of all 3, Tasteless or not I still get
more than u for my weed lmao


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

Not evan leafy tbh. The shit Dank round here sometimes its practicaly all leaf in thebag :L


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Once it's dry m8 get me an addy and u can have a bit of all 3, Tasteless or not I still get
> more than u for my weed lmao


i been switching acc's all night mate i think i see a pm from ya will just go read, im just bored anyways hg n fucking about dont go mr agro on me lolol would like to taste how you grown the livers tho, fuck ive never had nowt but probs with her but i know she can yield given the right enviroment.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm cool m8 lol, I had no problems with the livers and think they done better than the exo, they do t need 10-11 weeks like I thot, pulled mine at 9.5 and they look fine. U got my email have ye


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm cool m8 lol, I had no problems with the livers and think they done better than the exo, they do t need 10-11 weeks like I thot, pulled mine at 9.5 and they look fine. U got my email have ye


livers u can pull at 8wks mate n its still sellable so 9.5wk i presume its rather niiiiiiice, i half read pm from ya a while ago but carnt seem to find it again??? prob just me pissed mate tbh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2014)

volcom076 said:


> Yeah but were talking apples an oranges I don't have hps


go led? or get a 250 hps. go to the auto growers forum or try the cfl growers forum. i hear there's a new candle out that gives off 3 times the amount of lumens as a normal yankee candle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Anesthesia, 7 weeks 12/12.
Nearly done.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> go led? or get a 250 hps. go to the auto growers forum or try the cfl growers forum. i hear there's a new candle out that gives off 3 times the amount of lumens as a normal yankee candle


i see you your post bout clubbing lol

not for me any more either mate, ffs last time i went to a proper nightclub was ys ago, just like ya say to old for it nowdays sad thought at barely mid 30s lmao


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anesthesia, 7 weeks 12/12.
> Nearly done.
> 
> View attachment 3002803
> ...


Looking *aw**esome *mat*e*


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anesthesia, 7 weeks 12/12.
> Nearly done.
> 
> View attachment 3002803
> ...


What about the exo yorkie?
pm rambo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Dog S1 A, 7 weeks 12/12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What about the exo yorkie?


They're alive but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fuck... those pics are making me want to not wank over them but to do some 12/12 from seed  - Defo on my list for April


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Fuck... those pics are making me want to not wank over them but to do some 12/12 from seed  - Defo on my list for April


It ain't all to do with the strains, a lot has to do with the grower and judging by yours I don't think you'll have much luck unless you get someone else to do it for u lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're alive but we'll see how it goes.


Are they still looking like there full of small buds? Just interested m8, never really had any luck mesel when scroggin them


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It ain't all to do with the strains, a lot has to do with the grower and judging by yours I don't think you'll have much luck unless you get someone else to do it for u lol


With my current grow I've started flowering but there is no sign of sex yet as it hasn't even been a week yet so hopefully I will get a female along with some nice buds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Dog S1 B, 7 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> With my current grow I've started flowering but there is no sign of sex yet as it hasn't even been a week yet so hopefully I will get a female along with some nice buds


Keep growin cfl and Uve less chance of gettin nice buds. Why not buy hps.....grow a set of balls before u start growin plants


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1 B, 7 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3002837
> View attachment 3002841View attachment 3002842


how long u lettin them go yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Are they still looking like there full of small buds? Just interested m8, never really had any luck mesel when scroggin them


They're starting to fill out but I'm fucked if I know wether they'll finish properly or not, lol.

I'm just hoping for the best.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> how long u lettin them go yorkie?


Till they're done.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i see you your post bout clubbing lol
> 
> not for me any more either mate, ffs last time i went to a proper nightclub was ys ago, just like ya say to old for it nowdays sad thought at barely mid 30s lmao


it was a fucking joke man. no cards just cash, no cloakrooom. and i know in town birds wear nowt jacket wise but i had a rucksack for fucks sake. had to queue to go out for a tab on a balcony that was actually a fire escape. cunt doorman let 4 people back in then made me wait to go out. so i said fuck this i'm going for line in the bogs instead doorman didn't bat an eye. birds were all half my age, though one did jiggle her titties at me, shame she was size of a house. but at least i've still got it?!?! maybe... clutching at straws here.

me and me pal just fucked it off, walked over the river and got wrecked in his house instead. first time i've ever done lines off a bridge. 



Looking sweet as yorkie mate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

One of the lads dropped me in a few smokes woop!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're starting to fill out but I'm fucked if I know wether they'll finish properly or not, lol.
> 
> I'm just hoping for the best.


I know how u feel yorkie, had a few grows in a m8s wer we tried scroggin them with not much luck, never yielded well for us like that


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was a fucking joke man. no cards just cash, no cloakrooom. and i know in town birds wear nowt jacket wise but i had a rucksack for fucks sake. had to queue to go out for a tab on a balcony that was actually a fire escape. cunt doorman let 4 people back in then made me wait to go out. so i said fuck this i'm going for line in the bogs instead doorman didn't bat an eye. birds were all half my age, though one did jiggle her titties at me, shame she was size of a house. but at least i've still got it?!?! maybe... clutching at straws here.
> 
> me and me pal just fucked it off, walked over the river and got wrecked in his house instead. first time i've ever done lines off a bridge.
> 
> ...



i was only thinking meself i aint been to a proper nightclub in yrs was all, fuck they all seemed so young n im deffo too old, last good sesh i had was a few wks ago shitloads of valium,vodka,mdma n a 8th of rock i was so mangled i almost fell into me mates fishpond a few times lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looking sweet as yorkie mate


Aye I think these'll be nice but if the Exo don't pull through I'm skint cos the yield on both Dogs is poor tbh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Structure and yield is shite but the frost is immense.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Only lighter I got In the house, either this or the cooker ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 3002861
> Only lighter I got In the house, either this or the cooker ffs


when i smoked i loved pink lighters! no1 ever steals a mother fuckibg pink lighter n not one that size anyway lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> when i smoked i loved pink lighters! no1 ever steals a mother fuckibg pink lighter n not one that size anyway lol


Aye that's why it's the only one left, I had another lighter here somewhere but I'm fucked if I can find it


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 22, 2014)

@ chedz and zedd.....

i have smoked exo hundreds of times (now i know what it is) in not sure if you understand me when i say everyone here has exo for sale, its soooo fucking common its boring! 

i have also smoked some members exo from this thread....and its always the same its not wet, but very gooey and sticky.....my lem buds are rock hard and i have never ever managed to achieve sticky gooey buds like this is even when i fuck up.....so assumed that's just how buds are....because members from this threads exo is exactly the same as jims and bobs from down the road (if it was a dry issue surley one batch would be different....(always dark green in colour as well)

as in sure some of you do if not all, i smoke from the min i open my eyes till i blow my last toke out before bed.....exo never seems to get me very high at all.....

now if your telling me exo buds should be rock hard then i will withdraw my statement as obv ive never had a batch that's been taken to that stage.........

i have sampled some "cheese" buds that were rock hard and lime green from Birmingham, really really stinky but defo not gooey like all this exo....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 22, 2014)

@ don really really really loving this slh x sc don......very very vigorous growth and very strong and quick growing in veg like the slh, must be from the haze....

but the smell oh my.....lemon then a rush of well.....cherry (not sure but its very very very very nice and strong!!(im in veg)

lime green stems, deep green much more rounded leafs then just slh.....

but strangely the two i have growing side by side are identical in every way.....

have mainlined for 8 wont again.....looked better for it when it was a little bush......
have a couple shots if rimmer can be bothered.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> @ chedz and zedd.....
> i have smoked exo hundreds of times (now i know what it is) in not sure if you understand me when i say everyone here has exo for sale, its soooo fucking common its boring!.


Nobody who has the real Exo would call it Blue Cheese.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2014)

7 week Exo.





.........


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lemon lmfao exodus cheese is dense as fuck if its not dense ill say it again its not exo yr smokin mate believe me hps and exo go hand in hand and the buds are fuckin solid after the 7 wk mark of flower im laughin me bollox off her mate I dont know wot yr smokin but its certainly not exo mate !! Ill get some to ya this wk just to show u how hard the buds are ya nutter a fuckin oz of exo looks piss poor till ya crumble the bud and you see wot ya get from a little bud


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 7 week Exo.
> 
> View attachment 3002898
> View attachment 3002899
> ...


Keep at it yorkie they might surprise us all but id advise a reveg mate as itd a fuckin shame to just ditch it bro fuck messin about with clone onlys best way to grow the fucker is by numbers not the long veg and scroggin bro zeds livers he gifted me is Goin in the flower room next wk an it was a small cut but has surprised me of how easy the fucker shoots up lol no problem with it so far im just to good for that shit muhahahaha


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> @ chedz and zedd.....
> 
> i have smoked exo hundreds of times (now i know what it is) in not sure if you understand me when i say everyone here has exo for sale, its soooo fucking common its boring!
> 
> ...


maybe its not for u then lem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i was only thinking meself i aint been to a proper nightclub in yrs was all, fuck they all seemed so young n im deffo too old, last good sesh i had was a few wks ago shitloads of valium,vodka,mdma n a 8th of rock i was so mangled i almost fell into me mates fishpond a few times lol


good work rambo. i'd say it was a while since i was that mangled but it was only a week ago on all of the above lol. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I think these'll be nice but if the Exo don't pull through I'm skint cos the yield on both Dogs is poor tbh.


ii thought the structure looked odd when you showed it a couple off weeks in. think i even commented on it. i've got two god cuts and neither look owt like that!?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Structure and yield is shite but the frost is immense.
> 
> View attachment 3002852
> 
> View attachment 3002856View attachment 3002855


drives you mad, i've just chopped a couple of dog x 2toke's and the just like you say the frost is there but the structure is shitty. 


Lemon king said:


> @ don really really really loving this slh x sc don......very very vigorous growth and very strong and quick growing in veg like the slh, must be from the haze....
> 
> but the smell oh my.....lemon then a rush of well.....cherry (not sure but its very very very very nice and strong!!(im in veg)
> 
> ...


sound canny! you got pics i'll drop you my email in a pm


The Yorkshireman said:


> 7 week Exo.
> 
> View attachment 3002898
> View attachment 3002899
> ...


not sure what to say really? work it backwards, what have you changed nute or mix wise ?enviro change? it's not been too warm of late


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lemon lmfao exodus cheese is dense as fuck if its not dense ill say it again its not exo yr smokin mate believe me hps and exo go hand in hand and the buds are fuckin solid after the 7 wk mark of flower im laughin me bollox off her mate I dont know wot yr smokin but its certainly not exo mate !! Ill get some to ya this wk just to show u how hard the buds are ya nutter a fuckin oz of exo looks piss poor till ya crumble the bud and you see wot ya get from a little bud


lems deffo smoking exo chedz lol

it was chopped at 8wks, and yeah deffo not given the best dry hence it being ''stickey'' ''gooey'' i havent heard lem once say he thinks its shit blah blah just that its very common in the area he is which is true.

me mate whos grow it came from dont even smoke weed, sticky is his bone-dry lol

@lem i do think you have a high tolerance tho mate to say it dont get you that stoned.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lems deffo smoking exo chedz lol
> 
> it was chopped at 8wks, and yeah deffo not given the best dry hence it being ''stickey'' ''gooey'' i havent heard lem once say he thinks its shit blah blah just that its very common in the area he is which is true.
> 
> ...


I stuck some of mine in a jar n she was dandy after a few days n as U say she was dried fast so that should also be factored in as it takes from the longevity of the high.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yh mate maybe high tolerance but ya bud should be solid and and bone dry not airy weed and sticky hence why its no comparison the stuff u sent me was hard as rocks but the smell was nt there and u had ur reason as to why it was like it if he has only had it sticky how can he compare? You yaself should know the is no comparison and he just said its always sticky and not solid so I dont know how ya can compare tbh lol I know its not bashin exo but if ya shit is n right then how would ya know lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lems deffo smoking exo chedz lol
> 
> it was chopped at 8wks, and yeah deffo not given the best dry hence it being ''stickey'' ''gooey'' i havent heard lem once say he thinks its shit blah blah just that its very common in the area he is which is true.
> 
> ...


If he is anything like me with Exo unless its been left to go 9wks+ n grown properly I dont find it any stronger than half the strains floating around at the mo, even at 9+wks its nowhere near the strongest strains ive smoked over the years an I find besides the taste i wouldnt rate Exo as highly as some ppl do


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good work rambo. i'd say it was a while since i was that mangled but it was only a week ago on all of the above lol.
> 
> ii thought the structure looked odd when you showed it a couple off weeks in. think i even commented on it. i've got two god cuts and neither look owt like that!?
> 
> ...


I take it ya blasted yr lemon and exo don? Truth on ya thoughts mate?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate maybe high tolerance but ya bud should be solid and and bone dry not airy weed and sticky hence why its no comparison the stuff u sent me was hard as rocks but the smell was nt there and u had ur reason as to why it was like it if he has only had it sticky how can he compare? You yaself should know the is no comparison and he just said its always sticky and not solid so I dont know how ya can compare tbh lol I know its not bashin exo but if ya shit is n right then how would ya know lol


the exo lems talking about, well the stuff he says came from the forum anyway, came from me mates grow chedz, is the exact same bit of green as i sent you but dryer, and the clones came from me ages ago.

like i say he dont even smoke n has very little love for his grows just £££ it was a long way from being a great example of exo mate, but still a good bit of weed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure what to say really? work it backwards, what have you changed nute or mix wise ?enviro change? it's not been too warm of late


Too cold I think.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 23, 2014)

Bollocks, just been in the cupboard as noticed a slight burning smell and both the ducting reducers have fucking melted ffs, no running a cool tube with no air blowing thru it lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

First time running a cool tube got 1 600 running with 6" rvk pulling thru it full blast and the temps are still 29° celcius feckin mad


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> First time running a cool tube got 1 600 running with 6" rvk pulling thru it full blast and the temps are still 29° celcius feckin mad


fucking hell bud, mine in my dr90 maxed at 27.2 bit usually stays around 25. Have you got tboth intake vents open?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Aye its ridiculous mate tried it pulling air from outside the tent and thru the tubes but it gets hotter Lol maybe its cuz I ain't got an intake? Or my hygrometer is shit? Its certainly not the fan as it looks like the tent is about to fold in on itself it got that much suction


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its ridiculous mate tried it pulling air from outside the tent and thru the tubes but it gets hotter Lol maybe its cuz I ain't got an intake? Or my hygrometer is shit? Its certainly not the fan as it looks like the tent is about to fold in on itself it got that much suction


*probably like you say no Intake. Shouldn't be gtting hotter ^.^*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its ridiculous mate tried it pulling air from outside the tent and thru the tubes but it gets hotter Lol maybe its cuz I ain't got an intake? Or my hygrometer is shit? Its certainly not the fan as it looks like the tent is about to fold in on itself it got that much suction


there U go, ita the intake, open both vents up n you'll be down to low to mid 20s


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll tay a gander after I've had a joint lights out soon anyway they'll be back on at 8 tonight...so how are we all anyways?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye its ridiculous mate tried it pulling air from outside the tent and thru the tubes but it gets hotter Lol maybe its cuz I ain't got an intake? Or my hygrometer is shit? Its certainly not the fan as it looks like the tent is about to fold in on itself it got that much suction


How av ya got it rigge up shawn? Ducting outside tent cooltube then extractor then ductin??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> How av ya got it rigge up shawn? Ducting outside tent cooltube then extractor then ductin??


Extractor on top of the tent (outside) pulling thru 2 cool tubes 1 running and pulling air out of the tent not from outside


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just love how everyone on this thread has lots and lots of posts mainly due to convos on this thread  - I think I should be on of those people.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

like that but without the filter for now


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 3003363 like that but without the filter for now


Looking good but will be looking even better with some plants in there


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 3003363 like that but without the filter for now


You got too many bends and kinks in the ducting, robbing half the fans power


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I just love how everyone on this thread has lots and lots of posts mainly due to convos on this thread  - I think I should be on of those people.


this is the only place we can talk about our hobbies n we all tend to have a fair bit in common (stoners) except for chedz he doesn't smoke(weird eh?)


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> this is the only place we can talk about our hobbies n we all tend to have a fair bit in common (stoners) except for chedz he doesn't smoke(weird eh?)


Yeah, really weird as most people on this site either grow or consume weed in some form or another.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You got too many bends and kinks in the ducting, robbing half the fans power


That's fully stretched when there up the kinks go but it pulls like a fucker mate I rekon if you attached a hosepipe to it,it would pull a golf ball thru it lmao...I don't think too much power is being robbed when u open the door u can feel it pulling air past your face


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyway, I'll be joining this thread to keep my amount of posts increasing every minute.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Yeah, really weird as most people on this site either grow or consume weed in some form or another.


not that weird if you take into consideration this sites about cannabis cultivation lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's fully stretched when there up the kinks go but it pulls like a fucker mate I rekon if you attached a hosepipe to it,it would pull a golf ball thru it lmao...I don't think too much power is being robbed when u open the door u can feel it pulling air past your face


if the tents a concave as you say they ur suction is grand. Id put money of it being no intak vents


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

The more air exchange the better but if it is too much then you are just wasting power so stick with suitable amount of plants to shove in their then that way there is no wasted power.

I seriously hope this makes sense.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> if the tents a concave as you say they ur suction is grand. Id put money of it being no intak vents


Yeh man spot on prolapse just opened them dropped a ° in seconds Lol can feel it pulling thru them like fuck will no better tonight when theve been on a few hour


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol im fuckin weird haha im the biggest clone only fiend in here haha shauny rig it up as ive said mate and av it in a perfect U bend without a great deal of kinks in it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man spot on prolapse just opened them dropped a ° in seconds Lol can feel it pulling thru them like fuck will no better tonight when theve been on a few hour


stick some 6'ducting in them holes n light proof em n ur sorted bud fingers crossed mate but id say ur laughing if I've a 600w in my 3x3


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 23, 2014)

@sae I think I might have a 6-4" reducer lying about if it's of any use to u at the minute, but it is just a plastic one tho so u might have the same problem again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol im fuckin weird haha im the biggest clone only fiend in here haha shauny rig it up as ive said mate and av it in a perfect U bend without a great deal of kinks in it


Can't think how you mean ched that was the only way i could squeeze it all in there Lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not that weird if you take into consideration this sites about cannabis cultivation lol


Oh when I say that I mean why not smoke weed? Everyone does it or they either grow it but in the end they still smoke it. But anyway, lets forget about this crap and talk about stuff that is needed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThGv4e4ulCc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThGv4e4ulCc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmMzabdEKQ bboxing mother fucker!

That's actually a poor example of his bboxing but the chantings sweet. That rappers pretty sweet if U like the spoken word movement look up Dan le sac,sage Francis n Saul williams


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] pm me an email addy again when you get chance.

I remembered this morning that I never did send you those PDF's.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmMzabdEKQ bboxing mother fucker!
> 
> That's actually a poor example of his bboxing but the chantings sweet. That rappers pretty sweet if U like the spoken word movement look up Dan le sac,sage Francis n Saul williams


Yeh sick beat that made me laugh at the start when that geezer was making that twanging noise Lol...just watched one with Mr woodnote or something and Yeh he's pretty sick man....I'm into all sorts of music man if it sounds good I like it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This one is bad


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [email protected] pm me an email addy again when you get chance.
> 
> I remembered this morning that I never did send you those PDF's.


thanks mate I didn't want to be hassling you for it so I never asked again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sick beat that made me laugh at the start when that geezer was making that twanging noise Lol...just watched one with Mr woodnote or something and Yeh he's pretty sick man....I'm into all sorts of music man if it sounds good I like it


im the same mat, once they write their own music ill give it a listen. My taste streatches from edith piaf to slayer lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This one is bad


hes not consistently amazing but there are a few gems n as far as a one man band goes hes up there with prince lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol Yeh he shud shorten them down he gets a bit carried away don't he Lol...anyway little ones having a snooze so I'm gonna tay a joint then got a nice bit a rump to fry up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thanks mate I didn't want to be hassling you for it so I never asked again lol


Lol, you should do.

I'm lazy with a memory like seive.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

So I'm on this 'Canna Flush' thing.

See what the craic is.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Aye it is I.mailed u about a week ago and u still having let me know whether they landed Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye it is I.mailed u about a week ago and u still having let me know whether they landed Lol


Lol sorry man, that's a special fairy email so I don't check it often.

I did reply to the question in thread but you obviously haven't seen it.

Yeah man, cheers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

And I still owe you a cut.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha no probs man Yeh I haven't been reading back when I come on been so busy last week...that's all good then matey


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I'm on this 'Canna Flush' thing.
> 
> See what the craic is.


nah ur grand out but. The can a flush is the one can a product I've not tried..is it worth it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And I still owe you a cut.


Aye whenever you've got one for me I'll tay one mate good things come to those who wait and all that lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 23, 2014)

. . . As someone once said,"flushings for toilets "


----------



## jondamon (Feb 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I'm on this 'Canna Flush' thing.
> 
> See what the craic is.


The only thing I've witnessed Canna flush do is drop pH into really weird figures. 3.2 at one point. 

I've used it before. 

It does nothing more than plain water. 


I used it to reduce rootzone EC and to "flush" out built up salts. 

So I used it. 

Rootzone EC only lowered a minuscule amount. 

Would have had better luck with Luke warm water followed by a balanced feed. 


Canna's instructions are a bit weird too. 

Start 2 weeks away from harvest on a normal feeding schedule and every other feeding use flush whilst still feeding just the same. Lol. I mean come on. 


IMO there are 2 products that canna manufacture that are scams. 

1 - boost accelerator
2 - Flush. 



J


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

No point using all these expensive flushers, just use plain old water.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

jondamon said:


> The only thing I've witnessed Canna flush do is drop pH into really weird figures. 3.2 at one point.
> 
> I've used it before.
> 
> ...


 hey man, thanks for that! Im using boost our or recommendation froma lad on this thread (ghb) if he ever comes back lol and next run im going to do half my plants on boost n the other on Triacontanol which is a fraction of the price n suppedly the "secret ingredient" with some added cane extracts to see if it is worth the outrageous price tag


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The canna flush is the one can a product I've not tried..is it worth it?


Haven't tried it before, soon see.
I was skeptical of Cannazyme until I used it, it's actually a lot stronger than I thought.



bazoomer said:


> . . . As someone once said,"flushings for toilets "


I think flushing with plain water is for toilets but there's science behind a purpose flush solution.
It all depends on what the desired result is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> next run im going to do half my plants on boost n the other on Triacontanol


Good luck with that.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hey man, thanks for that! Im using boost our or recommendation froma lad on this thread (ghb) if he ever comes back lol and next run im going to do half my plants on boost n the other on Triacontanol which is a fraction of the price n suppedly the "secret ingredient" with some added cane extracts to see if it is worth the outrageous price tag


its just more shit for ur plants to deal with imo and boost is a profit maker for canna, in soil its better to feed the soil not the plant cos the living soil is bettr at growing a plant, if u want to spend money to boost ur plants add more light, photons are the best plant food...also.recent science using radio carbon 14 shows that complex organic molecules can be actively transported using the cellular ATP active transport system....ie u can feed ur plants small amounts of sugars and aminos and they will get used
aact being the richest source naturally, and the smell of the weed is very strong and complex, like fine wine


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 23, 2014)

@gary, cheers mate if i put another plastic 1 in there its just gonna melt again so gonna have to save up for some metal ones lol, only got amazon credit n all so they are gonna be like nearly £18 a pop delivered lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Relax why don't you do a topmax and boost side by side boost is more than double the price of topmax and literally the same ting tommy


----------



## jondamon (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hey man, thanks for that! Im using boost our or recommendation froma lad on this thread (ghb) if he ever comes back lol and next run im going to do half my plants on boost n the other on Triacontanol which is a fraction of the price n suppedly the "secret ingredient" with some added cane extracts to see if it is worth the outrageous price tag


I know who GHB is. 

He's a good guy. 


Ive tried boost before. 

I currently use coco A and B, ZYM, RHIZO, PK1314 along with mono Ca and mono Mg with some Silica to raise pH where needed. 

I average +400g from my 400w setup without the boost. 


J


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 23, 2014)

Canna A, B, Rhizotonic, Enzymes, PK, Epsom Salts, Cal-mag. 

That'll do me in Coco.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Relax why don't you do a topmax and boost side by side boost is more than double the price of topmax and literally the same ting tommy


might do mate, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

jondamon said:


> I know who GHB is.
> 
> He's a good guy.
> 
> ...


 had to see for myself tbh but I knew alot of it was hype n I initially was anti it but fuck mw U watch a few of his bids n you question yourself haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 23, 2014)

Canna a+b cannazyme budxl rhizo very rarely pk13/14 canna pro medium no ph or ec or ppm bollox straight up old school growin haha beat that ya fuckers lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

someone asked for some bud last week but I forget who, got psycho if ya pm mate whoever u were....always delete messages, never know wen ur lappys gonna get lifted


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 23, 2014)

Told ya the biggest clone only feind goin straight up growin no fuckin about with ua poxy equipment and nutes wen my leaves start goin yellow at all at any time ill ask yas wot the crack is lmfao u might be waitin a life time tho haah funny as fuck or wah haha lemon get ya cocco pics out muhahahahhahah


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 23, 2014)

Sup Guys? Did You get the temp problem sorted??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Sup Guys? Did You get the temp problem sorted??


séans lights are off till 8 so id say we will know later if not tomorrow but id say its sorted.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 23, 2014)

Well thats me got that 1 exo I had ready all trimmed now, and even after splittin it with ma mate whos house ma stuff is in I still came home with what I predict will dry to around 2oz so not all bad considering it was just a little plant I had at back of tent during last grow. Another 4 weeks till the nxt one is ready, and then I need some cuts to get me back on track


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well thats me got that 1 exo I had ready all trimmed now, and even after splittin it with ma mate whos house ma stuff is in I still came home with what I predict will dry to around 2oz so not all bad considering it was just a little plant I had at back of tent during last grow. Another 4 weeks till the nxt one is ready, and then I need some cuts to get me back on track


don't forget to send my on ur addy if you still want those DOG...it will be Tuesday when I can send em out.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> don't forget to send my on ur addy if you still want those DOG...it will be Tuesday when I can send em out.


nice one m8, i had completely forgot, will email u in a bit cheers.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

theres a geeza on the irish thread who is telling me about different phenos of psychosis...insists some are more northen lights and some more haze, hes never heard about it but looked it up on the web and insists lol.....any one grown out diff phenos of a clone only....lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Just checked temps are at 26.8....lmao different phenos from clone onlys is he mad...I take it he doesn't understand the concept of cloning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> theres a geeza on the irish thread who is telling me about different phenos of psychosis...insists some are more northen lights and some more haze, hes never heard about it but looked it up on the web and insists lol.....any one grown out diff phenos of a clone only....lol


He might be on about the Psycho/Exo sister crosses debate, nobody active really knows for sure.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

he might not be as nuts as ya think, im pretty shore ive read of a few different cuts or old cross'es of pyscho n exo, i dont know that much about it tho the brightside cut comes to mind for some reason?

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=213198


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He might be on about the Psycho/Exo sister crosses debate, nobody active really knows for sure.


yeah I thought along those lines but he is saying diff cuts will produce dif phenos....I was very polite really....for me


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

this is what he said when I remarked that all psychos were the same.........."Originally Posted by *mdjenks*  Not true you can take several clones from the same plant and get different pheno's, since psychosis isn't an heirloom strain meaning a pure sativa or pure indica it will always have different pheno's. I was just writing what I researched about psychosis here is just one link http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/..._Only_Strains/

I hope you don't think I am trying to start a heated debate with you because I am not, I love to research and if you could give me some information from a site I would love it, I am not above being proved wrong. I like everyone on this thread and enjoy sharing information because I know I don't know everything but I do know about getting different pheno's from cuttings from one plant I do it every run at the coop and we label each cutting strain name 1, strain name 2, strain name 3, etc and we always get different pheno's from the same plant unless it is a pure heirloom strain of course which we do not have unfortunately.

There doesn't seem to be a lot of information about psychosis but I would love to get my hands on it and the strain cheese which either is not here on the west coast."...........looool


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

hes a yank zedd is ol jenks quiet a nice bloke too.

i dunno bout that tho??? a clone is a clone of what you took it from is it not? i no enviroment etc can effect how it comes out i.e grown shitty it aint gonna represent the mother blah blah


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=213198

here they talk of a brightside exo cut and a jah exo cut, i knew id seen it somewhere.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hes a yank zedd is ol jenks quiet a nice bloke too.
> 
> i dunno bout that tho??? a clone is a clone of what you took it from is it not? i no enviroment etc can effect how it comes out i.e grown shitty it aint gonna represent the mother blah blah


yeah mate its only enviro and grower that can influence yield and flavour, but a clone is a clone ...same fukin identical plant matter. if u analyse it its all the same GW pharma use 2 strains of clones so there meds are always exactly the same according to lab analysis each plant has its own genetic fingerprint....so al the same for sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeh I've always thought if you take a cut off a plant the cut will be exactly the same as what you took it off?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this is what he said when I remarked that all psychos were the same.........."Originally Posted by *mdjenks*  Not true you can take several clones from the same plant and get different pheno's, since psychosis isn't an heirloom strain meaning a pure sativa or pure indica it will always have different pheno's. I was just writing what I researched about psychosis here is just one link http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/..._Only_Strains/
> 
> I hope you don't think I am trying to start a heated debate with you because I am not, I love to research and if you could give me some information from a site I would love it, I am not above being proved wrong. I like everyone on this thread and enjoy sharing information because I know I don't know everything but I do know about getting different pheno's from cuttings from one plant I do it every run at the coop and we label each cutting strain name 1, strain name 2, strain name 3, etc and we always get different pheno's from the same plant unless it is a pure heirloom strain of course which we do not have unfortunately.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a lot of information about psychosis but I would love to get my hands on it and the strain cheese which either is not here on the west coast."...........looool


Lol, I think he means he goes down the co-op one day for some 'OG Kush' cuts but then the next time he goes down the 'OG Kush' cuts he buys grow up looking different.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2014)

the reply.................."Its common knowledge that each generation of a clone is going to change pheno's. I am not making this up. Its like a mother having twins although they look alike they have distinct different traits from the mother or the father and with hybrids it is the same. Even though it is the same mother she has different genotypes from which she was bred from. for instance using two, three, four different strains to make a certain breed. Everytime we take cuttings from the same mother and clone them they are never identical and they never have the same taste or high because some have more of the original strain used in the breeding process to make that certain hybrid strain. We only keep the more stable, healthy plant and then make clones of it resulting in a better clone from that clone.

I'm not using theories I am talking from experience from cloning dozens of different strains.".................so I give up, twin are not clones. laters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the reply.................."Its common knowledge that each generation of a clone is going to change pheno's. I am not making this up. Its like a mother having twins although they look alike they have distinct different traits from the mother or the father and with hybrids it is the same. Even though it is the same mother she has different genotypes from which she was bred from. for instance using two, three, four different strains to make a certain breed. Everytime we take cuttings from the same mother and clone them they are never identical and they never have the same taste or high because some have more of the original strain used in the breeding process to make that certain hybrid strain. We only keep the more stable, healthy plant and then make clones of it resulting in a better clone from that clone.
> 
> I'm not using theories I am talking from experience from cloning dozens of different strains.".................so I give up, twin are not clones. laters


He's an idiot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2014)

CoNsEqUeNcE said:


> The best extractor is the BHO Butane Honey Oil Extractor, Deluxe High Quality, 316L Stainless Steel, LARGE 300g sold on ebay uk. I get 26-30gs of the best resin in one wash of bud.
> View attachment 3003826


The best extractors are Tamisium........

http://www.tamisiumextractors.com


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

the spam speaks lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

Sshit its AI !!!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sshit its AI !!!


lmao this is terminator shit relapse your deffo sarah conner lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2014)

fuck you and your skynet man I wanna be a fire truck!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fuck you and your skynet man I wanna be a fire truck!


lmfao mate good post.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 23, 2014)

Hahahah golden 

Dog bho
Wanted to hear shawny bout this iso. Does it look right- Looks like the bho but is even more sticky- Maybe i didnt evaporate it enough


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 23, 2014)

Cor look at you all on the canna flush hype, months ago i asked about it as ive used it a few times before...you all told me it was a waste of time lol.....so let me save you some yorky it is......it consist organic acid and vits if you google canna flush pdf all the ingredients are listed........

i belive it Does leave a taste behind and flushing is better done with water.........

in rob.c.clarkes book he states that two clones taken from the same mum but raised in two diff environments will look completely different.....he days phenotype is dependant on the enviro alone and its genotype that's set......

and in other news.....planted some kings kut in potting soil in smart pots they smell 100000% better in soil......lemon man Eddie wasn't lying.....

don will send u piks tomoz......

and best news off all

please if you are not currently using mycos get some, root mass dubbled over nite.....and continues to grow.....£4 at wilkos.....best buy everr


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the exo lems talking about, well the stuff he says came from the forum anyway, came from me mates grow chedz, is the exact same bit of green as i sent you but dryer, and the clones came from me ages ago.
> 
> like i say he dont even smoke n has very little love for his grows just £££ it was a long way from being a great example of exo mate, but still a good bit of weed.


don't wana keep dragging this shit up its boring, but i just thought id add Rambo is spot on IM defo not slagging exo off, and the gear from bo was Imo the best exo i have ever smoked (even if it wasn't given the best of care) and i have found it very tastey and enjoy able and would defo smoke it as it was then....again now......i hope you can see the compliment in that mate lol......anyways fuck the cheese in a smooth, shiney yellow lemon head through and through.......looool


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 7 week Exo.
> 
> View attachment 3002898
> View attachment 3002899
> ...


you know the reason for this, too cold at lights out man....i tried telling you this ages ago to save you some time.....they will not finish and bulk up.....as i recommened then, if you look up medicroper on youtube i belive its in his purple udub 18000w grow....he has exactly the same prob and buds never finish, this happened to him for two runs, he works out its temps because it was always plants closetest to the intake fans that were most effected (obv because of reciving the most direct cold air) .....

and as you are loft growing with no oil heaters in winter your temps are getting too low....obv you don't have a max/min therm on the go!

its a shame man if them scrogs had of grown right id be jizzin myself now....hopefully you can sort it for next run man...

p.s just re-read this and its abit rude....no offence ment yorkstar....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well thats me got that 1 exo I had ready all trimmed now, and even after splittin it with ma mate whos house ma stuff is in I still came home with what I predict will dry to around 2oz so not all bad considering it was just a little plant I had at back of tent during last grow. Another 4 weeks till the nxt one is ready, and then I need some cuts to get me back on track
> 
> View attachment 3003758View attachment 3003759View attachment 3003760
> 
> ...


get that fuckin weed away from that boiler man....harsh weed city's a Cumming!!!!

on the flip side wicked picks man.....first pic with blk tent behind looks semi professional!!

wish i could take good picks...


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Never seen yorkies light on any pics. My first thought was lighting being too far of. Looking at the dogs even the buds looks stretched.. I hit 12c at night sometimes..


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

y man im not convinced its low night temps doing this...I run nite temps as low as 59 f, if I run 54 then the exo lets me know in the morning...low day temps ive never tried, my feeling is that perhaps 400 w is not enough for such a fine scrog of a light loving plant, do u know what temps u runnin mate?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

Hmmmmm the low lighting would explaine the stretch i experienced this with a clone, the bulb was near death an obv not putting out 900000 lumens and caused stretch next run under a new bulb was fine......but......plants grew as expected an growth was not slowed.....

im more leaning towards it being temps now you've said both are under a 400w.....i think its been cold all grow, 600w in a loft is enough heat 400w on two plants not so......i think its abit of under lighting combinded with consists cold temps lights on and off.......its just always been too cold....

yorky get a min max therm and let us know......

the plants themselves look very healthy just like medicropers, and this is what caused all the confusion.....why are healthy plants not doing what they should....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Look lads, I think were after over looking one major factor... POLTERGEISTS!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 24, 2014)

It amazes me how many probs you lads find with ya enviroment and plants lol nutes, lighting, stretching, roots, cold, heat, ect ect sort it out boys ya plants will love ya for it haha the only problem I have is not enough power and im fuckin glad listenin to yow lot is depressing lol and lems a clome of a clone of a clone does nt fuckin turn into a diffrent pheno mate lol look at how long livers psychosis exodus and others av been about you always get same pheno regardless common knowledge bro !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> get that fuckin weed away from that boiler man....harsh weed city's a Cumming!!!!
> 
> on the flip side wicked picks man.....first pic with blk tent behind looks semi professional!!
> 
> wish i could take good picks...


I normally dry in my tents above the lights but due to them being elsewhere now my boiler cupboard is the best option, and tbh it ain't that warm in there temps hit about 26-27 at the most and that's when I've got heating on.

And cheers m8 the pics don't do her justice she was a beautiful looking plant, can't wait to smoke her next week


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prolapse u got email m8


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Prolapse u got email m8


right back at u


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> It and lems a clome of a clone of a clone does nt fuckin turn into a diffrent pheno mate lol look at how long livers psychosis exodus and others av been about you always get same pheno regardless common knowledge bro !!


im sure most of your exos if not all look different.....but yea man same "pheno".......


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 24, 2014)

The only thing that can make a clone diffrent from its mother is wen its took from her !! Eg in veg or in flower the later being with more nodes per plant veg will be exactly the same!! Zed throw a few pics of the lemon up you ll see wah I mean as his clone was took from a plant that was 2-3wks in flower !!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The only thing that can make a clone diffrent from its mother is wen its took from her !! Eg in veg or in flower the later being with more nodes per plant veg will be exactly the same!! Zed throw a few pics of the lemon up you ll see wah I mean as his clone was took from a plant that was 2-3wks in flower !!


its got micro defs with stunted new growth atm, got it in soil with some tea and its coming round, must have been the low temps in transit mate as im sure u sent it perfect, so ill put some pics up when she pulls thru


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ill probly be taking some psycho and exo cuts in a couple of weeks......fingers crossed I get the same pheno as I've always had hahah


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its got micro defs with stunted new growth atm, got it in soil with some tea and its coming round, must have been the low temps in transit mate as im sure u sent it perfect, so ill put some pics up when she pulls thru


Zeddd & pics.......NO FUCKIN WAY


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The only thing that can make a clone diffrent from its mother is wen its took from her !! Eg in veg or in flower the later being with more nodes per plant veg will be exactly the same!! Zed throw a few pics of the lemon up you ll see wah I mean as his clone was took from a plant that was 2-3wks in flower !!


*genotype + environment + &#8594; phenotype (P)
Pass some clones to me and in my environment they will not look like yours..... You know what just send some clones and lets find out  h uh the magic clone only. Haha
*


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 24, 2014)

Get em on haha yh zed was alrite wen send mate I got a pic somewere if ive not already put it on dont know how clear it is as I was rushin lol no biggy tho mate might be cus its been transplanted to soil from cocco should be banging for ya next few days an u noticed how tight yhe nodes are and branchin ??


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 24, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> *genotype + environment + &#8594; phenotype (P)
> Pass some clones to me and in my environment they will not look like yours..... You know what just send some clones and lets find out  h uh the magic clone only. Haha
> *


Lets av it then haha all plants that are cloned are identical to mother the only factor which can manipulate structure from mother I how far in flower the mother is if u took a clone while the mother was in veg then the clone will be identical. If you take a clone from same mother wen its been put into flower for 2-3wks you ll find it has a stronger structure to the clone than it had the mother !! Other than that you can clone from a clone for decades and it'll be same as wen first cloned haha

Hence why im the clone only fiend haha


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright lads hope your all good? 

As far as I'm aware nutes, medium, light and environment will play a big part in how one clone may appear different to another but other than appearance due to the factors above the clone will remain the same.
A couple of years back on this thread there was a similar discussion not about different phenotypes but about the same cuts looking different in different grow rooms, which may very easily confuse those not intelligent to grasp the difference in appearance due to environment.
As for the possibility of there being different pheno's in a cut? (Lol) My vote would be bad or changing conditions making the cuts appear different each grow, also it might be worth noting that if cuttings changed as rapidly as that guy was making out taking cuttings in the first place would be a waste of time as you wouldn't be preserving the plant you just grew which would pretty much make passing cuts of any strain around useless as they would no longer be the same cut!!!
The talk of recessive traits coming to the surface randomly makes me think its poor conditions more than anything else because those growing in good to great conditions with a predicatable strain can easily predict the outcome which isn't the case in bad to terrible conditions which could easily change the plant over generations due to stress and degradation.
Waffling on about bollax now lol shouldn't have started smoking so early.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm more interested in the recessive traits of the clone onlies than the prominent. crosses of the throwback genes not just chucking kush with kush and getting a new kush. yawn....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm more interested in the recessive traits of the clone onlies than the prominent. crosses of the throwback genes not just chucking kush with kush and getting a new kush. yawn....


Don was after a big yeilding kush any ideas??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

plenty. thing is they generally have poor yield. unless you mix big bud or owt critical in there and then you lose potency. would you guys want to see a critical dog kush?! lol


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2014)

Would be interesting to see what turned up mate, I personally can't see many taking the time to work it backwards though when like ya said they can just cross X and X and end up with another strain of X, I don't know what goes into a proper breeding programme but a few years back when I did speak to someone who made their own strain they made it sound very complicated and time consuming back crossing and them cubing etc for desired traits.
On a side note I tried that livers cross cheese the other day that I was going to get some cuts of and was very dissapointed with the smoke, it tasted ok like cheese with a possible hint of livers but nothing more and the smoke really didn't compare to either the Exo or the livers, was more on the Exo side but seemed to be lacking in the buzz and flavour, I had a fat joint an within half hour or so felt totally sober after a very mild buzz, I was as polite as I could be and turned the cuts down simply because I don't think it would encourage repeat business I mean it would sell all day long but it wouldn't do very well in repeat because you could smoke so much of it due to the extremely short life of the buzz which is amongst if not the mildest I've ever had, a gram wouldn't keep a smoker happy f


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 24, 2014)

For more than an hour or so at best!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 24, 2014)

Was lookin towards a true bred kush mate! The critical dog sound interesting tbf haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

2 SinMint GSC Fem


6 Sin City Blue Petrol

2 x Aligee Firedog


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm more interested in the recessive traits of the clone onlies than the prominent. crosses of the throwback genes not just chucking kush with kush and getting a new kush. yawn....


don do you not think that the cheese smell is the recessive trait, and that exo is the ressesive plant hence clone only, it would also explains why everyone elses cheese is not exo and in 30years its not been replicated....i reckon the smell is ressesive and it gets lost when the strain is crossed (even to itself)......and that's why know ones done it......there is one guy i used to talk to a little his seeds are on the rude and hes a cheese head proper.....claims to have s1 seeds of exo for sale....his name might be kaliman??......

i have a g13 labs cheese on the go....lets see how much exos in that lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> 2 SinMint GSC Fem
> 
> View attachment 3004704View attachment 3004705
> 6 Sin City Blue Petrol
> ...


mainline a couple man you've half done it already......

them blue petrols are looking promising how long till flip man....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^unhealthy lookin plants to me what u growin em in and feeding them?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> mainline a couple man you've half done it already......
> 
> them blue petrols are looking promising how long till flip man....


Yeah gonna start getting a bit more involved, need to start bending shit soon.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^unhealthy lookin plants to me what u growin em in and feeding them?


Had a nightmare week man. Back in wales for a lot longer than I thought I would be so had to get the helper to sort them out.

Ill be round a bit more for them now. Temps were 28 when I got there last night. 

They in Coco and Perlite mix. on 12 ml canna a n b, cal mag, epsom. Just stopped enzymes cos they were making the feed look funky. Ph'd to 5.7-6.2.

I need to get humidity and light distance dialed in. Looking at new shoes in a week or so, then flip a week or two after that


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Had a nightmare week man. Back in wales for a lot longer than I thought I would be so had to get the helper to sort them out.
> 
> Ill be round a bit more for them now. Temps were 28 when I got there last night.
> 
> ...


the feed looks a bit out to get that colouration, plant sitter drama no doubt....everyones thinks its sooo fukin easy.......we do but only cos of the pain of learning by error, then its all piss easy


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Yeah gonna start getting a bit more involved, need to start bending shit soon.


just keep topping the two mains (top em now for four mains then again for 8 in a few days) youll have a flat plant with 8 tops kinda scrog looking...then cut all branches below the Y and use as clones or chuck.... you'll end up with 8 main colas and little waste......

only suggesting because of the strain you growing and you've already got level mains......gotta keep all tops level for mline to work.....


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the feed looks a bit out to get that colouration, plant sitter drama no doubt....everyones thinks its sooo fukin easy.......we do but only cos of the pain of learning by error, then its all piss easy


It's one of those mate, I was underfeeding to start with, so started bumping it up and now I cant be 100% certain what they had or when they had it as I didnt do it myself. 

It's my own fault like. Couldnt be avoided making the trip back home though. 

Give it 3 or 4 feeds and I'll have em back on lush green again.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Had a nightmare week man. Back in wales for a lot longer than I thought I would be so had to get the helper to sort them out.
> 
> Ill be round a bit more for them now. Temps were 28 when I got there last night.
> 
> ...


enzymes are a blessing in dwc and even better in coco/soil but they do have a very short shelf life and ideally need airating......

i bought some microriza the other day not ment for hydro at all as roots need to grow through it (so it sticks and is in constant contact).....chucked a scoop of the grey garvel onto roots above water line.....in 24 hours the root mass doubled with shiney white thick roots.....



i then dug up my soil clones and tipped loads in and reported.....

the plants are growing just as fast in soil as in dwc im so gobsmacked im considering dumping the dwc for the ease of a soil grow and start busting the teas like zedd......mycos all day every day.....£4 at wilkos.....they even garentee a 4x better root mass........


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> just keep topping the two mains (top em now for four mains then again for 8 in a few days) youll have a flat plant with 8 tops kinda scrog looking...then cut all branches below the Y and use as clones or chuck.... you'll end up with 8 main colas and little waste......
> 
> only suggesting because of the strain you growing and you've already got level mains......gotta keep all tops level for mline to work.....


Nice man, I'll give that a blast tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> enzymes are a blessing in dwc and even better in coco/soil but they do have a very short shelf life and ideally need airating......
> 
> i bought some microriza the other day not ment for hydro at all as roots need to grow through it (so it sticks and is in constant contact).....chucked a scoop of the grey garvel onto roots above water line.....in 24 hours the root mass doubled with shiney white thick roots....
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw you post about those the other day. 

It's things like stale feeds that always catch me out man. Zymes are amazing. As you said, funky life span though.

Would love to get a good tea / bennies on the go for coco. Probably too lazy if I'm honest.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.rootgrow.co.uk/?gclid=CLTp8uiZ5bwCFSTkwgodh2UACA

that's the site for the stuff but its in wilkinsons at £4 backed buy the royal horticultural society and it defo works.....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Yeah I saw you post about those the other day.
> 
> It's things like stale feeds that always catch me out man. Zymes are amazing. As you said, funky life span though.
> 
> Would love to get a good tea / bennies on the go for coco. Probably too lazy if I'm honest.


i hear ya man....im a fuck all man myself as in if i can get away with doing fuck all i will.....and i mean proper fuck all.....the kinda fuck all were thinking becomes too much and just being is enough....lol...

anyways if you are like me sugar peak make a hydro organic fusion, all mixes up crystal clear in a res, in switching over now....but they do a product called catalyst and it is highly reccomened to use alongside any other nute brand to provide enzymes, silica and humic and fulic acids to the plant......basically it improves all nutes!!


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> http://www.rootgrow.co.uk/?gclid=CLTp8uiZ5bwCFSTkwgodh2UACA
> 
> that's the site for the stuff but its in wilkinsons at £4 backed buy the royal horticultural society and it defo works.....


just looking on there site and they do a hydro version....but at £14 i think ill stick to chucking the gravel on the roots lol.....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

mycos don't double the root mass overnight lem, what is this turning into the bs thread fuk me people learn from this but all this misinformation is letting down the thread imo


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mycos don't double the root mass overnight lem, what is this turning into the bs thread fuk me people learn from this but all this misinformation is letting down the thread imo


they did man.....dubbled i shit you not!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> they did man.....dubbled i shit you not!!


no mate it takes up to 6+weeks to see the benifit. Its supposedly sensitive to N so best applied to cuttings n seedlings that haven't been fed any nutes until the fungus has established itself.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 24, 2014)

I hate it when I randomly pop up on this thread and I have no idea what is going on even after I read the three previous pages... can someone give me a hint so I can join along with this convo.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I hate it when I randomly pop up on this thread and I have no idea what is going on even after I read the three previous pages... can someone give me a hint so I can join along with this convo.


symbiotic fungi ...mycorrhizae...makes for some banging roots but not overnight lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> symbiotic fungi ...mycorrhizae...makes for some banging roots but not overnight lol


I'll join in later once I finish looking up those terms


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> no mate it takes up to 6+weeks to see the benifit. Its supposedly sensitive to N so best applied to cuttings n seedlings that haven't been fed any nutes until the fungus has established itself.


were did you get 6weeks???.. . But it has worked a mass of new roots over night.....in dwc addtions effect the plant almost instantly...you can turn a plant round from dead to healthy in 3 days in dwc....

and they help transport N to were it needs to be and are defo not sensitive to it......they include a special myco spesh for this.......so long as the gravel is touching roots its working... 

they are used to improve roots, allow them to take up more water and nutes and allow the plant to become more resistant to stress....in an ideal enviro they can work wonders.......

obv its best if this is started from seedling nothing to do with not having food.....

i could not stand a stick up in dirt as i said earlya everything improved after mycos try it and see......rhi approved lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2014)

Here you go relax from that products site again backed by the royal horticultural institute (so im not making it up)


most soils there simply are not enough of the right type of native mycorrhizal fungi close enough to the new plants roots to colonise fast enough to show the incredible range of benefits complete colonisation of a host plants roots can achieve.

This is why it is so important to use rootgrow, just 1 teaspoon can contain up to 5000 pieces of fungi all ready to explode into growth, colonising every millimetre of a plants roots in a matter of days.

A new plant with a fully functioning mycorrhizal root will have the best chance of becoming the rewarding plant gardeners so passionately want to thrive in their gardens. 

The benefits of rootgrow mycorrhizal fungi

one treatment lasts forever (as the plant grows the fungal partner grows)



easy to use (simply sprinkle in the bottom of the planting hole)


earlier and better growth (in 2-4 weeks after planting the mycorrhizal fungi can increase the active root area of plants by up to 700 times)


better drought tolerance (due to the vast fungal root making best use of all available soil moisture)


better uptake of fertilisers when applied after planting (the network of mycorrhizal fungi act like a net catching nutrients and preventing leaching, especially with natural fertilisers)


increased uptake of obscure trace elements (the ultra fine fungal strands can unlock nutrients from the soil)


reduced mortality of plants especially specimen plants and plants that are difficult to establish (the extended root system nourishes the plant from very early on in its life)


helps prevent rose replant problems (the mycorrhizal fungi colonise weak or damaged roots and start transferring nutrients and water to the rose much faster than its own roots) 


(In summary the benefits include)
&#9702;
Better and more balanced growth

&#9702;
Healthier and more dense root system with hugely increased ability to exchange nutrients from the soil 

&#9702;
More abundant flowers and fruit

&#9702;
Reduced need for synthetic or chemical fertilisers

&#9702;
Higher resistance to drought

&#9702;
Reduced stress during transplanting

&#9702;
Stabilization of surface

&#9702;
Improved resistance to soil pathogenes and environmental stress



Did You Know?
&#9702;
Rootgrow can increase the root capacity of a plant by up to 700 times in just a few months

&#9702;
The roots of a mature Beech tree laid out end to end would stretch for 5 miles, the mycorrhizal hyphae (rootgrow root) responsible for feeding that tree would stretch around the globe!

&#9702;
20m of fungal hyphae have been found in just one sugar cube size piece of soil

&#9702;
Glomalin, a sticky glue like substance, is exuded by the fungi and is locking up one third of the worlds carbon underground. It also binds soil particles together which builds good structure.

&#9702;
Mycorrhizal fungi is used to treat tea plants grown on plantations in Kenya which ends up in some of our tea bags

&#9702;
Pine trees and conifers would not exist on earth without the association with mycorrhizal fungi  imagine the earth without forests!

&#9702;
Some rootgrow fungi produce mushrooms used in cooking, including the Cep and Chanterelle, delicious!

&#9702;
The largest single living organism on earth (by area) is said to be an Armillaria fungi covering almost 2,200 acres in a forest in Oregon, North America  awesome! Humongus Fungus! 
Click here


find out more...

www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A2835533

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myc


notice it says colonisation in 2-4weeks in soil......my plants roots are in water constantly being fed etc......


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 24, 2014)

This forum makes we wait 60 seconds before reporting your spam attacks


That's some bull


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Here you go relax from that products site again backed by the royal horticultural institute (so im not making it up)
> 
> 
> most soils there simply are not enough of the right type of native mycorrhizal fungi close enough to the new plants roots to colonise fast enough to show the incredible range of benefits complete colonisation of a host plants roots can achieve.
> ...


Notice how I said UP TO 6+ weeks lol 
once the fungi has established itself you'll be able to feed away. Grasscity did a good peace on ut...sprry i cant link U im on my phone


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 24, 2014)

Every time these twats delete a post it fucks the thread up for the next page or so, getting pissed off with the constant problems on this fucking site


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Every time these twats delete a post it fucks the thread up for the next page or so, getting pissed off with the constant problems on this fucking site


yeah its falling apart ain't it? FUCKING COWBOYS! Shame no other sites as good or id be gone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Alreet fanny features what a gwaan up in here then more bullshit I see haha...just shifted 20 boxes in 10 mins yes please that'll do ...chillin with a nice joint niw ...oh tempos are all under control now Lol tops 28° so sweeeeet


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet fanny features what a gwaan up in here then more bullshit I see haha...just shifted 20 boxes in 10 mins yes please that'll do ...chillin with a nice joint niw ...oh tempos are all under control now Lol tops 28° so sweeeeet


fair fucks bud, is that with one or 2 600s on?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol just the 1 think I'll get an intake when I got both running man...hopefully she'll start growing soon


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

a box of weed in the south is generally a kilo, you done well there bizz getting rid of 20 in 10 mins lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Hahaha I fookin wish man is be on a plane now with the fam a lam....them days will come lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha I fookin wish man is be on a plane now with the fam a lam....them days will come lol



lol you know it mate, just sat here thinking what 20 k's of bud would look like? just one key looks fucking huge in a bag lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 24, 2014)

.......................................................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Aye ain't it just man is love a k right now a nice bag full Lol.... remember when a lad used to get em vac packed they were quite small man he used to get loads aswell...would be a good contact if the bloke weren't such a dick


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> .......................................................


.................................................


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye ain't it just man is love a k right now a nice bag full Lol.... remember when a lad used to get em vac packed they were quite small man he used to get loads aswell...would be a good contact if the bloke weren't such a dick


them vac sealers seem to crush the bud a bit too much tho i can imagine like ya say them being small, when i was using one i tried it on small amounts of bud a few times and it crushed it up badly lol

that shoebox is only 10oz not vac'd tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice shoes....Yeh vac pack flattens it fluffs up a bit when u open it up tho....just mixed up oltimers 1ml per ltr and pH is at 6.1 not bad havnt got any pH down or lemons so fuck it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice shoes....Yeh vac pack flattens it fluffs up a bit when u open it up tho....just mixed up oltimers 1ml per ltr and pH is at 6.1 not bad havnt got any pH down or lemons so fuck it


its me socks? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmfao I was on about the contents of the shoe box only just spotted those little tutsies now u mentioned it haha funny man


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmfao I was on about the contents of the shoe box only just spotted those little tutsies now u mentioned it haha funny man


lol 

did them clones root in the end then bizz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> did them clones root in the end then bizz?


Yeh well one has the sadder looking one is the one that rooted Lol.so happy days the other one I don't think will pull thru but never mind I got 1 now....just need a psy now cmon lads sharing caring


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmao that cleared the room


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao that cleared the room


lmao i thought you was still dealing with ya full inbox of pyscho offers mate lol

no1 close to me has it bizz only the exo, chedz,zedd,hg,baz are a few holding it that i no off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha Yeh flooded with em mate lmao well I'll have money to play with next week so I'll have to hit one of em up won't I


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

well baz would sell his soul for a pretty pony or smoke lol chedz your wait 2wks for a reply lol hg has had enough of dishing em out free so that me be a option and well zedd i dunno mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha yeh sounds a bout reet man if ya don't ask ya don't get aye.....can't wait till this exo bushes out so I can make babies then shits ooon


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha yeh sounds a bout reet man if ya don't ask ya don't get aye.....can't wait till this exo bushes out so I can make babies then shits ooon


is exo common where u are then bizz? i no that sample was a lil damp but u got a taste of her im shore.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> well baz would sell his soul for a pretty pony or smoke lol chedz your wait 2wks for a reply lol hg has had enough of dishing em out free so that me be a option and well zedd i dunno mate.


My soul is mortgaged up to the fucking hilt m8 ! I don't like sending shit threw post, if ya could get to me any of u could have anything I have inc smoke ! , I'm helping WD out coz he's only up the road, if ya passing , pop in .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

There's a lot if cheese around here but not exo get some very nice cheese around here but now I know what exo is no it ain't round here it will soon tho Lol...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought u were shutting shop for a bit baz?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> My soul is mortgaged up to the fucking hilt m8 ! I don't like sending shit threw post, if ya could get to me any of u could have anything I have inc smoke ! , I'm helping WD out coz he's only up the road, if ya passing , pop in .


lolol

common baz bizz has some connections to some real fine horse's lmao and 5/1 u n WD dont make it happen i half know you and i know good of WD you both could compete in the paranoid Olympics lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I thought u were shutting shop for a bit baz?


I have, I got 8 finishing off next door, but I got to keep my clone tent going for a few weeks so I got plenty for the cod end next door to keep going & get some back off him in 6 months, if he hasn't had a tap by then .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lolol
> 
> common baz bizz has some connections to some real fine horse's lmao and 5/1 u n WD dont make it happen i half know you and i know alot about WD you both could compete in the paranoid Olympics lmao


Lol, it's not paranoia m8, it's a building full of police 30 yards opposite my gaff ! , I'm abit dull, but not a complete idiot !, besides, if the ledge next door is willing to take the risk for me , why not ?.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2014)

Just shy of 20 off the 4 livers, 19 and 18g......sweeeeett


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, it's not paranoia m8, it's a building full of police 30 yards opposite my gaff ! , I'm abit dull, but not a complete idiot !, besides, if the ledge next door is willing to take the risk for me , why not ?.


so said 30yrd away feds are then following you to the post office with a tightly wrapped package??? lmao 

its paranoia bazz......


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 3005216
> Just shy of 20 off the 4 livers, 19 and 18g......sweeeeett


sweeeeeet nice haul the livers can yield if grown right, did u get me email mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

I do understand your paranoia mate especially since you've already been in the Nic...but come oooonnn lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> sweeeeeet nice haul the livers can yield if grown right, did u get me email mate?


Yeah m8 I'll try sort that in the next day or two, needs done before I go away anyway, I'll try get it done weds.....aye the livers yielded well m8, think the exo might be slightly less but well see in a day or two


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Aye its good to be safe but whenever or wherever your doing it its a risk ain't it.....nice bags if livers there man lovley jubbly


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 I'll try sort that in the next day or two, needs done before I go away anyway, I'll try get it done weds.....aye the livers yielded well m8, think the exo might be slightly less but well see in a day or two


i dont care geezer when its sent would love a taste tho just to that other address the missus is being a cunt lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont care geezer when its sent would love a taste tho just to that other address the missus is being a cunt lolol


understand m8, there all cunts lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont care geezer when its sent would love a taste tho just to that other address the missus is being a cunt lolol


trick is don't tell em lol.


Lads my fucking vape isn't here yet fuckers still in Gatwick...if one of you English cunts stole it imma go chuck Norris up in this hizzay!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> trick is don't tell em lol.
> 
> 
> Lads my fucking vape isn't here yet fuckers still in Gatwick...if one of you English cunts stole it imma go chuck Norris up in this hizzay!



your oz would have been there quicker lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 24, 2014)

Up in this hizzay lmao I like it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> your oz would have been there quicker lmfao


that was actually the fastest I've received a package hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Up in this hizzay lmao I like it


I can be pretty street when I have to!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> dont worry relax ill always charge u extra for being a member of the IRA lmao
> 
> move to belfast n we can talk prices lmao


ill fucking letter bomb the lot of you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao
> 
> good luck with bombing some old cousin or whoever the sending address is lolol ur like the white paki to us real UK folk u fucking EU numptys lol[/QUOTEdont worry ill let you off this time lol jaysus now im paranoid lol...reefers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Up in this hizzay lmao I like it


don't think your not getting bombed either!... On an unrelated note..séan my dear friend I've that cut you want so send on ur address n ill sort u lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

I call it a yoyo see how hip that sounds? Super fuvking hip here!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> no i call it lets kill n bomb n kill UK persons on the back of a ira gov fucking bollacks this shit stills gos on we should have just nuked all that part of ire from the start n just be done with it


Like the way u say "that part of ire" lol, that's right, let us cunts be lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> no i call it lets kill n bomb n kill UK persons on the back of a ira gov fucking bollacks this shit stills gos on we should have just nuked all that part of ire from the start n just be done with it


well that escalated quickly...lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2014)

...................[video=youtube_share;ZEPq0FvFm3g]http://youtu.be/ZEPq0FvFm3g[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 3005216
> Just shy of 20 off the 4 livers, 19 and 18g......sweeeeett


lovin the product mate....it;; be 16 oz when it dries proper nudge nudge wink wink, good work


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao
> 
> good luck with bombing some old cousin or whoever the sending address is lolol ur like the white paki to us real UK folk u fucking EU numptys lol


ahhh back on form with this post mate lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Would be interesting to see what turned up mate, I personally can't see many taking the time to work it backwards though when like ya said they can just cross X and X and end up with another strain of X, I don't know what goes into a proper breeding programme but a few years back when I did speak to someone who made their own strain they made it sound very complicated and *time consuming back crossing and them cubing etc for desired traits.*
> On a side note I tried that livers cross cheese the other day that I was going to get some cuts of and was very dissapointed with the smoke, it tasted ok like cheese with a possible hint of livers but nothing more and the smoke really didn't compare to either the Exo or the livers, was more on the Exo side but seemed to be lacking in the buzz and flavour, I had a fat joint an within half hour or so felt totally sober after a very mild buzz, I was as polite as I could be and turned the cuts down simply because I don't think it would encourage repeat business I mean it would sell all day long but it wouldn't do very well in repeat because you could smoke so much of it due to the extremely short life of the buzz which is amongst if not the mildest I've ever had, a gram wouldn't keep a smoker happy f


aye it is time consuming and heartbreaking when you get something to 3rd gen and then realise it's got a herm trait somewhere or shitty bud structure and bin the lot. i've done it a couple times now 

who offered you them cuts? was it someone involved with ugorg? they are the only ones who've released seed form livers that's identical to the real deal but who can say what the male was like?


Lemon king said:


> don do you not think that the cheese smell is the recessive trait, and that exo is the ressesive plant hence clone only, it would also explains why everyone elses cheese is not exo and in 30years its not been replicated....i reckon the smell is ressesive and it gets lost when the strain is crossed (even to itself)......and that's why know ones done it......there is one guy i used to talk to a little his seeds are on the rude and hes a cheese head proper.....claims to have s1 seeds of exo for sale....his name might be kaliman??......
> 
> i have a g13 labs cheese on the go....lets see how much exos in that lol


i'm going to have a bash at reversing the psychosis so we'll see. 



exodus0408 said:


> Was lookin towards a true bred kush mate! The critical dog sound interesting tbf haha


hahahah you cash cropper lmao true bred kush, unless you go to the mountains you'll never know it's from Kush region imo anyway.

morning all! 

taking the morning off to chop. joy...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

apologys relax

fuck i was pissed up last night, has been ages since ive felt the need to delete posts come morning or say sorry too i was doing so well lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

ah that familiar feeling of morning shame and regret. nowt like it is there. if you're just having it on RIU you're doing ok lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah that familiar feeling of morning shame and regret. nowt like it is there. if you're just having it on RIU you're doing ok lad.


i dont even remember finishing the bottle mate, an reading that shit i posted just makes me cringe thanks all for quoting me lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont even remember finishing the bottle mate, an reading that shit i posted just makes me cringe thanks all for quoting me lolol


Yeah thanks all for quoting him, ment I could actually understand when I read back to last nights posts lmao  cheers lads 

Anyway morning ppl, 2day is gonna be my 1st full day with no smoke in a few years so wish me luck that I dont kill anyone


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont even remember finishing the bottle mate, an reading that shit i posted just makes me cringe thanks all for quoting me lolol


don't worry mate the best bit was preserved in the quotes lmao, pissed off with the mrs lets get smashed posts......


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah thanks all for quoting him, ment I could actually understand when I read back to last nights posts lmao  cheers lads
> 
> Anyway morning ppl, 2day is gonna be my 1st full day with no smoke in a few years so wish me luck that I dont kill anyone


don't worry mate hit me up later if u need


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> apologys relax
> 
> fuck i was pissed up last night, has been ages since ive felt the need to delete posts come morning or say sorry too i was doing so well lolol


don't apologize U pussy lol we were having a laugh lol n I think you'll find I said ill letter bomb the lot of U lol

Lol, you deleted the posts haha think we all said alot worse mate n if anyone was to be offended they can jog on!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> don't apologize U pussy lol we were having a laugh lol n I think you'll find I said ill letter bomb the lot of U lol


i know mate but often in my drunken stuper i push it a tad to far, hungover n reading them posts arrrrrghhhhh 

your still a white paki tho lololol

laterz peeps im off to spew.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't worry mate hit me up later if u need


Cheers m8, but I dont even have 2 pennies to rub 2gether just now never mind cash for smoke, dont get paid till friday hence the fact ive got the week from hell to look 4ward to.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone here know of any good websites where I could buy good quality coffee beans?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers m8, but I dont even have 2 pennies to rub 2gether just now never mind cash for smoke, dont get paid till friday hence the fact ive got the week from hell to look 4ward to.


the worst part I found about not smoking the last weeks the mother fuvking restless nights mate fuck me is it irritating.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the worst part I found about not smoking the last weeks the mother fuvking restless nights mate fuck me is it irritating.


Yeah I have to agree with u there m8, without weed I find it extremely hard to sleep, and it also makes me a touchy crabbit cunt, its a horrible feeling but has to be expected after about 4-5 years of heavy daily use along with 10 previous years of regular use, I now smoke weed just to feel normal, 
I know weed aint addictive but I do think depending on the person u can develop a psychological dependence on it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers m8, but I dont even have 2 pennies to rub 2gether just now never mind cash for smoke, dont get paid till friday hence the fact ive got the week from hell to look 4ward to.


lol welcome to the club, like that every week here lol


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

I found sleep returned to normal in a few weeks, can try melatonin supplements to ease your sleep, it helped me. 

I was a heavy daily bud smoker for about 5 years but now I only smoke now and then and enjoy it much more. I realised I hadn't dreamt properly in years and started having dreams again after a quit smoking right before bed. Maybe it's just me though. 

I do love a nice joint still though, just getting a new grow room together at the moment. 

I have dinafem critical+, grape god and soma lavender sprouted and growing into mumma plants. 

Any one have experience with these strains? I going 2 x 1000 hps nft in the 120 x 240 tent. 

Peace and love 
Md

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol welcome to the club, like that every week here lol


Morning sae, 

Its bollocks aint it mate, im like this most weeks as well, was only flush for a cpl weeks there after last harvest but thats long gone now lol so back to being a bum again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone here know of any good websites where I could buy good quality coffee beans?


i use these http://www.hasbean.co.uk/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i use these http://www.hasbean.co.uk/


thanks mate, any recommendations? I drink my coffee with no sugar or milk so Im looking for something as tasty as it is strong, that's why i usually go for Brazilian coffee as i find the beans to be a little sweeter then most others


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning sae,
> 
> Its bollocks aint it mate, im like this most weeks as well, was only flush for a cpl weeks there after last harvest but thats long gone now lol so back to being a bum again.


Morning mate, yeah thats the drawback of having kids, missus n house lol never enough money, I finished rambos kief hash on fri/sat so nothing for me now until harvest time in 5-6 weeks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thanks mate, any recommendations? I drink my coffee with no sugar or milk so Im looking for something as tasty as it is strong, that's why i usually go for Brazilian coffee as i find the beans to be a little sweeter then most others


i drink columbian. pretty much exclusively.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 25, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> apologys relax
> 
> fuck i was pissed up last night, has been ages since ive felt the need to delete posts come morning or say sorry too i was doing so well lolol


Lmfao muhahahahah sambo ya fuckin kill it bro im send ya a bottle of voddy with the lemon and bone if ya promise to stop on here with ya mad antics me and me labourer are fuckin laughin out sandwiches back up here ya mad cunt lmao I love ya u ginger bollocked northan fuckin monkey haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

just read that mtgox has gone offline, they stopped withdrawals bout a few wks ago but now just gone? they where the biggest exchange of coins, the price is already at as low as ive seen for a while prob a good time to invest in some coins if you have any coin that is which i dont lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i drink columbian. pretty much exclusively.


they have a tidy looking Brazilian bean that ill definetly be buying . Might pick up 250g of their Columbian gear 2. thanks for the link mate, real nice site.


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thanks mate, any recommendations? I drink my coffee with no sugar or milk so Im looking for something as tasty as it is strong, that's why i usually go for Brazilian coffee as i find the beans to be a little sweeter then most others


Hey mate, just been drinking Kenyan peabery this is very nice sweet and nutty. Jamaican blue for a special treat on the weekend  this guy has some lovely coffees www.wogancoffee.co.uk 

How do you brew yours? 

Peace
Md

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> don't apologize U pussy lol we were having a laugh lol n I think you'll find I said ill letter bomb the lot of U lol
> 
> Lol, you deleted the posts haha think we all said alot worse mate n if anyone was to be offended they can jog on!


Thats the spirit mate bit instead of joggin on they can bomb on haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Hey mate, just been drinking Kenyan peabery this is very nice sweet and nutty. Jamaican blue for a special treat on the weekend  this guy has some lovely coffees www.wogancoffee.co.uk
> 
> How do you brew yours?
> 
> ...


Hey man, you sound like you have the same preferences to coffee as I do. I use a French press most days but whip out the machine when I really wanna enjoy my coffee n a bong.


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man, you sound like you have the same preferences to coffee as I do. I use a French press most days but whip out the machine when I really wanna enjoy my coffee n a bong.


I'd love to have a machine! maybe one day I'll treat myself to one.  

Morning ritual for me is get the Moka pot on the stove, bowl of porridge and a ciggie. Sets me off for the day haha

I always seem to screw up the French press, not sure If I put too much coffee or too little.. Tends to taste muddy or water for me. 

What's in your bong and in your grow right now?

Peace 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 25, 2014)

The sun is shining the weather is sweet yh!! Fuckin love the sun boys not be long now till our early summer starts get it fuckin on ay shorts and scaff belt that is all haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Generic Irish bud in my bong (soon to be vape) n im growing dinafem og kush,DOG n 3 reg deep bluexliver just started week 3 of flowering.
In the morning I fill the French press (3 cups worth) then shower n let her brew then push down the press n BAM one sexy cup of coffee


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The sun is shining the weather is sweet yh!! Fuckin love the sun boys not be long now till our early summer starts get it fuckin on ay shorts and scaff belt that is all haha


oh yay temp issues lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Hey mate, just been drinking Kenyan peabery this is very nice sweet and nutty. Jamaican blue for a special treat on the weekend  this guy has some lovely coffees www.wogancoffee.co.uk
> 
> How do you brew yours?
> 
> ...


best coffee I had was in Kenya, found the same bean here....Kenyan peaberry, blue mountain is too pricey for me


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

any of you coffee lovers ever tried that real expensive stuff the small rodent shits out? called a cavet (the rodent that is) i think?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Generic Irish bud in my bong (soon to be vape) n im growing dinafem og kush,DOG n 3 reg deep bluexliver just started week 3 of flowering.
> In the morning I fill the French press (3 cups worth) then shower n let her brew then push down the press n BAM one sexy cup of coffee


don't be pissed off if u don't get good results from the og kush, dinafem are not genetics I would run again, the others sound bangin tho


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> any of you coffee lovers ever tried that real expensive stuff the small rodent shits out? called a cavet (the rodent that is) i think?


not heard of it u got a link?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not heard of it u got a link?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak

ive never tried it but read bout it loads of times.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

ive heard of it, shits crazy expensive suppose to be the best coffee in the world...emphasis on suppose lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

you can actually get a cheaper version thats cat poop ( no joke) http://catpoopcoffeeinc.com/ its aroung 75 bucks a cup n tbh id try it


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ive heard of it, shits crazy expensive suppose to be the best coffee in the world...emphasis on suppose lol


im no coffee expert mate fuck im sat here drinking percol black n beyond instant expresso lol just wondered if any of you coffee bods had ever tried it? i would like to try it sounds pretty gross but just read bout it for yrs n yrs.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2014)

I can sell u some kenco I shit out earlier , trouble is, it's a right cunt harvesting it off the back of the pan !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2014)

. . . It's nutty !


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

I have some of that Kopi luwak at home, it's not that special and cost an arm and a leg in Sumatra. Not sure if I got the real deal or just a knock off cost about 25quid for 200g. It's kinda tasty but clogs my grinder up. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

So do you really not rate dynafem seeds? I just dropped a small fortune on 10 critical + seeds. Hope I get at least 1 good pheno from the batch. I was very tempted to try drgreenthumbs cheese and og kush but I just couldn't bring myself to spend that amount! 



Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> So do you really not rate dynafem seeds? I just dropped a small fortune on 10 critical + seeds. Hope I get at least 1 good pheno from the batch. I was very tempted to try drgreenthumbs cheese and og kush but I just couldn't bring myself to spend that amount!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


 check out breeders boutique for affordable seeds my DOG og n deep bluex liver is from there i bought ten dog fem n got ten free dbxl all for less then 35 including postage to ireland.

the og kush was a freebie n i always wated to try a kush ( one that i knew was one...even though og kush isnt a true kush)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU&list=PL5486BDCFAC91CEBC eric clapton COCAINE


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

well my day just took a turn for the better, found an old box of trim i had dried and stuck in the freezer a cpl months ago, just picked out some little tiny buds that are more than smokeable, then i sifted the rest thru my bubble bags work bag and got over 2g of lovely kief, blazing a nice kief J now, happy days


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 25, 2014)

Man, I need to think about having a wee break from getting high so much.

I've still got half a jar of cookies left so wont be until that gone! 8 weeks and counting I've not had to look for any.

I am in the habit of smoking a j when I get up for work at 3am, then as soon as I'm back from work I'm back on it.

This has been my daily routine for about 5-6 years. I took smoke abroad the last two times we went further afield. 

Cant be good, not haviing a single day without being super high for years, I think two days I was in hosp[ for hernia ops. Took a 1 pop with me each time for emergency doobs when morphined up!

Dont have the first idea how or what it would be like to be unstoned at bedtime.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my day just took a turn for the better, found an old box of trim i had dried and stuck in the freezer a cpl months ago, just picked out some little tiny buds that are more than smokeable, then i sifted the rest thru my bubble bags work bag and got over 2g of lovely kief, blazing a nice kief J now, happy days
> 
> View attachment 3005869 View attachment 3005870


Nice one gaz......what micron is the work bag m8? Think I've a set lying about somewhere so might give it a wee go, I've a shit load of trim to work with lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

@rambo.....lmao, deleting posts again, they wernt even that bad but I know what u mean when u read them in the morning and dont mind posting them, cringeworthy lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 25, 2014)

Ice smoked all day every day for years now.....my short term men is fucked to the point were i have to write everything in lists (spesh to go shops) by the time i have finished my walking zoobie and im in the shop i cant think for the life of me why im there.....5mins later it comes back........

the longest break i had was in the cells before i hit pentonville 2days and when i got in the showers in the ville my sweat stunk so much of weed i was strip-searched twice as they were convinced i was smuggling......

in shore one day ill wake up and just forget who i am lol....

anyways i got a little change any one got any dope going just a little quarter or summin...... Kinda like trying other growers weed....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fucking working up on a scissor lift today taking old windows out, harness, hard hat an gloves on......what a load of bollocks, fuckin pissing down too, don't want this lunch break to end!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well my day just took a turn for the better, found an old box of trim i had dried and stuck in the freezer a cpl months ago, just picked out some little tiny buds that are more than smokeable, then i sifted the rest thru my bubble bags work bag and got over 2g of lovely kief, blazing a nice kief J now, happy days
> 
> View attachment 3005869 View attachment 3005870


very tasty looking


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Nice one gaz......what micron is the work bag m8? Think I've a set lying about somewhere so might give it a wee go, I've a shit load of trim to work with lol


My work bag is a 220 micron mate,


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My work bag is a 220 micron mate,


So was that literally just chucking the buds in the bag n shaking? If so im getting excited about borrowing your bags when you go on holiday lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @rambo.....lmao, deleting posts again, they wernt even that bad but I know what u mean when u read them in the morning and dont mind posting them, cringeworthy lol


My only excuse is I had drunk a 70cl bottle to meself in less than 3hrs, I don't even member finishing it let alone me posts lol

Just had a nice bit of lunch some burger with smoked brisket ontop was fuckin lovely


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> I have some of that Kopi luwak at home, it's not that special and cost an arm and a leg in Sumatra. Not sure if I got the real deal or just a knock off cost about 25quid for 200g. It's kinda tasty but clogs my grinder up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


your sposed to wash the shit off them first lol


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

That's why it tastes funny and those bits of sweetcorn get stuck between my teeth! Damn  
Peace

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

6wks flowering today!! finally edging closer to harvest time lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

im crying my eyes out I got so much lovely cannabis about to ripen, trainwreck is fat and smells of melon jasmine and lemons, lovely weed by the looks, I got an exo bush, a psycho bush and a livers, I got a fuking tree vanilla kush and two tangerine dreams, I got psycho drying,igot psycho curing and I got psycho ready, I got a lot of fukin weed growin atm and im baked to shit


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

im gonna pop the power Africa, lemon and lime jones and green crack next week and build me some more trees


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im gonna pop the power Africa, lemon and lime jones and green crack next week and build me some more trees


I'm probably going to do a 12/12 on green crack soon, I've heard that the yield is amazing on that strain; have you got any opinions?


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im crying my eyes out I got so much lovely cannabis about to ripen, trainwreck is fat and smells of melon jasmine and lemons, lovely weed by the looks, I got an exo bush, a psycho bush and a livers, I got a fuking tree vanilla kush and two tangerine dreams, I got psycho drying,igot psycho curing and I got psycho ready, I got a lot of fukin weed growin atm and im baked to shit


Trainwreck is one of my top 5 smokes man. It's a very good strong impact when you get high. I like it!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So was that literally just chucking the buds in the bag n shaking? If so im getting excited about borrowing your bags when you go on holiday lmao


Yeah thats it mate, throw ur dried frozen trim into the bag and shake the shit out of it over a large clean smooth surface that u can easily collect the kief from.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im crying my eyes out I got so much lovely cannabis about to ripen, trainwreck is fat and smells of melon jasmine and lemons, lovely weed by the looks, I got an exo bush, a psycho bush and a livers, I got a fuking tree vanilla kush and two tangerine dreams, I got psycho drying,igot psycho curing and I got psycho ready, I got a lot of fukin weed growin atm and im baked to shit


tis a hard old life zeddd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2014)

easy bitchez hah sused how to bypass o2 riu block fukem still no net for 2 weekz


getting the 5 topped purp 2 exo and a liverz going this week under The 600 mh I just got
thisking of this tomorite tomTo ffd 4.4.8 npk I think it was using 1x 10l airpot and 3x 11 smart pots compare innit


nervouse but glad to be rollinv again


bad spelling soz on phone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

easy boys right i got a wall insulation check due i know we havnt got insulation so dont know why they need to check its clear as fucking day we havnt got it lol....but will they wanna check inside all the rooms? or just the outside and the loft?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2014)

after a dude smelled weed in my loft theu rang saying they needed to do a.insulation check epa sumthing or other......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Evening.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

aye we were wondering if its got anything to with what happend? but everone round here is having them done so well see man.....it better not be a babylon check or anything canna be doing with any of that...think im just gonna take everything down before they come and cover it all up either that or dont let em in..but if the mrs is in shel open the door man shes too soft to leave it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 25, 2014)

evning wanker hows u?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

eassy yorkie how do


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Aye, same shit, different day.

Everything's @ 8 weeks 12/12, the Anesthesia comes down next week I reckon.

The Exo's are showing proper life, let's see what happens these next 2 weeks........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

aye hopefull theyl fill out a bit more man otherwise that yield is gonna suffer aint it mate...my exo cut is going yellow but it only had its first feelly will green up soon man need to get a ph pen at the weekend aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

evenin' gents, and IC3!

cosis with 4 weeks to go:
View attachment 3006099


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

lookin good don i need me one of them psycos


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cosis with 4 weeks to go:


Fair bit o bush that Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

aye it does it for me much more than the exo. tho that bit i had offf chedz did tickle the taste buds.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

its the only one out the 3 i havnt tried man lol zedd needs t check his inbox and gimme a price lol i need to try it man i remember when i first joined it was all you lot spoke about man got me temted from the very start


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Anesthesia, 8 weeks 12/12.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

oooh ahhh duck their dripping like an egg sarnie looks gooey and sticky mate nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> oooh ahhh duck their dripping like an egg sarnie looks gooey and sticky mate nice


The smell is proper intense, like a handful of musky fruit polos.....



It's lovely.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

haha love fruit polos man there the only ones i like...sounds nice mate if u get rid of any giz a shout  speaking of sweets my shops got push pops in can u remeber them? lol i bought one proper sweet fiend me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah I went through a phase of push-pops mid 90's, strawberry and black current ones, pro.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

haha yeh man i got a strawberry one he got cola too but dont remember them? blackcurrant ones are bad ass making me wanna get one lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

No I don't remember cola either.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Grown ass men talking about push pops lol you guys ever have lucky bags growing up? Always full of shit but man I still think of em to this day when I see a brown paper bag lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

yeh there tryna make em new school arn they lol they taste exactly the same tho ...man u r getting batterd lol well might have a red stripe now with a joint fuck it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Grown ass men talking about push pops lol you guys ever have lucky bags growing up? Always full of shit but man I still think of em to this day when I see a brown paper bag lol


Dude I remember when lucky bags were fucking 10p, those days are long gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude I remember when lucky bags were fucking 10p, those days are long gone.


sure we still had the punt back then when a mother fucking pound would get you 100 penny sweets!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

In fact I remember when penny sweets actually cost 1/2p.

Kids these days don't know they're born.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

lol yeh remember lucky bags man im a fucker for sweets mate suprised i got any teeth left...im gaggin for some now but canna be arsed to walk next door to the shop haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Taking Ben Shaws pop bottles back on a Saturday teatime for 20p each was my pocket money as a young un, sack full of jellies for Jim'll Fix it and Top of The Pops.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In fact I remember when penny sweets actually cost 1/2p.
> 
> Kids these days don't know they're born.


The penny sweets were just around the corner for me a couple of years ago until the store closed down... sigh  they were called mojos


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

.......Showing my fucking age now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Taking Ben Shaws pop bottles back on a Saturday teatime for 20p each was my pocket money as a young un, sack full of jellies for Jim'll Fix it and Top of The Pops.


top of the pops was amazing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Fucking pound notes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .......Showing my fucking age now.


I think you can still get them online minus the penny price and with an addition of about 5 or 10p minimum


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh and then comes along P+P


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Big 5p's!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Big 5p's!!!!!!!!


They were a charm although they have now been replaced by much lighter and shinier ones of which I prefer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Remember these bad boys?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

You guys have Dan bars over there?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Remember these bad boys?
> 
> View attachment 3006135


omg dude thats fucking creepy lol lol lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

I've got a story about those.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Did U guys have apple jacks n black jacks?
... Do tell lol


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Love a black jack me  
Smoking aniseed flavored ecig as we speak.
My favs as a kid used to be the Wham bars, anyone remember those bad boys?

Peace


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

haha big 5ps lol fuck off u were dealing with thretny bits lol...remeber when the small ones came in i only wanted some cuz they were tiny....fave chewy bars are wham bam spank ya mam bars lol fookin love that shit...remeber them monster jellies that came in a mould they were nice aswell


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wham bars and who remembers the highland toffee bars? Break ur teeth on those bad boys


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Love a black jack me
> Smoking aniseed flavored ecig as we speak.
> My favs as a kid used to be the Wham bars, anyone remember those bad boys?
> 
> Peace


I'm pretty sure I've seen those around, are they the chewy toffee like once; when I say toffee I mean really hard to get a grip on and pull with your teeth and most of the time they get stuck in your teeth or you are in complete agony after getting through one of those bars and if not I must be hugely mistaken


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anesthesia, 8 weeks 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3006123
> View attachment 3006126View attachment 3006127
> View attachment 3006124View attachment 3006125


Have yo grown this strain before, does it have anesthetic properties? 

Peace


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love how we are all talking about sweets; who has the munchies? - I know I don't, I'm all out of my stash and need to get some more but I ain't a really active cannabis user it is just when I need it the most


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

Ilyass can u help me out wiv some info about growing etc? I din how to pm any1 and keep losing convos I'm having with people


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thats the bastards *ilyaas123*, they were pink with fizzy rocks in em, pull yer teeth out trying to take bite! 
just the thought of them is making my teeth hurt!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

U still get wham bars but I don't think there the same, don't seem to have as many wee sour bits thru them now, stingy bastards


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

S2thett said:


> Ilyass can u help me out wiv some info about growing etc? I din how to pm any1 and keep losing convos I'm having with people


yeah sure, whats up?


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U still get wham bars but I don't think there the same, don't seem to have as many wee sour bits thru them now, stingy bastards


You can still get them, seen some about a year back but not much stores have them any more due to snickers and shitty mars taking over!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Have yo grown this strain before, does it have anesthetic properties?
> 
> Peace


If anything I'm guessing it is high in CBD although I can't be bothered to check


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

S2thett said:


> Ilyass can u help me out wiv some info about growing etc? I din how to pm any1 and keep losing convos I'm having with people


I've tried sending you a PM but it doesn't show up so can you just get it done with on this thread please? Ask away...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U still get wham bars but I don't think there the same, don't seem to have as many wee sour bits thru them now, stingy bastards


yeh know what u mean there mate lol they used to be loaded with then twangy bits dint they there still nice tho gotta me my fave bar yeh highland toffee aswell in the red tartan wrapper some chewy shit could weld a mans mouth shut with that lol...proper munchies now haha sent the mrs to the shop lolol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> yeh know what u mean there mate lol they used to be loaded with then twangy bits dint they there still nice tho gotta me my fave bar yeh highland toffee aswell in the red tartan wrapper some chewy shit could weld a mans mouth shut with that lol...proper munchies now haha sent the mrs to the shop lolol


I just try biting the most into them as I can and then boom... my gob is just stuck there and then, the habit never gets old.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> .remeber them monster jellies that came in a mould they were nice aswell


Wow thank fuck somebody else remembers those, my fave jellies ever.

I've been telling the missus about em for 8 years and I can't find em anywhere.

If you find em let me know....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Remember when Snickers were Marathon?.......


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wow thank fuck somebody else remembers those, my fave jellies ever.
> 
> I've been telling the missus about em for 8 years and I can't find em anywhere.
> 
> If you find em let me know....


Are you on about the ones that are molded into a large shape or whatever and you literally have to take a huge bite... the new more modern version of those are called jelly babies by haribo


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Remember when Snickers were Marathon?.......


Ah, yeah I think they changed it because the name wasn't popular but tbh I'd choose snickers over marathon.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it these ones


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wow thank fuck somebody else remembers those, my fave jellies ever.
> 
> I've been telling the missus about em for 8 years and I can't find em anywhere.
> 
> If you find em let me know....


haha yeh im like that when u explain everone looks at u like wtf r u talking about lol...they were multicolourd wernt they and really wobbly lol ...dont wn ill hit u up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

They jelliez in the moulds are the business, my fave jelly sweet of all time, hard to find nowadays but still around, but how can u lot not mention icy cups in a convo about sweets, the wee chocolates in a foil cup, they are the best ever when u stick them in yhe freezer for 20 mins b4 eating


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hydrogrow123 again.

yep there the fuckers man


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a shame no wham bar


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Big 5p's I remember them, they were around the same time the big chunky 50p's were still in circulation


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 3006153
> 
> Is it these ones


You can get larger one these days although they are pick n mix so they are an open selection and not packed up and usually cost around 10-15p


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> You can get larger one these days although they are pick n mix so they are an open selection and not packed up and usually cost around 10-15p


Yeah but the one u on about taste nothing like the ones in tne moulds trust me ive tried plenty lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah but the one u on about taste nothing like the ones in tne moulds trust me ive tried plenty lol


Aye ur right gaz, if the ones in the mould didn't have the plastic the all stick together, these new things he chats of arnt the same


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2014)

Half a p, & Opel fruits, football crazys, & Texan bars, oh , & white dog shite !


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2014)

. . . & tight pussy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

never tried icy cups gaz think i know what u mean tho...lmao baz white dog shite....yeh think us stoners are partial to a munch or 2 aye


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

I've grown a few times few years bk but going solo now. Bought new loft tent 1500x1500 looking to grow 10 in there. Got a rhino carbon filter wanna know do I need something to take fresh air into tent aswel? Never known much about humidity and how I control it etc?? Growing under a cfl 1st 2-3 weeks veg but I've recently read a lot about this gas programme 12-1 5-1 I wanna know is this actually better. Also nutes wats pretty easy to start I've been told by some reliable friends that I can get a £200 package goes from start to finish using canna a-b . . Sum1 has since said a loft is an awful idea. I have. 1800x1800 concrete shed attached to my house it's watertight but I'm worried the British cold weather wouldn't be suitable. Cheers. My tent would fit snug in shed and only 1 small window and vent so easily blocked up


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Like they say old is gold


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

anyone remember Pogs? The rounds cardboard discs that u hit with a plastic or metal slammer to see who won the most that flipped upside down? 
I had some wicked metal ones as a kid in the very early 90s even ones shaped like ninja stars lol u could do some damage with them if u wanted, probably why they not around anymore deemed a heath and safety hazard lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

So yeah this story..........


I'm about 6-7 years old in Leeds, going to a catholic state school.
Back then at lunch time the school broke for a couple of hours like half day, you could go home and come back for 'second lessons'.
One morning I've found a 20p piece on the floor, that day mum picked me up at lunch time to go home.
"Mum can we stop off at the shop please?"
"Why?"
I've got 20p to spend"
"Where from?"
"Found it on the floor"
"Ok"

Buzzing, we go to the shop and I get a 10p Lucky Bag and a 10p Dan Bar.
Walking up the road I fizzles a flying saucer from the lucky bag under my tongue and unwraps the Dan Bar.

Hmmm, tangy orange citric saliva fills my mouth.
Slurp...
Chew...
Sticking my teeth together like toffee, nom nom.

All of a sudden, out of the blue.....

"Thwack!" goes the sound of mums right hook slap across the back of my head, with so much force it knocks the Dan Bar clean out of my mouth and into the road.
"You dirty little shit"
"What?"
"You've dropped it on the floor and picked it back up!"
"Eh? No I didn't."
"You did, it had all grit and tarmac stuck to it!"
"Mum it's like that."
"What with bits of tarmac stuck to it? silly sod!"
"Yes mum, It's a Desperate Dan Bar. Desperate Dan from the Dandy comic, he's hard so can eat sweets with bits of grit in it."
"You taking the piss?"
"No mum, it's an orange flavour bar with bits of black sugar rock stuck in it. It's fake"
"Really?"
"Yes mum, but now my Dan Bar has got bits of grit in it because you've smacked it out of my mouth onto the floor"

"I didn't do anything wrong yet got a slap and lost a Dan Bar!"

True story.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone remember Pogs? The rounds cardboard discs that u hit with a plastic or metal slammer to see who won the most that flipped upside down?
> I had some wicked metal ones as a kid in the very early 90s even ones shaped like ninja stars lol u could do some damage with them if u wanted, probably why they not around anymore deemed a heath and safety hazard lol


I mine them gaz lol, had fuckin loads


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

S2thett said:


> I've grown a few times few years bk but going solo now. Bought new loft tent 1500x1500 looking to grow 10 in there. Got a rhino carbon filter wanna know do I need something to take fresh air into tent aswel? Never known much about humidity and how I control it etc?? Growing under a cfl 1st 2-3 weeks veg but I've recently read a lot about this gas programme 12-1 5-1 I wanna know is this actually better. Also nutes wats pretty easy to start I've been told by some reliable friends that I can get a £200 package goes from start to finish using canna a-b . . Sum1 has since said a loft is an awful idea. I have. 1800x1800 concrete shed attached to my house it's watertight but I'm worried the British cold weather wouldn't be suitable. Cheers


Intake is important so your always getting a supply of fresh air in your grow room/tent. Don't worry too much about the temps as the grow lights should keep the place warm, well that is what happens around my place.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

lmao gaz sht yeh i loved pogs man all the lads in the playground squatting down playin pogs hahaha i had a fat slammer that flipped any size stack over lol

hahaha nice story yorkie good old days aye


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 3006153
> Is it these ones


Yes mother fucker!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Big 5p's I remember them, they were around the same time the big chunky 50p's were still in circulation


An the big 10p`s, and £5 coins n £1 pound notes, 

remember getting sent round the newsagents to collect my dads tobacco when I was a lil kid( you would get shot these days lol) and taking back newky and courage light ale bottles back for the deposit lmao


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So yeah this story..........
> 
> 
> I'm about 6-7 years old in Leeds, going to a catholic state school.
> ...


Wow, how long did it take you to write out that long story? Anyway, I need to catchup on sleep; ain't had a good one in ages and hopefully this sweet talk will help me sleep better... Night dudes.


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

S2thett said:


> 've recently read a lot about this gas programme 12-1 5-1 I wanna know is this actually better. Also nutes wats pretty easy to start I've been told by some reliable friends that I can get a £200 package goes from start to finish using canna a-b . . Sum1 has since said a loft is an awful idea. I have. 1800x1800 concrete shed attached to my house it's watertight but I'm worried the British cold weather wouldn't be suitable. Cheers. My tent would fit snug in shed and only 1 small window and vent so easily blocked up


I like the canna aqua ferts myself mate, have you used the PK13/14 at the end of flower before?

Yur concrete room sounds purpose built for a grow mate, but your right the about the temps, i think the plants like slightly warm nutirent solution. But you can keep it warm with a fish tank heater.
Some plants might be ok with the cold temps, but under 10 degrees the plants would slow right down and stop growing alltogether. Id guess you might have to keep an eye on humidity levels aswel.
Whats the GAS system? im intrigued

MDMAN


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mother fucker!!!!!


Lol, u like yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to buy those in strips.

All over it.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^I guess he does ^^^ Talk to all you later  - had a nice time with all the sweet talk.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't even want to stop... Official: I'm off  Ah damn! Now I have 721 posts! Couldn't it stay on 720?!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I used to buy those in strips.
> 
> All over it.


Yeah m8 I mine them well, was doin a bit of looking for them and only came across that blurry pic


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lmao yorkie good story m8 sounds like the sort of stupid shit my mum wud have done


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> An the big 10p`s, and £5 coins n £1 pound notes,
> 
> remember getting sent round the newsagents to collect my dads tobacco when I was a lil kid( you would get shot these days lol) and taking back newky and courage light ale bottles back for the deposit lmao


yeh i used to pick me sisters fags up for her with note in hand lol mad aint it the shit u cant do these days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah m8 I mine them well, was doin a bit of looking for them and only came across that blurry pic


I need those in my life, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> yeh i used to pick me sisters fags up for her with note in hand lol mad aint it the shit u cant do these days


My dad and uncles used to do that with my late nan's fags AND booze.

Back then those fuckers didn't even need a note! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Have yo grown this strain before, does it have anesthetic properties?
> 
> Peace


No man.

It's supposed to be a sleeper though, it's got Herijuana in it, I think.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

here ya go yman these were the ones i used to buy as a kid, google slime slurps im sure they will still be available online somewhere as a few shops near me still sell them now and again

or not they were discontinued a cpl years ago, this is what ive been buying and i have to say i didnt ee notice the difference http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vidal-Ocean-Jelly-Slime-Slurps/dp/B00CMNDCKS/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1393366735&sr=1-2&keywords=slime+slurps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

aye aint it man how times change its mad...im asking my shop to try and get some of those jellies tho there quite good like that so fingers crossed aye


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> they used to be loaded with them twangy bits




..........


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

I've read loads about it search gas lantern routine saves 30-50% on electric bills eye. Mimics the natural sunlight so u reduce lighting by 15 mins a week it's all over the web.i haven't done anything myself for years so prob guns go wiv my mates advice. That's the only problem with the shed the heat at night, if lights on at night I guess the heat would be fine but I'd rather do the daytime when every1s at work so no mosey neighbours etc but I guess night time she'd runs are more discreet. How du control humidity etc? 
S2t


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3006194
> 
> here ya go yman, google slime slurps im sure they will still be available online somewhere as a few shops near me still sell them now and again



Touche!.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

fucking slime slurps yes gaz thats it now im defo gonna have my hands on them again lol this is madness


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> View attachment 3006195


lmao i like it mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 25, 2014)

48 slime slurps on amazon for a tenner, yorkies on that shit lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Well apparently slime slurps were discontinued I've just read, these are good for the price though.


http://www.mycandyshop.co.uk/jelly-sweets/332-ocean-jelly-aka-slime-slurps.html


Sling a link up to proper slurps if you find one.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well apparently slime slurps were discontinued I've just read, these are good for the price though.
> 
> View attachment 3006204
> http://www.mycandyshop.co.uk/jelly-sweets/332-ocean-jelly-aka-slime-slurps.html



yeah i had edited the post i put up but u had already quoted it, i linked an amazon seller and said about them being discontinued


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My dad and uncles used to do that with my late nan's fags AND booze.
> 
> Back then those fuckers didn't even need a note! lol


When I used to collect my dads tobacco would collect it mon-fri an then sasturday morning I would have to take the money round to pay him lol, can you imagine nowadays a newsagents letting you have a weeks worth of baccy on tick? lmao, completely normal back then tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Or a 66 box!

View attachment 3006211

http://www.candyfavorites.com/slime-slups


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> I like the canna aqua ferts myself mate, have you used the PK13/14 at the end of flower before?
> 
> Yur concrete room sounds purpose built for a grow mate, but your right the about the temps, i think the plants like slightly warm nutirent solution. But you can keep it warm with a fish tank heater.
> Some plants might be ok with the cold temps, but under 10 degrees the plants would slow right down and stop growing alltogether. Id guess you might have to keep an eye on humidity levels aswel.
> ...



Can u up see my msgs madman?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Fill yer boots lads...

http://www.mycandyshop.co.uk/11-retro-sweets

http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

do any of the use the chatroom here? any good?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Fuck it......

I'm putting an order together.


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> do any of the use the chatroom here? any good?


 Did u get my last msg about gas lantern lighting schedule?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

well soon as i get paid guess whats on my top priority list lol, will be ordering a fair few packs of them slime slurps 

and a personalised 1980s sweet box from that 2nd link u posted yman, looks quite good http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/1980s-decade-sweets-from-your-childhood-large-p-151104.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

S2thett said:


> Did u get my last msg about gas lantern lighting schedule?


From what you have described you are simply putting a hazard into your grow that you do not need, unless you are gonna sit there an watch the gas lantern burn the whole time then you are just asking to start a fire in your grow room


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck it......
> 
> I'm putting an order together.


do it do it do it haha aye ill be making oner friday if theres any left lol


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

This gas lantern thing does not sound like a great idea, i just use 24/0 or 18/6 for veg, no need to involve gas heaters, maybe an oil radiator on a thermostat during the winter for temps.

During flower i tend to run my lights during the night, as it helps in the summer and winter as the night is usually the coolest.

PEace


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well soon as i get paid guess whats on my top priority list lol, will be ordering a fair few packs of them slime slurps
> 
> and a personalised 1980s sweet box from that 2nd link u posted yman, looks quite good http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/1980s-decade-sweets-from-your-childhood-large-p-151104.html


I've used 'aquarterof.co.uk' before a few years ago.

We used to get a monthly selection box, lol.
I'm a sucker for space dust/popping candy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 25, 2014)

right im off lads up at half 5 man.....bizzle out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

......Laters.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Night mate


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

night shawn

Im out too, will be dreaming of blackjacks, jelly sweets and wham bars 
See ya fellas


----------



## S2thett (Feb 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> From what you have described you are simply putting a hazard into your grow that you do not need, unless you are gonna sit there an watch the gas lantern burn the whole time then you are just asking to start a fire in your grow room


 Lol it's nothing to do with a gas lantern that's just the name of a vegging light cycle. 12-1 5-1 sum in along those lines. Gas lantern routine is the name it has on 420 and loads of other sites???


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Id love to see a side by side comparison of this 'gas lamp' method. and see if it really improves yield/resin production.
Interesting idea, i have heard that leaving the ladies in the dark for 2 days before harvest can stress them into increased resin production

MD


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

S2thett said:


> Lol it's nothing to do with a gas lantern that's just the name of a vegging light cycle. 12-1 5-1 sum in along those lines. Gas lantern routine is the name it has on 420 and loads of other sites???


Over the years there have been many many tests done on this and other sites about different veg light cycles, how much light/how many hours of light/dark etc and there is never a noticeable difference between them (if you use the search feature in top right hand corner im sure you will find loads), just whack the light on 18/6 or 24/0 an leave it alone to do its thing


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Id love to see a side by side comparison of this 'gas lamp' method. and see if it really improves yield/resin production.
> Interesting idea, i have heard that leaving the ladies in the dark for 2 days before harvest can stress them into increased resin production
> 
> MD


Again that has been tried and tested to death on this and other sites and no-one has ever been able to back up that claim absolutely one way or the other


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

What are your thoughts on 2 days darkness before harvesting.
MD


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

For the newbs...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/682536-marijuana-myth-busters.html

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/446086-myths-thats-all-they.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> i have heard that leaving the ladies in the dark for 2 days before harvest can stress them into increased resin production


I heard Freddie Star ate someones hamster......


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> What are your thoughts on 2 days darkness before harvesting.
> MD


Other than saving 2 days worth of electricity usage for your light ive never seen anything in the 5years ive been here that has PROVED an increase in resin production by giving them 2 days of dark before harvest and when you think of the amount of people on this site and how many of them grow houses full/work in dispensaries/have their own seedbanks etc if it was provable it would have been proved numerous times over the years but unfortunately it hasnt

A while ago there was a whole spate of people trying to prove this with identical clones in identical rooms etc an even they didnt see any noticeable difference


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

> *Myth 4. Stressing plants into more THC, Trichome production before harvest. Driving a nail through the stalk, a darkness period before harvest, dehydrating etc.....
> BUSTED: Happy plants produce happy and healthy buds*


I was under the impression that resin production may be a defense mecanism of the plant, as a way for pollen to be garenteed to adhere to buds or to protect the plant from attack.
When the plants are ready for harvest and thus end of their life cycle. So in my mind it makes sese that they may produce more resin as a last ditch attempt to get fertilized. Maybe my understanding/logic is wrong.
MD


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> anyone remember Pogs? The rounds cardboard discs that u hit with a plastic or metal slammer to see who won the most that flipped upside down?
> I had some wicked metal ones as a kid in the very early 90s even ones shaped like ninja stars lol u could do some damage with them if u wanted, probably why they not around anymore deemed a heath and safety hazard lol


id the mother fucking ninja star pog n it had a shiny skull on it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> I was under the impression that resin production may be a defense mecanism of the plant, as a way for pollen to be garenteed to adhere to buds or to protect the plant from attack.
> When the plans are ready for harvest and thus end of their life cycle. So in my mind it makes sese that they may produce more resin as a last ditch attempt to get fertilized. Maybe my understanding/logic is wrong.
> MD


As far as im aware resin production is linked to the plant producing it to protect the plant from the sun/light , kinda like putting sun tan cream on before ya go out in the desert lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> I was under the impression that resin production may be a defense mecanism of the plant, as a way for pollen to be garenteed to adhere to buds or to protect the plant from attack.
> When the plans are ready for harvest and thus end of their life cycle. So in my mind it makes sese that they may produce more resin as a last ditch attempt to get fertilized. Maybe my understanding/logic is wrong.
> MD


Glandular Tricome production is a defense against UVB light, up the UVB, get more trichs.

They go hermie as a last ditch attempt to get pollinated.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Been in the cupboard just to check on the girls, accidentally minutely touched my arm on a single bud n now whole arm stinks lmao


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Ahh makes sense, so the resin protects the seeds or unploinated flowers from sunburn.
So the 2 days in darkness makes no sense, who puts more sunscreen on when the sun goes down!? 



MD


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Ahh makes sense, so the resin protects the seeds or unploinated flowers from sunburn.
> So the 2 days in darkness makes no sense, who puts more sunscreen on when the sun goes down!?
> 
> 
> ...



Well there is that the plant does most of it's growing/secretion at night.

The skewed logic is that an extended dark period will force the last bit of remaining energy into trichs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Ahh makes sense, so the resin protects the seeds or unploinated flowers from sunburn.
> So the 2 days in darkness makes no sense, who puts more sunscreen on when the sun goes down!?
> 
> 
> ...


Yup thats it basically


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Found out the problem I was having with feeding my girls an burning em with nutes, the measuring spoon that i was using to measure out the nutes that i was assured was in ml actually turnt out to be in fl oz ffs, oh yeah that and Light Mix soil is absolute shite lmao

Have now reverted to another soil ive used before for my Blue Pits ive cracked an they seem as happy as a pig in shit, whereas the plants I have got going now, when they were the same size in Light mix never looked happy since they sprouted an still dont


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting, do you use seedling soil to start babies off in? Light mix I thought was just higher in peat. 
Do you rate the all mix for veg/mother plants? Was thinking of using it for keeping mother plants alongside seaweed/bio grow. 
MD


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Interesting, do you use seedling soil to start babies off in? Light mix I thought was just higher in peat.
> Do you rate the all mix for veg/mother plants? Was thinking of using it for keeping mother plants alongside seaweed/bio grow.
> MD


For all mix Zedd is the person to talk to as I believe he uses it whereas i never have

I use this for starting off seeds or rooting cuttings
http://www.wilko.com/compost+composters/westland-garden-health-john-innes-seed-sowing-compost-10-litres/invt/0313406

And I have reverted to this soil for this grow since light mix turnt out shitty and clogs up/compacts a lot whereas this does`nt
http://www.wilko.com/compost+composters/gro-sure-all-purpose-compost-25l/invt/0339936

Also i am using Biobizz grow and bloom for this grow

EDIT: Also the soil i am now using is already PH`ed


----------



## mdman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks  I'll be sure to ask zedd

The seedlibg soil looks ace, bet it's reasonable too being from willko. The bio bizz all mix is kinda expensive. 

Does the other soul have lose feeling balls in it, that kind look like bb pellets? 

I love the bio bizz grow ferry, I use it on all my veggies during the summer, I find the bloom is not so strong though and I tend to get through quite a lot. Whereas the grow lasts me ages. 

MD


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bio-Bizz all-mix I have used on and off for 5yrs plus its good soil, just don't listen to the guidlines from bio- bizz it won't last the 3 wks I think they say without nutes and it aint too hot for seedlings n cuttings.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Thanks  I'll be sure to ask zedd
> 
> The seedlibg soil looks ace, bet it's reasonable too being from willko. The bio bizz all mix is kinda expensive.
> 
> ...


Yeah that seedling starter soil is like fine sand consistency, think its £2 for 15L or so

The main soil im using yes it has the blue feeding balls in it but they are a lot milder than something like Miracle Grow so still need to feed the plant with something else, have used it or a previous version of it with biobizz, canna A+B and even a £1 bottle of tomato food from the pound shop all with good results


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah my £1.75 bottle of Aldi vegetable feed is about run out, served me well, 3 crops out of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

And my strawberry's last year.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah my £1.75 bottle of Aldi vegetable feed is about run out, served me well, 3 crops out of it.


Think i got at least 2 grows outta my £1 tomato food bottle lol, been that long though that i cant remember lol

If you have got a Wilkinsons near ya have a pop in there n look around as this year they have started stocking a lot of stuff we all use for weed growing lol, ph meters, trimming scissors, plant support rings,etc etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, question for you lot when you get outta your pits in the morning/lunchtime....is it ok/safe to use those Ona block things actually inside your growroom or is it just for use outside the room?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also, question for you lot when you get outta your pits in the morning/lunchtime....is it ok/safe to use those Ona block things actually inside your growroom or is it just for use outside the room?



Ona doesn't actually get rid of the smell like carbon filtration does man, but outside around the house to mask the left overs is all they're really good for.

I put a small pile of gel into several half pint party cups and have them behind the doors/furniture and inside the light shades.
Means I can still have guests.


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue Mystics
Strawberry Sour Diesel
WW x Amnesia
Auto Purple Fem
Black Domina x G13 Fem

Should enjoy?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ona doesn't actually get rid of the smell like carbon filtration does man, but outside around the house to mask the left overs is all they're really good for.
> 
> I put a small pile of gel into several half pint party cups and have them behind the doors/furniture and inside the light shades.
> Means I can still have guests.


yeah i know they arent as good as a carbon filter

Problem im having is that my filter died so gary sent me another an now that isnt covering the smell 100% either, so to get me thru til harvest when i can afford to replace fan n filter etc would putting an ona block or 2 in the growroom help? Filter is prob only allowing 5-10% smell out so could be worse lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2014)

mdman said:


> Thanks  I'll be sure to ask zedd
> 
> The seedlibg soil looks ace, bet it's reasonable too being from willko. The bio bizz all mix is kinda expensive.
> 
> ...


allmix .......fill 11 l pot with allmix, add seed, mist, cover and have a peek in 3 days, soon as shes got 2 cotyledons put her under MH. for flowering soil I make a supersoil based on all mix but not subcools supersoil which is shite


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Any of you lot well I know some of you are running a 1000w and if so how much you managing to pull? Tempted to just bang a 1000w in the tent to replace the 600w.


----------



## mdman (Feb 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Bio-Bizz all-mix I have used on and off for 5yrs plus its good soil, just don't listen to the guidlines from bio- bizz it won't last the 3 wks I think they say without nutes and it aint too hot for seedlings n cuttings.


Sounds like it's worth the money then, I'll be sure to use ferts as soon as the cuts are established. I have had problems with cheap multipurpose compost and fungus gnats. At the end of summer last year add a had a deal on for I think 150litres of multi compost for 10 quid. 
Now I have a few fungus gnats from that stuff. But as soon as the weather picks up I'll put em outside. 



zeddd said:


> allmix .......fill 11 l pot with allmix, add seed, mist, cover and have a peek in 3 days, soon as shes got 2 cotyledons put her under MH. for flowering soil I make a supersoil based on all mix but not subcools supersoil which is shite


Do you find the seedlings get a little burnt at all from the strong all mix? 



Saerimmner said:


> Yeah that seedling starter soil is like fine sand consistency, think its £2 for 15L or so
> 
> The main soil im using yes it has the blue feeding balls in it but they are a lot milder than something like Miracle Grow so still need to feed the plant with something else, have used it or a previous version of it with biobizz, canna A+B and even a £1 bottle of tomato food from the pound shop all with good results


Awsome , that's what counts at the end of the day, as long as it produces healthy happy plants we are happy gardeners  
With the tomato feed , did the buds bulk out properly? Bet the plant grew quite large?

MD


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you find the seedlings get a little burnt at all from the strong all mix? 


why the fuk would I suggest this method if it burnt seedlings?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

yes zedd wers this pys snip u winker only been 2/3 months lmao


such a happy guy atm up at 7am wi kids and im never up before lunch...

smart pots shoild come today ginna side by side with aipots see jow they do oh and my 5 top pp lol

best thing I done was move amazing how living sumwer naff changes yout attitude so much yo!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Blue Mystics
> WW x Amnesia


Just run a WW x Amnesia cross.

Very very frosty without the real sat high. The WW does nothing good for the Amnesia. Just turns it into a really piney spicey widow thats done in 9 weeks. Wont be growing it again even though people loved it. It's not enough haze in the cross I ran. They were freebies though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

wats free is free welsh mate.... I dont like all these crosses nowadays seems like everything is getting crossed with anything il stick to what I know with the odd percy seed


yorkie wait till ur cropping il swap ya the digi

its a 600 euro-tech-one... im sure thats the make I certainly wont use it dont like digis il stick to my magnetics

gunna throw sum autos out at a pals orchard soon hunna have ton investigate months

and yeh u heard me the dudes got his own fucking orcherd fuk knows how u spell it


----------



## mdman (Feb 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Do you find the seedlings get a little burnt at all from the strong all mix?
> 
> 
> why the fuk would I suggest this method if it burnt seedlings?


Guess you wouldn't ay,! What's the aeration/drainage of straight all mix like? Do ya add any perlite or anything to prevent damping off?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sae I used only ona blocks for the smell on my last grow with the exo, big bang & purple paralysis, due to the fact they got so big i cudnt fit the filter u sent me into my tent. Like yorkie said they aint great but do a decent job, I cud still smell weed in my bedroom outside the tent but apart from that the rest of my house smelt fine, even had the police in downstairs and they never noticed it.
I would suggest the apple crumble ona tho as ive found this to be the strongest smelling in the range.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 26, 2014)

mdman said:


> Guess you wouldn't ay,! What's the aeration/drainage of straight all mix like? Do ya add any perlite or anything to prevent damping off?


Allmix comes with perlite already in it, u just need to pot up ur seedlings/cuts and ur good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know they arent as good as a carbon filter
> 
> Problem im having is that my filter died so gary sent me another an now that isnt covering the smell 100% either, so to get me thru til harvest when i can afford to replace fan n filter etc would putting an ona block or 2 in the growroom help? Filter is prob only allowing 5-10% smell out so could be worse lol


hey man the ona should be fine in the grow tent but the light might make it dry out faster, I suggest what York said n put em in little cups n have em scattered around the house.


----------



## mdman (Feb 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae I used only ona blocks for the smell on my last grow with the exo, big bang & purple paralysis


Thanks mate, my mates is a month in a big bang 2 DWC grow, there isn't much information available online about this strain. How did you find it? Did it stretch much and how did it respond to feedings. Did it live up the the hype? 

MD


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh yeah sae I had the ona around the house and one next to the exhaust on the grow tent, but I never actually put any inside the tent as I didnt see the point.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae I used only ona blocks for the smell on my last grow with the exo, big bang & purple paralysis, due to the fact they got so big i cudnt fit the filter u sent me into my tent. Like yorkie said they aint great but do a decent job, I cud still smell weed in my bedroom outside the tent but apart from that the rest of my house smelt fine, even had the police in downstairs and they never noticed it.
> I would suggest the apple crumble ona tho as ive found this to be the strongest smelling in the range.


An did you use em inside the tent or outside?

EDIT: sorry just saw ur 2nd post ignore this


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

tellin ya some strong shower gel on ya pipes that warm up..cheapr Nd it works.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

On the note of Ona gels/blocks, im currently trying out a different version from the 99p store and so far im impressed for 99p lol, gels have lasted for over a month already n still seem half full and is fairly decently strong fresh laundry smell coming from them at all times and ive not had to put water or anything into them to make em last/get the smell going again

If aNYONE HAS A 99P SHOP NEAR EM N WANTS TO TRY THEM OUT LET ME KNOW N ILL CHUCK UP A PIC SO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR

fucking caps, not changing it now tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

mdman said:


> Awsome , that's what counts at the end of the day, as long as it produces healthy happy plants we are happy gardeners
> With the tomato feed , did the buds bulk out properly? Bet the plant grew quite large?
> 
> MD


Well the plants i ran at the time were unknown quality as had never ran them before so just whacked em into 12/12 FS in the previous incarnation of that soil i posted up (now called grosure, used to be westland 4 month feed month general compost with added john innes or similar) and ONLY used the £1 tomato food from when they were seedlings all the way to harvest


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

hey.anyone use a halide for the firatt week flower to iliminate the initial stretch of early flowet


and that tormorite tomato food. anyone used it in coco


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey.anyone use a halide for the firatt week flower to iliminate the initial stretch of early flowet
> 
> 
> and that tormorite tomato food. anyone used it in coco


the yanks aare mad into using the mh for early flowering n towards the end of flowering but you would be best off asking a yank...on the Irish thread we have a lad called mdjenkins...hes a pretty helpful guy n im sure he will get back to you asap (time difference)


----------



## mdman (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well the plants i ran at the time were unknown quality as had never ran them before so just whacked em into 12/12 FS in the previous incarnation of that soil i posted up (now called grosure, used to be westland 4 month feed month general compost with added john innes or similar) and ONLY used the £1 tomato food from when they were seedlings all the way to harvestView attachment 3006744View attachment 3006746View attachment 3006747View attachment 3006749View attachment 3006748


 healthy, happy and beautiful , nice work dude, I have to reconsider my choice/snobbery of liquid fertiliser. Thanks a lot for posting those pictures. 
I have used Westland with added john Innings before but not with ganja. The veggies always seem to enjoy it especially tomatoes. My local garden centre usually has deals it it as well

Peace & love
MD


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

mdman said:


> healthy, happy and beautiful , nice work dude, I have to reconsider my choice/snobbery of liquid fertiliser. Thanks a lot for posting those pictures.
> I have used Westland with added john Innings before but not with ganja. The veggies always seem to enjoy it especially tomatoes. My local garden centre usually has deals it it as well
> 
> Peace & love
> MD


Cheers mate, i buy mine( soil) from wilkinsons 2x 25L for £4, not the cheapest or most expensive in the world but its a good soil, does not compact as much as something like light mix, is already PH`ed and is overall a nice light fluffy soil, if you have a wilkos near you would be well worth a look as they have got a shit load of stuff in their gardening section this year that is just perfect for MJ growers


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Black jacks, fruit salads, wham bars, curly wirlys, gob stoppers, risens, bourneville chocolate fuck me lads a blast from the past there haha Fuckin most used to be half a penny wen I was a kid me gran used to take me post office every friday buy me a bag of suck for 50p lol daddies herbals soft mints cayli in multi coloured tubes parma violets flyin sourcers spangles texans peanut brittle betta bars fuck and how can ya forget the fish and chips biscuits haha fuck id die and go to heaven with that lot right now haha


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey.anyone use a halide for the firatt week flower to iliminate the initial stretch of early flowet
> 
> 
> and that tormorite tomato food. anyone used it in coco


Only used them mixed in with hps and had great results. Would still be doing it if I ran 3 lights in my flower cab, but switched down to 2. 
It should keep down the stretch if you are using it on it's own but I can only say that from what others have told me.


----------



## mdman (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cheers mate, i buy mine( soil) from wilkinsons 2x 25L for £4, not the cheapest or most expensive in the world but its a good soil, does not compact as much as something like light mix, is already PH`ed and is overall a nice light fluffy soil, if you have a wilkos near you would be well worth a look as they have got a shit load of stuff in their gardening section this year that is just perfect for MJ growers


thanks mate I'll get down there at the weekend and see what bargains I can snaffle  

I have some Habanero and jolokia chilli plants in veg under t5s at the moment. I potted them up in multi purpose cheap compost, perlite, and worm castings. I have not fed them but they are still a little burnt and have curled leaves, from the cheapo soil. Damn you asda and your crappy high peat lime adjuated soil deal, free gnats aswell! I'll post a picture of them tonight if anyone is interested. 

Metal halides
Never grown with MH myself but they are meant to be the tits for early flower and finishing up a the end of flower. 

Peace
MD


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes zedd wers this pys snip u winker only been 2/3 months lmao
> 
> 
> such a happy guy atm up at 7am wi kids and im never up before lunch...
> ...


I sold it to someone else mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

I use my 2 600 MH until a week into flower.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

mdman said:


> thanks mate I'll get down there at the weekend and see what bargains I can snaffle
> 
> I have some Habanero and jolokia chilli plants in veg under t5s at the moment. I potted them up in multi purpose cheap compost, perlite, and worm castings. I have not fed them but they are still a little burnt and have curled leaves, from the cheapo soil. Damn you asda and your crappy high peat lime adjuated soil deal, free gnats aswell! I'll post a picture of them tonight if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Also on the subject of gnats in cheap soil.....that soil i get from wilkos comes in completely sealed bags so no bugs can get in between it being made n you opening it, that an it already being ph`d are 2 other reason i like using the stuff


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I use my 2 600 MH until a week into flower.


whats your thinking behind that mate?


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol zed !!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats your thinking behind that mate?


Just that from when you flip the lights, its going to take at least 3-4 days for the plant to sort out what nutes it requires and prioritises going into flower. So Red isnt needed just yet.

Plus that's how I was shown by the lads back home. They throw in a MH the last week too but I dont have the space, or justification for it myself.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats your thinking behind that mate?


tighter nodes threw 1st wk of stretch imo fuck that just stick with ya sunmasters bulb all threw for me haha fuck messin about with all m ducting take me a night to sort it all out again lol

Weres my fuckin psycho cut zed ya cunt sold that I suppose? haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

Getting a bit of colour back in em now



Reveg complete!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> tighter nodes threw 1st wk of stretch imo fuck that just stick with ya sunmasters bulb all threw for me haha fuck messin about with all m ducting take me a night to sort it all out again lol
> 
> Weres my fuckin psycho cut zed ya cunt sold that I suppose? haha


no I only sold ices cos it was a beauta, the new clone zone needs dialling in an ive got floods and an inspection in a few days, so as I sed to s and gaz ill be takin cuts of all the clones in a few weeks.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lookin alrite them ww me vegging plants look like that most tha time as I av no interest in veg room haha skip watering with feed the lot haha untill a wk before I throw em in flower then i start banging it in em lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no I only sold ices cos it was a beauta, the new clone zone needs dialling in an ive got floods and an inspection in a few days, so as I sed to s and gaz ill be takin cuts of all the clones in a few weeks.....


was only fuckin with ya pal no rush for me its there wen its there ive another 60 odd yrs in me just yet lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

V


bazoomer said:


> . . . & tight pussy


Yeah, as it happens.......


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

I like em a bit more lush looking to be honest. Gave em a water only feed today and neemed em before lights off. 

The cuts are in a diff tent with CFL. Bitches need to hurry the fuck up so I can take multi cuts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know they arent as good as a carbon filter
> 
> Problem im having is that my filter died so gary sent me another an now that isnt covering the smell 100% either, so to get me thru til harvest when i can afford to replace fan n filter etc would putting an ona block or 2 in the growroom help? Filter is prob only allowing 5-10% smell out so could be worse lol


Get a plastic Y splitter and pull through both filters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get a plastic Y splitter and pull through both filters.


sounds almost kinky


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

The missus is back home for 2 weeks so I've the house to my self, I'm unemployed and it' s a week till I chop something.

Bored.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

assuming you've already pulled the heed off it more times than enough. go outside lol gym perhaps? or get some fishscale and a bottle of gin. you'll be just as bored but won;t care as much.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well the plants i ran at the time were unknown quality as had never ran them before so just whacked em into 12/12 FS in the previous incarnation of that soil i posted up (now called grosure, used to be westland 4 month feed month general compost with added john innes or similar) and ONLY used the £1 tomato food from when they were seedlings all the way to harvestView attachment 3006744View attachment 3006746View attachment 3006747View attachment 3006749View attachment 3006748


What's that one mate? seems to have very identifiable characteristic from a whole number of strains. Not bad for 12/12!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> assuming you've already pulled the heed off it more times than enough. go outside lol gym perhaps? or get some fishscale and a bottle of gin. you'll be just as bored but won;t care as much.



My pal has a week off work, I was just thinking about investigating the vodka collection in the garage. Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> What's that one mate? seems to have very identifiable characteristic from a whole number of strains. Not bad for 12/12!


Tip Top, just the man.

You need to PM me an email addy mate, Dog samples to come in a couple of weeks.

They've started week 9 today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

i'm on a bloody health kick. doublebored.com quack told me low impact only from here on out. i'm gutted. i did 5 sets at 55kg no bother tried 65kg (my usual) on the pull down lat machine and felt like my elbows were going to snap for a week. i'm going low carb again just for the fun of eating that much meat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm on a bloody health kick. doublebored.com quack told me low impact only from here on out. i'm gutted. i did 5 sets at 55kg no bother tried 65kg (my usual) on the pull down lat machine and felt like my elbows were going to snap for a week. i'm going low carb again just for the fun of eating that much meat


Why no training, what's up?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

FUKSAKE ten6 wont fit in the attick, BASTARD CUNTING ARSEHOLE

that is all

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabric-Air-Pruning-Plant-Pots-PLANT-T-Dirt-Fibre-Breathable-Portable-HIGH-YIELD/251293485868?_trksid=p5197.m2280&_trkparms=aid=333005&algo=RIC.FIT&ao=1&asc=319&meid=5109344555917362289&pid=100068&prg=1175&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=251293485868&clkid=5109641423302381816&_qi=RTM1572015

my new pots, gunna run 1 livers in a airpot 10 litre and 1 livers in one of these 11 litres, see how they compare.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why no training, what's up?


Kept getting pains in random joints and limbs, turns out i've got flat feet & i'm hyper mobile. my joints over flex so when i'm lifting for example i hit the lock position and go further. something to do with the collagen fibre in my joints. or lack of it apparently.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Kept getting pains in random joints and limbs, turns out i've got flat feet & i'm hyper mobile. my joints over flex so when i'm lifting for example i hit the lock position and go further. something to do with the collagen fibre in my joints. or lack of it apparently.


Flat feet can be sorted by orthotic soles made by a podiatrist (I'm the same), except NHS pod's are shit.

The hyper mobile is a fucker though, you'd have to proper pay attention to workout form I'd imagine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKSAKE tent wont fit in the attick, .


Welcome to the world of poly, staples and tape!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah that's pretty much what i'd heard a mate has flat feet and nhs insole things and says they make little to sod all difference.

and yeah. i was pretty gutted when i got the news. i'm never gonna be the ripped Adonis but i can get pretty in shape and cut doing the low impact stuff. but all plans of gaining muscle mass big time are fucked.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Welcome to the world of poly, staples and tape!


na fuk that il buy a 0.8x0.8x1.6 tent, lol,,,, il wing the first OP then after that deal with it, i have the option of same room as i had in old house, just more sqware than rectngle, but again its funds, and as u know wen move it cripples u, specially now i havent got my fingers in any pies and not earning on the side.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Indoor-Portable-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Silver-Mylar-Lined-Hydroponics-/141121579195?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item20db8068bb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabric-Air-Pruning-Plant-Pots-PLANT-T-Dirt-Fibre-Breathable-Portable-HIGH-YIELD/251293485868?_trksid=p5197.m2280&_trkparms=aid=333005&algo=RIC.FIT&ao=1&asc=319&meid=5109344555917362289&pid=100068&prg=1175&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=251293485868&clkid=5109641423302381816&_qi=RTM1572015
> 
> my new pots, gunna run 1 livers in a airpot 10 litre and 1 livers in one of these 11 litres, see how they compare.


They don't stop root circling like airports do IC3.

Airports are the standard, why would take a step backwards to prove what you already know. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na fuk that il buy a 0.8x0.8x1.6 tent, lol,,,, il wing the first OP then after that deal with it, i have the option of same room as i had in old house, just more sqware than rectngle, but again its funds, and as u know wen move it cripples u, specially now i havent got my fingers in any pies and not earning on the side.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Indoor-Portable-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Silver-Mylar-Lined-Hydroponics-/141121579195?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item20db8068bb


thought you were handy man? send the tent back buy some kingspan and board and get cracking.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that's pretty much what i'd heard a mate has flat feet and nhs insole things and says they make little to sod all difference.
> 
> and yeah. i was pretty gutted when i got the news. i'm never gonna be the ripped Adonis but i can get pretty in shape and cut doing the low impact stuff. but all plans of gaining muscle mass big time are fucked.


If you go private or get a decent podiatrist they make a whole world of difference mate.
You get what you pay for, first you have to get some temp ones made by hand to fit your feet, then when you've worn those for about 3-4 months and the prescription is ok you get a plaster cast of your feet taken and some special gel ones made custom by a lab.

The final gel ones are made bespoke to your feet and prescription and have a lifetime guarantee but cost around £200.
That's why NHS ones are shit. They won't pay for custom lab ones and just give you generic insoles with raiser tabs stuck to the bottom.
. I got some temps made by a proper pod and went to the NHS when my dad couldn't afford the private anymore, the soles I got from the NHS instead of gel lab ones I would have got private I've never worn they're that bad.



Including the £200 orthotic insoles for life it would cost you around £500-£600 to fix your flat feet/posture.
Or free to go through the useless motions on the NHS, when I've got steady cash flow I'm going back private.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

nice one cheers for the info mate. question is will i be able to train with them in!? i can see me with them ab electrocuters stuck all over me mooobs afore long


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They don't stop root circling like airports do IC3.
> 
> Airports are the standard, why would take a step backwards to prove what you already know. Lol


says on the pots they do stop root circling..... meh, funds



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought you were handy man? send the tent back buy some kingspan and board and get cracking.




again,,, funds mate broke as a joke atm, afte rthis one il be able to dek the loft out properly but for now this is a get some money fast kinda grow,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one cheers for the info mate. question is will i be able to train with them in!? i can see me with them ab electrocuters stuck all over me mooobs afore long


Yes mate, you can do everything better in them.

You rip the standard insoles out your trainers and put the gels in instead, then when you stand up your posture is compensated.

My physiotherapist bollocks me for not sorting out my flat feet, makes her work harder as your feet are the foundation for the rest of your body's posture.

It's all about what position your ankles are in when standing neutral with your feet straight apparently, flat feet make your ankles roll inwards.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 26, 2014)

shit having foot problems, i know all about it , fucking things,


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit having foot problems, i know all about it , fucking things,


Lmfao ya gammy cunt muhahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> What's that one mate? seems to have very identifiable characteristic from a whole number of strains. Not bad for 12/12!


Its BSBxCB Black sour bubble x Caseyband by highlanders Cave which if i remember rightly is something along the lines of:

(B.O.G Sour bubble x Heath robinsons black rose) x (Casey jones(devils harvest i think??) x Headband) I may be wrong on this as was over 3 years ago i grew this an kept no notes, if you need any info though these were sent to me by Highlanders Cave who has his own thread on this forum

EDIT:
Also welcome back mate place aint been the same without ya lol

Also these averaged 2.5-3.5 oz a plant 12/12 FS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Kept getting pains in random joints and limbs, turns out i've got flat feet & i'm hyper mobile. my joints over flex so when i'm lifting for example i hit the lock position and go further. something to do with the collagen fibre in my joints. or lack of it apparently.


look into products like "slendertone" they use electronic impulses to contract the muscle tissue like a read workout but without any stress on the joints...its been used for years in physios


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate, you can do everything better in them.
> 
> You rip the standard insoles out your trainers and put the gels in instead, then when you stand up your posture is compensated.
> 
> ...


2 ton's cheap if they sort this shit out. it's funny, ive been a fat fucker most my life and felt fine, now I've started getting into healthy activities my body's said FU.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> look into products like "slendertone" they use electronic impulses to contract the muscle tissue like a read workout but without any stress on the joints...its been used for years in physios


aye like a tens machine sorta thing. known of them. i need to go back to the quack and ask actually sod that he was useless in the first place. i'll see a physio i think.

looking at them they're for chronic pain whereas mine just comes and goes. random mad pulsing feeling then nothing. i thought i was going mental


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye like a tens machine sorta thing. known of them. i need to go back to the quack and ask actually sod that he was useless in the first place. i'll see a physio i think.
> 
> looking at them they're for chronic pain whereas mine just comes and goes. random mad pulsing feeling then nothing. i thought i was going mental


Don u been fed shit by that quack, go see a good sports physio, tell him what the doc said to give him a laugh, he ll sort it out


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its BSBxCB Black sour bubble x Caseyband by highlanders Cave which if i remember rightly is something along the lines of:
> 
> (B.O.G Sour bubble x Heath robinsons black rose) x (Casey jones(devils harvest i think??) x Headband) I may be wrong on this as was over 3 years ago i grew this an kept no notes, if you need any info though these were sent to me by Highlanders Cave who has his own thread on this forum
> 
> ...


Some of those B.O.G strain are seriously top smoke. Early finishers too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Don u been fed shit by that quack, go see a good sports physio, tell him what the doc said to give him a laugh, he ll sort it out


yeah would be worth the money tbh.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Some of those B.O.G strain are seriously top smoke. Early finishers too.


Yeah ive been eyeing up his bubblegum for a few years now, got a wish list as long as your arm but doubt i will ever get even halfway thru it unless i can move back to a house or summat lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah ive been eyeing up his bubblegum for a few years now, got a wish list as long as your arm but doubt i will ever get even halfway thru it unless i can move back to a house or summat lol


Just had another look at his seeds an nearly everything seems to apparently finish in under 55-60days, may have to be my next order at harvest time now BB have sold out of the blue pit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Don u been fed shit by that quack, go see a good sports physio, tell him what the doc said to give him a laugh, he ll sort it out


man the doc in the muscular skeletal dept at the hospital was near laughing at the things i was telling her he'd said. i might just give him a mouthful and get struck off if i actually go back and see him. probably doing myself a favour.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its BSBxCB Black sour bubble x Caseyband by highlanders Cave which if i remember rightly is something along the lines of:
> 
> (B.O.G Sour bubble x Heath robinsons black rose) x (Casey jones(devils harvest i think??) x Headband) I may be wrong on this as was over 3 years ago i grew this an kept no notes, if you need any info though these were sent to me by Highlanders Cave who has his own thread on this forum
> 
> ...


Thoguht as much. That's what i ran for my final grow. I was just in his thread and someone said go after the royals and i just said hey, that's tom clancy, and he posted me a bag of all of his gear, and was also stoned at the time so posted me ALL of his gear so i had to then ship some back  also crossed the exodus with it.


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Just run a WW x Amnesia cross.
> 
> Very very frosty without the real sat high. The WW does nothing good for the Amnesia. Just turns it into a really piney spicey widow thats done in 9 weeks. Wont be growing it again even though people loved it. It's not enough haze in the cross I ran. They were freebies though.



Free is free though not complaining about free bud haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Free is free though not complaining about free bud haha


Not for me matey.

I want serious top shizzle, and this didnt cut it. Its very nice, and yes, free beans, but wont be running those particular beans again. Posting them to a mate in NZ to get something going outdoor.

Free is free. Could have put something else there though. 

Suppose you only find that out by throwing beans down.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just had another look at his seeds an nearly everything seems to apparently finish in under 55-60days, may have to be my next order at harvest time now BB have sold out of the blue pit lol


Haha yeah man I'm on another forum that BOG and Mrs BOG post on. The Lifesaver looks mighty fine.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Thoguht as much. That's what i ran for my final grow. I was just in his thread and someone said go after the royals and i just said hey, that's tom clancy, and he posted me a bag of all of his gear, and was also stoned at the time so posted me ALL of his gear so i had to then ship some back  also crossed the exodus with it.


Yeah HC certainly seems very generous, sent me a load of strains without me even asking him lol, simply asked what the genetics were as my missus is purple mad n wanted me to grow her a purple plant at some point n where could I buy it etc n next thing you know hes asking for my addy to post them to me lol

Seems he has been absent from his own thread for quite a while last time i checked, hopefully he has or will re-appear at some point as always enjoy reading his thread

What you up to these days mate? Still with Kuroi? havent seen her around on the site for ages since some twat started slagging off her artwork ages bk but then there are very few threads i actually venture into these days lol, too many trolls n newbies asking stupid questions these days, easier to stay in here as all the yanks n canucks are too scared too come in here lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha yeah man I'm on another forum that BOG and Mrs BOG post on. The Lifesaver looks mighty fine.


TBH all of his stuff sounds blinding and heard lots of good reports about his stuff over the years, cant wait till ive harvested a few plants so i can start buying some seeds lol, hopefully will have some money in time for the yearly Attitude 420 promo lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, he's a sound chap.

I'm still cheffing away, although applied for a job in administration due to it potentially being useful for what i'm trying to get to university in september to study. still with kuroi. She abandonned the site years ago, too many twats for her liking. I don't post that much, mostly in the food forum and any thread with a nob needing to be put in his place. I love a bit of controversy I do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, he's a sound chap.
> 
> I'm still cheffing away, although applied for a job in administration due to it potentially being useful for what i'm trying to get to university in september to study. still with kuroi. She abandonned the site years ago, too many twats for her liking. I don't post that much, mostly in the food forum and any thread with a nob needing to be put in his place. I love a bit of controversy I do.


Is she still living in the same place and out of interest do you 2 go to the Hyde Park 4/20 thing? Gonna go this year an see what southern thread members we can drag along with us lol, after 5 years here its about time I actually met some ppl off of here lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

My volcano arrived WOOOOOOOO NIGGAS


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Tip Top d'you want some fucking weed or not? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 26, 2014)

easy lads hows it goin? just about to go in sit in the shed for a joint fun times i tell thee...good news bout the cano relax think im gonna start saving for one soon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 ton's cheap if they sort this shit out. it's funny, ive been a fat fucker most my life and felt fine, now I've started getting into healthy activities my body's said FU.


2 ton just for the final gel soles.

The first assessment at the pod cost me £50 and then she charges £25 an hour after that whenever you need to go, once a fortnight at first and then once a month when wearing temps.

The temps cost me £50 and she made em up out of sports insoles and different tenses of foam and glue in front of me, lol.


If you go Don make sure whoever you go with (Physio and Podiatrist) is a post grad with at least 5 years experience.
Once they get to the Msc it shows.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Taken from my physios website.....
*

"Feet First*
The human foot is a complex structure, made up of 28 bones, including two sesamoid bones, and 40 joints, with 12 extrinsic and 19 intrinsic muscles. Such structural intricacy and daily stress make foot problems among the most common health complaints. 

A Chiropodist/Podiatrist not only offers routine treatment for foot conditions, but also, through careful assessment is able to recognise and address the underlying cause of the problem. Common ailments such as corns and calluses can be treated quickly and painlessly, providing immediate relief. However, the primary cause of a painful foot, maybe a structural misalignment of a joint, affecting the way a person walks or runs. A structural problem can be solved through custom-made shoe inserts, known as orthoses. Orthoses work by realigning the joints, thereby reducing abnormal pressures in the feet.

Regular visits to a Chiropodist/podiatrist will help your feet stay healthy and pain-free. If you do experience any foot problems, do not ignore them, as you will undoubtedly be storing up future problems that could easily be avoided.
*Biomechanics*
This is the study of the musculoskeletal system in relation to forces produced when walking or running. For example, long distance runners produce forces of up to four times their weight with a repetition rate of 721 impacts per kilometer when racing. Any abnormal movement increases internal forces and stresses, creating an environment where injury is likely.

*Foot Function*
The gait cycle is a sequence of events of which foot function forms one part. The aim of locomotion is to be an energy-efficient process that allows smooth movement. The function of a foot is governed by its anatomical structures and their interrelationship during movement. During the gait cycle the foot is able to exhibit two opposing features: a stable platform for propulsion and support at heel strike (supination), and flexibility to disperse the forces generated by locomotion while simultaneously adapting to the terrain under foot (pronation).

Abnormal foot function may arise as a result of excessive/prolonged pronation or supination occurring during the gait cycle. Pathological pronation or supination can arise as a result of malalignment in the lower limb, pelvis and back. Furthermore, excessive pronation or supination can trigger other problems in the foot and leg. In such cases it is pertinent to undertake a biomechanical evaluation.

*Biomechanical Assessment*
During the gait cycle the foot must function both as a mobile adaptor and a rigid lever at the appropriate phases of the gait. Pathomechanics (abnormal movement) can lead to overuse injuries, such as those commonly seen in sporting activity. Individuals with pronated or supinated feet can produce abnormal forces, that can consequently lead to injury.

A Chiropodist/Podiatrist can analyse your gait and produce a treatment plan that can include, the prescription of foot orthotics (modify the function of your feet as you continue to wear them), exercise and footwear advice. Which will heal the injury and reduce the risk or any reoccurrence.



Conditions treated include:


Arch pain
Heel pain syndrome
Planter fasciitis
Achilles tendinitis
Ankle pain
Shin splints
Runner's knee
Hip and lower back pain







*Foot Health*
To be sure your feet get the best treatment, always visit a state registered chiropodist/podiatrist. People who treat foot problems are not all the same! A state registered practitioner has completed a degree course in Podiatric Medicine and worked for several years within the NHS, before beginning in private practice. Do not be fooled by the name, look out for the qualifications - BSc (Hons) Podiatry, SRCh and MChS."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> easy lads hows it goin? just about to go in sit in the shed for a joint fun times i tell thee...good news bout the cano relax think im gonna start saving for one soon


google vaposhop 10% discount n follow the links n U get it for like 50 euro less n ask for free bags instead on the geinder n they give U cannabis shaped bags LOL free tshirt n all lol im fucking bananas lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> google vaposhop 10% discount n follow the links n U get it for like 50 euro less n ask for free bags instead on the geinder n they give U cannabis shaped bags LOL free tshirt n all lol im fucking bananas lol


good bit of german engineering that mate mine certainly takes some stick what u vaping in it first?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Sadly some unknown Irish green but its nice started at 210 then 215 then 219 n that was that n now were waiting on Chinese lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

ThomasWag said:


> zielona kawa tabletki apteka cena


No we don't want any fucking caffeine and green tea tablets, piss off KURWA!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

ThomasWag said:


> tabletki na odchudzanie zielona kawa opinie





ThomasWag said:


> kawa zielona tabletki



Pobiega&#263; na ty o&#347;le kochaj&#261;c&#261; kanalizacji szczura!


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Not for me matey.
> 
> I want serious top shizzle, and this didnt cut it. Its very nice, and yes, free beans, but wont be running those particular beans again. Posting them to a mate in NZ to get something going outdoor.
> 
> ...


aye sweet.Il see what they turn out like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2014)

Kin ell, the spam didn't last long.

And the shit we throw about in here, it's criminal!.........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Lads this thingamabob is gonna save me sooo much smoke! The amount id hit in a bong fills 3 balloons! WITCHCRAFT!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Them volcano's are pretty fucking nice make whatever green it is taste so much better, n I find the high to be so much higher from them, worth the money imo if u have it.

But I smoke cigs n lots of and I still feel I'd smoke a joint or 3 even with a cano n just aint got no 300 squid to spend on a smoking device,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Them volcano's are pretty fucking nice make whatever green it is taste so much better, n I find the high to be so much higher from them, worth the money imo if u have it.
> 
> But I smoke cigs n lots of and I still feel I'd smoke a joint or 3 even with a cano n just aint got no 300 squid to spend on a smoking device,


yeah its pretty sweet a bong hits worth at 210,215 n finally 219 its fucking sweet! Im off the cigs going on 2 years for off me with champix


----------



## S2thett (Feb 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Over the years there have been many many tests done on this and other sites about different veg light cycles, how much light/how many hours of light/dark etc and there is never a noticeable difference between them (if you use the search feature in top right hand corner im sure you will find loads), just whack the light on 18/6 or 24/0 an leave it alone to do its thing


 hey saer is there any chance you'd be up for helpin me thru the 1st stages of the grow etc all gear came today clones will be routed within a week so ready for veg. Understand if u can't be Assad but jus want sum1 British so they uneasy and our climate etc cheers


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Results are in: just shy of 20 off 4 livers, 18 off the 4 exo and around 3 off the psycho. Exo nearly matched the livers but not quite. Gotta say psychosis is still my fav......mmmmmm shawny hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

S2thett said:


> hey saer is there any chance you'd be up for helpin me thru the 1st stages of the grow etc all gear came today clones will be routed within a week so ready for veg. Understand if u can't be Assad but jus want sum1 British so they uneasy and our climate etc cheers


Will certainly help you where i can mate but im far from the most experienced grower in this thread so dont expect me to know absolutely everything lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Them volcano's are pretty fucking nice make whatever green it is taste so much better, n I find the high to be so much higher from them, worth the money imo if u have it.
> 
> But I smoke cigs n lots of and I still feel I'd smoke a joint or 3 even with a cano n just aint got no 300 squid to spend on a smoking device,


I feel completely the opposite. Mine just sits gathering dust. Vaping doesn't hold a candle to a joint for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I feel completely the opposite. Mine just sits gathering dust. Vaping doesn't hold a candle to a joint for me.


I gave up the cigs 2 yes ago so this is exactly what I've been looking for...im sure someone here would buy that vape from U.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I gave up the cigs 2 yes ago so this is exactly what I've been looking for...im sure someone here would buy that vape from U.


Hey, I found a cheap electronic vape on eBay; I'll put up the link so hand on a sec.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here it is, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/eGo-E-Shisha-Pen-Dry-Herb-Wax-Glass-Atomizer-Vapourizer-1100Mah-battery-USB-/271326987886?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item3f2c59466e


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuck me lads I tellvya wot this 11 wk super lemon haze Is mad as fuck lol its gotta come down friday as they are takin up to much room lol I got 2 fuckin exo at 10wks friday aswell just not enough time in the day for me I tell ya the shit is already lined up to be sold but ill be fucked if im doin it in the wk with wot im doin at work ow the fuckin joys lol neva took the lemon past 10wks but it looks the bollox imo im gonna be savin me a q or summet as I just know ill fuckin love it haha not took exo down at 10wks for fuckin yrs but ya just know its gonna be killa regardless haha fuck me the more I think of it the more I reckon its a nice problem to av.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me lads I tellvya wot this 11 wk super lemon haze Is mad as fuck lol its gotta come down friday as they are takin up to much room lol I got 2 fuckin exo at 10wks friday aswell just not enough time in the day for me I tell ya the shit is already lined up to be sold but ill be fucked if im doin it in the wk with wot im doin at work ow the fuckin joys lol neva took the lemon past 10wks but it looks the bollox imo im gonna be savin me a q or summet as I just know ill fuckin love it haha not took exo down at 10wks for fuckin yrs but ya just know its gonna be killa regardless haha fuck me the more I think of it the more I reckon its a nice problem to av.


I'm guessing you are growing all sativa due to the long flowering period


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gazza pm bro ill sort somethin else if any1 else needs anythin pm me pronto as the fuckin lot as gone haha dow worry sambo ic3 yr shit I there lol sambo ill be hittin me man for that piece ya wanted bro friday saturday so ill leave it to send with ya lemon no probs !!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I'm guessing you are growing all sativa due to the long flowering period


Lol na mate ya jokin ay ya biggest cash croppin fiend in the thread haha work and other shit has me slackin on choppin thats all. Only just had shower fuckin started work at 7 and not long finished its all about the coin tho ive some catchin up to do muhahaha


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol na mate ya jokin ay ya biggest cash croppin fiend in the thread haha work and other shit has me slackin on choppin thats all. Only just had shower fuckin started work at 7 and not long finished its all about the coin tho ive some catchin up to do muhahaha


7 am? I have to start x4 pure afghan and x4 green alien (all regular seeds) as my current grow sort of flopped as I had 2/2 plants that were male.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

7am as this mornin lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

How fuckin dead is this place lol like a fuckin grave yrd ill be 1st on tomoz and expect ya all up 4 work muhahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuck ill be up m8 got the school run to do with the kids so always up about 8 at the latest, its fucking brutal, can only imagine what its like starting at 7am


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Haha im up at 6am latest everyday like fuck ill be thinkin about this place at those times tho haha yakes me till 7 30 to wake up properly haha roll on the summer cant beat the sun wakin ya up out ya pit lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> How fuckin dead is this place lol like a fuckin grave yrd ill be 1st on tomoz and expect ya all up 4 work muhahaha


Yeah tbh I've noticed that this thread has been dead for up to half an hour at times in the past week or two.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Yeah tbh I've noticed that this thread has been dead for up to half an hour at times in the past week or two.


Its fuckin dead all the time ive no time to be on hear lol like holdin the bar up after 15pints lmao


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 26, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Its fuckin dead all the time ive no time to be on hear lol like holdin the bar up after 15pints lmao


yeah but unfortuantley it is going to get even more dead as I need to catchup on my sleep: ain't had a good one in 2 weeks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol im still here lol, an im just off to the garage for fags, then up at 7am same as every other day lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fair play sae ya see thats wot I like about folk like yaself can neva sleeo haha fuck 5hrs sleeo and im ready to rock and roll haha id b same as u mate fuck id be climbin the walls without me job lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah im the same mate, too many years working 2-3 jobs/80hr weeks etc etc, cant be doing all this laying in bed shit lol, fuck, when i get up in the morning im outta bed n kettle turnt on n having a fag in less than a minute after ive woken up lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 26, 2014)

U up yet chedz u lazy cunt lmao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2014)

im up at 5 every morning, come on here after work an coffee at 6.30, then gardening then school run then work......and u aint the biggest clone only cash cropper on the thread lmao, ic3 is lmfao but u runnin a close second monkey man lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im up at 5 every morning, come on here after work an coffee at 6.30, then gardening then school run then work......and u aint the biggest clone only cash cropper on the thread lmao, ic3 is lmfao but u runnin a close second monkey man lol


I'm up at 6 every morning but cant be bothered to show up on here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Grown ass men arguing who gets up first LOL chefs, change ur name to monkey man lol im tempted to change mine to prolaps lol morning lads, lol im day 2 into week 3 of flowerig n the buds are looking good...fingers grossed that I don't do a potato famine on this crop n kill em all lol


I get up first btw


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

Whinging about getting up at 6 or 7 you bunch of fags.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U up yet chedz u lazy cunt lmao


been up since 5:15am lol opened up yard as the yard man is a useless cunt loaded wagon filled out tako been post office and had me fuckin breaky u fucker lol



zeddd said:


> im up at 5 every morning, come on here after work an coffee at 6.30, then gardening then school run then work......and u aint the biggest clone only cash cropper on the thread lmao, ic3 is lmfao but u runnin a close second monkey man lol


lmao nearly garguled me sandwich up then haha



welshwizzard said:


> Whinging about getting up at 6 or 7 you bunch of fags.


wont find me moanin mate I lov the early starts be even betta in summer tho! Now thats a bonus.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> been up since 5:15am lol opened up yard as the yard man is a useless cunt loaded wagon filled out tako been post office and had me fuckin breaky u fucker lol
> 
> 
> lmao nearly garguled me sandwich up then haha
> ...


Remember years ago I was tiling in America n we would start at 5am to 6pm, mental hours but fuck me was the most money I've made in my life but fuck my you earned it but I've never forgotten how good the hard graft felt...propper work! Nowadays I sit on a fucking office chair complaining about how bored I am.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

Is right Chedz.

I'm up at 3 for work and 4.30 on my days off. Fucking shit body clock.

Starting to deliberate my first break from smoking in 5-6 years of not running out.

Do you lot just go cold turkey or tone it down bit by bit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Is right Chedz.
> 
> I'm up at 3 for work and 4.30 on my days off. Fucking shit body clock.
> 
> ...


id usually say cold turkey but if those are ur working hours id say keep a bong hit for before you sleep n cut down the dosage easch day cuz if you stop all at once you can forget about sleeping lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Remember years ago I was tiling in America n we would start at 5am to 6pm, mental hours but fuck me was the most money I've made in my life but fuck my you earned it but I've never forgotten how good the hard graft felt...propper work! Nowadays I sit on a fucking office chair complaining about how bored I am.


12hr is a normal day for me mate and ive always said it, you ll not be earnin fuck all from ya pit!! Ive neva been outta work since I left school at 15 and neva been layed off the 9 or so mnth break I had last yr was longest ive been without proper work but I had a cushy job in visits so was all good tbf haha boring but it got me outta staring at 4 fuckin walls lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> of usually say cold turkey but if those are ur working hours id say keep a bong hit for before you sleep n cut down the dosage easch day cuz if you stop all at once you can forget about sleeping lol


Yeah mate it's the smoking a j at 3am and finishing work by 12 that is killing me off. 
Had a couple of square days out last week and it was awesome. 
Probably need to get on a vape pen to get off baccy first.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Is right Chedz.
> 
> I'm up at 3 for work and 4.30 on my days off. Fucking shit body clock.
> 
> ...


Yh mate but atleast you ll not av slept ya life away which is a shame for most !! Roll on summer ill be rollin round in fuck all for a few months thats a certain fact for this yr and many more to come I hope lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate but atleast you ll not av slept ya life away which is a shame for most !! Roll on summer ill be rollin round in fuck all for a few months thats a certain fact for this yr and many more to come I hope lol


Haha yeah mate, I love it in the summer. Back home by midday, smoking and a beer in the garden having already grafted the day!

I want to get off the daily smoking though man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Taken from my physios website.....





The Yorkshireman said:


> If you go Don make sure whoever you go with (Physio and Podiatrist) is a post grad with at least 5 years experience.
> Once they get to the Msc it shows.


didn't get time to say thanks for this last night yorkie, top info. cheers. 

my lass came in and went mad cos i'd done 10k on the cross trainer  i was like i can;t stand the podge ne longer. fuck it i'm just going ahead til the weather improves and i can get out on the bike.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Been up since 7.30 myself, got the kids ready and off to school, home now to have a quick J of some almost dry exo (still a little tacky in the middle of buds) that I chopped a few days ago as its better than nothing, think I might finish off the kief I made the other day as well.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

Morning all how are we all? Still going with the whos up earliest/whos got the biggest dick comp then i see lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 12hr is a normal day for me mate and ive always said it, you ll not be earnin fuck all from ya pit!! Ive neva been outta work since I left school at 15 and neva been layed off the 9 or so mnth break I had last yr was longest ive been without proper work but I had a cushy job in visits so was all good tbf haha boring but it got me outta staring at 4 fuckin walls lol


not true mate I sometimes I wake up £400 richer, spread betting the Asian markets...no not the paki shop lol.....put the position on go to sleep wake up and bingo...or not, made money sitting around a hotel pool with a drink on........but its fukin gambling


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

obviously today im down £50 but still limping on ...stamina


----------



## Sandgrouper (Feb 27, 2014)

Morning all. 

Posted this in another thread, any thoughts?

Looking at going for a LED for a scrog instead of 600 HPS if you remove the replacement cost the gap is not as bad as it was. From what I am reading LED seems to have come on along way as well.

Any thoughts on the below one?

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/cannabis-seeds/product/led-grow-light/



> *Technical/Performance Parameters-*
> Input Voltage: AC 85-264v&#8232;
> Output Voltage: DC 35-45v&#8232;
> Input Frequency: 50/60hz
> ...


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not true mate I sometimes I wake up £400 richer, spread betting the Asian markets...no not the paki shop lol.....put the position on go to sleep wake up and bingo...or not, made money sitting around a hotel pool with a drink on........but its fukin gambling


Yh mate its a win lose situ as u said tho mate fuck that no cunts robbing me in me sleep fuck it must feel like being raped lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate its a win lose situ as u said tho mate fuck that no cunts robbing me in me sleep fuck it must feel like being raped lol


yeah u get used to it but on the whole the wins are bigger than the losses and theres lots of reading to do so its not like spunkin it on dogs or horses


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 27, 2014)

@Relax the posts just been with they Dog & Lemon haze seeds, cheers for that mate. The favour will be returned.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Posted this in another thread, any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I first started with an LED n the one thing ill say is DONT CHEAP OUT! I git a cheap one from eBay n my ladies kept flopping over till I put a mh in there...aint used it since....if ur gonna be selling ur how bulbs ill buy em bud


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> @Relax the posts just been with they Dog & Lemon haze seeds, cheers for that mate. The favour will be returned.


not a bother bud! Keep in mind not one of the lemon haze popped for me! A friend picked em up in the dam in a sale ...now I know why lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not a bother bud! Keep in mind not one of the lemon haze popped for me! A friend picked em up in the dam in a sale ...now I know why lol


Thats kl mate I might have a bit better luck, if not I aint to fussed was more interested in the Dog kush anyway,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats kl mate I might have a bit better luck, if not I aint to fussed was more interested in the Dog kush anyway,


yeah you should be due some goodluck right about now lol ....saying that with your luck the DOGS will turn out male LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah I yeah you should be due some goodluck right about now lol ....saying that with your luck the DOGS will turn out male LOL


Haha fuck u, dont say that the way things have went for me recently it probably will happen lol.
Im gonna hopefully grow these at a mates and give some time for shit to die down at mine, then after my hol I will be getting my shiz back on at home. Got big plans for the summer grow


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

Always a pain in the arse closing down for a while innit? im gonna have to close down for aa month or so around sept/aug so just trying to cram as many in as poss before then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

after this imma close down 2 we plan on moving but once we move imma set right the fuck back up lol dont think i could stop for longer then a few months, wouldnt know what to do with my free time lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Always a pain in the arse closing down for a while innit? im gonna have to close down for aa month or so around sept/aug so just trying to cram as many in as poss before then lol


Yeah its a proper ball ache aint it m8, I just hope everything goes to plan at ma mates so I can squeeze a quick grow in b4 I fuck off on hol, still need some cuts 1st tho.
Once im back I aint shutting shop for a good while, need to get the funds back up again, hate being skint.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah its a proper ball ache aint it m8, I just hope everything goes to plan at ma mates so I can squeeze a quick grow in b4 I fuck off on hol, still need some cuts 1st tho.
> Once im back I aint shutting shop for a good while, need to get the funds back up again, hate being skint.


yeah know the feeling mate, was thinking of walking round n trying to find an outdoor spot this year as have 10 autos to use up but not having a car have no idea how to get water to anywhere lol, nearest place ive found for an outdoor is over 6 miles away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

anyone got pukka's email giz a nudge please


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

watched this n zeddd came to mind lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcMttavmfFc


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone got pukka's email giz a nudge please


Gonna be poppin all them beans the wk end don the fuckin lot fick it ive to many beans just sittin there haha gonna 12/12 from seed see wots wot with em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

rock on fella! hope you find a few winners


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> watched this n zeddd came to mind lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcMttavmfFc


Yeah seen that before, quite funny, a few years ago we used to have a member of the site called Stoned Pony who was very similar, 60-70 yr old biker that used to bong rip massive amounts on webcam for everyone for shits n giggles, he died a few years ago, very much missed by a lot of ppl on this site 
View attachment 3007885 Found this old pic from Stoned Pony, huge vape bag he did in less than a few mins, this was for his birthday I believe, hence all our names being on it so we could all have a birthday rip with him

R.I.P Stoned Pony


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah seen that before, quite funny, a few years ago we used to have a member of the site called Stoned Pony who was very similar, 60-70 yr old biker that used to bong rip massive amounts on webcam for everyone for shits n giggles, he died a few years ago, very much missed by a lot of ppl on this site
> View attachment 3007885 Found this old pic from Stoned Pony, huge vape bag he did in less than a few mins, this was for his birthday I believe, hence all our names being on it so we could all have a birthday rip with him
> 
> R.I.P Stoned Pony


fuck me thats heavy  always sad to see the good ones go.

luckily ur name always reminds me of red dwarf n that alone cheers me right up again.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ZiI3iVgpM

if you cant wait for the song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4gXaq0fmzk


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fuck me thats heavy  always sad to see the good ones go.
> 
> luckily ur name always reminds me of red dwarf n that alone cheers me right up again.
> 
> ...


Lol, Saerimmner( english translation of Sæhrímnir from norse mythology) is basically the Norse version of the snake eating its own tail/unbroken cycle of things etc

Sæhrímnir is slain and killed by the cook Andhrímnir and fed to all the warriors of Valhalla( heaven) every night, and in the morning is whole again


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

aaaah, i am a fan of viking metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8Jd646RUm0 (best workout music in the world) 

thats a pretty cool name actually but rimmer was a pretty cool guy especially ace rimmer lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> aaaah, i am a fan of viking metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8Jd646RUm0 (best workout music in the world)
> 
> thats a pretty cool name actually but rimmer was a pretty cool guy especially ace rimmer lol


lol Im not massively keen on the viking metal but have always loved a bit of speed metal/fast rock whatever ya wanna call it when driving/on a motorbike, quite a few years ago was out on my bike with headphones on n metal blasting thru my headphones weaving thru traffic, looked down at speedo n im doing over 140mph in heavy traffic n then looked at my mirrors an saw a traffic police car with sirens/party hat driving along hard shoulder alongside me trying to get me to pull over lmao, just changed up a gear, went for it n managed to lose em in the heavy traffic on the M1, was well expecting em to be waiting for me at my house when i got home as thats where bike was registered but they never came, took me until the day after when i got the bike outta the garage to go to work to realise that someone had stolen the number plate from my bike lmfao, ended up having to walk to work tho til i could buy a new plate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

HAHAAHHAHA, u couldnt make that sort of stuff up mate thats brilliant! yeah, nothing beats a bit of slayer or pantera.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

fuck now thats a story and a blast from the past stoned pony was a a real funny fucker lol.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

ha ha cept im 6 ft 14 stone and wear the same size jeans I did when I was 25 ....34 long, I can also kick a 6 foot man in the face standing....so less of the old cunt lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol, Saerimmner( english translation of Sæhrímnir from norse mythology) is basically the Norse version of the snake eating its own tail/unbroken cycle of things etc
> 
> Sæhrímnir is slain and killed by the cook Andhrímnir and fed to all the warriors of Valhalla( heaven) every night, and in the morning is whole again


no .....ahahhhahahaha, I thought it cos u licked envelopes for a living


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> HAHAAHHAHA, u couldnt make that sort of stuff up mate thats brilliant! yeah, nothing beats a bit of slayer or pantera.


Lol i was more of a metallica bloke back in the day, used to love banging this on my headphones, getting on the bike n going out n embarrassing Ferrari`s/porsches etc
[video=youtube;PvF9PAxe5Ng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvF9PAxe5Ng[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha cept im 6 ft 14 stone and wear the same size jeans I did when I was 25 ....34 long, I can also kick a 6 foot man in the face standing....so less of the old cunt lmfao


 u think with all that money you would buy some new jeans lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol i was more of a metallica bloke back in the day, used to love banging this on my headphones, getting on the bike n going out n embarrassing Ferrari`s/porsches etc
> [video=youtube;PvF9PAxe5Ng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvF9PAxe5Ng[/video]


thats a serious fucking chhoooooooon alright id pick so what ever time no matter what .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19CXHUZawkw


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> u think with all that money you would buy some new jeans lol


I would have thought with your rich cultural heritage and propensity for eating white dog shit ...u...can gtf ya cheezy chair jockey


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck now thats a story and a blast from the past stoned pony was a a real funny fucker lol.


Lol its one of a few i have to tell from over the years

Funniest part about it was the person I sold THAT motorbike to about a year later actually outran the Police helicopter on it, was quite funny in court hearing the air navigator giving his evidence n saying " your honour, if he had`nt of run out of petrol i dont think we ever would have caught up with him" lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no .....ahahhhahahaha, I thought it cos u licked envelopes for a living


no mate just windows lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

im a chair slayer! dropping spreadsheets like bombs!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im a chair slayer! dropping spreadsheets like bombs!


ummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Stoned pony was wicked, funny as fuck.

@don I'll let pukka no ya looking for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

@ zedd u were bang on about the 219c shit blew my fooking mind lol had it at 210 215 n 219 gonna try it at 190 after my workout n see how it goes but so far 219c is spot on


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 27, 2014)

Ahhhhh good morning jockeys of thigh knob!!!.....

good news demand for the kings kut is rising locally....so much so infact the guy who i gave it too has bought real cloning gear instead of his diy cloner currently...not a huge hit but its ticking allot of boxes for a fair few people and words getting around (so he says) 
so look out rimmer you might see it break Essex soon lol....

don everyday i get up and look at the cherry fingers i smile growth is soooo strong and fast and smell is incredible....very happy with these....


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Ahhhhh good morning jockeys of thigh knob!!!.....
> 
> good news demand for the kings kut is rising locally....so much so infact the guy who i gave it too has bought real cloning gear instead of his diy cloner currently...not a huge hit but its ticking allot of boxes for a fair few people and words getting around (so he says)
> so look out rimmer you might see it break Essex soon lol....
> ...


Even if it does come down this way no-one will ever know as it will simply be called "lemon" an thats it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 27, 2014)

Need some help!!!!

it seems every time i pop reg seeds all of the males show in veg 18/6 and continue to flower..dropping down to single leafs and everything......

now i know what your thinking auto flower fuck up but no.....so far its happened on.....

lemon stinkys 
dons slh x sc (def no auto hear)
sensistar

is it something in doing? Obv there's no auto in your cross don but its still happened???? IM stumped!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

nice one rambo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Need some help!!!!
> 
> it seems every time i pop reg seeds all of the males show in veg 18/6 and continue to flower..dropping down to single leafs and everything......
> 
> ...


males will flower in 18/6 ?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

lemon's SLH x SC


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

woohooo first vape of the day.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMdhqNn1XrE


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Even if it does come down this way no-one will ever know as it will simply be called "lemon" an thats it lol


i don't think itll ever get to you there's probs hundreds of cuts in the 30 miles or so between us and its only doing the local rounds lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 27, 2014)

@rambo , ill have to leave that thing for u till next week when I get back m8, I head off in the morning and haven't had a chance with work m8, I'll let u know when once I'm back


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @rambo , ill have to leave that thing for u till next week when I get back m8, I head off in the morning and haven't had a chance with work m8, I'll let u know when once I'm back


no worries hg, just let us no when she flys mate.

enjoy yaself geezer.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sambo d fuk yow doin on hear in the day lol not on voddy already? lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo d fuk yow doin on hear in the day lol not on voddy already? lol


no mate just not got a lot on today, could do with a vods tho and its almost a acceptable drinking hour lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate just not got a lot on today, could do with a vods tho and its almost a acceptable drinking hour lol


man, once you justify it its all good...id say you could have a drink for the ukraine oooorrrr if you think about it the tax you pay on booze is alone enough justification lol we pay 23%


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

vaping on some sexy blue cheese n watching doug with high, hes a comedian that gets stoned with famous ppl on this ones its tommy chong lol ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moh126LUK4Y


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2014)

alright lads so we all got a drugs n drink test on monday now im sorted for clean piss but if its a swabv test does anyone know how to pass a swab test? ive heard rinsing your mouth out with viniger is suppose to work? fuck knows man i need to pass this drugs test or im fucked


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

You have to be the most unlucky person I know dude lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2014)

yeh i know pisses me off man thers always something to fuck me over one way or another


----------



## Sandgrouper (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I first started with an LED n the one thing ill say is DONT CHEAP OUT! I git a cheap one from eBay n my ladies kept flopping over till I put a mh in there...aint used it since....if ur gonna be selling ur how bulbs ill buy em bud


Looking at the one listed by dutch passion. looks quality enough but you never really know I suppose, the profile and if it achieved similar to 400 hps I would be happy at the price.

Sell the HPS ahhhaa don't think so bud


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> yeh i know pisses me off man thers always something to fuck me over one way or another


last time i done it i had to pull sicky and be off for 4 weeks lol


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> yeh i know pisses me off man thers always something to fuck me over one way or another


last time i done it i had to pull sicky and be off for 4 weeks lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Homegrown were ya from mate? Region will do and no im not a copper lmao just that name ya usin rings a bell a clear bell tbf I use the place quite often !!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Feb 27, 2014)

Well great help u lot are lol....no canna pull a sicky fuck it ill be sound


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Homegrown were ya from mate? Region will do and no im not a copper lmao just that name ya usin rings a bell a clear bell tbf I use the place quite often !!


hes defo a cop lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well great help u lot are lol....no canna pull a sicky fuck it ill be sound


maybe they wont say shit since its pot....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hes defo a cop lol


lmao the biggest crooked cop out there haha



[email protected] said:


> maybe they wont say shit since its pot....


Thats the thing if ya truthfull with em before the test ya be sound mate ive done a few meself with work and as long as u tell em be4 hand you ll be ok shauny mate ive had coke in system the lot told em it was recreational and was ok they cant do else unless ya caught doin it at work nearly all the country takes somethin or another just tell him ya av a joint before bed as u cant sleep at night and they cant do fuckin nowt shaun I swear on it bro ya panicking over fuck all wot eva ya do just dont deny I ya look guilty as fuck if ya do and they will presume ya doin it at work !!


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

ya boring fucker, off to bed already n ill still up before you lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sambo wots with deleting the post ya fat ginger northern monkey lol we know u love me so why the hiding posts lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ya boring fucker, off to bed already n ill still up before you lmao


Come and suck me cock sambs I aint felt ya gums aroun my plums for time ya ginger bold headed wanker lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo wots with deleting the post ya fat ginger northern monkey lol we know u love me so why the hiding posts lol


i thought u gone bed cock muncher n the post where only at you so no point without said cockmuncher???


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

i do love ya you brummy cockfesteron lmao n the thread been dead so thought id call you a cunt llolololol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mate I know it was pists about ya love for me I seen em ya need to calm down on the vods peeps be thinkin im usin ya like a dart board up ya back passage wen the fact is me cock cant reach ya hole ya ass is that fuckin fat and covered in a ginger affro like a yardy lyin on his dreds haha ill stick with the blowy mate ya ars does nt appeal to me lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Up b4 me lolol ya wont b goin bed thats why ya cunt lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mate I know it was pists about ya love for me I seen em ya need to calm down on the vods peeps be thinkin im usin ya like a dart board up ya back passage wen the fact is me cock cant reach ya hole ya ass is that fuckin fat and covered in a ginger affro like a yardy lyin on his dreds haha ill stick with the blowy mate ya ars does nt appeal to me lol


lmfao

geezer that was a funny post or im just pissed one or the other but still its been a bit dead recently n your still a cunt lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

All we need now is pukka lol ow my days im fuckin titering already haha were is kev ya mate wen ya need him lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Up b4 me lolol ya wont b goin bed thats why ya cunt lmfao


i fucking wished mate, ive run out of mixer n no hard about but i do get up early everyday honest lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmfao
> 
> geezer that was a funny post or im just pissed one or the other but still its been a bit dead recently n your still a cunt lol


Funny and pissed is you al over mate I love u to btw haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i fucking wished mate, ive run out of mixer n no hard about but i do get up early everyday honest lol


Fuck me ya got a few bottles in then lol I know u to well haha


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Funny and pissed is you al over mate I love u to btw haha


im a nice quiet bloke chedz, but the devil juice just brings the devil out of me ive learnt over yrs its a lot less painfull to be a keyboard warrior when pissed lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mush would ya stick ya dick in tha haha?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mush would ya stick ya dick in tha haha?
> View attachment 3008415


aslong as its female n above legal age ill stick me dick into anything mate lolol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Muhahahha ya want me to ask the strawberrys in the middle see if they would like ya to haha


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Muhahahha ya want me to ask the strawberrys in the middle see if they would like ya to haha


just ask em if they are at least legal for me mate? lolol

was that your pud tonight you lucky cunt???


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

They said was to young for u they need to be younger lolol 
Twas mate nice bit of cerk if I do say myself


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> They said was to young for u they need to be younger lolol
> Twas mate nice bit of cerk if I do say myself


you posh cunt with ya puds each night n that aswel, your like a lil spoilt 30yr brat aint yas lolol with ya fucking puds n ya monkey.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Spoilt ya jokin ay ya the misses wow get her knickers off she said she got head ache she a lyin cunt tho I put some co-codamal in her water a hr ago lol she must be fuckin the monkey as he as the grump with me lol the gash must of smelt lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Spoilt ya jokin ay ya the misses wow get her knickers off she said she got head ache she a lyin cunt tho I put some co-codamal in her water a hr ago lol she must be fuckin the monkey as he as the grump with me lol the gash must of smelt lol



lmfao dont mate i got me first blowy in a fortnight last night thought i was in heaven till i realised its the first in wks ya bitch,cunt,bitch lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol funny fuckers ay these women lol think they can trick ya into shit and alls forgot ill remember wen she needs it bad and ill accidently slip it towards that brown star haha the fuckin dog joins us now tho and it ay half a sensation avin the dog lick ya arse while yr goin hammer and tongue at it lol makes ya shoot ya bolt faster put it that way haha the cunt jus looks at ya as if to say wah lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2014)

im surprised you can still get it up Rambo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im surprised you can still get it up Rambo lol



lmao im like a fat duro bunny lmao i can fuck with the best of em lol and having a big cock helps also i spose..... lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao im like a fat duro bunny lmao i can fuck with the best of em lol and having a big cock helps also i spose..... lol


Ya need a big cock witj a bally like that haha


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 27, 2014)

16stone pushing in that 10'' feels good or so they all say lol ive found some orange juice n the vods is going down im off geezer n you gotta get up for work lol i still gotta be up at 7am tho but if i stay on here i wont laterz ya cunt....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 27, 2014)

Night bro sleep well me brother from anuva mother!


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 27, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Homegrown were ya from mate? Region will do and no im not a copper lmao just that name ya usin rings a bell a clear bell tbf I use the place quite often !!


north east


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Morning fuckers, I fell asleep at 8pm last night and bloody woke up at 4am this morning, not good but fuck it im up now time for a J and a bong


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mornin fuck faces


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

my brains trying to exit via my eyes this morning. had the first bash at writing the best mans speech with my pal. looking back at the notes i think we're in bother. it's mostly cock drawings and stuff we can't say about the pair getting married.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

Mornig all, got rudely awoken at 730 by lil un being an annoying twat n jumping on everything n shouting, not happy

Smoked a bud I dried out in the grow room after finding its stalk snapped in the tent the night before, 6wk qqxlivers, slightly harsh being early bud but eye splittingly strong already, only got 3-4 joints out of it n was in bed by midnight but woken up this morning feeling half stoned still, cant wait to see what it tastes like in another 3-4 weeks lmao


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

How old are you Don?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How old are you Don?


Mentally or physically? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Mornig all, got rudely awoken at 730 by lil un being an annoying twat n jumping on everything n shouting, not happy
> 
> Smoked a bud I dried out in the grow room after finding its stalk snapped in the tent the night before, 6wk qqxlivers, slightly harsh being early bud but eye splittingly strong already, only got 3-4 joints out of it n was in bed by midnight but woken up this morning feeling half stoned still, cant wait to see what it tastes like in another 3-4 weeks lmao


stone over! sweet.


Mohican said:


> How old are you Don?


32, grandad to most of these young ballbreakers.


Saerimmner said:


> Mentally or physically? lol


physically today i feel about 80, mentally 82.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stone over! sweet.
> 
> 32, grandad to most of these young ballbreakers.
> 
> physically today i feel about 80, mentally 82.


yeah must admit ive never had a stone over before on 6wk bud lmao, still nearly a month to go on it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stone over! sweet.
> 
> 32, grandad to most of these young ballbreakers.
> 
> physically today i feel about 80, mentally 82.


for some reason id put you down as late 30s early 40s!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

oh right ta lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 28, 2014)

Don pm mate....lost ya shemale.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Chedz fairy just landed mate, stuff smells fucking lovely just gonna blaze a J now, thanks again for that.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

No probs mate let me know wot ya reck


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

I still cant function properly, walking round like a tit in a trance lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Its nice m8 got that lovely hazey taste, much better than the so called amnesia haze that was going around here a cpl months ago, its not as lemony as I thought after hearing the guys in here talking bout it but thats maybe cos u chopped her later than normal, still a top smoke tho mate, cant wait to get a cut of her off u later in the year.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

@don, have you smoked any of the qqxlivers yet or are you still growing it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Im always so pleased with my smoke till I come on here n one of you cunts has something better lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im always so pleased with my smoke till I come on here n one of you cunts has something better lol


lol, what you running atm genetics wise?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Dinafem OG kush,DOG n 3 deep blue x liver...week 3 of flowering.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dinafem OG kush,DOG n 3 deep blue x liver...week 3 of flowering.


Nice, i quite like dinafem even tho most ppl in here aint keen on em

ive got 2 qqxlivers 6wks flowering
2 sage 6 wks flowering
2 Blue Pit still just babies but being done 12/12fs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2014)

ordered new tent 0.8x0.8x1.6 and this WILL fit in the loft... cant have a tent in a room.. ontop much? lol so got all my equipment and ready to roll got sum 8 week blue cfl vegged exo/livers and a ten top PP LOL no shit they love being cutin half haha

also a 600 in the new tent will be bettef

SO j have a 1.2 tent spare...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @don, have you smoked any of the qqxlivers yet or are you still growing it?


far as i know you're the first to run them out mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> far as i know you're the first to run them out mate


no worries, didnt know if anyone else had any previous experience with em, even this tiny bottom bud(popcorn) is eye splittingly strong at 6 wks, i think its going to be absolutely devastatingly strong smoke come harvest time


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Fuckin bullshit weather Nd bullshit messages aimt needed today!! Fuck im bastard soaked and 2 more jobs to do wtf!!!


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright lads,
@Don will it cost you much space to see what ya can do with the psychosis, I'd be devastated to take something to 3rd gen only to find it to be no good but I know you your not gonna find out without giving it a go mate.
With that liver cross cheese mate the guy said it was years old and I believe him as he had no reason to lie and the other strains he's running are years old aswell, he's as old as dirt himself lol reminds me of my grandfather, nothing to do with ugorg mate I did ask but he hasn't even heard of them, I imagine ugorgs stuff would be better or atleast I'd hope it was for the price, the smoke off his cut was pretty bad like a poor imitation of cheese with a hint of livers smell, I found the smell of the plant to be better than the taste of the smoke, I mean the clone smell made promises the smoke really didn't live up to it was OK but both the Exo and livers on their own put it to shame it was a pretty dissapointing smoke with very little buzz and none of the happy feel good high from the livers, to be honest it seemed to have been the worse of both strains, I'd rather buy seeds of either cross rather than run them cuts, I smoked a FAT joint and then did some work on his roof and felt sober within 20mins or so without ever actually getting a buzz off it, I was hoping it would be good stuff to add something new to the clone only list on here but no turns out it was wank lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin bullshit weather Nd bullshit messages aimt needed today!! Fuck im bastard soaked and 2 more jobs to do wtf!!!


Guessing u ain't having a good day mate


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dinafem OG kush,DOG n 3 deep blue x liver...week 3 of flowering.


Any info on the deep blue x livers mate? Don't think I've heard of it before, did ya take cuts aswell mate just incase you did strike gold with one of them?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2014)

Look what I came across getting shot out over BBM earlier........

<3*XX*Yummy mummy*XX*<3: 
Someone chat x

<3*XX*Yummy mummy*XX*<3: 
Pop up! X

<3*XX*Yummy mummy*XX*<3: 
Really need a bottle of coke x

<3*XX*Yummy mummy*XX*<3: 
What u sayin? X 

<3*XX*Yummy mummy*XX*<3: 
2B76D390 add up for the stinking DOG.strongest around,best about, no mess around, doing deals and delivering too.

Breeders Boutique taking over the world!.........


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yorkie its gettin worse out there mate! There was some 1 sell kush ww and northern lights on 1 of them buy sell and swap sites on facebook lol did nt even try and hide who it was or nowt lol ya gotta laugh at em haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Guessing u ain't having a good day mate


Na im fuckin soaked mate straight threw and the sun wamts to vome out now lol now im fuckin drowned


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no worries, didnt know if anyone else had any previous experience with em, even this tiny bottom bud(popcorn) is eye splittingly strong at 6 wks, i think its going to be absolutely devastatingly strong smoke come harvest time


worra belter! the dog x qq i just done is face meltingly bonkers too.


W Dragon said:


> Alright lads,
> @Don will it cost you much space to see what ya can do with the psychosis, I'd be devastated to take something to 3rd gen only to find it to be no good but I know you your not gonna find out without giving it a go mate.
> With that liver cross cheese mate the guy said it was years old and I believe him as he had no reason to lie and the other strains he's running are years old aswell, he's as old as dirt himself lol reminds me of my grandfather, nothing to do with ugorg mate I did ask but he hasn't even heard of them, I imagine ugorgs stuff would be better or atleast I'd hope it was for the price, the smoke off his cut was pretty bad like a poor imitation of cheese with a hint of livers smell, I found the smell of the plant to be better than the taste of the smoke, I mean the clone smell made promises the smoke really didn't live up to it was OK but both the Exo and livers on their own put it to shame it was a pretty dissapointing smoke with very little buzz and none of the happy feel good high from the livers, to be honest it seemed to have been the worse of both strains, I'd rather buy seeds of either cross rather than run them cuts, I smoked a FAT joint and then did some work on his roof and felt sober within 20mins or so without ever actually getting a buzz off it, I was hoping it would be good stuff to add something new to the clone only list on here but no turns out it was wank lol


won't know til i try it like ya say. been making a new veg box out of an old futon. which i coulod easily just do 12/12 clones in on flower if i wanted too so i guess it won't cost me space but time. psycho is pretty solid, never seen it throw a banana and the fireballs spluff is solid too so...

i reckon your tolerance might be pretty high at a guess. you sure his cut is exo?


The Yorkshireman said:


> Look what I came across getting shot out over BBM earlier........
> 
> <3*XX*Yummy mummy*XX*<3:
> Someone chat x
> ...


what the flying fuck?!


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Don can ya answer me question on ya dog thread lol im chasin ya round likeva lost puppy muhahahahha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yorkie its gettin worse out there mate! There was some 1 sell kush ww and northern lights on 1 of them buy sell and swap sites on facebook lol did nt even try and hide who it was or nowt lol ya gotta laugh at em haha


I've got 2 lads in my list that do legit/system issued driving licenses for £400 and another lad who does "bank topups" @ 50/50 split.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2014)

The bank top up lad just fucking happens to be in my city too, lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 28, 2014)

Fucking hell.

Decided not to smoke a joint before work today. Or take anything to smoke with me. Lairy. Bad decision.

Then come home and made a 1 pop blunt prison stylee with a raw paper. Fuck thats harsh. Just need to get by a couple of days like this then I'll have nixed that baccy habit!


----------



## welshwizzard (Feb 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got 2 lads in my list that do legit/system issued driving licenses for £400 and another lad who does "bank topups" @ 50/50 split.


Fucking well handy having document lads to hand. 

Never known em to be that cheap though. May shout you haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Fucking well handy having document lads to hand.
> 
> Never known em to be that cheap though. May shout you haha.


I'm going to investigate further because I don't think I have either.
I'm pretty sure top quality fakes on SR were about that.

Can soon tell because the new driving licences can't be faked yet, so if it's the new style with all the right security features then it's legit.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its nice m8 got that lovely hazey taste, much better than the so called amnesia haze that was going around here a cpl months ago, its not as lemony as I thought after hearing the guys in here talking bout it but thats maybe cos u chopped her later than normal, still a top smoke tho mate, cant wait to get a cut of her off u later in the year.


ahhh exactly as predicted lol.....oi listen lads when you want lemons that fin in 8weeks with a booming sat buzz.....hit up.....an i mean way up there.....this shits gooooood!!! Lol

don't belive the hype !!!! Lol

anyways weres mine chedz shittest challenge ever lol.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

The boys got there lemom at proper time of cut gary got his took at over flowerin time hence the hazey taste! shall we ask who has the best high out the 2? Lmao na not digging ya cut bro but weight for weight id put it against most I got 12oz of the tops alone and still 3oz still on lower branches each which will be another 12oz not bad considerin the tops got took a wk early loland each was in a 6litre airpot haha thats wot ya call a keeper bro all about cash crops for me tbh with ya hence why the cheese psychosis livers and las' s slh will not be beaten on weight and flowering time!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nice, i quite like dinafem even tho most ppl in here aint keen on em
> 
> ive got 2 qqxlivers 6wks flowering
> 2 sage 6 wks flowering
> 2 Blue Pit still just babies but being done 12/12fs


yeah I've seen you mention it before...secy little mix lol think U were saying the sage is like 11weeker or am i mistaken?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Any info on the deep blue x livers mate? Don't think I've heard of it before, did ya take cuts aswell mate just incase you did strike gold with one of them?


they are freebies from breeders boutique...my fav so far tbh...im into week 3 of flowering so once shit pics up ill be throwing up pics.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> worra belter! the dog x qq i just done is face meltingly bonkers too.
> 
> won't know til i try it like ya say. been making a new veg box out of an old futon. which i coulod easily just do 12/12 clones in on flower if i wanted too so i guess it won't cost me space but time. psycho is pretty solid, never seen it throw a banana and the fireballs spluff is solid too so...
> 
> ...


Sounds really good mate, was only asking about space coz I wasn't sure if ya needed seperate areas etc for it because of the pollen,
I'm not sure about the cut mate I can only go on what he told me and he said it was years old? He runs three strains and there old so feck knows but he was told that it was a cross of Exo and livers an to be fair to look at it it could be either strain but defo isn't as good as either, my tolerance at the time was prob the lowest it's been in years, I hadn't smoked anything decent for weeks before trying it which is why I was so shocked about how bad the smoke was, to be fair though it could have just been a poor cheese with a hint of livers that's just been named livers x cheese but defo no taste of either as I recognised it, I'm a bit gutted about it now aswell as I was looking forward to a good mix of them both.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah I've seen you mention it before...secy little mix lol think U were saying the sage is like 11weeker or am i mistaken?


10-11 wks on the breeders site but people online that have grown it say 11-13.5wks depending on pheno


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

alright ya fuckers , internet has been re connected ... wankers sky are ! 

chop day tomoz


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Get it on robbie ill be choppin some slh thats had 11wks tonight aswell and me man is comin round with some stone so he said so I can have a look at it for him see if its the mc'coy lol so there will be no stopin me if it is haha sambo fuck knows wot he is bringing but ill make sure the cunt leaves me with some for ya shit or not lol I need a shit thinkin about it lmfao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

lmao , fuck sambo throw some my way chedz LOL

got 1 x ice , 1 x crown jewels , 1 x caseyjones s1 , 1 x LSD ready for chop between tomoz and next week ... got a Faceplant Clone only thats had 5 weeks veg ready to flip soon and a crown jewels thats got 4 nice big tops ready to flip ... got strawberry blue , LSD and Northern lights clones ready to get moved into bigger veg pots anmd got 5 of my own Northern lights x GHASH seedlings and 2 of Bodhis skunk 91 x exo seedlings ready to go ....


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

good man chedz, just fucking member to save me some lolol quite looking forward to some 11wk lemon too aint smoked non of the las slh for ages, shes a real racy racy sat high for me anyways, when taken that far.


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hidden online drug bazaar. Murder for hire. FBI stings. And a handsome, clean-cut, reclusive 20-something who secretly became the Internet&#8217;s most powerful drug kingpin. The ostensible story of the Silk Road has all the makings of a Hollywood blockbuster. And now, it&#8217;s about to become one.
Deadline reports that 20th Century Fox and Cherin Entertainment have hired renowned author Dennis Lehane to pen the tale of alleged Silk Road founder Ross William Ulbricht, who was arrested earlier this month by federal law enforcement agents. Ulbricht, 29, faces life in prison on charges related to operating Silk Road, a billion-dollar illegal drug marketplace said to have been the world&#8217;s largest, and for purportedly hiring hitmen to eliminate threats to his illicit business and livelihood.

silkroad the movie lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

deleting posts again sambo ... shouldnt be allowed imo ..


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> deleting posts again sambo ... shouldnt be allowed imo ..


for some reason it posted my silkroad post twice???


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

the ghost of silk road is following you about lol ...

think im gonna order some of those tesco vouchers this weekend ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> for some reason it posted my silkroad post twice???


yeh even the forum thought wtf about a SR movie lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> the ghost of silk road is following you about lol ...
> 
> think im gonna order some of those tesco vouchers this weekend ...


they gone right back up in price now mate, whenever the person starts on a new site he dus em well cheap to get his feedback up, i think they are now just half price still a good deal mind n can confirm myself they deffo work.

hes on agora now, silkroad2 is a no go area at the min 

http://agorabasakxmewww.onion/login


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol u and that rd will neva learn ay bro lol wot ya upto anyway ya crack fiend haha 

Did nt know ya was into that robbie ill get ya some yr way just gettin a taste of this fucker tonight and sambo will be lucky if he get his lol na sambs only jokin mate ill see wot its sayin for ya irst tho !!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah i seen them on agora mate , theres about 3 or 4 diff sellers selling tesco vouchers man , which one is the legit guy from SR ?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol u and that rd will neva learn ay bro lol wot ya upto anyway ya crack fiend haha
> 
> Did nt know ya was into that robbie ill get ya some yr way just gettin a taste of this fucker tonight and sambo will be lucky if he get his lol na sambs only jokin mate ill see wot its sayin for ya irst tho !!


LOL , just crush up some benzos for sambo ... hes always off his nut anyway prob wouldnt notice PMSL ....


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

lmfao fek off ya git, i aint had a proper sesh in near 3wks now lool


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Hidden online drug bazaar. Murder for hire. FBI stings. And a handsome, clean-cut, reclusive 20-something who secretly became the Internet&#8217;s most powerful drug kingpin. The ostensible story of the Silk Road has all the makings of a Hollywood blockbuster. And now, it&#8217;s about to become one.
> Deadline reports that 20th Century Fox and Cherin Entertainment have hired renowned author Dennis Lehane to pen the tale of alleged Silk Road founder Ross William Ulbricht, who was arrested earlier this month by federal law enforcement agents. Ulbricht, 29, faces life in prison on charges related to operating Silk Road, a billion-dollar illegal drug marketplace said to have been the world&#8217;s largest, and for purportedly hiring hitmen to eliminate threats to his illicit business and livelihood.
> silkroad the movie lolol


I used to use silk road marketplace although it got shut down so I started using sheep market place and that also got shut down because they apparantley got hacked by one of their users and robbed all their money (bitcoins 1= £500(isj) and there were thousands)

Sheep marketplace got me lots of shit for free- weed, molly, 25c nbombe etc.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Hidden online drug bazaar. Murder for hire. FBI stings. And a handsome, clean-cut, reclusive 20-something who secretly became the Internet&#8217;s most powerful drug kingpin. The ostensible story of the Silk Road has all the makings of a Hollywood blockbuster. And now, it&#8217;s about to become one.
> Deadline reports that 20th Century Fox and Cherin Entertainment have hired renowned author Dennis Lehane to pen the tale of alleged Silk Road founder Ross William Ulbricht, who was arrested earlier this month by federal law enforcement agents. Ulbricht, 29, faces life in prison on charges related to operating Silk Road, a billion-dollar illegal drug marketplace said to have been the world&#8217;s largest, and for purportedly hiring hitmen to eliminate threats to his illicit business and livelihood.
> 
> silkroad the movie lolol


BTW he wan't arrested earlier this month but a few months back.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally this thread is getting more active but still could get even more active by possibly having one post every minute at the minimum and exo is doing a good job at keeping the vibe going


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

schooling me on the road lolol i was on it when it started ilyass n was a vendor for a while oct 2nd it was shut down.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

lmao ... some people ....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

sales1993 seems like a good go to guy for the vouchers mate ... what you think ?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> sales1993 seems like a good go to guy for the vouchers mate ... what you think ?


AGsalesUK was the original mate and they have pulled down all there listings of the vouchers saying tesco are basically getting on to it id be careful with geezer


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> AGsalesUK was the original mate and they have pulled down all there listings of the vouchers saying tesco are basically getting on to it id be careful with geezer


ive just read AGsales update , apparently tesco are updating there website n changing all there codes , ill give it a month then before i get any by then AGsales says he should have new fully working vouchers  

oh well guess ill have to use the tesco bitcoins on hash instead LOL


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ive just read AGsales update , apparently tesco are updating there website n changing all there codes , ill give it a month then before i get any by then AGsales says he should have new fully working vouchers
> 
> oh well guess ill have to use the tesco bitcoins on hash instead LOL


scurvy crew are really good vendors mate i ordered a few bigger bits from them and they got a good rep on the darknet, lovely hash, dutchmagic are legit too, watch out for theanchor use to be a legit charas vendor from india but read on a few forums his accounts have been hacked on various markets.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 28, 2014)

How much is a bitcoin worth now... last time I checked it was about £550 each and on eBay the prices go flying; used to sell them but ran out and noticed it was too expensive for me to buy more, I used to sell 0.001 bitcoins  Used to get an odd £5 for something that was worth under 20p


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 28, 2014)

watever happened to meetingt sum chav down a dark ally like "hey man want any grade A tesco vouchers lmao... 

surely using them would be like easily traceable no??


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

mtgox just shut up shop taking 210million pounds worth of coins with em lol so the price has been affected by that recently, currently at 350-360 a coin.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> watever happened to meetingt sum chav down a dark ally like "hey man want any grade A tesco vouchers lmao...
> 
> surely using them would be like easily traceable no??


apparently now lol


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

it is now cause all they give u is the codes n u use them on the website but when it started and i brought them it was actually printed out vouchers that you got sent in the post, i just gave someone a few quid to go spend em in a few different tescos.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Jaysus the amount of ppl that cant keep their mouths shut! I've a friend that came in there n was saying hes gonna start growing....FULL FUCKING RETARD!!! One of the biggest reason I don't wanna go perp n sell is cuz I honestly dunno any1 I could trust enough to take it offme n keep their fucking mouths shut!!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

fuck me one minute this thread is alive as fuck next its dead LOL


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> fuck me one minute this thread is alive as fuck next its dead LOL


yeah gone are the day mate when this thread was non stop till everyone smoked or drank there selfs to oblivion lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's like that in here most of the time, one hour u get almost 100 posts the next 2hrs ur lucky if u get 1, depends who's about, what mood their in and most importantly how much voddy sambos had lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

was on about that with chedz on fone earlier .. this thread is shit compared to how it used to be lol ... everyones a boring twat now ...


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

i posted that i was chopping this weekend earlier , that would of at least got a few replies back in the dayasking about shit ... now no one even speaks LOL ....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

what ya chopping robbie?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Speak for ya self to Robbie I ain't no boring bastard and like to keep the thread going at times but gets boring when nobody's about lol fuck I even took a drive down south the other week just to have a smoke with a fellow thread user, and there is a few more id like to get together for a proper sesh with at some point


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what ya chopping robbie?


not saying now ...  read back lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Speak for ya self to Robbie I ain't no boring bastard and like to keep the thread going at times but gets boring when nobody's about lol fuck I even took a drive down south the other week just to have a smoke with a fellow thread user, and there is a few more id like to get together for a proper sesh with at some point


kind of my point ... seems very clicky in here nowadays


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i posted that i was chopping this weekend earlier , that would of at least got a few replies back in the dayasking about shit ... now no one even speaks LOL ....


 When's the samples going out?? 

Is is tht the reply u were looking for cos that all most get nowadays when they mention chopping lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> kind of my point ... seems very clicky in here nowadays



its always been clicky rob, from the first day i used the thread fuck it took me forever to even get a reply to a post lol when about as hardcore as the posts got where a few of dura's old jokes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Did somebody say free samples? Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

hmmm ill send samples to everyone that has sent them me in the last few months everyones been chopping .......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think a lot of ppl left and others stopped posting as much cos a cpl ppl got busted last year, hence all the name changes as well, hopefully it will pick back up,

on a similar note, Sambo u heard anything from Imc recently mate? I haven't heard from him since just after Xmas when he set up his new hydro kit, and that cunt was never out of here so makes me think something ain't right


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> its always been clicky rob, from the first day i used the thread fuck it took me forever to even get a reply to a post lol when about as hardcore as the posts got where a few of dura's old jokes lol


nah mate its diff now .. back then every cunt that came in here got shit but was part of the uk growers after a week or so of taking the shit lol ... now in here imo it seems like lads only reply to certain lads , people are very clicky about samples , clones etc ... certain members are only voicing opinions when they can contradict or argue with some one ..... like i say , just my opinion n how i see it in here now ..


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

imc is alrite mate he just had enough of the place i think your find gbhoy.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

i blame sambo tbh ..... and your bunch of exo arse bandits LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> imc is alrite mate he just had enough of the place i think your find gbhoy.


Kl mate as long as the big guy is ok, he was sound when he was here, think the thread misses someone like him lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i blame sambo tbh ..... and your bunch of exo arse bandits LOL



i been good for ages rob, wasnt me lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i been good for ages rob, wasnt me lolol


 likeeee


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

did u look at what im choppin n got lined up next bro?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I think a lot of ppl left and others stopped posting as much cos a cpl ppl got busted last year, hence all the name changes as well, hopefully it will pick back up,
> 
> on a similar note, Sambo u heard anything from Imc recently mate? I haven't heard from him since just after Xmas when he set up his new hydro kit, and that cunt was never out of here so makes me think something ain't right


ppl got busted for being on here or for unrelated matters?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> lmao , fuck sambo throw some my way chedz LOL
> 
> got 1 x ice , 1 x crown jewels , 1 x caseyjones s1 , 1 x LSD ready for chop between tomoz and next week ... got a Faceplant Clone only thats had 5 weeks veg ready to flip soon and a crown jewels thats got 4 nice big tops ready to flip ... got strawberry blue , LSD and Northern lights clones ready to get moved into bigger veg pots anmd got 5 of my own Northern lights x GHASH seedlings and 2 of Bodhis skunk 91 x exo seedlings ready to go ....


can i have a taste of the crown jewels n the casey mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ppl got busted for being on here or for unrelated matters?


Unrelated matters mate nothing to do with RIU but a few ppl in here got the tin foul hats out anyway lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> can i have a taste of the crown jewels n the casey mate?


Fuck sake sambo keep that shit for pm's lol fucking wanna taste his Crown Jewels ya dirty southern cunt lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck sake sambo keep that shit for pm's lol fucking wanna taste his Crown Jewels ya dirty southern cunt lmao


lmfao did read a tad wrong hay lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Unrelated matters mate nothing to do with RIU but a few ppl in here got the tin foul hats out anyway lmao


thank fuck for that was about to burn my house down to cover my tracks lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

sambo ... you can taste my jewels anytime LMAO !


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

Out of interest whos got an qqxlivers seeds stashed up?


----------



## rambo22 (Feb 28, 2014)

when this hyde park thing sae?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest whos got an qqxlivers seeds stashed up?


me  ..........


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 28, 2014)

sam u free for a quick phone call in 5 mate ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

theres been quite a few new american style takeaways n restaurants open up recently where i am, some better than others but i do like the food all the pulled pork,brisket,ribs etc

had one of these the other day for lunch fuck it was niiiiiice.

A 100% chuck steak burger topped with folded thick slices of slow smoked brisket, covered in our signature Chimichurri sauce, served with lettuce, tomato, red onion and mayo, in a semolina topped bun. 

@chedz leave my bit alone ya greedy fucker lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

There's fuck all good take always near me apart from dominoes, but tbh I prefer to go out for a meal anyway, don't know if u have any down ur way but I love Mexican food and the chain of Chiquito restaurants is prob the best up here.


----------



## 420Jam13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone know how the wd's white russian/AK's coming along ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> when this hyde park thing sae?


April 20th (4/20/2014) @4:20pm lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> There's fuck all good take always near me apart from dominoes, but tbh I prefer to go out for a meal anyway, don't know if u have any down ur way but I love Mexican food and the chain of Chiquito restaurants is prob the best up here.


yeah we got a couple of chiquito's but i find em a bit hit n miss mate not a great fan, i like a bit of the ol spanish tapa's tho n like that chain of em called la tasca nice bit of grub, or ask italia nice pizza n pastan aint got that many good chinkys here tho for some reason fuck no's why this town is full of eat outs n take aways.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> me  ..........


Keep hold of those i may want em off ya as personal headstash lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> April 20th (4/20/2014) @4:20pm lol


Whats the story with the Hyde park thing mate? I might take a drive down for it if worth while and I can find a cheap enough hotel.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats the story with the Hyde park thing mate? I might take a drive down for it if worth while and I can find a cheap enough hotel.


Well you know like the yanks do the whole 420 thing, in Hyde park every year on 4/20 at 4:20pm a couple of hundred people turn up, blaze up at exactly at 4:20, smoke a joint while the police stand around n watch bored and then everyone buggers off again lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well you know like the yanks do the whole 420 thing, in Hyde park every year on 4/20 at 4:20pm a couple of hundred people turn up, blaze up at exactly at 4:20, smoke a joint while the police stand around n watch bored and then everyone buggers off again lol


Lol is that it mate I thought it was more like a all day sort if thing

we have a similar thing up here where a few hundred or more ppl do a match thru the west end of Glasgow and end up in kelvin grove park for a smoke led by a local msp that's pro cannabis lol all with a police escort in tow. http://www.420documentaries.com/legalize-cannabis-free-the-weed-glasgow-demo/


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

nah lasts about 20-30mins by all accounts, im going for the first time this year just for a laugh n get out do something different then off to me mates pub in North london afterwards for a meal


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

That sounds lame as fuck lol dam for a 3 day all out smoke until u puke then do some coke n get back in there bender sounds better lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

one last drink n im going to bed lol maybe a slice of ham on toast to accompany said last drink lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 28, 2014)

night all, gonna crash out


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah this vape has me fooked n im up at 6 for work...cya later cock mongers.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2014)

Been tonguing me mrs bottom, it's left a nasty taste in me mouth !


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

give her a kiss then baz share the love lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> give her a kiss then baz share the love lol


Lol, she sucked me dick, & I'm sure it wasn't pleasant !, haven't had a shower since Monday , & been sweating today !, Edam any one ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, she sucked me dick, & I'm sure it wasn't pleasant !, haven't had a shower since Monday , & been sweating today !, Edam any one ?


edam??? more like gorganzola by the sounds of it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> edam??? more like gorganzola by the sounds of it lol


Hahaha, I couldn't spell that !


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hahaha, I couldn't spell that !



lmao i did think edam was a tad mild for said situation lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2014)

i did not long ago give the missus a licking meself bitch was so pissed i didnt know weather the moaning was pleasure or her about to spew so i got out there sharpish lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i did not long ago give the missus a licking meself bitch was so pissed i didnt know weather the moaning was pleasure or her about to spew so i got out there sharpish lol


Lol, retreat, retreat !, just been watching American Dad, Roger is fucking funny .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Baz, for fuck sake dude *shakes head* stay classy dude lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning lads. Quick wake and bake for me before I need to take te dog back to te vet to get his collar removed now his scar had healed from getting his balls chopped off lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads. Quick wake and bake for me before I need to take te dog back to te vet to get his collar removed now his scar had healed from getting his balls chopped off lol


I'm up, lemme guess you thought your dog was your weed plant so you cut off his balls instead


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all

Found this for everyone that was talking about ayahuasca the other day, well worth a read:



http://www.theecologist.org/green_green_living/2296883/healing_in_the_jungle.html


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, I've been refreshing the RIU homepage in the case of someone popping up on the UK Growers Thread and finally someone has popped up! TY Saerimmner!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

That's not creepy at all lol...IT PUTS THE LOTION ON ITS SKIN OR ELSE IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN ( silence of the lambs quote lol)


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok... nice to know... lets talk about sweets like last time


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sambo its wore the best/shittest ive had mate so all good ill get a nice couple of pipes to ya bro with ya lemon and exo so I can cum all over ya eyes wen ya givin me a blowy haha wots happenin anyway could nt log in then this place is fucked proper. Me fuckin fimgers are still black from chopin lemon and abit of exo last night lol ow the joys of choppin down be back onit tonight still a fair bit to do so ill be lookin at seein me man again later lol

Some exo that will be 10wks next friday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I'm up, lemme guess you thought your dog was your weed plant so you cut off his balls instead





ilyaas123 said:


> Wow, I've been refreshing the RIU homepage in the case of someone popping up on the UK Growers Thread and finally someone has popped up! TY Saerimmner!





ilyaas123 said:


> Ok... nice to know... lets talk about sweets like last time


Fuck me talk about trying to hard to fit in lmao, mate u need to get a life if u spend ur day refreshing this thread waiting for someone to talk to u about sweets, what are u 5 years old? ?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo its wore the best/shittest ive had mate so all good ill get a nice couple of pipes to ya bro with ya lemon and exo so I can cum all over ya eyes wen ya givin me a blowy haha wots happenin anyway could nt log in then this place is fucked proper. Me fuckin fimgers are still black from chopin lemon and abit of exo last night lol ow the joys of choppin down be back onit tonight still a fair bit to do so ill be lookin at seein me man again later lol
> 
> Some exo that will be 10wks next friday
> View attachment 3009691View attachment 3009692View attachment 3009693


that stay in winson changed you chedz your alot more humble than you use to be and deffo got turned inside ya fucking poof lol

whys ya fingers black? dont ya wear gloves when trimming?

fair do's that exo dus look pretty bloody nice.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Humble ??? Soft cunt lol 
And yh man the exobis lookin on point bro 9wks yesterday but its gotta wait till next wk as iv others that has to come down this wk


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

yes humble ya soft cunt lolol 

you not working today wanker?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Am I fuck I was choppin till 3 this mornin and neva slept till 4 lol im allowed 1 day off aint I ya cunt lol and gloves lol whos the fuckin poof lol next you ll be tellin me ya wear a boiler suite to chop in cus of the smell lolol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, whats with those words you cunts? Only kidding


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking good chedz U puff lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck me talk about trying to hard to fit in lmao, mate u need to get a life if u spend ur day refreshing this thread waiting for someone to talk to u about sweets, what are u 5 years old? ?


No, I'm just talking about the *sweet* thing because there was a huge discussion on sweets back from the 80's and 90's  

And I wasn't really refreshing it; it's another way of saying "Fucking hell! Where has every one been?"


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Wow, whats with those words you cunts? Only kidding


its the way of the thread, the beginning of acceptance can be cruel....ask lemon....expect a lot of shit from now on, few survive it........


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Am I fuck I was choppin till 3 this mornin and neva slept till 4 lol im allowed 1 day off aint I ya cunt lol and gloves lol whos the fuckin poof lol next you ll be tellin me ya wear a boiler suite to chop in cus of the smell lolol



lolol fuck off cockmuncher i member time ago u saying to where a mask when spraying plant vitality + lolol 

slacking mate aint like you to have a day ya lazy cunt.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its the way of the thread, the beginning of acceptance can be cruel....ask lemon....expect a lot of shit from now on, few survive it........


Lol, nice to know and I hope I survive the tormenting from other users


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas are you even from the UK? you smell yanky to me lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

there have been more deaths, arrests and general crime on this thread than on yer average tv police soap, meat cleavers waved at the cops, the macdonald connection, people getting busted, people loosing it in a fit of rage cos they disagree with some bloke on the net, animals have been raped and drugs and money have been lost on the dark net.....its a tight group and strangers are tolerated for as long as they are interesting, amusing or useful....then its just very unpleasant for a while....enjoy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

If I could rep u for that I wud zedd lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

Ducting reducers just arrived so now i can get the cool tube plumbed back together lol, more hassles stripping the ducting in the room again but gotta be done as temps have jumped up to over 100 lights on

@zedd did you see the ayahuasca link i posted up a few pages back? remember you trying to explain it to ppl the other week n might be easier to get em to read the article lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol at zed haha 
Sambo ya cunt was nt me suggesting to wear maskvwen sprayin pv+ ya mongol haha and yh bro slackin bad I had a pipe be4 I even started last night lol did nt wanna do fuck all after tha haha started at about 8 30 and done most lemon and all exo is down so just gotta finish off the lemon haha got 2 more exo I could pull down but fuck it ill let it go another wk lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ilyaas are you even from the UK? you smell yanky to me lol


Yeah, I'm from the UK 

Edit: Birmingham to be precise... not getting any preciser than that.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Every time this thread is inactive I'm just going to type in bump and then post quick reply


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Yeah, I'm from the UK
> 
> Edit: Birmingham to be precise... not getting any preciser than that.


N just to be sure ur not a cop...whats ur bank account details n ur mothers maiden name


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Yeah, I'm from the UK
> 
> Edit: Birmingham to be precise... not getting any preciser than that.


Fuck me we got a brummy on the thread lol wot part ya from yardley handsworth lozells greets green saltly ????


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 1, 2014)

Bollocks. More knobhead locals who think they know their shit!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me we got a brummy on the thread lol wot part ya from yardley handsworth lozells greets green saltly ????


oh fuk google translates gunna struggle with this one......2 fukin people of the bogland to try and follow ffs, lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol ten a penny round these ways ww not that I can grow lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh fuk google translates gunna struggle with this one......2 fukin people of the bogland to try and follow ffs, lol


Cheeky cunt lol you d fuckin struggle down these ends ya posh cunt lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol ten a penny round these ways ww not that I can grow lol


Haha Never even seen a bud before have you pal


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> N just to be sure ur not a cop...whats ur bank account details n ur mothers maiden name


Number- 3224 5433 6078 9685 6976 Pin: 3479 Sort code- 30- 97 - 76 Bank: TSB 

Mothers maiden name: Unknown


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh fuk google translates gunna struggle with this one......2 fukin people of the bogland to try and follow ffs, lol


True. Even I can't understand him


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ducting reducers just arrived so now i can get the cool tube plumbed back together lol, more hassles stripping the ducting in the room again but gotta be done as temps have jumped up to over 100 lights on
> 
> @zedd did you see the ayahuasca link i posted up a few pages back? remember you trying to explain it to ppl the other week n might be easier to get em to read the article lol


yes I saw the ayahuasca stuff......the article was about the early experiences which are indeed amazing..........with later trips u can loose the visions but the weird stuff...telepathy, remote viewing, past life experiences can increase......the surging energy u feel doing high doses feel like they are literally blowing ur mind.....it changes u for good, u cant get back to the pre ayahuasca awareness (DMT is insignificant in comparison)........its exactly like the scene in the matrix with the red and blue pill.....ayahuasca is the RED pill and the author/s of the story were aware of ayahuasca to my knowledge, and the movie is an analogy of life thru the lens of higher awareness, which ayahuasca can take you to ............eg I seem to offend lots of people with my views on ...mandela/Theresa/dalai twatface lama etc, but I can see the lying phonies and what they are doing, I understand that others do not, I put this down to the a ayahuasca sessions and the truths it showed me......I would not say this about lsd, shrooms etc.....ayahuasca really opens the doors of perception


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Cheeky cunt lol you d fuckin struggle down these ends ya posh cunt lmao


id be fresh meat mate no doubt lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yes I saw the ayahuasca stuff......the article was about the early experiences which are indeed amazing..........with later trips u can loose the visions but the weird stuff...telepathy, remote viewing, past life experiences can increase......the surging energy u feel doing high doses feel like they are literally blowing ur mind.....it changes u for good, u cant get back to the pre ayahuasca awareness (DMT is insignificant in comparison)........its exactly like the scene in the matrix with the red and blue pill.....ayahuasca is the RED pill and the author/s of the story were aware of ayahuasca to my knowledge, and the movie is an analogy of life thru the lens of higher awareness, which ayahuasca can take you to ............eg I seem to offend lots of people with my views on ...mandela/Theresa/dalai twatface lama etc, but I can see the lying phonies and what they are doing, I understand that others do not, I put this down to the a ayahuasca sessions and the truths it showed me......I would not say this about lsd, shrooms etc.....ayahuasca really opens the doors of perception


Doors of perception. Huxley the mind beast that he is.

I fucking love the shit man. Anything that can open up that conduit to another plane is all good to me.

Maybe I'm way behind you and have not been broken down that far, but I dont see everyone as a fake man. I see everyone as a cunt until I trust them. 

I had some crazy beans/ seeds a while ago with a friend that he had to take the husks off? Really really heavy shit man, like we were fucked rolling around in a field next to reservoirs. Good shit. Nothing like it since.

DMT is fantastic though imo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Doors of perception. Huxley the mind beast that he is.
> 
> I fucking love the shit man. Anything that can open up that conduit to another plane is all good to me.
> 
> ...


I don't see everyone as fake...........that's not what im saying, just that it helps u know the game and the players


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha Never even seen a bud before have you pal


Neva mate all I kno is you lot are pros lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> id be fresh meat mate no doubt lmao


Lol im sure id look after ya muhahahahha


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok... no one cares about my bank details?


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

...bump...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I don't see everyone as fake...........that's not what im saying, just that it helps u know the game and the players


the way I see it is that everyone is out to get their hands on my lucky charms.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the way I see it is that everyone is out to get their hands on my lucky charms.


What charms, I don't see any


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ya kno wot thats were I go wring im to fuckin trustin tbf the misses is always bollocking me for it haha until ya do me wrong ill not turn no1 away if I can help em out then ill sort em out


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright lads 2 1/2 plants down 7 1/2 to go, took me about 7 odd hours just to chop the two n half down last night/this morning gotta invest in one of those spin pros I think this shit takes way to fucking long and the longest session is still to come!
@ Rambo just having some dinner mate, ill bell ya after grub


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

W dragon lol another on the mission of choppin down lol get the fuckin asylum seekers in there to help ya lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ya kno wot thats were I go wring im to fuckin trustin tbf the misses is always bollocking me for it haha until ya do me wrong ill not turn no1 away if I can help em out then ill sort em out


sadly I agree with you on that one mate...far 2 many dicks out there.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> Alright lads 2 1/2 plants down 7 1/2 to go, took me about 7 odd hours just to chop the two n half down last night/this morning gotta invest in one of those spin pros I think this shit takes way to fucking long and the longest session is still to come!
> @ Rambo just having some dinner mate, ill bell ya after grub


Your avatar shows it all!


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yh bro trust me not many wanna cross me tho and if they do they move out the area lol tbf the last time some1 crosse me was on a night out at a crash lol a lad I knew from primary and most my life tried to take me eyr ouy with a 12inch carvin knife lol cheeky cunt ive neva seen any1 run so fast last I heard his mom said he was in ireland lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ow then ya got ya cheeky fuckin yardies lol fuckin wasted 8-9mnths of my life fo those cunts lol was nt even my fight was me little bros haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

Just finished fitting those ducting reducers andgetting thwe cool tube working n temps have immediately dropped from 103 with lights on down to 77-79, well happy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ow then ya got ya cheeky fuckin yardies lol fuckin wasted 8-9mnths of my life fo those cunts lol was nt even my fight was me little bros haha


let me know where he is in Ireland n ill send him a very stern letter of disapproval wont even add kind regards just regards! That will show the cunt lol...u mean there is more of you?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> W dragon lol another on the mission of choppin down lol get the fuckin asylum seekers in there to help ya lmao


It's driving me fecking nuts mate, I've barely made a dent and already I wants to throw in the towel, if ya can find me a little illegal ill take him/her off ya hands mate ill even pay the postage lol
Seriously giving some thought to a trimming machine, by my maths it would have paid for itself after the second use when comparing an hourly rate to the cost of about £400


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> let me know where he is in Ireland n ill send him a very stern letter of disapproval wont even add kind regards just regards! That will show the cunt lol...u mean there is more of you?


He ll not be found mate believe me ive tried on a few occasions and failed lol the wanker will av it tho no problem the goods always come to those that wait lol!! Cheeky bastard do I look black lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> let me know where he is in Ireland n ill send him a very stern letter of disapproval wont even add kind regards just regards! That will show the cunt lol...u mean there is more of you?


I could send some dodgy shit down his place and get him arrested


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> He ll not be found mate believe me ive tried on a few occasions and failed lol the wanker will av it tho no problem the goods always come to those that wait lol!! Cheeky bastard do I look black lol


Time to start googling him  - Hang on a sec, let me pull up the police record.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> It's driving me fecking nuts mate, I've barely made a dent and already I wants to throw in the towel, if ya can find me a little illegal ill take him/her off ya hands mate ill even pay the postage lol
> Seriously giving some thought to a trimming machine, by my maths it would have paid for itself after the second use when comparing an hourly rate to the cost of about £400


Trust me w dragon ive pulled me own hair outs that fuckin painfull lol wen ya get to 38hr of none stop trimmin ya just send yaself saft mate like ya wanna scream or just talk to a shrink lol its all in ua head mate I listen to tunes sniff coke av a blast on the pipe smoke weed and everythin wen im trimmin I can get through a crate of stella in 6-7hrs lol id just love to find a strain ya could grow and it trimms itself lol


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Your avatar shows it all!


Lol never mind head butting the wall I could sleep up against it, don't know if its because I woke up stoned or what but it feels like I haven't slept in days! Gonna be one long arse day and night!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm chopping the Anesthesia down.

It's @ 60 days today and I can't be arsed waiting another 3 days or so for it to have done 9 weeks.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

If it looks done yorkie just get it done lol ark at me lol ive got a backlog of shit to cut I just av nt the heart to do it ill be gettin the beers down me in abit that ll sort me out haha


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Trust me w dragon ive pulled me own hair outs that fuckin painfull lol wen ya get to 38hr of none stop trimmin ya just send yaself saft mate like ya wanna scream or just talk to a shrink lol its all in ua head mate I listen to tunes sniff coke av a blast on the pipe smoke weed and everythin wen im trimmin I can get through a crate of stella in 6-7hrs lol id just love to find a strain ya could grow and it trimms itself lol


Fook that mate I'd end up out partying lol I likes a joint once I've settled into my little routine but anything else and my mind wanders and I get distracted to easily, I've pulled some shits but not 38hrs ya mad cunt! Made it to about 30hrs a few yrs back and was a mess at the end at with slightly sliced up fingers and thumbs where I was missing the bud altogether and doing my fingers instead lol
I'm defo getting a spin pro after my next crop when I have some spare cash the boredom is killing me! Time for the rocky sound track for some inspiration me thinks lol
Oh yeah and I'd love you looooooooooong time f


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2014)

For a self trimming plant lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol yh man anythin over 20-30 hrs mate you ll end up bein crazy with ya trimming lol a joint on its own would defo make me lazy tho haha bit o powder or stone and yr ready to blast through it lol thats if ya can put the pipe down mind lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 1, 2014)

12 hours is where I tend to call it a day. By then I've been through a few pairs of gloves and always forget to put them on. Get so fucking high through handling stalks and stems.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

I dont wear gloves fuck that I like to feel the stickyness on me fingers lol they generally turn black after a few hrs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2014)

'Anesthesia' @ 60 days.



I might have to actually buy some beans of this strain, if I'd have opened it out at the start it would have done more.
SCROG with it would be epic I reckon, pretty much no stretch and super thick colas.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Some exo that will be 10wks next friday
> View attachment 3009691View attachment 3009692View attachment 3009693


And most folks say the Exo is done in 8 weeks?...........that looks no where near.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just finished fitting those ducting reducers andgetting thwe cool tube working n temps have immediately dropped from 103 with lights on down to 77-79, well happy lol


fk me sae, thought u was in Essex not fkn carribean, struggling to get to 22c here in the valleys with lights on haha


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 1, 2014)

Cherry fingers have developed some sort of desiese its making leafs curl up and is like dark patches on leafs .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes boys got me phone back at last cost me 70 butty aswell ffs...been at cs today was an alright day just chopped trees down and made a raging fire....and I'm doing a night shift tonight cuz I'm a fooking graaafterrr yoouuuuuttttthhhhh


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Cherry fingers have developed some sort of desiese its making leafs curl up and is like dark patches on leafs .....


phos def..........?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

How u liking the new job shawn? 
Hows them exo looking now mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got in today and the wife has been online looking at houses down south lol apparently it cheaper for a bigger house with a bigger garden down where she was looking, can get a 4 bed detached house for the same as I'm currently paying for a 3 bed terraces house.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

I used to work on site for a few years, very funny times and characters, was doin a job in a womens prison...fuk me was I offered everything in that place well funny what those filthy fukers were coming out with......... obviously no opportunity to indulge in their perversions but ive often wondered what it would be like to sodomise a prison full of drug mules on my lunch break


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And most folks say the Exo is done in 8 weeks?...........that looks no where near.


Mate yr jokin ay ya lol its as done as you ll find it mate hence why the trichs aint lookin like glass I could of took it down last wk easily and it was looking just the same as that lol I dont know wots made ya say that tho yorkie im surprised tbf lol the


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk me sae, thought u was in Essex not fkn carribean, struggling to get to 22c here in the valleys with lights on haha


lol im relegated to a 1mx1m cupboard with only 4" ducting for exhaust lol so even with the cooltube its still too warm


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Got in today and the wife has been online looking at houses down south lol apparently it cheaper for a bigger house with a bigger garden down where she was looking, can get a 4 bed detached house for the same as I'm currently paying for a 3 bed terraces house.


Same with where i am mate, if i could move about 10miles away to a different town i could get a 4 bedroom house for the price im paying the council for a 2bed flat lol

Out of interest how far south she looking?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

I may be having a change up in my cupboard after a chat with a friend today, might be swapping over to a SOG, just wondered if anyone has done one before, in soil (may consider coco) at around 1 m sq as got a few questions on pot size/plant count


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Same with where i am mate, if i could move about 10miles away to a different town i could get a 4 bedroom house for the price im paying the council for a 2bed flat lol
> 
> Out of interest how far south she looking?


i think she was looking around the midlands she don't have an exact place in mind, all I know is it ain't gonna be as far south as London


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i think she was looking around the midlands she don't have an exact place in mind, all I know is it ain't gonna be as far south as London


Have a look over on the welsh border kinda area, been researching over that way for in the future when i can afford a farm, ive seen 3 bed houses with 5-10 acres of land for under £150k or under £800 a month if renting


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How u liking the new job shawn?
> Hows them exo looking now mate?


Yeh its going alright man gotta take the rough with the smooth in this game...aye exo looking ok matey she yellowed a little but aafter a feed and now the roots are more developed she's coming on lights on at 8 oh she starting to get a bit of smell to her as well....Go for it Gaz if u can get it cheaper and better why not as long as the kids are sound its all good aye just don't get a garden like mine youll need a goat to keep the grass down [email protected] zedd yeh site work is a good crack man can piss you off now and again like but its good been somewhere new all the time...not worked at a prison yet but been on a nut house that was fun my mate had someone offer him a bj if he could get HIM out lmao .think a woman prison would be too much temptation for me like


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fuck me lets all get a place n do a huge riu crop? 

Lol what you lot saying aint been on much just been busy with my own thoughts type thing. Got jars full of bud though so can't complain. Gonna pot up tomorrow then probably a week and ill flip them into flower. Only got a few oz so wanna make most of it n bang out score bags but fuck me the lines gone slow this weekend. Come Monday morning if no sales i might just have to do some deals lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Have a look over on the welsh border kinda area, been researching over that way for in the future when i can afford a farm, ive seen 3 bed houses with 5-10 acres of land for under £150k or under £800 a month if renting


Thats pretty good mate I just moved off a farm last year but miss being in the countryside I ain't a big city person, so if I can find something that appeals to me and is within price bracket then I think I could be on the move in the next year or so tops.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats pretty good mate I just moved off a farm last year but miss being in the countryside I ain't a big city person, so if I can find something that appeals to me and is within price bracket then I think I could be on the move in the next year or so tops.


if your a country boy then look for places that dont have a lot of industry/jobs etc mates mum lives in lincolnshire where there are no jobs n nearest shopping centre is an hour away etc n ya can get a 4 bed house up there for bout £600 a month out in the sticks with fuck off big gardens


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its going alright man gotta take the rough with the smooth in this game...aye exo looking ok matey she yellowed a little but aafter a feed and now the roots are more developed she's coming on lights on at 8 oh she starting to get a bit of smell to her as well....Go for it Gaz if u can get it cheaper and better why not as long as the kids are sound its all good aye just don't get a garden like mine youll need a goat to keep the grass down [email protected] zedd yeh site work is a good crack man can piss you off now and again like but its good been somewhere new all the time...not worked at a prison yet but been on a nut house that was fun my mate had someone offer him a bj if he could get HIM out lmao .think a woman prison would be too much temptation for me like


It was seeing the size of ur garden the other week that put it in her head to start looking at houses in England lol she's easily pleased, and I like a bit I gardening so don't bother me cutting the grass or anything.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It was seeing the size of ur garden the other week that put it in her head to start looking at houses in England lol she's easily pleased, and I like a bit I gardening so don't bother me cutting the grass or anything.


Haha yeh man tbf the prices round my way arnt that bad at all and there are some very nice areas as well go for it mate...if u came down here I rekon my Mrs would have a new bezzie lol after you left she just kept going on about how nice your gurt is


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its going alright man gotta take the rough with the smooth in this game...aye exo looking ok matey she yellowed a little but aafter a feed and now the roots are more developed she's coming on lights on at 8 oh she starting to get a bit of smell to her as well....Go for it Gaz if u can get it cheaper and better why not as long as the kids are sound its all good aye just don't get a garden like mine youll need a goat to keep the grass down [email protected] zedd yeh site work is a good crack man can piss you off now and again like but its good been somewhere new all the time...not worked at a prison yet but been on a nut house that was fun my mate had someone offer him a bj if he could get HIM out lmao .think a woman prison would be too much temptation for me like


yeah we were escorted everywhere...it wasn't tempting really unless u like skanks or fat Africans, wasn't like on the old womens prison pornos full of naked models flickin each other with towels and giggling slo mo pillow fights.....oh no... stank of cunt rag and fags most the time


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here ya go yman do these not look done to u boys ???
View attachment 3010038


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha yeh man tbf the prices round my way arnt that bad at all and there are some very nice areas as well go for it mate...if u came down here I rekon my Mrs would have a new bezzie lol after you left she just kept going on about how nice your gurt is


Hahaha yeah she said same bout ur misses lol, Give it a year mate and she will have talked me into moving again, she don't like staying in te one place too long.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

My view at the min lads, looks better during the day it does lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Here ya go yman do these not look done to u boys ???
> View attachment 3010038


how about some new pics chedz, ur gettin as bad as sambo pullin out the oldies lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

howdy hg hows the hols going mate?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> how about some new pics chedz, ur gettin as bad as sambo pullin out the oldies lol


Like these hydro lmfao

Cheeky fucker lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

As dead as fuck m8, no one about, spent most off me day today lying in a bar that had just opened for the season playin cards with the man behind the bar lol. Aye dead m8, shit to sort out on Monday but until then I'm goina get hammered, brought a wee bit of bubble hash with me cos can't see me gettin much of anything round here fs


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> As dead as fuck m8, no one about, spent most off me day today lying in a bar that had just opened for the season playin cards with the man behind the bar lol. Aye dead m8, shit to sort out on Monday but until then I'm goina get hammered, brought a wee bit of bubble hash with me cos can't see me gettin much of anything round here fs


still better than working hay lol spose march is a tad out of season.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Like these hydro lmfao
> View attachment 3010045View attachment 3010047View attachment 3010049
> Cheeky fucker lolol


Is that a yellow haggard leaf I spot in the third pic., tut tut tut


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> still better than working hay lol spose march is a tad out of season.


A fuckin tad m8...,,are u jokin? I'll take a few pics tomoro and you'll think I'm just here on my own


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

just got these from the shop mmmmm gonna whack em in the freezer now...lol zedd the thinking about it I bet there wernt many that'd get it was they lol full a munters.. well I'm gonna have a joint then its off to work for me hopefully she's a flyer


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 3010050 just got these from the shop mmmmm gonna whack em in the freezer now...lol zedd the thinking about it I bet there wernt many that'd get it was they lol full a munters.. well I'm gonna have a joint then its off to work for me hopefully she's a flyer


i aint seen them lil chocs for yrs bizz i bloody em, why u putting em in the freezer tho?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Is that a yellow haggard leaf I spot in the third pic., tut tut tut


Slippin ay bro lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Slippin ay bro lmfao


Aye I expected more from u m8, what with all that time on ur hands


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> A fuckin tad m8...,,are u jokin? I'll take a few pics tomoro and you'll think I'm just here on my own


joking about what geezer? i aint really got a clue what the season is i never been to them sorta places before.

take it theres no fanny about then?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i aint seen them lil chocs for yrs bizz i bloody em, why u putting em in the freezer tho?


We were chattin about sweets the other day and I told shawny bout them chocs but I stick them in the fridge or freezer for half an hour 1st makes them better IMO lol. Gonna be ordering the new slime slurp replacement jellies and an 80s retro sweet box on Monday time to bring back some childhood memories


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> We were chattin about sweets the other day and I told shawny bout them chocs but I stick them in the fridge or freezer for half an hour 1st makes them better IMO lol. Gonna be ordering the new slime slurp replacement jellies and an 80s retro sweet box on Monday time to bring back some childhood memories



i thought they stopped making em i aint seen em for yrs n yrs anyway, i bet they aint 2p each anymore tho lol

its a strange kinda choc nuffing like em, could munch a few now meself lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> joking about what geezer? i aint really got a clue what the season is i never been to them sorta places before.
> 
> take it theres no fanny about then?


Have u ever seen the likes on tv like the magaluf weekender thing? Well it's certainly nowt like that this time of year. If u can imagine the main strip of bars in this place with about 10% off places open (if that) that's it. The season of partyin hasn't begun yet m8 and the weathers no better than home, it's wank cos I know what it could be like given a month or two but hey, it is what it is and I'll make the most of it, the fanny might be a let down tho but well see


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

just been reading the news, pardew headbutting some hull player qaulity lol

ruskies about to invade ukraine well properly anyway they seized the airports in the crimea days ago, and 27 stabbed to death at a train station in china fuck that reports saying a few blokes just stabbing randoms fucked up.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just been reading the news, pardew headbutting some hull player qaulity lol
> 
> ruskies about to invade ukraine well properly anyway they seized the airports in the crimea days ago, and 27 stabbed to death at a train station in china fuck that reports saying a few blokes just stabbing randoms fucked up.


I was listening to it here m8 and I thot it said one man killed them 27 with a knife, fucked up


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Have u ever seen the likes on tv like the magaluf weekender thing? Well it's certainly nowt like that this time of year. If u can imagine the main strip of bars in this place with about 10% off places open (if that) that's it. The season of partyin hasn't begun yet m8 and the weathers no better than home, it's wank cos I know what it could be like given a month or two but hey, it is what it is and I'll make the most of it, the fanny might be a let down tho but well see


yeah i seen it mate i kinda thought it was lively all year round lol shows how much i know lol

dead on or not tho it still rather be where you than sat here lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i thought they stopped making em i aint seen em for yrs n yrs anyway, i bet they aint 2p each anymore tho lol
> 
> its a strange kinda choc nuffing like em, could munch a few now meself lol


Are they fuck mate they are 5p each now but I do remember them being 2p many years ago, it ma fav choc so much so I have been known to go to the cash and carry to buy tubs of them when in an extremely stoned and munchied state, when I get something in ma head I don't stop till I get it lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Have u ever seen the likes on tv like the magaluf weekender thing? Well it's certainly nowt like that this time of year. If u can imagine the main strip of bars in this place with about 10% off places open (if that) that's it. The season of partyin hasn't begun yet m8 and the weathers no better than home, it's wank cos I know what it could be like given a month or two but hey, it is what it is and I'll make the most of it, the fanny might be a let down tho but well see


mate if ur in magaluf get urself to palma cos its banging on a fri night....well used to be when I ws there


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I was listening to it here m8 and I thot it said one man killed them 27 with a knife, fucked up


no it was more than one the reports are saying ''men'' not man, over a hundred injured aswel noway one man could do that shorely???


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I expected more from u m8, what with all that time on ur hands


I no mate fuck I dont get up till 12 nowadays lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Are they fuck mate they are 5p each now but I do remember them being 2p many years ago, it ma fav choc so much so I have been known to go to the cash and carry to buy tubs of them when in an extremely stoned and munchied state, when I get something in ma head I don't stop till I get it lol



lolol i didnt even no you could still buy em i aint seen em in any shops big or small for yrs now, you think u will move then gboy? midlands thats me n chedz area more chedz i just moved here that poor fucker is born n bred lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i aint seen them lil chocs for yrs bizz i bloody em, why u putting em in the freezer tho?


Aye there nice arnt they just a little sickly better when there a but harder like lol my shops pretty good for selection and she's always getting new richard in (gear) lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye there nice arnt they just a little sickly better when there a but harder like lol my shops pretty good for selection and she's always getting new richard in (gear) lol



do get abit sickly after 50 or 60 lol i bloody love em tho that pic was a blast from the past lol aint seen em for years now?

did you get that drug test stuff sorted bizz? must be a way around it?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Get yaself in bcm hydro get smashed lol I loved that place use to walk round the place like I was the gaffa haha fell asleep in there a fw time aswel lol


----------



## mdman (Mar 1, 2014)

Evening fellas making me drool with a your lovely mature women pictures  just finished up my mother room, took a few cuttings today and started a few seeds. 

They are Hababero and Naga jolokia and Prarie fire. 

Just started some Grape God seeds of has anyone had experience with these? They are meant to be Grapefruit x God bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> do get abit sickly after 50 or 60 lol i bloody love em tho that pic was a blast from the past lol aint seen em for years now?
> 
> did you get that drug test stuff sorted bizz? must be a way around it?


Drug test is Monday got clean piss to take with me so hope its a piss test mate heard a few tricks to get round swab tests plus I got one to test as well so should be all good mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 1, 2014)

mdman said:


> Evening fellas making me drool with a your lovely mature women pictures  just finished up my mother room, took a few cuttings today and started a few seeds.
> 
> They are Hababero and Naga jolokia and Prarie fire.
> 
> Just started some Grape God seeds of has anyone had experience with these? They are meant to be Grapefruit x God bud


no experience of the but if they are from Gage green then you are laughing, seems ppl cant praise em up highly enough


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol i didnt even no you could still buy em i aint seen em in any shops big or small for yrs now, you think u will move then gboy? midlands thats me n chedz area more chedz i just moved here that poor fucker is born n bred lmao


Knowing us mate we probably will end up moving down in a year or so, all depends what we can find on the house front and has to be a decent area with good schools for the kids


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

U lads with sound cloud Just found sum old ass tracks G.Elias vol 2 fuck wot a blast from the past fuckin smashin through this trimmin listenin to it while ice a little sniff and a 24pk of red stripe lol get it on


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nochance of runnin outta food either lol
Thunk ill av this to kick us off haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> View attachment 3009691View attachment 3009692View attachment 3009693





exodus0408 said:


> Mate yr jokin ay ya lol its as done as you ll find it mate hence why the trichs aint lookin like glass I could of took it down last wk easily and it was looking just the same as that lol I dont know wots made ya say that tho yorkie im surprised tbf lol the


The fresh white pistils shooting out of unripe buds make me say that mate, fresh pistils means fresh calyx, fresh calyx means they're still putting on weight let alone done a week ago.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol yorkie av u eva grew exo were it neva throws out fresh pistals to the end lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2014)

ive had white hairs till the end before too.. all about the trichs. I reckon anywys

evnin...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol yorkie av u eva grew exo were it neva throws out fresh pistals to the end lol



I've never grown Exo until now so I'll see for myself but no.

I haven't seen anybody elses look that fresh/under cooked come harvest either.

I don't know why anybody would chop a plant that is still actively growing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've never grown Exo until now so I'll see for myself but no.
> 
> I haven't seen anybody elses look that fresh/under cooked come harvest either.
> 
> ...


this is chedZ pulls early dries under lights..
.
ca$ h cropper. end of day what does he care he dont smoke it and if hea getting the money he wants then fair play

we all know ita bravado most of it anyhows.big ginger nugget


bizzle suck a penny coin incase its a swab otherwise toothpaste tube with clean piss strapped to y knob


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this is chedZ pulls early dries under lights..
> .


The point is 10 weeks next week he says.

They look miles off let alone 10 weeks, how do Chedz look so under developed at 10 weeks yet most say it's done after 8?

Somethings not right.


----------



## mooney69r (Mar 1, 2014)

hi guys and gals looking for some advice have been growing for a few years now but not getting inconsistant results so have decided to jump into the wilma drip systems and am looking for some help/advice i previously grem in coco with all hesi nutes and cana exellerator excuse spelling trouble was inconsitancy with yield so am looking for more consitence results proposed system is 

3 wilma 10s 
1 8in extractor fan connected 2 3 icurus 600w sunmaster bulbs with lumatek ballasts 
6 in fan walfnado for clean air and 10 in osclating fan 
all temps max at 83 degrees and lowest is 71 
30 moon/cheese a hybrid i devolped by crossing big bang 2 from rhino seeds with supercheese also rhino seeds

questions i have is about nutes and and ph value needed to keep system running perfectly i will still b in coco over the system and am wondering if i need to change to hesi hydro nutes or keep to the normal coco schedule as substrate is the same or should i change nutes totally is this y i have had inconscistant results ?




i have heard good things about house and garden and obviously canna but as i have hesi still and quite a bit of should i bother with them or just start again with some completly new nutes any advice pls ppl would love to get it nailed have read so much my head hurts i love the gardening but will always listen to new ideas/advice to get it nailed the quality is always there very fruity with a whacking great bang shit im stoned flavour its all there just the weight problems pls guys any advice on ph /ec nutes greatly appreciated​


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

Well got to airport at 10 still haven't lifted a finger yet fuckin piss take man I tell thee


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well got to airport at 10 still haven't lifted a finger yet fuckin piss take man I tell thee


as long as ya getting paid to not lift a finger then its all good is it not bizz lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> as long as ya getting paid to not lift a finger then its all good is it not bizz lol


Aye that's the one man me mates just whacked chopper on in the van so yeah getting paid to watch films haha would be better with a joint tho


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2014)

What ya doing at an airport Shawny ?, things looking moody over in Ukraine !, another step closer to the big light .hows the scoffing going Rambo ?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye that's the one man me mates just whacked chopper on in the van so yeah getting paid to watch films haha would be better with a joint tho


chopper lolol good film but think he ended up a grass??? n not very respected in the oz crim scene anymore, bloody good oz crime show is underbelly all based on true storys n each season a totally different story from a different timeframe.

anything is better with a joint bizz lol especially a movie lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry, it was Chedz on the scoff !, not u Rambo


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> What ya doing at an airport Shawny ?, things looking moody over in Ukraine !, another step closer to the big light .hows the scoffing going Rambo ?


things are looking dodge as fuck in the ukraine mate world war 3 anyone??? im classed as disabled thank fuck lmao

scoffing? well i did have a rather nice lunch baz had this mate was fucking lovely 
*Pork-Wich*A meaty layered stack to include a cajun pork steak, hickory smoked bacon, chorizo and BBQ hand pulled pork


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> things are looking dodge as fuck in the ukraine mate world war 3 anyone??? im classed as disabled thank fuck lmao
> 
> scoffing? well i did have a rather nice lunch baz had this mate was fucking lovely
> *Pork-Wich*A meaty layered stack to include a cajun pork steak, hickory smoked bacon, chorizo and BBQ hand pulled pork


Mmmmmmmmmmm Pork-Wich, mmmmmmm


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm Pork-Wich, mmmmmmm


lolol it was bloody lovely baz is some new american take-away place i found local, had this the other day 

A 100% chuck steak burger topped with folded thick slices of slow smoked brisket, covered in our signature Chimichurri sauce, served with lettuce, tomato, red onion and mayo, in a semolina topped bun. 

been working me way threw the menu mate lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2014)

I've worked up some spital reading that, closest I've got to that, wich I can have now is toast toppers, cheese & bacon flavour , best go put grill on &#128523;


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

my area is full of eat outs n takeaways baz, but i do like these new yanky place's all the pulled pork,brisket,ribs etc hmmmmm not many good chinkys round here tho n i love a good chinky lolol

ffs even dominos round here is open till 5am!!! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2014)

Just the usual back street chink & curry shop round here, ide be 50 stone if there were you're kind of eaterys round this end ! Lol, not that I could afford to eat out v often, I could do with a big tasty suckling pig now, spit roasted & basted in sommat nice, best pig I had was in the phillipens , & BBQ chicken there was scrummy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 1, 2014)

flyin down the runway watchin chopper lol....the the Ozzy's don't like him do they.....just doing a few patches Baz load a bollocks really but ain't much graft goin on tonight mate nice n steady


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 1, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just the usual back street chink & curry shop round here, ide be 50 stone if there were you're kind of eaterys round this end ! Lol, not that I could afford to eat out v often, I could do with a big tasty suckling pig now, spit roasted & basted in sommat nice, best pig I had was in the phillipens , & BBQ chicken there was scrummy.


was that with the army baz? why where you there? manilla aint really touristville?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> things are looking dodge as fuck in the ukraine mate world war 3 anyone??? im classed as disabled thank fuck lmao
> 
> scoffing? well i did have a rather nice lunch baz had this mate was fucking lovely
> *Pork-Wich*A meaty layered stack to include a cajun pork steak, hickory smoked bacon, chorizo and BBQ hand pulled pork


kosher bacon was it mate or u supporting the arsenal now lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

Is anyone up that i can email picks too
..
..plants dying over night......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2014)

life's all about balance. i'm away to cycle 14 miles to counteract the 14 slices of bacon i've eaten this weekend. no joke.

am still pissing myself at pardew headbutting meyler yesterday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2014)

what you done to them in the last few days lemon?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

Yesssss don there the slh x sc i moved the tent to another room that's all.....i think its a virus can i send u piks?? (sent em lol)


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Is anyone up that i can email picks too
> ..
> ..plants dying over night......


send em across to em if ya want mate


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

This happened overnite....
.

res temps fine.....room temp (seems fine) as you can see in root picks very healthly....ph is 5.5 to 5.8 never higher or lower.....

as you can see growth is super strong i moved them too days ago....last night i saw shiney patches and leafs curling up this morn nearly all leafs and some are bronzey....looks abit like a calcium deff.....

the shiney dark patches and the speed at whitch its happening is making me think virus.....its also spread to one of my lemon plants.....

so far alll dirt olats are uneffected.....


plz help;;!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

Ta rimmer pm ya addy mate....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

Something for ya`s to watch with ya morning J
[video=youtube;2xrtHUUjQDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xrtHUUjQDo[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyidea don or rimmer in stumped


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Ta rimmer pm ya addy mate....


View attachment 3010672


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Anyidea don or rimmer in stumped


looks like phosphorous overdose to me but then hey im frequently wrong when it comes to these things lmao, have chucked up a pic showing it at the dn of your photos for you to look at


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

Ta man.....sounds similar dark patches that turn bronze But no stunted growth.......no red stems and ph has been poifect all grow...

in stumped.....they are getting worse by the hour.....its effected both and spread to one of my kings kut.....this morning....we are now 5hrs on and leafs are looking more and more dead......

never ever seen anything like this..

still soil plants not effected. ....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

@don, do you know who did the qqxlivers cross originally or who these beans might have come from? Cant remember, think they might have either come from you,HC, DST or Skunk munkie but for the life of me i cant remember lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

morning all,ive got an inspection to deal with.......lem whassup u got it figured yet.....looks like a good reason to grow organically must be all the rhs mikeOs u bin playin with....phos def and o2 probs btl


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

For future reference for you n the recent noobies that joined:

View attachment 3010677View attachment 3010678View attachment 3010679View attachment 3010681View attachment 3010682View attachment 3010683View attachment 3010684View attachment 3010685View attachment 3010686View attachment 3010687View attachment 3010688View attachment 3010689View attachment 3010690View attachment 3010691


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @don, do you know who did the qqxlivers cross originally or who these beans might have come from? Cant remember, think they might have either come from you,HC, DST or Skunk munkie but for the life of me i cant remember lol


yeah i know the guy lol. ME, why like?


Lemon king said:


> Anyidea don or rimmer in stumped


i know sweet fa about hydro issues tbh man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i know the guy lol. ME, why like?
> 
> i know sweet fa about hydro issues tbh man.


Yes mate absolutely, might hit you up for some more seeds at some point if you got any, stronger n nicer tasting at 6wks than most strains at 9-10, by the time its finished will kill most ppl in 1 joint without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> For future reference for you n the recent noobies that joined:
> 
> View attachment 3010677View attachment 3010678View attachment 3010679View attachment 3010680View attachment 3010681View attachment 3010682View attachment 3010683View attachment 3010684View attachment 3010685View attachment 3010686View attachment 3010687View attachment 3010688View attachment 3010689View attachment 3010690View attachment 3010691


I literally have all of these saved on my phone lol always my go 2 ref.


----------



## mdman (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for these *Saerimmner *very useful for reference.

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Saerimmner again.

MD
*


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok lads forget its hydro.....look at the picks again with fungus/mold/ or poss virus in mind.....any ideas??.......

if no better in 24hrs there gone n im starting again......i am used to seeing fast results ....in dwc things happen in hours not days ...BUT....

the slh x sc are strong strong plants super fast growing super super strong branches very thick.....

in thinking virus as one of my kings kuts have now also been infected.... IM spraying with milk now i know that's for pmildew but there's no products fir plant viruses at the hydro shop!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Ok lads forget its hydro.....look at the picks again with fungus/mold/ or poss virus in mind.....any ideas??.......
> 
> if no better in 24hrs there gone n im starting again......i am used to seeing fast results ....in dwc things happen in hours not days ...BUT....
> 
> ...


TBH mate if the only thing thats changed is you putting that myco pwder on the roots then it is probably that, spray it off the roots, do a res change , flush with plain water for a day then start back on 1/3rd nutes


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2014)

If things are getting that bad that fast and you have lockout in DWC but not in soil then why not pot them up into soil? You could leave one in ya dwc to experiment on to find where your prob was coming from mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH mate if the only thing thats changed is you putting that myco pwder on the roots then it is probably that, spray it off the roots, do a res change , flush with plain water for a day then start back on 1/3rd nutes


I don't think its the symbiotic fungi...but id definetly flush if it hasn't been already done.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

lem its following the intervenal celllar pattern so id likely to do with nutes not pests


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lem its following the intervenal celllar pattern so id likely to do with nutes not pests


I can never fucking rep U lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can never fucking rep U lol


hanks anyway........if u notice there is a diffusion gradient visible of the leaves as shading of emerald green, u notice it very clearly with bat guano fed plants, this shows how the nutes move in the leaves them selves......beautiful, nature showing how she works


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2014)

afternoon ladies


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've never grown Exo until now so I'll see for myself but no.
> 
> I haven't seen anybody elses look that fresh/under cooked come harvest either.
> 
> I don't know why anybody would chop a plant that is still actively growing.


exo will throw pistals all the way to the end yorkie I ve grew exo as much as any fucker in the thread probably more than most on this site neva mind thread haha wen I need yr help in growing exo pal ill hit ya up but ill not be avin ya try diss me shit wen u have nt actually grew a fucker successfully lol not done are ya mad bro haha I can assure u its ready and that is at 9wks flower ive chopped thousands of exo plants at 8wks and its good enough at that time so I dont know were ya get it aint done from lol here some more pics for you to gage yrself on wen you ve grew a fucker properly lol





IC3M4L3 said:


> this is chedZ pulls early dries under lights..
> .
> ca$ h cropper. end of day what does he care he dont smoke it and if hea getting the money he wants then fair play
> 
> ...


Dried under lights ya mug haha it would most definitely taste better than the shit you ve grown lol fuckin few oz from a 1k watt light muhahahaha
That is all rant over !! 
Afternoon gentlemen wot agwarn with yas today then just ate me sunday dinner just chillin watchin the final with a few stella and me little mon haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've never grown Exo until now so I'll see for myself but no.
> 
> I haven't seen anybody elses look that fresh/under cooked come harvest either.
> 
> I don't know why anybody would chop a plant that is still actively growing.





IC3M4L3 said:


> this is chedZ pulls early dries under lights..
> .
> ca$ h cropper. end of day what does he care he dont smoke it and if hea getting the money he wants then fair play
> 
> ...





exodus0408 said:


> exo will throw pistals all the way to the end yorkie I ve grew exo as much as any fucker in the thread probably more than most on this site neva mind thread haha wen I need yr help in growing exo pal ill hit ya up but ill not be avin ya try diss me shit wen u have nt actually grew a fucker successfully lol not done are ya mad bro haha I can assure u its ready and that is at 9wks flower ive chopped thousands of exo plants at 8wks and its good enough at that time so I dont know were ya get it aint done from lol here some more pics for you to gage yrself on wen you ve grew a fucker properly lol
> 
> View attachment 3010757View attachment 3010759
> 
> ...


And no this aint me being big headed yorkie ive ran the shit that long and know how to grow mate sorry but it is nt hard to get wot ya need mate alot of it comes down to yaself and my grows am fuckin solid mate you ll not see me moan about anythin regardless of wot it is lmao I can assure u growin is nt hard and neva will be its people like yaself that deter others from growing lol I could teach ya over the net thats how hard it is haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 2, 2014)

We've been over this... you dont know shit!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

Alright fanny bashers how's it going? Well I'm off on another night shift in the friendly area of Stockport lol let's see what fun happens tonight


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol ww haha wot u up2 bro?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 2, 2014)

haha I was referring to the last weed anyone had off u... that was pants remember lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright fanny bashers how's it going? Well I'm off on another night shift in the friendly area of Stockport lol let's see what fun happens tonight


Born and bred pal. Stepping hill hospital. Shit hole.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol ww haha wot u up2 bro?


Yo man! Im good, just about to get a spag bol on the go from scratch. None of that jarred shit.

Just fighting off the urge for a phat spliff but not had any doobs with more than slightest pinch of baccy in since friday.

Pure joints for me. Lethal shit pal.

You alright yeah man?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol was blackrose that was untested ic3 ask gaz robbie and don they will let ya know about my weed lol any1 want pudding lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Yo man! Im good, just about to get a spag bol on the go from scratch. None of that jarred shit.
> 
> Just fighting off the urge for a phat spliff but not had any doobs with more than slightest pinch of baccy in since friday.
> 
> ...


Yh mate just waitin yorkies reply haha had to get shit off my chest lol was to wankered last night to reply to the dribble lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

Fat cunt I bet your eating it with her hands ain't ya lol....aye wizard its a bit rum round there ain't it haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fat cunt I bet your eating it with her hands ain't ya lol....aye wizard its a bit rum round there ain't it haha


Haha yeah we moved from a shit hole to a very posh welsh village. Must have thought the gypsies had moved in. 

Nout wrong with a rum area imo man. Its what you make of yourself and all that shit.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lem its following the intervenal celllar pattern so id likely to do with nutes not pests


explaine.more please man..
..so we have even more of a wiredness happening......i removed ALL of the infected/effected leafs stuck my fingers up at them and shut the door........

i have just checked on them and everyleaf is pointing to the sun.....

wtf is going on......zedd does this help? If mobile nutes have become imoble by removing the leafs have i removed the problem??

why did it spread to only one of my kings kut....i have left her and treated with milk.....

as there mainline i cant say wether its top middle or bottom effected.....

why are they now very happy......wtf......


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

Fuck me lemon ya spend more time on sortin ya problems out than u do enjoying to grow em mate am u sure u and ic3 aint brothers lol if I were u pair id give it up as a bad sport lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fat cunt I bet your eating it with her hands ain't ya lol....aye wizard its a bit rum round there ain't it haha


Bizzle it was the bollox mate haha and no the misses made me eat it with a teaspoon lol I needed a fuckin shovel really tbf haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Bizzle it was the bollox mate haha and no the misses made me eat it with a teaspoon lol I needed a fuckin shovel really tbf haha


Haha yeh man canna beat Morrison's for all there cream cakes n shit I get lost in that bakery section lol especially if I've had a shmoke before like haha never go shopping with the munchies


----------



## no1grower (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello my uk growers london boy here , these are my nivana auto northan lights im 30 days in, I started these on a 20 hours on and 4 hours off schedule for the first 10 days then switched to 18/6 cycle which r still on now, just after people opinions I havent used a single nute on these babys and im just useing tap water that im leaveing in a bucket over 24 hours to kill the chemicals in the water ,im growing them in canna terra plus soil what I got off ebay, people opinions, do they look healthy and who recons I should use nutes and what 1s do you recomend its just ive been told they can cause problems like nute burn I mean they dont have nutes In the wild do they tell me what you think cheers people's .


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> explaine.more please man..
> ..so we have even more of a wiredness happening......i removed ALL of the infected/effected leafs stuck my fingers up at them and shut the door........
> 
> i have just checked on them and everyleaf is pointing to the sun.....
> ...


never heard of spraying plants with milk cos theve got defs,. there gonna be lemon cheese mate ...........why....... its borderline entertainment what u do to plants......milk ffs...spray eeeuuuuugh.......... come on u botrytis theres plenty of stale milk to feast on


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

no1grower said:


> Hello my uk growers london boy here , these are my nivana auto northan lights im 30 days in, I started these on a 20 hours on and 4 hours off schedule for the first 10 days then switched to 18/6 cycle which r still on now, just after people opinions I havent used a single nute on these babys and im just useing tap water that im leaveing in a bucket over 24 hours to kill the chemicals in the water ,im growing them in canna terra plus soil what I got off ebay, people opinions, do they look healthy and who recons I should use nutes and what 1s do you recomend its just ive been told they can cause problems like nute burn I mean they dont have nutes In the wild do they tell me what you think cheers people's .


were u the same London boy on the other thread tha called my mother a fuukin bitch !?


----------



## no1grower (Mar 2, 2014)

No mate im new 2 this 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

no1grower said:


> No mate im new 2 this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


only jesting man its just the auto s .....no one here is an auto expert


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

no1grower said:


> No mate im new 2 this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


were in London......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> never heard of spraying plants with milk cos theve got defs,. there gonna be lemon cheese mate ...........why....... its borderline entertainment what u do to plants......milk ffs...spray eeeuuuuugh.......... come on u botrytis theres plenty of stale milk to feast on


hahaha sparying em with milk at a 2:9 ratio mixed with water.......

its an all organic method to stop powdery mildew, and occasionally other viruses.....the outdoor yanks use it to stop magjor outbreaks.... Obv you wash it off lol.........


i was desperate lol......

i cant believe removing the leafs worked....if its a nute problem what was the cause if you can pin point it.....ive never had an exp like today before man......strangeways i tell ya...


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2014)

@lemon pulling the leaves isn't gonna fix the problem mate, the leaves look the way they do because the plant is using the nutrients stored in those leaves that's h


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 2, 2014)

How you tell what the def is by seeing what the plant is using, depending on what it's lacking and cannabalising itself for, basically if your plants remain deficient the leaf problem will carry on returning.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahaha sparying em with milk at a 2:9 ratio mixed with water.......
> 
> its an all organic method to stop powdery mildew, and occasionally other viruses.....the outdoor yanks use it to stop magjor outbreaks.... Obv you wash it off lol.........
> 
> ...


oily lookin marks on papery leaves like on ur photo 4.....is as ive said 2 x b4 ......phos def......also u got browning roots......u r fukin the basics up then chuckin milk at em, wheres the pm........uv is the modern way but don't let me stop the dairy foliar fukem I goota see if it kills the pm that isn't there lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol at lemon milk on a deficiency ive heard the best lol only way is uk thread this should be called muhahahahhaha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol at lemon milk on a deficiency ive heard the best lol only way is uk thread this should be called muhahahahhaha


haha im gonna foliar feed them butter and grow the cunts in lemonade in a bucket.......


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> haha im gonna foliar feed them butter and grow the cunts in lemonade in a bucket.......


Lol mate only in here u hear shit like tha I tell ya its like a comedy at the movies lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rimmer wah ya sayin mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Heya mate, just researching n drawing up plans to convert my cupboard into a SOG using either 15cm square pots or 3L coke bottles(13cm), need to get the yield on the up n up to pay for future endeavours lol

What you up to today mate?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuckin about round brum mate just left a nice bomb hole in some scruffy cunts garden lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin about round brum mate just left a nice bomb hole in some scruffy cunts garden lol


a literal bomb hole or is that some kind of euphemism? lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @lemon pulling the leaves isn't gonna fix the problem mate, the leaves look the way they do because the plant is using the nutrients stored in those leaves that's h


ok pulling the leafs did help the canopy in that it was croweded and humid at canopy level.... too much growth packed together......

but as you say didn't help with the nute deff.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> How you tell what the def is by seeing what the plant is using, depending on what it's lacking and cannabalising itself for, basically if your plants remain deficient the leaf problem will carry on returning.


yep i hear ya.....the only reason i didn't think nute def is cause i gave them a fresh res the nite before (this is were i went wrong).......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oily lookin marks on papery leaves like on ur photo 4.....is as ive said 2 x b4 ......phos def......also u got browning roots......u r fukin the basics up then chuckin milk at em, wheres the pm........uv is the modern way but don't let me stop the dairy foliar fukem I goota see if it kills the pm that isn't there lmao


ok ok lol....well i was desperate...i only used milk on one of my kings kuts.....i had pm in my head cause it was happening to the seeds don sent me.....he had pm at the time..as i had no idea what was happening i thought it might have laied dormant i was wrong....

roots are fine they get slightly discoloured from the Dutch pro if you saw them slightly further down they would be the same white as that large tap root you see in that pick......


veins on one of my kings kuts have turned purple on the stem so i knew what the prob was there.....but no red veins on slh x sc....

with the slh x sc i finally found the cause as i was pottering about yday....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

No enough air exchange..was not venting into another room....basically environment has changed (moved tent to another much colder room)....in hydro enviro is everything.....but this was only the start of the prob..
..

i.....me.....made a fucking human error ....when i gave them the fresh res the night before i done something i have never done....

norm i remove all plants and then mix res....add plants.....

this time i replaced the water but ran out of spare clean buckets, i then added the slh x sc back to the res....THEN .... Added the nutes etc when the plant was in there.......im gussing they don't like this at all.....and that's what lead to them being all out off sink......i say this because i still haven't changed the res and they are back to norm (its the fact i didn't change the res and it cleared up that lead me to belive it wasn't a nute def......)

so lesson learnt lol......

oh and ill take some more piks later not only can you go from blinding to dead in 5hrs you can also go from dead to blinding over nite........lol....

ta for all ya help lads, nice one zedd (its a kunt when you have to repeat yaself eh  ).......


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> a literal bomb hole or is that some kind of euphemism? lol


Rimmer ya neva saw scaffolders bombin kit lol into a bag of sand? Me I use peeos flower beds or a nice bit of turf lol the lads at work call me the birmingham bomber haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Easy chaps what's new then? Exo is rooting out nicely now starting to see a nats cod of growth lol...drug test tonight risky tackle got me piss in condoms and a pair if briefs to keep it all nice snug n warm lmao I'm sure I'll be fine


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bizzle ya dont need to hide fuck all from em bro trust me its upto you wot u do outta work mate just be truthfull be4 they test u lol they aint doin shit cus ya smoke a bit of green mate or coke crack smack ive known gaffa's be tested and found out mate its no biggy


----------



## Herbzman (Mar 3, 2014)

piss in a capri sun pouch unless u want piss running down your leg

edit: i mean transfer the piss to a capri sun pouch... dont try to piss in the capri sun nozzle directly unless you have superhero pissing capabilities!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

Hahaha herbz pissing in a capri sun would defo result in wet shoes......

cant believe someone aint invented a strap on.....loool....

bizzle cant you just drink tons of water like you do in prison when they drug test ya......

you have to go hard on the water though lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

Chedz you got any exo cuts yet. now ive killed half my spare garden for ya....lol....

there is also another type of weed that is very common here its fruity with a sorta nutty coffee hint.....ringing any bells?? Its has a big stand out smell like the exo.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheers lads yeh ched I'm sure I'll be fine mate gotta be careful tho not everyone is so easy going are they....lol I think ill pass on the Capri sun idea mate haha condom will work just fine and keep it nice n warm ....lemon the suppose that might work nut I can't risk pissing in a cup mate I'm sure my blood is 90% THC lol so I've got a nice clean sample to take with me


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Rimmer ya neva saw scaffolders bombin kit lol into a bag of sand? Me I use peeos flower beds or a nice bit of turf lol the lads at work call me the birmingham bomber haha


Now you have added some context i get exactly what ya mean lol, I used to do something similar when i was roofing using roof slates as frisbees lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Chedz you got any exo cuts yet. now ive killed half my spare garden for ya....lol....
> 
> there is also another type of weed that is very common here its fruity with a sorta nutty coffee hint.....ringing any bells?? Its has a big stand out smell like the exo.....


could be anything lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 3, 2014)

Will be after some peoples emails / deets in about a week or so if wanting cookie cut. 

Cant be far off letting me take multi cuts. Grow Bitch!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Will be after some peoples emails / deets in about a week or so if wanting cookie cut.
> 
> Cant be far off letting me take multi cuts. Grow Bitch!


If i can get my SOG plan into action n my cloner working may well take you up on the offer if you dont mind please mate, should know by early next week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Aye put my name down on that list matey I'll tay cookie cut all day will sort you back out with something I'm sure


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha so have we moved on from all that exo......cookies is not an easy strain to grow....yield is low....

not the best for a sog....its too lanky Imo rimmer ...

and bizzle its pritty low yield (smoke is very very good) 

on ya first grow back bizzle is that all cool......

just saying the plant is a bitch, but the smoke is killer (so im told  lol )


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 3, 2014)

I've said it time and time again, its a percy one, but its all ive smoked for the past 8 weeks. Its so fucking tasty and strong and smells like baked sweet danish aftersmell, when you open a jar thats been curing cookies for 6 weeks. 

Deffo a finicky fucker, doesnt like bending too much, doesnt like main bit of light, light feeder, low yielder. 

But such good smoke you'll end up doing a cookie run like I am soon.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah sweet Sae and Biz. Will shout you both nearer the time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

psychosis






QQx DOG (maybe?!)


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I've said it time and time again, its a percy one, but its all ive smoked for the past 8 weeks. Its so fucking tasty and strong and smells like baked sweet danish aftersmell, when you open a jar thats been curing cookies for 6 weeks.
> 
> Deffo a finicky fucker, doesnt like bending too much, doesnt like main bit of light, light feeder, low yielder.
> 
> But such good smoke you'll end up doing a cookie run like I am soon.


How are you growing your GSC mate an what kinda yield ya getting off of it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psychosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice as always mate, got any newer pics of you QQxlivers?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> How are you growing your GSC mate an what kinda yield ya getting off of it?


Grew it in Coco, canna feeds. Nothing flashy. 2 600's.

Think of the 4, the two lighter sparkly ones in my pic I got just under 4 between the two, the other pheno was really poor, like just over an oggle.

That's why interested to give em a bit more veg time and see what the do with an extra few weeks and a much lighter feed.

The cuts are going to be light as fuck feeders I think. 

2 per plant is my aim for ThinMint GSC. Any more and I'd be surprised. Unless I go mega veg...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> very nice as always mate, got any newer pics of you QQxlivers?


your the only guy growing them man! though i think i probably should revisit those crosses.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Grew it in Coco, canna feeds. Nothing flashy. 2 600's.
> 
> Think of the 4, the two lighter sparkly ones in my pic I got just under 4 between the two, the other pheno was really poor, like just over an oggle.
> 
> ...


And what kinda veg time/pot size, height you flower at etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your the only guy growing them man! though i think i probably should revisit those crosses.


Without a shadow of a doubt yes you should, fantastic taste and smell and stronger at 6wks than that kief hash rambo sent me the other week, completely bongo`d me n the missus n still a month or so til its finished lol

In 20years of smoking the stuff i dont think ive ever come across something that strong and tasty a month before it is even finished, at 6wks it is stronger than any WW/AK?WR etc ive smoked thats been full term


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> And what kinda veg time/pot size, height you flower at etc


Well, this time will be a better test for that. 

Last run was a case of 2-3 weeks above ground and flip. This time will give roots a good chance to fill out in 15l tubs.

Will be flipping at around 2ft I think, will have had around 6 weeks of what I call veg. 

Had to take the flter off my extractor as needs a new one and temps were getting hot!

Both have been topped once, but the main show in this run is the Blue Petrols and Firedogs, Firedog has that alien lineage which Robbie P has read up on too I think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

I have so many half finished plans/strains. i need a warehouse. keep me posted lad

looking like a yielder?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Well, this time will be a better test for that.
> 
> Last run was a case of 2-3 weeks above ground and flip. This time will give roots a good chance to fill out in 15l tubs.
> 
> ...


I was looking at it for doing a SOG, gonna try n pack about 40-50 in my cupboard staggered by 2 weeks between rows and just grow em all single cola, providing i get about 20grams a plant dry im laughing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Aye lemons I've seen that the cookies ain't the best yielded and all that but its the quality of the smoke for a bit a percy that's appealing since I first about it I've wanted to.try the gsc man...the cuz a shout ww I'm sure we'll sort something out geez...well I'm on the way to bristol on nights all week yes please I'll have some a that


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have so many half finished plans/strains. i need a warehouse. keep me posted lad
> 
> looking like a yielder?


Yes and no, but most of the no`s came from me fucking things up where its my first grow in 3 years and i started off with all the wrong soil n nutes etc

Yes`s:

Topped it for 4 heads at 2nd node, vegged it for a week to ten days and chucked it into flower and now it has at least 40-50 cola`s on it,
got 4 main heads i reckon are gonna be bout 20g-1.5oz each when done, , bout 20 secondary colas that are all gonna be about a quarter each dry and then quite a lot of lower buds/popcorn as i didnt strip it when i should have but reckon there is another 2-3oz down there. 
Going to have a guess at abut 4-5oz overall but if grown better n not fucked up could easily pull 9-10+ with a fortnight veg

Branches everywhere, loves side branching very quickly, be good for SCROG or making big bushes

Taste and smell im not good at describing but it tastes kinda like a cross between Diesel/SLH/White widow/Juicy Fruit/Haze, reminds you of white strains/lemon/diesel/pineapple with a fruity cheese aftertaste

Had a lower branch i found snapped and hanging off the plant 1 morning when it was 6wks 12/12, hung it above the light for 24hrs an was dehydrated but not "dry" if you know what i mean, had it next night and 1 joint completely fucking mongled me, very headband/haze effect on your forehead and eyes (could barely see felt like someone trying to force my eyes together/closed) and was fucking up even the simplest tasks like walking and holding a cup etc, will be absolutely crippling by the time its gone full term I will bet.

No`s:

I fucked a lot of things up with wrong soil n shit nutes etc so I imagine next grow will be a lot better and im currently in talks with a mate to have a veg area at his place which would allow me to re-veg these when they are done, if not im going to have to lose them as i dont have a veg area and trying to get my flower room as perpetual as possible using 12/12FS

Thins spindly branches that need staking an supporting, dont know if you can breed a thicker stemmed plant thru selective breeding to address that or if its un-avoidable part of the genetics.Definetely not a reason to not grow it though


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don which is which hear pal there is 2 lots lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt yes you should, fantastic taste and smell and stronger at 6wks than that kief hash rambo sent me the other week, completely bongo`d me n the missus n still a month or so til its finished lol
> 
> In 20years of smoking the stuff i dont think ive ever come across something that strong and tasty a month before it is even finished, at 6wks it is stronger than any WW/AK?WR etc ive smoked thats been full term


where can I get these beans lol my dbxliver is another liver x that's a sexy little slut.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Evening all,

sae ur making that liversXqq sound irresistible mate, hope I'm gonna get a taster of that when it's ready


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

kucing said:


> Thank You my friend are very grateful
> I'd love gardening marijuana, how? whether in selling marijuana seeds on amazon store online?


hmmm, you remind me of a very dyslexic chedz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Easy don or zedd how did you mix your kief with glycerin? Just in a pan on low heat or something? Need to make one for work....I need a weed pen in my life


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy don or zedd how did you mix your kief with glycerin? Just in a pan on low heat or something? Need to make one for work....I need a weed pen in my life


ur some mad fucker wanting to smoke pot at a fooking airport lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol noooo that jobs done now we don't mess about mate I'm here there and everywhere man in bristol tonight causing a scene lol....would just be handy on site like go to the van and have quick toke smell free that's what I'm looking for


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

@sae..........if wer starting a wee list here for testers m8 stick my name on it, not very often I'd ask for anything of folk on here but this shit sounds appealing m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

evening gents? hope all green and well with u lot!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> sae ur making that liversXqq sound irresistible mate, hope I'm gonna get a taster of that when it's ready


Of course mate goes without saying


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol noooo that jobs done now we don't mess about mate I'm here there and everywhere man in bristol tonight causing a scene lol....would just be handy on site like go to the van and have quick toke smell free that's what I'm looking for


ah ok, just making sure U don't have another GTA moment lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

every fucker watching the soaps!!!! hee hee


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Lmao no never having one of them episodes again mate lmao....passed me drugs test...GET IN!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yes and no, but most of the no`s came from me fucking things up where its my first grow in 3 years and i started off with all the wrong soil n nutes etc
> 
> Yes`s:
> 
> ...


hmmm sounds like a decent balance actually, the branching deffo sounds like it's come from the Livers side of things. canny scrogger not a sogger. and a weird fruity taste you can;t put your finger on is about right lol. 



shawnybizzle said:


> Easy don or zedd how did you mix your kief with glycerin? Just in a pan on low heat or something? Need to make one for work....I need a weed pen in my life


aye slow cooker, kief works best but green will do but will obv take a lot more. though tbh getting a real i am vape would be better.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Of course mate goes without saying


Am I fuckin black or what sae??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao no never having one of them episodes again mate lmao....passed me drugs test...GET IN!!!!


how did U pass it if U don't mind me asking?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> every fucker watching the soaps!!!! hee hee


all so old they fell asleep at the computer with a spliff hanging out the gob more like it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Am I fuckin black or what sae??


Lol dont worry you will get a bit as well, im in between the pc n cooking so dont answer every comment right away


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Sweet don I'll give it a whirl soon...yeh I.like the look of them pinnacle pro vapes they come with a water bubbler attachment as well..

@ relax took a clean piss sample with me in a Jonny tucked under me ball sack jobs a gooden temp was perfect and everything


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

@sae, cheers m8

@shawny, a mate of mine had to go for a drugs test at work, he went of the smoke for about 2-3 months before hand but a week before the test he got hammered and took a load of coke an ket, so after that he says he drank loads of cranberry juice everyday and on the way up for the test he drank loads of water and had a good few pisses that morning, he never heard nothing back from them so assuming he passed. Not saying its a full proof plan but it worked for him, cranberry juice supposedly flushes u out, then loadsa water and pissing before the test seems to work


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

The man heard about the cranberry juice and water thing but I didn't even dare piss in that cup it would of come out green lol...its basically a cup with cardboard strips on and u peel em off and it tells you the readings like...fuckin weight off my shoulders mate I tell ye


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweet don I'll give it a whirl soon...yeh I.like the look of them pinnacle pro vapes they come with a water bubbler attachment as well..
> 
> @ relax took a clean piss sample with me in a Jonny tucked under me ball sack jobs a gooden temp was perfect and everything


that's a really good idea for keeping the temps good.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The man heard about the cranberry juice and water thing but I didn't even dare piss in that cup it would of come out green lol...its basically a cup with cardboard strips on and u peel em off and it tells you the readings like...fuckin weight off my shoulders mate I tell ye


Lol, aye it was a last resort for my m8, I was asking on here for him round the time an ic3 put up a few things that u could use. U can buy synthetic piss online that comes in a heated tube that u strap to ur knob lol....did u use someone else's piss or what shawny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeh man a mate who's clean gave me a sample worked like a treat even if they stood behind me they wouldn't have a clue lol....I'm gonna get him to do me a few more and keep em in me bag just in case like....oh tested me self on a swab test and passed that 8 hr after having a joint....apparently thinner people can clear THC a lot faster than bigger folk so maybe that helped on the swab? Fuck knows I'm buzzing now tho gonna celebrate with a fatty when we finish


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheers Sae,

well I'm down to my last Q of exo that I chopped the other week then it's back to buying smoke again, don't even have time to squeeze a grow in before my holiday now so I'm buying till at least august now  

my mate also pussied out and won't take my big tent all he is willing to do is my small tent with a max if 2 plants at a time which is of no use to me so fck him I'll just wait until I can setup at home again. He wasn't complaining when I gave him half my last exo plant for taking it for a week b4 chop, some ppl are just cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers Sae,
> 
> well I'm down to my last Q of exo that I chopped the other week then it's back to buying smoke again, don't even have time to squeeze a grow in before my holiday now so I'm buying till at least august now
> 
> my mate also pussied out and won't take my big tent all he is willing to do is my small tent with a max if 2 plants at a time which is of no use to me so fck him I'll just wait until I can setup at home again. He wasn't complaining when I gave him half my last exo plant for taking it for a week b4 chop, some ppl are just cunts


Sick dose mate, have you thought about getting it in bulk so U can smoke for free n deal the rest?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sick dose mate, have you thought about getting it in bulk so U can smoke for free n deal the rest?


I don't have the cash to buy in bulk mate and even then I don't like having to sell small amounts it's not worth the risk no point getting off ma arse to drop off anything less than a half oz. I'll just struggle by till I can get my shit on again lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I don't have the cash to buy in bulk mate and even then I don't like having to sell small amounts it's not worth the risk no point getting off ma arse to drop off anything less than a half oz. I'll just struggle by till I can get my shit on again lol


Aye gaz weed fiends always seem to find some way to have a bit every night no matter what the situation...I know I do anyway


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol u lot runnin outta weed fuck I got it stuck to me socks lmfao tickle me u lot do the misses said im a cruel cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Aye Gaz its wank buying weed ain't it man is love to buy an oz but at the min there's nothing good enough to buy an oz off lol.....anyone got any peng a leng? Haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wot ya after shuan lemon or cheese


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye Gaz its wank buying weed ain't it man is love to buy an oz but at the min there's nothing good enough to buy an oz off lol.....anyone got any peng a leng? Haha


Me, chedz, zeddd......rambo can probly get some but truth is shawny we just love watching u boys suffer lol. Na m8 I think wen I get back I got about 9 left and about 5-6 are for Percy and u lot wouldn't pay the price Im puttin on the rest


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye gaz weed fiends always seem to find some way to have a bit every night no matter what the situation...I know I do anyway


That's it mate I'll always find a way to get a smoke at night at least fuck trying to sleep without it, managed 1 day last week before the wife bought me a bit just to calm me down lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Was 3g for 50 but I'm felling generous and was goin give them 3.5 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That's it mate I'll always find a way to get a smoke at night at least fuck trying to sleep without it, managed 1 day last week before the wife bought me a bit just to calm me down lol.


Im away from home here m8, can't seem to get nowt so living on about 2 joints of bubble hash a day......,the wank thing is I've loadsa lovely stuff at home, fuck I can't wait to get back lol. I can't remember the last time I went to bed without a j


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't think u wud have too much hassle getting some smoke in Spain mate, they have decriminalized it and even have the spannabis cup lol. I'm off to Mallorca in a few weeks so hope I can track something down while I'm there as I ain't chancing taking anything with me cos I'm traveling with ma kids.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Was 3g for 50 but I'm felling generous and was goin give them 3.5 lol


3.5 for £50 lol u could atleast give em 4gram ya stingy fucker lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That's it mate I'll always find a way to get a smoke at night at least fuck trying to sleep without it, managed 1 day last week before the wife bought me a bit just to calm me down lol.


yeah my missus is the same lol I do her head in till I've a few smokes in me..oh well better then being a crack head lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 3.5 for £50 lol u could atleast give em 4gram ya stingy fucker lol


for 50 here U get 2-2.5 lol I get 3.0 only cuz im a mate of the lad lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> for 50 here U get 2-2.5 lol I get 3.0 only cuz im a mate of the lad lol


Fuckin IRA robbing bastards then lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Im away from home here m8, can't seem to get nowt so living on about 2 joints of bubble hash a day......,the wank thing is I've loadsa lovely stuff at home, fuck I can't wait to get back lol. I can't remember the last time I went to bed without a j


Were ya workin mg??


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 3.5 for £50 lol u could atleast give em 4gram ya stingy fucker lol


Sniff sniff, do I smell a hint of jealousy lol, u only wish u could get them prices. If I give that out they'd think I was father fuckin christmas


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Were ya workin mg??


Ain't workin m8, a wee bit off a getaway somewhere to take care of a few things....u know wer I'm at anyway, chatted bout it the other night...,,,got shit sorted now so home in a few days


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Goina head out here anyway see what's happening, chat later lads


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tbf mg I dont even weigh the stuff between mates lol im that fuckin good to em lol don robbie gaz ttt pukka will vouch for that bro fuck its easy come easy go mate I aint that hard up to sort me boys out fair enough if it street rats then they get 1.4 for a £10 and they love me off for it lol obviously they get it from 1 of me runners but they know who gives the orders and its nice to know wot stuff is goin down at all levels imo haha ya gotta keep ya ears twitching and ya mouth shut in this field bro and its betta to av peeps love ya off instead of hatin jealousy is the root to all evil bro ive said it all along !! Im nice no need to be jealous mate I know wot ive got everyday lol id go mad without money or me shit round me haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Me, chedz, zeddd......rambo can probly get some but truth is shawny we just love watching u boys suffer lol. Na m8 I think wen I get back I got about 9 left and about 5-6 are for Percy and u lot wouldn't pay the price Im puttin on the rest


Aye you ain't cheap are ya lol you like watching us suffer haha some skin you are  inbox me a price mate see if we can sort sumthin


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Tbf mg I dont even weigh the stuff between mates lol im that fuckin good to em lol don robbie gaz ttt pukka will vouch for that bro fuck its easy come easy go mate I aint that hard up to sort me boys out fair enough if it street rats then they get 1.4 for a £10 and they love me off for it lol obviously they get it from 1 of me runners but they know who gives the orders and its nice to know wot stuff is goin down at all levels imo haha ya gotta keep ya ears twitching and ya mouth shut in this field bro and its betta to av peeps love ya off instead of hatin jealousy is the root to all evil bro ive said it all along !! Im nice no need to be jealous mate I know wot ive got everyday lol id go mad without money or me shit round me haha


chedz I don't even deal in bags anymore usuallybut have a m8 that'll shift them out at that price for me, I shift the heavier shift and usually keep the rest to mesel but I feel I've a few extra this run so fuck it, may as well make the most from them........when it comes to close m8s I'm too fuckin generous but close m8s are few and far between these days


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye you ain't cheap are ya lol you like watching us suffer haha some skin you are  inbox me a price mate see if we can sort sumthin


Shawny I'm rid of most off mine and only a few left to get rid of tht I plan on makin top dollar on so ud be best speakin to chedz or something m8 , sorry lad


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Was only jokin about watchin u suffer shawny lmao, I ain't that bad m8


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Neca heard a true word mg they can come and go like the wind mate ive a small circle of lads that av been with me from thin and thick mate ill neva get shit on by em neva mate they are more of family than my real family mate and would do anythin for me bro hence why misses and kids were looked after while me being in pen bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Neca heard a true word mg they can come and go like the wind mate ive a small circle of lads that av been with me from thin and thick mate ill neva get shit on by em neva mate they are more of family than my real family mate and would do anythin for me bro hence why misses and kids were looked after while me being in pen bro


Hard to find m8s like that chedz, and ther worth holdin onto. I'd say I've 3 I'd trust with me life and only about three in my family I could say the same about lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yh even tho I got ££££ does nt mean shit bro ya can neva av enough to stop ya goin down mate believe me if they got ya banged to rights ya might aswell go guilty and do ya rip mate they can lock me up but cant stop the fingers on tha clock bro jus smile all the way it hurts them more than it hurts u mate let me tell ya haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> chedz I don't even deal in bags anymore usuallybut have a m8 that'll shift them out at that price for me, I shift the heavier shift and usually keep the rest to mesel but I feel I've a few extra this run so fuck it, may as well make the most from them........when it comes to close m8s I'm too fuckin generous but close m8s are few and far between these days


ur fucking bang on there mate I've honestly one friend id consider close n even then he doesn't know shit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wot ya after shuan lemon or cheese





Mastergrow said:


> Shawny I'm rid of most off mine and only a few left to get rid of tht I plan on makin top dollar on so ud be best speakin to chedz or something m8 , sorry lad


Aye nay bother matey its all good


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Hard to find m8s like that chedz, and ther worth holdin onto. I'd say I've 3 I'd trust with me life and only about three in my family I could say the same about lol


YH mate trust me ive knew em all me life mate went to reception with em the lot broke bone together cried together the works mate you ll not find many like that they were put on this earth for us mate in hard an good times !!


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye nay bother matey its all good


No probs bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> YH mate trust me ive knew em all me life mate went to reception with em the lot broke bone together cried together the works mate you ll not find many like that they were put on this earth for us mate in hard an good times !!



its funny m8, 2 folk I know I could trust with anything arnt family and I haven't known them all my life but I know I can trust them more than the ones I have known lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yh mate I know wo ya mean there is a few im like it with but they aint seen the shit ive been through from the start its alrite telling em ya stories an stuff but its upto them if they believe ya wen shit gets heavy you ll know I they are the 1s mate trust me ive been there and seen with my own eyes wot some cunts are like mate I know very few that would be there mate regardless


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not sayin ya pals canny be trusted either bro just sayin would they take an eye for u ?? If they would ya know mate ive had 1 of me pal kidnapped and been terrored for 4days cus of shit I caused but ya kno wot he took everythin with him mate neva told a fuckin sole ya kno how I know lol a fuck rat who was there told me everythin and me pal neva knew I was in with the rat lol the cunt was workin bothsides but me lad neva said fuck all bro crazy but true story mate back in me early 20s that seems like fuckin 30 lyrs ago now but ill neva forget it pal


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

I got absolutely fuck all weed, very little oil and loadsa mediocre soap bar crap!!! and all these mutha fukkers waiting to be flipped. need to get me fkn timing sorted!!! :-/


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice bushes there doc wot strains ya got there ??


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

Bella donna mate, all of em pmsl. there are a few seedlings dotted about in there, those are white widow, white lemon and white rhino. had this bella a while now and time for a change tho im ordering more Belladonna seeds for sure. this is like 4th or 5th generation cuttings so time to start from fresh. they been clones from clones etc. not clones from 1 mum... im not even sure if it makes a difference, I hadn't noticed but heard it does....


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

Na mate it does nt if its a keeper would be a shame to lose it thinkin like tha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Na mate it does nt if its a keeper would be a shame to lose it thinkin like tha


so as long as I have a clone, which I have many of, the potency doesn't diminish with each generation?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 3, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> so as long as I have a clone, which I have many of, the potency doesn't diminish with each generation?


No mate jokin ay ya look at how old most clone only's am!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

hey mother fuckers thought id start sharing some pics on here since shits starting to go down (lol, im so ghetto)...these pics are randoms i took last week (week3) to look at as i smoke since i dont like leaving the tent open for 2 long.the 2 single plant pics are of my DOG the only one thats taken ouytside the tent is at the start of week 3 n the other is say maybe 3 days later (today is day 1 of week 4).sorry about the poor quality ill take better pics when the lights go on again n ill take em outside the tent.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

No posts here in over 9 hrs ?, Russia could have invaded Ukraine by now ! . . . Oh, they already have. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> No posts here in over 9 hrs ?, Russia could have invaded Ukraine by now ! . . . Oh, they already have. . .


yeah bud shits about to go down cuz america n england HAVE TO protect them thanks to the budapest memorandum.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 4, 2014)

I wouldn't mind going to war with Russia the birds are well fit from them ways eh yorky....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone see that programme on Chan 4 last nite strippers?.....diamond girls in Glasgow was the spot......the girls were monsters but there's summink about a little fitty dancing around with daddy issues n her clunge out that gets me every time......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone see that programme on Chan 4 last nite strippers?.....diamond girls in Glasgow was the spot......the girls were monsters but there's summink about a little fitty dancing around with daddy issues n her clunge out that gets me every time......


Oi u ya cheeky cunt one of they monsters is ma wife, u want me to arrange a private dance for u? Lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 4, 2014)

Hahaha lool was you that geezer that bought sweets for em looool.....the guy says "i like to treat the girls...when they see me with my coat on they know ive got sweets ...they love it" haha most pedo thing id heard in ages lol.....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

No posts here in over 9 hrs ?, Russia could have invaded Ukraine by now ! . . . Oh, they already have. . .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

Wtf ?, it posted again !


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 4, 2014)

I know and it wasn't any funnier the second time lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

U lads reckon we will go to war with russia over this Ukraine bollox ???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> U lads reckon we will go to war with russia over this Ukraine bollox ???


if they dont back the fuck off u guys pretty much have to sadly but fingers crossed.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

we wont europe needs there gas too much, thats why they doing it anyway to protect there gas pipelines.

we didnt do shite in 2008 when they crushed Georgia n took half there country, didnt do fuck when they flattened grozny, will just be all the talk of sanctions n what not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we wont europe needs there gas too much, thats why they doing it anyway to protect there gas pipelines.
> 
> we didnt do shite in 2008 when they crushed Georgia n took half there country, didnt do fuck when they flattened grozny, will just be all the talk of sanctions n what not.


well the only reason russia wants to move in is alot of their pipelines go through ukraine n strategical points (crimea). England n america signed the budapest memorandum http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapest_Memorandum_on_Security_Assurances
so sadly if shit does go down u lads have to move in but lets hope this doesnt happen.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

what that thing in 94 when they gave up there nukes for promise's of protection, ill bet a half oz even if bullets start flying we or the yanks or no1 will do jack but economic sanctions etc, aint gonna start ww3 over the Ukraine.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what that thing in 94 when they gave up there nukes for promise's of protection, ill bet a half oz even if bullets start flying we or the yanks or no1 will do jack but economic sanctions etc, aint gonna start ww3 over the Ukraine.


thats the budapest memorandum that i mentioned .
thats the only reason i think this might actually go through heck russias gonna be kicked out of g8 !


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

i also think putin has a point what was it in kiev but a coup and quite clearly not supported by all the country.

change of subject but paddypower are taking bets on the outcome of the pistorious case lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah hes gonna go down for that fucking dick killing his missus ...saying that ive been tempted many a time.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thats the budapest memorandum that i mentioned .
> thats the only reason i think this might actually go through heck russias gonna be kicked out of g8 !


the Russians have always been in Ukraine, the only elected leader yakanovic has asked the Russians for military help, the Russians have sent no further troops to Ukraine..........the jews want the oil ............neo fascist groups sponsored by the west have overthrown a dem elected gov.......wake the fuk up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the Russians have always been in Ukraine, the only elected leader yakanovic has asked the Russians for military help, the Russians have sent no further troops to Ukraine..........the jews want the oil ............neo fascist groups sponsored by the west have overthrown a dem elected gov.......wake the fuk up


you do know hes got an arrest warrent on him?
yakan never wanted to be part of the EU infact he wanted to remain a part of russia n thats whats pissed sooooo many of his ppl off....and no, no jews are behind this.


you have a gift for knowing how to piss ppl off lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

I couldn't help but think "Borat" when the stand in prime minister of Ukrain was talking yesterday !, " they lay the Jew egg !" Lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you do know hes got an arrest warrent on him?
> yakan never wanted to be part of the EU infact he wanted to remain a part of russia n thats whats pissed sooooo many of his ppl off....and no, no jews are behind this.
> 
> 
> you have a gift for knowing how to piss ppl off lol


OMG relax u genuinely pissed off by that........after all ive said its this that gets you, happens to be the truth of the situation without any emotion attached....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

Borat lmfao mankini politicians bring it on


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> OMG relax u genuinely pissed off by that........after all ive said its this that gets you, happens to be the truth of the situation without any emotion attached....


loool...nooooooooo it use to annoy me but ive seen u do this sooo many times i just lol now. truth is putin doesnt want to lose the ukraine, they have far 2 much money to lose more so then if america n others freeze their assets n n ow he has the russian gov behind em so i dunno man dont think this is gonna be a simple "hey you! stop being a jerk".."oh sowwy lads"

when i see putin doing this the cold war comes to mind n that bat shit cray cray mofo stalin.
look at it from puins side, he things europe egged on the revolution so he probably feels cornered n we all know what happens when u corner a rat!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Relax relax lol been wanting to say that for ages but u never seem to get pissed off lol

I agree zedd any grab for copious amounts of resources made by the states or europe is jew backed, end of day they control europe n the states, and this is from a yid who only eats kosher bacon mind lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Relax relax lol been wanting to say that for ages but u never seem to get pissed off lol
> 
> I agree zedd any grab for copious amounts of resources made by the states or europe is jew backed, end of day they control europe n the states, and this is from a yid who only eats kosher bacon mind lolol


think séan got there b4 u but *shakes fist* i need a smoke lol
you guys sure it isnt the mole ppl or perhaps the stonemasons?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Relax relax lol been wanting to say that for ages but u never seem to get pissed off lol
> 
> I agree zedd any grab for copious amounts of resources made by the states or europe is jew backed, end of day they control europe n the states, and this is from a yid who only eats kosher bacon mind lolol


yes mate we know all this is going down ....they've put billionaires in strategic positions, this is banker lead and who owns the banks....who owns the Federal reserve....very wealthy ancient jewish familys, its those jews im talkin about and they will prevail cos they own the media which in the west is pumping 24/7 bs atm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQar9bDx3yIWYk5D7Z_gz7NIPjwT-o16neE33XqPu_RNyH7c0bVrA this is pretty much whats gonna happen


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Tbf mg I dont even weigh the stuff between mates lol im that fuckin good to em lol don robbie gaz ttt pukka will vouch for that bro fuck its easy come easy go mate I aint that hard up to sort me boys out fair enough if it street rats then they get 1.4 for a £10 and they love me off for it lol obviously they get it from 1 of me runners but they know who gives the orders and its nice to know wot stuff is goin down at all levels imo haha ya gotta keep ya ears twitching and ya mouth shut in this field bro and its betta to av peeps love ya off instead of hatin jealousy is the root to all evil bro ive said it all along !! Im nice no need to be jealous mate I know wot ive got everyday lol id go mad without money or me shit round me haha


Bob on mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sayin welshwizard??


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the Russians have always been in Ukraine, the only elected leader yakanovic has asked the Russians for military help, the Russians have sent no further troops to Ukraine..........the jews want the oil ............neo fascist groups sponsored by the west have overthrown a dem elected gov.......wake the fuk up


Ive been saying similar to my mates but they all think I'm a racist cunt.

which I am, a bit


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sayin welshwizard??


How do pal

Just smoking a post work doob! off tomorrow and thurs so be getting very very high!

Might see if I can take forst cuts while im off too man.

You good ?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yh bro neva better tbh just seein if I need to skip to carribean for or month or so cus if this kicks off with russia I dont want no part init lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shopping done, housework pretty much done, time to chill with a fat J before I need to get the kids from school, 

im reserving my judgement on the whole Russia Ukraine thing as I don't think we are getting the full story on the news over here, I prefer to know all the facts before making any comment on it, But I do think the uk and USA should keep out of other countries business let them fight it out amongst themselves no need to send in our forces and lose more British lives for something that's fck all to do with us.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I think the worlds gone fuckin mad its kicking off everywhere man......times of the end my brothers lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont give a fuck wot happens to em aslong as I get me cuttings from this badboy  and of course the faceplant !!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I dont give a fuck wot happens to em aslong as I get me cuttings from this badboy View attachment 3012857 and of course the faceplant !!


yeah mate as long as theres leccy and I can still breathe im gonna be growing weed, think what it will do to the price can only be good .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Aye looks alreet that ched hard to zoom in on tho....my exo clone has just started chucking new growth out now...and its starting to get a nice smell to it gonna be a stinker in flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=_vXFrPJNB5M

Yeeaaahhhhh boy


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Its a few of the cuts robbie boy was on about mate the pics are on page 6 of my thread some sticky sticky shit bro should be here tomoz ! Crown jewel and face plant im sure that is the crown jewel tho


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah mate as long as theres leccy and I can still breathe im gonna be growing weed, think what it will do to the price can only be good .....


Right on brother !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Aye I'll go n av a gander (Indian peeping tom) lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

@chedz, what do I have to do to keep a marmoset or similar m8 ?, I know about there needs & upkeep, wanted one for years !, I've kept bred parrots & soft bills over the years, but always wanted a little hairy fella . Do u need to be licenced now ?, seen em for sale around £700 mark.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

mmmmmm think I'm hooked on these things haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

slippery slope. you'll be gumming old boys for creme eggs by sunday


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @chedz, what do I have to do to keep a marmoset or similar m8 ?, I know about there needs & upkeep, wanted one for years !, I've kept bred parrots & soft bills over the years, but always wanted a little hairy fella . Do u need to be licenced now ?, seen em for sale around £700 mark.


Id advise ya to not look at cheap option wen buyin 1 for a start mate as you ll find they are only init for the money and dont keep there charges to the best of conditions !! 2 how interested are you not only u but misses and kids av to come into consideration!! 3 were yr gonna keep him or her ? 4 reason for keeping 1 bro ill say I a thousand times to every1 mate they are wild animals and take alot of time and patients to tame em enough so they trust ya mate 5 are you serious enough to keep as pair or are you just wanting the1 as they are a social animal and need constant attention mate hence why the misses and kids need to want it aswell they can be funny little fuckers and only take to male or females lol 6 if beingvkept outside ya need 2 of them with a warm area of 26degrees Celsius at all times not that they wont stand colder temps cus they will but at night o during the day they might wanna sleep and are warm blooded animals that weigh virtually fuck all and will die very easily if not at right temp fuck mate there is that much to list mate its unreal but if ya want1 bad enough you ll be a good keeper but neva go in with ya eyes closed or half hearted as it ll be a big strain on them invovled and yaself mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

Check out Steve pre fucking stingray Irwin over here.

Fair play man, too much commitment for me. A dog and a missus is about all I can handle. No Idea how the fuck I'd manage a monkey never mind a kid.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers Chedz, that's the exact advice i would have given, & I have regarding the parrots !, they would be inside m8, & have a very loving home , I haven't any children here now, apart from my 19 yr old son , but you're right, I do need to think long & hard, & do more research . Thanks m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Check out Steve pre fucking stingray Irwin over here.
> 
> Fair play man, too much commitment for me. A dog and a missus is about all I can handle. No Idea how the fuck I'd manage a monkey never mind a kid.


Lmao, Steve Irwin ! , youde be spanking fuck out of it anyway, if you had one WW ! Lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I think the worlds gone fuckin mad its kicking off everywhere man......times of the end my brothers lol


and that's without all the shit that's going on 'up there'... weisfucked.com http://youtu.be/r7e0OzfAFIk


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, Steve Irwin ! , youde be spanking fuck out of it anyway, if you had one WW ! Lol


I'll stick to my sheep ta.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Chedz, that's the exact advice i would have given, & I have regarding the parrots !, they would be inside m8, & have a very loving home , I haven't any children here now, apart from my 19 yr old son , but you're right, I do need to think long & hard, & do more research . Thanks m8.


haha we're about to buy an African grey... to go with the 3 staffs and 4 kids.... must be fkn cuckoo... pardon the pun


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'll stick to my sheep ta.


HELL YEAH!!!! fuckin luvs it we do see boys!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Chedz, that's the exact advice i would have given, & I have regarding the parrots !, they would be inside m8, & have a very loving home , I haven't any children here now, apart from my 19 yr old son , but you're right, I do need to think long & hard, & do more research . Thanks m8.


[email protected] long and hard.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Id advise ya to not look at cheap option wen buyin 1 for a start mate as you ll find they are only init for the money and dont keep there charges to the best of conditions !! 2 how interested are you not only u but misses and kids av to come into consideration!! 3 were yr gonna keep him or her ? 4 reason for keeping 1 bro ill say I a thousand times to every1 mate they are wild animals and take alot of time and patients to tame em enough so they trust ya mate 5 are you serious enough to keep as pair or are you just wanting the1 as they are a social animal and need constant attention mate hence why the misses and kids need to want it aswell they can be funny little fuckers and only take to male or females lol 6 if beingvkept outside ya need 2 of them with a warm area of 26degrees Celsius at all times not that they wont stand colder temps cus they will but at night o during the day they might wanna sleep and are warm blooded animals that weigh virtually fuck all and will die very easily if not at right temp fuck mate there is that much to list mate its unreal but if ya want1 bad enough you ll be a good keeper but neva go in with ya eyes closed or half hearted as it ll be a big strain on them invovled and yaself mate


gonna rep the fuck out of U once I can rep ppl again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> slippery slope. you'll be gumming old boys for creme eggs by sunday


Hahaha rummaging thru bins n shit lol....should be on 2morra mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> haha we're about to buy an African grey... to go with the 3 staffs and 4 kids.... must be fkn cuckoo... pardon the pun


You must be mad mate we got 3 kids n 2 dogs and shit gets hectic sometimes lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yh mate very big commitment but I ya want it hard enough you ll do anythin in yr power to make it happen in all it cost us 1500 with him and enclosure Then ya can put another 200 a month on diets and food for him then bedding and stuff he is a canny little fuck worse than kids at time and all ya can do is be patient with em bro forget all these sanctuaries and stuff mate its a personal bond between u and a wild animal


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You must be mad mate we got 3 kids n 2 dogs and shit gets hectic sometimes lol


main difference is ALWAYS hectic here! lol. 8, 10, 14 year old girls n 12 year old boy. 2 x 4 year old boy red staff's and their 11 year old mum. Im not quite mad yet but give it time!!! lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha bless em I love me dogs man there part of the family arnt they do ya head in sometimes like but Yeh there worth it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 4, 2014)

I beat u all hands down, got 3 kids at home all aged under 8, got 2 dogs and 3 cats, one of my dogs is pregnant and so is my female cat so in a cpl weeks will have a load of kittens and pups running about for 8 weeks or so as well, it feels like a fuckin zoo in here at times lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just made a load of pancakes with banana and maple syrup, with the kids for Pancake Tuesday, fucking stuffed now must have had about 10 myself.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Dog S1 A @ 9 weeks 12/12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Dog S1 B @ 9 weeks 12/12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Exodus Cheese SCROG x2 @ 9 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

this is going to sound daft but you didn't have a timer fuck up or a light leak or owt did you? it's odd that. given we know exo and dog yield well and reasonably well respectively. S1 looks lush. but the other should be bigger. under a 600 each? not knocking mind they do still look sweet as man.

nice one shawn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

anyone got any first hand experience of re filling filters with new carbon? or am i being tight arse and should just play safe and be done with a new one? came home and caught a whiff of my grow


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya no my answer to that don lol

Regarding the black dog yh ive seen rasclots pheno and the yeild does nt look to bad fuck knows wots goin on with yorkies might jus be as u said or could be a poor pheno that has the black init??? Might both be the cold tho but it looks terrible ya not think yaself don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

soz man should be a purple one and a green the green be dog x 2toke, the purp dog x QQ. unless they're both green in which case i've been a divvy

i don't think i'd go as far as terrible. the smoke will likely be just fine. I was just saying in the other thread the purple pheno's usually lean to the headband structure i've not actually seen another like that. 

how cold is it up there yorkie?


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Mar 4, 2014)

hey guys! Whats WW and Bubbleliciouslike growing? been giving 5 beans of a friend as he didnt have room for more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

i'm all owa the shop tonight haha reading shit twice and realising i'm taking stuff in totally wrong haha top up time.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

[email protected] lol ya lostvus on first paragraph bro lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is going to sound daft but you didn't have a timer fuck up or a light leak or owt did you? it's odd that. given we know exo and dog yield well and reasonably well respectively. S1 looks lush. but the other should be bigger. under a 600 each? not knocking mind they do still look sweet as man.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> how cold is it up there yorkie?


No mate, no fuck ups.

For the first 3 weeks they were in the tent in the spare room with the rest under a 600w (they did fuck all during this time but stretch).
Weeks 3-6 they were in the loft under a 400w (it was a little cold lights off but not really worrying as lights off was during the day).
Weeks 6-9 (now) they've been under a 600w.
They'll stay under 600w until they've finished or when the Dog have done I might sling up the other 600w and have the 2 under 1200w till finished.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been thinking about it and I don't think it's cold anymore, I didn't really at the time but it was a factor that has to be considered.

Honestly I think it's a natural delay in the build up of auxin's that induce flowering.
Photo period plants flower in response to the build up of auxins (hormones), auxin production is stimulated by the dependent light cycle.
I think that as these plants haven't had an apical tip since the beginning and now they're huge and perfectly flat (underneath the canopy at branch level), the auxins have taken that long to build to a level that will induce flowering.

The same story with an autoflowering plant and you wouldn't be able to just hang on till the end regardless as the plant would keel over and die on you in proportion to physical age in light cycles.

Seems legit to me.




Time will tell how these turn out, interesting from now on though at 9 weeks.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been thinking about it and I don't think it's cold anymore, I didn't really at the time but it was a factor that has to be considered.
> 
> Honestly I think it's a natural delay in the build up of auxin's that induce flowering.
> Photo period plants flower in response to the build up of auxins (hormones), auxin production is stimulated by the dependent light cycle.
> ...


why would lack of an apical tip cause a delay in the accumulation of hormones mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why would lack of an apical tip cause a delay in the accumulation of hormones mate?


Because production is at it's most in the apical tip,hence the big fuck off main cola we get.

I'm thinking if the plant is big and flat then it would take longer for the said auxin to build to the same levels across the whole plant.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

are the other plants in the same area as that exo then yman? that exo looks wk 4-5ish not 9 ive no idea bout the hormones n shit just a shame cause looks like a lovely shaped scrog, and something whatever it is has fucked it up cause it shouldnt be looking like that a 9+ wks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> are the other plants in the same area as that exo then yman?


No.

They're in the spare room.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

I have to admit though that smell is something special.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry lads just to jack ya shit convo lmao

Exo 9wks 3days sambo lol want more ???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

9 week Exo.. 6 week Dog...
View attachment 3013232


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 9 week Exo.. 6 week Dog...
> View attachment 3013232 View attachment 3013234


fuking lovely yorky


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The dog looks nice bruh fuck knows wots goin on with exo tho its a shame as I know ya av nt tasted yr own supply trus me yman its the bollox and the smell is dodgy as fuck if ya filters just give up lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

To be fair that green Dog wants to harden up some what and do something with it's popcorn then it won't be so bad yield wise.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

That's your 9 weeks Exo sat next to the Dog though Ched.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> 3days sambo lol want more ???


no mate just sank a half bot of vod in a hr to level me out few sleeping tabs ill be zonked in 30min thank fuck lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate just sank a half bot of vod in a hr to level me out


.........Bravo.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........Bravo.


more like shamefull you alky fucker but thanks anyway lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> more like shamefull you alky fucker but thanks anyway lol


Well I didn't want to ask if there was a problem, lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

first they take the like away now they ration reps like its wartime lol

lmao yman


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The only probs sambo's got is he dont get enough down him the larry lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's your 9 weeks Exo sat next to the Dog though Ched.


?? Dow understand mate??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

The like button going fucks the flow of the thread up I reckon.

I can't let people know I've give a nod to something without actually posting, it's become fundamental to the faster moving threads.

Meh.....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> The only probs sambo's got is he dont get enough down him the larry lmfao


id smoke,sniff,drink,pop you under the table anyday ya fucking lightweight n you nooooooooooooooooooos it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> ?? Dow understand mate??


The photo on the left is yours.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 9 week Exo.. 6 week Dog...
> View attachment 3013232 View attachment 3013234


Yh mate thats how exo looks lmao dont look so fresh now does it lol you ll know wen ya see and grow it for yaself mate trust me that bud is like a golf ball trust me sambo will tell ya the same the larry lightweight lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yh mate thats how exo looks lmao dont look so fresh now does it lol you ll know wen ya see and grow it for yaself mate trust me that bud is like a golf ball trust me sambo will tell ya the same the larry lightweight lolol



Yeah, it looks about as done as that 6 week Dog sat next to it.

lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Some more hear for ya yorkie


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah it looks about as done as that 6 week Dog sat next to it.
> 
> lol.


Lol ya mad bruh ya just said it needs to pack on the weight lol you ll Not find a harder bud tha is in my pics dense as foooookk lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Some nice lookin buds getting chucked up 2nyt lads  ay don if your about mail us an addy mate and I'll sort that 2morro....right time for some graft on the m5


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

I reckon you should send a snip on Ched so we're both reading from the same hymn sheet and we'll see what's what.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I reckon you should send a snip on Ched so we're both reading from the same hymn sheet and we'll see what's what.


Sambo will tell ya by wkend mate and ill get some to ya wen I get them 2 down believe me mate its done at 8wk and no1 will know any diffrent ive run same strain 10+yrs of growin matevyou wont find another like her accept livers and psycho but exo for yeild and sales all day long mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

1/2lb, standard.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

i dont need wait for the wkend chedz although i think me taster is about fucking due, must be me new deodrant or sumfing lmao

exo is well ready at 8wk yeah it will get stronger at 9-10 and is nicer but it aint putting much weight on in them extra weeks, ive chopped exo many many times just the odd plant cause ive been skint at 7wks fuck ive even sold it with no complaints but my own at the lost weight at 6wk lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Sambo will tell ya by wkend mate and ill get some to ya wen I get them 2 down believe me mate its done at 8wk and no1 will know any diffrent ive run same strain 10+yrs of growin matevyou wont find another like her accept livers and psycho but exo for yeild and sales all day long mate


Mind your fan leaves look different to mine Ched, more spread out 5 fingers rather than a longer middle finger.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

yman if you got your clone from the thread then its exo.

burger looks niiice, i had a killer burger the other day proper nice burger with all the trimmings topped with slow smoked brisket still drooling about it now lol i need another lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yman if you got your clone from the thread then its exo.


Aye no doubt but it does look different mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Well to me it does.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye no doubt but it does look different mate.


environment yman and you saying the exo is in different spot to them other plants still makes me fink cold is or was your prob aint you got a meter up there?

im not being a cunt but if it is cold i dont fink they will ever finish properly but we will see.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

I is the cold bro ya now my opinion on it I tell ya 100% its the cold ive had it be4 !! Remember wen I said I did a grow at tje old mans well they were outside in next door neighbours for a good 4-5hrs and there was frost on the ground and guess wot it fucked em up I waited extra few wks see I they would finish but its the roots mate they dont like the cold hence why I said reveg em trust me I aint blagging ya ya might still finish em if they aint suffered to bad but they will neva grow to there potential ill put me fuck next few plants on it on me babies life yman like I said just see but its gonna be a long wait mate trust me and thats only if they suffered abit !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> environment yman and you saying the exo is in different spot to them other plants still makes me fink cold is or was your prob aint you got a meter up there?
> 
> im not being a cunt but if it is cold i dont fink they will ever finish properly but we will see.


It's not cold now.

It was only ever cold for 3 weeks tops and that wasn't really cold as like I say lights off was during the day, not even cold enough to see my breath.

The 3 weeks prior to that, the first 3 weeks they were in the tent and they didn't do much then, I posted photo's at week 3, Ched said they don't do much till week 5.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

I aint bein funny but im sure some of you lads reckon im full of it lol believe me ive done it all to this strain and I aint messin wiv yas I know wot make the bitch tick and scroggingvand enviriment fuck ups is a big issue with exo id of done 2x grow by the time that scrog was done mate as ive told ya be4 but you ll live and learn like I jad to


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I aint bein funny but im sure some of you lads reckon im full of it lol believe me ive done it all to this strain and I aint messin wiv yas I know wot make the bitch tick and scroggingvand enviriment fuck ups is a big issue with exo id of done 2x grow by the time that scrog was done mate as ive told ya be4 but you ll live and learn like I jad to


With all due respect Ched no fucker said anything to me throughout the 6 weeks veg and training I put em both through.

I like how clone only experts come come out of the woodwork when yer popcorn is nearly 4 months on its way, lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not cold now.
> 
> It was only ever cold for 3 weeks tops and that wasn't really cold as like I say lights off was during the day, not even cold enough to see my breath.
> 
> The 3 weeks prior to that, the first 3 weeks they were in the tent and they didn't do much then, I posted photo's at week 3, Ched said they don't do much till week 5.


Damage has already been done tho yorkie it does nt matter if ya canny see it from above its below wots ya problem mate I swear to ya its in a airpot yh open the pot up see for yaself ill put me next few plants on roots are fucked and not takin nutrients up as they should !!! Ya cant argue with a lad thats been there and done it mate and believe me it only hapoened the once and I knew it was fucked


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With all due respect Ched no fucker said anything to me throughout the 6 weeks veg and training I put em both through.
> 
> I like how clone only experts come come out of the woodwork when yer popcorn is nearly 4 months on its way, lol.


Look back on the thread wen ya started em mate I was nt on hear then and believe me I of told ya somewere down the line if not I mentioned it to sambo mate I aint growin the fucker by the way lol like I said you ll live and learn like we all av to


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With all due respect Ched no fucker said anything to me throughout the 6 weeks veg and training I put em both through.
> 
> I like how clone only experts come come out of the woodwork when yer popcorn is nearly 4 months on its way, lol.


Look back on the thread wen ya started em mate I was nt on hear then and believe me I of told ya somewere down the line if not I mentioned it to sambo mate I aint growin the fucker by the way lol like I said you ll live and learn like we all av to


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Damage has already been done tho yorkie it does nt matter if ya canny see it from above its below wots ya problem mate I swear to ya its in a airpot yh open the pot up see for yaself ill put me next few plants on roots are fucked and not takin nutrients up as they should !!! Ya cant argue with a lad thats been there and done it mate and believe me it only hapoened the once and I knew it was fucked


They're not in airpots.

They're in 15L regular pots and the roots are growing thick and white, all healthy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Look back on the thread wen ya started em mate I was nt on hear then and believe me I of told ya somewere down the line if not I mentioned it to sambo mate I aint growin the fucker by the way lol like I said you ll live and learn like we all av to


No mate, you said fuck all.

The only bit of advice I got from anybody was from (I think) MG who said they might end up just hard balls instead of colas as he'd tried it once with a pal.
I'm starting to see what he meant and understand why.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With all due respect Ched no fucker said anything to me throughout the 6 weeks veg and training I put em both through.
> 
> I like how clone only experts come come out of the woodwork when yer popcorn is nearly 4 months on its way, lol.


Yorkie no lie bro look back at me posts ive said it somewhere to ya mate ya dont top or scrog exo supercrop lst yes and believe me mate ive made mistake hundreds of time through tryin shit out its the way of life im no expert mate believe me I just know wot makes this strain tick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Yorkie no lie bro look back at me posts ive said it somewhere to ya mate ya dont top or scrog exo supercrop lst yes and believe me mate ive made mistake hundreds of time through tryin shit out its the way of life im no expert mate believe me I just know wot makes this strain tick


SCROG is LST Ched.

Neither have been topped, only trained under the screens.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Or mainlining bro to get wot ya want is easy leave it bee and sog the fuck outta em if ya roots are still thick and white you might just make it finish but ya still aint gettin wot ya should of done bro and you ll not get the fucker to harden up as you ve stressed the fucker that much with the roots I did say to reveg and it would of helped ya massively mate as there is to much above and not enough below to support it yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah OK Ched.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

No mate diffrent sort of trainining mate believe me ya not makin the bottom of plants reach the top of a screen whilst lsting em all yr doin with bottom is choppin bottom 1/3rd off completely plus yr giving leeway to the branches with string wear as ya dont with a scrog mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Laters boys.

She needs watering in a mo before bed.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lmfao I sense ive done ya in yorkie !! Do as u please mate ya av nt the roots to finish em properly thats all ive gotta say bro no need to be pissed with me lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> SCROG is LST Ched.
> 
> Neither have been topped, only trained under the screens.


Ya tickle me ya old bastard I thought I was bad and stuck in me ways and argued till the sun come up but ya take it to another level lmao I wanna see ya roots now tho mate !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmfao I sense ive done ya in yorkie !! Do as u please mate ya av nt the roots to finish em properly thats all ive gotta say bro no need to be pissed with me lol


I'm not pissed with you in the slightest mate.

But your grasping at straws.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hears some fine lookin roots for ya yorkie livers which has been potted up 12-14days back


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2014)

Laters man.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not pissed with you in the slightest mate.
> 
> But your grasping at straws.


How mate I know wot im on about and can see wots wot


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wen those are air pruned yorkie the fuckers will av a right system to smash thise pots believe me its already broke the jiffy in2


exodus0408 said:


> Hears some fine lookin roots for ya yorkie livers which has been potted up 12-14days back View attachment 3013355


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ginger bollox yh u ya northern fuckin bold headed fairy yh sambo stop ya fuckin lurking haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just for sambo lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just for sambo lmfao View attachment 3013374 she thinks she got the kingy to herself lol sambo ya still in little bed lol and no lads I aint talkin to meself lol even tho it looks like I am cus of sambo the cunt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 4, 2014)

Alreeeet sniff head....on me way home from night shift just shmokin a nice fat joint with a cuppa...can't beat that shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With all due respect Ched no fucker said anything to me throughout the 6 weeks veg and training I put em both through.
> 
> I like how clone only experts come come out of the woodwork when yer popcorn is nearly 4 months on its way, lol.


I think you'll find yorkie I told u at the start exo don't do well in scrogg but meh, who am I lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, you said fuck all.
> 
> The only bit of advice I got from anybody was from (I think) MG who said they might end up just hard balls instead of colas as he'd tried it once with a pal.
> I'm starting to see what he meant and understand why.


So u do remember lol, I'm just tryin to catch up here


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2014)

One thing I mine when I tried it too yorkie was loads of wee small fan leaves, hardly any bigger than about 4inchs I'd say, just always looked like everything was goina be small


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2014)

interesting convo re exo..........I found her a good teacher, she loves short veg and stupid amounts of nutes and light, ive taken ger to 8 weeks veg but shes in a 30 l smart pot with no training an in supersoil, best way ive found is as chedz says, short veg plenty roots then its fat waxy nugs, mine don't throw white pistils to finish but im in organics rather than coco, they look finished to fuk at 8.5 weeks


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 4, 2014)

I aint even gonna bother addin to it no more ive said my piece


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

After 9wks yr bud will foxtail its not cus of heat humidity or nowt its because its pushin everythin so try and finish itself eg catch pollen you ll not stop this unless you av nt grew it properly its a known trait in the strain hence why you get white pistals to the end !! Another factor could be I neva flush but reduce the nute intake of my plants This is another reason you ll see white pistals in pics if you look at the trics on the plants you ll find they are as cloudy as could be you ll not get it any more riper than you see it!! Id av chopped em last wk but ive a back log of shit to chop but not enough time in the day to do it and ill be fuck if im spending my wk nights down there after work !!!!!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> After 9wks yr bud will foxtail its not cus of heat humidity or nowt its because its pushin everythin so try and finish itself eg catch pollen you ll not stop this unless you av nt grew it properly its a known trait in the strain hence why you get white pistals to the end !! Another factor could be I neva flush but reduce the nute intake of my plants This is another reason you ll see white pistals in pics if you look at the trics on the plants you ll find they are as cloudy as could be you ll not get it any more riper than you see it!! Id av chopped em last wk but ive a back log of shit to chop but not enough time in the day to do it and ill be fuck if im spending my wk nights down there after work !!!!!!!!


I dunno why u hate trimming so much. I don't trim wet anymore takes too long, I can trim 3 oz an hour once its dried, I sit on the floor with no music or booze just a spliff and a pair of scissors, all that meditation practice is payin off.........stillness man..... lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I dunno why u hate trimming so much. I don't trim wet anymore takes too long, I can trim 3 oz an hour once its dried, I sit on the floor with no music or booze just a spliff and a pair of scissors, all that meditation practice is payin off.........stillness man..... lmfao


Lol bro ya not think it takes longer in trimming and drying time ? Ive done both and trimming dry can get fuckin messy as its sticks to ya bud and fingers so much more than it does wet imo lol no beer no sniff no music lol id be fucked after 8hrs lol I need all of tha just to keep me head together lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I dunno why u hate trimming so much. I don't trim wet anymore takes too long, I can trim 3 oz an hour once its dried, I sit on the floor with no music or booze just a spliff and a pair of scissors, all that meditation practice is payin off.........stillness man..... lmfao


That's how we do it. Go gung ho with a couple of pre rolls.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fuck me the russians got ya hidin ay lads lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> I aint even gonna bother addin to it no more ive said my piece


Well that lasted all of 20 mins and u couldn't hold yer tongue lol. Exo can foxtail in week 7 m8 never mind week 9, mine do anyway.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yh mat its not a big problem imo can be heat humidity but can also just be ripeness of ya crop


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol bro ya not think it takes longer in trimming and drying time ? Ive done both and trimming dry can get fuckin messy as its sticks to ya bud and fingers so much more than it does wet imo lol no beer no sniff no music lol id be fucked after 8hrs lol I need all of tha just to keep me head together lol


man .....leave it a bit longer and it all just falls off.....ive got forged jap steel tho fukin decent scissors and the shapeof the nugs is beauty, I like the solitude it lets me think.......


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

Think I need to top these cuts?


My dog 14 thinking she's 4.



Sick new hoodie delivered today#


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Well that lasted all of 20 mins and u couldn't hold yer tongue lol. Exo can foxtail in week 7 m8 never mind week 9, mine do anyway.


I think hydro and coco must be getting dif results cos in soil its just very nice nugs without pistils or foxtails...................done the inspection dismantled and reassembled my op switched to summer night growing and just dropped 3 green crack bean s in 11 sq allmix with bottom 1/3 supersoil...........got an early trainwreck....I hope she smokes as good as she looks man classy colas on my 12/12 from seed


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I think hydro and coco must be getting dif results cos in soil its just very nice nugs without pistils or foxtails...................done the inspection dismantled and reassembled my op switched to summer night growing and just dropped 3 green crack bean s in 11 sq allmix with bottom 1/3 supersoil...........got an early trainwreck....I hope she smokes as good as she looks man classy colas on my 12/12 from seed


Dont think it's the heat in my room anyway, I had pretty low temps this run and my hygrometer hangs right at the level of the buds and humidity was always in ok, the only other thing it maybe could be is them being so close to the lights but I doubt it, maybe as u say something to do with the hydro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

oscars nft made the livers foxtail like mad though in coco it wasn't the same. no idea why tho


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oscars nft made the livers foxtail like mad though in coco it wasn't the same. no idea why tho


interesting Don prolly more o2 at the roots which is why in soil it happens the least imo...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

I made a soil 3 months ago which has now fermented and is held together with mychorrizae, ive put one 1/3 in the bottom of the pot and topped up with allmix, seed strait into this and its green crack all the way


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oscars nft made the livers foxtail like mad though in coco it wasn't the same. no idea why tho


I do have a theory on this but its probably wrong lol

When growing brussel sprouts and broccoli the denseness of the soil/how much the soil compacts and puts pressure on the roots etc determines the density of the fruit/bud whatever ya wanna call it, more the soil compacts the roots then the denser the sprout/broccoli head, maybe its something similar, certain growing systems put different pressures on the roots etc


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I do have a theory on this but its probably wrong lol
> 
> When growing brussel sprouts and broccoli the denseness of the soil/how much the soil compacts and puts pressure on the roots etc determines the density of the fruit/bud whatever ya wanna call it, more the soil compacts the roots then the denser the sprout/broccoli head, maybe its something similar, certain growing systems put different pressures on the roots etc


theres no pressure on the roots unless its walked on....the roots expand using hydrostatic forces, I think its the less o2 in compact soil mebbe


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been thinking about it and I don't think it's cold anymore, I didn't really at the time but it was a factor that has to be considered.
> 
> Honestly I think it's a natural delay in the build up of auxin's that induce flowering.
> Photo period plants flower in response to the build up of auxins (hormones), auxin production is stimulated by the dependent light cycle.
> ...


no way cant with this at all.....unless you gave them no time what so ever to recover e.g cut aptip the same day 12/12.....3 days is long enough for auxins to build back up to acceptable levels and a week is said to be best.....

how old is the 400w bulb my 600w stretch the fuck outa plants (the ones that egal eye ic said were stretched (yes you was right lol) ) the bulb died soon after.....

so could that be a possible cause the vulbs nearly dead??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not cold now.
> 
> It was only ever cold for 3 weeks tops and that wasn't really cold as like I say lights off was during the day, not even cold enough to see my breath.
> 
> 5.


3 weeks of cold on an 8 week strain is like half its life in the cold.....

if it was the first 3 weeks when the plant is setting up the buds, no wonder there in truble that's the most critical point in flower Imo.....

i would say an environmental problem still.

would also explanie why yours looks diff to every one elses as ....pheno type is dependent on environment....

(by this im referring to the argument zedd was having the other day, two cuts taken from the same mom will appear as completely different looking if grown in completely diff enviroments)


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I made a soil 3 months ago which has now fermented and is held together with mychorrizae, ive put one 1/3 in the bottom of the pot and topped up with allmix, seed strait into this and its green crack all the way


zedd i know your a para fuck but id love to see some picks man, i love green crack ive looked into it loads.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

How long is convo gonna last lmao if ya need help growin exo jus say obviously yman does nt need help lol its his roots that av suffered hence why it looks like it does now lmfao ya lads wont have it will ya haha to much at top and not enough at bottom through the cold snap they had ! End of lmao leave it now muhahahahahaha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> theres no pressure on the roots unless its walked on....the roots expand using hydrostatic forces, I think its the less o2 in compact soil mebbe


Or pressed down wen potted up???


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2014)

Got some blue cheese (not exo this time) smells and tastes like men's urinals the ones on the seaside were people piss from the doorway.....very very bad ima hurl me tinks....


----------



## black sheep (Mar 5, 2014)

I was considering blue cheese auto for my next grow, maybe its best to give it a miss if the smell is that bad.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> theres no pressure on the roots unless its walked on....the roots expand using hydrostatic forces, I think its the less o2 in compact soil mebbe


Probably should have explained it better lol.....

Long story short, brussels and broccoli grow tighter flowers/buds/heads whatever you wanna call em when they are in a heavier clayier soil, something to do with the density of the soil putting pressure on/inhibiting the roots ability to push thru the soil so easily, because the roots have to use extra effort and are always fighting this somehow increases the density of the part flowering

basically heavy,clay soil= very tight hard buds/flowers lighter non clayy soil - lighter less compact

And this was direct from the mouth of Peter seabrook the gardening expert who has the feature in the sun n other places, got chatting to him at a country show/farmers show thing a few years ago


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2014)

lemon`s pictures:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

@ lem, did that def turn out to be phos?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> zedd i know your a para fuck but id love to see some picks man, i love green crack ive looked into it loads.....


ha ha man why u misquoting me.......lmao all psycho exo etc are the same only dif is med and grower.......fuk pics man go for it I love seeing them but u don't understand data or don't care...oh yeah u get a proxy to do it....why....no bs about no money for camera/lappy pls


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

....lets hope thats all u have dripping from ur cheeks zeddd lol reminds me of when i get up in the morning n piss excellence.



sorry not excellence..blood** lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=GEoXU9iiNOLnywOy64KwDQ&url=http://www.expressandstar.com/news/emergency-services/2014/03/05/fire-destroys-roof-of-suspected-wolverhampton-cannabis-factory/&cd=1&ved=0CCwQqQIwAA&usg=AFQjCNFOVk1KY2RI3UhWtXp3a77Vct1meA fuckin wounded sum cunt lol imagine wot you d be like if they were both yrs lmao only up the rd from us !! &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

"Police say the plants will be removed and destroyed by the force&#8217;s dedicated Cannabis Disposal Team." Hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2x5PZKCf1E re the sig relax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2x5PZKCf1E re the sig relax


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> "Police say the plants will be removed and destroyed by the force&#8217;s dedicated Cannabis Disposal Team." Hahaha


Fuckin rife down here mate believe me !!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo


not seen that, well done, I coulnt finish it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

everyones out and im a secret singer....tracy chapman today lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo


HAHAHAHAHAHA

I lasted 14 seconds before coughing my guts up laughing after taking a toke


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

anyone here watch getting doug with high? fucking sweet ass youtube showamabob


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> everyones out and im a secret singer....tracy chapman today lol


i use to think she was a dude lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

Just listening to Louis Theroux on Joe Rogan podcast


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i use to think she was a dude lol


I still do


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @ lem, did that def turn out to be phos?


yea with a follow up calcium def.....the cause was however not removing the plants and adding the nutes.....so lesson learnt don't add nutes directly to a res/root zone.....

that's the only thing about hydro it can go from great to bad in 24hrs......

looking at them plants above you wouldn't have thought 2days ago they were nearly dead.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha man why u misquoting me.......lmao all psycho exo etc are the same only dif is med and grower.......fuk pics man go for it I love seeing them but u don't understand data or don't care...oh yeah u get a proxy to do it....why....no bs about no money for camera/lappy pls


no idea what the fuck your on about mate..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;pPdFrW076R0]http://youtu.be/pPdFrW076R0[/video]

For all u religious ppl here 

Seen this guy live in Glasgow back in 2010, he's a comedy genius with songs. Even has a good few albums out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHKchu8xP5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Alreet lads well night off for me I guess I'm gonna have to smoke weed all night instead aye what a bitch lol...its nice to see the clone throwing out new growth at last didn't think it was ever gonna happen like...me seeds are on their 3rd set of leaves now as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBN5RFpoYpA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

Rambo and relax..Ukraine update....................." Rinat Akhmetov, the wealthiest of the oligarchs, head of the SCM group employing 300,000 people and spanning the entirety of the Ukraine, pledged to defend his homeland &#8211; although he had lived at One Hyde Park, London - in the event of a Russian invasion. The previous day two other oligarchs, Igor Kolomoisky and Serhiy Taruta, accepted governorships over two regions and responsibility for preparing defense against a Russian invasion. Kolomoisky, &#8220;a prominent member and supporter of the country&#8217;s Jewish community,&#8221; now heads the regional government of Dnipropetrovsk in eastern Ukraine. Taruta is governor of Donetsk, in the far east of the Ukraine. Another oligarch, Dmytro Firtash, rallied to the cause, &#8220;speaking on behalf of business circles.&#8221; Rabbi Shmuel Kaminezki, head of the Jewish community in Dnipropetrovsk, expressed his support for Kolomoisky, as the Jewish community likewise finds its Ukrainian nationalist voice.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

alright lads , hows it all going tonight ..... 
@chedz - you get ya fairy mate ?? 
@Gaz - im really fucking sorry i missed your reply last night mate , dont worry about it , im all good anyway bro , ill send you my new mobile number n then i can sort you something out my end 
@Welsh wizzard - I just got sent a un released pack of exotics new cookie cross strain , forum cut x star fighter , you want half the pack ?? there regs mate .... 
@Zedd - what you using to make your teas at minute mate ? im trying to find a few diff recipes and mix it up abit to see what i like best .... you ever tried making super soil ? 

Think thats everything LOL ..... 

oh yeah ... ill have a few oz spare in a week or so if anyone can punt em send me a pm


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , hows it all going tonight .....
> @chedz - you get ya fairy mate ??
> @Gaz - im really fucking sorry i missed your reply last night mate , dont worry about it , im all good anyway bro , ill send you my new mobile number n then i can sort you something out my end
> @Welsh wizzard - I just got sent a un released pack of exotics new cookie cross strain , forum cut x star fighter , you want half the pack ?? there regs mate ....
> ...


gimme a PM n let me know what it is, when they are ready etc n how much ya want for em n ill have an ask about


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah no probs sae ... ill have ICE , Crown jewels , LSD .... keeping the casey jones for myself LOL . ive only chopped 2 at minute , giving the others abit longer though so ill let you know when its all done


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

been thinking about throwing a bag of this into my soil mixture ... what y'all think ... http://www.rootgrow.co.uk/shop/after-plant.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> been thinking about throwing a bag of this into my soil mixture ... what y'all think ... http://www.rootgrow.co.uk/shop/after-plant.


It looks good and I hope if you purchase the product it was the right choice to make.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Aye don't look bad for the price rob I like plant magics granules they work well in coco so I'd imagine there brilliant in soil


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah mate , not sure if it would be too hot though to just throw into my soil mix lol ... might bubble some up into a tea ... 

zedd you about broseph ?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye don't look bad for the price rob I like plant magics granules they work well in coco so I'd imagine there brilliant in soil


there not granules mate its like a compost texture , there not by plant magic  its on offer in wilkos mate , 6 quid for 1kg , picked up a bag of it and a bag of mycorrhizal fungi , thats on offer for 4 quid a bag aswell .... that fungi stuff works shit how ...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

just about to try abit of this crown jewels clone only , been gagging to try this since it 1st started smelling LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeh I know they ain't plant magic lol I was just saying that the stuff I use...I do use wilkos liquid seaweed tho and the plants love it sprayed or in the feed either way it keeps em strong and healthy


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

nice man , not tried that before .... when i first started growing i tried wilkos tomotoe feed ... that was a mistake pmsl ... smoking on anything nice bro ?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , hows it all going tonight .....
> @chedz - you get ya fairy mate ??
> @Gaz - im really fucking sorry i missed your reply last night mate , dont worry about it , im all good anyway bro , ill send you my new mobile number n then i can sort you something out my end
> @Welsh wizzard - I just got sent a un released pack of exotics new cookie cross strain , forum cut x star fighter , you want half the pack ?? there regs mate ....
> ...


Yo pal hows shit? 

Yeah Shweet man I'll take a few! Can chuck you a couple of firedog or blue petrol beans if you want. I have a few of both. 

Also can take first cut or two of cookie tomorrow I reckon, get that rooted up.

Meant to ask too, you got any Bodhi beans?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah no probs sae ... ill have ICE , Crown jewels , LSD .... keeping the casey jones for myself LOL . ive only chopped 2 at minute , giving the others abit longer though so ill let you know when its all done


I get offered casey cuts so often. So bored of it man. Nice shit once in a while but not as a routine one for me.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> nice man , not tried that before .... when i first started growing i tried wilkos tomotoe feed ... that was a mistake pmsl ... smoking on anything nice bro ?


Lol aye I think a lot of us have gone down the tomato feed path when first starting out lol I know I did Haha...ERM gotta bit of cheese and some citrus haze which is pretty damn nice to be fair...what the jewels like?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , hows it all going tonight .....
> @chedz - you get ya fairy mate ??
> @Gaz - im really fucking sorry i missed your reply last night mate , dont worry about it , im all good anyway bro , ill send you my new mobile number n then i can sort you something out my end
> @Welsh wizzard - I just got sent a un released pack of exotics new cookie cross strain , forum cut x star fighter , you want half the pack ?? there regs mate ....
> ...


No fairy lad checked on the tracker and fuck knows wots gone on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Easy ww how's it going?I'm looking forward to a cookie cut man especially lookin at them pics if that's owt to go by and the reviews lol..have u heated if that Sherbert and the y ?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Yo pal hows shit?
> 
> Yeah Shweet man I'll take a few! Can chuck you a couple of firedog or blue petrol beans if you want. I have a few of both.
> 
> ...


ummm off top of my head i have tranquil elephantizer by bodhi and a snow lotus by bodhi but dunno if i have anyothers ... , im wanting to f2 the tranquils though unless you want them and you can f2 them me and send me a few back lol  
ive been working over in wales today ... bloody foreigners with there dodgy street signs lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy ww how's it going?I'm looking forward to a cookie cut man especially lookin at them pics if that's owt to go by and the reviews lol..have u heated if that Sherbert and the y ?


EU Seedfinder using my fucking pics!

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinMint_Cookies/Sin_City_Seeds/gallery/09021467732248678/


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Might as well join in seeing this thread has been revived from the one or two posts every 10 minutes to 1 post every minute.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> No fairy lad checked on the tracker and fuck knows wots gone on


whats it say on the tracker ? my missus is out and shes the one who knows how it works or id get her to look lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ummm off top of my head i have tranquil elephantizer by bodhi and a snow lotus by bodhi but dunno if i have anyothers ... , im wanting to f2 the tranquils though unless you want them and you can f2 them me and send me a few back lol
> ive been working over in wales today ... bloody foreigners with there dodgy street signs lol


More for a mate up in the hills who been looking for some good good Bodhi shizzle. If you want to let any go let me know and we'll figure something out, not sure if I'd get anything more than a cut or two back though. Greenhouse grower he is. Likes em big.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> EU Seedfinder using my fucking pics!
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinMint_Cookies/Sin_City_Seeds/gallery/09021467732248678/


lmao who is the uploader ? you know him lol ... theres more pics of yours there aswell


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> EU Seedfinder using my fucking pics!
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinMint_Cookies/Sin_City_Seeds/gallery/09021467732248678/


What...is that one if yours Yeh? Cheeky fuckers...looks dank as tho mate canna wait to get my mitts on one


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Might as well join in seeing this thread has been revived from the one or two posts every 10 minutes to 1 post every minute.


you just gotta ask the right questions lol ...


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> lmao who is the uploader ? you know him lol ... theres more pics of yours there aswell


No idea who he is. Not worth reporting it really though. Not sure whether to be proud or pissed. That pic is the one i got cut of.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> More for a mate up in the hills who been looking for some good good Bodhi shizzle. If you want to let any go let me know and we'll figure something out, not sure if I'd get anything more than a cut or two back though. Greenhouse grower he is. Likes em big.


what type of weed does he like i might have something next to me he could be interested in ??


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

this is yours aswell ?? http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinMint_Cookies/Sin_City_Seeds/gallery/09021400880932504/


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> you just gotta ask the right questions lol ...


No I mean this thread was literally dead a week ago; everyone but very few people were not posting anything


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> this is yours aswell ?? http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinMint_Cookies/Sin_City_Seeds/gallery/09021400880932504/


Yeah. He's got a few of mine. I think its either from the Farm or SinCitys own forum.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> what type of weed does he like i might have something next to me he could be interested in ??


I'll have a chat. I know he was after tigers milk? Loves bodhi. Will get back to you on it man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sure I've got 2 bhodi ghodi og beans I'll have a gander later on...I'd be proud if sum1 is stealing your pics to show a strain off means your doing something right don't it


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I'll have a chat. I know he was after tigers milk? Loves bodhi. Will get back to you on it man.


i know a lad that has tigers milk .... but i doubt ill get em off him lol ... i have some g13/hp88 x the white he could try , its a cross i made myself ..... very very heavy stone so not for the satty lovers lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i know a lad that has tigers milk .... but i doubt ill get em off him lol ... i have some g13/hp88 x the white he could try , its a cross i made myself ..... very very heavy stone so not for the satty lovers lol


I love the white. 

Im hoping for a wifi leaner off one of these two firedogs. Some of the strongest shit I've ever smoked. 

Bizzle, yeah suppose man. Just not good knowing your shit gets about, kind of why I didnt post for a while! Some of those pics do look funky though.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

whats the firedog ? wifi x breeders boutiques dog ? who made em man ?

ill throw u a pack in with the cookie cross


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah no probs sae ... ill have ICE , Crown jewels , LSD .... keeping the casey jones for myself LOL . ive only chopped 2 at minute , giving the others abit longer though so ill let you know when its all done


Cheers mate wont be for selling on or anything, just a few ppl i know will want some for percy, very rare finding decent ozs round this way so ppl dont mind splashing out on it for emselves when they do turn up lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2014)

What's happening lads, just got back on home turf and I'm goina smoke my brains out lol, 6 days of tryin to make a wee bit of bubble hash last me is no good when you know you've got a choice of exo livers or psychosis back home


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll 100 % take the cookies man, always up for running cookie funk.

Wifi is AliGee FireDog ( Wifey#1 X AlienDog f3 ) Wifey is his fave Wifi


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep I've got 1 ghoji og reg seed I popped one and it was male so hopefully this last one is a fem...day want it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's happening lads, just got back on home turf and I'm goina smoke my brains out lol, 6 days of tryin to make a wee bit of bubble hash last me is no good when you know you've got a choice of exo livers or psychosis back home


Get it down ya mate its wank having take stuff last ain't it especially due to work ....if I were you I'd make a nice salad out of all 3 and have a fruity one


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yep I've got 1 ghoji og reg seed I popped one and it was male so hopefully this last one is a fem...day want it?


I'll shout him tomorrow and ask. I'd say throw it down now pal!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeh man sound think i might pop.one of my bilberry seeds see how they go on


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get it down ya mate its wank having take stuff last ain't it especially due to work ....if I were you I'd make a nice salad out of all 3 and have a fruity one


Just blazed an exo joint next is psychosis followed by livers then start again lol. Fuckin stuffs a little sticky cos I just had it dried and jarred just before I left and the jars ain't been opened till now, I'll leave it all opened for a day or so and shit should be grand


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

that crown jewels is nice shit man , im pretty blazed off that joint 
tastes earthy to start with but then has a slight floral after taste.
heads fuzzy n eyes want to close lol ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

I like it a little sticky but so it still grinds up tho..can't fault ya smoke till your eyes bleed bro lol ho on do yaself a salad that would be some tasty shit man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , hows it all going tonight .....
> @chedz - you get ya fairy mate ??
> @Gaz - im really fucking sorry i missed your reply last night mate , dont worry about it , im all good anyway bro , ill send you my new mobile number n then i can sort you something out my end
> @Welsh wizzard - I just got sent a un released pack of exotics new cookie cross strain , forum cut x star fighter , you want half the pack ?? there regs mate ....
> ...


No worries mate that's kl, just pm or email me ya number when ur ready bro and we can sort summit out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds alreet I'm all about the flavours man you get more stoned off a joint that tastes nice than weed with no flavour


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

at Robbie P, yeah I make tea everyday and supersoil own receipe, tea is water, ewc, guano, kelp, humic acid and blackstrap, 24 hrs till very foamy, supersoil is allmix perlite coco mix with mycorrhizae ewc guano, bone meal and lime.........good to see u blazed mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

I tell ya what that shmichaels like his dad ain't he fuckin ell lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at Robbie P, yeah I make tea everyday and supersoil own receipe, tea is water, ewc, guano, kelp, humic acid and blackstrap, 24 hrs till very foamy, supersoil is allmix perlite coco mix with mycorrhizae ewc guano, bone meal and lime.........good to see u blazed mate


nice one man , your teas recipe is same as mine except i use alfalfa meal and ive not used humic acid . my soil mix is abit of everything at minute lol , i am thinking about making some supersoil , what do you use on seedlings and small veg plants, do you just cut your supersoil with reg soil ? 
this just took me forever to type lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 5, 2014)

Recieved at senders local depot robbie bro its movin but slow I hope they all good me man lol should be as u said decent enough roots so heres hoping mate !!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 5, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Recieved at senders local depot robbie bro its movin but slow I hope they all good me man lol should be as u said decent enough roots so heres hoping mate !!


yeah hope so man ... deffo shud be tomoz then bro


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> nice one man , your teas recipe is same as mine except i use alfalfa meal and ive not used humic acid . my soil mix is abit of everything at minute lol , i am thinking about making some supersoil , what do you use on seedlings and small veg plants, do you just cut your supersoil with reg soil ?
> this just took me forever to type lol


for humic acid I use topmax ....for clones I transplant up to supersoil and for seedlings I use a supersoil base with all mix for the first layer so the roots grow into it...also I don't even need magnecal now I got the tea dialled in


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.capitalgazette.com/blogs/under_the_dome/annapolis-police-chief-cites-hoax-story-in-opposition-to-marijuana/article_97c304e5-b485-5981-9197-9b5f9f5f97e7.html


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> http://www.capitalgazette.com/blogs/under_the_dome/annapolis-police-chief-cites-hoax-story-in-opposition-to-marijuana/article_97c304e5-b485-5981-9197-9b5f9f5f97e7.html


hahahahah nice one wiz.....what a knobend


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> hahahahah nice one wiz.....what a knobend


Isnt it pal.

Good to have something funny to start the day off with my morning doob.

Good day today!


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol ive gotta show ya this lads lol look at the size of this fucker in a 1litre pot haha ive took about 40 cuts off this fucker aswell lmao um surprised the pot has nt exploded with the root mass in there lol been in same pot for over 10wks now haha still green and healthy and still gettin white as fuck roots in there so ill see how long 1 can last lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at Robbie P, yeah I make tea everyday and supersoil own receipe, tea is water, ewc, guano, kelp, humic acid and blackstrap, 24 hrs till very foamy, supersoil is allmix perlite coco mix with mycorrhizae ewc guano, bone meal and lime.........good to see u blazed mate


no fluvic acid ??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> there not granules mate its like a compost texture , there not by plant magic  its on offer in wilkos mate , 6 quid for 1kg , picked up a bag of it and a bag of mycorrhizal fungi , thats on offer for 4 quid a bag aswell .... that fungi stuff works shit how ...


hahah i posted about this last week man glad to see you got the fungi i had a dubbled root mass in 24hrs and new roots wont stop growing super white and thick .....the granuels au t even ment for dwc looool....


i was so impressed i now have all my mums potted up in 12ltr smartpots using westlands potting and cutting soil and no perlite.....

as you can see in that pik yday the dirt mums are thriving.....

for me its speacial because everything ive ever put in mud has died.....

ive now found out how easy soil can be, and how much more forgiving it is, plants can take much higher temps, no phing of water, no adding nutes etc..


my only prob is how i feed when the dirt nutes run out.....want an organic feed....but i think you've just give me the perfect stuff Robbie.......


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Zed ya reconise this baby?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahah i posted about this last week man glad to see you got the fungi i had a dubbled root mass in 24hrs and new roots wont stop growing super white and thick .....the granuels au t even ment for dwc looool....
> 
> 
> i was so impressed i now have all my mums potted up in 12ltr smartpots using westlands potting and cutting soil and no perlite.....
> ...


u kill me....u really do ive spat coffee everywhere and need to change my shirt.......u will need nutes to feed the soil, fulvic acid is also in topmax btw


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Zed ya reconise this baby?
> 
> View attachment 3014767View attachment 3014768


looks like a lovely livers mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Zed ya reconise this baby?
> 
> View attachment 3014767View attachment 3014768


 reminds me of my dbxl3


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> reminds me of my dbxl3


You or anyone else in here got any more pics of the Deep blue x Livers? Only ask as im thinking of cracking some of the ones ive got here so i can save some BP until BB re-stocks


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemons pictures:


View attachment 3014772View attachment 3014773View attachment 3014774View attachment 3014775View attachment 3014776


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe one for you zedd? i know you like ya jap knives/swords etc

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=724664994240973&set=pcb.724667500907389&type=1&theater


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You or anyone else in here got any more pics of the Deep blue x Livers? Only ask as im thinking of cracking some of the ones ive got here so i can save some BP until BB re-stocks


yeah ill throw up what pics i have n ill take more when lights go on ...some are a little old, sorry...


first 2 pics of em all the og kush is back left n DOG is in the middle rest are dbxl


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah ill throw up what pics i have n ill take more when lights go on ...some are a little old, sorry...
> 
> 
> first 2 pics of em all the og kush is back left n DOG is in the middle rest are dbxl


cool cheers for that, have you taken any to completion yet or are they still growing? Jus trying to find someone thats finished one so i know what to expect with it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

nah all on week 4 of flowering n the DOG is really taking off smells un-fucking-real...so far they take what u give em the only problem child is the og kush every1 else has loved what they got. *flips off dinafem* 


again the first 2 pics are of towards the end of week 2 so alot has taken place growth wise n ill be sure to take a few purdy pics later for u.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nah all on week 4 of flowering n the DOG is really taking off smells un-fucking-real...so far they take what u give em the only problem child is the og kush every1 else has loved what they got. *flips off dinafem*
> 
> 
> again the first 2 pics are of towards the end of week 2 so alot has taken place growth wise n ill be sure to take a few purdy pics later for u.


cool cheers mate, will be at least 10-14 days before i decide which ones im cracking n they will be getting done 12/12FS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

thats perfect ill have posted some great pics by then. didnt see the point in posting 2 many veg pics but ill doc the flowering (unless i get 2 high) every few days.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u kill me....u really do ive spat coffee everywhere and need to change my shirt.......u will need nutes to feed the soil, fulvic acid is also in topmax btw


hahaha i mean i don't want to add anything to the dirt, i think what the plant needs should already be in the dirt......everytime i try and feed dirt it fucks up, it seems when the nutes are already in the dirt i do better, so a little prep is needed.....

im running a kings kut in dirt now that i will flower, Eddie the lemon man has told.me they taste of 100% better in dirt....mine can be very lemony so if its better in dirt....wow....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahaha i mean i don't want to add anything to the dirt, i think what the plant needs should already be in the dirt......everytime i try and feed dirt it fucks up, it seems when the nutes are already in the dirt i do better, so a little prep is needed.....
> 
> im running a kings kut in dirt now that i will flower, Eddie the lemon man has told.me they taste of 100% better in dirt....mine can be very lemony so if its better in dirt....wow....


everything tastes better soil grown mate, get a lot more sevondary flavours n stuff come out in soil


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

I fucking hate veg time. Goes so so slowly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

morning chuckle bunch. what's cracking?

just dropped a fortune on a new filter & i'm hungover as fuck.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> , fulvic acid is also in topmax btw


ahhh cool, i know fuck all about dirt ....im learning now.....i think the weeds turning me kinda hippyish.....hydros so much work and very unnatural......

plants just look right in dirt.......

would love an outdoor spot to grow a shawney bush ive done a couple outside, and enjoy it much more, i like walking away and returning to see what's what its like a surprise lol.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

lmao @ plants just look right in dirt...DUH lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning chuckle bunch. what's cracking?
> 
> just dropped a fortune on a new filter & i'm hungover as fuck.


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/03/06/david-cameron-selfie-twititter_n_4909425.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-comedy&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like a lovely livers mate


good eyes for his clone only's like! Yh few snips comin off her tonight or tomoz im stackin these clones like they are goin outta fashion lol ive a prop for each of my strains and ill need another 1 for each the way im goin lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> everything tastes better soil grown mate, get a lot more sevondary flavours n stuff come out in soil


haha i might not like it grown in soil then hahaha, ive put my mums in dirt and have taken kuts, i want to see if the fact the kuts were taken from a dirt mum will make much difference, growth is much diff in hydro compaired to dirt......

i like dirt for my mums, need much less attention, very surprised at how fast there growing though the potting/cutting soil is very fine and airy though......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lmao @ plants just look right in dirt...DUH lol


mate im a city boy hydro man.....i have never ever grown anyting in mud...anything...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> mate im a city boy hydro man.....i have never ever grown anyting in mud...anything...


 im just busting balls mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;eNzHl9Bzhps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNzHl9Bzhps[/video] one of the best motivational speeches ive heard...he smoked alot of pot 2 lol even with tommy chong!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> mate im a city boy hydro man.....i have never ever grown anyting in mud...anything...


then maybe you need to start lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I fucking hate veg time. Goes so so slowly


start with the smallest pot ya can! Say half litre pots leave in em for 10 days and they should of grew 6-10inches the put in final pot and you ll find yr growth explodes should only take 3wks to get any plant to 18-24inches big hight and wide imo and thats with the smallest clones you ve ever seen!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> then maybe you need to start lol


maybe....will see it could be shite long and low yielding compaired to my dwc (in sure it will) but if the smoke really is that much better ill do mud for my own headstash.....

don the cherry fingers are growing so strong and fast i might bin all the kings kut and try and beat my monster slh.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> maybe....will see it could be shite long and low yielding compaired to my dwc (in sure it will) but if the smoke really is that much better ill do mud for my own headstash.....
> 
> don the cherry fingers are growing so strong and fast i might bin all the kings kut and try and beat my monster slh.....


well what are you averaging per plant atm? I can get 3oz a plant all day long in 12/12FS in soil


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> start with the smallest pot ya can! Say half litre pots leave in em for 10 days and they should of grew 6-10inches the put in final pot and you ll find yr growth explodes should only take 3wks to get any plant to 18-24inches big hight and wide imo and thats with the smallest clones you ve ever seen!


It's not that. Shit gets interesting a week after flipping. Daily development and all that.

Just borig as fuck for next couple of weeks


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol the dog after sniffing round that muhahaha

Knockout lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> It's not that. Shit gets interesting a week after flipping. Daily development and all that.
> 
> Just borig as fuck for next couple of weeks


Ya sound as bad as me my vegging girls dont get nowere near enough attention than me flower girls lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> View attachment 3014809View attachment 3014810View attachment 3014811View attachment 3014812View attachment 3014813View attachment 3014814View attachment 3014815View attachment 3014816View attachment 3014817
> Lol the dog after sniffing round that muhahaha
> View attachment 3014818View attachment 3014819
> Knockout lol


you have a good enviro chedz soon as enviros dialled in growth is unstoppable...

@sea haven't had a consistent run so can say, the branched on the mud mums are 3/4 smaller in width vs hydro......obv hydro will outdo mud all day long that's why people do it, its like steroids for plants......but if enviro is fucked plants will be too..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> maybe....will see it could be shite long and low yielding compaired to my dwc (in sure it will) but if the smoke really is that much better ill do mud for my own headstash.....
> 
> don the cherry fingers are growing so strong and fast i might bin all the kings kut and try and beat my monster slh.....


just don't go spraying milk on em!!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just don't go spraying milk on em!!


hahaha ya kunt lool honestly i could do pull ups on the branches mate and im a rite fat kunt lool

such a nice lemon cherry smell, they both have it the larger one you have to rub the stem, the littleun stinks so much ive just ordered a filter....im in veg looooooool


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

just got a call from the van hire manager.....they cant get the smell of cannabis out of their van but it smells really nice and could he have some......kin ell ere we go


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

only other time ive been busted was when they went thru my stuff at the dump......obviously the foreman is now a payin customer, gave him a few qs and now he wants to buy it but the stress of dealing with these situations is a bit high...gotta make judgements quickly about people and u cant get it wrong


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only other time ive been busted was when they went thru my stuff at the dump......obviously the foreman is now a payin customer, gave him a few qs and now he wants to buy it but the stress of dealing with these situations is a bit high...gotta make judgements quickly about people and u cant get it wrong


i bought 4 gunie pigs all they eat is roots stems and trim......no trail ere lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahaha ya kunt lool honestly i could do pull ups on the branches mate and im a rite fat kunt lool
> 
> such a nice lemon cherry smell, they both have it the larger one you have to rub the stem, the littleun stinks so much ive just ordered a filter....im in veg looooooool


hahah nice one man. you taking cuts then aye? 


zeddd said:


> just got a call from the van hire manager.....they cant get the smell of cannabis out of their van but it smells really nice and could he have some......kin ell ere we go


lmao better than the alternative i guess


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i bought 4 gunie pigs all they eat is roots stems and trim......no trail ere lol


I would need a small farm to keep em......they cant eat too much hey?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah nice one man. you taking cuts then aye?
> 
> lmao better than the alternative i guess


the alternative is unappealing for sure Don don't think the coffee is up to much in the nic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the alternative is unappealing for sure Don don't think the coffee is up to much in the nic


Haha especially when folk shit in the kettles lmao..risky tackle mate you gotta ask yaself do u need his custom is it gonna be worth it?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Ya sound as bad as me my vegging girls dont get nowere near enough attention than me flower girls lol


Thats it man. Just did a bit of tying down. Probably do fuck all else to em till flipped as been topped and a few tied now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2014)

Bitches love being tied down and spread open lol one if the best training methods I reckon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just got a call from the van hire manager.....they cant get the smell of cannabis out of their van but it smells really nice and could he have some......kin ell ere we go


sorry to hear mate, id deny it to fuck say U rented the van for a led zepplin tribute band or something lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bitches love being tied down and spread open lol one if the best training methods I reckon


Haha tell me about it!

Should get some nice shoots from redistribution of auxins?? Yeah lazy as fuck while vegging. Going to take cuts of most of them this weekend incase any turn out to be keepers. Need to pass out a couple of firedog (Wifi x Aliendog) to people too!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha tell me about it!
> 
> Should get some nice shoots from redistribution of auxins?? Yeah lazy as fuck while vegging. Going to take cuts of most of them this weekend incase any turn out to be keepers. Need to pass out a couple of firedog (Wifi x Aliendog) to people too!


Lol Yeh something like that all I know is they go crazy man top em and tie em = lovely bushes....aye gotta take a few babies u never know do ya....I'm impressed on how how tight the nodes are on this exo their literally stacked on top of each other


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sorry to hear mate, id deny it to fuck say U rented the van for a led zepplin tribute band or something lol


never take anyone for a cunt....hes busted me, fair do s ...all I need is to get the cunt nailed down with a little weed and we are all cool,,,,ud have to be mad to try an avoid this one.......people are jealous and they can phone crimestoppers....nah u gotta think and act like its nothing but ull sort him cos he likes a smoke....any come back and ill know its him cos the only other person who knows I grow and my grow addy is Sambo lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just treated myself to a new 4 part grinder since the filth took my old one the other week, and also found some double platinum blunts so got Grape a licious and Berries, 
not had a nice blunt like this in a while.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpSTrry_5Fo

"everyone is laughing at you. You have been telling the same story for 5 minutes. Your clothes smell for months. You will probably never get a job."

Amazing!


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

Onion news. Love it.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> never take anyone for a cunt....hes busted me, fair do s ...all I need is to get the cunt nailed down with a little weed and we are all cool,,,,ud have to be mad to try an avoid this one.......people are jealous and they can phone crimestoppers....nah u gotta think and act like its nothing but ull sort him cos he likes a smoke....any come back and ill know its him cos the only other person who knows I grow and my grow addy is Sambo lol


i didnt see that post before i pm'd lol thats the right move zedd as you know.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

more interesting developments surrounding bitcoins...
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/03/05/autumn-radtke-dead_n_4904324.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech&ir=UK+Teche


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/03/06/bitcoin-creator-satoshi-nakamoto_n_4911276.html?1394117078&utm_content=buffer2c8f7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Also says on the article that Mt Gox went bankrupt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

anyone remember this one tune for a vape poop spliff.... [video=youtube;TcIC-V_N5RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcIC-V_N5RE[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> never take anyone for a cunt....hes busted me, fair do s ...all I need is to get the cunt nailed down with a little weed and we are all cool,,,,ud have to be mad to try an avoid this one.......people are jealous and they can phone crimestoppers....nah u gotta think and act like its nothing but ull sort him cos he likes a smoke....any come back and ill know its him cos the only other person who knows I grow and my grow addy is Sambo lol


you know what ur totally right dude.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

since its a sunny day, one to enjoy with ya J...

[video=youtube;6BEnKsGg0_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BEnKsGg0_8[/video]


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you know what ur totally right dude.


yeah thanks its makes sense now rite?.....people are worried about having a q in their house....u give them weed they r crims in their own heads and worried about the cops ...not thinkin about stitchin the bloke that's jus given them some lst thing there thinkin.....but its risky cos they mite be crims and try and fuk me over...but I don't think so with this bloke....hes jus a lazy stoner


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

relax that thing is in the post btw...check the packaging and weep man, im a pro


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

It is one of them mate, you have to make a call. Whatever you do, you commit to it and deal with the consequences. Good or Bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

it was the way that you put it just made sense. yeah ive seen anothers on here so will be nice to compare n thanks again bud.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just treated myself to a new 4 part grinder since the filth took my old one the other week, and also found some double platinum blunts so got Grape a licious and Berries,
> not had a nice blunt like this in a while.


u got nicked?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> u got nicked?


No mate but had the cops in ma house the other week about something unrelated and they smelled weed so I shoved a grinder full of exo in front of them before they got any ideas about searchin ma house, so been using a shitty plastic grinder since then.
hence why I also moved most of ma stuff to a mates in case they decided to come back for a look


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate but had the cops in ma house the other week about something unrelated and they smelled weed so I shoved a grinder full of exo in front of them before they got any ideas about searchin ma house, so been using a shitty plastic grinder since then.
> hence why I also moved most of ma stuff to a mates in case they decided to come back for a look


good thinking gb


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah I didn't wanna take any chances with the kids being here, fucking killing me tho not having a grow on and nothing in the near future, it's gonna be about June before I can setup again.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I didn't wanna take any chances with the kids being here, fucking killing me tho not having a grow on and nothing in the near future, it's gonna be about June before I can setup again.


I know how you feel mate, 3yr absence from growing an just as I get bk into the swing of things im gnna have to close down for a month around august goddammit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I know how you feel mate, 3yr absence from growing an just as I get bk into the swing of things im gnna have to close down for a month around august goddammit lol


Yeah its a proper kick in the bollocks ain't it mate, I don't know what to do with myself without having a load of plants to look after.
u can't have too long till ur due to chop now can u? U shud be able to get another grow or 2 in by august if u try. 
U still wanting a shot of these bubble bags? That's me done with them till fuck knows when now lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

Fuck, I need to buy a set of bubble bags for next chop. Another couple of ton.

Pay for themselves really tho


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't grow for a bit after a fucktard gave a tip off to the police but luckily I didn't have anything on and got rid of my male plants 3 days before.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah its a proper kick in the bollocks ain't it mate, I don't know what to do with myself without having a load of plants to look after.
> u can't have too long till ur due to chop now can u? U shud be able to get another grow or 2 in by august if u try.
> U still wanting a shot of these bubble bags? That's me done with them till fuck knows when now lol.


qqxlivers is 2-3 weeks away from harvest and the sage is another 3 weeks further away than that but gonna cram as much in as i can between now n having to shut down

And yes if your still fine with me borrowing your bubble bags would be much appreciated cheers


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I can't grow for a bit after a fucktard gave a tip off to the police but luckily I didn't have anything on and got rid of my male plants 3 days before.


Why are you letting fucktards know that you grow?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I can't grow for a bit after a fucktard gave a tip off to the police but luckily I didn't have anything on and got rid of my male plants 3 days before.


that's why you don't tell ppl U grow...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> qqxlivers is 2-3 weeks away from harvest and the sage is another 3 weeks further away than that but gonna cram as much in as i can between now n having to shut down
> 
> And yes if your still fine with me borrowing your bubble bags would be much appreciated cheers


Yeah it's no probs mate I said u could borrow them, I'll get them sent down to u in the next week or so since u ain't in a rush for them.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's why you don't tell ppl U grow...


Other than on this site I haven't told anyone and I think it might just had been the smell as males do also smell... everyday I got home my whole room was smelling of dank so it might just be that.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Fuck, I need to buy a set of bubble bags for next chop. Another couple of ton.
> 
> Pay for themselves really tho


Fck paying a cpl ton for ur bags mate u can get a half decent set online for about £50-60, that's all I paid for mine and they do the job spot on, and there is no gaps in stitching or anything like that which u get with the proper cheap £25 sets.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Why would U be growing without a filter?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Other than on this site I haven't told anyone and I think it might just had been the smell as males do also smell... everyday I got home my whole room was smelling of dank so it might just be that.


What? You were growing males? They do smell, but not a fraction as much as females.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fck paying a cpl ton for ur bags mate u can get a half decent set online for about £50-60, that's all I paid for mine and they do the job spot on, and there is no gaps in stitching or anything like that which u get with the proper cheap £25 sets.


They an ebay jobbie are they man? I've only used the proper bubblebag ones so assumed the knock offs would be shit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Other than on this site I haven't told anyone and I think it might just had been the smell as males do also smell... everyday I got home my whole room was smelling of dank so it might just be that.


Dont u have a filter or any other sort of odor control? That should be a top priority for any grower in the uk.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> What? You were growing males? They do smell, but not a fraction as much as females.


I wanted to keep them a bit longer so I could be sure they were males and not hermies or something so yeah I kinda figured they were for sure males so I chopped them down and disposed of them.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> They an ebay jobbie are they man? I've only used the proper bubblebag ones so assumed the knock offs would be shit


Yeah I got em on eBay, will try find the link for u in a bit when I get back home. A lot of the cheap ones are shit but u do get some decent ones as well it depends where u get them from.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont u have a filter or any other sort of odor control? That should be a top priority for any grower in the uk.


Didn't really think in to it much but I know I am for sure an idiot for doing that, I will try finding a nice outdoors spot within 2 miles of my house for April (autoflowering strains)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I got em on eBay, will try find the link for u in a bit when I get back home. A lot of the cheap ones are shit but u do get some decent ones as well it depends where u get them from.


you can get some quality double stitching ones set of 5 up to 220micron so tis pretty sweet for 35-38 sterling


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-5-x-5-Gallon-Ice-Herbal-Essence-Extractor-Kit-Bubble-Bags-High-Quality-/221361423475


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah it's no probs mate I said u could borrow them, I'll get them sent down to u in the next week or so since u ain't in a rush for them.


ty mate much appreciated but yeah no rush, will need em in a fortnight absolute earliest lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well jus met me mon and me and a certain cunt is gonna be mashed lol fuck the trimmin tonite I need a sesh lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Fastest U ever trimmed lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

did someone order a cunt??? im here lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2014)

[video]http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/03/06/best-wingsuit-flight-video-_n_4909758.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech&amp;ir=UK+Tech[/video]


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> did someone order a cunt??? im here lolol


lol ya lurkin ginger fucker haha thats some proper shit there relax and after a good en u aint wantin 2 trim put it that way lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Challenge accepted lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol no challenge about it lol I know my uppers ya can keep ya weed as longs as now and then I can av a good en haha wot ya reckon ya pay on that? Sambo shhh dont give us away lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

i dont think i could trim after smoking that, few lines of proper yeah but even then few too many n ill put the scissors down lol its fine line excuse the pun lol

i member years ago i thought it would be a good idea to do some base to help me trim, it wasnt i got sooooo paranoid i couldnt even listen to music cause it sounded like sirens to me i just sat there for 16hr trimming n panicking lmao never again, infact fink that was the last time i touched any phet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol no challenge about it lol I know my uppers ya can keep ya weed as longs as now and then I can av a good en haha wot ya reckon ya pay on that? Sambo shhh dont give us away lmao


I dunno man I still think U should send all that to me and I'll see if U can trim...no idea bud, your first born? Far 2 many variables...quality being the biggest n do U supply green to this guy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont think i could trim after smoking that, few lines of proper yeah but even then few too many n ill put the scissors down lol its fine line excuse the pun lol
> 
> i member years ago i thought it would be a good idea to do some base to help me trim, it wasnt i got sooooo paranoid i couldnt even listen to music cause it sounded like sirens to me i just sat there for 16hr trimming n panicking lmao never again, infact fink that was the last time i touched any phet.


hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahah that's fuvking brilliant lol legend haha
id be tempted to use it as my sig lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Probably to strong for ya bro I can get some shit down hear at 80 an oz and trust me ive known people av to cut it 3to1 and its still strong as fuck I wont touch it give me a stone or a proper bit of coke and im buzzin its gotta be good tho I aint into the little tickle bollox trust me fuck tha id rather av fuck all that ket was the bollox tho sambo trust me I was mashed after that I done 2 lines and I could nt walk right for a good few hrs haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno man I still think U should send all that to me and I'll see if U can trim...no idea bud, your first born? Far 2 many variables...quality being the biggest n do U supply green to this guy?


Sell weed to this lad na ya jokin ay ya lmao he is a good lad and I sorted his line so he could wash his own lol swings and round abouts ay it just take a guess ill tell ya


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im dieing to get some down me ive had 2 shits now lol to early yet tho lol I want the misses in bed wen I start so wen I finish she is fast asleep and cant see the state of me lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

I dunno man 120..122.52. Aww man ket is is a super sweet drug...first time I did it I got a bit n did it in my room listening to music...fuck me was one of the best experiences of my life!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Im dieing to get some down me ive had 2 shits now lol to early yet tho lol I want the misses in bed wen I start so wen I finish she is fast asleep and cant see the state of me lmfao


my missus would beat the shit out of me if I did any class as again that's why imma get a g of quality coke next occasion...ur some lucky cunt lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well after tonight I'm officially out of smoke again, Anyone got any stinky goodness ready to go? Not looking for much but I am in desperate need of weed lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

If that's 6g of pure c u got there chedz I'd say it's around the £300 mark minimum for most ppl but knowing u it was about £50 cos te guy owes u a favor


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Probably to strong for ya bro I can get some shit down hear at 80 an oz and trust me ive known people av to cut it 3to1 and its still strong as fuck I wont touch it give me a stone or a proper bit of coke and im buzzin its gotta be good tho I aint into the little tickle bollox trust me fuck tha id rather av fuck all that ket was the bollox tho sambo trust me I was mashed after that I done 2 lines and I could nt walk right for a good few hrs haha


phet just aint for me mate i learnt that a long time ago lol like ya say id rather some proper or a wee smoke anyday.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

many years ago I was with a strait bird who loathed all things drugs, when she used to fuk off id be on the ket, one day just as she was leaving I decided to do a cheeky line or two and mistimed it as she was taking her time....I collapsed and had an out of body experience and was watching her look at me on the floor, weird...


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> many years ago I was with a strait bird who loathed all things drugs, when she used to fuk off id be on the ket, one day just as she was leaving I decided to do a cheeky line or two and mistimed it as she was taking her time....I collapsed and had an out of body experience and was watching her look at me on the floor, weird...


K hooooooooooole


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

loolol spot on ww k-hole i fucking love abit of ket lovely drug but only when mixed with others imo on its own not so nice.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> many years ago I was with a strait bird who loathed all things drugs, when she used to fuk off id be on the ket, one day just as she was leaving I decided to do a cheeky line or two and mistimed it as she was taking her time....I collapsed and had an out of body experience and was watching her look at me on the floor, weird...



lmfao mate classic, i member me uncle he was always a greedy fucker if it was free so ive offered him some ket onetime n hes loving it, gave him a fat line n he couldnt move lolol wasnt quite loving it so much then.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> K hooooooooooole


the other mistake I had was watching fear and loathing in las vegas whilst trippin on ket, theres a scene where the chicano lawyer threatens everybody in a lift with a hunting knife.....ha ha I was shitting meself and totally paralysed


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

i think the gov just upgraded ket from C to B?

n keep reading bout all the bladder damage but same as anything go too heavy on it and it will fuck you up.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the other mistake I had was watching fear and loathing in las vegas whilst trippin on ket, theres a scene where the chicano lawyer threatens everybody in a lift with a hunting knife.....ha ha I was shitting meself and totally paralysed


AHhahahaha Thats quality.

I watched lord of the rings on a projector on ket. That really fucked us all up.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmfao mate classic, i member me uncle he was always a greedy fucker if it was free so ive offered him some ket onetime n hes loving it, gave him a fat line n he couldnt move lolol wasnt quite loving it so much then.


oh yeah I learnt not to be too greedy with it but the 4 OBE s I had were interesting, reminded me of when it hapened a few times as a kid...I would stuggle to believe the experience if I hadn't had it a few times tbh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fuck it all this talk has got me in the mood for a sesh so gonna crack open the hard stuff lol, got a crate of Fosters Gold with ma name on it and it's calling to me now, may as well drink it 2nite while I still got some smoke to go with, that's about as hardcore as it gets of me these days, the joys of marriage and parenthood


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol no challenge about it lol I know my uppers ya can keep ya weed as longs as now and then I can av a good en haha wot ya reckon ya pay on that? Sambo shhh dont give us away lmao


relax aint on this side of the border lol that would prob cost half a house over there, n im shhh im behaving i wont my taster lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahaha lost a couple shags due to speed dick......

ket is a funny drug, when we were young the olders would go out to Essex and befriend serious dealers, they would spend months if they had too grooming dealers, waiting for that big order or a slip up, then they would break out the ket, 15mins later theyve cleared em out, leaving them floored...never too be seen again.

once at a rave we watched them ket mr.big up, they left him on the floor took his missus and the merc all fucked her in the back, and returned his keys before he came too....

haha poor fucka lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck it all this talk has got me in the mood for a sesh so gonna crack open the hard stuff lol, got a crate of Fosters Gold with ma name on it and it's calling to me now, may as well drink it 2nite while I still got some smoke to go with, that's about as hardcore as it gets of me these days, the joys of marriage and parenthood


fosters is fuckin water mate.....youll be on girly-berg chases next lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Hahaha lost a couple shags due to speed dick......
> 
> ket is a funny drug, when we were young the olders would go out to Essex and befriend serious dealers, they would spend months if they had too grooming dealers, waiting for that big order or a slip up, then they would break out the ket, 15mins later theyve cleared em out, leaving them floored...never too be seen again.
> 
> ...



easy done lem '' wana line of coke mate, ill sort u a nice fat one'' job done lolol

but in moderation they mix lovely, nice big line of proper with the tip being ket lovely jubbly lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> fosters is fuckin water mate.....youll be on girly-berg chases next lol


Im normally a peroni or Stella drinker mate but the wife went shopping this week, but in fairness fosters ain't a bad beer I've had a lot worse,


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

real men only drink spirits lolol nar i fucking hate beer,wine,cider only the vods for me and i think ive had enough already lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax aint on this side of the border lol that would prob cost half a house over there, n im shhh im behaving i wont my taster lmao


man you guys have no fuvking idea what kinda money you would make lol fuvking crazy!!! U pay 60 euro for total n utter shite here.just fed my girls have a few pics to post


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> real men only drink spirits lolol nar i fucking hate beer,wine,cider only the vods for me and i think ive had enough already lolol


Whiskey all the way for me mate bit only in a night out if I'm drinking on ma own at home I stick to the beers


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whiskey all the way for me mate bit only in a night out if I'm drinking on ma own at home I stick to the beers


i was only messing i just dont like beer,wine,cider or pretty much anything but vods lol i do like some jaggermeister mind but thats about it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

some yellow plants for u guys...oh yeah day 2 of week 4


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

sorry mate but the dog looks better than them plants lol lovely looking rottie, looks big.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry mate but the dog looks better than them plants lol lovely looking rottie, looks big.


 lol i know dude lol hes a pup still just over 1yr about 45kg so hes gonne get to around 55kg...ive seen em over 60kg but a rottie is "a medium to large breed working dog"


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> some yellow plants for u guys...oh yeah day 2 of week 4


They will make it although I think if they start to yellow they will fall off by the time you harvest although that doesn't really do anything; they rarely fall off so you should be good and I'm not giving advice here (just sayin')

Anyway, you have some great looking plants and I seriously hope you get some amazing results like you previously have. ^^^Like^^^


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lol i know dude lol hes a pup still just over 1yr about 45kg so hes gonne get to around 55kg...ive seen em over 60kg but a rottie is "a medium to large breed working dog"


Wow, he is huge and heavy!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> They will make it although I think if they start to yellow they will fall off by the time you harvest although that doesn't really do anything; they rarely fall off so you should be good and I'm not giving advice here (just sayin')
> 
> Anyway, you have some great looking plants and I seriously hope you get some amazing results like you previously have. ^^^Like^^^


did u just like ur own comment? LOL i know they will make it my canna N is on its way lol i should have kept using the canna veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flowering but instead i switched straight away so ill feed em canna n when i get it then probably once moreb4 i cut it out...flash on the cam adds a little


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lol i know dude lol hes a pup still just over 1yr about 45kg so hes gonne get to around 55kg...ive seen em over 60kg but a rottie is "a medium to large breed working dog"


i was brought up with em me dad had a few mid 80s early 90s and i remember them being alot bigger than what i see around nowdays could be i was just smaller back then lolol yours looks a nice size relax, is his/hers tail docked?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah hes nice dog..total softy... tails docked thank fuck cuz that shit would knock every god damn thing over!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> did u just like ur own comment? LOL i know they will make it my canna N is on its way lol i should have kept using the canna veg nutes for the first 2 weeks of flowering but instead i switched straight away so ill feed em canna n when i get it then probably once moreb4 i cut it out...flash on the cam adds a little


I meant to like your comment sorry for that.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah hes nice dog..total softy... tails docked thank fuck cuz that shit would knock every god damn thing over!


Lets hope that if by any chance intruders attempted to rob your place the dog attacks the fuck into them  - An extra layer of protection to your plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I meant to like your comment sorry for that.


man im busting balls..relax lol n comment away on the plants i didnt post them in here without expecting a few distasteful jokes lol CUZ THATS ALL IT IS A MOTHER FUCKING JOKE CUZ MY PLANTS ARE SWEET


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice big pup u got there relax, my rottie cross has just hit his max size I think and he's about 3/4 of the size of urs lol but that's just in height he's still piling on the weight and muscle. Would stick a pic up but my internets down and I'm on ma phone. Also my other dog is due her pups next week which will be rottie, lab, collie crosses lmao, any of u want a puppy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice big pup u got there relax, my rottie cross has just hit his max size I think and he's about 3/4 of the size of urs lol but that's just in height he's still piling on the weight and muscle. Would stick a pic up but my internets down and I'm on ma phone. Also my other dog is due her pups next week which will be rottie, lab, collie crosses lmao, any of u want a puppy?


 FUCKING TOLD YOU THAT DOG WOULD BE UP THE DUFF LOL funking knew it lol goodluck with that mix lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice big pup u got there relax, my rottie cross has just hit his max size I think and he's about 3/4 of the size of urs lol but that's just in height he's still piling on the weight and muscle. Would stick a pic up but my internets down and I'm on ma phone. Also my other dog is due her pups next week which will be rottie, lab, collie crosses lmao, any of u want a puppy?


Along come the mods: 'Puppy dealing is not allowed on RIU, comment removed by .... *mod*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice big pup u got there relax, my rottie cross has just hit his max size I think and he's about 3/4 of the size of urs lol but that's just in height he's still piling on the weight and muscle. Would stick a pic up but my internets down and I'm on ma phone. Also my other dog is due her pups next week which will be rottie, lab, collie crosses lmao, any of u want a puppy?


keep in mind rotties take up to 3 yrs to fully mature so he might have some of those qualities.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> keep in mind rotties take up to 3 yrs to fully mature so he might have some of those qualities.


He is just going to carry on growing then, what do you think he'll way in two years?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> FUCKING TOLD YOU THAT DOG WOULD BE UP THE DUFF LOL funking knew it lol goodluck with that mix lol


Fuck u ya cunt lol, my dog is a great fucking dog, he's a rottie x Labrador, so just not as big as a full bred Rottweiler. Only 1 year old last month. He's the perfect guard dog and also great with my kids so the best of both breeds, And my other dog is a collie which is again a very intelligent breed like the rottie and labs so should be a nice natured lot of pup and will be brought up in a good home with kids till their 8 weeks old so whoever gets them will get a great dog for nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah but imagine all that energy...ur gonna have a load of VERY intelligent & stubborn pups on ur hand so u better hope u find homes for em all haha lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

i love dogs but as we have spoke about gboy i dont speak dog lol n me kids are too young i worry, me sis had a collie most intelligent breed i ever seen.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

iylass how old are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> He is just going to carry on growing then, what do you think he'll way in two years?


nah all the vertical growth would be done but they put on mass now, head fills out lanky legs become no more...they become men lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> iylass how old are you?


 i have him as a hippie in his 50s or a cop...or maybe some kind of asian


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

My last dog was a collie I had her for 10 years after getting her as a 2 year old rescue dog and she was te best natured most intelligent dog I've ever known, done everything on command 1st time and never needed a lead but was constantly at my side no matter what. When she died I got my current dog which I've had since he was 10 weeks old and I then got my 1 year old collie bitch a cpl months ago as a play pal for the other dog. I've also got 3 cats, did have 2 birds till we had a mishap with the cat lol, and I've grown up with all kinds of pets on the farm, I love animals ( not in the same way Baz does) and treat my pets like family.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i have him as a hippie in his 50s or a cop...or maybe some kind of asian


I was more thinking along the 12 - 18 years old mark


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am 27 and why can't people spell my name even thought it is literally in front of their faces?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I am 27 and why can't people spell my name even thought it is literally in front of their faces?


So ur the same age as me, no offense but u post like a lonely 15 year old virgin


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So ur the same age as me, no offense but u post like a lonely 15 year old virgin


Don't exactly understand how that works out for you to think that by just looking at the way I type up things but OK?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My last dog was a collie I had her for 10 years after getting her as a 2 year old rescue dog and she was te best natured most intelligent dog I've ever known, done everything on command 1st time and never needed a lead but was constantly at my side no matter what. When she died I got my current dog which I've had since he was 10 weeks old and I then got my 1 year old collie bitch a cpl months ago as a play pal for the other dog. I've also got 3 cats, did have 2 birds till we had a mishap with the cat lol, and I've grown up with all kinds of pets on the farm, I love animals ( not in the same way Baz does) and treat my pets like family.


yeah, i 2 have a healthy relationship with my pets lol i love rotties for their stubborn nature fucker really tries sometimes lol but once they know ur boss they do as their told thats why you HAVE TO train this breed ! my gf is like 5'5 tiny girl n has no problems walking him.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

By that I mean I don't know any other 27 year old grown man to post some of the desperate, see me , notice me, rep me, let's talk about sweets, comments u have made in the last few months since u have been more active, it comes across like ur a lonely little boy with no mates in front o a computer hoping for some acceptance from the guys in here lmao, 
if u really wanna fit in don't try so hard.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Fuck the dogs, i know ive done a few lool, got the telly on max 300 on, extra big Stella in left hand, zoobie in the right and a fucking hard on......hooooo fucking raaa i love this film man, i was born in the wrong time i tells ya!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

LOL he did say lets talk about sweets days after we had a stoned walk down memory lane lol then the rep me comment....i fucking thought it was him!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> By that I mean I don't know any other 27 year old grown man to post some of the desperate, see me , notice me, rep me, let's talk about sweets, comments u have made in the last few months since u have been more active, it comes across like ur a lonely little boy with no mates in front o a computer hoping for some acceptance from the guys in here lmao,
> if u really wanna fit in don't try so hard.


True, the reason why I said the sweets thing was because just the night before everyone was on about the old sweets that used to exist when they were kids so I thought that I might as well join in  - You'd be surprised how many people were talking about it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah, i 2 have a healthy relationship with my pets lol i love rotties for their stubborn nature fucker really tries sometimes lol but once they know ur boss they do as their told thats why you HAVE TO train this breed ! my gf is like 5'5 tiny girl n has no problems walking him.


That's the one and only prob I have with my boy he don't walk on the lead or anybody except me, he will take them for a walk, I've tried everything ever her taking him to classes but it didn't work he only walks for me, he does listen to her and the kids in the house though.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Fuck the dogs, i know ive done a few lool, got the telly on max 300 on, extra big Stella in left hand, zoobie in the right and a fucking hard on......hooooo fucking raaa i love this film man, i was born in the wrong time i tells ya!!!!


WHY THE FUCK HAVE YOU A HARD ON WATCHING 300!!!lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> By that I mean I don't know any other 27 year old grown man to post some of the desperate, see me , notice me, rep me, let's talk about sweets, comments u have made in the last few months since u have been more active, it comes across like ur a lonely little boy with no mates in front o a computer hoping for some acceptance from the guys in here lmao,
> if u really wanna fit in don't try so hard.


ouch jahahahahhah loool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> True, the reason why I said the sweets thing was because just the night before everyone was on about the old sweets that used to exist when they were kids so I thought that I might as well join in  - You'd be surprised how many people were talking about it.


Yeah I was one of the ppl talking bout it that night, but u decided to try bring it up 2 days later after nobody noticed ur comments at the time we were discussing it. Maybe it's just me but it comes across like u just want ppl to talk to u, the Samaritans have a helpline for that u know, ur not alone, lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> WHY THE FUCK HAVE YOU A HARD ON WATCHING 300!!!lol


cause its fucking raw, that film, i could have done it o tells ya, stood there with them against overwhelming odds, awaiting the oncoming battle, starring into there eyes as they run towards you, shitting yaself but so clear headed at the same time.its like time has stood still.......i love the worrier vibe mate....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That's the one and only prob I have with my boy he don't walk on the lead or anybody except me, he will take them for a walk, I've tried everything ever her taking him to classes but it didn't work he only walks for me, he does listen to her and the kids in the house though.


fuck that man i need my mornings in bed lol even my mother can walk him lol shes 66 lo lhow about playing with him for ages like fetch or go on a long walk in the woods till hes wrecked then go on a family walks with every1 having a go giving him treats when he doesnt pull n that sort of thing.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the Samaritans have a helpline for that u know, ur not alone, lmao


Gazza your on one tonight hahahahahah my cheeks hurt loool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> cause its fucking raw, that film, i could have done it o tells ya, stood there with them against overwhelming odds, awaiting the oncoming battle, starring into there eyes as they run towards you, shitting yaself but so clear headed at the same time.its like time has stood still.......i love the worrier vibe mate....


hahahah, ever single guy whos watched that flick felt the same.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Gazza your on one tonight hahahahahah my cheeks hurt loool


I have my moments mate, I'm blaming it on the fosters tonight lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> By that I mean I don't know any other 27 year old grown man to post some of the desperate, see me , notice me, rep me, let's talk about sweets, comments u have made in the last few months since u have been more active, it comes across like ur a lonely little boy with no mates in front o a computer hoping for some acceptance from the guys in here lmao,
> if u really wanna fit in don't try so hard.


nuffin wrong with that man not everyones got friends man or dogs for that matter sniff, ill rep ya man ill be ya buddy....with a fren loike me u will go far new buddy....looool


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

see................You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ilyaas123 again.
..


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahahah, ever single guy whos watched that flick felt the same.


leonidos has just left for the hot gates, didn't even say tada to his bitch, hes too hard .....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Best line.........SPARTONS.....what is your profession.......haroo haroo haroo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nuffin wrong with that man not everyones got friends man or dogs for that matter sniff, ill rep ya man ill be ya buddy....with a fren loike me u will go far new buddy....looool


^^ LIKE. lol zedd, u in the no mates club as well, Ilyass you will do well with this man here, but good luck with that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> see................You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ilyaas123 again.
> ..


LMAO hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

...where did you get your hair cut...autistic sams?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My last dog was a collie I had her for 10 years after getting her as a 2 year old rescue dog and she was te best natured most intelligent dog I've ever known, done everything on command 1st time and never needed a lead but was constantly at my side no matter what. When she died I got my current dog which I've had since he was 10 weeks old and I then got my 1 year old collie bitch a cpl months ago as a play pal for the other dog. I've also got 3 cats, did have 2 birds till we had a mishap with the cat lol, and I've grown up with all kinds of pets on the farm, I love animals ( not in the same way Baz does) and treat my pets like family.


Jeez, . . I fucked a pony, once , live with it ! Lol &#128539;


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Jeez, . . I fucked a pony, once , live with it ! Lol &#128539;


yeah U tell him that slut was just standing there naked..begging for it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lmao Baz if rep ya if I could mate, I still buckle with laughter every time I think of that


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahaha lol funny thread tonite....didnt that dirty slut ghb rear her head earlia.....weres my keyring you schlaaaaaag


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 6, 2014)

I only stuck me dick into it a few times Gaz, me m8 was happy with that, I didn't put a nighty on it & ply it with drinks first either ! Lol, but I think she liked it, her clit was twitching like Bill Oddy !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Fucking ell baz lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ^^ LIKE. lol zedd, u in the no mates club as well, Ilyass you will do well with this man here, but good luck with that


sorry zedd but something smell bad bout him yanky,a kid, feds who knows? trying to hard n the post dont read right


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry zedd but something smell bad bout him yanky,a kid, feds who knows? trying to hard n the post dont read right


that's cuz its garys post lol jk


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 6, 2014)

Chopping next door tonight, fuck me, exo, livers & pysco, great herb, but I'm gonna yeild poor !, fuck Dutch pro & explode, fuck air pots & fuck sheds !, going back in attic & cracking Robbies bean Supprise


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking ell baz lol


Sorry if I offended you Relax, ?, you're not RSPCA undercover r u ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got some dippy ellsy seeds of anyone's interested, there regulars, but if anyone wants to give them a go they can have em and if they get a female sort me a cut in return.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Actually I've got some Casey jones and Deep blue x Engineers dream seeds as well, same as before happy to send me out for a cut of any females once grown out. Will be doing me a favor anyway while I'm between grows and save me the time of sexing later when I start up again.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's cuz its garys post lol jk


im pissed but still i dunno relax no 27yr old post like that, 

@chedz put that pipe down n save me my bit lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry zedd but something smell bad bout him yanky,a kid, feds who knows? trying to hard n the post dont read right


Aye same here something dont seem right with him...maybe its me been para since all that shit but no sumthin shifty about him....just sat waiting to work now fuckin had to have a shitty briefing a load of jobsworths telling you how to do your job safely load a bollocks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im pissed but still i dunno relax no 27yr old post like that,
> 
> @chedz put that pipe down n save me my bit lolol


Man that's gone lol well gone


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry zedd but something smell bad bout him yanky,a kid, feds who knows? trying to hard n the post dont read right


Yeah mate u got me I'm a yanky fed, 

its 30 a Q my way how much u paying? Anyone got any cuts I just joined today and deserve a cut. 
Hindu Kush $30, blue dream $25, etc etc 

lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll tay some dipsy Gaz mate or deep blue x engineers


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man that's gone lol well gone


oz says i get my taster?!? me n chedz have history fuck off new boy lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im pissed but still i dunno relax no 27yr old post like that,
> 
> @chedz put that pipe down n save me my bit lolol


Ah cheers for the reassurances mate lol after all our dealing u think that low of me  lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate u got me I'm a yanky fed,
> 
> its 30 a Q my way how much u paying? Anyone got any cuts I just joined today and deserve a cut.
> Hindu Kush $30, blue dream $25, etc etc
> ...


do u accept western union to a address in africa only?!? lolololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll tay some dipsy Gaz mate or deep blue x engineers


No worries mate I'll get some off to u after the weekend.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> do u accept western union to a address in africa only?!? lolololol


I also accept paypal lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

put them hardcore 4% beers down gboy your almost acting yaself n not mr nice lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> oz says i get my taster?!? me n chedz have history fuck off new boy lmao


Smashed lol and no yrs ay gone bro dont ya worry bout tha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> put them hardcore 4% beers down gboy your almost acting yaself n not mr nice lmao


aint got much choice in a minute mate got 1 left out my case of 20 and just about to crack that open now, 

yeah ah ur all starting to see the real me lmao that's why I normally go quiet in here when I'm drinking lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

And anyway ya fat ginger fairy, there's nothing wrong with being nice, I was brought up being told it pays to be nice, and u get what u give in life. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And anyway ya fat ginger fairy, there's nothing wrong with being nice, I was brought up being told it pays to be nice, and u get what u give in life. Lol


that's more like it LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyway ya bunch of cunts everyone had chopped or is chopping, and I asked earlier to no avail, who has some stinky smoke ready that can sort a brother out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2014)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's more like it LOL



my point exactly even the non uk EURO fucker is telling you so i say no more lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmmm might have to hit the chicken shop up for a Lil 7" pizza.. Mmm.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

Any1 seen that g13 labs giggabud??? Claims big bud yield in 5-6 weeks????


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Any1 seen that g13 labs giggabud??? Claims big bud yield in 5-6 weeks????



sometimes lem i think ya quite know ya shit but you been showing them colours recent lmao gigabud lmfao it aint worth a wank, or a cup of cold piss, and yes organics i.e in ghetto slang DIRT cuz,breadbin, you wont a benzers will taste much better than anything


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sometimes lem i think ya quite know ya shit but you been showing them colours recent lmao gigabud lmfao it aint worth a wank, or a cup of cold piss, and yes organics i.e in ghetto slang DIRT cuz,breadbin, you wont a benzers will taste much better than anything


leave me alone ya kunt ive spent the last week adjusting maself down to street weed.......myheads fucked lol.....
also typing is starting to piss me off....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> leave me alone ya kunt ive spent the last week adjusting maself down to street weed.......myheads fucked lol.....
> also typing is starting to piss me off....


lmao just jesting geezer, need to go bed now gotta be up at 7am your still be dribbling on pillow at that time lolol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Actually I've got some Casey jones and Deep blue x Engineers dream seeds as well, same as before happy to send me out for a cut of any females once grown out. Will be doing me a favor anyway while I'm between grows and save me the time of sexing later when I start up again.


Hey gaz ill take you up on that offer lol,not been posting for a while just lurking,dont think your that far from me any way


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao just jesting geezer, need to go bed now gotta be up at 7am your still be dribbling on pillow at that time lolol


I kno the feeling mate the wife starts work at 7 am so I need to be up and do the school run as usual, I'm not a fucking morning person either but it needs done.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Hey gaz ill take you up on that offer lol,not been posting for a while just lurking,dont think your that far from me any way


U in Scotland mate? And what seeds u after already got someone taking a cpl dippy and DBxED so only got some dippy and Casey left now.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 6, 2014)

ye mate in shotland lol ill pm ya,cheerz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> ye mate in shotland lol ill pm ya,cheerz


No worries mate send me a pm and we'll sort summit out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well off to bed, like Rambo said need to be up at 7, it's a hard old life for some of us, Time for some shut eye, later lads.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 6, 2014)

Get out a bed ya lazy fuckers haha I'm just on me way home its bizzles bed time soon a joint and I rekon I'll be down and out


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2014)

morning cunts.....................what a lovely day for growing smoking and baping weed, im gonna start the day ripped, woke up in a bad mood, lasted all of 5 mins due to the cano......someones got a fairy visiting today......


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

Im stil mashed from las night lol fuckin feel wrecked !!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning cunts.....................what a lovely day for growing smoking and baping weed, im gonna start the day ripped, woke up in a bad mood, lasted all of 5 mins due to the cano......someones got a fairy visiting today......


morning zeddd, would be fucking lovely if the was me lol im out of fucking smoke cuz that vunt of a dealer wouldn't answer yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Im stil mashed from las night lol fuckin feel wrecked !!


you don't have work do U ? Siiiick donse bud


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> morning zeddd, would be fucking lovely if the was me lol im out of fucking smoke cuz that vunt of a dealer wouldn't answer yesterday.


u not gonna want his stuff anymore after today.....confident about my product oh yeah, find urself a new dealer.....pm me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

I've yet to hear anything poor about your product so im expecting nothing but excellence n my guys stuff is ok by Irish street weed standards which means it isn't sprayed n im not getting less then 3gs lol the 2 main things im really excited about is a)packaging b)tasting/smelling a plant I know if fed 100% on organics.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you don't have work do U ? Siiiick donse bud


I fuckin do mate groggy ay the word lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you serious! U mad fuvker you!! Goodluck with that mate...siiiiick dose seriously sick done ...this is were a few lines of some tasty Charly comes in.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning ya bunch of cunts, I've woke up with a cunt of a hangover and no smoke to help with it, and thanks to u miserable fuckers ignoring my desperate pleas for assistance last nightI have nothing on its way with the fairy either, Think I will be best going back to bed till it's time to pick the brats up from school lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning ya bunch of cunts, I've woke up with a cunt of a hangover and no smoke to help with it, and thanks to u miserable fuckers ignoring my desperate pleas for assistance last nightI have nothing on its way with the fairy either, Think I will be best going back to bed till it's time to pick the brats up from school lol


sucks to be you gary lol im out of smoke 2 but I don't have a hangover to constantly remind me lol also have a bit on the way but not going to get my hopes up on it arriving today (probably Monday) but sure if my guy contacts me today ill be sorted


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are you serious! U mad fuvker you!! Goodluck with that mate...siiiiick dose seriously sick done ...this is were a few lines of some tasty Charly comes in.


Big english ate and im ready to bost the lot up now boys haha I can sense a few holes in some poor cunts garden today lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Big english ate and im ready to bost the lot up now boys haha I can sense a few holes in some poor cunts garden today lol


fair fucks bud even after booze I cant eat for 24 odd hours.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 7, 2014)

morning all


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sucks to be you gary lol im out of smoke 2 but I don't have a hangover to constantly remind me lol also have a bit on the way but not going to get my hopes up on it arriving today (probably Monday) but sure if my guy contacts me today ill be sorted


no post on a Saturday? do u lot not have postcodes either?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no post on a Saturday? do u lot not have postcodes either?


no postcodes mate, if ones needed we do 0000...their has been talk of introducing them but its gonna cost a bit.
No post on Saturdays mate think you have us confused with a developed country LOL.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> no postcodes mate, if ones needed we do 0000...their has been talk of introducing them but its gonna cost a bit.
> No post on Saturdays mate think you have us confused with a developed country LOL.


I hate that fukin lost in the last century shit what is wrong with delivering the post on a sat, bring on sunday deliveries I say, my wifes country is a fukin joke....u have to take time off work and wait in a cue to get any paperwork done..........took me 3 days to find a batterycharger in their capital city argghhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I hate that fukin lost in the last century shit what is wrong with delivering the post on a sat, bring on sunday deliveries I say, my wifes country is a fukin joke....u have to take time off work and wait in a cue to get any paperwork done..........took me 3 days to find a batterycharger in their capital city argghhhh


you have no fucking idea how backwards this country is lol....n remember its a government job so they would be expecting Time and a half which we cant afford.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Reminds me of when I lived in a little rural village in Cyprus the other year, u were lucky If u got post delivered 3 days a week. And if i wanted to send anything it was a hour and a half round trip to the nearest post box lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

that no postcode stuff confused me relax lmao ive never known places not to have a postcode of sorts worldwide, and 40odd quid for next day delivery!!! i could prob get on a boat n hand deliver it cheaper lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that no postcode stuff confused me relax lmao ive never known places not to have a postcode of sorts worldwide, and 40odd quid for next day delivery!!! i could prob get on a boat n hand deliver it cheaper lol


this country don't seem too bad when u lived in other places...nice for a holiday but getting anything done is a cunt and foods often shite compared to my diet, lived in sicilly for a bit worse fukin food ever.....yeah I couldn't belive it either but it was the winter fukin place


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this country don't seem too bad when u lived in other places...nice for a holiday but getting anything done is a cunt and foods often shite compared to my diet, lived in sicilly for a bit worse fukin food ever.....yeah I couldn't belive it either but it was the winter fukin place



that is very true zedd, i done a fair bit of travelling not as much as you mind but it deffo opens ya eyes up to the fact england is actually a pretty good place to live, although i did enjoy my time in australia thats a nice country, good food,weather,people well from what i remeber anyway was a longtime ago now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that no postcode stuff confused me relax lmao ive never known places not to have a postcode of sorts worldwide, and 40odd quid for next day delivery!!! i could prob get on a boat n hand deliver it cheaper lol


what fucking gets me is my fuvling Banks crazy fuvking charge to transfer money! Like 30 odd euro charge..fuvking madness! Try living here mate..fucking 23% tax!! Pack of smokes is like 9.50-960


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this country don't seem too bad when u lived in other places...nice for a holiday but getting anything done is a cunt and foods often shite compared to my diet, lived in sicilly for a bit worse fukin food ever.....yeah I couldn't belive it either but it was the winter fukin place


Belgium is by far the best place I've lived...really well run country.

Post came...monday it us.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 7, 2014)

Bored shitless, what you reprobates upto today?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Bored shitless, what you reprobates upto today?


Smoking weed &#128563;


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

Im on the fuckin voddy already cus of sambo the cunt lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

friday frost


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Im on the fuckin voddy already cus of sambo the cunt lmao


ah the good old he made me do it lol great way to justify the fun times in life


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

Na relax I brought the cunt a bottle of voddy and was gona send it with a little somethin else for him and tried to pass it off as perfume haha the lass in the po was on it tho haha so he is gettin his little somethin else and I was stuck with a bottle of voddy lol was lookin at me wore it haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

Fuckin sun is blazin here lol top off the lot lol tracky bottoms and scaff belt boots tha is all lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin sun is blazin here lol top off the lot lol tracky bottoms and scaff belt boots tha is all lol


Lucky u mate, we just had a shower of hail stones 5 mins ago and it's been pissin down with rain for the last cpl days


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2014)

. . . Smoking more weed.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

Im fuckin mashed lol bombin kit everywere and the holes are just gettin bigger lol any1 comes out and complains is gonna get a mouth full with voddy breath haha the sun just turns me into a saft cunt haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Smoking more weed.


...followed by a power nap


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 7, 2014)

Goddamn yellowing is back on the qqxlivers, not happy, will get some pics up in a bit

Also outta the 2 BP i think ive got 1 male n 1 female as 1 has shot upto twice the height of the other in the same time frame so im guessing that one is the male , just about to start flowering so we shall know within a few days for def


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2014)

Some 1 gonna grow dippy ?, I've done it twice, not bad smoke, wank yeild , just thought ide share that .


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Na relax I brought the cunt a bottle of voddy and was gona send it with a little somethin else for him and tried to pass it off as perfume haha the lass in the po was on it tho haha so he is gettin his little somethin else and I was stuck with a bottle of voddy lol was lookin at me wore it haha


i thought u didnt drink vods lolol u fucking nutter scaffolding whilst on the vods lolol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

Taking some fucking cuts tonight!


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i thought u didnt drink vods lolol u fucking nutter scaffolding whilst on the vods lolol


Wanna kno wot it feels like bein sambo dow I!! Lmao but ive took it 1 step further and smashin th granny out of it at work haha let me tell ya its nice to look down while flipping decks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Goddamn yellowing is back on the qqxlivers, not happy, will get some pics up in a bit
> 
> Also outta the 2 BP i think ive got 1 male n 1 female as 1 has shot upto twice the height of the other in the same time frame so im guessing that one is the male , just about to start flowering so we shall know within a few days for def


im going through some yellowing with the dbxl posted some pics on here but if U go on the Irish thread they will be on the previous page.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wanna kno wot it feels like bein sambo dow I!! Lmao but ive took it 1 step further and smashin th granny out of it at work haha let me tell ya its nice to look down while flipping decks lol


if Rambo things ur mad U need some fucking help kid lol +1 for balls of steel


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

lmfao......just found out Anne Franks diary was written originally in ball point pen......they wernt invented until 10 years after the war, smsl


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> if Rambo things ur mad U need some fucking help kid lol +1 for balls of steel


Na mate he a good lad arkid and believe me we would be in so much shit if we ever lived near each other lmao to us its sounds like fun but im sure her indoors would av somethin to say about tha lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning cunts just got up feel fooked I tell [email protected] don no fairy today mate hopefully 2morra


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wots every1 up2 beer garden 4 me in a min I tell ya last job and im on the larry haha sambo tha vodka is shit bro ive sweat it outta me already lol I need to drown meself in stella now haha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Wots every1 up2 beer garden 4 me in a min I tell ya last job and im on the larry haha sambo tha vodka is shit bro ive sweat it outta me already lol I need to drown meself in stella now haha


lmao a half bot is 3 drinks for me mate, try a ltr next time lolol and you no where all this daytime boozing is leading too dont ya lol your be seeing ya man later most deffo.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

Any of you cunts drunk bottled Cobra? Shit you get in curry houses?

Missus came back with a few when shopping not drank it I dont think. Any good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning cunts just got up feel fooked I tell [email protected] don no fairy today mate hopefully 2morra


ballache  hope so man


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your be seeing ya man later most deffo.


In more ways than one I reckon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2014)

Cobras sound ww its India's premium lager ain't it lol nice tackle mate

I'm hitting the hard stuff now tea with 3 sugars boooom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lmfao......just found out Anne Franks diary was written originally in ball point pen......they wernt invented until 10 years after the war, smsl


funny story behind the ball point pen yanks spent a ton on development of a pen that could write in space (made the money back ten food by now)...russians used a pencil lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ballache  hope so man


Aye woke up all giddy expecting a treat all I got was a magazine and a wage slip lol...hopefully sat or Mon ?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2014)

. . . Still smoking weed. . .


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Still smoking weed. . .


what ya smoking baz anything nice?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye woke up all giddy expecting a treat all I got was a magazine and a wage slip lol...hopefully sat or Mon ?


I was the same today mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was the same today mate lol


Aye its not nice is it lol...it don't feel right tho for some reason..if it ain't 2morra or Mon posties been dippin


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao a half bot is 3 drinks for me mate, try a ltr next time lolol and you no where all this daytime boozing is leading too dont ya lol your be seeing ya man later most deffo.


cained it in 2cans of rockstar lol 



welshwizzard said:


> In more ways than one I reckon


just the 1 lad dont get ya mind twisted lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't had a drink for 4 weeks


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I haven't had a drink for 4 weeks


Fuck off ! ! !, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I haven't had a drink for 4 weeks


but who's counting eh? Lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> cained it in 2cans of rockstar lol
> 
> 
> just the 1 lad dont get ya mind twisted lol


Ha Says the lad whose mid session. Thursday night binger you mad cunt.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao a half bot is 3 drinks for me mate, try a ltr next time lolol and you no where all this daytime boozing is leading too dont ya lol your be seeing ya man later most deffo.





welshwizzard said:


> Ha Says the lad whose mid session. Thursday night binger you mad cunt.


Thursday is jus the warm up sesh ww tonite and tomoz and the day after is another biggen lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Thursday is jus the warm up sesh ww tonite and tomoz and the day after is another biggen lol


Well in pal, well in. 

Get on ittttttt.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Thursday is jus the warm up sesh ww tonite and tomoz and the day after is another biggen lol


must be something missing in your life mate to be on the piss at work lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> must be something missing in your life mate to be on the piss at work lol


sobriety lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sobriety lol


oh yeah, must be something wrong with me, sobriety sucks arse but alcoholism is worse, at my age u feel the poison in ya system for days....no time for feeling like shite tbh


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what ya smoking baz anything nice?


9 week exo m8, from clone I had from yer good self . It's v nice, 5 day dry, I pinched fuck out if it in veg & didnt take shite off bottom,I got a shite yeild !, I should av left the fuck alone. Drying 10 week pysco & liver , what I had off u also m8.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah, must be something wrong with me, sobriety sucks arse but alcoholism is worse, at my age u feel the poison in ya system for days....no time for feeling like shite tbh


if it wasn't for pot mate id have never been able to kick all that carry on!


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> must be something missing in your life mate to be on the piss at work lol


Lol ya sappy fucker id drink a 24 pack of stella bro and a good bone and I wont even know ive been drinkin lol it was there to av so I had it lol make work that much funnier haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Any of you cunts drunk bottled Cobra? Shit you get in curry houses?
> 
> Missus came back with a few when shopping not drank it I dont think. Any good?


Aye, Cobra's good gear.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Alright retards , hows everyone doing tonite?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Fucking cunt of a dealer is in hungry lol thank fuck that's in the post but I wont have anything till that arrives Monday...first world problem lads.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Ive not had a proper drink for 8 yrs lol ... prefer weed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Shauny I cant pm you for some reason mate?? Send me a pm and ill see if I can reply to it with my number for ya m8


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Thread killer robbie strikes again .... lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

lmao hows ya doing mate?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

PM Robbie you ignorant fuck.

Or did I not send it?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Good mate how about you? Knackered man, just been out for a meal


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

lmao , this thread needs either more unemployed ppl or somone on the piss...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> PM Robbie you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Or did I not send it?



Not got a pm dude lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Good mate how about you? Knackered man, just been out for a meal



yeah im all good mate same old shit different day n all that, ja go out anywhere nice for ya munch?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lmao , this thread needs either more unemployed ppl or somone on the piss...


fear not ive just cracked open a bottle n i got a shitload of valium to munch too lolol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

Hahaha I full on thought I sent one. Fuck.

Cookie beans, lets get em going! You want a few Firedog (Wifi x Aliendog)?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2014)

Shawny email mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tonight's not a good night for me , no booze, no smoke and no patience lol, gonna be a long weekend till I can get the fairy sorted early nxt week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Man id fucking pop a few this no smoke buzz is a right cunting whore


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2014)

Easy Gaz I'll send ya a couple of joints Monday if u need mate


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man id fucking pop a few this no smoke buzz is a right cunting whore


ive already munched 100mg lol i dunno how they can say smoke isnt addictive i can go without it nowdays but you lot are proper puff junkies lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive already munched 100mg lol i dunno how they can say smoke isnt addictive i can go without it nowdays but you lot are proper puff junkies lolol


Im definetly psychologically addicted mate I've been smoking for longer then i haven't n ill be damned if im ever gonna stop lol 4 weeks time n this cunt won't happen again.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy Gaz I'll send ya a couple of joints Monday if u need mate


Ah ur a good un mate,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

....fuck it imma see if I cam russle myself up some d10s so a brother can get some shut eye tonight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 7, 2014)

Nay bother Gaz I ain't gonna have much like but I'll sort ya a few j's mate can't see a brother down youll have it Tuesday


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Hahaha I full on thought I sent one. Fuck.
> 
> Cookie beans, lets get em going! You want a few Firedog (Wifi x Aliendog)?


Yeah ill have some man !


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

GAz ill sort you abit mate once weekends out way n I know whats percy


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

I cant hack using this fuckin tablet lol .....


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone want a ps3? 12gig version brand new still sealed in box. 100 notes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Fuckin el gaz ur gonna have an oz in no time lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone want a ps3? 12gig version brand new still sealed in box. 100 notes


tony tibs from fonejacker comes to mind lol PS3 SELL IT TO ME!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

Lmao .... im starting to sound like silly billy selling everything on here lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah ill have some man !


Safe man lets get an exchange going man, I took a couple of cuts tonight too.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> GAz ill sort you abit mate once weekends out way n I know whats percy


Cheers mate, much appreciated, just give me a shout when u know what's what.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin el gaz ur gonna have an oz in no time lol


That will be my nice nature that u and sambo were slating last night starting to pay off then lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That will be my nice nature that u and sambo were slating last night starting to pay off then lmao


hahaha if I had it mate id definitely sort U but at this rate you'll be sorting me lol....ur more fun drunk anyway haha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That will be my nice nature that u and sambo were slating last night starting to pay off then lmao


i got more than a oz coming this week mate must be cause im such a cunt lmao

and deffo your much more fun pissed lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

welshwizzard10287214 said:


> Safe man lets get an exchange going man, I took a couple of cuts tonight too.


Thought you was pm ing me lol. Im using my mrs tablet and im ready to smash the fucker lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i got more than a oz coming this week mate must be cause im such a cunt lmao
> 
> and deffo your much more fun pissed lolol


No its cus your a weed spreading whore lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i got more than a oz coming this week mate must be cause im such a cunt lmao
> 
> and deffo your much more fun pissed lolol


Ur right about one thing mate u are a cunt lmao, 

im just a cheeky over confident wee cunt when I'm pissed mate that's why the wife limits me to 3 nights a week that I'm allowed a good drink.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thought you was pm ing me lol. Im using my mrs tablet and im ready to smash the fucker lol


Actually done it this time.

I think.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i got more than a oz coming this week mate must be cause im such a cunt lmao
> 
> and deffo your much more fun pissed lolol


And a little from me too sayin ur such a cunt lol, I'm fuckin about m8 but for def be Monday


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And a little from me too sayin ur such a cunt lol, I'm fuckin about m8 but for def be Monday


niceone geezer, how was the hols did you get everything sorted???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

evening scrote bags. i'm on it and i'm best man at the do tomorrow. funniest bit was i phoned the lad and he was like oh aye are you not meeting dave in the same place?! the groom's on it too. hasn't wrote his speech and has several bad influences round him. tomorrow is going to be fun.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

don't envy that best man shiz, I did it once in Thailand for me school mate, got so nervous but didn't wanna show it so got mad drunk and fell in the pool


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evening scrote bags. i'm on it and i'm best man at the do tomorrow. funniest bit was i phoned the lad and he was like oh aye are you not meeting dave in the same place?! the groom's on it too. hasn't wrote his speech and has several bad influences round him. tomorrow is going to be fun.


whats ya poison tonight mate? u hitting the proper with copious amounts of gin? lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

some royal tits for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

proper, marlon and blues. speech is sorted. i just can't wait for it t be done and have a good drink to start enjoying. missus has a bottlle of tanqueray and i'm taking whats left of this brandy. we've got a room so i'm just going to have a mini party between the daytime and the nightime whil the guy does the business cos there's nee way he's going to manage come closing time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

i'm tempted to get the blowtorch and bho on the gan but i fear it now. proper fucked me over a goodun


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> niceone geezer, how was the hols did you get everything sorted???


Wernt too bad m8 although the place was pretty dead we made the most of it, got everything nearly sorted, just waitin on the funds now if ye get me, which could be a month or two bit I'm more confident it's comin now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

so what's the crack sambo the local out of vods or you still hanging?

never minded on to ask what you made of them hash caps?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so what's the crack sambo the local out of vods or you still hanging?
> 
> never minded on to ask what you made of them hash caps?


im still on it mate munched about 300mg of vals now so am flaggin lol them caps where nice at first but i did find me tolerace built him resl quick with then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

aye if you toke regular & and have good tolerance you'll enjoy em. most of the kids i've give then too it fucked bar one lad who said it was like an E ?!?!

tbh honest there's no way i can function on it. ask pukka bout it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im still on it mate munched about 300mg of vals now so am flaggin lol them caps where nice at first but i did find me tolerance built him real quick with then


well i was telt to go relatively easy as they were for someone coming off chemo.

thing is dosing for many folks is an absolute chew. making them a touch under lethal and letting folks buy two is a better plan.



oh and the lad in the growshop near took his head off with the bho


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-attitude-7th-birthday-promo/ fucking tidy promotion going on there! thanks to a lad for showing me this!!!! spend 40 (inc postage n get a ton of freebies inc green crack c99 and gsc!! fook me what could be better? ill fucking tell u what some cunting pot!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-attitude-7th-birthday-promo/ fucking tidy promotion going on there! thanks to a lad for showing me this!!!! spend 40 (inc postage n get a ton of freebies inc green crack c99 and gsc!! fook me what could be better? ill fucking tell u what some cunting pot!


Cinderella 99 is on my list of strains I wanna grow, nice selection but ide fuk the cookies off cos of the yield......even growing percy ur gonna eventually want yielders.....im tellin ya ma this trainwreck is mashing me up an I bin vaping norhing but clone onlies for months, fukin fat nugs on a short plant but quality genetics I got 5 on 12/12 and one on 4 weeks veg would make a crackin sog but I wont risk it


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-attitude-7th-birthday-promo/ fucking tidy promotion going on there! thanks to a lad for showing me this!!!! spend 40 (inc postage n get a ton of freebies inc green crack c99 and gsc!! fook me what could be better? ill fucking tell u what some cunting pot!


Cali connection GSC.
Be ready for hermies or males! Swerve knows his shit hahahahaha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a monster exo in a 30 l smart pot to see if I can grow it big, its at 7 weeks and very fat and I got a swirling calyx formation and the fattest of nugs, tried this b4 on feeding biobizz and got average buds that wernt that dense altho a mate rated the taste, well grown with strong tea its a different story with large dense buds and the smell.....well the van company manager can still smell it but hes bin in bed laughing and crying since tasting it.......I forget how strong it is to casual smokers.....almost ketamine like by the looks lmfao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mornin fucktards jus in hairdresser with the lads gettin there hair cut and me gettin a skinhead then off up the pub at 10 30 till 12 15 and off the the baggies vs mun utd match I can see me bein in bed by 7 lol unless I see me man again like last night haha fuckib mangled yesterday lol sat in shed all night on the bone and cuttin 10wk exo down. Got about 5-6oz done lol the cuntin pipe did nt wana leave my hand lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Cali connection GSC.
> Be ready for hermies or males! Swerve knows his shit hahahahaha


don't worry Lads im far 2 poor to affort the seeds at the moment but thanks lol I've some dutchmaster reverse left over from my dog anyways...jist out of curiosity how severe is the herm trait?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mornin fucktards jus in hairdresser with the lads gettin there hair cut and me gettin a skinhead then off up the pub at 10 30 till 12 15 and off the the baggies vs mun utd match I can see me bein in bed by 7 lol unless I see me man again like last night haha fuckib mangled yesterday lol sat in shed all night on the bone and cuttin 10wk exo down. Got about 5-6oz done lol the cuntin pipe did nt wana leave my hand lmao


lol ur bat shot crazy haha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Mornin fucktards jus in hairdresser with the lads gettin there hair cut and me gettin a skinhead then off up the pub at 10 30 till 12 15 and off the the baggies vs mun utd match I can see me bein in bed by 7 lol unless I see me man again like last night haha fuckib mangled yesterday lol sat in shed all night on the bone and cuttin 10wk exo down. Got about 5-6oz done lol the cuntin pipe did nt wana leave my hand lmao


i knew you was gonna get on the bones again lololol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got a monster exo in a 30 l smart pot to see if I can grow it big, its at 7 weeks and very fat and I got a swirling calyx formation and the fattest of nugs, tried this b4 on feeding biobizz and got average buds that wernt that dense altho a mate rated the taste, well grown with strong tea its a different story with large dense buds and the smell.....well the van company manager can still smell it but hes bin in bed laughing and crying since tasting it.......I forget how strong it is to casual smokers.....almost ketamine like by the looks lmfao




bet that rental guy is wishing he never asked now lmao, yeah strong properly grown weed to casual smokers can really fuck them up ive see some throw proper whiteys spewing up hard, some seem to just lose there minds i.e gets so paranoid n shit it scarey n some just pass out lmao strong weed aint for casual smokers lolol serves the cheeky fucker right zedd.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Morning all, skint n bored as normal lol, hows u lot?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bet that rental guy is wishing he never asked now lmao, yeah strong properly grown weed to casual smokers can really fuck them up ive see some throw proper whiteys spewing up hard, some seem to just lose there minds i.e gets so paranoid n shit it scarey n some just pass out lmao strong weed aint for casual smokers lolol serves the cheeky fucker right zedd.


funny for us tho lmao, gotta say this early trainwreck is tickin all the boxes atm...snot even properly dry yet and its popcorn hood dry.......mashed like I done some naughty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> funny for us tho lmao, gotta say this early trainwreck is tickin all the boxes atm...snot even properly dry yet and its popcorn hood dry.......mashed like I done some naughty


adding it to the wish list...would U recommend it over the Tutankhamen?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> funny for us tho lmao, gotta say this early trainwreck is tickin all the boxes atm...snot even properly dry yet and its popcorn hood dry.......mashed like I done some naughty


you no it mate i carnt help meself but lmao when someone has a whitey etc

whats the flavours on the trainwreck? whos the breeder? i dont know much about the strain but im shore i have read the real trainwreck is a us clone-only strain n same as that green crack another us clone-only could be wrong tho.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> adding it to the wish list...would U recommend it over the Tutankhamen?


oh for sure ....tut is an ok smoke but its basically skunk nuffin spesh altho saer rates it very highly, diff tastes in weed for dif folks, but trainwreck is a first class plant genetically and also stable and for a grower of clone onlies to get mashed up on popcorn its gotta be good


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you no it mate i carnt help meself but lmao when someone has a whitey etc
> 
> whats the flavours on the trainwreck? whos the breeder? i dont know much about the strain but im shore i have read the real trainwreck is a us clone-only strain n same as that green crack another us clone-only could be wrong tho.


humbolt....HSO I think, the frost is dense, the nugs are dense, the flav is mild citrus pine apple musk funk nuff spesh but the stone is very promising on early tasting, when its right ill send u a sample


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lol ur bat shot crazy haha


crazy ya jokin ay ya lmao



rambo22 said:


> i knew you was gonna get on the bones again lololol


I had to lad I was proper fucked I drank that voddy+ 16cans of stella lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> humbolt....HSO I think, the frost is dense, the nugs are dense, the flav is mild citrus pine apple musk funk nuff spesh but the stone is very promising on early tasting, when its right ill send u a sample


Isnt HSO 1 of the seedbanks that buys all their seeds in in bulk like Dinafem?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Whats peoples recommendations on HPS bulbs out of interest? think im gonna need to replace mine at harvest time so need some suggestions, only needs to be flowering bulb so dont think i will need a dual spectrum or anything but i may be wrong , also a long shot i know but are there any HPS bulbs out there that emit less heat than others?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Whats peoples recommendations on HPS bulbs out of interest? think im gonna need to replace mine at harvest time so need some suggestions, only needs to be flowering bulb so dont think i will need a dual spectrum or anything but i may be wrong , also a long shot i know but are there any HPS bulbs out there that emit less heat than others?


I jibbed the Dual bulbs man and went with 600 mh's then 600 hps's.

Something about the dual that doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I jibbed the Dual bulbs man and went with 600 mh's then 600 hps's.
> 
> Something about the dual that doesnt do it for me.


So any recommendations on bulbs/manufacturers/bulb colour etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Eye hortilux if U have the money of not osrams pretty sweet.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Eye hortilux if U have the money of not osrams pretty sweet.


Hortilux are pretty good, Im on Osrams at minute as thats all they had when I was last in


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

ALways Blue MH for veg, Red HPS for flower.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Eye hortilux if U have the money of not osrams pretty sweet.


no hortilux bulbs coming up with a search on ebay n amazon wants £160 a bulb so fuck that lol, any websites you know of that sell em save me trawling thre whole tinterwebs?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

Growell.co.uk do the osrams...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Growell.co.uk do the osrams...


cant see em on there

http://www.growell.co.uk/grow-lights/grow-lamps.html?light_size=27

Found this on 3ch though
http://www.3ch.co.uk/600watt-osram-son-t-grow-lamp/prod_1160.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2014)

Easy....don fairy landed this morning will check it when I get back from work....cheers bro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no hortilux bulbs coming up with a search on ebay n amazon wants £160 a bulb so fuck that lol, any websites you know of that sell em save me trawling thre whole tinterwebs?


nah mate, their from America so U pay out ur arse hence me saying if U have the money...i saw one at auction months ago, long story short I've a 1000w eye horti ...52 fooking euro!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

If ur looking for a cheap bulb just to get by with mate look into the "sun master or Omega " they are both only about £15-20 per bulb, I use them both myself with pretty good results, I know they ain't as good as some like the Philips sont but of the price they can't be knocked.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well just got a letter in this morning from the PF, a fucking £75 fine for smoking a J in the privacy of ma own house, but cause I opened the door to cops and they smelt it I got fucked.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If ur looking for a cheap bulb just to get by with mate look into the "sun master or Omega " they are both only about £15-20 per bulb, I use them both myself with pretty good results, I know they ain't as good as some like the Philips sont but of the price they can't be knocked.


yeah ive been using cheap bulbs since i started growing but within about 3 crops i notice the yield drops a bit so thinking bout spending out on a better bulb this time to see what difference if any there is, also wanna see if i can get a bulb that emits less heat to help with temps in my small cupboard lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just got a letter in this morning from the PF, a fucking £75 fine for smoking a J in the privacy of ma own house, but cause I opened the door to cops and they smelt it I got fucked.


not good, but at least now you know not to open the door lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not good, but at least now you know not to open the door lol


I normally wouldn't have but it was 2 female plain clothe officers so tbh I didn't think it was cops till after I opened the door, But yeah from now on I'm answering to no one lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Right im gonna take lil un n my mates kids down the park for a bit n feed the squirrels n let em run amok, bk in n hour or 2


----------



## Frenchy1000 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My White Widdow has been in flower for 2-3 weeks now and the buds are starting to form.

My girl has a lot of branching and a lot of small side branching up through it. I have LST'd this girl so she is quite low but very think and bushy.

I was thinking if i should trim off some of the smaller branching on the plant to allow her to concentrate her growth on the main 11 tops??

Thanks for any advice, sorry if this dosnt make full sense, my wake 'n' bake Haze has done its job magnificently XD

Thanks


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cant see em on there
> 
> http://www.growell.co.uk/grow-lights/grow-lamps.html?light_size=27
> 
> ...


http://www.growell.co.uk/sodium-lamps.html


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 8, 2014)

What's gucci my niggas.......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> What's gucci my niggas.......


over priced that's what lol


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 8, 2014)

Think im just gonna stick to a auto strain outdoor this year,auto pot set up with cammo tape on all pots,and tank.with a few cheese thrown in round about august time to let them get nice and big.

A few year ago i had good results with arjons ulta haze but did end up with a few seeds,but for first ever out door i was happy got 15 dry of the biggest rest 7/9 dry of the other 4.

a question do greenhouse seeds do regular seeds or are they all out femanised now.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So any recommendations on bulbs/manufacturers/bulb colour etc?


for 1000w the best by far is the tres cher lumatek dual spec high par, for 600 philps son t


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

my thoughts on the cost of things.....bulbs make a difference, if that diff is only 5% increase in weight, and u are producing 20 oz a month that is an extra oz a month for the sake of an extra 10 quid every 6 months...in money terms that extra 10 quid investment pays back 6 oz over its lifetime ......£10 into 1200 in 6 months.......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

I always though it was the eye hortilux that had the best par output...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

also cheap soil....for the extra 2 quid u get more yield with fewer probs.....ditto npk nutes...etc


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I always though it was the eye hortilux that had the best par output...


sorry man I shudda said the best one ive tried


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Nah bud ur grand, im using the 600w lumatek (got a deal with the ballast) but since its my first run I cant give a propper opinion so im going by what I've seen online (not the most credible of places)


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stick to ya dual spec and you ll be grand lads believe me ive only been around the block once lol wot do I know lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2014)

Fuckin fool spec more like haha..I'm vegging under a hps and she's fucking loving it man can't be arsed to buy a mh now so fuck it hps all the way baby


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Best tandoori meat in town id ov stayed in there all day eatin tha lolnow for dinner lol ow and yh me team won 3-0 fucker time to session gwarn lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin fool spec more like haha..I'm vegging under a hps and she's fucking loving it man can't be arsed to buy a mh now so fuck it hps all the way baby


wait for the stretch lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2014)

Aye stretching me legs in the morning lol naaa they be grand mate you'll see


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah séan you sly devil you haha. Im looking forward to it mate tbh.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lads if ya canna keep ya girls stretching under dual spec bulbs ya should nt be growin imo lmao ive used nothin but for the last 10yrs and use em still now sunmaster 600watts and yr good to grow fuckin trees ya dontvbelieve me ive proof in the puddin muhahahahhahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 8, 2014)

a few of whats going on,


thi image uploades fooked


guess whitch the purp s?? lol 7 top aftethe 3rdi cut of her top a ew weeksbak shegunn be huge


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

u got problems ,the 5 th pic, id get on to it mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Am i right in thinking yellowing leaves with green veins is a cal-mag def? wil grab some pics if needed


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fuckin smashed again lol only 1 thing 4 it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuckin smashed again lol only 1 thing 4 it lol


erra fuck it go mad mate, go fucking mad!


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol me mons on his way lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a few of whats going on,
> 
> they llok nice ice whats what with them.not has inet on in fre moon lol
> 
> ...


looking good whats what? lights,food,straim?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lol me mons on his way lmao


jaysus, that's how many days in a row?  crackle one for me lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Its on and waitin lol sambo turned his fone off lmfao wah ya sayin ya ginger freak lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

UFC fight night on channel 5 just now lads.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> UFC fight night on channel 5 just now lads.
> huy jock did i send you the write addy?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 8, 2014)

Aye on it gaz me n me mate.got a few beers in for it


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> What's gucci my niggas.......


ouch slow thread today.....

1 more week off veg then flipping these beats, wishing i hadn't mainlined and just done the tip for a flat top.....the bigger girl is 100% slh grows super fast and super strong, very exeptional growth lower branches reaching the top of the canopy days after being made.....the other slightly smaller girl is a perfect perfect mix, branching from the slh however lower nodes don't catch up to the top within a day or so, leafs are slightly smaller and rounder but the smell is the same on both and very very nice, i honestly didn't expect a cherry lemon smell, i mean does gsc really taste like cookies? Maybe not ...but this really smells like cherry its crazy.... .

next run now that i have all the kinks worked out going for another one plant tree under 1000w.....last time i pulled just over a key.....7 weeks veg is long....but should be well worth it.....

im loving growing smaller plants atm but im not were i need to be atm its either to big or too small.......

just popped ....

4x lemon stomper...hazeman
1x purple trainwreck... Hso
1x purple haze -g13
1x pineapple express auto -g13
1x cheese -g13
1x blue og -g13
1x sage n sour -th seeds

alll going 12/12 from seed in 4ltr smartpots with westlands cutting dirt....

except lemon stomper and blue og....the lemon stomper really really wants to meet dons lovley little cherry fingers......

and i wana give the blue og a fair crack, its.been ages since i had bloobs lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

realy need 2 get something started asap lokes,i hate starting all over lol ite hard no benifets lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Garybhoy11 said:
> 
> 
> > UFC fight night on channel 5 just now lads.
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

good stuff gaz!


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

what happened 2 the like button?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> what happened 2 the like button?


Apparently it was causing the site to crash so the took it away lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Off me rocket lol trimmin here I cum haha sambo ya fucker wah ya sayin get a good en on it lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

a fuck i liked that 2 lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol I need to calm down rah rah fuckin raaaa splif of scissor hash should sort tha lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

U watching that fight gaz? U see the boy doing a flip after he put him out and he landed on his ass lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U watching that fight gaz? U see the boy doing a flip after he put him out and he landed on his ass lmao


Just seen that H, lmao . Twat. He kneed him good & proper on jaw at the end m8 .


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

anyone grew out og kush?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone grew out og kush?


lol which one?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just seen that H, lmao . Twat. He kneed him good & proper on jaw at the end m8 .


Aye was looking a good fight if it had lasted longer, that was funny tho lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I seen it mate lol fucking idiot, Thought it was gonna be a better fight tbh but the knee to the jaw was some connection


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

Speedy chipmunks fighting over a nut, Lmao that's certainly one way to describe the flyweight division


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye was looking a good fight if it had lasted longer, that was funny tho lol


the original 1 i think,by xxpert seeds?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Pics of the problem with my leaves if anyone wants to take a stab at it,


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> the original 1 i think,by xxpert seeds?


so many seed versions of it out now but the original came from the Chemdawg line i think and depending on who you talk to they either have the seeds of it or its clone only n they have the original cut lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone grew out og kush?


im growing Dinafems...dont bother


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im growing Dinafems...dont bother


whats up with yours then?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whats up with yours then?


bud production is sslwer then the others, smell is..well crap lol n thanks to zeddd fuckers throwing a mag def in my face...next run im gonna run 2 dog fem, fuckers exponentially frostier then the others not to mention the compact bud formation n a smell that blows my cooking mind! Dbxl a very code second on smell (defo liver lol)


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

relax u owe me a oz, wasnt that a official bet last night??? im enjoying chedz taster as i type n it was a nice size too, you shook officail online hands on that so oz to me it is lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax u owe me a oz, wasnt that a official bet last night??? im enjoying chedz taster as i type n it was a nice size too, you shook officail online hands on that so oz to me it is lmao


lmao @"shook official online hands" LOL


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lmao @"shook official online hands" LOL


lmfao even i had a lol at that post sad cunt i am lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmfao even i had a lol at that post sad cunt i am lol


Im always lurking and I seen it, definitly an official online bet


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im always lurking and I seen it, definitly an official online bet



well u no these pretend irish mate always trying to duck out of somefing lololol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well u no these pretend irish mate always trying to duck out of somefing lololol


Im headin down his country next week for work, could make a detour and pick that up for ye? Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im headin down his country next week for work, could make a detour and pick that up for ye? Lol


relax is a ira cunt but we love him hes took all the uk shit n comes back for more n is officially part of the groovy gang lmfao hes even growing a set nowdays n on the windup himself lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax is a ira cunt but we love him hes took all the uk shit n comes back for more n is officially part of the groovy gang lmfao hes even growing a set nowdays n on the windup himself lmao


Aye he stuck it out....don't u be deleting these Ira posts in the morning now like u did last time lol
ye big fanny


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

lol i promise gov i wont, before tho i ment em lmao in me angry vodka induced stupar im just jesting now the valium has helped lool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im always lurking and I seen it, definitly an official online bet


well if hydro says it, it must be true LOLZ


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lmfao at fuckin rambo haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax is a ira cunt but we love him hes took all the uk shit n comes back for more n is officially part of the groovy gang lmfao hes even growing a set nowdays n on the windup himself lmao


always with the ira when ur on the piss haha lmao @ groovy gang lol think we should have Gary n yourself on the drink all the time, puts some life into this thread lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmfao at fuckin rambo haha


in fairness i have sank a bottle with 5 strips of 14 5mg vals on top of your sample which with wirewool you can make it go 5x longer than ash n i been smokin too n im fucking mashed lolo0lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> always with the ira when ur on the piss haha lmao @ groovy gang lol think we should have Gary n yourself on the drink all the time, puts some life into this thread lol


This is rambo holding back too lol, mine the old days when he'd go to town on some noobs lol, that's what we need now, a few noobs to livin things up


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> always with the ira when ur on the piss haha lmao @ groovy gang lol think we should have Gary n yourself on the drink all the time, puts some life into this thread lol


fuck off you Fenian bastard lmao 

sorry mate its just a weakspot im fat got moobs bigger than pamela there ya go theres your ammo lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> This is rambo holding back too lol, mine the old days when he'd go to town on some noobs lol, that's what we need now, a few noobs to livin things up


im a good boy nowdays hg as your know lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off you Fenian bastard lmao
> 
> sorry mate its just a weakspot im fat got moobs bigger than pamela there ya go theres your ammo lmao


Wheres this fuckin like button at lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye he stuck it out....don't u be deleting these Ira posts in the morning now like u did last time lol
> ye big fanny





rambo22 said:


> lol i promise gov i wont, before tho i ment em lmao in me angry vodka induced stupar im just jesting now the valium has helped lool





rambo22 said:


> fuck off you Fenian bastard lmao
> 
> sorry mate its just a weakspot im fat got moobs bigger than pamela there ya go theres your ammo lmao


me and hydro personally give you our blessing in saying whatever U want mate lol id do the same if I was drinking heck I've sang "come out you black n Tans" in the middle to Manchester city centre lol all fun n games bud lol


@ hydro think this threads 2 intimating for em...ive even heard a few ppl say that their scared to post lol...u know hes gonna delete all these so quote everything he says haha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

noobs not moobs lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

lmao thats exactly it boys it fucking letters on a forum and i been around longer than most u no what im like when real wrecked im just playing as u know but shit we have scared of some people from this thread not just me either lool

biggest thread in the site i think ive heard say before but hardest to get accepting in lololol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> me and hydro personally give you our blessing in saying whatever U want mate lol id do the same if I was drinking heck I've sang "come out you black n Tans" in the middle to Manchester city centre lol all fun n games bud lol
> 
> 
> @ hydro think this threads 2 intimating for em...ive even heard a few ppl say that their scared to post lol...u know hes gonna delete all these so quote everything he says haha


Lol, aye that deleting post shits a load of balls, I hate reading back and post are gone, fell like you've missed out


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

even the mods get fuked off.....remember suni and what happened


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> even the mods get fuked off.....remember suni and what happened


Theres been a few mod incidents thru the years here lol, never last too long tho


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> even the mods get fuked off.....remember suni and what happened


go tell...
I've yet to see a mod step in heck I've yet to see one...was beginning to think their were no staff on the site seeing as its falling apart.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

There's was some yank mod came in a while back acting a twat too can't mind his name tho, it'll come to me


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

theres been many try bit ove the years, i even got the thread shut down for a night once untill everyone went to toke n talk and gave em hell lolol this thread is the biggest,fastest moving thread on the site so it earns rolli the most money per hits etc thats why we get left alone carnt be no other reason even the oher day i see a thread bout trading,selling etc deleted in toke n talk not that it ever gos on in this thread of course lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There's was some yank mod came in a while back acting a twat too can't mind his name tho, it'll come to me


carnt y member the welsh mod that tried for a bit and threatend bans for saying paki lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2014)

an the mod who wanted to score a kilo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> carnt y member the welsh mod that tried for a bit and threatend bans for saying paki lmao


Yesh remember that too m8 but the yank was a real bellend end too, they go on pure childish threatening to do shit cos the can't take the slagging lol, but fuck alls ever done tho and we know it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Lmao only ud get the thread closed down lol. Nah no trading here unless its mach attacks of course n ur baking recipes lol

fucking banning paki LOL some ppl take shit waaay 2 personally little do they know it makes U wanna say it more haha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

but all the mods that tried n failed must go bitching to rolli n nothing but we are the quickest moving, biggest thread on the site must keep him from saying close em shorely


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> an the mod who wanted to score a kilo


are u fucking serious? fucking nerve of some ppl.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

I just watched a boy on tv eat 68 hotdogs in ten mins lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> are u fucking serious? fucking nerve of some ppl.


that was the welsh bloke who also threatend to people for saying paking.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> but all the mods that tried n failed must go bitching to rolli n nothing but we are the quickest moving, biggest thread on the site must keep him from saying close em shorely


Must be m8, must be something like that anyway


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm so fucking full of chink, I got bean sprouts coming out me nose !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I just watched a boy on tv eat 68 hotdogs in ten mins lol


couldn't think of a better way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm making some decarbonised kief oil capsules , seen em on a site somewhere , knocked there necks out by all accounts !, Rambo, what was you're kief method please ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 8, 2014)

Evening slags, just heading to bed but thot I'd show face in here and see what u lot been bitching about tonight lol, 
Ive seen a fair few mods get fucked off in here in ma time most never to be heard from again lol, like Rambo said they ain't gonna shut the most popular thread on te site so just let us carry on about out business,


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

i got a couple of then american cuisine place open of recent here, fuck it nice all the pulled pork,brisket,ribs,burgers hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> couldn't think of a better way to spend a Saturday.


Bottle of southern comfort, loada joints, bit of tv and on here chattin shit to yous cunts......pretty shit if u ask me lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

i am mingled i just thought id lets ya no lmao i blame chedz lol

that bones was nice n that lemon is fucking lovely but we need a chat bout the exo lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i got a couple of then american cuisine place open of recent here, fuck it nice all the pulled pork,brisket,ribs,burgers hmmmmmmmmm


Theres aplace here does a nice pulled pork burger with Apple sauce... They don't open late tho, only place here is dominos and I'm fucked off with that


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Theres aplace here does a nice pulled pork burger with Apple sauce... They don't open late tho, only place here is dominos and I'm fucked off with that



i told ya mate before dominos here is open till 5am lol i been in essex most the day had a lovely kebab down there, mixed shish lamb n chick


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There's was some yank mod came in a while back acting a twat too can't mind his name tho, it'll come to me


ballsack? (balzac)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bottle of southern comfort, loada joints, bit of tv and on here chattin shit to yous cunts......pretty shit if u ask me lol


does sound pretty sweet when U put ut like that lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ballsack? (balzac)


Ballsack!! That's the one sae lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Woop-woop great news gfs going to England next month just after my bday so imma book the week off n ill have chopped so plan of action is do sweet fuck all for a week!! N since she's going to England I said I should be entitled to a holiday by myself..GUESS WHOS GOING TO THE CANNA CUP (if I can wait that long)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> does sound pretty sweet when U put ut like that lol


Aye it could be worse m8


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye it could be worse m8


yeah, U could be me..ttotal, out of smoke till Monday n up at 6am for work haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Woop-woop great news gfs going to England next month just after my bday so imma book the week off n ill have chopped so plan of action is do sweet fuck all for a week!! N since she's going to England I said I should be entitled to a holiday by myself..GUESS WHOS GOING TO THE CANNA CUP (if I can wait that long)


Ive been to the dam twice, not the canna cup but both times I was ther was for a week, I wouldn't go back again for more than a weekend not for a while anyway, ye just get bored of it I think. U been before relax??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ive been to the dam twice, not the canna cup but both times I was ther was for a week, I wouldn't go back again for more than a weekend not for a while anyway, ye just get bored of it I think. U been before relax??


lived in Belgium for a bit mate, use to go to Holland weekly for my smoke (on the train in my pocket stinking shit up lol) but only been to the dam a handful of times, found it over priced n poor selection but id love to go to the cup n sample some tasty tack n see if i can get anything free (unlikely) but it would be more so for the atmosphere.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lived in Belgium for a bit mate, use to go to Holland weekly for my smoke (on the train in my pocket stinking shit up lol) but only been to the dam a handful of times, found it over priced n poor selection but id love to go to the cup n sample some tasty tack n see if i can get anything free (unlikely) but it would be more so for the atmosphere.


Aye I think if I was to go back it would have to be for the cup or something, goin and just gettin smashed is gettin a bit boring, rather go somewhere hot for that shit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a loada m8s go to the damn and all go to the post office to post stuff back at the same time, one guy got his parcel but they'd emptied it and the rest got fuck all lol, they wer that fucked up they thot it would be ok all goin at once to post the stuff lol, also had a m8 bring near two oz back up his hole lol, not for me that shit I've got good enough stuff at home


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Nah mate, far 2 big a risk, they could have atleast put a little more effort into it n tbh I had some exo a while back that was on par with most the stuff I got there..it certainly smelt better...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Right up in a few hours see if the missus will give me a power wank to help me sleep. Night lads


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah, U could be me..ttotal, out of smoke till Monday n up at 6am for work haha


Up for work now, but smoked a little cookies joint to make the sunday go easier...


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I had a loada m8s go to the damn and all go to the post office to post stuff back at the same time, one guy got his parcel but they'd emptied it and the rest got fuck all lol, they wer that fucked up they thot it would be ok all goin at once to post the stuff lol, also had a m8 bring near two oz back up his hole lol, not for me that shit I've got good enough stuff at home


I regularly get sent stuff from the dam.

Love the place. Grey are hold some seriously top smoke.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Up for work now, but smoked a little cookies joint to make the sunday go easier...


I've coffee lol copious amounts of coffee lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I regularly get sent stuff from the dam.
> 
> Love the place. Grey are hold some seriously top smoke.


Amsterdam coffee shop weed cant compete with artisan grown clone onlies, last time I was there I couldn't get stoned cos the weed had been tumbled for kief, the place is a rip off and very boring being around noob smokers and perverts whove never seen a woman by the looks....then theres all the gays mincing around and the junkies scratchin themselves and askin for coin, wouldn't bring kids there.........much bettr off soaking up a nice Balearic vibe with plenty weed and little of the canna bs, Portugal all drugs are legal so surely Amsterdam will be the last place anyone goes when weed is legal everywhere....imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pics of the problem with my leaves if anyone wants to take a stab at it,
> View attachment 3017225View attachment 3017226


Anyone wanna help me with these?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Well another day of graft for bizzle must be mad coming to work on a sunday ...re potted the exo last night into a nice deep 3ltr pot can't believe how quick she grows might be sooner I can rape her for cuts.....how long are you in flower sae? Please don't tell me them leaves are off veggers...if your late in flower I wouldn't worry about it man finish em and fuck em off


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well another day of graft for bizzle must be mad coming to work on a sunday ...re potted the exo last night into a nice deep 3ltr pot can't believe how quick she grows might be sooner I can rape her for cuts.....how long are you in flower sae? Please don't tell me them leaves are off veggers...if your late in flower I wouldn't worry about it man finish em and fuck em off


7.5 wks out of a possible 9-11wks but at a guess will take between 10-11 wks to finish properly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Aye I wouldn't worry too much mate the colours almost look autumn colour like she's finishing her self? Give her 2 more weeks and chop mate I'd say your too late in flower yo do anything about it mate she be sound


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it on the upper middle half or lower that the discolouration takes place? Didn't find that troubleshooting thing any help?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is it on the upper middle half or lower that the discolouration takes place? Didn't find that troubleshooting thing any help?


upper 1/3rd of the plant, trying to spread downwards

I did have a quick look at it but it was very late n lil un is ill so been dealing with that mostly, will have another look in a sec after a coffee lol, is the guide self made or copied from somewhere?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Amsterdam coffee shop weed cant compete with artisan grown clone onlies, last time I was there I couldn't get stoned cos the weed had been tumbled for kief, the place is a rip off and very boring being around noob smokers and perverts whove never seen a woman by the looks....then theres all the gays mincing around and the junkies scratchin themselves and askin for coin, wouldn't bring kids there.........much bettr off soaking up a nice Balearic vibe with plenty weed and little of the canna bs, Portugal all drugs are legal so surely Amsterdam will be the last place anyone goes when weed is legal everywhere....imo


your absolutly right zeddd, it's all overrated if u ask me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> upper 1/3rd of the plant, trying to spread downwards
> 
> I did have a quick look at it but it was very late n lil un is ill so been dealing with that mostly, will have another look in a sec after a coffee lol, is the guide self made or copied from somewhere?


its from icmag..google leaf troubleshooting or something like that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its from icmag..google leaf troubleshooting or something like that.


cool, just having my coffee then will get on it, personally i think it has a lot to do with the shit soil im using this time (light mix) plants havent been happy in it since day 1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool, just having my coffee then will get on it, personally i think it has a lot to do with the shit soil im using this time (light mix) plants havent been happy in it since day 1


jaysus U cowboy lol I use that for starting shit off! Has ur ph been low at all ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> jaysus U cowboy lol I use that for starting shit off! Has ur ph been low at all ?


couldnt tell ya mate have never PH`ed anything ever lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> couldnt tell ya mate have never PH`ed anything ever lol


Same, never tried testing the PH on any of my grows.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> couldnt tell ya mate have never PH`ed anything ever lol


Ma man after my own heart lol. I've never even owned a ph tester never mind used one, and it hasn't affected my grows so far.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ma man after my own heart lol. I've never even owned a ph tester never mind used one, and it hasn't affected my grows so far.


im thinking its gotta be the soil causing the problem as plants have been on Biobizz grow n bloom since they went into flowering, but they havent looked right/happy since day 1, whereas the Blue Pit next to em in different soil look as happy as a pig in shit n more erect than half tha lads in here when coke is mentioned lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> im thinking its gotta be the soil causing the problem as plants have been on Biobizz grow n bloom since they went into flowering, but they havent looked right/happy since day 1, whereas the Blue Pit next to em in different soil look as happy as a pig in shit n more erect than half tha lads in here when coke is mentioned lmao


Lmfao, I use all mix mate and don't have any issues, I think the main difference between that and light mix is the nutrient content, have u tried increasing the amount of nutes in each feed to compensate for the soil?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmfao, I use all mix mate and don't have any issues, I think the main difference between that and light mix is the nutrient content, have u tried increasing the amount of nutes in each feed to compensate for the soil?


Yeah ive tried cutting the feed right back in case the strains are light feeders n problem gets worse, tried adding more nutes in case its a heavy feeder an problem gets worse, have tried flushing n starting nutes again n problem gets worse lmao, either gotta be the genetics or the soil at the end of the day


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone wanna help me with these?


the plant is aging and has been slightly underfed so plant is usuing the good stuff in the fan leaves so u can have a smoke, just been sunbathing with some trainwreck...bring on summer me knobs twitching already


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its from icmag..google leaf troubleshooting or something like that.


not onthis thread relax google gtf wen it comes to weed


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the plant is aging and has been slightly underfed so plant is usuing the good stuff in the fan leaves so u can have a smoke, just been sunbathing with some trainwreck...bring on summer me knobs twitching
> 
> Lol, put it away Z !


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the plant is aging and has been slightly underfed so plant is usuing the good stuff in the fan leaves so u can have a smoke, just been sunbathing with some trainwreck...bring on summer me knobs twitching already


Currently they are on 3ml biobizz grow an 2ml bloom per litre, if i increase it then lower leaves just burn n fall off, if i lower it more leaves on the top of the plant go yellow n die, what would you suggest mate?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> zeddd said:
> 
> 
> > the plant is aging and has been slightly underfed so plant is usuing the good stuff in the fan leaves so u can have a smoke, just been sunbathing with some trainwreck...bring on summer me knobs twitching
> ...


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2014)

You're spot on thoe Z, I'm out back, music on , capachupalartte in hand, fat exo blunt in gob, rays shining down, Perfik .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bazoomer said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao .....I said knob not horses clit lol
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Currently they are on 3ml biobizz grow an 2ml bloom per litre, if i increase it then lower leaves just burn n fall off, if i lower it more leaves on the top of the plant go yellow n die, what would you suggest mate?


that is not enough nutes man u need a source of magnesium and calcium which biobizz are def in, light mix is scary bad soil and is totally unnecessary so ur prob is nutes and soil mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that is not enough nutes man u need a source of magnesium and calcium which biobizz are def in, light mix is scary bad soil and is totally unnecessary so ur prob is nutes and soil mate


hmm will have to look in the cupboard n see what ive got that might help once ive been to the shop for fags, will chuck up a list of what ive got when im bk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bazoomer said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao .....I said knob not horses clit lol
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> zeddd said:
> 
> 
> > donkey.. Man has standards
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it sunny in England? Fucking shite over here


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is it sunny in England? Fucking shite over here


Yup lovely n sunny, no wind n about 15-20 degrees already n not even lunchtime yet


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup lovely n sunny, no wind n about 15-20 degrees already n not even lunchtime yet


Cunts.....just a normal full day here ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

...for reals?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Aye beautiful day today man proper BBQ weather man wish I wasnt at work man fuckin roastin man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fuck u lot, it's fucking pissing down rain here and lucky if the temp is 10c, it's a stay in the house sort of day.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol not a cloud in the sky man I tell ye fookin bostin man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

You thundering whores!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pics of the problem with my leaves if anyone wants to take a stab at it,
> View attachment 3017225View attachment 3017226


hahahahah i know this one.....i found out about this one reading them things you posted....the red leaf edges were the give away....

Problem: The initial symptoms may appear similar to a nitrogen deficiency (yellowing of older, lower leaves). Leaves may become mottled or spotted. However, the tell-tale sign of a molybdenum deficiency is the leaves may start to display a unique orange, red or pink color around the edges which will start to move toward the center of the leaf. Sometimes the color appears in the middle of the leaves as opposed to the edges. 

Solution: Flush your system with clean, pH'd water that contains about half the correct amount of nutrients needed by the plant. Watch to make sure that the problem starts to clear up within a couple of days. Molybdenum gets locked out at lower pH ranges. Molybdenum may get locked out in soil that has a pH of lower than 6.5. With hydro or soil-less mediums, molybdenum may be locked out at pH ranges of 5.5-6.0 and lower. Try to keep the pH of your growing medium above these ranges to help prevent a molybdenum deficiency.
- See more at: http://www.thenug.com/galleries/diagnose-your-sick-marijuana-plants#sthash.4xNKLgtK.dpuf


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

Nooooooo rimmer why are you changing things when you don't know the prob.......are you in dirt??....lowering the nutes may cause u more probs later on.......as shes already having probs.......

i would never change anything without finding out what's wrong, can make things much worse....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

You literally gave ur plants milk mate HAHAHA...busting balls lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll find it was a pony, lol
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

well didn't have anything I could use to sort it so just given it a strong dose of biobizz grow n bloom n it will either survive or it won't lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

7 1/2 weeks in flower I think you'll struggle to kill her lol tbh I'd just feed on plain water for the last 2 weeks mate there isn't much u can do now man plus she's finishing so fuck it dunna worry mate you'll be choppin her in a few week


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You literally gave ur plants milk mate HAHAHA...busting balls lol


hahahaha i was wondering how long that would take to pop up looool.....

in sure that's your prob though rimmer....its the only one with pink leaf edges....

in sure the only thing you can do in these situations is flush like fuck, then add nutes back .....im gussing no phing of mix was the issue, or poss poor medium......your close to me and our water is truly shite.....it comes from 2 bunkers under the Thames that collect the drinking water ....if you've ever seen the Thames water your appriciate how many chems are added just to make it safe... 


sent rimmer some picks of dons cherry fingers, all leafs pointing up for the light....guessing They like milk lol.....


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol for sum reason I thought id get wankered the wkend and pop in here to see you could all grow green lol fuckin thought wrong day I lmao sambo likes me lemon more than he does me exo lol must be the rut im stuck in lol been out since 10 on the larry with misses and kids causin kaos round the local lol my days can lufe really get any betta ?? I think not haha


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> sambo likes me lemon more than he does me exo lol


oh no, and that lemon aint even lemon....spending too much time on the lash ??? Loool only joking man....glad your avin a good day.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahahaha i was wondering how long that would take to pop up looool.....
> 
> in sure that's your prob though rimmer....its the only one with pink leaf edges....
> 
> ...


would u flush with water.........or milk?


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lmao avin a good day lmao avin a balst ay ya I neva av a fuckin bad en muhahahahhaha how could I lol anythin I need I get lol beer drugs spirits drugs and more drugs haha thanking u please haha wah ya sayin zed all good lad !! 

Robbie 2 out of the 4 am gonna make it bro the 2 was fucked up lad 1 snapped at base of stem the other all crimpled up mate no bother lad ya know for next time anyhow little recap on ya packages would of sorted ya snapped 1 mate but ill make it work ya know me lol on the uppers ay I lol fuck you lot and ya downers lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol tge misses wants to go back out lol ive told her um fucked enough haha did nt go down well haha might av somethin to do with her old dear and mon goin lol I I must I must haha forcin me now look good job me mon is on his way for later muhahahah


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2014)

Int milk brilliant !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Lmao avin a good day lmao avin a balst ay ya I neva av a fuckin bad en muhahahahhaha how could I lol anythin I need I get lol beer drugs spirits drugs and more drugs haha thanking u please haha wah ya sayin zed all good lad !!
> 
> Robbie 2 out of the 4 am gonna make it bro the 2 was fucked up lad 1 snapped at base of stem the other all crimpled up mate no bother lad ya know for next time anyhow little recap on ya packages would of sorted ya snapped 1 mate but ill make it work ya know me lol on the uppers ay I lol fuck you lot and ya downers lol


I m havin a lovely day thanks mate, spent the morning sunbathing and chainsmoking trainwreck, took the fam out for lunch, boughtt the mrs some cava, me some vintage wine and I taken an prop full of exo and livers cuts.......tonite im gonna sup a little wine man and gt baked and talk to you bunch of cuntss


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Int milk brilliant !


watch when you all catch powdery mildew and your spraying every with milk.....ill be there laughing looool

if rimmer posts piks you'll see how good they look on milk lol.....

obv its a liberty having rimmer do this so if you cba its all good man, can i ask though that if you don't post em you can shemale em back to me as i acc deleted them......TA!!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

Am running a 12/12 from seed.....anyone experienced in this know anything i need too??

edit: that isn't milk related loool


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I m havin a lovely day thanks mate, spent the morning sunbathing and chainsmoking trainwreck, took the fam out for lunch, boughtt the mrs some cava, me some vintage wine and I taken an prop full of exo and livers cuts.......tonite im gonna sup a little wine man and gt baked and talk to you bunch of cuntss


Good lad thats wah its all about lad excessive spendin ya cant fuckin beat it give me more of a buzz than anythin lol sambo ya larry wah ya sayin on the voddy or wah lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes ya bastard time me 1st joint of the day fookin gaggin man....I'm gonna take the fam out as well man going for a beefeater I think fuckin love their ribs man the meat falls of the bone proper style Haha.....cava and vintage wine.....classy cunt


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Am running a 12/12 from seed.....anyone experienced in this know anything i need too??
> 
> edit: that isn't milk related loool


6 litre tall pots, leave em well alone easy peasy...u want them to get a bit of height so not too much root mass, eg I don't 12/12 in smart pots cos they too fat............and they can only take semi skimmed not full fat


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes ya bastard time me 1st joint of the day fookin gaggin man....I'm gonna take the fam out as well man going for a beefeater I think fuckin love their ribs man the meat falls of the bone proper style Haha.....cava and vintage wine.....classy cunt


well the cava isn't classy but I don't drink it and she has it with lemon juice so no need for the good stuff, dunno why birds like sweet fizzy wine but then I prob wouldn't like the taste of cock either so tyg.........prob...no drink for a month so I blew a score on a bottle and ill be bladdered on half a bottle


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes ya bastard time me 1st joint of the day fookin gaggin man....I'm gonna take the fam out as well man going for a beefeater I think fuckin love their ribs man the meat falls of the bone proper style Haha.....cava and vintage wine.....classy cunt


I've not had a smoke since Thursday! Fucking madness if I don't get some tomorrow imma fooking snap! For some reason beefheart came to mind...coolest captain around lol... The vintage does sound pricy what ever happened to the cheap n cheerful wines like cote du rhone..but I suppose since he hasn't drank in a good while he may as well go all out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well the cava isn't classy but I don't drink it and she has it with lemon juice so no need for the good stuff, dunno why birds like sweet fizzy wine but then I prob wouldn't like the taste of cock either so tyg.........prob...no drink for a month so I blew a score on a bottle and ill be bladdered on half a bottle


most the women in Belgium go for cava, depending on brand its usually 4 odd euro a glass... In Spain they mix red wine with lemonade..surprisingly nice*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well the cava isn't classy but I don't drink it and she has it with lemon juice so no need for the good stuff, dunno why birds like sweet fizzy wine but then I prob wouldn't like the taste of cock either so tyg.........prob...no drink for a month so I blew a score on a bottle and ill be bladdered on half a bottle



Gotta treat ya sen now and again ain't ya mate I bought 4 tinnys last night managed 1 lmao proper lightwieght ....one of the lads at work has made some plum wine fuck me its like drinking brandy and he sinks 2 pints when he gets in from a night shift.....he's some man lol

Lmao nah I can't imagine cock tastes too nice either hahaha dirty bitches ain't they


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

all u lot talking ribs and pulled pork and bacon......I like a lamb shank cooked for seven hours in red wine but I can never be arsed to do this that falls off the bone and is nice with mash and greens...cant eat pigs cos it makes me spew.even a little bit and when I smell bacon cooking im runnin the other way, puked in sainsburys the other day cos they were cooking the all time worst fukin smell to my nose chorizo pizza....allergic to fukin pigs lmfao but true


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Mmmmm canna beat that tender meat man I'm opposite mate bacon cooking I'm there in a flash lol...aye I've had a bad episode on chorizo fuck me if I catch a whiff of it now makes me gag lol....allergic to bacon must be a killer mate not into pork joints n that but love bacon gammon and belly pork fave meat has to be beef tho can't beat that shit


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmmm canna beat that tender meat man I'm opposite mate bacon cooking I'm there in a flash lol...aye I've had a bad episode on chorizo fuck me if I catch a whiff of it now makes me gag lol....allergic to bacon must be a killer mate not into pork joints n that but love bacon gammon and belly pork fave meat has to be beef tho can't beat that shit


yeah its the weirdest thing cos to me it smell like a combo of shit and puke being fried but everyone is going ummmmm baaaacon, don't even like looking at it fukin green meat man wtf and so I don't miss it like I don't miss eating winnit


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

I like grass fed ribeye steak, fuk that shit is good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Now ya talkin mate I do love a nice ribeye that n rump ohhh yesh lol green meat hahaha Yeh it weird ain't it like an oil slick in a puddle....just had a joint I'm smashed man haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

What is the flowering time on Livers lads? trying to work out how long my QQxLivers might take coz im getting desperate for a goddamn smoke lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What is the flowering time on Livers lads? trying to work out how long my QQxLivers might take coz im getting desperate for a goddamn smoke lol


9.5 onwards 10 is mine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What is the flowering time on Livers lads? trying to work out how long my QQxLivers might take coz im getting desperate for a goddamn smoke lol


my dbxl is a 8+ if that's any help .... The 8 week mark is thanks to the db in her. So look up what she's crossed with.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 9.5 onwards 10 is mine


cool cheers mate


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lmao u lads dunna kno wots good 4 ya let me tell ya haha I eat the fuckin lot chicken duck venison pheasant pork lamb beef u lads dont know wots good for ya haha fuckin put it on a pplae andill eat the fucker


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lmao u lads dunna kno wots good 4 ya let me tell ya haha I eat the fuckin lot chicken duck venison pheasant pork lamb beef u lads dont know wots good for ya haha fuckin put it on a pplae andill eat the fucker


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

evening all......whos on tha piss tonite then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> evening all......whos on tha piss tonite then?


Ill hazard a guess at you, rambo, shawny,cheddar and possibly gary lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=667695319961526


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

Oioi rimmer can ya fling me them piks back for my own records i sent n deleted....

zedd, how vintage are you getting for a score .... We talkin pre .....

the paki shop round the corner from me is heavily in the usa....

they sell green ace champange for £450 a bottle, however a 1925 bottle of don perrie i belive (in not in shop) is only 150.
...

anyone heard of this ace shit?? And that seems a really good price for that don.....is it too common to invest in a bottle??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

Hahaha thought id look up the champers.....this is the gear....

http://thechampagnecompany.com/champagne/brands/armand-de-brignac

very expensive wonder what it tastes like.....im thinking a gold bottle next harvest to celebrate dons creation
..
anyone read the new soft secrets???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Well that was bostin lads feel full ta brim now....no I'm not on the piss mate only had one pint I'm not a big drinker only time I get wankerd is doon the toon and thats once in a blue moon...I am partial to a serious smoke tho lol too partial in fact


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

...do tell.


Guess who scraped his grinder for a scond time n kinda got a little but high..i think.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that was bostin lads feel full ta brim now....no I'm not on the piss mate only had one pint I'm not a big drinker only time I get wankerd is doon the toon and thats once in a blue moon...I am partial to a serious smoke tho lol too partial in fact


man if smoking pots your only vice ur doing pretty good mate lol better then drinking anyways...worst senario U fall asleep haha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Oioi rimmer can ya fling me them piks back for my own records i sent n deleted....
> 
> zedd, how vintage are you getting for a score .... We talkin pre .....
> 
> ...


I find champagne to be overpriced fizzy piss. don't waste ya money on it its like the $50 bean...priced for the gullible who thinks it mus be bangin, nah man im just suppin a 2010 Beaune at 20 kwid


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

so the only money ive spent for personal pleasure in one month is £20 cos the weed is free obv


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ill hazard a guess at you, rambo, shawny,cheddar and possibly gary lol


No not me mate still no booze or smoke so I'm stone cold sober the last 2 days, it's fucking killing me, hope these offers from a few of the lads the other night materialize lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so the only money ive spent for personal pleasure in one month is £20 cos the weed is free obv


I spend about 100 a week...4more weeks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No not me mate still no booze or smoke so I'm stone cold sober the last 2 days, it's fucking killing me, hope these offers from a few of the lads the other night materialize lol


still in the same boat as me mate only I scraped my grinder for the second time n I think I got high but I might just be tired from all the sleepless nights early starts (no smoke since Thursday night.)...my god the post better come tomorrow or imma go chuck Norris on the posts hizzay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> still in the same boat as me mate only I scraped my grinder for the second time n I think I got high but I might just be tired from all the sleepless nights early starts (no smoke since Thursday night.)...my god the post better come tomorrow or imma go chuck Norris on the posts hizzay


I ain't got nothing arriving tomorrow and still waiting on ppl getting back to me about a fairy for Tuesday hopefully,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> man if smoking pots your only vice ur doing pretty good mate lol better then drinking anyways...worst senario U fall asleep haha


Aye I've had my problems in the past and that's where thier staying man I bad enough on weed mate but like u say there's worse out there man 


Garybhoy11 said:


> No not me mate still no booze or smoke so I'm stone cold sober the last 2 days, it's fucking killing me, hope these offers from a few of the lads the other night materialize lol


All wrapped and ready to go.....not a fookin sniff mate...be with ya tues


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I've had my problems in the past and that's where thier staying man I bad enough on weed mate but like u say there's worse out there man
> 
> 
> All wrapped and ready to go.....not a fookin sniff mate...be with ya tues


Ur a legend mate thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Lets hope it comes cuz it has to last me till I get sorted so whatever amount it is imma have famine ration it so it lasts. Always forget how fucking hard it is to sleep when sober, shits so fucking frustrating.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I spend about 100 a week...4more weeks lol


that's a lot of money for 6 grams, u gonna love psychosis man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> still in the same boat as me mate only I scraped my grinder for the second time n I think I got high but I might just be tired from all the sleepless nights early starts (no smoke since Thursday night.)...my god the post better come tomorrow or imma go chuck Norris on the posts hizzay


u gonna blaze that psycho as soon as it arrives?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

No probs matey 

@ relax lmao love that hizzay shit man proper makes me chuckle....didn't know u were out of green as well man...looks like ya sorted tho mate if u ever get sleepless nights again I've got the shit you need haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's a lot of money for 6 grams, u gonna love psychosis man


its fucking frightening mate n the cost has no correlation with quality what so ever! N most buds don't really resemble buds...fucking depressing paying for it n I've cut down alot! Yeah im really looking forward to it...gonna be the first smoke I've ever had that I know is 100%organic which makes it that bit better.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u gonna blaze that psycho as soon as it arrives?


I've work so it will be for when I get home..no fucking way am I gonna vape that then head in LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is an example of Irish telly for you lads "Hector goes courting" haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No not me mate still no booze or smoke so I'm stone cold sober the last 2 days, it's fucking killing me, hope these offers from a few of the lads the other night materialize lol


Could be worse mate lol, ive got bout 3-4 weeks til i can have a smoke n last had 1 last monday lol


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've work so it will be for when I get home..no fucking way am I gonna vape that then head in LOL


Pussy hole lmao wah am yas mon or mousse lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its fucking frightening mate n the cost has no correlation with quality what so ever! N most buds don't really resemble buds...fucking depressing paying for it n I've cut down alot! Yeah im really looking forward to it...gonna be the first smoke I've ever had that I know is 100%organic which makes it that bit better.


I got thrips and I still wont use anything but tea and ladybirds, the ladybird is in the veg room atm going over each leaf top and bottom fukin love watchin her for some reason


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Could be worse mate lol, ive got bout 3-4 weeks til i can have a smoke n last had 1 last monday lol


Give me a pm lad


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Good mornin fucktards lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Pussy hole lmao wah am yas mon or mousse lol


translates as CUNT lmao what are ya man or mouse.......oh yeah I can speak martian


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No probs matey
> 
> @ relax lmao love that hizzay shit man proper makes me chuckle....didn't know u were out of green as well man...looks like ya sorted tho mate if u ever get sleepless nights again I've got the shit you need haha


yeah it was from snoop dogs telly vizzel thing on MTV a good few years ago lol man I couldn't even find fuvking d10s the last night so I could get some fucking sleep for my early start...shows how dependent I was on my one fella lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Yam yam yam yam yam yam yam yam...........yam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yeah it was from snoop dogs telly vizzel thing on MTV a good few years ago lol man I couldn't even find fuvking d10s the last night so I could get some fucking sleep for my early start...shows how dependent I was on my one fella lol


Sorry mate I think I know what u was going on about the other night now been so busy with work and everything else me minds not on it properly


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yam yam yam yam yam yam yam yam...........yam


Cunt cunt cunt cunt lmao


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lads are u seriously all on a straight head lol?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Cunt cunt cunt cunt lmao


Hahaha sorry man canna help it....get a few good yam jokes like but u canna tell em in the thread it won't read well lmao...strait as an arrow bro well apart from being stoned on the deadly "skunk" haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah mate unfortunately straight and sober tonight, gonna get some beers in for tomorrow now I've got a little bit of cash.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

The sobriety thread lol zeddds on the wine if that's any good haha


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Lmao at u lot haha I wish u all lived closer haha me sambo and a few of yous and id be sweet Lolol id abuse yas like pakys haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

He's proberbly sat in his summer house kickin out some Z's more like lol glass of wine in one hand gaps bag in the other

Vape bag not gaps lol wtf


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Errrrrrr you like abusing Pakis ya dirty fucker lol I've always wanted to go into a paki shop get a paki porno mag and before ya buy it compare it to the bird behind the counter page by page like


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fuck me im mashed lol look wot I got to bring me round lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

After the weekend I've had the booze will be flowing next week there ain't a chance I'm doing this sober shit again all weekend makes me a moody cunt that the wife wants to avoid lol. Not that that's always a bad thing in fairness as she can be a pain in the arse herself at times


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

such a nice buzz whenu havnt had alcohol for a while, ill be off it again tmrw I hope


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> He's proberbly sat in his summer house kickin out some Z's more like lol glass of wine in one hand gaps bag in the other


that's me mate but im in the library actually lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's me mate but im in the library actually lol


You posh bastard lol, if I was to sit in my library id be squatted on a shelf on a bookcase in my living room lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been wondering what zedd looks like for a while as i know nothing of him......im gusseing if i had to pick a celeb i think hes most like.....it would have to be kieth lemon....lool


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> Fuck me im mashed lol look wot I got to bring me round lolView attachment 3018006


there somefing dodge ontop that can of stella, send it to me for further investigation lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

im mashed up on this trainwreck from HSO well worth a go oooh weee


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's me mate but im in the library actually lol


what is this cluedo? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Feel for ya Gaz I couldn't do it mate im tellin ya lol If I didn't have weed I would be doing a bottle of voddy or brandy along with a handful of benzos


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2014)

chedz u fucking nugget you sent me 2 batch's of lemon thats why i thought the exo was abit strange lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> chedz u fucking nugget you sent me 2 batch's of lemon thats why i thought the exo was abit strange lolol


ahahahahahhhhhahahahaaaa


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feel for ya Gaz I couldn't do it mate im tellin ya lol If I didn't have weed I would be doing a bottle of voddy or brandy along with a handful of benzos


Lol there is a bottle of jack d and a case of peroni on the cards for tomorrow night mate, I ain't a voddy drinker, a bottle of voddy fucks me up whereas I can drink a bottle of whiskey and beers and be fine, well still standing at least.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

HSO are good breeders man their strains are top notch...has the train wreck got a coffee taste to it? I'm sure I've seen it somewhere it put me off I dunna like coffee.....library..... your some man for the one man I tell ye


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> HSO are good breeders man their strains are top notch...has the train wreck got a coffee taste to it? I'm sure I've seen it somewhere it put me off I dunna like coffee.....library..... your some man for the one man I tell ye


no its grapefruit and ylang ylang mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no its grapefruit and ylang ylang mate


Sounds like a winner might be on the cards that mate I loved there bubba kush was very nice indeed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds like a winner might be on the cards that mate I loved there bubba kush was very nice indeed


I hear a lot about bubba kush is there some special pre 98 or summin.....anyone know this strain?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

No there not pre 98 I think that's a clone only not sure man...nut Yeh the bubbas nice very sweet with a knock out punch


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No there not pre 98 I think that's a clone only not sure man...nut Yeh the bubbas nice very sweet with a knock out punch


thanks man lovin growin beans again


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

@zedd

http://www.wikileaf.com/strain/pre-98-bubba-kush/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 9, 2014)

Aye get your sen on em zedd I've got 2 reg bubbas they gonna get popped soon....well.fuck it I've cracked a can a.redstripe fuck it I'm on the piss now lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @zedd
> 
> http://www.wikileaf.com/strain/pre-98-bubba-kush/


thanks man.............


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 9, 2014)

lemons pics


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Great, I've gnats lol any household items I can use?... Added some dish soap to a bowl with a drop of water,lemon juice n some sugar, lets see if that gets some of the fuckers...the gf is gonna get some of those strips for me tomorrow if she can find em.

a few were found dead this morning so ill consider it a minor victory n look on the bright side...imma get me high today.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lemons pics
> View attachment 3018031View attachment 3018032View attachment 3018034View attachment 3018037View attachment 3018038


ta rimmer....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> chedz u fucking nugget you sent me 2 batch's of lemon thats why i thought the exo was abit strange lolol


loooool that's great exo cant tell the diff between cheese and lemon, aving said that i spose when they all smell like hay its hard to decide looooool

only joking man....p.s that sensi star you made me kill for nothing will be comming back to haunt you.....karma man.loooool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no its grapefruit and ylang ylang mate


coffee?? Train wreck is traditionally citrus flaver in gusseing that's were the grapefruits comming from....

in now running hso purple train wreck....they boast about a sig lemon taste....we shall see....

loads of sats and kushes are citrus/lemon and loads off strains are kinda lemony .....jack harrera or however you spell it s another citrus taster.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thanks man.............


zeddd, that arrived, firstly fuck me ur on ur game..seriously no exaggeration its so fucking cool how U did it n a very generous sample..looks fucking amazing crystals dripping off the cunt...cant get over how sweet ur method is lol my whole day is gonna revolve around getting home for that..again AMAZING lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> zeddd, that arrived, firstly fuck me ur on ur game..seriously no exaggeration its so fucking cool how U did it n a very generous sample..looks fucking amazing crystals dripping off the cunt...cant get over how sweet ur method is lol my whole day is gonna revolve around getting home for that..again AMAZING lol


that's the problem with this country......always sending the good gear to the foreigners....while us Brits with cash on the hip are left smoking the snicklefritz........looooool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Just planted some pineapple express......ima have too pop the film on now.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> that's the problem with this country......always sending the good gear to the foreigners....while us Brits with cash on the hip are left smoking the snicklefritz........looooool



Don't make me go over there n take your work n women 2!!

Might even rape n pillage the place whilst im at it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> zeddd, that arrived, firstly fuck me ur on ur game..seriously no exaggeration its so fucking cool how U did it n a very generous sample..looks fucking amazing crystals dripping off the cunt...cant get over how sweet ur method is lol my whole day is gonna revolve around getting home for that..again AMAZING lol


Enjoy u lucky fucker, I've been trying to get a a sample or a purchase from zedd for ages and still waiting, Maybe I need to join the Ira and start threatening to bomb the lot of you's lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Enjoy u lucky fucker, I've been trying to get a a sample or a purchase from zedd for ages and still waiting, Maybe I need to join the Ira and start threatening to bomb the lot of you's lol.


james bond comes to mind mate, you probably got one but didnt even know it was it lol mind=blown


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;guKoNCQFAFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guKoNCQFAFk[/video] wooo,stunning day summers on its way lads....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't make me go over there n take your work n women 2!!
> 
> Might even rape n pillage the place whilst im at it.


start up in Scotland the women will rape you and Gaza aint had a draw in days....youll never make it back to paddy land looool


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

I told ya all, u wanna oz pm me, all I get is ....can I have a q......can I have tick.......someone even offered me £160 cos that's all he gets.........I told ya, im serious


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

It would be nice to start a collective between us, but you Lott have known each other for ages and still don't trust each other for one reason another...


itsa shame man....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

not once in my life have i asked for tick n always laughed at ppl that asked for it..if u cant afford it go without n save those pennies cuz its defo worth it n i aint tasted it yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> It would be nice to start a collective between us, but you Lott have known each other for ages and still don't trust each other for one reason another...
> 
> 
> itsa shame man....


 thats the sort of thing u do with close friends mate n the best way to do it is never give anything expecting it back... n every1 would have to be perpetual or else it would be the perps feeding the pers growers which is kinda gay


the way u lads have it now is pretty sweet, still business but the trust is there (to a degree) coupled with the friendly aspect.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I told ya all, u wanna oz pm me, all I get is ....can I have a q......can I have tick.......someone even offered me £160 cos that's all he gets.........I told ya, im serious


take ya porkey pies else were.....lool you had a cut and oz for sale a few weeks back i jumped all over you like a sex starved fat bird ...i got yea yea.....you longed me off and then told me you sold up..............

taking the kids and house was fine zedd but did you really have to take the goldfish n all looooool

is zedd the only person who grows in mud?.....

hmmmmm bat shit loool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> n i aint tasted it yet lol


o my daaaaaays.......your going on like its the best weed on the world and you aint even smoked it???......cause it has crystals???......wtf does your buds have on em??

in gusseing you've never grown bud that looks as good as zedds??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> take ya porkey pies else were.....lool you had a cut and oz for sale a few weeks back i jumped all over you like a sex starved fat bird ...i got yea yea.....you longed me off and then told me you sold up..............
> 
> taking the kids and house was fine zedd but did you really have to take the goldfish n all looooool
> 
> ...


 jaysus ur english slang is more confusing then those blacks ghetto talk... id need alan turing to break that fooking code lol... no homo


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> o my daaaaaays.......your going on like its the best weed on the world and you aint even smoked it???......cause it has crystals???......wtf does your buds have on em??
> 
> in gusseing you've never grown bud that looks as good as zedds??


thats what free weed dus to people mate, now i no its zedd n i know him fairly well so it will be top bud, but it wouldnt matter if it tasted of dogshit most out there carnt get over its FREE n came in the poat woooooweeeee lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> o my daaaaaays.......your going on like its the best weed on the world and you aint even smoked it???......cause it has crystals???......wtf does your buds have on em??
> 
> in gusseing you've never grown bud that looks as good as zedds??


some1 is jealous lol aww its ok im sure u have very pretty weed 2 *pat on the back*


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> some1 is jealous lol aww its ok im sure u have very pretty weed 2 *pat on the back*


mate i got weed, and i wasnt directed that at you but its truth, most will praise up even the shittiest green just cause its free.

and zedds weed is some of the best on the site trust me ive smoked enough of it lololol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> mate i got weed, and i wasnt directed that at you but its truth, most will praise up even the shittiest green just cause its free.


was talking to lem lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> jaysus ur english slang is more confusing then those blacks ghetto talk... id need alan turing to break that fooking code lol... no homo


we invented the language keep up loool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

is that the royal we...LOL get it?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> was talking to lem lol


i may still be feeling a tad wrecked lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> some1 is jealous lol aww its ok im sure u have very pretty weed 2 *pat on the back*


as it goes i do ....imo anyways...but that's either here nor there.....its my fault i assumed everyone could grow buds covered in crystals....obv not.

just for the record if i send anyone any weed id like a truly honest opinion....im big enough to take critisim and it can only help me get better.....

its ok though relax your on a high cause ya in a ruff spot from having no weed....ill letcha off....just please 

BITCH DONT KILL MY VIBE....

loool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> thats what free weed dus to people mate, now i no its zedd n i know him fairly well so it will be top bud, but it wouldnt matter if it tasted of dogshit most out there carnt get over its FREE n came in the poat woooooweeeee lmao


its a shame you didn't direct that at relax i mean if the cap fits n all lool

as ive said i would want an honest opinion...if its shit its shit.... If its good its good...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> as it goes i do ....imo anyways...but that's either here nor there.....its my fault i assumed everyone could grow buds covered in crystals....obv not.
> 
> just for the record if i send anyone any weed id like a truly honest opinion....im big enough to take critisim and it can only help me get better.....
> 
> ...



GOT MILK? lol ok imma stop lol


----------



## dura72 (Mar 10, 2014)

alright ya fuckers, hows life? fuckin yonks since ive been in here, im assuming its the same old patter.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> GOT MILK? lol ok imma stop lol


hahhahahahaha you killed it touché loool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

dura72 said:


> alright ya fuckers, hows life? fuckin yonks since ive been in here, im assuming its the same old patter.


Easy Dura how's tricks mate? Yeah same shit different day, the usual for in here lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

dura72 said:


> alright ya fuckers, hows life? fuckin yonks since ive been in here, im assuming its the same old patter.


lifes all good duracell man.......whats gwhanning with you.....any piks you wanna share....
















off ya missus loooooool

(jks)


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2014)

howdy dura good to see you about hope all is good mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

alreet durex, what's happening fella?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

God man kids telly can drive a grown man insane.....

morning donnifer.. .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> God man kids telly can drive a grown man insane.....
> 
> morning donnifer.. .


shits really gone downhill in the world of kids tv, shit use to be funny as fuck like ren n stimpy that was some funny ass tv


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2014)

i could quite happily give that mr tumbles cunt a slap or 3 lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Funny you should say that..i was talking bout that the other day, and cartoons with no voices, makes no sense now but kids watch em for hours.....


having a daddy daughter day today just sat through milkshake then again on repeat, followed by cannimals.....from what i can make out its tins of beans that change in annimals!!!

cant wait till the boy is bigger ....revisiting the olduns will be fun.......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i could quite happily give that mr tumbles cunt a slap or 3 lol


loool its Mr fumbles, his the next jimmy saville...

mr maker is another twat i cant watch that channel at all....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah my boy is 7 now and I'm finally getting him into the old Biker mice from Mars cartoon I lived as a kid, and also the original power rangers from the early 90s. Even dug out my old ninja turtle films, not a cartoon but still an awesome watch with the wee man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> take ya porkey pies else were.....lool you had a cut and oz for sale a few weeks back i jumped all over you like a sex starved fat bird ...i got yea yea.....you longed me off and then told me you sold up..............
> 
> taking the kids and house was fine zedd but did you really have to take the goldfish n all looooool
> 
> ...


No im in soil as well mate, mixture of vegged plants and 12/12FS atm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah my boy is 7 now and I'm finally getting him into the old Biker mice from Mars cartoon I lived as a kid, and also the original power rangers from the early 90s. Even dug out my old ninja turtle films, not a cartoon but still an awesome watch with the wee man.


thats exactly what i grew up on mate LOL the old xmen series was the shizzz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

As for girls, my 8 year old daughter says she is too old for cartoons now, 
i did think I was onto a winner when she said One Direction were shit, but in the same breath she also said she's gonna marry justin bieber, so maybe not lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

dura72 said:


> alright ya fuckers, hows life? fuckin yonks since ive been in here, im assuming its the same old patter.


Nice to see you back again mate, you hanging around for a bit this time?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

dura72 said:


> alright ya fuckers, hows life? fuckin yonks since ive been in here, im assuming its the same old patter.


dura means mother....u a crazy mother man lol?.......how ya doin anyways?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmmmm i was the biggest power ranger (mighty morphing) fan ever o loved Jason the red one, id ave smashed Kimberlys back doors in n all (well now lol)......i liked biker mice from mars the one with the eye patch.....

ninja turtles films are the bollox mate....soo cheesy and what a rat suit....lol

i loved robocop as well not a cartoon but i had the figure lol....anyone seen the new one yet? Or new 300 now ive not net i aint seen shit lol....

its funny i thought i was poss the youngest person on the thread.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i could quite happily give that mr tumbles cunt a slap or 3 lol


ha ha my mrs got rid of the tv over him lmfao, she was red with rage when my little girl started copying the speech patterns of children with downs .....and hes not right.......when interviwed why he works with kids he goes all paedo....I love the sound of a childs laughter......or screams more like ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Hmmmm i was the biggest power ranger (mighty morphing) fan ever o loved Jason the red one, id ave smashed Kimberlys back doors in n all (well now lol)......i liked biker mice from mars the one with the eye patch.....
> 
> ninja turtles films are the bollox mate....soo cheesy and what a rat suit....lol
> 
> ...



How old are u lem?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Lmao the UK thread going to town on mr tumble beating him with his spotty fucking bag hahaha easy dura u back on ya feet now matey? 

Some of.the cartoons nowerdays are quite funny tho man my lad watches a couple can't remember what there called but when ya stoned fuck me they make ya giggle like....know what ya mean tho its mainly shite


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was watching Fun house & Finders Keepers, on challenge tv te other day it brought back some memories and hair/fashion styles lol, they don't even make kids game shows like that anymore it's a shame as this generation of kids is missing out big time.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Hahaha fun house all I can think of when I hear that is the twins lol always wanted to go in that...used to love keenan and kel "who loves orange soda" lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

you lot seen any of that adventure time show. it's like an acid trip for bairns i tell ya


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha fun house all I can think of when I hear that is the twins lol always wanted to go in that...used to love keenan and kel "who loves orange soda" lmao


I was watcchin kids telly in the 60 s ...or I didn't cos I was afraid of the telly cos of the weird patterns and flashing...ha ha even trippin on me own dmt prob as a kid


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lot seen any of that adventure time show. it's like an acid trip for bairns i tell ya


nope, on a slightly more interesting note tho, that lass i moved to tha toon to be with over 10years ago has suddenly messaged me on FB telling me she is back in the toon n how am i etc etc lmao, blast from the past lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha fun house all I can think of when I hear that is the twins lol always wanted to go in that...used to love keenan and kel "who loves orange soda" lmao


hahahha they went on to do that good burger film......fun house was ok i just wanted to go on the go karts.......

in only 26 Gazza......(i know what your thinking ...great weed and soooo young oh my looooool)
...

i need to change my sig to got milk.....relax killed it......loooooool in still laughing now lol.......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nope, on a slightly more interesting note tho, that lass i moved to tha toon to be with over 10years ago has suddenly messaged me on FB telling me she is back in the toon n how am i etc etc lmao, blast from the past lol


fuck it and forget it rimmer shes been munching nuff cock in the meantime.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

@rambo, send me on ur email addy I got that sorted.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> fuck it and forget it rimmer shes been munching nuff cock in the meantime.....


lol i wouldnt go near it now mate, i moved back to essex as she was banging her manager at Bar reflex in town n shes gone on to have another 3 kids since then, wasnt the best of fucks before she had all the kids, would be like throwing a tab thru bigg market now afterwards lmao, mainly only went up there to get the fuck outta essex, funnily enough other than my own area the toon is the only place ive ever been in my life that I actually miss lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

best city in the whole country hahahah i may be biased though. worst football team in the league though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lot seen any of that adventure time show. it's like an acid trip for bairns i tell ya


That's one of the ones I'm on about with the crazy dog and a boy shits mental lol makes ya laugh tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

yeah with bender from futurama doing the voice. fucking radio rental that one. 

anyone watching that true detective? it's proper class.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I was watcchin kids telly in the 60 s ...or I didn't cos I was afraid of the telly cos of the weird patterns and flashing...ha ha even trippin on me own dmt prob as a kid


Haha aye think the telly back then was a bit trippy from what I've seen anyway no wonder u don't bother with a telly tbh all I watch anymore is top gear comedy and the odd documentary the rest is bollocks especially the news


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah with bender from futurama doing the voice. fucking radio rental that one.
> 
> anyone watching that true detective? it's proper class.


is that true detective good then don? i been looking for sumfing new to watch.

u seen that new one ''almost human''?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah with bender from futurama doing the voice. fucking radio rental that one.
> 
> anyone watching that true detective? it's proper class.


Haha Yeh the folk who write it must be off their nut lol he watches another one with a big white Sasquatch in it that ones funny

Think.I'm gonna have to up the feed on ex she looks a lil hungry feels good to have something going again man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

nah not seen it seen plenty adverts like. that true detective is a slow burner but give it til episode 5 and you'll be bang into it. by far and away the best thing Matthew McConaughey has done to date. i like his character mnore than woody harrelson. though his is pretty mint too. 

watched all of that uncle one too. that was canny funny. but only 6 eps.

what's almost human about?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh the folk who write it must be off their nut lol he watches another one with a big white Sasquatch in it that ones funny
> 
> Think.I'm gonna have to up the feed on ex she looks a lil hungry feels good to have something going again man



my psycho is going yellow too, and i'm feeding her extra N too!? the snow storm i'm feeding foliar is turning it nice and purple at the fringes too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got her on 1ml per ltr and don't think its enough like I might go down to the shop today and pic a few things up I need magne cal some pH down and could do with a pH pen aswell....gonna need all cloning gear as well soon


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha aye think the telly back then was a bit trippy from what I've seen anyway no wonder u don't bother with a telly tbh all I watch anymore is top gear comedy and the odd documentary the rest is bollocks especially the news


it was the same pado stuff then as it is now....we had Cap'n Pugwash with seman Stains and Master Bates.....top gear I do watch some on utube but on question, why are they all utter cunts, should put some geezers on there...fukin Clarkson and that effete child they use ....hammmond .....ahoy shipmates...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwzVjsu9XvM


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got her on 1ml per ltr and don't think its enough like I might go down to the shop today and pic a few things up I need magne cal some pH down and could do with a pH pen aswell....gonna need all cloning gear as well soon


I may be getting rid of my aero cloner if its of any help? will just need the pump servicing as its stopped spinning freely for some reason but cant see anything stopping it, probably just needs a greasing or summat


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I may be getting rid of my aero cloner if its of any help? will just need the pump servicing as its stopped spinning freely for some reason but cant see anything stopping it, probably just needs a greasing or summat


if the price is right and bizzle don't want it ill tale it mate my homemade ones on its last legs lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

My lilun just fell asleep watching oggy n the cockroaches the only cartoon i know that has a warning before it loool.....

nice to see the uk thread abit more livo......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it was the same pado stuff then as it is now....we had Cap'n Pugwash with seman Stains and Master Bates.....top gear I do watch some on utube but on question, why are they all utter cunts, should put some geezers on there...fukin Clarkson and that effete child they use ....hammmond .....ahoy shipmates...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwzVjsu9XvM


Shit Yeh that's some paedo shit right there man fuckin weird stuff....I hate Hammond he's a bellend lol don't mind Clarkson tho used to dislike him but he's grown on me haha


Saerimmner said:


> I may be getting rid of my aero cloner if its of any help? will just need the pump servicing as its stopped spinning freely for some reason but cant see anything stopping it, probably just needs a greasing or summat


Cheers sae thanks for the offer like but I'll stick to jiffys there's not much that can wrong with them.thanks anyway mate


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

Afternoon all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Alreet wizards sleeve lol how do man?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> if the price is right and bizzle don't want it ill tale it mate my homemade ones on its last legs lol


Ok mate, bizzle is gonna stick with jiffys so its yours if you want it, same deal as always, swap it for a bit of smoke n you sort out jumping on train n grabbing it as posting it will cost shitloads to post coz of the size even tho its as light as fuck


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3yhnXwSk7Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Bit a this with a joint then a power nap I think on nights again


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shit Yeh that's some paedo shit right there man fuckin weird stuff....I hate Hammond he's a bellend lol don't mind Clarkson tho used to dislike him but he's grown on me haha
> 
> 
> Cheers sae thanks for the offer like but I'll stick to jiffys there's not much that can wrong with them.thanks anyway mate


in that case if you want rid pm me mate....

sooooo glad i got them hazeman lemon stomper the other day im sure o got the last pack as there all gone now.....

hazeman genetics are very sought after, the rude has a promo on now buy any pack of hazeman (£31.99 for 12regs) and get 5 blue band regs and 5 gangster og regs free.....

soon as this offer appeared hazeman was sold out loooooool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ok mate, bizzle is gonna stick with jiffys so its yours if you want it, same deal as always, swap it for a bit of smoke n you sort out jumping on train n grabbing it as posting it will cost shitloads to post coz of the size even tho its as light as fuck


sweet only prob is im two months from harvest......its a long wait lol....

and what pump does it use standard air pump or submersible......


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sweet only prob is im two months from harvest......its a long wait lol....
> 
> and what pump does it use standard air pump or submersible......


its a submersible mate

its an X-stream 12 site propagator/cloner, on ebay if you wanna look at pics n stuff

n you done all ya weed already? only a week or so ago you harvested aint it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Just had a peek in the cupboard and both QQxLivers have started swelling and the 2 S.A.G.E`s buds have started drooping under their own weight so gonna get the plants out today, take some pics and do some staking up where needed, roughly 8wks flowering today so getting closer

also outta the 2 Blue Pits that im running 12/12Fs it looks like ive got 1 male and 1 female but wont be certain for a few more days yet as they have only just started shifting into flower


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

For you irish lads, no swimming in the sea from now on lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/03/10/great-white-shark-uk_n_4934013.html?1394457260&utm_content=buffer1a0c1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> its a submersible mate
> 
> its an X-stream 12 site propagator/cloner, on ebay if you wanna look at pics n stuff
> 
> n you done all ya weed already? only a week or so ago you harvested aint it?


naw mate the last harvest i had i sent you that baggie been in veg since then lool


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

fuck mother Theresa, watch Bernard own that rantzen bitch....lol.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0efKLMZmHVs


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuck mother Theresa, watch Bernard own that rantzen bitch....lol.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0efKLMZmHVs


He was a funny cunt back in the day, very few other ppl woulda got away with what he did lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet wizards sleeve lol how do man?


Good ta man, just smoking a after work doob and watching hannibal. Nice day so will get self into garden shortly!

You good man?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He was a funny cunt back in the day, very few other ppl woulda got away with what he did lol


even tho I don't like his jokes I am still pissing myself at them, he was a fukin comedian for sure with everyone around him bent double cos he worked the razor edge of what was funny/offensive, but that rantzen bitch is another matter....jimmy saviles mate


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

guys , just a little update , just received the london city diesel clone from jah hoover , its his orignal diesel crossed to the agent orange male (dr .p). i think it placed 5th place in hybrid cup htcc. 

He also won htcc 3rd prize indica seed cup 2013 for ....wait for it .....hold on ......

Knightbridge og ( original diesel x og male ) .....smashed it with the name jah.lol 

also he hooked me up with some packs of his orange diesel and orangenesia ,

give it up to lady sativa geneticcs and the crew for the uk bred strains winning htcc with their own stuff , lol , comes down to the breeder / jah hoover . jah bless , uk bless 


peace 
SAMSEED is offline 


have been looking up current and new uk clone onlys.....seems there's tons flying around....

suicide cheese sounds good, from what i can gather its exo x big bud bx exo 3x......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459&page=391

last posts is suicide cheese....


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

Too much not top top grade cheese around, if it was all super high grade and the care put in the we do then yeah, but every fucker grows a cheese these days.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Hahahah the tude updated London diesel is avalible to buy now.....not a conly any more .
.wired or what.....


the blurb





Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds London City Diesel

We decided to make a UK version of Diesel using a Orange Diesel male and backcrossing it a few times until we had locked the desired traits from both parents to make this unique mouth watering London City Diesel that has a meaty fuel diesel stench with a hint of orange peel in the background, this strain has already become a favorite amongst Londoner and truley lives upto her name and also putting London UK on the Canna map for having dank. LCD ia a heavy yielder and will finish around 65/75 flower and she does stretch slightly so be sure to train her and lst her.

Original Diesel x Orange Diesel male bx
Hybrid sativa/indica
flower 65/75 days


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmmmm being a londoner in kinda feeling obliged lool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

This also sounds alrite....




Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds KnightsBridge OG 

KnightsBridge OG 2013 3rd Prize Indica Seed company Cannabis Cup Winner coming straight from the heart of London(U.K). Original Diesel (Clone only) from Central Cali gifted to us by DNA Genetics in 2009, we used this Legendary famous clone and pollinated her with our finest selected OG Kush(sfv) Male which we aquired from Capt Crips 2009 OG Kush(sfv) seed batch that he handed out during the International Cannagraphic 420 cup held in Amsterdam. KnightsBridge OG is a extreme pungent cross that will destroy your carbon filters with a heavy duty super Musky Gasoline Kushy Fuel stench that lingers for days so be warned not to use cheap carbon filters! 
The buds are luminous lime green THC crystal frosted buds oozing with a heavy duty resin production that will leave your fingers sticky like superglue. KnightsBridge OG has unique flavour of Diesel Fuel with a twist of OG Kush and when inhaled gives your tongue a sensation of your taste buds been dipped in a tank of Diesel Fuel and when exhaled you can taste pungent typical flavours of OG Kush with a extreme knockout high that will leave you devastated and dazed and confused for many hours on end. This strain is a high yielder and sum phenos are medium in height that lean towards the Original Diesel Mother and other Phenos may lean towards the OG Kush(sfv) shorter structure, high calyx to leaf ratio and perfect for making hash, bho, dry sift that will definately get you high as Cloud9, expect Indoor harvest between 55-65 days indoor.


Genetics: Original Diesel x OG Kush(sfv)
Indica dominant
Flowering: 55-65 Days
Yield: 500gr per sqr m2
Height: Short to Medium
















Sex: RegularFlowering: PhotoperiodHeight: MediumFlowering Time: Medium flowering durationArea: Indoor & OutdoorType: IndicaCup Winner 










The Attitude Seedbank July Promotion with T.H. Seeds


MORE FROM Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds




















Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds Aphasia Haze 


Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds Aphasia Haze

£64.99



















Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds London City Diesel 


Lady Sativa Genetics Seeds London City Diesel

£64.99

Attitude Seed Bank Disclaimer


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Pic updates, apologies for the pictures, seems they dont like being taken against a white background lol

S.A.G.E. #1


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Qrazyquake x Livers #1
View attachment 3018755 
View attachment 3018756
View attachment 3018757 
View attachment 3018758
View attachment 3018759
View attachment 3018760 
View attachment 3018763 
View attachment 3018764 
View attachment 3018766 ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

qrazyquake x Livers #2
View attachment 3018767
View attachment 3018768 
View attachment 3018769


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

S.a.g.e. #2
View attachment 3018770 
View attachment 3018771
View attachment 3018772


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't see any of ur pics apart from the 1st lot of sage mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Can't see any of ur pics apart from the 1st lot of sage mate.


fuck fuck fuck, getting pissed of with this goddamn fucking pic uploader ffs, maybe if they hired someone that can actually sort their fucking system out properly this shit wouldnt keep happening, will go see what i can sort out with them


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Can't see any of ur pics apart from the 1st lot of sage mate.


Any better now mate? (refresh the page) seems they werent working as i hadnt put a fucking space between the pics ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice twin colas sae but like Gaz can't see the others man...think I'm a pop some more beans just a couple but fuck knows what gotta do a billberry tho and maybe another bubba kush or blue dream?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pic updates, apologies for the pictures, seems they dont like being taken against a white background lol
> 
> S.A.G.E. #1
> View attachment 3018744View attachment 3018745View attachment 3018746View attachment 3018747View attachment 3018748View attachment 3018749View attachment 3018750View attachment 3018751View attachment 3018752View attachment 3018753View attachment 3018754


nice one mate was this a 12/12 from seed??

i have the sour sage popping now....someone on here was growing it but said yield was shite....ghb maybe.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> nice one mate was this a 12/12 from seed??
> 
> i have the sour sage popping now....someone on here was growing it but said yield was shite....ghb maybe.....


nah these were all vegged for about 10-14days


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice twin colas sae but like Gaz can't see the others man...think I'm a pop some more beans just a couple but fuck knows what gotta do a billberry tho and maybe another bubba kush or blue dream?


I can post you a couple of funky beans if want man. Or even a couple of those Blimburns I did.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Still cant see em sae,
Shawny never got to the postie today been stuck in waitin on my virgin madia gettin installed thats the guy just away so wont catch the post now, will get them seeds sent 1st thing 2morro mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

No sweat gaz yours are in the fairys hands mate make sure yer in its sf bro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No sweat gaz yours are in the fairys hands mate make sure yer in its sf bro


Nice one mate I'll be in waiting eagerly for it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I can post you a couple of funky beans if want man. Or even a couple of those Blimburns I did.


Are they Mexican funky beans lol...aye if you got owt spare I'll take em matey I'll sort you back a cut or something


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

qqx livers #1


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Rimmer rimmer rimmer.......looking good star....

is that 2 week veg after 2week seedling stage.....

final height??.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> qqx livers #1
> 
> View attachment 3018813 View attachment 3018814 View attachment 3018815


can see em now bud...looking yummy


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

qq x livers#2


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

s.a.g.e #2


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Also looking for a half O or so for a mate for friday, if ya can help PM me


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Are they Mexican funky beans lol...aye if you got owt spare I'll take em matey I'll sort you back a cut or something


Lol. Not quite mexican but I have a few that I probably wont flower. Got a couple of Blimburn Widow x Amnesia fems, couple of OG Kush Fems I can chuck in too. Or did you want regs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Lol. Not quite mexican but I have a few that I probably wont flower. Got a couple of Blimburn Widow x Amnesia fems, couple of OG Kush Fems I can chuck in too. Or did you want regs?


Go on them mate I'll have a blast at them mate gems will do just fine cheers man nice 1


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on them mate I'll have a blast at them mate gems will do just fine cheers man nice 1


Shoot us a PM and email me deets.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Evening gents, got myself some beers, never got the jack d unfortunately, and managed to get a little 2g of so called cheese off an old mate to tide me over for the night things are starting to look up lmao .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey bud, nice to see U got a break for once lol im still at cunting work with a cunting fried brain...2gs is better then what U had last night lol yeah over here everyone is like its cheese to everything but truth be told i think alot of the smoke isn't even from Ireland so little is known unless its something very obvious like a blue cheese or some crap like that but even then that's once in a blue moon.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

everyone passed out or summat?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening gents, got myself some beers, never got the jack d unfortunately, and managed to get a little 2g of so called cheese off an old mate to tide me over for the night things are starting to look up lmao .


hey gaz did you get my e mail...


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> everyone passed out or summat?


this is what i mean by this thread being dead half the time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hey gaz did you get my e mail...


Yeah mate I replied to u did I not?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> this is what i mean by this thread being dead half the time


Is it not passed ur bedtime little man, u got school 2morro.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> this is what i mean by this thread being dead half the time


this is one of the busiest threads on here mate...some of us have to work...if U can call it that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> this is what i mean by this thread being dead half the time


this is one of the busiest threads on here mate...some of us have to work...if U can call it that.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Not been on much but how's everyone keeping? Will be on more from now on just been busy. Flipped next lot yesterday another green poison run lol 6 weeks you can't complain. But enough is enough and so decided next run under the 600w I'm gonna run 3 plants of 3 different strains. Going with kosher tangie, headband aka sour kush and lastly silver bubble. Just wanted to do fems whilst new set up will be growing the ugorg#1 and once sexed ill take some cuts for the 600w.

tell ya what though boys I wanna job like a career not just something like stacking sheleves something can work my way up onto decent money like a trade. Thing is fucking seems impossible to get an apprentice :/ wouldn't even mind paying for a course or something if it'll get me work.any ideas on what to do?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate I replied to u did I not?


cool gaz got it mate thanks again!


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2014)

any of the jocks doing an out door grow this year?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Not been on much but how's everyone keeping? Will be on more from now on just been busy. Flipped next lot yesterday another green poison run lol 6 weeks you can't complain. But enough is enough and so decided next run under the 600w I'm gonna run 3 plants of 3 different strains. Going with kosher tangie, headband aka sour kush and lastly silver bubble. Just wanted to do fems whilst new set up will be growing the ugorg#1 and once sexed ill take some cuts for the 600w.
> 
> tell ya what though boys I wanna job like a career not just something like stacking sheleves something can work my way up onto decent money like a trade. Thing is fucking seems impossible to get an apprentice :/ wouldn't even mind paying for a course or something if it'll get me work.any ideas on what to do?


Farmings a good trade, take 6 600w lights, add cannabis plants, bingo bongo, you're sorted.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Not been on much but how's everyone keeping? Will be on more from now on just been busy. Flipped next lot yesterday another green poison run lol 6 weeks you can't complain. But enough is enough and so decided next run under the 600w I'm gonna run 3 plants of 3 different strains. Going with kosher tangie, headband aka sour kush and lastly silver bubble. Just wanted to do fems whilst new set up will be growing the ugorg#1 and once sexed ill take some cuts for the 600w.
> 
> tell ya what though boys I wanna job like a career not just something like stacking sheleves something can work my way up onto decent money like a trade. Thing is fucking seems impossible to get an apprentice :/ wouldn't even mind paying for a course or something if it'll get me work.any ideas on what to do?


fluffer........u can work up to pornstar


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Not been on much but how's everyone keeping? Will be on more from now on just been busy. Flipped next lot yesterday another green poison run lol 6 weeks you can't complain. But enough is enough and so decided next run under the 600w I'm gonna run 3 plants of 3 different strains. Going with kosher tangie, headband aka sour kush and lastly silver bubble. Just wanted to do fems whilst new set up will be growing the ugorg#1 and once sexed ill take some cuts for the 600w.
> 
> tell ya what though boys I wanna job like a career not just something like stacking sheleves something can work my way up onto decent money like a trade. Thing is fucking seems impossible to get an apprentice :/ wouldn't even mind paying for a course or something if it'll get me work.any ideas on what to do?


mate, stacking shelfs can lead to a promotion lol times like this U take what U get n work ur ass off n you'll go places...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Not been on much but how's everyone keeping? Will be on more from now on just been busy. Flipped next lot yesterday another green poison run lol 6 weeks you can't complain. But enough is enough and so decided next run under the 600w I'm gonna run 3 plants of 3 different strains. Going with kosher tangie, headband aka sour kush and lastly silver bubble. Just wanted to do fems whilst new set up will be growing the ugorg#1 and once sexed ill take some cuts for the 600w.
> 
> tell ya what though boys I wanna job like a career not just something like stacking sheleves something can work my way up onto decent money like a trade. Thing is fucking seems impossible to get an apprentice :/ wouldn't even mind paying for a course or something if it'll get me work.any ideas on what to do?


Get ya HGV or bus licence, £5-600 a week straight away once ya got ya licence, thats what im doing when ive got the money, eventually wanna end up doing stuff like this


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Get the job centre to send you to collage to study horticulture.....no point wasting time!!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2014)

Just been doing some in deepth reasearch on hso.....not bad....

mate dropped me 1 joint earlia, of some banging gear.....this time he wernt chatting shit....super strong pineapple taste and smell (bud was ugly as fuck and badly treated) the taste of pineapple was very surprising...really strong...it has a dirty dirty chem undertone taste to it so it was grown shit (looked shit)....

but what a strong smell and flaver....

come on my pineapple express auto loool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> any of the jocks doing an out door grow this year?


Yeah mate im gonna give outdoor a try for the 1st time this year, gonna be sticking a few autos in different locations I have seen and planned, im thinking mid april is about the time to sow seed, not expecting anything from an outdoor here so if I get 1 all the way to harvest I'll be happy with even a half oz dry. Will be doing my usual indoor crop anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Smoking on the psycho just now @188(so I can taste it properly) bud was/is surprising dense.. Really tastymakes me wanna get some of that bit shit you love so Much...stoned just started...yessss...stoned a nice steady build but fook me she's tasty.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Smoking on the psycho just not @188(so I can taste it properly) bud was/is surprising dense.. Really tastymakes me wanna get some of that bit shit you love so Much...*stobed just started...yessss...stoned a nice steady build but fook me she's tasty*.


Im guessing ur stoned m8 cos the last part of that made no sense whatsoever lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate im gonna give outdoor a try for the 1st time this year, gonna be sticking a few autos in different locations I have seen and planned, im thinking mid april is about the time to sow seed, not expecting anything from an outdoor here so if I get 1 all the way to harvest I'll be happy with even a half oz dry. Will be doing my usual indoor crop anyway


yeah im gonna be doing the same providing my mate is ok with running water up to the sites for me as i aint got a car atm lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah im gonna be doing the same providing my mate is ok with running water up to the sites for me as i aint got a car atm lol


Lol that the one positive about being up here I dont need to worry about watering too much cos even in the summer it barely goes a few days without raining once, 
But I will be going to do proper feeds twice a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im guessing ur stoned m8 cos the last part of that made no sense whatsoever lol


hahahaha yeah im baked wouldn't mind but im only on my second bag lol think this will last me till I get smoke haha. planning on having a bong after the 3 bags to test it out with something ive smoked alot with.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol that the one positive about being up here I dont need to worry about watering too much cos even in the summer it barely goes a few days without raining once,
> But I will be going to do proper feeds twice a week.


mould might be an issue for ya then,try getting a strain thats resistant to it, down here tho in summer sometimes you can go 6months without it raining n baking hot everyday....or its pissing down all year like last year lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> mould might be an issue for ya then,try getting a strain thats resistant to it, down here tho in summer sometimes you can go 6months without it raining n baking hot everyday....or its pissing down all year like last year lol


a white widow auto would be pretty sweet...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Just been doing some in deepth reasearch on hso.....not bad....
> 
> mate dropped me 1 joint earlia, of some banging gear.....this time he wernt chatting shit....super strong pineapple taste and smell (bud was ugly as fuck and badly treated) the taste of pineapple was very surprising...really strong...it has a dirty dirty chem undertone taste to it so it was grown shit (looked shit)....
> 
> ...


I actually found pineapple chunk to be more of a pineapple taste than the PE if it helps


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> mould might be an issue for ya then,try getting a strain thats resistant to it, down here tho in summer sometimes you can go 6months without it raining n baking hot everyday....or its pissing down all year like last year lol


Yeah I been looking at some real nice purple auto strains that are supposed to be high mould resistance, will also blend in well with all the blue/purple thistles and flowers we havr growing in the woods.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> a white widow auto would be pretty sweet...


Ive been really disappointed with every white widdow ive ever tried even the stuff from the dam. So not really been tempted to grow it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> a white widow auto would be pretty sweet...


Apparently williams wonder and The church are the best 2 strains for UK outdoor, apparently both specifically bred for mould n mildew resistance


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive been really disappointed with every white widdow ive ever tried even the stuff from the dam. So not really been tempted to grow it.


yeah ive never been a fan of any of the "white" strains either, all seem very weak n tastes like smoking a menthol lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

I always bought the white widow at the dam, was cheap n cheerful.

I will agree with the lack of taste but the stoned was quality


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

My 1st trip to the dam my best smoke was Kandy Kush, but when I went last december that was the 1st strain I bought and it was complete shit 2nd time round and tasted nothing like the 1st time I tried it, the best weed I had in december over there was Blue Pit from the grey area, but even that didnt compare to the 8 week cured blue pit I got from someone in this thread last year.
So I think what im saying is the weed in the uk is on par if not better at times with the stuff u can get in the dam, I think the main appeal of amsterdam is the variety and how easy it is to be picky and choose exactly the strain u want.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My 1st trip to the dam my best smoke was Kandy Kush, but when I went last december that was the 1st strain I bought and it was complete shit 2nd time round and tasted nothing like the 1st time I tried it, the best weed I had in december over there was Blue Pit from the grey area, but even that didnt compare to the 8 week cured blue pit I got from someone in this thread last year.
> So I think what im saying is the weed in the uk is on par if not better at times with the stuff u can get in the dam, I think the main appeal of amsterdam is the variety and how easy it is to be picky and choose exactly the strain u want.


Yeah but as pointed out by quite a few members in here n other threads amsterdam weed is tumbled for hash n THEN sold with fuck all left on the bud lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My 1st trip to the dam my best smoke was Kandy Kush, but when I went last december that was the 1st strain I bought and it was complete shit 2nd time round and tasted nothing like the 1st time I tried it, the best weed I had in december over there was Blue Pit from the grey area, but even that didnt compare to the 8 week cured blue pit I got from someone in this thread last year.
> So I think what im saying is the weed in the uk is on par if not better at times with the stuff u can get in the dam, I think the main appeal of amsterdam is the variety and how easy it is to be picky and choose exactly the strain u want.


I totally agree tbh mate I've gotten some exo from there now this n its by far some of the best weed I've smoked..fucking hate auto correct!


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 10, 2014)

That lorry idea has been suggested to me before as it happens. A friend who I have no idea really how I became mates with as his in his 60s used to run his own company. Did say you can earn alot of money but best to be single. Even a driving instructor job is some what appealing as can choose the hours you want to work. Even black cabbi is appealing for the same reason. As for the farm idea lol I knew you'd come with that one.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah but as pointed out by quite a few members in here n other threads amsterdam weed is tumbled for hash n THEN sold with fuck all left on the bud lol


Tnats probably true for most coffeeshops mate but u do get a few gems that leave there weed untumbled lol, ive found the grey area & Dampkring to be 2 of the best and most consistent.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> That lorry idea has been suggested to me before as it happens. A friend who I have no idea really how I became mates with as his in his 60s used to run his own company. Did say you can earn alot of money but best to be single. Even a driving instructor job is some what appealing as can choose the hours you want to work. Even black cabbi is appealing for the same reason. As for the farm idea lol I knew you'd come with that one.


with the lorries you are looking at £20-30k a year minimum, tramping can add on up to £5-10k a year and having your ADR (dangerous goods,petrol/nuclear waste etc) can add another £10k a year on top

1 of my mates just got a job driving artics (1st job after getting his licence) on £31k a year straight away 

another mate of mine just got his ADR n started driving petrol tankers for Shell n immediately on £53k a year as tanker drivers are not allowed to work ANY overtime or drive for another company on their days off


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

Also driving instructorer is just expensive day to day n stressful, i know at least 9 ppl that do it n every single 1 of em reckons they wish they had chosen a different career, 
also know a few black cabbies an they reckon they have to work 6-7days a week, 15-18hr shifts just to make any kinda living coz of the current diesel n insurance prices an all the mandatory servicing/inspections they have to go thru i.e. if they get a 5p sized dent in their car wing then they are not allowed to work until it is fixed, an being a black cab they can only use certain garages and parts so a small dent may cost em over £2k in lost wages n repairs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2014)

I dunno man when would you have time to grow?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno man when would you have time to grow?


my plan is to drive alorry during the day n grow alongside, easy way to £50-60k a year i reckon


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 10, 2014)

That lorry driving does sound very attractive and bet every fucker stays abit back when your driving petrol around lol. Black cabbie or driving instructor can also clean money though  although tbh a couple grand isnt hard anyway IMO. Gonna look into that lorry driving more though thanks mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> That lorry driving does sound very attractive and bet every fucker stays abit back when your driving petrol around lol. Black cabbie or driving instructor can also clean money though  although tbh a couple grand isnt hard anyway IMO. Gonna look into that lorry driving more though thanks mate.


You can clean the same amount of money being a lorry driver, work for whatever comany you want but instead of becoming a paid employee you go self employed and the company hires your "company" instead of a person, then you just claim you did extra work elsewhere n pay the tax on it, exactly the same way you would do it being a taxi driver or instructor


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

An no they dont stay back coz ur carrying petrol, they cut you up n slam their brakes on in front of you just like they do to every other lorry lol


----------



## profterpen (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi UK Growers, 

I'm putting together an experiment involving DEFOLIATION! I'd really like all the input I can get. Please start by reading the opening post. This will be a controlled grow with 4 subject plants. 

Check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=809749


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 10, 2014)

anyone tryed them phat filters from oz,lol?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

profterpen said:


> Hi UK Growers,
> 
> I'm putting together an experiment involving DEFOLIATION! I'd really like all the input I can get. Please start by reading the opening post. This will be a controlled grow with 4 subject plants.
> 
> Check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=809749


Its been done to death on this site over the years, outcome is always the same, the defoliated plant will yield less and take longer to finish


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 10, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone tryed them phat filters from oz,lol?


no mate ive only ever used the budget filters but if you find out that they are any good let me know as i will be looking for a new filter in 3-4 weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 10, 2014)

Started about 11 finished at 2 that's what I'm talking about fookin night owl now lol just hot boxing the van right now and choking the lads out hahaha fuck em


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Smoking on the psycho just now @188(so I can taste it properly) bud was/is surprising dense.. Really tastymakes me wanna get some of that bit shit you love so Much...stoned just started...yessss...stoned a nice steady build but fook me she's tasty.


lol u shudda blasted it at 215 fukin ell what is this ....almost as bad as wine people....yes it tastes nice but so does chamomile and mint...imo the point with weed is to get as fuked up from it as possible and if it tastes nice then its a bonus but u need the heat to release all the goodness....unless u google it and it tells u 185 but imo its a waste of good weed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2014)

all my beans popped in their 11 litre pots 1/3 supersoil with 2/3 on top of all mix so its green crack all the way


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol u shudda blasted it at 215 fukin ell what is this ....almost as bad as wine people....yes it tastes nice but so does chamomile and mint...imo the point with weed is to get as fuked up from it as possible and if it tastes nice then its a bonus but u need the heat to release all the goodness....unless u google it and it tells u 185 but imo its a waste of good weed


I had it @ 188..195 n 218 I find you can taste it best at 188 n its fucking sweet in a bong mate!
when I've my first smoke of the day ill have it at 215.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 11, 2014)

U lads that are waitin for parcels im stuck on this fuckin bluebook site and cant get off site so will get it in wen I can fuckin pissed off as the telescopic forklift as drove straight into our scaffold puttin another day on our fuckin job!! As if ya canna see our scaffold the divvy needs his licence took off him


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I had it @ 188..195 n 218 I find you can taste it best at 188 n its fucking sweet in a bong mate!
> when I've my first smoke of the day ill have it at 215.


ah u did it justice then u got any left?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> U lads that are waitin for parcels im stuck on this fuckin bluebook site and cant get off site so will get it in wen I can fuckin pissed off as the telescopic forklift as drove straight into our scaffold puttin another day on our fuckin job!! As if ya canna see our scaffold the divvy needs his licence took off him


stupid blind cunt


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 11, 2014)

Fuck lorry driving , 15 year of it & I've had a guts full, I got ADR , cpc, ect , most I earned was 25k a year, leave it to the Eastern Europens , fuck the stress !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ah u did it justice then u got any left?


yeah I've about a bong left...its very morish smoke, really tasty was hard to stop.

To get the most out of it ill probable have it in the digi, I find the digi stone to be more enjoyable.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 11, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> anyone tryed them phat filters from oz,lol?


Yes, got 2 year at least out of em.


----------



## exodus0408 (Mar 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> stupid blind cunt


blind im sure the cunt pissed up !!



bazoomer said:


> Fuck lorry driving , 15 year of it & I've had a guts full, I got ADR , cpc, ect , most I earned was 25k a year, leave it to the Eastern Europens , fuck the stress !


Trust me baz its a fuckin joke mat im sure the cunt thinks cus he is helpin get are kit upto the lifts we owe him lmao the cunt aint gonna be happy about gettin his company to pay for the labour its gonna cost us to strip it all back out and re erecting it !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> qqx livers #1
> 
> View attachment 3018813 View attachment 3018814 View attachment 3018815


tidy man, nice


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy man, nice


cheers mate, just cant wait to get rid of this shit soil, quite embarrassing having that much yellowing n stuff on a plant lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

live n learn eh man. no biggy really


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

exodus0408 said:


> U lads that are waitin for parcels im stuck on this fuckin bluebook site and cant get off site so will get it in wen I can fuckin pissed off as the telescopic forklift as drove straight into our scaffold puttin another day on our fuckin job!! As if ya canna see our scaffold the divvy needs his licence took off him


lol exactly the opposite here mate, scaffolders on the site downstairs have been bombing stuff off the roof without looking n n bombed a bag of clamps thru the windscreen of the telehandler, ambulance turnt up to take telehandler driver away n hire company is just replacing the winsdcreen as we speak lol, maybe a bit of karma for your one hitting ya scaffolding?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck lorry driving , 15 year of it & I've had a guts full, I got ADR , cpc, ect , most I earned was 25k a year, leave it to the Eastern Europens , fuck the stress !


down my way there are more jobs to be filled than drivers, companies are offering extra money to people so they can poach the drivers from other companies as the companies down here just wont employ eastern europeans n shit, mate of mine applied for a few different jobs an kept playing em off against each other for extra money n managed to bump the offered money from £24.5k a year upto almost £30k, a lot of it i think has to do with what area you live in, everything down here is haulage firms n warehouses/distribution centres etc,, barely any other jobs in the area these days


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate, just cant wait to get rid of this shit soil, quite embarrassing having that much yellowing n stuff on a plant lol


 this will make u feel better lol ive a mag def n my canna mono mag hasnt arrived yet (irish water is very high in cal so calmag isnt all that great)... dog fem @ end of weeek 4 of 9.5...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> live n learn eh man. no biggy really


funnily enough that is the plant i had the accidental 6wk branch off of that you will be getting a a taster of


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> this will make u feel better lol ive a mag def n my canna mono mag hasnt arrived yet (irish water is very high in cal so calmag isnt all that great)... dog fem @ end of weeek 4 of 9.5...


lol does make me feel a bit better, i know it aint too much of a problem but just beating meself up over it as wanted my first grow in 3 years to be a bit better looking y`know lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol does make me feel a bit better, i know it aint too much of a problem but just beating meself up over it as wanted my first grow in 3 years to be a bit better looking y`know lol


 fuck it bud, ur gonna yield so how bad! think of all those poor sobs that wont ever have the pleasure of growing...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fuck it bud, ur gonna yield so how bad! think of all those poor sobs that wont ever have the pleasure of growing...


yeah i know, as i said just beating meself up over nothing lol, just kinda got to me a bit as all my other grows were lovely lush green plants n then this one just couldnt stop the damn yellowing with it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know, as i said just beating meself up over nothing lol, just kinda got to me a bit as all my other grows were lovely lush green plants n then this one just couldnt stop the damn yellowing with it lol


fuck it sure at least ur not black...LOL

b4 anyone asks no im not racist i only hold onto my wallet when i pass young black men.
[video=youtube;hqIsc8ooXug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqIsc8ooXug[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 11, 2014)

@shawn, fairy just landed mate, cheers for that, smells nice and liking the little purple flashes thru the bud.
the wife is gonna post they seeds on her way to work at lunch time for u mate.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

white racism black racism yello racism......u see how funny fukin ism s are, ism schism, that's the method man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Shawn & Drgrowshit, the fairy has flown with ur seeds 1st class so u should have them in a day or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2014)

_* zeddds psycho *_ to get as best a taste as i could and high ive vaped it @188,194,219, bonged it and piped it.
on smell i found this to be quite deep n complex in the vape @ 188, perfumy woody, frutyish to start with (and on the exhale)followed by a earthy tone which lingers in the bong the taste is distorted slightly with the burning aspect but i was quite surprised with the quality ... even in the pipe. no coughing from any of the methods used...truely an all round tasty smooth smoke.
the high is head to start with but without the paranoia then slowly ur body follows (stiff left trap eased) real good solid high but yet you could easily smoke alot more...VERY moreish! id go shopping this high but no fucking way would i go to work like this or operate any heavy machinery (other than my cock) i find myself zoning out as i write this lol..been at it a while now tbh hahah...is a very giggly high...kinda wanna watch the walking dead or a good flick. is defo an all rounder n id probably say its some of the best smoke ive had hands down if not hte best due to the consistency of the high nott like u get an insane overpowering sativa head high that makes you think the cops are onto you or ur grow roooms giving off 2 high a heat sig lol (see how high i am? lol) and lastly the high lasts a good 2 hours.

nugs are well trimmed, dense to fuck n dried to perfection.real pleased with these crystal incrusted nugs lol


----------



## lukey99 (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone know of anyone in essex where i can buy


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 11, 2014)

lukey99 said:


> anyone know of anyone in essex where i can buy


outside barking station, ask the biggest blackest dodgest bloke you see n say '' av ya a benzers i can buy breadbin''


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 11, 2014)

lukey99 said:


> anyone know of anyone in essex where i can buy


1st post on the site and u expect anyone to offer to sort u out, good luck with that, theres a few lads in here at least from near that area but I highly doubt that any of them would be interested in ur business.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> outside barking station, ask the biggest blackest dodgest bloke you see n say '' av ya a benzers i can buy breadbin''


Got ur txt by the way m8, thats kl just give me a shout when ur ready.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Got ur txt by the way m8, thats kl just give me a shout when ur ready.


will do mate, should be this wk me mate whos it is, is ill once i get it will let you and everyone else who wants know.


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

*day 42 crytical cheese auto

Lost a lot more leaves toady, yellow in colour,
temp is up to 31 at times
think i am going to have to leave the tent door open to try to keep it cool or its going to kill them.
that creates the problem of smell
if they carry on loosing leaves like this they wont survive the 4 weeks they supposed to have to go.
just cant seem to get the temperature down,
think i am going to have to invest in supernova-hid-air-cooled-reflector, but then i would have to buy a fan aswell for it, and how would i filter the air , havnt got loads of spare cash to spend on new eqiupment
or an inline fan blowing cool air in 
any advise on cooling the tent would be greatly appreciated

*

this crop is doing my fuckin head in,


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> *day 42
> 
> Lost a lot more leaves toady, yellow in colour,
> temp is up to 31 at times
> ...


aint you got no filter? oscillating fans are pretty cheap n will help with the temps, but yeah leave ya tent open too.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> *day 42 crytical cheese auto
> 
> Lost a lot more leaves toady, yellow in colour,
> temp is up to 31 at times
> ...


its best to get a carbon filter, and inline fan and some ducting, the plants will smell very strongly from now on but they wont if u scrub the air b4 ducting it out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 11, 2014)

Just toking some dog x qq for 4.20  followed by a curry with pittas then a bit of cheese for pudding ohhhh yesh


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

lukey99 said:


> anyone know of anyone in essex where i can buy


there's only one Luke in Essex i'd help out for that n I highly doubt you are the one I'm thinking of lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 11, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes, got 2 year at least out of em.


good stuff then,least it will keep me going for a bit more then lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> *day 42 crytical cheese auto
> 
> Lost a lot more leaves toady, yellow in colour,
> temp is up to 31 at times
> ...


Is that mylar in the back?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 11, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Is that mylar in the back?


No its mylie cyrus wtf u think it is??? Hes growing in a tent its not lined with tinfoil lmao u come out with some random shit man


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Is that mylar in the back?


No its special material developed by NASA, boosts your plants light intake by 500%, I can sell you some at £39/m if you want?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 11, 2014)

Shawn will get those beans posted tomorrow.

Firedog bushing out after a couple of toppings. New filter in too.



Couple of the Blue Petrols


Couple more SinMint. Got the two main phenos again which be sweet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No its special material developed by NASA, boosts your plants light intake by 500%, I can sell you some at £39/m if you want?


Fuck at that price put me down for 10m mate...bargain... lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

nowt like horse before the cart man. tent plants GO filter? extraction ?! what? lmao. still not the end of the world.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

lukey99 said:


> anyone know of anyone in essex where i can buy


anyone know of anyone in essex where i can buy....white socks and a Jacuzzi?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Shawn will get those beans posted tomorrow.
> 
> Firedog bushing out after a couple of toppings. New filter in too.
> 
> ...


there pullin thru mate lookin bttr than b4......the non mobile nut def has not extended to new growth which looks good but a touch of cal would shine em up a bit imo, personally ide cut that stunted lower shit offfor a hard lollipop imo


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> there pullin thru mate lookin bttr than b4......the non mobile nut def has not extended to new growth which looks good but a touch of cal would shine em up a bit imo, personally ide cut that stunted lower shit offfor a hard lollipop imo


Cheers man, yeah didnt realise I had such bad lockout from under feeding then ramping it mega quick. Also asking the helper wasnt really helping the situation but it is what it is. Yeah I too the lowest ones of each as cuts. 

Got cal mag in there at 4ml per 5l but need to get that upto around 6ml per 5l.

Fuckng horrible when you come back after a few days and things aint right.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Cheers man, yeah didnt realise I had such bad lockout from under feeding then ramping it mega quick. Also asking the helper wasnt really helping the situation but it is what it is. Yeah I too the lowest ones of each as cuts.
> 
> Got cal mag in there at 4ml per 5l but need to get that upto around 6ml per 5l.
> 
> Fuckng horrible when you come back after a few days and things aint right.


u done really well man pullin plants thru is another level of skill, jus done the same to a slh which is been stripped down to stim upper growth and all defs corrected


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheers wizz I'm spoilt for choice now and what I'm gonna crack lol...plant looking lots better as well mate...well I'm on the way to work let the fun begin...still Havant bought one of them pens to lace with THC I'll eBay one fuck it


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u done really well man pullin plants thru is another level of skill, jus done the same to a slh which is been stripped down to stim upper growth and all defs corrected


Cheers again man. It's always a rewarding feeling getting things dialed in again. I just wanted to to be happy with them and them with enviro before flippng in couple of weeks. Wouldnt mind some yield on this one but dont wanna go too crazy in veg.
Another two weeks sould do I reckon. 

Will be asking advice on PK when it comes around. Hard to judge on a new strain run. 

Will get you samples when time comes man.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers wizz I'm spoilt for choice now and what I'm gonna crack lol...plant looking lots better as well mate...well I'm on the way to work let the fun begin...still Havant bought one of them pens to lace with THC I'll eBay one fuck it


Let me know which one you get and how you get on with it. Id be well up for that. Ive got a massive block of pressed thc. like 3 pound coins on top of each other pressed in a crystal press.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Let me know which one you get and how you get on with it. Id be well up for that. Ive got a massive block of pressed thc. like 3 pound coins on top of each other pressed in a crystal press.


very nice, do ya just keep it as percy/to look at or something lol?

also where the fuck is everyone tonight? not been a post in 3hrs? just lost my rag n nearly smashed the kitchen up so went for a walk to clear my head n got bk n thread is dead lol


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 11, 2014)

That's all I see lately lol about the thread being dead. Any of lot had any experience with dna seeds?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> That's all I see lately lol about the thread being dead. Any of lot had any experience with dna seeds?


Yeah well it dont help when a new person comes in the thread n everyone immediately starts cunting em off n shit til they fuck off again, used to be quite a fun thread an nowadays its just the same old shit every day, caused quite a few thread members to fuck off elsewhere over the last 2 years or so

No personal experience with DNA but from what ive seen on the forum over the years ppl seem to be 60% hate em n 40% love em so make of that what ya will lol


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its best to get a carbon filter, and inline fan and some ducting, the plants will smell very strongly from now on but they wont if u scrub the air b4 ducting it out


I have a 4inch carbon filter with a 4 inch inline fan, 
but even with the fan on all the time the lights are on the temps are still hitting 31 degrees
even with the tent door half open the temps are 31

wish i had read this before i started master-the-art-of-ventilation-setting-up-a-complete-system

i do not have an inlet fan


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 11, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> That's all I see lately lol about the thread being dead. Any of lot had any experience with dna seeds?


I grew out Holy grail Kush, from DNA genetics. It's my only experience with this breeder, the weed itself didn't live up to the hype around it, the description and the fact it got 100% score at 2011 cannabis cup builds u up to expect amazing smoke when all u actually get is mediocre smoke. 

Some of the other strains from DNA might be good but like I said this is my only experience with one of their strains


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nowt like horse before the cart man. tent plants GO filter? extraction ?! what? lmao. still not the end of the world.


well it started after seing a crop of 6 autos 2 weeks before harvest and saying "i gotta do that"

picked up one of these 

think i am going to need to get one of these tomrrow

tent worked with first crop , fucked up the drying , to strong a cold air fan on it, smelt like dry hay , not very strong


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Parents won't be too happy but more able to get away with it if I get a pup but thinking too buy a big arse guard dog. Little thing I got will let you know if something's there but when she barks it just makes me paranoid lol. She's too small to do fuck all and can't sleep unless I go check. End up walking downstairs with goosebumps and a big arse knife lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> well it started after seing a crop of 6 autos 2 weeks before harvest and saying "i gotta do that"
> 
> picked up one of these View attachment 3020272
> 
> ...


what size is the tent and wattage light are you running?


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

[h=2]Details[/h] A complete starter kit for the hydroponic or indoor grower.
Kit includes:


1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0m Standard Budget grow tent
600W Lighting Kit - reflector, lamp and ballast
4" Ventilation Kit - filter, inline fan, 5m flexible ducting


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> *Details*
> 
> A complete starter kit for the hydroponic or indoor grower.
> Kit includes:
> ...


couple of options for to keep the temps down:

make sure both inlet flaps are open for more airflow

make the room outside the tent colder by opening a window so colder air is going into tent/run a cooler/aircon unit

use some clip on fans in the tent £10 each

buy an inlet fan bout £20-35 from ebay

buy a cooltube/hood bout £30-50 ebay

upgrade your 4" kit to a 6" kit for exhaust then use your 4" for n inlet fan if needed

EDIT: also make sure the ballast for your light is OUTSIDE the tent


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 11, 2014)

What he said ^^


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> couple of options for to keep the temps down:
> 
> make sure both inlet flaps are open for more airflow
> 
> ...


think i will get the cool tube hood 
will have to get 2 Ventilation Reducers 125mm-100mm for either end of the coolshade.
and Rope Ratchet - Pack of 2 , so i can move the fan inside
total cost 60 quid
will i need Fast Clamp 125mm

filter--light-- fan--exhast
[h=2][/h] [h=2][/h][h=2][/h][h=1][/h]


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> think i will get the cool tube hood
> will have to get 2 Ventilation Reducers 125mm-100mm for either end of the coolshade.
> and Rope Ratchet - Pack of 2 , so i can move the fan inside
> total cost 60 quid
> ...


could alter lighting so time off 12 midday to 6 pm 
so lights and fans are on when it is cold at night 
currently they go off 1am on 7 am


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

black sheep said:


> think i will get the cool tube hood
> will have to get 2 Ventilation Reducers 125mm-100mm for either end of the coolshade.
> and Rope Ratchet - Pack of 2 , so i can move the fan inside
> total cost 60 quid
> ...


buying a cooltube off ebay is a lot cheaper than buying a new one

DO NOT buy the pastic ducting reducers whatever you do, i did that n they melted nearly causing a fire, buy the metal ones if you are attaching them to the cooltube, what i did recently when i replaced plastic with metal was to have ducting reducers next to the fan instead of end of the cooltube n run 6" ducting from the reducer to the cooltube

Also the clamps with the rubber collar inside will melt as well if you attach them to the cooltube, only use metal ducting n jubilee clips for attaching anything to the cooltube

mine now goes 4"filter--4"fan--4"-6"reducer--6" ducting--6"cooltube--6"ducting--reducer from 6" to 4"--4"ducting out of my cupboard (this is only until ive harvested then everything will be upgraded to 6")

for hanging the cooltube go to the pound shop n pick up some hanging basket chains, you can also use these or bungee cords for hanging the fan n filter


will chuck pics up for you tomorrow if you remind me


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 11, 2014)

right im gonna crash out, had a cunt of a day n only just managed to stop meself launching entire kitchen inc oven etc out of 14th floor window when i lost my rag, chat to yas all in the morning


----------



## black sheep (Mar 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> right im gonna crash out, had a cunt of a day n only just managed to stop meself launching entire kitchen inc oven etc out of 14th floor window when i lost my rag, chat to yas all in the morning


i know the feeling, thanks for the advise


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 11, 2014)

Hope u cooled down now sae shit like that's nooo good man....canna remember when I repotted the exo but fuck me she's hit the bottom already thought it would be weeks till I could take a cut I bet I could take 4-5 now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> *Details*
> 
> A complete starter kit for the hydroponic or indoor grower.
> Kit includes:
> ...


for a 600w light get a 6 inch fan and ducting, use the 4 inch as intake......u are one fan away from having a perfect set up imo


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> very nice, do ya just keep it as percy/to look at or something lol?
> 
> also where the fuck is everyone tonight? not been a post in 3hrs? just lost my rag n nearly smashed the kitchen up so went for a walk to clear my head n got bk n thread is dead lol


Lol no, that block of crystals is for the rainy day when I run out. Been adding to it for a while. Too fucking strong haha


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> could alter lighting so time off 12 midday to 6 pm
> so lights and fans are on when it is cold at night
> currently they go off 1am on 7 am


Mate why would you have them off at the coolest part of the day?
Mine are off at 1pm and back on at 7


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2014)

makes me lmao all this reminisisng about the good ole days, u r all much younger than me and it sounds daft all this...... back in the day........ when everything was bttr funnier, people were more friendly, more interesting posts........soooooo boring to crap on how boring things are, makes for a boring post like this one.........got some nice weed ripening, gonna have a shit ton of it in a coupla weeks........but it wernt like back in tha day looooool ffs


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 12, 2014)

This shit is fucking rick solid screw pressed in from both ends. Bit worried on how fucking mashed Ill get.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 12, 2014)

the original pineapple express cut wat jimmy had was best the g13 beans aint the same


now. he was running same cut. for 3 yrs so meh... then he blagged a exo cut and vanished. . still a good dude tho..man of his word unlike some folk on here


morning


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> View attachment 3020602
> 
> This shit is fucking rick solid screw pressed in from both ends. Bit worried on how fucking mashed Ill get.


suppose that's not the worst of problems welsh, if you like send it my way n ill test it for U.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the original pineapple express cut wat jimmy had was best the g13 beans aint the same
> 
> 
> now. he was running same cut. for 3 yrs so meh... then he blagged a exo cut and vanished. . still a good dude tho..man of his word unlike some folk on here
> ...


charming as always lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 12, 2014)

what reason do I have to be charming? and that last post was nice I thought. ...

anyways who the fuk are uou exaktly? pesky n00bs lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what reason do I have to be charming? and that last post was nice I thought. ...
> 
> anyways who the fuk are uou exaktly? pesky n00bs lmao


hows it going settling into the new house mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2014)

well the council's 'maintenance' work that was supposed to take an hour at lunchtime yesterday has fucked the internet for the area round my work. i sent the office home at 3 yesterday and we won't be in today. i'm away for a fat bong another cuppa and some xbox.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> hows it going settling into the new house mate?


great have my final lekki check tomoz then im onnit. got all new equipment bulbs and dialed my temps in... been flat on my arse past few months big time and I can count on 3 fingers who has stepped up and helped out without me saying a word. . least I still have a few pala on here I know I can rely on.... as for whats owed off u know who I aint gunna see that ive pretty much come to that conclusion... fukit....

so yeh got 4 wat have been under a 125 blue cfl for 10 weeks so should be a nice 1 cautiously optimistic


hows your shit matey?? good aye?


gunna do sum outdoors this yr too should be fun


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> great have my final lekki check tomoz then im onnit. got all new equipment bulbs and dialed my temps in... been flat on my arse past few months big time and I can count on 3 fingers who has stepped up and helped out without me saying a word. . least I still have a few pala on here I know I can rely on.... as for whats owed off u know who I aint gunna see that ive pretty much come to that conclusion... fukit....
> 
> so yeh got 4 wat have been under a 125 blue cfl for 10 weeks so should be a nice 1 cautiously optimistic
> 
> ...



someone owes you still?

gd to hear ya settling in mate, ive been in a similar position but only now about a fortnight away from my 1st harvest in 3years  cant bloody wait lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

Good to see ya back and growing ice, that u got ur internet sorted in the new gaff now then? How's the purps looking mate still growing like a bitch or has it slowed down?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2014)

off to the dentist bk in a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> off to the dentist bk in a bit


sucks to be u haha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the original pineapple express cut wat jimmy had was best the g13 beans aint the same
> 
> 
> now. he was running same cut. for 3 yrs so meh... then he blagged a exo cut and vanished. . still a good dude tho..man of his word unlike some folk on here
> ...


terrible when cunts do do what they've been asked and don't deliver......prob something to do with a) u were wrong to start shit about peoples family, b) "so throwing addys about is the game eh" quote ic3 when u commin off gear......ummmmm there plenty who would have loved to help u mate if u wernt being like this which I know aint the real you. Its is a cunt cos I haven't been able to kill one of Zedds psycho cuts yet is what u meant to say if u wernt being a little snide imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

'a' alone is probable cause in my books...in any ones really.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldn't really bother mentioning it its just the play for sympathy that makes me lol, fukin apologise. don't do it again and alls "gravy" mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2014)

work just phoned the internets fixed. i've got to go in hahaha baked out my nut now though lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 12, 2014)

I dont want sympathy and yhat with dambo had absolutely noyhing to do with anything he started all that shit and I never started about family's but sambos your boy so obviously ur hunna bak him up... it has noyhing whatsoever to do wiyh him in anywag shape or form. youve changrd too bruv.... dynno but ur barking up the wrong tree on that one...its all about principles and do what u say.when u say ur gunna do it or why even fucking bother? ? like usinv folks is not fucking cool but u wont see that up on yor soapbox

gary no mate no net yet be after weekend mobile nets shit.

the purp is bowt a foot tall with 7 tops I did sum pics otherday



and just rered apologize? ? really?? for being used for nr 2 yrs and simply retaliating wen my family was being spoken shit about? ?


woooooow my dear u Boyz are sticking together aren't u?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

Just ordered myself some gnatrol...anyone use it b4, suppose to organic...bacteria that hates gnats lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2014)

i dont want to argue ice its no good for the thread and i apologise for anything that was said that upset you, but i didnt start nuffing u kept digging at me every other post and then starting saying im a user and never would i not accept a sample which is not true ask about if you like.

and yes you did bring in peoples family i.e Zedds wife? imc? and all the crap that i ripped off zedd we both had passwords and pin codes i never would and i certainly didnt.

can we just leave it at that please.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

^^^like ........


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont want to argue ice its no good for the thread and i apologise for anything that was said that upset you, but i didnt start nuffing u kept digging at me every other post and then starting saying im a user and never would i not accept a sample which is not true ask about if you like.
> 
> and yes you did bring in peoples family i.e Zedds wife? imc? and all the crap that i ripped off zedd we both had passwords and pin codes i never would and i certainly didnt.
> 
> can we just leave it at that please.


true mate, I just put it down to junky bullshit he knew nothing about what we went thru together buts its always the same people judging by their own standards rippin off business partners when we only jus started lmfao silly cunt lost all respect for the man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 12, 2014)

anywaus fukit lifes to short and sick of yhe constant poking with a stick im in a new place globally and mentally so I call truce and lets get bak onto talking about yhe good stuff

rixx or watever wat u got goin on?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2014)

lmfao he said u were gonna rip me off and fuk my mrs..........like he knew what u were thinkin....fukin spooky u got this weeks lotto number ice u seem to know the future man?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anywaus fukit lifes to short and sick of yhe constant poking with a stick im in a new place globally and mentally so I call truce and lets get bak onto talking about yhe good stuff
> 
> rixx or watever wat u got goin on?


prolaps is fine lol...3x deep blue x liver 1x DOG n 1x of kush...week 5 of flower.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

finally ive managed to sign into riu lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

all parcels where sent today sorry for the delay for some especially relax your a very relaxed dude lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fuck me that was some down time sites been off since this morning, and still they haven't managed to bring back the like button, what a bunch of retards it must be running this site lol

hows everyone doing tonight?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck me that was some down time sites been off since this morning,
> 
> hows everyone doing tonight?


im mingled mate got a g of the proper bot of vod and a can of dragonsoop lol

got a lovely fairy due in the morning. 4g of each sage n sour,ak47,acorn and heavy duty fruity.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

its me birthday in a couple of weeks, im not one for bd's really just another year closer to death lol but me only niece and me lil boy are both born on my birthday so its all good fun, bloody expensive tho.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

Your always mingled mate lol, I'm skint this week so no beers till the weekend for me, got a little bit of shit cheese that I'm smoking on tho to tide me over till the fairy arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

About fucking time lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

hey garyboy got the fairy today,big thanks 2 you bud,are they all regs?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Your always mingled mate lol, I'm skint this week so no beers till the weekend for me, got a little bit of shit cheese that I'm smoking on tho to tide me over till the fairy arrives.


am hoping it comes tomorrow for ya mate, but u never know unless special del its wrapped well so you got no worries there.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

so is the like button cumming back then?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> so is the like button cumming back then?


no mate thats what has cause the site loads of probs, how u been anyway aint seen ya ugly mug in the thread for ages???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hey garyboy got the fairy today,big thanks 2 you bud,are they all regs?


Yeah they are all regs mate, glad u got them ok.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> am hoping it comes tomorrow for ya mate, but u never know unless special del its wrapped well so you got no worries there.


It's kl mate that's why I picked up an extra little score but today just in case that doesn't arrive tomorrow lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

that exo was lovely gboy, was the weight you said tho me sister carnt judge weight from look for shit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that exo was lovely gboy, was the weight you said tho me sister carnt judge weight from look for shit lol


I thought it was about that weight mate, but I appreciate ur opinion on it since u smoked more exo than most in here, that was it chopped a week early so when I get on it again and let it go to 9 weeks I'm sure it will be a knock out smoke.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I thought it was about that weight mate, but I appreciate ur opinion on it since u smoked more exo than most in here, that was it chopped a week early so when I get on it again and let it go to 9 weeks I'm sure it will be a knock out smoke.


it was the flavour mate you could taste it had been grown in bio-bizz was really tasty and me sis said so too, the cheeky bitch took a good .6 of it tho lolol still i dont mind family n all she helps me out loads.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

fuck it ya boring bastards im doing a line n going to toke n talk lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't think there many on yet mate most would have gave up after the site being down so long today,


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Don't think there many on yet mate most would have gave up after the site being down so long today,


yeah i was just messing i gotta be really wrecked to deal with the toke n talk trolls lol sites been offline for hrs n hrs.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate thats what has cause the site loads of probs, how u been anyway aint seen ya ugly mug in the thread for ages???


hey rambo,yemate just been lurking,lol,been on my ass so really need 2 get growing again,got a new ram fan and filter,so hope everything goes good for me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Don't think there many on yet mate most would have gave up after the site being down so long today,


not us lol...*sigh*


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hey rambo,yemate just been lurking,lol,been on my ass so really need 2 get growing again,got a new ram fan and filter,so hope everything goes good for me


how come ya stopped growing mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not us lol...*sigh*


Hell no, I must have tried to log on at least once an hour since it went down lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;3M-hPpuAqwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M-hPpuAqwQ[/video]

ive posted this before but well worth a watch if bored.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

mtgox was pretty much the biggest bitcoin exchange out there, they shut down recently saying they had been hacked for near 300 millions worth or coins??? u dont see that much on the news? if a bank job etc nicked 300million it would be all over the press.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hell no, I must have tried to log on at least once an hour since it went down lol


yeeaaah, me 2!...*cough*


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

lightweights i been trying to log on every ten min or so lololol been bored as fuck lolol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how come ya stopped growing mate?


i got bust a while back and no had the bottle 2 go for it again lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> i got bust a while back and no had the bottle 2 go for it again lol


fair play mate things are abit different in scotland hay.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

O got some today thinking I might be without for a while now I know im gonna bong the fuck out of this!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fair play mate things are abit different in scotland hay.


Fucking right they are mate I just got a £75 fine in for smoking a J in ma own house, that's how shit it is up here.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

£50 finefor 2 plants so was lucky,lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> O got some today thinking I might be without for a while now I know im gonna bong the fuck out of this!


2 days mate n sorry for the delay n thank you for being so cool about it ya fucking ira cunt lmao just messing ur a EU cunt lolol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking right they are mate I just got a £75 fine in for smoking a J in ma own house, that's how shit it is up here.


fuck sake thats no right man!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking right they are mate I just got a £75 fine in for smoking a J in ma own house, that's how shit it is up here.


just be thankfull thats all you got mate, u know u made the right move is a shitter but better to lose a grinder than what could have happend.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

how many hr do u guys roughly sleep per night just wana no so i can burgle at the right time lolol just jesting but im well happy with 6hr 4-5hr is me norm tho.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

wheres the bb thread again?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> £50 finefor 2 plants so was lucky,lol


Fuck that's bullshit u got a 50 fine for 2 plants, I got caught with a J and a grinder with just under 2g of weed in it and get a 75 fine, Scottish legal system in action ppl what. a country I live in.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just be thankfull thats all you got mate, u know u made the right move is a shitter but better to lose a grinder than what could have happend.


Yeah I agree with u on that mate, but it's still the principle of it I was in ma own home alone not disturbing anyone or out in public, they could have let me off with it but it's the usual power trip coppers, But like u said it could have been a LOT worse so I'm thankful it was all it was


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I agree with u on that mate, but it's still the principle of it I was in ma own home alone not disturbing anyone or out in public, they could have let me off with it but it's the usual power trip coppers, But like u said it could have been a LOT worse so I'm thankful it was all it was


[video=youtube;u2UP86bciVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UP86bciVA[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> [video=youtube;u2UP86bciVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UP86bciVA[/video]


Haha u shud have got the vid of them on the crosses in life of Brian singing that,


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha u shud have got the vid of them on the crosses in life of Brian singing that,


i was just messing im a miserable cunt lol i prefer meaning of life, that cracks me up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

U ever seen an idiot abroad or the moaning of life? U remind me of Karl pilkinton from them lol, can find something to moan about in every situation lol.

i think he's a bald ginger cunt as well lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U ever seen an idiot abroad or the moaning of life? U remind me of Karl pilkinton from them lol, can find something to moan about in every situation lol.


im english gboy cut me some slack it me right to moan lol

i like karl pilkington but carnt stand that cunt gervais

u ever heard of a old oz comedian kevin bloody wilson i think hes called?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im english gboy cut me some slack it me right to moan lol
> 
> i like karl pilkington but carnt stand that cunt gervais
> 
> u ever heard of a old oz comedian kevin bloody wilson i think hes called?


yeah I don't like gervais either but I think Karl pilkinton is funny as fck without even meaning to be,

no never heard of that comedian mate well not that I can remember would prob know when I see him.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

night all bedtime for me.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2014)

see trying to get the head down with no smoke rar,week till pay day 2 long waight,lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

Alrite shit stabbers ....managed to find a nice bit off md today of an old skool raver nothing special but not shitl...

smoking on the biggest load of shit eva.....3hrs spent today tracking down a scores of the ultimate "piff-a-liff"......only to find myself face to face with the ultimate wanabe gangsta paki twat....needless to say it was hugely underwieght and really shit weed so i let him off with a warning (too early too say more he could still grass)..and am now smoking said weed....its shit....i mean you can waste my time, make me run all around London.....turn your phone off and disapear just before meeting .....but to under fucking cut me, with weed i wouldn't wipe my arse with......are you fucking mad.....shit.....that bollox can get a homie tapped up in know time.....

i really hate fucking drug dealers.....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Alrite shit stabbers ....managed to find a nice bit off md today of an old skool raver nothing special but not shitl...
> 
> smoking on the biggest load of shit eva.....3hrs spent today tracking down a scores of the ultimate "piff-a-liff"......only to find myself face to face with the ultimate wanabe gangsta paki twat....needless to say it was hugely underwieght and really shit weed so i let him off with a warning and am now smoking said weed....its shit....i mean you can waste my time, make me run all around London.....turn your phone off and disapear just before meeting .....but to under fucking cut me, with weed i wouldn't wipe my arse with......are you fucking mad.....shit.....that bollox can get a homie tapped up in know time.....
> 
> ...


before 1pm tomorrow geezer your be smoking some nice stuff, md i dont really like i prefer a good dutch pressed pill anyday


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

This message has been deleted by rambo22. 

everytime i see this i fear in missing out on some of your best work lol.....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> This message has been deleted by rambo22.
> 
> everytime i see this i fear in missing out on some of your best work lol.....


no i was just saying i had a win on the roulette today but was a close one cause i was well down at on point but ended up well up n walked away just deleted it cause it nuffing to brag about


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> before 1pm tomorrow geezer your be smoking some nice stuff, md i dont really like i prefer a good dutch pressed pill anyday


yea man bring on the mud flavas lool....pills.....good pills are v.hard to come by man kinda had there day, the younglings today don't trust what's in em....and they don't sparkle like md looool


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea man bring on the mud flavas lool....pills.....good pills are v.hard to come by man kinda had there day, the younglings today don't trust what's in em....and they don't sparkle like md looool


darknet lem darknet lol

lab tested dutch e's from well holland lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no i was just saying i had a win on the roulette today but was a close one cause i was well down at on point but ended up well up n walked away just deleted it cause it nuffing to brag about


mate that's a fucking result wtf you talking about......take pride in your achievement man...a weaker man would have lost it all!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> mate that's a fucking result wtf you talking about......take pride in your achievement man...a weaker man would have lost it all!!!


no mate i was down badly at one point with money i needed, ended up better off near 200 tho so alls good, im staying away from the place's from now.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> darknet lem darknet lol
> 
> lab tested dutch e's from well holland lolol


im sooooo retarded with computers i get funny looks off people.....and were its only a dabble i don't really need 250 of hollands finest floating about....

i was well gutted when silk road went (summink else i missed....dam drugs) i wanted good gear from good people..


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> im sooooo retarded with computers i get funny looks off people.....and were its only a dabble i don't really need 250 of hollands finest floating about....
> 
> i was well gutted when silk road went (summink else i missed....dam drugs) i wanted good gear from good people..


when one site shuts another opens u can get em min 2 bout 8quid a piece best es you done for 15yrs+ lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate i was down badly at one point with money i needed, ended up better off near 200 tho so alls good, im staying away from the place's from now.


yea so it was a result in the end....200nicker in ya sky rocket.....i bet your arse was twitching when you was down though lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> when one site shuts another opens u can get em min 2 bout 8quid a piece best es you done for 15yrs+ lol


in assuming price gets cheaper the more you buy?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

it was lem badly lol when i was abit flush a month or ago i was 200 down but then 0 came in and i had a 10er on it plus splits i walked away then lol im staying away from them places now.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> in assuming price gets cheaper the more you buy?


yeah a 100 gos for about 4 a piece


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was lem badly lol when i was abit flush a month or ago i was 200 down but then 0 came in and i had a 10er on it plus splits i walked away then lol im staying away from them places now.


what's it they say there's only one rich person in a bookies.....an it ain't the punter....lol....

its addictive though....we used to meet a dealer in the bookies,so we could get the gear out n have a look without being botherd....id easily do a score on the machine rulet....in a couple mins just waiting for the cunt.....soon started meeting in the pub....money went further lol


----------



## black sheep (Mar 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> couple of options for to keep the temps down:
> 
> make sure both inlet flaps are open for more airflow
> 
> ...


4 inch ducting on order for inlet.
bought this cooltube . it seems cheap compared to the ones in the local grow shop , any good??

ventilation will be 
4 inch carbon filter> 4 inch inline fan>4 inch ducting>4-6 inch converter> 6 inch cool tube> 6 inch ducting>exhaust out of tent .

altered timers so lights go off midday back on 6 pm

temperature so far is down to 27 degrees, thats with window and tent door half open.
see how it goes tonight.
dont like my plants at the moment , costing me a lot of time, stress and cash.

police knocked the fuckin door last friday well i think it was,, i spotted the yellow jacket through the frosted glass as i cam up the hall jsut collapsed and froze on the floor, never new my heart could beat so fast, he knocked once more and then went away

a guy got 3 yrs for 18 plants and 8 oz dried out , cultivation with intent to supply.tick list , pics of previous crops on phone, people back and for to the house.

whats the sentence for 5 plants or 9 plants


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> 4 inch ducting on order for inlet.
> bought this cooltube . it seems cheap compared to the ones in the local grow shop
> 
> ventilation will be 4 inch carbon filter>>> 4 inch inline fan>>> 6 inch cool tube>>> 6 inch ducting>>


venting will do fuck all if your venting air into the same room..e.g tent being vented into room its in.....

add all the fans you like if the air being sucked in by fan or passivly is already warm it wont cool down....

edit : i learnt this the hard way...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> 4 inch ducting on order for inlet.
> bought this cooltube . it seems cheap compared to the ones in the local grow shop
> 
> ventilation will be 4 inch carbon filter>>> 4 inch inline fan>>> 6 inch cool tube>>> 6 inch ducting>>


a 4" fan will never ever be strong enuff to pull through that filter then push through the light ......fans should always pull air....and norm need 6"fan for cooltubes as glass cab crack if not cooled properly (although ive never seen this)


----------



## black sheep (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> venting will do fuck all if your venting air into the same room..e.g tent being vented into room its in.....
> 
> add all the fans you like if the air being sucked in by fan or passivly is already warm it wont cool down....
> 
> edit : i learnt this the hard way...


i have the exauhast fan on the window sill, and the 4inch ducting for the inlet will run to the windowsill aswell.

although i dont have a fan for the inlet yet, 

with the window slightly open , air can escape and fresh air be drawn in.

might sound a bit odd but i have put a wolly hat over the exhaust fan, i pour fabric conditioner into this, it seems to work


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

Right that's me spent.....im snoring as i type .....good luck blue sheep get that room cool man....

Rambo ya slut ya know were i am ...

how did ya gear turn out yorkstar ripper.......

ghbeber....are you ever comming back.....

donnyfer is that psycho done yet you dirty little tease.....

dst stop lurking......

peace niggas....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> i have the exauhast fan on the window sill, and the 4inch ducting for the inlet will run to the windowsill aswell.
> 
> although i dont have a fan for the inlet yet,
> 
> with the window slightly open , air can escape and fresh air be drawn in.


don't need inlet open flaps will be fine....most spend inlet fan money on a bigger outlet....

keep that air going put that window and you'll be fine man.......


----------



## black sheep (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> a 4" fan will never ever be strong enuff to pull through that filter then push through the light ......fans should always pull air....and norm need 6"fan for cooltubes as glass cab crack if not cooled properly (although ive never seen this)


fuckin great so i need a 6 inch fan aswell, that another 60 quid


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> fuckin great so i need a 6 inch fan aswell, that another 60 quid


it pays for its self after ya first harvest


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2014)

black sheep said:


> fuckin great so i need a 6 inch fan aswell, that another 60 quid


did you not think it odd that the cool tube comes with a 6" fitting? How were you going to connect it too the hood??

but rambos right pays for its self (if you make it to harvest )


----------



## black sheep (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> did you not think it odd that the cool tube comes with a 6" fitting? How were you going to connect it too the hood??
> 
> but rambos right pays for its self (if you make it to harvest )


if i dont fuck up the drying and curing, 
they are looking ok,


----------



## black sheep (Mar 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> did you not think it odd that the cool tube comes with a 6" fitting? How were you going to connect it too the hood??
> 
> but rambos right pays for its self (if you make it to harvest )


was going to use a converter .

hows about his


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 12, 2014)

you having a lay-in this morning zedd? lol

@chedz WAKE up you got work lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

black sheep said:


> fuckin great so i need a 6 inch fan aswell, that another 60 quid


always think bigger mate... Im in a dr90 3x3 n I've a 600w temps bout 26 at top of canopy 23 at the bottom..bish bash bosh couldn't be done without my manrose mix flow fan.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

black sheep said:


> was going to use a converter .
> 
> View attachment 3021107hows about his


that fans a mixflow,excellent db level just make sure its powerful enough 530m3+ if my memory serves me correct nbim venting into the same room without a problem ...doesnt matter what ur gf says mate size matters!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

dont get a inline. for 60 u can get a rvk... better for ya money.
im in a 120 and got a 600 in ther 27.9 on and 18.9 off... With 5" extraction could get away with a fan controller but they always fuk up


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 13, 2014)

I use an RVK. Does the job like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

half aday and it's back to server errors.  i dunno how hard it is really Vbulletin has been round fucking donkeys years. it's open source ffs, how is it taking so long to fix?!?! lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8c_l3PULpys[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=skc8QJ05SEs[/video]

Worth a listen for a few laughs, even if its just at the dodgy irish accent lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

vbb is paid not open source lol u need a licence for vbb unless ur using old nulled version. 

its not the site itself its the host wer the problem is... This shit happens wen a massive site is hosted on only 1 server he should have multiple servers really but that costs obviously

I swear by my rvk too.. I think the best ones are rvk and ruk

well il be ip and running tomorrow... final checks today can't wait yo get cracking


----------



## black sheep (Mar 13, 2014)

can i use this 

with this

View attachment 3021480

if the fan turns off will the glass crack??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

black sheep said:


> can i use this View attachment 3021479
> 
> with this
> 
> ...


lol no it wont. u can gwt 6" air cooled hood fpr 30/35 delivered imo tubes aint that great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> vbb is paid not open source lol u need a licence for vbb unless ur using old nulled version.
> 
> its not the site itself its the host wer the problem is... This shit happens wen a massive site is hosted on only 1 server he should have multiple servers really but that costs obviously
> 
> ...


i'm no techy but i at least know you should balance servers especially for a site that sprawls in size like this. doesn't give me much faith in the security if that's how sloppy they are in maintaining shit.

and i mind on the year back when they asked for donations for servers. i paid what i could then. wasn't much but servers really aren't that expensive. the top knob wants to get more advertising and offset. every fucker uses ABP anyway haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

yeh servers are cheap as fuk now. yhai site needs 2/3 gbit servers scattered riund the world. eu.uk.us. al gbit would be great. but he wont lol tight arse.... and the. cloud.stuff I only here problems with it.. also wat dont help is all yhe ancient posts and inactive users. clogs the forums DB up big time..admin need to do aum pruning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

hahah yeah cloud is real secure....

god knows how many gigabobsawhatsits there are's worth of dead threads and users.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rambo the fairy just landed mate, but fuck me that was some size of packaging lol I was wondering what the fuck it was at 1st till I realised it was from u.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

gigabobwatsits lmao

but yeh your right. . plus wouldn't surprise me if other groimhr forums wer ddossing riu


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2014)

Alreet boys I tell ya what ya canna beat a morning fanny spread to get you up lol..got to bristol last night and got called off due to fog still get a shift and a half naaa mean....of to grow shop in a min to pick some bits n bobs up gonna be taking cuts a lot earlier than I thought


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Alrite shit stabbers ....managed to find a nice bit off md today of an old skool raver nothing special but not shitl...
> 
> smoking on the biggest load of shit eva.....3hrs spent today tracking down a scores of the ultimate "piff-a-liff"......only to find myself face to face with the ultimate wanabe gangsta paki twat....needless to say it was hugely underwieght and really shit weed so i let him off with a warning (too early too say more he could still grass)..and am now smoking said weed....its shit....i mean you can waste my time, make me run all around London.....turn your phone off and disapear just before meeting .....but to under fucking cut me, with weed i wouldn't wipe my arse with......are you fucking mad.....shit.....that bollox can get a homie tapped up in know time.....
> 
> i really hate fucking drug dealers.....


when in london again gimme a shout  wont want fuck all for it just some feedback and if you have cuts then ill buy them off you  still dont like idea of giving my address out lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gigabobwatsits lmao
> 
> but yeh your right. . plus wouldn't surprise me if other groimhr forums wer ddossing riu


still typing with yer feet then ice lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still typing with yer feet then ice lol


answer me pm mate im now bout to go postie.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> when in london again gimme a shout  wont want fuck all for it just some feedback and if you have cuts then ill buy them off you  still dont like idea of giving my address out lol


U don't know what ur missing mate, nothing like the postman dropping drugs through the letterbox...shit was made for stoners n safer then going out trying to get some n U can put money on the quality being better!..but sure each to their own


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 13, 2014)

afternoon all, just crawled out my pit, bit hungover thanks to a litre of bacardi lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol u had a good night then sae if I'm ever angry the worst thing I can do is have a drink I'd come home even woss lol just got all me gear from grow shop think when I take cuts I'm a crack a couple beans aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol u had a good night then sae if I'm ever angry the worst thing I can do is have a drink I'd come home even woss lol just got all me gear from grow shop think when I take cuts I'm a crack a couple beans aswell


yeah been a bit down recently with all thats going on so went over me best mates n had a night drinking n playing PS3, think i finally crawled home about4-5am after doing a litre of bacardi, I barely drink these days so its kinda hit me a bit lmao

Ive got to crack some beans myself in the next few days as looks like the QQxLivers will be ready to pull sometime in the next few days to a week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol think thatd be after a bottle aswell actually I'd be in a pool of piss with me pants round me ankles haha....try not to let shit get ya down mate life can be fuckin hard some times can't it best thing to do is spark a j and forget about it well that's what I do anyway lol...aye qqxlivers sounds nice mate I'm spoilt for choice think I'm gonna do a billberry engineersxdeepblue and the 1 ghoji og I have left along with 6 or 7 cuts


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol think thatd be after a bottle aswell actually I'd be in a pool of piss with me pants round me ankles haha....try not to let shit get ya down mate life can be fuckin hard some times can't it best thing to do is spark a j and forget about it well that's what I do anyway lol...aye qqxlivers sounds nice mate I'm spoilt for choice think I'm gonna do a billberry engineersxdeepblue and the 1 ghoji og I have left along with 6 or 7 cuts


Yeah unfortunately though not had a smoke in over a week n not got any spare money to buy any so its a case of waiting until ive harvested n dried something lol

an yeah i was certainly worse for wear after the entire bottle lol, remember bouncing off walls n shit on the walk home, quite luckily he only lives in the next block of flats to mine so only 50m or so i had to get home

ive got a choice of either cracking more Blue pit or some Sour kush x Deep Blue, think ill get the rest of the BP used up first n then move onto the others afterwards then once ive sold some weed at harvest time n given what i owe for the equipment i was sent im gonna find some guaranteed 8wk beans, looking at B.O.G seeds atm buy any suggestions people have will be gratefully received lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha canna beat a bit a wall bouncing lol...fuckin ell man that's too long without mate and no one on here's sorted ya? Ill send u a smoke 2morra if you want or a box of d's lol...if I'd been that long that plant would be drying now I'm tellin ya man. Aye blue pits a nice smoke aint it very frosty aswell..u wanna try some humboldt beans man I can vouch for both bubba and blue dream from them really good strains to grow mate and bubbas an 8 weeker


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah unfortunately though not had a smoke in over a week n not got any spare money to buy any so its a case of waiting until ive harvested n dried something lol
> 
> an yeah i was certainly worse for wear after the entire bottle lol, remember bouncing off walls n shit on the walk home, quite luckily he only lives in the next block of flats to mine so only 50m or so i had to get home
> 
> ive got a choice of either cracking more Blue pit or some Sour kush x Deep Blue, think ill get the rest of the BP used up first n then move onto the others afterwards then once ive sold some weed at harvest time n given what i owe for the equipment i was sent im gonna find some guaranteed 8wk beans, looking at B.O.G seeds atm buy any suggestions people have will be gratefully received lol


I'd go with Bog beans for a guaranteed under 8week finish for some real top grade shit.


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha canna beat a bit a wall bouncing lol...fuckin ell man that's too long without mate and no one on here's sorted ya? Ill send u a smoke 2morra if you want or a box of d's lol...if I'd been that long that plant would be drying now I'm tellin ya man. Aye blue pits a nice smoke aint it very frosty aswell..u wanna try some humboldt beans man I can vouch for both bubba and blue dream from them really good strains to grow mate and bubbas an 8 weeker


FUCK

I knew there was something else I had to do yesterday. 

Fuck. Will get the postie today or tomorrow man. Motherfucker.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2014)

No probs wizz mate I won't be cracking. Any for a few days or so just had a plum and apple lattice from morrisons fookin bostin man lol just thought I'd share that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still typing with yer feet then ice lol


standard lmao

right all my final checks are done plants will be here in the morning after 10 weeks under blue cfl... lets get yhis shit rollin... happy guy today


il get a good pic of the purp up at some point 7 topped beast


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

at sae..trainwreck is grapefruit and stonger than tutankamon imo.....


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 13, 2014)

Trainwreck is the shit, I used to get that a lot. And Warlock. Not seen that for awhile. Either to be fair.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

is trainwreck the real mcoy not a us clone-only and the seeds are not as good same as many cheese seeds as an example??? im shore ive read that the real trainwreck is clone-only in the states, could be wrong aint slept all night lol n jus smoked a blunt lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is trainwreck the real mcoy not a us clone-only and the seeds are not as good same as many cheese seeds as an example??? im shore ive read that the real trainwreck is clone-only in the states, could be wrong aint slept all night lol n jus smoked a blunt lol


this is seedd from hso......its a good buy if u lookin for fems, absolutely banging weed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

finally home smoking on some generic store brand weed, nothing special...would probably get higher if i stood on a step.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Evening fucktards, anyone heard from spoons he ain't been on for a while, and I'm wondering how his PP cut I sent is doing now. 

Just had had a big KFC for dinner, chilling with a nice fat J now.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this is seedd from hso......its a good buy if u lookin for fems, absolutely banging weed


im growing the purple version now hso are good shit.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is trainwreck the real mcoy not a us clone-only and the seeds are not as good same as many cheese seeds as an example??? im shore ive read that the real trainwreck is clone-only in the states, could be wrong aint slept all night lol n jus smoked a blunt lol


it is clone only arctica or summink like that its called...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening fucktards, anyone heard from spoons he ain't been on for a while, and I'm wondering how his PP cut I sent is doing now.
> 
> Just had had a big KFC for dinner, chilling with a nice fat J now.


 hows the sage?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 13, 2014)

whats the down low troops?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hows the sage?


Yeah it's not bad mate. A bit of an unusual tasting strain but a nice smoke none the less. Blazed a cpl blunts of it earlier with ma mate,


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 13, 2014)

hey lemon king whats your oldname?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah it's not bad mate. A bit of an unusual tasting strain but a nice smoke none the less. Blazed a cpl blunts of it earlier with ma mate,


Has a smell very similar to the last sour diesel I had a cpl years ago.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

Well all the beans i listed are popped and above ground.....the blue moonshine og is looking sweet .. 

chose to germ the 4 shittest lemon stomper seeds, all 4 above ground in 24hrs....one seed even has 2 plants in it lol.....alll seedlings very strong.....

just took 30000099 cuts of each of the cherry fingers, that are now in flower....one smells of cherry and the other is possibly the most lemon plant i have ever smelt...theres a tiny tiny hint from the cherry side but wow.....im sure itll change in flower.....kings kut wrecks of skunk in veg then turns lemon in flower. .....

will take piks at lights on......

should i change to the sugar peak organic hydro nites or stick with Dutch pro and build some funds.....cant keep fucking yield for testing......


also the cherry fingers are 2x the size of the kings cut ....fuck knows how this will work.....if the cherry fingers stretch like slh in bang in trouble .....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Has a smell very similar to the last sour diesel I had a cpl years ago.


bet that shit would be sweet in a vape...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hows the sage?


if this is the same sage im smoking.....stunning buds ....honestly must have been a sexy plant.....beautiful dense nugs huge caylax .......

stinks nicley and the buzz im finding mild to high.....starts off slow then builds.....hopefully itll keep building.
..not quite a creeper but still nice and quite uppy......

could compaire with a haze Imo easily.....

i think it would be good if one of you created a smoke report form.....id fill it out lol.....

only thing for me is the taste.....cant fucking stand it.....not sure if its the strain or the dirt.....it almost tastes like the smell of dirt fert....not saying that's what it is.....

overall its fucking nice weed with a good buzz and stunning buds ..... I just prefer fruity tasting weed.....

p.s im also glad i have this in veg cause the bird im smoking with cant get enough loooool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> if this is the same sage im smoking.....stunning buds ....honestly must have been a sexy plant.....beautiful dense nugs huge caylax .......
> 
> stinks nicley and the buzz im finding mild to high.....starts off slow then builds.....hopefully itll keep building.
> ..not quite a creeper but still nice and quite uppy......
> ...


might taste better in a vape...yessss but thanks for the description.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> might taste better in a vape...yessss but thanks for the description.


ahhh so it your bit then?? Got any piks of the plant.....bet she was a looker man.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not my plant mate just curious, should be getting some myself.


only reason i ask is i vividly rember talking to another member about it....just don't know who lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

Ah lol wasn't sure if I should have said that then U quote it LOL


----------



## auto88 (Mar 13, 2014)

Whats the best forum for us british, this is full of yanks and no-one gives advice!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

auto88 said:


> Whats the best forum for us british, this is full of yanks and no-one gives advice!!!


&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1603;


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

auto88 said:


> Whats the best forum for us british, this is full of yanks and no-one gives advice!!!


hey! How about this for some advice...go fuck yourself!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

auto88 said:


> Whats the best forum for us british, this is full of yanks and no-one gives advice!!!


what you wanna ask man one of us is bound to know?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> if this is the same sage im smoking.....stunning buds ....honestly must have been a sexy plant.....beautiful dense nugs huge caylax .......
> 
> stinks nicley and the buzz im finding mild to high.....starts off slow then builds.....hopefully itll keep building.
> ..not quite a creeper but still nice and quite uppy......
> ...


Have to agree with u on that description mate, but I dont think the taste is that bad, I also prefer a fruity or skunky tasting weed but this is somethin a bit different, its all personal preference tho so everyone will have their own opinion


----------



## auto88 (Mar 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what you wanna ask man one of us is bound to know?


Need to know a rough feeding guide for autoflowers, I'm doing 4x Big bang auto from green house seeds.
Using gold label 60/40 mix and using ionic grow, bloom and pk boost. Ive started a journal up on how ive fed so far.
As its my first time with an auto i dont know if i'm over feeding, if i could be using anything else ect.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 13, 2014)

its nr april throw ur autos outside and get sum fems for your indoors grow. belive they wont finish no faster with less yeild and more spent on 

and just co ther auto don't feed diffrent just as you would normally waaaayy to much thought much??


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

auto88 said:


> Need to know a rough feeding guide for autoflowers, I'm doing 4x Big bang auto from green house seeds.
> Using gold label 60/40 mix and using ionic grow, bloom and pk boost. Ive started a journal up on how ive fed so far.
> As its my first time with an auto i dont know if i'm over feeding, if i could be using anything else ect.


feeding guide ............keep the leaves green, the leaves tell u how much and how often to feed, u have to spend time getting to know them and what they like, I have no experience with autos as I prefer to grow photos but a plant is a plant


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2014)

ive just made and smoked some exo wax, havnt had a nice hash smoke for a while........its wasted in the vape imo....need a hash pipe for the exotic flavours and the take me to india vibe ...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606;&#1603;


fucking superb looool...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Have to agree with u on that description mate, but I dont think the taste is that bad, I also prefer a fruity or skunky tasting weed but this is somethin a bit different, its all personal preference tho so everyone will have their own opinion


don't get me wrong i love the buzz look and smell, just not feeling it taste wise.....but as i said ima lemon head man......


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Fuck me everyone had an early night? Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2014)

I think i clear it out in here.....lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

that sage is a strong buzz i smoked half a blunt earlier n fucking fell asleep, i like the taste something different for a change no cheese or lemon.....

and my fucking bitch of a missus has drank half me bot of vods whilst im sleeping fucking alky bitch...........

and spurs lost 3-1 fucking great wish id stayed asleep now lol

@ whoever was asking bout spoons? he ok just got no net at the min still a gooner CUNT mind lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> if this is the same sage im smoking.....stunning buds ....honestly must have been a sexy plant.....beautiful dense nugs huge caylax .......
> 
> stinks nicley and the buzz im finding mild to high.....starts off slow then builds.....hopefully itll keep building.
> ..not quite a creeper but still nice and quite uppy......
> ...



i was txting ya bird eariler she said can i please help her out as you got a tiny dick n shes fucking bored of smoking lemon lmao cute lem sharing fones arrrrrrrr must be love lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 13, 2014)

Just planted a dog kush engineersxdeepblue billberry and a ghoji og let the fun begin gonna take cuts on sunday got 1200 running now temps at 32 ohhh fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just planted a dog kush engineersxdeepblue billberry and a ghoji og let the fun begin gonna take cuts on sunday got 1200 running now temps at 32 ohhh fuck


ur gonna love the dog, bud structure is dense n sugar encrusted...an all rounder!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just planted a dog kush engineersxdeepblue billberry and a ghoji og let the fun begin gonna take cuts on sunday got 1200 running now temps at 32 ohhh fuck


ur gonna love the dog, bud structure is dense n sugar encrusted...an all rounder!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

gooooooooood morrrrnnnnnigah......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

guten morgen...any plans for the day?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like you found some more vodka haha
Looking forward to that stuff.
@ lem, get urself a missus that doesn't smoke...most cost effective relationship about boi! Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

goooooooooooooooood morning

well im about to wake n bake with a juicy, black n berry blunt with .6 of bho and about a gram of heavy duty fruity


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning fuckers, I'm just about to take the kids to school then it's home for a wake and bake. 
Rambo it's was me asking bout spoons cheers mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> goooooooooooooooood morning
> 
> well im about to wake n bake with a juicy, black n berry blunt with .6 of bho and about a gram of heavy duty fruity


its a hard ol life you have there Rambo lol...im not envious at all haha


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 14, 2014)

Exo,psyco,livers blunt, with a snake of iso hash for good measure . . . C u later.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Exo,psyco,livers blunt, with a snake of iso hash for good measure . . . C u later.


baz, ill let you finger bang my dog for a smoke off that...


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Exo,psyco,livers blunt, with a snake of iso hash for good measure . . . C u later.


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice lol bet thats a fucking tasty blunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

fuck me you put all that wax in a blunt!? fuckin looper you man. get on hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Michelle Obama......bird or geeza?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVAXqKugXkg#t=49


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me you put all that wax in a blunt!? fuckin looper you man. get on hahaha


i admit i have had to stub it out half way lol lovely stuff mate cleanness looking hash ive seen, still a fucker to handle but i managed to spread it along the blunt, im pretty mashed lol smoke was so fucking white an loads of it, a few people in a room smoking each the same would deffo set a firealarm lol ive smoked lots of good hash n bubble etc but that was some thick smoke coming of the blunt.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> baz, ill let you finger bang my dog for a smoke off that...


What dog u got ? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i admit i have had to stub it out half way lol lovely stuff mate cleanness looking hash ive seen, still a fucker to handle but i managed to spread it along the blunt, im pretty mashed lol smoke was so fucking white an loads of it, a few people in a room smoking each the same would deffo set a firealarm lol ive smoked lots of good hash n bubble etc but that was some thick smoke coming of the blunt.


it's the ethanol treatment taking all the wax out of it makes it clean as a whistle. though the purists out there will argue bho isn't safe. neither is 90% of my average daily routine...

not sure if i'll make bubble or more wax in future tbh. think i'll use my sugar trim for bubble and my mates all together trim for wax.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the ethanol treatment taking all the wax out of it makes it clean as a whistle. though the purists out there will argue bho isn't safe. neither is 90% of my average daily routine...
> 
> not sure if i'll make bubble or more wax in future tbh. think i'll use my sugar trim for bubble and my mates all together trim for wax.



feels pretty ''safe blood'' to me lmao think im stoned lol'ing at me own stupid jokes, finished it now and feeling real stoned thanks mate have always wanted to try it but im useless at that shit, cannabutter is about as tech as ill go lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

hahah didn't feel safe when i hit the nail pished last week. thought i was going to die.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

i read it now lol sounds easy enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

defo gonna give the iso a go..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning cunto's how are we? Its fookin pay day youuuttthhhh denim shaand...Yeh relax I'm hoping the dogs gonna be a gooden well I hope they all are....times just a little too hot with 1200 watt running thinking about getting a dimmable 1000 watt ballast and a big silverstar cooled hood? Or is that a waste of what I've already got


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

If U dim down ur 600w bulb ur gonna damage it... Best off popping a 400w in there instead of dimming the 600w down....same applys to the superlumans n all that carry on, super lumans is for getting the last bit of juice out of an old bulb.. N never dim a mh...u probably know all this....just making sure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

Or shall I get a 1000 watt ballast and bulb set lol...never used a dimmable ballast before mate why would it damage the bulb? I could get a 400 watt an knock it down to a 1000 watt but I might as well just get a 1000 and be done with it all. just 1 bulb in a big fuck off air cooled hood


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol that Obama clip is something else man people got too much time on their hands made me laugh how she's all talking so serious about it. 
Today is pay day from a few lads who've owed me for a while. Got bud coming down in around a month aswell so that's alright. Going to order my new set up then aswell just replacing the shitty small 250w tent with a 400w tent although I might even try run a 600w in there think it'll be doable but not sure when the weathers nice. Gonna run the ugorg#1 in that anyway so will see how they do.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Or shall I get a 1000 watt ballast and bulb set lol...never used a dimmable ballast before mate why would it damage the bulb? I could get a 400 watt an knock it down to a 1000 watt but I might as well just get a 1000 and be done with it all. just 1 bulb in a big fuck off air cooled hood


might just damage if you overdrive it but im 85% certain id seen that it does damage it in some way but cant find the link (on my phone)but I do know its less efficient then firing a 600 @600 as dimming it down effects the spec, more so in a mh but it still takes place..so its generally less efficient. Might be easier to throw a 1000w in there but a 600 n 400w will have better coverage...have a look about on ur google machine b4 U decide but I remember seeing it somewhere n that's why I have a spare 1000w eye horti for emergencies as id originally planned to run a 1000w @ 400 then 600 @ flowering but say research that obviously put me off...ill try n find the link after work for u


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 14, 2014)

morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning sae....aye I bet your right relapse u most probs would get more lumens from a 6+4 rather than 1000....think I've made me mind up tho I'm gonna stick with what ive got lol and find a way to cool it all down I've got me big fan I still haven't set up yet that might help a little or buy a bigger outtake fan currently got a 6" rvk might get a big acoustic or something...decisions decisions aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i read it now lol sounds easy enough.


making the wax? aye it's pish easy man.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> might just damage if you overdrive it but im 85% certain id seen that it does damage it in some way but cant find the link (on my phone)but I do know its less efficient then firing a 600 @600 as dimming it down effects the spec, more so in a mh but it still takes place..so its generally less efficient. Might be easier to throw a 1000w in there but a 600 n 400w will have better coverage...have a look about on ur google machine b4 U decide but I remember seeing it somewhere n that's why I have a spare 1000w eye horti for emergencies as id originally planned to run a 1000w @ 400 then 600 @ flowering but say research that obviously put me off...ill try n find the link after work for u


doesn't matter what u hear or read about 1000w bulbs efficiency etc, they are different imo and give good buddage and penetrate the canopy, but thanks for the google advice man we d b lost without it lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> making the wax? aye it's pish easy man.


I do a quick wax from 70um dry shake which I then put between grease proof paper and iron quickly the ice cube it, takes about a minute to make from dry trim


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

i've done similar with cellophane off a tab packet wrapped in paper, slightly wet it then oven it for about 10 minutes. put the wrap in a book and under the corner of the sofa for 10 minutes. though that's not really necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

That never landed...monday it is...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

Well my e cig thing has arrived its come with a liquid that's nicotine free day rekon qwiso would dissolve in it? I wanna take it on the job tonight with THC loaded in the barrel


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 14, 2014)

Oi shit stabbers Gaza wana stick some piks on for me....pm addy if so dons genetics are simply divine....id love to share

rimmer can we sort some cash out for that cloner.....or its a Long wait lol....

kings kut smelling like lemonade....

looking forward to the soil grow all new strains n tastes....

and i keept my phone on me all day looool

boo-yaka-fucking-sharrrr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 14, 2014)

evnin,,, got net now and my shits up and running, going to pik the purp up tonight, fucking huge thing,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Oi shit stabbers Gaza wana stick some piks on for me....pm addy if so dons genetics are simply divine....id love to share
> 
> rimmer can we sort some cash out for that cloner.....or its a Long wait lol....
> 
> ...



I'm on a tablet mate and it won't let me upload pics to here.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well I've got the beers in, 3 different kinds of weed, and the Celtic game on bt sports soon, that's my Friday night sorted, what u lot up to?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well I've got the beers in, 3 different kinds of weed, and the Celtic game on bt sports soon, that's my Friday night sorted, what u lot up to?


fucker.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fucker.......


Lol it makes up for the shit week I've had, went most of the week with either no smoke or very little that had to be rationed out, and I've not had a drink since last weekend which is an achievement for me lol. So making the most of it tonight while I've got it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol it makes up for the shit week I've had, went most of the week with either no smoke or very little that had to be rationed out, and I've not had a drink since last weekend which is an achievement for me lol. So making the most of it tonight while I've got it


fort u just harvested?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol it makes up for the shit week I've had, went most of the week with either no smoke or very little that had to be rationed out, and I've not had a drink since last weekend which is an achievement for me lol. So making the most of it tonight while I've got it


been the same here bud, had no smoke for 4-5 got some the last night n tore through it thinking id have some more today..long story short 2gs till Monday...fuck my life lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fort u just harvested?


I harvested at the start of February mate but it was all gone within a few weeks, and had to shut shop for a cpl months till after ma holiday due to a stupid scare with the filth.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I harvested at the start of February mate but it was all gone within a few weeks, and had to shut shop for a cpl months till after ma holiday due to a stupid scare with the filth.


okk cool, well il geta pic of of that purp fuckers taken off, got 2 exo and a livers in too, all about 10" tall part form purp witch is way bigger will have to hold her bak darent top her again lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well I've got the beers in, 3 different kinds of weed, and the Celtic game on bt sports soon, that's my Friday night sorted, what u lot up to?


booze, weed and cocaine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> booze, weed and cocaine


That u drinking again mate lol? The same as myself minus the coke otherwise the wife would kick my balls, for me that's done on the odd occasion I'm out without her lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

I could do with some sniff might have to get a g 2morra been tempted for the last week or so for some reason lol....infused my ecig with kief...iI demon making cannabis oil and putting that strait in would be better?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

That's from listening to Rambo upselling the stuff lol .. Having such a shite day..only thing that's getting me through it is having a nice vape when I get home then tending to the garden...hardcore gansta ere!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I could do with some sniff might have to get a g 2morra been tempted for the last week or so for some reason lol....infused my ecig with kief...iI demon making cannabis oil and putting that strait in would be better?


youll need to let me know how u done it mate I'm gonna get one of they ecigs 2morro and give it a go


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That u drinking again mate lol? The same as myself minus the coke otherwise the wife would kick my balls, for me that's done on the odd occasion I'm out without her lmao


well mate I havnt touched proper drugs for 8 years and I hardly drink this month......ive never tried cocaine.....obviously ive had hundreds of lines of charly and sniff when I was a yuf but nothing that ever impressed me, ive smoked crack a few times and thought the 2 min buzz over rated but a good friend has supplied some of the real deal so I am breaking my 8 year abstinence to have a quarter line when the wine has kicked in....to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well mate I havnt touched proper drugs for 8 years and I hardly drink this month......ive never tried cocaine.....obviously ive had hundreds of lines of charly and sniff when I was a yuf but nothing that ever impressed me, ive smoked crack a few times and thought the 2 min buzz over rated but a good friend has supplied some of the real deal so I am breaking my 8 year abstinence to have a quarter line when the wine has kicked in....to see what all the fuss is about



sorry mate i feel a right cunt now knowing u aint touched class A's for that long.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's from listening to Rambo upselling the stuff lol .. Having such a shite day..only thing that's getting me through it is having a nice vape when I get home then tending to the garden...hardcore gansta ere!


oh mate ive had 10 hours of other work today and im lookin after a sick rabbit for a friend, done all the gardening and tea making ...fukin stuff grrrr, so im gonna kick back I hope u got summin in the vape ....omg this trainwreck is some serious flavs to it grapefruit and sour cheese like with that lingering sharpness


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's from listening to Rambo upselling the stuff lol .. Having such a shite day..only thing that's getting me through it is having a nice vape when I get home then tending to the garden...hardcore gansta ere!


upselling what? im confused it aint hard when im pissed mind lolol

fucking pissed off you didnt get your fairy today, i got all the proof of sending etc and 3 i sent yday just 1st class all arrived today lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry mate i feel a right cunt now knowing u aint touched class A's for that long.


im fukin jokin man lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im fukin jokin man lmao


sorry man im fucked i swear im retarded once wrecked lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

I bin smoking dmt a few months back, still got some man....u know my weakness and it aint coke so no worries ha im gonna do the lot in a oner in a bit looks like no "coke " I seen b4


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry mate i feel a right cunt now knowing u aint touched class A's for that long.


nah mate ur quality gear makes me wanna jump off the horse lol once its quality tis all good nigga


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I bin smoking dmt a few months back, still got some man....u know my weakness and it aint coke so no worries ha im gonna do the lot in a oner in a bit looks like no "coke " I seen b4


thats the way geezer let the wine kick in good n proper n do that line in one to get the most buzz from it.

i forgot the dmt lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nah mate ur quality gear makes me wanna jump off the horse lol once its quality tis all good nigga


all depend on his mood sometime he will do me it for 80s mostly 100s tho but i do no hes paying 62.50 a g for it on the oz.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> upselling what? im confused it aint hard when im pissed mind lolol
> 
> fucking pissed off you didnt get your fairy today, i got all the proof of sending etc and 3 i sent yday just 1st class all arrived today ..
> .. lol its Irish post dude, shits slower then getting ur hair cut at autistic sams.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

bin having some fun today in between work bombing the national newspapers with disrespectful shit about a dead politico, got over 500 dislikes...yeah man


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> rambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > upselling what? im confused it aint hard when im pissed mind lolol
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I bin smoking dmt a few months back, still got some man....u know my weakness and it aint coke so no worries ha im gonna do the lot in a oner in a bit looks like no "coke " I seen b4


agreed there, I said it b4 that coke is the only class a id do know..u keep ur self control n I wouldn't consider it a trigger.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > well i can assure you it will be fine sitting in the post its all wrapped up proper, lemon n gaz will tell ya the same, im just pissed of you didnt get it today.
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> agreed there, I said it b4 that coke is the only class a id do know..u keep ur self control n I wouldn't consider it a trigger.


....a trigger for ....?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > well i can assure you it will be fine sitting in the post its all wrapped up proper, lemon n gaz will tell ya the same, im just pissed of you didnt get it today.
> ...


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> rambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > dude I trust U lol..this is how I see it..why fuck over a customer? Ok U get 100..but in the long run ur running -...simple as lol so relax dude lol
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ....a trigger for ....?


a super fucking speed demon! That's why I cant drink or have any fun other then pot but saying that I got wankered new years n was fine but alas I don't wanna take any chances.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

u ever tried meth relax me and w dragon got these half phet half meth pills from Canada ages ago called ice pills, fuck they where clean really nice.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> a super fucking speed demon! That's why I cant drink or have any fun other then pot but saying that I got wankered new years n was fine but alas I don't wanna take any chances.


still no clearer mate...what is a super speed demon?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still no clearer mate...what is a super speed demon?


hes saying he had problems with speed and the coke could easily trigger them problems again i think??? lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

im mangled n theres still loads of booze n drugs left niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hes saying he had problems with speed and the coke could easily trigger them problems again i think??? lolol


no hes sayin coke ok and drink summin speed?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no hes sayin coke ok and drink summin speed?


well im confused lolol i give up.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

im up for a sesh tonite got plenty in and havnt busted out the c yet


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im up for a sesh tonite got plenty in and havnt busted out the c yet


wait till ya real pissed mate if there was more i would say have a cheeky one but wait till ya pissed then do that in one geezer.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> rambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree mate it took me 10 fucking minutes to get into that shit this morning lol.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u ever tried meth relax me and w dragon got these half phet half meth pills from Canada ages ago called ice pills, fuck they where clean really nice.


nah mate always wanted to

@ zeddd, I had a little speed problem a few years back so I have to be a good boy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Garybhoy11 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I got some b4 was a fucking mission getting stuff off lol
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol U guys crack me up lol. What im saying is I use to be one of em nasty speed heads till I got clean n I was TRYING to say coke would be the only class a id feel safe doing without thinking id relaps but drink is a big nono did it newtears but didn't do anything else (gf was watching me like a hawk) sorry for any confusion in texting n driving...silly me lkl


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nah mate always wanted to
> 
> @ zeddd, I had a little speed problem a few years back so I have to be a good boy lol


what and drinking makes u wanna do whizz?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

so whaddo I do with this powder then hic, stick it in the wine, burp, lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

paaaaaaaaaaaarrp


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so whaddo I do with this powder then hic, stick it in the wine, burp, lol


no u rub it in ya eyes mate bloody el thought ever one knew that lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so whaddo I do with this powder then hic, stick it in the wine, burp, lol


no mate u rub it on the big blistering sores u have on ur genitals, it's some buzz lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

well its me bd in a few wks but same day its also me niece and sons bd so i get pretty much forgotten lol me mum n sis get me a prezzie tho got a 75 budget was thinking of one of them nice grinders ill look for a link.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no u rub it in ya eyes mate bloody el thought ever one knew that lmao


talkin of eyes u seen that bloke got his cock cut off by the roma......kin ell not at all funny dirty cunts, mrs don't like the gyppos in her country they got a v bad rep


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 14, 2014)

my purple paralysis


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> no mate u rub it on the big blistering sores u have on ur genitals, it's some buzz lmao


you know people do do that mate lolol to stop em cumming also people will mix it will water in a syringe and squirt it up there arsea lmao no jokes.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> talkin of eyes u seen that bloke got his cock cut off by the roma......kin ell not at all funny dirty cunts, mrs don't like the gyppos in her country they got a v bad rep


the roma are europe wide zedd aint they? u got communitys in most euro countrys i hate the way the cunts beg in london holding babys at traffic lights.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

fuk im so high on booze an weed ....mrs in bed....time to give myself a cardiac arrest lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the roma are europe wide zedd aint they? u got communitys in most euro countrys i hate the way the cunts beg in london holding babys at traffic lights.


well don wanna kill any buzz but them cunts push prams into traffic to jack cars, theres babys in the prams too cos people wised up to the no baby pram scam


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 3023095
> 
> 
> my purple paralysisView attachment 3023092


looking good mate, much healthier than mine liked at that size, mine started yellowing from te bottom up after switching to flower, no matter what I done I couldn't correct it, never affected overall yield tho was still my top yielded out the 3 strains and 2 best smoke after the exo.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you know people do do that mate lolol to stop em cumming also people will mix it will water in a syringe and squirt it up there arsea lmao no jokes.


u speaking from personal experience there mate lmao?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> looking good mate, much healthier than mine liked at that size, mine started yellowing from te bottom up after switching to flower, no matter what I done I couldn't correct it, never affected overall yield tho was still my top yielded out the 3 strains and 2 best smoke after the exo.


shes still in veg, i cut her in half, as aa tad of extreme topping, lol ima have to hold her bak while the exo and livers catch up, the purp has had 7 weeks under a sonT and 4 weeks under a 400 mh., lol lad dint know he was using red sspec, anyways the livers n exo are still in party cups, well not now ther in 10 l airpots now all on 2ml and rhiz


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yous bastards are making me jealous with ur coke talk.....my bday in a few weeks too....

.pm rambo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shes still in veg, i cut her in half, as aa tad of extreme topping, lol ima have to hold her bak while the exo and livers catch up, the purp has had 7 weeks under a sonT and 4 weeks under a 400 mh., lol lad dint know he was using red sspec, anyways the livers n exo are still in party cups, well not now ther in 10 l airpots now all on 2ml and rhiz


Is that still the 2 exo from me mate? How they looking now?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is that still the 2 exo from me mate? How they looking now?


yeh ther fine, but with only been in paty cups they need to bush out now, they got height and buchy but skinny bushy, ther under the 600 MH now so theyl catch up, il get sum pics tomoz.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yous bastards are making me jealous with ur coke talk.....my bday in a few weeks too....
> 
> .pm rambo


how do mate aint seen u for a bit?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how do mate aint seen u for a bit?


Am good m8, ain't really been posting much still reading this shit tho lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just munchin a pizza and wedges here.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol my b'day soon 2 LOL let's all go to motherfucking Disney land n take acid! Lol man I needed this vape, easing in at 188, girls fed (mag arrived today). How's the coke zeddd? @hydro we all want iy now mate LOLZ


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol my b'day soon 2 LOL let's all go to motherfucking Disney land n take acid! Lol man I needed this vape, easing in at 188, girls fed (mag arrived today). How's the coke zeddd? @hydro we all want iy now mate LOLZ


take acid go to Disney see the paedos and freak the fuk out lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just munchin a pizza and wedges here.....


munchin wedges sounds good ...u got some sauces for them or is it salt only type of thing


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> munchin wedges sounds good ...u got some sauces for them or is it salt only type of thing


Gotta have salt but got some house sauce out of the place too, kinda spicy....out of a we Italian place wer I got the pizza, wernt bad im stuffed now tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Get that gear in ye zeddd, it ain't goina take itself lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

oh man hot food, not much today but roast beef yesterday man still munchin it in bits


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get that gear in ye zeddd, it ain't goina take itself lol


did it half hour ago


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> take acid go to Disney see the paedos and freak the fuk out lmao


i member one time had been to a all day festival munched about 5-6 e's then as it was ending i brought 3 tabs of acid, woke up next day n found the acid had forgot i brought em so 8-9am in the morning i thought it would be a good idea to munch all 3 n go on a bike ride lmao i stopped at mc d's for pancakes n sausage and just couldnt stop laughin whilst i ordered then i sat down outside n started to eat it but the fucking pancakes came to life lololol i thought they where trying to eat me i was freaking out lolol good job i had me missus with me at the time lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> did it half hour ago


knowing your drug taste i would say u dont rate it and its far too expensive for what it is????


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> knowing your drug taste i would say u dont rate it and its far too expensive for what it is????


no man I jus had this b4 with it...it doesn't seem to affect me


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no man I jus had this b4 with it...it doesn't seem to affect me


ive known people say that about coke over the years, it deffo aint for some. but if that dont effect you and you did it all in one then coke is not for you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive known people say that about coke over the years, it deffo aint for some. but if that dont effect you and you did it all in one then coke is not for you lol


this is actually my first time hearing of this tolerance to coke...madness!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive known people say that about coke over the years, it deffo aint for some. but if that dont effect you and you did it all in one then coke is not for you lol


good to know that actually but superweird to me cos normally I am sensitive to drugs...I thought I was always sniffin benzocaine which is why it did nuffin


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> this is actually my first time hearing of this tolerance to coke...madness!


no ive heard people say it many time relax whilst they are chewing there jaws off n chatting like a madman lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good to know that actually but superweird to me cos normally I am sensitive to drugs...I thought I was always sniffin benzocaine which is why it did nuffin



zedd u are a monster tho mate when it comes to drugs fuck i member when u rolled me that joint we smoked in ya garden fucking fing killed me lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no ive heard people say it many time relax whilst they are chewing there jaws off n chatting like a madman lolol


I do feel chilled tho so a nice glow but not what I hear from others and this is over a 25 year period of people tellin me how good it is and me trying to find it...this is the real thing cos the glow is lasting a good while but I feel supermellow and sober and need some weed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

and I don't want the wine....sposed to b good for boozing?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I do feel chilled tho so a nice glow but not what I hear from others and this is over a 25 year period of people tellin me how good it is and me trying to find it...this is the real thing cos the glow is lasting a good while but I feel supermellow and sober and need some weed


its the best your get in the uk mate, the best in the uk i would say is 50-70 pure what a lot of people dont understand even straight from peru etc its only 80ish % pure you would need a real lab to get it pure, but cokes a funny ol drug that stuff cost 80-100 a g but i could get a 3.5 of boshed up crap for 120 lol and most the divs out there would rather a blocked nose than a real coke buzz.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and I don't want the wine....sposed to b good for boozing?


yes mate its like cheese and bisquits, the two actually chemically react in your body i carnt be arsed to google it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and I don't want the wine....sposed to b good for boozing?


I smoke joints and drink like fuck when im on it lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I do feel chilled tho so a nice glow but not what I hear from others and this is over a 25 year period of people tellin me how good it is and me trying to find it...this is the real thing cos the glow is lasting a good while but I feel supermellow and sober and need some weed


chilled,mellow,eurphoric coke buzz

not that chew ya jaw off stay up all night craving the next line cut shit.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

id still rather smoke it and i think anyone who would sniff a line but not smoke it is abit of a hypercrite tbh.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> id still rather smoke it and i think anyone who would sniff a line but not smoke it is abit of a hypercrite tbh.


Ive nothing against smokin it just never been in that situation before, no m8s ever done it etc


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ive nothing against smokin it just never been in that situation before, no m8s ever done it etc


no mate im not digging at anyone here but i know proper coke addicts ok they work they function etc but they are addicted yet smoke a rock infront of them n they are disgusted, ive known many people like that.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

i think all drugs are nice but in moderation n you gotta no your limits, fuck today we have enough education on drugs we know what some can do so why????????


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

only buzz I got was smoking crack but it was like 2 mins


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate im not digging at anyone here but i know proper coke addicts ok they work they function etc but they are addicted yet smoke a rock infront of them n they are disgusted, ive known many people like that.


Yeah m8, I know loads like tht too, we chatted bout this before one time lol. I've nothing against it tho, set fuckin anything it front of me after a loada drinks and I'd take it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah m8, I know loads like tht too, we chatted bout this before one time lol. I've nothing against it tho, set fuckin anything it front of me after a loada drinks and I'd take it


the one id never do is scopolamine....nooooo fukin way


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only buzz I got was smoking crack but it was like 2 mins


it was made with shit coke then n bulk up, buzz should be at least 20mins n a hard buzz but aint easy to get good rock ya better to buy good powder n cook it yaself


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the one id never do is scopolamine....nooooo fukin way


is that even a buzz? thats shit is scarey!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is that even a buzz? thats shit is scarey!!!!


looks like its meant for other people ....nasty shit to be stuck in some trip for evermore counting .....counting


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like its meant for other people ....nasty shit to be stuck in some trip for evermore counting .....counting


have u seen the vice documentry about it?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Delete ur messages rambo u prick


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Delete ur messages rambo u prick


i usually do that was a day n halfs worth.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i usually do that was a day n halfs worth.


Slippin up in ur old age m8 lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 14, 2014)

Druggy cunts ya making me jealous while I'm at work waiting for bastard loads to turn up!!! Think I'm deffo getting me a gram 2morra fuck it....coke turns me into a raving confident sex pest lol I do like it occasionally lol have a gooden lads....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

carnt believe none of u big hard living bad boys wernt interested in my sick bunny.....fed the little fella vegging exo leaves...hes rite as rain this morning


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

All U said was you were taking care of it for a friend lol...how is little bunny? The profile pics adorable lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> All U said was you were taking care of it for a friend lol...how is little bunny? The profile pics adorable lol


he s very well and perky, u feed em leaves then they get really hungry and look very chilled, fed him on fennel shoots that I grow and hes come round, had a reaction to anaesthetic or summin she said and ws falling over like he was pissed up and eyes everywhere....I got a way with the animals and my friends know it, got a dog back walking after the vet said he had arthritis, ditto a cat etc ....fukin hippy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he s very well and perky, u feed em leaves then they get really hungry and look very chilled, fed him on fennel shoots that I grow and hes come round, had a reaction to anaesthetic or summin she said and ws falling over like he was pissed up and eyes everywhere....I got a way with the animals and my friends know it, got a dog back walking after the vet said he had arthritis, ditto a cat etc ....fukin hippy


see, a mother fucking tree hugger lol fair fucks mate, hip dysplasia is quite a common condition in pedigree dogs thanks to the relax breeding laws that allows any Tom,divk n harry breed dogs...cowboys fecking cowboys


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Email rambo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> see, a mother fucking tree hugger lol fair fucks mate, hip dysplasia is quite a common condition in pedigree dogs thanks to the relax breeding laws that allows any Tom,divk n harry breed dogs...cowboys fecking cowboys


trees hug me im that much of a hippy lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he s very well and perky, u feed em leaves then they get really hungry and look very chilled, fed him on fennel shoots that I grow and hes come round, had a reaction to anaesthetic or summin she said and ws falling over like he was pissed up and eyes everywhere....I got a way with the animals and my friends know it, got a dog back walking after the vet said he had arthritis, ditto a cat etc ....fukin hippy


well if you will give em drugs it's nee wonder. half gram line will make most animals jump up on their feet haha


----------



## Turbanator (Mar 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> trees hug me im that much of a hippy lmfao



ewwww dont hippys stink? id wash that branch down if i was u mr tree


purp been chillin in the downstairs toilet for the night, spose id best go put it with the others and pot the last exo in her airpot


likin this home extraction system means i can vent into every roomin the house and adjust airflow to keep temps stable.

i miss my secret room boohoofuckinghoo


mornin


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well if you will give em drugs it's nee wonder. half gram line will make most animals jump up on their feet haha


true mate true


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

first bbq og the year today commin up, love a spicy chargrilled lamb chop, cucumber yoghurt and some roasted spuds....prob fukin rain


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

fuck my life its st pats day monday...dont think imma get that till Tuesday... imma ration my shit like its ww2



lol @ sig zeddd lol lem should have 'got milk' for a sig lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

i had a half g of some really nice last night. no edge to it, proper lovely. should have saved it for the footy today but fuck it. think fulham are going to give us a reet hiding. best striker out and top fullback out. 

gotta chop a massive psycho down aswell before hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> first bbq og the year today commin up, love a spicy chargrilled lamb chop, cucumber yoghurt and some roasted spuds....prob fukin rain


fucking love cucumber yogurt, shits delicious!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

aye i can't wait for that first bbq man. it's almost been warm enough well for you lot daaarn saarf it has it's still just about double figures up here. hope the weather holds for ya zeddd


----------



## Turbanator (Mar 15, 2014)

been well nice weather up here recently yesterday was a bit binf but other than that its been well nice, be time to go get the old gas bbq out i think in a month or so,, but syaing that prolly snow next week, eco systems FUCKED.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i can't wait for that first bbq man. it's almost been warm enough well for you lot daaarn saarf it has it's still just about double figures up here. hope the weather holds for ya zeddd


thanks man the mrs is in a good mood the sun is tropical warm but the proper is wasted on me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

fuckin foamin. just got an email of scottish power, only putting me monthly up by 53 fucking quid. phoned em and they said we're currently experiencing high call volumes, we'll call you back between 1hour 45 minutes and 2 hours and 39. i reckon a few folks are bit fucking pissed off. 

fuck this i'm having a wax dab and getting on trimming. have a good weekend lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin foamin. just got an email of scottish power, only putting me monthly up by 53 fucking quid. phoned em and they said we're currently experiencing high call volumes, we'll call you back between 1hour 45 minutes and 2 hours and 39. i reckon a few folks are bit fucking pissed off.
> 
> fuck this i'm having a wax dab and getting on trimming. have a good weekend lads.


just change suppliers then lol


----------



## Turbanator (Mar 15, 2014)

ther doing it to everyone, abolishing standng chrges and putting ur bill up to compensate, my old supplier was charging 100 qwid a yr extra but u had to pay it yourself not monthly or on the key


utilita is the cheapest ive found, smart metres tho


----------



## ozzydog69 (Mar 15, 2014)

hi there fellow growers from the uk .... im going to be doing a outdoor grow this year im doing autos and regs just a mix up as im a indoor grower and thot i would try some outddor stuff as i see people are having great results  

so far i hav decided on these strains and wondered what you guys thot . any input would be much appreciated

autos = auto frisian dew by dutch passion , ak automatic by seed makers , auto bomb by green house , 

reg strains = danish gold by HFH and i am also trying to get hold of danish cheese by HFH but am having difficulty .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

No cunting post till Tuesday haha thank fuvk for my volcano n getting shit faced off .5 n ill be out by Monday but ill have a q of vape poop to get me through the day. 

@ new guy, make sure the strains are VERY mild resistent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just change suppliers then lol





Turbanator said:


> ther doing it to everyone, abolishing standng chrges and putting ur bill up to compensate, my old supplier was charging 100 qwid a yr extra but u had to pay it yourself not monthly or on the key
> 
> 
> utilita is the cheapest ive found, smart metres tho


i phoned them up and gave them the reads again and they told me i'm £260.65 in credit!?!? i wonder how many haven't questioned it and are getting fleeced.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 15, 2014)

Don ur genetics are the dogs mate....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Any pics of em lem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

proof's in the pud lad, can;t take all the credit. plenty work went into the SLH side i'm sure


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i phoned them up and gave them the reads again and they told me i'm £260.65 in credit!?!? i wonder how many haven't questioned it and are getting fleeced.


Didn't ofgem just rule that the utilities companies had to pay back £400 million to the public over just this?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2014)

no idea. sounds about right though lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2014)

spent all day outside eating and drinking anyone about?


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gonna go collect money in a minute unless he comes up with an excuse then hell get a kick in had enough now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Gonna go collect money in a minute unless he comes up with an excuse then hell get a kick in had enough now.


just don't do anything on tick anymore mate...ALWAYS MONEY UPFRONT! if they want it enough they ALWAYS FIND THE FUNDS..always


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

My last lot I had money in hand before I gave the stuff!

fuck that strapping stuff


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

So ninja, did ye get the money? Fill us in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, did U get ur grade or did he kick ur head in lol?
Shuts getting frosty with my girls..3 days into week 5 hoping they fill out more.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, did U get ur grade or did he kick ur head in lol?
> Shuts getting frosty with my girls..3 days into week 5 hoping they fill out more.


On Monday im cuttin clones, just goina do all psychosis this time, 8 of them but not goina let them get so big


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone make kief from dried frozen trim just shakin it thru ur bubble bags, which bag is best to use?????


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> On Monday im cuttin clones, just goina do all psychosis this time, 8 of them but not goina let them get so big


oioi u dirty little slapper how was your break from reality.....

yea.i got piks.but cant post em.....and im sure as been said before the slh was just a cut laz picked up for either £5 or £7..... 

the lemon smelling one has a really sweet smell added to it but it makes the lemon super strong..buds could change though as i say my lskunk stinks of skunk in veg then smells of lemon candy goodness in flower.....

really excited about the lemon stomper...

and the organic garden all new flavs...

if the hso purp trainwrck is as.lemony as described ill be happy ....

blue og is looking too be good....

sour n sage seedling struggling a little n needs some tlc is a day behind the rest....

changing to sugar peak hydro organic nutes on Tues abit wary as i need a good run and there's no info out there on em , could do without another learning curve.....

the cherry fingers as in calling em is very very open to powedery mildew i left the cloner in a room with no air circ for 3days.....pm spots appears.....

very strong plants but fail easily if demands aint met.....

if rimmer pops up and can be bothered ill ask him again....defo getting a lappy come harvest.....


oh and i was thinking why don't you cross paychosis with your cherry dad and go that route cherry cheese sounds nice and exo could do with a nice fruity tang!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 15, 2014)

Most of that's too don lol....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Most of that's too don lol....


Wtf did u reply to me for then? I didn't wanna know all that shit but my break was alright....average I'd say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone make kief from dried frozen trim just shakin it thru ur bubble bags, which bag is best to use?????


70 micron - 120 mate 70 should make full melt


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 15, 2014)

got a new camera so be getting some pics up soon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 70 micron - 120 mate 70 should make full melt


I've a 73 micron and a 110 micron suppose any of them wil do


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeh man I'd do 2 runs 1 in the 73 and 1 in the 110 or 2 runs in each? Get the most ya can....well I'm on a right shitter of a night here man suppose to be on the way home now haven't even fucking started yet!!!! Pissed off ain't the word that's me Sunday fucked


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Aye I'm goina given it a go Monday shawny, I ain't workin till Tuesday happy fuckin days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 15, 2014)

Lucky fucker...I'm.away next week I'm sailsbury I think near Southampton anyone near there? Gonna be seshin next week showing em how we get down


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've a 73 micron and a 110 micron suppose any of them wil do


u want the kief to fall outta the bag not stay in it, so u need a "work bag" to shake so 220 is good, the other bags are grading bags so if u got a lot of shake u can pass them thru the other bags, eg the 70 um bubble I make goes 220 then 70 but I take yje kief from inside the 70 bag to get trichs 70um and bigger....hope that makes sense


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wtf did u reply to me for then? I didn't wanna know all that shit but my break was alright....average I'd say


cor time of the month mate??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u want the kief to fall outta the bag not stay in it, so u need a "work bag" to shake so 220 is good, the other bags are grading bags so if u got a lot of shake u can pass them thru the other bags, eg the 70 um bubble I make goes 220 then 70 but I take yje kief from inside the 70 bag to get trichs 70um and bigger....hope that makes sense


morning zedd, up early on a Sunday mate...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2014)

mornin.........................


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> morning zedd, up early on a Sunday mate...


had a lay in today mate slept til 7, a long life of child rearing and disturbed nights forever fucks the possibility of sleeping in, also as u get older u need less sleep


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lucky fucker...I'm.away next week I'm sailsbury I think near Southampton anyone near there? Gonna be seshin next week showing em how we get down


plenty weed in Salisbury man that where GW pharma got there grow op....id love to visit that place


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u want the kief to fall outta the bag not stay in it, so u need a "work bag" to shake so 220 is good, the other bags are grading bags so if u got a lot of shake u can pass them thru the other bags, eg the 70 um bubble I make goes 220 then 70 but I take yje kief from inside the 70 bag to get trichs 70um and bigger....hope that makes sense


Yeah I get u zeddd, what do u do with the kief that u get then, did u say before u keep it in the fridge??

anyone any good sites for the football??


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> had a lay in today mate slept til 7, a long life of child rearing and disturbed nights forever fucks the possibility of sleeping in, also as u get older u need less sleep


Unless you smoke lots of weed & hash & eat cakes every day !zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah I get u zeddd, what do u do with the kief that u get then, did u say before u keep it in the fridge??
> 
> anyone any good sites for the football??


eplsite.com spot on for streams. usually 6-10 to choose for each game 

just done 16 mile on the bike now i'm off ice skating. i need to stop agreeing to things when i'm pissed.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

U gonna drop some nose dives and 720's on the ice don Yeh lol love a bike ride but I'm like Bambi on ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VqhsFpbCo4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Chilling on Sunday with a fatty and me headphones rockin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U gonna drop some nose dives and 720's on the ice don Yeh lol love a bike ride but I'm like Bambi on ice


face plants are my special move man! cycling is easy as. i just wish i had the bottle i did when i was a kid. i'd love a shot at one of those hard tail jump bikes like that kid from jockland. but i've not got the stones to jump off owt more than chest height lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone make kief from dried frozen trim just shakin it thru ur bubble bags, which bag is best to use?????


Yeah mate I've done it a cpl times now mate. I used the 220 micron work bag to shake the dry frozen trim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

couple of quid coins in


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate I've done it a cpl times now mate. I used the 220 micron work bag to shake the dry frozen trim.


Sounds goos gaz, goina give it a go tomoro, I've a shit load of trim but might keep some for making bubble hash too


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> couple of quid coins in


Aye that's what I was thinkin don


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah I get u zeddd, what do u do with the kief that u get then, did u say before u keep it in the fridge??
> 
> anyone any good sites for the football??


don't need to put in frigde if its dry, u can do what me and don were talkin bout yderday....pit in in grease proof paper, quick once ober with the iron then chill with ice then open paper and peel of the wax


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't need to put in frigde if its dry, u can do what me and don were talkin bout yderday....pit in in grease proof paper, quick once ober with the iron then chill with ice then open paper and peel of the wax


Ive never made kief before zeddd, made plenty of bubble but no kief. Had 5g of kief as a sample one time of sr tho lol, for free too


----------



## Toker83 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wanting to do my own grow here. Got a 1.5m x 1.5m x 2.0m tent. What lighting is recommended and how many plants would be ok to grow in the tent


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

Toker83 said:


> Wanting to do my own grow here. Got a 1.5m x 1.5m x 2.0m tent. What lighting is recommended and how many plants would be ok to grow in the tent


that's a good size tent, at least 800w for that space, how many plants.....keep it under 9 and ull be good


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't need to put in frigde if its dry, u can do what me and don were talkin bout yderday....pit in in grease proof paper, quick once ober with the iron then chill with ice then open paper and peel of the wax


or you could press it.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> or you could press it.....


what u payin for grade atm mate?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> face plants are my special move man! cycling is easy as. i just wish i had the bottle i did when i was a kid. i'd love a shot at one of those hard tail jump bikes like that kid from jockland. but i've not got the stones to jump off owt more than chest height lol.


Get yourself to a Downhill track man and see what you think.


----------



## black sheep (Mar 16, 2014)

got the temps down to 24 , 
week 7 of grow , better late than never. at least my temps will be correct from the start of next grow, going to upgrade to 6 inch fan for next grow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

All 2 days shy of 11 weeks 12/12.



Exo SCROG's.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks better yorkstar is that it then is she done now?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

Dog S1 A.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks better yorkstar is that it then is she done now?


No mate, the buds have just gone into a second burst of new growth but the fan leaves are getting old around them.
Crazy colours coming through, some leaves are blue.

I'm potting em up into 40L smart pots as they're a bit root bound, the 15L regs weren't big enough after all.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> face plants are my special move man! cycling is easy as. i just wish i had the bottle i did when i was a kid. i'd love a shot at one of those hard tail jump bikes like that kid from jockland. but i've not got the stones to jump off owt more than chest height lol.


Do you get out on a real bike or is this one of these indoor jobs?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

Dog S1 B.
(I'm gonna start chopping this down tonight)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Do you get out on a real bike or is this one of these indoor jobs?


hahah yeah man i do real outdoor biking. can't stand sitting on the gym one's. yet i could stand and do an hour on the cross trainer to 150 bpm dance music no prob. 

i have a 90's khs with semi mountain/slick tyres. it's ancient but it's a quality bike. about to get my road bike sorted though..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All 2 days shy of 11 weeks 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1 A.
> 
> View attachment 3024719
> View attachment 3024721
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1 B.
> (I'm gonna start chopping this down tonight)
> 
> View attachment 3024757View attachment 3024758
> ...


S1 A is the winner clearly on looks but i'll betting you the S1 B knocks the hell out of it high wise. still stumped about the exo though man. have you asked chedz if he knows where you're going wrong? 

just fuckin with ya man. still looks a tidy haul from it.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All 2 days shy of 11 weeks 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great result from a 400 on exo mate with cool temps, always enjoy your grows


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

Like don says the A looks sweet man but the B is frosty as fook and them purple leaves look cool as penguin piss...fookin hell eco taking ages then at least there bulking out tho so u gonna gain more weight not such a shitter after all.....well 11 weeks and going is a pain tho its all about the quality tho and it looks like u nailed that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> S1 A is the winner clearly on looks but i'll betting you the S1 B knocks the hell out of it high wise. still stumped about the exo though man.
> still looks a tidy haul from it.


S1 A is a long bastard though, at least another 3 weeks I'd say, it's foxtailing like crazy with big round calyx.
It's come from behind and surprised me to be fair, I thought it was going to be lame but come week 6 it starts to fill out.

B is just peppery purple pellets of resin (say that 10 times!), there's no other way to describe it.

The Exo have enough on em for me not to be completely gutted at the situation but the buds are no where near top shelf so I'll be putting that out cheap.
I've popped 6 of those 'Exo x Dreamtime' that Tip Top did back in the day so by the time the Dog A is done I can probably just chuck whatever comes out of those straight into flower to make up for it after another 8 weeks, a psycho fairy and an Exo fairy then shouldn't be far behind.
I've taken it on the chin to be honest but I want to try it again at some point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> great result from a 400 on exo mate with cool temps, always enjoy your grows


Cheers mate but it's actually a 600.

They only got the 400 for about 3 weeks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Like don says the A looks sweet man but the B is frosty as fook and them purple leaves look cool as penguin piss...fookin hell eco taking ages then at least there bulking out tho so u gonna gain more weight not such a shitter after all.....well 11 weeks and going is a pain tho its all about the quality tho and it looks like u nailed that


I reckon it needs 12 to peak the trichs, it's just short of perfect but going into week 11 it gives a last burst of calyx growth from the bottom up.
Unfortunately this last burst is mostly banana laden so it has to come down now for the greater good.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> S1 A is a long bastard though, at least another 3 weeks I'd say, it's foxtailing like crazy with big round calyx.
> It's come from behind and surprised me to be fair, I thought it was going to be lame but come week 6 it starts to fill out.
> 
> B is just peppery purple pellets of resin (say that 10 times!), there's no other way to describe it.
> ...


Gonna have to try and keep my eyes open for that grow. From the one sample I had, it seemed like there could be some real potential in it. Think the MNS dream time is just a hodge podge of random strains, so could be anything. The samplke was fruity and tasty, and left me finding difficulty getting out of the bath  

You suffering hairloss yorky? And some limp dick? Wtf is up with that big ass list of trackback links? Not seen anything like that before when replying. All of it looks like scam websites.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate but it's actually a 600.
> 
> They only got the 400 for about 3 weeks.


still that is remarkable, she love the lumens and the nutes , your exo scrog with a 1000w would be very interesting with no heat probs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You suffering hairloss yorky? And some limp dick? Wtf is up with that big ass list of trackback links? Not seen anything like that before when replying. All of it looks like scam websites.


You've lost me mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still that is remarkable, she love the lumens and the nutes , your exo scrog with a 1000w would be very interesting with no heat probs lol


Aye I'm defo gonna revisit the project at some point.

I refuse to believe it can't be smashed.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've lost me mate?


When replying to you, the forum shows me this.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> When replying to you, the forum shows me this.
> 
> View attachment 3024804


WTF are those? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 16, 2014)

Dunno, seems like the forum gets more fucked every day.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 16, 2014)

ther just links that have been typed in the tHRED, i like the gingers wet the bed one, just donwloading a load of games for my flashed ps3, right investment that,, chillin watching ufc 171 from last night,

nets on, plants are growing, i a new house, lifes good,,

no more of








Don Gin and Ton said:


> have you asked chedz if he knows where you're going wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fucker cant pay his debts or pull weed on time, so doubt he could give yman advice LMAO


looking bette rthem exo yorkie m8, they seem to have caught right up. im jut trying to deal with mine, coz the lad fucked up and had em under red spec for early veg ther a tad skinny, cant get rid of this leaf curling/clawing neither, no heat issues at all neither, i do like my tent,, miss my room tho,


them BB genetics ur running do like nice, i would BUT i just dont want huge balls swinging about and nannas everywer? or has that been stabalized now?

and still got that digi if you want it still lemmi know


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2014)

fucking shite day n to top it off i dropped my cunting phone, screens fucked so beat the shit out it with fist followed by heel then car....def worth it but i wont be able to buy one tomorrow with it being st pats day n all that carry on ....dont take champix lads shits given me a right temper....but hey im a non smoker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

Wtf is Champix? Potted all me seeds up today they've all sprouted even managed a few cuts off the exo hopefully they'll be rooted when I get back from holiday lol....might be working in the Scilly isles....could I take weed with me there or what? Or would I have to send it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2014)

you take it n you stop wanting cigs lol .... http://www.medicines.ie/medicine/11580/SPC/CHAMPIX+0.5+mg+film-coated+tablets;+CHAMPIX+1+mg+film-coated+tablets/
..."Changes in behaviour or thinking, anxiety, psychosis, mood swings, aggressive behaviour, depression, suicidal ideation and behaviour and suicide attempts have been reported in patients attempting to quit smoking with CHAMPIX in the post-marketing experience. Not all patients had stopped smoking at the time of onset of symptoms and not all patients had known pre-existing psychiatric illness. Clinicians should be aware of the possible emergence of significant depressive symptomatology in patients undergoing a smoking cessation attempt, and should advise patients accordingly. CHAMPIX should be discontinued immediately if agitation, depressed mood or changes in behaviour or thinking that are of concern for the doctor, the patient, family or caregivers are observed, or if the patient develops suicidal ideation or suicidal behaviour. In many post-marketing cases, resolution of symptoms after discontinuation of varenicline was reported although in some cases the symptoms persisted; therefore, ongoing follow up should be provided until symptoms resolve.
Depressed mood, rarely including suicidal ideation and suicide attempt, may be a symptom of nicotine withdrawal. In addition, smoking cessation, with or without pharmacotherapy, has been associated with exacerbation of underlying psychiatric illness (e.g. depression)."


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

Buy some fags mate or an ecig fuck that for a laugh them ecigs are bang on mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2014)

nah mate ive been off em 2 yrs n to this day i cant go without wanting one lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> them BB genetics ur running do like nice, i would BUT i just dont want huge balls swinging about and nannas everywer? or has that been stabalized now?
> 
> and still got that digi if you want it still lemmi know


Well these are from the first batch so it's to be expected and I was well aware.

The headband leaning green one chucked maybe 3 clusters but they were quite large so easy to spot and were empty anyway so it wouldn't have mattered if I didn't pinch em off.
The purple grimey looking one has been a bit of a bollock fest but I've kept on top of it so no real danger there, some reverse would have sorted it no bother I reckon but that's just another expense.

Aye I might have that digi, I'll have to wait and see what I get off these yet though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 16, 2014)

Aye its a bad habit for sure mate wish I never started but I rekon with these ecigs I could give up the real fags...I need a new one already broke it first night on the graft hahaha can't have fuck all me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

gooood morning what a beautiful day for business, all this sunshine is making people wanna spark up, hope u all have a good day working/milking the benefits system/feigning illness etc well for u I hope u get to the next level on your computer game lmfao im sure sittin on yer arse all day will make things better..........and relax that shit sounds bad....in a bad way


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

hahaha, morning zedd ur in a great mood.... yes its bad indeed, will be wednesday when i get a new phone but fuck it, as the russians say crimea river...*sigh*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

Easy fuckers aye its looking like a sweet one today happy st paddy's day to u Irish on here dunna get too pisshed lol...well that's me in Salisbury for the week bring it on fuckers


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1 A.
> 
> View attachment 3024719
> View attachment 3024721
> ...


nice looking plant yorkstar.....id have lollipopped much higher though, would have had a bigger top buds, and none of that not so mature bits at the bottom....

its a shame i have tasted dons dog, and i must say it had me hoooooked lovely bit of weed i highly rate it.....

i wouldn't grow it however due to herms and its lankyness....i feel this is one of them ones that need to be run a few times to get the best from her...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All 2 days shy of 11 weeks 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch at 11.weeks you be nearly half way through a second harvest.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1 B.
> (I'm gonna start chopping this down tonight)
> 
> View attachment 3024757View attachment 3024758
> ...


i hate when a pheno does this....dons right though it probs will be best smoke....send a sample to wales...n get that thc test don lol.....

i hope you can find out what the prob was so you can remedy it next run man....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy fuckers aye its looking like a sweet one today happy st paddy's day to u Irish on here dunna get too pisshed lol...well that's me in Salisbury for the week bring it on fuckers


can i use an off the self e-cig pen and just put bud in the chamber or should i buy one aimed at smokers??

walking around Tesco's munchie shopping while smoking sounds good to me.....save me sparking up in there lool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what u payin for grade atm mate?


grade? If u mean high grade weed i don't smoke it, its worse then Thai....

if you mean pollen or hash....noooooo one smoked it anymore at all...

has been that way since squidy blk people want "skunk"....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dog S1 A.
> 
> View attachment 3024719
> View attachment 3024721
> ...


wtf are them blk covers over the pot??

have you put them on because water comes out the holes when you water???....(a common prob on forums)

are they not impeding the pot? There not sold with covers....

it would be interesting to see your roots at chop.....could them covers be trapping water abf causing a little root rot???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

ask don bowt the epens he was making em i think

just been in th egrow room for 45 mins unpotting the exo and livers and un rootbounding them, snce thy been in party cps for 12 weeks root wer tight as fuk, droopy/yellow bottom leaves ect, so tapped all the rootball away to be left with loads of hanging roots then repotted, will give em a shit of rhiz later most probs.


and ther stocking lemon, best thing with airpots, stops spilliage and watering too fast and water shotting out the hole round side


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> grade? If u mean high grade weed i don't smoke it, its worse then Thai....


??????????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf are them blk covers over the pot??
> 
> have you put them on because water comes out the holes when you water???....(a common prob on forums)
> 
> ...


There socks for my pots made out of tights/stockings, they keep the fungus gnats out of the coco.

Water doesn't tend to come pissing out of airpot holes when watering unless you let them get really dry fucking up the capillary action or you chuck a load of water in too fast.

There's nothing wrong with the airpot plants, other than gnats.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ??????????


 obviously saying he dont smoke grade means his own shit is shit no? lol,,, if its better than his method he says he dont do it? mad



The Yorkshireman said:


> There socks for my pots made out of tights/stockings, they keep the fungus gnats out of the coco.
> 
> Water doesn't tend to come pissing out of airpot holes when watering unless you let them get really dry fucking up the capillary action or you chuck a load of water in too fast.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the airpot plants, other than gnats.


U STILL IN SOIL? im thinking of using that tormorite for 1 plant, seems ok for a base nute, has the seaweed and calmag in it too,, dunnow bowt it in coco tho?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There socks for my pots made out of tights/stockings, they keep the fungus gnats out of the coco.
> 
> Water doesn't tend to come pissing out of airpot holes when watering unless you let them get really dry fucking up the capillary action or you chuck a load of water in too fast.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the airpot plants, other than gnats.


 ive gnats with my airpots thanks for that york, imma try that if the gnatrol doesnt work but since ive let my medium dry out it hasnt been 2 bad.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ??????????


Think he means he doesnt smoke it as "grade" down his way is over £300 n oz lol, i may be wrong tho


----------



## black sheep (Mar 17, 2014)

black sheep said:


> View attachment 3024628
> got the temps down to 24 ,
> week 7 of grow , better late than never. at least my temps will be correct from the start of next grow, going to upgrade to 6 inch fan for next grow.
> View attachment 3024630View attachment 3024631View attachment 3024632View attachment 3024633View attachment 3024634View attachment 3024636


trichs are looking cloudy, surely they cant be ready yet ??? 49 days
i reckon another week or 2, manufactures says 65-75 days.
think i will wait till i see first amber trichs 
should i carry on with the nuts and molasses.
or just water??
they are sticky and smell sweet pungent smell, mmm nice.


----------



## black sheep (Mar 17, 2014)

not going to get much yeild off these
drying???
75 degrees F and 54% RH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> can i use an off the self e-cig pen and just put bud in the chamber or should i buy one aimed at smokers??
> 
> walking around Tesco's munchie shopping while smoking sounds good to me.....save me sparking up in there lool


First you need to make some BHO or Bubble (BHO is cleaner on the atomized unit).

Dissolve the BHO/Bubble into the smallest amount of Ethanol that you can.

Mix the Ccannabinoid/Ethanol solution with a suitable amount of Propylene Glycol or Vegetable Glycerin.

Fill a cartridge with your new cannabinoid vapour liquid and you're good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First you need to make some BHO or Bubble (BHO is cleaner on the atomized unit).
> 
> Dissolve the BHO/Bubble into the smallest amount of Ethanol that you can.
> 
> ...


cant rep u again but u even dumbed it down enough for me haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> U STILL IN SOIL? im thinking of using that tormorite for 1 plant, seems ok for a base nute, has the seaweed and calmag in it too,, dunnow bowt it in coco tho?


Soil? No man, not for my main plants.
I might put mothers and autos in soil but that's about it.

Get on that Tommorite mate, it's a synthetic nute so it's fine in coco, not so good in soil though.
I've just finished off some Aldi vegetable feed that grew that big 'two toke killer' I did.

The guy in the local grow shop laughed at me for using cheap nutes until I took him the bottle in and put the ingredients list next to his line up of commercial products, lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ask don bowt the epens he was making em i think
> 
> just been in th egrow room for 45 mins unpotting the exo and livers and un rootbounding them, snce thy been in party cps for 12 weeks root wer tight as fuk, droopy/yellow bottom leaves ect, so tapped all the rootball away to be left with loads of hanging roots then repotted, will give em a shit of rhiz later most probs.
> 
> ...


don if your about how do i convert one and what one do i buy.....i can get the. Enjoy ones for about a fiver....

do you use any bennies or mycos ice....

ahhhh ok in with ya....do the stockings not hold any bad bacteria.... ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> cant rep u again but u even dumbed it down enough for me haha


That's about as simple as I could get it.

It's too early for chemistry, I'm still laid in bed. Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ive gnats with my airpots thanks for that york, imma try that if the gnatrol doesnt work but since ive let my medium dry out it hasnt been 2 bad.


I'm having success letting the top 1/3 of coco dry out then drenching the pots in a PH'd 1-4 Hydrogen Peroxide drench.

In between weekly drenches I have the stockings over the pots to stop the adults getting at he roots again.
You can't see properly in those photos but the pots are covered in stocking, the bottom just looks bare cos the layers are thinner.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

anyone have a sony xperia z1? thinking of treating myself come payday fuckers 570e with the 20.4mp cam i can truely show how shite i am at growing LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ...do the stockings not hold any bad bacteria.... ??


No they're made of nylon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm having success letting the top 1/3 of coco dry out then drenching the pots in a PH'd 1-4 Hydrogen Peroxide drench.
> 
> In between weekly drenches I have the stockings over the pots to stop the adults getting at he roots again.
> You can't see properly in those photos but the pots are covered in stocking, the bottom just looks bare cos the layers are thinner.


 its a really good idea, simple but yet effective...n im a pretty simple guy..in my one reg pot ive just started bottom feeding but alas thats the one downside to airpots...gnats...cunting gnats lol i only got em late week 3 flowering but they annoy me to no end


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ??????????


zedd said grade....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its a really good idea, simple but yet effective...n im a pretty simple guy..in my one reg pot ive just started bottom feeding but alas thats the one downside to airpots...gnats...cunting gnats lol i only got em late week 3 flowering but they annoy me to no end



It's the first time I've had em and yeah mine came late on too, mid flower ish.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> zedd said grade....?


Yeah, he means top shelf quality bud.

As in............ "it's grade A*** shizzle my nigga, not no shwag!".


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dissolve the BHO/Bubble into the smallest amount of Ethanol that you can.
> .


doesn't proper bho techs involve ban-Marie or vacuuming to remove the alcohol???

ive watched loads of yanks make bho.....beach sand or shatter is when it looks the best....was it don who posted the pik with a tenner under?? Looked very good.....

don you still making these ?? I could never be bothered with all that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, he means top shelf quality bud.
> 
> As in............ "it's grade A*** shizzle my nigga, not no shwag!".


[video=youtube;M9Bf_vmfiwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Bf_vmfiwA[/video]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> doesn't proper bho techs involve ban-Marie or vacuuming to remove the alcohol???


No because 'Butane Honey Oil' is made with butane gas not an alcohol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

do u hav to chng the stockings? been wet and dry cause that green shit??? fukin nats//


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> doesn't proper bho techs involve ban-Marie or vacuuming to remove the alcohol???
> ive watched loads of yanks make bho.....beach sand or shatter is when it looks the best....was it don who posted the pik with a tenner under?? Looked very good.....
> don you still making these ?? I could never be bothered with all that lol


yup heating and cooling it is involved it's the ghetto purge. vacuum purging requires compressors and shit i can't be arsed with for the small quantitties heh heh titties, that i run. aint going to blow 200 notes on the gear when i hit maybe 6 gram out my last run. 

i washed mine with ethanol to remove as much crap as poss, waxes and stuff out the plant matter hence it's clear appearance. though it appeared to cloud up after being left out a week. think it oxidised but that's the limit to my tech bollock talking. ice hash is much easier for me to move but cheaper, though that is balanced by the cost of good refined butane. that shit aint cheap 15 tins for £30


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, he means top shelf quality bud.
> 
> As in............ "it's grade A*** shizzle my nigga, not no shwag!".


ahhhhhh ok well the jamos round here smoke high grade....thats were i was getting confused....

you Lott will have to ask Rambo and rimmer....as i think my own weed is shit ....BUT.... And this is why rambos opinon is important....allot of people claim my weed is some of the best across hackney/tower hamlets.....and it goes for 250 - 280 an oz........

to compaire the exo i was sent (better quality but still basically the same as what's available down here) goes at 220-250......

i will say again i don't think my weeds that spesh, but there's the situation....

.....i strip out all stems, once dried, anything from me will never ever have any stems hanging from buds etc....

there's loads of growers here but it seems there all shit, my only prob atm is not having enough product to meet demand.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> do u hav to chng the stockings? been wet and dry cause that green shit??? fukin nats//



your gusset needs changing!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yup heating and cooling it is involved it's the ghetto purge. vacuum purging requires compressors and shit i can't be arsed with for the small quantitties heh heh titties, that i run. aint going to blow 200 notes on the gear when i hit maybe 6 gram out my last run.
> 
> i washed mine with ethanol to remove as much crap as poss, waxes and stuff out the plant matter hence it's clear appearance. though it appeared to cloud up after being left out a week. think it oxidised but that's the limit to my tech bollock talking. ice hash is much easier for me to move but cheaper, though that is balanced by the cost of good refined butane. that shit aint cheap 15 tins for £30


haha yea man that pisses me off, in usa its everythings a dolla lool


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

lems weed is high grade, it would be classed as high grade countrywide.

have had better yeah but it was deffo ''high grade'' and would go for whatever the top price is in whatever area.

but i think ya find they just busting ya nuts lem so take a valium or sumfing n chill lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh ive also been watching gardening programmes,

sliced potato laid atop pots will stop fungus nats.....

is it cheap coco.....i learnt not to use this..... 

and........normal garenders use a suger water mix, because plants CAN uptake sugars (even the stuff your putting in your tea now)

loads of people use molasses but its too thick for dwc ill be trying the sugar water on one plant, if nothing else itll feed the bennies.....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

fuck knows how he grows high grade tho with some of the shit you post mate??? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck knows how he grows high grade tho with some of the shit you post mate??? lol


....TRUE lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> and........normal garenders use a suger water mix, because plants CAN uptake sugars (even the stuff your putting in your tea now)
> 
> loads of people use molasses but its too thick for dwc ill be trying the sugar water on one plant, if nothing else itll feed the bennies.....



boiling water in a cup breaks the mollasis down then add


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol lemon u do come out with some mad tackle hahaha...e cigs like yorkie says soak ground bud in vegetable glycerin for a few days them simmer in hot water for 8 hours that's the best vid I've seen not done it myself yet tho I have got a bit soaking in glycerin tho and its gone yellow already...the bit I did with kief worked but it wasn't propa and that ain't good enough for me....gonna be an easy week for me think I should of brought more weed with me...oh and Yeh I'm gonna get a 1000 watt dimmable digi and an xxl hood and ship the 2 600's into another mates so I can keep mothers n shit naaam sayin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol lemon u do come out with some mad tackle hahaha...e cigs like yorkie says soak ground bud in vegetable glycerin for a few days them simmer in hot water for 8 hours that's the best vid I've seen not done it myself yet tho I have got a bit soaking in glycerin tho and its gone yellow already...the bit I did with kief worked but it wasn't propa and that ain't good enough for me....gonna be an easy week for me think I should of brought more weed with me...oh and Yeh I'm gonna get a 1000 watt dimmable digi and an xxl hood and ship the 2 600's into another mates so I can keep mothers n shit naaam sayin


here ya go spending all that money again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i wouldnt, but thats just me,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ahhhhhh ok well the jamos round here smoke high grade....thats were i was getting confused....


Dude, 'high grade' is a descriptive term not the name of a strain.

You're not half gullible Lemon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> here ya go spending all that money again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i wouldnt, but thats just me,


Tek money to make money lol....I want more on the go to bring more cash in and have fail safes just in case 1 crop dies down for any reason 1200 is too hot in a 1.2 I rekon a 1000 would be bang on easier to vent aswell...it makes sense maaaan


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck knows how he grows high grade tho with some of the shit you post mate??? lol


looool in mashed 24/7 .....just ignore me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

no it dont not the kind of money your on about, id wait some time before having that in your gaff matey..................... u know what im on about. bit soon to be forking out wedge on shit like that


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude, 'high grade' is a descriptive term not the name of a strain.
> 
> You're not half gullible Lemon.


no .....if you came to London and asked for high grade" you would get something similar to Thai weed / brick weed......what ever strain the high grade is doesn't matter cause it comes in a block, its like 2g for a tenner.

people also call it weed....as in shit skunk...most punters in London have no idea what there smoking man....

most people don't care. If it gets em mashed there happy.....weed is defo not a designer drug here, the crack and coke is....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no it dont not the kind of money your on about, id wait some time before having that in your gaff matey..................... u know what im on about. bit soon to be forking out wedge on shit like that


Aye true that I gotta buy something tho to keep hold of the strain mate can't have nothing more at mine ballast and hood £200 tops surley ...anyway took 6 cuts last night should be able to do another 5 next weekend as well....exo is a fast grower man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

lol lem I jus wanna know how much decent weed is your way, are u smoking more than u grow?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tek money to make money lol....I want more on the go to bring more cash in and have fail safes just in case 1 crop dies down for any reason 1200 is too hot in a 1.2 I rekon a 1000 would be bang on easier to vent aswell...it makes sense maaaan


2 6hunnis in hoods with a 6inch fan pulling would be fine. But your gunna have to kinda go closed loop system....so that tube hangs outside tent, then connects to hoods then extracts......you would need another fan to extract the dead air in the tent,

if you don't extract the air you can fill the tent with co2 and get 30% bigger yields but co2 growing is diff to normal growing.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol lem I jus wanna know how much decent weed is your way, are u smoking more than u grow?


lol 220 up2 280....norm 60q 120half 240zedd

and no not norm but tbh for me i save sooooo much not buying it......when in buying i get a half and top on scores if i have to.....if ive harvested i can smoke an oz a week easy....

i literally smoke weed from the min i open my eyes to the min i close em, its been like this for at least 6years..

oh in also in need of weed any half's or qs going on tue/weds......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

Sum1 mentioned looping it so ducts are outside but I just canna picture it in me head...got 2 600s but with both running it was too hot tjats with a 6" pulling out and vents open... i rekon a 1000 watt would br perfect in a big hood....co2 is too much of a hazard for a small grower mate I made some homemade co2 bottles with yeast n sugar but it did fuck all man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

lemon if u need a seperate extrator like ur sayin then he will need a 2nd carbon filter.

2 hoods inline with 6" and a nice powerfull extractor and good filter he be reet


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sum1 mentioned looping it so ducts are outside but I just canna picture it in me head...got 2 600s but with both running it was too hot tjats with a 6" pulling out and vents open... i rekon a 1000 watt would br perfect in a big hood....co2 is too much of a hazard for a small grower mate I made some homemade co2 bottles with yeast n sugar but it did fuck all man


yea the hommade co2 will do fuck all, but yields will be 30% better when done right fact. It don't really work with tents as really the room needs to be sealed.

1500 ppm with a co2 reader is what your aiming for, distributed by a tube wrapped around your hood with pin prick holes made by you.

co2 is heavyer then air and falls, so by wrapping it round the hood your directly above the center of plants.....

set up 2 600in hoods connect the hoods with as little venting as poss.....

attach duct to both of the holes in the hood that is free.....

attach fan to right hand side ducting and obv place ducting on this if not outside tent so air is being extracted outside....

the ducting on the other side goes out the other side of the tent....

you will need another extraction fan to remove stale air from tent....

get me???


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lemon if u need a seperate extrator like ur sayin then he will need a 2nd carbon filter.
> 
> 2 hoods inline with 6" and a nice powerfull extractor and good filter he be reet


no because the lights are drawing air from outside the tent "clean air"....then going through hoods and out the other side, this air will never mix with tent air ....


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2014)

@ shawny you might just be better off getting an 8" fan mate, that's what ii use for my 1200 and it does the job pretty well through the summer, I don't think a single 6" would cut it in my grow in the summer maybe through the winter but defo not through the summer heat, the investment in the 8" is prob the best money I ever spent when investing in me grow gear in the summer it keeps temps steady and in the coldest months of the winter all I have to do is add a small heater or just keep the house warm, it also shifts enough air that I don't need to worry about an intake mate, honestly I'd give it some thought mate ya don't want to have to be buying extra fans when it heats up when ya could just buy one extraction fan and be done with it year round


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeh I sort of get ya lems [email protected] aye I could do and then use the 6" and an intake I'm scared an 8" would fold the tent inside out lmao but Yeh I think that could be the best option....temp with both on was at 33° peak if I could get it down to 29 I'd be happy with that with 1200 like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I sort of get ya lems [email protected] aye I could do and then use the 6" and an intake I'm scared an 8" would fold the tent inside out lmao but Yeh I think that could be the best option....temp with both on was at 33° peak if I could get it down to 29 I'd be happy with that with 1200 like




check ya outlet holes shawney,,, mine for instance only has 7" holes so 8" may not fit,

and lemon yeh i get ya matey on the extraction setup, make sure that hoods sealed tho or ur getting a stinking gaff

upotted all my clones thsi mornign, well 3, spent a hr tapping the rootballs, since being in oarty cups for 12 weeks ther rootbound to fuk tight tight roots, so went round em tapping took fucking ages to get em loose, should loose th leaf curl and watnot now, fukin things,


seems chedders fucked off again LMAO figures haha my days


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/xvZF-yP_ceU?feature=player_detailpage


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/xvZF-yP_ceU?feature=player_detailpage


standard, got me tinfoil hat ready anways


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> @ shawny you might just be better off getting an 8" fan mate, that's what ii use for my 1200 and it does the job pretty well through the summer, I don't think a single 6" would cut it in my grow in the summer maybe through the winter but defo not through the summer heat, the investment in the 8" is prob the best money I ever spent when investing in me grow gear in the summer it keeps temps steady and in the coldest months of the winter all I have to do is add a small heater or just keep the house warm, it also shifts enough air that I don't need to worry about an intake mate, honestly I'd give it some thought mate ya don't want to have to be buying extra fans when it heats up when ya could just buy one extraction fan and be done with it year round


good thinking wd i hadn't even thought of summer.....despite having smaller ports you could mount the fan outside the tent then squeeze the ducting in....not sure how the squeeze would effect air flow, but i cant imagine that much.....


i try and hand fans etc outside the tent inside i need room for buds....

i used to rest my fan ontop of the tent to make use of the hole at the top....works if you have a decent tent otherwise itll fall through......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

Going to be doing some breeding outside in the summer sun this year.....its either going to be dons slh x sc crossed with everything or hazemans lemon stomper....

either way i cant.wait to start popping my own beans and seeing what's what, i assuming that the slh x sc is a ten weeker...

in hoping crossing it to the stomper will bring it down to 8/9

then im crossing that to my kings kut.....and then again to my mystery lemon strain......

so all in all London lemon is on its way lol.....


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 17, 2014)

My lights are 6" lads, I use 6" ducting and just bought an 8" to 6" reducer for ny fan, it would be a bit quieter if I used 8" ducting but then I'd either have to change my lights or buy more reducers for them which isn't going to happen coz I don't need them, LEMON I'm in a 2.4 tent so hang my fan n filter inside, the fan n filter take up the back 1.2 bar and then the ducting runs around in a loop through my two lights and then out of the tent, been running it this way for years now without any probs, the only prob I can see running this way is if you were to use cheap hoods that aren't air tight, aslong as ya lights are sealed up properly there shouldn't be any probs. oh yeah I use power plant hoods and smoke test them before each run and have never needed to worry about air leakage so far so good


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

W Dragon said:


> My lights are 6" lads, I use 6" ducting and just bought an 8" to 6" reducer for ny fan, it would be a bit quieter if I used 8" ducting but then I'd either have to change my lights or buy more reducers for them which isn't going to happen coz I don't need them, LEMON I'm in a 2.4 tent so hang my fan n filter inside, the fan n filter take up the back 1.2 bar and then the ducting runs around in a loop through my two lights and then out of the tent, been running it this way for years now without any probs, the only prob I can see running this way is if you were to use cheap hoods that aren't air tight, aslong as ya lights are sealed up properly there shouldn't be any probs. oh yeah I use power plant hoods and smoke test them before each run and have never needed to worry about air leakage so far so good


ok cool ....just for bizzle he has used the word loop, but hes not referring to a closed loop system....

you could run your lights this way with ease....the way i was suggesting would need two fans, one for lights and one for tents.....however i belive it would be easyer for you to follow wds advice......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

4days into 12/12 dons creations are starting to stink, this very second i have no filter, instead i have opted to smoke big fat joints all day and night to cover up the smell...
so far so good lol.....

seriously though i just stood near outtake......fuck me in going nik if i don't get one soon
.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

Also thought id add how much i hate the first few weeks of flower it looks like nothings happening.....show me the money you slags......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I sort of get ya lems [email protected] aye I could do and then use the 6" and an intake I'm scared an 8" would fold the tent inside out lmao but Yeh I think that could be the best option....temp with both on was at 33° peak if I could get it down to 29 I'd be happy with that with 1200 like


overkill seems to work the best when it comes to growing lolk but saying that ive a 3x3 running 600w n just 2 intake vents open n my temps never pass 27 ish so maybe if u have a smaller 4' handy pop it in for one of ur intake n it might help b4 buying more stuff but if u dont have it handy go mad n get the 8' with a fan speed control...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/xvZF-yP_ceU?feature=player_detailpage


 u know u can disable metadata on ur phone n if u cant u can use a program to scrub the info like most of us do ( all should)... buuuut saying that i do understand your concerns n tbh if the really wanted to bust us they could easily find us via other means.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Case-4-part-Aluminium-Grinder-crystal-catcher-High-quality-/261312309281?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&var=&hash=item3cd76d6821

thinking bout getting the large one of them for me bd, i would never pay that sorta money for a grinder and yes i no lots dont like grinders but shorely as much thc or near enough sticks to ya fingers when picking it? ive always used grinders just them cheap plastic ones, but wanted a space case for yrs.

anyone got one?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

aint seen chedz about for a few days now, aint even got no cred to bell him where you at CUNTFACE???


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Case-4-part-Aluminium-Grinder-crystal-catcher-High-quality-/261312309281?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&var=&hash=item3cd76d6821
> 
> thinking bout getting the large one of them for me bd, i would never pay that sorta money for a grinder and yes i no lots dont like grinders but shorely as much thc or near enough sticks to ya fingers when picking it? ive always used grinders just them cheap plastic ones, but wanted a space case for yrs.
> 
> anyone got one?


yeah we have had a fair few over the years, current one is a dutch passion one that was from The Attitude, same thing happens with all of them, the kief mesh gets clogged up n ends up in the bin after less than a fortnight an leaves you with the other 3 parts which is just basically an oversized plastic grinder at the end of the day lol
have tried numerous methods to clean the mesh so it can be un clogged/re-used over the years but it still dont work

long story short-they are good but very rare you find one with a kief mesh that doesnt get clogged up, if you can find one that dont clog up then go for it


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah we have had a fair few over the years, current one is a dutch passion one that was from The Attitude, same thing happens with all of them, the kief mesh gets clogged up n ends up in the bin after less than a fortnight an leaves you with the other 3 parts which is just basically an oversized plastic grinder at the end of the day lol
> have tried numerous methods to clean the mesh so it can be un clogged/re-used over the years but it still dont work
> 
> long story short-they are good but very rare you find one with a kief mesh that doesnt get clogged up, if you can find one that dont clog up then go for it


the space-case is pretty much the best of the best i think sae 70quid for that grinder im thinking of i wouldnt pay it but as a prezzie i dont mind lol prob do like u say tho just the same as the cheaper versions n get clogged up lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

i think i prefer the titanium one tho still not shore weather or not to bother getting it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the space-case is pretty much the best of the best i think sae 70quid for that grinder im thinking of i wouldnt pay it but as a prezzie i dont mind lol prob do like u say tho just the same as the cheaper versions n get clogged up lol


at the end of the day regardless of manufacturer they all seem to have the same problem ive found so far....

1) they use the wrong size mesh for the kief catcher
2) the mesh they use the normally criss-cross so it makes a diamond pattern......problem with this is though that they bond the whole thing together so you cant clean between the 2 layers of mesh, if they did it so it could be taken apart an re-assembled multiple times would probably be ok but atm where it is all bonded together you have the chice of either destroy it to unclog it or not bother n just throw the kief catcher awa/dont use it


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

fuck it then mate dont think im gonna bother, i can make enough kief with just car sun screens as you know lol cheers for the info tho geezer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck it then mate dont think im gonna bother, i can make enough kief with just car sun screens as you know lol cheers for the info tho geezer.


yeah ive never managed to get more than a gram or 2 outta the kief catcher on one of those grinders before its fucked n has to be thrown away, probably get better consistent results with a sun screen lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Space-Case-4-part-Aluminium-Grinder-crystal-catcher-High-quality-/261312309281?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&var=&hash=item3cd76d6821
> 
> thinking bout getting the large one of them for me bd, i would never pay that sorta money for a grinder and yes i no lots dont like grinders but shorely as much thc or near enough sticks to ya fingers when picking it? ive always used grinders just them cheap plastic ones, but wanted a space case for yrs.
> 
> anyone got one?


Mate I got one just like it last week for £10 out ma local paki hardware shop, and it's a decent one as well from grass leaf, and so far so goo with the mesh it ain't clogging up, I've always used metal 4 part grinders and of the 3 I've had I've never found any of them particularly hard to clean.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

ive just wanted a space-case for ages pretty shore its bout the best make of grinder u can get??? just one of them things u wouldnt spend ya own money on tho lol well not me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

heres my current grinder mate. and a wee bag of blue cheese for the night


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> heres my current grinder mate. and a wee bag of blue cheese for the night
> 
> View attachment 3025838


looks nice mate and that 2g looks like more than 2g always dus in the pics tho.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> looks nice mate and that 2g looks like more than 2g always dus in the pics tho.



haha ur a shit judge of weight in pics mate, the bloody thing weighed in at 1.8 out the bag so wasnt even the full 2g, but it is top quality smoke so i cant complain too much,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah ive never managed to get more than a gram or 2 outta the kief catcher on one of those grinders before its fucked n has to be thrown away, probably get better consistent results with a sun screen lol



evening sae, i'll get they bubble bags posted at the end of the week when i get some cash mate kl, and u can jst send em back up when ur done with them after harvest. try doing a dry shake in the work bag u will get a decent amount of kief and easily with that. just freeze ur dry trim 1st as it works a lot better imo


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> haha ur a shit judge of weight in pics mate, the bloody thing weighed in at 1.8 out the bag so wasnt even the full 2g, but it is top quality smoke so i cant complain too much,


i am pretty shit when its pics im not too bad if i got the bud to hand, me sis is even worse lol she was telling me that sample was at least 3g lolol n chedz sent me a little bit of fingy she said prob 2g i fucking wished fair play to him for even saving it for me but would have been 0.3 at most.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;5rKETOKAO0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKETOKAO0A[/video]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

i may as well just post the link to the whole show rather than annoying u all with individual songs, if any of u got some spare time when ur baked give it a watch guaranteed a few laughs

[video=youtube;Mjq_Bn-zVLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjq_Bn-zVLs[/video]


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

u get that email gboy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u get that email gboy?


yeah ive just replied m8


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah ive just replied m8


fucking dead in here tonight hay mate, do u watch walking dead? wicked show but this second half of this season has been shite, think ill bore meself some more with the latest episode then watch ufc 171, that ronder rousey or however u spelt it i think im in love lolol she could leglock me any day lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> heres my current grinder mate. and a wee bag of blue cheese for the night
> 
> View attachment 3025838


 u always get some tasty looking smoke mate,shame ur grinders gay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah its getting worse in here aint it mate, never watched walking dead myself, ive not really watched any good series since breaking bad finished. i have to admit i am quite enjoying the Arrow on sky 1 but its still nt the best lol,

 hell yeah she can leglock my head anyday of the week, not seen her fight yet so will need to watch out for her in the ufc from now on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> i may as well just post the link to the whole show rather than annoying u all with individual songs, if any of u got some spare time when ur baked give it a watch guaranteed a few laughs
> 
> [video=youtube;Mjq_Bn-zVLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjq_Bn-zVLs[/video]


ever watch getting doug with high? its on youtube shits funny as fuck.its that lad that did super high me. he gets super high on cam with famous ppl...funny stuff.

@ rambo love the walking dead n shit went down hill after the first season...im a MASSIVE zombie movie fan...heck, i even like white zombie lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> u always get some tasty looking smoke mate,shame ur grinders gay


oi leave my grinder alone its just confused u homophobe bomber cunt lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yeah its getting worse in here aint it mate, never watched walking dead myself, ive not really watched any good series since breaking bad finished. i have to admit i am quite enjoying the Arrow on sky 1 but its still nt the best lol,
> 
> View attachment 3025901 hell yeah she can leglock my head anyday of the week, not seen her fight yet so will need to watch out for her in the ufc from now on.



she is fucking wicked i been watching ufc since the start n shes one shit hot fighter, n fit as fuck but can ya imagine if you shot ya bolt abit quick n she didnt get hers n got ya in a armbar as punishment lmao

walking dead,boardwalk empire,the wire,sons of anarchy,sopranos,24,weeds to name a few all well worth a watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

hannibal is pretty sweet think hydro mentioned it the last day n so i gave it a watch,very good.arrested developments sweet but u have to watch maybe the first series before judging n youll be hooked!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> oi leave my grinder alone its just confused u homophobe bomber cunt lmao


that re3minded me of time gentlemen please another great series. shit ever watch jeeves n wooster? FUCKING GENIOUS!and anything narrated by sir david attenborough ( up there with sir patrick moore)


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

true blood i like that too sookie could deffo have a sucky anytime lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> she is fucking wicked i been watching ufc since the start n shes one shit hot fighter, n fit as fuck but can ya imagine if you shot ya bolt abit quick n she didnt get hers n got ya in a armbar as punishment lmao
> 
> walking dead,boardwalk empire,the wire,sons of anarchy,sopranos,24,weeds to name a few all well worth a watch.


ive seen weeds, sopranos and 24 out of that list i'll have a look at the others and see what i think, could do with some decent watch for when im stuck at hme when the kids are at school all day.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

another good series for u to check out is, The Shield, it used to be on channel 5 years ago, ive got the boxset of all seasons and its a wicked watch if u got the all back to back


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> true blood i like that too sookie could deffo have a sucky anytime lmao


the 1st 2 seasons were gd on tru blood then i got fed up with it and never really watched it again, 

do we have any Dr who fans in the thread? or am i the only one that'll admit it lol what u all think of this new peter capaldi doctor?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the 1st 2 seasons were gd on tru blood then i got fed up with it and never really watched it again,
> 
> do we have any Dr who fans in the thread? or am i the only one that'll admit it lol what u all think of this new peter capaldi doctor?


speak to dragon u pair of saddos lolol fucking dr who lololol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> another good series for u to check out is, The Shield, it used to be on channel 5 years ago, ive got the boxset of all seasons and its a wicked watch if u got the all back to back


im gonna d/l that i watched the first couple of eps yrs ago, your like the wire if you liked that. 

the wire is top of most the best tv show listings.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

lmao i knew i was gonna get pelted for saying that, 

ur prob just pissed cos u never got a sonic screwdriver toy as a kid lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lmao i knew i was gonna get pelted for saying that,
> 
> ur prob just pissed cos u never got a sonic screwdriver toy as a kid lol


i dont even know what one is???

only sonic i know is a hedgehog lol great game that was back in the day.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im gonna d/l that i watched the first couple of eps yrs ago, your like the wire if you liked that.
> 
> the wire is top of most the best tv show listings.



another one u might like is, The prisoner, its a remake of an old series from decades ago, got that actor joe cavziel who played jesus in the passion of the christ and also sir ian mckellen


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> another one u might like is, The prisoner, its a remake of an old series from decades ago, got that actor joe cavziel who played jesus in the passion of the christ and also sir ian mckellen



im always on the hunt for something good to watch i dont really watch much tele just the shit i d/l i do like abit of pawnstars tho n hardcore pawn, i was reading up about pawnstars the other day they now make millions of just there t-shirts n shit connected to the show, n that chumlee acts a div but the fucker is minted....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2014)

never got into dr who im more of a red dwarf kinda guy when it came to english scifi


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> never got into dr who im more of a red dwarf kinda guy when it came to english scifi


Red dwarf was fucking awesome


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im always on the hunt for something good to watch i dont really watch much tele just the shit i d/l i do like abit of pawnstars tho n hardcore pawn, i was reading up about pawnstars the other day they now make millions of just there t-shirts n shit connected to the show, n that chumlee acts a div but the fucker is minted....


Yeah cant beat a bit of pawn stars, if u like that watch Counting cars, its the guy danny that checks the pawn guys cars own show.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> never got into dr who im more of a red dwarf kinda guy when it came to english scifi


dont ya like games of thrones relax?



Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah cant beat a bit of pawn stars, if u like that watch Counting cars, its the guy danny that checks the pawn guys cars own show.


yeah i seen it mate, but i dont like him much comes across as abit of a dickhead imo pimp my ride use to be a good watch for car programmes.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

oh and red dwarf was shit too lol i dont really like any comedy's im far too much of miserable cunt for comedy lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

I fukin hate comedys more than I hate st paddys day....fukin cunts....lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Just downloaded the 1st season of walking dead now so gonna give it a watch and see if its any good.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> heres my current grinder mate. and a wee bag of blue cheese for the night
> 
> View attachment 3025838


hahah cleanest grinder in the world....i fucking hate them metal grinders, the bud just don't come out right....

i just stick to the plastic grass leaf ones, my ex grinder pinky (neon pink) was thrown to me hit a wall and smashed...

my current grinder orangey (neon orange) is battered as fuck .....my mates one blacky (you should get it by now) the top has cracked in half and being held together with tape.....

i sit at home doing the Marnie thing whilst making joints blindfolded (this is one of my many party tricks, im also ok at abit of magic)....i reapeat over and over.....this is my grinder.....
there are many like it, but this one is mine. My grinder is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I master my life. My grinder, without me, is useless. Without my grinder, I am useless. I must twist my grinder true. I must roll quicker than any enemy who is trying to outsmoke me. I must blaze him before he blazes me. I will... My grinder and myself know that what counts in this war is not the flames we light, the pull of our toke, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. We will hit... My grinder is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weakness, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its grooves and its teeth. I will keep my kief catcher clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other. We will.... Before God I swear this creed. My grinder and myself are the defenders of my marijuana. We are the masters of our marijuana. We are the saviors of my life. So be it, until victory is ours.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> oh and red dwarf was shit too lol i dont really like any comedy's im far too much of miserable cunt for comedy lol


loool fuck red dawarf load of shit....aint even a fuckin pair of tits in it.....i hated comedy till i saw micky flanaggin and the Scottish geezer who hates everyone


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just downloaded the 1st season of walking dead now so gonna give it a watch and see if its any good.


its a fucking good watch mate, im just d/l the first season of the shield, u not seen weeds?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its a fucking good watch mate, im just d/l the first season of the shield, u not seen weeds?


first two seasons of weeds were good...then it all got abit fucked up....a grow under a cheese shop seems like a good idea lol......id fuck that bird n all...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahah cleanest grinder in the world....i fucking hate them metal grinders, the bud just don't come out right....
> 
> i just stick to the plastic grass leaf ones, my ex grinder pinky (neon pink) was thrown to me hit a wall and smashed...
> 
> ...







I use one of these to chop my dope


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> first two seasons of weeds were good...then it all got abit fucked up....a grow under a cheese shop seems like a good idea lol......id fuck that bird n all...


think there was 7 in the end lem yeah it did get all abit fucked up but well worth a watch, u not seen breaking bad???


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I use one of these to chop my dope


that youtube vid where them blokes are fucking around with them funky knifes that u put up ages ago was quality, especially when the silly cunt gets his hand chopped off lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahah cleanest grinder in the world....i fucking hate them metal grinders, the bud just don't come out right....
> 
> i just stick to the plastic grass leaf ones, my ex grinder pinky (neon pink) was thrown to me hit a wall and smashed...
> 
> ...


Lol going full metal grinder on it are ya lmao.

my last aluminum grinder the wife got me when we got together 9 years ago from wellcoolstuff.com, never needed another one till it was forcefully taken a few weeks ago, and that one in the pic was scraped earlier today before I got a bag cos I needed a smoke this morning lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its a fucking good watch mate, im just d/l the first season of the shield, u not seen weeds?


Yeah seen it all mate, like lem said was good till they went off the whole weed theme as a main storyline after season 2


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

oh yeah katana fun....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaVkf54ias


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

no one ever had a space-case grinder then??? ive seen n used many of the kief catchers etc but im talking bout a space-case one???

@gboy i just rewatched all of breaking bad start to finish best show ever made imo, better call saul is spose to be out soon a spin off, i even got a few breaking bad t-shirts lolol a los pollos hermanes one, a better call saul one n another.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah katana fun....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaVkf54ias


that looked abit rough hay lolol 

hows ya day been mate, sounded like you had a good start you was a happy soul in this mornings post lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

oh yeah man havin good days got a crop coming the exos getting fat, u mate?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2014)

oh yeah this mornings post just remembered it....ha ha jus havin a little running joke with our mate jus messin I coulnt give a fuk tbh


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah man havin good days got a crop coming the exos getting fat, u mate?


yeah not too bad mate, kids are ill so been busy nothing serious mind but when they that young you know how it is, got a shitload of birthdays coming up me boy n me niece both born same day as me so im well forgotten lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah this mornings post just remembered it....ha ha jus havin a little running joke with our mate jus messin I coulnt give a fuk tbh


lmfao...........


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no one ever had a space-case grinder then??? ive seen n used many of the kief catchers etc but im talking bout a space-case one???
> 
> @gboy i just rewatched all of breaking bad start to finish best show ever made imo, better call saul is spose to be out soon a spin off, i even got a few breaking bad t-shirts lolol a los pollos hermanes one, a better call saul one n another.


hmmm i may look into breaking bad .

n naw never a space case one....but if your guna spend £70 on a grinder idd spend the extra and engrave n gold plate it why not......lol

full metal grinder.....hahaha lol

so how good are you with a sword zedd.....i got one if them blunt katana sets.....and why swords??


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmm i may look into breaking bad .
> 
> n naw never a space case one....but if your guna spend £70 on a grinder idd spend the extra and engrave n gold plate it why not......lol
> 
> ...


i wouldnt fancy a go at zedd anyday let alone with swords mate, i would predict lots of stitches n not for him lol yeah u gotta give breaking bad a go lem, its bout a chem teacher who gets cancer so decides to start to cook n sell meth but just gets deeeeeeeep lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

night all im offski..........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

£2.99 plastic.grinder off the paki market jobs a gooden like got a kief collector and all that  well for a non drinker I'm typing this after 6 pints and 5 Sambuca blacks whole smoking a joint......yesh I'm fooked lol can't beat working away its like a holiday lol....gonna get some pics of Stine hendge 2 morra


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> £2.99 plastic.grinder off the paki market jobs a gooden like got a kief collector and all that  well for a non drinker I'm typing this after 6 pints and 5 Sambuca blacks whole smoking a joint......yesh I'm fooked lol can't beat working away its like a holiday lol....gonna get some pics of Stine hendge 2 morra


u no you wont a line now lolol

enjoy ya lucky git.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes lmao a.lime.would.be good now as I've already shoved my fingers down my throat Lmao I'm not a drinker I'm fucked mate this joint is spinning me out but I gotta finish it hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 17, 2014)

Nan night bizzle out I'm fooked proper light weight


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nan night bizzle out I'm fooked proper light weight


6 pints 5 shots n a joint aint no lightweight to most but in the uk thread yeah u fucking lightweight lmao night mate.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmm i may look into breaking bad .
> 
> n naw never a space case one....but if your guna spend £70 on a grinder idd spend the extra and engrave n gold plate it why not......lol
> 
> ...


better than this fat fuck, evry cut this bloke makes I can do backhand from a draw ie single handed, I can also do horizontal jump cuts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH_oLEllyvg why a sword.....well you either want one or you don't, the katana is the most effective cutting weapon so why have any other, I can shave with mine btw its a 1.5 kg razor blade


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

anyone catch waLKing dead yesterday?? sn 4 ep 14? fucking rough episode, even i got upset waching it so SAMBO, make sure u got the kleenex if u watch it ya soppy bollox


oh shurrup zedd, fuking ninja now are we? bahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

i'm a dab hand with a bowie. throwing or stand up. auto sentence for carrying... fuck that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm a dab hand with a bowie. throwing or stand up. auto sentence for carrying... fuck that.


yeh i think its mandatory 2 yrs now? i used o be able to do twin nunchucks, got the scars on my dome too lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

aye something like that or 5 i dunno they overturned that and a few other things a while back. nun chucks are a real hard thing to pick up. takes hours to get good. same with the basilong, need a blunted one to practise with or you'll be fingerless in 5 mins.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> better than this fat fuck, evry cut this bloke makes I can do backhand from a draw ie single handed, I can also do horizontal jump cuts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH_oLEllyvg why a sword.....well you either want one or you don't, the katana is the most effective cutting weapon so why have any other, I can shave with mine btw its a 1.5 kg razor blade


before i found weed i was dedicated to martail arts, and i mean 6days a week all day every day dedicated......so i have allot of respect for peoples in these fields.....

if i remember right they cut the steel blade in half and fold it over on itself like a 1000 times to create the Sharpe edge which in sure is the sharpest blade in the world??

morning shit stabbers....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye something like that or 5 i dunno they overturned that and a few other things a while back. nun chucks are a real hard thing to pick up. takes hours to get good. same with the basilong, need a blunted one to practise with or you'll be fingerless in 5 mins.


yeh cracked my skull a few times, nothing superglue dident stick bak together, only got into em coz a pal had sum, hes wikid on em, lol funny when he ko's himself like, LMAO


watcha doin then don? im chilling watching fast n loud since its bak on,, 

thinkin ima have to throw a towel over the purp, just too fucking big man,,,, other need to catch up big time went and looseneed all the rootball since they wer soo rootbound after being in party cups for 12 weeks.. i think i dont the right thing, lol,, dint break no roots neither


lemon, coz japanese steel isent the best yes your right they fold it thousends of times and hammer it down, therfore making the best "japanese" steel, (kill bill)....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> , its bout a chem teacher who gets cancer so decides to start to cook n sell meth but just gets deeeeeeeep lol


sounds good man.....ill check it out tonite but it does beg the q... 

you got 3months to live.....how u spending it .....???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

packing for a works exhibition. all day on my feet wed through to saturday afternoon then dismantling an exhibition stand packing the fucker up and getting a 4 hour train home. 

I've got enough drugs to fettle a small rhino to take with me though and the hotel has a gym, pool n sauna.

well big bongo then a pile of ironing woooo fuckedy hoo. least i'm working from home


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh cracked my skull a few times, nothing superglue dident stick bak together, only got into em coz a pal had sum, hes wikid on em, lol funny when he ko's himself like, LMAO
> 
> 
> watcha doin then don? im chilling watching fast n loud since its bak on,,
> ...


i still want a real one there the bollox the blunt fake ones im swinging around my head now pretending to be black mamba....aint cutting it....i just caught myself in the mirror now im also thinking the yellow lycra suit looks better on her then it does me....looool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> packing for a works exhibition. all day on my feet wed through to saturday afternoon then dismantling an exhibition stand packing the fucker up and getting a 4 hour train home.
> 
> I've got enough drugs to fettle a small rhino to take with me though and the hotel has a gym, pool n sauna.
> 
> well big bongo then a pile of ironing woooo fuckedy hoo. least i'm working from home


lol work expo's fucking gre\t arent they? u cummin down here? well wen i say down here ur north to me,,, dunno if u know wer i am, but im ther, lol



Lemon king said:


> i still want a real one there the bollox the blunt fake ones im swinging around my head now pretending to be black mamba....aint cutting it....i just caught myself in the mirror now im also thinking the yellow lycra suit looks better on her then it does me....looool


can imagine u been the dude out of that film kickass, lmao and yeh go real or go home!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2014)

The best steel in the world does and all ways has come from Sheffield, England.

Just saying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol work expo's fucking gre\t arent they? u cummin down here? well wen i say down here ur north to me,,, dunno if u know wer i am, but im ther, lol


off to brum man. not that i'll see any of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> off to brum man. not that i'll see any of it.


Stop off at Leeds on the way back Don and come for a pint with Yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2014)

Zeddd is that Bertrand Russell in your avi?


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zeddd is that Bertrand Russell in your avi?


Did you see the QI episode about 'Degree's of Separation'???
_ Stephen once met the broadcaster Alistair Cook. Cook told Stephen to shake his hand, which he did, and Cook said: "You're shaking the hand of someone who shook the hand of Bertrand Russell, the philosopher." Stephen said it was amazing, but Cook replied: "Oh, no, no, that's no strange. What's strange is that Bertrand Russell's aunt danced with Napoleon." So Stephen had shaken hands with someone, who shook hands with someone, who shook hands with Napoleon. The panel then decide to shake hands with each other, passing on their own famous handshakes. So, Danny shakes Sarah, passing on the handshake of John Lennon; Sarah shakes Stephen, passing on the handshake of Louie Spence; Stephen shakes with Alan, passing on the handshake of River Phoenix; Alan shakes hands with Phill, passing on the handshake of Jennifer Lopez; lastly Phill returns to Alan, passing on the handshake of Alan himself.
_
Nice to think that every hand you shake may connect you to such giants of history.
I shook hands with Prince Charles - instantly connecting me to all the Royals back to Henry VIII, Richard III, Henry V, Edward III......


----------



## The Herbinator (Mar 18, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> Nice to think that every hand you shake may connect you to such giants of history.



Not nice to think about what you're connecting to if they went to the loo and didn't wash their hands just before you meet them!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zeddd is that Bertrand Russell in your avi?


fuk me no not that degenerate, its another degenerate William s burroughs, and yeah Sheffield steel is excellent, but the cutting edge of a katana needs a highly crystalline structure ...martentite which is created in the manufacture of the core of the blade...this is sandwiched in softer steel which give flexibility so its the combo plus the angle of the blade that makes it so effective....goes strait thru a car door too like it was cardboard


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

archery season starting too, got a cf recurve 45 lb bow........shoot from 50 metres, anyone tried it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stop off at Leeds on the way back Don and come for a pint with Yorkie.


am on the train lad and i'll be cream crackered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

welcome to the uk thread, you'll fit in well


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> archery season starting too, got a cf recurve 45 lb bow........shoot from 50 metres, anyone tried it?


sounds good have you hunted anything with it????


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

After much reasearch in now switching to flova nova grow and bloom.....

part organic dwc, and i can use it in the dirt garden as well......

what are you all using to veg....

a 125w cfl doesn't penetrate well enough to encourage lower node growth and growth is slow....the 400w needs extraction...is there a medium option in missing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

250 cfl. it's fucking huge though


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 250 cfl. it's fucking huge though


what's the penetration saying though.....i cant be dealing with 3" from bulb.....

i norm veg under a 600huni dual spec but this is costly24/7


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

Is asanip a real person?

if so keep them adds Cumming man, some how a woman squirting between every comment makes for a better uk thread lol......she does have great tits...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what's the penetration saying though.....i cant be dealing with 3" from bulb.....
> 
> i norm veg under a 600huni dual spec but this is costly24/7


grow more. you won't like stepping down in power, the growth is slower. anyway get a fucking filter first you crackpot


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> grow more. you won't like stepping down in power, the growth is slower. anyway get a fucking filter first you crackpot


hahaha in on it.....i got that fan from rimmer, i think it used to be ghbs, it seems fine still strong on the suction....but not 100% in wondering if a bigger filter would be better .....

can i get away with the cheapo filter this run and just go dear next run.....

and anyone seen cheap digi ballasts....???


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

AnsaNip said:


> last time i tried this i ended up in a & e......fucking false advertising loool


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

fair play at least this spam has some porn lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

dont get a cheap digi the interference they can put out can get ya caught. and u can get a decent buddha filter for like 30 qwid just make sure the suction rating matces the extractor or ull be pulling to much air ro fast or too little and overheat


if yman dont want mine il.have a 600 digi for sale

http://www.expressandstar.com/news/2014/03/11/eleven-hydroponic-shop-workers-sentenced-in-west-midlands-first/

WOEW


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sounds good have you hunted anything with it????


no don't hunt these days cept I do shoot rats, killed a fully grown pig with a knife once, took too fukin long to die, those cunts are tough bastards stabbing them several times in the heart doesn't seem to bother them much


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont get a cheap digi the interference they can put out can get ya caught. and u can get a decent buddha filter for like 30 qwid just make sure the suction rating matces the extractor or ull be pulling to much air ro fast or too little and overheat
> 
> 
> if yman dont want mine il.have a 600 digi for sale
> ...


yea man looks good my plastic ballast is 3years old....must be near death...im skint till jsa in two weeks pm me what ya want for it and will get our business on!!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no don't hunt these days cept I do shoot rats, killed a fully grown pig with a knife once, took too fukin long to die, those cunts are tough bastards stabbing them several times in the heart doesn't seem to bother them much


ive seen a fully grown pig in London fields farm.....there big.....to even get to the heart must be a mission.....i feel the people on the wild vibe id love to go hardcore and live of the land....just cant will myself to shit in a hole!!!!

lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no don't hunt these days cept I do shoot rats, killed a fully grown pig with a knife once, took too fukin long to die, those cunts are tough bastards stabbing them several times in the heart doesn't seem to bother them much



hunting is cool big game hunting anyway, big business too in certain parts of the world.



ive shot one of theses before, n tried for hours n hour to shoot blue monkeys n baboons crafty fuckers tho them.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hunting is cool big game hunting anyway, big business too in certain parts of the world.


deffo not for me that one mate but yeah its big money to pop an elephant or rhino mus be a black market in it


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> deffo not for me that one mate but yeah its big money to pop an elephant or rhino mus be a black market in it


i dunno now but it use to be one of the only ''legal'' ways to get rhino horns out of SA

bout 25k to shoot a rhino


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea man looks good my plastic ballast is 3years old....must be near death...im skint till jsa in two weeks pm me what ya want for it and will get our business on!!


i gotta wait for yman first and i dont want cash for it pal, cash dont interest me tbh



zeddd said:


> deffo not for me that one mate but yeah its big money to pop an elephant or rhino mus be a black market in it


 fuk that killing/hunting animals n shit,,, not got it in me,


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2014)

fucking thread is fucked again ffs


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26637296

could start getting interesting now, rushkies attacked n killed a few in crimea


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26637296
> 
> could start getting interesting now, rushkies attacked n killed a few in crimea


shouldnt fuk with the russions, ther nuclear man,,.... eeeeek. an that president of thers, is a fucking numpty rambo wannabe


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> oh and red dwarf was shit too lol i dont really like any comedy's im far too much of miserable cunt for comedy lol


you didnt like red dwarf? what kinda fucking weirdo are you!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I fukin hate comedys more than I hate st paddys day....fukin cunts....lol


lmao had to slide that one in there eh? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> loool fuck red dawarf load of shit....aint even a fuckin pair of tits in it.....i hated comedy till i saw micky flanaggin and the Scottish geezer who hates everyone


 this is a very funny one 
http://www.letmewatchthis.at/movies/view/watch-2529307-The-Guard its about an irish guard sooo fucking funny propper flick!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shouldnt fuk with the russions, ther nuclear man,,.... eeeeek. an that president of thers, is a fucking numpty rambo wannabe


  lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

fuck im bored.........

32 in a few wks think ive finally become to old for gaming lol got assassins creed black flag, deadisland riptide,armma 3, dead rising 2,nbk14,outlast,saints row 5,metro lastlight,fm 2014,pro evo 2014,hitman absolutions,cod ghosts,company of heros 2,payday the heist,batman origins,tomb raider,south park stick of truth all on the lappy n carnt be arsed to play any of em lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck im bored.........
> 
> 32 in a few wks think ive finally become to old for gaming lol got assassins creed black flag, deadisland riptide,armma 3, dead rising 2,nbk14,outlast,saints row 5,metro lastlight,fm 2014,pro evo 2014,hitman absolutions,cod ghosts,company of heros 2,payday the heist,batman origins,tomb raider,south park stick of truth all on the lappy n carnt be arsed to play any of em lol


 

I JUST GOT THEIF AND NEW METAL GEAR SOLID FOR MY PS3, yeh got southprk too lol mad that one, im bored too man, go watch som rough porn or summink


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

i didnt like that thief i d/l it last week n deleted it pretty quick, think im gonna watch ep 14 of walking dead after you said it was a gripper, this second half of the season has been boring as fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i didnt like that thief i d/l it last week n deleted it pretty quick, think im gonna watch ep 14 of walking dead after you said it was a gripper, this second half of the season has been boring as fuck


its a chilled episode mate much of the same, but if u dont get upset your a heartless CUNT! no shit,,,, only 2 more eps left,,,, end of season, fast n loud is bak on witch is mint!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its a chilled episode mate much of the same, but if u dont get upset your a heartless CUNT! no shit,,,, only 2 more eps left,,,, end of season, fast n loud is bak on witch is mint!


has been a poor second half of this season i think it only has a season left in it at most, whats fast n loud? might have a look at that true detective too, just d/l lost all 6 season i gave up at season 4 yrs ago was just too lost lol but gonna have a crack at that again, not long rewatched all of breaking bad and also prison break.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> has been a poor second half of this season i think it only has a season left in it at most, whats fast n loud? might have a look at that true detective too, just d/l lost all 6 season i gave up at season 4 yrs ago was just too lost lol but gonna have a crack at that again, not long rewatched all of breaking bad and also prison break.


RIGHT SOME GOOD SERIES TO W\TCH

street outlaws(usa street drag racing (illigal) real good 2 seasons
fast n loud, pissed up gas heads own a garage and buy cars and flip em, loose and win, eitehrway they love ther beer lmao,, real good,, 4 seasons.

the blacklist
the following
bering sea gold
gold rush
ice cold gold was orite too


old stuff

oz
24 (SEAOSN 9 THIS YR)
sopranos
4400
obviously spartacus


just incase u never seen none


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

theres a gonna be a new season of 24?????

dont like the gold programmes, av watched all of sopranos didnt like spartacus, gave up season 4 of oz, might av a look at the following n 4400 tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

YEH NEW SEASON THIS YR OF 24, HOPE ITS GOOD, fucking caos lock

so yeh got that new metal gear solid game,, looks good,




































thers sum pics of my tent atm, they wer put under what the lad thought was blue spe wen they first landed, turned out to be a sonT and have been in party cups for 12 weeks so wer major rootbound, in bigger pots now dunno how im gunna hold the purp bak see the size of her

u think the leaves like they are on the livers and exo are due to rootbound and lack of blue when youn ?and will sort out?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

party cups for 12 weeks................lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

bin them ice...every one ....they are all fuked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bin them ice...every one ....they are all fuked


yeh even the huge one to the right yeh?
lol

no they wer in party cups to stop them growing as i knew they had to be stored for 10+weeks, the lad who had them was a relative noob,, well total to be honest first grow, his livers have ome bak round now, but yeh

anwyays
they wer being stored at first before we got the blue spec cfl they wer in his main box thing and he thought they wer under a MH and in factw as a sonT lol hence the spindlness, theyl come bak im just a inpatient cunt,

and what woudl u know? u only ran clone only since u been on here? so your experiance is limited with them

#also if me and sambo can talk decently after everything,, then considering,, stop the trolling pal,, i told u before ive had enough and unlike most im of my word, so lets leave it ther eh?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bin them ice...every one ....they are all fuked


i would have to agree lol but constant arguing in the thread aint good for neone or good for business.......


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh even the huge one to the right yeh?
> lol
> 
> no they wer in party cups to stop them growing as i knew they had to be stored for 10+weeks, the lad who had them was a relative noob,, well total to be honest first grow, his livers have ome bak round now, but yeh
> ...


ahahhhahaahahahaahha...cough ahahahahahaah yeah ur rite man ...grow em out ahahahaaahahhah, but please post weekly pics so we can see how the little fellas are slowly dying


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh even the huge one to the right yeh?
> lol
> 
> no they wer in party cups to stop them growing as i knew they had to be stored for 10+weeks, the lad who had them was a relative noob,, well total to be honest first grow, his livers have ome bak round now, but yeh
> ...


ice im not arguing but zedd since I gifted him the clone onlys has grown em better than anyone ive tasted in 5yr + and ice you said shit bout zedd that just aint so easy to forgive.

that is all lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

and the huge one to the right........wtf u gonna do with it in that space smsl


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

oh common this is all fun and games, were all mates I am literally bent double laughing about this hope u r 2


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh common this is all fun and games, were all mates I am literally bent double laughing about this hope u r 2


im laughing bout nuffing mate this is a public forum i certainly aint myself in a public forum.....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2014)

Bin everything in there & let ya kids use it as a Wendy house !


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Bin everything in there & let ya kids use it as a Wendy house !


had meself another pork-wich for lunch today fuck i wish i could fairy u one mate u would love it lolool

n wheres my sample wanker lolololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 18, 2014)

U bitches still at it in here lol, fuck it I've got a Q I blue cheese and Half way thru the 2nd series of walking dead after blazing thru the 1st season last night, off to finish this series now tonight, Later fuckers


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2014)

I've grown mold that looks better !


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U bitches still at it in here lol, fuck it I've got a Q I blue cheese and Half way thru the 2nd series of walking dead after blazing thru the 1st season last night, off to finish this series now tonight, Later fuckers



u like the walking dead then mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u like the walking dead then mate?


Yeah it's been pretty good so far, watched te 1st full series last night was up till 4am watching it and I'm already on episode 9 of season 2 today.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> had meself another pork-wich for lunch today fuck i wish i could fairy u one mate u would love it lolool
> 
> n wheres my sample wanker lolololol


Didn't think there was any point sending the likes of u & Z a sample of something you have prob grown & smoked much better than I produce, I just started seeds off that I had off Robbie , will send sample of them to ya, hazelope x stinkbomb & bmf ? Ask him what that is. Ide fuck up on package anyway & get u fucked !, so it will be in kilner jar .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2014)

Did make some stroke enduceing ghee & some iso hash , spread in a j mashes u nicely .


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Didn't think there was any point sending the likes of u & Z a sample of something you have prob grown & smoked much better than I produce, I just started seeds off that I had off Robbie , will send sample of them to ya, hazelope x stinkbomb & bmf ? Ask him what that is. Ide fuck up on package anyway & get u fucked !, so it will be in kilner jar .



i was only messing mate i dont want no sample fuck id rather one less death in your hometown cause u got a smoke lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Didn't think there was any point sending the likes of u & Z a sample of something you have prob grown & smoked much better than I produce, I just started seeds off that I had off Robbie , will send sample of them to ya, hazelope x stinkbomb & bmf ? Ask him what that is. Ide fuck up on package anyway & get u fucked !, so it will be in kilner jar .


how ya doin baz I got some exo buds at 8.5 weeks, cunt of a plant to get big on biobizz alone dunno how Rambo managed such a dence crop with it so I know u had probs too right? I can only get em fat when I use tea


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2014)

sorry for the old pic but most exo n ive never let her go more than 8wks lololol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

they seem to like those tall sq pots if they had a short veg, 11 litre by the looks? the main cola gets taller in them cf the smart pots


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they seem to like those tall sq pots if they had a short veg, 11 litre by the looks? the main cola gets taller in them cf the smart pots


fuck knows mate i dont get how people have trouble growing the exo tbh its the easiest plant i ever grown.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck knows mate i dont get how people have trouble growing the exo tbh its the easiest plant i ever grown.


I found it difficult cos I couldnt believe how it feeds and vegged too long, now if I long veg one its in a 30 l smart pot with supersoil and the roots are fully established b4 flip...then I get the mr whippy buds


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

the livers I found easy as it seems to grow itseld and behave normally, got a 10.5 week purple tinged one that ive jus tpulled


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the livers I found easy as it seems to grow itseld and behave normally, got a 10.5 week purple tinged one that ive jus tpulled



thats why they also call livers/blues cause it can get them colors...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

its got quite a bluey green colour in veg compared to others too


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2014)

gotta hit the sack ......... laters


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gotta hit the sack ......... laters


me too mate laterz


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i was only messing mate i dont want no sample fuck id rather one less death in your hometown cause u got a smoke lolol


Lmao, there's a bridge near me , only been up 3 years, 2 swingers already ! Z, my exo after 2 week jar smells & tastes wonderful, but only got 1& half oz per plant there abouts, didn't trim enough of bottom neither, v cheezy !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh even the huge one to the right yeh?
> lol
> 
> no they wer in party cups to stop them growing as i knew they had to be stored for 10+weeks, the lad who had them was a relative noob,, well total to be honest first grow, his livers have ome bak round now, but yeh
> ...


 mate hes purly pisstaking lol...just be happy ur dixk doesnt get that limp lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

another beautiful morning in sunny Hampshire, just given the liver 24 hrs darkness as an experiment cut it and hung, no trimming at all just the fan leaves off, shell get dry trimmed in 5 days by the look, and ice havin a bit of banter is not trolling mate.....as you know....enuf said


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

the geeza in my avi is chief ber ....his 400 strong tribe have to show him respect by sucking his cock


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

fucking dieing here, why did i buy a whole bot..............


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking dieing here, why did i buy a whole bot..............


trick is to save a shot for the morning or a q of the bottle n shoot it back. problem solved


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> trick is to save a shot for the morning or a q of the bottle n shoot it back. problem solved


arrrrrggggghhh leave it out mate the thought of more vods just makes me wana spew again lol just caught the posty tho sweeeeeet,


----------



## R[email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> arrrrrggggghhh leave it out mate the thought of more vods just makes me wana spew again lol just caught the posty tho sweeeeeet,


haha nah man, light a cig cuhg it down take a drag happy days... suppose the package will help, best comedown cure that didnt involve taking more has to be pot, lots of pot n day time tv..like the jeremy kyle show... 2 of the worst places i came down in was from ex in school...nasty n coming back from belgium in the airport after taking speed for god knows how long, was never so paranoid n sweaty in all my life lol ... good times


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> arrrrrggggghhh leave it out mate the thought of more vods just makes me wana spew again lol just caught the posty tho sweeeeeet,


Mine or one of the other 100 parcels u got comin this week lol

just rememberd it can't be mine lol, mines is miles away from u ain't it


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Mine or one of the other 100 parcels u got comin this week lol
> 
> just rememberd it can't be mine lol, mines is miles away from u ain't it


it was yours mate and i think you also need adding to the pro packacking list that fucker just took knifes,scissors, tens min and teeth to open lol smells lovely tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was yours mate and i think you also need adding to the pro packacking list that fucker just took knifes,scissors, tens min and teeth to open lol smells lovely tho


Lol, I told u m8, send as you'd like to recieve, and if you've no smelly proof bags then that means wrapped to within an inch of its life lol. Smells good but I don't think they got the flavour they should but still some nice bud u got ther


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, I told u m8, send as you'd like to recieve, and if you've no smelly proof bags then that means wrapped to within an inch of its life lol. Smells good but I don't think they got the flavour they should but still some nice bud u got ther


that could have got held up in the post a week+ n never smelt, exactly send how you would want to receive, i aint tried it yet but ther stinks deffo there mg.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


defo savable man.....in this pik looks like you have some lower nodes / side branches

chop above the last set of good side branches to leave you with them 4 tops that are off equal height....get me??

the hole top part is a waste with no side branching.

as your removing over 50% of the plant in one go itll stunt for 2days....

the new much smaller plant will benifit from having the root mass of the bigger plant...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that could have got held up in the post a week+ n never smelt, exactly send how you would want to receive, i aint tried it yet but ther stinks deffo there mg.


share the fucking wealth ghb ya greedy slag loool....

zedd you considers using advanced nutes powderd tea mix???


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> share the fucking wealth ghb ya greedy slag loool....
> 
> zedd you considers using advanced nutes powderd tea mix???



ghb??? he in thailand fucking ladyboys.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that could have got held up in the post a week+ n never smelt, exactly send how you would want to receive, i aint tried it yet but ther stinks deffo there mg.


It was lying wrapped like that in my gaff for near a week before it got sent, aye lemme know what u think, if it's not good write it in pm instead of slating on here lol, got my rep to think of lmao. Only jokin m8 say wtf u want about it


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It was lying wrapped like that in my gaff for near a week before it got sent, aye lemme know what u think, if it's not good write it in pm instead of slating on here lol, got my rep to think of lmao. Only jokin m8 say wtf u want about it



mate a cup of tea just made me puke, so i wont be trying it till later and im not slating nuffing you cut me a new online arsehole last time i had a pop at you in me drunken state lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ghb??? he in thailand fucking ladyboys.


wtf i swear ghb was hydro....fuk.
..when the fuck is that cunt back then.....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf i swear ghb was hydro....fuk.
> ..when the fuck is that cunt back then.....


who gives a fuck, lil girl spat his dummy out after sending weed stinking outside of the parcel which funny enough never did show up.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking of kunts any1 seen chedz or dst of late??....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> who gives a fuck, lil girl spat his dummy out after sending weed stinking outside of the parcel which funny enough never did show up.


ahhhhh is that what all that was about.....fuck, its a shame man his weed looked nice, well very nice tbh.....

but stinking parcels defo defo aint cool, you can have the best weed in the world but if you cant pack it what's the point..in sharing...drama for everyone....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Speaking of kunts any1 seen chedz or dst of late??....


been wondering bout chedz meself mate? aint seen him in days now n got no cred to bell him, dst your always see around the site he just dont use this thread that much.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mate a cup of tea just made me puke, so i wont be trying it till later and im not slating nuffing you cut me a new online arsehole last time i had a pop at you in me drunken state lolol


Aye here's the sober rambo lol, my stuff will be slated when ur drunk no doubt.....look forward to it lol, u can tell I'm busy as fuck in work today lol, found a wifi spot


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf i swear ghb was hydro....fuk.
> ..when the fuck is that cunt back then.....


He is back from holiday but seemingly avoiding this thread


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf i swear ghb was hydro....fuk.
> ..when the fuck is that cunt back then.....


Ghb?? Gtf, my opinion of u just got worse lemon.....if that's possible lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye here's the sober rambo lol, my stuff will be slated when ur drunk no doubt.....look forward to it lol, u can tell I'm busy as fuck in work today lol, found a wifi spot



lmao u cunt, i just dont think them wilmas n whatever nutes u used on that first ever batch brought out the flavour, u already cunted me off bout it tho so im not going there again lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> share the fucking wealth ghb ya greedy slag loool....
> 
> zedd you considers using advanced nutes powderd tea mix???


not heard of it mate , is it sposed to be any good, I got about 1 kilo shit to make about 15 litres juice....are these sachets or summin u talkin about?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2014)

Well that's my gas boiler inspection done for another year.

Fans flipped off and strategically placed Ona Gel saving the day as usual..........

Back to the grind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2014)

Chop today.

11 week Dog S1 B.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2014)

Aright poo pokers how are we all? Can't wait to get back on Friday to check me clones see how they all doing...been doin nothing for 3 days just watching wagons back I tell ya its better than pullin ya back out grafting all day mate...expensive here tho you can tell folk have money u can smell it around ere....£4.20 a pint £8.50 for fish n chips piss tek man...just blazed a fatty of amnesia haze and cheese eyes feel all cool and mellow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2014)

It's about that for a pint round here Shawny, fish and chips is £6.50-£7.00 ish.


Mind we've got the cheapest paki fast food in the country, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks nice that yorkie I'm not really a drinker but round out way I'm sure its 2.80 a pint obviously the posher places are a lot more but general boozers no more than £3 mate...lol cheap paki food aye burrgghhh place near me does a mega kebab £10 and it can easily feed 6 people and a couple of dogs lol but that's what its fit for....a dog


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

must be a spoons there bizz they always cheap booze n food


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2014)

Aye the lads found one last night actually might go there tonight or just hit the dreaded Mc d's....8 oz rib eye £19 at one place fuckin £19


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

8oz ribeye 19 quid!!!! fuck that, a 8oz steak is a scooby snack lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

food, I got sheperds pie for lunch with lots melted cheese, mrs is a crackin cook thinksill have some broccoli and cucumber salad with it ....nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck that, a 8oz steak is a scooby snack lol


...........Amen.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol tell me about it Rambo shits mental hahaha brocolli and cucumber salad aye I've just had a tescos spicy chicken pasta lol I'd lobe a homemade cottage pie right now ya lucky fucker


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dst your always see around the site


you mean there's more then just the ukthread

lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

previous wife couldn't make a fukin sandwich useless bint


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> previous wife couldn't make a fukin sandwich useless bint


If the smoke alarm doesn't go off in my house at tea time then we must be havin salad lol , na I do all my own cooking or I eat out, no bitch in my house and that's how I like it


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

hg just smoked a blunt mixed much better, what u gotta member is that other sample was a long time ago and the very first time u run them strains, i still personally think you should buy a bag of allmix some grow n bloom maybe topmax and do yaself a percy organics cause the flavor is much better in organics.

do like a nice sized sample from the irish especially knowing what prices them greedy cunts charge lmao niceone mg much appreciated.

i carnt drink tonight been spewing most the morning lol but ill do me best one night to slate it just for you ya sick e-thug lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If the smoke alarm doesn't go off in my house at tea time then we must be havin salad lol , na I do all my own cooking or I eat out, no bitch in my house and that's how I like it


sounds good mate but I go a bit nuts without a woman on tap, drive yeh nuts but wouldn't have it any other way, id be a dead fuk kill myself with booze and drugs prob...do miss the whole going to a wine bar (Hampshire remember) and pullin, such a buzz but a ballache too the next day


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hg just smoked a blunt mixed much better, what u gotta member is that other sample was a long time ago and the very first time u run them strains, i still personally think you should buy a bag of allmix some grow n bloom maybe topmax and do yaself a percy organics cause the flavor is much better in organics.
> 
> do like a nice sized sample from the irish especially knowing what prices them greedy cunts charge lmao niceone mg much appreciated.
> 
> i carnt drink tonight been spewing most the morning lol but ill do me best one night to slate it just for you ya sick e-thug lol


m8 there's no doubt there's a difference in taste from soil to hydro but if I can produce weed like that with as little time and effort as possible I'm quite happy. I dont weigh samples just pick nice lookin buds, if I weighed it then I'd convert to pound signs then it wouldn't get sent lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> m8 there's no doubt there's a difference in taste from soil to hydro but if I can produce weed like that with as little time and effort as possible I'm quite happy. I dont weigh samples just pick nice lookin buds, if I weighed it then I'd convert to pound signs then it wouldn't get sent lmao


i get what ya saying, i never did it always wanted to grow hydro tho for the speed,yield and like you say easiness once you got it all dialed in, some of the dwc grows not lemons lmao ive seen on this site just make me think thats gotta be the way to grow, then ive tasted so much soil grown same strains all the time, n comparing them to other mediums in taste, it really does taste that much better, but for speed,easiness etc i understand why so many grow hydro.

i said it loads of times now, i brought a 500quid flood n drain system many yrs ago, n 80quid seeds didnt have a clue, didnt know bout forums, all the seeds didnt germ lmao and i sold the system for 300quid i think a few wks later lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not heard of it mate , is it sposed to be any good, I got about 1 kilo shit to make about 15 litres juice....are these sachets or summin u talkin about?


ill get u a link mate....advanced nites love them or hate them are geared towards growing weed, people praise the arse out there gear....its a yank product......

basically there the only nute comp to sell a powderd tea..and it just so happens it works very well...ill get it now...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Chop today.
> 
> 11 week Dog S1 B.
> 
> ...


very nice looking man.....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i get what ya saying, i never did it always wanted to grow hydro tho for the speed,yield and like you say easiness once you got it all dialed in, some of the dwc grows not lemons lmao ive seen on this site just make me think thats gotta be the way to grow, then ive tasted so much soil grown same strains all the time, n comparing them to other mediums in taste, it really does taste that much better, but for speed,easiness etc i understand why so many grow hydro.
> 
> i said it loads of times now, i brought a 500quid flood n drain system many yrs ago, n 80quid seeds didnt have a clue, didnt know bout forums, all the seeds didnt germ lmao and i sold the system for 300quid i think a few wks later lmao


Aye, it might not be on par with soil with regard to taste, but good god is DWC the way to go when it comes to being lazy. I never had to do a thing with my plants other than spend 5 or 10 minutes with them once a week re-filling the res. Soil was such a pain in comparison. Even just staying over at a mates house would involve taking into account when you had to get bak home to give them a watering.


----------



## Ze Cross Jointa (Mar 19, 2014)

whatsup my fellow RIU's 

I'm a Washington State medical cannabis patient currently spending some time in London on the West End. I have all of my paperwork with me, and it is actually LEGAL for my to carry medical cannabis within the UK for medicinal purposes. 

"residents prescribed medical products containing cannabis are permitted to be in possession of cannabis whilst freely travelling throughout the United Kingdom. Although it is possible to use all kinds of cannabis for medicinal purposes, some are more appropriate for specific conditions than others.[SUP][8][/SUP]However, this does not apply to UK-resident patients, who may not travel to the UK in possession of medicinal cannabis even if they managed to acquire a prescription in a country where it is legal.[SUP][9]"
[/SUP]
Taken from:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabi...United_Kingdom

If you are a resident on London and wouldn't mind meeting up for an afternoon, I'd love to hang out! 

Thanks so much,
ZCJ​


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i get what ya saying, i never did it always wanted to grow hydro tho for the speed,yield and like you say easiness once you got it all dialed in, some of the dwc grows not lemons lmao ive seen on this site just make me think thats gotta be the way to grow, then ive tasted so much soil grown same strains all the time, n comparing them to other mediums in taste, it really does taste that much better, but for speed,easiness etc i understand why so many grow hydro.
> 
> i said it loads of times now, i brought a 500quid flood n drain system many yrs ago, n 80quid seeds didnt have a clue, didnt know bout forums, all the seeds didnt germ lmao and i sold the system for 300quid i think a few wks later lmao


kunt lol if rimmer or Gaza ever gets off there arse and offers to upload a couple you would see....im a hydro don mate looool


----------



## Ze Cross Jointa (Mar 19, 2014)

P.S. I'm also a grower back in the US, I'd love to talk shop

my garden:


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Either stupid, or the police. Which is it. You either intentionally missed out the most important 2 letters from that quote, or you are too stupid to understand their importance so didn't feel the need to include them. 

Either way, you, specifically you, are absolutely not allowed to have cannabis in the UK, sorry. It's in the link you posted. It is not legal for you to have "medial cannabis" in the UK. The same laws apply to you just like they do to every other UK resident. No medical cannabis.


----------



## Ze Cross Jointa (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm neither the police, nor stupid. Look, I'm a member of a Pacific Northwest Growers Karma Community back home. Other people told me to try and make friends on RIU when I asked if anyone had any friends in London. Here's more verification:

http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?19005-Does-anyone-have-connections-in-London


Maybe I am misinterpreting what that says in the link I posted?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> but good god is DWC the way to go when it comes to being lazy. .


ive heard you say this before and ill say it again bull shit.....you can leave a dwc.for a week and not change anything and the plant will grow (its because the ph buffers in most nute mixes keep it stable-ish).....i should know i spent ages doing it, you will achieve ok results ....but.....

if you think by any stretch of the imagination your plants are growing as well and as fast as they could be i feel sorry for ya......

as i say i was the same way id leave buckets all week never checking ph or topping res off, now i do ill never be lazy again......

this is why your not confident in the taste of your weed, ph is off etc if it was all bang on you would have flaver....

hydro is not easy the environment needs.constant modification to run hydro at ita most effective....

like i said you think you have fast growth now....learn how to do dwc properly and you'll never look back...

rant . Over.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

lmao..........


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Ze Cross Jointa said:


> I'm neither the police, nor stupid. Look, I'm a member of a Pacific Northwest Growers Karma Community back home. Other people told me to try and make friends on RIU when I asked if anyone had any friends in London. Here's more verification:
> 
> http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?19005-Does-anyone-have-connections-in-London
> 
> ...


You are not an EU-resident. you have no legal right to smoke cannabis in the UK. Simple as that.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

mate look at ttt's join date you didnt know him, he was the most lazy grower ever lol that mother plant ttt u still got a pic mate? i member that from yrs ago n the breakfast meatloaf was it? lool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

Ze Cross Jointa said:


> whatsup my fellow RIU's
> 
> I'm a Washington State medical cannabis patient currently spending some time in London on the West End. I have all of my paperwork with me, and it is actually LEGAL for my to carry medical cannabis within the UK for medicinal purposes.
> 
> ...


i have a couple mates who can meet ya, when they fin work mate.... covent garden tube station 6pm? Any good to ya??...what will you be wearing??

they will be in all blk, wouldn't mind meeting a growerr from over the pond...oh and please bring a decent selection off weed, they hate sharing....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ive heard you say this before and ill say it again bull shit.....you can leave a dwc.for a week and not change anything and the plant will grow (its because the ph buffers in most nute mixes keep it stable-ish).....i should know i spent ages doing it, you will achieve ok results ....but.....
> 
> if you think by any stretch of the imagination your plants are growing as well and as fast as they could be i feel sorry for ya......
> 
> ...


My weed tasted just fine. There was no lack in confidence over it. But hydro doesn't taste quite as good as soil imo. that is countered by the speed of growth. Where on earth did i say my plants didn't have taste?

My growth was plenty fast enough, my plants were plenty healthy enough (until i started getting really lazy and just started forgetting to fill the bucket at all ) and the bud was great. I don't understand your points. I was not attempting to grow the best weed in the world, i was growing weed that was plenty good enough for me and others to enjoy. By your logic i could say you don't know what you're talking about. You can maintain your ph and water level all you like but you'll never grow as fast and well as you want unless you have co2 supplemtation, or whatever. 

I grew in my own manner, and i got great results. Deal with it. Why does you haveing issues growing in this manner mean that i must also have had the same issues?

And FYI. My first year of DWC i did everything by the book, topping up, letting water sit, checking ph, temps, this that and the other. and figured sod this and just let them drink their bukets and hey, you know what i experienced upon changing the growing methods? Nothing. Until, as i said, i got too lazy for my own good and couldn't be bothered to fill up the res at all, but i did that understanding the drawbacks.


----------



## Ze Cross Jointa (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You are not an EU-resident. you have no legal right to smoke cannabis in the UK. Simple as that.


You're right, I missed the part about being an EU-resident. It doesn't say anything about a US resident. I don't see why or how that would be any different, as I'm not a UK resident. I'm not trying to stir up any trouble, just trying to get something that will catalyze my appetite and help me sleep at night...

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mate look at ttt's join date you didnt know him, he was the most lazy grower ever lol that mother plant ttt u still got a pic mate? i member that from yrs ago n the breakfast meatloaf was it? lool


in not saying hes a bad grower i was smashing dwc whilst being lazy, in just saying doing it right, and constantly being ontop of things WILL get even better results then he is......

dirt is the noob method of choice because its the easyest.....pour water on mud....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> in not saying hes a bad grower i was smashing dwc whilst being lazy, in just saying doing it right, and constantly being ontop of things WILL get even better results then he is......
> 
> dirt is the noob method of choice because its the easyest.....pour water on mud....



i dont give a fuck argue all ya wont with each other lolol all im saying is ttt when he grew was a lazy git.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Ze Cross Jointa said:


> You're right, I missed the part about being an EU-resident. It doesn't say anything about a US resident. I don't see why or how that would be any different, as I'm not a UK resident. I'm not trying to stir up any trouble, just trying to get something that will catalyze my appetite and help me sleep at night...
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Most likely to do with the shengen agreement. But no, as it stands, your US prescription is not valid while over here.



Lemon king said:


> in not saying hes a bad grower i was smashing dwc whilst being lazy, in just saying doing it right, and constantly being ontop of things WILL get even better results then he is......
> 
> dirt is the noob method of choice because its the easyest.....pour water on mud....


Yet i found DWC easier. No overor underwatering, no faffing with aeration of the soil, no re-potting, no bi-daily watering. 

As i said, i started off doing everything properly, as i did with all mediums i tried, and then reverted to my lazy self. there was no noticable difference in my yields or quality, in fact they just ontinued to improve. there are a 1000 ways to grow cannabis, none are necessarily wrong. I'm not talking about growing the best weed in the world, i'm simply stating that if you are so inclined, DWC is absurdly easy and low maintenaance and still get great results.

I have been told by everyone that unless you are absolutely on top of keeping everything sterile, you will fail in hydro, i completely ignored this and my equiptment got filthy, and it didn't effect a thing. There is more than 1 way to skin a cat.



rambo22 said:


> i dont give a fuck argue all ya wont lolol all im saying is ttt when he grew was a lazy git.


Lazy all the way  Never hurt my yields though  Just the vegging plants. That mother did get a little wilty didn't she  But i had no need of her, had some new clones going to become mothers.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> My weed tasted just fine. There was no lack in confidence over it. But hydro doesn't taste quite as good as soil imo. that is countered by the speed of growth. Where on earth did i say my plants didn't have taste?
> 
> My growth was plenty fast enough, my plants were plenty healthy enough (until i started getting really lazy and just started forgetting to fill the bucket at all ) and the bud was great. I don't understand your points. I was not attempting to grow the best weed in the world, i was growing weed that was plenty good enough for me and others to enjoy. By your logic i could say you don't know what you're talking about. You can maintain your ph and water level all you like but you'll never grow as fast and well as you want unless you have co2 supplemtation, or whatever.
> 
> ...


hmmmm maybe ive come across wrong....im not saying that your not a good grower, you keep banging on about taste and asked Rambo to pm you if he thought it was shit instead of saying on site....<<<this is were i assumed u were not confident in its taste........

the reason i mentioned about the way you grow is because you were reccomending it to someone else as a.lazy mans method, i am also a very very fucking lazy Man....and this is just not a lazy mans option......

i don't give a shit if you don't want to grow the best bud you can, that's upto you mate....so i have dealt with it lol..

i have no issues other then a mistake i made a week ago or so.....and don't see were i have assumed you are having the same prob lol.....

leave your buckets, don't its.upto you ....obv checking ph etc is a.waste of time......

(fyi in the handfull of years ive been growing i only bought a ph meter a month ago, so i fully understand about leaving buckets etc... )


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmmm maybe ive come across wrong....im not saying that your not a good grower, you keep banging on about taste and asked Rambo to pm you if he thought it was shit instead of saying on site....<<<this is were i assumed u were not confident in its taste........
> 
> the reason i mentioned about the way you grow is because you were reccomending it to someone else as a.lazy mans method, i am also a very very fucking lazy Man....and this is just not a lazy mans option......
> 
> ...


You have been mistaking me for another user 

That is rather my point though. Everyone has a way that works for them that may not for others. But for me, It was a lazy mans option, and when i was growing, which was before you even joined the site, i quite conclusively proved that a lazy man can quite easily grow in DWC contrary to the statements claiming daily maintenance.


----------



## Ze Cross Jointa (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Most likely to do with the shengen agreement. But no, as it stands, your US prescription is not valid while over here.


Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it was kind of strange that I would be able to legally possess cannabis whilst over here. But, I wasn't about to argue it, either!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You have been mistaking me for another user
> 
> That is rather my point though. Everyone has a way that works for them that may not for others. But for me, It was a lazy mans option, and when i was growing, which was before you even joined the site, i quite conclusively proved that a lazy man can quite easily grow in DWC contrary to the statements claiming daily maintenance.


yes i hear what you are saying ....this is my 6th year off growing dwc, and i done the same as you, got a few runs in, got lazy, noticed nothing different...fast growth etc

i am now 6 years on last month bought a ph meter cause i was wondering what the ph was .....(cause i aint checked it in so long)....buckets were running 3/4 empty and ph was 4.3 they looked healthy as you like, fast growth etc .....

i started correcting ph again at lights on and off, then they seemed to grow even faster, then i started topping off res and they grew even faster and stronger.......

obv the point of dwc is to keep plants in the sweet spot 24/7 for max nute uptake and max results......

if your not monitering this 24/7 (which is why people hate the hassle of hydro and never even try it) there not in the sweet spot ....they might be growing ...but they could.be better.....


anyways you already said you only growing it for you and mates and don't care if its the best in the world.....i on the other hand am trying to grow the best weed i possibly can so i spose this argument is pointless .....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

YO leave TT alone, hes the upper etchalon of this thread,ONLY cunt wh lives in a gaff with a wine cellar thats for sure LMAO



afternoon ladies;


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2014)

still same old in here lol,thats me away 3 germinate 2 dippy elly so lets hope for some bitches


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2014)

i put my beans in water 24hours then danp paper towels in plates how diff do you guys dit,o ye then in the jiffys lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YO leave TT alone, hes the upper etchalon of this thread,ONLY cunt wh lives in a gaff with a wine cellar thats for sure LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies;


afternoon squire.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> i put my beans in water 24hours then danp paper towels in plates how diff do you guys dit,o ye then in the jiffys lol


tissue till root then into a root rot in the prop box in airing cupboard in dark for a day or 2 then low power 6400k above them, soo as ther good enough ther in bigger pots under hps.





Lemon king said:


> afternoon squire.....


easy


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2014)

yeo i just knoe not everyonr puts them in water till they sink?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> i put my beans in water 24hours then danp paper towels in plates how diff do you guys dit,o ye then in the jiffys lol


shot glass off room temp water, add some bennies...2hrs later stick em.in.peat pellets (not the coco ones, the peat ones have some nutes in for that seedling) and stick seed in on its side.....

the last bit Imo is important....the tap root always comes out of the pointy end and so you should try and put seeds in the holes pointy end down if following this method so the seed does not have to waste any energy righting itself...i found in doing this 80% of the time the seed husk stays on and can get stuck id you don't water from above as it dried out....
so by placing them on there side as they pop up they rub the seed husk off.....

ive never lost a seed, have had some week as shit plants but they all germed even 5 year old lemon stinky seeds.....


i also find storing all my seeds in the fridge helps allot, even seeds from the rude i fridge up for a day or two.....i think going from the cold to warm sparks em off quicker.....

and obv seeds should be stored in the fridge anyways......

but fuck it in clearly putting too much time into this....lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2014)

iv got a slh just wonder what one lol time will tell


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2014)

cool man just sane asme but i leave thrm im the shot grlass till it they snk


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> cool man just sane asme but i leave thrm im the shot grlass till it they snk


yea i used to do that then i found out leaving them in the water too long is bad....cant remember the exact reason...its on one of the breeders websites.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> yeo i just knoe not everyonr puts them in water till they sink?


yeh thats a way tl test if the seeds are good too. i got sum exo and livers down atm, looking spindly as fuk, but theyl bush out once they aint rootbound no more


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats a way tl test if the seeds are good too. i got sum exo and livers down atm, looking spindly as fuk, but theyl bush out once they aint rootbound no more


when u say party cups do u mean the yank ones...? I use em too and the diff colours saves strain labelling lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2014)

Ain't scared ya off ave i ttt lool jks.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> when u say party cups do u mean the yank ones...? I use em too and the diff colours saves strain labelling lol


just little plastic party cups, they wer being stored and we had height issues, but they wer under s red sec for early veg hence the spindleness, theyl be ine now ther in bigger pots, looseneed all the roots off,

then thers the huge honking purp in the corner ffs


----------



## Ze Cross Jointa (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks to me like you have some PH issues with those ram horn curls


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2014)

Ze Cross Jointa said:


> Looks to me like you have some PH issues with those ram horn curls


not very nice criticising a brothers plants man......u sure u not a po


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay new phone...now to figure out how to use it...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ze Cross Jointa said:


> Looks to me like you have some PH issues with those ram horn curls



leave curl and shit and how they look, u would think PH, but no,every feed has been PH adjusted, like i said otehrday they wer vegged early on under a red spec bulb, and been in plastic party cps for 12 weeks, so no its just rootbound and now ther in bigger pots, theyl sort out, they look now how my mans livers looked a bit bak, and now ther looking great, theyl come bak, just im a impatient CUNT,

zedd, critisism is welcome man, oviously ther looking fucked, haha PH it is not tho.

could even maybe throw sum fems in run 12-12 from seed and shot these in another box or sumfink or buy another tent for em dunno il decide just the purp is huge, il give em a week see how they look i fno better or no more roots il fuk em in another tent under a blue cfl and shove sum fems in 12-12 with th epurp


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmmm maybe ive come across wrong....im not saying that your not a good grower, you keep banging on about taste and asked Rambo to pm you if he thought it was shit instead of saying on site....<<<this is were i assumed u were not confident in its taste........
> 
> the reason i mentioned about the way you grow is because you were reccomending it to someone else as a.lazy mans method, i am also a very very fucking lazy Man....and this is just not a lazy mans option......
> 
> ...


It was me y wer suppose to start that arguing with ye wee wanker!
hydrogrow can be a lazy mans option, I'm away from home 1-2 weeks at a time and using hydro is all I can do. My shit probly could be better but so could everyone's and the bit u say about confidence and me saying for rambo not to say on the site? U never mention the bit after wer I pretty much said it was a joke and he should say what the fuck u want. Get some of the clone onlys on the go lemon and well she what u can do then compared to my "lazy mans option that isn't dialled in" setup, until then shut ur mouth. Hydros easy to get real good results with spendin as little times as possible with them FACT!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 19, 2014)

Just had a mixed grill feel stuffed now man fookin bostin mate...gonna skin up a bit of amnesia I think should gimme a nice buzz after a a couple of pints ohhhh yesh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It was me y wer suppose to start that arguing with ye wee wanker!
> hydrogrow can be a lazy mans option, I'm away from home 1-2 weeks at a time and using hydro is all I can do. My shit probly could be better but so could everyone's and the bit u say about confidence and me saying for rambo not to say on the site? U never mention the bit after wer I pretty much said it was a joke and he should say what the fuck u want. Get some of the clone onlys on the go lemon and well she what u can do then compared to my "lazy mans option that isn't dialled in" setup, until then shut ur mouth. Hydros easy to get real good results with spendin as little times as possible with them FACT!!


for lazy weed i cant fault yours MG,, nrly as good as mine yano>lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

lol,never a dull moment on this thread lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> for lazy weed i cant fault yours MG,, nrly as good as mine yano>lmfao


Get u te fuck too ye cunt! What have u done to them plants m8, if u don't need the cash too much chop them and start again, just my 2p


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lol,never a dull moment on this thread lol


Im in yoyo land m8, not as far as u tho lol, looks like I'm goina have work down here for a few weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Im in yoyo land m8, not as far as u tho lol, looks like I'm goina have work down here for a few weeks


Yeah shut gets more expensive the further south u go mate. U must do some tidy travelling mate,u always seem to be on the go


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah shut gets more expensive the further south u go mate. U must do some tidy travelling mate,u always seem to be on the go


Just mostly ireland for work m8, I get about. Aye this place is a fuckin ripoff although workin in a uni so the stuff in there ain't too bad, cheap enough. If I'm here for a while we could arrange them other things if u wer willing to call up for them, up to u relax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm after forking out 570 for a phone n gf is off to England at the start of April so immaculate get fuckall for awhile...thanks anyways


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get u te fuck too ye cunt! What have u done to them plants m8, if u don't need the cash too much chop them and start again, just my 2p



lol i got them cuts before xmas and the lad stored em, il give em a few days, but i got no more cuts, im totally out, so meh dunno maybe i can 12-12 as i have sum fems sumwer in firdge, but ive had em look worse come bak so il give em ther time, i still may crack the seeds incase, aww fuksake, and na i do need the cash, the purp is fucking huge, its gunna yeild well, miht just give em all 2 weeks and flower fukit, then by time ther done il have some clones ready and not vegged under a red bulb ffs lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure everyone's just busting Ur balls mate haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ice that purps is an amazing yielded mate even with a fair bit of fucking up as ur prone to do lol, I fucked mine a cpl times thru the grow and it kept pulling back and out yielded my exo and Big Bang. 

Heading down to blackpool in a cpl weeks if any of u fuckers are about that way or fancy a day trip and meet up for a cpl pints and a smoke give me a shout.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ice that purps is an amazing yielded mate even with a fair bit of fucking up as ur prone to do lol, I fucked mine a cpl times thru the grow and it kept pulling back and out yielded my exo and Big Bang.
> 
> Heading down to blackpool in a cpl weeks if any of u fuckers are about that way or fancy a day trip and meet up for a cpl pints and a smoke give me a shout.


nowt worng with the purple mate, its a fucking beast i could flower that on its own now and it would prolly fill my tent, lmao, im just impatient, and been a while since my last run so rusty much,,

the 2 exo in ther are what i got of u with the purp qwite a diffrence, just stressing myself out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Lads this is one snazzy phone, this is what Sarah Connor must have been trying to stop...sooo changing my phones name to Skynet haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it one of the new Xperias relax? A cousin got one of them, crackin camera on them, can do a panoramic shot holdin the button in and move round the room and the whole room comes out in one pic, wish I had that for my grow room lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It !
> . Get some of the clone onlys on the go lemon and well she what u can do then compared to my "lazy mans option that isn't dialled in" setup, until then shut ur mouth. !!


why does it have to be clone only? Just cause the weed stinks ya cant use it to cover up shit weed.....

game on mate i don't mind...just say which clone only your like me to smash ya back doors in over.....

me n chedz had a lemon off against his slh clone only....

i aint seen him since have you?? Hahahahabhaha

p.s only having a bubble chedz man it ain't your fault its hazey  and were the fuck are ya......

did he have a huge bag of coke or summin before he disappeared????


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Clone only cos it's all I grow, u think I'm goina fart about with some other strain I don't know the outcome of, in a cash cropper m8, can't do with no fuck ups


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydro is easy lemon, but I can understand if u reckon its difficult....some of us just have the gift and some don't


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> p.s only having a bubble chedz man it ain't your fault its hazey  and were the fuck are ya......
> 
> did he have a huge bag of coke or summin before he disappeared????


na he owes me 2 ounce mate and hes fucked off coz he knows he cant really show his face if he aint paid me.. obviously

clone onlys ae clone only for a reason, if u havent run exo/livers/physco especcially u wouldnt know, its th ebag appeal man, its a no brainer for people to buy, why run sum bunk shit wen u know the clones onlys are the same each time EVERYTIME and nobody complains? any mug can buy sum beans from ghs and say they slh for example.OR the exodus cheese they all all EXO it is what it is, ur just butthurt coz nobody has sent u a snip...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i got them cuts before xmas and the lad stored em, il give em a few days, but i got no more cuts, im totally out, so meh dunno maybe i can 12-12 as i have sum fems sumwer in firdge, but ive had em look worse come bak so il give em ther time, i still may crack the seeds incase, aww fuksake, and na i do need the cash, the purp is fucking huge, its gunna yeild well, miht just give em all 2 weeks and flower fukit, then by time ther done il have some clones ready and not vegged under a red bulb ffs lmao


remember they will stretch i fear if you flower them as are with out topping they will create 1 not very good main cola, they will stretch up and the bottom if the main will end up too far from the light, so will be smaller and less mature...
.

cut em back, get some side growth or more tops and then flower if not go seeds....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Is it one of the new Xperias relax? A cousin got one of them, crackin camera on them, can do a panoramic shot holdin the button in and move round the room and the whole room comes out in one pic, wish I had that for my grow room lol


Yeah man a 20.7mp cam...will really show how shit I am at growing haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man a 20.7mp cam...will really show how shit I am at growing haha


Ass long as u post pics around same time as lemon urs won't look too bad m8 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha...when I was checking out the phone onevof my first thoughts were "my bud porn is gonna look sweet"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> remember they will stretch i fear if you flower them as are with out topping they will create 1 not very good main cola, they will stretch up and the bottom if the main will end up too far from the light, so will be smaller and less mature...
> .
> 
> cut em back, get some side growth or more tops and then flower if not go seeds....


yeh i know what your syaing buddy, wen i first potted em up i just threw a splosh of water on em and forgot that the roots wouldnt be nower nr the outside of the pot so im waiting on them to dry out, keep usig rhiz and keep watering to the centre of the pot nr the root ball, checked last night and have got SOME fresh roots and as its only been a few days il give em that, all this is down to being vegged under a sonT bulb,, rather mad how not using the correct spectrum i.e no blue at all can fuck shit up, anwyays i must bare the blame as i wasent in the ame city as them for 10 weeks so couldnt get hands on OR check teh setup, like when i noticed it wasent MH lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> , in a cash cropper m8,


need i say more ... Its because of cash croppers like you ....( don't give a fuck about the product)....that are streets are full of shit weed and we end up growing cause were sure we can do a better job......

stop hiding shit grows behind the smell of a clone only man.....

fyi even clone onlys can be grown shit....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

And if u was a cash cropper, a proper one your end product would be the bollox, that's good business mate......


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

lmao shit grows??? have you seen some of hg's? i wouldnt mind a few of them ''shit grows'' lmao and sorry mate but your way off the mark im smoking his weed right now its anything but shit weed or not cared for its grade and would go for top price anywhere, if it was not trust me id say so lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

u have to member where you are from yes the area has been flooded for many yrs with exo n pyscho i doubt livers tho thats more a northan co, but thats mainly just your area most the country wonts ''cheese'' you ask 80-90% of people would u rather double,triple lemonlarry og kush or whatever or would u like cheese and they will take the cheese all day long.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i know what your syaing buddy, wen i first potted em up i just threw a splosh of water on em and forgot that the roots wouldnt be nower nr the outside of the pot so im waiting on them to dry out, keep usig rhiz and keep watering to the centre of the pot nr the root ball, checked last night and have got SOME fresh roots and as its only been a few days il give em that, all this is down to being vegged under a sonT bulb,, rather mad how not using the correct spectrum i.e no blue at all can fuck shit up, anwyays i must bare the blame as i wasent in the ame city as them for 10 weeks so couldnt get hands on OR check teh setup, like when i noticed it wasent MH lol


see when im in dirt / coco i had over watering probe so i found the mound system.....

seed goes in jiffy then when potted up u leave the top 1/4 of the jiffy out of the dirt....then u only water the mud around the outside, pot up again but leave the top 1/4 of the old mud sticking up again only water around the bottom ring.....

the idea being roots would have to search for the water creating a better root structure.....abd also prevented over watering almost 100%

i promise if u cut out that large trunk in the middle and just leave them 4 tops 1week from now itll be ready to flower.....

if your not used to chopping up plants dw you aint hurting it that much, just imagine the wind done it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao shit grows??? lol


i didn't say he was a shit grower untill he went on about the comp....i assumed we were "trash talking"

the sample i sent you was grown with no ph meter no ec meter buckets left every week and never topped up.....all i had was a 600w and a house fan.....no filter, no extraction and for half its life no tent.....

all i am saying is yes you can get ok results in dwc by doing nothing....byt if you maintain you get so much more.....

this is what im saying


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i didn't say he was a shit grower untill he went on about the comp....i assumed we were "trash talking"
> 
> the sample i sent you was grown with no ph meter no ec meter buckets left every week and never topped up.....all i had was a 600w and a house fan.....no filter, no extraction and for half its life no tent.....
> 
> ...


of course if you do anything properly rather than half arsed your get better results, i no fuck all bout hydro but from what ive read n seen over the years here and ive seen some lazy fuckers still get good results with hydro.

comp??? ill be tester lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u have to member where you are from yes the area has been flooded for many yrs with exo n pyscho i doubt livers tho thats more a northan co, but thats mainly just your area most the country wonts ''cheese'' you ask 80-90% of people would u rather double,triple lemonlarry og kush or whatever or would u like cheese and they will take the cheese all day long.....


my area might be flooded but you have to remember here we have some of the best weed but also some of the worst shit ever......and in the drugs game there's allot of shit.....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> my area might be flooded but you have to remember here we have some of the best weed but also some of the worst shit ever......and in the drugs game there's allot of shit.....


i agree with that lem, i still have friends in london more walthamstow way tho they can get some lovely bud, amnesia,casey,exo,pyscho,slh seem the most common that they get, they aint the type of people to be sold shit weed but even then they are paying silly prices for it and its just seems to be the norm lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> see when im in dirt / coco i had over watering probe so i found the mound system.....
> 
> seed goes in jiffy then when potted up u leave the top 1/4 of the jiffy out of the dirt....then u only water the mud around the outside, pot up again but leave the top 1/4 of the old mud sticking up again only water around the bottom ring.....
> 
> ...


which plant u on about m8? the purp? could flower her now shes 2-3 ft and 7 tops. did some extreme topping on her a few weeks bak and shes shot up,

the rest, meh, im just being impatient, theyl come bak, on rhiz and getting 1.5ml of base, ther gunna be uped to 2ml later, as have a tad yellowing,,, i use airpots so not really any overwatering issues, the purp is taking 1.5litres each and everyday otherwise she wilts, so she gunna be beastly in flower


morning rambo- did u watch walking dead then? and u run in coco,,, that is hydro?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> of course if you do anything properly rather than half arsed your get better results, i no fuck all bout hydro but from what ive read n seen over the years here and ive seen some lazy fuckers still get good results with hydro.
> 
> comp??? ill be tester lolol


yea he told me to get a co and see whose got the biggest cock.....

ill put my neck on the line all day....

mg send me a cut if ur that on it.....ill even pay for it.....anyone ya wont.....and lets get this shit done.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> And if u was a cash cropper, a proper one your end product would be the bollox, that's good business mate......


because of me our streets are full of shit weed lmao.......ok then, that shite I've lads queuing up to but tens at 2500, for someone that's away from ther grow 1-2 weeks at a time I think I'll live with it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea he told me to get a co and see whose got the biggest cock.....
> 
> ill put my neck on the line all day....
> 
> mg send me a cut if ur that on it.....ill even pay for it.....anyone ya wont.....and lets get this shit done.....


After all ur bullshit talk and now u want me to get u a clone, sorry lemon u can find them somewhere else, my goin rate is 80 a pop + p&p


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> which plant u on about m8? the purp? could flower her now shes 2-3 ft and 7 tops. did some extreme topping on her a few weeks bak and shes shot up,
> 
> the rest, meh, im just being impatient, theyl come bak, on rhiz and getting 1.5ml of base, ther gunna be uped to 2ml later, as have a tad yellowing,,, i use airpots so not really any overwatering issues, the purp is taking 1.5litres each and everyday otherwise she wilts, so she gunna be beastly in flower
> 
> ...


coco is now classed as soiless....hydro in sure has to have a rez.....

i reposted a pik of one of ur plants it has a long main and 4branches near the bottom that are all the same size....

im rec that u cut out the main to leave just them 4 tops mate......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> of course if you do anything properly rather than half arsed your get better results, i


shit how much gear u on and u still got what i was saying before anyone else lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea he told me to get a co and see whose got the biggest cock.....
> 
> ill put my neck on the line all day....
> 
> mg send me a cut if ur that on it.....ill even pay for it.....anyone ya wont.....and lets get this shit done.....


if u get a co lemon then we can see the difference in the end product and see if all the shit u claim to do is worth it against my lazy mans option, don't get me wrong I ph and care for them when I can but just don't see what all the fuss is about with hydro being difficult


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> After all ur bullshit talk and now u want me to get u a clone, sorry lemon u can find them somewhere else, my goin rate is 80 a pop + p&p


bullshit talk you told me to get a co to show you how its done.....if you don't wana put the clones were ya mouth is fine.....

will see how things go if i get a cut of something ill be sure to let you know mate....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> , don't get me wrong I ph and care for them when I can


this is defo not what you've been saying man......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> if u get a co lemon then we can see the difference in the end product and see if all the shit u claim to do is worth it against my lazy mans option, don't get me wrong I ph and care for them when I can but just don't see what all the fuss is about with hydro being difficult


fukoff your NOTHING COMPARED TO ME IN LAZYNESS, I PWN U IN THT RESPECT


and lemon,,, thats not the best way to try get a cut of hydro LMAO.. hel just eat your head,, mardy bastard he can be

and lemon what hg is saying is this, HE WORKS SO HES RARELY THER, HENCE USING WILMAS AND SUCH so they auto feed BUT when he is ther, he does tend to them ph and shit,,, but that aint often once a week at most id say


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> bullshit talk you told me to get a co to show you how its done.....if you don't wana put the clones were ya mouth is fine.....
> 
> will see how things go if i get a cut of something ill be sure to let you know mate....


Told u to get one that's right lemon, never said I'd give u one did I tho. Gone just don't talk to me till uve got one and are ready lemon, I'm really gettin fucked off listening to ur dribble ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Told u to get one that's right lemon, never said I'd give u one did I tho. Gone just don't talk to me till uve got one and are ready lemon, I'm really gettin fucked off listening to ur dribble ffs


no work today my paddy little buddy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff your NOTHING COMPARED TO ME IN LAZYNESS, I PWN U IN THT RESPECT
> 
> 
> and lemon,,, thats not the best way to try get a cut of hydro LMAO.. hel just eat your head,, mardy bastard he can be
> ...


hahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahahahha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

jaysus lem, u have the people skills of a lemon lol fucking bull in a china shop!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> jaysus lem, u have the people skills of a lemon lol fucking bull in a china shop!


i know other guys like him,, u know the type that swear auto's are the best..........................


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> this is defo not what you've been saying man......


When did I say different? Did I say I didn't care for them or ph? No I never I says u can get good results from hydro doin very little, I don't ph regularly as I'm away I ph when I feed usually once a week that's it, enoughs enough m8 give over ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When did I say different? Did I say I didn't care for them or ph? No I never I says u can get good results from hydro doin very little, I don't ph regularly as I'm away I ph when I feed usually once a week that's it, enoughs enough m8 give over ffs


now look what u done lemon, uve unleashed the beast!!! fuksake


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff your NOTHING COMPARED TO ME IN LAZYNESS, I PWN U IN THT RESPECT
> 
> 
> and lemon,,, thats not the best way to try get a cut of hydro LMAO.. hel just eat your head,, mardy bastard he can be
> ...


Mardy bastard? Yeah ur right and if I lived over with you cunts I'd spend more time tryin to find some of u than I would with my grow ffs. I'm workin m8 but not doin much, it's a big job so I can get away with lurkin round wifi spots lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now look what u done lemon, uve unleashed the beast!!! fuksake


You know when someone's fuckin ye off and u just want to reach for there throat, well that's how I feel and tbh I can't be assed arguing with lemon but when he comes out with his bullshit posts and quotes u on the half of ur quote he wants to instead of the full thing I can't help mesel


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

"i cant shove my fist in your college degree " [video=youtube;y8Ii5l23QXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Ii5l23QXM[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You know when someone's fuckin ye off and u just want to reach for there throat, well that's how I feel and tbh I can't be assed arguing with lemon but when he comes out with his bullshit posts and quotes u on the half of ur quote he wants to instead of the full thing I can't help mesel


#

yup lmao u will nver find me,,,,, just too damn sexy to knock around with u rabble YA GET ME BLAD?[video=youtube;2vNzz2VMWac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vNzz2VMWac[/video]?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Told u to get one that's right lemon, never said I'd give u one did I tho. Gone just don't talk to me till uve got one and are ready lemon, I'm really gettin fucked off listening to ur dribble ffs


fine ...and ill even do the gentlemanly thing and school ya when were done.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You know when someone's fuckin ye off and u just want to reach for there throat, well that's how I feel and tbh I can't be assed arguing with lemon but when he comes out with his bullshit posts and quotes u on the half of ur quote he wants to instead of the full thing I can't help mesel


hahaha there's you all getting hot n bothered ima light another dooby n make sure the girls are topped up looool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahaha there's you all getting hot n bothered ima light another dooby n make sure the girls are topped up looool


Thats what ur doin wrong lemon, let the things dry outta bit, they'll thank u for it.......did they have ther spray of hot milk this morning yet lmao.......

no schooling needed here lemon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

hahahahhahhaha, i was waiting for that lol GOT MILK?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Fer I am a self taught fucking MASTER


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahahahhahhaha, i was waiting for that lol GOT MILK?


How can anyone take him serious after some of the posts he's made......beats me. Some day I've time I must go thru his recent posts and pick some of the best out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> How can anyone take him serious after some of the posts he's made......beats me. Some day I've time I must go thru his recent posts and pick some of the best out


some contenders for the most outragious post thread, lmao

like unlucky with " willi yeild more peircing the plant stems"


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 20, 2014)

@lemonhead,, get me an addy an ill get this in the post, we know ur 4" ducting is overkill for ur plants that don't peng.....u can reduce it to 2" and get more life outta ur fan an filter...........gotta love it when u even make urself laugh lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> because of me our streets are full of shit weed lmao.......ok then, that shite I've lads queuing up to but tens at 2500, for someone that's away from ther grow 1-2 weeks at a time I think I'll live with it


that's why hg is the best cash cropper ive seen, big fuk off nugs and hes got a proper jobs....fukin class


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2014)

lem gets raised.....watch it you scum pigs...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2014)

farmer lem


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> farmer lem


cheers zeddd......and whys tht ther sprayin?? MILK!! They've found out your secret lemon


----------



## NorthernTreeHouses UK (Mar 20, 2014)

ozzydog69 said:


> hi there fellow growers from the uk .... im going to be doing a outdoor grow this year im doing autos and regs just a mix up as im a indoor grower and thot i would try some outddor stuff as i see people are having great results
> 
> so far i hav decided on these strains and wondered what you guys thot . any input would be much appreciated
> 
> ...


AUTOFRISIAN  WHATS YOUR LAT.? IM TRYING AUTOFRISIAN/ AUTOMAZAR / AUTO BLUEBERRY ( STARTING IN AMAKESHIFT POLYTUNNEL ) THEN WATCHING THAT MAY FROST IS DEFFO GONE THEN ACLIMATISE THEN BOOM - MAY -JUNE/ JUNE TO JULY/ JULY TO AUG - IF YOU HAVE THE SPACE GET EM IN STAGGERED. HAVE YOU TRIED HERBIES OR RHINO SEEDS? EVEN LOCAL BONG SHOPS CAN BE VERY GOOD IN UK AT PULLING STRINGS AND FINDING THEM. ALL THE RISK ON THERE HEAD IF PAYING WITH CASH. NO PAPER TRAIL. KEEP IN TOUCH MATE. AS I DID A HECK OF A PULL NEAR MOULAMEIN , NEW SOUTH WALES JUST OVER A YEAR AGOAND IM BACK ON VIRGIN SOIL. TAKE IT EASY nt-UK


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> cheers zeddd......and whys tht ther sprayin?? MILK!! They've found out your secret lemon


hahahahhahahhahahahhahahhhahaahahahahha


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 20, 2014)

NorthernTreeHouses UK said:


> AUTOFRISIAN  WHATS YOUR LAT.? IM TRYING AUTOFRISIAN/ AUTOMAZAR / AUTO BLUEBERRY ( STARTING IN AMAKESHIFT POLYTUNNEL ) THEN WATCHING THAT MAY FROST IS DEFFO GONE THEN ACLIMATISE THEN BOOM - MAY -JUNE/ JUNE TO JULY/ JULY TO AUG - IF YOU HAVE THE SPACE GET EM IN STAGGERED. HAVE YOU TRIED HERBIES OR RHINO SEEDS? EVEN LOCAL BONG SHOPS CAN BE VERY GOOD IN UK AT PULLING STRINGS AND FINDING THEM. ALL THE RISK ON THERE HEAD IF PAYING WITH CASH. NO PAPER TRAIL. KEEP IN TOUCH MATE. AS I DID A HECK OF A PULL NEAR MOULAMEIN , NEW SOUTH WALES JUST OVER A YEAR AGOAND IM BACK ON VIRGIN SOIL. TAKE IT EASY nt-UK


..............


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 20, 2014)

Fuck I hate that word it is "Curse" you bloody dim witted yanks. - fk me give em land and a start and then they ruin the language on you.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> Fuck I hate that word it is "Curse" you bloody dim witted yanks. - fk me give em land and a start and then they ruin the language on you.....


to true them cunts is wot fuked the lingo up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Some nice exif scrubbers on the android store..might try it later but do a quick test b4 attempting to upload it


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> farmer lem


watch when u get powdery mildew....youll be asking .....full fat or semmi skimmed lem.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> watch when u get powdery mildew....youll be asking .....full fat or semmi skimmed lem.....


That's the spirit but no.no I won't.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Some of more experienced growers are way past the stage of powdery mildew and the likes.......some day lemon someday lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> watch when u get powdery mildew....youll be asking .....full fat or semmi skimmed lem.....


yeah but u had P def .....think it must be uht for that no....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2014)

79 days 12/12.

Dog S1 A.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll try and get some really good shots up tomorrow in better light.

She's going blue and looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah but u had P def .....think it must be uht for that no....?


yeah I remwmber that


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Fuck all wrong with milk, especially when deliverd from a good tit !, I loooooooves the lactation .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Lookin tasty Yorkie !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itYOqC_K48w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

For you Rambo lol....what a tune


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheers Baz.

Aye she'll finish off looking stunning, needs to be rocket fuel to make up for the time and yield though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 20, 2014)

It looks the bollocks mate I'm sure it'll make up man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed, lol.

To be fair it's getting flogged so it's not like it matters too much, solid bag appeal is more important to me at the moment I think.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itYOqC_K48w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> For you Rambo lol....what a tune



lmao u joker, can just imagine a fat skinhead bopping away to me reggae lmao

although i do love that album fugees the score classic, im not that into me music really mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Evening all hows it going in here tonight? Got myself a few beers and some nice smoke, so its a nice chilled out thursday here for me.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

alrite gboy, what ya smoking mate?

i just been playing that dead island riptide for ages something quite relaxing bout chopping up zombies lool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> alrite gboy, what ya smoking mate?
> 
> i just been playing that dead island riptide for ages something quite relaxing bout chopping up zombies lool


Got some blue cheese again mate, ive been watching that walking dead non stop last cpl days, just finished season 3 last night and started series 4 today so just about caught up with it already lol, gonna give the wire a watch after this.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 20, 2014)

right i have a plan

the purp is so fucking big ma buy her her own tent a 60x60x140 and stick a 250 sonT in ther and flower her alone, i have everything part form tent, l order it monday, then il let the exo and livers have sum time alone under the MH, and at least the purp will be flowering, just wish i could do sumthing with thi spsare 1.2 tent i got but its just too fuukin big mAN

easy gaz hows trix mush?


just watch ed 47 ronin great movie


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Got some blue cheese again mate, ive been watching that walking dead non stop last cpl days, just finished season 3 last night and started series 4 today so just about caught up with it already lol, gonna give the wire a watch after this.



fellow stoneheads usually like the same programmes lolol your like the wire i reckon, very well acted show, shows the point of view from both sides the drug dealers n the feds, i got season one of the shield last night.

i highly recommend sons of anarchy too.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> right i have a plan
> 
> the purp is so fucking big ma buy her her own tent a 60x60x140 and stick a 250 sonT in ther and flower her alone, i have everything part form tent, l order it monday, then il let the exo and livers have sum time alone under the MH, and at least the purp will be flowering, just wish i could do sumthing with thi spsare 1.2 tent i got but its just too fuukin big mAN
> 
> ...


How its going ice. Yeah get that purpx fkoewing man she will be a beast
U wanna sell ur 1.2 tent if ur not using it? I got a 1.6 x 0.65 x 1.8 tent I cud swap if u want or wud buy the 1.2 if u prefer.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

[h=1]S.A.G.E. stands for Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium[/h]

i dont think its anything to do wit the herb sage bizz lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fellow stoneheads usually like the same programmes lolol your like the wire i reckon, very well acted show, shows the point of view from both sides the drug dealers n the feds, i got season one of the shield last night.
> 
> i highly recommend sons of anarchy too.


The shield iz good m8 ive not watched it in bout 8 years tho, might need to rewatcb it soon myself, 

The walking dead is gory as fuck for a tv series thats what I like bout it lol im a sick individual but I like seeing all th brains and guts and shit lmao.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The shield iz good m8 ive not watched it in bout 8 years tho, might need to rewatcb it soon myself,
> 
> The walking dead is gory as fuck for a tv series thats what I like bout it lol im a sick individual but I like seeing all th brains and guts and shit lmao.


sons of anarchy is pretty raw at points too mate and very fast, you not seen boardwalk empire either???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sons of anarchy is pretty raw at points too mate and very fast, you not seen boardwalk empire either???



No mate aint seen either of them will have a look and see what I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

God damp it I'd taken a load of pics scrubbed then then couldn't upload them so said I'd wait but decided to delete the originals which turned out to be the only ones


----------



## Turbanator (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How its going ice. Yeah get that purpx fkoewing man she will be a beast
> U wanna sell ur 1.2 tent if ur not using it? I got a 1.6 x 0.65 x 1.8 tent I cud swap if u want or wud buy the 1.2 if u prefer.


yeh man il swap ya, only bought it 2 weeks ago, 120x120x200 to fucking big but yeh il swap ya, errrr no bbm anymore fucked it off il inboxu


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> yeh man il swap ya, only bought it 2 weeks ago, 120x120x200 to fucking big but yeh il swap ya, errrr no bbm anymore fucked it off il inboxu


No worries mate just pm me then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

So none of u fuckers fancy a trip to blackpool next weekend? Gonna be down for a cpl days if anyone wants to grab a few drinks and a smoke, I aksed lzst night but ur all ignorant cunts and never answered lol


----------



## Turbanator (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So none of u fuckers fancy a trip to blackpool next weekend? Gonna be down for a cpl days if anyone wants to grab a few drinks and a smoke, I aksed lzst night but ur all ignorant cunts and never answered lol


allll orrible bastards mate, but theyd take a free smoke! lol

like i said in PM u can pop round way ther or bak?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So none of u fuckers fancy a trip to blackpool next weekend? Gonna be down for a cpl days if anyone wants to grab a few drinks and a smoke, I aksed lzst night but ur all ignorant cunts and never answered lol


I would Gaz, but ide have to leave now .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Keep on them plants Ice, u know how well they can recover with abit of TLC.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So none of u fuckers fancy a trip to blackpool next weekend? Gonna be down for a cpl days if anyone wants to grab a few drinks and a smoke, I aksed lzst night but ur all ignorant cunts and never answered lol


Blackpool Weekend
About the same price as a week in Hawaii.

Did you know that the origin of the name BLACKPOOL
came from BLACK DEATH FESTERING POOL?
In the 13th Century plague sufferers threw themselves into the sea
and the Blackpool coastal area was full of rotting plague corpses.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I would Gaz, but ide have to leave now .


Its kl Baz I know u couldn't bare to be apart from ur farm animals, Although I've heard blackpool has some fit donkeys parading about on the beach u might be interested in lmao.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 20, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> Blackpool Weekend
> About the same price as a week in Hawaii.
> 
> Did you know that the origin of the name BLACKPOOL
> ...


Thanks but I never asked for a fucking history lesson,, Cunt


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 20, 2014)

All you guys use mh and hps or dual spec? Gonna be ordering the new set up and want everything proper as ill be going down to just this tent. I say that but fucking hard too ain't lol.


----------



## growkid5709 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi guys i am a first time grower living in the uk i have my plant at 6days old but really tall anyone know how to stop it getting to tall and dont think it my lights as its only 1or 2 inches away also wen will i start it on nutes and what are the best ones as i have miracle grow(powder) but dont know if i should use this and i found the seed in a bag of lemon kush i bought so hoping it is female any help would ve great thanks an advance guys


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its kl Baz I know u couldn't bare to be apart from ur farm animals, Although I've heard blackpool has some fit donkeys parading about on the beach u might be interested in lmao.


At least I could satisfy a mule Gaz,you'd probably be loose in door mouse.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

growkid5709 said:


> Hi guys i am a first time grower living in the uk i have my plant at 6days old but really tall anyone know how to stop it getting to tall and dont think it my lights as its only 1or 2 inches away also wen will i start it on nutes and what are the best ones as i have miracle grow(powder) but dont know if i should use this and i found the seed in a bag of lemon kush i bought so hoping it is female any help would ve great thanks an advance guys


Go to work, earn good £, buy it off magical wizarards !


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> All you guys use mh and hps or dual spec? Gonna be ordering the new set up and want everything proper as ill be going down to just this tent. I say that but fucking hard too ain't lol.


Duel spec hps ninge, 250 cfl for seedlings/veg


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 20, 2014)

Well that's my weekly quota , or as ice would say 






"That is all"


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

Just fib tieing down my tops i now have a 1.2 mter tent completely covered in bud sites....using 4 plants .....

don the tall lanky cherry fingers has lost all lemon and now stinks of a proper nice cherry, i could smell it all day....this one defo leads towards the slh in terms of growth in expecting to give her a full 10 weeks.....

the other one with. Super short nodes seems to have stopped stretching and is considerably further along in flower then all the rest which are now pistilling up after a week of flower....could this be a pheno like yorkstars 4weeker??? Smells same as the other one but much fainter.....

still no signs towards pink trics lol

also switched over to the organic hydro nutes les see if there dead by morning if not.....best of both worlds.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2014)

Easy lads Gaz I would be up.for it mate but I'm working away arnt I man for the next 2 weeks so I canna matey we're defo gonna have to link up again tho mate for a propa sesh we'll try n make it sooner than later


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Keep on them plants Ice, u know how well they can recover with abit of TLC.


i am matey, im putting 1 plant in 1 tent lmao, shes a beast, the rest are stayingunder the MH



ninja1 said:


> All you guys use mh and hps or dual spec? Gonna be ordering the new set up and want everything proper as ill be going down to just this tent. I say that but fucking hard too ain't lol.


MH for veg and sonT for flower.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2014)

Well they defo aint dead mwahahahahahhahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Well they defo aint dead mwahahahahahhahah


even my worst would outgrade u lemon,u lemon,,,, ner ner


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Well they defo aint dead mwahahahahahhahah


Actually I've been meaning to ask how the self ballisting mh are? Weren't you saying something about excess heat?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

got myself tor for android...orbot n orweb but u can also run it with firefox which is pretty cool


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey all.. Any thoughts on letting the bins go dry on like the GWE water farm system? Like you would in soil, etc it makes sense to treat it the same as other mediums, just not sure.


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> got myself tor for android...orbot n orweb but u can also run it with firefox which is pretty cool


got the house running through a proxy that i now have to funnel to a anon proxy but will give any connection in the house some stealth


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> got the house running through a proxy that i now have to funnel to a anon proxy but will give any connection in the house some stealth


their are some sweet free VPNs that would be better suited over the proxy as a proxy will only mask your browsers traffic so say if ur downloading some movies or something like that all the traffic will be seen so VPN is the way to go if ur planning on cloaking ur whole home system.


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> their are some sweet free VPNs that would be better suited over the proxy as a proxy will only mask your browsers traffic so say if ur downloading some movies or something like that all the traffic will be seen so VPN is the way to go if ur planning on cloaking ur whole home system.


Yea I was looking at the VPN options, some reasonably cheap options around but could not find any reliable permanent free ones.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/anonymox/

^ fir furefix

this one here will change everything so if ur donwlaidng with utorrent it will slow u rigt down, obviousy (VPN)
http://www.hotspotshield.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/anonymox/
> 
> ^ fir furefix
> 
> ...


 ive 'peerblock' that kicks in once ive an interwebs connection, it blocks MILLIONS of known ip be it gov, college or even ur ISP, check it out ive never been more pleased one downside is it works so well alot of sites wont give u access lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ive 'peerblock' that kicks in once ive an interwebs connection, it blocks MILLIONS of known ip be it gov, college or even ur ISP, check it out ive never been more pleased one downside is it works so well alot of sites wont give u access lol


isent peer block just p2p? i,e for your torrent client/? the problem with that is sumtimes its blocks a entire range and not every host in that range is a bad IP. .. IS WHAT IT IS, i dont encode or upload anymore so its not needed,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads Gaz I would be up.for it mate but I'm working away arnt I man for the next 2 weeks so I canna matey we're defo gonna have to link up again tho mate for a propa sesh we'll try n make it sooner than later


Yeah no worries mate I'm back down that way in October again if not before so can sort summit out for then.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> isent peer block just p2p? i,e for your torrent client/? the problem with that is sumtimes its blocks a entire range and not every host in that range is a bad IP. .. IS WHAT IT IS, i dont encode or upload anymore so its not needed,


Yeah, just blocks known flagged machines but u can easily change the parameters to allow certain sites you frequent. N I'd recommend anyone to download it just to see how much shite actually tracks us.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> isent peer block just p2p? i,e for your torrent client/? the problem with that is sumtimes its blocks a entire range and not every host in that range is a bad IP. .. IS WHAT IT IS, i dont encode or upload anymore so its not needed,


Once ur not constantly at it I'd suggest a free vpn (allows a few gb of traffic a week or something alongbthose lines)...but as u stayed it's so fucking slow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> Hey all.. Any thoughts on letting the bins go dry on like the GWE water farm system? Like you would in soil, etc it makes sense to treat it the same as other mediums, just not sure.



Why would you want to let your medium/pots dry out?

Salt build up, lockout and massive PH drops anybody?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> their are some sweet free VPNs that would be better suited over the proxy as a proxy will only mask your browsers traffic so say if ur downloading some movies or something like that all the traffic will be seen so VPN is the way to go if ur planning on cloaking ur whole home system.


A linux pc with a decent Atheros WiFi card capable of packet injection (£25).
Backtrack 3 installed into linux.
Piggyback any WiFi signal within range you like.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Actually I've been meaning to ask how the self ballisting mh are? Weren't you saying something about excess heat?


great man still growing strong on 24/7....infact so well me and the local hydro shop are doing a Lil summin summin......

ill take a pick later all leafs praising it like its bhuda.....

in gunna get another one for the flower tent the yanks have proved that blue light at the end increases resin and resin = lemony goodness.....

cause there self ballasted the ballast is in the bulb tube my 400w puts out the same heat as a 600 or a little less....

nothing unmanageable, i was moaning the other day but. I now have the perfect fan....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why would you want to let your medium/pots dry out?
> 
> Salt build up, lockout and massive PH drops anybody?


spesh in a water farm (bottom half dwc) and we all know were i stand there lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Actually I've been meaning to ask how the self ballisting mh are? Weren't you saying something about excess heat?


you can do a whole grow using blue spec with only minor sacrifices to yield, in fact that's all they used in the usa for years.....

at 15 a light can make cash cropping cheap as chips.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> you can do a whole grow using blue spec with only minor sacrifices to yield, in fact that's all they used in the usa for years.....
> 
> at 15 a light can make cash cropping cheap as chips.....



i cant see using a b;ue all the way thru will giveu just as good yeilds as a red? or even dual spec, understandably some blue is always good but for flower they say red spec pref for a reason no?

got a fem mk ultra humbolt seedsthinking of cracking
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/t-h-seeds-mk-ultra/prod_3061.html

g13 X OG kush


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why would you want to let your medium/pots dry out?
> 
> Salt build up, lockout and massive PH drops anybody?


One would say for the same reason you would / do in soil. Plants get lazy when life is just too perfect and nature is not perfect. It is used across many commercial crops to promote bigger fruit, more aggressive flowering.

So the question sort of remains


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

UVB Lemon.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

yeh i always let em dry sumwhat,not to the point of droop(often) but yeh i was ALWAYS under the impression that let the plant work for its feed and she will grow better of otherwise she will get lazy?

infact dident we have this debate like 6 months ago lol?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> One would say for the same reason you would / do in soil. Plants get lazy when life is just too perfect and nature is not perfect. It is used across many commercial crops to promote bigger fruit, more aggressive flowering.
> 
> So the question sort of remains


You wouldn't in soil, or any medium for that matter. Like I said......salt build up, lockout and massive PH swings.

"Plants get lazy when life is just too perfect" - Fuck knows what you mean by this, when life is perfect for plants (hydro) they grow bigger and stronger, faster.

Forced drought promotes yield? - I'm afraid you'll have to sling up some sound corroberating evidence for that one mate, I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i always let em dry sumwhat,not to the point of droop(often) but yeh i was ALWAYS under the impression that let the plant work for its feed and she will grow better of otherwise she will get lazy?
> 
> infact dident we have this debate like 6 months ago lol?


Yea that is my thinking, it is done throughout food growing, and in soil so retic with dwc sort of makes sense to give em 24 to 36 hours I would guess -


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i always let em dry sumwhat,not to the point of droop(often) but yeh i was ALWAYS under the impression that let the plant work for its feed and she will grow better of otherwise she will get lazy?
> 
> infact dident we have this debate like 6 months ago lol?


Lol, I've been explaining it's mindless pseudo bullshit to you for a couple of years IC3.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> Yea that is my thinking, it is done throughout food growing


They just make it not rain for a month do they?


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You wouldn't in soil, or any medium for that matter. Like I said......salt build up, lockout and massive PH swings.
> 
> "Plants get lazy when life is just too perfect" - Fuck knows what you mean by this, when life is perfect for plants (hydro) they grow bigger and stronger, faster.
> 
> Forced drought promotes yield? - I'm afraid you'll have to sling up some sound corroberating evidence for that one mate, I'm calling bullshit.


Really you never would in soil? Wow I am calling a bit of a new Gardner you may be.... If you want evidence in soil just ask any grower that has long term soil experience - or fekin google it


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They just make it not rain for a month do they?


Really dude - like seriously - fuck me you must be slow - I'll wait for people with a fucking clue.... agh! moron


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I've been explaining it's mindless pseudo bullshit to you for a couple of years IC3.


ahh you see i knew we had spoken about this LMAO,

but anwyays, i cant not feed, im in airpots, fuckin purp alone is taking 1,5litres a day and shes in veg still,,,, cantw ait till new tent lands, then i can get her on her own under that 250, go for the gramme a watt, lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh you see i knew we had spoken about this LMAO,


Everytime it's mentioned. lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> Really you never would in soil? Wow I am calling a bit of a new Gardner you may be.... If you want evidence in soil just ask any grower that has long term soil experience - or fekin google it


No I wouldn't in soil, or any medium at all. 
For the reasons of salt build up, lockout and massive PH swings (like I said) other than drought itself being detrimental in the first place.


Lol, me a new gardener?
Erm.....no.

View attachment 3029516

I've quite enough experience of soil growing myself actually, why don't you honour the burden of proof and sling some scientific evidence up that corroberates the premis that forced drought promotes yield like you say.



Sandgrouper said:


> Really dude - like seriously - fuck me you must be slow - I'll wait for people with a fucking clue.... agh! moron


How do you force drought on food crops like tea, coffee, corn, rice, potatos, asparagus, cabbage, wheat, grapes, apples, oranges and bananas without stopping it from raining?

You think these crops are grown indoors in hydro where the tap can be turned off?

Who's the moron?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

Did I see him call u "a newb" & "ile wait for someone with more experience ", I'm loling with you Yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Did I see him call u "a newb" & "ile wait for someone with more experience ", I'm loling with you Yorkie.


 more experiance? ibviously rthats not why u came on iinnit baz? expericnced sheep rearender u are! i think it ends tehr liek LMAO


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuck me.

He spelled rearender properly!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

what is all this guff I read, im with the y man, fukin bullshit letting ur plants dry out


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

okey dokey dry pots......how the fuk is there any ion transport without water, how is there any photofukinsynthesis without water, how is there any gaseous root O2 uptake without fukin water......also yman is quite right about stressful pH swings....theres lots more about why ur plants grow bttr if u water them but I cba


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

lol @ 

photofukinsynthesis​


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

are people possbily getting all angry at each other over a simple misunderstanding? (I could be wrong and there is reason for the slander )

But when these folk are saying drying out, are they meaning dry out as in bone dry (stupid) or dry out in the normal growers meaning that is to say let it dry out (enough) so as to minimize risk of overwatering? I would always let my plants "dry out", as in making sure i'm not gonna be overwatering them, and there was never any issues. This being with soil.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

fear not lads im here now, the blokes a cunt 

that is all 

lololol

gotta give ya that one ice i that is all lmao didnt fink too much of the last eps of walking dead but yeah i spose was pretty sad, kinda predictable tho i thought.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> But when these folk are saying drying out, are they meaning dry out as in bone dry (stupid) or dry out in the normal growers meaning that is to say let it dry out (enough) so as to minimize risk of overwatering? I would always let my plants "dry out", as in making sure i'm not gonna be overwatering them, and there was never any issues. This being with soil.


The original premis was in hydro with a water farm, dude's daft.


Turn yer pumps off fer 2-3 day spurts Tip Top and smash those yields by making the plant work harder!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fear not lads im here now, the blokes a cunt
> 
> that is all
> 
> ...


walking deads gone to shit. got 47 ronin loading now think someone on here said it was good so fuck it imma get stoned off my titties n watch asians go godzilla up in this hizzay


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The original premis was in hydro with a water farm, dude's daft.


well tbh, we discussed this a couple of days ago, and there was no agreement on whether you should or shouldn't, but what was agreed that you can do it this way and still grow perfectly healthy plants and is not by any means a practice to be avoided at all costs. And it is clearly an accepted manner of growing, hence the succes people have with ebb n flow systems.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> walking deads gone to shit. got 47 ronin loading now think someone on here said it was good so fuck it imma get stoned off my titties n watch asians go godzilla up in this hizzay



i thought the first half of this season was quite good, but since the mid season break its been boring as fuck......

whatcha smoking relax??? i got a nice Q of HDF due tomorrow morning could do with a joint.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

the reasn walkin dead has gone shit is they sacked the series creator, and halfed the budget, say no more,

just got this looks real good
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/


anwyays, wen i say "DRY" i mean not like bone dry coz thats obviously not right but just let em get damp rather than dry .. ohh fuk knows TT knows what i mean, but im talking in coco anything else im unsure,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> well tbh, we discussed this a couple of days ago, and there was no agreement on whether you should or shouldn't, but what was agreed that you can do it this way and still grow perfectly healthy plants and is not by any means a practice to be avoided at all costs. And it is clearly an accepted manner of growing, hence the succes people have with ebb n flow systems.


Ebb and flow never dries out TT, neither does any other system.

It periodically floods the medium with oygenated nute solution but the medium should never actually dry out.

Drippers have a constant stream of water granted but it's just enough to keep the medium moist under uptake.

Once you get down to a certain % of water/oxygen solution content in any medium things start to fuck up.



It should be avoided at all costs just as much as (the exact opposite) too much water without a suitable amount of oxygen, like DWC without an airstone.

But a right or wrong practice is not the point, drought increasing yeild is.....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

You say it should be avoided at all cost, yet i managed just fine doing it that way. 

And i have seen a number of ebb n flow designed to do exactly that, flood to a set point and then drain off all water, and with hydroton, ther's going to be little to no water retention. 

as was discussed yesterday or whenever with lemon king, sure it might be better to keep it topped up at all times, but you can VERY happily just let it drink it's water, then re-fill once at a few inches from the bottom. Might not be the recommended method, but it still works none the less.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the reasn walkin dead has gone shit is they sacked the series creator, and halfed the budget, say no more,
> 
> just got this looks real good
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/
> ...


 that sounds like a pretty sweet movie.
@ rambo, ive been working loooong hours so have only had my smoke b4 bed some im still on the same stuff but ive taken a few days off work to relax n see how fast i can smoke all my pot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You say it should be avoided at all cost, yet i managed just fine doing it that way.
> 
> And i have seen a number of ebb n flow designed to do exactly that, flood to a set point and then drain off all water, and with hydroton, ther's going to be little to no water retention.
> 
> as was discussed yesterday or whenever with lemon king, sure it might be better to keep it topped up at all times, but you can VERY happily just let it drink it's water, then re-fill once at a few inches from the bottom. Might not be the recommended method, but it still works none the less.


(Hydroton holds about 30% water, it's full of pores)



I never said the plant won't grow mate, I said if you want optimal plants then both extremes are to be avoided at all costs.
However, again this is not the point of the discussion.
The original premis was that forced drought or dry periods increases yield, my point was the exact opposite, it is infact detrimental to the plant in many ways.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 21, 2014)

just checked me livers and exo after replacing yet another timer and connecting my fan controller, temps not going higher than 26, anwyays i think the yellowing is actually fucking off, thank god,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i thought the first half of this season was quite good, but since the mid season break its been boring as fuck......
> 
> whatcha smoking relax??? i got a nice Q of HDF due tomorrow morning could do with a joint.


ur gettin more samples now than u did off the road u cunt lol, how the fuck do u do it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

So I got the car back from the garage yesterday.

£320 for 2 CV joints replacing, brakes stripped and cleaned and the handbrake unsiezing.

Not too shabby I reckon.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I got the car back from the garage yesterday.
> 
> £320 for 2 CV joints replacing, brakes stripped and cleaned and the handbrake unsiezing.
> 
> Not too shabby I reckon.


Had a new cv joint put in a couple weeks ago....£110, times 2 would be 220 and brakes sorted probly another 40.....yorkie u was robbed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Had a new cv joint put in a couple weeks ago....£110, times 2 would be 220 and brakes sorted probly another 40.....yorkie u was robbed lol


Well the cheapest I could find em was £140.

And he picked the car up on the back of a flat bed and dropped it back off again not even 24hr later.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't trust any mechanic tbh.

I did it's MOT with the guy my dad has been using for 25+ years and he missed a leaking CV boot apparently.

The CV joints were making a noise at the time of the MOT test and we stopped driving it the next day, they were both fucked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 21, 2014)

Anybody want to buy a Civic estate? (Aerodeck).

122.000 miles £800.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> ur gettin more samples now than u did off the road u cunt lol, how the fuck do u do it


member that mate all them samples from the road when it had not long started, me n ya mate got loads of free drugs lol one sample was a single 0.5 rock of the best mdma ive ever had, fuck those where the days lolol

what can i say mate people just love the cunt in me lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> more experiance? ibviously rthats not why u came on iinnit baz? expericnced sheep rearender u are! i think it ends tehr liek LMAO


U no understand again Ice, I was quoting the guy callin out Yorkie, I never mentioned any ones experience . Now take some of that wax out ya shell likes & grow ya plants in it.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ebb and flow never dries out TT, neither does any other system.
> 
> It periodically floods the medium with oygenated nute solution but the medium should never actually dry out.
> 
> ...


he has his info from greenhouse seed co.....they say in all there grow vids to let the plant dry out to the max.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> member that mate all them samples from the road when it had not long started, me n ya mate got loads of free drugs lol one sample was a single 0.5 rock of the best mdma ive ever had, fuck those where the days lolol
> 
> what can i say mate people just love the cunt in me lolol


I remember m8, my m8 was on ther flat out lol. We got a nice 5g of kief off Swazi that was alright, got 50 extra 25i along with a couple hundred off em, coke, MDMA, hash......all for fuck all too lol mmmmm. The road can be a bad thing tho, my m8 was gettin outta control, I used it for a treat, he seen £ signs lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I remember m8, my m8 was on ther flat out lol. We got a nice 5g of kief off Swazi that was alright, got 50 extra 25i along with a couple hundred off em, coke, MDMA, hash......all for fuck all too lol mmmmm. The road can be a bad thing tho, my m8 was gettin outta control, I used it for a treat, he seen £ signs lol


i had a few gooden member emerald??? the spanish hash vendor i brought 50g of top top pollen, next day after it was in transit he announced he was shutting up shop, the 50g arrived no probs i then said it didnt come, emerald was gone and they gave me all me coins back sweeeeeeet.

i had some lovely stuff from the old road, opium a plenty hmmmmm ice pills from canada where nice phet n meth mixed got them free too lol came in a pack of skittles you opened the skittles in amongst the sweets where the ice pills.

fuck i loved the real 1st silkroad.

over a hundred completed transactions only ever had 400 fags seized lol keep a 100% feedback as a vendor, fuck i miss the real silk road........


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i had a few gooden member emerald??? the spanish hash vendor i brought 50g of top top pollen, next day after it was in transit he announced he was shutting up shop, the 50g arrived no probs i then said it didnt come, emerald was gone and they gave me all me coins back sweeeeeeet.
> 
> i had some lovely stuff from the old road, opium a plenty hmmmmm ice pills from canada where nice phet n meth mixed got them free too lol came in a pack of skittles you opened the skittles in amongst the sweets where the ice pills.
> 
> ...


Yrah before it went down my m8 had a good bit of weed that took ages to come, before it landed he was refunded the coins too. I had a bit of c that when it came I ripped the packet apart and couldn't find it, thought I'd been robbed lol, then I did find it that was super stealth that one, from the outside of the pack right too the good stuff. I miss it too m8, better to keep my m8 away from it tho cos he'd get himself banged up I reckon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

I had that bit that didn't come along with a few pills but overall I reckon we done alright


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yrah before it went down my m8 had a good bit of weed that took ages to come, before it landed he was refunded the coins too. I had a bit of c that when it came I ripped the packet apart and couldn't find it, thought I'd been robbed lol, then I did find it that was super stealth that one, from the outside of the pack right too the good stuff. I miss it too m8, better to keep my m8 away from it tho cos he'd get himself banged up I reckon


mg your mate was making some serious orders i member, your right i dont think it would have last too long till he got nicked n got time.

im looking forward to me birthday nice g or 2 of the good shit, just won 110quid on the roulette am tempted to get a sneaky G but dont think its worth the family ag id get lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

use to crack me up mg all the people in the thread who had all there opinions on the road but had never have the minerals to even order lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> use to crack me up mg all the people in the thread who had all there opinions on the road but had never have the minerals to even order lmfao


No balls m8 lol, the best thing was it was stuff you would never have tried without it, exotic drugs as you used to put it lol, all them hashes and the quality pills wer my fav


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2014)

member them green anroids fuck they where niiiiice or the red n blue defcons!!! partyflocks fuck they where some nice pills

and all the different hash hmmmmmm

agora is pretty stable n the best market at the mo, just dont tell ya mate about it. lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuckin lovely them m8.......think I'm goina make this kief tonight, still ain't done it lol and now you've me mouth watering lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

Are we all mellow tonight ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuckin lovely them m8.......think I'm goina make this kief tonight, still ain't done it lol and now you've me mouth watering lol


Hope ur gonna throw up a few pics of the finished product


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah its quite hay tonight hay, usually is on weekends, im munching prescription tab and a bottle of smirnoff feeling a tad wrecked lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats one pile, there's another the same size and still a bit to go, I'll post a couple when done


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah its quite hay tonight hay, usually is on weekends, im munching prescription tab and a bottle of smirnoff feeling a tad wrecked lol


I've a sneaky feeling you're not saving for you're pension, are you Rambo !


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've a sneaky feeling you're not saving for you're pension, are you Rambo !



lolol pension whats that, i got me kids i wont to see 25yrs of em growing up ill be dead before 60 n im 32 in a few wks........


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

You know what u need rambo? 50ccs of love!somebody give this man a hug lol fucking captain bringdown....speaking of bringdown is Chedz ok?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You know what u need rambo? 50ccs of love!somebody give this man a hug lol fucking captain bringdown....speaking of bringdown is Chedz ok?


he aint answering his txt or fone, hope hes ok???

i get enough love relax, im well like n loved lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

talkinof loved up im vaping 10.5 week livers......almost e happy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Evening all, still smoking in this blue cheese and back in the beer again tonight.

got myself one of they ecigs today, just need to figure out how to replace the cartridge with thc laced goodness. Anyone of u lot tried it with the e-lites electric fags?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You know what u need rambo? 50ccs of love!somebody give this man a hug lol fucking captain bringdown....speaking of bringdown is Chedz ok?


You're not one of those "homosexuals" r u relax ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

No, I haven't met the right man yet... ...no homo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

im mashed, just thought id post the 15mg of zoppie coming up with a large vods n a jaggerbomb night all lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im mashed, just thought id post the 15mg of zoppie coming up with a large vods n a jaggerbomb night all lolol


Lmao, c u in hell m8.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Thats just less than half my trim turned to kief, not bad for first time I reckon. No scales so can't weigh it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

Ile be the one in the corner, with my red hot poker up one of those horse women off the Greek yogurt add .


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 3029849View attachment 3029852
> 
> Thats just less than half my trim turned to kief, not bad for first time I reckon. No scales so can't weigh it lol


Tidy that m8, what u gonna do with it now ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2014)

Aye looks nice that mg I'd make a nice joint with it  chesty tackle


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Joints all the way for me lads.....scrapping it across the table I feel like takin a big line lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks lovely mg, I like to use my Kief over the top of a weed joint just to give it that extra kick


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

that does look fucking clean kief mg niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

That would be lovely in a bong.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that does look fucking clean kief mg niiiiiiiiiiiiice


I reckon I could shake the trim again ther was still stuff comin off every wee batch I did, fuckin takes some old shakin tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon I could shake the trim again ther was still stuff comin off every wee batch I did, fuckin takes some old shakin tho


Mate I notmally do a Kief sieve then make ISO from whatever is left on te trim and still get a good bit, it's a suggestion for ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 21, 2014)

For ya ecig thing Gaz get glycerin and weed 50/50 mix and let it soak for a few days to a week then cook it in a glass jar in water on a very low heat for at least 2 hour strain and squeeze it thru a coffee filter then get in the ecig and bobs ya uncle


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

ive tried every drug I can think of that wont instantly kill me but I have to say cocaine don't seem to agree with me, sorta kills my buzz...weird


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

jus found the package and there was some in a fold that id missed, its getting much bttr now feelin good


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

so .....I had the police here today.............that's why im chilling....all good no worries......the grow continues


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive tried every drug I can think of that wont instantly kill me but I have to say cocaine don't seem to agree with me, sorta kills my buzz...weird



coke aint for everyone mate your not the first to say that.


i could do with a line now tho lol

best buzz i ever had is 60mg of valium taken at the same time of a double drop of high quality e's.

or get pissed then have a huge line of good coke with a ket tip on that line, as soon as sniffed hit a pipe with a big rock hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> coke aint for everyone mate your not the first to say that.
> 
> 
> i could do with a line now tho lol
> ...


glad ur awake to hear it....gotta stick to my weed and little wine but u go for it, I did


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING peeps


well im still buzzing me moobs off but had a nice kip feeling quite fresh n dandy,what we all up to today then?

everyone is asleep think im gonna go cafe in a mo n have a fry fry hmmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING peeps
> 
> 
> well im still buzzing me moobs off but had a nice kip feeling quite fresh n dandy,what we all up to today then?
> ...


stressful day for me, my eldest doughters cat went into kidney faulure yesterday went to vets at 1pm,, at 11pm last night th ebill had hit 350 qwid plus watever visit the vet did throughout the night keeping heron oxygen,,, im rather upset to be honest fuking family pet sat here almost blubbering FOR FUKSAKE.

so yeh maybe going to get the family pet put down, and anyone whos been my gaff knows the pets are a integral part of my familys life,

fuksake wers me vallies.


my livers and exo are turning green again i think lol, and the other 3 plant OP is about to be flowered.

and rambo we both know why chedz has fucked off, AGAIN, cunt cant pay his shit! FACT,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Sick dose about the cat mate.


@zeddd, u have alot of brushes with the shades!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> stressful day for me, my eldest doughters cat went into kidney faulure yesterday went to vets at 1pm,, at 11pm last night th ebill had hit 350 qwid plus watever visit the vet did throughout the night keeping heron oxygen,,, im rather upset to be honest fuking family pet sat here almost blubbering FOR FUKSAKE.
> 
> so yeh maybe going to get the family pet put down, and anyone whos been my gaff knows the pets are a integral part of my familys life,
> 
> ...


sorry to hear bout ya cat ice, i understand how loved family pets can be.

i dont get it with chedz as you see, he gave out prob close to what he owes you in samples??? 

its nowt to do with me but i dont think your getting paid.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

That's fucking odd with Chedz, not like he didn't have the money for it. Might have gotten him in a spot of bother more likely.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

woke up to this ugly ass site this morning


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3030229 woke up to this ugly ass site this morning


lololol quility.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

dont ya jus love it when the postie comes early sweeeeeeet,

big fat HDF joint coming up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

some dog pics taken b4 lights out a few minutes ago


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont ya jus love it when the postie comes early sweeeeeeet,
> 
> big fat HDF joint coming up lol


Since I've joined this site I've gotten so excited when post comes lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry to hear bout ya cat ice, i understand how loved family pets can be.
> 
> i dont get it with chedz as you see, he gave out prob close to what he owes you in samples???
> 
> its nowt to do with me but i dont think your getting paid.


 thanx man yh family pets, dint think id be arsed but i am

and as forchedz,, no shit??? lol



[email protected] said:


> That's fucking odd with Chedz, not like he didn't have the money for it. Might have gotten him in a spot of bother more likely.


 fucking joke mate 2 oz is 2 oz, fkin liberty,, but suppose hes shown his true colours, he promisesed loads to lads that never happened,,, same with the slh cut.... messer full of shit early puller so its gunna be gash,, just pisses me off,, i pay my debts as do most of us and then that joker takes piss.... see helping folks out gets u FUCKED everytime

perfect copy of new 300 thanx gynna watch that fuk all else to do


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thanx man yh family pets, dint think id be arsed but i am
> 
> and as forchedz,, no shit??? lol
> 
> ...


Is that the new 300? Hook a brother up n link me pls


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

300: Rise Of An Empire HC Webrip x264 AC3 TiTAN
http://iptorrents.com/details.php?id=1055447
incase u have IPT act heres th link, otherwise google the title, may not e on public yet but worth a try, wont be long tho before it is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

ther ya go rambo,,,, summert to watch OTHER THAN rough porn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorted bud thanks.looks unreal, that lad was on stargatewhen it first came out lol... Yeah, I watched stargate what of it lol I also like the sky at night..bring it on haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther ya go rambo,,,, summert to watch OTHER THAN rough porn


Wonder what it would be like if u dubbed it with rough porn...rambo? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sorted bud thanks.looks unreal, that lad was on stargazer when it first came out lol... Yeah, I watched stargazer what of it lol I also like the sky at night..bring it on haha


stargazer> lmao,,, na bet u look like bill fucking oddi


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

I owe u a rep for that one haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I owe u a rep for that one haha


rep lol fucking i wouldnt prolly bring the forum down! plus dont want people knowing im not bad guy.. shhh fuckingshhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Just won a 64gb micro sd card for 4.55e....sorted


----------



## R3l[email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Can I still use iso if it's 99.7% pure or is it not.good enough?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

dunno pour sum over a bud and find out,

anywyas nice on the sd card but make sure its a good class and a real 64gb coz thers tons of snides that say 64 and are like 2gb did u read the dudes recent feedback?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno pour sum over a bud and find out,
> 
> anywyas nice on the sd card but make sure its a good class and a real 64gb coz thers tons of snides that say 64 and are like 2gb did u read the dudes recent feedback?


Yeah he's gotten some good feedback n free postage so fucking it, it's a fiver n now I've got a 64gb porn library on my phone...leaps n bounds this technology lads, leaps and bounds haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pretty sure that alcohol is good enough relax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

From what I've gathered anything above 99.1% does the job n these lads are the only.irish distributers so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

The less pure the longer it probly takes to evaporate, 99.7 sounds grand tho, I'd say lads have done it with less


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The less pure the longer it probly takes to evaporate, 99.7 sounds grand tho, I'd say lads have done it with less


Yeah I'd say ur right n sure Im gonna use it for cleaning my volcano 2 so it won't go to waste either way. What was ur final yield from the shaking last night?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'd say ur right n sure Im gonna use it for cleaning my volcano 2 so it won't go to waste either way. What was ur final yield from the shaking last night?


Not sure m8 I've no scales at my gaff, I smoked about 4 joints last night, but I'll try get the rest weighed at my m8s later to see, looked like a fair bit tho, looks less in the pics but always does IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah wouldn't blame u mate, I've a set for weighing the dogs food but I wouldn't let anything other then that on those scales...I've access to scientific grade scales at work so if needs be I'd do weighing there. I was gonna try it myself but immaculate go down the iso route instead...


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

come one mg what was the final yield of that lazy man grow, spreading dirt weed across your town lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> come one mg what was the final yield of that lazy man grow, spreading dirt weed across your town lmfao


Hahahahahahaha, that escalated waaaay 2 Quickly haha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahahahahaha, that escalated waaaay 2 Quickly haha



i know mate im just messing, i had a sample n it was a lovely bit of gear especially for hydro, i just hate mg cause of the prices he gets lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> , i just hate mg cause of the prices he gets lmfao


dont we all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i know mate im just messing, i had a sample n it was a lovely bit of gear especially for hydro, i just hate mg cause of the prices he gets lmfao


The prices up north couldn't be as bad as down here could it? Don't wanna be intrusive or anything.but how much are ur ounces going for mg?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry about ya cat Ice ,I blubed like a baby when my dog went !, funny, not a tear when my old man died .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Sorry about ya cat Ice ,I blubed like a baby when my dog went !, funny, not a tear when my old man died .


thanx man and yeh, lol u dont think ur bothered but wen vet told wife that we could come today to say bye, it just cracked me up,,, blubiing lol fucking i blame the kids! her cat and ive gottn attached. wondered why she had been so pesty recently (the cat)
BUT she could hve been poisoned dude over road told me a neighbour said hes sik of the cats making his dog bark so hes gunna let his dog at it or poisen em! dunno how much to read into that but if she has been poinsend il take a charge for any cunt hurtin my animals,

fuks!

spliff time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I only really get emotional with losing pets bar the scene from the titanic...we trained our dog not to take food from anyone but me n the gf n not to pick anything off the ground for that very reason!!! Lots of pets eat rat poison thats thrown about carelessly n the death from rat poisons horrific, dogs have pretty horrific seizures n it's slow, over a few days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I only really get emotional with losing pets bar the scene from the titanic...we trained our dog not to take food from anyone but me n the gf n not to pick anything off the ground for that very reason!!! Lots of pets eat rat poison thats thrown about carelessly n the death from rat poisons horrific, dogs have pretty horrific seizures n it's slow, over a few days.


i know mate il fucking kill teh cunt if it turns out she been poinsened furking out of order, u know warra meen?


just watched that 300 new one, NOT EVEN CLOSE to the 1st

and yeh i been getting emotional over allsorts since i got of the pregabs, lol

ANYONE WANT ANY PREGABS? fucking still get em of doc but dont take em,,,, got 56 300's and 42 200's  fuking need the cash vets just rang 450 qwid FUK¬!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> come one mg what was the final yield of that lazy man grow, spreading dirt weed across your town lmfao


Final yeild for the lazy man grow was just shy of 40 oz of pure dirt lol

ounces in bulk go at 250, could get 300 but this keeps me outta the picture and no one knows wer it's comin from, 300 singles but if I put it out in bags it's 3G for 50 quid, q for 80 and don't do halfs, I've sorta stopped the bags tho but at the start I was makin no less than 450 an o but brings too much attention, fuck that that shit only lasts so long lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

yeah man i got get 50 for 2.5 but like you say its better to stay out of the picture...down here its about 350-400 an oz but you could easily blag 500 an oz.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2014)

Fuck that, ide give up if I had to pay more than £200 an oz !, no wonder mine doesn't hang about lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 22, 2014)

Baz I've people queuing up at them prices, I'd smoke it all before I'd take less than 250

relax when u consider urs is yo yos it's about the same


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Baz I've people queuing up at them prices, I'd smoke it all before I'd take less than 250


well fuk u very much!lmso

email m8


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah man off 40oz u must be a very happy fella lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man off 40oz u must be a very happy fella lol


well no considering he had 56 plants


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2014)

@Robbie , those BMF all sprouted, not so the Hazelope x stinkbomb . U did say they were quite old beans I think ?, can't do the pollen if male, but will send u a cut either way if u want. What are these BMF m8 ?, I 4get these things. You're prob not even gonna see this lol.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well no considering he had 56 plants


very sorry to hear about your cat ice, rare for them to get kidney probs unless they been poisoned with ethylene glycol, I do hope that has not happened but u may wanna look at this..http://www.petmd.com/cat/conditions/urinary/c_ct_antifreeze_poisoning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> ounces in bulk go at 250, could get 300 but this keeps me outta the picture and no one knows wer it's comin from, 300 singles but if I put it out in bags it's 3G for 50 quid, q for 80 and don't do halfs, I've sorta stopped the bags tho but at the start I was makin no less than 450 an o but brings too much attention, fuck that that shit only lasts so long lol


Kin'ell!

Where do you live MG?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> down here its about 350-400 an oz but you could easily blag 500 an oz.


And that's just fucking ridiculous, I'm in the wrong part of the country lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And that's just fucking ridiculous, I'm in the wrong part of the country lol.


I'm in Ireland mate, that's euro n it gets more expensive lol a fellow irish grower said he was getting around a good for 50!! N i assure you the quality does not Reflect the price lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell!
> 
> Where do you live MG?


Think he's from N.I yorkie, I hear that's common round them parts and there is cheaper stuff but they just love mg's weed when it's about


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2014)

I need to get myself one of those mini submarines like the cartel, lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

fucking niece's bd was held in a function room with a bar noooooooo spent way too much feeling pissed, fuck it a nice thai takeaway n more vods coming up, could murder a line but must behave lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Got the dinner on now, having some nice slow cooked BBQ pork, with tatties and veg, can't wait for it to be ready I'm dribbling just thinking bout it. 
Also making a little ISO tonight so got my trim and alcohol in the freezer, should go down nice later with a cpl beers


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's my kief after about 4 joints last night, it's all sticking together now I take it there's no way to get it back to like a powder form or am I best just to press it now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fucking starving now and still got 45 mins till ma dinners ready, time for a quick smoke then I think


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking starving now and still got 45 mins till ma dinners ready, time for a quick smoke then I think


went to the indian restaurant for a take away stoned and hungry (munchies are a memory now) and spent £60 on food for 2, stuffed and plenty for breakfast


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

This site is fucked tonight, I can't see any new posts it won't let me into the lat page of te thread I can only get to the 2nd last page, only way I can move onto last page is to post but when I refresh the page it then jumps back a page again, fuck knows whys going on, tried my phone, tablet and Lappy now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> went to the indian restaurant for a take away stoned and hungry (munchies are a memory now) and spent £60 on food for 2, stuffed and plenty for breakfast


You greedy fat bastard lol, £60 for a take away for 2 I could feed the family for a week with 60 quid, I just slow cooked 2 big pork joints smothered in BBQ sauce was tasty tackle just fell off the bone as well, and I also now have 2 big bones left over for the dogs tomorrow.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Why the fuck can't I see the latest page here?? Stuck on page 11673


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ahh I can see it now, wouldn't work there for bout 20 mins ffs, this place is fucked up!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Why the fuck can't I see the latest page here?? Stuck on page 11673


Teah just had the same prob mate this site is getting worse. Hopefully te talk of new servers I've heard is true and gets sorted out soonish


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 22, 2014)

I just had pulled pork n all gaz, low n slow.....i had wraps salsa and all that good shit though......now when i see pig i think of zedd stabbing it through its heart......

babe a pig in the city...was on today loool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

So what about this kief then lads? Once it's all started stickin together like play dough there's no way gettin it back to powder is there?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Go to the nxt page you cunt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Go to the nxt page you cunt


its working ok for me now gaz lol


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 22, 2014)

anyone using plant magic soil here???


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

get the bottom of a fag packet wrapper the cellophane stuff, put all kief into that then just incase i like to do that twice them wrap it in a lil cling them put that under the corner of ya sofa or something heavy leave for 5-10 mins leave all night if u can and the celophane wrap dont seem to stick to the kief so much so your be left with a nice sold lump of kief them that you pinch of bits like good hash, instead of it all powdery


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> get the bottom of a fag packet wrapper the cellophane stuff, put all kief into that then just incase i like to do that twice them wrap it in a lil cling them put that under the corner of ya sofa or something heavy leave for 5-10 mins leave all night if u can and the celophane wrap dont seem to stick to the kief so much so your be left with a nice sold lump of kief them that you pinch of bits like good hash, instead of it all powdery


I liked it powdery tho lol, can't get it back can I??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lmao I just had it in the freezer for half an hour and now I can crumble it all into powder again, happy days....,thanks for not helpin anyway u cunts


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think when it's in powder form it's a smoother smoke, less chesty, that's what i think anyway


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think when it's in powder form it's a smoother smoke, less chesty, that's what i think anyway


u may be right there cause i find the pressed stuff ive done soooo fucking coughy, but i find it burns funny in the joint when powdery


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u may be right there cause i find the pressed stuff ive done soooo fucking coughy, but i find it burns funny in the joint when powdery


Yeah if u put loads in it burns a bit funny, all oily but u don't need a pile of it, easier worked with and nicer to smoke if kept in the freezer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

10 fucking characters


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> its working ok for me now gaz lol


still fucked here mate I can't move of 2 pages ago unless I post something then when I refresh the page it jumps back, it's doing ma nut in


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah if u put loads in it burns a bit funny, all oily but u don't need a pile of it, easier worked with and nicer to smoke if kept in the freezer


I find I use less per joint as well when it's still powdery, when I press it I always end up using more and getting less J's than if I had left it alone.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I find I use less per joint as well when it's still powdery, when I press it I always end up using more and getting less J's than if I had left it alone.


definitly an easier smoke when powdery, I'll be keepin mine in the freezer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well after getting 3G of Kief off just over a half oz of trim I decided to make some ISO with the same trim and are what I got, ended up with just over a gram 1.2 to be exact, smoking a nice J of it now and it's some nice strong shit, combined with the beers I've drunk I'm now pretty mashed


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well after getting 3G of Kief off just over a half oz of trim I decided to make some ISO with the same trim and are what I got, ended up with just over a gram 1.2 to be exact, smoking a nice J of it now and it's some nice strong shit, combined with the beers I've drunk I'm now pretty mashed


Aye my cuz is goina make some buns with the stuff that I used, pretty mashed mesel m8, just makin my way thru some beer and southern comfort and a loada joints lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

All u light weights in bed??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2014)

81 days 12/12.

Dog S1.


----------



## aussiecloud (Mar 22, 2014)

My last year's outdoors got screwed by rain. Not fucking happy. But this years' indoor Northern Lights should ensure my local chav dealer can go shove his half baked, crappy, badly cured shit right up his shitter.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 81 days 12/12.
> 
> Dog S1.
> 
> ...


Thats one long ass grow yorkie lol, I've found mesel in a situation wer I've no clone onlys, goina be a few weeks before I get more and get enough clones off them fer a good grow so goina pop a few seeds I got lying about, goina do 9 of dunno what yet, mostly thc bomb I reckon, needs must


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2014)

Definitely a morning for wake n vape.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

Morning all

[video=youtube;HARjiJEA8eo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HARjiJEA8eo[/video]


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2014)

fucking busy day today, gotta go take like 30 cuttings of livers and exo, gunna use jiffys and rockwool, fuking cant be arsed but its lollipop day so meh, may as well rather than bin them



woke up this morning, swollen tongue, ball on bottom of me foot and scarttin all over FUKSAKE, my body is completely FUCKED!\


MORNING FUK NUGGETS,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking busy day today, gotta go take like 30 cuttings of livers and exo, gunna use jiffys and rockwool, fuking cant be arsed but its lollipop day so meh, may as well rather than bin them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some repugnant shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's some repugnant shit lol


OY less of it lmao... yeh bodies fucked bruv, few hours the swelling will go down, wish it was on my cock but meh, never is


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY less of it lmao... yeh bodies fucked bruv, few hours the swelling will go down, wish it was on my cock but meh, never is


I'm no doc but all these constant infections might have something to do with your immune system...or lack there of lol...could be aids lol jk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm no doc but all these constant infections might have something to do with your immune system...or lack there of lol...could be aids lol jk


my livers FUCKED, maybe to do with that? but yeh im fully aware thers summert wrong, even doc is, i havent seen a doc in 2 yrs, got a reet bollocking for it t new g,, sending me in for full MOT next week ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my livers FUCKED, maybe to do with that? but yeh im fully aware thers summert wrong, even doc is, i havent seen a doc in 2 yrs, got a reet bollocking for it t new g,, sending me in for full MOT next week ffs


 sssshit dawg, thats well gay. nothing worse then knowing you have to go in for tests...well there is...bad results lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sssshit dawg, thats well gay. nothing worse then knowing you have to go in for tests...well there is...bad results lol


already ha dthe bad results, like real terminal bad eventually results, this is keeping tabs on me time


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my livers FUCKED, maybe to do with that? but yeh im fully aware thers summert wrong, even doc is, i havent seen a doc in 2 yrs, got a reet bollocking for it t new g,, sending me in for full MOT next week ffs


Can you not buy a new one off SR2/an immigrant? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2014)

Alright there bumboys? My clones still haven't rooted but it has only been 7 days seems like the exo takes a while am I right? All me seeds have sprouted so happy about that as soon as me clones are all rooted up and re potted there getting the flip....what is it with us men and only going to the docs when your about dead and women say were mardy lmao before my back accident I hadn't been to the docs for about 6 years mainly cuz their all dirty stinkin pakis....hope u get betta soon ice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> My clones still haven't rooted but it has only been 7 days seems like the exo takes a while am I right?


I don't know about anybody else but if I try and clone Exo they take longer than others.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeh man it defo seems that way bottom leaves have gone yellow but no bulging of the stem and tbh they don't look the best I'm sure they'll be grand tho.....dog looks sweet yorkie is that her done now?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> .....dog looks sweet yorkie is that her done now?


No man I wish, she's a way to go yet. 

It's looking to do about 15 weeks at this rate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2014)

I've just decided to chuck some more beans in at the same time as the Exo SCROG's aren't done yet either.

Fairys soon to make the numbers and guaranteed quality/time frame and I should be good to go.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

So whats everyone uptp today then?

Im chopping my 2 QQxLivers tomorrow @10wks flowering /11.5 wks 12/12, started foxtailing nicely and very few white hairs left on it plus i desperately need some money lol

The blue Pit I started 12/12 FS has stretched upto 5ft already despite being directly under the light so may have too chop a bit off it or chop it to pieces for clones as its far too tall to work in my cupboard, does anyone know if the BP is prone to lots of stretching?? if so may have to find some different beans to run or have to start topping em to keep them shorter as tall plants are no good for me atm

Have also chucked another 4 BP into soil so fingers crossed they dont turn into giants as well lol

Also have realised just how shitty the light spread from a cooltube is, not even covering the full 4x4ft area properly so gonna have to fork out for a cool hood instead as im wasting half my cupboard space it seems by running the cooltube so if anyone wants a cool tube there will probably be one for sale or trade within the next few weeks

Also due to the BP being so tall n maybe having to chop it due to space restrictions its gonna leave me with a huge gap between crops so if there is anyone that might be able to chuck me some rooted clones in exchange for some smoke hit me up over the next week( no Exo or anything majorly stinky tho please)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 23, 2014)

Morning lads,

Shawn I found with my exo the quickest I got any cuts to root was 10 days so u should be grand just give them another cpl days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man I wish, she's a way to go yet.
> 
> It's looking to do about 15 weeks at this rate


Fookin ell man that's some flower power lol should reward you tho serious terps 


Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads,
> 
> Shawn I found with my exo the quickest I got any cuts to root was 10 days so u should be grand just give them another cpl days


Easy Gaz sound mate looks like next week theyl be ready then...engineers x deep blue is a strong little bambino and is the dog kush u gave me hopefully theyl gimme some nice shit 

And sae your gonna be a busy boy soon then mate I know what u mean bout the cool tubes that's why I'm thinking about a xxl hood and a 1000 watt badboy them hoods are the bollocks man


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin ell man that's some flower power lol should reward you tho serious terps
> 
> 
> Easy Gaz sound mate looks like next week theyl be ready then...engineers x deep blue is a strong little bambino and is the dog kush u gave me hopefully theyl gimme some nice shit
> ...


yeah need to do something, think thats the main reason the BP stretched so much due to the lack of light spread(well unless its a naturally tall strain anyways???), just need to find a few cuts to keep me ticking over, thinking 3 or 4 cuts should tide me over


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

Out of interest has anyone got any cuts that will be ready this week ? (nothing massively stinky like exo tho lol)


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fookin ell man that's some flower power lol should reward you tho serious terps
> 
> 
> Easy Gaz sound mate looks like next week theyl be ready then...engineers x deep blue is a strong little bambino and is the dog kush u gave me hopefully theyl gimme some nice shit
> ...


i gotta xxl and 1000w, love it mate great investment and they seal well and are much bttr made than the 600 due to their weight, its a mini sun with huge cover in that bad boy hood


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i gotta xxl and 1000w, love it mate great investment and they seal well and are much bttr made than the 600 due to their weight, its a mini sun with huge cover in that bad boy hood


either or ya got a link to these hoods as i need to find something better than this cooltube, reckon its at least cost me a few oz this grow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i gotta xxl and 1000w, love it mate great investment and they seal well and are much bttr made than the 600 due to their weight, its a mini sun with huge cover in that bad boy hood


Aye I rekon one of them in a 1.2 tent would be perfect man dimmable ballast and all that... the coverage them hoods put out is good man and the seal like you say is bang on defo worth the money man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah need to do something, think thats the main reason the BP stretched so much due to the lack of light spread(well unless its a naturally tall strain anyways???), just need to find a few cuts to keep me ticking over, thinking 3 or 4 cuts should tide me over


Well I've got a few diff strains that I've started but they won't be ready for taking cuts for a while apart from 2 seeds that I got in some blues and tbh there pretty smelly already got a reet nice smell to em


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> either or ya got a link to these hoods as i need to find something better than this cooltube, reckon its at least cost me a few oz this grow


http://www.3ch.co.uk/grow-lights/hid-grow-lights/icarus-king-size-air-cooled-reflector/prod_1272.html


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 23, 2014)

1000w Lumatek Dimmable Icarus King Air-Cooled Lighting System
This Grow Light Kit is called an Air Cooled Lighting System. As air is pushed through the reflector by a 150mm hydroponics fan, thus cooling the bulb positioned inside the reflector. So that heat build up does not cause heat stress on the plants positioned below. So by using Air Cooled Lights you can position your Grow Light closer to your plants below. Thus allowing the light produced by the Grow Lamp to shower the flowers in energy for them to develop into a much larger harvest.

What comes in this Grow Light Kit;

This 600 watt Lumatek Dimmable Icarus Lighting System has the following top quality products; Icarus King Size SuperWide Air Cooled Reflector, a Lumatek 100 watt Dimmable Digital ballast and a Lumatek Dual Spectrum 1000W Bulb.


zedd.....

saw this is your ballast a 1000w dims to 6 or is it a 600w as advertised just using a 1000w in the super lumen setting


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I rekon one of them in a 1.2 tent would be perfect man dimmable ballast and all that... the coverage them hoods put out is good man and the seal like you say is bang on defo worth the money man


perfect for that size tent man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> 1000w Lumatek Dimmable Icarus King Air-Cooled Lighting System
> This Grow Light Kit is called an Air Cooled Lighting System. As air is pushed through the reflector by a 150mm hydroponics fan, thus cooling the bulb positioned inside the reflector. So that heat build up does not cause heat stress on the plants positioned below. So by using Air Cooled Lights you can position your Grow Light closer to your plants below. Thus allowing the light produced by the Grow Lamp to shower the flowers in energy for them to develop into a much larger harvest.
> 
> What comes in this Grow Light Kit;
> ...


its a top o the range ballast mine goes...1000w sl...1000w....750w....600....crackin fukin commercial grow kit imo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

obv it stays on 1000w sl.....but u know u can dim it for summer heatwaves


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So whats everyone uptp today then?
> high as a kite listening to german opera


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> 1000w Lumatek Dimmable Icarus King Air-Cooled Lighting System
> This Grow Light Kit is called an Air Cooled Lighting System. As air is pushed through the reflector by a 150mm hydroponics fan, thus cooling the bulb positioned inside the reflector. So that heat build up does not cause heat stress on the plants positioned below. So by using Air Cooled Lights you can position your Grow Light closer to your plants below. Thus allowing the light produced by the Grow Lamp to shower the flowers in energy for them to develop into a much larger harvest.
> 
> What comes in this Grow Light Kit;
> ...


Is that being sold by a reputable company? Seem a very bizarre description. A 600w lighting system that use a 100w ballast and a 1000w bulb.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.3ch.co.uk/grow-lights/hid-grow-lights/icarus-king-size-air-cooled-reflector/prod_1272.html


cool cheers mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Saerimmner said:
> 
> 
> > So whats everyone uptp today then?
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

Just been n checked the QQxlivers i wanted to chop tomorrow an because its foxtailed the foxtails have now got a new growth of white hairs ffs, its currently 10wks flowering so at what point do ya say enough is enough n just chop the damn thing? dont wanna chop if its gonna affect potency or extra yield etc but also badly need some money from it lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just been n checked the QQxlivers i wanted to chop tomorrow an because its foxtailed the foxtails have now got a new growth of white hairs ffs, its currently 10wks flowering so at what point do ya say enough is enough n just chop the damn thing? dont wanna chop if its gonna affect potency or extra yield etc but also badly need some money from it lol


chop it mate she wont gain much more


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> chop it mate she wont gain much more


Thats what i was mainly thinking but just wanted to double check since its my first grow in over 3 yrs lol, cheers mate


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 23, 2014)

soil growers how often do you add cal/mag ??? im roughly 4 weeks flower and my ladies are getting rust spots on the very top im guessing this is a cal/mag deficiency rest of plant is real healthy green i added lime to the soil at the very beginning thinking i wouldnt need to use cal/mag ...any advice ???


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

redeye jedi88 said:


> soil growers how often do you add cal/mag ??? im roughly 4 weeks flower and my ladies are getting rust spots on the very top im guessing this is a cal/mag deficiency rest of plant is real healthy green i added lime to the soil at the very beginning thinking i wouldnt need to use cal/mag ...any advice ???


yeah its surprising how much cal the plants need, since using strong tea I don't have the prob but when just using biobizz in soil I had to add cal mag


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 23, 2014)

Buy some cal.mag.

and next time amended your soil better before hand....

an example would be to use subcookd super soil the recipe is every were he claims is be designed for weed specifically....

but i don't like brown fingers unless ya missus has been round ....get what in saying sailor....

wots the going on u bunch of slags its dead in here......

don the cherry smell filling my gaff is divine......absolutly divine.....fuck knows why you ain't still running this yorky the stench is beautiful and very strong.....

organic hydro is the bolloxs plants look amazing 

when ever anyone wants to upload some let me know lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Buy some cal.mag.
> 
> and next time amended your soil better before hand....
> 
> ...


u not a subcool groupie lmfao.......get ya bowls ya bongs ur strap ons and come and join me in a wank fest, the supersoil recipe he gives is g a s h, ull get burn in early flower and defs in mid...ha ha theres a much bttr receipe man..........


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah its surprising how much cal the plants need, since using strong tea I don't have the prob but when just using biobizz in soil I had to add cal mag


oioi hows u mate.....up2 much...did u ever google that an tea??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 23, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Is that being sold by a reputable company? Seem a very bizarre description. A 600w lighting system that use a 100w ballast and a 1000w bulb.


yea that's what i was getting at maybe a typo..
.1000w defo ain't common fuck knows why....


----------



## walrus360 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey UK growers! I'm a long time grower from the west coast in the States. I'm doing the crazy thing and getting married and moving to the Southeast late this year. I'm having a difficult time believing that I will never grow again, and even though the woman knows about my hobby and I've visited the UK a few million times, I know nothing about the do's and don'ts of growing for personal use over there. Aside from not stealing electric, using carbon filters to keep the neighbors happy, and keeping plant counts under 9, does anybody have any advice? I don't know the rights of citizens over there. Can police check your elec bill on suspicion of activity? Do they have thermal detection? Or is it more of the classic, people get busted for selling, telling friends and the friend grasses them up, stench/noise from the grow? Thx in advance.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2014)

walrus360 said:


> Hey UK growers! I'm a long time grower from the west coast in the States. I'm doing the crazy thing and getting married and moving to the Southeast late this year. I'm having a difficult time believing that I will never grow again, and even though the woman knows about my hobby and I've visited the UK a few million times, I know nothing about the do's and don'ts of growing for personal use over there. Aside from not stealing electric, using carbon filters to keep the neighbors happy, and keeping plant counts under 9, does anybody have any advice? I don't know the rights of citizens over there. Can police check your elec bill on suspicion of activity? Do they have thermal detection? Or is it more of the classic, people get busted for selling, telling friends and the friend grasses them up, stench/noise from the grow? Thx in advance.


pretty safe with 9...tell all your friends etc, hang ducting out the window, put the cf on the intake let the neighbours know so they can tip u off if the feds pull up, overcharge and boast about quality and sell wet.......u know the rules man welcome


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

Out of interest all you lads that make bubble hash, how do you dry your trim out ready for freezing? Ideally i would use a hanging airer thingymabob( the mesh ones) but not gonna have the money to get 1 before ive chopped


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest all you lads that make bubble hash, how do you dry your trim out ready for freezing? Ideally i would use a hanging airer thingymabob( the mesh ones) but not gonna have the money to get 1 before ive chopped


go to ya local pound shop and get a 3 tier mesh clothes hanger.....job done....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2014)

I put mine in a shoe box & leave in flower room or on top of veg tent,stir occasionally , bone in a few days.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> go to ya local pound shop and get a 3 tier mesh clothes hanger.....job done....


yeah that was the plan but all the pound shops near me are suddenly out of them lol, hopefully they will have some in by tomorrow tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 23, 2014)

@garyboy you about by any chance mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pretty safe with 9...tell all your friends etc, hang ducting out the window, put the cf on the intake let the neighbours know so they can tip u off if the feds pull up, overcharge and boast about quality and sell wet.......u know the rules man welcome


LMAO FUCKING RUTHLESS HAHAHA

morning ladies
caps soz


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning all, gonna chop the smaller of the 2 qqxlivers today n give the larger 1 a day or 2 extra


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @garyboy you about by any chance mate?


I am now mate, what's up?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I am now mate, what's up?


Morning mate hows you? Just wondered if you had managed to post them bubble bags yet by any chance?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuck mate, no I forgot all about it, I've ha a lot going on this week bro, Email me an addy and I'll get them off to u 2day


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck mate, no I forgot all about it, I've ha a lot going on this week bro, Email me an addy and I'll get them off to u 2day


lol no worries mate i know what its like , fancy PM`ing me ya e-mail?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

Morning cock knockers. Any plans for the day? Into week 7 tomorrow, decided to keep em going till week 9 ish (supposedly a 8weeker (thanks to the blue in the cross) but they still have white hairs coming left right n centre)...dog by far smells the best n nothing else to report really other then I'm gonna feed em just some boost this feed then straight water till chop.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

some pics from last night ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2014)

took 30 cuttings yesterday 50/50 exo and livers well more like 35, but ther in prop now under cfl, see how they fair innit,

still good for weekend gary?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

@gary e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> took 30 cuttings yesterday 50/50 exo and livers well more like 35, but ther in prop now under cfl, see how they fair innit,
> 
> still good for weekend gary?


If you find you have any you cant use or whatever fancy shouting me? need to find 3 or 4 cuts to tide me over so there aint a huge break between harvests


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> took 30 cuttings yesterday 50/50 exo and livers well more like 35, but ther in prop now under cfl, see how they fair innit,
> 
> still good for weekend gary?


Yeah still all good for the weekend mate I'm staying down that way till Monday anyway was gonna hit urs on the way home then if that ok .



Saerimmner said:


> @gary e-mail


Email back at u mate, and that's the bags on there way 1st class so u Shud have em in a day or so.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah still all good for the weekend mate I'm staying down that way till Monday anyway was gonna hit urs on the way home then if that ok .
> 
> 
> 
> Email back at u mate, and that's the bags on there way 1st class so u Shud have em in a day or so.


cheers mate much appreciated, just need a guide on how to do it now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate much appreciated, just need a guide on how to do it now lol


I never had much luck making bubble mine always ended up too green and horrible, I ended up just using the work bag to sieve the trim for Kief, I'm sure one of the other lads will advise u the best method for making bubble or u can just watch some vids on YouTube.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Right well thats the small QQxLivers chopped and hanging up, just a rooted clone this one so only 6/7 buds on the entire thing, should get around 1-1.5oz off of it though i reckon. have trimmed the fan leaves off n gonna leave the sugar leaves on the plant to dry since i dont have an airer to use atm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 24, 2014)

I normally just chuck all my sugar trim in a shoebox and leave it to dry in the grow room for 4-5 days, but need to shake it up every day to make sure it drys evenly and ain't damp underneath. Never tried trimming dry but would imagine it's more of a pain than doing it when wet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

Would you shake said trim like you would a Polaroid picture?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I normally just chuck all my sugar trim in a shoebox and leave it to dry in the grow room for 4-5 days, but need to shake it up every day to make sure it drys evenly and ain't damp underneath. Never tried trimming dry but would imagine it's more of a pain than doing it when wet.


Hmm might have to try that at some point, plan for the moment though is to wait til thursday when i get some money n buy one of those clothes airers n see how it works


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone got any cuts spare at all? Only looking for 3-4


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Also has anyone heard from GHB recently? if so can you shoot me a PM please


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

Try mixing some street into your pitch... Can I get some cuts up in this hizzay maybe looking for 3...of a kind..see lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Try mixing some street into your pitch... Can I get some cuts up in this hizzay maybe looking for 3...of a kind..see lol.


haha fuck all that chav speak shit lol, the lads in here know well enough by now I dont expect things for free so im sure if someone can help me out they will shout me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Alreet fart knockers what u lot sayin then? Relax that looks sweet mate looks like she's eaten up all her nitrogen fast tho? 30 cuts aye ice not doing things by halfs I see lol...I cracked 2 seeds I got out of some blues a while back and I've just topped em at 5 nodes let me tell ya they fookin stink more than the exo a lot more defo gonna tek some cuts off of them just incase they turn out to be stunners...just having a nice joint now then I'm off to bed for a few hour on a night shifty

Lmao....up in this hizzay makes me chuckle every time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet fart knockers what u lot sayin then? Relax that looks sweet mate looks like she's eaten up all her nitrogen fast tho? 30 cuts aye ice not doing things by halfs I see lol...I cracked 2 seeds I got out of some blues a while back and I've just topped em at 5 nodes let me tell ya they fookin stink more than the exo a lot more defo gonna tek some cuts off of them just incase they turn out to be stunners...just having a nice joint now then I'm off to bed for a few hour on a night shifty
> 
> Lmao....up in this hizzay makes me chuckle every time


The light leaves are down to a mag def that I encountered after flip but all new growth is nice n lush.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

The new 300 is fucking shite!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

302 aye i watched it last night. best bit was that vespa off the last james bond with her jubblies out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The light leaves are down to a mag def that I encountered after flip but all new growth is nice n lush.


New leaf growth 7 week in flower??? Aye me.mate seen that new 300 said it was alright like but not a patch on the 1st one hard film to beat 1st one is bad as fook


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 24, 2014)

New roboncop is ok though ....

rimmer i got some of dons slH x sc cuts.....

wot u doing with that cloner???


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> New roboncop is ok though ....
> 
> rimmer i got some of dons slH x sc cuts.....
> 
> wot u doing with that cloner???


 its sitting here if ya wanna do some kinda deal on it but you will have to jump on the train or summat as postage will be ridiculous amounts even though its a really light item, also the pump will need troubleshooting as it still works but the spinner wont spin for some reason, probably a piss easy fix but i just simply cant be arsed to investigate it where i cant set the thing up here lol

if ya want ill swap ya it for 3-4 cuts to tide me over AND ill even send you a bit of bud from em when they are done if ya like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah still all good for the weekend mate I'm staying down that way till Monday anyway was gonna hit urs on the way home then if that ok .



yeh man, just deciding if ima fuk these xo and livers of anf hope mine root or just flower em and fukit wat i get is what i get, they just look mangled, dunno whats going on, not def just ucked and dont seem to be changin, been under 600mh for a week and dunno whats going on,

eitehrway purps huger unna yeild well


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 24, 2014)

threads been pretty dead recently hows we all doodling?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> threads been pretty dead recently hows we all doodling?


Not bad mate, chopped my 1st plant in 3 years earlier so happy about that, hows you?


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not bad mate, chopped my 1st plant in 3 years earlier so happy about that, hows you?


goodman sae glad you finally got a harvest in, you aint had the best of luck mate this last few years have ya hay?!? it was a qqxlivers wasnt it that everyones been begging a sample off lolol dont worry mate i dont want none lolol you get a nice yield from her? i been knocking out a fair bit of green recently carnt afford to smoke it meself tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> goodman sae glad you finally got a harvest in, you aint had the best of luck mate this last few years have ya hay?!? it was a qqxlivers wasnt it that everyones been begging a sample off lolol dont worry mate i dont want none lolol you get a nice yield from her? i been knocking out a fair bit of green recently carnt afford to smoke it meself tho lol


yeah ive got 2 qqxlivers, 1 rooted clone n 1 vegged plant, chopped the lil un today n gonna leave the big one for a day or so until i can afford an airer for the trim as gary is kindly lending me his bubble bags so dont wanna waste an opportunity lol, reckon ill get 4-6oz from the 2 so not bad for first grow in a few years

as for the sample whether ya want it or not it will be winging its way to ya at some point , an offer is an offer at the end of the day lol, prob be next week some point when ive got money to send ppls samples out

An how comes you aint got any smoke for yaself if ya knocking it out? just underweigh some chavvy mug lol

Also only another 1-2 weeks and i will be able to chop the 2 SAGE as well so hopefully get some debts paid off n not have to struggle for a change, only got £2k in total to pay off to various companies and then completely debt free lol, will be the first time ive been in no debt since i got wiv my missus 5yrs ago ( bloody women eh?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

i'm dying to see what it looked like finished man. any pics?

grats on ya first one in 3 years. i'd have been up the wall. whenever i down tools i'm bored as and end up getting mashed all the time.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 24, 2014)

debt-free?!? whats that mate??? lol

fucking fair play getting out of the debt n not just knocking em unless its a court warrant bailiff i aint paying shit lol u taught me that lol the sage n sour was very distinct in flavour sae dunno bout just sage on its own tho? but i really enjoyed the sage n sour, i dont do tens n 20s geezer n if people oz's etc are short they wont buy again so no point i need the cash more that i can make from the bigger bits, a mate has got me a smoke saved ready to send for me bd next wk tho so im looking forward to that.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm dying to see what it looked like finished man. any pics?
> 
> grats on ya first one in 3 years. i'd have been up the wall. whenever i down tools i'm bored as and end up getting mashed all the time.


how was brum Don? didnt see chedz by any chance did ya? lol joke but strange hes gone awol again, n prob already said thanks well i fucking hope so anyway but niceone for that fingy last week bloody destroyed me lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

brum was shit, there's fuck all there but the NEC. last day they had comic con on in the next hall, kept having to swerve fat fuckers in lycra thinking they look the spitting dabs of spiderman. some serious costume fanatics mind you. them that spend grands on their outfit. ratio of twats dressed as dr who or pokemon to fit birds was waaaay off.

best by far:







might have been chedz in there but i doubt it.....

aye that stuff is fierce as fook. done a number on everyone i gave it too barring a local lad who's on here budolski. tolerance of a rhino that lad. second rip fettled him though.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2014)

lolol just seems strange hes gone awol again n i dont buy its about what was owed to someone, he sent out more than that in samples, fones off has been for days fuck knows.

fucking el mate what job u got??? your boss drinks poppers like they energy drinks, you gotta be the only employer who gets caught sending dope to work and gets away with it and you get to look at fine batwomen like herself or whatever the fuck shes spose to be lol reeeeepect lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

yeah that is odd actually though he's probably just lost his blower. 

hahahaha man i work in education. no shit.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm dying to see what it looked like finished man. any pics?
> 
> grats on ya first one in 3 years. i'd have been up the wall. whenever i down tools i'm bored as and end up getting mashed all the time.


yup got a few half decent pics of the little 1 ive chopped so far, will get em up in a minute once ive cleaned the data from the pics

lol i know what you mean mate but barely even have the money for a box of tabs these days let alone getting mashed lol

When you back from gringo land? as you are on the Fairy`s list as well lol,

i will say though even tho i havent smoked any of the qqxlivers since bout 2 weeks ago when it was @ 8wks flowering this is definetely some genetics that is worth putting the effort into stabilise/finalise in my opinion, its in the white/diesel kinda category and grown properly (not me after a 3yr absence lol) will be an absolute frost monster. 

strong as fuck as well and the effect feels like a combo of headband an haze, fucks your eyes and head up first then travels over the top of ya head and down ya back paralysing shit as it goes lol

will def be worth ya cracking some beans if ya still have any as i dont think the samples ill be sending out will be anywhere near what a GOOD grower with a dialled in room could put out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

sound be glad to see em. i should give a few more out or run em out myself lol. i think you were the only one who got any to test you know now i think about it.

you reckon it's that sweet i probably will! the dog x qq was weird. didn't taste right. 

i'm back in toon now but fly off to tenerife for the secret cup. cannabis cup for the weekend. back sunday night. two weekends in a row i've missed the footy ffs.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2014)

i aint been tenerife in years, bet linekers bar is still the same ol shithole it was a long time ago n browns, food was shite too, hope the dopes better mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

This was a lower popcorn bud i sampled at 7-8wks flower (lowest bud on the entire plant), only pic ive got atm that properly shows the frosting, will try n grab some better ones for ya tomoz in daylight as my phone dont like taking pics in half light

    These are from harvest time today, could have easily gone another week or so i reckon but after 11.5 wks 12/12 i need some money and am desperate for a smoke lmao, gonna leave the larger 1 under the light for a few days as that has a fair few white hairs still to turn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

will be we're entering our own.  and the guys who invited us down have been growing BB gear outdoors for some time now. can't wait to get a deeks at it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

looks like it could have gone a bit longer but deffo looks frosty. got the QQ structure for sure. Xmas tree shape. no purple to it though. bet it smells sweet as eh.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> will be we're entering our own.  and the guys who invited us down have been growing BB gear outdoors for some time now. can't wait to get a deeks at it.


best bet from what i could remember place was expensive n pretty shite imo, still some sum sun n nice dope by the sounds so alls good, enjoy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sound be glad to see em. i should give a few more out or run em out myself lol. i think you were the only one who got any to test you know now i think about it.
> 
> you reckon it's that sweet i probably will! the dog x qq was weird. didn't taste right.
> 
> i'm back in toon now but fly off to tenerife for the secret cup. cannabis cup for the weekend. back sunday night. two weekends in a row i've missed the footy ffs.


What ya mean it didnt taste right?

Also has anyone done a smoke report on the straight QQ that you know of? be interesting to read n see what tastes have carried over n stuff, wont help me too much as never smoked livers that i remember so would only be getting 1 side of the picture lol

Also if ya gonna hand seeds out to people to test might be n idea to hit zedd up in here an see if he will test em for ya as i know most of the other lads are cash croppers n wont wanna risk unknown genetics whereas i reckon zedd would prob enjoy the challenge an we all know he produces top notch weed lol
Mind you depending on how many seeds ya got there might be a few ppl in here willing to test em for ya, i know robbie had some of these seeds as well

also in the same vein might be an idea to send some to Hemlock, DST, SkunkMunkie etc in the other threads to test as well if they would for you?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2014)

i member buying 4 e's of one of the sambuca girls over there, they give it the sexy me shit so you buy a bucca i couldnt be arsed with that n was a tad rude n told em just get me some e's, they had strange stamps on them like numbers more the sorta shit u see on scripts me n me mate where walking back to the apartment which was half hr away so i double dropped n said if im not up in 15-20min i been ripped, didnt feel much after said time n just outside the timeshare his mum had i said fuck it they aint e's, threw the other 2 near a car, 5mins later im buzzing me titts off searching round some random car ive thrown the e's at lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like it could have gone a bit longer but deffo looks frosty. got the QQ structure for sure. Xmas tree shape. no purple to it though. bet it smells sweet as eh.


There is the slightest of purple colouring to the very bottom of the calyxes by the stalks, very very minute, probably less than a 2-3mm stripe on each calyx, will get my missus to get her decent camera out tomoz n see if she can get some better pics than i can lol

very sweet smell, not too gd at describing tastes but will tell ya what it might be construed as lol

tastes/hints--- lemons/oranges/pineapple/grapefruit/petrol/white strains/diesel strains etc etc etc, obviously the proper flavours wont come out until its been grown properly n cured properly lol, might chuck a single nug in a mini glass jar n forget about it for a month or so, if i do i will do it off of the bigger plant as im leaving that to flower for longer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i member buying 4 e's of one of the sambuca girls over there, they give it the sexy me shit so you buy a bucca i couldnt be arsed with that n was a tad rude n told em just get me some e's, they had strange stamps on them like numbers more the sorta shit u see on scripts me n me mate where walking back to the apartment which was half hr away so i double dropped n said if im not up in 15-20min i been ripped, didnt feel much after said time n just outside the timeshare his mum had i said fuck it they aint e's, threw the other 2 near a car, 5mins later im buzzing me titts off searching round some random car ive thrown the e's at lmao


Hahahahahahaha good times.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What ya mean it didnt taste right?
> 
> Also has anyone done a smoke report on the straight QQ that you know of? be interesting to read n see what tastes have carried over n stuff, wont help me too much as never smoked livers that i remember so would only be getting 1 side of the picture lol
> 
> ...


hemlock has his hands full moving at the mo, and working on new BB gear of his own! i've plenty more pips and untested stuff if folks want a shot just shout. the QQxDog was a bit funky earthy and not as strong as dog. just not quite right. and it threw naners so it went. 


Saerimmner said:


> There is the slightest of purple colouring to the very bottom of the calyxes by the stalks, very very minute, probably less than a 2-3mm stripe on each calyx, will get my missus to get her decent camera out tomoz n see if she can get some better pics than i can lol
> 
> very sweet smell, not too gd at describing tastes but will tell ya what it might be construed as lol
> 
> tastes/hints--- lemons/oranges/pineapple/grapefruit/petrol/white strains/diesel strains etc etc etc, obviously the proper flavours wont come out until its been grown properly n cured properly lol, might chuck a single nug in a mini glass jar n forget about it for a month or so, if i do i will do it off of the bigger plant as im leaving that to flower for longer


yeah grapefruity was my best stab at it. pink grape fruity citrus. 


newuserlol said:


> i member buying 4 e's of one of the sambuca girls over there, they give it the sexy me shit so you buy a bucca i couldnt be arsed with that n was a tad rude n told em just get me some e's, they had strange stamps on them like numbers more the sorta shit u see on scripts me n me mate where walking back to the apartment which was half hr away so i double dropped n said if im not up in 15-20min i been ripped, didnt feel much after said time n just outside the timeshare his mum had i said fuck it they aint e's, threw the other 2 near a car, 5mins later im buzzing me titts off searching round some random car ive thrown the e's at lmao


hahahah you knacker lol. doubt i'll be hunting for e's like. having a detox for a bit


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahahahahaha good times.


the better night was me mate who is a pretty boy hes all getting his fing on with some girls from ''chelsea'' they where canning town at best so ive left him to it got talking to another couple of english lads who both had birds we all just having a larf then some spantards come up n touch there girls up the two lads got straight in there one at least caught one of the tards the other missed totally, think i may have had a boot or 3 but we all get kicked out, one lad fucks off n so do the girls me n this bloke i just met then got ON IT, many class a's latter n the morning is there we both parted i gone back to the apartment nutted to be interrogated by all the fam on whilst there been looking for me all night lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hemlock has his hands full moving at the mo, and working on new BB gear of his own! i've plenty more pips and untested stuff if folks want a shot just shout. the QQxDog was a bit funky earthy and not as strong as dog. just not quite right. and it threw naners so it went.
> 
> yeah grapefruity was my best stab at it. pink grape fruity citrus.
> 
> hahahah you knacker lol. doubt i'll be hunting for e's like. having a detox for a bit


Out of interest what other strains/crosses you got floating around?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2014)

just finished the latest ep of walking dead, one but last i do hope the next is a goodun cause this second half of the season has been crap.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah just watched it there myself... A right cock tease lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest what other strains/crosses you got floating around?


many, i'd have to have a look n see tbh. my filing system is non existant.

I sacked walking dead off when they bussed in a load of new people to kill off over the season. just milking it like fucking lost. that show fucked me off royally


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> many, i'd have to have a look n see tbh. my filing system is non existant.
> 
> I sacked walking dead off when they bussed in a load of new people to kill off over the season. just milking it like fucking lost. that show fucked me off royally



Well if you come across anything thats mostly/all indica, short as possible and likely to be a short flowerer gimme a shout n im sure we can work something out lol

Also morning all


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 25, 2014)

My total disgust and complete could not be bothered replying was initiated by your man


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yorkshireman


 and the ever so common across any forum topic the self proclaimed omnipotence often accompanied by a few sheep to fully allow the omnipotence entity to fully bask in his or her own brilliance.

Often this also causes the most common reason for people leaving a forum.

_ (oh and you can upload a picture of a marijuana plant well fkn done son)_

It is not what you say tractor man but how you said it.


No 1 - did not realise it would be so noob central so did not see the reason to explain that drying out is not letting your plant go on some sort of hunger strike until their leaves shrivel with dehydration death; or as hunter wellies man like to put it "enforced drought" what a lovely bit of poetic licence that was.

A far more productive and useful way to answer would have been to simply say. "we only had this debate / discussion the other XYZ - there were different opinions here is the thread link and you can take from it what you wish.

But no the self proclaimed omnipotence prick has to reply with contempt, ignorance and a general demure of ridicule. Of course anyone with basic people skills will know this is not the way to answer questions in a forum or anywhere else for that matter.

Furthermore he lists a bunch of irrelevant food crops that could not be further removed from hydro style growing, but failed to think of maybe crops such as strawberries that are grown on mass with varied techniques again the only reason for such answers is to further beat his chest, to show his superiority to the following sheep and allow a bit more basking in self importance.

Just so the definition can be added - drying out for dwc or retic would be - allowing the plant to use all liquid in the bin and allowing 24 or so hours before refilling rather than the top up method.

Some more switched on people sought of understood this and mentioned it. 



tip top toker said:


> well tbh, we discussed this a couple of days ago, and there was no agreement on whether you should or shouldn't, but what was agreed that you can do it this way and still grow perfectly healthy plants and is not by any means a practice to be avoided at all costs. And it is clearly an accepted manner of growing, hence the succes people have with ebb n flow systems.





tip top toker said:


> are people possbily getting all angry at each other over a simple misunderstanding? (I could be wrong and there is reason for the slander )
> 
> But when these folk are saying drying out, are they meaning dry out as in bone dry (stupid) or dry out in the normal growers meaning that is to say let it dry out (enough) so as to minimize risk of overwatering? I would always let my plants "dry out", as in making sure i'm not gonna be overwatering them, and there was never any issues. This being with soil.





tip top toker said:


> You say it should be avoided at all cost, yet i managed just fine doing it that way.
> 
> And i have seen a number of ebb n flow designed to do exactly that, flood to a set point and then drain off all water, and with hydroton, ther's going to be little to no water retention.
> 
> as was discussed yesterday or whenever with lemon king, sure it might be better to keep it topped up at all times, but you can VERY happily just let it drink it's water, then re-fill once at a few inches from the bottom. Might not be the recommended method, but it still works none the less.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> My total disgust and complete could not be bothered replying was initiated by your man and the ever so common across any forum topic the self proclaimed omnipotence often accompanied by a few sheep to fully allow the omnipotence entity to fully bask in his or her own brilliance.
> 
> Often this also causes the most common reason for people leaving a forum.
> 
> ...


What are you jibbering on about? Doesnt make much sense


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> My total disgust and complete could not be bothered replying was initiated by your man and the ever so common across any forum topic the self proclaimed omnipotence often accompanied by a few sheep to fully allow the omnipotence entity to fully bask in his or her own brilliance.
> 
> Often this also causes the most common reason for people leaving a forum.
> 
> ...


this is the uk growers thread, its notorious for the reaction you encountered why are you being such a pissy little girl and fuking my buzz?


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 25, 2014)

LOL - baa baa 



tip top toker said:


> well tbh, we discussed this a couple of days ago, and there was no agreement on whether you should or shouldn't, but what was agreed that you can do it this way and still grow perfectly healthy plants and is not by any means a practice to be avoided at all costs. And it is clearly an accepted manner of growing, hence the succes people have with ebb n flow systems.





tip top toker said:


> are people possbily getting all angry at each other over a simple misunderstanding? (I could be wrong and there is reason for the slander )
> 
> But when these folk are saying drying out, are they meaning dry out as in bone dry (stupid) or dry out in the normal growers meaning that is to say let it dry out (enough) so as to minimize risk of overwatering? I would always let my plants "dry out", as in making sure i'm not gonna be overwatering them, and there was never any issues. This being with soil.





tip top toker said:


> You say it should be avoided at all cost, yet i managed just fine doing it that way.
> 
> And i have seen a number of ebb n flow designed to do exactly that, flood to a set point and then drain off all water, and with hydroton, ther's going to be little to no water retention.
> 
> as was discussed yesterday or whenever with lemon king, sure it might be better to keep it topped up at all times, but you can VERY happily just let it drink it's water, then re-fill once at a few inches from the bottom. Might not be the recommended method, but it still works none the less.





zeddd said:


> this is the uk growers thread, its notorious for the reaction you encountered why are you being such a pissy little girl and fuking my buzz?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

actually I got a nice little buzz on courtesy of a livers she ontop of my morning exo vape, got fuk all to do today and I got a lot to crop soon, the tea has been worthwhile


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> LOL - baa baa


don't talk like that man ull get Baz worked up


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 25, 2014)

If it makes no sense to you then don't comment as you were obviously not there. * amazing



Saerimmner said:


> What are you jibbering on about? Doesnt make much sense


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

nah Baz whinney get get worked up for a baa baa, common as muck they r


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> If it makes no sense to you then don't comment as you were obviously not there. * amazing


I can see you lasting long in here lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you come across anything thats mostly/all indica, short as possible and likely to be a short flowerer gimme a shout n im sure we can work something out lol
> Also morning all


Morning man, I'm sure i have plenty short indica stuff i did an ak48 cross but can't think for the life of me what i crossed it with. 

Morning All and sand grouper, if you've come to argue you came to the right place. 

fresh fish boys! reel this fucker in.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning man, I'm sure i have plenty short indica stuff i did an ak48 cross but can't think for the life of me what i crossed it with.
> 
> Morning All and sand grouper, if you've come to argue you came to the right place.
> 
> fresh fish boys! reel this fucker in.


orite don hows u mate got some of ur beans to pop next ....mite need the enigma machine to crack the code cos im not sure wat sc x log x sd xcd.....im nearly there man but I need teacher for the last bit


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite don hows u mate got some of ur beans to pop next ....mite need the enigma machine to crack the code cos im not sure wat sc x log x sd xcd.....im nearly there man but I need teacher for the last bit


im gonna hazard a guess at smelly cherry x larry OG x sour diesel x critical dream lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite don hows u mate got some of ur beans to pop next ....mite need the enigma machine to crack the code cos im not sure wat sc x log x sd xcd.....im nearly there man but I need teacher for the last bit





Saerimmner said:


> im gonna hazard a guess at smelly cherry x larry OG x sour diesel x critical dream lol


morning boys, you were close! I renamed them sweet & sour (even though there is already a S&S but fuck it). the CD is chem dawg. those pips are gems. 
smelly cherry x larry OG x sour diesel x chem dawg. they were gifted to me minus the smelly cherry part obv. real fuelly fat golf ball buds. sweet ish but sour if you get as lemony one.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> im gonna hazard a guess at smelly cherry x larry OG x sour diesel x critical dream lol


I had lemon og and was defeated by cd


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning boys, you were close! I renamed them sweet & sour (even though there is already a S&S but fuck it). the CD is chem dawg. those pips are gems.
> smelly cherry x larry OG x sour diesel x chem dawg. they were gifted to me minus the smelly cherry part obv. real fuelly fat golf ball buds. sweet ish but sour if you get as lemony one.


chem dawg is a fav, cant wait man fat little buggers dons seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

aye real plump tiger striped. really stout plants.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 25, 2014)

Afternoon lads . Poking my head in to say hi . That new guy talks some shit that's 2 mins of my life I'll never get back .


----------



## Sandgrouper (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll last as long as their is worthwhile interaction, and if sheep wish to baa so much then who really cares anyway. 



Saerimmner said:


> I can see you lasting long in here lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> I'll last as long as their is worthwhile interaction, and if sheep wish to baa so much then who really cares anyway.


You really do have a thing about sheep dont ya? Quite worrying


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

for the sheep?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for the sheep?


Well of course, at least Baz treats em nice, bet this other bloke just runs up behind em, gives em a quick scuttling from behind then wipes his dick on the curtains an then fucks off again without so much as even a thank you lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandgrouper said:


> My total disgust and complete could not be bothered replying was initiated by your man and the ever so common across any forum topic the self proclaimed omnipotence often accompanied by a few sheep to fully allow the omnipotence entity to fully bask in his or her own brilliance.
> 
> Often this also causes the most common reason for people leaving a forum.
> 
> ...



Days late _Ad Hominem..........._


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

the curtains will never be the same again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

I did a night on LSD with an ex bird years ago.

Shagging on acid is a crazy experience and no easy task I'll tell you.

That awkward moment the next afternoon when you both wake up in a distorted haze to see the full hand print of blood on the curtains!.........


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did a night on LSD with an ex bird years ago.
> 
> Shagging on acid is a crazy experience and no easy task I'll tell you.
> 
> That awkward moment the next afternoon when you both wake up in a distorted haze to see the full hand print of blood on the curtains!.........


sex whilst tripping is pretty cool like it yman, interesting explosion of colours accompanying the money shot......


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Easy boys what you all saying


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

Went from noon bashing to fucking on acid...lol


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just got my riot cubes delivered so gonna pop the latest lot of seeds in. Gonna really lst these lot kosher tangie meant to stretch into 4th week of flower.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did a night on LSD with an ex bird years ago.
> 
> Shagging on acid is a crazy experience and no easy task I'll tell you.
> 
> That awkward moment the next afternoon when you both wake up in a distorted haze to see the full hand print of blood on the curtains!.........


Fuck me Yorkie. . . What you do to the poor girl ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

Not like he could shove his fist in her college degree


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuckin ell it ain't half been dead in ere past week or so, 

anyway evening all what u lot up to 2nite?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

Story bud, sweet fuck all! Smoked the last of my smoke last night so sober villa here I come


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

There is now a brand of ecstasy called "bitcoin" LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuckin ell it ain't half been dead in ere past week or so,
> 
> anyway evening all what u lot up to 2nite?


bugger all as normal other than cooking lol, had to chop my BP today as its far too large for my grow area, started it 12/12FS, put it right under the 600 HPS n in less than 14 days its over 5ft n still stretching so had to go

On a brighter note though had another 4 BP i chucked into soil to crack yesterday or day before an they are all above ground within 2 hrs of each other so they have taken their slain siblings place until they start showing sex n can see what ones of them need their heads chopping off

Other than that just waiting for Lemon to get bk to me bout some cuts i need so i aint got a massive gap in production as he was only one to respond lol

you upto much mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> bugger all as normal other than cooking lol, had to chop my BP today as its far too large for my grow area, started it 12/12FS, put it right under the 600 HPS n in less than 14 days its over 5ft n still stretching so had to go
> 
> On a brighter note though had another 4 BP i chucked into soil to crack yesterday or day before an they are all above ground within 2 hrs of each other so they have taken their slain siblings place until they start showing sex n can see what ones of them need their heads chopping off
> 
> ...


ill let u know if any of these livers or exo root m8.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> bugger all as normal other than cooking lol, had to chop my BP today as its far too large for my grow area, started it 12/12FS, put it right under the 600 HPS n in less than 14 days its over 5ft n still stretching so had to go
> 
> On a brighter note though had another 4 BP i chucked into soil to crack yesterday or day before an they are all above ground within 2 hrs of each other so they have taken their slain siblings place until they start showing sex n can see what ones of them need their heads chopping off
> 
> ...


not up to fuck all mate just smoking the last of my blue cheese tonight got enough for a cpl J's left. Any sign of they bags today mate? 

On a seperate note has anyone got a half oz they can load the fairy up with 2morro?


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2014)

What's everyone upto then? Lights due on soon and 3 weeks to go as of Sunday gotta love 6week flower time man lol even if it is only just 3weeks saved. Had enough of it now though so that's why switched it up. New system being ordered soon as that's down aswell.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What's everyone upto then? Lights due on soon and 3 weeks to go as of Sunday gotta love 6week flower time man lol even if it is only just 3weeks saved. Had enough of it now though so that's why switched it up. New system being ordered soon as that's down aswell.


I love you're big cock ninja .


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ill let u know if any of these livers or exo root m8.


cheers mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> not up to fuck all mate just smoking the last of my blue cheese tonight got enough for a cpl J's left. Any sign of they bags today mate?
> 
> On a seperate note has anyone got a half oz they can load the fairy up with 2morro?


yes mate they arrived safe and sound thank you mate, will get em back to ya as soon as ive done what i need to lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 25, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What's everyone upto then? Lights due on soon and 3 weeks to go as of Sunday gotta love 6week flower time man lol even if it is only just 3weeks saved. Had enough of it now though so that's why switched it up. New system being ordered soon as that's down aswell.


what you growing thats only a 6 weeker?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I love you're big cock ninja .


 you my friend are a credit to this Thread lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me Yorkie. . . What you do to the poor girl ?


Fuck knows man, no apparant injuries so we dusted ourselves off and went to the pub lol.
To this day I don't remember what happened, the only image I have in my head is a rather cliche 'moonlight on cleavage' shot.


Chick was only 16-17 at the time, I've some belting storys with that bird. 
She turned up with a profile on FB the other day, I'll see if I can sniper a photo at some point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

12 weeks 12/12.

Dog S1.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 12 weeks 12/12.
> 
> Dog S1.
> 
> ...


Ide be proud to have raised her !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

ffs.

It won't let me get past page 11691 now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ide be proud to have raised her !


Oh I'm quite chuffed, proof's in the pudding though. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's that chick from the LSD sex session......

Hayley


I've a few claims on that lass.

First time she ever took coke was with me.
First time she ever took acid was with me.
First time she ever fucked on E' was with me.
First time she ever fucked on acid was with me.
First time she ever had her back doors smashed in while on drugs was by me.

I went through my ecstasy honeymoon with that girl, the one that got away. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2014)

Shit, I even took some photos of her and sent em off to a readers wives competition! 

............


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what you growing thats only a 6 weeker?


Sweet seeds green poison fast version. Honestly it's done in 6 weeks so just a nice quick turn over. Not as dank as say cheese but its better than autos and noone moans about it.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol cheers for the big cock compliment honestly sometimes I jump out the bath and walk past a mirror and have to look twice and smile to myself. Then I leave the bathroom and the cold hits me. Run quickly to the tent unzip it and stand there till I'm dry. 

Those dogs look the dogs bollocks hows it smoke seen a few you lads mention it. Gonna look up now what it's genes are I'm gonna guess from the name chemdog maybe? 

Bodhi seeds unreleased Girl Scout cookies cross looks the best I've seen. Bad yield the gsc but still tempted to see what all the hypes about. Other breeders cross of the strain look ok on their breeders pics but seen others grow them and didnt look impress. Bodhis cross of it though from what I've seen looks the best. Purple leaves much like orginal gsc.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First time she ever had her back doors smashed in while on drugs was by me.



AHAHAHAHA man made me smile at 7.19am LMFAO


andninja 6 weeks? shit cant be tooo clever? man im midway thru pk at week 6 and u say ur chop? what u do flush at week 5? lol sounds nuts brother. i wanna try sum of this 6 week shizzle


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 26, 2014)

Morning all, the thread is fucked again, can't see past page 11691 unless i post


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Mar 26, 2014)

Cnt see a thing?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice shirt,where did you get it? The toilet store?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 26, 2014)

s........nice one on that bird yorkstar.(not really my cuppa t) but .shes got upper class filth wrote all over her eyes....
bet u could have got her in pvc milking you over her tits.....while her mate licked her arsehole out...

that's the prob with filth on drugs...

the drugs wear off......

morning shit stabbers......


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> s........nice one on that bird yorkstar.(not really my cuppa t) but .shes got upper class filth wrote all over her eyes....
> bet u could have got her in pvc milking you over her tits.....while her mate licked her arsehole out...
> 
> that's the prob with filth on drugs...
> ...


morning mate, did u see my reply bout the cloner? threads been fucked so much ive missed loads of pages lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> s........nice one on that bird yorkstar.(not really my cuppa t) but .shes got upper class filth wrote all over her eyes....
> bet u could have got her in pvc milking you over her tits.....while her mate licked her arsehole out...
> 
> that's the prob with filth on drugs...
> ...


I've been milked over those tits more times than I can remember!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit, I even took some photos of her and sent em off to a readers wives competition!
> 
> ............


Where's fucking Ice when you need him !, . . Pics , (or it didn't happen ), also, I would like to see em ! Lol, great jubblies there m8, I love a nice set of top bollox .


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Where's fucking Ice when you need him !, . . Pics , (or it didn't happen ), also, I would like to see em ! Lol, great jubblies there m8, I love a nice set of top bollox .


I think everyone will wanna see em lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey chaps.

Not going to be on nearly as much for a bit. Got a few things going on with family, old man not too good, and he's back in wales, im miles away. and trying to cut right back on the smoking. 

At the minute I'm still on doobs with very very little baccy and considering letting myself run out of smoke by next week. Mine not even flipped yet so be a looooong ass wait.

Hope your al well and good. Still got those fucking beans for Shawn, asume you dont need em anymore. Sorry man epic fail on my part.

Here a little prgress anyway, will get em in new shoes for a week then flip I reckon, wouldnt mind 2 or 3's per.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2014)

hi all sorry for the long disapearing act , my internet got cut off n i couldnt afford to get it put back on 
hash plant n firestarter in flower at min , just setting up my new perpetual grow , at least 1 plant chopped ever 2 - 3 week , more likely 2 plants every 3 week with the odd one ready in between  going to start blasting through these seeds  

Welshwizzard ... i never got any pm's from you man lol 

few bits to knock out if anyone wants... 

sambo changed his number ? been trying to get hold of him for awhile ...


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> hi all sorry for the long disapearing act , my internet got cut off n i couldnt afford to get it put back on
> hash plant n firestarter in flower at min , just setting up my new perpetual grow , at least 1 plant chopped ever 2 - 3 week , more likely 2 plants every 3 week with the odd one ready in between  going to start blasting through these seeds
> 
> Welshwizzard ... i never got any pm's from you man lol
> ...



I tried but it said you needed to get rid of some messages or some shit...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2014)

hmmm dunno . my inbox isnt full ... try again mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> hi all sorry for the long disapearing act , my internet got cut off n i couldnt afford to get it put back on
> hash plant n firestarter in flower at min , just setting up my new perpetual grow , at least 1 plant chopped ever 2 - 3 week , more likely 2 plants every 3 week with the odd one ready in between  going to start blasting through these seeds
> 
> Welshwizzard ... i never got any pm's from you man lol
> ...


I know gary was looking mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I know gary was looking mate



Cheers mate, but I got a half oz sorted already, fucking £120 tho :0


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2014)

no worries lad ..  
Fuck me gaz , hit me up on pm next time , id of done a full one for 40 notes more than that !!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry rob aint been blanking ya mate, last night i was helping to trim for a friend, the other night kids where still running riot, ill txt ya that addy now geezer n bell you later.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry rob aint been blanking ya mate, last night i was helping to trim for a friend, the other night kids where still running riot, ill txt ya that addy now geezer n bell you later.


no worries mate , was starting to get abit worried lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2014)

afternoon, 2 livers and exo going in flower at the othe rplace tomoz, looking real healthy, mine, well ther etting better.
u know,was gunner say summert but totally forgot, fo fuksake
was at qwaks tody for breathing tests, turns out i got the lungs of a 65 yr old and asma, lol, wtf gets better and better.


clones 3 days in now, all still stood up and green as ,, first time tehy been hecked was today, opneed a vent a little bit and ther on 18-6, hopfully theyl all root,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2014)

also, just checked my percy livers and exo that loked fucked, seems ther greening bak up now im using that tormorite stuff with calmag and seaweed innit, bit happier now,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai7mzkZcRsw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Get some a that down ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2014)

Easy ice soz about the delay like... busy as fuck mate I take it fairy landed sound? All me babies look lovely man proper lush clones still have no roots but we got swelling so their a comin...I'll have to chuck u a cut of this mystery strain she's a stinker man


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here's that chick from the LSD sex session......
> 
> Hayley
> View attachment 3034200
> ...


Who's the black bloke sat next to her ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 26, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Hey chaps.
> 
> Not going to be on nearly as much for a bit. Got a few things going on with family, old man not too good, and he's back in wales, im miles away. and trying to cut right back on the smoking.
> 
> ...



Hey man no probs at all mate hope ya old mans ok gotta put your family first aint ya man...ya plants are looking a lot better since the last pics I saw nice1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy ice soz about the delay like... busy as fuck mate I take it fairy landed sound? All me babies look lovely man proper lush clones still have no roots but we got swelling so their a comin...I'll have to chuck u a cut of this mystery strain she's a stinker man





saaand man, mine are 3 days in, didnt lok or touch em for 3 days under 24/7 blue spec cfl but with a shade coz was a beast of bulb,

so yeh same deal mate il hook u up with sum livers if they root, got nr 40 of livers ande xo so should be sound lol

be floweirng the purp come wekend under a 250 on its own, and get sum 12-12 from seed cracking and should be able o go purp with 2 tents and veg box at other gaff, just gorra stop bin lazy

yeh fairy landed

@baz that black bloke IS yman.lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 26, 2014)

hows we all doing then peeps?

not much going on here, helped a mate trim a shitload of exo last night he lollypopped em to shit and is running a simple dripper system with coco fuck me they where some monster exo buds, biggest ive seen and i taught the fucker to grow, n gave him the strain lolol had a good ol snifferoo whilst trimming aswel part of my trimming package lol keep me supplied with gear n i just get faster lol

apart from that and the everyday grind of life, completed me first comp game in years n years the other day dead island riptide fucking qaulity game and theres me thinking id got too old for gaming, see a ps4 in a secondhand shop today £360 first ive seen there, someone got skint or didnt like it much lol i wouldnt mind one meself tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

Lads I'm really not looking forward to trimming with all the negative feedback... That's a pretty sweet package rambo lol.the ps4 was probably liberated by some smack head lol. Bought a 8th there (3gs) or 50 bag or whatever they wanna call it all I know is I'm paying 50 euro for 3 vapes haha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lads I'm really not looking forward to trimming with all the negative feedback... That's a pretty sweet package rambo lol.the ps4 was probably liberated by some smack head lol. Bought a 8th there (3gs) or 50 bag or whatever they wanna call it all I know is I'm paying 50 euro for 3 vapes haha


hes me pal relax n he dont forget i taught him so gets out the gooooood shit too, but the proper gear u really carnt do that much of it well not too quickly anyway lol we prob only sniffed a g barely, rule is 2 plants trimmed then a break for 2 lines n a fag lmao

your most prob right there mate, was stolen but then again this is a chain of secondhand shops in a big shopping centre u gotta have plenty of id to sell it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah best to have consumption rules when it comes to such occasions lol especially when it's as moreish as that haha. Here is a little group pic I took checking up.on the girls day 2 of week 7 now so only feeding em straight water.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2014)

morning ladies.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alright ye big bellend


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alright ye big bellend


fuk u doin up/?


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 27, 2014)

Might get em all in new shoes today and flip next week. Should probs veg a lot more. Probably will!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u doin up/?


I work in always up.......what's ur excuse lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I work in always up.......what's ur excuse lol


shit the bed

work? lmafo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit the bed
> 
> work? lmafo


U still at that shit ffs. Gotta get back to work here, just after a big fry and can hardly move too lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2014)

Easy lads his it going? Got a day off with pay 2day I'll tay some a that  all me plants look well exo taking of now and the 2 seeds I cracked with her are looking lush nice tight nodes stinky as a motherfucker think ive found a keeper...if u ain't got any cuts sorted in about 3 weeks sae I'll be able to sort u out mate free of charge of course....other than that I ain't got much to say thinking about switching back to bio bizz lol yes Gaz I know u told me so lmao not.had any problems with it really just it goes fuckin horrible if left 1 day in the bucket I mean rancid don't like the thought of that sitting on me roots


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Morning fuckers, haha yeah I told ya shawny that plant magic is ok but nothing compare to bio bizz. 
Sitting here smoking my 1st J of the day and it's a fatty can feel my eyes shutting again. 
Need to get myself together tho and start packing for taking the kids to blackpool 2morro.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeh lol think I'm gonna make the switch back at the weekend not to Roy on it...Yeh ya lazy fucker get them bags packed haha hope u have a gooden mate would have been fun to pop up myself like but gotta work sat and sun night hopefully tho I'll be able to take the Mrs to the dam for a few days soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2014)

leave a airstone in the bucket shawney, only coz its still its going nasty u can get battery powered bubblers that u just drop in the bucket, 
OR heres a idea, MEASURE WHAT UR USING! u know so no exess?

packing gary? dont forget my thing lol just gotta find sumert the same size as the base to sit it on in the loft since the other tent is on the only flooring i could get/afford,

so will be purp when new tents here, buzzin, may just run sum 12-12 from seed, so if anyones got any fems kicking about lemmi know,

and my cuts are still alive, and green, so hopefully theyl root, be nice to have nr 40 livers and exo lmao... just need a physco but seems no cunts holding her, OR they are ther just too stingy to do one and forget they only got em coz of this place anyway

ya get me blad??? bra bra!! haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just need a physco but seems no cunts holding her, OR they are ther just too stingy to do one and forget they only got em coz of this place anyway
> 
> ya get me blad??? bra bra!! haha


hope that's not a dig at me u cunt??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like its goina be too long till I can get enough clone onlys for my main setup, I'll have a few clones in a few weeks hopefully but then I'll need to clone them and that shit will just take too long, goina crack a few seeds at the weekend and veg them for a week or two then flip them to get something on the go.


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 27, 2014)

Pmd you Robbie . Afternoon lads . How are you all ? Recently bought a blockbuster air cooled hood . Looks the nuts big bloody shade though .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> hope that's not a dig at me u cunt??


no lol not aimed directly at anyone in particular BUt fukin mongy u should know better!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 27, 2014)

Well just been to grow shop and got some bio grow bloom and fishmix lol fuck it can't go wrong with this stuff...aye ice if all them livers take I'll tek a couple of yer hands mate...looking at my plants earlier I van take cuts off my mystery strains already so might try a couple later on....the exo clones ate looking really bad tbh the mother ain't too bad just she ain't branching out think maybe its because of her hard start in life has just fucked her for good like


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 27, 2014)

pure gutted broke the cam andphone now poor me cant take pics lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

I got piks just cant upload ffs......

rimmer ive seen f all bout a cloner....

and i was sorting my clones today and kept some aside if u still need em...

got slh xsc 2 diff phenos, and kings kut...
both are pritty smelly, up 2 you.....in a few weeks ill have blue moonshine clones, purp train wreck, and sage n sour......

depends when u want em man....


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

this thread is dieing a death lol is dead as fook at night nowdays.

got some exo scissor hash, but got a bad cough anyway im scared to smoke it lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

Stop being a pussy n sniff the fucker lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stop being a pussy n sniff the fucker lol


lmao fuck that, i member yrs n yrs ago crushing e's,benzo etc n sniffing em but im a old pussy nowdays i know its gonna make me cough bad dunno if i can face it lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

think ill drink me bot first then it will seem like a good idea to have a joint lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Evening cunts, just about to have me dinner, fancy a drink but got a long drive 2morro morning so behaving myself for tonight lol.

and get that scissor hash down ya Rambo ya big fairy, fucking coughing haha I wouldn't stop smoking that shit till there was blood in my cough


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

what ya got gaz for dinner anything nice? i just munched a frozen pizza carnt say it was that enjoyable but i was bloody hungry.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what ya got gaz for dinner anything nice? i just munched a frozen pizza carnt say it was that enjoyable but i was bloody hungry.


The wife's cooking tonight so can't see mine being too enjoyable either lol, just having some sticky barbecue chicken with potato wedges and beans, nought special really.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The wife's cooking tonight so can't see mine being too enjoyable either lol, just having some sticky barbecue chicken with potato wedges and beans, nought special really.


lolol good job she aint readin that post hay lolol

im still bloody hungry, that pizza barely touched the sides, might av a bacon,egg n cheese sarnie in a bit me thinks.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 27, 2014)

dont be scares it it down ya!lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

did u know beetles are the strongest animals relative to size on earth, a rinoceros beetle can carry 850x its own weight, now there a useless bit of information for a boring conversation lol

just read it on the back of pack of crisps im munching lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what ya got gaz for dinner anything nice? i just munched a frozen pizza carnt say it was that enjoyable but i was bloody hungry.


Course it wasn't nice mate, ur suppose to pop that bad boyinto the oven n blast it like a jew....the 2 worst things to sniff would be speed n mdma...sadly u end up loving the shite taste n burn after a while e


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol good job she aint readin that post hay lolol
> 
> im still bloody hungry, that pizza barely touched the sides, might av a bacon,egg n cheese sarnie in a bit me thinks.[/]
> 
> ...


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 27, 2014)

well thats the2 dippy elly in jiffys and showing first 2 leafes(wHAT THEY CALLED AGAIN LOL)


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Course it wasn't nice mate, ur suppose to pop that bad boyinto the oven n blast it like a jew....the 2 worst things to sniff would be speed n mdma...sadly u end up loving the shite taste n burn after a while e


my family is jewish, only the oldies stick to it nowdays tho really i was not brought up jewish etc me mum still dont like that joke tho lolol 

whats the difference between a pizza n a jew? the pizza dont scream when u put it in the oven lmao

sniffing mdma is rough as fuck your a animal relax i like me drugs but i never got to like that intense burn n taste.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

i knew that fucker lem had been stealing me pics the cunt, here a mini haze I grew lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> well thats the2 dippy elly in jiffys and showing first 2 leafes(wHAT THEY CALLED AGAIN LOL)


coty-lee-gens.....or summink lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> my family is jewish, only the oldies stick to it nowdays tho really i was not brought up jewish etc me mum still dont like that joke tho lolol
> 
> whats the difference between a pizza n a jew? the pizza dont scream when u put it in the oven lmao
> 
> sniffing mdma is rough as fuck your a animal relax i like me drugs but i never got to like that intense burn n taste.


Hahaha, my gf is German n to this day I still take the piss lol. Really? I put it down to the association with the buzz but looking back now I cringe when I think of doing a fuck off line then the massive snort to get it all back.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> my family is jewish, only the oldies stick to it nowdays tho really i was not brought up jewish etc me mum still dont like that joke tho lolol
> 
> whats the difference between a pizza n a jew? the pizza dont scream when u put it in the oven lmao
> 
> sniffing mdma is rough as fuck your a animal relax i like me drugs but i never got to like that intense burn n taste.


ahhhhh now i know were the business acumen comes from....lol

do me a faver an stick that pik of dons cherry fingers stalk up, i love that stem and the lighter loool......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i knew that fucker lem had been stealing me pics the cunt, here a mini haze I grew lmao]


fuck i been rumbled lol

the stem on that ended up like a red ball can.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

This dogs getting to be one big fucking shadow, even when I shit he's there lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ahhhhh now i know were the business acumen comes from....lol
> 
> do me a faver an stick that pik of dons cherry fingers stalk up, i love that stem and the lighter loool......


ok ill be ya proxxy tonight then shithead.

give me a min


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This dogs getting to be one big fucking shadow, even when I shit he's there lol. View attachment 3036286





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to [email protected] again.



*





u carnt grow for shit mate lolol but i love that rottie real nice looking dog keep him away from baz lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

you stalking me ya cunt lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

im bored of talking to meself now i usually do that shit in private not on public forums lol

im gonna brave a joint laterz....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 27, 2014)

[QUOTEi love that rottie real nice looking dog keep him away from baz lolol[/QUOTE]

Fuck sake, it was one small pony , & it consented !, I've never interfered with any other animal, vegetable or fucking mineral for that matter ! (Apart from a jar of warm liver).


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> [QUOTEi love that rottie real nice looking dog keep him away from baz lolol


Fuck sake, it was one small pony , & it consented !, I've never interfered with any other animal, vegetable or fucking mineral for that matter ! (Apart from a jar of warm liver).[/QUOTE]

I seen a few xrays with people shoving things up em, ps3 controller and Gillette razor ...whats wrong with people...and relax ur not bringing up offensive shit about burning jews and germans poor bastards ....imagine a stoned holocaust....fuk burning people fritz wheres the strudel....peace man, wars coming


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks for that great advice wankers, ''sniff it'' ''get it down ya'' scissor hash n large volumes of vods dont mix lol way too much for me, mad how we all have different tolerance's to different things but its a combo that destroys me lmao 

prob gonna spew soon, or deffo in the morning lol

@ baz im just messing mate although never indulged ive watch a fair bit of the ol bestiality in me time lmao and skat, variety is the spice of life n all that lol although never indulged personally, saying that did piss on a bird once dirty bitch she was lol dangerous too thats the bird that a year later after we split (i was in love lol she told me to do one lol) was invloved in a triple murder, involving people we both knew, only didnt kill her too cause they ran outa bullshits lmao shouldnt laugh really but im a cunt what can i say.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone got a link to adippy elly grow?


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 27, 2014)

check out my grow people!!  
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/808060-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-round-2.html#post10371880


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> check out my grow people!!
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/808060-barneys-farm-blue-cheese-round-2.html#post10371880


edit: jokes aint funny when ur the only one laughing....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

Wtf whys it so dead in ere.....i know your all periodically checking the thread u bunch of kunts!!

stop lurking and start talking....

yes....you....reading this now....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 27, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jkWfm_56guc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2014)

it's too early. off to tenerife for the secret cup with BB. wish us luck and see yas monday


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jkWfm_56guc


never trust a man who cant pronounce vegetable


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Wtf whys it so dead in ere.....i know your all periodically checking the thread u bunch of kunts!! stop lurking and start talking.... yes....you....reading this now....


 LOL fuk uuuuuu


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well all packed and ready for blackpool just waiting on the wife finishing work at lunch time then we're off, 
got the car all packed and u would think it's a fortnight we were going for not a weekend lol the joys of a woman and 3 kids and 2 dogs.

ice I'm gonna need to rearrange swapping they tents mate I don't have any space whatsoever in the car now to bring it with me today but how are u fixed for nxt weekend and I'll take a trip down with it then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well all packed and ready for blackpool just waiting on the wife finishing work at lunch time then we're off, got the car all packed and u would think it's a fortnight we were going for not a weekend lol the joys of a woman and 3 kids and 2 dogs. ice I'm gonna need to rearrange swapping they tents mate I don't have any space whatsoever in the car now to bring it with me today but how are u fixed for nxt weekend and I'll take a trip down with it then.


 LESSON, SHIT, err ok maybe better for me to get sum flooring up in the attick, u know the rough weight? may be prudent to sort a courier for net week. but if your away for a few weeks? if u can deffo come next weekend then thats cool. if not 100% we will have to sort a courier,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LESSON, SHIT, err ok maybe better for me to get sum flooring up in the attick, u know the rough weight? may be prudent to sort a courier for net week. but if your away for a few weeks? if u can deffo come next weekend then thats cool. if not 100% we will have to sort a courier,


Im doing fuck all nxt weekend mate so can defo pop down then with it, fuck all that courier shit, this tent ain't in it's box anymore so it's a cunt to try and pack tight enough to post. Easier to chuck it in a hold all and drive it down.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im doing fuck all nxt weekend mate so can defo pop down then with it, fuck all that courier shit, this tent ain't in it's box anymore so it's a cunt to try and pack tight enough to post. Easier to chuck it in a hold all and drive it down.


you gonna have to talk to him mate, u cant just go there with a tent and fukoff.....good luck with that mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2014)

Alreet shit flickers....well one of me clones has got roots  thank fook the cut itself doesn't look to clever tho tbf...all other plants and seedlings are splendid I must say bizzle ain't lost his green fingers I'm tellin ye gonna spray em with fishmix later.....rooms gonna smell like zedds got his cock out


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

site is fucked, wont even let you access it threw normal browsers gives a big malware warning.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> site is fucked, wont even let you access it threw normal browsers gives a big malware warning.


yeh getting on here feels like hard work and I cba


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeh getting on here feels like hard work and I cba


shore is mate, is a bloody joke this last few wks how bad the sites been.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm having no problems gettin on, maybe the Feds are after yous lads just and ther leavin me alone lol, that's why yous are havin problems and I'm not


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

thats cause your a paranoid fucker n only use tor i bet??? lol 

firefox,chrome,internet explorer is all stopping you getting on with a malware warning.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeh now and again it don't let me on says its timed out....that was only a joke zedd a bit a banter like  so one of me exo is fuzzy as fook like gonna leave it another day and pot it up


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats cause your a paranoid fucker n only use tor i bet??? lol
> 
> firefox,chrome,internet explorer is all stopping you getting on with a malware warning.


Gtf ye wanker lol, as soon as I posted that it fucked up, jinxed mesel


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gtf ye wanker lol, as soon as I posted that it fucked up, jinxed mesel



all day mate all browsers been showing up some malware warning, seems you can get on it through tor fine tho n the mobile app? 

spooooooooky lolol u up to much?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> all day mate all browsers been showing up some malware warning, seems you can get on it through tor fine tho n the mobile app?
> 
> spooooooooky lolol u up to much?


I been using the phones and it fucks up the odd time

Not long back from working away m8, havin a few beers at a m8s here still in my work clothes lol. Might be gettin a new car tomoro so looking forward to that


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

threads alive again lol

im pretty pissed, got some nice exo in and scissor hash too, drank too much tho and i couldnt ponce any gear off me mate when he just popped round, thought it would be a bit of piss take after asking to save me one on the never never for me birthday lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2014)

Well fuck it I've treated myself to .5 of flakey bake hahaha I was pissed 10 mins ago now I'm wired ta fook and grinding me teeth a little...what's happening in this shitty fed policed thread?.....I miss the good old days when shit was random as fuck and noone cared what they said...I don't k ow if its me or what but it seems it went downhill since my bust??? And everyone just got para cuz I was newish and got in with a few good lads,and.maybe folk thought I was grass or something I don't know?? But I wouldn't grass on an enemy....don't know why I'm rambling like fuck...well I do but u know I just wish shit could get back to normal on here and all the old usernames come out so I know who's who lol feel lost on this thread some days....saying that tho there's some good geezers on here and I'm grateful to have met em.....come head out hahaha


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well duck it I've treated myself to .5 of flakey bake hahaha I was pissed 10 mins ago now I'm wired ta fook and grinding me teeth a little...what's happening in this shitty fed policed thread?.....I miss the good old days when shit was random as fuck and noone cared what they said...I don't k ow if its me or what but it seems it went downhill since my bust??? And everyone just got para cuz I was newish and got in with a few good lads,and.maybe folk thought I was grass or something I don't know?? But I wouldn't grass on an enemy....don't know why I'm rambling like fuck...well I do but u know I just wish shit could get back to normal on here and all the old usernames come out so I know who's who lol feel lost on this thread some days....saying that tho there's some good geezers on here and I'm grateful to have met em.....come head out hahaha


shut up n enjoy ya night ya twat, was nothing too do with you the threads gone threw dead times more than once in the 5yr i been here, changes all the time bizz there too many old usernames to remember i use to talk to often but not around nowdays, shit happens, peoples lifes change.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2014)

Lmao well said man but it did change after my bust...maybe it might of just been me?? But.Yeh I'm gonna enjoy me night and get another one down me I think lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well fuck it I've treated myself to .5 of flakey bake hahaha I was pissed 10 mins ago now I'm wired ta fook and grinding me teeth a little...what's happening in this shitty fed policed thread?.....I miss the good old days when shit was random as fuck and noone cared what they said...I don't k ow if its me or what but it seems it went downhill since my bust??? And everyone just got para cuz I was newish and got in with a few good lads,and.maybe folk thought I was grass or something I don't know?? But I wouldn't grass on an enemy....don't know why I'm rambling like fuck...well I do but u know I just wish shit could get back to normal on here and all the old usernames come out so I know who's who lol feel lost on this thread some days....saying that tho there's some good geezers on here and I'm grateful to have met em.....come head out hahaha


That's what we need, ppl buzzing off their tits on here lol a+ séan lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2014)

Great I did a lemonking n cleared the place...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Evening fucktards how we all doing tonight, lmao @ shawny enjoy ur flake mate sounds like u having a good night haha, yeah the threads went to shit bit it will be back as strong as ever soon as usual, 
im half pished and smoking on some nice blue cheese chilling in the caravan watching fast and furious 5.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2014)

Hahaha ooohhhhhh I'm fooked...got the Mrs on it now so looks like cocaine sex in a bit....sore.bell end for me.in the morning smelling like biobizz fish mix lmao....that reminds me i must feed some.bitches soon

Good lad.Gaz can't fault ya man I can't wait to take me fam on a little holiday for a few days but.first its me and the Mrs to the dam....get that blues down ya Gaz roll a.pure one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 28, 2014)

aww ankers, cant fucking wait till a harvsts in, seems like forver sinc emy last one, be nice to get some cash in,im buying anoter tent next week so il have 3 running, no excuse not to go perp with that.

just gunna have to get of me lazy ass and feed em n shit LOL,


a


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 28, 2014)

Aye same as mate can't wait to flip.and dip need some extra cash the Mrs wants a new car lmao....I'll take some cuts off that mystery strain 2morro night I'll get one to ya when rooted


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Went local shop earlier and some poor cunt near me was raided this morning. Don't know I grow or anything but told me he had 30 plants on the go. Saw his mate and told me he told everyone and really he only had one. Text him yday reminding him he owes me 60quid but he normally deletes texts anyway and ain't a contract phone so not too worried. 3 weeks to chop. Could take it down say 1 but fuck it rather it down and dried round a out pay day lol. Next seeds have all popped up aswell thank fuck apart from 1 tangie but can see its root shoot thing has come out the seed so should come up I hope.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Went local shop earlier and some poor cunt near me was raided this morning. Don't know I grow or anything but told me he had 30 plants on the go. Saw his mate and told me he told everyone and really he only had one. Text him yday reminding him he owes me 60quid but he normally deletes texts anyway and ain't a contract phone so not too worried. 3 weeks to chop. Could take it down say 1 but fuck it rather it down and dried round a out pay day lol. Next seeds have all popped up aswell thank fuck apart from 1 tangie but can see its root shoot thing has come out the seed so should come up I hope.


have u read up on the tangie?? I swear dna are just reselling cali orange bud....anyways its ment to be proper....im a dna fan....and providing you can find the right pheno there shit is very good Imo....not every pheno is worth running twice though.....

the tangie is ment to be like the gsc stretch like bitch....long nodes etc....

you bearing any of this in mind ??

only asking cause if ur doing a diary link me up in intrested in the tange man
...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

Rimmer what's going on?? How was the harvest.....

u need any clones?? Or when u want em???

what whan with that cloner bud....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening fucktards how we all doing tonight, lmao @ shawny enjoy ur flake mate sounds like u having a good night haha, yeah the threads went to shit bit it will be back as strong as ever soon as usual,
> im half pished and smoking on some nice blue cheese chilling in the caravan watching fast and furious 5.


im sending you some lems come harvest time.....u must b sick of blur cheese ...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> , be
> 
> just gunna have to get of me lazy ass and feed em n shit LOL,
> 
> ...


this is the part i struggle with being a full time smoker.....

"weed the cause and solution to...all of lifes problems"

homer Simpson.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> im sending you some lems come harvest time.....u must b sick of blur cheese ...


I'll hold u to that lemon jizz, I tried some of Chedz slh a cpl weeks ago so after a bit of urs I'll give an honest opinion on which is best.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Chedz still not been about gaz? I haven't been on that much


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Goina start some seeds I got lying about today cos it's goina be too long before I've got enough clones to fill a tent, seeds are goina be (not outta choice): 5 x thc bomb, 1 x headband, 1 x snowcap, 1 x critical+ and 1 x pineapple something. Think that's what ther all called anyway lol. Goina have 9 and if any don't make it ill have a couple clone onlies by then to replace them


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I'll hold u to that lemon jizz, I tried some of Chedz slh a cpl weeks ago so after a bit of urs I'll give an honest opinion on which is best.


cool man ive had a few honest opinions and there all saying the same...(still don't see it myself) ...but in confident you'll enjoy it....spesh now im all hydro organic......

my nutes smell just like soil organic nites, have bits floating and everything....

this is the first time in ages ive fed full strength nutes, and all leafs are pointing to bhudda......



Yorkstar if your out there man ive got some piks of them slh x sc id like you too look at......

the buds are growing completely diff to my lemon, so i want to know were u think there heading i have all your slh x sc piks for ref......

the one that had the pink trics also had the neon pink stems, 

the one i said was spesh was that neon pink all over, it was a boy so i killed it......shame..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Chedz still not been about gaz? I haven't been on that much


No mate he ain't been on in a week or 2 and his phone is off as well, don't know what going on wit him just now


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer what's going on?? How was the harvest..... u need any clones?? Or when u want em??? what whan with that cloner bud....


 heya mate, only chopped the tiny qq x livers in the end just so i had some smoke for meself, chopping the rest over this coming week, certainly better than the shit you by round this way but not my best grown weed ive ever done clones im after as soon as you or anyone else can physically get em to me cloner is sitting here if ya wanna swap it for the clones but you will prob have to jump on a train n get it as postage will be ridiculous amounts even tho its a really light item, i havent got any money until tuesday so could possibly pop up to you then depending on what ya wanted to do


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2014)

wtf is going on with the punctuation n shit on this site, seperated that 4 times into paragraphs an site has fucked it back up again ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Yorkstar if your out there man ive got some piks of them slh x sc id like you too look at......
> 
> the buds are growing completely diff to my lemon.


Because it is completely different to your lemon.

It would serve you well if you stopped comparing DNA's Lemon Skunk to Las's Super Lemon Haze cut or a cross of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

And Garry you fool.

Next time you even remotely consider parting with 120 sheckles for 1/2 oz give yer head a shake and shout me first. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

U deliver to Ireland Yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U deliver to Ireland Yorkie


Aye, I don't see why Royal Mail 'tracked and traced' can't accommodate the venture.

Cash first though, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm probably gonna knock this Exo from the SCROG's out at 120's.

Shout me lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

Is Garry in Ireland?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is Garry in Ireland?


 Scotland lol I'm in Ireland lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Scotland lol I'm in Ireland lol


And do you know if the post from Britain is treated just like domestic post or does it go through the same potential scrutiny that international mail would?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And do you know if the post from Britain is treated just like domestic post or does it go through the same potential scrutiny that international mail would?


I've gotten smoke about 3 times now n the last time it was in the post office during the weekend n bank holiday Monday but I will add it was always very well packaged.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 29, 2014)

A lot of the vendors on the old SR choose not to send to ireland as they are strict about stuff comin in but as relax says can't see a problem if she's well wrapped


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> A lot of the vendors on the old SR choose not to send to ireland as they are strict about stuff comin in but as relax says can't see a problem if she's well wrapped


 I'd never have guessed post would be so tight...you sure? If a few friends that get all their smoke online n so far nothing bads gone down but as stated WELL PACKAGED.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And Garry you fool.
> 
> Next time you even remotely consider parting with 120 sheckles for 1/2 oz give yer head a shake and shout me first. Lol



Lol nice one mate I will do


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol nice one mate I will do


 thought you were off with the family?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've gotten smoke about 3 times now n the last time it was in the post office during the weekend n bank holiday Monday but I will add it was always very well packaged.


Then I'm sure we can sort something out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Phoooweeee I was fucked last night haha...Mrs gone Morrison's gonna have a fat rump for dinner with a bit a black pepper sauce mmmm mmmmmm gonna take some more cuts tonight a few mystery and a few exo I think fuck it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Then I'm sure we can sort something out.


Excellent bud,Won't be for another few weeks till I have money to blow but I'll be sure to let you know.thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Phoooweeee I was fucked last night haha...Mrs gone Morrison's gonna have a fat rump for dinner with a bit a black pepper sauce mmmm mmmmmm gonna take some more cuts tonight a few mystery and a few exo I think fuck it


Has to be done mate, u were on about going all out for a while


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Lmao that didn't happen let me tell ya haha looking forward to dinner now gonna do me steak on my new griddle  hey Yorkstar you tried that gooey looking dog yet think it was the A?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao that didn't happen let me tell ya haha looking forward to dinner now gonna do me steak on my new griddle  hey Yorkstar you tried that gooey looking dog yet think it was the A?


Not the big one yet, it's still going.
It's getting there, it'll be 13 weeks on Tuesday and has started to finish.

I've been smoking the purple frosty one for the last couple of days and that's pretty good.
Doesn't quite pass the gram test but still puts me out with twisted eyes eventually, some nice flavour and stench to it too.
I dropped off a Q to a pal last night and warned him "be careful what you touch after wrapping up with that cos it's super sticky and it stinks!"
He proceeded to unfold the tinfoil parcel, stick his nose in it for a big sniff and ran to the kitchen sink to throw up.

He came back in mopping himself up, threw the money at me and told me to fuck off. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

15 weeks!!! That's fucking crazy lol but if she smells anything like my female dog then I'd say she's gonna be worth it but tbh judging on the pics she's gonna be a right little stinky slut.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Lmao fuckin ell man prior to giving it him did u conceal it in yo ass lol sounds like some stink bomb mate...tbf the dog x I sampled had a sickly smell to it I imagine if it was super stinky it could turn ya stomach lmao...sounds nice tho mate I love a nice strong tasty smoke....bet u gaggin for the other to finish arnt u man...I've not long started a fem dog myself courtesy of Gaz and a ghoji og and there looking fine n dandy but the og is massive real broad leaves making me think it could be a fella? Hope not its my last one......ever had success cloning the main top of a plant?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao fuckin ell man prior to giving it him did u conceal it in yo ass lol sounds like some stink bomb mate...tbf the dog x I sampled had a sickly smell to it I imagine if it was super stinky it could turn ya stomach lmao...sounds nice tho mate I love a nice strong tasty smoke....bet u gaggin for the other to finish arnt u man...I've not long started a fem dog myself courtesy of Gaz and a ghoji og and there looking fine n dandy but the og is massive real broad leaves making me think it could be a fella? Hope not its my last one......ever had success cloning the main top of a plant?


Snap seal tripple bagged with added Ona just so the car didn't stink out on the 1mile journey, lol.

Yeah I've cloned a main stem, sometimes they don't take well if they're quite hollow or too large.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao fuckin ell man prior to giving it him did u conceal it in yo ass lol sounds like some stink bomb mate...tbf the dog x I sampled had a sickly smell to it I imagine if it was super stinky it could turn ya stomach lmao...sounds nice tho mate I love a nice strong tasty smoke....bet u gaggin for the other to finish arnt u man...I've not long started a fem dog myself courtesy of Gaz and a ghoji og and there looking fine n dandy but the og is massive real broad leaves making me think it could be a fella? Hope not its my last one......ever had success cloning the main top of a plant?


I'd given him that n i never had her go hermie but I still used a little DM reverse on her...how are your bilberry(if I remember correctly) coming along or have you popped em yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

....if she does you well I'll throw u over a few more with some dbxl....free of course lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Must be some stinky shit mate there's this new spray that's suppose to be really good can't remember what its called tho lol...hmmmm I might leave cloning the top then don't wanna fuck it up.....aye relax the billberrys are looking sweet too mate pretty excited about em in hope they live up to expectations all my seedlings are on their 4th set of leaves and looking sweet but the OG is the biggest of em all I've done a og cross and that was fire so I hope its a she and not a he lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah my doem freebie og kush was a beast in veg but once I flipped to 12/12 it really let me down on all fronts compared to The rest of them.

Dinafem*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thought you were off with the family?


Im am mate I'm in blackpool, just chilling for a bit with a smoke just now tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im am mate I'm in blackpool, just chilling for a bit with a smoke just now tho.


Tis a hard ol life bud.ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tis a hard ol life bud.ha


It sure is mate, that's me started the beers as well now gotta have a fair few before we hit the caravan club cause they charge a fortune, fucking £10 for a pint and a voddy and coke last night,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

That's nothing bud, it's illegal to promote alcohol over here in bars so no happy hour our doubleup for a euro so a pint is 5+ euro, shot of vodka would be about 4.55 n a coke is 3 something lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah my doem freebie og kush was a beast in veg but once I flipped to 12/12 it really let me down on all fronts compared to The rest of them.
> 
> Dinafem*


don't worry mate I don't rate their stuff poor taste flav strength dev etc...makes one seem like a shit grower


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

Good to hear, i remember you mentioning that before actually n I'll be selling the og off anyway n buy some nice English smoke n keep the rest for myself.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah I have to agree wit u zedd I grew out some dinafem cheese last year and it was the worst tasting weed I've ever grown and tasted nothing like any cheese I've ever had, wouldn't use dinafem again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

fuksake cant catch a break, anyays the exo are looking ok now coming bak (thanx zedd u cunt!) so anyways got the purple over here, noticed a silvery sheen to the leaves, not thought nowt of it. anwyays my pal turned his lights of for 24 hrs before flip(turned fan off too. now hes go PM. LOL, not lol but yano, well was lol till i took a real look at the purp, its the lower leaves, so seems the purp came over with it being so bushy, gunna cut the lower shit of tonight, YO LEMON! GOT MILK? roflma


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

I've still an lsd and critical kush to grow out by em but I'll throw some others in with em just incase.Ic, you have hands down the worst luck bud... lem came to mind the second you mentioned the PM haha.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

My og is by bhodi seeds Ive ran a couple of dinafem blue widow great yields but tasteless and powerless tbh just like z says....well had.me steak and fell asleep after lol proper fat cunt


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

what? i dont get what your on about


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> what? i dont get what your on about


thats cool , you dont understand .... welll feck off ya cunt !  

typical uk thread welcome lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've still an lsd and critical kush to grow out by em but I'll throw some others in with em just incase.Ic, you have hands down the worst luck bud... lem came to mind the second you mentioned the PM haha.


 never had any issues befor my old room was perfect. dialing new shit in,,,, meh, no biggy.just lower foliage il deal with her tonight and sum supercroppin too,, fukit


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

feck? whats this mrs browns boys? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> feck? whats this mrs browns boys? lol


What the fuck are you on about bud haha


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

thats cool, you dont understand.... well feck off ya cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Lmao that was funny rob....aye sky wtf are u on about? Lol....Yeh ice u wanna get on top of that what from what I've heard it teks over fingers crossed I've never had it...oh 3 exo clones rooted now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone watch getting doug with high? He gets stoned with david cross in the most recent episode.


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

im just taking the piss i said i duno whats hes on about u said thats cool .....ect and so he said to me what am i on about and i thought id use the same thing you said to me never mind


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> im just taking the piss i said i duno whats hes on about u said thats cool .....ect and so he said to me what am i on about and i thought id use the same thing you said to me never mind


What ever happened to "hey guys"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Lmao head fuck.com....no relax ain't seen much TV recently tbh I'm just sat in the front room with the radio on 2 Yeh old dancing about he's gonna smash it when he's older lol


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

well i would of said that but seeming as i posted my link to my grow for people to look at and i received this from a 'Lemon King' saying this 'edit: jokes aint funny when ur the only one laughing....' i replied with 'i dont get it' and i get abuse from someone saying 'thats cool you dont understand... well feck off ya cunt' i was wondering the same thing what happened to 'hey man'


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> My og is by bhodi seeds Ive ran a couple of dinafem blue widow great yields but tasteless and powerless tbh just like z says....well had.me steak and fell asleep after lol proper fat cunt


oh mate me too just been bbq chicken with jerk etc fell asleep on the lappy, mrs has been all over me today n im knackered, bought her a new car...ouch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 29, 2014)

Hahaha its a nice feeling tho falling asleep when your all full lol then waking up and having pudding....my Mrs wants a new car so think that's where my grow moneys gonna go lol women eh


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> well i would of said that but seeming as i posted my link to my grow for people to look at and i received this from a 'Lemon King' saying this 'edit: jokes aint funny when ur the only one laughing....' i replied with 'i dont get it' and i get abuse from someone saying 'thats cool you dont understand... well feck off ya cunt' i was wondering the same thing what happened to 'hey man'


are you an old user with a new name mate, cos u sound like that geezr who ripped everyone and grassed bonzo to the cops, came back on here asking if anyone was a tranny cos u fancied a bit o brown......is it u mate....?


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

lol wtf what a story u might want to stay away from that crack pipe and stick to mary jane my friend lol not trying to dis you but wow where did that come from lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

yeh il get onniy shawney fuking new rooms,,, my 35 livers and exo cuts are all stood up still nd jifys swelling a little hopefully theyl be reet. zedd tf u got a nigger in ur avvy? like a bit of black m8? lmao wasent it mr skyhighatrist the other skyhigh dude? uk knows lol,,,,, snitches is bitches....wessssssiiiiide!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao head fuck.com....no relax ain't seen much TV recently tbh I'm just sat in the front room with the radio on 2 Yeh old dancing about he's gonna smash it when he's older lol


It's on YouTube mate, he's that comedian from super high me.HBO did a special "getting doug with high" and it's him getting stoned with celebrities but now it's just on his YouTube channel.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

tosh.0 is wer its at lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because it is completely different to your lemon.
> 
> It would serve you well if you stopped comparing DNA's Lemon Skunk to Las's Super Lemon Haze cut or a cross of it.


wtfs up ur arse mate?? .....you seen to get a cob on when i ask you to have a look at this strain**....im only asking because occasionally respect your opinion and ur the only other person whoose grown it....

and what's with wrong with compairing ?? My DNA LEMON SKUNK cut is the bollox so why not??

laz,s kut ain't all that mate, hazey i think is what was written??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> well i would of said that but seeming as i posted my link to my grow for people to look at and i received this from a 'Lemon King' saying this 'edit: jokes aint funny when ur the only one laughing....' i replied with 'i dont get it' and i get abuse from someone saying 'thats cool you dont understand... well feck off ya cunt' i was wondering the same thing what happened to 'hey man'


are you upset you missed the joke "sky"


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

i have no idea what you are on about i havent even spoke to you befroe so what is it exaclty you want? and upset? why would i need to be upset its forum on disusing weed get a grip


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2014)

well chedz has fuked off but I got his laz cut which is gonna get cloned with some psycho 2 morro.....the genetics were passed on....hope all is cool chedda if ya lurkin mate gis a shout


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> , YO LEMON! GOT MILK? roflma


hahaha i knew it was only a matter of time.....just a.shame its you who got it mate....dont worry ill send you a bottle of my special milk, just use as is, just make sure u slop it all over other wise the special ingredient wont work.....

p.s.......yea i mean semen lool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> i have no idea what you are on about i havent even spoke to you befroe so what is it exaclty you want? and upset? why would i need to be upset its forum on disusing weed get a grip


ssssshhhhhh or theyll hear us......russell Russell twitch twitch


----------



## skyhighatrist (Mar 29, 2014)

right ok mate whatever you say some real nutters out there fair play


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well chedz has fuked off but I got his laz cut which is gonna get cloned with some psycho 2 morro.....the genetics were passed on....hope all is cool chedda if ya lurkin mate gis a shout


 and u think by that random comment it bothers me how exaktly? @lemon, very early stage fucker was only in dark for 24 ish hrs before the flip but he fed them first and the fan was off too, OOOPS


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;x2avOYHkhv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2avOYHkhv8#t=122[/video] yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! sites all fucked up lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> right ok mate whatever you say some real nutters out there fair play


no nutters....i own a colour t.v.

there once was a man named sky.
his mum should have called him guy.
o why, o why, are you not ....

named guy....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> right ok mate whatever you say some real nutters out there fair play





IC3M4L3 said:


> and u think by that random comment it bothers me how exaktly? @lemon, very early stage fucker was only in dark for 24 ish hrs before the flip but he fed them first and the fan was off too, OOOPS


ooooo sweat boxed them bitches eh......nice!! Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

What's cracking fuckers?? I've already had a fair few beers and not stopping yet lol, lem yeah Chedz slh was a bit hazel but he did say it was chopped at 11 weeks so was to be expected I'm sure it would have been more lemony if chopped at 8-9 weeks. But even at 11 was still some lemony hazey smoke, a very welcome change from cheese strains that's for sure. 

And skyhighitrist cunto who the fuck be u nigga ?? Come in here dissin ma boys I'm gonna have to go all keyboard gangsta on ur ass.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> right ok mate whatever you say some real nutters out there fair play





Garybhoy11 said:


> hazel but he did say it was chopped at 11 weeks so was to be expected I'm sure it would have been more lemony if chopped at 8-9 weeks. But even at 11 was still some lemony hazey smoke, a very welcome change from cheese strains that's for sure.
> 
> .


lool its all cool mate i don't really give a shit.....

it would be nice to hear from chedz though he was keeping this thread alive at one point. .. .

id like to hear wots going on with ghb n all...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lool its all cool mate i don't really give a shit.....
> 
> it would be nice to hear from chedz though he was keeping this thread alive at one point. .. .
> 
> id like to hear wots going on with ghb n all...


Fuck Ghb the Whiney little bitch he don't deserve to be part of the thread, sending stinky parcels that don't turn up then going in a bitchy strop when ppl say anything bout it, he did grow some good bud but apart from that he's a little bitch.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 29, 2014)

Well . . . I heard Chedz & Rambo got married this morning !. . . Just sayin .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 29, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Well . . . I heard Chedz & Rambo got married this morning !. . . Just sayin .


Yeah I heard the same thing mate, married by the good reverend Crack Fiend, lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Well . . . I heard Chedz & Rambo got married this morning !. . . Just sayin .


makes me fukin sick mate, whats the world coming to when benders r getting married ffs.....sick...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> right ok mate whatever you say some real nutters out there fair play





Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck Ghb the Whiney little bitch he don't deserve to be part of the thread, sending stinky parcels that don't turn up then going in a bitchy strop when ppl say anything bout it, he did grow some good bud but apart from that he's a little bitch.


i know that's the general opinion but he never done me wrong personally (not that i knew him) and i liked the youtube vids lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 29, 2014)

skyhighatrist said:


> right ok mate whatever you say some real nutters out there fair play





zeddd said:


> makes me fukin sick mate, whats the world coming to when benders r getting married ffs.....sick...


who were the first too fisters to tie the knot then????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> who were the first too fisters to tie the knot then????


 rambo and indi or zedd watever OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rambo and indi or zedd watever OBVIOUSLY.



U jealous cos rambo ain't fisting u anymore lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Was only jokin ic3 lol, don't be huffin now ye big fairy


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> makes me fukin sick mate, whats the world coming to when benders r getting married ffs.....sick...


I'm with ya on that, nearly bought my eggs on toast up this morning , when 2 hairy blokes popped up on telly tonguing each other, no warning or fuck all !, they'll be letting em marry animals next & small children ! If that's progress , u can stick it .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2014)

For fuck sake I fell asleep b4 the gf came home last night so I'm not sure if the clocks have been put forward or not lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Was only jokin ic3 lol, don't be huffin now ye big fairy


 could have him bak in a second!!lmao err fucked if i was gunner say summert the bastard forgot mo--ther--fucker @ relx ur on the web use fucking google lmao like uk time! duh,, its now 7.49 AM


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

I went sky route but yeah was 2 early haha.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lool its all cool mate i don't really give a shit.....
> 
> it would be nice to hear from chedz though he was keeping this thread alive at one point. .. .
> 
> id like to hear wots going on with ghb n all...


He wont be around anymore mate he has moved to another forum


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm with ya on that, nearly bought my eggs on toast up this morning , when 2 hairy blokes popped up on telly tonguing each other, no warning or fuck all !, they'll be letting em marry animals next & small children ! If that's progress , u can stick it .


Baz I know ur joking mate but have you seen this.....ffs man u r right....warning don't open this link it will make u angry..http://www.nambla.org/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He wont be around anymore mate he has moved to another forum


Are you serious? Why would he change the site?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are you serious? Why would he change the site?


Yeah im serious and he has his reasons, not my place to go into such things y`know


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Say no more, once the fellas grand it's all good


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2014)

Morning all, cunt of a day here..... got weed but no money for fags or rizla goddammit ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, cunt of a day here..... got weed but no money for fags or rizla goddammit ffs


rimmer when doya need them cuts....now....a week let me know so i can plan getting down to u.....and give you the best healthy cuts

i defo want that cloner.....

ra didn't realise ghb had that many issues, next time u speak to him tell him to drop a vid occasionally.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer when doya need them cuts....now....a week let me know so i can plan getting down to u.....and give you the best healthy cuts
> 
> i defo want that cloner.....
> 
> ra didn't realise ghb had that many issues, next time u speak to him tell him to drop a vid occasionally.....


erm last week really lol, or pretty much whenever they can be ready for?

yeah let me know what ya wanna do bout popping down on the train etc

an he will still be using his youtube channel for vids n stuff but wont be posting on here anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

What's his YouTube channel called?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my pal turned his lights of for 24 hrs before flip(turned fan off too. now hes go PM.


You want to tell him to bin all plants in the room, job's fucked.

Once infected a plant can never be cured of PM, only treated.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> and what's with wrong with compairing ?? My DNA LEMON SKUNK cut is the bollox so why not??
> 
> laz,s kut ain't all that mate, hazey i think is what was written??




Comparing your seed plant of DNA's Lemon Skunk to a Smelly Cherry dominant cross of Las's Super Lemon Haze (or even just Las's SLH) is like comparing Minced Meat to Mincemeat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Just took me mum and Mrs out for dinner that's me done for the day now half way down a joint and feeling nice ....aye yorkies right man best thing to do with pm is get rid full bleach out and start over its a killer man and u don't wanna smoke mold mate


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Comparing your seed plant of DNA's Lemon Skunk to a Smelly Cherry dominant cross of Las's Super Lemon Haze (or even just Las's SLH) is like comparing Minced Meat to Mincemeat.


mate what a load of shit u chat sometimes laz paid £5 or poss £7 for the cut mate, its not that spesh and was created by a seed from ghs company.....one of the worst rated seed company of all time....

so las legacey is just any random street cut, 

my lemon skunk is the parent to that cross, the lemon bit in the slh.....ya know.....dna the company that made the slh possible.....dna the long standing seed company.....ya know....been around for years made loads of money....obv selling shit....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just took me mum and Mrs out for dinner that's me done for the day now half way down a joint and feeling nice ....aye yorkies right man best thing to do with pm is get rid full bleach out and start over its a killer man and u don't wanna smoke mold mate


no again hes chatting shit, if u have a few little spots clean down, up ventilation and carry on..........

do u honestly think commersh growers who notice a little pm bin everything....

errrr.......no.

yorkstar seems very anti atm.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle;10379725]Just took me mum and Mrs out for dinner that's me done for the day now half way down a joint and feeling nice ....aye yorkies right man best thing to do with pm is get rid full bleach out and start over its a killer man and u don't wanna smoke mold mate[/QUOTE]
Nice one mate, I'm calling to the mother after work for dinner n i got her 2 Cartons of cigs...nothing says I love you like a carton of fags lol....can't you still make hash n oil from moldy bud?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Well I've never had it and don't want it but from what I've heard it can play havoc in the grow room what's the point in fighting a losing a battle? Of course big growers don't bin the lot but they ain't gonna get good money for moldy bud I know

Hahaha Yeh relax 2 sleeves of fags says I love you more than owt lol...Yeh u can still do stuff with moldy bud but personally I wouldn't want to like...how's your dogs coming along? I've done an engineer's dream x deep blue as well and it looks lovely and a weird old smell to it I hope that turns out to be a fem


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've never had it and don't want it but from what I've heard it can play havoc in the grow room what's the point in fighting a losing a battle? Of course big growers don't bin the lot but they ain't gonna get good money for moldy bud I know


naw nothing against u bizzle i think yorkstars the one wiv the hump....
maybe he got caught Facebook stalking that bird.....lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Lmao ya madhead Yeh got caught by his Mrs lol....like i say I've never had it so I don't really know tbh just going on what I've read...I used to be on a yank site before here and a few users on there suffered with it like...so then milk it is aye


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Its legal for most yanks to be growing they are leaps and bounds ahead of us man.....there worth watching ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Aye true that mate apparently its the yanks who taught the dutch how to grow weed?? But they still can't breed UK cheese tho  the yanks swear by using r/o water but its a lot of trouble to go thru over here by the looks of it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Its legal for most yanks to be growing they are leaps and bounds ahead of us man.....there worth watching ....


But there hard to fuckin listen to aswell


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Yea its cause of things like flouride, it causes allot of unexplained illnesses in there kids probs why our gov paid to keep our fluoride water quiet....sounds silly but have u ever wondered why it says use a pea sized amount on kids toothpaste!!

anyways an ro filter is easy to install and you can get em for as little as £70 not bad for clean water spesh if u live in a hard water area.....

in not sure if they taught the Dutch to grow but they helped create allot of strains....when the usa declared war on drugs in the usa....certain top strains at the time were smuggled into Holland for preservation.....diplomatic bags n all that shit......

i personally think yank strains smash Dutch strains....

our cheese is good but the yank equivalent is green crack, a mango flavoured strain that grows from what ive seen very very similarly to our cheese......

i belive our cheese strain is a strain made of recessive traits, and this is why its lost in most crosses.....however most people don't seem to ever bx more then twice.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> But there hard to fuckin listen to aswell


hahahahah true very true lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahahahah true very true lol


No sense of humour either that's the worst thing, so easy wound up. If it was legal over here I reckon we'd be in front FACT!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> But there hard to fuckin listen to aswell


Lmao hahahaha


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No sense of humour either that's the worst thing, so easy wound up. If it was legal over here I reckon we'd be in front FACT!


haha yea they got us on numbers but there to busy dreaming of what else they can deep fry to make any huge huge leaps......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've never had it and don't want it but from what I've heard it can play havoc in the grow room what's the point in fighting a losing a battle? Of course big growers don't bin the lot but they ain't gonna get good money for moldy bud I know
> 
> Hahaha Yeh relax 2 sleeves of fags says I love you more than owt lol...Yeh u can still do stuff with moldy bud but personally I wouldn't want to like...how's your dogs coming along? I've done an engineer's dream x deep blue as well and it looks lovely and a weird old smell to it I hope that turns out to be a fem


She's as thick as myself mate, shorter than the rest but her main cola is nearly twice the size of the others n her smell is dank, homeless ppl don't smell as strong...if she were human I'd say she had leprosy she smells so fucking pungent...but in a good way lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao hahahaha


If yanks are good growers and all yanks are from Irish background then that must make u a good grower too relax?? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

The yanks definitely know their shit when it comes to growing bar their shite units of measurement. Let..fucking gallon...pfft


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If yanks are good growers and all yanks are from Irish background then that must make u a good grower too relax?? Lol


your logic is flawless but alas it must be a recessive trait cuz this dominant paddy can hardly grow hair let alone Mary.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> your logic is flawless but alas it must be a recessive trait cuz this dominant paddy can hardly grow hair let alone Mary.


hahaha very good


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> your logic is flawless but alas it must be a recessive trait cuz this dominant paddy can hardly grow hair let alone Mary.


Lol, ain't doin too bad by the looks m8......,,the plants not the hair lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks bud, can't wait for next run, being my first run I made alot of cowboy errors that could have easily been avoided.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No sense of humour either that's the worst thing, so easy wound up. If it was legal over here I reckon we'd be in front FACT!



Without a doubt if I our laws were as relaxed as theirs we'd be smashing it....you'd like to think so anyway lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Well think I'm gonna get a bag of dirt 2morra all me seedlings need repotting n shit don't know whether to go soil or coco man?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 30, 2014)

Evening lads, how are we all today, I'm fucked been up since 9 then went swimming with the kids then took the dogs to the beach then hired a 4 person pedal go kart that none of the kids could reach the pedals so I had to pedal for the 4 of us, my legs are numb my back is aching and now I need to sort dinner before taking the kids back out for the kids club from 7-10pm, cracked open my 1st ice cold beer of the day and it's fucking bliss, another cpl of these and I'll be sweet.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Its legal for most yanks to be growing they are leaps and bounds ahead of us man.....there worth watching ....


bollox many on here outgrow US stars......eat my supersoil subcool, u talkin shit again s(l)emen king


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> mate what a load of shit u chat sometimes laz paid £5 or poss £7 for the cut mate, its not that spesh and was created by a seed from ghs company.....one of the worst rated seed company of all time....
> 
> so las legacey is just any random street cut,
> 
> my lemon skunk is the parent to that cross, the lemon bit in the slh.....ya know.....dna the company that made the slh possible.....dna the long standing seed company.....ya know....been around for years made loads of money....obv selling shit....


Listen you gobby little cunt, when you've quite finished......

First off, although he's popped in from time to time Las has been fucked off longer than you've been here so don't be so bold as to presume.
And this is not a dick waiving competition over which is the better plant, it's about you comparing two plants that are so genetically different.

For your information GHS smashed the cups with Shanty, you know that seed company who brought us the white family, that seed company who was the most legitimately successful cup winner of all time, done the cup to death before it went silly.
GHS has only been shit since Arjan's had it lock stock.

Also for your information your DNA Lemon Skunk is not the parent to the SLH (get off DNA's dick).

There is a stock Lemon Skunk stud, rented out for stud to the commercial seed market (DNA didn't breed it).
DNA's Lemon Skunk is a cross of this Lemon Skunk stud over another Skunk, suposedly IBL'd (yeah right) and then sold as DNA's Lemon Skunk.
GHS's SLH is the result of that stock Lemon Skunk stud having a Super Silver Haze stud put over it (again, GHS didn't do the work) and then being sold as GHS Super Lemon Haze.
(Sorry to burst your bubble but this is how the dutch commercial seed market works)

The plants you have are a result of a choice specimen of (supposedly) GHS's SLH that has had Don's Smelly Cherry male put over it.
The genetic line ups that you are comparing and saying "doesn't grow like mine" (erm....no shit!) look like this.

Lemon Skunk Stud x Unknown Skunk = DNA's Lemon Skunk.

Lemon Skunk Stud x Super Silver Haze Stud = GHS SLH x Smelly Cherry (Oscaroscar's Livers/Blues x Heath Robinsons Black Rose x Dr Candyman's Cherry Assassin) = The plants you have.

Like I said, comparing the plants you have from Don to your DNA cut based on Lemon Skunk content is like comparing Minced Meat to Mincemeat.






Lemon king said:


> no again hes chatting shit, if u have a few little spots clean down, up ventilation and carry on..........
> 
> do u honestly think commersh growers who notice a little pm bin everything....
> 
> ...


PM strain is plant dependent, PM that affects cannabis is chemically resistant
There is only one chemical treatment known to be effective against cannabis PM (and it's harsh).

Despite your ignorance PM can not just be wiped off like Botrytis.

Ask Don why I don't have a Psychosis cut and he'll tell you it's because the pristine clean cuts he sent came infected with PM from the mother plant he took them from, it destroyed his entire room.




Lemon king said:


> naw nothing against u bizzle i think yorkstars the one wiv the hump....
> maybe he got caught Facebook stalking that bird.....lol


I've got the hump now I've got a no-mark little prick who's been stroking his own cock since he landed saying I chat shit when stating well known facts.

Give your fucking head a shake and just remember where you are lad.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 30, 2014)

still malware warnings on most browsers n the sites pretty fucked, had to lol at chedz joining a new forum for his ''own reasons'' pmsl ffs chedz man up whats that all about??? scared of ice lmfao 

whole site is pretty dead, they must be losing 1000s of hits with all this blocking on normal browsers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I was even looking for an alternative to here but alas feck all out there really but tbh I only tried icmag lol anyone know of any other threads like this? Just till they fix this cunting site


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> still malware warnings on most browsers n the sites pretty fucked, had to lol at chedz joining a new forum for his ''own reasons'' pmsl ffs chedz man up whats that all about??? scared of ice lmfao
> 
> whole site is pretty dead, they must be losing 1000s of hits with all this blocking on normal browsers.


wtf..............!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

well I back on the red wine and exo trainwreck combo, whats ur buzz tonite Rambo...got the Bacardi in reserve


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was even looking for an alternative to here but alas feck all out there really but tbh I only tried icmag lol anyone know of any other threads like this? Just till they fix this cunting site


theres not many like this really from what ive seen over the years, some have very knowledgeable people, but most are very slow or have extreme nazi mods where your expected to speak in the 3rd person at all times my name is swim my is my is swim lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

True that u find another like this mate canna speak about fuck all on other forums....on Riu I got banned tryna swap clones n shit they told.me no more so I carried on and got banned lmao..some.decent folk on there like


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

what like this......today zeddd smoked some pot, then he watered some plants, zeddd enjoyed hisself........fuk that pain in the arse, shits gotta flow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

How about zedd took some psycho cuts and then gave them all to bizzle who then grew the best psycho the world has ever seen lol


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well I back on the red wine and exo trainwreck combo, whats ur buzz tonite Rambo...got the Bacardi in reserve


im on the vods,tonic,ice,exo combo lol

pretty wrecked but unless your on ya phones or using tor this site is still no accessible without a malware warning.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

I've got some green at the min that tastes a bit like port and cheese lol its quite nice man no alcohol tho I've still got a few lines left thon but I think I'll save that for another night


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> We don't have time for your tails séan lol
> 
> Fucking out of smoke n what makes it even harder Is knowing I have 5 plants sooooo close to harvest upstairs.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

I taken psycho cuts for u. ice and hg, an I taken some slh cuts...yman if u need a psycho lemme know....should root within 2 weeks


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 30, 2014)

zedds deffo on the wine feeling the love get pm's at the ready lads for the pyscho lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We don't have time for your tails séan lol
> 
> Fucking out of smoke n what makes it even harder Is knowing I have 5 plants sooooo close to harvest upstairs.


Go and scrump some mate lol I would if I was dry just think u could be smoking microwaved dog in 20 mins lol



zeddd said:


> I taken psycho cuts for u. ice and hg, an I taken some slh cuts...yman if u need a psycho lemme know....should root within 2 weeks


That's what I'm talking about man lemme know when their done and we'll sort something...I took a few cuts myself last night some exo and a few mystery strain that's stinky....hopefully I'll have a female billberry to clone soon as well


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

ha man u know me well, gotta a lot of love for the thread man, givin back the psycho u gifted me along with the exo and livers....an now the las, got keep the genetics alive man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go and scrump some mate lol I would if I was dry just think u could be smoking microwaved dog in 20 mins lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about man lemme know when their done and we'll sort something...I took a few cuts myself last night some exo and a few mystery strain that's stinky....hopefully I'll have a female billberry to clone soon as well


sorry man u have to remind me and pester me or I will forget and u will hate me more than ice the fairy does


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha man u know me well, gotta a lot of love for the thread man, givin back the psycho u gifted me along with the exo and livers....an now the las, got keep the genetics alive man


Ur the man zeddd, think I'm goina start a loada seeds tho for this run cos won't have enough clones for a good run, can't wait to get psychosis back, all clone onlies next run again. I'm pretty pissed been on the beer an smoke all day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2014)

no hate here zedd, just pure infatuation m8  fucking cant get enough of ya, well all my livers and exo are still stodd up, seems we havent got PM, its fucking thrips. gunna wash em all down with that stuff bug clear tomoz, was gunna wash the inside of the box too, also ive heard u can use soap and water>? wat soap? fairy? lol fuk knows,


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no hate here zedd, just pure infatuation m8  fucking cant get enough of ya, well all my livers and exo are still stodd up, seems we havent got PM, its fucking thrips. gunna wash em all down with that stuff bug clear tomoz, was gunna wash the inside of the box too, also ive heard u can use soap and water>? wat soap? fairy? lol fuk knows,


leave the thripps man they aint gonna take much yield and yes I have a cut or 2 for u if I can get this darn cloning thing figured out....do the stems go in the rooters or the tips...?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go and scrump some mate lol I would if I was dry just think u could be smoking microwaved dog in 20 mins lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about man lemme know when their done and we'll sort something...I took a few cuts myself last night some exo and a few mystery strain that's stinky....hopefully I'll have a female billberry to clone soon as well


The thought has crossed my mind but Im gonna try that self control thing n wait out till tomorrow, get a 50 bag (3gs) tomorrow n ration it till I get a half that I hope will last me till my girls have had a little cure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Dunna worry I'll remind u in a week or so lol I'd love a bash at the psy...just been and checked on clones and all my exo have rooted they don't look the best like but their rooted so I'm sure I can swing em round plus I took 7 more last night and they look sweet some nice big ones as well....lovin growing again


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The thought has crossed my mind but Im gonna try that self control thing n wait out till tomorrow, get a 50 bag (3gs) tomorrow n ration it till I get a half that I hope will last me till my girls have had a little cure.


I love that a 50 bag for me is 50g, I rememeber trying to buy weed from the Czech police thru the mrs and I asked for a fifty g bag and they came with a fiftyeuro bag lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The thought has crossed my mind but Im gonna try that self control thing n wait out till tomorrow, get a 50 bag (3gs) tomorrow n ration it till I get a half that I hope will last me till my girls have had a little cure.


Scrump it scrump it scrump it....50 butty for 3gs is soul destroying man that would proper piss me off lol...still got the stench of that mystery lady on me fingers lol its lovely


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I love that a 50 bag for me is 50g, I rememeber trying to buy weed from the Czech police thru the mrs and I asked for a fifty g bag and they came with a fiftyeuro bag lmfao


Yeah it's a sneaky way of giving you less than an 8th for 50 euro.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Scrump it scrump it scrump it....50 butty for 3gs is soul destroying man that would proper piss me off lol...still got the stench of that mystery lady on me fingers lol its lovely


That's Ireland mate, 2g deals are common place..yes that's right 2g for 50 EURO! N another one of the Irish growers gets worse deals again...our government doesn't even fuck us that hard.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> leave the thripps man they aint gonna take much yield and yes I have a cut or 2 for u if I can get this darn cloning thing figured out....do the stems go in the rooters or the tips...?


Com on zeddd, u make ur own soil but u don't know which end goes in the rooter...,I may hope for the best with these seeds then lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's Ireland mate, 2g deals are common place..yes that's right 2g for 50 EURO! N another one of the Irish growers gets worse deals again...our government doesn't even fuck us that hard.


Oh yes they fuckin do!!! Pay for your own doctors appointment and stuff, yous pay for fickin everything down ther


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I'm with vhi...another fucking bill around the corner lol woop woop


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Com on zeddd, u make ur own soil but u don't know which end goes in the rooter...,I may hope for the best with these seeds then lmao


wasn't sure so folded them in half and hoped for the best ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's Ireland mate, 2g deals are common place..yes that's right 2g for 50 EURO! N another one of the Irish growers gets worse deals again...our government doesn't even fuck us that hard.


What's the world coming to aye robbin fuckers...bet u can't wait to crop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wasn't sure so folded them in half and hoped for the best ....


Lmao Yeh man that's the best way I heard


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wasn't sure so folded them in half and hoped for the best ....


if they don't pick up fold them in half again and turn the lights off......if that fails spray them with MILK


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

Hahahaha.....Yeh


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> if they don't pick up fold them in half again and turn the lights off......if that fails spray them with MILK


mate im so parra bout the ole pm im growin em in milk smsl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What's the world coming to aye robbin fuckers...bet u can't wait to crop


When you're such a heavy smoker like myself a coke habit would be cheaper lol. 

@ hydro, when your using the milk make sure it's full fat so the buds get nice n fat #logic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 30, 2014)

I've heard creams better double cream


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> When you're such a heavy smoker like myself a coke habit would be cheaper lol.
> 
> @ hydro, when your using the milk make sure it's full fat so the buds get nice n fat #logic


I hate to admit it but aye I think I'm goina give the full fat a go,,,,I think he might be onto something


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

Where's rambo at tonight, he's bouta be on the drink stressed to fuck with Mother's Day and all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I hate to admit it but aye I think I'm goina give the full fat a go,,,,I think he might be onto something


# selfthoughtmaster


LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Okokok we all jumping on the lemon.....u best be bringing that full fat shit boyssssss


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2014)

Have u all had a good mother fuckers day ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Have u all had a good mother fuckers day ?


I aint fucked no mothers yet so no baz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

Just spray the fuckers in melted lard and wait for it to cool down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ...yman if u need a psycho lemme know....should root within 2 weeks


Aye man, cheers.


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Where's rambo at tonight, he's bouta be on the drink stressed to fuck with Mother's Day and all lol



im about just tor is ballache, i thought milk was a well known n documented treatment for pm??? treat em after lights out n dont let that shit soak into any soil or coco etc, only time i had or thought what was pm i used neem repel seemed to work.

but dont think it was pm tbh, mothers day was easy i forgot the missus and brought some cards this morning lol n me mum i already had sorted, so was nice n easy.

carnt face another drink n a joint will push me over the edge..... lol night all


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

=The Yorkshireman;10380354]Listen you gobby little cunt, when you've quite finished......
**oooo touchy touchy**

First off, although he's popped in from time to time Las has been fucked off longer than you've been here so don't be so bold as to presume.

**i haven't presumed anything he bought it of the street for between £5 and £7 pound, yes it was a common as muck cutting....fact...**

this is not a dick waiving competition over which is the better plant, it's about you comparing two plants that are so genetically different.

**dna lemon skunk x ssh = super lemon haze, whilst granted the plants are different the super lemon haze being the offspring will carry both the dna lemon skunk and the ssh in its genes some phenos will lean towards ls others the ssh, by compairing the slh you have to the mothers you can work out witch way your phenos leaning, there fore genetic traits will be passed on which will be recognisable to either one or both plants....so not so genetically different.**

GHS has only been shit since Arjan's had it lock stock.

** slh is created by arjan and that other knobba whoose name escapes me, it is a collaboration between dna and ghs.....wtf shanty has to do with this i don't know**

Also for your information your DNA Lemon Skunk is not the parent to the SLH (get off DNA's dick).

**wtf are you on man.....dna lemon skunk is a female clone only las Vegas lemon skunk x a skunk number 1 male from Neville that has been used in Holland for over 20years.....**


There is a stock Lemon Skunk stud, rented out for stud to the commercial seed market (DNA didn't breed it).

** no nevile did**

DNA's Lemon Skunk is a cross of this Lemon Skunk stud over another Skunk, suposedly IBL'd (yeah right) and then sold as DNA's Lemon Skunk.

**yea the other skunk was a clone only las Vegas lemon skunk**


GHS's SLH is the result of that stock Lemon Skunk stud having a Super Silver Haze stud put over it (again, GHS didn't do the work) and then being sold as GHS Super Lemon Haze.

** two studs over each other wont get u far, that aside again wtf are u talking about???....if you youtube it you can see dna win the 2007 ccup with lemon skunk, they explains its heritage and how they have spent time cubing the strain back to the lvages lemon skunk cut, 

also if you do the slightest amount of reasearch you will see that slh is dnas lemon skunk x super silver haze. Again this info will be extremely easy to find....**


(Sorry to burst your bubble but this is how the dutch commercial seed market works)

**i am fully aware that after laws in Amsterdam recently tight end up most breeding operations have been outsourced to Spain (dna especially which is a possible reason why they do so well in cups out there).....

The plants you have are a result of a choice specimen of (supposedly) GHS's SLH that has had Don's Smelly Cherry male put over it.
The genetic line ups that you are comparing and saying "doesn't grow like mine" (erm....no shit!) look like this.

**i said this without adding because all ive grow for so long is lemon but i was stoned and couldn't be bothered to edit, so it should read....doesnt grow like mine....because ive been growing lemon for so long...can you have a look, but it didn't cause in high baby!**

Lemon Skunk Stud x Unknown Skunk = DNA's Lemon Skunk.

**no las Vegas lemon skunk clone only x nevilles skunk 1 cubed back to lvls = lemon skunk**


Lemon Skunk Stud 
**again this is wrong no one knows if the male was ls or ssh so wtf are u on so i have

lemon skunk x Super Silver Haze = GHS SLH x Smelly Cherry (Oscaroscar's Livers/Blues x Heath Robinsons Black Rose x Dr Candyman's Cherry Assassin) = The plants you have.

Like I said, comparing the plants you have from Don to your DNA cut based on Lemon Skunk content is like comparing Minced Meat to Mincemeat.

**i have been comparing dons plants to my own experience of slh, i grew it for 3years straight**


PM strain is plant dependent, PM that affects cannabis is chemically resistant
There is only one chemical treatment known to be effective against cannabis PM (and it's harsh).

** there may only be one chemical treatment, are u referring to sulphur??..but its the enzymes and bacteria in the milk that combat pm...nothing chemical at all thay why outdoor organic growers use it, also doesn't change a plants taste like neem oil or sulphur trestments**


Despite your ignorance PM can not just be wiped off like Botrytis.

**well actually ---**

Ask Don why I don't have a Psychosis cut and he'll tell you it's because the pristine clean cuts he sent came infected with PM from the mother plant he took them from, it destroyed his entire room.

**i know this man**



I've got the hump now I've got a no-mark little prick who's been stroking his own cock since he landed saying I chat shit when stating well known facts.

**the truble is yorkstar your facts well just ain't very factual mate, its ol though we all have our bad days....and i do enjoy stroking my own cock ya got me there **

Give your fucking head a shake and just remember where you are lad.

**haha well yorkstar it looks like ive been a silly boy an not paid attention, in FACT u could say ive gone an walked up to ur patch and brazenly pissed in ur face, so taking that into consideration the question still remains...... were do we go from here **

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

This is a link from attitude were dna describe the slh heritage...

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-limited-collection-super-lemon-og/prod_4128.html

it reads...

After the collaboration that produced a multi cup winning strain Super Lemon Haze, it was time to start playing with this Cup winner. This the exact same Lemon that we have made Lemon Skunk, Lemon OG Kush, and 60 day Lemon. In this SLH cross we use our selected Capt. Krypt OG male.
This cross creates Large Hazy OG lemon fuel flowers that will make some of the finest concentrates you can create! Not a long flowering strain given her pedigree, and for a fast strain to have a Haze flavor is rare, but special. Enjoy the Capt. Krypt OG strength with the Haze flavor for an all day smoke that keeps getting "higher"!

we catching on yorkie???


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon skunk heritage....

DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk strain is a cross between two Skunks, the chosen phenotype selected for its lemon characteristics. DNA Lemon Skunk mother has been kept for over 20 years in Las Vegas and the father was chosen in Holland. The male was donated by Eddie, formally the owner of one of the oldest and most prestigious seed banks in the Netherlands. This original prize male was selected and used in many breeding projects throughout the years. DNA Lemon Skunk will grow tall and is a good yielder. She has great smelling buds that are light green with thick orange hairs. DNA Lemon Skunk Feminized has a high calyx to leaf ratio. DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk strain is most tastiest and sweetest if she is cut down between 50 and 56 days.



https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-lemon-skunk/prod_2908.html

don't really know what to say mate???


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

This is dna accepting cup for lem skunk 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yZi_NQJf4WU


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

So after all that info we can conclude your facts are about the same as ur last grow mate.....aload of shit!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2014)

fuk me lem that was sum responce,


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> =The Yorkshireman;10380354]Listen you gobby little cunt, when you've quite finished......
> **oooo touchy touchy**
> 
> First off, although he's popped in from time to time Las has been fucked off longer than you've been here so don't be so bold as to presume.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm simply going to say FUCK YOU. I say that based on nothing but your retarded postvstructure. Learn to structure an argument in a vaguely readable form and then I might give two shits  

#stiring #fuckyou


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm simply going to say FUCK YOU. I say that based on nothing but your retarded postvstructure. Learn to structure an argument in a vaguely readable form and then I might give two shits  #stiring #fuckyou [/QUOTE] always lurkin TT? lol, see aragraphs is working again. site sso fucked anwyays joint then bed, night ok maybe paragraphs aint working,, WTF.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I'm simply going to say FUCK YOU. I say that based on nothing but your retarded postvstructure. Learn to structure an argument in a vaguely readable form and then I might give two shits  #stiring #fuckyou


 always lurkin TT? lol, see aragraphs is working again. site sso fucked anwyays joint then bed, night ok maybe paragraphs aint working,, WTF.[/QUOTE]

Hana, site is utterly fucked. Its quite pathetic. On my computer the site is flagged as malware, on a tablet, perfectly fine, yet I clicked reply on a different thread, and instead of a quick reply box to type in, the quick reply box was filled in with the entire forum. We might have our disagreements with regard to tech things, but I think we would both agree on how easy it is to run and maintain a forum. Maybe potroast needs to just ditch the weed and realise he doesn't have a fucking clue  how the fuck can you not keep a forum operational haha. You buy a domain name, you rent or buy a server, yet somehow that is too much for him. 

And no, not always lurking. The last few posts are exactly why. How the fuck did it get to the point where I found more valid discussion with the yanks than I did in the UK thread????????


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 30, 2014)

[h=2]Savor the story of the Lemon Man and the creation of Super Lemon Haze strain[/h]Super Lemon Haze was conceived by Arjan from Green House Seeds Company by crossing his prized Super Silver Haze with another genetic tour de force, Lemon Skunk. Brought to Amsterdam from Las Vegas in 1999 by a grower named The Lemon Man, Lemon Skunk quickly grew a reputation amongst dutch breeders for its impressive strength and unique citrus flavor. By 2007, Lemon Skunk had won a Cannabis Cup when DNA Genetics crossed it with a male Skunk #1. Shortly thereafter,Super Lemon Haze was created by Arjan and went on to win the Cannabis Cup in 2008 and 2009.
Just chimmin in on the mystery lemons..


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> mate what a load of shit u chat sometimes laz paid £5 or poss £7 for the cut mate, its not that spesh and was created by a seed from ghs company.....one of the worst rated seed company of all time....
> 
> so las legacey is just any random street cut,
> 
> my lemon skunk is the parent to that cross, the lemon bit in the slh.....ya know.....dna the company that made the slh possible.....dna the long standing seed company.....ya know....been around for years made loads of money....obv selling shit....


You do know by this post you are as such saying that as an example, exo is just a "random street cut"

Anyone with any real growing knowledge would indeed agree that ghs is an absolute joke, but they would also agree that among the shit, there are some killer phenotypes to be found among the plethora of utter shit. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter two shits where a phenotype came from, if it is good, it is good. What hads breeder names got to do with anything. The las lemon has been shared around the UK growers for years, and people LOVE it. What more needs to be said?


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Easy lemon. Not doing a diary too lazy for all that but ill post some pics here like, they've only just popped up. Proper hate the look of my current grow man. Some reason plants all seem to be looking shit. Green poisons only good cause its 6 weeks but not running that ever again had enough of it. Week 3 today though so least not long to go. Fucking feeling fed up with growing lately tbh but hopefully so new flavours and a good yield will get me happy again lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon let me break it down for you one last time, after that I can't be fucked with your narrow mind.


DNA's Lemon Skunk is.........'Las Vegas Lemon Skunk' X 'Unknown Skunk'.

GHS's SLH is the same 'Las Vegas Lemon Skunk' X 'Super Silver Haze' 

The plants you have are a choice cut (gifted and not common as muck) of (supposedly, even Las doesn't really know) GHS's SLH X Don's Smelly Cherry.


1) DNA didn't breed the Las Vegas Lemon Skunk, they paid for it's use and won a cup with the result.
2) GHS also paid for the use of.
3) Eddie is not Neville.
4) Eddie is Eddie Reedeker from Flying Dutchman/Sensi Seeds.
5) Eddie Did not breed true Skunk #1.
7) The Skunk they aquired from Eddie is not true Skunk #1.
5) Eddie doesn't have true Skunk #1.
6) Neville did not breed Skunk #1.
6) Neville doesn't have Skunk #1.
7) Neville did not contribute anything to the DNA Lemon Skunk project.



Besides all that bollocks it all boils down to.......
You haven't got Las's Lemon and you haven't grown it, you have a Smelly Cherry cross of it so how the fuck can you compare that to your Lemon Skunk as if it was a sibling when it clearly isn't?
Minced Meat and Mincemeat, your fucking deluded man.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dam things don't change much round here. What you growing at the moment yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> *Savor the story of the Lemon Man and the creation of Super Lemon Haze strain*
> 
> Super Lemon Haze was conceived by Arjan from Green House Seeds Company by crossing his prized Super Silver Haze with another genetic tour de force, Lemon Skunk. Brought to Amsterdam from Las Vegas in 1999 by a grower named The Lemon Man, Lemon Skunk quickly grew a reputation amongst dutch breeders for its impressive strength and unique citrus flavor. By 2007, Lemon Skunk had won a Cannabis Cup when DNA Genetics crossed it with a male Skunk #1. Shortly thereafter,Super Lemon Haze was created by Arjan and went on to win the Cannabis Cup in 2008 and 2009.


Lol, from DNA's own website.......
*
Details*

This strain is a cross between two Skunks, the chosen phenotype selected for its lemon characteristics. The Lemon mother has been kept for over 20 years in Las Vegas and the father was chosen here in Holland. The male was donated by Eddie, formally the owner of one of the oldest and most prestigious seed banks in the Netherlands. This original prize male was selected and used in many breeding projects throughout the years. The Lemon Skunk will grow tall and is a good yielder. She has great smelling buds. Her buds are light green with thick orange hairs. She has a high calyx to leaf ratio. This strain is the tastiest and sweetest if she is cut down between 50 and 56 days. _*We would like to thank the Lemon Man and Eddie for making this possible!*_ Top 10 Strains of the Year 2009 Hightimes 1st Indoor Hydro Spannabis 2008 1st Outdoor Highlife Cup 2007 2nd IC420 Breederscup 2008


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What you growing at the moment yorkie?


A couple of big Exo SCROG's that have a week or two left (too big to get photos till harvest) and this Dog that also has a week or two left.......


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lemon let me break it down for you one last time, after that I can't be fucked with your narrow mind.
> 
> 
> DNA's Lemon Skunk is.........'Las Vegas Lemon Skunk' X 'Unknown Skunk'.
> ...


soz was stroking my cock anyways....i see you and raise you this straight from the horses mouth..


The Lemon Man now lives in Colorado and runs the Verde Wellness Center, a dispensary in downtown Denver, which he opened just over a year ago. It serves 500 patients and, at any given time, has some 10 to 20 strains available. The Lemon Man is a pleasant, low-key personality, consumed with meeting the ever-changing requirements of the states burgeoning medical-marijuana scene, which includes rigorous oversight of Verdes gardens. When I relate my conversation with Arjan to him, the Lemon Man shrugs his shoulders and hardly seems thrown off.



Thats Amsterdam, he explains. I was responsible for bringing the genetics over, and a lot of people got a hold of them.



Still, Arjans inability to place him causes the Lemon Man to scratch his head. He refers me to a YouTube video from the 2008 Cannabis Cup. Its an episode of the Italian television program Le Iene, a hip, satirical show that reports on politics and cultural trends; on it, Arjan is interviewed about Super Lemon Haze. Very clearly, he tells the interviewer that Lemon Skunk originally comes from Las Vegas.



I dont know what to tell you, but Im the Lemon Man, Im from Vegas, and I brought Lemon Skunk to Amsterdam, the Lemon Man states matter-of-factly. But Im not going to argue with Arjan  hes an amazing individual who has done tremendous things for cannabis and the industry. Super Silver Haze always was a wonderful strain; it had really good genetics. Lemon Skunk was always a great strain, too, and they really made a wonderful combination. I think the Super Silver Haze, with that element of sativa, brought Super Lemon Haze to another level.



So well leave it to the cannabis historians to figure this one out

taken from hightimes

http://www.hightimes.com/read/mystery-lemon


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2014)

Following this is an article from.icmag that goes on to state that a disgruntled employee from dna who was given the boot, tool with him some cuts of dnas lemon skunk the one winning the cups, and passed it onto arjan....all this is old news if youd have gone to my old diary its all listed,....i was even talking to Eddie himself at one point, getting schooled on what to look for in a lvls leaning pheno......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> So after all that info we can conclude your facts are about the same as ur last grow mate.....aload of shit!!!



Really?

Last.......







Current.......

View attachment 3038437



Garbage aye, bin the lot I should...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> soz was stroking my cock anyways....i see you and raise you this straight from the horses mouth..
> 
> 
> The Lemon Man now lives in Colorado and runs the Verde Wellness Center, a dispensary in downtown Denver, which he opened just over a year ago. It serves 500 patients and, at any given time, has some 10 to 20 strains available. The Lemon Man is a pleasant, low-key personality, consumed with meeting the ever-changing requirements of the state&#8217;s burgeoning medical-marijuana scene, which includes rigorous oversight of Verde&#8217;s gardens. When I relate my conversation with Arjan to him, the Lemon Man shrugs his shoulders and hardly seems thrown off.
> ...


You've just proven my point you clown!

lol lol lol lmfao!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 30, 2014)

It's been a laugh but laters.

Bedtime.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Okokok we all jumping on the lemon.....u best be bringing that full fat shit boyssssss


Hahaha, i hope u know I'm taking the piss


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

oh lemon,lemon,lemon, fucking nuts the lots of ya, ya can tell wer a island race, do fuckall but argue. and relax HOW VERY DARE YOU make the first post in the monirng, u not even fucking english? gowon bak over the irish thread wih u,ya paddy CUNT! l;mao and TT- yeh man site fucked for sure, id have it running on multiple servers cheap bastard he is,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

It's the arguing that keeps the blood pumping in this thread. Nope, not English but I did say cheerio once. If there were an email or pm box we could send a barrage of messages to about how shite it's all gotten on here...but I'm sure he knows.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's the arguing that keeps the blood pumping in this thread. Nope, not English but I did say cheerio once. If there were an email or pm box we could send a barrage of messages to about how shite it's all gotten on here...but I'm sure he knows.


 lol yeh hed prolly ignore them as he would have to pay a it egineer to rehost the site, and has he has no donations setup witch he should, it would cost him, did u say cheerio? wasent for long enough? LMAO just about to watch walking dead finale for this season, best be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

The walking dead been a right let down n has gone downhill since one of the writers/or director left after the first season. I can see it ending with a whimper but I'll remain forever hopeful till the gf gets home tonight n we watch it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The walking dead been a right let down n has gone downhill since one of the writers/or director left after the first season. I can see it ending with a whimper but I'll remain forever hopeful till the gf gets home tonight n we watch it.


 yeh i agree im watching it now.... in dog house with missus she told me to not bother woth moms day nd now shes mardy i dint giv her a lie in and left her to mop up,,, fuvking women


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

No fucking winning mate, the one upside would be the silent treatment...fucking love the moments peace....like my momma always said "bitches be crazy"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No fucking winning mate, the one upside would be the silent treatment...fucking love the moments peace....like my momma always said "bitches be crazy"


 yeh lol,, well othe last episode was shit nuff said,lmao


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've gotta fucking play a visit to local grow shop today cause out of nutes  proper can't be arsed lol. Fucking bloke who has most my stuff has been nicked and can't get hold of him. Other ones a cunt n owes me money. Don't wanna end up stuck with weed when need money the most at the moment but then some how it always works out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Trick is to have a day job that way u have a legitimate cash flow that's consistent.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I start work April 11th. Fucking labourering  hate building work man proper back breaking but fuck it least I know I've got more coming in than the shit wages.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuckin ell lads some bitchin' goin off last night wasn't they lol...I need to buy some more pots n dirt today...canna be arsed but needs must and all that


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I feel to just go back to sleep fucking woke up at 8 had to be awake by 9 to turn lights off and body must of just told itself I can't fuck it up. Retarded me forgot clocks went forward lol when lights didnt come on I guessed timers were broke so unplugged em all.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> I feel to just go back to sleep fucking woke up at 8 had to be awake by 9 to turn lights off and body must of just told itself I can't fuck it up. Retarded me forgot clocks went forward lol when lights didnt come on I guessed timers were broke so unplugged em all.


Lmao ya plumb mistake easily made tho....I havnt done it myself like but that's pretty funny man...I've just misted allmine with some liquid seaweed they fookin love it man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2014)

for lemon king who will now be known as the milky bar kid.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGcIUitNlGQ


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

^^^^^hahahaha funny shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

lol

afternoooon going over to the house today do sum pest control/extermination. wanker thrips cunts!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Right well I've done it again and I have too many plants...whoops anybody want any seedlings? Well rooted


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

If it's gnats gnatrol is the shiz!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right well I've done it again and I have too many plants...whoops anybody want any seedlings? Well rooted



LOL u neveer fuckin learn.... fort u had cuts anyays not seedlings?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Hahaha well u know me thought me clones were gonna die so cracked some seeds next thing me exo clone was shooting growth so now I have far too many if you count all the cuts I took the other night....think I'm gonna rig up somewhere else as well now just need another cheap tent off eBay and a cheap 600 ballast and I'm sorted oh and a double 600 watt air cooled hood


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Jaysus séan no stopping u now lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Once you pop you just can't stop aye lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right well I've done it again and I have too many plants...whoops anybody want any seedlings? Well rooted


what is it you got going spare mate out of interest?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what is it you got going spare mate out of interest?


Well I've got 2 regular billberrys 1 regular deep blue x engineers dream 1 ghoji og reg and a dog kush fem and 2 mystery strains that are both females and smell nice and a good few exo clones as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've got 2 regular billberrys 1 regular deep blue x engineers dream 1 ghoji og reg and a dog kush fem and 2 mystery strains that are both females and smell nice and a good few exo clones as well


And what kinda size are they an what medium they in? just trying to figure out if its something that can be posted or not lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

There quite small I've repotted em 2oday tho but nothing to hard to sort out their all in coco mate its either some one have em or I buy another set up and stick em in a mates...if u took any would u be able to give any cuts back?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> There quite small I've repotted em 2oday tho but nothing to hard to sort out their all in coco mate its either some one have em or I buy another set up and stick em in a mates...if u took any would u be able to give any cuts back?


no sorry mate, if i took em they would just be thrown straight into 12/12 as i dont have any space for a veg area so running everything 12/12 FS/clone so wouldnt be able to give any cuttings back as no where to root/veg em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright no worries man did u want any of em at all? Mist of em are regs tho apart from the dog ...I have taken some cuts off the bigger mystery strain tho which is a fem and.nice n smelly


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright no worries man did u want any of em at all? Mist of em are regs tho apart from the dog ...I have taken some cuts off the bigger mystery strain tho which is a fem and.nice n smelly


Ill take anything you dont think you have got time or space to use mate cheers but dont do yaself short lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Right I'll keep the billberrys for myself and you and ice can argue it out between ghoji og ,dog kush, engineers x deep blue was hoping tondo them all but I need to do mainly exo as I know it will sell well guaranteed..


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I'll keep the billberrys for myself and you and ice can argue it out between ghoji og ,dog kush, engineers x deep blue was hoping tondo them all but I need to do mainly exo as I know it will sell well guaranteed..


how many you got of each one outta that lot?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

1 of each lol and 3 mystery cuts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Sounds mysterious.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 1 of each lol and 3 mystery cuts


lol well im not interested in the dog so ice can have that but would like to try the goji OG, other than that just split em fairly down the middle lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol so u can have the ghoji and 2 cuts and Ice can have the dog enginexdeep and a mystery cut lol.....Yeh relax very mysterious lmao its some sort of blues I think


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol so u can have the ghoji and 2 cuts and Ice can have the dog enginexdeep and a mystery cut lol.....Yeh relax very mysterious lmao its some sort of blues I think


sounds gd to me mate cheers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Sound I'll get them posted soon as mate cant wait for the cuts to root they'll be massive by then....just gimme an addy and we can sort something out mate...I'll get yours sent at the same time ice most proberbly 2morra


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

and l let u know if any of these livers or exo root sae.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound I'll get them posted soon as mate cant wait for the cuts to root they'll be massive by then....just gimme an addy and we can sort something out mate...I'll get yours sent at the same time ice most proberbly 2morra


cheers mate much appreciated, wanna pm me ya e-mail addy?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and l let u know if any of these livers or exo root sae.


cheers mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate much appreciated, wanna pm me ya e-mail addy?



ERM not really no lol with the site been fucked it feels kinda dodgy sambo ice and Gaz have all got my number if u can get it off one of them and ring or txt me that would be better just feels kinda dodge on here at the min


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

IL EMAIL HIM YOUR NMBER m8

some links
[video=youtube;oeypwW_xmuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeypwW_xmuY[/video]

AND CHECK TEH DECRIPTION OUT ON THIS
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-BMW-530d-Touring-EX-POLICE-/161258709871?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item258bc4a36f


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Or email him my mail addy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Mar 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Or email him my mail addy


yeh same deal, lol,,, fucking caps wasent shotuing then, AND fuker why aint u workin?


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 31, 2014)

just been in to check on the SAGE and the drying weed....

SAGE is starting to throw nanners so she will be getting the chop tomorrow or day after, shoulda known better than to run TH seeds crap again, thats now everyone of 5 strains ive grown from them has chucked out nanners in flowering whilst everything else around it is fine

TH SEEDS=Hermie prone garbage


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol sound man....waiting for black top mate sat in the van for the past 2 hour battery's on 8% lol gonna be a loooong night


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Mar 31, 2014)

Evening all, well back home in Jock land thank fuck, looking forward to my own bed tonight, had a blast with the kids in blackpool but I'm knackered now roll on Spain nxt month I need a holiday after that lmao. 
Sae let me know if u still needing Shawn's email and I'll send it over to u mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad you had a good time gaz ....in need of a holiday fuckin ell u must have some cash man  well I'm.nearly done for the night 1 more load and I'm on the way home

Oh shame about the nanners sae I always thought th.seeds were a good company man must if gone down hill after they got a name for themselves?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Glad you had a good time gaz ....in need of a holiday fuckin ell u must have some cash man  well I'm.nearly done for the night 1 more load and I'm on the way home Oh shame about the nanners sae I always thought th.seeds were a good company man must if gone down hill after they got a name for themselves?


 TBH honest the first time i ran their genetics everyone on the site called me an idiiot as it was known to be hermie prone garbage, same happened the 2nd time an still i didnt listen, both times i ran 2 strains each of theirs so 4 in total there, an this time i ran a single SAGE that someone sent me a while back an same thing has happened again!!1 so ill admit...you lot were right, i was wrong and yes it is all hermie prone shite which i will now be steering well clear of lol the culprits: Burmese kush- chucking nanners in wk 6 flower Heavy duty fruity- found nanners and seeds at harvest time hidden right against main plant stalk Darkstar - found nanners in wk 6-7 of flower HOG - whole plant full of nanners an hermie flowers by wk 3 of flower- immediately binned SAGE - supposed to be a 10-13 wk strain, going hermie n throwing nanners in wk 11 flowering whilst still white hairs


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, well back home in Jock land thank fuck, looking forward to my own bed tonight, had a blast with the kids in blackpool but I'm knackered now roll on Spain nxt month I need a holiday after that lmao. Sae let me know if u still needing Shawn's email and I'll send it over to u mate.


 If you could please mate would be appreciated


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If you could please mate would be appreciated


Done.

10 fucking characters


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Done. 10 fucking characters


 cheers for that mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

still good for weekend gaz? just ordered all the tung and groove loft boards to floor it out ready... be here tomoz, nwt down with beam hopping./.. just got ya email sae,,, u sorted now yeh?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> still good for weekend gaz? just ordered all the tung and groove loft boards to floor it out ready... be here tomoz, nwt down with beam hopping./.. just got ya email sae,,, u sorted now yeh?


 yeah got it now cheers mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2014)

My mate did some hog by t.h seeds about 6 year ago maybe more...and that was some seriously nice green man...but from what u said sae Yeh there wank arnt they man I'll steer clear...give Humboldt a try one day they have good stable genetics

Oh and me mail is a live account is that the one they gave ya?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> still good for weekend gaz? just ordered all the tung and groove loft boards to floor it out ready... be here tomoz



Out of interest how much did you pay for the boards IC3?

I've not been able to find reasonably priced ones anywhere in the country (double figures for a 5 pack of short shite usually), the best bet I've found is to buy OSB sheets and have em cut down.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> still good for weekend gaz? just ordered all the tung and groove loft boards to floor it out ready... be here tomoz, nwt down with beam hopping./.. just got ya email sae,,, u sorted now yeh?


Yeah still all good mate I'm just looking now to see if it's gonna be cheaper to drive down or get the train.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Strated chopping last night but it's gonna take me a couple of days in shifts to trim these bastards.

Exodus Cheese SCROG's @ 13 weeks 12/12.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Out of interest how much did you pay for the boards IC3? I've not been able to find reasonably priced ones anywhere in the country (double figures for a 5 pack of short shite usually), the best bet I've found is to buy OSB sheets and have em cut down.


 8ftx2ftx18mm tung and groove, bigger than normal, anywways got 5 delivered for 53 qwid 41 qwid without delivery trned out orite then yorkie, bit longer than normal, 8 weeks seems not done to me but thats chedz for ya, pull early flash dry, wat week u on now?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 8ftx2ftx18mm tung and groove, bigger than normal, anywways got 5 delivered for 53 qwid 41 qwid without delivery


Aye fuck those prices.

OSB sheets are roughly £15 each and you get about 10 boards out of em cut down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Mind you 18mm and 2 feet wide is not so bad going by rate of the tounge and grooved commercial stuff.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Strated chopping last night but it's gonna take me a couple of days in shifts to trim these bastards.
> 
> Exodus Cheese SCROG's @ 13 weeks 12/12.
> 
> ...


Looks like you fell in shit and came out smelling of roses aye  top job man shit looks dank took its time like but Yeh looks sweet yorkstar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 8 weeks seems not done to me but thats chedz for ya, pull early flash dry, wat week u on now?


That 9-10 week of Cheds looked no where near done.


And as for these, there's pretty much not a white hair left on em, the very tip calyx have got a couple but they're turning.
So much for Ched knowing this strain inside out and it'll put out pistils till the end.
I've no white hairs and it's all gone purple, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2014)

Cracking plants Yorkie..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks like you fell in shit and came out smelling of roses aye  top job man shit looks dank took its time like but Yeh looks sweet yorkstar


The buds are no where near what they shoud be and the frost is down (so it's getting punted cheap) but fuck me does it stink.
These are the 2 most offensive smelling plants I've grown hands down, I don't know how normal Exo is supposed to smell but this is fucking disgusting.
I was gipping after a good sniff of scissor hash last night, I'm down for dank but even I don't like this smell, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That 9-10 week of Cheds looked no where near done. And as for these, there's pretty much not a white hair left on em, the very tip calyx have got a couple but they're turning. So much for Ched knowing this strain inside out and it'll put out pistils till the end. I've no white hairs and it's all gone purple, lol.


 i guess yours has the purp with the attick lights of temp? normal boards are 1220x320x18mm and 3 in a pak so rather smaLL MINE ARE 2438x1220 x 18mm i hAVE A 8ft x10ft loft (open space)so 5 will cover it, and they make them themselves, but 51 to permanatly board my loft is well worth it and yeh on hedz hes full of shit, in knowledge and his word, u know? fucking white hairs lol,, BUT the thing is if hes getting top price for it at that stage then i understand why he does, why not? he dont smoke so couldnt care less, still a prik..hate people who dont stik to ther word


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll sling a few of the Dog beast up in a mo.

That's on 13 weeks today and should be done next week touch wood, it's still putting on weight but slowing down and ripening at the same time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

fuk me my ip ust got blocked on here, tried editing my comment. this site is sooo fuckd HOW THE FUK are you lot getting paragraphs working? mine wont anwyays yeh i am now in the land of 200 standard so buzin with that 220-240 i could puch livers or physco/exo too if i was that tight,,, 160 ust seemed pointless growing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha gippin love that word lol...aye from what I can see it looks nice mate shame we can't send smells thru the net aye or is it that offensive I'd send the fucker back haha...if it still proper stinks when dry can't see any reason why u wont get top dollar for it man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i guess yours has the purp with the attick lights of temp? normal boards are 1220x320x18mm and 3 in a pak so rather smaLL MINE ARE 2438x1220 x 18mm i hAVE A 8ft x10ft loft (open space)so 5 will cover it, and they make them themselves, but 51 to permanatly board my loft is well worth it and yeh on hedz hes full of shit, in knowledge and his word, u know? fucking white hairs lol,, BUT the thing is if hes getting top price for it at that stage then i understand why he does, why not? he dont smoke so couldnt care less, still a prik..hate people who dont stik to ther word



No man it's not cold any more, it was only cold for the first 3 weeks in the loft.

The purp is because of age, all the pigments have broken down and turned purple like the trees going orange/red/purple in Autumn.
More strains than you think will turn purple if left to go longer.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man it's not cold any more, it was only cold for the first 3 weeks in the loft. The purp is because of age, all the pigments have broken down and turned purple like the trees going orange/red/purple in Autumn. More strains than you think will turn purple if left to go longer.


 oh rite i thought they would seed if left TOO long, props tho much they look fit. just hope ther heavy... anwyays shawney yeh i got a humbolt fem ima crack get a few 12-12 fs going get sum harvests in thi yer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me my ip ust got blocked on here, tried editing my comment. this site is sooo fuckd HOW THE FUK are you lot getting paragraphs working? mine wont anwyays yeh i am now in the land of 200 standard so buzin with that 220-240 i could puch livers or physco/exo too if i was that tight,,, 160 ust seemed pointless growing


So you take my Dog for 180's and punt it on for 200 and everybodys happy.

Shit, you can have this Exo for 150's IC3!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you take my Dog for 180's and punt it on for 200 and everybodys happy. Shit, you can have this Exo for 150's IC3!


 broke m8 lol been growing non stop for 2-3 yrs, pulling left right and centre and no i havent had a grow since xmas im FUCKED,,, wont be long tho, soon as gary drops that off im 3 room purpetual, il run 12-12 fs and veg clones up uunder my MH, gunna be fun... yel have to pop thru on e day innit? http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/weather-summer-2014-to-be-hottest-on-record-9122575.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh rite i thought they would seed if left TOO long,


Well actually that's something else I've found out about Exo.

If you leave em to go long the very last calyx on the tip of every bud will produce a bunch of ingrowing nanas.
They never actually pop out of the calyx so you don't see them, the calyx grows over them and the pollinate it internally.
(Bothe of em at exactly the same time, like clockwork)

You only can tell if you pay attention as they age because the nana calyx grows really fat and tight with no pistil sticking out.
Pop the calyx and there's nanas inside, I spent 4 hours pulling all the tips off with tweezers at one point to make sure they didn't get royally fucked.


An educated guess I'd say Exodus Cheese is not a pheno of the original Skunk #1, as that was the first stable IBL hybrid with no hermie traits due to the infamous 'torture tests'.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well actually that's something else I've found out about Exo. If you leave em to go long the very last calyx on the tip of every bud will produce a bunch of ingrowing nanas. They never actually pop out of the calyx so you don't see them, the calyx grows over them and the pollinate it internally. (Bothe of em at exactly the same time, like clockwork) You only can tell if you pay attention as they age because the nana calyx grows really fat and tight with no pistil sticking out. Pop the calyx and there's nanas inside, I spent 4 hours pulling all the tips off with tweezers at one point to make sure they didn't get royally fucked. An educated guess I'd say Exodus Cheese is not a pheno of the original Skunk #1, as that was the first stable IBL hybrid with no hermie traits due to the infamous 'torture tests'.


 this subject was brought up some time bak about this exo we all got not actually being the REAL exo summert about it dont have double serate dleaves and a few other issues, think it was robbie, lol,, but end of the day physco u can tell with its very distinct smell, but exo is well cheese, so its not a stretch to think it isent but is very close as. if you get me. so wats the very end then?11 weeks? id persoanlly only leave 9.5/10 but u had slow growth, maybe thats why it took longer for you? im sure minewas around the 9-10 mark the last time i ran exo? mine are coming bak now, fresh leaves and root growth, thank fuk, so these pots i got the roots grow thru them like airpots, should be interesting. right going out lads. take it easy yman... peace.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yel have to pop thru one day innit?


Aye if you don't run out and stab me up as I walk down the garden path, lol.


What do you want for that digi ballast?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2014)

I tell ye what ice this engineers dream x deep blue is a fast grower mate for decent 7 pointers all ready and repotted yesterday and roots have hot the bottom already...it is a reg tho so could be a sign its a male?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you take my Dog for 180's and punt it on for 200 and everybodys happy.
> 
> Shit, you can have this Exo for 150's IC3!


let me know when ur exo is ready I'll take a few at 150s


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> let me know when ur exo is ready I'll take a few at 150s


Aye ok Bazza.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I tell ye what ice this engineers dream x deep blue is a fast grower mate for decent 7 pointers all ready and repotted yesterday and roots have hot the bottom already...it is a reg tho so could be a sign its a male?


Yeah the 2 ed x db I grew last year were fast growers think the hit about 2ft tall at 3 weeks veg. But both turned out to be male for me. Hopefully u got better luck with them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

I mean Gazza.


This site is fucked, I've just tried tried to edit that last post to spell Gazza properly.
Hit the 'go advanced' tab and get security blocked from the site!?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Did u pop any of the dippy ellsy seeds I sent u shawny? Sent u and Drgrowshit some dippy and wanna see If either of u get a decent female as again my last run with them I got 3 makes out of 3, so I either of u get a good female pheno then I'll be after a cut back off it lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well actually that's something else I've found out about Exo. If you leave em to go long the very last calyx on the tip of every bud will produce a bunch of ingrowing nanas. They never actually pop out of the calyx so you don't see them, the calyx grows over them and the pollinate it internally. (Bothe of em at exactly the same time, like clockwork) You only can tell if you pay attention as they age because the nana calyx grows really fat and tight with no pistil sticking out. Pop the calyx and there's nanas inside, I spent 4 hours pulling all the tips off with tweezers at one point to make sure they didn't get royally fucked. An educated guess I'd say Exodus Cheese is not a pheno of the original Skunk #1, as that was the first stable IBL hybrid with no hermie traits due to the infamous 'torture tests'.


 Thats exactly whats happening with my SAGE, growing nanners on the tips of the buds but its growing inwards not outwards


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I mean Gazza.
> 
> 
> This site is fucked, I've just tried tried to edit that last post to spell Gazza properly.
> Hit the 'go advanced' tab and get security blocked from the site!?


Yeah it's getting much worse on here lately ain't it, I think that's why it getting so quiet most ppl can't be arsed with the hassle. I stick to my phone or tablet now for RIU cos on ma laptop or PC it fucks up 10x worse and get malware and other security warnings


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats exactly whats happening with my SAGE, growing nanners on the tips of the buds but its growing inwards not outwards


Looks funky eh?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Looks funky eh?


 yeah, looking down on it from above it looks like the top of the bud is forming a star with highlighted ridges, when you get in for a closer look you can see the dreaded yellow nanner curling into the bud gna chop the damn thing tomorrow so will try n get some decent pics with the missus` camera, fucking TH seeds garbage


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Dog S1 @ 13 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2014)

Also, what cal-mag is it you lads buy from ebay/hydro shops etc? any specific brand or recipe to go for>


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also, what cal-mag is it you lads buy from ebay/hydro shops etc? any specific brand or recipe to go for>


I normally use plant magics Magne-cal it's pretty cheap and does the job nicely, I got mine for about £10 a litre from my local grow shop but will prob be a bit cheaper on fleabay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2014)

EBay has 2 brands, plant magic is from America so not worth the postage costs n tnt which is an English based company....one of the lads on the Irish thread had issues with it that were resolved once he switched the plant magic so check out ur local grow shop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also, what cal-mag is it you lads buy from ebay/hydro shops etc? any specific brand or recipe to go for>


CANNA MONO range.

Calcium and Magnesium seperate @ about £12 a bottle.

If you use Epsom salts for Magnesium your plants start to dry out come mid flower, something to do with the chemistry behind the sulphate Epsom aded to Potassium ferts fucks something up (I've only just learned this myself).

Also if you have Calcium seperate you can tailor the feed to up the Potassium mid to late flower without it locking out the Calcium and vice versa, the Calcium locking out the Potassium.

All in one Cal/Mag products are shit because you can't add one without the other, treating a deficiency will over feed with the opposite causing lockout and defeating the object.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2014)

Our water over here is high in cal so I'd actually gotten the canna mono mag n N,so far the mags been great.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Did u pop any of the dippy ellsy seeds I sent u shawny? Sent u and Drgrowshit some dippy and wanna see If either of u get a decent female as again my last run with them I got 3 makes out of 3, so I either of u get a good female pheno then I'll be after a cut back off it lol.


No not cracked any dippy yet mate I'll pop them on next run I'm gonna focus on exo and billberry for this grow 2 BB seeds and a few exo cuts and I should be laughing ...Yeh when I do pop a dippy I'll sort you a cut no worries mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Our water over here is high in cal so I'd actually gotten the canna mono mag n N,so far the mags been great.


I've only just started using the Mono Mag instead of Epsom this last grow but the difference in health late on is obvious.

They seem to uptake potassium better/cleaner/more efficiently?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh aye IC3.

I got this lot on a very, very good deal from my local grow shop as he's not stocking it anymore.
It would cost him to send it back for a fraction of the cost price to be reimbursed......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Fancy some on the cheap?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent u an email the other day yorkie...and I've just sent u another lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2014)

Jaysus only fools n horses comes to mind lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus only fools n horses comes to mind lol


Hey if I can get hold of enough space to grow in........


This time next year pal, this time next year! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sent u an email the other day yorkie...and I've just sent u another lol



Ah you'll have to leave a shout on here for me when you do, I only use that email for you lot.

I'll check it now mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

Replied Shawn.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hey if I can get hold of enough space to grow in........
> 
> 
> This time next year pal, this time next year! lol


Haha, heck at ur prices I'll stop growing n buy from u haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, heck at ur prices I'll stop growing n buy from u haha


As it happens my local growshop owner was telling me that last week some middle aged guy walked into the shop with about 50oz to see if he knew where it could be sold.

It turns out that this guy was a one half of a 2 man team.
He grew the weed and his partner sold it, they split the money 50/50.


His partner had got busted for something and got slapped with a prison sentence leaving him with no channels to punt his gear.
Previously the partner had taken the guy into the shop with him one time to buy equipment so.....

The fella walked into the shop with a big black canvas holdall stuffed full of oz bags of weed, "d'you know were I can shut this lot? 150's"
Nigel the owner turned him away cos he doesn't move in those circles anymore and didn't have any contacts!

...........


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As it happens my local growshop owner was telling me that last week some middle aged guy walked into the shop with about 50oz to see if he knew where it could be sold.
> 
> It turns out that this guy was a one half of a 2 man team.
> He grew the weed and his partner sold it, they split the money 50/50.
> ...


cannabis idiot award 2014, contender


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2014)

so .....ffs whats all this pls buy my gear at 150 bollox....common get a grip u seen whats punted at that price fuckin blue early popcorn round my way with a bit of Hg from the cfl.....cunts....., im getting ripped at 200 wholesale so cant compete on a forum for price......can for quality tho....but it aint worth the agg


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

hellllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

u thread whore rambo lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuck sake Wankers getting first comments in lol chop day Wednesday woop woop


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Likes back,bout fucking time...now to catch up on dishing out likes haha


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

i couldnt resist had to get that first post lolol have been refreshing the page the last 16hrs waiting bit tired now lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

likes back but reps gone.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't win em all I suppose.didn't realise how hooked on this fucking site I was till she's down...long weekend.how was ur bday rambo? My mammy baked me an cake that I ate in 2 sitting thanks to a bday half oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

yeh we got the well known user shit ur ALL NOOBS, new forum innit, fucking made by the guys who left the old forum creators, it seems to work better but we will see, FUKING HELL how sad are we... we need to get out more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm loving the new GUI, 
very smooth so far...emphasis on SO FAR. It will be interesting to see how she handles when all the traffic pics up. Yeah think ur the only one on here with that tag...good for you *pat on the back* fuck not much else to be doing mate...at the end of the day this is by far the best hobby I've had so if it means gracing online forms for HOURS on end hoew bad, it's some laugh...beats telling ppl n getting busted haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'm loving the new GUI,
> very smooth so far...emphasis on SO FAR. It will be interesting to see how she handles when all the traffic pics up. Yeah think ur the only one on here with that tag...good for you *pat on the back* fuck not much else to be doing mate...at the end of the day this is by far the best hobby I've had so if it means gracing online forms for HOURS on end hoew bad, it's some laugh...beats telling ppl n getting busted haha


yeh seems much smoother, hellid even donate if they opened em then he could use some real server. oh well

rambo prolly gone kip now, i knew if anyone would have to be him first posting, i was keeping tabs to the CUNT!

and yeh the site becomes addictive, no net, thts orite mcdonals will do, that kida deal lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can't win em all I suppose.didn't realise how hooked on this fucking site I was till she's down...long weekend.how was ur bday rambo? My mammy baked me an cake that I ate in 2 sitting thanks to a bday half oz


bd i pretty much celebrated the day before mate so actual birthday i was abit worse for wear n on top of that was very busy not a great combo.

was asleep by about 8pm on me bd lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

asleep by 8, old man rambo eh? sure i the wildest i went on my bday was eating the whole fucking cake so im not one to talk lol but i did stay up late the night b4 playing monopoly HARDCORE


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

well my bd celebrations did at least involve some class a's, although the missus soon had enough n went bed and i sat up sniffing off me laptop, reading the silkroad 2 forums not exactly hardcore lol

next day i felt 82 not 32 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well my bd celebrations did at least involve some class a's, although the missus soon had enough n went bed and i sat up sniffing off me laptop, reading the silkroad 2 forums not exactly hardcore lol
> 
> next day i felt 82 not 32 lol


i had 3 bottles of bud other night,, staggered upstairs and felt like death all the next daY livvin it large!!


well gary came this weekend 3.5 hr drive each way! respec! anwyays im now purpetual,, i reckon its gunna start to get messey before i get it rolling smoothly... guess i cant be as lazy now


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2014)

finally bk up n running then after a week lol, welcome back cunts lol, whats everyone been upto the last week?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> finally bk up n running then after a week lol, welcome back cunts lol, whats everyone been upto the last week?


refreshing ths page. and setting up both my grows


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Post some pics of the perp if you get the chance mate...gonna be giving it a go myself when we house.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> finally bk up n running then after a week lol, welcome back cunts lol, whats everyone been upto the last week?


Apparently we have all been sitting at our computers refreshing this page haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

yeh il get sum pics up later, my purple p is flwoirng now under a 250 red, i have 2 livers and a exo in veg ther still looking fucked but coming bak the way i see it with 1k in flower tent and a 400/250 mh in veg i should be pulling 3 every 3 weeks, nic wage innit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

No more euro saver menu at McDonald's for you Mr big mc meals haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning cuntos

Finally we're back lol, how are we all doing?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

And yes we can finally like posts again its about time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah but reps gone now ... Gary u noob!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh yeah wtf is that all about, why am I a new member but ur an old well known member. Think they might still have some kinks to work out the new system


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 7, 2014)

dont like all this shit new layout


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Shut the fuck up noob lol yeah I was the same then after a while I got loads of notification saying I've made 1000+ posts n first to comment n things like that kinda like xbox achievement awards, think that's how reps work now, based on ur likes n how much ur here n so on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

I like it, might take a while to get use tout anythings better then what is was only downside is this site's gonna get alot more traffic thanks to its clean GUI coupled with its simplicity even apple users will be able to use it...OH SNAP!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I shud be the fucking all powerfull all seeing master in here lol, the amount of time I spend in here, it better change from new user on ma profile soon, been here over 4 years lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

*You* have been awarded a trophy: First Message

cranking up the trophy count lmao

yeah all very snazzy n new lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I got the same award for being the first on the Irish lol u get an award for getting an riu tattoo haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well I shud be the fucking all powerfull all seeing master in here lol, the amount of time I spend in here, it better change from new user on ma profile soon, been here over 4 years lol


Send the mod a message but I'd say give it an hour or so...fucking impatient noobs...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

we all ''well known members'' here gboy looks like its off to the noob section for you mate lollol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Riu has spoken lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we all ''well known members'' here gboy looks like its off to the noob section for you mate lollol


Fuck u ya cunt lol, ive been on hre longer than u have with ur rambo id so why the fuck sm I still classed as a new member but have over 2000 posts,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah I dont feel so bad now, just had a look in the 600 thread and even DST is a new member now lol, ill catch up with u cunts again just wait and see lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

fuck knows mate? i just had a look at my old account n posted, it comes up new member with 3000+ posts lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone tried uploading pics yet? And also cant seem to find any of the old pics I uploaded over the years u know like u used to be able to post ur old pics from yhe archive rather than uploading every time, thats bolloks cos I only had most of mine saved on here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Nah it takes a while I'd say alot of shits still being installed, give it time.hate getting my hair cut when I'm stoned so have to wait till I get back...first world problem lads n it's probably the only thing I hate doing stoned...that and walking


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone tried uploading pics yet? And also cant seem to find any of the old pics I uploaded over the years u know like u used to be able to post ur old pics from yhe archive rather than uploading every time, thats bolloks cos I only had most of mine saved on here


Yeah I saw the lack of archive,someone ask if it's gonna be brought back or if it's been renamed or something... Trying to upload but nothing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

At fucking last got my trophies so I aint a noob anymore lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

....well ur a noob to the well known member club now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Been reading about a location security flaw in the new software the site is using, u lot might wanna check it out, click ur avvy pic on the left the click ur location whatever u have set it as, open it will open google maps and give u a location Check it and make sure it aint to close to home or remove ur location, might be all ok but better safe than sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

a map of america comes up  link me the security flaw


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

When I did it mate came up less than 10 miles away so a litle close for comfort, ive just deleted my location altogether now, when I check urs it takes me to a dog grooming place near glasgow lmao and aparently rambo is in nrthern scotland lmfao, ok maybe it isnt to bad after all, but still wanna know why mine was so close to home


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Easy boys long.time.no see lol....just took me 20 mins to log in password reset the fuckin lot ffs....new layouts wank I don't like change lol....anyway glad were all here my exo mother is looking a tad yellow with a few rust spots and suspect a magnese def so I flushed with light nutes and plenty of magnecal that was the other day she looks a tad better now just wait and see....how are we all anyways?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> When I did it mate came up less than 10 miles away so a litle close for comfort, ive just deleted my location altogether now, when I check urs it takes me to a dog grooming place near glasgow lmao and aparently rambo is in nrthern scotland lmfao, ok maybe it isnt to bad after all, but still wanna know why mine was so close to home


yeah thats a bit odd lol good find!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hows it going shawny ya noob, exo is a piece a piss to grow man almost does it itself, ur time out the grow game has cost u ur green fingers my friend lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

GaryGaz y11 said:


> When I did it mate came up less than 10 miles away so a litle close for comfort, ive just deleted my location altogether now, when I check urs it takes me to a dog grooming place near glasgow lmao and aparently rambo is in nrthern scotland lmfao, ok maybe it isnt to bad after all, but still wanna know why mine was so close to home


Good shout gaz checked mine its smash gym in America lmao that'll do me fine n dandy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I've checked most the lads on here n were all good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hows it going shawny ya noob, exo is a piece a piss to grow man almost does it itself, ur time out the grow game has cost u ur green fingers my friend lmao


Hahaha ya cheeky cunt lol i know man I don't k ow what's going off everything else is sound...the worse leaf just has a few spots on it like with a tad bit a yellow exo noob ain't I lmao I'll try n whack a pic of a leaf on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha ya cheeky cunt lol i know man I don't k ow what's going off everything else is sound...the worse leaf just has a few spots on it like with a tad bit a yellow exo noob ain't I lmao I'll try n whack a pic of a leaf on


Haha im sure ur sweet mate, surely cant be worse than ices his are fooked gonna take some major tlc to get yhem back,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

alreet lads!? what's the crack? tenerife was lovely. sunny and BB won second in the indoor category with Fireballs. plaque/trophy thing and everything


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

yeh ther just a tad fooked gary


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Hahaha Gaz ya fucker are they that bad yeh? Lol.....sounds sweet don I need a hol congrats and coming 2nd....1st. The worst 2nd the best and all that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

well second out of 34 is canny enough i reckon. seeing as it's actually fairly judged. all the entrants were numbered so no one knew what was what till the count. 

bit of pr0n for first day back methinks:












tent's chocka


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther just a tad fooked gary





shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Gaz ya fucker are they that bad yeh? Lol.....sounds sweet don I need a hol congrats and coming 2nd....1st. The worst 2nd the best and all that lol


Yeah lol they are the sorryest looking plants ive seen but even so with the right care and attentiom they are defo saveable even if just to get cutz from and start over, the purp is a beast tho u done a good job wit that one mate, easy pull 6 or more oz off that I would reckon if my experience with it is anything to go by, was a top yielder


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2014)

Cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well second out of 34 is canny enough i reckon. seeing as it's actually fairly judged. all the entrants were numbered so no one knew what was what till the count.
> 
> bit of pr0n for first day back methinks:
> 
> ...


How the fuck did u post those pics haha


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2014)

New member ! Like fuck !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> New member ! Like fuck !


Log out and back in mate and it will update ur member status


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

So all my photo posts have gone missing and I'm a fucking noob, wtf!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Lmao like buttons gone! Aye don top job mate u done well..pics look dank as fuck....Ice I'll get them sent today if in get enough time if not will b 2morro I think 1's a male so I'll bin it but 2 of them mystery cuts have rooted Sony can have them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Shut it noobs lol you'll get all ur rep back in the form of trophies but hey, this isn't a competition lads haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

How's that Psycho coming along Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

r0l3x the pics i uploaded to an anon image site and used their url, the uploader wouldn't graft for me.

cheers shawny lad, coming along nicely. just waiting on the stretch finishing on the middle 3 then i'll take em off the buckets and fingers crossed have an even canopy for once.... maybe.

well reminded yorkie lad, i'm about ready to rock


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2014)

I


Garybhoy11 said:


> Log out and back in mate and it will update ur member status


I did m8, & I'm still new lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I
> 
> I did m8, & I'm still new lol


Fuck knows then mate, I was a new member again till I logged out 1st time then when I signed back into the site I had a load of alerts with trophies and it changed me to well known member


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

What site do you use to host your images if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.anonimg.com/

think you only get 5 each day maybe as it stopped working after that for me anyway. there's loads of them out there though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.anonimg.com/
> 
> think you only get 5 each day maybe as it stopped working after that for me anyway. there's loads of them out there though.


Thanks for that bud


----------



## lolikun (Apr 7, 2014)

Ummmmm this seemed like a good place to post this questionnnn~

Hi! Any help would be greatly appreciated. ^^; I just moved to the UK from the states and I'm noticing things are a lot different here....anyway, I'm going to start growing again but I'd like to know where a good place to get soils and basic needed things here? 
I think I saw a hydroponics shop last week-- would they typically have nutrients and decent soil and stuff there? That's where I'd get everything back in the states, not sure if it's the same here. 

I'd just go out and find things on my own but I can't drive here [too afraid lol] and by the time someone can drive me shops are closing.

Anyway, thanks ahead of time. Hope I'm not being a bother or anything~ ^^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

photobucket you get a few Gig's worth for free.

I've forgotton my login for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah you're on the money man. most deliver/are open weekends anyway, welcome to sunny England


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

lolikun said:


> Ummmmm this seemed like a good place to post this questionnnn~
> 
> Hi! Any help would be greatly appreciated. ^^; I just moved to the UK from the states and I'm noticing things are a lot different here....anyway, I'm going to start growing again but I'd like to know where a good place to get soils and basic needed things here?
> I think I saw a hydroponics shop last week-- would they typically have nutrients and decent soil and stuff there? That's where I'd get everything back in the states, not sure if it's the same here.
> ...





lolikun said:


> Ummmmm this seemed like a good place to post this questionnnn~
> 
> Hi! Any help would be greatly appreciated. ^^; I just moved to the UK from the states and I'm noticing things are a lot different here....anyway, I'm going to start growing again but I'd like to know where a good place to get soils and basic needed things here?
> I think I saw a hydroponics shop last week-- would they typically have nutrients and decent soil and stuff there? That's where I'd get everything back in the states, not sure if it's the same here.
> ...


www.ebay.co.uk

best bet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

ffs. 

New site on phone fun. lol


----------



## lolikun (Apr 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah you're on the money man. most deliver/are open weekends anyway, welcome to sunny England


Sunny?! Haha, that's some sarcasm huh?  [weather is still nicer than where I came from, its warm here!] Thank you ^^

Do people here go to hydro shops mostly to grow weed as well? like is it safe to pay for things with a card?


----------



## lolikun (Apr 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> best bet.


Ah, I would but I can't order things online because I'm traveling around a lot! thanks though~


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Aye I'm pretty sure 90% of folk who go to grow shops grow weed or are picking stuff up for a grow...I always pay cash tho infact I'll be paying a trip to my local at the weekend just a little mother tent maybe a 250 or a 400 mh in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah always cash, christ i don't like using my card at petrol stations ffs got cloned a while back. anyway like yorkie said ebay/online is discreet and you don't have to carry sacks of pebbles/soil or coco etc. 

i've used my card plenty times online. it's necessary sometimes. usually the shops are savvy enough to not have jimbob's hydro shack written on the label or something.


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah always cash, christ i don't like using my card at petrol stations ffs got cloned a while back. anyway like yorkie said ebay/online is discreet and you don't have to carry sacks of pebbles/soil or coco etc.
> 
> i've used my card plenty times online. it's necessary sometimes. usually the shops are savvy enough to not have jimbob's hydro shack written on the label or something.



yh i've had a hydro store open round the corner from me lol cheap but i cant hide a 50ltr bag of coco in a carrier bag lols


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

mine hides em for ya, big thick black bag goes round every bag of soil or coco tied up before you pay and leave.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

I use both my local shop and also ebay for my growing shit but I always buy my soil at yhe shop for 1 main reason its cheaper, online u pay almost as much postage on a 50l of soil as u do for the soil itself, but most hydro shops will double bag with large black bags to make sure u arent walking out with a load of soil or equipment on show. Ebay is good for most stuff as well but be carefull ive had 1 or 2 things come thru with the hydro shop name or product name on the outside of box/packaging, just use a reputable ebay seller tho and u shud be sweet


----------



## lolikun (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay~ I figured it'd be better to pay with cash just in case I guess. 

I would consider ordering online but whatever I order would be sitting outside until the weekends. I'm like on the other side of the country during the week~ 

Why would you have to hide soil though??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

lolikun said:


> Okay~ I figured it'd be better to pay with cash just in case I guess.
> 
> I would consider ordering online but whatever I order would be sitting outside until the weekends. I'm like on the other side of the country during the week~
> 
> ...


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine hides em for ya, big thick black bag goes round every bag of soil or coco tied up before you pay and leave.


lol i could play the pink panther theme on my phone lol


----------



## lolikun (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh, well I mean I usually grow vegetables and fruit too lol. I was planning on doing those in the conservatory. ^^ I see though, that makes sense if you're just growin' weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> lol i could play the pink panther theme on my phone lol


funny a load of folks in there have that herbert lom eye twitch going on!?


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

seems abit of a wierd shop thought don
they only stick canna nutes and bags lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ffs.
> 
> New site on phone fun. lol


isent it tapatalk app?,,, scrap that its forum runner app


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> seems abit of a wierd shop thought don
> they only stick canna nutes and bags lol


not with ya man soz?! I use allsorts of nutes


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

nah the new shop i was on bout mate


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

not baked lol i tend not to make much sense when im straight lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

hahaha gotcha. i'm off graft today fucking back went while i was spring fuckin cleaning ffs no joke. sick as a chip i was. been bake o rama'd since.

aye new shops are like that i went into one size of a postage stamp the other day, half full with coco n soil, think they had canna and a couple of other brands only.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Easy don is it alright if I mail u a pic see if u can tell me whats up think I know but confirmation would be nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

aye go for it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Sweet...done it matey


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

yh this 1 aint that big lol
some good deals though


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got 2 in my area and 1 of em loves his gadgets and stuff hes got loads a tackle and a back room with 3 tents growing chillies under led lights lol pretty good tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

grow shops are ontop to fuk, clocking registartions n shit, na il use ebay and have shit delivered elseware thanx


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

frenly in here these days, how are we all, I m covered in trim and off me tits, got weed commin out me arse crack...cos I bin sittin in it,...... gonna get some vino in later and trim some more, my perp is giving me weed every 2 weeks and I need the money badly so alls good, got some green crack ive 3 week vegged and lopped the first nodes, still getting 200s on the oz anyone getting more for bulk in the uk yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> frenly in here these days, how are we all, I m covered in trim and off me tits, got weed commin out me arse crack...cos I bin sittin in it,...... gonna get some vino in later and trim some more, my perp is giving me weed every 2 weeks and I need the money badly so alls good, got some green crack ive 3 week vegged and lopped the first nodes, still getting 200s on the oz anyone getting more for bulk in the uk yet?


ahaha wanker, yeh wen i get going i could get 210-220 but im thinking keep at 200 easier to get rid, besides im up from 150-200+ so thats a bonus,

how many u got in your perp?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahaha wanker, yeh wen i get going i could get 210-220 but im thinking keep at 200 easier to get rid, besides im up from 150-200+ so thats a bonus,
> 
> how many u got in your perp?


 sa bit personal ent it fnar fnar I got 30 plus in fower, 20 veggin, 10 germinating and I got some dying clones with ur name on em ha ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

How are those psy cuts zedd? I'm just waiting for me next lot of exo to root and I'll be on my way


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Not liking the way this new site comes up on my phone! Tell ye what else I'm not liking......is zeddd saying he's got dying clones!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sa bit personal ent it fnar fnar I got 30 plus in fower, 20 veggin, 10 germinating and I got some dying clones with ur name on em ha ha


ait u have sumthing for me? shit only taken 5 months! well done, think u need a new watch tho,

@hydro, think the dying ones are just for me lmfao. and u neevr like fukall ya mardy bastard ya.! N000B123


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not liking the way this new site comes up on my phone! Tell ye what else I'm not liking......is zeddd saying he's got dying clones!!


Not liking the way it omes up on computer either. Looks like a load of poop.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone know what the deal is with the new like system? Sometimes the button is there then like now its disappeared again.

And just to make me look like a cunt the button is back lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with the new like system? Sometimes the button is there then like now its disappeared again.


Probably still working on the site. Admin diod state that they rushed it out before it was perfect so that we weren't waiting too long.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

this form was made by the dudes who started vbullitin but they all had a bitch argument and fell out ten they made this, its more narrow than normal, but it seems faster and smoother, who guves fuk about rep, i mean long as we can all argue and fall out on a regular basis what does it matter?
forum runner APP TT i do belive works this type of forum


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

For those that don't like the new shit try this, read it on another thread

Go to myrollitup, on the left hand side go to Setting & Options, then go to EDIT Options and the last field you can edit at the very bottom is the forum skin, change it to Blzin 07 and you can see REP again and get the old colors back!
Same as it used to be!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

How the fuck am I still a NOOB????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

If you read the comments it goes onto say it's like from 2010 n all that's gone including the myrollitup lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> How the fuck am I still a NOOB????


making informative posts like u just made regarding skin,,, and u ask why are u a N00B? jeez

my rollitup lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you read the comments it goes onto say it's like from 2010 n all that's gone including the myrollitup lol


Realised that now after looking for the myrollitup ffs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> How the fuck am I still a NOOB????


Log off then back on and it will change ur user status mate took mine a while as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Aye suppose its just gonna take some getting used to ain't it I'm not too Roy on change either


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

i can imagine him getting all pissed of thinking WER THE FUK IS MY ROLLITUP hahaha..noobs. tsk tsk


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> making informative posts like u just made regarding skin,,, and u ask why are u a N00B? jeez
> 
> my rollitup lmfao


Listen to the noob that has probly just killed his 68 clones ffs muahhahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

How's that Exo coming along Shawny?


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not liking the way this new site comes up on my phone! Tell ye what else I'm not liking......is zeddd saying he's got dying clones!!


Rotate ur phone mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i can imagine him getting all pissed of thinking WER THE FUK IS MY ROLLITUP hahaha..noobs. tsk tsk


If it's informative posts how the fuck did u get ther when ye cany even spell....that's right u wer suckin rollis ball sack on twitter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> If it's informative posts how the fuck did u get ther when ye cany even spell....that's right u wer suckin rollis ball sack on twitter


ACTUALLY CUNT!
WAS 35 CLONES
AND FUK U!!! (yano while im at it)


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2014)

canny dink this new set up on the site like...........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Sad how we miss this haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sad how we miss this haha


i know u lot need to go get laid


----------



## budolskie (Apr 7, 2014)

was like i lost my left arm for a few days, and now its like losing both none of my old albums are nothing its a lot more fanny on uploading and shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

[QUOThe Yorkshireman, post: 10387296, member: 240826"]How's that Exo coming along Shawny?[/QUOTE]

Aye she's not doing too bad mate but either a bit if a def or nute burn can't figure out which like....cuts should be ready next week as well so getting closer I'll email u a pic if the leaf see what u think?


The Yorkshireman said:


> How's that Exo coming along Shawny?


Aye she


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

bit of a stutter ther shawney?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Lmao its this fucking new site playing with my shizzle


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao its this fucking new site playing with my shizzle


yeh sure, "BULLSHIT" AHEM. yeh mate hahaha

and lol double post u thread whore"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Ahhhhh its all fucked tommy lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

sites fuked up to look at I feel sick all fukin burry and spinning...cunts...why cant they make a site that stays in focus


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

What u been smoking zedd scissor hash maybe?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2014)

Aye they should at least give the background a colour and grey the post boxes.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent that pic yorkie


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 7, 2014)

Stop fucking moaning . Its about time they done a bloody update 2-3 years too late . but its a lot better


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Stop fucking moaning . Its about time they done a bloody update 2-3 years too late . but its a lot better


shurrup noob


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shurrup noob


kiss my ass you junkie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> kiss my ass you junkie


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

new forum same old shit.

i need some drugs and a holiday

first im gonna have a joint tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 7, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> kiss my ass you junkie


waa waaa lmao
i t did escalate wite qwikly, i think he missed the joke, bless him

@rambo22 lol i think we all need holiday mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I'm sat on the m1 waiting for tackle don't think i should of had those 2 fat exo joint before I came...I could just nod off I tell ye


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

just dry trimmed 2.5 oz of psycho in 35 mins, there was smoke coming off tha scissors ......I will NEVER wet trim again


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

dry trimmed pyscho scissor hash u lucky git, im not jealous at all lolol 

how long u let it go for zedd?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

common ya fukkas chat sum shit will ya whats happened to the pace of the thread.....ice ur a cunt, relax is also a cunt, shawnys a wanker hydro....well u get the drift I havnt argued with anyone since this has been down and I need me fix lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dry trimmed pyscho scissor hash u lucky git, im not jealous at all lolol
> 
> how long u let it go for zedd?


 till its crispy about 4 to 5 days hanging in the perp and u know I got some airflow in there....think it improves the end product as u don't get scissor hash so it must stay on the bud...


----------



## zVice (Apr 7, 2014)

wagwan cunts, teh fuck happened here?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

no scissor hash? thats no fun but if it makes it easier n quicker for ya then alls gravy personally i could trim more than that anyway wet in said time lmao

is that better zedd, u got ya uk thread head on tonight mate lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Well got me new 1.2 tent in now just need to pick up a cool tube/hood and ive got everything I need for my new setup, just need to wait another 7 weeks till im back from holiday and then its time to get my funk on  cant fucking wait feel like somethings missing in ma life when I dont have a grow on now


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

man ive trimmed 19.5 oz in me spare time over the last few days, its like fukin liberation from the shackles of trimming, much quicker and no fumes, just musky fruity hashy smells....ha ha was stoned and trippin on the thought that the fumes are the plant screaming at me wooh wooh dry trim zedddy boy (ol cunt)....pls someone try it and call bs if it don't save u lots o time


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no scissor hash? thats no fun but if it makes it easier n quicker for ya then alls gravy personally i could trim more than that anyway wet in said time lmao
> 
> is that better zedd, u got ya uk thread head on tonight mate lol


 u do get charas on the fingers so I bin eating that but its a lot less than scissor


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

Zedd your psycho chats whack, you should stick to the crack, next youll be telling us your skin is black,

CUNT !! 

that better for ya?.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

@ Rambo ...yeh man got in character and hit the keyboard...lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

Hahaha yes zedd u old fucker so u got any Oz's going spare?...what Sony do then just whip all the fans off then hang em up to dry....I've herd can make it taste a tad better too?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Zedd your psycho chats whack, you should stick to the crack, next youll be telling us your skin is black,
> 
> CUNT !!
> 
> that better for ya?.


 gb ya granny stabbing ginger bearded shandy drinkin southern jock bastsrd ....hic....ah see u gonna get ya own country, save us paying for ya lazy jock arses


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

I am a cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Wait so what is it your recommending? To trim wet or dry?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

By the wzy things look right now u aint getting rid of us that easy u cunt, us scots are here to stay, although personally id rather independence, fuck being associated with u arrogant english fuckers, the irish bombing bastards and the welsh sheep shagging cunts, but for some reason, perhaps the amount of oil coming off the north of scotland ur English government dont seem to want us to leave the uk, perhaps u are mistaken and its yous that will struggle without us paying for ur sorry arses


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am a cunt


Finally an admission of something we all knew was true for a long time lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Perhaps you're full of shit lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> @ Rambo ...yeh man got in character and hit the keyboard...lmfao


if it wasnt so true it wouldnt be half as funny lmao gotta be done tho mate, av a few drinks/smokes whatever is ya fancy n terrorize the thread lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Sure zeddd on the wine, would be rude if you didn't join him...lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

I got bagged up the following all 100 % living organics, aact fed and total peng.....this is some of my best....Trainwreck, vanilla kush exo psycho and livers, the livers is like a fruity hubba bubba, the exo and psyco fukin reek of goodness, and the vanilla kush stinks the place out and the trainwreck is grapefruity and hard hitting


[email protected] said:


> Sure zeddd on the wine, would be rude if you didn't join him...lol


 no booze tonite just got trimmers madness....I ate weed for my tea tonite..yum


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> By the wzy things look right now u aint getting rid of us that easy u cunt, us scots are here to stay, although personally id rather independence, fuck being associated with u arrogant english fuckers, the irish bombing bastards and the welsh sheep shagging cunts, but for some reason, perhaps the amount of oil coming off the north of scotland ur English government dont seem to want us to leave the uk, perhaps u are mistaken and its yous that will struggle without us paying for ur sorry arses


 build a fukin wall to keep ye in anyways what u gunna spend all that money on fukin tenants super and deep fried mars bars.....orange wigs....irn bru....and fukin skirts for tha boys lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll tay some psycho or livers if ya don't mind let me know man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

I havnt worked out the pm yet.....?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> build a fukin wall to keep ye in anyways what u gunna spend all that money on fukin tenants super and deep fried mars bars.....orange wigs....irn bru....and fukin skirts for tha boys lmfao


Have u ever even tried a deep fried mars bar or as locally known a mars bar fritter, they are the fucking business, one of the best things for a bad case of tje munchies lol I have even went on a chip shop hunt to find some a cpl months ago because very few places make them up here now. And fuck all wtong with a good kilt (skirt) either I got married in my families tartan.
So anyway u just listed 5 thigs us scots are famous for around the world what exactly are the rest of the uk known for apart from football violence/racism, joblessness and drug abuse, lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I havnt worked out the pm yet.....?


Click the persons avvy on the left and then click start conversation thats how u do the new pms


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

yman was punting his out at a low price and someone else was offering theirs for 160 so best off try them first cos I know u very price conscious shawney from b4


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Have u ever even tried a deep fried mars bar or as locally known a mars bar fritter, they are the fucking business, one of the best things for a bad case of tje munchies lol I have even went on a chip shop hunt to find some a cpl months ago because very few places make them up here now. And fuck all wtong with a good kilt (skirt) either I got married in my families tartan.
> So anyway u just listed 5 thigs us scots are famous for around the world what exactly are the rest of the uk known for apart from football violence/racism, joblessness and drug abuse, lol


 The internet is an English invention...1922.rolls Royce silver ghost..English....glass, steam power, bukkake...the list is endless


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 7, 2014)

anyone out there ??


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ait u have sumthing for me? shit only taken 5 months! well done, think u need a new watch tho,
> 
> @hydro, think the dying ones are just for me lmfao. and u neevr like fukall ya mardy bastard ya.! N000B123


Yano how many folks dunno what mardy is lol. 
I would rep ya for propa use of queens english lol but.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

fuk me zedd nowt like slinging the odd bit to the lads for cheap,,, wow...just.wow
every harvest i awlasy sort the lads out at old scholl prices, bt thats just a nice guy sat here, if ur not then OBVIOUSLY ur a 1st class CUNT!

sell him a oz cheap u mardy bastard not like u need the cash and 30 qwid gunna break ya!

that is all,,,(and yeh i saw ur cunt comment but some of us like sleep!_

CUNT!


AND @shadyslater who the fuk are you?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


easy fellla hows trix?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

so this morning I open the prop and get a puff of powdery smoke in my face, the mrs made me change the cloning station for understandable reasons and I cant get it below 84 and im used to 78 with 1 deg variation, the las cut look fine but obv everything is going in the bin bag and getting burned, I will not be responsible for giving someone pm, cos without strong uv u r fuked


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me zedd nowt like slinging the odd bit to the lads for cheap,,, wow...just.wow
> every harvest i awlasy sort the lads out at old scholl prices, bt thats just a nice guy sat here, if ur not then OBVIOUSLY ur a 1st class CUNT!
> 
> sell him a oz cheap u mardy bastard not like u need the cash and 30 qwid gunna break ya!
> ...


 I ve given out samples and clones for free mate, never wanted nothing for em, even free post to the brothers....this is about what something more desireable than cash is worth, u wanna sell £50 quid note for 40 then ull have friends all day long man


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy fellla hows trix?


not bad mate, harvested3 outta the 4 plants a not a happy bunny, all 3 of em are weak as shit, smell lovely, smoke lovely, covered in frost but just no potency to them, not what i needed ffs, needed to earn some money outta this grow n gonna be a lot harder now to sell shite weed ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I ve given out samples and clones for free mate, never wanted nothing for em, even free post to the brothers....this is about what something more desireable than cash is worth, u wanna sell £50 quid note for 40 then ull have friends all day long man


haha na i just must be too old school then yano looking after people i class as kinda me second lafamilia.... and killling clones? shit zedd thought u was like expert at this shit? N00BS i dunno lmao

@Saerimmner that suks bruv, did u pull early or sum shit? man crap weed is anitemare to sell,


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha na i just must be too old school then yano looking after people i class as kinda me second lafamilia.... and killling clones? shit zedd thought u was like expert at this shit? N00BS i dunno lmao
> 
> @Saerimmner that suks bruv, did u pull early or sum shit? man crap weed is anitemare to sell,


no mate, qqxlivers went 12 wks in the end n don reckoned bout 9 for it n sage went 14 weeks n is sposedly done in 11 absolutely no idea what went wrong although i have a few theories about it:

Different soil than normal, different nutes, unknown genetics, temps too high, no Cal-mag and shitty light spread from the cooltube lol

annoying thing is they all stink to high heaven, covered in frost and taste lovely when you smoke them but absolutely no potency to them, might as well be smoking thin air for all the effect it has on me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Sick dose rimmed...hope mine don't fall prey to such a faith...try making oil out of the shite.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

if it taste,smells n looks the part you shouldnt have any probs getting rid of it, u have got a very high tolerance sae its prob jus that mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> if it taste,smells n looks the part you shouldnt have any probs getting rid of it, u have got a very high tolerance sae its prob jus that mate.


thats hwat i thought, if it stinks and whatnot the bag appeal is ther, ul be reet,,,

i thought BB genetics was strng shit?

watthcin duck dynasty funny sht!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats hwat i thought, if it stinks and whatnot the bag appeal is ther, ul be reet,,,
> 
> i thought BB genetics was strng shit?
> 
> watthcin duck dynasty funny sht!


It aint a BB one mate just a cross don did a while back thats not been grown or tested yet as far as im aware, annoying thing is i had a taster of a snapped branch at 6 wks flowering n it floored me, now its finished its weak as hell? thats the bit i dont get


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Pics are finally uploading... Shame I deleted my pics last night after it took 20 mins to upload 2 haha oh well here is my baby


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


Morning sae, hows tricks mate? Did u get ur sage all chopped before it thru anymore nanners, how was the smoke on that 1st qqxlivers the small one u chopped?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> It aint a BB one mate just a cross don did a while back thats not been grown or tested yet as far as im aware, annoying thing is i had a taster of a snapped branch at 6 wks flowering n it floored me, now its finished its weak as hell? thats the bit i dont get


U might have just answered ur own problem mate, if they w supposed to be ready a few weeks ago but u let thm go longer I have heard in the past u can go bybthe optimal chop time and it starts to degrade the potency of your weed, might be tne problem u got mate if ur saying at 6 weeks the strenghth was there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Nah wouldn't have degraded by that much the liver is a 9.5 weaker isn't It? Only going by what I've found on my dbxliver is that one of the reasons they used deep blue was to get the flowering time down to 8 weeks (could be wrong, seriously stoned already, might have a nap soon) but saying that I'll be taking mine at 9.5 weeks lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pics are finally uploading... Shame I deleted my pics last night after it took 20 mins to upload 2 haha oh well here is my baby


Heres a pic of my boy now,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Man I'm living the highlife with the gf in England...stoned off my tits eating fruit mentos for breakfast in bed...nice fella...how could you ever be mad at that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

My fella keeping me company.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

shame sae. hope the last one ends up ok
#
if ur loaded with frost wats the trichs sayn? also just shake all crystals of and save the hash i would


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

Easy boys just been woke up by me bro the wanker....well said ice was gonna say sumthin but seems u said it all....aye fuck him if he don't wanna sell me owt that's his issue man lol....exo is looking loads better since I flushed her and repotted looks like a new plant man....ohhhh the old green fingers are coming out again....they landed yet ice?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Really looking forward to making iso, whats the best video you lads have found out of curiosity?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Heh shawney 8am lol the dude was not happy lol im gunna go pic em up later.bag of coco landex today too so tunna get em potted up and under the 600mh. The floweer in 3 weeks. Havjng heat issues in yhe flower tent with the 250 inly 22 degrees jn a normal reflector and thas with the extractor on low as it can go gunna swap it for the 600 later on tonight fukit then have the 250 with mh in perma veg.. stresssss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

On YouTube mate its pretty simple just make sure you wash your weed nice and gently like I'll try n find that bid for ya now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

[E="IC3M4L3, post: 10390141, member: 416682"]Heh shawney 8am lol the dude was not happy lol im gunna go pic em up later.bag of coco landex today too so tunna get em potted up and under the 600mh. The floweer in 3 weeks. Havjng heat issues in yhe flower tent with the 250 inly 22 degrees jn a normal reflector and thas with the extractor on low as it can go gunna swap it for the 600 later on tonight fukit then have the 250 with mh in perma veg.. stresssss[/QUOTE]

Lmao fuckin ell that's early man glad they made it anyway was para about it for some reason? aye I told u to shack the 6 hundy in there mate the purp will love it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Sound bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

There ya go prolapse...but I strain all 3 or 4 washes into the same jar then whack it in the freezer for an hour then filter again into another jar in the freezer till.its all drained and the evap it mate....the freezing takes a lot of waxes and lipids out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Some fancy guns those lads have...anyone just leave it sit Out? I don't intend to buy more crop that's only fit for one purpose really lol 

..... Does look lovely lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

No problemo amigo well I need to get my mower fixed grass is about a foot long in places look like mini bushes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww I still have to cut the grass  fucking dog rips out chunks when he's running about


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha Yeh them guns are cool the Mac testing lads use em on our job too see if the macs hot enough I might try nik one ...but fuck buying one not for how little I make it...I sit mine in a flat electric heater does the job bang on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Brilliant lol sound!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Yeh them guns are cool the Mac testing lads use em on our job too see if the macs hot enough I might try nik one ...but fuck buying one not for how little I make it...I sit mine in a flat electric heater does the job bang on


 fancy guns....macs....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeeeeehaaaaa crowd control...Yeh something like that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

Love the build up in this reminds me of something older?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Sub focus is pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol dropping some beats up in this hizzay


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

suuuuuuup bitches what's the lemon missed......


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

new look sites looking goooood man.....well done riu..


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

fucking el lem u clear a room better than a bad fart mate lol

i quite like the ''new'' riu, it works at least to a degree, but losing me old photos isnt cool not at all i had big plans for them old pics id posted a million times lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el lem u clear a room better than a bad fart mate lol
> 
> i quite like the ''new'' riu, it works at least to a degree, but losing me old photos isnt cool not at all i had big plans for them old pics id posted a million times lmao


Lmao happy days, no more old pics....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao happy days, no more old pics....


fuck off wanker u no u loved the old pics too lolol

hows hg? u all good mate?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> new look sites looking goooood man.....well done riu..


 noob


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

fuck u zedd, how u bin holding up baby u missed me?? Lol....

@rambo....what else has changed i see there's a like button back......

just to think lads, i just made it into the old site long enough to say "oi remember how riu used to be " looool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, quit living in the past rambo lol think I'm gonna bring the volcano up to the bedroom so I can oke n watch telly


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

hahahaha i see new member posted above my name....there goes the street cred loool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahahaha i see new member posted above my name....there goes the street cred loool


 what street cred, hows u man what ya smoking and how much ya payin for it or have u cropped and smoking yer home grown lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

hg u got a pm or conversation in new speak


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

so the mrs has spied the bags and says.....2 of these arnt to any sellable weight, ones 2.3 oz and the other is 3.7, so lets vape all the excess and crack the Bacardi.......oh yeah I love this woman


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

zedd/indi watever the fuk mate(figure of speech) u need to chill u really do up on your lil soapbox u think wer all divs u really do PM? dont talk shit, ur one of those like dangling a carot type dudes, u know then pull it away, well fuk u coz u couldave run the little game of yours to the end and i still would have said i wouldnt want em, u know just before u said fuk u, same as you would have to to shawny,

u been here like not long and ur talking the bobby big bollox, ur not mate, just coz u do dealings with rambo and welsh and whoever else? UR NO BETTER OR BIGGER THAN ANY OF US CUNTS, just rememeber every dog has its day...................or not.

the way it seems is your trying to turn this thread into US and YOU, you know bullshit, wasent like that before u frequented we all shared the love and would NEVER NEVER say to a dude who aint a noob ohh cant sell u none go see sum1 who does it cheeper? like wat the fuk planet u on? fact is the ONLY people who says you shits any good is your pals? and you.

the fact is 99% of the cats on here including the noobs like lemon and relax (lol) are more staunch than you, u think we all dont see you and yours trying to intimidate folks by making out ur a big im ard bruce lee? and talking down to cats like u do?


oh nooooo does that mean coz before i lost all your respect HAHAFUKINGHA u now hate me? really? wow hopefully u may shut the fuk up then eh/?

that is all.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> zedd/indi watever the fuk mate(figure of speech) u need to chill u really do up on your lil soapbox u think wer all divs u really do PM? dont talk shit, ur one of those like dangling a carot type dudes, u know then pull it away, well fuk u coz u couldave run the little game of yours to the end and i still would have said i wouldnt want em, u know just before u said fuk u, same as you would have to to shawny,
> 
> u been here like not long and ur talking the bobby big bollox, ur not mate, just coz u do dealings with rambo and welsh and whoever else? UR NO BETTER OR BIGGER THAN ANY OF US CUNTS, just rememeber every dog has its day...................or not.
> 
> ...


PMT mate?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what street cred, hows u man what ya smoking and how much ya payin for it or have u cropped and smoking yer home grown lmao


 hahaha in just glad the sites back 7 days without my internet buddies was driving me nuts loool...

im smoking what was sold to me as lems however i belive it to be psychosis.

not long till crop.....dons cherry fingers are smashing it, fan leafs as big as my hand covered in resin....its almost like theyve been dipped in gliter......

no signs off purp on either or pink, very very greasy dirty stank smell....

on of cherries and haze the other honestly smells like love heart sweets....cant pinpoint a particular flave just kidsbsweets!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

so what u smoking zee
....what years the wine and have you stoked the fire??


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> so what u smoking zee
> ....what years the wine and have you stoked the fire??


 ah yes u r rite I am drinking a nice burgundy, and vaping psycho and trainwreck, hope things good for u and the little one man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> PMT mate?


see how patronising and in love for oneself can u be>? lol im not the only dude with this viewpoint on you. we allknow the script...

so sit ther laghing at your pc screen. fact is with all your money (apparatnly) and all your plants(witch u wouldnt even have without here) you still sit here day after day talking the bobby big bollox to a group of lads that dont know u and dont wish to know u and most of us just have a laugh at your holier than thou attitude but watever man crack on.

i think u just like reading your own bullshit?no?


LOL course your drinking bergundy and vaping lol man see your like a cliche


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2014)

yea man alllll good ere mate.....just waiting for chop day daddy needs that 1000w beast you've been flouncing about with....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off wanker u no u loved the old pics too lolol
> 
> hows hg? u all good mate?


I'm good m8, no grow on at the min tho but will have in a week, can't wait


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Zeddds got mail


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Fun fact time... A pregnant goldfish is called a twit lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fun fact time... A pregnant goldfish is called a twit lol


 how u getting on with the vape now, do u still smoke joints/bongs?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Fucking love it! I can finally smoke joints again seeing as I use the vape poop in place of tobacco....I do still like ripping a. Bong a few times a day.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> see how patronising and in love for oneself can u be>? lol im not the only dude with this viewpoint on you. we allknow the script...
> 
> so sit ther laghing at your pc screen. fact is with all your money (apparatnly) and all your plants(witch u wouldnt even have without here) you still sit here day after day talking the bobby big bollox to a group of lads that dont know u and dont wish to know u and most of us just have a laugh at your holier than thou attitude but watever man crack on.
> 
> ...


 u been drinking mate? I love a good pissed up rant meself, loving the warm feeling u givin me


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking love it! I can finally smoke joints again seeing as I use the vape poop in place of tobacco....I do still like ripping a. Bong a few times a day.


 yeah its nice to ice bong and smoke joints, I do find my habit got worse with the vape cos its so easy to keep doing it


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

im very tempted to get a vap n one of them leccy cigs, death is but a year closer lololol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im very tempted to get a vap n one of them leccy cigs, death is but a year closer lololol


I think a pipe would suit u better....and a pair off old bedroom slippers lol.,... gettin old m8 gettin old


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im very tempted to get a vap n one of them leccy cigs, death is but a year closer lololol


 I love my digi man the flavs from tea grown psycho are so nice , the vape pens r good for stopping the horrors rather than getting high if u smoke daily, I got thru a wedding service vaping exo on me pen following dons advice


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think a pipe would suit u better....and a pair off old bedroom slippers lol.,... gettin old m8 gettin old


u aint far off ya wanker unfortunately lolol

u had any good sessions of that harvest then? is ya mate still on the darknet?


zeddd said:


> I love my digi man the flavs from tea grown psycho are so nice , the vape pens r good for stopping the horrors rather than getting high if u smoke daily, I got thru a wedding service vaping exo on me pen following dons advice


i wouldnt bother buying a vap unless its a volcano digi tbh zedd, ive just read too many good reviews on them over the yrs and too many bad ones on other vaps, plus ive actually tried a volcano n fucking loved it as you know lol

i had been a hater for ages but they really are imo the way to smoke, shitloads more healthy, loads better taste, and the said buzz of whatever weed your vaping is much truer well imo anyway.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u aint far off ya wanker unfortunately lolol
> 
> u had any good sessions of that harvest then? is ya mate still on the darknet?
> 
> ...


 well tbh too mate vaping good shit for me is bttr than coke for some reason, much bttr buzz that goes on for an hour


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah the vape makes it even more so morish lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well tbh too mate vaping good shit for me is bttr than coke for some reason, much bttr buzz that goes on for an hour


i get ya zedd i really do, what i sent ya mate is really hand on heart the best i can get and knowing that product also close to the best u will get in the UK anybody who ever says they getting 90+ % pure gear is talking out there arse, its a very basic set up to make it and it dont even come out of south america more than 80-85% and if even when paying top doller u think it aint been stamped on once at least ya kidding yaself.

so we in the UK end up thinking of good coke/high grade coke as 50-75% pure and it is if thats ya fancy.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u aint far off ya wanker unfortunately lolol
> 
> u had any good sessions of that harvest then? is ya mate still on the darknet?
> 
> ...


I've about 3 oz left to do me which isn't looking likely lol, should have kept more but needed cash. No neither of us have been on any of the darknet in ages, what bout u??


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there much of a smell from vaping (portable ones, like pens)?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've about 3 oz left to do me which isn't looking likely lol, should have kept more but needed cash. No neither of us have been on any of the darknet in ages, what bout u??


i still follow it all mg n know the sites to order from n not too ect, sr2 is a fucking disgrace to the name mate.....

but no i aint been ordering for a while, did have me drugs off choice fairly too hand until recent, i can see a agora account on the horizon lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i still follow it all mg n know the sites to order from n not too ect, sr2 is a fucking disgrace to the name mate.....
> 
> but no i aint been ordering for a while, did have me drugs off choice fairly too hand until recent, i can see a agora account on the horizon lolol


My laptops fucked that's why ain't even had a look at any, need to get mesel a new one and get on agora, few pills would be nice. I'll let u try the vendors out first tho lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

anyone want a few hundred prescription 50mg phifzer viagra for a good price??? u could always melt em down n use as eyedrops n look well hard lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> Is there much of a smell from vaping (portable ones, like pens)?


theres deffo still a smell from vaping big bags of stinky weed lozac, but alot of the peeps who been messing with the gyslerine n them leccy cigs cartridges been saying very little smell from them.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i get ya zedd i really do, what i sent ya mate is really hand on heart the best i can get and knowing that product also close to the best u will get in the UK anybody who ever says they getting 90+ % pure gear is talking out there arse, its a very basic set up to make it and it dont even come out of south america more than 80-85% and if even when paying top doller u think it aint been stamped on once at least ya kidding yaself.
> 
> so we in the UK end up thinking of good coke/high grade coke as 50-75% pure and it is if thats ya fancy.


 mate im tellin u that was the best buzz ive had off it an no bad effects and clean feeling....but what I see it do to others and what it does to me is worlds apart, weird but I don't really like feeling like that cos it kills me buzz and make me wanna rock my head like a monkey lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> Is there much of a smell from vaping (portable ones, like pens)?


 none man ive done it in a chuch everyone smiles benevolently cos they proud u given up cigs lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah they deffo smell a lot less than a cano sesh


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 8, 2014)

blowing a big cano bag into a room is a stink still lol

the white is just not for everyone zedd, its different strokes for different folks n all that mate, personally i think all drugs in there own ways to each said person can be bad or more enjoyable than to others, like that dmt fucking el mate i wouldnt smoke that stuff if u paid me lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 8, 2014)

Wake up ya bunch a lazy cunts!!! Bizzles just finished a night shift jeez I'm fooked man plus I gotta stay up to get me mower sorted....still got a fat line left off that gear last week might just have to tay it after a couple of exo joints  oh I smell billy billy bullshit hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

Exo is looking fookin mint man loads better after a mini flush and a re pot...1 of me other cuts has rooted so the rest won't be far behind  took some pics of the mum but don't dare upload em lol....but let me tell ya prolapse there ain't no stretch going off under my son t bulb shits tight  mouses ear tight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wake up ya bunch a lazy cunts!!! Bizzles just finished a night shift jeez I'm fooked man plus I gotta stay up to get me mower sorted....still got a fat line left off that gear last week might just have to tay it after a couple of exo joints  oh I smell billy billy bullshit hahaha



fuking night shift are killers, dont envy u m8

AYE MY SHITS LOOKING GOOD TO, I THINK, fuk caps, just need the temps up 22 is max atm thats with fan turned right down too!! may have to swap it for the 600 just for temps!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

Lights being turned off now...feels fucking weird cutting off the lights....me n the gf better fucking move asap I wanna start again! Anyone leave the lights off for more than 24hr before chop? 

Anyone try the salt test to check the accuracy in your hydrometers/hygrometer? The 5 I bought for curing @ 5e are off 4,2,1%! And the ones I had in my tent are off by 10!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lights being turned off now...feels fucking weird cutting off the lights....me n the gf better fucking move asap I wanna start again! Anyone leave the lights off for more than 24hr before chop?
> 
> Anyone try the salt test to check the accuracy in your hydrometers/hygrometer? The 5 I bought for curing @ 5e are off 4,2,1%! And the ones I had in my tent are off by 10!


 leaving the lights off for more than 24 hr is no prob, some of the yanks do longer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

Does it really have any effect? Do you turn your lights off for any period before chop? I thought the purpose of the trics are to protect the plant from UBV rays?...amounts other reasons.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Does it really have any effect? Do you turn your lights off for any period before chop? I thought the purpose of the trics are to protect the plant from UBV rays?...amounts other reasons.


 I don't know about any real benefits apart from claims, but the point was is this a prob.....then no, no prob


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning all, whats everyone upto then?

@shawny did you still have them cuts/seedlings floating around your not gonna use?

@lemon you about? still want this cloner?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought it might be hype...oh well, might trim tonight if I have time so.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I thought it might be hype...oh well, might trim tonight if I have time so.


 dunno if there is any bona fide research but nature doesn't black out for 24 hrs or more so I always chop b4 lights on, so a 12 hour rest period b4 chop and ull get good shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeh sum folks do turn lights of for upto 72 hrs, makes the plant thknks winter is due and therfore start coating herself in crystals, like dark at start of flower speeds up flower production at the early stage

so yeh relax i would just dont water them or ur humidity ill be way up witch u dont need at end of flower!

well done m8

sae.,.. did u manage to sort shit out/

@The Yorkshireman heres the ballast il send it tomoz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

fora second there i was like sssshit did zeddd just post a mother fucking pic lol 
yeah i havent watered for 3 days now so im sorted there...hopefully haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

Told u ice whack the 600 in there man....easy sae mate im sorry man I gave the 2 remaining plants to ice 1 was male so binned him..needed to get rid fast and thought u didn't want em seen as u never mailed me? Erm I can take some cuts for you tho if ya want? Mystery strain on offer or a billberry in a few week?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fora second there i was like sssshit did zeddd just post a mother fucking pic lol
> yeah i havent watered for 3 days now so im sorted there...hopefully haha


you don't need a photo relax uve smoked the product.....bettr than a photo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fora second there i was like sssshit did zeddd just post a mother fucking pic lol
> yeah i havent watered for 3 days now so im sorted there...hopefully haha


yeh mate thats good, dryer the better, dont want moisture in with heavy buds. be all gravy man

and shawney yeh i am,, going to collect the other spare ballast later,

lol zedd tryin buy frinds with your only pal rated bunk yeh? lmao, pathetic, prik


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you don't need a photo relax uve smoked the product.....bettr than a photo



veeeeeeerrryyyy true.

he gave me the sample to break in my volcano digi....some sexy ass bud on all levels, posted a few pics here and TRIED to give it a smoke report to do it justice.... not trying to buy friends...more so expanding customer base = £££


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2014)

@BIZZLE no worries mate

@ICE did i get what sorted?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

Alreet man u sure you don't want me to take one for ya? Or u could have a spare exo but u don't want anything too stinky do ya? ....could always chuck u a few beans some gth#1 fookin beast of. Sativa real hazey at 12 weeks and a knockout smoke or some.mystery seeds lol?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet man u sure you don't want me to take one for ya? Or u could have a spare exo but u don't want anything too stinky do ya? ....could always chuck u a few beans some gth#1 fookin beast of. Sativa real hazey at 12 weeks and a knockout smoke or some.mystery seeds lol?



cheers mate but was hoping to grab a few cuts if anyone had any spare, have got seeds but just wanted to chuck something into flowering while the seeds i have sprouted n vegged but the seedlings are upto about 3-4" now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

Ahh another couple if weeks and they'll be filled reet out....if I have any spare when there all rooted I'll give u a shout mate I've taken too many so if they all root I'll have a couple  fuck typing on ya phone is hard work....right I'm off to bed see bit bum boys


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahh another couple if weeks and they'll be filled reet out....if I have any spare when there all rooted I'll give u a shout mate I've taken too many so if they all root I'll have a couple  fuck typing on ya phone is hard work....right I'm off to bed see bit bum boys


cheers mate much appreciated, just gimme a shout lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 9, 2014)

Morning fuckers, well im just up time for a wake and bake, need to make the most of it cos its my last smoke till I get paid on friday. 
Shawn u sexed they engineers dream x deep blue yet?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh mate thats good, dryer the better, dont want moisture in with heavy buds. be all gravy man
> 
> and shawney yeh i am,, going to collect the other spare ballast later,
> 
> lol zedd tryin buy frinds with your only pal rated bunk yeh? lmao, pathetic, prik


 ha ha u fukin baby put ya dummy back in yer silly cunt, plant killer, tw3at


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

ice ur such a dik u would rather have a pm clone or wait a bit, cos I get pm you spit your dummy.......pathetic


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

....wtf, is that what it's about lol I'm sure there must be at least one other lad on here with a few clones going spare.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

English cunts...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

[QUOi E="Garybh


Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning fuckers, well im just up time for a wake and bake, need to make the most of it cos its my last smoke till I get paid on friday.
> Shawn u sexed they engineers dream x deep blue yet?


Aye i have mate and it was the only bloody male in the room lol thought it was for how fast it was growing....never mind I got 2 billberrys that look like ladys and shit loads of exo so I'll still have a cut of something for by a when you back on the grind 
11, post: 10393256, member: 260286"]Morning fuckers, well im just up time for a wake and bake, need to make the most of it cos its my last smoke till I get paid on friday.
Shawn u sexed they engineers dream x deep blue yet?[/QUOTE]
Easy mate aye iy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thats shitmate thats all of them been male so far, wonder how drgrowshit is doing with his maybe he got a female outta yhe ones I sent him, 
And nice one matei cant fucking wait to get my grow on again just got another 6 weeks to wait, got everything I need anyway just need to get a cool hood but got 2 other lights I can use if I dont get one in time. Cant wait to open my tent to the stench of exo hitting me in the face again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet ya gaghin ain't ya mate I was missing it badly man real bad but loving it now....that exon off you is a beast now mate tmready for the flip about 25" tall and bushy as a mother....proper wank about them beans mate I suspected it was just cuz of how big it was getting quickly never mind tho aye


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 9, 2014)

Rimmer ill defo have the cloner, got cuts of slh xsc one has no stretch and smells of cherry haze. The other is a super stretcher and the buds smell like a million diff sweets...im calling it the candyland pheno....


i got kings kut kuts with roots...

all would need a week of veg though...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2014)

not long now gary,,,, im only just getting into the swing of things, u know feeding wen i should n shit, gotta spray mine tonight get rid of thrips, shudda done it last week, like i said getting into the swing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like your lucks in sae


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks like your lucks in sae


uh oh shawney got a boner..............


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 9, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer ill defo have the cloner, got cuts of slh xsc one has no stretch and smells of cherry haze. The other is a super stretcher and the buds smell like a million diff sweets...im calling it the candyland pheno....
> 
> 
> i got kings kut kuts with roots...
> ...


ok mate when do you think you will be able to get the train down?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Email zeddd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh hey hydro...I'm fine thanks...jackass lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh hey hydro...I'm fine thanks...jackass lol


I never asked how u wer cunt!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

Not like you northern lads were ever known.for your warm welcomes lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 9, 2014)

u that bored relax ya trying to get a rise outa mg on a wkday lmao good luck mate lol

night night.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not like you northern lads were ever known.for your warm welcomes lol


soft southern shandy drinker. lager top for you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2014)

tried to make ravioli from scratch the night after a skinful and a half of sniff, .proper abortion...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tried to make ravioli from scratch the night after a skinful and a half of sniff, .proper abortion...


 ha ha been there man, even the dog turned his nose at my tagliatelly,..... I got a pasta machine for a wedding present, stayed in its box till the divorce nice shiny thing tho woulda looked good on the kitchen counter but hello wernt coming anytime soon so it stayed boxed as cba


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

Morning lads, chop day today got me gloves n all chop chop here I come...well in a few hours but iplbe sure to get very high before hand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha been there man, even the dog turned his nose at my tagliatelly,..... I got a pasta machine for a wedding present, stayed in its box till the divorce nice shiny thing tho woulda looked good on the kitchen counter but hello wernt coming anytime soon so it stayed boxed as cba


oh i royally fucked it like haha. just couldn't roll it thin enough, fucking things looked more like dumplings. filling was taste and the ragu but the actual pasta. nee good to man nor beast.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yorkie give me a shout when your online mate, tried to pm u but for some reason the pm aint working on the site again,


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

gooooood


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

rimmer email me......

gooooooood morning fuckers!!

ma dicks hanging low, the sun is out n the ladies are wearing next to nothing.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer email me......
> 
> gooooooood morning fuckers!!
> 
> ma dicks hanging low, the sun is out n the ladies are wearing next to nothing.....


Pm's aint working just now mate u would be better emailing him


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

morning ladies, put the 600 in last night, since i was only clocking 22 with th 250,,, went and saw 34 degrees today wtf, swap a bulb an dthe heatwave starts, bastard cunts

talking of CUNTS, morning zedd,

everyone else gary and such TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies, put the 600 in last night, since i was only clocking 22 with th 250,,, went and saw 34 degrees today wtf, swap a bulb an dthe heatwave starts, bastard cunts
> 
> talking of CUNTS, morning zedd,
> 
> everyone else gary and such TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA!


 ah... morning mate... yer mother put her teeth back in and u got some time on ya hands?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ah... morning mate... yer mother put her teeth back in and u got some time on ya hands?


na n time mate,, metting ya missus later to smash her bak doors in since your kinda imputent!


wassup got the shakes? double posting? ultimate retardeness


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na n time mate,, metting ya missus later to smash her bak doors in since your kinda imputent!


 ha ha id have to cut u in half first lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

Again this thread goes from dead to arguing...this is why u English lads have so few play mates lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha id have to cut u in half first lol


Are you implying he's well endowed lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are you implying he's well endowed lol


 i am  he knows it, hence te fear!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

I dunno about fear lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno about fear lol


 mate hed be single in a second.. he cant compete,, hes old shrivveled up chopilata,, not to metion impotence,,, not happnin..lol

age- its a bitch


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

I've yet to see him post a pic of his leprosy like a certain someone posted on their foot lol... I'm messing btw


But you do have a gammy foot lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate hed be single in a second.. he cant compete,, hes old shrivveled up chopilata,, not to metion impotence,,, not happnin..lol
> 
> age- its a bitch


 lmfao mr gammy foot and high blood pressure, ull be stickin in the flesh lite for evermore


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lmfao mr gammy foot and high blood pressure, ull be stickin in the flesh lite for evermore


no gammy foot anymore. and no high blood pressure either? that kinda shit old cunts like u get? i dont drink or do hard drugs#/ picture of fucking health

double post again? shit and u say im the retarded one.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no gammy foot anymore. and no high blood pressure either? that kinda shit old cunts like u get? i dont drink or do hard drugs#/ picture of fucking health
> 
> double post again? shit and u say im the retarded one.


 u were saying that u got a cunt and arse fleshlite cos u only get it once a month if ya lucky lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

yup i have, cant find the cunt one. lol stuck with the arse, but thats in loft havent used it, and shit good now, spec with ya missis in the mix, she A DIRTY bitch! ya get me blad lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

Man my mom dropped down some bacon n cabbage for me cuz the missus is on holidays hahaha FUCKING sweet!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man my mom dropped down some bacon n cabbage for me cuz the missus is on holidays hahaha FUCKING sweet!


random much?lowering the tone to veg and shit....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

She turned up to the door with a pot full of bacon n cabbage, thought it would throw an old spanner into the works n change the subject...woooohooo trimming.lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer email me......
> 
> gooooooood morning fuckers!!
> 
> ma dicks hanging low, the sun is out n the ladies are wearing next to nothing.....


pm me ya e-mail addy then mate


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 10, 2014)

Foots better ic3 ? That looked nasty as fook when I seen it an age ago now . How are you anyway ? Rigged up the blockbuster hood today ready for the summer . Might dable in dwc just I see what water temps are hitting in the tent before I run a full grow of it . If memory serves me correct nobody runs dwc here ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yorkie give me a shout when your online mate, tried to pm u but for some reason the pm aint working on the site again,


 
Sup?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sup?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

^^Where's the fucking like button when you want it!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pm yorkie mate now I got it working lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yup i have, cant find the cunt one. lol stuck with the arse, but thats in loft havent used it, and shit good now, spec with ya missis in the mix, she A DIRTY bitch! ya get me blad lmao


 ha ha .....u wanna give it to your mrs more than once a month b4 u look elsewhere lmao, take it outta ya mothers gob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies, put the 600 in last night, since i was only clocking 22 with th 250,,, went and saw 34 degrees today wtf, swap a bulb an dthe heatwave starts, bastard cunts
> 
> talking of CUNTS, morning zedd,
> 
> everyone else gary and such TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA!


Easy ice mate hows things? 

Nice to see u and zedd still exchanging the brotherly love that the uk thread is so well known for lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Easy ice mate hows things?
> 
> Nice to see u and zedd still exchanging the brotherly love that the uk thread is so well known for lol


 always got love for the thread gb


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

ice mate..............................u said..........."(figure of speech) u need to chill u really do up on your lil soapbox u think wer all divs u really do PM? dont talk shit, ur one of those like dangling a carot type dudes, u know then pull it away, well fuk u coz u couldave run the little game of yours to the end and i still would have said i wouldnt want em, u know just before u said fuk u, same as you would have to to shawny,
u been here like not long and ur talking the bobby big bollox, ur not mate, just coz u do dealings with rambo and welsh and whoever else? UR NO BETTER OR BIGGER THAN ANY OF US CUNTS, just rememeber every dog has its day...................or not.
the way it seems is your trying to turn this thread into US and YOU, you know bullshit, wasent like that before u frequented we all shared the love and would NEVER NEVER say to a dude who aint a noob ohh cant sell u none go see sum1 who does it cheeper? like wat the fuk planet u on? fact is the ONLY people who says you shits any good is your pals? and you.
the fact is 99% of the cats on here including the noobs like lemon and relax (lol) are more staunch than you, u think we all dont see you and yours trying to intimidate folks by making out ur a big im ard bruce lee? and talking down to cats like u do?
oh nooooo does that mean coz before i lost all your respect HAHAFUKINGHA u now hate me? really? wow hopefully u may shut the fuk up then eh/?
that is all.
AND YOU DONT DRINK?, you fukin sound like you do hahahahaahahahahhahahah....hahahahahahaahh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

So I paid £95 a pop taking the missus to see Justin Timberlake's new tour in Manchester on Tuesday night.

And because it's an arena tour got a fat ginger twat stood up dancing about with his bird blocking my view for the second half.
And when he wasn't doing the council house hop he sat on the back of his seat instead of on it, blocking the missus view.

Cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Eric Clapton at the new First Direct Arena in Leeds in a few weeks should make up for it though.

1 of only 2 nights in the UK this year.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eric Clapton at the new First Direct Arena in Leeds in a few weeks should make up for it though.
> 
> 1 of only 2 nights in the UK this year.


 bummer paying 180 to watch a fat ginger bastard dance


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Old slow hands aye I do like me a bit a Clapton can play a few of his as well....well I've just got up time for a fat exo joint me thinks  what all u bumboys sayin then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

At £5 a fucking drink it's a £250 night out all day long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Old slow hands aye I do like me a bit a Clapton can play a few of his as well....well I've just got up time for a fat exo joint me thinks  what all u bumboys sayin then?


Not remotely like Clapton though aye?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

went out with a bird who surprised me with tickets on her birthday to see Madonna ffs , said no thanks not my thing can u ask a mate, followed by crying, followed by me going to said concert and hating all of it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yorkie did u get my pm mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Some places love charging loads don't they especially when they got ya by the bollox lol should a took a bottle of vod with ya....was in Salisbury the other week £4.65 for pint in one pub


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 10, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


 were the hell do you live i can get cheese £250 a oz mite move down there make a killing ..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

I do like a bit of Timberlake mind, I only wanted to see 'bring back the night' live and that suited me.
The whole show was actually damn good though, he can do it.

He tours with his own band 'JT and the Tennasee Kids' so it's not completely a "Justin Timberlake new album tour" which was a welcome twist I didn't expect.
He did a couple of solo Elvis tracks very well and quite a cool tribute to Michael Jackson with an acoustic 'Why'.
Some old 'Miami Sound Machine' vocal samples thrown in the mix even.

I thought the £95 price tag for our seats was a bit steap but when I came out I said the next time we go to a show like that I'm hustling for floor seats or VIP and enjoy it properly.

Floor seats were £500 a pop mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yorkie did u get my pm mate?


Aye mate I'm actually just replying now, soz.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Orlando bloom said:


> were the hell do you live i can get cheese £250 a oz mite move down there make a killing ..


I can half that!

lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Thethat's shireman said:


> Not remotely like Clapton though aye?


Hahaha aye thats about right mate lol not been om the old 6 strings for a while now i miss it a bit tbf...used to play the 1st minuite of classical gas bang on lol used to....


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 10, 2014)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


 ive just put 3 auto ak47 outside in a wood by my home first time too not realy arsed if it gos but hey never know .. ive a ak an widow in my back garden a n 4 aks in my tent so i know some were along the im getting bud ..


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can half that!
> 
> lol


 lets get it on lol ... fuking cant wait till my babys are done


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> went out with a bird who surprised me with tickets on her birthday to see Madonna ffs , said no thanks not my thing can u ask a mate, followed by crying, followed by me going to said concert and hating all of it


I'd have gone to see Madonna back in the day in her prime (90's) but not now, she's fucked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

my gf got tickets for us to see elton john a couple of years back. 70 a pop and he was utter shite. we got there late and i could here what i thought was the warm up band playing and we both said christ they sound a bit shite. opened the door and there was elton  voice is shot to fuck now. it was cringeworthy. we left early.


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd have gone to see Madonna back in the day in her prime (90's) but not now, she's fucked.


 telling yeh shes a arl bag know old wrinkely arse


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my gf got tickets for us to see elton john a couple of years back. 70 a pop and he was utter shite. we got there late and i could here what i thought was the warm up band playing and we both said christ they sound a bit shite. opened the door and there was elton  voice is shot to fuck now. it was cringeworthy. we left early.


 I heard him in Vegas last year No good seems to me he just shows up sings his set and could give shit what it sounds like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my gf got tickets for us to see elton john a couple of years back. 70 a pop and he was utter shite. we got there late and i could here what i thought was the warm up band playing and we both said christ they sound a bit shite. opened the door and there was elton  voice is shot to fuck now. it was cringeworthy. we left early.


Ouch!

I've made a solid decision to see more acts before the good ones get too fucked.

Clapton is gonna be awesome, standard.
I regret never seeing Michael Jackson because that guy could do it right up to his death bed.
There's still chance to see Bruce Springsteen.
Possibly Buddy Guy if I can get to the states cos he's still touring.
I've seen Joan Amatrading and that was brilliant, she's fucking awesome live, far better than any studio album.
I saw Oasis at the last gig of the "Standing On The Shoulders Of Giants" tour before they disappeared for years, epic.
I went to the Prodigy's 'Warriors Dance Festival' 4 years ago for their 25th aniversary, 65.500 people sold out, epic.

Regret not seeing The Stone Roses comeback but hey, the touts won that bid. lol


We were even going to see Maveric Sabre before he was famous at The Cockpit in Leeds for £10 and went to the cinema instead at the last moment (women!).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

Elton's changed the set to the songs that he can just about hit the notes for. it was embarrassing. much like McCartney at the Olympics. hasbeens the pair of them. my favourite band of all time is the rolling stones but i'm never going to see them in their decrepit state.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Elton's changed the set to the songs that he can just about hit the notes for. it was embarrassing. much like McCartney at the Olympics. hasbeens the pair of them. my favourite band of all time is the rolling stones but i'm never going to see them in their decrepit state.


Fuck off man it's the stones!


I would, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Only once for the list mind, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

aye but imagine they played your favourite tracks and fucking ruined them for the rest of your life. i'd rather remember how great they were. not the wizened old wife beating drug addled lunes they are now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye but imagine they played your favourite tracks and fucking ruined them for the rest of your life. i'd rather remember how great they were. not the wizened old wife beating drug addled lunes they are now


Fair point.

'Jumping Jack Flash''ll never be what it was! lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

saw bruce springsteen in the 80 s, not my thing, Madonna ditto but the biggest disappointment was carlos Santana in the inbetween years when he was into rainbows and shit....I was expecting a bit of this......original acid music...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone got anything tasty they can chuck under the fairys wing? Can't get a hold of anything worth paying for around here right now,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

Orlando bloom said:


> were the hell do you live i can get cheese £250 a oz mite move down there make a killing ..


He lives in Ireland lol n 350 is the best price most can get lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone got anything tasty they can chuck under the fairys wing? Can't get a hold of anything worth paying for around here right now,


 got rid of mine this morning, 19 oz , croppin again next week so lemme know if ya want some put aside


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

God damn it zeddd n here I am hoping what I chop lasts me till I get setup again lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got rid of mine this morning, 19 oz , croppin again next week so lemme know if ya want some put aside


Nice one mate I'll keep it in mind


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

dnas lemon skunk bred in 2007.....still winning awards....took ages to find the pheno but i can assure you time well spent!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

I might b grabbin a bit 2morra mate if its any good and I got time to send it I'll give u a shout bro....not defo tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> dnas lemon skunk bred in 2007.....still winning awards....took ages to find the pheno but i can assure you time well spent!!!!


Fuck off troll, we've been through this.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol proper bums it don't he each to their own tho man lemon haze is nice but my fave haze has to be the super silver only had it a couple if times round here and shit ya know when you've got it its pure peng lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

rimmer i cant pm.....so

i don't really wana get on a train and a tube carrying clones (the sc stinks in veg) soooo much when can u get to me???


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol proper bums it don't he each to their own tho man lemon haze is nice but my fave haze has to be the super silver only had it a couple if times round here and shit ya know when you've got it its pure peng lol


its famous for smelling and tasting like cat piss.....no wonder lems aint for u lot lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck off troll, we've been through this.


 and u were and are wrong.

wfternoinnyorky ripoer


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

yorky i think u shud just apologise so we can move on.......lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

We get a bit of lemons here most probz completely different to what u got like but its nice but doesn't coat your mouth in flavours good lemon is hard to find around here it's a pure cheese fest lol


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol proper bums it don't he each to their own tho man lemon haze is nice but my fave haze has to be the super silver only had it a couple if times round here and shit ya know when you've got it its pure peng lol


 never had haze myself some lad by me he said he had it i had a look it was shite ..might get a seed off it thow in my tent see what the fuss is about ..


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> We get a bit of lemons here most probz completely different to what u got like but its nice but doesn't coat your mouth in flavours good lemon is hard to find around here it's a pure cheese fest lol


well this round is straight necta mate.....sweet glistening droplets of resin sugar coating. Leafs with a sparkle compaire able only to that of a rare diamond....lol

lol basically saying ill. Sample anyone who wants one and ill bet my kingship. Its the best lemon you've ever had....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

Does it matter if my trim is fresh(wet) before I put it in the freezer to make iso or what?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Only grown 1 haze and that was ghost train haze #1 by rare dankness and was a lovely smoke took 12 week tho and could have gone further....I have a few s1 seeds like and a couple of original regs left I'll have to pop em one day when i got the time like


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 10, 2014)

Orlando bloom said:


> never had haze myself some lad by me he said he had it i had a look it was shite ..might get a seed off it thow in my tent see what the fuss is about ..


 haze varieties are some of the strongest strains about and yield shitloads..


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 10, 2014)

what genetics make up a haze? do they all have that pepper spicey flavour? or at least the vast majority of the flavour of the haze's ive tasted, have always wanted to try the super silver haze and also mango haze but never have, the ssl theres a old clone of it about north london been around ages thats spose to be the nuts.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Aye a lot of em.do have that peppery taste the super silver is something else mate looks gooey to touch is that drippin in trichs hard to describe the taste very hazy not so peppery but with like a peng rotten fruit sort a smell to it infact the last time I had some.was about 2-3year ago lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye a lot of em.do have that peppery taste the super silver is something else mate looks gooey to touch is that drippin in trichs hard to describe the taste very hazy not so peppery but with like a peng rotten fruit sort a smell to it infact the last time I had some.was about 2-3year ago lol


yeah ive always wanted to try the strain, i have a friend in london who gets it now n then only small bits mind, but he raves on about it.

its a pretty old strain i think, theres been reports of the good pheno of it in north london online for years now, kentish town i think it is lovely area lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well just managed to pick up a Q of what was described to me as a grade stinky cheese, its that good I couldnt smell it thru a plastic bag, just about to roll a J and sample it I tell u it better be tastier than it smells or someboddys gonna be going back to give another someone a sore face, for £70 a Q I expect fucking quality, on a plus note I got a few beers to go with my smoke so its not all bad lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 10, 2014)

u always pull it out the bag somehow gboy lolol 70notes on the q you would be expected qaulity tho true.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

fuuukin 70 a q? shit but saying that i think my guy is 50 qwid for 6.3 ish grammes, but the weed invaiably is sweeet

had a good day today, weatehr was good, kids had fun at a pals, all 3 grows looking good, yeh shits going well IC3 is a happy man, makes a fucking change.

only haze ive ever smoked has that peppery taste, not a fan, to the point i wont buy it.

interested to see what a kush is tho.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u always pull it out the bag somehow gboy lolol 70notes on the q you would be expected qaulity tho true.


It has to be done mate but spent about an hour phoning a load of ppl I aint even spoke to in years to track some down, and I have to give him his due it is pretty tasty smelt better once I ground it up, not A grade but still better than most around here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuuukin 70 a q? shit but saying that i think my guy is 50 qwid for 6.3 ish grammes, but the weed invaiably is sweeet
> 
> had a good day today, weatehr was good, kids had fun at a pals, all 3 grows looking good, yeh shits going well IC3 is a happy man, makes a fucking change.
> 
> ...


Yeah that cheese u got last week was pretty tasty tackle mate, similar to what im smoking now, any change on ur poorly clones mate u seeing any nice new greenery yet?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

70 a q ? im saying nothing ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah that cheese u got last week was pretty tasty tackle mate, similar to what im smoking now, any change on ur poorly clones mate u seeing any nice new greenery yet?


 err yeh i super topped them had to sort that stretch out they had gained during early red spec veg, and get them same level as all the new ones, but yes ther was indeed fresh nice growth, il maybe do a pic later if the new ones are stood up now, they dont like been poted in no medium with roots hanging in a newspaper it seems ahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> 70 a q ? im saying nothing ...


Where are all u fuckers with the decent prices when im askin almost begging everyone on her to help me out lol.....cunts !!!


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only haze ive ever smoked has that peppery taste, not a fan, to the point i wont buy it.
> 
> interested to see what a kush is tho.


im same with haze mate , i dont like the taste ... that peppery taste is horrible imo ... thats one of the reasons i only like las's lemon when early so it has the lemon taste not the pepper lol ... 

kush is just kush man LOL ... its basicly the us version of skunk ..... but skunk yields more and is overall better cus we aint yanks  LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Heres what im smokin on, not the best pic but fuck it


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Where are all u fuckers with the decent prices when im askin almost begging everyone on her to help me out lol.....cunts !!!


i have , email , mobile and pm mate not hard to get hold of .. try contacting us sometime ..... LOL !!


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

im smoking on some blonde hash 
if any one wants a pic ill send it em but aint uploading shit on here lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 10, 2014)

gotta say robbiep u done a nice job on that grow and at the prices you where asking its a steal mate, very nice bit of weed and even nicer at them prices.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im smoking on some blonde hash
> if any one wants a pic ill send it em but aint uploading shit on here lol


I wouldnt upload here anymore either mate I use an anonymous image hosting site to upload to, they wipe all meta data then u just copy the link to here

http://www.anonimg.com/upload.html


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

you like that pic sam ? i know your a hash man at heart


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 10, 2014)

very nice ya wanker im not jealous at all lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

hahaha  who need SR  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

wtf is going on with this new forum ... trophies and shit wtf !! just gimme my bong LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

im on these tonight,


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2014)

in the words of boratt  very niiiice !!! lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im on these tonight,


What's that? A lump of coal lol, I wouldn't mind a bit of nice hash. Got some kief but it's not the same


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's that? A lump of coal lol, I wouldn't mind a bit of nice hash. Got some kief but it's not the same


 that ther is morrocon hash my man! underneth is hASH medibles,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my gf got tickets for us to see elton john a couple of years back. 70 a pop and he was utter shite. we got there late and i could here what i thought was the warm up band playing and we both said christ they sound a bit shite. opened the door and there was elton  voice is shot to fuck now. it was cringeworthy. we left early.


Not Supprising realy, what with all those cocks poking yer epiglottis !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

so yeh ther looking better but still fucked, but theyl all be fine, its a permanat veg tent with a 600 MH so like we said only time and theyl be great, shame they got messe dup but least i got the purp flowering, and she is now under a 600 sonT the 250 is in other end of main tent, not needed yet.
the big fan leaves on the ghoji and the dog are messed up but thats to be expected since they wer thru the post how they was.


worst tme of growin is the early stages


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Jackpot, was tidying up for gettin my new boiler installed 2morro and just found a brown paper bag wiyh a cpl grams og big bang left in it from february, I tell yous its much nicer now than it was when I was smoking it weeks ago.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha go on Gaz what is it with u lot finding weed lol...ice just make sure them roots get a good drenching and theyll be right as rain man shame they stretched a little but I kept em in the corner to try n slow em down before I sent em...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Jackpot, was tidying up for gettin my new boiler installed 2morro and just found a brown paper bag wiyh a cpl grams og big bang left in it from february, I tell yous its much nicer now than it was when I was smoking it weeks ago.


last time i did that i found 3 ounce in a baby milk poder tub that had been left open in the loft for 3 weeks, fuking well nice it was.

@shawnybizzle yeh mate they are getting sodden, no perlite with them jst cana pro, was cool man mucho respect, ther gunna be fattys for sure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 10, 2014)

No problem man Ayr they were nice little stout thingssshould be nice plants to grow man...well on the way home after a shift time for a joint n bed

Oh And that pop is a fookin beast man​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Morning lads, whats everyone at today? I've fucking family coming over...gonna consist of me telling the kids not to pull,poke or prod my dog lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads, whats everyone at today? I've fucking family coming over...gonna consist of me telling the kids not to pull,poke or prod my dog lol


fuck that, just dont say anything n if the kids are dumb enough to piss a dog that size off then let him eat the fuckers lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2014)

fuck me its quiet in here this morning, you lot still all in ya wank chariots or summat?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hows it going sae u tried making ur bubble yet? How did u find it turned out?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hows it going sae u tried making ur bubble yet? How did u find it turned out?


morning mate hows you? after the plants turning out weak ive left the last plant in the cupboard for another week or so to see if the potency improves at all( so i know if its me or the genetics that are at fault) so as soon as ive chopped that last plant will be doing the bubble run with the trim from all 4 plants so unless you need them sooner i should be finished with em by the end of next week roughly, they havent been unwrapped yet lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning mate hows you? after the plants turning out weak ive left the last plant in the cupboard for another week or so to see if the potency improves at all( so i know if its me or the genetics that are at fault) so as soon as ive chopped that last plant will be doing the bubble run with the trim from all 4 plants so unless you need them sooner i should be finished with em by the end of next week roughly, they havent been unwrapped yet lmao


No mate I aint in any rush for the bags back yet, take ur time, was just wondering how u got on cos I know my 1st few attempts at bubble were shit, lol. 
If u not had the prob with potency b4 id say its the genetics man especially with how long u already let em go, find a better breeder to get seeds from and choose a heavy hitting indica and u should be sweet u just sound like u got a high tolerence like myself


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate I aint in any rush for the bags back yet, take ur time, was just wondering how u got on cos I know my 1st few attempts at bubble were shit, lol.
> If u not had the prob with potency b4 id say its the genetics man especially with how long u already let em go, find a better breeder to get seeds from and choose a heavy hitting indica and u should be sweet u just sound like u got a high tolerence like myself


yeah got a very high tolerance, this weed aint touching me yet everyone else i give it to is getting nicely monged on it, like smoking a fag to me for all the effect it has on me

that said however, regardless of it being shit potency i do keep finding myself rolling up a qqxlivers J as its so damn fucking tasty an i do think at some point id like to run it again n give it another chance once ive got my room upgraded/sorted as i may have just got a weird pheno n i honestly think the strain has massive potential if grown right

as for better genetics im running 4 blue pit 12/12 FS atm and gonna crack the rest of the 6 seeds over the next few weeks and then i have the choice of either running the Sour Kush x Deep Blue BB freebies i got or buying the B.O.G. seeds bubblegum that ive been looking at n running those

B.O.G. seeds has quite a few nice looking strains (all 8 weekers) so may have a work thru some of his strains over the next year as ive only ever heard good shit about them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Nah not genetics my liver x is one sassy lady I'd say it's down to your tolerance. Fuck me that went bad with the kids, dog was amazing...really happy with his recall but one of the kids used the sleeve of his jacket to throw the toy cuz of 'the slobber' so when he got frightened (if the dog got 2 close) he would do a high pitched scream and run away with his arms literally waving in the air, which in turn made the dog thing he was still playing (the cousin would frantically wave the toy over his head b4 throwing) so the dog would chase his more and the kid would freak out even more...fuck that! To add insult to injury they would should random command n repeat them which confused him even more seeing as he doesn't fucking know what sit-sit-sit means so all n all never again....we can all learn something from this ppl... Teach ur kids how to interact with dogs! At the end of the day it's not the kids fault (he's actually English, might explain why he's such a pussy) it's the parents!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah got a very high tolerance, this weed aint touching me yet everyone else i give it to is getting nicely monged on it, like smoking a fag to me for all the effect it has on me
> 
> that said however, regardless of it being shit potency i do keep finding myself rolling up a qqxlivers J as its so damn fucking tasty an i do think at some point id like to run it again n give it another chance once ive got my room upgraded/sorted as i may have just got a weird pheno n i honestly think the strain has massive potential if grown right
> 
> ...


Man that dbxsk sounds fucking sweet, was thinking of asking bb for a few random deep blue crosses since I've been so pleased with my dbxl


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah not genetics my liver x is one sassy lady I'd say it's down to your tolerance. Fuck me that went bad with the kids, dog was amazing...really happy with his recall but one of the kids used the sleeve of his jacket to throw the toy cuz of 'the slobber' so when he got frightened (if the dog got 2 close) he would do a high pitched scream and run away with his arms literally waving in the air, which in turn made the dog thing he was still playing (the cousin would frantically wave the toy over his head b4 throwing) so the dog would chase his more and the kid would freak out even more...fuck that! To add insult to injury they would should random command n repeat them which confused him even more seeing as he doesn't fucking know what sit-sit-sit means so all n all never again....we can all learn something from this ppl... Teach ur kids how to interact with dogs! At the end of the day it's not the kids fault (he's actually English, might explain why he's such a pussy) it's the parents!


 tricky one to play, yeah its always the parents, fancy letting them play with a rotti who cant speak English....lol, 2 me dogs are 2nd to kids, was out mushroom hunting with the kids this posh geeza and his girlfriend were out walking with their dog who ran up to my kids and scared them the kids screamed and he starts shouting at me that my kids were scaring his dog, I asked him to call back hisdog and put it on a lead, he said no, I then told him id count to 3 and kill the fucker in front of him if he didnt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Here it's the law that in public my dog can never be off the lead n must always have a muzzle on cuz he's a "restricted breed" but if my fella was off the lead I'd firstly make sure he has perfect recall (which he does). See its bell ends like that fucker that makes it hard for ppl that have trained their dogs to bring em anywhere n let em run about n play...what we do if we have the dog in the woods or the countryside off lead is when we see someone we call him to heal n he doesn't leave my left hand side n it's not that we think he's gonna attack but to a stranger it's a big fucking dog,end of so out of respect he goes to heal.with kids it's even more important since the kids are lower down the dog might try to assert it's dominance which isn't intended to be aggression it's just hardwired into dogs but what I've noticed is once you've asserted your dominance the dog doesn't feel the need to show any alpha male qualities cuz he knows you got everything under control but as always dogs are animals n behave as such especially when we leave them alone so never with a child cuz chances are he may assert his dominance n it's nobodys fault but the owners


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone ever used underground originals? Been on their site and think that's where I'm gonna make my next purchase man only got a few strains like but they all look the bollocks I like the sound of ugorg#1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anyone ever used underground originals? Been on their site and think that's where I'm gonna make my next purchase man only got a few strains like but they all look the bollocks I like the sound of ugorg#1


I've a ridiculously long wish list on attitude I'm gonna have to get through lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Aye attitudes got too much selection man get lost every time on there....these ain't on attitude its their own website they have about 10 strains all sound the bollocks stumbled upon it early hours this morning go and check em out man ugorg I say I like the sound of ugorg#1 sounds dank and seen some decent reviews online as well like


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Found a reet nice chill out tune as well lol might be a bit gay but I like it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here it's the law that in public my dog can never be off the lead n must always have a muzzle on cuz he's a "restricted breed" but if my fella was off the lead I'd firstly make sure he has perfect recall (which he does). See its bell ends like that fucker that makes it hard for ppl that have trained their dogs to bring em anywhere n let em run about n play...what we do if we have the dog in the woods or the countryside off lead is when we see someone we call him to heal n he doesn't leave my left hand side n it's not that we think he's gonna attack but to a stranger it's a big fucking dog,end of so out of respect he goes to heal.with kids it's even more important since the kids are lower down the dog might try to assert it's dominance which isn't intended to be aggression it's just hardwired into dogs but what I've noticed is once you've asserted your dominance the dog doesn't feel the need to show any alpha male qualities cuz he knows you got everything under control but as always dogs are animals n behave as such especially when we leave them alone so never with a child cuz chances are he may assert his dominance n it's nobodys fault but the owners


 sounds very sensible man, people without kids have no idea how naturally protective parents are, I do like most dogs and had one till it got nicked recently but he was a little friendly breed whos only act of aggression was to sulk, still give the fuker a bone and get in 5 feet of him and he thought he was a pitbull bless him,but owners who let their dogs jump at children can expect payback one day imo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Found a reet nice chill out tune as well lol might be a bit gay but I like it


A bit gay? This makes Elton John look a bit gay lol...vaping soke wet bud from last night I'd left over n i had to edit this message twice thank to it #retarded


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just ground up a bud out my Q of "cheese" from last night and its some sort of lemon haze, its tasty stuff and a welcome change from cheese, the rest of the Q so far has been cheese so its prob just a stray bud from someyhing else he chucked in ma bag, have to say this is some of the nicest lemon smoke ive tasted its a proper strong citrus taste to it,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Lmao fuckin ell if it makes Elton look gay that's some serious gayness haha....1 vape an ya fucked ain't ya u lightweight ....well I rekon 3 weeks tops and I'm flipping the beasts...can't fookin wait man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Now this is a heterosexual song...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm actually a massive devo-ted fan haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Hahaha made it to....5 o'clock in the morning and had to fuck it off wtf is that lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Bit a Bob love this tune piece a piss to play an all


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anyone ever used underground originals? Been on their site and think that's where I'm gonna make my next purchase man only got a few strains like but they all look the bollocks I like the sound of ugorg#1


Grown blues and killer skunk both nice very smelly , mix of phenotypes on both 
fruity skittles taste on the sativa types less smelly look very skunk1
very strong blueberry/jam smell on the indica types
potency was average yield was good on most phenos
if having something smelly/bag appeal is what your after its a good choice 

peace


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Grown blues and killer skunk both nice very smelly , mix of phenotypes on both
> fruity skittles taste on the sativa types less smelly look very skunk1
> very strong blueberry/jam smell on the indica types
> potency was average yield was good on most phenos
> ...


Nice 1 man aye the bluez looks alright too they had a blue #2 limited stock but sold out dam it...think I'm gonna go for ugorg#1 cheers for advice tho mate nice1 oh they have a psychosister as well but that's sold out too lol I'll have yo wait for that one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

That's mother fucking DEVO nigga! Oh n turned out that boxer DID DO it lol funny shit, they had left him out n all lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Hahaha I'm devo'd I've just had it come in my ears lol...well these boxers ain't right in the head anyway are they lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nice 1 man aye the bluez looks alright too they had a blue #2 limited stock but sold out dam it...think I'm gonna go for ugorg#1 cheers for advice tho mate nice1 oh they have a psychosister as well but that's sold out too lol I'll have yo wait for that one


i think their seeds are a bit on the expensive side m8 but no more so than many others i guess
i had a look at their ugorg#1 strain myself a while back it would be interesting to grow but the price put me off i think lol
i think the stuff that leans towards the blueberry side from them is better or more smelly anyway
the ugorg#1 cross is cheese x blues i worry it could end up too much like a regular skunk1 as this cross
has little of the blueberry in it
they have a strain called smellyberry i think that is the one to get for the most stink
but its always sold out
you might need to grow out quite a few packs to find something as smelly as the clone only they based on

you could look at breeders boutique if you haven't already
they have similar uk type stuff and they cheaper
you could prolly get 2 packs for the price of 1 compared to ugorg

peace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

been smoking lemon alien since last night, very very citrusy. to the point that the jack the lad grew along side also was citrucy and was delish, the hash medibles wer lovely, and this new vape i got is wikid'!

lemon alien, i think i may be giving it a run. been offered sum beansboys seeds if i want, not heard owt bowt em tho and fuk regs,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Sounds nice what's this vape u got bumboy? Take the seeds I'll have em


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2014)

what seeds u got lines up for the next run shawney?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what seeds u got lines up for the next run shawney?



why so u can say ther shit dont bother? why even ask? uve muggeed shawny of more than once, lol,,, fuksake

@shawnybizzle ok then il get em, the boss of beanboys in in jail and lost his entire lineup but i can get regs of his signature mainlin shit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's what I got

5 thc bomb, 1 DNA snowcap, 1 poisitronics grapefruit, 1 emerald triangles blueberry headband, 1 dinafem critical+. There all fems and ther all goin in. 

I've a reg HSO bubba kush and a reg bohdi goji og if anyone's that I'll never use lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet vape pen!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/mack-da-knife-cannabis-seeds.html
http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/ogk-knuckle-draggerz-marijuana-seeds.html

realx yeh i get em without battery for 12 qwid of a pal any ecig pen battery fits pretty sweet really.

and hydro u know thc bomb has a hermie problem yes?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/mack-da-knife-cannabis-seeds.html
> http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/ogk-knuckle-draggerz-marijuana-seeds.html
> 
> realx yeh i get em without battery for 12 qwid of a pal any ecig pen battery fits pretty sweet really.
> ...


Only when grown by big hermies like urself......I'll manage m8. Probly did read it but can't remember. Well that's what I got so ther goin in, new tent should be here tomoro. Got new bulbs today and another bubble pot, 2 bubble pots now and ther bein kept for clone onlies


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why so u can say ther shit dont bother? why even ask? uve muggeed shawny of more than once, lol,,, fuksake
> 
> @shawnybizzle ok then il get em, the boss of beanboys in in jail and lost his entire lineup but i can get regs of his signature mainlin shit


 is this the ones you put weed in?"


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> been smoking lemon alien since last night, very very citrusy. to the point that the jack the lad grew along side also was citrucy and was delish, the hash medibles wer lovely, and this new vape i got is wikid'!
> 
> lemon alien, i think i may be giving it a run. been offered sum beansboys seeds if i want, not heard owt bowt em tho and fuk regs,


 
la Plata labs or summink like that does lemon alien its slh x alien....herbs and the rude sell it....looks good....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is this the ones you put weed in?"


yes sir, get a right hit of it too,

the lemon alian is citrucy as fuk but hasent much of a hit, i may go for lemon skunk or sumthing, been looking on seedbay too, just gunna run sum nicenness this yr, canna be arsed with fucking about, got kids to feed and clothe ya get me?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yes sir, get a right hit of it too,
> 
> the lemon alian is citrucy as fuk but hasent much of a hit, i may go for lemon skunk or sumthing, been looking on seedbay too, just gunna run sum nicenness this yr, canna be arsed with fucking about, got kids to feed and clothe ya get me?


"Ya get me" listen to ic3 goin all hood on us lol, thot ud moved outta the "hood" lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> "Ya get me" listen to ic3 goin all hood on us lol, thot ud moved outta the "hood" lol


You can take the thug out the hood but you can't take the hood out da thug..jah ere me blad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You can take the thug out the hood but you can't take the hood out da thug..jah ere me blad


fresh from the streets YO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

I've seen the picture of your leg...nothing fresh about that...lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've seen the picture of your leg...nothing fresh about that...lol


past tense. fuking orrible tho wernt it, wouldnt wish it on me werst enemy, well part from zedd that is but yano. any normal enemy.

fuking pain was unreal, 3 holes growing joining to one on ya side of foot, fuk that. well not so much coz i did but meh! wa sin a bad way, mentally and fuckedly. lol, much clearer mind now im off all those meds horrible things they are.
i think eveyrone should experiance sum sort of excruciating pain once in ther life, sux but fuk brings u down a tad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Shit I forgot it's Friday...where is everyone...acting like they have shit to do pfft...nasty fuckers probably partaking in theat autoerotic asphyxiation I saw on last week's home and away


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> past tense. fuking orrible tho wernt it, wouldnt wish it on me werst enemy, well part from zedd that is but yano. any normal enemy.
> 
> fuking pain was unreal, 3 holes growing joining to one on ya side of foot, fuk that. well not so much coz i did but meh! wa sin a bad way, mentally and fuckedly. lol, much clearer mind now im off all those meds horrible things they are.
> i think eveyrone should experiance sum sort of excruciating pain once in ther life, sux but fuk brings u down a tad.


What was it exactly? Oh I know pain...you should meet my missus!!! bitches be crazy was greeted for her!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Shit I forgot it's Friday...where is everyone...acting like they have shit to do pfft...nasty fuckers probably partaking in theat autoerotic asphyxiation I saw on last week's home and away





IC3M4L3 said:


> past tense. fuking orrible tho wernt it, wouldnt wish it on me werst enemy, well part from zedd that is but yano. any normal enemy.
> 
> fuking pain was unreal, 3 holes growing joining to one on ya side of foot, fuk that. well not so much coz i did but meh! wa sin a bad way, mentally and fuckedly. lol, much clearer mind now im off all those meds horrible things they are.
> i think eveyrone should experiance sum sort of excruciating pain once in ther life, sux but fuk brings u down a tad.


Is it all healed up now ic3, show us a pic, I don't believe ye..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

What's the saying...picture or it didn't happen hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the saying...picture or it didn't happen hahaha


 ahaha  next time compressions off,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Go on ic3 get it out lol!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Go on ic3 get it out lol!


GET IT OUT FOR THE LADS!!!

fukoff im not about to sit here for a hour unwrpping 3 layers of compression and fuking about just to show u a pic il sort it out il do a befor and after so u see the diffrence since i have a few old pics,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Erra go on go on go on go on go on.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> GET IT OUT FOR THE LADS!!!
> 
> fukoff im not about to sit here for a hour unwrpping 3 layers of compression and fuking about just to show u a pic il sort it out il do a befor and after so u see the diffrence since i have a few old pics,


So if it's under wraps its hardly healed ffs, I've still a pic on my phone of it in one of its worse states lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Erra go on go on go on go on go on.


Go mrs Doyle lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

Throw it up. Hydro lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> GET IT OUT FOR THE LADS!!!
> 
> fukoff im not about to sit here for a hour unwrpping 3 layers of compression and fuking about just to show u a pic il sort it out il do a befor and after so u see the diffrence since i have a few old pics,


Were messing mate we don't wanna see it...unless it's really gross then we'll be all like "Awww that's sick man"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 11, 2014)

Sat on the m1 waiting for fuckin tarmac man bloody piss tek on a Friday night I tell ye...aye them seeds sound nice man if u can get em I'll tay em....next run think I'm gonna buy some seeds off ugorg or gonna crack me bubba kush or gth#1 just a couple for the corner of the tent the rest is gonna be exo that's all folk want round here..plus she's a fast grower man some if me cuts a nearly a foot tall already like


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 12, 2014)

Morning lads, fucking got woke up at 7.45 with the plumbers turning up to finish installing my new boiler, not good on a saturday morning, im sure my neighbours love me for it too lol all the banging and drilling has prob woke the whole street up by now, cant even have a smoke cos the plumber is ma landlords mate and im not even allowed to smoke fags in ma house, its gonna be a long day cos they're here till 6pm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Over here that kinda carry on is only allowed between the hours of 8am-8pm in residential areas. If it makes you feel any better I'm stuck here making iso...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Over here that kinda carry on is only allowed between the hours of 8am-8pm in residential areas. If it makes you feel any better I'm stuck here making iso...


Yeah mate its the same here, they never started any noisey work till 8am on the dot, just seen ur iso pic on the irish thread m8, looks nice, lmao at u spilling most of the wash tho. Ive got trim in freezer still from february just not made the last batch of iso with it yet, that might be tonights project when these cunts fuck off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

It was wash A i spilt most of n all lol was really paranoid at the start do I had the microwave plate on a Pyrex dish filled with boiling water on the bathrooms windowsill but eventually was like "fuck this I want iso now" so I carried the Pyrex dish with the microwave plate on it into the kitchen with iso spilling on the dog,toilet,hand n floor lol but hey, I got iso 10 odd mins later


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 12, 2014)

I make it on my cooker as well mate saves a load of time just be very careful and dont try it with a gas cooker unless u wanna blow shit up lol the lowest heat setting on an electric cooker, sit a small baking tray on the hob with a little water in it, place ur pyrex dish in the water but not letting any water mix with ur iso mixture, let it alone for 20mins or so and its normally good to start scraping off the dish and enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Any one know of the most efficient way of handling it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So if it's under wraps its hardly healed ffs, I've still a pic on my phone of it in one of its worse states lmao


i will have to be wrapped up fro time once its 101% gone, if u have pics then ul remeber it was like the size of a 20 qwid note and NOW its like less than a 5p peice, il do a pic later wen i get the bandages of, and the one o n the other foot is scabbed over so thats on the last stages now thank GOD, but im 100% up and about and tbh unless u saw the banage, u woudnt know thwer was owt wrong, playing football and allsorts now YEH MY LARDY ARSE!

ND RELAX errr efficiant? id say just dont use a gas cooker, lol


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Here's what I got
> 
> 5 thc bomb, 1 DNA snowcap, 1 poisitronics grapefruit, 1 emerald triangles blueberry headband, 1 dinafem critical+. There all fems and ther all goin in.
> 
> I've a reg HSO bubba kush and a reg bohdi goji og if anyone's that I'll never use lol


That blueberry headband is sapposed to be a very nice strain I've seen a few grows of it . I've recently ran ugorg noname . I've followed ugorg for a long time their blues is sapposed to be fantastic they noname wasent up to much & with only 3 females out of a pack of 11 just made things worse . Their sapposed to be big yeilders I didn't find one .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Any one know of the most efficient way of handling it?


Store it in freezer till ur using it then its more brittle and easy to break off little pieces for a bong or whatever


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 12, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> That blueberry headband is sapposed to be a very nice strain I've seen a few grows of it . I've recently ran ugorg noname . I've followed ugorg for a long time their blues is sapposed to be fantastic they noname wasent up to much & with only 3 females out of a pack of 11 just made things worse . Their sapposed to be big yeilders I didn't find one .


for like the first time ever im looking into sum seeded strains, u know break form the norm, bang sum 12-12 fs grows out this year, until i get fully into the perp swing il have to, fucking misison.
not runing no regs th fems only,77

@Garybhoy11 remeber those beans if ya get time bruv pls

oh heatmats here so cloning should be sorted now, stable temps thank gawd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Store it in freezer till ur using it then its more brittle and easy to break off little pieces for a bong or whatever


Thanks for that man.

I had the coffee filters dry over night n scraped off the brown dust so I'll be bonging that later to start the day b4 I get my lazy ass up n source some MORESMOKE which pisses me off knowing I've that lot drying in the room next to me haha


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2014)

omg relax make ur shit last man.....dont sell any of that stuff drying and just smoke ya own.......saves all the ag me thinks...fucking dealers loool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

That's what I intend to do mate...was just using the sugar leaf n bits of [email protected] 50 euro for 3 I'd be a fool to sell it...that's the plan anyways lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> GET IT OUT FOR THE LADS!!!
> 
> fukoff im not about to sit here for a hour unwrpping 3 layers of compression and fuking about just to show u a pic il sort it out il do a befor and after so u see the diffrence since i have a few old pics,


 sorry to hear your foot hasn't actually healed, must be cos our full of shit lol,..... gotta say these green crack are lookin like I mite invest in them again gave them 3 weeks from pop in the veg tent and they are reaching already, starting to nute my seedlings from the off cos they can take it I rec.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Alreet fart knockers what u lot say in then apart from the usual shit?...just woke up man lol at fuckin work 2night aswell cuz they "need me in" lol ahhh I suppose it better than not been needed aye....exo is stinkin now man, I'm dreading flower now its gonna be pengin man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Think I'm gonna see just how Hugh (high even) I can get today n try n beat my "high score" the following day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Errrr u wanna bum Hugh lmao...aye I'm gonna get smashed before I go in 2nyt mate joint after joint and step in the van giggling


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Seedlings love a bit a nutes I always give em a light feed.....however the billberrys ain't too keen on it very light feeders I rekon they will completely change once flipped tho....who's this green crack by? Heard of that its suppose to be strong I like the look of alien og as well


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2014)

this threads dryer them rhino balls.....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2014)

yeah wtf cant even get a laugh here..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> yeah wtf cant even get a laugh here..


 my comments are fucking golden bud.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Seedlings love a bit a nutes I always give em a light feed.....however the billberrys ain't too keen on it very light feeders I rekon they will completely change once flipped tho....who's this green crack by? Heard of that its suppose to be strong I like the look of alien og as well


 green crack by hso, I liked their trainwreck which is grapefruit plain and simple, GC sposed to be mango and I havnt had mango weed for years


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> this threads dryer them rhino balls.....


....what about them rhino balls?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> this threads dryer them rhino balls.....


 someone who cant grow is fukin the vibe on the thread imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Well hso are bang on all what I've done anyway good stable strains....a lad I know said he had some mango madness in dam and was the best weed he's ever tasted sounded nice like plus I like mangos and they help ya get more stoned.....dryer than rhino balls aye lol what about Gandhi's flipflop? That shit was dry


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2014)

got a short sout slh x sc buds approx 9" long.....has packed wieght on. super tight nodes. Frosty fan leafs from bottom to too. Buds are proper frosty.....faint cherry diesel smell. Resin is like grease.


the other is huge, a great strong plant however.....buds are not as dense or large as pheno 1. colas are 1.5 - 2ft long. Shes stretches x4...anf looks like she will foxtail like fuck after going 10 weeks ...

she is also head to toe in resin, and she STINKS to high heaven...fruity cherry fizzy sweets smell......

no pink or purp yet.

kings kut is canabilising again after only 4weeks flower....shes perfectly happy and on full strength nutes so im happy to let it happen again must be a strain trait...(i lime this trait)..and stink of lemon.....really really strong....very frosty also, smell and frost is on par with slh x sc.

lemon stompers looking very good and very indica in leaf but very sat in branching.....

have topped and im now hoping the super strong one of the 3 is a lady now, very strong and fast growing and very indica leaning....stinks of lemon grapefruit.....if its a boy itll be a great choice to use this summer.

the floor of the tent is not visible from above and all avalible space is filled with a carpet of buds. .....all plants mainlined and trained in different ways.....all is well.

the organic soil garden is looking very very good although looking at plants in dirt inside makes me think they should be outside.....

i also cant be bothered to water them ever so i will be making a little planter to fit under one of them £15 mh bulbs and will be using that to flower them out and see if for the price there's a good return!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> someone who cant grow is fukin the vibe on the thread imo


I'll stop talking so lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2014)

I have also cut back to semi skimmed milk with a few flicks of jizz for extra protiens.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2014)

watching incredible hulk.......id ave him!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well hso are bang on all what I've done anyway good stable strains....a lad I know said he had some mango madness in dam and was the best weed he's ever tasted sounded nice like plus I like mangos and they help ya get more stoned.....dryer than rhino balls aye lol what about Gandhi's flipflop? That shit was dry


 mangos help u get more stoned?...im off to the pakki shop then lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Aye I read somewhere that mangos have terpenes in em and if you eat one half hour before a joint they make it easier for THC to flow and more euphoric effects that last longer lol tried it the other week and Yeh I felt pretty smashed after


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck me I've heard it all now lol......any one know where I can get some mango seeds at??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol no you've heard it all when ya work mate tells ya a horse bit his shoulder in a field cuz he was wearing a donkey jacket Lmao still cracks me up man


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2014)

Talking of mangos . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

Aww man the missus is home Monday
.
Was one awesome week, kept human interaction to a minimum n got as stoned as I was able to #proud lol


----------



## Bensmith (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to jump in on the convo lads but planning on doing some qwiso! Anybody got any objection to this stuff http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251257851755?nav=SEARCH don't fancy poising myself anytime soon! Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2014)

That's fine, think some of the lads on here know cheaper ebay sellers for the same product but sure shop around n ur grand....shits messy as fuck dude...seriously messy I've some still stuck to my cunting thumb n index finger since this morning
morning.


----------



## Bensmith (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's fine, think some of the lads on here know cheaper ebay sellers for the same product but sure shop around n ur grand....shits messy as fuck dude...seriously messy I've some still stuck to my cunting thumb n index finger since this morning
> morning.


Bud got mildew then soaked it in h202, now its just gone shit n going to waste by the looks of it so gona run it trough the iso n see how it goes! Cheers m8


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 12, 2014)

dont listen to relax ffs the cunt aint even a ''UK'er'' lmao

aint much more u can do with moldy bud but i still wouldnt fancy smoking it weather iso,bubble whatever,


----------



## Bensmith (Apr 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont listen to relax ffs the cunt aint even a ''UK'er'' lmao
> 
> aint much more u can do with moldy bud but i still wouldnt fancy smoking it weather iso,bubble whatever,


The misses has been smoking it for a few weeks,no adverse effects to her she is completely fine even tho i have said its probably not a wise idea!she wont chuck it out even tho it dont taste great still gets ya mashed. There seems to be a 50/50 split making iso with off bud?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2014)

Bensmith said:


> The misses has been smoking it for a few weeks,no adverse effects to her she is completely fine even tho i have said its probably not a wise idea!she wont chuck it out even tho it dont taste great still gets ya mashed. There seems to be a 50/50 split making iso with off bud?


 those toxins secreted by moulds (molds) fuk up ya liver, kidneys, nervous system, they also have a way they can interfere with the hormone system....wont notice any of this for a while tho, but ya prob need to smoke lots of it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont listen to relax ffs the cunt aint even a ''UK'er'' lmao
> 
> aint much more u can do with moldy bud but i still wouldnt fancy smoking it weather iso,bubble whatever,


Yeah have to agree wit u rambo I wouldnt (knowingly) be smoking any product made from mouldy bud, 
And also BenSmith ditch ur burd she sound like a midden, like mouldy shit in her mouth, bet she loves the knob cheese as well 
And normality returns to the uk thread


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2014)

Fungal Exposure Endocrinopathy
FUNGAL TOXINS
Molds secrete over 400 different mycotoxins, all of which are toxic to all humans. Everyone in a mycotoxin contaminated environment will have fatigue and other systemic symptoms, but may write them off to other causes. Fatigue from mycotoxin exposure indicates multisystem systemic toxicity. Even individuals with no exaggerated immune response to fungal/mold/yeast antigens, and therefore showing no major acute symptoms, are being slowly poisoned every minute spent in a mold contaminated environment.
Mold spores have the highest concentrations of mycotoxins, although the vegetative portion of the mold, the mycelium, also contains significant amounts of poison. Viability of spores is not essential to toxicity, so the spore as a dead particle can still be a source of toxin. In fact, old, dead spores and mycelia dry out and become airborne much more easily than viable organisms, and thus can be an even greater source of mycotoxicity.
Most myocotoxins impair utilization of dietary protein, and the effectiveness of protein supplements in overcoming mycotoxicosis depends on the mycotoxin in question.
Chronic subtoxic doses of mycotoxins = tumor-evoking effect
Ergot alkaloids bind with alpha-adrenoreceptors and evoke an inhibition of beta-adrenoreceptors = vasoconstriction, contraction of the uterus, inhibition of prolactin secretion


----------



## Bensmith (Apr 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Fungal Exposure Endocrinopathy
> FUNGAL TOXINS
> Molds secrete over 400 different mycotoxins, all of which are toxic to all humans. Everyone in a mycotoxin contaminated environment will have fatigue and other systemic symptoms, but may write them off to other causes. Fatigue from mycotoxin exposure indicates multisystem systemic toxicity. Even individuals with no exaggerated immune response to fungal/mold/yeast antigens, and therefore showing no major acute symptoms, are being slowly poisoned every minute spent in a mold contaminated environment.
> Mold spores have the highest concentrations of mycotoxins, although the vegetative portion of the mold, the mycelium, also contains significant amounts of poison. Viability of spores is not essential to toxicity, so the spore as a dead particle can still be a source of toxin. In fact, old, dead spores and mycelia dry out and become airborne much more easily than viable organisms, and thus can be an even greater source of mycotoxicity.
> ...





Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah have to agree wit u rambo I wouldnt (knowingly) be smoking any product made from mouldy bud,
> And also BenSmith ditch ur burd she sound like a midden, like mouldy shit in her mouth, bet she loves the knob cheese as well
> And normality returns to the uk thread


lol proceeds to bin it all!


----------



## Bensmith (Apr 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Fungal Exposure Endocrinopathy
> FUNGAL TOXINS
> Molds secrete over 400 different mycotoxins, all of which are toxic to all humans. Everyone in a mycotoxin contaminated environment will have fatigue and other systemic symptoms, but may write them off to other causes. Fatigue from mycotoxin exposure indicates multisystem systemic toxicity. Even individuals with no exaggerated immune response to fungal/mold/yeast antigens, and therefore showing no major acute symptoms, are being slowly poisoned every minute spent in a mold contaminated environment.
> Mold spores have the highest concentrations of mycotoxins, although the vegetative portion of the mold, the mycelium, also contains significant amounts of poison. Viability of spores is not essential to toxicity, so the spore as a dead particle can still be a source of toxin. In fact, old, dead spores and mycelia dry out and become airborne much more easily than viable organisms, and thus can be an even greater source of mycotoxicity.
> ...


Thats pretty scary. And puts you off buying bud. In the majority of cases you cant see/inspect the product before you get it in this country! Binning it all!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 12, 2014)

Bensmith said:


> Thats pretty scary. And puts you off buying bud. In the majority of cases you cant see/inspect the product before you get it in this country! Binning it all!


i had some mouldy shit off a Ben ,while back. CUNT !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 12, 2014)

Got in about an hour ago from night shift...fed and re potted some.ladies rolled a joint and thought fuck it I'm gonna nail them 2 lines ive got left so I have lol naughty I know but fuck it I'm some man for the one man....looks like I ain't hitting the sack till later..in desperate need of pots and dirt aswell just having had the time night shifts are wank don't have time to do fuck all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Morning lads fucking cats woke me up now I can't fucking get back to sleep...even after a bong...might have a few vapes in bed with a coffee then start cleaning.gonna take the day off working out so I can focus on maintaining this high...I know 100% dedicated to always being high...what can I say other than its a passion


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

morning jizzum stains on the preverbial sheet that i call my life........

mouldy bud yum yum..... Ben go home ya shit....

obv chedz is being bummed by big black tone as we speak in the showers.....but has anyone heard from him??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol supposedly he's on another form now but that could just be English thread gossip.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

rimmer my son are you cumming to get these clones mate??

2 lines after work bizzlle u naughty git, did u do both hole lines yaself?? To think if u keep this up after work u run the risk of getting hooked to the hardcore gear such as lucazaide or red bull....
lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol supposedly he's on another form now but that could just be English thread gossip.


no u lemon don't u read......ghb is sulking somewere else man but in 100% hes pops in and is probs reading this now......man up ghb say hello....


chedz just vanished and ic3 just got loads of new gear ice did u finally do chedz loool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

I was on his YouTube channel recently n there was no recent posts


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

i think rimmers keeping tabs on him.....if he has been half inched we can only hope nothing heavy comes of it......

sooooo relax its me n u, and really we should have some bonding time....ill go first.....

whotca wearing ?? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing but a smile.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

morning, lol yh GHB is loytering on another forum, after his weed sending debacle, meh it is what it is,
chedz, lol, noway hes been recalled, he only got 18 moon for gbh and you dont get recalld on that, the last shit he said was im on that bllue book site, and tbh weras yeh hes owes me a few oz, he messed the ads on the trhead too, TONS of empty promises, but h did send a few tiny bits out, hes just like SOOOOO many others propper full of shit


im wearing a new addidas trackie TYVM lemon u LEMON!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd suggest making fun of ppl but you have an amazing ability to rub ppl the wrong way hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol I haven't worn Adidas since I was a god damn kid..joking Lol I bust balls when I'm high


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

lol wen ur 6ft7 at 19 stone, u tend to wer looser clthes spec round the clem area, ya get me blad?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

No fucking way ur 19 stone that's American big... Blád (I made it irish now haha)....Ali G comes to mind lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone see that cooker fusion tap add....shits 100c at the turn of the nozzle...madness!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone see that cooker fusion tap add....shits 100c at the turn of the nozzle...madness!


yeh lol

i was 23 stone but lost weight yo!


wessside!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Jaysus!someone ate all their veg...n everyone else's....you were ten fucking stone bigger than myself! You probably had small animals n Asians floating around you..
.what the fuck u doing taking drugs ur already high lol ok I'm done Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

...would have loved to watch you maneuver that mass you call a body about that attic when setting up the tents lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

theres ic2, ic3 s a slightly bigger model


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

I've so much to do n yet here I am watching shit on telly stoned lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've so much to do n yet here I am watching shit on telly stoned lol


 me too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

im chillin wathing duck dynasty,

just checked temps 28 dead running the 600,,,, thatel do me like!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Noooo it's a fucking joke of a show! Nice one on the temps...hope ur attics insulated lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

got a mate jus set up in someones house, the geeza didn't wanna fork out for tents so converted a room but then didn't wanna run at nite so hes running 6x600 in a room with no ext vent....oh dear....temps were 31 when outside ambient was 11...I can see the trainwreck coming....they don't fukin listen


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

im going sog.......fuk it, last time I did it was yielding big, lot of plants tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Tents are going for fuck all on ebay...wait till the hot summer kicks into swing.

How many pots will it involve....?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

soz relax that smile got me right in the mood loool

fuck soggin hows ur canopy management???

zedd


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tents are going for fuck all on ebay...wait till the hot summer kicks into swing.
> 
> How many pots will it involve....?


 show me these tents good quality.....i cant keep paying £150 for a 1.2 m


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

doesemt need isulating, i have 2 tents up ther, 1 with 600 MH and 1 with 600 and 250 sonT

both ducted bak tru the houses internal xtraction system, so alls good,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

2 exo and livers, another lil grow we got going sumwer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> doesemt need isulating, i have 2 tents up ther, 1 with 600 MH and 1 with 600 and 250 sonT
> 
> both ducted bak tru the houses internal xtraction system, so alls good,


Ah so you were able to incorporate that extraction system...I remember you posting the pic of it a while back sweeeeeeet.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> show me these tents good quality.....i cant keep paying £150 for a 1.2 m


Get on ebay and search it out bud. Theres different hydro stores selling tents of all sizes for bargain prices and I mean quality tents too. I have 240*120*200 got it for £99.50 the 120 comes a little cheaper I havent checked but last one I bought about 3weeks ago was from bidding and I got it for £45 that was postage paid too so search about you may get bargains. I have 3 240 tents and my new 120 and I got em all for less than £350 in total.

This is 1 of 2 I have that has 4 front pockets I can use to get in and water plants from all angles for hard to reach areas strong and durable. I cant get the back cuz its against a wall I dont use that I need no light leaks going out so I block everything up I can I would take a pic of inside but my girls r in flower and this is off time. Theres another but I cnt get a pic its too dark in the room even with light on must be cuz theres another 240tent next to it which is plain with no oickets but isnt mine theyre all in flower so not helpful atm for pics. I got damnesia, afgooey, some uk cheese lemon auto up in them all and 1 haze. In another building my crib I have a grow journal olthat needs updating as iv now missed 2weeks but nit a problem ill do so when I leave London n get home. Check it out. Im glad I found the uk forums this is pretty cool. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2 exo and livers, another lil grow we got going sumwer


Try getting pics whilst you just turned lights of or soon as lights r on so u can lose the fuckd up crap images hps makes come out. Its hard to see your work in those pics I cnt tell if their great or crap not thst they look good but jus saying would help. Force flash is no help when hps is in full blast do its best when lights out then use flash but obviously do it just when they go off or swirch em off for the moment ur takin the pics. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Try getting pics whilst you just turned lights of or soon as lights r on so u can lose the fuckd up crap images hps makes come out. Its hard to see your work in those pics I cnt tell if their great or crap not thst they look good but jus saying would help. Force flash is no help when hps is in full blast do its best when lights out then use flash but obviously do it just when they go off or swirch em off for the moment ur takin the pics.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


lol i aint a noob, im just unable to get to that grow op while the lights are off, and the lads got a rap phone and i aint leaving mine ther, maybe il rake out a digi cam... 


needless to say ther all green and budding, ther like 1 week in


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Is this the same lad that fucked up ur ladies?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Try getting pics whilst you just turned lights of or soon as lights r on so u can lose the fuckd up crap images hps makes come out. Its hard to see your work in those pics I cnt tell if their great or crap not thst they look good but jus saying would help. Force flash is no help when hps is in full blast do its best when lights out then use flash but obviously do it just when they go off or swirch em off for the moment ur takin the pics.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


 
shit man ta for the info on the tent.....but im a lazy fuck mate i need links.....alsi have u purchased an expensive tent to compaire??

also a word of advice ....

from here on out assume we can all take piks....and grow plants.....the secret is.......


milk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the same lad that fucked up ur ladies?


yeh, lol, fucking slight diffrence hahaha. like i said i was unabel to monitor them sumwhat since before xmas, ut sinc i moved over i thought fukit get them sorted then work on mine, which are slowley coming bak, just need lots of TLC,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> shit man ta for the info on the tent.....but im a lazy fuck mate i need links.....alsi have u purchased an expensive tent to compaire??
> 
> also a word of advice ....
> 
> ...


^^^ that right there is why we need the rep button...bravo lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> shit man ta for the info on the tent.....but im a lazy fuck mate i need links.....alsi have u purchased an expensive tent to compaire??
> 
> also a word of advice ....
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha id post link but I use the app on my phone so im no help. How about u download ebay app and just type in hydroponics grow tents and thats ur link lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i aint a noob, im just unable to get to that grow op while the lights are off, and the lads got a rap phone and i aint leaving mine ther, maybe il rake out a digi cam...
> 
> 
> needless to say ther all green and budding, ther like 1 week in


I checked ya out I know u no noob was inputting advice cuz I thought u cud retake n lets us all getveye candy of the good work not striggle thru hps aaltered vision lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

I woukdnt ever buy an expensive tent cuz its stupid. My tent is strong and durable, does the same as the expensive ones, which are expensive because of name brand and sone cuz of extra side pockets and stuff which my tent provides. Nearly all tents have light leaks and thats cuz of the zips its inevitable but when its darkness those leaks are not a thing light doesnt penetrate in jus the strong light within that comes out on small leak parys which most no is not an issue n if it is its easily covered. Hope this helps. My friend got his 1st tent for 175 for a 120 n looks crap compared to my 120 which I won from bid n even more so than my 240's.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

Has Any Of You tried The Klashnikova Strain. I got 2 from seed feminised and they have had no stress factors but one was a male hermie n the other is female hermie. My boy is constantly taking sacks of n may jus kill the bugger if it gets too much before disaster happens in the whole grow area. At the moment its manageable. Any ideas on what n why? Maybe its the pheno type (crapp crap crapp) ibheard big things about the klashes so I really wanna know from others experience n advice before gettin more seeds n tryin ahain after my current set ups.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tents are going for fuck all on ebay...wait till the hot summer kicks into swing.
> 
> How many pots will it involve....?


 got my tent kit £180 ebay 400w light the 600 was same price shoud off got that but the 400 is working ... cheap as m8 ...might buy one more next week


----------



## Orlando bloom (Apr 13, 2014)

got my 120 120 200 tent 400w light carbon filter fan fo £180 ebay that shit is cheap ...


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

I wouldn't knock the expensive gear lads allot of it does work very well and in this game ya defo get what ya pay for....hmmm i need an opinon i respect.....


shawny b why did u send all them bay tents back??


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

hmmmm Gaza u aboot as they say round ur way...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah I've a secret jardin n it does the job she has leaks on the zipper but no light ever got in... Next tent is gonna be a gorilla just down to as you said u get what u pay for but all I was saying is there are cheap alternatives that work just as well...but it's mostly hit n miss like said séan but that tent was like.35 pounds lol n zippers didn't well..zip lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I wouldn't knock the expensive gear lads allot of it does work very well and in this game ya defo get what ya pay for....hmmm i need an opinon i respect.....
> 
> 
> shawny b why did u send all them bay tents back??


Lol @ opinion I respect...just lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

[QUO="BigMaineyXL, post: 10404746, member: 841876"]Try getting pics whilst you just turned lights of or soon as lights r on so u can lose the fuckd up crap images hps makes come out. Its hard to see your work in those pics I cnt tell if their great or crap not thst they look good but jus saying would help. Force flash is no help when hps is in full blast do its best when lights out then use flash but obviously do it just when they go off or swirch em off for the moment ur takin the pics. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app[/QUOTE]



got piks of your other grows


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

Orlando bloom has two autos going. Look ok for autos.

2 plants one cup


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> [QUO="BigMaineyXL, post: 10404746, member: 841876"]Try getting pics whilst you just turned lights of or soon as lights r on so u can lose the fuckd up crap images hps makes come out. Its hard to see your work in those pics I cnt tell if their great or crap not thst they look good but jus saying would help. Force flash is no help when hps is in full blast do its best when lights out then use flash but obviously do it just when they go off or swirch em off for the moment ur takin the pics.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


 

got piks of your other grows[/QUOTE]
Ill Take Pics Later On Tonight. Im A Paranoid guy I Only Take pics When Posting On Here. Ill Take Pics Of 3 Tents in House im in this evening When its Lights On. After Pics I delete everything. My joirnal has picd but theyre 2weeks old n in veg not where im at would ave posted otherwise. I'll hit u up around 8 

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Just make sure you delete the metadata/exif


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just make sure you delete the metadata/exif


Whats that and how?

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2014)

Easy boys....Yeh lems I got my tent off eBay 1.2x1.2x2m £52 mate and its top quality aswell I'll find u a link man.....don't order a Budbox off kitbaggrowshop their wank fuckin thing didn't even close lol....Yeh Ic3 sort ya pics out you noob lmao ...took some of my exo mum the other night too scared to upload em tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/321093560572?nav=SEARCH

Looks like they've gone up in price man mine was £52.99 shit I got a reet bargain lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Whats that and how?
> 
> **Mainey**


Wow, em defo Google it...it's the info thats stored when a pics taken...for example your location
.. Definitely look it up n never post a pic unless all your info is cleaned off the pics. Most the programs to clean the files are free so look up something like "top 5 best exif data scrubbers" or "best metadata cleaners for free" "however to clean exif" "how to delete data from pictures" you get the idea? Haha youtubes a life saver btw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2014)

Toomuch just to post a pic fuck that no grow pics coming off me from now on...another 2 clones rooted...not long now  then I'll be pistol whipping dipping and flipping


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

thers pics a few pages bak shawny. send your pics to me and il post em up if you want?
topmax turned up yesterday so purps now on full boost base nutes and 1ml of tormorite per feed,( for the seaweed innit0)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 13, 2014)

Aye ill wait till I got a good tent full man then I'll send ya 1...bet that pp's a beast now man under a 6 you'll get some yield off that mate....well were about to go KFC for Sunday dinner lol proper can't be arsed day today


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 13, 2014)

sweet lads hows it going? reckon were due to get a hot summer then? todays been lovely. Just wondering do you all struggle with temps come summer? fucking hoping i dont already planning on taking a 3rd tent out of the room though so just running 2 in there at opposite times of 12/12


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

at lem....whats canopy management got to do with sog......u don't have to worry about it mate, veg for 2 weeks let em rip in 11 litre sq [email protected] may, got 80 atm


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> sweet lads hows it going? reckon were due to get a hot summer then? todays been lovely. Just wondering do you all struggle with temps come summer? fucking hoping i dont already planning on taking a 3rd tent out of the room though so just running 2 in there at opposite times of 12/12


 lovely hot summer pls ninj, run at nite and have ac as back up an ull be sweet


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

well walking dead ended pretty shite, very poor second half of this season, i carnt see it going further than a 5th season well imo anyway, have just been re-watching underbelly qaulity show that is, only just read tho carl williams was killed in 2010 in prison and also theres a follow on show about tony mokbel called fat tony n co its not long finished only 9 episodes but something to watch which i aint already seen.

thats just reminded me need to download that hannibal series.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> sweet lads hows it going? reckon were due to get a hot summer then? todays been lovely. Just wondering do you all struggle with temps come summer? fucking hoping i dont already planning on taking a 3rd tent out of the room though so just running 2 in there at opposite times of 12/12


im bang om 28 amd 27.6 atm, and i still have extraction power to go with the fan controller, so i hould be orite. but then im wacking 2 600's on th eothr tent so then the fun will start


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at lem....whats canopy management got to do with sog......u don't have to worry about it mate, veg for 2 weeks let em rip in 11 litre sq [email protected] may, got 80 atm


Yeah I was thinking you had alot going
..sog is gonna be insane! Hope ur missus is ok with all them plants lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

@ rambo, you won't regret it mate, a proper fucked up series


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was thinking you had alot going
> ..sog is gonna be insane! Hope ur missus is ok with all them plants lol


 yeah .....shes cool atm, shes earning money playing poker so is only takin a half interest in the garden, the seedlings are the key to quick yield imo


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

how much quicker can that be zedd? veg a co for a wk flower it for 8-9 a wks dry n gone, can a seedling be quicker than that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

yeh id have thought seedlings would take longer, u got a week/10 days of germination before u can even put em under the HID for veg


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how much quicker can that be zedd? veg a co for a wk flower it for 8-9 a wks dry n gone, can a seedling be quicker than that?


 yeah man but I can get at least 50 % more at least in yield due to the tap root, whole plants vs branches, and when u got a veg tent it doesn't matter if u veg for 2 weeks or 8...theres always summin to chuck in flower, im tryin to get max poss yields from my flower perp if im gonna hit the target ive set [email protected] ice, yeah seedlings take longer but u shud put em under 600w as soon as they pop up and flash a bit o green


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

yeah deffo ive seen and done it meself on the rare occasions of doing seeds, once that tap root is out n ive potted em up i had always just chucked them straight under hps.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

SO in essence its no diffrence ot 12-12 from seed then just with a tad veg at the front end, basically.,

ive heard u mentio this tap root thing before, seems kinda important, as far as yeild and whatnot goes, il be running sum seeded strains side by side throught the yr, il get a couple of matching females and il run one 12-fs and 1 2 weeks then flip, same evrything, be interesting. thinking of lemon skunk


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> SO in essence its no diffrence ot 12-12 from seed then just with a tad veg at the front end, basically.,
> 
> ive heard u mentio this tap root thing before, seems kinda important, as far as yeild and whatnot goes, il be running sum seeded strains side by side throught the yr, il get a couple of matching females and il run one 12-fs and 1 2 weeks then flip, same evrything, be interesting. thinking of lemon skunk


 weirdly 12/12 can take longer than 2 weeks veg followed by 12/12......ive got one tangerine dream with 3 weeks veg finishing at 10 weeks and 2 at 12/12 finishing at 14 weeks...but it is a weird strain.....so yeah give some front end 18/6 to sort the plant shape out to a more trad structure and ull yield more than 12/12 in the same time imo


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

Evening people , got my shit back to normal , Po gone, shed's at peace again.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

I still don't know what these BMF are that Robbie sent me, but there going like stink !, look like cabbages lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

bmf? fuck knows what strain that is? i had a load of robs last grow tho was a very nice smoke.

u alrite baz? packing ya tinfoil away now the feds left the street loolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Post some pics of it!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

relax if u fucking like another post im gonna go ethug lmfao u liking WHORE u just like every fucking post ya twat........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Now what bitch? Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

u liked that post just to wind me up ya wanker, likes mean nowt anyway they mean even less when u fucking like every post......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

I noticed I was doing it today oh if it really bothers you that much I suppose you can just go and fuck yourself haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I still don't know what these BMF are that Robbie sent me, but there going like stink !, look like cabbages lol


 bugger my filly?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll stop now btw n yeah I know that's why I do it lol thought for a while they go once you give out a few but no lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I noticed I was doing it today oh if it really bothers you that much I suppose you can just go and fuck yourself haha


see now that was a genuine like it made me lol so i liked it couldnt rep it anymore u get me drift ya liking biatch......lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

So you only.liked it to make a point? Now who's the like whore...be still my heart


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

no i liked it cause the post made me lol and it was a genuine ''like'' not like you ya cunt liking every post, why like baz's post bout bmf seeds??? do we even know what they are??? 

u sir are hooked on the likes and its time for the withdrawal/reduction like programme lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax if u fucking like another post im gonna go ethug lmfao u liking WHORE u just like every fucking post ya twat........


"Liking WHORE" LMFAO I read that after I've had 6 cookies & I went into spasm ! Alright m8, yes the foil has gone lol, those BMF look well nice, just hope I get a whore or 2 from the 5 .


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> "Liking WHORE" LMFAO I read that after I've had 6 cookies & I went into spasm ! Alright m8, yes the foil has gone lol, those BMF look well nice, just hope I get a whore or 2 from the 5 .


u been using the ghee baz? more fat content the better mate, whats bmf? sounds like that funky sex shit whats it bsdm of sumfin? lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bugger my filly?


Are you referring to the fling I had may moons ago Z ? Lol, it's only u & Sam keep me going these days .


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

ur never live that down baz, u fucking that pony is lodged in uk thread post history lmao

but i feel ya pain mate, whats a bit of bestiality between friends lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow and here I was thinking we clicked...I'm only messing I know you'll never look at me like you do an animal.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u been using the ghee baz? more fat content the better mate, whats bmf? sounds like that funky sex shit whats it bsdm of sumfin? lol


Lol, yes ghee m8, smells like horse shit when u crack the tin , fuckin smashed every night on cookies, BMF lol, don't think it's a sexual thing, I can't pm Robbie on this phone app & my pc is fucked, so was hoping he'd pick up on it. He wanted clones, I'm fucked


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

ill find out of rob then what it is lol ill let him know too mate about the clones, im pretty mashed meself geezer need to go bed gotta be up early 2mora, already cooked me snags tho just 2 bacon, 2eggs, 2 toast n beans to complete come morning lol

night all.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ur never live that down baz, u fucking that pony is lodged in uk thread post history lmao
> 
> but i feel ya pain mate, whats a bit of bestiality between friends lmao


Lmao, do u think I will burn in hell for that m8 ?, i hope not, I've done worse. Relax, sorry m8, I tend not to talk to u, for some reson, Irish give me the willys !, no offence. Those women on "my big fat gyipo this & that" on telly have all got huge tits , nice eyes & loads of paint on !, r they all like that ? Mmmmmmmmm, that's a "sexual" mmmmmmmmm by the way, not a "thinking" mmmmmmmmm


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ill find out of rob then what it is lol ill let him know too mate about the clones, im pretty mashed meself geezer need to go bed gotta be up early 2mora, already cooked me snags tho just 2 bacon, 2eggs, 2 toast n beans to complete come morning lol
> 
> night all.


Bastard, just read that now I'm starving !,


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

if your gonna burn in hell for fucking a pony who was no doubt dressed up like a slut n asking for it anyways lmao then im well n truely going to hell mate lolol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 13, 2014)

i have a 2.4x.1.2x.2m tent with 5 plants in flower and 12 plants in veg, every morning at 11am I take the 5 out the tent and at 11pm I put them back in the tent, now... when they are out of the tent (sleeping time) light leaks through the zippers on the tent, when I put my hand in front of my face while standing near the plants, I cant see it (just to get an idea of how dark it is) and also the light doesn't appear to be reflecting off the plants but I am extremely paranoid about any of my bitches turning hermi on me.

original ak47 (pictured in my profile picture)
week 4 of flower
x2 600w hps
2.4x1.2x2m grow life tent
biobizz soil
ionic grow, ionic bloom, ionic boost


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> if your gonna burn in hell for fucking a pony who was no doubt dressed up like a slut n asking for it anyways lmao then im well n truely going to hell mate lolol


Lol, at least we won't always be looking for that cunting lighter m8 .


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> i have a 2.4x.1.2x.2m tent with 5 plants in flower and 12 plants in veg, every morning at 11am I take the 5 out the tent and at 11pm I put them back in the tent, now... when they are out of the tent (sleeping time) light leaks through the zippers on the tent, when I put my hand in front of my face while standing near the plants, I cant see it (just to get an idea of how dark it is) and also the light doesn't appear to be reflecting off the plants but I am extremely paranoid about any of my bitches turning hermi on me.
> 
> original ak47 (pictured in my profile picture)
> week 4 of flower
> ...



ffs mate we on pony fucking not growin, its past 10pm in the uk thread behave yaself lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> i have a 2.4x.1.2x.2m tent with 5 plants in flower and 12 plants in veg, every morning at 11am I take the 5 out the tent and at 11pm I put them back in the tent, now... when they are out of the tent (sleeping time) light leaks through the zippers on the tent, when I put my hand in front of my face while standing near the plants, I cant see it (just to get an idea of how dark it is) and also the light doesn't appear to be reflecting off the plants but I am extremely paranoid about any of my bitches turning hermi on me.
> 
> original ak47 (pictured in my profile picture)
> week 4 of flower
> ...



dafuq u come from? come bak tomorrow all out of advice for today.

so bak to the 12-12 thing, ok then so its been established its actually no faster doin 12-12fs so i guess its all about saving leki then eh?

oh my head hurts.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dafuq u come from? come bak tomorrow all out of advice for today.
> 
> so bak to the 12-12 thing, ok then so its been established its actually no faster doin 12-12fs so i guess its all about saving leki then eh?
> 
> oh my head hurts.


yep just a lecky saving thing, also lets growers with one tent go perp....

a seed will always yieldn25% more then a clone....never heard that it was because of the tap root though......makes common sense i spose...

if your gunna veg Imo you need to give them a full 5weeks....2weeks in seedling stage and 3 in veg......veg begins norm at the first 5 blade leafs..at the same time the cotylegons should be dying and feeding begins.

if vegging Imo plants should be allowed to reach sexual maturity before flower. So waiting until it shows sex always at node 5.....

this pre flower is a sign the plant is ready to flip.

clones obv should have already preflowered on the mum so can just have a few weeks veg then flip. Imo.

@zedd was asking how your plant canopy management was to see how ur using ur space....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2014)

hmmmmm 2 6.hunnis air cooled or fork out for zedds 1000w???........going in a 1.2m tent...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 13, 2014)

2x 600 in cool tubes piss all over a 1k.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

try keeping them cool though it's a fucking nightmare in a 1.2m


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

yeh 55" extractor ul be fine,. lol,.but yeild wise n all tha 2 600 much better,,, even a 400 and a 600 is better


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

loool noticed a couple gnats stuck in ma resin.....

looked at the roots....


turns out they cant live under water lool....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

no i couldnt do a 600 and a 4 again.....having one lower then the other pissed me off.

2 600 i think air cooled and didgi ballasts.......

does and one have a link were i can find these 600w didgi set ups.

i cant seem to find the cheaper ones. I also have no idea which digi ballasts are best....ive now learnt picking the best looking one aint the best approach......

weres Gazza gone???


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

o yea i saw ya pm ages ago ice i didnt add ya for the following reason.......

i use my fone for net etc.....and you seem to be a teck genius i was affraid you'd find me in 2secs lol....

yea tin foil hat or what eh!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

fuck man fungus gnats are a reet chore to get shot of. managing them is a pain in the arse too.


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck man fungus gnats are a reet chore to get shot of. managing them is a pain in the arse too.


Lol i know mate. Chuck a layer of perite over th top of ya soil bout half inch thick don

Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck man fungus gnats are a reet chore to get shot of. managing them is a pain in the arse too.


i thought this too, lucky for me im able to completly submerge all roots in water and keep them submerged.....if they start learning how to breathe under water im fucked......

don these slh x sc are sooo diff then anything ive ever grown....
on the pheno im calling candy land (stinks of love hearts/ purp violets\ sherbert)

colas are superr long......nearly 2ft......

looks like its a fuckin foxtailer though and both little pheno and big look to go 10weeks


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> o yea i saw ya pm ages ago ice i didnt add ya for the following reason.......
> 
> i use my fone for net etc.....and you seem to be a teck genius i was affraid you'd find me in 2secs lol....
> 
> yea tin foil hat or what eh!!


Lk u tart where ya bin man

Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Lol i know mate. Chuck a layer of perite over th top of ya soil bout half inch thick don
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


 
yeaaaass boi slater whatssss good man


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Lk u tart where ya bin man
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


hahaha i still only got net on me phone.....so i only really check in here n bounce but its been dead in here.....

i blame don loool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i thought this too, lucky for me im able to completly submerge all roots in water and keep them submerged.....if they start learning how to breathe under water im fucked......
> 
> don these slh x sc are sooo diff then anything ive ever grown....
> on the pheno im calling candy land (stinks of love hearts/ purp violets\ sherbert)
> ...


that's from the smelly cherry side for sure, the candy pheno. like the cheap cherry kets you used to get as a kid. any pics ?


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha all good bro. Lifes still tryin ta kick me in tha knackers lol

Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Haha all good bro. Lifes still tryin ta kick me in tha knackers lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


i hear ya life put my halls in a vice n crushed em ages ago...now i find victory in the little things in life.....

i do need to catch a break though....


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 14, 2014)

Yh true that matey. Ya gonna be bout later? Gotta pop out get mine truely twisted by the crown lol

Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's from the smelly cherry side for sure, the candy pheno. like the cheap cherry kets you used to get as a kid. any pics ?


i think both now there in flower are sc leaning......both have colas made of really tight nodes and the most straight pointy white hairs ive ever seen.

even fan leafs on both are covered in resin......and i mean covered its that sticky greasy oilly kind.

i do but cant post em so ill email em to ya after i take more in a min
...

there both 4ft tall, mainlined, superlined(my version) and the flat tops make a poifect 2 x2 square


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Yh true that matey. Ya gonna be bout later? Gotta pop out get mine truely twisted by the crown lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using Rollitup mobile app


 yea ill be about......whats going on?? Parking tickets or door came in kinda fucked by the crown......


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i think both now there in flower are sc leaning......both have colas made of really tight nodes and the most straight pointy white hairs ive ever seen.
> 
> even fan leafs on both are covered in resin......and i mean covered its that sticky greasy oilly kind.
> 
> ...


Cant post lol i want a pic too fooker lols


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's from the smelly cherry side for sure, the candy pheno. like the cheap cherry kets you used to get as a kid. any pics ?


the candyland pheno is a stretcher looks like itll foxtail.

the other pheno had a x1 stretch and whilst covered in resin seems to have a cherry smell followed by a harsh haze kinda smell....strange given its pedigree..(ive looked it all up) also has buds that look more like rock solid spears.....but the bottoms the fat end atm.....

no piks etc

o and all the single leafs on buds on both are not serrated..both are smooth and kinda funny looking to me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

sounds about right lad. odd hazy smell about them lol. they pink on just the buds right?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> no i couldnt do a 600 and a 4 again.....having one lower then the other pissed me off.
> 
> 2 600 i think air cooled and didgi ballasts.......
> 
> ...


Im always lurking mate, just not had anything constructive to add recently so kept my mouth shut for once lol, another 5 weeks and i'll be all set up again and u wont get rid of me and my plant pics,


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

[Q"shadyslater, post: 10407732, member: 433565"]Cant post lol i want a pic too fooker lols[/QUOTE]

lool if don dnt post em pm me ya addy man


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im always lurking mate, just not had anything constructive to add recently so kept my mouth shut for once lol, another 5 weeks and i'll be all set up again and u wont get rid of me and my plant pics,


haha a Scottish man lurking that's about right lol....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2014)

Easy boys.

Gazza, cheap Exo?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to suffer bad from fungus knatts, I water from bottom up now(once roots are established) in trays, had 1 or 2 knatts since,& the plants seem to do well being watered this way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2014)

IC3, tomorrow?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds about right lad. odd hazy smell about them lol. they pink on just the buds right?


 nopevno pink at alll.....both limegreen buds vdark grren leafs


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> [Q"shadyslater, post: 10407732, member: 433565"]Cant post lol i want a pic too fooker lols


lool if don dnt post em pm me ya addy man[/QUOTE]
You!ve got it mate. If not i'll send u another email lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3, tomorrow?


 message me over ther we wil sort out what n that if u could push to end of week i could have more?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> lool if don dnt post em pm me ya addy man


You!ve got it mate. If not i'll send u another email lol[/QUOTE]

i del everything if i get caught i aint taking no fucker wiv me!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

@Don feedling my little fat man, wen hegoes sleep ill turn hid off and take em....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> @Don feedling my little fat man, wen hegoes sleep ill turn hid off and take em....


my guy wont even take ap ic with lights off, wont disturb em period! fuking mental, so no exo/livers pics coming till havest in like 9 weks lmfo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

lol some folks just won't be told ic3

@lem nee sweat man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I used to suffer bad from fungus knatts, I water from bottom up now(once roots are established) in trays, had 1 or 2 knatts since,& the plants seem to do well being watered this way.


 how the fuk do u make the water go up, everytime I tried it the water always comes out the can and goes down.....fukin gravity lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

??? In sure i shudnt be doing it, but its mid day for em....ill just pretend a could flew over the hps loool


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

h"ze ddd said:


> how the fuk do u make the water go up, everytime I tried it the water always comes out the can and goes down.....fukin gravity lol


 
a dash of milk....knocks gravity on its arse lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2014)

summers here, kids in the garden catching butterflies, im laying in a hammock with some nice coffee checkin the mrs and feeling good


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> a dash of milk....knocks gravity on its arse lol


 I got a lemon and lime jones from connaiseur genetics, not run it b4 lem, u heard the word on it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well im going to take my 2 dogs to meet their foster family 2day, I dont like kennels so got a family friend watching yhem for the 2 weeks im on holiday, so 2day is all about getting them used to the new ppl and socialise with the dog that already lives there, what an exciting day ive got....not, oh well at least I can look forward to getting home to a nice fat lemon haze joint


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

yey lovely day, kidsplaying in the garden with water, sun shining, so gla to be out of that inner city smog i used to live in. no helecopters and i can actualy see the blue of the sky!!!!
local radio playing, patio doors open, yano the score!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got a lemon and lime jones from connaiseur genetics, not run it b4 lem, u heard the word on it?


no mate i haven't, theres no tinternet hype or grows however i have some Casey Jones x lemon pledge (that's the label i think) beans that donnyfer sent me all popped up and growing nicley.....

most modern lemon strains seem very extra leafy
...like subcools jtr and espesh his jacks cleaner.....

so id watch out for that. And obv were caseys involved hermis seem to be too so id watch for that n alll....more so then norm.....


don emailed ya piks soz there not the best in a ganja farmer not a phtographer lol....for some reason resin makes the leafs look rusty...i can assure u there not...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

ganja farmer? sum1 been telling u porkey pies my man!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how the fuk do u make the water go up, everytime I tried it the water always comes out the can and goes down.....fukin gravity lol


What ? Lol don't get technical , I'm on a stone over !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yey lovely day, kidsplaying in the garden with water, sun shining, so gla to be out of that inner city smog i used to live in. no helecopters and i can actualy see the blue of the sky!!!!
> local radio playing, patio doors open, yano the score!!!


Life's good Ice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

lookin healthy as lad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

nice plants lemon, u lemon.

yes baz lifes great atm, obviously i have the odd woman trouble. but thats married life i suppose? 

but yeh im rather enjoying myself now wer in a new hous ein a new city with no takeaway smog like the old place.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin healthy as lad


ta mate candyland samples for every1. Wen shes down smells so good....no need to post any but ugot em yea. The other pik set i mean


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nice plants lemon, u lemon.
> 
> yes baz lifes great atm, obviously i have the odd woman trouble. but thats married life i suppose?
> 
> but yeh im rather enjoying myself now wer in a new hous ein a new city with no takeaway smog like the old place.


 ta man


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

so yorky how they looking without starting ww3


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

room is cleared... lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2014)

its like a hippy love fest in here today must be the sunshine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Great first day back at work...fucking raining all week n first day back bam sunshine.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry I got drunk and forgot last night lol.
Heres the tent thats still in veg till this friday its got frieze cheese, kalashnikova lemon auto and the biggest u see is the afghan auto. Think theres an afgooey but im not too sure cnt member.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 14, 2014)

This is better view sun was in the way jusy took them out of sunlight to give em a few hours off dark both pics are from both ends of the tent so from left to right n rght to left. As u can see the afghan kush auto is somehow 2feet nearly

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright lads how's it going? Shift over for me  looking sweet there lems nice job mate shit looks nice n green  Ice ya lazy cunt get that fuckin hoover out and get off yo ass lol.....yorkie any for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking good bud...hope you looking into metadata n exif data removal before uploading those pics...


BigMaineyXL said:


> This is better view sun was in the way jusy took them out of sunlight to give em a few hours off dark both pics are from both ends of the tent so from left to right n rght to left. As u can see the afghan kush auto is somehow 2feet nearly
> 
> **Mainey**


I


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good bud...hope you looking into metadata n exif data removal before uploading those pics...
> 
> I


I blooming im now. Shit got me paro as fuck now hearing it again.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 14, 2014)

Ill have the 2 flowering tents up later when im home they are day 21 and10 days in 

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Aye nice tent fulls mainey all at different stages your gonna be a busy boy...are u UK then?

Just cracked a red stripe fuck it I'm a thirsty boy today...few tinnys few joints....happy as Larry lol ill be pissed soon 1 sniff of the barmaids apron and I'm fucked


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well dogs have been socialised and got on great where they gonna be staying while im away, now sitting back at home with a nice fat joint chilling out enjoying the sunshine.....yes I did say sunshine, in scotland!! Picked up a new big bbq 2day so hope its nice again 2morro and I can get it fired up. 
Yorkie remember email me mate to sort shit out for 2moro.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha yours n mine had a rocky start didn't they lol fine in the end the rottie x made me laugh proper bouncy and hyped int he ....sunshine in Scotland lying fucker lol hps.lights don't count as sunshine nah its great int it mate live this weather puts a nice vibe out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha yours n mine had a rocky start didn't they lol fine in the end the rottie x made me laugh proper bouncy and hyped int he ....sunshine I'm Scotland lying fucker lol hps.lights don't count as sunshine nah its great int it mate live this weather puts a nice vibe out


Lol yeah m8 took a while for them to get 2 know each other didnt it, think its becuse ur dogs are quite small compared to mine so yhey werent sure of each other,
I know its not normal for us to have sun at this yime of year up here ususally its still snowing and shit lol, need to make the most of it while it lasts, and its nice to have some sun before I jet off to the sun in spain in a cpl weeks gets me in the holiday mood, u working 2night m8 or u got a night off and gonna enjoy the sun?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Aye at least yano your dogs will be sound man wank having to sort pets out ain't it..haha Yeh your lucky getting the sun mate where u are make theost of it pal I'm sure your will lol  aye I'm on days this week then back on nights next week so getting to see people again is nice and having a life for a week lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

That u relapsing on ur like withdrawal relax? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Ah u fuckers must have had a right laugh...did they try n mount one another? If so who won? Lol yeah a bbq in Scotland..a sound investment that is Gary lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That u relapsing on ur like withdrawal relax? Lol


It's the fucking rush I get mate hard to stop...how else will ppl know I agree?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha getting pulled up for liking now lmao aye prolapse you can't even like shit nowerdays haha


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

cmon the mans addicted to the fucking like button n needs help go easy on him lads lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Loool I blame the accessibility of the like button
..fuckers right at my fingertips hahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well the wife just went to the shop and returned with a few bottles of san miguel for me, so im on the beers again 2nite, and its a spanish beer so im sticking with the holiday mood theme lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Hahaha awww bless he likes ya Rambo think he might wanna bum ya?...well looks like I'm.gonna flip next week or the one after latest clones are loving life looking sweet man oh and both billberrys are female happy about that 1 of em is real stout proper tight nodes like its about 10" tall and 7 nodes lol hope it turns out well....need to order a little 600x600 mother tent off eBay as well


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha awww bless he likes ya Rambo think he might wanna bum ya?...well looks like I'm.gonna flip next week or the one after latest clones are loving life looking sweet man oh and both billberrys are female happy about that 1 of em is real stout proper tight nodes like its about 10" tall and 7 nodes lol hope it turns out well....need to order a little 600x600 mother tent off eBay as well


i think most the thread will be getting a bumming then lol the fucker likes every post lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

bizzle gimmie the low down on bilk berry sounds good...m


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151254004931?nav=SEARCH

Fuckin ell got one double the size for 4 butty more lol where the fuck have all the cheap tents gone ....I tell ya there must be some folk growing man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

[QUOT="Lemon king, post: 10408945, member: 566905"]bizzle gimmie the low down on bilk berry sounds good...m[/QUOTE]

All I know is its DJ shorts blueberry x amnesia haze 2 seeds both very similar except ones a lot tighter in growth and healthier looking ...I'm gonna take cuts just in case there keepers fingers crossed


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

That's what we like to hear.

dj shorts bluberry can be a monster yielder...however its famous for herms so wotch it!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 14, 2014)

sloooooow in ere tonite


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

dj shorts gear has been hermi prone for yrs now, i personally dont think the blueberry muffin pheno or real blueberry is still even alive nowdays i know people who talk of blueberry like fucking god weed but they are talking 10-15yr ago, me personally i dont think ive ever tasted ''real'' blueberry and have grown a couple of blueberry strains both from seed n clones i was gifted,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dj shorts gear has been hermi prone for yrs now, i personally dont think the blueberry muffin pheno or real blueberry is still even alive nowdays i know people who talk of blueberry like fucking god weed but they are talking 10-15yr ago, me personally i dont think ive ever tasted ''real'' blueberry and have grown a couple of blueberry strains both from seed n clones i was gifted,


Ive had the tastiest blueberry ive ever tried including the dam from a paki mate who brought a kilo up from bradford 2-3 years ago, the stuff was some of the fruitiest smelling/tasting weed ive ever smoked, never found anything close to that quality with blueberry in it since,


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

how long ago was that tho gboy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how long ago was that tho gboy?


Think it was 2010 or 2011 so just a cpl years ago


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Aye there the ones I won from a cannabis club I'll watch out for balls and nannas cheers for the heads up...both are suppose to be good yielders so we'll see in a while what thet sayin....blueberry is a funny one ain't it there's a ton of confusion between blues and cheese around here tbh folk just tell ya what they want don't they lol think I may of had it once but hey ya never know do ya had some lovely grapefruit once tasted like red grapefruit strait up fruity and tangy that was from slough ways


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Think it was 2010 or 2011 so just a cpl years ago


i read of good sat old proper phenos of blueberry but personally never tasted one, and the blueberry ive grown was nowt amazing both seed n a clone that was spose to be old blueberry, blueberry for me has always been a let down, but like i say i know old smokers who rave about the stuff.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

My m8 just sent me a pic of his 6 week old plants in a poly, wtf ? They look like autumn maple ! Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> My m8 just sent me a pic of his 6 week old plants in a poly, wtf ? They look like autumn maple ! Lol


Thsts looks wicked m8, what strains that he's got growing?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 14, 2014)

Aye it does look like a Japanese maple don't it lol I like them trees in want one for me garden...son it 6 week old from seed this year no wonder its purpley red lol....looks sweet tho man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

WAIT! thers a like button./?

well if and when i find it dont expect any likes of me ya set of mongrel CUNTS"


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 14, 2014)

What you guys make of this, Ive run this set up for 2 years now and it's got hot in summer but never any major problems like. Now I've got bedroom door open bringing in a real draft, 2 windows in the room open aswell. It's so cold that I'm under the blanket and I've had plenty grows where I'd just sleep on top. Still my temp probe is telling me my tents 82. I even fucking went and stood in the tent and didnt feel as hot as I've had it before. Plants aren't looking stressed but after such a bad crop last time I wanna get it bang on. Do I change the bat of the temp read? Buy a new one? Or go but whole new fan and filter when I'm sure it's not that hot but if it is then will need new.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

Wtf, only just been able to get on !, waiting on reply to what that was, it's one of 6 beans off the tude I gave him.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What you guys make of this, Ive run this set up for 2 years now and it's got hot in summer but never any major problems like. Now I've got bedroom door open bringing in a real draft, 2 windows in the room open aswell. It's so cold that I'm under the blanket and I've had plenty grows where I'd just sleep on top. Still my temp probe is telling me my tents 82. I even fucking went and stood in the tent and didnt feel as hot as I've had it before. Plants aren't looking stressed but after such a bad crop last time I wanna get it bang on. Do I change the bat of the temp read? Buy a new one? Or go but whole new fan and filter when I'm sure it's not that hot but if it is then will need new.



batteries or a second thermometer, shit download a app, im sure tehr is one,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

Rag week in our house, talk about avin to walk on egg shells, she either ignores me, or bites me fucking sweed off.hoora for cookies !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

I wanna be a "like" whore , just like Relax.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Rag week in our house, talk about avin to walk on egg shells, she either ignores me, or bites me fucking sweed off.hoora for cookies !


Ah man our women are on the same cycle mines back from holidays in a mood about the place..nothing worse than a woman on her period unless it's a German woman on her period.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I wanna be a "like" whore , just like Relax.


You have to groan aloud at home when you click the button that's how you know youre onto something special


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

its a load of old bollaxs aint the blob its the bird, im game for a touch of bloodsports now n then lol and theres plenty of birds who are game too, its just a fucking excuse to act a cunt for the wk..........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Mines game but not if the bed is just made.


rambo22 said:


> its a load of old bollaxs aint the blob its the bird, im game for a touch of bloodsports now n then lol and theres plenty of birds who are game too, its just a fucking excuse to act a cunt for the wk..........


Like my dear mammy always say "bitches be crazy"


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its a load of old bollaxs aint the blob its the bird, im game for a touch of bloodsports now n then lol and theres plenty of birds who are game too, its just a fucking excuse to act a cunt for the wk..........


Now I can do wee, & I can do poo, but fuck that when the Russians are in ! I can't touch it for a good week or so.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel dirty with all this liking


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Now I can do wee, & I can do poo, but fuck that when the Russians are in ! I can't touch it for a good week or so.


fucking el baz that suprise's me mate that bloody, metalic smell n taste lmao just gets me juice's flowing now n then lol

and if you like another post ya wind up fucker im gonna ethug ya lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

before and after, so not 100% gone but point is, its fukall now, not gammy like before








NO WAA'M SAYIN!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

FUK ME THAT GAMMY PICS RATHER BIG,, my bad lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

[QUOTEkbazoomer, post: 10409568, member: 73359"]I feel dirty with all this liking[/QUOTE]
Feels good doesn't it...


IC3M4L3 said:


> before and after, so not 100% gone but point is, its fukall now, not gammy like before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy butt knuckles that's fucking repugnant! That kinda shit can't be unseen. You're lucky ur so tall n.didn't have to smell that fucker..fuuuck me its kinda impressive just how bad it got b4 you did something lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> [QUOTEkbazoomer, post: 10409568, member: 73359"]I feel dirty with all this liking


Feels good doesn't it...

Holy butt knuckles that's fucking repugnant! That kinda shit can't be unseen. You're lucky ur so tall n.didn't have to smell that fucker..fuuuck me its kinda impressive just how bad it got b4 you did something lol[/QUOTE]

lol it got that big wen sumthing WAS being done, only when i fucked of the nhs and nurses and docs did it start to get better. u can see tehrs huuuuuge diffrence, i had sum real bd pics wen it was infected n shit, but lost em


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye nice tent fulls mainey all at different stages your gonna be a busy boy...are u UK then?
> 
> Just cracked a red stripe fuck it I'm a thirsty boy today...few tinnys few joints....happy as Larry lol ill be pissed soon 1 sniff of the barmaids apron and I'm fucked


Hahah yeh im a Uk Don Bro. Thanks. Yeh its going to be a busy long fruitful summer 
**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

So These are The Other 2 Tents, The Ones In flower, Im Loving How They Are Coming up. The girls without the scrog net round which got put few days ago cuz the damnesia grew like fuck they got a nasty stretch so had to be bent down friday would be week 4 for them the tent without is now day 11 and will be 2weeks in flower on friday. Tent 2 is coming along faster in development than the scrog tent but all in all they looking good. What do you guys think?

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, em defo Google it...it's the info thats stored when a pics taken...for example your location
> .. Definitely look it up n never post a pic unless all your info is cleaned off the pics. Most the programs to clean the files are free so look up something like "top 5 best exif data scrubbers" or "best metadata cleaners for free" "however to clean exif" "how to delete data from pictures" you get the idea? Haha youtubes a life saver btw



Cheers bud this helped. Iv got location setting turned off on my phone and I have my gps off too at all times. I checked the properties and my location isnt shown so they can suck on it. Fortunateky iv kept n had nybsettings like so since getting phone I hate wen im tracked by pics fb n stuff etc so I naturally go looking to ave em all off. Ill get an app to wipe though fukky for added measures not thats it woukd be needed at thus point but like insaid im paronas fuck now thats in my head I gotta be rid of all data in pics I taake lol.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

Please check out my missing journal I think ill just continue on it rather than start afresh because I cant get on to my created topic and havent been able to since the RIU update. Take a look and leave comments please and advice as the grow goes on. I am 2weeks behind in updating them. 3 weeks even because since first update n posts I haven't done nothing else I wasnt able when I wanted cuz of updates and iv been a little on the busy side since but later today ill be home again and ill have it updated. I havent been there since friday so their going to be massive since I last see em. Theres obviously a vast difference from day kne of transplant to what you guys are going to see. Im excited as fuck about these girls. Take a look cmon. 
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/818764/

#We do this for the love of it, The Uk Farmers Are on A Different League

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

a UK don>? think we only got 1 don here pal, as much of wanker he is.

wer u at then? north south?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 15, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> hahahaha
> 
> #We do this for the love of it, The Uk Farmers Are on A Different League
> 
> **Mainey**


hahahahahahaha .....wait....hahahahahaha

the love.....ahahahaaha don't make me laugh.....u wont find love ere son.

stop begging bruv, if your diary was any good we would know about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Feels good doesn't it...
> 
> Holy butt knuckles that's fucking repugnant! That kinda shit can't be unseen. You're lucky ur so tall n.didn't have to smell that fucker..fuuuck me its kinda impressive just how bad it got b4 you did something lol


lol it got that big wen sumthing WAS being done, only when i fucked of the nhs and nurses and docs did it start to get better. u can see tehrs huuuuuge diffrence, i had sum real bd pics wen it was infected n shit, but lost em[/QUOTE]
Ah I was only messing, it's looking really good now bud.I know where you're coming from...i had an ingrown toe nail for years..lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2014)

aw bless ya manky cotton socks. didn't need to see ya friggin foot at this time of the morning man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Aye I'm glad I wasn't eating me brekkie when I saw that burrgghh....got 1200 watt running now tempos 28.3 degrees on yer knees yes please


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 15, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> So . What do you guys think?
> 
> **Mainey**


are you in dirt???

there was no need to use trellis netting in tent one, its not a scrog (scrog is a proper technique)...most use the method of netting to support large main colas, not a prob for you as half the plants haven't even hit the net.

you haven't lollipopped meaning you will have loads and loads of shitty popcorn buds on em all....

also you haven't thinned em out leading to reduced air flow thru the canopy = sweaty bitches. 

i think it just looks like a tent with plants in it....no techniques above the basic basic gardening skills are being used. It will be intresting to see your yield mate.....

anyways u asked. I told ya!

u lot gone soft??


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I'm glad I wasn't eating me brekkie when I saw that burrgghh....got 1200 watt running now tempos 28.3 degrees on yer knees yes please


don!!! 6" extraction or bigger??


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 15, 2014)

ice foots looking sweet as mate!! Noice one bruva


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Lemon kini said:


> don!!! 6" extraction or bigger??


Yeh man 6" mate i got one of those hygrometers with another sensor on it so dangled that in there instead and got the main meter out the room and temps are bang on lol so fuck it its staying there if its tell in me what I want to hear


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

i put it up last night, shit i cant win,,, pestering me to put the pics up and when i do u moan! just watching sum rough anal while eating me rice cripsies,


lifes goooooood lmso


28.3 shawney? wait for the summer ul be fucked,!!u need a min and max thermometer so u know if its spiking,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I'm glad I wasn't eating me brekkie when I saw that burrgghh....got 1200 watt running now tempos 28.3 degrees on yer knees yes please


Wait till the summer kicks in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

LOL, just got a trophy "seriously likable" I've gotten over 100 likes for a comment or some crap...yesssss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't be jealous boys lol just cuz my shits sweet lol Nah I'll have to upgrade to an 8" soon tho another month or so but theyll be on 12/12 soon all thrurthe night so tempos shouldn't ever get over 30-31 or something if it gets hotter than that I will upgrade if not fuck it...its a lot hitter than that in some countries and their weed grows shaaand


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah but they have basements n air conditioning we have fans lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll get the Mrs to stand there blowing cold air on it hahaha Yeh if I go over 32° I'll get a new fan otherwise I'll just leave it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

LOL, picture her standing there waving a magazine up n down trying to cool it down haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol Yeh or the hair dryer on cool lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

...that just sounds ridiculous séan lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Haha Yeh I'll leave her with a nice hardback beano thatll do the trick lol....right just going for a full English I'm fookin starved man


----------



## johnbondovnbmd (Apr 15, 2014)

upload your best bud shot;s


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice foots looking sweet as mate!! Noice one bruva


 no, it doesn't, its a venous ulcer by the looks and its still fuked, buy a silver buffalo coin or any other pure silver coin and tape it over the ulcer and it will not get infected...ole cowboy remedy lol dunno if it works lol, usually caused by diabetes or less commonly a fuked up venous malformation above the site.....am I close?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nice "leg o scab" for Easter !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you tried walking it off? Works a treat when I get a cramp...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nice "leg o scab" for Easter !


Nah its probably a easter tradition..all sitting around the scab taking one rip each at it n whoever rips off the biggest bit has to eat all the scab...classic easter


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nice "leg o scab" for Easter !


----------



## johnbondovnbmd (Apr 15, 2014)

no1 guna post a bud shot


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2014)

johnbondovnbmd said:


> no1 guna post a bud shot


 what u got to show us jb?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Just nailed that brekkie feel like a new man now i tell ye...just wish I was sat at home in this sunshine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

bad blood flow in the return vein (bllod from foot up leg) and u can see its VERY VERY nrly gone, slightly obvious by the before and after pics

diabetes aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

johnbondovnbmd said:


> no1 guna post a bud shot


There ya go there's my best bud shot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow she's a frosty one séan.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol aye she's drippin ain't she prolapse propa bud shot that....who's goin Hyde park on Sunday???


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2014)

I wanna go hyde park


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Same as mate I'm gaggin to go man just gonna be a pain getting there seen some coaches but closest to me is Birmingham! It would be good tho over 10,000 people blazing weed sound like the place to be man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

fuk hyde park im glad to get away i aint going bak to leeds no matter what the fuks going on, im outa ther, i done my time hahaha

fcking wikid day tho!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Lmao Hyde parks in the centre of London ya mad head hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Been sat in the van since me brekkie lol getting paid to listen to tunes all day propa steady  flower time can't come soon enough man its all that's on me mind can't wait to see buds growing man its been far far too long


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

HAHA IM THER WITH THE purp mate about 10 days in and got sum bigass buds cummin, nowive started em on boost, dint have none for first week and compared to the otehr grow thats going xo and livers id say mine are behind, how long is this purple thing? 9-10 weeker?

and duh ofc HP is in london, wondered howlong it would take,,,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Aye I canna wait man I'm gaggin for it can't wait to see a tent full of stinky pinky man I'll be giddy as fuck lol...thinkngaz said she's a 10 weeker not sure tho bet its getting beastier by the day ain't she.....exo mothers a beast as well shit she needs flipping fast or I'm gonna have a 6 footer on me hands haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I canna wait man I'm gaggin for it can't wait to see a tent full of stinky pinky man I'll be giddy as fuck lol...thinkngaz said she's a 10 weeker not sure tho bet its getting beastier by the day ain't she.....exo mothers a beast as well shit she needs flipping fast or I'm gonna have a 6 footer on me hands haha


well the exo and livers all have smal balls on them u know the hairy ones, but the purp is still at the crown shaped things going up BUT ther massive and thers fucking loads of em.
i have no bottom bud and no shitty pop corn, and ive sussed how to stop that early stretch, just lollipop then about 5 days into flower do it again (leave sum after first lollipop) triedon 3 diffrent plants and worked so thats good, anyways yeh the purp has no lower shit thers like a 6" gap between top of coco and the first branch, 7 mains i got, should be nice,

and she all on her won under that 600 dual spec SHPS, had sum light bleeching tho on one leaf, fucking need to buy a hood or tube,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Had to read that twice lol thought u meant male balls lol aye that's it then flowers kicking in....Ayr in always lollipop right as I flip and then again 1-2 weeks after gives ya lovely big colas and golf ball buds fuck popcorn only good for making hash with...bit a light bleaching aye as long as your buds are alright i wouldn't worry too much mate...threw a couple of shit cuts last night they weren't doing owt so binned em fuck having them taking up valuable light I'm all there with me numbers now just waiting for em to fill out seems like its taking forever and I haven't even flipped yet lol gonna be a long wait this one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

yeh haha, the ones of your are doing orite too the ghoji and dog are hardey bastards already new growth, tad bit of stretch tho, got rid of them yellow leaves from been posted and all good, the exo and livers are recoving very very fucking slowley, taking piss, normally id bin em but they got another 6 weeks uner the 600 mh to sort out, they should do,

so il be flowering them of you in 3 weeks, then the exo and livers 3 weeks afte rthat,


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a UK don>? think we only got 1 don here pal, as much of wanker he is.
> 
> wer u at then? north south?


Lol I hear that.
Im in the South 

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

Lucky fuckers...seriously envious! Gonna go perp myself once we move when I first started/planned to grow I originally intended to grow one plant in a closet...then it went to 2 plants then 3 under a 400w then I grace the English thread with my excellence n bam I wanna go perp lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> are you in dirt???
> 
> there was no need to use trellis netting in tent one, its not a scrog (scrog is a proper technique)...most use the method of netting to support large main colas, not a prob for you as half the plants haven't even hit the net.
> 
> ...


Im not taking charge of the tents in London I jus go n make sure alls Ok whilst there. My home grow is a full scrog grow unlike wat u see in that tent. That netting was put up few days ago to force plants down n give supportt that stretched too much. So in other words its as you said jus a normal grow not scrog grow its support ourpose only. Lol thats a pathetic attemp if its for scrog iv never mentooned it being a scrog grow n have you seen the size of the square looool id never do such a thing.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lucky fuckers...seriously envious! Gonna go perp myself once we move when I first started/planned to grow I originally intended to grow one plant in a closet...then it went to 2 plants then 3 under a 400w then I grace the English thread with my excellence n bam I wanna go perp lol


lol yeh perp is the way to go, perfect scenario would be 2 flower tents and a veg BUT u can get away with a small veg tent and a bigger flower im using a 60x60x180 for veg and o.65x1.8x1.8 for flower got 600 mh in veg and 6 and 250 red spec in flower, never more than 9 plants pull every 3 weeks, at the worst u can go 12-12 from seed to keep it going smoothly

and mainy,l wat u growing then?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hahahahahahaha .....wait....hahahahahaha
> 
> the love.....ahahahaaha don't make me laugh.....u wont find love ere son.
> 
> stop begging bruv, if your diary was any good we would know about it.



I love my girls as most would say the same is my point. So not begging bud  Think u need smoke one n clear ur mind  

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

My grow here with me are revegged freeze cheese 89 ill have pics later. Jus got back frm london n their off. Couple hrs till on time as their in veg so not long.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm planning on keeping my dr90 3x3 for veg with a 400w mh n get a 4X4 for flowering with a 600w..I'd love bigger as we all would but fuck it once I never go dry I'm happy.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2014)

orite Mainey, what brings you here mate, gotta feelin I mite know u....were u talkin about an exo cut recently with a fella?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite Mainey, what brings you here mate, gotta feelin I mite know u....were u talkin about an exo cut recently with a fella?


An exo cut?? Nah not even.
Thought thus be the better forum n journal site so im here n Uk so this rooms good for me to share and learn from others in same land lol.

Yeh I Only Like 2.4*1.2*2.4 sizes or larger but not gone bigger yet till space is avail. Atm im using 1 240 to veg and when they get bigg to ideal level or say week 6veg ill staty using second 240 tent. Im gonna be using 120 to veg some 3 white thunders seeds and 3 bubba kush 1 pineapple sativa and 1 burmese kush seeds. Ill pop em at week 7 of my current grow so in 4 weeks so by week 10 wen I flip to flower if I make it to 10 they should be 3 weeks old n have 2 more weeks of veg then flipped so 2 weeks after my current girls I have them dropping. Ill be getting another 240 to have them in and the cycle continues. Good idea or too much an hassle ma boy thinks im nuts aiming for a 10week veg but hes never vegged more than 4weeks so not really interested in considering not vegging longer. I reckon ill flower by week 8 but we shall see, the aim is 10
**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

Im vegging with 600w mh both sides of tent so 1200w per tent ill b using 25l pots for the seedlings when I do crack em.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

Im using 40l pots for current grow n I want them roots crazyyy so hence the long veg

**Mainey**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> HAHA IM THER WITH THE purp mate about 10 days in and got sum bigass buds cummin, nowive started em on boost, dint have none for first week and compared to the otehr grow thats going xo and livers id say mine are behind, how long is this purple thing? 9-10 weeker?
> 
> and duh ofc HP is in london, wondered howlong it would take,,,


The purps is a 10-11 weeker mate, I chopped one at 8 weeks tho with my exo and was still a real nice strong smoke just yhe buds were a little airy, the 2nd one I chopped at 10 weeks was much dencer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well the bbq is over Time to sit out in the garden and enjoy the sun with a few beers and a smoke,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

yeh i was thinking run it 10, she seems a slow starter, infact wtf am i talking ere wen wer talking over ther? ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Ahhh just chilling in the shed with a nice joint and a brew no beer tonight, shit getting out of bed was hard...sound ice glad them.plants survived the trip them cuts growing any? Hopefully the test of me clones have rooted now just want the fuckin things out the way now and focus on other shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh just chilling in the shed with a nice joint and a brew no beer tonight, shit getting out of bed was hard...sound ice glad them.plants survived the trip them cuts growing any? Hopefully the test of me clones have rooted now just want the fuckin things out the way now and focus on other shit


yeh no shit. and err yeh ther growing, few new branches, u know the score! its me blad!

ahaha shed yeh, i need to get lekki wired to mine,,,, so u home for weekend then cuntface?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Aye I am shit lips got a long weekend aint I man....haha what do ya mean its me blad them exo pics the other day looked pretty hard done to lol I tell ya what mine are eating shit loads of N especially the mum its unreal man piss take even lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2014)

Starting there 3rd week, bit bondage today today

4 dippy ellsy 2 snow bud 
 

2 snow bud 4 caramel


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Starting there 3rd week, bit bondage today today
> 
> 4 dippy ellsy 2 snow bud
> View attachment 3129157
> ...


Looking nice and healthy there budolskie, hope u get something nice with ur dippy every seed ive popped for that strain has been male so far, im 7 for 7 male lol, surely my last 3 seeds have to be girls.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Looking nice and healthy there budolskie, hope u get something nice with ur dippy every seed ive popped for that strain has been male so far, im 7 for 7 male lol, surely my last 3 seeds have to be girls.


if u run them again your a mong! 7 for 7 and ur seriouslythinking of putting money into them again? shit i wouldnt even bother, maybe stik on in veg alongside to sex or in flower and 12-12 them but othe rthan that, u SHOULD have learned your lesson


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if u run them again your a mong! 7 for 7 and ur seriouslythinking of putting money into them again? shit i wouldnt even bother, maybe stik on in veg alongside to sex or in flower and 12-12 them but othe rthan that, u SHOULD have learned your lesson


No I aint buying anymore I have 3 left from the original 20 seeds I bought, ive grown 7 and gave 10 away got 3 left yhat im gonna stick in my flower tent 12,12 from seed when im set up again, ive learnt my lesson with regs lol from now on its fems or clones for me


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2014)

This is a selfed dippy I have tested the mother and she has pistils


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's a pic it's been on 12 hours for nearly 3 weeks but just under 2 250w blue cfl, was just a test to make sure it was a she


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Here's a pic it's been on 12 hours for nearly 3 weeks but just under 2 250w blue cfl, was just a test to make sure it was a she
> View attachment 3129168


yeh il have a couple of them,,,,
looking again, u got bugs man>? looks like ya leafs been eaten, thrips? look like mine

and gaz yeh mate i would lol u had nothing but bad bad experiances, id have messaged the man tbh and said wtf but remebr ther only suovineers haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2014)

They don't seen to.be flowering under the cfls like just shown sex so I probs end up stripping it for cuts and I have a dog there aswell


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got a new tent delivered today, paid 14 quid for 1-3 day delivery and it comes a week later so I mailed the fuckers and complained, told them I'd find another store that wanted my money lol. 
Got a lengthy apology and an offer of a 250ml bottle of boost worth 17 quid or my money back, took the money cos 250ml ain't no use to me!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> They don't seen to.be flowering under the cfls like just shown sex so I probs end up stripping it for cuts and I have a dog there aswell


i have a dog in too, keep a eye ther hernie prone, dutch master reverse is menna be key in DOG, but the dippy i wouldnt mind a stab at, tbh i wouldnt mind any of BB gentics but the fact is its too hit and miss like bgtime

hydro u cunt id have bought that boost, lol saves me ordering sum, still undecided on cana boost or topmaxx and they said canna coz obviously cash is 17 qwid and canna would belike 13 then they mark it up
U KNOW THEYL HAVE BEEN SHIT ITS A PADDY CUNT WILL BLOW US UP
nad and thanx for replying tome email U CUNT"


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 15, 2014)

The mail with the pics ic3?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 15, 2014)

It was canna boost accelerator they offered me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

I grew out the dog n had no herm issues but still had the reverse on hand...2 big of a risk...you lads are gonna lover her a real pungent slut


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

must be nice just growing for different flavours n phenos n whatnot, but unfortunatly some of us just need to earn and theres nothing like noing exactly how your strain will grow n taste or that it can still be chopped if needed well early and still be sellable, hence why many stick to the co's no they aint the greatest there is but they fucking reliable, dutch master??? whats that, sorry never needed it lol i no its a hermi reverse but if ya needing that on hand and wanting to earn then the two dont mix....

dog when growed right is very nice gear especially the newer phenos, i dunno how old the strain is now but ive smoked it before bb officially created n before she was on sale, the more recent dog i had was deffo the best, although i did like that burnt rubber pheno a while back was just something different.

bluepit is where its at imo, that piss's all over the dog if ya into the bb, never tasted the dippy tho.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2014)

Bluepit was yesterday..  Fireballs is the new shizz!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

well seeing as most of em still aint stable after yrs i dont think it was yday lmao

lovely weed no doubt i carnt say nowt else but its gotta be grown right and you gotta hit a nice pheno, fuck all that give me a clone of something that people have grown for near 30yrs and the whole or at least regions of the country know well and rate so it sells quick....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Aye blue pit is pretty nice and a nice stone as well ive tried 4 phenos of that and all were bang on ....but Yeh the c/o's sell and folk always want em


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

u could offer up 80-90% of the uk ''cheese'' wheather thats pyscho or exo or triple og kush bush me nush or whatever and the said 80-90% will take the ''cheese'' all day long


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

but its a fucking old boring argument, we all grow for different reasons and different strokes for different folks n all that jazz.......

night night.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Aye all day mate that's all mostfolk want round here apart from the odd few its cheese cheese cheese lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> must be nice just growing for different flavours n phenos n whatnot, but unfortunatly some of us just need to earn and theres nothing like noing exactly how your strain will grow n taste or that it can still be chopped if needed well early and still be sellable, hence why many stick to the co's no they aint the greatest there is but they fucking reliable, dutch master??? whats that, sorry never needed it lol i no its a hermi reverse but if ya needing that on hand and wanting to earn then the two dont mix....
> 
> dog when growed right is very nice gear especially the newer phenos, i dunno how old the strain is now but ive smoked it before bb officially created n before she was on sale, the more recent dog i had was deffo the best, although i did like that burnt rubber pheno a while back was just something different.
> 
> bluepit is where its at imo, that piss's all over the dog if ya into the bb, never tasted the dippy tho.


Yeah that bluepit u had was the shit m8, even the bluepit I got from grey area in the dam which is bb's main coffeeshop was nothing in comparison, its up there with my top 5 smokes of all time. Taste, smell and stone all hit the mark


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 15, 2014)

was talking to yorkie and he said that best to have the dutch master reverse, hes run dog a fe times so il take the advice given on this one,

and hyde park is in fucking leeds whoever aid it wasemt!!!!! u mongs.

and everything weedise round wer i am now is cheese cross lol the cross is invariably a diffrent strain,


and rambo u have actually never had any of my smoke? weird that, we will remedy it later on in yr.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah that bluepit u had was the shit m8, even the bluepit I got from grey area in the dam which is bb's main coffeeshop was nothing in comparison, its up there with my top 5 smokes of all time. Taste, smell and stone all hit the mark


u had some of that pit too didnt ya, i forgot was the fucking nuts mate imo the person who grew and cured that 8wks hit the spot, cause i really rated that batch but i have smoked different batch's of it and not near as good, but that one we are posting about was fucking lovely gboy was it not? lol

hats of to to said grower, if ya lurking mate get in touch i got something for you.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol Yeh was me who said Hyde park aint in Leeds didnt know Leeds had any parks lol...nah the one in was referring to is the big fucker in London its 420 on Sunday ain't it its gonna be a big one as well nob stain


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

i feel a baz creeping up the posts lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u could offer up 80-90% of the uk ''cheese'' wheather thats pyscho or exo or triple og kush bush me nush or whatever and the said 80-90% will take the ''cheese'' all day long


I'm on my 3rd run of the 3 co's you put me on to m8, & I can now see every point you're making ,& I have to agree with you. I put 2 or 3 diff strains around the outside & alls good in the world. Did I thank you for puting me on to em Bert ?, ta very much anyways.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i feel a baz creeping up the posts lolol


Lol, I'm on my nightly "like whoring" mission .


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i have a dog in too, keep a eye ther hernie prone, dutch master reverse is menna be key in DOG, but the dippy i wouldnt mind a stab at, tbh i wouldnt mind any of BB gentics but the fact is its too hit and miss like bgtime
> 
> hydro u cunt id have bought that boost, lol saves me ordering sum, still undecided on cana boost or topmaxx and they said canna coz obviously cash is 17 qwid and canna would belike 13 then they mark it up
> U KNOW THEYL HAVE BEEN SHIT ITS A PADDY CUNT WILL BLOW US UP
> nad and thanx for replying tome email U CUNT"


Been digging about looking for some info on the boost ic3 & I know most grow with it well some of the older people did not sure what your running now lads 1 or 2 running bio I know that . Anyway found a few comparisons threads where the boost dosent do a recognisable difference in yeild . It is an expensive nutrient .


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

I meant Bert ! Heyyyyyyy, it's Bert everybody , great to see BERT hear tonight , sorry Bert , I'm a cunt on occasions .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I meant Bert ! Heyyyyyyy, it's Bert everybody , great to see BERT hear tonight , sorry Bert , I'm a cunt on occasions .


LMFAO you're a legend Baz lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I meant Bert ! Heyyyyyyy, it's Bert everybody , great to see BERT hear tonight , sorry Bert , I'm a cunt on occasions .


lmao was just waiting for ya reply mate, mines gone, just edit yours please, carnt be one rule for one and another for the other ive kicked off at people before getting too free with names on a public forum, and i would hate to open a can of internet forum whooparse on ya lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

Any news on my BMF ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay likes all around ppl LIKE ORGY


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

im staying up for another drink just to find out what BMF is? i do hope it aint some code name for some funky sex shit your into baz lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

relax has had another ''like'' relapse it seems lmao with gods help we will conquer this terrible addiction lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

Fixed m8, I've seen you're can of wupass , & it's not pretty sight !, please don't open it on me m8 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2014)

....secretly it's that very reason you're staying.up...kinky fucker you rambo...we all know they call you rambo cuz you like it take it without lube...lol what the fuck am I at lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

rambo = sambo

but saying that relax i am a kinky fucker and it feels so much better minus the lube, giving not taking that is lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

fuck whats become of me!!!! i just been awarded the likeable trophy nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lolol

i really gotta go bed lads gotta be up early n im fucking steaming not a good combo.

night.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2014)

Night Bert, I'm hoping my BMF is going to turn out what Z suggested, "Bugger My Foal"


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Starting there 3rd week, bit bondage today today
> 
> 4 dippy ellsy 2 snow bud
> View attachment 3129157
> ...


Is that 3 weeks from seed right not clones?? 
They dont look bad though, good work

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Starting there 3rd week, bit bondage today today
> 
> 4 dippy ellsy 2 snow bud
> View attachment 3129157
> ...


Ahh no worries jus saw rest of posts, my questions answered lol

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

Week 3 Veg, Day 23 Veg of Reveghed Freeze Cheese 89 Clones transplanted from 3inch pots. The 13.5L pots in the middle are 2 Roadrunner Autos 3weeks from Seed Under Mh Will Put Under 600w Hps On Week 4

**Mainey**


----------



## budolskie (Apr 15, 2014)

Wake n bake, yeah from clones about 10 days in clones then a week under the cfls


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Wake n bake, yeah from clones about 10 days in clones then a week under the cfls


Not bad. for7 days veg after transplant. How long u keeping under cfl.

**Mainey**


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

they been under 2 400mh for just going on 16 days then the 10 days in cloner and week under cfls, i have been training them for a few heads each and small bushes... there a little journal in my sig from when i started il get sum decent pics today as its watering day and they all be out for a good check and drink over the bog


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics sounds like my type of grow, More heads the better.

My grow is gone be a scrog grow im just procrastinating on when to put scrog net up and height before training them through the squares. Iv got many heads already I want more and have 7more weeks of veg to go so not in a hurry im banking in a little more height before scrog is up and seperaye girls n have 4 in each tent, the auto's ill be using 1.2m tent for them as space will not be avail when scrogging begins n its follish to keep em ther whikst scrogging. Plus the next batch will be germinated and vegging as they flower to a finish.

**Mainey**


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

thats what iv been doing my little 3x3 cubaord for clones and vegging and was in a 4x4 for flower but just set a 8x4 for this run and purchased another light, 

the dog and the dippy was mainly a test to make sure the dippy was a she and the dog doesnt carry the male trates as its a 3rd gen cut and bb recon they lose the male parts when cloned.. just so i no how to go on with dog seeds again if they turn out fine as i have tried a few bb strains and find i like them better then other strains


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats sweet right there. How long you going to veg for. Iv never tried the strain but what u got there seems good n trial n error is best always so good test bud. 

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

that's a lot of posts for me to scroll thru Mainey


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

Baz I do hope its not the return of the Zulus your way lol, bmf im thinking black motherfuker...... mebbe they've come to live in the shed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

it's from highlanders cave, it's boom muther fucker.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

shit only got one like from relax, my alerts box is usually stuffed full of Gods fukin face, catholics, fuk even gotta feel guilty on a weed forum, not liking the avvy its freakin me out makin me feel repentfull or whatever every morning so please change the avvy or stop liking lmfao, your god can suck my dik


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

I do love a good like from Baz tho


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's a lot of posts for me to scroll thru Mainey


Hmm only the ones with pics r relevant. Others r replies n quotes of/to others.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's from highlanders cave, it's boom muther fucker.


 sounds good .....


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Just had them out and water, hopefully end this month just after I wana flip..

4 snow bud
 
4 dippy ellsy
 

4 caramel ice 
 


I hope to put then in 18ltr next week then veg for another week after they go in the big pots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

can't remember what's in it like but he did take some time picking his keepers to breed with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

lookin canny bud


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

If they flying like am loving the bigger run make it a bit more worth it for me


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

Y


zeddd said:


> I do love a good like from Baz tho


You're in luck Z, this week I will mainly be a "like whore" !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

has yorkie gone AWOL since his crop?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Morning lads, would a 600w cover a 5x5? The 5x5 is nearly 100 bucks cheaper than the 4x4


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads, would a 600w cover a 5x5? The 5x5 is nearly 100 bucks cheaper than the 4x4


Depends on the size pots you use up in there and how you have them distributed under the light but in all honesty thats jus squeezing them in 1 spot to catch enough lumens all around so realistically for better gains, no its too large a tent to jus use a 6 on. 2 would be adequate, positioned left middle and right middle but none dead centre in the middle there must be a 1.5m seperation from lights and the the middle of tent n that will work out more efficiently. 

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Mainey, might just stick with the 4x4 so...unless I can talk the missus into letting me have another 600w lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Mainey, might just stick with the 4x4 so...unless I can talk the missus into letting me have another 600w lol


 u should get the bigger tent and put the 100 euro towards another 600


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I'll have words with the missus when she's not bleeding out her front bottom...bitch goes on a war path for the week...Germans eh lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'll have words with the missus when she's not bleeding out her front bottom...bitch goes on a war path for the week...Germans eh lol


 ive got nothing but high regars for the germans its the women not the kraut, theyre all the same ffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

ok imagine this....we for some reason get an influx of german refugees....everything will start working properly and things wont fall apart when u use them, naturism will take off etc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Ha ha I had nothing but respect for them until I started dating one but saying that she will always be my little angel...of death


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok imagine this....we for some reason get an influx of german refugees....everything will start working properly and things wont fall apart when u use them, naturism will take off etc


Nah Germans are sound bud! Their country is going to shit as of late...they have a really really high population of Romania gypsys and with their history the Germans feel as if they have to be extra careful dealing with such situations...last time I was there my gf father was saying that some party was trying to get higher benefits for asylum seekers so they could fit in better!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

sounds familiar that...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

I remember when I first moved to England I lived next to the curry mile in Manchester n couldn't believe the ratio of English to Indian...sames happening here now with polish ppl...I'm not saying it's bad but I wish ppl had to meet a certain criteria b4 they can work/claim benefits...yay EU


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'll have words with the missus when she's not bleeding out her front bottom...bitch goes on a war path for the week...Germans eh lol


No probz bud
Zedd is right though the 100bucks saved almost is like another 2 600's u could buy maybe spend 8bucks extra for 2. But u can defo get another 6 for £52-£55 so ur still saving aboout half roughly. Let her see the maths of it. Ebay 600w hydroponic light kit gets u the deal without a doubt. Lets hope she sees the value n potential outcome outweighs her not wantin more lights which makes no difference if u have 1 or 2 if it fits in and not costing no more, and will induce bigger yield.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Easier said than done bud...she doesn't smoke so I'm lucky I'm allowed to grow fucking pay around 400 a month with just a 600w!!!


Unrelated note what kinda tax u lads pay on say cigs n crap? We pay 23% tax here on most things


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Just had them out and water, hopefully end this month just after I wana flip..
> 
> 4 snow bud
> View attachment 3129848
> ...


haha long time no speak mate......hows jodamon??...

your mainlings getting better and better man ....

you'll like the caramel ice....you should notice there citrus smell there now.....its basically cali orange bud.....
you'll see buds covered in orange pistils and a orange smell and taste!!!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Easier said than done bud...she doesn't smoke so I'm lucky I'm allowed to grow fucking pay around 400 a month with just a 600w!!!
> 
> 
> Unrelated note what kinda tax u lads pay on say cigs n crap? We pay 23% tax here on most things


I dont smoke cigs only use for chip in my spliffs dont know about tax but I buy 1 amber leaf £4.15 or pall mall £2.99 n it lasts me a week. This month I quit smoking so not spent a dime. Ill b starting again next month. Started gym again so wanted boost so sacrificed my beloved bud. 

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Easier said than done bud...she doesn't smoke so I'm lucky I'm allowed to grow fucking pay around 400 a month with just a 600w!!!
> 
> 
> Unrelated note what kinda tax u lads pay on say cigs n crap? We pay 23% tax here on most things


400 a month on just a 600 is sky high. Atm im on £5 a day on 3lights with 2 on 18hrs a day. Sometimes cheaper about 3.50-4 50 on weekendz. Im on the metre I dont do quarterly. 

What are you guys spending on yours a day or month and how many lights?

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been off the cigs for 2 yes now bud...get a vaporizer...we pay about 5.30 ish for Amberley n like 960 for 20 packs of cigs...hey! I workout 6 days a week bud no need to stopsmoking just use it as a reward...for example I only smoke after my workout.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

The 3 Tents in london are pulling £8-£12 a day varies but thats with 6*600w hps

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah it still works out cheaper cuz here it's 50 euro for 2.5 to 3gram deals!!!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've been off the cigs for 2 yes now bud...get a vaporizer...we pay about 5.30 ish for Amberley n like 960 for 20 packs of cigs...hey! I workout 6 days a week bud no need to stopsmoking just use it as a reward...for example I only smoke after my workout.


Iv been off gym about 3yrs started end of last month. Im not quitting for good I jus wanted headstart soon as month is done im back to the old lady flying to the moon n travelling to the astral lands.
Ur making me jeal but I got 15 days left n im in 5days a week.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it still works out cheaper cuz here it's 50 euro for 2.5 to 3gram deals!!!


Thats a sweet deal.

I promised myself never to buy no bud again when the 1st flowering tent drops till I stop growing. That means big yields n plenty persy for me. 
3oz a month should do it.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Mate i use to hate all forms of exercise but now I genuinely owe everything to working.out I'd compare the buzz to drugs... You know Arnold swartzaniger was a proper stoner! cuz of all the calories in booze n how it lowers ur testosterone he chose pot lol its legal in cali thanks to him!!!



Before the budget I was paying about 17c per kwh now it's gone up by like 2.2% But now that I've chopped imma get the meter read again n change company after...pricy cunts


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Areet lemon, ii hardly spk to j but see him still about and iv had the caramel before this was a few cuts from the last pip of her I had and still got a little one going for more cuts if needs be


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

I was watching something about him n his farm. Beautiful wish I had link but the guys a star for what he done for the bud n fellow stoners.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

Defo get your meter checked cuz by the sounds of it even without a 600w in your crib you'd be paying ridiculous amounts ffor electric.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Areet lemon, ii hardly spk to j but see him still about and iv had the caramel before this was a few cuts from the last pip of her I had and still got a little one going for more cuts if needs be


 got piks of last cam ice grow???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2014)

Well it was 380 till I got it checked recently so I know it's right...gf thinks it's all me but she does about 20 washes a day n I'm certain that fucking Dyson vacuum cleaners chugs power.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Not since the new site iv lost all my albums, iv never looked for my 1st time main lining journal either


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 16, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Not since the new site iv lost all my albums, iv never looked for my 1st time main lining journal either


Check your posts you may find it in there. Its how I found my journal. Somehow they wiped some of our created topics from our profiles but its all still there just gotta scroll down the long lists of posts you've commented on to find it then subscribe so u ave it avail to get on to always.

Hope this helps.

**Mainey**


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok il have a check once I'm on the laptop, just my phones doing the thing at the min


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2014)

ooooooo good day today i hope had a shit day yday....damm full moons


id like to see bud if u can find link mate......


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

Il deffo look just when I go on laptop it's a bit easier to copy over and that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

wen i was on ket meter, i was paying about 4 -6 qwid a day on veg with 1 600 and thats whith household shit too,

nw i got a tent on veg with a 600 and a flower tent with a 600, glad im on qaterly. il be adding a 400 to the flower tent eventually so needs sum tubes,

32 in veg tent lights on ohhheerrr flower tents 23 lights off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Been digging about looking for some info on the boost ic3 & I know most grow with it well some of the older people did not sure what your running now lads 1 or 2 running bio I know that . Anyway found a few comparisons threads where the boost dosent do a recognisable difference in yeild . It is an expensive nutrient .



yeh i was always running with boost, switched to topmaxx for price and yeh we prolly read same forums wer boost actually dont do shit"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

BMF (Boom Mother Fucker) *C4 x CaseyBand*


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 16, 2014)

Boom mother fucker aye sounds nice....you just using normal reflectors ice? What extraction u got in yer tent? Or is it the main house thingy your using? Hottest for me so far is 31. something not too fussed as long as it dont go passed that ...fuckin Mrs won't go grow shop 4 me when I'm at wok hope the cunts open Friday I'm in desperate need man and I gotta get a load of 10 ltr squares in


----------



## budolskie (Apr 16, 2014)

here u go lemon loads shite for u to read through aswell haha
https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-time-main-lining-journal.713593/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

2.5ml base, 3ml topmaxx,1ml tormorite

week 1 flower done!
u can see the yellow leaf,fucking hotspot!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2.5ml base, 3ml topmaxx,1ml tormorite
> 
> week 1 flower done!
> u can see the yellow leaf,fucking hotspot!


 not bad mate but feed em yah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 16, 2014)

She's a beast mate...knowing you I bet that bulb was near enough sat right on top of it want it lol....looks nice tho matey should pull a decent yield off her


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> She's a beast mate...knowing you I bet that bulb was near enough sat right on top of it want it lol....looks nice tho matey should pull a decent yield off her


yeh any less than 6 il be unhappy,

inch? na 2, just tried ringing u blad, ANSWER il try again innit.


and zedd, yeh ther due a feed, bowt 5 ft tall she is with the pot, tight nodes too,
but ids gone to bed so unable to feed em now till morning, plus lights off till 11pm, theyl be reet¬


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 2.5ml base, 3ml topmaxx,1ml tormorite
> 
> week 1 flower done!
> u can see the yellow leaf,fucking hotspot!


chop off them lower branches ...all of em so your leftcwith them big 4 or 5 mains....u will yield the same as if you left them, have no popcorn and nugs that are mature all at the same time


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

fucking el dead thread or what 6 posts what in the last 6+hrs lol 

where baz n his pony? hes usually up late lol missus has had some fucking baby shower for one of her mates tonight so i done one to me mates lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey hey, ow be m8? I'm lurking in the shadows lol, Hey Ice , is that right what u put about BMF ? Or u fucking wit me ? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

I got to drive me mother to clitoris, sorry , Chatteris in cambs tommorow .pick her up tues, £200 to do it, worked out it will cost £220 in juice !, result NOT.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

Cmooooooon, reply cunts !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

Cmooooooon, reply cunts !


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I got to drive me mother to clitoris, sorry , Chatteris in cambs tommorow .pick her up tues, £200 to do it, worked out it will cost £220 in juice !, result NOT.


its ya mum baz ffs a score n ya moaning ya fucker lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

and what fucking car are u driving a hummer or something??? 220 in juice???


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

Lmao, you would think I'm a fucking saint if you knew the shit she put us threw as kids m8, eg, wouldn't buy food , only fags & clothes, was 6ft & 8st at 12 m8, like a fucking belson inm8 !, & that's one of the lesser evils. Only doing it coz her bloke died few weeks ago & felt sorry for her, me bro won't have fuck all to do with her, not spoke in 30 year !


rambo22 said:


> its ya mum baz ffs a score n ya moaning ya fucker lol


Sao


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> and what fucking car are u driving a hummer or something??? 220 in juice???


Looool 2ltr twin cam , Almera , it's 340ml each way or sommat silly


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, you would think I'm a fucking saint if you knew the shit she put us threw as kids m8, eg, wouldn't buy food , only fags & clothes, was 6ft & 8st at 12 m8, like a fucking belson inm8 !, & that's one of the lesser evils. Only doing it coz her bloke died few weeks ago & felt sorry for her, me bro won't have fuck all to do with her, not spoke in 30 year !
> 
> Sao


fair do's baz i had a great childhood mate but it didnt do me much good geezer lol lifes a cunt mate but we all adults nowdays carnt be living in the past it aint good for the mind, when i think of shit ive personally fucked up over this 32yrs it makes me sad man.....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

That's good philosophy m8, exactly why I still bother with her, it makes me a better person than her. Hate eats you up over the years, I've gained a bit of wisdom with age, if fuck all else.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fair do's baz i had a great childhood mate but it didnt do me much good geezer lol lifes a cunt mate but we all adults nowdays carnt be living in the past it aint good for the mind, when i think of shit ive personally fucked up over this 32yrs it makes me sad man.....


 theres no past, its gone, no future cos it hasn't happened, no present....a slice of time small enough to cope with the ever changing now...nah....theres only shite and how it fuks u up


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2014)

Getting abit deep there Z lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> chop off them lower branches ...all of em so your leftcwith them big 4 or 5 mains....u will yield the same as if you left them, have no popcorn and nugs that are mature all at the same time


lol u missed my pic before, thers nothing belo 7" them 7 tops ARE the mains,


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

well ya cant let tha shite get to ya......party on


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

parrrrrtaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy yes, someone give me some class A's i need some lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2014)

change subject whaddya rekon


rambo22 said:


> parrrrrtaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy yes, someone give me some class A's i need some lol


 im sending some of that vibe ur way man, I feel like im flying of my exo vino combo tonite, buzzing


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> change subject whaddya rekon
> 
> im sending some of that vibe ur way man, I feel like im flying of my exo vino combo tonite, buzzing


i thought u may have been mixing good wine (not that i know what good wine is lol) and high grade smoke lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 16, 2014)

@zeddd u get my pm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

fuk me tents have gone up in price and cooltubes gone down? fuked if i can work that logik out


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 16, 2014)

I payed 160 for a 1.5m tent, just built it today and it's a pretty good tent, get what u pay for I reckon


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I got to drive me mother to clitoris, sorry , Chatteris in cambs tommorow .pick her up tues, £200 to do it, worked out it will cost £220 in juice !, result NOT.


Fuck that for a laugh


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I payed 160 for a 1.5m tent, just built it today and it's a pretty good tent, get what u pay for I reckon


Very expensive that m8 got metal corners ? Hope to fuck for that price what's it like ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a secret jardin one, I've a budget tent I bought about 3-4 year ago and it's still in good nick, been up and down loadsa times too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's a secret jardin one, I've a budget tent I bought about 3-4 year ago and it's still in good nick, been up and down loadsa times too.



fuking paying for th enames! shit u shudda just gone and bought a big bud one, 

seen cooltubes are down
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X5"+cooltube&_nkw=5"+cooltube&_sacat=0&_from=R40

u know ther getting hammered with this weather, shit im orddering 2 next week


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking paying for th enames! shit u shudda just gone and bought a big bud one,
> 
> seen cooltubes are down
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X5" cooltube&_nkw=5" cooltube&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> ...


I couldn't give a fuck what it's called ic3, it just looked like a decent one, I don't mind spendin money on good grow gear


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I couldn't give a fuck what it's called ic3, it just looked like a decent one, I don't mind spendin money on good grow gear


thats the point, big bud is even more expxensive, lol 

and yeh i understand that matey, just IMO while its iligal just get what u need to get the job done, like no point in spending 100 qwid on a aircooled tristar hood wen u can get a cheapo one that foes exact same thing,, now if we all had licence to grow, diffrent matter.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats the point, big bud is even more expxensive, lol
> 
> and yeh i understand that matey, just IMO while its iligal just get what u need to get the job done, like no point in spending 100 qwid on a aircooled tristar hood wen u can get a cheapo one that foes exact same thing,, now if we all had licence to grow, diffrent matter.


I could have bought a cheaper version at £120, but that wouldn't do my job cos there no side flaps, 40 quid extra and jobs sorted


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I could have bought a cheaper version at £120, but that wouldn't do my job cos there no side flaps, 40 quid extra and jobs sorted


aye i forgot you like your side flaps!!!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

100 I just payed for a 2.4 X 1.2

With many more holes then I needed I love it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

fkin hate tents lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha its al I have used except my 3x3 cupboard when I first started which is a veg room now, but just moved up from a 4x4 fir flowering to a 8x4 and got another light set, hoping for a good summer


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 17, 2014)

got a link


budolskie said:


> 100 I just payed for a 2.4 X 1.2
> 
> With many more holes then I needed I love it


mate got a link??


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

Rise and shine where ya all at.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 17, 2014)

lads take a read if this.....i eat takeaway almost every night....no more......p.s its doner kebab i eat all the time ...

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/374749/EXCLUSIVE-Mutant-rat-meat-could-have-made-its-way-into-British-kebabs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

my old room was 8ftx4ftx celing height, active inlet and perfect temps, i earned outa that room!! i miss her spec in this sun

gunna have to wire a small extractor upto my home extraction outlet and use as active inlet for both my tennts, am a degree over so that shuld remedy it, colder today yet my temps are hotter? fuk knows

i need to get myself into gear too, yet again go to the purp and shes wilting coz i mised yesterdays feed,,,, fuker wont happen again,and i wonder why shes behind,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fkin hate tents lol


Lol, I dismantled the room I had with the 3 x 600s and now I've got a 1m tent in ther with 1 x 600 and a 1.5m tent with the other 2 x 600s, well see how it goes. Now I can keep a couple mothers and clone in the wee tent instead of using somewhere else


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, I dismantled the room I had with the 3 x 600s and now I've got a 1m tent in ther with 1 x 600 and a 1.5m tent with the other 2 x 600s, well see how it goes. Now I can keep a couple mothers and clone in the wee tent instead of using somewhere else



sweet so no res draining then? lmfao, yeh i got my heatmat now so will be able to keep temps stable wen im ready for cuts, i will get this shit down!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

A link for the tent u mean lemon


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's the item num 190977619261 can't find the link on my app. Let me.no if u can't find it and I get when on laptop later


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 17, 2014)

I just 


Hydrogrow123 said:


> I could have bought a cheaper version at £120, but that wouldn't do my job cos there no side flaps, 40 quid extra and jobs sorted


I just bought a 1.2m tent all steel supports 2 big side doors 3 6" extractor holes good zips £55 the name means fuck all just shop around I've gone through many tents this by far the best I've had & there's more weight in there than ever .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

one of my tents has 5 outlets, and isent a jardine or anything, seems to work, my loft hasent gone up in temps, so alls good
kinda suprised an dhappy cooltubes have gone down to 24 qwid but tents have gone up? cant undertsand that logik as u would think cooltubes would go up in price with the weather.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

thats the 1 i just got

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-0-Hydroponic-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Silver-Mylar-Lined-New-2-4-X1-2-X2m-/190977619261?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c7727353d


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning lads, wee morning exo wake and bake for me, what u fuckers up to 2day? Im off to my 1st creative writing class in a cpl hours, should be interesting.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Wake n bake was ages ago haha, waiting for blokes to come measure up for my new windows and doors the council finally getting the double glazing in round here


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I just
> 
> 
> I just bought a 1.2m tent all steel supports 2 big side doors 3 6" extractor holes good zips £55 the name means fuck all just shop around I've gone through many tents this by far the best I've had & there's more weight in there than ever .


Well arnt u a bargain hunter ffs......if u can find a good 1.5m tent that comes to less than 160 once the postage is payed to get it to me you'll be next on my clones list lol.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Wake n bake was ages ago haha, waiting for blokes to come measure up for my new windows and doors the council finally getting the double glazing in round here


The day I get asked for a random check up, I may just hang myself loool. Joke*
U Got Ur stuff Hidden Well?? 

My building said they will do check ups every 3months iv been here a yr exactly and inly 1 check and that was for nrw landlord and nothing since but the day I get the notice saying so which I doubt eill haooen cuz I tend to go nuts in em about if theres an issue ill let em know n theyrr fuckin with my mental state of mind. The question is has anyone had any scares of the sort especially when theres girls in flower??

**Mainey**


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet so no res draining then? lmfao, yeh i got my heatmat now so will be able to keep temps stable wen im ready for cuts, i will get this shit down!


No res draining??? More sly digs from one foot wonder lol, gtf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> The day I get asked for a random check up, I may just hang myself loool. Joke*
> U Got Ur stuff Hidden Well??
> 
> My building said they will do check ups every 3months iv been here a yr exactly and inly 1 check and that was for nrw landlord and nothing since but the day I get the notice saying so which I doubt eill haooen cuz I tend to go nuts in em about if theres an issue ill let em know n theyrr fuckin with my mental state of mind. The question is has anyone had any scares of the sort especially when theres girls in flower??
> ...


yeh 3 hoe checks with 8 in flower late on like week 8
busted twice again with plants in flower one bust was befor ethe door was even hidden ballat on the floor outside, to the point we thought they wer setting us up.
then again after door was hidden
y lodger ot nicked and they cae to get him he went up to get dressed, copper went with hi, leaning on y grow roo wall with fans running lights on and mid flower

arse twicthing much? ahh yes lol

one foot wonder? gtf y foot will heal,ul always be a paddy cunt ahaha

i win!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 3 hoe checks with 8 in flower late on like week 8
> busted twice again with plants in flower one bust was befor ethe door was even hidden ballat on the floor outside, to the point we thought they wer setting us up.
> then again after door was hidden
> y lodger ot nicked and they cae to get him he went up to get dressed, copper went with hi, leaning on y grow roo wall with fans running lights on and mid flower
> ...


That things not for healing ic3, I still say u should have just got it chopped off, they might increase ur DLA payments then cos you'd be a proper cripple lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Ii it's just ready to unplug and put the power lead away, I'm sure they could just measure from the outside tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ii it's just ready to unplug and put the power lead away, I'm sure they could just measure from the outside tho


They do need to measure from inside m8, from the outside they'd only be kinda guessing, they need the size between the reveals on the inside


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Windows need to be measured from the inside mate I used to fit em they will want access to that room or just leave that room out for now lol.....sat on bastard site waiting for fuckin mac proper doing my head in should be on the way home now....hope me grow shops open 2morra or satdy I'm gagging for coco lol....oh weather Sunday is suppose to be shit man raining all day....I ain't going London then might go Leeds instead?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Rr my big tent is else where this is just where my 3x3 is with 2 in on 12/12 2 weeks just under 2 250cfl blue... shit really just a little test


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 3 hoe checks with 8 in flower late on like week 8
> busted twice again with plants in flower one bust was befor ethe door was even hidden ballat on the floor outside, to the point we thought they wer setting us up.
> then again after door was hidden
> y lodger ot nicked and they cae to get him he went up to get dressed, copper went with hi, leaning on y grow roo wall with fans running lights on and mid flower
> ...


Hahaha yeh take a like u beats me. Took a bitnof reading to make whole sense of that im guessin ur on touch screen does that to me

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeh its a risky one mate ur gonna ave to take it down n hide em up in closet or attic or somewher. Make a spot for em n pur en there and ave ur tent down. They shouldnt be more than 15mins really but all the same its an instant that girls are spotted n smelt. Get incense sticks burning. Have a nice dat spliff n bong on floor visible for all to see n smoke a joint jus when they coming so u have the smell lingering in the air this will alter their perception of ur flowering buds and make u look like a heavy smoker only n not farmig in ur crib. Is what I do when support workers come round loool. Iv stopped that though I let em do things in my clock. If theres a problem with something I leave it n dont complain till 2weeks before chop thats normally enough time before they send anyone round. Its the random crap that gets me when they give few days notice. Hope I never get that again the hassle is fuckin jarrin

**Mainey**


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Ii av got 2 Yankees burning and the bongs on the bench and grinder full up open


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha great. Trust its best you could do

**Mainey**


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Just might be worse when they come to fit windows ha with them being 2 weeks in now haha no extraction on there as it was only my veg room but I have it spare for awhile as i just filled the 2.4 and won't need to start cuts or pips for while


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

So I flowering 2 in there under 2 cfls


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> So I flowering 2 in there under 2 cflsView attachment 3130809


What u hopin to pull off them with the cfls?


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

not really arsed m8, 1 was just to make sure the pip was a selfed female and the other is a clone from a bb dog that i grew last and ended up with loads pips but the bb lads recon it will clone out so im just trying it, i have 12 on veg in my new setup under 2 400mh the links in my sig if yous want to have a look


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2014)

some do some don't, mine luckily did. i still owe you a snip of it anyway bud.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

QWIK RUN GET YA TINFOIL HATS ON, PUT YER DIK BHIND YOUR HEAD THE PO-LEEC IS CUMMIN LMFAO

Wen im fitting winders!

and no no touchscreen for me i just cant be arsed,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> l.....yorkie any for me?


Aye but probably only Dog left.

I've no more cheap Exo till next week (when the last has dried) and I don't know how much will be available (couple of oz tops), what's left is mostly spoken for.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Ii il have a go that, just no space at min so no hurry


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive had the tastiest blueberry ive ever tried including the dam from a paki mate who brought a kilo up from bradford 2-3 years ago, the stuff was some of the fruitiest smelling/tasting weed ive ever smoked, never found anything close to that quality with blueberry in it since,


That would have been the Blues/Livers clone only Gary.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

LIVERSSSSSS FTW!!! BITCHIEST TO GROW LOOVELY TO SMOKE!

and i belive livers is "the blues" not blueberry, but i could be wrongshit int ymn just say that?

looking forward to runing billberry, as long as the div dont kill em haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Taste to nice u just can't stop nice having bongs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

err budolskie, question

why are you flowerign them under blue spec cfls?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> My m8 just sent me a pic of his 6 week old plants in a poly, wtf ? They look like autumn maple ! Lol


He's pulling your leg or he's been ripped off and doesn't know it, that IS from the "Japanese Maple" family of plants (there's about 5 kinds that look similar).

They sell em at B&q and Homebase for about £15.......

http://homebase.crocus.co.uk/plants/_/trees/other-trees/deciduous/small-garden-trees/ok-for-small-gardens/acer-palmatum-var-dissectum-/classid.89/

I've got some photo's somewhere of a massive one in the Japanese garden at Warsaw in Poland.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Ice that's all I have spare and only really wanted to find out if one was deffo a female and 1 does not produce nanners, here's my main intrest 
Just into there 3rd week
 

So just saves having the cupboard empty aswell I only need it to get my youngings ready for this


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's pulling your leg or he's been ripped off and doesn't know it, that IS from the "Japanese Maple" family of plants (there's about 5 kinds that look similar).
> 
> They sell em at B&q and Homebase for about £15.......
> 
> ...


 I got a mature acer in the garden but the leaves don't look like baz s mates who is actually growing cannabis (annual) rather than acer (perennial), think he would know the difference


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

yeh i know but flower under blue spec? get a couple red or just one, wont do well under that and yeh just to sexm but would be faster with a red.
get the felttips out and collur it in red

nice gow room mate is that a whit plasma u got em watching? a yank i know plays hard rock to his no shit the blaste ris on with his light timer,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got a mature acer in the garden but the leaves don't look like baz s mates who is actually growing cannabis (annual) rather than acer (perennial), think he would know the difference


Please Zeddd, that's never seen ganja.
Look at the serrates and then in the background at the plant.

If that's a ganja plant I want to see a pick of the whole thing and then I'll have to admit I'm wrong, I very much doubt it.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

That's my heater haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

uh oh war of the knowledgables!

and wtf how the FUK and yes i mean FUK, do u mix a maple fucking TREE up with weed....LMFAO

sorry but my days, not even shawney would do that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Séan *


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Séan *


3rd time i seen u say his real name, yano..................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3130854



as u see if anyone mistakes that then LOL sorry but im with yorkie on this one,7

zedd yer a cunt and you know noffin!

that is all BWAHAHAHA


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

A ganja plant completely red in veg?

Erm.....no. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

u can see even the leaf grooves are the same.

I WANT RED WEED!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

All Japanese Maple......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2014)

i've smoked that last one. got me high as fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've smoked that last one. got me high as fuck.


Serious?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

I mean I gave nutmeg and banana skins a go back in the day when I was a kid, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I mean I gave nutmeg and banana skins a go back in the day when I was a kid, lol.


dident we all,, lol,,, petrol was minted tho huffing outa yo robbed moped tank!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dident we all,, lol,,, petrol was minted tho huffing outa yo robbed moped tank!


Lol, no ta!

That reminds me of a dumb fuck kid back in high school that used to be bang into glue sniffing, gas, permanent markers and all that crap.
I remember one time he was stood in the corner of a corridor while some of us where waiting for a lesson.
He was stood sniffing Tip-Ex from a bottle in his sleeve until a teacher saw him and asked him what he was doing, as he turned round to speak we all saw the bottle and it was one of the new green label Tip-Ex bottles, we all laughed pointed out that he was a dumb fuck cos they'd started phasing out the solvent ingredient the year before!

Stood there chuffing on a bottle of Tip-Ex for the placebo effect, divvy.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i know but flower under blue spec? get a couple red or just one, wont do well under that and yeh just to sexm but would be faster with a red.
> get the felttips out and collur it in red
> 
> nice gow room mate is that a whit plasma u got em watching? a yank i know plays hard rock to his no shit the blaste ris on with his light timer,


you can flower just fine under blue spec the yanks used mh for ages to grow weed.....the more blue light in flower the frostyer the buds....the red spec is for yield.....hps buds will be bigger and denser butbin tests has the same or less resin then the blue spec alone......

don't belive the hype man


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 17, 2014)

Blue spec mh yea . blue spec cfl just wasting your time in my eyes m8 onestly . I mean you can grow under desk lamp would you ?


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, no ta!
> 
> That reminds me of a dumb fuck kid back in high school that used to be bang into glue sniffing, gas, permanent markers and all that crap.
> I remember one time he was stood in the corner of a corridor while some of us where waiting for a lesson.
> ...


Ahhhhhh school fucking loved it what a laugh good times


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as u see if anyone mistakes that then LOL sorry but im with yorkie on this one,7
> 
> zedd yer a cunt and you know noffin!
> 
> that is all BWAHAHAHA


 u can keep my name outta your mouth u cunt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Alreet felchers thought that leaf Baz posted looked like a Japanese maple I'm gonna get one for me garden soon...if ya got owt spare yorkie just giz a mail or sumthin and lemme know...well that's me off for 5 days now yes you beauty shame its gonna be raining Sundaynot gonna be long till the flip now me fannys get wet thinkin about it...billberrys look bangin proper tight ass nodes hope she a good smoke


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 3rd time i seen u say his real name, yano..................


That's the Irish for Shawn...kinda an on going joke I'm prolapse he's séan...if it is his real name I should hope he'd have pmed me to shut the fook up.


----------



## kane 86 (Apr 17, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


----------



## kane 86 (Apr 17, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> lol. sounds like good stuff!
> oh yeah, the bbc tag was inspired by dynamites thread on the documentary on wether weed was bad or not. check it out:https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/177129-bbc-horizon-cannabis-evil-weed.html
> 
> its very interesting.
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

My real name is Jethro FYI...what's crackin then what's everyone up to this easter weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah my real names lazor death dealer Mc loving


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahaha mclovin funny film that superbad....she wants my cock in and around her mouth


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah those 2 had to be the soundest cops about.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 17, 2014)

is anyone else noticing these no qoute posts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

.....k?


Lemon king said:


> is anyone else noticing these no qoute posts


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

.............................................................................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

TE="[email protected], post: 10417963, member: 741874"]Yeah those 2 had to be the soundest cops about.[/QUOTE]
Hahaha Yeh there mad ain't they man when they crash that party's funny


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's the Irish for Shawn...kinda an on going joke I'm prolapse he's séan...if it is his real name I should hope he'd have pmed me to shut the fook up.


 ummmm I think hes winding u up mate calling shawny sean is hardly a big security risk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh...cock monger!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheers roll a j it's really just a test I'm not 1 bit bothered about the yield go into bho if it's that shite haha, if I come across a red bulb I will put in


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

howdy peoples

budolskie i gotta admit i always thought u was a yank, i seen ya on the site a good while but only recently in the uk thread? how come?

everyone looking forward to there easter wkend then? well the working people anyway lol

also what is the connection to weed and 420? i dont get it most you fiends carnt go more than 6-12hr without a smoke lol whys 420 or 20/4 so special?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

The 420 things one for the yanks we don't do it over here fuck it I had 2 bongs at like 6 am b4 work haha


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Normally just stayed in the 600, and the mainlining thread, didn't wana steer to close to home aswell I think I have posted a couple a times a while back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 17, 2014)

good question rambo,, i always wondered the thing about 420 too,, wtf is it all about.?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The 420 things one for the yanks we don't do it over here fuck it I had 2 bongs at like 6 am b4 work haha


we do it mate there big smokes in a few major uk citys on sunday for 420, i just wondered why? 

u got a sweet job relax, earning money to sit on riu all fucking day lolol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

I have bongs 6 am every day haha and hopefully on sat it will be a bho wake n bake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Think I've seen you on one of the bb threads maybe Dog?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good question rambo,, i always wondered the thing about 420 too,, wtf is it all about.?


Think some ppl just need an excuse to smoke.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes iv just done a run of dog and ended up with loads pips


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Normally just stayed in the 600, and the mainlining thread, didn't wana steer to close to home aswell I think I have posted a couple a times a while back


tin foil brigade then budolskie lol where ya from mate north/south?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Suppose I'll have another bong...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Sup cock gobblers....420 came from Cali a bunch of students use to meet up for a joint at 4.20 pm and used 420 as a code word and it spread from there....man I'm.full of useless information


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Man stonersss love that kinda shit nothing like a little QI


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Up north m8, 
Here my plan tomoz to fill this and make sum bho
 
Might hoy a q bud in morning see how I feel haha that's 6.6 in there blended up


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

what bong u got relax? carnt beat a ice bong imo fuck i love them, i had a nice one well it was glass n cost 60quid thats my nice lol but i broke the end of the bit you put the gear in so i taped it up hard packed it out with wire-wool n makes a great crack pipe lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Me ladies are looking lovely gonna take some billberry cuts 2morra one of em is a reet soldier bless her ....I just can't believe how much N this exo I have needs maybe its my water supply or something but fuck me man almost 3ml per ltr any drop and u start seeing it starv lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Me ladies are looking lovely gonna take some billberry cuts 2morra one of em is a reet soldier bless her ....I just can't believe how much N this exo I have needs maybe its my water supply or something but fuck me man almost 3ml per ltr any drop and u start seeing it starv lol


aint your water bizz thats just the exo, shes one hungry bitch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what bong u got relax? carnt beat a ice bong imo fuck i love them, i had a nice one well it was glass n cost 60quid thats my nice lol but i broke the end of the bit you put the gear in so i taped it up hard packed it out with wire-wool n makes a great crack pipe lol


I dunno man its called "boost" n cost about 50 euro n my friend had broken the bowl (monopoly Related) so I've got a chappy one. In place but it does the job I suppose. Love the vape but hitting a bongs like having a shot.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

I smashed a bong not long ago picking my hot nail off bong on first day of using the nail ha expensive day that was smoking, I don't use the ice like the kick on my throat


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

i love them volcano's but it is a different high from them i found it to be much ''higher'' n the taste is sooooo much better, but agreed i think id still hit a bong now n then or a pure joint, i really wana give up cigs and was reading bout booze units last night they reckon u shouldnt have more than 14 a week, i worked mine out to be 100-140 a week not good..... need to stop that shit too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Aye that's it then Rambo I'll just keep ramming N down her neck lol just picked up some lovely lemon haze very nice indeedy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> also what is the connection to weed and 420? i dont get it most you fiends carnt go more than 6-12hr without a smoke lol whys 420 or 20/4 so special?


Stoner kids back in the day (70's) at a certain yank high school gathered every day after class at 4:20pm by the tree in the town square to smoke weed.

The legend lives on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

In dont mind a bong now and again by the flavour just don't do it for me in a bubbler I love me joints too much...think I might invest in a cano soon just bloody expensive man


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye that's it then Rambo I'll just keep ramming N down her neck lol just picked up some lovely lemon haze very nice indeedy


what medium u using bizz n what nutes? your be hardpressed to over feed exo lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's my bong haha and been off cigs for years, just recently stopped the joints in Jan aswell it's bongs all the way for now me and the titanium nail with bho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Coco and biobizz matey yano the score lol also got the fish mix as well god that shit is nasty


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what bong u got relax? carnt beat a ice bong imo fuck i love them, i had a nice one well it was glass n cost 60quid thats my nice lol but i broke the end of the bit you put the gear in so i taped it up hard packed it out with wire-wool n makes a great crack pipe lol





rambo22 said:


> i love them volcano's but it is a different high from them i found it to be much ''higher'' n the taste is sooooo much better, but agreed i think id still hit a bong now n then or a pure joint, i really wana give up cigs and was reading bout booze units last night they reckon u shouldnt have more than 14 a week, i worked mine out to be 100-140 a week not good..... need to stop that shit too.


 yeah I had a work mate who stopped cos he was doing 45 units a week, I was doing 120 and not counting weekends lol but I know what it means for me mate and it wernt good...had a right laugh tho


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

i hear about these nails n concentrates budolskie but i have not a clue how it works, never tried it, ive smoked bho,iso etc more than a few times but just smeared it on rizla or put it on top of weed in bongs,pipes hows the nail work???


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah I had a work mate who stopped cos he was doing 45 units a week, I was doing 120 and not counting weekends lol but I know what it means for me mate and it wernt good...had a right laugh tho


i just know if i carry on zedd ill be dead before me time mate and that scares me what with the kids, i went n had blood taken today for a liver test n might even go AA or sumfin like that, i only started drinking 5-6yr ago but the fucking shit has gripped me quicker n harder than any drug ive tried and ive tried a few lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

I normally just drop it on a chilla like takes the throat off u haha, the nail just makes it taste like the volcano but with much more of a kick I prefer it on top of the skunk, I've only had the nail a few weeks tho and not much use... had sum good hits off it and sum not so good as in not leaving that tickle itch and burning throat as I like them


----------



## budolskie (Apr 17, 2014)

Nail fits in bong and heat up with blow torch then dab the bho on nail when hot and it vaporises it into bong


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what bong u got relax? carnt be





rambo22 said:


> i just know if i carry on zedd ill be dead before me time mate and that scares me what with the kids, i went n had blood taken today for a liver test n might even go AA or sumfin like that, i only started drinking 5-6yr ago but the fucking shit has gripped me quicker n harder than any drug ive tried and ive tried a few lol


 yeah its babysmack in that it kills pain and relaxes the body and is totally addictive, but health wise its a cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

I must say I do like iso but I wouldn't go washing ozs would always just be trim n shit...nothing beats a bong when ur off the cigs. Vapes make all weed taste good!...that's my chappy little thing


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

fuck the bong relax i think u need some new slippers mate lmao

u a chunky monkey too lol that foot looks like ice's when hes got a infection, i thought u worked out 6times a week???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Nah mate, that's a speed hole so I can walk faster...


You've a thing for commenting.on feet n legs haha you can't see shit from that pic but im a hairy fucker 2 mate lol....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2014)

So that'll be me stood at the front door on the mobile waving to a pal trying to find my house in the car.

And that'll be me dropping the HTC Sensation XE on the floor and fucking it up royally then!

Wounded.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah mate, that's a speed hole so I can walk faster...
> 
> 
> You've a thing for commenting.on feet n legs haha you can't see shit from that pic but im a hairy fucker 2 mate lol....


u can see that a fat lower ankle and some dodgy slippers lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u can see that a fat lower ankle and some dodgy slippers lmao


Thems some dodgy slippers alright lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

You shut your whore mouth!lol I'm a sturdy irishman n proud lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Lmao them slippers look a bit hard done to like...not suprised carrying that weight around all day


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

i got me will graham head on now relax i can SEE you lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Fuck u man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Now I feel like a douche lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You shut your whore mouth!lol I'm a sturdy irishman n proud lol


 tranny slippers


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 17, 2014)

lmfao thats a fat mans arms whos done abit of weights look at the skin stretch.....

im only messing geezer im a fat cunt good on for going gym n shit ya chubster lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahahaha ok zeddd comments the best so far haha here are the slippers....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

It's baby fat...*cough* dumbbells n a pull up bar are all you need bud fuck spending all that money on the gym.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2014)

its the the sort o thing u start wearing wen u go with foreign birds.......eurostylie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 17, 2014)

Power wanking arm...them slips are a reet sight man lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its the the sort o thing u start wearing wen u go with foreign birds.......eurostylie


You're bang on! No shoes indoors lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahaha Soon they'll be talking R3

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2014)

Their already talking haha

*lazor death dealer Mc loving*


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Their already talking haha
> 
> *lazor death dealer Mc loving*


Lmaoo looool!!!!

**Mainey**


----------



## welshwizzard (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Morning Welsh, hope alls shinny And happy your way this fine morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Attitude have their April promotion out ladies


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

Will be happy making this bho this afternoon after I go check the bairns


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright wizard long time man...how are ya? Hope ya old mans alreet now mate...plants looking nice anyway pal I should be flipping in a week or so just depends how quick the latest arrivals grow up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Will be happy making this bho this afternoon after I go check the bairns


Are you doing it dons way? His bho looked the bollocks man real fire


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2014)

All me grow shops are closed man anyone know of a decent soil available at b+q or something?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

yeh john innis shawney, or mircle grow and sum kids play sand, seems a consencus,

lovely day ladies!!!

anyone seen attitudes prmotion, summore humbolt, bubblegum ect?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well the first of my seeds to crack is the critical +, who was it ran these anyway? Was that what delvite was running?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well the first of my seeds to crack is the critical +, who was it ran these anyway? Was that what delvite was running?


aye and nobody rated it


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 18, 2014)

U doing a thread on it? I got some from last attitude promo may be crackin pretty soon for next run. Lemme know, wanna see how it gies from ur exp with it or anyine for that matter, any info on yield size n care would be good to know.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well the first of my seeds to crack is the critical +, who was it ran these anyway? Was that what delvite was running?


Im on about ur critical btw 

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2014)

Aye their promoting loads of auto strains ain't they...might get some miricale grow pottingsoil see if tthat's any good need a load of square pots an all....hydro I ran a critical + was alright nice hard buds short n stocky from what I remember

Think delvite grew the critical kush few times


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye their promoting loads of auto strains ain't they...might get some miricale grow pottingsoil see if tthat's any good need a load of square pots an all....hydro I ran a critical + was alright nice hard buds short n stocky from what I remember
> 
> Think delvite grew the critical kush few times


Hmm short and hard nugs, can u give a lil more info? Im doing an all auto in couple weeks quite possibly whilst having my fem seeds crack to be ready for my perp alonside the current grow experiment which now will be my norm grow. Im loving results thats happening without even going into flower as of yet. 

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 18, 2014)

Yorkie sent u an email [email protected] she was a freebie off attitude I just gave her about 2-3 week veg and flipped her in the corner of the tent...very kushy look to it not an amazing smell or flavour but did the job like i only yielded about half o off it tho I remember having some sort of trouble with her just can't think what it was basically I wasn't botherd about it I just chucked it in corner in a small pot and let it do its thing


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 18, 2014)

Ahh right hmm guess ill ave to see but no memory sppeaks negatively more thsn amything else guess ill ave to judge from how she comes out for me. Lol hope its not that bad um not a fan of critical much for flavour in itself so will see what it has to offer this time in my hands

**Mainey**


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well the first of my seeds to crack is the critical +, who was it ran these anyway? Was that what delvite was running?


I ran 2 cuttings of it hydro it's decent gear got a cutting running next to my Exos as we speak .


----------



## budolskie (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes dons way lad but I just reheat and let cool


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 18, 2014)

2 exo & 1 critical under a 600 blockbuster hood . 1 week of flower .


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 18, 2014)

Afternoon reprobates how are we all?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

@ic3, ur word means fuck all

@mainey, I'll get some pics along the way

@shawny, I think ur right, maybe it was the critical kush delvite ran

@rolla, aye it's only the one seed, just goina grow out whatever seeds I got while I wait on gettin some clone onlys back, most will be sold anyway


----------



## snoyl (Apr 18, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> 2 exo & 1 critical under a 600 blockbuster hood . 1 week of flower .


When you guys speak about 'exo' do you mean Exodus Cheese?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Afternoon fuckers, another lovely day up in scotland, got my gardening all done, now its shorts on and chill in the front garden with a few j's, and watch the kids playing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2014)

snoyl said:


> When you guys speak about 'exo' do you mean Exodus Cheese?


Yes its exodus cheese but its the original clone only version, none of ur greenhouse seeds shite


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Is it another clone hunter we got gaz? Lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

ive just binned my order to Attitude, despite having a 10 % discount code cos all the freebies....which I don't want...are autos...so fuk em if u want a further 10 % discount the code is 420 which I guessed but they can keep their auto shit cos its expensive bird food


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive just binned my order to Attitude, despite having a 10 % discount code cos all the freebies....which I don't want...are autos...so fuk em if u want a further 10 % discount the code is 420 which I guessed but they can keep their auto shit cos its expensive bird food


The attude promotions on from 22-23 u probably just seen the normal ufo freebies...lots more 22-23 all fem 2 I think


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive just binned my order to Attitude, despite having a 10 % discount code cos all the freebies....which I don't want...are autos...so fuk em if u want a further 10 % discount the code is 420 which I guessed but they can keep their auto shit cos its expensive bird food


What R3 said zedd from tuesday the promo starts n its all fems some autos but mainly fems £43 min order to get the good deals. I cnt wait to make mine. Wanna get the Wembley strain amongst some others

**Mainey**


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/04/18/cannabis-farm-salford_n_5173500.html?utm_hp_ref=uk&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

That code zeddd gabe woprks even with the offers So shits that bit cheaper!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww man that socks balls!! 


Saerimmner said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/04/18/cannabis-farm-salford_n_5173500.html?utm_hp_ref=uk&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man that socks balls!!


 shouldn't grow autos, sucky indeed, I think embarrassment at the poor effort and no cf should b a warning


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> What R3 said zedd from tuesday the promo starts n its all fems some autos but mainly fems £43 min order to get the good deals. I cnt wait to make mine. Wanna get the Wembley strain amongst some others
> 
> **Mainey**


 I ve grown too many free seeds.....fuk em cant get stoned off most of em after growing CO s


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2014)

Fuck sake u can tell the suns out the threads been dead all day, what all u cunts up 2 in this nice weather anyyhing exciting? And of u doing an outdoor grow this year? Thinking now is a good time to sow seed for my 1st attempt at an outdoors.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

good idea gb not for me tho I bin potting up some tomatoes for my annual competition with mate who don't know I grow mj for a living, got these spesh "grafted" ones .....fuk noes thout they wer clones mebbe, last year was a blast cos I was producing kilos of tommies and he was scratchin his head cos hes a keen gardener lol the fukin things were breking the branches and they were like a tomato meat which u can slice razor thin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Was planning on doing some veggies this year... If work doesn't keep getting in my cunting way.


I hope ur playing stupid about it 2 zeddd that would irritate him more so lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Was planning on doing some veggies this year... If work doesn't keep getting in my cunting way.


 I got a big polytunnel and plenty room for it but cba with the excuse it would attract attention so jus stick to some tommies and tats, they love the nutes, on the sf patio with a warm microclimate they will be monsters


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Was planning on doing some veggies this year... If work doesn't keep getting in my cunting way.
> 
> 
> I hope ur playing stupid about it 2 zeddd that would irritate him more so lol


 I don't do stupid but he knows I am competitive so he assumes im on the Tommie forums getting the gold


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmmm, migh. Give tomatoes a go


I'll be doing the root veg in a few sacks about the place n might do a few peppers n some herbs like mint N crap on the windowsill


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck sake u can tell the suns out the threads been dead all day, what all u cunts up 2 in this nice weather anyyhing exciting? And of u doing an outdoor grow this year? Thinking now is a good time to sow seed for my 1st attempt at an outdoors.


weathers been pretty shit down south gboy today, i had a few exo clones recently and was left with a spare so i fucking planted it in the garden lol just dug up some soil in a sunny spot n planted the clone, didnt tell the missus tho but shes blind as a bat i wana see how big it gets before she finds it lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> weathers been pretty shit down south gboy today, i had a few exo clones recently and was left with a spare so i fucking planted it in the garden lol just dug up some soil in a sunny spot n planted the clone, didnt tell the missus tho but shes blind as a bat i wana see how big it gets before she finds it lol


 that's more like it , fuk the autos....first outdoor grow must be exo imo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

ive never grown or even smoked a auto, but i did prove it with a exo grow that they are fucking pointless unless u have a large continuous veg area you could put them into for some easy smoke, i grew,chopped and dried a nice grow of exo in 70days, no auto could compare in qaulity and thats roughly what autos take or more in time.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> weathers been pretty shit down south gboy today, i had a few exo clones recently and was left with a spare so i fucking planted it in the garden lol just dug up some soil in a sunny spot n planted the clone, didnt tell the missus tho but shes blind as a bat i wana see how big it gets before she finds it lol


Fuck sake whats that all about we hit 19c today up here been out in the garden all day half the streets been out enjoying it lol, 
Haha my wife is too on the ball she would spy me planting it in the garden never mind waiting for it to grow, im gonna scatter some clusters of seeds in a few random locations in the woods and hope at least one is undiscovered before harvest time.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck sake whats that all about we hit 19c today up here been out in the garden all day half the streets been out enjoying it lol,
> Haha my wife is too on the ball she would spy me planting it in the garden never mind waiting for it to grow, im gonna scatter some clusters of seeds in a few random locations in the woods and hope at least one is undiscovered before harvest time.


it was nice n sunny at points mate but was quite cold pretty early say 2ish and has been pretty cold since, previous few days have been much better, my missus is spose to wear glass's for tv,driving etc but half the time she dont and her eyesight is shot to fuck, prob why shes still with me lmao

more chance of her stepping on it putting the washing on the line than there is her finding it now whilst its still small lol i dunno how viable gurilla grows are in the UK its a tiny country with 60million people in, that secluded spot most people think is gonna be never found is another persons dog walking area,hunting area,walking spot more than likely in the UK


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good day here today lads, I'm just finishing of a BBQ


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

fucking el mg i thought u just worked,worked n worked some more inbetween grows u aint having some leisure time mate are ya lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

M8 I've been off since Tuesday lol, ain't back till probly Wednesday so make the most of it. I do like me wee weeks off here an ther, joys of bein self employed. Plus needed to get my grow on!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

u put anything nice on the bbq? i love a good steak cooked on the barbie but its a rarity in the UK what with the prices, in oz n sa meat was cheap as fuck t-bones,fillets,sirloins where like there snags n burgers lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780548/

looks good for tonight and true
http://nypost.com/2014/04/17/nerdy-teenager-turns-weed-kingpin/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

BLAZIN today at my yard,


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

i read bout him a while ago ice, gonna give that a watch.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u put anything nice on the bbq? i love a good steak cooked on the barbie but its a rarity in the UK what with the prices, in oz n sa meat was cheap as fuck t-bones,fillets,sirloins where like there snags n burgers lol


Nothing exotic m8, burgers, chops, sausages and chicken, drink as BBQ all weekend now m8 aslong long as the suns out (at least a little lol)


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Nothing exotic m8, burgers, chops, sausages and chicken, drink as BBQ all weekend now m8 aslong long as the suns out (at least a little lol)


sounds nice enough geezer, only decent barbie i had in the UK in recent times was last year with a mate, done some lovely venison steaks on there, fuck they where nice, but most the time its just ya usual burgers,snags n whatnot not even ne chops.

a good cut of steak tho cooked on the bbq gets me juices flowing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

ur jusices flowing is NOT a good thought thinking of food rambo, kinda makes me think of dad in tht film mum and dad with that lump of meat!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sounds nice enough geezer, only decent barbie i had in the UK in recent times was last year with a mate, done some lovely venison steaks on there, fuck they where nice, but most the time its just ya usual burgers,snags n whatnot not even ne chops.
> 
> a good cut of steak tho cooked on the bbq gets me juices flowing lol


I'm was sayin to my m8 we need to get a couple of steaks for it for tomoro, don't think I've had steak on a BBQ before an I love my steak


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

someone i sell to now n then is a butcher, got 70quid of fillet n sirloin wagyu beef a few wks ago for 30quid of the bill, first time id ever had that jap steak fuck me gently it was some tasty steak....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> someone i sell to now n then is a butcher, got 70quid of fillet n sirloin wagyu beef a few wks ago for 30quid of the bill, first time id ever had that jap steak fuck me gently it was some tasty steak....


I think I was reading or seen a thing on tele about that sorta steak a while ago, had my taste buds goin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

you set of fat batsrads talking food, WANKERS!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you set of fat batsrads talking food, WANKERS!


U on a diet ic3 ye fat fuck lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Man if she's anything like fine she's gonna fuck you up...




IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780548/
> 
> looks good for tonight and true
> http://nypost.com/2014/04/17/nerdy-teenager-turns-weed-kingpin/


What site do u use for streamin ic** 

Fucking touch screen phones aren't ment for man hands fucking press 4 buttons when going for the one..then predictive text Fucks me over lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

when i was in sa a couple of yr ago i ate so much steak it made me ill lol its only like 5quid a key for fillet and i was eating a half key steak with 2eggs for breakfast most days lol i got soooooo fucking constipated i thought i was gonna spew shit lmao was rough as fuck, we was driving to joberg to get a flight to cape town and i was ill man but we was late for the flight so me mate said just spew out the window, when we got to the airport the whole side of a nice merc was covered in spew lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man if she's anything like fine she's gonna fuck you
> 
> Is site do u use for streamin hg?


I don't stream a lot m8, mostly just sports and been using crictv lately


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

i just donwload mat ebut il take a look for a streaming site


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

That would be sound lads I use primwire (use to be letmewatchthis) for movies n watchseries for any series.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> someone i sell to now n then is a butcher, got 70quid of fillet n sirloin wagyu beef a few wks ago for 30quid of the bill, first time id ever had that jap steak fuck me gently it was some tasty steak....


 that's some expensive shit man ive never tried it , they massage the cows and feed em beer an shit ....?...ide b fukin tender too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 18, 2014)

yeh diet man, anyways, err if your after that cannabis kid one, it only come up on sites a few hours ago so it may not be on streaming sites
i used to use progect free tv and hulu but now i just download fuk streaming buffering boollox

http://undergroundflix.com/


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's some expensive shit man ive never tried it , they massage the cows and feed em beer an shit ....?...ide b fukin tender too


was the first time id had it zedd, deffo some of the nicest steak i ever had and ive eaten fair share lol deffo expensive tho, 70quids worth wasnt all that much tbh a fair few steak dinners or brekkys but still not that much lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> was the first time id had it zedd, deffo some of the nicest steak i ever had and ive eaten fair share lol deffo expensive tho, 70quids worth wasnt all that much tbh a fair few steak dinners or brekkys but still not that much lol


Once you didn't get it well done it was worth it to try...anyone try horse? Use to get it in belgium (one of the few countries that breed horses for slaughter.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmmm vape or blunt...think I'll have both.


...lol looks like a did a lem n cleared the room....suppose I'll just get high n silently judge..yeah you heard me fuckface reading...yeah you..tubby fuck.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rambos the tubby fuck then lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Once you didn't get it well done it was worth it to try...anyone try horse? Use to get it in belgium (one of the few countries that breed horses for slaughter.


i had it france mate a few yrs back now tho, nice meat didnt see what all that horse food scandal was about recently but spose u wana know what ya eating n all that, u tried much ostrich? thats a lovely bit of meat.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Rambos the tubby fuck then lol


i always been a fat fuck mate i just always pictured relax as a tall skinny dude not like them fat man leg pics of last night lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

I've had all that bar the kangaroo n ostrich but I'd love to try em. I was just always really impressed with horse meat lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

You fucking arse bandit rambo!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i always been a fat fuck mate i just always pictured relax as a tall skinny dude not like them fat man leg pics of last night lolol


It's mad the way u picture people in here in ur own head ain't it lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm irish mate..not a tall ppl...or pretty...we don't have much tbh well not after you lads were done anyways (oh snap)


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

mate this german missus she been playing with that ring of yours u keep making bum n lube comments ive noticed n i know them forign girls can be abit kinky lolol i picture everyone i speak to online for a while lol

most peeps seen me anyway i sent loads of vids from hols in sa a few yrs ago, im just a fat bald man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm just sensitive about my fat ankles.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mate this german missus she been playing with that ring of yours u keep making bum n lube comments ive noticed n i know them forign girls can be abit kinky lolol i picture everyone i speak to online for a while lol
> 
> most peeps seen me anyway i sent loads of vids from hols in sa a few yrs ago, im just a fat bald man lol


With a few ginger patches come on rambo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

lolol yeah was funny last night geezer could tell i hit a sore spot lolol and them fucking slippers behave yaself lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> With a few ginger patches come on rambo lol


im NOT fucking ginger u wanker lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Those fucking slippers are GANGSTA fools


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just sensitive about my fat ankles.


Aye u wanna sell 3g m8 and buy ursel a new set of slippers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

I fucking told you guys the slippers came like that. those holes are SPEED HOLES... It's big in Europe..*cough*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Fuck that shit man 2.5 for 50 lol


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye u wanna sell 3g m8 and buy ursel a new set of slippers


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

speedholes lmao with ankles like that relax your moving nowhere too fast lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck that shit man 2.5 for 50 lol


That's right wer talkin yo yos lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

well im really fucking pissed now n theres no1 to even have a pop at, mg im too scared off online lol although hes in a good mood tonight lol n relax well the git is part of the uk thread furniture nowday the cunt posts in here more than anyone whos actually from the uk lolol

night lads.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well im really fucking pissed now n theres no1 to even have a pop at, mg im too scared off online lol although hes in a good mood tonight lol n relax well the git is part of the uk thread furniture nowday the cunt posts in here more than anyone whos actually from the uk lolol
> 
> night lads.


Ahh ye big fuckin nancy lol, ain't benn many noobs on lately to have a pop at, usually they come in floods lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

i no mate whats become of me geezer since me bd a couple of wks ago i been feeling OLD 32 nowdays but feeling at least 62 lol

even me pal who sold the proper has stopped cause his missus is bout to drop his sprog, seems like all around me are getting old now arrrrrghhhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm trying to come on site less but im fucking hooked...slow n steady I suppose.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

mate u been half keeping the thread alive, u took alot of shit at the start and stayed strong lol ur almost a vet nowdays lmao i am pissed tho really pissed your prob be a cunt come morning again lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Ii can see you deleting that so I'm quoting you lol 


rambo22 said:


> mate u been half keeping the thread alive, u took alot of shit at the start and stayed strong lol ur almost a vet nowdays lmao i am pissed tho really pissed your prob be a cunt come morning again lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

This fucking blunts fucking me up after the vape


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

lolol

no mate thats not a delete so quote away, mg has and is our only reg irishman to survive the thread. AE who i got alot of time for n like the bloke pops in now n then but gotta say ya big fucking gayslipper wearing fanny u been one of the only apart from lozac to use both threads on a reg in the 5+ yrs i been posting anf lozac only gets a mention cause he is our creator lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

Hail lozac123! 
I wanted to talk but no1 was active on the thread when I got done reading the fucker! So I went here n n got shit straight away lol and yes I did read all the Irish thread...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hail lozac123! Well I wanted to talk but no1 was active on the thread when I got done reading the fucker! So I went here n n got shit straight away lol


hes always so humble too ol lozac but that man has gave me more laughs,efights,deals n swaps than anyone so i always say hail the creator lol

i got the first post in on this ''new'' uk thread riu anyway lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm trying to come on site less but im fucking hooked...slow n steady I suppose.


This thread get ye hooked m8, I be on here very day, might not post in a couple days but I'm always reading what yous bitches are at lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

snap mg i carnt not read it, its like me daily newspaper even if i dont post.

but this is deffo me done im bout to pass out now lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hes always so humble too ol lozac but that man has gave me more laughs,efights,deals n swaps than anyone so i always say hail the creator lol
> 
> i got the first post in on this ''new'' uk thread riu anyway lmao


U got the first post, wer goina hear that now as much as we seen ur old pics lol. That's right wer are they anyway?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2014)

I got the first on irish n 3rd here yesssss lol night lads


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2014)

This moves fast like u fucker, few pages to.read when I wake n bake


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2014)

morning reprobates.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Fuckin ell last few pages I thought I was in a gay lovers forum...fookin grow shops open bitches time to go get all me shit picked up....bought a new kona fire mountain last night went to the village on it last night in was fooked lol stitch and everything


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

only you would know what a gay-lovers forum reads like bizz??? lol

kona is a sweet make of bikes, i brought a new kona caldera yrs back cost quite a few £ was living in e london at the time, even had the fucking thing insured lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning lads yeah nice bike bud, I've a giant defy..

http://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bicycledesigncentre.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/GiantDefy.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bicycledesigncentre.com/shop/giant-defy/&h=2260&w=3820&tbnid=uzypcqc2op8W5M:&zoom=1&docid=591mtagkuKOQ7M&ei=tkBSU_WJKKK27Qbr1YEY&tbm=isch&client=ms-android-hms-vf-ie&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=0CFsQrQM


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

[QUOTE="rambo22, post: 10422969, member: 720865only you would know what a gay-lovers forum reads like bizz??? lol

kona is a sweet make of bikes, i brought a new kona caldera yrs back cost quite a few £ was living in e london at the time, even had the fucking thing insured lol[/QUOTE]

Hahaha nice 1 knew someone would say that lol...Yeh its a pretty sick ride second hand like but the bitch flys thought it would be a good idea seen as summers coming be nice to get out a few pub stops on the waylike realised iI'm unfit after a 2 mile speed burst lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning cum guzzlers, 
Rambo ur going soft in ur old age, and who u kidding u are a GINGER cunt lmao
Relax, stop kidding urself ur a fat kankled gimp slipper loving paddy lol
Anyone else?? 

Suns out again 2day so gonna make the most of it and get out in the fresh air again, might take the kids a cycle to the park, or then again might just sit in the garden and get baked, decisions decisions. ...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

i no gboy i am mate i carnt be arsed anymore with the constant ewars lol but im not FUCKING ginger lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i no gboy i am mate i carnt be arsed anymore with the constant ewars lol but im not FUCKING ginger lol


Ahh so u finally found the just for men, works wonders on covering my grey so prob hides ur ginger pretty well too, lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE="rambo22, post: 10422969, member: 720865only you would know what a gay-lovers forum reads like bizz??? lol
> 
> kona is a sweet make of bikes, i brought a new kona caldera yrs back cost quite a few £ was living in e london at the time, even had the fucking thing insured lol


Hahaha nice 1 knew someone would say that lol...Yeh its a pretty sick ride second hand like but the bitch flys thought it would be a good idea seen as summers coming be nice to get out a few pub stops on the waylike realised iI'm unfit after a 2 mile speed burst lol[/QUOTE]

that kona i had was bloody years ago, lovely bikes tho, last bike ride i did was for a local charity theres bikepaths all over the town im at and load of people from the missus work rode round em all raising money for the charity was 22miles i think thought i was gonna fucking die by the end lol i kept that to me self tho seeing as the charity was a local hospice lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i no gboy i am mate i carnt be arsed anymore with the constant ewars lol but im not FUCKING ginger lol


na your much much worse

BALD!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Easy gboy Yeh go for a ride and have a joint stop or something chill out in a field somewhere canna beat the British summer or should I say English lol I can't wait to go on a long cruise on me new whip lol


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2014)

The bairns today will get out for sum proper pics of each 4 up here's them in the tent this morning 
 
And here's them 17 
Days ago


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 19, 2014)

Now here's a pair of slippers relax, none of ur ponsy european nonesence lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

are we really comparing slipper pics now? and i thought i was getting old mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Looool regret those tattoos much? Looks like ur kid took a magic marker to ur legs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

goooood morningah, anyone else into their poker, mrs is teaching me and ive started to win a few pence, nice to chill with a bag of vape and some poker getting into it


----------



## budolskie (Apr 19, 2014)

Also the little bit wax I made yesterday, 1.8g from about 10g dust and loose bits out the bottom of the full ones and 3 g of bud in aswell, had a few bongs with the lads last neet and this morning. Here's what I have left


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Aye I quite like a dabble at poker mate I can't hide my excitement tho in real games sit there grinning lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> goooood morningah, anyone else into their poker, mrs is teaching me and ive started to win a few pence, nice to chill with a bag of vape and some poker getting into it


Love me a bit of texas holdem


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

That's my game prolapse only other card hames I'm good at are rummy and 7 card brag oh and snap lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looool regret those tattoos much? Looks like ur kid took a magic marker to ur legs


I regret more than they 2 lol ive over 30 tattoos and only 12 done by a tattooist, the rest was my fault, i watched 2 much miami ink about 7-8 years ago thought I was ami james so bought a tattoo kit and went to town on myself and a few friends and family, tbh some were pretty good but the rest like u said look like they been drawn on by a 10 year old lol, sneedless to say after a year the kit was sold and ive not attempted it again.


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 19, 2014)

HI guys been a whilst but iv got 2 dippy ellies ans a slh that nexer cracked bit it happene in most packs of seegs they get,just hope i get a girl lol,got a galaxy ace think it would be safe for taking pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> HI guys been a whilst but iv got 2 dippy ellies ans a slh that nexer cracked bit it happene in most packs of seegs they get,just hope i get a girl lol,got a galaxy ace think it would be safe for taking pics?


Check if your phone allows the option to not show.your location..might be in picture setting if not just download something. That will scrub the exif data n ur grand


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 19, 2014)

do you need 2 downloas the rolituo app?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

No lol doesn't matter once you clean the metadata (data about data ie location..also known as exif data so incorporat both words when Google searching.for free software


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2014)

settings/location services,
turn off

afternoon gents, jst spent a ton in iceland FFS


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

Iv Just Done A Major SuperCrop On 6 Of My Girls 2hours ago n a bit, Some More So Than The Others. The thing is, the time I started to when I finished was an hr before to 2mins before lights out. Im thinking the stress may be a bloody lot like what do u guys think. IF U want pics ill take em n Show You. Theyre in veg so im not too worried but never have I cropped almost every single main head and tall branch so wanted some input, advice and whatever.

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Iv Just Done A Major SuperCrop On 6 Of My Girls 2hours ago n a bit, Some More So Than The Others. The thing is, the time I started to when I finished was an hr before to 2mins before lights out. Im thinking the stress may be a bloody lot like what do u guys think. IF U want pics ill take em n Show You. Theyre in veg so im not too worried but never have I cropped almost every single main head and tall branch so wanted some input, advice and whatever.
> 
> **Mainey**


 smack those bitches up Mainey they love it


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

Theres a fuck load of heads though like a lot atm. Jus had an nap n feel more drained than before napping. These Are the times I miss Smoking

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Love me a bit of texas holdem


 Yeh I love My Poker Used to be addicted till I went jail and was forced to stop. Not been as big 3 n half yrs later but downloaded zynga 4days ago and iv been on it since lol no more real life bets for me.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smack those bitches up Mainey they love it


Lol Yeh I Know But I was wandering if this is excessive and should have done it within 3days rather thsn piling all the stress at ones

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

They don't seem to show much but if u compare with other pics on journal from few days ago youll see theyve been opened up can see through them almost now.

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

that s a good job mate plants are superhealthy so its time for bdsm, they will fill out tommrw and ull get more heads


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol on my break so I've the dog in the garden n he's jumping about like a lamb lol cute n all but with each jup he's taking chunks out the ground.lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 19, 2014)

UK GROWERS! who is going to attempt an outdoor grow this year? i have good feelings about this summer hopefully get sum good results!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Aye I'd love to do one this year but like was said last night finding somewhere in the UK where no one goes in near enough impossible....I had one last year in me garden had to chop her down tho...when I did her branches were bigger that a wheelie bin lol she was about6.5 ft tall an aabsolute beast man


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

that was a big plant mate, what time of year did u cut it down in the end? had she started to flower?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Think it was July mate Yeh she had just started flower man about a week in I rekon....it was the infamous gth#1 as well would have been lovely if spider mites didn't eat it all lol actually if was not long before my episode so late August I think mate


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

fucking get in sunderland!!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think it was July mate Yeh she had just started flower man about a week in I rekon....it was the infamous gth#1 as well would have been lovely if spider mites didn't eat it all lol actually if was not long before my episode so late August I think mate


yeah i dont think its until mid august that the light hours change for it to flower so would be more likely then if she had started to flower, was a fucking beast of plant tho mate HUGE.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

It was 2 plants wernt it shawny? Still was 2 nice big plants! Just a pity they was in ur back yard ye twat lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Finally decided on what seeds to pick for the attitude promo..pissed off they have fuck all of the ones I want in pick n mix but sure fuck it.. 
Dna-sour secret
Dna -chocolope 
Reserve pervade-purple wreck
Humboldt-blue dream
Dr underground -melon gum all pick n mix n fem...now imma wait till the 22nd


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Finally decided on what seeds to pick for the attitude promo..pissed off they have fuck all of the ones I want in pick n mix but sure fuck it..
> Dna-sour secret
> Dna -chocolope
> Reserve pervade-purple wreck
> ...


That chocolope is one of my m8s fav smokes when in the dam relax. And you've no need for anything fucking chocolate m8 lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

u have the bbq out again today then mg?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u have the bbq out again today then mg?


Lol, aye around 2 o'clock m8,...thinkin of fire it up again now. Suns not really out but fuck it I'm hungry


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, aye around 2 o'clock m8,...thinkin of fire it up again now. Suns not really out but fuck it I'm hungry


lol im pretty marvin meself, theres a bbq takeaway near me its lovely mate they got a new burger at the min 

Hand pulled smoked beef short rib, jalapenos, a blend of spices and seasoning to make a chilli that is mega on flavour! Served as a dollop on a juicy chuck beef burger with melted cheese, salad and mayo in a semolina topped bun.

hmmmmmm


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol im pretty marvin meself, theres a bbq takeaway near me its lovely mate they got a new burger at the min
> 
> Hand pulled smoked beef short rib, jalapenos, a blend of spices and seasoning to make a chilli that is mega on flavour! Served as a dollop on a juicy chuck beef burger with melted cheese, salad and mayo in a semolina topped bun.
> 
> hmmmmmm


There's a burger place near me m8, just does burgers and sides, does a pulled pork burger with smoked applewood cheese and apple sauce, fucking lovely. Also do a breakfast burger, sausage meat burger, bacon egg and tomatoe, yet to try that yet but it's next on the list


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There's a burger place near me m8, just does burgers and sides, does a pulled pork burger with smoked applewood cheese and apple sauce, fucking lovely. Also do a breakfast burger, sausage meat burger, bacon egg and tomatoe, yet to try that yet but it's next on the list


lol sounds pretty bloody nice, i do love that pulled pork the place local to me dos the pulled pork n brisket,ribs etc

ive had a few of these 
*
Pork-Wich*
A meaty layered stack to include a cajun pork steak, hickory smoked bacon, chorizo and BBQ hand pulled pork

hmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

theres another place close to me thats doing a man v food challenge, u gotta eat a foot long hotdog topped with pulled pork, 1kg of fries and a milkshake in 12mins if you do ya get it free and a 20quid tab at the bar, like ya gonna feel to get on the grog after eating all that washed down with a milkshake lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

I just had lamb steaks with spiced sweet potato and a bottle of red, now on the dmt hash at 230 in the vape my kinda buzz


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

if ide ve written pulled lamb steaks then it woulda sounded bttr, I could do with a pull come to think of it


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

u talking vino,dmt hash combo jibberish mate lol

id take lamb steaks over the pulled pork personally, aint that keen on sweet potato tho tbh.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol on my break so I've the dog in the garden n he's jumping about like a lamb lol cute n all but with each jup he's taking chunks out the ground.lol


Hes a tough lookin bully of a dog lmao. Creating craters each jump u say

**Mainey**


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

why was ya banged up then mainey? carnt be posting that without someone asking mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

Been fishing & camping last 2 days , middle of nowhere up in Brecon at a big reservoir . Being caked up in the forest at night gave me the willys big styli ! Lol, @ Yorki , sorry m8 , thought I had put that pic to bed, it was an acer, he grows diff varietys of em in poly with his weed. I was caked up when he sent pic lol, I didn't look proply at it, just saw 5 fingers & didn't realise he was fucking wit me !,


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u talking vino,dmt hash combo jibberish mate lol
> 
> id take lamb steaks over the pulled pork personally, aint that keen on sweet potato tho tbh.


 u gotta have em spicey and a bit salty and burnt on one side otherwise its just jungle swede


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeh they were beasty man proper....yes hydro there was 2 and another 13 which the sniffer dogs dug up lmao only small bun a kush clones tho....jus potted up 10 exo and 2 billberrys into their final home now 2 weeks and there getting flipped man


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay About an Hour and a half I Just Got the Auto wave on and decided to crack all I had so few days should have em sprouting up nice n rwady for transplant to final medium. 

2-White Widows
1-Cream Caramel(excited about These)
1-Amnesia XXL
1-Dark Devil Big Devil Version(cant wait to see this in the end looks beautiful)

Will do a journal on their life course lol

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> why was ya banged up then mainey? carnt be posting that without someone asking mate?


I was in the Other Drugs Game, Moving The Hard. Never turning back. Prefer manual labour of a gardener n brings much more joy even when not for profit. 

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

outdoor grows are a bit high risk low to no reward in this country but if I was doing it ide start a false 12/12 early with a bin to get em finished in august rather than risk ssept oct but I aint sone it so jus thinkin


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I was in the Other Drugs Game, Moving The Hard. Never turning back. Prefer manual labour of a gardener n brings much more joy even when not for profit.
> 
> **Mainey**


 fair play mate


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I was in the Other Drugs Game, Moving The Hard. Never turning back. Prefer manual labour of a gardener n brings much more joy even when not for profit.
> 
> **Mainey**


 Less stress 2 bud...alot less


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

@ Z, I know you're a medical man, can I ask u about my cramps please, I'm geting severe muscle cramps in my stomach, left & right side, just below ribs, it's fucking excruciatingly painful !, lasts for 5-10 mins, & is sore after. Get it if I turn sharp , or just sit up or move suddenly. I'm 45, overweight , 6ft 16 & half stone, i am abit of a lazy get also. Had to stop car in road other day & get out , my stomach muscle tightend & felt like it was "rippling", HELP its fucking agony when it comes on !Lol.Cheers Z


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Dos it hurt when you pee n is there blood when you pee?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @ Z, I know you're a medical man, can I ask u about my cramps please, I'm geting severe muscle cramps in my stomach, left & right side, just below ribs, it's fucking excruciatingly painful !, lasts for 5-10 mins, & is sore after. Get it if I turn sharp , or just sit up or move suddenly. I'm 45, overweight , 6ft 16 & half stone, i am abit of a lazy get also. Had to stop car in road other day & get out , my stomach muscle tightend & felt like it was "rippling", HELP its fucking agony when it comes on !Lol.Cheers Z


Sounds like a post from an agony aunt page lol, dear auntie z, please help im having severe cramps in my stomach,

Sorry to tell u baz it called puberty mate ur gonna start ur period lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

doc Z please diagnose lol ffs we thought we was losing ol baz not so long ago


zeddd said:


> outdoor grows are a bit high risk low to no reward in this country but if I was doing it ide start a false 12/12 early with a bin to get em finished in august rather than risk ssept oct but I aint sone it so jus thinkin


lot of work to false flower a good enough crop but well doable even in the uk summer.

large garden n shed/garage thats dark i.e no light leaks, well doable.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Kidney stone

Can't be arsed with outdoors they are fun but fuck it focus on the indoor man that's where the moneys at outdoor ends up too scraggly


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dos it hurt when you pee n is there blood when you pee?


No m8, just these fucking muscle cramps !, prob cause I'm unfit & fucked !,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Kidney stone


That's why I asked about the sore when he wees n also blood may be visible in the piss


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

i member years ago me mum had gall stones, they give ya some wicked pain meds for them i want some lmao she was on pethidine tabs fuck they are niiiice lolol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @ Z, I know you're a medical man, can I ask u about my cramps please, I'm geting severe muscle cramps in my stomach, left & right side, just below ribs, it's fucking excruciatingly painful !, lasts for 5-10 mins, & is sore after. Get it if I turn sharp , or just sit up or move suddenly. I'm 45, overweight , 6ft 16 & half stone, i am abit of a lazy get also. Had to stop car in road other day & get out , my stomach muscle tightend & felt like it was "rippling", HELP its fucking agony when it comes on !Lol.Cheers Z


 sorry man but I m no expert in abdominal pain but with your history u need to get a physical check up at the drs, they will have a feel and tell u whats what


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol Ram, , "could Dr Z come to the consultation room please"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Lmao Rambo think in bout the meds look hahaha....Yeh could be let's see what doctor zedd says


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> outdoor grows are a bit high risk low to no reward in this country but if I was doing it ide start a false 12/12 early with a bin to get em finished in august rather than risk ssept oct but I aint sone it so jus thinkin


Just a thought. (Never done outdoor grow before either) How about just Vegging from Now Till August And Throwing Outside? Should be about the time liggt change is coming so it may get a lil veg time more which would do wonders to what would have been from the long months veg time n electric bill consuming but worth it I think and less risk or same risk but less time ur girls out there the better than having to veg n flower? I feel like I dnt knw the fuck im on now. Can anyone get the jist of it and eleaborate on an idea around that or from experience?

**Mainey**


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry man but I m no expert in abdominal pain but with your history u need to get a physical check up at the drs, they will have a feel and tell u whats what


There fucking useless m8, but I will go , I have to. I've had stones already Shawny, not them this time, just tight muscle spasms abdominal wall. Fuck it hurts when it happens !. Thanks Z.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Weird that Baz mate Yeh I'd go docs or hospital and get to the bottom if it typical man tho won't go to docs unless ya balls are dropping off


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

your be gonna be running the risk and its a big risk in the uk of heavy rains come early oct when ya crop would be ready if u put out august and then your got moldy bud, false flowering is ya best option.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

i missed 107 messages according to this new site that tracks everything.......and ya still all chatting shite lol.....

evening boys....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Weird that Baz mate Yeh I'd go docs or hospital and get to the bottom if it typical man tho won't go to docs unless ya balls are dropping off


Yes , I never go unless there's claret coming out of places it shouldn't .


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Weird that Baz mate Yeh I'd go docs or hospital and get to the bottom if it typical man tho won't go to docs unless ya balls are dropping off





bazoomer said:


> There fucking useless m8, but I will go , I have to. I've had stones already Shawny, not them this time, just tight muscle spasms abdominal wall. Fuck it hurts when it happens !. Thanks Z.


is there any way you could have torn ya abdominal wall......ya know groping a cat or tossing the sheep off.....are we all over 6ft and 16stone.......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your be gonna be running the risk and its a big risk in the uk of heavy rains come early oct when ya crop would be ready if u put out august and then your got moldy bud, false flowering is ya best option.


I think I'd only try an outdoor grow if I had a house in the middle of nowhere with land, like what ye call him that was on here with all the autos


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

no probs mate, these things always have to be seen and felt cos so many benign probs can cause painful symptoms but u did have problems from driving that dustcart so make sure u mention it to whoever u c


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is there any way you could have torn ya abdominal wall......ya know groping a cat or tossing the sheep off.....are we all over 6ft and 16stone.......


I'm gettin the impression too that yous are all fat fuckers lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 19, 2014)

colonoscopy? lovely, just wat every man looks forward too.

shit! hope ya int caught goat thrush baz! u wrongen

 gws.


and fuk u hydro u skinny lil fucker! wer just big boned, honest,

besides shows to the quality of our weed the amount we eat, ya get me blad?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think I'd only try an outdoor grow if I had a house in the middle of nowhere with land, like what ye call him that was on here with all the autos


 yeah but those outdoor plants would compromise your indoor grow in said place


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think I'd only try an outdoor grow if I had a house in the middle of nowhere with land, like what ye call him that was on here with all the autos


i had a mate do a single outdoor blueberry yrs ago, was a lucky fuck tho cause that yr we had a very late summer he cropped mid oct was a nice smoke and he got 5-6oz from it, unless u got a secure garden outdoor is a no no imo, i read and no of many a failed guerilla grow the UK is too small for that shit.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah but those outdoor plants would compromise your indoor grow in said place


Aye that's the other thing too zeddd, I don't think I could deal with it tbh, I'd have a 12ft fence aroun the growin patch just to be sure no one would see lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

there's some people who do big outdoor grows....i swear some guy in wales who had loads of land (miles n miles) was doing a few trees.....im sure he was on ere....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> there's some people who do big outdoor grows....i swear some guy in wales who had loads of land (miles n miles) was doing a few trees.....im sure he was on ere....


bring the link to show then lem cause i never seen em in 5+ yrs of being on riu.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Your all fat fuckers all this food talk n ting bet your pants were twitching when you were thinking about steaks and bbq's lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

post: 10424217 said:


> yeah but those outdoor plants would compromise your indoor grow in said place


naw man, shut the grow show down and do a couple organic trees in the summer outside......perfect indoor growing in the winter.....thats how id love to do it year in year out.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Outdoor take too long man not worth it unless u got about 50 of em lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

fuck off bizz your a greedy fucker u love ya munch your just one of them lucky fucks who can eat what they wont n never put on ne weight lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bring the link to show then lem cause i never seen em in 5+ yrs of being on riu.......


chill Winston im not saying that's set in stone but if it comes back to me ill post the link if i can even find it.....the guy lived in wales in a house bang in the middle of a huge forest grass type patch.....the geezer was minted.....either that or the cali orange bud in smoking on now is mashing everything together againlol


either that


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2014)

Goat thrush !, only you Ice. 
Sorry I bought my fucked body In to the mix lol, but I feel at home here & I can share with most of you my ups & downs.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i had a mate do a single outdoor blueberry yrs ago, was a lucky fuck tho cause that yr we had a very late summer he cropped mid oct was a nice smoke and he got 5-6oz from it, unless u got a secure garden outdoor is a no no imo, i read and no of many a failed guerilla grow the UK is too small for that shit.


Id rather do an indoor grow if im to pull 5-6oz rather pathetic for the outdoor caliber. You would expect much more even if the smoke was great yield is major perk off outdoor without great hassle of cultivation as it is indoors so not worth in my opinion.

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeh think I've got hollow legs mate aye Baz think u told us about everything else lol..anyone else watchin taken?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Id rather do an indoor grow if im to pull 5-6oz rather pathetic for the outdoor caliber. You would expect much more even if the smoke was great yield is major perk off outdoor without great hassle of cultivation as it is indoors so not worth in my opinion.
> 
> **Mainey**


 
wtf.....u know weeds ment to grow outdoors??

look at bizzles bush.....if that was allowed to flower that would have been 15+ oz easy.....

the yanks have been arguing over outdoor grown weed vs indoor for years......and there still at it..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye that's the other thing too zeddd, I don't think I could deal with it tbh, I'd have a 12ft fence aroun the growin patch just to be sure no one would see lol


 ive got some space but no way do I want outdoor plants ide be so stressed with whats goin on indoors so ill stick with me tommies


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Stop talking Bout my bush I'm getting all wet


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Goat thrush !, only you Ice.
> Sorry I bought my fucked body In to the mix lol, but I feel at home here & I can share with most of you my ups & downs.


if ice can freely post piks of the "foot"......i think we can take anything lol.....

(no offence man)


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Id rather do an indoor grow if im to pull 5-6oz rather pathetic for the outdoor caliber. You would expect much more even if the smoke was great yield is major perk off outdoor without great hassle of cultivation as it is indoors so not worth in my opinion.
> 
> **Mainey**


agreed mainey, but this was a very shit strain i,e dp blueberry and it wasnt planted in the ground you could get much better yields than that done better, my point is the uk summer is enough to grow weed to a decent standard but needs to be done right and the right strain.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf.....u know weeds ment to grow outdoors??
> 
> look at bizzles bush.....if that was allowed to flower that would have been 15+ oz easy.....
> 
> the yanks have been arguing over outdoor grown weed vs indoor for years......and there still at it..


Lemon understand I personally think an outdoor grow is bwtter and will likely yield much more than indoor what I said was specific to the grow that was mentioned pulling of 5-6oz for an outdoor grow its seems rather small real small and within thay time with 1 plant I would pull of more than 5-6oz indoors. So In that scenario an indoor would be ideal n better than that outdoor for 1 plant. Not saying indoor is better tjan outdoor im saying that grow was just dead(yield wise for an outdoor)

**Mainey**


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Stop talking Bout my bush I'm getting all wet


think bout it bizz was 6ft + a wk into flower so prob would have ended up 8ft +, and yielded a lot of weed, ol well never mind u chopped it lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> naw man, shut the grow show down and do a couple organic trees in the summer outside......perfect indoor growing in the winter.....thats how id love to do it year in year out.....


 hippy, u need that income year round, this aint cali or manala man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Hahaha ye fucker...Yeh would.if been a good tasty yield like...but flux were attacking it and all sorts it would of been a constant battle....but Yeh I demon she'd a been huge man its all about starting em indoors them moving em out about this time of year at abouta 1ft tall


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha ye fucker...Yeh would.if been a good tasty yield like...but flux were attacking it and all sorts it would of been a constant battle....but Yeh I demon she'd a been huge man its all about starting em indoors them moving em out about this time of year at abouta 1ft tall


the only succestfull outdoor plant i seen irl was the 5-6oz blueberry i spoke about but as you say when it was brought inside to chop was covered in bugs but no spidermite? also the buds where really leafy not like indoor of the same strain which a few of us where growing,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

I've done 2 successful outdoors but way before in started growing properly i didn't have a clue was just bag seed but both were very nice flavour and high to em just shit yields lol....I think on one of em I chopped one cuz it was coverd in mites they make your leafs curl up and when u check underneath there's loads of web n shit there its horrible ...that's the only time I've had em tho


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've done 2 successful outdoors but way before in started growing properly i didn't have a clue was just bag seed but both were very nice flavour and high to em just shit yields lol....I think on one of em I chopped one cuz it was coverd in mites they make your leafs curl up and when u check underneath there's loads of web n shit there its horrible ...that's the only time I've had em tho


i planted a exo in the missus garden a few day ago just a rooted clone which i dug up some soil n planted i aint got no hopes for it, just wana see how big it can get before she see's n busts me nuts about lol

it can deffo be done tho, i mean outdoor in the UK and done with good results just needs to be done right n the right strains.,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Were I am I've millions of places to grow but fuck it lol rather playing god n do it in the spare room lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i planted a exo in the missus garden a few day ago just a rooted clone which i dug up some soil n planted i aint got no hopes for it, just wana see how big it can get before she see's n busts me nuts about lol
> 
> it can deffo be done tho, i mean outdoor in the UK and done with good results just needs to be done right n the right strains.,


U goina feed it and shit m8?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U goina feed it and shit m8?


i will mg if it gets big enough, its next to the neighbours fence mate in a house that aint mine by the owner who dont know bout it lool just didnt wana throw it away tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Hahaha youl get a bollocking rambo ....Yeh its defo strain related man I van see.the exo doing alright outdoors man..just don't.get carries away like I did lol....bat guano helps a lot in soil like I used my homemade compost full.of castings


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Supercrop her so she doesn't pass the fence n plant some mint n shit to mask the pong
...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Supercrop her so she doesn't pass the fence n plant some mint n shit to mask the pong
> ...


theres also a fence down but saving grace is next door have never been seen in there garden since they moved in 6months ago and also theres fuck all here growing here or kept here its a clean house, well bar said 1 small clone growin in the garden lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

He'll.need more than mint.to hide that pong lol....she's a stinker alright hope my filter will do the job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Ur some mad fucker rambo lol....
He can hang a few car fresheners on it....bish bash bosh kilos!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> He'll.need more than mint.to hide that pong lol....she's a stinker alright hope my filter will do the job


hope that filter is new bizz cause indoor and the co's is dangerous mate if your filters aint up to scratch first time i grew em yrs back my filters were old n i ended spend over a tonne on ona blocks n gel lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks.like its gonna be incence burners and ona gel.for me.then its an old filter like.nut a big fucker


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Jaysus buy a new filter will you...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Typings hard when your stoned and on your phone ...that bastard fill stop keeps getting in there lol

Aye if gets out.of hand I will do by it will be a filter and a fan not cheap


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus buy a new filter will you...


some of us relax dont get to sit at home all day on the comp ''working'' taking the dog for outings on said breaks inbetween missing riu for a hrs lunch in order to buy said new filter lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Think I'll throw this in a blunt to top off these vapes,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey man I do go to work lol I come home on my break to walk the dog. But I am always on my phone when here can't exactly have this on the work screen hahahahaja


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh yeah sorry stoned lol. Wait em what? If the purpose is the "put food on the table" wouldn't getting a filter be the best,fastest and most cost effective solution?... Look, someone better like my fucking picture my feelings are getting hurt here...(joke).


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah sorry stoned lol. Wait em what? If the purpose is the "put food on the table" wouldn't getting a filter be the best,fastest and most cost effective solution?... Look, someone better like my fucking picture my feelings are getting hurt here...(joke).


it aint like that relax when your grows your wage said wage is usaually spent come harvest time so investing in new equipment when all the moneys been spent aint always a option


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

must be nice to be curing with hydrometers n saving it all for yaself but mate im in the wrong i should get a real skill n not rely on drug growin/selling to support me your more than valid in ya posts....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Aye that's true especially when u gotta buy a complete new set up next week as well shits expensive well I can get the lot for 150 so not too bad i suppose but still 150 nicker...nice pj's prolapse nice lmao....well one more joint for me and bed time me thinks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Good point but do you really wanna skimp on odor control? N Shawnster (his birth name btw) has a job! He can get his hizzay up in buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye that's true especially when u gotta buy a complete new set up next week as well shits expensive well I can get the lot for 150 so not too bad i suppose but still 150 nicker...nice pj's prolapse nice lmao....well one more joint for me and bed time me thinks


Yeah I'm eyeing up a new setup for going perp when I move...money I don't have planning on saving what I can for a a few weeks or so n buy it bit by bit.
... WHAT THE FUCK IT WITH EVERYONE BUATING ON MY FINE ASS THREADS! These pj's screem GANGSTA


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Good point but do you really wanna skimp on odor control? N Shawnster (his birth name btw) has a job! He can get his hizzay up in buy it.


relax i run 2x6'' high power 1x low power 6'' when i grew in me own location dont tell me bout fucking odour control ya fat ankled fuck lmao

i had pic i had posted of that too mind.... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

That was literally a low blow lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh yeah pic or it didn't happen lol just messing man


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah pic or it didn't happen lol just messing man


riu stole them post geezer mg will be happy at least lol

what was this crop but ya first ot prob ya sec,third? some of us mate been doing this a long time and i no u love me longtime lmao im just pissed out me nut mate and i was just happy last night cause id shot me load over the missus lmao same amount of vods tonight but pissed off, booze is the worse drug there is imo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

l first grow...ur grand lol I had an idea u had one or 2..(wink wink) lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 19, 2014)

Aye booze is a bad"n like that's why I just have it now and again with the odd gram lol...think I might buy some ripen for this grow see what all the fuss is about


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah I was tempted to get it when you lot were talking about it around the time zeddd gave it a go... think he didn't care for it n someone else tried it on here...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> riu stole them post geezer mg will be happy at least lol
> 
> what was this crop but ya first ot prob ya sec,third? some of us mate been doing this a long time and i no u love me longtime lmao im just pissed out me nut mate and i was just happy last night cause id shot me load over the missus lmao same amount of vods tonight but pissed off, booze is the worse drug there is imo


Tbh m8 I liked them pics lol, as much as I slated them ther what got me interested in the clone onlys to strt with


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

im just fucking mashed lads just ignore me most do lolol just got the ump ontop of being wrecked lool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Clear the room ffs why don't ye!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry eating my easter bunny...Ferrero Rocher. Bunny nigga!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

i carnt be arsed anymore im too wrecked......... 

night lads


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was tempted to get it when you lot were talking about it around the time zeddd gave it a go... think he didn't care for it n someone else tried it on here...


 I was liking ripen from a growers perspective but it cant compete with tea for bud development and flavour, but when u grow with tea u have 2x the work and 10 x the mess so ide say ripen was pretty good low cost way of finishing plants but don't go heavy with ripen as its got some balls


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

took me a few runs with ripen to get it in my head it works, the most important thing is stop every nute and persists with it for the 2 weeks, u wont see anhy changes till after a week anyways.

moooning


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hope that filter is new bizz cause indoor and the co's is dangerous mate if your filters aint up to scratch first time i grew em yrs back my filters were old n i ended spend over a tonne on ona blocks n gel lolol



my first run 4 physco and 4 exo

no filter full run

manned it! pussys LMAO

just re-reading comments!!!

mornig zedd ya COOONT


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my first run 4 physco and 4 exo
> 
> no filter full run
> 
> ...


 orite wog whaddya up to was thinking taking kids to seaside but its fukin pissin cunting country


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Another cracking day in sunny ireland( now that's an oxymoron lol)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite wog whaddya up to was thinking taking kids to seaside but its fukin pissin cunting country


fuking blazing here matey,,, well nice,

il get me a car this yr, gt out n about, ic3 is mobile! or will be. can get abrand new car so its a distinct pssibility


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking blazing here matey,,, well nice,
> 
> il get me a car this yr, gt out n about, ic3 is mobile! or will be. can get abrand new car so its a distinct pssibility


Aye ic3 get urself a new car sure and us workers will pay for it thru our taxes lol, u cunt!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 20, 2014)

Suns out here too relax, good old Irish weather hey!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye that's true especially when u gotta buy a complete new set up next week as well shits expensive well I can get the lot for 150 so not too bad i suppose but still 150 nicker...nice pj's prolapse nice lmao....well one more joint for me and bed time me thinks


link or it doesn't exsist mother fukaaaaaass

hows riu gwaning??.......

@zedd......yea man hippy all day everyday......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye ic3 get urself a new car sure and us workers will pay for it thru our taxes lol, u cunt!


u mardy bastard! lol,,, i wokred for nr 10 yrs 3 jobs and a good carrer, i paid enough taxes and stamp to pay for the few yrs i been fucked. besides il prolly just buy my own, rather keep the money,

fuking lovely day innit lads.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mardy bastard! lol,,, i wokred for nr 10 yrs 3 jobs and a good carrer, i paid enough taxes and stamp to pay for the few yrs i been fucked. besides il prolly just buy my own, rather keep the money,
> 
> fuking lovely day innit lads.


 they got special one legged cars .....10 years of work paying taxes and this is what u will be driving


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

ahh fek of ya old bastard!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Ice a mobility scooter don't count as a car yano even if it has got one of them rain ccovers on it.....no lemon no link a deal with my man at the grow shop he likes me ya see lol.....don't know who's got good weather but its shit down here been pissin it down all morning not long stopped


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mardy bastard! lol,,, i wokred for nr 10 yrs 3 jobs and a good carrer, i paid enough taxes and stamp to pay for the few yrs i been fucked. besides il prolly just buy my own, rather keep the money,
> 
> fuking lovely day innit lads.


Only messin with ye ic3, may as well milk them for all ther worth I say


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Fuck yeah! Does my head in seeing the asylum seekers with their fucking iPhones in the social welfare office not having worked in the cunting country! To top it off say if they get disability they can get back home n still receive the benefits! Fucking ridiculous!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 20, 2014)

WEEK 4 VEG TODAY

These Bitches Be Showing Whats Good. Raised Lights About 3 Days Ago, initiating more of a stretch amd light coverage these fat asses getting broad out here.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 20, 2014)

Last 2 pics are the roadrunner autos their week 4 today from seed 

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone likes his gorilla buckets....nice job mainey looks nice n healthy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Shawny email.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

yeh gunna piss down here too,

shit man, pure shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Lemon the lad with the big house and land with all the plants in the middle of the forest was Mogggy's.

I'd like to know where he went, he's got something very very special sat in deep freeze.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

And IC3, yeah that conversation is still in my inbox. 


To clarify the other was Acapulco Red not Panama Red.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lemon the lad with the big house and land with all the plants in the middle of the forest was Mogggy's.
> 
> I'd like to know where he went, he's got something very very special sat in deep freeze.


I was asking who that was yorkie, maybe lemon was too. Aye mogggys, that was him.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I was asking who that was yorkie, maybe lemon was too. Aye mogggys, that was him.


Sorry man I just saw Lemon mention it but yeah it was Mogggy's, he came from UK420.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

I've got 2 batch's of different auto's of his.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And IC3, yeah that conversation is still in my inbox.


 err?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Memory like a sieve, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

ha ha the swimming pool was bein used for veg space and he had autos harvested in june, but he couldn't roll a joint poor fella


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

ic3 they can convert them so a giant like yourself can see out..........lol.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Back at ya yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

So I spent £120 in Ikea yesterday on kitchen stuff, I'm a sucker.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

I now own a paella pan, lol.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2014)

Quick pic before they start week 4 tomoz gona get them in the 18s this week then flower bout 12 may


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol IKEA does my head in only.been once as well....I don't.like how you all follow each.other like fucking cattle lol....have fun with your new pan bro I got som new frying pans the other week there bang on not even bho would stick to these


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

We'll be flowering the same sort of time then budolski 2 weeks 2day I'm gonna flip mine regardless of size lol I've waited long enough now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

I only really do kitchen stuff.
I'm into stainless steel/wood and Ikea has shitloads of it, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Aye I like new kitchen tackle its only.me who uses the fuckers anyway...only.problem with my new pans when your tryna splash oil on the egg yolks the egg chases you round the pan lol fucking annoying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Don't have that problem, I can cook perfect fried eggs dry. 

Off to se the new Spiderman at the 4k cinema in Leeds later, feeling a bit of slow roast bbq for lunch I think.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 20, 2014)

I was gona do mine next weekend like but think al wait till my b day in may then flip, let them get that week bigger


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Red's True Barbecue Leeds, epic burgers.
(Pork Ribs are shit).

http://truebarbecue.com/


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

that place looks niiiiiice yman.

you ever had the suckling pig feast? i want one lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Here we go again one mention of food and Rambo pipes up talking about suckling pig feast lol does sound nice tho and I've had fuck all to eat might go out my self when the Mrs gets back can't be arsed to cook 2day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol no but me and my pal are on about getting one for a lads mashup one time.

They do a doughnut burger the missus tried one time.
Instead of a burger bun you get it inside 2 fresh ring doughnuts, wrong on so many levels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Gonna try some of that gr


rambo22 said:


> that place looks niiiiiice yman.
> 
> you ever had the suckling pig feast? i want one lol


Jaysus you're mad for a bit of pork rambo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

the menu looks banging, i know it off by heart now lol if im ever in leeds or manchester i gotta go, never been further north than norwich tho lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the menu looks banging, i know it off by heart now lol if im ever in leeds or manchester i gotta go, never been further north than norwich tho lol


Damn rambo ur not messing. U know the whole menu??

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 20, 2014)

Gonna make cheese n mushroom omelette my breakfast. Been busy all day since waking up n crazy night. All this mention of food jus reminded my stomach it needs feeding. Out comes chef mode 'thinking steak for dinner and homemade chips lemon drizzle cake for desert'

**Mainey**


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

i may have had a look or 3 at the complete menu a few times now mainey lol

i like the ol yanky food themed eat-outs and that looks like a bloody nice one, i av just smoked a joint n got me munch on tho, that 4bacon,2sausages,3hash browns,2eggs n beans i just ate barely touched the sides lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd a protein shake n weetabix followed by a tuna wrap on the way into town


I get chicken n duck eggs for free from a farmer a few doors down n i have access to ducks but I have to chop the fucker up myself


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Love proper free range eggs I get em off a mate...been thinking about getting some hens me self about 6-7 will do me....might have a Mexican tonight or a Nandos not sure man love em both

Fancy a nice steak as well hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Protein shake....is that a euphemism for a wank? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

lol...u have no fucking idea how noisy the fuckers are bud...don't think they would be allowed in a council estate. You know me so well Shawn lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeh their pretty bad I know but its a lot worse if u have a cock lol...my gardens massive they will fit in perfect down the bottom end


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

man im smashed, just been thru the full house clenaing and catching up on washing stuck the dryer outside, no way im at in a house in this muggy weather with a dryer running

happy easter IC3 lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Sound like an old woman hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound like an old woman hahaha


shurrup knobhead.
lol

just been to check my shit, seems the exo and livers have come bak since chopping them in half, nice green leaves and TIGHT bud formation, happy camper


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

U wanna cut ice? Got 1 or 2 spare


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U wanna cut ice? Got 1 or 2 spare


man how can i refuse such temptating offers, lol told u ur plant count was high, haha, yeh that will take me to 9

thats IF i grew like, yano


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

What a shit day, no one cunting shops open!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Aye me counts high cuz I'm planning ahead u see gotta be on top a this shit yano


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 20, 2014)

This thread has gone to the dogs just read this page and the word cunt is nowhere to be seen unless you count IC3M4L lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Ic3 is that much of a nasty cunt he's got blue waffle


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 20, 2014)

The exo cuts u guys keep mentioning iv been checking out the strain but seems that u guys are sayin u have the original cuttigs from 1st mother thats not about no more. Whats the difference in phenos between them. I wanna get my hands on exo seed but if the cutting is better premium quality to that of the seed then where can I get a hold of 1 from

**Mainey**



**Mainey**


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

the exo seed from greenhouse is not in the same league as the clone only exo, taste n smells nuffing like the real exo, its not total shite tho just like i say not a touch on the real mcoy.

as for where to get one, most the peeps in here who have the cut either brought,traded or where given it from others in the thread and its usually sent in the post.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 20, 2014)

has the psycosis cut reappeard again or is it still extinct here lol ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres another place close to me thats doing a man v food challenge, u gotta eat a foot long hotdog topped with pulled pork, 1kg of fries and a milkshake in 12mins if you do ya get it free and a 20quid tab at the bar, like ya gonna feel to get on the grog after eating all that washed down with a milkshake lol



where I live there is a man vs food challenge it is a fried breakfast weighing in at 9lbs called the baby it boasts a staggering 6000 plus in calories and people are saying you could have a heart attack by eating it. here is what you get -
12 rashers of bacon
12 sausages
Six eggs
Four black pudding slices
Four slices of bread and butter
Four slices of toast
Four slices of fried bread
Two hash browns
Eight-egg cheese and potato omelette
Saute potatoes
Mushrooms
Beans
Tomatoes

it costs 15 pound but is free if you can eat it all, a few people have succeeded including man vs foods very own adam richman.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> where I live there is a man vs food challenge it is a fried breakfast weighing in at 9lbs called the baby it boasts a staggering 6000 plus in calories and people are saying you could have a heart attack by eating it. here is what you get -
> 12 rashers of bacon
> 12 sausages
> Six eggs
> ...


fucking el how its possible to eat all that in one sitting, im a fat fuck but i couldnt do it lol, i no that area very well lived up there for a large part of me childhood.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> where I live there is a man vs food challenge it is a fried breakfast weighing in at 9lbs called the baby it boasts a staggering 6000 plus in calories and people are saying you could have a heart attack by eating it. here is what you get -
> 12 rashers of bacon
> 12 sausages
> Six eggs
> ...


pics or it dident happen


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pics or it dident happen


 there ya go!! it is served everyday as part of the standard menu


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> has the psycosis cut reappeard again or is it still extinct here lol ?


 lol, a FEW have got it but ther not sharing,

yes zedd im talking about u,CUNT!(just incase u wondered like)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> there ya go!! it is served everyday as part of the standard menu



i can better that mate, stock image, as u was eating u MUST have thought wait till the lads here about this, why dint you take a snap? just sayin .


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

that's enough for 6 fat fukkers with the munchies


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i can better that mate, stock image, as u was eating u MUST have thought wait till the lads here about this, why dint you take a snap? just sayin .



I didn't eat it, that guy off tv did! it is real I jus posted you the picture !!


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el how its possible to eat all that in one sitting, im a fat fuck but i couldnt do it lol, i no that area very well lived up there for a large part of me childhood.


where did you live mate?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

lived in belton for bout 7-8yrs mate, went to oriel, think thats changed names now tho?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lived in belton for bout 7-8yrs mate, went to oriel, think thats changed names now tho?



asif small world , and it is still oriel as far as I am aware, do you still live in Norfolk ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

fuk me i thought u said U had eaten it not some dude of tv


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> asif small world , and it is still oriel as far as I am aware, do you still live in Norfolk ?


lol shore is, no i moved away from norfolk yrs n yrs ago now. 

you growing exo by any chance?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> has the psycosis cut reappeard again or is it still extinct here lol ?


I can get a few if needed I have a friend growing originsl pdychosis n selling cuts but I can trade easy as he wants cut pf my afgooey

**Mainey**


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

oh rite lol shame I was looking for another grower near by to sort each other out, im growing ak47 atm coming along loverly, I got 5 in 5th week of flower and 12 in 3rd week of veg, how about you ???


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

the psychosis is around mate, jus havin a few probs with the clones latest being a total failure bar 2, one I kept and one took 16 days to show roots so have jus put it in a tiny pot with some soil cos it needs food and root growth or it will die, the other prop got pm....the SLH cloned well but peeps was turnin their nose up at it, I got Las cut of SLH from cheddz, thanks bro if ya lurkin, and psycho, livers and exo


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> oh rite lol shame I was looking for another grower near by to sort each other out, im growing ak47 atm coming along loverly, I got 5 in 5th week of flower and 12 in 3rd week of veg, how about you ???


i thought i may have known ya thats why i asked bout the exo.

im not growing nowt at the minit mate, but when i was tended to stick to the clone-onlys like the exo,pyscho n livers.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i thought i may have known ya thats why i asked bout the exo.
> 
> im not growing nowt at the minit mate, but when i was tended to stick to the clone-onlys like the exo,pyscho n livers.


I can do you clones if you need mate , I don't know any other proper local growers was hoping I may have found one. when you are up and running maby we could sort something out everyone round here is extortion and clueless alots changed round here including the prices!!


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

I am relatively new to this site, follow me people!!  I will follow you back


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> I can do you clones if you need mate , I don't know any other proper local growers was hoping I may have found one. when you are up and running maby we could sort something out everyone round here is extortion and clueless alots changed round here including the prices!!


they are about up there klash i no a few who ive sent exo to and are growing it properly, i member yrs n yrs ago proper weed was a rarity up there, was all soapbar n slate lol teenths n buckets lmao


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they are about up there klash i no a few who ive sent exo to and are growing it properly, i member yrs n yrs ago proper weed was a rarity up there, was all soapbar n slate lol teenths n buckets lmao


lmao people running round trying to sell oz's for 280 nowerdays, and tryna give you 0.7 for a tenner its bad down here, there is a lot of nice strains floating around don't get me wrong but the quality of the bud is shit most of the time. and solids are basically non existent !


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> lmao people running round trying to sell oz's for 280 nowerdays, and tryna give you 0.7 for a tenner its bad down here, there is a lot of nice strains floating around don't get me wrong but the quality of the bud is shit most of the time. and solids are basically non existent !


although i aint been back for years now i still have quite a few friends in the area i no what the prices n quality is like there but unfortunately them prices and a general lack of quality is the norm for large parts of the UK nowdays.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 20, 2014)

well who ever can get it i will be happy to swap some seeds or cash or what ever . cheers lads .Got the exo in now 2 weeks in big mofo lol .


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> there ya go!! it is served everyday as part of the standard menu


something like that here in wales swansea somewhere i could never ever do it .


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

where's the uk growers at? this thread is usually booming


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 20, 2014)

this thread was booming months ago . seem to drift from time to time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Yano what lads think I may of hit the jackpot with this billberry she fuckin stinks man exo smell from my fingers has gone billberry is still there and smells lovely and this is in veg lol defo taking cuts off both bb's was gonna last night but I'll leave it a week or so and take nice big ones....will also be taking 2 exo if any1 interested? Be ready in 3 weeks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yorkie pm mate.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 20, 2014)

wheres the billberry from man ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yano what lads think I may of hit the jackpot with this billberry she fuckin stinks man exo smell from my fingers has gone billberry is still there and smells lovely and this is in veg lol defo taking cuts off both bb's was gonna last night but I'll leave it a week or so and take nice big ones....will also be taking 2 exo if any1 interested? Be ready in 3 weeks


I'll be looking for a cpl cuts in 4 weeks mate, cant fucking wait, I'll take an exo back off u and a billberry since u rate it so highly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2014)

kids in bath getting rady for bed, house cleaned, wooden floors mopped,


time for sum gta me thinks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Garybhoy said:


> I'll be looking for a cpl cuts in 4 weeks mate, cant fucking wait, I'll take an exo back off u and a billberry since u rate it so highly


No problem g yano I'll sort u strait out man....its lovely mate even makes ya fingers all sticky from a quick rub....smells like exo but deeper more greener if that makes any sense lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> wheres the billberry from man ?


I haven't got a clue man I won the seeds off a cannabis club think there limited edition lol...dj shorts bluberry x amnesia haze


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

that other pic was better biz ''faces of marijuana'' lmao fucking cracked me up, ya billberry sounds promising a good stink in veg is usually a good sign, proof will be in the smoking tho mate ive grown some strains stank in veg, stank in flower even kept of there smell on just a dry then didnt taste half as good as they smelt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

[E="rambo22, post: 10426528, member: 720865"]that other pic was better biz ''faces of marijuana'' lmao fucking cracked me up, ya billberry sounds promising a good stink in veg is usually a good sign, proof will be in the smoking tho mate ive grown some strains stank in veg, stank in flower even kept of there smell on just a dry then didnt taste half as good as they smelt lol[/QUOTE]

Haha Yeh when I first seen it I thought yes new avvy.....aye same here mate blue cheese being the main 1 but fingers crossed aye ya never know could be a new one to the list.....that mystery strain was a stinker but seems to be losing it as its getting older a bit strange but fuck it I'll flower it out now see what I get or just take a good cut and fuck it off I need room for exo lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

has anyone got amnesia cuts?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

Haha Yeh when I first seen it I thought yes new avvy.....aye same here mate blue cheese being the main 1 but fingers crossed aye ya never know could be a new one to the list.....that mystery strain was a stinker but seems to be losing it as its getting older a bit strange but fuck it I'll flower it out now see what I get or just take a good cut and fuck it off I need room for exo lol[/QUOTE]

you do never know very true, but tad early i think mate get her grown,dried n smoked n your know lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> has anyone got amnesia cuts?


dont think anyone ive seen in the thread over the years has grown it klash? its a very poplar strain for sale in london tho and the only time i smoked it i really rated it, but theres a lot of conflicting info on the strain, the amnesia haze that won the cc cup yrs ago is spose to be a whole different beast to the seed versions that are now about.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeh man I'm gonna take a couple of cuts off each plant just in case its special if not its getting fucked off lol....like in say only way of knowing is when ya smoke it simple as that


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont think anyone ive seen in the thread over the years has grown it klash? its a very poplar strain for sale in london tho and the only time i smoked it i really rated it, but theres a lot of conflicting info on the strain, the amnesia haze that won the cc cup yrs ago is spose to be a whole different beast to the seed versions that are now about.



do you think the amnesia has a hint of a citrusy taste? aluminous green with really orange pistols and potent as fuck! that's the amnesia that goes about round here just cant find the cuts


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> do you think the amnesia has a hint of a citrusy taste? aluminous green with really orange pistols and potent as fuck! that's the amnesia that goes about round here just cant find the cuts


ive only smoked it the once mate, its was very dark green, dunno bout citrusy but borderline fruity and like ya sa VERY potent! my tolerance was up cause i hadnt long chopped a batch of exo n pyscho n was smoking like mad but that amnesia fucking floored me.

i have actually been looking for cuts of it meself for a while lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive only smoked it the once mate, its was very dark green, dunno bout citrusy but borderline fruity and like ya sa VERY potent! my tolerance was up cause i hadnt long chopped a batch of exo n pyscho n was smoking like mad but that amnesia fucking floored me.
> 
> i have actually been looking for cuts of it meself for a while lol



yeah man i need some of that shit, if you find any let me know asap


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 20, 2014)

Aye it would be nice to land a cut of that man...the amnesia I've smoked the way I describe it is almost smelling like coca cola like a weedy coke lol with a hint of lemon or something too...best haze I've grown is the gth


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

follow me people! i will follow you back


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 20, 2014)

how much do people charge for cuts on here? and can anyone get hold of super lemo or sour D?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

i feel a baz creeping up lol

happy easter mate, whatcha been up to today?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Were a bit odd at following.n friending ppl...I'm only following don n that's cuz when the site relaunched I couldn't find the dog thread so I said fuck it n just followed don *breaths heavily*.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol yup bazzers about...hows the pain bud?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

i was about to post up that relax must be going into riu withdrawels by now lol where ya been mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Been busy but I've I pop in n out throughout the day otherwise I wouldn't get to see the pointless shit we talk about lol...that's 2 days in a row you been on about pork products...ud love Germany bud!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Been busy but I've I pop in n out throughout the day otherwise I wouldn't get to see the pointless shit we talk about lol...that's 2 days in a row you been on about pork products...ud love Germany bud!


thing is mate i never even use to be that keen on pork and beef is still me fav, but all this bbq pork takes it too the next level lmao

ive done alot of travelling in me time seen quite a bit of the world n always heard good things bout germany would like to visit just never have, been to Austria only for the day driving about thats as close as ive got lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Smoking on the dog...not as tasty as the dbxl N3 but I'll just put in a little more lol trading some of my smoke with a work friend (only 5g) he's got grand daddy purple from the interwebs so I thought I'd give it a try...any one smoked it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thing is mate i never even use to that keen on pork and beef is still me fav, but all this bbq pork take it too the next level lmao


 not the worst of your habbits I suppose...bet you get the meat sweats when eating there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Gonna vape the last of my iso tonight...saying that I still have a big bag of trim upstairs in the hotpress lol. It gets u baked to fuck n all but it's over rated n far 2 fucking messy to work with fuck me did I get it everywhere n a word of advice don't make iso super high fucking spilt most of batch 'a' moving it from the bathroom to the hob lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not the worst of your habbits I suppose...bet you get the meat sweats when eating there


i could get the meatsweats lol eating at that place yman posted up earlier fuck it looked niiiiiice, think i may have a meat problem lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Austria is fucking stunning bud! Go to bavaria that's the real stereotypical beer drinking lederhosen wearing german...my gf is from Berlin...stunning city loooooooots of crime.I left ireland at 18 n traveled for about 8yrs lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Austria is fucking stunning bud! Go to bavaria that's the real stereotypical beer drinking lederhosen wearing german...my gf is from Berlin...stunning city loooooooots of crime.I left ireland at 18 n traveled for about 8yrs lol


i was on a short hols in Hungary we got a hire car n drove to slovakia n austria didnt really see all that much but what could be seen from a car window lol

i been alot of places over the years but think me travelling day are well over now what with the sprogs n missus in tow lol


----------



## Hairy Haggis (Apr 20, 2014)

Any peepz from Scotland? Follow me and I will follow back n get a good crack


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

whats it with all these followers??? fuck following i lead lmao must be a twitter thing?

and only good crack is the stuff u can smoke lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

That's sounds like a laugh bud, nothing wrong with a road trip... Austrians are asshole anyways lol..Yeah I'm fucking done with it 2 mate n out of everywhere belgium was the best lol drugs n all! How was Hungary? Suppose to be mad for cheap parties n shizz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah this following raz has to stop we ain't no lemmings niggas


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

I had Italian meatballs, slow cooked with tomatoes.....lots of meat in em and meaty sauce which is always a bonus due to slow cooking no doubt


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's sounds like a laugh bud, nothing wrong with a road trip... Austrians are asshole anyways lol..Yeah I'm fucking done with it 2 mate n out of everywhere belgium was the best lol drugs n all! How was Hungary? Suppose to be mad for cheap parties n shizz


i was with me dad relax, we had abit of family bothers at the time n he said lets get away but the fucker couldnt fly long haul cause of heart bypass op hed not long had so i choose hungary just wanted to see a ex sov nation thought there would be some good history but was shit mate, budapest apart from the shitload of amazing fanny about was boring we spent the hols just getting pissed up in shitty lil bars, driving to slovakia n austria was alrite tho, not quite as fun as when we went thailand together tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

I hope you topped it off with a side of meat to complement the meat?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

That's what lifes about mate..Proper experience there mate...the amount of ppl in my town that have never left irelands fucking crazy!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2014)

biggest whitey meat sweat I ever had was in a well known place in Nairobi called carnivore, they came to the table with masai spears of meat from zebra to croc etc and carved juicy lumps on the plate...felt sick as a cunt after tho


[email protected] said:


> That's what lifes about mate..Proper experience there mate...the amount of ppl in my town that have never left irelands fucking crazy!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's what lifes about mate..Proper experience there mate...the amount of ppl in my town that have never left irelands fucking crazy!


too true geezer the same can be said for many a people i know from big english citys, some people just dont like to see whats out there i suppose!?!

u been out of europe much? gotta say my fav place would be SA have spent alot of time there n fucking love it, cheap booze n drugs, cheap MEAT lol dangerous place so ur always on ya toes n fucking wicked casinos.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah America n south America but most my time was defo in Europe.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

thinking of sa i member one time going home or trying to lol ive got to joberg airport with the ump at leaving so thought id hit the bar met up with some Zimbabwean going back to oz when he told me hed already missed a flight i should have took notice lol we ended up getting fucking mashed together n causing mayhem in this tiny lil airport bar bout a hr before me flight was due i left mingled thought a bit of food n ill be fine lol

got a sarnie n crisps n went to get on the flight, made it to the last check in before getting on the plane n spewed all over said check in person lmfao they took me to the check in people i was flying with who took all me money saying that the cleaners in the airport will rob ya lmao i then spent 30 odd hours in the airport waiting for the next flight, woke up the next day with booze belly farted n shat meself lmfao the boxers thank fuck stayed strong didnt make it to the outer jeans lmao but wasnt fun on the plane with no pants n a sore shitty arse......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

That's fucking repugnant dude lol can't say that I've shat myself after booze or anything tbh not even pissed myself...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

I remember coming down from speed in a belgium airport with crazy bad sweats I'm talking buckets n shakes lol...fucking hate airports..going to Americas the worst! Fucking scanned my finger n eye n shit


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's fucking repugnant dude lol can't say that I've shat myself after booze or anything tbh not even pissed myself...


u need to drink more spirits mate lmao sorry but that was a true story lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

I used to love jd but from working in bars in the past it happens to alot of ppl lol alot..the amount of shitty boxers in the jacks is crazy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm fucking stoned to fuck from this vape lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thinking of sa i member one time going home or trying to lol ive got to joberg airport with the ump at leaving so thought id hit the bar met up with some Zimbabwean going back to oz when he told me hed already missed a flight i should have took notice lol we ended up getting fucking mashed together n causing mayhem in this tiny lil airport bar bout a hr before me flight was due i left mingled thought a bit of food n ill be fine lol
> 
> got a sarnie n crisps n went to get on the flight, made it to the last check in before getting on the plane n spewed all over said check in person lmfao they took me to the check in people i was flying with who took all me money saying that the cleaners in the airport will rob ya lmao i then spent 30 odd hours in the airport waiting for the next flight, woke up the next day with booze belly farted n shat meself lmfao the boxers thank fuck stayed strong didnt make it to the outer jeans lmao but wasnt fun on the plane with no pants n a sore shitty arse......



im creasing up reading this lol... your an animal ! ha ha 

happy 420 !


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 20, 2014)

Good stories lads hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

It's all rambo he keeps this thread going at night
night... Thanks to his awesome elixir of greatness....vodka.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Whats with all tne new members in here 2day, and everycunts being nice to them, WTF is this the uk tbrsad or the pussy thread, 

Klash dont know who u are but ur a bellend give up u couldnt even grow a hardon ya limp dick
Haggis, im scottish ya cunt but aint following u ye big kilt wearing sheep shagger
Holy grail 888 that comment wasnt for u, who gave u permission to laugh at rambos joke, fuck off before ice comes along and trolls u outta here...cunt

Anyone I missed??

Anyway, good evening gents, how are we all tonight?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

i dont seem to have much joys when leaving SA last time a couple of years ago, i tried to take a cheap half bot of vods through sa customs they found it on the scanners tho n took it so i then brought a full bot in duty free to take on the plane, but i also had a shitload of clonzepam 2mg the strongest u can get and also clonzepam is pretty much ya strongest benzo, id already started munching the pills n drinking the vods waiting for the flight then carried on in said flight, once me vods was gone n i was quite clearly fucking wrecked when i asked for another drink they refused so ive kicked off causing mayhem n threatening to report all the cabin crew taking all there names like a cunt lol i passed out not long after, but when i woke up the head cabin crew comes up to me and asks my name.

as we are landing there a anoucement for everyone to stay seated as the feds will be boarding the plane lmao i knew it was for me but was still pretty mashed, 2 of em with mp5 sub machine guns have then come on board n not so nicely yanked me out me seat n marched me off the plane fucking wankers i was still wrecked n giving it to em large '' u cunt only hard cause of the gun n whatnot'' untill they pinned me up against the wall in the tunnel bit where u get off n told me to behave me self lmao then spent 12hr in heathrow nick not good lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2014)

Right quick, no pain today had 7 cookies , spaz city, ram, stop doing such long posts,it's killing me trying to focus, u powdering ya nose ?im fucked.out


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Right quick, no pain today had 7 cookies , spaz city, ram, stop doing such long posts,it's killing me trying to focus, u powdering ya nose ?im fucked.out


lol no mate me pal has stopped selling the pure cause his missus is due to drop his sprog next month n wont have it, could fucking murder a line tho lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats with all tne new members in here 2day, and everycunts being nice to them, WTF is this the uk tbrsad or the pussy thread,
> 
> Klash dont know who u are but ur a bellend give up u couldnt even grow a hardon ya limp dick
> Haggis, im scottish ya cunt but aint following u ye big kilt wearing sheep shagger
> ...


you wee scottish prick ! good thanks.. ha ha ... im taking permission..

jump up on your breakfast table and smash my boots in your cornflakes kinda dude n kick it in your scottish face..
politely of course...
ENGLAND !!!!

ice cream and trolls ?

shotty horroh got a good answer for that...






16.20s...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

get in holy grail thats the UK thread spirit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Rambo that is pretty fucking.funny but what the fuck bud!! Why don't you get em sent over?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> get in holy grail thats the UK thread spirit lol


who invited the foreigner / scottish ? they want the best of both worlds.... 

whilst they allow there chief bankers to devise an "independancy plan"...

a pure act of legal robbery.. fooling the scottish to think yet again 

FREEDOM !

none of us are really free. we all are slaves to money. this is another trick by those in power to fiddle people out of there hard earned money. sepearating the UK will make the NWO much easier .

in the mean time .. smoke up !

lets blaze


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2014)

Just seen some cunt chucking his dog 10 ft in air & catching it, reckons dog loves it coz of expression on its face ! FUCK YOU & YER RAT KNAWD MOTHER !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Since you're both Scottish... www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqcLjcSloXs


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Rambo that is pretty fucking.funny but what the fuck bud!! Why don't you get em sent over?


we tried when i was out there but seems it not new the postal person rattled the parcel n said is this pills cause it will be opened lolol

what u really want sent from SA tabwise is buttons ie *Quaalude aka Methaqualone rare as shit in europe etc nowdays.*


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Rambo that is pretty fucking.funny but what the fuck bud!! Why don't you get em sent over?


also i had a fake docs presciption for em, when i was in heathrow nick cause i had the prescription for saying i had to take so many times a day the feds actually brought me said dosage to me cell lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> who invited the foreigner / scottish ? they want the best of both worlds....
> 
> whilst they allow there chief bankers to devise an "independancy plan"...
> 
> ...


Yes. . . But I did enjoy that film highlander or was it the one with Gibson in ? I forget


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes. . . But I did enjoy that film highlander or was it the one with Gibson in ? I forget


yah thats a friday night out in Glasgow ! everyones a camp gay scottish hero...

tell u what the scottish chicks drink harder than the dudes now !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2014)

Bollox, I've ate a whole chicken


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you wee scottish prick ! good thanks.. ha ha ... im taking permission..
> 
> jump up on your breakfast table and smash my boots in your cornflakes kinda dude n kick it in your scottish face..
> politely of course...
> ...


Fair play I cant fault ur taste lol, I was at the dont flop raise the bar tour in glasgow last sunday, some mint emcees in the uk circuit right now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

I enjoyed the concept more so than the actual movie but after one it went to shit lol 

@rambo, did you convince them you'd just mixed booze with ur prescription? best it helped u relax a little lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I enjoyed the concept more so than the actual movie but after one it went to shit lol
> 
> @rambo, did you convince them you'd just mixed booze with ur prescription? best it helped u relax a little lol


i did mate and i was very humble n polite to the feds i got charged with just using threatening behaviour on the flight instead of worse, just got a fine was all.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

any mcs youd say to check out ? Ive not seen that dont flop yet !

cheers


Garybhoy11 said:


> Fair play I cant fault ur taste lol, I was at the dont flop raise the bar tour in glasgow last sunday, some mint emcees in the uk circuit right now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

That's how you do it bud no point kicking off not gonna get you anywhere with em did you keep all ur pills?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2014)

One more thing. .salad doesn't fill u up when stoned ! I've had a lettuce & 6 tomatoes & some cueq


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's how you do it bud no point kicking off not gonna get you anywhere with em did you keep all ur pills?


i shore did lol cause i had a hand wriiten script minit i left the nick i necked shitloads lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> any mcs youd say to check out ? Ive not seen that dont flop yet !
> 
> cheers


Most if the ones I like are the scottish guys like, Loki, M.o.g, Wee D, Gasp, Nity gritz, thre is a few english guys that I like tho Lego, inuendo, pedro, etc, go on youtube thes tons on material, and most of the emcees in dont flop have their own albums out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

World's most incoherent rap goes tooo SCOTLAND lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Heres and old scotland vs england doubles battle from 5 years ago when dont flop was just starting out, this was the uk final.

I have to say there is much betteh scottish battle rappers than gasp and depths, the fucked this one a bit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

25 mins of my life is a long.time Gary thought I was in the bronze for a while till the posh twat starts talking


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

only saving grace from said experience is customs was rammed they where pulling up everyone, but i was escorted threw with feds either side they never checked my bag, n i had lions teeth, 10x the cig amount your allowed 2/3 times the spirits amount, new blackberry n ghd's for the missus i presume they would have wanted tax for.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

What's with ppl wearing.those hats? What pants not fitting isn't good enough so you get this massive hat. He's quite rude actually just the accent sounds fancy...can't watch this they all look touched (slow)


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> World's most incoherent rap goes tooo SCOTLAND lol.


i was just gonna say ... the scottish rapping ? it doesnt sound ny different to there normal talking ... it doesnt work for me. 

but fuck it ....

i get love from all the men ,women and children...

ask the security guard.....

cos im the only thug in this building...

(Arsonal)

now if a scottish mc sid that i would get the punch line id be waiting for more scottish waffle...

i dont get the delivery at all... but fuck it love wordplays, lines and rhymes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

"and children".. K?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

pity u poor folk who even watched a Scottish rap off lmao i love ya gboy but i aint watching that shite...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs35/f/2008/304/8/e/Pedo_Bear_Mask_by_BLTsalade.jpg&imgrefurl=http://bltsalade.deviantart.com/art/Pedo-Bear-Mask-102227896&h=612&w=792&tbnid=b4gquDRzRho2WM:&zoom=1&docid=FDg0ht7VSAm3YM&ei=qFJUU7OuC6bB7Aa82oFw&tbm=isch&client=ms-android-hms-vf-ie&iact=rc&uact=3&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=0CDkQrQM


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> "and children".. K?


its part of Arsonals battle with Shotty Horroh...

it doesnt mean some weird paedo shit...

but Shotty claims to be the new hip hop Jimmy Saville ...
excellent battle .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Heres a better example of scottish rap


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

There is no such thing as good scottish rap


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> There is no such thing as good scottish rap


Fuck u and fuck rambo ya pair a cunts u dont know good music, maybe battle rapping isnt our forte but wee can stil lay down some good tracks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

The only thing you guys can lay is a sheep


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Heres a better example of scottish rap


i like the content.. the deliverys not bad. i need time to get used to it..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Billy connelly is Scotlands claim to fame in my books


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

lolol like your man gboy but + more crack lolol i do love ol skinnyman tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

More fucking big hats wtf he's dappa crack lol.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9rouTjcJ4U


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

The reason it bothers me is I am also a writer rapper and do some battles now and again I know there is some talent up h in scotland, but a lot of shit cunts can go to a studio and record whatever they want abd release it online, gives us a bad name


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

more crack fiends lol roll deep where big into the rock in e london back in the ''day'' lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

And with that im done trying to convince u synical fuckers lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Dan le sac is a serious rapper but hes English..I'll listen to anything once they write their own lyrics but I do love a bit of punk n ska like the clash,ramones or the specials heck I even like janis joplin
But my honest opinion Gary is one of em was good the other said fuck alot lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


 That's the only one I honestly like lol accents fitting.....for once


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

prob is unless ya scottish ya carnt understand a fucking word they saying lmao

lets end it on sumfing different lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here one we can probably all agree was a fucking legend,


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

you should posting this gboy more appropriate lmao 

lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

night lads im mingled n gotta be up early tomorrow arrrrrghhhhh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> night lads im mingled n gotta be up early tomorrow arrrrrghhhhh


Night mate take it easy ya fat ginger cunt ur getting old dont wanna over do yourself now eh? Lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

how old are u geezer? i feel so fucking old nowdays just carnt do it anymore unless theres a shitload of good class A's lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's the only one I honestly like lol accents fitting.....for once


Have u heard the irish rap u fucker, ur accent is worse than ours lol u dont want me throwing up some embarrasing irish rap now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how old are u geezer? i feel so fucking old nowdays just carnt do it anymore unless theres a shitload of good class A's lmao


Im 27 mate but feel about 57, its the joys of years of drug abuse followed by years of non drug induced states and having to deal with 3 kids in said state lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

thats why we all taught u fools english lol you can try pretend ya our own nations but we own ya and always have boys simples........


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> night lads im mingled n gotta be up early tomorrow arrrrrghhhhh





Garybhoy11 said:


> Night mate take it easy ya fat ginger cunt ur getting old dont wanna over do yourself now eh? Lmao


happy 420 !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you should posting this gboy more appropriate lmao
> 
> lol


id love a bit of exodus cheese right now though !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> id love a bit of exodus cheese right now though !


Im blazing a fat exo joint right now b4 I head to ma bed, mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> id love a bit of exodus cheese right now though !


payment only in bitcoins cause i dont know ya n its yours in the post lol i could do with some coins.

not long smoked some exo scissor hash gboy feel mashed now and really am going bed...... lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> payment only in bitcoins cause i dont know ya n its yours in the post lol i could do with some coins.
> 
> not long smoked some exo scissor hash gboy feel mashed now and really am going bed...... lol


Lmfao that didnt take u long mate haha I remember u sayin the same thing to me the other year


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

http://



m.youtube.com/watch?v=EYO2GffqnmI&feature=kp


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmfao that didnt take u long mate haha I remember u sayin the same thing to me the other year


fuck off wanker u get friend prices nowdays lolol

u could always just lick some yman arse for northan prices mate lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=EYO2GffqnmI&feature=kp


WTF IS THAT??


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im blazing a fat exo joint right now b4 I head to ma bed, mmmmmmmm lol


wish i was... !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Wake n bake lads lol those are the rubber bandits bud, irish rap lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you wee scottish prick ! good thanks.. ha ha ... im taking permission..
> 
> jump up on your breakfast table and smash my boots in your cornflakes kinda dude n kick it in your scottish face..
> politely of course...
> ...





Holy Grail 888 said:


> you wee scottish prick ! good thanks.. ha ha ... im taking permission..
> 
> jump up on your breakfast table and smash my boots in your cornflakes kinda dude n kick it in your scottish face..
> politely of course...
> ...


 talk like that down the pub in the ol days and ude get chinned......nuffin worse than a geeza who talks to much lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

lol that wasn't ment to quote HG 888 hope I aint started summin, I was talking bout the Rap battle.......simply don't get it, why all the excitement and jumping up and down and funny hand gestures, surely this is fo the black mentality and white people copying it is just fukin ridiculous.....no offence like lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> talk like that down the pub in the ol days and ude get chinned......nuffin worse than a geeza who talks to much lol


i think its very expressive and very creative. its an art form. theres alot that goes into these battles.
i never thought its whites trying to be black at all. the white guys use there own style.

Shotty Horroh has a brill example of this in the battle.

excuse me "black mentality" whats that ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol that wasn't ment to quote HG 888 hope I aint started summin, I was talking bout the Rap battle.......simply don't get it, why all the excitement and jumping up and down and funny hand gestures, surely this is fo the black mentality and white people copying it is just fukin ridiculous.....no offence like lol


agree on that one, foookin YUTES!
http://metro.co.uk/2014/04/18/police-stumble-across-mans-cannabis-factory-after-toddler-accidentally-calls-999-4702962/

^^oooof

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22251463

^^Lol,,cannabis,skunk,sence. wtf haha

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/10009480/Thousands-of-people-gather-in-Londons-Hyde-Park-for-cannabis-party-on-National-Pot-Smoking-Day.html

decied im going london next year


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i think its very expressive and very creative. its an art form. theres alot that goes into these battles.
> i never thought its whites trying to be black at all. the white guys use there own style.
> 
> Shotty Horroh has a brill example of this in the battle.
> ...


 yeah u r rite its is modern urban poetry and these blokes are very talented, we got a lot to be grateful to black culture music ganja etc, but I all the fake posturing and hand flapping is just phoney, like u cant talk without making occult hand gestures like some adhd kid on speed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Morning boys.



Mark Grist is a battle rapper and by day he's a highschool English teacher, uses it to teach the kids vocabulary and structure.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Grist is a battle rapper and by day he's a highschool English teacher, uses it to teach the kids vocabulary and structure.


yes , i like that he did that. brilliant example of being an individual !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL


well to be honest she deserves the tatoo. gives her something to remember what disloyalty smells and looks like...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> well to be honest she deserves the tatoo. gives her something to remember what disloyalty smells and looks like...


huh#? who the fuk are thou?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> agree on that one, foookin YUTES!
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/04/18/police-stumble-across-mans-cannabis-factory-after-toddler-accidentally-calls-999-4702962/
> 
> ^^oooof
> ...



great to hear hyde park went well...

note the haters comment in the article...about the police turning a blind eye.

cough.... its 2014 ! It should of already been made legal after the huge mistake making it illegal.

wont be long till they legalise it ... they cant arrest everyone there will be nobody left lol

also soon the royal mails service will pretty much run on the sale of cannabis..

work that out ! and then what ..... ?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh#? who the fuk are thou?


what u saying ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> what u saying ?


 im not aying anyhting, im asking a question? who are you/? u find that offesive bruv, u wont last long..... u not heard the uk thred troll initiaition?

found a EPIC forum
http://www.stormfront.org/


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not aying anyhting, im asking a question? who are you/? u find that offesive bruv, u wont last long..... u not heard the uk thred troll initiaition?
> 
> found a EPIC forum
> http://www.stormfront.org/


lol, I can see that being quite full of intelligent individuals lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im not aying anyhting, im asking a question? who are you/? u find that offesive bruv, u wont last long..... u not heard the uk thred troll initiaition?
> 
> found a EPIC forum
> http://www.stormfront.org/


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 21, 2014)

You forgot "10 fucking characters" lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, I can see that being quite full of intelligent individuals lmao



lol.... what is he talking about ? and then look under his names sake and what he stands for..

http://www.stormfront.org/

is that white pride.....???


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Could have emptied my trimmed leaves in there. 

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> lol.... what is he talking about ? and then look under his names sake and what he stands for..
> 
> http://www.stormfront.org/
> 
> is that white pride.....???



that site was made by ex leader of KKK,,
white pride sounds sooo 1980


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Can't think of nothing else id use a cannabis surrender bin for lmao 

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that site was made by ex leader of KKK,,
> white pride sounds sooo 1980


eh ? i didnt think anything like that existed anymore how very comical..
im against the spreading of hatred and grooming people to hate.

that site is garbage...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Canr think of nothing else id use a cannabis surrender bin for lmao
> 
> **Mainey**


dog shit ? lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> eh ? i didnt think anything like that existed anymore how very comical..
> im against the spreading of hatred and grooming people to hate.
> 
> that site is garbage...


Absolute thrash. Dont people jus fuckin leave it. Funny how much post counts up there though. Ridiculous. Puts plenty forums and crap to Shame.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Seen a documentary on that gang n he's not.from the kkk...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Seen a documentary on that gang n he's not.from the kkk...


what gang ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

That skin head gang storefront..it was started in America in the 80s... That websites complete propaganda


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuckin ell man Scottish rap I think my ears have just bled lmao that rubberbandits tune made me laugh tho.....had a bostin Nandos last night bit a ring sting this morning tho woooo..just had a fat joint feel smashed now.....realised how much u don't need all these root enhances and bollocks now first grow just using bio grow, fishmix and cal mag and there bang on roots growing super fast and all thick white and fuzzy...fuck root juice fuck rhiz fuck magic granules fuck em all i say might even just feed one one plain bloom with no boosters once I flip just to see if there any difference


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell man Scottish rap I think my ears have just bled lmao that rubberbandits tune made me laugh tho.....had a bostin Nandos last night bit a ring sting this morning tho woooo..just had a fat joint feel smashed now.....realised how much u don't need all these root enhances and bollocks now first grow just using bio grow, fishmix and cal mag and there bang on roots growing super fast and all thick white and fuzzy...fuck root juice fuck rhiz fuck magic granules fuck em all i say might even just feed one one plain bloom with no boosters once I flip just to see if there any difference


yes you dont need half the extra crap. ive done most grows and now for simplicity and time saving MG really works very well. try it without nutes and just use water... so easy. 

i bet half the ppl with plant probs would be sorted..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Eya Rambo, yesterdays lunch at Red's True Barbecue Leeds.

Sauce's on every table.


Jumbo Wings for starters, get em hot and they're the best wings you'll ever have.
Slow bbq'd over 8 hours or so, fall to pieces pink meat. With a blue cheese/celery stick dip.


And for main it's a Pit Burger + skin on fries with a side of BBQ Pit Beans as standard procedure.
Brioche bun, 2 burgers, brisket, pulled pork, bacon, cheese......


Nom Nom Nom Nom!......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

That burger and fries will set you back £16 by the way, lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That burger and fries will set you back £16 by the way, lol.


i no mate ive read that menu too many times now lol aint the cheapest is it but looks like some qaulity munch.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That burger and fries will set you back £16 by the way, lol.


looks delish... you could feed a small family for that !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm hungry now cheers ya fucker looks bostin tho man.......right bacon sarnie it is then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i no mate ive read that menu too many times now lol aint the cheapest is it but looks like some qaulity munch.


Yeah it is a bit pricey so me and the missus only go to Red's once in a while, like I say the ribs are shit so we only really go for burgers

The other good burger place that is on the same level quality wise is the GBK (Gourmet Burger Kitchen) chain.
http://www.gbk.co.uk/
We can go to GBK (also in Leeds but they're all over) for half the price of Red's and they have a bigger selection of burgers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you could feed a small family for that !


And then it was on to see 'The Amazing Spiderman 2' in 4K for £12 each.



While sipping on a Merlot!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And then it was on to see 'The Amazing Spiderman 2' in 4K for £12 each.
> 
> 
> 
> While sipping on a Merlot!


im too poor to be here . i went home watched last of the summer wine on my black and white tv whilst sipping ribena like a boss...... !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> im too poor to be here . i went home watched last of the summer wine on my black and white tv whilst sipping ribena like a boss...... !



Lol, to be fair since the invention of the internet I can't justify paying to watch a movie anymore.

We rarely go to the cinema and we made a decision a while ago to only pay for 4K if we do.
You do get what you pay for though. Everyman cinema has a full bar with table service (fresh pizza and the lot), plush expensive sofas with scatter cushions to chill in, coffee tables to put your pint on, foot rests in front, the movie is in 4K with sound to match and there's only about 50 seats per screen.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

As apposed to paying £6 at any Odeon/Showcase to watch the same movie in poor quality (not even 720p) with 300 pakis/kids talking/throwing popcorn, in shit seats with a Pepsi.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm feeling the new X-Men at the Imax next week though.

1 of only 2 perks to living in Bradford............biggest Imax in Europe.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

odean in leicester square is 13quid to see a movie, thats just a normal seat, the good seats are 22quid! fuck that!

whats the other perk then yman to living in bradford?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> whats the other perk then yman to living in bradford?


Cheap drugs!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Well on that then we'll have to see what the same 4K Everyman costs in London.

2 mins.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Even the Oxford Square Everyman is £13 to see Spiderman today at 8:45.

'Everyman 4K Cinemas' for the win then!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As apposed to paying £6 at any Odeon/Showcase to watch the same movie in poor quality (not even 720p) with 300 pakis/kids talking/throwing popcorn, in shit seats with a Pepsi.


"paki" bit harsh.. we are all brothers ..!

get your point though ... a bit congested / not much fun ..
have a bowl when ppl get annoying.. works for me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> "paki" bit harsh.. we are all brothers ..!


It's no harsher than calling me a "Brit".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol no if their from Pakistan n don't think it was intended to be malicious in anyway...political correctness has no place on here same goes for sensitivity...heck I wipe my ass with sandpaper just because


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's no harsher than calling me a "Brit".


but it would offend them so why use the term ? and you will find they are British and were invited here as we are unable to produce enough soldiers , sailors and doctors that make the grade.
cos our natives look like this bunch of spineless wimps...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol no if their from Pakistan n don't think it was intended to be malicious in anyway...political correctness has no place on here same goes for sensitivity...heck I wipe my ass with sandpaper just because


i agree that PC has gone mad ... but come on we cant go calling them Pakis !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Sand niggers?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

i member years ago, is prob different nowdays but Australian cricket commentators would call the pakistan team ''pakis'' just like it was the norm.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sand niggers?


wind up... lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

Youd be glad to meet one in Hong Kong as they have the finest bullet hash ! As in grade AAA+ and thats no shit (scuse the pun i think thats how it got to H.K)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

See its gotten to the stage where ppl are afraid to say anything as not to seem racist fuck that for a buzz, I'm not racist but I still ripon my polish mates all that...you form better bonds when you're not walking.on egg shells ppl assimilate better into social settings when they are treated the same...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> but it would offend them so why use the term ? and you will find they are British and were invited here as we are unable to produce enough soldiers , sailors and doctors that make the grade.
> cos our natives look like this bunch of spineless wimps...View attachment 3133843


It would offend them because they're fucking ignorant.

You come and live in Bradford for any length of time and you'll soon come to understand the fundamental cultural differences between white natives and The Islamic Republic of Pakistan influenced South Asian natives.

Ad Hominem towards a generation spawned by an unlawful governments actions won't get you far debating in here pal.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Youd be glad to meet one in Hong Kong as they have the finest bullet hash ! As in grade AAA+ and thats no shit (scuse the pun i think thats how it got to H.K)
> View attachment 3133844


I don't give a fuck the one on the right is cat shit lol


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 21, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> where I live there is a man vs food challenge it is a fried breakfast weighing in at 9lbs called the baby it boasts a staggering 6000 plus in calories and people are saying you could have a heart attack by eating it. here is what you get -
> 12 rashers of bacon
> 12 sausages
> Six eggs
> ...


Mm breakfast lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i agree that PC has gone mad ... but come on we cant go calling them Pakis !


You can if they're from Pakistan or are influenced by Pakistani culture.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

And apartheid in a pear trree...

Been waiting years to use that one lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See its gotten to the stage where ppl are afraid to say anything as not to seem racist fuck that for a buzz, I'm not racist but I still ripon my polish mates all that...you form better bonds when you're not walking.on egg shells ppl assimilate better into social settings when they are treated the same...


i agree..


shawnybizzle said:


> I don't give a fuck the one on the right is cat shit lol


after i smoked the one on the left it tasted the same... !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Both cat shit it is lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

See, fucking paki sold.you cat shit...I'd be well pissed off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

Aye one on the left looks nice but the pic don't do the other justice if someone handed me that is be very very suspicious lol been a while since in had some good hash can't wait to make my own batch of.bubble


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

I've to make a big batch of bubble up from this last lot of trim.

I'm thinking Fruit Polos.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> but it would offend them so why use the term ? and you will find they are British and were invited here as we are unable to produce enough soldiers , sailors and doctors that make the grade.
> cos our natives look like this bunch of spineless wimps...View attachment 3133843


I have a load of paki mates and I'll tell u they are the most racist cunts out lol, and they dont care about getting called paki fu k tney call themselves pakis, why u so offended holy grail u a PAKI urself? Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

And call me a Brit and im offended cunt, im Scottish and proud !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It would offend them because they're fucking ignorant.
> 
> You come and live in Bradford for any length of time and you'll soon come to understand the fundamental cultural differences between white natives and The Islamic Republic of Pakistan influenced South Asian natives.
> 
> Ad Hominem towards a generation spawned by an unlawful governments actions won't get you far debating in here pal.


just sounds hateful...

im a simple grower and i dont buy into hatred whatever we may think of the oppression they may be suffering.. !

Im sorry though that they have been ignorant and id rather not defend them tbh.

anyways im off to go grab some greens..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Scotland is a country on the island of Great Britain Gary, you are a Brit. lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I have a load of paki mates and I'll tell u they are the most racist cunts out lol, and they dont care about getting called paki fu k tney call themselves pakis, why u so offended holy grail u a PAKI urself? Lol


nah im not offended.. just thought they may be especially if ones a fellow member.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And call me a Brit and im offended cunt, im Scottish and proud !


Lol @ proud..ur allowed to marry ur better half now with your proud gay weddings lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

[QUOTE"The Yorkshireman, post: 10428023, member: 240826"]I've to make a big batch of bubble up from this last lot of trim.

I'm thinking Fruit Polos.[/QUOTE]

Hmmm I like smoking it too much to make edibles with it lol if I had shit loads i would tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> nah im not offended.. just thought they may be especially if ones a fellow member.


Nah man the Pakis are on the 'spices' form lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Scotland is a country on the island of Great Britain Gary, you are a Brit. lol


Until september then we'll see lol , vote yes!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmm I like smoking it too much to make edibles with it lol if I had shit loads i would tho


I've a fair bit.

Good few oz's, I'll weigh it up shortly and see.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> nah im not offended.. just thought they may be especially if ones a fellow member.


Thr members hre know how the uk thread works, u need a thick skin in here whatever skin color or religion u are, but we mostly good ppl just like having a laugh,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Yups nobody give a flying fuck once ur not.french​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Until september then we'll see lol , vote yes!




Even if Scotland gains independence from the UK Gary you'll still be British.

The island is called 'Great Britain'.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

so we cant call niggers niggers?

negroid? is that pc enough?

remeer wen we had that paki memer a bit bak? he dint last long like. haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Even if Scotland gains independence from the UK Gary you'll still be British.
> 
> The island is called 'Great Britain'.


No the island is called the united kingdom, and once we gain independence we wil no longer be united with the rest of the uk, which includes england wales and Northern ireland, great britain is just a phrase imo, even on offical papers up hre we get a choice to tick that we are British or Scottish that says it all for me,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

If we ae gonna class everyone by the mainland they live on whats the point in having seperate nations? Why bothr being scottish, welsh irish or english if we're all Brits, why bother being french, german, czech etc etc if they are just all europeans, do u get my point? We are our own nations and are not defined by the island we live on as it isnt all the same,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Good luck handling your 3rd of the national debt mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No the island is called the united kingdom, and once we gain independence we wil no longer be united with the rest of the uk, which includes england wales and Northern ireland, great britain is just a phrase imo, even on offical papers up hre we get a choice to tick that we are British or Scottish that says it all for me,


No Gary mate you are mistaken, the island is called Great Britain.
Great Britain is an island that contains 2 country's and a principality.
England and Scotland are country's while Wales is a principality.

The UK is a political term, it is not a geographical location.

It is "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland", look at your passport mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Over here u get that alot with the north but tbh if we did get the north back we would be fucked (more so than now) no fucking way could we keep it a float


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Good luck handling your 3rd of the national debt mind.


 Shouldnt be too big a problem with the amount of oil we plunder off the aberdeen cost in the north sea, once we become independent thats ours and ours alone so wont need to share with the rest of uk the money we save from that will go towards paying off the debt incurred while under the pityful guidance of the fools we have called pm's


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No Gary mate you are mistaken, the island is called Great Britain.
> Great Britain is an island that contains 2 country's and a principality.
> England and Scotland are country's while Wales is a principality.
> 
> ...


Cunt !!! Lmao I knew what I ment,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Wouldn't it be hilarious if after you lads got ur independence n all that raz they invaded you lot again n took ur oil lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Im way too stoned for this shit im gonna shut up now before I make anymore of a tit of myself lol, 

But still vote Yes !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if after you lads got ur independence n all that raz they invaded you lot again n took ur oil lol


'Braveheart 2'!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If we ae gonna class everyone by the mainland they live on whats the point in having seperate nations? Why bothr being scottish, welsh irish or english if we're all Brits, why bother being french, german, czech etc etc if they are just all europeans, do u get my point? We are our own nations and are not defined by the island we live on as it isnt all the same,


This is what I ment mate, maybe not right buts its what I think


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Fucking love this thread lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

well considering a lottery winning couple are ankrolling your thing for indipendance, its a distinct possiitliy

i see cctv cummin to hadrians wall


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shouldnt be too big a problem with the amount of oil we plunder off the aberdeen cost in the north sea, once we become independent thats ours and ours alone so wont need to share with the rest of uk the money we save from that will go towards paying off the debt incurred while under the pityful guidance of the fools we have called pm's


Unfortunately its already owned and you wont even get a payrise for working..

wishful thinking though ..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

At least Scotland will always have billy connelly.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Unfortunately its already owned and you wont even get a payrise for working..
> 
> wishful thinking though ..


And where are they facts coming from exactly? Show me evidence and I might believe u


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And where are they facts coming from exactly? Show me evidence and I might believe u



Rigs and rights owned by shell company's started by Thatcher back in the day, common knowledge mate.

I could dig you some facts up if you really want em.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rigs and rights owned by shell company's started by Thatcher back in the day, common knowledge mate.
> 
> I could dig you some facts up if you really want em.


Yeah but do u honestly think we dont get compensated for the oil they take lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And where are they facts coming from exactly? Show me evidence and I might believe u


a paki !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukesh_Ambani

for everyhting else theres matercard ha ha ha ha..

ok. im back and on that bombshell. time for a large bowl.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rigs and rights owned by shell company's started by Thatcher back in the day, common knowledge mate.
> 
> I could dig you some facts up if you really want em.


i agree partly but not solely at all. 

I guess the Scotts dont like to know who there employer is...

 

I wonder if hes got a Scottish accent , phaps he does rap too.

I suspect his business savvy is far sharper than his lyrics... 

So therefore Scottish independance has more relevance to this man than your average Scotsman.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah but do u honestly think we dont get compensated for the oil they take lol


No, why would you?

It doesn't belong to you, legally.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuck that shit Gary! Write those fuckers a strongly worded letter n don't even put kind regards and the end put. Just "regards" that'll show the cunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And where are they facts coming from exactly? Show me evidence and I might believe u


https://uk.news.yahoo.com/lottery-winners-top-scottish-independence-coffers-3-million-105238439--sector.html#kUrJAmk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, why would you?
> 
> It doesn't belong to you, legally.


U might wanna check the facts mate tbere is an international law stating that an independent scotland would legally own 90% of north sea oil due to the geographical location of the sites, (UNCLOS)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

*Licensing*
Following the 1958 Continental shelf convention and after some disputes on the rights to natural resource exploitation [24] the national limits of the exclusive economic zones were ratified. Five countries are involved in oil production in North Sea. All operate a tax and royaltylicensing regime. The respective sectors are divided by median lines agreed in the late 1960s:


*United Kingdom* - The Department of Energy and Climate Change (DECC - formerly the Department of Trade and Industry) grants licences. The UKCS (United Kingdom Continental Shelf) is divided into quadrants of 1 degree latitude and one degree longitude. Each quadrant is divided into 30 blocks measuring 10 minutes of latitude and 12 minutes of longitude. Some blocks are divided further into part blocks where some areas are relinquished by previous licensees. For example, block 13/24a is located in quad 13 and is the 24th block and is the 'a' part block. The UK government has traditionally issued licences via periodic (now annual) licensing rounds. Blocks are awarded on the basis of the work programme bid by the participants. The UK government has actively solicited new entrants to the UKCS via "promote" licensing rounds with less demanding terms and the fallow acreage initiative, where non-active licences have to be relinquished.
*Norway* - The Norwegian Petroleum Directorate (NPD Website in English ) grants licences. The NCS is also divided into quads of 1 degree by 1 degree. Norwegian licence blocks are larger than British blocks, being 15 minutes of latitude by 20 minutes of longitude (12 blocks in a quad). Like in Britain, there are numerous part blocks formed by re-licensing relinquished areas.
*Denmark* - The Danish Energy Authority (website in English) administers the Danish sector. The Danes also divide their sector of the North Sea into 1 degree by 1 degree quadrants. Their blocks, however, are 10 minutes latitude by 15 minutes longitude. Part blocks exist where partial relinquishments have taken place.
*Germany* - Germany and the Netherlands share a quadrant and block grid - quadrants are given letters rather than numbers. The blocks are 10 minutes latitude by 20 minutes longitude. Germany has the smallest sector in the North Sea.
*Netherlands* - The Dutch sector is located in the Southern Gas Basin and shares a grid pattern with Germany.



If Scotland gain independence they will have to pay the United Kingdom to drill for North Sea Oil. 
And seen as the United Kingdom is a political union (private trading entity) that'll be a win for capitalist politics then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see mind, I think it's all fucked up politics and private company's owning the planet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The uk shelf that we have been allocated wil be split at yhe median line drwn up in 1960s for fishing but will be redraughted to include oil, we wont be paying u a penny as it will be 90% in our waters, the english government just wont admit it yet but look deeper and not just what the mainstream news is telling u and u mightbstart to see the truth


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll be interesting to see mind, I think it's all fucked up politics and private company's owning the planet.


Yeah its all a load of bollocks really mate, im just for independence as I think we deserve a chance to be in control of our own future as a country, but I hate all politicians lying cunts that they are


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The uk shelf that we have been allocated wil be split at yhe median line drwn up in 1960s for fishing but will be redraughted to include oil, we wont be paying u a penny as it will be 90% in our waters, the english government just wont admit it yet but look deeper and not just what the mainstream news is telling u and u mightbstart to see the truth


I don't follow mainstream news mate

I'd like to see the United Kingdom (as a political union and private trading entity) turn over all that oil it owns to an independent Scotland though.

I'd say it's not as simple as you think Gaz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

politics,

iiiiii shitem


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Nitrogen-Hydroponic-Liquid-Plant-Food-Green-Leafy-Salad-Veg-Lawns-etc-/360842371625?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&var=&hash=item5403e1a229

anyone use this for N def?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

See the thing before about the difference between the UK and Great Britain is very important.

The UK as we know is a political union between Great Britain and Northern Ireland.
The north sea and it's oil surrounds the north coast of Britain.
The oil belongs to the island which is in turn owned by the UK private/political.
Britain was around long before the country of Scotland, the country of Scotland sits on land owned by the UK.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

The barbarians sort themselves out and form the Kingdom of Scotland in 843AD and suddenly lay claim to all this oil off the coast of Britannia that the Romans named back in the 1st century.

Nice try Scotland.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't follow mainstream news mate
> 
> I'd like to see the United Kingdom (as a political union and private trading entity) turn over all that oil it owns to an independent Scotland though.
> 
> I'd say it's not as simple as you think Gaz.


dont worry none of it will ever get to either the ordinary Scot or Englishman.

the politicians have had it away .......


shawnybizzle said:


> Aye one on the left looks nice but the pic don't do the other justice if someone handed me that is be very very suspicious lol been a while since in had some good hash can't wait to make my own batch of.bubble


if i saw that again at ten paces id wanna rip your arm off for it..
go and have some. its top notch hashish of the finest grade.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

is Scotland part of the UK then? if not, fuck off gboy to ya dead Scottish thread lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Nitrogen-Hydroponic-Liquid-Plant-Food-Green-Leafy-Salad-Veg-Lawns-etc-/360842371625?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&var=&hash=item5403e1a229
> 
> anyone use this for N def?



I use Canna Mono Nitrogen and that's 27% N and about the same price per 1L but I don't think there's ammonia in Canna.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> dont worry none of it will ever get to either the ordinary Scot or Englishman.
> 
> the politicians have had it away .......


I'm just thinking about possible financial repercussions, it'll cost us lot in the end, from both sides.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuck me that's a bit harsh on Gazza , or should I say "Conan Mcloud , of the clan Mcloud Mclan Mcloud Mc Mc Mccloud clan Mcloud clan" you're welcome in my shed Gaz, bring some bagpipes with you, I love those dullsed tones drifting across the glen, Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

It's not aimed actually at Gary, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2014)

It's a shame we can't all just be classed as human beings ,that live together on floating ball of rock !, funny that .


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lemon the lad with the big house and land with all the plants in the middle of the forest was Mogggy's.
> 
> I'd like to know where he went, he's got something very very special sat in deep freeze.


there u go Rambo.....that guy....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

I've the canna mono myself mate...does the job


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> there u go Rambo.....that guy....


we was talking of successful UK guerilla grows??? he just had a huge house lol that dont count.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

sooooo what's good slags, don this sc x slh is some fucking leafy gear but the smallest cola is over 1ft so im not complaining.......the little one is the yielded the huge mumma is the stinky one and she is called candyland....smells sooooooo good.....

so i got lazy and left the lemon larrys to get all stretched out.....1.5ft of stem...looool....

so i have sliced out the middle part of the stem, and reattached the the top, wrapped in tape. 24hrs on and tops are limp but not drying out.....so fluids are reaching the top.

truble is 2weeks till there ment to be hitting flower lol....miss timed badly....

new seeds started just incase the graft don't take......lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we was talking of successful UK guerilla grows??? he just had a huge house lol that dont count.


loool with the amount of land he has it counts lol you could easily get lost in that shit....lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

wot ever happened to that guy who had a purp weed leaf as his avi?? Ikode?? Or summin??

what happened to that geezer who bought all them auto pots i think he grows n don't smoke...


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

shit man makes you wonder how long till our own riu passes expire........


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

I still can't believe the Scottish independence is still been driven mostly on oil . You can't sustain a country on something which will slow down eventually . & let's be honest the uk ain't going to give you it without one hell of a fight . I don't think you will go independent & I think personally you will be very stupid to do so .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wot ever happened to that guy who had a purp weed leaf as his avi?? Ikode?? Or summin??
> 
> what happened to that geezer who bought all them auto pots i think he grows n don't smoke...


first off is IKODDE, he got busted due to his junkie mom,
second is moggys, hes fucked off, yorkies after him too.


so wayya reckon canna mono N or calmag? been loking for calmag and all i seem to find is the miricle grow job? the eo we all have is hngry as fuk for n so canna mono or calmag? watever the fuk? links anyone/


just sprted my shed out, lekki running to it, carpeted, seats the lot, just need to hand sum curtains, lol fucking smoking shed! il stick the 28" lcd i got in ther too.if the misssus lets me shit il never be out

@rambo my mate does guerlilla grows on the reg, bonusus of living nr the sticks, hes out scouting today for locations


thinking of getting this too for flower i ithinkhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Packsaddle-Organic-750ml-Liquid-Seaweed-extract-plant-fertilizer-Stimulant-/180901451385?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Garden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2a1e911679


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Why don't you get canna mono N,Cal and canna mag n just feed em what's needed instead of adding calmag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.oasishydro.co.uk/plant-magic-magne-cal?language=en&currency=GBP&gclid=CLzYg9P68b0CFYbMtAodPjQA6w magne cal ic3 calmag is what the yanks use...u can try other things but this works naam sayin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why don't you get canna mono N,Cal and canna mag n just feed em what's needed instead of adding calmag



never had any deficiancy problems, all new to me this, so playing it by ear, k
inda wingin it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Ever? Weren't ur plants nearly dead?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

If you grind ur own coffee keep the left over for N


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ever? Weren't ur plants nearly dead?


ther the ones im on about. cumming bak just def


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 21, 2014)

hey guys how you all been? dont really come on much no more tbh but might start. got girls in veg at the moment but rang out of coco so getting that tomorrow then all going into final pots. running headband, kosher tangie and liberty haze aswell as ugorg#1 and gonna flower early may. Next going into the veg tent will be fem with some regs. choclate fondue, lemon skunk and sunshine day dream. 

Any good breeders you can recromend for regs? been put off tga as heard they give nanas. just been told ugorg, bodhi and escobar is the way to go.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just had a lovely bbq out the back with the wife and kids, even got the neighbors involved, feel like a fat bastard now, time for some beers and a smoke


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> hey guys how you all been? dont really come on much no more tbh but might start. got girls in veg at the moment but rang out of coco so getting that tomorrow then all going into final pots. running headband, kosher tangie and liberty haze aswell as ugorg#1 and gonna flower early may. Next going into the veg tent will be fem with some regs. choclate fondue, lemon skunk and sunshine day dream.
> 
> Any good breeders you can recromend for regs? been put off tga as heard they give nanas. just been told ugorg, bodhi and escobar is the way to go.


Eskobar seeds is nice mate, their Chuckies bride strain is fucking lovely man and ive heard nothing but gd things about some of their other strains


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just had a lovely bbq out the back with the wife and kids, even got the neighbors involved, feel like a fat bastard now, time for some beers and a smoke


 neighbours? i TRY not to bother with mine too much yano................. me sheds done gary, carpeted lekkki, the lot.

missus says no to letting me stik plasma in tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> neighbours? i TRY not to bother with mine too much yano................. me sheds done gary, carpeted lekkki, the lot.
> 
> missus says no to letting me stik plasma in tho


Tell her to shut up and get it in there anyway lol

Ive got a nice set of neighbours mate, better to keep them sweet aint it and avoid any problems that can arise from having disputes with neighbors.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Tell her to shut up and get it in there anyway lol
> 
> Ive got a nice set of neighbours mate, better to keep them sweet aint it and avoid any problems that can arise from having disputes with neighbors.


lol yeh sure il tell her, no anal for a month lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

ice if you buy that mono shite and add only n you could put the other nutes out of sync.....

flush then re nute with your current nutes or switch to gh flora nova you'll. Never look back


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice if you buy that mono shite and add only n you could put the other nutes out of sync.....
> 
> flush then re nute with your current nutes or switch to gh flora nova you'll. Never look back



my currant flowering nutes are
2.5ml canna-A+B
3ml topmaxx
1ml tormorite
dollop of mollasis

in veg tent- wer the poorly exo are
1.5ml canna A+B
1ml tormorite (just started)

thats it really, but going by shawneys exo that are needing N to fuk, i guess il just buy some magnecal shit


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh sure il tell her, no anal for a month lol


Won't you be shooting yer sen in the foot though ?, thought you liked her shoving that strap on up ya bottom m8 ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It would offend them because they're fucking ignorant.
> 
> You come and live in Bradford for any length of time and you'll soon come to understand the fundamental cultural differences between white natives and The Islamic Republic of Pakistan influenced South Asian natives.
> 
> Ad Hominem towards a generation spawned by an unlawful governments actions won't get you far debating in here pal.


 superlike buttons missing


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

evening pakkis and pakki lovers I jus been to the beach for the day look like a fukin lobster, and ice Stormfront lmao I bin checkin that shit out for a while, crackin stuff u wont find anywhere else I do love a good sociopathic website. Personally not offended by racist comments like im not offended by horse lovers or people that enjoy knitting I jus don't feel that way myself..... but its the thought police which offend me, live and learn from those you like and loathe, keep ur friends close but ur enemies closer and speak yer mind.................if the noob 88 lasts it wont be cos of tellin people how to think and what words they cant use......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Aren't fucking storefront mental!?!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

a1 said:


> hey guys how you all been? dont really come on much no more tbh but might start. got girls in veg at the moment but rang out of coco so getting that tomorrow then all going into final pots. running headband, kosher tangie and liberty haze aswell as ugorg#1 and gonna flower early may. Next going into the veg tent will be fem with some regs. choclate fondue, lemon skunk and sunshine day dream.
> 
> Any good breeders you can recromend for regs? been put off tga as heard they give nanas. just been told ugorg, bodhi and escobar is the way to go.


Let me know how that ugorg#1goes mate oon after some of them me self the read up looks bang on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

Just waterd the ladies and gave em a spray with fish mix god that tackle stinks man....aye ic3 plenty of magne cal seems to be doing the trick 3ml per ltr to be precise fookin mental man but their lovely and green now and filling their new pots already ​


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

the bio-bizz grow smells like vegamite think its got potential on toast lol

i been looking at the ugorg seeds for years would love a smoke of the smellyberry or killerskunk or that oldtimes,anyone ever grew them strains?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeh all of their strains sound nice to be fair don't they my next seed purchase is coming from there think the bloody smellyberry and a couple of others are sold out tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aren't fucking storefront mental!?!


 well when u realise the real racists are the whites and non-white s who denigrate and marginalise white minority groups its a shocker....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh all of their strains sound nice to be fair don't they my next seed purchase is coming from there think the bloody smellyberry and a couple of others are sold out tho lol


gotta say something about the qaulity of there strains tho bizz that they are all ways sold out mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gotta say something about the qaulity of there strains tho bizz that they are all ways sold out mate.


Yeh true that mate its always the same the good shit shit always sells man


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

tumbleweed rolls through....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

ffs this is the most used biggest thread on riu and riu is the biggest most used weed forum, carnt always be flowing.

tumbleweed is deffo better than ''hale bales'' ya dyslexic twat lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my currant flowering nutes are
> 2.5ml canna-A+B
> 3ml topmaxx
> 1ml tormorite
> ...


why the tomato shit?? And in veg?? Most of them tommy foods have an npk more suited to flowering....unless yours is a 3-3-3 for example id drop it out for veg....in fact id just either use that or canna.... And not mix the two.

if your after organic nutes for veg get that shit....whats it called comes in a brown bottle or blk starts with a b......baby bio ...the brown bots organic the blk bots not


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ffs this is the most used biggest thread on riu and riu is the biggest most used weed forum, carnt always be flowing.
> 
> tumbleweed is deffo better than ''hale bales'' ya dyslexic twat lmao


hahahaha nearly an hour with no one posting i fuck up for 20secs and rambos onit looool

anyways wotcha saying knobba....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

..........................om....................


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

im always on it lem, i see all thats posted in the thread lol ''this is my design'' lmao

im alrite mate same old shit different day n all that jazz....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im always on it lem, i see all thats posted in the thread lol ''this is my design'' lmao
> 
> im alrite mate same old shit different day n all that jazz....


lool i couldn't be bothered to hit the refresh button that many times lol jks....

i hear ya i got bored of the same shit today, so i went out on a limb, and made some chilli cheese dogs.....fucking proper if i do say so myself...

varietys the spice of life, that's why i wank with my left hand on sundeys....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ..........................om....................


a little meditation for the nation zedd....im feeling it..
.ommmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

orite Rambo, lem, hope u enjoyed the sunshine today, im half a bottle of Bacardi down and vaping some fruity spicey cheesy exo, kin women hey make ya yake drink and drugs


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

Rambo you rate your power africa ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> a little meditation for the nation zedd....im feeling it..
> .ommmmmmmmmmm.......


 met a geeza in india who looked like me avvi, smoked chillums with him and smiled a lot like a tourist....nodding....grinning..ya know the bollox when ya cant speak shit


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Rambo you rate your power africa ?


 so much that im growing it and very happy so far at 2 weeks flip shes keepin up with 2 of the green crack


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

i really did rolla, seeds are cheap as FUCK there was only 2 phenos in all the seeds i grew and both where good, real good yielder and good smoke.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

just a thought .....

if this is the most viewed thread on the most viewed weed site....
and all the 10or so regulars have nothing better to do then gusse which animal baz is onto next.......

wtf is uk420 saying lol......

them cunts must wait dayyyyyssssssss for a bullshit post.....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite Rambo, lem, hope u enjoyed the sunshine today, im half a bottle of Bacardi down and vaping some fruity spicey cheesy exo, kin women hey make ya yake drink and drugs[/QUOTE


yeah mate was a nice day hay, there a big lake close to me which has quite a bit going on during bank hols etc, i took the kids down there got some of mega expensive icecreams fucking rip cunts, me lil girl went on all the rides rip off cunts lol and then we went on this lil mini train round the lake rip off cunts once again, but i kept up me smile all day whilst be being ripped to fuck lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite Rambo, lem, hope u enjoyed the sunshine today, im half a bottle of Bacardi down and vaping some fruity spicey cheesy exo, kin women hey make ya yake drink and drugs


 
yea man im all good zedd, ya know im loving the weather thanks for asking......watching all the hundreds of girls walk around in nothing as the summer sun sizzels......fuk man i love London....

i got some exo too, bone dry...fat buds......fucking faint smell (considering) and tastes like nutes.....

best looking worst smoking exo ive ever ever ever had....ever....

how was your day? Hows the missus rattled your cage then mate??


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeh weirdly enough im the same rambo. I lurk in the shadows all day and hit up when its most convenient. Now is about that time. Girls are looking good. Im feeling great and worn down from gym. I keep thinking summer harvest is gonna be ohh so amazing.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> met a geeza in india who looked like me avvi, smoked chillums with him and smiled a lot like a tourist....nodding....grinning..ya know the bollox when ya cant speak shit


 yea man, i aint been nod fucked in agessssd


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> just a thought .....
> 
> if this is the most viewed thread on the most viewed weed site....
> and all the 10or so regulars have nothing better to do then gusse which animal baz is onto next.......
> ...


 sno point waiting.... real time or fuk it, I don't want any grow advice jus banter, and were all getting on so well........and there seems to be lack of any oppressive censorship which is unusal these days........I got banned from a professional forum for talkin about some unpopular provable truth.....middle class cunts, this place is freedom


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> just a thought .....
> 
> if this is the most viewed thread on the most viewed weed site....
> and all the 10or so regulars have nothing better to do then gusse which animal baz is onto next.......
> ...


420 has some very knowledgeable people on there especially about uk clone-onlys but its dead as fuck, some of lem can post on here grow our weed and do the rest of life chores, maybe oneday for you mate one day lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

ha i might be dislexic but at least i can mash the keyssss looool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea man, i aint been nod fucked in agessssd


 ^^^^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Yeh weirdly enough im the same rambo. I lurk in the shadows all day and hit up when its most convenient. Now is about that time. Girls are looking good. Im feeling great and worn down from gym. I keep thinking summer harvest is gonna be ohh so amazing.
> 
> **Mainey**


what a cock!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

looool wouldn't now be a convinient time to pop up mainey...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im always on it lem, i see all thats posted in the thread lol ''this is my design'' lmao
> 
> im alrite mate same old shit different day n all that jazz....


Isn't that the coolest fucking line* ever!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't that the coolest fucking like ever!!!


see the true meaning of a true like now??? lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

eveening all,

yeh lem dunno wat made me but that tomato shit in with the veg plants, oops brain fart ther, give it to the flowerer, shes a beast,

adding calmag to the exo over at the other gaff, get rid of that yellowing, ordering summor for mine on wednesday, fuking skint, this purp lark aint cheap, but my fault its summert i should have had in anyways.

everyone enjoying the sun then? awsome innit, shame about our rooms but shit it only gunna get hotter, gunna wire up a fresh air active inlet tomorrow for both tents, should help a lot, 

finding all sorts of shit in boxes im unpaking, like stuff i thought id left at old gaff,its mint. like DAMN! i wondered wer id left this 1/2" drill bit, yano? fuk im getting old.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't that the coolest fucking like ever!!!


bonjourno por pa vor....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ha i might be dislexic but at least i can mash the keyssss looool


Dyslexic*


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eveening all,
> 
> yeh lem dunno wat made me but that tomato shit in with the veg plants, oops brain fart ther, give it to the flowerer, shes a beast,
> 
> ...


 
haha there the best times man, its like re living the excitment of buying it all over again.....lol

if your mixing it with cana to save moneys id fuk the canna off....u can use the tommy food all the way.

u must have a poundland near u??

they are stocking good products atm i got a bottle of organic feed and all the blood n bone meal (that ill never use ta Rambo) for a squid


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

ac units are the only way to go in summer bringing hot air on won't help......£300 ac or no crop!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dyslexic*


T-O-S-S-E-R *

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2014)

Thinking of getting into workaholics...any1 seen it?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

I got an ac for 150 that cools down a 8x4....b+q


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

shit im a post whore.....

some easy watching for ya zedd....ive watched this cunt for ages!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of getting into workaholics...any1 seen it?


 wasssitt


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got an ac for 150 that cools down a 8x4....b+q


 
wtf......what type???


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of getting into workaholics...any1 seen it?


fuck off with ya comedy's im far too miserable for that shit lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 21, 2014)

aye the heat suks, and yes i was thinking about using the tommyh food all the way thru, but dunno how well it would do in coco? so my shopping list is, 2x cool tubes, carbon filter, ducting and clips, yoyo's,calmag, and maybe summore base nutes, but il see,oh yeh gunna buy sum seaweed too. already using mollasis in the flower tent, alwyas do all the way thru.

sat watching grease with the missus,,

fuk i am getting old.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> shit im a post whore.....
> 
> some easy watching for ya zedd....ive watched this cunt for ages!


 that is impressive


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

his plants are a little faded for the stage their at but the scale is awesome.....aact would sort it


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye the heat suks, and yes i was thinking about using the tommyh food all the way thru, but dunno how well it would do in coco? so my shopping list is, 2x cool tubes, carbon filter, ducting and clips, yoyo's,calmag, and maybe summore base nutes, but il see,oh yeh gunna buy sum seaweed too. already using mollasis in the flower tent, alwyas do all the way thru.
> 
> sat watching grease with the missus,,
> 
> fuk i am getting old.


all that setup and ya guna fed em tommy food lol....ya cheap bastard lol.....that tommy food will just be any mineral or chem food. Unless it states it has some organic nutes in...then u will need bennies to break it down for the plant (u shud use em anyways espesh in coco)

you generally need coco nutes for coco because it has great truble holding P....it lets it go freely.....coco specific nutes compensate for this.

like hard water versions of nutes contain less cal and msg because there's already so much in the water......

fuck the tommy food off and go pound land....the bottles downstairs right now but its the only one they do and its a 3.5 -3.5-3.5


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

jus looked at the same plants on day 32,,,,they should be much greener than that with absolutely no fade....yet.....fade their is, thas why he is undercropping the green crack


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> his plants are a little faded for the stage their at but the scale is awesome.....aact would sort it


you have to watch em all but hes always running into little probs....growing on that scale your have to expect em....he also flushes for two weeks. Hes not a beliver in green till the end......


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jus looked at the same plants on day 32,,,,they should be much greener than that with absolutely no fade....yet.....fade their is, thas why he is undercropping the green crack


he has 4 other gardens the workload must be killaaaaaaa


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

ive been flowing this guy for years two grower md.....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

anyways my bats dead.....happy viewing....

peace!!!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

and on day 26 we see the prob....he has missed one or two nutings and the plants look worse on 26 than on 32, good grower he has brought em back....but he missed feeds cos of illness and the end stage was early fade


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and on day 26 we see the prob....he has missed one or two nutings and the plants look worse on 26 than on 32, good grower he has brought em back....but he missed feeds cos of illness and the end stage was early fade


 
if ya wana be an eagle ya cant fly with pigeons man....

ya wanna grow the best bud ....try and learn from the best!!

that's all in saying!!

(not slating any1 ere....well cept mainey....mwahahah)


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

How long do you guys normally flush for.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon u hating already?? Aint that sad. Best wait for results then start chatting ur usual thrash aye 

**Mainey**


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so much that im growing it and very happy so far at 2 weeks flip shes keepin up with 2 of the green crack


Let me know zedd ! Who's green crack you running ?


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

I flush pure water for 2 weeks m8


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

Uk420 is very slow it's. Shame really because I do lerk & a lot of info goes on there . But it is slow .


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

fuk uk420 .... Riu all day everyday!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Let me know zedd ! Who's green crack you running ?


hso but hell tell ya that....boom


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Let me know zedd ! Who's green crack you running ?


 hso mate, liked their trainwreck


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lemon u hating already?? Aint that sad. Best wait for results then start chatting ur usual thrash aye
> 
> **Mainey**


nigga please!!...i got ma mainey stompers on man....ur running basic skills man.....and we don't know if you'll make the end of flower......u sir are most definitely a cock!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> How long do you guys normally flush for.
> 
> **Mainey**


i make ya mum flush for 3weeks straight man.......god damn man that poo-nar-ni puts exo to shame!!!!

(that's straight freeze cheese to u mainly)


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> you have to watch em all but hes always running into little probs....growing on that scale your have to expect em....he also flushes for two weeks. Hes not a beliver in green till the end......


 ha ha plants don't stay green if ya feed em rite u mate, they fade to beautiful healthy yellow or multicolored on tea....all this flushing is gash and u need to get a bttr teacher cos u outgrowin that qual from wht I hear..........so pls explain why I should flush my plants when their tea fed in soil cos I don't get it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

........lmao at Lemons infinite wisdom concerning nutes, coco and growing fucking ganja in general.


Jokes, funny jokes!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ........lmao at Lemons infinite wisdom concerning nutes, coco and growing fucking ganja in general.
> 
> 
> Jokes, funny jokes!


 Why did the washing machine laugh..?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Why did the washing machine laugh..?


Because it was taking the piss out of knickers?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha plants don't stay green if ya feed em rite u mate, they fade to beautiful healthy yellow or multicolored on tea....all this flushing is gash and u need to get a bttr teacher cos u outgrowin that qual from wht I hear..........so pls explain why I should flush my plants when their tea fed in soil cos I don't get it?


wtf when did i say ur plants should stay green to the end.....i just said he don't belive in that?? (as some growers do).......


what am i outgrowing??

and if your feeding teas do what u like.....i don't grow in dirt.....well only starting now.

the only argument for flushing soil in pots is that ur not practising true life organics.....as far as i understand but as said it ain't my area of expertise??


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ........lmao at Lemons infinite wisdom concerning nutes, coco and growing fucking ganja in general.
> 
> 
> Jokes, funny jokes!


i don't get it man......this is a well known coco factoid.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i don't get it man......this is a well known coco factoid.....


What is a well known coco factoid?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

u two got the hump cause in jumping on mainly looooool......

n obv yorky has to jump on the anti lemon band wagon our last bout made u look like a crusty narn lo


The Yorkshireman said:


> What is a well known coco factoid?


shit yorkstar ima have to start charging for all this schooling if ya cant keep up.....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

stop with all the fancy grow talk, growing is a piece of piss unless your constantly changing strains n need to adapt your feeds n growing methods to each strain and if ya doing that then u aint growing for cash your just a hobby grower for percy....

why not just strip it all down u guys dont like each other just cunt each other off instead of this shit, lem grows good weed i no this for fact as does zedd sorry yman never tasted yours n not seen to many grows of your over the years.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> stop with all the fancy grow talk, growing is a piece of piss unless your constantly changing strains n need to adapt your feeds n growing methods to each strain and if ya doing that then u aint growing for cash your just a hobby grower for percy....
> 
> why not just strip it all down u guys dont like each other just cunt each other off instead of this shit, lem grows good weed i no this for fact as does zedd sorry ymam never tasted yours n not seen to many grows of your over the years.


 
that's cause yman took 10 years to grow a round of exo....hahahhaha


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

honestly though i aint got nothing against ya....yman.....for me its a bit of banter and healthy rivalry......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lem grows good weed i no this for fact as does zedd sorry ymam never tasted yours n not seen to many grows of your over the years.


Sorry Rambo mate but I care not for your opinion on who may grow the better weed, it's not the subject of discussion and is completely irrelevant.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> that's cause yman took 10 years to grow a round of exo....hahahhaha


no its just cause i aint tasted his or seen that many pics of good grows over the years, hes putting it out to people now so im shore said people will chime in and say different, just stop hiding behind all the fancy grow talk when theres nuffing fancy about growin, especially in coco n soil and when its really about you lot just not getting along lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

You're no rival Lemon, lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

i give up lmao just argue it out, more ''your a cuntfaced twat'' than all this fancy grow talk so i can at least lurk and understand lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no its just cause i aint tasted his or seen that many pics of good grows over the years


Please Rambo, I'm fucking offended!

You've seen all my grows here and they've all been decent, it's too late to start busting photos of bangers out now but I don't grow shit and you know it mate. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i give up lmao just argue it out, more ''your a cuntfaced twat'' than all this fancy grow talk so i can at least lurk and understand lolol


Says the instigator! lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Please Rambo, I'm fucking offended!
> 
> You've seen all my grows here and they've all been decent, it's too late to start busting photos of bangers out now but I don't grow shit and you know it mate. lol


what i have seen has been few n fair apart yman, but yeah they been decent just rarity's and ive never traded,swapped or sold with you so all i can go on is the few grows ive seen over many a year and that aint been many, i couldnt really care less mate this aint my argument i just got bored with u all the arguing and hiding behind grow talk when its just a simple case of ya dont like each other


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

Easy girls I got work at half 6 

Time to run some Africa in the upcoming brummie bubbler


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Easy girls I got work at half 6


i gotta be up at 7 fuck knows why ive started this shit lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

lol when i first came here yman sent me loads n loads n loads of grow books.......looking back now, i see the reason he did...however i thought he was alrite......up until he started getting hjs knickers in a twist over my posts......didnt you think id read that mountain u sent me.....??...


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 21, 2014)

Hahahah not looking forward to it I got to be honest


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't have a problem with Lemon, lol.


I have a problem with false knowledge and distributed ignorance, it doesn't matter who it comes from.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> nigga please!!...i got ma mainey stompers on man....ur running basic skills man.....and we don't know if you'll make the end of flower......u sir are most definitely a cock!!


Guess you have no idea. Ill let my bitches do the talking. Basic skills lol. Tell me what u do thats advanced over mine? N mind iv seen ur work n ill pull of what u dream about. Easy peazy They Say Lemon Squuezy. Seems this lemons sour from tasting my cum in the back of his throat. Thats Cock For Ya. I have a total of 5 Tents Running, Soon Be 5 and you tell me basic skills. You shall see the end of flower mate.

Dont know why the fuck u been tryna get at me but its defo just hating. Obvious as fuck and what makes it worse is that ur a respectable farmer so I dnt get it.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

I asked bout how long u guys flush for cuz some said the green crack grower flushes for 2 weeks like its unusual when for me sounds right n the norm.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't have a problem with Lemon, lol.
> 
> 
> I have a problem with false knowledge and distributed ignorance, it doesn't matter who it comes from.


you belive it or not have heard and accepted wrongful knowledge mate.....why.....because all u learnt was off someone else.....and from time to time shit gets twisted......

the fact you are ignorant to all but your way off thinking is what gets me.....

its ymans way or the highway.....and for me that just dont gel......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lol when i first came here yman sent me loads n loads n loads of grow books.......looking back now, i see the reason he did...however i thought he was alrite......up until he started getting hjs knickers in a twist over my posts......didnt you think id read that mountain u sent me.....??...


I hope you have read it.
And I hope you go back and read it again because if you have read that mountain I gave you it certainly isn't understood.
(I didn't read it all that fast)

You're often completely wrong on matters Lemon, this ignorance did not come from reading the books I gave you.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 21, 2014)

your get in mainey after a while on the thread either that or your just give up with the thread lol

its how it is your 4-5yrs too late in here for just a growing weed thread that aint what the uk thread is about theres a whole other rest of the forum for that, without the constant ewars this thread would not be what it is simples.

this thread is ya entertainment not ya knowledge.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> you belive it or not have heard and accepted wrongful knowledge mate.....why.....because all u learnt was off someone else.....and from time to time shit gets twisted......


English?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Guess you have no idea. Ill let my bitches do the talking. Basic skills lol. Tell me what u do thats advanced over mine? N mind iv seen ur work n ill pull of what u dream about. Easy peazy They Say Lemon Squuezy. Seems this lemons sour from tasting my cum in the back of his throat. Thats Cock For Ya. I have a total of 5 Tents Running, Soon Be 5 and you tell me basic skills. You shall see the end of flower mate.
> 
> Dont know why the fuck u been tryna get at me but its defo just hating. Obvious as fuck and what makes it worse is that ur a respectable farmer so I dnt get it.
> 
> **Mainey**


i cant even be bothered mainly, it used to be common practice to break new ukthread members in....like a right of passage if u will....


but i see, this is no longer the way.....

i wi cease my mainly attack.....

ps 5 tents don't mean shit its what's in em that counts!!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your get in mainey after a while on the thread either that or your just give up with the thread lol
> 
> its how it is your 4-5yrs too late in here for just a growing weed thread that aint what the uk thread is about theres a whole other rest of the forum for that, without the constant ewars this thread would not be what it is simples.
> 
> this thread is ya entertainment not ya knowledge.


Joke is iv been lurking through this thread for few yrs just never joined in that time so im fully aware of the htpe, banter and shittz that goes down loool n my character after a while will break in n dish it out same way

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> this thread is ya entertainment not ya knowledge.


 nail.....on......head


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll just quote Lemon here.......


Lemon king said:


> you generally need coco nutes for coco because it has great truble holding P....it lets it go freely.....coco specific nutes compensate for this.



And leave this from the Canna website here.........

"*Coco substrates* also had a high cation exchange capacity and retained calcium, phosphate and iron meaning these became unavailable for plant uptake until the coco had been in use for some time and had fully `conditioned’. As a result many soilless growers initially experienced problems with coco they didn’t understand. Few growers understood the degree with which the coco media was affecting the composition of the nutrient solution in the root zone and the fact that the coco provided an almost ideal physical structure for plant growth was overlooked."

"However, *high quality horticultural coco* is now recognised as a *superior growth media for soilless crops* on both a small and commercial scale and many of the initial problems have been overcome by correct processing of the raw product and adjustment or pre treatment before packaging. High quality coco substrates on the market for soilless cropping have often been specifically processed for this use right from the point of removal from the coconuts, through to preconditioning, buffering and pre treatment.
This means that *nitrogen draw down is no longer a major problem, sodium contamination from retting in seawater does not occur, the naturally occurring potassium levels are adjusted and treatment with calcium and other ions is carried out before the product is packaged*."




Bedtime, laters.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I hope you have read it.
> And I hope you go back and read it again because if you have read that mountain I gave you it certainly isn't understood.
> (I didn't read it all that fast)
> 
> You're often completely wrong on matters Lemon, this ignorance did not come from reading the books I gave you.


 
wrong in what though yman?? Examples.tit face cock sucker ball bag.....(better Rambo) lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i cant even be bothered mainly, it used to be common practice to break new ukthread members in....like a right of passage if u will....
> 
> 
> but i see, this is no longer the way.....
> ...


Loool well it was fun whilst it lasted lol. 

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

School after the 10 bells rule, soz Rambo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 21, 2014)

Night all.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Night all.


Night yorks.

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

Hahaha you lot make me crease man...just tayin a nice lemon and cheese fruit salad joint before bed and reading all your squbbaling lol I love growing weed its fun and easy has its down points like (GTA moment) but fookin love it man


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha you lot make me crease man...just tayin a nice lemon and cheese fruit salad joint before bed and reading all your squbbaling lol I love growing weed its fun and easy has its down points like (GTA moment) but fookin love it man


Sounds good I cant wait till month is done so I can be rolling n smoking again. 

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 21, 2014)

A month!!! Fuck that man a few hours is enough for me lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> A month!!! Fuck that man a few hours is enough for me lol


I done it for gym so I get a good start n clear system its bloody painful knowing I got 9days left. I got a £50 bet on it too. So a sweet victory. 

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 21, 2014)

Guess ill b off too then. Seems yall gone bed

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll just quote Lemon here.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whilst that is all very good info.....which may i add in struggling to find on the canna site.....its not even in the everything u need to know about canna coco pdf........the question in question is "why should u use coco specific nutes for coco"......answer that.....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> School after the 10 bells rule, soz Rambo.


loooool


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> whilst that is all very good info.....which may i add in struggling to find on the canna site.....its not even in the everything u need to know about canna coco pdf........the question in question is "why should u use coco specific nutes for coco"......answer that.....


Coco is shite, that's why most on here use it!!! Never mind me I'm just Rollin in with my 2 cents, supposed to be on my way to bed here but I just can't do it with all this fake coke they been clogging me up with, I've a nose like ghandis slipper ( or relaxes)........,,,,fucked. I'd say I could pick a Henry from it lol. U get what u pay for I suppose!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Joke is iv been lurking through this thread for few yrs just never joined in that time so im fully aware of the htpe, banter and shittz that goes down loool n my character after a while will break in n dish it out same way
> 
> **Mainey**


lurking for years fuk that man say hello.....all u lurkers....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Coco is shite, that's why most on here use it!!! Never mind me I'm just Rollin in with my 2 cents, supposed to be on my way to bed here but I just can't do it with all this fake coke they been clogging me up with, I've a nose like ghandis slipper ( or relaxes)........,,,,fucked. I'd say I could pick a Henry from it lol. U get what u pay for I suppose!!


 
good at the time though???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> the question in question is "why should u use coco specific nutes for coco"......answer that.....


coz they say coco on the bottle. just sayyin

i was thning of transitioning to soil, may fit my lazy growing style better, 3 day schedule n shit, but isent soil slower growth?

im hungry

cake anyone?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz they say coco on the bottle. just sayyin
> 
> i was thning of transitioning to soil, may fit my lazy growing style better, 3 day schedule n shit, but isent soil slower growth?
> 
> ...


yield will go down if u go soil.....most soils are replaceing peat in soil mixes due to bog depletion and are replacing it with coco......

if u want a lazy option youtube diy gravity drip system....or something similar.......

you could even move to a wicking system were the plants sir in coco over a res.....string is placed in the coco (or something that will wick up water).....as the coco dried water is wicked up into the pots........

50ltr res and i don't think you'll water for ages......

or autopots....

but wait for yorky to reply.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yield will go down if u go soil.....most soils are replaceing peat in soil mixes due to bog depletion and are replacing it with coco......
> 
> if u want a lazy option youtube diy gravity drip system....or something similar.......
> 
> ...


50 L lol nutes only last 3-4 days in a res, so na


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 50 L lol nutes only last 3-4 days in a res, so na


only if your not airating the water which u should be....if u ain't .....yield and plant health will noticeably increase if u do so.........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> stop with all the fancy grow talk, growing is a piece of piss unless your constantly changing strains n need to adapt your feeds n growing methods to each strain and if ya doing that then u aint growing for cash your just a hobby grower for percy....
> 
> why not just strip it all down u guys dont like each other just cunt each other off instead of this shit, lem grows good weed i no this for fact as does zedd sorry yman never tasted yours n not seen to many grows of your over the years.





The Yorkshireman said:


> I hope you have read it.
> And I hope you go back and read it again because if you have read that mountain I gave you it certainly isn't understood.
> (I didn't read it all that fast)
> 
> You're often completely wrong on matters Lemon, this ignorance did not come from reading the books I gave you.


....are those the Pdfs ur suppose to send onto me when u get the chance?... Lol I really want those Pdfs now lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Fuck fuck & thrise fuck, I've got to drive to clitoris again today to pick mother up , & I ain't looking forward to the journey home neither !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Coco is shite, that's why most on here use it!!! Never mind me I'm just Rollin in with my 2 cents, supposed to be on my way to bed here but I just can't do it with all this fake coke they been clogging me up with, I've a nose like ghandis slipper ( or relaxes)........,,,,fucked. I'd say I could pick a Henry from it lol. U get what u pay for I suppose!!


Hahahahahahaha your off ur tits on shite coke lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ....are those the Pdfs ur suppose to send onto me when u get the chance?... Lol I really want those Pdfs now lol


i thought he was being friendly but u have confirmed what i was saying yday......yman only sends them to new forum users to big up his own chest.......what a lemon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Loool noooo that's been going on for a while now bud...he's never had the chance n was by pure chance...i was asking about reading material n he offered.he doesn't have anything against you mate he even says it's just the misinformation he's trying to correct...we all know growing cannabis is riddled in misinformation


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 22, 2014)

There's no misinformation here, that coke was shite lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Staying up till 7am doing.cheap pub Coke lol... Ur some cowboy haha

Were u on the beer all day or something hydro?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

gotta go water me shit,,

CUNTS!


HYDRO,HYDRO.HYDRO

SHIT COKE? really? bah


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was on the swally all weekend m8, not too long home now tho, I'll have a wake and bake and sort mesel out if that's possible


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah a good ol bong then a power nap n once ur awake another smoke... Sorted.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Had spent 20 euro on one of them easter national lottery ticket...all I'm saying is I better win lol I don't wanna check it just yet "some say I'm a dreamer but im not the only one" lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone know ofany good sites or mini glass bongs?... Other than everyone does it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know ofany good sites or mini glass bongs?... Other than everyone does it?


www.alibongo.co.uk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know ofany good sites or mini glass bongs?... Other than everyone does it?


http://www.wellcoolstuff.com


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Morning batty boys what u lot sayin then? Back to work tonight MEH can't be arsed with it tbh but needs must and all....i'll try and get them cuts sent out today havnt got any packaging but I'll try and muster something up ....well temps when I woke up was 32° on your fookin knees jeez please Louise think I'm gonna need an ac or something...can't be having windows wide open tryna suck warm air in....the room was fookin roasting last night shits not good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Was thinking of something like this...
http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/small-boxed-spiral-bong-m23sb-pi-1960.html?oscsid=a2114a307e952e332fd616aa6aaf5dff


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Make sure all ur connections are tight mate, my temps jumped up 8c n turned out the ducting had come loose from the fan on the side I couldn't see.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Time for a smoke me thinks...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know ofany good sites or mini glass bongs?... Other than everyone does it?


my mates doing glass inported from a spanish blower,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Have a link or any examples of the pieces?​


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

[QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10430695, member: 741874make sure all ur connections are tight mate, my temps jumped up 8c n turned out the ducting had come loose from the fan on the side I couldn't see.[/QUOTE]
Yeh all me fixings are mouses ear tight mate first time it risen that high but fuck it,it is what it is aye...was thinking of buying a big hood and screwing another light fixing on the other side of it so I can have a 1200 watt hood...would be better light coverage and I reckon would keep it cooler?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Have a link or any examples of the pieces?​



working on it,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah I'd definitely interested...think someone on this thread was gonna start to blow pieces or is that just a dream I had?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

That one in the link I shared is only like 30 euro!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

thers loads more ther just a few i can get hold of right now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

fuking links!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

He couldn't get hold of anything like this could he.... 
http://weedsmokersguide.com/dea-mini-glass-bongs/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He couldn't get hold of anything like this could he....
> http://weedsmokersguide.com/dea-mini-glass-bongs/


i have one as it goes sec il get a pic


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweeeet, i just want a nice clean looking bong here is another example...
http://www.water-bongs-glass-pipes.com/mini-bong-strong-glass-grasstown-2013/d-36455/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...think someone on this thread was gonna start to blow pieces or is that just a dream I had?


Me....


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone got any 6" fans they are looking at getting rid of? looking for a 6" fan n filter to upgrade the cupboard lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me....


in WHICH millenium?.. another stoned thought, hows the haribos/polos doin?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me....


Mind throwing up some pics?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in WHICH millenium?.. another stoned thought, hows the haribos/polos doin?



fuk me rimm 6" for a cupboard? lol

@ReLaX not the best pics and absolutley NO bud hs gone thru this ONLY bho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

I've seen em on ebay...nice but not what I'm looking for...does ur missus use lynx? U married to a teenager? Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me rimm 6" for a cupboard? lol
> 
> @ReLaX not the best pics and absolutley NO bud hs gone thru this ONLY bho


yeah need to upgrade from a 4" to a 6" as cool tube isnt getting cooled properly which is in turn heating up the whole cupboard, bit of extra airflow will sort it i reckon along with some insulated ducting


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've seen em on ebay...nice but not what I'm looking for...does ur missus use lynx? U married to a teenager? Lol


na thats for me, im in touch with my femanine side LOL


(xmas gifts)

@Saerimmner soz man i only have 5" stuff for now till i upgrade myself, with a couple grows going shits getting used,,8 weeks buddy and il be upgrding i think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in WHICH millenium?.. another stoned thought, hows the haribos/polos doin?


No man I've been on about it for ages, long before you moved to be fair.

The guy who owns my local growshop is opening a head shop and will stock my work when I crack on.
They're in the process of moving the growshop to a larger premises and then they're gonna convert what is now the growshop into an upmarket headshop.
The nearest competition is Dr Herman's in Leeds but that's shite, it's all mass produced Chinese stuff.



I'm thinking about making up the bubble ready for the Fruit Polos later on if I can get the missus to give me a lift for loads of ice.
I was shopping for food grade liquid latex last night, I've got plenty of ethanol, clay, flavours, colours, pretty much good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

I've seen alot of new fans as of late on ebay...alot cheaper n all... I used a manrose mix-flo fan n it kept my 600w cool in a 3x3 n fuck all noise from em


----------



## gelmancadet (Apr 22, 2014)

im in wales and it around 180 an oz and its normally crap and damp so i wont buy it i buy solid some nice black wen its around other than that i get some ok soap for 50 an oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

but syaing that even wen i upgrade il still only have 5" stuff, i may just goto 8" and use controllers then i know im good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah need to upgrade from a 4" to a 6" as cool tube isnt getting cooled properly which is in turn heating up the whole cupboard, bit of extra airflow will sort it i reckon along with some insulated ducting


Aye I'm getting the same trouble mate think we've had a few warm nights and its playing havoc man....I'm gonna have to invest in something soon I think


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

gelmancadet said:


> im in wales and it around 180 an oz and its normally crap and damp so i wont buy it i buy solid some nice black wen its around other than that i get some ok soap for 50 an oz


Lol @ ok soap..soap bar isnt even ok lol...ain't had it in years, gives hash abad name!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mind throwing up some pics?


Haven't started yet mate.
I'm sourcing a lamp and the pro ones are £1600 new, second hand older ones go for about £300-£400.
Lamps are predominantly made in the USA too, leaving the European second hand market pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

If anybody can find me a cheap glass lathe and an army of pikies to deliver it, lol.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm even thinking about getting a kickstarter loan for small businesses off the EU.

Perks of being officially unemployed, lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If anybody can find me a cheap glass lathe and an army of pikies to deliver it, lol.........


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heathway-Lathe-for-Glass-/201059697567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed017839f

theyare matey


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

well i was trimming up the big pheno that ive dubbed candy land......instead of throwing the little buds in the hash bag i decided to dry them on a plate above the light.....the light hood doesn't get hot but the fan blows so much air over it.....anyways.....i wanted to see if it would keep the sweets smell after a quick harsh dry....

to my surprise not only does it still stink as it did on the plant it has exactly the same taste.... ..

i have never had a buzz from quick dried early buds......


right now in fucked.....this us some seriously good shit.....

i haven't been this excited in ages....a few more weeks and samples will go out to any fucka who wants it......

i just cant keep this shit to myself......don u da man!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heathway-Lathe-for-Glass-/201059697567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed017839f
> 
> theyare matey


Lol, funny.

About £12.000 and on another continent!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well i was trimming up the big pheno that ive dubbed candy land......instead of throwing the little buds in the hash bag i decided to dry them on a plate above the light.....the light hood doesn't get hot but the fan blows so much air over it.....anyways.....i wanted to see if it would keep the sweets smell after a quick harsh dry....
> 
> to my surprise not only does it still stink as it did on the plant it has exactly the same taste.... ..
> 
> ...


u cant be that hammered, no spelling mistakes and legible,

pics or it dint happen


yorkie, can u actually do glass? u know joes the man to talk to


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, funny.
> 
> About £12.000 and on another continent!


no free delivery? that suks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds nice lemon man the only bud I've quick dried and it was bang on was the bubba kush just stayed exactly the same smell and taste wise


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heathway-Lathe-for-Glass-/201059697567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed017839f

thats pretty good for hotnifes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie, can u actually do glass? u know joes the man to talk to


Yeah, I've done little spoon pipes before but a few years ago.

Me and Joe spoke about that glass of his mates the other day, I think some pieces are good, some aren't.

Some of the lads bigger, better pieces I would maybe buy but those smaller ones not so much, the bending and fluting on a few of the stems and mouth pieces is poor imo.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds nice lemon man the only bud I've quick dried and it was bang on was the bubba kush just stayed exactly the same smell and taste wise


i don't know what to say it just smells of love hearts and purple violets.....its sooookk strong the frost is rediculous.....caylax that have swollon on the stem are the size of a 5p.......stinkys one thing but strong.....didnt expect that at all....

its smells and tastes like sweets this shits fucked....

ice pm me an addy and ill send ta piks of quick dried gear and plants at lights out....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, I've done little spoon pipes before but a few years ago.
> 
> Me and Joe spoke about that glass of his mates the other day, I think some pieces are good, some aren't.
> 
> Some of the lads bigger, better pieces I would maybe buy but those smaller ones not so much, the bending and fluting on a few of the stems and mouth pieces is poor imo.


yeh i suppose its one of those things u would find very very hard to get exact same evrytime,

and he was just syaing hes a mate down south who offered him free lessons on propper equipment, he said hed pass on th ekinect and prolly even go with u lol

be good to get into but i suppose its a very delicate thing, aand hard and not cheap


sent LEM

yorkie, the mate who he gets shit of is in spain the lessons are daaan south sumwer


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

sent ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sent ice


IC3 actually

yorkie yeh hes syaing u only need 15-25k and u can get cracking


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i suppose its one of those things u would find very very hard to get exact same evrytime,
> 
> and he was just syaing hes a mate down south who offered him free lessons on propper equipment, he said hed pass on th ekinect and prolly even go with u lol
> 
> ...



Aye fuck lessons.
Just buy a torch, some basic tools, ring Calorgas for a delivery to the garage, order your tubes, crack on.
The lathe is the most expensive part, if I had a lathe I'd be knocking out big Roor style bubblers by now.
With a lathe you can produce a perfect bubbler in 30 mins.


I think Joe's a good lad, he's bright. 
He mentioned putting me onto that seed bank lot until I told him my reasons for declining his offer.
He then totally agreed with my reasoning and said he mentioned it to see what my answer would be.
I can see us doing some shit together in the future, fuck knows what yet like but I'm damn sure it'll be some fun. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

Anybody who smokes weed or is even slightly interested in glass pipes should watch this documentary.

'Degenerate Art: The Art and Culture of Glass Pipes.'
(Trailer)





(Netflix link)
http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Degenerate_Art_The_Art_and_Culture_of_Glass_Pipes/70260538



It's all about what has evolved since Bob Snodgrass created the first pieces back in the day.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye fuck lessons.
> Just buy a torch, some basic tools, ring Calorgas for a delivery to the garage, order your tubes, crack on.
> The lathe is the most expensive part, if I had a lathe I'd be knocking out big Roor style bubblers by now.
> With a lathe you can produce a perfect bubbler in 30 mins.
> ...


 the BB lot ? (not BB we know)

yeh testing u LMFAO,

all good man, ur both nerdy fuckers so get on well...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the BB lot ? (not BB we know)
> 
> yeh testing u LMFAO,
> 
> all good man, ur both nerdy fuckers so get on well...


I don't remember the name, that site you linked last week, those guys.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

T


The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm even thinking about getting a kickstarter loan for small businesses off the EU.
> 
> Perks of being officially unemployed, lol.


They will sort that out no problem man . Write up a half decent buisness plan the hardest part & off you go .


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

this was wrote for candyland


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> They will sort that out no problem man . Write up a half decent buisness plan the hardest part & off you go .


Get the Msc missus to write it, lol. 


Trying to get dickheads from the jobcentre or the work programe to listen to anything regarding "Self Employment" though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

So then lem u got any cuts off this candyland? sounds nice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get the Msc missus to write it, lol.
> 
> 
> Trying to get dickheads from the jobcentre or the work programe to listen to anything regarding "Self Employment" though.


hence why i NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER
go down the job centre. fuk that id rather NOT be on benefits THAAAAAAnx


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

heres lemons err stuff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeez that's some serious shwag lol I'd of waited to take better pics to promote my tackle looks a bit scraggly like


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> heres lemons err stuff


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH SORRY LEM BUT IM SITTING HERE ON BREAK & THAT SHIT MADE ME GIGGLE . 6 weeks early or surely to god he's pulling your leg lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hence why i NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER
> go down the job centre. fuk that id rather NOT be on benefits THAAAAAAnx


Yeah I'd rather not be on benefits either but I don't have kids or sick money or a council house IC3 so it's a bit easier for you mate.

Not long before I'm in a position to fuck em off though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2014)

@lemon, might be coming up your way on saturday if ya still want this cloner?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

What, no bud Lemon? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

[E="rollajoint, post: 10430940, member: 144983"]HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH SORRY LEM BUT IM SITTING HERE ON BREAK & THAT SHIT MADE ME GIGGLE . 6 weeks early or surely to god he's pulling your leg lmao[/QUOTE]

Hahaha Yeh knowing ic3 that's the pics from his last harvest lolol


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

I think he took the bud & sent him the leaf lmao x sorry LEM


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Mind its still more bud than I've grown this year lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

So the missus has brought home some tuna steaks and some salmon.

The tuna steaks are cheaper than the salmon, how the fuck does that work then!?

Happy days!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Lucky fucker I'd kill for some tuna steaks...how you gonna cook it? I'll give that doc a watch later...thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Got some granddaddy purp* there off a friend that's gets his gear online....looks the bizz...for the small as sample he gave lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lucky fucker I'd kill for some tuna steaks...how you gonna cook it? I'll give that doc a watch later...thanks.


I've a nice griddle pan.

Gridddled tuna steaks, dill potatos and some spinach or salad.

The missus is giving up all meat except chicken/fish and it's her first time trying fresh tuna.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Spinach will be lovely with that...she's gonna fooling love it!! Has she ever eaten sushi?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Spinach will be lovely with that...she's gonna fooling love it!! Has she ever eaten sushi?


Yeah we're both into good sushi.

I've thought about knocking my own up but it's a ball ache despite it being loads better than expensive shop bought I suppose.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

[QUOTpost: 10430967, member: 741874"]Got some granddaddy purpose there off a friend that's gets his gear online....looks the bizz...for the small as sample he gave lol[/QUOTE]

Lol grandaddy purpose ay? The GDP is suppose to be nice tackle mate tho purple strains have never really been my cup a tea tbh the only one i ever had literally tasted of lavender it was horrible lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol grandaddy purpose ay? The GDP is suppose to be nice tackle mate tho purple strains have never really been my cup a tea tbh the only one i ever had literally tasted of lavender it was horrible lol


Purps are usually crap potency wise, it's all about the bag appeal and flavours but if you're not partial to purp tastes it's a Marmite king of thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah he described it alot better then it looked if I do say so myself lol the little night is dense to fuck, I'll give him that but I expected some fucking.purple lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So then lem u got any cuts off this candyland? sounds nice


yea loads this pheno roots in 7 days.....it grows so fast in veg after another 7 i can take loads more cuts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

Lads at IC3's yard the other day were going bonkers over the taste of my 14 week Dog, coloured kush flavours.

I don't get it myself, not my thing. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

I do love my dog but my deep blue x liver freebies turned it better for me...saying that my dog didn't make me gag like.yours does lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH SORRY LEM BUT IM SITTING HERE ON BREAK & THAT SHIT MADE ME GIGGLE . 6 weeks early or surely to god he's pulling your leg lmao


no......no joke these were trim i quick dried to see if it kept the smell.

candy lands grows like slh but buds like sc....

looking like a ten weeker...thats 4 weeks away if so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> no......no joke these were trim i quick dried to see if it kept the smell.
> 
> candy lands grows like slh but buds like sc....
> 
> looking like a ten weeker...thats 4 weeks away if so.



Sling a pic of the plant up Lemon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

It's good smoke,not as balanced as I'd like shits far 2 racy but I wouldn't refuse it if it were handed to be.

I've only vapes it so far I'll have a small bong soon to see how she tastes.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

i cant take piks till tonight but for now ice ive sent u piks that were taken about a week week and a half ago......

ice email


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

wont be long before everyone fucked on benefits, council house or not, its crap but i reckon wer the last benefit generation really, i try aoid the jobcentre at all costs ther all fucking knobs, the time is now to blag yaself on the sik tho, ATOS qwit ther cntract so nobody to do medicals till next yr..

yeh worrys lem
and yorkie, yeh they all LOVE that dog, he wont sell any big bits he rates it, so do i gets u up doin shit, loads of jobs been done over past few days,.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

n wat you talking bowt lads, that ther weed lem has is GRADE round my end like,,yours too prolly haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and yorkie, yeh they all LOVE that dog, he wont sell any big bits he rates it, so do i gets u up doin shit, loads of jobs been done over past few days,.


Good to hear man.


What do you mean up doing shit? What jobs? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Good to hear man.
> 
> 
> What do you mean up doing shit? What jobs? lol


yeh like random shit round the house and up in attick i not been arsed doin, got allme shed done now too lekki carpeted the lot cleared loadsa boxes upstairs so yeh,, busy man. n that aint me

hey watch this


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

wow ive done some digging and the pheno in calling candyland seems to be very cherry assassin dominant.... Exact same leafs and structure just green and not pink picks here at seedfinder

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Black_Rose/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

u sending that lem?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

ull see in a mo.....i thought the 3 blade arrow leafs were wired..

i sent it 5mins ago.....might. Take a min to show


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol @ wired lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

stop pm~ing and post em ice


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 22, 2014)

Saying gang, it's joe thought i'd sign up and that degenerate art documentary is a good one, and The dog is a naughty nug.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Loving this tune at the mo nice n cheeky


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

heres lems pics,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

couple more


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking.good lems nice lollipopping mate shit looks clean


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

If you want purple . Bizzarre is your strain fuck GDP off . Let the forums do the talking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

afternoon lads,

dogs barking


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looking.good lems nice lollipopping mate shit looks clean


spanking you


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> If you want purple . Bizzarre is your strain fuck GDP off . Let the forums do the talking


killing fields......for purp.....

or ....the black!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks fire as usual that don I bet that barks loud as well ain't it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Saying gang, it's joe thought i'd sign up and that degenerate art documentary is a good one, and The dog is a naughty nug.


Easy lad!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2014)

frosty don frosty....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wow ive done some digging and the pheno in calling candyland seems to be very cherry assassin dominant.... Exact same leafs and structure just green and not pink picks here at seedfinder
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Black_Rose/Unknown_or_Legendary/


That's Black Rose not Cherry Assassin Lemon.

I've yet to find a picture of Cherry Assassin, Dr CandyMan is elusive.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh like random shit round the house and up in attick i not been arsed doin, got allme shed done now too lekki carpeted the lot cleared loadsa boxes upstairs so yeh,, busy man


I'd give you a hand if I was nearer man.

It costs me £20 return, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd give you a hand if I was nearer man.
> 
> It costs me £20 return, lol.


Cost me £80 return in petrol but I still drove down to drop a tent off to ic3, ya cheapskate fucker lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

cheers lads, aye it's stinking loud. tester branch should be dry by the morrow. still full of nutes though so expecting it to be a bit harsh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cost me £80 return in petrol but I still drove down to drop a tent off to ic3, ya cheapskate fucker lmao


I'll charge you more on bud next time then if you've got money to burn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

lol burned...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll charge you more on bud next time then if you've got money to burn.


Lol yeah right m8 im always skint, just done it to help him out,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

I'll call through no doubt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2014)

You all know who had the pukka purp..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

haha respecct lads, u know what its like wen u move so many jobs and less money to do it with, so u kinda get wat u can done, now wen a harvest comes in then shit will be getting done, got decking to lay(raised) fit dryer into kitchen and fucking allsorts, gunna be a missison, for sure!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

not the best pics but ya can see the exo and whatnot cumming bak nicely, like i said i chopped em in half bringing the main down to the level of the side candles


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

where d I put that Fukin lighter...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> where d I put that Fukin lighter...


lmfao, bet u could scatter sum seed in ther an dtheyd grow in all teh nastyness

and, am i the only cunt who plays ps3 online around here?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmfao, bet u could scatter sum seed in ther an dtheyd grow in all teh nastyness
> 
> and, am i the only cunt who plays ps3 online around here?


yes m8 its xbox all the way for me, fuck yer playstation shite lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> yes m8 its xbox all the way for me, fuck yer playstation shite lol


fukoff,, suprised u even have lekki up ther, bahaha

yes wat relax/? i am or u do?


----------



## NorthofEngland (Apr 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> where d I put that Fukin lighter...


Surprisingly there appears to be quite a few cleaning product containers in all that mess.
Can't imagine what the fuck they were used for...?
I let my place get less than pristine but how anyone can live in that....
In summer there'd be insects everywhere!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Just yes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just yes


ehhhhh? what? u aint been here long enough to have earned the kudos to blag my head.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol nah I don't have one bud...don't have an xbox either...i do have a Sega n Sega emulator lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> Surprisingly there appears to be quite a few cleaning product containers in all that mess.
> Can't imagine what the fuck they were used for...?
> I let my place get less than pristine but how anyone can live in that....
> In summer there'd be insects everywhere!


get the chips on mum.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

wers the lard man¬¬¬¬


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wers the lard man¬¬¬¬


 nah mate thays healthy fukkers with their microwave chips, the chip pan s for cookin white


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nah mate thays healthy fukkers with their microwave chips, the chip pan s for cookin white


classy.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> classy.


 lol like the train nigga..


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my mates doing glass inported from a spanish blower,


Went out with a Spanish blower once Daniela, mmmm boy could she blow !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

im on the tangerine dream tonite the smell is so potent of tangerines and horses, ones more horsey and milder...sell the other is very sherbert tangerine if ya get me and v high...4 days drying so far fuk me with a cure this is for keeps lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im on the tangerine dream tonite the smell is so potent of tangerines and horses, ones more horsey and milder...sell the other is very sherbert tangerine if ya get me and v high...4 days drying so far fuk me with a cure this is for keeps lol


really? ive heard nowt bud bad shit about TD, like not bad just not to clever? u run from seed or cut? may have ursen a pheno ther>?

infact wtf have u even got running atm? strainwise? this is the 1st time ive evn heard u say u have it,let alone just pulled some and curing.//


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> really? ive heard nowt bud bad shit about TD, like not bad just not to clever? u run from seed or cut? may have ursen a pheno ther>?
> 
> infact wtf have u even got running atm? strainwise? this is the 1st time ive evn heard u say u have it,let alone just pulled some and curing.//


 cos u a dozy c .....yeah its one of me faves, wifey loves it, adult daughter loves it and its happy family functioning dreamy wakefulness, 14 weeks, shes a tricky grow and will die in veg out of spite....nothing like a co.....then she will delay flower etc....basically shes a fukin cunt, but brilliant if u understand here but at 10 to 15 weeks no shit not for the cash crop


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

feminised seeds from bf.....4 years old and have travelled around Europe in a landrover and several fridges and not remotely cared for


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cos u a dozy c .....yeah its one of me faves, wifey loves it, adult daughter loves it and its happy family functioning dreamy wakefulness, 14 weeks, shes a tricky grow and will die in veg out of spite....nothing like a co.....then she will delay flower etc....basically shes a fukin cunt, but brilliant if u understand here but at 10 to 15 weeks no shit not for the cash crop


 im not a cash cropper,,, wat seedbank was she again? ant remeber is she as fruity as she sounds? like im looking for a real fruity strain like not a haze or owt just summert wat tastes/smells like wats its namesake is. PE used to be but that pheno has gone, unless jimmy comes bak and is still holding.


and its cool man no need to throw "adult" in before the duaghter, its cool it aint crack. its weed, ya get me #oldtimer.

bahaha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

I got lots of children man, only one is an adult...........I don't give a fuk what anyone thinks its never stopped me


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

strainwise I got exo, psycho livers, green crack, TD, vanilla kush, power Africa, lemon and lime jones and SLH of unknown provenance


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> strainwise I got exo, psycho livers, green crack, TD, vanilla kush, power Africa, lemon and lime jones and SLH of unknown provenance


no shit unkown provinONCE. lol

hows the green crack doin? that the ones form cannazon? i was thinking of runnig that last yr, and the power africa is menna be gravy too.

i got a mixed bag also, all good fun innit, suppose it will help me get plant diagnosis and shit down properly running all difrrent srtains, and opens my pallet to diffrent flavours, id like a real cotton candy/ bubblegm taste,

thats what i meant, adult or not, its weed, long as mine are 16 id happily let em smoke, the more u try push em away the mor ethey will do it, shit il even teach em how to grow, then at leats if they fall on hard times they can earn.... but im gunna try keep em on the srtaight and narrow, give em the chances i never got yano?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Not many then lol fuckin ell man must have a jungle in your house

Aye bubblegums always tickled my fancy like but never bought any bubblegum seeds for some reason?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Zedd "it smells of horses " without reverting back to the" pony affair ", I've never smelt weed that has horse aroma ! lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

Lolol thread has really picked up over the last day or two. Funny shit lolol *stoned * . Photos of this tangerine zedd ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Zedd "it smells of horses " without reverting back to the" pony affair ", I've never smelt weed that has horse aroma ! lmao


and ur the man to know how horses smell, and feel, and taste,oh soz,, haha

yeh bizzle, i men propper tho, not pineapple wat tastes like horses, yagetmeblad?


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

Horse. Yummmmmmm
Lmfao . Zed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha Yeh man might be something to dabble with in the future will have to look up which is the best like


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no shit unkown provinONCE. lol
> 
> hows the green crack doin? that the ones form cannazon? i was thinking of runnig that last yr, and the power africa is menna be gravy too.
> 
> ...


 if u want flav feed them tea, ive grown TD diff ways but soil and tea gives that sharp citrus note


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not many then lol fuckin ell man must have a jungle in your house
> 
> Aye bubblegums always tickled my fancy like but never bought any bubblegum seeds for some reason?


 grow livers in tea and pick at 10 weeks....hubba bubba


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Zedd "it smells of horses " without reverting back to the" pony affair ", I've never smelt weed that has horse aroma ! lmao


 yeah I was a kid mucking out horses and it smells of saddle leather...never smelled it in any other weed but very strong in TD


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm gonna dabble with soil one day when I've got a few crops out the way and I'm getting bored I'll make the switch then when I do tho I'm gonna try and get hold of Vega matrix feed and og tea its what them yanks are using at the most and looks good


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not many then lol fuckin ell man must have a jungle in your house
> 
> Aye bubblegums always tickled my fancy like but never bought any bubblegum seeds for some reason?


Bubblegum is the next on my list to buy to run after these Blue Pit 

https://www.seedboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=352&osCsid=bdeaa0078de819f0a5098a579c1d6386


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and ur the man to know how horses smell, and feel, and taste,oh soz,, haha
> 
> yeh bizzle, i men propper tho, not pineapple wat tastes like horses, yagetmeblad?


My point Exactly Ice lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lolol thread has really picked up over the last day or two. Funny shit lolol *stoned * . Photos of this tangerine zedd ?


 rolla man I don't do photos bud, but I do put out a bit of bud, so much bttr than a photo .......


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Ahhhh , I thought u meant the actual horse,saw dusty , hairy , pink driping horse bean type of smell, sorry,getting carried away, got to stop coming on ere after eating cakes & chatting bollox ! "Chatting bollox" , fuck I'm so down with the kids for my age !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> fuck I'm so down with the kids for my age !


 FRESH FROM THE STREETS YO!
INIT BLAD!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not many then lol fuckin ell man must have a jungle in your house
> 
> Aye bubblegums always tickled my fancy like but never bought any bubblegum seeds for some reason?


serious seeds bubblegum u hit a good pheno and with a long cure that shit really dus taste like tutti fruit bubble gum, in the top 3 smokes of mine and been smokin a looooong time lol but i add a long cure just on a dry its nowt special


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2014)

got brekkie in bed with a bj and im being called upstairs......the tangerine dream is workin its magic...laters


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

anyone rate cheese as a top strain?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 22, 2014)

lmao klash cheese or exo which is the only real cheese bar maybe pyschosis are the most known well loved nationwide strains there is mate, how old are you?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

I been smoking lemon or cheese ev night its so common in the uk, if its not cheese its lemon


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I ain't had a fuck for weeks, & all I hear is blokes going on about how there screwing for there life's !mrs put stopcock on me.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

22 loool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> anyone rate cheese as a top strain?


 cheese aint a strain its a weedgroup.

and you seriously trippin?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I ain't had a fuck for weeks, & all I hear is blokes going on about how there screwing for there life's !mrs put stopcock on me.


i feel ya pain baz my kids are at that never go bed mega demanding age 2 n almost 4, is hard to even get a wank in nowdays let alone some mcloving lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

I mean the exo chedz and na I aint trippin jus wanted to hear what common strains are around other areas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is hard to even get a wank in nowdays let alone some mcloving lol


gotta b up ealry my man, get sum porn streaming and BAM, done lol

and who the fuk u calling chedz, CUNT


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> 22 loool


Young chicken, watch out for ice, he's a gay limping giant with cock to match, did I mention he was GAY ?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gotta b up ealry my man, get sum porn streaming and BAM, done lol
> 
> and who the fuk u calling chedz, CUNT


your mum ya dick ed! don't get rude over the internet you div


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 22, 2014)

The man with 10stone teaticals lmfao BAZ ? ? Hahaha


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

I think ice has melted the mug


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm off think I'm Avin a whitee, or a diabetic coma nn


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

and the thread has gone dead again.... lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 22, 2014)

we all flagged out now then lol i think thats me done, ive said it for years well for me anyway but exo n copious amounts of booze dont mix lmao im mingled, aint had a joint for over a week tho tolerance is down is my only defence.....


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

I smoke every night maan I can't sleep for shit, I need to grow a sleeper....


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

I jus got sum new pots earlier for my 12 in veg I gonna transplant to a final pot and finish fiming, do you think its too stressful to fim and transplant in same night ? sorry about the grow questions loooool


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 22, 2014)

just mix that shit klash get yaself a habit lolol if not booze, gets some benzo's in ya for the goood sleep and if you not got any of above after a few years your never sleep again without and can then use it as the perfect excuse to take said some of the above lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 22, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> I jus got sum new pots earlier for my 12 in veg I gonna transplant to a final pot and finish fiming, do you think its too stressful to fim and transplant in same night ? sorry about the grow questions loooool


i like ya mate but dont take the piss with grow talk after 10pm lolol i can barlely see the screen as it is lolol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

lmao im on grow stuff 24/7 sos bout that, and I do drink aswell sometimes just don't wana get hooked on weed and booze lmao weed already costing me way too much..


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

ill be brewing moonshine next lmao


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 22, 2014)

how old r u Rambo mate


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao klash cheese or exo which is the only real cheese bar maybe pyschosis are the most known well loved nationwide strains there is mate, how old are you?


theres alot of history behind the exo.. it reps the UK..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 22, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I ain't had a fuck for weeks, & all I hear is blokes going on about how there screwing for there life's !mrs put stopcock on me.


what... that means get a younger one with bigger tits and slimmer. simple


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Well that's me done sat at home rollin a joint....night shift done fuck me I'm good lol...time to chill now


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's me done sat at home rollin a joint....night shift done fuck me I'm good lol...time to chill now


i cant sleep ! might have to get up and RIU !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

That's no good mate I'll have this joint maybe another then I'll be lights out for the neet lol....can't even check on me ladies cuz the mrs is fast off if I open the tent it will wake her up ffs I like to see how their doing


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's no good mate I'll have this joint maybe another then I'll be lights out for the neet lol....can't even check on me ladies cuz the mrs is fast off if I open the tent it will wake her up ffs I like to see how their doing


get rid of the mrs and get another grow on in her place... sorted.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeh I wish lol...I would normally open it all up but me little fellas in bed with her too so I thought I'd better not like or I'll have screaming 2yr old on me hands lol...me temps are at 28.2 that'll do me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2014)

... God damn it i fell asleep 2 early lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 22, 2014)

Funny you say so grail.
I sent my miss away with my son cuz she didnt want me bringin girls in the crib, not that it was all me but beats the point, now I got more than enough space n may jus fuck the whole crib up no tents after my nxt run. Hahaha

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Funny you say so grail.
> I sent my miss away with my son cuz she didnt want me bringin girls in the crib
> 
> **Mainey**


is that ur way of saying ya missus caught u out and took ya son and left??


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

well the grafts were looking 50\50 and considering it takes 2weeks to reattach ive just poped em in the diy cloner......went from limp to Ron Jeremy in 5mins......

norm i would just bin em however out of the 4 seeds i poped i had 2 suspected girls, 1 twin and 1 super female or as i suspect male....

the suspect male and one of the suspected girls are identical and the other suspected female is a diff pheno.

a lemon larry male is what im after......the male/super female stinks of lems on a stem rub and has the fattest indica leafs......started 4 more seeds.

started 4 more of dons beans i want the candyland pheno taste but with the purp/pink buds that yman has......only 16beans left lol.....


@ RIMMER i just saw ur message about the cloner yea man i defo want it......

pm me what u would like for it!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I wish lol...I would normally open it all up but me little fellas in bed with her too so I thought I'd better not like or I'll have screaming 2yr old on me hands lol...me temps are at 28.2 that'll do me


 
u running 1200w with a 8" fan?? Any picks bizzlle ill be moving back to 1200w soon.....just in time for summer lol....guna need cooling ideas....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is that ur way of saying ya missus caught u out and took ya son and left??


Haha she wishes. Not even lemon. She thought I was gonna grow in house with her n son inside got angry then friend told her to go away 4 few days 2 my parents, wher she went and snitched my whole op I had ongoing. She was meant to come a week later but got influenced again not to because apparently being round this flat isnt safe because 1 time only someone knocked and asked for molly that iv never dabbled in n she knows its bloody the most secure place she could be and with me to make it worse. I then thought fuck these assholes and packed the flat out. I grow to make income for her n sons future before mine, if I go jail all the op still runs same way. She wants come back now though but I cnt ave my child here. So yeh thats the story lemon.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Just Made My Order For Promo Crap. Think its pretty decent. Cant wait for the wembley

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Haha she wishes. Not even lemon. She thought I was gonna grow in house with her n son inside got angry then friend told her to go away 4 few days 2 my parents, wher she went and snitched my whole op I had ongoing. She was meant to come a week later but got influenced again not to because apparently being round this flat isnt safe because 1 time only someone knocked and asked for molly that iv never dabbled in n she knows its bloody the most secure place she could be and with me to make it worse. I then thought fuck these assholes and packed the flat out. I grow to make income for her n sons future before mine, if I go jail all the op still runs same way. She wants come back now though but I cnt ave my child here. So yeh thats the story lemon.
> 
> **Mainey**


are u a white English man or do we have forgien influencese from the parents!!...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

MORNING.

i made th acardinal mistake of letting my 4y r old see my shit, now all she ever wants to do is cm into the loft, FUKSAKE, its alike a battle to NOT let her climb up the ladders, FUCKING KIDS!

to her credit the she knows not to talk about it or anything, kinda scared that into her. like" UW ANT DADDY TO DIE? WELL DONT TALK ABOUT THE TREEEEEES THEN"k? OK DADDY. 

lmfao

oh fuk we got a paki in da hows?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Just Made My Order For Promo Crap. Think its pretty decent. Cant wait for the wembley
> 
> **Mainey**


would like to see the emriald triangle gear running......g13 x headband will be noice....

i got hso purple trainwreck as its sposed to be pritty lemony...the net piks look great and zedd and bizzle have both run em and liked em i think......im sure this mug got the runt of the litter lol .


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MORNING.
> 
> i made th acardinal mistake of letting my 4y r old see my shit, now all she ever wants to do is cm into the loft, FUKSAKE, its alike a battle to NOT let her climb up the ladders, FUCKING KIDS!
> 
> ...


 
don't call em trees i used to call em models.....then when they blab at school......oh my daddy plays with his models....

it was a stoner idea


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> are u a white English man or do we have forgien influencese from the parents!!...


Nah not white. Influence is from a friend, her one n only close friend. My parents cant say no to my yes over what I want to happen with her n especially my son. I jus leave it as it is so I dont go crazy in their house cuz of the silly girl. Theyre jus enjoying having their grandchild around with the added disappointed look at me lol. Imma nigger up in here. 

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

oh and if ur gunna use them 4year olds to go under the canopy and pik the dead leafs from the back of the plants.because you yourself are wayyyy to large to get anything but a didgit in the temt.....remember they aint slave labour man.....get em some lumi shadessssss

looooool


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MORNING.
> 
> i made th acardinal mistake of letting my 4y r old see my shit, now all she ever wants to do is cm into the loft, FUKSAKE, its alike a battle to NOT let her climb up the ladders, FUCKING KIDS!
> 
> ...


Ur a mean bastard loooool

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> don't call em trees i used to call em models.....then when they blab at school......oh my daddy plays with his models....
> 
> it was a stoner idea


she made thaat name up

to her credit she is 4 and knowsnot to get water on the leeaves ( to the point of wiping water of the leaves) and to water them really sloweleyv airpots) bless shes only 4. haha 

yeh il get that drilled in but the thing is shes like REALLY intelligant, dont miss a trick, so gotta be clever lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Nah not white. Influence is from a friend, her one n only close friend. My parents cant say no to my yes over what I want to happen with her n especially my son. I jus leave it as it is so I dont go crazy in their house cuz of the silly girl. Theyre jus enjoying having their grandchild around with the added disappointed look at me lol. Imma nigger up in here.
> 
> **Mainey**


 
completly off topic but if u are a black man, i urge you to stop using the N word as its a slave term.....ya forfarthers would have heard that word all day.....and not for good reasons!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ur a mean bastard loooool
> 
> **Mainey**


mate if she wants th enew ipads and best of everythng,, fucked if im going work so she needs to keep SHTUM! or daddy WILL die.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> would like to see the emriald triangle gear running......g13 x headband will be noice....
> 
> i got hso purple trainwreck as its sposed to be pritty lemony...the net piks look great and zedd and bizzle have both run em and liked em i think......im sure this mug got the runt of the litter lol .


Yehh thats supposed to be the bomb iv heard a few say so I had to get it.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> completly off topic but if u are a black man, i urge you to stop using the N word as its a slave term.....ya forfarthers would have heard that word all day.....and not for good reasons!!!


Lol true that. 
Unfortunately still a slave just not chained, used and beaten. Most of us are now. Theyve turned pro at enslaving us all. We don't even revolt much now nor try escape. (Goes for all races)

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lol true that.
> Unfortunately still a slave just not chained, used and beaten. Most of us are now. Theyve turned pro at enslaving us all. We don't even revolt much now nor try escape. (Goes for all races)
> 
> **Mainey**


lol compaired to how it was for black people u ain't slaves now.....rappers earning millions blk women models pop starts etc etc.....blk people being allowed to influence our childrens minds with a fake blk coulture.

considering 40years ago i could have beat u for looking at me.....or sitting next to me

and a hundred years ago salves were worked all day in hot sun the only moisture they revived is when the whitey spat in there face.....

times r a changing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

times are a changin? shit pends wat part of the world u live,

me personally? id fucking love a slave,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Nah not white. Influence is from a friend, her one n only close friend. My parents cant say no to my yes over what I want to happen with her n especially my son. I jus leave it as it is so I dont go crazy in their house cuz of the silly girl. Theyre jus enjoying having their grandchild around with the added disappointed look at me lol. Imma nigger up in here.
> 
> **Mainey**


...once ur not french it's cool but be careful grail888 will give out to you for saying the N word lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Best to get a butler and a loader hoes

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaysus man what are you at! Keep the kid from ur op! You even posted a link to a kid accidently calling.999 n getting the dad busted!!! Keep her away from all that!buy here the fucking.ipad n return lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

A butler n gaggle of hoes or a herd of hoes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus man what are you at! Keep the kid from ur op! You even posted a link to a kid accidently calling.999 n getting the dad busted!!! Keep her away from all that!buy here the fucking.ipad n return lol


aready got her ipad, lol

yeh i know before ta old house my secret room entrance was nr her room so she seen me do it, so meh, wat ima do is change me liht schedules so i can get up ther when shes at school, never see me go up againa


KIDS BAK TO SCHOL TODAY!!! FUK YEH


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Got no signs of pest in 2 weeks since last misting. But fuck em cunning shadow creeping leaf suckers. Im fully loaded.

Mighty wash em punks away


**Mainey**

*The Wise Doctor Said Prevention Is Better Than Cure.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

yeh i need to spray mine again now im in early flower, dont wanna be spraying em when they git heavy buds, lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Just Made My Order For Promo Crap. Think its pretty decent. Cant wait for the wembley
> 
> **Mainey**



i cant see that very well mate. where u ordering from ? i will check out the site .
have you ordered from them before ? can you recommend them ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

i use bug clear for my spraying 14ml per litre


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MORNING.
> 
> i made th acardinal mistake of letting my 4y r old see my shit, now all she ever wants to do is cm into the loft, FUKSAKE, its alike a battle to NOT let her climb up the ladders, FUCKING KIDS!
> 
> ...


you fucked up with that ! kids say shit at random times.. just as you say the word paki..

u Scottish then ? lol.... no wonder u hate Pakis... i hear they run your citys ? and oil fields...

lol...


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Deep joy, I was shafting like a demon last night ! Result .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you fucked up with that ! kids say shit at random times.. just as you say the word paki..
> 
> u Scottish then ? lol.... no wonder u hate Pakis... i hear they run your citys ? and oil fields...
> 
> lol...



dunno wats worse been a paki or been called scotish LMAO


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Deep joy, I was shafting like a demon last night ! Result .



"deep joy "


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno wats worse been a paki or been called scotish LMAO


im at work.. will check this video at lunch when im finished mate.
stoke up a large bowl and blaze that cheddar shit !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i use bug clear for my spraying 14ml per litre


is it organic ? does it work well ?

any pics of it ? what brand ?

cheers


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Any 1 got a250 hps they wanna swap sommat for ?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i cant see that very well mate. where u ordering from ? i will check out the site .
> have you ordered from them before ? can you recommend them ?


Lol im sure you have its the infamous attitudebank seeds site. I only took screenshot to show order. 

Ill recommend them all day long. Only place I make my orders from. I wont recommend every breeder companies but yes defo worth taking a look at grail
www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Cant believe I jUst WASTED 3mins 17sec of my life Watching That Joke Video. Fuccking Bullshit
!!!Lmao!!!
**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> **Mainey**



£45 quid !


your kidding.....there must be a cheaper way , surely ? not that i know ...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lol im sure you have its the infamous attitudebank seeds site. I only took screenshot to show order.
> 
> Ill recommend them all day long. Only place I make my orders from. I wont recommend every breeder companies but yes defo worth taking a look at grail
> www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk
> ...


yep got my beautiful Cannatonic from em !

good bank.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> £45 quid !
> 
> 
> your kidding.....there must be a cheaper way , surely ? not that i know ...


There are cheaper alternatives but just as id recommend attitude id defo say mighty wash is the shit of shits when it comes to mite control.

Iv also got this smc that I havent used but will be using tomorrow at my other grow spot. 

Its 4oz so a lil pricey but it works for me. Just finished will buy another in 2 weeks. I have no fear of mites lol.

**Mainey**


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Any 1 got a250 hps they wanna swap sommat for ?


Not got a 250W anymore, shawn n gary had that lol, but if you have got a 6" fan n filter going spare ive got a 400W HPs we might be able to work a deal out on?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Got the smc for £4.20 plus £1.75 postal charge on a bid. Cnlan get em near that price I think not sure.
An absolute bargain. 25ml per litre and its 100ml my mister is 500ml so thats 8 applications well worth in my eyes.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

This is the cheapest on ebay atm the top listed with free delivery was £13.72 the nxt was £13.75 same ppl. Takin the piss right!

**Mainey**


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Ain't got one SAE, I was just after 250 to cover a couple of ft that my 600 doesn't .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Just bought this...went looking for a bong with the intention of.spending 50 odd euro..nothing fancy...oops... 
http://www.grasscity.com/int_en/weed-star-mentalist-fixed-stem-beaker-base-glass-tube-inline-perc-8-arm-perc.html#.Uh5po2TwJF8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

i got a 250 wanting a 400 lol






wayy after for that 400 sae?id buy u a fan and filter for it but would prolly cost more than bying a 400 new


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a 250 wanting a 400 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly mate i was just looking for a straight swap for a fan n filter lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a 250 wanting a 400 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ile suck the poison out ya leg for it ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> honestly mate i was just looking for a straight swap for a fan n filter lol



no worrys man, just looking and ther only 37 qwid for the 400

na baz lol,, nrly healed dont want your horse sucking lips over it,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Easy fellas....yes lems I'm running 1200 now mate with a 6' rvk keeps temps between 27-31 nor perfect like but it'll do naaam sayin....never tried the train wreck off hso but what I have dome of theirs has been bang on man deffo a good seed breeder...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not got a 250W anymore, shawn n gary had that lol, but if you have got a 6" fan n filter going spare ive got a 400W HPs we might be able to work a deal out on?


Oi u ya cunt what happened to my goody bag u promised? Lmao

And that 250hps went from u to shawn to me then onto my mates mate who converted it into a normal hooded hps rather than the vertical it was, its done its rounds that light has and its still going strong lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Morning fuckers, just woke up was fucking ill last 2nights, time for a nice fat cheese J to start the day off, and u cunts slagging off us scottish just wait till I harvest and ur all begging for a lil sample I'll remind u that us scottish are not good enough for yous so our weed wont be either lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oi u ya cunt what happened to my goody bag u promised? Lmao
> 
> And that 250hps went from u to shawn to me then onto my mates mate who converted it into a normal hooded hps rather than the vertical it was, its done its rounds that light has and its still going strong lol


TBh mate the weed was so shit from that lot i just got rid of it as soon as possible, didnt see the point of sending you shit in the post you cant even get stoned off lol

Was supposed to send a few samples out but didnt bother when the weed turnt out complete shite, didnt see the point lol, coulda got ya more stoned by mailing people a box of fags lmao

However......i left a SAGE flowering for a few extra weeks in the hope of it finding some extra potency and was planning on chucking some of that in when i return ya bags to ya, was chopped last night so should be ready to post by sat/mon i reckon 

also will be doing that trim thru the bags over the weekend so bags should be on their way back to ya next week sometime lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> TBh mate the weed was so shit from that lot i just got rid of it as soon as possible, didnt see the point of sending you shit in the post you cant even get stoned off lol
> 
> Was supposed to send a few samples out but didnt bother when the weed turnt out complete shite, didnt see the point lol, coulda got ya more stoned by mailing people a box of fags lmao
> 
> ...


No worries m8 I was just josking wit ya anyway I remember u saying weeks ago the smoke was pretty bad off them, but yeah just send they bubble bags back whenever ur done wit them I wont need em for at least another cpl months so no big rush. If that sage is nice wouldnt say no to a lil J or 2 to try tho 
U got another lot in vegging yet mate? What u running nxt?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Just wat he'd that Swaziland video hahaha that old boy at the end was smashing it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just wat he'd that Swaziland video hahaha that old boy at the end was smashing it lol



i know lol madness big plants


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No worries m8 I was just josking wit ya anyway I remember u saying weeks ago the smoke was pretty bad off them, but yeah just send they bubble bags back whenever ur done wit them I wont need em for at least another cpl months so no big rush. If that sage is nice wouldnt say no to a lil J or 2 to try tho
> U got another lot in vegging yet mate? What u running nxt?


Well whether its nice or not ill send you some anyways lmao as wont have anything ready until the next lot comes down lol

Atm ive got 4 Blue Pit that are about 8-10" tall, should start flowering soon and 4 BP seeds that i chucked into soil last night, all 12/12 FS, also somehow 2 BP seeds have magicked themselves out of a sealed zippy bag and run away to join the foreign legion, hopefully ill get a postcard at some point lmao

After the (now) 8 Blue Pit i have a choice of either starting to crack the Sour Kush X Deep Blue or buying some seeds in n running them, looking at B.O.G.seeds at the moment, especially their bubblegum 

What you got going atm mate? I know you had to close down for a while you back up n running yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know lol madness big plants


Aye he had a big ol' bag a weed.at the end didn't he and I bet he still got fuck all for it poor fucker.....ic3 and yorkie I'llsend those cuts 2morra iI've got a day off 2morra so will make it easier ......there's 1 spare if u want sae??? Its not in the best of shape but I'm sure will grow up just fine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its not in the best of shape but I'm sure will grow up just fine


they NEVER ARE!!!!lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye he had a big ol' bag a weed.at the end didn't he and I bet he still got fuck all for it poor fucker.....ic3 and yorkie I'llsend those cuts 2morra iI've got a day off 2morra so will make it easier ......there's 1 spare if u want sae??? Its not in the best of shape but I'm sure will grow up just fine


Ill happily take it if your willing to post it mate lol, just out of interest tho wat is it ya sending? lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Im never or not going to be anytime soon growing these freeze cheese89s if anyone is interested in cuttings from em lemme know. Great strain, easy care, lovely smoke. Seem to have an abundant amount and getting rid of plenty soon on my prune. Iv got some for friends around and friends of friends, thought id ask you guys here too.

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

[E="IC3M4L3, post: 10433765, member: 416682"]they NEVER ARE!!!!lmfao[/QUOTE]

Hahaha fuck off ya cheeky cunt my cuts are sweet.....their just a little yellow happend in the box for some reason??? happend to all of em but trust me fam their looking bad ass now .....don't wanna post pics any more tho taking a leaf outta zedds book lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerim post: 10433773 said:


> Ill happily take it if your willing to post it mate lol, just out of interest tho wat is it ya sending? lol


Exo matey??? Didnt think this thru this is gonna cost me about 15 butty lol....nay bother mate I'll make sure I post em all 2morra then you'll all have em Friday 

Will have billberrys in about 3 week as well depending on how long they take to root.....mainey that sounds pretty nice id take one off ya but stacked me sen at the mo bro


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Exo matey??? Didnt think this thru this is gonna cost me about 15 butty lol....nay bother mate I'll make sure I post em all 2morra then you'll all have em Friday


sounds good mate cheers, am sending gary some bud next week so will make sure to send you a bit as well as a thank you lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well whether its nice or not ill send you some anyways lmao as wont have anything ready until the next lot comes down lol
> 
> Atm ive got 4 Blue Pit that are about 8-10" tall, should start flowering soon and 4 BP seeds that i chucked into soil last night, all 12/12 FS, also somehow 2 BP seeds have magicked themselves out of a sealed zippy bag and run away to join the foreign legion, hopefully ill get a postcard at some point lmao
> 
> ...


Im still closed down mate off on holiday for a fortnight next week, once im back from that I'll be set up the same week, just need the lads I sent exo and pp cuts to return the favor when im ready, gonna just stick to my perpetual exo and purple paralysis maybe chuck a seed or 2 of other strains in just for myself now and again.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Just found this, quite trippy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol I hope u ain't expecting a cut back off ic3 yano he has the cloning skills of a baboon don't ya haha....as soon as u want one give me a 2 week heads up mate so I can one ready as soon as u want it Yeh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sounds good mate cheers, am sending gary some bud next week so will make sure to send you a bit as well as a thank you lol


Yeh man sweet  ....can I get your Addy off Gaz? I'm kinda dodgy about putting details in PM's now lol I know its para but I canna help it now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice one shawny mate, try have one ready for the week beginning 19th May I'll have everything set up by the 21st at the latest.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man sweet  ....can I get your Addy off Gaz? I'm kinda dodgy about putting details in PM's now lol I know its para but I canna help it now lol


Yeah feel free mate if he still has it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sae do u want me to give shawn ur email addy mate I can email it to him and u can sort out post addys I dont wanna be giving ppls addresses out lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae do u want me to give shawn ur email addy mate I can email it to him and u can sort out post addys I dont wanna be giving ppls addresses out lol


If you have my addy still feel free to give it to him as tried e-mailing him direct bout these already n didnt get a reply lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If you have my addy still feel free to give it to him as tried e-mailing him direct bout these already n didnt get a reply lol


I dont have it anymore m8 I remember most of it apart from ur postcode, I'll just send him ur email.


Shawny email m8 !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet man sorted Gaz just need to find 3 little boxes now lol

Oh mail sae


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

ive got your addresss (ebay) sae any probs il snd it over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2014)

sear, so is that shite stuff the one that knocked your head off at 6 weeks? or have i got it wrong?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Did u get that sae?


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sear, so is that shite stuff the one that knocked your head off at 6 weeks? or have i got it wrong?


No, you are right, @6wks it absolutely killed me, by the time it had been flowering 12 weeks although the taste developed a lot more the potency was absolute shite but i personally think it was a fuck up on my part not the genetics as the SAGE turnt out weak as well but again lovely taste to it.

Do you have anymore of those beans? Would like to run it again at some point as I honestly believe i fucked up and that grown right it will be an absolute killer strain

Some things that were odd i did notice during the grow were:.........

When i had that taster at 6wks the buds had a blue`ish hue to them (ill find a pic in a min to show you what i mean) all over but by the time harvest time came around they were pure green

The cuttings i took ( 1 sage n 1 qqxL) which were rootbound before being put into bigger pots and immediately flowered 
( also forgot to score or break up root mass when re-potting) flowered around a week quicker than the plants they were taken from which were vegged for 3-4 weeks

cuttings also showed NO signs of yellowing whilst flowering whereas the parent plants got more n more yellow no matter what i did or didnt feed them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2014)

yeah i have more pips sure. i'm well surprised at 12 weeks mind livers is 9 and the QQ the same or a half week more maybe. def not 12 though.

sage is no lightweight either?! aye throw some pics up man. so was there no purple to the finished article at all? the blood wreck used in the qrazy train usually prevails pretty strong in anything i've seen crossed so far.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

@shawny e-mail


shawnybizzle said:


> Did u get that sae?


yup got it n replied mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i have more pips sure. i'm well surprised at 12 weeks mind livers is 9 and the QQ the same or a half week more maybe. def not 12 though.
> 
> sage is no lightweight either?! aye throw some pics up man. so was there no purple to the finished article at all? the blood wreck used in the qrazy train usually prevails pretty strong in anything i've seen crossed so far.


Well im in soil so that can always add a week or so on to the times,

With the qqxl, the 6wk bud i had that snapped off had a blue`ish hue to the buds (whole bud was green/blue not just streaking/dashes of colour) but by the time i harvested it the buds were plain dark green, blue hue had disappeared and only other colour in it was a very slight purple hue on the bottom of the buds were it met the main stalk, smell didnt seem to change or increase/decrease during the whole flower period and it smelt exactly the same at 12wks as it did at 2 flowering
Annoying thing is though is that the QQxL is covered in frost, smells fucking lovely, lovely smooth smoke of lemons/oranges etc etc but absolutely NO potency which i just dont understand


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

gotta pop out bk in a bit ppl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2014)

weird man, what colour did the trichs end up? need to see a pic of it finished up really. or a taste if you've owt left. not doubting you but i'd be very surprised unless there's a dodgy recessive pheno in livers or the QQ though if that were the case i'd expect it to have shown up by now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeh got it sae all sorted mate I'll have that to ya hopefully by friday


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

I Need Me Some Cannabis In The Rizzla
7Nights to go off no smoke
Urghh The Countdowns the Most Painful.

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Got the smc for £4.20 plus £1.75 postal charge on a bid. Cnlan get em near that price I think not sure.
> An absolute bargain. 25ml per litre and its 100ml my mister is 500ml so thats 8 applications well worth in my eyes.
> 
> **Mainey**


hi any links to these bargains?

cheers for the solution (scuse the pun) for mites !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy fellas....yes lems I'm running 1200 now mate with a 6' rvk keeps temps between 27-31 nor perfect like but it'll do naaam sayin....never tried the train wreck off hso but what I have dome of theirs has been bang on man deffo a good seed breeder...


nice kit set up !


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weird man, what colour did the trichs end up? need to see a pic of it finished up really. or a taste if you've owt left. not doubting you but i'd be very surprised unless there's a dodgy recessive pheno in livers or the QQ though if that were the case i'd expect it to have shown up by now


unfortunately mate ive never once looked at the trichomes as i dont have a magnifying glass or anything to do it with.

Also it never really "finished" if you know what i mean, even at 12 weeks was still throwing out foxtails which in turn threw out more white hairs which in turn tried foxtailing etc etc an so on

Also the pics i took at harvest time turnt out a bit blurry so although i will chuck em up they may not be of much use to you

If you wanted a taster i think my mate still has some left so ill grab a bit bk off him to send to you if ya want? wont get you stoned or anything but at least you will be able to smell n taste it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh got it sae all sorted mate I'll have that to ya hopefully by friday


cheer mate very much appreciated


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

grrr kids home soon, 1st day bak been heaven, i think the 2ml per of calmag is helping the livers and exo over at the other place. ther starting to frost up now . so yeh shawney ther easts for teh mag

afternooon gents


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

Just finished lugging a server n UPS across the road, fuck me them things aint light lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

All of it bar the tent and bulbs was donated to me by a fellow member that's the kinda love we share on here lol....

That's was suppose to.be a reply to u 888...??


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> hi any links to these bargains?
> 
> cheers for the solution (scuse the pun) for mites !


Sorry bud nothing but ebay. I always lurk about scheming through prices. You could checkout:
https://www.hydroculture.co.uk/
They try beat prices online nowadays they will show online price and then their price. They're best for bulk orders because of delivery charge
**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> All of it bar the tent and bulbs was donated to me by a fellow member that's the kinda love we share on here lol....
> 
> That's was suppose to.be a reply to u 888...??


sorry bud.. i catch ya. im happy to hear this alot.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

I got this bargain. Best to do is check for biddings 1st if you have time for it I dont do nothing over 18hrs left. 

Now I got my 2 roadrunners in this baby with the haze im flushing so I can chop. (final-fuckin-ly)

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I got this bargain. Best to do is check for biddings 1st if you have time for it I dont do nothing over 18hrs left.
> 
> Now I got my 2 roadrunners in this baby with the haze im flushing so I can chop. (final-fuckin-ly)
> 
> **Mainey**


nice... Haze ? what what ?? where u get the haze from ..?
how long does she take to flower etc ?

cheers


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> nice... Haze ? what what ?? where u get the haze from ..?
> how long does she take to flower etc ?
> 
> cheers


Shes from my last batch grail. They take 9-12weeks I think. Not bad tbh just that I had serious problems with the last lot, she sttessed out completely and stunted. I refused to kill her after harvest and made a promise id keep her. I hate to say it but shes been around over half a yr including veg lol. Shes 20weeks I think 19-22weeks iv lost count I just hate the bitch and hate that I keep my word otherwise shes be a gonner. Shes looking better now though still not fully recovered but at least didnt hermie.

Was hoping she would swell nicely 2 weeks ago but the bitch started swelling when I began flushing on sunday fuckin cunt rat shit
**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> completly off topic but if u are a black man, i urge you to stop using the N word as its a slave term.....ya forfarthers would have heard that word all day.....and not for good reasons!!!


thats funny .. add more urges... ha ha ha 
maybe cos ive had a few bowls.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> thats funny .. add more urges... ha ha ha
> maybe cos ive had a few bowls.


bowls? dafuq?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bowls? dafuq?


bowls (smoking bongs)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> bowls (smoking bongs)


well that would be a bong then, fucking bowl? thats SOOOOOOO amercian,,and u know that shit dont fly round here my nigga!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well that would be a bong then, fucking bowl? thats SOOOOOOO amercian,,and u know that shit dont fly round here my nigga!


sorry i will wash my mouth out ha ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well that would be a bong then, fucking bowl? thats SOOOOOOO amercian,,and u know that shit dont fly round here my nigga!


My nigga?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My nigga?


your a kinda white nigga in the UK... being a Yorkie n all.

nigga im streetsmart and booksmart.
white boy u just look smart...
Arsonal vs Shotty Horroh !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My nigga?


yeh goin all usa on his ass. you know every fooll in the usa spec the white ones are niggas or homis


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought this was appt . . .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Thought this was appt . . .


lol u wrongen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Hahaha yes baz I fookin love father ted gets me crying with laughter man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

No much going on in here lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Shes from my last batch grail. They take 9-12weeks I think. Not bad tbh just that I had serious problems with the last lot, she sttessed out completely and stunted. I refused to kill her after harvest and made a promise id keep her. I hate to say it but shes been around over half a yr including veg lol. Shes 20weeks I think 19-22weeks iv lost count I just hate the bitch and hate that I keep my word otherwise shes be a gonner. Shes looking better now though still not fully recovered but at least didnt hermie.
> 
> Was hoping she would swell nicely 2 weeks ago but the bitch started swelling when I began flushing on sunday fuckin cunt rat shit
> **Mainey**


what kinda haze ? where u get the beans ?

sounds great ..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> what kinda haze ? where u get the beans ?
> 
> sounds great ..


less u know, less old bills knows

that is all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> what kinda haze ? where u get the beans ?
> 
> sounds great ..


Jaysus ur some man for the questions lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

i dont like living like a criminal btw.. ! Cos i choose to grow a plant for my own use.

and your right i shouldnt ask..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Tough shit ur a criminal lol


Holy Grail 888 said:


> i dont like living like a criminal btw.. ! Cos i choose to grow a plant for my own use.
> 
> and your right i shouldnt ask..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

Get ya bowls and ya flushing and fuk off.....ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Get ya bowls and ya flushing and fuk off.....ha


wathA CHATTIN SHIT for, u know flushing is a well established prooven salt removal technique.

therfor u are wrong.

LMFAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

yeh coz like, the inetrnet says so


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Get ya bowls and ya flushing and fuk off.....ha





IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh coz like, the inetrnet says so


it also says you should eat bat shit too... bat shit is better than chicken shits cos they fly in the moonlight and defoliate at the same time... whilst singing cal mag to the plants...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wathA CHATTIN SHIT for, u know flushing is a well established prooven salt removal technique.
> 
> therfor u are wrong.
> 
> LMFAO


 google can suck my claggy arsehole


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2014)

Oooooosh!

IC3 busting a bit o' knowledge, go on lad.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

got 8 plants to dry trim but cba think im goona have a little drink with the mrs and do some pissed up later


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooooosh!
> 
> IC3 busting a bit o' knowledge, go on lad.


i cant make it rhyme ... we need a scottish or indin accent for that... they are seasonal


zeddd said:


> got 8 plants to dry trim but cba think im goona have a little drink with the mrs and do some pissed up later


scissor hash tonite then ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i cant make it rhyme ... we need a scottish or indin accent for that... they are seasonal
> 
> 
> scissor hash tonite then ?


 don't get any mate, dry trim.... it stays on the plant


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 23, 2014)

What you got drying zedd ? I know you've told me before but I can't remember how old I am soo remembering what you got going on is beyond my extoridenry memory


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't get any mate, dry trim.... it stays on the plant


should get a bit on sharp scissors if you scrape it off with a knife . enough for a bowl and hold it down?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol


Some ppl dont understand the concept of dry trim mate lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i cant make it rhyme ... we need a scottish or indin accent for that... they are seasonal


?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

i have my monents.

just been offred a trial at a job in kitchen

wat was i thinkin....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2014)

Trial?

As in "unpaid"?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trial?
> 
> As in "unpaid"?


no as in paid, if i like and he likes i get the job, but id still get paid fo rthe trial eitherway.

wa shonest said look havent worked in like 10 yrs been long term sik, but done shed loads of kitchen work wen i did so...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 23, 2014)

Go for it ic3, I was a chef for almost 10 years and ran my own kitchen last 2 years on the job, its a stressfull, unsociable, job but can be rewarding if u enjoy that work and can work up to pretty good salary, I only packed it in 2 years ago so I had more time with the kids cos I was working 6 days a week 13 hr shifts with a 2 hr split but took me 40 mins to get home lol so was pointless.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

What kinda kitchen n position?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Trial?
> 
> As in "unpaid"?


im not up for doing unpaid work... ! especailly for some rich dude that can afford a restaurant..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Just cuz someone owns a restaurant doesn't mean their rich bud.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What you got drying zedd ? I know you've told me before but I can't remember how old I am soo remembering what you got going on is beyond my extoridenry memory


 no worries mate I cant remember unless I concentrate and tell everyone shhhhh im thinkin.....Tangerine dream exo and livers drying mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 23, 2014)

Think he means the Mrs has told him he's gotta do the cooking from now on lolol...I like a bit a cooking me self but couldn't work in a kitchen too hot and stressfull in a small space it'd drive me crazy man.....Yeh zedd get that scissor hash and pack a bowl maaaan lol do u think leaving the trim on to dry makes for a better tasting bud?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just cuz someone owns a restaurant doesn't mean their rich bud.


fair... thats true.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think he means the Mrs has told him he's gotta do the cooking from now on lolol...I like a bit a cooking me self but couldn't work in a kitchen too hot and stressfull in a small space it'd drive me crazy man.....Yeh zedd get that scissor hash and pack a bowl maaaan lol do u think leaving the trim on to dry makes for a better tasting bud?


 mebbe but im a lazy cunt and hate spenfing the sorta time u boys do on trimming so dry trimming is much quicker if ya got nifty fingers that is


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just cuz someone owns a restaurant doesn't mean their rich bud.


 how do you make a small fortune from owning a restaurant, start with a large fortune.......margins typically 5 %....sa lotta work for an ego trip


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Go for it ic3, I was a chef for almost 10 years and ran my own kitchen last 2 years on the job, its a stressfull, unsociable, job but can be rewarding if u enjoy that work and can work up to pretty good salary, I only packed it in 2 years ago so I had more time with the kids cos I was working 6 days a week 13 hr shifts with a 2 hr split but took me 40 mins to get home lol so was pointless.


the salary is wack in kitchens and it takes 10 years to get 30K doesnt it ? therefore after 10 years your shagged out ..


shawnybizzle said:


> Think he means the Mrs has told him he's gotta do the cooking from now on lolol...I like a bit a cooking me self but couldn't work in a kitchen too hot and stressfull in a small space it'd drive me crazy man.....Yeh zedd get that scissor hash and pack a bowl maaaan lol do u think leaving the trim on to dry makes for a better tasting bud?


if your not getting scissor hash from dry trim... the material is schwag... i wouldnt burn it..

you dig in...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no as in paid, if i like and he likes i get the job, but id still get paid fo rthe trial eitherway.
> 
> wa shonest said look havent worked in like 10 yrs been long term sik, but done shed loads of kitchen work wen i did so...........


well congrats mate.
now get fucking scrubbing ya cunt..


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no as in paid, if i like and he likes i get the job, but id still get paid fo rthe trial eitherway.
> 
> wa shonest said look havent worked in like 10 yrs been long term sik, but done shed loads of kitchen work wen i did so...........


Ile be fucked if ide eat at a restraunt u work in, I've seen ya kitchen ! Lol & ya fucking mingin hoof !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ile be fucked if ide eat at a restraunt u work in, I've seen ya kitchen ! Lol


i like


bazoomer said:


> Ile be fucked if ide eat at a restraunt u work in, I've seen ya kitchen ! Lol & ya fucking mingin hoof !


ha ha ha


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Shes a full haze im not sure where from so cpuldnt tell ya. Its stress thats coursed all of this. I hope she really fattens up by the time im done flushing though that would be epic after her time wasting n extra electric bill keepin hps jus on her arghh

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Shes a full haze im not sure where from so cpuldnt tell ya. Its stress thats coursed all of this. I hope she really fattens up by the time im done flushing though that would be epic after her time wasting n extra electric bill keepin hps jus on her arghh
> 
> **Mainey**


good luck with her mate.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> good luck with her mate.


Cheers grail. I think shell do 3atm by end of flush 5 maybe n dried im on about. 

**Mainey**


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

C'mon Rambo, I haven't liked you yet tonight !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Cheers grail. I think shell do 3atm by end of flush 5 maybe n dried im on about.
> 
> **Mainey**


cool. i fimmed my cannatonic a couple of weeks back and now got 4 beautiful seperate main branches the exact same height . shes looking nice too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah rambo were getting worried lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

FINALLY IM HIGH! About time!!! Works bullshit. But I am looking forward to that fine ass piece I ordered.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm just a filthy "like" slut !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

just trimmed 4 1/2 oz of dry exo, playd online poker while doing it but lost quickly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm just a filthy "like" slut !


Yeah you dirty like bitch, feels good doesn't it lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

fear not lads i just been smoking on top of the steady flow of i.v vodka lolol just been getting me combo head on and a tad fucking mingled lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

well Baz now the pigs have fuked off what u growin man u likin the smoke of the cos?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Baz it's cool he's over here!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

how much u trim a hr dry zedd? i can do 3-5oz wet depending on bud size n how much coke ive had lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't gamble Z, lost 3 years wages on slot machines some years back !, I'm easily addicted to lots of bad shizz


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fear not lads i just been smoking on top of the steady flow of i.v vodka lolol just been getting me combo head on and a tad fucking mingled lol


 im there too mate half bottle of baccy and im on a rool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

I genuinely liked those comments lads *claps* good comments


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how much u trim a hr dry zedd? i can do 3-5oz wet depending on bud size n how much coke ive had lolol


 just did 4.5 dry so about equivalent 11 wet in an hour


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah you dirty like bitch, feels good doesn't it lol


Lmao , oh yes, I'm gonna "like" like I stole it tonight !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah you dirty like bitch, feels good doesn't it lol


Lmao , oh yes, I'm gonna "like" like I stole it tonight !


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just did 4.5 dry so about equivalent 11 wet in an hour


not bad not bad at all, i never done it mate i have seen a fair amount of your bud tho and it looks like any bud ive seen trimmed well and wet i.e tight against the bud a proper trim, do you think you losing alot more excess in the trim when trimming dry?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well Baz now the pigs have fuked off what u growin man u likin the smoke of the cos?


I got exo, livers, & psyco going Z, 4 weeks in. Got a few BMF, purple quirkle in veg to go in next.Smoke of the cos ? ? ?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

I've given up smoking, 3 weeks now !, edibles only now, & niccoret gum ! Lol, I was my worst customer !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

I've given up smoking, 3 weeks now !, edibles only now, & niccoret gum ! Lol, I was my worst customer !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

check out what I impulse bought this morning lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Wtf is it with the double post ? , ah well, I know u love it !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

That just means I'll like it twice as much!!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

at Rambo,uh not sure what u mean mate but on the whole the bud looks good and the time to trim makes it not a chore....£1000 per hour its a fukin joy


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That just means I'll like it twice as much!!


Lol, come join me as a like slut m8.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> cool. i fimmed my cannatonic a couple of weeks back and now got 4 beautiful seperate main branches the exact same height . shes looking nice too


Mu current grow all girls have a minimum of 4 natural main branches. Iv only topped twice dont even know which 1s I topped iv mixed em up so much the most main branch is 6 of 1 girl. Got plentty heads even at canopy. Atm not so even due to supercropping but they will get there again pretty darn soon.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

U got any pics bud?


**Mainey**


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

@yorkie one for you mate

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/04/23/world-record-base-jump-of-burj-khalifa_n_5199875.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> U got any pics bud?
> 
> 
> **Mainey**


i cant upload them with the camera.. will try it again at the weekend.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at Rambo,uh not sure what u mean mate but on the whole the bud looks good and the time to trim makes it not a chore....£1000 per hour its a fukin joy


It's fucking great ain't it lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 23, 2014)

damn that cheddars hitting me sideways. see you guys for a blaze tomorrow

peace


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

I trim with these


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I trim with these


looks like a set of tailors stitching scissors almost


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> looks like a set of tailors stitching scissors almost


 jap bonsai scissors


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Did u see how fast that negro person was trimming on that video Ice posted ? Scissor hands be fucked !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

wassit slow baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

Zedd, isn't it about time you changed you're Avatar ?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wassit slow baz?


Nay m8, she was going like the fucking clappers !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Nay m8, she was going like the fucking clappers !


 I couldn't be fukin rsed to watch tha cunts to be fair mate, got shit to do other than watch a bunch of Africans scamming tourists


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I couldn't be fukin rsed to watch tha cunts to be fair mate, got shit to do other than watch a bunch of Africans scamming tourists


Lol ,Tell it like it is Z


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i cant upload them with the camera.. will try it again at the weekend.


Alright sure thing. Look forward to it hipefully u can get it done

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @yorkie one for you mate
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/04/23/world-record-base-jump-of-burj-khalifa_n_5199875.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


That's wicked man, nice one.

Fred Fugen is one of my favourite base jumpers, he's with the Red Bull Soulflyers and Turbolenza.
He's usually in most of the cliff and building jump videos I post.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

morning gentlemen.

well ive just reallised sumfink

wer all actually getting along

whd have guessed! wow.just............wow.

cooltube/calmag/yoyos ordered. order summer next week for fuksake!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

...fucking hate yoyo hangers,nearly droppedy hood one 2 many times


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...fucking hate yoyo hangers,nearly droppedy hood one 2 many times


OBVIOUSLY THEN your a spaz and dint take em apart and make sure ther grvy first

i have my aircooled hood on em for time, just gotta check em man.

and that bong u showed, PLZ tellme thats not a plastic bung wer the nail goes? looks like it, if so= shit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

It's not a plastic bung
lol.nah their cunts when ur trying to level both sides of the hood...always let the frustration get the better of
me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's not a plastic bung
> lol.nah their cunts when ur trying to level both sides of the hood...always let the frustration get the better of
> me.


its a grashitty bong!llol;


straight? shit they dont need to be perefct


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah Tis grass shitty, they had 25% off ur shop yesterday...big 420 sales the last few days.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's wicked man, nice one.
> 
> Fred Fugen is one of my favourite base jumpers, he's with the Red Bull Soulflyers and Turbolenza.
> He's usually in most of the cliff and building jump videos I post.


Im guessing he is the excitable european guy that features heavily in " we are not crazy we are amazing"?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Fuck sake bag of trim is moldy...oh well nit that into iso anyways.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

So im up the suns blazing down, got bitch telling me she wants come round for a morning pounding
Girls looking ferocious growing in height amd width
Cant ask to wake up to much more.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Dunno how u do it but you even sound black when you type lol...alot better than my morning bud...cat woke me up by sitting on my face.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 24, 2014)

You both got woke up better than me, I had my 5 year old literally jumping on me shouting its time to get up for school daddy, had to get up and feed the brats and take em to school, got home and the wife says shes off to get her hair done, so now im wide awake and stuck in on ma own, nothing better to do so getting stoned and playing some fifa,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Real quiet today been pissing down all night so it's kinda muggy,
Sat in me shed blazing a exo Dolby on the old iPad

This pp I got flowering, I got this feelin she gunna be a 12 ish seeker goin by bud formation ect
Unless she majorly catches up

Order second cool tube and another filter and 400 ballast next week shoul gimmi all I need

The tubes I order have a reflector extension bracket with m so ima just cut a wing reflector in half use that...


Fuuuuukin FIFA lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

Like a bit of pussy do you sunshine . HAVE THIS ! ! 


[email protected] said:


> Dunno how u do it but you even sound black when you type lol...alot better than my morning bud...cat woke me up by sitting on my face.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> You both got woke up better than me, I had my 5 year old literally jumping on me shouting its time to get up for school daddy, had to get up and feed the brats and take em to school, got home and the wife says shes off to get her hair done, so now im wide awake and stuck in on ma own, nothing better to do so getting stoned and playing some fifa,


That's a normal fucking day for u gaz lol ask her how much her hairs gonna cost! My missus hid it from be for ages! I'm talking over 180!!! Can't remember the exact price but my hair costs a fucking tenner!!


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

What I would give to be doing exactly that right now ! ! 


Garybhoy11 said:


> You both got woke up better than me, I had my 5 year old literally jumping on me shouting its time to get up for school daddy, had to get up and feed the brats and take em to school, got home and the wife says shes off to get her hair done, so now im wide awake and stuck in on ma own, nothing better to do so getting stoned and playing some fifa,


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

180!!!!!!! Where the fuck did she go


[email protected] said:


> That's a normal fucking day for u gaz lol ask her how much her hairs gonna cost! My missus hid it from be for ages! I'm talking over 180!!! Can't remember the exact price but my hair costs a fucking tenner!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Real quiet today been pissing down all night so it's kinda muggy,
> Sat in me shed blazing a exo Dolby on the old iPad
> 
> This pp I got flowering, I got this feelin she gunna be a 12 ish seeker goin by bud formation ect
> ...


On the breeders page mate it says the strain takes 10-12 weeks, but id say you will be good at 10 with that pheno, I chopped one at 8 weeks lovely smoke just buds were a little airy, and I chopped another at 10 weeks and buds were quite dense and had a lovely citrusy smell and taste with a mild hint of lavendar,  that cut u got is from tne same mother so should be the same as long as u dont fuck it up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

I bet she tips em2..Some over priced fancy place...see lads going.in there to get a 2 all over...wonder how much they charge em lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's a normal fucking day for u gaz lol ask her how much her hairs gonna cost! My missus hid it from be for ages! I'm talking over 180!!! Can't remember the exact price but my hair costs a fucking tenner!!


Lol I got ma hair done yestday and I paid £7, the wife usually pays about 75-£150 a time but her mates at college doing hairdressing so she getting g it done for free 2day, u dont think id let her pay stupid money for her hair a week before we go on holiday did u, I got my bitch trained well, its only taken 9 years but shes finally getting there lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno how u do it but you even sound black when you type lol...alot better than my morning bud...cat woke me up by sitting on my face.


Lol u had a pussy wake u up ya say
Wet or dry? Lmao!!!
**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

150 pound don't sound trained bud lol mine only gets hers done by the one person, fucking does my head in...saying that I do like my cannabis n cannabis related paraffinalia n she puts up with it...n she a non smoker n all...she hasn't a clue how much the volcano cost n doesn't know I bought a new bong either sssssh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Fuck sake have to dismantle my setup today...Been putting it off since chop lol suppose I'll get mangled n get stuck in.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

My missus cant go over £60 or the hammer comes down hard. You guys are kind hearted. The fuck u need over 100 for hair when it can be done just as good cheaper n even better. N i bet its basic nothing youd say is extravagant or my wrong? Bitch better have gold dangling down her locks paying them crazy amounts. N their the same punks that bitch over our spending on our girls. 

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Lmao @ bitch better have gold dangling down them locks lol don't ever change man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone hear of the longest protein "titan" takes 3.5 hours to read out the name lol 
http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/man-pronounces-name-longest-protein


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

Lool im to stiff to change, even if I got 10k a day ull go crazy hearing ma girl doing hair for nuts prices. 

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

I get mine done by another girl £10 and at hair shop 15-30 depending on style. 

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone hear of the longest protein "titan" takes 3.5 hours to read out the name lol
> http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/man-pronounces-name-longest-protein


Shoukd have just named it ProteinLongKiller

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's a normal fucking day for u gaz lol ask her how much her hairs gonna cost! My missus hid it from be for ages! I'm talking over 180!!! Can't remember the exact price but my hair costs a fucking tenner!!


 you go to a hairdressers and pay money......u must be gay, 10 quid will buy u clippers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I'm some fool paying the man to cut my hair when a it does is grow back.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

morning cunts


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'm some fool paying the man to cut my hair when a it does is grow back.


 I used to pay a fiver but did it meself when prices went up to 6 ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Eh this I'll have a blunt b4 I start on dismantling lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I bet she tips em2..Some over priced fancy place...see lads going.in there to get a 2 all over...wonder how much they charge em lol


Well if it helps i know the Toni n guy hairdressers down here will charge you at least £75 for a clipper cut lmao n it takes bout half n hour lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if it helps i know the Toni n guy hairdressers down here will charge you at least £75 for a clipper cut lmao n it takes bout half n hour lmao


Men actually by into that shit! If u get ur hair cut here ur gonna have to beat the pussy off u


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

@zeddd, u ever use the vape poop for joints? It's a great alternative to tobacco once u get use to the taste.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Men actually by into that shit! If u get ur hair cut here ur gonna have to beat the pussy off u


Only reason i know is coz a mate of mine did her apprenticeship there. 
What makes it funny though is that one day i went out for a beer with her n her boss from work (both of us have short clippered hair, mine from local [email protected]£7, his from T&G, should have cost £75) and no-one in the pub could notice any real difference between mine n her bosses hair even though his cost nearly £70 more than min n takes 20mins longer to do ffs lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

This whole Jersey shore metrosexual things getting out of hand!! Men should not wear fake tan!!! Seen it twice now n in Ireland it's very noticeable!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

Louis Litt from 'suits' is an example of a metrosexual man. Fake tan, sarong and flip-flops it is not despite how David Beckham prances about. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

Tad epic.....I wanna go, never done Aero in a helicopter before


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

@ Yorkie, mind posting that link for the glass doc again I couldn't find it after that.thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im guessing he is the excitable european guy that features heavily in " we are not crazy we are amazing"?


Yeah, that's him.......French.
http://www.soulflyers.com/site/en/extensions/fred-fugen.html

He pioneered Freefly BASE jumping, which is the stunt flying cliff jumps you've seen. 
He's 2 months older than me (35 this year) and he's been jumping since he was 10.

Couple more Fred Fugen videos.
The best cliff jumper alive (no pun intended).


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, that's him.......French.
> http://www.soulflyers.com/site/en/extensions/fred-fugen.html
> 
> He pioneered Freefly BASE jumping, which is the stunt flying cliff jumps you've seen.
> ...


BASE jumping is definetely on my to do list, along with skydiving, getting my pilots licence n this lol......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

And a couple of Fred's whole jump video's, the second jump in the first vid is my favorite.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> BASE jumping is definetely on my to do list, along with skydiving,


Best get saving up and come wind tunnel with me then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @ Yorkie, mind posting that link for the glass doc again I couldn't find it after that.thanks


No worries......

http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/Degenerate_Art_The_Art_and_Culture_of_Glass_Pipes/70260538?sod=search-autocomplete


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Best get saving up and come wind tunnel with me then.


Well i need to pull me finger out then n actually get some decent plants grown then eh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well i need to pull me finger out then n actually get some decent plants grown then eh?


At £25 per min yeah you'd best get cropping lad!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning gentlemen.
> 
> well ive just reallised sumfink
> 
> ...


Get fucked . . . CUNT !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Get fucked . . . CUNT !


rofl


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> At £25 per min yeah you'd best get cropping lad!


Fuck me thats a bit steep isnt it?

I can go fly a plane with an instructor for £120 n hour lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

Just realised thats £1500 n hour lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

sa lotta money, but omg that vid was fukin unreal, vaping td I thought I was doing it...knackered now.............my grow room smell like an ocean of cunt, ive jus been sprayin the veg with fish and algae tea and im getting a boner


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me thats a bit steep isnt it?
> 
> I can go fly a plane with an instructor for £120 n hour lol


To put it into perspective 1min is exactly the amount of free-fall time you'd get from a tandem skydive or regular jump.
A first time tandem sky-dive will set you back around £300 and that's just for the jump, it doesn't count expenses (only a few places in the country are suitable for skydiving).

£300 worth of vertical wind tunnel training time in one go will have you more experienced than a fully qualified skydiver.
To get to the same level of experience from actual live jump time from a plane would cost you between £3000-£5000.
And vertical wind tunnels are open year round, no matter the weather.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

It drops to about £10-£15 per min once you can fly the tunnel without an instructor and then it gets cheaper still if you bulk buy your flight time in advance.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

They fucking should be at that price lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

Morning shit stains....aye that base jumping malarky looks bad as fuck but you wouldn't catch me doing that man jeeez u need big cohoneys to do that......sae,york,ice all boxed up will have em sent by 4 lads ....me girls had another 10 litres last neet it went no where time for the 5 gallon to come out me thinks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sa lotta money, but omg that vid was fukin unreal, vaping td I thought I was doing it...knackered now.............my grow room smell like an ocean of cunt, ive jus been sprayin the veg with fish and algae tea and im getting a boner


Lol an ocean of cunt ay haha....can't believe u like the smell of that fish mix man it makes me about gag especially after a good spray in the room under those hot lights its like Whitby bay on a bad day


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

hello lads just noticed this thread good to see so many uk lads bang at it haha


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

A cunt ocean ! I wanna go swimming in that fucker !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> hello lads just noticed this thread good to see so many uk lads bang at it haha


Now here's a fella you can trust...


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

haha with your life...


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To put it into perspective 1min is exactly the amount of free-fall time you'd get from a tandem skydive or regular jump.
> A first time tandem sky-dive will set you back around £300 and that's just for the jump, it doesn't count expenses (only a few places in the country are suitable for skydiving).
> 
> £300 worth of vertical wind tunnel training time in one go will have you more experienced than a fully qualified skydiver.
> ...


Oh dont get me wrong I know they are an valuable training tool and a lot easier than teaching someone solely from jumps etc but it still seems excessive, its not like the fans n instructor cost £1500 n hour to run is it? They are easily making £1k profit per hour out of the £1500 charged bare minimum, just seems rather "whack the prices up lad as these fuckers have no other choice than to pay it lol"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol trusty dodgy dan haha.....Yeh man there's loads a folk bang at it in uk man most proberbly more than smoke the fucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2014)

yorkie you checked fantronix they might a do a 6ft RVK save you lads a fortune ?


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Now here's a fella you can trust...


lets be friends. where do you live what is your full name and have you any previous convictions?


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol trusty dodgy dan haha.....Yeh man there's loads a folk bang at it in uk man most proberbly more than smoke the fucker


true that mate. I got 4 cheese plants 2 weeks into flower and in reat condition straight from another grow. Poor cunt got sussed and someone tried to break in! he couldnt take them all to his new space so unlucky for him but not so bad for me  just threw a little set up together over the last few days hence why im back on this forum after a spell away haha


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> hello lads just noticed this thread good to see so many uk lads bang at it haha


U a bit of an ass dan? Naturally likes come in on posts seems ur slacking. Not that its a bad thing, jus wondering if u have much of interest to say thats likeable lol

**Mainey**


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

This is the one i keep going bk n watching lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> lets be friends. where do you live what is your full name and have you any previous convictions?


Fuck boy road
Nick him please
Snitch Haven
Fed man county
(Postcode unavail)
U can find me there dunno bout R3
**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> true that mate. I got 4 cheese plants 2 weeks into flower and in reat condition straight from another grow. Poor cunt got sussed and someone tried to break in! he couldnt take them all to his new space so unlucky for him but not so bad for me  just threw a little set up together over the last few days hence why im back on this forum after a spell away haha


Least u could set up lol unlucky fucker the other guy

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> This is the one i keep going bk n watching lol


Thats awesome

**Mainey**


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> U a bit of an ass dan? Naturally likes come in on posts seems ur slacking. Not that its a bad thing, jus wondering if u have much of interest to say thats likeable lol
> 
> **Mainey**


i cant make sense of that and iv read it 3 times sorry?


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Least u could set up lol unlucky fucker the other guy
> 
> **Mainey**


He still has plenty dont feel bad for him it was a full house conversion!


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 24, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Fuck boy road
> Nick him please
> Snitch Haven
> Fed man county
> ...


great stuff...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> its not like the fans n instructor cost £1500 n hour to run is it? They are easily making £1k profit per hour out of the £1500 charged bare minimum, just seems rather "whack the prices up lad as these fuckers have no other choice than to pay it lol"





Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie you checked fantronix they might a do a 6ft RVK save you lads a fortune ?


Well actually it's not as profitable as you'd think and the prices are high for a reason, I looked into the costs of opening a tunnel inside one of Bradford's old mill warehouses (shitloads for cheap rent/sale) when I went to Prague 2 years back.

The fan technology patent is owned by a military backed private Latvian company who sort of invented the concept.
http://www.aerodium-technologies.com/en/company/about/

And the price for a recirculating tunnel starts at 1.45 million Euros (just short of £1.2 million) and at that price/size is only big enough for 2 people.
http://www.aerodium-technologies.com/en/models/models/recirculation/

For the size of tunnel needed to train comfortably in (like Airkix in Manchester) then you're looking at well over £5 million just for the tunnel, before you've even bought a site for it to go in, branded it, trained any staff or thought about massive overheads (how much leccy!?)

That's why there's only about 3 tunnels in Britain, lol.

Next nearest is the new one opening in Poland (just my luck on other side of the fucking country to my missus family!) and then the one in Czech Republic.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

http://freedomseeds.com/seeds-for-under-20-pounds-top/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2014)

christ man that's a bit OTT aint it. still they are clearly a gold mine though if you could get the backing.


----------



## jabby (Apr 24, 2014)

[QUOTac123, post: 2319497, member: 58456"]Hi all UK growers!

This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.


woo, UK.[/QUOTE]
From mersey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

I think they could be in the future as the tech becomes cheaper and people start to open their minds to extreme sports more and more.
With internet coverage these days human's are pushing themselves to do even more and more crazy things.

My missus wants to get into kite surfing and there's only about 4-5 places on the whole planet where you can do that as very precise wind conditions are needed.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

Ill stick to football I think lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll stick to autoerotic asphyxiation


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 24, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think they could be in the future as the tech becomes cheaper and people start to open their minds to extreme sports more and more.
> With internet coverage these days human's are pushing themselves to do even more and more crazy things.
> 
> My missus wants to get into kite surfing and there's only about 4-5 places on the whole planet where you can do that as very precise wind conditions are needed.


Im looking at getting one of these





Reckon it will only be a few years before more n more people are buying quads/paramotors/wingsuits etc etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

All sent boys will be with 2morro hopefully ....now I need to score some weed and things ain't looking pretty fuck me I can't wait to crop a harvest man


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

A quad yea I've seen the video of the guy hitting a mountain top in one of them wing suits no thank you sir


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

^^^^ Yeh the one where he lands in a tree or something looks a bit fierce don't it fuck that for a buzz I'll stick to drugs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

FUKME
went up to water me shit,forgot yesterday, 40 degrees WTF,

and 2 of shawneys super mystery strain dried out DEAD! wtf, lol,,,

anyways all watered, 1 MAY come bak but im doubtfull with droppy crispy leaves, and the other the leaves trued to dust, but i still watered her with a sprig of leaf left LMAO

fuksake

on another note, dog and ghoji both female and both healthy as fuk,,

so note to self, FEEEEED EVERY FUCKING DAY¬

NOT GUNNA take any pics neither, y'all laugh at me,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

Fuckin ell ic3 lol the plant destroyer hahaha you never fail to dissapoint mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

Fuckin ell ic3 lol the plant destroyer hahaha you never fail to dissapoint mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKME
> went up to water me shit,forgot yesterday, 40 degrees WTF,
> 
> and 2 of shawneys super mystery strain dried out DEAD! wtf, lol,,,
> ...


How do ya do it ic3??? Lol, outta the seeds I started the blueberry headband and snowcap never even cracked ffs, they been lying over a year tho. That means I'm left with a few thc bomb, a critical + and a las lemon, 5 in total maybe 6 if another thcbomb sprouts but I have my doubts. So 5-6 under 1200w in a 1.5m tent lets see how this goes lol........I miss my psychosis ffs


----------



## Turbanator (Apr 24, 2014)

SKILLZ BLAD!
haha dunno wentyuo and thermometer thingy said 40 degrees, i sene the livers and exo wiliting obv coz i dint feed them on time, so... meh, il leave em i have had em come bak from worse, but one the leaves wer all crispy so i kinda rubbed em between me fingers LOL oh well. everything else is gravy and now i have 2 empty pots for the new exo that are cummin lol

every cloud n all that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

40?!!!! That cray cray you running a laundrette up in that hizzay?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

40 up in hizzay that's some hot shit man suprised they didn't catch fyah lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

what the fk has happened to the site? dunno whether im cmn going been or gone


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> what the fk has happened to the site? dunno whether im cmn going been or gone


well thats easy to answer if your Welsh..

somebodys been, come all over you and gone...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

with a name like mine? nooo, Scottish mun


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the Welsh you ignint cunt lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> with a name like mine? nooo, Scottish mun


from bad to worse...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Is the sheep wearing Uggs? Haha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

no, crocs lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 24, 2014)

How do drwelsh mate, not seen u about on here in a good while, what u think of the new look site? 
U got anything growing just now?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

I've just come back from my local leisure centre. . . 5 sheep tied to a lamppost !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Any news on what my BMF is yet ? Lol


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Apr 24, 2014)

alright chaps? anybody in here ever 12/12 from clone? could do with a couple questions answered if anybody can help?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

U got anything growing just now?[/QUOTE]
a little bit like...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

that's 2 of the 3, the other is 2 plant scrog @ week 6 but ive not taken any pics, I will in the week tho


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've just come back from my local leisure centre. . . 5 sheep tied to a lamppost !


heaven!!!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)

Jmcsupplies said:


> alright chaps? anybody in here ever 12/12 from clone? could do with a couple questions answered if anybody can help?


yep. you should just let em go dont top ! just let em blast off ! done in soil no other medium.
depending on your how good your lights and cooling and ventilation.
you should get gherkins, cucumbers or baseball bats !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Jmcsupplies said:


> alright chaps? anybody in here ever 12/12 from clone? could do with a couple questions answered if anybody can help?


Yes . . . . . .


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Apr 24, 2014)

Cheers lads

My only questions are:-

1. Could I pull an oz a plant under ideal conditions

2. Does it take 8 weeks from start to finish like an auto?

3. Do I run any veg nutes at all? Or do I start with mild flower nutes


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

Jmcsupplies said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> My only questions are:-
> 
> ...


 my brother has a taxi


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> my brother has a taxi


LMFAO . . . Wtf ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

yes u could pull and oz, 2, depends on strain, my sister is available


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Jmcsupplies said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> My only questions are:-
> 
> ...


1.yes 2.8-12 strain ? 3.veg nutes 2 weeks - flower nutes.


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Apr 24, 2014)

I understand that, I mean if it's an 8 week flowering strain, will it be over and done with in 8 weeks? Or does it take a week to grow a little? Thanks for your help guys


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yes u could pull and oz, 2, depends on strain, my sister is available


Ow much for half hr with sis m8 ?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Jmcsupplies said:


> I understand that, I mean if it's an 8 week flowering strain, will it be over and done with in 8 weeks? Or does it take a week to grow a little? Thanks for your help guys


Yes. . . It will


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Z, change yer avi Ffs !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 1.yes 2.8-12 strain ? 3.veg nutes 2 weeks - flower nutes.


 ah rite I fuked up on tha last one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking good there Dr magic looks like u been busy while u been away ay.....I've just sprayed all me ladies with seaweed there looking lovely now I've soreted the feed out BB's are looking like ard fuckers now reet stout things can't wait to flip a week on Sunday roll on the good times


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Apr 24, 2014)

Much appreciated


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ow much for half hr with sis m8 ?


 I ll dig her up and ask her lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

baz that was a joke mate shes alive and well


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 24, 2014)

i was changing the water in my fish tank earlier when it hit me like a ureaka moment.....

in now using the waste fish water on my organic garden....things now couldn't be any easyer or cheaper....

thank fuck for goldfish and aquaponics for the idea!!

wots crackin ma vinillas


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> yep. you should just let em grow dont top ! just let em blast off ! done in soil no other medium.





Jmcsupplies said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> My only questions are:-
> 
> ...


what lights / ventilation / humidity + strain u got ?

autos differ..

just have good soil in my opinion but others have diff amazing skills so your choice ...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i was changing the water in my fish tank earlier when it hit me like a ureaka moment.....
> 
> in now using the waste fish water on my organic garden....things now couldn't be any easyer or cheaper....
> 
> ...


 don't forget the gold top


----------



## Jmcsupplies (Apr 24, 2014)

4" in
5" out, rvk and rhino
600w air cooled hood
Got a number of indicas /8weekers I can start :-

Super critical
Blue og
Cali hash plant
Vanilla kush

Was hoping to put one a week 12/12 into a perpetual grow for an oZ a week





Holy Grail 888 said:


> what lights / ventilation / humidity + strain u got ?
> 
> autos differ..
> 
> just have good soil in my opinion but others have diff amazing skills so your choice ...


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz that was a joke mate shes alive and well


Awwwwwww


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank fuck ya changed that avi lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing wrong with the Welsh you ignint cunt lol





Holy Grail 888 said:


> well thats easy to answer if your Welsh..
> 
> somebodys been, come all over you and gone...


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2014)

Hope u like my new avi, that's me after 6 cookies .


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hope u like my new avi, that's me after 6 cookies .


cookies ? u doing edibles instead ?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 24, 2014)

yi olrit lads, im an immigrant, jus umped ofa the bacca ofa truc en dova n legd it pass the borda. Had mi trapd der for ages lyk. Who's got 3weed? in the lodon, nottingham, birmingham eria? Im ant low, needta get mi sky high ya no!


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

2 exo & 1 critical + . They look very light here but they are looking very nice & green . Under 600 blockbuster hood with 6" fan .


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 24, 2014)

What's up with this new updated sight?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> 2 exo & 1 critical + . They look very light here but they are looking very nice & green . Under 600 blockbuster hood with 6" fan .
> View attachment 3136707


Where is the second exo? I only see one. Is that the real cut or greenhouse? Looks a spitting image of freezecheese. Beautiful plants and even nicer hood. By the way, when you say exo, are u talking about psychosis? I can't be arsed to read through this whole thread.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 24, 2014)

2 exo far left & far right . Critical is front right . you can tell in the different flower formation . It's the real exo clone not psychosis pall . That's a different cut ".bthe hood is a cracker I must say .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> yi olrit lads, im an immigrant, jus umped ofa the bacca ofa truc en dova n legd it pass the borda. Had mi trapd der for ages lyk. Who's got 3weed? in the lodon, nottingham, birmingham eria? Im ant low, needta get mi sky high ya no!


The title on the thread say's UK Growers.

We speak fucking English pal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2014)

*Socialism:* You have 2 cows and you give one to your neighbour.

*Communism:* You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and gives you some milk.

*Fascism: *You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and sells you some milk.

*Nazism:* You have 2 cows; the Government takes both and shoots you.

*Bureaucracy: *You have 2 cows; the Government takes both, shoots one, milks the other and throws the milk away..

*Traditional Capitalism: *You have 2 cows. You sell one and buy a bull. You herd multiplies, and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.

*American Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You sell one, and force the other to produce the milk of four cows. Later, you hire a consultant to analyse why the cow dropped dead.

*French Corporation: *You have 2 cows. You go on strike because you want three cows.

*Japanese Corporation: *You have 2 cows. You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce twenty times the milk. You then create a clever cow cartoon image called Cowkimon and market them Worldwide.

*German Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You re-engineer them so they live for 100 years, eat once a month, and milk themselves.

*British Corporation:* You have 2 cows. Both are mad.

*Italian Corporation*: You have 2 cows, but you don't know where they are. You break for lunch.

*Russian Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You count them and learn you have five cows. You count them again and learn you have 42 cows. You count them again and learn you have 2 cows. You stop counting cows and open another bottle of vodka.

*Swiss Corporation: *You have 5000 cows. None of which belong to you. You charge others for storing them.

*Chinese Corporation: *You have 2 cows. You have 300 people milking them. You claim full employment, high bovine productivity, and arrest the newsman who reported the numbers.

*Iraqi Corporation:* Everyone thinks you have lots of cows. You tell them that you have none. No one believes you and they bomb your ass. You still have no cows, but at least now you are part of a Democracy.......

*Counter Culture:* 'Wow, dig it, like there's these 2 cows, man, grazing in the hemp field. You gotta have some of this milk!'

*Surrealism:* You have two giraffes. The government requires you to take harmonica lessons.

*Fatalist:* You have 2 doomed cows...

*Hong Kong Capitalism: *You have 2 cows. You sell 3 of them to your publicly listed company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all 4 cows back, with a tax deduction for keeping 5 cows. The milk rights of 6 cows are transferred via a Panamanian intermediary to a Cayman Islands company secretly owned by the majority shareholder, who sells the rights to all 7 cows' milk back to the listed company and proceeds from the sale are deferred. The annual report says that the company owns 8 cows, with an option on one more. Meanwhile, you kill the 2 cows because the feng shui is bad.

*Arkansas Corporation:* You have 2 cows. That one on the left is kinda cute.

*Indian Corporation:* You have 2 cows. You worship them.

*Australian Corporation: *You have 2 cows. Business seems pretty good. You close the office and go down the pub to celebrate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 24, 2014)

I ain't cflgrower lol I spell better


And freeze cheese?? Oh no u di,nt


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 24, 2014)

hmmmm.i.could.eat.a fat steak after all that cow talk...


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 24, 2014)

wtf is freeze cheeze lol....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> 2 exo far left & far right . Critical is front right . you can tell in the different flower formation . It's the real exo clone not psychosis pall . That's a different cut ".bthe hood is a cracker I must say .


They look smashing, how far in are you? like 3 weeks? You can definitely tell the difference but I'm still only seeing 1 on the left, or maybe it's the fact I only see 1 pot.



The Yorkshireman said:


> The title on the thread say's UK Growers.
> 
> We speak fucking English pal.


Idiot


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf is freeze cheeze lol....


Freeze Cheese89 matey.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I ain't cflgrower lol I spell better
> 
> 
> And freeze cheese?? Oh no u di,nt


Fucking hell, are you all fuckin slow . Ok, my apologies, I was high, came here, didnt understand the new format of RIU and was reading a very old page about haircuts and what-not, thought you were all gay and proceeded to typing rubbish.
Only after posting did I realize that that was in fact not the last page but was too high to give a fuck. My apologies yet again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow if a certain someone's gonna continue I'd suggest he kept his hurtful opinions in his pocket. Mr cflHURTFULguy


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Fucking hell, are you all fuckin slow . Ok, my apologies, I was high, came here, didnt understand the new format of RIU and was reading a very old page about haircuts and what-not, thought you were all gay and proceeded to typing rubbish.
> Only after posting did I realize that that was in fact not the last page but was too high to give a fuck. My apologies yet again.


 we all pals in here mate, whats it ur business if we gay hairdressers....post away and enjoy the tumbleweed experience or gay up and tell us how much u spend at toni and guys


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

well ive been smashing yields, trimmed another 9 oz and the man is on his way to collect this with the cash from last weeks crop, im obsessed with yield atm and the crops are delivering


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2014)

Any the old lot still here?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah from what I gather they still grace us with their presence one n a while...check out the 600 club 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Fair fucks zeddd you deserve every last gram!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah I see 600 going strong still- just surprised here's so dead- used be busy mostly- did cheds ever re appear?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes and now he's gone again LOL! N it's not 10am yet have the fuckers ain't up yet or their getting the kids off to school.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 25, 2014)

Lazy stoners the lot of em  ahh cool glad cheds was ok he had me worried


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

Morning reprobates


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

rimmer im begging you i need that cloner lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we all pals in here mate, whats it ur business if we gay hairdressers....post away and enjoy the tumbleweed experience or gay up and tell us how much u spend at toni and guys


 
don!!! Hahahahha


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well ive been smashing yields, trimmed another 9 oz and the man is on his way to collect this with the cash from last weeks crop, im obsessed with yield atm and the crops are delivering


you ever done ak47??? Big yield great smoke....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

got some bud of the guy who runs the hydro local....

blue cheese .....

stinks....all bud no stem....grown dirt with nutes....

tastes like fuckig shit!!! Proper over ferted.....ash is blk....

i thought exo tasted bad, but this is proper rotten.

also showed them trimmings of candy land to him....i have orders of 150 clones at a tenner each every two weeks for the next 6.....the plants not even down.

gotta admit in a little out of my depth ere lads.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer im begging you i need that cloner lol


I aint forgotten bout ya mate just not had the money to travel, getting money mon/tues tho so we will sort out meeting up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> you ever done ak47??? Big yield great smoke....


Think zeddd grew out tutankhamun n that's an ak47 crosseronie


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

mad dog bark said:


> Any the old lot still here?


Yeah a lot of the old lads are still here with a new username, u just need to try guess whos who lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think zeddd grew out tutankhamun n that's an ak47 crosseronie


yeah both me n zedd have grown the tuthankhamon before, i liked the taste he wasnt keen lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

Aint it serious seeds ak47 that is a monster yielded??


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I aint forgotten bout ya mate just not had the money to travel, getting money mon/tues tho so we will sort out meeting up


pm me what ur after for it mate, clones money etc then i can plan accordingly....please...


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Aint it serious seeds ak47 that is a monster yielded??


Any of the AK`s or crosses are generally medium to big yielders


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> pm me what ur after for it mate, clones money etc then i can plan accordingly....please...


Have you got any cuts that will be ready by early next week?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Alright me gay boys how it gannin then? Anyone received any fairies yet? Looks like u got your work cut out lems mate make that 151 cuts lolol...sound good tho man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

ak 47 is skunk, tutankhamon is also skunk, ide get some skunk no 1 from sensi cos that's where exo came from, I did not find the tut or the ak very strong or flavoursome.....don't believe the hype....much bttr strains out there


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright me gay boys how it gannin then? Anyone received any fairies yet? Looks like u got your work cut out lems mate make that 151 cuts lolol...sound good tho man


not yet mate, our postie normally comes between now n 1pm


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we all pals in here mate, whats it ur business if we gay hairdressers....post away and enjoy the tumbleweed experience or gay up and tell us how much u spend at toni and guys


Well, I am definately not gaying up any time soon (love Pusssy way too much) lool but am enjoying the tumbleweed experience 
Seriously though, you guy's need to lighten up, it's cool your all mates, I get that and sorry for intruding but as someone who thought I was not English stated, it does say UK thread and ummmm  I'm from the UK so figured I could post in here.



[email protected] said:


> Wow if a certain someone's gonna continue I'd suggest he kept his hurtful opinions in his pocket. Mr cflHURTFULguy


 I'm sorry, was high and in a devilish mood last night .


zeddd said:


> well ive been smashing yields, trimmed another 9 oz and the man is on his way to collect this with the cash from last weeks crop, im obsessed with yield atm and the crops are delivering


9oz off what may I ask? Perpetual, one plant, a whole tent? Under what conditions as in wattage used.

Look guy's, maybe my intro was a bit iffy last night and I apologise yh, was just fucking about. I too am a grower (which would explain my presence here) and was quite overwhelmed when the convo's revolved around haircuts and not grows.
I am by no means a newb and not looking for or requesting advice just wanted to see how things were keeping since I had not been here in many years.
I really am sorry if I offended anyone but com'on, it's not like I personally attacked anyone, just bad humour I guess lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Alright man sound as....aye I was looking at the skunk #1 but everyone said t.h seeds had gone down hill in quality like? I don't really wanna buy any seeds I just wanna run c/o's and this billberry if its any good....just there's always something that tivkles ya fancy like the ugorg#1 and smellyberry lol makes life hard lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> got some bud of the guy who runs the hydro local....
> 
> blue cheese .....
> 
> ...


 sounds good lem, nice earner but what a fukin lot of clones lool, glad for ya mate


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright man sound as....aye I was looking at the skunk #1 but everyone said t.h seeds had gone down hill in quality like? I don't really wanna buy any seeds I just wanna run c/o's and this billberry if its any good....just there's always something that tivkles ya fancy like the ugorg#1 and smellyberry lol makes life hard lol


 yeah im not a fan o skunk when theres so much flavs out there, basically imo skunk is cannabis flavoured weed and I like other shiz in the mix like you, smelly berry sounds good I got a car freshner called that its mint


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not yet mate, our postie normally comes between now n 1pm


 your postie is always late man or a day late......not good when u got stuff u need


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> also showed them trimmings of candy land to him....i have orders of 150 clones at a tenner each every two weeks for the next 6.....the plants not even down.
> 
> gotta admit in a little out of my depth ere lads.....


450 overpriced cuts over the next 6 weeks from seeing early trim?

I'd say there's some fucking muppets round your way Lemon!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> your postie is always late man or a day late......not good when u got stuff u need


yeah our postie comes between 11 n 1pm n stuff sent to me takes exactly 1 day longer than anyone else to receive anything, dont have those problems when i posts stuff to other ppl tho, weird


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright me gay boys how it gannin then? Anyone received any fairies yet?


Aye, fair bit o' tree that shawny.

Nice one, lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> don!!! Hahahahha


Eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

mad dog bark said:


> What's up with this new updated sight?


how do lad, what's crackin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah im not a fan o skunk when theres so much flavs out there, basically imo skunk is cannabis flavoured weed and I like other shiz in the mix like you, smelly berry sounds good I got a car freshner called that its mint


Aye the smelly is sold out on their site lol typical aye...from what I've seen of the c/o I thinkit wwould only be out of boredom to buy some more seeds.....no probs yorkie glad it made it man like in said their a little yellow but I'm sure a man of your calibre can sort that out  I struggled fitting all those roots in that bottle lol...proper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

i ran the smelly berry it was really nice smoke. i wanted the oldtimers though which seems to be sold out forever.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Don Gin said:


> i ran the smelly berry it was really nice smoke. i wanted the oldtimers though which seems to be sold out forever.


A few of their strains are sold out they need to book their ideas up lol...Yeh there's a few on there I like the look and sound of old timers is one them the ugorg#1 and smelly berry oh and the psycho sister lol but I think I'll wait a while before I purchase any


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

i was wondering what psycho sister is. i'll be impressed and pissed off if they've managed to re create the psycho in seed form as that was my plan for this year. that said mind i'll have to stop killing clones two dozen i've cattled now. think i'm going to get one of those like baz's getting shot of.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 450 overpriced cuts over the next 6 weeks from seeing early trim?
> 
> I'd say there's some fucking muppets round your way Lemon!


loool i didn't even set the price.....he did...

you have to smell and taste this though yorky it is soooo stinky and different.....if you told me weed.could smell and taste that strong of love hearts sweets id tell ya u was lying......the strength of the smell alone.....its banging. I have never encounter liver/blues id love to see some piks of it in flower...zedd says its very fruity...maybe this is were it comes from.....

..

ill send out samples when its done.....anyone who wants a cut can have one....it is dons gear anyways.......

i was also offered exo.... I declined as i have no space atm but i might get one and see how it compaires to your lots....its only a tenner lool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol u need to get on it and fast then don't ya and when you've cracked it send me a few  I suppose I could be worth trying the psy sis but their fucking sold out as well lmao l...like Rambo said if its sold out must be good shit aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds appetizing that lemon I love, love heart sweets man especially the white and purple ones lol....think we gonna have to sort something lems just to see if your right lol I'll swap ya for a BB or something? Lemme know maaan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

lol i am on it man trust me. 

lemon fella, i'll have a choccy button of that back if it's that banging man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

A choccy button lol like it....well I'm sat in me tractor doing fuck all man boring but good at the same time just wish I had some weed on me to blaze these roll ups are starting to taste nasty


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 25, 2014)

A lot of pre orders were made with phsyco sister over at uk420 . That's the reason why they are sold out . the tests are nearly all done & it does look like physco from what I've seen of the strain . I ran their noname last year I was disappointed with it to be honest . They do have some Stella strains .


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was wondering what psycho sister is. i'll be impressed and pissed off if they've managed to re create the psycho in seed form as that was my plan for this year. that said mind i'll have to stop killing clones two dozen i've cattled now. think i'm going to get one of those like baz's getting shot of.


 im havin the same prob with the chosis man, dead clones an im getting haters


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2014)

i must av the touch, i can stick a fucking twig with 1 leaf on, into a jiffy,into prop - 2 - 3 weeks roots, i just 4 get them & ive had 100% success .got to stop eating cookies , im so fucking stoned over every day its not right , sure i can smell weed oozing out my skin !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> A lot of pre orders were made with phsyco sister over at uk420 . That's the reason why they are sold out . the tests are nearly all done & it does look like physco from what I've seen of the strain . I ran their noname last year I was disappointed with it to be honest . They do have some Stella strains .


so they have beaten me to the punch. bollocks. oh well, that's free'd up some space in my schedule i guess. think i'll still play around with it, reverse it and knock fems if i can get viable spunk out of it. and the results aren't all over the shop lol.

i had high hopes for the smelly cherry x smelly berry but it hermed i'm 99% it wasn't from the cherry side though.



zeddd said:


> im havin the same prob with the chosis man, dead clones an im getting haters


haters gonna hate. fuck em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

anyone ever made their own ez cloner? am just on pricing up the bits n bobs seems to work out to about the same price as buying one though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

Fairy has landed shawny thank you mate


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever made their own ez cloner? am just on pricing up the bits n bobs seems to work out to about the same price as buying one though.


use dwc cloner does the same job!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone ever made their own ez cloner? am just on pricing up the bits n bobs seems to work out to about the same price as buying one though.


yeah thats what i found so just bought one in the end, mine was a 12 site one about £45 delivered


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

I got a £1 24 site prop out the pound shop, along with my jiffys and clonex from ebay and had 100% success so far. Whats with all u lot on about expensive cloners, u dont need em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> use dwc cloner does the same job!!


that's what i have been using and it's not working. and when it did it took like 2 weeks to see roots


Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats what i found so just bought one in the end, mine was a 12 site one about £45 delivered


is that a heated one Saer?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I got a £1 24 site prop out the pound shop, along with my jiffys and clonex from ebay and had 100% success so far. Whats with all u lot on about expensive cloners, u dont need em.


lmao you jocks and penny pinching. it was two scots fighting over a penny that invented copper wire 

just fuckin with ya lad. i am actually going back to jiffy plugs but i hear great things about these aero cloners. practically sure fire every clone.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeh buy one don with all that cash ya got  I love jiffy pellets there just so easy to use and work at least 95%.. each to their own and that....had a msg off my man the other day he rekons a week or so and he'll have the bens in


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao you jocks and penny pinching. it was two scots fighting over a penny that invented copper wire
> 
> just fuckin with ya lad. i am actually going back to jiffy plugs but i hear great things about these aero cloners. practically sure fire every clone.


Never tried aero cloners mate, tried rockwool cubes and never got a single cut to root, switched to jiffys last year and been all perfect since then, I did look at more expensive props but why pay a fortune when a cheap one does tne exact same job just as well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes Gaz jiffys all the way mate I love em we seem to work well together lol especially with a few drops of superthrive 

I noticed tho the ones u use are about half the size of the ones i get reet little cute things


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh buy one don with all that cash ya got  I love jiffy pellets there just so easy to use and work at least 95%.. each to their own and that....had a msg off my man the other day he rekons a week or so and he'll have the bens in


lol aye i'm rolling in it like Scrooge McFuck... i wish. aye just giz a nudge. my dogs will be down by then too.


Garybhoy11 said:


> Never tried aero cloners mate, tried rockwool cubes and never got a single cut to root, switched to jiffys last year and been all perfect since then, I did look at more expensive props but why pay a fortune when a cheap one does tne exact same job just as well.


aye lads i spose if it aint broke and all that. jiffies will do just fine. mind i've killed a few in them too. got the black thumb i reckon. it's been one of those weeks. i fucked the button off the kettle on monday and yesterday blew up the microwave trying to clean the fucking thing. kitchen looked like an IED had went off.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Scrooge Mcfuck lol you come out with some words don lol....aye man as soon as he let's me know I'll give u a tinkle mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

well i reckon i can make one for about 30 quid. keep me busy for a little while.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Aye that's it ain't it nice little project for ye...I remember writing everything down needed to do yorkies fogoponic cloner....and then I bought jiffys lol proper wasted mine and yorkies time there lmao.....2 more loads and were offski me mate just rang me as well said he's getting some sniff then coming round mine...ohhhh sheeeeeeeet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

babies beaker with fixed straw, attach airpump to the sraw and drill a hole for ya cut, job done bubble cloner.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> babies beaker with fixed straw, attach airpump to the sraw and drill a hole for ya cut, job done bubble cloner.


That's how's it's done in the hood home boy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> That's how's it's done in the hood home boy


yeh given u with jiffys and whatnot, got a good pump so il go pound shop and get like 10 beakers and then wire em alll to the pump stuck down in atray so they dont tip.

u dont even need a dome with the water bubbling do you? just have a light over em 24/7?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck knows man there too complicated for a simple man like me self lol well i suppose is as complicated as you make it ay....el naturel for me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck knows man there too complicated for a simple man like me self lol well i suppose is as complicated as you make it ay....el naturel for me lol


wat flik a switch and stik a cut thru a hole? lol but yeh i getya, jiffys n roclwool dont ilke me, gunna percavere tho take 30 ish every time and il get sum to root damnit


----------



## tyke1973 (Apr 25, 2014)

why ya messing around with big bud when we have cheese


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> why ya messing around with big bud when we have cheese


uh oh,,,, dare to be diffrent,,, yano, cheese n berries,, ffs lemmi guess u wer 110's trackies and a burberry cap and walk wiya hands down ya kegs?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im havin the same prob with the chosis man, dead clones an im getting haters


No haters here zeddd, I'll quite happily wait m8 cos I know it's worth a waiting for, plus u got me something for the meantime.......how's that for customer care lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

Just called in the grow shop for a brew and a chat on the way home.

He pull's out an oz bag o' weed and say's what do you think, a lad is knocking it out at £120's?

I looked at the quality of the small buds, opened the bag to no smell and passed it back "Barring smoking a J, It's shit mate".
Fella says at that price he was thinking about having some as a quick punt, I told him to go fuck him self cos my Exo for £130's was far better and he passed that up.

The 1g sample of cheap Exo I took in stunk the shop out as soon as the tin was opened, stick my head in an oz of this stuff and nothing.
Negligible resin count, too.


Muppets.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just called in the grow shop for a brew and a chat on the way home.
> 
> He pull's out an oz bag o' weed and say's what do you think, a lad is knocking it out at £120's?
> 
> ...


lol i know folks like that too,,, fucking jokers


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just called in the grow shop for a brew and a chat on the way home.
> 
> He pull's out an oz bag o' weed and say's what do you think, a lad is knocking it out at £120's?
> 
> ...


 Top boy stuff.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh he knew he'd put his foot in it as soon as the corner of my eye went, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm literally 2 stoned to catch up on the comments lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

What's with all these strangers...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

I know some complete noobs have popped up yesterday/today.

Dubaholic's a good lad I can vouch for personally mind, we met at IC3's yard last week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm ordering one of these for now Dub.

 

£70 new delivered.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Just landed an oz of the stinkiest tastiest cheese I've had in a while man its overpoweringly strong...bout time this last week has been shit for weed maaaan..1st joint of the day is fucking bliss proper bliss


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just landed an oz of the stinkiest tastiest cheese I've had in a while man its overpoweringly strong...bout time this last week has been shit for weed maaaan..1st joint of the day is fucking bliss proper bliss


U lucky fucker im phoning everycunt just now trying to track down a Q of something decent but its either wet chinky weed or nothing and I aint paying 70 quid for a Q of wet shite. Im actually looking forward to getting home from my holiday more than going away in the 1st place, just so I can get my grow back on and avoid all this buying smoke pish again.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11post: 10440917 said:


> U lucky fucker im phoning everycunt just now trying to track down a Q of something decent but its either wet chinky weed or nothing and I aint paying 70 quid for a Q of wet shite. Im actually looking forward to getting home from my holiday more than going away in the 1st place, just so I can get my grow back on and avoid all this buying smoke pish again.


Feel like a cunt now...feel.for ya man its wank theres fuck all decent about I've been living the hard life for months now only a couple more to ride out and I'll be giggling....hahaha looking forward to coming home off your hols already so u can grow again lmao I think growing is just as addictive as smoking I had terrible cravings and side affects when I went cold turkey from growing lol..just think when you get back they'll be an exo baby and a billberry cutie waiting for ya


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feel like a cunt now...feel.for ya man its wank theres fuck all decent about I've been living the hard life for months now only a couple more to ride out and I'll be giggling....hahaha looking forward to coming home off your hols already so u can grow again lmao I think growing is just as addictive as smoking I had terrible cravings and side affects when I went cold turkey from growing lol..just think when you get back they'll be an exo baby and a billberry cutie waiting for ya


Yeah growing is addictive mate, like yourself Im missing it, especially while im not working it gave me something to do every day, now I just get high and play xbox, but gets boring after a while, 
Cant wait to get my exo back fuckin love that strain, and thanks to some decent lads in here like yourself im getting a cut back from my originals that I sent out, just need to sweet talk that miserable fucker zedd into chucking a psycho my way when he can get over his cloning issues


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol Yeh he needs to gay up and feel the love maaan...Yeh youl be back in your element with a set up back on won't ya like u say it gives ya something to do mate.....gotta say all mine are looking prett...y sweet if I do say so myself think I'm getting the hang of this growing lark


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

psycho cuts...............patience, im gonna grow out the only vigorous one and reclone, the 2 I transferred to mini pots for a couple of thread members are still alive but they need to grow some more roots.......and im not a miserable cunt tonite cos I got weed, wine and I jus been paid


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Cant fault ya I'm the same but without the wine and I imagine my pay ain't as big pool....its taken me a good 5 week or so to get my first cut rooted vegged and cloned took a lot longer than I thought lol but I'm there now at long fuckin last just need a pys to go with em now lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Top boy stuff.





shawnybizzle said:


> Just landed an oz of the stinkiest tastiest cheese I've had in a while man its overpoweringly strong...bout time this last week has been shit for weed maaaan..1st joint of the day is fucking bliss proper bliss


 how much u pay for it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Too much mate haha nah a cheeky 210 I have a funny feeling its pys mad how we just been talking bout it...a few of the buds are foxtaily ta fuck and its a deep cheese smell sniff the bag and u can taste it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

looks like wars hotting up, S&P downgraded Russia s credit rating making it fukin tricky for Russia nand Russians, gold jumped 20 dollars...I predict a bit of shooting down aircraft and no fly zones coming.....don't fuk with the russians


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> .....don't fuk with the russians


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

But then the Yanks have got DARPA and bottomless pockets.....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's with all these strangers...





The Yorkshireman said:


> I know some complete noobs have popped up yesterday/today.
> 
> Dubaholic's a good lad I can vouch for personally mind, we met at IC3's yard last week.


Whats with all your negative comments especially this yorkshireman? Only other person here but your bumchum between yesterday/today is me, so your comment is obviously directed at me.
I am by no means a newb and will most probably blow your best grows outta the water but thats not what i'm here for. I'm just spying on what the UK scene is doing.
You lot act like this thread is only for a select few from UK, fuck that, we are all in illegal activities together so might as well talk about it in places like this since talking close to home is not always a safe bet.
Did you start this thread york? What makes you think I'm a newb? Either that or your calling me a nob.
I'm just here to see grow's, learn if I don't already know it and share knowledge man, just ignore me if I'm that much of a stranger ok, but it's an open forum, for the UK, and if I feel I need to post, I will by all means.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Whats with all your negative comments especially this yorkshireman? Only other person here but your bumchum between yesterday/today is me, so your comment is obviously directed at me.
> I am by no means a newb and will most probably blow your best grows outta the water but thats not what i'm here for. I'm just spying on what the UK scene is doing.
> You lot act like this thread is only for a select few from UK, fuck that, we are all in illegal activities together so might as well talk about it in places like this since talking close to home is not always a safe bet.
> Did you start this thread york? What makes you think I'm a newb? Either that or your calling me a nob.
> I'm just here to see grow's, learn if I don't already know it and share knowledge man, just ignore me if I'm that much of a stranger ok, but it's an open forum, for the UK, and if I feel I need to post, I will by all means.



And who the fuck are you?

Screw ya neck in lad!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

smoke one and check this...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And who the fuck are you?
> 
> Screw ya neck in lad!


Dats wot your used to im sure, screwin neck lads lol fuckin homo. Whatever, I know how these forums work and one agruement and they start talkin banned. I'm calm, smoking, reading, chillin. What you doin but tryin to impress zedd who obviously likes your neck screwin antics.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smoke one and check this...





Fishing with a grenade, lol.

"I said COOK it, not fucking cremate it!!!!"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Dats wot your used to im sure, screwin neck lads lol fuckin homo. Whatever, I know how these forums work and one agruement and they start talkin banned. I'm calm, smoking, reading, chillin. What you doin but tryin to impress zedd who obviously likes your neck screwin antics.


You trying to get trolled out?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

huh? Troll, why would I? you started the insults mate, I started questions which you obviously felt you could not answer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> huh? Troll, why would I? you started the insults mate, I started questions which you obviously felt you could not answer.


WTF are you talking about?

What insult and what questions?

Like I said, screw your neck in and chill mate, you don't want to go starting shit from nothing in here.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

Your an idiot, I said it last night, I'll say it again. I came here last night hight as fuck (which I have already explained and apologised about) at which point you decided to throw dumb remarks my way about UK thread blah blah. I come back and see your callin me a nob at which you got a reply just now after which you call me a troll. 
As for the questions, go back two pages and you'll see em.
I aint starting shit and would much rather if this died down but I aint gonna be takin for a dikhead.
In anticipation of your childish rant, I'll step forward now and apologise for my part in rising your blood pressure and just let you know, I am not starting nothing.
I am just here, from the UK, in the UK growers thread hoping to find like minded people. Chill out, I have.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Dats wot your used to im sure, screwin neck lads lol fuckin homo. Whatever, I know how these forums work and one agruement and they start talkin banned. I'm calm, smoking, reading, chillin. What you doin but tryin to impress zedd who obviously likes your neck screwin antics.


thats right you know how these forums work lol one argument in the uk thread and ya deffo looking at a ban, watch yaself the mods are right cunts in here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats right you know how these forums work lol one argument in the uk thread and ya deffo looking at a ban, watch yaself the mods are right cunts in here.


Yeah I can guess. Im good just felt ambushed but I still got love for everyone in here whether it is reciprocated or not. We are all growing a powerful and healing thing that should be decriminalized and I admire evryone in the UK with courage to stick it to the man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

I just wanna get high man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey cfls guy, u been using cfls straight since 2010?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah bro, never used this site though, signed up and never used it, used to post on grasscity, then went prison lol came out and decided to now try RIU as I don't know where all the old lot at GC have gone off to.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Your an idiot, I said it last night, I'll say it again. I came here last night hight as fuck (which I have already explained and apologised about) at which point you decided to throw dumb remarks my way about UK thread blah blah. I come back and see your callin me a nob at which you got a reply just now after which you call me a troll.
> As for the questions, go back two pages and you'll see em.
> I aint starting shit and would much rather if this died down but I aint gonna be takin for a dikhead.
> In anticipation of your childish rant, I'll step forward now and apologise for my part in rising your blood pressure and just let you know, I am not starting nothing.
> I am just here, from the UK, in the UK growers thread hoping to find like minded people. Chill out, I have.


I'll illustrate for you who the idiot is chum......

You strolled in last night with an incoherent sentence at which point I explained we speak English here as the title of the thread indicates, the UK Growers thread.
AFTER this you explained you were trashed! (chronology's not your strong point is it?).

Nowhere have I called you a knob, or a troll.
I said "You trying to get trolled out?". learn to read what things say rather than what you think they say. 

If you want to ask me a question and get an honest answer how about you approach me properly, I've no interest in scouring your posts to find a question that you asked me just so I can then do you the courtesy of answering it.

You jump in with both feet spitting insults assuming I'm referring to you specifically in a throw away comment to somebody else, yet completely fuck it up in the process because you were, well...............wrong. 


"In anticipation of your childish rant, I'll let you know, I am not starting nothing." - That'll be a contradiction in terms then!
"I aint gonna be takin for a dikhead." - Like you just have!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey cfls guy, u been using cfls straight since 2010?


Sorry, just re-read your post loool cfl's lool no, just for cloning. When I started growing I was poor and could only afford cfl's. Got a much pricier set up now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

What were you in the big house for? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll illustrate for you who the idiot is chum......
> 
> You strolled in last night with an incoherent sentence at which point I explained we speak English here as the title of the thread indicates, the UK Growers thread.
> AFTER this you explained you were trashed! (chronology's not your strong point is it?).
> ...


You should do some creative writing or something along those lines...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You should do some creative writing or something along those lines...


You can have one too.....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll illustrate for you who the idiot is chum......
> 
> You strolled in last night with an incoherent sentence at which point I explained we speak English here as the title of the thread indicates, the UK Growers thread.
> AFTER this you explained you were trashed! (chronology's not your strong point is it?).
> ...


Lol, ok york.
Just to correct you, I did not ask you personally a question lol.
Ok, im a dikhead, I accept.

Do you feel better now?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

Give a dude options and he still hangs himself, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Do you feel better now?


I was never anything less than indifferent, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Yorkie isn't gonna be happy until you accept jebus as your lord and saviour !!!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What were you in the big house for? Lol


 paedo......?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was never anything less than indifferent, lol.


Great quote for a tombstone


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally managed to pick myself up a Q of something stinky, not 100% sure what it is, the boy said its a cheese cross, smells really fruity to me like sherbet or something, either way its nice tackle, however the 70 quid price wasnt so nice,


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What were you in the big house for? Lol


For growing the good lords herb. Now are you ready for the joke, I had just harvest 38oz of some dank and had them curing and was getting another 20 clones ready for me and 80 that I had orders for so 100 clones in total. 1 clone died so had 99 left. Police kickd in my door one day, found my curing weed which was now like 30oz and the clones.
I got 18 months for 99 clones and they totally dismissed the bud.
Got lucky as the judge wanted to give me 5 yrs but heard that someone else had got personal for eighty something and moved me down to category C away from commercial. I did my time happily after that lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yorkie isn't gonna be happy until you accept jebus as your lord and saviour !!!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was never anything less than indifferent, lol.


Thats good, then I'm happy too


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> paedo......?


Nah, but you sound experienced in that scene


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Nah, but you sound experienced in that scene


You're not helping your case pal, you just got off lightly considering were you're stood.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

And why did you get busted if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> For growing the good lords herb. Now are you ready for the joke, I had just harvest 38oz of some dank and had them curing and was getting another 20 clones ready for me and 80 that I had orders for so 100 clones in total. 1 clone died so had 99 left. Police kickd in my door one day, found my curing weed which was now like 30oz and the clones.
> I got 18 months for 99 clones and they totally dismissed the bud.
> Got lucky as the judge wanted to give me 5 yrs but heard that someone else had got personal for eighty something and moved me down to category C away from commercial. I did my time happily after that lol.


 ha ha teenager, u think we are stupid son....38 oz of dank and had them curing ...smsl


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're not helping your case pal, you just got off lightly considering were you're stood.


Got off lightly on what exactly?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Is this bowl guy?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And why did you get busted if you don't mind me asking!


Guess my heat sig was too high, neighbours grassing, couldnt tell you for sure.


zeddd said:


> ha ha teenager, u think we are stupid son....38 oz of dank and had them curing ...smsl


I dont need to try and prove shit to you mate, just happy to be out and free again. by the way, I'm far from a teenager.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

jus ignore tha c hes a twat cop or kid but bollox doesn't talk right


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is this bowl guy?


no that was sumone else or at least a different username lol 

u get em over the years relax some will even argue for months mate lol

@mdb 

where ya been mate long time no spk


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jus ignore tha c hes a twat cop or kid but bollox doesn't talk right


Lol, thats cool. I aint trying to convince you


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Guess my heat sig was too high, neighbours grassing, couldnt tell you for sure.
> 
> I dont need to try and prove shit to you mate, just happy to be out and free again. by the way, I'm far from a teenager.


lmfao..... fuk with ur bullshit, stroll on....mr cure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, thats cool. I aint trying to convince you


But you are that's why you told the tale.

"For growing" would have been sufficient.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

Go check out my amateur early day grows on GC if you think Im a cop. Anyway, Im about, Im sure you will all see me about. Oh and zed, everything needs a cure


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

leave it out zedd all 30+ oz grows u wana keep out you and cure, fuck all that getting it out the door once dry, cashed in and on to the next one lololol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But you are that's why you told the tale.
> 
> "For growing" would have been sufficient.


Yeah I guess, just wanted you lot to see the irony in the fact that they only did me for the clones but hey ho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

We don't give a shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Go check out my amateur early day grows on GC


How about you share some of your good stuff.

Pics or it didn't happen.

Come on...............get yer tools out.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We don't give a shit.


Cool, stay bless and grow happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Have ur missus pose naked with em...sorry, it's a tradition.we all did it.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

lol

classic lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How about you share some of your good stuff.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Come on...............get yer tools out.


Share what exactly?
Some recent grows?
Well I work smarter now.
Grow away from home.
Not happening tonight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, it's a bit like getting jumped in.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

We do still jump in the gfs on meets...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

how far into season 2 of hannibal are u relax? u up to the latest episode?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how far into season 2 of hannibal are u relax? u up to the latest episode?


M8 ive just dl the 1st series of hannibal, not watched any yet tho, is it any good? Not watched any new shit since walking dead finished.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Share what exactly?
> Some recent grows?
> Well I work smarter now.
> Grow away from home.
> Not happening tonight.


Not too fucking smart putting a link to Grass City in your Rollitup signature though are you?

Trying to get banned too?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

No man lol I still have to start 2! was planning on waiting for a few days off together to do it but I just keep getting way 2 high n getting fuck all done


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> M8 ive just dl the 1st series of hannibal, not watched any yet tho, is it any good? Not watched any new shit since walking dead finished.


relax recommended it to me mate, hats off its a top show really well acted n cast, n its fucking deep! not ya easiest watch but once your into it, your hooked.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Lmao funny read that was....just nailed the girls with 20 ltrs this is the bit I don't miss fuckin bastard watering and making feeds does me head in man...well I feel smashed after 2 joints its been a long old day


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No man lol I still have to start 2! was planning on waiting for a few days off together to do it but I just keep getting way 2 high n getting fuck all done


ive finished season 1 and have all the current eps of season 2 ready to watch, gonna start tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

It was hg that recommend it to me lol...well indirectly lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao funny read that was....just nailed the girls with 20 ltrs this is the bit I don't miss fuckin bastard watering and making feeds does me head in man...well I feel smashed after 2 joints its been a long old day


hows that cheese smoking bizz? she alot like the exo just that bit stinkier n more flavourfull heavy hints of fruityness on top of a cheesefest? if so thats pyscho lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> leave it out zedd all 30+ oz grows u wana keep out you and cure, fuck all that getting it out the door once dry, cashed in and on to the next one lololol


 yeh mate fuk that 5 day dry an out the door money next day shittle....I like to cure mine for 17 years in yaksmilk ....fuk that peeps cant handle fully cured cos and theres no time ta be lost imo


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

You all say Im a teenager and what not yet your all still to stupid to realize what we do is not legal. I love growing and was going to continue regardless, however do not plan on getting caught again so totally upped my game.
The grows I am doing now stretch from London to Margate and I am not no shitty connect where the food is rubbish and sold as soon as dry, I take pride in my product. And in my grow.
You lot are not normal UK grower's that I run into. I made some great friends over at GC and it was just nice to know of other certain growers who's motives were not always greedy. I'm gonna still be up and down this site as it is a free country and when I feel comfortable enough to start another grow log, I shall invite you geeks to come take a look.
Till then, you man can suck on my hairy ballsack. You don't like me cool. Suck it. Im done for the night, got places to be.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Not too fucking smart putting a link to Grass City in your Rollitup signature though are you?
> 
> Trying to get banned too?


Its been there for 4 yrs dufus. And no, really, I dont care if I'm banned. Its only a fucking forum, I do have real friends


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

God damn it the gf doesn't like it so I have to watch it in my spare time lol fucking bitches be cray cray


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Someones got sand in their vagina...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> You all say Im a teenager


Actually, I don't think anybody did.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> dufus.


Really?
You sure you're not some pimply arsed kid?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Really?
> You sure you're not some pimply arsed kid?


Ha, hilarious.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually, I don't think anybody did.


Do you need glasses?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Do you need glasses?


Yes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry..........one did.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

[QUOTI ="rambo22, post: 10441376, member: 720865"]hows that cheese smoking bizz? she alot like the exo just that bit stinkier n more flavourfull heavy hints of fruityness on top of a cheesefest? if so thats pyscho lol[/QUOTE]

Aye i rekon it is mate proper fox tails as well and from the pics ive seen you lot post of it....yeh its a fruity cheesefest lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTI ="rambo22, post: 10441376, member: 720865"]hows that cheese smoking bizz? she alot like the exo just that bit stinkier n more flavourfull heavy hints of fruityness on top of a cheesefest? if so thats pyscho lol


Aye i rekon it is mate proper fox tails as well and from the pics ive seen you lot post of it....yeh its a fruity cheesefest lol[/QUOTE]

great smoke mate better than the exo to smoke alhtough when done right i fink a large percentage of the everyday smokers would be hard pressed to tell the difference dont get me wrong ive grown n smoked both many times i do no the difference just so many out there aint gonna call either anything but ''cheese'' n paying the same price for either, when the pyscho takes longer to flower, the pyscho is a good yielder very good, but from what i seen in a few mediums and more than a few times the exo at 8wk chop will outyield the pyscho chopped also at 8wk.


----------



## leepy (Apr 25, 2014)

alright chaps hows you lot doing tonight all good i hope


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Aye it is lovely mate very nice lol I asked the lad if he knew what strain it was he said no but it fuckin tastes nice don't it lmao...can't wait to flower the exo mate the mums massive now mate in don't know if in should flop sooner she's gotta be 3 foot lol can't wait to see her after 8 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

leepy said:


> alright chaps hows you lot doing tonight all good i hope


 yeah mate vapin some tangerine dream that is what its sposed to b,...U blazin man?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye it is lovely mate very nice lol I asked the lad if he knew what strain it was he said no but it fuckin tastes nice don't it lmao...can't wait to flower the exo mate the mums massive now mate in don't know if in should flop sooner she's gotta be 3 foot lol can't wait to see her after 8 weeks


You'll need plenty support for her m8, aft 4 weeks mine strted flopping over with the weight of the buds forming, had to tie the shit out of the bitch to keep her upright lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Easy leep how do man enjoying Fri high day night?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Right lol get some canes sorted then we don't want snapped branches now do we.....liking the sound of heavy buds making branches flop tho lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right lol get some canes sorted then we don't want snapped branches now do we.....liking the sound of heavy buds making branches flop tho lol


Thats what I did mate a cpl bamboo canes in each pot and just tied the branches up, the exo gives nice solid heavy buds, probably the densest buds of any strain ive grown so far and that was only at 8 weeks, im sure she wil be even better if u let her go 9 or 10.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

If u lads want a laugh pop ur heads in the 400w thread and have a look at irish bastards pics of his plants that look good in his words, lmao its on the last page
https://www.rollitup.org/t/400w-club-show-off-your-400w-pride-and-joy.61539/page-304


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol I'll check it out mate....can't beat rock hard buds mate densest I've grown Is the bubba they were like rocks man hope she's the same


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I'll check it out mate....can't beat rock hard buds mate densest I've grown Is the bubba they were like rocks man hope she's the same


 exo dried out is a light weed, its not dense like some cali seed grown weed but the flav and strength are very good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

[QUOTeddd, post: 10441548, member: 722065"]exo dried out is a light weed, its not dense like some cali seed grown weed but the flav and strength are very good[/QUOTE]

Big oz's and that suppose the punters like it  and everyone loves that cheesey taste don't they....can't wait to finally see her start to flourish lol can't believe how much feed she takes tho and just gulps it all up madness


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't rate this being straight lark !, no weed or cookies for 24 hrs now. Got 6 oz of trim off a m8, ghee tomoz & it's cake time again.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If u lads want a laugh pop ur heads in the 400w thread and have a look at irish bastards pics of his plants that look good in his words, lmao its on the last page
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/400w-club-show-off-your-400w-pride-and-joy.61539/page-304


lmao wtf is going on there? how did he create such a mess


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I don't rate this being straight lark !, no weed or cookies for 24 hrs now. Got 6 oz of trim off a m8, ghee tomoz & it's cake time again.


did you get that lift for ya mum to the middle of nowhere out the way? how come u not smoked in so long baz?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTeddd, post: 10441548, member: 722065"]exo dried out is a light weed, its not dense like some cali seed grown weed but the flav and strength are very good


Big oz's and that suppose the punters like it  and everyone loves that cheesey taste don't they....can't wait to finally see her start to flourish lol can't believe how much feed she takes tho and just gulps it all up madness[/QUOTE]
she is a hungry biitch, I rekon that stinkiness needs mre nutes, I give her strait tea some days.....normally 1:4


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

klaIhnekoffsmoker said:


> lmao wtf is going on there? how did he create such a mess


Got a link i can't find it mate


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> did you get that lift for ya mum to the middle of nowhere out the way? how come u not smoked in so long baz?


I haven't smoked for over 3 weeks now m8, me lungs were falling out me arse !, will have a blunt now & again, just green no tobacco . Edibles only now. Yes I picked mother up from clitoris, gave me another ton so that cheered me up a bit .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Your really into this tea now ain't ya zedd all the yanks rave about organics and compost tea for flavour and quality and judging by the size of some if them yanks I'd say there pretty Roy on big flavours lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2014)

Trouble with me cakes is I'm stoned most of next day too !, never gonna get back to work at this rate lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Got a link i can't find it mate


Go back and read my original post mate I put the link in tnere when I edited it

Fuck it here it is again 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/400w-club-show-off-your-400w-pride-and-joy.61539/page-304


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

I need to quit baccy man just find it hard especially when there's fuck all to do at work I'd end up.a fat cunt with double chins and fat ankles and everything......a bit like prolapse  now now don't go showing ya mate's arms off will ya haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Cheers Gaz lmao shits messy think he re vegged for 3 month or something under a crappy light.....remind u of anyone ic3??? Lmao


----------



## snoyl (Apr 25, 2014)

How long r u girls giving the Exo?Mines at 7 weeks and looking like itd go another 7 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How long r u girls giving the Exo?Mines at 7 weeks and looking like itd go another 7 lol


Your doing it wrong then, give up


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine go 10 


snoyl said:


> How long r u girls giving the Exo?Mines at 7 weeks and looking like itd go another 7 lol


----------



## snoyl (Apr 25, 2014)

How long y'all think?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How long y'all think?



oooof bin em start again


and fukoff bizzle!!! knobhed lol


watya got them uneder snoyl? fuking clf? ther tiny bruv


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

So you guys wanna see tough lmao...afro dude had me in tears


----------



## snoyl (Apr 25, 2014)

Theyre under a 600,12/12 from seed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

I'd be envious 2 séan...you fucker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol yano I'm jokin matey lol all good fun like the slips were the best...are the best lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Theyre under a 600,12/12 from seed


ther not exo then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 25, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Theyre under a 600,12/12 from seed


Aint exo then as thats a clone only strain, u must have the greenhouse seeds exodus cheese, completely different strains


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm ordering one of these for now Dub.
> 
> View attachment 3137318 View attachment 3137319
> 
> £70 new delivered.


Just you go carefull brotha, like i said my mate would give you lessons and i know a lad in "The" area who Blows too excuse the pun haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

You blow dub? Mind posting some pics I'm sure everyone would love a look.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 25, 2014)

don't count the first two weeks after you flip them, I don't lol


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 25, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Theyre under a 600,12/12 from seed


Explains all count 12/12 from start of pistil/bud formation especially straight from 12/12 seed


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You blow dub? Mind posting some pics I'm sure everyone would love a look.


I've had a little go matey, i just import stuff..


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 25, 2014)

fkn sites like facebook now ffs... wtf???? hee hee


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

If anyone in the thread wants a oil rig or glass goodies, Hit me up i will look after you..


----------



## snoyl (Apr 25, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Explains all count 12/12 from start of pistil/bud formation especially straight from 12/12 seed


Yeah thats 7 weeks theyve been flowering on Sunday,they sprouted on 1st Feb.Was just looking at a couple of vids on you tube,theyre not far behind,they should be good to go in about 3/4 weeks.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 25, 2014)

22 days in from start of 12/12


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> don't count the first two weeks after you flip them, I don't lol


this is the highest load of shit ive heard in my life.....an 8 week strain finishes in 8 weeks from flip.....not 8 weeks after pistils.....

the breeders that make the seeds all count day one of flower as day one of 12/12..
.......


waiting till u see pistils loooooooooooool.....

MUG!

shit man....theres a newewb takeover


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 25, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Explains all count 12/12 from start of pistil/bud formation especially straight from 12/12 seed


crazy crazy crazy man....seeds do NOT flower till there ready. the plant will veg its self for 2-4 weeks (just like an auto) then flower..

this is why 12/12 from seed takes "longer"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Aint exo then as thats a clone only strain, u must have the greenhouse seeds exodus cheese, completely different strains


ahahaha we just love sinking peoples ships about exo LOLOLOL

momirng fuk nuggets! u lazy bastards gerrup man


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahahaha we just love sinking peoples ships about exo LOLOLOL
> 
> momirng fuk nuggets! u lazy bastards gerrup man


Lol morning mr Ice man, wast of time going to bed un-stoned, just lay there thinking about how good my cann ghee is gonna be today ! I must get the slow cooker on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Morning chappingtons well its gonna be a wet one for me 2day let me tell ya....hahaha go on get that butter down ya baz u doin well not smoking mate....I've got enough saved for a digi volcano but just don't wanna spend it lol plus I'll get a bollocking if her who wears the trousers


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> 22 days in from start of 12/12View attachment 3137521 View attachment 3137523


 credit where its due doc, those plants look banging and im likin the lollipop and pinched out tips, superhealthy...what medium and nutes u on?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> this is the highest load of shit ive heard in my life.....an 8 week strain finishes in 8 weeks from flip.....not 8 weeks after pistils.....
> 
> the breeders that make the seeds all count day one of flower as day one of 12/12..
> .......
> ...


 I count backwards from veg and divide by zero


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I count backwards from veg and divide by zero


 
is there any other way!!

when i read that shit i imagined that's how yorky feels when he reads mine looool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

im week 2.5 ish on the big purp, going by bud formation id say shes gunna be 12 weeks, wat you guys think?
but anyways ialways take a week off for some reason, well when ive had problems and such i do,

zedd wers that tangerine dream from? wouldnt mind having a run with that, throw it in perp if its as fruity as u say. lon a strain hunt atm to see what il stik with for a bit rather than 8 diffrent strains, while variety is indeed the spice of life, well yano......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

u see the top image? ther the brown spots on the leaves, P maybe?


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon you stick to banging out bud which is leaf I've seen your bud regardless of what it tastes like it looked like fucking shit . Have you done 12/12 from seed before ? Jump over to 12:12 seed thread . Read the fucking thing it's very common for strains to go over its breeder recommended flowering time . fuck me man don't be such a prat your not an expert you don't everything ill grow my way you stick to yours . You stick to listening to the breeders flowering times & I can guarantee you won't do it for long .


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

What's the first second & third image ice is that zeds pp ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lemon you stick to banging out bud which is leaf I've seen your bud regardless of what it tastes like it looked like fucking shit . Have you done 12/12 from seed before ? Jump over to 12:12 seed thread . Read the fucking thing it's very common for strains to go over its breeder recommended flowering time . fuck me man don't be such a prat your not an expert you don't everything ill grow my way you stick to yours . You stick to listening to the breeders flowering times & I can guarantee you won't do it for long .


 mans got a point lemon,u lemon!

lol i ran a 7 weeker,, ended up 14, shit happens,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What's the first second & third image ice is that zeds pp ?


errr? dint come of him mine was or garyboy, and yeh purple purpalysis

the spiindley ones are exo or livers, unsure the stout ones with big leaves in veg are DOG an ghoji OG,


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry I thought zedd was running it first here . Them long colas would do very well in a scrog . Looking good ice .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Sorry I thought zedd was running it first here . Them long colas would do very well in a scrog . Looking good ice .


think gary ran from seed, but tbh im very unsure, shes soo sativa, lol she appitymizes what a sativa loks like, ther no pop corn only mains, fuk that, cool tube landed yesterday and instantly dropped temps an stopp light bleach


but yeh going on bud formation ect ect ect deff gunna be post 10 weeker for sure. 

the exo and livers we got going elseware are forsty and buddy all over the shop not just prebuds like mine, but hopefully shell pak it on, 

gotta add my other 600 next week and a week late rmor ein flower, just starting to get my head into this purpetual lark, seems its full time


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> think gary ran from seed, but tbh im very unsure, shes soo sativa, lol she appitymizes what a sativa loks like, ther no pop corn only mains, fuk that, cool tube landed yesterday and instantly dropped temps an stopp light bleach
> 
> 
> but yeh going on bud formation ect ect ect deff gunna be post 10 weeker for sure.
> ...


Times don't really bother me much as they used to I just chop when it's done regardless . Must of been Gary who was running it then . Any snips of it ? I fancy putting that in my
New Bubbler . See what damage it Can do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

i dident keep any man,


rollajoint said:


> Times don't really bother me much as they used to I just chop when it's done regardless . Must of been Gary who was running it then . Any snips of it ? I fancy putting that in my
> New Bubbler . See what damage it Can do


me too i keep tabs on the dates just roughly so i know but yeh same as i pul when ready

and no dint take any man, and tbh my clonig skills are SHIT. just getting it down, gunna keep tking cuts of the livers/exo/dog/ghoji till i get it down lmmao

so far im 0-86 clones ive tried, lol so got a heatmat to stabalise temps and all that jazz now, should get it suse

gunna buld a bubbler meself-- u dont need a dome or owt do u? just ph water with rhiz and clonex innit? permant bubbling in veg tent?

oh and that purp, shes been vegging since december.


----------



## budolskie (Apr 26, 2014)

Well going to get these potted today and into 18ltrs 4 caramel ice and 4 snow bud, there is also 4 spares that are caramel and snow bud that are replacing the 4 hermie dippy... will get few pics up later once potted and tied down ready for 2 more weeks veg


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

budolskie said:


> there is also 4 spares that are caramel and snow bud that are replacing the 4 hermie dippy...


well thats nice, fucker dont share!!


----------



## budolskie (Apr 26, 2014)

Ice man I had great success in my bubbler on a heated prop but without a dome


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

cool man, dint think about the sponges as neoprine inserts, lol nice, yeh ill knock one up later, wats in the water? looks bt funky?


----------



## tyke1973 (Apr 26, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Your an idiot, I said it last night, I'll say it again. I came here last night hight as fuck (which I have already explained and apologised about) at which point you decided to throw dumb remarks my way about UK thread blah blah. I come back and see your callin me a nob at which you got a reply just now after which you call me a troll.
> As for the questions, go back two pages and you'll see em.
> I aint starting shit and would much rather if this died down but I aint gonna be takin for a dikhead.
> In anticipation of your childish rant, I'll step forward now and apologise for my part in rising your blood pressure and just let you know, I am not starting nothing.
> I am just here, from the UK, in the UK growers thread hoping to find like minded people. Chill out, I have.


go over to the other uk thread any questions i do my best tyke.................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

yeh tyke u take all the mupppets


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Loo


IC3M4L3 said:


> i dident keep any man,
> 
> 
> me too i keep tabs on the dates just roughly so i know but yeh same as i pul when ready
> ...


check out the brummie bubbler systems ice . It's a big bubbler with a 40 ltr res people are hitting 24+ oz with 1 or 2 plants under a 600 over at uk420 . A guy builds mod versions but at 200 a piece it's a bit pricey . He adds
A better pump a sprinkler system underneath & above the water level looks the dogs I have to be honest . Look for k+ brummie bubbler .


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

Morning chaps hope alls good the purps coming along ic3


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mans got a point lemon,u lemon!
> 
> lol i ran a 7 weeker,, ended up 14, shit happens,


om daysss, seeds are sold on the pheno that performs best....not every pheno in a pack.....some will go longer, some will look like the pick some wont etc.....

that's why you buy a pack of seeds to find the best pheno...the one closest to the breeders sales pitch....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Just you go carefull brotha, like i said my mate would give you lessons and i know a lad in "The" area who Blows too excuse the pun haha.


Might have to call through and pay him a visit one time.

It's another £70 for the rest of the torch connection kit.

 

Any lads that can weld know where I can get the check valves, flashback arrestors and regulators from cheap?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lemon you stick to banging out bud which is leaf I've seen your bud regardless of what it tastes like it looked like fucking shit . Have you done 12/12 from seed before ? Jump over to 12:12 seed thread . Read the fucking thing it's very common for strains to go over its breeder recommended flowering time . fuck me man don't be such a prat your not an expert you don't everything ill grow my way you stick to yours . You stick to listening to the breeders flowering times & I can guarantee you won't do it for long .


 if you had seen my bud you would know that they are rock solid crystal no leaf or stem......yes i have done 12/12 from seed in fact i have 2 strains in mud doing it now.......again as i just explained you will get different phenos in a pack of seeds the strain is sold on the best pheno that they have found....so providing you have found the pheno they are describing it will finish on time from day 1 of 12/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> om daysss, seeds are sold on the pheno that performs best....not every pheno in a pack.....some will go longer, some will look like the pick some wont etc.....
> 
> that's why you buy a pack of seeds to find the best pheno...the one closest to the breeders sales pitch....


Not if it's an IBL strain.

(Sensi Seeds, Limited Edition Feminised Skunk #1)

  

A proper stable strain and all plants will look pretty much exactly the same and finish at the same time.
Genetic throwbacks from stable strains are very, very rare.
That's why we look for these recessive traits when breeding.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

but fuck u suck-a-man-for-a-joint......u keep counting at the sight of pistils like yorky.....couple of planks man......

why u think clone onlys are so pop....cause u know what ya getting!!

c


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> .u keep counting at the sight of pistils like yorky.....couple of planks man......


Pistils age long before capitate stalked trichome glands do.

Learn botany, plank....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

sorry for thay attack yorky....uncalled for....

and as for ibl strains how many gens is considered ibl......how many strains realeased now are ibl ....most are f1s


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pistils age long before capitate stalked trichome glands do.
> 
> Learn botany, plank....


 the guys breeders bred the seeds.....basing day 1 of 12/12.......the seeds are bred to fin in say 8 weeks from this day......they do not bred with day 1 of 12/12 from pistils


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sorry for thay attack yorky....uncalled for....
> 
> and as for ibl strains how many gens is considered ibl......how many strains realeased now are ibl ....most are f1s


About 6th generation should be stable and considered an IBL according to Scott Blakey (AKA Shantibaba), David Watson (Skunkman) and Robert Clark.

Once 2 stable IBL's have been created then the resulting first cross of those 2 IBL's will then result in an F1 generation of your new strain.

Getting 2 random plants that you like and crossing them together does not officially make an F1 but hey, welcome to the unethical world of commercial cannabis seed breeding.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeh looking good that purps ic3 like someone said and I said it before to Gaz would make a good sog candidate mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> the guys breeders bred the seeds.....basing day 1 of 12/12.......the seeds are bred to fin in say 8 weeks from this day......they do not bred with day 1 of 12/12 from pistils


Actually that's not what I meant but....

The reason why plants often go over the breeders guidelines is that it's SUPPOSED to be from first pistils but the sheep just count from flip.

I actually changed the way I count for the benefit of everybody else a long time ago.
People just got confused regardless of what is right or wrong.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah ive always counted from 1st signs of flower not the sswitch to 12/12


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> think gary ran from seed, but tbh im very unsure, shes soo sativa, lol she appitymizes what a sativa loks like, ther no pop corn only mains, fuk that, cool tube landed yesterday and instantly dropped temps an stopp light bleach
> 
> 
> but yeh going on bud formation ect ect ect deff gunna be post 10 weeker for sure.
> ...


Yeah was me thar ran the Pp first and sent the cuts out in here, got 2 phenos from the seeds I ran, kept the best one, thats what ice has, its a mainly sativa strain with a nice citrusy smell of limes with a hint of lavendar, ive no cuts or even a mother left, ice and spoons are the last 2 lads keeping it going, im hoping to get a cut back soon tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

So I've got 5 oz of good quality mixed trim to decarb in the oven later.
(Fruit Polo's)



I think that malarkey will have to wait until the cul de sac has gone to bed, stink the gaff out it will.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> ice and spoons are the last 2 lads keeping it going,


You heard anything from Spoon lately Gary?

I wonder how his Dog's got on from the cuts I sent him.

He won't have expected that 14 week shit and his must be finishing about now or even the last few weeks or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Oooh now I'm thinking decarb after extraction instead.

No dusty crumbs of vegetable matter in the bubble then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Nah, fuck the bubble off for proper it is!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeh I love fruit polos yorkie nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

yorky why you decarbing before bubble? get that shit in the freezer mate.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

ice the td is the hated barneys farm, only ever run their vk and td and ive had some very good results but ive weeded out the runts u seem to get, I give em a bit of a hard time a seedlings to make sure I only got vigourous plants then let em rip...the vk is shit flav but good stone and weight and im always bein asked for it so grow to order, fuk that with td at up to 14 weeks u either get the common saddle leather shit flav or the rarer exquisite fukin perfume of intense tangerine....but to get this u have to make aact cos ive not got the flav with biobizz and ripen, shes easy to kill so I would deffo not recommend her man but if u get lucky its gold and I only sell it if im short, cured its world class and I havnt evenmentioned the stone of the td its happy fukin days man


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon all I'm saying mate is that just because someone does something a bit different dosent mean he is new or a noob or a shit grower we all do things different pall there is no right or wrong way of growing . I take tips & tricks from growers all over world that's the whole fun of it .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> yorky why you decarbing before bubble? get that shit in the freezer mate.


Well I'm not now cos it would dry the trim out and I'd end up contaminating the bubble with dust.

I'm decarbing before making BHO though, it's a damn site easier and less messy to decarb trim beforehand than extract after.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I love fruit polos yorkie nudge nudge wink wink


Big kids'll be coming out of the woodwork for these, lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> but fuck u suck-a-man-for-a-joint......u keep counting at the sight of pistils like yorky.....couple of planks man......
> 
> why u think clone onlys are so pop....cause u know what ya getting!!
> 
> c


 The clone onlys are popular because they are dank . & a " clone " you obviously now what your
Going
To get


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I'm not now cos it would dry the trim out and I'd end up contaminating the bubble with dust.
> ju
> I'm decarbing before making BHO though, it's a damn site easier and less messy to decarb trim beforehand than extract after.



Not dissing your tech but ypur bho or bubble will benefit from being decarbed when.you finish the extract if at all because the candy making will be hot enpugh to de carb for you


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

Get it on the parchment paper no sticking then.or.i got some oil slick pads you can have.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Not dissing your tech but ypur bho or bubble will benefit from being decarbed when.you finish the extract if at all because the candy making will be hot enpugh to de carb for you


No mate it won't, not fully. That is an illogical misconception.
With the BHO being mixed in with the candy solution the surface area is not big enough to facilitate the complete evaporation of the carboxyl group.

Making the candy under vacuum would solve this but just try picture that scene in your head.

Or just do it properly and fully decarb prior to extraction, failing that vacuum decarb after extraction but before the candy making process.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

Here ya go rolla the afgooey cut.

**Mainey**


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2014)

Thats interesting. What temp? and for how long do you decarb Dub? Is this for edibles or just the way you want it for smoking?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Dr Paul Hornby (Phd) on Decarboxylation.







THCA/THC Conversion reaction temps.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Here ya go rolla the afgooey cut.
> 
> **Mainey**


Mainey that's a seedling.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> yorky why you decarbing before bubble? get that shit in the freezer mate.


 hes making edibles, so he needs to heat the weed to decarb the thca to make it psychoactive thc, the molecule gives up a carboxyl group man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You heard anything from Spoon lately Gary?
> 
> I wonder how his Dog's got on from the cuts I sent him.
> 
> He won't have expected that 14 week shit and his must be finishing about now or even the last few weeks or so.


No mate not heard from him since february mate, hope everythings ok,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Oooooh no not Fruit Polo's!

Remember these from the other week lads?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

Or these I was telling Dub about last week......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Soz mainey but that does look like a seedling mate the first lower leafs I'd expect to see internodes on the go


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

So, I've noticed, after I have my canna butter , I was given a recipe for cookies to get the best out of it, the biscuits go in the oven on gas mk 2 for 25 mins, longer & at a lower heat than I usually make them. I've noticed that they are MUCH stronger than just adding my butter to shop bought mix !, is this due to the way there baked ?, ie de- carbing ? Sommat is going on lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> So, I've noticed, after I have my canna butter , I was given a recipe for cookies to get the best out of it, the biscuits go in the oven on gas mk 2 for 25 mins, longer & at a lower heat than I usually make them. I've noticed that they are MUCH stronger than just adding my butter to shop bought mix !, is this due to the way there baked ?, ie de- carbing ? Sommat is going on lol


Yes Baz.


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

Ny main concern.was decarbing prior to extraction unless you were making something like glycerin tincture wouldnt that damage.your tric heads and other goodies when decarbing bho/bubble/siftt is really simple. so you could decarb slightly less? just my 0.2


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Well that was a shift for a satdy....just chillin with a big fat joint and some reggae  in the sunshiiiiiiiinnnnneeeee youuuuuttthhh


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

YORKIE I LIKE IT LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

[
fuuuuuuuuck just set the tent on fire....fucking intake sucked my spliff accross the floor and then the air suck kept it alight.......
.
the corner of the tent just bust into flames.....lucky my cuppa saved the day and damage is minimal......

wow didn't think id be doing that this morn!!;


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Lmao fuckin ell lemon head...naughty smoking round the girls tut tut lol


----------



## SailAway (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi is there any way to advertise a property for rent, and does the price pm go up if it is fully kitted out?

How much would a rural 4 bed place be worth, elec gates etc...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh ffs.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2014)

SailAway said:


> Hi is there any way to advertise a property for rent, and does the price pm go up if it is fully kitted out?
> 
> How much would a rural 4 bed place be worth, elec gates etc...


Because of course we are all qualified estate agents in here lmao.............


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Lol^^^ got that fuckin daft song in me head now yano the one sail away sail away sail away


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## SailAway (Apr 26, 2014)

I didn't want a valuation, rather, does any one want to rent a house to grow in and what would it be worth to them?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

SailAway said:


> I didn't want a valuation, rather, does any one want to rent a house to grow in and what would it be worth to them?


LMFAO YEEEEEHHH mate no worries 

my good god

go ask over at th eother uk thread, theyl help u out


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes Baz.


Cheers Yorkster, I thought that's what was going on.


----------



## SailAway (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2014)

So just been n got lil un a cat for her birthday, while we were there missus fell in love with another cat so now we are getting 2 lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Just watched that vid u posted on de-carbing Yorkie, very interesting m8, thanks.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

well new bloke gets free pass on the thread and rounds on Yorkie who gave said pass, ic3 keepin out of it.......lmfao


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> this is the highest load of shit ive heard in my life.....an 8 week strain finishes in 8 weeks from flip.....not 8 weeks after pistils.....
> 
> the breeders that make the seeds all count day one of flower as day one of 12/12..
> .......
> ...


ya dik ed I lose count of what week im in I cut em when they are ready


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

afternoon all ive just potted up me tommies for the terrace, got a coupla chillies too planted em out in old grow soil cos its alive and the tommies love it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well new bloke gets free pass on the thread and rounds on Yorkie who gave said pass, ic3 keepin out of it.......lmfao


mmmeeeeeeeehhhhhh

wat was that earlier anwyays sum1 tryina pass of a seedling as a cut?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3138132 View attachment 3138133


Mmmmmmmmmmmm, Pussy !


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

Deathstar


Lemon king said:


> [
> fuuuuuuuuck just set the tent on fire....fucking intake sucked my spliff accross the floor and then the air suck kept it alight.......
> .
> the corner of the tent just bust into flames.....lucky my cuppa saved the day and damage is minimal......
> ...


Oh sheeeeeeit lemon im just tryna imagine the frantic hurrying of tea splashing now..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> [
> fuuuuuuuuck just set the tent on fire....fucking intake sucked my spliff accross the floor and then the air suck kept it alight.......
> .
> the corner of the tent just bust into flames.....lucky my cuppa saved the day and damage is minimal......
> ...


 and that's why u didn't hand in your homework.......bollox u did ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and that's why u didn't hand in your homework.......bollox u did ffs


How does an intake suck a spliff across the floor? Don't they blow air into the room or am I doing it wrong?????? If this is lemons way it must be right?????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 26, 2014)

If the tent ur using bursts into flames after a few secs of a J touching it tnen u have a serious quality problem lemon, I cud hold a burning j against my tent for a minute and at most it would singe a little hole thru the material, grow tents are built to handle a certain degree of heat and on this I call bullshit mate, not a chance that happened at least not like u said anyway


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> [
> fuuuuuuuuck just set the tent on fire....fucking intake sucked my spliff accross the floor and then the air suck kept it alight.......
> .
> the corner of the tent just bust into flames.....lucky my cuppa saved the day and damage is minimal......
> ...



pics??


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> How does an intake suck a spliff across the floor? Don't they blow air into the room or am I doing it wrong?????? If this is lemons way it must be right?????


 don't forget the intake fan would mash it to fuk and extinguish it with the blades......oh lem u do fukin disappoint , this shits too much we not a bunch of kids who belive in intakes sucking up objects, a fukin fan is not a stage 5 tornado


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> How does an intake suck a spliff across the floor? Don't they blow air into the room or am I doing it wrong?????? If this is lemons way it must be right?????


LEMON knows best


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

lems intake..



..


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lems intake..
> 
> 
> 
> ..


lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

pics or it didnet happen!

lem runs for the lighter.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh.....gonna sabotage his room just not to look a billy lier


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Yeh.....gonna sabotage his room just not to look a billy lier


Don't tell me this means he was lying about the milk too? Aww ffs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Ah lem, ur one of a kind bud.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

lem are you son of bobby ball?....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Awwww leave the poor cunt alone , you orrable bunch o bastards !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Got a nice 2ft tall 2ft wide mystery plant ready for the flip if any one is interested ??? Need to get rid got too many and its taking over my smaller exo


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lem are you son of bobby ball?....


. . . No Z, but he has a brother. . .  to me. . . To you


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . No Z, but he has a brother. . . View attachment 3138244View attachment 3138245 to me. . . To you


 issat one o the chuckle bros?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

tricky eve ahead im on the second bottle of red....Rambo, u on it yet man?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Just took 4 BB clones 2 of each one is very indica and the other slightly more sativa both nice n stinky  took 2 exo as well just in case


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just took 4 BB clones 2 of each one is very indica and the other slightly more sativa both nice n stinky  took 2 exo as well just in case


 BB..................?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tricky eve ahead im on the second bottle of red....Rambo, u on it yet man?


off course lol been smoking exo scissor hash most the day only 3 joints mind but its some strong shit, now almost finished a half ltr of vods prob go shop soon for more lolol either that or have another joint now pissed n pass out lolol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> off course lol been smoking exo scissor hash most the day only 3 joints mind but its some strong shit, now almost finished a half ltr of vods prob go shop soon for more lolol either that or have another joint now pissed n pass out lolol


 ah that's what im tuning into, mrs took kids to party and I stayed at home sleeping in a smokey daze, woke up and hit the burgundy and mrs pushing vape my way, shes on the poker an getting paid, I got burnt sooooo many times today im gonna leave it to the pros


----------



## leepy (Apr 26, 2014)

alright ppl


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> off course lol been smoking exo scissor hash most the day only 3 joints mind but its some strong shit, now almost finished a half ltr of vods prob go shop soon for more lolol either that or have another joint now pissed n pass out lolol


Stop tryin to kid us m8 you'll be at the shop for another bottle, not even 9 and he's talking bout passin out......give over lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

alreet leeps hows the juggling


----------



## leepy (Apr 26, 2014)

tip top pal lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> BB..................?


Billberry mofo  both exactly the same height and structure just leaves are slightly different and smell slightly diff as well


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

leepy said:


> tip top pal lol


 you got a grow on man or are u jus here to tease us with yer nice avvi


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Billberry mofo  both exactly the same height and structure just leaves are slightly different and smell slightly diff as well


 I didn't wanna acuse u of growin big bud on a public forum bro


----------



## leepy (Apr 26, 2014)

i have pal yeah iv got 2x smotties 2xak lights an 8green poison on the go in my bunker


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Bazer Chuckle Z, just had 3 cookies, it's fucksvill in an hr !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

im wanting some decarbed medibles, yorkies got me goin with those jelly dinosaurs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

@shawney, what exactly is billberry m8, couldn't find it with a quick search lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Someone from a UK CSC bred them himself...there blueberry (DJ shorts) x amnesia haze


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Inhale the good shit exhale the bullshit


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Inhale the good shit exhale the bullshit


 its all bullshit man......just nothingness vibrating


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Me mother in law had a pair of knickers pinched off the washing line today.....she's not worries about the panties its the 40 pegs she wants back


----------



## leepy (Apr 26, 2014)

lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Stop tryin to kid us m8 you'll be at the shop for another bottle, not even 9 and he's talking bout passin out......give over lol


if i stay up on the piss im liable to get a sneaky half g n only regret come morning, me pal has stopped selling now his missus has got a kid due in a month, got a half g last night was nice gear ''real coke'' lmao but still could feel it was his original source's people who punt and stamp on it at least once, the main source only sell O's.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Haha gooden ain't it old boy hit me with it the other day...had to share


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

mrs just told me she made £120 playing poker today, is it ok to play bigger games.......(uhhh dunno)....yes babe give it your best


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

its a ds120......piks to follow....splif didn't ....enter intake rolled up against side.....i turned my back and boom fire......6" flames....

i tried blowing it out.....obv that wernt working.....so the tea went over it.......

holes about 6" round


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Aye she might as well give it a go man players might be a bit more heavy like...if she's making tell her to for 1 blast


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> if i stay up on the piss im liable to get a sneaky half g n only regret come morning, me pal has stopped selling now his missus has got a kid due in a month, got a half g last night was nice gear ''real coke'' lmao but still could feel it was his original source's people who punt and stamp on it at least once, the main source only sell O's.


Lol, now it's in ur head too m8 goina be hard to say no. I was on it over Easter, never paid for it tho and just as well cos it's shit lol, and when it's shite u can go thru a fair whack of it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> its a ds120......piks to follow....splif didn't ....enter intake rolled up against side.....i turned my back and boom fire......6" flames....
> 
> i tried blowing it out.....obv that wernt working.....so the tea went over it.......
> 
> holes about 6" round


Don't tell me u went and burnt ur tent just to prove a point ye twat lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Haha ^^^ i was feeling in the mood for a sniff earlier glad I never tho I'll leave it a couple more weeks I think lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, now it's in ur head too m8 goina be hard to say no. I was on it over Easter, never paid for it tho and just as well cos it's shit lol, and when it's shite u can go thru a fair whack of it


fuck off wanker thats exactly my chain of thoughts right now lolol n i dont need to spend another nifty today tbh lolol its was nice gear last night mg good coke, nice high no phet buzz got asleep easy on it after it finished but im not a fan of halfs or even g's i like to have a good sniff/smoke when i endulge a nice eighth is me min lolol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

ice sent u a couple piks of cabdyland....end of week 6 (from day 1 of 12/12) expecting it to go 9/10 weeks....buds over 1ft long...


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

I got canna buicuits if u want a couple Z ?guaranteed to get you in a knot !, o the effort to type this


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off wanker thats exactly my chain of thoughts right now lolol n i dont need to spend another nifty today tbh lolol its was nice gear last night mg good coke, nice high no phet buzz got asleep easy on it after it finished but im not a fan of halfs or even g's i like to have a good sniff/smoke when i endulge a nice eighth is me min lolol


The stuff I was on I was on for near 2 days, drinkin an smoking as well of course and when I went home I slept for three hours then decided it was time to walk a couple mile to my m8s to pick my car up.....not much sleeping with this stuff ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> its a ds120......piks to follow....splif didn't ....enter intake rolled up against side.....i turned my back and boom fire......6" flames....
> 
> i tried blowing it out.....obv that wernt working.....so the tea went over it.......
> 
> holes about 6" round


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The stuff I was on I was on for near 2 days, drinkin an smoking as well of course and when I went home I slept for three hours then decided it was time to walk a couple mile to my m8s to pick my car up.....not much sleeping with this stuff ffs


thats rc's or phet of some sort as u no mate, good coke is a quick high in n out of system quick with a decent drink if its good u should never have probs sleeping, think im gonna hit up me ghetto pals next wk for a 8th of rock fuck it lol gram of ket too lolol


----------



## leepy (Apr 26, 2014)

right chaps all this talk of sniff has got my nose runnin like a smackhead with his giro so im off to say good night im off to get fucking wasted


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

whats next cooking meth??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats rc's or phet of some sort as u no mate, good coke is a quick high in n out of system quick with a decent drink if its good u should never have probs sleeping, think im gonna hit up me ghetto pals next wk for a 8th of rock fuck it lol gram of ket too lolol


Yeah I know m8, as I said before I don't really take shit around here but when youve got some lad settin big cheeky lines out in front of u the whole time it's hard to say no lol, he's was buying it tho, it wernt even his lol......,idiot!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Think rambo single handedly got Everyone craving class A's lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think rambo single handedly got Everyone craving class A's lol


It's still not even sniff I'm craving it's some good pills relax, got a m8 might be headin away for a few months and looking for a good pill party before he goes, goina have to get it sorted


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Man I aint done pills in donkeys, shit went out the window when I discovered mdma but nothing bate the good love buzz pills I use to get growing up...ah to be a teen again....wouldn't mind a good buzzing session myself mate


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's still not even sniff I'm craving it's some good pills relax, got a m8 might be headin away for a few months and looking for a good pill party before he goes, goina have to get it sorted


get on agora mate its the most stable site at the mo, plenty of good pills n md etc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

It's the whole razz of the bit coins n all that carry on that puts me off going on those sites n I'd have to get out another loan just to buy a fucking bit coin lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> its a ds120......piks to follow....splif didn't ....e





bazoomer said:


> I got canna buicuits if u want a couple Z ?guaranteed to get you in a knot !, o the effort to type this


 im on a gluten free diet mate thanks all the same


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's the whole razz of the bit coins n all that carry on that puts me off going on those sites n I'd have to get out another loan just to buy a fucking bit coin lol


it aint like that relax i get the fear lol but me n mg n his pals prob spend over 10k in the darknet n only ever had good experiences, the prices are set to the coin price u aint paying more and unless u sit on them coins waiting to order u got no worries bout that, n if you do your research on the vendor n play smart u got no worries of being ripped its a business the right people would never ripped you for a small order when there potential for so much earnings from your custom with a good service.


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

Reddragon1986 said:


> Nice to see uk growers like me. The reason i started growing was of the shit weed was buying,its like powered green seaweed and once every 2 years a 8th of blueberrty comes along.
> I believe this country shud hav same laws as the dam,locking us away for doin natures thing,who do these leaders think they are!


the worst thing that could happen is they legalized weed put a fucking massive dent in pockets


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> get on agora mate its the most stable site at the mo, plenty of good pills n md etc


That is the plan m8 that is the plan lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it aint like that relax i get the fear lol but me n mg n his pals prob spend over 10k in the darknet n only ever had good experi





dodgydan said:


> the worst thing that could happen is they legalized weed put a fucking massive dent in pockets


 and how much u getting per oz
what s ur yields DDand hoe much u getting per oz?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and how much u getting per oz
> what s ur yields DDand hoe much u getting per oz?


im talking bout buying from the darknet not selling, but on the darknet your get 250-280 a oz for grade zedd.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

u think agora seems stable Rambo?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u think agora seems stable Rambo?


I reckon a it would be stable to buy from, as in get ur coins in ur ACC and get ur shit bought, as for keepin coins in ur account I reckon none of them would be stable after sr, not for me anyway......get them in and get them out


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

zedd i thought sr1 was untouchable i personally see that going a lot longer than the 3yrs it did, agora is just ya new best most reliable site what until the owners do one with ya cash or the feds raid it, only way to go nowdays on the darknet is no escrow n that takes time to build that trust, ive thought about it, vending again but just only do grams at the start get your sales n feedback up get some trust, then go fe only and never have to worry bout sites or people finalizing there orders on time.


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

If i just get rid in singles can get 220 for the oz just to different lads i know who do their 20 bag rounds or if get rid in 10s or more will usually do for 190s. purely because the lads will do the same for me when they have decent amounts. I usually do 18 plants in a set up under two 600 hps. I also am experimenting at the moment with a 4 plant set up under one 600 in big 25l pots just to see how they do. If I do less than a box off one of the bigger set ups id b disssapointed.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

the lesson from sr1 was don't entrust too much in the darknet, the way forward is as you mention with individual relationships based on time and trust.....its a pisser cos we all could benefit from this free trade but look at Portugal , Uraguay, Cali etc its gonna change and we need to ride the right wave


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

what the fuck is the darknet because I havnt got a clue?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> what the fuck is the darknet because I havnt got a clue?


 im none to wise either bro but its a TOR access site for drugs assasinations firearms etc


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the lesson from sr1 was don't entrust too much in the darknet, the way forward is as you mention with individual relationships based on time and trust.....its a pisser cos we all could benefit from this free trade but look at Portugal , Uraguay, Cali etc its gonna change and we need to ride the right wave


and thats how the biggest n best darknet ops run, on ''trust' that is the likes of trava,scurvy crew to name a few i see start from nuffin just small time vendors, they now the biggest on the darkent for there drugs of choice, trava i actually had a free sample when he first started n was trying to get a name nowdays i bet any money he does 2k+ a day in orders just cause he built that trust n sent what he said, scurvy crew they do more opium than hash but started as nothing once again built there links on trust n good service, they just done a interview with the vice documentry people, and prob take 5-10k a day in online orders.....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> and thats how the biggest n best darknet ops run, on ''trust' that is the likes of trava,scurvy crew to name a few i see start from nuffin just small time vendors, they now the biggest on the darkent for there drugs of choice, trava i actually had a free sample when he first started n was trying to get a name nowdays i bet any money he does 2k+ a day in orders just cause he built that trust n sent what he said, scurvy crew they do more opium than hash but started as nothing once again built there links on trust n good service, they just done a interview with the vice documentry people, and prob take 5-10k a day in online orders.....


 an that's the only way, customer service , value . reliablility, quality control


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

sound fucking bang on to me.


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

Tell you what tho any of you used that bloombastic in flower good shit that yanno


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

u dont know about the darknet then dodgdan? buying n selling drugs online basically.

the worlds worth of exotic drugs at the the click of a mouse away lolol


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u dont know about the darknet then dodgdan? buying n selling drugs online basically.
> 
> the worlds worth of exotic drugs at the the click of a mouse away lolol



I bet you can get some fuckin naughty gear on there but iv got trust issue haha so how do ppl pick up their parcels?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan........ur avvi....its.....a...bit.......yano (gay)


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

bet you can get some naughty gear on there but iv got trust issues haha how do you get your hands on it tho if they r other side of the world?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

u have it sent to a address mate, either ya own or someone else's if ya not into it you would be very suprised what comes in the post lol it aint all bills lol


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dodgydan........ur avvi....its.....a...bit.......yano (gay)


Iv never seen it like that and to b honest i had to enlarge it just to remember what it was. I thought it was quite funny myself


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mainey that's a seedling.


Its a cut from the mother thats in flower now which was grown from seed.

**Mainey**


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u have it sent to a address mate, either ya own or someone else's if ya not into it you would be very suprised what comes in the post lol it aint all bills lol


And if u get something for the first time that dosent come u might get a letter from customs lol, like a warning sign if u like lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> Iv never seen it like that and to b honest i had to enlarge it just to remember what it was. I thought it was quite funny myself


 are you a gay man?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the lesson from sr1 was don't entrust too much in the darknet, the way forward is as you mention with individual relationships based on time and trust.....its a pisser cos we all could benefit from this free trade but look at Portugal , Uraguay, Cali etc its gonna change and we need to ride the right wave


No truer words spoken!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

alright mainey it might be lol unwanna see the ones I took tonight there huge...they better fuckin root


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No truer words spoken!


how would u know how the darknet works or have a opinion on it when u just said the bitcoin shit put u off so youve not used them?

as for legalizing weed dream on peeps i highly doubt in our lifetimes in the UK.


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

yours is a bit cheesy i reckon. Like a snide version of the superman logo. the zorro of the grow scene haha their just pics lad bit childish bringing straight and gay into a situation online isnt it? Im not arsed but makes me wonder if I am talking to a man or a young lad if I am being honest with you. I am a straight man with a nice lady and two beatiful kids. The fuck has that got to do with anything?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Its a cut from the mother thats in flower now which was grown from seed.
> 
> **Mainey**


ther is noway that was a cut. sorry mate just not having it, thats a seedling


and i been busy bitches!!





oh yeh fucking thrips is bak, anyone got anything for them for me?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> yours is a bit cheesy i reckon. Like a snide version of the superman logo. the zorro of the grow scene haha their just pics lad bit childish bringing straight and gay into a situation online isnt it? Im not arsed but makes me wonder if I am talking to a man or a young lad if I am being honest with you. I am a straight man with a nice lady and two beatiful kids. The fuck has that got to do with anything?


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Treated my thrips with smoke bombs in the room with the plants out. Dipped the plants in dr schmicheal or something smells like petrol but I had them really bad and its done the job.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Treated my thrips with smoke bombs in the room with the plants out. Dipped the plants in dr schmicheal or something smells like petrol but I had them really bad and its done the job.


 went over othe rgaff today and ther was sum runoff in the pot trays, fucking tons of lil white bastards in the water. needs to b dealt with,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> yours is a bit cheesy i reckon. Like a snide version of the superman logo. the zorro of the grow scene haha their just pics lad bit childish bringing straight and gay into a situation online isnt it? Im not arsed but makes me wonder if I am talking to a man or a young lad if I am being honest with you. I am a straight man with a nice lady and two beatiful kids. The fuck has that got to do with anything?


That's from dragon Ball z bud...duh n btw dbz is super cool...no homo


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther is noway that was a cut. sorry mate just not having it, thats a seedling
> 
> 
> and i been busy bitches!!
> ...


How many fucking times ? B & Q Bayer in a little yellow bottle. I get em bad coz in shed ice, this gets rid every grow, spray in veg , gone in a week , lasts all way threw m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Ic3 said:


> went over othe rgaff today and ther was sum runoff in the pot trays, fucking tons of lil white bastards in the water. needs to b dealt with,


Do they jump?


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Gotta question for you guys. Any advice for a drug addiction brother? Tried giving him a slap before tried talking to him nicely. His taking coke n mdma every weekend. Spunking all his money on it to the point where he has to borrow train fare to get to work on Monday morning. Found out he didnt get into a rave last night because he was too fucked lol how do you look to fucked to get into a rave? Well it's not too hard when you eat 3.5g. His hitting a festival soon and rather than buy gear in there his gonna bring his own dispite knowing the place has dogs. Like I gotta worry his bullshit is gonna get him nicked and bring old bill to the drum. Gonna have to approach him before the festival and give a warning but its just whats the best way to go about it.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

That is all


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> How many fucking times ? B & Q Bayer in a little yellow bottle. I get em bad coz in shed ice, this gets rid every grow, spray in veg , gone in a week , lasts all way threw m8


 Nazi death poison, in a yellow bottle,,,,,,,need some for me neighbours


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> How many fucking times ? B & Q Bayer in a little yellow bottle. I get em bad coz in shed ice, this gets rid every grow, spray in veg , gone in a week , lasts all way threw m8


 b and q bayer? wassat?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Do they jump?


No


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how would u know how the darknet works or have a opinion on it when u just said the bitcoin shit put u off so youve not used them?
> 
> as for legalizing weed dream on peeps i highly doubt in our lifetimes in the UK.


"the way forward is as you mentioned through individual relationships based on time and trust"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

ther was fucking loads shawn in the rn of in the pot trays loas of lil white things wrogging like WTF, WEEK 3-4 FLOWER TOO. 

and ninja its only coke n mdma thats not a physcial addiction, thats a addiction by choice.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther is noway that was a cut. sorry mate just not having it, thats a seedling
> 
> 
> and i been busy bitches!!
> ...


Lol, wtf is that?? And thrips? U have no luck at all m8.....how's ur clones doin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer: 10444344 said:


> No


I had some that jumped about when i waterd...but their springtails or something and beneficial


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Is that a tub from the chinkys u fat fuck lol!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

ill let u off then relax lolol only this once mind, u gotta start season 2 of hannibal mate i just watched the first ep, its looking gooooood


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, wtf is that?? And thrips? U have no luck at all m8.....how's ur clones doin


bubble cloner fool!

tem 35 i took like weeeek ago? mould,died, thats enough of that.,, so im 0-86 or sum shit on cone root ratio/

so knocked a bbble cloner togther, just working out wat to ut in the water.
im assuming 5,8ph,rhiz and clonex in the water


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Fu


IC3M4L3 said:


> b and q bayer? wassat?


Fuck me, u in Mongolia ? DIYshop , B&Q ? It's pesticide, safe on fruites, tomatoes ect, made by Bayer , in little yellow bottle , £6, lasts ages, follow directions on bottle, don't drink it or give it ya kids ! I love you X


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther is noway that was a cut. sorry mate just not having it, thats a seedling
> 
> 
> and i been busy bitches!!
> ...


NICE, i see you went the sponge route lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bubble cloner fool!
> 
> tem 35 i took like weeeek ago? mould,died, thats enough of that.,, so im 0-86 or sum shit on cone root ratio/
> 
> ...


Lol, only messin ic3, I have a 24 site bubble cloner and had no luck with it m8 so I cany help ye ther.

Mines has a sprayer on it too but it's a loada shit if u ask me


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther was fucking loads shawn in the rn of in the pot trays loas of lil white things wrogging like WTF, WEEK 3-4 FLOWER TOO.
> 
> and ninja its only coke n mdma thats not a physcial addiction, thats a addiction by choice.


Mate I ain't even anti coke n mdma lol I have had plenty of good times on both. His just seeming to be abusing it. Tolerance level is quite high so his doing 8ths. If pulled a festival for that hell be nicked for intent to supply n here gets raided. Sounds harsh but I couldn't really care about him it's his own choice. If he ends up overdosing or doing time because he wanted a messy weekend that's his fault. His not a kid.


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's from dragon Ball z bud...duh n btw dbz is super cool...no homo


I am a grown man and havnt got a clue what dragon ball is and where im from if you come out with shouts like "super cool" the kids would nick your trainers. Each to their own but I grow weed and occasionally come on the site to read up and seen a section for UK growers. Not being disrispectful to everyone but their is some right fucking nerds knocking about on this site


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, only messin ic3, I have a 24 site bubble cloner and had no luck with it m8 so I cany help ye ther.
> 
> Mines has a sprayer on it too but it's a loada shit if u ask me



seems u dont need a mister if u have the bubbler on a heatmat in veg tent. or a dome.

il get some taken in few days see how she does, just need a few airstones


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

That's an impressive amount of mdma... I thought doing a g in 2 lines was hardcore but man must he look mangled looooool


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

For the homosexuals amongst us . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> I am a grown man and havnt got a clue what dragon ball is and where im from if you come out with shouts like "super cool" the kids would nick your trainers. Each to their own but I grow weed and occasionally come on the site to read up and seen a section for UK growers. Not being disrispectful to everyone but their is some right fucking nerds knocking about on this site


You what brah?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

Lucky I brought em home with me then. Why would I lie??
Its a bit worn from being left soaked in water in a plastic bag the past 7 hours as I went on my day and joyrney back from london. But this is the same girl. Gonna put her in rockwool now.
Iv also taken pic of where I put em before going gym. As you can see they're all cuttings. 
**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Mate I ain't even anti coke n mdma lol I have had plenty of good times on both. His just seeming to be abusing it. Tolerance level is quite high so his doing 8ths. If pulled a festival for that hell be nicked for intent to supply n here gets raided. Sounds harsh but I couldn't really care about him it's his own choice. If he ends up overdosing or doing time because he wanted a messy weekend that's his fault. His not a kid.


he wont get done for intent on a 8th in one lump

2 words

tough love,

he wont stop till hes ready just dont lend him money and let i fuckshimself up,,, untill u hit rock bottom and know u have u wont get of it,,trust me i know.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's an impressive amount of mdma... I thought doing a g in 2 lines was hardcore but man must he look mangled looooool


It wouldnt do much for ur looks eh relax lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

mainey all the ones in the top tub is dead, and th ebottom ones are simply branches? lol


bet u can pi some cotton with those fingers eh blad?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> For the homosexuals amongst us . . .


That is a great impression of chopper!! Cop the fuck on stephan


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

dragon ball z is gay as fuck, no cool about it, but many a man child are into it lol

fuck fuck fuck i just split me first vods into said new lappy i wonder how many keys dont work tomorrow lolol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> alright mainey it might be lol unwanna see the ones I took tonight there huge...they better fuckin root


I bet they'll root. I like the huge fuckers more than the smaller runts. Its not how it is but I feel the bigger the beter lol

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Point proven main lol look a little hard done to.tho mate and stretched


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

ice cloner is poifect......only prob is if your using that clear tub....it wont work too well....

grab some silver tape and cover the bitch or wrap in blk n white......

bubblers and light don't mix well....

other then that clone away as normal just bung em in cloner instead of cubes....no dome and no cut leafs....

heres a vid......


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

re sent piks oh and fuck the heat mat off hotter the water the less dissolved oxygen....means shit dies quick....the ambient temp of ya veg box will be fine...


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

same men that touch little kids and beat small animals


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mainey all the ones in the top tub is dead, and th ebottom ones are simply branches? lol
> 
> 
> bet u can pi some cotton with those fingers eh blad?


ICE its dead leaves at the bottom the girls are all still alive. I need put the ines in top tub in medium now as theyve rooted out, it took a while which explains the amount of dead leaves. I was lazy with em, no dome over them jus straight cfl n hardly watered often but theyre most certainly all alive. Pics are decieving too 

**Mainey**


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he wont get done for intent on a 8th in one lump
> 
> 2 words
> 
> ...


Cunt owes me 500 quid since before Xmas not even asked for it back but gonna get on his back now. Can't be out partying and not even offer to make a payment back. Lucky his going to the festival with a pal of mine who knows what I'm doing. If his caught my mate will ring me n ill get everything out the house in under 30minutes. Just a bloody pain in the arse to watch how he acts and he doesn't seem to even think it's a problem.

We was all meant to go out one night now I don't normally go out with him but this time I was. Prat done so much ket he couldn't even stand or talk properly. Ended up everyone just pissed off with him and telling him they ain't going out with him. The job his got now won't last forever and when it's done he won't have fuck all saved his just wasting it all. I can't understand men who don't like money or girls.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dragon ball z is gay as fuck, no cool about it, but many a man child are into it lol
> 
> fuck fuck fuck i just split me first vods into said new lappy i wonder how many keys dont work tomorrow lolol


Haha.....so u went for the vods then ye greedy cunt!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> same men that touch little kids and beat small animals


What the fuck are you on about bud lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haha.....so u went for the vods then ye greedy cunt!


and i had the smoke too lolol im a greedy cunt i no lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Cunt owes me 500 quid since before Xmas not even asked for it back but gonna get on his back now. Can't be out partying and not even offer to make a payment back. Lucky his going to the festival with a pal of mine who knows what I'm doing. If his caught my mate will ring me n ill get everything out the house in under 30minutes. Just a bloody pain in the arse to watch how he acts and he doesn't seem to even think it's a problem.
> 
> We was all meant to go out one night now I don't normally go out with him but this time I was. Prat done so much ket he couldn't even stand or talk properly. Ended up everyone just pissed off with him and telling him they ain't going out with him. The job his got now won't last forever and when it's done he won't have fuck all saved his just wasting it all. I can't understand men who don't like money or girls.


Ur always in here with ur fuckin problems ninja, it's fuckin Saturday night man give over. U not smart enough to sort ur own shit out and not ask these bunch of clowns in here ffs.......aye me too lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Gotta question for you guys. Any advice for a drug addiction brother? Tried giving him a slap before tried talking to him nicely. His taking coke n mdma every weekend. Spunking all his money on it to the point where he has to borrow train fare to get to work on Monday morning. Found out he didnt get into a rave last night because he was too fucked lol how do you look to fucked to get into a rave? Well it's not too hard when you eat 3.5g. His hitting a festival soon and rather than buy gear in there his gonna bring his own dispite knowing the place has dogs. Like I gotta worry his bullshit is gonna get him nicked and bring old bill to the drum. Gonna have to approach him before the festival and give a warning but its just whats the best way to go about it.


 do whatevva u have to do son but DO NOT SHIT on your own dooestep.....or summin big bro like that


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

talking about grown men who watch the shit you do. Why do i keep getting alerts from you crank?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> and i had the smoke too lolol im a greedy cunt i no lolol


Smoke? What smoke?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

QUOTE="rambo22, post: 10444404, member: 720865"]and i had the smoke too lolol im a greedy cunt i no lolol[/QUOTE]

And I bet u stopped at the kebabi and the way back lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> yours is a bit cheesy i reckon. Like a snide version of the superman logo. the zorro of the grow scene haha their just pics lad bit childish bringing straight and gay into a situation online isnt it? Im not arsed but makes me wonder if I am talking to a man or a young lad if I am being honest with you. I am a straight man with a nice lady and two beatiful kids. The fuck has that got to do with anything?


 wtf.............lol....


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Smoke? What smoke?


another scissor hash joint ya numpty i was saying earlier id either go get another drink or have a smoke but the greedy cunt in me took over n i had both lolol


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf.............lol....


youv changed your pic your strange man. Do you ask many starangers if they are gay? Has it got you many results?


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Flipping these tonight. Kosher tangie, headband and liberty haze.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> youv changed your pic your strange man. Do you ask many starangers if they are gay? Has it got you many results?


Why do you keep bringing up sexuallity?...something on ur mind?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> another scissor hash joint ya numpty i was saying earlier id either go get another drink or have a smoke but the greedy cunt in me took over n i had both lolol


For a minute I thot u meant something else I was thinkin fuckin hell he's a greedier cunt than I thot lol. Nice one, bet ur in a good state now lol, I been on the beers and smoke all day m8


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It wouldnt do much for ur looks eh relax lol


 toni and guy working together mite have a problem with yous hair with all that class A, don't want ur hairdo to look like a homos hissy fit


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

Its that other strange cunt who just came out of the blue asking For a gay. You can fuck off aswell you pest. After admitting to watching kids programs in my eyes you are very suspect and weed probably isnt the only thing you keep hidden.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Flipping these tonight. Kosher tangie, headband and liberty haze.


Let em go longer man you'll yield better


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> Do you ask many starangers if they are gay?


Only the gay ones m8


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> For a minute I thot u meant something else I was thinkin fuckin hell he's a greedier cunt than I thot lol. Nice one, bet ur in a good state now lol, I been on the beers and smoke all day m8


i fucking wished lolol i stayed strong on that front, ffs me food bill per day is high enough without the drug bill on top lolol i did arrange a few naughtys from london for next week tho, no sexual inuendos there im talking strictly class A's lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> in my eyes you are very suspect and weed probably isnt the only thing you keep hidden.


Says dodgydan ffs, come gtf u twat


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Reck


shawnybizzle said:


> Let em go longer man you'll yield better


Reckon they need longer veg? Not exactly sure how long I've had em in veg but look bigger than plants I've done before in 6.5l got these lot in 10l pots. Stretch is bad meant to be into 5th week of flower with the tangie so just thought flip it now. Normally get around 13oz and these girls are in bigger pots and looking bigger than what I normally flip at.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i fucking wished lolol i stayed strong on that front, ffs me food bill per day is high enough without the drug bill on top lolol i did arrange a few naughtys from london for next week tho, no sexual inuendos there im talking strictly class A's lmao


I must say m8 I admire ur will power lmao! Has to be fuckin done m8 u only live once, pity about the whores they would make a night of it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> talking about grown men who watch the shit you do. Why do i keep getting alerts from you crank?



LOL what? crank>? mwa? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> Its that other strange cunt who just came out of the blue asking For a gay. You can fuck off aswell you pest. After admitting to watching kids programs in my eyes you are very suspect and weed probably isnt the only thing you keep hidden.


He didn't come out of the blue, he's sitting back, sipping wine n silently judging. Just because I know what it is doesn't mean shit you donkey raping shit eater


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Says dodgydan ffs, come gtf u twat
> 
> Who the fuck are you his guardian you idiot. Spoke to me like that to my face id put your teeth out for you. Jumping in with your snide remarks you little dick head. Getting off this shit only come on to read a bit but looks like you have a nice little circle going on you gang of nonces. Hope your tent catches fire and burns you alive all three of you haha laters you fucking little bum nut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> Its that other strange cunt who just came out of the blue asking For a gay. You can fuck off aswell you pest. After admitting to watching kids programs in my eyes you are very suspect and weed probably isnt the only thing you keep hidden.


err do u do rimming mate? im upfor that just make sure u shave first, dont like stubble on me piles, or me helmet for that matter.


heres lemons shit again guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> same men that touch little kids and beat small animals


You literally said this out of the blue so shush


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

I am crying here ........lmfffffao


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He didn't come out of the blue, he's sitting back, sipping wine n silently judging. Just because I know what it is doesn't mean shit you donkey raping shit eater


go and watch some kids channel like you said you enjoy you soft cunt haha fucking sex case


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> donkey raping shit eater


Ahem!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahem!!!


Shit, sorry Baz....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> go and watch some kids channel like you said you enjoy you soft cunt haha fucking sex case


 hey.,, old enough to bleed......................................yano?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

let lemon post his own shit, its about time he stopped hittin on the homies, I don't wanna fukin see the shit anyways lol love ya lem


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey.,, old enough to bleed......................................yano?


Ur as dirty as ur foot ye fucker lol


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey.,, old enough to bleed......................................yano?[/QUO
> 
> that comment alone even as a joke tells me you are an idiot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Will u fuck off then lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> let lemon post his own shit, its about time he stopped hittin on the homies, I don't wanna fukin see the shit anyways lol love ya lem


Ur fuckin right zeddd, I don't like posting pics either but get the urge sometimes lol,, think I'll send mine too ic3 too.....or maybe not, can u trust him lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

lmao can i get a proxxy pls lol i loved me old pics but kinda glad they gone now lol tents caught on fire from random sucked in joints or not gotta give it to ol lem for that lolol


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 26, 2014)

UK thread...


[email protected] said:


> Will u fuck off then lol


dont worry you little meff im gone


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur fuckin right zeddd, I don't like posting pics either but get the urge sometimes lol,, think I'll send mine too ic3 too.....or maybe not, can u trust him lmao


 yeh mate u can trust the brother


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

It wasn't a donky, & it was consenting, . . So get fucked


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

You came up from behind, it didn't have a change.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao can i get a proxxy pls lol i loved me old pics but kinda glad they gone now lol tents caught on fire from random sucked in joints or not gotta give it to ol lem for that lolol


In my tent the intake blows across the floor it dosent suck, I just can't get over this, because of this I call bullshit!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> It wasn't a donky, & it was consenting, . . So get fucked


Was it consenting baz or did yer m8s hold it for ye?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

She was tied up!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

fuking hell lem i tink u lost all credibility, assumig u had it in the first place, loll the joint line was a kicker,

stop,start again.lol

and course u can trust me, i get oyr images remove all exif make a copy send to scotland yard then post here.


shar thelove!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Was she or was she not bound! Rendered IMMOBILE!


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> In my tent the intake blows across the floor it dosent suck, I just can't get over this, because of this I call bullshit!


i dont know how to say ive always blown n not sucked without it sounding very WRONG but yeah i agree.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> It wasn't a donky, & it was consenting, . . So get fucked


 smsl...........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a exif app lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

well,well,well,

seems the oteh ruk threads not doing so well,PMPL

and u cant talk relax, baz may like his sheeps, but he can stop that, ul always be a paddy cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.2guys1hole.com/


and here is unlces baz's first feature prodcution
http://2guys1horse.com/


and summor fun shit
http://canyoujustshutup.tumblr.com/Videos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

What's the story with this other English thread I'm hearing about...is there another on here? Better to be a paddy than have the mangled gammy leg.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well,well,well,
> 
> seems the oteh ruk threads not doing so well,PMPL
> 
> and u cant talk relax, baz may like his sheeps, but he can stop that, ul always be a paddy cunt


That lines wearin thin do you not reckon, paddy cunt......ppffffff!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont know how to say ive always blown n not sucked without it sounding very WRONG but yeah i agree.


 ive got a bit o sucking and blowin goin on so have to tape lights in case theres more suck than blow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the story with this other English thread I'm hearing about...is there another on here? Better to be a paddy than have the mangled gammy leg.



holy fuk N000B lmao u have got sum balls, hopefully no fertalizer.

and again,,,my leg is about healed so FUKKK UUU!!!

LOL


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the story with this other English thread I'm hearing about...is there another on here? Better to be a paddy than have the mangled gammy leg.


It's probly full of toffee nosed twats, ye know...typical English folk lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive got a bit o sucking and blowin goin on so have to tape lights in case theres more suck than blow



no mate thats called a rape kit.
LOL


and HG i will endevaour to find more bette rinsults

and relax, um cunt startd a new uk thread coz he couldnt handle us, needless to say its shit and wont go nower.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

omg I must find it! I will be it's king


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's probly full of toffee nosed twats, ye know...typical English folk lol


 I have to dumb down the accent or I get charged too much by window fitters lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Wait, whats the name I'm on the old telly-mobile


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> omg I must find it! I will be it's king


u not seen it relax? it was funny, but also fair play on him this thread isnt very welcoming to new members etc its only took you near a yr to get spoken to on a level lol


Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's probly full of toffee nosed twats, ye know...typical English folk lol


actually bar trolling from members of the uk thread i think its just a few yanks who have replied lolol to the thread.​


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no mate thats called a rape kit.
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I can't insult u anymore man, I could go deep but I like ye tbh. But leave relax alone or I'll give him ur addy....or I might just order a ton of top soil to ur door. Shawny would sort that out bein a knacker an all lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

...yeah you whore!


I give up on that search...wasn't meant to be.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Aye I'd flatten it with me wacker nay bother


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...yeah you whore!


whats that u got some tarmac over from a job......and u can let me have it for next to nothing....well ide be a fool.........


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Fucking pikees ganging up on me , fuck off & suck some diesel out !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

At a tirty % discount as well tommy


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

5 Weeks Veg
Bitches Be screaming 'Flip Us Punk!'
Daddy Bends Branches down "Bitch Fuckin With me U Get Supercropped"

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont know how to say ive always blown n not sucked without it sounding very WRONG but yeah i agree.


 my intake sucks one hole then shoots it from the other....into the target area....

piks will be taken lights on....as i have patched the hole for lights off....

in more stuned how unfire resistant they are.....defo never sleeping next to one again...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

well i have faith weather he burns the hole himself or not lololol but pics lem proxxy or not but pics or it didnt happen mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

Right I'm off gotta be up at 6.00 bizzle ouuuut


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll throw in the gutters for 50 n I've another offer of cleaning ur chimney @32:50 n keys to ur house...i em do the chimneys.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> my intake sucks one hole then shoots it from the other....into the target area....
> 
> piks will be taken lights on....as i have patched the hole for lights off....
> 
> in more stuned how unfire resistant they are.....defo never sleeping next to one again...


Ur intake sucks from one hole and blows from another in ur tent? Stop talkin shit lemon ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll throw in the gutters for 50 n I've another offer of cleaning ur chimney @32:50 n keys to ur house...i em do the chimneys.


Ur not a fuckin "traveller" too are ye relax?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Night séan.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur not a fuckin "traveller" too are ye relax?


Apparently all irish are lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

yep u are relax but mg thinks he english shhhh dont say that to him lololol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yep u are relax but mg thinks he english shhhh dont say that to him lololol


Gtf u cunt, I'm "norn Irish", best of both worlds


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yep u are relax but mg thinks he english shhhh dont say that to him lololol


And folk might think gypsies are from ireland but there's more of them over ur side than ther Is here, thank fuck........sorry shawney


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently all irish are lol


Are ye a tinker but? A tinker used to run around with us and guess what? He was from Nottingham lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 26, 2014)

theres more of every fucking race over here mate but what can ya do we are poplar lol

are u one the booze or class a's tonight mg???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not a member of the travelling community lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres more of every fucking race over here mate but what can ya do we are poplar lol
> 
> are u one the booze or class a's tonight mg???


Just the booze and smoke tonight m8 lol, but full of shit all the same lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm irish no gypsys or any of that carry on in me just normal irish


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> credit where its due doc, those plants look banging and im likin the lollipop and pinched out tips, superhealthy...what medium and nutes u on?


its in 20L bucket dwc (12L of water), rockwool cube clone and using Ionic grow n bloom, pk boost, Orca, Potsil TNC cal mag, and some AN voodoo juice


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

fk me lads, went to see my girl earlier and the fkn walls were dripping with condensation. RH @ 64% ??? that enough to cause that much?? I pulled the glass outta the vented hood and now reconnected the venting straight out. gotta get it the fk down, im nearly 4 weeks in..... AAAAARRGGGHHHH


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fk me lads, went to see my girl earlier and the fkn walls were dripping with condensation. RH @ 64% ??? that enough to cause that much?? I pulled the glass outta the vented hood and now reconnected the venting straight out. gotta get it the fk down, im nearly 4 weeks in..... AAAAARRGGGHHHH


Defo not caused by humidity it's still in the ok zone not too bad at all. For it to be dripping as you say then at 1 point it was super hot in there n evaporation occured n could get no where condesing n forming droplets around u tent which is leakin now (drippin) jus wipe it off n keep an eye on temps n best thing u done was gettin glass out n improving venting method

**Mainey**


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

that's what I thought but as its first time with this vented hood, first DWC grow, first time its happened to me. humidity is 90%+ daily here atm too so obviously a concern as she's in an outhouse so to speak.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> that's what I thought but as its first time with this vented hood, first DWC grow, first time its happened to me. humidity is 90%+ daily here atm too so obviously a concern as she's in an outhouse so to speak.


Keep checking rh n temps and have the ventilation places in a way the can be working at optimum levels. Ur gonna ave to be on top of things if outside humidity is constantly above 90s but hopefully a dwc expert will come input more experienced knowledge n advice than myself. 

**Mainey**


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

here's hoping lol. I now have a dehumidifier on standby and am thinking should I just put it in anyway. only got delivered half hr ago and its 2am so may leave it til the AM and see how much difference what I've done so far does, if any! thanks Mainey!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

im off out to check em now as it goes... update pending lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

I love growing and the new challenges that crop up seemingly EVERY time lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 26, 2014)

Afghan kush auto stands just under 3ft!! Okay a fee inches under but over 2 n a half foot.

Lemon Auto 2ft tall

Just about taller than the afghan kush auto is the critical hog. 

All received sunlight and hps.

In order is the kush, then the hog.
I didnt get a seperate pic of lemon but is smallest in pic with the 3 of them

**Mainey**


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> its a ds120......piks to follow....splif didn't ....enter intake rolled up against side.....i turned my back and boom fire......6" flames....
> 
> i tried blowing it out.....obv that wernt working.....so the tea went over it.......
> 
> holes about 6" round


Thats not your 6" extraction hole they come with the tent m8 lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

Welsh where you from in wales m8 ?


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 26, 2014)

anybody watching the ufc ? See that choke ? The joe constrictor .Fuck me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 26, 2014)

OTE="BigMaineyXL, post: 10444823, member: 841876"]Afghan kush auto stands just under 3ft!! Okay a fee inches under but over 2 n a half foot.

Lemon Auto 2ft tall

Just about taller than the afghan kush auto is the critical hog.

All received sunlight and hps.

In order is the kush, then the hog.
I didnt get a seperate pic of lemon but is smallest in pic with the 3 of them

**Mainey**[/QUOTE]

Had a mate who ran the hog years ago was a lovely smoke back then knockout as well mate keep us updated man


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2014)

Ice male I just use tap water and cheap rooting powder and just keep topping up with water to keep over the air stone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ice male I just use tap water and cheap rooting powder and just keep topping up with water to keep over the air stone


yeh yours is tyhe round one, i only got 2 normal blue shitters so i must buy sum bigger ones, my pump has 2 outlets so should be all good, one big one or 2 smaller ones, and fucked if i dint snag one of the air hoses last night

NO UFC SPOILERS CUNTS,


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

well ....that was funny last nite, got the ....u wanna stop drinkin talk this morning so I am pretending to be ok and am gonna take the kids to the leisure pool, fukin place hope theres not too much screaming from other peoples kids, gonna get vaped up and try an enjoy the experience


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well ....that was funny last nite, got the ....u wanna stop drinkin talk this morning so I am pretending to be ok and am gonna take the kids to the leisure pool, fukin place hope theres not too much screaming from other peoples kids, gonna get vaped up and try an enjoy the experience


lol i get the smoking one of the wife? u must have been snoring ta fuk in ya sleep and pissed her off, "u only do it wen ur drinkin" line

and err leasure pool? that like a middle class version of a public smimming baths?

but syaing that ther unisex showers now, last time i went two chicks washing each other, lol all lathered up n shit haha

well sorth the trip


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuck that shit bring up her "gambling" lol

Oh n.. Tap+hose= fuck the swimming pool imma get baked n let the kids play in the garden


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

Afternoon Chaps, and Fucking hell Ic3 wheres these Unisex showers sound a right Larrrf. heh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

l


Dubaholic said:


> Afternoon Chaps, and Fucking hell Ic3 wheres these Unisex showers sound a right Larrrf. heh



morley baths leeds.

was gunna go lady bug hunting today but too cold theyl be sleeping, fuk


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> l
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooosh bit far and saw a load on these fence post for about 500m 20 or so on each fence post i'll Jar you some up when its warmer and get em through to ya if you dont find any.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol i get the smoking one of the wife? u must have been snoring ta fuk in ya sleep and pissed her off, "u only do it wen ur drinkin" line
> 
> and err leasure pool? that like a middle class version of a public smimming baths?
> 
> ...


 I got polo fields round here, middle class it certainly is although even they cant afford polo, and yeah in the south of England we have private baths in our houses so go to the leisure pool with slides and flumes and such, theres even a fake shipwreck in tha fukin place, got there today an theres a hour q so fuk that ...a this rain needs to fuk off


----------



## budolskie (Apr 27, 2014)

Well potted them up think I could just be going with 8, here's the 4 caramel 
 
Here's the snowbud
 
And them together


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck that shit bring up her "gambling" lol
> 
> Oh n.. Tap+hose= fuck the swimming pool imma get baked n let the kids play in the garden


 tried the gambling line but she makes a little bit o money and im a shameful fukin gambler myself....heres an example, I thought things were hotting up a bit globally so I put a bet on the gold price before the markets closed fri, 15 k troops building up in Ukraine over the weekend so looks like I made the right call but we shall see when they open at 10 tonite, got burnt trying this last time ouch


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 27, 2014)

Had a mate who ran the hog years ago was a lovely smoke back then knockout as well mate keep us updated man[/QUOTE]

I will do. The autos are for me n my 2 boys smoke so ww definitely loojing forward to the final product
**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Mainey. 
Well what do you know, that's the first plant I've seen without alternating nodes.
I'd like to see the whole plant the cuts came off though, I'm skeptical now that it's not a mutant looking fucker. lol 

@lemon.
 Fuck off with "foot long buds" ya crank, when your single buds get so big and fat they join up to from colas then you can start to measure em.
At the moment I'm not seeing any Subway colas in your tent.


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

Something for you guys to have a gaze upon, 45 micron Bubble pocket cured


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

So I've got an Exo from the SCROG on a reveg, I'll sling some pics up shortly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

I tried to make a 20 Polo jelly mold out of air dry modelling clay yesterday.

The moisture from the clay dissolved the polos making a white, minty, slushy mess.

Stoner logic, schoolboy error.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

6oz of trim , deadly looking butter , I'm scared.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

Oooooooosh!

On the green side that Baz, no good for your gut.

But yeah, it's got presence to it. Looks menacing, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

BMF . . .


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

My little clone / veg tent is busting !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooooooosh!
> 
> On the green side that Baz, no good for your gut.
> 
> But yeah, it's got presence to it. Looks menacing, lol.


Is it bad for you then Yorkie ? Chlorophyll ? What r the effects ?


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 6oz of trim , deadly looking butter , I'm scared.View attachment 3138782


Ever made fudge Baz?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Is it bad for you then Yorkie ? Chlorophyll ? What r the effects ?



Dodgy gut mostly.

Can give you shits, farts, general unpleasantness.


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dodgy gut mostly.
> 
> Can give you shits, farts, general unpleasantness.


I've been there trust me when you fart in public and it smells like you've busted open a fat sack of nuggetry you know that shit was far too green haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope it wasn't that that was causing that gut renching pain you been having baz


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Welsh where you from in wales m8 ?


south west m8 and I don't support Cardiff tho I do hope they stay up


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

its good for ya baz, lots of antioxidants and magnesium its a superfood imo, get high off farting lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

So the Exo reveg.....

Trimmed down and sat in the original 15L rootball ragged out of the 40L Smartpot it got upped into (not for long mind).

Before.


Now.
 

This rootball is now getting cut down, the plant potted up into a 10L airpot, fed/watered and slung back under the MH.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

Alreet lads aye that butter looks heavy baz makes me queezy just looking at it lol.....just relaxing with a nice joint after a hard days graft...nothin better


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

I can live with shitting me guts out, the stone off my cookies is way higher than any amount of smoking u could do , should be class A surely ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hope it wasn't that that was causing that gut renching pain you been having baz


No, that was muscular pain m8, been eating cookies for years, just gives me shits in morning & a bad stone over !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

likin the smart pots yman?


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 27, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> south west m8 and I don't support Cardiff tho I do hope they stay up


Next door to me then port talbot


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd have to have hash or something in sweets that butter makes me gag ta fuck man.....time for filter to go on me thinks stinkyyyyyy pinkyyyyy


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

yep spot on dude


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the Exo reveg.....
> 
> Trimmed down and sat in the original 15L rootball ragged out of the 40L Smartpot it got upped into (not for long mind).
> 
> ...


effort yorkie fair play


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd have to have hash or something in sweets that butter makes me gag ta fuck man.....time for filter to go on me thinks stinkyyyyyy pinkyyyyy


Harden the fuck up m8 ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol I can't man too much of a pussy for that butter haha its just got a nasty flavour too it
....u wanna see me drinking magic mushy tea lmao hold me nose and everything burrggghhh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Wtf @ shroom tea, never got that we use to eat em as we picked em lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I can't man too much of a pussy for that butter haha its just got a nasty flavour too it
> ....u wanna see me drinking magic mushy tea lmao hold me nose and everything burrggghhh


oh innit? heave, gag, swallow sludge, heave, gag....... BOSH!!!!!! fuckin luvs it I do see boys!!!! Mexican, Columbian but most of all... WELSH fuckers!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wtf @ shroom tea, never got that we use to eat em as we picked em lol


yeah and then make a pot of juice > tea outta the Cpl bread bags full that was left, I kid you not..... 10k shrooms+ between 6 or 8 of us... fucking mullered........


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wtf @ shroom tea, never got that we use to eat em as we picked em lol


 ive had mushys every which way, in the end they stopped working for me so I could eat a whole bag of 70g wet but uts a lot of rank shit to get thru....only antidote to the taste was fresh pineapple...ive been scuba diving on them combined with opium, didn't make friends that dive, and off road biking in the dark with no lights screaming ahahahaahhh..hahahaa with mad black eyes........last time I took em was when the mrs was pregnant with my son, we were told that he prob had downs and they wanted to do tests....I told the mrs I would consult with the mushroom spirits lol and downed the entire stash.....they told me the doctors were wrong and my son was fine.....he was...lol trippy shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeh dry em out and make a brew I'm sure its stronger??? Aye Dr u canna beat the liberty caps man they are the real deal had a poor pick last year hopefully I'll do better this year....need to find a shit load of silver birches seen if I can find me fly agaret or however u spell it....apparently my mate seen em at centre parks said there was shit loads of em lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Use to love liberty caps, grows everywhere over here...you fellas ain't played xbox till you do it on mushrooms lol always wanted to try flyagaric but didn't want to go bezzerker on everyone lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

fly agaric lol
dangerous mutha fukkas in wrong hands dem tings m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeh I've heard lol would be fun tho....don't you wait till they open right up and go flat before your suppose to pick em? And you have to weigh it don't ya?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive had mushys every which way, in the end they stopped working for me so I could eat a whole bag of 70g wet but uts a lot of rank shit to get thru....only antidote to the taste was fresh pineapple...ive been scuba diving on them combined with opium, didn't make friends that dive, and off road biking in the dark with no lights screaming ahahahaahhh..hahahaa with mad black eyes........last time I took em was when the mrs was pregnant with my son, we were told that he prob had downs and they wanted to do tests....I told the mrs I would consult with the mushroom spirits lol and downed the entire stash.....they told me the doctors were wrong and my son was fine.....he was...lol trippy shit


Yeah you mentioned the opium n scuba b4...you mad fucking cunt lol I remember best experience I had was walking home via the woods n remember just feeling at Peace with the woods, like everything had its place n all did it's part...never had that feeling before or since.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

I could do with a good acid sesh, great thing about acid is how fuking long u are in it, plenty of time to adjust jus not too keen on that chem feeling when on it, more of a plants man but lsd is fukin quality


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fly agaric lol
> dangerous mutha fukkas in wrong hands dem tings m8


I know sure they use to feed it to vikings before battle (bezzerkers) tie 2 weapons to their hands n let em run wild, fucking awesome!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

Never had LSD heard some funny stories tho people with vegetable faces and all sorts lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never had LSD heard some funny stories tho people with vegetable faces and all sorts lmao


Do it! Fuck the flyagaric (shit needs to be prepared correctly) go for acid bud n i promise you you will love it! Out of everything I've taken its had the most beneficial effect on me mentally speaking.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

dmt u want, i think dubaholic can get ya it too, even in small 10er bits, nothing my dealers would bother iwth


i gt sum mushies orm texas, or nova scotia? anwyays got z few oz and FUK they was strong, the grower was like swallow em and wash down with pure orange juice, menner get better knock, needless to say 10 hrs later iw as still fuckd

just checked me shit the PP has got bud nuts ove rnight, hairy balls everyware! overnight it seemslol

yorkie u could prolly get sum clones bigger than the reveg ni shorter time, refevg takes time man, spec if your fuckin with the roots, shit my exo only just come bak from patting the rootball let alone cutting it in half, like 4-5 weeks so far


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

Aye I'd have both for sure but cant get either lol Yeh ic3 yano I'm interested in DMT in fact I had an email off the pet shop that was getting river toads in saying they will have em soon....hmmmmn decisions I'd have to keep it in me bedroom or something tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I'd have both for sure but cant get either lol Yeh ic3 yano I'm interested in DMT in fact I had an email off the pet shop that was getting river toads in saying they will have em soon....hmmmmn decisions I'd have to keep it in me bedroom or something tho lol


yeh can see teh missus allowing that.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh yes the toad, remember I want me a trip lol make some trippy polo's lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

I went to a huge commercial wine tasting on acid , some wines had energy fields all around them but I couldn't swallow them cos they seemed alive lol, got talking to a producer and told him his wine had good energy and he was telling me about his biodynamic voodoo and how he treats his plants energetically and he wasn't even on acid lool, met a nice blonde south African bird too she could suck a golf ball thu a hose pipe


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I'd have both for sure but cant get either lol Yeh ic3 yano I'm interested in DMT in fact I had an email off the pet shop that was getting river toads in saying they will have em soon....hmmmmn decisions I'd have to keep it in me bedroom or something tho lol


 I ll swap u some toad for DMT, don't wanna keep it tho jus lick it or whatever u do with it....fukin toad is top of my list man ive never done it and its rite up my street


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

OTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10446255, member: 416682"]yeh can see teh missus allowing that.lol[/QUOTE]
Lol aint it mate will take some serious pursading


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

[E="zeddd, post: 10446285, member: 722065"]I ll swap u some toad for DMT, don't wanna keep it tho jus lick it or whatever u do with it....fukin toad is top of my list man ive never done it and its rite up my street[/QUOTE]

Hahaha Yeh man if and when I get one like....the toad several glands on its body and you squeeze em until its venom shoots out let the venom dry your left with pure 5meo DMT lol....think licking it is bad for ya? I know it can kill dogs tho the silly sods 

Haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> likin the smart pots yman?


No mate.
I was never a fan of the concept before I bought these, now I've grown in them I think they're utter shite next to an Airpot.


1) They do stop root circling but that's because the roots grow into the material meaning you sort of have to rub the inside layer off to get all the roots out and make them fresh for next time, the integrity is going to fail before long.
And although they do stop circling they don't build the same radial structured root ball an Airpot does.

2) They don't keep shape very well at all, especially the bigger sizes, baggy round the top and moving them is not advised.

3) Because they're material and don't have the air gap underneath like Airpots do they're susceptible to moulds.
Bigger pots have to be sat in trays making this worse, a big moist material root ball constantly in contact with it's container.

4) They're fucking expensive.


Just my opinion but no, fuck Smartpots.

Airpots are what it's all about, I only bought Smartpots cos it would look suspect me walking a mile home from the grow shop with two 40L pots on my back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> OTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10446255, member: 416682"]yeh can see teh missus allowing that.lol


Lol aint it mate will take some serious pursading[/QUOTE]
no shit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

im using them dirt bag things, thicker than smat pots, runing side by side 11 dirt pot with a 11 litre airpot, both with exo,

we shall see


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

Shrooms.......DMT........make me a market and I'll get my Heisenberg on.

I'm not nickle and diming though.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Next door to me then port talbot


Port Toilet ?, drive half hr up the road & come av a cookie or 2 with me .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never had LSD heard some funny stories tho people with vegetable faces and all sorts lmao


It grabs your world by the bollocks and twists it inside out.

Lol, awesome!


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

Tried 5-meo dmt in powder form absolute madness machine elves and stomach pain haha, For me it's all about the mushrooms, Libertys cubensis mexicans geometric patterns and walls getting wavey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

You know you're fucked up when at 8:30am the 3 year old toddler gets up and wanders in the room to watch cartoons looking like a Salvador Dali painting.

His mum (first time) shat herself, lol.


----------



## leepy (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Use to love liberty caps, grows everywhere over here...you fellas ain't played xbox till you do it on mushrooms lol always wanted to try flyagaric but didn't want to go bezzerker on everyone lol


 only took flyagarics once fuck me my head was up my bastard arse even more so after id put a 22rim fire bullet straight through my feckin hand worst trip ever lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

I like shrooms and acid to be fair, both have their own merits but acid tops it out of the 2 for me.

That extra special surreal place acid takes you and the cleanness of the trip wins my vote.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

Yorki, have 4 of my cookies , you will be in a special place alright !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Port Toilet ?, drive half hr up the road & come av a cookie or 2 with me .


half hour? for some of that gorgeous looking shit I be there in 15 minutes and that includes getting pulled twice for speeding....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> half hour? for some of that gorgeous looking shit I be there in 15 minutes and that includes getting pulled twice for speeding....


You're quite welcome m8, not far from Merthyr .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yorki, have 4 of my cookies , you will be in a special place alright !


Send em Fairy Airways then lad, I'll review em for you.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

Offerd free clones to one of you on here who is only 20 mins up road, still not seen him ! Wtf is a man supposed to do ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

I''l do you a swap for Deathstar Jelly, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

G


The Yorkshireman said:


> Send em Fairy Airways then lad, I'll review em for you. [/QUOTEGladly m8 mail me if u want , get a couple to ya .


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

Gonna have 2 made with this latest batch in abit, let u know how they r later . . . Meby lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

what is the best thing to do with the rest of the plants after harvesting my buds?? besides binning it


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

is there anywhere in new England to pick shrooms?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> what is the best thing to do with the rest of the plants after harvesting my buds?? besides binning it


If you've separated the good sugar trim from the rest of the shit that can't be used, bin the shit and extract the good stuff for whatever you want (smoking/cooking).

If you haven't separated it build a press and make pukka soapbar, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> is there anywhere in new England to pick shrooms?


Fuck knows mate, we're in the original England.


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I went to a huge commercial wine tasting on acid , some wines had energy fields all around them but I couldn't swallow them cos they seemed alive lol, got talking to a producer and told him his wine had good energy and he was telling me about his biodynamic voodoo and how he treats his plants energetically and he wasn't even on acid lool, met a nice blonde south African bird too she could suck a golf ball thu a hose pipe


Me my bro & a few palls get around together once or twice a year & have an acid night . Topix was great when it was first on the seen could get anything . Anyway we went to a pub had a few pints & watched a band took 2 acids each in the process . Hour or so later we are all sitting there listening to the band when my mate takes his baseball cap off & starts hitting the table soo had the stupid twat had got so into the band of his head he started to play drums with his cap . The hat just split flew across the room & we all erupted into laughter & I mean crying laughing all of us . 

Acids are amazing if you can control yourself & just remember to enjoy & not to freak out . Amazing what your brain can do . 

I shit you not I remember sitting in my living room & the room seemed so intense it was as almost you could tell what was about to happen before it actually happend . It's an amazing drug


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

So I've found the ingredients to caramel flavoured, grey coloured, vegan, cannabinoid spiked Deathstar jellys.

Fucking on it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Caramel flavoured jelly sweets? Suppose some men just want to watch the world burn lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

Then af


[email protected] said:


> Caramel flavoured jelly sweets? Suppose some men just want to watch the world burn lol


Big boys toys and all that, I want a flavour that will surprise but everybody likes at the same time. lol

I was going to go with liquorice at first but it's a bit marmite.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Remember apple jacks? Those fuckers were delicious but yeah, good idea first the concept blows their mind then the flavour n lastly the thc lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you've separated the good sugar trim from the rest of the shit that can't be used, bin the shit and extract the good stuff for whatever you want (smoking/cooking).
> 
> If you haven't separated it build a press and make pukka soapbar, lol.


is it worth making? how much would I expect to yield off 5 average sized plants? im not too bothered on the quality aslong as it does the job


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

When jellys are concerned I'm a strawberry man lol or coca cola


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 27, 2014)

THC cola bottles yehbthats sounds nice....the fizzy ones


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> is it worth making? how much would I expect to yield off 5 average sized plants? im not too bothered on the quality aslong as it does the job


Depends how much trim you've got, soap is worth making if you've got a shitload of trim to get rid of cos you can sell it.

Extracts are always worth making if you separated the good stuff out, you can either then smoke the extract or cook with it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> When jellys are concerned I'm a strawberry man lol or coca cola


Cola is the other option too.

Caramel or Cola, I thought caramel would be more surprising but I'll get both.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Remember apple jacks? Those fuckers were delicious but yeah, good idea first the concept blows their mind then the flavour n lastly the thc lol


Yeah, fucking £8 a box in Tesco Apple Jacks are.

Yank import section.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends how much trim you've got, soap is worth making if you've got a shitload of trim to get rid of cos you can sell it.
> 
> Extracts are always worth making if you separated the good stuff out, you can either then smoke the extract or cook with it.


im not bothered about the quality aslong as it sells mate, say I had 10z of leaf how much hash would I yield roughly, I can make the bubble hash but its only worth doing for an extra smoke really


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

See where my head's at......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> im not bothered about the quality aslong as it sells mate, say I had 10z of leaf how much hash would I yield roughly, I can make the bubble hash but its only worth doing for an extra smoke really


With additives about 11-12oz of soap @ £30-£50 ish an oz.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Now that you've explained the madness behind the caramel I'd go for it!! Ah Jaysus, the stopped making apple jacks here about 10+ years n only kept on with the blackjacks..might have a gander later on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

U can sell soap bar over here for 30 e an 8th lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

c


The Yorkshireman said:


> With additives about 11-12oz of soap @ £30-£50 ish an oz.


could you maby pm me a tutorial of how you would make it?
aslong as it is smokable I don't care want too make as much as poss lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Now that you've explained the madness behind the caramel I'd go for it!! Ah Jaysus, the stopped making apple jacks here about 10+ years n only kept on with the blackjacks..might have a gander later on


I meant 'Apple Jacks' the cereal, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> could you maby pm me a tutorial of how you would make it?
> aslong as it is smokable I don't care want too make as much as poss lol


Oooh now you're asking.

I could but to be fair mate it'd be some trouble, you need to build a bottle jack press first.

I'll see if I can find my press blueprints for you, if you're really bothered about it come back to me for a recipe once you've made a press and I'll sort it.

The press will cost about £200 in parts unless you've got access to a metalwork tools.
Even then a decent 20ton bottle jack is not cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Wtf! Noooo! No wonder the yanks are so fat eating that crap lol u have to remember black jacks? Well they did this delicious apple flavour.


The Yorkshireman said:


> I meant 'Apple Jacks' the cereal, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2014)

I m fukin marvin


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooh now you're asking.
> 
> I could but to be fair mate it'd be some trouble, you need to build a bottle jack press first.
> 
> ...



:O ? you need a 20 ton press? can I not just park a transit van onit looool??


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> :O ? you need a 20 ton press? can I not just park a transit van onit looool??


there must be another way, I just want to make some basic dirty solids with a good yield..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> there must be another way


Nope, lol.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

loool bubble hash it is then


----------



## snoyl (Apr 27, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Gotta question for you guys. Any advice for a drug addiction brother? Tried giving him a slap before tried talking to him nicely. His taking coke n mdma every weekend. Spunking all his money on it to the point where he has to borrow train fare to get to work on Monday morning. Found out he didnt get into a rave last night because he was too fucked lol how do you look to fucked to get into a rave? Well it's not too hard when you eat 3.5g. His hitting a festival soon and rather than buy gear in there his gonna bring his own dispite knowing the place has dogs. Like I gotta worry his bullshit is gonna get him nicked and bring old bill to the drum. Gonna have to approach him before the festival and give a warning but its just whats the best way to go about it.





ninja1 said:


> Gotta question for you guys. Any advice for a drug addiction brother? Tried giving him a slap before tried talking to him nicely. His taking coke n mdma every weekend. Spunking all his money on it to the point where he has to borrow train fare to get to work on Monday morning. Found out he didnt get into a rave last night because he was too fucked lol how do you look to fucked to get into a rave? Well it's not too hard when you eat 3.5g. His hitting a festival soon and rather than buy gear in there his gonna bring his own dispite knowing the place has dogs. Like I gotta worry his bullshit is gonna get him nicked and bring old bill to the drum. Gonna have to approach him before the festival and give a warning but its just whats the best way to go about it.


Youre just gonna have to let him ride the storm,if he works then hes not doing much harm,work hard/play hard nothing wrong with that,just make sure he stays away from opiates,make sure he knows if you ever find out hes took them or is even mixing with people who do youll kick his balls!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Where is everyone...


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

what's good cherry tits......just took ma shoes off after a long day.....gota love that cheesy foot smell.....lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what's good cherry tits......just took ma shoes off after a long day.....gota love that cheesy foot smell.....lol


Wheres these pics of ur burnt tent then lem? U didnt think we'd forget that easily did u lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

lool no Corse not mate ive had a busy day n aint took em u will defo see em tomoz....although as i was looking at it today it appears it may not have been the splif...

the reason i say this is there were some burnt pieces of string on the floor and there's string scorch marks on the mat.....a piece of string hanging above the new hole also has a burnt tip.....

problem i have with that is the string is inside the tent.....so wtf started the fire if it wasn't the spiff......


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

had ur addy on a draft....pik sent.....its lights off atm will get a indside pik 2moz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lemons burnt tent pics


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

pissed as well that's the first grow in that tent lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't believe you burnt a big ol hole in your tent to prove a point lem!...
As we like to say over here...
You're a fecking eejit lem lol


----------



## snoyl (Apr 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lemons burnt tent pics
> View attachment 3139164 View attachment 3139165


FFS!I cant believe u went and burnt ur tent!All u had to say was "I was just bored and talking shit!".people would have admired ur honesty,thats just fucked up man


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can't believe you burnt a big ol hole in your tent to prove a point lem!...
> As we like to say over here...
> You're a fecking eejit lem lol


all i can say is tents are fucking flamable as fuck mate...coincidently i have also moved a fire extinquisher to the area....giveb the low lying electrics and the amount of water in there (100l) this could prove to be fatal!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

snoyl said:


> FFS!I cant believe u went and burnt ur tent!All u had to say was "I was just bored and talking shit!".people would have admired ur honesty,thats just fucked up man


who the fuck are u.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

.....what type of fire extinguisher did you get?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lemons burnt tent pics
> View attachment 3139164 View attachment 3139165


 
do u know what else ive just realised looking at them piks....the spliff rolled to the bottom of the burn hole.....were its not burnt at all......so wtf set my shit on fire!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> .....what type of fire extinguisher did you get?


a mini red one that i found in a cupboard....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

Fucking thought so classic lem lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not anal like that myself (I like to like dangerously)but heck u got a kid n shiz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> all i can say is tents are fucking flamable as fuck mate...coincidently i have also moved a fire extinquisher to the area....giveb the low lying electrics and the amount of water in there (100l) this could prove to be fatal!!


I'd say a fire alarm would be important to,, extinguisher only good if ya ther. Plus if it's nr the tent u won't be able to get to it

Mong

Well sat in me shed smoking a exo fuking about on iPad site not 3 bad on it

Just fit a fire alarm to my op gotta be safe with HID lighting


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking thought so classic lem lol


but sir.......there all red......lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 27, 2014)

my spliff got sucked through my extractor fired out like a meteor now I have a giant hole in my grow room! wtf maaan my landlord is gonna flip!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey. . .be careful out there !


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> all i can say is tents are fucking flamable as fuck mate...coincidently i have also moved a fire extinquisher to the area....giveb the low lying electrics and the amount of water in there (100l) this could prove to be fatal!!


That's what you get for buying cheap, DS=Dark street (Cheap version, material aint worth shit) then you get the DR=Dark Room (Real Grower's choice, exceptional material that would be hard to burn let alone a shitty little spliff).
Step your game up chap, get rid of that piece of shit tent and buy what the big boys use.

Lol, I just know you and your sheep gonna try jump on this one loool.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lem, between setting tents on fire, feeding your plants milk, and showing us the pics of ur candland trim lmao, your probably better to stop now man things are gradually getting worse for ya, next Ur gonna tell us u take a bong dropped the ashes wich will triggered an explosion in ur ballast and ur house blew up, NO! We dont need any pics to prove that, u dodgy fucker dont wanna be seeing u on the news setting ur house on fire with camera in hand just for us now lol, actually who the fuck am I kidding we all would wanna see that shit, 

Forget everything I just said lemon, keep doing what ur doing im sure it will all be sweet in the end, 

Lmao


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 27, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> That's what you get for buying cheap, DS=Dark street (Cheap version, material aint worth shit) then you get the DR=Dark Room (Real Grower's choice, exceptional material that would be hard to burn let alone a shitty little spliff).
> Step your game up chap, get rid of that piece of shit tent and buy what the big boys use.
> 
> Lol, I just know you and your sheep gonna try jump on this one loool.


Ouch!!! He Brought in some heat on ya ass Lemon Boy. 

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 27, 2014)

Seems like you've all but gone to astral land.
Night then all you lurkers

**Mainey**


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

fk me, I thought th DS was a 20cm shorter DR, both by Secret Jardin I got the same fucker.... and no fire extinguisher either... SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 27, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ouch!!! He Brought in some heat on ya ass Lemon Boy.
> 
> **Mainey**


Fam, most of these man are straight dik ryders so I dnt give a fuck. I see how active these pussies were at the point i wrote it n every man ducked out. These man on some RIU ultimate members trip, going as far as throwin out insults coz theres another UK thread. On toppa that, these man seem to think they can grow a better crop than me but from the proof I've seen thats far from the truth, amateurs leading amateurs. One guy thought his way was the shit and totally wrote off the fact that flowering shouldn't be counted from pistils but from switch to 12/12, Moron is flowering for 6 wks and gonna act like his product the doggies nuts.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

who tha fuk is a cfl grower to tell the man hes got cheap tent, well done Lem u certainly backed up what u said, a burnt offering to to thread love it man, creating reality to fit the story, fuk I feel honoured man,.................... if ya bullshit to the thread be prepared to damage yr kit as an apology but no more man next time your in a hole .... stop digging, peace


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

what hapeened to the gay avvi?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

what? again,what? dafuq? is going on?

lemon burn ya tentlike really?
cflcuntgrower, stfu, not many of use wanna spend money on expensive tents,u know why? coz we aint fucking legal growers u DIK!
the tents main use is to keep a controlled enviroment and stop heat leaking,room within a room,so to speak.

and most tents do that, so FUK UUUU


i have had big bud xl tents ad now i got a black orchid thing

no fucing diffrence,

tht is all

morning fags,(zed) ner ner

oh zeddd them images have redirects innem sort it out, just need to paste image location bwteeem the old image html tags


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> guy thought his way was the shit and totally wrote off the fact that flowering shouldn't be counted from pistils but from switch to 12/12, Moron is flowering for 6 wks and gonna act like his product the doggies nuts.


my spidey sense told me u may be reffering to me......

i do not give a fuck if u count 2 weeks later then me.....waiting for pistills is fucking silly.....12/12 starts from 12/12......so i gusse my 8 week strains are really 6weekers......how lucky am i lol........

i have already had most of these arguments with the yanks....

the people u buy it seeds from create and make ur seeds under 12/12 from day one........

e.g my lemon skunk (says in the discription best between day 53 and day 56......thats from flip.....the reason for this is the same as tgas jacks cleaner at week 9 all lemon flave is gone and its pure skunk......


oh and on the ds matter, when i bought the tent i was homeless and couldn't afford a dr....simple as that mate...


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

looool is exo 8 weeks from flip or 8 weeks from pistills lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I have to give it to you lem, you take a good mocking like 
man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

fuk flower times,

the plants done when shes done
simple as that

and exo is not 8 weeks, 10 more like,

chedz was full of shit it wernt ready and very much doubt was even real EXO, PROLLY THE SEED GHS VERSION,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Use to always buy these little disposable glass pipes for when I'm heading down to a friends smoking (hate carrying.anything.on me so I just throw the pipe away after each Use) but the head shop next town overs gone so I looked on ebay n found 100 for 8e! Result fuckers use to cost me 1e for 2!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

am not sure why people dont get thisflowering starts the day the lights go 12/12 not on some observational guess on the growers part 

Sub


ok ill pull the thread in a min and qoute this properly ....

before my time in this thread i mainstayed in subcools thread and the outdoor organics section. The above qoute is from subcool who breds tga seeds.........

there is another breeder in quite friendly with....norcal if your out there chime in.....

the flowering time is the time it takes to do everything from stretch to bulk up......

plants don't stretch till 12/12 signals them to do so, this is not called a transitional faze its the plants first sign of flowering.........

i bet u all mix grow and bloom nutes together for stretch as well lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I've done that myself mate start by mixing veg 80-20 flowering n slowly build up to flowering nutes...any links on the subject?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

for stretch? noooo

stick with a and b all way thru and just add boost to flower, stress the plant a little in early flower and BAM, no stretch, u dont want strech fo sure


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd done it cuz I'm running canna n i read that it's known for N def at the start of flowering cuz of the veg nutes being low in N...now I know. Always so hard to separate all the bullshit on growing pot from the actually info.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Thinking of buying the space case grinder..anyone own one? I remember rambo wanting to go all out n get a fancy grinder but I think rimmer set him straight.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've done that myself mate start by mixing veg 80-20 flowering n slowly build up to flowering nutes...any links on the subject?


i don't know were half this shit comes from your flowering nutes contain nitrogen.....just not as much as grow nutes (unless u use ghe 3 part in which case the bloom has more N then the grow) adding grow nutes during flower will higher N levels.....the high P levels are vs N in flower the bigger better buds.....pk13/14 for example is used to raise p and k levels and increase there ratio against N.....creating A lower N ratio to p n k too boost flowering.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

its hydro growers that realised this.....this is also were the flush comes from.....when people first used hydro at home on pot plants.....they realised pumping plants full of p and k increased flower production exponentioally.......the problem was such high levels of p and k left a really really bad taste.........

boom.........

the two week flush was born!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2014)

Ive had one for a couple years. Awesome investment. Nice weight to it. Does a great job compared to m8s grinders that will not grind bud but rip it..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Ive had one for a couple years. Awesome investment. Nice weight to it. Does a great job compared to m8s grinders that will not grind bud but rip it..


Yeah the titanium finish is what's s
o appealing to me n the warranty ain't half bad.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what? again,what? dafuq? is going on?
> 
> lemon burn ya tentlike really?
> cflcuntgrower, stfu, not many of use wanna spend money on expensive tents,u know why? coz we aint fucking legal growers u DIK!
> ...


I'll tell you why most of you don't wanna invest in proper equipment, because your poor. Lemon took it like a man and big respect for that and admitted he was poor at the point. We have all been there, shit, I started with cfl's and no tent but as soon as I had enough bread I stepped my game up.
By the way, them black orchids are a pile of crap as well but the material is still strong enough to withstand burning from a spliff. The only reason I can slightly believe Lem is because I've seen the DS build quality and it is horrible, very cheap like and basically a fire trap.
But your right as far as tents go, there is no difference, they will all still do the job needed.
But no, most tents do not burn,  seems like your hopin on dick 




Lemon king said:


> my spidey sense told me u may be reffering to me......
> 
> i do not give a fuck if u count 2 weeks later then me.....waiting for pistills is fucking silly.....12/12 starts from 12/12......so i gusse my 8 week strains are really 6weekers......how lucky am i lol........
> 
> ...


I can't say nothing to you, your a bigger man than I thought and respect is given where due, well constructed response. 
As far as the 12/12 arguement, it is an older arguement than how long I have been growing and everyone has there own take on it. I flower anything for 10 wks, I don't care if the breeders spec is 6wks, 8 or 10, I'll do 10. Don't bother with strains that want to go any longer, but years ago I used to do the 8wks and have since seen a weight and quality increase since extending flowering by the further 2wks.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2014)

Cant remember what i paid for it. But no doubt its been worth it.. It looks like quality and is.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Since I've cropped I don't have to spend 100e+ a week on pot so I'm buying bits n bobs like a nice bong n grinder n all that carry on.


HydroGp said:


> Cant remember what i paid for it. But no doubt its been worth it.. It looks like quality and is.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

@ cfl grower u wont find any1 on this thread jumping on my dik for the forseable spesh ice lol......

compaired to a dr the ds is much much thinner ...

id also add that hydro growth is much much faster then soil/soiless.....so maybe that's another reason.

like u said the argument is age old.....i took what sub said as a final answer only because he makes the seeds some of us buy, and his orginal thing was providing loads of accurate strain info espesh compaired to all other seed banks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.vapefiend.co.uk/epages/es115421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es115421_es122485197719/Products/42093

That's the grinder I want relax looks the mutts nuts...expensive grinders are a lot better at the job than cheap plastic ones for sure...I used to use scissors but fuck that for laugh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I was gonna get that grinder! Look it up on grassing n add gs420 for a 25% discount. The grinder I have is 7+ yes old, fucking workout using it lol n the titanium finish adds to the longevity of the product.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

looool when i was a littler kid then i am now......we all got told by the olders the teeth on the metal grinders......grind together (obv) and metal flakes would come out in your joints, that's what the hot bits burning holes in ur clothes was.......looking back now.....

looooooooooooool


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> @ cfl grower u wont find any1 on this thread jumping on my dik for the forseable spesh ice lol......
> 
> compaired to a dr the ds is much much thinner ...
> 
> ...


I hate hydro, too many things to go wrong and there is a loss of taste, as far as rate of growth, definitely faster but I was talking about soil.
The new DS are actually better than the first version DS's, they were basically reflectable paper made into a tent, one wrong move and that bad boy was a goner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah u should send em an email complaining about the quality, it's a reputable brand u might get a free tent,mention you've a small child in the house n u nearly lost all ur saffron lol
...attach that pic u sent Gary with the brand name on it, if not I'll do it!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

i have been using the hydro garden tents for ages my 2x2 tent has the white lining.... Doesn't reflect heat half as much......and i prefer it....ex lobbed the poles so now its usless lol....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Bitches be crazy!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> I'll tell you why most of you don't wanna invest in proper equipment, because your poor. Lemon took it like a man and big respect for that and admitted he was poor at the point. We have all been there, shit, I started with cfl's and no tent but as soon as I had enough bread I stepped my game up.
> By the way, them black orchids are a pile of crap as well but the material is still strong enough to withstand burning from a spliff. The only reason I can slightly believe Lem is because I've seen the DS build quality and it is horrible, very cheap like and basically a fire trap.
> But your right as far as tents go, there is no difference, they will all still do the job needed.
> But no, most tents do not burn,  seems like your hopin on dick
> ...


how long u been growing, you seems very angry mate ....read the thread it may help


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah u should send em an email complaining about the quality, it's a reputable brand u might get a free tent,mention you've a small child in the house n u nearly lost all ur saffron lol
> ...attach that pic u sent Gary with the brand name on it, if not I'll do it!!


ill never get around to doing it so if u want to go for it man....

i am worried though, now that it may not have been the spliff wtf was it......im waiting for it to go up......the only logical explination i can concive is that the spliff rolled up to the tent and because its so thin set the string ob the other side on fire......due to heat??? Sopntantious combustion?? Fuck knows.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

It's secret jardin their 100% legit, their tents should meet a certain standard I.e flame retardant to a considerable degree, if it went up that fast they have alot of explaining to do! I'm sure they must have a quality control team!!! <---apparently not lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll send on an email tonight so.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's secret jardin their 100% legit, their tents should meet a certain standard I.e flame retardant to a considerable degree, if it went up that fast they have alot of explaining to do! I'm sure they must have a quality control team!!! <---apparently not lol


u would think......i tried to source a replacement set of poles for my hg 2x2......

i spoke to the guys that do the tents, got told there's no replacements only corners....

when i asked if they could just tell me the length of one of the poles (so i could fabricate my own) i was told no as that would involve opening a box......

then they sent me the instructions to put it together...

cost me over £300 at the time....£350 i belive.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Hmmm, you should have contacted the company ud be amazed at the shit they give u for free, we got 13kg of royal canine rottweiler for complaining lol its great!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.brightgreen-uk.co.uk/code-349-hydrogarden-grow-tent---2m-x-2m-x-2m-176-p.asp

that's it.......i was going to make a pvc frame for it.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> this is also were the flush comes from.....when people first used hydro at home on pot plants.....they realised pumping plants full of p and k increased flower production exponentioally.......the problem was such high levels of p and k left a really really bad taste.........
> 
> boom.........
> 
> the two week flush was born!!!


Bullshit!

The 2 week flush in that context comes from an ignorance of photosynthesis, plant biology and the regurgitation of forum myth.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Man for that much money I'd get onto the company, just inquire on the measurements n explain what happened n if u could buy the poles off em or something...worth a try.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

i did contact them....theres no replacement poles at all only corner bits....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Oooohhh I thought that way the hydro store, ud think the company would have a few samples about.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> that's it.......i was going to make a pvc frame for it.....



PVC kills plants Lemon, it was recalled in tent linings because of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89337

He's right.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> The 2 week flush in that context comes from an ignorance of photosynthesis, plant biology and the regurgitation of forum myth.


again this is an age old argument.....

i aint getting into it lol i could do with a breather loooool


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PVC kills plants Lemon, it was recalled in tent linings because of this.


yea i heard that was going on with ebay tents.....

i mean making poles out of the pvc tube plumbers use...

still toxic??... ..if so ima bin the tent fucking hassel.....

ive only kept it so long cause its heavy as fuck and in the middle of London pritty hard to dispose of.... I don't drive....legally...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how long u been growing, you seems very angry mate ....read the thread it may help


You know, it's so expected in this thread that as soon as I jump on one, the pack come out lool.
Lem, sorry, but this is what I mean.
I been growing for only 4 years and nah I'm not angry, I'm very content with life and always looking to learn more than I know.
I think your angry zedd, you try so hard to be a shotta that u even call urself zedd. I'm zedd and a zedd of my uncured product is ?? (a rip off lol)
Zedd, you aint shit but a worthless sheep jumpin on whoevas dik without protection. Be careful homo. I see your boyfriend from yorkshire loving your every move.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://imgur.com/ukE9qGp
http://imgur.com/oBABZ4x
http://imgur.com/FxjLfAG


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> You know, it's so expected in this thread that as soon as I jump on one, the pack come out lool.
> Lem, sorry, but this is what I mean.
> I been growing for only 4 years and nah I'm not angry, I'm very content with life and always looking to learn more than I know.
> I think your angry zedd, you try so hard to be a shotta that u even call urself zedd. I'm zedd and a zedd of my uncured product is ?? (a rip off lol)
> Zedd, you aint shit but a worthless sheep jumpin on whoevas dik without protection. Be careful homo. I see your boyfriend from yorkshire loving your every move.


 thanks a lot, not sure what a shotta is but I imagine its something good yah?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Dude, I though I was gonna see something funny...still kinda did lol jk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Use to always buy these little disposable glass pipes for when I'm heading down to a friends smoking (hate carrying.anything.on me so I just throw the pipe away after each Use) but the head shop next town overs gone so I looked on ebay n found 100 for 8e! Result fuckers use to cost me 1e for 2!


The Polish shops sell something similar over here now.

 

In Polish it's called a 'Lufka' and originally it's a piece of lab glasswear Polish kids used to steal from school science labs to smoke with back in the day.

I pick em up for 50p.

Glass blowers hit on the idea, 'Grav Labs' sell em with stickers on the shaft and cal em '1 hitters'.
I've been using em for the last 2 years before anybody knew about em.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

is cfl grower another old mem on a new name??.....if so u lads gotta stop this....o struggle to keep up as is lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thanks a lot, not sure what a shotta is but I imagine its something good yah?


hahaha, you fucking nerd..


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll send on an email tonight so.


Dobt mention a spliff or lit object went into it when you do.

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89337
> 
> He's right.


 pretty interesting article thanks man


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Polish shops sell something similar over here now.
> 
> View attachment 3139579
> 
> ...


 
hahah im going polish shops this afternoon....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Polish shops sell something similar over here now.
> 
> View attachment 3139579
> 
> ...


Looool, was a polish friend that got me into em n it's a polish seller on ebay lol I love em, just carry enough bud for a few pipes n throw it away after...check em out on Ebay.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is cfl grower another old mem on a new name??.....if so u lads gotta stop this....o struggle to keep up as is lol


Nah mate, this my first time runnin into you lot, as you can see I made the username years ago just never used it, aint got time for switchin up and all that malarky.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> hahaha, you fucking nerd..


You say nerd as if it's a bad thing...if u want hardcore gangstas ur not gonna find it here..bar ice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89337
> 
> He's right.


Of course I am.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Of course I am.


Modest much?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You say need as if it's a bad thing...if u want hardcore gangstas ur not gonna find it here..bar ice


I didnt say need, hahahaha, bunch of NERDS. UK english speakers my arse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i mean making poles out of the pvc tube plumbers use...
> 
> still toxic??... ..


Lol, what part of "PVC kills plants Lemon" did you not understand?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought nerd was ok these days, fuk cant keep up, difficult to be insulted when you think ur being complimented


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I thought nerd was ok these days, fuk cant keep up, difficult to be insulted when you think ur being complimented


My dear sir, I am complimenting you to the highest degree possible. No need to feel insulted.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> again this is an age old argument.....


No it isn't.

You're wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> My dear sir, I am complimenting you to the highest degree possible. No need to feel insulted.


Glad we got that sorted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You say nerd as if it's a bad thing...if u want hardcore gangstas ur not gonna find it here..bar ice


IC3 is in a respectable area of York now, his gansta days are long gone.

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> You're wrong.


This comes to mind...


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Ill admit lem is man though. He tried get on to me but accepted it was long n pointless. Mind you did say it's cuz others didnt dish it out with you but alls the same.

Anon-guys arent trying to entertain you blasts at them so its probz best you leave it off, fuels running dry to keep the fire burning g. You defo got issues though! U need A 3ft pipe to inhale from, knock u out for the count. 

Zedd- Da fuc u not know what a shotta is brotha? I thght u wher a nigger up in this bit? Iv I jus been clearly wrong? If u R then A Nerd is fitting if ya really dont know thats like Lame. The name is self explanatory of what a Shotta Is in itself so u wouldnt be much of a nerd either.

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Glad we got that sorted


 Aint shit sorted.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't get shotta either...damn this new fandangled speak! So much for the Queens English (said the Irishman)


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> You're wrong.


disprove what i said yorky....and no i don't want osmosis, plants cant store nutes or any of the bullshit....

why is the satement i made wrong.....how can u prove hydro growers did not add high p and k notice a taste change then start flushing......

continue.....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ill admit lem is man though. He tried get on to me but accepted it was long n pointless. Mind you did say it's cuz others didnt dish it out with you but alls the same.
> 
> Anon-guys arent trying to entertain you blasts at them so its probz best you leave it off, fuels running dry to keep the fire burning g. You defo got issues though! U need A 3ft pipe to inhale from, knock u out for the count.
> 
> ...


WTF.
Don't start me off again fam, I'm cool wit you, If I got a probz wit you I aint tryin to blast it on ere coz there's other ways round it, but these cunts, zedd, yorkshire and the [email protected]
Aint no fire here, im calm.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 is in a respectable area of York now


err yeh thanx for that.

purple paralysis day 18 ish


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I don't get shotta either...damn this new fandangled speak! So much for the Queens English (said the Irishman)


Ur Irish cnt put ur down for not knowing mate. Lool

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ill admit lem is man though. He tried get on to me but accepted it was long n pointless. Mind you did say it's cuz others didnt dish it out with you but alls the same.
> 
> Anon-guys arent trying to entertain you blasts at them so its probz best you leave it off, fuels running dry to keep the fire burning g. You defo got issues though! U need A 3ft pipe to inhale from, knock u out for the count.
> 
> ...



Mainey we speak English in here, not broken gansta negro slang.

We know you're a black dude but you don't have speak like you're some cliche ignorant Yank Nigga.

Refrain please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

He has a point ur running a few setups ur a smart lad!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err yeh thanx for that.
> 
> purple paralysis day 18 ish


Oh and this prick as well. Are you proud of your day 18? Looks shit to me, After 18 days my girls look the business.
Wtf goin on here?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Shotta is a Word thats been there for yearzzz nothing new. Its Older Than Myself thats over 2 Decades

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mainey we speak English in here, not broken gansta negro slang.
> 
> We know you're a black dude but you don't have speak like you're some cliche ignorant Yank Nigga.
> 
> Refrain please.


WTF, yank nigga. negro. Smells iffy all of a sudden. I know your racist but damn yorkshire


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Oh and this prick as well. Are you proud of your day 18? Looks shit to me, After 18 days my girls look the business.
> Wtf goin on here?


Are u trolling or something? She's packed on a bit since the last day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Oh and this prick as well. Are you proud of your day 18? Looks shit to me, After 18 days my girls look the business.
> Wtf goin on here?


bahahaha mate really, u dont wanna. ur seriously trying to be tommy ten men as a N00B cunt??


have fun with ya cfls fuktard 

wait yer a nigger? AHAHAHA fuksake go bak to the cotton fields ya porch monkey.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are u trolling or something? She's packed on a bit since the last day


Yeah, packed on fuck all.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bahahaha mate really, u dont wanna. ur seriously trying to be tommy ten men as a N00B cunt??
> 
> 
> have fun with ya cfls fuktard
> ...


Lol. cfl's. My setup would makes your burn itself, naturally.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

lots of stress flying round.. my cue for a large bong hit !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol. cfl's. My setup would makes your burn itself, naturally.


yeh sure man, crack on.



Holy Grail 888 said:


> lots of stress flying round.. my cue for a large bong hit !


stress? really? where?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3, you seriously can't be proud of that. You should be expecting much more with the space she has, after 18 days seems like a waste of time. I'd chuck it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> disprove what i said yorky....and no i don't want osmosis, plants cant store nutes or any of the bullshit....
> 
> why is the satement i made wrong.....how can u prove hydro growers did not add high p and k notice a taste change then start flushing......
> 
> continue.....



They may have done but that rational is based on ignorance of photosynthesis, plant biology and regurgitation of forum myth because no amount of flushing will correct over fed plants, ever.

That is also NOT how the 2 week flush started, proper flushing is in respect to osmosis within the plant.

And FYI the burden of proof is on the person making the claim, you made the flushing claim so it is up to you to prove it.
It is not up to me to disprove it.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> WTF.
> Don't start me off again fam, I'm cool wit you, If I got a probz wit you I aint tryin to blast it on ere coz there's other ways round it, but these cunts, zedd, yorkshire and the [email protected]
> Aint no fire here, im calm.


Haha hahaha Say Narda G. They're not that bad, probz caught em bad time. We are all Asses from time to time though. 

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

No correction, I'd let my dog piss on it then sell it to zedd.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> WTF, yank nigga. negro. Smells iffy all of a sudden. I know your racist but damn yorkshire


I didn't think he was being racist, just making a point n Mainey didn't take offence n responded Coherently soon after...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Yeah, packed on fuck all.





cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol. cfl's. My setup would makes your burn itself, naturally.


Your full of talk cfl, where's the proof, u got any pics to back up ur claims or are u just all talk, u jump in tnis thread as if your somebody but ur just some little kids sitting at home acting big online, probably cos u have daddy issues, its not our fault ur dad molested u its urs ya wee cunt, fuck off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> lots of stress flying round.. my cue for a large bong hit !


This is the UK thread!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Your full of talk cfl, where's the proof, u got any pics to back up ur claims or are u just all talk, u jump in tnis thread as if your somebody but ur just some little kids sitting at home acting big online, probably cos u have daddy issues, its not our fault ur dad molested u its urs ya wee cunt, fuck off


prolly chedz LMFAO
https://www.youtube.com/user/cflGROWERanon
http://forum.grasscity.com/statuses/user/245954-cflgroweranon/

HES A GRASHITY PRIK LOL

explainsalot


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Your full of talk cfl, where's the proof, u got any pics to back up ur claims or are u just all talk, u jump in tnis thread as if your somebody but ur just some little kids sitting at home acting big online, probably cos u have daddy issues, its not our fault ur dad molested u its urs ya wee cunt, fuck off


Lol, Gary boy. Here is the thing. I am special. 
Proof, no non. Just word of mouth lool.
I aint got shit to prove. I aint got a camera atm but i'll tell ya, I'm better than IC3, most prob better than you, and if he just payed more attention to his girl than on this so much, he could be better too. lol.
But yes, I'm so God damn special and with no proof lool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> WTF, yank nigga. negro. Smells iffy all of a sudden. I know your racist but damn yorkshire


Listen crank, you know fuck all about me so don't be so bold as to assume.

Where have I been racist?
If you'd bother to read the post in context you'll see I wasn't being racist at all but making a cultural distinction between a cliche stereotype and normal.

But then I'm being so bold as to assume you know what cliche means!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Ur special alright...a special kinda stupid


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err yeh thanx for that.
> 
> purple paralysis day 18 ish


looking good ice.....i still woulda took them long tops out......pik 1 will have the most even biggest buds.....


is this 18days from 12/12 or 18days from pistils lpl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Proof, no non. Just word of mouth lool.
> But yes, I'm so God damn special and with no proof lool


And here in lies the problem.

I give you religion, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Polish shops sell something similar over here now.
> 
> View attachment 3139579
> 
> ...


Yeah all the polish lads down here use them, apparently you can use em for weed, crack, whatever etc, they get a box of 1000 from poland when they go home on holiday for about 6-7 euro

Quite nice to smoke straight weed from, really brings out the flavour in the weed somehow, would love to find somewhere down here that sells em as cba ordering em in from online lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Listen crank, you know fuck all about me so don't be so bold as to assume.
> 
> Where have I been racist?
> If you'd bother to read the oat in context you'll see I wasn't being racist at all but making a cultural distinction between cliche and normal.
> ...


Read the oat looool this aint no quaker cereal.
But I know what you meant, seems like you grammar at all you claim either is it bordering on racist guy


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mainey we speak English in here, not broken gansta negro slang.
> 
> We know you're a black dude but you don't have speak like you're some cliche ignorant Yank Nigga.
> 
> Refrain please.


Come off and dont ever try comment on my grammar n way I structure my sentences, the fuck you take this for. When I direct things at individuals or for a whole I address guys appropriately. You quoted my shit well take a look its prroof enough right there. The fuck would a yank wanna b in Uk thread. Dont say crap for the sake of it to claim a voice york. Im Uk not yank n yes im black. Naturally sometimes when I write my speaking vocabulary comes out cuz from last I checked this is a forum nothing formal needs go down specially when illegal in Uk. If it was an exam of some sort or competition as 'R3lax' has taken note, im a bloody smart guy and doubt id be placed anywhere other than top of class!! Lesson learned? I hope so.


**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> looking good ice.....i still woulda took them long tops out......pik 1 will have the most even biggest buds.....
> 
> 
> is this 18days from 12/12 or 18days from pistils lpl


haha, day 18 from pistil, oh shit, chuck it, chuck it now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah all the polish lads down here use them, apparently you can use em for weed, crack, whatever etc, they get a box of 1000 from poland when they go home on holiday for about 6-7 euro


I could only find 100 for that price! I love the curved ones but it's like 2e for 5


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> looking good ice.....i still woulda took them long tops out......pik 1 will have the most even biggest buds.....
> 
> 
> is this 18days from 12/12 or 18days from pistils lpl


The purps he has is just 1 plant lol, I sent him it months ago, he dont wanna take they big tops off fuck that, they will yield to fuck, I topped mine for 4 mains and each weighed in at about an oz dry and I had no popcorn at all on the plant, its a sativa mainly strain so wil be quite big like that, its looking gd ic3 the colas will soon fill out man mine started off slowly but by week 4 u will see them swell to fuck,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> looking good ice.....i still woulda took them long tops out......pik 1 will have the most even biggest buds.....
> 
> 
> is this 18days from 12/12 or 18days from pistils lpl



i did, and theyl form allway up, nodes are tight, shes got no popcorn really its themmain colas, then nothing below 6" on the stalk,
shes gunna yeild well for sure. seems since i got this new cooltube shits started developing better. but the reflector surved a purpose

and also shes gunna go longer than 10 weeks gotta remeber that


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And here in lies the problem.
> 
> I give you religion, lol.


Im sure those were somebody who carried you for 9 months exact words the day you came into being.


----------



## snoyl (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Polish shops sell something similar over here now.
> 
> View attachment 3139579
> 
> ...


U lot r mental.Theyre not disposable pipes theyre crack pipes u crack pots lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah all the polish lads down here use them, apparently you can use em for weed, crack, whatever etc, they get a box of 1000 from poland when they go home on holiday for about 6-7 euro
> 
> Quite nice to smoke straight weed from, really brings out the flavour in the weed somehow, would love to find somewhere down here that sells em as cba ordering em in from online lol


I get em on ebay look up 100x glass lilly pipes.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I could only find 100 for that price! I love the curved ones but it's like 2e for 5


if i found the correct size theyd make good replacement downstems since i manage to snap the bloody things everytime i wash my piece !

doh !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah all the polish lads down here use them, apparently you can use em for weed, crack, whatever etc, they get a box of 1000 from poland when they go home on holiday for about 6-7 euro
> 
> Quite nice to smoke straight weed from, really brings out the flavour in the weed somehow, would love to find somewhere down here that sells em as cba ordering em in from online lol


Dude they're 50p each in every Polish shop in Bradford (at least 20).

I can soon post you a handful for cost Sae.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

snoyl said:


> U lot r mental.Theyre not disposable pipes theyre crack pipes u crack pots lol


no ther disposable pipes for no specific use, its up to the end userto decide what they wanna smoke,

thats like thats not a inhalor its a crack pipe,, upto the user wat they wanna use it for nothing specific.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

they are crack pipes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

snoyl said:


> U lot r mental.Theyre not disposable pipes theyre crack pipes u crack pots lol


Dont mock it till u smoke pot from it lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The purps he has is just 1 plant lol, I sent him it months ago, he dont wanna take they big tops off fuck that, they will yield to fuck, I topped mine for 4 mains and each weighed in at about an oz dry and I had no popcorn at all on the plant, its a sativa mainly strain so wil be quite big like that, its looking gd ic3 the colas will soon fill out man mine started off slowly but by week 4 u will see them swell to fuck,


You sending shitty clones are ya gary bhoy lol, explains alot, IC3, you might be a shit gardener but it's Garys fault


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Im sure those were somebody who carried you for 9 months exact words the day you came into being.


Could you explain what you mean by that because it bears no relation to my post.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Crack pipes my arse!


The lab came before Crack Cocaine did boys.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Could you explain what you mean by that because it bears no relation to my post.


You seem like a well educated fella for a yorkshire lad, you figure it out.
Religion lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> You sending shitty clones are ya gary bhoy lol, explains alot, IC3, you might be a shit gardener but it's Garys fault


Shitty clones?. I think youll find I actually uploaded loads of pics all thru my grow with that strain and had each main top on both pp plants over 45-50cm long and 4" thick, u see im just that special u prick and I can actually back my claims up, fuck a few of the lads in here even sampled the finished product, 
When u have some pics that u can prove are yours from your grows and they are better than mine then I'll consider taking ur insults a bit more seriously but until then I just laugh cos who the fuck are u anyway lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> You seem like a well educated fella for a yorkshire lad, you figure it out.
> Religion lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude they're 50p each in every Polish shop in Bradford (at least 20).
> 
> I can soon post you a handful for cost Sae.


Cool, I may well take you up on that offer in a few weeks time mate ready for the BluePit harvest lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool, I may well take you up on that offer in a few weeks time mate ready for the BluePit harvest lol


How's the bluepit going?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shitty clones?. I think youll find I actually uploaded loads of pics all thru my grow with that strain and had each main top on both pp plants over 45-50cm long and 4" thick, u see im just that special u prick and I can actually back my claims up, fuck a few of the lads in here even sampled the finished product,
> When u have some pics that u can prove are yours from your grows and they are better than mine then I'll consider taking ur insults a bit more seriously but until then I just laugh cos who the fuck are u anyway lol


Really, who gives a FUCK about your journal? Pic's don't mean its yielded heavy, just shows you know how to focus a lens. Schoolboy stuff, I could make a fat bitch look sexy on camera.
Your still holding shitty clones and the more you clone em, the less vigour your gonna have unless you have the original mother that was cracked from a seed.
I got pics on grasscity and video's, yes, videos on youtube from yearsback in my ameatur days when I was not too good but I'd bet was still better results than you and IC3 crap.
If he smokes that shit, he'll go from IC3 to ICU.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Week 5 For These Roadrunner Autos
Stretch Initiated From Last Week When 1st Pistils Showed.

Tallest is 33.5 Inches
Short and stocky is 23inch

Bud formation has began on the both off course preflower buddimg that is.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

...that ice to icu bit was good lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

well i royally screwed the pooch this weekend. went out friday came home 10am saturday missus left for her folks and I went to bed. major blank patches throughout the night. made all the worse by me saying that my pal wasn't even out so how could he have made it home by 10pm. only to be shown pictures of me sitting with him in the bar. missus is just about speaking to me. ish. teach me to drink 11% beer on a friday afternoon.

crack pipes and shit weed, cfl growers lmao. new folks getting a good hazing as per. crack on.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The purps he has is just 1 plant lol, I sent him it months ago, he dont wanna take they big tops off fuck that, they will yield to fuck, I topped mine for 4 mains and each weighed in at about an oz dry and I had no popcorn at all on the plant, its a sativa mainly strain so wil be quite big like that, its looking gd ic3 the colas will soon fill out man mine started off slowly but by week 4 u will see them swell to fuck,


 
ok well wotever plant that last pik is with them big maines....

i would reccomend to ice that he pulls them down or super crops them so they are horizontal......the big bush beneath them will also yield very well.......

atm its miles from the intense light thanks to them huge mains....

p.s bud that grows up on a horizontal stem looks the bollox.....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Week 5 For These Roadrunner Autos
> Stretch Initiated From Last Week When 1st Pistils Showed.
> 
> Tallest is 33.5 Inches
> ...


They have really shot off mayn, good job mate. Proper example of growing, and thats a fucking auto.
IC3, Gary, pay attention.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Really, who gives a FUCK about your journal? Pic's don't mean its yielded heavy, just shows you know how to focus a lens. Schoolboy stuff, I could make a fat bitch look sexy on camera.
> Your still holding shitty clones and the more you clone em, the less vigour your gonna have unless you have the original mother that was cracked from a seed.
> I got pics on grasscity and video's, yes, videos on youtube from yearsback in my ameatur days when I was not too good but I'd bet was still better results than you and IC3 crap.
> If he smokes that shit, he'll go from IC3 to ICU.


When my pics were taken with me holding a measuring tape against the buds its pretty much assured thats the size, u knob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> They have really shot off mayn, good job mate. Proper example of growing, and thats a fucking auto.
> IC3, Gary, pay attention.


Hahahahaha ok enough said u know nothing


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i royally screwed the pooch this weekend. went out friday came home 10am saturday missus left for her folks and I went to bed. major blank patches throughout the night. made all the worse by me saying that my pal wasn't even out so how could he have made it home by 10pm. only to be shown pictures of me sitting with him in the bar. missus is just about speaking to me. ish. teach me to drink 11% beer on a friday afternoon.
> 
> crack pipes and shit weed, cfl growers lmao. new folks getting a good hazing as per. crack on.


 
ouch....wait till your mate puts u and that stripper online loool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> When my pics were taken with me holding a measuring tape against the buds its pretty much assured thats the size, u knob


And also I did have the original mother from seed thats what all the cuts came from, and I dont hold that strain anymore, I stick mainly to exo clone only now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i royally screwed the pooch this weekend. went out friday came home 10am saturday missus left for her folks and I went to bed. major blank patches throughout the night. made all the worse by me saying that my pal wasn't even out so how could he have made it home by 10pm. only to be shown pictures of me sitting with him in the bar. missus is just about speaking to me. ish. teach me to drink 11% beer on a friday afternoon.
> 
> crack pipes and shit weed, cfl growers lmao. new folks getting a good hazing as per. crack on.


Ah you cowboy! What was the beer called?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> When my pics were taken with me holding a measuring tape against the buds its pretty much assured thats the size, u knob


Lol, who gives a fuck, I could photoshop a measuring tape and make it look like something it aint. I think your a nerd so very capable of doing such.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

This dude has to be trolling.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

rimmer desperate for that cloner mate.....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And also I did have the original mother from seed thats what all the cuts came from, and I dont hold that strain anymore, I stick mainly to exo clone only now.


I like how the hierarchy has changed in here. I'm pulling your chain boy. No need to feel you personally have to prove ANYTHING to me, just loved watching you get wound up lool. Fuckin hilarious.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Fucking cock mongers at grass shitty still haven't sent off me bong! Fucking " pre shipping"nearing 7 days now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, who gives a fuck, I could photoshop a measuring tape and make it look like something it aint. I think your a nerd so very capable of doing such.


Lol u think what u want, I dont give 2 fucks, and maybe u will go to that effort to make ur plants look bigger than they are but some of us actualy have a life and family, not here to impress any cunt, just have a laugh at dicks like yourself and chat with the decent lads.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

*****************************NEAR BUST********************************************************************

Had an afternoon nap yday then awoke to hear the piece of shit in the bedsit next door on the phone to the landlord... basically saying that i "must be growing weed!" and that i "couldnt not be" ....Fuck this shit im flying to Uruguay.

a criminal for smoking weed and growing a seed.. complete BS !

Im seruosly outta here and gonna buy a dozen single fem beans to take with me from the next attitude promo. Whenever that is.

Anyway im gonna document my trip and get some pics in. Flights are looking cheap the middle of May.

I wont give the landlord another penny of my money as i now realise hes been snooping ready to swoop in my room and the greasy little prick next door has been leaving the side doot open for him..

scum us growers must deal with... !

anyway im gonna load another bowl , take a walk and take my cannatonic into the forest where she has a chance !

peace..

*********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This dude has to be trolling.


Nah, just gettin you all back for attacking me the other day when I tried to introduce myself is all. If you look around the forum, you'll actually see I give out decent advise and communicate properly, just in here I act up, not trolling though, no need to.
Come to think about it, your the same prick who thought I was someone else last time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> *****************************NEAR BUST********************************************************************
> 
> Had an afternoon nap yday then awoke to hear the piece of shit in the bedsit next door on the phone to the landlord... basically saying that i "must be growing weed!" and that i "couldnt not be" ....Fuck this shit im flying to Uruguay.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Nah, just gettin you all back for attacking me the other day when I tried to introduce myself is all. If you look around the forum, you'll actually see I give out decent advise and communicate properly, just in here I act up, not trolling though, no need to.
> Come to think about it, your the same prick who thought I was someone else last time.


Were busting balls mate, that's how this threads gone on for so long...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol u think what u want, I dont give 2 fucks, and maybe u will go to that effort to make ur plants look bigger than they are but some of us actualy have a life and family, not here to impress any cunt, just have a laugh at dicks like yourself and chat with the decent lads.


Thats cool but you've been the main source of my amusement today.
Thank you.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ok well wotever plant that last pik is with them big maines....


If your asking then just say I dont get what you mean by whatever plant that last pik is. I clearly stated they are Roadrunner Autos. Lemon you really are slowly dwindling to an extinguised flame here. Lol. Might be early still for ya I bet. 

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Come off and dont ever try comment on my grammar n way I structure my sentences, the fuck you take this for. When I direct things at individuals or for a whole I address guys appropriately. You quoted my shit well take a look its prroof enough right there. The fuck would a yank wanna b in Uk thread. Dont say crap for the sake of it to claim a voice york. Im Uk not yank n yes im black. Naturally sometimes when I right my speaking vocabulary comes out cuz from last I checked this is a forum nothing formal needs go down specially when illegal in Uk. If it was an exam of some sort or competition as 'R3lax' has taken note, im a bloody smart guy and doubt id be placed anywhere other than top of class!! Lesson learned? I hope so.
> 
> 
> **Mainey**


No dickhead, no lesson learned.

You need to learn to read things in context too and read what things say NOT what you THINK they say.

Typing on a forum is no different to communicating face to face, you should give your online interactor's the same courtesy.

Again if you're not a stereotypical ignorant Yank nigga then stop talking like one because...

1) I can't understand what your thrown together, incoherent sentences are supposed to say. 
2) Why would you want to tar yourself with the ignorant Yank nigga brush if you're not?
3) You're actually displaying how smart you really are with your illegible posts.
4) If you want to be accepted into the thread as an intelligent man then I suggest you stop typing posts like a stereotypical yank nigga, you're doing yourself and cultural preconceptions no favours by acting like this.

Now if you can type your future posts in English for the benefit of the group rather than unintelligible street slang you might just gain some credibility here, keep talking like some rat scraped off the streets of Detroit and we'll treat you like one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

...word


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> You seem like a well educated fella for a yorkshire lad, you figure it out.
> Religion lol


Religion bears no relation to human reproduction whatsoever.

So.........explanation please?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No dickhead, no lesson learned.
> 
> You need to learn to read things in context too and read what things say NOT what you THINK they say.
> 
> ...


Blood, my man jumpin on u, rahh, dez man on sum nxt hype. I swear dwn this yorkshire terrior is racist tho fam. Street slang, yank nigga. Yo, man can throw em up together in a sentence lyk the rest of em. Blood, are you dizzy tho.
Loool.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool, I may well take you up on that offer in a few weeks time mate ready for the BluePit harvest lol


Actually I've just had a look on ebay.

As the lad says, they're much cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Did somebody say religious bear?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Blood, my man jumpin on u, rahh, dez man on sum nxt hype. I swear dwn this yorkshire terrior is racist tho fam. Street slang, yank nigga. Yo, man can throw em up together in a sentence lyk the rest of em. Blood, are you dizzy tho.
> Loool.


Again, English?

Again, where is the racism?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> *****************************NEAR BUST********************************************************************
> 
> Had an afternoon nap yday then awoke to hear the piece of shit in the bedsit next door on the phone to the landlord... basically saying that i "must be growing weed!" and that i "couldnt not be" ....Fuck this shit im flying to Uruguay.
> 
> ...


All the best brotha. Should cause a fake argument and bitch slap that neighbour of yours. Fucking ratty bastards I hate the lot of em. Whats his own for snitching out like the fucks wrong with people.lets hope she gives u a just deserved in the outside too, a massive mutharfucking yield

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Religion bears no relation to human reproduction whatsoever.
> 
> So.........explanation please?


Comon Yorkshire terrier, your really disappointing me. I had you down as the intellectual type, can think outside the box.
Well guess what, I aint tellin ya. Your gonna have to stew on it till your pewny brain can amount to something.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> If your asking then just say I dont get what you mean by whatever plant that last pik is. I clearly stated they are Roadrunner Autos. Lemon you really are slowly dwindling to an extinguised flame here. Lol. Might be early still for ya I bet.
> 
> **Mainey**


i was talking to ice, wotever plant is last in the list of piks....the ones with the bigains


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, who gives a fuck, I could photoshop a measuring tape and make it look like something it aint


And we can drop the Jpeg onto a URL that tells you instantly if the file has been doctored or not (ie photoshop).


Pics or it didn't happen, simple.


----------



## snoyl (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Polish shops sell something similar over here now.
> 
> View attachment 3139579
> 
> ...


U lot r mental.Theyre not disposable pipes theyre crack pipes u crack pots lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> All the best brotha. Should cause a fake argument and bitch slap that neighbour of yours. Fucking ratty bastards I hate the lot of em. Whats his own for snitching out like the fucks wrong with people.lets hope she gives u a just deserved in the outside too, a massive mutharfucking yield
> 
> **Mainey**


a fuking bitch your right and def deserves a bitch slapping... first im gonna piss in his milk everyday for the next 2 weeks and think about what to do next...
im fucking angry !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

wow interesting today haha

right taking kid school, bbl

peace YO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Confront her! I loooooove confronting rats, then when they bullshit to ur face you pop em one!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Comon Yorkshire terrier, your really disappointing me. I had you down as the intellectual type, can think outside the box.
> Well guess what, I aint tellin ya. Your gonna have to stew on it till your pewny brain can amount to something.



Dude please, my puny (that squiggley red line usually means you've spelled the word wrong) brain amounting to something?..........I could fry your head in seconds, ask any regular member of the thread.

I know exactly what you meant but but your feeble attempt at sarcasm holds no water here.

If you want to try and insult me and it actually stand for something you'll have to try a damn site harder than that.
But I'll warn you that nobody has actually managed it yet.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

This is my official apology to zedd, gary, IC3, [email protected] and yorshire. I need to stop the violence .
Against you bitches.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude please, my puny (that squiggley red line usually means you've spelled the word wrong) brain amounting to something?..........I could fry your head in seconds, ask any regular member of the thread.
> 
> I know exactly what you meant but but your feeble attempt at sarcasm holds no water here.
> 
> ...


Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok... the bong hits not calmed me down. pissing in his milk made me feel better though.

fucking grass !


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's the bluepit going?


They are upto about a foot high n just showing first signs of flower, will be able to weed out any males in the next few days,reckon they will end up around 3ft or so, also got another 4 seeds that have just cracked that are in there and the Exo from shawny which is recovering nicely in a small pot of soil 
Also have had 2 BP seeds completely disappear from a sealed zippy bag in a baccy tin in a locked box??? so now im gonna have to start using the Sour Kush x Deep blue next


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

snoyl said:


> U lot r mental.Theyre not disposable pipes theyre crack pipes u crack pots lol



Google lily pipes then you idiot.

You'll find aquarium supply shops selling all different shapes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> This is my official apology to zedd, gary, IC3, [email protected] and yorshire. I need to stop the violence .View attachment 3139599
> Against you bitches.



Fucking keyboard warrior!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Where the skxdb freebies? My dbxl were by far my favourite on all aspects


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking keyboard warrior!


Is that it Yorkie. Highly disappointed, I apologise and this the fucking thanks I get. lool Nerds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Way to steal my thunder lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Is that it Yorkie. Highly disappointed, I apologise and this the fucking thanks I get.


Again, you struggle with the concept of sarcasm and your delivery of the punchline (jpeg meme) was weak.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Again, you struggle with the concept of sarcasm and your delivery of the punchline (jpeg meme) was weak.


Yes, yes it was lol.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No dickhead, no lesson learned.
> 
> You need to learn to read things in context too and read what things say NOT what you THINK they say.
> 
> ...


So ill break it down.
Your number 1)
My incoherent sentences did not compute in your low class mind?- Well funny you have a reply for me in that you tried to break down all I said to give a reply. 
2) You are no racist but continue to mugg all blacks within by constantly repeating the word Nigga, and saying yank to a UK guy.
3) My post is so ineligible that you had to take time to construct a response you felt was dignified using a few higher stature words such as incoherent to get a point across that really just knocked the effect you wanted down the drain.
4) My last few posts have been clearly outlined and if you find it difficult to comprehend why in the world are you finding insult in it and responding with points attempting to what lower the rep of someone you say has no credibility? Hope your not trying to bounce of my back bro.
Iv said this before to another member in here, My Bitches do the talking the formalities of posting and conversing with all is for entertainment purposes and to share with one another ideas, advice and at times criticise those doing fuckeriez and in your case talking a load of shit.

Now a little for you out of the useless rubbish thats seeming pointless to respond to but as you defo are proving yourself to be a turd understand if I was to speak to all within this forun in a manner I woukd speak to my friends of here or say Anon as im sure he will be able to comprehend, many will have no clue on what the fuck I am on. If sense is made from my face to face communication within this forum it would be little sense to many and only minor pointers would be construed. So No I wouldnt come on here and speak to all as normal because me speaking a bit normal had fucking likkle bastards dem as yourself chattin some crap bout how nigga shud b chattin english and then sayin yeh stereotypical man his for the ways I am. Well complain about that. You obviously will not learn a lesson because your miniscule mind just wants to fit into a box that is outside your comfort zone. Refrain from commenting on the english used if you cannot accept others and my terminology on what is the unusual to you. Im sure all can understand what was just said or yall fucking Idiots too. Dont tell someone to speak as they would face to face on a forum and complain they shud speak straight formal english with slangs incomprehendable to you it just defeats the point of you saying anything at all and goes to show your lowly self wants more than it can handle. 
Dumb fuck boy. Must Be the York Gene!


**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Ok... the bong hits not calmed me down. pissing in his milk made me feel better though.
> 
> fucking grass !


take a load of cuts and move em into bedsit with cheap cfl....when grass is out....call police and tell them the next door is growing, u can smell weed strongly and from the amount of boxes going in and out u assume its a huge op....

wait till u see the look on thier face


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuck me Mainey, is that ur memoirs lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

After that I have no replies for you york cuz I know its gone be loader thrash. Points iv been outlined by both parties. Weigh it up. Analyze and see you carrying on and mentioning anything to do with stereotypical or 'nigga' and ur usual goes to show how sadistic you are. 

Now whats next.
A breath of fresh air from the shit iv been viewing. 
Good its only viewing cuz some be tasting it outter their mouths.

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Way to steal my thunder lol


To be honest mate I didn't realise you quoted it.

I just threw it out as a reply, lol.

Great minds think alike though eh?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i was talking to ice, wotever plant is last in the list of piks....the ones with the bigains


Ohh right sorry cuz you said big mains

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> take a load of cuts and move em into bedsit with cheap cfl....when grass is out....call police and tell them the next door is growing, u can smell weed strongly and from the amount of boxes going in and out u assume its a huge op....
> 
> wait till u see the look on thier face


sorry but i could never make a call to the police about growing weed....

its just not "for" our cause... people shouldnt be done for it.

thatd make me as bad as him. thanks for sticking up for a fellow grower but another idea would be better.

but this guys a fucking cunt.. i heard how excited and enthused he was to be fucking someone else over. bear in mind i barely know him.. hes just your average run of the mill useless v. average cunt .

i hope he enjoys his morning tea. its gonna take real will power not to fucking smack the bitch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

must be monday every fuckers got sand in their crack's today.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck me Mainey, is that ur memoirs lol


All that had n would obviously be said to boy york. Sometimes u have to let it all in 1 go than little bits that make up the whole saves me time caring on fuckboys ya see

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be monday every fuckers got sand in their crack's today.


Im loving it! Nothing like a spliff n watching ppl argue.

I'm just happy I was up early, gonna be a long thread to catch up on for anyone that slept in lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> So ill break it down.
> Your number 1)
> My incoherent sentences did not compute in your low class mind?- Well funny you have a reply for me in that you tried to break down all I said to give a reply.
> 2) You are no racist but continue to mugg all blacks within by constantly repeating the word Nigga, and saying yank to a UK guy.
> ...


Preach. BTW, I understand perfectly, I put myself in a position to understand all forms of slang so I'm never in the background wondering "what the fuck did he just say" unlike these pricks who think they know it all, but only know as much as is within their comfort zones.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im loving it! Nothing like a spliff n watching ppl argue.
> 
> I'm just happy I was up early, gonna be a long thread to catch up on for anyone that slept in lol


thats cheered me up .. ha ha . !


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> sorry but i could never make a call to the police about growing weed....
> 
> its just not "for" our cause... people shouldnt be done for it.
> 
> ...


The cunt deserves it, I've been in a similar situation, didnt hear them grass but knew it was them, done time as well but shit happens mate. Just be on top of it and get EVERYTHING out.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they are crack pipes.


Everything thats been going on in here this morning and thats all youve had to say so far, ur losing ur touch old man, I remember the days u would have been all over these new cunts with ur usual warm welcome lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> The cunt deserves it, I've been in a similar situation, didnt hear them grass but knew it was them, done time as well but shit happens mate. Just be on top of it and get EVERYTHING out.


cheers man. i cleared everything already . 

im outta here . ive lined up an online interview for tomorrow in Uruguay !
and cheap flights middle of May, fuck it .
I wanna live with my plants and live the lifestyle without being endanger of arrest and persecution.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> cheers man. i cleared everything already .
> 
> im outta here . ive lined up an online interview for tomorrow in Uruguay !
> and cheap flights middle of May, fuck it .
> I wanna live with my plants and live the lifestyle without being endanger of arrest and persecution.


Uraguay is a tad extreme don't u think?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

@holy.....a cunts a cunt mate they all get fucked one way or another.......i wouldn't do as i suggested........id personally walk the old bill in loooool


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> cheers man. i cleared everything already .
> 
> im outta here . ive lined up an online interview for tomorrow in Uruguay !
> and cheap flights middle of May, fuck it .
> I wanna live with my plants and live the lifestyle without being endanger of arrest and persecution.


Now thats diginified and shows a true love for growing, smoking and the girls that produces the flowers we all demand and care for so much. Keep us posted on whats going on and don't becone a stranger.

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Uraguay is a tad extreme don't u think?


why extreme ? cute latin girls and you can grow your own. 
im kidding you mean moving... not so i think its "the dream"..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh so many better places, for one ur gonna have to learn a new language n all that razz,why not Holland or something like that...


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Where the skxdb freebies? My dbxl were by far my favourite on all aspects


yeah it was afreebie pack, gonna use them up i think hen move onto some B.O.G. seeds stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Sssssssssshit
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/ukraine-crisis-mayor-of-eastern-ukraine-city-of-kharkov-gennady-kernes-is-shot-by-unidentified-gunmen-9296114.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> So ill break it down.
> Your number 1)
> My incoherent sentences did not compute in your low class mind?- Well funny you have a reply for me in that you tried to break down all I said to give a reply.
> 2) You are no racist but continue to mugg all blacks within by constantly repeating the word Nigga, and saying yank to a UK guy.
> ...


1) Why the fuck should I have to break down what you said in order to understand it?
You should give your interactor's more consideration if you want the same consideration returned.

2) No I'm not racist and no I didn't mug ALL blacks. Just those "STEREOTYPICAL IGNORANT YANK NIGGAS" which is a cultural pigeon hole for a certain type of black man (sterotypical, ignorant yank ones).
(FYI the word 'nigga' has not been used within a racist connotation anywhere in my posts as I have explained.)

3) Which other lower stature word do you suggest I use as a synonym for incoherent? Illegible? Unreadable? Makes no sense?

4) You're insulting my intelligence and the collective intelligence of the thread users by posting in bullshit slang text speak.
Your insulting yourself by posting in manner more befitting a "stereotypical yank nigga" if (as you claim) you are not.

The rest of your post is nothing but presupposition
Basically you're saying to the thread members that you post like an illiterate pleb because you don't think they will understand if you speak properly.

I'm saying you can shove that attitude up your arse.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Now thats diginified and shows a true love for growing, smoking and the girls that produces the flowers we all demand and care for so much. Keep us posted on whats going on and don't becone a stranger.
> 
> **Mainey**


Thankyou vey much. I certainly and very much a dedi


[email protected] said:


> Oh so many better places, for one ur gonna have to learn a new language n all that razz,why not Holland or something like that...


Holland you still have to learn anther language.. ! lol Dutch !

Uruguay is supposed to be a beautiful place.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

i think u blacks is missing the point

thers 2 typesof nigger and nigga

nigga is not rasist more lke sappnin nigga!

now nigger, thats straight up cotton picking johhny rebel shit

hope that explains.


not like i care but it seems u lot can call each othe rnigga but soon as we do its shit? man, bet u dont let ya kids play with whites neither? meh, suppose its understadable. sickle cells a biyatch, 

look hatting illogical, irrevalent bullshit, meh! guess its just us dumb yorkies.

now dont make me go all gangstar on u nigga!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Thankyou vey much. I certainly and very much a dedi
> 
> 
> Holland you still have to learn anther language.. ! lol Dutch !
> ...


Nah, Dutch are like the Flemish..they speak near perfect English...I'm sure Uruguay is stunning but it's also corrupt lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

talking about heath Robinson on the gadget show lool


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Everything thats been going on in here this morning and thats all youve had to say so far, ur losing ur touch old man, I remember the days u would have been all over these new cunts with ur usual warm welcome lol


Lool, Gary poked his head back out thinking it was safe, he saw the might of rambo and thought "yes, more man power" and couldn't believe the lack of support he had to break cover.
Do you listen to lethal B? In his words
LEAVE IIT YHHH.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Why the fuck should I have to break down what you said in order to understand it?
> You should give your interactor's more consideration if you want the same consideration returned.
> 
> 2) No I'm not racist and no I didn't mug ALL blacks. Just those "STEREOTYPICAL IGNORANT YANK NIGGAS" which is a cultural pigeon hole for a certain type of black man (sterotypical, ignorant yank ones).
> ...


AHH shut up.


----------



## jinkyj (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright uk I've got a wee question needing answered I've got thrips I spotted them in my spill tray. Wee tiny white fucks what's best way tae get rid of them as there starting to effect my leaves on my mother plant. Cheers for answers in advance lads.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think u blacks is missing the point
> 
> thers 2 typesof nigger and nigga
> 
> ...


i love the addition of more BS to stir in the pot... ha ha ha ... nigga and nigger lol so funny.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Alright uk I've got a wee question needing answered I've got thrips I spotted them in my spill tray. Wee tiny white fucks what's best way tae get rid of them as there starting to effect my leaves on my mother plant. Cheers for answers in advance lads.


Neem oil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> AHH shut up.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think u blacks is missing the point
> 
> thers 2 typesof nigger and nigga
> 
> ...


Are you actually stupid. If we were face to face right now, I'd put you permanently in an ICU.
Shut the fuck up you racist bastards. You don't hear blacks throwing out the word honkey for no reason, with or without the y.
Your a very speculative guy. Don't talk unless your gonna say something reasonable.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i love the addition of more BS to stir in the pot... ha ha ha ... nigga and nigger lol so funny.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> talking about heath Robinson on the gadget show lool



The real Heath Robinson though?

Not that cannabis grower who uses Heath's name in his avi as a befitting tribute to the real Heaths ingenuity.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Are you actually stupid. If we were face to face right now, I'd put you permanently in an ICU.
> Shut the fuck up you racist bastards. You don't hear blacks throwing out the word honkey for no reason, with or without the y.
> Your a very speculative guy. Don't talk unless your gonna say something reasonable.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be monday every fuckers got sand in their crack's today.


I got a pineapple in mine, cunting piles !


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Lol, I see what you waste your time doing instead of learning how to grow


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Thats better, put videos instead.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

and one more decitaed to those special tanned guys who suffer with sickle cell on a regular basis, not to mention big yellow fingernails and huge ass lips
now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Are you actually stupid. If we were face to face right now, I'd put you permanently in an ICU.


ROTFPMSL!

You silly bastard, IC3 is about 6ft 3ins and weighs 20 stone!

You'd best have a ground game or at least bring a tool!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and one more decitaed to those special tanned guys who suffer with sickle cell on a regular basis, not to mention big yellow fingernails and huge ass lips
> now.


Told ya someone was deffo a racist.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and one more decitaed to those special tanned guys who suffer with sickle cell on a regular basis, not to mention big yellow fingernails and huge ass lips
> now.


Wtf man lol you've mastered offending ppl haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

6ft6 actually and 19.3

in the spirit of correct information.



[email protected] said:


> Wtf man lol you've mastered offending ppl haha


LOL na im just a cunt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Told ya someone was deffo a racist.



DID I EVER SAY OTHERWISE?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> You silly bastard, IC3 is about 6ft 3ins and weighs 20 stone!
> 
> You'd best have a ground game or at least bring a tool!


Pfft, I'd give him first slap if he likes lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> You silly bastard, IC3 is about 6ft 3ins and weighs 20 stone!
> 
> You'd best have a ground game or at least bring a tool!


Makes it even more enticing for a meet. What you say IC3, we could set up a day and have a rumble in the jungle.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFPMSL!
> 
> You silly bastard, IC3 is about 6ft 3ins and weighs 20 stone!
> 
> You'd best have a ground game or at least bring a tool!


6ft 3 and 20 stones loool no wonder he catches on late. Always rolling about.

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> AHH shut up.


Lol, come make me bitch.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> DID I EVER SAY OTHERWISE?


Thats good to know, 6'6 ay, i'll knock you down a few sizes racist garbage prick. Your parents must have been really useless at their job.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Can you turn your head 150° without moving your shoulders IC3.

**Mainey**


----------



## jinkyj (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Neem oil


Cheers gbhoy good man ye saved me looking up hunners of shit lol.


Garybhoy11 said:


> Neem oil


Cheers gaz you've saved me looking up hunners of shite on the auld interweb lol. C'mon the hoops.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wtf man lol you've mastered offending ppl haha





cflGROWERanon said:


> Makes it even more enticing for a meet. What you say IC3, we could set up a day and have a rumble in the jungle.


the only way we would come close to meeting would be
1' i strap ya momma to a cross in ya garden and set it o fire
2. me n that lads turn up in white linnen and chck u in the boot.
3. well not much point, ur jjust one of those cunts that talk shit.
internet ARDMAN



BigMaineyXL said:


> Can you turn your head 150° without moving your shoulders IC3.
> 
> **Mainey**


na mate pulled a nerve in me kneck have to turn whole body killing me blad


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Why the fuck should I have to break down what you said in order to understand it?
> You should give your interactor's more consideration if you want the same consideration returned.
> 
> 2) No I'm not racist and no I didn't mug ALL blacks. Just those "STEREOTYPICAL IGNORANT YANK NIGGAS" which is a cultural pigeon hole for a certain type of black man (sterotypical, ignorant yank ones).
> ...


Yardi yarda more crap bitch splutter
Absolute useless

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the only way we would come close to meeting would be
> 1' i strap ya momma to a cross in ya garden and set it o fire
> 2. me n that lads turn up in white linnen and chck u in the boot.
> 3. well not much point, ur jjust one of those cunts that talk shit.
> ...


i'll give you my address. Please bring as many of you racist in a white van.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Thats good to know, 6'6 ay, i'll knock you down a few sizes racist garbage prick. Your parents must have been really useless at their job.


i have no parents, came outa a testube blad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Cheers gbhoy good man ye saved me looking up hunners of shit lol.
> 
> Cheers gaz you've saved me looking up hunners of shite on the auld interweb lol. C'mon the hoops.


Always happy to help a fellow bhoy, HH


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i have no parents, came outa a testube blad


I guessed, any bitch that gave birth to something like you would
1. Be cursed for life
2. Chucked you at birth

And goddammit, the male involved in that breeding program must have thought this whore would definately have me and 19 of my racist work colleagues in her belly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

i think a "ethnically challenged immigrant cunt uk thread" need to me made for all the good ole homeboys


damn u like the word "racist"

i bet u start fights in town, get a kicking, then ring police and cry u was just racially attacked.

oh and dont think we aint awware u have reported loads of these posts u lil snitch


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> 6ft 3 and 20 stones loool no wonder he catches on late. Always rolling about.
> 
> **Mainey**


Logical much!

How is 20 stone on a 6.6 man fat?

Lee Priest is 5.4 and weighs 20stone on the of season and has 22inch biceps, he's classed as the most muscular man alive. 

You have no idea about proportional body mass and the fact that muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think a "ethnically challenged immigrant cunt uk thread" need to me made for all the good ole homeboys


Are you at home? And your a boy (a tall one)? So what the fuck are you.
Education is what you need. I can tell you find it hard to grasp concepts just looking at your grow. 
IC3 racist white males - Gary, York and young padwan.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Logical much!
> 
> How is 20 stone on a 6.6 man fat?
> 
> ...



"flex" flex" 

arrghhhh thats better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> i'll give you my address. Please bring as many of you racist in a white van.


There isn't a white van in existence big enough to house Seacroft I'm afraid..

Lucky for you.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think a "ethnically challenged immigrant cunt uk thread" need to me made for all the good ole homeboys
> 
> 
> damn u like the word "racist"
> ...


 
ice aint racist hes got a colour t.v.....looool


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think u blacks is missing the point
> 
> thers 2 typesof nigger and nigga
> 
> ...


Special type of cunt you are. That black dick that clapped your mothers face as you watched making you the ass you are today right??

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There isn't a white van in existence big enough to house Seacroft I'm afraid..
> 
> Lucky for you.


Then get more than one. Once again, an illogical response.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice aint racist hes got a colour t.v.....looool


haha u remebered LMAO i forgot that line


oh dear the ole homeboys at it again,,, r r r r r r r r,shit u say that nrly as much as u lot pass hiv around.

who gives a fuk,

and mainy u was NRLY ever so close to being accepted,( yeees despite being a jiggaboo)

now alas ya fucked it, fuk of with ya homie lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> IC3 racist white males - Gary, York and young padwan.


Before you go around calling people racist you should at least make sure you understand the definition of the word.

You don't.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> i'll give you my address. Please bring as many of you racist in a white van.


 
i wouldn't say that mate, its comments like that that lead to 200years hard labour on the cotton fields.....well that and the lips loool.....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Before you go around calling people racist you should at least make sure you understand the definition of the word.
> 
> You don't.


Im pretty sure you and IC3 don't understanding the meaning or are deliberately deflecting the meaning and coming up with your own definition.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Are you at home? And your a boy (a tall one)? So what the fuck are you.
> Education is what you need. I can tell you find it hard to grasp concepts just looking at your grow.
> IC3 racist white males - Gary, York and young padwan.


Keep me out of ur shit, I aint no racist u cunt, never once did I metion colour, got many a black and asian friends, so keep ur opinions to urself as thats all it is opinion as again wheres the proof im a rasict? Fuck got family married to a big guy from Ghana so would consider myself pretty open minded to all cultures, its not ur skin colour that bothers me its ur knobish attempts at trying to be big online


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Logical much!
> 
> How is 20 stone on a 6.6 man fat?
> 
> ...


This idiot wants to chime in again. He was claimed 6.3 n 20st n I replied to that. Unkeep wasting ur time tryin to argue with pointless crap jus leave it to the big boys now york man ur too stupid n always say suttin along the lines of reading the text better before answering. 

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

ahahaha this is sum funny shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Then get more than one. Once again, an illogical response.


It was a perfectly logical response, you said.............



cflGROWERanon said:


> Please bring as many of you racist in a white van.


"a" is singular, you never asked for more than one van to be used.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i wouldn't say that mate, its comments like that that lead to 200years hard labour on the cotton fields.....well that and the lips loool.....


Wow, so your all basically racist. Its good things like this bring you out of the closet. Helps you band together and know who the racist people are.
It must hurt to know that absolutely nothing you grow originated in a white man's land. Your growing nigger herb because the white know niggers are superior at everything that is why the whites are scared.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was a perfectly logical response, you said.............
> 
> 
> 
> "a" is singular, you never asked for more than one van to be used.


lol, idiot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Im pretty sure you and IC3 don't understanding the meaning or are deliberately deflecting the meaning and coming up with your own definition.


I do understand the meaning.

Exactly why I haven't used the word "Nigga" in a racist connotation, only a cultural one.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Keep me out of ur shit, I aint no racist u cunt, never once did I metion colour, got many a black and asian friends, so keep ur opinions to urself as thats all it is opinion as again wheres the proof im a rasict? Fuck got family married to a big guy from Ghana so would consider myself pretty open minded to all cultures, its not ur skin colour that bothers me its ur knobish attempts at trying to be big online


On this topic, I apologise, but you need to watch the company you keep then. Obviously your good pal IC3 who you send clones and all sort a big time racist. How you think your coloured fam will feel knowing this?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> lol, idiot


No, you're the idiot for not understanding English and it's many tenses.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Before you go around calling people racist you should at least make sure you understand the definition of the word.
> 
> You don't.


You call me a nigga on here I take it ill argue but ill take it. Now u call me a nigga on road n see if theres time for u to say I dont mean it in a racist way. Fuckin wank dont try differentiate the word nigger to one that knows it best. A nigga, nigger is same meaning a black slave no matter how u wanna put it. Now if you wann to argue a point thatbits not racist thenntou better use the terminology thats a little more acceptable for a black man which is negro
Negro- The colour black or Niger which is black in Latin or simply to be black. 
Seems theres been a lot of educating you york and ic3 gary u been trying to get in but just stick ur head back up your arse where it belongs. The darkness and crap in there is best suited for you not the lot of us hearing what you bring out of it.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

im bored
lets read some jokes


What's the difference between dog shit and niggers?
When dog shit gets old it turns White and quits stinking.

Why do niggers cry during sex?
The Mace.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Fucking hell what a bunch of bitchy bastards lmao had a right laugh reading thru all that jeeez man must be rag week in here lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Wow, so your all basically racist. Its good things like this bring you out of the closet. Helps you band together and know who the racist people are.
> It must hurt to know that absolutely nothing you grow originated in a white man's land. Your growing nigger herb because the white know niggers are superior at everything that is why the whites are scared.


looooooool this is comming from a darki who only knows the culture we gave him.....

do u think jamica was a blk country loooool......no.....it was us uk whiteys who moved u dumb ass blk cunts around the world through slave trade infecting the countries u were keept pets in cause some felt sorry for ya.....never forget the culture u lot think u have we gave u....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, you're the idiot for not understanding English and it's many tenses.


Before you go on, I never got anything less than an A in English and English lit. Get it right.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> looooooool this is comming from a darki who only knows the culture we gave him.....
> 
> do u think jamica was a blk country loooool......no.....it was us uk whiteys who moved u dumb ass blk cunts around the world through slave trade infecting the countries u were keept pets in cause some felt sorry for ya.....never forget the culture u lot think u have we gave u....


like.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> On this topic, I apologise, but you need to watch the company you keep then. Obviously your good pal IC3 who you send clones and all sort a big time racist. How you think your coloured fam will feel knowing this?


I take it in the joking manner it was ment, as im sure most would,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fucking hell what a bunch of bitchy bastards lmao had a right laugh reading thru all that jeeez man must be rag week in here lmao


i know mate they cant take sum banter, seems they failed the hazin


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> looooooool this is comming from a darki who only knows the culture we gave him.....
> 
> do u think jamica was a blk country loooool......no.....it was us uk whiteys who moved u dumb ass blk cunts around the world through slave trade infecting the countries u were keept pets in cause some felt sorry for ya.....never forget the culture u lot think u have we gave u....


Correction, I'm not jamaican. And even at that, white skin can't handle the intense heat there, therefore, it was never really your forefathers to own.
All this white supremacy bullshit.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha u remebered LMAO i forgot that line
> 
> 
> oh dear the ole homeboys at it again,,, r r r r r r r r,shit u say that nrly as much as u lot pass hiv around.
> ...


Accepted in a thread?? 
I can freely post in anytime, I can do same as you can at all times and you talk about acceptance. Stuff your acceptance mate I never asked for it I show respect where its deserved if I get it back good if not well who cares. Like I want accpetamce from some racist mugg. Gett fucking real. Ill see ur derogatory comments and want ur lowly acceptance.??Keep on my nuts only acceptance passing between me n u mate 

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I take it in the joking manner it was ment, as im sure most would,


Does this seem like joking manner to you. Go get that you Ghanain relative and ask him if this is humorous.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> You call me a nigga on here I take it ill argue but ill take it. Now u call me a nigga on road n see if theres time for u to say I dont mean it in a racist way. Fuckin wank dont try differentiate the word nigger to one that knows it best. A nigga, nigger is same meaning a black slave no matter how u wanna put it. Now if you wann to argue a point thatbits not racist thenntou better use the terminology thats a little more acceptable for a black man which is negro
> Negro- The colour black or Niger which is black in Latin or simply to be black.
> Seems theres been a lot of educating you york and ic3 gary u been trying to get in but just stick ur head back up your arse where it belongs. The darkness and crap in there is best suited for you not the lot of us hearing what you bring out of it.
> 
> **Mainey**


 
if i called u a nigger to your face u would bend down and kiss my shoe, and beg me not to whip again......

this is ur heritage. This is how your forefathers lived.

you are not as mentally or psysically fit as us.....fact....if it wernt for us your still be living 50miles from the watering hole loool....respect your enslavers looool


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lem, your a lemon, a sheep, your nothing. You have learned nothing in your life and for that, you'll be a nothing the rest of your life.
IC3, you sound polish, I've met some sweet polish guy's that till this day we can meet up, have a joint and a laugh, but then there are some still stuck in there old ways.
Boy, when will you smarten up and realize the power blacks have, and even though it has taken them a long time to figure this out, even know that the knowledge is there, notice how they don't use it against white.
Shows how blacks think and co-ordinate.
You racist trash will never move on because your still lost.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> if i called u a nigger to your face u would bend down and kiss my shoe, and beg me not to whip again......
> 
> this is ur heritage. This is how your forefathers lived.
> 
> you are not as mentally or psysically fit as us.....fact....if it wernt for us your still be living 50miles from the watering hole loool....respect your enslavers looool


haha, have you watched olympics recently, what the fuck do white people win, physically, blacks are soooo superior


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Accepted in a thread??
> I can freely post in anytime, I can do same as you can at all times and you talk about acceptance. Stuff your acceptance mate I never asked for it I show respect where its deserved if I get it back good if not well who cares. Like I want accpetamce from some racist mugg. Gett fucking real. Ill see ur derogatory comments and want ur lowly acceptance.??Keep on my nuts only acceptance passing between me n u mate
> 
> **Mainey**


 no, lol, u think wen u fuk ur shit anyones gunna advice? no, o post in the other uk thread for that,
u was orite till ya homie started then u saw awww got sum backup,

lol prolly all bullshit and ur both white as ghosts,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

And fuck it I'll be a minority maineys right man niggers a nasty word and is racist as fuck my best mate is a darky and I've seen folk be a right cunt to him just cuz he's black when actually hes the nicest man I know...I'm not down withall the nigger talk tho its not how I roll....unless your a paki lmfao


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no, lol, u think wen u fuk ur shit anyones gunna advice? no, o post in the other uk thread for that,
> u was orite till ya homie started then u saw awww got sum backup,
> 
> lol prolly all bullshit and ur both white as ghosts,


Don't matter that you thought he was olrite, your still a racist and would have thought like a racist just didnt want to put it on blast till you were sure you had other racist on your field.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no, lol, u think wen u fuk ur shit anyones gunna advice? no, o post in the other uk thread for that,
> u was orite till ya homie started then u saw awww got sum backup,
> 
> lol prolly all bullshit and ur both white as ghosts,


In a forum full of threads for all sorts you go on like uk thread is only place??
Lets put that to the test 1 day. Ill even give u qdvice cuz im not a fag like u. N its got nothin to do with acceptance I jus hate to see a girl in pain when she can b saved. 

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

I wouldn't say it with malicious intent but I'd be lying if Id said I'd never used it....it brings me back to this whole political correctness carry on that's making shit of countrie!there letting in far 2 many foreign nationals! Shit needs to be approached like Australia n only allow ppl in that can contribute in some way or another


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> You call me a nigga on here I take it ill argue but ill take it. Now u call me a nigga on road n see if theres time for u to say I dont mean it in a racist way. Fuckin wank dont try differentiate the word nigger to one that knows it best. A nigga, nigger is same meaning a black slave no matter how u wanna put it. Now if you wann to argue a point thatbits not racist thenntou better use the terminology thats a little more acceptable for a black man which is negro
> Negro- The colour black or Niger which is black in Latin or simply to be black.
> Seems theres been a lot of educating you york and ic3 gary u been trying to get in but just stick ur head back up your arse where it belongs. The darkness and crap in there is best suited for you not the lot of us hearing what you bring out of it.
> 
> **Mainey**


Mainey let me illustrate your fallacy one last time.

I have never called you a nigga or nigger (if you think otherwise then please quote the post but you can't because it doesn't exist)..

I said if you are not a "stereotypical, ignornat Yank nigga" then stop talking like one.
This is a cultural observation and it has nothing to do with the fact you have black skin, if it was the case then I wouldn't have preceded the word "nigga" with "stereotypical, ignorant Yank" now would I?

If I intended to be racist I would have just said "Mainey stop talking like a nigga" and you would have every right to be offended because that is a racist connotation, however I never said that.

Negro is more acceptable for a black man? When we're talking exclusively in respect to skin colour I agree, but we're not, we're talking about cultural differences so the word "Negro" has no place within this context.

Another example is I use the word 'Paki' very liberally living in Bradford.
When I use the word "Paki" it is not as a derogatory slang term for all humans of Southeast Asian origin.
It is used to describe those ignorant bastards that make no attempt to integrate into society, don't speak any English despite being born here and contaminate the streets with poor hygiene standards among many other things.

These are cultural differences Mainey, they bear no relation to skin colour whatsoever.

If you ever come to Bradford and hear a person of Pakistani decent refer to another as a "dirty paki" you may start to understand this phenomena.
I didn't understand it at first either but after some time you start to learn.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> if i called u a nigger to your face u would bend down and kiss my shoe, and beg me not to whip again......
> 
> this is ur heritage. This is how your forefathers lived.
> 
> you are not as mentally or psysically fit as us.....fact....if it wernt for us your still be living 50miles from the watering hole loool....respect your enslavers looool


Call me a nigger to my face and ur whole body will shrivel like a crusty old lemon. Physically what?? Get back to rowing your boats mate

**Mainey**


----------



## jinkyj (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im bored
> lets read some jokes
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuck that, I won't advise a racist on shit. Plus i'm sooo sure nobody needs your help IC3, like I stated before, your a shit grower. Look at the nonsense your growing before offering advise.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I have to agree wit u shawny, but at same time how can the black ppl expect us to accept it as derogatory if they use it themselves in everyday speech, I personally wouldnt but can understand ppl that do but not in a racist manner, but I dont agree wit the paki thing, nothing wrong with the name its just the general misconception they are all the same that gets me, my best m8 is paki, born and bred in scotland but family from pakistan and hes the soundest guy I know been mates for 13 years,
> But to cfl yeah even my black or asian friends/family would take it as a joke, fuck they wind me up about being white as much as I do them about being whatever.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I have to agree wit u shawny, but at same time how can the black ppl expect us to accept it as derogatory if they use it themselves in everyday speech, I personally wouldnt but can understand ppl that do but not in a racist manner, but I dont agree wit the paki thing, my best m8 is paki, born and bred in scotland but family from pakistan and hes the soundest guy I know been mates for 13 years,
> But to cfl yeah even my black or asian friends/family would take it as a joke, fuck they wind me up about being white as much as I do them about being whatever.


I hear ya, if your joking. Obviously IC3 and lemon are no longer joking.

Lem is saying kiss feet like forefathers do. If thats a joke to you and the blacks you know, your all seriously mentally challenged.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

You cant claim stupid self proclaimed facts lemon its just not wise. Inadviseable even.
Weird how the few of you go on and make racist connotations and say you are not racist and during all this seems the blacks are still more better mannered and respect the rest of you in here by not insulting your race. Gary, Lemon, IC3 and york ill be sick n have u swallow what I offer is the dominance ill put over you in person so just behave. 
**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Love this thread lol


----------



## jinkyj (Apr 28, 2014)

Pmsl this thread is a fuckin riot lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> You cant claim stupid self proclaimed facts lemon its just not wise. Inadviseable even.
> Weird how the few of you go on and make racist connotations and say you are not racist and during all this seems the blacks are still more better mannered and respect the rest of you in here by not insulting your race. Gary, Lemon, IC3 and york ill be sick n have u swallow what I offer is the dominance ill put over you in person so just behave.
> **Mainey**


Fuck u cunt, try reading my posts b4 including me in ur ramblings


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

come on guys ! time for a spliff...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Lem is joking he's just socially inept or has aspergers...not made up my mind yet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Fuck that, I won't advise a racist on shit. Plus i'm sooo sure nobody needs your help IC3, like I stated before, your a shit grower. Look at the nonsense your growing before offering advise.



Ad Hominem logical fallacy.

Attacking the person rather than his position in debate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Pmsl this thread is a fuckin riot lol.


Stick around mate it gets better lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> come on guys ! time for a spliff...


Ive had 2 during this, I seriously can't believe how racist these two guys are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Gary, Lemon, IC3 and york ill be sick n have u swallow what I offer is the dominance ill put over you in person so just behave.


Pointless threats of violence over the internet?

Just take my word for it, you'd never get close enough without getting opened up in the process.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

2 soon?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Fuckin wank dont try differentiate the word nigger to one that knows it best. A nigga, nigger is same meaning a black slave no matter how u wanna put it.
> **Mainey**


wait so u can calll yourself nigger but we cant? well thats just scandalouse.


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 28, 2014)

Afternoon geezers, well that was a hoot reading through all that.. Haha dayumn Ic3 you a racist son! Ahahahaha


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck u cunt, try reading my posts b4 including me in ur ramblings


From reading ur posts youve been on borderline which is y I mentioned your ass in it. I'll take it back as you havent been direct too tough but still been an ass nonetheless accpeting plentty of what them cunts have said. Other than that I don't have much on you so yeh cool.

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Well fuck me, all this banter and I've forgotten wake-n-bake till 2:00pm!

I'm slacking.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Afternoon geezers, well that was a hoot reading through all that.. Haha dayumn Ic3 you a racist son! Ahahahaha



my nigger my jigger

how ya doin blad?


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree with mainey and CFLgrower. your nothing but a big meanie Ic3 Stop it!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait so u can calll yourself nigger but we cant? well thats just scandalouse.


Same way as asians can call each other paki, but I wouldn't, Same way some whites call each other honkey but I wouldn't. 
Its not your place to your that word no matter how careless a black wants to use it within their group.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeh me and my mate have reet digs at each other but we know its only friendly banter and a good laugh at the same time lol..l'd be lying if I said I've never done it myself like but banter on the thread can easily be taken the wrong way man its hard to work out whether folk are jokin or not sometimes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait so u can calll yourself nigger but we cant? well thats just scandalouse.


Don't mate, you'll fry his irrational head with the concept of double standards!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait so u can calll yourself nigger but we cant? well thats just scandalouse.


I try not use it much in here so pricks like u feel its right. 
But please do feel free to call every black man you see from now on a nigger.
Ill do the same and im.pretty sure the response would be substantial evidence and will answer ehat yoy seek. Thinking its fine cuz fee blacks say each to each other must mean it is for you loooooool. 
IC3 leave yorkshire n come london for a day take up the challenge lets see where u end up.
As Cfl said
IC3 sure youd be in ICU (if fortunate)

**Mainey**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> From reading ur posts youve been on borderline which is y I mentioned your ass in it. I'll take it back as you havent been direct too tough but still been an ass nonetheless accpeting plentty of what them cunts have said. Other than that I don't have much on you so yeh cool.
> 
> **Mainey**


So because I dont respond to defend u or cfl im accepting what everyone else is saying, no I think u will find its called keeping my opinions to myself as its not my place to comment on other ppls beliefs, I have however stated my personal view on the subject and stated I have no problem with ppl of any colour or race, I have problems with ppl that are ignorant arrogant cunts that also include fellow white ppl as well as I dont discriminate on who I hate on, or talk to for that matter,


----------



## jinkyj (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Same way as asians can call each other paki, but I wouldn't, Same way some whites call each other honkey but I wouldn't.
> Its not your place to your that word no matter how careless a black wants to use it within their group.


I have never heard a white guy call another white guy a honkey in my entire life that's just lies big chap and ye know it.lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> haha, have you watched olympics recently, what the fuck do white people win, physically, blacks are soooo superior


i have seen the olyompics i live herel.....i saw blks only in the running
...not surprising given heritage lol


not many blk swimmers


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright cool. Yo honkey, you gonna tell me how you managed to fuck your plant so much, any reasonable honkey would have figured to LST or supercrop that bitch. 
Im cool with all honkeys and niggers in here. Where my paki bruddas at, break out the shisha and some donkeys for me and my honkeys to ride.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I try not use it much in here so pricks like u feel its right.
> But please do feel free to call every black man you see from now on a nigger.
> Ill do the same and im.pretty sure the response would be substantial evidence and will answer ehat yoy seek. Thinking its fine cuz fee blacks say each to each other must mean it is for you loooooool.
> IC3 leave yorkshire n come london for a day take up the challenge lets see where u end up.
> ...



firstly i lived in london, yano west kensington (brook green) earls court. surry quays


yano places u lot aint welcome or would ever be able to afford? so FUKKUUU

also, i got loads of darkie pals, like bizzle said, we have a crack, hes my lil immgrant slave, yagetme>? 

i dindt start this argument u did, fuckknows how i got dragged into it, but fact is your wrong, typical as every other colouur u use the old rasism card to prop u up.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Same way as asians can call each other paki, but I wouldn't, Same way some whites call each other honkey but I wouldn't.
> Its not your place to your that word no matter how careless a black wants to use it within their group.


Personally I hate when black or whites call asains paki. To each their own not for the outsider to say.


**Mainey**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> I have never heard a white guy call another white guy a honkey in my entire life that's just lies big chap and ye know it.lol


Have to agree wit u jinky we aint in the US no honkeys here


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So because I dont respond to defend u or cfl im accepting what everyone else is saying, no I think u will find its called keeping my opinions to myself as its not my place to comment on other ppls beliefs, I have however stated my personal view on the subject and stated I have no problem with ppl of any colour or race, I have problems with ppl that are ignorant arrogant cunts that also include fellow white ppl as well as I dont discriminate on who I hate on, or talk to for that matter,


Well put. Not acceoting the 1st part cuz thats not what I was saying or after but still, point well made Gary.

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 2 soon?


im 200 % nigga ! i love this song so funny after all this complete BS...


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I try not use it much in here so pricks like u feel its right.
> But please do feel free to call every black man you see from now on a nigger.
> Ill do the same and im.pretty sure the response would be substantial evidence and will answer ehat yoy seek. Thinking its fine cuz fee blacks say each to each other must mean it is for you loooooool.
> IC3 leave yorkshire n come london for a day take up the challenge lets see where u end up.
> ...


 
im in east London and i got ma nigga stompers on.....werevu at....


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> im in east London and i got ma nigga stompers on.....werevu at....


Im in south london, croydon sides. I swear I will come and meet you now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I try not use it much in here so pricks like u feel its right.
> But please do feel free to call every black man you see from now on a nigger.
> Ill do the same and im.pretty sure the response would be substantial evidence and will answer ehat yoy seek. Thinking its fine cuz fee blacks say each to each other must mean it is for you loooooool.
> IC3 leave yorkshire n come london for a day take up the challenge lets see where u end up.
> ...


Oh so now he's the big man because he lives in London?
(So you do understand cultural stereotypes Mainey.)

Fuck ya shandy drinking fairys, the further north you travel the more militant it gets.

How about you take yourself up to Glasgow with that attitude Mainey and see how long YOU last!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i have seen the olyompics i live herel.....i saw blks only in the running
> ...not surprising given heritage lol



Altitude and technique Lemon, not heritage.



That could actually be construed as some kind of reverse racism.

"All blacks are good runners" - And the obese black man gets offended!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Altitude and technique Lemon, not heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reverse racism or out right racism?
He's basically trying to say black forefathers were used to having to run up and down after their slave masters.
It is you that is misconstruing it.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> im in east London and i got ma nigga stompers on.....werevu at....


Ill come to you lemon see if u make me bend n kiss your feet. 

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Cmon now boys u ain't gonna meet up and have fisty cuffs now are ya??? If ya do take a mate to record the fucker this is something I wanna see lmao....now quit all ya bitching man about 7 bastard pages of the cunt lol....ahh fuck it its keeping the thread alive and giving me a read while I'm bored


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my nigger my jigger
> 
> how ya doin blad?


sup niglet, had a sort through my beans for ya il bring em weds mate.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh so now he's the big man because he lives in London?
> (So you do understand cultural stereotypes Mainey.)
> 
> Fuck ya shandy drinking fairys, the further north you travel the more militant it gets.
> ...


I say london because im from london where there is a whole load of blacks. I wont speak of another area im not from so I stay close to home n call out what I know. I dont begg so ur rant up there is just another nonsense.

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So because I dont respond to defend u or cfl im accepting what everyone else is saying, no I think u will find its called keeping my opinions to myself as its not my place to comment on other ppls beliefs, I have however stated my personal view on the subject and stated I have no problem with ppl of any colour or race, I have problems with ppl that are ignorant arrogant cunts that also include fellow white ppl as well as I dont discriminate on who I hate on, or talk to for that matter,


Agreed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

christ you lot remind me of the ukip meeting i went to the other night. the EDL mob were trying to get at the lefties and no fucker from ukip was arsed by either.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon, your a pussy.
With all your BS. Come meet me somewhere pussy. What about westfield? 
You pick location, I promise I will be there. Please, I want to see you live up to your words.
When it come's to it, your spineless.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> firstly i lived in london, yano west kensington (brook green) earls court. surry quays
> 
> 
> yano places u lot aint welcome or would ever be able to afford? so FUKKUUU
> ...


I roll past them areas same way n dont get no grief or hassle. Dont call areas out n use money to and expense to sound reputable. Fuck IC3 I can live wher I want if I choose. My pocket dont sit high but sinks real deep. Say it doesnt aint u being yet again stereotypical to the black man. Shit u stupid. 

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I say london because im from london where there is a whole load of blacks. I wont speak of another area im not from so I stay close to home n call out what I know. I dont begg so ur rant up there is just another nonsense.
> 
> **Mainey**


You call out London because you think that's where your safe.

Manchester also has a whole load of blacks, as does Leeds and even further north Glasgow.

Your point is moot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Loving honky


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You call out London because you think that's where your safe.
> 
> Manchester also has a whole load of blacks, as does Leeds and even further north Glasgow.
> 
> Your point is moot.


lol u said moot



cflGROWERanon said:


> Lemon, your a pussy.
> With all your BS. Come meet me somewhere pussy. What about westfield?
> You pick location, I promise I will be there. Please, I want to see you live up to your words.
> When it come's to it, your spineless.


i wouldnt its breezey outisde , his joint would prolly blow and set ya afro on fire blad


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Shut ur mouth you jive turkeys!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

I live in Bradford.

We have the 'Ointment'.

Enough said.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I roll past them areas same way n dont get no grief or hassle. Dont call areas out n use money to and expense to sound reputable. Fuck IC3 I can live wher I want if I choose. My pocket dont sit high but sinks real deep. Say it doesnt aint u being yet again stereotypical to the black man. Shit u stupid.
> 
> **Mainey**


He's an idiot, calling out earls court and Kensington. Lool, I know goons in them parts, these guys don't want it fam trust. I've all banged shots out in surrey queys, got some serious coke heads down there.
IC3 aint on this ting and neither is Lemon.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh so now he's the big man because he lives in London?
> (So you do understand cultural stereotypes Mainey.)
> 
> Fuck ya shandy drinking fairys, the further north you travel the more militant it gets.
> ...


i was under the impression the further north you got the more queer you were ... lol.

just kidding.....

but there are alot of rock solid Scotts in the SAS thats for sure !


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You call out London because you think that's where your safe.
> 
> Manchester also has a whole load of blacks, as does Leeds and even further north Glasgow.
> 
> Your point is moot.


Okay you wanna put it like that then go to them areas and scream out nigga nigga nigga. Have a friend record you doing so in the town loud n clear past each black male/female you go by.

I call out where im from n what I do I dont ever claim and beg another district out of mine.

Ill happily go any area cuz im not racist n if I get hassle well then it gets cracking. I know you wouldnt dare so goes to show this internet shenanigans gone too far cuz plenty pussies wanna make foolish points n talk n try look smug. 

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> i was under the impression the further north you got the more queer you were ... lol.
> 
> just kidding.....
> 
> but there are alot of rock solid Scotts in the SAS thats for sure !


THE rock solid Scot was in the SAS!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

All yell cats can swing off mah dick imma go out...my dogs black I can't be racist...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I live in Bradford.
> 
> We have the 'Ointment'.
> 
> Enough said.


Swear you changed that, it said suicide squad a sec ago, the name speaks alot, some terrorist organisation willing to kill themselves in the process, I want to live but can take out a target without suicide lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err yeh thanx for that.
> 
> purple paralysis day 18 ish


 ice those plants look bangin mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Okay you wanna put it like that then go to them areas and scream out nigga nigga nigga. Have a friend record you doing so in the town loud n clear past each black male/female you go by.


Why would I be so stupid as to shout "nigga nigga nigga" in the street?

I used the word in context, as has been explained.

A context that you CHOOSE to ignore and undermine in order to play the lowly race card Mainey.

Again, stereotypically.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't go internet gangster its not big and its not clever lol.....fuck me if another wagon pulls and makes me stop typing I'm gonna slap the cunt lmao I'm tryna read and shit don't need to walking lorries down the fuckin road!!!! I swear i've burnt an inch of the soles of me boots......sods law ones just pulled up!!!! I'm a smack the CUNT

Aye Ic3 pp looks grand mate seen it on strain thingy me bob  them colas are gonna be monstrous


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Swear you changed that, it said suicide squad a sec ago, the name speaks alot, some terrorist organisation willing to kill themselves in the process, I want to live but can take out a target without suicide lol.


It did say suicide squad, I made a mistake and corrected it.

Terrorist organisation?

You have no idea who the 'Suicide Suad' or 'The Ointment' are do you?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh so now he's the big man because he lives in London?
> (So you do understand cultural stereotypes Mainey.)
> 
> Fuck ya shandy drinking fairys, the further north you travel the more militant it gets.
> ...





cflGROWERanon said:


> He's an idiot, calling out earls court and Kensington. Lool, I know goons in them parts, these guys don't want it fam trust. I've all banged shots out in surrey queys, got some serious coke heads down there.
> IC3 aint on this ting and neither is Lemon.


on his ting lol.....im from east were white is the minority and u think i. Worried about u....and your mandem looool,
u only use words like that cause my olders told u too....

which reminds me dizzie rascal og is out soon loooool from dream seeds.....

Bethnal green tube station if u comming lads....dont forget too hold hands so we know its u two looool....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why would I be so stupid as to shout "nigga nigga nigga" in the street?
> 
> I used the word in context, as has been explained.
> 
> ...


Yes and in context go say nigga to a black man in person not just one but a few as openly as you are here. Are you not the same asshole that said I should speak in the forums as I would have a face to face communication? Now all this communicating thats been going on and now all of a sudden you say its stupid for you to go do such a thing as say nigga openly. Your truely defeated and pathetic York. 

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Im in south london, croydon sides. I swear I will come and meet you now.


fight fight fight...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> IC3, you seriously can't be proud of that. You should be expecting much more with the space she has, after 18 days seems like a waste of time. I'd chuck it.


 fooooooooooooooool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice those plants look bangin mate


cheers but its plant, as in only 1  throwing the second light and 3 more in,in week or 2, just gotta keep ontop of them


and u was shotting shots and lots of tings?

my good god, and u talk about cliche and sterotypical,
fuk good job thers so key stroke for wen u lot suk ya gums and do that thing ya do, sorry TING ya do

yagtmeblad. and lets be honest white or black, any of us on here you would suk our WHITE cock for a go at our genetics. (plants im talking but i get ya confusion)

and whoever said bout my space, what space do u think that 1 purp plant is in?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's the joke, I can go outside my girlfriends house now, she is white, her estate in sutton, nearly everyone white. I can run around sayin, you olrite honkey and they'd reply but no one would dare call me a nigger in any context. Due to that I've never overstepped my mark and called them honkey but I could and shit wont happen but they know the sec they pull the nigger word, it's on.
As the Bible says, what I don't want done onto me, don't do it onto others and so I don't.
Its called mutual respect.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> on his ting lol.....im from east were white is the minority and u think i. Worried about u....and your mandem looool,
> u only use words like that cause my olders told u too....
> 
> which reminds me dizzie rascal og is out soon loooool from dream seeds.....
> ...


looool, oh shit, lem got olders hahaha.
I'll bring a batch of reckless youngers. I'll start by ringing my cousin in Ilford and get an east gang ready to merge with my south for a neutral cause, racism. And joke is there would be bare white youngers who want to ride.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> No correction, I'd let my dog piss on it then sell it to zedd.


 im not a buyer of weed man but thanks for thinking of me, seems like u cant get me out of your mouth ya big gay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Here's the joke, I can go outside my girlfriends house now, she is white, her estate in sutton, nearly everyone white. I can run around sayin, you olrite honkey and they'd reply but no one would dare call me a nigger in any context. Due to that I've never overstepped my mark and called them honkey but I could and shit wont happen but they know the sec they pull the nigger word, it's on.
> As the Bible says, what I don't want done onto me, don't do it onto others and so I don't.
> Its called mutual respect.



THATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM IN THIS COUNTRY

our white girls and coloured honkeys,talk about diluting the nation for fuksake


(out of curiosity cfl, was u tested for hiv/aids upon arrival at immigration like AUS do?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Here's the joke, I can go outside my girlfriends house now, she is white, her estate in sutton, nearly everyone white. I can run around sayin, you olrite honkey and they'd reply but no one would dare call me a nigger in any context. Due to that I've never overstepped my mark and called them honkey but I could and shit wont happen but they know the sec they pull the nigger word, it's on.
> As the Bible says, what I don't want done onto me, don't do it onto others and so I don't.
> Its called mutual respect.


Mutual is something that these few lack still. Towards us they will claim but from the goings id say to all of the other colour (black)

**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Yes and in context go say nigga to a black man in person not just one but a few as openly as you are here. Are you not the same asshole that said I should speak in the forums as I would have a face to face communication? Now all these communicating thats been going on and now all of a sudden you say its stupid for you to go do such a thing as say nigga openly. Your truely defeated and pathetic York.
> 
> **Mainey**



It's not possible to shout "nigga nigga nigga" in context.

If I was to shout "Stereotypical, ignorant Yank nigga" I doubt it wold have the same effect despite your assertion! 

Again you choose to undermine my context in order to play the race card and situation to your favour.
You're changing the premise to fit the conclusion Mainey, you should learn how to debate properly before you try to claim victory.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> THATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM IN THIS COUNTRY
> 
> our white girls and coloured honkeys,talk about diluting the nation for fuksake
> 
> ...


Isnt the majority oh hiv holders in the uk white?? IC3 dont bring insults that backfire.

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Here's the joke, I can go outside my girlfriends house now, she is white, her estate in sutton, nearly everyone white. I can run around sayin, you olrite honkey and they'd reply but no one would dare call me a nigger in any context. Due to that I've never overstepped my mark and called them honkey but I could and shit wont happen but they know the sec they pull the nigger word, it's on.
> As the Bible says, what I don't want done onto me, don't do it onto others and so I don't.
> Its called mutual respect.


 bibles full of fukin shit godfukker


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Lem, serious now. I dont wanna come bethnal green for you not to show up and have feds pulling us over for no reason. I'm sooo serious now, I can be there in about an hour, no holding hands lol, but you'll know where Im at, it'll be fucking hard to miss.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> THATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM IN THIS COUNTRY
> 
> our white girls and coloured honkeys,talk about diluting the nation for fuksake
> 
> ...


Yeah but guess what? Your white girls LOVE BIG BLACK DICK lool.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lool, Gary poked his head back out thinking it was safe, he saw the might of rambo and thought "yes, more man power" and couldn't believe the lack of support he had to break cover.
> Do you listen to lethal B? In his words
> LEAVE IIT YHHH.


''he saw the might of rambo''

lmao, see its too obvious its just a old member with a new name he obvs no's me lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Isnt the majority oh hiv holders in the uk white?? IC3 dont bring insults that backfire.
> 
> **Mainey**


not talking uk, i was asking if u was since isent it like 90% of you jiggaboo lot are carrying?

and yes prolly willbe mainly white since u lot came over and started raping our women.

sexual violence has indeed increased since we have been ivaded my the migrants, all the dodgy scamming, again all down to them dodgy niggerians,
list goes on rather dont it?



cflGROWERanon said:


> Yeah but guess what? Your white girls LOVE BIG BLACK DICK lool.


 but not the AIDS u prolly have

and the big black cock is a myth, u must have missed that episode of mythbusters


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bibles full of fukin shit godfukker


Fake shotta. Ur invalid now, a write off.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not possible to shout "nigga nigga nigga" in context.
> 
> If I was to shout "Stereotypical, ignorant Yank nigga" I doubt it wold have the same effect despite your assertion!
> 
> ...


Then go shout exactly that out. Stop picking here n there to continue this point ur desperately trying to make. Go say a sentence and end it in nigga to all the blacks you see out there because as you explained its in context so u should have no problem with it.

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ''he saw the might of rambo''
> 
> lmao, see its too obvious its just a old member with a new name he obvs no's me lolol


Never heard of you mate but had no beef so didnt involve you. Im going by your name rambo. The name is consistent since sign up, also same name on GC.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> As the Bible says, what I don't want done onto me, don't do it onto others and so I don't.



lmfao!

Quoting the Bible? Please!

You do realise that according to the bible black people are damned and don't go to heaven right?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lmfao!
> 
> Quoting the Bible? Please!
> 
> You do realise that according to the bible black people are damned and don't go to heaven right?


lol.... what kind of weird Mormon style bible to they give out in that dire hole they call yorkshire...?

ha ha ha just kidding... funny.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Never heard of you mate but had no beef so didnt involve you. Im going by your name rambo. The name is consistent since sign up, also same name on GC.


pussy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Isnt the majority oh hiv holders in the uk white?? IC3 dont bring insults that backfire.
> 
> **Mainey**


Again more Ad Hominem to detract from the point.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lmfao!
> 
> Quoting the Bible? Please!
> 
> You do realise that according to the bible black people are damned and don't go to heaven right?


Quote me the exact place in the Bible that statement is?
If you don't know it, it is because it is not there, just word of mouth, Oh but your a factual guy apparently.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Again more Ad Hominem to detract from the point.


im not sure if its a worthy argument gainst any race if they suffered a disease.. 

lets pretend to be human !

peace


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> lol.... what kind of weird Mormon style bible to they give out in that dire hole they call yorkshire...?
> 
> ha ha ha just kidding... funny.


The same one everybody else has, unless we count the KJV!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pussy


Lol, your Mums Pussy is the one that has truely been abused in all of this. You honkeys are pussy, Straight pussy.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

looool bring ya youngers as well mate.....were all men here......blue dolphin pub, just outside tube station, will be here all day.....im the big lump in the grey stoney....

lool the police wont stop ya mate, u don't know that many people loool

why u fucking white pussy cause all dem bush animals u call women are ugly as fuck!!

the reason u can say honkey all day long is because no fucking whitey has ever heard of it....we don't have a slave term....for good reason, i would love to meet u face to face just to call u a nigger now, and see wot u can do looool

if u don't turn up will be annoyed, ur creating a buzz in ere loooool


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The same one everybody else has, unless we count the KJV!


are u sure u havent got some weird northern copy ?

thats it ! new conspiracy theory youve let the cat out the bag.

Northerners read weird bibles that say black people are doomed to hell amongst other ideas.

this strange bible makes the males more generally wet and more feminine ?
that sound right lol...
ha ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Quote me the exact place in the Bible that statement is?
> If you don't know it, it is because it is not there, just word of mouth, Oh but your a factual guy apparently.



Genesis.

The mark of Cain.


And by the way Mainey, the bible is LESS than word of mouth.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, your Mums Pussy is the one that has truely been abused in all of this. You honkeys are pussy, Straight pussy.


lol... u sound afflicted now.. 

or maybe ive smoked too much..

everythings a bit too funny !


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 28, 2014)

Im on my way lem, blue dolphin Pub. Kl.
Stay there, I'm looking out for a fat lump in a grey shirt.
Settle down, won't be long.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Again more Ad Hominem to detract from the point.


What point??? What point is IC3 making by half the crap he says. U make none at all for sure.

**Mainey**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Im on my way lem, blue dolphin Pub. Kl.
> Stay there, I'm looking out for a fat lump in a grey shirt.
> Settle down, won't be long.


Dont forget the camera, remember pics or it never happened lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Im on my way lem, blue dolphin Pub. Kl.
> Stay there, I'm looking out for a fat lump in a grey shirt.
> Settle down, won't be long.


yeap that's right im ere all day.....its 3pm don't dissapoint.......when u get to the door just ask for lemon.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

word!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> What point??? What point is IC3 making by half the crap he says. U make none at all for sure.
> 
> **Mainey**


I've made the most points all morning.

Just because you choose to be intellectually dishonest about it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

my head hurts

lets play a game
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_Cleansing_(video_game)






fuk cod


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> word!


prick.. lol 
(just kidding)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> prick.. lol
> (just kidding)


NO,JUST STOP IT!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

loool we having bets ere no weather hell turn up or not.....i hope he does....


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO,JUST STOP IT!



lol... you asked for a word...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> loool we having bets ere no weather hell turn up or not.....i hope he does....



You best hope you can take him if he does Lem.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

So I checked and see the dolphin dont open till 5 and its in hackney. U sure its the right pub ur stating and sitting in. Think Youd be wasting Anons Time if its wrong or say u r not there.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay I was wrong says 14:00-2:30am 

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You best hope you can take him if he does Lem.


lol i know imagine i got knocked out hahahahah......

just saying (and we know i think in gods gift) if he really was comming i hope hell have more sense then to try and get in ....i wouldn't go to someones pub, in there mannor on a whim........

if he thinks ice and me are racist im in a pub full of people who take it to another level......


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Okay I was wrong says 14:00-2:30am
> 
> **Mainey**


when ur ready mainey......get off at Bethnal green tube much closer to pub then hackney central......


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

oi and mainey don't be posting piks of the dolphin from the net.....


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You best hope you can take him if he does Lem.


great so


Lemon king said:


> oi and mainey don't be posting piks of the dolphin from the net.....


i dont think hes coming to take pictures...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You best hope you can take him if he does Lem.


lol yeh i imagine lem with his pals and then a van full of 22 stone nigga doormen show up bats the lot,

gunna be a bad bad day LMAO

lem,lem,hes our man, if he cant do it, no1 can!!!!

hurrraaaahhh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

O
M
F
G

im in heaven and shit its quality
http://tightrope.cc/nigger-owners-manual.htm

now tell me that shit shuddent win a webby award or sum crap like that hahaim still uaghing my way thru it


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> oi and mainey don't be posting piks of the dolphin from the net.....


The fuck would I do that. I would ave posted with last messages lem.
Ur on bullshit yes but im never gone snitch ur crap. Id have personally inboxed where u wher at exactly, thats all bate mutharfucking crap to me. I wont show my face when its been plastered so openly where u are. I got a head on me thanks. We do all grow weed so theres common courtesy of not getting one another busted unless your a fucking ass and dumb as yourself letting the world know ur exact location n supposed description and if ur lying ur even worse cuz if i was coming right now it would mean ur no better than the neighbour that was snitching earlier on.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> great so
> 
> 
> i dont think hes coming to take pictures...


lol really?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

ffs you already said the name of the pub and the area, it only takes typing in to google and theres the opening times and address, not that anyone will show up or that u may be there, internet threats of violence are stupid, never amounts to shit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> The fuck would I do that. I would ave posted with last messages lem.
> Ur on bullshit yes but im never gone snitch ur crap. Id have personally inboxed where u wher at exactly, thats all bate mutharfucking crap to me. I wont show my face when its been plastered so openly where u are. I got a head on me thanks. We do all grow weed so theres common courtesy of not getting one another busted unless your a fucking ass and dumb as yourself letting the world know ur exact location n supposed description and if ur lying ur even worse cuz if i was coming right now it would mean ur no better than the neighbour that was snitching earlier on.
> 
> **Mainey**


err but howsat then? dont all u lot look alike?
big lips,yellow fingers yano?

wers ya homeboy gone?

i know rambo cunts! just wen its sunny enough for summindless vilence, haha

must be a OD on vitimen B


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think a "ethnically challenged immigrant cunt uk thread" need to me made for all the good ole homeboys
> 
> 
> damn u like the word "racist"
> ...


 lol yeah one mods a good customer


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Cfl is on his way though he asked for you to make sure your there. Don't disappoint. Me ill show up in the shadows n hit u up. Or u inbox me. 

Ur a fucking cunt. I just called the pub line. U cunts arent even open wtf lemon man

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> The fuck would I do that. I would ave posted with last messages lem.
> Ur on bullshit yes but im never gone snitch ur crap. Id have personally inboxed where u wher at exactly, thats all bate mutharfucking crap to me. I wont show my face when its been plastered so openly where u are. I got a head on me thanks. We do all grow weed so theres common courtesy of not getting one another busted unless your a fucking ass and dumb as yourself letting the world know ur exact location n supposed description and if ur lying ur even worse cuz if i was coming right now it would mean ur no better than the neighbour that was snitching earlier on.
> 
> **Mainey**


 
loooooool its a shame i was guna get the youngers an all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

reading the reviews of the dolhin, it sounds a class boozer haha
]
http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/the-dolphin-london-2


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

welll my bubble cloner bubbles, 

that is all.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> loooooool its a shame i was guna get the youngers an all


Wen I come its straight up me u and whoever you be walkig with at the time. I dont play get him for him in hit u up myself. My words wher dished out by me so I need no one. Not that I naturally woukd have 2 guys sitting in car waiting that may be itching to jump out knowing of the racist cunt id be facing.

**Mainey**


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

The blue dolphin lmao more like the blue oyster hahahaha


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Wen I come its straight up me u and whoever you be walkig with at the time. I dont play get him for him in hit u up myself. My words wher dished out by me so I need no one. Not that I naturally woukd have 2 guys sitting in car waiting that may be itching to jump out knowing of the racist cunt id be facing.
> 
> **Mainey**


loool wenever u come you'll know me i got a couple large scares on me boat....the lads call me the joker .....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Your a fucking fish lemon u absolute wank
They aint open. . 02089853727. Thats the fucking nunber right or u gonna say im wrong and bring some cruddy useless excuse.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

found this in the N user manual

COMMON PROBLEMS WITH NIGGERS MY NIGGER IS VERY AGGRESIVE

Have it put down, for god's sake. Who needs an uppity nigger? What are we, short of niggers or something?


sound advice me thinks.



BigMaineyXL said:


> Your a fucking fish lemon u absolute wank
> They aint open. . 02089853727. Thats the fucking nunber right or u gonna say im wrong and bring some cruddy useless excuse.
> 
> **Mainey**


errm shouldnt that simply be 89853727

since ya menna be IN london afterall


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Ffs .numbers getting dished out now this is a public forum yano...and this SHIT is getting old already fuckin drop it for fuck sake


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

errm shouldnt that simply be 89853727

since ya menna be IN london afterall[/QUOTE]

Another pointless crap from you iC3 jus shut it mate.
**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ffs .numbers getting dished out now this is a public forum yano...and this SHIT is getting old already fuckin drop it for fuck sake


Ur right I was just emphasising n it dont matter he already bated his so called pub out. Anyway lemon is wank n his goons ICE n that melted yorkie. It is dead now after all these hours lemon absolutely ensured that.

**Mainey**


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

they are open, not that for a minit anything will come of all this sillyness tho, i just rang em.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

did u get the funny talking man Rambo....??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

you'll have picks of your cocks out with tape measures next.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> did u get the funny talking man Rambo....??


sounded like a turk or sumfing not english, not that it suprises me half knowing the shithole.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they are open, not that for a minit anything will come of all this sillyness tho, i just rang em.


Lets not get into it rambo I see ur post and recalled thinking I got the wrong end of the stick. They open at half 2 the guy said but they are doing general cleaning or so atm and will be open at 6/7 so plz dont input stuff as iff im chatting shit.

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ur out. Anyway lemon is wank n his goons ICE n that melted yorkie. It is dead now after all these hours lemon absolutely ensured that.
> 
> **Mainey**


 
loooool ice and yorky my goons. .. . Ur too funny man....if only u knew....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyway im not smoking and this has all gone down pretty well. Now whats next. Hows things going for the rest of yall

**Mainey**


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

clesnig?!?! is that a typo or a racial slur. fuck me your as bad as IC£ with spelling like that


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lets not get into it rambo I see ur post and recalled thinking I got the wrong end of the stick. They open at half 2 the guy said but they are doing general cleaning or so atm and will be open at 6/7 so plz dont input stuff as iff im chatting shit.
> 
> **Mainey**


im not saying nowt mainey all i did was ring the number from google and i got through to someone who i asked if the pub was open and they said yes.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im not saying nowt mainey all i did was ring the number from google and i got through to someone who i asked if the pub was open and they said yes.


He said the same to me ill admit but then I said so ur open right now because I called previously and he said no not right now but open in general as in not shut down hut they are doing general cleaning. 

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

loool mainey call back and say its mainey see wot he says.....r u all calling him loooool hes getting pissed loooool


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 28, 2014)

i call hes gonna.no show.. fiver.. anyone down?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> loool mainey call back and say its mainey see wot he says.....r u all calling him loooool hes getting pissed loooool


Haha its all went quiet now aint it m8, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

on a non aggro related post, where do you lot get shot of your old filters?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on a non aggro related post, where do you lot get shot of your old filters?


Local dump, just stick it in a box and dump it.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha its all went quiet now aint it m8, lol


Dont get it???

**Mainey**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Dont get it???
> 
> **Mainey**


I mean ur quick enough saying u called and the pub was shut, now lemon said phone back and say who u are and now u went quiet and not saying much. Did u even call back as he advised?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

well u told me ud be ere at 4 looool, its now half past n I need some munch........kebab time me tinks.....dnt worry cfl and mainey u know were to find me. .....(if u can work out opening times lol)


on a lighter note just found out ive been benifit capped.....fuuuuuuucccckkkkkk now this dikhead gov are gunna move me from London..... if any of u voted for these tits. . why!!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on a non aggro related post, where do you lot get shot of your old filters?


 down the dump mate, but it costs, got busted years ago dumping stuff by the tip supervisor...wernt much but he knew and confronted me....turns out hes an ex grower so we mates and I can get rid of anything now


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

your off to james turner street mate lol gov says you carnt afford to live in london nowdays lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah that's pretty much what i thought would happen, think i'll take the tin snips to em, lash the charcoal on the garden and chuck the metal in the pikey's van. though that's probably more dodge than the tip tbh.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your off to james turner street mate lol gov says you carnt afford to live in london nowdays lol


loooooooool fuck man ivr never even left London....now if i refuse to move in making myself homless intentionally??.....

they can move me anywere in the uk


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> loooooooool fuck man ivr never even left London....now if i refuse to move in making myself homless intentionally??.....
> 
> they can move me anywere in the uk


 sounds fuked up they can move u around esp when theres so many fukin immi wasters everywhere u look, seems wrong to uproot a man


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I mean ur quick enough saying u called and the pub was shut, now lemon said phone back and say who u are and now u went quiet and not saying much. Did u even call back as he advised?


Yes n got why you keep calling n who is Mainey. 

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well u told me ud be ere at 4 looool, its now half past n I need some munch........kebab time me tinks.....dnt worry cfl and mainey u know were to find me. .....(if u can work out opening times lol)
> 
> 
> on a lighter note just found out ive been benifit capped.....fuuuuuuucccckkkkkk now this dikhead gov are gunna move me from London..... if any of u voted for these tits. . why!!!!!


I didnt say anything about coming down n have no timing either. Think u confusing me for cfl

**Mainey**


----------



## snoyl (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone grow in a 120x120 tent with a 600w without an air cooled hood?im a relative newbie,got a tent and set it up but if it can be done id like to know how?i think ill just hold off till i get one,dont want to go stressing my girls.only got a 4" carbon filter setup too so im thinking ill get a 5" one instead,an air cooled hood with 6" fan and just use the 4" fan for intake?or i may just go with passive intake...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, Gary boy. Here is the thing. I am special.
> Proof, no non. Just word of mouth lool.
> I aint got shit to prove. I aint got a camera atm but i'll tell ya, I'm better than IC3, most prob better than you, and if he just payed more attention to his girl than on this so much, he could be better too. lol.
> But yes, I'm so God damn special and with no proof lool


someone use this as their sig b4 I do... CLASSIC


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Stupid to get moved but should have ur own place wher they cant move you for shit. What's the point in depending on these cunts?? Unless money is an issue then I get it, we dont all have it as kushty as others.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Does anyone grow in a 120x120 tent with a 600w without an air cooled hood?im a relative newbie,got a tent and set it up but if it can be done id like to know how?i think ill just hold off till i get one,dont want to go stressing my girls.only got a 4" carbon filter setup too so im thinking ill get a 5" one instead,an air cooled hood with 6" fan and just use the 4" fan for intake?or i may just go with passive intake...


cooltubes on ebay reduced to 24 qwid mate and yes u can run a naked 600 with that size etxraction, just make sure its a decent extractor like rvk/ruk/ram them white ones aint to clever,

try not to reduce down with udcting reducers neither, cuases more problems than its worth, u can get a big buddha 5" filter on the bay for 25-30 qwid and thats about 250m2 and a 5" rvkis like 210m2 so would worknicley together.

if u get a cooltube then eaveen better.

use the 4" for intake spec in this hot weathr but u should have neg pressure in ya tent so technically u shuddent need it, but summer a cummin..
just been dentist 4 fillings was shitting it, wernt bad at all, FUKING MANNED IT!!


see the rowings still going on, ya boring bastards


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that's pretty much what i thought would happen, think i'll take the tin snips to em, lash the charcoal on the garden and chuck the metal in the pikey's van. though that's probably more dodge than the tip tbh.


Drill the rivets out, change the carbon, rivet it up again with a cheap gun from ebay.

Save shitloads on buying another filter.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dude please, my puny (that squiggley red line usually means you've spelled the word wrong) brain amounting to something?..........I could fry your head in seconds, ask any regular member of the thread.
> 
> I know exactly what you meant but but your feeble attempt at sarcasm holds no water here.
> 
> ...


Yorkie, are you Welsh???

did I manage to insult you? pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

Thought about it yorkie but getting decent carbon isn't that easy so I'm told anyway, I like knowing the rhino stuff will see me for a good 18 month n more, might have a go anyway if I can get good carbon, I've got two old ones now.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

some light reading for ice and lem........http://www.rense.com/general79/dut.htm


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds fuked up they can move u around esp when theres so many fukin immi wasters everywhere u look, seems wrong to uproot a man


6 generations of my fam have all lived and died here could be more if i looked up fam tree....

it wouldn't be so bad if it was just down the road, people are being made to move Nottinghamshire n shit......

any of u seen that Chan 4 doc how to get a council house?? That's my council and the same wankers i deal with....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2014)

I ain't got a prob with any colour or creed, but my arse feels like it's been destroyed by a couple of black folks with huge choppers atm. Can't sit down Ffs ! Anusol city.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> some light reading for ice and lem........http://www.rense.com/general79/dut.htm


 in not sure what's funnyer the content or the fact u called it light reading lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Oooohhhhh baz baz baz I feel your pain brother shit can be real nasty.....I found sudacrem does a good job lol honestly it works for me


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 28, 2014)

has anybody ever heard the grow life gl240s tents? and if so are they any good?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Never heard of em mate I got my current one off eBay for 53 quid I think and its bostin but for some reason i the same tent is now about £110 its a no namer but its bang on man I'll try and find a link for the original one I bought


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never heard of em mate I got my current one off eBay for 53 quid I think and its bostin but for some reason i the same tent is now about £110 its a no namer but its bang on man I'll try and find a link for the original one I bought


show us then ....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

am bak, fuksake whos gunna soldier up and help a brother out
went to new doc at new clinic for me subbies as ivebeen on for YRS for me leg aye?

anyways, fuckers put me on daily pikups, take the lot at the checmist and double dose, FUKTHAT

like ima stand in a chemist waiting for sum temmies to disolve

SO
been the man i am, guess im doing me rattle,
so whos got sum sleepers for sale? had plenty thru my pregab detox, none left arrgh and wasent prepared for the cunt.

called him a cunt too, WANKER

so if i seem offish over next week, be nice.coz ima be fucked

i got the black orchid tent, its orite TBH, no bovva,


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am bak, fuksake whos gunna soldier up and help a brother out
> went to new doc at new clinic for me subbies as ivebeen on for YRS for me leg aye?
> 
> anyways, fuckers put me on daily pikups, take the lot at the checmist and double dose, FUKTHAT
> ...


you called the Dr a cunt ? is that what you just said ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

sum good viewing for tonight, perfect copy just popped up of robocop.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> am bak, fuksake whos gunna soldier up and help a brother out
> went to new doc at new clinic for me subbies as ivebeen on for YRS for me leg aye?
> 
> anyways, fuckers put me on daily pikups, take the lot at the checmist and double dose, FUKTHAT
> ...


 all the best mate hope it goes ok


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you called the Dr a cunt ? is that what you just said ?


 no he called him a cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you called the Dr a wanker ? is that what you just said ?



no i said your a fucking cunt and your playing with fire


il be reet zedd, kinda glad im doing it, sik of being a slave to the pain meds! ya get me,

just gunna have to find summert to help me sleep, all of it i can deal with but the nightshift is SHIT.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sum good viewing for tonight, perfect copy just popped up of robocop.


your becoming incoherrent !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so i said your a fucking cunt and your playing with fire
> 
> 
> il be reet zedd, kinda glad im doing it, sik of being a slave to the pain meds! ya get me,
> ...


you said that to the Dr or you saying that to me ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your becoming incoherrent !


some good viewing for tonight i said, perfect copy of new robocops jst poppe up,, thers a screenshot tosee



Holy Grail 888 said:


> you said that to the Dr or you saying that to me ?


u breaking my balls?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> some good viewing for tonight i said, perfect copy of new robocops jst poppe up,, thers a screenshot tosee
> 
> 
> 
> u breaking my balls?


no need to . im trying to figure out what your saying...

are u Scottish ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> no need to . im trying to figure out what your saying...
> 
> are u Scottish ?


fukoff ya CUNT!

U KNOW WAT I SAID, dont plz dont,,,,, my heads really not upfor it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Wank that is ic3 I'll do what I can bro but no promises.....get ya man to giya some dabs  they'll put u to sleep lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

worst part is that i wanted to strom out as i did ther fucking with door for 10 mins and hes like thersa green button to get out, im like wtf u telling to get out,

fucking buttons, love ruining the moment


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Lmfao shit that's funny....I've been had by one of them green buttons mate.....killers lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> Yorkie, are you Welsh???
> 
> did I manage to insult you? pmsl


You've lost me mate?

I was having a go at somebody else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sum good viewing for tonight, perfect copy just popped up of robocop.



It's controversial shite.

Me and the missus went to the cinema to see it ages ago.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff ya CUNT!
> 
> U KNOW WAT I SAID, dont plz dont,,,,, my heads really not upfor it


ok , i wont dig... i wasnt anyhow.
i got bigger issues with this grass next door after he told the landlord that "im def growing" and "i couldnt not be".

peace.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've lost me mate?
> 
> I was having a go at somebody else.


I think hes winding u up m8, saying ur welsh as thats an insult to most lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I think hes winding u up m8, saying ur welsh as thats an insult to most lmao


yeah being called a fricking TAFF is worse than being labelled a niger in contrast to nigga (i learnt today)

theres a huge difference ... some prick will tell you.. lol kidding !

ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I think hes winding u up m8, saying ur welsh as thats an insult to most lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2014)

Nothing wrong with being Welsh


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Nothing wrong with being Welsh


the worst lie this evening...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've lost me mate?
> 
> I was having a go at somebody else.


you said it would be a first if sum 1 on here insulted you, so I asked if you were Welsh, like me... surely that's the ultimate insult to an Englishman hahaha .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 28, 2014)

Aye the welsh are sound man unless you start talking rugga lol...women arnt bad either....ain't the welsh language ancient English or something? That's where we all fucked off to when the romans invaded ain't it?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you said it would be a first if sum 1 on here insulted you, so I asked if you were Welsh, like me... surely that's the ultimate insult to an Englishman hahaha .....


i dont think the insult is limited to just English people...

but your girls do have big knockers ive noticed...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

call me anything, just don't call me English!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Nothing wrong with being Welsh



Shit man.

You popping up has reminded me I sold your sample.



Forgot all about it mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> you said it would be a first if sum 1 on here insulted you, so I asked if you were Welsh, like me... surely that's the ultimate insult to an Englishman hahaha .....


I never did float like that.

Mind you those Pikeys are fucking stupid.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye the welsh are sound man unless you start talking rugga lol...women arnt bad either....ain't the welsh language ancient English or something? That's where we all fucked off to when the romans invaded ain't it?


Despite England having only won one more union match  I loved the one a couple of years ago where england got a try at the last minutes, the pub exploded, I kept watching to see it disqualified. Funny as hell


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit man.
> 
> You popping up has reminded me I sold your sample.
> 
> ...


Not a worry man. Just got paid. The new job is located in a town that worldwide is synonymous with drugs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Not a worry man. Just got paid. The new job is located in a town that worldwide is synonymous with drugs


I'll sort something next time man.

Feel a cunt now, it only went last week or so.

The next stuff is your job mind, some of it.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Not a worry man. Just got paid. The new job is located in a town that worldwide is synonymous with drugs


newcastle ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> newcastle ?


Fuck at least have an educated guess.

Up north the choices are Manchester, Liverpool or Leeds. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll sort something next time man.
> 
> Feel a cunt now, it only went last week or so.
> 
> The next stuff is your job mind, some of it.


 The DT x exo?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck at least have an educated guess.
> 
> Up north the choices are Manchester, Liverpool or Leeds. lol


it all gets fricking ghetto and scummy north of london .. and the names to the places are like different names for shit ..
like poo and faeces..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sum good viewing for tonight, perfect copy just popped up of robocop.


Its shite


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought robocop was good.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Not a worry man. Just got paid. The new job is located in a town that worldwide is synonymous with drugs



wow u up north? shit all commoners uphere m8, no wine cellers n shit

il hook u up come harvest TT, u know i will, wirte 8ish weks down and be around,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I thought robocop was good.....


It's a glorified marketing flick for DARPA's ideology using a Robocop reboot as the front and Samuel L Jackson as the poster boy we all trust.

As a legit Robocop movie it's lame as fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> The DT x exo?


Yeah that one.

Got 6 to sex.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> it all gets fricking ghetto and scummy north of london .. and the names to the places are like different names for shit ..
> like poo and faeces..


Please......

Get over your post Thatcher, new money self.

Britain was built on industry, lets not have to remind you the great achievements of the north.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Please......
> 
> Get over your post Thatcher, new money self.
> 
> Britain was built on industry, lets not have to remind you the great achievements of the north.


lol.... yes we have the factory workers / northerners... we keep them quiet and hidden away from public media so as not to lower the tone or affect tourism.

lets face it chuck/ duck / who gives a fuck..... your speech impedemants dont sell !


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 28, 2014)

I laughed when I went to North of France to work for a bit . We used to go to the bars & they would ask are you English pigs before they would serve us we used to say no we are welsh ok free kalvados all round Lmfao says it all in my book lol .


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I laughed when I went to North of France to work for a bit . We used to go to the bars & they would ask are you English pigs before they would serve us we used to say no we are welsh ok free kalvados all round Lmfao says it all in my book lol .


but the french are simple vegetable growers that are confused from drinking too much red wine and fear germans..


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 28, 2014)

Good watch lads some freaky shit going on around us


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> but the french are simple vegetable growers that are confused from drinking too much red wine and fear germans..


Your hated across the world mate it's as simple as that lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Your hated across the world mate it's as simple as that lmao


we did the monkeys a favor. theyd still be washing in the river if it wasnt for us lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

If it wasn't for the north Britain would have no balls at all.

Cue Dura...........


lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If it wasn't for the north Britain would have no balls at all.
> 
> Cue Dura...........
> 
> ...


lol ul be lucky, fucker must have got lost in the highlands or sum shit

well the shits/headaches and aching leggs have begun, aww this is gunna be sooo much fun,i can feeeeeeeeel it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucker must have got lost in the highlands


Getting a degree of all things!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Getting a degree of all things!


fuking selfish CUNT!

never no scots around wen u wanna take piss outa one,

but actually are scotish depolomas and stuff like even real? they have education? wow

NEDS. changed my views on jock education


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> but actually are scotish depolomas and stuff like even real?


Until independence.



Badoom boom tish! Thank you!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Was just reading thru today's pages and all the racist stuff and got fed up and jumped right to the last page......this isn't fuckin on lads!!!......should have give me a shout, I love kickin a black man when he's down. And if ic3 is racist is it any fuckin wonder when u know about the shithole he used to live ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/chuckys-bride.html

This is nxt on my list to go along with my exo, smoked it a cpl times and its a real nice sweet smoke, and heard good things about other eskobar strains


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I thought robocop was good.....


You would


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuck me that bit of banter went on for ages, sone laugh got fuck all done thanks to it though lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Was just reading thru today's pages and all the racist stuff and got fed up and jumped right to the last page......this isn't fuckin on lads!!!......should have give me a shout, I love kickin a black man when he's down. And if ic3 is racist is it any fuckin wonder when u know about the shithole he used to live ffs


Twat

**Mainey**


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Twat
> 
> **Mainey**


Twat? But sure I never even used the term "nigga" lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't tell me ur goina take offence to me using the word black now ffs?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Twat? But sure I never even used the term "nigga" lol


Ok mate. Very well done for taking note of what you did not say at the time. 
This went on for over 6hrs today no need for u 2 chime in stupidness to cause upset. Leave it off.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone experienced in the art of defoliation here?

**Mainey**


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ok mate. Very well done for taking note of what you did not say at the time.
> This went on for over 6hrs today no need for u 2 chime in stupidness to cause upset. Leave it off.
> 
> **Mainey**


Aww come on, can we not have another wee go sayin as I missed out lol, only messin with ye mainey. Wer I'm from as well a black bastard has fuck all to do with the colour of ur skin, means something totally different....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aww come on, can we not have another wee go sayin as I missed out lol, only messin with ye mainey. Wer I'm from as well a black bastard has fuck all to do with the colour of ur skin, means something totally different....


Who asked about wher ur from n wat crap means there.
Round most areas a bastard is a bastard n you fit the catergory well. Hows that for wee bit lmao! 
Now hydro shooo im drained for the day n cnt keep up especially without intaking no fumes in my lungs.
**Mainey**


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Anyone experienced in the art of defoliation here?
> 
> **Mainey**


In the immortal words of Billy Connelly...."Give me a fire breathing whore any day!"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Who asked about wher ur from n wat crap means there.
> Round most areas a bastard is a bastard n you fit the catergory well. Hows that for wee bit lmao!
> Now hydro shooo im drained for the day n cnt keep up especially without intaking no fumes in my lungs.
> **Mainey**


WAIT, you're not smoking??? Wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In the immortal words of Billy Connelly...."Give me a fire breathing whore any day!"


Always say it, he's the best thing to come out of Scotland!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Nah iv said before this month has been dedicated to me being back in the gym so I took smokig off. Midnight wednesday or Thursday that will be I get to inhale deep on the cheese n amnesia cocktail id rather my own but got none atm gotta wait a week from friday for the haze.

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

evenin hg very respectful saying black man after what went down today...fukin coons lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If it wasn't for the north Britain would have no balls at all.
> 
> Cue Dura...........
> 
> ...


a group of bitchy people with horrid accents doesnt constitute having balls or being real or telling it how it is.


BigMaineyXL said:


> Anyone experienced in the art of defoliation here?
> 
> **Mainey**


im aware that it means tearing leaves of an otherwise healthy plant...
lol... i learnt that here ... so funny !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Nah iv said before this month has been dedicated to me being back in the gym so I took smokig off. Midnight wednesday or Thursday that will be I get to inhale deep on the cheese n amnesia cocktail id rather my own but got none atm gotta wait a week from friday for the haze.
> 
> **Mainey**


Ah man I told you its great for working.out, heck shits the best way to bulk!! Arnold swartzaniger even smokes/smoked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice bit o' sirloin on the griddle boys.

Any body else having something interesting?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Arnold swartzaniger


He's not black!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit o' sirloin on the griddle boys.
> 
> Any body else having something interesting?


 rack of lamb with trimming s


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's not black!


I wouldn't say it to his face lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah man I told you its great for working.out, heck shits the best way to bulk!! Arnold swartzaniger even smokes/smoked


Yeh I agree with that just not when I was a trying to get cardoo up 1st. Its only 2days to go really so iv done fucking well I must say myself. Dying for a smoke though. Gym helps soothe the pain of not smoking too. Combining the two is gonna haven for me lol 

**Mainey**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Yeh I agree with that just not when I was a trying to get cardoo up 1st. Its only 2days to go really so iv done fucking well I must say myself. Dying for a smoke though. Gym helps soothe the pain of not smoking too. Combining the two is gonna haven for me lol
> 
> **Mainey**


Yeah itis great for stressing, tension n a fat blunt after as a reward is definitely the cherry on top.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Who asked about wher ur from n wat crap means there.
> Round most areas a bastard is a bastard n you fit the catergory well. Hows that for wee bit lmao!
> Now hydro shooo im drained for the day n cnt keep up especially without intaking no fumes in my lungs.
> **Mainey**


And ther was me tryin to act fuckin civil for a change and now you've gone and started the name calling, ur actually wrong mainey for I am no bastard m8. I'm not goina continue your name calling cos that will only make my severely racist side raise it's ugly head and we don't want that lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit o' sirloin on the griddle boys.
> 
> Any body else having something interesting?


eggs on toast ! but im gonna go for it tomorrow though.



zeddd said:


> rack of lamb with trimming s


rack of lamb .... that coop mint sauce... damn yeah !!! now thats made me want that tomorrow.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And ther was me tryin to act fuckin civil for a change and now you've gone and started the name calling, ur actually wrong mainey for I am no bastard m8. I'm not goina continue your name calling cos that will only make my severely racist side raise it's ugly head and we don't want that lol


Well glad your mpre civil now than when u stepped in the thread floor 

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> eggs on toast ! but im gonna go for it tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> 
> rack of lamb .... that coop mint sauce... damn yeah !!! now thats made me want that tomorrow.


 not quite more roasted in salt and herbs by mrs some slow number so its fatty and juicy like lamb bacon with roasted root veg followed by WATERMELON


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> roasted in salt and herbs by mrs some slow number so its fatty and juicy like lamb bacon with roasted root veg


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not quite more roasted in salt and herbs by mrs some slow number so its fatty and juicy like lamb bacon with roasted root veg followed by WATERMELON


Alright zeddd, ur always munchin on something nice ye fucker lol, I'm stayin in a wee quiet village and the best I could get was a cheeseburger meal outta its local greasy chippie ffs.....I could be here for 2-3 months so wer goina have to sort something


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alright zeddd, ur always munchin on something nice ye fucker lol, I'm stayin in a wee quiet village and the best I could get was a cheeseburger meal outta its local greasy chippie ffs.....I could be here for 2-3 months so wer goina have to sort something


 oh mate its not always been that way , the first wife couldn't microwave popcorn useless bint so I did all the cooking, got into it at one point but it should be the women preparing the food imo ffs.... this one can cook so is always in the kitchen knockin up grub and getting compliments...........most important thing....food


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh mate its not always been that way , the first wife couldn't microwave popcorn useless bint so I did all the cooking, got into it at one point but it should be the women preparing the food imo ffs.... this one can cook so is always in the kitchen knockin up grub and getting compliments...........most important thing....food


women should be selected like cannabis so we weed out the ugly ones and eventually end up with top heavy gorgeous girls instead that can cook !
most English girls are guilty of crimes against beauty..


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit o' sirloin on the griddle boys.
> 
> Any body else having something interesting?


just back from a pub lunch, peri-peri chicken skewers, coleslaw in a lettuce leaf, onion rings, chips and a pint or 6 of broadside....lovely


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> most important thing....food


To you maybe.

If a bird can fuck I'll cook myself, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh mate its not always been that way , the first wife couldn't microwave popcorn useless bint so I did all the cooking, got into it at one point but it should be the women preparing the food imo ffs.... this one can cook so is always in the kitchen knockin up grub and getting compliments...........most important thing....food


Wish my gf could cook..now her mom on the other hand grows her own veg makes her own preserves even pate that I brought home with me.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alright zeddd, ur always munchin on something nice ye fucker lol, I'm stayin in a wee quiet village and the best I could get was a cheeseburger meal outta its local greasy chippie ffs.....I could be here for 2-3 months so wer goina have to sort something


 u can go to the camping shop and get set up with some butane stoves and cook steak and potatoes, stir fry etc outside just 2 burners and a coupla pans and stay healthy, hitch hiked down west coast of usa doin this.... feels hippy good man


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

Hot n Spicy Chicken Chow Mein when I get home woth some dumplings

**Mainey**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

My wife cant cook fuck all unless its chuck it in micro or oven for a bit lol, I do most of the cooking but prefer it that way, im a fussy cunt wit ma food like it a certain way and nobody can make what I like as gd as myself, 
However tne wife is gd at looking after the kids, doing dishes and other housework I detest, and she ain't to bad in tne sack either, so worth keeping around imo


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To you maybe.
> 
> If a bird can fuck I'll cook myself, lol.


well then your part of the problem for sub standard females if your not fussed ! you should select more carefully.
cant have females that cant cook ! thats fucking inflatable dartboard type shit...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To you maybe.
> 
> If a bird can fuck I'll cook myself, lol.


 the first thing you do is fuk a bird not sit down to cook, so its a given that said bird can fuck this is most important as you say, but of all the ones that can fuck the ones that cook aswell are the phenos to go for


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My wife cant cook fuck all unless its chuck it in micro or oven for a bit lol, I do most of the cooking but prefer it that way, im a fussy cunt wit ma food like it a certain way and nobody can make what I like as gd as myself,
> However tne wife is gd at looking after the kids, doing dishes and other housework I detest, and she ain't to bad in tne sack either, so worth keeping around imo


let her continue her duties and get a younger chick on the side..
that can cook and is top heavy..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Fucking skinless chicken,veg(microwaved) n sweet potato for myself lol ill eat that most days n fish other days...I've my days when I go all out but mostly I stick to that for dinner anyways.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the first thing you do is fuk a bird not sit down to cook, so its a given that said bird can fuck this is most important as you say, but of all the ones that can fuck the ones that cook aswell are the phenos to go for


exactly the cook and fuck pheno...

not the typical native cant cook elephant ass pheno...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> let her continue her duties and get a younger chick on the side..
> that can cook and is top heavy..


Been there done that got caught and forgiven dont think id get away with it twice


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking skinless chicken,veg(microwaved) n sweet potato for myself lol ill eat that most days n fish other days...I've my days when I go all out but mostly I stick to that for dinner anyways.


sounds rank as shit ... no offence !
get some nice nosh in .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u can go to the camping shop and get set up with some butane stoves and cook steak and potatoes, stir fry etc outside just 2 burners and a coupla pans and stay healthy, hitch hiked down west coast of usa doin this.... feels hippy good man


Lol, te fuck with that zeddd, it's a wee sleepy irish village I'm in, stayin above a pub that don't do food. The women that owns the pub lives out the back and I reckon that for a few pound she'll knock me up something when I come home from work, now there's a plan. If that fails try and find the village slut and hope she can cook!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Been there done that got caught and forgiven dont think id get away with it twice


u were caught .... like at it ?
brilliant... did you say you slipped and your prick liked her cooking more ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> u were caught .... like at it ?
> brilliant... did you say you slipped and your prick liked her cooking more ?


Lets just say the, dont shit on your own doorstep, saying comes to mind,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> sounds rank as shit ... no offence !
> get some nice nosh in .


Nah bud it's how you prepare it that counts you ever honey roast a mother fucking sweet potatoes or eat some mother fucking Aldente veg? Nah brah I bet you suck your veg through a straw...lol get my drift? Tofu tastes wank but you can do oh sooo very much with it....oh n i cook the chicken in the oven blind (covered up) with whatever herbs I can find tbh n then Bam chicken el juicy!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, te fuck with that zeddd, it's a wee sleepy irish village I'm in, stayin above a pub that don't do food. The women that owns the pub lives out the back and I reckon that for a few pound she'll knock me up something when I come home from work, now there's a plan. If that fails try and find the village slut and hope she can cook!


 good plan mate some of these local yokels fantasise about cooking for a man , ude be rude to deny them, they cant all be fat arsed ginger zit loonies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, te fuck with that zeddd, it's a wee sleepy irish village I'm in, stayin above a pub that don't do food. The women that owns the pub lives out the back and I reckon that for a few pound she'll knock me up something when I come home from work, now there's a plan. If that fails try and find the village slut and hope she can cook!


Where are you at by the way? Would be funny if u were in my town lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lets just say the, dont shit on your own doorstep, saying comes to mind,


i think its ok for us men to fuck around. and its not equal and it never has been...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah bud it's how you prepare it that counts you ever honey roast a mother fucking sweet potatoes or eat some mother fucking Aldente veg? Nah brah I bet you suck your veg through a straw...lol get my drift? Tofu tastes wank but you can do oh sooo very much with it..


honey roast sweet pots sound good. yes to aldente veg.
yes theres some amazing spicy tofu.

have you tried mapo tofu ? (grandmas tofu?)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> honey roast sweet pots sound good. yes to aldente veg.
> yes theres some amazing spicy tofu.
> 
> have you tried mapo tofu ? (grandmas tofu?)


Nah not the greatest selection of Tofu in Ireland believe it or not lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Where are you at by the way? Would be funny if u were in my town lol


Lol, na m8 I'm not, I've an idea wer u are and if I was near I'd be hittin u up for some of that chicken and spuds. I'm near Roscommon m8


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah not the greatest selection of Tofu in Ireland believe it or not lol


you can make it with a kit...
i can vouch for this one as ive tried it and its really good.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good plan mate some of these local yokels fantasise about cooking for a man , ude be rude to deny them, they cant all be fat arsed ginger zit loonies


Fat arse and ginger I can deal with for a ride and a home cooked meal lol but not the zits


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow u really are in the shit end of nowhere lol. Some proper pub grub around those places mate!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fat arse and ginger I can deal with for a ride and a home cooked meal lol but not the zits


 aye zit s on the arse to


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow u really are in the shit end of nowhere lol. Some proper pub grub around those places mate!


Aye if I wer to get out and drive a bit maybe, lookin out my window I can see tumbleweed ffs lol, it's a wee shitty village tho m8 but cheap as chips, 60e for 4 nights stay. PLUS they got wifi!!!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye if I wer to get out and drive a bit maybe, lookin out my window I can see tumbleweed ffs lol, it's a wee shitty village tho m8 but cheap as chips, 60e for 4 nights stay. PLUS they got wifi!!!


 pay for 3 nights get one free kinda shithole is it?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2014)

I want to be with Hydro in a sleepy Irish village, smoking ample weed , supping ale & stroking the local whore !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuck it jack off on the curtains...that'll show em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Get on the phone HG there must be a take away near where u are that will deliver if u cant be arsed going out for something, for that sorta thing google can actually be useful lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/3d-printed-cast-speeds-bone-recovery-using-ultrasound


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck it jack off on the curtains...that'll show em


i wouldnt you may catch something... who knows how many people have done it already...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

What's the crack with this posting code function?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Stop liking so many of my posts holy Grail ur making me feel uncomfortable


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Ur lurkings creeping me out 2 rambo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pay for 3 nights get one free kinda shithole is it?


It's actually not bad m8, not fuckin luxury but better than some kips I've stayed in over the years and payed 3 times the price.

I had a chippy earlier gaz so sorted for tonight, tomoro I'll get something on the way back. And NO I'm not wanking on the curtains ffs, I've to try and get this land lady to cook me dinner lol. It will work lads trust me


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 28, 2014)

had a slow smoked beef brisket grilled wrap with skin on, chunky fries n garlic n herb dip for lunch was bannnnnging lol dinner wasnt up to much tho just a frozen pizza which i added a shitload of toppings n cheese too, was nice enough but im hungry now, need food hmmmmmm lol

i wont a decent fone but carnt do this touch screen shit, i no the better touch screens are very responsive but still and its alot of cash for such a fragile wee thing lol id break a iphone or s4/5 in a matter of weeks.

and fuck of relax ya ira loving gypsy wanker lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's actually not bad m8, not fuckin luxury but better than some kips I've stayed in over the years and payed 3 times the price.
> 
> I had a chippy earlier gaz so sorted for tonight, tomoro I'll get something on the way back. And NO I'm not wanking on the curtains ffs, I've to try and get this land lady to cook me dinner lol. It will work lads trust me


Lol ok just don't rule out the curtains.. It's always a good plan to fall back on.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Right bed time lads, been on the road since after 4 this morning and back up at 6, see ye's


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stop liking so many of my posts holy Grail ur making me feel uncomfortable


nothing to worry about..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stop liking so many of my posts holy Grail ur making me feel uncomfortable


Hahaha, pot, kettle, black, 

(No mainey, cfl its not a black racism thing)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Cya later mate...you can say nigga all you want around those parts btw lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahaha, pot, kettle, black,
> 
> (No mainey, cfl its not a black racism thing)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)

If you lads haven't seen the room it's the worst movie of all time! So bad that it's gotten it's own cult following lol smoke n watch it.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/chuckys-bride.html
> 
> This is nxt on my list to go along with my exo, smoked it a cpl times and its a real nice sweet smoke, and heard good things about other eskobar strains


fuck sannie and his shit yielding mediocre meds. soz but had one of the nicest looking girls ive had and smoked like fkn crap, had 1 freebie germ out of 7 seeds yet all 9 belladonna germed in same conditions popped and were flowered out along side the jackberry x mad scientist good looking shit smoke. I for one will not be using them again. and ive really wanted Herijuana forever. grrrrr


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/3d-printed-cast-speeds-bone-recovery-using-ultrasound


Thats wat cats do with that inner quite growling they do


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 28, 2014)

rimmer .....cloner mate im proper needing it.....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 28, 2014)

What happened to the guy that created this thread :lozac: did he have a new acc made n lurks about still or is forever gone?

**Mainey**


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 29, 2014)

morning ladies.....have a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2014)

morning lem I take it the black man didn't show...?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


>


brilliant.. i was feeling like taking on a new look !
South Coast are you ready for this ... ha ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> What happened to the guy that created this thread :lozac: did he have a new acc made n lurks about still or is forever gone?
> 
> **Mainey**


Lozac is still around he pops in now and then


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

He's irish...pops into the Irish thread mostly. Nice guy,grows outdoors me thinks


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lozac is still around he pops in now and then


Ohh right every blue moon now n thens it must be lool

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's irish...pops into the Irish thread mostly. Nice guy,grows outdoors me thinks


Ahh right irish thread. Outdoor grower aye sounds big lol. Joke

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 29, 2014)

morning, watched the cunt have a cup of tea. and ive forgiven him but not said a thing.


BigMaineyXL said:


> Ohh right every blue moon now n thens it must be lool
> 
> **Mainey**


or red one..


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> morning, watched the cunt have a cup of tea. and ive forgiven him but not said a thing.
> 
> or red one..


Hahaha yeah. 
Morning to you too Grail

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 29, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Hahaha yeah.
> Morning to you too Grail
> 
> **Mainey**


i cant punish him for 2 weeks. hes just your average dumb joe ! they are all like that , theres so much ignorance to our plant , culture and way of life here in the UK. I am getting my stuff together to leave to Uruguay. Ive simply had enough of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Another stunning day n I'm working looool oh wells


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ohh right every blue moon now n thens it must be lool
> 
> **Mainey**


Not quite he was in here last week at some point,


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer .....cloner mate im proper needing it.....


yeah ive not forgotten about ya mate, just had to wait until today until i had money, you got any cuts ready out of interest? if so ill pop up at some point this week, today n tomorrow is kinda busy with going n getting the kittens n getting em settled in at home


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2014)

Nearly forgot....morning cunts lol

@shawny can you e-mail me please
@Gary can you e-mail me please


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 29, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fuck sannie and his shit yielding mediocre meds. soz but had one of the nicest looking girls ive had and smoked like fkn crap, had 1 freebie germ out of 7 seeds yet all 9 belladonna germed in same conditions popped and were flowered out along side the jackberry x mad scientist good looking shit smoke. I for one will not be using them again. and ive really wanted Herijuana forever. grrrrr


I wouldn't knock his gear that easy mate . His killing fields & extrema are sapposed to be awsome loads of grow diarys on the web m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2014)

thought you lot might like this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Bong was shipped this morning...6 days after order was placed!shit better come from Amsterdam n not America lol fuck that long ass wait. Never buying from grass city 
again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

Had a barney with the missus yesterday and missed signing on.

So Yorkie gets up early this morning for a bit of social engineering.

Makes a brand new email account in my pals name, send myself an email from said account thanking me for attending the job interview yesterday and regretfully informing me of my unsuccessful application.

Off to the jobcentre later to sign-on instead of yesterday, my reason for not attending was I had an interview.

"Can I prove it? Sure, he sent me an email this morning knocking me back. Here have a look, I'll show you on my phone now"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

smooth yorkie! you get away with it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> smooth yorkie! you get away with it?


I will do I reckon.

Leave it till later today, about closing and they'll make me an appointment for me to come back and sign.

So probably tomorrow I'll actually sign, at that point I'll have to show the email before they let me actually scratch.

I've done something similar before and it's been legit so I don't see why not.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

That's fuck all to be honest.

The DWP sent me a letter last month asking me to explain with good reason why I didn't go to a mandatory meeting with the work program, good reason or get sanctioned for 3 months.

I wrote them a letter back telling them that I suffer from a rare type of asthma called "Type II Brittle".
This rare form of asthma comes on out of the blue very suddenly and drops peak flow so severely it can cause death.

On that morning I suffered an attack of Type II Brittle asthma and after being given emergency CPR by a friend it left me too physically incapable of making the appointment.

I do suffer from Type II Brittle and it can kill but I didn't have an attack that day.

I've missed another 2 appointment's since and they haven't yet sent me a letter to explain those times, I don't have another scheduled appointment for 3 weeks. 

We'll see what I come up with by then if I go or not.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not quite he was in here last week at some point,


True I checked but thwn before that was a long while so last week was his festive visit lets say lol

**Mainey**


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 29, 2014)

morning geezers, Would any of you lot be interested in a vape pen for the Erbals, Ic3 has one and can tell you what there like.. 12.50 to you geezers on here..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nearly forgot....morning cunts lol
> 
> @shawny can you e-mail me please
> @Gary can you e-mail me please


Email m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's fuck all to be honest.
> 
> The DWP sent me a letter last month asking me to explain with good reason why I didn't go to a mandatory meeting with the work program, good reason or get sanctioned for 3 months.
> 
> ...


christ that's the sort of stuff you shouldn't tempt fate by saying. like saying i couldn't come into work monday as my gran died then she pops her clogs the next week shit. and lol type II brittle WTF what's type one. 'taffy' not belittling your condition man but that's a daft name for asthma


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

"Brittle asthma is a kind of asthma distinguishable by recurrent, severe attacks. Type 1 brittle asthma is a disease with wide peak flow variability, despite intense medication. Type 2 brittle asthma is background well-controlled asthma with sudden severe exacerbation's."


Otherwise completely untraceable (I found out I had hereditary asthma at eighteen, I suspected at about 14-15) and comes out of the blue.

I've been close to the edge about 4-5 times in the last 8 years, it's no fun I tell you.
Shit's the missus right up but she's come to understand there's nothing to be done but call the ambulance if I completely stop breathing.

Hey ho, life goes on. lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 29, 2014)

Right geezers, i'm gonna go look for some guerrilla spots with a spliff or two.. Il try snap some pics see ya's laters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

my missus has bad asthma i know what your talking about fella. it's frightening stuff. i've a mate who's had bad attacks coming out of nightclubs in the cold. no fun taking him to the A&E off ya nut, at the weekend but what can you do. he just kiind of looks at you and says right it's time call the ambo.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 29, 2014)

Made order last night round midnight and dispatched now. Should be with ne tomorrow or Thursday likely tomorrow. My new 240*120. Thats 5
4 of em I own now think I need get a bigg spot next the 240*240 or 300*200 seems appealing for 3 girls vegged for 4 months experiment n allowed to stretch more than the current experiment. Hate wen I get tent mad just start thinking all the crazyy ass long ideas. Not like shits legal to b so long but its so tempting so seductive to my lustful mind.

**Mainey**


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Had a barney with the missus yesterday and missed signing on.
> 
> So Yorkie gets up early this morning for a bit of social engineering.
> 
> ...


Smmmmmooootttthhhhhhhhh as you like lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 29, 2014)

I have asthma . Extremely bad when I was a kid . Not a very nice thing to have . I've been in hospital many times . Not been able to breath if a frightening experiance


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I wouldn't knock his gear that easy mate . His killing fields & extrema are sapposed to be awsome loads of grow diarys on the web m8


I wasted 4 months and as I said, it looked awesome, just wasn't all that, the pineapple chunk along side it yielded more, smoked better but looked nowhere near as good as the Jb x MS. ok, perhaps I was hasty to slag off all his strains but what with 0% germ on the herijuana and what the other turned out to be.... I was and still am pissed with them. id waited months to grow Herijuana and 0/5 germed... tamping!!!! 1/2 Jb x MS but all 10 pinaeapple chunk popped and I grew 8 out (was only gonna be 4 with 3 best Heri's).... ah well......


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 29, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I wasted 4 months and as I said, it looked awesome, just wasn't all that, the pineapple chunk along side it yielded more, smoked better but looked nowhere near as good as the Jb x MS. ok, perhaps I was hasty to slag off all his strains but what with 0% germ on the herijuana and what the other turned out to be.... I was and still am pissed with them. id waited months to grow Herijuana and 0/5 germed... tamping!!!! 1/2 Jb x MS but all 10 pinaeapple chunk popped and I grew 8 out (was only gonna be 4 with 3 best Heri's).... ah well......


Get in touch with him he will send you some more out mate .


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Get in touch with him he will send you some more out mate .


already did m8, questioned how I germed them cause it wasn't their recommended method. 95% success rate for me usually. I documented the whole process, for a grow journal on here, with photos, so had plenty of proof of all id said but they didn't wanna know m8... I thought it was a bit mad as id heard nothing but good about them... disappointed.com


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've a mate who's had bad attacks coming out of nightclubs in the cold. no fun taking him to the A&E off ya nut, at the weekend but what can you do. he just kiind of looks at you and says right it's time call the ambo.


Yeah I'm kind of like that, you just know as it comes it's gonna fuck you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

The amount of times I've walked from the staff area of a workplace, through the kitchen and by the time I've got to the bar I'm on my arse wheezing. lol

Fucking steam, grrrr!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2014)

Easy boys how do on this sunny afternoon? Sae mail matey


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 29, 2014)

Sunny? Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how do on this sunny afternoon? Sae mail matey


Easy shawny hows things m8, im just chilling at home with the kids just home from school so gonna send em out to enjoy the sun, its prob the hottest day of year so far up here, Just wish I had a smoke to sit and enjoy with it but the wifes got my by the balls just now says im not allowed any cash for smoke as its for spending money on hols nxt week, and mostly for the kids so I cant exactly argue about it lol,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

A song for a nice sunny day like 2day


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

where you all @? fkn Bahamas, cloudy as fuck here!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

this more like it for me


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Easy shawny hows things m8, im just chilling at home with the kids just home from school so gonna send em out to enjoy the sun, its prob the hottest day of year so far up here, Just wish I had a smoke to sit and enjoy with it but the wifes got my by the balls just now says im not allowed any cash for smoke as its for spending money on hols nxt week, and mostly for the kids so I cant exactly argue about it lol,


HOLS NEXT WEEK? ours only just gone back... phew!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Fair fucks on managing a holiday...the gf went to England not 2 long ago so imma use that as an excuse for me to go to the dam by myself come canna cup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/tory-thinktank-pushes-for-easing-of-cannabis-laws-to-be-cornerstone-of-partys-election-manifesto-9299048.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Easy shawny hows things m8, im just chilling at home with the kids just home from school so gonna send em out to enjoy the sun, its prob the hottest day of year so far up here, Just wish I had a smoke to sit and enjoy with it but the wifes got my by the balls just now says im not allowed any cash for smoke as its for spending money on hols nxt week, and mostly for the kids so I cant exactly argue about it lol,


Yeh things are good mate just busy as fuck at work can't complain tho aye.....sensible woman u got there Gaz....Yeh save that dough and give the kids a hols to remember ay mate then get back and fuckin smash it big style naaam sayin lol.....

Don't know what u lot on about its been a scorcher today man I've managed to tan me forearms today lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> HOLS NEXT WEEK? ours only just gone back... phew!!!


Yeah the schools just went back here to but I had booked a hol to spain last year after a harvest this is us just going now, but aft I had to shut grow down I never made the money I expected to for spending so we scraping whatever we can 2gether, at least its all inclusive so all food and more importantly Drinks are free, and kids get free ice cream as well.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fair fucks on managing a holiday...the gf went to England not 2 long ago so imma use that as an excuse for me to go to the dam by myself come canna cup


Ma wife sent me on a one night stay to the dam last december for me birthday, was pret good but was better the year b4 when she came wit me, its not that great on ur own there, im going for the cup this year that my bday prezzie from the misses but she coming too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ma wife sent me on a one night stay to the dam last december for me birthday, was pret good but was better the year b4 when she came wit me, its not that great on ur own there, im going for the cup this year that my bday prezzie from the misses but she coming too


Yeah I'd only go for maybe 3 days n I'll see if any of the lads will go but alas their all on the dole n spend their money the day then get it lol...the gf can't come, someone has to mind the dog n cats n she doesn't smoke anyways n it's nice to have some time to myself..away from her lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah the schools just went back here to but I had booked a hol to spain last year after a harvest this is us just going now, but aft I had to shut grow down I never made the money I expected to for spending so we scraping whatever we can 2gether, at least its all inclusive so all food and more importantly Drinks are free, and kids get free ice cream as well.


banging mate, have a great time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

Sunny as fuck in toon, I told work I was going yem to trim, been in the boozer since 2. Only shitter is I still have to trim...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ma wife sent me on a one night stay to the dam last december for me birthday, was pret good but was better the year b4 when she came wit me, its not that great on ur own there, im going for the cup this year that my bday prezzie from the misses but she coming too


me and mine went too... didn't go to the cup once tho , couldn't get me out the coffee shops long enough


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> banging mate, have a great time!


Cheers mate im sure we will its a hols for the kids so prob come back needing another holiday without em tho lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers mate im sure we will its a hols for the kids so prob come back needing another holiday without em tho lol


try the Hague m8, very relaxing place


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'd only go for maybe 3 days n I'll see if any of the lads will go but alas their all on the dole n spend their money the day then get it lol...the gf can't come, someone has to mind the dog n cats n she doesn't smoke anyways n it's nice to have some time to myself..away from her lol


have a good one , just read this. go for it. time to chill by your self.
cool


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally back home with the 2 new kittens, mission n a half trying to get lil un to stop chasing em constantly bless her lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2014)

@shawnybizzle 
@Garybhoy11 

Fairies will be on their way tomorrow lads, missed the P.O. today coz of getting these cats so will get it done in the morning for ya`s


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers sae


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2014)

Scratch appointment tomorrow @ 3:30pm.

Clockwork!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @shawnybizzle
> @Garybhoy11
> 
> Fairies will be on their way tomorrow lads, missed the P.O. today coz of getting these cats so will get it done in the morning for ya`s


Nice one mate cheers,

How did u get on with the bubble bags mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Scratch appointment tomorrow @ 3:30pm.
> 
> Clockwork!


Well played yman well played lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Fuck me I hate fucking working lol definitely wanna go perp when we move sick of this work carry on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

Fucking finally something went good 2day, the wife just came thru from kitchen asking what a bag was she found in freezer turned out to be a half oz of dry frozen sugar leave trim from my last exo plant the other month, not had a smoke since sat night so some qwiso is on the cards 2nite,


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry on the late arrival had all sort to do today. thought id say hey !
Just ordered a cutting of Sally D to occupy myself with since i had to ditch the MJ plant !
blazing on some nice hash plant from the beans from sensi.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

few jars in the sun, home, filter changed and chopped 3 plants in just under 3 hours, time for a cheeky couple of bongos afore making scran. i've even caught the sun and not absolutely baked myself for a change..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 29, 2014)

Don scissor hands....Riu's scissor extrordinaire of the month


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don scissor hands....Riu's scissor extrordinaire of the month


More like don 'was a great idea to go drinking in the sun at the time but now regrets it' ton.Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/cannabis-cannabinoids-and-cancer-–-evidence-so-far


----------



## Angrybeaver (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone on here has tried re using a plant after harvest by planting it outside guerilla grow style?? Got one finishing in the next couple weeks and was wondering weather it's worth it?? Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

je ne regrette rien lads, gotta make hay in the toon, it's forecast for minus and hard frost at the weekend ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> je ne regrette rien lads, gotta make hay in the toon, it's forecast for minus and hard frost at the weekend ffs


 Ah you fecker Édith Piaf is gonna be in my head for the night lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah
> 
> Ah you fecker Édith Piaf is gonna be in my head for the night lol


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 29, 2014)

put 2 of these into soil today  http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/klock-werkz-oranges-homegrown-cannabag

and 2 Buddha balls kush ( both bean boyz genetics)


----------



## snoyl (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok so im fancying lemon skunk,white strawberry skunk and super lemon haze all from greenhouse seeds,anyone any experience of any of these?
Ive got Exo on the go along with nl and a super skunk,well impressed with the nl and ss,theyre looking super healthy,and thats not bad considering i fucked up and reused my soil,newbie mistake wont do that again!
Yeah so anyone any experience of any of those 3 strains boys?cheers !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah
> 
> Ah you fecker Édith Piaf is gonna be in my head for the night lol


Nooooooooooooooo. Ooooooon


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Sorry on the late arrival had all sort to do today. thought id say hey !
> Just ordered a cutting of Sally D to occupy myself with since i had to ditch the MJ plant !
> blazing on some nice hash plant from the beans from sensi.


Get some tomatoes in for time being n other fruits n vegs let landlord come check that out or send feds in n they see that. Big fuck u on ya neighbour n dem all

**Mainey**


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

Missus advises I'm lobster pink....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 29, 2014)

feel rough

bork!

and i got like 3 diffrent grow areas to look after,, FUKSAKE,

EASY DON, u have good trip pal?u went away dintcha/?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 29, 2014)

is there anything you can grow legally and make good money? or is it not worth it ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> feel rough
> 
> bork!
> 
> ...


aye man, tenerife, was lush getting a few days n the sun, BB's new one fireballs got a 2nd place in the indoor category. pretty chuffed with that. 

what you rough with? self inflicted or actually ill? 


klashnekoffsmoker said:


> is there anything you can grow legally and make good money? or is it not worth it ..


exotic mushrooms, not the trippy kind.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

are foreigners in Uruguay even allowed the same laws as natives? same as Colorado even people outside of the state aint allowed to buy as much what bout foreigners?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Apr 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man, tenerife, was lush getting a few days n the sun, BB's new one fireballs got a 2nd place in the indoor category. pretty chuffed with that.
> 
> what you rough with? self inflicted or actually ill?
> 
> exotic mushrooms, not the trippy kind.


who the fuck can I sell them too haha and how much can you make off a crop in a 2.4 x 1.2 m space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2014)

restaurants and mail order off the web. pretty easy to set up actually. and as for weight, fucked if i know man.

stick to weed it's easier


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd check out a few 5. Star restaurants n see what they would take n how much n do a feasibility study before hand to see if she's even worth the bother


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice cheeky number .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Fucking he'll man my eBay apps costly enough I'd spend some dosh if I had a gambling app lol


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking he'll man my eBay apps costly enough I'd spend some dosh if I had a gambling app lol


Got to be in it to win it mate lol . I was winning big money last year . Don't bother as much anymore . Still great to win though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

That's what the bookies tell us anyways haha


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah ive not forgotten about ya mate, just had to wait until today until i had money, you got any cuts ready out of interest? if so ill pop up at some point this week, today n tomorrow is kinda busy with going n getting the kittens n getting em settled in at home


ive got some in the bubbels noy expecting roots for another week....however using your cloner will boist this as in using a haribo box with a polystyrene lid with holes melted in.......i keept forgetting to fill it up, now the polystyrene lowers with the water letting me know lol....

so if your rather cash let me know......or i can give u a cut of candy land..... Its from the batch i got ready for u last time its 10" tall and in a 20ltr pot.......its flipable now ....

i have one other clone of this that i kept and could try and shave the roots down for ya to get it in a smaller pot ......

atm i just keep taking and rooting cuts, then chucking em and doing it again....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Sushi, ain't smoked all day ripped the bong nips got hard lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking finally something went good 2day, the wife just came thru from kitchen asking what a bag was she found in freezer turned out to be a half oz of dry frozen sugar leave trim from my last exo plant the other month, not had a smoke since sat night so some qwiso is on the cards 2nite,


def wanna see t


BigMaineyXL said:


> Get some tomatoes in for time being n other fruits n vegs let landlord come check that out or send feds in n they see that. Big fuck u on ya neighbour n dem all
> 
> **Mainey**


i have some fucking pansies and chilli and crocuses for em ...
yes a big fuck u to the grasses....! 

i ordered to sally divinorum since its legal ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sushi, ain't smoked all day ripped the bong nips got hard lol


Sushi? What was in that bong lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Check out these sweet fucking grinders with changeable mesh screens n shiz!!
http://www.kannastor.com/
They come with a limited lifetime warranty against defects n shizzle.


----------



## snoyl (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys thats great,great to feel welcome too ya shower o cunts im gonna give big mainey all your addresses mainey go get them son if u need a hand just give me a shout bro lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

looks nice but i still want that titanium large space-case lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

I know man its in my Amazon basket but I love the idea of the interchangeable screen meshes n glass base(optional)


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys thats great,great to feel welcome too ya shower o cunts im gonna give big mainey all your addresses mainey go get them son if u need a hand just give me a shout bro lol


sorry man some rude fuckers in here lmao, the lemon skunk n off course the super lemon haze ive smoked and very nice gear the slh is as comman as ''cheese'' in alot of parts of the uk nowdays, and if you hit a nice pheno its great weed real top shelf, the lemon skunk ive only smoked once or twice, ive never grown it neither the other.

lots dont like greenhouse seeds, and only clones of slh which i presumed to be greenhouse is my only experience of growing there strains, but ive taste a few of there strains and never been disapointed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

How's the qwiso coming along Gary u creeper


----------



## snoyl (Apr 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry man some rude fuckers in here lmao, the lemon skunk n off course the super lemon haze ive smoked and very nice gear the slh is as comman as ''cheese'' in alot of parts of the uk nowdays, and if you hit a nice pheno its great weed real top shelf, the lemon skunk ive only smoked once or twice, ive never grown it neither the other.
> 
> lots dont like greenhouse seeds, and only clones of slh which i presumed to be greenhouse is my only experience but ive taste a few of there strains and never been disapointed.


Cheers for replying,just wondering though why dont some people like ghs?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 29, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Cheers for replying,just wondering though why dont some people like ghs?


they had or have some poor breeding methods or so i read, and alot of people dont like arjens attitude ie ''im the king of weed'' cause i chuck some chems on a fem plant to make it spit seeds then claim the holy grail of weed in said seeds lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 29, 2014)

dog kush


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Is that you?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 29, 2014)

lol no......but may be of intrest to some.....

well done bb on 2nd place with fireballs......quite the trophy cabinet your building!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ive got some in the bubbels noy expecting roots for another week....however using your cloner will boist this as in using a haribo box with a polystyrene lid with holes melted in.......i keept forgetting to fill it up, now the polystyrene lowers with the water letting me know lol....
> 
> so if your rather cash let me know......or i can give u a cut of candy land..... Its from the batch i got ready for u last time its 10" tall and in a 20ltr pot.......its flipable now ....
> 
> ...


tell me about it, mate of a mate wanted 36 of my bellas, >>>> 2 weeks and they're cut, rooted and ready to go..... he reckons someones found his growroom so he gotta set up elsewhere..... fk sake. what a waste of 35 rockwool cubes... grrr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's the qwiso coming along Gary u creeper


Its almost all smoked m8, only got 1.6g and already done a J and cpl bongs, but its been severely needed I been stressing all day 2day, hopefully shud be getting a nice little parcel 2morro followed by another on thursday so that should keep me going till im away,


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Cheers for replying,just wondering though why dont some people like ghs?


don't germ well and when they do, rarely turn out like greenhouse seeds manage to grow em. had a crop of white rhino that had more leaf than a fucking lettuce processing factory, if there is such a thing. I recently thought id try em again as I wanted to do a grow off with seedsman white widow and theirs... both seedsman ww popped and are thriving, ghs didn't even break the soil. wtf??? 1 rhino out 3 did though along with both White Lemon and they'll be grown out together, see how much leaf I can come up with this time. pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its almost all smoked m8, only got 1.6g and already done a J and cpl bongs, but its been severely needed I been stressing all day 2day, hopefully shud be getting a nice little parcel 2morro followed by another on thursday so that should keep me going till im away,


You beast! Nice one on the fairies for helping...yeah I called you a fairy!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> dog kush


heres my effort, banana kush... cough cough


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lol no......but may be of intrest to some.....
> 
> well done bb on 2nd place with fireballs......quite the trophy cabinet your building!!


Damn it i was gonna make fun of your hand good n proper.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

I grow Lemon Skunk best ever. Personal favorite. Always in the tent  Good yield. Super easy trim/Just calyxes. Never had any ill or mold or non. Full Lemon! Like serious lemon. Finish in 58days.
Also have a white widow bout 10days into flower vigorous monster. Also just germinated 3 SLH hope i find one that fits the hype.
Took down Goji Og yesterday. Wow its just wow  Like this new hash i got today. Sticky sleeper.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Damn it i was gonna make fun of your hand good n proper.


Go to the 6s. Its Jigfresh, lol. Bad humor man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I grow Lemon Skunk best ever. Personal favorite. Always in the tent  Good yield. Super easy trim/Just calyxes. Never had any ill or mold or non. Full Lemon! Like serious lemon. Finish in 58days.
> Also have a white widow bout 10days into flower vigorous monster. Also just germinated 3 SLH hope i find one that fits the hype.
> Took down Goji Og yesterday. Wow its just wow  Like this new hash i got today. Sticky sleeper.
> View attachment 3141101 View attachment 3141102[/Q


 ur pics are always a pleasure to take an ol gander at


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 29, 2014)

Thx m8. Likewise on the thread comments  You know i like your humor.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Go to the 6s. Its Jigfresh, lol. Bad humor man


 
yea relax is right u do take great piks......its a shame we don't all have good cams there's loads of grows let down by shit piks!......

good luck on the slh quest.....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

morning ladies......harvest days are approaching rapidly and i haven't been this excited since i found out baz likes 4 legs and furrrrrr


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> tell me about it, mate of a mate wanted 36 of my bellas, >>>> 2 weeks and they're cut, rooted and ready to go..... he reckons someones found his growroom so he gotta set up elsewhere..... fk sake. what a waste of 35 rockwool cubes... grrr


 give him one cut and tell him to learn cloning....36 cuts ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> give him one cut and tell him to learn cloning....36 cuts ffs


lol if he learns weres the money.....some peeps just cant clone....even with fogponics eh!  loool

im feeling kuntish today for some reason.....


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Check out these sweet fucking grinders with changeable mesh screens n shiz!!
> http://www.kannastor.com/
> They come with a limited lifetime warranty against defects n shizzle.



the price is a bit wild... 

i thought this for £4 would ok...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/part-high-quality-aluminium-grinder/dp/B00D4A9DZQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398844891&sr=8-7&keywords=herb+grinder


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> the price is a bit wild...
> 
> i thought this for £4 would ok...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/part-high-quality-aluminium-grinder/dp/B00D4A9DZQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1398844891&sr=8-7&keywords=herb grinder


Nah man, small price to pay for a lifetime warranty n the replaceable screens make it oh so classy.


I'm still undecided on that or the space case n it's sassy titanium finish.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man, small price to pay for a lifetime warranty n the replaceable screens make it oh so classy.
> 
> 
> I'm still undecided on that or the space case n it's sassy titanium finish.


if your looking at it forever then yep i guess its good.
if your on a shoestring like me atm £4 is a "possible" option.

sassy titanium... you weed tart ! lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

£4 is a possible option....loool love it.....i feel ya man....most of us have been there!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man, small price to pay for a lifetime warranty n the replaceable screens make it oh so classy.
> 
> 
> I'm still undecided on that or the space case n it's sassy titanium finish.


not that expensive for lifetime as u say.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

i feel propper like SHIT,

2nd day into my hard reduction of subbies and shit im feeling it feel like ima throw up everyware and shitting thru eye of a needle,

gunna MAN it tho. uurgh

cant belive none of u sauages have any tablets,
CUNTS!

and rambo i KNOW u have sum cough up


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

does anyone know if sea of seeds keep there stock in the fridge


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> £4 is a possible option....loool love it.....i feel ya man....most of us have been there!!


ya... bit whack atm. but i got weed , food and roof over my head so im greatful.

hell if you got weed its better than money anyway. having money and no weed sucks goats balls big time.
i got a space case grinder years ago and its served very well.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i feel propper like SHIT,
> 
> 2nd day into my hard reduction of subbies and shit im feeling it feel like ima throw up everyware and shitting thru eye of a needle,
> 
> ...


have you tried Salvia Divinorum for supressing craving ?

apparently it has properties that are used in healing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i feel propper like SHIT,
> 
> 2nd day into my hard reduction of subbies and shit im feeling it feel like ima throw up everyware and shitting thru eye of a needle,
> 
> ...


Is it by choice ur cutting down or a short supply?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is it by choice ur cutting down or a short supply?


choice, told the gp to fuk himself hes a unt and he splaying with firs,

tried storming out in protest but fucking green button on door got me and ruined the moment,

got enough of em in the cupboard, but fact is. SIK of being slave to the meds man, waking up every AM feeling lie shit, if im out and about having to coe home early coz i need them 

fuk that id rather be sik as fuk for a few weeks and be of them once and for all

did this sum time bak with 1000mg per day of pregabs... OOOF that was like wellll bad.

this is gunna be worse for sure


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

Gonna be the longest 14hrs 20minutes till I can get bakedd. Get the weed up in my lungs. Been missing madam Jane, N I swear the bitch misses intoxicating my every breath too.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Gonna be the longest 14hrs 20minutes till I can get bakedd. Get the weed up in my lungs. Been missing madam Jane, N I swear the bitch misses intoxicating my every breath too.
> 
> **Mainey**



why so exact?giro day and posty opens what?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> choice, told the gp to fuk himself hes a unt and he splaying with firs,
> 
> tried storming out in protest but fucking green button on door got me and ruined the moment,
> 
> ...


Ah that's what the story was with the green button the last day...LOL! It's a right cunt to start with mate but it's well worth it, I've been there n u know urself from the other crap u got off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know about the fridge but sea of seeds can't take card payment at the moment lems

i've still got the space case i started with 10 years ago, no titanium like but it's still serving me just fine. i've smoked the screen in desperate times and cleaned it with alcohol and it's just like brand new.

Ic3 man fuck the subbies off, a few days and you won;t be a slave to them no more. easier said than done i know but worth a go.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why so exact?giro day and posty opens what?


Loool u ass. It's gone be the 1st of may then so end of month and that's my cue to spark that bad boy up

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i feel propper like SHIT,
> 
> 2nd day into my hard reduction of subbies and shit im feeling it feel like ima throw up everyware and shitting thru eye of a needle,
> 
> ...


 got nothing but weed mate, did ct 3 x, man miserable....it takes time and then all is good ...poison in ...poison out, then u can be a smug cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Loool u ass. It's gone be the 1st if may then so end of month and that's my cue to spark that bad boy up
> 
> **Mainey**


Fair fucks bud I've managed to stop smoking a few times but I always ended up drinking to excess lol last time I stopped to lower my tolerance I got legal highs since I don't booze anymore but all they ended up doing was giving me a headache lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fair fucks bud I've managed to stop smoking a few times but I always ended up drinking to excess lol last time I stopped to lower my tolerance I got legal highs since I don't booze anymore but all they ended up doing was giving me a headache lol


Loool ur a nutter. Legal highs can b lethal.
If your gone quit for a while then absolutely try not to compensate in any other way cuz thats just as bad bro.

**Mainey**


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't know about the fridge but sea of seeds can't take card payment at the moment lems
> 
> i've still got the space case i started with 10 years ago, no titanium like but it's still serving me just fine. i've smoked the screen in desperate times and cleaned it with alcohol and it's just like brand new.
> 
> Ic3 man fuck the subbies off, a few days and you won;t be a slave to them no more. easier said than done i know but worth a go.


smoked the screen... damn thatd be strong.
good thinking...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning cunts, 

Ice any sign of they beans yet m8?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Loool ur nutter.
> If your gone quit for a while then absolutely try not to compensate in any other way cuz thats just as bad bro.
> 
> **Mainey**


Can't do it mate, I've tried it many a time but only managed it once n that sucked balls but it got me sober.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can't do it mate, I've tried it many a time but only managed it once n that sucked balls but it got me sober.


Least you accomplished it ones before. I find it easy after 10days

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning cunts,
> 
> Ice any sign of they beans yet m8?


middle class area gary, mailcomes after lunch, cant have the letterbox disturbing all the judges and lawyers and gps around about.


cheers don, yeh thats what m doing, rapid reduciton and off, like over a few days and i feel like shite. but yeh ilbe a zilion times better of them, just hard with kids bouncing on ya and a few grows to look after. heads wrecked like

walking down street start wailing to this fucking song, bollox all the emotions startin , wayya know i may be a normal human being in a few months.

no worries zedd, like u say u dun do less than 10. canna afford that LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning cunts.....same as you relax if I ain't got any green I drink myself into oblivion lol but still crave a joint as well....fuck that for a laugh I like weed.too much mate.....told the Mrs I wanna buy a volcano and she's lerting me  gonna wait till next week tho as gotta buy a new small set up on satdy more fuckin moolah

Yeh hang in there ic3 and battle the fucker out mate like evryone says easier said than done but you'll be a new man after


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> middle class area gary, mailcomes after lunch, cant have the letterbox disturbing all the judges and lawyers and gps around about.
> 
> 
> cheers don, yeh thats what m doing, rapid reduciton and off, like over a few days and i feel like shite. but yeh ilbe a zilion times better of them, just hard with kids bouncing on ya and a few grows to look after. heads wrecked like
> ...



yes you gypsy cunt ... lowering the tone ...

ha ha ha .. kidding !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning cunts.....same as you relax if I ain't got any green I drink myself into oblivion lol but still crave a joint as well....fuck that for a laugh I like weed.too much mate.....told the Mrs I wanna buy a volcano and she's lerting me  gonna wait till next week tho as gotta buy a new small set up on satdy more fuckin moolah
> 
> Yeh hang in there ic3 and battle the fucker out mate like evryone says easier said than done but you'll be a new man after


Congratulations mate i got mine off vapeoshop but Google vapeoshop discount code n u get like 15% off everything in their store including the digital volcano which most sites exclude from their discounts sooo it was the cheapest volcano I could find...hope that helps yeah.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's the link,it's a 10% discount...may not seem that much but when it's a digital volcano ur saving a nice few bob
http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/vaposhop-europes-1-vaporizer-store.4187/


----------



## snoyl (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i feel propper like SHIT,
> 
> 2nd day into my hard reduction of subbies and shit im feeling it feel like ima throw up everyware and shitting thru eye of a needle,
> 
> ...


Subbies,is that for opiate addiction?You get them in my part of the world to wean you off methadone once youre down to a small amount.Theyre the only drug,bar crystal meth,that Ive never tried but Ive heard theyre good to snort lol.Yeah so youll be rattling eh?Surely you must know someone whod have df's?Or even cocodamol,u can buy them over the counter,theyd take the edge off but ud have to watch for all the paracetamol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well my posts just been, happy fucking days, time to blaze a fat exo J and get my stoned face on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> smoked the screen... damn thatd be strong.
> good thinking...


aye, it fucking ruined me. it went up like paper and i wasn't going to waste it so just chased the lot. spannered me good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well my posts just been, happy fucking days, time to blaze a fat exo J and get my stoned face on


still waiting on mine, those fuckers knock with a feather.


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning Geezers, So went out yesterday to check the spots ive grown in before and go scope out some new ones and my god my spot had changed in 2 years 8-9 foot of brambles and shit around the clearing its gonna be perfect if i can hack abit out to crawl through lmao, And Ic3 hold in there mate il be over to see you tomorrow if you still want a hand mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like ol prolapse has relapsed with the likes lol


----------



## snoyl (Apr 30, 2014)

Any of u ladies like cycling?just watched yesterdays t.o.t,i really thought yates was gonna do it!mon the brits eh gary BHOY lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

ta don!! Ill have to wait till its back on.......

24 lemon stompers popped, took cuts of the best male....another 12 to pop and see if there's a better one in a few weeks.....if there is ill use both males.

if not i have all i need to make "London lemon" ready to go into pollination....im thinking outdoors light dep.....i could squeeze two seed runs out this year then......cant do indoors as this is my first time in expecting pollen to fly.....

wanting to cram in as many crosses as i can....i think if i use fem seeds i can find another good mum to lemon up but i cant choose.....

this.........

http://seaofseeds.com/psycho-crack-13757

or this......

http://seaofseeds.com/breeders-boutique-psycho-killer


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ta don!! Ill have to wait till its back on.......
> 
> 24 lemon stompers popped, took cuts of the best male....another 12 to pop and see if there's a better one in a few weeks.....if there is ill use both males.
> 
> ...


Loving the sound of London Lemon..!
what about the psycho killer ?

http://seaofseeds.com/breeders-boutique-psycho-killer

looks like some wild dank..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

If needed I'll happily pop of few of ur seeds lem...I've the DM reverse on hand n all


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ta don!! Ill have to wait till its back on.......
> 
> 24 lemon stompers popped, took cuts of the best male....another 12 to pop and see if there's a better one in a few weeks.....if there is ill use both males.
> 
> ...




SORRY ! i missed the psycho killer you already noticed..

oopppsss


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Why go to Sea of Seeds to buy BB's Psycho Killer?

Go straight through the BB site to DST direct.

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## Turbanator (Apr 30, 2014)

woulndt mind a shot at the physco crack, but the kicer is DOES it still have that unique pungent physcosis smell/taste? thats the thang innit.

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/test/

lol seling pcs now ahaa


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

hmmmmm London psycho killer does sound v.good.....however i would like a cut of the lemon pledge pheno if Mr.west still has it donnyfer....

relax your more then welcome i cant pop em all lol...

yea yorky i will mate just was on that site at the time....

.........

candyland update......pistils are starting to die back moving into the swell phase....still has the candy smell and tastes v strong (found a popcorn nug lol  )

buds are made from foxtails....on her seems very scherry leaning.......the other one has buds more in keeping with slh.....but smells of cherry then haze


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


>


Dub what are they vape pens like u selling? U got any pics?


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

give me an hour and il make a video for you all. if you toke bho you will love them. but there just as immense for flowers i have 3 tops i use one for kief one for oil one for kief. ive toked em in trainstations cafes and generally on the go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/test/
> 
> lol seling pcs now ahaa


WTF!?


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

one for flower*


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dub what are they vape pens like u selling? U got any pics?


i wanan know an all £12 is cheap.....no batery ice said....how much is one of them......glad they do flowers!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> WTF!?


ill have a dell and some dank please!!!


----------



## Turbanator (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> WTF!?


IM JUST A NOSEy web dir browsing cunt lol

spot on them vapes lem, just gottaget usedto loading her up, obviously packher too tight then shes hard to toke, get it sussed and its blinding wee thing


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

yeah no battery mate but i can get you one for 8 quid, probs find one cheaper on ebay, and there shit hot for the flower im trying to find my battery if not il have one up by tonight for you'z il do em at a 11 quid each for 2 of em always good to have a back up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmmmm London psycho killer does sound v.good.....however i would like a cut of the lemon pledge pheno if Mr.west still has it donnyfer....
> 
> relax your more then welcome i cant pop em all lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> IM JUST A NOSEy web dir browsing cunt lol


that you are lad. getting it removed shorlty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmmmm London psycho killer does sound v.good.....however i would like a cut of the lemon pledge pheno if Mr.west still has it donnyfer....
> 
> candyland update......pistils are starting to die back moving into the swell phase....still has the candy smell and tastes v strong (found a popcorn nug lol  )
> 
> buds are made from foxtails....on her seems very scherry leaning.......the other one has buds more in keeping with slh.....but smells of cherry then haze


not sure if he still has it man, probably though. he's up to his eyes with a new bairn at the moment though. 

any new pics of the ladies lems?


----------



## onemanalone (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys! 

I am living in the UK I am Zimbabwean by birth and now live here and boy everyone is getting ripped off over here 1/8 costs £20 but an 1/8 is supposed to be 3.5g and the best weight I ever got was 3g and that was about 2yrs ago now I keep getting between 1.7- 2g I started my own grow about 5 weeks ago because I really don't c how it is worth buying these pics poor size bags because the only thing I got to compare with is the price of weed in Zimbabwe which was $10 USD for a standard carrier bag full let me know wot sort of weights u guys r getting in ur areas! growing your own has got to be the way forward still though lol can't wait to c if they legalise weed the only reason I smoke is self medication and tbh it is the only thing that has kept me out of trouble with the risk of being locked up if I get caught using and now growing!


----------



## onemanalone (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh sorry guys here r my plants I knw one is a girl as she is showing pre- flower they both r in their 5th week!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am living in the UK I am Zimbabwean by birth and now live here and boy everyone is getting ripped off over here 1/8 costs £20 but an 1/8 is supposed to be 3.5g and the best weight I ever got was 3g and that was about 2yrs ago now I keep getting between 1.7- 2g I started my own grow about 5 weeks ago because I really don't c how it is worth buying these pics poor size bags because the only thing I got to compare with is the price of weed in Zimbabwe which was $10 USD for a standard carrier bag full let me know wot sort of weights u guys r getting in ur areas! growing your own has got to be the way forward still though lol can't wait to c if they legalise weed the only reason I smoke is self medication and tbh it is the only thing that has kept me out of trouble with the risk of being locked up if I get caught using and now growing!


Hi........................!


----------



## onemanalone (Apr 30, 2014)

Arrid said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Nice to see the population of UK growers on RIU has increased!
> 
> ...


Wow I am getting 20s at 1.7 which is a major rip off!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

iceman....pm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> Hi guys! the price of weed in Zimbabwe which was $10 USD for a standard carrier bag full


Hi man.

£200 an ounce is going rate.

No offence but African weed is cheap as dirt for a reason.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> Wow I am getting 20s at 1.7 which is a major rip off!


 that's what I like to hear....not that uve been ripped pal, but that the weights r goin down, fukin brilliant im jacking my prices ta man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hi man.
> 
> £200 an ounce is going rate.
> 
> No offence but African weed is cheap as dirt for a reason.


 2 rite y, fukin bushweed is gash u get lung disease 4 u get hi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

like the calm before the storm this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

oneman, what have you got those plants in? looks like a carrier bag inside a bucket?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

ill grab some at lights out mate.....plants are flopped down everywere lol......

i spend weeks tying em down....then weeks tying them together.....

ive found I can fuck with the white ballance and some speed shit.....it gets rid of the lines but u have to look hard lol ive sent ice one i took a few days ago.. .


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

anyone got any good ideas for stopping the tent sides sucking in from neg pressure??

atm in using spare bars that hang lights....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

speed controller for the fan. or open the vents/door


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

I have open vents and speedcontroller that shit sucks anywho  I use wire with hooks to grap the zippers on one side. Still puzzling with the other side.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

i hear ya hydro ive used string and all sorts, its either loose space or crush buds...

out of intrest to achieve a g per watt from a 600 i need to pull 21oz out the tent????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

get one of those plug in speed controllers off fleabay for a few quid. it'll save you on leccy and make your filter more effective to boot.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah Lemon 21oz and 5 gram 
Dunno if u seen but a guy made a thread about a new yield system considering time too. Seems pretty cool and well thought off. I know i was too high to really get it when i read it tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Any idea on the thread name?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

need help asap.....how do i get a url for an image???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Right click.. Open image in new window...BAM


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

If u want tell me the site n I'll do it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

i cant right click on phone.....pm me an addy (if u don't mind) and ill send u the pik the u can tell me the url...im not good with tech at all...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

K


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

...you should really look into doing an ECDL course lem.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i hear ya hydro ive used string and all sorts, its either loose space or crush buds...
> 
> out of intrest to achieve a g per watt from a 600 i need to pull 21oz out the tent????


spot on mate, I been trying for years pmsl. closest I got was nearly .8 gpw. 17oz (WWx BB) hoping for better this time or im changing my strain.
1 plant scrog (Belladonna) >>>>


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 30, 2014)

below da net>>>>>


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> iceman....pm


?

lem clim image then right clik, copy image location then clik the image button and paste it in

fuking heads bangin... argh lol can laugh or cry, at this moment, laugh


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ?
> 
> lem clim image then right clik, copy image location then clik the image button and paste it in
> 
> fuking heads bangin... argh lol can laugh or cry, at this moment, laugh


 pm went to turbinator


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Any idea on the thread name?


Shiit after searching like crazy i try google. Seems like its been deleted 
https://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http://www.rollitup.org/t/yield-score-a-better-way-to-measure-productivity-efficiency-than-gpw-check-it-out.825928/&ei=EhRhU-mHHMaUtAaiiYBo&usg=AFQjCNH7tsyo5NjE5pvwvHAXYjJE2H9N-w&sig2=QMaAU4a-NoTIw6TOTsATBA


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

no right button mate.....on phone...

@ReLaX will theurl be permanent ?? Wtf is efcg mate??

@Welshy since i came back ive been doing small plants....gpw is defo strain related with slh and a good haze pheno you can do it easy......

i norm do one or two big trees but i wanted to grow diff strains so this is my 1st 4 plant run...

i think ill come in around 18 this run, 15min... Thanks to dons gear


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

lems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

looks a treat lemon man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Shiit after searching like crazy i try google. Seems like its been deleted
> https://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=https://www.rollitup.org/t/yield-score-a-better-way-to-measure-productivity-efficiency-than-gpw-check-it-out.825928/&ei=EhRhU-mHHMaUtAaiiYBo&usg=AFQjCNH7tsyo5NjE5pvwvHAXYjJE2H9N-w&sig2=QMaAU4a-NoTIw6TOTsATBA


Ah its cool man that happens a bit actually!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

u have to zoom in to kinda see buds ill do. size up later.....the canopys level so im happy.

don i really would like ur input later on how long u think they have left as i have no scope and no exp with this strain....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

how longs a piece of string lad, if memory serves which it usually doesn't it was 11-12 tops


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how longs a piece of string lad, if memory serves which it usually doesn't it was 11-12 tops


11-12 wtf slh is ten weeks smelly cherry 8.5 but best at 10......candyland is expanding from the top down now, pistils are turning brown and starting to receed.....we at end of week 7????


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

piks later will help lol......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

urgh gotta work out best schedules for my lights, cant seem to work out wen bst to have em running.fuksake

gary-beans landed m8, nice 1


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

ice..............fffs man who are you today...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Gonna treat myself to some of my deep blue x liver N2 today, gfs at work n I'm off..yesssss


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urgh gotta work out best schedules for my lights, cant seem to work out wen bst to have em running.fuksake
> 
> gary-beans landed m8, nice 1


what's the light cycle prob??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what's the light cycle prob??


 one tent 18-6 and one tent 12-12 i cant go up after 7.45pm and before 9.30am
i like to feed em both at same time yet i wanna avoid the mid afternoon high temps,

all good fun


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 30, 2014)

midnight farmer lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2014)

Ic3 I have mine come on at 8pm and off at 2pm then come Sunday will be 9-9 ohhh yeah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ic3 I have mine come on at 8pm and off at 2pm then come Sunday will be 9-9 ohhh yeah



i just wanna feed em both at same time, heads not working, about 12-1pm it starts getting warm. so maybe flower tent on 11pm-11am then veg errrr 5pm-11am

is that right?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeh that's right man....lol had to start counting fingers and everything then lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's right man....lol had to start counting fingers and everything then lmao


headache.ffs.

watched robocop last night, could have been better but certainly wernt shite

wats takerov too- new nk cage movie

fuking bit mad, nik cage punches sum1 once, the guy flys bakwards takes a LOCKED doorof its hinges and the geezer is fucked

LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Apr 30, 2014)

Lmao funny shit 1 bomb Nicky they call him yano...never really liked him he always seems the same in films apart from faceoff that ain't a badden....me mate whacked a few films on me lappy about 3 week ago ain't watched 1 yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

The new robocop was a big steaming pile of complete and utter shite!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The new robocop was a big steaming pile of complete and utter shite!


well ur isish i wouldnt expect u to understand


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

i use to love the original robocop i had it on video as a kid n played it so much i fucked the tape up lol that bit where murphy gets his hand shot off! or that part when the bloke falls in the acid then gets splattered by the car classic lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

See that's what I'm comparing the new flick to n it's nowhere near as good. 


rambo22 said:


> i use to love the original robocop i had it on video as a kid n played it so much i fucked the tape up lol that bit where murphy gets his hand shot off! or that part when the bloke falls in the acid then gets splattered by the car classic lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

IUOTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10455763, member: 416682"]well ur isish i wouldnt expect u to understand[/QUOTE] 
you showed me.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See that's what I'm comparing the new flick to n it's nowhere near as good.


i have read that the new robocop is a age 13 film or sumfin n people been moaning its too tame compared to the original? a real good remake well i enjoyed anyway was the newish total recall.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

The Sweeney wasn't bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not liking.the cannabis kid or whatever the fuck.it.is


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not liking.the cannabis kid or whatever the fuck.it.is


nooooooooo lol, i had high hopes for that film i got it on the comp just aint watched it yet, id read alot about the story behind it tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up boys.

Kid Cannabis is on Putlocker to stream.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Whats crack a lacking cock suckers? Got myself a few beers for the night and some nice exo to smoke on, gd times


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats crack a lacking cock suckers? Got myself a few beers for the night and some nice exo to smoke on, gd times


u got ya beers then mate lol nice one lol

i just been thinking how cheap scales have got nowdays, i member before digi's when it was pans n half pennys,pennys n 2pennys or when they first came about them black gold weighing scales which cost near a tonne, i just got a set with a real large weighing area which weigh up to half a key and as close as a 0.00 for 30quid of a market so can only imagine what they cost online lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u got ya beers then mate lol nice one lol
> 
> i just been thinking how cheap scales have got nowdays, i member before digi's when it was pans n half pennys,pennys n 2pennys or when they first came about them black gold weighing scales which cost near a tonne, i just got a set with a real large weighing area which weigh up to half a key and as close as a 0.00 for 30quid of a market so can only imagine what they cost online lol


Lol yeah m8 I always get my beers,

I got a small set of digi scales had em about 5 years and only had to change battery once, they do up to 500g and only cost me £5 from a wee paki shop, they only weigh at 0.0 tho none of ur fancy precise 0.00 nonsence lol,


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

a fiver is well cheap gboy, cheapest ive seen is bout 12quid retail and thats only 0.0 and up to 300g, gotta have that 0.00 for the powder options mate lol and i bet ya weighing area on them cheapys is small? this set i got for 30quid ive seen yrs ago going for 60-80, alot of things have come down in price over the years, fair enough alots gone up too lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

seen the new tanita ones? 65 qwid and they go down to a . of a .

i still got a black set of tanitas with th egold writing, none of the white writing tanitas they wer shit

still in original leathcase, paid 105 for em(cummin on 12 yrs i think)


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

thats the ones i was thinking of ice tanita's back in the day was the only digi scales u could get, all for gold weighing of course lololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> a fiver is well cheap gboy, cheapest ive seen is bout 12quid retail and thats only 0.0 and up to 300g, gotta have that 0.00 for the powder options mate lol and i bet ya weighing area on them cheapys is small? this set i got for 30quid ive seen yrs ago going for 60-80, alot of things have come down in price over the years, fair enough alots gone up too lolol


These are the ones I got m8, not the biggest but do the job, for big amounts I stick a tub on then clear it back to 0.0, no need for a large one and I aint into any powder so dont need the 0.00 either lol,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

And it's got real ganja plants indoors.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> These are the ones I got m8, not the biggest but do the job, for big amounts I stick a tub on then clear it back to 0.0, no need for a large one and I aint into any powder so dont need the 0.00 either lol,View attachment 3141786


ive paid 12.99 for same set of myco scales a few times, was u without a smoke and with your angry face when u got em for a 5er? lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive paid 12.99 for same set of myco scales a few times, was u without a smoke and with your angry face when u got em for a 5er? lmao


Lmao no I dont think I was m8, but was 5 yrs or so ago so not sure as I can berely remember what I did last week never mind years ago, 
The wife is pretty happy I got smoke 2day she was gettin pissed off wit me being a grumpy bastard, think thats why she let me have the beers as well so I chill out and sit still for a while lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmao no I dont think I was m8, but was 5 yrs or so ago so not sure as I can berely remember what I did last week never mind years ago,
> The wife is pretty happy I got smoke 2day she was gettin pissed off wit me being a grumpy bastard, think thats why she let me have the beers as well so I chill out and sit still for a while lol


well ya gotta tell the wife im only nice to these wankers online for a bit of free smoke ''babe'' lmao its the only reason i spend so much time online lololol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Ah man the amount of shit i have to listen to being on here all the time...


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah man the amount of shit i have to listen to being on here all the time...


well dont be online so much then you aint gotta listen to the ''shit'' now FUCK off lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And it's got real ganja plants indoors.


u still watching the film LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well dont be online so much then you aint gotta listen to the ''shit'' now FUCK off lmao


Hey man, just cuz I rock it doesn't mean my heats made of stone lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well ya gotta tell the wife im only nice to these wankers online for a bit of free smoke ''babe'' lmao its the only reason i spend so much time online lololol


I dont need to convince her about ma time online fuck shes on her fb or some other shite 99% of the day I come on here cos im bored watchin her stare at her phone lol, but the free smoke is always a bonus and keeps her happy cos I aint spending money we need, 
Thank fuck ill have my shit on again in 2 and a half weeks, not yhat im counting, need to stop paying for my smoke and start earning from my crops again, its been a long 3 months.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man, just cuz I rock it doesn't mean my heats made of stone lol.


you keep the mouth up your gonna be demoted to the https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/ lmfao fair play to em and i agree with quite a few of there posts tbh, this UK thread has became a beast of its own and really is just a select few clicky online pals ripping the shit out of a anyone who dares enter lolol

gotta love it tho lol did i mention its by far the biggest most used thread on the whole site lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u still watching the film LOL


Ice if that dippy I sent u ends up female keep me a cut m8, it will be the 1st out of all of em so far, and wouldnt mind a dog cut either, that dog reg seed I sent u came out a sample of dog I got a cpl months ago was a nice purpley pheno so might be a good un,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you keep the mouth up your gonna be demoted to the https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/ lmfao fair play to em and i agree with quite a few of there posts tbh, this UK thread has became a beast of its own and really is just a select few clicky online pals ripping the shit out of a anyone who dares enter lolol
> 
> gotta love it tho lol did i mention its by far the biggest most used thread on the whole site lolol


Only 1 or 2......hunded times lol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Only 1 or 2......hunded times lol


u just be thankful shithead i aint still got me old pics lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u just be thankful shithead i aint still got me old pics lmao


I do miss the old pics man, some of ur hash pics I would drool over, dont half miss the sr days,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you keep the mouth up your gonna be demoted to the https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/ lmfao fair play to em and i agree with quite a few of there posts tbh, this UK thread has became a beast of its own and really is just a select few clicky online pals ripping the shit out of a anyone who dares enter lolol
> 
> gotta love it tho lol did i mention its by far the biggest most used thread on the whole site lolol


Nah man I consider the hazing kinda like a vetting process so the person can be sussed out... n I'm mother fucking irish I don't know any of you bell ends personally.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I do miss the old pics man, some of ur hash pics I would drool over, dont half miss the sr days,


good thing is gboy at least you got to actually smoke most of that hash in the pics lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man I consider the hazing kinda like a vetting process so the person can be sussed out... n I'm mother fucking irish I don't know any of you bell ends personally.


your right in a way and thats not easy to admit lol but the uk thread 4-5yrs ago wasnt what it is today, back then dura's copy n paste from the net bad jokes was about as rough as it got lolol i take no part at all at what its become lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> good thing is gboy at least you got to actually smoke most of that hash in the pics lolol


Yeah I loved that paki black and afghan gold, not had anything like it apart from the dam and even then it wasnt the same


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man I consider the hazing kinda like a vetting process so the person can be sussed out... n I'm mother fucking irish I don't know any of you bell ends personally.


yeh but ya not too bright

RE- your previous post on wat u have to listen to eveyrday been on here

im sorry BUT- did we become a radio show? in sum wierd way do u imagine our voices? do u hear voices in your head? do u have rough masterbation sessions over your budding plants?

(me personally i tent to READ forums not imagine sexually pleasing uk accents.)

have u answered yes to any IF NOT all of the above?
well

ur a fuking loon then m8

mrsrambo is indeed correct fukoff over to the ass kissin darkies welcome uk thread

that is all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your right in a way and thats not easy to admit lol but the uk thread 4-5yrs ago wasnt what it is today, back then dura's copy n paste from the net bad jokes was about as rough as it got lolol i take no part at all at what its become lmfao


Hahahahaha u lying old cunt lol, ur the biggest instigator in here, u taught most of us the modern way of the uk tnread


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I loved that paki black and afghan gold, not had anything like it apart from the dam and even then it wasnt the same


dont forget that Philippines hash i had wars over that shit and i fought them hard lolol ffs sake your never gonna smoke that again in ya lifetime tbh and sooooo many people moaned gboy fucking pissed me off that did, wish id kept it all meself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Totally agree, the other UK thread is a pile of wank with a majority of wankers, some questionable gay. They don't want to interact if you are not known to them, they don't give a fuck whether your a grower or not, it's just a group of friends who meet on the forum because they live too far away from each other and cannot afford the phone bill to call each other and talk their shite and no new comers welcome.
> I'd like this UK thread to be about people who grow in the UK to get together as a community that can discuss their grows and problems respectfully and feel comfortable knowing their isn't some wanker from york who's just gonna slay your every word simple because they know the other sheep will happily follow.
> Agree 100%, the other uk thread is shyt.
> 
> ...



^^^ hes a prik that one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u still watching the film LOL


It's not even halfway through, lol.

On a second look I'm skeptical of the plants now, calyx look too big, good effort though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont forget that Philippines hash i had wars over that shit and i fought them hard lolol ffs sake your never gonna smoke that again in ya lifetime tbh and sooooo many people moaned gboy fucking pissed me off that did, wish id kept it all meself


Tney didnt appreciate it wqs a sativa hash m8, some ppl zre just ignorant to the fact not all hash or weed has the same effect,

I liked it myself but my mate that tried it didnt lime it and said he never got stoned, but he was fucked just not as lazy lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but ya not too bright
> 
> RE- your previous post on wat u have to listen to eveyrday been on here
> 
> ...


your a cunt.... lol

ha ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but ya not too bright
> 
> RE- your previous post on wat u have to listen to eveyrday been on here
> 
> ...


You posted about you coming off pills n last time you did actually come off em (very publicly) you spoke total shite for about 3 fucking weeks... This isn't the jerry kyle show.. Buddy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your a cunt.... lol
> 
> ha ha ha


How old are u holy grail?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

40


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you keep the mouth up your gonna be demoted to the https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/ lmfao fair play to em and i agree with quite a few of there posts tbh, this UK thread has became a beast of its own and really is just a select few clicky online pals ripping the shit out of a anyone who dares enter lolol
> 
> gotta love it tho lol did i mention its by far the biggest most used thread on the whole site lolol


ONLY SHARKS LIVE HERE


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's not even halfway through, lol.
> 
> On a second look I'm skeptical of the plants now, calyx look too big, good effort though.



its filmed in canada, wouldnt be stretch to have a real OP,, shit its a true story they gotta try and be periodically and hortuclturally correct, yano?

and msrambo- ur the biggest instigator here, u bring the worst out in me thats for sure.

ive retired.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You posted about you coming off pills n last time you did actually come off em (very publicly) you spoke total shite for about 3 fucking weeks... This isn't the jerry kyle show.. Buddy



A
AHAHA

ark at you,,, fuking NOOB


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 30, 2014)

just shows what type of person i am really because i lerk all forums & this one is the only one im really active in , Must be all the weed talk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "feel comfortable knowing their isn't some wanker from york who's just gonna slay your every word simple because they know the other sheep will happily follow."
> 
> 
> 
> Was he referring to me or you? lol



well i dont live in york so must be you

or that other PROPPER yorkshireman,, that garyboy chavvy


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> A
> AHAHA
> 
> ark at you,,, fuking NOOB


you are a loud mouth prick... are u northern?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 30, 2014)

What's happening lads.....jut had a look at the new UK thread lol, what a load of arselickers, where's the humour in that ffs, I reckon that's wer rambo shoul be nowadays that he seems all chilled out and not slaggin folk lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> just shows what type of person i am really because i lerk all forums & this one is the only one im really active in , Must be all the weed talk



ahaha yeh for sure.


Holy Grail 888 said:


> you are a loud mouth prick... are u northern?


cunt.
no im worse than northern


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't believe you're 40.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> just shows what type of person i am really because i lerk all forums & this one is the only one im really active in , Must be all the weed talk


i like lurking weirdly too !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

the sweeny.......get yer trousers on you've bin niked...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahaha yeh for sure.
> 
> 
> cunt.
> no im worse than northern



your funny atchually and rude. i imagine you look like this....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> 40


I never asked ifnu were a comedian, seriously how old are u?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's happening lads.....jut had a look at the new UK thread lol, what a load of arselickers, where's the humour in that ffs, I reckon that's wer rambo shoul be nowadays that he seems all chilled out and not slaggin folk lol


fuck off wankstain lmfao

im getting old now geezer i turned 32 the other week ffs throw me friging bone man, i just aint got the time nowdays for constant ewars as fun as they can be lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your funny atchually and rude. i imagine you look like this....
> 
> View attachment 3141817



na thats rambo.when hes not hiding behind his sofa from the provvi man that is


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can't believe you're 40.


why ? i come across as older or younger?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im getting old now geezer i turned 32 the other week ffs throw me friging bone man, i just aint got the time nowdays for constant ewars as fun as they can be lolol


tell me about it, 33 soon


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I never asked ifnu were a comedian, seriously how old are u?


being serious .. 40 !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> why ? i come across as older or younger?


U come across about 12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> being serious .. 40 !


all these yrs on gods earth, ur on the bestest growing forum

and u STILL cant grow for toffee,.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> why ? i come across as older or younger?


 I dunno maybe u can be the creepy older guy.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off wankstain lmfao
> 
> im getting old now geezer i turned 32 the other week ffs throw me friging bone man, i just aint got the time nowdays for constant ewars as fun as they can be lolol


32 ain't old m8....don't be saying that ffs I just turned 30 the other week. Tbh tho when u think back to stuff that happened and it only feels a few years go then u realise it's about 10-15 years ago u do feel a little old, just a little tho lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Haha ya bunch a old timer cunts im only 27 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno maybe u can be the creepy older guy.


Yeah hes 40 but acts 12 cos tjats the age of tne kids he like to groom online, lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha ya bunch a old timer cunts im only 27 lol


Them 3 years will creep up quick as fuck garybhoy, then you'll be 30, I hear 30s the new 20s tho lol, what a load of bullshit that is well


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno maybe u can be the creepy older guy.


good yes i wanna be that one ! 
 
im just minding my own and talking to you guys .


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah hes 40 but acts 12 cos tjats the age of tne kids he like to groom online, lmao


hell yeah ! i wanna groom you first cupcakes x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2616576/Subway-removes-ham-pork-nearly-200-stores-strong-demand-Muslims-eat-Halal-meat.html

CUNTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUKIN LIBERTY/

that is all.

dont even like the shop


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2616576/Subway-removes-ham-pork-nearly-200-stores-strong-demand-Muslims-eat-Halal-meat.html
> 
> CUNTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


let them have there fricking halal ..... you nasty skag head !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> 32 ain't old m8....don'l saying that ffs I just turned 30 the other week. Tbh tho when u think back to stuff that happened and it only feels a few years go then u realise it's about 10-15 years ago u do feel a little old, just a little tho lol


I know that feeling m8, try being a dad at 19 married at 20 and 3 kids by 21, now 27 still married and feel about 57,


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I know that feeling m8, try being a dad at 19 married at 20 and 3 kids by 21, now 27 still married and feel about 57,


yeah thats ghetto gorbells shit !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> let them have there fricking halal ..... you nasty skag head !
> View attachment 3141821



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEWWWWWwwwwwwWWW

ark at u old timer
fuk them and ther halal, if they want that THEN THEY CAN FUK OF HOME!

dont even get me started

how to get a council house on in 20 mins


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEWWWWWwwwwwwWWW
> 
> ark at u old timer
> fuk them and ther halal, if they want that THEN THEY CAN FUK OF HOME!
> ...


look theyre scared of you lot !

cant blame them.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you have many Polish up north hydro?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have many Polish up north hydro?


Just the past year or two I've noticed a lot more m8, ain't had them as long as yous. Seems once yous wer full of them they decided to invade us lol


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 30, 2014)

UK thread...


Garybhoy11 said:


> I know that feeling m8, try being a dad at 19 married at 20 and 3 kids by 21, now 27 still married and feel about 57,


^^^ thats how ya get a council house hahaha


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

fuck off mugly what cause u got a 3 page thread of ya own your feeling brave lmao 

now FUCK off before really wish u had dickwad.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

and you can do one to holy than g8 give it the the poor poor me im so poor then ya liking post like that! gbhoy is a respected member of this thread u fucking aint, ''thats how u get a council house'' cheeky twat

well dagenham dan lets see what u got???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

uh now u gone and done it

u have gone and unleashed the beast.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> UK thread...
> 
> 
> ^^^ thats how ya get a council house hahaha


Possibly but I wouldnt know cunt, I own my house fucker


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 30, 2014)

He's run for the hills lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo aswome avvy for ya






a rambo troll,, wikid!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> and you can do one to holy than g8 give it the the poor poor me im so poor then ya liking post like that! gbhoy is a respected member of this thread u fucking aint, ''thats how u get a council house'' cheeky twat
> 
> well dagenham dan lets see what u got???


i think i will just pull up a chair and light one thanks...


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 30, 2014)

respected member of the thread hahahaha fucking virgin


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 30, 2014)

fuck your thread and fuck your respected members you soft cunt get a grip


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> and you can do one to holy than g8 give it the the poor poor me im so poor then ya liking post like that! gbhoy is a respected member of this thread u fucking aint, ''thats how u get a council house'' cheeky twat
> 
> well dagenham dan lets see what u got???


Its kl m8 at least I aint some fucking immigrant cunt with 3 kids to 3 women a d not paying for any of yhem, I got enough self respect to marry the mother of all my children and stay that way,


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

another respected member..


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

soft cunt look mugly i aint down for ya ewars n i dont do online internet threats of violence either but im only a pm away u wana meet up, u come in here giving it the biggon speaking bad of people ive known for years what do you expect cunt!

u wana have ya own lil piss in the wind thread all well n good i genuinely beleive its good for the site this place needs a welcoming UK side that aint this but dont be giving it the large lil boy.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> respected member of the thread hahahaha fucking virgin


What's the the fucking virginity obsession what the fuck are you 15!!!!!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> soft cunt look mugly i aint down for ya ewars n i dont do online internet threats of violence either but im only a pm away u wana meet up, u come in here giving it the biggon speaking bad of people ive known for years what do you expect cunt!
> 
> u wana have ya own lil piss in the wind thread all well n good i genuinely beleive its good for the site this place needs a welcoming UK side that aint this but dont be giving it the large lil boy.......


who you talking to ?


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> who you talking to ?


not you now fuck off........


----------



## dodgydan (Apr 30, 2014)

you dont represent you UK your all bad gimps thats the last i have to say on here. Im 25 and got my head screwed on and doing great. Get your priorities straight lad. These arnt your real mates go out into the world and find a way to fill your days. their is more to life than roll it up haha inabit you poor cunt


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> not you now fuck off........


wohhh ! bit harsh....
keeping it light and fun then ?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> you dont represent you UK your all bad gimps thats the last i have to say on here. Im 25 and got my head screwed on and doing great. Get your priorities straight lad. These arnt your real mates go out into the world and find a way to fill your days. their is more to life than roll it up haha inabit you poor cunt


i disagree this is all i have


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> you dont represent you UK your all bad gimps thats the last i have to say on here. Im 25 and got my head screwed on and doing great. Get your priorities straight lad. These arnt your real mates go out into the world and find a way to fill your days. their is more to life than roll it up haha inabit you poor cunt



so your 25 gt ya head screwed on yet your calling people OLDER than u lad?

err okeydokey then

and holynail, wtf wers ur attitude popped up from all ov a sudden, ur goin in the black book of knobs, 
talking like that bowt our gazza, FUK U
ur gunna be shunned to the other page,


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgy cunt its time for you to fuk off, u r not funny or interesting, ur threats are laughable, the reason the thread is this tight is none of your fuking business, stick to yer own thread gay lad


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

well i would say its you thats need to step from behind the keyboard boy,


dodgydan said:


> you dont represent you UK your all bad gimps thats the last i have to say on here. Im 25 and got my head screwed on and doing great. Get your priorities straight lad. These arnt your real mates go out into the world and find a way to fill your days. their is more to life than roll it up haha inabit you poor cunt


real mates lolol when ya in this game boy these are ya real mates people who you can talk to on a level but dont know where ya live lol yours obv a little hobby grower using daddy broadband lmao

i lived more life than u could dream off and so have many in this thread all we want is a lil piece, if you dont like the thread dont use it simples.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> Get your priorities straight lad. These arnt your real mates go out into the world and find a way to fill your days. their is more to life than roll it up


And what the fuck has it got to do with you how any one of the over 600.000 members of this forum from all over the world spend their time?

Absolutely sod all that's what, you need to get your priority's right by minding your own fucking business.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And what the fuck has it got to do with you how any one of the over 600.000 members of this forum from all over the world spend their time?
> 
> Absolutely sod all that's what, you need to get your priority's right by minding your own fucking business.



fukoff bak to york and watch ya film
CUNT!
lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

dodgydan said:


> Im 25 and got my head screwed on and doing great.




I've been smoking weed since you were 4.

I grew my first plant when you where 6.

I'm not even 40.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

i suggest smoking some weed and chilling the fuck out like a happy group of cool beans instead !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff bak to york and watch ya film
> CUNT!
> lol


I've never even fucking lived in York!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been smoking weed since you were 4.
> 
> I grew my first plant when you where 6.
> 
> I'm not even 40.



that explains the stunted growth then.



The Yorkshireman said:


> I've never even fucking lived in York!


misinformation, i see


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

He went 2 personal n we don't even know him!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well this has been fucking entertaining tonight, glad I had a smoke and drink in time for the show lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i suggest smoking some weed and chilling the fuck out like a happy group of cool beans instead !


 fuk off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well this has been fucking entertaining tonight, glad I had a smoke and drink in time for the show lol


Yeah I'm hitting bongs as we speak lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've never even fucking lived in York!


and im not a real rasta im a ja-fakin !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that explains the stunted growth then.
> 
> 
> 
> misinformation, i see


5.11 dickhead!



And no, the truth.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk off


ever been fingered by another man ? you exhibit the symptoms of what i can imagine someone to feel like after that..

angry...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5.11 dickhead!
> 
> 
> 
> And no, the truth.


this is great .. lets give out more personal info... !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> ever been fingered by another man ? you exhibit the symptoms of what i can imagine someone to feel like after that..
> 
> angry...


 not funny and shit English, stop tryin to be clever funny or hard, u don't come over well as someone whos 40, u fukin creep me out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

His height...really? Ok look at it likevthia. 
Cop:we have a possible cannabis grower possibly from Yorkshire n 5'11...go get em lads...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> the truth


who the fuk lives in york then? ohh now u got me cunfused



zeddd said:


> not funny and shit English, stop tryin to be clever funny or hard, u don't come over well as someone whos 40, u fukin creep me out


 yeh only room in here for one old timer . innit zedd.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> His height...really? Ok look at it likevthia.
> Cop:we have a possible cannabis grower possibly from Yorkshire n 5'11...go get em lads...


considering south yorkshire alone has the most grows in thr counrty

crack on


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not funny and shit English, stop tryin to be clever funny or hard, u don't come over well as someone whos 40, u fukin creep me out


so you have been fingered by another man ..! i could tell... 

so your a little angry homo ? ... best back the fuck off me then cup cakes .

creep you out ! bitch... id fucking finger you..

now shut your cunt ..or fuck off !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

anyways
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9995329
been offered smoker frindly holidays FULL hotel week all in

3k, 10 upto 20 people. (still 3k with 10 or 1 or 20)

works out 150 each
not bad not bad at all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> this is great .. lets give out more personal info... !



I'm 5.11.
I weigh 11 stone.
Size 7.5 feet.
Blue eyes.
Brown hair.
I was born during the second half of 1979 in Beeston, Leeds.
I'm shortsighted and wear glasses due to sitting too close to cartoons and video games as a kid.
I live in Bradford, have done for about 13 years.
At one time I was one of the 4 biggest E' dealers in the city, probably Yorkshire at that time (Back in the days of "The BoilerHouse" nightclub).

Please!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not funny and shit English, stop tryin to be clever funny or hard, u don't come over well as someone whos 40, u fukin creep me out


Mate if he's 40 then he's mentally stunted his posts come across as a little immature boy who hasnt experienced life yet and thinks he can pretend to be a man online, like his supposed move to Uruguay lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate if he's 40 then he's mentally stunted his posts come across as a little immature boy who hasnt experienced life yet and thinks he can pretend to be a man online, like his supposed move to Uruguay lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> considering south yorkshire alone has the most grows in thr counrty
> 
> crack on


West Yorkshire.

And Bradford happens to be the epicentre!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm 5.11.
> I weigh 11 stone.
> Size 7.5 feet.
> Blue eyes.
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> View attachment 3141848


Have u got a saville addiftion u sick cunt thats the 2nd or 3rd time 2nite I seen u post that shit, u like little kids urself do u,


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Have u got a saville addiftion u sick cunt thats the 2nd or 3rd time 2nite I seen u post that shit, u like little kids urself do u,


i fancy fingering you...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate if he's 40 then he's mentally stunted his posts come across as a little immature boy who hasnt experienced life yet and thinks he can pretend to be a man online, like his supposed move to Uruguay lmao


 mebbe mate but he sounds like a cunt whos bullshitting that hes moving to Uraguay after I posted about uraguay.....little cocksucker keeps liking my posts fukin creep


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Have u got a saville addiftion u sick cunt thats the 2nd or 3rd time 2nite I seen u post that shit, u like little kids urself do u,


agreed.

jerry adamns paddy cunt been nicked for murder lol 

dunno why i mention that just seen it on news


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd actually made a comment about the excessive liking....n I'm a like whore


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mebbe mate but he sounds like a cunt whos bullshitting that hes moving to Uraguay after I posted about uraguay.....little cocksucker keeps liking my posts fukin creep


u need fingering too then ?
hop on...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

can


[email protected] said:


>


can t belive that's 22 years old, fuk me, I was off me head in Ibiza to this tune


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

anyone got any Veras?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone got any Veras?


huh?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=veras


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> can
> 
> can t belive that's 22 years old, fuk me, I was off me head in Ibiza to this tune



I went to The Prodigy's 20 year anniversary "Warriors Dance Festival" in Milton Keynes and that was 4 years ago, lol.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone got any Veras?


do you speak like a fucking monkey in some BS language all day ?
prick...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Veras == skins


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Veras == skins


haha just split a cigar, like all the "good ole boys" do


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

"Vera's" is cockney rhyming but I've never been able to suss the other word he's left out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> do you speak like a fucking monkey in some BS language all day ?
> prick...


Its a quote from the song I posted.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Ahhhh!

Vera Lynn!

The penny drops!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh?


 it s in tha tune mate........, btw fairys goin in the morin post so should have it by fri man, found that zop but its well old anyways Ill send it maebbe itl be cured


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it s in tha tune mate........, btw fairys goin in the morin post so should have it by fri man, found that zop but its well old anyways Ill send it maebbe itl be cured



cured lmfao yeh wont hear form me for a month, zoppie induced coma..
 chrs man

yorkie from york, wat u reckon on those entzimol bluey diazzi jobbies wat we wa slooking at with joe? cant remebr name of em? or that link?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Vera's" is cockney rhyming but I've never been able to suss the other word he's left out.


" lovely "is the next lyric


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

OH MY GOD UR RIGHT JERRY ADAMS IS IN JAIL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

Right I'm hitting the pipe, the other half of this movie and then bed after that short sharp burst of strenuous trolling.

Laters lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

wat vera lynn and her lovely ting?
yagetmeblad?

#gangstar 4 life yo!



[email protected] said:


> OH MY GOD UR RIGHT JERRY ADAMS IS IN JAIL


well duh! dint i just say that. i dont make breaking news reports on a whim u know

credibility.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie from york, wat u reckon on those entzimol bluey diazzi jobbies wat we wa slooking at with joe? cant remebr name of em? or that link?


I'll get my pal on em if you can remember the site and I'll get a buzz report back.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll get my pal on em if you can remember the site and I'll get a buzz report back.



no i got rid of link? maybe in your other inbox, cant even remeber name to serch me history


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> " lovely "is the next lyric


You knew exactly what I meant!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no i got rid of link? maybe in your other inbox, cant even remeber name to serch me history


 I'll have a look tomoz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll have a look tomoz.


found em
http://www.officialbenzofury.com/products/Etizolam.html

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/471077-Etizolam?highlight=etizolam


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well im pished and stoned as fuck, it been fun 2nite lads but thats it for me, off for some intimate relations with the misses b4 I pass out, laters !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well im pished and stoned as fuck, it been fun 2nite lads but thats it for me, off for some intimate relations with the misses b4 I pass out, laters !


 good man don't let drink stop ya


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

look up case study of etizolam its about half the potency of diazepam, ive had em just like diazepam on a sidenote i got pricked and stung like a cunt today but ive got another lovely spot its ace no rabbit ot.mice problems  and i couldnt find.my battery il get a vid tomorrow if anyone wants one inbox.me il eat postage and do ya a deal on a few.


----------



## rambo22 (Apr 30, 2014)

get some of them to ice, he needs that shit.

but if there a 20/30 spare pm me lolol

are they 1mg/2mg?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good man don't let drink stop ya


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> get some of them to ice, he needs that shit.
> 
> but if there a 20/30 spare pm me lolol
> 
> are they 1mg/2mg?


getting sum rambo ther like 1 and 2mg and not illigal in the uk neither u can get em on tha tbenzo fury straight up

il order a pak next week see wat ther like


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> View attachment 3141883


 time to go now son, jog on mate all the best


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> time to go now son, jog on mate all the best


how about u fuck urself ....?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> how about u fuck urself ....?









holy nail, like really? u pissed?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> holy nail, like really? u pissed?


Zedds some prick...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Zedds some prick...


 well ur class is really starting to come out isent it.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Zedds some prick...


u come on here insulting people as if ur one of us,u haven't made the grade cos your too impatient to be liked and unlikeable anyway


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ur class is really starting to come out isent it.


u can say the word prick without being a skag head .


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> u can say the word prick without being a skag head .


 well theres a few skag heads here mate, whats yer gripe?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u come on here insulting people as if ur one of us,u haven't made the grade cos your too impatient to be liked and unlikeable


no... you were rude to other members and very much carry a tone as if you have some place in my community and we gotta be ok with you...

no we dont and neither does anyone have 2 shits for what u have to say...

give it a year and you will be another name forgotten...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well theres a few skag heads here mate, whats yer gripe?


u dick head...

tell me to jog.. well now ure out of your fricking little game son..

and a boy calling me son..... you little jumped up prick.. good luck with that from behind your keyboard.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> no... you were rude to other members and very much carry a tone as if you have some place in my community and we gotta be ok with you...
> 
> no we dont and neither does anyone have 2 shits for what u have to say...
> 
> give it a year and you will be another name forgotten...


 you are a paedophile no?, I think ive busted you, ive had a convo with some very astute members and you are a wrongun


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

im fukin almost regal at 48 SON


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you are a paedophile no?, I think ive busted you, ive had a convo with some very astute members and you are a wrongun




you gonna hop on then cupcakes ?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im fukin almost regal at 48 SON



dickhead if you were someone youd know who i was....

astute ...... snigger.

your hardly a fricking pro !

funny.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you gonna hop on then cupcakes ?


 Americanisms cant conceal your paedophilic impulses, they just lay them bare


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

that it ? ...


----------



## cottee (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> no... you were rude to other members and very much carry a tone as if you have some place in my community and we gotta be ok with you...
> 
> no we dont and neither does anyone have 2 shits for what u have to say...
> 
> give it a year and you will be another name forgotten...


Amen. The fellows an absolute cock. Gives it billy big balls on here cos he's got a few cyber mates but in real life he probably hasn't got any.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> that it ? ...


 its enough to shut you up then yes...........cunt


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cottee said:


> Amen. The fellows an absolute cock. Gives it billy big balls on here cos he's got a few cyber mates but in real life he probably hasn't got any.


 ha ha mr fukin popular and grows weed....mug


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

sweetheart ... its you that i wanna use as a cunt..
i can smell your a puss... using the word "cunt" draws my attention to the scent of you dripping for me bitch..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

fact remains 888 is a paedo which he has not denied...u wanna b frens with a nonce


----------



## cottee (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha mr fukin popular and grows weed....mug


Mug coming from the geezer bragging how many likes he's got lol oh the irony


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> sweetheart ... its you that i wanna use as a cunt..
> i can smell your a puss... using the word "cunt" draws my attention to the scent of you dripping for me bitch..


 QED


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

cottee said:


> Mug coming from the geezer bragging how many likes he's got lol oh the irony


this zed pricks just a nob and rude to others.. he feels he somehow has earnt a place and ppl follow him..

tell ya id slap his little puss around... esp using the word son...

hes just a nonce


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> this zed pricks just a nob and rude to others.. he feels he somehow has earnt a place and ppl follow him..
> 
> tell ya id slap his little puss around... esp using the word son...
> 
> hes just a nonce


 ok lets meet up tmrw?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

drop me a pm with an addy and ill be there if its south.......then we will talk son


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

common u cunt whats the delay


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok lets meet up tmrw?


your a cop...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your a cop...


 chicken shit ha hahahaha aaaahahahahah haha


----------



## cottee (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> this zed pricks just a nob and rude to others.. he feels he somehow has earnt a place and ppl follow him..
> 
> tell ya id slap his little puss around... esp using the word son...
> 
> hes just a nonce


I know. He's the sort of cunt that gives the keyboard toughnut act on the internet but in real life he's a complete pussy and face to face wouldn't say boo to a goose. Cunts definatly a loaner and got bullied at school


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

how old am i u ask, how tall am i ... then meeting..

i only think your a policeman now....


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

You grumpy old fuckers ahahaha shush now and buy a vape pen off me  ahahaha pic belows of the heating element


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> chicken shit ha hahahaha aaaahahahahah haha



ok send me your address.. im not sending mine copper..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

cottee said:


> I know. He's the sort of cunt that gives the keyboard toughnut act on the internet but in real life he's a complete pussy and face to face wouldn't say boo to a goose. Cunts definatly a loaner and got bullied at school


ive had enough of him. i watched as he sorta got clique with some other guy named dan or something. then turned on me ... 

well seems like we both want him to jog on then ???


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> chicken shit ha hahahaha aaaahahahahah haha



times up pal....

get the hint now ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

fuk off you cock sucker liking every single fukin post of mine you stalker, u r hated on the thread so jus start ya own and fukin leave us to our business u gay paedo creep


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> You grumpy old fuckers ahahaha shush now and buy a vape pen off me  ahahaha pic belows of the heating element


nice pen ..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk off you cock sucker liking every single fukin post of mine you stalker, u r hated on the thread so jus start ya own and fukin leave us to our business u gay paedo creep


u dont get it .... no-one standing by you because your rude and turned on me without warning just like you did someone else. but guess what prick... theres no "US" theres my plant and my brothers and we dont know who you are..

now stop asking me how old i am. asking to meet and try anger our info from me.

YOUR A COP ! now fucking jog on .......


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> u dont get it .... no-one standing by you because your rude and turned on me without warning just like you did someone else. but guess what prick... theres no "US" theres my plant and my brothers and we dont know who you are..
> 
> now stop asking me how old i am. asking to meet and try anger our info from me.
> 
> YOUR A COP ! now fucking jog on .......


 ha ha how many people have I sold dope to on here, over 3 years, with no comeback except praise ....and im the po?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

anyway I rounded on you cos you ar a nonce and you haven't denied it which makes me respect you, but don't wear it as a badge cos most peeps are repelled by u lot


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well u told me ud be ere at 4 looool, its now half past n I need some munch........kebab time me tinks.....dnt worry cfl and mainey u know were to find me. .....(if u can work out opening times lol)
> 
> 
> on a lighter note just found out ive been benifit capped.....fuuuuuuucccckkkkkk now this dikhead gov are gunna move me from London..... if any of u voted for these tits. . why!!!!!


Lemony Snicket you fucking Pussy.
Try waste my time the other day. I had a feeling your internet words were never gonna be factual.
Your fucking Pub wern't open.
There was no gang of white guys outside especially one fitting your description, just some scrawny crack heads.
Your ends is Pussy and I know 9 yr olds that would stick guys up there.
Pm me your number and we can personally meet properly, non of this bullshit locations that people will not be at.
Your bullshit barstaff did not want to pick up and when they did were very irritable and had no knowledge of who the fuck you might be.
Your a pussy and it would have been better to admit your stance early on.
I'm still more than willing for the meet but no more time wasting.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

laters


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> drop me a pm with an addy and ill be there if its south.......then we will talk son


and i wont give you my address but cupcakes give me yours and I will do the job.

i will have a little suprise for you...


zeddd said:


> ha ha how many people have I sold dope to on here, over 3 years, with no comeback except praise ....and im the po?


you havent.... and no-one knows ya.
and i can only see this different tack as a way of gaining my admission to something.

It is now that im stating that any references towards cannabis have been incidental or fictionary to movies and bear no resemblance to real life.

and your pathetic and id just love to really see you and how youd change your tone cup cakes...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lemony Snicket you fucking Pussy.
> Try waste my time the other day. I had a feeling your internet words were never gonna be factual.
> Your fucking Pub wern't open.
> There was no gang of white guys outside especially one fitting your description, just some scrawny crack heads.
> ...


 oh lem you have just gone rite up in my book lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lemony Snicket you fucking Pussy.
> Try waste my time the other day. I had a feeling your internet words were never gonna be factual.
> Your fucking Pub wern't open.
> There was no gang of white guys outside especially one fitting your description, just some scrawny crack heads.
> ...


 you know 9 year olds that would stick people cos u is gangsta u fukin monkey


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh lem you have just gone rite up in my book lmfao


keeping lem outta this... who gives a fuck about your book ?
you didnt do much of a job of rounding up on me dickhead. there are ppl here that know exactly what sacrifices ive made for the cause.

you are simply fucking no-one. and you threatened me.... back it up . send you fricking address then boy and we will see who will be dragged from there house ... go on...see that i dont make an example of you .

Lastly i always complete.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> keeping lem outta this... who gives a fuck about your book ?
> you didnt do much of a job of rounding up on me dickhead. there are ppl here that know exactly what sacrifices ive made for the cause.
> 
> you are simply fucking no-one. and you threatened me.... back it up . send you fricking address then boy and we will see who will be dragged from there house ... go on...see that i dont make an example of you .
> ...


 prick


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> laters


i hope by laters it means you realise you cant try "round up" on ppl all the time. youve burnt up the little rep you earned trying to call me out...

and your laters means you realise your not wanted...

clearly !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> keeping lem outta this... who gives a fuck about your book ?
> you didnt do much of a job of rounding up on me dickhead. there are ppl here that know exactly what sacrifices ive made for the cause.
> 
> you are simply fucking no-one. and you threatened me.... back it up . send you fricking address then boy and we will see who will be dragged from there house ... go on...see that i dont make an example of you .
> ...


 12.00 junction 3 m4 Heston services


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

Lemon haze and ammy coctail. Feels like I couldnt be more in the zone. Fuckin buzzin my nut off!!!!

**Mainey**


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> nice pen ..


cough up some coins then.you tight fuckers or il even do a trade for nugz


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 12.00 junction 3 m4 Heston services


your a fucking cop ..or some grass..

people have voiced they dont like you here. why not leave ? you keep telling others to jog on...
its time you did....but i can see through you.

your intentionally argiung with folks to get there details. you asked my age etc and where i am.

you dont fly striaght..

************** WARNING ZEDD IS POSSIBLY AN INFORMANT ! ******************


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lemon haze and ammy coctail. Feels like I couldnt be more in the zone. Fuckin buzzin my nut off!!!!
> 
> **Mainey**


lem haze sounds delish. whats ammy coctail ?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyway I rounded on you cos you ar a nonce and you haven't denied it which makes me respect you, but don't wear it as a badge cos most peeps are repelled by u lot


Shut up you fuckin


zeddd said:


> you know 9 year olds that would stick people cos u is gangsta u fukin monkey


Zedd you fucking muppet. Shut the fuck up. Your mum was raped by your your father as a young-in and your pissed wit life. Should get a life I say, your always on this shit, when do you actually socialize?
Your life is shit and so your pissed at the world, especially blacks, when you see them with the good jobs, cars, women (including white) while your still tryna set up shop with no acknowledgement.
You aint shit and due to that, nothing for me to pay attention to, even that lemon pussy holds more rank than you.
What typa shotta are you? You bang out to 11yr olds yeah, hard man yhh? you fuckin nerd.
Ain't got no clientèle, rep, you aint shit so try make a name for urself on RIU
looooooooooooooooooooool
Go shove a stick up your sons arse, lick the shit off, then get your daughter to swallow your load while your wife watches you fuckin wrongun, I can tell you are from all your post.
Go die in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

sorry cfl but that was shit.mate ^^^^^ i expected.more.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lemon haze and ammy coctail. Feels like I couldnt be more in the zone. Fuckin buzzin my nut off!!!!
> 
> **Mainey**


Bunnin it down again yhh, my don. Get ready for that afghan kush then, gonna be killer.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> sorry cfl but that was shit.mate ^^^^^ i expected.more.


Why would you expect more?
Do you know me well enough to expect more?
As far as the disappointment goes, I send my apologies, I did not know I had expectations of me when posting.
I shall buckle my act next time.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Bunnin it down again yhh, my don. Get ready for that afghan kush then, gonna be killer.


Trust g its gone b live. Cant wait till its chopped down.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> lem haze sounds delish. whats ammy coctail ?


Lemon haze and amnesia mixed (cocktail) mate.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

You know these man arent worth the time to be arguing with only few of them act right. 

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Shut up you fuckin
> 
> Zedd you fucking muppet. Shut the fuck up. Your mum was raped by your your father as a young-in and your pissed wit life. Should get a life I say, your always on this shit, when do you actually socialize?
> Your life is shit and so your pissed at the world, especially blacks, when you see them with the good jobs, cars, women (including white) while your still tryna set up shop with no acknowledgement.
> ...


 practising typing you ape?


----------



## Dubaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

damn straight you will buckle your act up.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> practising typing you ape?


time to go now Zedd ? personally i dont give a damn either way.
just shut your mouth being rude to everyone....


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

amneezy ... nice !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> time to go now Zedd ? personally i dont give a damn either way.
> just shut your mouth being rude to everyone....


see ya, this is not for you really no matter how much you pretend, tell ya mates it didn't work out for u on riu lmfao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> see ya, this is not for you really no matter how much you pretend, tell ya mates it didn't work out for u on riu lmfao


they are telling u to leave .... if u didnt gather that.

and they have said nothing that bears resemblance to any true events...


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> practising typing you ape?


Ironic, your image is an ape. Told you my reps up there, even you have me on blast.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> they are telling u to leave .... if u didnt gather that.
> 
> and they have said nothing that bears resemblance to any true events...


laters fool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Ironic, your image is an ape. Told you my reps up there, even you have me on blast.


 who are you sorry mate u all sound the same


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> who are you sorry mate u all sound the same


loool, pussy. Go sleep, dream of pussy. Bash off, you get no pussy. Wake in the morning, you'll still be a pussy.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> who are you sorry mate u all sound the same


your a jerk.. we all think so.

you keep asking others to leave and id rather none of them did. its you thats causing the beef ...
but its for a reason... to get personal deatils when ppl get angry and agree to come smack you.

your a set up...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> loool, pussy. Go sleep, dream of pussy. Bash off, you get no pussy. Wake in the morning, you'll still be a pussy.


 sorry man I don't speak nigga


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry man I don't speak nigga


clearly youve lost...


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol to the last 23 pages


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry man I don't speak nigga


Thats dreadful, you'll have to be the world's dumbest punk to use that to come back mate. I must say that o'l chap, is a complete and utter fail.

**Mainey**


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your a jerk.. we all think so.
> 
> you keep asking others to leave and id rather none of them did. its you thats causing the beef ...
> but its for a reason... to get personal deatils when ppl get angry and agree to come smack you.
> ...


Their all undercover pigs, trying to arrange meets and get personal details then BAM, mans busted on some bullshit.


zeddd said:


> sorry man I don't speak nigga


Off course you don't, you can't, you'd be an odd piece of the jigsaw.
We'll beat you, black and blue, but you'll only look smurfish and still nowhere near niggerish.
Yet, your whole ora screams "tryna be a white nigger".
Go beg friend somewhere else pilk.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Lol to the last 23 pages


Hey Shady, hope your evenings ok.. lol?

im blazing on some HP (hash plant). hope u have some nice blaze ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Thats dreadful, you'll have to be the world's dumbest punk to use that to come back mate. I must say that o'l chap, is a complete and utter fail.
> 
> **Mainey**


 gtf mainey


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Their all undercover pigs, trying to arrange meets and get personal details then BAM, mans busted on some bullshit.
> 
> 
> Off course you don't, you can't, you'd be an odd piece of the jigsaw.
> ...


 barbaric like your rep


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> barbaric like your rep


Lol, dumb fuck


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Thats dreadful, you'll have to be the world's dumbest punk to use that to come back mate. I must say that o'l chap, is a complete and utter fail.
> 
> **Mainey**


 not dumb at all just sick of the lies and bullshit, facts speak for themselves. read the research posted about IQ levels and come back with something more impressive than threats of violence


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> Hey Shady, hope your evenings ok.. lol?
> 
> im blazing on some HP (hash plant). hope u have some nice blaze ?


Yh course jus finishd a mench of sour blues. Better than fruit pastels mate


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, dumb fuck


 QED re IQ


----------



## cflGROWERanon (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> QED re IQ


Lol dumb fuck


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

do you


cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol dumb fuck


 yes you are


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2014)

pussies have gone to sleep.....laters


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your a fucking cop ..or some grass..
> 
> people have voiced they dont like you here. why not leave ? you keep telling others to jog on...
> its time you did....but i can see through you.
> ...


No,no he's not we had all just gone off to bed lol I've smoked his pot, if he is a cop he grows some sweet bud lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not dumb at all just sick of the lies and bullshit, facts speak for themselves. read the research posted about IQ levels and come back with something more impressive than threats of violence


its you that threatened others and you made yourself


[email protected] said:


> No,no he's not we had all just gone off to bed lol I've smoked his pot, if he is a cop he grows some sweet bud lol


well he sure convinced most ppl otherwise and with his rantings pissed everyone off. I had nothing to do with his mouthing off and he vented at me... it backfired and now hes not wanted and changed his picture .

its better not to have such flamboyant ppl anyway they draw lots of attention and like yesterday claim to be some internet raging bull.... boring !

a security risk and the opposite of stealth..

i dont think your few words can cover up what a prick he looks....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> its you that threatened others and you made yourself
> 
> 
> well he sure convinced most ppl otherwise and with his rantings pissed everyone off. I had nothing to do with his mouthing off and he vented at me... it backfired and now hes not wanted and changed his picture .
> ...


Nah man its because uz u liked the comment that bell end posted about Gary, can be doing that...we're a close nit group.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man its cuz u liked the comment that bell end posted out Gary, can be doing that...we're a close nit group.


ehh.... i didnt realise . i just go down and click much of the time as a way to show ive red things as im in and out all day.
and ok... i keep hearing your a tight knit group.. seems hes a weak link security wise. Id personally never have a risky number like that...

 

and if youve got hair like this itd be fucking asking for it not wearing a seatbelt ! and if hes getting nicked for dumb small shit its cos hes brought the heat to himself and most importantly others..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> ehh.... i didnt realise . i just go down and click much of the time as a way to show ive red things as im in and out all day.
> and ok... i keep hearing your a tight knit group.. seems hes a weak link security wise. Id personally never have a risky number like that...
> 
> View attachment 3142070
> ...


He's probably the most security conscious...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's probably the most security conscious...


dont be daft ..... and if thats what you call the most security conscious.. id shut down your little tri - person grow.
hes a risk to real players in the community. they dont gas about what they do !

most ppl suggested he left yesterday as he upset them..

if were you id ditch him for someone safer...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Who did he upset?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

looking like that is a huge heat seeker ! and the guys a fucking nob..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Did you tell them to stand up n clean the sand out of their vaginas?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Who did he upset?


are u kidding....?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Why do u keep posting the pic of sideshow bob?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did you tell them to stand up n clean the sand out of their vaginas?


you too are a risk being associated with his grow op.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did you tell them to stand up n clean the sand out of their vaginas?


no they were demanding he left ...

no point sticking up for him now.. too late .
and its pointless thinking you can control this thread with 2 people from your op.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you too are a risk being associated with his grow op.


Where the fuck are these connections coming from...I'm irish...not even in the same.country as u


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Where the fuck are these connections coming from...I'm irish...not even in the same.country as u


he told everyone..........


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

....sure he did.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> he told everyone..........


and you assume


[email protected] said:


> ....sure he did.


 

risk!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> and you assume
> 
> 
> risk!


I assumed he told everyone? What exactly did he tell everyone? And how is it that I'm making all these assumptions when.ur the one doing all the talking?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I assumed he told everyone? What exactly did he tell everyone? And how is it that I'm making all these assumptions when.ur the one doing all the talking?


i no longer have any interest..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

but one things for sure go walking round looking like a fucking quasi - ja fakin.. that gets heat..

shit look too !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I assumed he told everyone? What exactly did he tell everyone? And how is it that I'm making all these assumptions when.ur the one doing all the talking?


best thing to do is just vanish...... hes brought your crew on top !


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

ha ha ha ha ahahahahhhaqhahahhh my niggas, this is what grail posted last nite I shit u not....

*Holy Grail 888Well-Known Member*
i cant be fucked to argue no more ! im about peace and weed and i dont wanna be drawn into troubles u may cause with others.

politely

HG


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

politely gtf, cunty


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

u wanna start all over today.....u have some spare time lol? mf


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ha ha ahahahahhhaqhahahhh my niggas, this is what grail posted last nite I shit u not....
> 
> *Holy Grail 888Well-Known Member*
> i cant be fucked to argue no more ! im about peace and weed and i dont wanna be drawn into troubles u may cause with others.
> ...


yes i posted that... i am about peace. And ive no more interest in you . Your what i reagard as "heat" and a "risk".
in proving your someone you gave yourself away.

you blew your cover.... 

not stealth and im all about that stealth....


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u wanna start all over today.....u have some spare time lol? mf


sure. in fact you only targeted me as you wrongly thought i was grouping with someone else in fact id not even noticed it could be seen like that..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your a fucking cop ..or some grass..
> 
> people have voiced they dont like you here. why not leave ? you keep telling others to jog on...
> its time you did....but i can see through you.
> ...


caugh,caugh

u know what it is, i have had my runins with the man, he easilly had access to my real address and to the level i inda stooped, IF HE WAS, i owuldnt be around m8 trust me,man cudda fucked me over royally

he did not,

therfore u statement is false, ur a cunt, and u prolly diverting attention for yourself


holygayl FUK U prik.

i arent as articulate as most with words, so CUNT!

THAT IS ALL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> who are you sorry mate u all sound the same


must be them niggerish lips getting in the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> 11-12 wtf slh is ten weeks smelly cherry 8.5 but best at 10......candyland is expanding from the top down now, pistils are turning brown and starting to receed.....we at end of week 7????


could be longer, sure yorkie said his went 14. recessive haze genes


----------



## leepy (May 1, 2014)

morning ppl just spent half hour reading the last 8pages or so and LMFAO cheerd me right up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could be longer, sure yorkie said his went 14. recessive haze genes


 don i got a dog in now, stout lil fucker i must say

are the newer fems prone to hermie still?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

yeah the BX2 some have shown hermasitas aye some folks have found cracking pheno's too though. 
I'm still running my cut from ages back.


----------



## cottee (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ha ha ahahahahhhaqhahahhh my niggas, this is what grail posted last nite I shit u not....
> 
> *Holy Grail 888Well-Known Member*
> i cant be fucked to argue no more ! im about peace and weed and i dont wanna be drawn into troubles u may cause with others.
> ...


Zed is a loaner who got bullied at school. These are the symptoms of a policeman. Now the rat is inboxin me for my details. I SMELL BACON.


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could be longer, sure yorkie said his went 14. recessive haze genes


i still aint got picks but the two phenos i have look.nothing like yorkies,.he had buds these are made up of foxtails, only the very tops are dense like a skunk strain....picks will explains laters!!


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

wtf is going on here isit just me or does it feel like the lurkers are trying to take over......

ive never seen zedd post lime that before....he sounded like ice.....lol

see if you Lott had off jumped on mainey we could have nipped this in the bud......

now im guna have to meet cfl loner and send a didget through the post to each of his bumlickers as a show of strength......fuck there goes me watching eastenders on catch up lol.....

p.s turn up next time cfl


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the BX2 some have shown hermasitas aye some folks have found cracking pheno's too though.
> I'm still running my cut from ages back.
> 
> View attachment 3142169 View attachment 3142170


don how much is that cut lol....isit the 30% cut???

shame about herms.


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

cottee said:


> Zed is a loaner who got bullied at school. These are the symptoms of a policeman. Now the rat is inboxin me for my details. I SMELL BACON.


 I pm d you asking to meet up u puss lol, don't matter to me who u r cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

this one hasn't been tested but the cup entry was 26. odd. i'd say this one wasn't far off. i don't think anything has hit the 30% mark as yet. I've got a little stash of 2010 dog stock tucked away for safe keeping for a lad in scotland. he's just gotten his scottie dog cut back, which was a killer pheno. and i do mean killer.


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

and u cried off .....now u being keyboard dik


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 1, 2014)

Morning lads, nice wake and bake, and a right good laugh reading back catching up on last night and this morns shannanigans lol

Lmao at zedd being an informer, I suppose rambo is head of scotland yard nxt, fucking mugs these noobs, maybe if any of them took tne time to actually read back all the way thru this thread they would realise just who they were talking to and the fun they are doing themselves out of by being a knob rather than taking the hazing as its intended and dished out to all new members, its called weeding out yhe weak, only the strong minded will make the grade in here, many try and fail to stick around when they have been rejected by the locals


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> wtf is going on here isit just me or does it feel like the lurkers are trying to take over......
> 
> ive never seen zedd post lime that before....he sounded like ice.....lol
> 
> ...


 yeah you waited till about 4.30, was over 3 hours, plenty of time


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, nice wake and bake, and a right good laugh reading back catching up on last night and this morns shannanigans lol
> 
> Lmao at zedd being an informer, I suppose rambo is head of scotland yard nxt, fucking mugs these noobs, maybe if any of them took tne time to actually read back all the way thru this thread they would realise just who they were talking to and the fun they are doing themselves out of by being a knob rather than taking the hazing as its intended and dished out to all new members, its called weeding out yhe weak, only the strong minded will make the grade in here, many try and fail to stick around when they have been rejected by the locals


 that's rite GB, lems gotta point about mainey who I was thinking good bloke but he fell in with cflnonce and showed his colours


----------



## cottee (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I pm d you asking to meet up u puss lol, don't matter to me who u r cunt


Ur fukin boring. Next time u pull a crop down go get a hooker and get urself a shag u little virgin. Might help u not be so much of a prick. Now jog along muppet. Have a great day


----------



## onemanalone (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hi man.
> 
> £200 an ounce is going rate.
> 
> No offence but African weed is cheap as dirt for a reason.


I still believe weed is better in Zimbabwe bro grown naturally under the beautiful African sun nothing beats naturally grown and I have smoked both and have been smoking for 26 years!


----------



## onemanalone (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oneman, what have you got those plants in? looks like a carrier bag inside a bucket?


They are in 15l paint buckets washed out but I thought best put a carrier bag to line the just incase there r loads of holes for drainage they seem to be working well!


----------



## onemanalone (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hi man.
> 
> £200 an ounce is going rate.
> 
> No offence but African weed is cheap as dirt for a reason.





The Yorkshireman said:


> Hi man.
> 
> £200 an ounce is going rate.
> 
> No offence but African weed is cheap as dirt for a reason.


Oh no offence Yorkshire man but that sounds a bit racist tbh and read up on strains from Africa before u make statement like that but anyway one love each to his or her own. U know wot they say one man's food another man's poison lol


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

I got em on ignore rant away, on a lovely 10.5 livers vape at 225, iceman fairys flown signed 4 1 st c


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

did dabs post them cheap pens??


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

ice are u about i just took piks???

if u don't mind mucka......

p.s if all this hostiliy continues i might have to go uk420 loooooooool


----------



## onemanalone (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 2 rite y, fukin bushweed is gash u get lung disease 4 u get hi


Malawi Gold, Dubai poison reading and research b4 u make comments like that and African were smoking weed way b4 folks over here no offence!


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

thinking of runnin some more ops, buyer whos also a grower and mate knows peeps who wanna grow but obv clueless......im thinkin sog 12/12.... 25 x 11 litre squarepots, 1.2 x 1.2 with an 8 inch and an xxl hood with a kw........max yield no risk to me, kilo tent


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

just before ice posts piks the kings kut has 10-14 days left and candyland Imo 3-4 weeks. Were cumming up to 7 weeks from 12/12.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got em on ignore rant away


Just loading the gun and then I'll deal with it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

giz 5


----------



## Dubaholic (May 1, 2014)

For the life of me i cannot find my vape pen battery lmao. i'll go down to my pals in about a hour film a vid there and upload it straight away, if you lot want 2 or more il do em for a tenner each i eat postage haha fair to say im flat broke.. also anyone want any glass Hit me up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

more of lems


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

err its a FACT our indoor hydro is waaay better than outside jungle shwag


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> For the life of me i cannot find my vape pen battery lmao. i'll go down to my pals in about a hour film a vid there and upload it straight away, if you lot want 2 or more il do em for a tenner each i eat postage haha fair to say im flat broke.. also anyone want any glass Hit me up


 get piks ir vids up, how much for two complete pens, in assuming there not the huge ones......my hydro guy has these black pens u put bud in the end and light with a lighter looool i don't think hes into vaping lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 1, 2014)

Lol if you want me to get you the batterys personally lemon. then there 8 quid so x 2 16 + 20 = 36 ^_^

And i will get a good video up of them there a decent size and look like a average E-cig.


And tasty looking shit you got lem.


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Lol if you want me to get you the batterys personally lemon. then there 8 quid so x 2 16 + 20 = 36 ^_^
> 
> And i will get a good video up of them there a decent size and look like a average E-cig.
> 
> ...


so £36 for two all in?? Gimmie postage costs....i really wana give vaping a go i must spend £30 on fags a day. Its bullshit.

get me that vid up man.....so i can decide....i need em to come fully working i am wank with all technology.....this is no joke.

ta man, i like the dark flashlight shots but i got shakey hands........

if anyone wants to shed some constructive criticism im all ears!!


----------



## Dubaholic (May 1, 2014)

£36 quid all in, and il post em for free unless you wanna pay for first class signed for..

Video coming! and i suffer the same thing when taking pics its like ive gained parkinsons lmao.


----------



## rollajoint (May 1, 2014)

Things got heated over here lately lol . How are we all ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> Oh no offence Yorkshire man but that sounds a bit racist tbh and read up on strains from Africa before u make statement like that





onemanalone said:


> Malawi Gold, Dubai poison African were smoking weed way b4 folks over here


.................

It only sounds a bit racist if your ignorant to what the definition of race is.

Since when has "Africa" or "African" been a race hmm? I'll tell you, NEVER because it's a continent of origin not a racial classification! (just like "European" is not a race)
For your information the race synonymous with the continent of Africa is "Negro" or "Negroid" (previously Ethiopian) and the race synonymous with western Europe (Britain,France,Greece.Spain) "Caucasian" and eastern Europe "Mongoloid" (although my Polish girlfriend classes herself as "Slavic" but that gets deep).

I'm aware of native African strains and like I said, they're cheap as dirt for a reason.
Seeded shwag and poor quality due to be grown in open fields with no crop rotation or tilling of the land.

This'll be Malawi Gold then..........

  

Now it's shwag and there's no denying it but I've no doubt that if you grow it sensi with proper nutrition it could be pretty good but that's not what's coming out of African fields, especially multiple fields by multiple farmers giving a massive variance in quality/potency (less than 10% THC).

The other strain you meant to say is actually called "Durban Poison".
Dubai is an ethically and environmentally sketchy, few hundred year old man made city on the coast of the Persian Gulf.
There's no ganja in Dubai.

The Afghans, Indians and Chinese were smoking weed way before anybody. And your point is?

You should have brought a sack full of those seeds back with you, we could have banged em in a proper environment and really seen what it can do under lab conditions.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Oh aye lads......

My pal who's been away back packing for last 5 months is currently in Uruguay.

Jammy cunt posted on FB the other day, picking his fruit and veg from the market stall while blazing a big blunt in the afternoon sun!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

Alreet chaps, on and off very rarely these days, busy with family shit and keeping on top of this and another. 

Had to do another week in wales.
On the upside, shit is looking good. 
So in there we have, 
4 x SinCity Blue Petrol
2 x SinCity ThinMint GSC
2 x DNA LA Conf
1 x Firedog
1 x DNA LA Mother kept from last round
1 x SinCity ThinMint GSC mother from last round, was my no 2 keeper.
Canes going in tonight, and more stripping from bottoms which is needed!
2 weeks in,


----------



## rollajoint (May 1, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> Oh no offence Yorkshire man but that sounds a bit racist tbh and read up on strains from Africa before u make statement like that but anyway one love each to his or her own. U know wot they say one man's food another man's poison lol


Racist ? How old are you 15 ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

looking tidy there WW.


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .................
> 
> It only sounds a bit racist if your ignorant to what the definition of race is.
> 
> ...


its the African feeling for getting kicked Beckham style in the balls in one post the same as uk looool


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking tidy there WW.


Cheers man!

Is there a way to put my post into the 600 thread aswell? Arsed typing again to be honest!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> kicked Beckham style in the balls in one post


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Afternoon lads, some laugh the Last few days on here.


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

yeah these noobs got no class shouting racist all over the shop, in here we don't call each other racists cos its a jewish conspiracy lmfao, live and let live


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

Sup lads?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Easy Shady.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> caugh,caugh
> 
> u know what it is, i have had my runins with the man, he easilly had access to my real address and to the level i inda stooped, IF HE WAS, i owuldnt be around m8 trust me,man cudda fucked me over royally
> 
> ...



and your a crack head that cant see straight..
a crackhead vouching for someone..... sure mate we are listening..

in the meantime im off to have a large pipe... u CUNT !
cant be bothered with bad words and i got caught in the crossfire and Zedd thought i was dissing him when i like Garys post .... fact is i was in and out the room and i hit like sometimes to show id read something but id obviuosly not read the content clearly enough so that was my mistake. 

now peace !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

I'm sat watching the snooker on one screen at work.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

That Kid Cannabis is an average movie to be honest lads, low budget/location/actors.

It's OK if there's nothing else but it's not really worth going out of your way to watch.

The story is OK but it's the same self made Cali/Canada millionaire ganja story I've heard to death already.

"Savages" is far better and there's a shitload more weed in it.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah these noobs got no class shouting racist all over the shop, in here we don't call each other racists cos its a jewish conspiracy lmfao, live and let live


hey dude
peace hope alls ok .


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Easy Shady.


Whats doin?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> hey dude
> peace hope alls ok .



After you asserted the man was filth I very much doubt it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Whats doin?


Meh.....

Same shit, different day mate.

Fucking pissing it down all morning here and I had planned on clearing out my garage.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> After you asserted the man was filth I very much doubt it.


please read the forum rules...


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

Lol i was gonna do the front yard but i found a j nd i cant be fuct lol. Do it mora lols


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That Kid Cannabis is an average movie to be honest lads, low budget/location/actors.
> 
> It's OK if there's nothing else but it's not really worth going out of your way to watch.
> 
> ...


Told you it was shite lol ice is the onlyone to like it so far haha


----------



## onemanalone (May 1, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> .................
> 
> It only sounds a bit racist if your ignorant to what the definition of race is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> please read the forum rules...


This is the uk thread, this part of the forum has no rules, cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Savages" is far better and there's a shitload more weed in it.


and it has salma hayek in it and benny del toro.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Whats doin?





Garybhoy11 said:


> This is the uk thread, this part of the forum has no rules, cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> please read the forum rules...


I've read em.

And?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

spouting forum rules in here hahahaa this corner of the internet is not for you sir.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and it has salma hayek in it and benny del toro.


The Cartel couldn't have been cast any better really!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've read em.
> 
> And?


sigh....... cant be chuffed to explain and go through pages of BS ...


----------



## onemanalone (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .................
> 
> It only sounds a bit racist if your ignorant to what the definition of race is.
> 
> ...


i was meaning durban poison sorry lol and cool bro but not all weed is grown in fields bro some grow houses in Zimbabwe (greenhouses) not many though because the prisons where i am from r really bad if u live 4 months inside u r a legend . anyways cool man didn't mean to sound aggressive sorry if i did


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and it has salma hayek in it and benny del toro.


One of the best bits is when Benny bullwhips that guy and the wraparound has his eye out.

Sweet shot!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> i was meaning durban poison sorry lol and cool bro but not all weed is grown in fields bro some grow houses in Zimbabwe (greenhouses) not many though because the prisons where i am from r really bad if u live 4 months inside u r a legend . anyways cool man didn't mean to sound aggressive sorry if i did


...see this! Thats how it's done!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> sigh....... cant be chuffed to explain and go through pages of BS ...



You asked a man today if everything is OK after yesterday you asserted that he was filth.
I implied that things would doubtfully be OK if you asserted he was filth (and you did).
You direct me to the forum rules for no apparent reason.
I ask why and you can't be arsed to explain?


.............


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You asked a man today if everything is OK after yesterday you asserted that he was filth.
> I implied that things would doubtfully be OK if you asserted he was filth (and you did).
> You direct me to the forum rules for no apparent reason.
> I ask why and you can't be arsed to explain?
> ...


simply ... yes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> simply ... yes.


Then next time.......simply shut the fuck up.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Then next time.......simply shut the fuck up.


no ..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

who upset so many whAT?>

lol yorkie READ THE FORUM RULES U CUNT!

my other cooltubes arrived and everything, fucking second filters kinda err well tracking says plz call

GREAT!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> who upset so many whAT?>
> 
> lol yorkie READ THE FORUM RULES U CUNT!


last nite.. anyway i dont care i got caught in it by liking someones post apparently !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> who upset so many whAT?>
> 
> lol yorkie READ THE FORUM RULES U CUNT!
> 
> ...


its the new phallus two way GPS tracking system.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> last nite.. anyway i dont care i got caught in it by liking someones post apparently !



err no i think u was talking mucho shit long before that

u cant get yaself out of it that easy,n00bs aint earned the right to say oooerr sorry,

u know wat u did and now all ur lil pals aint here your waa waa and wen ther all bak later ul be like a cunt agian,as u are now

OHHH yeh,, who the fuk is a crackhead?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yorkie READ THE FORUM RULES U CUNT!


WHAT THE FUCK FOR!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

1) Zeddd gets called a cop by 888.

2) 888 asks Zeddd is everything is OK.

3) I tell 888 that I doubt things will be OK because he called him a cop.

4) 888 tells me to read the forum rules for no apparent reason.

5) I ask for a reason for me to read the rules and 888 refuses to give one.

6) Now IC3 refers me to the rules for no apparent reason.

...........


Lol, somebody's lost a fucking screw here!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err no i think u was talking mucho shit long before that
> 
> u cant get yaself out of it that easy,n00bs aint earned the right to say oooerr sorry,
> 
> ...


YOU...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) Zeddd gets called a cop by 888.
> 
> 2) 888 asks Zeddd is everything is OK.
> 
> ...


theres also a 3.363636

now thats pure 

like the chronology . you make a great secretary .
a mug of yorkshire tea will do with a donut..

cheers


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

right little love in round here of late. so what if you wanna get off ya nut and dance like a tosser. i do it regularly.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right little love in round here of late. so what if you wanna get off ya nut and dance like a tosser. i do it regularly.


thats how i dance all the time too.. !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> WHAT THE FUCK FOR!?


u know................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> theres also a 3.363636
> 
> now thats pure
> 
> ...



3.363636?
That's pure 

You talk shit fella.


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right little love in round here of late. so what if you wanna get off ya nut and dance like a tosser. i do it regularly.


You mind your back mr. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

what's happening behind me like? lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 3.363636?
> That's pure
> 
> You talk shit fella.


thats creasing me up... in my spare time i also watch crackheads dance and emulate there body spams round the house... yeah im different.

spose thats not normal now ..


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

Any of u lot use mono potassium phosphate salt? Npk of 0.54.31


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's happening behind me like? lol


BAK TO THE WALL!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know................


...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Any of u lot use mono potassium phosphate salt? Npk of 0.54.31



Me.

It's actually 0.52.34


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Any of u lot use mono potassium phosphate salt? Npk of 0.54.31


no i only smoke green. but rather alot !



wait for it ......


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...............
> 
> View attachment 3142249


can you dance like MJ ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> no i only smoke green.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> can you dance like MJ ?


No.

He's dead.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> can you dance like MJ ?


no fool he moves like jaggar


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's happening behind me like? lol


Watch ya dont hurt it dancin lol


Keepin track in heres like a round of fukin crypton factor lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2014)

Easy lads just celebrating with a big fat joint after passing a drugs test....again risky bizz but y gotta do what ya gotta do aye....I see the holy fail is still talking shit I rekon my 2 year old talks more sense


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3142250


i get a mental picture of you now


IC3M4L3 said:


> no fool he moves like jaggar


crack on the track is whack !


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads just celebrating with a big fat joint after passing a drugs test....again risky bizz but y gotta do what ya gotta do aye....I see the holy fail is still talking shit I rekon my 2 year old talks more sense


Congrats on passing the test. Was it a piss test ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Watch ya dont hurt it dancin lol
> 
> 
> Keepin track in heres like a round of fukin crypton factor lol


ah i see what ya mean now lol. funnily enough it doesn't hurt when i'm wrecked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

ohhh thats better cunts on ignore, much betet rthan the oldforum ignore, before u could see it say they comment clik to read.

much better this way


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i get a mental picture of you now


You've got a mental picture of me from a post calling IC3 a troll?..............Erm yeah OK, whatever.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've got a mental picture of me from a post calling IC3 a troll?..............Erm yeah OK, whatever.


oh i thought u meant me... umm ooppsss.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

Not sure if this thread is picking up or fucking dying.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> oh i thought u meant me... umm ooppsss.


I got a mental picture of you......


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2014)

Hahaha its madness up in here fell lost? Had to drop down to 600 last night temps reached a staggering 34° fuckin shit myself when i saw it...think a bigger fan or an ac unit is order don't know which tho? Oh I gave that mystery plant to me sis as well as 2 cuts that I threw but grew new roots so they obviously want to live so we might see an outdoor exo this year....yes 888 piss test


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


>


Smooth........


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me.
> 
> It's actually 0.52.34



lol im shite wit numbers..
dya use it like pk13-14? could it be used weeks 3 til flush?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Smooth........


we bak to wako jako?

gunna go for a lie down im fucked


peace,

troll fo life!lmao

oh qwikly, anyone got a bit of neem?shits exxxpensive man, i just wont need a full cowey (lemmi know if and wayya want for it)


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

Not sure on when to PK this lot, new strain thats pretty much untested so thinking ease in week 4 through to 6


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> lol im shite wit numbers..
> dya use it like pk13-14? could it be used weeks 3 til flush?


Well.....

It's one of the two ingredients that PK13/14 is made from.

To be honest it's fucking strong so if you haven't got an EC pen than I would put no more than 1 teaspoon per 10L of water.

You can't use it every feeding like regular PK supplements cos you'll just burn your plants and get massive salt build up.

On an 8 week strain I'd use it once in week 5, then in once again in weeks 7-8. 
You shouldn't use any other booster with it, just base nutes and that as your booster.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we bak to wako jako?
> 
> gunna go for a lie down im fucked
> 
> ...


Shit aint expensive m8 I got a 250ml bottle for about 6 or 7 quid heres a link to the same one I got u can choose ur own amount http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Organic-Pure-Neem-Oil-Base-Carrier-Massage-Inesct-Repellant-Nits-Fleas-Lice-/200931443743?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Natural_AlternativeTherapies&var=&hash=item2ec872841f


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

thats it wacko and his monkey. Yorkie and IC3 . thats funny !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Potassium Sulphate (0-0-50) coupled with it is better though Shady as there's no extra P it's just a straight K salt (plants do well from the extra sulfur) you can tailor the flowering regime to suit and between the 2 salts you need no other flowering nutes at all..

It's a big misconception that ganja needs big P in flower, actually big P in flower fucks shit up and causes all sorts of problems.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Aye that ignore is quite cool.


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> On an 8 week strain I'd use it once in week 5, then in once again in weeks 7-8.
> You shouldn't use any other booster with it, just base nutes and that as your booster.


cool ta yorkie..
i know they love the shit (PK i mean) i gave 1 of mine a 1/4 of a ml per litre nd she's forming up way befor the other lol

i tell thee what its fukin cheap as chips too..

you normally get good results then using this yorkie??


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye that ignore is quite cool.


damn this local amnesia is some fine smoke.. great bag appeal.
time for a nice large blast !


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2014)

cool so we all got em on ignore....at Y I learnt the hardway with K....seems to make sense on one level but the reality is burn, my feeling is that k is uber important intracellular ion that has fine tolerances easy to get wrong and fubar the plants


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> you normally get good results then using this yorkie??


Yeah.


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

they purdy matey ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

I use Canna's entire Mono line separately now (just for convenience) but it's the same principle in tailoring the regime to the plant as using salts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

2 meat, 4 bean chilli.

 

Munch on....


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Fuck me I got to get setup again a friend was into me there all excited said he can get a half for 200 n it's exactly 14g lol sooo much money to be made over here.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2014)

Jeez louise 200 on a half and their excited about it u need to get a big set up on the go mate BIG


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Jeez louise 200 on a half and their excited about it u need to get a big set up on the go mate BIG


Well a normal deal (use to be called an 8th when it was 3.5) is 50e for 2.5-3g so he was excited about getting the 14g instead of 12g lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

200e as of now is about £164.

For half? Ouch!


I can get 3g delivered for £20-£25.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Joys of Ireland lads, great now that I grow but fuck me it was costing me 100-150 a week Just for a few bongs n i can promise you lads irish weed is not on par with ur stuff, it doesn't even look like weed with all the shit they spray on it to bulk up the crap is depressing...ur ash would be like black concrete!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> nooooooooo lol, i had high hopes for that film i got it on the comp just aint watched it yet, id read alot about the story behind it tho.


fkr, just downloaded it to... seen Homefront? Jason Statham. watched it the other night and it was quite good for one of his lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2014)

No wonder u started growing mate are they pretty harsh over there then on the ode green? Them prices are madness man...can't wait to flip on Sunday its getting a little crowded now so fuck knows what its gonna be like in 9 week lol ghetto jungle


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Even 3.5g of soap bar is 30! But Use to be 25an 8th 45for a q n so on but now it doesn't really get cheaper the more u get unless it's over a half but then return is only marginal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could be longer, sure yorkie said his went 14. recessive haze genes


One went 4.5 on the dot.

The purp went 10.5-11

And the third one went 12-13


----------



## Lemon king (May 1, 2014)

hows the billberry?? Any piks?? What's the lineage names good....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i still aint got picks but the two phenos i have look.nothing like yorkies,.he had buds these are made up of foxtails, only the very tops are dense like a skunk strain


They didn't mate, no foxtails at all on those.

They were solid calyx clusters all the way up, the purp did 10oz in 10L of soil.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 1, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> I still believe weed is better in Zimbabwe bro grown naturally under the beautiful African sun nothing beats naturally grown and I have smoked both and have been smoking for 26 years!


I've been smoking 21 years.

You're entitled to your opinion of course but you're not entitled to your own facts.

Objectively you're wrong.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 1, 2014)

[="Lemon king, post: 10458698, member: 566905"]hows the billberry?? Any piks?? What's the lineage names good....[/QUOTE]

Bills looking good man 1 is considerably smellier than the other its like a fruity hazey smell at the mo.but veg means fuck all we'll see in a few week mate....taken cuts off both so just incase i have a winner ya never know....no pics from me man tinfoil hat has a chin strap canne get the cunt off


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well this has been fucking entertaining tonight, glad I had a smoke and drink in time for the show lol


fkn tampin, I missed it all!! grrr


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyways
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9995329
> been offered smoker frindly holidays FULL hotel week all in
> 
> ...


when we going????


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Veras == skins


well fk me, Ive always thought they were referring to vals... (valium/diazepam) for the thicker fucks out there


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck me I got to get setup again a friend was into me there all excited said he can get a half for 200 n it's exactly 14g lol sooo much money to be made over here.


ill bring you an oz over in person for £200, fkn el, I feel like a cunt charging 160 when I do get shot o some, yet I know where its going is gonna be tenner for .8 ..... daft welsh cunt what I am


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Even 3.5g of soap bar is 30! But Use to be 25an 8th 45for a q n so on but now it doesn't really get cheaper the more u get unless it's over a half but then return is only marginal


I can do you a full bar for 300 and still make a few quid


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

If u hand deliver it to ireland I'll throw in an extra tenner..


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u hand deliver it to ireland I'll throw in an extra tenner..


and a pint of guiness??? lol


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u hand deliver it to ireland I'll throw in an extra tenner..


Just a 10er lol you not even gettin the lad a bag of chips lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Well that tenner will get you 2 feck it I'll throw in a baby sham lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Just a 10er lol you not even gettin the lad a bag of chips lol


Fine so 10.85 n that's my best offer lol


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> and a pint of guiness??? lol


Oh you just made me remember how good short line guiness is man


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fine so 10.85 n that's my best offer lol


on my way!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Oh you just made me remember how good short line guiness is man


Yup, but the same rule applies to any draft beer.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^ ok, scrap that idea, I forgot, it's not coming down til Monday......


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

^^^^nom nom^^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

What ladies you got going?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Not going to work stoned anymore...well maybe not altogether but only the one bong!had 3 bongs this morning and I was a fucking joke lol


----------



## shadyslater (May 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What ladies you got going?


Who?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

belladonna from paradise seeds, been running her for about 2 years now and til I find summin better, she staying with me pmsl. oh yeah, that was wrong pic above. this is her @ day 51


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

Erra let's go mad n say both of you..



shadyslater said:


> Who?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2014)

eggcellent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> when we going????



if we could all get a harvest and cash in for set time (and nobodys full of shit and exucses) saaay end of summer just as off peak is ending, FOR SURE!

prolly sort it for kids to come too maybe if ther was only a few of us

and its smoker friendly so can get all our weed at the hotel
welsh, wats made u keep the bella? yeild?taste? flavour?smell?pheno?


----------



## rollajoint (May 1, 2014)

I'll be up for a trip too I have mentioned it before but I think it got lost between all the racism in this thread . Bunch of wankers . HAHAHAHAH


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I'll be up for a trip too I have mentioned it before but I think it got lost between all the racism in this thread . Bunch of wankers . HAHAHAHAH



iniit blad

booyakkasha!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if we could all get a harvest and cash in for set time (and nobodys full of shit and exucses) saaay end of summer just as off peak is ending, FOR SURE!
> 
> prolly sort it for kids to come too maybe if ther was only a few of us
> 
> ...


all of the above m8 although its not 100% in any of them, just not found anything that compares on an 'all-round' basis apart form, sods law, the blueberry cut I lost a few years back, id kill some fukka to have her back in me room!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> all of the above m8 although its not 100% in any of them, just not found anything that compares on an 'all-round' basis apart form, sods law, the blueberry cut I lost a few years back, id kill some fukka to have her back in me room!!!


lol that one rambo had?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol that one rambo had?


don't think so m8. ive only had some psychosis n gumby hash off here, no cuts.... as yet


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> don't think so m8. ive only had some psychosis n gumby hash off here, no cuts.... as yet


Give us a shout if you are ever up North wales man I'm taking a few cuts a week off my mother now
This one...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

mmmmmmmm. nice frosty biatch ya got there wiz! she your sinmint cookie keeper??


----------



## welshwizzard (May 1, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> mmmmmmmm. nice frosty biatch ya got there wiz! she your sinmint cookie keeper??


yeah pal, got cuts out of prop too so all good!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if we could all get a harvest and cash in for set time (and nobodys full of shit and exucses) saaay end of summer just as off peak is ending, FOR SURE!
> 
> prolly sort it for kids to come too maybe if ther was only a few of us
> 
> ...


Where is that pic u put up from? What country u talking bout? Been looking at some of they hemp hotels online,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Where is that pic u put up from? What country u talking bout? Been looking at some of they hemp hotels online,









its in spain
Altea alicante

perfect copies of monuments men AND pompeii

goodnigths viewing tonight


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 1, 2014)

On another note, I'm have a mean battle with spider mite atm, thinking of getting them predators coz I'm in flowering now


IC3M4L3 said:


> iniit blad
> 
> booyakkasha!


Yo blad,
I heard zedd is on the child offenders register and has recently been payin an interest in your kids.
Then again, I heard this 6"3 white guy who calls himself their dad has been undertaking discreet touching methods with them.
I'd watch those two on your outings yo, like bouyakasha bombaclart.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 1, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> On another note, I'm have a mean battle with spider mite atm, thinking of getting them predators coz I'm in flowering now
> 
> 
> Best thing you could do!
> ...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

Some nice looking ladies there. ..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> Some nice looking ladies there. ..


the camera mounted on the fan idea is good. shame its not mounted outside the bracket..
thatd be a great addition to a room being able to take a fan cam clip as an addition to a grow log..

remotely having a look at your grow would be cool to do however maybe not safe ?

cool video thanks.


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> On another note, I'm have a mean battle with spider mite atm, thinking of getting them predators coz I'm in flowering now
> 
> 
> Yo blad,
> ...


 yeah man them spidey mites r a cunt, whats tha predators u usin man?


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 2, 2014)

lol

long time indi................


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 2, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> the camera mounted on the fan idea is good. shame its not mounted outside the bracket..
> thatd be a great addition to a room being able to take a fan cam clip as an addition to a grow log..
> 
> remotely having a look at your grow would be cool to do however maybe not safe ?
> ...



webcam-and long wire


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> yeah man them spidey mites r a cunt, whats tha predators u usin man?


*I am thinking of using Phytoseiulus to do the job. Heard they are the bollocks but also a pest in their own right (just not to the plants).*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> *I am thinking of using Phytoseiulus to do the job. Heard they are the bollocks but also a pest in their own right (just not to the plants).*


THINKING?

fort weed growing came naturally to the "good ole boys"?

n00bs


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> THINKING?
> 
> fort weed growing came naturally to the "good ole boys"?
> 
> n00bs


Yhh, Im superman special when it comes to growing but at a total loss when trying to figure out how to eradicate your family tree.

But seriously, is this the comment you decided to reply to? Pussy


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

S3R1AL.V10L4T0R said:


> lol
> 
> long time indi................


 yo blad sappenin?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> THINKING?
> 
> fort weed growing came naturally to the "good ole boys"?
> 
> n00bs


While I'm here little English lesson for you white supremist.
Fort is spelt THOUGHT.
n00bs although incorrect should be NEWBS.
Your a penny short of a pound in the intellectual stakes arn't ya matey loool.
Pussy


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> *I am thinking of using Phytoseiulus to do the job. Heard they are the bollocks but also a pest in their own right (just not to the plants).*


 only thing bout putting more bugs into the grow is that they shit in the bud, u can scope it and see little micro turds so I was a;aways a bit put off


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> only thing bout putting more bugs into the grow is that they shit in the bud, u can scope it and see little micro turds so I was a;aways a bit put off


Lol, seriously. I don't wanna be smoking my BUD thinking ahhh crap, IC3 mum might have taken a dump in this. Might have to re-think this strategy. However, if it means the death of them bastards, might just have to get my protein in smoking format.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

only 2-3% of ur poop is protein debris...dumbass


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

Don't go putting more bugs in your grow just don't .


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> only 2-3% of ur poop is protein debris...dumbass


Its not my poop faggot. And if there is 2-3%, its still protein. 
Look, stick to changing your avi every sec and watching and laughing at arguments, getting involved is not you forté .


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Don't go putting more bugs in your grow just don't .


Thats what I've been thinking but seems like I'm running out of choices. I'm in flowering and don't wanna use pesticides any more.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Its not my poop faggot. And if there is 2-3%, its still protein.
> Look, stick to changing your avi every sec and watching and laughing at arguments, getting involved is not you forté .


Loooooooool,thanks for noticing my avi changes..you you like it? Kinda funny how u call zeddd a pedophile but yet ur rocking babies in ur avi lol....Awww did it irritate you when the bigger boys made fun of you? FYI sunshine the protein reference was a joke you dumb fuck lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Still loling @ " it's not my poop faggot" LOL


----------



## Dubaholic (May 2, 2014)

.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Post the vid on the youtube n link...if u haven't tried that already.what bud are you smoking mate?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 2, 2014)

Cant from my phone pal, And some barneys lsd, after this half g fuck all ^_^ Swapsies for a pen anyone?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

Morning all, another average day in here I see lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Mornin sae hows tricks m8?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> n00bs although incorrect should be NEWBS.
> Your a penny short of a pound in the intellectual stakes arn't ya matey loool.


*"Newbie*, *newb*, *noob*, or *n00b* is a slang term for a novice or newcomer, or somebody inexperienced in any profession or activity. Contemporary use can particularly refer to a beginner or new user of computers, often concerning Internet activity. It can have derogatory connotations, but is also often used for descriptive purposes only, without a value judgment.

The term's origin is uncertain. Earliest uses probably date to late twentieth century U.S. military jargon, though possible precursor terms are much earlier. Variant forms of the noun include newby and newbee, while the related term noob (often spelt n00b) is often used in online gaming."


And we call that getting pwned!


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

Well it didn't take relax long in the thread, cant imagine u callin someone a paedo 6 months ago, corrupting fukin place lmfao, likin the avvi btw bttr than the pope or god lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"Newbie*, *newb*, *noob*, or *n00b* is a slang term for a novice or newcomer, or somebody inexperienced in any profession or activity. Contemporary use can particularly refer to a beginner or new user of computers, often concerning Internet activity. It can have derogatory connotations, but is also often used for descriptive purposes only, without a value judgment.
> 
> The term's origin is uncertain. Earliest uses probably date to late twentieth century U.S. military jargon, though possible precursor terms are much earlier. Variant forms of the noun include newby and newbee, while the related term noob (often spelt n00b) is often used in online gaming."
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks. I can genuinely say I have learned something today.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Ahoy rimmer how's tricks bud? How are the girls coming alone? And pics of the deep blue x? 


indikat said:


> Well it didn't take relax long in the thread, cant imagine u callin someone a paedo 6 months ago, corrupting fukin place lmfao, likin the avvi btw bttr than the pope or god lol


 haha I don't normally mate only this cowboys been rubbing everyone the wrong fucking way


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

[email protected], please, please. It is spelt paedophile. This is the 3rd time I have noticed your error.



[email protected] said:


> Ahoy rimmer how's tricks bud? How are the girls coming alone? And pics of the deep blue x?
> haha I don't normally mate only this cowboys been rubbing everyone the wrong fucking way


The word is along, not alone


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> haha I don't normally mate only this cowboys been rubbing everyone the wrong fucking way


Apparently, you like rubbing up against guys the wrong way


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> [email protected], please, please. It is spelt paedophile. This is the 3rd time I have noticed your error.
> 
> 
> 
> The word is along, not alone


Sorry about that I'm on the telly phone. The daily shows the shiz it's political satire at its finest. N yes even if the traces are minute it still exists lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Apparently, you like rubbing up against guys the wrong way


One track mind eh? Metaphorically speaking.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry about that I'm on the telly phone. The daily shows the shiz it's political satire at its finest. N yes even if the traces are minute it still exists lol


Lol, ok. I'll take it as a joke. Im gonna go fire one up, NYC Diesel, one of the best smokes out there. 
I'll be back with my usual shit once baked again lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> One track mind eh? Metaphorically speaking.


That is actually your best come back of the day


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Nah, daily show reference was pretty slick.


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 2, 2014)

there is some total cunts in this thread,

must be the big lips


----------



## Dubaholic (May 2, 2014)

Got this rig for sale if anyone here dabs.. 




And thats not me in the video ^_^


----------



## Flat Cap (May 2, 2014)

S3R1AL.V10L4T0R said:


> there is some total cunts in this thread,
> 
> must be the big lips


Or just little man syndrome.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2014)

...........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mornin sae hows tricks m8?


All good mate cheers you?

Had to drive to Exeter/Teignmouth day before yesterday, 600mile round trip just to deliver a computer rackserver at short notice lol so that was interesting, saw some interesting shit along the way like stonehenge etc, lot smaller in real life than it looks in the pictures, couldnt find anywhere to stop n grab a pic for the thread tho

you been up to much? looking forward to ya hols?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ahoy rimmer how's tricks bud? How are the girls coming alone? And pics of the deep blue x?
> haha I don't normally mate only this cowboys been rubbing everyone the wrong fucking way


Not yet mate havent started running them yet, they will be the next to crack in the next few weeks, need to see how large these Blue Pit are gonna end up before i crack anymore seeds, only got a small cupboard to work with n got 8 BP in there n 1 Exo already lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> All good mate cheers you?
> 
> Had to drive to Exeter/Teignmouth day before yesterday, 600mile round trip just to deliver a computer rackserver at short notice lol so that was interesting, saw some interesting shit along the way like stonehenge etc, lot smaller in real life than it looks in the pictures, couldnt find anywhere to stop n grab a pic for the thread tho
> 
> you been up to much? looking forward to ya hols?


Yeah m8 cant wait to get away, not been up to fuck all man been bored shitless last week or so, 
So what did u go for with the bags then mate? Did u give bubble a go or just shake em for kief?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, ok. I'll take it as a joke. Im gonna go fire one up, NYC Diesel, one of the best smokes out there.
> I'll be back with my usual shit once baked again lol


I`m sorry but NYCD is easily surpassed on all levels by either ECSD or Greenthumbs Ghost OG S1


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah m8 cant wait to get away, not been up to fuck all man been bored shitless last week or so,
> So what did u go for with the bags then mate? Did u give bubble a go or just shake em for kief?


Didnt even get round to using them in the end mate, somehow lil un ended up kicking over the tub of trim all over the floor so by the time i had swept it up it didnt look nice lol, maybe next time eh? lol


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I`m sorry but NYCD is easily surpassed on all levels by either ECSD or Greenthumbs Ghost OG S1


I'm sorry, all of which I have not yet smoked so you could very well be right.
I'm goin on attitude now to look for that Ghost OG S1, who's the breeder? Humboldt?
Maybe grab some during their may promo next week.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

Is this it?

Apothecary Genetics Seeds Ghost OG

(Indica)

Creators: Apothecary® Genetics Version

Genetics: Male OG X GHOST OG

Effect: Strong Indica, Great for pain relief, long lasting medical effects, extremely strong medicine, use with caution.

Flowering Indoor: 55-60 days with a yield of 150-300 grams/sqm

Flowering Outdoor: Ready at the first of October.


It's sold out...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Didnt even get round to using them in the end mate, somehow lil un ended up kicking over the tub of trim all over the floor so by the time i had swept it up it didnt look nice lol, maybe next time eh? lol


Lmao, keep ur shit awy from the wee ones nxt time eh lol? U should have just kept hold of em if u hadnt used them, when tney arrive back here I'll send em back to u for ur bp harvest if u want.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2014)

So I bought myself a little single portion slow cooker without a lid from an auction for £5 about 4 years ago.

I got it for purging BHO.

 

I've just dug it out from a box of crap under the steps and plugged it if for the first time.
I'm quite impressed it works, spot on for the job.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> NYC Diesel, one of the best smokes out there.


.......Meh.

'The Dog'
 
(ECSD x Headband)

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> I'm sorry, all of which I have not yet smoked so you could very well be right.
> I'm goin on attitude now to look for that Ghost OG S1, who's the breeder? Humboldt?
> Maybe grab some during their may promo next week.


Dr Greenthumb mate


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

IC3, you need to tell your girl "Leave it out, Yhh"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718560078190171


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> IC3, you need to tell your girl "Leave it out, Yhh"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all to old for ic3.


----------



## snoyl (May 2, 2014)

How do u girls pay for ur seeds?i dont have a bank account and my missus wont let me do a bank transfer-im thinking pre paid credit card may be the way?
Ive been buying my seeds from a head shop but they dont have what im after,which is lemon skunk,slh and wouldnt mind trying white strawberry skunk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How do u girls pay for ur seeds?i dont have a bank account and my missus wont let me do a bank transfer-im thinking pre paid credit card may be the way?
> Ive been buying my seeds from a head shop but they dont have what im after,which is lemon skunk,slh and wouldnt mind trying white strawberry skunk


Credit, debit card or paypal.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How do u girls pay for ur seeds?i dont have a bank account and my missus wont let me do a bank transfer-im thinking pre paid credit card may be the way?
> Ive been buying my seeds from a head shop but they dont have what im after,which is lemon skunk,slh and wouldnt mind trying white strawberry skunk


Firstly......have you thought about getting a bank account?

Also secondly Breeders Boutique seedbank accepts paypal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How do u girls pay for ur seeds?i dont have a bank account and my missus wont let me do a bank transfer-im thinking pre paid credit card may be the way?
> Ive been buying my seeds from a head shop but they dont have what im after,which is lemon skunk,slh and wouldnt mind trying white strawberry skunk



With a regular debit card like you would buy anything else from the internet.

You don't bank transfer to legit businesses. Lol, you may as well just give em the money!


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How do u girls pay for ur seeds?i dont have a bank account and my missus wont let me do a bank transfer-im thinking pre paid credit card may be the way?
> Ive been buying my seeds from a head shop but they dont have what im after,which is lemon skunk,slh and wouldnt mind trying white strawberry skunk


Yeah, use a disposable pre paid. Order from attitude on Friday next week and get a lot of freebies on top of your order.


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Lol, ok. I'll take it as a joke. Im gonna go fire one up, NYC Diesel, one of the best smokes out there.
> I'll be back with my usual shit once baked again lol


 is that Somas nyc diesel, liked his amnesia haze but didn't get a good pheno of the NYC?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> is that Somas nyc diesel, liked his amnesia haze but didn't get a good pheno of the NYC?


Yeah Soma's. Dieselryder is also a good taster for an auto but NYCD does it for me mayn.


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Yeah Soma's. Dieselryder is also a good taster for an auto but NYCD does it for me mayn.


 yeah ive not run auto but hearing things about em, you ever smoked any of the clone only strains exo, blues and psychosis?


----------



## snoyl (May 2, 2014)

I would never buy anything online using a credit/debit card,never mind seeds.
Had a butchers at breeders boutique but ive never heard of any of those strains so ill have to have a better look

ps.u cant buy seeds using paypal,its their policy


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> I would never buy anything online using a credit/debit card,never mind seeds.
> Had a butchers at breeders boutique but ive never heard of any of those strains so ill have to have a better look
> 
> ps.u cant buy seeds using paypal,its their policy


fuck paypals policies lol, your not buying seeds though are you? you are of course buying an " unspecified gift from an online retailer" no seedbank in the world will put "SEEDS" anywhere on anything financial lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> I would never buy anything online using a credit/debit card,never mind seeds.
> Had a butchers at breeders boutique but ive never heard of any of those strains so ill have to have a better look
> 
> ps.u cant buy seeds using paypal,its their policy


Ive used paypal for seeds on the BB site and had no probs, and normally use ma debit card on attitude have done for years again with no probs,
As for not knowing the strains on BB they arent like attitude, they dont stock other seedbanks seeds they come direct from a group of breeders that make their own strains, talk to dst in the 600 thread he wil fill u in bout BB or even Don in here will give u plenty info if u ask.


----------



## snoyl (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck paypals policies lol, your not buying seeds though are you? you are of course buying an " unspecified gift from an online retailer" no seedbank in the world will put "SEEDS" anywhere on anything financial lol


Its nothing to do with that,paypal dosent allow seed companies to use them.some of the stuff some of u guys come out with makes me think ur not as clued up as ud like people to think.anyone whos ever bought,or tried to buy,seeds online would know that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2014)

well you stick to buying what you don't want from your local shop then, simple.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Its nothing to do with that,paypal dosent allow seed companies to use them.some of the stuff some of u guys come out with makes me think ur not as clued up as ud like people to think.anyone whos ever bought,or tried to buy,seeds online would know that


And it just makes us think YOU are not as clued up as you could be when numerous people have already CATEGORICALLY TOLD YOU that we have been ordering this way for years without any issues.

EDIT: FYI it was only around 7 weeks ago that I received my last seed order from BB using Paypal


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> yeah ive not run auto but hearing things about em, you ever smoked any of the clone only strains exo, blues and psychosis?


Yhh I have, and cheese is cheese. At first, it's amazing but very quickly gets boring. I ended up killing my clone years ago and have never looked back. All this clone only stuff is sometimes overhyped, I'm tending to work solely from seed nowadays. Love how vigorous the seeds can be and my seed stack is massive now

, no chance of running dry any time soon.



snoyl said:


> Its nothing to do with that,paypal dosent allow seed companies to use them.some of the stuff some of u guys come out with makes me think ur not as clued up as ud like people to think.anyone whos ever bought,or tried to buy,seeds online would know that


Every single shop I do with the tude I use my registered debit card, shows up as attitude gifts, it is quite safe, just when I use others I tend to get disposable pre paid.


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> I would never buy anything online using a credit/debit card,never mind seeds.
> Had a butchers at breeders boutique but ive never heard of any of those strains so ill have to have a better look
> 
> ps.u cant buy seeds using paypal,its their policy


You still living in the Stone Age ? Can't remember the last time I didn't order online lol


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Yhh I have, and cheese is cheese. At first, it's amazing but very quickly gets boring. I ended up killing my clone years ago and have never looked back. All this clone only stuff is sometimes overhyped, I'm tending to work solely from seed nowadays. Love how vigorous the seeds can be and my seed stack is massive now
> 
> , no chance of running dry any time soon.
> 
> ...


 cool, what you got seed wise may be interesred in swapping if you got some beautas


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

orite lads how we all today, see u changed yer avvi cfl, pretty good them golliwogs u get nowadays that baby looks well happy lmfao


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

u get that shit ice?


----------



## snoyl (May 2, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> You still living in the Stone Age ? Can't remember the last time I didn't order online lol


I order plenty stuff online just not when i cant use paypal


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> cool, what you got seed wise may be interesred in swapping if you got some beautas


Im not really into the swapping scene but if you got some gem's then we can talk 
As far as my stack, I got

Sweet Seeds Cream Caramel
Barneys Farm Chronic Thunder
Paradise Seeds BellaDonna
Paradise Seeds Delahaze
Medicann Afghani
Medicann Mazari Grape
GreenHouse Seeds Exodus Cheese (fake and shit)
Hazeman Black Russian
Hazeman Gangster OG
Hazeman Blue Band
TH Seeds Akorn aka Snowbud
TH Seeds Critical HOG
TH Seeds Original Bubblegum
Emerald Triangle Critical OG
Cali Connect Girl Scout Cookies
Cali Connect Green Crack
Cali Connect 22 
Secret Valley Northern Flame
DinaFem Shark Shock CBD
DinaFem Cheese
DinaFem Blue Kush
DinaFem Industrial Plant
DinaFem Critical Cheese
DinaFem Critical 2.0
G13 Blue OG
G13 White Lavender
G13 GigaBud
G13 C99
StrainHunters Afgooey
StrainHunters Flowerbomb Kush
Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose
Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy
Humboldt Green Crack
BC Bud Depot Girl Scout Cookies
World Of Seeds Obsession
DNA Tangilope
Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel

Then I got autos.

Humboldt Blue Dream
GreenHouse WW
DinaFem Amnesia
DinaFem RoadRunner
Sweet Seeds Dark Devil
Barneys Farm Tangelo Rapido



Thats about it, what you got??


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite lads how we all today, see u changed yer avvi cfl, pretty good them golliwogs u get nowadays that baby looks well happy lmfao


Yo the paedo is about. Look fitting in that suit


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

So thats where chedz disappeared to then lmfao......

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/02/monkeys-stolen-blackpool_n_5251940.html?1399022628


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I`m sorry but NYCD is easily surpassed on all levels by either ECSD or Greenthumbs Ghost OG S1


There are a lot better smokes out there man, taste and high than NYCD.

I suppose any strain can be grown to be top top shelf if by the right grower but genetics go along long way. NYCD is nice, but gets old very quickly and tolerance seems to adjust quickly too. For me anyway!


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Im not really into the swapping scene but if you got some gem's then we can talk
> As far as my stack, I got
> 
> Sweet Seeds Cream Caramel
> ...


im running an 8 week pheno of amnesia haze rare as,rhs....running Exodus psychosis arguably the strongest strain out there and the beautiful livers clone only, the somas AH 8 week phenol is from a reg that I revegged cos its sposed to b 13 weeker, gave some to a mate and he reated the stone as bttr than the 13 weeker an peeps id pullin my arms off for it


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im running an 8 week pheno of amnesia haze rare as,rhs....running Exodus psychosis arguably the strongest strain out there and the beautiful livers clone only, the somas AH 8 week phenol is from a reg that I revegged cos its sposed to b 13 weeker, gave some to a mate and he reated the stone as bttr than the 13 weeker an peeps id pullin my arms off for it


 Who the fuck was talking to you muppet. Your only use to me is to have arguements with, I don't want a civilized convo with you, go find that with someone else.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im running an 8 week pheno of amnesia haze rare as,rhs....running Exodus psychosis arguably the strongest strain out there and the beautiful livers clone only, the somas AH 8 week phenol is from a reg that I revegged cos its sposed to b 13 weeker, gave some to a mate and he reated the stone as bttr than the 13 weeker an peeps id pullin my arms off for it


How long did it take you to find that 8 weeker of Amnesia man? Ive been through a couple of packs and the keepers for me are around 13 weekers. Not so bad for me as you know how and why I do it.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Who the fuck was talking to you muppet. Your only use to me is to have arguements with, I don't want a civilized convo with you, go find that with someone else.


a bit of a prick i agree !


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> a bit of a prick i agree !


A bit is an understatement.


----------



## shadyslater (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> eggcellent


thats what happens when ya not welcome ere lol


----------



## shadyslater (May 2, 2014)

whats doin lads???


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> whats doin lads???


Nowt.


Just a heads up for those interested, Attitude's Promo kicks off on Friday with a £30 min spend.
You'll still also be entitled to their UFO freebies and whatever other offer's the individual breeders would have going on. Make sure you get in there. (Especially for those who don't know)


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

at cfl, mate that is some collection of seeds, looks like some freebies too, I got my hands on a gsc forum cut of an American fella so just started a run wiv em


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> at cfl, mate that is some collection of seeds, looks like some freebies too, I got my hands on a gsc forum cut of an American fella so just started a run wiv em


Defo some freebies in there , but I make like 3-4 orders during promo and get the freebies again and again


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> at cfl, mate that is some collection of seeds, looks like some freebies too, I got my hands on a gsc forum cut of an American fella so just started a run wiv em


Any chance of being able to get a cut of that at some point in the future please mate?


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Defo some freebies in there , but I make like 3-4 orders during promo and get the freebies again and again


 was tha mangiloop like wouldn't mind a bit o that man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Nowt.
> 
> 
> Just a heads up for those interested, Attitude's Promo kicks off on Friday with a £30 min spend.
> ...


Pity they offer such crap freebies though critical + n an auto both shit, but the other 2 look ok, personally i think you should be allowed to pick your own freebies from a list


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> was tha mangiloop like wouldn't mind a bit o that man


Tangilope, yhh, I got a few of those. They will be released soon though.



Saerimmner said:


> Pity they offer such crap freebies though critical + n an auto both shit, but the other 2 look ok, personally i think you should be allowed to pick your own freebies from a list


I agree, but with the few that are worth it on top of your order, definitely more enticing than just making your order and getting nothing but your order e.g headshop.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Sae pm pal


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

indikat said:


> at cfl, mate that is some collection of seeds, looks like some freebies too, I got my hands on a gsc forum cut of an American fella so just started a run wiv em


Did you get the cut or a seed? I've heard a lot of guys referring to their forum cut in seed format which I believe is not possible. It's only available in the raw cut format. If that is indeed what you have, I too would be interested in a cut in the near future.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

None of those freebies do it for me.

Ali Bongo and THC Farmer is where I get my beans.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

The forum is as close to the orig as possible. The OGKB cut is the real deal as far as I can tell. 

That High Times article had a lot of bollocks in it, although I do follow Jigga to see what the fuck he's creating.

The forum is the only cookies I've tried thats better than my keeper cookie. Caliconnections GSC is shite, as is BCBD GSC, hermi prone and strange deformities (Swerve pollen chucking?) Who knows eh.


----------



## shadyslater (May 2, 2014)

seed city..... last time i only made a small order but i'll give em try on a bigger order soon..
uk based got ere pretty smartish too

@ww... thc farmer has some great breeders over there but im not really into bitcoin lol


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any chance of being able to get a cut of that at some point in the future please mate?


 lol


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> seed city..... last time i only made a small order but i'll give em try on a bigger order soon..
> uk based got ere pretty smartish too
> 
> @ww... thc farmer has some great breeders over there but im not really into bitcoin lol


Lol I dont pay by bitcoin man..Thats where I got a pack of Sin Citys Blue Petrols, dont think they been released..


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> The forum is as close to the orig as possible. The OGKB cut is the real deal as far as I can tell.
> 
> That High Times article had a lot of bollocks in it, although I do follow Jigga to see what the fuck he's creating.
> 
> The forum is the only cookies I've tried thats better than my keeper cookie. Caliconnections GSC is shite, as is BCBD GSC, hermi prone and strange deformities (Swerve pollen chucking?) Who knows eh.


I aint popped either yet, was crazily excited to do so but you just punctured my bubble.
Either way, here in the UK, it's hard to even obtain the forum cut let alone the real deal. Yeah, I've heard about Swerve and his dodgy genetics but as with anything, there is always a pheno that is a keeper, hopefully I get one, if not, fuck it, flower it out and be done with it.



welshwizzard said:


> Lol I dont pay by bitcoin man..Thats where I got a pack of Sin Citys Blue Petrols, dont think they been released..


I've got a bitcoin account lol, I'm just under a £1 away from being the owner of 1 bitcoin lol, sounds crazy right?


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Tangilope, yhh, I got a few of those. They will be released soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but with the few that are worth it on top of your order, definitely more enticing than just making your order and getting nothing but your order e.g headshop.


 pm me if ya wanna trade a cut for em


----------



## shadyslater (May 2, 2014)

@ww i thought it was bitcoin only payment there lol.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

I'm in the UK so I know what you mean. 

A good friend sent some over, tried to send cuts too, but they dont like the inside of bmx frames is seems!


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Who the fuck was talking to you muppet. Your only use to me is to have arguements with, I don't want a civilized convo with you, go find that with someone else.


 haahhahhhahaaahaha muppett....civilised smsl


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> @ww i thought it was bitcoin only payment there lol.


Well I got in touch with the guy on there who does payments and cash in account jobbie. 

Did buy a few packs though, and I'm on there a fair bit


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

lmfao whats that fukin bird seed u got ...list o shite from what I can see lol


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Did you get the cut or a seed? I've heard a lot of guys referring to their forum cut in seed format which I believe is not possible. It's only available in the raw cut format. If that is indeed what you have, I too would be interested in a cut in the near future.


 how can forum cut be in seed form, indis no fool unlike yourgoodself


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how can forum cut be in seed form, indis no fool unlike yourgoodself


Damn zedd, hop off my dick mate. Read it properly, I know it can't be in seed muppet.


----------



## snoyl (May 2, 2014)

Cfl ill take the Afgooey off ur hands for a couple of g's of the finished product 
Seriously though how does all this trading work-surely people arent giving folk on here their addresses?!?!


----------



## shadyslater (May 2, 2014)

Yh me too lol not to busy tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

livers/exo week 4-5 problems form start, u know how fucked they looked. only under 400 sonT 


zedd the ship landed, thought ud fucked me with a packet of salt and vineger,i was thinking,SHIT, dont even like salt and viniger
lol smells and looks lovely many thanx

very middle class chips by the way mr rebel!! 



snoyl said:


> Cfl ill take the Afgooey off ur hands for a couple of g's of the finished product
> Seriously though how does all this trading work-surely people arent giving folk on here their addresses?!?!


hence the hazin, u think we just share with noobs and whatnot,like really? u aswered your own question


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Cfl ill take the Afgooey off ur hands for a couple of g's of the finished product
> Seriously though how does all this trading work-surely people arent giving folk on here their addresses?!?!


Believe it or not we do, some of us even go one step further and meet up for a smoke, its a wonderful thing called trust, thats why this thread is so tight


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Cfl ill take the Afgooey off ur hands for a couple of g's of the finished product
> Seriously though how does all this trading work-surely people arent giving folk on here their addresses?!?!


I've got 4 Afgooey's at 6wks now. 4 more weeks and she's ready. Grow's bushy and stout with a fat resinous cola, the only thing from greenhouse that doesn't mutate.
Far as trading goes, I've got a safe address that has no connections to me what so ever and no illegal activity within it.




IC3M4L3 said:


> livers/exo week 4-5 problems form start, u know how fucked they looked. only under 400 sonT
> 
> 
> zedd the ship landed, thought ud fucked me with a packet of salt and vineger,i was thinking,SHIT, dont even like salt and viniger
> ...


Your plants look shit lool.
Nah, they actually look a lot better oh and we are not trading with you or trying to so ermm, butt the fuck out yano


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Believe it or not we do, some of us even go one step further and meet up for a smoke, its a wonderful thing called trust, thats why this thread is so tight


I have met and traded with many over on GC so I totally understand how it works. Just never ran into such racist pricks as this thread seems to hold.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Don't go putting more bugs in your grow just don't .


oh fuck, she been in there for weeks now.... best I find myself a micro poopascooper sumwer!!!!


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

ha ha this is a friendly place for friendly types, gotta love the quality of genetics the thread holds, prolly not so helpful to insult peeps but then again if ya wanna insult peeps this is one of the few places left where u can....cunts lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

hey indi, how ya doin fella? long time no post m8 pmsl. nice to see ya/chat ya/post ya.... yo know what I mean.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

Easy boys how are we? Sae fairy landed gonna test it pure now see what its saying...reminds me of critical+?.....aye in was tight near Stonehenge the other week its tiny ain't it we all thought it was a mini one and we'd find the proper one lol....never got any pics either bit gutted about it tbh I wanted a pic of me stood on top of one


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

aye aye shawny.... never been there m8 but if I ever do, ill know to look for the small one and not be too disappointed it wasn't that large


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

[="DrOfWelshMagic, post: 10461773, member: 480732"]aye aye shawny.... never been there m8 but if I ever do, ill know to look for the small one and not be too disappointed it wasn't that large[/QUOTE]

Lol Yeh I bet its big.when stood next to em like but as you drive past its tiny lol....was working in Salisbury expensive place let me tell u could smell the money round there man....rich cunts 

Yeh


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> hey indi, how ya doin fella? long time no post m8 pmsl. nice to see ya/chat ya/post ya.... yo know what I mean.


 hey man how ya doin my welsh friend


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy boys how are we? Sae fairy landed gonna test it pure now see what its saying...reminds me of critical+?.....aye in was tight near Stonehenge the other week its tiny ain't it we all thought it was a mini one and we'd find the proper one lol....never got any pics either bit gutted about it tbh I wanted a pic of me stood on top of one


 its big enuf to hold a flyin saucer up loool et man must be


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

That smoke is alright sae cheers man got a bit of a hashy taste to it mixed with a sweet exhale....not had a j all day and I can feel it just puffing the last of it now and can feel hitting behind the eyes and cheeks.....if this is the stuff that don't get u stoned u have got a high tolerance mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> I have met and traded with many over on GC so I totally understand how it works. Just never ran into such racist pricks as this thread seems to hold.


You can complain on the sister site..
http://www.stormfront.org/forum/


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

Lol Yeh man must a bin ET mate or........wombles????


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Bizzle PM pal


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Nevermind! Grrr wait 21 seconds.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

Yeh just realised raasclip back at ya bro


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh man must a bin ET mate or........wombles????


 I went there tripping on acid and had an interesting time, at one point round that monument there was a like swirling wind of colours like a psychedelic mini tornado.......no one else saw it tho but they wernt on acid lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

You wanna go there with DMT see if you can discover the secrets...gets the brain going anyway just looking at it never mind tripping there lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You wanna go there with DMT see if you can discover the secrets...gets the brain going anyway just looking at it never mind tripping there lmao


Oh fuck, my mate may be coming over tonight with some funky seeds, you have to peel the casing off or something, reckons its a full on trip when he's had them, could be interesting!

I'll find out what they are..


----------



## indikat (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You wanna go there with DMT see if you can discover the secrets...gets the brain going anyway just looking at it never mind tripping there lmao


 good plan for a meet and bake up with a bit of D at Stonehenge riu spesh


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

Lol Yeh keep.us posted wizard I like trippy shit looks like someone's gonna have a fun night haha.....Yeh Riu Stonehenge D bake lol that would be one fuckin crazy night...lol I'd be spinnin out man


----------



## welshwizzard (May 2, 2014)

Baby rosewood seeds? Fuck knows, ill try them, possibly next weekend when its a sunny eve!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

Never heard if em mate Yeh let us know what the crack is with em lol....right time toow the lawn and do the borders with sheers AAAHHHHHH


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Oh fuck, my mate may be coming over tonight with some funky seeds, you have to peel the casing off or something, reckons its a full on trip when he's had them, could be interesting!
> 
> I'll find out what they are..


Is it datura? That shits insane lol one of my friends still isn't right Lol

Nvm saw ur answer


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That smoke is alright sae cheers man got a bit of a hashy taste to it mixed with a sweet exhale....not had a j all day and I can feel it just puffing the last of it now and can feel hitting behind the eyes and cheeks.....if this is the stuff that don't get u stoned u have got a high tolerance mate lol


yeah i feel absolutely nothing off that weed, like smoking a fag, not even a slight stone from the stuff, thought it was absolute garbage


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is it datura? That shits insane lol one of my friends still isn't right Lol
> 
> Nvm saw ur answer


 if ya doing datura u gonna fuk urself up perm, scopolamine is v.risky and I wouldn't touch it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if ya doing datura u gonna fuk urself up perm, scopolamine is v.risky and I wouldn't touch it


isent scapolomene wat cain uses in that drug on rbocop 2?lol


naa its that stiff wer u are open to suggestion and get bumraped and robben by columbian brothers.


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> isent scapolomene wat cain uses in that drug on rbocop 2?


 dunno mate but u can kill with less than a g and u can be controlled....Rambo posted a vice doc on it


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Yeah shits crazy lol, think it was one or 2 (remember it being alot less then was recommended) n the friend that's still odd took ALOT I'm talking Alot lol n he pissed,shat himself n was arrested lol good times n ur bang on mate it is very risky if I'd know the half of it I'd never have tried it but I use to be big into tribal drugs n all that razz so I didn't really question it ...supposedly tribes gave it to the young men as a sort of passage into adult hood cuz they supposedly forgot their childhood (heavy stuff)...I could be mixing it up with something else...I'm sure you'll correct me.


zeddd said:


> if ya doing datura u gonna fuk urself up perm, scopolamine is v.risky and I wouldn't touch it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dunno mate but u can kill with less than a g and u can be controlled....Rambo posted a vice doc on it


yeh im subbe don vice i seen it a while bak, i think grant mitchell did a docu on it too

that crokodil is BAAAAAD shit too

ive been thinking ther HAS to be a market for crystal innit/? shke and bake anyone?lol 
qwik buy sodfed before its regulated, fucking takeover with a stockpile


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dunno mate but u can kill with less than a g and u can be controlled....Rambo posted a vice doc on it[/QUO


 http://sabotagetimes.com/life/datura-the-scariest-drug-ive-ever-taken/
This guy gives a pretty good explanation.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im subbe don vice i seen it a while bak, i think grant mitchell did a docu on it too
> 
> that crokodil is BAAAAAD shit too
> 
> ...


Yeah that Croc stuffs fucking mental! High must be unreal off it lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

good evening gentlemen.....and baz.....

lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Story lem, you buy that vape pen? Looked the part


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Seen a documentary on tnis a few months ago, its mainly in Thailand, but like anything im sure its easily sourced most places if u have the connects,
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ya_ba

Af a cpl months of use u literally become a zombie, u have no emotion and no will of ur own most of the user in the docu ended up in mental institutes and were off their fucking rocker


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Seen a documentary on tnis a few months ago, its mainly in Thailand, but like anything im sure its easily sourced most places if u have the connects,
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ya_ba
> 
> Af a cpl months of use u literally become a zombie, u have no emotion and no will of ur own most of the user in the docu ended up in mental institutes and were off their fucking rocker


Sounds like a hoot


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like a hoot


and reminds me of bazoomer hee hee.... sorry baz!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

fuck that shit lads, Salvia x80 got me off me twat!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> fuck that shit lads, Salvia x80 got me off me twat!!!


That shit is nasty ive done it twice with 50x salvia and that made me feel like the walls w closing in and the room was turning upside down, only lasted a cpl mins but was really intense especially for a legal substance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Man I loved saliva, if u kept on doing it ud just get the giggles.100x is the way to go bud.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Shawny u got email m8


----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2014)

Love saliva too!  Haha sry i could not help myself.. Salvia is nice tho


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That shit is nasty ive done it twice with 50x salvia and that made me feel like the walls w closing in and the room was turning upside down, only lasted a cpl mins but was really intense especially for a legal substance.


innit, I felt like I was welded to my seat and on some sort of.............. cosmic train ride is the best way to explain it. fk me it was iiintense as a mutha fukka


----------



## HydroGp (May 2, 2014)

I tried it after 3 days awake on speed. That was freakin crazy. Felt like i was in a storm. I was yelling and fighting the wind getting blown back in my seat. People around me got scared and only 2 others tried it  I bought the bag of 10g from the bloke that had it.. Great times.. Cant seem to get a hold of it anymore. Know of a good site?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I tried it after 3 days awake on speed. That was freakin crazy. Felt like i was in a storm. I was yelling and fighting the wind getting blown back in my seat. People around me got scared and only 2 others tried it  I bought the bag of 10g from the bloke that had it.. Great times.. Cant seem to get a hold of it anymore. Know of a good site?


Not sure or site but sure if u google it u will find some no worries, most head shops sell it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

In fact here ya go mate 
http://www.iceheadshop.co.uk/Salvia_divinorum_s/1846.htm


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [="DrOfWelshMagic, post: 10461773, member: 480732"]aye aye shawny.... never been there m8 but if I ever do, ill know to look for the small one and not be too disappointed it wasn't that large


Lol Yeh I bet its big.when stood next to em like but as you drive past its tiny lol....was working in Salisbury expensive place let me tell u could smell the money round there man....rich cunts

Yeh[/QUOTE]

Worked there for a while mate nice place . I was too busy looking for the hares in the opposite fields . I use to run all behind there it's a stunning place .


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh keep.us posted wizard I like trippy shit looks like someone's gonna have a fun night haha.....Yeh Riu Stonehenge D bake lol that would be one fuckin crazy night...lol I'd be spinnin out man


Acid anybody ? Hahaha


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

I took salvia on my own when the mrs went shopping I know drugs so I knew it wouldn't last that long . But the stuff freaked me out I found myself in a game show which was on t.v . Shitting myself thinking have I got
To awnser these questions lmao . sold the rest to my mate & watched him & his mrs freak out lol


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

just blazin a fatty with my daughter, glass of wine....lovely


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just blazin a fatty with my daughter, glass of wine....lovely


Sounds good zeddd...what's happening anyway, I hear ur a police informer now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

pussys


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sounds good zeddd...what's happening anyway, I hear ur a police informer now lol



good times cant wait till my kids are old enough to roll for me, LOL.

salvia, u pussys tiz only veg, wassupwiyya


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 2, 2014)

So I'm sat down the bottom of the garden having a nice fire after doing the mahoosive garden just chilling thinking quietly with a joint and a corona....then the Mrs comes down starts chucking wood on me fire fucking the way in had it all stacked then knocks me fucking bottle over ffs lol just had a mard on with her lmao


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Acid anybody ? Hahaha


I got 2 put away for rainy day  ill dig em out now n post a pic of em


----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

lol i just one a trophy 'Cant get enough off your stuff' looool wot are the points for?? Free stuff lol....

@ReLaX aint been on anyone know the page the piks were posted


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> .


Here u go lem...6078


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I got 2 put away for rainy day  ill dig em out now n post a pic of em


Pls do...doesn't the potency degrad with time or is that only if it's incorrectly stored?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lol i just one a trophy 'Cant get enough off your stuff' looool wot are the points for?? Free stuff lol....
> 
> @ReLaX aint been on anyone know the page the piks were posted



free toaster for so many points



[email protected] said:


> Pls do...doesn't the potency degrad with time or is that only if it's incorrectly stored?


welli hadley think a fucking photo will show that.. do you>/?


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> free toaster for so many points
> 
> 
> 
> welli hadley think a fucking photo will show that.. do you>/?


Tit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Fuck its quiet in here for a friday nite, whats everycunt up to? Rambo I know ur lurking somewhere old man what u saying to it m8 u on the vods 2nite? Im half pissed and just bout finished all ma beers and it aint even 10 yet Fuck!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck its quiet in here for a friday nite, whats everycunt up to? Rambo I know ur lurking somewhere old man what u saying to it m8 u on the vods 2nite? Im half pissed and just bout finished all ma beers and it aint even 10 yet Fuck!!


Quiet night in as normal n 1st day of a tolerance break lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Quiet night in as normal n 1st day of a tolerance break lol


U finished all ur smoke already m8 fuck that was quick, yeah had a quiet ond myself, only 2 days till my hols so trying to save the last of the pennies,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

[email protected]
CUNT!



Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck its quiet in here for a friday nite, whats everycunt up to? Rambo I know ur lurking somewhere old man what u saying to it m8 u on the vods 2nite? Im half pissed and just bout finished all ma beers and it aint even 10 yet Fuck!!



WER all at our weekly KKK meeting doing a "good ole linchin!"

wer the fuk you at brother lover?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Sorry man my wife dyed my white suit pink with her red panties, I'll see ya in a few weeks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sorry man my wife dyed my white suit pink with her red panties, I'll see ya in a few weeks lol


fuk 
TELL HER...................................................ok dont ur stories make me fear her


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk
> TELL HER...................................................ok dont ur stories make me fear her


Haha yeah that bitch would go crazy on ur ass,.... well more crazy than normal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well more crazy than normal


my thoughts exactky


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U finished all ur smoke already m8 fuck that was quick, yeah had a quiet ond myself, only 2 days till my hols so trying to save the last of the pennies,


yeah sold more of it than i normally would where it was so shit, didnt see the point in keeping any to smoke when it aint even getting me stoned, might as well sell it n get extra money lol, only £800 left to pay off n then totally debt free for the 1st time in nearly 10 years lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah sold more of it than i normally would where it was so shit, didnt see the point in keeping any to smoke when it aint even getting me stoned, might as well sell it n get extra money lol, only £800 left to pay off n then totally debt free for the 1st time in nearly 10 years lol


U got the placebo effect m8, im the same never think my weed gets me stoned but always tastes and smells gd, evryone else gets stoned from it just not me, cos I always doubt my stuff compared to some other I tried, Nd I also end up selling most of mine as well, 
800 quid gd on ya man I must owe at least 20,000 but they cunts aint finding me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

ahaha so im not the onlyone, 

i always think my shits shit

like is that dry'? na dunt work? too wet? lol

then everyone says its fine
unless u find sum1 who notices ur reluctance then takes the pith


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> and reminds me of bazoomer hee hee.... sorry baz!!


Lol, Ava daba baza do !


----------



## Saerimmner (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U got the placebo effect m8, im the same never think my weed gets me stoned but always tastes and smells gd, evryone else gets stoned from it just not me, cos I always doubt my stuff compared to some other I tried, Nd I also end up selling most of mine as well,
> 800 quid gd on ya man I must owe at least 20,000 but they cunts aint finding me lol


yeah that an i build up a tolerance in around 2 weeks or so, have to take a break from smoking the stuff every 3-4 weeks or nothing will get me stoned


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, Ava daba baza do !


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sheep-sex-accused-paul-lovell-2789105

tut tut baz


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

I. Only do pony's Ice !


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, he likes it when they can put up a fight lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)




----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sheep-sex-accused-paul-lovell-2789105
> 
> tut tut baz


I cant let baz take the credit for that.... im busted!!!! damn she was a frisky lil ewe


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

I got clones coming out me arse if any one's passing S Wales


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pls do...doesn't the potency degrad with time or is that only if it's incorrectly stored?


I dunno m8, I aint taken them yet cough cough


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

My town is full of love ewe's !


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

Did any one look at my BMF I posted ? Yer all cunts out there !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I dunno m8, I aint taken them yet cough cough


on a serious note, if they are stored in airtight container and in dark I cant see how they would but I don't know is the honest answer... I will do once ive taken them tho... fk me, replying to my own posts now.... fkn tardis


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I got clones coming out me arse if any one's passing S Wales



no postal service in your town?

yeh boaz how is the boom mutha fucka doin?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no postal service in your town?


what ya got there Baz? pm me m8


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I dunno m8, I aint taken them yet cough cough


I know that's why I asked..just don't go saving em for 2 long....it is Friday...


Nvm you already answered my q


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

sorry ic3, meant to quote baz anyone passing s wales comment..... grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know that's why I asked..just don't go saving em for 2 long....it is Friday...
> 
> 
> Nvm you already answered my q


Friday?? more like 2014, I've had em about 18 months now lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

Ahhhh c'mon Ice, u know I don't post ! But yer all welcome here . Exo, psyco, livers, BMF & deep purple quirkle Dr .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ahhhh c'mon Ice, u know I don't post ! But yer all welcome here . Exo, psyco, livers, BMF & deep purple quirkle Dr .


u got physcosis?

ohhh dont,, really DONT!


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

I can't pm on this phone app Dr, got to get me PC sorted.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

what's the best smoking best, producing bitch ya got??? exo prob is it?


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u got physcosis?
> 
> ohhh dont,, really DONT!


Of course ice, 3rd run of the clone onlys now, the BMF looks like it's gonna be a good one, nice heavy Indica mmmmmm


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> what's the best smoking best, producing bitch ya got??? exo prob is it?


 To be honest Dr, I pull one & half average per plant, got 10 cramed under a 600, I have high hopes for the BMF very tight nodes , looks tidy .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

no not exo drwelsh this genertaion of them are shit, N hungry to fuk and generally por yeilders

2 yrs ago they wer not. they yeilded well and none of the N shit., that was just livers,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Of course ice, 3rd run of the clone onlys now, the BMF looks like it's gonna be a good one, nice heavy Indica mmmmmm


If I lived in Wales baz I'd steal a pony for ye that's how much I'd like the psychosis back lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

baz cummon,, il arrange a courier, dont be aknob lol thers lke a few of us who neeed physcosis bak LOL

im smply too far away


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

Doesn't z have it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't z have it?


having issues cloning it,

i mean cummon we all know im the only dude whos gunna manage it with my new fangled cloner hahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Give me 4 weeks baz I'll take a drive down and take a psycho and livers off ya m8,


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

T


IC3M4L3 said:


> baz cummon,, il arrange a courier, dont be aknob lol thers lke a few of us who neeed physcosis bak LOL
> 
> im smply too far away


There in 5" pots Ice ! 5 weeks old ! They grow so quick in my gaff, if u want , I will take cuts, & send em out 3-4 weeks though m8, but I will send to a select few, & I will chuck in liver & sommat else for you, u pay postage only. Coz I'm a nice bloke !


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2014)

I'm surprised no1s gone up its serious smoke!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

ive smoked some psychosis mastergrow sent me over, along with some of his gumby hash.... niiiice!!! same cut? that exo new or old lineage mate? I only got the Belladonna, White Rhino, White Lemon and Seedsman White Widow, the last 3 I aint even grown out yet so I don't know what theyre like.... this bella has 3 internodes an inch she so dense...


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

See 


Garybhoy11 said:


> Give me 4 weeks baz I'll take a drive down and take a psycho and livers off ya m8,


See above Gazza,it applies to u too m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Give me 4 weeks baz I'll take a drive down and take a psycho and livers off ya m8,


then both come n see me for a session on the bella...... aaaahhhhhh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> T
> 
> There in 5" pots Ice ! 5 weeks old ! They grow so quick in my gaff, if u want , I will take cuts, & send em out 3-4 weeks though m8, but I will send to a select few, & I will chuck in liver & sommat else for you, u pay postage only. Coz I'm a nice bloke !



your sort em out for whoever baz,, il et a courier to u and il send em to the lads who NEED them save u fucking bowt with multiple parcels

hows that?


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

The 3 co I got r off Rambo from last year, I think psyco is strongest, I got psyco & livers mixed up so u will have to have both, just in case lol, I've smoked so much for so long + edibles I couldn't tell what's strongest really, apart from my cookies, they fuck ya sweed right up !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 2, 2014)

@Baz, if ye get me one in the post baz I'll send ye a nice bit of kief made from exo and livers + the postage when ye have them ready


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @Baz, if ye get me one in the post baz I'll send ye a nice bit of kief made from exo and livers + the postage when ye have them ready


OY of my thunder.

u not got exo baz?

hng on hydro? gumby hash

u sly dog, kept that qwiet dintcha?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

due to come down in 3 weeks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> See
> 
> See above Gazza,it applies to u too m8


Nice one m8, ur a gd (slightly disturbing) man,


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your sort em out for whoever baz,, il et a courier to u and il send em to the lads who NEED them save u fucking bowt with multiple parcels
> 
> hows that?


Nice Ice, I will do 20 cuts , can't untill my veg tent is clear , there going in when current flowering finishes 3-4 weeks. I'm fucked for space, u have seen my shed !, you can have whatever you want m8 !


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

Pmed you baz


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY of my thunder.
> 
> u not got exo baz?
> 
> ...


No gumby m8 a bit of kief but I've a lotta trim left in a freezer and I'd quite happily make some more kief for the psychosis


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

Hydro, of course m8, I don't want owt in return, I'm quite possibly the nicest bloke you've never met.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No gumby m8 a bit of kief but I've a lotta trim left in a freezer and I'd quite happily make some more kief for the psychosis


fucker ul make it ANYWAY. yagetme blad?

haha baz no worries man mucho appreciatedo.

before livers was the hard one, now physco is, madness.
wats a main station nr your end on train? gunna look up faires and prepare to be shocked, petty in wuattro 1.8t would cozt a BOMB



bazoomer said:


> Hydro, of course m8, I don't want owt in return, I'm quite possibly the nicest bloke you've never met.


and we know this coz shawn the sheep says so!!!

haha na ur a good bloke ,i am too, people tae advanatge tho, wifes always bollicking me for being to soft. fuk.


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

Ice, I've got all 3 m8,


----------



## leepy (May 2, 2014)

alright chaps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

FUK OK,


bazoomer said:


> Ice, I've got all 3 m8,



few weeks bak id have given u a nice lappy i dontated to the kiddies hospital.(no shit brand new) (since your pc is fucked) mannn


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

nice tits leep


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

Ice funny enough there's a station v close , closer than u think, but that's for a private covo !, you're more than welcome & you other bunch of scurvy fuckers


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ice funny enough there's a station v close , closer than u think, but that's for a private covo !, you're more than welcome & you other bunch of scurvy fuckers


just the clap here m8, no dirty fkn scurvy!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucker ul make it ANYWAY. yagetme blad?
> 
> haha baz no worries man mucho appreciatedo.
> 
> ...


Tell me bout it m8, the wifes alwwys moaning at me for bei g to soft with cunts, im just to nice always go out ma way to help ppl out lol


----------



## leepy (May 2, 2014)

lol cheers dr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ice funny enough there's a station v close , closer than u think, but that's for a private covo !, you're more than welcome & you other bunch of scurvy fuckers


cool man wasent thnking like next door more like err say cardiff, then thers a rough nr ish guess



bazoomer said:


> Ice funny enough there's a station v close , closer than u think, but that's for a private covo !, you're more than welcome & you other bunch of scurvy fuckers


i even leave myself short man, but dont people take the piss? give em a inch the take a mile.


115 qwid to cardiff WTF. 51 qwid each way even

dont even ask boot frist class, i have a free buspass but 4.5 hrs on train nd its gnna be a week on teh bus lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK OK,
> 
> 
> 
> few weeks bak id have given u a nice lappy i dontated to the kiddies hospital.(no shit brand new) (since your pc is fucked) mannn


I know that me old muka, I been here for a long time remember . Anyhoo, cookies r kicking in I had an he ago, gonna sign off for now, it's all getting blurry ! Later lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I know that me old muka, I been here for a long time remember . Anyhoo, cookies r kicking in I had an he ago, gonna sign off for now, it's all getting blurry ! Later lads.



of ya go for a few days then man,,, u dropped that bombshell now ur gone! haha


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeeezy baz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

236 qwid anytime return

hg send me the ticket and il go collect and send em to ya, so that means NO drill this week matey


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 2, 2014)

Well think its bedtime for me as well cunts, got suitcases to pack 2morro, laters !!


----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

yay more clone only bullshit.....anyone got hold of any new clone onlys,???

caylax on candyland have swollen, and with the foxtail buds looks like loads of marbels stacked ontop of each other......really quite lovley.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 236 qwid anytime return
> 
> hg send me the ticket and il go collect and send em to ya, so that means NO drill this week matey


Gtf ye cunt for that price I could fly over mesel and get them


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk
> TELL HER...................................................ok dont ur stories make me fear her


 this is why we are makin money, the first 5.3o mins of this was how to make bad hash from shit weed.....this Dave geezer knows fuk all and is getting ripped by the Moroccans as u can tell by the dialogue,,,the "pollen" falls to the bottom, lol, so we are producing much bettr shit than these monkeys....ive tried it over 15 years,,,gash imo morocco get fuked, charas or philipino any day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this is why we are makin money, the first 5.3o mins of this was how to make bad hash from shit weed.....this Dave geezer knows fuk all and is getting ripped by the Moroccans as u can tell by the dialogue,,,the "pollen" falls to the bottom, lol, so we are producing much bettr shit than these monkeys....ive tried it over 15 years,,,gash imo morocco get fuked, charas or philipino any day


yheh i thought it was a bit swaggish

seems the general misconseption is that ther outdoor shit is better than our indoor hydro
im sorry but thats wrong wrong wrong,,,, coudlnt be further from the truth


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

mate I would love a more vigorous clone of psycho, im gonna do a long veg aand re clone, the 2 that were potted up are still lame


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate I would love a more vigorous clone of psycho, im gonna do a long veg aand re clone, the 2 that were potted up are still lame


 yup rambo fucked em all,,, one man has single handidly managed to desimate the stash of uk clone onlys this threads used for yrs

WANKER"lmfao


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yheh i thought it was a bit swaggish
> 
> seems the general misconseption is that ther outdoor shit is better than our indoor hydro
> im sorry but thats wrong wrong wrong,,,, coudlnt be further from the truth


 I agree ice, I been all over the cannabis cuntyrs and ive never even come close to psycho exo or tangerine dream sherbert pheno. I had so much hippy bullshit about manala this and temple ball shiz, mostly its a buch of locals rippin tourists.....oooh and when you get to Nairobi veg market make sure u ask for the swazi gold......lmfao bunch of natives laffin ther arse off at whites


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yup rambo fucked em all,,, one man has single handidly managed to desimate the stash of uk clone onlys this threads used for yrs
> 
> WANKER"lmfao


 no man I fuked the cut by not bein selective, school boy error on my part mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no man I fuked the cut by not bein selective, school boy error on my part mate



haha not needed was only busting his chops

the exo is noticbally diffrent form few yrs bak, n to death... il try locate a earlier cut sum1 who has been holding her for over a yr.

im REALLY interested in that tangerine dream sherbert pheno,

hang on how did u double post with a diffrent post in the middle?

WHAT?

just rolling my first livers, had a singleskin earlier,,,, smells ,,well like livers haha..fruity!


----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

is your lots cutting of exo fast in veg?? Have u all been growing it in coco?? If so how long for??


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is your lots cutting of exo fast in veg?? Have u all been growing it in coco?? If so how long for??


 nebulous


----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

fuck man not being able to order from sos has pissed me off.....not only did i want that psycho crack.....sick med seeds s1 off green crack is sold out in seconds....and has rep thru the roof.....

they were giving away strawberry diesel regs (must be devils harvests one)....

i fancy abit of strawberry something different .....been reading up on kkushman strawberry cough.....big yields...


purple weed is a must have in London atm.....everyone wants it!!!


----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nebulous


 

Definition of nebulous in English:
nebulous
Line breaks: nebu|lous
Pronunciation: /ˈnɛbjʊləs

/

adjective
1In the form of a cloud or haze; hazy: ‘a giant nebulous glow’
More example sentences‘’
‘’
‘’
Synonyms

1.1 another term for nebular.
More example sentences‘’
‘’
‘’
2(Of a concept) vague or ill-defined: ‘nebulous concepts like quality of life’
More example sentences‘Most irritating of all, I'm finding that my brain is absolutely unable to cope with vague, nebulous concepts or ideas.’
‘Ultimately, it's not politics that makes the world go round but generosity, but for a lot of people that's a very nebulous concept.’
‘Yet dark energy is a nebulous concept, one that has thus far flummoxed some of the smartest researchers on the planet.’
Get more examples
Synonyms

Derivatives
nebulosity
Pronunciation: /-ˈlɒsɪti/
noun

More example sentences‘’
‘’
‘’

nebulously
adverb

More example sentences‘’
‘’
‘’

nebulousness
noun

More example sentences‘’
‘’
‘’
Origin
late Middle English (in the sense 'cloudy'): from French nébuleux or Latin nebulosus, from nebula 'mist'. sense 2 dates from the early 19th century.


and i still don't get it???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Insomnia&medicine=zolpidem&preparationZolpidem 10mg tablets

thats what the fairy brough ZEDD, not ZOPPIE, still sounds interesting tho,just not feeling the memory oss lmdao


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> fuck man not being able to order from sos has pissed me off.....not only did i want that psycho crack.....sick med seeds s1 off green crack is sold out in seconds....and has rep thru the roof.....
> 
> they were giving away strawberry diesel regs (must be devils harvests one)....
> 
> ...


lem this is the hierarchy of ignorance from least to most...breeder, exp grower, new grower, buyer, shotta, punter, tell em whatever


Lemon king said:


> Definition of nebulous in English:
> nebulous
> Line breaks: nebu|lous
> Pronunciation: /ˈnɛbjʊləs
> ...


 you popped up concepts in that post which I saw as clouds hence nebulous ya gay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

purple haze then i cant stand

hang on why dont u throw ice on ya medium at the end?

and these thrips are doing my fucking nut, cant use chemical coz ther 4 weeks in flower, i can on my vegegrs, fuksake, gunna buy sum tights tomorror so i can put sand over top of the medium

zedd, wen i was in leeds the BUYERS thought they new better than the grower, i could grow jack from sedd take it round and theyd be like thats white rhino that, and im like no they argue like fuk and wen i go well the seed packt said so

guess what

the packet was srong--acroding to them lol


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pages/MedicineOverview.aspx?condition=Insomnia&medicine=zolpidem&preparationZolpidem 10mg tablets
> 
> thats what the fairy brough ZEDD, not ZOPPIE, still sounds interesting tho,just not feeling the memory oss lmdao


 ha ha did I get that wrong mate its been a long time since I took one an when I was on em I was fuked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha did I get that wrong mate its been a long time since I took one an when I was on em I was fuked


lol no worrys ther benzos u can snort or iv (lol) been reading up.

anyways they make u go into a bad bad depresion and loose ya memeory

sound like a winning combo to me, lets crack on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Lemon king (May 2, 2014)

well i was wondering if u Lott have soley been growing it in coco for set amount of years, you all have shared the same cut/cuts of said cut and 99% it is grown on coco?

i was asked a.question buy a friend earlia and he received a cutting of some ak47 that had been grown soley in coco for a few years and when he stuck it in his flood and drain the plant tool a few weeks to adjust and threw out a few mutations nothing heavy just 4 blade leafs not 5 etc......

i have read that this can be a problem as the plant gets used to growing in a certain medium, much like how a plant adapts to its enviroment after a few gens.....

does anyone know if this is true??


p.s i know its after 10 but Rambo aint ere.......lol


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no worrys ther benzos u can snort or iv (lol) been reading up.
> 
> anyways they make u go into a bad bad depresion and loose ya memeory
> 
> sound like a winning combo to me, lets crack on.


 they r the only thing that helped me sleep back then lool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well i was wondering if u Lott have soley been growing it in coco for set amount of years, you all have shared the same cut/cuts of said cut and 99% it is grown on coco?
> 
> i was asked a.question buy a friend earlia and he received a cutting of some ak47 that had been grown soley in coco for a few years and when he stuck it in his flood and drain the plant tool a few weeks to adjust and threw out a few mutations nothing heavy just 4 blade leafs not 5 etc......
> 
> ...



na some grow in soil, remebr its been 20+ yrs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 2, 2014)

Gawd I nedd a heater in this shed freeeezin
Dont akoke I house and on phone now bad spelling fffuk


----------



## onemanalone (May 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been smoking 21 years.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion of course but you're not entitled to your own facts.
> 
> Objectively you're wrong.


What ever man as I said one man's food another's poison. Some people like one their chicken roasted others like it fried and others don't like chicken altogether! Anyway I do respect your opinion and didn't think that someone could actually want to argue over someone else's tastes. Yorkshireman take it easy man peace!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

mooooorrrrning


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Morning reprobates, you all still laying in ya wanking chariots?


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

Anyone know what freebies come with the blue pit? Thinking of buying it for next run n maybe that cheese they have 2


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone know what freebies come with the blue pit? Thinking of buying it for next run n maybe that cheese they have 2


I got Sour Kush x Deep blue as my freebies with the BP, think the freebies they hand out are the newer crosses they are trying at the time so may change every now n again


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

I'd be happy with any deep blue x tbh so I might buy em later...sound


----------



## welshwizzard (May 3, 2014)

I'm up and about. Nice morning too!


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

Anyone got a bb discount code?...nvm their out of BP at the moment


----------



## RobbieP (May 3, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone got a bb discount code?...nvm their out of BP at the moment


Put "RIU / UK Growers thread" in the comments section when you order, cant remember how much discount it gives you, think its around 15%

Blue Pit if i remember rightly wont be restocked for a while but im hoping that changes as i want to grab another pack lol

Are you able to clone? If so im running BP atm n can probably send you a cut at some point if its any use?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Morning all


morning stranger, where ya been hiding?


----------



## RobbieP (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning stranger, where ya been hiding?


Alright mate. You know how it is lol 
just chopped a hash plant  on it this morning... 

got a shitty wedding to go to later aswell not looking forward to it at all 

Hows you ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Alright mate. You know how it is lol
> just chopped a hash plant  on it this morning...
> 
> got a shitty wedding to go to later aswell not looking forward to it at all
> ...


not bad mate, got a cupboard full atm n paid off loads of bills/debts with last harvest so all good, gotta wait another 7-8 weeks til anything else is ready unfortunately so thats a bit of a bummer but hey thats my fault for not cracking seeds at the right time n leaving such a gap lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 3, 2014)

I know that feeling. I hate waiting weeks lol.... I have a new setup , new kit and new location so alls good now. I finally have a 3 week rotation setup so 2 plants down every 3 weeks and 2 new plants in and now all my plants are getting a 6 week min veg time so gonna have some monsters soon


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I know that feeling. I hate waiting weeks lol.... I have a new setup , new kit and new location so alls good now. I finally have a 3 week rotation setup so 2 plants down every 3 weeks and 2 new plants in and now all my plants are getting a 6 week min veg time so gonna have some monsters soon


Yeah ive got to put the effort into getting mine more perpetual, been experimenting since getting the cupboard setup n it seems a 3x3 grid of small plants is gonna be best for the cupboard until i can upgrade to a coolhood from a tube n get better light spread, it will also work out well for getting closer to perpetual, 3 plants in n out every 3 weeks sounds good


----------



## RobbieP (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah ive got to put the effort into getting mine more perpetual, been experimenting since getting the cupboard setup n it seems a 3x3 grid of small plants is gonna be best for the cupboard until i can upgrade to a coolhood from a tube n get better light spread, it will also work out well for getting closer to perpetual, 3 plants in n out every 3 weeks sounds good



How big are your pots mate? Im only doing 3 rows of 2 but im using 15ltr pots and with the osc fan in there im struggling for room lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> How big are your pots mate? Im only doing 3 rows of 2 but im using 15ltr pots and with the osc fan in there im struggling for room lol


I have either 6.5L (square) or 13L (square) pots to pick from, am trying this lot in the 6.5L and when i can buy another pack of BP they will be getting done in the bigger 13L to compare


----------



## A1Cannabis_Seeds (May 3, 2014)

I'm UK based, I'm a grow my own kinda guy! so i pay £35 for great strain and get around 2-3oz. 

Blue Dream current fave and Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush close runner up - I use for muscle relaxant as have MS!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Morning all, sae fairy lamded m8, nice one cheers for that, if this is tne weed that dont get u stoned like shawn said its ur tolerance level, ive just syuck half of that sample in a J for a wake and bake, and im pretty smashed now lol,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 3, 2014)

Morning geezers. new glass arrived this morning feeling alot better than i did last night ( Thanks Ic3) 

Il post a vid of my first dab of tha day for you geezers.


----------



## RobbieP (May 3, 2014)

I dont have square pots just 15ltr builder buckets. I wanted square ones but they where like 4quid each instead of 2 for a quid on the builders buckets at wickes lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning all, sae fairy lamded m8, nice one cheers for that, if this is tne weed that dont get u stoned like shawn said its ur tolerance level, ive just syuck half of that sample in a J for a wake and bake, and im pretty smashed now lol,


Yeah must be my tolerance then methinks, it builds up so quickly, unless i have a tolerance break every 3-4 weeks NOTHING will get me stoned, glad to hear it arrived safely mate

Thats the S.A.G.E. i sent you btw @15 wks 12/12

ALSO, just realised like a complete fucking twat i sent you your sample but ive just realised the bubble bags are still sitting on my desk next to the PC lmao, let me know if you want me to send em bk to ya now or when ur back from holiday lol, ive got no use for em til next harvest in 7-8 wks anyways lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah must be my tolerance then methinks, it builds up so quickly, unless i have a tolerance break every 3-4 weeks NOTHING will get me stoned, glad to hear it arrived safely mate
> 
> Thats the S.A.G.E. i sent you btw @15 wks 12/12
> 
> ALSO, just realised like a complete fucking twat i sent you your sample but ive just realised the bubble bags are still sitting on my desk next to the PC lmao, let me know if you want me to send em bk to ya now or when ur back from holiday lol, ive got no use for em til next harvest in 7-8 wks anyways lol


Just keep a hold of the bags m8 if u gonna use them for ur bp harvest, I'll get em back off u when im nearer a harvest myself,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Morning slags how do? Beautiful day today glad I did the garden last night now....need to go shop later n get me 60x60 tent for me mothers then flip 2morra....can't see the floor now so should be fun


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Fuck! talk about guilt trip! just seen a lad I smashed the living cunt out of in school for trying to bully me, havent seen him since the day of the fight bk in 1992, hit him over 100 times in the face n then he just disappeared, family moved etc, just seen him in town for the first time since n he looks like that thing outta the Goonies, hadnt realised i`d actually disfigured him for life......feeling well cuntish now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

onemanalone said:


> What ever man as I said one man's food another's poison. Some people like one their chicken roasted others like it fried and others don't like chicken altogether! Anyway I do respect your opinion and didn't think that someone could actually want to argue over someone else's tastes. Yorkshireman take it easy man peace!


Can you not read?

I said........
*" you are entitled to your own opinion of course but you're not entitled to your own facts.
Objectively you're wrong."
*
I'm not arguing about your tastes, I'm arguing facts.

You can like whatever weed you wish and you can be of the opinion that no weed is better than "naturally" grown (whatever the fuck that word means) weed under the African sun.

Despite your own personal tastes in weed and your opinion the fact is that the best weed in the world is grown indoors, hydroponically with tailored LED lights.

This is demonstrable my friend, biologically, chemically, quality wise.......however it can be cut it it's the best (HPS beats LED on yield but hey).

Now once again I'm not knocking your tastes mate but don't come to the biggest cannabis growing site on the internet trying to tell people that field weed (regardless of cliche namesake) is where it's at.

This is 2014, we've got public labs!..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Afternoon everybody else.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon everybody else.....


Afternoon mate, glad you popped up had a question for ya that someones asked me to find out the answer to.....those wing suits, any idea what the rough glide ratio is on them?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon mate, glad you popped up had a question for ya that someones asked me to find out the answer to.....those wing suits, any idea what the rough glide ratio is on them?


Coming up to 3:1.

The very cutting edge guys who make and design their own (for eg Tony Suits) are close to achieving this, at next years Red Bull World Wingsuit League all will be 3:1 suits I reckon.

2.5:1 defo at the moment with a top speed of about 120-130mph.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Coming up to 3:1.
> 
> The very cutting edge guys who make and design their own (for eg Tony Suits) are close to achieving this.
> 
> 2:1 - 2.5:1 defo at the moment with a top speed of about 120-130mph.


Cool cheers, also any ideas on the wing loading tolerances? i.e. how much extra weight can you add to a skydiver before it start affecting flight performance? i.e could you add an extra 5-15kg to a skydiver and the suit still work fine and maintain the same glide ratio?


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

fuk me wish I knew what saer and yman r talkin about but it seems the 3 is the way forward, I only butted in to say to sae don't bother with the 6.5 for the bp, its a biggie and I would run 11 l even 12/12


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool cheers, also any ideas on the wing loading tolerances? i.e. how much extra weight can you add to a skydiver before it start affecting flight performance? i.e could you add an extra 5-15kg to a skydiver and the suit still work fine and maintain the same glide ratio?


Erm I'm not sure what you mean by that but there's different shaped suits for different jobs.

Some have a larger wingspan (flying squirrel shape) for maximum glide while others are slimmer for speed and agility (flying close to rocks and trees).

A skydiver isn't going to be regarded as over weight because you have to be of a certain physical/mental fitness to be able to do it competently. So any average weight skydiver of any height really shouldn't have a problem as the taller you get the greater the natural wingspan on the suit becomes therefore able to carry more load, I think extreme problems would come from a super tall and slim person trying it and having too much surface area for the body weight, not having enough body strength to control and getting blown all over by wind currents.

Or do you mean could you take a "package" with you and fly into places you shouldn't be with the same performance?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk me wish I knew what saer and yman r talkin about but it seems the 3 is the way forward


Lol, yeah man.

You glide 3 metres forward for every 1 metre you fall.

Jump from high enough and you can fly for miles.


----------



## Lemon king (May 3, 2014)

rimmer im dying for that cloner......can u get it to before weds?? An if so what you after......if u wana keep it just say, i coulda got a new one buy now!!.....

so if u want rid before weds let me know or ima buy a new one.....

afternoon lemon lovers


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, yeah man.
> 
> You glide 3 metres forward for every 1 metre you fall.
> 
> Jump from high enough and you can fly for miles.


 that's fukin amazing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm I'm not sure what you mean by that but there's different shaped suits for different jobs.
> 
> Some have a larger wingspan (flying squirrel shape) for maximum glide while others are slimmer for speed and agility (flying close to rocks and trees).
> 
> ...


Me? Suggest something like that?  thats almost bordering on slander my good man  lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


Bit mild, like this one better lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer im dying for that cloner......can u get it to before weds?? An if so what you after......if u wana keep it just say, i coulda got a new one buy now!!.....
> 
> so if u want rid before weds let me know or ima buy a new one.....
> 
> afternoon lemon lovers


If you want it its still here mate, wont have the money tio get up to you before weds tho so if you want it you will have to pop down here


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Put "RIU / UK Growers thread" in the comments section when you order, cant remember how much discount it gives you, think its around 15%
> 
> Blue Pit if i remember rightly wont be restocked for a while but im hoping that changes as i want to grab another pack lol
> 
> Are you able to clone? If so im running BP atm n can probably send you a cut at some point if its any use?


Thanks for that mate, just ordered the cheese surprise instead n I'll get the BP when it's about again seeing as I'm not even set up till we move so no rush, thanks.anyways rimmer.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk me wish I knew what saer and yman r talkin about but it seems the 3 is the way forward, I only butted in to say to sae don't bother with the 6.5 for the bp, its a biggie and I would run 11 l even 12/12


Cheers mate but the first 4 BP are alreay flowering so will have to leave then in 6.5`s to save stressing em during flower but will chuck the next 4 into the 13L`s

An about the other thing...... I have some experience in aviation mechanics/engineering and a bloke I did some custom work for last year has asked me to find out about the feasibility of a certain project hes thinking of doing involving a wing suit


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

LMAO....just had this pop up on my FB news feed lmao

*Court refuses trial by combat*

By David Sapsted

12:01AM GMT 16 Dec 2002


A court has rejected a 60-year-old man's attempt to invoke the ancient right to trial by combat, rather than pay a £25 fine for a minor motoring offence.

Leon Humphreys remained adamant yesterday that his right to fight a champion nominated by the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) was still valid under European human rights legislation. He said it would have been a "reasonable" way to settle the matter.

Magistrates sitting at Bury St Edmunds on Friday had disagreed and instead of accepting his offer to take on a clerk from Swansea with "samurai swords, Ghurka knives or heavy hammers", fined him £200 with £100 costs.

Humphreys, an unemployed mechanic, was taken to court after refusing to pay the original £25 fixed penalty for failing to notify the DVLA that his Suzuki motorcycle was off the road.

After entering a not guilty plea, he threw down his unconventional challenge. Humphreys, from Bury St Edmunds, said: "I was willing to fight a champion put up by the DVLA, but it would have been a fight to the death."


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

make a bubble cloner lemon all u need is a tub with a lid and a airpump and stone,
anyone know anything about these induction lights/?


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make a bubble cloner lemon all u need is a tub with a lid and a airpump and stone,
> anyone know anything about these induction lights/?


Dont forget the sponges lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

bhahahaha


----------



## Lemon king (May 3, 2014)

its cool rimmer ta i cant make it to u b4 weds.....heres a handy tip u can put 2 clones in one sponge!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

Pot in Uruguay is gonna set you back a staggering 60p a gram.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ...heres a handy tip u can put 2 clones in one sponge!!!!


only with short roots.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pot in Uruguay is gonna set you back a staggering 60p a gram.


A pal of mine is back packing in Uruguay at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A pal of mine is back packing in Uruguay at the moment.


Is this the lad collecting the seeds for You?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Just been down shop and bought all me mother tent and all that gone with a Ds 60 nice little tent tbf...also gone with a big cfl for the mother and clone box so we'll see what CFL's areall about ssoon...gonna clip tonight set the light for 9pm canne fookin wait man


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

Anyone grow out the cheese surprise?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make a bubble cloner lemon all u need is a tub with a lid and a airpump and stone,
> anyone know anything about these induction lights/?


There are a few threads on the forum regarding them mate, seems to be like L.E.D`s though, will be fantastic in future but atm they are still working out voltages/phospor blends etc etc


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only with short roots.


Or buy a bigger sponge......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the lad collecting the seeds for You?


Could be interesting if he does as ive got some Guyanan landrace seeds here as well, could be an interesting cross lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

yeh 1 huge sponge, lol

annyways was reading a side by side of a 420 watt inducted and a 1k hps,, the inducted won, BUT its like 700 qwid


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been down shop and bought all me mother tent and all that gone with a Ds 60 nice little tent tbf...also gone with a big cfl for the mother and clone box so we'll see what CFL's areall about ssoon...gonna clip tonight set the light for 9pm canne fookin wait man


Gd stuff m8, ur getting everything how u want it again, tney big cfls are ok for a small veg or clone tent I used a 300w dual spec for my clone tent and to keep the mother at 1st, fucking smashed it tho as I was taking the tent down last time so need to pick one up in a cpl weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh 1 huge sponge, lol
> 
> annyways was reading a side by side of a 420 watt inducted and a 1k hps,, the inducted won, BUT its like 700 qwid


yeah i remember the initial purchase costs being a lot higher but if i remember rightly the bulbs last a lot longer than HPS, think someone in the Indagrow thread said they are designed to last over 75,000hrs without dropping more than 10% efficiency


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Yeh man had a little read up on em I think it should be fine for 1 mother and a few clones like....slowly getting it all back mate taken its the but I'm there now....got the filter all hooked up in the main tent now its all ready to go....exited muchly lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i remember the initial purchase costs being a lot higher but if i remember rightly the bulbs last a lot longer than HPS, think someone in the Indagrow thread said they are designed to last over 75,000hrs without dropping more than 10% efficiency


60.000 hours 10 yr gruntee.
madness, il prolly buy one, if they do indeed produce the sameif not bette rthan 1k, id spend 700 qwid on one----------------at sum point,lol

leave the filter of for now bizzle, u wont need it and ul need teh extra extractio with this heat

i gotta sort mine out later maybe, second light nd hood to hang, ducting 2 hoods togther, adding filter, swapping extarctors,

fukin mission


----------



## rollajoint (May 3, 2014)

Afternoon lads just had a look at those lights ic3 I seen the test thread & was still a bit unsure . Then I found this .

IMHO it does NOT perform as advertised by alot of posts I've read. It's simply just what it is...a 420 watt full spectrum light. It won't perform like an hps under any circumstances, and it is NOT equivalent to a 700 watt hps....not in a million years! I used the light for a full year....I gave it a good run, now it's in the corner being used as a veg light. What I would compare it to is a 6 bulb t5, pretty much the same results. When flowering I could never get the buds very dense....at any distance. It may work well as supplementation...in a greenhouse, but as a primary light...and especially for flowering.....I could buy 4-1k hps lights for the same price....complete. Just my opinion, but I never understood the difference until I used hps. It's a cheap light to run....but I'm willing to pay for results, and I'll take the energy costs associated with high powered lights any day! I've read alot about the light, and had hosebomber look over the specs and he said it just was not what the mfgr. claimed it to be. It may work out for hobby growers, but the initial cost isn't justified. I don't play around anymore and I get what I need to get the job done while staying in the black. Sorry to burst anyones bubble....but it is what it is.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Lol I would.leave the filter mate but shits stinkin already so it needs it and the tents still getting its arsehole sucked out so I'm happy plus they only gonna be on 9-9 now


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Also if anyone needs one apparently ASDA are doing a 100L water butt with stand for £10


----------



## rollajoint (May 3, 2014)

I got a new 1mx1m tent to rig up . New veg tent long time
Overdue but that's how long it Takes to work on the mrs lol . Off to Egypt next
Month soo that why she's soo happy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the lad collecting the seeds for You?


Aye yeah that's him.

When he eventually comes home, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Anyone know of anyone that is into decks/mixing/hip hop vinyl etc?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

i never smell weed wen i go to the room? weird i must be immune, im like does that smell and she like err yeh!

ok then no induction lighting fuk that

going to the big park with kids,
feel like shit but the less i do the worse i feel so foricng myself

seya.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 3, 2014)

Have fun ice i wanna have a go on that slide looks mad fun!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone know of anyone that is into decks/mixing/hip hop vinyl etc?


I can mix but haven't for years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

I've a set of broken decks and a mixer in a box under the steps.


----------



## snoyl (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just blazin a fatty with my daughter, glass of wine....lovely


If ur sitting with ur daughter what the fuck r u doing on here lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've a set of broken decks and a mixer in a box under the steps.


lol, mate of mine is trying to find a buyer for some decks/mixer/vinyl she was given, didnt know if anyone on here might be interested or know someone that might be, vinyl is all hip hop from the 90`s/00`s so quite a niche market lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

Ic3 you've got mail!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

So I've just had a brew and a gossip with the retired next door neighbor over the back fence, she's just come back from 6 weeks in Australia (daughter checks the house).

While she's been away I've cropped 2 tents of stink.

Ex nurse, son's a copper. 
Bless her, she thinks I legitimately work from home.

The air is clear for rocking another 2 tents............

.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol, mate of mine is trying to find a buyer for some decks/mixer/vinyl she was given, didnt know if anyone on here might be interested or know someone that might be, vinyl is all hip hop from the 90`s/00`s so quite a niche market lol


£1 a shot ish, it's vinyl man.

12" singles were never more than about £5 new.

And with the day and age of the internet it's worth less, CD/ MP3 mixing is more common.


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

Yh but ya cant ply wit mp3 like u can vinyl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Yh but ya cant ply wit mp3 like u can vinyl


You can do anything you want with it.


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

Yh but its not the same ya cant deny that mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Well other than competition scratching.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Yh but its not the same ya cant deny that mate


In what way is it not the same?

It's music, you can't tell the difference.


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

Lol iv just sparked 1 and im sat ere mixin nutes thinkin "shal i continue or see how many pages we can get outta this " lol


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

Alot more went into to dj'in back befor cd mp3 auto sync auto que and so on....... befor digital tjere was more involvement


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

Lol now did i already put in carbaload?? Lols


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Alot more went into to dj'in back befor cd mp3 auto sync auto que and so on....... befor digital tjere was more involvement


Not true.

Home Dj's exploded since digital came along and digital mixing is far more involved than vinyl mixing.

Remember that a pair of Technics are around £1000 a pair new, the newer Vestax are more.
If you could afford to get into mixing pre digital you were lucky.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £1 a shot ish, it's vinyl man.
> 
> 12" singles were never more than about £5 new.
> 
> And with the day and age of the internet it's worth less, CD/ MP3 mixing is more common.


Just waiting for the list of vinyl to come across via e-mail but apprently she has googled some of the records n some of em are £40-60 each on various sites so we will wait n see lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

I've been able to mix since I was 15 and I've played major northern clubs. 

It's pretty much a none point, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just waiting for the list of vinyl to come across via e-mail but apprently she has googled some of the records n some of em are £40-60 each on various sites so we will wait n see lol


Buy price or sell price?

They're not buying em at £40 surely?

You've to think about print edition, condition and market fluctuations too.


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

@yorkie. 
Absolutly 100% correct and true nd i agree. 
But there was alot more to bein a good dj back in the day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> @yorkie.
> Absolutly 100% correct and true nd i agree.
> But there was alot more to bein a good dj back in the day


Now that I'll give you.

The Dj is certainly different if the method isn't really changing anything.

RIP Tony De Vit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

That Skrillex cunt can go suck a cock!


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

thats all i meant mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


So when u away on hols then gaz?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Buy price or sell price?
> 
> They're not buying em at £40 surely?
> 
> You've to think about print edition, condition and market fluctuations too.


Well thats whats been said, gonna wait for the list to come across though n have a look for myself lol, hopefully get her a good price for the technics,mixer n vinyl as a job lot, cba splitting it all up


----------



## snoyl (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck! talk about guilt trip! just seen a lad I smashed the living cunt out of in school for trying to bully me, havent seen him since the day of the fight bk in 1992, hit him over 100 times in the face n then he just disappeared, family moved etc, just seen him in town for the first time since n he looks like that thing outta the Goonies, hadnt realised i`d actually disfigured him for life......feeling well cuntish now


Were u counting when u were crashing him then llf i smell something....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So when u away on hols then gaz?


I leave 2morro night m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I leave 2morro night m8


Yeah thot it was pretty soon that's why I ask, have a good one lad. You'll be itching to get ur grow back on once ur back. I've only now got some plants on the go, it's been about 2 months, I get lazy after a chop and plus I lost my mothers that's why it's been a while, feels good tho to be back lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Were u counting when u were crashing him then llf i smell something....


No, the teacher taking the class at the time was a retired boxer and thats what he told the headmaster, I remember very little about the whole incident


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah thot it was pretty soon that's why I ask, have a good one lad. You'll be itching to get ur grow back on once ur back. I've only now got some plants on the go, it's been about 2 months, I get lazy after a chop and plus I lost my mothers that's why it's been a while, feels good tho to be back lol


Yeah m8 im more looking 4ward to getting back more than I am about going, I just wanna get my grow on again and get the finances back on track, I sent out cuts so I could get my strains back as soon as im ready. 
On a side note anyone know of anywhere in mallorca to get a bit of smoke lol?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah m8 im more looking 4ward to getting back more than I am about going, I just wanna get my grow on again and get the finances back on track, I sent out cuts so I could get my strains back as soon as im ready.
> On a side note anyone know of anywhere in mallorca to get a bit of smoke lol?


The black man selling sunglasses on the corner is always a good bet


----------



## shadyslater (May 3, 2014)

Get hash tho mate they fuk around wi weed rolling em in powder glass nd shite


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah m8 im more looking 4ward to getting back more than I am about going, I just wanna get my grow on again and get the finances back on track, I sent out cuts so I could get my strains back as soon as im ready.
> On a side note anyone know of anywhere in mallorca to get a bit of smoke lol?


Funnily enough you should say that, few mates of mine have been there on holiday recently and they reckon its piss easy to find, especially on the beaches, people just walk round openly smoking a J an selling bits, apparently just ask an brit you find thats living/working out there lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well thats whats been said, gonna wait for the list to come across though n have a look for myself lol, hopefully get her a good price for the technics,mixer n vinyl as a job lot, cba splitting it all up


If the Technics are in good nick they're worth £500 a pair all day long.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Funnily enough you should say that, few mates of mine have been there on holiday recently and they reckon its piss easy to find, especially on the beaches, people just walk round openly smoking a J an selling bits, apparently just ask an brit you find thats living/working out there lol


I would say gaz will find something, not too often he doesn't pull a bit of smoke from somewhere lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Thats what I wanted to hear as long as its easy enough to source im happy, dont mind if its hash as long as its decent quality, fuck spending 2 weeks in the sun with screaming kids without any smoke


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I would say gaz will find something, not too often he doesn't pull a bit of smoke from somewhere lol


Lmao it has to be done, im a daily smoker so always need to have enough connects to make sure I very rarely go dry, another reason I want my grow back on again I will save about 200 a week when I stop paying for my smoke again.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmao it has to be done, im a daily smoker so always need to have enough connects to make sure I very rarely go dry, another reason I want my grow back on again I will save about 200 a week when I stop paying for my smoke again.


I'm the same gaz, smoke every day and never really run out, always get something or have a little something lying round like bubble or even a bit of shitty soap or something lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If the Technics are in good nick they're worth £500 a pair all day long.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm the same gaz, smoke every day and never really run out, always get something or have a little something lying round like bubble or even a bit of shitty soap or something lol


In fairness I would of been up shit ceek with no smoke this week if it wasnt for a cpl lads in here that helped me out, after the wife barred me from buying anymore b4 the hols,


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm the same gaz, smoke every day and never really run out, always get something or have a little something lying round like bubble or even a bit of shitty soap or something lol


 gaz take yer own...they coulnt give a fuk about mj in spain, I would take a coupla oz for that period, or if u really worried take xsome pressed kief ip the arris


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gaz take yer own...they coulnt give a fuk about mj in spain, I would take a coupla oz for that period, or if u really worried take xsome pressed kief ip the arris


I would if I had any or cash m8, but im not allowed cash til we get there lmao, and if the wife knew I was taking anything with me she wouldnt be anywhere near me in airport lol, she was para last time I brought hash and kief back from the dam and she wasnt even there,


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I would if I had any or cash m8, but im not allowed cash til we get there lmao, and if the wife knew I was taking anything with me she wouldnt be anywhere near me in airport lol, she was para last time I brought hash and kief back from the dam and she wasnt even there,


 yeah not good if shes scared, jus a pisser to get ripped off some crackhead with trim


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

snoyl said:


> If ur sitting with ur daughter what the fuck r u doing on here lol


 showing her what a cunt u are


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> showing her what a cunt u are


Want a laugh m8 https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-this-normal.827056/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


Ouch!

Cheap decks (JB Systems Disco 2000) with Technics slipmats.

You'll have to look around mate and find what those models go for but I bet it isn't much.

Ebay em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

keep it disco yo!


----------



## snoyl (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Want a laugh m8 https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-this-normal.827056/


Hows that funny u fucking halfwit i suppose u were a born natural.Tit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Hows that funny u fucking halfwit i suppose u were a born natural.Tit


Its funny cos anyone with just basic common sense would have done some research on the nutes they were using rather than a cpl weeks b4 harvest realise u have fucked your crop by not using the correct feed, also u say u killed the plant by removing all "curled" leaves, most were still perfectly green and would have pulled back with the right tlc, ur plant would never have been perfect again but u could have corrected it a bit b4 fucking it completely, do some searching nxt time a quick scan of google u would have got a biobizz feeding schedule and u could have avoided the trouble u now have,


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Hows that funny u fucking halfwit i suppose u were a born natural.Tit


 its funny cos its so trained and so fuked


----------



## snoyl (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its funny cos anyone with just basic common sense would have done some research on the nutes they were using rather than a cpl weeks b4 harvest realise u have fucked your crop by not using the correct feed, also u say u killed the plant by removing all "curled" leaves, most were still perfectly green and would have pulled back with the right tlc, ur plant would never have been perfect again but u could have corrected it a bit b4 fucking it completely, do some searching nxt time a quick scan of google u would have got a biobizz feeding schedule and u could have avoided the trouble u now have,


Well how do u not use ur experience to help a brother out and give the plant whatever tlc it needs to pull through rather than trying to take the piss and look clever in front of ur bum boy 'pals'


----------



## rollajoint (May 3, 2014)

Snoyl we don't mind helping you out . your on a growing forum m8 the question should of been asked weeks ago cut your loss & move on to the next . Coco with a&b & rhizo all you need from grow to bloom easy peasy . Run the boost if you like I've dogged around & done my research it's not needed .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Well how do u not use ur experience to help a brother out and give the plant whatever tlc it needs to pull through rather than trying to take the piss and look clever in front of ur bum boy 'pals'


Bum boy pals.....aye that's a way to get a bit of help in here, maybe if ye wernt such a dick people in here woulda helped after we'd had a laugh at them but can't see tht happening now, why dont ye fuck off to the other uk thread they just love helpin pricks like urself


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Snoyl we don't mind helping you out . your on a growing forum m8 the question should of been asked weeks ago cut your loss & move on to the next . Coco with a&b & rhizo all you need from grow to bloom easy peasy . Run the boost if you like I've dogged around & done my research it's not needed .


 what these noobs don't get rolla is the thread is not really for helpin out noobs, come on here insulting respected members and expect help....relax was rite.... ull get bad advice and male cuts in tha post to drive the point home....this thread is not for all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Well how do u not use ur experience to help a brother out and give the plant whatever tlc it needs to pull through rather than trying to take the piss and look clever in front of ur bum boy 'pals'


wats your thought on boost/.i always used canna boost but the shits expensive so 2 grows ago i switched to topmaxx, i did a side by side with topmaxx and nothing but never a side by side topmaxx and canna,

u know what? its a plan, next 2 matching strains that go in flower are gunna be comparrisoned, i got em both in same pots same evrything

OH
little white fuckers crawling on my leaves, at my percy OP, CUNT

ther in veg so chemicals it is, unless sum1 got sum soap mix

atticks grrr right lerning curve this one,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

@zeddd what's this lemon like anyway zeddd, how u rate the smoke?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats your thought on boost/.i always used canna boost but the shits expensive so 2 grows ago i switched to topmaxx, i did a side by side with topmaxx and nothing but never a side by side topmaxx and canna,
> 
> u know what? its a plan, next 2 matching strains that go in flower are gunna be comparrisoned, i got em both in same pots same evrything
> 
> ...


Yous have all got something crawilin in ur rooms ye bunch of dirty fuckers lol, u get my email did ye?


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @zeddd what's this lemon like anyway zeddd, how u rate the smoke?


 dunno mate I got it sick so got it back to full health then cloned, just popped the mother in the tent 3 weeks ago and shes the tightest nodes and lotta heads...the lads rec its prob not the las cut so I don't hold out big hopes but we shall see, not smoked it yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019BK8AG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AXHIJNZG8XDYA

SEEMS the yanks rave on these for bugs, found em in uk not on ebay in uk tho. ordered,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

Hydros effort






fuk me if anyone reads this reg from outside theyl be thinking im a weed growing kingpin

THER NOT ALL MINE"!""


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Anyone in here use GHE Ripen regularly? I know rambo does but dunno where hes been lurking the last few days lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dunno mate I got it sick so got it back to full health then cloned, just popped the mother in the tent 3 weeks ago and shes the tightest nodes and lotta heads...the lads rec its prob not the las cut so I don't hold out big hopes but we shall see, not smoked it yet


That's the lemon on its own in ic3s pics, looks tight I reckon as u say, let me know what it's like once u get her chopped


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

btw ice and hydro ur clones I potted up are showing signs or life with new leaf growth so hopefully ill send em In 2 weeks when there healthy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Hydros effort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EFFORT, effort ye say, I haven't even fuckin started m8 gimme a few weeks ffs before u start slatin my shit, fuck off back to sort ur bugs out lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone in here use GHE Ripen regularly? I know rambo does but dunno where hes been lurking the last few days lol


yeh ive used it past 4 grows kinda like the stuff...............i think lol



Hydrogrow123 said:


> EFFORT, effort ye say, I haven't even fuckin started m8 gimme a few weeks ffs before u start slatin my shit, fuck off back to sort ur bugs out lol


 ahaha u noticed the effort part LOL, 
yeh fucking bgs, il get em sorted, them things sound the shit, just dont hang around em much, yanks love all that stuff, madness

least ther white bugs!!! no black shit in my tent,

getting sum burn at top of the purp, got bulb in a tube., but haven ducted it up yet,,,,, need to do that tomorrow just been fucking lazy but i feel like shhhhiiittt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> btw ice and hydro ur clones I potted up are showing signs or life with new leaf growth so hopefully ill send em In 2 weeks when there healthy


Best news I had in ages!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Best news I had in ages!


agreed. i got sum cloning to do before hand if no1 wants em il just bun em when rooted, but i guess i need to sort me bugs out first so lol ima be keeping physco period


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

im lovin the hso green crack atm, its me new cash crop, the power Africa at 3 weeks f is quality genetics lookin forward to mokin it, the recent batch of bf vk is fading so prolly my last run of it, guess they ve spanked the arse outta it 5 year old seeds much bttr than this gash


----------



## rollajoint (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats your thought on boost/.i always used canna boost but the shits expensive so 2 grows ago i switched to topmaxx, i did a side by side with topmaxx and nothing but never a side by side topmaxx and canna,
> 
> u know what? its a plan, next 2 matching strains that go in flower are gunna be comparrisoned, i got em both in same pots same evrything
> 
> ...



I don't rate it ic for 60 a litre it's a total scam in my opinion . But that is my opinion of course . I ran it for 3 grows & then I thought it's really expensive considering so I done some digging about & other people have ran boost & non boost side by side with no noticeblie difference what so ever .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im lovin the hso green crack atm, its me new cash crop, the power Africa at 3 weeks f is quality genetics lookin forward to mokin it, the recent batch of bf vk is fading so prolly my last run of it, guess they ve spanked the arse outta it 5 year old seeds much bttr than this gash



u not keeping that tangerine dream>?
yer a but of a connisuer aint ya? i been thinking of doing that, wen cash starts cumming in just order tasty shit and see whats what im loking forward to this ghoji. menna be beastly



rollajoint said:


> I don't rate it ic for 60 a litre it's a total scam in my opinion . But that is my opinion of course . I ran it for 3 grows & then I thought it's really expensive considering so I done some digging about & other people have ran boost & non boost side by side with no noticeblie difference what so ever .


 yeh i must have read the same ones, i think with the guano,calmag, mollasis,cannazym and PK, ur pretty much orite, its more in your mind i think that your like shitits not doing owt


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

so much bttr on here now the Neanderthals have fuked off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so much bttr on here now the Neanderthals have fuked off


indeed. its saturday hel be slingin on a corner............. bet u spoken too soon.


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u not keeping that tangerine dream>?
> yer a but of a connisuer aint ya? i been thinking of doing that, wen cash starts cumming in just order tasty shit and see whats what im loking forward to this ghoji. menna be beastly


 my mrs, my daughter, the buyer and now yourgoodself, if the td was a 9 weeker then yeah, but the current one has bright white long pistils and its fukin week 12 and ive got my shit dialled in


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone in here use GHE Ripen regularly? I know rambo does but dunno where hes been lurking the last few days lol


I use ripen mate on Rambos recommendation have done last cpl crops and in my opinion it makes a difference to the taste of finished product for the better, I'll always use It now,


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

I keep going with the td cos there must be a quick phenol, u deffo need a perp and no commercial concerns then yeah grow it, and u mostly get the saddle leather horsey phenol too


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u not keeping that tangerine dream>?
> yer a but of a connisuer aint ya? i been thinking of doing that, wen cash starts cumming in just order tasty shit and see whats what im loking forward to this ghoji. menna be beastly
> 
> 
> ...


 if u want flav and u growin coco then I would add some plagron guano to it....in fact im gonna give coco organics a try with the tea see what appens


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I keep going with the td cos there must be a quick phenol, u deffo need a perp and no commercial concerns then yeah grow it, and u mostly get the saddle leather horsey phenol too


u just running the regs then? pheno hunting, on summert still calyxing at 14 weeks SHIT! dunno wat else to say

yeh im perp afte rther pp comes down il be pulling every 4 weeks or so, 3-4 plants, im gunna run sum seeds this yr, but i need to get my cloning down, this bubble jobby should do that. hopefully if not il fukit of

just gunna be 3 weeks veg then flower, everything, dont care dont give a shit ther going in flower lol... need to give the family nice things sik of fucking about.



zeddd said:


> if u want flav and u growin coco then I would add some plagron guano to it....in fact im gonna give coco organics a try with the tea see what appens


im def thinking of going the organic route, dunno how viable it is tho on the getting it don route, like does it yeild as well? taste? watever, soil is a transition id like ot make, i like the taste. and the 3 day feed schedule suits me to. il think on it
il looj at that gurno, yeh im on canna pro,start reusing next run as il add cannazym


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I use ripen mate on Rambos recommendation have done last cpl crops and in my opinion it makes a difference to the taste of finished product for the better, I'll always use It now,


Only reason I ask is I need to get at least 1 out of the 4 Blue Pit to finish about a week early so ive got some money in time for a wedding i`m gonna have to hire a car for, I know it reduces flowering time but just wondered by how much on a 9-10 wk strain lol


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u just running the regs then? pheno hunting, on summert still calyxing at 14 weeks SHIT! dunno wat else to say
> 
> yeh im perp afte rther pp comes down il be pulling every 4 weeks or so, 3-4 plants, im gunna run sum seeds this yr, but i need to get my cloning down, this bubble jobby should do that. hopefully if not il fukit of
> 
> ...


 did u like the flav of the livers? needs a 2 week cure for best flav but it was living organics


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Only reason I ask is I need to get at least 1 out of the 4 Blue Pit to finish about a week early so ive got some money in time for a wedding i`m gonna have to hire a car for, I know it reduces flowering time but just wondered by how much on a 9-10 wk strain lol


 I found it to be an 11 weeker with nanners at 9


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2014)

this is mostly bollox, 10 weeks my arse, I grown this over 4 years and always a cunt to grow but love the smoke,http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Only reason I ask is I need to get at least 1 out of the 4 Blue Pit to finish about a week early so ive got some money in time for a wedding i`m gonna have to hire a car for, I know it reduces flowering time but just wondered by how much on a 9-10 wk strain lol


I wouldn't say it take much time off flowering tbh it just helps improve the final product mate, it might save u a week but I wouldn't imagine anymore than that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Ripen doesn't speed anything up, it just makes your plant die early.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

If it doesnt take any time off then i probably wont bother lol, thats all i wanted lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If it doesnt take any time off then i probably wont bother lol, thats all i wanted lol


Well it kills your plant off quicker than if you hadn't used it but that doesn't mean it's actually finished properly.

Terpine/Cannabiniod wise.


----------



## Lemon king (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if u want flav and u growin coco then I would add some plagron guano to it....in fact im gonna give coco organics a try with the tea see what appens


in running some plants in coco mixed with compost.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 3, 2014)

sappenin fucktards? every1 cool?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Want a laugh m8 https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-this-normal.827056/


I hate mocking anyone n don't get involved in anyones beefs I don't have to, but this was quite funny, had to restrain myself from commenting


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

What to do...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=LXoJ0hwCWuc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I found it to be an 11 weeker with nanners at 9


soz man had to go out, anyways err yeh i ran my livers the same about 10.5-11 weeks with a 3 week cure and i must say it was lush, i also got fixtailing with my livers. very the tastes verry smooth to zedd . nice tight buds, i got lots of them, no huge ones but a heap of smaller tight as fuk ones, grinds up lovely too m8.

all in all i really like livers, i neevr had any real issue with her, and it seems u ddient either,

very nice


----------



## bazoomer (May 3, 2014)

Fixtails ice ? Lmao


----------



## bazoomer (May 3, 2014)

Robbie u about m8 ? Can't beleive he was on yesterday & nobody mentioned BMF ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 3, 2014)

I've decided to go with Zedds sugestion now of " Bugger My Foal ", U2 could be growing Bugger My Foal this time next year !


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 3, 2014)

everyone watching motd are they?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

na..pompeii


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 3, 2014)

n its shit. porn it is.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 3, 2014)

tampin. was gonna watch it some time soon... nice one ice, saved me a few hrs


----------



## bazoomer (May 3, 2014)

Watchin hot tub time machine whilst smashed.& I was a teen in the 80s


----------



## rollajoint (May 3, 2014)

MOTD :d :d


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Just finished setting up.mother tent and lollipopping all the ladies...that's it now I can just sit back and watch em grow


----------



## rollajoint (May 3, 2014)

anybody drift through seeds after seeds thinking fuck i want that look at something else & think fuck i want that. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Lol quite often man every time I go on a seed site I end up looking at all sorts and wanting em all


----------



## tip top toker (May 3, 2014)

Out of curiosity, who here likes beef jerky?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 3, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> anybody drift through seeds after seeds thinking fuck i want that look at something else & think fuck i want that. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


all the time


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> anybody drift through seeds after seeds thinking fuck i want that look at something else & think fuck i want that. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Kinda, got a list I wanna try but it aint that big lol, only about 10 strains that im adamant im gonna run at some point, the rest im not too bothered either way lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 3, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Out of curiosity, who here likes beef jerky?


Na it's rank

Anyone for watchin khan or may weather fight?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 3, 2014)

Hows that cut doing sae? One if these billberrys is a stinker real nice man hope she dont let me down in flower....she's even sticky now so god knows what she gonna be like in a few week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

mornin






FUNNY GUY


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Murcia
Lol @ this metrosexual thing lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

That's the best post of urs yet lol @ desktop being an app lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Murcia
> Lol @ this metrosexual thing lol



dudes a legend


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

I've never seen him b4 thanks for that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've never seen him b4 thanks for that.







yeh he sa legend, lol his rages is epic

fuking disney lol


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 smsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

i dont normally do utube, only wen i feel shit , makes me laugh n feel worse LOL

moring zedd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

^^epic LOL


gotta go up and spray my plants soon, bollox, fuking bugs evrywARE.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

This is my xbox this is my axe lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2014)

Lol Yeh seen that fat cunt before flipping out at his mum n shit cuz he losing on Xbox lmao poor cunt!!! Just tayin a waketh and baketh 1st day of flower last night cant wait to see me ladies make their stretch....andme filter is bang on can't smell a thing now thenoopen the tent and boom smell hits ya like a slap round the face


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hows that cut doing sae? One if these billberrys is a stinker real nice man hope she dont let me down in flower....she's even sticky now so god knows what she gonna be like in a few week


She is bouncing back nicely thank you mate, last of the yellowing is just disappearing and she has started growing so all good so far lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh he sa legend, lol his rages is epic
> 
> fuking disney lol


Never understood why so many ppl go mad over him? At the end of the day hes just a fat salad dodging mongoloid that rants at a webcam sounding like hes got a mouth full of chewing gum


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Never understood why so many ppl go mad over him? At the end of the day hes just a fat salad dodging mongoloid that rants at a webcam sounding like hes got a mouth full of chewing gum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019BK8AG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AXHIJNZG8XDYA
> 
> SEEMS the yanks rave on these for bugs, found em in uk not on ebay in uk tho. ordered,


i've used them before they do work, though i didn't use them on thrips. mind on though if you have any pets don't let them rear the thing. best thing to do is hand them in the middle of the canopy.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

At least we still have yoga pants..


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/ukip-ahead-in-european-polls-despite-most-people-thinking-the-party-contains-racists-9321612.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Morning lads, gotta get the last of my shit ready for leaving 2nite, and gotta drop my dogs off at the pet sitter in a cpl hrs, kids are that excited they driving me nuts, already asking me to buy them everything and we aint even left yet, 
Roll on 2nite, soon as I get to the airport the beers will be flowing


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, gotta get the last of my shit ready for leaving 2nite, and gotta drop my dogs off at the pet sitter in a cpl hrs, kids are that excited they driving me nuts, already asking me to buy them everything and we aint even left yet,
> Roll on 2nite, soon as I get to the airport the beers will be flowing


Well hope you have a good time mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well hope you have a good time mate


Cheers man im sure we will do, its our 1st proper holiday abroad as a family since we moved back from living in cyprus a few yrs ago just wish I had booked a week now cant really be arsed with the fortnight, but fuck it I might feel differently when I get there


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2014)

Yeh have a gooden Gaz enjoy that sun and cheap booze


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers man im sure we will do, its our 1st proper holiday abroad as a family since we moved back from living in cyprus a few yrs ago just wish I had booked a week now cant really be arsed with the fortnight, but fuck it I might feel differently when I get there


I need a decent holiday as well, apart from the odd 1 or 2 day break here n there havent been on holiday abroad since i was 18 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

also gary, if your kids like donuts from the seaside make a point of finding one of the Churos sellers somewhere, like donuts but come out in strings, fucking well tasty lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2014)

Like yum yums? Bostin with a cuppa


----------



## rollajoint (May 4, 2014)

Hope you & the family have a good one Gary .


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Like yum yums? Bostin with a cuppa


Churros-


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2014)

GB rather you than me mate, wouldn't fancy a 2 weeker with no smoke ide be a fukin alki at the end of it , also still time for the arse option mate....enjoy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> GB rather you than me mate, wouldn't fancy a 2 weeker with no smoke ide be a fukin alki at the end of it , also still time for the arse option mate....enjoy lol


If I had some smoke or cash for some believe me mate my arse would be packed lmao, its kl tho im sure ill track something down over there I always sniff out a smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

afternoon,
just forced myself to do sort all me OP out, swapped extrators. put hood and tube up ducted them togther, instaled 16" fan, removed clip on fans and put a 12" in ther, added the seond light, opened up my main tent and reallised just how big the purp is wen she flopped all over the place so had to tie her up best i could, with 3/4 of a bamboo cane and 1 zip tie lol

so just gotta duct up my other filter just run outa zip ties fukker, oh yeh and setup the active inlet, grr

oh yeh and sprayed fuk outa me plants in veg... kill those fuckers, best buy sumplay sand and tights for top of medium


@Don Gin and Ton i ordered one of them and the pets are nower nr.

oh u goin gaz? hopefully the missus will ltu buy sum smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

aye ic3 whatever is in use them quick, they are canny toxic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3144424 View attachment 3144425


Looks nice that don, what is it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks nice that don, what is it?


Cannabis


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2014)

Coated ta fuck that is don looks v nice


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3144424 View attachment 3144425


Killing it as always mate, very nice

Also, thought you might like to know I made a mistake with the QQx Livers apparently it wasnt piss weak, I had just built up a tolerance to all weed thru smoking too much/regularly, every single person i sold some to reckoned it was around a 7/10`ish and really tasty/smelly etc, reckon that would easily be 8/10 or 9/10 if I hadnt fucked the grow whilst doing these

Also I sent some of the S.A.G.E I was growing as well to 2 of the lads in here ( again couldnt get at all stoned of this either) and they have confirmed it was probably just my tolerance lol

Did you ever find that list of beans you got stashed up?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Cannabis


 Dont you mean "Cheese bruv, Cheeese, proper peng blud"?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Also on a random note for any of you that even know who he is....Marc emery only has 67 days left to serve before release


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont you mean "Cheese bruv, Cheeese, proper peng blud"?


Sorry blud, it's propper ping-pong-walla-bing bong cannabizzzznesss... The smell puts Blue stilton to shame


----------



## shane28 (May 4, 2014)

Hi

Was just wondering if any one could help me... Its my first autoflower grow and although I've serched the internet when to harvest im still unsure!.. Ive uploaded a few photos can anyone tell me if this is ready to be harvested or how long it has left?...

Cheers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Gd afternoon gents, well dogs are away now, home for some dinner and a last smoke, fucking flights been delayed tho so not flying out till early hrs in the morning now ggrrr


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

shane28 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was just wondering if any one could help me... Its my first autoflower grow and although I've serched the internet when to harvest im still unsure!.. Ive uploaded a few photos can anyone tell me if this is ready to be harvested or how long it has left?...
> 
> Cheers


Chop it now n smoke it or wait a week, wont make much difference either way


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Gd afternoon gents, well dogs are away now, home for some dinner and a last smoke, fucking flights been delayed tho so not flying out till early hrs in the morning now ggrrr


Find the wetherspoons in the Airport an go all Sambo on ya airline lmao


----------



## shane28 (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Chop it now n smoke it or wait a week, wont make much difference either way


Awesome cheers


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Where the fuck is Rambo? Aint seen him in a while now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

well i've just nearly blown the kitchen up making bho... was boiling the kettle to ban marie the pyrex and the spark off the Kettle set the whole thing ablaze. managed to cover the bho pyrex with the larger one to smother the oxygen but i've royally destroyed the tea towels


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Where the fuck is Rambo? Aint seen him in a while now?


Was thinking same myself mate he not been on fot a cpl days, well not said anything but knowing him he's lurking somewhere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks nice that don, what is it?


that be the dog kush man. around 26% thc not for wakeybaking!


shawnybizzle said:


> Coated ta fuck that is don looks v nice


i'm taking baby hits with it cos if i get carried away it fucks me up rightly


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144432 View attachment 3144433 View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144432
> 
> well i've just nearly blown the kitchen up making bho... was boiling the kettle to ban marie the pyrex and the spark off the Kettle set the whole thing ablaze. managed to cover the bho pyrex with the larger one to smother the oxygen but i've royally destroyed the tea towels


Lmao u fucking mad man, keep that shit away from any spark or heat sources nxt time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

i normally do! almost chucked a pint of water over it then thought better of that and went with smothering.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144432 View attachment 3144433 View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144432
> 
> well i've just nearly blown the kitchen up making bho... was boiling the kettle to ban marie the pyrex and the spark off the Kettle set the whole thing ablaze. managed to cover the bho pyrex with the larger one to smother the oxygen but i've royally destroyed the tea towels


you see my reply to your post on the last page [email protected] don?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2014)

That dog looks the dogs bollocks lol from.seed or cut mate?


----------



## snoyl (May 4, 2014)

shane28 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was just wondering if any one could help me... Its my first autoflower grow and although I've serched the internet when to harvest im still unsure!.. Ive uploaded a few photos can anyone tell me if this is ready to be harvested or how long it has left?...
> 
> Cheers


U cant tell properly from a photo,the right way to tell is to use a microscope and check the trichs .
Uv done urself proud though mate well done,by looking Id say u could chop her now or u could grow her for another week giving just plain water,alot of folk like to do that to rid the plant of nutes before harvest,entirely up to urself.


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2014)

evening squires.....

By Subcool
Amber Alert
So you have worked hard for 8 weeks! You have invested money into equipment and possibly genetics; you have invested time and dedication to get to this point. How can you tell when it’s time to harvest your gooey girls? Well ‘fire one up’ and let’s take a look at the best way to be sure you’re harvesting at peak potency, or at least you will better understand what happens in the final weeks, so you can harvest for the specific type of high you prefer.
The harvest window is one aspect of the craft which unfortunately, gets over looked or the grower simply doesn’t have the patience to wait-out the last few days, to insure max THC content. Some strains are better harvested before their peak THC production and some are better harvested after their peak THC production. This is what Robert Clark wrote in his book “Marijuana Botany” about trichomes and what they tell us; “The elevated resin heads appear clear, since fresh resin is still being secreted, often being produced in the cellular head of the trichome. At this time THC acid production is at a peak and CBD acid levels remain stable as the molecules are rapidly converted to THC acids, THC acid synthesis has not been active long enough for a high level of CBN acid to build up from the degradation of THC acid by light and heat. Terpene production is also nearing a peak and the floral clusters are beautifully aromatic. Many cultivators prefer to pick some of their strains during this stage in order to produce marijuana with a clear, cerebral, psychoactive effect It is believed that, in peak floral clusters, the low levels of CBD and CBN allow the high level of THC to act without their sedative effects.”

What the hell does this mean?
When growing Indica hybrids, unless you want to end up on the couch, it’s best to harvest when the trichome heads are fully formed but before they start to cloud over and turn amber. According to the maturation time of the specific strain this could take as little as five days or as long as two weeks. If you allow an Indica to go too long you can dramatically affect the taste and high. Fortunately going too long is not a real problem for most people. I like to study close-up photos taken with a high resolution digital camera; however an inexpensive hand-held microscope works wonders. It almost looks like you are in an alien world when looking at resinated buds using fifty-times-power.

With the Sativa dominant hybrids you want to make sure that all the trichome heads are fully formed and also about thirty percent amber. Letting a plant mature beyond this will risk flavor as well as, the finished smoke may be harsh with very little “high”. There are exceptions as I mentioned; Haze has three different harvest windows all being very late into flower. It is every grower’s job to learn what he or his patients prefer in the terms of “High”.
We have not yet addressed yields because if you are at the third stage of floral maturity with fully form trichomes, then we will have to assume most strains have packed on all their final weight. Even then, there are variables but we can use the guide-lines spelled out below to help gauge the best harvest window for your plants based on the trichomes.


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2014)

Fully formed but still clear will provide a cleaner ‘up’ high with less sedative effect; this is the best window for heavy Indicas.
2. Fully formed and turning slightly cloudy or milky; this is probably the best time to pick most hybrids available today.
3. Fully formed completely cloudy or milky with at least thirty percent of the heads turning amber; this is usually best window for the late maturing Sativa’s such as Haze. This is also a good window when using the plant primarily for Hash production.

Take for instance the Jacks Cleaner harvested at fifty-six days; all trichomes are still visibly clear with very few turning cloudy. At this point it has a very ‘up’ high and an ‘in-the-head’ buzz. I get some good visuals and the lemon flavor is sour and a tad tart. The same plant, left just one more week at sixty-three days flower; the trichomes have turned milky white and a good portion,

about thirty to fifty percent, are deep amber almost the color of cola. Taken at this time the smoke is heavy and thick, the lemon zing has been replaced with a musty sweet lemon smell that reminds me of ‘Lemon Heads’ candy. The high is now all body high and very much a sedative. We would smoke this only as our night time medication. It is almost an example of a plant taken too late, however we do this because of the medicinal properties she takes-on at this late stage.
Another example is Killer Queen. At forty-nine days flower, she has a candy-like smell and taste with that same ‘up’ high. If you were to harvest her at sixty days flower, she becomes ‘Super’ Killer Queen, with a more skunk-like smell and a thicker trance-like high.


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2014)

The mistake to try and avoid is harvesting before the trichomes are fully formed, so as mentioned in the guideline; most growers whom use this method, harvest at the point in which the majority of the heads are cloudy. Harvesting before this window will produce bud that is less potent, containing less essential oils and trepans, causing your finished stash to take on a grassy or green taste, even if it is dried and cured correctly.

Another good method would be harvesting some of the more mature buds, usually being the upper or main colas. This will allow more light to shine down on the lower portion of the plant, not only will the buds mature further but they will also pack on some extra size.

you have a nice digital camera with a macro feature, try taking some close-up photos and use a photo editing program such as Adobe. This will allow you to zoom in close so you can see what the necked eye cannot see. If this is not an option, Radio Shack sells battery-powered hand-held microscopes for about fifteen dollars


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2014)

Take advantage of this information, it will help maximize the results of your favorite strain, or help you determine the harvest window of something new.

subcool


----------



## shadyslater (May 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3144431 View attachment 3144432



yo don thats some crazy lookin bud mate..
do the fem dogs perfom as well as the regs??


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2014)

hhhmmm were is rambo??


----------



## dem09 (May 4, 2014)

I'm thinkin of growing ams from greenhouse seeds in UK..isit going to be alright outdoors and as fast as auto flowers.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

dem09 said:


> I'm thinkin of growing ams from greenhouse seeds in UK..isit going to be alright outdoors and as fast as auto flowers.


Mate there are a lot better and cheaper seedbanks than Greenhouse 90% of the people on this site wouldnt touch that shit with a barge pole

If you want any help picking seeds the lads on here will point you in the right direction.......providing you pinky promise to stay the fuck away from Greenhouse lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2014)

subcool got his bud rejected by a dispensery lmfao he was mad as hell.....he thinks himself and Cervantes have taught the world to grow, he even says this publicly


----------



## dem09 (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Mate there are a lot better and cheaper seedbanks than Greenhouse 90% of the people on this site wouldnt touch that shit with a barge pole
> 
> If you want any help picking seeds the lads on here will point you in the right direction.......providing you pinky promise to stay the fuck away from Greenhouse lmao


Iv seen them on attitude seed bank..was wondering if theyd be lergit for uk climate. also cotton candy dont think its a auto..?


----------



## rambo22 (May 4, 2014)

chill out ladies im here im here, i just been busy and getting more wrecked than usual lol

have a good hols gboy.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> chill out ladies im here im here, i just been busy and getting more wrecked than usual lol
> 
> have a good hols gboy.


Lol I knew you would be lurking somewhere m8, and cheers im sure it will be a blast, as long as the kids have a gd time im happy,


----------



## shane28 (May 4, 2014)

snoyl said:


> U cant tell properly from a photo,the right way to tell is to use a microscope and check the trichs .
> Uv done urself proud though mate well done,by looking Id say u could chop her now or u could grow her for another week giving just plain water,alot of folk like to do that to rid the plant of nutes before harvest,entirely up to urself.


Thanks ill think I'll do just that and chop it next we


snoyl said:


> U cant tell properly from a photo,the right way to tell is to use a microscope and check the trichs .
> Uv done urself proud though mate well done,by looking Id say u could chop her now or u could grow her for another week giving just plain water,alot of folk like to do that to rid the plant of nutes before harvest,entirely up to urself.


Cheers mate... I think i'll do exactly that and chop her next sunday and hope shes a good smoke... Do you have any drying or curing tips?...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

shane28 said:


> Thanks ill think I'll do just that and chop it next we
> 
> Cheers mate... I think i'll do exactly that and chop her next sunday and hope shes a good smoke... Do you have any drying or curing tips?...


There is whole threads that explain drying and curing techniques just look thru the forum and youll find plenty, this thread aint the best place for growing advice we're all non growing, racist virgins apparently lol


----------



## shane28 (May 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> There is whole threads that explain drying and curing techniques just look thru the forum and youll find plenty, this thread aint the best place for growing advice we're all non growing, racist virgins apparently lol


Lol... Cheers i'll take a snoop about and see what i can find


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

issat DOG in that tray don? loks a might bit tasty blad!!!AHAHAH

setting ya kitchen on fire u cunt,lol,, as long as u only ruined the micro fibre t-towels ya misus should be orite coz ther SHIT, kinda glide over the water and not soak shit up.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> issat DOG in that tray don? loks a might bit tasty blad!!!AHAHAH
> 
> setting ya kitchen on fire u cunt,lol,, as long as u only ruined the micro fibre t-towels ya misus should be orite coz ther SHIT, kinda glide over the water and not soak shit up.


Lol, they are shit aren't they, totally shit too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, they are shit aren't they, totally shit too


yeh and WE STILL BUY THEM!!! innit


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Afternoon lads ... hows it going ?


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

In Layman's terms .... fuck subfool 



Lemon king said:


> evening squires.....
> 
> By Subcool
> Amber Alert
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Haha sae I see you lurking


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

How do Robbie,

While ur about m8 Baz was wondering what the BMF seeds were u sent him, he been going on bout them for weeks but keeps missing u lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 4, 2014)

Lmao Yeh ice we got some t towles like that don't soak fuvk all up just spread it even further about lol....made me chuckle that


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Bmf is some motherfucking power weed 

depending on pheno he might get some really purple looking buds and my favourite pheno has a burnt rubber smell to it. 
All phenos are indica dom but the burning rubber pheno is especially killer. 

Not sure if I gave him some f1s or f2s though ... the f2s have a massive variation in phenos as that was my breeding selection seeds


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Bmf is some motherfucking power weed
> 
> depending on pheno he might get some really purple looking buds and my favourite pheno has a burnt rubber smell to it.
> All phenos are indica dom but the burning rubber pheno is especially killer.
> ...


Yeah but what does BMF stand for? He's been going with " Bugger My Foal " lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

It stands for Boom Mutha Fucker ...... after that first joint you'll understand why


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

I think the parents are flo x purple dojo ... not 100% though as the originals where made awhile back by highlander


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

i told u like 5 time wat bmf stood for lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Haha sae I see you lurking


Lurking? some of us have been hereall day every day Mr part-timer lmao


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Did u get it right ice?


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lurking? some of us have been hereall day every day Mr part-timer lmao


If that was meant to make you sound cool it failed my friend ... lmao just pullin ya plonker... 

im just a part timer now cus this place is always dead lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 4, 2014)

hows things rob ? long time no speak .


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Hey Robbie, do u want a cut ?, all 5 popped, & r going like fuck, I put pick up last week sometime. Bound to get a girl out of one of em, u want male cut also ? Soz , I'm fucked tonight


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Ps none of those others did fuck all sorry m8, gave em 2 weeks but no germ.


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Sorry Ice man, u did say boom mother fucker a while back !. Thought u were fuckin with me , stoners eh !


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah but what does BMF stand for? He's been going with " Bugger My Foal " lol



Found this in Highlanders thread for ya`s...

Boom muthafucka (c4xcaseyband)

Boom Mutha Fucka!
   Pics from Colocowboy


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Ah yeah thats the one ! Highlanders c4 is from chimeras gear and caseyband is caseyjones x headband... the purple comes from the headband, burning rubber from the c4 .... its killer mate. Theres also a lovely sour milk smelling pheno... not seen a purp version of that though mate but the green version is great. Tbh not had a bad pheno at all but thr burning rubber one is special mate 

What was the other strain I sent you that didnt germ mate?


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Highlander made the initial cross but ive worked it now ... its a few generations in and most my versions of the seeds go purple last 3 weeks on the inside of the buds but outside stay green lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Ermmmmm , hazelope x not sure ? Will av to look down shed. I do remember u saying they may have been a few years old .


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Stinkbomb I think Robbie ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

@yorkie, just came across this n thought you might be interested......

*Franz Reichelt, the tailor who invented the “wingsuit”.*



Franz Reichelt decided to make a “*wingsuit*” which he said would allow him to *glide effortlessly, in a similar fashion to parachutes of toda*y, however it wasn’t to be. On 4 February 1912 the French tailor climbed up *to the top of the Eiffel Tower* in the wingsuit he had made, having previously told the French authorities that he was going to use a dummy to test the suit out. He changed his mind on arriving at the tower and announced that he would be wearing the suit and jumping himself.



Even though people around him tried to persuade him otherwise, he was adamant that he wanted to make the jump saying that he wanted to try it without any trickery, so as to prove the worth of his invention. The *wingsuit had a parachute with a surface area of 320 square feet and was 16 feet in height*; all he had to do was extend his arms out like wings.

Watched over by 30 journalists, a large crowd and 2 cinematographers he climbed onto the ledge and jumped over. Sadly, the wingsuit just wrapped around his body and he *plummeted to the ground 187 feet below* where he left *a crater that was reported to be 5.9 inches in depth*. He suffered devastating injuries, however it was said that the cause of death was a heart attack on the free-fall down.

- See more at: http://interestingengineering.com/10-inventors-who-died-by-their-own-inventions/#sthash.cx5T0n4d.dpuf


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Ah rite yeah mate they where oldies... ill take a female Bmf clone mate. Cull the males unless you want to play god and make some seeds lol 

Ice I aint got no fems left mate. Anything in particular u was after?


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Im working on a new strain now and if it turns out how im hoping ill send all my uk grower thread boys a clone  
got about 5 or 6 weeks left flower then a test smoke from fatty bum bum (sambo) lol 
if it makes the grade its yours lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

What's the cross if I may be so bold as to ask?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Did u get it right ice?



yeh man i do rmeebr teh occasional thin and we did speak about it oon skype before u went of your nut.

or at sum point,but we def spoke boot it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ah rite yeah mate they where oldies... ill take a female Bmf clone mate. Cull the males unless you want to play god and make some seeds lol
> 
> Ice I aint got no fems left mate. Anything in particular u was after?


dunno im runing various shit this yr, gas sent me sum which im germianating soon, i got a mk ultra im interested in and sum other stuff. just all new setup no robbie, trying to suss the best way of runing it, and yeild wise, seed piss over the clopne onlys, and im getting more about the taste and smell rather than anything else. so why not?

anything tastety i have veg and flower tents running, so yeh wataver u can recomend,,, im not into males as u know. messaged u on IPT a few weeks bak


was gunna flower my ghoji og and dog this month, but il leave them till next month and flower livers and exo just to get em done and gone, they been veggin since december LOL

my purp i reallised how big she was today,


[email protected] said:


> What's the cross if I may be so bold as to ask?


less u know the less the other failers at the failing uk thread know.


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the cross if I may be so bold as to ask?


Oldskool genetics mate my own selection of northern lights mother crossed with my own selection of g13 from a pack of 1988 seeds .... the females ftom that pack smelt nasty as feck and was some of the most potent I ever smoked


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

No worries Robbie, be a few weeks yet , ile get in touch b4 hand. Cheers m8.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno im runing various shit this yr, gas sent me sum which im germianating soon, i got a mk ultra im interested in and sum other stuff. just all new setup no robbie, trying to suss the best way of runing it, and yeild wise, seed piss over the clopne onlys, and im getting more about the taste and smell rather than anything else. so why not?
> 
> anything tastety i have veg and flower tents running, so yeh wataver u can recomend,,, im not into males as u know. messaged u on IPT a few weeks bak
> 
> ...


You would think you'd spell it right seeing it all the time but.the words Failure


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Some one pm me a mobile number and ill send ya a pic of the frostiest plant ive ever grown/seen in my growing life lol. Scrub the pic n stick it up if u can ... I only have access via mobile at minute


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Looks like I killed the thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Didn't anyone take u up on the pics? I'm sure ice would do it I'm in Ireland it would cost you a few pound but even then I'd feel iffy about mobile numbers on here.


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Lol, I'm only on iPhone m8


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2014)

Robbie is well sound relax.
I'm off, can't focus anymore


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Cuz I'm irish here's a treat lol
http://plantcaretoday.com/how-to-grow-100-pounds-of-potatoes-in-4-square-feet.html


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't anyone take u up on the pics? I'm sure ice would do it I'm in Ireland it would cost you a few pound but even then I'd feel iffy about mobile numbers on here.


No one took me up mate. If anyone knows of a mobile app that will strip the data from a pic ill do it that way


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Robbie is well sound relax.


I believe it i was here when he was on about all the other user rare clone onlys lol but the security of the site...I'd do it via email n worries.

...FYI iPhones perfect for the job, I'm on the telly mobile machine myself


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> No one took me up mate. If anyone knows of a mobile app that will strip the data from a pic ill do it that way


What phone you got? If you have email on it send me it via.email n I'll scrub it


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

But a general search on the app store of whatever u use for apps lol n search exif eraser and or metadata remover


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

email em to me rob il remove all teh shit and host for you/.


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Im on galaxy s4 mini but I use hotmail for emails. Ill just smoke this joint then sort it out lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Did anyone here ever grow out any of pukkas gorilla grape crosses he sent out when he was about on here ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

I'm getting some fireballs with my cheese surprise....anyone grow the Fb?


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im on galaxy s4 mini but I use hotmail for emails. Ill just smoke this joint then sort it out lol


Spoken like a true stoner haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

oof the mini series, thats like a poor mans samsung, ahaha like a iphone c series, 

cummon rob, sort it out, we all know u got money to burn.

im buying a galaxy gear watch, u know them samsung galaxy phone watches?
shit yeh!

or a s5;


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Money to burn lol im broke as a joke  bills bills bills lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Money to burn lol im broke as a joke  bills bills bills lol


uh huh..lol

so did u end up getting that house we spoke about like AGGGES ago?


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Does this work ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Yup n i checked em on 2 apps n their clean well the first one is


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Frosty all down the sides of the leaves lol. 

Firestarter by surefire seeds


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

And you say you can't buy a fucking phone off eBay?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> No one took me up mate. If anyone knows of a mobile app that will strip the data from a pic ill do it that way


kik messenger m8. awesome tho I obv don't know if its 100% secure tho I have used it several times for said purpose!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 3144673 View attachment 3144676 View attachment 3144678 Does this work ??


That's insane! Wish I could get the missus that sticky.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's insane! Wish I could get the missus that sticky.


tiz not hard, i find mollasis helps, i had sum sik pics of my older stuff, full frosty plants n shit.

yeh im just that good, well en my heads clear and i aint lost interest innit. fucking tablets man they just ruin u, like u cant be arsed with noffink.

i gettin ther tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tiz not hard, i find mollasis helps, i had sum sik pics of my older stuff, full frosty plants n shit.
> 
> yeh im just that good, well en my heads clear and i aint lost interest innit. fucking tablets man they just ruin u, like u cant be arsed with noffink.
> 
> i gettin ther tho


Fair fucks.


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Yeah man shes covered in trichs. 
Just starting round 1 of the mayweather fight lol dodgy as fuck circus freaks on the intro haha. Justin beaver wtf!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

That's where everyone is! Watching the fight


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

It was last night mate im watching it online


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

na fuk boxing, its for pussies,

and yeh mayweather has bieber in with him

is he stil walking to the ring like a lil white plastic gangstar?

yeh thought it wa son last nigh? haha

err im watching anchorman 2 then gunna skin the livers up


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na fuk boxing, its for pussies,
> 
> and yeh mayweather has bieber in with him
> 
> ...


Its good.


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Mayweather is taking some heavy shots first few rounds so far


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

I'm smoking My og kush (dinafem freebie) Not as nice as the dbxl but a change gonna go dog next


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Nice man im smoking on some exo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm smoking My og kush (dinafem freebie) Not as nice as the dbxl but a change gonna go dog next


i may have sum dog cuts in few weeks il let y know if any root


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE... Caps rage.
Should I say something racist?


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i may have sum dog cuts in few weeks il let y know if any root


Thanks mate but the gf won't let me setup again till we move.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks mate but the gf won't let me setup again till we move.



say OY LOOK, IM THE MAN, IL DO WAT THE FUK I WANNA DO. now go make me a brew.

gotta let em know ther place m8.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2014)

Wish it were that easy mate lol I'm going along with it for the same reason you go along with the microfiber 8e tea towels lol less arguing...that and she let's me grow pot in our gaff n she doesn't even smoke!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERYONE... Caps rage.
> Should I say something racist?


It might help give it a try, remember to click your heels 3 times as you do though otherwise nothing will happen lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

That fight was ok expected better from mayweather though. Maidana was powerful but sloppy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> That fight was ok expected better from mayweather though. Maidana was powerful but sloppy


#so another win


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2014)

Yeah on points maidana was pissed


----------



## rollajoint (May 4, 2014)

Had a nice suprise today . Phoned my mate up & he's had these cuttings of a guy he knows he has had them for a week now so I said go & find out what they are . Apparently they are ak & blueberry. before you ask I'm already on the case as in where they have come from . I know he's been growing for a few years so let's see what they are like . 

 
Front 4 are the aks & blueberry rest are exo .&

2 exo & 1 critical


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Whats cracking fuckers, just woke up fuck, time to get my shit 2gether and get off to the airport, fuck I wish I had kept my last J for just now,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 4, 2014)

anchor man 2--craziest film in a long time lol,, smoking crack LMFAO.

clean ya grinder out gaz lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats cracking fuckers, just woke up fuck, time to get my shit 2gether and get off to the airport, fuck I wish I had kept my last J for just now,


Lol getting up ? Just about to smoke a joint for bed lol . 

Have a good one mate .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anchor man 2--craziest film in a long time lol,, smoking crack LMFAO.
> 
> clean ya grinder out gaz lol


Already done that last night mate my grinder is now sparkly clean lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lol getting up ? Just about to smoke a joint for bed lol .
> 
> Have a good one mate .


I know man its brutal only fell askeep 2 hrs ago and up already with excited hyper children running about, 
Cheers buddy,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 4, 2014)

Well ya bunch of lazy boring bastards, im sittin in airport still waiting on my fucking flight got another hr to go, think it time to hit the toilet for a quick fag since I cant get back out thru security.


----------



## rambo22 (May 5, 2014)

have a good one gboy, you shouldnt have any probs getting smoke where your going, just try not to get nicked for smoking in the toilets before you even get there lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Killing it as always mate, very nice
> 
> Also, thought you might like to know I made a mistake with the QQx Livers apparently it wasnt piss weak, I had just built up a tolerance to all weed thru smoking too much/regularly, every single person i sold some to reckoned it was around a 7/10`ish and really tasty/smelly etc, reckon that would easily be 8/10 or 9/10 if I hadnt fucked the grow whilst doing these
> 
> ...


Morning lads, 

Saer I thought there must have been something up, both parents were pretty rockin, your tolerance must be pretty high. 

Oh well glad someone enjoyed it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> yo don thats some crazy lookin bud mate..
> do the fem dogs perfom as well as the regs??


Tbh I've not run the fems, I usually just do regs, had the same cut for years this dog is banging, so just stuck with it. Still got a bag of old stock for a rainy day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

im running a dog fem and i must say shes a stout fucker. i was gunna flower her and teh ghji tyhis run but i decided let them veg for another 5 weeks and flip the exo and livers ive had since december.

ther a foot tall so ready for flower, plus im sik of dealing with em, lol wanna get sum space got a rake of cuts over the next month,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

Morning boys how we all doing....good luck with flight gboy hope all.goes sound for ya mate....hurry up n get back so u can grow again lol.....so ive tried getting hold of yanlast night then fell aslepp lmao....Yeh if u get any cuts off dog or ghoji mek sure u send me one mate....lol can u remember that vid I sent you of me taking a cut with commentary lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

If it's a foot tall now in 5 weeks when you flip it'll probs double in height unless your scrogging it!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Had a nice suprise today . Phoned my mate up & he's had these cuttings of a guy he knows he has had them for a week now so I said go & find out what they are . Apparently they are ak & blueberry. before you ask I'm already on the case as in where they have come from . I know he's been growing for a few years so let's see what they are like .
> 
> View attachment 3144816
> Front 4 are the aks & blueberry rest are exo .&
> ...


Generally an AK47x BB is called a Blue widow or blue russian few seedbanks do that cross though

Also just to make it confusing WWxBB is also called Blue widow by a few seedbanks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If it's a foot tall now in 5 weeks when you flip it'll probs double in height unless your scrogging it!


the exo and livers are boot a foot, the dog and ghoji are like 9-10 inches but ther also about 13 inches wide. LOL
bizzls effort


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

ther bizzles^

bless his nylon socks, hes tryin.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If it's a foot tall now in 5 weeks when you flip it'll probs double in height unless your scrogging it!


How ate the fireballs don,any tips?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

raulmeds said:


> we have good quality weed and pain medications like adderall, methadone, oxy Percocet, ritalin, roxi, lipitol, morphine, hydrocodone Meths, xanax and many other pain pills contact ( 408 ) 692-7818 or [email protected]


Would be fun if these lads were genuine...free samples?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Would be fun if these lads were genuine...free samples?


lol innit,

SAMPLES or ya chatting bubbles yank


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

Yano he chatting shit....nice plants there Ic3 I see your skills are improving 

Cant type for shit this morning jeez


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yano he chatting shit....nice plants there Ic3 I see your skills are improving
> 
> Cant type for shit this morning jeez


Fucking sony xperia predictive is diabolical n it keeps fucking putting full stops all over the fucking shop


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

If anyone's thinking of getting anything off grasscity(total shite service,still waiting on my bong) let me know I've a 15% off voucher for telling em how wank their service is/was


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone's thinking of getting anything off grasscity(total shite service,still waiting on my bong) let me know I've a 15% off voucher for telling em how wank their service is/was


I've been waiting a couple weeks for a few fans of growmagic hydroponics now he says they won't be in till end of the month and if I wait he'll thro in some freebies, I'm in no rush so I'll wait, be interesting to see what he sends, probly some wank nutes for soil or something which is no use to me ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yano he chatting shit....nice plants there Ic3 I see your skills are improving
> 
> Cant type for shit this morning jeez


I bet ye ic3 rang the number anyway in hope for some meds lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone's thinking of getting anything off grasscity(total shite service,still waiting on my bong) let me know I've a 15% off voucher for telling em how wank their service is/was


Grasscity? Next you will be orderng Greenhouse seeds lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

They had a 25% off for 420 so I said fuck it lol
@ hydro, I've gotten some shite freebies like a brown unmarked flowering elixir with badly written (hand written) directions lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They had a 25% off for 420 so I said fuck it lol
> @ hydro, I've gotten some shite freebies like a brown unmarked flowering elixir with badly written (hand written) directions lol


Wtf is that when it's at home? 

These are the same guys I ordered me tent from, it was late so they refunded me 15 quid postage, that was my first order with them and the fans are only my second lol. He'd need to send something good or I'll send it back to the cunt. I must say tho there bang on with ther customer service and keepin me updated lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

Lol grasshitty more like...why did u order a new bong anyway when u have a cano? I'd be happy with that ....can't you turn the temp right up so you get smoke instead of vapour?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol grasshitty more like...why did u order a new bong anyway when u have a cano? I'd be happy with that ....can't you turn the temp right up so you get smoke instead of vapour?


The vapes extremely smooth mate n sometimes no vape can beat a big ass bong rip for stoned satisfaction.

@ hydro, yeah it didn't even have the ingredients written on it lol just "2ml every watering". Would be funny if u got some shit grow shop catalogue


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Id say my space case grinders gonna arrive from America by my bong arrives from Holland


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I bet ye ic3 rang the number anyway in hope for some meds lol


na.
lol cunts.

http://videobam.com/xrDvJ


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na.
> lol cunts.
> 
> http://videobam.com/xrDvJ


I did the same job on my aircooled hood with the tape, was it the cheapest one they had on ebay?around 30 odd quid? If so check that wire, when I was taking mine down the wires were very loose


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They had a 25% off for 420 so I said fuck it lol
> @ hydro, I've gotten some shite freebies like a brown unmarked flowering elixir with badly written (hand written) directions lol


Lol sounds like he sent you a bottle of diluted molasses


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I did the same job on my aircooled hood with the tape, was it the cheapest one they had on ebay?around 30 odd quid? If so check that wire, when I was taking mine down the wires were very loose


yeh about 30 qwid 6"

and i always rewire stuff i buy thats electrical, like my aircooled ballasts lmao ahaha

seems ima have to buy a new extractor, the 5" inline aint cutting it with the veg tent. thats one reason why i put tem 3 in flower, theyve had enough stress.

the dog and shit looking great, in 4-5 weeks theyl be staunch.



everyone should use mollasis, infact id go as far as to say., for flower it should be standard, like lollipoppping seems everyone does that now, weras before everyone was topping mad.

dont times change.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wtf is that when it's at home?
> 
> These are the same guys I ordered me tent from, it was late so they refunded me 15 quid postage, that was my first order with them and the fans are only my second lol. He'd need to send something good or I'll send it back to the cunt. I must say tho there bang on with ther customer service and keepin me updated lol


They inline fans you ordered or clip ons? Only ask as im starting to shop round for a 6" inline thats quiet


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na.
> lol cunts.
> 
> http://videobam.com/xrDvJ


That cooltubes a bit high isnt it? lower the fucker lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

My manrose mix-flo fans crazy quiet like 28
db mark.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> That cooltubes a bit high isnt it? lower the fucker lol


na no need, the stretch has stopped, larger foot print, PLUS was burning top of me shit as i dint have it ducted.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My manrose mix-flo fans crazy quiet like 28
> db mark.


Any links to em online?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Random one for ya`s, got the missus a cat last week n she cant think of a name, anyone got any ideas for a weed themed FEMALE cat name? lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 5, 2014)

morning, will take pic of the BMF later see what ya think...BOOM MUTHA FUCKAS !


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any links to em online?


I'd gotten em on ebay but don't get a 2 speed cuz u can't use ur fan speed controller with it but mine kept a 600 below 25 in a 3x3 tent...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd gotten em on ebay but don't get a 2 speed cuz u can't use ur fan speed controller with it but mine kept a 600 below 25 in a 3x3 tent...


I dont have a speed controller lol, or do you mean you cannot use ANY speed controller with those fans?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any links to em online?


Found their website http://www.manrose.com.au/fans/in_line_fans/mixflo_fans.php


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I dont have a speed controller lol, or do you mean you cannot use ANY speed controller with those fans?


Well if u don't have a speed controller the 2 speeds great but I never had to use the higher speed


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

Well been off my nut, ran outta weed so cracked the first aid box and foung the emergency stash, 3 weeks cured livers crunchy dry...it loves a cure and is much stronger, this mornings wakey bake derailed me


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

I mentioned molasses ages ago and loads of folk slated me for it especially vice lol but yehnits good shit lollipopping is a must...normally I pinch and tie down as well but not bothers this one just topped the bberrys and cleaned everything up.....need to order some molas tbf blackstrap is the stuff....if you can't get any at all lyles treacle ain't far off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

[QUOTEsaerimmner, post: 10469971, member: 224323"]Random one for ya`s, got the missus a cat last week n she cant think of a name, anyone got any ideas for a weed themed FEMALE cat name? lol[/QUOTE]

Mary Jane 

Mary jane


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

[NOTE="zeddd, post: 10469981, member: 722065"]Well been off my nut, ran outta weed so cracked the first aid box and foung the emergency stash, 3 weeks cured livers crunchy dry...it loves a cure and is much stronger, this mornings wakey bake derailed me[/QUOTE]
Ive mine curing since April 13th N the dbxl n3 smells like smoke I got off someone here n the dbxl N2 has the same but a fruity tone to it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Call the cat syndrome so u can be like "down syndrome "


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

Hey sae I've got a sped controller I don't bother with anymore if u want one? only used it for a day lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

Lol so it ain't just me the replys fuck up on then lmao....when I do a reply as soon as I start typing the cursor shoots ton the top of the page and starts typing in the other persons comment lmao does my fookin head in man....bastard shitty phones


----------



## bazoomer (May 5, 2014)

im feeling the love today...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> They inline fans you ordered or clip ons? Only ask as im starting to shop round for a 6" inline thats quiet



Na sea ther 8" clip on ones I'm waitin on


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

yeh i found 3 ounce of livers after 3 weeks zedd, fucking lovely mate, sticky bone dry, loved teh foxtailed buds looked minted!

n that mollasis is the shit, ima try stretch tobuy a small bottle of canna boost in next few weeks, run the 2 exo side by side one topmaxx one boost, see what happens,

fuking sunny day, pissing down cold yesterday, nice nice

thinkil watch passion of the christ.

i just ripped 2 double speed clip on fans outs my veg tent, using one for me ballasts and one for over top of me PP in the flower tent

shitty things flop everyware, never again will i order any


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Call the cat syndrome so u can be like "down syndrome "


LMAO, funny you should say that as i got the lil un n missus a cat from a mate an if we lived in a house instead of a flat i was gonna get myself a kitten from the next litter hes got an funnily enough the one i liked has downs syndrome lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hey sae I've got a sped controller I don't bother with anymore if u want one? only used it for a day lol


I may well take you up on that mate once ive found meself a fan lol, never used a speed controller before tho so should be interesting lol, wont be able to give you anything for it till harvest time in 8-9 weeks so will shout you about it then lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i found 3 ounce of livers after 3 weeks zedd, fucking lovely mate, sticky bone dry, loved teh foxtailed buds looked minted!
> 
> n that mollasis is the shit, ima try stretch tobuy a small bottle of canna boost in next few weeks, run the 2 exo side by side one topmaxx one boost, see what happens,
> 
> ...


I got some canna boost I can send you if u like, I'd gotten a large bottle of it so I'd be able to fill up a small bottle n send enough ur way for a test run.


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Generally an AK47x BB is called a Blue widow or blue russian few seedbanks do that cross though
> 
> Also just to make it confusing WWxBB is also called Blue widow by a few seedbanks lol


They deffo not crosses mate . pure ak & pure blueberry


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I mentioned molasses ages ago and loads of folk slated me for it especially vice lol but yehnits good shit lollipopping is a must...normally I pinch and tie down as well but not bothers this one just topped the bberrys and cleaned everything up.....need to order some molas tbf blackstrap is the stuff....if you can't get any at all lyles treacle ain't far off lol


 molasses works in so many ways, it has nutes esp k, it has flav , it feeds benes and the sugars both mono and disaccharide can b actively transported across the root cell membrne


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

I don't want owt for it man u can have it...I don't use it cuz it makes me fan buzz when I turn it down so I'm just full whack jack all the time lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

Aye zedd its good shit man and sweet I'm sure the buds take up the sweetness from it the bubba kush definatly did km sure lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> molasses works in so many ways, it has nutes esp k, it has flav , it feeds benes and the sugars both mono and disaccharide can b actively transported across the root cell membrne


Aye vice was saying the roots cant take it up lol it was over a year ago can't rememer exactly what was said but it was along those lines....sum1 was on my side tho can't remember who tho lmao


----------



## welshwizzard (May 5, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Sae call ya cat sensi lol or OG kat instead of OG kush. 
Chocolope
pussy malice

theres my useless input lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

lol @POLICE fail lol


"}" data-reactid=".17v">Like · · Share · 814722


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sae call ya cat sensi lol or OG kat instead of OG kush.
> Chocolope
> pussy malice
> 
> theres my useless input lol


she is gonna add sensi n og kat to her short list but dont like the other lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Nothing wrong with abit of pussy malice lmao whats up with her hahaha

could always call it jilly bean lol one of TGAs signature strains, shame tga is a fucking tool in person lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Shit I need to get to burnley cop shop n collect my stash lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> molasses works in so many ways, it has nutes esp k, it has flav , it feeds benes and the sugars both mono and disaccharide can b actively transported across the root cell membrne


 
long term users in America belive over use of molasses will make buds taste of molasses.... Making all strains taste the same...everything in moderation eh!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Nothing wrong with abit of pussy malice lmao whats up with her hahaha
> 
> could always call it jilly bean lol one of TGAs signature strains, shame tga is a fucking tool in person lol


I think she ideally wants a 1 word name....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

munchie.(cat name)

so hows everyone temps? my v 600 veg tent is 34 and my 1.2k flower tent is 23

go firgure.


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Lol my tent is about 10 degrees need to turn the fan down


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol my tent is about 10 degrees need to turn the fan down


no shit.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> munchie.(cat name)
> 
> so hows everyone temps? my v 600 veg tent is 34 and my 1.2k flower tent is 23
> 
> go firgure.


My cupboard is 86 lights on, 72 lights off, hence the need to upgrade my fans n filter lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> My cupboard is 86 lights on, 72 lights off, hence the need to upgrade my fans n filter lol


 yeh its coz i got a shitty 5"inline hooked up on the 600. my other decent extractor is over at the other place. il either order the 8" rvk or a 400 ballast for veg rather than the 600 as its permant veg a 600 is well expensive to run


----------



## snoyl (May 5, 2014)

shane28 said:


> Thanks ill think I'll do just that and chop it next we
> 
> Cheers mate... I think i'll do exactly that and chop her next sunday and hope shes a good smoke... Do you have any drying or curing tips?...


When shes ready for the chop trim her then hang her upside down in a cardboard box and leave her for at least 5 days-this is important,dont try and take any short cuts here or ull ruin ur bud


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

yeh DONT have anything blowing direct onto your buds, and hang a dry towel up if u havent got your extrCTOR RUNNING.

just have a fan moving air around, pointed away form the buds and have that extractor running both 24/7

how is that that im the only cunt who doesnt post every cmment twice?


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Lmao my temps are so low cus im running a 8inch rvk in a 1m x 1m x 2m tent with a 400w ..... I did have 800w in there but took a 400 out .... need to find my controller to turn it down


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao my temps are so low cus im running a 8inch rvk in a 1m x 1m x 2m tent with a 400w ..... I did have 800w in there but took a 400 out .... need to find my controller to turn it down


yeh my cotroller is taken off atm

gunna order a 8" rvk or ruk at sum point, sum have a controller built in?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao my temps are so low cus im running a 8inch rvk in a 1m x 1m x 2m tent with a 400w ..... I did have 800w in there but took a 400 out .... need to find my controller to turn it down


or swap it out for a 6"?


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> or swap it out for a 6"?


Yeah could do but that would involve having to buy a 6" and then fuck about swapping it lol ... easier just to plug my controller in and turn it half way 
Im a lazy cunt lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Things are looking up it seems, been wanting to swap over to a SOG with clones for awhile now instead of using seeds but no room for a veg area n cloner etc, now a mate of mine is willing to have mothers/cloner n veg area at his place for me n ill just go collect cuts when i need em lol, just gotta pay him in weed lol...all good


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah could do but that would involve having to buy a 6" and then fuck about swapping it lol ... easier just to plug my controller in and turn it half way
> Im a lazy cunt lol


Is urs just one of the cheap ones off ebay or that Robbie? I've one I got off ebay and for the price it was at the time I thought it was worth tryin, fuckin great job it is too


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Things are looking up it seems, been wanting to swap over to a SOG with clones for awhile now instead of using seeds but no room for a veg area n cloner etc, now a mate of mine is willing to have mothers/cloner n veg area at his place for me n ill just go collect cuts when i need em lol, just gotta pay him in weed lol...all good


I had a similar thing goin sae, it's was all good until I came back after workin away and my psychosis and livers mothers wer dead.....worst thing I ever done, now I've just split my room up with 2 tents so I can keep them mesel from now on


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I had a similar thing goin sae, it's was all good until I came back after workin away and my psychosis and livers mothers wer dead.....worst thing I ever done, now I've just split my room up with 2 tents so I can keep them mesel from now on


Im fine on issues like that, been a mate of mine for nearly 15 years ( 1 of the only ppl i know i would actually trust with my life) and hes been growing for at least 20years, just cant flower anything at his house as he has disabled missus n police living in his road so veg area at his n flower em at mine lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im fine on issues like that, been a mate of mine for nearly 15 years ( 1 of the only ppl i know i would actually trust with my life) and hes been growing for at least 20years, just cant flower anything at his house as he has disabled missus n police living in his road so veg area at his n flower em at mine lol


Hope it works for ye m8, makes shit a lot easier anyway.


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

Yeah my controller is just one of them cheapo light dimmer plug things off ebay been using it for 4yrs with no problems


----------



## RobbieP (May 5, 2014)

I used to do a similar thing with a mate and we just went halves on the green. Only problem we had was every time I wanted to start something new from seed and the yield was down he would moan like fuck.... so now he doesnt have a grow with me n has to buy his weed off me instead. .... lol


----------



## shane28 (May 5, 2014)

snoyl said:


> When shes ready for the chop trim her then hang her upside down in a cardboard box and leave her for at least 5 days-this is important,dont try and take any short cuts here or ull ruin ur bud


Cheers for the tip mate i've watched tons of videos today and it looks pretty straight forward... Cant wait to chop her next Sunday


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I used to do a similar thing with a mate and we just went halves on the green. Only problem we had was every time I wanted to start something new from seed and the yield was down he would moan like fuck.... so now he doesnt have a grow with me n has to buy his weed off me instead. .... lol


Well doing a perpetual SOG there will be 5-7 cuts a week going in n coming out and he is more than happy with 1 out of every 5-7 as his reward so im happy with that


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> or swap it out for a 6"?


Call the cat widow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

sae if u do that LOL, after the first 10 weeks ul have 70 plants/?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sae if u do that LOL, after the first 10 weeks ul have 70 plants/?


Yeah roughly


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my cotroller is taken off atm
> 
> gunna order a 8" rvk or ruk at sum point, sum have a controller built in?


I hve the one with like a thermostat on it you set the temp on it dangle the prob above canopy level & when the temp reaches your set point it kicks in overdrive . Pritty cheap aswell I'll throw a link up for you done me 4 grows already & no sign of slowing down . I hve an 8 " & a 6"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I hve the one with like a thermostat on it you set the temp on it dangle the prob above canopy level & when the temp reaches your set point it kicks in overdrive . Pritty cheap aswell I'll throw a link up for you done me 4 grows already & no sign of slowing down . I hve an 8 " & a 6"


i ahve a white tt 5" with the thermastat. its not on a wir tho its in the fan bit, witch i disconnected as 1- ts not accurate ad 2- i want it to kik in at tent temp not the tuve temp

need a big ole tent for that sae. im doing perp every 4 weeks 3-4 plants il pull every 4 but u gotta wait till the first harvest then its every 4 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

fuk me just seen a comment of garybhoy sumwer, he iant happy his words are


Well the hotel is SHITE, the place is SHIT, what a waste of 1500 quid, think we're booking flights back home on Thursday fuck staying here for 2 weeks, aaaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!!


lol he aint a happy bunny


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/In-Line-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Extractor-Fan-Temp-Speed-Control-4-5-6-8-10-12-/200693366171?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item2eba41bd9b


here you go ice


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

I would be fucking gutted if i was gary


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/In-Line-Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Extractor-Fan-Temp-Speed-Control-4-5-6-8-10-12-/200693366171?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item2eba41bd9b
> 
> 
> here you go ice


fukme rvk's are cheaper..
n yeh he aint happy poor bloke, he shudda taken sum smoke, shit wouldnt seem so bad then.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I used to do a similar thing with a mate and we just went halves on the green. Only problem we had was every time I wanted to start something new from seed and the yield was down he would moan like fuck.... so now he doesnt have a grow with me n has to buy his weed off me instead. .... lol


Ha, this happens to me too


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

theres shops on the bay that sell them cheaper ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> theres shops on the bay that sell them cheaper ice


lol i should think so 113 qwid indeed, your not talking to robbie here, i aint got money to burn, yagetmeblad?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me just seen a comment of garybhoy sumwer, he iant happy his words are
> 
> 
> Well the hotel is SHITE, the place is SHIT, what a waste of 1500 quid, think we're booking flights back home on Thursday fuck staying here for 2 weeks, aaaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!!
> ...


Tell him to complain to the holiday rep n get moved hotels


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

its a cunt to pay big money for shit, poor GB I didn't wanna say too much but I know the island and its split between very rich...olives and glass of wine on the terrace for 13 euros, or its rough as fuk benny hill bar all day FEB and eastenders pub building site depend whether u go north or south


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its a cunt to pay big money for shit, poor GB I didn't wanna say too much but I know the island and its split between very rich...olives and glass of wine on the terrace for 13 euros, or its rough as fuk benny hill bar all day FEB and eastenders pub building site depend whether u go north or south


where did he go? canaries or balearics?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its a cunt to pay big money for shit, poor GB I didn't wanna say too much but I know the island and its split between very rich...olives and glass of wine on the terrace for 13 euros, or its rough as fuk benny hill bar all day FEB and eastenders pub building site depend whether u go north or south


classy then? hes aat calas de mallorca

must be bad stuck in forign coutry, no smoke, wife having a go for u to bang sumone out and u dont wanna., and kids screaming bowt

did i say with no smoke?

shiyyyat


told him to get pics and sly recordings and sort it IF he comes bak, dunno bwot rep,

poor dude he was bzzin to go to get bak and start growin,, lol


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

good to s


Saerimmner said:


> where did he go? canaries or balearics?


 think its Majorca if not ignore last post lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good to s
> 
> think its Majorca if not ignore last post lol



he said
the food is fucking terrible, tnere is almost no selection of drinks, the rooms ae a mess and the 4 of us have to share a single room wiyh 4 beds, the wifi is 25 euro per person per week and a fridge in my room is another 40 euro a week, its supposed to be fucking all inclusive, ive had 100% better holidays when I went self catering,
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/video-biker-gets-hit-car-3499407


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> classy then? hes aat calas de mallorca
> 
> must be bad stuck in forign coutry, no smoke, wife having a go for u to bang sumone out and u dont wanna., and kids screaming bowt
> 
> ...


 kids wont mind....but the missus omg I aint worth thinkin about, the denial of services can fuk with mental health, and no weed to laugh it off, when I travel alone I always stay in cheap shitholes, if I got the fam its gotta be grade or we don't go....aint been for 4 years but planning one off the green crack...5 star club med all inc, jus planning tho ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> kids wont mind....but the missus omg I aint worth thinkin about, the denial of services can fuk with mental health, and no weed to laugh it off, when I travel alone I always stay in cheap shitholes, if I got the fam its gotta be grade or we don't go....aint been for 4 years but planning one off the green crack...5 star club med all inc, jus planning tho ffs


same here, en i go with family to uk places (never been abroad) its like 100-150 qwid a nigh, in FUCKING SCARBOROUGH

AND TO TOP IT ALL HIS 25 EU WIFI PER WEEK, block riu, lol wtf

he aint happy

and yeh im getting passports n fucking off,ned a break like NOT in the uk


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here, en i go with family to uk places (never been abroad) its like 100-150 qwid a nigh, in FUCKING SCARBOROUGH
> 
> AND TO TOP IT ALL HIS 25 EU WIFI PER WEEK, block riu, lol wtf
> 
> ...


Yeah tell him to take pics if everything, pay for the wifi, get a receipt n take a pic of that n keep the receipt, everything they are asking him to pay out for he should.....then claim it back off his holiday insurance, let them useless money grabbing cunts earn their money for a change


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here, en i go with family to uk places (never been abroad) its like 100-150 qwid a nigh, in FUCKING SCARBOROUGH
> 
> AND TO TOP IT ALL HIS 25 EU WIFI PER WEEK, block riu, lol wtf
> 
> ...


 done a few all incs mate u don't know ur anywhere cept round a pool chillin in the sun, don't go fukin eygypt tho I had to slap one of the pool boys for comin on to the mrs, right fukin fuss with the management dirty fukin a rab.....so we with the little one and I go for ice cream and in that 10 mins he has come up and mimed cunnilingus to her......fukker never been slapped down over it, and I was so raging I got the cunt sacked, still don't feel bad about it......nah u gotta go somewhere where theres a northern European in charge imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> done a few all incs mate u don't know ur anywhere cept round a pool chillin in the sun, don't go fukin eygypt tho I had to slap one of the pool boys for comin on to the mrs, right fukin fuss with the management dirty fukin a rab.....so we with the little one and I go for ice cream and in that 10 mins he has come up and mimed cunnilingus to her......fukker never been slapped down over it, and I was so raging I got the cunt sacked, still don't feel bad about it......nah u gotta go somewhere where theres a northern European in charge imo



was just gunna go all cliche and all inc family brit resort in spain, yano like that tv show barbados or watever its called

n fuk yeh i can imagine what u did, u know hes prolly raped a few so dont feel bad, look at it more of who uve saved, shit mental abroad

washe like that greasy waiter outa that barbados comedy show?


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was just gunna go all cliche and all inc family brit resort in spain, yano like that tv show barbados or watever its called


 sounds good mate spain mainland is good, you totally get what u pay for tho, those cheap bargains can be a fukker I rec u gotta double gaz s spend for 4 if ya wanna be sure for all inc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds good mate spain mainland is good, you totally get what u pay for tho, those cheap bargains can be a fukker I rec u gotta double gaz s spend for 4 if ya wanna be sure for all inc


just gunna go late booking once i have all the passports, be a come home tell missus grab a emty suitcase wer off. kinda deal

me missus and 2 kids, shits expensive,

on my own id go for the look around wth kids? aint happnin


----------



## Dubaholic (May 5, 2014)

Get to barcelona ice, 30 quid flights and coffeeshops galore.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Get to barcelona ice, 30 quid flights and coffeeshops galore.



fuk u come from? bak in ya shed.


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just gunna go late booking once i have all the passports, be a come home tell missus grab a emty suitcase wer off. kinda deal
> 
> me missus and 2 kids, shits expensive,
> 
> on my own id go for the look around wth kids? aint happnin


 yeah totally with you on thatone, with kids u wanna know it cool, otherwise is bettr at home, I have travelled a lot and hate the experience of being a tourist and fukin smiling at everyone and all the phoney bullshit u get when some local thinks hes gonna fleece u, bttr off goin with a uk company with uk staff and a good rep, im thinking club med geece or potugal (legal weed), but the nonce factor in Portugal puts me off...dunno y theres so many paedo there but there are


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds good mate spain mainland is good, you totally get what u pay for tho, those cheap bargains can be a fukker I rec u gotta double gaz s spend for 4 if ya wanna be sure for all inc


sometimes, although some of the cheapest deals ive had on all inclusive were actually the best holidays ive had, same as with everything else, sometimes you win sometimes you lose


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How ate the fireballs don,any tips?


check the 600 breeding club man,Genuity is runnin 20 or so and dst's done a couple, my lot are just flipped and i think i have 3 blokes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

knocked up some dog bho this weekend, royally messed the lads up haha


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check the 600 breeding club man,Genuity is runnin 20 or so and dst's done a couple, my lot are just flipped and i think i have 3 blokes


While you are here do you know of anyone with a Sour kush x deep blue grow thats either harvested or late in flower? just wanna do me homework before starting to crack them lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check the 600 breeding club man,Genuity is runnin 20 or so and dst's done a couple, my lot are just flipped and i think i have 3 blokes


Cross it with the BP and then you can have a Blue Pitballs lmao or flaming pit or summat lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

i'm not running the BP man, i crossed the FB to the psychosis


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

Blue fire


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm running the BP man,


bipolar bruv?



zeddd said:


> yeah totally with you on thatone, with kids u wanna know it cool, otherwise is bettr at home, I have travelled a lot and hate the experience of being a tourist and fukin smiling at everyone and all the phoney bullshit u get when some local thinks hes gonna fleece u, bttr off goin with a uk company with uk staff and a good rep, im thinking club med geece or potugal (legal weed), but the nonce factor in Portugal puts me off...dunno y theres so many paedo there but there are


 the wife said exact same thing, na not taking kids to spain/portugal, 1 the maddie thing and 2 nonces, shes like u cant let ur kids have fun theyl get snatched

im lke if they got our eldest theyd dash her out the van b4 end of street for sure/

lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

Cheers ice for the proxy app it works sweet mate can get on riu at last was having withdrawal symptoms there lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers ice for the proxy app it works sweet mate can get on riu at last was having withdrawal symptoms there lol


 no weed and a angry missus was bad enough,,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

Go to cyprus for a gd hols I been there loads and got no complaints at all, either ayia napa or paphos is pretty gd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

fireballs x psycho i was gonna call pyrmaniac. or pyro 

will need a little stabilising but not much i reckon, a quick back cross to the psycho maybe a second and it should be lush.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

We decided we paying the 200 euros for us all to fly home on thursday fuck staying here any longer, just staying a cpl days to get my daughters bday out the way then its home


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

word is she was sent to Belgium for some politico that had jus been released and they steal to order esp blonde children like my youngest


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fireballs x psycho i was gonna call pyrmaniac. or pyro
> 
> will need a little stabilising but not much i reckon, a quick back cross to the psycho maybe a second and it should be lush.


 or this........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> word is she was sent to Belgium for some politico that had jus been released and they steal to order esp blonde children like my youngest


yeh my yongest is pure blonde with big round brown eyes, 

dodgy as fuk innit remebr bak in the day the hwole town used to go on caoch trips? ful day travel to get down south stopping for lunch and shit on way?
shit u could leave yer doors open even.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers ice for the proxy app it works sweet mate can get on riu at last was having withdrawal symptoms there lol



you know, it does take it out me, like being SOO FUCKING AWSOME all of the time, specially thru this detox. shit im just managing to stay compus.


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my yongest is pure blonde with big round brown eyes,
> 
> dodgy as fuk innit remebr bak in the day the hwole town used to go on caoch trips? ful day travel to get down south stopping for lunch and shit on way?
> shit u could leave yer doors open even.


 lmfao...some peeps got no security........was in business with a geeza who left his front door key under the mat....claimed he lived in a good neighbourhood lmao he lived in slough, was makin a point about his manor fukin dik business failed ....of course


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bipolar bruv?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


south coast of spain is always nice(dunno bout rest of the country) as is Cyprus (greek half)


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you know, it does take it out me, like being SOO FUCKING AWSOME all of the time, specially thru this detox. shit im just managing to stay compus.


 you will make it, its fukin gr8 being free from the clock, sex gets interesting so its not all bad lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> done a few all incs mate u don't know ur anywhere cept round a pool chillin in the sun, don't go fukin eygypt tho I had to slap one of the pool boys for comin on to the mrs, right fukin fuss with the management dirty fukin a rab.....so we with the little one and I go for ice cream and in that 10 mins he has come up and mimed cunnilingus to her......fukker never been slapped down over it, and I was so raging I got the cunt sacked, still don't feel bad about it......nah u gotta go somewhere where theres a northern European in charge imo


im off to egypt in a few weeks zedd just told the mrs should of seen her face lololol funny ,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you will make it, its fukin gr8 being free from the clock, sex gets interesting so its not all bad lol


yeh im down to 0.2 in morning and 0,2 at night,i was on 0.4 3x times a day so massive redcution in a week, still rough as fuk, i told the wife im just gunna go cold trukey form tomorrow its doin me nut,

so u wont hear form me at all for a few. so my awsomeness will have to go on hold

the knees man ther fucking aching like mad, FUCKING OPIATES,., im so sik of shit,, u dunna understand,
and yeh starting to wake up with morning glory,, dunt think the wife will let me smash her bak doors in at 7am like,lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> We decided we paying the 200 euros for us all to fly home on thursday fuck staying here any longer, just staying a cpl days to get my daughters bday out the way then its home


bloody hell gary that bad ? i would take photos get back & complain like fuck


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im down to 0.2 in morning and 0,2 at night,i was on 0.4 3x times a day so massive redcution in a week, still rough as fuk, i told the wife im just gunna go cold trukey form tomorrow its doin me nut,
> 
> so u wont hear form me at all for a few. so my awsomeness will have to go on hold
> 
> ...


 ha yeah it like permanent Viagra, knocked myself once and had the vinegars madness, I did an 8 hour habit ct, take it easy man and stay warm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you will make it, its fukin gr8 being free from the clock, sex gets interesting so its not all bad lol



free from the clock? so u done a detox too/? same deal?

and the only thing i worry about wen im not dosed up on the old morphine, is staying power so im buying this
http://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=30733
already got flshlight and her a rabbit and a plethora ov other horney shit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

Yeah sae the greek side of cyprus is lovely, I even lived over there the other year while working.

rolla im gonna take pics and complain the place is barely a 1 star but advertised as a 3 star family resort


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

Wellive to go meet a old spaniard in 45 mins at a local tapas bar whos gonna sort me a half oz of hash for €20 hopefully its not oxo or some shit I need a smoke after 2day


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

fuk just lost at poker with 3 nines


----------



## rollajoint (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk just lost at poker with 3 nines


you play for money ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

oof hope u dont get bumraped ghary


hey zedd as a older guy like we are, u think we all get letchier as we get older sex wise?

im fucking sure my minds getting dirtier,

and i KNOW hers is lol
nowt like a bit of rough anal at 7am on xhamster.com LOL


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oof hope u dont get bumraped ghary
> 
> 
> hey zedd as a older guy like we are, u think we all get letchier as we get older sex wise?
> ...


 yeah when I was a kid I needed to see the inside of a pussy to get me going, now I can see the shape of a woman thru clothes and get a boner, whats wrong with me ffs, im nearly 50


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah when I was a kid I needed to see the inside of a pussy to get me going, now I can see the shape of a woman thru clothes and get a boner, whats wrong with me ffs, im nearly 50



thats it innit? sit ther sumtimes thinking of sum hanus shit ud like to do,,, i lok at my mrs now shes more of alady than a young lass andi just get the horn mate cant resist slapping that ass or tweekin the nips, then its a trip to the bog to sort me self out.

letches the lot of us.


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> you play for money ?


 I do but not as much as ide like cos the mrs is good and can do it for real, im actually encouraging her to play for bigger money cos shes so good


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats it innit? sit ther sumtimes thinking of sum hanus shit ud like to do,,, i lok at my mrs now shes more of alady than a young lass andi just get the horn mate cant resist slapping that ass or tweekin the nips, then its a trip to the bog to sort me self out.
> 
> letches the lot of us.


 its a good sign mate ...everythings workin and the test is flowin, dominate/penetrate program kicks off ha


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check the 600 breeding club man,Genuity is runnin 20 or so and dst's done a couple, my lot are just flipped and i think i have 3 blokes


I found it mate thanks a million n yet again I'm more excited about the freebies lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its a good sign mate ...everythings workin and the test is flowin, dominate/penetrate program kicks off ha



LOL innit, thats never been my problem, just sometimes but of a fast starter ya get me? haaha ladgin

fuking drugs.

sent u a inbox.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Go to cyprus for a gd hols I been there loads and got no complaints at all, either ayia napa or paphos is pretty gd


Yup gotta agree with ya there, protaras is quite nice but a bit outta the way as well, also limassol is good as well, like a smaller agia napa lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah sae the greek side of cyprus is lovely, I even lived over there the other year while working.
> 
> rolla im gonna take pics and complain the place is barely a 1 star but advertised as a 3 star family resort


Yeah take it to trading standards mate n get ya money back PLUS compensation for emotional distress for ruining ya daughters birthday


----------



## Lemon king (May 5, 2014)

evening ladies.....hope the grass is growing green........fuck exo........if your mother only knew!!


----------



## rambo22 (May 5, 2014)

you can go anywhere in the world pretty much for a fair price nowdays, but if ya gonna go all inc then u really gotta pay that extra if you want a nice enough hols, if not its a false economy paying out all that to eat/drink out every night or pay for flights home early?!?

you can review/check anything online nowdays especially hols? what append gboy?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you can go anywhere in the world pretty much for a fair price nowdays, but if ya gonna go all inc then u really gotta pay that extra if you want a nice enough hols, if not its a false economy paying out all that to eat/drink out every night or pay for flights home early?!?
> 
> you can review/check anything online nowdays especially hols? what append gboy?


evening stranger, having run readin? u lurker


----------



## rambo22 (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evening stranger, having run readin? u lurker


i read every post ice, but just carnt be arsed man.

you seem like ya doing good this round with ya reduction, good luck mate u been trying to stop that shit for years cold turkey has shorely gotta be the best option rather than the constant tease of reduction? but either way best of luck with that shit.

gboy??? ffs you spend all this time online but didnt think to check tripadvisor? lol u loon lol


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL innit, thats never been my problem, just sometimes but of a fast starter ya get me? haaha ladgin
> 
> fuking drugs.
> 
> sent u a inbox.


ha ha yeh even come outta a flop on cumminoff lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha yeh even come outta a flop on cumminoff lol


indeed, sutimes the bed sheets rubbin is enough LOL


@rambo22 yeh was on 22 ml but past yr i got right down, and past 6 month been like 1.2ml a day

this last tad will be cold turkey id rather feel real rough for a week than qwite rough for a month, now im down im kind on the least u can get so its on,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i read every post ice, but just carnt be arsed man.
> 
> you seem like ya doing good this round with ya reduction, good luck mate u been trying to stop that shit for years cold turkey has shorely gotta be the best option rather than the constant tease of reduction? but either way best of luck with that shit.
> 
> gboy??? ffs you spend all this time online but didnt think to check tripadvisor? lol u loon lol



I checked trip advisor mate the reviews were mixed but leaning to the positive side and its a kids clubhotel which swung it for me as its a hol for my girls 6th bday,

anyway just went and picked up my smoke, I must have misunderstood yhe old boy earlier it aint hash I got 4g of stinky stinky weed for €20 much cheaper than home, time to roll my 1st J


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

Ice pm me ur email addy again m8 got a pic for u to upload my tablet wont let me add pics from here for some reason


----------



## rambo22 (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I checked trip advisor mate the reviews were mixed but leaning to the positive side and its a kids clubhotel which swung it for me as its a hol for my girls 6th bday,
> 
> anyway just went and picked up my smoke, I must have misunderstood yhe old boy earlier it aint hash I got 4g of stinky stinky weed for €20 much cheaper than home, time to roll my 1st J


well 4g off weed or hash is still a come down from 14g lol but still a result for 20e i spose lol n aint like i know them places just the few i been too have always been shite n more so hash than ne good weed.was what i found, still a result tho u got a cheap scores lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well 4g off weed or hash is still a come down from 14g lol but still a result for 20e i spose lol n aint like i know them places just the few i been too have always been shite n more so hash than ne good weed.was what i found, still a result tho u got a cheap scores lmfao


And I only spent 2 hrs walking round asking over 20 ppl to finally track something down lol now I got a guy and its his brotner that sells so im sorted for the remainded of my stay at least lol,


----------



## rambo22 (May 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And I only spent 2 hrs walking round asking over 20 ppl to finally track something down lol now I got a guy and its his brotner that sells so im sorted for the remainded of my stay at least lol,


lolol well at least be thankful u got some smoke to ease the pain lolol

i just broke into the best oz of exo rather than sell it lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 5, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/smoke-weed-publicly-in-china.827369/#post-10471223

4BDN.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol well at least be thankful u got some smoke to ease the pain lolol
> 
> i just broke into the best oz of exo rather than sell it lolol


U better keep me some ya old cunt lol u know what im like wit ma smoke and I like a nice bitnof exo as u know


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


My first smoke of the day and 1st spanish weed, cheers ice


----------



## leyus (May 5, 2014)

I'm currently in UK, I started my flowering LED journal it is my 2nd indoor and I had about 10 outdoor grows (but not in UK).


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 5, 2014)

leyus said:


> I'm currently in UK, I started my flowering LED journal it is my 2nd indoor and I had about 10 outdoor grows (but not in UK).


bin the LED and buy a hps

that is all.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-weather-britain-heading-first-3499753

get ready lads, fan controllers at the ready, ebay acounts with bigger shit in the basket,, haha


----------



## leyus (May 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bin the LED and buy a hps
> 
> that is all.



Never say never but as long as it is illegal in UK to grow and therefore I am percy grower I will not use HPS due to fire risk, lifespan and electricity use. On top of that I only use weed for my insomnia so 1-2 hits in the evening so I don't need to focus on yield, what I focus on is stealthy conditions (diy wardrobe), small amount of heat, small electricity use. 

There is no one right way to grow, that is all.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 5, 2014)

@zedd n whoever else wants a read

http://www.vice.com/read/mark-mccloud-collects-acid-as-artwork


----------



## Lemon king (May 6, 2014)

leyus said:


> There is no one right way to grow, that is all.


there's the uk thread way....lol......morning dick lickers......lems is smelling lemony, candys swelling nicely .....and to top it off all that grafting i done a few weeks took...

i knew i shoulda waited....too many seeds.....theres too many seeds .....


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @zedd n whoever else wants a read
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/mark-mccloud-collects-acid-as-artwork


Excellent read rimmer,sound.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/shortcuts/2014/mar/12/has-future-headshops-gone-up-in-smoke


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/society/shortcuts/2014/mar/12/has-future-headshops-gone-up-in-smoke


Someone posted something about this somewhere else on the forum.........

Most head shops will ask you to leave the shop or refuse to serve you when asked about anything related to drugs(much like hydro shops) to cover their own arses in case you are an undercover police/trading standards etc, whereas the story being passed around says that the person owning this shop would quite happily sit n chat about different weeds/pills etc, show people how to roll cross joints/tulips etc etc an openly admitted the products he sold were for the comsumption of drugs NOT stuff like tobacco,molasses etc, anywho, one of the people he talked about all this stuff WAS undercover police and he subsequently was arrested n charged


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Gd morning ladies, gotta go speak to my Rep 2day and try get all the shit sorted out, gonna try get a move to another esort in mallorca, if they not willing to do that then its flights home, 

at least im not as much of a grumpy cunt this morn since ive had a cheeky J already lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Upload some pica of the place mate, it can't be that bad!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Gd morning ladies, gotta go speak to my Rep 2day and try get all the shit sorted out, gonna try get a move to another esort in mallorca, if they not willing to do that then its flights home,
> 
> at least im not as much of a grumpy cunt this morn since ive had a cheeky J already lol


Best of luck with it all mate, hope it goes smoothly

If you have the original advert for the holiday or can print it off the night it may help you in explaining to the differences in what you booked as to what you got to the rather orange, caked in foundation holiday rep that will no doubt to understand most of what you are saying to them lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

@ yorkie, i know your lurking....come out,come out where ever you are......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Upload some pica of the place mate, it can't be that bad!!!


I cant upload pics from the proxy browser im using hee m8, will put pics up when I get home let u see what im talking about


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Best of luck with it all mate, hope it goes smoothly
> 
> If you have the original advert for the holiday or can print it off the night it may help you in explaining to the differences in what you booked as to what you got to the rather orange, caked in foundation holiday rep that will no doubt to understand most of what you are saying to them lol


Cheers sae, ive got a print out and all my confirmation of ehat I booked so will be showing the rep


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I cant upload pics from the proxy browser im using hee m8, will put pics up when I get home let u see what im talking about


If you want any pics cleaned n chucked up in here mate just gimme a shout


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

I've got 3 things to say today.

1) That Fantazia bust is bullshit, they got found guilty of something that isn't a crime! (how the fuck that works I don't know)
The original warrant was for synthetic drugs (so called legal highs) but they didn't find anything so resorted to making something up, problem is the prosecutor managed to make a non-crime stick, what's actually scary is that case could set a precedent. 

2) Over the last few days since I've been away I've managed to source ALL my old chemistry teks and after some intense cramming have had my memory jogged sufficiently enough to set myself up by the end of the summer/year. 

5) I'm on with some killer BHO for wake and bake! 
(slow cooker magic!)


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Easy lads.....shame about the pad Gaz but at least you sorted ya sen out with a nice bit a smoke ay...bet it takes the edge off a bit...hope u get shit sorted mate note worse than paying for a shit hole...I've been peg legging it round site all morning me toes fucked man bastard football I don't even like it why the fuck was I playing it lmao...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got 3 things to say today.
> 
> 1) That Fantazia bust is bullshit, they got found guilty of something that isn't a crime! (how the fuck that works I don't know)
> The original warrant was for synthetic drugs (so called legal highs) but they didn't find anything so resorted to making something up, problem is the prosecutor managed to make a non-crime stick, what's actually scary is that case could set a precedent.
> ...


Wouldnt surprise me the Police making shit up to get a bust.

Will probably be overurned on appeal though wont it?

any when you say chemistry teks what kinda shit you planning on making( im clueless with chemistry)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> any when you say chemistry teks what kinda shit you planning on making


I'm not saying in the open but lets just say you wont be needing places like SR 2.0 for pukka anymore. 

Barring fish-scale obviously, I can't get coca leaves in West Yorkshire


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not saying in the open but lets just say you wont be needing places like SR 2.0 for pukka anymore.
> 
> Barring fish-scale obviously, I can't get coca leaves in West Yorkshire


No use to me then dont touch the shit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

You'll be doing a roger off American dad lol


----------



## leyus (May 6, 2014)

Nothing better then wake'n'bake with Northern Lights.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No use to me then dont touch the shit lol


Read the post again Rimmer.

Understand what I've said, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You'll be doing a roger off American dad lol


Fuck Roger, it's Walter White time!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

I know what your thinking about making and from what know sae's quite a fan of the stuff?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

With ya now, for some reason i thought you meant something slightly different that quite a lot of ppl in the thread enjoy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

someone fill me in, wtf happened to ghary?!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You'll be doing a roger off American dad lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Gone on holiday and its nothing like was advertised I think mate....he got some weed out there tho so alls good lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2014)

.... & wtf happend to the site ?, couldn't get on yesterday, kept saying it had been parked up & was for sale ! Thought it was asta la vista baby !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Lol love American dad loads better than family guy...roger kills it funny as fuck man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Anyway I'll show you this BHO.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Yeh let us have gander at this shatter patty.I'm hoping to.make some bho when I trim if I can be arsed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Started with a jam jar rammed full of mixed trim and this what I got after running 3 cans of "near zero impurity" butane through it.
There's still some to be had from the jam jar but ran out of gas, I've so much trim left (about 6oz) that I'll need shitloads of butane and time to do it all properly that I might use Heptane for the rest instead of Butane.

  

After a bit of swirling and evaporation....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

When the Butane had visibly evaporated slung it in a slow cooker oil bath to purge the remaining gas.
(oil bath uses peanut oil because of the higher boiling point)

 

After an hour or so.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> someone fill me in, wtf happened to ghary?!


Booked expensive 3 star holiday, got there, place was a 1 star shithole at best, nothing in the area, ruined his holiday n daughters birthday, not happy at all, gonna get moved to different resort of flying home in next few days


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> .... & wtf happend to the site ?, couldn't get on yesterday, kept saying it had been parked up & was for sale ! Thought it was asta la vista baby !


The systems admins didnt pay their server hosting fees on time or summat so a server company blocked access for loads of ppl, something like that se the "anyone see the go daddy thing" thread for more info


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

The thing with hotels is there is no official accrediting body for stars, they award them to themselves, they mean absolutely fuck all really.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

So I had to leave the shizzle purging overnight in an empty tent with the fan/filter on.
It'd have stunk the street out by morning if not!

This morning it looks like this....

   

Fully purged of gas ready for winterising (after a wake n' bake bowl).

The vegetable matter contaminants are my fault but they'll come out with the next filtering.


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The thing with hotels is there is no official accrediting body for stars, they award them to themselves, they mean absolutely fuck all really.


 proper 5 star means 24h room service and minibar.....nice


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I had to leave the shizzle purging overnight in an empty tent with the fan/filter on.
> It'd have stunk the street out by morning if not!
> 
> This morning it looks like this....
> ...


How much does that stuff go for up your way/from you? As you seem to have a lot lower prices up your way than in a lot of parts of the country


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Mmmmm golden syrup on toast lol.......some nice oil that yorkstar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> proper 5 star means 24h room service and minibar.....nice


You would think it does but it all depends on which chain and in which country but you can only compare stars from within the same company.

I've stayed in the Millenium Mayfair (4*) and The Dorchester (5*) both with unacceptable problems.
The Millenium Mayfair had a broken TV screen ffs.

6* hotel in Dubai, the only one in the world they said, until some other pretentious cunt gave themselves 7*.

The only thing you can rely on 100% is The Michelin Guide as it's a worldwide, defining standard (even if it is so pretentious that Marco chose to give his stars back).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> How much does that stuff go for up your way/from you? As you seem to have a lot lower prices up your way than in a lot of parts of the country


Fuck knows mate.

I don't sell it and don't know anybody else who makes it other than Dubaholic and his ends have more money than mine, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mmmmm golden syrup on toast lol.......some nice oil that yorkstar


It's just finished cooling so I'm about to have a pipe before chucking a load of Ethanol in it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

gonna be fun getting it out of that deep beaker mind yorkie!


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

wont be going to any of these but .....http://travel.cnn.com/explorations/escape/worlds-15-most-expensive-hotel-suites-747256


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Ethanol Don.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

just do wat the good ole boys do and heat the glass beaker up with lighter and run it out

morning, feel like shite, not a good day.

im off cya/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Mind I see what you mean now Don.



Can't get a fucking bowls worth out of the beaker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind I see what you mean now Don.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get a fucking bowls worth out of the beaker now!!!!!!!!!


LOL

noobs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL
> 
> noobs.



I know.......

The missus has just pissed her sides laughing at me scraping and stabbing at the bottom with a screwdriver.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Well lads just spk to ma rep there (spot on sae, was a over fake tanned orange geordie lol) shes gonna try get us moved to Alcudia or Palma later 2day or 2morro, will find out at 5pm exactly whats happening, 
only down side to moving resort is I'll now need to find a new weed guy wheever I go,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well lads just spk to ma rep there (spot on sae, was a over fake tanned orange geordie lol) shes gonna try get us moved to Alcudia or Palma later 2day or 2morro, will find out at 5pm exactly whats happening,
> only down side to moving resort is I'll now need to find a new weed guy wheever I go,


 pikup b4 u go silly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> only down side to moving resort is I'll now need to find a new weed guy wheever I go,


Get his number lad!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pikup b4 u go silly


Im gonna try obviously but need to wait till I see the guy at his work again and that dont open till later cos its a tapas bar for the spanish residents not really a tourist place


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Kin'ell.

Nice dab and I've gone from 4th gear to 2nd.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im gonna try obviously but need to wait till I see the guy at his work again and that dont open till later cos its a tapas bar for the spanish residents not really a tourist place


 translation---- gotta beg the wife to allow it.


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well lads just spk to ma rep there (spot on sae, was a over fake tanned orange geordie lol) shes gonna try get us moved to Alcudia or Palma later 2day or 2morro, will find out at 5pm exactly whats happening,
> only down side to moving resort is I'll now need to find a new weed guy wheever I go,


 jus buy the cunt out looks decent outdoor grown street weed, for 5 euros a g cant go wrong


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> translation---- gotta beg the wife to allow it.


U know me too well cunt lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jus buy the cunt out looks decent outdoor grown street weed, for 5 euros a g cant go wrong


Lol dont know biut buying him out but I will be taking a gd bit off him to last me, like u said it is obvios its outdoor grown but still tastes and smells good and gets me stoned so im in a better mood 2day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> tastes and smells good and gets me stoned so im in a better mood 2day


told ya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Think my cat's pregnant, cunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

hahahahah aye it's a real step up from having a bong lol. i broke up about a spliffs worth and just mashed it up in the jar with left over bho in and was making them bongs with that. literally felt like i was floating on the 45 min bus journey home. demolished a chinkeys and passed out on the sofa.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think my cat's pregnant, cunt.


Off to the local chinky takeaway for her then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Off to the local chinky takeaway for her then lol


To be honest she's my aunt's.

She's been here 4 months too long but she's got a personality, what can I say but I'm soft.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Bitch auntie didn't think to tell me the cat hadn't been spayed though.

Cheers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Fuck me I've just had 2 young lads on the phone trying to hustle, bless em.

When I've stopped laughing and got a brew I'll tell you the story.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3146001


so you got that in the freezer aye yorkie? needs a good while with the ethanol in to strip the wax out then filtering through a coffee filter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Yeah I've just slung it in now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

i've got mine in a jar on the cfl hood for a final purge. should be like taffy by time i get home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

think when i chop the last 3 dogs i'll get a hash ruin going too.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

LMAO, just got a nice wave thru the window from the Flying Bacon sandwich lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 6, 2014)

What's the case in Egypt then anybody had smoke out there ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

So a while ago when I was first posting the BHO pics a fella from Sky rings me offering to "help me out with my bill", nice thinks I, I'll get fibre optic for cheap out of the cunt.
I'm usually an 02 broadband customer and Sky bought them out then hiked up the price, I'm now paying £30 for what was £10 when I signed up.
I told the guy to ring me back about 4:00 and I can talk cos I'm busy (posting oil pics).

45 mins ago my house phone rings and it goes like this.....

Me: Hello?
Young slightly effeminate male voice: It's your phone call from sky.
Me: (sternly, looking at the time) I told him to ring me back at 4:00.
Lad: What?
Me: I told him to ring back at 4:00!
Lad: Well anyway............you've gorra bill ta pay.
Me: What!?
Lad: You've gorra bill ta pay.
Me: Who's this!?
Lad: You're Dad.
Lad in background: Who are you!?
Me: click*......(phone down)


Silly cunts, what did they honestly expect to happen?

Me: Oh I've a bill to pay you say? Can you tell me how much it is and where I've to send the money to?
Lad: Yeah, just give us yer card details over the phone and we'll sort it.

...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

The guy who first rang up seemed legit cos he asked for me by surname and was older.

The second call was just young lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What's the case in Egypt then anybody had smoke out there ?


mostly import hash. average quality, green is like hens teeth.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The guy who first rang up seemed legit cos he asked for me by surname and was older.
> 
> The second call was just young lads.


Probably jacked into the phone junction box down the road, easy enough to do


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3146001


Look at you with all ya fancy apparatus  so its good shit then? Only made bho once but I whipped it into budder weren't bad tbf not as pure as a few I've seen on here tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

rambo check your email man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Look at you with all ya fancy apparatus  so its good shit then?


Lol, the glassware came from Range home shop.
Pyrex have started to do a "Kitchen Lab" section they sell, not bad but more expensive than regular boro glassware on ebay.
The silicone stoppers had me sold.

It's in the freezer and I can't get any filters till tomorrow, the tester lid worked a treat though.
Just having a top up now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

That's the budder i made ages ago now....1st attempt lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 6, 2014)

has anyone done an exo bho run??.......

this candyland would be proper in bho.......

i will never ever make it, so if any of you are interested in the trim in a few weeks your more then welcome....all i ask in return is a small tester (couple dabs or so).....

will take some piks at lights out if any1s intrested......


----------



## Lemon king (May 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the budder i made ages ago now....1st attempt lol


great colour man......

i liked dons shatter pik with the ten pound note underneath that you could see clear as day.....

i like the look of beach sand, i think that would be for me...

its a shame yorky still aint got that pink tric plant.....imagine the colour of the bho...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> its a shame yorky still aint got that pink tric plant.....imagine the colour of the bho...


It was grey with a red tinged shine to it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think my cat's pregnant, cunt.



told ya thats what it was upto.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 6, 2014)

A good friend once offered me a gram of bho wax made from exo for 40 quid and gave me a gram of exo bubble hash, I wish I had took the wax I had never heard of it at the time


----------



## Lemon king (May 6, 2014)

anyone got a male dog plant or any blue pit pollen.....i want some cheese dog!!


----------



## Lemon king (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was grey with a red tinged shine to it.


yesssss yorkstar that's what im talking about.....i don't think ill get the pink tric pheno, both mine look similar, your 3 looked similar....and mine look nothing like yours........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

http://www.politics.co.uk/news/2014/05/06/clegg-signs-roadmap-to-ending-war-on-drugs


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Cheese dawg Yeh that's sounds nice man wouldn't mind getting stuck into that.....well time for me 1st joint of the day with a nice cuppa tea


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

lmao http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/06/manchester-big-wheel-gang_n_5274143.html?1399392818


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Fuck me, not only did all those little muggy twats start a copycat (AND shite I might add) uk thread, now they are going round the site offering out shitty growing advice and making up bullshit stories lmao, what a complete bunch of penises


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Not seen that thread yet don't know if I wanna waste my time looking at it lol bell ends


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me, not only did all those little muggy twats start a copycat (AND shite I might add) uk thread, now they are going round the site offering out shitty growing advice and making up bullshit stories lmao, what a complete bunch of penises


where is the thread? itd be good to join it if your here... they probably find you rather rude.

be nice to people and they will be nice back.. 

peace


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/police-uncover-coventys-biggest-ever-7078131

Another one down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

another uk thread lol sure it will be just as full of knob ends as this one lol

just had a top up dab. i'm high as a fucking kite.

lemon lad, if you send me just the sugar trim i'll run it for you but it has to turn up airtight!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> told ya thats what it was upto.


did they start selling crack pipes for you ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> where is the thread? itd be good to join it if your here... they probably find you rather rude.
> 
> be nice to people and they will be nice back..
> 
> peace


True, they didnt like it when they all got their shitty growing advice shot down in flames,or when they tried giving breeding advice to experienced breeders on here n got corrected.

Also, quite luckily, you may even find someone gullible enough to believe your " this bloke on the internet sneaked into a fully guarded chinese army base without being seen, stole the cannabis seeds that they had confined exclusively to this base and then got out of the base and then out of the country without being noticed and im PERSONALLY grateful for his sacrifice to "the cause"" story


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

If any of you lot fancy an amusing read, 888 seems quite the story teller

https://www.rollitup.org/t/smoke-weed-publicly-in-china.827369/page-4#post-10473687


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

hahah what the very fuck... chinese whispers from the G13 strain... must be gospel that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

i've got the tool on ignore.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

I know the proper story from a horses mouth not too far away from here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

i'd be gutted to have gone to all that trouble to get a hold of that chinese cabbage strain that doesn't smell...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Basically 2 licensed university students (one of the lads is called Alex), sling a random tray of clones in a bag over the fence, come back for em later, one turned out the better.

Nowt to shout about really but you know how the internet goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

and so a legend was born... lol. they have similar in newcastle uni, when you drive past at night you can see the glow off the grow room.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Yeh funny read that glad I popped over for a gander now lmao....jeeeeez


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know the proper story from a horses mouth not too far away from here.


Any chance you can chuck the proper story up mate, as im sure it differs wildly from this cabbages version


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got the tool on ignore.


Im gonna bang him on ignore at some point, just wanted to let him finish spouting drivel first lmao y`know just in case it got interesting, or provided a laugh, which i must admit it did but only because of his childishness


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Bong arrived..now I have to wait for the 4arm defuser so the fucker doesn't get messy.fuck cleaning the 8 arm perc lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Basically 2 licensed university students (one of the lads is called Alex), sling a random tray of clones in a bag over the fence, come back for em later, one turned out the better.
> 
> Nowt to shout about really but you know how the internet goes.


your wrong ... but why are you naming people online ? thats kinda against the cause and greater good..
but you use our community as you like...!

nobody else has these seeds or cuts other than Forbidden.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im gonna bang him on ignore at some point, just wanted to let him finish spouting drivel first lmao y`know just in case it got interesting, or provided a laugh, which i must admit it did but only because of his childishness


well im telling the truth and i know the facts and its true.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Clean em out with alcohol mate iso works a treat


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bong arrived..now I have to wait for the 4arm defuser so the fucker doesn't get messy.fuck cleaning the 8 arm perc lol


use vinegar + rock salt its cheaper !


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> well im telling the truth and i know the facts and its true.


Religion much?


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Iv


Holy Grail 888 said:


> use vinegar + rock salt its cheaper !


 Ive some isopropyl n salt left over from my last grow it's the cleaning the 8arm perc I'm on about,very finicky so I've add ons to help with that so I'll wait for em to arrive


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any chance you can chuck the proper story up mate, as im sure it differs wildly from this cabbages version





Holy Grail 888 said:


> well im telling the truth and i know the facts and its true.


The problem with that is that your opinion means nothing in here.....wrong UK thread


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The problem with that is that your opinion means nothing in here.....wrong UK thread


the problem is that 500 people that follow forbidden know that your opinion means nothing . and its not an opinion its whats out there.. at least get up to speed ffs this isnt new news in the cannabis community.

the fact you dont know means your opinion means nothing..

so heres to something...


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> the problem is that 500 people that follow forbidden know that your opinion means nothing . and its not an opinion its whats out there.. at least get up to speed ffs this isnt new news in the cannabis community.
> 
> the fact you dont know means your opinion means nothing..
> 
> so heres to something...


What are these "facts"?


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your wrong ... but why are you naming people online ? thats kinda against the cause and greater good..
> but you use our community as you like...!
> 
> nobody else has these seeds or cuts other than Forbidden.


 twat alert


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> the problem is that 500 people that follow forbidden know that your opinion means nothing . and its not an opinion its whats out there.. at least get up to speed ffs this isnt new news in the cannabis community.
> 
> the fact you dont know means your opinion means nothing..
> 
> so heres to something...


Sorry, im not one of these little fanboys that has to go chasing every new, un-stabilised strain with a silly name that is released, nor do I have the time to even if i wanted to, some of us have more important things to do with our lives.


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

evening all I see the BHO is being caned, im a bit dry for a few days with only trim and popcorn to keep me going, see someones being a big baby too


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What are these "facts"?


" this bloke on the internet sneaked into a fully guarded chinese army base without being seen, stole the cannabis seeds that they had confined exclusively to this base and then got out of the base and then out of the country without being noticed and im PERSONALLY grateful for his sacrifice to "the cause""


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Sorry, im not one of these little fanboys that has to go chasing every new, un-stabilised strain with a silly name that is released, nor do I have the time to even if i wanted to, some of us have more important things to do with our lives.


please find out what landrace are... i personally see the cause as one of the most important things in life.
if you dont care thats up to you..

i will always


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> " this bloke on the internet sneaked into a fully guarded chinese army base without being seen, stole the cannabis seeds that they had confined exclusively to this base and then got out of the base and then out of the country without being noticed and im PERSONALLY grateful for his sacrifice to "the cause""


no... you dont know how Forbidden got them.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> twat alert


hey its sideshow Bob...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any chance you can chuck the proper story up mate, as im sure it differs wildly from this cabbages version


A short stayed member of the thread gifted me some beans and in a random convo mentions he has G13 (I assumed the fabled cut).
At that time I was due a Psychosis snip via the fairy so the convo (most is still in my inbox) went like this....


*Me:* "D'you fancy swapping a cut of G13 for a cut of Psychosis?
I'm on a mission to find myself a personal smoke as I've an unusual tolerance, if it does what it says on the tin."

*Him:* "sad to say ive not got any cuts as i let the mothers die off about 2 yrs ago , i grew these from seed , ill have a looksee to see if i have any seed left and bang it into the post , ill get an address again once i know whats what , not seen the seed for some time , could be under about 4 inch of ice in the bottom of the freezer of death"

*Me:* "Cool, nice one. It'll be a few week before I can get a Psycho snip out to you as I've only just acquired this one my self and it's not big enough to cut yet.
Where did the male come from for these seeds to be created then?"

*Him:* "Phew now your asking , figure a g13 cross then crossed again to the clone then back crossed on the most g13 dominant , then waved past a right fuckup of both the clones but 1 selfed , this short cuts a few generations and viola its now at 92% g13 , grows very uniform too"

*Me:* "So do you know the dude who worked on it till that point for you to come across em or is it one of those pass the parcel jobs, lol."

*Him:* "I knew the lad who worked on it , his name is Alex although you may find him listed on sites under the name Guest , he knew personally one of the lads who stole the clone although i did forget to ask him it was him who gave him the clone , it was interesting reading on how it happened with all the bullshit stripped away , its a crying shame this was all in my pm box on dr chronics forum so cant access it , simply put they threw them over the fence to be recovered later which they did , took them home and cracked on , i wish i could remember everything , anyway alex read no end of bullshit and thought fuck it lets make as close as possible to the real deal so worked the clone , hence i got some seed out the bugger , he also was into the older strains so im very lucky to have stuff like Acapulco Red ( note red not gold )"


A couple of PM's are missing but the gist is there, the missing part of the convo explains the uni work/the two lads/phenotype/effects....


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A short stayed member of the thread gifted me some beans and in a random convo mentions he has G13 (I assumed the fabled cut).
> At that time I was due a Psychosis snip via the fairy so the convo (most is still in my inbox) went like this....
> 
> 
> ...



again why are you using people names ?
your story about crap uk clones that arent much cop anyway means nothing..

the fact your telling peoples name online makes you a jerk. and guess what when he finds out he will prob expose you for it...

rather dumb..


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> please find out what landrace are... i personally see the cause as one of the most important things in life.
> if you dont care thats up to you..
> 
> i will always


Im quite aware of what a landrace strain is, I also know what "heirloom" means, can i have a gold star now ?

You must have a fairly sad,empty life then! Most of the people in here rate their family, friends, careers etc a lot higher in their life than Cannabis.

Cannabis is similar to alcohol in that regard, everyone enjoys a pint but when you have to spend your life living in the pub from opening time to closing and it becomes "one of the most important things in your life" then you have hit rock bottom and are basically an alcoholic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Rimmer, who the fuck are you talking to?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> again why are you using people names ?
> your story about crap uk clones that arent much cop anyway means nothing..
> 
> the fact your telling peoples name online makes you a jerk. and guess what when he finds out he will prob expose you for it...
> ...


Yes yorkie, be afraid of the big bad booger man coming to get you, because of course there is only 1 single person on the whole planet with the rather unusual name "alex"


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im quite aware of what a landrace strain is, I also know what "heirloom" means, can i have a gold star now ?
> 
> You must have a fairly sad,empty life then! Most of the people in here rate their family, friends, careers etc a lot higher in their life than Cannabis.
> 
> Cannabis is similar to alcohol in that regard, everyone enjoys a pint but when you have to spend your life living in the pub from opening time to closing and it becomes "one of the most important things in your life" then you have hit rock bottom and are basically an alcoholic


you dont speak for others and in fact most of the people ive met in the community are pretty dedicated and its a lifestyle for us. And sure we see family and friends and the culture is interwoven into our lives.

we accept that you may see us as druggists or have hit rock bottom. 

personally the lifestyle gives us great pleasure and something to share with others in our community.
if your on the fence then ok..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Eh?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rimmer, who the fuck are you talking to?


Oi, its me that gets confused with our convo`s, stop trying to steal my limelight lmao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yes yorkie, be afraid of the big bad booger man coming to get you, because of course there is only 1 single person on the whole planet with the rather unusual name "alex"


its just not cool at all !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

You certainly are mate confused mate.

Who was the landrace/heirloom post directed at?

And the booger man?

Fucking lost me!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you dont speak for others and in fact most of the people ive met in the community are pretty dedicated and its a lifestyle for us. And sure we see family and friends and the culture is interwoven into our lives.
> 
> we accept that you may see us as druggists or have hit rock bottom.
> 
> ...


You seem to have misunderstood, let me try explaining again........

We all love weed, even me, ive been a regular smoker for around 19-20yrs and even grow myself, like nothing more than a smoke at the end of a hard day at work and looking after my family, HOWEVER, I do not feel the need to spend all day every day getting stoned and would put my family and friends above weed every single time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

And who were you talking to?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You certainly are mate confused mate.
> 
> Who was the landrace/heirloom post directed at?
> 
> ...


He was having a go at you and i was being sarcastic on top of it.

hes pissed off because you put the name "alex" in your post, he then basically said the bloke is going to "expose you for naming him" and thats when i then made the booger man comment(read it more as "be afraid yorkie his internet mates are gonna come get you LMFAO)"


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You seem to have misunderstood, let me try explaining again........
> 
> We all love weed, even me, ive been a regular smoker for around 19-20yrs and even grow myself, like nothing more than a smoke at the end of a hard day at work and looking after my family, HOWEVER, I do not feel the need to spend all day every day getting stoned and would put my family and friends above weed every single time


sounds ok... a bit corny at the end . "id put my family and friends before weed" ok.... and how does that work ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He was having a go at you and i was being sarcastic on top of it.
> 
> hes pissed off because you put the name "alex" in your post, he then basically said the bloke is going to "expose you for naming him" and thats when i then made the booger man comment(read it more as "be afraid yorkie his internet mates are gonna come get you LMFAO)"


Who was?

I don't see the posts.

lol

Has some cunt walked in who I've got on ignore?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Is it that CFL cunt?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He was having a go at you and i was being sarcastic on top of it.
> 
> hes pissed off because you put the name "alex" in your post, he then basically said the bloke is going to "expose you for naming him" and thats when i then made the booger man comment(read it more as "be afraid yorkie his internet mates are gonna come get you LMFAO)"


im not pissed off , its just bad form using names online here !
i dont know the guy you speak of .


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> you dont speak for others and in fact most of the people ive met in the community are pretty dedicated and its a lifestyle for us. And sure we see family and friends and the culture is interwoven into our lives.
> 
> we accept that you may see us as druggists or have hit rock bottom.
> 
> ...


 why do u always sound so fukin strait........u no stoner


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why do u always sound so fukin strait........u no stoner


im accused of not smoking weed ?
now that really is funny ! but i must hand it to ya. im not frickin stoned . im waiting on some !
so fair for being able to tell.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Sorry, im not one of these little fanboys that has to go chasing every new, un-stabilised strain with a silly name that is released, nor do I have the time to even if i wanted to, some of us have more important things to do with our lives.


....like naming kitties lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

This is weird.


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

anyway , where the real UK thread or is this it ?


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Very weird lol.....anyway just shmokin the last of that what u sent me sae and Yeh it deffo stones ya mate its giving me the old choke....u don't get stoned without chokin while ya smokin


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Who was?
> 
> I don't see the posts.
> 
> ...


Yes on of the "new uk thread" idiots


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is it that CFL cunt?


nah one of his little bumboys


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

did a black guy fuck your Mrs , that the reason ? tends to be in the UK.
very stereotypical.. 




zeddd said:


>


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yes on of the "new uk thread" idiots


what new thread , i thought this maybe the real thread ? got the link to the REAL UK thread then ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> sounds ok... a bit corny at the end . "id put my family and friends before weed" ok.... and how does that work ?


Quite simply, if it came to a choice between family/friends or weed, family n friends would win everytime


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> sounds ok... a bit corny at the end . "id put my family and friends before weed" ok.... and how does that work ?


Quite simply, if it came to a choice between family/friends or weed, family n friends would win everytime


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> im accused of not smoking weed ?
> now that really is funny ! but i must hand it to ya. im not frickin stoned . im waiting on some !
> so fair for being able to tell.


 we not fukin stupid and keep you patronising comments to yourself mr cannabis, u jus in love with the idea u are a cannabis fanatic, for most on here its jus money and dope but smoke it 24/7 we do.....that s why we all think you are a cunt...everyone


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ....like naming kitties lol


Exactly! Lil un n missus` birthday presents, family first see?


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

I got him on ignore now too, hes like a fly in the room ffs


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

i dont think your st


zeddd said:


> we not fukin stupid and keep you patronising comments to yourself mr cannabis, u jus in love with the idea u are a cannabis fanatic, for most on here its jus money and dope but smoke it 24/7 we do.....that s why we all think you are a cunt...everyone


i dont think your stupid. just narrow minded and look like a prick..
ive no reason to care less..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Names........ Alex, lol.

The guy who bred the white family at Greenhouse back in the day (aka Shantibaba) is called Scott Blakey.

The_Skunkman's (worlds first hybrid, Skunk #1 creator) real name is David Watson.

Who gives a fuck.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> i dont think your st
> 
> 
> i dont think your stupid. just narrow minded and look like a prick..
> ive no reason to care less..


Exactly, only important thing in your life is the weed remember, why on earth would you care about making yourself look like a complete tool in front of people constantly with priorities like that?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Think I may have a bit of N toxicity in me BB's the very tips of the leaves are curling down and there pretty dark green.....I been getting lazy and giving em exo strentgh feed....I think that's the problem anyway? Any ideas boyos?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think I may have a bit of N toxicity in me BB's the very tips of the leaves are curling down and there pretty dark green.....I been getting lazy and giving em exo strentgh feed....I think that's the problem anyway? Any ideas boyos?


Probably.

I noticed that, just don't give em any N for a week or so, new growth will straighten out and lighten up a tad.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 6, 2014)

Aye sweet think I'll give em plain water 2night there due a feed anyway might do em some good a bit a fresh water


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Exactly, only important thing in your life is the weed remember, why on earth would you care about making yourself look like a complete tool in front of people constantly with priorities like that?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Quite simply, if it came to a choice between family/friends or weed, family n friends would win everytime[/QUOTE
> 
> your lucky they are worth it ..
> congrats..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


>


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


Shouldn't even be entertaining this prick yorkie....u might make him feel a little bit welcome


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Shouldn't even be entertaining this prick yorkie....u might make him feel a little bit welcome


I wasn't comparing Hip Hop taste's! 

It was the only post of his I can see to be fair, just because it was on a new page.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

Shame he's not a bird, he'd have got Shystie's dis track.......






Ruthless!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wasn't comparing Hip Hop taste's!
> 
> It was the only post of his I can see to be fair, just because it was on a new page.


I'll forgive ye lol, I suppose his posts wer half sensible.....only cos he never opened his fuckin mouth in them lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shame he's not a bird, he'd have got Shystie's dis track.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant wait for the day....

welcome to hell .


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is ther a cunt about? got the prik on ignore.


hows the crack bitch ? glad i stuck to my greens ... damn cracka..!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shame he's not a bird, he'd have got Shystie's dis track.......
> 
> difference is id never fuck one of yours or even pimp them....
> 
> ...




great catch..... snigger !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is ther a cunt about? got the prik on ignore.


There was but now he's on ignore I dunno lol! What's happenin bitch?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There was but now he's on ignore I dunno lol! What's happenin bitch?


u are a bitch...


----------



## rambo22 (May 6, 2014)

whats the best way to cook thick lamb cutlets? sear em in a pan then how long ya reckon n what heat in a oven?


----------



## leyus (May 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> whats the best way to cook thick lamb cutlets? sear em in a pan then how long ya reckon n what heat in a oven?


http://foodwishes.blogspot.fr/

I was never disappointed with any of John's recepice and some of his lamb is just amazing.


----------



## rambo22 (May 6, 2014)

leyus said:


> http://foodwishes.blogspot.fr/
> 
> I was never disappointed with any of John's recepice and some of his lamb is just amazing.


thanks for that leyus, ive not cooked much lamb tbh just was gonna do em with some mash,peas n gravy nuffing to fancy lol just wanted the lamb pink no blood but unsure of cooking times?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There was but now he's on ignore I dunno lol! What's happenin bitch?


fukall paddy twat.

just feelin sorry for myself.

taking some dog and ghoji cuts in a few days, in teh bubble cloner il let u kno if any root if u wanna get ya count up.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukall paddy twat.
> 
> just feelin sorry for myself.
> 
> taking some dog and ghoji cuts in a few days, in teh bubble cloner il let u kno if any root if u wanna get ya count up.


Ah cheer up ye twat! Aye m8 if some root quick enough I'll definitely be on them, just woulnt want them too far behind the rest.


----------



## rambo22 (May 6, 2014)

fucking wankers!!! no one answers there phone to me anymore past 9pm lolol they no im pissed n will chew there ear off fair enough i spose fucking CUNTS lolol

ice dont the smoking help? them things i read are just as bad as the ''hard'' to get off but sounds like ya doing good just ride it out man, easy for me to type i know lol but stay strong.

mg disappointed mate scrambling around for seeds n clones i thought u had the co's on lockdown! lol whats append?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking wankers!!! no one answers there phone to me anymore past 9pm lolol they no im pissed n will chew there ear off fair enough i spose fucking CUNTS lolol
> 
> ice dont the smoking help? them things i read are just as bad as the ''hard'' to get off but sounds like ya doing good just ride it out man, easy for me to type i know lol but stay strong.
> 
> mg disappointed mate scrambling around for seeds n clones i thought u had the co's on lockdown! lol whats append?


Long story m8, the mothers wer at another place and the guy that rents the gaff killed them I think, don't know for sure but he was gettin very little out of it and wernt happy, me and my m8 went down and gathered up our gear and kicked him round his little flat

Aye so now all I have goin is a critical +, a few thc bomb and a supposedly las lemon lmao. But I ain't scrambling around for seeds or clones u cunt, only person I asked for anything was zeddd for my psycho back.........well kind of asked baz too....I don't beg for shit m8, hope u burn ur fuckin lamb!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukall paddy twat.
> 
> just feelin sorry for myself.
> 
> taking some dog and ghoji cuts in a few days, in teh bubble cloner il let u kno if any root if u wanna get ya count up.


your a fricking cracka... who gives a damn?

stating the obvious..


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Mail ice


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> your a fricking cracka... who gives a damn?
> 
> stating the obvious..


Can't believe you put smoke b4 ur family...that's kinda messed up.I've been smoking a long long time but never have i put cannabis before my family...ever


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can't believe you put smoke b4 ur family...that's kinda messed up.I've been smoking a long long time but never have i put cannabis before my family...ever


 i cant believe it either...


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2014)

that lemon hg is a bush with many heads and at 3 weeks has just got lemony, dunno if its the las cut but im happy so far...tight nodes and lots of em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> im not pissed off , its just bad form using names online here !
> i dont know the guy you speak of .


Well my name is Gary and im from Scotland suppose im proper fucked now and best get the tinfoil hat out lmao what a fucking muppet u are holygrail


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well my name is Gary and im from Scotland suppose im proper fucked now and best get the tinfoil hat out lmao what a fucking muppet u are holygrail


suck that shit up then... while IC shakes like some ill bitch...
fucking cracka jacka..


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Whats happening bitches? What u all up to then?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Got a cpl pics here, ice, sae or whoever thats about u wanna stick a cpl pics up for me?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats happening bitches? What u all up to then?


Zedds having a haircut.
IC3s shaking like a crack whore..
R3 is having family issues..


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Hey man what's the story with ur accommodation? Get it sorted??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Evening relax, no did I fuck m8, they offered to move me to another 3 star all inclusive on alcudia but wanted me to pay an extra 540 quid or if I paid 350 more they woupd move me to a 3 start half board in cala dior, but I aint paying anymore for the same star hotel or one that has less than what I paid for I.e all inclusive, so just waiting on thomas cookmgetting back to me about changing our flights so we can get home earlier and then I'll take the kids somewhere else nxt week instead.


----------



## rollajoint (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening relax, no did I fuck m8, they offered to move me to another 3 star all inclusive on alcudia but wanted me to pay an extra 540 quid or if I paid 350 more they woupd move me to a 3 start half board in cala dior, but I aint paying anymore for the same star hotel or one that has less than what I paid for I.e all inclusive, so just waiting on thomas cookmgetting back to me about changing our flights so we can get home earlier and then I'll take the kids somewhere else nxt week instead.



One big problem with all that mate THOMAS COOK . ARE SHIT . there's your problems in a nut shell


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

You guys ever wonder if celebrities are lurking on here?


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

....right that's it I'm 2 High lol off to bed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You guys ever wonder if celebrities are lurking on here?


No, but now u mentioned it its in my head so im thinking its a possibility, maybe not probable but definitely possible lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You guys ever wonder if celebrities are lurking on here?


----------



## Lemon king (May 6, 2014)

]



rollajoint said:


> One big problem with all that mate THOMAS COOK . ARE SHIT . there's your problems in a nut shell


ive fucked a fair few travel agents in my time....love the uniform!!;


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Lllloooooool I'm so stoned I post ur pics in private lol sorry Gary but I cleaned em good lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Aww man I'm gonna have to re do em lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2014)

Gary pics,again lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Got a cpl pics here, ice, sae or whoever thats about u wanna stick a cpl pics up for me?


yeah go for it mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Is it just me or are the pics relax posted for me not showing up?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is it just me or are the pics relax posted for me not showing up?


I can see em fine mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Kl cheers sae must just be the shitty wifi and proxy I need to use here that stops me seein them,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Kl cheers sae must just be the shitty wifi and proxy I need to use here that stops me seein them,


Did your rep ever get back to ya with any good news about being moved?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Did your rep ever get back to ya with any good news about being moved?


Haha yeah she got back 2 me but wasnt really gd news, my post bout it is on the pageb4 this if u wanna read cant be arsed retyping it now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha yeah she got back 2 me but wasnt really gd news, my post bout it is on the pageb4 this if u wanna read cant be arsed retyping it now lol


hmm just saw it, not gd mate, just get back to blighty n claim thru your travel insurance etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2014)

"Product was not as described/advertised/purchased"
"Product was not fit for purpose"

Fuck claiming off any insurance, you want a full refund as you're protected by the Sale of Goods Act .

It's the law in Britain that you get what you pay for, this is not America.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

wakey wakey.....!!!


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Names........ Alex, lol.
> 
> The guy who bred the white family at Greenhouse back in the day (aka Shantibaba) is called Scott Blakey.
> 
> ...


 weird having a cool name like blakey and changing it to shantibaba......stonedaddy roughly translated? would be even bttr


----------



## welshwizzard (May 7, 2014)

Morning all.

Wake and bake today! only working 1 of next 17 days. Sweet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

morning lads,

bho wakeybake today. heads mashed. off to town to get some shopping haha should be fun


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

FOR SCIENCE! 
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/canada-welcomes-first-cannabis-vending-machine-in-vancouver-9328970.html


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

how the fuck they can ask £150 for a 4 strip t5 unit is beyond me.......

local lighting shop there £10 a strip.....

how the fuck its cheaper to buy a 600w hps ill never know!!!

can anyone see into the future and tell me if were having a stupid hot summer like last year??????


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Got way 2 high last night bought a tuxedo tshirt and a box of king size skins n roaches on ebay lol another successful night... Fucking ebay app


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> how the fuck they can ask £150 for a 4 strip t5 unit is beyond me.......
> 
> local lighting shop there £10 a strip.....
> 
> ...


basically yes, gonna be up in the 80`s by the end of this month, predicted to be a challenger for the hottest year on record


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> basically yes, gonna be up in the 80`s by the end of this month, predicted to be a challenger for the hottest year on record


air con is a must this month then......its bollox as well ive just be offered some mini split air cons (the ones you see at the back of takeaway shops)

for next to nothing.....had to say no cant mount that shit on a tent loool


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

in thinking about starting to use pk13/14 next run.....do i have to lower base nutes or do i just add it on top.....

and when do you add it in the shedule....

edit: i mean do i add it from the start or wait till flowers have started forming etc?? Obv the bottle has instructions but in after knowledge in ref to ganga.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> in thinking about starting to use pk13/14 next run.....do i have to lower base nutes or do i just add it on top.....
> 
> and when do you add it in the shedule....
> 
> edit: i mean do i add it from the start or wait till flowers have started forming etc?? Obv the bottle has instructions but in after knowledge in ref to ganga.....


http://www.canna-uk.com/downloads/71


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> in thinking about starting to use pk13/14 next run.....do i have to lower base nutes or do i just add it on top.....
> 
> and when do you add it in the shedule....
> 
> edit: i mean do i add it from the start or wait till flowers have started forming etc?? Obv the bottle has instructions but in after knowledge in ref to ganga.....


Some people use it once in weeks 4-6 of flowering, others use it from wk 3 thru to a week before harvest, ive posted up the link to tha canna grow schedules so you can look for yourself as when anyone asks about PK13/14 its brings out all conflicting opinions lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> in thinking about starting to use pk13/14 next run.....do i have to lower base nutes or do i just add it on top.....


Add it on top from week 3-5 (of an 8-9 week strain) till the end.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> PK13/14 its brings out all conflicting opinions lol


ffs i aint starting drama!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

In my opinion PK13/14 isn't strong enough or in the right ratio to use a decent booster/hardener and it's more expensive than using monos to do exactly the same job.

Canna's Mono Phosphorus and Potassium are both 20% solutions @ about £12 per litre.

And PK supplementation is near useless without applying a proper EC regime.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ffs i aint starting drama!!!!


2 late lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Add it on top from week 3-5 (of an 8-9 week strain) till the end.


ok cool, so can anyone confirm if it works.......

this run has been done on hydro organics....through the flora nova series......

since switching from Dutch pro to this tric production has rocketed, smell has remained the same, but and this is the big but. ......

as flora nova is Lucas formula in a bottle i have followed the exact reccomended dosages and that fucking rancid Dutch pro taste is non existent.....

edit: i was only using 10ml per 20ltr res...flora nova works out at 21ml per 20ltrs so i wernt over ferting before!!

the popcorn nugs ive been chopping through out taste amazing....

i will now never ever flush again!!


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

is ice about??


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

If he is he has an email...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ok cool, so can anyone confirm if it works.......
> 
> this run has been done on hydro organics....through the flora nova series......
> 
> ...


I tried it on a few grows, half with, half without, noticed absolutely no difference


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ok cool, so can anyone confirm if it works.......


I've never used the PK13/14 product but it's made from only 2 salts, Mono Potassium-Phosphate and Potassium Sulphate (I've used both extensively).

The same 2 salts are what makes up 2/3 of the ingredients in 99% of all commercial synthetic hydro flowering nutes/hardeners (same shit just marketed differently).

Yes it will work if you follow proper EC/PH (useless without it) but your best bet is to just buy a bottle of P mono, a bottle of K mono and mix the PK ratio yourself.

A decent flowering feed ratio is about 3-2-6 (scale up in parts), PK13/14 has far too much P in it for flowering (especially late).

I'm afraid Big Mike from AN is right despite all the shit he gets, he studied the botany and got cannabis tissue samples tested to prove the point and still nobody listens.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

yea im fully clued up on the AN gear and rep, however i can think of no other brand off hand that uses and tailors there products towards weed.....

there's hundred of bloom boosters and shit in the shop...if i do persue this route as im good with my ec and upping it at what i feel is the right stages.....ill probs use the ghe bio bloom for all the additional additives etc (and im not a fan of mixing brands)....


next q is canna boost (the really expensive gear) im assuming this is like AN bud ignitor.....i have use this before...on that huge slh tree you Lott have seen before.....

i had 3 bottles and can remember adding them like nothing during flower....(i didn't even know what they were for at the time)....so does anyone have any experience of this???


----------



## jinkyj (May 7, 2014)

Morning lads I've got a wee question have any of yous heard of using crushed up garlic in water to treat thrips by spraying the water on the infected plant. It sounds a wee bit suss to me lol. As I can't afford neem oil to end of week and I've a clove of garlic there I can use but as I said it sound a wee bit suss to me lol. But this cunt I know is like it's cool I've used it lots of times it's like a organic spray instead of chemicals. I still don't buy it bit if you's have heard of this I would like to hear what you's have to say as I think he's talking pish lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

interesting lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Morning lads I've got a wee question have any of yous heard of using crushed up garlic in water to treat thrips by spraying the water on the infected plant. It sounds a wee bit suss to me lol. As I can't afford neem oil to end of week and I've a clove of garlic there I can use but as I said it sound a wee bit suss to me lol. But this cunt I know is like it's cool I've used it lots of times it's like a organic spray instead of chemicals. I still don't buy it bit if you's have heard of this I would like to hear what you's have to say as I think he's talking pish lol.


http://www.cyut.edu.tw/~ijase/2011/9(1)/3_018012.pdf


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.cyut.edu.tw/~ijase/2011/9(1)/3_018012.pdf


*How to kill thrips organically indoors*
Written by dannah swift







Blooms like this are out of the question if thrips are present.

Jupiterimages/Photos.com/Getty Images

Thrips are microscopic insects capable of doing great damage to flowers and flower bulbs, as well as foliage. Thrips attack both indoor and outdoor plants and make short work of valuable houseplants. Frustrating as these pests are, not everyone is comfortable using pesticides, especially indoors. Fortunately, garlic and hot pepper emulsions are effective thrip killers. While there may be a faint garlicky-peppery scent in the air around the plants, this solution is definitely chemical-free.

Skill level:
Moderately Easy
*Other People Are Reading*
*Things you need*
Blender
3 garlic bulbs
2 cayenne peppers or habanero peppers
Water
Show More

*Instructions*
1
Place all three bulbs of garlic and peppers in the blender. There's no need to peel the garlic, as you'll strain out the solids later on. Fill the blender 1/3 to 1/2 full with water, replace the lid and blend the garlic, peppers and water until liquefied.


2
Pour the liquid through a sieve or other straining tool to separate the solids from the liquids. Compost the solids and place the liquid in a 1-gallon container.


3
Fill the container with water and shake the liquid to mix it.


4
Pour 1/4-cup of the mixture into the second gallon-sized container. Add 2 tbsp of vegetable oil. The vegetable oil will help the mixture stick to the plant parts. Gently shake them together and fill the container with water.


5
Use that solution to fill a spray bottle. Test the solution on an inconspicuous part of the plant to ensure it doesn't burn the plant. Wait about an hour to see if it has any negative effect, and then spray the affected parts of the plant thoroughly.


6
Treat the plant daily until you notice a difference in health and growth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea im fully clued up on the AN gear and rep, however i can think of no other brand off hand that uses and tailors there products towards weed.....
> 
> .....ill probs use the ghe bio bloom for all the additional additives etc (and im not a fan of mixing brands)....
> 
> ...


AN only tailor the ratios to Cannabis, the chemicals inside are exactly the same as everybody elses.

After P and K the only other nutes you need are Nitrogen (Basic grow feed you should have), cal/mag (you should have) and maybe some trace mix (if feeling generous).
Mixing brands is bollocks mate, I don't know how many times I have to say it but all the chemicals are the same.

All boosters are bullshit, if you use give the plant the basic elements it needs in the ratios it needs, when it needs them then you'll grow dank trees as standard.


Stop calling that plant SLH Lemon, it isn't.
Call your shit exactly what it is, Lemon Skunk.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea im fully clued up on the AN gear and rep, however i can think of no other brand off hand that uses and tailors there products towards weed.....
> 
> there's hundred of bloom boosters and shit in the shop...if i do persue this route as im good with my ec and upping it at what i feel is the right stages.....ill probs use the ghe bio bloom for all the additional additives etc (and im not a fan of mixing brands)....
> 
> ...


It may well be worth you going n having a read of Uncle bens thread on " the constant abuse of bloom boosters" or whatever the title is


----------



## jinkyj (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.cyut.edu.tw/~ijase/2011/9(1)/3_018012.pdf


Cheers sae thanks for the post.it seems you can use it and I thought my m8 was talking shit, oh well ye learn something New every day lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> is ice about??


yeh 

pk does work, i trie dthe powder raw stuff of yman yrs bak and then i bough the bottled stuff

iuse from week 4-5 to week 7 ish start at the recomended 1.5ml per litre does and reduce 0.5 ml each week


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

I don't know about thrips but I have to use garlic water on my strawberrys to keep the a


Saerimmner said:


> It may well be worth you going n having a read of Uncle bens thread on " the constant abuse of bloom boosters" or whatever the title is



He's got a shitload of botany/hydro books I gave him.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Feel free to send on those Pdfs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

man i think ive just demolished the toilet wit 2 weeks worth of shit that aint happened, and all in 1 freefall,, dint even nee to push soon as the bum was in the seetdown position was freefall

fucking opiates.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Feel free to send on those Pdfs lol


I was just about to say PM me an email addy again and I'll do it right now.

I know exactly where they are as I've been reading chemistry PDF's all week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> man i think ive just demolished the toilet wit 2 weeks worth of shit that aint happened, and all in 1 freefall,, dint even nee to push soon as the bum was in the seetdown position was freefall
> 
> fucking opiates.


Just lost about 3 stone aye?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 7, 2014)

I'll be using PK from week 4-6 1/2 on top of feed. Just easier when using canna nutes in coco


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> AN only tailor the ratios to Cannabis, the chemicals inside are exactly the same as everybody elses.
> 
> After P and K the only other nutes you need are Nitrogen (Basic grow feed you should have), cal/mag (you should have) and maybe some trace mix (if feeling generous).
> Mixing brands is bollocks mate, I don't know how many times I have to say it but all the chemicals are the same.
> ...


 
i was referring to my slh that Rambo reposted....not my lem skunk from now.....

you say give the plants the basic elements in soil there's over 96 in chem nutes 13-17

NPK will grow a plant, not however to the best off its genetic capabilities....

i do grow dank trees as standard ill even give u a sample soon!


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> It may well be worth you going n having a read of Uncle bens thread on " the constant abuse of bloom boosters" or whatever the title is


yea i know uncle ben and have read allot if his work...however only some applies to me as hes outdoor organic......


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i was referring to my slh that Rambo reposted....not my lem skunk from now.....
> 
> you say give the plants the basic elements in soil there's over 96 in chem nutes 13-17
> 
> ...


Man would be funny as fuck if u laced the sample with acid lol...not for Yorkie of course lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Cheers sae thanks for the post.it seems you can use it and I thought my m8 was talking shit, oh well ye learn something New every day lol.


milk for powdery mildew incase u think someones having u on loool


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea i know uncle ben and have read allot if his work...however only some applies to me as hes outdoor organic......


The message applies to everyone, you just have to tailor the advice to YOUR growing system


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man would be funny as fuck if u laced the sample with acid lol...not for Yorkie of course lol


fuck off with half of u in ere on the gear your on you probs wouldn't even notice looool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

best advice i learned was, learn how to read your plants. keep them healthy and they'll produce. simple as that really


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The message applies to everyone, you just have to tailor the advice to YOUR growing system


that particular message yes that's whyvi said some of his work after saying ive read lots if his gear ....


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

ice sent u a Lil picky update of the kings kut if you look at the last piks you'll see how far its come in 5 days....5 to go.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i was referring to my slh that Rambo reposted....


Was it the hard mode all-bud pheno?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just lost about 3 stone aye?




and some, i even had to double button the flush,,,, yaknow hardcore flush not the watersaving job,,, wertn happnin.


heres lems


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and some, i even had to double button the flush,,,, yaknow hardcore flush not the watersaving job,,, wertn happnin.
> 
> 
> heres lems


Ur bud looks really mysterious in the poor lighting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

looks like that bit in bohemian rhapsody


----------



## leyus (May 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thanks for that leyus, ive not cooked much lamb tbh just was gonna do em with some mash,peas n gravy nuffing to fancy lol just wanted the lamb pink no blood but unsure of cooking times?


TBH John's Food Wishes stuff is extremely simplistic, even when he does something more fancy he simplifies it comparing to what I would expect. First time I cooked something from him I done it cos I needed something extra quick and I was extremely surprised how nice it taste for such a simple stuff. 

Depending on amount of lamb you cooking, part, how tender you like it vary from 1.5 to even 3 hours. If you don't fallow particular recepie just keep looking and when it looks ready cut it to see is it ready inside.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

yeh that looks like you have had the old crayolas on it lem. lol

zat some led shit?

n buying a black light for ya night pics, people worry to much on teh whole cark thing, i forget to feed and feed em in dark; take pics, watever,, not pitch blck in nture so.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> you say give the plants the basic elements in soil there's over 96 in chem nutes


For plant growth....

3 essential non -mineral elements:
hydrogen, oxygen, and carbon.

14 essential mineral elements:
nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, calcium, magnesium, sulfur, boron, chlorine, iron, manganese, zinc, copper, molybdenum, and nickel.

4 beneficial mineral elements:
silicon, sodium, cobalt, and selenium.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur bud looks really mysterious in the poor lighting


Lol, hypes it all up and then takes shit shots.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected], email man.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

lol the pink purp one aint mine.....its by a grower called losvegas grower.....

as u said mine are the mysterious ones....its not time to reveal the stanky danky just yet.....looooool

jks i like the lights off shots better there's more detail...i can only pic the top of buds cause its only one of them Lil LED torches......

just cant wait to get the lems out the way and watch candyland finish up....
shes sexy man.....buds are so crusted up she looks like shes from the white fam.....still 2 weeks left on here though......


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [email protected], email man.


Thanks a million Yorkie imma spend my day off hitting bongs n reading these.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i like the lights off shots better there's more detail..
> 
> just cant wait to get the lems out the way and watch candyland finish up....
> shes sexy man.....buds are so crusted up she looks like shes from the white fam.....still 2 weeks left on here though......


Shut the fuck up and turn the light on 5 mins to take proper shots for the lads, lol.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

when i can move the plants ill get better piks all buds are now being all tied up to the sides......were flopping hard in this bitch....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks a million Yorkie imma spend my day off hitting bongs n reading these.


I haven't finished yet, there's another 5-6 folders to send.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shut the fuck up and turn the light on 5 mins to take proper shots for the lads, lol.


 
there's no light in the area were the tent is......

norm i take piks at start of lights on before the hps lines happen but lights on this round us at an unsociable hour......

at lights off ill wait 5 mins and turn it on and take some....be prepaired yorky its xxx in there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> be prepaired yorky its xxx in there


You think?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I haven't finished yet, there's another 5-6 folders to send.


Think I just got a little hard.Sooound man, will be nice to get some factual info.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> will be nice to get some factual info.


Most of it is, some of it thinks it is.

You'll get the gist as you read here and there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Read "Marijuana Botany" by Robert Connell Clark in the second folder first.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You think?[/QUO


 youve built yourself an impressive collection of reading material Yorkie...can't wait to dig in.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You think?


i fucking know mate, i was born with two dank thumbs man.....

shit i was born canopy manageing......and going on the shit they have for this months cream of the crop over on 420......i shuda entered n got some free seeds!


hahahahha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

err do u not have a flash/?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i fucking know mate, i was born with two dank thumbs man.....
> 
> shit i was born canopy manageing......and going on the shit they have for this months cream of the crop over on 420......i shuda entered n got some free seeds!
> 
> ...


You don't do modesty all that well lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i fucking know mate, i was born with two dank thumbs man.....


Not talking about fucking 96 elements in hydro nutes earlier you weren't, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> youve built yourself an impressive collection of reading material Yorkie...can't wait to dig in.


Shit I've forgotten.

What number folder comes next?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Nevermind, number 4.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not talking about fucking 96 elements in hydro nutes earlier you weren't, lol.


no one said hydro elements have 96 ..... Soil does


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit I've forgotten.
> 
> What number folder comes next?


Sound like you figured out how to get the oil from the base of that beaker you posted yesterday haha


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

yorkie why dont u just use bulk email sender?

just at thought.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie why dont u just use bulk email sender?
> 
> just at thought.


Im loving the element of suspense you get sending them individually.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Alright yorkie... I went to that reds bbq place in leeds other day .... fuking bang on grub


----------



## jinkyj (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> milk for powdery mildew incase u think someones having u on loool


Pmsl it's cool Lem av not got any pm so there's no need for full fat milk lol.did somebody not say that a while back and get ribbed to fuck for it.lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sound like you figured out how to get the oil from the base of that beaker you posted yesterday haha


I've just filtered the solution, looks sexy as fuck.

I'm debating as to just dump a load of filtered water into the beaker, dropping the good stuff out of solution (not water soluble) and then I can just filter it out rather than evaporating off the ethanol.

I can't think of a reason why nobody has done this before?


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Donny boy you about ? 

Wanna know whats better straight dog or dog x qq?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Alright yorkie... I went to that reds bbq place in leeds other day .... fuking bang on grub


Top lad!

What did you have?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie why dont u just use bulk email sender?
> 
> just at thought.


Wassat?


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Pmsl it's cool Lem av not got any pm so there's no need for full fat milk lol.did somebody not say that a while back and get ribbed to fuck for it.lol


 
yes.......it was me......

you've been reading a while.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yes.......it was me......
> 
> you've been reading a while.....


Always creeps me out when randomers mention shit that went on months ago.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

I had the donut burger lmao it was too strange to turn down ... was fucking lush  

Mrs had the pulled pork sandwich


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Nice bit of hash plant im smoking on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> no one said hydro elements have 96 ..... Soil does


Sorry, stand corrected, I misread.

Regardless of how many elements are in soil only 18 of them are used by plants and 4 of those are not essential.

14 essential mineral elements:
nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, calcium, magnesium, sulfur, boron, chlorine, iron, manganese, zinc, copper, molybdenum, and nickel.

4 beneficial mineral elements:
silicon, sodium, cobalt, and selenium.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I had the donut burger lmao it was too strange to turn down ... was fucking lush


You hard bastard!

That thing is just wrong on so many levels.......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Donny boy you about ?
> 
> Wanna know whats better straight dog or dog x qq?


If i remember rightly mate he wasnt keen on the dogxqq, reckoned it tasted weird


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Just got part 5, thanks again yorkie


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry, stand corrected, I misread.
> 
> :
> .


 shhhhhhhhhit that's my new sig man.......lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

100% organic living soil ... no pk , no boosts just straight water from day 1


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> 100% organic living soil ... no pk , no boosts just straight water from day 1 View attachment 3146832View attachment 3146833 View attachment 3146834 View attachment 3146835


very nice, what strain?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

For all you petrolheads.....


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

That strain is firestarter from sure fire seeds mate casey jones x the white


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

http://cannabisnowmagazine.com/cannabis/edibles/super-lemon-haze-mexican-guacamole-recipe


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

ive been in touch with these guys to get a hold if my harvest present.......not cheap to get it here....

http://www.trimstation.com/info?utm_source=cannabisnow&utm_medium=bannerad&utm_content=inner-image&utm_campaign=trimstation


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

This is skunk 91 

 

This is my nl x g13

 

This is LSD 

 

Again all organic no boosters, pks or fuck all just all fed straight water


----------



## jinkyj (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yes.......it was me......
> 
> you've been reading a while.....[/QUOT pmsl oops sorry m8 and aye I'm always lurking about lol I've been on rui before under the same name but I deleted my account cause I got para about all my pics and shit in case they incriminated me in any way lol fuck knows why but i do mad shit coming off the green and thinking these pics are jailbait so deleted my account.lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Has the forum broke ... wheres everyone taking the piss out my plants? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Donny boy you about ?
> 
> Wanna know whats better straight dog or dog x qq?


well it's hard to say. it tasted funny looked amazing but had a few naners in the midst, picked maybe a half dozen pips out. smoke was earthy and thick. i'd probably do straight dog over the qqx dog but that said i only ever grew one out to female


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 7, 2014)

Afternoon boys.....just potted up a bb cut and an exo 10 days for roots not that bad....just waiting on the others now ....quite impressed with this 250 watt cfl the little mum seems to be loving it anyway leaves are near enough pointing vertical.....anyway I'll havecyts ready for ya Gaz when u get back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Has the forum broke ... wheres everyone taking the piss out my plants? Lol


turn your camera sideways fella! that first looks a beast in organic living you reckon!? looks frosty as if a little tip burned.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

3 Dog coming down tomorrow 3 livers and the fireballs going in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> shhhhhhhhhit that's my new sig man.......lol


You take that from the whole post?...........

I've got a new word for you Lemon......Ultracrepidarian.


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

jus skim read rc clark s work, wont be doin that again in a hurry, its jus botany and hearsay no tits


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Its not my camera mate its the data stripper im using it deletes the camera rotation aswell. 

Yeah its all organic living soil but when I potted that plant into its flower pot I added a extra bit of guano to see if it made any difference.... resulting in tip burn and tbh it was too strong. That plant is getting chopped in next 10 - 14 days so im dissapointed the leaves arnt yellowing off... again the guano will of made thr soil to hot. ... its all learning though ay


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

Robbie P ya wanka theres nothing wrong with them an u know it, wheres ya thrips ffs call yaself organic lol....I jus ordered neem oil for mine, slightly burnt tips is pushing it to the max and getting away with it, they'll fade man , nice grow btw


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jus skim read rc clark s work, wont be doin that again in a hurry, its jus botany and hearsay no tits


Botany yes and tits no but I don't know about hearsay.

He co owns Hortapharm BV with David Watson, he's been growing for donkeys years.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You take that from the whole post?...........
> 
> I've got a new word for you Lemon......Ultracrepidarian.


yes that is what i took from the post...i like how impliment that i should be learning from you....when you have given me no reason to respect you (not that u have too, its a free board).......

adjective
1. noting or pertaining to a person who criticizes, judges, or gives advice outside the area of his or her expertise: The play provides a classic, simplistic portrayal of an ultracrepidarian mother-in-law.

nice use of the word......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

why be disappointed man. i'm pissed off if mine yellow before chop. why would you want to starve a plant just as it's reaching it's peak.


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Botany yes and tits no but I don't know about hearsay.
> 
> He co owns Hortapharm BV with David Watson, he's been growing for donkeys years.


 hearsay..."
Hearsay....."Reduction of the nitrogen supply will slow shoot growth and allow time for carbohydrates to accumulate. This can be accomplished by leaching (rinsing the soil with large amounts of fresh water), withholding nitrogenous fertilizer, and allowing stock plants to grow in full sun light. Crowding of roots reduces excessive vegetative growth and allows for carbohydrate accumulation."....Tits..


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Robbie P ya wanka theres nothing wrong with them an u know it, wheres ya thrips ffs call yaself organic lol....I jus ordered neem oil for mine, slightly burnt tips is pushing it to the max and getting away with it, they'll fade man , nice grow btw


thanks alot man 
Ive never had thrips but I have had bad cases of gnats in the past and a spell of mites I had to take care of

Best method I have ever used to get rid of critters organicly was boiling scotch bonnet peppers until thr steam was stronger than cs gas the filtering the water into a spray bottle and spraying all my plants. You can even feed it plants so it kills any root hiding critters.... boil so aloe vera in the mix aswell to add so anti biotic properties.... spray everyday and after 2 weeks every beast will be dead mate. .. id even add neem into the mix aswell ... I once made a batch and sprayed it all over my tent then couldnt breath and realised my extraction was off lol .. I had red blotches all over me n couldnt open my eyes for a hour or so lmao .... kill those mofos


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

lmao that sounds like some killer shit hahaha i had a drink of my uncles brew up in Scotland a while back said the beer recipe called for 80 scotch bonnets and he used 4. i could barely speak it was catching me throat that much


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Haha yeah its nasty stuff but good for the plant and works


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

thanks Robbie I was thinkin along the lines of neem chillies and garlic pressure cook tha cunt and give some spray to tha bastards


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

Robbie u rec the pepper without the neem is effective?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> This is skunk 91
> 
> View attachment 3146843
> 
> ...


I like it pal. Lovely lush deep green colours. Nice cages too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yes that is what i took from the post...i like how impliment that i should be learning from you....when you have given me no reason to respect you (not that u have too, its a free board).......


I didn't imply anything, I merely repeated my post from earlier that you disregarded about the elements concerned with plant growth.

As for not giving you a reason to respect me, respect is earned mate and if we're going to throw the cards on the table....

I remember it was you who came to me in PM for advise after you saw my purple Smelly Fingerez on another site, you were growing the Lemon Skunk and were interested.
I kindly told you that I'm quite happy to help anybody out to the full extent of my knowledge in order to improve their growing prowess as long as they really want to and are prepared to cut through all the forum bullshit.
I then offer to send you those growing PDF's (only you and now [email protected] mind), shit that I've taken the time to compile.

Since then you've come in the thread all bobby big bollocks with your Lemon Skunk.
You're running on limited knowledge, when you dish out advice it's usually wrong, when asking for advise you dismiss facts and would rather rely on conjecture and hype.

You asked if PK13/14 worked earlier, I explained it in detail for you and dismissed anything other than what is needed, when it is needed.
I told you straight up with no ego, you answered it with bullshit and when reminded play silly bugger with the sarcasm instead of addressing the point.

I couldn't give a shit if you learn from me or not but I think its cool if you do, that's the whole point, I want you to learn for your own good not for my ego. But don't fucking talk to me about respect when I gave you a hand on the basis of you not being another hyped up noob airhead and you completely disregarded it turning out to be...........another hyped up noob airhead.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Hearsay....."Reduction of the nitrogen supply will slow shoot growth and allow time for carbohydrates to accumulate. This can be accomplished by leaching (rinsing the soil with large amounts of fresh water), withholding nitrogenous fertilizer, and allowing stock plants to grow in full sun light. Crowding of roots reduces excessive vegetative growth and allows for carbohydrate accumulation."


hearsay
_noun_

information received from other people which cannot be substantiated; rumour.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Robbie u rec the pepper without the neem is effective?


yes mate ive used it without neem successfully. I dont know if a pressure cooker would have same effect as boiling though it might just turn the peppers into mush lol tbh I dont even own one so dunno what it does lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

A shit shot (through flask neck) but the crap this morning when pulled from the freezer.



Now after filtration.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

now that's the business fella! get it in the crock pot evapping pronto!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that's the business fella! get it in the crock pot evapping pronto!


Lol, I'm cleaning the oil out now.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

[="The Yorkshireman, post: 10476609, member: 240826"]I

1) were did i disregard your post on elements?

As for not giving you a reason to respect me, respect is earned mate and if we're going to throw the cards on the table....

2) whaoooo slow down sailor...came to you for advice?? I hope u still have that pm.....i saw ur sfingers on another site?? You invited me to sign up to stoner haven so i could see your plants....because at that time i had aquired the seeds and you are the only other person (other then 1 other guy ive seen on here that's grown it....


I kindly told you that I'm quite happy to help anybody out to the full extent of my knowledge in order to improve their growing prowess as long as they really want to and are prepared to cut through all the forum bullshit.

^^what makes you qualified to help anyone??....so you'll help so long as they "really want to" and will cut through the bullshit....who are you Mr fucking mee-og-ee???

I then offer to send you those growing PDF's (only you and now [email protected] mind), shit that I've taken the time to compile

you've taken the time to compile??? There free on every weed site going....do u think your the first person to download and compile them books....google it see how many people have posted them....

Since then you've come in the thread all bobby big bollocks with your Lemon skunk

looool yorky hates lemon skunk....ill convert u don't worry mate....
.
You're running on limited knowledge....

this comming from a man that cannot clone or come up for a solid reason as to why his last grow went the way it did... .its a shame YOU didn't spend more time reading them pdfs....r c Clarke has a hole bit on bubble cloning!!


, when you dish out advice it's usually wrong,

differing opinions does not make it wrong
asking for advise you dismiss facts and would rather rely on conjecture and hype.

You asked if PK13/14 worked earlier, I explained it in detail for you and dismissed anything other than what is needed, when it is needed.
I told you straight up with no ego, you dismissed it with bullshit and when reminded play silly bugger with the sarcasm in stead of addressing the point

>>> wtf planet are u on i said ta for the info and asked about canna boost???.

I couldn't give a shit if you learn from me or not but I think its cool if you do, that's the whole point, I want you to learn for your own good not for my ego. But don't fucking talk to me about respect when I gave you a hand on the basis of you not being another hyped up noob airhead and you completely disregarded it turning out to be...........another hyped up noob airhead.[/QUOTE]

wtf did u give me a hand with as said before the pdfs were too boost your own ego....we both know it...

asking me to sign up to sH is because u were getting the sites numbers up...nothing more.......


and if u really wana help growers out like a good Samaritan.....i think you should be prepaired to be more open and learn to work with people with diffrent attitudes and from different walks off life and really try to educate them. If that is your cause in life good luck......im happy with a Stella and a wank mag!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

how you going to toke it? i've been dripping dabs on top of me herb on the bong! mashup tastic


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

OH HOLY FUCK,

long forum post war.

shiyatt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't imply anything, I merely repeated my post from earlier that you disregarded about the elements concerned with plant growth.
> 
> As for not giving you a reason to respect me, respect is earned mate and if we're going to throw the cards on the table....
> 
> ...


YEH!


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

Fuck me, get to B&screwit , buy some "nazi poison" I think Z called it (Bayers pest spray) 1 spray keeps all the critters away !, I've used it for years, still here .£7, much cheepness


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

Fuck boiling chillies & shit ! Lol
Harden the fuck up !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> [="The Yorkshireman, post: 10476609, member: 240826"]I
> 
> 1) were did i disregard your post on elements?
> 
> ...


1)


2) I asked you to see my plants? lmao! I asked you to sign up to the site while you were there looking, as a courtesy seen as you came to me for advise on the Fingerez.
You can see the photos in the thread without signing up (unlike here), you saw the fingerez BEFORE I asked you to sign up.

3) The extent of my knowledge and prowess qualifies me to give advise, it's up to the individual to take it or not.

4) Yes taken the time to compile, YOU didn't have them did you?
I've collected those PDF's from torrents over the years, the scans of books you won't find on grow sites.

5) _ Ad Hominem _Lemon.
The Anesthesia and Dog's were dank as fuck and the Exo was rootbound in 15L pots, hence I transplanted em into 40L smartpots if you remember? (obviously not, selective memory cunt).
I'm quite capable of cloning, it's not a forte though. I gave a tutorial on building a budget fogponic cloner if you remember?
(obviously not, selective memory cunt).

6) You're right differing opinions don't make it wrong, facts make it wrong.

7) More _Ad Hominem, s_ee #2.

 Yes I did, and? You're the only person I asked and exactly for the reason stated.


Be prepared to work with people of different attitudes? What ignorant airhead pricks like you?
Your happy with a Stella and a wank mag yet asked about PK and Boost? (Lol, contradiction much)

Lol, cool man.
You do your thing Lemon, I know the score.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't imply anything, I merely repeated my post from earlier that you disregarded about the elements concerned with plant growth.
> 
> As for not giving you a reason to respect me, respect is earned mate and if we're going to throw the cards on the table....
> 
> ...


Thanks again, mate its fucking everything I could ask for in relation to all things cannabis -the bullshit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks again, mate its fucking everything I could ask for in relation to all things cannabis


As it happens.....files 6, 7, 8 and 9 Lemon doesn't have.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how you going to toke it? i've been dripping dabs on top of me herb on the bong! mashup tastic


Aye something like that.

Or put a load of gauze's together in the pipe and vape it through the thick screen with a gentle flame.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
I couldn't give a shit if you learn from me or not but I think its cool if you do, that's the whole point, I want you to learn for your own good not for my ego. But don't fucking talk to me about respect when I gave you a hand on the basis of you not being another hyped up noob airhead and you completely disregarded it turning out to be...........another hyped up noob airhead.[/QUOTE]
Theres ur sig lem


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

awa then baz, what u recomnd homemade for thrips? save buying summert.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As it happens.....files 6, 7, 8 and 9 Lemon doesn't have.


haha special favours lol
....im well jel yorky....


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

I couldn't give a shit if you learn from me or not but I think its cool if you do, that's the whole point, I want you to learn for your own good not for my ego. But don't fucking talk to me about respect when I gave you a hand on the basis of you not being another hyped up noob airhead and you completely disregarded it turning out to be...........another hyped up noob airhead.[/QUOTE]
Theres ur sig lem[/QUOTE]


take ur tounge out his arse hole son! Lol


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> awa then baz, what u recomnd homemade for thrips? save buying summert.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

How the fuck do you pm on here nowadays lol ...

yorkie can I grab those pdfs off you mate?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I couldn't give a shit if you learn from me or not but I think its cool if you do, that's the whole point, I want you to learn for your own good not for my ego. But don't fucking talk to me about respect when I gave you a hand on the basis of you not being another hyped up noob airhead and you completely disregarded it turning out to be...........another hyped up noob airhead.


Theres ur sig lem[/QUOTE]


take ur tounge out his arse hole son! Lol[/QUOTE] I've been liking ur posts 2 sunshine but sadly non were quote worthy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> haha special favours lol
> ....im well jel yorky....


It was a sarcastic jibe but no, I didn't have the others back then.


----------



## Lemon king (May 7, 2014)

i was joking relax.....yorky in regards to that last post i got a Lil summincumming for ya....


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3146981


Smoking ladybird shit adds to the buds lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yorkie can I grab those pdfs off you mate?


Aye, PM me an email addy.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, PM me an email addy.


Read the bit before the bit u quoted lol ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I got a Lil summincumming for ya....


Aye, probably just that too.

little.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

PM Robbie.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Smoking ladybird shit adds to the buds lol


At least they leave you with some bud!


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

nothing wrong with curing,but its the uk dudes we aint got the fooooooking time to cure lmfao. uk growing bit like shagging a pro fast has ya like before the law turn up.


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> nothing wrong with curing,but its the uk dudes we aint got the fooooooking time to cure lmfao. uk growing bit like shagging a pro fast has ya like before the law turn up.


 wtf, if u pay for the full hour take yer time


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

WAM BAM THANK YOU MAM


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

NOT IN THIS HOOD ,junglin hot hot hot


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

Gonna keep these park rangers busy this year just bought 25 kg of hemp lets see them pull all these fuckers they don't know its hemp for fishing been on my case this year

Either that or we should be ok for hemp rope for the next 2500000 years


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> Gonna keep these park rangers busy this year just bought 25 kg of hemp lets see them pull all these fuckers they don't know its hemp for fishing been on my case this year


You'll be very lucky if it grows, it's usually steamed so it doesn't germinate. 

EU law and all that.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll be very lucky if it grows, it's usually steamed so it doesn't germinate.
> 
> EU law and all that.


all ways germanates try it

Had it growing on my birdtable last year lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 7, 2014)

plant vitality for thirpes lads ive had thripes & day or two f that & there were gone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

yeh we put a ldy bug in, i wa smore thinking of the thips in the roots? wat can i add to a feed to suk em if they are? most are just sprays. obviously week 5-6 flower u aint sprayin shit

ordered summa those things. wat u hang p from teh states so just the roots to deal with.


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 7, 2014)

Wassup Bitches 



IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh we put a ldy bug in, i wa smore thinking of the thips in the roots? wat can i add to a feed to suk em if they are? most are just sprays. obviously week 5-6 flower u aint sprayin shit
> 
> ordered summa those things. wat u hang p from teh states so just the roots to deal with.


Your shit, how the fook did you get thrips? Never had them in my life and still controlling my first ever break out of spider mite in 3 years growing. I also know who introduced the spider mites (wrangley fucker).
Should read more PDF's and read more, then when you think you have it, read again but you'll still be shit  you might even get worse. Quit now.


Peace ya'll.. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Wassup Bitches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what? its not at my grow cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> all ways germanates try it
> 
> Had it growing on my birdtable last year lol



Where did you get the seed from?

I've been looking for unsteamed seed to turn into hemp flour, the law was the reason I didn't bother trying to import it myself.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

fishing tackle shop,every shop i have ever bought it from it germanated south of the uk and north


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what? its not at my grow cunt.


Haha Shift the blame to another body. Classic symptom's of a shit grower


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Where did you get the seed from?
> 
> I've been looking for unsteamed seed to turn into hemp flour, the law was the reason I didn't bother trying to import it myself.


try it its a load of bull it germanates


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

cflGROWERanon said:


> Haha Shift the blame to another body. Classic symptom's of a shit grower



my oh my.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> try it its a load of bull it germanates


That's why I'm asking you where you got yours from, so I can buy the same.

EU law isn't bullshit mate, I was going to start making protein powders and health products out of hemp flour, I know what the law says you have to do in order to import hemp seed into the UK (hemp doesn't grow here) and it involves a license, premises declarations and proof it's been fucked with so it can't be grown.

You can't tell me all hemp seed bought in the UK will germinate (I've had beans that don't) as logically that would mean that all importers are breaking EU law and nobody is importing it on a big scale as nobody has a license to do so (because nobody is adhering to the law). .

If I buy the same as yours then I know it hasn't been fucked with, once steamed (irradiated or whatever) the seed is essentially cooked changing it's nutritional value.
No good to me if it's been fucked with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> fishing tackle shop


Which fishing tackle shop?

You got an address, link?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> bjf feeds sheffield


Cheers for the shop.

I


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Which fishing tackle shop?
> 
> You got an address, link?[/QUOT]
> bjf feeds sheffield,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Where did you get the seed from?
> 
> I've been looking for unsteamed seed to turn into hemp flour, the law was the reason I didn't bother trying to import it myself.


will send you a pm on this now mate


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

How the fuck do ya pm now ffs?

bollocks cant be arsed......yourkie, go onto Facebook, look up a page called "feed the birds" and on there they have a supplier for non-sterilised hemp seeds a lot cheaper than on ebay etc, think the supplier is called avalon or something similar


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/feedthebirds420/info


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

i fish all over the uk and honest the hemp i buy i buy in bulk so i put it out for the birds,every shop i have ever bought it from it has popped try your local tackle shop first though because i bet ya it will pop in few days.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

www.tardistackle.com
www.bjffeeds.co.uk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

I've had plenty seed that doesn't and the law says it shouldn't.

If some does then fucking buzzing, I'll go get some.

No big deal.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

its what they told me too dude but i soak it before i fish with it all ways pops,thats if i can't be bothered to boil it

Gonna look into useing it my self,gonna have a go at makeing some hemp oil me thinks ya started summat na dude


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> gonna have a go at makeing some hemp oil me thinks


You'll need a fucking big distillation rig, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> How the fuck do ya pm now ffs?


Click on someones avi and then when the box pops up click "start a conversation".


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll need a fucking big distillation rig, lol.


lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 7, 2014)

Easy lads, whos about that can chuck a cpl pics up for me?


----------



## tyke1973 (May 7, 2014)

funny though because they told me it could not be germanted till i took him a plant,its the reason i grow all these plants mr officer for fishing ffs pmsl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Easy lads, whos about that can chuck a cpl pics up for me?


I'll sling em up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll sling em up.


Send me ur email plz then m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Send me ur email plz then m8


well fuk u very much.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> How the fuck do ya pm now ffs?
> 
> bollocks cant be arsed......yourkie, go onto Facebook, look up a page called "feed the birds" and on there they have a supplier for non-sterilised hemp seeds a lot cheaper than on ebay etc, think the supplier is called avalon or something similar


you find it ok?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

garys


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

While we are all talking random shit , does anyone know a quick and cheap way to kill a large area of grass/Weed ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> While we are all talking random shit , does anyone know a quick and cheap way to kill a large area of grass/Weed ?


Have a large fire on said area, always fucks my grass at bonfire night and takes over a year to grow back if at all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> garys



Some of the spanish outdoor weed I got, and anyone fancy some stuffed penis pepper for lunch lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> While we are all talking random shit , does anyone know a quick and cheap way to kill a large area of grass/Weed ?


fire.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fire.


I already said that cunt.... keep up old man lol


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fire.


give it to a cracka to grow.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Fires not that easy I got 100m x 20m area to get straight lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye something like that.
> 
> Or put a load of gauze's together in the pipe and vape it through the thick screen with a gentle flame.


Crack pipe that shit man haha bust a light bulb base and get a straw lol


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> While we are all talking random shit , does anyone know a quick and cheap way to kill a large area of grass/Weed ?


 give it to cfl and grail


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> give it to cfl and grail


funny...


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

Robbie you been plain watering only, you care to share ur supersoil recipe?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fires not that easy I got 100m x 20m area to get straight lol


Water well, then cover the area with black landscape plastic (either attached with landscape staples, or weighted down with bricks/large rocks/whatever). The heat absorbed by the black plastic, plus the lack of sunlight, kills the grass. IIRC, I left mine for two months. Then I had it rototilled to break up the dead sod.

This may not be the best way to do it, but it was relatively painless. The decayed sod didn't have to be removed, and added organic matter to the soil. Because the sod wasn't physically removed, I didn't need to add additional soil. Best of all, the grass did _not_ grow back!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Crack pipe that shit man haha bust a light bulb base and get a straw lol


Here after your ethanol and coke shots at work you'll love this.........

Cannabinoid milk anyone?



Put that shiz on yer cornflakes and you'll know about it!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone know any good sites for watching films or tv series online, cant download fuck all here so just gonna try watch online.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone know any good sites for watching films or tv series online, cant download fuck all here so just gonna try watch online.


putlocker innit?

remeber ul have to use the proxy browser.possibly


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had plenty seed that doesn't and the law says it shouldn't.
> 
> If some does then fucking buzzing, I'll go get some.
> 
> No big deal.


I'll buy the protein power from you! I've seen hemp powder in a health store n looked great but was ridiculously over priced (even for a health food store)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Exactly.

It just ultra fine milled hemp seed.


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

Like Ice says, cover with black plastic Robbie,


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Robbie you been plain watering only, you care to share ur supersoil recipe?


I can give you my original super soil recipe but I have no idea whats in it now and what ratios lol .... 
I made my original soil mix probably 4 yrs ago and ever since ive redumped my soil in it over and over , amended it with sand, coco, soil... I throw in a small handfull of chicken pellets every 6 months. Thrown in organic granules once , odd scoop of horse crap lol 
powdered kelp , powderd seaweed.... gull guano , bat guano .... tbh mate im constantly amending it. 
Like at the minute its strong enough so I prob wont touch it for next few months until it needs so topping up


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I can give you my original super soil recipe but I have no idea whats in it now and what ratios lol ....
> I made my original soil mix probably 4 yrs ago and ever since ive redumped my soil in it over and over , amended it with sand, coco, soil... I throw in a small handfull of chicken pellets every 6 months. Thrown in organic granules once , odd scoop of horse crap lol
> powdered kelp , powderd seaweed.... gull guano , bat guano .... tbh mate im constantly amending it.
> Like at the minute its strong enough so I prob wont touch it for next few months until it needs so topping up


 that's fukin nuts love it, like a real supersoil that lives on, I gotta get my head round it a bit and ill ask you some more laters when then td wears off a bit


----------



## Dubaholic (May 7, 2014)

when do we see the jellys then yorkie? i got a pal who can get iso oil 12/g so im wanting to learn or see em done!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

u smoking ta TD again? hows the 14 weeker doin/? lol 

and yeh im the same with soil, i really wanna take teh plung but gotta get me heed round it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> when do we see the jellys then yorkie? i got a pal who can get iso oil 12/g so im wanting to learn or see em done!


A week or two I'd say.

That bit is getting smoked when I've pulled it back out of that white emulsion you see.

I've got to order a shed load of gear from ebay tomorrow anyway so I'm gonna get some Heptane to extract the other 6oz of trim I've got for the jellys, it would cost me a fortune in Butane and it's impractical doing lots with the jam jar as I don't have a proper tube (I'll soon blow one though ).

Once I have clean hash to work with I'll wrap my head round the jelly consistency/colour/flavour and then figure out putting the 2 together.


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

Ey lads i thought id post a question. Rest of riu seems to be sleeping. I got my grinder back from a m8 who used it to grind up hash so thing was covered in sticky resin. To clean it i used iso and poured it together with some leftover bho in the bowl i use. Now ive been working that shit over heat whipping it hopeing to get that oilyness to something more workeable.. But maybe this is just how it should be? Its finished? What do u recon? Thx.


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u smoking ta TD again? hows the 14 weeker doin/? lol
> 
> and yeh im the same with soil, i really wanna take teh plung but gotta get me heed round it


 yeh I pulled it at 12 weeks cos I run out of smoke and its just dried, we gonna keep it cos its a goodun and should cure up nice....this ones not getting punted


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2014)

soil can be easy to start with..all mix and biobizz...some bat shit on hand....molasses....easy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Ey lads i thought id post a question. Rest of riu seems to be sleeping. I got my grinder back from a m8 who used it to grind up hash so thing was covered in sticky resin. To clean it i used iso and poured it together with some leftover bho in the bowl i use. Now ive been working that shit over heat whipping it hopeing to get that oilyness to something more workeable.. But maybe this is just how it should be? Its finished? What do u recon? Thx.
> View attachment 3147124 View attachment 3147125 View attachment 3147126


I wouldn't try and smoke that, even if it was dried out properly.
The left over shite from the Butane and the Iso together could have formed something else nasty.

It wants disolving in some ethanol, leaving in the freezer overnight till the shite bonds together and then filtering.
Then dry it out and smoke it, it'll be clean.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> soil can be easy to start with..all mix and biobizz...some bat shit on hand....molasses....easy


sounds nice that TD, lemmi know if u have one spare im intrigued,if my shit clones maybe u want a dog or a ghoji og? birrov a swap

i use molasis in coco no bovva, makes the bud sticky dry, wen dry, i remeber wen i found that 3 once of livers in me old loft 

was BANGIN!! ask dub hes spokd enough of my shizzle,

like the 3 days feed on soil too,,,, 

fuking tent at 34 again, only a 600 MH the 1,2k flower tent dont go that hot prolly aboot 28-29


as for cloner, cant see why it wont work 
get them done in the next weeks thers sum nice fat viable stems to do sum cuts with already on both
wanna swap the 600 mh for a 400mh that should stop the heat as much, fucking my 400 lent out so i gotta buy one,
fucking liberty


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Looking at this jug of emulsion while having a quick scan through Skunk Pharm tells me the jellies are gonna have to wait.

The penny has dropped, that's another reason why I need a fucking sonicator.

...........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Looking at this jug of emulsion while having a quick scan through Skunk Pharm tells me the jellies are gonna have to wait.
> 
> The penny has dropped, that's another reason why I need a fucking sonicator.
> 
> ...........



hazey dayz


----------



## HydroGp (May 7, 2014)

Wow i had no idea. Thanks. Ill let the guy who ruined my grinder taste it..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here after your ethanol and coke shots at work you'll love this.........
> Cannabinoid milk anyone?
> View attachment 3147096
> Put that shiz on yer cornflakes and you'll know about it!


 been there cannamilk. what a fucking rollercoaster. 


Dubaholic said:


> when do we see the jellys then yorkie? i got a pal who can get iso oil 12/g so im wanting to learn or see em done!


you should check this lasses thread on edibles and stuff she knows her shit : https://www.rollitup.org/t/badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.412878/


HydroGp said:


> Ey lads i thought id post a question. Rest of riu seems to be sleeping. I got my grinder back from a m8 who used it to grind up hash so thing was covered in sticky resin. To clean it i used iso and poured it together with some leftover bho in the bowl i use. Now ive been working that shit over heat whipping it hopeing to get that oilyness to something more workeable.. But maybe this is just how it should be? Its finished? What do u recon? Thx.
> View attachment 3147124 View attachment 3147125 View attachment 3147126


i'd probably try a little but it's bound to be harsh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hazey dayz


At least they're not £800 anymore. 

Handhelds are about £300 now. 


......


----------



## Dubaholic (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wouldn't try and smoke that, even if it was dried out properly.
> The left over shite from the Butane and the Iso together could have formed something else nasty.
> 
> It wants disolving in some ethanol, leaving in the freezer overnight till the shite bonds together and then filtering.
> Then dry it out and smoke it, it'll be clean.


i wouldnt.smoke any oil til its been vacuum purged your gonna have residue of any solvent in it unless you do.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Wow i had no idea. Thanks. Ill let the guy who ruined my grinder taste it..


cook with it brotha, if.you plan to make oil regularly buy a vac purge.and.il.sell you a lovely oil rig to smoke it through haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been there cannamilk. what a fucking rollercoaster.


It's actually a water/ethanol/cannabinoid emulsion, lol.

I threw the ethanol solution into a jug of water to see if it would drop the erl out so I could filter off the water instead of evaporating the ethanol.
It forms an emulsion instead (logically the only other option) meaning I've got to evaporate all the water off then add ethanol again to get it back to where it was.

This also means that you can't just dissolve erl in ethanol/glycerin and make proper jellies either without being able to get it into solution.

The Skunk Pharm lads came up against the same problem trying to make decent thc vape fuel, they had to get a sonicator.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

erm exxucse me less of the complicated chat,, 

wayya think this is a growing forum?

fuksake.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Zedd is td tangerine dream? Whats it like yield wise compared to amount of weeks in flower? 

Ice you wanna clone the goji mate people rave about that its meant to be one of the best kushs out there and some of bodhis best gear!


----------



## Dubaholic (May 7, 2014)

just decarb and.mix? to make jellys or candy?


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Fuck ive just checked my veg cabinet and my next 2 plants to go in flower rotation look to be showing pre sex male bits


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

I can get some good jelly recipes if anyone wants them .... jelly , candy etc. Im a member on a medicinal forum that has a section on edible recipes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> i wouldnt.smoke any oil til its been vacuum purged your gonna have residue of any solvent in it unless you do.


Nope.

Vacuum purging can only remove gases.
It can't remove the shite that's in solution, hence winterising it.

As clean as it gets really as ethanol is a natural solvent with no residue, so clean you could drink it (dare ya! ).
 
When it comes down to it the semantics are in the (slightly more) merits of Heptane over Butane, meh...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fuck ive just checked my veg cabinet and my next 2 plants to go in flower rotation look to be showing pre sex male bits


ner ner

yeh i was given a ghoji seedling, not clone and was reg its a she, so yeh ive heard the ghoji is menna be a beast, like colas that u can hide behind n shit,

so yh cuts are being done of that and dog

http://fullist.co.uk/2014/05/britains-new-1-pub-chain-poundpub-launches-manchester/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> erm exxucse me less of the complicated chat,,
> 
> wayya think this is a growing forum?
> 
> fuksake.


Alright alright I've seen the time, it's just gone ten bells on the dot.

Fucking chill out man, I'm done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Alright alright I've seen the time, it's just gone ten bells on the dot.
> 
> Fucking chill out man, I'm done.



no blad shurrup,,lol 

this tlk is menna be for after midnight U KNOW THE RULES BLAD!

wellll fukya ima go watch the great eascape 1963 donwloaded teh fucker


----------



## Dubaholic (May 7, 2014)

thats true but id still vac after wi.terising.to remove left over ethanol.


----------



## RobbieP (May 7, 2014)

Any whats everyone smoking? 

Im on a joint of casey jones topped with some blonde bubble


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> thats true but id still vac after wi.terising.to remove left over ethanol.



u 2 is chalk and cheese, each to ther own

yorkie yours looks slik mate it does like NIIICE

dub0 ive tried your bho and it wrecked me BUT imagine it made from sum grade?>livers of pyscho or dog?

yagetmeblad



RobbieP said:


> Any whats everyone smoking?
> 
> Im on a joint of casey jones topped with some blonde bubble


 well u tight wanker........................

http://fullist.co.uk/2014/05/britains-new-1-pub-chain-poundpub-launches-manchester/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> thats true but id still vac after winterising to remove left over ethanol.


Nope that's it man, we can't be talking tech after 10:00pm.

Thread rule and all that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

So I watched that Pompeii with the missus.

Yeah, shite.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nope that's it man, we can't be talking talk tech after 10:00pm.
> 
> Thread rule and all that.


nope dont stop on OUR account, im offto watch great escape, so u got 2hr 49 mins

peace.

and pompeii did it seem like a B movie to u? seemed very low budget.

sam snow should stay in game of thrones hes orite in tv,, films? na not so much.


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

[QUOTE

you should check this lasses thread on edibles and stuff she knows her shit : https://www.rollitup.org/t/badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.412878/

[/QUOTE]
Great stuff there Don, cheers for that. Not smoked for 5 weeks now, fags or weed, edibles only from now on,& no more smoking half my grow !, was my worst customer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and pompeii did it seem like a B movie to u? seemed very low budget.
> 
> sam snow should stay in game of thrones hes orite in tv,, films? na not so much.


How do you fill a 2 hr movie about a volcano ash cloud claiming an entire city?
Fill the city with fucking gladiators beforehand that's how. 

I don't watch game of thrones, she does.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Any whats everyone smoking?
> 
> Im on a joint of casey jones topped with some blonde bubble


I'm on casey too till mine is in.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How do you fill a 2 hr movie about a volcano ash cloud claiming an entire city?
> Fill the city with fucking gladiators beforehand that's how.
> 
> I don't watch game of thrones, she does.



yeh wernt it like 1hr of galidiato shit and 20 mins of distaster? i couldnt watch past 15 mins, low budget erks me


----------



## Dubaholic (May 7, 2014)

Ive got some casey x og beans.cant remember the name.what there calling it, i didnt ratw casey just like a musky blues.to me??


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Any whats everyone smoking?
> 
> Im on a joint of casey jones topped with some blonde bubble


3 cookies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 3 cookies


.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 3 cookies


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

Just started s4 of boardwalk empire, got a love a bit of Nookie.


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

Lol ice, I'm started being referred to as "the Cookie Monster " fuck me, had 3 almost hr ago , just coming up now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

Me and the missus watched that Pompeii, well we actually just watched that john snow character from game of thrones fight then we turned it off, monuments men was a waste of time and a class cast too,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> had 3 almost hr ago , just coming up now


Coming up, lol.

Like he's just stuck a hand full of pills down his sneck!


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Coming up, lol.
> 
> Like he's just stuck a hand full of pills down his sneck!


Lol Yorkster, should that be "coming down" or "coming on" or not coming at all ?,you're good with words & all that m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol Yorkster, should that be "coming down" or "coming on" or not coming at all ?,you're good with words & all that m8


You tell me in another hour mate.


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)

I won't b able to tell u jack in an hr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

He'll sleep well...


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Piss holes in the snow, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 7, 2014)

Chicken livers and a film methinks.

Laters lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 7, 2014)

https://news.vice.com/article/activists-break-into-a-us-army-base-and-plant-marijuana-seeds


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (May 7, 2014)

sses and sweet raw botonicare


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

lmao wtf is that pic meant to be hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

bit of pr0n!

    

sweet and thick stinking.


----------



## Lemon king (May 8, 2014)

beautiful don.....

yessssss baz......get fucking on it!!!!

morning riu.......


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

morning geezers, yo lemon did you get to look at that vape pen?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Think imma see how high I can get today n do fuck all else.ice, I'll be getting that to you today mate....was hoping my bb order would be in b4 I got urs sent off so I could throw a few fireball seeds in.


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao wtf is that pic meant to be hahaha.


 Lol r u referring to me blood shot eyeball Don ?, . . I'm watchin ya !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Me and the missus watched that Pompeii, well we actually just watched that john snow character from game of thrones fight then we turned it off, monuments men was a waste of time and a class cast too,


wasent it just, the pussy protecting the statue

wat a fail he was, lol

noticed my flowe rtent dint come on last night, fuksake.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

New slippers lads...
Yeeeaaaahhh.


Oh n here is an ad for heroin..the non addictive, over the counter cough medicine lol


----------



## welshwizzard (May 8, 2014)

Day 25 I think. Starting to stack a little now


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> morning geezers, yo lemon did you get to look at that vape pen?


With those vape pens, is it just oils you can use in them or green as well? Also does anyone know who sells the oil as i will never produce enough to last me if i buy one lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol r u referring to me blood shot eyeball Don ?, . . I'm watchin ya !


thought the thread had kicked up to a late night version,throwing prolapse pics about!?!? 

you stoned over then i take it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> With those vape pens, is it just oils you can use in them or green as well? Also does anyone know who sells the oil as i will never produce enough to last me if i buy one lol



wrong way round sae, only bud in these ones, not oil

realised i had a 3amp fuse in my extension with about 1.3k on it, OOOPS


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wrong way round sae, only bud in these ones, not oil
> 
> realised i had a 3amp fuse in my extension with about 1.3k on it, OOOPS


sweet, even better


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sweet, even better



yeh u get the top part witch is the buisness, any ecig pen battery goes on the bottom, hence ther chesp price, u can get abattery and charger onebay fora fiver ro sumfink.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

dutty bitch...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Emulsions suck hairy monkey balls.

The breakfast micro dab has just blown my lid though.

Morning chaps.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

if u used thicker gloves don ya can get all the stickygoodness of them.

them skinny ones suk u cant et shit bak from em.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> With those vape pens, is it just oils you can use in them or green as well? Also does anyone know who sells the oil as i will never produce enough to last me if i buy one lol



There for both Saer, can use oil in em or bud mate, and i could help you out with some oil fella. Private message me!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> There for both Saer, can use oil in em or bud mate, and i could help you out with some oil fella. Private message me!


 ther u go.... doh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> There for both Saer, can use oil in em or bud mate, and i could help you out with some oil fella. Private message me!


Ur some salesman lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought the thread had kicked up to a late night version,throwing prolapse pics about!?!?
> 
> you stoned over then i take it?


Don't mention prolapse, my pile has a brother today !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur some salesman lol


He's a straight up hustler! lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Fear no more for prolapse is here...


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's a straight up hustler! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> There for both Saer, can use oil in em or bud mate, and i could help you out with some oil fella. Private message me!


Cool cheers, fair few weeks away from harvest atm n wont be able to afford anything til then but will shout ya a week or 2 before 

Also, missus said do you ever have any purple ones? lmao


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool cheers, fair few weeks away from harvest atm n wont be able to afford anything til then but will shout ya a week or 2 before
> 
> Also, missus said do you ever have any purple ones? lmao


Alright delboy!

And no purple but got a few blue ones left if you want one of those for her.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Alright delboy!
> 
> And no purple but got a few blue ones left if you want one of those for her.


Well it will be 8-9 weeks til i harvest n grab 1 off ya so will you be out by then or you getting more?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well it will be 8-9 weeks til i harvest n grab 1 off ya so will you be out by then or you getting more?



I'll have plenty of em in mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> I'll have plenty of em in mate.


Cool, do you have a choice of colours to order in when you re-stock or is it just the blue?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool, do you have a choice of colours to order in when you re-stock or is it just the blue?


Blue or black, can get any coloured battery you want though.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> There for both Saer, can use oil in em or bud mate, and i could help you out with some oil fella. Private message me!


I need to read up on this shit. Chop in a few weeks. Loads of cookie trim in freezer still.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Blue or black, can get any coloured battery you want though.


cool no worries, do you have a pic of the vape just so i can show the muss mate? i know you put one up in the thread a while back but cant be arsed to trawl thru hundreds of posts lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

You will need a few essentials brotha, I.e a de gassing chamber or vac oven, at least a 4cfm pump, elec thermo, glass tube for spraying, and a griddle/heat pad. cost you between 250-350  id be down for a cookie for oil swap for sure though!


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

How good are the vape pens ya sellin man and how much u want for em? 

Up for anything that cuts me putting a gram in a joint lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

I have a iolite vape cost 120 notes and its shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Volcano all the way bud u save some money n then u can use the vape poop in blunts


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> How good are the vape pens ya sellin man and how much u want for em?
> 
> Up for anything that cuts me putting a gram in a joint lol


12.50 each you need to buy a battery any local e cig shop will stock the batterys. il post a pic shortly. and i hated the iolite i bought one used it a few times and sold it tasted like crap.


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Thats what I wanted but couldnt get one


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Whats it hit like don?


----------



## Lemon king (May 8, 2014)

no aint seen picks so will now...i bought a couple vape pens yday the oil ones....

i love the pen ....hate oil makes me want to chuck however ill defo have a couple ill pm u after me brunch!! Lol


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>





The Yorkshireman said:


>


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> no aint seen picks so will now...i bought a couple vape pens yday the oil ones....
> 
> i love the pen ....hate oil makes me want to chuck however ill defo have a couple ill pm u after me brunch!! Lol


the ones with the globes? there not as good as these i tried em and didnt rate em myself. and no worries


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

the pens are sound, just loading em right too much its togh toke, not enough and its not, lol

but yhe ther sweeet for 12.50 canna moan at all and any battery does fit my pal who dont smoke cigs likes it very much, wy betetr than smoking pureys


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


"This is Phill, Phil saved ££££ on His car insurance , now he feels epic"


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2014)

I fuked up the post cos im wrecked soz...


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2014)

first one on the left is prob ice cube...oh yeah it says so duh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> first one on the left is prob ice cube...oh yeah it says so duh



ya can tell its a skinner ice cube

wessside


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

(I can spit pretty much all this track )


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

The remix.
(Shit video but Vevo won't let you steal theirs)


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Some song for a montage lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

My breeders boutique order was so well packaged I thought it was a sample till I opened it lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My breeders boutique order was so well packaged I thought it was a sample till I opened it lol


It is a sample just takes 12 week to get it lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Wheres this bloody vape pen pic then lol .....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My breeders boutique order was so well packaged I thought it was a sample till I opened it lol


good freebies?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

He posted it but the site couldn't handle all the traffic n kept crashing so he had to take it down


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good freebies?


Best freebies!! My last freebies (deep bluexliver) out preformed my dog (in my opinion) n now I've got some mother fucking Cherry Pie x Fire Alien Kush beasts to pop with my cheese surprise! N again sweet packaging!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The breakfast micro dab has just blown my lid though.


you'll be butaning everything you can get soon your tolerance will go through the roof lol. budolski started now he's dabbing everything lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Whats it hit like don?


like someone punched you in the brain, half hour later it's a nice fucked, then a mumbly couple of hours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Best freebies!! My last freebies (deep bluexliver) out preformed my dog (in my opinion) n now I've got some mother fucking Cherry Pie x Fire Alien Kush beasts to pop with my cheese surprise! N again sweet packaging!


hahah class, i fancied some of them myself. the cherry pie x OG Kush ( fireballs) is so tasty it's really more ish


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll be butaning everything you can get soon your tolerance will go through the roof lol. budolski started now he's dabbing everything lol.


I'm there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

And I run out of weed to mix dabs into shortly.

FFS!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

got your eye's on a Ti Nail yet??? i got a cheap nail and globe with a dabber for about 20 odd bar on fleabay. ideally i want a little shower head perc'd bubbler just for dabbing but that'll have to wait, dropped a fortune on the missus 30th birthday today. rose gold and diamonds ffs broke as a joke now lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got your eye's on a Ti Nail yet??? i got a cheap nail and globe with a dabber for about 20 odd bar on fleabay. ideally i want a little shower head perc'd bubbler just for dabbing but that'll have to wait, dropped a fortune on the missus 30th birthday today. rose gold and diamonds ffs broke as a joke now lol


I've had a gander but I want to blow myself a pipe first.
I'm ordering my bench torch today.

I'm struggling on with a home made pop bottle shitter until I'm set up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

old ways are the best sometimes man, taste fucked after a while but then you just change the bottle lol. i went round my pals last weekend and gave them my old bong cos they were using a pop bottle and a socket. i took a pull and caved the bottle in so thought fuck it n gave em my old one. nowt flash but it's glass n pulls properly lol.

cheese buds rolled in oil, watched em go down like flies haha

you just going to buy the glass tube lengths? i'd get some blanks for bowls and fittings just to make life easier to start with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> old ways are the best sometimes man, taste fucked after a while but then you just change the bottle lol. i went round my pals last weekend and gave them my old bong cos they were using a pop bottle and a socket.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you just going to buy the glass tube lengths? i'd get some blanks for bowls and fittings just to make life easier to start with.


Yeah, I'm gonna start doing spoon pipes for some cash as they're cheap and quick (relatively) to make.

In between spoons work on bigger more functional stuff, bubblers and bongs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

lmao they've actually invented a semi ghetto down stem for use with your own bottle. innovative i'll give them that!

i've got some cracking pieces off FDD one gifted from COF in the 600 that's an absolute belter, little honeycomb bubbler with a shotty hole. i pack it when i go away with work lol. hanging out hotel windows and stashing it in the kettle while i'm out through the day haha

i wouldn't mind a nice sherlock when you find your feet man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wouldn't mind a nice sherlock when you find your feet man.


Aye I've thought about one of those myself.

I'll sort it.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Best freebies!! My last freebies (deep bluexliver) out preformed my dog (in my opinion) n now I've got some mother fucking Cherry Pie x Fire Alien Kush beasts to pop with my cheese surprise! N again sweet packaging!


Fancy swapping 4 or 5 of the CPxFAK for same amount of the sour Kush x deep blue? then we both get a bit of BB freebie variety lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 8, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/08/ufo-attacks-taliban-camp-triangular-craft-afghanistan-video_n_5286120.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I've thought about one of those myself.
> 
> I'll sort it.


sweet! My mind was wandering there and thought about how sweet a long sherlock bubbler would be.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 8, 2014)

Had a pop at making some brioche from scratch..Bit overbaked on the outside but fucking wellfluffy inside

Got two choc cakes in oven. Had the urge to make some niiiice monch. One cake is funky, one isnt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

bit like this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I like that.

Would you not want it coloured like one though? 
Yellow bowl/base white piping round the bowl and a brown stem with a black tip?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

hadn't given much thought really, i like the clearer tinted glass personally, makes it easier to know when it's dirty/clean


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fancy swapping 4 or 5 of the CPxFAK for same amount of the sour Kush x deep blue? then we both get a bit of BB freebie variety lol


I've already gifted a few to ice sorry bud


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Had a pop at making some brioche from scratch..View attachment 3147824


That's a fucking damn good effort man, spot on inside.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Had a pop at making some brioche from scratch..Bit overbaked on the outside but fucking wellfluffy inside
> 
> Got two choc cakes in oven. Had the urge to make some niiiice monch. One cake is funky, one isnt.View attachment 3147824


I worked in a restaurant that crumbed n coloured the brioche with squid ink n used it as "dirt" for a garden themed desserts n served it in a flower pot n all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

i'm useless at baking, that is a stellar effort man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit like this


I'm imagining that with a helix bit in the middle instead of a straight downpipe going into a slightly bigger bottom so the smoke spins into the water.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 8, 2014)

Cheers lads, never attempted it before so turned out alright. Got two cakes out oven now...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 8, 2014)

I bought myself some steel rings to make crumpets a couple of months ago, I can have a go now I've got that big flat paella pan to do em on.

I like bread, that Paul Hollywood is one smug cunt but his bread is flawless everytime.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

that's what it looks like with squid ink, nice earthy consistency n all to it.... N it was served with edible flowers like this...


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Mad into the baking myself went mad with it when I was unemployed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

god damn i hate that paul hollywood bloke. what a self righteous twat, just cos his dad taught him how to bake he thinks he's god's gift. 

can't shine a light to mary berry IMO.

look well nice that lot relax. you weren't on that British bake off were you!?!?

@yorkie I reckon a helix would look cool no doubt but probably a bit overkill and it'd probably unbalance a sherlock/gandalf


----------



## welshwizzard (May 8, 2014)

Boom. Going to have to go out and get some more butter to make a choc ganache


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

you not got weed butter to use?! mmmmm weed butter choc ganache, you could even weed up the chocolate.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you not got weed butter to use?! mmmmm weed butter choc ganache, you could even weed up the chocolate.


Nah I've never made butter. I need to have a day with someone who knows all the various techniques and use this football size bag of oily trim.

The loaf cake is a bit funky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

i'm overdue an edibles sesh. going to make some hash this weekend might have to devote some to hash caps 

did any of you ever get any off Rambo?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Nah I've never made butter. I need to have a day with someone who knows all the various techniques and use this football size bag of oily trim.
> 
> The loaf cake is a bit funky


go buy a couple of blocks of the highest fat content butter you can and bung it in a slow cooker with your trim on low for about 6 hours strain it out and pour it into a bowl with about an inch of water in the bottom. makes it much easier to get out


----------



## rambo22 (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm overdue an edibles sesh. going to make some hash this weekend might have to devote some to hash caps
> 
> did any of you ever get any off Rambo?


no-one did mate, wasnt a good time when they where about if ya remember, i munched the fucking lot lol

was mad just taking a pill or 3 n being stoned 20mins later, but i did find i built up a tolerance to them real quick, that fingy arrived today don i just mailed ya.


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

WTF, words didnt come out with pics ffs. BMF, 5 weeks under 250 cfl, 3 weeks b4 i can start to flower em.


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

clone tent, exo,psyco,livers


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

exo,psyco ,livers, 7 weeks in today,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no-one did mate, wasnt a good time when they where about if ya remember, i munched the fucking lot lol
> 
> was mad just taking a pill or 3 n being stoned 20mins later, but i did find i built up a tolerance to them real quick, that fingy arrived today don i just mailed ya.


yeah i mind on just didn't know if ya'd dished any out. new dog any good then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

niiiice looking clone tent that is.
nice loking flower tent too,lol

what light u got them under baz?


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> niiiice looking clone tent that is.
> nice loking flower tent too,lol
> 
> what light u got them under baz?


Cheers Ice,Just a 600 m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)

Top job there baz looking shweeeet man ......alright fart knockers?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

killing it Baz lad!


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> killing it Baz lad!


cheers Don, i'm trying m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm overdue an edibles sesh. going to make some hash this weekend might have to devote some to hash caps
> 
> did any of you ever get any off Rambo?


Yeah i had a chunk of the butter off rambo last year. Made myself some nice lemon drizzle cake with it.

just re read that post, no never had any of the hash caps off him, greedy bastard kept them all for himself lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

alright chaps heres the vape pen pic, and if any pf you are smoking.oil without a rig then you dont know the full power haha the efficiency just isnt beatable ask ice i had him passed out with 1 dab of oil no more than .1 anybody wants a custom rig hit.me up i can get some ace stuff


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

yorkie get one.of.these.pens fella you'll enjoy it and.il give ya some.non stick containers


----------



## rambo22 (May 8, 2014)

i still dont understand this dabbing stuff, ive smoked or should i say wasted? shitloads of concentrates, how does it work exactly? got a gram of bho id really like to have a bash at it with.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

your essentially boiling your oil and inhaling you heat up a ti or.glass nail which.has a fitting.to.a bong.like.those above.or.more simple.and.you dab the concentrate onto.the nail. ive seen people say yeah i dont get stoned.anymore had 1 dab pff.me and.been.sick and.awful sleepy seperates the.men from the girls haha. hope that helped mate


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

i can set you up with a cool custom rig if you like rambo ask ice.im legit sorted him one


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)

Dabbin as bad as fuck proper smashes ya I got a little homemade rig lol its a mess buy it works lol not made any qwiso for ages now tho...next on the list is gonna be exo bho gonna need a hand with it tho.....check out "knotty" on YouTube the man has some slick looking bho big runs and he tells you how to do it all....just need a shit load of weed lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

shawny il help ya.out fella.let.me get my vac going.and il make it.for or with anyone


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

and i spoke to knotty real sound.fella got some awesome.bho related ink


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)

Dubahol said:


> shawny il help ya.out fella.let.me get my vac going.and il make it.for or with anyone


Aye as soon as im all done i'll give u shout man a good 8 weeks away tho lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> i can set you up with a cool custom rig if you like rambo ask ice.im legit sorted him one


i know ya legit dub, i just dunno if i warrant the buying of one its not something i would make myself, just a mate gifted me a G of bho and i had some of a previous batch of his which i just smeared on rizla n kinda felt a waste when i read bout this dabbing, wanted to smoke this gram properly.

how much dus something cheap n simple cost? not looking for a keeper i only break glass things like that lol real quick too lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Tbh if.your.not wanting.to get into.it the. a vape.pen.is.your awnser.rambo can.have.one.for.oil.one.for bud i only try and.stock.high.end.and.me saying £80-100 might sound bizzare vs 12.50 for a vape pen


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

that message is bizzare.dont.remember.writing.the first bit.lol damn full stops.


----------



## rambo22 (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Tbh if.your.not wanting.to get into.it the. a vape.pen.is.your awnser.rambo can.have.one.for.oil.one.for bud i only try and.stock.high.end.and.me saying £80-100 might sound bizzare vs 12.50 for a vape pen


i totally understand dub the price of glass and the craftmanship etc that go's into i.e the high price's of alot of it, aint my thing tho really i do like a nice ice bong mind but even when i brought a cheapy for 60quid i broke the fucker within a week, i tend to binge on me smoke when its about ill smoke loads but then not smoke for ages.

this dabbing malarky does interest me tho but as more something i just wana try than something i plan to do on a reg.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

12.50 il do.ya a vape.pen.much.more efficient.than.smoking.in.a.rizlaor.from a.lighter.in a bong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

hot knife the fucker muahahahahaaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

for yorkie

shitty first pic soz


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hot knife the fucker muahahahahaaaa


When i was a lad,Me mother would go fucking mad when we fucked all the knifes up on the cooker sucking soap bar blims up lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> 12.50 il do.ya a vape.pen.much.more efficient.than.smoking.in.a.rizlaor.from a.lighter.in a bong.[/QUOfree
> Ile av a pen (one of each) off ya m8 please,when it's harvest festival time in 3-4 weeks


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Aren't dub n don the same person?


----------



## rambo22 (May 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Aren't dub n don the same person?


no u fucking numpty lol 

hows ya doing mate?


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Lmao whos dub then ? Haha


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

You seen my pics from yesterday sambo?


----------



## rambo22 (May 8, 2014)

no mate i didnt see em or if i did i was so wrecked i carnt member lool


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

I was gonna get a vape pen but if it aint don then im abit unsure...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Other spoon off FDD dunno how they so the honeycomb bit!?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

does anyone care.to.vouch for.me.ive.met ice and.yorkie in person


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Other spoon off FDD dunno how they so the honeycomb bit!?View attachment 3148029View attachment 3148032


a honeycomb is either a fume with gold.or silver or a.method called dotstacking.bro.complicated stuff nice spoon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Lmao dub and tonic. Don't quite ring lol I don't go in for the multiple username games man I can hardly remember what I had for dinner let alone prior aliases lmao 

Least I could never give yas up I wouldn't know who was who lmao

Robbie, this lad obv has access to some nice glass pieces though I'm just waiting on him dropping a link to a web store. Unless I've missed it already?!

Do tell dub?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> a honeycomb is either a fume with gold.or silver or a.method called dotstacking.bro.complicated stuff nice spoon


Cheers, prize both pieces as one offs. You blow glass then obv are you uk?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

no.webstore bro im working.on.it.il.hit.you up some pics mate?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

nope i.have close.friends.who.do.i hqve blown.bits and.thats my aim i import and.retail my mates.stuff.tryna.make a living.off.it and.il make sure you.dont.go away unhappy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Cool.whats.with.the.full.stops.lol.

Got a selection of bowls to look at man? 18,8


----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

my phone mate does my head in lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Lol reminds me of when I bust the space bar on my keyboard


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Is that the time . . Must be cookie o clock by now, time to fook me eyeballs up


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

@robbie, did u see the BMF I posted m8 ?


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Baz .... I like cookies ..... just saying  lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

I did mate very very nice. You gonna top her?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Got gifted 2 20 mg temazepam
today for sharing my weed lol debating weather to save the other or drop it 2 lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I did mate very very nice. You gonna top her?


Do u think I should ? I wasn't going to. U can have some of my cookies m8 , no worries, u want them next week or wanna wait till I send u cuts aswell ?


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

By the way lads im about to grab a clone of psycosis from a different circle to the one we all got it from originally.... any one want a clone once ive vegged it big enough??


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Drop it m8 ! Lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

I didnt top mine and got little side buds but a massive main cola so id guess you would get more yield if topped?


----------



## RobbieP (May 8, 2014)

Im not sure if I grew bmf on a grow log here or over at zon . Ill try n find my pics


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> By the way lads im about to grab a clone of psycosis from a different circle to the one we all got it from originally.... any one want a clone once ive vegged it big enough??


If ur offering Robbie lol. I held the psycho for ages, past it on to a few and now it seems like im the only fucker without it!


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)

Fucked me peepers up again !.......


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2014)

Mind = blown 
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5279546?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dubaholic (May 8, 2014)

On a comp now thank fuck, so ive got some regular beans 

dont know if anyones up for a swap or something but il list what i got..


http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/klock-werkz-orangez-marijuana-seeds.html

http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/ogk-knuckle-draggerz-marijuana-seeds.html

http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/mack-da-knife-cannabis-seeds.html


http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/night-stalkerz-ogk-marijuana-seeds.html


* (GodBud x SK#1) X Buddha Ballz Kush*
*
 (GodBud x Haze) X Buddha Ballz Kush

Buddha balls kush
*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I was gonna get a vape pen but if it aint don then im abit unsure...


robbe hes safe as houses bruv, u want il send it to you?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)

A up Ic3 if any of them ghoji root send us one man.....heard of all sorts of phenos off the ghoji....strawberry, neopolitan,berry lol allsorts wish I never gave u the cunt now lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 8, 2014)

Just finished work I'm fucked man let me tell ya....time for a brew and a big joint me thinks....what a fuckin shift


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> On a comp now thank fuck, so ive got some regular beans
> 
> dont know if anyones up for a swap or something but il list what i got..
> 
> ...


Beans are pricy to fuck but I love the writeup on the strains


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> On a comp now thank fuck, so ive got some regular beans
> 
> dont know if anyones up for a swap or something but il list what i got..
> 
> ...


He talks some amount of shut 2 lol "
I'm in 42, so that will never play for me. They did suffer from a huge hit of PM that summer. What a curse! Never saw it before the last two years! Now must be on me toes or get fucked big time!! Could the Gov be releasing tons in the air?" yes the government are releasing powdery mildew to get those pesky growers...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Aye Dub's a good lad.

And I'll smoke anybody under the table, open challenge!


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye Dub's a good lad.
> 
> And I'll smoke anybody under ths table, open challenge!


 not possible.....weed jus makes me strong...ill take the challenge as long as its an e one cba to go anywhere lol...morning nice to see all these posts on dubs new shop thread lol....free pass, no hazing and this is what happens lmao....morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> does anyone care to vouch for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mind = blown
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5279546?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


As soon as she said 
"I'm giving you the convenience of your own fricking house"
and
"I use photoshop because.........I just like it" 
I stopped watching, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not possible.....weed jus makes me strong...ill take the challenge as long as its an e one cba to go anywhere lol...morning nice to see all these posts on dubs new shop thread lol....free pass, no hazing and this is what happens lmao....morning


he's a friend of Ic3's i've already cut him.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As soon as she said
> "I'm giving you the convenience of your own fricking house"
> and
> "I use photoshop because.........I just like it"
> I stopped watching, lol.


She's nervous! Ignore the shoddy sales pitch and see the product for what it is! Wouldn't you want a slice of the€ 122876680000.00. A year cosmetics industry? I agree it's early days yet but she's onto something big


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Look at it this way...ur watching a makeup vid on the youtube but don't have the colour the fine ass honeys using...it's cool just go to the makeup store n download it. With a simple #800080 u now look as purple as an umpa lump


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> She's nervous! Ignore the shoddy sales pitch and see the product for what it is! Wouldn't you want a slice of the€ 122876680000.00. A year cosmetics industry? I agree it's early days yet but she's onto something big


No man, think about what it actually does.

It's just a powder/wax printer costing $300 that still has to be filled with chemicals (costing more money).

Sure some silver spoon fed 15-16-17 year old missy can get whatever colour eye shadow she can find on the net printed out in her bedroom saving them a lift from mummy/bus into town to actually go buy it themselves but.......

It's another "I want and I want it now" gadget just like the iphone, It's a novel idea but the realistic market share would be very small.
I'm not into gadgets that slowly turn humans into reclusive, selfish motherfuckers to be honest and playing a part in that indoctrination through the minds of the young for financial motivations is not good for future society as a whole.

Just my opinion.......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

How many teenage girls do you know that go through $300 of make up in a year?

Scratch that, how many grown women do you know who use $300 worth of make up in a couple of years?

To put it into perspective Mac and Bobby Brown are about the best make ups you can buy and kids are not buying it, they buy the cheap couple of quid stuff.
Foundation is £25 ish and lipsticks are about £5-£8.
Foundation lasts about 3 months is used 5 days a week and lipsticks last a good 4 months.

Now turn the $300 unit sale price (before makeup inks) into actual shop bought makeup purchases.
A couple of years till the unit has even paid for itself as the only thing it gives is convenience.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, think about what it actually does.
> 
> It's just a powder/wax printer costing $300 that still has to be filled with chemicals (costing more money).
> 
> ...


Exactly!they'll have to buy the makeup cartridges that fit that product (like apple do..yay @ product dependency) =more money... but still cheaper then them going out n buying each individual peace of makeup especially if said peace retails around 15 euro a pop each time.I'd have guessed the product would be marketed towards 30 somethings originally until a more cost effective approach in production is sorted.
"I'm not into gadgets that slowly turn humans into reclusive, selfish motherfuckers" he typed on his computer lol jk. Get what ur saying but fuck me some money's to be made here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Rimmer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, think about what it actually does.
> 
> It's just a powder/wax printer costing $300 that still has to be filled with chemicals (costing more money).
> 
> ...


no shit i went into the bedroom the other day and found my lass with two bits of masking tape on her eyelids, said it worked perfectly. don;t asked me what worked perfectly but it did...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Like I said it shouldn't really be marketed for teens but working 30 somethings that don't have to time to brows the Isles buuut how many 13-14 yr old have 500 mobile phones? All down to how much mommy n daddy want the fuckers to shut the hell up lol n she mentioned the initial cost of the product being expensive but the add one (makeup cartridges) to cost effective.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

why are we talking war paint this morning? must be time for a bongo... might go wild and have a dab haha tis FRIDAY after all.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why are we talking war paint this morning? must be time for a bongo... might go wild and have a dab haha tis FRIDAY after all.


I think this is an amazing idea 
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5279546?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

It'll be filled with cheap chinese powders to get the same colour, there's no way she'd get licenses from major make up houses.

I can see Mac laughing her out of the door, my missus has to go to Manchester to buy foundation and there's a reason for that.
Exclusivity and brand image. 

As soon as everybody can get it at their fingertips it's no longer "exclusive" and brings down the perceived value of brand.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Best thing since sliced bread.......

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ylinedesign/a-goose-that-lays-golden-eggs


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll be filled with cheap chinese powders to get the same colour, there's no way she'd get licenses from major make up houses.
> 
> I can see Mac laughing her out of the door, my missus has to go to Manchester to buy foundation and there's a reason for that.
> Exclusivity and brand image.
> ...


Im sure certain patents will come into play n all that. 
the same applies for my missus she gets her stuff sent from Germany but it shows the length n price (ask ur missus the price if her makeup) their willing to go to.she had mentioned the chemical they use for the production of the makeup have been approved n I'd assume ud be able to purchase different cartridges based on quality of the ingredients.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im sure certain patents will come into play n all that.
> the same applies for my missus she gets her stuff sent from Germany but it shows the length n price (ask ur missus the price if her makeup) their willing to go to.she had mentioned the chemical they use for the production of the makeup have been approved n I'd assume ud be able to purchase different cartridges based on quality of the ingredients.


Yeah the chemicals have been approved for use on human skin, I can get counterfeit Mac eyeshadows from China @ 75p each but you wouldn't want to spread it on your face.

I'm sure you would be able to get better quality carts but even with supposed licensing it's still going to be more expensive that buying from a legit shop.

My missus buys Mac, she pays about £25-£35 for a foundation AND that's with a discount for taking them your old bottle back so they can send it back to the factory, clean it out and refill it.
Proper makeup houses have their own chemists and labs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Sorry I've just been on the Mac website and lipsticks are £15!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry I've just been on the Mac website and lipsticks are £15!


Now look up gel eyeliner and foundation,blush mascara n so on...would be easier to just buy one cartridge wouldn't it? Didn't have a clue about how expensive it all was till we got into this discussion lol gonna have words with my missus lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Fuck me that was a close call........HGV full of guns got ripped off a few towns over and firearms unit just turnt up in our block of flats demanding to search every flat in the block as they have had intelligence someone is holding some of the guns in here, with a combination of demanding a warrant before they enter n flashing my military ID have managed to fuck em off but not happy as they are still wandering around in the block...........not fucking good for my nerves goddammit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Now look up gel eyeliner and foundation,blush mascara n so on...would be easier to just buy one cartridge wouldn't it? Didn't have a clue about how expensive it all was till we got into this discussion lol gonna have words with my missus lol


It would be easier to get one cartridge but that's not possible.
It'll be a set of say 6 main colour cartridges that make a pallet of so many colours just like a regular printer would. 

Mac is top end though, lol.
The most I spend on shit is on aftershave, I can do £60-£80 on a bottle but it'll last me a year or two.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me that was a close call........HGV full of guns got ripped off a few towns over and firearms unit just turnt up in our block of flats demanding to search every flat in the block as they have had intelligence someone is holding some of the guns in here, with a combination of demanding a warrant before they enter n flashing my military ID have managed to fuck em off but not happy as they are still wandering around in the block...........not fucking good for my nerves goddammit


U gonna dismantle to play safe? Not like u can move anything about.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry I've just been on the Mac website and lipsticks are £15!


Yeah well if it helps i know most of the women down this way spend a good £100 a month with Avon lol, they do love paying to excess for shite lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> HGV full of guns got ripped off


That sounds sketchy as fuck mate!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah well if it helps i know most of the women down this way spend a good £100 a month with Avon lol, they do love paying to excess for shite lol


Avon are just fucking rip off merchants and they've been into the older lot for years lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Well be on the fucking Bettaware tip next!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That sounds sketchy as fuck mate!?


Was a delivery from the gun importers to the main UK distributors place, over 600 shotguns n hunting rifles

will pm you the link if you want but dont want it going up in the thread coz of location


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Those e cigs are on their way out 2....must have seemed some investment at the time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Was a delivery from the gun importers to the main UK distributors place, over 600 shotguns n hunting rifles


Inside job much!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Inside job much!


will pm you the link if you want but dont want it going up in the thread coz of location


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> will pm you the link if you want but dont want it going up in the thread coz of location


That sort of things goes on the news id have thought.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

I remember seeing convoys carrying brand new tanks coming from Vickers in Leeds regular when I was a kid.

That's some sight when your a lad, 20 odd tanks, fresh out of the shop trundling down the road on flatbed artics.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> will pm you the link if you want but dont want it going up in the thread coz of location


Aye no bother but I would think that shit will be national news by teatime.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Time for a J whilst watching some ballet lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye no bother but I would think that shit will be national news by teatime.


oh its all over the news already, just dont want it plastered all over this thread lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Quite funny also how badly they are mis-reporting the incident, keeps appearing in the press that £100k of guns went missing n some of em are worth £20k each when in actuality its over 600 that HAS gone missing n cost of the order from the manufacturer was over £720k an thats at trade prices lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

A morning 1 for you yorkie


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

morning geezers, zedd my bad mate il try keep it to pm's, relax yeah old battmans a loon but a good grower haha guys in jail now gifted me beans.before he got busted, fucking boring.skint friday for me!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> A morning 1 for you yorkie


That bridge at the beginning is a learner class bridge, it would be one of the first bridges to jump learning to BASE.

Good video that, props to the camera guy for his work, brilliant editing and the angles from underneath as he jumps first are cool.

Gave me a tingle up the back of may neck.
Grinding the boat lip on landing and then hookturn somersaults at the end..........


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Yay 4 arm perc arrived n so did my spacecase (don't get the biggest it's waaaay 2 big lol about 3.5inch wide lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That bridge at the beginning is a learner class bridge, it would be one of the first bridges to jump learning to BASE.
> 
> Good video that, props to the camera guy for his work, brilliant editing and the angles from underneath as he jumps first are cool.
> 
> ...


The channel that made it (Devinsupertramp/DevinGraham) has some epic videos on their youtube channel lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

@lemon 

*London Cannabis Club*
6 mins ·
Hey peeps. Finn from Feed The Birds will be in Limehouse at 2:00pm TODAY with free seeds and a few limited edition Feed The Birds T-shirts. T-Shirts are £20, seeds are free. Who wants to meet? Better be quick, he's only got 5 T-Shirts left!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Oldscool......


----------



## Turbanator (May 9, 2014)

a old dude i know has his own orichird, yeh thats the circles i now roll,,

anywyays i was syaing take sum clones bang em down bottom of ya orchidand let em rollhe dint say no but he keeps mentioning sum peruvian stuff, looks like grass blades but it gets u stoned?


that right#/?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

Nice.piece relax, like the ashcatcher, haha that finn lad has a massive following.on facebook, i wouldnt travel for sensi seeds though


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oldscool......


the guys is my god i been skating 10 year hes still the best to me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> the guys is my god i been skating 10 year hes still the best to me


I agree....






And he does it all on a shredded board with fuck all nose/tail! lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 9, 2014)

fuk me you 2 go get a room


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I agree....


Man my fav skater use to love tony hawk games! Man I miss skating


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

I can't skate for shit, tried for a year or so then fucked it off.

I've got grown mates who skate to work, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

I could just about olly a 3 set.


----------



## Turbanator (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I could just about olly a 3 set.



before or after your 3 morning weetabix? your only little so need that 3rd one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

Table tops an barspins more my mark lol nowt like bricking it full pelt at a rail or set of steps, got a lot more fear now hahah


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't skate for shit, tried for a year or so then fucked it off.
> 
> I've got grown mates who skate to work, lol.


skate be fucked...i can bearly walk !.. but i did like this...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got a lot more fear now hahah


Exactly why my Yamaha is still conveniently sat on a stand in bits and I'm being a lazy bastard sorting it.

If I'm honest, lol.

I want it finished but I can see what's going to happen.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Table tops an barspins more my mark lol nowt like bricking it full pelt at a rail or set of steps, got a lot more fear now hahah


been.there and got hurt doimg a 8 set at morrisons into a car bonnet was in pain.for.weeks with cracked.ribs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly why my Yamaha is still conveniently sat on a stand in bits and I'm being a lazy bastard sorting it.
> 
> If I'm honest, lol.
> 
> I want it finished but I can see what's going to happen.




u still not osrted that bike out? shiyyat by the time u get round to it the fucker will be tax expemt


n fuck scateboarding, like baz i ave trouble walking lmao,,,,makes me swear thinking boot it


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

i had a real shitty dream last night ,i got taxed by a gang of polish fellas, cleaned me out & got nasty !, just so happens , there are fucking loads of polish around here, fucking shops full of em over weekend buying vody ect. suffice to say ,a womping padlock is now on the shed & a rather large blade is on standby, ile butcher any cunt i find trying to get at my girls ! ( well ile scare the fuck out of em at least )
..nothing against Polish by the way, just so happens theres a fucking shed load of em were i live, mostly young blokes.


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

para... para...paranoid...much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> i had a real shitty dream last night ,i got taxed by a gang of polish fellas, cleaned me out & got nasty !, just so happens , there are fucking loads of polish around here, fucking shops full of em over weekend buying vody ect. suffice to say ,a womping padlock is now on the shed & a rather large blade is on standby, ile butcher any cunt i find trying to get at my girls ! ( well ile scare the fuck out of em at least )


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

lmao Ice, looks just like me too !


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

what happend to Badgers by the way ? havent heard off him for a while now !, oh & Del ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u still not osrted that bike out? shiyyat by the time u get round to it the fucker will be tax expemt


Tax is £15 a year!

I need the money to sort it to be fair.
I bought an angle grinder last month though so I can start cleaning the frame up for powder coating now the weather is better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

That's the bench torch ordered.

10-20 day estimated delivery time, cunts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't skate for shit, tried for a year or so then fucked it off.
> 
> I've got grown mates who skate to work, lol.


Long board all the way lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Mind the missus has got a necklace on her neck that UPS says is still says is in LA!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly why my Yamaha is still conveniently sat on a stand in bits and I'm being a lazy bastard sorting it.
> 
> If I'm honest, lol.
> 
> I want it finished but I can see what's going to happen.


yamaha what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yamaha what?


1999 DT125R.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tax is £15 a year!
> 
> I need the money to sort it to be fair.
> I bought an angle grinder last month though so I can start cleaning the frame up for powder coating now the weather is better.


I hope thats not a motorbike frame you are taking a fucking angle grinder to? Get it shot blasted as the welds arent fantastic on a lot of bikes n ya dont wanna take more off with a grinder lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yamaha what?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1999 DT125R.


Yeah def get it shotblasted, cost less than £70, then whack some supermoto wheels n tyres on it an a tuned YZ/YZ-F125 lump in it with an overbore kit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I hope thats not a motorbike frame you are taking a fucking angle grinder to? Get it shot blasted as the welds arent fantastic on a lot of bikes n ya dont wanna take more off with a grinder lol


Yeah, it's only to take the surface rust off, slight grind and then wire brush attachment.
It's not bad enough that I need to go daft with it, just a cleanup.

As a bonus though my advising mechanic is the guy who looked after Dougie Lampkins kit when he was a lad.
Official Honda mech for 35years he was, works out of his shed/garage at home now he's knocking on.
He keeps egging me on to bore the 125cc lump up to 175cc and rejet it, lol.
He's still a hooligan pushing 60 years old!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah def get it shotblasted, cost less than £70, then whack some supermoto wheels n tyres on it an a tuned YZ/YZ-F125 lump in it with an overbore kit


It's getting a full supermoto conversion.

The DTR lump is better than a YZ though, the YZ/YZ-F is a race engine with a close ratio.
Belting torque but no staying power and needs a top-end rebuild everytime you sneeze.

Mine is a jap spec import, fully derestricted with working ypvs (limited production) and a Dep silencer.
I've got a Big One chrome expansion chamber to go on the front.

When it's finished (  ) it'll do 0-60 in about 5sec and pull to 100mph.
It does 0-60 in about 7 secs now and pulls to about 85mph.

That's if it stays a 125cc and I don't go all 175 crazy, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, it's only to take the surface rust off, slight grind and then wire brush attachment.
> It's not bad enough that I need to go daft with it, just a cleanup.
> 
> As a bonus though my advising mechanic is the guy who looked after Dougie Lampkins kit when he was a lad.
> ...


Then give him the bike n a wad of money n let him get the fuck on with it then lmao

I have never kept a single bike ive owned standard lol, fuck 18 years ago i had TZR125 an we put a HPE racing lump in it from a track bike, went from 11 bhp to over 40 and would terrorise R1`s/Fireblades etc thru the country lanes

honestly if it was my bike id give it to him n ask him to put a tuned 4 stroke lump from the YZF125 in it....something along the lines of.....

175-201cc overbore kit
Engine fully blueprinted & valves re-ground to a 3 angle seat
Ported/polished and gas flowed head
high lift & duration camshaft
Aftermarket exhaust (Yoshimura/Akropovic preferably)
Blueprinted and polished carburettor with larger jets
K&N air filter in modified airbox( not the cone filters that replace the airbox)
Different size front n rear cogs to fit in with engine mods

Oh and I nearly forgot....All hail dougie lampkin lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Then give him the bike n a wad of money n let him get the fuck on with it then lmao
> 
> I have never kept a single bike ive owned standard lol, fuck 18 years ago i had TZR125 an we put a HPE racing lump in it from a track bike, went from 11 bhp to over 40 and would terrorise R1`s/Fireblades etc thru the country lanes
> 
> ...


The YZF is a 250cc 4 stroke crosser.
The YZF-R is a 125cc 4 stroke sports bike.

If I could afford to do that 250cc 4 stroke conversion and the work I'd just pass my test, buy something like a DR400 and still save money.

If your suggesting dropping the 125cc 4 stroke lump in instead of the 125cc 2 stroke it has then you need a slap rimmer...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

The man's a genius bike mechanic but at £25 an hour for labour I'm doing as much of it myself as I can.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The YZF is a 250cc 4 stroke crosser.
> The YZF-R is a 125cc 4 stroke sports bike.
> 
> If I could afford to do that 250cc 4 stroke conversion and the work I'd just pass my test, buy something like a DR400 and still save money.
> ...


either the YZF-R from the road bike or on the USA you can get a 125 4 stroke crosser engine for the YZF, very rare but they do exist

Or keep the 2 banger n get a N20 kit for it, works btter on 2 stroke engines than anything else


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The man's a genius bike mechanic but at £25 an hour for labour I'm doing as much of it myself as I can.


honestly mate save up the money n let him do it, mate of mine had a similar attitude with his Escort Mexico, tried doing a lot of the work himself to save money n car was good but not great, eventually got pissed off with it n saved up then went to HPE n had his engine done by Jeff Harris n now its absolutely bulletproof, kicking out another 43bhp over when he did it and will light the wheels up in any gear lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> honestly mate save up the money n let him do it, mate of mine had a similar attitude with his Escort Mexico, tried doing a lot of the work himself to save money n car was good but not great, eventually got pissed off with it n saved up then went to HPE n had his engine done by Jeff Harris n now its absolutely bulletproof, kicking out another 43bhp over when he did it and will light the wheels up in any gear lol


We are talking about a single cylinder 2 stroke engine mate, how much fucking power do you think it can produce!?
It's already the best 125cc engine ever made maxed out, a rebore would be the only thing that would make a difference to what it can do now.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many teenage girls do you know that go through $300 of make up in a year?
> 
> Scratch that, how many grown women do you know who use $300 worth of make up in a couple of years?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Lol, she is a sorry sight....


.........


----------



## welshwizzard (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me that was a close call........HGV full of guns got ripped off a few towns over and firearms unit just turnt up in our block of flats demanding to search every flat in the block as they have had intelligence someone is holding some of the guns in here, with a combination of demanding a warrant before they enter n flashing my military ID have managed to fuck em off but not happy as they are still wandering around in the block...........not fucking good for my nerves goddammit


There was a popo chopper over near my other house last night, well, 3 am this morning when I took dog before work. Sly bastards. Think they were after a driver though the way it was moving.

Still not nice!

Be well arsed with them demanding shit, they can fuck off!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We are talking about a single cylinder 2 stroke engine mate, how much fucking power do you think it can produce!?
> It's already the best 125cc engine ever made maxed out, a rebore would be the only thing that would make a difference to what it can do now.


Well they come with around 11 HP, you can easily get the 2 banger up over 25 n the 4 banger up to around 35, just depends on how much money you want to spend to achieve it lol, if ur gonna keep it as a 2 banger why not look at a race tuned YZ lump from a crosser


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well they come with around 11 HP, you can easily get the 2 banger up over 25 n the 4 banger up to around 35, just depends on how much money you want to spend to achieve it lol, if ur gonna keep it as a 2 banger why not look at a race tuned YZ lump from a crosser


Because like I've said the DTR lump is a better/faster lump than the YZ one.
The DTR lump is the best 125cc lump ever made, there's nothing else that can touch it.
A Jap spec DTR sits at 33hp if derestricted and that's without really any mods.

The YZ lump is designed for racing so it has no topspeed power, the YZ also has a much smaller/lighter frame than the DTR.

The thing to do really is put a DTR lump into a lighter (road legal) YZ frame and then tune it accordingly.
I have thought about the upside down forks from a YZ 250 on the DTR though, upside down forks look cool.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because like I've said the DTR lump is a better/faster lump than the YZ one.
> The DTR lump is the best 125cc lump ever made, there's nothing else that can touch it.
> A Jap import DTR sits at 33hp if derestricted and that's without really any mods.
> 
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> Because like I've said the DTR lump is a better/faster lump than the YZ one.
> The DTR lump is the best 125cc lump ever made, there's nothing else that can touch it.
> A Jap spec DTR sits at 33hp if derestricted and that's without really any mods.
> 
> ...


You may even find upside down forks for it from either XT/DR/YZ 125 or something similar, at the end of the day providing the mounting hole in the frame is same size you could probably fit upside downs from any manufacturer providing you get the yokes as well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You may even find upside down forks for it from either XT/DR/YZ 125 or something similar, at the end of the day providing the mounting hole in the frame is same size you could probably fit upside downs from any manufacturer providing you get the yokes as well


It's making the wheels fit as well that's tricky (otherwise speedo and mileage is out), the back wheel has to fit in the DTR swingarm.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

Owned!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Owned!


 LMAO, i love doing this kinda shit, get the fuckers all tongue tied n frustrated n nearly give em a breakdown lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2014)

This is just brilliant.........


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> LMAO, i love doing this kinda shit, get the fuckers all tongue tied n frustrated n nearly give em a breakdown lol


Wish we had that many laws protecting us over here! If a garda thinks the laws being broken then can walk right in,no warrant needed.


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

http://www.steelhousefestival.com/
any of you intrested ,or going ? its across road from me if you are


----------



## welshwizzard (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> http://www.steelhousefestival.com/
> any of you intrested ,or going ? its across road from me if you are


Nope but my mates run this

http://www.audiofarm.co.uk/


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> http://www.steelhousefestival.com/
> any of you intrested ,or going ? its across road from me if you are


 not my cup of tea mate but u have a good one


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Nope but my mates run this
> 
> http://www.audiofarm.co.uk/


 plenty of pussy at that one no doubt


----------



## welshwizzard (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> plenty of pussy at that one no doubt


Yeah lots of hippies and birds. Good people man. Makes it more enjoyable. I'll be taking down a shitload of smoke for communal sessions


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not my cup of tea mate but u have a good one


lol, nor mine m8, but ide invite you over for afternoon tea if you were going .


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> LMAO, i love doing this kinda shit, get the fuckers all tongue tied n frustrated n nearly give em a breakdown lol


 ive only done this once with the filth and it worked, friends were round one summer...dikhead father wasn't watchin the kids and the 2 year old ran off....short story we found him a mile away ffs......people had reported seeing a kid and old bill turn up outside my house and starts with the questions and wants name and addys, I told him that the child had been found and he was no longer needed, wouldn't give name or addy as I have committed no crime and he fuked off in a rite huff...this was a country copper prob not used to it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 9, 2014)

Was gonna say can imagine baz in the middle if the mosh pit...but I'm guessing you'll munch a few cookies and mong out somewhere?...was reading that badkittys? Thread the other day the cooking with hash and all that malarky....she knows her stuff don't she man...them chocolate bombs look fun


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Yeah lots of hippies and birds. Good people man. Makes it more enjoyable. I'll be taking down a shitload of smoke for communal sessions


 never met a hippy who wasn't full of shit, they usually hiding summin imo


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was gonna say can imagine baz in the middle if the mosh pit...but I'm guessing you'll munch a few cookies and mong out somewhere?...was reading that badkittys? Thread the other day the cooking with hash and all that malarky....she knows her stuff don't she man...them chocolate bombs look fun


 lol, youre bang on m8, im too old and fucked for that malarky


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 9, 2014)

Just seen this made me piss


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

Almond canna cookie dough


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3148892
> 
> Almond canna cookie dough


 tonites red eye?


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

Few hazy evenings ahead .


----------



## welshwizzard (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> never met a hippy who wasn't full of shit, they usually hiding summin imo


Well most my age are full of shit yeah!

But I'll settle for a bit of tribal sessions or tech house at 4am off my barnet in summer.


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

I could do with one of those baz, bored out of my mind would be a slight understatement 0_______o


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> I could do with one of those baz, bored out of my mind would be a slight understatement 0_______o


They will be winging there way soon m8 , or you're always welcome down the shed !


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> They will be winging there way soon m8 , or you're always welcome down the shed !


I'll jump in my teleporter see ya in 2! haha cannot wait for that epic red eye ^_^


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

ha bubble cloner is done, new airstoes and pressure vales so i can adjust the bubbling shit power.


prolly do sum cuts tomoz...maybe.

gunna hav to crack sum beans, or take the cuts,, my oh my


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 9, 2014)

Well thats me out of smoke again so need to go pay my spanish friend a visit 2nite, went to see him last nite and it was his day off, cunt I needed smoke lol, now just to pass the time til 10 and I can go get some, oh well stuck sittin thru the hotel kids show not stoned, better compensate with plenty beer


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well thats me out of smoke again so need to go pay my spanish friend a visit 2nite, went to see him last nite and it was his day off, cunt I needed smoke lol, now just to pass the time til 10 and I can go get some, oh well stuck sittin thru the hotel kids show not stoned, better compensate with plenty beer


So did you get moved resorts in the end mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> They will be winging there way soon m8 , or you're always welcome down the shed !


Will have to trade ya something for some when I harvest if ur up for it baz? got a few friends that dont smoke that wanna try weed so promised em id find some edibles at some point for em to try


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Will have to trade ya something for some when I harvest if ur up for it baz? got a few friends that dont smoke that wanna try weed so promised em id find some edibles at some point for em to try


I will stick a couple in post for u Tuesday if u want m8 ?


----------



## snoyl (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Then give him the bike n a wad of money n let him get the fuck on with it then lmao
> 
> I have never kept a single bike ive owned standard lol, fuck 18 years ago i had TZR125 an we put a HPE racing lump in it from a track bike, went from 11 bhp to over 40 and would terrorise R1`s/Fireblades etc thru the country lanes
> 
> ...


u r a FUCKING BELL END...do u really think ayone is going to believe u had a 125 that "terrorized r1s and fireblades".ur a walter mitty tool


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

snoyl said:


> u r a FUCKING BELL END...do u really think ayone is going to believe u had a 125 that "terrorized r1s and fireblades".ur a walter mitty tool


Tell you what ya mug you go learn how to read the directions on a bottle of nutrients ya spastic twat, fucking using biobizz without the grow bottle even AFTER the bloke in the hydro shop TOLD you to use it

Now take your self and your fucked up defoliated, mutant, not fed correctly skanky looking plants back over to the shitty gay uk wannabe thread where you can all act like tough guys together.....fucking noob

Also if you knew about motorbikes( and not just fucking up plants n being a moron) you would know that a superbike will never keep up with a smaller lighter bike or supermoto thru the back lanes you fucking tool


----------



## rambo22 (May 9, 2014)

i drove a lil 125cc italjet dragster ped from brux in western france to harlow,essex yrs ago carnt say i terrorized anyone, was pretty fucking terrified tho lolol was raining real bad the whole way n took bout 16hr lol or sumfing silly like that, wasnt too bad on UK motoways but the french side was hell! they drive much faster on there slow lane n me lil ped could only do 75mph with my fat arse on it lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

"Spastic twat" LMFAO


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I will stick a couple in post for u Tuesday if u want m8 ?


That would be lovely thank you mate but not got anything to give ya back for another 8-9 weeks so would feel a bit bad about saying yes lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

How r you mr Rambo ? Still stirring up the natives lol


----------



## snoyl (May 9, 2014)

Lol,bet those cunts were flapping on their r1s when they heard ur hairdrier coming u fucking wee dafty


----------



## rambo22 (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> How r you mr Rambo ? Still stirring up the natives lol


lol

yeah im alrite baz, same old shit different day n all that jazz mate, you got a new camera or sumthing? loving the plants geezer your smashing it baz, dunno bout the eyeball shots tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Lol,bet those cunts were flapping on their r1s when they heard ur hairdrier coming u fucking wee dafty


If i wanted to hear shit mate id get your grow log narrated, would have to be rated 18 or XXX though coz it would be like listening to the survivor stories from Aushwitz the way your plants look


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Never seen that side of u rimmer lol 


Saerimmner said:


> Tell you what ya mug you go learn how to read the directions on a bottle of nutrients ya spastic twat, fucking using biobizz without the grow bottle even AFTER the bloke in the hydro shop TOLD you to use it
> 
> Now take your self and your fucked up defoliated, mutant, not fed correctly skanky looking plants back over to the shitty gay uk wannabe thread where you can all act like tough guys together.....fucking noob
> 
> Also if you knew about motorbikes( and not just fucking up plants n being a moron) you would know that a superbike will never keep up with a smaller lighter bike or supermoto thru the back lanes you fucking tool


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Never seen that side of u rimmer lol


lol, I do normally try to just laugh the twats off but just pisses me off when these morons come in acting all charlie big bollocks for no reason when not even a day before they were thanking you for helping them with their grow coz hes that much of a degenerate he cant even read the instructions on the bottle ffs, only reason hes doing it is to look good in front of his other little faggot mates in the other thread


----------



## rambo22 (May 9, 2014)

why wasnt there no pics of the spacecase relax when u put the new bong part pics up? u said its too big i know but apart from that whatcha reckon?


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol
> 
> yeah im alrite baz, same old shit different day n all that jazz mate, you got a new camera or sumthing? loving the plants geezer your smashing it baz, dunno bout the eyeball shots tho lol


Nicked me mrs cam m8 lol, I'm getting me shit together growing wise cheers m8, yes the eyeballshots weren't called for were they lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> why wasnt there no pics of the spacecase relax when u put the new bong part pics up? u said its too big i know but apart from that whatcha reckon?


Shit arrived b4 I went to work,I'll post a load tonight.first thoughts is that it's a fucking solid bit of kit n no grinding sound off omponents when turned n I'll do a more detailed bit when I get home.


----------



## snoyl (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If i wanted to hear shit mate id get your grow log narrated, would have to be rated 18 or XXX though coz it would be like listening to the survivor stories from Aushwitz the way your plants look


Terrorizing r1s and fireblades on ur 125 mate yeah?r u sure?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

grr gota go swap a bulb out fucker blew. CUNT

eveing all, gunna go fill my bubble cloner upto, seems its needing to be bubbling 24hrs b4 use


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 9, 2014)

Found your new bike ice


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

I ve owned an R1 and now have a ktm 450, if a 125 endure bike has 40 hp, its gonna munch and r1 on slicks on back country roads which is y I don't have a r1 anymore.....what u ride snoyl?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So did you get moved resorts in the end mate?


No did I fuck mate they wanted far too much money to move me resorts and they even wanted to charge me 500 quid to bring my fligjt 4ward a week so I could just head home aft a week, so im pretty much stuck where I am for the duration, just tryi g to make the most of it for the kids,


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

I got the 450...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Terrorizing r1s and fireblades on ur 125 mate yeah?r u sure?


Remind me again how many years you have ridden bikes n how many you have owned? 

You are a complete fucking moron mate, tell ya what, you go find yaself an R1 or blade an ill borrow a STANDARD 125 sports bike off a mate n lets see if you can keep up with me thru the country lanes, its put your money where your shit talking mouth is time


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No did I fuck mate they wanted far too much money to move me resorts and they even wanted to charge me 500 quid to bring my fligjt 4ward a week so I could just head home aft a week, so im pretty much stuck where I am for the duration, just tryi g to make the most of it for the kids,


Once the kids are happy fuck it mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

FUKSAKE, one of me ballasts or both bulbs has gone in me flower tent, i mean 1st bit if equipment to go down in 5 yrs or summert so cant reall moan but SHIT, id just put a seoncd lot in for flower so now im on 4 plants under a 600 NOT happy, skint as it is, SHIIIT!!!

typical wen i just get rid of a digi too,lol

went up yesterday to feed and noticed the fuse in lead had tripped, 3amp fuse, my bad, so swapped out and the bulb wouldnt fire so i left it nd just swapped bulbs now, plugged in and it fired so unplugged to duct bak up and now it wont fire, cunting thing, swapped bulbs bak and nothing, the ballast is humming too


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKSAKE, one of me ballasts or both bulbs has gone in me flower tent, i mean 1st bit if equipment to go down in 5 yrs or summert so cant reall moan but SHIT, id just put a seoncd lot in for flower so now im on 4 plants under a 600 NOT happy, skint as it is, SHIIIT!!!
> 
> typical wen i just get rid of a digi too,lol
> 
> went up yesterday to feed and noticed the fuse in lead had tripped, 3amp fuse, my bad, so swapped out and the bulb wouldnt fire so i left it nd just swapped bulbs now, plugged in and it fired so unplugged to duct bak up and now it wont fire, cunting thing, swapped bulbs bak and nothing, the ballast is humming too


 on the digi mines got a delay if ya turn it off and on quickly it doesn't come on for a few mins....


----------



## ninja1 (May 9, 2014)

hows it going guys long time no see? feeling depressed almost lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> on the digi mines got a delay if ya turn it off and on quickly it doesn't come on for a few mins....


na i just got rid of it, dont like digis, too noisey and some put out rf interfeirance and get you busted,(it happens)
just cant work it out.was orite i swpape dout bulb and checked and it fired, dcted bak up and nothing,

im aware ther is a delay, even on magnetics,, il leave it off while morrow


nina havent u ust harvested? why depressed?


----------



## ninja1 (May 9, 2014)

nah im day 14 of flower tomorrow, not sure how im gonna do with em. used bigger pots but sorta feels like theyve stretched, ill get a pic up tonight when lights come on and show ya. Just working out that even if i hit the yields by the end of the year i wont have as much coino as i hoped and planned for.


----------



## rambo22 (May 9, 2014)

i just thrown away 4 ballasts,2 tents,fans filters i did keep the 4plug relay/timer thing tho, was in the missus garage for years came from a powdery mildew grow, i was tempted to keep the 250 n 400 ballast they looked quite new but i dont use them, the 600s where 5-6 yr old tho n been sat in a garage for a couple of years.


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

Afternoon cunts , nice bit of keyboard warrioring going off here lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i just thrown away 4 ballasts,2 tents,fans filters i did keep the 4plug relay/timer thing tho, was in the missus garage for years came from a powdery mildew grow, i was tempted to keep the 250 n 400 ballast they looked quite new but i dont use them, the 600s where 5-6 yr old tho n been sat in a garage for a couple of years.



fuksake im after a 400 and a 250 too, id have bought them, they dont go in my tents so pm,,, na bovva,

i know 600 over 4 is still fine BUT wen one is 5.5 ft nd the other are 1 ft

you get my drift


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

this is by far the.funniest thing i have read/heard all day lmfao



Saerimmner said:


> If i wanted to hear shit mate id get your grow log narrated, would have to be rated 18 or XXX though coz it would be like listening to the survivor stories from Aushwitz the way your plants look


----------



## rambo22 (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuksake im after a 400 and a 250 too, id have bought them, they dont go in my tents so pm,,, na bovva,
> 
> i know 600 over 4 is still fine BUT wen one is 5.5 ft nd the other are 1 ft
> 
> you get my drift


sorry man, i only thought bout it when i see ya post, i was tempted to keep more of the gear but it was all from a badly infested pm grow of the missus brothers, i was only cleaning the garage out to fit a new freezer in, got a monster chest freezer fucking thing would be perfect for a body lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry man, i only thought bout it when i see ya post, i was tempted to keep more of the gear but it was all from a badly infested pm grow of the missus brothers, i was only cleaning the garage out to fit a new freezer in, got a monster chest freezer fucking thing would be perfect for a body lmao



shit yh i remeber the ones, fucking HUGGE ass things, i had one growing yup, youd find a lamb chop from 1988 like SHIIIT


----------



## ninja1 (May 9, 2014)

how often you lads get visits of your land lord? fuck it gonna go for it man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> how often you lads get visits of your land lord? fuck it gonna go for it man



wenever my acount goes into arrears (never)
or i need repiars then a worker comes,

old house i had new boiler and flue fitted, fucking had a carbon flter strapped to the bam wer old flue was wen they asked to go up

imanned it and said yes
foolish? maybe. ballsy? ohhh yes, tryin chat to him so he dint turn round and see it, hes like u got a light up here im like naaaa mate hahah

anwyays, landlords need to give 14/28 days WRITTEN notice before shwoning up


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit yh i remeber the ones, fucking HUGGE ass things, i had one growing yup, youd find a lamb chop from 1988 like SHIIIT


Lmao, I got one of those, 5 year old stew in there, veg, next door neighbour ,few small children, pony, ect ect .


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Lol, this thread never fails to put a smile on my face lol rimmer ur a fucking champ mate!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

So ice do you need a light or a bulb then???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So ice do you need a light or a bulb then???


isent a light a bulb?

ha yeh ballast, i have numerous bulbs, these we rnew phillips so it cant be them the ballast is like 20 yrs old so im guessin

aye need new,, light as u put it. i have bulbs 400's600's250's


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> isent a light a bulb?
> 
> ha yeh ballast, i have numerous bulbs, these we rnew phillips so it cant be them the ballast is like 20 yrs old so im guessin
> 
> aye need new,, light as u put it. i have bulbs 400's600's250's


if it helps you out of a bind mate ive got a 400 here you can borrow? you would have to pay for postage tho as im skint now after sorting out lil un`s birthday tomoz lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> if it helps you out of a bind mate ive got a 400 here you can borrow? you would have to pay for postage tho as im skint now after sorting out lil un`s birthday tomoz lol



ahh sweet, well lemmi know wat pstage will be, il get it to u OR get a courier to collect,,,, if i use that ukmail u dont need to print the label they bring them.

it will take a load of that, i only need to buy a new one now rather than 2, my veg tent is 34 degrees wit a 600, UNLESS u wanna swap your 4 for my 6?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh sweet, well lemmi know wat pstage will be, il get it to u OR get a courier to collect,,,, if i use that ukmail u dont need to print the label they bring them.
> 
> it will take a load of that, i only need to buy a new one now rather than 2, my veg tent is 34 degrees wit a 600, UNLESS u wanna swap your 4 for my 6?


erm, i do have 2x 400 here if thats what it is you need??? dont suppose you can get hold of a 6" fan n filter by any chance is there as thats what i really need my end lol, either way we will sort something out between us lol


----------



## snoyl (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Remind me again how many years you have ridden bikes n how many you have owned?
> 
> You are a complete fucking moron mate, tell ya what, you go find yaself an R1 or blade an ill borrow a STANDARD 125 sports bike off a mate n lets see if you can keep up with me thru the country lanes, its put your money where your shit talking mouth is time


Ok ok ur right i apologize,i was just thinking an r1 would be quicker out the corners and on any straights but i know im just a fudge like u what do i know?
Ps.zedd please like my post or ill be hurt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> erm, i do have 2x 400 here if thats what it is you need??? dont suppose you can get hold of a 6" fan n filter by any chance is there as thats what i really need my end lol, either way we will sort something out between us lol



oh HAHAHA
i only roll 5" i have a brand new can but no fan, just been to lazy to hook it up....

u do like your 400's u ALWAYS have em lol,,, i just hoped id lasted till harvest fucking week 5.5 now.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Ok ok ur right i apologize,i was just thinking an r1 would be quicker out the corners and on any straights but i know im just a fudge like u what do i know?
> Ps.zedd please like my post or ill be hurt


Gay factor 10/10


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh HAHAHA
> i only roll 5" i have a brand new can but no fan, just been to lazy to hook it up....
> 
> u do like your 400's u ALWAYS have em lol,,, i just hoped id lasted till harvest fucking week 5.5 now.


lol its the same 2 400`s ive had for the last 5 years lol, hardly ever been used 1 of em lol other 1 was 2ndhand when i got it, but ive only probably used em for about a fortnight each n they have sat in the cupboard ever since lol

If you wanna borrow em mate lemme know n ill get em boxed up over the weekend for ya, wont be tomorrow tho as its my daughters birthday but can probably have em ready for postage/pick up on monday for ya if ya wanted?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Gay factor 10/10


I was gonna go with mentally troubled as he went from thanking me for my help one day, to shouting like a cunt at me for no reason today to apologising??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Oh n sorry but..........

Original UK growers thread - 2 wins
Imitation UK thread - 2 no shows/bottle jobs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol its the same 2 400`s ive had for the last 5 years lol, hardly ever been used 1 of em lol other 1 was 2ndhand when i got it, but ive only probably used em for about a fortnight each n they have sat in the cupboard ever since lol
> 
> If you wanna borrow em mate lemme know n ill get em boxed up over the weekend for ya, wont be tomorrow tho as its my daughters birthday but can probably have em ready for postage/pick up on monday for ya if ya wanted?



cool if u can get a weight? be good they often ask... sumtimes? wiifit board wrks well for packages.


so yeh il get it sorted for next wek sum point, if u end up just wanting summert for em il hook u p come harvest since this one wont get nicked by junkies


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool if u can get a weight? be good they often ask... sumtimes? wiifit board wrks well for packages.
> 
> 
> so yeh il get it sorted for next wek sum point, if u end up just wanting summert for em il hook u p come harvest since this one wont get nicked by junkies


entirely up to you mate, either borrow em or gimme summat for em harvest time, dont bother me either way, whatever helps out y`know, no point em sitting in the cupboard here if they can be of use to someone


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

Also @ICE did you need JUST the ballasts or did you want bulbs n shade as well?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also @ICE did you need JUST the ballasts or did you want bulbs n shade as well?



just ballasts matey i have bulbs and cooltubes/hoods


----------



## snoyl (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh n sorry but..........
> 
> Original UK growers thread - 2 wins
> Imitation UK thread - 2 no shows/bottle jobs


Listen,unless u want to come a cropper then a good rule to live by is dont say anything to anyone over the internet u wouldnt say to their face.
And dubaholic u sad fuck why r u trying so hard to be liked?tit


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I was gonna go with mentally troubled as he went from thanking me for my help one day, to shouting like a cunt at me for no reason today to apologising??


He's socially inept or the technical term "spanner"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Listen,unless u want to come a cropper then a good rule to live by is dont say anything to anyone over the internet u wouldnt say to their face.
> And dubaholic u sad fuck why r u trying so hard to be liked?tit


aww lok at you all buthurt coz dubs doin orite and been accepted and U CUNT cant even be a internet ardman properly

LOLOLOL

and i assure u sae would do MORE than just say that to your face.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

[QUOTE="snoyl, post: 10485474, member: 74758anything! ,unless u want to come a cropper then a good rule to live by is dont say anything to anyone over the internet u wouldnt say to their face.
And dubaholic u sad fuck why r u trying so hard to be liked?tit[/QUOTE]
Dubs a nice lad mate he doesn't need to try anything


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

yeah Dubs allrite but this snoyl bird is a tit


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Yeah snoyl, stop busting dubs chops!


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

sprayed me veg plants with an emulsion of potassium oleate and neem oil, got diatomaceous earth on order, goodbye thrips cunting things


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sprayed me veg plants with an emulsion of potassium oleate and neem oil, got diatomaceous earth on order, goodbye thrips cunting things


 I had to read that 4 times, v slowly Z lol


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I had to read that 4 times, v slowly Z lol


 fukin stinks


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin stinks


Were there's muck,there's brass m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

shudda just got those yanky hanging things,, seems easier?
that earth stuff? that to layre over the top of your medium.?

i found my thrips came from inlet sucking in from the loft o i got active inlet from outside, no more thrips, that ive seen, just need to get me temps down from 34


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shudda just got those yanky hanging things,, seems easier?
> that earth stuff? that to layre over the top of your medium.?
> 
> i found my thrips came from inlet sucking in from the loft o i got active inlet from outside, no more thrips, that ive seen, just need to get me temps down from 34


I wouldn't worry about the thrips if you're a few weeks into flower Ice, they won't effect final outcome, unless they were greatly infected just b4 flip m8, trust me, I'm a doctor.


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

Hey Mr "Snoyl", weren't you the stunt bum in "broke back mountain" ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I wouldn't worry about the thrips if you're a few weeks into flower Ice, they won't effect final outcome, unless they were greatly infected just b4 flip m8, trust me, I'm a doctor.



the thrps i have are in the veg tent gave em a spray of bug B gone, a doy or 2 before flip.

my main concern is the roots, im sure i read that they can get in your roots. and i was wondering what i can add to feed or flush with to make sure ther not in teh roots or sumfing


we have summore in flower 5-6 weeks in, we keep finding em in the run off underneith the pot ONLY on 1 plant outa the 3 tho? weird


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the thrps i have are in the veg tent gave em a spray of bug B gone, a doy or 2 before flip.
> 
> my main concern is the roots, im sure i read that they can get in your roots. and i was wondering what i can add to feed or flush with to make sure ther not in teh roots or sumfing
> 
> ...


No , no, & thrice no m8, they lay just under soil, don't effect roots. Young eat chlorophyl in leafs, leave silvery trails.


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

just chopped my firestarter @ 9 weeks , was gonna give it another week but fuck it lol .... 

how we all doing ? , that fuck tard snoyl been done over by sae yet ? lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sprayed me veg plants with an emulsion of potassium oleate and neem oil, got diatomaceous earth on order, goodbye thrips cunting things


didnt go with the pepper spray then mate ? lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

BEST.BONG.EVER!!!


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

web meat from devon came in, just had 2 juicy burgers and chips with ketchup, half pineapple some melon and homemade strawberry cheesecake


IC3M4L3 said:


> shudda just got those yanky hanging things,, seems easier?
> that earth stuff? that to layre over the top of your medium.?
> 
> i found my thrips came from inlet sucking in from the loft o i got active inlet from outside, no more thrips, that ive seen, just need to get me temps down from 34


 dust the plants with it and add some to soil if u make ur own, stops bugs in soil too


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> didnt go with the pepper spray then mate ? lol


 that's plan B Robbie cos I cba to go to the pakki shop to get the peppers and I had the soap and neem in tha post which came today....and well if shit comes in the post I wanna use it ...sorta day


----------



## rollajoint (May 9, 2014)

evening lads how are we all ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 9, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Listen,unless u want to come a cropper then a good rule to live by is dont say anything to anyone over the internet u wouldnt say to their face.
> And dubaholic u sad fuck why r u trying so hard to be liked?tit


Well ive managed to survive 19 years working the doors an managing pubs so i think ill be fine thank you buttercup


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Here's some more pics if ur lurking rambo. On second thoughts the size is grand seeing as I don't take my grinder out of the house.
It's pricy to fuck but it's a flawless grinder....well the wire gause could be replaceable for the price you pay but a quick wash will sort that out....if u have the dosh it's the shiz. n with a polished titanium finish that insurs longevity you'll be the coolest cat on the block for many a year to come.


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's plan B Robbie cos I cba to go to the pakki shop to get the peppers and I had the soap and neem in tha post which came today....and well if shit comes in the post I wanna use it ...sorta day


im the same mate , i need to use stuff the day it arrives LOL
Sounds like you got it sorted anyway  

@ICE , the pepper trick also works as a watering solution to kill stuff in the soil mate


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

This is my grinder , its fucking mint .......


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Great, I get home hit a few bongs now Bam rooms dead...screw you guys imma smoke more just to spite you all *shakes fist*


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

...except for you robbie, ur cool....and séan.


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

Lol its always dead when im here ....... im the thread killer lmao


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

Im sure riu has made the forum work shit on mobiles so you buy there fucking app lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Nah, lem must have been lurking...even when he lurks lemonking(lol) has been known to clear a whole site!!


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

That rig you got looks sweeet mate !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

pepper trick? i must have missed that tutorial?

nice bong rx likin the grinder too, ima have to invest in a decent one, my bullit one is shit for a fiver lol, one o fthose things i dont htink baout

and rx shit your shits clean mate, grinder and glass is spotless lol

buttercup lmfao


----------



## welshwizzard (May 9, 2014)

few lagers and just finishing a fatty. How are we all?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

@ robbie It's brand new man well I got the bong 2 days ago but waited on the 4 are perc so I wouldn't have to clean that cunting 8arm perc in the bong...she's serious lol 

@ICE..my old grinder was the same as yours but it had gotten to the stage where I'd hear a screech every so often n the fucker would jam on me mid turn (1st world problem).


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 9, 2014)

haha yeh they suk for sure,il get a new one wen i have a few jars of weed to break it in with,

sae. found a courier m8, il email u sort out logistics,

night ladies.


----------



## RobbieP (May 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pepper trick? i must have missed that tutorial?
> 
> nice bong rx likin the grinder too, ima have to invest in a decent one, my bullit one is shit for a fiver lol, one o fthose things i dont htink baout
> 
> ...


Get 3-4 scotch bonnet peppers chop them up and boil them in a pot of water , keep a window open because the steam will burn your eyes man ... once its been simmering for 15 min turn the heat off n let it cool, strain all the pepper n seeds out and use the water in a spray or as a drink. Use it a few times a week for 2 weeks then as needed


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

Kannastor are the beat grinders.ive seen little peicey but top grinders, anyone wanna try some of the glycerine.tincture ive been.fucking with.. got abit.of everything.from my last crop in.. thc bomb,lemon alien jack.herer and abit of.my mates cross pineapple kush x chem reaper. or happy to tell you all the procedures.. worka as a sublingual or in.a.liquid.vqpe pen


----------



## Dubaholic (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @ robbie It's brand new man well I got the bong 2 days ago but waited on the 4 are perc so I wouldn't have to clean that cunting 8arm perc in the bong...she's serious lol
> 
> @ICE..my old grinder was the same as yours but it had gotten to the stage where I'd hear a screech every so often n the fucker would jam on me mid turn (1st world problem).


you ever stacked.one ashcatcher onto another? shit gets reeeeeal percolqted


----------



## rollajoint (May 9, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> few lagers and just finishing a fatty. How are we all?


Smashed m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 9, 2014)

MORNING CUNTS......sick bong relax I likey....had a lil brainwave while at work and I've unscrewed that big dutty 16" fan off the floor and hung the fucker up!!! What a nob head can't believe I didn't do it years ago lmao....the ladies have seriously bushed out the last couple of days and are thirsty nearly every other day especially the momma trying a different feeding method to my usual drowning method....pain in the arse but seems to.be working nice  bought some ripen as well lol fuck it wanna see if it actually does owt....gonna use it on all but 1 and see how the odd one fairs to the rest.....all me cuts have rooted so Gaz get your arse back home before I have monsters on me hands


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Kannastor are the beat grinders.ive seen little peicey but top grinders, anyone wanna try some of the glycerine.tincture ive been.fucking with.. got abit.of everything.from my last crop in.. thc bomb,lemon alien jack.herer and abit of.my mates cross pineapple kush x chem reaper. or happy to tell you all the procedures.. worka as a sublingual or in.a.liquid.vqpe pen


Morning lads!


I was gonna get the Kannastor mate but when don mentioned he had his space case going on ten yes n it not even being the titanium model I was sold but the Kannastor has interchangeable gauze screens n.


Morning séan n sound bud about fucking time the perc arrived!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

Morning! About to go to other house check on things, will get a couple of close up stacking shots. Couple doing really well for just hitting week 4

Hope everyone well and good!


----------



## Lemon king (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lemonking(lol) !!


 
my friend don't hate on the king ship till u smoked the lems.....no terpinator involved here.........that titles earnt mate....


----------



## Lemon king (May 10, 2014)

in a lighter note been doing some tests with candyland....retains smell even when microwaved.......yes microwaved.. !;;


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> my friend don't hate on the king ship till u smoked the lems.....no terpinator involved here.........that titles earnt mate....


Busting chops lem...u mad lad microwaving ur gear lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> MORNING CUNTS......sick bong relax I likey....had a lil brainwave while at work and I've unscrewed that big dutty 16" fan off the floor and hung the fucker up!!! What a nob head can't believe I didn't do it years ago lmao....the ladies have seriously bushed out the last couple of days and are thirsty nearly every other day especially the momma trying a different feeding method to my usual drowning method....pain in the arse but seems to.be working nice  bought some ripen as well lol fuck it wanna see if it actually does owt....gonna use it on all but 1 and see how the odd one fairs to the rest.....all me cuts have rooted so Gaz get your arse back home before I have monsters on me hands


just do what i do buzzle and take the legs of the bottome and screw it down>? then the only room it takes is the fatness of the leg? should be four screws at the bottom wer the legs cross over and fasten on


@Lemon king nigga plz, microwave? man, u dont do that PERIOD, i mean u do, u,,being noobs,


----------



## Lemon king (May 10, 2014)

haha u Lott are crazy......im trying my hardest to fuck the very few popcorn nugs every way i know how in order to see if smell and taste stays.....

lets put it this way ive nuked it and it still stinks and tastes great.......

in guna put this other small nug in the oven and see if it still smells wicked.....

never had a plant like it, the resin is soooooo oily and sticky.....

i had to chop one kings kut because i couldn't get into the tent to the plants at the back....

everytime i moved them i could never get them back in the same )due to floppers(

my fault for creating a 1.2m canopy and not having a main res out side the tent (rdwc) i have all i need to correct this next run.....(ive been lifting everyplany out seperatly!!!

anyways kingskut was bang on 8 weeks all hairs turned borwn (not receeded) and swell has been good....this is 7 weeks from pistils (pistils come on heavy day 6-8 flowering......

in guna let the other one go an extra week and see if ive been missing out or if as DNA claims just 1 week later the skunk takes over......????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

dont get why u would wanna do that? just dry it and sort us lads out, ul get much more from it than fucking micro crap, put watever excuse u want to on the thread we all know ur drying it fast to smoke, not coz u wanna see how good it lasts in the micro.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

Firedog
 
Blue Petrols


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Firedog
> View attachment 3149494
> Blue Petrols
> View attachment 3149495 View attachment 3149496 View attachment 3149497 View attachment 3149498 View attachment 3149499 View attachment 3149500 View attachment 3149501


Very nice, what nutrients you use as those leaves are very shiny, alomost exactly like the leaves DST has on his DOG but he uses some weird pine/fir tree nutrient or summat if i remember rightly


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Very nice, what nutrients you use as those leaves are very shiny, alomost exactly like the leaves DST has on his DOG but he uses some weird pine/fir tree nutrient or summat if i remember rightly


Just basic canna nutes, a n b, cal mag, epsom salts (not so much now) and neem earlier on. I like them with that deep lush shinyness to them. Hopefully its a good thing haha.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

Cheers though man


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2014)

water the fuckers you welsh cunt!

is that the fireballs x dog from breeders boutique, looks lush


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> water the fuckers you welsh cunt!
> 
> is that the fireballs x dog from breeders boutique, looks lush


Mate I got in there to turn lights off and think they were gasping. Like they were full on leaves down as you can see!
They will perk up to fuck after a monster feed today, tempted to bump up 1ml per 5l too. Though I should think about PK'ing them soon.

Nah mate its Aligee's Firedog ; Wifi x Alien Dog


----------



## jabby (May 10, 2014)

[QUMerseyside all you can get is bag weed.no quality stuff and charge £20 for 2 grams.most of the sad heads smoke solid that you cut into and find bits of plastic in the middle. The only way plastic gets right in the middle is if you throw a good bar still wrapped into huge grinder and add I dont know what but smells terrible but all the young fools growing up are smoking that gack and thats what they think weed is.what a sad state of affairs.and if they complain the man just says if you dont like it dont buy it.thank god for my home grown white widow helps my artharitis especially in the winter.sorry had my rant know.peace out.zac123, post: 2319497, member: 58456"]Hi all UK growers!

This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.


woo, UK.[/QUOTE]
In merseys


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Ic3 check ur mail m8, sent u a few pics.
Morning cunts


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2014)

my bad WW thought it looked a bit like the dog and i think dst has made a cross of fireballs and dog so should be interesting to see what he calls it.

nice looking resin on them, they must need a regular feed in such small pots, i like letting them dry out but once they begin to droop the stems lose rigidity, you gonna bamboo them?

we smoke cheese round here jabby, there are a few decent cuts, the invasion of the spanish hazes doesn't fool me, they all smell and taste the same, shit!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> my bad WW thought it looked a bit like the dog and i think dst has made a cross of fireballs and dog so should be interesting to see what he calls it.
> 
> nice looking resin on them, they must need a regular feed in such small pots, i like letting them dry out but once they begin to droop the stems lose rigidity, you gonna bamboo them?
> 
> we smoke cheese round here jabby, there are a few decent cuts, the invasion of the spanish hazes doesn't fool me, they all smell and taste the same, shit!


Yeah mate I've got the canes ready and plenty of string, those pots arnt that small to be honest, 18l tubs man.

Yeah they are on a feed a day usually 750ml-1l, sometimes miss a day, depends on how they feel. Yeah starting to get mega crystally now but the show really starts now it's amost half way.

Cheers man, I just tie them down early on and let them do their thing then take the ties off for a week or two then bamboo em.


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2014)

your plan sounds solid, very similar to what i do, you dont wanna be handling them when they get too sticky, bad enough when they have the immature resin on them.

the pots didn't look that big to me, are they the tall ones? 1l into an 18l pot is a bit tight though, are you on a water meter haha? you must barely wet the coco, it works though. yesterday i gave my plants 45 ltrs each, will do it again tomorrow too, my coco is growing shrooms in it


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

Oh they will start drinking more and more by the day. Now they need it I'll get them on 2l per per feed, in 10 -14 days they should be on a lot more, to be fair, I do one feed and my helper does another so they probably get fed by the both of us more often than not!

I like to be able to adjust shit easily if needs be and daily or twice a day feedings is easier I find.

Yeah man, I dont go to mental as its a personal smoke thing really. Thinking LED's soon though..


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2014)

i'm a real lazy cunt, i had a garden once that was on two waterings a day but i lived there so it wasn't too bad, now i flood and let them dry out so i can get away with not seeing them for a while, it's a nice surprise when you havent seen them for a while isnt it.

led should drink even less than a hps garden i would have thought, what model you looking at?, don't think id be up for using one just yet, maybe for the cuttings.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

hydros stuff,,alive i suppose lmsao









@Saerimmner i sorted a act for courier not gunna b more than 10kg issit?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hydros stuff,,alive i suppose lmsao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alive I suppose lmao, gtf ye cunt.....I don't have bugs, my lights work when there supposed to and my temps are fine.....more than we can say for urs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alive I suppose lmao, gtf ye cunt.....I don't have bugs, my lights work when there supposed to and my temps are fine.....more than we can say for urs lol



lol no bugs? not suprised not even immigrants wanna live in ireland,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm a real lazy cunt, i had a garden once that was on two waterings a day but i lived there so it wasn't too bad, now i flood and let them dry out so i can get away with not seeing them for a while, it's a nice surprise when you havent seen them for a while isnt it.
> 
> led should drink even less than a hps garden i would have thought, what model you looking at?, don't think id be up for using one just yet, maybe for the cuttings.


Welcome back mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Welcome back mate


 way to kill the thread matey,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 10, 2014)

rambo the eagles landed youlegends she reeeeaks il post them pens today and go share this with ic3 pow morning geezers


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Ice you see my reply to you last night bout pepper mate? I wrote you a walk thru just as you signed off lol .... go back n look cus i aint typing it for a 3rd time lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ice you see my reply to you last night bout pepper mate? I wrote you a walk thru just as you signed off lol .... go back n look cus i aint typing it for a 3rd time lol


 wassup stranger?? nice to see you around. i haven't seen you know who online yet since the other day, been a bit bummed..


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no bugs? not suprised not even immigrants wanna live in ireland,


I think you'll find I live in uk ic3!! 

@Dubaholic, think I read u grew thc bomb m8, what did u think of it? I've three goin at the minute


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ice you see my reply to you last night bout pepper mate? I wrote you a walk thru just as you signed off lol .... go back n look cus i aint typing it for a 3rd time lol


link? page? ANYTHING?

lmfso


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Get 3-4 scotch bonnet peppers chop them up and boil them in a pot of water , keep a window open because the steam will burn your eyes man ... once its been simmering for 15 min turn the heat off n let it cool, strain all the pepper n seeds out and use the water in a spray or as a drink. Use it a few times a week for 2 weeks then as needed



ahh found it

cant i use normal peppers?


----------



## Mr-green (May 10, 2014)

Hey people im new to the forum and new to growing im growing blue cheese xuttings at moment under a led light only been under the light 2 days and seems to be doing well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think you'll find I live in uk ic3!!


maybe in your eyes.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> maybe in your eyes.


In the queens eyes I do, I have a fuckin postcode m8 they don't have them in ireland lol, ask relax


----------



## Dubaholic (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think you'll find I live in uk ic3!!
> 
> @Dubaholic, think I read u grew thc bomb m8, what did u think of it? I've three goin at the minute


top smoke wild berrys perfume and thyme dense as fuck youll enjoy it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> top smoke wild berrys perfume and thyme dense as fuck youll enjoy it


That's what I wanna hear m8, did they stretch much when out to flower?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> MORNING CUNTS......sick bong relax I likey....had a lil brainwave while at work and I've unscrewed that big dutty 16" fan off the floor and hung the fucker up!!! What a nob head can't believe I didn't do it years ago lmao....the ladies have seriously bushed out the last couple of days and are thirsty nearly every other day especially the momma trying a different feeding method to my usual drowning method....pain in the arse but seems to.be working nice  bought some ripen as well lol fuck it wanna see if it actually does owt....gonna use it on all but 1 and see how the odd one fairs to the rest.....all me cuts have rooted so Gaz get your arse back home before I have monsters on me hands


9 more days m8 and ill be ready for my cuts, just keep em as small as u can just now man, cheers


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> In the queens eyes I do, I have a fuckin postcode m8 they don't have them in ireland lol, ask relax


He's right, norther ireland= English twats

...for reals lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahh found it
> 
> cant i use normal peppers?


You have to use scotch bonnet mate the others arnt hot enough


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's right, norther ireland= English twats
> 
> ...for reals lol


I'll take northern irish twats aye but English? No no nooo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

get NAGAAAAAAAA chilli's the extra A's are for the ring sting next day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll take northern irish twats aye but English? No no nooo


For all the carry on that went up their their all equal twats lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> wassup stranger?? nice to see you around. i haven't seen you know who online yet since the other day, been a bit bummed..


@racerboy71 Yo yo ... this is a uk thread for uk people so whatcha want lmao  
Yeah he hasnt been online. Probably needs to get his stuff straight mate.....
you seen shads new place?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's right, norther ireland= English twats
> 
> ...for reals lol


No!, They are British, NOT ENGLISH, calling them english is like us calling you welsh/scottish


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get NAGAAAAAAAA chilli's the extra A's are for the ring sting next day.


either that or the trinidad scorpions, nagas are a bit harder to find in most places


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @racerboy71 Yo yo ... this is a uk thread for uk people so whatcha want lmao
> Yeah he hasnt been online. Probably needs to get his stuff straight mate.....
> you seen shads new place?


 oh, shee'it, and here i thought that the title of this thread was simply the cool guys thread, so i saw it calling me, pmsl.. i'm friends with a few of the brits on here robbie, and more so on my facebook as i'm a big f1 fan, and f1 being a majorly british sport, i tend to hoover towards a lot of brits for some odd reason. 
and yeah, that's the same thing i was thinking about d too, probably gonna take a few days or so to get settled in at least..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

I've got 20 hungarian hot wax ones on the go at the minute. just right for cooking with.

irelands fucked if you ask me. i went and done the tour up the shankhill rd and stuff. those numpties are still building 50ft walls to keep the daft sods separate and were how many years on after the troubles lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got 20 hungarian hot wax ones on the go at the minute. just right for cooking with.
> 
> irelands fucked if you ask me. i went and done the tour up the shankhill rd and stuff. those numpties are still building 50ft walls to keep the daft sods separate and were how many years on after the troubles lol.


Lol, it's not all like that tho don, but I have to agree on the areas u seen, they will never change, it's in their breeding up round them parts lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, shee'it, and here i thought that the title of this thread was simply the cool guys thread, so i saw it calling me, pmsl.. i'm friends with a few of the brits on here robbie, and more so on my facebook as i'm a big f1 fan, and f1 being a majorly british sport, i tend to hoover towards a lot of brits for some odd reason.
> and yeah, that's the same thing i was thinking about d too, probably gonna take a few days or so to get settled in at least..


Cool guys thread?? Man your really in the wrong thread. Just degenerates and shory bus riders in here ... lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got 20 hungarian hot wax ones on the go at the minute. just right for cooking with.
> 
> irelands fucked if you ask me. i went and done the tour up the shankhill rd and stuff. those numpties are still building 50ft walls to keep the daft sods separate and were how many years on after the troubles lol.


U should have come down south mate, nothing like the north. Sickening to think that shit still goes [email protected] rimmer,I m taking the piss when I call em all English (few friends up north would kick me in the nuts for that one)


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Cool guys thread?? Man your really in the wrong thread. Just degenerates and shory bus riders in here ... lol


 a bunch of window lickers ehh??


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, it's not all like that tho don, but I have to agree on the areas u seen, they will never change, it's in their breeding up round them parts lol


You lol at it but it's sadly true, this kinda hatred is thought from a young age.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U should have come down south mate, nothing like the north. Sickening to think that shit still goes [email protected] rimmer,I m taking the piss when I call em all English (few friends up north would kick me in the nuts for that one)


The troubles in the north are plastered all over the news relax, but in reality there's just as much shit goes on in the south. They don't fight over the same shit but down there ther is probly more shootings and shit from all ur gang warfare ffs, yous have the Russian mafia down ther lol....the whole place is fucked lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You lol at it but it's sadly true, this kinda hatred is thought from a young age.


Yer right m8, that's why I say ther bred like that. They say they want change but then ther out rioting at 50 years of age, what are their kids to think ffs. I'm no where near that shit so tbh I couldn't give a shit, let them fight amongst themselves or else just nuke the lotta them and be done


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The troubles in the north are plastered all over the news relax, but in reality there's just as much shit goes on in the south. They don't fight over the same shit but down there ther is probly more shootings and shit from all ur gang warfare ffs, yous have the Russian mafia down ther lol....the whole place is fucked lol


We have the Lithuanian,polish n asian gangs rocking down here...giving the travellers a run for their money lol....shit everywhere u go mate...different country same shit.


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Hey racer im still waiting for you to accept that request ...... oh n guess what I found yesterday !!!  told you I would lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Hey racer im still waiting for you to accept that request ...... oh n guess what I found yesterday !!!  told you I would lol


Some bromance going on lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Hey racer im still waiting for you to accept that request ...... oh n guess what I found yesterday !!!  told you I would lol


 lol, idk what happened m8, but i'm not seeing anything on my end, pm coming your way.. 
and oh nice, that's awesome, maybe i'll invite you over to look for my raskal's og, lol..


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some bromance going on lol


Wanna join in theres plenty of room lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Well theres plenty of room till fatty sambo gets here lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Thread killer strikes !


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Wanna join in theres plenty of room lol


Though you'd never ask...be still my heart


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

Robbie PM


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Trading a g of my dbxl for some skywalker...anyone smoked it? My friend orders online every other week so he's got some nice stuff to trade, had some grandaddy perp about 3 weeks ago but sure it's a nice change from the dbxl,dog n og kush...looking up skywalker on leafly...fuckers have an app now...sweeeet


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Trading a g of my dbxl for some skywalker...anyone smoked it? My friend orders online every other week so he's got some nice stuff to trade, had some grandaddy perp about 3 weeks ago but sure it's a nice change from the dbxl,dog n og kush


Yeah I've had skywalker OG. Top top shelf the stuff I had. Wasnt mine but had an afternoon on it.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Anyone need any grow equpment? just6 had a phone call from a mate wanting to unload a full set up, multiple tents/lights ect, just waiting for the list to come across then ill get it posted up in here


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone need any grow equpment? just6 had a phone call from a mate wanting to unload a full set up, multiple tents/lights ect, just waiting for the list to come across then ill get it posted up in here


Thinking about setting up a 1.2m so keep us posted mate.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

....just out of curiosity alot of u lads have a few ppl that know u grow...why? I'd be para to fuck if my secret is ever out of my control...heck I'm iffy about the gf knowing.


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

I have one friend that knows I grow then all you online feckers lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Robbie PM


Replied dude


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ....just out of curiosity alot of u lads have a few ppl that know u grow...why? I'd be para to fuck if my secret is ever out of my control...heck I'm iffy about the gf knowing.


With my lot theres a couple of us that do it so we give each other a hand when needs be. Also the same lads you'd chuck a grand or two no questions asked. Only get a few of them mates in life.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

6ft wide tent, 4ft wide tent, 2x600W HPS, 400W HPS, 2 extractors fans n filters( waiting on sizes but i need a 6" fan n filter if there is one) shades, pumps, heaters etc


----------



## welshwizzard (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Replied dude


pm


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Im after a 600w magnetic ballast if theres one


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

I'm sure ice will be looking for something with most his gear failing the last day.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im after a 600w magnetic ballast if theres one


Well im gonna have to go to the blokes house n have a look for myself as he cant even find the fucking make n model of the tents n shit lol, will pop down there tomorrow or monday n make a proper list etc

If there is a 600w mag tho how much you looking at paying for one roughly? just coz ive got to take the whole lot if i want it so dont wanna leave meself outta pocket y`know lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

As little as possible lmao


----------



## rollajoint (May 10, 2014)

air cooled hoods or not sae ? got a mate whos looking out for some .any hyrdro gear ? cheers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Am looking for a 600 Digi ballast.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Full list, just been n had a look at it all, also got some photos if there is anything ur interested in.....

4" RVK
6" RVK - i will prob be having this
400W HPs Mag ballast
600W HPS digi ballast HPS/MH switchable
600w HPs mag ballast
cool hood, missing glass - i might be having this
what looks like a 2.4x1.2m tent, black with green edging/piping ( all rolled up so couldnt get measurement but he reckons its about 6'x4'
1x1m tent, barely used
various digi timers/plant pots (round and square), spare bulb or 2 etc etc

also if i have the cool hood i will be looking to get rid of my cooltube if anyone is after one

Also there is an unbranded 4" filter which i forgot to put up earlier lol, about 8-10" long
1 normal dutch barn hood as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

get us a price on each of these lad.

600W HPS digi ballast HPS/MH switchable
600w HPs mag ballast


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get us a price on each of these lad.
> 
> 600W HPS digi ballast HPS/MH switchable
> 600w HPs mag ballast


not gonna lie to ya mate, if any of you lot want any of this ive got to take the whole lot then split it meself n send bits off to who ever wants what, so give me a decent offer for the 2 n we will adjust it from there, im not out to make a profit of any of ya`s i just dont wanna LOSE any money lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

did 3 runs, the fourth little lump is just what was in the bottom of the bag when i cleaned down. got 25.6 but it's still wet as so should lose a couple at least.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not gonna lie to ya mate, if any of you lot want any of this ive got to take the whole lot then split it meself n send bits off to who ever wants what, so give me a decent offer for the 2 n we will adjust it from there, im not out to make a profit of any of ya`s i just dont wanna LOSE any money lol


how old are they and what nick they in? any brand name or just generic? and the all important question is how much for the lot not that i want it like, maybe do the googling and see what each is worth then make a price. or has he got a price in mind.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how old are they and what nick they in? any brand name or just generic? and the all important question is how much for the lot not that i want it like, maybe do the googling and see what each is worth then make a price. or has he got a price in mind.


one sec n ill get the pics up for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

sound ta man


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get us a price on each of these lad.
> 
> 600W HPS digi ballast HPS/MH switchable
> 600w HPs mag ballast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

rambo, you get ya treats man? figured how your gonna hit that bho yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sound ta man


heres 1, the other is a maxibright (gray plastic casing) n its the maxi thats switchable


----------



## Dubaholic (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That's what I wanna hear m8, did they stretch much when out to flower?


yes you will think its kinda small yield at first but they stack out lovely push em 10 weeks


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> yes you will think its kinda small yield at first but they stack out lovely push em 10 weeks


Cheers dub, was goin let em go 9 but well see, might give them that extra week if needed. These are in hydro so things could differ a little from urs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> heres 1, the other is a maxibright (gray plastic casing) n its the maxi thats switchable


cheers man, you sure thats digi? casing looks like a magnetic one. 

fuck the maxibright nearly burnt my house down one of those.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Gotta love terry tibbs.....talk ta me lmao....that Brian bodonde smashes it as well


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gotta love terry tibbs.....talk ta me lmao....that Brian bodonde smashes it as well


 Briars my send fav mate, some funny cunt with his BAAAHHH


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Bored as fuck. .... wtf are ya meant to do with kids nowadays when its pissing it down and your skint lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Lmao proper funny and his booooh...proper spins folk out don't he...gonna have to watch one now


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man, you sure thats digi? casing looks like a magnetic one.
> 
> fuck the maxibright nearly burnt my house down one of those.


no thats the mag, the other 600 is the maxi switchable


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao proper funny and his booooh...proper spins folk out don't he...gonna have to watch one now


Ah lads I'm in a right mood for a few of em myself...just got that skywalker...they didn't shake it so it still looking frosty ...suppose I'll grind the slut up n do a Chris Brown n hit that bitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

I'll pass then man, sorry to fuck ya about. I need as low heat as I can get I'll have 3x600's going.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll pass then man, sorry to fuck ya about. I need as low heat as I can get I'll have 3x600's going.


its cool mate no worries


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Hash worm fun


Saerimmner said:


> its cool mate no worries


Cheers, I should probably look at a 400 tbh


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> its cool mate no worries


Pun intended?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hash worm funView attachment 3149641
> 
> Cheers, I should probably look at a 400 tbh


theres 1 of those going for grabs as well lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

S Skywalker. Nice dense nug bur sadly it smelt of fuck all, highs slow to start but it packs a nice wallop.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Bored as fuck. .... wtf are ya meant to do with kids nowadays when its pissing it down and your skint lol


 make some napalm and set fire to it, kids don't find this boring at all.....shit ive just done a childrens birthday party 12 6 year olds bowling so chilling with some cano vape


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

[QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10488180, member: 74]SView attachment 3149657 Skywalker. Nice dense nug bur sadly it smelt of fuck all, highs slow to start but it packs a nice wallop.[/QUOTE]
Either your grinder is fookin massive or thats a nats cod of a nug lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

[OTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10487383, member: 416682"]just do what i do buzzle and take the legs of the bottome and screw it down>? then the only room it takes is the fatness of the leg? should be four screws at the bottom 
wer the legs cross over and fasten on


@Lemon king nigga plz, microwave? man, u dont do that PERIOD, i mean u do, u,,being noobs,[/QUOTE]

That's what I did lol but the main fan bit takes up too much room and starts chewing away at leaves lol so.....take the top bit off the stand and tie it up in the corner of the tent boom about a square foot that can now grow ganja instead of a big ass fan there


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10488180, member: 74]SView attachment 3149657 Skywalker. Nice dense nug bur sadly it smelt of fuck all, highs slow to start but it packs a nice wallop.


Either your grinder is fookin massive or thats a nats cod of a nug lol[/QUOTE]
Sadly it's a combination of both lol grinders 3.5" wide, 3" tall.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Either your grinder is fookin massive or thats a nats cod of a nug lol


Sadly it's a combination of both lol grinders 3.5" wide, 3" tall.[/QUOTE]

That's a fair size for a grinder m8, I've only a wee small grinder, had it for years, could do with shellin out for a new one tho but I ain't payin the money for a space case lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

[E="[email protected], post: 10488297, member: 741874"]Either your grinder is fookin massive or thats a nats cod of a nug lol[/QUOTE]
Sadly it's a combination of both lol grinders 3.5" wide, 3" tall.[/QUOTE]

Haha that'd be dangerous to me mate I'd end up smoking more lol..tis a nice piece tho mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

I remember in a headshop in the dam seeing a grinder that was the size of a plate lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Haha that'd be dangerous to me mate I'd end up smoking more lol..tis a nice piece tho mate[/QUOTE]
This had only dawned to on me the last 24hr lol..it's a nice change from the sound of grinding metal. That's my very old grinder next to new lol....who wants to test out my grinder with their weed? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Hahaha she's a beast man looks sweet tho how much it cost ya? And Yeh its a bit of a step up to that old shitty thing ain't it....nothin worse than a jammy grinder


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha that'd be dangerous to me mate I'd end up smoking more lol..tis a nice piece tho mate


This had only dawned to on me the last 24hrView attachment 3149706 lol..it's a nice change from the sound of grinding metal. That's my very old grinder next to new lol....who wants to test out my grinder with their weed? Lol[/QUOTE]

I think if I buy a new one it'll be a clear one. What u pay for that any way relax?


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> This had only dawned to on me the last 24hrView attachment 3149706 lol..it's a nice change from the sound of grinding metal. That's my very old grinder next to new lol....who wants to test out my grinder with their weed? Lol


I think if I buy a new one it'll be a clear one. What u pay for that any way relax?[/QUOTE]
Was around 60 euro...tenner more than the medium so I was like " I'd be a fool not to get it".



I was nearly going to get one of the glass based models with easy interchangeable crystal catcher thing-a-mah-bob.
http://www.kannastor.com


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

I'd say the Kannastor is what ur looking for hydro


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Hard mode! Super Lemon Haze! Hard Mode! All bud pheno






an the thread its from if you REALLY want a laugh

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=217598

Reminds me of the people in the imitation uk thread lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd say the Kannastor is what ur looking for hydro


Aye that's what I was looking at m8


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Has to be a troll lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye that's what I was looking at m8


Their so legit they accept paypal for their grinders lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hard mode! Super Lemon Haze! Hard Mode! All bud pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, he's got a bit of a stutter hasn't he lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Lot a white hairs all bud lmao did I see nanners on that thing he calls a plant


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lot a white hairs all bud lmao did I see nanners on that thing he calls a plant


the rest of the thread is as funny as the video lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Aye I like the look of them clear grinders an all clear top and sides look pretty slick....well just having a fat joint before I'm due at work on a satd night propa can't b arsed


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Yeah I was on the early got up when u posted this morning...must suck balls having that long cold shift ahead of you lol jk be glad to be out the house n having cash flow (of the legitimate Nature).


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmne: 10488456 said:


> the rest of the thread is as funny as the video lol


Just checked it he gotta be taking the piss man he got more vids as well lmao some funny stuff that man


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

[E="[email protected], post: 10488476, member: 741874"]Yeah I was on the early got up when u posted this morning...must suck balls having that long cold shift ahead of you lol jk be glad to be out the house n having cash flow (of the legitimate Nature).[/QUOTE]

Hahaha ye fucker aye we have a good crack tho its fun like but Yeh gonna be cold wet one tonight i rekon legit moneys alright I prefer big lumps of dirty cash tho lol but Yeh its good to back at wok and earning regular 

Haha


----------



## rollajoint (May 10, 2014)

Exodus cheese & critical . Exodus still no filling in .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2014)

Now then....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3149733
> Exodus cheese & critical . Exodus still no filling in .


Maybe it hasnt reached "hard mode" yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then....


(doffs cap) evenin


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

@ReLaX was it you that wanted a light or summat? or anyone else interested in any of that equipment?


----------



## leepy (May 10, 2014)

alright chaps can someone please tell me how to get a grip on a massive problem iv got its fucking cunting bastard root aphids an there slowly destroying my fucking mind iv tried everything even thought about shutting down my bunker an backfilling the fucking lot


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

leepy said:


> alright chaps can someone please tell me how to get a grip on a massive problem iv got its fucking cunting bastard root aphids an there slowly destroying my fucking mind iv tried everything even thought about shutting down my bunker an backfilling the fucking lot


napalm/bug spray/ladybugs/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure ice will be looking for something with most his gear failing the last day.




fuuukkk uuuu!!!! lmao

na only the 1 ballast,
only thing id be into is the 6" fan but sae has nicked it.

tell him to ebay it sae or u do it for him, fullsetups are getting a pretty penny atm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

Take your cuts and isolate them and when the flowering ones finish bin all your medium and mothers. Pyrethrin sprays and hanging yellow traps for the adults, just been through the mill with them, good luck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

bubble cloner is bubbling, how much bubble should ther actually be? like a storm or what? or as long as thers bubbles and the water is moving?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Ther hardly used to be any talk in here about thrips, aphids and all that jizz, now seems loadsa folk are having problems. Where do all these things come from anyway? I've never had anything like that, I've been growin bout 4 years


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bubble cloner is bubbling, how much bubble should ther actually be? like a storm or what? or as long as thers bubbles and the water is moving?


In the oxy pots most of the surface of the water is bubbling, not like a storm just a steady flow of small bubbles


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

my excuse is im in the loft now,

OR now wer all actually conversing and not arging we dare ask for advice?


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Salurking said:


> @ReLaX was it you that wanted a light or summat? or anyone else interested in any of that equipment?


Think ice wanted a ballast...He's Not He's Skint.

l'm grand for the tent thanks anyways...check if Gary is looking for anything for setting back up once he's home.

Isn't anyone considering an extra bit of umph! For that scorcher of A summer lurking around the corner? Bam rimmer got a 4 inch intake!! He'll do a Saturday madness everything for near full price...NEAR!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ther hardly used to be any talk in here about thrips, aphids and all that jizz, now seems loadsa folk are having problems. Where do all these things come from anyway? I've never had anything like that, I've been growin bout 4 years


Polish ppl.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Polish ppl.


I was thinkin niggas lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuuukkk uuuu!!!! lmao
> 
> na only the 1 ballast,
> only thing id be into is the 6" fan but sae has nicked it.
> ...


so was it 1 or 2 ballasts you wanted to borrow? just so i know what to pack up tomoz


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ther hardly used to be any talk in here about thrips, aphids and all that jizz, now seems loadsa folk are having problems. Where do all these things come from anyway? I've never had anything like that, I've been growin bout 4 years


a lot of em come in bags of soil or coco, most bags of soil have little air holes in them so they dont mould n they jusy climb in there n start breeding


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think ice wanted a ballast...He's Not He's Skint.
> 
> l'm grand for the tent thanks anyways...check if Gary is looking for anything for setting back up once he's home.
> 
> Isn't anyone considering an extra bit of umph! For that scorcher of A summer lurking around the corner? Bam rimmer got a 4 inch intake!! He'll do a Saturday madness everything for near full price...NEAR!


no worries, only got a week to get rid of this stuff or he is off to canada for 6months n just gonna wait til he gets bk to ebay it all

n what you mean grand for the tent? you want it or not? or are you offering to pay me £1k for it??? lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> a lot of em come in bags of soil or coco, most bags of soil have little air holes in them so they dont mould n they jusy climb in there n start breeding


Then that'd be why it must be less likely to get all that shit in hydro.....another plus point!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no worries, only got a week to get rid of this stuff or he is off to canada for 6months n just gonna wait til he gets bk to ebay it all
> 
> n what you mean grand for the tent? you want it or not? or are you offering to pay me £1k for it??? lol


Sorry "grand" is irish slang it means I'm fine, thanks anyways bud....done deals another easy place to get rid of em.


----------



## RobbieP (May 10, 2014)

Ice as long as the bubbles splash the stem or medium and keep it damp its fine


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Take it no one ever heard anything from imc?? Was looking at wilma systems and thot of him lol, wonder what happened


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Then that'd be why it must be less likely to get all that shit in hydro.....another plus point!


yup you can thank the manufacturers n distributors for that, leaving em in warehouses for months at a time on a pallet with the warehouse doors wide open lol,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

IMC has gone MIA mate rambos yer man to ask i rekon....aye Robbie u got any goods available could do with a daughter or something?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> IMC has gone MIA mate rambos yer man to ask i region....aye Robbie u got any goods available could do with a daughter or something?


A daughter? I hear there's a guy in Nigeria sellin schoolgirls?

Aye something must have gone tits up with imc, that was a good while ago now


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Lmao aye talk to the nig nogs if u wanna schoolgirl lol....daughter = quarter...

Aye hope shit didn't go down on him but you never know in this game do ya....something cracked off just before he dissapeard didn't it stepkid found his plants or something? So fuck knows man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


Guess what sae? It's just like all bud man like all bud lol, what a fuckin reject


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Guess what sae? It's just like all bud man like all bud lol, what a fuckin reject


every time i watch either of the 2 vids it just reminds me of all the moron newbies we fucked off recently lol


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ther hardly used to be any talk in here about thrips, aphids and all that jizz, now seems loadsa folk are having problems. Where do all these things come from anyway? I've never had anything like that, I've been growin bout 4 years


 I got em from ewc


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got em from ewc


Elaborate?? Ewc?


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Elaborate?? Ewc?


 worm shit


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2014)

the cunts are flyin around with nowhere to go cos its neemed ta fuk, then the diatomaceous is comin out to really cause some slow painful death to the fukkers


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> worm shit


Ahh rite, fuck I a it got time for that shit lol. So when u choppin this lemon yoke m8


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hard mode! Super Lemon Haze! Hard Mode! All bud pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got better looking weed out my back garden, and id rather smoke that too. fkn joke of a plant haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

So what's everyone at tonight? What's yer poison lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

My poison is bastard tarmac what a fookin shit night...have fun drink in whatever and smoking ya weed think of me out in the wind n rain shaking like a shitting dog


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

on the exo rambo, how dafuq u get them buds that dense and resinous? ive neevr seen exo like that b4. niiiice m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

You want some tissue there ice? Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You want some tissue there ice? Lol


Sounds like u want the tissues ffs, man up m8

I mean about the shivering and shit ye twat, man up and grow a set ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> on the exo rambo, how dafuq u get them buds that dense and resinous? ive neevr seen exo like that b4. niiiice m8


Aye, cheers rambo, thot them buds was really dense too or maybe not.....that's right I wasn't fuckin offered!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 10, 2014)

@Garybhoy11, how u gettin on with the hols? Hope ur not buyin into the drink in the pics lol, they think they can put a cannabis leaf on it and it sells. The shit thing about it is it actually does lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sounds like u want the tissues ffs, man up m8
> 
> I mean about the shivering and shit ye twat, man up and grow a set ffs


 Cheeky cunt I'm sweating like a black man on a rape charge now no wonder I'm slim n trim......meant for the shit on his nose lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 10, 2014)

Lol dub came round for a bit had it on him. 
Bizzle. My ballast kacked it and im not sure if it took both my 250.s with it as it blew fuse in plug. So I pit new in and bulb wunt fire so put spare in and it did then turned it off ducted bk up and now wont fire so dunno wtf ia going on...... propper fycked me that going down....


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Wank that is mate ain't u got spares?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2014)

I'm impressed but surprised at the same time if he hasn't fucked some poor bugger already.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Dubaholic (May 10, 2014)

Fucking just got in housemate locked me out been stood outside since ten -___________- thanks for having us ic3 boredom levels are running at a all time high.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Sicko's they are looks like fun


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2014)

liked the 2nd video, 1st video was just reckless, only would have taken 1 kid to step out into the road....


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Scrooge lol....Nah true tho mate they have circuits to do shit like that....still looks fun tho....I'd have a little hard on and everything lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 10, 2014)

word to the wise dont snoke.reclqim.bho thqt you dont k.ow how.long its been.in.ur glass, just smoked a spliff of it made ne shake like i.had parkinsons and.dry wretched after id finished it ew.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 10, 2014)

Someone's still awake then lol...looks like it done the trick tho fingers got lazy and keep whacking ya full stop lol....as a youth I've scraped a few bongs and will never smoke anything reclaimed again lol shits nasty man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Just test drove the dog &psycho hash, I'm well blitzed to bits, wakey friggin bakey!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wank that is mate ain't u got spares?



u miss the point ONE WAS MENNABE URES......\
MORNING FUKNUGGETS

http://www.thenewsnerd.com/music/aretha-franklin-trips-over-left-breast/

^^^^^FFFFFFUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @Garybhoy11, how u gettin on with the hols? Hope ur not buyin into the drink in the pics lol, they think they can put a cannabis leaf on it and it sells. The shit thing about it is it actually does lol


Its still shite mate lol, and no I aint drinking any of that fake weed drinks, I did buy a box of miniture cannabis spirits like vodka whisky etc but its for display purposes it wont be getting drunk, 
just picked up some more smoke last night, the guy says its Mallorca Haze lmao, it is proper stinky but smells more like amnesia haze to me and ive never heard of mallorca haze lol, apparently the guys brother grows the stuff.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sounds like u want the tissues ffs, man up m8
> 
> I mean about the shivering and shit ye twat, man up and grow a set ffs


 lmao, my heating went down to 21 it was murder lol, yeh hydro gotta say when I think of the lovely clean way u must grow compared to me covered in shite....my 3 year old was pointing at my legs the other day saying dirty daddy lol ffs, the lemon has decided to die 3 weeks into flower, the cut I received was sick and def nursed it back to what I thought was full health over 2 months and flipped, got another cut ive jus flipped so wee will see if its me or the cut that's fuked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

shit, its pretty hard to kill a 3 week in flower plant? cant be u that mate shit that takes sum doin....

taking cuts myself tonight gunna top the dog too, cant be arsed but gotta do it... may as well clone the top while im at it.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


 bmw with long wheel base rwd and plenty power are the perfect drift motor which is why I got a swb awd with 320 bhp which would piss on a beamer point to point in the rain on country roads.....u don't want to own a car that drifts easily imo but rent one for the day and fill ya boots on a track......the driving in the vid is not especially skilfull just reckless...this is good tho..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

yeh that st russion vid was recklass ta fuk, drivers dead now anyways, of all things being a passenger!

figures

@zedd we all know u roll in a fiesta popular plus.



zeddd said:


> bmw with long wheel base rwd and plenty power are the perfect drift motor which is why I got a swb awd with 320 bhp which would piss on a beamer point to point in the rain on country roads.....u don't want to own a car that drifts easily imo but rent one for the day and fill ya boots on a track......the driving in the vid is not especially skilfull just reckless...this is good tho..


^^ talking of fiestas that things is monster!!! have u heard it?

must be the GHIA model lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bmw with long wheel base rwd and plenty power are the perfect drift motor which is why I got a swb awd with 320 bhp which would piss on a beamer point to point in the rain on country roads.....u don't want to own a car that drifts easily imo but rent one for the day and fill ya boots on a track......the driving in the vid is not especially skilfull just reckless...this is good tho..


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all



morning, email sae.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning, email sae.


replied mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Anyone seen Rambo about?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 11, 2014)

Morning guys, well smoking that reclaims made me poorly lol just woke up and was sick bleugh looks like a shitty day outside


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Is it weird I won't mix baccy with weed anymore? Unless it's hash, I do love me a hash J! Gone right off baccy joints but am back on smoking sneaky tabs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bmw with long wheel base rwd and plenty power are the perfect drift motor which is why I got a swb awd with 320 bhp which would piss on a beamer point to point in the rain on country roads.....u don't want to own a car that drifts easily imo but rent one for the day and fill ya boots on a track......the driving in the vid is not especially skilfull just reckless...this is good tho..



The driver of the M5 was a Georgian street racer called Giorgi Tevzadze, that was his last ever street run (due to the danger).
But to be honest who gives a shit about point to point, wet conditions on a thin country road?
Conditions that are biased towards a certain car.

Lets not get ahead of ourselves Zeddd, Giorgi might have been reckless but there's no denying his skill as a driver.
Put you and your AWD against his M5 round the city like that and the only way you would beat him is if you can drive it as good as him, I think not.

As for Ken Block.....
He uses the WRC Monster team car (that he fails to compete with) in viral hoon videos to promote a company (DC Shoes) that he co owns. Yeah I bet I could drift round in a £200.000, 600bhp, 0-60 in 2 seconds beast just like ken too!
That joker has never won a championship in his life (highest position in WRC was 19th) and that's why he has resorted to being a shill for his own company in a car that isn't his.
The team only enter select events in the WRC for a reason, in the grand scheme of things Ken can't drive for shit.
If he was even any good at Gymkhana or Drift he'd be in Japan or D1 but he isn't.

All show and no go.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is it weird I won't mix baccy with weed anymore? Unless it's hash, I do love me a hash J! Gone right off baccy joints but am back on smoking sneaky tabs.


nah, everyone seems to be going baccy-less/vapes/dabs etc these days

I`m one of these that will prob never give up the baccy in J`s, been doing it too long n dont know any better lmao, plus i prefer the taste, I will say however that ive only ever tried ISO once (garys) and the taste of that would prob be enough to convert me to baccy-less if i could afford it regularly which i cant lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

I just think it muddies the taste, and I'd probs get the puss took the amount I put in joints at parties these days. Then they cough a lung take 3 hits n pass lol. Much prefer just topping up my level doing bong rips lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Ain't smoked baccy in bout 3 years now n only miss it when I want a joint but once I got the volcano I used the vape poop as a baccy alternative which is great for blunts....still enjoy the bong rips like don said


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Mad Mike knows what it's about






That's one sexy engine at 00:55.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Morning all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

The missus has fucked off to Poland for 2 weeks, anybody want any fags?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The missus has fucked off to Poland for 2 weeks, anybody want any fags?


lemme know what she can get n prices etc but ill prob take 200 off ya depending onw aht they are


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The missus has fucked off to Poland for 2 weeks, anybody want any fags?


lol, dont smoke em,

im same been rolling with bakki soooo long its hard to chnge and i dont like the taste of puries

BUT, tbh i dont like the feeling of been stoned, and cant be arsed with growing

shit im a glowing expample of a stoner. good wer is my head at.

i watched that ken block one, seemed very commercial, them russion street ones are sweet, dangerous as fuk but sweet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lemme know what she can get n prices etc but ill prob take 200 off ya depending onw aht they are


100% she can get Benson and Hedges (Gold), Marlboro (Red and Lights) and all the LM range.

There's a possibility that she can get Lambert and Butler but only if the duty free at the airport on the way back are cheap enough (or have any Lamberts at all) but that's a gamble.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 100% she can get Benson and Hedges (Gold), Marlboro (Red and Lights) and all the LM range.
> 
> There's a possibility that she can get Lambert and Butler but only if the duty free at the airport on the way back are cheap enough (or have any Lamberts at all) but that's a gamble.


an what kinda price you/her asking on the B&H n L&M?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> an what kinda price you/her asking on the B&H n L&M?


Depends how much they cost her but they usually go out for £4.50.

They're LM not L&M, comparable though.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

@ICE email


The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends how much they cost her but they usually go out for £4.50.


aah no worries then, can get the L&M`s down here for £20 a sleeve n the B&H for £40


----------



## Dubaholic (May 11, 2014)

i use rolling baccy too not keen on pure j's, and hash in a joint is heaven unless its reclaim BORK.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

lol dub, cant belive cunt had u locked out, fucking liberty that is.

im thinking of buying raw bakka leaves for weed not blunts just raw leaves and roll like the good ole boys

rpelied sae.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> aah no worries then, can get the L&M`s down here for £20 a sleeve n the B&H for £40




Yeah unfortunately I don't have a artic container full of fags to make only £2-£3 profit on a sleeve of L&M's, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah unfortunately I don't have a artic container full of fags to make only £2-£3 profit on a sleeve of L&M's, lol.


Oh im not knocking you mate, just by the time ive bought em n paid postage etc will work out to almost shop prices lol, would be easier if we lived a bit closer to each other lol

On an also....£2-3 pack a sleeve profit??? I hope your joking lol, the fags get bought off the boat for £6 a sleeve then immediately flipped to ppl for £20 a sleeve lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol dub, cant belive cunt had u locked out, fucking liberty that is.
> 
> im thinking of buying raw bakka leaves for weed not blunts just raw leaves and roll like the good ole boys
> 
> rpelied sae.



Was not fucking happy was 1 in morning when i got sorted. and eurgh fuck that stick with the amber leaf man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

Morning shit stains...what a.lovely day ay.....lol what u mean ice one of mine was menna be yours lmao...tobacco leaves for rolling??? Go pure mate or stick to baccy.....I.love a nice pure joint only problem is I use too much weed per joint....I'm gonna try n pack it in when i crop at least it won't cost me an arm and a leg.....anyway I've got pistills do I start counting flower now? Lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh im not knocking you mate, just by the time ive bought em n paid postage etc will work out to almost shop prices lol, would be easier if we lived a bit closer to each other lol
> 
> On an also....£2-3 pack a sleeve profit??? I hope your joking lol, the fags get bought off the boat for £6 a sleeve then immediately flipped to ppl for £20 a sleeve lol


Which country are they coming from?

L&M are about £15-£18 and B&H are about £25 a sleeve (more if conversion is shit) a sleeve in any Polish cash and carry, I'm pretty sure they're not much cheaper in the Ukraine either.

It would have to some bullshit despot country outside the EU for em to be that cheap or they're fake.
And they come off a boat with millions of other fags, when you're shipping containers full you can afford to sell em for less.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit stains...what a.lovely day ay.....lol what u mean ice one of mine was menna be yours lmao...tobacco leaves for rolling??? Go pure mate or stick to baccy.....I.love a nice pure joint only problem is I use too much weed per joint....I'm gonna try n pack it in when i crop at least it won't cost me an arm and a leg.....anyway I've got pistills do I start counting flower now? Lmao



one of the two fiddys was gunna send to u, now i dont know if ther fucked,,not or anything.

just watching amovie 3 days to kill, rather good,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Shit I remember about 10 years ago I was getting Regal's for £2.00 a pack on singles.

Those days are long gone! lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Which country are they coming from?
> 
> L&M are about £15-£18 (more if conversion is shit) a sleeve in any Polish cash and carry, I'm pretty sure they're not much cheaper in the Ukraine either.
> 
> ...


Switzerland mate, all have the swiss duty labels on them, the boat crew buy them from asia/africa on their journey then sell em when they dock in the UK, its not criminals bringing in container loads lol, normally each crew member has around 4000 on them as thats all they can accrue between stops and what they are allowed to have in their possession by the captain/shipping company etc so the maximum that normally comes off any 1 boat is around 20000, but sometimes you will have 6-7 different boats a week in so it all adds up

Also customs in the docks have confirmed they are genuine not fakes, they have a window in their office displaying a sample of all the seized items, fake on one side, real but illegal on the other side


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit I remember about 10 years ago I was getting Regal's for £2.00 a pack on singles.
> 
> Those days are long gone! lol.


I remember when i was at school, Red bands £1.05 for 10 or £2 for 20 lol, or we could buy packs of 20`s duty free b&h/superkings etc for £1 a pack lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Switzerland mate, all have the swiss duty labels on them, the boat crew buy them from asia/africa on their journey then sell em when they dock in the UK,


How do they have Swiss duty marks on em if they were bought in africa/asia?



Fair play to em, if I could only get into an air stewardess!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> one of the two fiddys was gunna send to u, now i dont know if ther fucked,,not or anything.
> 
> just watching amovie 3 days to kill, rather good,


God knows then mate that's wank man...so whats blown your 600 250 and your extractor?
I'll most probes get a bit of new equip when I crop but that's ages away....not much I can really do for ya man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How do they have Swiss duty marks on em if they were bought in africa/asia?


The shipping companies buy them by the container load, ship em out to Africa around the Cape or Gibraltar where all the boats refuel and use them to restock the on-board shop/stores the crews buy from whilst on the boats working, the crew are allowed to buy a certain amount of fags/baccy from the ships store every X amount of days so they just smoke as little as possible n stash the sleeves of fags around the boat ready for docking in the UK as they are only supposed to be allowed a smaller amount whilst in UK waters, whereas they are allowed to be in possession of more n international waters.
Chatting to the boat crew ( all filipino) they reckon they can make 5x their yearly wage ( a pittance in UK terms) in selling fags throughout the year doing this, some of the crew are only on £1-2k a year( since they are employed from the philippines not the UK/EU) but can make £10-20k a year with the fags


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

I'm thinking about driving across Europe with the missus though, I wonder what I can pick up between Poland and the checkpoint in France on the way back? 

Ooooooh look, the Netherlands!


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Which country are they coming from?
> 
> L&M are about £15-£18 and B&H are about £25 a sleeve (more if conversion is shit) a sleeve in any Polish cash and carry, I'm pretty sure they're not much cheaper in the Ukraine either.
> 
> ...


Fags are alot cheaper in the Ukraine they retail @ about €1.50 a pack in the Ukraine n about €4 in Poland. Alot of the fake fags over here are actually made here with a Spanish warning attached to the packaging.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The shipping companies buy them by the container load, ship em out to Africa around the Cape or Gibraltar where all the boats refuel and use them to restock the on-board shop/stores the crews buy from whilst on the boats working, the crew are allowed to buy a certain amount of fags/baccy from the ships store every X amount of days so they just smoke as little as possible n stash the sleeves of fags around the boat ready for docking in the UK as they are only supposed to be allowed a smaller amount whilst in UK waters, whereas they are allowed to be in possession of more n international waters.
> Chatting to the boat crew ( all filipino) they reckon they can make 5x their yearly wage ( a pittance in UK terms) in selling fags throughout the year doing this, some of the crew are only on £1-2k a year( since they are employed from the philippines not the UK/EU) but can make £10-20k a year with the fags



Aye yeah I've just realised it's that "No law on international water" thing.

It's a fucking mindlessly ironic situation though, sums up globalist capitalism/supply and demand in a paragraph.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fags are alot cheaper in the Ukraine they retail @ about €1.50 a pack in the Ukraine n about €4 in Poland.


Sorry mate, I meant Czech Republic.

Fuck knows where I got Ukraine from?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye yeah I've just realised it's that "No law on international water" thing.
> 
> It's a fucking mindlessly ironic situation though, sums up globalist capitalism/supply and demand in a paragraph.


Yup, its annoying also as I know ppl that can get hold of container loads of genuine fags etc but they only sell you the container of fags , its up to you to get them into the country


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm thinking about driving across Europe with the missus though, I wonder what I can pick up between Poland and the checkpoint in France on the way back?
> 
> Ooooooh look, the Netherlands!


buy a car, drive out there buy what you want then get someone to either weld it into the frame of the car or build you a hidden compartment lol, there was a whole program on the people that engineer these compartments , think it was on discovery channel or similar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup, its annoying also as I know ppl that can get hold of container loads of genuine fags etc but they only sell you the container of fags , its up to you to get them into the country


I can go to the fucking factory and do that!.......


I can get 1L bottles of good quality vodka from the cash and carrys for £4.
I was thinking about importing booze straight from the distilleries in Poland on my license and making a killing until I realised how much the tax is per litre.
Ouch!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is it weird I won't mix baccy with weed anymore? Unless it's hash, I do love me a hash J! Gone right off baccy joints but am back on smoking sneaky tabs.


I do this but put the tiniest amount of baccy in but with green. hate baccy taste but love smoking. Killer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> buy a car, drive out there buy what you want then get someone to either weld it into the frame of the car or build you a hidden compartment lol, there was a whole program on the people that engineer these compartments , think it was on discovery channel or similar


I don't think I'd need to go to that extreme but but I'm defo coming home with something.

I'm going to the mountain side of Poland this year in August for my birthday and I'm taking some fucking BHO or tincture with me this time.
Poland's cool and all but when you don't speak the language enough to converse to a decent extent the head needs a time out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> God knows then mate that's wank man...so whats blown your 600 250 and your extractor?
> I'll most probes get a bit of new equip when I crop but that's ages away....not much I can really do for ya man



oh ffs i was menna send u oe of the 250 bulbs REMEEBR?


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mad Mike knows what it's about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 like the work on the engine, but excuse me wheres the skills and precision, lol I could drift that car round a fukin track, the Georgian is good to watch but for the sheer fukitness but if he killed your family doing it he would look like a cunt not cool at all and the point I made about the roads is that they are ya typical british road yano the ones I tool around on everyday ...in a fast car


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh ffs i was menna send u oe of the 250 bulbs REMEEBR?


Don't need it mate I got a 250 cfl and so far so good man.....anyone got any ideas on how to stop my tent caving in so much? Its crushing my plants!!! I was thinking some 1.2 poles like another square frame half way up the tent would stop the middles caving in a lot....any easier ideas?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't need it mate I got a 250 cfl and so far so good man.....anyone got any ideas on how to stop my tent caving in so much? Its crushing my plants!!! I was thinking some 1.2 poles like another square frame half way up the tent would stop the middles caving in a lot....any easier ideas?


 yeh poles or leave zip open a tad coz ur on a 8"?

and wat? u wanted the bulb last we spoke? lol we must have got wires crossed on wtf we was tlaking boot.
#

ghoji and dog cuts going in bubbler tonight

this films fucking ace..... go on COSTNER##11


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the point I made about the roads is that they are ya typical british road yano the ones I tool around on everyday ...in a fast car


And that makes you a good driver?

No.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

[QUOTEIC3M4L3, post: 10490517, member: 416682"]yeh poles or leave zip open a tad coz ur on a 8"?

and wat? u wanted the bulb last we spoke? lol we must have got wires crossed on wtf we was tlaking boot.
#

ghoji and dog cuts going in bubbler tonight

this films fucking ace..... go on COSTNER##11[/QUOTE]

Lmao yeh I said I might have it then the other week I saidniy as alright as I bought a cfl think your head was a bit fucked then lol....aye I've tried leaving the zip open a bit and opened 2 vents but still getting its arse pulled inside out and I'm scared of light leaks so ive closed em again....the middle of the tent must be getting pulled in a good 10" all round


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> like the work on the engine, but excuse me wheres the skills and precision


@ 2:14 when he goes beyond the lock for a reverse entry.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

commercial bollox yorkie

gotta keep it real yo!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can go to the fucking factory and do that!.......
> 
> 
> I can get 1L bottles of good quality vodka from the cash and carrys for £4.
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> I can go to the fucking factory and do that!.......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't need it mate I got a 250 cfl and so far so good man.....anyone got any ideas on how to stop my tent caving in so much? Its crushing my plants!!! I was thinking some 1.2 poles like another square frame half way up the tent would stop the middles caving in a lot....any easier ideas?


Have you got any bamboo canes at your place?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

[QUOTSaerimmner, post: 10490558, member: 224323"]Have you got any bamboo canes at your place?[/QUOTE]

Yeh ive just been sizing em up on the outside of the tent and too short...but I'm gonna get some long thick ones and that should do the trick hopefully I'll just tape em up with some gaffa tape lol proper style


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

good watch lads. scary .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> commercial bollox yorkie
> 
> gotta keep it real yo!


It's not commercial.

Mad Mike is a pro drifter, he's New Zealand D1 champion.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 11, 2014)

What a fucking idiot I am, got that pissed last night must have dropped ma wallet at some point and only realised an hour ago, went back tracing my steps and asked in the bars with no fucking luck, luckily thee was no cash in it just my bank cards and driving licence, just cancelled my bank cards but now need to transfer all my money into the wifes account to get it out and she can only take 300 a day, its fucking wank, think I need to lay off yne booze a bit......lol yeah right


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Silly sod garry.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 11, 2014)

Yeah wasnt one of my best moments m8, this whole holiday has just been a nightmare, im more gutted bout losing some family pics and a luck half fiver that my grandad gave me b4 he died that was in the back of my wallet, its worthless to everyone else but priceless to me,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> good watch lads. scary .


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

Wank that is Gaz mate proper shit when ya lose something sentimental...not been the best of trips for ya has it man...just think get a nice grow done then ya can go on another hols....hopefully a better one


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

@ICE, just about to pack stuff up n i can only find 1 ballast, got 2 shades, blubs etc but only 1 ballast, just torn the whole place apart n it simply aint here sorry mate, i might have lent it to someone without remembering lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wank that is Gaz mate proper shit when ya lose something sentimental...not been the best of trips for ya has it man...just think get a nice grow done then ya can go on another hols....hopefully a better one


Its the thought of getting home and setup again thats keeping me going m8 lol, dont know about another hols just yet tho after this one ill be happy to be at home for the foreseeable


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

so yorkie whats your take on it ? ALIENS or no ALIENS ? Secret cults or no secret cults ? mass coverups or not ? con trails real or not ? Personally i think we are being fucked over . a few months ago i didnt beilive in half of the stuff i have seen beacause i was too narrow minded basically . ive watched & read numeruous books on all kinds of matter , & Its very very strange


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Not ur fault mate, that's what happensbwhen u give a Scottish man a open bar lol...u were probably pick pocketed tbh


Garybhoy11 said:


> What a fucking idiot I am, got that pissed last night must have dropped ma wallet at some point and only realised an hour ago, went back tracing my steps and asked in the bars with no fucking luck, luckily thee was no cash in it just my bank cards and driving licence, just cancelled my bank cards but now need to transfer all my money into the wifes account to get it out and she can only take 300 a day, its fucking wank, think I need to lay off yne booze a bit......lol yeah right


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3150235


Beat me to it lol the youtubez full of this dribble.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

The worst of all that dribble has to be the anti vaccination ppl! They fucking do my head in polio is on the rise thanks to these fucks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

I'm anti vaccination.

You do know that AIDS was invented by the Yanks as a mass chemical weapon right?


Don't you kid yourself mate, the modern biological industry is not working for mankind's best interests.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> so yorkie whats your take on it ? ALIENS or no ALIENS ? Secret cults or no secret cults ? mass coverups or not ? con trails real or not ? Personally i think we are being fucked over . a few months ago i didnt beilive in half of the stuff i have seen beacause i was too narrow minded basically . ive watched & read numeruous books on all kinds of matter , & Its very very strange


I know im not yorkie but ill chuck my thruppence worth in lol

aliens yes, but not the "little green man from mars in flying saucers" everyone immediately goes to, will more than likely be single celled organisms or something equally tiny

Coverups- yes without a shadow of a doubt, been going on for thousands of years ( see the bible, USA, rise of the british empire etc etc)

Contrails- are exactly that, trails of condensation


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm anti vaccination.
> 
> You do know that AIDS was invented by the Yanks as a mass chemical weapon right?
> 
> ...


LOL. I hope ur joking. Suppose you're anti gmo 2?

http://www.mamamia.com.au/news/vaccination-myths-busted-by-science-cheat-sheet-on-immunisation/


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> good watch lads. scary .


 nice one rolla ive read 5 of his books, trip down the rabbit hole man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

An there was me thinking AIDS/HIV was given to us by monkeys

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_HIV/AIDS


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

No probs zedd & rolax why do you think youtube is full of dribble mate ? there are many people out there who are fucking crazy but not everybody can be lieing ? each video i watch each book i read is very eye opening . you cant fabricate all this shit . Sae i agree more like the tall greys ? & sorry the question was for everybody not specifically for yorkie like it was typed out to be lol .


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> No probs zedd & rolax why do you think youtube is full of dribble mate ? there are many people out there who are fucking crazy but not everybody can be lieing ? each video i watch each book i read is very eye opening . you cant fabricate all this shit . Sae i agree more like the tall greys ? & sorry the question was for everybody not specifically for yorkie like it was typed out to be lol .


tall greys? sorry you lost me lol


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The worst of all that dribble has to be the anti vaccination ppl! They fucking do my head in polio is on the rise thanks to these fucks.


 pure brainwashed ignorance tut tut


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> No probs zedd & rolax why do you think youtube is full of dribble mate ? there are many people out there who are fucking crazy but not everybody can be lieing ? each video i watch each book i read is very eye opening . you cant fabricate all this shit . Sae i agree more like the tall greys ? & sorry the question was for everybody not specifically for yorkie like it was typed out to be lol .


Sadly they all are lying lol how is it eye opening? And yes, this is all easily fabricated, this shit goes on all the time and it makes someone shit loads of dosh...catholic church for example.



Not trying to be a dick btw lol so pls don't take offence lol


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> LOL. I hope ur joking. Suppose you're anti gmo 2?
> 
> http://www.mamamia.com.au/news/vaccination-myths-busted-by-science-cheat-sheet-on-immunisation/


 put your pseudo science on the irish thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pure brainwashed ignorance tut tut


I know must be the Jews at it again lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> put your pseudo science on the irish thread lol


What's a pseudo science!
Fine I'll shut up lol pfft I'll keep my opinions in my pocket.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Aliens is a bit deep but I'm with Stephen Hawking when he says it would be naive and intellectually dishonest to think that we are the only intelligent life form in the cosmos. It's too fucking big to make assumptions like that, our evolution was by chance so why couldn't another planet have the same/better conditions.

As for all the conspiracy cover ups, we can prove most of them as fact so there's only speculation by the sheeple.

1) All the original moon landing photos are fake, 100% fact.
2) Planes did not crash into the twin towers on 9/11, 100% fact.
3) The fires that were supposedly caused by jet fuel did not cause those 3 buildings to fall, 100% fact.
4) They were strategically demolished, 100% fact.
5) America did not kill Bin Laden in the operation they claimed they did, 100% fact.
6) The officially released video of the operation is fake, 100% fact.
7) The Sandy Hook School shooting massacre in the USA was fake, 100% fact.
8 The 2012 Aurora shooting in the Century 16 cinema (Batman, Dark Knight) was supposedly done by James Eagan Holmes.
Coincidentally his lawyer who appeared with him at his (worldwide public) court appearance on 23/7/12 is a crisis actress (working under another fake name) who also supposedly lost children in the sandy hook shooting massacre that was to happen 5 months later on 14/12/12, another coincidence is that "Sandy Hook" gets a reference in the Batman: Dark Knight movie as it's written on a map closeup shot. All 100% facts.
9) The Sandy Hook School shooting massacre was a faked event using crisis actors, 100% fact.
10) The Boston Marathon Bombing was a (bad) fake event also using crisis actors, 100% fact.
11) The recently released official photos of China's moon/mars landing are fake, 100% fact.
12) The officially released videos of the International Space Station (ISS) are fake, 100% fact.
13) The ISS space walk videos are shot by divers on a set submerged in a massive water tank, 100% fact.
14) Chemtrails are 100% fact now, the whistle has been blown.
15) The American NSA are collecting the entirety of Human learning, 100% fact.
16) The Fukushima nuclear plant in japan has officially fucked the planet and irradiated the world for the next 300 years at least, 100% fact.
17) Every single yellow fin tuna tested in the Pacific is unfit for consumption due to the radiation, 100% fact. 

That's just an example, the list goes on.


The problem is as technology advances as a whole it gets harder and harder for the powers that be to hide the blatant lies.
It wasn't so bad 45 years ago when even NASA had shit cameras, now it becomes painful to watch the idiots suck it all in as gospel.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

ok some chemistry...formaldehyde is present in every vaccine as an adjuvant, it creates methylene bridges in deoxyribose units thus modifying the structure and transcriptive function of dna, it is a class 1 mutagen, teratogen and carcinogen, biological tissue that has formaldehyde in it cant be fukin dna analysed......so wake the fuk up and read the labels...leukaemia is on the increase


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok some chemistry...formaldehyde is present in every vaccine as an adjuvant, it creates methylene bridges in deoxyribose units thus modifying the structure and transcriptive function of dna, it is a class 1 mutagen, teratogen and carcinogen, biological tissue that has formaldehyde in it cant be fukin dna analysed......so wake the fuk up and read the labels...leukaemia is on the increase


...
http://www.harpocratesspeaks.com/2012/04/demystifying-vaccine-ingredients.html?m=1


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Fucking tin foil hats for everyone lol lol lol


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...
> http://www.harpocratesspeaks.com/2012/04/demystifying-vaccine-ingredients.html?m=1


 didn't read it, come back with ya own stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aliens is a bit deep but I'm with Stephen Hawking when he says it would be naive and intellectually dishonest to think that we are the only intelligent life form in the cosmos. It's too fucking big to make assumptions like that, our evolution was by chance so why couldn't another planet have the same/better conditions.
> 
> As for all the conspiracy cover ups, we can prove most of them as fact so there's only speculation by the sheeple.
> 
> ...


half of that i could believe the other half not so much


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

And bio tissue that has been exposed to formaldehyde can be dna tested...

http://www.frontiersinzoology.com/content/5/1/18

Skip down to materials n methods.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

for it to be convincing it needs to come in the following format as a peer reviewed piece of research, you have found low grade shillage not science...read this from the fda cos it covers sweetner aspartame too http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jan03/012203/02P-0317_emc-000196.txt


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

big fakes them yorkie if you think the government can fake all them then surely to fuck they can hide aliens visiting earth i mean the Egyptians drew the tall greys all them years ago on the pyramids


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> didn't read it, come back with ya own stuff


How about you link me some of ur sources 


zeddd said:


> for it to be convincing it needs to come in the following format as a peer reviewed piece of research, you have found low grade shillage not science...read this from the fda cos it covers sweetner aspartame too http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jan03/012203/02P-0317_emc-000196.txt[/QUOT
> Man where did u get that link lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Oh n b4 I pop out not all vaccines contain formaldehyde.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> LOL. I hope ur joking. Suppose you're anti gmo 2?


No I'm not joking, like I said it's a 100% fact.

Presented to NATO in 1970-71 by Dr Robert Gallo and patented in 1984.

“The HIV-AIDS Virus was manufactured as a designer bi-product of the US Special Virus program. The Special Virus program was a federal virus development program that persisted in the United States from 1962 until 1978. Dr. Robert Gallo’s 1971 Special Virus paper reveals that the United States was seeking a “virus particle” that would negatively impact the defense mechanisms of the immune system. The program sought to modify the genome of the virus particle in which to splice in an animal wasting disease called Visna.”

The Visna cells came from monkeys in Gallos lab.

"According to the Proceedings of the United States of America, AIDS is an evolutionary, laboratory development of the peculiar Visna Virus, first detected in Icelandic sheep. Recently, American and world scientists confirm with 100% certainty the laboratory genesis of AIDS. This fact is further underscored when one reviews the ‘multiply-spliced’ nature of the HIV ‘tat’ gene and Dr. Gallo’s 1971 Special Virus paper, 'Reverse Transcriptase of Type-C virus Particles of Human Origin'.

Dr. Gallo’s 1971 Special Virus paper is identical to his 1984 announcement of AIDS. Upon further review the record reveals that he filed his patent on AIDS, before he made the announcement with Secretary Heckler. Earlier this year, Dr. Gallo conceded his role as a ‘Project Officer’ for the federal virus development program, the Special Virus.

The Flow Chart of the program and the 15 progress reports are irrefutable evidence of the United States’ secret plan to cull world populations via the unleashing of a stealth biological microorganism that would ‘waste’ humanity. In light of this true genesis of the world’s most divesting biological scourge, it is the United States that owes ‘royal’ payments to the innocent victims. Each and every victim of AIDS is deserving of a formal apology and a sense of economic closure for an invention of death and despair, perpetrated by the United States."

Gallo and the USA hold the patent for the HIV/AIDS virus, shame they already infected folk long before they told anybody.

The flowchart is page 61 of Progress Report #8 (1971) of the _Special Virus program of the United States of America._


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> big fakes them yorkie if you think the government can fake all them then surely to fuck they can hide aliens visiting earth i mean the Egyptians drew the tall greys all them years ago on the pyramids


Quite an interesting programme on 4OD( i think) atm you might like, shows that Angkor wat, the great pyramids, yonagoni in japan,easter island etc are all perfect distances away from each other in a specific pattern etc leading to the theory that they may have all been built to complement each other etc, 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/quest-for-the-lost-civilisation/4od


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> half of that i could believe the other half not so much


Whether you believe it or not Rimmer it makes no difference mate.

That entire list is provable mate.

Not that I need to but you can pick any one of em and I'll destroy it with public domain facts, it's been done already.


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No I'm not joking, like I said it's a 100% fact.
> 
> Patented by Dr Robert Gallo in 1984.
> 
> ...


Thanks york .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking tin foil hats for everyone lol lol lol


And the tin foil hat analogy comes from the MK Ultra mind control tests.

Another provable fact, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Thanks york .


Google it and you can find the flow chart scan to download if you want to read it.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Whether you believe it or not Rimmer it makes no difference mate.
> 
> That entire list is provable mate.
> 
> Not that I need to but you can pick any one of em and I'll destroy it with public domain facts, it's been done already.


I know what your saying mate but ive skimmed over a few of those subjects in the past and the "proof" in alot of the cases is very dodgy, mostly internet video clips or theories but very little of the proof can be traced back to scientists/doctors/trustworthy research facilities etc


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

also like with the moon landings etc, easiest way to prove/disprove it would be just simply to have had a telescope on earth look for the rover they were using on the moon, if it aint visible then it was never there in the firast place etc


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How about you link me some of ur sources


 its chemistry that I have done in a research lab, the problem with these sorts of argument with lay people is that you simply don't know research from propaganda altho your last post about dna and forensics was real science...did you realise this...how different it was to the other stuff...problem is children are getting royally fuked by these 3 gen vaccines and people are being fooled and shilled into having them...again wake the fuk up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I know what your saying mate but ive skimmed over a few of those subjects in the past and the "proof" in alot of the cases is very dodgy, mostly internet video clips or theories but very little of the proof can be traced back to scientists/doctors/trustworthy research facilities etc


No mate proof is proof.

Like I said all that list is 100% fact, I chose what I said carefully.

If you chose not to believe said facts then that is your choice but the word for that is deluded.

Don't be a sheep.


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the tin foil hat analogy come from the MK Ultra mind control tests.
> 
> Another provable fact, lol.





The Yorkshireman said:


> Google it and you can find the flow chart scan to download if you want to read it.


scary


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> also like with the moon landings etc, easiest way to prove/disprove it would be just simply to have had a telescope on earth look for the rover they were using on the moon, if it aint visible then it was never there in the firast place etc


No we just look at the photos, see they're fake and could not possibly have been taken on the moon.

I didn't say they never went, I said all the photos are fake.


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

i personally think man went to the moon but i think they found or seen something that was never ment to be found or seen by the general people of earth


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate proof is proof.
> 
> Like I said all that list is 100% fact, I chose what I said carefully.
> 
> ...


I didnt say I didnt believe the facts, what I said to you was ive never come across anything when I HAVE had a quick look at it that can be provable as fact (i.e. a forensic scientist saying photos were fake as opposed to a person on the internet with a theory they were).

An dont start with the whole" dont be a sheep" thing, gets a bit tired after a while tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Well we know those guys in the vids aren't really on the fucking ISS!


........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No we just look at the photos, see they're fake and could not possibly have been taken on the moon.
> 
> I didn't say they never went, I said all the photos are fake.


And what I said was that by simply aiming a telescope at the moon at the time and not seeing a rover when they claim one is there WOULD ALSO prove the photos were fake


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its chemistry that I have done in a research lab, the problem with these sorts of argument with lay people is that you simply don't know research from propaganda altho your last post about dna and forensics was real science...did you realise this...how different it was to the other stuff...problem is children are getting royally fuked by these 3 gen vaccines and people are being fooled and shilled into having them...again wake the fuk up


That science link u praise disproved what you'd said on formaldehyde so do you do science? Lol did you get arrested after being in said lab? Lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well we know those guys in the vids aren't really on the fucking ISS!
> 
> 
> ........


Do tell? A brief explanation if you will I dont wanna sit here churning thru hundreds of pages of info

i.e. " I can prove they are not on the ISS because Dr xxxxxxxx PHD has proven with X bit of research thata rocket could not deliver a payload to an orbiting object" etc etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Cannabis thread my ass lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] yorkie, im not having a dig at you or anything i just like things being presented very simply with no way they can be misunderstood, regardless of the person or subject


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

i would rather talk about this subject rather than bikes lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

What rimmer said lol not trying to offend anyone.have nothing but respect for your option...even though it sucks lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> i would rather talk about this subject rather than bikes lmao


Yeah the whole bike thing just attracts newbie nobjockeys from the imitation thread, cant be having any of that on a sunday lol


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No we just look at the photos, see they're fake and could not possibly have been taken on the moon.
> 
> I didn't say they never went, I said all the photos are fake.


 totally how I read .....it the official photos have different shadow angles which indicates a non solar light source, they went to the moon alright but the Stanley kubric film set is obvious imo


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That science link u praise disproved what you'd said on formaldehyde so do you do science? Lol did you get arrested after being in said lab? Lol.


 fuk off does it..what is your point banging on about this ffs...this is how formaldehyde fuks dna...end of.....http://www.jbc.org/content/279/8/6235.long


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I didnt say I didnt believe the facts, what I said to you was ive never come across anything when I HAVE had a quick look at it that can be provable as fact (i.e. a forensic scientist saying photos were fake as opposed to a person on the internet with a theory they were).


Usually logic and a simple understanding of limiting factors are all that is needed.


I notice that Mythbuster's didn't try to debunk this photo.

 

How many light sources are there on the moon?

With completely apposing shadows even a child can spot the mistakes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Do tell? A brief explanation if you will I dont wanna sit here churning thru hundreds of pages of info
> 
> i.e. " I can prove they are not on the ISS because Dr xxxxxxxx PHD has proven with X bit of research thata rocket could not deliver a payload to an orbiting object" etc etc


Did you not watch the video I posted at the start of the conversation?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you not watch the video I posted at the start of the conversation?


No mate didnt see a video about the ISS


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Usually logic and a simple understanding of limiting factors are all that is needed.
> 
> 
> I notice that Mythbuster's didn't try to debunk this photo.
> ...


An im guessing a combo of the sun/landing lights on the craft have been ruled out?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> An im guessing a combo of the sun/landing lights on the craft have been ruled out?


Yep.
They took no light sources with them at all.

Give me 2 mins and I'll put all the sources in I can see.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No mate didnt see a video about the ISS


I'll post em in a PM then cos there's loads to laugh at between that and Chinas fake rover/satellite.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

I'm sure we'd all read it yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Multiple light sources (even opposing ones) and a big fuck off light hotspot.

100% not taken on the moon.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3150322
> 
> Multiple light sources (even opposing ones) and a big fuck off light hotspot.
> 
> 100% not taken on the moon.


Do any photos exist of the bloke taking these photos or their suits or the landing craft exist? (taken at the time on the moon obviously)??


----------



## ninja1 (May 11, 2014)

Alright guys hows everyone doing? Bloody hate Sundays always boring to me lol. May have found a spot for doing some outdoors. Well tbh I'm gonna just start all my freebies and then bang em outside at this spot spread out type thing and see if anything comes of it. Not bothered either way as I ain't ever gonna grow em. Will hopefully be able to get the exo cuts of 1 of you lot when times right. About time I fucking gave it ago aint it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Do any photos exist of the bloke taking these photos or their suits or the landing craft exist? (taken at the time on the moon obviously)??


Yes plenty.

They've got discrepancies.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 11, 2014)

Deep stuff boys deep stuff.....Riu Stonehenge smoke out would be fucked they'd be mass debate on how they got there then yorkie de bunking everything with all his facts lol while I'd just smoke and watch on with a smile from eae to ear lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes plenty.
> 
> They've got discrepancies.


Anywhere they are all aseembled in one place on the net sake keep getting you to chuck photos up in here?


----------



## RobbieP (May 11, 2014)

Man this thread has become far to educational .... your meant to be stoners ffs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anywhere they are all aseembled in one place on the net sake keep getting you to chuck photos up in here?


Google images, moon landing pics.

They're all in the public domain.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

An official video by Commander Chris Hadfield aboard the fake ISS (actually a zero G plane) as part of the fake Expedition 35 that never happened.






The barrel of the smoking gun behind Hadfields mysterious "Retirement" on his (supposed) return to earth is staring us all in the face.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> An official video by Commander Chris Hadfield aboard the fake ISS (actually a zero G plane) as part of the fake Expedition 35 that never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> An official video by Commander Chris Hadfield aboard the fake ISS (actually a zero G plane) as part of the fake Expedition 35 that never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm less inclined to believe this one when zero G planes only go weightless for 20-30 seconds at a time n this is a 3 min video


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm less inclined to believe this one when zero G planes only go weightless for 20-30 seconds at a time n this is a 3 min video


Not anymore, study Micro-G environment but did you not notice that the video was edited at 49 seconds? (Look again)


The smoking gun is loose water!


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not anymore, study Micro-G environment but did you not notice that the video was edited at 49 seconds? (Look again)
> 
> 
> The smoking gun is loose water!


 staring us rite in the face


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

The supposed station is obviously in motion.






How much hairspray has she used!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Forget the RT shite at the end.


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

i love how this topic never gets boring . sooo many things out there not all of it can be rubbish


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

sooo yorkie why do they fake the iss ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> sooo yorkie why do they fake the iss ?


Money mostly.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not anymore, study Micro-G environment but did you not notice that the video was edited at 49 seconds? (Look again)
> 
> 
> The smoking gun is loose water!


To reduce the gravity to one thousandth of that on Earth one needs to be at a distance of 200,000 km.
Location Gravity due to Total
Earth Sun rest of Milky Way
Earth's surface 9.81 m/s2 6 mm/s2 200 pm/s2 = 6 mm/s/yr 9.81 m/s2
Low Earth orbit 9 m/s2 6 mm/s2 200 pm/s2 9 m/s2
200,000 km from Earth 10 mm/s2 6 mm/s2 200 pm/s2 up to 12 mm/s2
6 million km from Earth 10 μm/s2 6 mm/s2 200 pm/s2 6 mm/s2
3700 million km from Earth 29 pm/s2 10 μm/s2 200 pm/s2 10 μm/s2
Voyager 1 (17,000 million km from Earth) 1 pm/s2 500 nm/s2 200 pm/s2 500 nm/s2
0.1 light-year from Earth 400 am/s2 200 pm/s2 200 pm/s2 up to 400 pm/s2








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_altitude_record

So to reduce the gravity to a micro-g environment you would have to be at a height of at least 200,000km(ish) from what i understand and the highest flying planes fly between 35-60`odd thousand feet (18.28800 kilometres), so that leaves a difference of over 170,000 km unaccounted for???


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much hairspray has she used!


 lmao at 7.50 with the scuba divers


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

Also, other thing i have trouble with is that, pushing forward on the controls of an aircraft for over 30-35 seconds as it enters that stage of the parabola would result in the aircraft either pointing straight down at the floor, or actually rotating past that point, neither of which would allow the parabola to continue, also it would push most commercial airliners/cargo planes past their safe operating limits as they are not designed to operate in an inverted dive environment( although they physically can as chuck yeager proved)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

This is NASA Rimmer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Talking to us from The USA?





Commuting to work everyday?


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

What they can do SAE faking a zero gravity flight no problem what so ever


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What they can do SAE faking a zero gravity flight no problem what so ever


From a conversation I found on the deep net one time with a Russian physicist.
Apparently the Chernobyl melt down was caused by them trying to power their version of HAARP with the nuclear plant and there was a power surge fucking shit up royally.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

HAARP was Tesla's work.

The metal chemtrails help facilitate HAARP's effect.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

And everything ties into Project Bluebeam.

........


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

them chemtrails are nasty


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

It's all fucking nasty.

Wait until DARPA have their way and the police/military are mechanised.

It's coming fast, I've been saying it long before Boston Dynamics released the Atlas and PETman videos.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is NASA Rimmer.


Right......An they have found a way to defy the laws of physics and over 100years of aviation FACT have they?

NASA or not, if you enter a parabola in a commercial aircraft/cargo plane even at the maximum aircraft type operating ceiling, then push forwards on the control for over 35 seconds leaving you pointing at between 80 and 150 degrees of negative angle, in an inverted dive then you would hit the floor before being able to pull up.

If you actually look up the technical specs for most aircraft of that size and weight then once in an inverted dive they can lose up to 20-30,0000ft/min, now bearing in mind that only gives you 2mins of diving from say 60k ft as a ball park figure, out of that 2 mins around 40-70 seconds would be completing the (now inverted) parabola you have just executed, this now leaves you around 70 seconds to stop a few hundred ton aircraft diving at the floor at a speed of over 400mph, which you cannot even do until you have righted the aircraft( which will take upto 20-30seconds) and if you think you can pull an aircraft that size out of a 400+mph dive from an inverted position in less than 40`ish seconds without crashing then you are officially a better pilot than chuck yeager


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

I don't think these guys will be listening to the freeman defense when they roll up to kick the door off in the not too distant future.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Right......An they have found a way to defy the laws of physics and over 100years of aviation FACT have they?


No they build planes that can fly higher than normal and edit the videos like I pointed out to you.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they build planes that can fly higher than normal and edit the videos like I pointed out to you.


They can also publish authentic videos as well, no crazier than your theory so far


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> They can also publish authentic videos as well, no crazier than your theory so far


The video I posted is an official release Rimmer.

It's been fucking edited, you blind mate? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Do tell? A brief explanation if you will I dont wanna sit here churning thru hundreds of pages of info
> 
> i.e. " I can prove they are not on the ISS because Dr xxxxxxxx PHD has proven with X bit of research thata rocket could not deliver a payload to an orbiting object" etc etc


Did you ever post an answer to this one?
Still dont know WHY you dont think they are on the ISS


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

I'll post this one last time.






You do not bounce about with random gravity shifts in the vacuum of space.
They're moving weather you choose to believe it or not.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The video I posted is an official release Rimmer.
> 
> It's been fucking edited, you blind mate? lol


so its been edited, doesnt mean it 100% didnt happen. Could have been a camera fault/something moving into shot they wanted out the way, cameraman needing a piss etc OR it could have been edited as it was fake, so far nothing proves it either way 100%


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll post this one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if anything it disproves the video, doesnt prove or disprove if there are actually ppl on the space station though. At the start of the video it says "there is no space station" well i can assure you there is as ive personally seen the 
thing thru a telescope


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll post this one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, then by your own theory that could have been edited INTO the video as well?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So if anything it disproves the video, doesnt prove or disprove if there are actually ppl on the space station though. At the start of the video it says "there is no space station" well i can assure you there is as ive personally seen the
> thing thru a telescope


How the fuck could these people be on the ISS if the videos are fake Rimmer?
If the videos are fake it means they weren't there.

Just because you can see it doesn't mean people are on it.

Lens flare from spotlights?
Air bubbles in the Cupola @ 2:04?






That'll be a fake ISS underwater then!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the fuck could these people be on the ISS if the videos are fake Rimmer?
> If the videos are fake it means they weren't there.
> 
> Just because you can see it doesn't mean people are on it.
> ...



No all it means is that the videos werent shot on the ISS. I mean no government has ever gone on a mission, taken footage, got back to base n realised the video was fucked n then gone onto make another video in its place have they?

As equally valid as your theory is, so it is also as valid that if a camera were to fuck up or destroy the film whilst in space, that they made another video for reassurance, I mean if you were on the NASA funding board n your staff couldnt even protect a camera film returning from space then it may make your agency look laughable on the world stage, because if you cant even keep a roll of film safe how could you justify sending experienced astronauts(normally formerly military pilots) into space after spending decades teaching them at an exorbitant cost?

Both sides of the argument as equally valid until proven otherwise, and im sorry, but the kind of proof i need to believe something isnt generated by videos on the internet, regardless of how many people champion or dismiss it.

I mean, its like asking zedd to accept an internet video as empirical fact of a new scientific breakthrough without showing him the test results/methodology/ who has peer reviewed it etc etc, you think with his scientific back ground he would swallow it just because people on the internet believe it? Or would he want to see the peer reviewed documentation to support it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Google images, moon landing pics.
> 
> They're all in the public domain.



u do know the moon landing was FAKE right?
@Saerimmner email


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u do know the moon landing was FAKE right?
> @Saerimmner email


yeah thaats what hes saying, you arrived too late lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thaats what hes saying, you arrived too late lol



oh right, love me conspiricy shit, loose change is wikid on 9-11 and ters anothercalled wee man or sumthing thats very good too


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

looks like gravity is being challenged here or is it a fake..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Both sides of the argument as equally valid until proven otherwise, and im sorry, but the kind of proof i need to believe something isnt generated by videos on the internet, regardless of how many people champion or dismiss it.
> 
> I mean, its like asking zedd to accept an internet video as empirical fact of a new scientific breakthrough without showing him the test results/methodology/ who has peer reviewed it etc etc, you think with his scientific back ground he would swallow it just because people on the internet believe it? Or would he want to see the peer reviewed documentation to support it?


Your logic is flawed.
How are you going top see aboard the ISS without watching internet videos?
It's the only evidence available and it's demonstrably fake so where do we go from here?


I'm not proving something happened, I'm proving something DIDN'T happen by way of logic and science.

I can't prove 100% where those videos were taken but we know they weren't taken in fucking space that's for sure.
There are no random gravity shifts in the vacuum of space, videos of astronauts bouncing about like a trampoline dictates they are not in space.

Just like I can't prove who was behind 9/11 and we'll probably never know what really did happened that day but we can prove what DIDN'T happen and that's that planes didn't crash into the towers and that fire/explosion DIDN'T cause them to collapse.

How do we know this?..........Science!

I thought you were a rational thinker Rimmner.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

Dude the ISS is up there, get out with a telescope on a clear night, google sky map that shit, boom.

Too much conspiracy shit going on in here today for me, yeah loads of shit is hoaxed but there a fuck load more than the gov's of the world do that we dont know about its fucking scary


----------



## Lemon king (May 11, 2014)

oioi ladies.....so is yorky saying that big ne space stations fake...??

candyland fucking fell over and snapped the trunk / just above roots wreally wanted to take her 2more weeks.

then i fell put with me cam bitch so this is the only pik till samples..
.

ice email


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Dude the ISS is up there, get out with a telescope on a clear night, google sky map that shit, boom.
> 
> Too much conspiracy shit going on in here today for me, yeah loads of shit is hoaxed but there a fuck load more than the gov's of the world do that we dont know about its fucking scary


 hes not saying it doesn't exist, hes saying the vids onboard are bs which they obviously are


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> oioi ladies.....so is yorky saying that big ne space stations fake...??


No.

I'm saying the videos are fake.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

Also put a shit load of trim in a pan with some butter earlier


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

http://io9.com/watch-what-happens-when-you-wring-out-a-washcloth-in-sp-476159356


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

I dont really watch many vids of the ISS so I cant really call bullshit but I think there are people up there. Pointless sending so many craft up there just to keep it circling.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like gravity is being challenged here or is it a fake..


It's fake.

"The “UFO” video comprises of an original source video and a superimposed hovering craft. As you can see in the original video below, there is no flying craft in the scene at all.

The original video, entitled “US fighter jet destroys car bomb factory in Iraq” was posted back in 2007. It was reposted in March 2014 with the name “JDAM with secondaries.” This video was flipped horizontally in the “UFO” version."






.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I dont really watch many vids of the ISS so I cant really call bullshit but I think there are people up there. Pointless sending so many craft up there just to keep it circling.


They don't.

They pretend they do.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They don't.
> 
> They pretend they do.


I disagree. You can watch them launch and leave our atmosphere with your own eyes. Sounds like paranoia central in here!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> I disagree. You can watch them launch and leave our atmosphere with your own eyes. Sounds like paranoia central in here!



I mean they launch rockets but they don't go to the ISS.

Chris Hadfield certainly wasn't on the rocket that supposedly took him because he was spraying water round a zero G plane at the time.

A man can't be in two places at once.

Lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

just gna have me dinner then ill b bk n read that email



The Yorkshireman said:


> Your logic is flawed.
> How are you going top see aboard the ISS without watching internet videos?
> It's the only evidence available and it's demonstrably fake so where do we go from here?
> 
> ...


I am a rational thinker, hence thinking there is a possibility that since none of this has been disproved by scientists/college professors etc that your theories could be wrong, even if only slightly, indeed you yourself admit "I can't prove 100% where those videos were taken "


Well we will just have to agree to disagree as we are just going round in constant circles here.

So theres not a single person that was on the ground that saw a plane fly into the towers? And all the thousands of videos of plane crashing into the towers were all faked? And the SCIENTIFIC proof (not internet videos) of this are where? surely you can see why I have doubts about these theories, for every argument you proffer, I have a counter, yet neither are able to be proved scientifically, its all theories


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

That original army video is a lot longer than the UFO one.
You can plainly here a marine call the imminent airstrike with "Here it goes" at 19 seconds into the clip, the actual strike is at 40 seconds.

The UFO strike is 20 seconds into the video.
The UFO video has been clipped by over 20 seconds so you don't here the marine call it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So theres not a single person that was on the ground that saw a plane fly into the towers? And all the thousands of videos of plane crashing into the towers were all faked? And the SCIENTIFIC proof (not internet videos) of this are where?


What they saw and what actually happened are 2 different things mate.

There are NO videos of planes crashing into the towers because they weren't planes (well, not civilian passenger planes)
You THINK they were planes.

You can't demand proof and then discredit internet videos, that is a "No true Scotsman" logical fallacy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

What really happens when a plane hits a wall like that the ones at The Pentagon?

This.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What they saw and what actually happened are 2 different things mate.
> 
> There are NO videos of planes crashing into the towers because they weren't planes (well, not civilian passenger planes)
> You THINK they were planes.
> ...


I personally dont care enough about 9/11 to have made my mind up either way but thats neither here nor there atm.

The point I was trying to get at was..... If people saw planes fly into the building from down on the ground, and videos like this... 



 show the same thing, and the people on the ground agree that that video is what they saw whilst they were on the ground below, then how were there no planes that flew into the tower?


This is a genuine question mate as ive never really looked into any of this stuff other than skimming thru the odd video when it pops up somewhere, just whenever stuff like this comes up I dont see how they have either tricked thousands of ppl or claim it never happened etc


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What really happens when a plane hits a wall like that the ones at The Pentagon?
> 
> This.......


Slight weight difference of around 150 tons though, an as we all know a bigger bullet makes a bigger hole in the same tin can, also as they said in the video its supposed to be testing a nuclear facility wall, which are generally armoured to some degree, steel skyscrapers like the trade centre arent solid armoured concrete, they look more like this (see pic0 and then are just clad in an outer skin of metal and glass normally

http://www.featurepics.com/FI/Thumb300/20070511/Skyscraper-Under-Construction-314972.jpg


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

@ICE email


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

what abut that " good ole boy" who was in the smaller tower, wer the mayors office was, they rushed him down and as he left he saw the damage in the lbbie WELL before the planes had hit, the main support beams wer cut on angles like for demolission, 
ANYHOOO,
he told his story and i shit u not within a few days he was dead of a unknown cause


bush did 9-11 to use as a excuse to start a war over 1 thing

OIL. the plane that hit the pentagon dissapeared? shit ther even vid from a garage that shows it was a missile not a plane, the plane that crashe din a feild, again totally gone, only pages form one of the pakis terorist passport survived, oh yeh the dead paki terror tha is acually alive and well in the states sumwer

i dont think the main tower vids are fake, ther just not, id say more lia drone plane, theyve treid and tested them. even mocked emergency scenarios EXAKTLY like wat happene din 9-11


crazy shizzle my nizzle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont think the main tower vids are fake, ther just not, id say more lia drone plane, theyve treid and tested them. even mocked emergency scenarios EXAKTLY like wat happene din 9-11


A drone projecting a hologram.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Slight weight difference of around 150 tons though, an as we all know a bigger bullet makes a bigger hole in the same tin can, also as they said in the video its supposed to be testing a nuclear facility wall, which are generally armoured to some degree,


I said the pentagon not the towers.

The Pentagon has thicker walls, it's the most fortified government building on the planet.

But it made no impact at all travelling at 500mph, something that is physically impossible for a Boeing 7xx series to do at sea level.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> This is a genuine question mate as ive never really looked into any of this stuff other than skimming thru the odd video when it pops up somewhere, just whenever stuff like this comes up I dont see how they have either tricked thousands of ppl or claim it never happened etc


2 mins and I'll get you a close up video of the (non) impact.

I'm just posting some scientific proof about the burning temps of Jet fuel and the melting point of graded steel for you.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

@ ice e-mail mate


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I said the pentagon not the towers.
> 
> The Pentagon has thicker walls, it's the most fortified government building on the planet.


yeah sorry thats me not reading it properly, doing about 13 things at once atm, gimme 10mins n you will have my full attention again lol


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 11, 2014)

I enjoyed this one, makes you think for sure!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

If any of you are dog owners just saw this n thought it was a damn gd idea....


----------



## welshwizzard (May 11, 2014)

Couple of snaps..
Blue Petrol
      

Firedog
  

SinMint GSC


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Proof of jet fuel and fire not being responsible.

Jetfuel specs, source....STATOIL.
http://www.statoilaviation.com/en_EN/pg1332347009500/ar1334072083204/statoilAviation/fuel_jeta1.html

Typical physical properties for Jet A-1 fuel:
Flash point 42 °C
Auto ignition temperature 210 °C (410 °F)
Freezing point -47 °C (-52.6 °F)
_**Open air burning temperatures 260-315 °C (500-599 °F)* *_(WTC fires never even got this hot)
Density at 15 °C (59 °F).804 kg/L
Specific energy 43.15 MJ/kg
Energy density 34.7 MJ/L

In a "controlled burn" (where oxygen and fuel are regulated in an optimal mix), jet fuel will reach a maximum temperature of 982C (1800F).

Regular steel is rated @ around 1100C before it melts properly.
The WTC steel was certified by Underwriters Laboratories Inc to ASTM E119 standards.
UL executive Kevin Ryan called bullshit and got fired.

Kevins email......
http://911review.com/articles/ryan/letter.html

Jet fuel/fire/explosion was not responsible for the collapse of the WTC's and building 7 on 9/11, 100% scientific fact.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I enjoyed this one, makes you think for sure!


Sketchy but the technology is there, the energy weapon thing.

In the future they'll be able to do that but not yet.

Theoretically though the womans premise is spot on, it's where the "Star Wars" space program came from.

Stealing Tesla's work, or more likely guessing the bits they didn't have from patents he filed.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Proof of jet fuel and fire not being responsible.
> 
> Jetfuel specs, source....STATOIL.
> http://www.statoilaviation.com/en_EN/pg1332347009500/ar1334072083204/statoilAviation/fuel_jeta1.html
> ...


But I asked about planes/what ppl saw or didnt , the videos etc not jet fuel melting steel lol, even i know that aint possible(jet fuel/steel thing)


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

@ICE, you got a reply you might wanna read mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

The first time I've seen this one to be fair.

I've just watched the plane disappear with no impact in other slow mos and naturally lauhged my arse off.

Pick any witness video you like, slow it down and inspect it.

Bullshit from every angle.


----------



## NorthofEngland (May 11, 2014)

Do any of the UK growers have any experience with Ecotehnics Evolution Environment Controllers?

On Ebay there seems to be a model with 4 inputs, a model with 5 inputs and the CO2 delivery equipment (which looks very similar).
Because the prices of both the 4 and 5 input models varied so greatly I tried to find whether there were different models that sold for more.
But it seems that there is 1 of the 4 input and 1 of the 5 input models. 
(Despite the fact that a new 5 input model can cost £149 up to £300 - yet appear to be exactly the same???)

AM I MISTAKEN?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> Do any of the UK growers have any experience with Ecotehnics Evolution Environment Controllers?
> 
> On Ebay there seems to be a model with 4 inputs, a model with 5 inputs and the CO2 delivery equipment (which looks very similar).
> Because the prices of both the 4 and 5 input models varied so greatly I tried to find whether there were different models that sold for more.
> ...


I hear the black one likes very expensive fuses


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Like I say we'll never really know what happened that day.

But we know what DIDN'T happen.


----------



## NorthofEngland (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> But I asked about planes/what ppl saw or didnt , the videos etc not jet fuel melting steel lol, even i know that aint possible(jet fuel/steel thing)



If your talking about the steel in the Twin Towers structure(???)
The Jet fuel didn't 'melt' it.
It heated it to such a degree that it caused the steel to lose strength, thus rigidity.

Every aspect of the 9/11 attacks have been explained and re-explained.
Everyone from University Professors to retired Astronauts have provide testimony at Senate hearings to offer expert advice explaining what happened, why it happened and how it happened.
Are they all lying and it's all a big conspiracy - involving hundreds (or thousands) of people.
And all the conspirators keep it a secret. (All those people managing to keep a secret?)

The people who believe 9/11 was an inside job have very selective logic.
I believe the Americans call them 'Truthers' and treat them with little regard ???


----------



## NorthofEngland (May 11, 2014)

The black one....?


Saerimmner said:


> I hear the black one likes very expensive fuses


LINK 1 - £350
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ECOTECHNICS-EVOLUTION-TEMPERATURE-AND-HUMIDITY-DIGITAL-FAN-CONTROLLER-/130682039143?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1e6d41ab67


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> If your talking about the steel in the Twin Towers structure(???)
> The Jet fuel didn't 'melt' it.
> It heated it to such a degree that it caused the steel to lose strength, thus rigidity.


Bullshit, not even close.

Please see the above posted scientific facts and a testimonial from the company that certified it.


----------



## NorthofEngland (May 11, 2014)

Link 2 - £150
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-6177#post-10491861

The stat is missing off this picture.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> If your talking about the steel in the Twin Towers structure(???)
> The Jet fuel didn't 'melt' it.
> It heated it to such a degree that it caused the steel to lose strength, thus rigidity.
> 
> ...


 lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> The black one....?
> 
> LINK 1 - £350
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ECOTECHNICS-EVOLUTION-TEMPERATURE-AND-HUMIDITY-DIGITAL-FAN-CONTROLLER-/130682039143?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1e6d41ab67


It will come to you eventually.....

Also you broke the 10pm rule


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

He doesn't know about the rule, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lmfao


 

You think he got a signed copy?


----------



## NorthofEngland (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Please see the above posted scientific facts and a testimonial from the company that certified it.



No
That's as far as I go with 9/11 talks.
I know what I know.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He doesn't know about the rule, lol.


And since when has that ever been an excuse? 


The Yorkshireman said:


> You think he got a signed copy?
> 
> View attachment 3150517


cant see the attachment


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> No
> That's as far as I go with 9/11 talks.
> I know what I know.


So you would dismiss scientific fact for your own opinion no matter how deluded?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2014)

Right, im off for the night, spk to ya tomorrow mate

Also @ICE check your bloody e-mail lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Right, im off for the night, spk to ya tomorrow mate


Laters man.


----------



## rollajoint (May 11, 2014)

Seeing this all over the web mate .

http://www.sacred-texts.com/ufo/moonbase.htm

Loads of sites with the original communication .


----------



## tip top toker (May 11, 2014)

I love lamp


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Evening Tip Top, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Seeing this all over the web mate .
> 
> http://www.sacred-texts.com/ufo/moonbase.htm
> 
> Loads of sites with the original communication .


Watch the movie "Apollo 18", it ties in with that story.

In 2011, 84 hours of classified footage was uploaded to www.lunartruth.com, and that the film is edited from that footage


----------



## shadyslater (May 11, 2014)

Sup lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

welsh ther all shit,bn ema nd start agania


lok 9-11 was abot all bush did it, hes nuts, end of story i havent read wtf ur on about but i have my own very strong views on this, it maybe a wellw orthly debate, il go post a 9-11 FAC/myth discussion thread

MY GOD im MULLERED, pregabs,vallies, dfs. OHHHH yeh woke up in chair drooling and hangingover the edge n that...... shiyyyyyat no subbies tho.............

@Saerimmner email brother.

hey lads,anyone got bit of clones spare i can graft of ya,,, il pay for it like with PP or watver.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 11, 2014)

Aint popped in here in a while. 

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Aint popped in here in a while.
> 
> **Mainey**


you think wer gunna be courtiours after you tyurned and got in the the other "good ole boys?"

fuk me im mullered,,, NOBODY HERE HHHHHEEELLLLLOOOOOOO??\


----------



## shadyslater (May 11, 2014)

Wish i was mullered mate lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you think wer gunna be courtiours after you tyurned and got in the the other "good ole boys?"
> 
> fuk me im mullered,,, NOBODY HERE HHHHHEEELLLLLOOOOOOO??\


I dont even get what shit your talking about. Dont bother though. You got nothing of interest to me jus bag of shit!!

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 11, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I dont even get what shit your talking about. Dont bother though. You got nothing of interest to me jus bag of shit!!
> 
> **Mainey**


 ya what blad? iz you talkin shit to me n ting? yablad rasclart

BOOYAKASHA!!! WESSSSIDE.

LOL U FUCKING MORON OR AS SAE SAID SPASTIC TWAT LMFAO

dude your a joke, go over to the joke thread, ur now in ignore so fuk-off



shadyslater said:


> Wish i was mullered mate lol


 yeh mate im mullered and just thrown summor vallis down me kneck

fuuuuukkkeeed,been a while


----------



## shadyslater (May 11, 2014)

My mates mam gave a vali when i was bout 17 messy lol


----------



## shadyslater (May 11, 2014)

Is lemo still knockin bout in here?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 11, 2014)

Rimmer.

http://www.aulis.com/stereoparallax.htm


----------



## NorthofEngland (May 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you would dismiss scientific fact for your own opinion no matter how deluded?


It's not just my own opinion.
It's millions of words of expert testimony, offered in the open courts of the worlds most open societies
or the highly selective renderings of a few conspiracy theorists.

No one who understands the checks and balances of western democracies believes that a conspiracy of this size could ever remain secret.
It's not the way the world works. It's not the way that individuals work.

I'm not saying that our systems are perfect
but they are a lot more honest than these nightmare conspiracies would need to take place.

An that really is my last word on 9/11.
I know enough internet conspiracy theorists to understand they need to feel they are one of the few in possession of the truth.
Everyone else are mugs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2014)

Wow I fell asleep early lol good ol conversation there n no arguments took place.thinking of doing this for a laugh...
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/how-build-smartphone-microscope-stand-10


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

For all the coffee drinkers is Jamaican blue Mountain nice?Shits pricy but if it's fucking delicious I'll save it for once a month or something lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Morning slags on the way to a safety day today should be fun.....not a coffee drinker mate love the smell of it just tastes mingin lol Yorkshire tea all the way for me....had to pull one of the smaller weaker ladies out as its too crammed in there and don't wanna end up with scraggle..I wanna plant it in garden but fuck that malarky she's going in compost bin tonight!!!......not unless anyone wants to come pick it up???


----------



## welshwizzard (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> welsh ther all shit,bn ema nd start agania
> 
> 
> lok 9-11 was abot all bush did it, hes nuts, end of story i havent read wtf ur on about but i have my own very strong views on this, it maybe a wellw orthly debate, il go post a 9-11 FAC/myth discussion thread
> ...


Haha yeah gonna bin em all today


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> It's not just my own opinion.
> It's millions of words of expert testimony, offered in the open courts of the worlds most open societies
> or the highly selective renderings of a few conspiracy theorists.
> 
> ...


Easy to see why most people think your way but your opinion is based on what you have been told by the media, when you look at the discrepencies between the official story and the laws of physics then im going to pursue the science, fact remains...aviation fuel burning cant bring down a steel framed building.......I don't need to believe in conspiracies to understand this. The most outrageous conspiracy theory is that some raghead on dialysis in a cave beat the entire US first defence and over-rode norad somehow...the official story...and yes if you believe it so will millions more mate, but its just BS


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

NorthofEngland said:


> If your talking about the steel in the Twin Towers structure(???)
> The Jet fuel didn't 'melt' it.
> It heated it to such a degree that it caused the steel to lose strength, thus rigidity.
> 
> ...


Your bang onabout the steel bending n it loses up to 50% of its rigidity in some cases....
Jet fuel burns at 800° to 1500°F, not hot enough to melt steel (2750°F). However, experts agree that for the towers to collapse, their steel frames didn't need to melt, they just had to lose some of their structural strength—and that required exposure to much less heat. "I have never seen melted steel in a building fire," says retired New York deputy fire chief Vincent Dunn, author of The Collapse Of Burning Buildings: A Guide To Fireground Safety. "But I've seen a lot of twisted, warped, bent and sagging steel. What happens is that the steel tries to expand at both ends, but when it can no longer expand, it sags and the surrounding concrete cracks."

"Steel loses about 50 percent of its strength at 1100°F," notes senior engineer Farid Alfawak-hiri of the American Institute of Steel Construction. "And at 1800° it is probably at less than 10 percent." NIST also believes that a great deal of the spray-on fireproofing insulation was likely knocked off the steel beams that were in the path of the crashing jets, leaving the metal more vulnerable to the heat.

But jet fuel wasn't the only thing burning, notes Forman Williams, a professor of engineering at the University of California, San Diego, and one of seven structural engineers and fire experts that PM consulted. He says that while the jet fuel was the catalyst for the WTC fires, the resulting inferno was intensified by the combustible material inside the buildings, including rugs, curtains, furniture and paper. NIST reports that pockets of fire hit 1832°F. "

"The jet fuel was the ignition source," Williams tells PM. "It burned for maybe 10 minutes, and [the towers] were still standing in 10 minutes. It was the rest of the stuff burning afterward that was responsible for the heat transfer that eventually brought them down."


Source: http://www.popularmechanics.com/_mobile/technology/military/news/debunking-911-myths-world-trade-center


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

Stoned purchases arrived..no regrets lol...


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

DISCLAIMER-I am no way saying this is the right or wrong way. I myself have grown to believe that "flowering" starts at the first signs of flowers. (Which in my case, always start in Vegging, due to pre-flowers) But I actually have started counting from the "Real Signs" of flowering(normally 7-14 days after the flip to 12/12) I STRONGLY believe in checking the Trichs, is a major factor in harvest. I also think of the flowering times provided by the breeders are just guidelines. I am also in NO WAY trying to start arguments. I have posted 1 of these emails in another thread, where some A-hole had to be put in his place, for trying to say I was "lying" about the emails, because the breeder wouldn't say something that stupid. When I posted a pic taken DIRECTLY from the breeders website, and provided him with a link to the breeder's website and the breeder's email address..... Needless to say the A-hole never commented back. I'm not doing this for any reason but bringing knowledge to the rest of my bro's and sis. I am not saying I agree with the breeders. I just emailed them and watever they emailed me back, I have posted. All I did is google "When do you start counting flowering", and watever cannabis community I was registered to, I posted this in the threads best suited. NO MATTER HOW OLD THEY WERE!
So please, I hope u guys can appreciate the time I took to write these breeders. And out of 12-15 breeders that I wrote, these 2 were the only 2 that responded, IMMEDIATELY! All I have done is copied and pasted from my email to thread. If I get more replies, I plan on startin a thread based on this topic. "When do BREEDERS start counting....."
I know this thread is OLD as hell. BUT!!!!!! After reading a bunch of different websites, I decided to write a breeder myself, and see if they would respond. I decided to go with Greenhouse Seeds, and they replied my email in less than 24 hours. I am only posting this to help any future people wondering when the breeders themselves start counting. I hope this help someone in the future. Now I know that this is only 1 breeder, and I will try to email a few more, but for now....... Here is a copy of my email from Greenhouse Seeds. 
Happy Holidays,
Drdodge29
Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXXX(my name doesn't matter),
Thank you for your email.
You start counting from the moment you switch the light to 12/12. The
flowering time depends on which strain you are growing. If you completed the
flowering weeks and the hairs are still quite white you can leave them a bit
longer. When 20-30% of the hairs become brown they are ready.
Kind regards,
GHSC
This next 1 is from Ceres Seeds.


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

Hai xxxxxxxx.(once again my name is IRRELEVANTPosted Image)
the correct answer would be from the moment you switch from 18/12 to 12/12.
Of course the stated flowering times are indications. You might want to flower a
couple of days longer or shorter, depending on your circumstances .
Good luck.
Louis
Ceres Seeds Amsterdam
PO Box 10213
1001 EE, Amsterdam
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.ceresseeds.com


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

original link

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/222161-pro-opinion-please-when-does-flowering-officially-begin.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

WHAT THE FUK IS GOING ON HERE LIKE?

err no its like 70-80% brown haIrs

i walways take a week of in flowr if ive had problems

and relaz wtf is that? GAY much?

wally


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rimmer.
> 
> http://www.aulis.com/stereoparallax.htm


Fantastic bit of reading, cheers mate, see what you mean now


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

as i dont have a scope i thought i would listen to all of those who said flower from start off mass pistills.....

the slh x sc took around 3days to fully pistilate...(they were bustin!) and the kings kut took a week.....

in now 3days past 8 weeks from 12/12 and i gotta say this kings kut it DONE i will post piks soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> WHAT THE FUK IS GOING ON HERE LIKE?
> 
> err no its like 70-80% brown haIrs
> 
> ...


Jealous much? Sadly the shirt doesn't come in elephant.


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

well if ice is about.....

the other slh x sc is also comming down i cant justify 2more weeks for 1 plant when ive got loads gaging to take its place.....

if candyland had not fallen yday i would have ran them both 10weeks....


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fantastic bit of reading, cheers mate, see what you mean now


Overlooked that link sound yorkie n rimmer for highlighting it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

u can justify anything uwant lem, dont pull eraly, ul appreciate it more, 

and 8 weeks is fukall buddy, all starins IMO should go 9-10 stadard

relax shurrup cunt

sae email thats booked

and yeh im fucking mullered -pregabs-vallies-dfs========fucked


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u can justify anything uwant lem, dont pull eraly, ul appreciate it more,
> 
> and 8 weeks is fukall buddy, all starins IMO should go 9-10 stadard
> 
> ...


You gonna get off any of em next?


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

ice email.....i sent u some bud porn from the toilet seat lid lol....(dw i wet wiped it down first lol)....of candyland that fell over yday.....

i tried for 40mins to tie her back up......damm mainling !!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

Morning all

@ICE e-mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice email.....i sent u some bud porn from the toilet seat lid lol....(dw i wet wiped it down first lol)....of candyland that fell over yday.....
> 
> i tried for 40mins to tie her back up......damm mainling !!!


wat u sent it this time?


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u can justify anything uwant lem, dont pull eraly, ul appreciate it more,
> 
> and 8 weeks is fukall buddy, all starins IMO should go 9-10 stadard
> 
> ...


 
not justification just testing to see if yorkys right after all....how can i begin to argue with him when i havent bothered to take the time to see if hes right myself....

not just yorky but anyone!!


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

yea lol my bat died lastnight and then a sexy little Latino caught my eye on redtube and i never made it back to riu.....


IC3M4L3 said:


> wat u sent it this time?


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea lol my bat died lastnight and then a sexy little Latino caught my eye on redtube and i never made it back to riu.....


 didn't miss much mate


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

@ICE e-mail ( you prob aint gonna like it lol)


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

bk in 10 going shop


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Well sat in this safety meeting what a load of bollocks man fuckin bout falling ta sleep already man proper bag a wank....and they bring u here in a minibus so u can't fuck off half way thru...here till 4 god help me please


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

shawney were are the medibles man.....??


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

ice u still jizzing over that bud shot lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Medibles??? Not me mate I like smoking it too much mate....I would mind making some choco bombs tho


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> shawney were are the medibles man.....??


aah that just reminded me ffs...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

@ ice email
@Baz email


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Yorkie was on about making some THC sweets or something...and obv baz is the cookie monster lol I wouldn't mind some hard candy either or gummy bears that would be nice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

sory lads had apt at docs, email

@Saerimmner rrplied. LOL

err lem il do em now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

shit lem, ur only a kid?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Hahaha hiding behind the bush dont look 3 bad that lem......wide hips lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha hiding behind the bush dont look 3 bad that lem......wide hips lmao


 yes hes hiding but wers all the bud?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sory lads had apt at docs, email
> 
> @Saerimmner rrplied. LOL
> 
> err lem il do em now.


and ive replied to your reply lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> and ive replied to your reply lol


 ive replied to your reply from my reply from your reply from the reply i sent u of that.


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

[QUOTE="shawnybizzle, post: 10493304, member: 478539"......wide hips lmao[/QUOTE]

that's cause what's between em get meeeeee....lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shit lem, ur only a kid?


yea man i said ages ago i must be the youngest person here.....wait till u lot get samples...whoooo wee the next gen is here boys!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea man i said ages ago i must be the youngest person here.....wait till u lot get samples...whoooo wee the next gen is here boys!!!!



huz up then.... we need to sample your wers see ifyour sa good as u make out


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Yeh hips get dishing out samples out let's see how sweet this candy land is


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

@ ice email


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huz up then.... we need to sample your wers see ifyour sa good as u make out


ive just smoked a j of the lem i chopped on Fri following r clarkes method of removing all buds from stems ti create more areas for moisture to leave...(cuts dry time in half 4-5 days total) and it still tastes abit shit but the stone is there.....o yesss....i love smoking the first j after a chop reminds me why i bother....fucking dealers and there shit tasting shit. ....

im super pissed that candy land didn't make the full 2weeks more....all the pistills were brown But that finished look was just starting and finishes 1/4 for the top down....

in my experience of hazes her comming down now has made me miss out on the "3rd window" in this time tjeu really wieght up and get strong!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

@ ice email
@Baz email


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh hips get dishing out samples out let's see how sweet this candy land is


the resin is like oil very greasy....i have never smelt anything like this in my life....its is straight love hearts smell.....when u touch it ie sniff it the smell stays with u for ages.. A proper booming smell...the one that makes u sweat ur balls on the tube cause you know every fucker can smell it. 

if u think exo is a booming smell....this blows it out the water....

i would also like to get cuts put of this as soon as poss (if any of u want it after samples). ...just to make sure its not lost....its stinks that bad!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ive just smoked a j of the lem i chopped on Fri following r clarkes method of removing all buds from stems ti create more areas for moisture to leave...(cuts dry time in half 4-5 days total) and it still tastes abit shit but the stone is there.....o yesss....i love smoking the first j after a chop reminds me why i bother....fucking dealers and there shit tasting shit. ....
> 
> im super pissed that candy land didn't make the full 2weeks more....all the pistills were brown But that finished look was just starting and finishes 1/4 for the top down....
> 
> in my experience of hazes her comming down now has made me miss out on the "3rd window" in this time tjeu really wieght up and get strong!!


 If ur close to harvest mate a friend of mine is selling aload of equipment if theres anything you need


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

pm me what's there rimmer.....im needing to replace or upgrade everything.......i have one prob and i need some help....


i have ran 400w and 600w in a 1.2 loads of times.. But...

now i want either 2x 600w in cooltubes (ices ones) or 1 1000w in a aircooled hood...

im not sure what would be better i hate the fact the back of the bulb area gets much less light.....so 2. 600 back to back would slove this.....

but the penetration from a 1000w from what ive seen the yanks use is so much better......and as a result buds are huge and dense......

any ideas knobbas??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> pm me what's there rimmer.....im needing to replace or upgrade everything.......i have one prob and i need some help....
> 
> 
> i have ran 400w and 600w in a 1.2 loads of times.. But...
> ...



600 and 400 much better, or 4x250 bette rthan a 1k, dont buy one.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> pm me what's there rimmer.....im needing to replace or upgrade everything.......i have one prob and i need some help....
> 
> 
> i have ran 400w and 600w in a 1.2 loads of times.. But...
> ...


6x4ft tent
1mx1m tent
600w hps mag
600w hps digi
400w hps
coolhood,
4"fan
6" fan ( i want this to replace the one you had from me)
various timers n plant pots, water heater or pump etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

I'd tay a cut off ya not for a few week tho but I'd grow one out for ya.....how long did u let her go then before the collapse is it a long flower?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 12, 2014)

Afternoon geezers, hope your all good, bored out my brains 1 j left til god knows the.joys lmao and you sure your the youngest here lem?


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd tay a cut off ya not for a few week tho but I'd grow one out for ya.....how long did u let her go then before the collapse is it a long flower?


i took her 8 weeks 4 days....she would love ten, she pritty much matches the strain description of smelly cherry....i think i lucked out and got the candystore pheno....


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

she had loads of pre flowers post flip, within 4 days 12/12 loads more and by the end of week 1 she had little buds......

easy to clone and a super super fast vegger......

ive smoked exo to death and would bin it no hesitation for this......


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Did u take any cuts off of her lem? Or did ya just grow her out?


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 6x4ft tent
> 1mx1m tent
> 600w hps mag
> 600w hps digi
> ...





Saerimmner said:


> 6x4ft tent
> 1mx1m tent
> 600w hps mag
> 600w hps digi
> ...


 
how much does he want for the lot minus the 6" ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2014)

Afternoon boys.
I see some folk would still rather believe propaganda than facts if it keeps their fragile minds away from the real world...


Rimmer give me a shout when you want another event knocking off that list, in your own time mate...

How are we all?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 600 and 400 much better, or 4x250 bette rthan a 1k, dont buy one.....


Good to see you are taking into account the varying efficiency and output of different size bulbs and ballasts


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Good to see you are taking into account the varying efficiency and output of different size bulbs and ballasts


so why not 2 6's???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

fuking get this, walking down road talking to post lady about parcels i have missin, she said no point in sending recorded may as well wend first class, the dde in vam she was with said the same, its a scam.
ANYHOO.
fucking went to shp came bak,, 3 parcels i found as i walked down the road, OFC i ept em LMFAO


----------



## tyke1973 (May 12, 2014)

sheeting over it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking get this, walking down road talking to post lady about parcels i have missin, she said no point in sending recorded may as well wend first class, the dde in vam she was with said the same, its a scam.
> ANYHOO.
> fucking went to shp came bak,, 3 parcels i found as i walked down the road, OFC i ept em LMFAO


You don't even need to send 1st class as 2nd class usually gets there the next day.

Ever wondered why government letters only ever come 2nd class?
They not daft about shelling out for shit they don't need, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking get this, walking down road talking to post lady about parcels i have missin, she said no point in sending recorded may as well wend first class, the dde in vam she was with said the same, its a scam.
> ANYHOO.
> fucking went to shp came bak,, 3 parcels i found as i walked down the road, OFC i ept em LMFAO


What were in the parcels...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2014)

It pisses me off when I order from ebay, pay extra for next day delivery and the cunts still take 5 days to get it here.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What were in the parcels...


hair clips/bobbles in 1
a bubble envelope to send a broken ipod bak to apple
a doll in the other

all rather shit really but thats not the point issit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hair clips/bobbles in 1
> a bubble envelope to send a broken ipod bak to apple
> a doll in the other
> 
> all rather shit really but thats not the point issit?


Free shit.

Doll for the young un.

lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It pisses me off when I order from ebay, pay extra for next day delivery and the cunts still take 5 days to get it here.


Why i always just go for economy. I reckon they just think next day means the delivery method, not it actually arriving next day. They get paid for next day then just twiddle their thumbs for a few days before dispatching it for next day delivery. I mostly use amazon, and go with free super saver wherever possible. Always arrives the day after dispatch


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Jeez their talking dust and micron sizes now all I van think about is making bubble hash now haha


----------



## Dubaholic (May 12, 2014)

73 micron.bubble concrete dust mmmm imagine the melt


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Lmao mmmmm creamy lol he just mentioned micron and that was it me mind went wondering lol....can't wait to make some hash and bho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> so why not 2 6's???


5 250s would do better than 1200 (its 1250)nwith 5 250's

better footprint

im biting the bullet today im actually going to a hydro shop. rang up asked a price he saidprices are shit, he said watever u find for online with ebay watever il beat it

fair enough.....


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5 250s would do better than 1200 (its 1250)nwith 5 250's
> 
> better footprint
> 
> ...


Do expand on the science behind this. I'm sure you are right, but i'd love to know how the footprint can outweigh the huge drop in efficiency you obtain by going for 250w. Lumen to watt, a 1kw is around 45% more efficient than a 250w.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Do expand on the science behind this. I'm sure you are right, but i'd love to know how the footprint can outweigh the huge drop in efficiency you obtain by going for 250w. Lumen to watt, a 1kw is around 45% more efficient than a 250w.



obvisouly a 250 is less than a 1k, its 750 watts less, BUT u run 4x 250, u will increase the lumen output and the area covered is gretly improved.


TT, thought u knew this shit?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> obvisouly a 250 is less than a 1k, its 750 watts less, BUT u run 4x 250, u will increase the lumen output and the area covered is gretly improved.
> 
> 
> TT, thought u knew this shit?


hence why i state lumen to watt. It is the same regardless of total wattage. A 1kw is 45% more efficient than 4x250w with regard to lumens per watt. I am genuine in my question having not run multiple lights. Does the improved footprint from 4x250w outweigh the huge difference in aforementioned efficiency.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> hence why i state lumen to watt. It is the same regardless of total wattage. A 1kw is 45% more efficient than 4x250w with regard to lumens per watt. I am genuine in my question having not run multiple lights. Does the improved footprint from 4x250w outweigh the huge difference in aforementioned efficiency.


yes i have run multiple lights from 3k made up of 600s down to 1.2k made up of 600,250,400,250

i had greatly improved results, efficiany as in lekki use? im not that bothered.

think about it, u have a 2x2 tent, u stik 2x600 in it, side by side or end on end,

then the same tent u slink 5x 250 in a rectangle and one in the middle

MASSIVE diffrence. just ow it is..... s u know im no scientist and iinterlectual boffin


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> pm me what's there rimmer.....im needing to replace or upgrade everything.......i have one prob and i need some help....
> 
> 
> i have ran 400w and 600w in a 1.2 loads of times.. But...
> ...


 if u get a 1000 get an xl hood which has a 25 sq ft print, thou s are good for that pro bud look, 2 x 600 would also be monster and would prob yield u more no doubt......but then u would always wonder about the 1000 and still want one ...no...?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

A 1kw will cover the same footprint as 4x250w though, and would offer more light. There is a good reason that people opt for 1kw lights not multiple smaller ones.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Aye I have 2 600's now and wonder weather a 1k would be better or not? i know I could keep it cooler with a 1000 but I'll see what yields like first if I'm.smashing yield then it can stay as it is lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just ow it is..... s u know im no scientist and iinterlectual boffin


.....u just fuckin wit us now aint ya Ice !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Thank fook that bollocks is all over and pheewwww....chuggin on a nice bone now ahhhh bless ya...thank fook for weed


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> how much does he want for the lot minus the 6" ??


180-190 he said, just coz its his money for going to canada for 6 months in 2 weeks time lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

@ICE email, any chance you can read n reply quickly please


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

sounds good rimmer. What's quality saying (of tents mainly)....any piks??

in defo interested man!#


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> A 1kw will cover the same footprint as 4x250w though, and would offer more light. There is a good reason that people opt for 1kw lights not multiple smaller ones.


yea the reason is penetration i see were ice is comming from but the pen on a 250 has to be what a foot, going on a 600w only being any good for up to 3ft downwards from the bulb (a foot of this is always air space)....

and i am a man who like his penetration ...


----------



## Lemon king (May 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if u get a 1000 get an xl hood which has a 25 sq ft print, thou s are good for that pro bud look, 2 x 600 would also be monster and would prob yield u more no doubt......but then u would always wonder about the 1000 and still want one ...no...?


 
haha what are you doing to me......i want that pro bud look....buy 1200w in such a small space should smash it !!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sounds good rimmer. What's quality saying (of tents mainly)....any piks??
> 
> in defo interested man!#


They are all rolled up on his floor atm, had a quick look round them n didnt see any major rips/tears or anything, 1x1m tent he reckons has been used for clones for 1 week from new then packed away again, 6x4 tent he reckons he has used for just under a year but that looks brand new almost as well
The 6x4 tent i think is a budbox( black with green piping/edging), the 1x1 is black with yellow piping.

coolhood is missing the glass but he reckons when he used it there was no temp difference with or without the glass as the vents in the hood are so efficient at drawing away the hot air, looks a tad bit battered but works ok n not dangerous or anything, got a pic of this if you want me to email it to you

1 of the 600s is mag ballast, the other digi, 1 of em is Mh/HPS switchable but cant remember which off the top of my head

have got a pic of the 400w HPS ballast as well

there are also various digi timers/water pump or heater( cant remember which he said), plant pots (round and square)


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Aye I've always used a 600 and yielded pretty well never hit the g per watt but ain't been far off now I'm using 1200 in the same space hope I can double up that'd be nice


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

@lemon, theese are the only pics that didnt come out blurry, if you wanna go look at the stuff it can be arranged but you would need to get down my way


----------



## Saerimmner (May 12, 2014)

FUCK YES!!!!! Just found some boxes of trim in the freezer under a bag of peas, time to get garys bubblebags on the go methinks since i forgot to send em bk to him like a twat lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Get that shit oooon


----------



## welshwizzard (May 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> FUCK YES!!!!! Just found some boxes of trim in the freezer under a bag of peas, time to get garys bubblebags on the go methinks since i forgot to send em bk to him like a twat lol


Thats exactly what happened to me so I made that canna butter last night, s much cookie trim.


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea the reason is penetration i see were ice is comming from but the pen on a 250 has to be what a foot, going on a 600w only being any good for up to 3ft downwards from the bulb (a foot of this is always air space)....
> 
> and i am a man who like his penetration ...


That as well. Otherwise we'd all just have a billion cfls hanging from the ceiling. But to me I'm just not convinced the apparent increase in coverage outweighs the 1000w's far far superior lumen per watt figure. It would require a 5 250w hps' to match the lumens of a 1000w not taking the penetration into account..


----------



## RobbieP (May 12, 2014)

Tip top


----------



## RobbieP (May 12, 2014)

All this talk about penetration is making me uneasy lmao ....

bunch of faggots .....

Pmsl..... lemon ive heard the best way to grow is with a candle in a mason jar ... pisses over a 1000w anyday


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

Robbie. Howdy there fella! How's it going?


----------



## RobbieP (May 12, 2014)

Not bad mate apart from falling out with a stupid jobsworth over in Bradford today .... but thats another story ..... got some of your romulan roses ready to pop here mate....

by the way have you seen highlander about lately?


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2014)

Just to be safe, i'd recommend doing only a few and 12/12 from seed. Before i had to pack it in i threw 20-30 of the cheese rose into flower and a large number hermied almost from go. I'm more interested in the dreamtime cheese 

I don't venture into grow logs, but certainly haven't seen him in passing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

hha bak,
2 x 5" round airstones.
clonex

right of for a shag laters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Not bad mate apart from falling out with a stupid jobsworth over in Bradford today


Fuck were you doing Bradford Robbie?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> FUCK YES!!!!! Just found some boxes of trim in the freezer under a bag of peas, time to get garys bubblebags on the go methinks since i forgot to send em bk to him like a twat lol


Thats it sae get on thats shit m8, I knew there was a reason I told ya to hang onto them bags lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 12, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck were you doing Bradford Robbie?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 12, 2014)

Just started browsing LED systems while watching bear grylls the island thing. 

Seems I can get a bit for 4-500. Dont have a clue on spectrums or even if LED is all that. So much reading to do. Any of you lot run LED?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

waaaaannnnkkkkerrrrsss

YES YOU!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Just gave the bitches there final lollipopping and now me arms are itching like fook man.....one of the bills smells well shit tbh and the branches and ting are very hollow and easy to snap...while the other smells delish and is a lot better structured huge fans as well bit pissed off about the other but fuck it I'll just sell the cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

haha im doing cuts tomorra, got new clnes and big bubble rings, much much better. tbh the shopa aint all that cheap BUT
he has unlicenced bug control stuff in the bak room. i may invest in some.

2x 5" bubble rings
clonex
scalpel
11 qwid

gunna buy sum gnat repel since u can add to ya feed and it gets rid of em in ya medium,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

I bought some of that gnat off when I got springtails killed em all off in 1 watering...found out after they were good for the coco lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I bought some of that gnat off when I got springtails killed em all off in 1 watering...found out after they were good for the coco lmao


lmfao
u got any left> 20 qwid for a wee bottle WTF


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Lol no Babylon took the fucker lmao....its horrible stuff dirty brown colour and really thick but kills anything in that root.zone


----------



## smokehog (May 12, 2014)

Have 1 300w 3w diodes 7 spectrum, yeah there ok but hps is much better...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol no Babylon took the fucker lmao....its horrible stuff dirty brown colour and really thick but kills anything in that root.zone


fuksake, its like 20 bar for a small bottle il look on ebay since he said hel beet the price

gunna get the full line of advance nutes next run, love that shit.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 12, 2014)

dulllllllll times haha everyone asleep? got offered draws of 6 strains today guava jelly cookies, la ultra chem , chem 91, strawberry sisters and hashplant x godbud + big bud just my luck im skint sods law eh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Advanced nutes aye? like the sound of there bud candy

Wank that is dub jelly cookies sounds nice tho


----------



## Dubaholic (May 12, 2014)

They all look spectacular unreleased bean.boyz genetics stuff my pal has and gave to.his guy all ahould be stellar ima have to get my shit toghether lolol ah well gonna have some.solventless lollipops or hard and soft candys by next week. then gonna do a batch with sime wax im owed. mmmm lemon drops


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 12, 2014)

Sweet lemm know when u got some I'll tay 1 or 2 off ya mate....right I'm off to bed cbit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Advanced nutes aye? like the sound of there bud candy
> 
> Wank that is dub jelly cookies sounds nice tho


1k big bud 15 qwid, 1 l of bud candy 40 qwid]]OOOOF


----------



## Dubaholic (May 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweet lemm know when u got some I'll tay 1 or 2 off ya mate....right I'm off to bed cbit


No worries man


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Orlando bloom has two autos going. Look ok for autos.
> 
> 2 plants one cup


 ive got 8 on the go m8.... 4 auto aks that shud be ready end of the month ..a auto widow and ak47 that are a month old ...an 2 more that are 3 weeks old turbo desil ...i had 4 aks in same pot ..was getting told to repot them never for weeks. then got off my lazy ass and did an they have grow twice as big live an learn first grow there looking great ..will take pics 2row ..


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 12, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> i have a 2.4x.1.2x.2m tent with 5 plants in flower and 12 plants in veg, every morning at 11am I take the 5 out the tent and at 11pm I put them back in the tent, now... when they are out of the tent (sleeping time) light leaks through the zippers on the tent, when I put my hand in front of my face while standing near the plants, I cant see it (just to get an idea of how dark it is) and also the light doesn't appear to be reflecting off the plants but I am extremely paranoid about any of my bitches turning hermi on me.
> 
> original ak47 (pictured in my profile picture)
> week 4 of flower
> ...


 how your grow going m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 12, 2014)

morning ladies.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

Morning


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies.


 morning ice how u doin bruv hope its getting bttr, an Dub u need to sell more gear man make some coin lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

Been hitting bongs since half 6 trying to get back to sleep oh well I'm fucking baked to fuck how bad


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Morning all


 morning mate some nice lookin plants u posted recently, I just potted up 25 pips in coco for the first time then gonna transfer to 11l pots with the supersoil I jus made, the all mix alone is not doin it for me....im after yield


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Morning all, finally gonna get flights booked 2day so heading home in a cpl days rather than nxt week, thank fuck.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning mate some nice lookin plants u posted recently, I just potted up 25 pips in coco for the first time then gonna transfer to 11l pots with the supersoil I jus made, the all mix alone is not doin it for me....im after yield


Nice man nice. I'm still an amateur man, got fuck loads more to learn. 

I like coco, super forgiving early on. Need to get on the supersoil you and robbie make up. Bennie galore.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning ice how u doin bruv hope its getting bttr, an Dub u need to sell more gear man make some coin lol


meh feel rough,wifes annoying me ta fuk

such is life

dub will be orite wen i start getting harvest in, ust the meantime innit


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

morning all, just sat toking on some kali and the chocolate factory  Its my 4th lol so creamy and chocolate undertones...


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Just popped some smottie x mango haze and some smelly berry F2's, for my new line....


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Morning Welshwizzard


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

And who are u then smokehog? Think u can slide in here unharrassed, well it aint gonna happen im back in the uk in a cpl days then its on biatch!!


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

That's all good Garybhoy11 I love a bit of harassment nice to meet ya mush!!


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Noticed we have a UK section so thought I would slip my way in lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

There is also another new uk thread for all the arse bandits that dont make the cut in here or are too pussy to man out the initiation, just so u know, u might wana consider it before we start.


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

haha love anything thrown at me. Being a Yorkshire Lad I can take anything even Sheep lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> haha love anything thrown at me. Being a Yorkshire Lad I can take anything even Sheep lol


So we got a pony fucker, now we can add a sheep shagger into the mix, this is tuning into the beastiality thread lmao


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Think I will stick to my joint and a good ole cup of Yorkshire Tea, think I will give tha sheep a miss today...beastiality is off the menu!!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Morning Welshwizzard


Yalright pal


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> haha love anything thrown at me. Being a Yorkshire Lad I can take anything even Sheep lol


Which part of the shire man? I lived up in stocksbridge by sheff for a bit


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Welshwizzard, I am over the west side close to sheff....Nice and quiet lol Just how I like it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> haha love anything thrown at me. Being a Yorkshire Lad I can take anything even Sheep lol


you aint yorkshire blad, unlike me the appitimynof a yorkshireman, living the countys capital like

so FUKK UUUU and your ima yorshireman comment.

#yagetmablad?

@bazoomer 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/video-sheep-gives-birth-lamb-3533283
think u got sum explaining to do............


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Lol I said west of sheff which is west Yorkshire pal......Not going to spell ma city out haha or footy club chava cho but I am sure you can guess if I am a Yorkshire Man. Am defo no fairy southerner lmfao We have the worlds greatest footy club...Need I say anymore!!! MOT


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Oh Shit you rumbled me IC3M4L3 cant let my wife see I have a new child, it even looks like me,,,,,Scary! CSA is going to be chasing me now lmfao


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Lol I said west of sheff which is west Yorkshire pal......Not going to spell ma city out haha or footy club chava cho but I am sure you can guess if I am a Yorkshire Man. Am defo no fairy southerner lmfao We have the worlds greatest footy club...Need I say anymore!!! MOT


 fuk is this?


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Who sings MOT if ya from Yorkshire.....Its an easy one bro!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 13, 2014)

who gives a fuk and im not FROM yorkshire I AM yorkhire, and west/south/east who cares your still the arse end of nower..... 

BOOYAKKASHA


dunno zed sum fool a day or so kick him ove rthe dik thread LOL


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Just having a Joint so will pop back in later lads, and I am defo Yorkshire through and through Bro, would not be anything else even if ya paid me. Ya Get Me!!! Its like telling a Scot he's not from Scotland...LMFAO Will check ya later lads....


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

yeah i know zedd the struggles real lmao but what can.ya do, and afternoon geezers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Being a Yorkshire Lad I can take anything even Sheep


No real Yorkshireman would ever say that.

The velcro gloved lot are either Lancastrian or Welsh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Lad's on thin ice already.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Who sings MOT if ya from Yorkshire.....Its an easy one bro!


The songs real name is actually "Leeds! Leeds! Leeds!" (as in the lyric....."we love you Leeds!,Leeds!,Leeds!").

Written by Les Reed and Barry Mason.

If you're from Leeds I don't where you get "west of Sheffield" from, Leeds is about 35 miles north.
Sheffield is in South Yorkshire.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

Morning reprobates, where you lot buying bit coin from? Or rather part of one, place I normally use the dealers are setting limits 10 coins n shit lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning reprobates, where you lot buying bit coin from? Or rather part of one, place I normally use the dealers are setting limits 10 coins n shit lol


A private guy on Localbitcoins Don.

I haven't yet but was going to this week, he seems the best I've come across on there.

See if I can get a link.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

cheers man, that's what i've been using but there's no one doing less than a full coin as far as i can see, was using a guy called nesbit was sound as but he's done a flit!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

It says the GPB trade limits next to the names.

It seems loads are just trading in £'s worth of rather than a numbered amount of BTC's.

Unless I'm not understanding it properly?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

I can't find that dude I spoke to the other day either.

Knickers to buying a full coin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

they set the limits pal, lowest is 1 I'm looking for under 1 with a straight bank transfer.


----------



## smokehog (May 13, 2014)

Best be good  haha marching on together!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm looking for under 1 with a straight bank transfer.


So how do you find out if they sell less than 1?

Do you have to contact each bloke in turn and ask?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

[IC3M4L3, post: 10496459, member: 416682"]you aint yorkshire blad, unlike me the appitimynof a yorkshireman, living the countys capital like

so FUKK UUUU and your ima yorshireman comment.

#yagetmablad?

@bazoomer
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/video-sheep-gives-birth-lamb-3533283
think u got sum explaining to do............[/QUOTE]

Lmfao who was shagging that sheep Bruce forsyth


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [IC3M4L3, post: 10496459, member: 416682"]you aint yorkshire blad, unlike me the appitimynof a yorkshireman, living the countys capital like
> 
> so FUKK UUUU and your ima yorshireman comment.
> 
> ...


Lmfao who was shagging that sheep Bruce forsyth[/QUOTE]

LMFAO Shawny...''good game good game''


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Having bought coins in ages but Yeh I used the localbitcoin and was bang on some have phone numbers I rang mine the 1st order I made and he was bang on...try ringing one of em and making a deal....last time I checked I think they were bout 500 butty a coin


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you aint yorkshire blad, unlike me the appitimynof a yorkshireman, living the countys capital like
> 
> so FUKK UUUU and your ima yorshireman comment.
> 
> ...


not mine m8, looks fuck all like me ! lol, its Brucey's ,no wonder hes left come dancing !!!


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaah little bit of networking and pulling my finger out's done me some good, gonna get Baz's and rambos pens off today along with some glass, ( Anyone else want one let me know il get you one out!) then gonna go pick up a wee bit of Lemon haze and look for some ingridients to make some hard and soft candys


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmfao who was shagging that sheep Bruce forsyth


"Do you think it's eyes are gonna come out HIGHER!.......or LOWER than it's nose hmmm? HIGHER or LOWER!?"


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaah little bit of networking and pulling my finger out's done me some good, gonna get Baz's and rambos pens off today along with some glass, ( Anyone else want one let me know il get you one out!) then gonna go pick up a wee bit of Lemon haze and look for some ingridients to make some hard and soft candys


 Get on the edibles m8, & ride the rainbow lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Lmao....ya rekon he was like this while at it


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

When I got the spare cash I'll tay one dub I wanna nice oil rig set up....outgoings are crazy this month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So how do you find out if they sell less than 1?
> 
> Do you have to contact each bloke in turn and ask?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

D'you think you can get "Foot and Mouth" as an STD?

......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3151874


Lol, you'll have to explain it mate.

I'm obviously not seeing it.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> When I got the spare cash I'll tay one dub I wanna nice oil rig set up....outgoings are crazy this month



No worries Shawny mate i'll make sure you get looked after fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

lol you see the bit where it says limits, the minimum is the first number the max is the second and no one's offering under 1


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you see the bit where it says limits, the minimum is the first number the max is the second and no one's offering under 1


I thought that meant the minimum and maximum £'s per transaction (banking rules?) because it says GBP next to it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Like the bottom guys min is 50 and his max is 3749.

I very much doubt that banks will straight transfer the over £900.000 needed to buy 3749 coins at £260 a pop?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

this is more for traders of coins rather than individuals or it is now it used to be a lot more smaller sellers


----------



## rollajoint (May 13, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> No worries Shawny mate i'll make sure you get looked after fella [/QUOTE
> 
> Make me something nice I'm kind of a show off type of guy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Here then Don.......

https://bitbargain.co.uk/buy/from/bitcoinblur

There's a fair few on that site.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

they want my inside leg measurement and a two step identification. phone number address and bank info. and fuck that for buying bit coins man. local coins want none of that stuff. fuck it i might just buy a coin and flog what i don't need. probably much easier


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they want my inside leg measurement and a two step identification. phone number address and bank info. and fuck that for buying bit coins man. local coins want none of that stuff. fuck it i might just buy a coin and flog what i don't need. probably much easier


Ouch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here then Don.......
> 
> https://bitbargain.co.uk/buy/from/bitcoinblur
> 
> There's a fair few on that site.


cheers guv, just done some searching and found a few that don't need to know all that shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

I might have a bit of it off you actually.

I'll get hold of my pal later tonight when he finishes work and see if he wants to go halfs with me on some.

We were talking about getting a treat last week or so anyway.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Or send me a link to one I can get a touch off without selling my first born.

Whatever.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

just put the order in for .4 man sorry!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

Got some more brioche on the go, fruit scones in oven for the old man for when i get back tomorrow, going to make another choc cake, and maybe some brownies with my canna butter...


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2014)

you cant get enough of baking then welsh


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Looking good there wizard I can almost smell that butter lol looks heavy as fook


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

How do lads whats happening? Shawny I'll be ready for they cuts end of this week or beginning of nxt just whatevers best for yourself mate. But any time from friday onwards im gd,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

Whats up Rolla?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

you must be big as a house welshy, eating all that canna butter gear lad! i switched to making hash caps with coconut fat, all the high and not the munchies well till they kick in lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 13, 2014)

Orlando bloom said:


> how your grow going m8


Sweet mate the 12 in week 3 flower and the 5 are week 8 I will take up to date photos later, the pistols are taking forever to turn amber!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Sweet mate the 12 in week 3 flower and the 5 are week 8 I will take up to date photos later, the pistols are taking forever to turn amber!!


Pistils !!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Easy Gaz Yeh I got 1 ready for ya now mate and a BB if you want it....I'm gonna bin the shit smelling ones but the other smells nice its up to you...un tested gear tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Nice one mate, obviously ill take an exo back again, and fuck it ill give the BB a go as well since u offering lol, cant wait to get this shit on again, its been a long time coming,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here then Don.......
> 
> https://bitbargain.co.uk/buy/from/bitcoinblur
> 
> There's a fair few on that site.


every one of them is unnavailable or offline!?! fucksake buying drugs online never used to be this hard.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Sae u still looking to shift that cool hood or cooltube whatever it was? I'll take it off ya depending what ur wanting for it? Need somethkng to replace my open lamps with for yhis summer. Dont want the same heat probs I had last year.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Sae u still looking to shift that cool hood or cooltube whatever it was? I'll take it off ya depending what ur wanting for it? Need somethkng to replace my open lamps with for yhis summer. Dont want the same heat probs I had last year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

pissing me right off. can;t get point of a coin from anywhere!?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you cant get enough of baking then welsh


I love it mate, especially when I make something tasty that gets you super high.

I love feeding my mates too. I hardly ever bake bread, do that all day in work.

So far got scones done, a cake in oven, another cake of same mix ready for after, brioche firming up in fridge, and brownies to make with that butter!


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

Well fuck me that wasnt cheap lmao, Baz pens sent off, Fucking if anybody needs a battery for one of these if they get one you can pay for your own ^_^ fucking rambos battery nd charger just cost me a small fortune lmao im at a loss after posting rambos lol, Cannot wait to have a smoke counting down the minutes..


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you must be big as a house welshy, eating all that canna butter gear lad! i switched to making hash caps with coconut fat, all the high and not the munchies well till they kick in lol


Mate im 10 n 1/2 stone! I'm fooking tiny, well, i eat a fuck of a lot, but cycle and run every day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2014)

fuck the sheep must be rapid


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck the sheep must be rapid


 not quick enough if ya look at brucie sheep


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice one mate, obviously ill take an exo back again, and fuck it ill give the BB a go as well since u offering lol, cant wait to get this shit on again, its been a long time coming,


I will be taking a cut or 2 of the BP in the next few weeks if you wanted 1 of those?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae u still looking to shift that cool hood or cooltube whatever it was? I'll take it off ya depending what ur wanting for it? Need somethkng to replace my open lamps with for yhis summer. Dont want the same heat probs I had last year.


I either take the whole lot of gear hes got mate or nothing at all unfortunately, wants it all gone in 1 go, Lemon was interested in some of the bits tho so between all 3 of us we may be able to make something work?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

@ Ice, still no Fairy mate, you might wanna chivvy em up before the offices close??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Just found this on huffington post, thought you lads might like it

*Here’s What Marijuana Looks Like Under The Microscope [Photos]*
0

in Tech
— 22 Apr, 2014






Flower of the cannabis plant. Field of view 3.5 mm. (Photo: Cannabis Under The Microscope/Neatorama)
*Ever wonder what marijuana looks like up close and personal?*
Now you can see how cannabis appears to the scientists who study it, thanks to a new book called Cannabis Under The Microscope: A Visual Exploration of Medicinal Sativa and C. Indica by Ford McCann.

The book features over 170 images of cannabis in its full glory, taken with optical and scanning electron microscopes.

Have a peek below:


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they want my inside leg measurement and a two step identification. phone number address and bank info. and fuck that for buying bit coins man. local coins want none of that stuff. fuck it i might just buy a coin and flog what i don't need. probably much easier


Yeah I noticed that alright n their only.gonna be wanting more n more


----------



## snoyl (May 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> who gives a fuk and im not FROM yorkshire I AM yorkhire, and west/south/east who cares your still the arse end of nower.....
> 
> BOOYAKKASHA
> 
> ...


Is that the same "dick" thread uv been on kissing every cunts arse u fucking fud


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

NURSE!!! Shes out of bed again!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Is that the same "dick" thread uv been on kissing every cunts arse u fucking fud


All that cunt gives is abuse. what's ur problem with everyone man ur way 2 aggressive for this thread.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 13, 2014)

are ya sure its not alcohol that is been grown here because my bud dunt make me agresive like this dudes.

Roll a fat bifter and just chill


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> NURSE!!! Shes out of bed again!!



email @Saerimmner 

bahaha my god we have sum butthurt folks.

ust taken 4 dog cuts and 4 ghoji, stripped em down to death. haha no mercy


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I will be taking a cut or 2 of the BP in the next few weeks if you wanted 1 of those?


I sure would like one mate, ive smoked blue pit a cpl times now and its a lovely strain, ive tries 2 phenos I think and both were killer but the one I got from on here last year was much better than the bp from grey area coffeeshop in the dam.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 13, 2014)

We should sort a rendezvous out this summer for a few of us. Anyone live out in the sticks where we can have a laugh? Im a few weeks from chop, as are a couple of others, be good to gift and get boooomed man


----------



## snoyl (May 13, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> are ya sure its not alcohol that is been grown here because my bud dunt make me agresive like this dudes.
> 
> Roll a fat bifter and just chill


What r u over here crawling for?!?!have u seen the way these halfwits think its ok to treat people?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I sure would like one mate, ive smoked blue pit a cpl times now and its a lovely strain, ive tries 2 phenos I think and both were killer but the one I got from on here last year was much better than the bp from grey area coffeeshop in the dam.


Ok mate when they are big enough im gonna use 1 plants just for clones so when they are ready to send out ill shout ya


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> email @Saerimmner
> 
> bahaha my god we have sum butthurt folks.
> 
> ust taken 4 dog cuts and 4 ghoji, stripped em down to death. haha no mercy


Not got anything from you mate


----------



## snoyl (May 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> All that cunt gives is abuse. what's ur problem with everyone man ur way 2 aggressive for this thread.


Cause i see the way u all r with people and i dont like it.look at the way uz treat Mainey,thats no way to treat a "mate"


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not got anything from you mate


sent u like 4? since last night?

eh? sent u like 4 from last night and today?
did the courier come?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Cause i see the way u all r with people and i dont like it.look at the way uz treat Mainey,thats no way to treat a "mate"


You need a hug mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> are ya sure its not alcohol that is been grown here


..............


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> sent u like 4? since last night?
> 
> eh? sent u like 4 from last night and today?
> did the courier come?


got the ones last night

nope no courier so far


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> got the ones last night
> 
> nope no courier so far


fuking cunts, ive checked the tracking and yeh it says awaiting, and your out tommoz aint ya?


and yeh was fucking mullered last night, so ignore anything i may or may not have said lol fuckinows


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> fuking cunts, ive checked the tracking and yeh it says awaiting, and your out tommoz aint ya?
> 
> 
> and yeh was fucking mullered last night, so ignore anything i may or may not have said lol fuckinows


tomorrow im only not here from 1230-430pm


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> tomorrow im only not here from 1230-430pm


ok sorry man, they said today on my booking, i think they can upto 8pm, dunno... fuking 1st time using em,dont ode well


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Tidy cloner that IC3.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2014)

<---can't delete that.


Turbanator said:


>


U did a great job on it


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tidy cloner that IC3.



cheers man, made a fundamnetal error, made holes for the pipes in the side, weeeeellll noticed water in me tent, fucking water level hits the holes DUH! long stalks it is. thers sum in now, i cloned the top of the ghoji fat as fuk stalk that was

lil bit of clonex in the water

going up now il do summore pics and the flowe rtent

had to stop pk on the purp week 5.5 bt she aint ready for it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> ok sorry man, they said today on my booking, i think they can upto 8pm, dunno... fuking 1st time using em,dont ode well


Dont bother me too much mate im indoors anyway lol, hopefully they come tomorrow before1230 or after 430 eh? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> cheers man, made a fundamnetal error, made holes for the pipes in the side, weeeeellll noticed water in me tent, fucking water level hits the holes DUH!


Fucking noob! lol

Sili seal £2 at Wilko's.


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking noob! lol
> 
> Sili seal £2 at Wilko's.



DOOOHHH

so ben up and theyve wilted, menna happen parently checkd all stems are in the water and wer off, lets see how many i kill this time, if it fails next is saes cloner LOL

anyone actually tried this?

http://forum.grasscity.com/advanced-growing-techniques/375063-air-layering-root-clones-without-cutting.html


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every one of them is unnavailable or offline!?! fucksake buying drugs online never used to be this hard.


Use Silk Road...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Use Silk Road...


Feds shut it down ages ago.

Times have changed.


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Feds shut it down ages ago.
> 
> Times have changed.



I KNOW LOL

anyhoo-- as u can see the pp is at day 38 and it should be pk ready, if was a 10 weekr, it is not, i reckon its a 12 weeker but we will see u cans ee them old fucked exo nd livers down below,,, see how nice they lok now?

ohh yeh doc turbs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

@TURBS, can u not get a dome to go over ur cloner m8? I know some say u don't need one but definitly has to help???


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Feds shut it down ages ago.
> 
> Times have changed.


Nope find the new URL


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

@Don, that thing about localbitcoins.....anytime I've used it m8 the min/max figures was always to do with the GBP money wise and not the number of Bitcoins they wer selling. Like 1 - 2378, meant u could but £1 worth up to £2378. Probly a silly question, but have u contacted these guys and asked them?


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @TURBS, can u not get a dome to go over ur cloner m8? I know some say u don't need one but definitly has to help???


 il get the lid of my prop box, parrantly with a bubbler u dont need it?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Nope find the new URL


There's a few sites out there now but it's the Bitcoins he's havin problems gettin not the drugs. And is it not silkroad 2.0 that's up and running? Not the original


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There's a few sites out there now but it's the Bitcoins he's havin problems gettin not the drugs. And is it not silkroad 2.0 that's up and running? Not the original


Yeh I heard BMR will be back up soon u can get anything on there


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> il get the lid of my prop box, parrantly with a bubbler u dont need it?


The cloner I have is called the "xstream propagator", ain't a bubbler but it's the sprayer one, google it. Kinda the same idea and if a lid is not needed why does it come with one??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Yeh I heard BMR will be back up soon u can get anything on there


Aye there's a few, but as I said it's the Bitcoins he needs, wouldn't really trust buying them on any of these sites.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye there's a few, but as I said it's the Bitcoins he needs, wouldn't really trust buying them on any of these sites.


Get someone else to buy them and transfer them to you or find a private vendor


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The cloner I have is called the "xstream propagator", ain't a bubbler but it's the sprayer one, google it. Kinda the same idea and if a lid is not needed why does it come with one??


beacase ure sprays the foilaige mine bubbles the roots

but il get prop lid and put it over tomoz


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> beacase ure sprays the foilaige mine bubbles the roots
> 
> but il get prop lid and put it over tomoz


No it doesn't! Mine is the same as urs, with water in the bottom only in the water is a pump with a "H" shaped thing on top with 4 sprayers that spray the cut stems of the clones at all angles, ye get me! U never even fuckin googled it, just look up "xstream" propagator and you'll see what I mean


----------



## rollajoint (May 13, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> We should sort a rendezvous out this summer for a few of us. Anyone live out in the sticks where we can have a laugh? Im a few weeks from chop, as are a couple of others, be good to gift and get boooomed man


Would be awsome .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Get someone else to buy them and transfer them to you or find a private vendor


 if he could find somewhere to get the amount he's lookin he'd buy them himself, u didn't really get what was bein talked about did ye lol, just never mind. Ur kinda telling us stuff we already know ffs lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

cunt! ok il google if i must, bet mine was cheaper tho...


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Aye turbs cut all those leaves down as well far too much foliage on them mate trim em right down about 3 1/4 down


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye turbs cut all those leaves down as well far too much foliage on them mate trim em right down about 3 1/4 down



ok il do it in morning cant get to em now, hopefully il have the 400 hunny by end of week, drop the temps, unfortunately i may have to rn 1200 in flower, FUK, but my temps are like 19 with the 600 on without fan controller so fingers x i may be ok




now she^ looks Nervose hahaha

got into this dude, he seems rather chilled,

BOOKYAKASHA


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> cunt! ok il google if i must, bet mine was cheaper tho...


Probly was cheaper lol, mine never worked to well so that doesn't say much for urs lol. Na m8 hope it works for ye


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Probly was cheaper lol, mine never worked to well so that doesn't say much for urs lol. Na m8 hope it works for ye


 fuking getting rimmers dome cloner if this cunt dont work. 
FUKSAKE!!!

anyon got a extractor for sale?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Aye get 1200 running my plants are loving it man hoping to get some big dense bud off the fucker....hate how flower drags tho its like time slows down


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye get 1200 running my plants are loving it man hoping to get some big dense bud off the fucker....hate how flower drags tho its like time slows down


I've 1200 shawny in a 1.5 tent and alls looking good, used to use 1800w but it was a far bigger area with no reflective stuff/paint on walls either and still did pretty good. Hopin to get good results in this tent when I get 9 in on my next run, only 5 for now ffs


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

yeh but m tent is like 1.8x0.65x1.6 lol
i may need to buy a extractor as my 5" rvk i dont think willl do 1200.

i think i should ring lekki and tell em ive moved in.................you think/?

@Saerimmner how much was that extractor fo that lad man/?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Aye I'm running 9 under 1200 only a week in flower but Yeh its looking good...I'm in a 1.2 tent its crammed to fuck but might as well cram it ain't ya i used to pull anything from 14-19 oz under a 600 don't think ill double that but it'd be fookin nice if I did

Yeh turbs a 6" shud do that fine man think 8" would be over kill.....I'm gonna tie some.rope tight round the inside of the tent that shed stop the sides from being sucked in


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

i had the 1 under 850, for 5 weeks now i have a few in veg inder 600 mh and now in flower i have 4 under the 600 but ill have 4 under 1200 soon , il swap the 600 in veg from the veg tent i dont think these clones will work, too hot in ther and i forgot the heatmat,for the 400 i forgot to put heatmat under the water tub FUK

and that bottom right clone is infact the top from the ghoji lol, for the fuk of it.. i put a tad of clonex in the water too,, bubbled up like.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Ahhh the temp of the tent shed heat the water up? God knows Im old school jiffys all the way 100% success on my last 10 or so


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I'm running 9 under 1200 only a week in flower but Yeh its looking good...I'm in a 1.2 tent its crammed to fuck but might as well cram it ain't ya i used to pull anything from 14-19 oz under a 600 don't think ill double that but it'd be fookin nice if I did
> 
> Yeh turbs a 6" shud do that fine man think 8" would be over kill.....I'm gonna tie some.rope tight round the inside of the tent that shed stop the sides from being sucked in


My 9 pot wilma would jut about fit in a 1.2 tent, it'd be a squeeze, that's why I went for the 1.5 and it fits nicely with a bit of room.

I've an big fuck off 8" extractor in there turned down halfway and it still sucks the tent in like fuck lol. Have u tried a fan controller shawney??


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

[QUOThydrogrow123, post: 10498121, member: 722655"]My 9 pot wilma would jut about fit in a 1.2 tent, it'd be a squeeze, that's why I went for the 1.5 and it fits nicely with a bit of room.

I've an big fuck off 8" extractor in there turned down halfway and it still sucks the tent in like fuck lol. Have u tried a fan controller shawney??[/QUOTE]
Ohhh thatl fit like a glove in there man....aye I have got a controller but the tempos get too hot with it turned down so fuvked it off....got some pull ain't they them big fans...I rekon the rope trick will work a treat as me ladies are getting crushed by the walls of the tent lol not good


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhh the temp of the tent shed heat the water up? God knows Im old school jiffys all the way 100% success on my last 10 or so


shurrup cunt, wers my bb? lol

got sum beansboyz genetiks seedlings in ther, should be interesting

and its all good haveing a 8" thingy BUT i bt its rated much more tnan ya filter


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOThydrogrow123, post: 10498121, member: 722655"]My 9 pot wilma would jut about fit in a 1.2 tent, it'd be a squeeze, that's why I went for the 1.5 and it fits nicely with a bit of room.
> 
> I've an big fuck off 8" extractor in there turned down halfway and it still sucks the tent in like fuck lol. Have u tried a fan controller shawney??


Ohhh thatl fit like a glove in there man....aye I have got a controller but the tempos get too hot with it turned down so fuvked it off....got some pull ain't they them big fans...I rekon the rope trick will work a treat as me ladies are getting crushed by the walls of the tent lol not good[/QUOTE]

My plants are still small so
It dosent affect them but reckon I'll be fine with the extra room. My fans a TDS silent 8" , fuckers 1 metre long lol, my filters a meter long too. Well worth the money tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

That Uruguay president can go suck a cock, fucking UN gimp.

Basically......."The problem is not going away so instead of fighting the drug traffickers we're gonna grow it, then when we think you're smoking too much we'll refer you to the health service cos you've got a problem (max dosh)"

Cunt!.........


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> shurrup cunt, wers my bb? lol
> 
> got sum beansboyz genetiks seedlings in ther, should be interesting
> 
> and its all good haveing a 8" thingy BUT i bt its rated much more tnan ya filter


My fans 1100 m3 and my filter is 1610 m3, with my fan turned down halfway it still does the job I need it to and means my filter lasts ages


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> My fans 1100 m3 and my filter is 1610 m3, with my fan turned down halfway it still does the job I need it to and means my filter lasts ages


 cool u know what i emant tho,,, i just gotta get a seoncd one to rn from my flower tent,. i know 1200 ggunna be hot even in tube and hood..

i may be suprised we will see, i nee to fasten sum isulation to my roof, i have it just cant sus how to hold it up between teh rafters.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

You can have a BB later on mate lol about 4 weeks maybe?

What are these beaboyz like ? Gimme some lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> cool u know what i emant tho,,, i just gotta get a seoncd one to rn from my flower tent,. i know 1200 ggunna be hot even in tube and hood..
> 
> i may be suprised we will see, i nee to fasten sum isulation to my roof, i have it just cant sus how to hold it up between teh rafters.


Buy the polystyrene insulation an cut it to fit tight between ur rafters. If you've already got the hairy itchy rockwool shit lol then screw strips of wood or even string across ur rafters every couple of foot apart and that'll hold it in


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You can have a BB later on mate lol about 4 weeks maybe?
> 
> What are these beaboyz like ? Gimme some lol


http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/

got qwite a few beans like

aye they t riple layered my loft and i had to take 2 layeres of to floor it, the kingspan can wait have u any idea how much that costs.?

anwyays im in tents, not like im hanging 3 x 6 hunnis from the rafters like hahaa


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/
> 
> got qwite a few beans like
> 
> ...


Aye just tie string across the rafters that would do, or strips of wood. Kingspan a expensive m8 especially the thick stuff. Just the white polystyrene would be good enough tho, a lot cheaper. That's what we used years ago before boarding the rafters in a loft conversion


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Just had a quick gander they look alright man nice colour scheme my kinda style lol....so what u gonna gimme then? Cmon don't be tight....and I'm abit dissapointed with one of the billberrys smells shit like cardboard and rubber lol not nice at all but the other is good so we'll see


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just had a quick gander they look alright man nice colour scheme my kinda style lol....so what u gonna gimme then? Cmon don't be tight....and I'm abit dissapointed with one of the billberrys smells shit like cardboard and rubber lol not nice at all but the other is good so we'll see


haha i have these







oh yeh got 5 oz earlier, 170;s not bad anyways gave it to my guy fuk that il show u hang on

got a mka ultra a g13 cross ad one of those bubba kuh left u sent me shawney

aww really wanna crack a load of seeds now
arghh plant count i shittem


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> haha i have these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf happened the weed m8, whys it all burnt lookin?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Gimme some a them beanboyz ones mate the beat ones u got lol  some a that bud looks like its been a bit close to the lights like? What is it?.....u wanna crack them bubba really good strain mate v nice indeed I've got 2 regular bkush and a bdream left I'll do them for the run after the next or off the BB are shit I'll do em next run


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

[QUOTHydrogrow123, post: 10498319, member: 722655"]wtf happened the weed m8, whys it all burnt lookin?[/QUOTE]

Ice grew it lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTHydrogrow123, post: 10498319, member: 722655"]wtf happened the weed m8, whys it all burnt lookin?


Ice grew it lolol [/QUOTE]

Well done ic3, u made it till the end lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

lololol
rfuk u

that is of a grower whos bee doing it 20 yrs
its menna be that ice cream from paradise seeds
fuk that drying under the light shit, still 170;s i do better for 150s lol

and yeh il send u a selection shawny il ask dub which are best

and shurrup hydro, least im runnging clone onlys not sum shitt big bud, LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


>



Who cremated that?


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Who cremated that?


flash dried, haha fucking 170s people do take the piss, bet u aspire to them skillz innit blad?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> lololol
> rfuk u
> 
> that is of a grower whos bee doing it 20 yrs
> ...


Get them prices up ye twat, wer outta the recession now ye know


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

I've seen worse bud tried to be sold for 240's lmao looks like its only the big top colas have been burnt the rest looks prettynice tbf what it taste like?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> lololol
> rfuk u
> 
> that is of a grower whos bee doing it 20 yrs
> ...


One page u slate the clone onlies and the next ur bangin on about them lol, you'll be looking a clone of my thc bomb next


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> flash dried, haha fucking 170s people do take the piss, bet u aspire to them skillz innit blad?


.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get them prices up ye twat, wer outta the recession now ye know


I saw that this morning.

It's was one of those "Doesn't feel like Christmas" moments.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Tbh now I got the exo I must be mad to be growing shit from seed as well but variety the spice of life ay lol....from now on I'll just do all exo and 1 something different just for a change like


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

well it dont taste like icecream thats for fucking sure, and shurrup hydro u mardy bastrd, u aint been the sm sinc eu lost ya physco, lol like u lost part of your soul

fuksake gotta update my ps3 cfw, bastard, fucking 200mb dowload on 900kb speed sky is a pisstake im SURE they cant call it superfast broadband like they are doing ,what deifne superfast? ther must be a minnimum

that exo shawny is SIK really brought her bak all she is is nodes TIGHT as fuk bruv aboslutely no strech,

oh yeh the ganja doctor is here...........


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Yeh my cuts are the bollocks mate  lol.....I've cut right back on the calmag as well mate back down to 1ml per ltr so seems they all good mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Yezh shawny stick to the exo Nd 1 or 2 mX other seed strains, u wont be disappointed the exo is a banging strainespecially for punting quick due to bag appeal,

ice u saved they exo clones, u must be shittin me they were well fucked when I was down and seen em in person, well done tho if u got them back to life.

2 more days and im home and setting my shit up, cant fucking wait


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> One page u slate the clone onlies and the next ur bangin on about them lol, you'll be looking a clone of my thc bomb next


Hope that goes good for you i enjoyed that strain bigtime, shawny i got some beans.nobody else in the uk or even on there website, its beanboyz flagship strain buddha balls.kush been.keeping em incase i ever get a breeding.project going got 4 left you want 2? pure kush taste massive swollen.calyxs pukka gear


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

So cunts got a serious question for all the guys in here tht are married or in a long term relationship, what do u lads think about going on holiday with ur misses? Do u not tjink its setting yourself up for a fail, maybe its just me but I cant help noticing all the fit birdes walking around in bikinis or topless that to me are just bangtastic. Thank fuck for sunglasses or I would have had more than the few slaps ive had for been eyeing up them fine ass bitches,


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So cunts got a serious question for all the guys in here tht are married or in a long term relationship, what do u lads think about going on holiday with ur misses? Do u not tjink its setting yourself up for a fail, maybe its just me but I cant help noticing all the fit birdes walking around in bikinis or topless that to me are just bangtastic. Thank fuck for sunglasses or I would have had more than the few slaps ive had for been eyeing up them fine ass bitches,



na what it is, us dude as we get older we get letchier and filthier, do things to the wife you wouldnt have dared ask 10 yrs ago,,,, yanooooo

so yeh i agree. plus my missus wouldnt let me go alone, but i think us lads should wen wer all earning again?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> na what it is, us dude as we get older we get letchier and filthier, do things to the wife you wouldnt have dared ask 10 yrs ago,,,, yanooooo
> 
> so yeh i agree. plus my missus wouldnt let me go alone, but i think us lads should wen wer all earning again?


What was that smoker friendly holiday u were talkinh about a few weeks ago mate for 3k for up to 20 ppl, the wife and I are really interested if u and anyone else is up for it


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

Fuck using that guy ice hes a oddity.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Yeh dub chuck us a couple mate I'll sort u back a couple IG u want got some nice ghost train haze seeds?


----------



## rollajoint (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> na what it is, us dude as we get older we get letchier and filthier, do things to the wife you wouldnt have dared ask 10 yrs ago,,,, yanooooo
> 
> so yeh i agree. plus my missus wouldnt let me go alone, but i think us lads should wen wer all earning again?


Always earning just tight cunts in here lmfao  .


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What was that smoker friendly holiday u were talkinh about a few weeks ago mate for 3k for up to 20 ppl, the wife and I are really interested if u and anyone else is up for it


yeh 3k is for the WHOLE hotel it would work out like 150 eac person if we could fill it but as is its like 170 pp






* Playa de Cap Negret, Altea, Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana *


thinking of end of the season then we have had a few harvests in, and u know im taking at least a oz with me, the wife dont knwo she pluggin it yet but meh.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> yeh 3k is for the WHOLE hotel it would work out like 150 eac person if we could fill it but as is its like 170 pp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im up for that m8. Tjere is 5 of us so we would pay 750 up to 1200 no worties for the end of this summer, just need a few others that are willing to commit,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh dub chuck us a couple mate I'll sort u back a couple IG u want got some nice ghost train haze seeds?


THEY SOUND ALRIGHT NOT A FAN OF HAZE THOUGH, NO WORRIES THOUGH MAN DROP ME A ADDY.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Aye I'll drop.u it 2morra dub battery about dead now.....Yeh ice looks good man is be up for that


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

so got 45 seond b4 next round on bf3 wat the fuk?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 13, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> fuking getting rimmers dome cloner if this cunt dont work.
> FUKSAKE!!!
> 
> anyon got a extractor for sale?


Theres a 4" in that job lot of stuff, lemon may want some of it n so might gary, might be able to sort it out between us depending on who wants what


----------



## Turbanator (May 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Theres a 4" in that job lot of stuff, lemon may want some of it n so might gary, might be able to sort it out between us depending on who wants what


a used 40" wassat 20qwid i sort couer? cant i hav e yor old one if your goin 6"
sozmullered on vallis na dp pregab bs


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 13, 2014)

Druggie fucker lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> yeh 3k is for the WHOLE hotel it would work out like 150 eac person if we could fill it but as is its like 170 pp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weeds easier to get there than it is here man, they have literally thousands of 'compassion clubs' on mainland spain man. plugging an ounce indeed hahah you married to Baz?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 14, 2014)

morning geezers, sat waiting for the postie haha


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

morning folks, my swede's bouncing, drank way too much champagne n prosecco last night. really can't be fucked to go to work. bong time


----------



## Dubaholic (May 14, 2014)

Nooooooooo the postie came and didnt have my cookies coulda jawed the fucker.


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all


gunna ring couier today @Saerimmner


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> gunna ring couier today @Saerimmner


no worries mate, im out 1230-430 but in all day other than that


----------



## smokehog (May 14, 2014)

Morning everyone


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no worries mate, im out 1230-430 but in all day other than that



no phone nnumber rim, so i tweeted on ther wall like U CUNTS WERS MY SHIT UR CRAP,, that got a responce LOL

emailed ya check it out would u need u too


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> no phone nnumber rim, so i tweeted on ther wall like U CUNTS WERS MY SHIT UR CRAP,, that got a responce LOL
> 
> emailed ya check it out would u need u too


the one with the updated details? yeah saw that


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2014)

I didn't post till 12.30 yesterday chaps, so meby u won't get till tomoz ?, was first class though.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I didn't post till 12.30 yesterday chaps, so meby u won't get till tomoz ?, was first class though.


thieves and robbers.i was ready to bite his nose.off when.he handed me a bank statement thing


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> the one with the updated details? yeah saw that


lol innit, cunts,
anwyays email twatface

and dub, wer baz lives the posties opnly have 1950's puchbikes, same as teh coppers thy wride bikes so it will take a tad longer with him being in th arse end of another country


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I didn't post till 12.30 yesterday chaps, so meby u won't get till tomoz ?, was first class though.


THANX FOR THE OFFER BLAD, sorting the nooobs lol 

@Saerimmner DUDE I NEED YOU TO REPLY TO THAT EMAIL

HE CAME but couldnt get into your ,,,,,,,,,,,

need your number man hes gunna ring wen hes at your door but your NOT replying so this aint guna work


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> THANX FOR THE OFFER BLAD, sorting the nooobs lol
> 
> @Saerimmner DUDE I NEED YOU TO REPLY TO THAT EMAIL
> 
> HE CAME but couldnt get into your ,,,,,,,,,,,


U want cookies Ice ? Thought you declined ?, making batch on weekend m8, will post few to u next week no probs. few more weeks & I will av clones for ya. Oh, & you're spot on about were I live lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> U want cookies Ice ? Thought you declined ?, making batch on weekend m8, will post few to u next week no probs. few more weeks & I will av clones for ya.



hehe only busting ya chops man, ther not my thing,, respect to u tho for only eating it,
so you seriously dry your crop and just grind the lot up in a lekki grinder thin/.? wow

props, and na dot worrybowt the coookies pal, il wait for what i REALLY want, wich i hadent mixed them up fuk i hope i get a phyco out of em gunna have to flower and reveg to see lool fuksake

AND WIL EVERY STOP CALLING ME ICE, IM NOT ICE DUNN WHO THE FUK HE EVEN IS

THANXX


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> U want cookies Ice ? Thought you declined ?, making batch on weekend m8, will post few to u next week no probs. few more weeks & I will av clones for ya. Oh, & you're spot on about were I live lol



Wheres my cookies baz eh? Every other fucker but me is that the way it is cunt lmao,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2014)

I'll have IC3's cookies Baz.


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

oh well if yman wants mine then yeh il have em

LMFAO


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 14, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll have IC3's cookies Baz.


Fuck you I asked 1st lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> THANX FOR THE OFFER BLAD, sorting the nooobs lol
> 
> @Saerimmner DUDE I NEED YOU TO REPLY TO THAT EMAIL
> 
> ...


If hes told you he cant get into anywhere he is blatantly fucking lying mate, security doors have been broken for 6months, he can walk straight in n upto my front door, also if he reckons he cant find the place he aint even tried, this block is visible for 5miles in every direction lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Also i aint got a phone on me, missus has taken it to london as hers aint got credit on it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

@ ice, find out where the muppet is n ill give him directions n draw the mong a map, hes got no excuse then lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

an im the one not replying lol.......wakey wakey ice get ya finger outta ya bum, ya can do that later once this is sorted lmao


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> an im the one not replying lol.......wakey wakey ice get ya finger outta ya bum, ya can do that later once this is sorted lmao


haha its doin me head in, ther coming again and gunna ring me wen ther at your b.... but i cant do nowt cz im here?

ther morons,

(just tok kid to school)
im sending u a phone.


soz for the urgency but my veg teent is like 34 with a 600 in can we sort this via email plz lol fuking bit public ike


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

if you actually wanna email yeah, had nothing from ya tho other than email asking for phone number, am leaving here at 1235 btw


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

right im off out to take lil un to school, bk in a bit


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> right im off out to take lil un to school, bk in a bit


OK MAN SENT U A FEW/ dunno why ther not gettin thru


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2014)

Anybody weigh about 10 stone want a black spiderman cycling top, zip up.

Just came through my letterbox, wrong address.


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody weigh about 10 stone want a black spiderman cycling top, zip up.
> 
> Just came through my letterbox, wrong address.



lier u ordered it now bottled wearing it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> lier u ordered it now bottled wearing it.


I'd wear it over my armour on the bike if it fit, it's quite cool.

 
 

But too small.


----------



## Turbanator (May 14, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd wear it over my armour on the bike if it fit, it's quite cool.
> 
> But too small.


 too small LMFAO, too small would imply its like a small in size ur or moch more than 9 stone wet thru/

@bazoomer 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/aliens-targeting-welsh-people-should-3538468


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> too small LMFAO, too small would imply its like a small in size ur or moch more than 9 stone wet thru/


Yes it's a large and too small.

Short of 11 dickhead, don't be coming with skinny jokes just cos you're a fucking clubbed foot ogre from up Jacks beanstalk ya cunt!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2014)

So i called into Candy Hero in Leeds last week for some overpriced Yank sweets while passing through.

Noticed these in the window.....


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Right im back,


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2014)

Don't worry lads, there will be more than enough to go round, just I'm a lazy stoner, these things take time. Just had a bath tub of chips & sausage , with man gravy from chippy. That's me disabled for rest of day.


----------



## snoyl (May 14, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> fuking getting rimmers dome cloner if this cunt dont work.
> FUKSAKE!!!
> 
> anyon got a extractor for sale?


How to clone.
U will need rapid rooter plugs,clonex and either a humidity dome or polythene bags will do.
First take a growing tip,it dosent particularly matter where from but as well as the leaves at the tip it should have at least one set of leaves below this and about 15/20 mm of stem below these.
Take ur clone and slice off these bottom leaves at the stem,and make a cut about 10mm below at about a 45°angle.Dip the clone in clonex just up past where uv removed the leaves then place the clone in a rr plug,u will have to make a hole first using a knitting needle/plain screw driver or whatever,but make sure u dont damage the stem pushing it in,and once its in make sure the plug is snug against the stalk.
Next u simply place ur clone into a humidity dome or cover with a polythene bag,making sure u spray the inside with water.Continue to mist the inside of ur dome/bag once a day and ul have rooted clones within 2weeks.
*When u take clones u want to have as little leaf matter as possible,if ur clone has large leaves cut them in half


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2014)

@ReLaX parcel arrived m8, think u forgot the beans but this is good ima do a side by side


@Saerimmner ive opened another ticket, ther taking piss bruv cunts,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 14, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How to clone.
> U will need rapid rooter plugs,clonex and either a humidity dome or polythene bags will do.
> First take a growing tip,it dosent particularly matter where from but as well as the leaves at the tip it should have at least one set of leaves below this and about 15/20 mm of stem below these.
> Take ur clone and slice off these bottom leaves at the stem,and make a cut about 10mm below at about a 45°angle.Dip the clone in clonex just up past where uv removed the leaves then place the clone in a rr plug,u will have to make a hole first using a knitting needle/plain screw driver or whatever,but make sure u dont damage the stem pushing it in,and once its in make sure the plug is snug against the stalk.
> ...



He's talking about getting his bubble cloner fixed.

We're not the noobs lad.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys, one for the UKers, feedback appreciated.
This is the Deep Blue F4, it's real bushy, viney like the clone onlys of course, doesn't really grow very tall (like thedeep blue F3), smells like Ribena/ Blackcurrant strepsils. All day smoker (well it is for me, but I like indicas). Thoughts, Psychosis leaning, or Livers?










slainte, DST


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 14, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey guys, one for the UKers, feedback appreciated.
> This is the Deep Blue F4, it's real bushy, viney like the clone onlys of course, doesn't really grow very tall (like thedeep blue F3), smells like Ribena/ Blackcurrant strepsils. All day smoker (well it is for me, but I like indicas). Thoughts, Psychosis leaning, or Livers?
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see the attachments in that post mate


----------



## snoyl (May 14, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's talking about getting his bubble cloner fixed.
> 
> We're not the noobs lad.


No i know,and i didnt realise that it was ice till after i posted it.Was just trying to help the guy,at the end of the day if u do it the way ive described and ur clones arent rooting then ur doing something way wrong


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @ReLaX parcel arrived m8, think u forgot the beans but this is good ima do a side by side
> 
> 
> @Saerimmner ive opened another ticket, ther taking piss bruv cunts,


He literally just turnt up in a cloud of weed smoke n collected it mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He literally just turnt up in a cloud of weed smoke n collected it mate


huh/ no shit? lol

thanx man, amazing what a bit of abuse can get you innit.

did u get me price on that extractor?


----------



## zeddd (May 14, 2014)

been lying in a hammock sucking vape, got it strung between two silver birch so its solid been too busy time to unwind, got 70 on the go in dif stages and a container garden with toms etc but today is stoney day....good job the noob s teachin us how to clone...I wonder if he knows how to send em in the post..? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

DST said:


> Hey guys, one for the UKers, feedback appreciated.
> This is the Deep Blue F4, it's real bushy, viney like the clone onlys of course, doesn't really grow very tall (like thedeep blue F3), smells like Ribena/ Blackcurrant strepsils. All day smoker (well it is for me, but I like indicas). Thoughts, Psychosis leaning, or Livers?
> 
> 
> ...


cosis deffo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd wear it over my armour on the bike if it fit, it's quite cool.
> 
> View attachment 3152632
> View attachment 3152633
> ...


Venom** the bad fella from spiderman....pfft


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @ReLaX parcel arrived m8, think u forgot the beans but this is good ima do a side by side
> 
> 
> @Saerimmner ive opened another ticket, ther taking piss bruv cunts,


Beans were 100% there mate, taped them to the inside of the box...definitely have a rummage around if not the package was open n it was taken....thundering whores.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh/ no shit? lol
> 
> thanx man, amazing what a bit of abuse can get you innit.
> 
> did u get me price on that extractor?


As i said before mate ive got to take ALL the equipment or none of it, he wont split it, chase up gary n lemon to see if they still want any of it n then we can get something worked out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> As i said before mate ive got to take ALL the equipment or none of it, he wont split it, chase up gary n lemon to see if they still want any of it n then we can get something worked out


Im still looking for a coolhood/cooltube mate but not much else im needing just now,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im still looking for a coolhood/cooltube mate but not much else im needing just now,


Yeah i think Lemon wanted the majority of it but yet again he aint getting bk to me bout it lol, think hes been kept for detention after school maybe? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im still looking for a coolhood/cooltube mate but not much else im needing just now,


did you see the pic of the cool hood? needs glass for it but he reckons it works better without the glass then with, reckons he dropped a few cegrees in temp by removing the glass


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I seen it had no glass in it mate, thats kl I can easily replace the glass if I need to, just let me know if u take allthe stuff what ur wanting for the hood.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2014)

special glass gary


sae tell ya mate hes a knob and would sell easier if he just splt it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I seen it had no glass in it mate, thats kl I can easily replace the glass if I need to, just let me know if u take allthe stuff what ur wanting for the hood.


Well so i can start adding up whos having what, bout £30 for the hood +postage be ok roughly? just so ive got some figures to chuck at him if i can try n convince him to split it........ or if everyones money for the bits add up to the money he wants first then ill just grab the lot then just see who wants what out of it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> special glass gary
> 
> 
> sae tell ya mate hes a knob and would sell easier if he just splt it


I know mate but some people just wont be told, im trying to grind him down though still n get the cunt to split it up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2014)

CUNT!!
LOL


----------



## snoyl (May 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I seen it had no glass in it mate, thats kl I can easily replace the glass if I need to, just let me know if u take allthe stuff what ur wanting for the hood.


£25 for a 6" cooltube on ebay,i got one,black orchid i think its called,cracking bit of kit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 14, 2014)

What's happening lads, just in from work and found out I've to go to another job tomoro, I've to be ther at 6am and it's 100 mile away ffs, goina be an early night for me I think. And what's with the twats coming on to this thread that just don't get the hint lol


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 14, 2014)

snoyl said:


> £25 for a 6" cooltube on ebay,i got one,black orchid i think its called,cracking bit of kit


yeh i got 10, AND THER 5"

NOW FUK OFF


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 14, 2014)

snoyl said:


> £25 for a 6" cooltube on ebay,i got one,black orchid i think its called,cracking bit of kit


I never asked u did I cunt? Im aware of the current cost of various sizes of cooltubes, but if u paid attention u would know im talking about a cool hood not a tube,


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

S3R1AL.V10L4T0R said:


> yeh i got 10, AND THER 5"
> 
> NOW FUK OFF


Is that a spawn avi??
...."every time a man farts an angel gets its wings"


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

Fuck me spawn wasn't that bad... Ok the protagonist was black n all but u lot can't be that racist...nvm lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I never asked u did I cunt? Im aware of the current cost of various sizes of cooltubes, but if u paid attention u would know im talking about a cool hood not a tube,


id swap u a 6" hood with drop down lid for a 6" cooltube,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 14, 2014)

Look at prolapse having a little.party to him sen bunch of ignorant cunts lol.....I'm currently on the m1 with another 500 fun to lay...good times good times....plants need feeding but can't get to em till 2morra maybe early hours this morning?? Causing me stress I don't like me ladies getting parched


----------



## Dubaholic (May 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Look at prolapse having a little.party to him sen bunch of ignorant cunts lol.....I'm currently on the m1 with another 500 fun to lay...good times good times....plants need feeding but can't get to em till 2morra maybe early hours this morning?? Causing me stress I don't like me ladies getting parched


you love it mate have to love the smell of mac


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 14, 2014)

34-37 in my tent today,OOOF

clones stood bak up tho, thats a good thing considering they wer laying down yesterday.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 14, 2014)

Gotta love the Mac its good for ya lungs lmao....34-37 jeeez man that jot to trot...at least ya clones aint limp anymore that's a good sign


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gotta love the Mac its good for ya lungs lmao....34-37 jeeez man that jot to trot...at least ya clones aint limp anymore that's a good sign


yeh im swaping the 6 out wen this 4 comes alredy got teh MH,, il prolly buy 8#2 extrators at some poit.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 14, 2014)

So ice is zonked on.his chair how.much for his eyebrow/s? big.money offers only..


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 14, 2014)

Hahahaha go on tek one off or give him some bad boy lines in em lmao.....or tea bag him good n propa


----------



## Dubaholic (May 14, 2014)

i think.he would.look.part with stripes bless him knows how to suck the air out the room lmao


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

morning geezers.


----------



## leepy (May 15, 2014)

morning pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

mornings all, dog to KO the day 

  

actually DOG topped with dog n dog/cosis shish to be precise hahah

visine at the ready...


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 15, 2014)

CUNTS!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Morning...anyone use this site B4?... 
https://www.virwox.com/?r=21549&stage=1


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning...anyone use this site B4?...
> https://www.virwox.com/?r=21549&stage=1


NO?

started 1 plant on the boost and zym yesterday and 1 with the topmaxx and mollasis, gunna hournel em see how they do, ientical strains,conditions, medium


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2014)

Morning all, how are we all?

@Baz those cookies were nice thank you mate,enjoyed a very nice sleep on em lol, also thank you very much for the seeds, very much appreciated, will help add a bit of variety to the line up lol

Also a mate of mine has just started putting a grow together so will have some different genetics in a few weeks, will be adding Blue Kush and Cheese bomb to my line up along with the Blue Pit im running n the Exo thats nearly big enough to start taking cuts from and ive also got sour kush x deep blue and now (thanks to baz) Deep Purple Querkle


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

do the cherry or thc bomb bro i didnt rate cheese bomb


Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, how are we all?
> 
> @Baz those cookies were nice thank you mate,enjoyed a very nice sleep on em lol, also thank you very much for the seeds, very much appreciated, will help add a bit of variety to the line up lol
> 
> Also a mate of mine has just started putting a grow together so will have some different genetics in a few weeks, will be adding Blue Kush and Cheese bomb to my line up along with the Blue Pit im running n the Exo thats nearly big enough to start taking cuts from and ive also got sour kush x deep blue and now (thanks to baz) Deep Purple Querkle


ro


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

You're welcom Sae, will send u some canna caps soon, smashing day out .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2014)

IC3 sling a link to that loftboard place up please.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> do the cherry or thc bomb bro i didnt rate cheese bomb
> 
> ro


They are mainly gonna be kept as mothers for cuttings, my mate is gonna just do cuttings instead of flowering plants out so will try everything eventually but they are mainly for selling lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 sling a link to that loftboard place up please.


http://www.howarth-timber.co.uk/

WBOUT 7-8 QWID EACH AND 12 QWID DELIVERY NEXT DAY.

dunno i fther on the website like they mill them themselves

one near you.

fukcaps



Saerimmner said:


> They are mainly gonna be kept as mothers for cuttings, my mate is gonna just do cuttings instead of flowering plants out so will try everything eventually but they are mainly for selling lol


get him to chip in on buying summa that shit ya mongy mates got?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.howarth-timber.co.uk/
> 
> WBOUT 7-8 QWID EACH AND 12 QWID DELIVERY NEXT DAY.
> 
> ...


If only it were that easy, he had already gone n bought a full set up before botheing to tell me he was starting up lol, told him he was a twat as i coulda got him it all cheaper than he paid lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 15, 2014)

Cheers man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2014)

fuksake,

ballast is out for delivery so should get my temps down 37 was nuts yesterday BUT all me clones wer stood bak up,,, happy camper thats a good ting innit blad.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers man.


np man, i paid like 53 qwid for 5 including the delivery of 12 qwid,[ so if they try anymore il giya my addy so u can say FUK U liers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> do the cherry or thc bomb bro i didnt rate cheese bomb
> 
> ro


you ever do the berry bomb? or is that cherry bomb?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you ever do the berry bomb? or is that cherry bomb?


Seen it done there different, i rate em thc.bomb, cherry then berry cheese bomb was ok abitlarffy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

flavour wise on the berry?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Sweet and sour berry taste nothing special but only sorta blues i genuinley like is livers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

fair play, does she put out? I'm thinking of putting the psycho to it


----------



## Turbanator (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play, does she put out? I'm thinking of putting the psycho to it


gotta keep that physco smell tho don.............

all me clones stood up, happy camper. cant wait for this 4 hunny to show up


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Do the thc its like blackberrys and wild berry and thyme short and fast. both phenos ivr seen of thc were pukka


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

tell you what IC3 man when you're breeding you can do what you like. 

anyway you kill more than you harvest so it's water off a ducks arse to me man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Morning boys....well feels.like morning to me lol me mollases has just been delivered so can't wait to start giving em some a that....ran into another problem with my exo mum think it P def now? Doing my head in man 1 min she's all lovely and green next min a few leaves are almost going blue then after a couple of days looking nute burnt? Havent fed her for ages ill try a light nuts flush see if that helps? Any ideas lads?


----------



## zeddd (May 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning boys....well feels.like morning to me lol me mollases has just been delivered so can't wait to start giving em some a that....ran into another problem with my exo mum think it P def now? Doing my head in man 1 min she's all lovely and green next min a few leaves are almost going blue then after a couple of days looking nute burnt? Havent fed her for ages ill try a light nuts flush see if that helps? Any ideas lads?


 oh...you havnt fed her...mate shes a hungry bitch and loves cal and a few trace nutes, ive had sulphur def on exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Whats cracking bitches? Im fucking BACK in scotland thank fuck, gonna go pick my dogs up then get back and get my shit set up,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Cheers man so up nutes then?Aye she's a greedy fucker alright I lay off the nutes for a week or so and look what happens lol....not drinking as much under the cfl either so got to wait to feed her again I'll give her an extra blast of fish mix I think....just struggling getting her dialled...no probs on the flowering ones their lovely just a bitch in veg man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2014)

Welcome back mate, how much they sting you for coming home early then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Lol send your cut 2morra Gaz I'll do it special so u get it sat yeh? You'll like em mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Welcome back mate, how much they sting you for coming home early then?


Cost me 220 for flights and 80 for a taxi to the airport so 300 quid altogether mate, gonna try claim it back from thomas cook tho cos they mis sold me the holiday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol send your cut 2morra Gaz I'll do it special so u get it sat yeh? You'll like em mate


Cheers mate ur a good man, cant wait to get on it again, im missing my exo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

No probs I want em out me tent lol...say they've been under the cfl for a week so well rooted man...just mail me ya addy mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tell you what IC3 man when you're breeding you can do what you like.
> 
> anyway you kill more than you harvest so it's water off a ducks arse to me man.



u mean like u TRYINA breed? banging out unstable shit? yh sure, if i did id id learn to do it right,

why else would u wanna cross the physco if not for the smell? obviously DUH, fuking mong


anyhoo,

just added the 400 thanks sae, and DAAAAAMNNNN that cloners big, fuk me lol, il hink of summert, its a spray one aye? submersable?

sso yeh added teh 400 to veg that will bring temps down and added the 6 hunni to the flower so the purp is under a 600 on her own and the 2 livers and exo are under the other, daisychiained,

gunna be hot hot hot with 1,2k


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean like u TRYINA breed? banging out unstable shit? yh sure, if i did id id learn to do it right,
> 
> why else would u wanna cross the physco if not for the smell? obviously DUH, fuking mong
> 
> ...


yes mate, fill it up about halfway with water, let the pump run for an hour or 2 to warm up the water then use it

also the spinner on the spray assembly has stopped spinning, not sure if its the spinner spindle covered in shit or if the filter is blocked n not letting enough water thru, either way you need to get it spinning or buy a replacement off ebay for bout a fiver


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Ya need ya sen a 6" rvk mate the one I was gifted is a beast pulls like a fucker temps last night were 29° that's good for saying it was a hot night....use jubilee clips as well they a real tight connection....any pics of the purps? Bet she's filling out a bit now ay?


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

Alright lads. Everyone good? 
@bazoomer cookies came yesterday mate didnt get home from work till late though so didnt get chance to try one. Got home from work half hour ago and necked one with a cuppa though lmao ....


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

Shaun I got a 6inch rvk aswell mate , only have it turned to quater speed on my controller and it still sucks like fuck lol .... good aint they


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Aye bostin bits of kit aren't they mate suction is too much for the tent lol buy can't turn it down or temps rise like fook


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

Lol Rob, get a couple into ya !, hope u all got em today .sorry wernt many, but I will do a load soon ,& caps.


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

The one I had a few hours ago hasnt done anything yet lol ..... gonna roll a joint then have 2 more with a brew


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

Fuck me, if you're not stoned after a couple, u must av the tolerance of a bullock ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

I have 3 in one go most nights , I'm spasticated after an hr or 2 !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Email shawny,


Any of u lads heard from spooningbadgers recently? Not seen him on in months, he was the last person I know that still had cuts of my PP apart from ice that flowered the only one i sent him Cunt! Want the pp back if I can get it cos that pheno was banging,


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

I asked that few days ago Gaz, I sent him a filter last year, ain't heard nothing from him for a long time. Hope ya ok mr Badgers !


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I asked that few days ago Gaz, I sent him a filter last year, ain't heard nothing from him for a long time. Hope ya ok mr Badgers !


Think badge was on 3-4 weeks ago n i think he was still running ur cut Gary...won't put a grand on it but I'd happily put a tenner down (this doesn't count as a bet rambo lol)


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> morning geezers, sat waiting for the postie haha


still waiting for the postie meself dub????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> still waiting for the postie meself dub????


Fuck sake lurker not seen u on in a day or 2, how ya doing mate.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

aint even been lurking mate, been a a bender since sat morning lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> still waiting for the postie meself dub????


Sent it mate got tracking at home I'm at ices, lmao ur battery nd postage raped me there's 2 tops a batt nd charger in package mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> aint even been lurking mate, been a a bender since sat morning lol


Fuck u not having withdrawal symptoms from the thead, almost a week without reading up on us dumb fucks,

Ya mad cunt what u been binging on this time man?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

don't overpack it grind ur herbals nd enjoy


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Sent it mate got tracking at home I'm at ices, lmao ur battery nd postage raped me there's 2 tops a batt nd charger in package mate


get out of town dub my postage n packaging to you cost me near a tenner ya git.

u like that smoke?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> aint even been lurking mate, been a a bender since sat morning lol


Thinking of going off the walls when I go to the canna cup...fucking deserve it


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck u not having withdrawal symptoms from the thead, almost a week without reading up on us dumb fucks,
> 
> Ya mad cunt what u been binging on this time man?


u wouldnt wana know gboy lol lots of class a's,b's a few c's lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u wouldnt wana know gboy lol lots of class a's,b's a few c's lmao


Lol good man, maybe not my thing mate but each to their own, if u had a good week then fuck it who cares, 
So that u on the recovery now then getting ur shit back together aft a messed up week


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> get out of town dub my postage n packaging to you cost me near a tenner ya git.
> 
> u like that smoke?


Haha fuck sake lol was near 20 for bat etc not bothered along as you enjoy the pen, was very nice not seen out that dense since my thc bomb nd even that was ''airy'' in comparison.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol good man, maybe not my thing mate but each to their own, if u had a good week then fuck it who cares,
> So that u on the recovery now then getting ur shit back together aft a messed up week


fuck that shit i got a g of the pure here now lmao


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

hows the hols going gboy? exo is running low when u back?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Maybes she's born with it.. Maybe it's ketamine..


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Maybes she's born with it.. Maybe it's ketamine..


ket hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm can u get?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Haha good on ya man keep at it ya ARD man lol, I picked up some blue cheese on my way home from the airport earlier so siting chilling now ive got me dogs back with a fat J of some nice indoor weed after 10 days of ok outdoor spanish bud,


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha good on ya man keep at it ya ARD man lol, I picked up some blue cheese on my way home from the airport earlier so siting chilling now ive got me dogs back with a fat J of some nice indoor weed after 10 days of ok outdoor spanish bud,


u no me gboy im a double ARD keyboard warrior lmao

u home then?


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

this weeks bender has been kinda free tho, sun/mon i dont member but got smashed n went bookies was 300quid down and last spin i hit 0 with 13quid on it and splits, then i just kept winning not that i member, next day i woke up and i got 800quid in me pocket!!! i was thinkin what the fuck!?! its was 6.50am but i was still smashed n thought it was pm not am lol got in a cab to go for something to eat, rang dragon n hes like what you doing up so early lmao twatattack


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> this weeks bender has been kinda free tho, sun/mon i dont member but got smashed n went bookies was 300quid down and last spin i hit 0 with 13quid on it and splits, then i just kept winning not that i member, next day i woke up and i got 800quid in me pocket!!! i was thinkin what the fuck!?! its was 6.50am but i was still smashed n thought it was pm not am lol got in a cab to go for something to eat, rang dragon n hes like what you doing up so early lmao twatattack


Sounds fun, I wanna hear what happend the next few days too lol!


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

lucky fucker rambo. and il ask a pal for ya he cooks it up from liquid was proper space cadet gear last lot i got.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hows the hols going gboy? exo is running low when u back?


I got home 2day mate, ended up paying for flights home 4 days early cos it was shite, but im skint now till nxt wednesday,


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I got home 2day mate, ended up paying for flights home 4 days early cos it was shite, but im skint now till nxt wednesday,


was it really that bad mate? why didnt ya chill on the beach if the hotel was shit


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of going off the walls when I go to the canna cup...fucking deserve it


sorry man but dont you think cannacups a sham want me to guess who will win again.. greenhouse haha worst dick sucking.competition going im off to the uk canna cup in december but isnt run by hightimes


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> lucky fucker rambo. and il ask a pal for ya he cooks it up from liquid was proper space cadet gear last lot i got.


i member that years ago, just put some liquid on a plate into a microwave what for the crackles then get it out n scraps up to powder best ket ive ever had


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i member that years ago, just put some liquid on a plate into a microwave what for the crackles then get it out n scraps up to powder best ket ive ever had


haha thats going back a bit hes really good at it tbh huge polo.size crystals


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> this weeks bender has been kinda free tho, sun/mon i dont member but got smashed n went bookies was 300quid down and last spin i hit 0 with 13quid on it and splits, then i just kept winning not that i member, next day i woke up and i got 800quid in me pocket!!! i was thinkin what the fuck!?! its was 6.50am but i was still smashed n thought it was pm not am lol got in a cab to go for something to eat, rang dragon n hes like what you doing up so early lmao twatattack


You're a legend mate lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> was it really that bad mate? why didnt ya chill on the beach if the hotel was shit


We did most of time m8 but got boring, and we were all inclusive but the hotel food was that bad my daughter and a few other guests got food poisoning, so ended up just booking flights on tuesday and flew home 2day, wouldnt have been as bad if we had more cash to eat and drink out but we didnt take that much cos it was all inclusive, had to borow money off ma uncle just to get flights home cos I didnt get paid till yesterday, 
Moral of the story, dont book with thomas cook, and avoid the east coast of mallorca


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> sorry man but dont you think cannacups a sham want me to guess who will win again.. greenhouse haha worst dick sucking.competition going im off to the uk canna cup in december but isnt run by hightimes


I know it is mate but the gf went on hols by herself so said I'd go on one myself n canna cup came to mind n if I have my ways I'll be on more class as then canna n it's more for the atmosphere...lived on the belgium/Holland border so spent alot of time in Holland.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> We did most of time m8 but got boring, and we were all inclusive but the hotel food was that bad my daughter and a few other guests got food poisoning, so ended up just booking flights on tuesday and flew home 2day, wouldnt have been as bad if we had more cash to eat and drink out but we didnt take that much cos it was all inclusive, had to borow money off ma uncle just to get flights home cos I didnt get paid till yesterday,
> Moral of the story, dont book with thomas cook, and avoid the east coast of mallorca



fucking el mate what a cunting waste of money! and it was for ya lil girls bd too wasnt it?


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know it is mate but the gf went on hols by herself so said I'd go on one myself n canna cup came to mind n if I have my ways I'll be on more class as then canna n it's more for the atmosphere...lived on the belgium/Holland border so spent alot of time in Holland.


u should speak to don about it he knows alot bout the cc, i dont think your allowed to take over a set amount out the building so no point going wild in the isles,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know it is mate but the gf went on hols by herself so said I'd go on one myself n canna cup came to mind n if I have my ways I'll be on more class as then canna n it's more for the atmosphere...lived on the belgium/Holland border so spent alot of time in Holland.


haha fuck that man i wont.put money onto them fuckers pockets rather get a few lads.nd go dam than go to the cup for overpriced tumbled weed


----------



## Turbanator (May 15, 2014)

arrghhh gotta throw a ton into my flower room, 8" extractor and cuting and vent cover FUKUFKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUK

realy dint need to be spending that kinda money atm........


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

most the weed in the dam is tumbled aint just the cup.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> arrghhh gotta throw a ton into my flower room, 8" extractor and cuting and vent cover FUKUFKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUKFUK
> 
> realy dint need to be spending that kinda money atm........


u aint having much luck with ya equipment recently are ya ice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el mate what a cunting waste of money! and it was for ya lil girls bd too wasnt it?


Yeah was my wee girls 6th bday, and she ended up ill the night b4 and on her bday, was a complete waste of 2000, im gutted tbh but not for myself for the fact the kids wee let down by how shit the place was, and we were told when booking it it was a great kids place with a big water park, got there to find out the water park was at other side of island and a 2hr drive away, only 10 shops 4 bars and 3 restaurants in the whole town and the next closet place was 20 mins drive away, but over there they dont let u hire a car overnight for some reason, had to have tne car back by 8pm, was just a complete waste of time, money and effort, 
Nxt year we off to the states to do route 66 cos ive family over th in texas so gonna meet up with them and stay for 3 weeks, at least I know thats gonna be a blast, and until then ive got blackpool in october to look forward to lol.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah was my wee girls 6th bday, and she ended up ill the night b4 and on her bday, was a complete waste of 2000, im gutted tbh but not for myself for the fact the kids wee let down by how shit the place was, and we were told when booking it it was a great kids place with a big water park, got there to find out the water park was at other side of island and a 2hr drive away, only 10 shops 4 bars and 3 restaurants in the whole town and the next closet place was 20 mins drive away, but over there they dont let u hire a car overnight for some reason, had to have tne car back by 8pm, was just a complete waste of time, money and effort,
> Nxt year we off to the states to do route 66 cos ive family over th in texas so gonna meet up with them and stay for 3 weeks, at least I know thats gonna be a blast, and until then ive got blackpool in october to look forward to lol.


CUNTs

but its spent n done now mate, like ya say i feel more bad for ya lil girl n on her bd too poor fing.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> most the weed in the dam is tumbled aint just the cup.


true i k.ow it wont be if i go grey area and 1Ehulp


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> true i k.ow it wont be if i go grey area and 1Ehulp



indoor is indoor weed in the dam aint nowt special at all, all about the hash imo


----------



## Turbanator (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u aint having much luck with ya equipment recently are ya ice


just heat innit, and that i got 1,2k in teh flower tent a 5" rvk dont cut it, in th eveg tent i have a 5" TT inline but that aint cutting it either with these hot days and thats only a 400mh in a aircooled hood, so yeh gunna buy the 8" for te flower tent and use the rvkon the veg tent since i know it can handle the 400 easilly(or both_)

just coz i gone bigger the 5" stuff dont cut it specially in this weather.

sae the ballast woks great thanx man brought my etmtps down nr 6 degrees from 38 to 32 lol nowt i can do, thats even with a active inlet, shiiiit.
be reet,

clones ll still stood up and green, goood sign.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> true i k.ow it wont be if i go grey area and 1Ehulp


I can vouch for yhe grey area man they are top notch, been a cpl times and always spot on with their smoke

Try their grey crystal unpressed kief, its real nice


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> indoor is indoor weed in the dam aint nowt special at all, all about the hash imo


nope i could hands down beat ramone ramone whos extracting for half of the shops that have oil.in and there bubble aint to clever either


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> nope i could hands down beat ramone ramone whos extracting for half of the shops that have oil.in and there bubble aint to clever either


last time i went it was still guilders lolol but me pal gos 4-5times a years for the hash mainly tho.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> last time i went it was still guilders lolol but me pal gos 4-5times a years for the hash mainly tho.


Yeah cant beat the dutch hash, well unless u get some imported from asia/africa mainly, last bit of hash I brought back from the dam my stupid fucking dog ate it, was wasted for 2 full days that daft cunt, that teach hime to steal off the table, 2g of maroc creme hash as well, lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> last time i went it was still guilders lolol but me pal gos 4-5times a years for the hash mainly tho.


whats he do when at home anybody know of any semi decent import hash?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah cant beat the dutch hash, well unless u get some imported from asia/africa mainly, last bit of hash I brought back from the dam my stupid fucking dog ate it, was wasted for 2 full days that daft cunt, that teach hime to steal off the table, 2g of maroc creme hash as well, lol


come try mine makes grown.men dribble haha


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> whats he do when at home anybody know of any semi decent import hash?


dub u can get any hash u want delivered to ya door.

we smoked some lovely hash last year hay lads.


----------



## Turbanator (May 15, 2014)

na all your hash is shit unless its done from my weed,

nuff said.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah had a fair few differnt nice hashes off u last year, the philipino sative, afghan gold, paki black, and another I cant remember name of,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

dark web aint.my forte :/


rambo22 said:


> dub u can get any hash u want delivered to ya door.
> 
> we smoked some lovely hash last year hay lads.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

butthash, caramelo, 00,charas aswel although i think i kept them ones to meself lolol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> dark web aint.my forte :/


why not?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dub u can get any hash u want delivered to ya door.
> 
> we smoked some lovely hash last year hay lads.


Ah thats right it was some of ur pressed kief hash that was the other I had lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> why not?


i got tor nd that just since silkroad i aint touching it and even then was a pal mining coins had some nice hallucinogens though but yeah im lazy i guess.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ah thats right it was some of ur pressed kief hash that was the other I had lol


im gonna make a cake to end all cakes in the next couple of days, all popcorn n trim from 8 large exos gonna go into the 1cake, i wont eat it all so ill dish out a few slices


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> i got tor nd that just since silkroad i aint touching it and even then was a pal mining coins had some nice hallucinogens though but yeah im lazy i guess.


i was a vendor on silkroad1, its all about agora nowdays tho.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im gonna make a cake to end all cakes in the next couple of days, all popcorn n trim from 8 large exos gonna go into the 1cake, i wont eat it all so ill dish out a few slices


Nice one ill look 4ward to a slice or 2 of that shit mate, sounds gooood, now im gonna be back up and running I can start to repay the kindness again in a cpl months, got a cpl of u lads to sort out when I can.


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

Lesbians .....


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice one ill look 4ward to a slice or 2 of that shit mate, sounds gooood, now im gonna be back up and running I can start to repay the kindness again in a cpl months, got a cpl of u lads to sort out when I can.


ok smokey, u n baz will be getting some of the cake.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lesbians .....


ill take 3, what price? lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ok smokey, u n baz will be getting some of the cake.


N robbie


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ill take 3, what price? lol


For you my man special offer buy 3 crack whores get a old bird thrown in free !


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> For you my man special offer buy 3 crack whores get a old bird thrown in free !


sounds good to me if its got a pulse n a fanny im game lol


----------



## zeddd (May 15, 2014)

whores, drugs cake....yep im in the right place


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Butter or coconut oil rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Butter or coconut oil rambo?


ghee aka pakibutter lol


----------



## zeddd (May 15, 2014)

that sativa hash was nice, and I like the ones when they got a piney smell cos it takes me back to the first hash s which was always called red leb...in the 80 s the hash was good..then it started to be soap and so most switched to green


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that sativa hash was nice, and I like the ones when they got a piney smell cos it takes me back to the first hash s which was always called red leb...in the 80 s the hash was good..then it started to be soap and so most switched to green


Yeah man I remember the good ol days in the 90s when I first started smoking hash it was still pretty decent then about 2000-2003 it took a major downturn in quality, and never picked up again hence I switched to green and never looked back, apart from the odd indulgence in some fine quality well sourced hash.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that sativa hash was nice, and I like the ones when they got a piney smell cos it takes me back to the first hash s which was always called red leb...in the 80 s the hash was good..then it started to be soap and so most switched to green


none of them hash's where in the same league as your bubble u sent me, but ya no what i understand its containments but i love the taste of nice pollen,charas,00 etc prob more than bubble


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

Baz ... I ate a cookie n 2 hrs later it didnt really do much except I could feel my eyes get abit tired so smoked a joint n had another n now im niiiiiiiiiice ! 
Cheeers mate , they taste nice aswell , you wanna throw some choc chips in em , see how that turns out


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Aye last year was a good year for hash lol we had a few diff types didn't we....when I crop up dubs is gonna make me a big bho popcorn nugget I hope lol might make some bubble as well need to use my washer again at some point


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Baz ... I ate a cookie n 2 hrs later it didnt really do much except I could feel my eyes get abit tired so smoked a joint n had another n now im niiiiiiiiiice !
> Cheeers mate , they taste nice aswell , you wanna throw some choc chips in em , see how that turns out


2hrs n it didnt do nowt, fuck ive made butter so strong that i put i think 200g into a lemon cake which i then cut into 20 small pieces i ate 3 n withing 10-20 mins i was so fucked i whiteyd lol ive made shitloads of butter n cakes n 20mins max before ya so fucked up u dont no weather ya arther or martha lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

Anyone ever heard of a clone only called mind control? 
I got sent it today along with a psycosis clone. Its meant to be a sssdh x psycho pheno ... never heard of it before n dont even know what sssdh is lol its not the old cola mc from back in the day though


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone ever heard of a clone only called mind control?
> I got sent it today along with a psycosis clone. Its meant to be a sssdh x psycho pheno ... never heard of it before n dont even know what sssdh is lol its not the old cola mc from back in the day though


fuck knows mate, aint u just brought down some plants?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

200g of lard.. Woah 10% = 20g of oil I could make 4 true heavyweight cakes for that out of oil haha, and shawny that's gonna be off the hook matey, what makes ur washer and how much was it I need one although my bubble is fire probs my hand stirring and the way I finish/cure but I barely ever do a 2nd run of the material with bubble so wanting one.


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

Aye, it wasn't my trim, off some bloke I know, wasn't the best, few weeks it's harvest festival, liver,exo,psyco trim oil & ghee, av 2 of them fuckers & like Rambo says, it's whitye time.


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck knows mate, aint u just brought down some plants?


Im down with the plants


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> 200g of lard.. Woah 10% = 20g of oil I could make 4 true heavyweight cakes for that out of oil haha, and shawny that's gonna be off the hook matey, what makes ur washer and how much was it I need one although my bubble is fire probs my hand stirring and the way I finish/cure but I barely ever do a 2nd run of the material with bubble so wanting one.


ive always thought lard dub but dont really know any recipes to use it in?

il just weigh this popcorn n trim brb


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone ever heard of a clone only called mind control?
> I got sent it today along with a psycosis clone. Its meant to be a sssdh x psycho pheno ... never heard of it before n dont even know what sssdh is lol its not the old cola mc from back in the day though


super sour silver diesel haze? I think I know a pals got her in veg and it came highly recommended..


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Aye, it wasn't my trim, off some bloke I know, wasn't the best, few weeks it's harvest festival, liver,exo,psyco trim oil & ghee, av 2 of them fuckers & like Rambo says, it's whitye time.


u up for some cake mate? will be a lemon cake


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive always thought lard dub but dont really know any recipes to use it in?
> 
> il just weigh this popcorn n trim brb


if you use that much your insane make hash and make edibles from that no tacky taste and it fucks you right up..


----------



## RobbieP (May 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Aye, it wasn't my trim, off some bloke I know, wasn't the best, few weeks it's harvest festival, liver,exo,psyco trim oil & ghee, av 2 of them fuckers & like Rambo says, it's whitye time.


there nice baz . Im not knocking them mate no need to explain  
Thanks for being good enough to send em out man ! Respect and karma to you and your prolapsed regions lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> if you use that much your insane make hash and make edibles from that no tacky taste and it fucks you right up..


i know what ya mean bout the taste but a lemon cake hides it real well, n i just carnt be arsed to make any hash butter is easy

231g of trim n popcorn maybe 2cakes then lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah cant beat the dutch hash, well unless u get some imported from asia/africa mainly, last bit of hash I brought back from the dam my stupid fucking dog ate it, was wasted for 2 full days that daft cunt, that teach hime to steal off the table, 2g of maroc creme hash as well, lol


That was some funny night wouldn't mind but u felt guilty n all after lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean like u TRYINA breed? banging out unstable shit? yh sure, if i did id id learn to do it right,
> 
> why else would u wanna cross the physco if not for the smell? obviously DUH, fuking mong
> 
> ...


Like you trying to spell?! man it was painfully obvious I want the pungency from the cosis, and do me a favour, learn to grow before having a go breeding.

Wasn't all ya boys saying how class yorkies dog was. All you've ever got to come back with is the herm trait in the dog.

Give owa man.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

not my beef although i did have sirloin tonight lol

but just smoked a henry of Dogkush and carnt fault it if i could you no i would lolol but last few batchs of dog have been some top weed, maybe some of the early day seeds of it werent as nice but there no knocking the dog nowdays.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Can't remember the make of it a the mo dub bit it was 40 notes and its mini camping washing machine does the job bang on tbf maybe a little rough tho just need to dial in your timing.....I want a nice honeycomb lump of bho can u get it like that dub? Hey baz count my name in on the next cookie give away mate wouldn't mind sampling one of them


----------



## Saerimmner (May 15, 2014)

Put me down for a bit of that cake if ya dont mind please rambo, need to find some edibles for my mates to try as they are non smokers


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

lmao i aint paying postage for a shitloads of cake people, it need to be sent special really 1st recorded at least.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao i aint paying postage for a shitloads of cake people, it need to be sent special really 1st recorded at least.


Let me know when its ready m8 ill pay postage for mine,


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Love my dog but the deep blue x livers still my fav, fucking cracker don! #fanboy..

Lol

Gonne go the bubble bag n edibles routh next fun, really didn't like the iso...more trouble than its worth n fucking more messy than period sex for baz n donkey...go on picture it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Love my dog but the deep blue x livers still my fav, fucking cracker don! #fanboy..
> 
> Lol


Arselicker..........lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

DIY breeding cab knocked up after graft with my pal, not quite finished yet like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Love my dog but the deep blue x livers still my fav, fucking cracker don! #fanboy..
> 
> Lol
> 
> Gonne go the bubble bag n edibles routh next fun, really didn't like the iso...more trouble than its worth n fucking more messy than period sex for baz n donkey...go on picture it lol


Not mine that one man but glad u like!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Arselicker..........lol


Rats, n here I was thinking I was being subtle.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DIY breeding cab knocked up after graft with my pal, not quite finished yet like.
> 
> View attachment 3153887 View attachment 3153888


Nice m8, but could u not make the sides and back outta wood as well and just paint the inside, use the panda plastic on the front to get access, would look better as well, just my 2cents but not knocking it as it will still do the job obviously.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Not mine that one man but glad u like!


What strains are urs don?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

.


shawnybizzle said:


> Can't remember the make of it a the mo dub bit it was 40 notes and its mini camping washing machine does the job bang on tbf maybe a little rough tho just need to dial in your timing.....I want a nice honeycomb lump of bho can u get it like that dub? Hey baz count my name in on the next cookie give away mate wouldn't mind sampling one of them


yeah honeycomb/wax is possible mate and wouldnt mind a look at it when.i come see ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What strains are urs don?


Just Smelly cherry n the qrazyquake, I need a few more on but thrips cost me 6 months and a lot of lost genes. Hence the new box to breed in! I've been doing loads of testers I need to go back and finish.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Ah was it Mr west that created the dog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice m8, but could u not make the sides and back outta wood as well and just paint the inside, use the panda plastic on the front to get access, would look better as well, just my 2cents but not knocking it as it will still do the job obviously.


Was just left over boards from a knocked futon. It's light enough to carry single handed. I'm not too arsed what it looks like, no ones seeing it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah was it Mr west that created the dog?


Dst that one


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

i personally think breeding unless ya doing on a level like bb is totally pointless


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just Smelly cherry n the qrazyquake, I need a few more on but thrips cost me 6 months and a lot of lost genes. Hence the new box to breed in! I've been doing loads of testers I need to go back and finish.


that qazyquake is a nice bit of green, i only ever smoked the cherry yrs ago when u was giving out testers didnt really rate it mate, have you worked on it more since?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dst that one


How wankish of me...wouldn't mind but I followed the dog thread n all so I've probably heard it a few times...must be the rab c nesbitt avi


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How wankish of me...wouldn't mind but I followed the dog thread n all so I've probably heard it a few times...must be the rab c nesbitt avi


bloody el mate everyone knows the dog is D's baby lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 15, 2014)

lol.
il still run the dippy/dog/crazy quake.
hypocrit i am.... proly get the deep phcosis too, like the look of it, just dont like the thought of throwing nanners out, tiz all.
suppose if u want quality u gotta dealw th the problems,


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bloody el mate everyone knows the dog is D's baby lol


Apparently not lol I know I should of known was on all the bb threads n even the 600 when I started running em.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> .
> yeah honeycomb/wax is possible mate and wouldnt mind a look at it when.i come see ya


Aye like the look of that crumbly honeycomb man looks sweet....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just Smelly cherry n the qrazyquake, I need a few more on but thrips cost me 6 months and a lot of lost genes. Hence the new box to breed in! I've been doing loads of testers I need to go back and finish.


If ur wanting any of ur untested stuff grown out give me a shout and let me know what beans u got, and ill grow some out for ya and send u samples of finished product and any cuts u want back.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

i just wana smoke me fucking bho got a gram in the freezer, hopefully the postie is kind to me 2mora


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i just wana smoke me fucking bho got a gram in the freezer, hopefully the postie is kind to me 2mora


Was literally gonna ask if you'd hit that yet...u ordered a rig for it didn't u?


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Was literally gonna ask if you'd hit that yet...u ordered a rig for it didn't u?


no just a vape pen but dub seems to know his shit so im expecting it to work or at least be better than smearing it on rizla etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i personally think breeding unless ya doing on a level like bb is totally pointless
> 
> 
> that qazyquake is a nice bit of green, i only ever smoked the cherry yrs ago when u was giving out testers didnt really rate it mate, have you worked on it more since?


Yeah mixed it with Las' slh and smelly berry from ugorg but it hermed so I binned em so yea and no lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah mixed it with Las' slh and smelly berry from ugorg but it hermed so I binned em so yea and no lol


fair enough, i only smoked the cherry yrs ago u gave some tester seeds to las was a few year ago now.

and ya fucker, ''hot knife'' it lolol i tried but when i put the hot knife onto the blob of bho is didnt stick it just went to liquid all over the kitchen side lmao


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

No worries shawny, what we'll do is either go low temps under vac for longer for rock budder, or make it into shatter and whip that into budder, so you got shatter and the choice to make it to wax but IMO shatters bit cleaner less terps, wax is full on flavour because of low temps, either way matey it will happen, I've come across a guy from down south that does solventless oil, which is basically Rosin not resin canna graphic that shit newbs  aha I joke but it's made from charas and cheap 25/g vs 60-70/g so I got a few grams coming gonna make some caps or lemon lollies, and I think you bunch of apes would be spot on to try em, so will see how they come out. Got a 100mg bubble hash candy and bass cookies to munch tmoz cannot wait!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fair enough, i only smoked the cherry yrs ago u gave some tester seeds to las was a few year ago now.
> 
> and ya fucker, ''hot knife'' it lolol i tried but when i put the hot knife onto the blob of bho is didnt stick it just went to liquid all over the kitchen side lmao


Hahahaha to funny mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no just a vape pen but dub seems to know his shit so im expecting it to work or at least be better than smearing it on rizla etc


Fucking bonging it would be better than smearing it on skins lol I did find it best in the vape...fuckers gonna need to be cleaned next day off...fuck.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahahaha to funny mate


wasnt funny at the time lol what did i do wrong???


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fair enough, i only smoked the cherry yrs ago u gave some tester seeds to las was a few year ago now.
> 
> and ya fucker, ''hot knife'' it lolol i tried but when i put the hot knife onto the blob of bho is didnt stick it just went to liquid all over the kitchen side lmao


need a decent oil rig mate you can't beat e efficiency ask ice haha had him down and out with a dab. Put down many of my mates spewing there ring up and sleeping for hours love it when someone's like I can't get stoned anymore or are a billy big bollocks 1 dab later there a mess.. Who's down to play?


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking bonging it would be better than smearing it on skins lol I did find it best in the vape...fuckers gonna need to be cleaned next day off...fuck.


thats why im saving it mate till i get me vape pen


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wasnt funny at the time lol what did i do wrong???


U forgot bho, iso etc just liquidises when it gets hot, u shoud put it on the cold knife then heat the knife from the bottom thats about the only way to hot knife that shit I think, but im sure some cunt will prove me wrong


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> need a decent oil rig mate you can't beat e efficiency ask ice haha had him down and out with a dab. Put down many of my mates spewing there ring up and sleeping for hours love it when someone's like I can't get stoned anymore or are a billy big bollocks 1 dab later there a mess.. Who's down to play?


no offence to you or ice, but ice dont smoke much hes always said that for yrs all he would have is a joint before bed as he said so getting ice mashed well no bragging rights there.

il take ya pepsi challenge all day tho but u live too far away.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> need a decent oil rig mate you can't beat e efficiency ask ice haha had him down and out with a dab. Put down many of my mates spewing there ring up and sleeping for hours love it when someone's like I can't get stoned anymore or are a billy big bollocks 1 dab later there a mess.. Who's down to play?


Count me in im a puff monster, bring it on bitch.. lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

gets ice stoned lmao n thinks hes shanti lmao

id put money or weed more than a few in here would match u or smoke u out dub.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Fuck it I'd drop caps of it but nah its fucking messy n over rated lol now hash will be my next razzmatazz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

So rambo much of that g of pure u got left now or is that a stupid question, and it was done long ago lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So rambo much of that g of pure u got left now or is that a stupid question, and it was done long ago lol


real gear mate u just carnt do quickly i prob still got .6-7left


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Nah u wanna space that out n enjoy it


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah u wanna space that out n enjoy it


its proper gear mate 100 a g, even if you wanted to ya just carnt do it that quick,


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

I'm also known as "the lung" cough. .


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Haha not saying I'm a monster or trying to brag my bad. Aha your all welcome to take the Pepsi challenge when I'm up and running shortly, my point was more any of you until you actually dab it off a rig you won't get the full whack. Would love to see people trying .1 dabs and getting poorly haha I've seen it too many times got some quality vids on my old phone people holding there breathes after a dab cause the compression of it leaves em unable to speak tiny little sips of breath hahaha few weeks lads


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

picking up a lump of wagyu ribeye 2mora morning, half price hmmmmmmm that jap beef is fucking lovely


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm also known as "the lung" cough. .


what is i black or sumting lol u not gonna answer that pm ya rude fucker lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> picking up a lump of wagyu ribeye 2mora morning, half price hmmmmmmm that jap beef is fucking lovely


Its also stupid expensive, thats a luxury meat to me only had it a cpl times in my life and that was in places I worked so I didnt have to pay for it thank fuck.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its also stupid expensive, thats a luxury meat to me only had it a cpl times in my life and that was in places I worked so I didnt have to pay for it thank fuck.


i get it half price tho mate so its fucking cheap n boy o boy is it a nice bit of steak


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 15, 2014)

http://www.finefoodspecialist.co.uk/meat-poultry/specialist-beef/wagyu-beef/

Even at half price that stuff is expensive, I grudge paying more than a tenner for a steak ive gotta take home and cook myself.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

you can get it cheaper than that mate ffs asda sells it

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml?cmpid=ahc-_-ghs-d1-_-asdacom-dsk-_-hp#/search/wagyu


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

watched lone survivor last night wasnt too sad worth a watch i spose


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what is i black or sumting lol u not gonna answer that pm ya rude fucker lol


d
Lol, I was doing just that when u posted


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

Fuck me, this cunting site , posted that 10 mins ago,


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> d
> Lol, I was doing just that when u posted


how come your always up late mate? do u not sleep good?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Put my.name down on the smoke off I'll hang in there withthe best of em lol if drinks involved I'm out


----------



## bazoomer (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how come your always up late mate? do u not sleep good?


No, I worked nights for 15 years, think my body clock is feked ,hence the cookies every night, that & me mrs snores like a rum soaked sailor !


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> No, I worked nights for 15 years, think my body clock is feked ,hence the cookies every night, that & me mrs snores like a rum soaked sailor !


my sleep has been fucked for years n gets fucking old either not sleeping or taking sumfing each night to send u sleep.... sleep deprivation will fuck man up quicker than most things.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Put my.name down on the smoke off I'll hang in there withthe best of em lol if drinks involved I'm out


Agreed I don't drink can't do with it bores me too much prefer to trip e fuck out these days vs powders but can't find any real blotter and synth blotter like 2-cb on tabs is filth yuck. Got some grow kits I won in a comp for some Mexicans nom nom


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

real blotters a plenty on the darknet


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

*THEY LOVE IT!*
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.

o well at least someone loves me lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Aye improve me trippy shit as well I do like me.liberty caps ohhhh yesh.....I'm on nights now baz can't be too bad tho ay if j can still toss it off on here lol...half the time ok just walking next to a machine lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2014)

YEH THAT bho MULLERED ME, fuk caps,

but rambo is right (cunt) i aint much of a judge of smoke bar flavour n smell n shit like that im a lightweight and admit it. ahahaha
i have been smoking more recently, get teh fucking sweats if not, not gravy.

fort we was all havin a meet up later in yr?


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

thats a blast from the past the ol lib caps, we use to buy em off older lads cause we was scared of picking something that will kill ya, pair of womens tights put all ya mushrooms in them boil ya water then strain them mushies in that boiling water till its black! lol 50 per tea and your trip for 6-12hr


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEH THAT bho MULLERED ME, fuk caps,
> 
> but rambo is right (cunt) i aint much of a judge of smoke bar flavour n smell n shit like that im a lightweight and admit it. ahahaha
> i have been smoking more recently, get teh fucking sweats if not, not gravy.
> ...


i werent taking the piss ice just a know your not a very heavy smoker of course a dab is gonna do ya in


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

[QUOTmbo22, post: 10505473, member: 720865"]thats a blast from the past the ol lib caps, we use to buy em off older lads cause we was scared of picking something that will kill ya, pair of womens tights put all ya mushrooms in them boil ya water then strain them mushies in that boiling water till its black! lol 50 per tea and your trip for 6-12hr[/QUOTE]

Yeh thats the ticket mate I'll go hunting again later in the year if I get some I'll send u a package lol they just make me laugh myhead off for hours lol fookin love it mate


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats a blast from the past the ol lib caps, we use to buy em off older lads cause we was scared of picking something that will kill ya, pair of womens tights put all ya mushrooms in them boil ya water then strain them mushies in that boiling water till its black! lol 50 per tea and your trip for 6-12hr


Haha breakthrough on em with a few hundred kaleidoscopes and Aztec rugs can't beat it mate.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTmbo22, post: 10505473, member: 720865"]thats a blast from the past the ol lib caps, we use to buy em off older lads cause we was scared of picking something that will kill ya, pair of womens tights put all ya mushrooms in them boil ya water then strain them mushies in that boiling water till its black! lol 50 per tea and your trip for 6-12hr


Yeh thats the ticket mate I'll go hunting again later in the year if I get some I'll send u a package lol they just make me laugh myhead off for hours lol fookin love it mate[/QUOTE]

no mate never, i dont think i would come out the trip nowdays fuck all that give me some benzos,coke,crack,ket n booze thats me ok lol maybe a good e now n then lolol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

im 32 we use to take em aged 16-18 and always 50 per tea per man, i member one time we all started coming up n me pal just says im going home lol we tried our best to stop him cause his fam where straight as, he ended up going mad age bout 25


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Lmao ahhh must benzos weed and hash then yeh .....can't wait for chop day I'm gonna get 2g of flake in for me and me mate and go like Edward scissor hands on the fucker


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao ahhh must benzos weed and hash then yeh .....can't wait for chop day I'm gonna get 2g of flake in for me and me mate and go like Edward scissor hands on the fucker


its a fine line excuse the pun lol too much and u wont trim well just enough your smash it lol

i done 19oz wet in just under 4hr last week


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its a fine line excuse the pun lol too much and u wont trim well just enough your smash it lol
> 
> i done 19oz wet in just under 4hr last week


 Legend.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Legend.


??? what for?

i no im a legand in general lol but why now lol?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

Yeah I'd love some tasty es.
..


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

i wont say it again grow a set boys, DARKNET lab tested dutch e's best ur get


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i wont say it again grow a set boys, DARKNET lab tested dutch e's best ur get


What are their prices like? I'm very tempted was looking at buying some bitcoins but fuck me from where n did anyone find out where you could buy '.' of a coin?
.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What are their prices like? I'm very tempted was looking at buying some bitcoins but fuck me from where n did anyone find out where you could buy '.' of a coin?
> .


its all very easy and you no your me eu wanker mate so ill guide u threw it if u wanted 

prices min i think is 2 and your pay 8-10 each or 100 is like 400-500 but they are proper fucking e's mate, ask don ask mg carnt think of anyone else whos had the minerals to order lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Yeah don rates the pills online that was off sr tho....ha not hadany pills for years a good 10 year lol...I got a low tolerance for chizel anyway so Yeh I'll go easy on it lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeah don rates the pills online that was off sr tho....ha not hadany pills for years a good 10 year lol...I got a low tolerance for chizel anyway so Yeh I'll go easy on it lol


mate sr is no more as one shuts all the vendors move to the next site agora is the site at the mo


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

we all flagging now then?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

Cheng and trimming haha I'd ruin everything.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Cheng and trimming haha I'd ruin everything.


biggest mistake i ever made was when i first started i had bout 30oz to trim alone so thought it was be a good idea to get some phet to help, i fucking hate the shit is poor mans coke just a dirty drug but anyway in my infinate wisdom i got a g or 2 of phet and started trimming, big mistake i got so paranoid it was unreal i couldnt even listen to music cause i thought it was the sirens from the feds lolol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

u at work bizz? dont forget someone will have to sign for that tomorrow


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

done similar with mephedrone cant be doing with it the hallucinations from sleep dep let alone being tweaked out.


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> done similar with mephedrone cant be doing with it the hallucinations from sleep dep let alone being tweaked out.


fuck that dub the rc's scare me mate i wouldnt touch em with your sniffer lolol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

out of mixer n ice tempted to get a cab to the 24hr garage????


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

looks like im talking to meself for a bit then lol

funny old world we live in, all the tech n democracy in most places yet countrys are still fucking stoning people to death??? i just read they passed a law in sudan recent that if you marry a Christian n give up islam then thats a death sentance lol speaking of death sentances the yanks carnt get there death drugs no more all the euro pharms dont want no part of it, so now they using all sorts, lol

fucking price of mens clothes is a joke, i just got a couple of pair of jeans i wanted levis but even on ebay they costing llike 70 fucking quid! ended up getting a couple of pairs of wranglers nice jeans n half the price lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

places id like to go on hols????

Cape Verde 
southern states of usa
greenland
norway
denmark


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u at work bizz? dont forget someone will have to sign for that tomorrow


Just finished bro  Yeh don't worry lol make sure I'm up for that fucker mate I won't miss one if them again....can't wait for something decent


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Hahaha Rambos wired go on my son lol......I heard the last death sent ace USA gave had the bloke wriggling for half hour before he died so Yeh they must be playing around with it lol.....don't wear jeans anymore I'm a chino or joggers man now lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck that dub the rc's scare me mate i wouldnt touch em with your sniffer lolol


Lmao i.used to run a rc eebsite or two back in mkat legal days fair to say any.powder turns my nose to blood.and.pulp.lmao


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

yay people to talk too lmao


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Lmao i.used to run a rc eebsite or two back in mkat legal days fair to say any.powder turns my nose to blood.and.pulp.lmao


theres a old member called W dragon a good friend of mine, i said to him as it was about to be banned we should get a key u could get em online for 2-3k whats it go for now 10-15k a key???

i also said to drags we should buy a load of bitcoins n sit on em cause they will rise, this was when they where 3quid each !!!!

need to start doing n not just saying lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Fuck that drone off lol loads a folk are mad on it round here literally MAD....even 14 year olds are addicted to the stuff and the worse thing is folk don't know how to get em off it and the consequences.....anyway I'm just chewing on a bone now then hitting the sack....I've must had to pack your clones up now Gaz cuz I won't get time to post em 2mirra the Mrs will do it for me.....snapped the billberry shaking all the coco off it so you have to wait a few weeks for that now soz mate....put u some seeds in tho to make up


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 15, 2014)

Still awake then geez? Bet u wish u bought a shit load of coins when they were cheap don't ya imagine having a few hundred of them now ay you'd be ballin lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 15, 2014)

im still up mate thought u was going bed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

Rambo you cracker lol fancy putting a hot knife to the stuff lmao one super hot knife and a cold one to blim on maybe! sounds like you weren't thinking straight though tbf!!!


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> need a decent oil rig mate you can't beat e efficiency ask ice haha had him down and out with a dab. Put down many of my mates spewing there ring up and sleeping for hours love it when someone's like I can't get stoned anymore or are a billy big bollocks 1 dab later there a mess.. Who's down to play?


 no problem bro u prob havnt met a real smoker yet lmfao ill take yer bho all day and do push ups


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i get it half price tho mate so its fucking cheap n boy o boy is it a nice bit of steak


 half price jap meat....hope it don't come from japan mate itl be radioacrive, prob y its cheap......wont nedd a fridge for it tho and in time itl cook itself lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

monring

talking of jap meat, got the fukin shits of the kids, NOT happy,,,, like a watergun

zedd,PM;


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no problem bro u prob havnt met a real smoker yet lmfao ill take yer bho all day and do push ups


Yeah man I'm game Pepsi challenge to come.. morning fellas.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Pepsi challenge? Count me in, only zeds bubble n garys ISO that have even got me remotely stoned over this last year so should be fun lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pepsi challenge? Count me in, only zeds bubble n garys ISO that have even got me remotely stoned over this last year so should be fun lol


well fuk u very much ur of my xmas list 4 sure CUNT!!


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


 morning mate jus been potting up my romanescu cauliflower, got a container garden outside this year with about 40 dif plants mostly toms....everything is a piss of piss to grow if ya grow weed, lol sloooow aint the word


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crime-and-law/captain-america-lsd-drugs-linked-to-ucd-cases-seized-1.1797230

Apparently it mimics meth lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crime-and-law/captain-america-lsd-drugs-linked-to-ucd-cases-seized-1.1797230
> 
> Apparently it mimics meth lol



wat? err u dont swallow blots? wtf lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pepsi challenge? Count me in, only zeds bubble n garys ISO that have even got me remotely stoned over this last year so should be fun lol


I hate ISo won't smoke it can't stand the iso taste bork, but yeah no bother matey il make it happen.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> I hate ISo won't smoke it can't stand the iso taste bork, but yeah no bother matey il make it happen.


So iso tastes different to the others? Go on...does the high differ greatly?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So iso tastes different to the others? Go on...does the high differ greatly?


 for sure properly purged bho tastes just like the flower you made it from, to me iOS has a jank almost metallic taste even after a purge, probs due to the polarity of the solvent and the fact that ISo will pull a lot more waxes and chlorophyll, difference in high guess it varies on starting material, more how you smoke it brotha.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> for sure properly purged bho tastes just like the flower you made it from, to me iOS has a jank almost metallic taste even after a purge, probs due to the polarity of the solvent and the fact that ISo will pull a lot more waxes and chlorophyll, difference in high guess it varies on starting material, more how you smoke it brotha.


First wash I was so stoned I spilt most of wash 'a' all over the bathroom/hall and kitchen floor lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning mate jus been potting up my romanescu cauliflower, got a container garden outside this year with about 40 dif plants mostly toms....everything is a piss of piss to grow if ya grow weed, lol sloooow aint the word


Yeah i miss having a garden, growing strawberries n stuff with my daughter, eating my own grown potatoes etc, bbq`s etc


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk u very much ur of my xmas list 4 sure CUNT!!


lmao what got your panties in a twist?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First wash I was so stoned I spilt most of wash 'a' all over the bathroom/hall and kitchen floor lol


Ewwwww that smell the stuffs horrible eats ya skin and all sorts..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lmao what got your panties in a twist?


u saying the only weed wateer in past yr thats got u stoned was err whoeevrs u just said and my smoke wernt mentioned CUNT. 
fuktardwanking knobrash


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u saying the only weed wateer in past yr thats got u stoned was err whoeevrs u just said and my smoke wernt mentioned CUNT.
> fuktardwanking knobrash


No, the point was that weed doesnt particularly get me stoned these days, its only Bubble hash n ISO that has even come close over the last year or so lol, my tolerance is building up far too quickly these days, even if I have a few weeks off smoking( a fairly regular occurrence) within a week of smoking again fuck all will get me stoned properly


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

Get a oil rig rimmner you won't look back.. Flowers are for girls  haha


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Ewwwww that smell the stuffs horrible eats ya skin and all sorts..


 how does isopropanol eat skin ?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Get a oil rig rimmner you won't look back.. Flowers are for girls  haha


Think im gonna have to lol, cant keep on smoking weed, will cost me a fortune with the amount i have to put in a joint these days to get even remotely stoned


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

you need some dog in your life Saer.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you need some dog in your life Saer.


agreed.

if any root il hit u up sae


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you need some dog in your life Saer.


well once baby is here am gonna be swapping over to a perpetual SOG with clones straight to flower so will maybe grab one for then, gonna put 4-8 in n out every week or 2 so will be easily able to run different strains quite easily lol

Got a fair bit of choice atm as well lol, got Blue Pit, Exo in the cupboard, SKxDB and DPQ in seeds ready, and now got access to Blue Kush and Cheese Bomb cuts from a mate as well lol, oh an im also buying some Bubblegum seeds once i got some money lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

it aint that easy man trust me a multi strain grow is a pain in the balls but variety is worth it imo. more variety you go,t the less of each you get as they fight for space too... 

nice line up to choose from. i'd run full packs and pick your keepers and get it dialled right in.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it aint that easy man trust me a multi strain grow is a pain in the balls but variety is worth it imo. more variety you go,t the less of each you get as they fight for space too...
> 
> nice line up to choose from. i'd run full packs and pick your keepers and get it dialled right in.


Yeah know wat you mean, well im not that interested in the cheese bomb since i have the exo so will prob just concentrate on the exo, BP n blue kush and leave al the rest uncracked for now, spend the next few months running these 3 n decide later to either keep these 3 or kill 1 off n replace it with a different strain


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how does isopropanol eat skin ?


Your telling me you'd let it sit on your skin? I've seen chemical burns off it and my skin personally gets blotchy if I get it on me and don't notice all I'm saying is its a horrible solvent.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Alright lads any of u lot know whe I can get replacement metal corners for my 1.2 black orchid tent? Or do any of u have a spae 1.2 tent lying around, just went to set my tent up and cant find the corners anywhere, ive a funnt feeling the plumber might have taken them when installin my boiler last month cos they were wrapped in a black bag and taped up so just felt like metal pipe corners and he prob lifted them thinking they were his, ive tried the plastic corners off my smaller tent but the dont work and make it to narrow for me to get the hanging bars on, I need it sorted asap got cuts arriving tomorrow and ive started germing seeds, im really skint so need a free or very very cheap option, 

I am ready for smashing something/one im fucking raging, been looking forward to setting this new tent up and now its fucked aaarrrgghhhh !!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Alright lads any of u lot know whe I can get replacement metal corners for my 1.2 black orchid tent? Or do any of u have a spae 1.2 tent lying around, just went to set my tent up and cant find the corners anywhere, ive a funnt feeling the plumber might have taken them when installin my boiler last month cos they were wrapped in a black bag and taped up so just felt like metal pipe corners and he prob lifted them thinking they were his, ive tried the plastic corners off my smaller tent but the dont work and make it to narrow for me to get the hanging bars on, I need it sorted asap got cuts arriving tomorrow and ive started germing seeds, im really skint so need a free or very very cheap option,
> 
> I am ready for smashing something/one im fucking raging, been looking forward to setting this new tent up and now its fucked aaarrrgghhhh !!!!


I havent got a spare one but if anyone has a spare one i can borrow for a few days i will make up some copies for people


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I havent got a spare one but if anyone has a spare one i can borrow for a few days i will make up some copies for people


What do u mean mate spare corners or tent?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

aye i want the berry bomb more than the thc or cheese to mix with the cosis see what come and then back cross to cosis just want something with the bite and a bit more weight. yeah i could grow dog for the flock and they'd love it 24/7 but i can't smoke that all day i like a mid strength strain for through the day, cosis is a bit much cheese i find fine and the cinderella I've just picked up an onion of looks a bit tumbled but the highs nice enough. bit racy like.

not seen many grows of the berry one though, hope it puts out and isn't bland


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What do u mean mate spare corners or tent?


The corners mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The corners mate


I dont even have one spare man they were all in the one bag, ive royally fucked myself cos my little clone tent cant handle even my 400hps in it and I smashed my big 300w cfl when I last dismantled my grow, its gonna be end of nxt week b4 I got cash to buy anything so dont know what ima do with my cuts and seedling until then

ANY OF U OTHER LADS IN HERE GOT A SPARE METAL TENT CORNER LYING AROUND I COULD BORROW TO LET SAE COPY ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

It never rains without pouring does it, just had the shittest hols ever and the one thing keeping me going and not going off my fucking rocker was getting back to my growing now thats been fucked for at least another week or so, ppl better stay the fuck outta my way this nxt week otherwise ill end up taking a face off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

you could try a plumbers merchant, they probably wont have the three way corners you need. you tried contacting the tent company about replacements, might not be that pricey. then again might be cheaper to get a new tent!?!

i've never even seen a metal one either"!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont even have one spare man they were all in the one bag, ive royally fucked myself cos my little clone tent cant handle even my 400hps in it and I smashed my big 300w cfl when I last dismantled my grow, its gonna be end of nxt week b4 I got cash to buy anything so dont know what ima do with my cuts and seedling until then
> 
> ANY OF U OTHER LADS IN HERE GOT A SPARE METAL TENT CORNER LYING AROUND I COULD BORROW TO LET SAE COPY ?


get yaself a clip on CFL and a big cardboard box and just put them in stasis til your sorted. they won;t grow much but they'll be reet til you are.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could try a plumbers merchant, they probably wont have the three way corners you need. you tried contacting the tent company about replacements, might not be that pricey. then again might be cheaper to get a new tent!?!
> 
> i've never even seen a metal one either"!?









Its ones like tbis I need mate, the replacement tent of same make is 105 quid dont really wanna have to spend that.

U can see in pics that the corner adds an extra inch or so al the way round due to where the lock in holes are situated near the insert, this is why my plastic corners dont work the poles go to deep into the plastic corners and make the hanging bars unable to fit and the tent cover is extremely loose and unstable


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get yaself a clip on CFL and a big cardboard box and just put them in stasis til your sorted. they won;t grow much but they'll be reet til you are.


I got 2 of these m8 a blue spec and a red spec, do u think that would be sufficient enough for 1 cut and 2 seedlings that are only just sprouted for a week till I get my shit sorted? I normally just used these as additional side lights.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

yep ideal, get a clip on light for the fitting and your golden, in veg you won't even need a timer. it's what i do with my snips and males


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Kl cheers man I got a cpl clip on fittings for em so will just use them for a week in the smaller tent just now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

aye just mind on and keep them as close as you can or they'll stretch.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah I know, I started out growing with cfls b4 moving up to hps, they will be an inch or 2 at most away from the lights, and its only gonna be for a week at most hopefully, ill just keep em in small 1/2 litre pots for now till I get the new corners or tent sorted so they stay nice and small.


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

i think im in love lmao ended me bender with a ''happy ending''

http://www.escortguide.co.uk/escort/AMELIA-185416?from=regular_list

best 110 ive ever spent yes i paid the extra score to cum in her mouth lol dirty bitch swallowed too, then walking back well half way anyhows i got a cab the rest the way, but yeah won 85 in the bookies sweeeeeet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

aye, not what you need after a nightmare hol, any word from thomas cock ? they usually pretty decent.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye, not what you need after a nightmare hol, any word from thomas cock ? they usually pretty decent.


Spoke to tc on phone 2day they are investigating our complaint and gonna get back to us in a cpl days apparently, but I aint holding my breath, will give em till wednesday then call them back.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Just found an ebay seller doing the exact same 1.2 black orchid tent Ive got for £49 including delivery, excellent feedback as well, over 13000 positive and 99.9%. Think im just gonna buy this nxt week when I get paid, cant seem to find corners anywhere even phoned round places but nowhere stocks them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

TOOK WELL OVER A MONTH FOR COMPEN WHEN I HAD A BAG NICKED OF COURSE IT'S NEARING PEAK HOL TIME TOO. oops caps.

49 incl delivery is a steal and you'll have back up bits n bobs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Unlucky Gaz I've a couple of spare plastic ones but no use to you man you having a bad spell at the min ain't ya youl be reet soon man.....go on Rambo yer dirty fucker I bet it weren't no half load in her gob either was it lol....dirty bitches them women


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Unlucky Gaz I've a couple of spare plastic ones but no use to you man you having a bad spell at the min ain't ya youl be reet soon man.....go on Rambo yer dirty fucker I bet it weren't no half load in her gob either was it lol....dirty bitches them women


lol no mate it was deffo a full load lol i been on it for days now aint shot me bolt in ages.

she was fit as fuck tho, let me and many others im shore lol do all sorts to her, nice enough girl too, had some women pimp in the flat aswel, she said she takes half of everything.

i was trying to get this one http://www.escort-magazine.com/gb/escort-girl+milton-keynes/oriental-paradise-for-your-pleasure-only/76514607 but she didnt answer her phone, then 10mins later after id booked the other she was txting asking to ring back, aint had a chinky in yrs lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol no mate it was deffo a full load lol i been on it for days now aint shot me bolt in ages.
> 
> she was fit as fuck tho, let me and many others im shore lol do all sorts to her, nice enough girl too, had some women pimp in the flat aswel, she said she takes half of everything.


 nice business mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Hahaha busta gonad style Yeh...can't fault ya mate mans gotta do what a mans gotta do right....I bet she makes some right coin...I tell ya what if I hada minge it would always be up for sale lmao it'd be like a hippos yawn


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice business mate


too fucking right if i could afford a luxary flat id gladly pimp some hoes out lmao

think she was a bit of a sex freak anyway, not for me mind lol but she was telling me hows shes into swinging n showing me loads of pics on her fone of her getting it on with some tasty birds


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> too fucking right if i could afford a luxary flat id gladly pimp some hoes out lmao
> 
> think she was a bit of a sex freak anyway, not for me mind lol but she was telling me hows shes into swinging n showing me loads of pics on her fone of her getting it on with some tasty birds


 madness....there are women out there like it, fuk me they don't even need lunch the amount of jizz they gulp, luxury flat 2 k per month Jacuzzi.....u would make that daily lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> madness....there are women out there like it, fuk me they don't even need lunch the amount of jizz they gulp, luxury flat 2 k per month Jacuzzi.....u would make that daily lol


i know mate and take less from the girls than there previous employers lol get some right stunners theres plenty eastern block out there would make a fucking fourtune!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

from silk road to pimping whores. if you lot spent half as much energy in a legit earner you'd be minted lol.


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

£110 ! Fuck that , I give £10 to a little piece in London with pig tails & a mini skirt, sucked me like she stole me !, even give her a fiver tip ! Bargin, much cheapness!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Fuckin rich slags pussy = pounds ay


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

oh man....shed kill me if she thought I was runnin brasses lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

silent partner? dont worry ill look after the girls lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> £110 ! Fuck that , I give £10 to a little piece in London with pig tails & a mini skirt, sucked me like she stole me !, even give her a fiver tip ! Bargin, much cheapness!


 fuk me baz where do you go man I don't wanna know, ya cant get sucked off in a bar in asia for that


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

just had a count up i won 105, me ''happy ending'' lmao cost me a fiver.... lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk me baz where do you go man I don't wanna know, ya cant get sucked off in a bar in asia for that


14yr ago a bird any and you had the pick of literally thousands lol in pattaya Thailand use to cost u 300bhat for the bar n 500 for the girl all night tho, just under a tenner lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> silent partner? dont worry ill look after the girls lmao


 u could sell the girls and punters lots of shiz, ud fukin clean up man and be in heaven with free birds weed and lotta cash lo


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 14yr ago a bird any and you had the pick of literally thousands lol in pattaya Thailand use to cost u 300bhat for the bar n 500 for the girl all night tho, just under a tenner lmao


 I used to get freebies off one out there she would come and find me after "work" cos I made her come a lot and she said work sex was mostly shit....not one to take home to show yer mother for sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Lmao baz chuckin out 5er tips yano made me giggle that mate some man for one man


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

It was 5am Z, was waiting for a drop I was at to open, she knocked cab & asked for business , I asked how much for a BJ, she said ermmmmm a tenner? Couldn't turn her down, think she was a crack whore , looked like she needed a good feed, who am I to deny her my man butter !


----------



## Turbanator (May 16, 2014)

running multistrain is indeed a pain in the arse i have like 5 diffrent feeds for 5 difffernt plants and strains every day to do and soon will be up to 8 diffrent strains.scheduless grr

afternoon, glad my lights are of fuk that with this heat its like 23 here right now, def ordering the 8 unch all round setup on tuesday and havin done with it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Well things are lookimg up, just went and built up my small tent and what did I find at bottom of the box, my fucking bag of metal corners lol, so thats me built the big tent up now, not got the ligjts or fans in yet will do that 2morro im to stoned and tired now, onto my next problem, ive just discovered the 1.2 is too big for where I wanted it to go, it now overhangs my window by about 40cm which aint good, now I gotta ry reqrrange my room the best I can to find somewhere to fit tent that it cant been seen from outside, not gonna be easy with the small rooms in this house but ill sort summit out even if I just have to buy a 1 x 1 x 2m tent.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

So u not taking anyone's face off today then lol....don't u keep your curtains closed in the room u grow in?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281041749339?nav=SEARCH

That's the washer I've got dub got a nice wacky work bag as well for it can't wait to put it to good use

Oh it wasn't £169 either lol think I paid 40-60 notes for it can't remember tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So u not taking anyone's face off today then lol....don't u keep your curtains closed in the room u grow in?


Lol no not 2day at least 
I do a bit m8 but the wife like the bedroom curtains open a little durimg the day, im thinking bout buying a black roller blind and just leaving it open a cpl inches at the bottom to allow some light in the room,


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Your telling me you'd let it sit on your skin? I've seen chemical burns off it and my skin personally gets blotchy if I get it on me and don't notice all I'm saying is its a horrible solvent.


 iso is what they put on pre med skin wipes cos its not a skin irritant for most people, but yeah it all tastes the shit same but as solvents go there are many much worse as some on here know first hand


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Yeh blinds are best with back up curtains just in case the blind fucks up lol....have u scoped your gaff out from the outside just to see if you can see anything? I'd be para abouthaving curtains open a tad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh blinds are best with back up curtains just in case the blind fucks up lol....have u scoped your gaff out from the outside just to see if you can see anything? I'd be para abouthaving curtains open a tad


Ive had a swatch from outside man it isnt really noticable and its at the back as well so only can be seen from neighbours across back if at all, but u know what its like u cant help be para lol, ive always had my curtains open during grows but this is 1st time a tent has overhung the window tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> running multistrain is indeed a pain in the arse i have like 5 diffrent feeds for 5 difffernt plants and strains every day to do and soon will be up to 8 diffrent strains.scheduless grr
> 
> afternoon, glad my lights are of fuk that with this heat its like 23 here right now, def ordering the 8 unch all round setup on tuesday and havin done with it


you not in coco? A&B and then step the pk up accordingly through flower. all i do really


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Aye I'm with ya mate...mine arelooking lovely now man.....the original cut I got off you is huge shit loads of tops on it I'm hoping for at least 5 off her...can't believe I snapped that cut this morning what a bell end lol I've only got 1 more off that plant as well so gimme 4 weeks and I'll send ya one by then I should know a bit more about it regarding flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I'm with ya mate...mine arelooking lovely now man.....the original cut I got off you is huge shit loads of tops on it I'm hoping for at least 5 off her...can't believe I snapped that cut this morning what a bell end lol I've only got 1 more off that plant as well so gimme 4 weeks and I'll send ya one by then I should know a bit more about it regarding flower


Nice one m8 at least it wasnt my exo cut u snapped lol, ive just stuck a dog seed and a Deep blue x engineers dream seed into germ so will be running them with the exo just now, the dog is fem but dbxed is just a reg so hopefully I get lucky,
Got a cpl of ur gth seeds here as well might pop a few of them and see how they go

Zedd hows them cosis cuts coming along?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Sweet Yeh the exo strong man they tek a beasting don't they lol.....sent u a few beans as well will be there before 1


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweet Yeh the exo strong man they tek a beasting don't they lol.....sent u a few beans as well will be there before 1


Cheers m8,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> iso is what they put on pre med skin wipes cos its not a skin irritant for most people, but yeah it all tastes the shit same but as solvents go there are many much worse as some on here know first hand


Yeah that is true I've seen the burns pure Iso left when not washed off the skin though I hate the stuff, a refrigerant ether something mxz12 will be the future of extracting IMO just waiting to see the msds report


----------



## Turbanator (May 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you not in coco? A&B and then step the pk up accordingly through flower. all i do really


yeh i am in canna BUT im running side by side with boost and topmaxx on the 2 exo and the purp is on her own nute reigime.a the veg tent, i have 3 seedlinsg purley on water and rhiz, then the ghoji and dog on ther own (both same) and then the exo in middle on her own schedule of feed, gott it blotted down on all the bottles BUT damn tiz a pain


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If any of you are dog owners just saw this n thought it was a damn gd idea....


id have to have em all, caution, no dogs but friendly to kids and people. cool as fuck tho...

edit** people I want them to be friendly too!!!!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sketchy but the technology is there, the energy weapon thing.
> 
> In the future they'll be able to do that but not yet.
> 
> ...


not to mention that fkn HAARP thingy. now that shit is scary if 'true' this is just one of shitloads of bollox on it pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> id have to have em all, caution, no dogs but friendly to kids and people. cool as fuck tho...
> 
> edit** people I want them to be friendly too!!!!


I saw that in one of em dog mags, great training aid.


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice one m8 at least it wasnt my exo cut u snapped lol, ive just stuck a dog seed and a Deep blue x engineers dream seed into germ so will be running them with the exo just now, the dog is fem but dbxed is just a reg so hopefully I get lucky,
> Got a cpl of ur gth seeds here as well might pop a few of them and see how they go
> 
> Zedd hows them cosis cuts coming along?


 all dead mate


----------



## snoyl (May 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fair enough, i only smoked the cherry yrs ago u gave some tester seeds to las was a few year ago now.
> 
> and ya fucker, ''hot knife'' it lolol i tried but when i put the hot knife onto the blob of bho is didnt stick it just went to liquid all over the kitchen side lmao


See ur oil uv got to smoke,why dont u just chase it on foil?


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

snoyl said:


> See ur oil uv got to smoke,why dont u just chase it on foil?


 fuk off with ur druggy shit, no class


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

snoyl said:


> See ur oil uv got to smoke,why dont u just chase it on foil?


Fail tech of the century. ^^^^^^


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> all dead mate


All of em m8? Ave u still got the psycho to take cuts from?


----------



## Turbanator (May 16, 2014)

well all be fucked if just checked my cloner and i seen 2 orizontal tiny roots cummin outa the side of one of the dog cuts thats like 5 days sweeeet

only tiny like but thats not the point, with no dome neither


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> well all be fucked if just checked my cloner and i seen 2 orizontal tiny roots cummin outa the side of one of the dog cuts thats like 5 days sweeeet
> 
> only tiny like but thats not the point, with no dome neither


Congrats on your 1st successful clone mate lol, its about time


----------



## Turbanator (May 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Congrats on your 1st successful clone mate lol, its about time


lol not viable to plant by a long way, put prop box lid over em and topped rez ith warm ish water and another tad of clonex in seems to help.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

hermiehydros plants


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hermiehydros plants


If there's a hermie in ther I'm holding u responsible lol


----------



## snoyl (May 16, 2014)

And just ur information,i got one of those £50 tents off ebay and its a good enough well built tent but the zips arent 100% lightproof;thats looking from outside with my 600hps running in it,my mate reckons it shouldnt be a problem and it just looks bad cause the lights so intense but im a bit para about it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

snoyl said:


> And just ur information,i got one of those £50 tents off ebay and its a good enough well built tent but the zips arent 100% lightproof;thats looking from outside with my 600hps running in it,my mate reckons it shouldnt be a problem and it just looks bad cause the lights so intense but im a bit para about it


Just for ur information no one in here gives a fuck what u got.....ur little gay uk thread mustn't be very active if ur always on here lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just for ur information no one in here gives a fuck what u got.....ur little gay uk thread mustn't be very active if ur always on here lol


bahaha 

burn the tent light leaks mannnnnnnn


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

quality comment zedd,, no class LMFAO

fuk is everyone?


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just for ur information no one in here gives a fuck what u got.....ur little gay uk thread mustn't be very active if ur always on here lol


 still got the mother so will try again in a few weeks,,,,,,,,,,,and the fake thread is on page 4 mostly me an ice chattin and snoyl tellin people to flush like he knows how to grow lol


----------



## snoyl (May 16, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> well all be fucked if just checked my cloner and i seen 2 orizontal tiny roots cummin outa the side of one of the dog cuts thats like 5 days sweeeet
> 
> only tiny like but thats not the point, with no dome neither


Stop fucking with them pal and leave them be,as long as uv got everything set up properly theyll root.Oh and u dont need a dome using ur method


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Stop fucking with them pal and leave them be,as long as uv got everything set up properly theyll root.Oh and u dont need a dome using ur method


Com on snoyl ffs, lads in here don't need ur advice m8, have u seen the plants most these guys grow.....and ur plants arnt exactly the greatest looking now are they...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

i know i dont need a dome but my veg tent is hot atm so i dont want em dryng out and in a dome i can spray, il prolly remove it tomoorrow

hangon why the ufk am i entertaining you?
bollox.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know i dont need a dome but my veg tent is hot atm so i dont want em dryng out and in a dome i can spray, il prolly remove it tomoorrow
> 
> hangon why the ufk am i entertaining you?
> bollox.


Have u a dome on ic3? If u think u need one put it on, I would to see but if things get too moist in there with all the water and heat then maybe take it off again, you'll sort it. If in doubt ask snoyl


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

feelin quite sad for old Snoyl now


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Have u a some on ice? If u think u need one out it on, I would to see but if things get too moist in there with all the water and heat then maybe take it off again, you'll sort it. If in doubt ask snoyl


 what ? lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

@ICE, u chopping anything anytime soon???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> what ? lol


Cheers baz lol, all sorted now m8


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ICE, u chopping anything anytime soon???


 2 weeks for me


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

Hi lads back again.just trying 2 get used to doing them posts on my phone lol.whos still round then,garybhoy you still here?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> 2 weeks for me


Mmmmmm, might be on the hunt for something m8. My m8s just reminded me thers a guy close by choppin in two weeks too so well see


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Hi lads back again.just trying 2 get used to doing them posts on my phone lol.whos still round then,garybhoy you still here?


He is....think he's having a really good day too!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ICE, u chopping anything anytime soon???


4 and 5 weeks


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Mmmmmm, might be on the hunt for something m8. My m8s just reminded me thers a guy close by choppin in two weeks too so well see


No probs m8, will let u know when it's dry & ready to go.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 4 and 5 weeks


I might need another bit by then lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

I know what I'm gonna do when I crop now gonna use the dish to build a big fuck off shed at the bottom of the garden with a sneaky 3 x 1.5 room at the back to grow in and in the other room a bar and pool table shit...only problem I'll have to get a water main put in down there as well as electrics


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

im eatin cheese and onion crisps with some slices of cheese and onion for the full effect...whats everyone munchin tonite ?


----------



## RobbieP (May 16, 2014)

just rolling up a nice joint of firestarter ... 6 days hanging and shes smelling sexy


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Twisting up a firestarter aye lol sounds nice.....your Mrs is gonna love you in the morning zedd lol double cheese n onion intense tackle


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Twisting up a firestarter aye lol sounds nice.....your Mrs is gonna love you in the morning zedd lol double cheese n onion intense tackle


 yeah tooo much just found a tin of cherry car sweets to take the taste away lol


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2014)

trimmed and bagged 5 oz 2 nights ago, just done the first oz of psycho wover 48 hours, shit man that's good shit the flavs are immense, dried it rite out cos its fer percy and im blasted


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> just rolling up a nice joint of firestarter ... 6 days hanging and shes smelling sexy


wouldnt know fukface u dont share.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

Out the 2 reg dippy ellsy got 1 girl so well happy.just cant get my pics up on phone.lol old brick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 16, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Out the 2 reg dippy ellsy got 1 girl so well happy.just cant get my pics up on phone.lol old brick


email em to me if ya can DR, if not fukit.

i got sum dippy ellsy or watever the fuk ther called,,,, one day


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> just rolling up a nice joint of firestarter ... 6 days hanging and shes smelling sexy


Smoking a blunt of deep bluexliver that's been curing since April 13th...if a lady friend smelt this pungent I'd tell her to get that vag sorted, shits offensive...nah meeeeeeeeen?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

Elly ellsy from bb boys


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

Well.l
east got something posted lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

Elly ellsy from bb boysView attachment 3154659


----------



## Dubaholic (May 16, 2014)

baz them.cookies are spot on.smell and taste.lovely just smashed half.of what was there mmmmmm roll on a hour.or.so


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

Gazbhy got some cutts that iv jusy done for ya bro.what you got on tge gow the now mat?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/gallery/T00N75C


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

http://www.advertiser.ie/mayo/article/69562/cannabis-growing-fine-for-ballina-man#.U3aQMqA1gm9

This lad got caught with 21 Plants n got a 250e fine!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

You want a cutt two mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> You want a cutt two mate


Im not setting up again till I move mate but thanks anyways bud


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

The ww


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> email em to me if ya can DR, if not fukit.
> 
> i got sum dippy ellsy or watever thwhay rhe mate?
> e fuk ther called,,,, one day


----------



## bazoomer (May 16, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> baz them.cookies are spot on.smell and taste.lovely just smashed half.of what was there mmmmmm roll on a hour.or.so


Get em all into ya m8 , there not that strong, the next lot I will be using my own shinee trim


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

Just had my 1st line of coke in 5 years fucking buzzing !,, 

What all u fannys up to?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Gazbhy got some cutts that iv jusy done for ya bro.what you got on tge gow the now mat?


Sound man what u got cuts for me? Im just starting up again , runnimg exo, dog and a engineers dream x dream blue,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

I'll talk to ya then Gaz seen as their all ignorant cunts lol I'm not having as much fun as you tho....just finished a night shift so gonna get in in a min and have a shower and a big fat joint.....hows the coke?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll talk to ya then Gaz seen as their all ignorant cunts lol I'm not having as much fun as you tho....just finished a night shift so gonna get in in a min and have a shower and a big fat joint.....hows the coke?


Fucking dyno maye, mate my man just left so none left now, but im still fucked so gonna be up most of night lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 16, 2014)

Lol well if your still wired in an hour then Yeh its good tackle lol well I'm.just skinning up now feel fucked already never mind after a fat one...make sure your up 2morra to sign for that ....did u know theres a collective in your city?


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

morning all wakey bakey mines psycho lol, mrs told me she got hit on by a black in tha park so we just been lolling I said u don't need a rape alarm just carry some kfc in ya handbag and chuck it to him and walk off....watermelon may also work lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

There was a blackout on our street last night , it's ok though. . . He didn't get far !


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2014)

Morning all, whats everyone upto?

Setting a mate of mine up this week, just gonna be doing cuttings for ppl as his missus wont allow him to flower plants out at his place so will at least allow me to swap over to a SOG with clones at last


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, whats everyone upto?
> 
> Setting a mate of mine up this week, just gonna be doing cuttings for ppl as his missus wont allow him to flower plants out at his place so will at least allow me to swap over to a SOG with clones at last


Does your police place different values on different stages of plant growth? Here it doesn't matter if it's a seedling or 2 mins b4 chop it's considered the same value.


Morning


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Does your police place different values on different stages of plant growth? Here it doesn't matter if it's a seedling our 2 mins b4 chop it's considered the same value.
> 
> 
> Morning


no mate all the same here whether its a clone or a mature flowering plant


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

So why won't she let him flower? Women...pfft


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

If u like road racing, NI's finest. U like ur bikes sae do u not?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/sol/newsid_7390000/newsid_7399400/7399440.stm


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So why won't she let him flower? Women...pfft


just normal female paranoia i think, plus neither of em smoke the stuff so just an earner for them, plus he hasnt really got the space for flowering stuff out really but perfect size for just doing cuts for ppl, it was either cuts or mushrooms an he didnt like the idea of doing mushrooms lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If u like road racing, NI's finest. U like ur bikes sae do u not?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/sol/newsid_7390000/newsid_7399400/7399440.stm


Yeah always a good show watching that mate, that n the TT are the difference between excellent bike riders and legends imo, fucking thing wont let me watch it without installing a plugin tho, an guess what, wont let me install the plugin lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

@dubs, got the pens this morning m8, big thanks, how do I put it together ? Lol it's a diff fiting on my pen ?, should I go buy a diff one ?(see pics)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah always a good show watching that mate, that n the TT are the difference between excellent bike riders and legends imo, fucking thing wont let me watch it without installing a plugin tho, an guess what, wont let me install the plugin lol


Lol, didn't know if the link would work, go to the nw200 website for it m8, pity about the weather tho. Ur right tho about the difference between excellent and legends, soon separates the men from the boys


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @dubs, got the pens this morning m8, big thanks, how do I put it together ? Lol it's a diff fiting on my pen ?, should I go buy a diff one ?(see pics)View attachment 3155056View attachment 3155057


Not right fitting.hmm does that bit of.metal on.ur battery come.off?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> was either cuts or mushrooms an he didnt like the idea of doing mushrooms lmao


Shrooms are Class A.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Not right fitting.hmm does that bit of.metal on.ur battery come.off?


No Dubs, I've tried, it's a vapourmax pen I got, meby I need to get another cheaper pen ?


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

No rush though, ain't got anything to put in it for 3 week , I will have sussed it by then .


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Just got one of next door , fits perfect !, cheers Dubs ., one more thing, how do u put yer weed in ?, under the white bit , when u pull the mouthpiece off ?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just got one of next door , fits perfect !, cheers Dubs ., one more thing, how do u put yer weed in ?, under the white bit , when u pull the mouthpiece off ?View attachment 3155070


no mate unscrew the.mouthpiece theres a chamber pal


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

ceramic witha element in


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Ahhhh ok m8, I see, the bit with the spring in, no worries, I will send u something to put in one in a few weeks, Cheers Dubs.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

Hehe hope you enjoy it baz il look forward to it brightend up my day worlds got me in a chokehold today haha


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Hehe hope you enjoy it baz il look forward to it brightend up my day worlds got me in a chokehold today haha


 Dubs you playin for sympathy cos ya screwed up lol only messin, don't wanna add to ya troubles


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Dubs you playin for sympathy cos ya screwed up lol only messin, don't wanna add to ya troubles


Pahahahaha aye i got a couple of wee violins here you can hear the frantic symphony from here


Edit The fuck i said hehe lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Pahahahaha aye i got a couple of wee violins here you can hear the frantic symphony from here
> 
> 
> Edit The fuck i said hehe lmao


ho ho , wasthis the fukin dwawf show


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 17, 2014)

Easy boys how we doin if your worlds got you in a chokehold u need to grab your world by the bollocks and tug the fuckers  bit late for wake n bake but its morning to me lol just chugging on a bit of exo with a cuppa tea sitting in the glorious sunshiiinnneeeeee....uget your cut this morning Gaz or u still caked out lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

How do shawny, yeah all good man the fairy landed this morning cheers, the fuckin postie woke me up the cunt lol, went back to sleep tho and just woke up half hr ago, was fucking smashed last night didnt get to bed till 5 this morn, 
Just heading to take the dogs out now, back in a bit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2014)

ark at baz with his lil vape man pounch.


same here gaz 5am just woke up, fucked, sunny as fuk too....


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Better than smoking & fucking my already battered lungs up further Ice !, 7 weeks now since I smoked.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

The neighbours 21 year old daughter is out in the garden sunbathing with v little on, suffice to say my back bedroom window is covered in windowlean !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 17, 2014)

Lmao canna fault ya baz is there a bit of dirt that just won't budge.....bostin weather today


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> The neighbours 21 year old daughter is out in the garden sunbathing with v little on, suffice to say my back bedroom window is covered in windowlean !


pics or it didnt happen....lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ark at baz with his lil vape man pounch.
> 
> 
> same here gaz 5am just woke up, fucked, sunny as fuk too....


Bit dull here but think wer goina stick the BBQ on te fuck lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

Fuck all you and ur sun, its pissin down up here just now


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

Anyone in here heard of the magic flight launch box? i've got one used it 30 or so times, anyone want it cheap?


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> pics or it didnt happen....lol


Lol, aye think I would be arested by the perv po if I'm caught taking pics of her in garden !, . . But ile try , lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

I've heard of em Dubs, but I'm going for a volcano next.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2014)

hahah
sunny as fuk
wife out
kids out

rockin the laundry to wycleff (carnival) and five finger death punch


good times lmfao

fukin in a rock mood today may have to rake the old dictrubed album out,, MUUURAAAR


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've heard of em Dubs, but I'm going for a volcano next.


yeah ive tried both the quality of the vapours same as volcano to me good for on the go and the power adapter fore these makes em pretty niffty and theres a water attatchment for vapeing through your bong


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

got exo in the cano, nice flav need a kip


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Better than smoking & fucking my already battered lungs up further Ice !, 7 weeks now since I smoked.


 u will like the cano baz, I started using a lot more cos of it ...a good thing as far as im concernedand u can dial up the stone...for you like the couch it a b the full tilt ...ive been on 225 deg c today cos I want red eyes


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

My mrs off out tonight to get her tits sucked, so I'm scoffin 6cookies, my eyes will be joining your'es shortly Z ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Have you seen that add on tv for go -compare ? They go to a town called Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogogoch, . . Well I'm in the next valley over. . . "Landofsheepandponeyscomeandfuckoneifyerhardandfastenoughbutbringyerweedcozthelocalsaretightcuntsgogofuckyerself"


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

@ Dubs ,jus listend to this 



, from youre profile, im v old, but i enjoyed that m8, get the blunts out is what i say !


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

ive had a big fat king edward all blunted up b4 today...lovleyyy


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Nah those high pitch tones do my head in.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @ Dubs ,jus listend to this
> 
> 
> 
> , from youre profile, im v old, but i enjoyed that m8, get the blunts out is what i say !


Every time marys around im'a fuck with her, yeah man i mainly listen to uk hip hop being a Youth nd that haha what music you lads into?


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah those high pitch tones do my head in.


 lol, harden the fuck up m8, there great on surround sound !


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Every time marys around im'a fuck with her, yeah man i mainly listen to uk hip hop being a Youth nd that haha what music you lads into?


......


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

...on a more seroiouse note, i like trippy shit when im off me tits...


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

love this full blast , mushies,weed,beer ect..


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> ...on a more seroiouse note, i like trippy shit when im off me tits...


Can get down with that man sounds good makes me want some shroomage haha warm summer day eyes closed space travelling i wish!


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Can get down with that man sounds good makes me want some shroomage haha warm summer day eyes closed space travelling i wish!


 one day m8....one day.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

i allways find this gets me in the summer mood,whilst im out cruzin in my convertable reliant robin..smoooooooth.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

Well just setup the lights and fans in the yent and got the little exo clone under a 400w hps to herself just now till seeds all pop and are ready to go under, my only prob is within an hr the temps had shot up to 34c cant get them down either just now, got my window open but cant vent in or out from it so it pretty difficult, im pulling air in and venting into the same room, need to sort a cooltube/hood asap,


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just setup the lights and fans in the yent and got the little exo clone under a 400w hps to herself just now till seeds all pop and are ready to go under, my only prob is within an hr the temps had shot up to 34c cant get them down either just now, got my window open but cant vent in or out from it so it pretty difficult, im pulling air in and venting into the same room, need to sort a cooltube/hood asap,


Ice has had similar problems matey


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2014)

yeh gary lol ur exo has ts own lil bedroom, hahaha id get that ballast of ya carpet too m8

yeh veg tent 36. not happy with 400 in coolhood,
not soo bothered bowt flower as dont fire up till 7pm and will be cooler, i soo need to buy a new extractor this week, fukfukfuk


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh gary lol ur exo has ts own lil bedroom, hahaha id get that ballast of ya carpet too m8
> 
> yeh veg tent 36. not happy with 400 in coolhood,
> not soo bothered bowt flower as dont fire up till 7pm and will be cooler, i soo need to buy a new extractor this week, fukfukfuk


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-air-cooler-Carlton-EC1000-/201091547562?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item2ed1fd81aa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-air-cooler-Carlton-EC1000-/201091547562?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item2ed1fd81aa


 no space, and its in rugby


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh gary lol ur exo has ts own lil bedroom, hahaha id get that ballast of ya carpet too m8
> 
> yeh veg tent 36. not happy with 400 in coolhood,
> not soo bothered bowt flower as dont fire up till 7pm and will be cooler, i soo need to buy a new extractor this week, fukfukfuk


The ballast aint on carpet mate, its on a metal baking tray to keep it raised off carpet, its the same way ive always done it and never had a prob


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> lol, harden the fuck up m8, there great on surround sound !


 baz that was just noise man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The ballast aint on carpet mate, its on a metal baking tray to keep it raised off carpet, its the same way ive always done it and never had a prob


oh yeh looked again looks like its direct on the crapet

gunna go look at a load of grow gear later hoping he got extractors with all thses lights hes got wich im sure are inc=duction ones


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The ballast aint on carpet mate, its on a metal baking tray to keep it raised off carpet, its the same way ive always done it and never had a prob


 ballasts should be above floor level gb u spill a can of water when ya stoned and shits gonna get interesting....you got a fire extinguisher next to it have ya mate ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ballasts should be above floor level gb u spill a can of water when ya stoned and shits gonna get interesting....you got a fire extinguisher next to it have ya mate ?


Im never near the ballast especially with liquids, its getting moved on top of wardrobe 2morro when I can be arsed shifting the wardrobe closer, but in past ive always had my ballasts on a baking tray at floor level didnt think it was an issue as long as it aint touching anything thats easily flammable.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

I on the other hand like to live dangerously n keep all liquids open around my ballast


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 17, 2014)

gotta be afe with lekkis, i have no lektricals on me floor,


taken compression of today for thr first time in like 3 yrs? fuckin legs lol

id do a pic but my ew traneeeees are just too fly for ur eye


anyone try freezin bottles of water and have the fan blowing at them? does that actually work? or have my inlet blowing at them?


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz that was just noise man


More our era Z , I like abit of everything.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gotta be afe with lekkis, i have no lektricals on me floor,
> 
> 
> taken compression of today for thr first time in like 3 yrs? fuckin legs lol
> ...


I move to Iceland during the summer !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gotta be afe with lekkis, i have no lektricals on me floor,
> 
> 
> taken compression of today for thr first time in like 3 yrs? fuckin legs lol
> ...


It does work a bit m8 but u need to keep changing out the ice when it melts, ive stuck a big bowl of ice cubes in ma tent and the temps have dropped a cpl degrees withing 10 mins


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gotta be afe with lekkis, i have no lektricals on me floor,
> 
> 
> taken compression of today for thr first time in like 3 yrs? fuckin legs lol
> ...


Picture!!!


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Picture!!!


Noooooooooooooooo !


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2014)

I'm being abit of a thread slut today, board much .


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

If I wasn't working mate I'd be doing the same thing....but cooler..oh yeeeeah


----------



## Dubaholic (May 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no space, and its in rugby


Courier? and could just put in your loft would bring temps down in there surely?


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Courier? and could just put in your loft would bring temps down in there surely?


maybe yeh ll dint think of that, gunna go pals tomoz with all those indcuted lighting systems see if ther was any extractors in ther. im pretty sure they wer induction lights. eitherway il see whats what.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

Any of u lads got a spare cooltube or hood lying around I could borrow for a cpl weeks till I can get a new one of my own? Need to get the temps down it at 37c now Fuck its way too hot and ive done all I can with what I got.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

I'm using bare lights m8 so I'm no help ther...best thing I invested in is a big fan an filter, 500-600 for them both but well worth it, would suck the smell outta ic3's sock


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

all ive got is what im using 4 weeks tme id have sorted u one out, can u not scrape 24 qwid together?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> all ive got is what im using 4 weeks tme id have sorted u one out, can u not scrape 24 qwid together?


The wife is moaning like fuck about me spending money just now so not really mate, I'll figure something out I always do, just gonna be hot till 2morro cos im to tired to be fucking about with it just now, will try attaching extractor ductin onto the open hood and see if it pulls some of the heat away


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

i feel your pain mate, i kinda have given up atm, got fan full whack over teh plants and thatel have to do wil i get the 8" this week, as long as i worked teh calleneder out right, i should be able to order that and 8" ducting on monday night. if im goot with just my 5" rvk on a controller on the veg tent i hook u u p with the adjustable 5" ive got, but wont know if il need both till new one lands


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Open the top vents up n pop some ducting in there n point a fan at the bulb n see if that helps..



...have you tried turning it off n on again? Lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Open the top vents up n pop some ducting in there n point a fan at the bulb n see if that helps..
> 
> 
> 
> ...have you tried turning it off n on again? Lol


i think its more teh ambient heat as a whole, ratehr than right ther, id freeze 4 bottles surround the plant and have fan blowing, wen defrorst swap out.... nfortnately thers no easy cost free fix for this ,,, go big.. unfortunately, that aint cheap.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> i think its more teh ambient heat as a whole, ratehr than right ther, id freeze 4 bottles surround the plant and have fan blowing, wen defrorst swap out.... nfortnately thers no easy cost free fix for this ,,, go big.. unfortunately, that aint cheap.


Turbs invest in some proper gear and get the job done ffs, a good 8" fan with a good filter will extract a few tents in a room. Pull ur finger out


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Turbs invest in some proper gear and get the job done ffs, a good 8" fan with a good filter will extract a few tents in a room. Pull ur finger out



not for me u cunt, i was saying to gary hes in a bad spot with heat and missus ncked his wallet, im bying the controlled 8" on monday, well ordering with 10m of ducting and vent cover, gunna leave my 6" hood and 5" tube and filter in ther since ther all like brand fire new, il just duct it tgther with 8"

and ark at u double posting motherfucker, nvest in sum glasses. rather than ya big silver bracelets YO!


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Just out of curiosity mind throwing up the link to the site you got your fan n filter hg.sound


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just out of curiosity mind throwing up the link to the site you got your fan n filter hg.sound


less u know less teh guarda knows now fukoff.
lmfao

oh wait your not snoyl


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

You know when ppl say they aren't celiac but gluten intolerant...well their full of shit lol,
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23648697


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> less u know less teh guarda knows now fukoff.
> lmfao
> 
> oh wait your not snoyl


Lick my dick you gammy footed cunt lol how dare you compare me to that cock monger!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just out of curiosity mind throwing up the link to the site you got your fan n filter hg.sound


A link I probly can't manage lol, it's an s&p td - silent fan, 8", search it, it's a great job. My filters an 8" mountain air, been running near 2 years now and still grand. Few breaks tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Sound bud...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sound bud...


Cracking bit if stuff m8, I had it extracting a full room at one stage and still had too turn it down ffs. IMO it the most important part of a room, fans am filter


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

I've been looking for new gear n that mountain air filters tidy with its 3yr guarantee!! I've been using the manrose mix-flo fan n have been pleased with the low db but it is a bang tiny fan you got.


The 6' mountain filters going for about 1200 on ebay tis reasonable as are your fans mate... Might even puck up one of em 6' fans niggas making cray cray promises of up to 12db quieter....Sssshit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've been looking for new gear n that mountain air filters tidy with its 3yr guarantee!! I've been using the manrose mix-flo fan n have been pleased with the low db but it is a bang tiny fan you got.


as I say m8 best bit of kit I bought, goin look into replacing the carbon in the filter too cos it's handier than dumping a big filter and collecting a new one


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Yeah imma dispose of mine at work lol throw a shirt over it or write "books" along the side of it lol.I'll definitely be getting that filter instead of a generic ebay model n I'll probably get the fan 2 but I'll read a bit on it first, saw a bit on icmag on it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've been looking for new gear n that mountain air filters tidy with its 3yr guarantee!! I've been using the manrose mix-flo fan n have been pleased with the low db but it is a bang tiny fan you got.
> 
> 
> The 6' mountain filters going for about 1200 on ebay tis reasonable as are your fans mate... Might even puck up one of em 6' fans niggas making cray cray promises of up to 12db quieter....Sssshit


Fuck knows...all I know Is the shit I got is good. Part from the strains maybe lo


[email protected] said:


> Yeah imma dispose of mine at work lol throw a shirt over it or write "books" along the side of it lol.I'll definitely be getting that filter instead of a generic ebay model n I'll probably get the fan 2 but I'll read a bit on it first, saw a bit on icmag on it


Really relax if ur after a good fan and filter that work I'd go with it anyday


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

sat in my lounge with window open i can smell the purple from upsatirs blwoing in thru the window. got the flower tent ducting ot the upstairs bathroom with its windows open, hmm i may need to finsally attach my filter,

and u mean 120 not 1200 right? even for money to burn HG 1200 is a bit much for a fan

went up closed bathroom windows lol,,, cant aford to loose 20% of my extractuion gunn have to wing it for a few days


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> sat in my lounge with window open i can smell the purple from upsatirs blwoing in thru the window. got the flower tent ducting ot the upstairs bathroom with its windows open, hmm i may need to finsally attach my filter,
> 
> and u mean 120 not 1200 right? even for money to burn HG 1200 is a bit much for a fan
> 
> went up closed bathroom windows lol,,, cant aford to loose 20% of my extractuion gunn have to wing it for a few days


Maybe is aye, I been on the beer since 9 this morning m8 I can hardly see never mind typs ffs


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Maybe is aye, I been on the beer since 9 this morning m8 I can hardly see never mind typs ffs


maybe? a damn right certainty.

pisshead wassup paddys day or sum shit?


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

He's been drinking all day n he's easier to understand than You lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's been drinking all day n he's easier to understand than You lol


Cheers relax, that man talks some shit some times don't he lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Cheers relax, that man talks some shit some times don't he lol


"pisshead wassup paddys day or sum shit?" 

Said it all lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

trollollollollollolloll


----------



## Turbanator (May 17, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUCK-RK200-INLINE-EXTRACTOR-FAN-HYDROPONICS-VENTILATION-8-INCH-BETTER-THAN-RVK-/261296760562?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3cd68026f2

less m3 than this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200mm-8-inch-Duct-Fan-Tube-Fan-Hydroponics-with-2-Speed-Switch-and-Plug-/171171506414?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item27da9de8ee

that cant be right?

though the ruck would piss over this? diffrent style has more power u think?


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Open the top vents up n pop some ducting in there n point a fan at the bulb n see if that helps..
> 
> 
> 
> ...have you tried turning it off n on again? Lol


 aiming air at the bulb is how u warm a tent not cool it ....noob


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You know when ppl say they aren't celiac but gluten intolerant...well their full of shit lol,
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23648697


 why u posting this shit relax?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

it's too early n i'm way too high for arguing. just hug it out guys come on....


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 18, 2014)

Lady bugs or predators

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

well I think I found a cannabis that doesn't smell.....fukin pos called lemon and lime jones at week 8......the slh at 3 weeks was intensely lemony b4 it died, but the beans I got off don which are chem dawg x lots of others are all fems and good solid lookin plants...lookin forward to these as they are quality from the pop, got one im brutally training and she seems to like it, ...jus chopped 20 plants, trimming should be fun next weekend lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

you keeping the winner around man?


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you keeping the winner around man?


 mebbe don but im a cash cropper so sometimes that doesn't happen although I always regret loosing a good one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

think i may put some of them down next myself


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

morning gents, u know ur old wen ur getting up at silly o clock on a sunday,
LOVELY day again tho.

still can work out how a 8" controlled tt extractor out powers a 8" ruck but ther ya go


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

looks like yorkie could be right....http://beforeitsnews.com/eu/2014/03/ex-cia-pilot-gives-sworn-testimony-that-no-planes-hit-the-twin-towers-2552498.html


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like yorkie could be right....http://beforeitsnews.com/eu/2014/03/ex-cia-pilot-gives-sworn-testimony-that-no-planes-hit-the-twin-towers-2552498.html



while i dident agree that np planes hit, i do belive it was a conecerted effort by the american gaovenrment ina attempt to wage war on irag/afgan just for the oil

and yman is never right, he just falls lucky soomtimes,lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> aiming air at the bulb is how u warm a tent not cool it ....noob


How would aiming a fan at a bulb warm it up? And pls tell us all how it's shite...go on tell us how the Jews or blacks did it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why u posting this shit relax?


How is it shit? Letes guess you have a gluten intolerance?


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How would aiming a fan at a bulb warm it up? And pls tell us all how it's shite...go on tell us how the Jews or blacks did it.


 ha ha it warms the air which is still in the tent u numpty, the bulb is a heating element to the air...and that low grade 37 sample population with no hard stats is the lead standard mate .....whats got u all pissy this morning then ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha it warms the air which is still in the tent u numpty, the bulb is a heating element to the air...and that low grade 37 sample population with no hard stats is the lead standard mate .....whats got u all pissy this morning then ?


And here was i thinking I told him to open up his top vents so the air has somewhere to go.

I'm grand bud lol just not smoked yet lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How would aiming a fan at a bulb warm it up? And pls tell us all how it's shite...go on tell us how the Jews or blacks did it.









thats how the jew do it silly, the "good ole boys" just use the sun


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> thats how the jew do it silly, the "good ole boys" just use the sun


That's bleach n water bud lol


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And here was i thinking I told him to open up his top vents so the air has somewhere to go.
> 
> I'm grand bud lol just not smoked yet lol


 in hot weather blow ext cool air down onto plants, let heat from lights rise and escape....lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's bleach n water bud lol


nope just tap water.


fuking must reeber to feed teh purp every night, just been up she looked rough to say the least, al leaves soft just dropped TAFUQ be reet now. not showing sgs of heatstress either so all good for now

i have a 4" active inlet in my veg blwoinh at my plants, dunno if its brought temps down but ther liking the fresh ar all over em, seems to be tighter spacing


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> in hot weather blow ext cool air down onto plants, let heat from lights rise and escape....lol


His bulbs bare.was really just a short term suggestion but I'd have thought that if he had his top vents open with some ducting fitted n a fan blowing @ the bulb at an angle it would help speed up the heat rising n cool shit down by a c or 2.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> nope just tap water.
> 
> 
> fuking must reeber to feed teh purp every night, just been up she looked rough to say the least, al leaves soft just dropped TAFUQ be reet now. not showing sgs of heatstress either so all good for now
> ...


Nope just bleach,water bottle n sun lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nope just bleach,water bottle n sun lol


sorry my bad a few caps of bleach then not pure bleach,, them sand niggers couldnt afford bleach anyways.

gotta be good fro side lighting


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Lol @ sand nigger


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

dont forget reflectors


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

pmsl


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh looked again looks like its direct on the crapet
> 
> gunna go look at a load of grow gear later hoping he got extractors with all thses lights hes got wich im sure are inc=duction ones


Let me know if there is a spare 6" fan n filter going lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Let me know if there is a spare 6" fan n filter going lol


no shit, hhaha im gunna go round later mate il see hwats what, mayonly be lights, theseaint the brightest cats yano.....


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> His bulbs bare.was really just a short term suggestion but I'd have thought that if he had his top vents open with some ducting fitted n a fan blowing @ the bulb at an angle it would help speed up the heat rising n cool shit down by a c or 2.


 so.....how many heatwaves u grown thru relax? , you are theory over experience today lol........^^^ nah


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so.....how many heatwaves u grown thru relax? , you are theory over experience today lol........^^^ nah


they have heat over ther? shit


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2014)

Soo glad I bought my blockbuster hood cost me £60 on the bay second hand absolute bargain & I haven't seen 1 on there since . Temps are mighty fine . Helps when your running in te night with this weather aswell . My mate had no choice but to run to the hydro shop yestarday & fork out 140 for 2 cool tubes & some ducting . They caught him with his pants down lmfao . I had warned him for weeks & weeks just one of them lads who knows best lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 18, 2014)

Got a feeling one of the bb's is gonna be a fast finisher 14 days in and it has decent little buds on it already quality is sceptical tho....exo are looking lovely can't believe how much they bush out after flip putting BB from seed to shame....and the leaves are nice n thin n long and double serrated


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Got a feeling one of the bb's is gonna be a fast finisher 14 days in and it has decent little buds on it already quality is sceptical tho....exo are looking lovely can't believe how much they bush out after flip putting BB from seed to shame....and the leaves are nice n thin n long and double serrated


Nice problem to have lol

At the minute ive got that Exo cut you sent me trying to flower in 24/0 for some strange reason


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so.....how many heatwaves u grown thru relax? , you are theory over experience today lol........^^^ nah


I was mearly contributing to garys conundrum....would you say that if he were to point a fan at the bulb n have the top vents open it wouldn't have a positive effect on the heat issue for the time being? Not saying it's a permanent solution but for the short term would it not provide a possible 2 alternative routes for the hot air to escape?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 18, 2014)

Saerimmer post: 10512807 said:


> Nice problem to have lol
> 
> At the minute ive got that Exo cut you sent me trying to flower in 24/0 for some strange reason


Wtf....very strange I had em 24/0 veg as well so fuck knows what's cracking there....mine are fine


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The wife is moaning like fuck about me spending money just now so not really mate, I'll figure something out I always do, just gonna be hot till 2morro cos im to tired to be fucking about with it just now, will try attaching extractor ductin onto the open hood and see if it pulls some of the heat away


Wish i had one for you gaz.dont worry sommeone willl help you out


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2014)

6 weeks in & loving the temps  
 

No canna boost here either lads straight a&b with pk


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 18, 2014)

I sent 2 others that day as well and I think there all good....u got a pic?


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2014)

Tell the mrs gaz if you don't buy anything they will die . Which they will eventually


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Soo glad I bought my blockbuster hood cost me £60 on the bay second hand absolute bargain & I haven't seen 1 on there since . Temps are mighty fine . Helps when your running in te night with this weather aswell . My mate had no choice but to run to the hydro shop yestarday & fork out 140 for 2 cool tubes & some ducting . They caught him with his pants down lmfao . I had warned him for weeks & weeks just one of them lads who knows best lololol


After taking down my setup n seeing how loose the wires were in my aircooled hood I've been eyeing up those hoods but I've not seen em that cheap.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

Morning geezerz.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I sent 2 others that day as well and I think there all good....u got a pic?


yeah will chuck one up later, cant get into me room while lil un is up n about


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

my exo are in veg and huge preflowers,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Wish i had one for you gaz.dont worry sommeone willl help you out


No worries m8 its kl, how did u get on with the seeds I sent ya bud? Did u get any females?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> After taking down my setup n seeing how loose the wires were in my aircooled hood I've been eyeing up those hoods but I've not seen em that cheap.


That your pooch in your pic mate? nice looking hound.


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> That your pooch in your pic mate? nice looking hound.


 looks nice true but you wouldn't want it near kids omfg


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks nice true but you wouldn't want it near kids omfg


Haha ive got a big dog and she's lovely with kids lets em ride her like a donkey nd shit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks nice true but you wouldn't want it near kids omfg


Why?? Not all big dogs are vicious, rottweilers have an excelent reputation for being very gentle especially with kids, they are that soft that the police knocked them back as police dogs becuse it took to much to train them to attack, ive got a rotty cross and another dog, and I dont have any worries about my kids being around them, its the owners that cause vicious animals, not yhe animal themself,


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2014)

Dippy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Dippy


U lucky fucker, ur the on,y one I know tnat got a female dippy outta they seeds, how far into flower u got it? And did u take cuts from her?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2014)

Ye G.thank god 1 fem 1 male.and the slh never popped.so some will be comin your way bro.just f ind it hard 2 post pics on phone


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

The dippy ellsy is that? not chucking out any females?!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah dubs, was dippy ellsy, I got 6 for 6 males, sent out a load of seeds as well and drgrow is the only person I know so far to get a female from the one I sent out.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah dubs, was dippy ellsy, I got 6 for 6 males, sent out a load of seeds as well and drgrow is the only person I know so far to get a female from the one I sent out.


Daaaaaamn, i was gonna give some to a pal for him to grow out.


----------



## rambo22 (May 18, 2014)

dub u online???


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> That your pooch in your pic mate? nice looking hound.


Yeah bud sure he's still a pup at just over a yr n yes zeddd he's vicious...


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah bud sure he's still a pup at just over a yr n yes zeddd he's vicious... View attachment 3156006View attachment 3156006 View attachment 3156006 View attachment 3156006 View attachment 3156006


He's damn cute matey bless.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> He's damn cute matey bless.


Thanks mate, this is him a few weeks ago...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

Lovely big beast u got relax, I got very similar pics of mine sleeping with my cats, he thinks he is a cat cos he was brought up around 3 lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2014)

Test lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lovely big beast u got relax, I got very similar pics of mine sleeping with my cats, he thinks he is a cat cos he was brought up around 3 lol


That's the rottie n urs Gary, rotties are sheep dogs for a reason...total softies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's the rottie n urs Gary, rotties are sheep dogs for a reason...total softies


Haha yeah softie is right, my boy fucking ran away from a big spider in the back garden yestday thats how vicious he is lmao, moe chance hed lick u to death


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Why?? Not all big dogs are vicious, rottweilers have an excelent reputation for being very gentle especially with kids, they are that soft that the police knocked them back as police dogs becuse it took to much to train them to attack, ive got a rotty cross and another dog, and I dont have any worries about my kids being around them, its the owners that cause vicious animals, not yhe animal themself,


Bang on bud, but it's also down to the parents to teach the kids how to properly behave around dogs


Lol, my fellas afraid of shopping trollies lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bang on bud, but it's also down to the parents to teach the kids how to properly behave around dogs
> 
> 
> Lol, my fellas afraid of shopping trollies lol


Balloons, bubbles, spiders, wasps etc thee aint much hes not scared of, mine is a big shitebag but thats exactly how I like him he runs behind me or the wife and kids for protection lmao, 
And all my kids know the score with dogs, they play nicely with him but if they start getting rough the dog gives a little growl and they back off.


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> After taking down my setup n seeing how loose the wires were in my aircooled hood I've been eyeing up those hoods but I've not seen em that cheap.


Rolax I've been after another since I bought that one a few months I've had no luck


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2014)

My hounds checking out their next door neighbour lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3156019
> 
> My hounds checking out their next door neighbour lol


Ridgebacks?


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Weimaraner?


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

cant belive how fucked my purple looked this monring all coz i left the feed till this moning from last night, CUNT, thought the fucker was dead, glad the leaves wer still soft and not crispy, on a pluss side gameme chance to see the length of the colas,


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah bud sure he's still a pup at just over a yr n yes zeddd he's vicious... View attachment 3156006


 ha ha only cos u look after him which many don't, I don't give a fuk about dangerous dogs tbh could do with a few ridgebacks meself but pretending they are all cutsie and mine wouldn't harm a kitty bs, but they do attack kids occasionally do they not?


----------



## rollajoint (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Ridgebacks?


Hungerian vizslas lads.


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1376668/Rottweiler-shot-seven-month-old-baby-dies-attack.html


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

dog bites more common than measles and whooping cough which are also on the up...http://www.ukandspain.com/dangerous-dogs/


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha only cos u look after him which many don't, I don't give a fuk about dangerous dogs tbh could do with a few ridgebacks meself but pretending they are all cutsie and mine wouldn't harm a kitty bs, but they do attack kids occasionally do they not?


Again the prey drive you're referring to would be more common amount terrier breeds who's sole purpose was to kill rodents on farms now a rottweiler on the other hand is a mix of a roman sheep hearding dog and an Italian mastiff...breed specifically for hearding livestock over mountainous land. Pups use to be kept near lambs so they would form a close bond to the livestock.so in short yes you should never leave a child unattended with a child, no matter how well trained he is he will still act like a dog when left to his own devices buuut some breeds are less likely to harm a child ie a sheep dog (rottweiler)


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3156019
> 
> My hounds checking out their next door neighbour lol


 nice dogs mate, proper nice face on that one.... not like some


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Again the prey drive you're referring to would be more common amount terrier breeds who's sole purpose was to kill rodents on farms now a rottweiler on the other hand is a mix of a roman sheep hearding dog and an Italian mastiff...breed specifically for hearding livestock over mountainous land. Pups use to be kept near lambs so they would form a close bond to the livestock.so in short yes you should never leave a child unattended with a child, no matter how well trained he is he will still act like a dog when left to his own devices buuut some breeds are less likely to harm a child ie a sheep dog (rottweiler)


 tell that to the mother of the 4 year old with no face lol


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Ridgebacks?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3156055


got a ridgeback cross staff myself. looked similar.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Well she obviously left the child unattended with the dog or had the child on the floor.


zeddd said:


> tell that to the mother of the 4 year old with no face lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> got a ridgeback cross staff myself. looked similar.


Ridgebacks paws would have been waaaay bigger. Great breed history rollajoint!!


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well she obviously left the child unattended with the dog or had the child on the floor.


 that's what dikhead mothers do sometimes ....child still needs a face tho....or is it ok cos we jus blame the mother, your argument is making me think your clueless when it comes to dogs and kids...but u don't have kids so prob you don't know how to train a dog around them, not your fault


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's what dikhead mothers do sometimes ....child still needs a face tho....or is it ok cos we jus blame the mother, your argument is making me think your clueless when it comes to dogs and kids...but u don't have kids so prob you don't know how to train a dog around them, not your fault


You're talking complete n utter dribble! All dogs are capable of eating a fucking child's face but a mother fucking rottweiler is far less likely to..again it's an animal and there is always an element of unpredictability which should have been factored in by said stupid mother N that was a baby zeddd, they scream at high pitch tones confusing/frightening yhe dog...FYI I do lol my gf trains dogs lol


Best way to train a dog around a new born is dont fucking leave them alone together and get em use to the sounds n smells...simples


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 18, 2014)

You have to let em know their last in the pecking order simple as that


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 18, 2014)

Anyway mowed the lawns had a joint with a beer after and fell to sleep for an hour I love Sundays lol another hot one glad I decided to run the operation at night time now


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 18, 2014)

If any of u have instergram check X-tracked out...they bho honeycomb that looks like a giant popcorn coverd in toffee fuck me I've got a hard on


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> If any of u have instergram check X-tracked out...they bho honeycomb that looks like a giant popcorn coverd in toffee fuck me I've got a hard on


Jaysus u weren't kidding look at that for a nug lol...
http://instagram.com/p/oBsVioGgSU/

Some sweet tunes being played during the vids


----------



## Dubaholic (May 18, 2014)

Eurgh looks kinda dirty haha pre purged hmm if mine looked like that pre purge i'd be worried haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Eurgh looks kinda dirty haha pre purged hmm if mine looked like that pre purge i'd be worried haha


Got any extract porn for us?


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You're talking complete n utter dribble! All dogs are capable of eating a fucking child's face but a mother fucking rottweiler is far less likely to..again it's an animal and there is always an element of unpredictability which should have been factored in by said stupid mother N that was a baby zeddd, they scream at high pitch tones confusing/frightening yhe dog...FYI I do lol my gf trains dogs lol
> 
> 
> Best way to train a dog around a new born is dont fucking leave them alone together and get em use to the sounds n smells...simples


 I deffo think your on the blob today mate, chill im all for dogs mate...


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I deffo think your on the blob today mate, chill im all for dogs mate...


I do apologise but over here it's very anti dog n I've to deal with the same crap all the time even being threatened with a shovel(seriously) so I do tend to jump the gun a bit...sorry again bud I know 98% of the time you love busting balls


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I do apologise but over here it's very anti dog n I've to deal with the same crap all the time even being threatened with a shovel(seriously) so I do tend to jump the gun a bit...sorry again bud I know 98% of the time you love busting balls


 you need to accept your pariah status.....owns a rotti....grows drugs...and stop pretending your an educated professional with a job lmao....if they new at work that blah blah....and muzzle that angry beast b4 he has someones crotch out lool


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Lmao, when you say it like that I'm a right gangsta lol


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

bought some kelp meal, some azomite, some alfalfa meal, ewc, seaweed, bloom guano, rock dust and some mike os, gonna mix 2 bags coco, 2 bags allmix 30 l perlite, make some aact and ferment the bitch for 2 months....gotta smash yields and stay 100 % organic....u out there Robbie P waddya rec to this mix?


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2014)

oh yeah I forgot the blood meal, bone meal, lime and Epsom......that's it


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

eek pp still looks ucked lights on now sould be good in few hrs again,,,, only 16 hrs late feed too,


----------



## bazoomer (May 18, 2014)

S


zeddd said:


> bought some kelp meal, some azomite, some alfalfa meal, ewc, seaweed, bloom guano, rock dust and some mike os, gonna mix 2 bags coco, 2 bags allmix 30 l perlite, make some aact and ferment the bitch for 2 months....gotta smash yields and stay 100 % organic....u out there Robbie P waddya rec to this mix?


Some tasty shizz coming out of that Z .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 18, 2014)

Well the wife has got it in her head she wants to move down south this year so we looking at houses, whats u lads opinions on areas that are gd for kids either in yorkshire or upper midlands?


----------



## Turbanator (May 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well the wife has got it in her head she wants to move down south this year so we looking at houses, whats u lads opinions on areas that are gd for kids either in yorkshire or upper midlands?


midlands? NAAAA man,


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

Been topping my bongs with this sweetness the last 50 mins lol fffffucked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Been topping my bongs with this sweetness the last 50 mins lol fffffucked View attachment 3156292



look at them fly rims your rolling in.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at them fly rims your rolling in.....


Ah yes the slippers.
I know, I know how European lol my slippers have been discussed many a time on here lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 18, 2014)

Week 8 Roadrunners. Will be giving dem 11/12weeks flower instead of breeders 8/9 week guide. These girls need the extra time to fill out and become real beauties. 

**Mainey**


----------



## drgrowshit (May 18, 2014)

Dippy


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Week 8 Roadrunners. Will be giving dem 11/12weeks flower instead of breeders 8/9 week guide. These girls need the extra time to fill out and become real beauties.
> 
> **Mainey**


 stretched to fuk, under fed and poor development, how ya doin mainey


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

Are you sure your in 8 weeks big ?. How long did you veg them for ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

well i think its safe to say i have killed the PURPLE, LOL shiyyyyat fucker only missed feed by 15 hrs fuksake.

oh well first plant ever lost this way, il do a snap before i shot her in bin


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Its cool ice, not like u been growing for yrs or anything...oh shit nvm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its cool ice, not like u been growing for yrs or anything...oh shit nvm


fukoff cunt, lol this is the first op ive had wer i cant gain access wen needed pissing me off

anyways u ready fro this , week7 flower






1 word
LESSON. LEAST ITS ONLY 1 PLANT, glad im orderin the etxractor this heats killing me. and them


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Morning, lads... wake n bakes should be mandatory.
Ice I'm busting ur balls bud lol


Is that string even holding it up or it it just for aesthetics?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning, lads... wake n bakes should be mandatory.
> Ice I'm busting ur balls bud lol
> 
> 
> Is that string even holding it up or it it just for aesthetics?



both LOL,,, no shit mate i normally feed at 7pm just after lighst cumon, i was out so kids go bed at 8pm, couldnt get up till 9am next morning, and BAM, thats how she looks, she MAY come bak as the leaves are soft NOT crispy we shall see, fucking hell this heats killing me,


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

I suppose false hopes as good as any lol.


First wake n bake now morning sex brah brah imma pop in her eyes n shout surprise


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff cunt, lol this is the first op ive had wer i cant gain access wen needed pissing me off
> 
> anyways u ready fro this , week7 flower
> 
> ...


 don't bin it man its fine to hang trim and sell, dry her rite out hanging 2 weeks cure shell be a smoke


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't bin it man its fine to hang trim and sell, dry her rite out hanging 2 weeks cure shell be a smoke


i was thinking the self and same thing? garry pulled sum of his at week 6 if i remeber, just PISSED about it, il maybe leave till the morrow if she aint perked up shes history, plus gives me more room in me flower tent. fucking huge collosal thing,


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

mrs just sucked me off when I was watering the tommies, love this getting old lark lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

That purple looks swd ic . It will bounce back mad colas on them plants . Can't believe nobody kept it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> That purple looks swd ic . It will bounce back mad colas on them plants . Can't believe nobody kept it


 i gave her 2 l of feed last night she is still heavy, shes on water from tonight, fingers x;d il give her the cursery 2 days if she dont start to bounce bak shes dust. got bigger fish to fry


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 19, 2014)

@ic3, u should write a book m8..."101 Ways To Kill A Plant, by IC3M4L3" lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, u should write a book m8..."101 Ways To Kill A Plant, by IC3M4L3" lol



101 ways how to drain a res BELOW the tap?

CUNT!

and 101 ways how NOT to post twice everyfuckingtimewankershitfacesukmysaltyballspaddycunt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 101 ways how to drain a res BELOW the tap?
> 
> CUNT!
> 
> and 101 ways how NOT to post twice everyfuckingtimewankershitfacesukmysaltyballspaddycunt


Lmao, salty balls! What's the posting twice about? Wasn't me ye twat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, salty balls! What's the posting twice about? Wasn't me ye twat



ark at u clever bollox, seesm u have sussed how to delte your retarded posts. EMAIL anyways fukace ballbag


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ark at u clever bollox, seesm u have sussed how to delte your retarded posts. EMAIL anyways fukace ballbag


I never posted twice or deleting anything m8, must be ur fragile mind playing up in u again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 19, 2014)

You should know ice when in flower do NOT EVER let your girls go thirsty lol happend to me ages ago just the 1 plant but once they droop they never come back.....I'm just knocking another 20 litres up for mine now every couple of days now doing me head in lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 19, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You should know ice when in flower do NOT EVER let your girls go thirsty lol happend to me ages ago just the 1 plant but once they droop they never come back.....I'm just knocking another 20 litres up for mine now every couple of days now doing me head in lol



mate was 12-15 hrs late for a feed and ther on daily. so not a lot i can do, i simply missed it, everything else is fine. soon as i get the temps down everything will start running like clockwork again

gary took a PP at 6 weeks lol,,, id rather she come bak but we will see innit blad.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/mcmunchies-pregnant-woman-claims-mcdonalds-3560851


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

Ice ya cunt how did u manage to fuck the lovely big healthy purps that close to finish, 
I did chop 1 pp at 6 and half weeks because it snapped, was still ok but not the best, the other pp I had came down just aft 8 weeks and was a much nicer smoke,


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

I've had dry patches in flower before . they've always responded well with a good water . I once had a plant in the room for ages after the chop with just tiny shitty buds on which I couldn't be assed to sling the rest of the plant & I didn't water it for a while it survived for ages


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ice ya cunt how did u manage to fuck the lovely big healthy purps that close to finish,
> I did chop 1 pp at 6 and half weeks because it snapped, was still ok but not the best, the other pp I had came down just aft 8 weeks and was a much nicer smoke,



haha yeh shes day 45 now, fuking steaming, il leave her for a few days see what happens ID LIKE to get her out in the garden but aint happnin,
totally my fault, need some new ladders as mine are them slidey in your loft fixed ones that slide down and are noisey ta fuk need sum normal ones then i can get up wenever i need to,

i have the exo and livers in and i can put my dog and ghoji in too if i so wanted, so no real big loss just a pisstake

n rolla aint u in soil?? coco in airpots and 30+ temps,,,, shits gunna get dry fast..


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 19, 2014)

Aye shit happens man like I said I've done the cunt meself mate not good when u open doors and she falls on you lol
...I very much doubt she'll bounce back tho mate like z says chop and sell the bitch....or make a nice bit of errrl from it? bho nug run


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye shit happens man like I said I've done the cunt meself mate not good when u open doors and she falls on you lol
> ...I very much doubt she'll bounce back tho mate like z says chop and sell the bitch....or make a nice bit of errrl from it? bho nug run



shes not flopping all stood up fine, that what i mean the leaves are soft and not bone cripsy, gotta give her a few days if not shes history

litte gadjey in my avvy is HG BTW.

just ordered sum gnat off too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shes not flopping all stood up fine, that what i mean the leaves are soft and not bone cripsy, gotta give her a few days if not shes history
> 
> litte gadjey in my avvy is HG BTW.
> 
> just ordered sum gnat off too.


Fuck gnat off gnatrol the shiz man it specifically targets the gnat larvae in the soil


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 19, 2014)

Aye its a shitter I'm feeding mine every 2-3 days bit of a pain in the arse tbf but they loving it....I did have the mother in an air pot for a while but took her out the cunt don't like em anymore and Yeh they dry out too fast....square pots ftw


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

Well I cant get my temps below 35c with my open lights so gonna swap out the 400w for some cfls today, just gonna use the cfls for a week or 2 to veg a little until I can pick up a cool hood,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well I cant get my temps below 35c with my open lights so gonna swap out the 400w for some cfls today, just gonna use the cfls for a week or 2 to veg a little until I can pick up a cool hood,


soz i cant help u out man, all my shits getting hammered atm, this heats a killer


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 19, 2014)

I peaked at 32° last night getting risky lol....I tell ya what tho them CFLs are sloooooow ain't they they work like but slowly and its hotter than I thought it would be but still takes the plants ages to drink their feed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soz i cant help u out man, all my shits getting hammered atm, this heats a killer


Its kl m8 cheers anyway, 

Im thinking bout ditching the tent and using a built in cupboard in my house now, that way I can vent straight into loft and the heat isnt recirculating in the same room, just need to do a little work to get the cupboard ready


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its kl m8 cheers anyway,
> 
> Im thinking bout ditching the tent and using a built in cupboard in my house now, that way I can vent straight into loft and the heat isnt recirculating in the same room, just need to do a little work to get the cupboard ready


few hooks in celing and a 5" hle for the ducting and job done,

roms are much easier to keep cool that lofts,

the gnat off is for the medium,


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

Running coco ice . But yea + 30 will kill


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Running coco ice . But yea + 30 will kill


i know been shit, be fine wen i get the 8" in ther,

veg tents is bouncing around th 32-27 mark shiiiiit with a 400mh in a coolhood.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 19, 2014)

I can't wait to have a room to grow in instead of tents there good and all but hard work sometimes ain't they....I want a proper breeze block shed with a room at the back I can split in to 2 and have a 1000 watt flower and a 600 watt veg inside tap hole in the floor for drainage the fookin lot...that's me plan anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I can't wait to have a room to grow in instead of tents there good and all but hard work sometimes ain't they....I want a proper breeze block shed with a room at the back I can split in to 2 and have a 1000 watt flower and a 600 watt veg inside tap hole in the floor for drainage the fookin lot...that's me plan anyway



was this a hazey dream from last night then/

n yeh tents suk ass, cannot belive i aint used one till this move lol,,, bummed about the purp i really am, tomorrows her deadline, buck up or fuk off


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> stretched to fuk, under fed and poor development, how ya doin mainey


Under fed u say!! Did bullshit have to escape outta you. They are well fed thanks. Poor development loooooool yeh sure n they look that gud.

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Are you sure your in 8 weeks big ?. How long did you veg them for ?


Im a 100% Joint 
If you check my current grow you'll see they turned 8weeks yesterday and see them in seed sprouting and pics throught its growth. They are Autos so I didnt veg n flip but I put them under mh for 4weeks until hairs showed then put them under hps. The girls stretched until week 6 true bud formation started 2weeks ago.

**Mainey**


----------



## Saerimmner (May 19, 2014)

Found this on another thread for anyone interested?



Sugar demand, not auxin, is the initial regulator of apical dominance

Michael G. Masona, John J. Rossb, Benjamin A. Babstc, Brittany N. Wienclawc, and Christine A. Beveridgea,

School of Biological Sciences, The University of Queensland, St. Lucia, QLD 4072, Australia; School of Plant Science, University of Tasmania, Sandy Bay, TAS 7005, Australia; and Biosciences Department, Brookhaven National Laboratory, Upton, NY 11973-5000

Edited by Deborah P. Delmer, University of California, Davis, CA, and approved March 14, 2014 (received for review November 25, 2013)

For almost a century the plant hormone auxin has been central to theories on apical dominance, whereby the growing shoot tip suppresses the growth of the axillary buds below. According to the classic model, the auxin indole-3-acetic acid is produced in the shoot tip and transported down the stem, where it inhibits bud growth. We report here that the initiation of bud growth after shoot tip loss cannot be dependent on apical auxin supply because we observe bud release up to 24 h before changes in auxin content in the adjacent stem. After the loss of the shoot tip, sugars are rapidly redistributed over large distances and accumulate in axillary buds within a timeframe that correlates with bud release. Moreover, artificially increasing sucrose levels in plants represses the expression of BRANCHED1 (BRC1), the key transcriptional reg- ulator responsible for maintaining bud dormancy, and results in rapid bud release. An enhancement in sugar supply is both neces- sary and sufficient for suppressed buds to be released from apical dominance. Our data support a theory of apical dominance whereby the shoot tip’s strong demand for sugars inhibits axillary bud outgrowth by limiting the amount of sugar translocated to those buds.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

I dont get it. Is it cuz its hydro ur girl gets so unhealthy in less than 24hrs jusy because you missed a feed routine? ? Some piss off shit that is. I say ur just unfortunate on that! These are strong ass girls absolute scavenger plants so they survive under intense pressure from most negatice incidents it may face feed, environment etcc.

I even deliberately give my girls in veg dry spells of no watering. I water every 2 days and give the girls 2.5-3L of feed solution. The girls in veg that is and they thrive well in their 40l pots. Some say I should increase amounts I say nahhhh 3l seems to be perfect for givin dem wet n dry spells. Ill b increasing at jus before week 9 veg though to 5l before flush then flipping.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I dont get it. Is it cuz its hydro ur girl gets so unhealthy in less than 24hrs jusy because you missed a feed routine? ? Some piss off shit that is. I say ur just unfortunate on that! These are strong ass girls absolute scavenger plants so they survive under intense pressure from most negatice incidents it may face feed, environment etcc.
> 
> I even deliberately give my girls in veg dry spells of no watering. I water every 2 days and give the girls 2.5-3L of feed solution. The girls in veg that is and they thrive well in their 40l pots. Some say I should increase amounts I say nahhhh 3l seems to be perfect for givin dem wet n dry spells. Ill b increasing at jus before week 9 veg though to 5l before flush then flipping.
> 
> **Mainey**



im in 50-50 perlite canna pro mix in 10l airpots, running 1.2k in flower and like 30+ constant temps (lighst on)

ima leave em a few days, and while its hot hot hot, i may just use the dirt bags rather than the airpots, they dry out very fast man,

but syaing that wen new extrator lands should sort a lot of the problems out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

you could just knock one light oiff and not have all your plants burnt to bits. just sayin. or have them like i do mine 600w on for 6 hours then the other for the other 6


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Found this on another thread for anyone interested?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was there any research paper to back this one sae...pretty interesting but need the data?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im in 50-50 perlite canna pro mix in 10l airpots, running 1.2k in flower and like 30+ constant temps (lighst on)
> 
> ima leave em a few days, and while its hot hot hot, i may just use the dirt bags rather than the airpots, they dry out very fast man,
> 
> but syaing that wen new extrator lands should sort a lot of the problems out


I see so you really did have to be on top. Keep her wet/moist and mist her n leave fans on if u dnt already until lights on then slight mist before light on. Try hydrate her as much as possible. N if u dont alrrady leave a flap open in ur tent as in make a flap shape with ur door so more air cam escape n get in. Fans should be facing door blowing outta flap if there no extraction in my experience high temps r okay just not always as in ur case.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I see so you really did have to be on top. Keep her wet/moist and mist her n leave fans on if u dnt already until lights on then slight mist before light on. Try hydrste her as much as possible. N if u dont alrrady leave a flap open in ur tent as in make a flap shape with ur door so more air cam escape n get in. Fans should be facing door blowing outta flap if there no extraction in my experience high temps r okay just not always as in ur case.
> 
> **Mainey**



i have extraction, cool hoods cool tubes, just not enough,lol tel be reet 8" will do the dooo


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I see so you really did have to be on top. Keep her wet/moist and mist her n leave fans on if u dnt already until lights on then slight mist before light on. Try hydrste her as much as possible. N if u dont alrrady leave a flap open in ur tent as in make a flap shape with ur door so more air cam escape n get in. Fans should be facing door blowing outta flap if there no extraction in my experience high temps r okay just not always as in ur case.
> 
> **Mainey**


 how to get botrytis on a fully flowered plant lmfao^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Ice, ur being far 2 nice, it's starting to make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how to get botrytis on a fully flowered plant lmfao^^^^


Botrytis is a fungus that occurs over prolonged periods of very dry and then really wet spells. before u start throwing crap out make sure u full well understand that the fungus u so called out will not occur in most but may in ur own grow box. Fackin idiot. Whoever heard botrytis infectin flowering girls in just 1 day of environmental adjustment. Absolute wank!! Stop tryna get at me boy. Not worth the time, you'll fail as you have been so far.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ice, ur being far 2 nice, it's starting to make me feel uncomfortable.


fucking good point that innit blad


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

Mainey u cunt,lol at u with ya streeeeeetched autos givin us all a laugh


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

I fail to see whats funny here?? Femz stretch, Males stretch and Autos Stretch is ur life crisis detterring u from sense or you just that much the abhorrent asshole tryin to belittle as best he can what he couldnt achieve himself. Have I got space issues??? Clearly not. Have I got heat issues, Nope! N I have only 1 fan in there no extraction or intake not since it spat out its pistils. So the fuck can you say thats substancial to my op, absolute nothing. LoooL Zedd Ur Par-thetic. Get in Ur Closet

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

lol sat here thinking wat the fuk how come im been so tolerant? think my nigga just wants to help,

oh shit was that racist? uh oh here we go again......

at mainlineguy- u may have no heat temps BUT 
1- u lot are used to jungle temps so itw ouldnt be a issue
2- my forum signature rocks your socks so any argument u cum up with is void

3- dont pik on zedd u big meaney hes the upper echalon of this mofo, bring a bit of class that rambo and most of us lack

that is all,NOW im gunna go play wolfenstein shoot sum nazi thingimibobs



fyi ive never has isssues b4, u enevr saw my OLD OP so u have absolutely no clue on how uber cool it was

that IS all


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Im a 100% Joint
> If you check my current grow you'll see they turned 8weeks yesterday and see them in seed sprouting and pics throught its growth. They are Autos so I didnt veg n flip but I put them under mh for 4weeks until hairs showed then put them under hps. The girls stretched until week 6 true bud formation started 2weeks ago.
> 
> **Mainey**



Auto explains all . good luck with it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Auto explains all . good luck with it


 yeh bet the fuckers are under hps too,lol double the lekki, half the yield and less than par smoke,

my oh my


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

it's fucking gorgeous outside n you bunch of fannies are on here arguing the toss about auto's go outside and live ffs. i'm only on cos i;m at work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's fucking gorgeous outside n you bunch of fannies are on here arguing the toss about auto's go outside and live ffs. i'm only on cos i;m at work.


iil have u know im playing ps3 and my leg is out the bak door

therfore ur argument is void


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 19, 2014)

It's wet here ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

your leg's in bad enough shape without melanoma man.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> was there any research paper to back this one sae...pretty interesting but need the data?


no the thread literally just had that copied n pasted into it, nothing else


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's fucking gorgeous outside n you bunch of fannies are on here arguing the toss about auto's go outside and live ffs. i'm only on cos i;m at work.


What u working for if it's gorgeous outside? Can u not just slip ur boss a bag of weed and tell him ur off out for the day...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's wet here ffs


? res leaked again?

lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

probably tbh hydro. i've got strep throat n chewing strepsils which aint great for beer flavour bhut the manager of the local has just msg'd me to say they've just hooked up some kernel IPA @ 7%

fuck it think i'll go for one anyway.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ? res leaked again?
> 
> lmfao


Res has never leaked ye wanker....wer do u get this stuff from lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Res has never leaked ye wanker....wer do u get this stuff from lol.



ohhh yeh sorry i forgot u was a victim of bullying that day silly me.


----------



## ninja1 (May 19, 2014)

alloo ladies  hows it hanging


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> alloo ladies  hows it hanging


uh oh

wayya wanna know today? other than witch way our members are hangin?


----------



## ninja1 (May 19, 2014)

lol fuck all everythings running alright with me n mine. just fighting the urge to get drunk because the weather being so nice. How long you reckon itll last too? august?


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

it lasted 2 days here raining now lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

forecast for showers tomorrow. pub time!


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh bet the fuckers are under hps too,lol double the lekki, half the yield and less than par smoke,
> 
> my oh my


Well as I dont deal with nothing but hid's n ave said their under hps been there half their life now. Auto yields aren't much but I bet I get above average auto yield amf from the afghan kush auto that got choppeed the other day smoke is good n these should be better.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Well as I dont deal with nothing but hid's n ave said their under hps been there half their life now. Auto yields aren't much but I bet I get above average auto yield amf from the afghan kush auto that got choppeed the other day smoke is good n these should be better.
> 
> **Mainey**


yeh but they take as long? dont get the logic behind em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

Yeah fuck the autos shit yields and take almost as long as normal photoperiod plants, if u want a quick finisher that still has a decent yield look at Jamaican Dream from Eva seeds, that strain supposed to finish in 42 days from flip and ive seen pics of it throughout a grow and it does what it promises from what ive seen, and u will have a better end product yhan any auto can give u.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-jamaican-dream/prod_627.html


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but they take as long? dont get the logic behind em


Neither do I. Its a lazy grow, just concentrate on feeding n that they receive light. I hate them but I get em from promos so they must be grown n tasted.

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Neither do I. Its a lazy grow, just concentrate on feeding n that they receive light. I hate them but I get em from promos so they must be grown n tasted.
> 
> **Mainey**


111


not for what they cost that shits real


and lazy grow? id say soil is more of a lazy mans grow with the 3 days feed schedule and shit


gunna go check me purp see if shes starting ot come bk a tad, i know she wont as much in the dark as she would in the light



just copying new spiderman to me ps3,, god im soo nerdy lmfao


gary, u remeber jimmygreenfingers? he had a wikid p13 pheno 6 week 5 days DONE, heavy yeilder sickly sweet, cant belive he fucked of would love to have that bak, way bette rthan the new gen of g13-PE THATS for sure.


----------



## rollajoint (May 19, 2014)

just ditch the autos big . I dont understand the big craze behind them ? they turn when they want ? why does anybody want that lol ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> just ditch the autos big . I dont understand the big craze behind them ? they turn when they want ? why does anybody want that lol ?


innit blad.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol sat here thinking wat the fuk how come im been so tolerant? think my nigga just wants to help,
> 
> oh shit was that racist? uh oh here we go again......
> 
> ...


We talking SNES old man?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> just ditch the autos big . I dont understand the big craze behind them ? they turn when they want ? why does anybody want that lol ?


I havent got no craze when it comes to them. But wen I girl doed dhockingly different than the norm well a lil craze kicks in. Anyway I have 2/3 left all going down next week with some photoperiod bubba kush, monster amd white thunder

**Mainey**


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

Yes soil is qn easier grow to hydro in terms of upkeep but I veg long so theres alwaus work n lookout for anything so keeps me vigilently busy, even if its 60% mind work

**Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We talking SNES old man?


na got rid of me nes and snes, snill got megadrive and shit like that, few handhelds,

ps3 



BigMaineyXL said:


> Yes soil is qn easier grow to hydro in terms of upkeep but I veg long so theres alwaus work n lookout for anything so keeps me vigilently busy, even if its 60% mind work
> 
> **Mainey**


thought u run autos? wats with the veg?


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's fucking gorgeous outside n you bunch of fannies are on here arguing the toss about auto's go outside and live ffs. i'm only on cos i;m at work.


 got sunburn don need some lappy time lol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I fail to see whats funny here?? Femz stretch, Males stretch and Autos Stretch is ur life crisis detterring u from sense or you just that much the abhorrent asshole tryin to belittle as best he can what he couldnt achieve himself. Have I got space issues??? Clearly not. Have I got heat issues, Nope! N I have only 1 fan in there no extraction or intake not since it spat out its pistils. So the fuck can you say thats substancial to my op, absolute nothing. LoooL Zedd Ur Par-thetic. Get in Ur Closet
> 
> **Mainey**


 wessside


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 19, 2014)

I I dont run autos I tun em to get rid of em from my seed stack iv said this. Hate the waste of time shit they get up2 

**Mainey**


----------



## Dubaholic (May 19, 2014)

Eastside is da best


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

North side ( seeing as everybody else has a side)


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> I I dont run autos I tun em to get rid of em from my seed stack iv said this. Hate the waste of time shit they get up2
> 
> **Mainey**


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

yeh def think the purp has kacked it, had to turn 1 of the 6 hunnis of tilll i get new extractor clocking 36 n shit, fukufkuk lol nowt stopping me throwing the ghoji and dog in flower but id rather wait a week or 2


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

ice that thor thing was pretty cool the FIRST time i see it ffs lol

how we all doing then peeps?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ice that thor thing was pretty cool the FIRST time i see it ffs lol
> 
> how we all doing then peeps?



haha i thought so too man,

just playing wolfenstein again, fucking great game like!


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

Just waiting for god this end .


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha i thought so too man,
> 
> just playing wolfenstein again, fucking great game like!


the new one? i member the old one from years ago, i just recently got ps3 500gb with gta 5 but no fucking tele to play it on yet lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

I was gonna say, played wolfenstien years back on PC


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the new one? i member the old one from years ago, i just recently got ps3 500gb with gta but no fucking tele to play it on yet lol


Did u sell the telly to buy a ps3 ? Lol, sold me telly for a DVD player .


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Did u sell the telly to buy a ps3 ? Lol, sold me telly for a DVD player .


no mate i thought i was getting more cash than i did got excited brought the ps3 with gta5 then got let down on other cash lol wana buy some exo? lmao


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

oh yeah the butter, well i truely fucked that i usually do 2hr high 2hr low in a slow cooker works everytime done it many many times but due to various situations i ended up cooking 231g of trim n popcorn in 500g of ghee and few cups of water for over 12hr on warm, fuck nos what happend but im leftd with 31g of cannaghee i can only presume this to be some strong shit seeing as the amount of trim etc used but fuck nos what went wrong ok u never get all back you put in but 31g from 500g????!!!!!

on a brighter note tho did swap a 1.6kg lump of wagyu sirloin for a 3.5g henry yday tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Any pics of it rambo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

yeh teh new wolfenstein new order one, i got custom ps3 so just donwload games, fuking paying 50 bucks for a game, sacked ps4 of for now, no games just yet, to make it worth it, watchdogs is out in 2 days thats the one u want rambo, but syaing that so its wolfenstein,,

no tv u tight arse.


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> oh yeah the butter, well i truely fucked that i usually do 2hr high 2hr low in a slow cooker works everytime done it many many times but due to various situations i ended up cooking 231g of trim n popcorn in 500g of ghee and few cups of water for over 12hr on warm, fuck nos what happend but im leftd with 31g of cannaghee i can only presume this to be some strong shit seeing as the amount of trim etc used but fuck nos what went wrong ok u never get all back you put in but 31g from 500g????!!!!!





[email protected] said:


> Any pics of it rambo?


not at the mo but ill try, its finished now mate ive got the poxy 31g of butter in the fridge, evaporated cause of the long cook time????


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Wasn't doom made by the same fellas that did castle wolfenstein?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

Evening all, just smoking my 1st J of the day and its fucking needed, 
Gonna go take dogs for last walk then chill with a bong and cpl more joints
How do rambo mate? So u fucked the butter eh? Damn no slice of cake for me, and I Love cake!, lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh teh new wolfenstein new order one, i got custom ps3 so just donwload games, fuking paying 50 bucks for a game, sacked ps4 of for now, no games just yet, to make it worth it, watchdogs is out in 2 days thats the one u want rambo, but syaing that so its wolfenstein,,
> 
> no tv u tight arse.


thought i was getting more cash i could get meself a lil tele but would rather wait the day or two for something a decent size at least.

fucking dieing to play gta5 aswel but aint wasting it on nefing less than 720p


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> not at the mo but ill try, its finished now mate ive got the poxy 31g of butter in the fridge, evaporated cause of the long cook time????


Yeah youve simmered that shit away to almost nothing lol, 12 hrs im surprised u got anything from it


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, just smoking my 1st J of the day and its fucking needed,
> Gonna go take dogs for last walk then chill with a bong and cpl more joints
> How do rambo mate? So u fucked the butter eh? Damn no slice of cake for me, and I Love cake!, lol


no im still gonna make a cake just add normal butter to what lil canna ghee u have but the lil it it must be fucking strong, 231g of good trim n popcorn went into that cunt.


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah youve simmered that shit away to almost nothing lol, 12 hrs im surprised u got anything from it


thats what i thought i always do 2hr high 2hr low n always strong n good yield fucking nobhead i am.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

How was ur oil in that vape Rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How was ur oil in that vape Rambo?


few probs but dubs being the gent he is has got it under control.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

them vapes is all about packing it correctly, do that and ur golden, as for oils? dunno never tried it, im of bho for life yo!

was gunna ay usmmert els but totally forgotten, fukfukfuk

oh yeh rambo u can get a 42 for like 150. shit i left 3 32 inchers at the old hous ein the loft,
i may even have a spare 1080p 42 lcd sumwer like,


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> them vapes is all about packing it correctly, do that and ur golden, as for oils? dunno never tried it, im of bho for life yo!
> 
> was gunna ay usmmert els but totally forgotten, fukfukfuk
> 
> ...


even a 42 that will go 720p/1080p etc ice? for that price?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> even a 42 that will go 720p/1080p etc ice?



1080p all the way down, ps3 only 720 anyhoo









ther of dubs

hey sambo u cant my purp shocker ealier?






only 15 hrs late with daily feed BUT temps wer like 39 constant, it now seems

ordering that 8" tomorrow tunred 1 of the 6 hunnis of now try bring her bak but it aint loking good im aorund week 7


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

i trust u less than dub u aint gotta back him up lmao just messing.

that purps ive seen worse still piss poor but seen worse geezer, ur still gonna get some bud from it i bet ol gboy wasnt happy lol thats his strain or cuts aint it?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 19, 2014)

if anyones interested hit me up.im.skint and il.give you a bargain


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

wish i was into glass i smell skintness lolol

we all been there mate me most wks of the month lolol


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

we all watching the new 24 then? fucking get in!!!

and dont be speaking ill of the show either on my watch i watched all the seasons im fully trained lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

yeh 42 talking used like, standard is now 1080p

im waiting for the frist 12 of 24 wen they break set in london too.

fort u had no tv u cunt?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 19, 2014)

its in its prime and i dont fancy eating borosilicate anytime soon haha


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

i have a laptop u cunt....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i have a laptop u cunt....


oh yeh err ok


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

I'm only flush once every 10 weeks for a day or so, a farmers life is a poor one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

My boy.


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

''ur boy'' unless he eats ya dam hash then u wana cut his belly open to retrieve it lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 19, 2014)

yeh was a cut of gary, im propper bummed sum colas leaves are coming bak, il see hwat shes like tomoz after a cooler night now 1 light is off.

shiyyyat


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ''ur boy'' unless he eats ya dam hash then u wana cut his belly open to retrieve it lolol


Good times lol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

your Doberman (rotti?) got a tail relax?, dunno much about docking tales on dogs...sheep got tails baz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ''ur boy'' unless he eats ya dam hash then u wana cut his belly open to retrieve it lolol


Yeah thats sounds about right mate lol, would never do something like that tho but not gonna pretend I havent thout of it. Lmao


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

give him what fucking for relax doberman the cheeky git, best looking rottie i seen in a while that must cross dress as a dobermen.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

Dont know about paddy land but in the uk its now illegal to get tails docked on dogs unless its medically required, thats why u see a lot more rottys and dobermans with tails these days


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> your Doberman got a tail relax?, dunno much about docking tales on dogs...sheep got tails baz?


Lol, my dobermans tails docked lol its only legal to do it at a young age so you never really get a choice they just dock em all (breed specific)


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont know about paddy land but in the uk its now illegal to get tails docked on dogs unless its medically required, thats why u see a lot more rottys and dobermans with tails these days


 makes sense, dog prob likes his tale


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> makes sense, dog prob likes his tale


Yeah I would imagine they would, most breeds with docked tails were done due to the breeds work or whatever like rotties used to pull carts aswell as herd animals so tney got tails docked to prevent them getting cauht on the carts they were pulling, or its somethi g along they lines anyway lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

I dunno about the tails, imagine how big a rotties tail gets n how often they wag the fuckers! Shit would get knocked off everything!


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

my family had rotties from the mid 80s to early 90s there tails where all docked and they just seemed bigger back then, could be i was smaller tho lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno about the tails, imagine how big a rotties tail gets n how often they wag the fuckers! Shit would get knocked off everything!


Same goes for all large breeds mate but still not rit to chop it off imo, 
Imagine u walked around with a boner all day and knocked shit over with it, so ur mum decided to cut ur dick off as a child and you have no say about it, its a similar situation for ur dog


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

team-chop........... lol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno about the tails, imagine how big a rotties tail gets n how often they wag the fuckers! Shit would get knocked off everything!


 how do they do the docking?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> team-chop........... lol


Yeah Jews know all about that raz lol n it's grand mate they don't feel shit but it is more difficult for the dog to socialise seeing as they use their tail alot in communication.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> team-chop........... lol


I had a rottie as a kid tnat had its tail docked and I liked it, I would just never get it done to a pup myself, it looks kl but apart from thats there is no point to it,


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how do they do the docking?


dont quote me lol but i think they use to tie the end n let it die off.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how do they do the docking?


Years ago they would tie a string tight around the base of tail and let it cut the blood circulation off and eventually it fell off itself, im sure thats not how its done nowadays tho, ask relax im sure he should know.


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont quote me lol but i think they use to tie the end n let it die off.


 that would be the kindest way for sure


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah Jews know all about that raz lol n it's grand mate they don't feel shit but it is more difficult for the dog to socialise seeing as they use their tail alot in communication.


my old man is badly racist well use to be, he threatened me mum that if i was circumsticed he would have a swastika tattoo'd on me at birth too lol so no im still whole lolol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Years ago they would tie a string tight around the base of tail and let it cut the blood circulation off and eventually it fell off itself, im sure thats not how its done nowadays tho, ask relax im sure he should know.


 hes busy picking up ornaments his poor dog was tryin to knock over with no tail lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

The


zeddd said:


> how do they do the docking?


They tie a bit of rubber around the tail n it falls off a few days later. It's only painful if it isn't done the first few weeks n also illegal. The dew claw removed n ear cropping Hurt em alot


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The
> 
> They tie a bit of rubber around the tail n it falls off a few days later. It's only painful if it isn't done the first few weeks n also illegal. The dew claw removed n ear cropping Hurt em alot


 wtf is dew claw and ear cropping?


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

fuck off zedd with all the questions u no the anwsers too you shit out more braincells in ya morning shit than most in here have, we all vets talking here.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

The dew claws are the little claws up the dogs ankle. Their removed around the time they dock the tails but it's illegal now (hurts like hell) the ears are cut n pinned up so the dog looks alert...fucking disgusting..ppl that do it are the bell ends that use em for fighting or a status symbol

...dick lol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The dew claws are the little claws up the dogs ankle. Their removed around the time they dock the tails but it's illegal now (hurts like hell) the ears are cut n pinned up so the dog looks alert...fucking disgusting..ppl that do it are the bell ends that use em for fighting or a status symbol
> 
> ...dick lol


 madness


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off zedd with all the questions u no the anwsers too you shit out more braincells in ya morning shit than most in here have, we all vets talking here.


 vods tonite mate? sorry that was a question lol


----------



## rambo22 (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> vods tonite mate? sorry that was a question lol


vods every night zedd, u no i love ya but dont mean u always get a free pissed up pass lololol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> vods every night zedd, u no i love ya but dont mean u always get a free pissed up pass lololol


 im jealous mate ive finally kicked tha booze so just the weed left for me man.....but I could do with some quality acid now ive stopped the booze, got a few trips I need to do, enjoy and make sure u got enuf mixer and ice....fuk me does this man like ice in his drink


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

Stay away from the "Jew claw" Jews lay eggs ! What ?, Yes, sheep have tails Z, usually with shit all over em. Tails help dogs balance, stop cutting em off ya cunts !, although Dobermans look fucking silly with tails .


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

rottie with a tail lol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Stay away from the "Jew claw" Jews lay eggs ! What ?, Yes, sheep have tails Z, usually with shit all over em. Tails help dogs balance, stop cutting em off ya cunts !, although Dobermans look fucking silly with tails .


 greedy cunts they've got 4 fukin legs to stand on should be balance enough lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 19, 2014)

Evening all, has anyone run the Blue Pit from cuttings yet or only seeds so far?


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

me, pm me pal


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> greedy cunts they've got 4 fukin legs to stand on should be balance enough lol


I'le av a word with the designer .


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2014)

Evening


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Hey robbie, whatever happened to that cutting you said you got that was suppose to be hard to root. Had to be done in 90+rh or something like that....


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2014)

I couldnt get it to root man


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Oh..sorry dude.hippies are dicks lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Jesus robbie you really do clear A room lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Looked like it was gonna be a good night!! Rambo on the vods zeddd,baz n Gary about with a guest appearance from ghb followed by...you lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Anyone got a cool story or something lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Post some pics of ur dog dub..erra go on go on go on go on go on


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2014)

seeing as i already had it in my clipboard and this is after all a weed growing site


----------



## Dubaholic (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Post some pics of ur dog dub..erra go on go on go on go on go on


i would but wont.let me upload files anymore on.phone pisstake


----------



## Lemon king (May 19, 2014)

ice email.....


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2014)

so sick of growin in a silly little tent need a small warehouse and a coupla lads....tryin to rely on cannabis people to do anything, make a decision, commit to agreement, turn up raise finance....fukin forget it generally most jus get pissed off at having to water plants so its not happening til shit gets legal...but if it does become legal im goin for it ive decided....morning all hope ya stil got ya tails this morning


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

lol i hear ya zedd!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

rimmer has that guy still selling all that gear??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> rimmer has that guy still selling all that gear??


Not sure mate, was over 2 weeks ago I said about that n no-one got bk to me about it really, can alwys ask him again for ya if ya want? Just remember though if you want any of it the whole let has to go in 1 go, he wont split it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

So I've got that 'Wolfenstein: The New Order' on download for PC (released today).
It's the biggest game file I've seen yet @ 43gb!

It'll have to wait until I've finished 'Metro: Last Light' though, I've been a bit addicted the last couple of days.
The lighting effects are awesome.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've got that 'Wolfenstein: The New Order' on download for PC (released today).
> It's the biggest game file I've seen yet @ 43gb!
> 
> It'll have to wait until I've finished 'Metro: Last Light' though, I've been a bit addicted the last couple of days.
> The lighting effects are awesome.


Haha used to love playing Wolfenstein ET, let me know if its any good will ya?


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

yea that's sweet rimmer.....was there any extraction going (4" fan and filter??)......are u still taking the 6??

id just need u to check prior to this that the tents were in good nik and all pieces there...

i burnt mine 

ice how long did it take for them cool tubes to arrive it says 5days postage.....


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

I'm still on BF2 Bad company, got a new PC , only like playing on line.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha used to love playing Wolfenstein ET, let me know if its any good will ya?


Well at 2800 leechers an hour to 5 seeders an hour it'll take all week to download, lol.
It should at least look amazing though as it uses the Tech5 engine from ID same as Rage did (that's why the file is so big).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm still on BF2 Bad company, got a new PC , only like playing on line.


Kin'ell Baz get with the times lad, lol.

You can play most cracked games over Tunngle and Hamachi servers mate, only certain titles you can't.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

Morning lads, missus just txt, some homeless junkie asked her for some money as he hadn't eaten in 4 days. So she offered him her lunch and he told her to fuck off!

One if those wish I was there moments, I'd have kicked the fucker all over. Funking junkies, nowt worse.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've got that 'Wolfenstein: The New Order' on download for PC (released today).
> It's the biggest game file I've seen yet @ 43gb!
> 
> It'll have to wait until I've finished 'Metro: Last Light' though, I've been a bit addicted the last couple of days.
> The lighting effects are awesome.


Haha used to love playing Wolfenstein ET, let me know if its any good will ya?


Lemon king said:


> yea that's sweet rimmer.....was there any extraction going (4" fan and filter??)......are u still taking the 6??
> 
> id just need u to check prior to this that the tents were in good nik and all pieces there...
> 
> ...


I would like to mate but im skint until tuesday next week, have just messaged the bloke to see if hes still got it all for ya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Wake n' Bake on bubble.......


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wake n' Bake on bubble.......
> 
> View attachment 3157480


Ok for some lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ok for some lol


There's 8g left in the tin and I've been smoking it for 3 days.

The bubble bags and bucket of water are still sat in my kitchen cos there's still loads left to pull.
I just keep changing the water and ice for fresh, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Droopy stinging red eye before 11:00am, fuck I love extracts!


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell Baz get with the times lad, lol.
> 
> You can play most cracked games over Tunngle and Hamachi servers mate, only certain titles you can't.


What's these servers you speak of m8 ? How do I play downloaded games on line with them ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> What's these servers you speak of m8 ? How do I play downloaded games on line with them ?


They're freeware p2p VPN clients.

It depends what game you want to play as to whether it's possible and if so how easy it is to set up.
Some are simple, some take a bit of fiddling with but you'll need the programs first.
(Tunngle is better I think)

*Tunngle:* http://www.tunngle.net/index.php?l=en

*Hamachi:* https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/download.aspx

Basically the software lets you connect to private online servers through the games inbuilt LAN function rather than auto connecting to legit servers.


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning lads, missus just txt, some homeless junkie asked her for some money as he hadn't eaten in 4 days. So she offered him her lunch and he told her to fuck off!
> 
> One if those wish I was there moments, I'd have kicked the fucker all over. Funking junkies, nowt worse.


I was in the garage the other night getting fags when this old drunk man walked up to me showed me his pound in change & said can I buy him bread & milk at that point I was about to but then he opend his fucking mouth & said he had been gambling all day & had no money left . Told him no as soon as he said that & he replied with ok I'll starve then lmao asif it's my fucking problem .


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2014)

I used to play runescape fucking loved that game lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

skag heads pray on the weak...never give in!! ....but if u do just remember....

"ill suck ur dick fo a cheeese burger man!!"


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Cheers Yorky, I will av a go, but may be abit too techie for an old stoner like me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

It's amazing how many of the cunts have dogs though eh?


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Wow, abit of homo eroticism from Lem there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's amazing how many of the cunts have dogs though eh?


aye that look in better nick than them. cos they aint on the gear ffs..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Yorky, I will av a go, but may be abit too techie for an old stoner like me.


Giz a shout if you have a major problem mate and I see if I can give you a hand.

Youtube usually helps me though, some kid will have done a step by step connection video for whatever game you want to play if it can be.

It's usually a case of.....

1) Start Tunngle
2) Start game
3) Connect to severs on Tunngle
4) Minimise Tunngle
5) Connect game to Tunngle
6) Play

Or something along those lines, it's not hard.
Only a handful of games are really stubborn to make work, it's usually a simple yes or no thing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha used to love playing Wolfenstein ET, let me know if its any good will ya?
> 
> 
> I would like to mate but im skint until tuesday next week, have just messaged the bloke to see if hes still got it all for ya


ive ben playing wolfenstein for the last week on me ps3 , love t


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Asher D does it best as Crackhead Craig..........






Too funny.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea that's sweet rimmer.....was there any extraction going (4" fan and filter??)......are u still taking the 6??
> 
> id just need u to check prior to this that the tents were in good nik and all pieces there...
> 
> ...


24 hrs


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Cheers Yorky, will do.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

way to kill a room baz lol,,, how them things looking? the ones i took aint dead yet, more than i can say for the purp but on a few colas some leaves are coming bak, il leave for teh cursery 2-3 days if wont then il cut my losses and chop her down,
got a mk ultra bubba kuch and slh in germination. why these strains u may think? weeel coz they wer teh only fems i had,


selling a ipad 1 32gb in its box too, 100 qwid,


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Ice, just waiting for flower to finish in 2 weeks, b4 i can take all the cuts and start em off. fucked for space atm, sounds a good deal on that ipad m8, but im in the same boat as every other fucker atm with no cash. on another note, im looking for a little car for my son, 1.2 or sommat, hes only 20, had his licence 2 years, but not had a motor yet !. would like to do deal with a few oz for one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> selling a ipad 1 32gb in its box too, 100 qwid,


Part ex a Kindle Fire HD?


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Part ex a Kindle Fire HD?






 

......hello Noel,.....its Yorki here with a kindle fire.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> ......hello Noel,.....its Yorki here with a kindle fire.....



Fuck me, how young was Cheggers!?


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2014)

fuk me between writing ^^^ and this the mrs has jus told me


The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me, how young was Cheggers!?


 he was 8 at the time


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2014)

euuuuuuuuugh cant stand all those old kids programmes make me fukin wince...jon craven, cheggas.....saville...u know where this is going......grown men entertaining children brrrrrrgh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Part ex a Kindle Fire HD?


wats the part bit?

skint like so selling, il buy it all bak wen im rolling fukake worked my dla day wrong its next week so no extractor till then

ima try swap out the rvk bak to veg and have the tt just on the 1 6oo.
found 8" extractors for 49.99 free delivery
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120886856572


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

do u have any grow equip going ice??

did u get them piks i sent loaassds lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> do u have any grow equip going ice??
> 
> did u get them piks i sent loaassds lol


 no mate i need to buy sum meself, only a extractor tho, could do with a 4 hunni too but with th 8" il do orite, that purp still looks fucked hahaha shiyyyat

one of me exo bottom half is loosing foliage too, maybe coz i lowred calmag or maybe coz relazx went me bleach mixed with boost? who knows hahaha lol 

yeh i got em, i thought fucking liberty i aint doing them


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

ta ice that's candylands sister...started to narn in final weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ta ice that's candylands sister...started to narn in final weeks


is that the one your sending smokes out off?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats the part bit?
> 
> skint like so selling


Part exchange.

I've got a Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

When you gonna throw pics up of this candyland thingy you keep banging on about then Lemon?


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2014)

tie the poor bitch up man jesus lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Part exchange.
> 
> I've got a Kindle Fire HD.


yeh i know but wats the part bit? i get the firehd, but wat cashwise lol.


100 is cheap for a 32gb pad 1 mates rates that like. 130-150 really.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When you gonna throw pics up of this candyland thingy you keep banging on about then Lemon?


i have done for him


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

New scotland vs wales, rap battle, was at this one myself. If u look close enough im in the crowd lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

gary for PM!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

Seen this and made me laugh like fuck, thot a few of u lot might appreciate it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i know but wats the part bit? i get the firehd, but wat cashwise lol.
> 
> 100 is cheap for a 32gb pad 1 mates rates that like. 130-150 really.


Lol, you know what "part exchange" means IC3 ffs.
I'll swap the kindle and a bit of cash for it if the missus wants to.

Kindle Fire HD's are £80 going rate on ebay, root it and you're laughing as it's actually a better machine inside than the new ipad mini.

I haven't managed to root it and that's the only reason I'd get rid, if I could get it to root and just run straight Android I'd keep it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i have done for him


He said that was the sister.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no mate i need to buy sum meself, only a extractor tho, could do with a 4 hunni too but with th 8" il do orite, that purp still looks fucked hahaha shiyyyat
> 
> one of me exo bottom half is loosing foliage too, maybe coz i lowred calmag or maybe coz relazx went me bleach mixed with boost? who knows hahaha lol
> 
> yeh i got em, i thought fucking liberty i aint doing them


Lol, you seem to be doing all the killing yourself mate lol. Wouldn't need anyones help by the looks of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Mind you those ipads are £100-£120 on ebay IC3, loads of em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Shit the kindle's cheap as chips now too.

Fuck that, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

@lemon, asked him bout the equipment, reckons hes got someone coming to take it all today but if they let him down he will shout me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

haha you can make a kindle fire hd standard adroid? easy as fuk do away with all that kindle shit, i did one.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051270
BOOM!

A all tablets it seems are cheap as fuk now, i paid 150 for this boxed like 5 months ago...... ease of use for sure.


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @lemon, asked him bout the equipment, reckons hes got someone coming to take it all today but if they let him down he will shout me


 
pls do man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

Well im ordering my cooltube in the morning getting a 6"tube with reflector for £28 inc postage, might finally get these temps under control,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha you can make a kindle fire hd standard adroid? easy as fuk do away with all that kindle shit, i did one.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051270
> BOOM!


I tried it one time.

The PC doesn't recognise it as a device, only a harddrive.

Fuck knows.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tried it one time.
> 
> The PC doesn't recognise it as a device, only a harddrive.
> 
> Fuck knows.


yeh u need to get adb installed and whatnot, ive done a few its easilly doable on windows 7 x64 but ive done a few and my machnew as setup as a adb machine so.........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

So any of u fuckers got a 0.8 or 1.0m wide tent that u wanna swap for a brand new 1.2 tent, its too big for my room so need to swap it out with a slightly smaller one,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So any of u fuckers got a 0.8 or 1.0m wide tent that u wanna swap for a brand new 1.2 tent, its too big for my room so need to swap it out with a slightly smaller one,



aww ffs, which way to big issit?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

fuck nuggets just had to flush my little exo mum again fuck knows what I've done to her but she don't like it???its ever since she's gone under that bastasrd cfl fuck knows man


----------



## Lemon king (May 20, 2014)

Wide ways....


IC3M4L3 said:


> aww ffs, which way to big issit?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aww ffs, which way to big issit?


Its too deep mate, the height and length are fine, it sticks out half way across my window and there is nowhere else i can move it to that wont be seen by outside or the kids, so need to find one thats similar to what i gave u again lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> fuck nuggets just had to flush my little exo mum again fuck knows what I've done to her but she don't like it???its ever since she's gone under that bastasrd cfl fuck knows man


Is that a cut from the same mother as mine out of interest?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> fuck nuggets just had to flush my little exo mum again fuck knows what I've done to her but she don't like it???its ever since she's gone under that bastasrd cfl fuck knows man


Exo dont seem to like cfl mate especially if it had already been under a mh or hps before hand, I noticed that on the last grow I done, when I put one of the exo into the smaller tent with a 300wcfl to itself it started yellowing and drooping a lot more and only took like 1 feed a week and even then the soil never really dried out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its too deep mate, the height and length are fine, it sticks out half way across my window and there is nowhere else i can move it to that wont be seen by outside or the kids, so need to find one thats similar to what i gave u again lol.



oh ffs, err cut the bars down or summer, or a curtain, they often work, amazing tings blad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh ffs, err cut the bars down or summer, or a curtain, they often work, amazing tings blad


If I cut the tent bars down then the tent cover will be too big u muppet lol, 

And as for curtains I have been leaving them shut but thats making the room even warmer as the cool air is getting trapped behind curtains, so really need them open to let the room benefit from open windows. Ive seen the tent I need for 50 quid just dont have that for a cpl weeks which is why I was trying to swap 1st.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Is that a cut from the same mother as mine out of interest?


Their all from the same mum mate I can't work it out what's I've done.....all the others are fine and dandy its just the new mum....I've taken another off the original a couple of weeks ago and she seems fine....what's yours like?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Yeh Gaz think I may have to buy a 250 mh and all that this cfl aint cutting it at the mo lol started out ok but Yeh they wank man lol my mum looks sad looks like ice has had his hand on it for an hour haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh Gaz think I may have to buy a 250 mh and all that this cfl aint cutting it at the mo lol started out ok but Yeh they wank man lol my mum looks sad looks like ice has had his hand on it for an hour haha


CUNT!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Lololol I can't say shit really can I my exo looks wank lol I'ma plant killer now....well she ain't dead a long way off but don't look healthy at all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Exo back left, the rest are Tip Tops Exo/Dreamtime concoction.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Their all from the same mum mate I can't work it out what's I've done.....all the others are fine and dandy its just the new mum....I've taken another off the original a couple of weeks ago and she seems fine....what's yours like?


Seems ok but ive had to put it into 24/0 to stop it flowering or at least attempting to( it was still shooting out pistils on 18hrs light) and there is 1 single weird leaf in the middle of the plant but all other leaves are fine


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

U sure it just ain't the preflowers? they are quite big....but I haven't had any of them problems...just shitty looking leaves that won't go away and getting worse by the day arrggghhhhh


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U sure it just ain't the preflowers? they are quite big....but I haven't had any of them problems...just shitty looking leaves that won't go away and getting worse by the day arrggghhhhh


Nah, preflowers developed then plant tried chucking out pistils from every bud site, chucked it into 24/0 for a week or so n now its just the preflowers left, pistils shrivelled up n receded


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Are the leaves curly shaped ? The exo cuts that were about last year had these, they grow out ok , prob just pre flowers on ya clone sae.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

the exo i have in veg is like 6" and HUGGGE preflowers also the ones i have in fower are just starting to bud, dunno?

swpaped out the rvk bak to the veg tent, turned 1 light of in the flower so the tt can handle it

need good temps for physcosis yo!


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Come to think of it, (which I do) so did the psyco & liver clones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

also that gnat off lnded today so if anyone has bugs in ther meidum its only 1ml per litre i went halfeys on 100ml so if anyone needs a lil bit for a few feeds hit me up

@bazoomer 

you are indeed correct all livers/exo and physco clones last yr had the reveg curled leaves,

wierd,

i blame that sambo carachter that used to frequent this joint?lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Strange that is sae mate maybe the postage messed with it? On the other hand the flower room is looking brilliant...and the BB has taken on a lemony smell which is very weird I wonder what flavour she gives me next week


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Strange that is sae mate maybe the postage messed with it? On the other hand the flower room is looking brilliant...and the BB has taken on a lemony smell which is very weird I wonder what flavour she gives me next week


At the end of the day mate i dont think its gonna be a problem , just gonna run it in a few weeks n see what happens lol, just gotta try n keep it in veg without a veg area for a few weeks lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

sae the clone killer

WESSSSIDE!!!
booyakkasha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

The exo all 3 of u have, sae, ice and shawny came from me somewhere along the line so they are all from the same mother I had lol, I never had any of these probs u talking about with the mother or any cuts I took, its just u fools that overthink everything, just stick it in and let it grow it aint hard lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Yeh she'll be fine I'm sure...how u gonna veg then lol...u wanna see my sisters plant.in the garden looking sweet man only in a 6 litre pot as well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> its just u fools that overthink everything,


OH NO U DI'NT!!!

hahaha

wesside


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OH NO U DI'NT!!!
> 
> hahaha
> 
> wesside


Hell yeah I did,
And im southside muthafukka


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Lol fuck off Gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

Haha well its tru m8, I had no probs with the exo, 
But im only yankin ur chain I know u got proper green fingers when it comes to growing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

and gary my boy i thnk u will find your more NORTHSIDE, lol sounds like a home for spanners northside. ahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Must like your water lol that's my.excuse anyway actually I blame this shitty cfl ive got never seen growth so sloooooooow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

i got a HUGGGE 125 blue cfl, seedlings going under it, i MAY just throw the dog and hoji in flower wen i take the purp down tomoz? make up for the space, but syaing that il have to wait for new extractor beofre i can use the second ligh 
FOR
FUK
SAKE


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Electric-2-Slice-Sandwich-Toast-Toaster-Maker-750w-Non-Stick-Easy-Clean-/310860418516?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Kitchen_Grills_PP&hash=item4860b98dd4

We had a toasted sarnie maker in the 80's and we were skint.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and gary my boy i thnk u will find your more NORTHSIDE, lol sounds like a home for spanners northside. ahahaha


Northside?? Im guessing u dont know Glasgow lol 
Unless ur talking about the uk then yeah im more north, but thats for good reason, us scots are always on top lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Northside?? Im guessing u dont know Glasgow lol
> Unless ur talking about the uk then yeah im more north, but thats for good reason, us scots are always on top lol


oy we built the wall for a reason? yup to keep all you theiving cunts OUT!

my new cloning technique
watever could go wrong? keep it simple yo!
http://forum.grasscity.com/advanced-growing-techniques/375063-air-layering-root-clones-without-cutting.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>



...................


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 20, 2014)

Them lollys look the bollocks man yano I'm making some a them


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

U get that sorted rambo?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

so just took down the purp, fuk that she was mullered, hanging in loft now il trim er in 5 days fukit.

yorkie you need to get that tablet to me m8 il sort it for u, next time u cum thru birng it with


----------



## Dubaholic (May 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I used to play runescape fucking loved that game lol


i am zezima haha played that since classic had few rares santas etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

so my veg tent with 400mh and 5" rvk is stll 32, so,
wen new extractor lands can i just put them one after the other?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

Egg in a burger is pro.


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Did I not see you on master chef Ice ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Did I not see you on master chef Ice ?



u got the master part right

the thihg is i did do 3 yrs of nvq catering and hospoutality at collage

only thing i remeber is ow to dice a onion

no shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only thing i remeber is ow to dice a onion
> 
> no shit


And raw meat on the bottom of the fridge yeah!?


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Just come back from the woods with my gamekeeper friend (nothing sexual) , planted some girls out 3 weeks ago, there looking good . . .


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

View attachment 3157814


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3157814


Looking good baz, what are they? Be good if they make it to the end......think will they goin by wer they are? Anyone likely to spot them?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

Some bud pron for ya's


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looking good baz, what are they? Be good if they make it to the end......think will they goin by wer they are? Anyone likely to spot them?


There delahaze,blue dream,pineapple express,dog & cluster bomb.its way out in the wilds on a private estate , my m8 is the game keeper, & he has big fuck off guns !, more pics . . . ( if they fuckin upload Ffs)


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

That squirrel won't be chewing on em that's for sure ! , spot me in the bushes ? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


Have you got any of her with a huge cola stuck up her chutney chute m8 ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just come back from the woods with my gamekeeper friend (nothing sexual) , planted some girls out 3 weeks ago, there looking good . . .
> View attachment 3157798


sum stretch ther baaz u need to get tthat light lowered

BOOYAKKASHA!


the purple is now hanging in its entriety in my loft. too muh hssle fucking about with it being half the sie of my tent, CUNT

plenty of bud like, well it was week 7 ish
oy yeh cuttin thru the stalk, all like wood, no moisture nothing, so yeh was fooooked

salavee

wessssside


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Have you got any of her with a huge cola stuck up her chutney chute m8 ?


Not quite, but hows this for ya m8? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sum stretch ther baaz u need to get tthat light lowered
> 
> BOOYAKKASHA!


There will be trees ! I'le av to push the earth closer Ice.


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not quite, but hows this for ya m8? Lol


Ball Batter City !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> There will be trees ! I'le av to push the earth closer Ice.


yoyo's

silly

been thinking rather than using the 5" outlet from my home extraction system for INLET i been thinking hook it to my hood instead of filter and have the rvk sucking on it, so fresh air direct over the bulb ??

would that drop temps noticibly u think?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

http://marijuana.com/news/2014/05/fbi-struggles-to-hire-developers-who-dont-smoke-weed/


----------



## Saerimmner (May 20, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/20/russian-daredevils-take-selfies-atop-dubai-skyline_n_5359595.html?1400609814


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Clusterbomb


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

2 links? 2 posts? bet u had to wait the 15 seconds to even post em both?

lol spammer u


se u raised the earth ther baz/?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Everyone best get ready for the influx of noobs to follow lol...
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tech/379724/Outrage-as-Weed-Firm-app-hits-top-spot-on-Apple-iTunes


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

[QUOTE="IC3M4L3


se u raised the earth ther baz/?[/QUOTE]

Yoyo's silly.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> [QUOTE="IC3M4L3
> 
> 
> se u raised the earth ther baz/?


Yoyo's silly.[/QUOTE]


ok ok cocky bollox


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yoyo's silly.



ok ok cocky bollox[/QUOTE]
Check mate


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Suck ya cock for that iPad ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> ok ok cocky bollox


Check mate [/QUOTE]


bahhh fukit

watching grimm in a huff


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Ice the boost was for that Ipad...remember? You must have been on that crank at the time....send it 1st class n it's grand


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

Nomnomnom deepbluexliver 

...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3157900 Nomnomnom deepbluexliver View attachment 3157894


I can see a hair in it m8...get it sorted lol! Looks nice tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

And that's how I just got high lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And that's how I just got high lol



yeh looks medium grade at best, def needs a propper british test.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh looks medium grade at best, def needs a propper british test.


I already chopped it mate you can't kill it anymore


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I already chopped it mate you can't kill it anymore


BABOOM!

MY 7 WEEKS PURP WILL BE BETTER NO DOUBT 
lmfao

ifact wtf is it even?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2014)

It's a deep blue x liver...one of my freebies n it's my dbxl n3 she grew out waaaaaaaaaay faster bitch was all up in my face out of nowhere n wished I'd cloned her n knew I'd regret it but I didn't have the means  but I'll enjoy her she's alot more livers then my dbxl N2 n n1 which both have a fruity tone. Definitely my fav smoke out of them n the dog n og kush (shit)


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2014)

Looks like yer messing under the sink there to me m8 .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

u wont get no mor elivery that livers m8,il let u know wen sums about my end,

well just smoked sum physco, 100% organic i thought it had been mixed up with livers thats just how fruity the smell was, anwyays smoked it, and DAMN ther it was that unique as fuk taste, honest to god id have honestly thought it was a liversXphyscosis 

nicely done.


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2014)

Hahaaha that guy was my god before lmao . Would love to meet him lmfao . Had 99 range 99 Mage me & my bro was into the scamming in duel arenas made millions good days remember doing 48 hour stints on the weekend hiding under the computer desk when my mam used to come in lmao sad but was amazing at the time lolol going to school fucked thinking fuck that was good but then I found drugs & a new
Bunch of lads & the rest is , well just weed lmfao 


Dubaholic said:


> i am zezima haha played that since classic had few rares santas etc


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u wont get no mor elivery that livers m8,il let u know wen sums about my end,
> 
> well just smoked sum physco, 100% organic i thought it had been mixed up with livers thats just how fruity the smell was, anwyays smoked it, and DAMN ther it was that unique as fuk taste, honest to god id have honestly thought it was a liversXphyscosis
> 
> nicely done.


It's strain I will never leave go again .


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2014)

Topped a few teams trying to get this canopy even seem to have it under control apart from the big ak in the back .

Then some buds for you .

 

 

 

 

Okay


----------



## Dubaholic (May 20, 2014)

tidy tidy plants them man and aha you know it i was called ko3d ur mum my mate i.e twin was ko3d ur dad then.they got rid of wildy and.i.fucked.it off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 20, 2014)

mine be like that soon,lmfao


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u got the master part right
> 
> the thihg is i did do 3 yrs of nvq catering and hospoutality at collage
> 
> ...


didnt do any English then ? crack smoka ?
look at your spelling ! your not a fucking rag head or indian are you ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

You're*


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3157917 View attachment 3157914 View attachment 3157900 Nomnomnom deepbluexliver View attachment 3157894
> 
> ...


 look at all that wasted kief.......that's why I don't grind


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Nothings wasted.I'll eventually rinse her out with isopropyl when I get around to doing my next wash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

grammar nazi'sm and kief technique critique to kick the day off gonna be a blinder! can we go back to weed and tits please?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

2 of my favorite things in a morning, Bacon & Weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

Closely followed by some nice titties lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

boom! now that's more like it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

u need one of those jami oliver grinder lekki things, real small and mint!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2014)

Sup bitches I see holy fail can't keep herself away lol....me bushes are looking sweet stacking on that bud now there's sites fookin everywhere man time to start hitting em with the nutes me thinks the billberry that looks best has got a right nice citrus/hash smell to it and stacking on trichs already she gonna be a sticky one....just been probation and back to court soon and getting this cs fucked off at last .....joint then bed for me I'm fucked feel like big main and cfl have had a round on me


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2014)

Easy sae u alright man?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae u alright man?


Yeah all gd mate, just counting down the days til payday next week lol, miss having a smoke. you all ok?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2014)

Counting down the days ay lol wank ain't it why can't we all be millionaires surely there's enough to go around....Yeh we all sound mate just had me older sis round for a brew n that now I'm gonna have a bacon sarnie and fuck off ta bed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

Well just ordred my new cooltube this morning and thats me had an email saying its sent and will be here 2morro, pretty quick so im happy about that especially for only 28 quid, 50l of allmix to get now and thats me sorted until I can afford a smaller tent.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just ordred my new cooltube this morning and thats me had an email saying its sent and will be here 2morro, pretty quick so im happy about that especially for only 28 quid, 50l of allmix to get now and thats me sorted until I can afford a smaller tent.


How much is a 50L of allmix roughly? thinking of giving it ago next time i buy some soil as everyone seems to rave on about it lol, also the soil im using currently used to have 2 weeks nutes already in it n now they have changed it to 4months feed n plants dont seem as happy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> How much is a 50L of allmix roughly? thinking of giving it ago next time i buy some soil as everyone seems to rave on about it lol, also the soil im using currently used to have 2 weeks nutes already in it n now they have changed it to 4months feed n plants dont seem as happy


If I go to the shop its £12 for 50L but im ordering online this time so its £16 inc delivery. 
Ive tried loads of different soils and found myself happiest with allmix, and it also has enough to do the plants 2-3 weeks before u need nutes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

that innis no7 is menna be good
this physcosis i got is in shit and allsorts lol, seesm to like it,

gunna duct my ve tent to my outlet and run frsh air over it see if that drops the temps, uurgghh hit up ther too


----------



## Lemon king (May 21, 2014)

rimmer any luck on that geezer??.....


----------



## Lemon king (May 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that innis no7 is menna be good
> this physcosis i got is in shit and allsorts lol, seesm to like it,
> 
> gunna duct my ve tent to my outlet and run frsh air over it see if that drops the temps, uurgghh hit up ther too


in looking to do all my veg under cfl this round....ive been messing about with a little 2ft strip light......growth can be good......and i need cool res temps. ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Ordered myself a lil pollen press.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

my cuts a few seemed t burn at the tips wen i topped up the res and added a tad more clonex, ppm my guess but i dont do ppm lol,,(no clonex this time)

anyhoo gotta top it up again today, is tepid water or cold water best?
eitherway ther all still green and stoood up, even the top im tryina clone, running this for the first time ive identified a ew issues what i will addresss wen these root or die.

gotta duct my light from my inlet too, this is gunna be such a mission, but HOPEFULLY it will redcue my temps

so anyhoo, i have the rvk on veg, just dunno wat ima do about he air in the tent if im ducting form outside since thats my inlet il be taking? i have a shitty lil 4" extractor i could use to blow out, wouldnt do much but works???


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-strange-tale-of-the-british-soldier-who-killed-nazis-with-a-sword-and-a-longbow?utm_source=vicefbuk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-strange-tale-of-the-british-soldier-who-killed-nazis-with-a-sword-and-a-longbow?utm_source=vicefbuk



you is postin sum shit blad.

gunna disconnect filter from veg, uneeded atm andil be greaftul to see it in the 20's albehit high ones

i just cant stop thinking aout it, fucking heat man pissing me reeeet off cant wait to get this shit dalled in


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you is postin sum shit blad.


How's that shit? Oh wait you'd prefer to post some fat American spew on about how windows is out to get him as apposed to this lad that was the last recored person to get a kill with a long bow in battle...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

much better read than ic3's blather about how he's killing his next lot.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

ERR YEH
how is this not awsome!


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 2 of my favorite things in a morning, Bacon & Weed



Bet I like bacon more than you, I do , I do, I do like bacon more than you !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

had this one yet? it's lush


----------



## ghb (May 21, 2014)

is that bacon jam made by brian harvey?


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

funny enough , i have Don , lol, more of a savoury relish ,but mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

the chilli one's better as is the chorizo imo. 

and lol ghb imagine that, half a gram of mandy in each jar lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

quick Q, whats every ones fav blunt wrap ? any recomendations ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

never bother with em. prefer my bong


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> quick Q, whats every ones fav blunt wrap ? any recomendations ?


Nah man alot of wraps are flavoured n take from the cannabis taste...if I'm having a blunt I use a king size skin


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

its expensive gutting cigars !, i enjoy a blunt during harvest festival


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never bother with em. prefer my bong


 i wont get much trimming done sucking bongs Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

get a pack of RAW papers. pretty tasteless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> i wont get much trimming done sucking bongs Don.


and you will smoking a blunt haha riiiiighto


----------



## ghb (May 21, 2014)

i don't know what they are called but my local has them in baz, proper pre rolled blunt with a wooden roach, mint! i hate the flavoured ones they aren't even real baccy.

i'll have to jump on the bandwagon though and say; a raw skin with 1.4g of peng in it will make you a happy man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

i used to get them in leeds GHB, pokey stick n shit, hahaha

kingsize siLlvers fo me 

BOOYAKKASHA!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2014)

Aye I don't like blunt skins anymore they constantly burn and waste ya weed love me raw skins its all I smoke now defo best skins on the market


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

Highland papers with the roaches attached to packet, these are my skins of choice lol either white and blue or yellow and black packets


----------



## ghb (May 21, 2014)

ive gone back to smoking all the time ad i can't half notice a difference, it's like i have a cold constantly.

i've got the best part of a grands worth of vapes sitting gathering dust. i'm getting back on them next week, honest!


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-strange-tale-of-the-british-soldier-who-killed-nazis-with-a-sword-and-a-longbow?utm_source=vicefbuk


 don't wanna upset Don again but im with ice on this one.....sounds unlikely to me but no doubt adds to the all round feel good factor of ww2 and will spawn more cannon fodder chasing heroism. Fight for queen and country ...fuk that ...banker wars all it ever is.....imo


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

@ baz, i got a box of kingsize swan skins for like a tenner on ebay.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Got a bong hit worth or Amsterdam hash, either champagne or thai ball or something like that
..he's not sure which it is lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't wanna upset Don again but im with ice on this one.....sounds unlikely to me but no doubt adds to the all round feel good factor of ww2 and will spawn more cannon fodder chasing heroism. Fight for queen and country ...fuk that ...banker wars all it ever is.....imo


I agree that alot of the war time stories,poems n all that carry on were mostly propaganda but he was real n a tad mad lol


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I agree that alot of the war time stories,poems n all that carry on were mostly propaganda but he was real n a tad mad lol


 psychopaths can seem impressive until u realise their brains work differently, if u PET scan someones prefrontal cortex and amygdala they show vastly different signals if u r a psychopath....I just see pathology reading their exploits and lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Can a psychopath no function "normally"without going silence of the lambs on someone?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

Well the schools have finished for the week, closed 2morro for voting then they got a long weekend for something, so I class this as the start of my weekend, perfect excuse to get on it, cracked my 1st beer blazing a fat J, good times, hopfully its as nice weather again 2morro and I'll crack out the bbq


----------



## tyke1973 (May 21, 2014)

gonna rain tomorow fucking typical in it wank holiday monday.

But time not working is a bonus

happy days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

gosh darn its hot stilll, rocking doing the laundry, yano.... lol,


----------



## tyke1973 (May 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gosh darn its hot stilll, rocking doing the laundry, yano.... lol,


perfect auto weather dude,i have 5 super skunk going at the min there loveing it


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Been in work all day
.trying to finish me workout so i can roll a blunt n take the dog down the park


----------



## tyke1973 (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Been in work all day
> .trying to finish me workout soil can roll a blunt n take the dog down the park


just had a rip of some cheese now im sat watching weed county last two through one eye.
i running low shits not looking good


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

Alright people. Hows everyone doin?


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

Fine fuck it .....


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fine fuck it .....


Lol, u have the worst luck when it comes to this thread lol think everyone's soaking in the sun mate.how's things ur way?


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol, u have the worst luck when it comes to this thread lol think everyone's soaking in the sun mate.how's things ur way?


im good man , dunno if its the sun or not , probably cus half the twats on here dont like me lol ..... 

what you been up to mate? Got any plans for tonight?


----------



## snoyl (May 21, 2014)

Watered my plants last night and all these tiny white beasties started hopping all over the place,only on the soil mind.Theyre not silvertails,does anyone know what they r and more importantly how to get rid of them.I also read they could be a good thing though?


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im good man , dunno if its the sun or not , probably cus half the twats on here dont like me lol .....
> 
> what you been up to mate? Got any plans for tonight?


Twats they are lol 
Working away mate n trying to fine a new place to move to so I can start fucking growing again...this site doesn't help much.I've big plans tonight mate, gonna see if I can get higher than I did yesterday....i know, I know tis a hard ol life but someones got to do it! This pot ain't gonna smoke itself.


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

Abit more info needed bro ... white beasties dont really tell me anything lok


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

Ow be Robbie ? Looks like there's 2 fems out of the 5 BMF , few weeks & I will get cut to ya.


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

Lol I like that pl


[email protected] said:


> Twats they are lol
> Working away mate n trying to fine a new place to move to so I can start fucking growing again...this site doesn't help much.I've big plans tonight mate, gonna see if I can get higher than I did yesterday....i know, I know tis a hard ol life but someones got to do it! This pot ain't gonna smoke itself.


lmao nice plan man.... and you'll never fucking believe it but im going to be doing the same! 

Got a few music bits to work on so smoke myself stupid n be inspired lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ow be Robbie ? Looks like there's 2 fems out of the 5 BMF , few weeks & I will get cut to ya.


Nice mate , shame bout the ratio though, really hope you enjoy her... do you smoke baz or just eat matey?


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol I like that pl
> 
> lmao nice plan man.... and you'll never fucking believe it but im going to be doing the same!
> 
> Got a few music bits to work on so smoke myself stupid n be inspired lol


What "music bits" link a brother I'm always up for new stuff!

Great minds think alike eh? Suppose everyone will go n copy us now...typical


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

robbie you still inot that drum n bass shit?? wow


----------



## snoyl (May 21, 2014)

Not sure how to describe them,i know theyre not silvertails cause they dont move like them,theyre real small,basicly u dont see them till they move,and as I said it was when I watered that they started jumping about all over the place.Thats really the best I can describe them,tiny white mites that hop about on top of the soil when watered,apologies I know thats not much use I thought there may be a common mite or gnat they could be


----------



## ghb (May 21, 2014)

google root aphid, i think i had them at one point, they went of their own accord.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Gnatrol n fly sticky strip yolks that stick to your cunting aircooled hood when the fan hits the fucker.


----------



## RobbieP (May 21, 2014)

I do abit of producing and dj'in mate, oldskool, drum n bass, piano house, mixture of all different genres?

what you smoking mate? Im on the firestarter again lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Nice one man.I'm smoking on deep blue x liver n debating whens best to have my bong hit worth of hash from the dam ...it's either champagne or thai ball/Buddha ball


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Watered my plants last night and all these tiny white beasties started hopping all over the place,only on the soil mind.Theyre not silvertails,does anyone know what they r and more importantly how to get rid of them.I also read they could be a good thing though?


Their called spring tails mate and are beneficial to your soil/coco leave em be 

Easy robbie how do? Im just about to leave for work...great


Ohh shit just realised i helped snoyl the boil


----------



## snoyl (May 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Their called spring tails mate and are beneficial to your soil/coco leave em be
> 
> Easy robbie how do? Im just about to leave for work...great
> 
> ...


Ok cheers I didnt think they were springtails as I read they moved like small milipedes which these dont but on further reading it would seem u r correct.
Thanks pal
Ps.there r 2 effected plants,ones a skunk just grown normally and the others an exodus cheese I mainlined for 8 (not recommended on sativas,leason learned!) but while the skunks fine the exo has what appears to be burnt leaf tips and a couple of leavez at tops of the buds look like theyre dying,im thinking shes rootbound cause shes only in about 8 litres of soil,would that be possible?its the only thing I can think it could be


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can a psychopath no function "normally"without going silence of the lambs on someone?


I manage ok .


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I manage ok .


You speak of that donkey with far 2 much love to be even considered a psychopath lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Nice mate , shame bout the ratio though, really hope you enjoy her... do you smoke baz or just eat matey?


Not smoked for 8 weeks Rob, just edibles now, although Dubs sent me vape attachments for pen, so I will av a go on that & prob a few blunts come harvest .


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You speak of that donkey with far 2 much love to be even considered a psychopath lol


Lol PONY ffs .


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Lol you and your ponies hahahaha



That hash is good lol


----------



## snoyl (May 21, 2014)

Can anyone help,what would cause leaves at the tops of buds to start dying,defo not light stress,and some tips look burnt but again defo not nute burn?was thinking rootbound but it would seem the first signs of that start at the bottom?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 21, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Can anyone help,what would cause leaves at the tops of buds to start dying,defo not light stress,and some tips look burnt but again defo not nute burn?was thinking rootbound but it would seem the first signs of that start at the bottom?


This thread ain't really the best place to ask for help, full of arseholes who don't help anybody out and just talk about the price of ozs all day lol.....remember!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Can anyone help,what would cause leaves at the tops of buds to start dying,defo not light stress,and some tips look burnt but again defo not nute burn?was thinking rootbound but it would seem the first signs of that start at the bottom?


Fuck off to the uk knobs thread and ask ur fuck buddies in there dickhead, u aint welcome in here cunt, ur lucky ur even getting a reply, it will be the last, fucking knob jockey


----------



## snoyl (May 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck off to the uk knobs thread and ask ur fuck buddies in there dickhead, u aint welcome in here cunt, ur lucky ur even getting a reply, it will be the last, fucking knob jockey


aww come on now pal theres no need for that


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Lol

There's that scottish charm we all hear so much about


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol
> 
> There's that scottish charm we all hear so much about


He deserves much worse I reckon, slating the fuck outta the thread and then coming in licking arse and looking help lol, can't believe he hasn't got the fuckin hint anyway...,just shows the little brain cells the fucker has left, must be why he can't even grow a weed right ffs


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Northern irish hospitality **


----------



## snoyl (May 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> He deserves much worse I reckon, slating the fuck outta the thread and then coming in licking arse and looking help lol, can't believe he hasn't got the fuckin hint anyway...,just shows the little brain cells the fucker has left, must be why he can't even grow a weed right ffs


now thats not very nice is it?


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

"You're a wizard Barry" , sorry, Harry potters on.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Northern irish hospitality **


Well let's hear your Irish charm m8 lol, yous can be right hot headed fuckers too at times lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck off to the uk knobs thread and ask ur fuck buddies in there dickhead, u aint welcome in here cunt, ur lucky ur even getting a reply, it will be the last, fucking knob jockey


u big meaney, LMFAO

yeh snoy1 cant have it bothways mate, if ud taken the shit without ur lil mates behind u na bovva, u dint, now wer are they? 2536 pages bak on ukgaythread,

LOL

OWNED


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 21, 2014)

Yeh fuckin too right lads comes here slating the thread with his bum boys then comes crawling back cuz he's shit at growing weed lol i thought he was tyke for some reason???


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2014)

snoyl, u bud leaf tips dying is....oh fuk I forgot what I was talking about...f.kin psychosis


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well let's hear your Irish charm m8 lol, yous can be right hot headed fuckers too at times lol


Lol I've no charms mate, not even lucky ones lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I've no charms mate, not even lucky ones lol


Pegs ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 21, 2014)

Fuck me this thread is gettin boring recently, where the fuck is rambo with his aggresive wit towards the noobs, his regular hash and exo pics, his fucked up voddy fueled arguments,
Wheres yorkie with his philosophical, conspiracy theory, malarky, so he can try convince me that no planes hit the twin towers, the moon landings are all fake, the iss is bullshit, the mayans just got the date wrong etc, 

Nowadays its all hey lads, morning all, fixing my ducting, killed my clones (yes ice these last 2 are directed at u cunt lol) grow a set ya bunch a fannys, bring back the gd ole days of the uk thread,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> snoyl, u bud leaf tips dying is....oh fuk I forgot what I was talking about...f.kin psychosis



innit, sum fruity shizzle that..


LOL gary wanker, this heat shit is doin me in, dont get me wrong it maybe making my plants tougher, but shit its blaggin my head, i said to wifey need to roder it but wer skint shes like look u just cooked one nrly at the end now fucking order it
checked the hanging purp. shes airy, but frosty, it seems. so unhappy about that

i love my missus,


----------



## rollajoint (May 21, 2014)

Don't be a sheep gary we are not alone in this world hahahahaha seriously we are not lolol


----------



## rollajoint (May 21, 2014)

Someone say cheese ?


----------



## Lemon king (May 21, 2014)

looking crispy rolla


----------



## Lemon king (May 21, 2014)

rambo did that guy sell??...

Gary if u flogging that 1.2 let me kno


----------



## SHUK (May 21, 2014)

Hi...new to this forum....good to meet you all!..

I have been doing some gardening for the last couple of yrs...nothing major, just 6 girls at a time, maybe sometimes 9...
i grow in a 45ltr nft tank, and use 850w hid over the tray.

i am writing as the last grow b4 xmas was a strange one...
i ordered some autos...critical bio mass...plus i go some free fem seeds....cotton candy and some widow/skunk....
anyway the autos were chosen to `get a crop for xmas`...time for regulars would be mid jan....

i did 6 autos and the two free seeds ....
nothing weird so far.....
the autos grew...the free seeds grew....now the tricky part was `light time`...i had to decide what was best...give max light to the kw hungry autos...or keep the two regs in veg....i decided to run 18hrs on/ 6 off....this kept the regs in veg.....the autos started to get ripe...after 3/4 weeks i reduced the light to 16hrs on time....then a week later 14hrs at 14hours on the two regs started to pre-flower, then into full bloom!...one of the autos was covered by the cotton candy(quite big as it had been in veg for 7/8 weeks)....it was not worth leaving it...so it was removed...i moved the light back to 15hrs....all were happy flowering..inc the regs!
the autos finished up around 12th dec and the 5 left got me around 6oz dry...the biomass is not bad for an auto nice bag appeal and if you have it in your pocket outside you`ll attract attention...it stinks!.. I would have prob got 2oz per plant if not in a tight tray like it was....autos in general are not that great, and should be used in budget or stealth setups...if you have the privacy and setup...go regs all day...the extra 3/4/5 weeks is worth it...better quality and better yields...and kinda on the electric ...

removing the autos was a pain...i wanted to clear the tank but the two regs were still growing, i just left the stumps and roots i had two free holes at the pump end so i cleared the roots there and put some more spreader mat in and stuck two plants in so the tank didnt look so sad....i sat back and let them go and enjoyed what i had.....the cotton candy was..um getting big...the widow had finished about jan 8th...so was nice extra smoke....3oz was taken from this...very nice grow and put on loads after the autos were removed....the candy i wanted to cut down also...my mate said it was not done!!...16 weeeks!...i wanted my tray back so i could get the next lot in.....but if i`m honest i calculated it might be worth the wait...19th jan i cut it down....16 colas!...total dry weight 13oz!!!!!!...it took nearly 5 hours to trim....the plant itself was at the drip end of the tank, so it roots had simply gone into the res and soaked in the water!...i have 4 airstones in the tank....u got to get bubbles in the water..the more the better!...

anyway i am not here to claim i am `mr greenfingers`,,,,i am here to try and understand `wtf went on`......i have more cotton candy and it is nothing like the one before,,,in fact i have two...and both are nothing like the one before or eachother!!!!....
i can only think it was genetics gone mental....my only regret is i didnt have a crystal ball to take some cuttings....
it was something i have not talked about with friends as i did not want attention for the sake of stupid replies as to why one plant should produce this much....the only thing i did was bend/twist the branches in the first week of flower when they are soft....i do this to all the plants so its not the reason...

genetics of plants is very mixed....u put 5-10 seeds in(same pack) and probably 3 will look the same....very mixed results, some good, some bad...sativa/indica cross can be very hit and miss.....the candy i have now looks like pure indica!...the thing is totally covered in trics...huge fat mushrooms..on a 40x loop they look mental...biggest trics i have had on any plant by far (royal queen cheese had nice trics but they were scattered)...they are so fat they are joining up into one big resin goo!...cotton candy is a pretty decent plant...although the hit off the 13oz was ok....it was a sativa type high that you felt in your body not head!...

i have 2 cottons about to finish with a strawberry thing from world of seeds...looks ok but no hint of berry!...but hopefully the liberty haze will be the winner...have a few of them with about 3-4 weeks until finish...they are on week8 of flower but will need much longer.....i`ll let you know...the LH is a superb looking plant, a lot of indica with a nice haze over it....looks potent..almost like a good widow or white strain......

regards
SH

I have dealt with Herbies seedbank for the last 2/3yrs....I have to say that out of all the UK sellers, this includes attitude/rhino/singleseeds etc....they are simply the best....if you have issues they will sort them...and remember it is better to order `popular` seeds...look at the top sellers...this normally means quicker turnaround so you get fresher seeds...ordering `old favs` you run the risk of them being poorly stored thus increasing failed germinations....we all like to get something unique, but in the end these breeders only keep the best strains and new strains must be an improvment!.....
i am only mentioning herbies as i know how difficult it can be to get good service from companies online, and we all have had those experiences....and some of these beans are not cheap...no fun watching £30 die in a shell buried in rockwool!!!...a few of them and you`ll think its a bad idea.


----------



## rollajoint (May 22, 2014)

SHUK said:


> Hi...new to this forum....good to meet you all!..
> 
> I have been doing some gardening for the last couple of yrs...nothing major, just 6 girls at a time, maybe sometimes 9...
> i grow in a 45ltr nft tank, and use 850w hid over the tray.
> ...


First advice don't run autos second bit of advice don't run autos & 3rd bit of advice leave autos well alone . That's a big paragraph you wrote lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

foook inell,, wayya thnk this is a growing forum?


heat isssues rolla?

ITS RAINING AND MISREBLE WOOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

SHUK said:


> Hi...new to this forum....good to meet you all!..
> 
> I have been doing some gardening for the last couple of yrs...nothing major, just 6 girls at a time, maybe sometimes 9...
> i grow in a 45ltr nft tank, and use 850w hid over the tray.
> ...


quite the essay writer then


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> quite the essay writer then



AHAHAHA

these middle class gardners with noot betetr to do.

bet the gammer and spelling is perfect too


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

for the guy that shops at herbies......rollitup5 is the discount code.....

still works!


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

gaz u selling tent??

rimmer what's going on' did the guy sell ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Can anyone help,what would cause leaves at the tops of buds to start dying,defo not light stress,and some tips look burnt but again defo not nute burn?was thinking rootbound but it would seem the first signs of that start at the bottom?


sounds exactly like you have fungus gnats. they chew roots and when you water they start floating and wriggling on top of your soil. a few weeks into harvest the fan leaves start to look like dying off, then boom! the leaves all drop off and your plants broon bread. they're a [email protected] to get shot of. yellow strips for the adults and gnatrol or similar for the rootzone be sure to fully soak through catch them all. though in the end i had to get rid of every single plant. fucking nightmare those things. 

honestly spider mites are a walk in the park after those.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

also morning you bunch of dead eye'd fucks. 


(feeling warm n cozy yet garybhoy?)


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Morning lads, wish a certain package arrives today.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds exactly like you have fungus gnats. they chew roots and when you water they start floating and wriggling on top of your soil. a few weeks into harvest the fan leaves start to look like dying off, then boom! the leaves all drop off and your plants broon bread. they're a [email protected] to get shot of. yellow strips for the adults and gnatrol or similar for the rootzone be sure to fully soak through catch them all. though in the end i had to get rid of every single plant. fucking nightmare those things.
> 
> honestly spider mites are a walk in the park after those.



really? FUKHIM don, ur the only cat who even entertained him,,,,,fuksake,

never been so happy for a cold misreble day, i know il need my controller on now, haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

lol well tbh this isn't the thread for advice for noobs you're right but seeing as he probably has gnats i thought i'd help the lad out. he can GTF now if it so pleases ya. i don't make the rules round here...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol well tbh this isn't the thread for advice for noobs you're right but seeing as he probably has gnats i thought i'd help the lad out. he can GTF now if it so pleases ya. i don't make the rules round here...



haha ur too nice man, a cunt but too nice at the same time, wouldnty give a fuk if he hadent cum round lording it with his goomba mates


----------



## rollajoint (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> foook inell,, wayya thnk this is a growing forum?
> 
> 
> heat isssues rolla?
> ...


Not really mate damage was done a few days ago when the timer failed on the 6 inch fan blowing through my hood . I've dropped the hood right on top the canopy for maximum penatration


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> gaz u selling tent??
> 
> rimmer what's going on' did the guy sell ??


Yeah m8 im selling it, how much u wanna give me for it? Remembering its never been used, I only set it up seen it was too big then put it away again.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah m8 im selling it, how much u wanna give me for it? Remembering its never been used, I only set it up seen it was too big then put it away again.



useless,,,,,


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah m8 im selling it, how much u wanna give me for it? Remembering its never been used, I only set it up seen it was too big then put it away again.


I'll give you 20 bucks Gary but only if you can fold it back as it came lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Yeah ice its useless for me man, need a slightly shallower depth, 

Haha relax ill pay u 20 quid to repack it as it came ya cunt, theres not a hope in hell ur getting it that small again lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

I tore the carry bag in half trying to cram the tent back in..eventually I used cable ties on her lol looks ridiculous


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

gaz if u want rid tell me a price n ill say yay or nay man....postage is guna b a killer me tinks

rimmer any luck on that geezer


building a new rdwc system.....res chiller next round n im golden!!


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

gooooood morningah....vaping my new favourite weed .....green crack, had to pick it at 8 weeks not the ten im gonna give it but its nice high with buzz and named well imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> gaz if u want rid tell me a price n ill say yay or nay man....postage is guna b a killer me tinks
> 
> rimmer any luck on that geezer
> 
> ...



If u want it give me £30 plus u cover postage, 
I'll weigh it and see what the cheapest price I can get for post is kl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

lads, check courier's out tent won't be much to send not like your doing it overnight.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lads, check courier's out tent won't be much to send not like your doing it overnight.


Yeah thats what I thot m8, I imagine I shouldn't be more than £10-15 for standard delivery


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Just priced up posting the tent lemon, it will be about £12 plus vat, and that will get it to u in about 2 days. 
Let me know if ur wanting it, cos ive got it advetised locally as well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just priced up posting the tent lemon, it will be about £12 plus vat, and that will get it to u in about 2 days.
> Let me know if ur wanting it, cos ive got it advetised locally as well.


oh yeh thats what u need half of scotland ringing u for a grow tent.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh thats what u need half of scotland ringing u for a grow tent.


Haha I aint daft ya cunt ive sold plenty grow gear local before, just dont use my normal number and always meet them away from ma house, many ppl do it..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha I aint daft ya cunt ive sold plenty grow gear local before, just dont use my normal number and always meet them away from ma house, many ppl do it..


fuuuk that, my dabs are on that thanx,,lol wers my tinfoil hat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

that not a bit jailbait man?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

lol forgot you jocks dinny give two fucks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol forgot you jocks dinny give two fucks


innit,lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that not a bit jailbait man?!


How do u mean man? Its not that hard, buy a pay as u go sim and use that number, then get ma mate to meet the buyer and drop off equip and get the cash, my mate dont grow so he has no probs about gettin caught, and that way nothing comes back to me, all I do is give ma man a tenner for his time. 
Its no more jailbait than driving to the local hydro shop buying a load of gear then heading home lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

aye fair do's man. sounds liek every man and his dog is at it up there. they are in the toon. practically every street you can smell it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Anyway heres a little something for u all to have an oggle over this morning, wouldn't mind waking up to this every day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

well thats a lie, we ALL know ur missus wouldnt let u buy a payg sim card,,,, pays for 10 meals that in scotland


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well thats a lie, we ALL know ur missus wouldnt let u buy a payg sim card,,,, pays for 10 meals that in scotland


Hahaha she seen that and her responce was "ask that cunt does he want a punch" lol


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well thats a lie, we ALL know ur missus wouldnt let u buy a payg sim card,,,, pays for 10 meals that in scotland


Thats it cunto i've had enough of your crap i'm driving down there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaahahahahha chinned by a load of kids and a bird in 12 months. this should be good


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Yeah thanks ice, u had to go and piss her off didnt ya u cunt, now she logged on to have a go at u, but seen the naked women pics I been posting so having a go at me now, ur a fucking Knob lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

smooooooooooth  i generally opt for the line'well you wouldn;t want me chucking pics of your arse online would you!'.

it still gets me no where.


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

sorry for ya gb its squirm time at home for a bit then lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 22, 2014)

I found 3 lucky seeds in 10z of exo, what are the chances of one being fem? All 3 look and feel like good seeds!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> I found 3 lucky seeds in 10z of exo, what are the chances of one being fem? All 3 look and feel like good seeds!


Would they be from ghs exo?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 22, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, I don't know how close there version is but this shit is deffo exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

If they are from ghs then they aint exo, they are a poor mans rip off, exodus cheese, the real exo is clone only, 
As for chances of female u got as much chance as u would with any other reg seed


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 22, 2014)

I am germinating em now, hope I get lucky cuz I need 72 exo cuttings for my next run


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If they are from ghs then they aint exo, they are a poor mans rip off, exodus cheese, the real exo is clone only,
> As for chances of female u got as much chance as u would with any other reg seed


Well this shit is the piff let me tell ya, 9 outa 10


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry for ya gb its squirm time at home for a bit then lol


Na not really m8, shes not as bad as I make her out to be, well not to often anyway lol,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Well this shit is the piff let me tell ya, 9 outa 10


lol ur 10 score must be gay as fuk then

gary this often works

lookwoman, im the man, ur the chick, know ur place.

try it she will urve u 4eva


----------



## Dubaholic (May 22, 2014)

Ughhh started a.new.job at a food factory fair to say i cannoy stand it fucking full of immigrants.not that i care about em but fuck me its a drainer no smoke and skint for at least a week.nd.a.half. kill me now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

sounds a joy that!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Ughhh started a.new.job at a food factory fair to say i cannoy stand it fucking full of immigrants.not that i care about em but fuck me its a drainer no smoke and skint for at least a week.nd.a.half. kill me now


classy,,,, u still gotta moove?


----------



## rambo22 (May 22, 2014)

kill me next please

fuck coming down from heavy wk+ long sessions is no fun.


----------



## rambo22 (May 22, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> I found 3 lucky seeds in 10z of exo, what are the chances of one being fem? All 3 look and feel like good seeds!


grown exo for near 5yr the clone-only version, moved 100s of o's of exo never have i ever found a seed tho?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ur 10 score must be gay as fuk then
> 
> gary this often works
> 
> ...





IC3M4L3 said:


> lol ur 10 score must be gay as fuk then
> 
> gary this often works
> 
> ...


Really? thats the sort of shit that gets men killed around here haha


----------



## rambo22 (May 22, 2014)

take it easy lads i wont be about for a while.

play nice lol

relax thats on route got tracking num etc if any probs email me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> take it easy lads i wont be about for a while.
> 
> play nice lol
> 
> relax thats on route got tracking num etc if any probs email me.


How do mate, hope alls well down ur way, not like u to stay away from here for long, 
U still gonna be able to take calls while ur not about?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> take it easy lads i wont be about for a while.
> 
> play nice lol
> 
> relax thats on route got tracking num etc if any probs email me.


Once it's on route I'm a happy lad mate...looking forward to a nice change.


Hope ur keeping safe mate.


----------



## Dubaholic (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> classy,,,, u still gotta moove?


They not said out but once.i got cash.im fucking.off and setting up.


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

yea ill have it gaz.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Kl ill get it boxed up when I can mate but will be monday b4 I can send it kl, 
Email me and we can sort the details out.


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

need aircooled hoods....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> need aircooled hoods....


Replied to ur email,

Do u mean u need air cooled hoods? Or are u asking if I do?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 22, 2014)

Heading to.the hellhole catch yas laterz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Well my cooltube and soil has arrived, can get these cfls swapped out again and get my 600 back in there, hope it makes a big difference to the heat issues I had with the 600 in an open reflector, 
Also gonna pot the exo clone and other seedlings into bigger pots.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

yeh make sure its all sealed, i neevr bothered with the wing things, pain in the arse they are


donwloading watchdogs for my ps3. AWWWW YEH!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Fuck me it quiet in here,

So whos all voting UKIP 2day?


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191117288676?nav=SEARCH
are these the cool tubes ur all getting if so let us know how diff temps are with it on....

i need to cool quickly....


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

they work well lemon, just remember to vent the lights to as fgar from the heat source as possible otherwise they won't make much difference.


i wouldn't even register to vote gary, the country has already fallen.

some clever bastard has stuck a ukip flag to the back of my van and i can't be arsed to take it off,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/191117288676?nav=SEARCH
> are these the cool tubes ur all getting if so let us know how diff temps are with it on....
> 
> i need to cool quickly....


Yeahthats the ones,

Dont u reply to emails lem?


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

o n dubs i aint forgot was just waiting on a couple lads who said they wanted one but in getting longed off!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wouldn't even register to vote, country has already fallen.
> 
> some clever bastard has stuck a ukip flag to the back of my van and i can't be arsed to take it off,


I dont register to vote either, but I have for the independence referendum,
The wife votes tho and I got her to go for the green party, fuck ukip and britain 1st, they are a bunch of racist homophobic cunts, and the tories and labour aint much better the lying bastards,


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeahthats the ones,
> 
> Dont u reply to emails lem?


i do but in a very busy boy ....spesh days when im daddy!! Its a fault of mine big time ill reply now mate....


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> they work well lemon, just remember to vent the lights to as fgar from the heat source as possible otherwise they won't make much difference.
> 
> 
> i wouldn't even register to vote gary, the country has already fallen.
> ...


good to see you back around!!....

ok im sold i was just about to pay £50 each for em from the dro shop


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

any extraction going lads??


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

a bunch of racist homophobic cunts eh? sounds like the uk thread party


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont register to vote either, but I have for the independence referendum,
> The wife votes tho and I got her to go for the green party, fuck ukip and britain 1st, they are a bunch of racist homophobic cunts, and the tories and labour aint much better the lying bastards,


you know why there's ne scottish thread gaz? cos you'd be fucked all on your lonesome without the rest of the island.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

If anyones interested canna are holding a competition for a free trip to Amsterdam...
http://wc2014.canna-uk.com/users/register


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

what's it about? the amount i've spent with them they owe me a good dutch brass at least


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> a bunch of racist homophobic cunts eh? sounds like the uk thread party


like in here then....lol


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

^^^^^ big lol didn't read that post properly, green crack is the excuse


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

oh year and gays are corrosive and degenerate influence ha ha only jokin ya big pansies


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> what's it about? the amount i've spent with them they owe me a good dutch brass at least


Guessing the scores to the world cup


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know why there's ne scottish thread gaz? cos you'd be fucked all on your lonesome without the rest of the island.


There is a scottish thread mate, I started it the other year, just very very quiet lol think its only moved 8 pages in over a year, but thee is a fair few scottish lads on riu I speak to a few that dont come in the uk or scotland thread,


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol well tbh this isn't the thread for advice for noobs you're right but seeing as he probably has gnats i thought i'd help the lad out. he can GTF now if it so pleases ya. i don't make the rules round here...


Mate why would u go from being sound and helping a brother out to having an attitude like that cause ice says so!?!?im greatful for ur help,i really am,but be a man,ur own man,and dont be a sheep and start being a prick to impress that tosser!again,i appreciate the help,thanks pal


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Well set my cooltube up, but got a 6-4" reducer attached to my 4"fan on the 6"tube, still managed to drop my temps by 7c compared to the open lights I was using, still pretty high but at least now its under 30c in the tent. Had it running about an hr now so hopefully thats the temps settled at where thee gonna stay roughly.


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck me this thread is gettin boring recently, where the fuck is rambo with his aggresive wit towards the noobs, his regular hash and exo pics, his fucked up voddy fueled arguments,
> Wheres yorkie with his philosophical, conspiracy theory, malarky, so he can try convince me that no planes hit the twin towers, the moon landings are all fake, the iss is bullshit, the mayans just got the date wrong etc,
> 
> Nowadays its all hey lads, morning all, fixing my ducting, killed my clones (yes ice these last 2 are directed at u cunt lol) grow a set ya bunch a fannys, bring back the gd ole days of the uk thread,


rambos one of the few decent ppl on here,i think hes clever enough to see what a bunch of sheep u all r,and like myself hes a shepherd not a sheep.
I must say gb u did dissapoint,when I first started reading this thread I thought u were one of the ok ones too but ur just a sheep,too interested in impressing ur bum boy pals with ur pretend hard man act,tut tut,or should that be baaa baaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 22, 2014)

Morning slags been up about about an hour feel fucked these nights play havoc with ya mind feel like a zombie a weed zombie lol.....me plants are stinkin now filters doing a bang on job tho....had a play in there the other day forgot how bad they make my arms itch come out in little bumps n shit and the more I itch the more weed smells I get coming off me arms lol must say the billberrys are starting to smell a lot better now and filling out quick


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> rambos one of the few decent ppl on here,i think hes clever enough to see what a bunch of sheep u all r,and like myself hes a shepherd not a sheep.
> I must say gb u did dissapoint,when I first started reading this thread I thought u were one of the ok ones too but ur just a sheep,too interested in impressing ur bum boy pals with ur pretend hard man act,tut tut,or should that be baaa baaaa


I dont pretend to be hard I am fuckin ARD cunt, and as for trying to impress I dont think so, I dont feel the need to impress anyone but my kids and wife, all I do in here is state what im thinking if ppl like it kl if not too fucking bad, I dont really give a fuck what anyone thinks in here, the ones that know me know what im all about and who I am, as for cocky wee fucks like u, ur opinion means fuck all to me, 

U speak like u actually know or get on wiyh some of the regular lads in here, but thats all it is is speak cos nobody even bother with u in here now u little fud, grow up get a life, and stop coming crawling in here when your BUM boys arent about in ur pussy new uk thread,


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> rambos one of the few decent ppl on here,i think hes clever enough to see what a bunch of sheep u all r,and like myself hes a shepherd not a sheep.
> I must say gb u did dissapoint,when I first started reading this thread I thought u were one of the ok ones too but ur just a sheep,too interested in impressing ur bum boy pals with ur pretend hard man act,tut tut,or should that be baaa baaaa





snoyl said:


> rambos one of the few decent ppl on here,i think hes clever enough to see what a bunch of sheep u all r,and like myself hes a shepherd not a sheep.
> I must say gb u did dissapoint,when I first started reading this thread I thought u were one of the ok ones too but ur just a sheep,too interested in impressing ur bum boy pals with ur pretend hard man act,tut tut,or should that be baaa baaaa


what is it with u and sheep, think you have a wee fetish going on there pal, take it else where muppet!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 22, 2014)

Snoyl lolol you can't grow your pics are SHIT you don't know what's up with your plants I've seen better looking nettles now crawl back under that scabby rock u came from don't think anyone can be bothered with your shit anymore and your WANK pics


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

L


snoyl said:


> rambos one of the few decent ppl on here,i think hes clever enough to see what a bunch of sheep u all r,and like myself hes a shepherd not a sheep.
> I must say gb u did dissapoint,when I first started reading this thread I thought u were one of the ok ones too but ur just a sheep,too interested in impressing ur bum boy pals with ur pretend hard man act,tut tut,or should that be baaa baaaa


LoLoooooool @ shepherd


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> what is it with u and sheep, think you have a wee fetish going on there pal, take it else where muppet!


She's a keeper Gary lol


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> what is it with u and sheep, think you have a wee fetish going on there pal, take it else where muppet!


No fetish love its just pathetic seeing grown men acting like school kids,all trying to impress one another.Better not go against ice though eh,ul be shunned!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

yeeeh everytme tryina impress the thread hiarachy

lmfao my good god, no mate wer just not divvys, 

u came to te thread with mongied plants ascking help
we lolled but obliged started teh hazing
u played along till the "good ole boys" came along then sided with them retards and made another uk thread

they dint last long, the thread u sarted is a fail
ND NOW U CUM CRAWLING BAK 

well as a great man once said
FUK OFF.


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Snoyl lolol you can't grow your pics are SHIT you don't know what's up with your plants I've seen better looking nettles now crawl back under that scabby rock u came from don't think anyone can be bothered with your shit anymore and your WANK pics


Aww r my pics not to ur satisfaction?im hurt,i really am


Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont pretend to be hard I am fuckin ARD cunt, and as for trying to impress I dont think so, I dont feel the need to impress anyone but my kids and wife, all I do in here is state what im thinking if ppl like it kl if not too fucking bad, I dont really give a fuck what anyone thinks in here, the ones that know me know what im all about and who I am, as for cocky wee fucks like u, ur opinion means fuck all to me,
> 
> U speak like u actually know or get on wiyh some of the regular lads in here, but thats all it is is speak cos nobody even bother with u in here now u little fud, grow up get a life, and stop coming crawling in here when your BUM boys arent about in ur pussy new uk thread,


Grow up get a life ahahahahahaha says the soft lad who spends all day every day trying to impress a bunch of mostly fannies on an internet thread thats a fucking classic nice one garybhoy ur a funny guy faf.pap xxx


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Lol, we all make shit of one another!!you haven't a fucking clue lol ice gets a doing just as much as anyone else. Man the fuck up!


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Aww r my pics not to ur satisfaction?im hurt,i really amGrow up get a life ahahahahahaha says the soft lad who spends all day every day trying to impress a bunch of mostly fannies on an internet thread thats a fucking classic nice one garybhoy ur a funny guy faf.pap xxx


Not as hurt as those plant u have lol.


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeeeh everytme tryina impress the thread hiarachy
> 
> lmfao my good god, no mate wer just not divvys,
> 
> ...


And u,i see right through u.u claim to have grown big time with 3000w blah blah blah yet u cant clone?!uv just killed a plant 6 weeks into flower and ur slagging my growing?uv got fuck knows how many alliases on here?ur just a wrong un,i smell a RAT


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> No fetish love its just pathetic seeing grown men acting like school kids,all trying to impress one another.Better not go against ice though eh,ul be shunned!


Nah first of i spk how i feel u dont like it then fuck off i aint interested in impressing no one and secondly how are they pathetic cause they get on with each other and share info about stuff. if you actually stopped being a knob-end you would see the lads on here aint trying to impress each other, only u do that coming on and spouting shit to everyone in the hope that ppl go 'oh we like him' well guess what motherfucker no one likes you now jog on


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

look how big my dick is.......




impressed lads? now snoyl do us all a favour and take your bulb out of the socket, lick your finger then jam it in there ( it helps if you stand in a bucket of water first)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

YEh DIFFRENCE IS CUNTFACE u try to grow, i canna be fucked and thats the 1st plant ive ever lost.... and was lil over 7 weeks muggycunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> look how big my dick is.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they yours g? mad looking pots? they get bound and shoved em in wilma trays? long veg too thar hyyyawg


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> look how big my dick is.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right im doing it....im fucked if anyone switches this light on though lol ya fuckin diddy ride shit I take that back dont go and get ur missus onto me eh pal?!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Well since my temps seem to have settled ive just went and up potted the exo and a cpl other seedlings, so they can veg away under the 600,


----------



## snoyl (May 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEh DIFFRENCE IS CUNTFACE u try to grow, i canna be fucked and thats the 1st plant ive ever lost.... and was lil over 7 weeks muggycunt


The first plant uv lost not including the eighty odd clones like ya dick


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> look how big my dick is.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yea boy that vid made me wana unscrew my bulb....

are th huge trees in shallow trays.....

its a girth ting;!!


----------



## Lemon king (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> The first plant uv lost not including the eighty odd clones like ya dick


lyons.... Sugar


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 22, 2014)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 22, 2014)

Yeh sick indoor trees u got there g look like outdoor beasts mate.....gonna be shift chopping them ain't it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Oh fuck not another sheep, anymore and we'll need to get rambo back to herd us all up, beimg the shepard he is an all lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> And u,i see right through u.u claim to have grown big time with 3000w blah blah blah yet u cant clone?!uv just killed a plant 6 weeks into flower and ur slagging my growing?uv got fuck knows how many alliases on here?ur just a wrong un,i smell a RAT


 suckin rambos cock and dissing the thread...u been busy lad, almost sounds like ur crying when u post lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

SAVE US RAMBO!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 22, 2014)

clones iant plants and was 35 lol sum folks facts


watchdogs is 80% downloaded, wont ere from me for a few while ther done

and snoy2 give it up, dude ur plants was fucked not matter what ive or any other memeber of thae planet has illed in total, wer neevr as bad as thems ik puppies u had LMFAO


thinking sambo is the voice of reason on the thread?INDEED.hahaha


----------



## rollajoint (May 22, 2014)

Jesus have a joint lads


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 22, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> View attachment 3159514


I suppose ur goina tell us tht that sheep just turned up at ur door m8.......ur at it again lol. Only thing missing from the pic is ur wellies lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> View attachment 3159514


Is that ur happy ending mate? Rambo posting links to his the other day, u going one better and just sticking the pics on the thread lol, classy m8 classy, where dem ponies at ? Lmao


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I suppose ur goina tell us tht that sheep just turned up at ur door m8.......ur at it again lol. Only thing missing from the pic is ur wellies lol


That's my guard sheep


----------



## gr0wC0d3 (May 22, 2014)

price shot up overnight, 1 of the biggest got busted; then they hiked..
It was 1.3g - 1.8g £10, 1oz £120-£160
Now .8g - 1.2g £10, 1oz £180 - £240
Then i see on news Uruguay will sell for 80p a g :S


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep said:


> View attachment 3159541


That u taking pics of the sheeps cum face now lol,


----------



## smokehog (May 22, 2014)

Ba


----------



## smokehog (May 22, 2014)

Must be from Yorkshire, Ba


----------



## smokehog (May 22, 2014)

Easy Garybhoy11, you on form tonight lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Easy Garybhoy11, you on form tonight lol


Dont u know who ur talking to?? Im always on form, anyways ur still not sneaking in here without the usual warm welcome bawbag, whats ur story anyway what plants u killing at the minute?


----------



## smokehog (May 22, 2014)

Easy garybhoy11, just lost all my mums due to a few probs. So just popped 4 ugorg smellyberry F2's, 6 smottie x mango, 4 rockstar kush. Hoping on getting some nice mums. I also have going at 3 week old, 3 molde cheese, 2 killer skunk x afghani and 1 CBd Skunk Haze Fem.... I have 1 mum chocolate fondue which is a lovely smoke which I am cloning tomorrow....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

How did u lose the mothers u had? U kill em all with ur dodgy growing techniques? What were they anyway anything interesting? 
U got pics of ur setup?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Woop woop finally home.been a Looooooooong day so much so mes need a blunt for sure n up at 5am for work.


----------



## smokehog (May 22, 2014)

Lost deep cheese, northern skunk, killer skunk...Just security issues and neglect.....Think I was in need of a new line.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Wait, am I in the Scottish thread?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wait, am I in the Scottish thread?


And whats that supposed to mean paddy?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Theres more than one scottish person in here?... If you take offence fuck yoursel

If u take offence to it GOOD loll...

So high I forgot I responded to it already haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

Fuck u mean im not the only one anymore, damn I felt so special as well lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Oh you're special alright lol...isn't smokehog scottish?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Awww I'm sorry guys don't go I'm so very lonely lol wow so it's me that clears the room..... Mind=blown!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 22, 2014)

I was in the cafe ,scoffin cake


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh you're special alright lol...isn't smokehog scottish?


Fuck knows if smokehog is scottish,

And yeah u clear the room everyones waiting for u to drop a bomb lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

What a cheap whore! Begging for a slapped bottom!

I'm referring to the sheep post not you Gary lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck knows if smokehog is scottish,
> 
> And yeah u clear the room everyones waiting for u to drop a bomb lmao


Ooooooo lol I thought he was lol all you British lads look the same to us


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ooooooo lol I thought he was lol all you British lads look the same to us


FUCK YOU I aint british im Scottish u prick lol, come september u will hopefully understand the difference


----------



## skunkd0c (May 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> FUCK YOU I aint british im Scottish u prick lol, come september u will hopefully understand the difference


As far as we are concerned in the south of England it is about time Scotland stood on her own two feet 
she is a big girl now

as a favour since we have supported you Scots for centuries

perhaps you wouldn't mind extending your Scottish borders slightly south 
this would turn many of those northern cunts into Scots
you can have the scousers too 
we don't need them 

good luck


----------



## Dubaholic (May 22, 2014)

Alright chaps, sobriety is one dull piece of shit, and i hate frozen pastry, shawnyb can ya inbox me.bro


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 22, 2014)

Everyone knows Gaz ain't British hes English lolol English and proud bless him....well I've just got in from work fed the slags now Im gonna tay a joint and hit the sack I'm bolloxed ya bollocks


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 22, 2014)

Have a good one all. Days gettin better each time I wake is a day nearer to flipping to flower n den harvesting for few weeks to come. Oh how the perp is a wondrous thing lol. Plenty smoke. Pound stack, im happy, pocket even more so...

**Mainey**


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> As far as we are concerned in the south of England it is about time Scotland stood on her own two feet
> she is a big girl now
> 
> as a favour since we have supported you Scots for centuries
> ...


 toooo fukin right skunk doc, take the borders down to York and fuk the jocks back to the pole, we sick of all ya Scottish moaning fend for ya fukin selves ya cunts.......GB if u love Scotland so much y u an the mrs fukin of south (hit me up if u do gb an well run a warehouse.....back to the abuse)...cos Scotland is shite...have it back fukin brown countryside....horrible place......morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Mate why would u go from being sound and helping a brother out to having an attitude like that cause ice says so!?!?im greatful for ur help,i really am,but be a man,ur own man,and dont be a sheep and start being a prick to impress that tosser!again,i appreciate the help,thanks pal


Morning sunshine, lets get this this reet from the off. you're not my mate. you're a newcomer, and we have a systematic way of weeding out those that aren't trustworthy. fucking deal with it. or fuck off, simple as. i gave you advice cos i felt like being helpful. if you're gonna get pissy over a few folks calling you over the net, head on down to the newbie section. this aint the thread for you.

that wolf enough for you?

morning to the rest of you tarts. TFIF


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Morning Don Gin and Ton, and morning to everyone else who's up and about!!!


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Hey garybhoy11 I am not Scottish but I do love an IronBru....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> There is a scottish thread mate, I started it the other year, just very very quiet lol think its only moved 8 pages in over a year, but thee is a fair few scottish lads on riu I speak to a few that dont come in the uk or scotland thread,


kinda proves my point eh. understand the hatred of the english though. i would too if i was proper scots but i'm only in name. half the guys screaming to be independant want to run for they claymores and get stuck in.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Morning tarts lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> toooo fukin right skunk doc, take the borders down to York and fuk the jocks back to the pole, we sick of all ya Scottish moaning fend for ya fukin selves ya cunts.......GB if u love Scotland so much y u an the mrs fukin of south (hit me up if u do gb an well run a warehouse.....back to the abuse)...cos Scotland is shite...have it back fukin brown countryside....horrible place......morning all


you can get fucked too. take the border to york. ha. if i have to build a wall round the toon and call it geordieland i'll do it afore i let you soft southern fairies make start moving borders.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

i'm fucking don on one, this morning. everyone's getting a taste. i'm away to sharpen my pitchfork, place nice with the younguns lads. lol.


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 23, 2014)

. . . & ya can all fuck off out a Wales too !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

ne bugger wants in there anyway lad


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 23, 2014)

. . . Aye, & every ones flocking to geordieland arnt they


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2014)

wales is cool Baz ide be moving there if I thought I could make a living.....beautiful green place wales.....I love green


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Hey garybhoy11 I am not Scottish but I do love an *IronBru*....


Irnbru, get it right fucker, its one of our national drinks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

aye they are actually cherpy several thousand Romanians, Poles and Czech's in the last year. tbh though even if it were mancs or scousers we wouldn't be happy either. we hate the students up here man. when asked where you from in a foreign country every man from the toon will answer i'm a geordie before they say brit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kinda proves my point eh. understand the hatred of the english though. i would too if i was proper scots but i'm only in name. half the guys screaming to be independant want to run for they claymores and get stuck in.


I dont hate the English mate, far from it, I hate the politicians down south that run our country without ever setting foot over the borders, and I hate the national reserves that are being plunndered from us by those in westminster, the scottish politicians aint much better but at least it would be scots running scotland, 
I jokingly take offence when being called british as its a running joke up here, 

And zedd me and the wife wanna move south cause the houses are bigger for the same money we paid up here, and I aint gonna lie, you lot get better summer weather than us lol,
As for the warehouse lol, sure bro I'll hit u up when im down and we can get on that shit lmao


----------



## SHUK (May 23, 2014)

retarded chavs.....having read some of this thread I am now dumber for doing so.....jocky bellends and tards in a gathering of one forum....i was unaware so many twats could be in one place.....well done.


----------



## rollajoint (May 23, 2014)

SHUK said:


> retarded chavs.....having read some of this thread I am now dumber for doing so.....jocky bellends and tards in a gathering of one forum....i was unaware so many twats could be in one place.....well done.


We have a brave one among us


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2014)

SHUK said:


> retarded chavs.....having read some of this thread I am now dumber for doing so.....jocky bellends and tards in a gathering of one forum....i was unaware so many twats could be in one place.....well done.


Hey shuk, away and take yer face for a shite ya fuckin rocket.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Hey shuk, away and take yer face for a shite ya fuckin rocket.


How do jinky, whats happening wit u m8? What u got growing again? 
Finally another scot and a celt at that, now I dont feel as bad being in here with all these BRITISH cunts lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont hate the English mate, far from it, I hate the politicians down south that run our country without ever setting foot over the borders, and I hate the national reserves that are being plunndered from us by those in westminster, the scottish politicians aint much better but at least it would be scots running scotland,
> I jokingly take offence when being called british as its a running joke up here,
> 
> And zedd me and the wife wanna move south cause the houses are bigger for the same money we paid up here, and I aint gonna lie, you lot get better summer weather than us lol,
> As for the warehouse lol, sure bro I'll hit u up when im down and we can get on that shit lmao


first scot i've heard say they don't hate us Sassonacks! tbh we feel the same way about westmin lad and we're in their country ffs. i'm just as biased, no one gives two fucks about the north. 


SHUK said:


> retarded chavs.....having read some of this thread I am now dumber for doing so.....jocky bellends and tards in a gathering of one forum....i was unaware so many twats could be in one place.....well done.


don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How do jinky, whats happening wit u m8? What u got growing again?
> Finally another scot and a celt at that, now I dont feel as bad being in here with all these BRITISH cunts lol


Alright gaz aye I'm doin no to bad m8, I'm still sitting with a hso greencrack mother plant with no where to grow lol and the thrips are sorted out thank fuck. I should have something sorted at end of month then it's fuckin game on. I honestly can't wait as I hate these shite score bags there doin ma nut in.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Alright gaz aye I'm doin no to bad m8, I'm still sitting with a hso greencrack mother plant with no where to grow lol and the thrips are sorted out thank fuck. I should have something sorted at end of month then it's fuckin game on. I honestly can't wait as I hate these shite score bags there doin ma nut in.


Nice m8 the green crack is ment to be a killer strain, zedd has it going as well just now and hes always banging on bout how nice it is,
What weight u getting for ur score just now? Its 2g for me or 65 for a Q, 
Im back on it now so got an Exo, Dog and Engineers dream x deep blue, all vegging just now,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

this GC the original cut or have they femmed it?


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice m8 the green crack is ment to be a killer strain, zedd has it going as well just now and hes always banging on bout how nice it is,
> What weight u getting for ur score just now? Its 2g for me or 65 for a Q,
> Im back on it now so got an Exo, Dog and Engineers dream x deep blue, all vegging just now,


The exact same for prices and weight m8. that dog I've read is ment to be strong as fuck. 
sound fuckin mint I will be trying some of breaders boutique stuff shortly when I've got funds to buy a couple of packs I like the sound of there dippy and psycho killer. Is it the clone only exo uve got bud or ghs exo.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> The exact same for prices and weight m8. that dog I've read is ment to be strong as fuck.
> sound fuckin mint I will be trying some of breaders boutique stuff shortly when I've got funds to buy a couple of packs I like the sound of there dippy and psycho killer. Is it the clone only exo uve got bud or ghs exo.


Its the clone only exo mate, fuck the ghs shite,


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this GC the original cut or have they femmed it?


I think th


Don Gin and Ton said:


> this GC the original cut or have they femmed it?


Fuck knows Don I will have to look it up and see.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Yay, minding a friends puppy for the day..how fucking adorable is this...


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its the clone only exo mate, fuck the ghs shite,





Garybhoy11 said:


> Its the clone only exo mate, fuck the ghs shite,


Geez a shout if ye want a cut of this greencrack I've got four rooting and and tooting as we speak and I can't do fuck all with them I just took them to put one in 12/12 to see if it's ghirl as the mothers still not showing sex and its been in veg for ten weeks and its ment to be a fem seed so I will see what that one cuts does in 12/12 if it's a fem then there's a cut there if ye want it, I should be putting one on 12/12 tonight, there's nothing like helping out a fellow Tim. sharing the love and aw that lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

To top it all off look what the lovely post man gave me... Yummy!! Very well packaged as always mate, thanks a million...


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3160095 Yay, minding a friends puppy for the day..how fucking adorable is this...


Nice rotty m8 I've got a wee bitch myself she turned 1 at the start of may she's a wee softy fuck knows how they get bad reps cause she's a right wee shite bag lol.


----------



## Lemon king (May 23, 2014)

ghb mail

@Gaz height is fine!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Nice rotty m8 I've got a wee bitch myself she turned 1 at the start of may she's a wee softy fuck knows how they get bad reps cause she's a right wee shite bag lol.


My first rottie was a bitch, their even more gentle then the males n ur 100% mate...total pussies lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Eyup all, whats everyone upto today then?

Also its been a long time coming but.......... I now have an L.E.D lit veg room on the go at a mates house  so will be swapping over to cuttings soon once these BP are done, gonna go for a SOG n cram as many plants in the room as possible lol

strains ive got to work with currently are

Exo
Blue Pit
Sour Kush x deep blue
Deep purple Querkle 
Cheese bomb ( just a practice strain for the lad running the veg room to play with, prob wont bother running it where i have the proper Exo)
Blue Kush
an also got some auto seeds (wont be running these) and some SLH bagseed

anyone run any of these in a SOG from clones? Any tips or pointers ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Geez a shout if ye want a cut of this greencrack I've got four rooting and and tooting as we speak and I can't do fuck all with them I just took them to put one in 12/12 to see if it's ghirl as the mothers still not showing sex and its been in veg for ten weeks and its ment to be a fem seed so I will see what that one cuts does in 12/12 if it's a fem then there's a cut there if ye want it, I should be putting one on 12/12 tonight, there's nothing like helping out a fellow Tim. sharing the love and aw that lol.


Yeah man if its female give me a shout, and ill swap u a cut of one my strains for a cut of ur green crack.
HH YNWA.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My first rottie was a bitch, their even more gentle then the males n ur 100% mate...total pussies lol


Im going to see rotty pups in a cpl days, we thinking bout getting a bitch, a family I know who breeds has got 4 ready to go in 3 weeks and only 350 cos no papers, but I know thm and they are full breed, also I dont care bout the papers as its just for a family pet, 
So if all goes to plan ill have 3 dogs in a cpl weeks


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Once the temperament is sound you're laughing mate...any idea on the hip scores?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Once the temperament is sound you're laughing mate...any idea on the hip scores?


Mum was 2.3 and dad was 1.1 so hips scores are sound imo mate, the parents temprement is spot on, they live in a house with young kids, even younger than my own and they get on great, most pups will also take note from other dogs in the house and my current 2 are lovely soft natured beasts that love everyone


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

rimmer, stick to the cheese mate, grow one random at a time and use that for percy or whatever.

i have run the cheese for ages and if you don't want to spend a month+ vegging i would say 9 mer m2 under a 600 with two weeks veg, lollipop them in week 3 and bamboo in week 4, it's about as easy as a grow gets really.

the blue pit i have at the minute shits on cheese imo, but people always seem to want cheese.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Anyone got a 250 hid kits for sale? Woke up this morning and I've got a big dirty bitchimen stain on me new Nike joggers....NOT HAPPY.....I'm sure I've asked u already but what breeder is that cheese again g?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> rimmer, stick to the cheese mate, grow one random at a time and use that for percy or whatever.
> 
> i have run the cheese for ages and if you don't want to spend a month+ vegging i would say 9 mer m2 under a 600 with two weeks veg, lollipop them in week 3 and bamboo in week 4, it's about as easy as a grow gets really.
> 
> the blue pit i have at the minute shits on cheese imo, but people always seem to want cheese.


Yeah only gonna have 1 or 2 strains in the flower room at any one time but gonna keep the others going for selling cuttings to ppl round this way as there is a shortage atm since a few ppl got out of the game an me mate aint allowed to flower stuff out at his place so gives him a lil business he can get on with as well

gonna mainly stick to the BP, BK, Exo n either the DPQ or SKxDB, havent decided which yet, will also be doing a side by side comparison grow flowering an identical cut of each out , 1 under HPs n other under the LED`s as wanna see for myself what the difference is in about a month or 2 once cuttings have been taken n rooted.

Only reason im even doing the comparison is because of the heat issues i have in a small cupboard, if the LED`s can produce a decent weight in my cupboard then the amount i would save on extra leccy for the HPS/fans etc might make it a more attractive way to grow until i can move to a house again


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

From what I know about led lights if u want something that will work u gotta spend BIG money there's a company that make em in Cali there suppose to be leading the way in LEDs think their called black dog or something like that....its a big flat square light with about 600 LEDs in the fucker all different spectrums n shit but very expensive


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

http://www.blackdogled.com/products/universal-series/bd700-u.html

Found em that's their website sae like I say expensive but if I were buying an led light it would be that 700u one for sure


----------



## SHUK (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> first scot i've heard say they don't hate us Sassonacks! tbh we feel the same way about westmin lad and we're in their country ffs. i'm just as biased, no one gives two fucks about the north.
> 
> don't let the door hit you on the way out.


left the building once i found out it was jocky wilsons skid pan....bag growers and hippies..


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Yeah the LED`s hes using are just cheap crappy chinese jobbies so i kow they wont be fantastic lol, just interested to see what they will do one way or another, little experiment to pass the time while im home bored lol, also if they are any good they are reasonably cheap as well so wont costs too much to pick a few of em up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.blackdogled.com/products/universal-series/bd700-u.html
> 
> Found em that's their website sae like I say expensive but if I were buying an led light it would be that 700u one for sure


nice looking bit of kit but as u say bloody expensive


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

them UFU leds are menna be good, and aparantly no point in getting less than 300 watters, the only way id use led is for veg nothing,NOTHING beans hid for flower.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Yeh they look mint don't they and look like they do a great job in the room I suppose the price tag means quality...there might be a few on the bay u never know?


----------



## snoyl (May 23, 2014)

Alright girls took a tester of my exo last night,smells like cheesey feet and tastes like lemon detergent,not sure if im into it,garybhoy geez a necky x


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh they look mint don't they and look like they do a great job in the room I suppose the price tag means quality...there might be a few on the bay u never know?


them u showed are wayyy over priced, u can get a GOOD ufo one for like 5 bills new ish


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2PCs-VIPAR-Reflector-Red-Blue-LED-Grow-Light-400W-Growing-Veg-Flower-Hydro-Lamps-/191167971097?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c827fbf19


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Well just took the plunge and orered myself a ps4, not had a playstation in 10 years ive always been an xbox guy, 
Anyone recommend any good games for it?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2PCs-VIPAR-Reflector-Red-Blue-LED-Grow-Light-400W-Growing-Veg-Flower-Hydro-Lamps-/191167971097?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c827fbf19


Only 3w leds tho, the one shawny posted was 5W


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

watchdogs- blackflag-rivals-wolfenstein new order

yeh sae bt thats like 1.7k, just saying u can get as good for cheaper il take a look around properly im sure we could find em,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2PCS-Mars2-400w-LED-Grow-Light-5W-Led-Full-Spectrum-Veg-Flower-Kit-Free-Hanger-/321370535309?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4ad32d358d


----------



## snoyl (May 23, 2014)

Me and zedd have sat up all night vaping livers x blue rocket cheese sipping an 83 burgundy with "talk tonight" on repeat trying to hug it out the least u ignorant cunts can do is speak


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

that last one posted was 5w sae, eitehrway i would never use them for flower, but for veg sure


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmer said:


> Only 3w leds tho, the one shawny posted was 5W


Yeh ice ner ner lol them black dogs are suppose to be the bollocks mate I know there proper expensive but they are suppose to be the bollocks


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Man I missed exo lol nice to have a change once in a while.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Aye they don't look bad tbf but remember that price of the black dog is in us dollars....if in were gonna buy one it would be a black dog proofs in the pudding


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

About £1k for those blackdogs on fleabay delivered from the states


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Hi, I have just got a new 8in fan and it sounds like a jet engine. I need help wiring the fan to this controller. I hope someone can help because I am no electrician. I understand that I can wire to LF which will just control the fan. But if I use the environmental I don't know how to wire this? Do I bridge it?
Any help is grateful because I am no electrician.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Definitely for the veg tent but I did start off with one, was a 136w n China knock off long story short she failed miserably so don't cheap out.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> View attachment 3160231
> I hope someone can help.View attachment 3160229 View attachment 3160230


An what was the question?


----------



## snoyl (May 23, 2014)

Ok ok ok I come in peace.Can someone tell me,the lemony detergent taste from my exodus cheese,is that normal or could it be cause the bit I tried was quick dried?is there anything I can do to make it not taste so strong?


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

It never tastes the same quick dried. To me it taste like privet leaves....


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Its risky bizz diving into expensive tackle u don't know about defo need to do more research....Phillips have teamed up with some herb growing company and thier having a crack at led lights as well so u never know a few years time hid might be a thing of the past.....them ones ice put up don't look bad but they only use 195 actual watts from the wall so their questionable


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its risky bizz diving into expensive tackle u don't know about defo need to do more research....Phillips have teamed up with some herb growing company and thier having a crack at led lights as well so u never know a few years time hid might be a thing of the past.....them ones ice put up don't look bad but they only use 195 actual watts from the wall so their questionable


A lot of the research into LED`s in a horticultural application were done by Prof John allen of St andrews university, well worth a read about some of the stuff hes done over the years


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

I'll have to have a gander any links?.....it seems a lot more yanks are using LEDs as well now with good results...its just a shame they so damn expensive lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 23, 2014)

5 more years for led me tinks.....need to wait for the boom to end.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll have to have a gander any links?.....it seems a lot more yanks are using LEDs as well now with good results...its just a shame they so damn expensive lol


https://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/graduation/laureationaddresses/archive/june2010/johnallen/

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/physics/PHP_Global/Staff_Info.php?id=72


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

*LEDs Help Plant Growth*



Work by our Emeritus Professor John Allen on the use of light emitting diodes to promote plant growth has reached the pages of the trade magazine "Photonics Spectra".

Prof Allen has found that plants grown in daylight but with relatively small amounts of additional lighting from selected LEDs can develop much faster. For example, fuschias illiuminated with particular red LEDs can flower up to four weeks earlier than those grown under daylight alone. Ohter aspects of plant growth, for example overall shape or intensity of colour, can also be affected by the right LED spectrum. Prof Allen is a co-organiser of a workshop on the topic in the Netherlands in September.







_ Fuchsia plants grown in daylight but with additional lighting
from LEDs with different spectra._

Another way to modify the spectrum of light at a plant is to use a reflective surface, for example a bench covering, with an appropriate reflectivity spectrum. The British Horticultural Development Council has commissioned Prof Allen to devise a standardised protocol for the measurement of reflectivity spectra and to produce a catalogue of the spectra of surfaces relevant to horticulture.


Photonics Spectra Article
School of Physics and Astronomy


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

*Early history of light emitting diodes*
Emeritus Professor J W Allen of this School was involved in the early developments of light emitting diodes. This work is reported in a book just published on "Advances in Light Emitting Materials".

The first report of light emission when a current was passed through a semiconductor rectifying junction was by the British engineer and inventor H J Round in 1907. He used a contact between a metal wire and a silicon carbide crystal. Subsequently there were sporadic laboratory demonstrations of the effect in a variety of materials.




The first practical visible light-emitting diode was devised in John Allen's group at the Services Electronics Research Laboratory. A small production line was set up there in 1962. The material used was gallium phosphide containing controlled amounts of zinc and oxygen. They called these devices "crystal lamps"; the term "light emitting diode" came later. Gallium phosphide: zinc, oxygen devices dominated the LED market until the late 1970s.

The story has now been told in the opening chapter "Visible Light Emitting Diodes - The Formative Years" by J W Allen and H G Grimmeiss in a book recently published by Trans Tech Publications "Advances in Light Emitting Materials".

John Allen has been in the School for many years, and is now Emeritus Professor. One of his main research interests at present is the use of LEDs of specific wavelengths to influence aspects of the growth of plants.

First posted BDS 27.11.08


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> View attachment 3160231
> View attachment 3160229 View attachment 3160230
> 
> Hi, I have just got a new 8in fan and it sounds like a jet engine. I need help wiring the fan to this controller. I hope someone can help because I am no electrician. I understand that I can wire to LF which will just control the fan. But if I use the environmental I don't know how to wire this? Do I bridge it?
> Any help is grateful because I am no electrician.



looks like u do bridge it yeh, errrr, thats way big mate totally not needed like, i guess 1-2-3-4 are they for hum and temp probes??

my local does beasty controllers much like the ones on ebay BUT 1.5k mde for the job not light dimmers like ebay use.


im ordering my 8" this week.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120886856572


----------



## Lemon king (May 23, 2014)

fucking ebay sluts......


anyone had any real bargins latley??


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like u do bridge it yeh, errrr, thats way big mate totally not needed like, i guess 1-2-3-4 are they for hum and temp probes??
> 
> my local does beasty controllers much like the ones on ebay BUT 1.5k mde for the job not light dimmers like ebay use.
> 
> ...


I've a manrose mix-flo fan, very VERY good fan.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like u do bridge it yeh, errrr, thats way big mate totally not needed like, i guess 1-2-3-4 are they for hum and temp probes??
> 
> my local does beasty controllers much like the ones on ebay BUT 1.5k mde for the job not light dimmers like ebay use.
> 
> ...


Ice that fan u linked there only shifts 720m3 my 6"fan does the exact same and was a fiver cheaper than that one u just showed. I'll find a link for u


----------



## snoyl (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> It never tastes the same quick dried. To me it taste like privet leaves....


Aye its a strange one,I only grow for myself and a couple of very close mates so Im not sure Ill be able to smoke loads and loads of it if it keeps that lemony flavour,it really does taste like lemon kitchen cleaner,definitely an aquired taste


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Here ya go man, its a good bit quieter than the 8" one u looking at 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-STUBE150-6-100mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Here ya go man, its a good bit quieter than the 8" one u looking at
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-STUBE150-6-100mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8


Banging fan, whats the sound like?


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Cheers guys, I thought I was right, will try wire up tomorrow and see if I blow myself up lol. Going to make a mdf box for the fan to lower the noise. Was not sure about the 1234? also LR LF ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Here ya go man, its a good bit quieter than the 8" one u looking at
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-STUBE150-6-100mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8



i was looking at the other 8" wat doo like 927 m3 but ther like 80 qwid, wats yours like gary the 6? dropped ya temps with teh hood to acceptable or u dont know till it gets hot again?


still runnig strict side by side with cana and topmaxx if anyone remebers i was actaully doing it, and tbh at a glance id sa the topmax/mollasis is ahead of the boost? hmmm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Banging fan, whats the sound like?


Its pretty quiet mate, ive got it turned down just over half way and its almost silent, was a little load on full blast but if its in a tent or loft u wouldnt notice really, ive had this one almost a year and its been a gd buy


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Cheers guys, I thought I was right, will try wire up tomorrow and see if I blow myself up lol. Going to make a mdf box for the fan to lower the noise. Was not sure about the 1234? also LR LF ?


Will prob be summat like lower rear/lower front


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was looking at the other 8" wat doo like 927 m3 but ther like 80 qwid, wats yours like gary the 6? dropped ya temps with teh hood to acceptable or u dont know till it gets hot again?
> 
> 
> still runnig strict side by side with cana and topmaxx if anyone remebers i was actaully doing it, and tbh at a glance id sa the topmax/mollasis is ahead of the boost? hmmm


My temps have dropped from 36ish down to 28-29 sincez ive had cooltube in, 

The fan is a beast mate well worth 40 quid,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Will prob be summat like lower rear/lower front


Or actually thinking about it.....morwe likely to be Live Feed/Live Return


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My temps have dropped from 36ish down to 28-29 sincez ive had cooltube in,
> 
> The fan is a beast mate well worth 40 quid,


What fan did you buy mate if its a 6" for £40?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What fan did you buy mate if its a 6" for £40?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-STUBE150-6-100mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-STUBE150-6-100mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8


cheers mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What fan did you buy mate if its a 6" for £40?


Yeah the one ice just showed u mate, but I made a mistake its 45 quid for the 6"


----------



## snoyl (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-STUBE150-6-100mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8


Ice hows the cloni.g pal?im away to start new seeds and Ill be mainlining one so Ill do a step by step picture tutorial for u pal cause I always clone the tops.Really its no problem,goodnight ladies x


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah the one ice just showed u mate, but I made a mistake its 45 quid for the 6"


yeah i saw that lol, just had a look for it on amazon as i get amazon vouchers from doing those surveys, with the vouchers ive already got on my amazon account that fan is gonna cost me about £9 in cash on tuesday lol


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

some 7 week ched, smells fuckin lovely


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i saw that lol, just had a look for it on amazon as i get amazon vouchers from doing those surveys, with the vouchers ive already got on my amazon account that fan is gonna cost me about £9 in cash on tuesday lol


U wont regret buying it m8, it really is a great fan for the price, id go as far as to say it outperforms other better named brands, I was wary when I 1st got it but now I would never change it, and for 9 quid u cant complain either way lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U wont regret buying it m8, it really is a great fan for the price, id go as far as to say it outperforms other better named brands, I was wary when I 1st got it but now I would never change it, and for 9 quid u cant complain either way lol


Innit just, also looking at the stats online n it looks to be quitern move slightly more air than the RVK range from the same ppl


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

are you talking about that metal one you bought a while back gary? isn't it a bit louder than an rvk but your remedied it with a controller if i remember rightly.
fans are loud, i've not heard a quiet one yet, and i've used a few.

whoever can come up with one is on to a winner!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> are you talking about that metal one you bought a while back gary? isn't it a bit louder than an rvk but your remedied it with a controller if i remember rightly.
> fans are loud, i've not heard a quiet one yet, and i've used a few.
> 
> whoever can come up with one is on to a winner!


Yeah its the metal blue one I bought last year, its a little loud when up full blast but still not as loud as a lot of others, ive got mine turned down just over half way and its almost silent, u dont really hear it unless I open the tent.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> some 7 week ched, smells fuckin lovely


Very tasty, killing it as always matey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

insulated ducting quiets em down sumwhat,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

Email ic3


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 23, 2014)

Meet my Shepard , Baaaaaaa


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

sambo has been hitting the gym and hormones by the looks of it


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> sambo has been hitting the gym and hormones by the looks of it


An also appears to have bought a new hat


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

lol, i missed the hat!.

anybody smoking anything nice?


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 23, 2014)




----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

i can only wonder what you must be typing in to google to get these images, never mind what's going on in your head man!


----------



## Cherpy cherpy sheep sheep (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> i can only wonder what you must be typing in to google to get these images, never mind what's going on in your head man!


Sheep !


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

your latest victim?







must have give her a proper going over there##


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> lol, i missed the hat!.
> 
> anybody smoking anything nice?


Nope, nothing til tuesday for me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Well just got the chance of a job today, doing multi drop deliveries, 7 -2 mon-fri cash in hand and I get a company van, its only £200 a week but fuck it its a job and im desperate yo get back to work, just waiting on the boss calling me with a start date and ive also to go for a on job training day some point nxt week, things looking up at last, could be doing wit the extra finances,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

^^^^first pics a group, second is a thc bomb and the last two are a lemon which was supposed to be las lemon but I dunno......ask zeddd


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just got the chance of a job today, doing multi drop deliveries, 7 -2 mon-fri cash in hand and I get a company van, its only £200 a week but fuck it its a job and im desperate yo get back to work, just waiting on the boss calling me with a start date and ive also to go for a on job training day some point nxt week, things looking up at last, could be doing wit the extra finances,


Go for it mate, any money coming in is a bonus


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> ^^^^first pics a group, second is a thc bomb and the last two are a lemon which was supposed to be las lemon but I dunno......ask zeddd


zedd just knows wat he was told and considering who told him...... well yano........ hes a cunt.


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

i wondered what the fuck was going on when ice posted pics of plants?!?!

still be signing on then gaz cos 200 a week is enough to feed the kids but you'll still be skin and bone man!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> zedd just knows wat he was told and considering who told him...... well yano........ hes a cunt.


If it's good smoke it's a winner for me anyway, good to grow, good shape and looks like it'll yeild IMO......high hopes lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wondered what the fuck was going on when ice posted pics of plants?!?!
> 
> still be signing on then gaz cos 200 a week is enough to feed the kids but you'll still be skin and bone man!



shuddup CUNT,

and i agree we spend like 150 ish on scran and stuff, each week killer

physcosis looking green, all others too, popped few seedlings in, ghoji is good dog is good, exo/livers are good, fuksake,

just need it all dialled in, i hate lofts PERIOD.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wondered what the fuck was going on when ice posted pics of plants?!?!
> 
> still be signing on then gaz cos 200 a week is enough to feed the kids but you'll still be skin and bone man!


There far too healthy looking for ic3 ffs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wondered what the fuck was going on when ice posted pics of plants?!?!
> 
> still be signing on then gaz cos 200 a week is enough to feed the kids but you'll still be skin and bone man!


Like I said cash in hand, so yeah will still have other income, not gonna leave myself short


----------



## ghb (May 23, 2014)

no wonder yer plants are dying ice, feeding your kids fillet mignon while the plants are starving!

150 on the kids food though seriously!

fuck im geting the snip


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Like I said cash in hand, so yeah will still have other income, not gonna leave myself short


No doubt the company van will come in handy too gaz.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> no wonder yer plants are dying ice, feeding your kids fillet mignon while the plants are starving!
> 
> 150 on the kids food though seriously!
> 
> fuck im geting the snip



no shit,,, bak in day i used to just buy u know like fultons own and wateevr, but fuk that decided i sont want my kids brought up on black an white kwiksave no frills like iw as, so alll branded stuff, costs a shit ton, not to mention wat ive spent on shit in the house,,, if u havent been to mine u wouldnt know but mate,, i DO NOT live in a sqwat and my house is rather nice IMO. 3d tv all that shit, so scaty yes i am, but scab no imnot


AND
i let one little 5 ft plant die and shit i never hear the end of it

the clones are ALL still alive nr 2 weeks in bubble cloner i think now so should start seeing roots soon, i have sedlings in and growing so BAHAHAHA

cunts.
right bak to watchdogs,

wifes at hozzy with 19 month old, so the 4 yr old comes bak from nannas soon, shit kids....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Yeah too right hg, will save me a fortune on petrol on my car, just use the works van whenevr I can and use their fuel card for its diesel, not to mention I can do the odd job moving shit for ppl to make some extra cash at side,


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Good luck with the job garybhoy11....Here is the fan kit I got £125 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-HIGH-POWER-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-AND-DUCTING-KIT-/151105193373?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item232e92459d


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for helping Saerimmner
So LF is Live Feed and LR is Live Return. Still not sure how to wire up lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> Thanks for helping Saerimmner
> So LF is Live Feed and LR is Live Return. Still not sure how to wire up lol


Fuck all that wiring shit, get urself one of these, me and a cpl other lads in here use these for our fans, works a treat and only £6
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/300618574475?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=t&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah too right hg, will save me a fortune on petrol on my car, just use the works van whenevr I can and use their fuel card for its diesel, not to mention I can do the odd job moving shit for ppl to make some extra cash at side,


Vans also handy for plants and equipment too m8 when havin to move or hide shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

i use them gary lasted me AGGGGES so far, love em, wen i remebr to plug em in, just havent decided if the fan is actually on FULL wen its up full or i have to unplug to get it on full?

and yeh thats a industrail controller WAYYYY to much thats for like massive huge aircon and factory extractors

thunder and ligthing its very very frightening,

fucking scared at home alone


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Gash Flash,


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

You see I have a 2 fan controller but it buzzes like fuck on the ruck. Not tried it on the new fan yet so may be lucky yet. I only paid £2 on ebay haha for the large fan controller. Its like a variac which steps the voltage so no hum. Garybhoy11 does that speed controller Buzz? Its cheap enough too if it does the job. I nearly had heart attack when I plugged the 8in fan in. It really was like a jet engine, holy fucking shit, will be able to hear it at the corner shop  I am going to cut 6 x 20in squares of MDF and make a box for it and cut 2 x 8in holes for the fan. Doing this should make it nice and quiet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

smokehog said:


> You see I have a 2 fan controller but it buzzes like fuck on the ruck. Not tried it on the new fan yet so may be lucky yet. I only paid £2 on ebay haha for the large fan controller. Its like a variac which steps the voltage so no hum. Garybhoy11 does that speed controller Buzz? Its cheap enough too if it does the job. I nearly had heart attack when I plugged the 8in fan in. It really was like a jet engine, holy fucking shit, will be able to hear it at the corner shop  I am going to cut 6 x 20in squares of MDF and make a box for it and cut 2 x 8in holes for the fan. Doing this should make it nice and quiet.


Yeah that cheap controller I gave u the link for works perfect, and no it doesnt buzz or anything its quiet, its well worth the cash, even if u dont like it whats 6 quid, its at least worth a shot is it not, 
Like I said I have used mine almost a year with no probs and other have been using the same ones longer and not heard any complaints


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

no smoke ther silent, the bussing is the resistance made on the capacitor inside the controller

and gary while ours have lasted a lot of guys only lasted a week or 2, dons did i think?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no smoke ther silent, the bussing is the resistance made on the capacitor inside the controller
> 
> and gary while ours have lasted a lot of guys only lasted a week or 2, dons did i think?


But like I said for the price its worth a punt aint it,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> But like I said for the price its worth a punt aint it,


exaktly just sayin, suppose u get bad batch in everything, but the ones ive had and given out and whatnot absolutely na bovva


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Ic3m4l3, your right its a beast for £2 on ebay...

*I don't know what these low level sensors or high level sensor are, I guess I will have to buy temp cables for 1234 inputs if I want to use temp control but not bothered about that really. If I put neutral/live/earth into fan controller and then the LR and LF are the bridged wire so can be used in auto mode. Think I am nearly right. *


----------



## smokehog (May 23, 2014)

Going to defo buy one because I am always trying to blow myself up lol with my DIY missions lol Too much weed at times gets my mind working overtime lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

I've one of these, does the job perfect

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181018496123?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

off me swede. nice flash gaz


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

That's the first gash pic I've seen on here, smooooth


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've one of these, does the job perfect
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181018496123?nav=SEARCH



OHHHH is that a temp and humidity one? been loking for one of these and il explain why
most temp controlled fans have the sensor actually inside wer the fan is. now to ME personally that seems pointless COS u want it too kick in when your rom is hot NOT wen then insdie of your tube is hot....

u get my drift


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

i'm on thin ice already


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Imc used to throw up gash pics all the time last year, just thought id fill the void since he aint about anymore


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

should earn me a weeks vacation:


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OHHHH is that a temp and humidity one? been loking for one of these and il explain why
> most temp controlled fans have the sensor actually inside wer the fan is. now to ME personally that seems pointless COS u want it too kick in when your rom is hot NOT wen then insdie of your tube is hot....
> 
> u get my drift


That one seems to be a temp controlled one, I just looked at the pic first time round and thought it was the same as mine lol, mine looks the same but the dial on it controls the speed.


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Imc used to throw up gash pics all the time last year, just thought id fill the void since he aint about anymore


Don't they get removed ?, thought u burn in hell if u post vage pics ?, let me know coz I got some tidy beastiality vids


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

you valley boyos.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

garybhoy said:


>



ohh gaz ya missus will cut ur nut for that getting out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

will if you blame him for it lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

no doubt Sunni will be on my arse in the morning. rightly so but meh. its the weekend.


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you valley boyos.....


Fucking dead down ere m8, were only in daylight 5 hrs a day,we can see it further up the valley, but it don't shine on us much, rickets is rife, bla bla bla SHEEP


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> will if you blame him for it lmfao



ahahaha he aint noticed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh gaz ya missus will cut ur nut for that getting out


I take no responsibility for that one, thats all on Don lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

I did notice ya cunt u changed it so it looked like I posted it dickhead lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I take no responsibility for that one, thats all on Don lol


LIER. i seen teh email......

bahaha wanker u noticed coz i SAY u notice


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

Don, I seem a vid once of a bloke & 2 birds in Newcastle , walking along a road at night , the bloke filmed them & it went hence. " maa names Brenda ,& amm gonna eat some dog shite" she then scoured grass verge & found a womping dog turd & munched on it , I'm fine down ere cheers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I did notice ya cunt u changed it so it looked like I posted it dickhead lol


old ones are the best ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> old ones are the best ic3



i brough that shit to this thread, yeh ME,.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Don, I seem a vid once of a bloke & 2 birds in Newcastle , walking along a road at night , the bloke filmed them & it went hence. " maa names Brenda ,& amm gonna eat some dog shite" she then scoured grass verge & found a womping dog turd & munched on it , I'm fine down ere cheers.


pretty tame for up here baz. even for the younguns.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

http://www.scat-girls.com/scat-lesbians.html


ohh yehhhhh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

not my cuppa but whatever floats it man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not my cuppa but whatever floats it man.



me neither but since we was on teh scat subkect, my limits deep throat and a bit of rough anal, does me any more naaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

bit more than i needed there lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit more than i needed there lol.


LLOLOLL

was on about viewin not doin,


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> me neither but since we was on teh scat subkect, my limits deep throat and a bit of rough anal, does me any more naaaa


You say that, but once you've seen a bird suck a camel off. . .well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

sure ya was man


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.scat-girls.com/scat-lesbians.html
> 
> 
> ohh yehhhhh


Ice, that was shit !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> You say that, but once you've seen a bird suck a camel off. . .well


as i said afore each bloke floats his boat in a different moat. 

ARE YOU MR HANDS?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ice, that was shit !



lol NOOO
http://www.xvideos.com/video1483970/rough_anal_sex_-_punishthatbitch.com


DON has been spotted


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

WELL u bunch of wankers,

seems the rough anal gone and done it.

always one step to far ic3 FFS


----------



## Lemon king (May 23, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> You say that, but once you've seen a bird suck a camel off. . .well


haha this thread aint been funny in ages!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Missus has come yem, balls on plate time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Missus has come yem, balls on plate time


innit, these youngers dont undertsand don.

and lemo wer this ounce each of us was menna get/?


----------



## SHUK (May 23, 2014)

yadda yadda yadda....must be whiskey and beat the wife night....so quiet!...

65 elephants and no chance of thought...rest your fat ass and lay back with the shite u call weed.....posting dog pics and porn...what a load of pervo tossers, shows the level of IQ here....why does someone type `innit`....what a chav, probably some northern twat waiting for his benefits as he sits down to watch a repeat of jim will fix it`......vote cant come quick enough to get rid of the jocks....they can be the new wales....saggers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

I'm gonna get mine you ain't!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

SHUK said:


> yadda yadda yadda....must be whiskey and beat the wife night....so quiet!...
> 
> 65 elephants and no chance of thought...rest your fat ass and lay back with the shite u call weed.....posting dog pics and porn...what a load of pervo tossers, shows the level of IQ here....why does someone type `innit`....what a chav, probably some northern twat waiting for his benefits as he sits down to watch a repeat of jim will fix it`......vote cant come quick enough to get rid of the jocks....they can be the new wales....saggers.


Awww geaz a hug man  

Got owt sense te talk ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Another one for the ignore list


----------



## SHUK (May 23, 2014)

wtf is `owt`...and not really heard of `te` either......did you have a bad day at school?....forget to go?.....tut tut!...


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol NOOO
> http://www.xvideos.com/video1483970/rough_anal_sex_-_punishthatbitch.com


If I attempted that on my mrs, shed knife me & fuck off !


----------



## SHUK (May 23, 2014)

yup...ignore filter should leave me with the smart people and leave the numbheads to the numbhead ignore box.....happy days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm gonna get mine you ain't!


fuking share then wanker.



bazoomer said:


> If I attempted that on my mrs, shed knife me & fuck off !


fatten her up mate, they get more willing wen the rnot all skin and bones

and lol these noobs kkeep on a cummin this thread must be propper awsome


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

SHUK said:


> wtf is `owt`...and not really heard of `te` either......did you have a bad day at school?....forget to go?.....tut tut!...


Its spelt, what the fuck? Wtf is a mobile abbreviation, if your going to make a point at least do it right.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking share then wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's started a profile and only posted 5-6 times and they have all been in here, obviously another user that's been here before


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking share then wanker.
> Skin & bone be fucked,I slap her ass & ride the waves, with me old spice on .
> 
> 
> fatten her up mate, they get more willing wen the rnot all skin and bones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> He's started a profile and only posted 5-6 times and they have all been in here, obviously another user that's been here before


no shit sherlock


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no shit sherlock


You only know cos I told ye u fuckin retard


----------



## RobbieP (May 23, 2014)

yoyo ... thread killer in the house !!!


----------



## RobbieP (May 23, 2014)

well i did warn ya's ..................................................


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Fuck me you couldnt have cleared the room quicker if you had walked in with a machine gun lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Evening Robbie, hows tricks mate? 
It does seem every time u appear everycunt else disappears lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening Robbie, hows tricks mate?
> It does seem every time u appear everycunt else disappears lol


Probably dont help where he turns up at midnight every time lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Easy sae what u saying man? How did u get on with the bubble bags and that trim u found? What did u do with it in the end?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Just orderd me sen a new 250 ballast bulb reflector and hangers for 62 butty not a bad price I say...need a mh in there this cfl ain't cutting it and they sent drinking fast enough and sitting in soggy coco ain't helping matters at all can't wait till it gets here man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just orderd me sen a new 250 ballast bulb reflector and hangers for 62 butty not a bad price I say...need a mh in there this cfl ain't cutting it and they sent drinking fast enough and sitting in soggy coco ain't helping matters at all can't wait till it gets here man


Yeah shawn the cfls are ok but not great eh? Im loving it with the new cooltube and 600 running temps are sweet and the exo is loving it, the seedling are doing bett as well not stretching as much,
Mine are under a dual spec hps tho ive still not got round to getting a mh yet, just use tje dual for veg and a red spec hps for flower with cfls at sides


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Fu kin hell maybe its me that clears the room, evercunt I reply to goes quiet, speak up cunts, lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Yeh my cfl is keeping.my nodes tight but growth is too slow for what I'm after I'm used to hid bulbs too much I think...flower room is sound tho loving the 1200 watts and now the suns fucked off for a bit my temps are perfect...glaf.you got all your shit together again...my exo smells sooo sweet its unreal and I'm only 20 days in lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks mate, im pretty happy myself again now Im up and runnin properly again, will be even happier when I get a harvest in, u know what its like not growing for a while, are u not still waiting for that 1st harvest again its killer aint it,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Lol killer ain't the word mate this 3 weeks has gone on for about 3 month lol I've still got 5 week to go man its like its taking forever


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

i could have lent u a brand new 600MH if u wanted soppy bolox


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Easy sae what u saying man? How did u get on with the bubble bags and that trim u found? What did u do with it in the end?


Evening mate, just checking in on here before crashing out, you all ok?

Did a dry sift with the trim thru the 230micron bag, got a good few grams of kief from it, will chuck the pics up tomorrow when ive taken em off my phone, quite good timing in the end as it gave me a day or 2 of smoke for me n the missus n other than having that I wouldnt have had a smoke for about 2-3 weeks lol, next time i can afford a smoke is this tuesday coming n so by then it woulda been bout 4 weeks without a smoke if it werent for your bags n that trim lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Tell me bout it man ive only been back at it a cpl days so their tiny liitle things just now, but im stil in lookin at em 20 times a day, thinkin grow u little bastards grow lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thanks mate, im pretty happy myself again now Im up and runnin properly again, will be even happier when I get a harvest in, u know what its like not growing for a while, are u not still waiting for that 1st harvest again its killer aint it,


On that note..... I moved a Blue Pit over to the LED veg room yesterday so should be taking cuts off that in the next week or 2 so will shout you when your is ready lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening mate, just checking in on here before crashing out, you all ok?
> 
> Did a dry sift with the trim thru the 230micron bag, got a good few grams of kief from it, will chuck the pics up tomorrow when ive taken em off my phone, quite good timing in the end as it gave me a day or 2 of smoke for me n the missus n other than having that I wouldnt have had a smoke for about 2-3 weeks lol, next time i can afford a smoke is this tuesday coming n so by then it woulda been bout 4 weeks without a smoke if it werent for your bags n that trim lol


Good stuff mate glad they came in handy, and u got a bit of smoke from that trim, u must be near harvest with some bp are u not? So u will have plenty smoke for a while after that.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol killer ain't the word mate this 3 weeks has gone on for about 3 month lol I've still got 5 week to go man its like its taking forever


 I know your pain mate.....still got 6-7 weeks left on the BP


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Good stuff mate glad they came in handy, and u got a bit of smoke from that trim, u must be near harvest with some bp are u not? So u will have plenty smoke for a while after that.


 they have been flowering for 2-3 weeks so another 6-7 to go still


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> they have been flowering for 2-3 weeks so another 6-7 to go still


Fuck I thot u were further on than that, ur in same boat as me, nott much cash and little or no smoke, and im still at least 16 weeks till any sign of a harvest, I feel ur pain man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Tell me bout it man ive only been back at it a cpl days so their tiny liitle things just now, but im stil in lookin at em 20 times a day, thinkin grow u little bastards grow lol


im like that with these seedlings ive got fuksake, the exo is a lil beast of shawney,, well happy with her, the ghoji is goin ab it nuts since topping and lcoing the top, shes getting cut again soon, il stick the things in the cloner weather these root or not, ther not dead and green, lil yellow round edges but ther not dead so i may start seeing roots soon 10 days in now ish i think

im week 2-3 in with the exo and livers


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck I thot u were further on than that, ur in same boat as me, nott much cash and little or no smoke, and im still at least 16 weeks till any sign of a harvest, I feel ur pain man


16 weeks?? what the fuck are you growing? time? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im like that with these seedlings ive got fuksake, the exo is a lil beast of shawney,, well happy with her, the ghoji is goin ab it nuts since topping and lcoing the top, shes getting cut again soon, il stick the things in the cloner weather these root or not, ther not dead and green, lil yellow round edges but ther not dead so i may start seeing roots soon 10 days in now ish i think
> 
> im week 2-3 in with the exo and livers


You started playing with that aero cloner yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 23, 2014)

Aye time drags its bollocks when ya waiting for something don't it lol...yellowing on the bottom leaves is a good thing ice means roots are on the way right I'm off to bed now I'm fucked laters lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You started playing with that aero cloner yet?


no room, fuking big,,, i THINK il be able to integrate both yours and mine, wanna make sures mine works and get a smaller tub for your lid, fuking hyaaawg thing that is, take me tent in 1. wen i get my dry tent p then be cus use it in bottom under 250cfl for cloning wen im not drying,

gary bulb? tuesday if u want i can send?

going bed message me over ther il get in the AM


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 16 weeks?? what the fuck are you growing? time? lol


Lol no, the exo I have will be a mother so veg for a few weeks before I take cuts then another 2 weeks till root and potted up then another cpl weeks veg for cuts then 10 weeks flower, the seedlings I got are only 3 days above soil so 5 weeks veg then 10-11 weeks flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no room, fuking big,,, i THINK il be able to integrate both yours and mine, wanna make sures mine works and get a smaller tub for your lid, fuking hyaaawg thing that is, take me tent in 1. wen i get my dry tent p then be cus use it in bottom under 250cfl for cloning wen im not drying,
> 
> gary bulb? tuesday if u want i can send?
> 
> going bed message me over ther il get in the AM


What bulb??


----------



## SHUK (May 23, 2014)

listen up skanks....instead of going out and gettin the whiskey in, a blue pill and some lube for the dogs ring....STOP and say to yourself...`NO`...i will not do this after my next harvest....then take yourself down to a decent hydro shop and buy the latest equipment (that`s just `stuff` in translated jock).....invest to harvest......but I guess you`ll all stick to candle light and begging.....

tards who think they are inventing then wheel again....i veg`d for 5 weeks, 3 days above soil, watered 3 times a day, nappy changed 6 times a week, dogs bollox licked 3 times a night....bla bla fkin bla......only thing you`ll see grow is the beard on your birds chin.....ffs every forum has its dummies.....

time to suck on an egg and focus my attention on my own shit...if I learn something here it`s not to bother to correct or converse with retards....

......chakka chakka chakka.....chakka fuckin khan...u know it saddo`s.....go beg for soil mofo`s...../


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2014)

Gary, I took some exo cuts yesterday as cloning practice for my mate, when they are rooted did u want a couple you can bang straight into flower from clone? Crashing out now so read ya answer in the morning lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> wtf is `owt`...and not really heard of `te` either......did you have a bad day at school?....forget to go?.....tut tut!...


Incorrect use of an ellipsis you dumb fuck!


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> listen up skanks....instead of going out and gettin the whiskey in, a blue pill and some lube for the dogs ring....STOP and say to yourself...`NO`...i will not do this after my next harvest....then take yourself down to a decent hydro shop and buy the latest equipment (that`s just `stuff` in translated jock).....invest to harvest......but I guess you`ll all stick to candle light and begging.....
> 
> tards who think they are inventing then wheel again....i veg`d for 5 weeks, 3 days above soil, watered 3 times a day, nappy changed 6 times a week, dogs bollox licked 3 times a night....bla bla fkin bla......only thing you`ll see grow is the beard on your birds chin.....ffs every forum has its dummies.....
> 
> ...


 Adolf where ya been man, ya mother stopped stealing turds outta ya arse yet ?...been busy taking photos at the leisure centre.?......but mebbe not Adolf, his trolling never missed and this last effort was...a bit ....you know ....lame


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Morning zeddd, how's the green crack treating you lol


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning zeddd, how's the green crack treating you lol


 good thanks man, picked it very early for undisclosed reasons so dunno the full tang with it yet but a promising cash cropper ie strong enough with good weight for me to run it..........aching from mixing supersoil yesterday but the joy of no feeding schedule in flower cant be overstated tbh and you do get fukin quality buds if its right....exo is loving supersoil at 1 week flower


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

been making my own mychorrizae for it, the soil is in 3 wheelie bins and I dusted the top with rice flour and now I have a full bloom of myco candy floss covering my soil....no need for expensive myco powders that don't bloom


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> been making my own mychorrizae for it, the soil is in 3 wheelie bins and I dusted the top with rice flour and now I have a full bloom of myco candy floss covering my soil....no need for expensive myco powders that don't bloom



my god i couldnt imagine making that soil in wheelie bins round my gaff, my neighbours be like WAT THE FUUUUUK.. and report me, yeh fucking new builds and poncey middle class cunts, yano the type u move in and the housing provides plant pots and water recycle but

CUNTS.
hahaha

kids hme from hospitall 4 hrs last night, cost me 70 qwid, NIIICE fuking bullshit and the wee one may hve to go in again.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my god i couldnt imagine making that soil in wheelie bins round my gaff, my neighbours be like WAT THE FUUUUUK.. and report me, yeh fucking new builds and poncey middle class cunts, yano the type u move in and the housing provides plant pots and water recycle but
> 
> CUNTS.
> hahaha
> ...


Schools must be a damn sight better round those areas


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What bulb??



aww for fuksake

600MH


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Schools must be a damn sight better round those areas



yeh mate none o fthat iner city bullshit. they have thrown loads of money at local schools and parks, shit even my daughter ingfacts has a indoor heated pool

dont get me wrong it cool and that just these new house aint got th ebiggest gardens, mines what 100ftx25? ish roughly without loking or measuring, and too many rules, cant move shed, cant have front garden fenceup as its all open plan blah blah blah



ATTT ,LLLLASSSST

BAK IN STOCK
get in.
http://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=30733


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

A fucking pool! I went to an all boys catholic school lol same goes for secondary and i can assure you we had no pool their either lol we had fields back in my day n thay did the job! Fucking fandangled swimming pools, whats next intersex schools?! ANARCHY


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Anyone here make cheese? Was thinking of giving it a go.


That sounded incredibly hipster lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone here make cheese? Was thinking of giving it a go.
> 
> 
> That sounded incredibly hipster lol



ul manage it with those slippers,,sign of class

i went here to school.
http://www.bromptonhall.n-yorks.sch.uk/


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my god i couldnt imagine making that soil in wheelie bins round my gaff, my neighbours be like WAT THE FUUUUUK.. and report me, yeh fucking new builds and poncey middle class cunts, yano the type u move in and the housing provides plant pots and water recycle but
> 
> CUNTS.
> hahaha
> ...


 that's why im renting a large house with 2 acres to hide in cant stand middle class neighbours.....the toffs don't give a fuk lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Man I wish I could post my secondary school lol its massive,next to a church n owned by the church lol we had a chapel inside n all. It use to be a boarding school.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

lol that scholl crest our class designed too, i miss that school, all outdoor pursuits

and yeh zedd, this was a means to a end to get on the council bak home, 900 qwid i get bak with locl coucnil propper and not housing. older houses and hhuuges gardens, my pals is like size of a football pitch. the inlaws has a ok ish garden all wild with trees n brambles, n very wildlife,

long story short wer putting a dozen photos out bak tomoz, fukit, i got seedlings too, ther going in hahaha may veen do a outdoors livers/exo

@zeddd i would have thought u would own not rent?


hanggg onnn zeddD? 3 d's


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

YOU order em zeddd with 3 d's and il have teh freebies

na bovva

oh for fuksake could have swore u posted that banner

FUKOFF WITH YA ADVERTS


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

I used to own 2 properties....then ....well......yano......so yeah private tennant big house weed pays rent I got some other work I do at home and I always want to move after a few years and buying fuks with that, need to keep moving forward somehow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I used to own 2 properties....then ....well......yano......so yeah private tennant big house weed pays rent I got some other work I do at home and I always want to move after a few years and buying fuks with that, need to keep moving forward somehow


sumhow being the word hard nowadays alsmost seems just as u get going, u get FUCKED sumhow

u have very eclectric tastes in avvys? lol
i hade a mortgae at 18,new car,career and well,, as you said,....yano....

dint have no black smoooooth leather slippers mind,

£&%&w$%&$w&^%*e%^$%£$%^%&


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> wtf is `owt`...and not really heard of `te` either......did you have a bad day at school?....forget to go?.....tut tut!...


YA DIRTY CLATTY SCABBIE WEE BLACK BASTARD GO AND WASH YER FEET YA FUCKING TINKER.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> YA DIRTY CLATTY SCABBIE WEE BLACK BASTARD GO AND WASH YER FEET YA FUCKING TINKER.


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

good morning you fine bunch of human beings, how is everybody doing today? bacon egg n black pudding with hp and a cuppa tea, an ideal way to start the day, makes being stuck in work bearable.

i think i'm gonna chop some blue pit and cheese today, they are only 51 days but look done, i have an 8th of dry weed and a little lump of hash i made the other week so i think i'll be dry if i wait any longer.

gonna trim whilst watching the playoff final for a bit of entertainment, you watchin shawny?

come on the rams!! lol my mate is a derby fan and he doesn't want them to come up cause he was sick last time they came up getting the piss taken about the fact they had the worst points tally in prem history.

looks done, feels it too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

just take a branch for yourself ghb the exo is NOT done in 8 weeks, i was looking at sum last night 8 weeks in and naaa starting ripen tho..

infact day 51 thats like 7 weeks? no mate really id wait


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Looking sweet bud


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

it's done enough to smoke, if i leave it any longer it will just foxtail anyway 




there aint any pistils left on her.

maybe your environment aint, ahem.... perfect.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's done enough to smoke, if i leave it any longer it will just foxtail anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? u disspapoint me G? thought ud wanna have teh finished product rather than tryina convince yourself the rdone wen ther not? 7 weeks? na take abranch if its just for you coz ur running low.

ur gunna do wat ur gunna do,... but id leave it.


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

ok, i'll leave the ched for you then ice, these blue pit are getting it though! fuck paying for weed, it breaks my heart


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> ok, i'll leave the ched for you then ice, these blue pit are getting it though! fuck paying for weed, it breaks my heart



hhahahau wont regret it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> good morning you fine bunch of human beings, how is everybody doing today? bacon egg n black pudding with hp and a cuppa tea, an ideal way to start the day, makes being stuck in work bearable.
> 
> i think i'm gonna chop some blue pit and cheese today, they are only 51 days but look done, i have an 8th of dry weed and a little lump of hash i made the other week so i think i'll be dry if i wait any longer.
> 
> ...


Hahaha ye fucker no i can't go to then pub to watch it Mrs is at work so gonna tune in to the radio I think...aye if we go up its gonna be hard but its worth 60m to us so would be handy like....if that's all i had left I'd be chopping as well mate lol i got another 5 or so weeks to go yet its killing me man.....right time for a joint followed by a bacon sarnie u got me started now


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Morning ice, zedd , shaun , relax, gaz , ghb, sae n any other cunt I forgot whos up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Easy rob how's it going mate


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy rob how's it going mate


Wooooooohooooooo someone replied to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Alright man im good , 
Running low on green as had to sort a mate out until he chops next but hopefully im choppong again next weekend so shud be all good 
Thank fuck its sat , had a shit week at work lol

hows u pal?


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

@zedd soil mix sounds really good man !


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Morning ice, zedd , shaun , relax, gaz , ghb, sae n any other cunt I forgot whos up lol


Morning bud, not like you to grace us with your presence so early lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

sad that shawney, can't you just watch the stream at least?! www.thefirstrow.eu

i don't give two shiney shites about who wins really but i'll watch for entertainment purposes, shit now that the footy has finished.

nd morning robbie, you must have shitty breath or something cause it can't just be coincidence! either that or your a schizo and you are half the people on here that why when you are here nobody else is!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Imma have to slow down on my smoke if I want it to last me till next chop...fuck running out lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Yeh I'm all good mate low on green me self gotta try n score some today match day so should be fun lol....aye one good thing about work is days off feel soooo fucking gooooood lol I could do with a strong well ferted soil....my exo are hungry bitches man and if that's the strain I'm gonna grow I need to get it dialled in 3weeks in flower and there eating themselves lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

I got an oz of exo yesterday for my week off next week but I'll have a good go at it all day today n tomorrow 2 lol


Forgot how dense those nugs were n I've let it in a jar with my humidor to see if that odor improves which it should Rh is 61 so perfect cure zone...fingers crossed but she should improve,odor is present on grinding the material but not really there when I pop the jar


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning bud, not like you to grace us with your presence so early lol


Not my fault standards have dropped lol this place used to be kickin it at all hours  lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Yeah rambos gone offline for a little so when he's back you'll have your night possie lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Im not abig exo fan as alot of you know, it yeilds plenty n stinks to fuck but imo it just doesnt do anything to me lol 
great cash cropper though 
I love the psyco though.... 
even the exo smell annoys me after abit haha
I have some skunk going at minute now thats a oldskool smell I love


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

I've tried the exo n psychosis but they were both from different ppl so it's hard to say bud defo psychosis for the win.my dbxl makes shit of this exo odor at the moment but my dbxl has been curing since April 13


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Lsd getting chopped next week - 10 days ..... looks alot thicker than her last run


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Cheers for that link g I'll try and load it up later I say I'm not a huge footy fan but like to see me local do well and england of course and that's about it really....cmon you gotta cheer us rams on g  

Aye prolapse the exo are nice dense nugs ain't they...the way mine are smelling now I've a feeling this is gonna be some of the tastiest cheese I've ever had it smells sooo sweet and pungent it makes me fanny wet


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Nice man dbxl from breeders?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lsd getting chopped next week - 10 days ..... looks alot thicker than her last run


I've still those lsd beans to pop, really looking forward to it...was gonna pop critical kush(fem),lsd(fem), cheese surprise,fireballs n dbxl but I've decided against the critical kush this round n pop a few extra regs n find me a fine as hoe but keep the one fem lsd so I don't do a Gary n pop all males lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Do love me a bit a skunk...I was gonna invest in some skunk #1sseeds but got gifted a clone so thought fuck it lol and just cracked on with her


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Nice man dbxl from breeders?


Deep blue x liver it's a breeders boutique freebies I got with my dog fem (which in my opinion surpassed the dog)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've tried the exo n psychosis but they were both from different ppl so it's hard to say bud defo psychosis for the win.my dbxl makes shit of this exo odor at the moment but my dbxl has been curing since April 13


The exo and psychosis both grow similar for me and both good cash croppers but for the smell and taste psychosis wins hands down I reckon


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The exo and psychosis both grow similar for me and both good cash croppers but for the smell and taste psychosis wins hands down I reckon


 the psychosis I tried was zeddds and i found it really difficult to put the flavour into words, a real quality smoke...found myself smelling her every chance I got. I'd rather the psychosis to the exo.


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Deep blue x liver it's a breeders boutique freebies I got with my dog fem (which in my opinion surpassed the dog)


Never grew or tasted dog if im honest mate  
Something ive always wanted to but never had time to .... any dog clones floating about round here? 

Lsd is a lovely smoke and in flower it smells like lemon candy so sugary its sickly lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Never grew or tasted dog if im honest mate
> Something ive always wanted to but never had time to .... any dog clones floating about round here?
> 
> Lsd is a lovely smoke and in flower it smells like lemon candy so sugary its sickly lol


If you get a chance try the blue pit. That's gonna be my next purchase once their stocked again. I'm sure theirs a few clones floating about. You always did speak highly of the lsd, I'm really looking forward to her now


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Never grew or tasted dog if im honest mate
> Something ive always wanted to but never had time to .... any dog clones floating about round here?
> 
> Lsd is a lovely smoke and in flower it smells like lemon candy so sugary its sickly lol


Ive a m8 has some LSD on the go, think he chops in a couple weeks time. He's not much of a grower, used to rely on me coming checking his shit but I haven't seen his grow in a couple of months, had to let him learn for himself this time. Be interesting to see in a few weeks how it turns out. I'll be gettin some off him so ill thro up a few pics when I do see how he fairs


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

shawney that link is fucked, google the firstrow though or feed2all, you'll get it on.

the dog is a cracker robbie but i think the blue pit is better purely based on yield and flower time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

That would be great,sound hg...you boozing already hg?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Yeh I'd love to grow a psy out looks like ill have to stick to exo for a bit tho lol got a few more gth and bubba kush seeds tho if I need a different smoke love them strains....green cracks tempting but I just having the room to start multi straining really I need a good cash crop something that sells strait away

Just sent u few pics of the BB g


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

Looks a good day here lads and there was me telling myself I wasn't goina drink this weekend lol. Now the suns out how can I not lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That would be great,sound hg...you boozing already hg?


Not yet m8 but u must be reading my fuckin mind lol. Na I've a few things to go do first. Need new tyres on my car so need that sorted


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

An Irishman not drinking......fuck off lmao


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

where there is sun, there shall be found half naked women pissed on cheap wine, how can any man resist, a few drops of the namesake in the drink and it's goodnight!

tyres can wait, they'll be as baldy as the snatch you take home tonight. get on the whisky or whatever you fuckers drink


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Pretty sure that's an oxymoron séan lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

i got sum dug in the bubble cloner robbie, let u know wen i see sum roots, got the ghoji too, and the physcosis, and exo and livers,and mk ultra and 3 beanzboyz stuff and a bubba kush i think? summert shawny sent me bowt 9 mon bak


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

ice the mk, goji and even some cuts of the dog are bamboo, be warned!>

let them get over 2 ft in veg and you are fucked


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Fucking pissing it down here!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got sum dug in the bubble cloner robbie, let u know wen i see sum roots, got the ghoji too, and the physcosis, and exo and livers,and mk ultra and 3 beanzboyz stuff and a bubba kush i think? summert shawny sent me bowt 9 mon bak


If you haven't killed it by the time I'm setup I'll take a psychosis off u but I'll have to get a good success rate on cloning first so I can return the favour once I find a good pheno in my freebies.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> where there is sun, there shall be found half naked women pissed on cheap wine, how can any man resist, a few drops of the namesake in the drink and it's goodnight!
> 
> tyres can wait, they'll be as baldy as the snatch you take home tonight. get on the whisky or whatever you fuckers drink


If I don't get tyres today I can't get them tomoro an then on Monday I've to drive 150 mile into relaxes country wer they'll charge me twice as much for them, or maybe more cos I'm a nordie cunt lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

weather aint great here tbh.

my bro is moving house, i hope i haven't got to chip in ffs, had plans for today.


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

I have some green crack x nyc diesel seedlings going at minute


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

@ic3, if anyone gets a psychosis cut before me there's goina be all out war I tell ye lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If I don't get tyres today I can't get them tomoro an then on Monday I've to drive 150 mile into relaxes country wer they'll charge me twice as much for them, or maybe more cos I'm a nordie cunt lol


You'll know ur in my neck of the woods when everyone looks similar and they call townies city slickers lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

ah well, how about some part worns 

ireland is fucked with the euro, my mates sister lives near the border, she drives to the north to do her shopping reckons it is half price.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I have some green crack x nyc diesel seedlings going at minute


You're always running some interesting strains man


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

crazy miss hyde or green love potion should not be overlooked....nice steady plant.....will produce a very good jar full or two!...samsara seeds i think.
if you have had any bonus pay or back dated benefit cash...then go out and treat yourself to tahoe based strain from cali connection....normally £14 per bean but a beautiful strain......if you want some pure quality then check out sannie`s seeds...sugar punch or killing fields....amazing strains with one or two real gems!...

failing all of those...stick to what your growing and enjoy your average salad....
as usual muppets jump on green crack in the same way idiots jumped on cheese.....go sandpaper your face and take a minute to understand that your just running in `loop mode`....if you want a head high then go sniff lighter gas!....if your rolling another 30mins after the first then your rolling a turd......
i guess you can`t educate those who drag there knuckles on the ground when they walk......

**a lot of dog clones here without the need to ask....mainly jack`s and cairns....mofo`s have the ability to lick there own ring.....
woof bellends,,,


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> ah well, how about some part worns
> 
> ireland is fucked with the euro, my mates sister lives near the border, she drives to the north to do her shopping reckons it is half price.


We've fucking 23% tax down here mate, not the greatest when you're country is dependent on tourism. Was better when we had the punt


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

That's one of the best things about summer the clothes them women wear jeez man no wonder man gets told off lol.....look at ice with all his strains ya jammy cunt u taking any livers cuts?


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Got a few nice strains comming through the tent in next few rounds  
Skunk91
Skunk91 x exo 
psyco
psyco x sssdh
grape krush x livers
g13 x nl 
g13 x firestarter
cherry puff
banana puff
cookies and creme
all veggin at min from seed or clones various sizes n ages


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Nigga we got break statements in these loop constructs so go fuck a duck if else suck a dick lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> ice the mk, goji and even some cuts of the dog are bamboo, be warned!>
> 
> let them get over 2 ft in veg and you are fucked


 lol im finding that with the blue pit, running em 12/12 FS an 2 of em are already over 4ft lol

Out of interest mate how long do your BP normally go for?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Got a few nice strains comming through the tent in next few rounds
> Skunk91
> Skunk91 x exo
> psyco
> ...


banana puff n cookies n creme sound interesting, any info on em?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Got a few nice strains comming through the tent in next few rounds
> Skunk91
> Skunk91 x exo
> psyco
> ...


You'd make a tidy bit selling clones mate lol I'm sure rimmer would be interested for his mate


Spoke 2 soon


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

Oh fuck nearly forgot, morning all


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Who the fuck is that shuk bellend?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You'd make a tidy bit selling clones mate lol I'm sure rimmer would be interested for his mate
> 
> 
> Spoke 2 soon


LLOL, maybe further down the line but atm gonna have to stick to 3-4 strains over at the veg place due to space restrictions


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

interesting one that sae, my blue pits went 11 weeks some of them but that was from seed in a room that had no light for a week so they kinda revegged.

in a good garden, from cutting i'm finding they are done at 8 weeks, big buds and rock solid


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> ah well, how about some part worns
> 
> ireland is fucked with the euro, my mates sister lives near the border, she drives to the north to do her shopping reckons it is half price.


Yeah loads do that ghb, I live north but mostly work in the south cos they pay more money, living down ther is costly as fuck tho. There's nearly more northerners down ther now than polish ffs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Who the fuck is that shuk bellend?


Snoyl/holy Fail/one of the other newbie bellends with a new account im guessing


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

sambo on a benzo binge= one shuck cunt got to be

he loves to troll


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

That's another one to add to the ignore list lol why do they always sound so jealous and bitter??? Oh cuz they are fucking wankers


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> interesting one that sae, my blue pits went 11 weeks some of them but that was from seed in a room that had no light for a week so they kinda revegged.
> 
> in a good garden, from cutting i'm finding they are done at 8 weeks, big buds and rock solid


good to hear, so far everyone ive asked has just given me a window of 9-12 weeks depending on pheno lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah loads do that ghb, I live north but mostly work in the south cos they pay more money, living down ther is costly as fuck tho. There's nearly more northerners down ther now than polish ffs lol


Nearly lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, if anyone gets a psychosis cut before me there's goina be all out war I tell ye lol


obviously


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You'd make a tidy bit selling clones mate lol I'm sure rimmer would be interested for his mate
> 
> 
> Spoke 2 soon



wayya meen sell? sit we dont pay for em,,, oh but this is robbie, so yeh wont be free.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> sambo on a benzo binge= one shuck cunt got to be
> 
> he loves to troll


 Nah not rambo, doesnt have the same mannerisms n stuff as Rambo when hes trolling


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya meen sell? sit we dont pay for em,,, oh but this is robbie, so yeh wont be free.


Obviously not us lol but associates haha fuck that shit


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> banana puff n cookies n creme sound interesting, any info on em?


Yeah loads of info  ......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> obviously


Lol, really m8 i ain't bothered who gets it ffs, as long as I get it too.......,FIRST LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah loads of info  ......


Fancy chucking up who the breeders are an ill have a gander, save you copy n pasting loads of shit into here lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

well whoever it is it's somebody who we know from here, obv got nowt better to do.

fucking dragging here this morning, i wanna just go and chop some plants and smoke a few joints, is that too much to ask?!


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya meen sell? sit we dont pay for em,,, oh but this is robbie, so yeh wont be free.


Ive never charged anyone here for a clone lol .... om not rambo ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, really m8 i ain't bothered who gets it ffs, as long as I get it too.......,FIRST LOL



yh shes inn that shit soil stuff, fucking reeks, ima let her veg up then put her in canna pro, i think soil gets slowr growth eitherway shes geen and alive andmy temps have chilled the fuk, i thinkim starting to get into teh swing of things now

going to waterworld this afternooon, should be interetsing, gotta rake me speedos out.

no never said u did charge u just fukoff wen its time to do the do,

and r all about the wonga we know this


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

haha, bet you look like daniel craig in them ice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

You gonna be allowed into the pool with that leg?


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fancy chucking up who the breeders are an ill have a gander, save you copy n pasting loads of shit into here lol


Lol I was takin the piss  

I do have some info on them though. 
The puff is from gage green and the cookies is from exotic genetics

cookies n creme just won best hybrid at last months cannanis cup


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha, bet you look like daniel craig in them ice!



yeh and me 1 varuca sock so i dont knock my scar tissue on ankle,,

anyone cummig thers a jacuzi, man love ,,1 world!!! YO!

cannabis cup winner means nowt robbie cummon u know this


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Fuck me don't go scaring the kids ice poor fuckers I can just see em all now...bailing out as big ice comes wading in wearing a pink mankini


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Ewwwwww


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

i wouldn't miss it for the world, bathing in your piss sounds appealing.

stoke or york?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me don't go scaring the kids ice poor fuckers I can just see em all now...bailing out as big ice comes wading in wearing a pink mankini


Hahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wouldn't miss it for the world, bathing in your piss sounds appealing.
> 
> stoke or york?


 err not sayin coz like il be only 6ft7 19 stone dude in speedos and a sock on 1 foot with a limp
yagetme?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

U think soils slow ic3, I'm goina mail u two pics from 7 days ago and then two from yesterday to u see the difference a week makes in wilma systems, let me know what ye'a think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

LETS ROCK!

I KNOW WAT WILMAS ARE LIKE i used to use 2x20pots


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

I dont understand why ice thinks im all about money ... I grow percy .. breed ... give away my crosses n give away clones ..... dont get how that makes me about wonga. Only time I ever charged owt was when I sold over a grands worth of seeds to jimmy for 100 I think he got the bettet deal ..... lol 
I wish I was about money , wouldnt be so skint all the time then


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Post em on here...pls


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Lolol.....aye I love going swimming we go splash landings at Alton towers its good fun but Yeh g that always plays on my mind when we're there all those pissy kids pissing themselves everywhere burrghhh


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LETS ROCK!
> 
> I KNOW WAT WILMAS ARE LIKE i used to use 2x20pots


I know u did m8, just to show others tho. It's cos I only see them at the weekends and every time I come back there's a big difference, goina flower them next weekend


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

i'm not one to judge, i wouldn't think twice about pissing in the pool, fuck i piss in the bath me lad.

i actually think if you get out the pool for a piss your a bit of a hom. especially a hot jacuzzi


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm not one to judge, i wouldn't think twice about pissing in the pool, fuck i piss in the bath me lad.
> 
> i actually think if you get out the pool for a piss your a bit of a hom. especially a hot jacuzzi


Used to piss in my wetsuit when out in the sea lol, fair heats u up!


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

it's only a bodily secretion after all, like sweat, pissing in a wetsuit is genius!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

....fuckin ell lads


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Hahaha dirty fucker I piss in the shower but not the bath cmon man....Yeh everyone pisses in the swimming pools if u say u don't u a liar lol...splash landings has an outdoor jacuzzi its bostin man tthat's where I normally reside after half hours play


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha dirty fucker I piss in the shower but not the bath cmon man....Yeh everyone pisses in the swimming pools if u say u don't u a liar lol...splash landings has an outdoor jacuzzi its bostin man tthat's where I normally reside after half hours play


Pissing in my wetsuit was as far as I ever got, never pissed in a pool and bath or even a shower ye dirty fucks lol. When ur in a shower or a bath there's usually a toilet about 2 feet away ffs, ye could even aim at it lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

You guys do know bacteria is present in urine?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

In fact last year we went swimming and I was under water fucking around tryna scare the Mrs n kids and noticed a net come flying in the water literally right in front of me....a kid had only been fucking sick and I just swam strait through the cunt argghhhh still makes me skin crawl thinking about it


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Ah you dirty cunt séan lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

bacteria, it's not all bad you know, birds cant resist my musky scent it must be said.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Lol, did you just say you smelt of musky piss?


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

....remind me not to get on here in the mornings...some real ugly fkers here....ying yang u old ear wax puss bags...
does this stream of retardation have some fish in it???...


time to roll a few liberty`s...beach walk, home f1 qualy...then qpr v derby.....easy street day......only thing that would top that is to hear one of you lot has got the shits in a none verbal way if possible....

i guess if anyone replies to this must be a `scat ingestion enzyme urinating sex toy rectum invagination duke of cum`...............bla bla bla


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Ahhh I know mate shit happens ay lol I can't stand sick either its fuckin mingin....how do you lot clean your pics before you post em? Pissing it down now


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Have you an android phone?

If so I've 'Exif eraser' which is an app u run the pic through


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

don't be a pussy, not gonna have the cia at yours for half a dozen plants


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> don't be a pussy, not gonna have the cia at yours for half a dozen plants


Why risk something that can be easily avoided? He's a family man after all


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Lol I've the megadeath discography on n it's the cover albums but it's censored lol sounds fucking ridiculous...thanks America


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

he's learned his lesson alright! rolling round on the floor with a couple of rozzrs on his back


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Lol g I'm super para after what happend even tho it had nothing to with this site or anyone else what so ever I just canna help it....Yeh relax I got an android phone my GPS is always switched off so I haven't got to worry about that...is that app on play store?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Exactly, that was more than enough attention lol funny stuff


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol g I'm super para after what happend even tho it had nothing to with this site or anyone else what so ever I just canna help it....Yeh relax I got an android phone my GPS is always switched off so I haven't got to worry about that...is that app on play store?


Yup, just search exif eraser n if you wanna be sure it works I've a few other exif viewers but I don't really use em anymore since the exif eraser hasn't failed me yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

7 rozzers lol I'm only small but I'm a wriggly fucker lol an octopus would have trouble catching me....yes lesson learned...don't drive illegally like a bell end and don't take benzos they made me think like a mad mad lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Nice one hg, looking good


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

^^^^ first two are 7 days ago, second two are same pics/plants yesterday


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

why make a sign of the cross when you can put the plants in the corners? IRISH smarts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 7 rozzers lol I'm only small but I'm a wriggly fucker lol an octopus would have trouble catching me....yes lesson learned...don't drive illegally like a bell end and don't take benzos they made me think like a mad mad lol


Fuck it man shit happens, I remember my mom getting done for drink driving Lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

your mom or your mum? wtf is this the yankee thread


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> why make a sign of the cross when you can put the plants in the corners? IRISH smarts?


Was to keep them closer while ther small which meant they are more under the lights.....,probly move them out to the corners for more room tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

My mammy...in ireland no1 says mum or mummy lol its always mom or mammy

Or u get the weirdos that call their parents by their first names...queen sorts out there


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

oh well, it's probably where the yanks got it from then, they love being irish after all. ffs the most racist country in the word has a black president wtf is going on?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Their just a hateful ppl


Garys creeping along lol morning Gary lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

ah well i'm done here, nobhead has gone and let me down so been a wasted morning.

have a good day folks, enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend for those of you living in countries were they exist lol

bye for now


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Cya later ghb, keep postin em vids mate!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

For any of you lot that have a ebay account

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/23/ebay-password-reset-lates_n_5377656.html?1400837434


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Morning fuckers, this thread has went from one extreme to another this morning lol, from cuttings, to piss in a bath to swimming in sick, fuck me we are some disgusting fucks in here lmao,
Robbie ill have a few female dog cuts in a few weeks once I veg this out a bit if u want any then let me know,
Ice I better be on ur pshyco clone list ya cunt
Ive pissed in shower and pool but never my bath, that just taking it too far lol
Never swam in sick shawn, but did have extremely druken sex one night with the wife and I ended up spewing over the both of us, but we were that pissed we kept going, nxt thing I remember was waking up nxt morning stinking and still covered in sick, what made it worse was it was in a hotel so we had to let the maid in to clean it up, lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning fuckers, this thread has went from one extreme to another this morning lol, from cuttings, to piss in a bath to swimming in sick, fuck me we are some disgusting fucks in here lmao,
> Robbie ill have a few female dog cuts in a few weeks once I veg this out a bit if u want any then let me know,
> Ice I better be on ur pshyco clone list ya cunt
> Ive pissed in shower and pool but never my bath, that just taking it too far lol
> Never swam in sick shawn, but did have extremely druken sex one night with the wife and I ended up spewing over the both of us, but we were that pissed we kept going, nxt thing I remember was waking up nxt morning stinking and still covered in sick, what made it worse was it was in a hotel so we had to let the maid in to clean it up, lmao


I nailed a bird one night in a hotel room I was stayin in, middle of the night I sat up to roll a joint and she fuckin puked all over me bed, needless to say I fucked her out, then had to take the sheets off the bed and fucked them out the door after her cos they fuckin stank to lol.....fuck knows what the maids thot the next day, never said nowt anyway lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

And yet you call em all sick for pissing in a pool...shame on you Gary lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

we're all fucking wronguns, if you think you aren't you are in denial!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

Got a random 1 for ya`s........Im using biobizz grow and bloom but ive noticed if i add ANY bloom then the plants immediately show burn on the leaves within hours but if i just use the grow the plants are lovely...any ideas folks?


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning fuckers, this thread has went from one extreme to another this morning lol, from cuttings, to piss in a bath to swimming in sick, fuck me we are some disgusting fucks in here lmao,
> Robbie ill have a few female dog cuts in a few weeks once I veg this out a bit if u want any then let me know,
> Ice I better be on ur pshyco clone list ya cunt
> Ive pissed in shower and pool but never my bath, that just taking it too far lol
> Never swam in sick shawn, but did have extremely druken sex one night with the wife and I ended up spewing over the both of us, but we were that pissed we kept going, nxt thing I remember was waking up nxt morning stinking and still covered in sick, what made it worse was it was in a hotel so we had to let the maid in to clean it up, lmao


yes gaz ill take some dog cuts  
I have some psycosis cuts ready in a month or so if anyone wants it. My psycho isnt from members here its from a diff source


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> ah well i'm done here, nobhead has gone and let me down so been a wasted morning.
> 
> have a good day folks, enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend for those of you living in countries were they exist lol
> 
> bye for now


whos let you down about what pal


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

I'd love for someone to grow both those psychosis side by side to see if their the same


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I got an oz of exo yesterday for my week off next week but I'll have a good go at it all day today n tomorrow 2 lol
> 
> 
> Forgot how dense those nugs were n I've let it in a jar with my humidor to see if that odor improves which it should Rh is 61 so perfect cure zone...fingers crossed but she should improve,odor is present on grinding the material but not really there when I pop the jar


 too high rh for a cure.....mould yes


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> too high rh for a cure.....mould yes


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237 that's how I'd done it..always thought 70+ was moldsville.55-65 is curing zone but round 60 it can be stored for long periods...I've all mine around 58 n stored with no change in rh


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you get a chance try the blue pit. That's gonna be my next purchase once their stocked again. I'm sure theirs a few clones floating about. You always did speak highly of the lsd, I'm really looking forward to her now


 ive grown blue pit and lsd, blue pit is strong and good yielder but I couldn't grow much flav in her....lsd is fukin awesome and ide forgot id grown it and a good weird stone to her...must run it again......vanilla kush aint what it was.....these beans are fukin runt plants all of em.....the 5 year old beans are much bttr, and im glad u rate the soil Robbie.....do u wet urs down to ferment it?


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, if anyone gets a psychosis cut before me there's goina be all out war I tell ye lol


 mate urs is in the prop with no 1 written on it and its perky at 4 days


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Few pics...first 2 are the billberrys which are back right in the tent the rest are exo


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Yes mate I like your soil mixture... I normally soak it all and mix it through a few times over the course of a month (cooking it) lets the nutes disperse abit more even so there's no hot spots then I just let it stay moist


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Wow u got ur green thumb our ur arse.


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

I had a vanilla kush fem seed once from herbies and it was crap ... dont even think it was vanilla kush lol


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You guys do know bacteria is present in urine?


 and yoghurt mmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

I don't know about that u having seen the new mum under the cfl lol....I'm gonna take a load of cuts off her today tho try and rectify the situation....and start getting ready for the next round


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> ....remind me not to get on here in the mornings...some real ugly fkers here....ying yang u old ear wax puss bags...
> does this stream of retardation have some fish in it???...
> 
> 
> ...


 whats happened to u.?....this is lame.....u bttr than that bro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

No worries robbie I'll shout ya when the dog cuts are ready, and ill take a psycho off ya if u dont mind bro, got another pshycho hopefully coming soon so would be gd to do a side by side comparison, 


Looking nice there shawny, bet that tent smells fucking lovely right now lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats happened to u.?....this is lame.....u bttr than that bro


Apparently not.


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> oh well, it's probably where the yanks got it from then, they love being irish after all. ffs the most racist country in the word has a black president wtf is going on?


 obviously not racist enough


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Oh and Gaz that Sicky sex sounds rough as fuck man ooohhhhh damn feel.sorry for them cleaners lol


Aye Gaz the tent smells lovely when I crack the door very very nice indeed lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

This site's such a fucking cock tease when you're not growing!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Yeh it is ain't it but keeps your mind focused on cracking on again don't it lol... I thought u were growing??


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it is ain't it but keeps your mind focused on cracking on again don't it lol... I thought u were growing??


Nah mate not till we move gfs orders...I'm serious about the orders lol I've learned loads...you'd be surprised how much you learn on here between all the urinating beasties and grade a bullshit talk lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Got a random 1 for ya`s........Im using biobizz grow and bloom but ive noticed if i add ANY bloom then the plants immediately show burn on the leaves within hours but if i just use the grow the plants are lovely...any ideas folks?


Anyone any ideas?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Ohhhhh women worry too much don't they but sometimes u gotta bite the bullet with em other wise its constant bullshit in the ear lol...I feel your pain bro


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Munchies time...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/24/sound-of-da-police-essex-_n_5384721.html?1400932791


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ohhhhh women worry too much don't they but sometimes u gotta bite the bullet with em other wise its constant bullshit in the ear lol...I feel your pain bro


Nail on the head séan lol


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2014)

cake looks the bollocks, reckon i could do the lot after a couple of kush joints.

sae i take it you dont measure ppms? 
the thing with growing in soil is there are a lot of elements in there and the plants eat them at different rates at different times. so when you add your bloom feed which is prob high in p and k it is obviously overload for your girls. one of the main reasons i don't grow in soil is you really have no clue what your plants are doing. unless doing a super soil style grow like zedd, where the soil contains enough feed for the whole grow, i'd just get on the coco like the rest of us, it gives you more control.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

How much grow per litre u using? And bloom and how far into flower are you?....your only suppose to use 1ml per litre of the grow up to week 6 in flower then the bloom week 1-3 1-2ml per litre week 4-5 3ml then week 6-7 4ml then start dropping down


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Mmmm I do love me a strawberry flan mate they are bostin I love the strawberry custard tarts as well mmmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

That's what the gf made...I'll post a pic of what's left lol I've munched on a bit lol.. It's the cream that makes it, fucking aerosols goodness


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> cake looks the bollocks, reckon i could do the lot after a couple of kush joints.
> 
> sae i take it you dont measure ppms?
> the thing with growing in soil is there are a lot of elements in there and the plants eat them at different rates at different times. so when you add your bloom feed which is prob high in p and k it is obviously overload for your girls. one of the main reasons i don't grow in soil is you really have no clue what your plants are doing. unless doing a super soil style grow like zedd, where the soil contains enough feed for the whole grow, i'd just get on the coco like the rest of us, it gives you more control.


Yeah funnily enough ive been thinking of going over to coco for a while now, lot easier to get in n out the flats than big bags of soil as that Fertile fibre company delivers to the door in stealth packaging lol

Also no ppm/ec/ph etc

Soil im using has feed already in it but that normally runs out after a month n thats when i start using nutes, didnt have these problems with same soil when i was using canna a+b or when i was using cheap general nutes, just when i use the biobizz.

So then between the lot of ya, what is a decent simple reliable coco nutrient regime? I have cal-mag already and would ideally like a 1 or 2 bottle solution to take care of everything if i move to coco


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How much grow per litre u using? And bloom and how far into flower are you?....your only suppose to use 1ml per litre of the grow up to week 6 in flower then the bloom week 1-3 1-2ml per litre week 4-5 3ml then week 6-7 4ml then start dropping down


at the minute mate even 1ml per 3l of water is burning them, thats 1/3 of the minimum dose they reccommend


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Maybe not all em nutes are done a poppin'


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Aye like g says must be the nutes in your soil then mate just feed em plain water till they look hungry maybe with a bit of molasses in there in something


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye like g says must be the nutes in your soil then mate just feed em plain water till they look hungry maybe with a bit of molasses in there in something


Exactly what i did mate, same as normal after 4 weeks they started yellowing same as every other time ive used this soil so fed em the same as i always have n it started burning the leaves, cut out the bloom n just used the grow on its own n they have bounced back within a week


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Must have all the p and k it needs already then mate just stick to the grow for now then until you think she's ready for a boost


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> crazy miss hyde or green love potion should not be overlooked....nice steady plant.....will produce a very good jar full or two!...samsara seeds i think.
> if you have had any bonus pay or back dated benefit cash...then go out and treat yourself to tahoe based strain from cali connection....normally £14 per bean but a beautiful strain......if you want some pure quality then check out sannie`s seeds...sugar punch or killing fields....amazing strains with one or two real gems!...
> 
> failing all of those...stick to what your growing and enjoy your average salad....
> ...


 no cunt gives a fuck ya fud.


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

only the cunt who quoted it ...what a plank.


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

Plank wow I'm insulted lol. Ya fanny I'm the only cunt entertaining ye but now I've got you on ignore as well so who's the fuckin plank now Ya fanny lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Well just took 12 cuts let's hope they root...about stripped the mother clean lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well just took 12 cuts let's hope they root...about stripped the mother clean lol


What cuts ya been doing? anything interesting? i took some exo cuts the other day n gonna be taking some BP cuts in the next week or so as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Just all exo mate nothing interesting....my billberry cuts having grown an inch in 2 weeks under this cfl there fully rooted but just ain't growing....new light should be here Tuesday Wednesday can't wait man...I'm just gonna stick to this for a while its all folk want round here their all cheese mad lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just all exo mate nothing interesting....my billberry cuts having grown an inch in 2 weeks under this cfl there fully rooted but just ain't growing....new light should be here Tuesday Wednesday can't wait man...I'm just gonna stick to this for a while its all folk want round here their all cheese mad lol


Yeah know what you mean, im just gonna stick to Exo n BP i think, exo for selling n BP for percy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh your guaranteed quality ain't ya mate the bp is a lovely smoke as well...I'll pop the odd seed here and there like for a bit a something different


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

rbbie get me one f those physco il runit with the one i have in bowt 8 weeks, il compare.. gunna get her vegged and cloned first so be bowt 8 weeks till im ready


think im starting o get my head into the growing again, seem a bit more focused?

ol 2 noobs arguin

crack on lads.


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)




----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

sae i run coco a&b all the way through low dose pk in 5 week increasing to week 7 & the plants are loving it still green as hell coco all the way for me . none of this epsom salts & other shit just more money


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

Well, noobs are upitty and attention seeking like little chimps jabbering and scratching..........sae I hate bloom and it smells like when u had to do painting at school fukin watery shite but surprised its burning unless the plants metabolism is slow due to lighting?


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rbbie get me one f those physco il runit with the one i have in bowt 8 weeks, il compare.. gunna get her vegged and cloned first so be bowt 8 weeks till im ready
> 
> 
> think im starting o get my head into the growing again, seem a bit more focused?
> ...


Noob ?? Granted I don't post a lot but I was posting in this thread well over a year ago ice before I deleted my account. ye no remember I'm the guy ye told flushing was for toilets lol.


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

Qpr are off to the premiership who would of thought eh.


----------



## snoyl (May 24, 2014)

Hows tricks my brothers and sisters?good good.So Im thinking,if I want to play Jack the well connected Lad whats stopping me from telling everyone my Exo is the real deal clone only?


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Plank wow I'm insulted lol. Ya fanny I'm the only cunt entertaining ye but now I've got you on ignore as well so who's the fuckin plank now Ya fanny lol.


ye is a plank....whatever `ye` is....i guess you have pigeons, whippets and half a bitter in your life....and some droopy shit you call green....what a complete life you must have.....i must now enter therapy as i have been ignored!!....like i said earlier, it`s one less twat i have to talk to or reply to....try boiling your head next to some pasta...you might learn some culture.


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

congrats to QPR.....did not deserve it....but Derby had 90mins to win it, so maybe did not deserve it......Tony Fernadez looked like the weight of 15 elephants with passengers had been lifted.....Caterham will be happy to, they will finally get a new frontwing!....


----------



## snoyl (May 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Got a few nice strains comming through the tent in next few rounds
> Skunk91
> Skunk91 x exo
> psyco
> ...


Robbie do u not look at the skunk and think "shit now thats what weed should grow like"?!.I have exo,skunk and northern lights and all but one of thd exos look shit in comparrison to the nl and skunk,and to top ig off the exo tastes like lemon toilet cleaner.Im thinking the good old strains r the way ahead,although I may breed a coupld of my own crosses,at least Ill know theres no hermie traits or whatever


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> ye is a plank....whatever `ye` is....i guess you have pigeons, whippets and half a bitter in your life....and some droopy shit you call green....what a complete life you must have.....i must now enter therapy as i have been ignored!!....like i said earlier, it`s one less twat i have to talk to or reply to....try boiling your head next to some pasta...you might learn some culture.


Hahahahaha biting like fuck just like a wee broon trout . Listen knob jockey when I first put a post on this thread it was pics of my grow op was a double tent full of green looking pristine absolutely no droopy shit ya fucking walloper. So show me pics of your set up then big boy.pmsl


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> congrats to QPR.....did not deserve it....but Derby had 90mins to win it, so maybe did not deserve it......Tony Fernadez looked like the weight of 15 elephants with passengers had been lifted.....Caterham will be happy to, they will finally get a new frontwing!....


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Unwatch Thread


*stonyjesterMember*
Hi everyone. Could do with some help I identifying what sort of deficiency I have with my plants please. ..


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

Right I'm off out for a bag of afghan haze supposedly. I will get back to this debacle In 2 shakes of a lambs tale lol.


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Unwatch Thread
> 
> 
> *stonyjesterMember*
> Hi everyone. Could do with some help I identifying what sort of deficiency I have with my plants please. ..


 you got thrips bruv, they in veg or flower?


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

u could also use a bit of cal mate, if they in veg mix into 1 litre warm water 5ml neem oil and 10 ml of horti soap (potassium oleate) and spray the fukers down and up......for organics that is


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you got thrips bruv, they in veg or flower?


 I have them in veg until i can sort out what the problem is.. Whats thrips?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> I have them in veg until i can sort out what the problem is.. Whats thrips?


Lol google thrips and find out, but they are liitle pests that leave a silvery trail on ur plants and eat all the chlorophyll out ur leaves


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

about time you got them 91s going rob . hope you get some good plants to work with .


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you got thrips bruv, they in veg or flower?


Just Googled it


Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol google thrips and find out, but they are liitle pests that leave a silvery trail on ur plants and eat all the chlorophyll out ur leaves


 I just have cheers ... They are spider mite.. I tried nite nite spider mite but nothing happened//
I will tryneem oil next, was gonna get some ladybirds cos I was told they eat the buggers..


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

@zeddd have u got any of them lemon plants in flower? Just wondering who's goina harvest one first?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Just Googled it
> 
> I just have cheers ... They are spider mite.. I tried nite nite spider mite but nothing happened//
> I will tryneem oil next, was gonna get some ladybirds cos I was told they eat the buggers..


Thrips are not spider mites


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Hahahahaha biting like fuck just like a wee broon trout . Listen knob jockey when I first put a post on this thread it was pics of my grow op was a double tent full of green looking pristine absolutely no droopy shit ya fucking walloper. So show me pics of your set up then big boy.pmsl


Please contact customer support.....you are obviously suffering from an issue with your `ignore feature`....please do not contact customer support if you simply a) have no clue of working out how to use it b) you wanted to have the last words like a fanny on grease...soundbite queen i believe...or finally c) you love me so much it hurts to simply say goodbye....love is a dangerous creature and my advise is to enter in a steady manner.....also learn better English, words like `nowt` and `ye` will degrade the quality of love you get....with words like those you will end up shagging geoff capes!....

my setup??......if i showed you it would be to inflate my ego and thats not what i originally came here for....i asked a simple question as to why...one plant can produce 13oz in a shared grow with 6 others and only around 800w of light.......then i noticed it was all a bit chav city...so i`ll ask google its cleaner!...

when you get it right.....bob`s you unkle.


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thrips are not spider mites


 These what are on my plants are spider mite.. I have looked at them under a scope..
Little buggers crawling about..


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

shuk ive read your long ass comments , you talk the talk but something tells me your full of shit  A DREAMER is another word

Your on a cannabis forum telling people how to speak . FK OFF


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

my plants a simply dripping with resin.....

few things i learnt:
heat is a killer.. as you all know trics have the ability to reflect light,,,stops them burning!...but air carries heat...keep it cool or you will simply kill the thc....it degrades the quality badly...but it still `looks and smells` the business......thats if you have>

light.....do not fix lights, go as bright as you can...it will be a balance between `space and heat`.....have the lights so they can be moved, lighting the side of plants is better than overhead lights in the first few weeks of 12/12...the top will develop from the light down low....but you also give the bottom of the plant a huge boost (if using rockwool make sure it is covered totally it will stop mould)....

hydro.....all the way......but put as many airstones in as you can afford.....40ltrs try 4-6 airstones.....they love it.

dinner time...more later ladies.


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> Please contact customer support.....you are obviously suffering from an issue with your `ignore feature`....please do not contact customer support if you simply a) have no clue of working out how to use it b) you wanted to have the last words like a fanny on grease...soundbite queen i believe...or finally c) you love me so much it hurts to simply say goodbye....love is a dangerous creature and my advise is to enter in a steady manner.....also learn better English, words like `nowt` and `ye` will degrade the quality of love you get....with words like those you will end up shagging geoff capes!....
> 
> my setup??......if i showed you it would be to inflate my ego and thats not what i originally came here for....i asked a simple question as to why...one plant can produce 13oz in a shared grow with 6 others and only around 800w of light.......then i noticed it was all a bit chav city...so i`ll ask google its cleaner!...
> 
> when you get it right.....bob`s you unkle.


Haha your raging with your big mad raging red face lol away back to your corner Ya fucking dunce .lol........................cast.


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> my plants a simply dripping with resin.....
> 
> few things i learnt:
> heat is a killer.. as you all know trics have the ability to reflect light,,,stops them burning!...but air carries heat...keep it cool or you will simply kill the thc....it degrades the quality badly...but it still `looks and smells` the business......thats if you have>
> ...


Liar


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

This forum gets better n better lmao


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3161059


Well I'm a guid cunt according to that gazeebo. Come on the guid cunts lol


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Would 100ml of this neem oil be enough.. I'm not sure at what quantaties I will need to be using to rid them off..


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Well I'm a guid cunt according to that gazeebo. Come on the guid cunts lol


 I just spent 3 months up there...


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> Please contact customer support.....you are obviously suffering from an issue with your `ignore feature`....please do not contact customer support if you simply a) have no clue of working out how to use it b) you wanted to have the last words like a fanny on grease...soundbite queen i believe...or finally c) you love me so much it hurts to simply say goodbye....love is a dangerous creature and my advise is to enter in a steady manner.....also learn better English, words like `nowt` and `ye` will degrade the quality of love you get....with words like those you will end up shagging geoff capes!....
> 
> my setup??......if i showed you it would be to inflate my ego and thats not what i originally came here for....i asked a simple question as to why...one plant can produce 13oz in a shared grow with 6 others and only around 800w of light.......then i noticed it was all a bit chav city...so i`ll ask google its cleaner!...
> 
> when you get it right.....bob`s you unkle.


Oh and I never said nowt or ye I said Ya so get it right YA FANNY.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Evening all, just picked up a Q of some nice cheese grabbed a load of bottles of san miguel, gonna take the dogs for a walk then come back and get smashed, whats everone else up to since it saturday night?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Well I'm a guid cunt according to that gazeebo. Come on the guid cunts lol


Yeah we're all guid cunts up here


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, just picked up a Q of some nice cheese grabbed a load of bottles of san miguel, gonna take the dogs for a walk then come back and get smashed, whats everone else up to since it saturday night?



ummmm CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINAL OBVIOUSLY LOLOL


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> I just spent 3 months up there...


it's pish stoney INNIT, the weans fight the dugs tae get in the bins ffs LOL.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> ummmm CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINAL OBVIOUSLY LOLOL


Yeah m8 thats tne plan here get the dogs walked b4 kick off get back and get pished and shout abuse at the tv


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

Thats the hammer gary boy , pretend we know best  i like it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

gna


stonyjester said:


> Would 100ml of this neem oil be enough.. I'm not sure at what quantaties I will need to be using to rid them off..



gnat off 9.99 for 100ml

1ml per litre in your feed and spray
http://www.ufc.com/event/UFC173


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> it's pish stoney INNIT, the weans fight the dugs tae get in the bins ffs LOL.


 Lmao..All pished on Buckfast... oh to be poor... lmao


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, just picked up a Q of some nice cheese grabbed a load of bottles of san miguel, gonna take the dogs for a walk then come back and get smashed, whats everone else up to since it saturday night?


Footy and a couple of doobs m8 I got a wee half dig of afghan haze smells fuckin nice so im rolling a bifta the noo.


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ordered the Neem oil now.. Will give that a go.. Was a fiver, can't go wrong at that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Ordered the Neem oil now.. Will give that a go.. Was a fiver, can't go wrong at that


only for spray tho if u got em in medium............


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only for spray tho if u got em in medium............


 I'll mix it with some warm water and massage it into them, maybe twice a day..


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

lads do me a favour make an avatar it bores seeing a ? lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> I'll mix it with some warm water and massage it into them, maybe twice a day..



what? im saying what if your bgs have laid egss in medium? ul need teh gnat off to add to your feed. or u could have made a spray

anwyays good luck


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, just picked up a Q of some nice cheese grabbed a load of bottles of san miguel, gonna take the dogs for a walk then come back and get smashed, whats everone else up to since it saturday night?


Gonna re pack my little boo


rollajoint said:


> lads do me a favour make an avatar it bores seeing a ? lolol


 ok


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

whos winning it then lads ? madrid or madrid ?


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

joint time it is then


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what? im saying what if your bgs have laid egss in medium? ul need teh gnat off to add to your feed. or u could have made a spray
> 
> anwyays good luck


 They are in water thank you... So it should only be a plant issue.. I hope anyway..


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> lads do me a favour make an avatar it bores seeing a ? lolol


 Hows that....


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Hows that....


not bad man not bad lolol


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> lads do me a favour make an avatar it bores seeing a ? lolol


Don't know how to and I'm on a pishy kindle so I can't upload shit lol so I will have to settle with a question mark.lol


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> not bad man not bad lolol


 A 2 plant haul )


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> whos winning it then lads ? madrid or madrid ?


I think madrid will beat madrid 3-2,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

footbll is shit

gary suppose ud best support sum1 since your national teem is a clusterfuk


plants looking great, thank god, cones still alive, fuckers need to root soon, the ghoji has shit up a 10" shoot since topping, that will be geting cut again soon. il use the stem as another cut


cant any of you cunts make a single post? duplicate posts central. i havent done it once tyvm


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Yeah not much of a foozeball fan myself...I'd sooner watch paint dry


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> footbll is shit
> 
> gary suppose ud best support sum1 since your national teem is a clusterfuk
> 
> ...


IC3 LOLOL i remember you when you first got on this thread you could fill up the odd page mate hahaha . Sorry note taken MULTI POST from here on out


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

Intresting dont know the score but i can see ronaldo having 2 or more .  hahahahaha

My mates dont watch footie & call me weird but then again they are lazy bastards who havent kicked a ball before OR They are shit at it lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Ronaldo 2 goals, Bale 1 goal, real to win 3-2 
Costa to score at least 1 for athletico, before he fucks off to chelsea next month.


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

Shuk s last video b4 he massacared peeps.....


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

Souness carragher and redknapp are clueless Jeff is the only 1I can listen to.


zeddd said:


> Shuk s last video b4 he massacared peeps.....


Hahahaha quality pmsl


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

40-1 odds on 3-2 to Real, think I'll stick a fiver on that,


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

10 gary boy you wont regret it lololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Alteady done it m8 and a wee one on bale to score 2 at 10/1 odds


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Was just about to put money on costa scoring and the fucker gets pulled off after 9 mins wtf ?


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

been injured leading up to the game m8


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 7 rozzers lol I'm only small but I'm a wriggly fucker lol an octopus would have trouble catching me....yes lesson learned...don't drive illegally like a bell end and don't take benzos they made me think like a mad mad lol


Stop thinking like a mad mad !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Lol I was under the influence mate that shit will never happen again....so then baz u wanna send me a psy cut? Lol or is that mad man thinking again


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

footys good but gimps bttr....


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Footies wank lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

What a fucking twat Bale that was an awful miss there,


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2014)

Only team sport I like is gang rape


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

Goina be a tuff game now for Real Madrid


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I was under the influence mate that shit will never happen again....so then baz u wanna send me a psy cut? Lol or is that mad man thinking again


I'm going to send the cuts to Ice m8, via courier & he will distribute around .just waiting on me shit to finish, I have no space !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm going to send the cuts to Ice m8, via courier & he will distribute around .just waiting on me shit to finish, I have no space !


Have u seen ices grows recently lmao he maybe not the best to rely on keeping cuts alive and getting them sent out lol


Just kiddin ice man u know we're tight, (but ur clone ratio sucks hairy balls)


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

I'd say at this stage ur both pretty loose lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

fuk u looool all is sound now, i just missed watering the purp, that is all, never happened before,never hapen again.

CUNTS.


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Goina be a tuff game now for Real Madrid


 ha ha no mate it died at 4 weeks flower after a Bacardi session......must have thought she needed some nutes or summin don't remember was Donald, but im keepin it cos it smelled v good at 4 weeks and the ones ive just flipped are excellent plants at one week f


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^ obv I cloned the cunt b4 it died so alls good and the cut is vigorous


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd say at this stage ur both pretty loose lol


U talking to me there relax?


----------



## SHUK (May 24, 2014)

we done the lights...what else..

hydro/nft....start the water flow rate low as she goes...this will make the roots search for moisture....then increase after week4 to half....finally last 2 weeks (u want 80% milky trics at this stage)..open the flow rate to full as you flush out....
use dutch pro nutes....they work very well....and make sure you get all the range...things like potash, regen etc etc are important elements....dont just pour A/B in and hope....
soil - did soil to start...never again...too messy and too many issues...ph build up/flies/soil/ disposal...all a pain....if you get flies forget the stick shit.....just get some `kids approved` sand and put half inch on all your pots.....soil is hard work.

always start clones/seeds etc with a bottle of spring water with a hint of A/B grow and ONE drop of ST per 1.5ltr bottle....continue with ST until you flower.....
air flow is important here...
for seed growers...have a read about cloning...reasons; you buy some seeds and out of 10 only 3 or 4 look the same!....by cloning you can take a clone from all your pants....flower them, see which is best...then go back to that clone and call it mum......every grow will now be the plant you want, size, yield, height and potency will always be the same...it takes a few months to get there but you are always happy at the end...

plants- always do the `twist and bend` of ALL branches first week in flower....the plants end up looking like someone has run over them,,,but within 48hrs the branches start to turn up again....its a good idea to add a little ST for this period as it helps the plant to regain strength quicker....
never remove leaves you dont have to...this is the plants energy source....it will decide how large the plant gets...try bending them instead to let light through...or as i said earlier...side lights work well early doors....
no other tips for plants....as its a fkin weed its hardly rocket science....its like the fisherman who buys all the gear, bite alarms, beds, top of the range reels, rods...yet the fish only see`s the hook and bait!!!....so many twats over complicate things when all you need is light/water/air......ive seen a leaf root!!!...this plant is designed to survive....it grows, produces flowers...then to protect the flowers it produces trichs to catch any insects looking to land!...as mentioned earlier it can reflect light, withstand wind, rain...and above all a female can self pollonate in her last gasp effort to survive....its a very crazy plant that is fked up by the grower flapping around like a twat.....environment is key....the rest will take care of itself.....

more later...second half on now......

some dweeb said i was a liar....ok i am...or am i......maybe when i harvest i`ll sort an image out then....but dripping in resin is true, for me without doubt the best looking crop i have had in a few yrs....popcorn buds were trimmed a few days ago...dried but not cured.....the best i have had strength wise for quite awhile...and its very difficult to get off your fingers as its like glue....getting images now is tricky as under hsp the image is fked up...and any other time its lights out....so i would be happy to show the buds...set the bar to a new height....

more ...do`s and don`t`.....by the way its just my take on growing...stuff that works...found out from stuff that don`t work!!!,,

nopointinreadingthisbitasitscrap

where is nappy `innit` rash gone....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Is that curry I smell or fried chicken?.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha no mate it died at 4 weeks flower after a Bacardi session......must have thought she needed some nutes or summin don't remember was Donald, but im keepin it cos it smelled v good at 4 weeks and the ones ive just flipped are excellent plants at one week f


I'm goina keep it too zeddd, that and psychosis is what I'm goina do for a while, unless it's a shit yeilder which I doubt


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Well, noobs are upitty and attention seeking like little chimps jabbering and scratching..........sae I hate bloom and it smells like when u had to do painting at school fukin watery shite but surprised its burning unless the plants metabolism is slow due to lighting?


Aboout 10pm when lil un is asleep ill get some pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm goina keep it too zeddd, that and psychosis is what I'm goina do for a while, unless it's a shit yeilder which I doubt



physco i got has fresh growth now, should stert veggin up nicely.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> physco i got has fresh growth now, should stert veggin up nicely.


Why don't u and zeddd have a race and see who can get me one first lol.

Think I'm goina make some more kief tomoro, need to get rid off this fuckin trim, had it months now ffs


----------



## jinkyj (May 24, 2014)

SHUK said:


> we done the lights...what else..
> 
> hydro/nft....start the water flow rate low as she goes...this will make the roots search for moisture....then increase after week4 to half....finally last 2 weeks (u want 80% milky trics at this stage)..open the flow rate to full as you flush out....
> use dutch pro nutes....they work very well....and make sure you get all the range...things like potash, regen etc etc are important elements....dont just pour A/B in and hope....
> ...


Liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Why don't u and zeddd have a race and see who can get me one first lol.
> 
> Think I'm goina make some more kief tomoro, need to get rid off this fuckin trim, had it months now ffs


coz mine is still ike 3 inches tall, new extracor lands wedsnesday so i can get both on the veg and the new on the flower, NNNNAAAA bovvva


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

Yeh Ice hurry up and veg that muthafucker niggaz in desperate need here lol....how does the psy yield? I can't believe how stinky and sticky exo is @ 3 weeks


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh Ice hurry up and veg that muthafucker niggaz in desperate need here lol....how does the psy yield? I can't believe how stinky and sticky exo is @ 3 weeks


Always yielded better than the exo for me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Yeah ic3 bros be needing there psycho cuts, get ur shit 2gether

Shawn I told yq that exo was a nice stinky sticky strain, why u think I was so adamant I wanted a cut back from it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Fuck me Real left that late, stil all 5 of my bets are fucked now so I dont give a fuck


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Ffs ice


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck me Real left that late, stil all 5 of my bets are fucked now so I dont give a fuck


Athletico have a fair few yellow cards, see them gettin men sent off and real winning it


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

[Hydrogrow123, post: 10533966, member: 722655"]Always yielded better than the exo for me[/QUOTE]

Thats why you want it back so bad its tastier and yields better say in that I am happy with exo but psy would be a nice Brucie bonus


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

I dont care now man, I had bale to score 2, real to win either 3-2 or 4-2, both teams to score in each half, and both teams score in 1st half, all are fucked, waste of 25 quid


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont care now man, I had bale to score 2, real to win either 3-2 or 4-2, both teams to score in each half, and both teams score in 1st half, all are fucked, waste of 25 quid


Betting a mugs game lol, I know how ye feel tho m8...it's always a good idea at the time


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 24, 2014)

My last punt was on the national lost £50 bastard horses


----------



## rollajoint (May 24, 2014)

PSYHCO CUT coming in a few days well i hope don lolol


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

hg im vaping that slh at 4 weeks chop 2 weeks dry.....its good man already high off it (not stoned obv) and strong lemon sherbet with a hint of sour cherry


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont care now man, I had bale to score 2, real to win either 3-2 or 4-2, both teams to score in each half, and both teams score in 1st half, all are fucked, waste of 25 quid


 Thats half a giro man... lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Thats half a giro man... lmao


Is it? I wouldnt know? Whats a giro? Cheeky cunt lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Fuck me Gary that's annoyingly offensive lol


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is it? I wouldnt know? Whats a giro? Cheeky cunt lol


 It's what us tax payers give the lazy fuck wits who can't be arsed to earn a wage... lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Bet you have a matching bumper sticker n all haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> It's what us tax payers give the lazy fuck wits who can't be arsed to earn a wage... lol


Loooooooooooool oh no you didn't


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


Didnt realise the scottish had their own leprechauns?? (the picture)


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> It's what us tax payers give the lazy fuck wits who can't be arsed to earn a wage... lol


lol, JSA is a wage, second wage for most ppl lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet you have a matching bumper sticker n all haha


Not yet, heres my current car sticker lol and I aint joking


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Didnt realise the scottish had their own leprechauns?? (the picture)


Yeah unfortunately the immigrants from leprechaun land reached the shores of scotland also lol
Thankfully I found the, return address and sent relax and his kin back home lol, however some slipped thru


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Could anyone help with what size air conditioning unit I would need.. I think I need one as the room is starting to get hot and summer aint here yet..


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah unfortunately the immigrants from leprechaun land reached the shores of scotland also lol


Don't act like ur over run u cunt lol its one of the few places colder n wetter than ireland lol only thing that stays in Scotlands the rain....and poverty...isn't if referred to as "the 3rd world of England"?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Could anyone help with what size air conditioning unit I would need.. I think I need one as the room is starting to get hot and summer aint here yet..


About this big...*holds hands about a foot apart*


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> It's what us tax payers give the lazy fuck wits who can't be arsed to earn a wage... lol


 ummmm this isn't the young conservatives thread....what would those fukwit tax payers think of you growing weed and talking to crims about it on the net....taxpayer my arse


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> About this big...*holds hands about a foot apart*


 How high.. (as high as a bong will take ya)..


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)

oi ponytester is this u ?....


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

I'm having troubles keeping it below 90 at the moment, I only have 2x 600w in it..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Hahaha 3rd world look that shit up online m8, only one of our countries considered 3rd world is urs lol, rep of ireland is a poor underprivileged nation, we will be sending u food and vaccines nxt ffs lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oi ponytester is this u ?....View attachment 3161255


More like this...


----------



## stonyjester (May 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ummmm this isn't the young conservatives thread....what would those fukwit tax payers think of you growing weed and talking to crims about it on the net....taxpayer my arse


 Oi, I have you know I paid my taxi.. I am ignorant to think that I speak to criminals...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Here relax found u a new pair of improved slippers, and will suit u more than the leather european gimp shoes u call slippers just now lolol


----------



## Turbanator (May 24, 2014)

watchdogs is SIIIIIIIIIIIK


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> watchdogs is SIIIIIIIIIIIK


So you've said a few times cunt, get some new shit to say or keep it shut lol


----------



## Turbanator (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So you've said a few times cunt, get some new shit to say or keep it shut lol



na before i was looking forward to it, ten i did the intro and liked wat i saw NOW, iv had a real go, while yeh the hadnling is sketchy in the cars but yeh getting into it its nuts, and not easy neither


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 24, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> na before i was looking forward to it, ten i did the intro and liked wat i saw NOW, iv had a real go, while yeh the hadnling is sketchy in the cars but yeh getting into it its nuts, and not easy neither


If u put as much time into ur grows as u do games u would have a minted grow going prob outdoing most of us in here lol, such a waste


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Here relax found u a new pair of improved slippers, and will suit u more than the leather european gimp shoes u call slippers just now lolol


Oh you wanna bring my slick slippers into this...that's nearly as preposterous as scottish rap!... I'd wear the shit out of those slippers mate n you know what, id look fabulous doing it 2!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

Only problem with those shoes is I'd be tripping over all the pussy


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2014)

Ice, can u interact with everything , like ride trains & shizz ? & is it on PC ?


----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Only problem with those shoes is I'd be tripping over all the pussy


. . .& doing the river dance !


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . .& doing the river dance !


That goes without saying.

Been browsing agora...anyone link me to where they buy bit coins or whatever em things are


----------



## Saerimmner (May 24, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> I'm having troubles keeping it below 90 at the moment, I only have 2x 600w in it..


maybe 2 coolhoods an a 8" fan blowing thru em to help things??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Morning all, lazy bastards all still in ya wanking chariots lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

One for you welsh lot...

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/05/22/european-elections-welsh-flag-demonic-christian-party_n_5370977.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Morning rimmer how's the garden looking?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning rimmer how's the garden looking?


All gd cheers mate, bit of burn on the leaves from daring to use even 1/3 dose biobizz bloom but other than that fine, about time i got some pictures done really but its hard getting lil un out the house long enough while i take some pics lol.

Set a mate up with an LED veg cupboard this week so have spent more time over there than in my own garden this week lol

You still not growing atm?


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

I'd love to see em pics mate and yes, still not growing thanks for that lol any plans for the day? If the sun pops out imma head down to the lake shore with the doggy n 2 blunts. I started with a cheap Asian led n struggled to keep anything alive till,i threw a 400wmh in there..long story short don't cheap out on em


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> All gd cheers mate, bit of burn on the leaves from daring to use even 1/3 dose biobizz bloom but other than that fine, about time i got some pictures done really but its hard getting lil un out the house long enough while i take some pics lol.
> 
> Set a mate up with an LED veg cupboard this week so have spent more time over there than in my own garden this week lol
> 
> You still not growing atm?


Do u not get loadsa problems with LEDs sae? Remember maddogbark on here when he used them, think he had nothing but problems.....probly ok for vegging in maybe tho.

When u getting growin again relax??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd love to see em pics mate and yes, still not growing thanks for that lol any plans for the day? If the sun pops out imma head down to the lake shore with the doggy n 2 blunts. I started with a cheap Asian led n struggled to keep anything alive till,i threw a 400wmh in there..long story short don't cheap out on em


No mate absolutely skint n bored today, lil un had me up at 630 so jsut been sorting emails/surveys n stuff.

led veg cupboard atm only has 1 of the 2 lights my mate purchased actually running, as soon as the exo cuttings we took the other day start showing some roots the other light will be added as well

Veg cupboard is now 1 exo mother and 5 cuts and 2 cheese bomb seedlings about 2"(just a strain for my mate to play with n learn cuttings/topping/LST etc etc) an ive also taken 1 of my BP over there to be used as a mother but it aint ready to take cuttings off yet.

My flower cupboard is now 7 BP, 4 of em are 2-3 weeks into flower and the other 3 are about a month behind the first lot, should start flowering in the next fortnight i imagine


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Do u not get loadsa problems with LEDs sae? Remember maddogbark on here when he used them, think he had nothing but problems.....probly ok for vegging in maybe tho.
> 
> When u getting growin again relax??


 Probably mate. My mate cant have/refuses to have a HPS running in his flat an insisted he wanted to buy some LED`s instead of CFL`s or T-5`s etc so I let him get on with it, at the end of the day its his money and realistically all they have to achieve is keeping some vegging plants alive so worth a punt to see what they are like , he wont be flowering anything at his place either


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Do u not get loadsa problems with LEDs sae? Remember maddogbark on here when he used them, think he had nothing but problems.....probly ok for vegging in maybe tho.
> 
> When u getting growin again relax??


Once that cunting cunt of a gf finds a cunting place lol I've literally gotten to the stage where I'd happily move into any shit hole n her price cap is 800e a month so she's being a picky cow...think she's fucking with me at this stage lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Went to the over priced petrol station n spent 15e last night on ice cream lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

I'll sort you with a cutting of my fireballs once their popped rimmer if you haven't sourced one by then...I'll be wanting a BP if ur still running it...I'll be setup by the end of the summer...if not illhave a new gf by then.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Anyone try "word lense" it's a free translation app that uses the phones camera to translate in real time...wowzers!!
Introducing Word Lens:


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll sort you with a cutting of my fireballs once their popped rimmer if you haven't sourced one by then...I'll be wanting a BP if ur still running it...I'll be setup by the end of the summer...if not illhave a new gf by then.


Sounds like a plan, yeah the BP will be kept going at least until the new year i would imagine.

On the whole moving thing have you never thought of moving over to england or anything or do you wanna stay over there? only reason i ask is in some nice places near me you can get a 4 bedroom house with garages n gardens for £800 a month lol


----------



## jinkyj (May 25, 2014)

Good morn lads, just put in a order for 6 reserva privada tangie and a pack of Mr nice mango x black widow thank fuck as I'm itching to get my grow on, also got my m8 to get the shit set up in his house so I should be cracking on with it for the end of the week and hopefully my greencrack turns out to be a fem it's meant to be but it's still not showing sex After 11 weeks under a 400mh ffs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

I lived in Manchester for a good few years mate, loved the drugs n that was about it lol did live in mossside n Salford so not the greatest but was a laugh....pay is another massive factor, we get paid alot more over here n when I go perpetual the 350e an oz price tags another factor...demands alot higher than supply over there that's why a street dealer can make 500 an oz!!
At the moment were renting a small 3bed council house for 750 a month with a tiny garden lol yay ireland


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I lived in Manchester for a good few years mate, loved the drugs n that was about it lol did live in mossside n Salford so not the greatest but was a laugh....pay is another massive factor, we get paid alot more over here n when I go perpetual the 350e an oz price tags another factor...demands alot higher than supply over there that's why a street dealer can make 500 an oz!!
> At the moment were renting a small 3bed council house for 750 a month with a tiny garden lol yay ireland


I lived in Ashbourne, just outside dublin for over a year, rented a 2 bed appartment and it was fuckin 1200e a month ffs. Rent shocking down there m8, well so is everything else but ur right about the pay, it is a fair bit more and when u consider they get over 200e a week on the dole I suppose the prices are probly right.......,,,,,,I say best thing relax is to kick the bird out and get more grows on lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Did i mention I'm buying the mothers house (council house) so I've a mortgage on top of my rent lol had to buy as all the rent my mom's paid a good portion is taken off the price so I'm getting the house for a really good price.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I lived in Ashbourne, just outside dublin for over a year, rented a 2 bed appartment and it was fuckin 1200e a month ffs. Rent shocking down there m8, well so is everything else but ur right about the pay, it is a fair bit more and when u consider they get over 200e a week on the dole I suppose the prices are probly right.......,,,,,,I say best thing relax is to kick the bird out and get more grows on lol


Yeah, it's ridiculous carry on half the prices ppl are asking for! Saw a shit hole smaller than mine going for over 1000!!! I'm not even in a cunting city lol
She's be gone if she didn't cook n clean mate lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous carry on half the prices ppl are asking for! Saw a shit hole smaller than mine going for over 1000!!! I'm not even in a cunting city lol
> She's be gone if she didn't cook n clean mate lol


With all the money off them extra Ozs ye could hire a cleaner lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Haha just had a proper random one at the shops when i went to get some fags...

In the shop thinking "should really check on the Blue Pit today" whilst im buying fags, walk out the door an immediately a Blue Pit walks over to me for a stroke an a fuss, get talking to the owner whilst stroking the dog n quite obvious hes a smoker, mentioned that im running the strain BP n he gets all excited, makes me show him the BB website on his phone an reckons he is gonna be immediately buying some lmao........
get 200 yards around the corner and yet another Blue pit wants a stroke as I walk past him an finally just as im halfway home see a big crater in the floor where the path has collapsed and all the inside of the hole has been painted blue (yet another blue pit) by the workmen..........and all this after chatting to relax about swapping a fireballs cut for a BP lmao

Methinks it might be a good idea to check on my Blue Pit today as some cunt somewhere is obviously fucking trying to tell me something lmao, aint the first time shit like this has happened to me n theres always something behind it


----------



## welshwizzard (May 25, 2014)

Super busy with life so not on much...


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Super busy with life so not on much...
> View attachment 3161659 View attachment 3161660 View attachment 3161661 View attachment 3161662 View attachment 3161663 View attachment 3161664 View attachment 3161665 View attachment 3161666 View attachment 3161667 View attachment 3161668


Very nice, do you train it once you have topped it or just top it n leave it to do its thing?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 25, 2014)

Girls are looking lovely and frosty ww, cant be far from chop now,


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous carry on half the prices ppl are asking for! Saw a shit hole smaller than mine going for over 1000!!! I'm not even in a cunting city lol
> She's be gone if she didn't cook n clean mate lol


 you could double your rent budget and get a place that will more than doubly pay for itself thru ozs, u could fill a 8x4 and easily make 5 to 8 k euro per month at those prices


----------



## welshwizzard (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Very nice, do you train it once you have topped it or just top it n leave it to do its thing?


I train them early by tying down, then let them go after a couple of weeks in flip. Caned I've been using are not the best so pulled them all out last night.

Cheers man, all smelling so fucking nice!


----------



## welshwizzard (May 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Girls are looking lovely and frosty ww, cant be far from chop now,


Cheers dude, just hit week 6, so another 3 !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2014)

Morning slags well afternoon been a proper lazy boy today only been up out of bed half hour lol...watched loads of LED videos yesterday and read some shit even found a couple of comparison videos and hps is still leading the way by FAR lol hps nugs are denser and frostier...however more popcorn and less weight which is strange and LED yield a tad more with less trim and popcorn but suffers on quality if final product thats my conclusion anyway lol

Looking sweet there wizard any cookie cuts yet bro?


----------



## rollajoint (May 25, 2014)

G


Saerimmner said:


> Sounds like a plan, yeah the BP will be kept going at least until the new year i would imagine.
> 
> On the whole moving thing have you never thought of moving over to england or anything or do you wanna stay over there? only reason i ask is in some nice places near me you can get a 4 bedroom house with garages n gardens for £800 a month lol


get that for 500-600 down by me lol


----------



## welshwizzard (May 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning slags well afternoon been a proper lazy boy today only been up out of bed half hour lol...watched loads of LED videos yesterday and read some shit even found a couple of comparison videos and hps is still leading the way by FAR lol hps nugs are denser and frostier...however more popcorn and less weight which is strange and LED yield a tad more with less trim and popcorn but suffers on quality if final product thats my conclusion anyway lol
> 
> Looking sweet there wizard any cookie cuts yet bro?


Yo man, cheers, yeah I have cuts ready to go, just pulling my finger and getting them sent!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2014)

Haha Yeh get ya finger out lol..looking real frosty tho mate very nice....I've been checking out bho honeycomb forums all night and since I woke up damn I can't wait to harvest and have a dabble at making some


----------



## bazoomer (May 25, 2014)

Just had a Ma-hoosive dinner, my guts & tits r now crushing me spleen !


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2014)

Bellys gonna get yaaaaa....nice feeling tho ain't it having a reet belly full then a nice joint after lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Quiet in here today, every fucker must be out in the sun having a BBQ lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2014)

Aye very quiet there ain't no sunshine here tho lookin like rains gonna come


----------



## nidgy (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That goes without saying.
> 
> Been browsing agora...yone link me to where they buy bit coins or whatever em things are


hello uk thread,i know yiz don't like newbies so im gonna try be a helpful newbie for a change...anyone heard of bitcoin atm,well here yiz go
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/sectors/technology/ireland-s-first-bitcoin-atm-unveiled-in-dublin-1.1723737


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

nidgy said:


> hello uk thread,i know yiz don't like newbies so im gonna try be a helpful newbie for a change...anyone heard of bitcoin atm,well here yiz go
> http://www.irishtimes.com/business/sectors/technology/ireland-s-first-bitcoin-atm-unveiled-in-dublin-1.1723737


No we have nothing against newbies....just the ones that come in here shouting their mouths off being cunts for no reason............behave n dont be a cunt and you will get along fine in here


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

nidgy said:


> hello uk thread,i know yiz don't like newbies so im gonna try be a helpful newbie for a change...anyone heard of bitcoin atm,well here yiz go
> http://www.irishtimes.com/business/sectors/technology/ireland-s-first-bitcoin-atm-unveiled-in-dublin-1.1723737


How much do u know about Bitcoins? Have u used them? And can u buy Bitcoins from these machines or what??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Quiet in here today, every fucker must be out in the sun having a BBQ lol


I wish its been pishing down rain here all fucking day, and now I need to go back out in it again to walk the dogs, oh the joys ! 
I fucking forgot how slow the 1st week or so of new seedlings were there taking forever to grow lol, either that or im just too impatient, the exo is thriving under the hps now tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 25, 2014)

All me cuts are all stood proud and the box is all sweaty so looking good my 250 will be her in a few days can't fookin wait ta get rid of this cfl there good for keeping things alive and clones that's about it


----------



## nidgy (May 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> How much do u know about Bitcoins? Have u used them? And can u buy Bitcoins from these machines or what??


use them a good bit man,only way ta get decent stuff over here!!!!ye ya just walk in ta shop in templebar put money in machine,then scan your phone and hey presto ya have bitcoin....Ireland is first country in Europe ta have one....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

nidgy said:


> use them a good bit man,only way ta get decent stuff over here!!!!ye ya just walk in ta shop in templebar put money in machine,then scan your phone and hey presto ya have bitcoin....Ireland is first country in Europe ta have one....


There's a few in here have used them a fair bit.....hope they open them up else where


----------



## nidgy (May 25, 2014)

ye there a great job bud,saves all the bullshit buyin them online,if ya have any contacts in Dublin ya can trust they could get them an transfer them too ya....they buy bitcoins aswell


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

nidgy said:


> ye there a great job bud,saves all the bullshit buyin them online,if ya have any contacts in Dublin ya can trust they could get them an transfer them too ya....they buy bitcoins aswell


I be in dublin now and again so must take a look next time I'm near


----------



## nidgy (May 25, 2014)

just make sure ya have a smart phone with a wallet,i use a pay as ya go phone that cant be tracked back too me...more for piece of mind than anything else.... ya can also buy .1 of a bitcoin from them,,hard ta get .1 online....one bitcoin is 417e over here now


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2014)

Know anywhere online I can buy part of a bitcoin? Just wanna get some fucking hash or e's.lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Know anywhere online I can buy part of a bitcoin? Just wanna get some fucking hash or e's.lol


Sites like localbitcoins.com, there's a few like that but that's what I always used


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

nidgy said:


> just make sure ya have a smart phone with a wallet,i use a pay as ya go phone that cant be tracked back too me...more for piece of mind than anything else.... ya can also buy .1 of a bitcoin from them,,hard ta get .1 online....one bitcoin is 417e over here now


There's sites that do smaller amounts aswell, I was buying them when they wer £7


----------



## bazoomer (May 25, 2014)

Rain be fucked, old mr Noha Llewelyn next door is building an ark !


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Pic update


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

pic update


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> pic update
> View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119 View attachment 3162120 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119 View attachment 3162120 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119 View attachment 3162120 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119 View attachment 3162120 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119 View attachment 3162120 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119 View attachment 3162120 View attachment 3162116 View attachment 3162117 View attachment 3162118 View attachment 3162119


Holy fuck sae lol, talk about double posting lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Rain be fucked, old mr Noha Llewelyn next door is building an ark !


Plenty animals for u to abuse then Mr baz lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Holy fuck sae lol, talk about double posting lol


yeah i know but cannae be bothered to fix the cunt lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

LED veg cupboard (yet to be finished)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i know but cannae be bothered to fix the cunt lol


Aye I suppose we wer lacking pics in here, there's enough ther to do a few months now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)




----------



## nidgy (May 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There's sites that do smaller amounts aswell, I was buying them when they wer £7


same as that pal,ragein now I didn stock up on them,if I had all the ones I spent back,id be a rich little leprechaun now....lol,

@ReLaX never bought e"s,but the hash is sometin else,ya never get the likes of it in this country,never had a problem with it getting here either....

nice plants sae,it wont let me like posts yet....is the yellowing a bit of nute burn????


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

nidgy said:


> same as that pal,ragein now I didn stock up on them,if I had all the ones I spent back,id be a rich little leprechaun now....lol,
> 
> @ReLaX never bought e"s,but the hash is sometin else,ya never get the likes of it in this country,never had a problem with it getting here either....
> 
> nice plants sae,it wont let me like posts yet....is the yellowing a bit of nute burn????


yes mate, im using biobizz nutes and it seems if i use any of the biobizz bloom they just burn, so im just gonna stick with the grow and some calmag for now


----------



## BigMaineyXL (May 25, 2014)

Flushing these autos soon

**Mainey**


----------



## Dubaholic (May 25, 2014)

now lads hope your all good, lol fucking fell asleep on train.home ended up walking 20 mile home at midnight fucking dead phone.and all my cash at home.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> now lads hope your all good, lol fucking fell asleep on train.home ended up walking 20 mile home at midnight fucking dead phone.and all my cash at home.


Fuck that for a laugh.....

Just so you know for in future, in a situation like that there is a system where you can go to a police station and they will arrange for a local taxi company to take you home and they will guarantee you paying the fare if you leave your details with the police at the station i.e. if you run off without paying the taxi they then come an arrest you, cant remember the name of it though, google search might bring up the name, I know this was in place a few years ago but not sure if it still is nowadays


----------



## Dubaholic (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3162147


Tidy that id press and dab it or clean it to 95% tric heads


----------



## Dubaholic (May 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck that for a laugh.....
> 
> Just so you know for in future, in a situation like that there is a system where you can go to a police station and they will arrange for a local taxi company to take you home and they will guarantee you paying the fare if you leave your details with the police at the station i.e. if you run off without paying the taxi they then come an arrest you, cant remember the name of it though, google search might bring up the name, I know this was in place a few years ago but not sure if it still is nowadays


tried that they didnt wanna know


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> tried that they didnt wanna know


They might have stopped it then, I can imagine if people found out about that would proper be abused


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Tidy that id press and dab it or clean it to 95% tric heads


That was all smoked week before last lol, only smoke ive had in about 3-4 weeks until this tuesday then its 1x£20 bag n thats it for another fortnight lol


----------



## Dubaholic (May 25, 2014)

SAME DEAL HERE ITS SHIT GOT NO MONEY FOR MYSELF BANK HOLIDAY AND IM WORKING TOMORROW


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> SAME DEAL HERE ITS SHIT GOT NO MONEY FOR MYSELF BANK HOLIDAY AND IM WORKING TOMORROW


you got a grow on atm? if so hopefully not too long till all of us in here get to harvest lol, between me, relax, gary an a few others it seems a bit dry on the harvest front just recently lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 25, 2014)

Cant wait to get a harvest in, its killing me paying 65 a week for a Q, snd even worse its killing me trying to make a Q last a week,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2014)

fuuukin hate trimmin
bllox even worse wenu know it should be anothe rmonth at least
shit yeildm shitish quality compared to teh clone onlys wat wer used to, but still 7 weeks is betetr than most round here 

bollox


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 25, 2014)

What weight u think ur gonna get off it when all trimmed up ice? I know it early but shud still have a decent taste and smell if u dried it right I chopped one a week earlier than u and it was still decent enuf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2014)

yeh it smokes n tastes orite, unnow bowt weight coz im using new jars, aint even all fucking mine coz the lad had it vegging since december s gotta throw half of it his way,not arsed like he pulls 2 livers n exo in 2 weeks and ther looking real nice, 10.5 weeks on all 3. and i get some of that.

just wen ur used to exo,livers.physcosis , fuk all else is god enough

right bed cya


----------



## shadyslater (May 25, 2014)

Alrate lads. I got a quick question for ya's. Im 5 week in flower and the top half inch of the buds on 1 girl has started to swell and the hairs are dyin off (under that is all normal)
Anybody got any clues?


----------



## Dubaholic (May 25, 2014)

Pics shady? and nah bro been two month sin e.my last lot gotta move house nd shit


----------



## shadyslater (May 25, 2014)

Thats the only of it i have till lights on but you can see the tops mature as but right under the leaves its still mainly white mate, trichs are still clear/cloudy even on the fuct bit?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

cut it off thn leave the lower.

cant early brown hairs mean mould?


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Don't the hairs turn n recede when the plant hermies?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't the hairs turn n recede when the plant hermies?


 knew id read summert a while bak just couldnt remember. i just knew it wernt good.


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> View attachment 3162313
> 
> Thats the only of it i have till lights on but you can see the tops mature as but right under the leaves its still mainly white mate, trichs are still clear/cloudy even on the fuct bit?


 there choked on N, its affecting P uptake and there tryin to finish.....this is irreversible but ull still yield some harsh bud......sorry man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> there choked on N, its affecting P uptake and there tryin to finish.....this is irreversible but ull still yield some harsh bud......sorry man



ark at zeddD busting out the knowedge

get on!!

cut the top let the rest roll no?


sum pron for @bazoomer


----------



## ghb (May 26, 2014)

the little harlot, that is like sheep striptease!







ice fuck your opinion. im chopping some exo today! bought an oz last night from somebody who reckons they took it 60 days and it is wank, my 53 dayer will be better.


fucking hell sae, glad to have some plants are ya?!?! nice structure on them for 12/12 fs, noticed any fancy smells in the bunch, they look a lot more uniform than when i run the seeds.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> the little harlot, that is like sheep striptease!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got sum exo at a pals, day 56, running it till day 73 with livers

N WHAT?lmfao

oh yeh and u o a shit ton if white fat hairs. hairs ,,, just wait whats teh big issue?

love the built in cupboards btw lol


----------



## stonyjester (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cant wait to get a harvest in, its killing me paying 65 a week for a Q, snd even worse its killing me trying to make a Q last a week,


 Shit man, its expensive up there, or I'm flogging mine at a give away price lol ...


----------



## stonyjester (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> maybe 2 coolhoods an a 8" fan blowing thru em to help things??


 I have 2 x 16inch fans blowing and a 4" extractor with out the filter on as its not needed yet, still in vegging.. Should I get a 5" extractor and have the 4" as a inlet?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Shit man, its expensive up there, or I'm flogging mine at a give away price lol ...


Lol expensive, thats a good price for the quality im getting, and only cos ive known the guy years, most other cunts here pay up to 85 quid a Q for nice shit and 70 a Q for damp or quick dried shite, I personaly never pay more than 65 tho and even thats taking the piss, I sell mine to the same cunts for 60 a Q and its better than 90% of the shit they are used to.


----------



## Turbanator (May 26, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> I have 2 x 16inch fans blowing and a 4" extractor with out the filter on as its not needed yet, still in vegging.. Should I get a 5" extractor and have the 4" as a inlet?


how big ya fuking tent? 2x 16"? windburn central?


----------



## rollajoint (May 26, 2014)

L


Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol expensive, thats a good price for the quality im getting, and only cos ive known the guy years, most other cunts here pay up to 85 quid a Q for nice shit and 70 a Q for damp or quick dried shite, I personaly never pay more than 65 tho and even thats taking the piss, I sell mine to the same cunts for 60 a Q and its better than 90% of the shit they are used to.


Where you at Gary ? what you charge for oz ? 65 all the way Gary ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> L
> 
> 
> Where you at Gary ? what you charge for oz ? 65 all the way Gary ?


I pay 220 an oz, but sell my own between 180-200 depending who its going to,


----------



## rollajoint (May 26, 2014)

85 a q is rediculous lolol


----------



## welshwizzard (May 26, 2014)

Haha this topic comes around too often. 

It all depends who its going to. If its the lads on the wirral, 250-265, they will get 400 back on it at least.
The old boys and girls from up in the hills its 60. Thats what they do their own at so I follow suit, swings and roundabouts. 
Mates (general mates) 150-200 depending who it is.


----------



## Turbanator (May 26, 2014)

i was 140-160,
now ive moved its 180-200

for pals its 40 a q all way up


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Hi girls its snoyl.I was just admiring my Northern Lights but every time I see that main cola im reminded of this thread.
Ice and garytoy I know its all just mucking about so stop the pm's ya pair of creeps.
Hows the cloning Ice?Im working on ur guide,im calling it "An Ice Cool Idiots Guide to Cloning".I do hope ur others made it,im rooting for u pal!
Later xxx


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Hi girls its snoyl.I was just admiring my Northern Lights but every time I see that main cola im reminded of this thread.
> Ice and garytoy I know its all just mucking about so stop the pm's ya pair of creeps.
> Hows the cloning Ice?Im working on ur guide,im calling it "An Ice Cool Idiots Guide to Cloning".I do hope ur others made it,im rooting for u pal!
> Later xxx


Aw whats the matter everycunt have u on ignore so u had to make a new username so ppl see ur pathetic posts?

And what u talking bout pm's ive never sent u a msg once and dont intend to ya fucking knob, grow up and stop talking out your arse


----------



## rollajoint (May 26, 2014)

Snoyl you got problems mate

What does NL have to so with uk thread I'm lost :s


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Heres that nl,like I say every time I see that main cola im reminded of this thread,cant put my finger on it


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Aw whats the matter everycunt have u on ignore so u had to make a new username so ppl see ur pathetic posts?
> 
> And what u talking bout pm's ive never sent u a msg once and dont intend to ya fucking knob, grow up and stop talking out your arse


Dont now gaybhoy or ill copy ur pm onto here for all to see...i wouldnt though,im not that much of a dick and I agree with most of it,it is indeed all fun and games


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

mate u shouldnt post pics if ther that bad lmso

AND
wat the fuk are you talking about pm's?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Dont now gaybhoy or ill copy ur pm onto here for all to see...i wouldnt though,im not that much of a dick and I agree with most of it,it is indeed all fun and games


Go ahead post the pm if I sent one, it might refresh my memory as I sure as fuck know I never sent any, ya shit stirring little cock monger, just fuck off and die somewhere of a sick horrible infectious flesh eating disease and do us all a favor


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mate u shouldnt post pics if ther that bad lmso
> 
> AND
> wat the fuk are you talking about pm's?


Still must be like looking in the mirror for u though Ice.
Like I said to gaybhoy,im not that much of a dick to put ur pm's up here but watch whos photos ur dissing or I might just do it...
Seriously though u guys r right,and I know its all shits and giggles its cool


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Go ahead post the pm if I sent one, it might refresh my memory as I sure as fuck know I never sent any, ya shit stirring little cock monger, just fuck off and die somewhere of a sick horrible infectious flesh eating disease and do us all a favor


Aww is that u getting ur defence ready,"i canny remember sending that im just a doss Jock cunt"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Fuck it, ignore again save having to listen to the constant dibble of shite that boy comes out with.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

cummon crackon,,,


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (May 26, 2014)

arguing again.?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Ic3 the cunt is obviously just looking to stir shit and have an arguement 2day, I aint even gonna take the bait, stick the fucker on ignore and let him waste more time creating another new account to try get at us, lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

S3R1AL.V10L4T0R said:


> arguing again.?


Is there ever anything else in the uk thread?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is there ever anything else in the uk thread?


lmfao.............. he does pop up occasionally does teh clown.

yehi ignored him again i even looked at my messages thinking wtf messages? lol hel be photoppin sum rigt now


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck it, ignore again save having to listen to the constant dibble of shite that boy comes out with.


Putting me on ignore eh gaybhoy u hard bastard,ive got Kate Kray and Danny Dyer on the phone wanting interviews about a book and tv show, respectively.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Come back at me when u can grow plants like this ya wee knob, rather than ur shitty NL, 
These are from my last grow, had most main colas over 45cm long, my colas on them were bigger than ur whole plant lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 26, 2014)

Pp ?


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Seriously though gaybhoy,is it not a bit childish pretending u have me on ignore and getting all mouthy just cause I never replied to ur pm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Yeah Rolla they were Purple paralysis, and a cpl Big bang as well,

And for the record the big plant with irnbru bottle at base is an auto, for all u auto growers in here thats how its done.

The rest were all regular photo periods tho, just grew the auto as it was a freebie


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

I can grow better than that ya feckin tool only mistake I made on this run was not letting mine veg for long enough.Only my second grow though,fuck Ices been growing for years supposedly but kills plants 7 weeks into flower?!?!somethings not adding up.
And no matter what ur missus tells u,those big plants dont make up for ur wee bobey


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Morning bitches...hahaha he's a proper nob ain't he...that's it just whack him on ignore and let the cunt waste his time away lolol....girls gonna need a feed a tonight I've upped the notes a little but there still munching themselves a few leaves are completely yellow lol I ain't botherd like just never had it before when a plant is sooo fucking hungry lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Afternoon shawn, gotta give my girls a drink as well today, lights on at 5pm so will do it then, fuck me last nit was warm up here, checked my thermo this morn in tent and it hit 40c at some point during the night in tje tent, fuck me, hopefully its a lot cooler 2night that the 1st time its went above 31 since I put the cooltube in, cant wait for this new tent nxt week, it will make all the difference as the one im in just now is too small and the other I have is too big lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Fookin ell man u been getting sun up there? Its been quite chilly down here these past few days and last night my temps were 26° couldn't believe it man was well chuffed....u checked all your connections and that make sure nothings come undone anywhere


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Yeah man all my connections are sound, and no sun its been raining last few days was just really warm last night even tho it was raining, even just now with lights off fans running and all house windows open its 24c and its not even that warm outside, its just the lack of wind, doesnt help ive got a 600hps in a small clone tent that only 0.5x0.5x1.5 lol, my new tent should be here by end of the week its gonna be a 1.0x1.0x1.8m then ill use that for flower with the 600 and the smaller tent will be a veg tent with a 400 in it.


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning bitches...hahaha he's a proper nob ain't he...that's it just whack him on ignore and let the cunt waste his time away lolol....girls gonna need a feed a tonight I've upped the notes a little but there still munching themselves a few leaves are completely yellow lol I ain't botherd like just never had it before when a plant is sooo fucking hungry lol


what r u joining in for trying to give me shite to impress ur mates lmfao baa baa


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Putting me on ignore eh gaybhoy u hard bastard,ive got Kate Kray and Danny Dyer on the phone wanting interviews about a book and tv show, respectively.


 cunt...........end of


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning bitches...hahaha he's a proper nob ain't he...that's it just whack him on ignore and let the cunt waste his time away lolol....girls gonna need a feed a tonight I've upped the notes a little but there still munching themselves a few leaves are completely yellow lol I ain't botherd like just never had it before when a plant is sooo fucking hungry lol


 u runnin exo shawny....hungry bitch


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Dont now gaybhoy or ill copy ur pm onto here for all to see...i wouldnt though,im not that much of a dick and I agree with most of it,it is indeed all fun and games


Look at this fuckin twat back again, hoping that someone's goina tell him it was all fun and games and wer just messing lol. No messing with u u little cunt, u really are a degenerate fuck that can't grow or take a hint when he's not wanted. No point replyin either u little fuck cos ur new profiles goin on ignore after this too. U really must have no friends when ur tryin so hard to be accepted in here ffs, amongst these cunts too lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

^^^^^^ I needed something to do while taking a shit lmao!!!


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cunt...........end of


zedd what happened to the big z avatar,the spastic superman one?suited u that.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Lol that's it then Gaz its the size of your tent aint it lol k be its lie a sauna in there lol....Yeh zedd running 8 exo and 2 billberrys and the BB are just as hungry I rekon one smells like lemon the other like blue cheese so fuck knows what I'm gonna end up with


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Look at this fuckin twat back again, hoping that someone's goina tell him it was all fun and games and wer just messing lol. No messing with u u little cunt, u really are a degenerate fuck that can't grow or take a hint when he's not wanted. No point replyin either u little fuck cos ur new profiles goin on ignore after this too. U really must have no friends when ur tryin so hard to be accepted in here ffs, amongst these cunts too lol


U can fuck off u sad fuck baa baa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

gary was teh humidity last night,was humid as fuk, suprised u hit them temps with a cooltube and that 6" fan? madness aint it, i got the 4" active inlet and well, il go check later.

clones still going orite in the bubble shawney, still green with yellow edges so roots should be imminnat


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Aww for fuck sake gaybhoy FUCK OFF with the pms.im not going to think ur any harder if u spout shite on pm,all because I dont want to be ur mate,u sad creepy fuck,and ive a good mind to copy and paste u and ices pms,all "Chill snoyl were just having a laugh mate,no hard feelings eh".hahaha u couple of diddy rides


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Aye sounds like they doing well them bottom leaves normally die for me go completely brown and that's when I get roots or just a few days before..I took 12 exo the other day hope they root as the mother wasn't doing too well think I've fixed her now tho?


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

orite hg im lovin that slh I pulled at 4 weeks, never smoked anything that early that got me remotely high really good flav is only gonna get bttr....an early pull I rec to keep that citrus note


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Heres what ur after ice,its a pic im going to use in the guide im doing for u,straight up like no shit im doing a simple step by step pictorial guide for u pal


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

This is the mystery plant I gave me sister a while back she sent me this pic about 2 weeks ago.....look snoyl even my little sister can grow better than you lmfao


----------



## stonyjester (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol expensive, thats a good price for the quality im getting, and only cos ive known the guy years, most other cunts here pay up to 85 quid a Q for nice shit and 70 a Q for damp or quick dried shite, I personaly never pay more than 65 tho and even thats taking the piss, I sell mine to the same cunts for 60 a Q and its better than 90% of the shit they are used to.


 I sell cluster bomb, very nice smoke and clean for 180 on the oz....
7 day's drying at 71deg and 14 days curing in glass jars )


----------



## stonyjester (May 26, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> how big ya fuking tent? 2x 16"? windburn central?


 Not wind burn, I keep them blowing at just below the lights...
I have a 2.4x1.2x2.0m i have 2 plants with a light above each and a fan at the back corner
of them...


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Ok so I had a wake and bake yesterday with some skunk ive just grown,why o why dont people grow these old strains?Excellent growing,none of this hermie shite and deficiencys,great yeild of solid dense nugs and a cracking smoke,though obviously u couldnt smoke it during the day if u had something to do lol.But yeah,Cheese during the day,skunk at night,do me nicely.Zedd,ice,gaybhoy,hit me up and well get it together for a toke and do a warehouse.
Fuck sake is that the best u girls have got,pretend uv got me on ignore?come on gaybhoy take the bait,tell me again how hard u r ahaha luv it


----------



## shadyslater (May 26, 2014)

Cheers for the help this mornin lads


----------



## rollajoint (May 26, 2014)

stonyjester said:


> Not wind burn, I keep them blowing at just below the lights...
> I have a 2.4x1.2x2.0m i have 2 plants with a light above each and a fan at the back corner
> of them...



thats a big tent for 2 plants & 2 lights man


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Cheers for the help this mornin lads


 what were u runnin shady?


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

hey all been a long time reader but first time poster after reading todays i had to but in and say Doppey or Snoyl whatever the fuck your name is you are such a gimp if anyone is pretending to be hard its you how sad is your life that you need to make up a new account just so the lads can see you why dont you go play tig with the buses and put they weeds back in the garden and stop pretending you've actually grown something.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Cheers for the help this mornin lads


Was all zeddd bud


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> hey all been a long time reader but first time poster after reading todays i had to but in and say Doppey or Snoyl whatever the fuck your name is you are such a gimp if anyone is pretending to be hard its you how sad is your life that you need to make up a new account just so the lads can see you why dont you go play tig with the buses and put they weeds back in the garden and stop pretending you've actually grown something.


 well.............hello.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well.............hello.....


Lol, might be snoyl...


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> This is the mystery plant I gave me sister a while back she sent me this pic about 2 weeks ago.....look snoyl even my little sister can grow better than you lmfao


eww giving ur wee sister dope bet u luv getting her drugged up and taking advantage u disgusting human being im sickened ur now on ignore.twisted creepy cunt


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well.............hello.....


Hey hows it going



[email protected] said:


> Lol, might be snoyl...


Are you shitting me thats a fucking insult


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> hey all been a long time reader but first time poster after reading todays i had to but in and say Doppey or Snoyl whatever the fuck your name is you are such a gimp if anyone is pretending to be hard its you how sad is your life that you need to make up a new account just so the lads can see you why dont you go play tig with the buses and put they weeds back in the garden and stop pretending you've actually grown something.


Whos this then,ice,gaybhoy or zedd?
Its gaybhoy,hes got previous for making new profiles in womens names,the sad cunt even pretended to be his own missus rofllf.coming soon-Mrs.Snoyl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

SO wounded,

just weighed up and it seems at 7 weeks i yeilded 163 grammes

so imagine if id let it o the 12 i was reckoning CUNT, AND only halfs mine but hes shotting it and splitting it that way so works at 230 a oz


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Whos this then,ice,gaybhoy or zedd?
> Its gaybhoy,hes got previous for making new profiles in womens names,the sad cunt even pretended to be his own missus rofllf.coming soon-Mrs.Snoyl


First of im sure they are all blokes and last time I checked i had a set of tits and a fanny although I prob have bigger balls than u ya pussy bastard. And secondly what is your problem maybe if you stopped being a knob jockey you might actually get help in here or are you too retarded to see that u wank stain. now your boring me with the same shit and your stupid vendetta against these ppl maybe you have secret man crush and thats why your so obsessed. Grow up and get a life!


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> Hey hows it going
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shitting me thats a fucking insult


Any chance of a date?love a potty mouth me


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Any chance of a date?love a potty mouth me


Ahaha are you Serious i like Men not immature wee maggots.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Hahaha I aint as sad as u snoyl I dont need to make new profiles, I post what I want from this one, and ppl either like it or fuck off,


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> First of im sure they are all blokes and last time I checked i had a set of tits and a fanny although I prob have bigger balls than u ya pussy bastard. And secondly what is your problem maybe if you stopped being a knob jockey you might actually get help in here or are you too retarded to see that u wank stain. now your boring me with the same shit and your stupid vendetta against these ppl maybe you have secret man crush and thats why your so obsessed. Grow up and get a life!


Gaybhoy bolt ya nugget if ur goin to try and be someone else heres a wee tip-dont use ur own words and if ur gonna try to ne a girl watch the language,the most minging slapper goin aint got a mouth that potty.3/10 for effort though pal


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Never been with an in irish woman so?

Like a seen from the exorcist when ur having sex with one.


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahaha I aint as sad as u snoyl I dont need to make new profiles, I post what I want from this one, and ppl either like it or fuck off,


U stupid prick ahahaha fell for it hook,line and sinker,thought I was on "ignore".u silly billy,showed urself right up


----------



## jinkyj (May 26, 2014)

Alright uk how's everyone doing today, well I flipped my greencrack mum into 12/12 so I can sex the bitch, I should have my seeds in the morn from the tude and hopefully get them popped rapid as I'm itching to get my tent up and running. Also got a load of trimming to do tonight as I'm helping my bro out so it will be a long night but at least I get free smoke out it so all's good there, hey gaz if this greencrack turns out fem you still want a cut as they have rooted m8 hence flipping the mother to see if there fem so I should find out soon enough bud.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Is he still here rambling on? What a bell end....fucking dry round here at the mo for good smoke has been the last few weeks its doing my bean in I'm seriously thinking of not selling any of my crop and keeping it all for myself lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Hey Jinky yeah man if its female ill defo take a cut, heard good things bout the green crack, cheers bro


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Had to put that cock monger on ignore, fuck me he can spew out some dribble! Talk about a cry for attention


----------



## jinkyj (May 26, 2014)

Hes


Doppey said:


> U stupid prick ahahaha fell for it hook,line and sinker,thought I was on "ignore".u silly billy,showed urself right up


He's no a Billy he's no so fucking silly he's no a Billy he's a TIM.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Hes
> 
> He's no a Billy he's no so fucking silly he's no a Billy he's a TIM.


Haha does he think I dont have him on ignore lol, only reason ive seen a cpl posts is because ppl keep quoting him in their replies,

Fuck it hes a dick anyway, let him believe what he wants


----------



## jinkyj (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hey Jinky yeah man if its female ill defo take a cut, heard good things bout the green crack, cheers bro


sound m8 I reckon I should know in the next few days.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is he still here rambling on? What a bell end....fucking dry round here at the mo for good smoke has been the last few weeks its doing my bean in I'm seriously thinking of not selling any of my crop and keeping it all for myself lol


That's what I've done mate, at irish prices I'd have been a fool to sell my tack when I'd be paying 50e for sub par crap @3g...
I did build a tolerance up fairly fast but with all the money I've saved I bought an oz of exo the last day to smoke on for a little then back to my own lol


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

And I only used this profile cause I couldnt post pics on my other one and I wont be using my old one now cause every time I see those pm's u sent me I get embarassed and feel a bit bad for annoying u


----------



## welshwizzard (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is he still here rambling on? What a bell end....fucking dry round here at the mo for good smoke has been the last few weeks its doing my bean in I'm seriously thinking of not selling any of my crop and keeping it all for myself lol


That's the way pal!


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> First of im sure they are all blokes and last time I checked i had a set of tits and a fanny although I prob have bigger balls than u ya pussy bastard. And secondly what is your problem maybe if you stopped being a knob jockey you might actually get help in here or are you too retarded to see that u wank stain!


Classy lady


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is he still here rambling on? What a bell end....fucking dry round here at the mo for good smoke has been the last few weeks its doing my bean in I'm seriously thinking of not selling any of my crop and keeping it all for myself lol


Thats what im doing from now on m8, now ive downsized my op, just going for a 4 plant perpetual, will have 4 flowering while the nxt 4 veg etc, gonna be keeping it all personal and if any mates or whatever need sorted out but thats it,


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Aye I think it is mate I'm working so what do don't spend on shit weed I'll be saving anyway and if there's any left over at the next harvest that's bonus money I guess...plus I might use a few oz of nug to make some exo honeycomb god that shit would be nice


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Was planning on the same Gary, sell of an oz every chop to a mate who will sell onto the other mates so I've money to cover material n leccy


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Gaybhoy bolt ya nugget if ur goin to try and be someone else heres a wee tip-dont use ur own words and if ur gonna try to ne a girl watch the language,the most minging slapper goin aint got a mouth that potty.3/10 for effort though pal


hahaha ok well this woman got brought up with 5 brothers so if you dont like how i speak go take it up with them


----------



## Lemon king (May 26, 2014)

suuuuppppp ball suckers!!.....another not so hot day......maybe the rain dances wernt a waste of time after all!!


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Classy lady


Im Very Classy, you just gutted you wont ever get to find out haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Evening Lem, what u saying?


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> Hey hows it going
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shitting me thats a fucking insult


 good thanks, you, whattya growin miss P/K?


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good thanks, you, whattya growin miss P/K?


nothing at the mo done some Big Budda Cheese autos last time just having a wee break what about yourself?


----------



## shadyslater (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what were u runnin shady?


Blue widow mate


----------



## shadyslater (May 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> suuuuppppp ball suckers!!.....another not so hot day......maybe the rain dances wernt a waste of time after all!!


It pissin down ur ends too


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Blue widow by dinafem? Good yielding strain big dense colas that taste of nothing lol shame the taste ain't up to scratch


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Well girls and whatever that potty mouthed thing was im out of here but u guys take it easy,gaybhoy I know u wont now but no more pm's,ice keep it real brother ill have ur guide finished in a couple of days,im rooting for ya!zedd go easy on the vintage wine.shawny gtf


----------



## shadyslater (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Blue widow by dinafem? Good yielding strain big dense colas that taste of nothing lol shame the taste ain't up to scratch


Yh it is really lol. Im gonna give mr nice blueberry a crack soon supposed to be the tastiest b/berry strain from seed


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> nothing at the mo done some Big Budda Cheese autos last time just having a wee break what about yourself?


 I got me hands full miss, running the following...u did ask lol..exodus, psychosis and livers/blues as clones, got a slh which will be goin out to the boys cos we lovin it, got som chem dawg x with sour cherry from a world class breeder who is a thread member but I cant remember the final name he gave them......I got green crack seedlings with some tangerine dream and jack herer, got some others too........and im running 40 tomato plants outside as a cover for all the soil im making...


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

DJ shorts is suppose to be a reet gooden as well but the cunts are always sold out....who's running ugorgs smellyberry? Saw it the other day forgot who it was now


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Well girls and whatever that potty mouthed thing was im out of here but u guys take it easy,gaybhoy I know u wont now but no more pm's,ice keep it real brother ill have ur guide finished in a couple of days,im rooting for ya!zedd go easy on the vintage wine.shawny gtf


That potty mouthed thing is a they type of girl that tells arseholes like yourself to go have a wash and drop dead before we laugh in your face and walk off with a real man fuckface


----------



## shadyslater (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> DJ shorts is suppose to be a reet gooden as well but the cunts are always sold out....who's running ugorgs smellyberry? Saw it the other day forgot who it was now


Check seed city bro if tudes sold out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Thats some strain list ur builing up Z, the slh and td are the most appealing I think, if done right the flavours will be amazing,


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got me hands full miss, running the following...u did ask lol..exodus, psychosis and livers/blues as clones, got a slh which will be goin out to the boys cos we lovin it, got som chem dawg x with sour cherry from a world class breeder who is a thread member but I cant remember the final name he gave them......I got green crack seedlings with some tangerine dream and jack herer, got some others too........and im running 40 tomato plants outside as a cover for all the soil im making...


Nice, ive not decided what my next lot will be yet. and love the tomato plant cover lol


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Lem u watch what ur doing with them intake fans,i was having a doob last night and mine sucked it out my mouth,down 3 flights of stairs,straight through my kitchen and pow!fucking tent went up!so im just saying,u be careful pal


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Lem u watch what ur doing with them intake fans,i was having a doob last night and mine sucked it out my mouth,down 3 flights of stairs,straight through my kitchen and pow!fucking tent went up!so im just saying,u be careful pal



oi retard i thought u were going?


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> That potty mouthed thing is a they type of girl that tells arseholes like yourself to go have a wash and drop dead before we laugh in your face and walk off with a real man fuckface


And is this before or after ur jeremy kyle appearence?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Check em out lolol like little kids....I hope groves smashes the living shit out of that red dog cunt tho....the noise frotch makes at the end after he sips his water funny as fooook


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

MissPsychoKiller said:


> Nice, ive not decided what my next lot will be yet. and love the tomato plant cover lol


 yeah cept everyone who looks at it shakes their f head....I never seen such healthy tomato plants blah blah where u learn to grow those....ha ha not hard to be a spectacular tomato grower if u grow em in supersoil but they will nevr know


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

can someone tell me how i can put this HIV ridden rodent on to ignore as he is seriously boring me to death here. My daughter has better come back lines than him and she is 8 haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Lol click on his pic bottom right corner...ignore


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol click on his pic bottom right corner...ignore


Thanks


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Lol no probs there's no point feeding the troll he's a proper nob cheese think he gets a kick out of arguing with folk online


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

hiv? shit thats a bit strong, LOL

fuksake, got sum plants going outside at the inlaws. i may just throw em a few livers or summer, LOL outsid elivers fukthat.

mk ltra and bubba kush and summert else going outsdie in bowt a week or 3


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

If your gonna bury em in the dirt make sure you dig a hole out and fill it with guano mix and compost and coco and a few other bits n bobs works a treat mate


----------



## MissPsychoKiller (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hiv? shit thats a bit strong, LOL


soz i wasnt taught to play nice lol especially not with morons


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> If your gonna bury em in the dirt make sure you dig a hole out and fill it with guano mix and compost and coco and a few other bits n bobs works a treat mate


soil round here is great absolutely no need belive it or not, that right black stuff, oh we are blessed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soil round here is great absolutely no need belive it or not, that right black stuff, oh we are blessed


Oh and we all know u love the black stuff ice eh? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oh and we all know u love the black stuff ice eh? Lol
> View attachment 3162746



as i once heard, im no racist i have a colour TV 

innitblad?


----------



## nidgy (May 26, 2014)

evenin uk,have a quick question....I bought the dog seeds a while ago an got 10 sour kush x blues free,jus wonderin if any of yiz have grown out the sour k x blues,cant find any info on the net on this one...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> as i once heard, im no racist i have a colour TV
> 
> innitblad?


Haha I told u that one when I was down the other month lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

nidgy said:


> evenin uk,have a quick question....I bought the dog seeds a while ago an got 10 sour kush x blues free,jus wonderin if any of yiz have grown out the sour k x blues,cant find any info on the net on this one...


na


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Nah


nidgy said:


> evenin uk,have a quick question....I bought the dog seeds a while ago an got 10 sour kush x blues free,jus wonderin if any of yiz have grown out the sour k x blues,cant find any info on the net on this one...


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Nah...batman


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

so just been to the ladies, the seedlings are doing well, the exo is SIK, looks mint, the ghoji and dog will be going in flower next rin as ther getting big
the clones have white bumps on edge of stalks, including the top i cloned, i noticed fresh leaf growth so promptly took em off or mostly, remeber shanwey saying was a lot of foliage,
the exo and livers in flower are doing nicely temps steady in both tents at 27.9

right
teh side by side im running, 1 exo in 11 litre smart pot and the otehr the same, both in canna pro and on max amounts of retrospectif boosters,and topmaxx has mollasis and only 2ml of base, 

topmaxx is winning i must say. better bud formation, bigger buds, healthier looking.

at this stage.

SO rx if it contionies u may be prudent to make the switch of boosters at least. il keep running

dont ned the zyme yet as im using new coco, wen i reuse il add teh zyme


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

The exo that looks sick in a good way would that the cut I sent ya by anychance lolol...sounds like roots are non the way mate won't be long


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The exo that looks sick in a good way would that the cut I sent ya by anychance lolol...sounds like roots are non the way mate won't be long



yeh thats the one u sent me, yano the FUCKED one? lol hasent needed any mag for weeks, so it may have been sorted, the ones in flower i had since december no N needed neither but ther getting it lol,,, only low dose tho 

just took another cut of the ghoji, a 10" shoot shot up, over the light so cut it and cloned it.

i think mine just took a tad long due to,heat, foliage, new cloner, always gunna be teething isssues, but yeh had a good luck and sum white bumps cummin outa the side.

wounded with purp tho bizzle, 163 grammes at 7 weeks ish, anothe rmonth would have been a 10 ouncer, FUK


----------



## snoyl (May 26, 2014)

Ice all bullshit aside,when u say u noticed new growth so u promply took it off I hope u didnt mean the clones,just leave them no wonder they all die ya madman,clone in rapid rooter plugs and dont touch them till the roots r sticking out the plug,its no black art


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Ice all bullshit aside,when u say u noticed new growth so u promply took it off I hope u didnt mean the clones,just leave them no wonder they all die ya madman,clone in rapid rooter plugs and dont touch them till the roots r sticking out the plug,its no black art


all bullshit asside wen u just delted the PM u moced up from gary? yeh i saw it


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

I send bad ass cuts and you know this....maaaan 

160g ain't too bad tho is mate what's that about 6 oz ish I'm hoping to pull that off the big exo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I send bad ass cuts and you know this....maaaan
> 
> 160g ain't too bad tho is mate what's that about 6 oz ish I'm hoping to pull that off the big exo


roughly yhe, not bad for 6-7 weeks, tbph i dident have th eheart in that purp, ive never run owt but clone onlys and g13 stuff. shame but lesson, the guy who its half to i sad you shot it and we will split it that way,,,, so least im geting 230 a oz lol

a u see doy1 i can easily bust out a 7weeker at nr 6 ounces kill it and not break a sweat

easy life,,, now wat u looking at on your travesty? like a q?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

So your just gonna punt it then Yeh can't fault ya man get some cash in.....don't think I'm gonna sell mine I wanna keep it all to me self lol fuck letting the cunts round here have it..its too good for em


----------



## snoyl (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all bullshit asside wen u just delted the PM u moced up from gary? yeh i saw it


I never mocked it up I copy and pasted it but I thought that was a bit bad cause hes right,and so were u,its all just fun and games,and if I sent someone a heart felt pm I wouldnt want them to do that to me.i think hes taken me not replying personally though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

snoyl said:


> I never mocked it up I copy and pasted it but I thought that was a bit bad cause hes right,and so were u,its all just fun and games,and if I sent someone a heart felt pm I wouldnt want them to do that to me.i think hes taken me not replying personally though.


naaa im not punting it lol HES gunna sell maybe 4 witch is 460 him and 460 me, that willc over my lekki and hold me by for a few weeks till his exo and livers come in,
think im roughly week 3 with my exo and livers so 2 weeks and the dog and ghoji will be going in, then i got a big dirtbag/airpot for the physcosis,i maye stik to the dirtbag with these temps, not killing shit again and not using airpots in this heat untill its 100% dialled in


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all bullshit asside wen u just delted the PM u moced up from gary? yeh i saw it


Whats that mate what did he do?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

snoyl said:


> I never mocked it up I copy and pasted it but I thought that was a bit bad cause hes right,and so were u,its all just fun and games,and if I sent someone a heart felt pm I wouldnt want them to do that to me.i think hes taken me not replying personally though.


Go copy and paste it up again then since I missed it? I have to see what im supposed to have pmd u, and it better be good after all the shite u been spouting 2day.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats that mate what did he do?



made a pm up saying that ur rab c's kid n all that, dint expect him to remove so dint cap it

needless to was a poor effort


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> made a pm up saying that ur rab c's kid n all that, dint expect him to remove so dint cap it
> 
> needless to was a poor effort


Haha if thats the best he got let him go for it, I thought maybe he had some imagination but obviously not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha if thats the best he got let him go for it, I thought maybe he had some imagination but obviously not



yeh the force is week in that one.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

nidgy said:


> evenin uk,have a quick question....I bought the dog seeds a while ago an got 10 sour kush x blues free,jus wonderin if any of yiz have grown out the sour k x blues,cant find any info on the net on this one...


There is literally 1 or 2 ppl on the whole site growing them, you will find em in the BB DOG KUSH thread or the CLUB 600 thread, cant remember their usernames tho sorry, only know as ive got a pack of these an was trying to find some info before i crack em


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


Fuck no, we dont want no mods in here lol u will have to be trolled sae, is it woth it? Lmao

Just kiddin m8, yeah go for it if ya think u can be arsed, id do it myself fuck I spend enuf time on here anyway, but sure give it a go, and maybe we can get some peace from these knobby noobs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying



lol dont bother me mate,,dunno if rolla will have it tho, i think to be mod of this thread alone u would have to be mod of general marjuana growing,.
they offered TTT it sum time bak, u know him tho, if he aint the king of england he aint takin it hahaha

crack on mate, it needs to be done so posts can be removed n shit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


Aye go for it sae, I mine billy was talking bout doin it many moons ago


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite hg im lovin that slh I pulled at 4 weeks, never smoked anything that early that got me remotely high really good flav is only gonna get bttr....an early pull I rec to keep that citrus note


I'm lovin this slh m8, easy to grow and a nice shape. When u say early what sorta week do u mean? Ill probly let it go 9 but well see. After pinchin a few branches and bendin them there's a nice pong of ur fingers lol


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

I never said Rad.C.Nesbit I said wee Burnsie,get ur facts right!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

Well at the end of the day if you ok with me asking ill ask, if not i wont bother, dont wanna upset the worthwhile ppl in here just to get rid of the twats y`know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm lovin this slh m8, easy to grow and a nice shape. When u say early what sorta week do u mean? Ill probly let it go 9 but well see. After pinchin a few branches and bendin them there's a nice pong of ur fingers lol



urrrghhh keep it ifuking hate haze...............

rimmer dont be a sweed, u know those of us who matter wish u well man,, ffs. just get on and do it.

ban me il kick ur cunt in..remeber your main door is busted open buttercup!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urrrghhh keep it ifuking hate haze...............
> 
> rimmer dont be a sweed, u know those of us who matter wish u well man,, ffs. just get on and do it.
> 
> ban me il kick ur cunt in..remeber your main door is busted open buttercup!


Why u say keep it if u hate haze???

If I'm taking clones what u want anyway. The critical looks crap IMO still early tho lol, then there's thc bomb and the lemon cut


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


Go for it dude im behind u 1oo%


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

na thats the thing with haze its a balencing process, just righ it lemoney, i like, a few days to long its like pepper,

the bulk ive smoked has been peppery so hence my distaste.

yagetme?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na thats the thing with haze its a balencing process, just righ it lemoney, i like, a few days to long its like pepper,
> 
> the bulk ive smoked has been peppery so hence my distaste.
> 
> yagetme?


Well mines is goina be the dogs bollocks! Even more lemony than lemons king cut lol, think I'll call this the masters cut lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well mines is goina be the dogs bollocks! Even more lemony than lemons king cut lol, think I'll call this the masters cut lmao



wouldnt know @Lemon king is full of shit, was mena hook us all up wen he chopped to proove his salt, hes choped and nada,lol

kids.............


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

@ic3, so what cuts u looking of me? Doin them at the weekend so lemme know......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, so what cuts u looking of me? Doin them at the weekend so lemme know......


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


Know what actually,fuck u.ur gonna try and be a mod to "deal with these newbies",how about if uz all acted ur ages and when a newbie comes along treat them with a bit of respect,and most importantly,if u cant take it then dont dish it out!all egging each other on trying to play jack the lad but when it comes on top "oh I think we need a mod".u sad pathetic individual.ok maybe I cant speak ive been acting the goat a bit but that takes the cake


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

out of interest has anyone got anything ready to go in the fairies bag? might need a bit for a mate at short notice, he is letting me know tomoz


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Lol, if u don't want any open ur big gobby mouth and say ffs....u did ask and I'm only offering....I can't read ur posts at the best of times never mind when ur tryin to talk in code lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> out of interest has anyone got anything ready to go in the fairies bag? might need a bit for a mate at short notice, he is letting me know tomoz



not owt of quality man, lol.... 3 weeks



Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, if u don't want any open ur big gobby mouth and say ffs....u did ask and I'm only offering....I can't read ur posts at the best of times never mind when ur tryin to talk in code lol


no i mean i dont know, but im putting ghoi and dog in flower next so yeh err we wil talk in email


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, if u don't want any open ur big gobby mouth and say ffs....u did ask and I'm only offering....I can't read ur posts at the best of times never mind when ur tryin to talk in code lol


What u running just now hg?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


Hey i may not be not be on often but id say go for it and get rid of the likes of that twat Doppey/Snoyl


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


 sae, with respect mate, this is one of the few places where people can say what they want, doesn't need fixing imo, peeps can stand or fall on their own words .....don't need the thought police in here man


----------



## nidgy (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> There is literally 1 or 2 ppl on the whole site growing them, you will find em in the BB DOG KUSH thread or the CLUB 600 thread, cant remember their usernames tho sorry, only know as ive got a pack of these an was trying to find some info before i crack em
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man,will look up those threads,prob gonna chance crackin a few when im up an runnin,will let ya know how they turn out...snd


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Know what actually,fuck u.ur gonna try and be a mod to "deal with these newbies",how about if uz all acted ur ages and when a newbie comes along treat them with a bit of respect,and most importantly,if u cant take it then dont dish it out!all egging each other on trying to play jack the lad but when it comes on top "oh I think we need a mod".u sad pathetic individual.ok maybe I cant speak ive been acting the goat a bit but that takes the cake


 Fuck me you must have a REALLY bad memory........I however dont so let me remind you .......

I gave you advice and help on your nutrients, because you, like a fucking moron do decide not to use the Grow bottle whilst using the Bloom bottle, EVEN THOUGH, by your OWN admission the bloke in te hydro shop you bought it from TOLD YOU to use both together whilst in flower and you blatantly ignored him hence your plants looking like Auschwitz victims, you thanked me for my help and that was it for that day.....

Next day, im having a conversation about motorbikes with the lads in here and you come in being fucking mouthy n cunting everybody off including me (this is less than 24hr after me helping you) thinking you know more about the subject than the people in here that ACTUALLY OWN bikes, when I told you to put your money where your mouth is n prove im wrong you shrivelled and ran away like the little pre-pubescent penis you are.

Also if you remember you tried doing the internet hardman act n threatening me.......until I told you, after 19 years or working the doors n running pubs you didnt bother me in the slightest....and again, like the little teenager cock you are, you shrank again.

So then..remind me, who out of the 2 of us is "acting our age" and who is the schizophrenic fucking moron that has managed to piss of an entire thread with our constant abuse because we arent getting our own way n no-one in the thread is in the slightest scared of us???


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well mines is goina be the dogs bollocks! Even more lemony than lemons king cut lol, think I'll call this the masters cut lmao


 oh no u don't....I brought that fukker back from moly def so its gotta be the z-cut....catchier imo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sae, with respect mate, this is one of the few places where people can say what they want, doesn't need fixing imo, peeps can stand or fall on their own words .....don't need the thought police in here man


Understand you completely mate but getting sick of page after page of moronic fucking nonsense (more than normal lol), bout the first time in 5 years ive seriously considered not bothering with the thread for a few months


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What u running just now hg?


Thc bomb, critical+ and las lemon(maybe las's, maybe not, from cheddar I think)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh no u don't....I brought that fukker back from moly def so its gotta be the z-cut....catchier imo lol


Lmao.....I thought you'd have something to say lol, u can have her m8


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all.... Out of interest what would you lads think of me asking to be the thread mod to help us out with these morons? Only certain ppls answers will even remotely be entertained n you all know who you are, all the newbs dont bother replying


Go for it man! You show the most restraint on here so why not lol


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

moly def


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thc bomb, critical+ and las lemon(maybe las's, maybe not, from cheddar I think)


If ur dishing out the cuts I'll take a slh if u dont mind mate lol, u can even send it to ice wit his and I'll get it off him, 
I got exo and Dog, will have cuts off them in a cpl weeks if u want any in return, I also got a Deep blue x Engineers dream but not sexed it yet so cud be a male, bit if not ur welcome to a cut of that also.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

fukme yehhhh everyone send everything to me why the fuk not... already don all images,,, people be thinking a a ganja GOD grower suprmemo all these plants

THER NOT MINE!!!!!

ic3 mail depot LMFAO


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If ur dishing out the cuts I'll take a slh if u dont mind mate lol, u can even send it to ice wit his and I'll get it off him,
> I got exo and Dog, will have cuts off them in a cpl weeks if u want any in return, I also got a Deep blue x Engineers dream but not sexed it yet so cud be a male, bit if not ur welcome to a cut of that also.


Well sort it out in couple weeks m8 when ther done.....I ain't one for fuckin bout with different strains just want something that works for me and my setup and that's psychosis IMO, once I get her back that's all I need. I could try one or two of urs tho in a m8s grow, he's cutting soon and needs something for next run, I'll keep u in mind gaz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

rememebr ladies il be getting that 20 mixed physco and livers in bowt 4 weeks maybe longer, thats upto baz but... theyl be getting shared around.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

Anyone see this

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/class-drugs-post-secret-website-3604058

Surprised sae didn't have it up, there a bit late off the mark lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone see this
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/class-drugs-post-secret-website-3604058
> 
> Surprised sae didn't have it up, there a bit late off the mark lol


 old news lol, this is the latest one i found lol

http://elpais.com/elpais/2014/05/22/inenglish/1400765709_237155.html


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rememebr ladies il be getting that 20 mixed physco and livers in bowt 4 weeks maybe longer, thats upto baz but... theyl be getting shared around.


I'd prefer a straight up psychosis lol, a mix ain't much use to me unless it's a last resort I'll take them lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Put my name down on one of them psy will ya ice mate I need to get me hands on that lol


----------



## Doppey (May 26, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Hey i may not be not be on often but id say go for it and get rid of the likes of that twat Doppey/Snoyl


Stop it gaybhoy.
Saerimmer,theres an "ignore" button,also ur getting me mixed up cause ive never threayened anyone,im not that sad to make empty threats,and lastly get ur facts right about the plant I asked about.when the guy in the shop said that to me I asked on here about it and was told that he was just trying to sell me more nutes.
And last but not least,if u cant take it dont dish it out,its not difficult,so stop being a pap


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

22 days in you can see how much the tent gets sucked in thru the shape of the plants lol...there starting to stack up a bit now not fast enough tho lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd prefer a straight up psychosis lol, a mix ain't much use to me unless it's a last resort I'll take them lol


Lol, I didn't put pegs in the cuts, psyco, livers,exo, that mixed , not crossed mixed.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 26, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I didn't put pegs in the cuts, psyco, livers,exo, that mixed , not crossed mixed.


Aye I know baz, just can't be assed growin them out to find the psycho unless it's a last resort.....no time for that shit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Stop it gaybhoy.
> Saerimmer,theres an "ignore" button,also ur getting me mixed up cause ive never threayened anyone,im not that sad to make empty threats,and lastly get ur facts right about the plant I asked about.when the guy in the shop said that to me I asked on here about it and was told that he was just trying to sell me more nutes.
> And last but not least,if u cant take it dont dish it out,its not difficult,so stop being a pap


Again i think your memory is failing you.... i do belive you said something along the lines of " If you dont wanna come a cropper dont say anything online you wouldnt say to my face" which to me is the same as " Say that to my face an see what you get"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I know baz, just can't be assed growin them out to find the psycho unless it's a last resort.....no time for that shit lol



yeh but physcp or livers, thr both a winnir, take a cut of each one marked then wen u know which is which bowt 3 weeks in flower u know whih cut u got wer?

mongdivloid


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

saer, time for some tales of cunts uve decked...always entertaining mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

Just been going thru my kids phones as I like to see what their up to, they are only 7 and 8, my 7 year old text his sis saying "you a bich"
To which my 8 year old replied, "its spelled bitch"

Think I better start watching my language around them a bit more


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just been going thru my kids phones as I like to see what their up to, they are only 7 and 8, my 7 year old text his sis saying "you a bich"
> To which my 8 year old replied, "its spelled bitch"
> 
> Think I better start watching my language around them a bit more


Their gonna hear it elsewhere mate. Best teaching them the effects the words have mate....we've big suicide problems over here.


That took me from the time you posted ur comment till now to type that lol first bong of the day fooked me lol...i typed this extra bit about a min after I first posted my first part of the comment thing lol....just realised the time doesn't change when you edit so there was no point in saying all that but I've said it and it took ages to say as I'm well High so yeah gooooooooooo on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Obviously Shawnee lol

Got physco In now..shes a slow fucker, compared to coco wen she's bigger she's going in coco obviously but il keep the soil as a plug it's got shit in...lmfao
Sat in she'd having a jay them bed


As for kids swearing my 4 yr old knows its a clipped ear and on the stairs for half hour lmfao bless so she knows naughty words tells me of for it lol
Hard to reign it in tho wen u swore for so long. Reigned the nigger talk in tho. .....not in gangster central no more ,,much more of here

Hey relax u catch my comment on the top max and canna side by side?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Hahaha mash head


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Sweet Ice nice 1 fella can't wait to see how she runs man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Ok member in jail once a ex pad ate came trying to rob me bakki as I was a baron came with his oil homi, anyways as it goes was making a peanut butter earnie and had my bak to him. Bare in mine I was like 6'7 14 stone anyways getting all laity so I thought gotta knock one out or scare shit outa him fast, Had jar in hand thought meh that's heavy, Lid on and turned pushed door locked and literally jumped into the cunts face blood everywhere up walls the lot went down like sack of shit. The other lad Shit it big time like wtf u doin wa waa gave the other lad few uppercuts with said jar as he went Dow n like cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt fucker cunt

Anyways wing kicked off as it does with voilence and screws came dragged lad out and THEN the cunt starts getting mouthy as the doors locked 

So sat ther threw the fucking jar out of cell window not wiped not. Made a smoke and packed my shit. I knew I was goin down seg


Down I went outside sect 18 with intent charge the lad has like 32 stitches inside and outside give statement the cunt. Went bak to jail after arrest and day out copper was like he's after compo I'm like lol criminals can't get it. Coppers like yeeeeh lmfao
Go bak to jail not allowed a job. High risk-again.. 
Mother comes to visit and this is bak wen they wer going u 18 days early release and 180 quid for it too governed comes on visit asks my name asked mom if I'm going home and said she wanted me out of her jail and I'm out in 2 days and never. ICome bak LOL
Anyways charge got NFA.d eventually and I'm glad I'd have got hammered



That is all.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Obviously Shawnee lol
> 
> Got physco In now..shes a slow fucker, compared to coco wen she's bigger she's going in coco obviously but il keep the soil as a plug it's got shit in...lmfao
> Sat in she'd having a jay them bed
> ...


Yeah give it a go once the boost is out but keep it up so you can taste test it as the boost near promises a better taste


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah give it a go once the boost is out but keep it up so you can taste test it as the boost near promises a better taste


Already doing it 3. Weeks in with 2 exo ya mad head
One is top ax and moll oasis and one is boost

Sox bad wording on ipad


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Ok member in jail once a ex pad ate came trying to rob me bakki as I was a baron came with his oil homi, anyways as it goes was making a peanut butter earnie and had my bak to him. Bare in mine I was like 6'7 14 stone anyways getting all laity so I thought gotta knock one out or scare shit outa him fast, Had jar in hand thought meh that's heavy, Lid on and turned pushed door locked and literally jumped into the cunts face blood everywhere up walls the lot went down like sack of shit. The other lad Shit it big time like wtf u doin wa waa gave the other lad few uppercuts with said jar as he went Dow n like cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt fucker cunt
> 
> Anyways wing kicked off as it does with voilence and screws came dragged lad out and THEN the cunt starts getting mouthy as the doors locked
> 
> ...


Gf asked why I was laughing...i couldn't explain what you said lol English dude...lol from an irish man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

Lol fuk that

Bed for me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf asked why I was laughing...i couldn't explain what you said lol English dude...lol from an irish man.


Yeah mate I only understood about 80% as well, u get used to it eventually its just ic3 lol


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf asked why I was laughing...i couldn't explain what you said lol English dude...lol from an irish man.


shit went down, 2 cunts glassed, ice in the hole.......issat rite?


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Ok member in jail once a ex pad ate came trying to rob me bakki as I was a baron came with his oil homi, anyways as it goes was making a peanut butter earnie and had my bak to him. Bare in mine I was like 6'7 14 stone anyways getting all laity so I thought gotta knock one out or scare shit outa him fast, Had jar in hand thought meh that's heavy, Lid on and turned pushed door locked and literally jumped into the cunts face blood everywhere up walls the lot went down like sack of shit. The other lad Shit it big time like wtf u doin wa waa gave the other lad few uppercuts with said jar as he went Dow n like cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt fucker cunt
> 
> Anyways wing kicked off as it does with voilence and screws came dragged lad out and THEN the cunt starts getting mouthy as the doors locked
> 
> ...


?. . . That is all


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2014)

Ice. I've come to the conclusion , you're extra terrestrial


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit went down, 2 cunts glassed, ice in the hole.......issat rite?


Ahhhhhhhhh, u speak "ice" Z ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Ice the peanut butter killer he was known as after that episode lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## polo the don (May 26, 2014)

Do yo thang


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

I can understand it now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit went down, 2 cunts glassed, ice in the hole.......issat rite?



haha yeh no shit,
i would have got hammered coz IF your doing shit like that IN jail, ther like wtf is he doing outa jail

mooooorning


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

Lol I know just funny how you explained it....I'm waaaay 2 high for 6:30am fuck it I'm on a weeks hols tomorrow.


Morning


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I know just funny how you explained it....I'm waaaay 2 high for 6:30am fuck it I'm on a weeks hols tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Morning



trisl and tribulations of a dont give a fuk criminal

retired..

just ordered that new extractor i hate spedning money


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

That's the thing, half the shit that comes out of ur mouth I find it hard to believe (but do) that that you'd do that but then I'm like he's mad enough to do it n then I try n imagine ur trail of thought throughout the ordeal n lol more lol...easier growing pot haha

Has to be done sadly....still haven't told the gf I'm gonna go perpetual so need to buy more stuff lol She's not gonna be one bit pleased.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Morning sweethearts....what a shitty morning it is on the way to Bedford for the day let's see what she's got for us on days this week so a bit of normality again thank took


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Morning sunshine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

PISSING down here.

spare a thought for dub working in a frozen pastie factory,,,bless him

and relax o=lol.. im not a purposely violent person, takes me a lot to loose it, but when i do im calm agan after 5 mins like it hadet happened.....strange


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

At least he gonna be dry lol I'll be like a drowned rat by the end of the day muchos funos I tell ye....been eyeing up a 3 gallon vac it pro vacuum chamber for £80 ends on the 27th do I buy it or not?? Hmmmm


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Shit its the 27th today lolol and the cunt doesn't post to the UK argghhhh....never mind there's plenty more...trying to find a cheap decent 2 stage 3cfm vacuum pump is hard as fook


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shit its the 27th today lolol and the cunt doesn't post to the UK argghhhh....never mind there's plenty more...trying to find a cheap decent 2 stage 3cfm vacuum pump is hard as fook



llol at you talking like u know wtf you ate talkinga about.

mak your own, u only need a eletric pool pump and a sealed tub


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Yeh I still need a vacuum pump tho....fuck making my own I'll end up blowing it up and losing all my run lolol...can get a complete set for 140 but the pumps shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281336298397

Alright 160 its too early for me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281336298397
> 
> Alright 160 its too early for me


163 actuallu

lol imagine teh missus coming home and ur ther lab goggles on,white overcoat and pump a chuggin



LOL
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/charles-bronson-coats-himself-butter-3611167








OHHH YEHHHHH!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Lol some mad fucker Bronson is ain't he smotherd in lurpak lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Shes gonna love it when I get itlol iI've hears of some folk running the vac for 24+ hours lmao don't know if I'll be able to handle that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shes gonna love it when I get itlol iI've hears of some folk running the vac for 24+ hours lmao don't know if I'll be able to handle that


IF YA LEFT IN YA SHED YOU COULD?

soz caps..satw atching top gear PMSL


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Yeh .sure I'll sort something out got plenty of time to prepare lol....I'm just sat on a country lane bored as fuck eating all me pack up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh .sure I'll sort something out got plenty of time to prepare lol....I'm just sat on a country lane bored as fuck eating all me pack up lol



aww out of ya fireman sam packup box? blessss


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Nooooo...Bob the builder silly lol...nah its all rammed in me bag proper style


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nooooo...Bob the builder silly lol...nah its all rammed in me bag proper style



rammed in me bag?

issthat a sexual inuendo?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Lol if u want it to be  well me 250 should be here today or 2morra can't wait to get that hooked up and fuck this cfl off lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

wat cfl u got?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

A 250 blue spec mate keeps em alive good for clones..extremely slow growth


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> A 250 blue spec mate keeps em alive good for clones..extremely slow growth


yeh ima get lil 40 watterblue spec as gotta get the bubbler in my old box its rather loud and in attick rght ext to next doors wall


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wouldnt know @Lemon king is full of shit, was mena hook us all up wen he chopped to proove his salt, hes choped and nada,lol
> 
> kids.............


 
ice i aint forgot brother.......


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2014)

gaz mail mate asap plz!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice i aint forgot brother.......


hagaagagagagagagagagagggagaaaaa


----------



## Doppey (May 27, 2014)

Gbhoy ur phones just going onto voicemail.
Ice,zedd,e mails


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

I headbutted a man on a plane once, was on the way to a south American shithole and got escorted off the plane b4 all the other passengers by 5 armed men, talked my way out of it with their supervisor and got fast tracked thru immigration ..... was sipping coffee at arrivals whilst the other passengers were delayed for a security matter lmfao, the cops even arranged a taxi for me and welcomed me to their country lol....what happened was this, I was with my mrs chillin on a long haul flight geezer behind has been drinking lager all flight and is out there for the footy so hes got all the fukin footy shirt nylon shorts...all that horrible shite they wear as a badge of their stupidity in other countries ....and suddenly whoosh my chair gets shoved with full force, fuk me ide done the crime of moving my seat back slightly and.. bang red mist is rising I shot up as did he and he starts screaming in my face, I could feel his spit and the slo mo started, I locked on to the bridge of his nose and twatted him passengers screaming etc, not good but hey ho shit happens


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

[TE="IC3M4L3, post: 10541948, member: 416682"]yeh ima get lil 40 watterblue spec as gotta get the bubbler in my old box its rather loud and in attick rght ext to next doors wall[/QUOTE]

Get it away from the wall mate don't let next door hear that vibrating all night long theyl get suspicious


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [TE="IC3M4L3, post: 10541948, member: 416682"]yeh ima get lil 40 watterblue spec as gotta get the bubbler in my old box its rather loud and in attick rght ext to next doors wall


Get it away from the wall mate don't let next door hear that vibrating all night long theyl get suspicious[/QUOTE]
Prob just think ya having a big dill session !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 27, 2014)

Morning.

Well my glass torch is at the royal mail depot ready for pickup but they want paying a £20 customs charge before I can have it.

Cunts!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> gaz mail mate asap plz!!!


Replied Lemon


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Gbhoy ur phones just going onto voicemail.
> Ice,zedd,e mails


 keep me outta your games son


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2014)

Gazza snail mail.....


----------



## Dubaholic (May 27, 2014)

morninggeezers, shawny you need to vac a minimum of 24 hours really while.keeping temps at a constant ive bought half the stuff i need and still got least 100 to spend but give it another week il be sorted. hope your all good chaps.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Aye dub I'm gonna have a good search for a decent griddle that can keep temps constant like I'm gonna get the lot temp gun and everything lol been doing a lot of research and I think I'll be able to crack it...gonna start small then if its good just do a shit load of it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Been rained off fookin sound on the way home with pay...time to get smoked up


----------



## Dubaholic (May 27, 2014)

top man beware cheap pumpsive got through a 4cfm and a 3cfm not cheap ones either il get.mine sorted nd.well have to.link.for a session mate and all i need now is a.new.tube for sprqyong.temp gun nd griddle i had a griddle with a stirer 300 quid was shit cant hold the temps i want let alone.enpugh.to.not.monitor it


----------



## Doppey (May 27, 2014)

I wahcked a guy for talking too much once,they found him with his head stuffed up his own arse and a budgie in his mouth.Theres some sick fucks out there,i loved that budgie.

Seriously right im going big time,was meang to get paid last tues,doctors line was late,phoned them thurs they said soon as we get the line ul get a same day payment,just had to get my keyworker to phone them,they put a payment through on thurs that I wont get till this thurs so I said what can I do? They said contact ur local authority or food bank.cheeky bastards eh!?so yeah,lemon skunks the way forward me thinks,big fuckers vegged for 6 weeks,half the country will have drug phsychosis but ill be sitting pretty we plenty money,talking shite on an internet thread all day every day.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

dubaholic said:


> top man beware cheap pumpsive got through a 4cfm and a 3cfm not cheap ones either il get.mine sorted nd.well have to.link.for a session mate and all i need now is a.new.tube for sprqyong.temp gun nd griddle i had a griddle with a stirer 300 quid was shit cant hold the temps i want let alone.enpugh.to.not.monitor it


Think im gonna go for a robinair pump? They seem one of the most expensive so I'm assuming quality? I'm gonna for for a 10" tube 1.5" in diameter should be good enough for oz or so runs just need to find a good griddle...fuckun expensive this bho game lol but looks well worth the blood sweat and tears lol....aye summertime we'll have to link up round the big mans gaff or sumthin...I wanna meet after crop so I got shit to bring to the table 

Dub mail mate


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

Doppey said:


> I wahcked a guy for talking too much once,they found him with his head stuffed up his own arse and a budgie in his mouth.Theres some sick fucks out there,i loved that budgie.
> 
> Seriously right im going big time,was meang to get paid last tues,doctors line was late,phoned them thurs they said soon as we get the line ul get a same day payment,just had to get my keyworker to phone them,they put a payment through on thurs that I wont get till this thurs so I said what can I do? They said contact ur local authority or food bank.cheeky bastards eh!?so yeah,lemon skunks the way forward me thinks,big fuckers vegged for 6 weeks,half the country will have drug phsychosis but ill be sitting pretty we plenty money,talking shite on an internet thread all day every day.


 psychosis, its a silent p not a silent f, hope this helps


----------



## Dubaholic (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think im gonna go for a robinair pump? They seem one of the most expensive so I'm assuming quality? I'm gonna for for a 10" tube 1.5" in diameter should be good enough for oz or so runs just need to find a good griddle...fuckun expensive this bho game lol but looks well worth the blood sweat and tears lol....aye summertime we'll have to link up round the big mans gaff or sumthin...I wanna meet after crop so I got shit to bring to the table
> 
> Dub mail mate


Yeah there good enough mate, and just remember dryer than dry material and freeze it once you got it in your tube, if your using nugs pick it into little pieces the size of your fingernail by hand over something to collect the shit that drops, the bits you'll find annoying will be sitting stairing at the cunt for at least 12 hours i dont like to leave mine unattended cause everytime i have done somethings made it go a little wrong but it is well worth the venture. Let the games begin  have to get you a rig next mate.


----------



## Doppey (May 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> psychosis, its a silent p not a silent f, hope this helps


Aww class,zedds coming out to play.
Does it matter how its spelt though,u got the jist.
Ice,look I know im a cunt etc etc,but mate ur making this cloning thing into a storm in a tea cup,annoying the neighbours with cloners?!?!get a tray of rapid root plugs,clonex and a sharp pair of scissors.take any growing tip with about a 3" stem and leaves at the bottom,if it has big fan leaves trim them in half although I trim any leaves anyway just cause im a forgetful cunt so I know whats new growth,trim.the bottom leaves off,cut the stem at an angle about 15mm below where u removed the leaves,then u just dip it in clonex then put it in the plug,although its best to make a hole first with a screwdriver or something so that ur clone just slides in,u dont want to be having to push it,then whack them in a dome or I just put a sandwich or nappy bag over them and mist once a day.dont keep messing with the plug,just leave it and within two weeks ul see roots sticking out,bish bash bosh put it in ur pot and there u have it!thats the way to do it,bud for nothing and ur chicks for free lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 27, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Does it matter how its spelt though,u got the jist.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

[QUOT"Dubaholic, post: 10542168, member: 217221"]Yeah there good enough mate, and just remember dryer than dry material after freeze it once you got it in your tube, if your using nugs pick it into little pieces the size of your fingernail by hand over something to collect the shit that drops, the bits you'll find annoying will be sitting stairing at the cunt for at least 12 hours i dont like to leave mine unattended cause everytime i have done somethings made it go a little wrong but it is well worth the venture. Let the games begin  have to get you a rig next mate.[/QUOTE]

Aye im sure ill get the hang of it mate im gonma do all the trim 1st and if it goes well im.gonna do a pure nug run


----------



## Doppey (May 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3163521


Bit ott that yman I think my grammars not bad considering some ive seen


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

yeh gunna move it shawn, ther polish cant understand a word but ther freindly our kid splay together,

so u reckon they will understand the english humming noice or is humming,humming in any language?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Lol depends where it was made if its made in Germany they might crack you lolol .....I'd justmove it away or wrap some towels at tjw back of it to stop it humming so much after a while they gonna question it ain't they I would BUT I am nosey cunt haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol depends where it was made if its made in Germany they might crack you lolol .....I'd justmove it away or wrap some towels at tjw back of it to stop it humming so much after a while they gonna question it ain't they I would BUT I am nosey cunt haha



dunno how i can wrap it, wont it have to left as-is so it can suk air in? anwyays seems my antique cloning box is cumming out of retirmenet,
gunna stik a 40 watt blue in ther, not taking piss i already got like 2k running up ther atm, not wanting anymore yano.................. i have 125 cfl but its HUUUUGEE


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Maybe stand it on a block of polystyrene that might insulate the sound a bit? Told ya anyway chuck ya cloner in the skip buy a prop box and jiffys lol as long as it isn't too cold and dry youll get roots...there's just a few things you MUST do tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Maybe stand it on a block of polystyrene that might insulate the sound a bit? Told ya anyway chuck ya cloner in the skip buy a prop box and jiffys lol as long as it isn't too cold and dry youll get roots...there's just a few things you MUST do tho



lololol yeh, i was thinking that least its silent with jiffys, just dont like the mould thing.

and the pump is kinda hovering on sum wires from summert? cant think wat. i need to do clean of the veg tent. il do it when new extractor lands


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Never had any mold well I've seen a bit a green stuff on one lol looked more like moss lmao hasn't affected anything tho....yeh its silent and no extra leccy....the pumps hovering yano lol like literally magically hovering??? Lolol cmon ice make the switch back to jiffys u know u want to....my tents are pretty grubby at the mo think I might have a clean tonight if I can be arsed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Never had any mold well I've seen a bit a green stuff on one lol looked more like moss lmao hasn't affected anything tho....yeh its silent and no extra leccy....the pumps hovering yano lol like literally magically hovering??? Lolol cmon ice make the switch back to jiffys u know u want to....my tents are pretty grubby at the mo think I might have a clean tonight if I can be arsed


yeh they look great wen cleand

i like my flower tent just thers a fucking bar running across teh middle dunno what gary did with that but its erkin me ta fuk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they look great wen cleand
> 
> i like my flower tent just thers a fucking bar running across teh middle dunno what gary did with that but its erkin me ta fuk


Used common sense and put pots at either side of the bar lol, its only a 1" thick pole at most its not hard to work around, and all the long tents have suport poles in the middle


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Hahaha is it a bit pissy it tight in them tents anyway without more gear in the way...I whacked me head on a cool tube the other day stood up and bang lol surprised I didn't smash it


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha is it a bit pissy it tight in them tents anyway without more gear in the way...I whacked me head on a cool tube the other day stood up and bang lol surprised I didn't smash it


Fooking hate working in em small spaces I always end up sweating buckets n get more n more agitated the more I sweat lol should of seen me working my monstrous insulated ducting via the ports in the 3x3...good times


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Hahaha I'm the same relax once I start sweating I get itchy then iI try to do shit faster to get out quicker but it just makes things even worse lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Used common sense and put pots at either side of the bar lol, its only a 1" thick pole at most its not hard to work around, and all the long tents have suport poles in the middle



NOOOOO cos il explain why
i have 2 lights on yoyos my THEORY is, have both lights like a upside down v shape with plants in the middle,

anwyays done some art to illustrate my point,







ART motherfuckers.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Lmfao made me smile that mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmfao made me smile that mate


 my ar always makes folk smile

ART!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2014)

Afternoon all how are we?

@yorkie, what was the name of that new hollywood film thats coming out about the moon landing you posted up a while ago? The one where apparently tey met aliens during the moon landing, cant remember the bloody name of it n cant find it on google lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all how are we?
> 
> @yorkie, what was the name of that new hollywood film thats coming out about the moon landing you posted up a while ago? The one where apparently tey met aliens during the moon landing, cant remember the bloody name of it n cant find it on google lol


Apollo 18, it came out the other year, im sure thats the one yorkie mentioned, its shit tho and a load of shite

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1772240/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

apollo 18 yeh butshit


----------



## jinkyj (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NOOOOO cos il explain why
> i have 2 lights on yoyos my THEORY is, have both lights like a upside down v shape with plants in the middle,
> 
> anwyays done some art to illustrate my point,
> ...


Ffs I've just choked on my cup of char laughing at that pic lol . Fuckin quality ice.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Anyone remember art attack n yhe big peaces he'd do at the end? Serious show!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

^^^^ see least sum cunt appreciates the artistic value.

and relax art attack is still on,

i copy ther models!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Artistic or autistic lol got the job done tho didn't it....can't even remember how long ago I bought that 250 cfl but literally not an inch if growth since I've had it its wank at 1st they seemed to love it tho weird


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Artistic or autistic lol got the job done tho didn't it....can't even remember how long ago I bought that 250 cfl but literally not an inch if growth since I've had it its wank at 1st they seemed to love it tho weird


pends on how ur using it, i have a olg big plastic water tank i have mine in. so very enclosed/

gunna order sum jiffys


----------



## ghb (May 27, 2014)

the cfl's are slow but that is what i like about them, no stretch at all, just nodes. when they get put in with the hps lights and have a bit of dark time they go nuts. have a bit of patience shawny

and ice the plants in the vid i posted yesterday are day 39, a separate garden to the ones which i harvested yesterday which were on day 52, best 7 week plants i ever chopped you might get to see some if your a nice boy. fuck jiffys root riots are superior!


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

3 weeks into flower and still on plain pHed water, adjusted with ascorbic acid( vitc )so I get nascent o2 at the roots too....nice, the plants are deep shiny green and just getting thicker and greener by the day, with this supersoil I am keeping the soil moist with pressure spayed water for more O2...made em a light bene tea....2 hanfulls of ewc tablespoon of molasses in 10 litres....hardly any nutes but loadsa benes


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

cant wait till lights on tonight!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Ive had it 3-4 weeks now and they're still tiny man proper tiny like have added a couple of nodes on but their nothing to look at like its doingy head in maybe if they start getting too big with the mh I'll wahck the cfl back in....never used root riots before so canna say nothin but jiffys work perfect for me


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> cant wait till lights on tonight!


 u on a promise welshy?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of hard work goes into that soil zedd sell us a few bags lmao...some dedication that is mate I ain't got enough time to make it all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds like a lot of hard work goes into that soil zedd sell us a few bags lmao...some dedication that is mate I ain't got enough time to make it all


i cant make it, neighbours be like WTF


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Lol int it mate I rekon mine would be like...oh growing weed again are we? The nosey cunts


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sounds like a lot of hard work goes into that soil zedd sell us a few bags lmao...some dedication that is mate I ain't got enough time to make it all


 I ll send u some mate what size pot u flower in?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

11 litres matey nice 1


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol int it mate I rekon mine would be like...oh growing weed again are we? The nosey cunts


Dunno how ur not paranoid to fuck over it mate I'd be shitting it 24/7 lol suppose I'm not as gangsta as yourself lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Sssshhhhhhhhh theyre listening!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Believe me I have me moments lol but I'm a good boy mate never been in trouble before my road rage from hell...I could setup at someone else's gaff right now but I just can't trust the cunt lol....my plan is to build a big shed to grow in I'll either have to save or sell a few oz lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I ll send u some mate what size pot u flower in?


Giving away your secrets lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2014)

I need to sort my soil out with some green sand seems to be getting abit low on cal ....


----------



## rollajoint (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Artistic or autistic lol got the job done tho didn't it....can't even remember how long ago I bought that 250 cfl but literally not an inch if growth since I've had it its wank at 1st they seemed to love it tho weird


You should be seeing some sort of growth but I agree they are slow swapped it for a 400 mh with the tent open instead they love it


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sssshhhhhhhhh theyre listening!!!!!


FOIL HATS ACTIVATE!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

[QUOT="rollajoint, post: 10542839, member: 144983"]You should be seeing some sort of growth but I agree they are slow swapped it for a 400 mh with the tent open instead they love it[/QUOTE]

Yeh i say there's a tiny bit of growth buy not even an inch lol the 250 mh will be here soon and that will be perfect for a mother and to root a few clones...I hope


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2014)

look into the 400w self ballsted bulbs bizzle still only £15 and work wonders

gaz email


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Already bought a 250 mate waiting on delivery now hopefully next day or so


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> look into the 400w self ballsted bulbs bizzle still only £15 and work wonders
> 
> gaz email


Didn't you say there was a fair bit of heat of em? My 400wmh gave off less heat in the aircooled hood than my cfls


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u on a promise welshy?


Haha,quality!

Yeah got a hot night planned with the ladies!
Love it when at this stage man, packing on weight now its wk 6. Smells are so funky too. Bitch running a few strains though, only so many fingers to rub on stems!


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2014)

yea i thought that but in a veg tent with good air flow they are banging......i wasn't properly venting at the time.....im sure if i had one if these 4oow in a cooltube and i could rest the tube on the plants.....


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

Just got some of those root tiot cubes. give them a try instead of rockwool for cuts tonight.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Just had a quick look in on my ladies as the light came on, the exo is bushing up nicely already, a lot of nice new growth, another week or so and she will be getting raped for cuts, the 2 seedlings are still really small but they will catch up, now the main leaves are forming they will quicken up,


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

See that's the prob mate, everyone's having heat issues lol bulb wouldn't help much...I had 6 42w cfls n heat of em was atrocious so I switched to a 400w mg...my initial plan was small cupboard+one plant+Cfl= much cannabis....wrong lol id based my whole op around cfls as I was convinced I'd never use a hps as it was for personal and the cops would see the heat sig (2many yank threads lol) then I found the irish thread (after a near year on 420 n icmag lurking) read it, saw she'd been vacant for a while n proceeded to skip on over here to ask for help (Lo) n eventually was reassured that it's all good in the hood


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

whats up fellow growers lol just found connection so lets see how long it lasts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

see gary u would have had that 600mh of me tomoz and ur temps would have lowered since mh dont burn as hot as hps

i gotta do my feeds now,

went see new doc after my fun with the others she seems shhhanddd.... booked me into acupuncture for me scholiosis, did not say no wen i said i was on vallies for it in the day and proised she aint gunna mess with my crrant meds,
and apologized for the way the other docs treated me,,,,,
WOOHOO.. i was the nicest patient she ever had lol i shit u not.

gunna go water me plants shortly, suppose u wanna see sum pics.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Mh burn hotter than hps


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mh burn hotter than hps


like fuk they do, the box with the exo and livers in had a 400 mh and before that a 400 hps,,, the hps heated the box up LOADS more

and i heard u the first time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Nah bud.. If both ur bulbs are 600 watt then they both consume the same amount of leccy mkay? Buuuuut the MH puts out less lumens sooo whatever power is not converted to light is going to be wasted as heat.... Heat could be from ballast, cheap bulb, shit hood or shit connections


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

In sure zedd will correct me if I'm wrong lol

Wait I'm very high that doesn't make sense nvm I'll keep it there for the fun of it..sorry for the stupid


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

hey gaz you still got my e mail addy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hey gaz you still got my e mail addy?


No mate I clear everything when im done


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah bud.. If both ur bulbs are 600 watt then they both consume the same amount of leccy mkay? Buuuuut the MH puts out less lumens sooo whatever power is not converted to light is going to be wasted as heat.... Heat could be from ballast, cheap bulb, shit hood or shit connections


Sorry for this dribble lads lol I blame the ganja


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah bud.. If both ur bulbs are 600 watt then they both consume the same amount of leccy mkay? Buuuuut the MH puts out less lumens sooo whatever power is not converted to light is going to be wasted as heat.... Heat could be from ballast, cheap bulb, shit hood or shit connections


th box is sealed, the ballast is over other side of room, we had the 400 hps in the 6" hood and a 400 mh in the same 600 hood wen the lad reeliased he was vegging under a hps we swapped out and temps dropped, it is what it is.


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

zedd will correct me if I'm wrong lol........well I wasn't gonna say anything to a pedant like yourself but its "fewer lumens" not less lumens.....ya cunt lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

so let me get this right
ur saying


coz mh puts out fewer lumens the diffrence to the hps is made up of heat? therfore hps is hotter?


did u really just say that?

relax u CUNT, u didnt even say it u copy paster wanker
Heres a fly in the ointment. I say MH run hotter. Why? If both bulbs are 600 watt then they both consume the same amount of power. However the MH puts out less light (lumens). Whatever power is not converted to light is going to be wasted as heat. Hence MH wastes more power as heat than HPS.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251119


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> th box is sealed, the ballast is over other side of room, we had the 400 hps in the 6" hood and a 400 mh in the same 600 hood wen the lad reeliased he was vegging under a hps we swapped out and temps dropped, it is what it is.


Ur right bud I was uber wrong I'd have sworn the MH was hotter my bad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur right bud I was uber wrong I'd have sworn the MH was hotter my bad



no u copied and pasted the quote from ic mag

BUSTED!!

and i heard u the first time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so let me get this right
> ur saying
> 
> 
> ...


Nah mate I'd read it there but didn't copy n paste pinky promise I'd genuinely believed the MH put out more heat for reals n i do usually quote my shit but saw I was wrong n admitted it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I know the icmag the first option that shows up. When you search i..f I were pulling a fast one I'd have went a little deeper. I'd genuinely repeated what I'd read but went back to say its wrong lol @ busted...neener neener.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Little cousins (1coming over on hols with his gf from England...every time he's over here I make sure he has a whitey lol gonna save my iso for that lol...
Not till,next month dunno if I can wait lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

il need get you fem dippy 2 ya mate,i was the only one get a fem out the 6?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know the icmag the first option that shows up. When you search i..f I were pulling a fast one I'd have went a little deeper. I'd genuinely repeated what I'd read but went back to say its wrong lol @ busted...neener neener.



meh .......lol

i have a dippy here i should crck really.


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry for this dribble lads lol I blame the ganja


 the metal halide burns hotter cos blue light takes more energy to produce and this so called blackbody radiation conforms to quantum principles rather than linear ones, eg u don't get sunburn from a hot coffee cup cos the cup is only hot enough to produce only ir not uv, it doesn't produce even the faintest amount....so the blue light needs hotter temps, but there not hot enough to produce uv.....ya get me blad?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

no i dont but we had a hotter box by FAR rnning the hps to the MH

no need for science i tried it and know it does,

heard u the irst time too..

fukme everyone posts twice wats that about


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> meh .......lol
> 
> i have a dippy here i should crck really.


Mate ive no space just now, if u want u can have that female dippy cut from drgrow and I can get cuts off u in a month or so when im ready for em,


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I'm not seeing double posts?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Lolol^^^^.... Yeh I got a couple of dippy seeds of our g boy ill pop em sometime in the future I'm sure....I keep my beans in the fridge does anyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

This place went from no cuts to hey man wanna hold onto a few cuts for me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This place went from no cuts to hey man wanna hold onto a few cuts for me lol


Im just nice that way lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

get it cracked ice,the smell off hersclass loike skunk,phsyco,and its only pre flowers in veg think shesgoingto be akeeper


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

mind im an old user 4 years on here just a new name lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> get it cracked ice,the smell off hersclass loike skunk,phsyco,and its only pre flowers in veg think shesgoingto be akeeper


just a reg innit, suppose yeh il crack it and let it self sex, i dont force sex nowt nomore, its kinda good. i think??

and the double post thing is weird it does then i close tab come bak and its gone, fucking strange


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> get it cracked ice,the smell off hersclass loike skunk,phsyco,and its only pre flowers in veg think shesgoingto be akeeper


M8 ive no space just now for anymore, will be about a month till im ready, but if any of the other lads like, ice, shawn, sae, zedd, baz etc want that cut send it to them and ill get a cut from them later on, thats if u dont mind obviously


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no i dont but we had a hotter box by FAR rnning the hps to the MH
> 
> no need for science i tried it and know it does,
> 
> ...


 you could be rite mate cos heat and temp are different things.....a flame from a lighter is hotter than your boiler but your boiler will heat a tank of water faster cos its putting out more energy, some energy from the hps will be ir so yeah the bulb could warm the room quicker but the temp of the gas producing the blue light will be hotter than yellow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you could be rite mate cos heat and temp are different things.....a flame from a lighter is hotter than your boiler but your boiler will heat a tank of water faster cos its putting out more energy, some energy from the hps will be ir so yeah the bulb could warm the room quicker but the temp of the gas producing the blue light will be hotter than yellow



thats what i was about to say the white light put out obviously isent as hot as the red light put out by hps... just going on personall experiance, infact what even started this MH debate

end of day nowadays for VEG mh is not needed with led and alike


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I dunno man I've started with cfl n led n quickly moved onto a 400wmh n 600w hps lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

nana mate just as long as we keep it alive and going around us,and it comes back to ya,is that all the trusted names lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> nana mate just as long as we keep it alive and going around us,and it comes back to ya,is that all the trusted names lol


Lol na there is a few more I would trust but not listing them all, most of them a big headed cunts as it is lmao, if no other cunt wants it I'll take it man as dont wanna lose it completely, but give it a day and see if anyone is interested


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

is iT JUST MEOR DO YAZ THINK DUEL SPEC KICK ASS!?,I T5 for cuts,250mhfor veg a bit then the 400 duel,till i get a600 cool tube ahhhh!see me we them caps no shouting or anything lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2014)

Cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> is iT JUST MEOR DO YAZ THINK DUEL SPEC KICK ASS!?,I T5 for cuts,250mhfor veg a bit then the 400 duel,till i get a600 cool tube ahhhh!see me we them caps no shouting or anything lol


I use a dual spec for veg and I like it mate but switch to the red spec hps for flower with a few mixed spec cfls at the sides.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Evening Robbie, its a little early for u is it not? Normally bout midnight u show face lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol na there is a few more I would trust but not listing them all, most of them a big headed cunts as it is lmao, if no other cunt wants it I'll take it man as dont wanna lose it completely, but give it a day and see if anyone is interested


well it willl be there for a whilst took 3 cuts bout week ago no rooting gel but they should be ok,and im doing a ww 2 that looks good from Nervanna seeds,again no root gel but thet should be fine lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

fuk me if shawn dont want it il store it,,,,


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Cunts


Hey robbies here...let's go everyone lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2014)

Speaking of cuts my nl x g13 I created absolutely reeks in flower only 4 weeks in so far and already looking really nice and a massive yielder! So once its chopped ill send clones n samples to whoever wants it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me if shawn dont want it il store it,,,,


Cheers ice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers ice


Try not to kill it tho please lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers ice


no worrys im over the 9 anyways so fuckit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Try not to kill it tho please lol



fukoff i do one plant in coz i forgot to wate and its like WAAAT il show u my ones now wen i go up,, fish cips is here so ya can wait


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

ok lads what one,but only for the night lol,just testing since its all changed since i was last on proper


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Bitch ever ate my bud I'd slap her


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

I've vegged this whole grown under hps and have done many a times tbh the only difference I've seen is greener leaves lol and that's only because you can see em better in the blue light


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me if shawn dont want it il store it,,,,


Lol what the cfl?


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Ice this you? 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/charles-bronson-smothered-himself-in-butter-and-attacked-12-prison-guards-because-arsenal-beat-hull-at-wembley-9437537.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol what the cfl?



no the dippy u donkeyrapingshiteater

and relax,, u need to realx my son.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no the dippy u donkeyrapingshiteater
> 
> and relax,, u need to realx my son.


Lmao oh right thought I was on the wrong track felt lost all of a sudden


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

so you want the dippy cut to keep going ice?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

CFL for seedlings, then 1 600 mh, then 2 600mh in cool tube, then swap em for 2 600hps's.

Got my set ups pretty consistent so next change I can see is LED's but not full sold on em yet


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Yeh some look good but Yeh a good few years yet till they've cracked it I rekon...can't beat the good old hid lights can ye well apart from the sun now that's got something no bulbs got


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> so you want the dippy cut to keep going ice?


yeh il store it and at the worst il keep it smalla nd send it on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Someone's gone a bit mad haven't they lmao jeez man think I counted 15 including those poor little clones who have been hacked by the peanut butter killer...can't believe how big them 2 are which one is the stretchy one? Goji or dog?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Someone's gone a bit mad haven't they lmao jeez man think I counted 15 including those poor little clones who have been hacked by the peanut butter killer...can't believe how big them 2 are which one is the stretchy one? Goji or dog?


ghoji ive cut it bak 3 times, fucking thing wont stop stretching and the lights low as it goes, even lowered tent temps to try slow it down

the lil red pot on left is the physcosis,

and pant count dooont thers the flower tent too fuksake ok so il stik to under semi commercial, 18
these regs wat aare doing it

new extractor should e here tomoz so be able to have the full 1200 in flower running.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ghoji ive cut it bak 3 times, fucking thing wont stop stretching and the lights low as it goes, even lowered tent temps to try slow it down
> 
> the lil red pot on left is the physcosis,
> 
> ...


Plant count dosent matter too much I reckon, I know a guy was done with 8 in flower, about 15 clones, a but of weed and I think 10-20 pills........6 months suspended 2 yrs. I'm still trying to keep it at 9 tho..,,,,,,,with a couple mothers too tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Its sooo easy to get carried away ain't it I'm well over the limit but like hg says it dont matter too much as long as there ain't a shit load in flower...aye that psy don't look too bad mate...that goji is gonna be massive man lol you never tho could be some reet tasty gear there's loads of different fruity phenos


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its sooo easy to get carried away ain't it I'm well over the limit but like hg says it dont matter too much as long as there ain't a shit load in flower...aye that psy don't look too bad mate...that goji is gonna be massive man lol you never tho could be some reet tasty gear there's loads of different fruity phenos



just wont stop stretchin, the 3 in flower ar ethe exo and livers, i reckon a week and the ghoji and dog are going in flower might throw the mk ultra in 12-12 fs now its germinated and has 2 leaves, thers that and one of them u sent me wat u said have all been fems? fucknows

and yeh i keep beans in the fridge

ALSO i need ot get it down, fucking getting thos of baz lol luckily a lotare seeds so could just 12-12 em throw em in along side my main crop


----------



## drgrowshit (May 27, 2014)

whats a good site to download films easy lol cant get pirate bay?ta


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

I can't for the life of me remember what beans I sent you I sent you loads man...Yeh whavk some more into flower mate get some budatation on the go lol well my lights come on at 9 I'd better go and have a little clean hadn't I givese a reason to have a mooch at em anyway ....oh need canes and wire as well more money lol

Oh ahh Yeh u getting those off baz ain't ya u jammy fucker lol I'll tay a pick n mix


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> whats a good site to download films easy lol cant get pirate bay?ta


http://piraattilahti.org/


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> whats a good site to download films easy lol cant get pirate bay?ta


Proxy much?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 27, 2014)

If I order cool tubes is it everything accept ballast and bulb? So I jus take my bulb and ballast off my light now and hook it up to that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> If I order cool tubes is it everything accept ballast and bulb? So I jus take my bulb and ballast off my light now and hook it up to that?



u fucking having a bubble? LOL the tube is same as a hood connection wise, silly

and relax that link ther is from proxy, give drgrowshit sum leway INFACT ur a noob gtf u cant say shit to drgrowshit, even tho i cant remeber the fuckers origonal ID LOL


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 27, 2014)

So if I order the cool tube?? And I already have. Standard 600 w hps, what else do I need??? Apart from the ducting and fan???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> So if I order the cool tube?? And I already have. Standard 600 w hps, what else do I need??? Apart from the ducting and fan???


Nothing, just connect ur cooltube to ur ballast, screw in a bulb and grow away


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> So if I order the cool tube?? And I already have. Standard 600 w hps, what else do I need??? Apart from the ducting and fan???


extractor and zipties and tape,
yoyos and thats it...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Drgrowshit, try www.proxybay.info its got all the proxy sites hosting piratebay, you should find a few on that that'll work, either that or try iptorrents.


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nothing, just connect ur cooltube to ur ballast, screw in a bulb and grow away


Thank you! So what was the guy on about who asked if I was having a bubble loool hard to get a straight answer round here....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Drgrowshit, try www.proxybay.info its got all the proxy sites hosting piratebay, you should find a few on that that'll work, either that or try iptorrents.



ukbay.org works well
coz kalashwatsit smoker,

it aint rocket science


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u fucking having a bubble? LOL the tube is same as a hood connection wise, silly
> 
> and relax that link ther is from proxy, give drgrowshit sum leway INFACT ur a noob gtf u cant say shit to drgrowshit, even tho i cant remeber the fuckers origonal ID LOL


I didn't read on cock monger lol Lick my dick with ur noob! I may not be a veteran but u can Lick my ring if ur gonna go noob on my you floppy bollocked cunt lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Thank you! So what was the guy on about who asked if I was having a bubble loool hard to get a straight answer round here....


Some middle eastern fella pretending he's English lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Oh yesh the slags are smelling sweet man that true exo tone is coming through now and loud as fuck lol seems like every time I check on em tho there's more yellow leaves


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some middle eastern fella pretending he's English lol



wayya mean like sum paddy cunt WISHING he was english?

yo bizzle

the yellowing is the lowers? i seem to have lost a fair bit of my lower exo,???


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wayya mean like sum paddy cunt WISHING he was english?


Lol! Everyone loves the irish man its fucking excellent!!! Bitches love the irish lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Lower leaves might be N......mobile element n what not


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

["IC3M4L3, post: 10543714, member: 416682"]wayya mean like sum paddy cunt WISHING he was english?

yo bizzle

the yellowing is the lowers? i seem to have lost a fair bit of my lower exo,???[/QUOTE]

Lowers and middle mate working its way up FAST I've upoed the cal mag I don't wanna give it more grow tho I don't want that tasting in me bud so can't think of much else i can do

I wouldn't be so botherd if in was like week 6 but I'm only just into week 3 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> ["IC3M4L3, post: 10543714, member: 416682"]wayya mean like sum paddy cunt WISHING he was english?
> 
> yo bizzle
> 
> the yellowing is the lowers? i seem to have lost a fair bit of my lower exo,???


Lowers and middle mate working its way up FAST I've upoed the cal mag I don't wanna give it more grow tho I don't want that tasting in me bud so can't think of much else i can do

I wouldn't be so botherd if in was like week 6 but I'm only just into week 3 lol[/QUOTE]


same here man.. BUT mine has chilled now ive lowered the magnecal... bak down to 1.5ml per. noticed it helped sumwhat

sumtimes 1ml


thats another cunt on ignore


----------



## Doppey (May 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> keep me outta your games son


na no fucking way,is that really u dad?


----------



## jinkyj (May 27, 2014)

Good evening uk what's every one up 2 2nite then, well that's me just done with chopping and trimming my bros weed some stinky shit is that Jack the ripper lemony as a mofo and his pineapple express and king tuts are fucking stinking as well. Lucky fucker I wish it was all mine oh well at least I've bagged a wee Oscar postorius for helping him oot.


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

Firedog
  

Blue Petrol


----------



## rollajoint (May 27, 2014)

Remind me what soil & nutes your using lads I had the same problem running soil & biobizz tried everything switched to coco I'm 8 weeks in & not a yellow leaf in sight . I do love coco soo soo easy it's bullet proof . I have told you before lol


----------



## rollajoint (May 27, 2014)

Nice to some sin city gear welsh . I ran their sour flame lovely  .


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Fookin love this guys vids he makes the best looking shit I've ever seen wonder what some clone onlys would make? Mmmmmm.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Oh that blue petrol looks insane by the way very nice mate job well done


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 27, 2014)

I got some Epsom salts from holland an barets anyone know if it's safe to use this type??


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

Epsom I use is that minus the citrus smell ingrdient I think


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh that blue petrol looks insane by the way very nice mate job well done


Cheers man, found a couple of really strong looking ones, not bad for a new strain. Getting tester beans off them soon too. 

Still 3 weeks to go aswell!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Good evening uk what's every one up 2 2nite then, well that's me just done with chopping and trimming my bros weed some stinky shit is that Jack the ripper lemony as a mofo and his pineapple express and king tuts are fucking stinking as well. Lucky fucker I wish it was all mine oh well at least I've bagged a wee Oscar postorius for helping him oot.


Same thing I do most night m8, chilling with a few beers and a smoke, 
So what did u get an oz of then out your mans stuff? Jtr, pe or kt?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Nice to some sin city gear welsh . I ran their sour flame lovely  .


I cant rate em highly enough man. Thats TP, GSC and Blue Petrol I've ran of theirs and all have blown me and mine away. Not yielders but such high grade.

As said, should be getting testers off them soon so could be fun


----------



## jinkyj (May 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Same thing I do most night m8, chilling with a few beers and a smoke,
> So what did u get an oz of then out your mans stuff? Jtr, pe or kt?


Alright gaz he's giving me the oz with a bit of everything in it so I'm well happy as its all stinking lol. now waiting for it to dry that will fuckin drag in. But I've still got a bit of smoke there so that should do me. well maybe lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

ye it looks sweet I imagine pure dank gooeyness in 3 weeks man...you love your sincity seeds don't ya canna fault ya with pics like tho man


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> ye it looks sweet I imagine pure dank gooeyness in 3 weeks man...you love your sincity seeds don't ya canna fault ya with pics like tho man


Yeah man, love their stuff, a mate of mine brought some back year or so ago, he grew them out and I was sold. 

Such frost and taste man, the high is mega, will be getting one or two off here round for a taster!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 27, 2014)

Yeah I been looking at the sin city stuff myself, its the low yields that put me off, but with the quality they are putting out it might be worth sticking a single one in the tent each time just for myself, the gsc is what ive always had my eye on since I 1st seen someones grown with them.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 27, 2014)

Yeh gotta admit it mate they look the mutts nutts would be good for making concentrates lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 27, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Epsom I use is that minus the citrus smell ingrdient I think



Is it safe to use?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 27, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Is it safe to use?


If its just magnesium sulfate then yeah


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2014)

sin city do a blue dream cross ment to be.......dreamy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Potatoes


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

ice im not sure which part of "pot her up mate" u didn't get, that psycho is lookin f d man and I did ask u not to kill it, morning all whats all this grow talk after 10 then?


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

"cancer doesn't give a fuk how fat u r".....lmao especially the end...


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Morning zeddd, how's the green cracka smoking?


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> "cancer doesn't give a fuk how fat u r".....lmao especially the end...


Remember when bill hicks was diagnosed which cancer n still played all his cancer bits?


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning zeddd, how's the green cracka smoking?


 early picked but promising, got about 6 dif weeds to smoke atm im spoiled for choice, but the one that is blowing everything away is the newly named (cough) z cut lol slh, it springs up into a small tree on flipping and is lemony from the off....cash money the holy trinity of yield flav and potency and a competitor to the clone onlys, don't have any other experience with slh but they cant all b this good cos peeps would rave....looks like me an hg have got ourselves a beauta


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Remember when bill hicks was diagnosed which cancer n still played all his cancer bits?


 Bill Hicks was genius


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> early picked but promising, got about 6 dif weeds to smoke atm im spoiled for choice, but the one that is blowing everything away is the newly named (cough) z cut lol slh, it springs up into a small tree on flipping and is lemony from the off....cash money the holy trinity of yield flav and potency and a competitor to the clone onlys, don't have any other experience with slh but they cant all b this good cos peeps would rave....looks like me an hg have got ourselves a beauta


Here o was thinking I was slick rick with my choice of dbxl (1n 2 different flavours one the 3 I grew) dog, exo n og kush...makings of a sweet supper sippin on lemonade smoking on ur z cut..i remember getting a really lemony lemon haze once never had a smoke so citricy since was polish weed if I remember.
Anti got me into hicks at a young age use to do a pretty annoying goat boy impression as a youth lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice im not sure which part of "pot her up mate" u didn't get, that psycho is lookin f d man and I did ask u not to kill it, morning all whats all this grow talk after 10 then?



eh? lol shes fine, no yellowing nothing, and u said leave her in that pot until shes bigger, shes starting fresh growth and just on water still like u said??
if it makes u feel better il pot her up into the 11l pot later today.

so again what?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

fucker just made me 2nd guess myself and go have a close look
the REASON i dident repot her is that she was very unstable in her medium like i dont think she was long rooted, SOOO i left her, just been up now, gotin fresh growth and her roots have developed, so she willbe going in coco at sum point soon and now shes closer to the light too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Yeh ice get that bitch re potted lol...I always just check the roots before re potting if the pots full andost of the dirt is covers with roots she's ready to go...

Sat on a country lane waiting for the road to be planed out wish I had a nice big joint on me


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

I'll smoke a blunt for you down the park mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Yeh cheers mate lol...didn't even get to have one this morning as I over slept fuckin wank man lol.....so your off work for the week then are you now?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ice get that bitch re potted lol...I always just check the roots before re potting if the pots full andost of the dirt is covers with roots she's ready to go...
> 
> Sat on a country lane waiting for the road to be planed out wish I had a nice big joint on me



thats what i mean that pot is nower nr full of roots yet but she is stable so il sort it in a few days, fucking 22 temps, the ghoji has shot up AGAIN. ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

That goji gamma be a beast think g did say something like she's a viney fucker or something hope you pill something fruity off her would be worth the trouble then wouldn't it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That goji gamma be a beast think g did say something like she's a viney fucker or something hope you pill something fruity off her would be worth the trouble then wouldn't it




yeh sure, but shes just stretching ta fuk, even wit light low as it will go, ther getting flowered in 10 days so lets see.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers mate lol...didn't even get to have one this morning as I over slept fuckin wank man lol.....so your off work for the week then are you now?


Yessss the whole week!!! lol man I use to have 2-3 bongs every morning until I forgot the combination to a safe lol was one funny morning so since then 1 bong limit lol


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

thing is ganja and its soil don't like tap water for a few reasons, its the wrong pH and its got too much chlorine and chloramines, most nutes also treat the water so no prob but strait feeding with untreated tap water will lead to a non vigorous plant imo, 1 g of ascorbic acid in 10 litres sorts it pH and kills cl


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Try folding the stems over mate pinch em and let em fold over that will help keep her down for a while...just think she'll double most proberbly triple lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thing is ganja and its soil don't like tap water for a few reasons, its the wrong pH and its got too much chlorine and chloramines, most nutes also treat the water so no prob but strait feeding with untreated tap water will lead to a non vigorous plant imo, 1 g of ascorbic acid in 10 litres sorts it pH and kills cl


i do PH? see this is soil and not even normal soil sup shitty super soi,literally

na i was just waiting for them roots to be more stable before i transplanted, was rather wobbley but its orite now il sort it later.

and yeh shawn il have a crack at supercropping the bitch


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do PH? see this is soil and not even normal soil sup shitty super soi,literally
> 
> na i was just waiting for them roots to be more stable before i transplanted, was rather wobbley but its orite now il sort it later.
> 
> and yeh shawn il have a crack at supercropping the bitch


 that's not supersoil man it would burn it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's not supersoil man it would burn it



OHHH i was thknning fort u said was for flower, still has shit in tho,lol


double posts look


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> I got some Epsom salts from holland an barets anyone know if it's safe to use this type??


No don't use that on any plants.

If you look at the ingredients it has additions other than Magnesium Sulphate (Epsom Salt).

You can get tubs of pure Magnesium Sulphate (Epsom Salt) from any Boots chemist for about £2 on a 200g tub.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

Or ebay is even cheaper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

Morning all.......


----------



## welshwizzard (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I get mine online.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning all.......



morning shitface, wer u been lurkin?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning shitface, wer u been lurkin?


I've been doing a Rambo, nothing to say so just been reading.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been doing a Rambo, nothing to say so just been reading.


lol yeh these pesky noobs we all got on ignore, fuckmuppets they are.

so u got owt else cracking yet?


----------



## welshwizzard (May 28, 2014)

Cookies, both phenos
  


Blue Petrols


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so u got owt else cracking yet?


Yeah I'll sling some pics up later but they're veg shots so nowt to see really.

I've got an Exo and 6 Exo x Dreatime vegging, then waiting on a Psychosis I've to jog a memory about.

4 of the Exo x Dreatime are female so I've to pot those up today with the Exo and they'll get flipped in a week or 2.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I'll sling some pics up later but they're veg shots so nowt to see really.
> 
> I've got an Exo and 6 Exo x Dreatime vegging, then waiting on a Psychosis I've to jog a memory about.
> 
> 4 of the Exo x Dreatime are female so I've to pot those up today with the Exo and they'll get flipped in a week or 2.



cool man, i got physcosis in atm just stablised so time to get her vegged up.........doing short veggs then?


new extractor should land today thank fuk, dont need it now its cooled down, but i will wen i trun the 2nd 600 bak on, but again i wont need to do that till i stick another 2-3 in ther as thers only 3 in ther now under the 600


is that the girl scout cookin thing welsh//? all yanks are raving on that atm


----------



## welshwizzard (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool man, i got physcosis in atm just stablised so time to get her vegged up.........doing short veggs then?
> 
> 
> new extractor should land today thank fuk, dont need it now its cooled down, but i will wen i trun the 2nd 600 bak on, but again i wont need to do that till i stick another 2-3 in ther as thers only 3 in ther now under the 600
> ...


Yeah man, they are all mad on a forum cut though. There are a few really good cookie crosses coming about though so soon their will be high yielding cookies.

Crazy smells man. Well wrth one or two in the corner.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> .........doing short veggs then?


Well a shorter veg on this 4 as they're going in the loft tent and it's not as high as the proper tent in the bedroom.
Short and natural I'm thinking, one of the 4 has been topped though, clumsy girlfriend for you.....

I'll put another 4 in the bedroom tent later when I've cloned the Exo or Psycho so the plan is to pull 4 Exo x Dreatime from the loft and then pull 4 Exo/Psycho from the bedroom say a month later. 

All being well.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> So if I order the cool tube?? And I already have. Standard 600 w hps, what else do I need??? Apart from the ducting and fan???


remember jubilee clips for attaching the ducting


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No don't use that on any plants.
> 
> If you look at the ingredients it has additions other than Magnesium Sulphate (Epsom Salt).
> 
> ...


Or the do epsom salts in the gardening section at either the Range or Q.D


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well a shorter veg on this 4 as they're going in the loft tent and it's not as high as the proper tent in the bedroom.
> Short and natural I'm thinking, one of the 4 has been topped though, clumsy girlfriend for you.....
> 
> I'll put another 4 in the bedroom tent later when I've cloned the Exo or Psycho so the plan is to pull 4 Exo x Dreatime from the loft and then pull 4 Exo/Psycho from the bedroom say a month later.
> ...



wow house kitted out with tents, lol, bet she loves that, infact, since wen does she get near enough to break them?.... i been tryina get my missus into helping me trim,,, aint happnin.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)

Morning all, how are we all? Had to go grab an oz yesterday for a mate which is sitting in the fridge tempting me as we speak lol, SLH ( SLH, white hairs, all those white hairs, SLH, HARD MODE lmfao), absolutely stinks n has obviously been left to go the full distance as tastes more hazey than lemoney an fucking lovely smoke, certainly passed the gram test with flying colours last night lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> certainly passed the gram test with flying colours last night lol


..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow house kitted out with tents, lol, bet she loves that, infact, since wen does she get near enough to break them?.... i been tryina get my missus into helping me trim,,, aint happnin.


4 under a 600w in the attic, 4 under a 600w in the spare room and a mother still under 10. 

They were sat on the bathroom floor as seedlings for a couple of days and she dropped a toothpaste tube on it, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4 under a 600w in the attic, 4 under a 600w in the spare room and a mother still under 10.
> 
> They were sat on the bathroom floor as seedlings for a couple of days and she dropped a toothpaste tube on it, lol.


lol had the same thing with the missus the other day with a BP, pointing at the top of the plant"oh that leaf look a bit yellow" as she points at it a bit too eagerly n ends up fimming it with her fingernail lmao


----------



## Dubaholic (May 28, 2014)

Morning ish geezers, just wake and bking and slinging some coffee down my neck before i go play with the pastry, hope your all good 

Edit this lemon skunk is rather citrusy cant wait to get back on making extracts gonna be doing some mad cross runs.. Lemon skunk x livers mmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Morning ish geezers, just wake and bking and slinging some coffee down my neck before i go play with the pastry, hope your all good


Easy Dub.

My bench torch came yesterday and I'm getting the connections and hoses next week.

Fuck me though I didn't realise how expensive it would be to set up a boro glass blowing bench first go.

£95 for my bench torch. 
£88 for the regulators/hoses and flashbacks to connect it to tanks..
£40-£60 for some safety glasses.
£100 (ish) on propane/oxy tanks.
£50 (ish) on basic tools.

That's from the cheapest suppliers I could find and before I've bought any actual glass........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

i thought glass was made from sand? just go beach man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought glass was made from sand? just go beach man


It's Borosilicate glass though (Pyrex), it's heat and chem resistant.

You just buy lengths of boro glass tubing and blow that, it's possible to make your own boro glass but it's not really viable without a big fuck off furnace.
Then there's colours...........fucking hundreds and hundreds of em, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i thought glass was made from sand? just go beach man


has to be specific sands and its lower quality n needs purifying in some way as far as im aware


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

well thats shit i was guna say play sand too since its softer and finer.

meh, u live and learn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> has to be specific sands and its lower quality n needs purifying in some way as far as im aware


Boric Oxide is added to regular glass frit.

Borosilicate glass is roughly 80% silica, 13% boric oxide, 4% sodium oxide, and 2-3% aluminum oxide.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

But yeah, it needs to be clean.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)

@zedd, one for you mate

http://www.leafly.com/news/lifestyle/the-leafly-wine-cannabis-flavor-pairing-guide


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

Dog's barking


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 28, 2014)

Off for some coco, in a bit boys.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3164309 View attachment 3164311 View attachment 3164312 View attachment 3164313 Dog's barking


cant wait to get mine in flower, shes had 5 -6 weeks veg so far and been topped, bushing out niccely

must say don they looking crackin, twatface.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

aye they're not doing badly like. just try not to cattle them after vegging for that long. you factored in a big stretch? i hope so that's a long veg for dog


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2014)

Lemon that's the tent on its way mate, will be with u 2morro anytime before 6pm, they will email u a rough time tomorrow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye they're not doing badly like. just try not to cattle them after vegging for that long. you factored in a big stretch? i hope so that's a long veg for dog









dogs the one on the left


----------



## rollajoint (May 28, 2014)

How's things ladies ? 2 more hours in work ! Can't wait to get home ! Doing my fucking nappa in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

take it your flipping soon then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> take it your flipping soon then?


perp innit.
2 weeks ish,,waiting for the cuts to root in bubbler first. they got sum white lumps on sides, just taking a while, ive identified sum issues on possibly slow rooting, so gunna be teared apart soon asi get roots. and its noisey so gunna order sum joffys


----------



## Saerimmner (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Doppey (May 28, 2014)

Fuckmuppets?ouch that hurt.Go into ur loft,look at ur plants,and ask urself who the real muppet is here.ok I under watered,but second run,whats ur excuse?those clones have nute burn,how did u manage that?oh yeah u poured clonex in ur cloner llf.and while on the subject of ur cloner,i dont care what anyone says,and I wont see it antway,but no cunt sent u that by courier,u maybe made out on here one of ur bum chums sent u it,but said bum chums just one of ur aliases,cause if u had that and someone said send me it ud say no no point,the postage will be more than what all the bits cost to make it,the feeble piece of shite that it is.as for ur"i can grow I just cant be arsed",bullshit,its not hard to feed and water a WEED,so no,u cant grow.
Well id love to say its been fun ladies but its not,clowns,sheep and bullshitters,all 2 of u


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2014)

Well we got 1 out of 3 so far lol think the other 2 are some way off yet.


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2014)

7 week cheese, hurry and dry you cunt, yesterday it was 235 for an oz of haze!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Well just finished wok on the way home now thank fook I'm gaggin for a joint man been a right pissy day....nice bit a bud porn lads looks sweet making me jealous lol


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

shawney I ll send u some soil in coupla months once its fermented, its already good but it does get even bttr with age and a bit more mixing, got some crab shell oyster shell, azomite and alfalfa to come, im loving these slow release nutes mixed in with the other shiz


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Any dvd rip quality (screener) xmen or spiderman out yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Any dvd rip quality (screener) xmen or spiderman out yet?


The Amazing SpiderMan 2 (2014) 720p HDTS LiNE Audio x264 AC3-CPG


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> The Amazing SpiderMan 2 (2014) 720p HDTS LiNE Audio x264 AC3-CPG


Perfect,thanks ice.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Perfect,thanks ice.


best ther is right now and its LINE audio so real audio, for me its the audio that will make or break a release

gota go feed me shit in 10 mins, gunna pot up the physco in its big pot too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shawney I ll send u some soil in coupla months once its fermented, its already good but it does get even bttr with age and a bit more mixing, got some crab shell oyster shell, azomite and alfalfa to come, im loving these slow release nutes mixed in with the other shiz


Cheers matey looking forward to doing a tester in that sounds like youve got it sorted tho man...I seem to really struggling keeping the exo fed I don't dare to up the nutes scary shit and expensive lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Oh me 250 arrived today yes ya fucker gonna get that set up 2neet should see an improvement in the mini veg tent now....they've been waterd once in 3 weeks...now that aint right


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Got my pollen press today I'll post a few pics tomorrow when it's ready.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> best ther is right now and its LINE audio so real audio, for me its the audio that will make or break a release
> 
> gota go feed me shit in 10 mins, gunna pot up the physco in its big pot too.


I agree on the audio and the quality is very good for a ts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh me 250 arrived today yes ya fucker gonna get that set up 2neet should see an improvement in the mini veg tent now....they've been waterd once in 3 weeks...now that aint right


no 3 daily menna be, at the MOST, lol, my temps are like 22 ish now, with extractor RIGHT down. so turned of the active inlet

i will also say the plant in the airpot is doing real good too.


physcosis potted up in large pot now too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> 7 week cheese, hurry and dry you cunt, yesterday it was 235 for an oz of haze!


nice man, it's giving me vertigo zooming in an out all over the shop haha


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers matey looking forward to doing a tester in that sounds like youve got it sorted tho man...I seem to really struggling keeping the exo fed I don't dare to up the nutes scary shit and expensive lol


 yeah I couldn't belive the exo, weedy looking veg plant that eats like mad and can go def overnight, the 4 I got in 2 weeks flower now are intense shiny green like theve been shined on fukin water, and the mix isn't a full strength yet.....this receipe is light on blood/fish c0s its so hot so using lots of ewc and crabmeal for n, theres n in the guano too but not too much, seems to me when the plant is healthy the shine and the colour of the leaves is one of the most beautiful sights, means fat buds to come


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah I couldn't belive the exo, weedy looking veg plant that eats like mad and can go def overnight, the 4 I got in 2 weeks flower now are intense shiny green like theve been shined on fukin water, and the mix isn't a full strength yet.....this receipe is light on blood/fish c0s its so hot so using lots of ewc and crabmeal for n, theres n in the guano too but not too much, seems to me when the plant is healthy the shine and the colour of the leaves is one of the most beautiful sights, means fat buds to come



my exo in flower the leaves are shiny as fuk a lovely deep serated green,,budding up all over the shop

i noticed yesterday how shiny they wer, yummy

gunna try suprcrop the ghoj see what happens, may as wel learn sum of these skillz while i got a stretcher.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Well got the 250 hps in the veg now the mum looked about 10x worse under yellow light lmao....aye she's a real fucker ain't she zedd just gotta keep playing and get it dialled I suppose that's part of the fun ay....mine were starting yellow 2 weeks in flower lmao that soil must be some good shit man the amount of work going in to it i'd expect green shiny leaves lol...sounds good tho man real good....just half way down 1st joint of the day now....pure bliss haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Lol look at you two with ya nice green plants ya taking the piss lmao.....Yeh supercrop that bitch man just squeeze lightly might take a bit of a firm squeeze to crush the stalk then just fold her over with your thumb and fingers nice n easy does it nice n easy....don't go all chuck Norris on her


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my exo in flower the leaves are shiny as fuk a lovely deep serated green,,budding up all over the shop
> 
> i noticed yesterday how shiny they wer, yummy
> 
> gunna try suprcrop the ghoj see what happens, may as wel learn sum of these skillz while i got a stretcher.


Should have supercropped that thing ages ago m8, that things goina be hard to control. My plants are about 4-5 weeks veg and wider than they are tall, supercroppings a wonderful thing and easy as fuck


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 28, 2014)

Oh and zeddd....u do know that once that "z cut" hit ireland she changed her name......it's known as the masters cut here wether u like it or not lol, and that's what I'll be referring to from now on......just so u know lmao. And u shoulda sent me that psycho if u wanted her to live a long life lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

I've been proper lazy with this grow ain't done any sort of training what so ever apart from topped the bilberrys lol need to get canes and stack em up.....just can't be arsed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh and zeddd....u do know that once that "z cut" hit ireland she changed her name......it's known as the masters cut here wether u like it or not lol, and that's what I'll be referring to from now on......just so u know lmao. And u shoulda sent me that psycho if u wanted her to live a long life lol.


shurrup cunt, thers aboslutely nothing wrong with the phsyco. lol green and healthy and fresh growth, just gone into he permanant pot in coco

il supercrop the GHOJI tomoz fuckit cant be arsed now, still few weeks veg left on that and the DOG.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shurrup cunt, thers aboslutely nothing wrong with the phsyco. lol green and healthy and fresh growth, just gone into he permanant pot in coco
> 
> il supercrop the GHOJI tomoz fuckit cant be arsed now, still few weeks veg left on that and the DOG.


only messin with ye lol, zeddd had u goin in for a second look tho, had ye doubting urself lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> only messin with ye lol, zeddd had u goin in for a second look tho, had ye doubting urself lol



yeh the cunt, had me zooming in and THEN going up,,, fuksake cunty kinty wanker,


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh and zeddd....u do know that once that "z cut" hit ireland she changed her name......it's known as the masters cut here wether u like it or not lol, and that's what I'll be referring to from now on......just so u know lmao. And u shoulda sent me that psycho if u wanted her to live a long life lol.


 yours is commin mate, no roots yet but still perky


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yours is commin mate, no roots yet but still perky


no sweat zeddd, cheers. mine im in hydro too.....don't matter what the clones in, ill wash it off but I don't need a pot of this soil with it lol. itll only go to waste


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 28, 2014)

lmao, only just realised ur sig ther zeddd, usually on my phone and it doesn't show sigs on there for some reason


----------



## rambo22 (May 28, 2014)

howdy lads 

hope all are good n well, i been soberish a few days now was a bit of a naughty one id rather forget this last few wks lol

just downloaded watchdogs, looking forward to a go at that, loving gta5 what a fucking game i know im abit late on that one but still ive only just started playing it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2014)

Evening rambo, that u back on the wagon for a while then, 
Im picking up my ps4 2morro now and thinkin I might get that watchdogs with it it looks excellent, its a toss up between that and wolfenstein. 

Anyway whats everyone up to? Im chilling with the usual beers and smoke watching the Scotland game.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy lads
> 
> hope all are good n well, i been soberish a few days now was a bit of a naughty one id rather forget this last few wks lol
> 
> just downloaded watchdogs, looking forward to a go at that, loving gta5 what a fucking game i know im abit late on that one but still ive only just started playing it.


I was wondering where u had went for a few days and now I've just realised......u wer in rehab ye fucker ye lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

I tell ye what Rambo your right that exo is just getting more and more offensive by the day left me fingers stinkin almost like b.o lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 28, 2014)

Shawn what u doing with that 300w cfl now u got ur 250hps? If u aint using it do u wanna sell it? I could use it for over my clone box.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Lol I've just hung the fucker back up its waaaaay too hot in there without an exhaust....when I get a fan n that sorted and if its all good Yeh man you can tay it...brilliant for clones like


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No don't use that on any plants.
> 
> If you look at the ingredients it has additions other than Magnesium Sulphate (Epsom Salt).
> 
> ...


Shiiiit! I used it already 1tbsp to every 4ltrs, I googled the other ingredients and it says they are hemp sooo...???


----------



## ninja1 (May 28, 2014)

Hows it going lads? Early morning I know but my sleeping patterns pretty fucked. Quite warm tonight for some reason. Pain cause got people staying so doors gotta stay shut.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

Morning fuckers, woke up to a surprise 275 quid in my account, so decided to order the new tent I wanted, 
Also going to pick up my ps4 today, happy days, for once something seems to be going good. 
Now I better use the rest to get the wife an wedding anniversary present for nxt week, otherwise I would have spent it all in game lol

My girls are looking sweet, the exo is bushing up nicely and the dog and dbxed, are picking up now to thats them on there 3rd set of leaves, as soon as the new tent arrives I'll be taking my cuts from the exo and sticking her in flower


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

Morning buttercups how's everyone today?was down the park with the missus,dog and blunts all yesterday.some pics of the vicious beast!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

All them views and only Gary thinks he's adorable....way to go guys lol.
Wake n bakes always put me in a greatmood for the day.

...I'm not allowed a ps4 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

Well thats the kids dropped at school, time to have a fat J and enjoy my morning, 

Lem remember let me know u get that tent ok 2day, ive just checked the tracking and its out for delivery.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> All them views and only Gary thinks he's adorable....way to go guys lol.
> Wake n bakes always put me in a greatmood for the day.
> 
> ...I'm not allowed a ps4 lol


The trick is not to ask lol, if I asked my wife she wouldnt have let me spend 350 on a ps4 but I never asked I just ordered it then told her afterwards, problem solved, it does however start another problem when she argues like fuck about it but by then its too late and I won anyway cos I get my ps4


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> All them views and only Gary thinks he's adorable....way to go guys lol.
> Wake n bakes always put me in a greatmood for the day.
> 
> ...I'm not allowed a ps4 lol


 he s a ugly dog relax, sorry but true, I would press the dislike button everytime u posted a pic of his mug, but adorable too no doubt to his owner....you know im a dog lover just prefer the ones that don't randomly attack babies and eat their faces lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he s a ugly dog relax, sorry but true, I would press the dislike button everytime u posted a pic of his mug, but adorable too no doubt to his owner....you know im a dog lover just prefer the ones that don't randomly attack babies and eat their faces lol


So let me guess u got a cpl of pitbulls ? Lol,


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he s a ugly dog relax, sorry but true, I would press the dislike button everytime u posted a pic of his mug, but adorable too no doubt to his owner....you know im a dog lover just prefer the ones that don't randomly attack babies and eat their faces lol


I know you like to hurt the ones you love zeddd so it's ok n I've fed him 2 babies already so he's good for now...Mind you i only feed him free range babies


----------



## Saerimmner (May 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well thats the kids dropped at school, time to have a fat J and enjoy my morning,
> 
> Lem remember let me know u get that tent ok 2day, ive just checked the tracking and its out for delivery.


School? school holidays down here atm


----------



## Saerimmner (May 29, 2014)

Oh morning cunts lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> School? school holidays down here atm


No hols here just now, so all the schools are in, think england have slightly different school holidays to up here


----------



## jinkyj (May 29, 2014)

Morning lads, well I've just had a look at my green crack and its looking like a boy ffs I've got cuts rooted and everything so it's looking like I've wasted nearly 3month so to say I'm gutted is a understatement I've still not got my order of the tube so I'm being forced to pop some regulars so I've popped 4 ak 48 and 8 kerala x skunk 1 I think it's called indian skunk from seedsman so I better get a female out 1 of them ffs.


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

got some business to do, needs a sharp brain so ive turned the vape to 212 and taken a metre of green crack, plants are fuking banging btw, this no drinking business is starting to feel good at week 4 lol


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know you like to hurt the ones you love zeddd so it's ok n I've fed him 2 babies already so he's good for now...Mind you i only feed him free range babies


 lol u r in a good mood whatcha bonging b4 work today bro?


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Morning lads, well I've just had a look at my green crack and its looking like a boy ffs I've got cuts rooted and everything so it's looking like I've wasted nearly 3month so to say I'm gutted is a understatement I've still not got my order of the tube so I'm being forced to pop some regulars so I've popped 4 ak 48 and 8 kerala x skunk 1 I think it's called indian skunk from seedsman so I better get a female out 1 of them ffs.


 theres a few noobs on here a while back who were gunna get a male cut lol, ide half arranged it with that uppity one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Shiiiit! I used it already 1tbsp to every 4ltrs, I googled the other ingredients and it says they are hemp sooo...???


Sooo from that we can deduce your googling skills are shite because the other two ingredients are Bergamot oil and Sandlewood oil respectively, there's fuck all Hemp related in that tub.

And 1tbsp per 4 litres is far, far too much.
Epsom salts up EC and drop PH like a bitch.


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sooo from that we can deduce your googling skills are utter shite because the other two ingredients are Bergamot oil and Sandlewood oil respectively.
> 
> There's fuck all hemp related in that tub.


 mite be good for the terps and mite fubar....who knows I wouldn't use it


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol u r in a good mood whatcha bonging b4 work today bro?


Im off for the week mate, I'm fooking buzzing!! Back on the dbxl, not as strong as the exo but smells and tastes better in my opinion n a very welcome change. The og kush has slightly improved in odor only took over a fucking month!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Afternoon all.......


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ukbay.org works well
> coz kalashwatsit smoker,
> 
> it aint rocket science


lol im shit with these things,just knew how 2 get them off that piratebay lol ill find somthin,just pure smashed my man has good pollum £40 a q tho,he does it in £10s 2 1.75 g so cant grumbble,FUCK IT YE I SHOULD!lol wee rant over


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Exo x Dreamtime.


----------



## Lemon king (May 29, 2014)

what's dreamtime ??

soooo pissed dropped money in the bank this morn......went spending......came home and went to order some jtr from the tude for my summer crossing.....boom......

1.....fucking......poxy......pence short......

its one of them days man.....

summer crosses this year. ...

lemon skunk x lemon Larry og

and

slh x jtr (jack the ripper)

in excited about the second cross both are lemon hazes.....but i fear f1s might be super hazey and long flowering!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what's dreamtime ??


A lucky dip of original stock Skunk, NL, Afghan and Haze from Mr Nice.

I reckon the male in this cross was either a NL or Afghan, we'll see yet.


----------



## Doppey (May 29, 2014)

Ice,heres what ur after.feel a bit bad about yesterdays rant,but ur no getting an apology,u cant expect to call people fuckmuppets and get away with it.
Zedd mail


----------



## Doppey (May 29, 2014)

Here girls this exo I took to 12 weeks from flip,smells minty,piney,a bit cheesey,tastes like lemon toilet cleaner but fuck me I kid u not its like uv had a line of good cocaine,ur actually buzzing.


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Here girls this exo I took to 12 weeks from flip,smells minty,piney,a bit cheesey,tastes like lemon toilet cleaner but fuck me I kid u not its like uv had a line of good cocaine,ur actually buzzing.


 thanks for the message dopey cunt but no I wont fuk your mrs cos u got a 4 inch cock, im busy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Check this out lads.

The missus has just come home from town and came across 10L coco bricks in Home Bargains for 49p each while out so grabbed me a couple.....




................

At 10L for 49p we're off to clean em out of stock tomorrow!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Turns out the dutch firm that make em charge £1.99 a brick.....

http://www.coco-soil.co.uk/pages.php?d=5&idc=11&sel=21


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

Some pics inside the veg tent tonight, Exo, Dog, DbxEd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

evnin, just been up to water, noticed 1 air ring not working and i have roots starting to come outa the sides of the things too!!!! thought one side of my pump had gone down, luckily for sum reason 1 airline got blocked? weird
shit meself lol sooo close all good.

damn your temps are warm gaz, my veg is at 22 with 400 and flower is 25 with 600 and both extractors turned down. cant wait for new extractor to land

ohh aye yeh suprcropped teh ghoji too, one branch i may have gone to far but the rest im quietly confident


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2014)

The temps aint too bad now mate, its averaging 28-30 unless its eally warm outside then its in the 30s, but its not making too much difference and there not much I can do do fix it till the new tent arrives, but that shud be here in a cpl days now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

meh not like my 38

buzzin i got big white lumps cummin outa the side of these, just hope the pump wernt of for too long. sorted now tho,

physcosis starting to take off now shes in coco too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

I forgot about needing a kiln for annealing blown glass so it doesn't crack.

Another fucking expense........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I forgot about needing a kiln for annealing blown glass so it doesn't crack.
> 
> Another fucking expense........


i just see this ending sooo badley like cant it expload and melt yoyr face or sum shit?


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2014)

wheres that's pastry lover tonite I was gonna ask him about processing some trim and a rig but hees prob on the baking and cake decorating forum with his new mates lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just see this ending sooo badley like cant it expload and melt yoyr face or sum shit?


No man, it's like an electric oven made out of fire bricks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Unless you meant the glass?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wheres that's pastry lover tonite I was gonna ask him about processing some trim and a rig but hees prob on the baking and cake decorating forum with his new mates lol


2-10 i think hes on zedd, il message him tell him ur after him.
physco looking happier in the coco and 11l pot now 


@The Yorkshireman yeh thats what i was thinkig if ur handblowing then if u blow it to much couldnt it explode and u have hot liquid glass everyware


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats what i was thinkig if ur handblowing then if u blow it to much couldnt it explode and u have hot liquid glass everyware


It's probably possible but highly unlikely.

To do that you'd have to heat a closed end pipe up until it was nearly dripping on the table and then blow down the pipe as hard as you could in one go to pop the end.

I reckon that's bloody difficult.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

Oooh fuck glass burns!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)

This coco could be a touch cleaner but I've mixed it in with some recycled and it's good to go.

 
 

Plenty of coir strands in it which is hard to find in horti coco these days, on first look I like the texture but we'll see how it gets on later.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 29, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1294970/

just watching this new robin williams movie
never heard him say so many fucks and cunts ever nver mine so many fucks and cunts at the start of a movie

some funny shit
http://thepirate.al/search/The Angriest Man in Brooklyn (2014)/0/7/0


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2014)

Knocking one . . . I mean watching ch4 , granny ho's, fanny's like open front doors !


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2014)

Just been sick in me mouth, watching Sheila, 85.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just been sick in me mouth, watching Sheila, 85.



whos she?







fine bitch for u ther m8


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whos she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Behave, that's me m8, Churpy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 29, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Behave, that's me m8, Churpy.


LMFAO OHHHH yeh forgot about him rofl


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (May 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sooo from that we can deduce your googling skills are shite because the other two ingredients are Bergamot oil and Sandlewood oil respectively, there's fuck all Hemp related in that tub.
> 
> And 1tbsp per 4 litres is far, far too much.
> Epsom salts up EC and drop PH like a bitch.



Do you think it will be alright ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

holy shit ak47smoker u have officaly killed the thread
u must be related to robbie..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 30, 2014)

Morning cunts, just woke up on my couch with ps4 controller still in hand lol, dont even remember falling asleep.

That new watchdogs game is good but fucking hard, 4 hrs I played that and still cant get past the 1st car chase,
Wolfenstein on the other hand is a beast of a game thats what I fell asleep playing, the fact the controls are layed out the same as cod makes it a lot easier to get used to as well.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning cunts, just woke up on my couch with ps4 controller still in hand lol, dont even remember falling asleep.
> 
> That new watchdogs game is good but fucking hard, 4 hrs I played that and still cant get past the 1st car chase,
> Wolfenstein on the other hand is a beast of a game thats what I fell asleep playing, the fact the controls are layed out the same as cod makes it a lot easier to get used to as well.



aye watchdogs is hard man lol and yeh wolfensteins well fun


----------



## rollajoint (May 30, 2014)

Well I finally got my hands on the psychosis yestarday . Cheers don can't thank you enough for that but I made a MISTAKE ! ! Talking to the mrs while unwrapping the bottle starts taking the tape off & bang clone falls out hits the floor didn't snap but it come away from the jiffy pellet breaking a few roots . Should be okay though well I fucking hope . I'm under the impression once roots start coming from the clone should replace pritty quickly ?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2014)

rolla that what you done withe ones i sent you 2 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD DAY

im movin.
not going into detials in public

and no not busted. worse.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD DAY
> 
> im movin.
> not going into detials in public
> ...


Hope everything works out for ya mate, cant even offer any help from down here unfortunately


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hope everything works out for ya mate, cant even offer any help from down here unfortunately



nowt nobody can help with man, not weed related in anyways...... nothing a move wont sort


----------



## ghb (May 30, 2014)

taxers?


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD DAY
> 
> im movin.
> not going into detials in public
> ...


 fukin ell man, hope you ok


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

ghb said:


> taxers?


 saw some fukin donal Macintyre on some taxer who wanted to be mayor of his town, fukin cunts


----------



## ghb (May 30, 2014)

brian cockerill, don't mess with his firm, vulture will have your hand off!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nowt nobody can help with man, not weed related in anyways...... nothing a move wont sort


guessing its personal problems then not business/hobby etc


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

ghb said:


> brian cockerill, don't mess with his firm, vulture will have your hand off!


 from round your way I hope not


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

lol if was taxers i wouldnt be posting on here id be remanded, fucking murder charge

no its personal local authority bullshit we seriously dont need


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol if was taxers i wouldnt be posting on here id be remanded, fucking murder charge
> 
> no its personal local authority bullshit we seriously dont need


against you n the missus or the kids? either way hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## Helpful Josh (May 30, 2014)

I just wanted to report shortly about my very first Cannabis plant. I started indoors the first 4,5 weeks know it's outside on a sunny spot with a good soil mix, doing great. I can really recommend Shiva Skunk it's a feminized automatic plant from Sensi Seeds.
Pics are from 4 weeks and 6 weeks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> against you n the missus or the kids? either way hope you get it sorted mate


kids. prik neighbours it now seems

missus frantic

nuf said.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> kids. prik neighbours it now seems
> 
> missus frantic
> 
> nuf said.


fuck me you dont have much luck with neighbours do ya, hope it all works out for ya mate


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

ice stop shouting at the kids!! ....beat them quietly...lol

only joking nothings funny regarding kids i know.....hope it works out!! ..

well ive managed to scrape enough pennys together to get one of them cool tubes....the black orchid ones.....will fit nicley in my new black orchid tent......

i love abit of cordination lol...

just got my rdwc sorted as well....2000lph .....yea boy!!

so now i have veg sorted i got about 6 weeks to try and buy all the flower gear...wonder if the hydro guy takes buttons lol

more porridge this month then lol.....

anyone else having a good day??


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice stop shouting at the kids!! ....beat them quietly...lol
> 
> only joking nothings funny regarding kids i know.....hope it works out!! ..
> 
> ...


nope same shit different day here, bout to run outta fags n skint again lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

Have finally installed an intake fan tho so not all bad lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 30, 2014)

You can tell the sun is out lol, dead in here


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 30, 2014)

Just got home and checked my plants, ain't seen them since Sunday but all looks good. The only thing is outta the 3 thc bomb one has started to stretch a fair bit, should've been bent a bit during the week but wasn't ther to do it, the one that stretch too was the one I thot looked best and was the one I was goina take clones off, ah well, all goin in to flower tonight or tomoro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You can tell the sun is out lol, dead in here


Its been dead for a few days now, 
U all better pull ur fingers out ur arse, we got a reputation to keep up here as the fastest moving most popular thread on the site lol


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

Helpful Josh said:


> I just wanted to report shortly about my very first Cannabis plant. I started indoors the first 4,5 weeks know it's outside on a sunny spot with a good soil mix, doing great. I can really recommend Shiva Skunk it's a feminized automatic plant from Sensi Seeds.
> Pics are from 4 weeks and 6 weeks. View attachment 3166021


 no ones interested.......that bettr gaz?


----------



## Doppey (May 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thanks for the message dopey cunt but no I wont fuk your mrs cos u got a 4 inch cock, im busy


Dad fuck off ur not funny


----------



## Doppey (May 30, 2014)

Hows it hanging girls?Some fuckmuppet cockmonger with a 4" cock hacked my account,i do apologise,especially to the potty mouthed chav from the other day.
So whats been happening troops?Lovely dag for it.
Gaybhoy ya hard necked swine,"i had £270 in my account this morning and im picking up my ps4,things r going right for once".This from a man who smokes drugs all day then sits with a few beers at night!im phoning david cameron,theres something not right here.
Ice,keep the faith,u can grow my son,gboy keep it real dont choke on ur frosty jacks,"zeddd" mum says mind the milk,and that knob rimmers still on ignore


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2014)

Sorry,but I'm imagining Garry on the blower to Cameron lol


----------



## Doppey (May 30, 2014)

Actually is it rimmer or shawny thats the knob?ones delightful and helpful,the others a dick,hmm my memorys not what it used to be


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice stop shouting at the kids!! ....beat them quietly...lol
> 
> only joking nothings funny regarding kids i know.....hope it works out!! ..
> 
> ...


Bad timing, but i've a 5" cooltube i have no real use for.


----------



## Doppey (May 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Bad timing, but i've a 5" cooltube i have no real use for.


Well its funny u mention it but I set my tent up minus my 6" cooltube-ive still to get a fan and ducting-,and with a 600hps and a 4" cheap carbon filter off ebay the temps r sitting at 86,not ideal but not in the hundreds,and thats on a warm day.Should have got my finger out ages ago,cant overstate how good it is to grow with no smell,and the plants love it,my NL actually said "this is the life",so I know they love it


----------



## rollajoint (May 30, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> rolla that what you done withe ones i sent you 2 lol


Hahahah dr I don't think soo some how lmao the transit can fucked them
Up good & proper lmao


----------



## Doppey (May 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Check this out lads.
> 
> The missus has just come home from town and came across 10L coco bricks in Home Bargains for 49p each while out so grabbed me a couple.....
> 
> ...


Ill be having some of that,but thats nothing,lidl were selling soil and they left it out the kther night all night.im not that tight fisted id risk having old bill at me door for some soil,but hey ho would have been free soil all the same


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Dad fuck off ur not funny


 ok cunt...did I tell you that bitch I picked out of the pub gutter in 80 s with puke in her hair that begged me to fist her arse and cum in her eye was your mother and sorry but u were an accident, she picked the jizz off her face and fanny slapped herself whilst farting....u showed up 9 months later.......CUNT


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

evening all, vaping some nice psycho with a bit of slh for flav, u lot got abuse fatigue or summin ?


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> she picked the jizz off her face and fanny slapped herself whilst farting....u showed up 9 months later.......CUNT


hahahhahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

evening, ductings landed still no new fan CUNTS, seems we may have sussed who made teh anny call to the SS cunts. we will know friday if its open and shut or open and fucked, man this i dont need, but wat can u do? 
bullshit man pure beeeee-shit

couritous as ever zeddD

OHHH yeh i supcropped the ghoji last night and obviously the branch dropped, looked in today and its still drooped but the bramches are going bak up like curved up towards light again?






^^^^seeee#


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Bad timing, but i've a 5" cooltube i have no real use for.


id say id have it off ya but in over the moon with the black orchid stuff......

cool tube in matt black looks the bollox! Lol.....

i do have to say while i feel the clip on refelctor edges are a good feature.....its not made as well as some could be....ive found so far a chip in the paint, one of the clip on refelctor screws does not tighten fully and the blacknsilicon used to seal it has been half arsed........

£30 is what it cost i cant moan.

sounds silly but i feel more "professional" if that's the right word now im getting back to my older set up.....i feel a 600w that's not aircooled is naked......it just don't look or feel right!

im chatting shit again....


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evening, ductings landed still no new fan CUNTS, seems we may have sussed who made teh anny call to the SS cunts. we will know friday if its open and shut or open and fucked, man this i dont need, but wat can u do?
> bullshit man pure beeeee-shit
> 
> couritous as ever zeddD
> ...


that's a poifect super crop then....u might have to tie them down sometimes the branches right themselves again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> id say id have it off ya but in over the moon with the black orchid stuff......
> 
> cool tube in matt black looks the bollox! Lol.....
> 
> ...



i have 2 iv those orchids fucked the wings off was gunna cut a wing reflector up

and now u will see he drop in temps im rolling 22 in veg and 25 in flower...menna get hot gain soon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> that's a poifect super crop then....u might have to tie them down sometimes the branches right themselves again



cushhhhty


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 30, 2014)

Haha love the art work as always ice lol


Lem u get that tent ok then? What u think is it better than the one u burnt ? Ive got the black orchid cooltube in matt black, its a great piece of equipment for 25 quid,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha love the art work as always ice lol
> 
> 
> Lem u get that tent ok then? What u think is it better than the one u burnt ? Ive got the black orchid cooltube in matt black, its a great piece of equipment for 25 quid,



ohh yeh he burned it to try blag us that his INLET sucked YES SUCKED his joint? NOW thats one fucked up inlet and shite tent. i lit mine with a lighter to test-black orchid, fucker would not light

therfore beeee-shit


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> id say id have it off ya but in over the moon with the black orchid stuff......
> 
> cool tube in matt black looks the bollox! Lol.....
> 
> ...


 I got 2 naked bulbs in the flower tent and 2 aicooled, the first naked warms the intake at 400 w and the 2 one is a 600 that I put on for 3 hours to create a midday effect and im cutting lights at 11 1/2 hours and fading em a bit b4 that...getting a bit stoned an creative with the light cycles but I love the vert hanging naked bulbs for bud development.....feed em light


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got 2 naked bulbs in the flower tent and 2 aicooled, the first naked warms the intake at 400 w and the 2 one is a 600 that I put on for 3 hours to create a midday effect and im cutting lights at 11 1/2 hours and fading em a bit b4 that...getting a bit stoned an creative with the light cycles but I love the vert hanging naked bulbs for bud development.....feed em light



i was thinking of doing summert like that on my 2x600 flower tent but couldnt work out how to set it up

or if itould stress them or anything?

on 2 hrs of 2 hrs on 2 hr off 2 hrs


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got 2 naked bulbs in the flower tent and 2 aicooled, the first naked warms the intake at 400 w and the 2 one is a 600 that I put on for 3 hours to create a midday effect and im cutting lights at 11 1/2 hours and fading em a bit b4 that...getting a bit stoned an creative with the light cycles but I love the vert hanging naked bulbs for bud development.....feed em light


ive experienced with vert bulbs and there soooo much cooler to run if things get too hot this summer ima vert em!!

i have done the gas lantern light routine.....and some others....in r c clarkes book he says somthing like a plant needs more then 8 hours of light a day to flower well....and a plant that could take 10weeks under 12/12 might only take 10days under a 10/14 light cycle......

someone said most people use and breed seeds under 12/12 and this is best.....

but i would like to run a "season" were i replicated the cali light cycle....adding on the extra mins of light everyday then deducting the same in flower .....


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha love the art work as always ice lol
> 
> 
> Lem u get that tent ok then? What u think is it better than the one u burnt ? Ive got the black orchid cooltube in matt black, its a great piece of equipment for 25 quid,


tent came with rip in paper on front....nosey cunts lol....

haven't set it up yet however compairing it to a dsr120 it has more flaps for intake, door pannels and just looks better

im not sure how thick it is.....

my hydrogarden tents were super thick man....and white inside i prefer the white seems to run cooler......

but alas i don't have hydrogarden money.....they are a tent for life....


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

is it a 1.2 m??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 30, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> tent came with rip in paper on front....nosey cunts lol....
> 
> haven't set it up yet however compairing it to a dsr120 it has more flaps for intake, door pannels and just looks better
> 
> ...


Yeah its a 1.2m mate,
Was it just the paper ripped mate or all the bubble wrap undrneath as well, the nosey fuckers,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 30, 2014)

And it was decribed as a gazeebo to the delivery company so even if it was ripped a little open, all they would have seen was a black fabric, which would have been the gazeebo cover lol,


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

just the paper mate its all good.....great service for that price.....very quick too.....

ive been looking at the black orchid site......i want digi ballasts eventually but nothings turning me on...

untill now

built in timer and remote control yeaaaaa boy!!

and 5 year warrenty!!!

http://www.blackorchid.co.uk/products/ballasts-timers/solistek-ballast/


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2014)

Dead in ere . . .


----------



## Lemon king (May 30, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Dead in ere . . .


----------



## ghb (May 31, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> id say id have it off ya but in over the moon with the black orchid stuff......
> 
> cool tube in matt black looks the bollox! Lol.....
> 
> ...


professional noob!

air cooled are only good if you have temp problems, that is the end of the arguement.

don't over tighten the hanger rings, i did that the first time i got a cooltube, i thought "fuck me these screws are loose, i'll be a smart arse and tighten them" big crack on the glass, still got 3 years out of it though.

and correct me if i'm wrong but surely unpainted steel reflects light better than a black powder coating?!?!

fucking amateurs!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

Morning all, how is everyone?


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

Lads I'm gone for 2 days n it feels like I missed a shit load...hope all is good ice...ur a total bell end but ur not the worst of em lol. Been browsing pandora since I think u need to be invited to agora...hint hint rambo lol thinking I'll but some of that "pure coke" only 2.5 g to make sure she's not cut to fuck..but it looks the bollox n feedbacks great...any retailer recomendations?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Do you think it will be alright ?


Probably not, it'll do more harm than good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

Afternoon lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

looks like a penis with 2 clems.

putting it classyley.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

It wasn't cheap @ £95 either!

And as torches go it's fucking tiny.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It wasn't cheap @ £95 either!
> 
> And as torches go it's fucking tiny.



95 qwid? shiiyyyat u wont get that weiginig it in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 95 qwid? shiiyyyat u wont get that weiginig it in


Lol, no shit!

The torch was about £70 but customs wanted a £23 import tax, cunts.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

@yorkie, one for you mate..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-cruise-missile-slammed-into-the-pentagon-on-911.830953/page-7#post-10555593


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @yorkie, one for you mate..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-cruise-missile-slammed-into-the-pentagon-on-911.830953/page-7#post-10555593


Old news.


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/05/20/too-classified-to-publish-bush-nuclear-piracy-exposed/


----------



## nidgy (May 31, 2014)

who"s gonna win this fight tonight fellas,i hope groves hammers him,he gave him a boxing lesson the last time...cant wait,gonna be a belter....up the uk,haha


----------



## Doppey (May 31, 2014)

nidgy said:


> who"s gonna win this fight tonight fellas,i hope groves hammers him,he gave him a boxing lesson the last time...cant wait,gonna be a belter....up the uk,haha


Ive heard people goin on about it but I never watched the first fight,used to ne right into the boxing too but after Ricky Hatton got beat I kind of lost interest,cant beat the documentrys about Tyson,love that guy,but when u here him going to speak about Cus and he starts crying every time,still gets me that,have u seen the ophra interview?lump right in the throat.
Whats happening every cunt?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

nidgy said:


> I hope groves hammers him,he gave him a boxing lesson the last time..




Silly sod!

Groves was spent by the 9th and Froch was hitting him with everything he threw, it got stopped remember?

Here's the whole fight to jog your memory.....






Boxing lesson my arse!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

Groves will win tonight, fight shouldn't have been stopped last time.......well wait and see...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> fight shouldn't have been stopped last time.......


I agree.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/05/20/too-classified-to-publish-bush-nuclear-piracy-exposed/


Which leads quite nicely to..........


----------



## Lemon king (May 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> !
> correct me if i'm wrong but surely unpainted steel reflects light better than a black powder coating?!?!
> !


fuck light refelction.......

if bond had a cooltube it would be this.....slick as a bush annimals behind.....if i knew an actual woman in reel life this would defo turn her nippels to bullets....


----------



## dura72 (May 31, 2014)

evenin arse bandits. long fuckin time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

dura72 said:


> evenin arse bandits. long fuckin time.


Dura geezer, just the man.

I was thinking about you the other day (bit o' business), got an email so we can keep in touch when you go AWOL?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> fuck light refelction.......
> 
> if bond had a cooltube it would be this.....slick as a bush annimals behind.....if i knew an actual woman in reel life this would defo turn her nippels to bullets....


Reflection.
Real.
Nipples.


----------



## dura72 (May 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dura geezer, just the man.
> 
> I was thinking about you the other day (bit o' business), got an email so we can keep in touch when you go AWOL?


yes mate, gimme a mo till i work out how fuckin pm you now theyve changed the bloody layout


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

dura72 said:


> yes mate, gimme a mo till i work out how fuckin pm you now theyve changed the bloody layout


Click on my avi then on "Start a conversation" in the box that pops up.


----------



## dura72 (May 31, 2014)

gotcha mate. i was keepin quiet for a bit until i got my fuckin tag off, so now im free to roam im back on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

easy dura, u just finsihed a sentance buddy?


----------



## dura72 (May 31, 2014)

on the tag since last november mate and i had to pull my horns in for a bit, lots of uni stuff and family stuff keepin me busy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

dura72 said:


> on the tag since last november mate and i had to pull my horns in for a bit, lots of uni stuff and family stuff keepin me busy.


suks least its done now, bet all teh uni students thought u was gangster with ya tag on,


----------



## dura72 (May 31, 2014)

lol, ah kinda kept it hidden from most apart from a few of the older ones....the young ones are just a bit naive for ma taste and ah couldny be bothered explaining it all to them.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

Lol, I remember when my Polish missus first spotted a tag (on a girl) and asked what it was.

Her exact words were....

"Why the fuck is that sket wearing a watch round her ankle?"

......


----------



## dura72 (May 31, 2014)

ok lads im off to the pub for a bit but ahll be back later...or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 31, 2014)

Evening all, just cut the grass in my gardens since its been a lovely day up here fucking 23c outside most of day, kids are at babysitter so just got the oldest 2night, gonna chill with the customary beers and smoke and watch the new amazing spiderman movie, then when the wife fucks off to bed its back onto watchdogs, 
Only down side to the nice weather, my fuckimg tent temps are up about 32-34 again, not much I can do bout it and the girls dont look as if they are too bothered with the extra heat for now anyway.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, just cut the grass in my gardens since its been a lovely day up here fucking 23c outside most of day, kids are at babysitter so just got the oldest 2night, gonna chill with the customary beers and smoke and watch the new amazing spiderman movie, then when the wife fucks off to bed its back onto watchdogs,
> Only down side to the nice weather, my fuckimg tent temps are up about 32-34 again, not much I can do bout it and the girls dont look as if they are too bothered with the extra heat for now anyway.


go 8" lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> go 8" lolol


I cant m8, cos im in smaller tents the exhaust vents are only able to fit 6" ducting at the most, and even then the 6inch fan puls my tent to fuck an 8 would rip it apart lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all, just cut the grass in my gardens since its been a lovely day up here fucking 23c outside most of day, kids are at babysitter so just got the oldest 2night, gonna chill with the customary beers and smoke and watch the new amazing spiderman movie, then when the wife fucks off to bed its back onto watchdogs,
> Only down side to the nice weather, my fuckimg tent temps are up about 32-34 again, not much I can do bout it and the girls dont look as if they are too bothered with the extra heat for now anyway.


I've only.left the house to walk the dog lol my hols from work are spent indoors smoking.lots of pot!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I cant m8, cos im in smaller tents the exhaust vents are only able to fit 6" ducting at the most, and even then the 6inch fan puls my tent to fuck an 8 would rip it apart lol



meh 8" fan on 6" ducting will be fine,,, just more fucking expense innit


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

What's Spanishflies name or whomever it is that sells the bang tidy hash?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> meh 8" fan on 6" ducting will be fine,,, just more fucking expense innit


Thats it man it just more expense im not willing to spend, the temps can stay high I dont really give a fuck as long as the girls are alive and growing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats it man it just more expense im not willing to spend, the temps can stay high I dont really give a fuck as long as the girls are alive and growing.



indeed.


----------



## Doppey (May 31, 2014)

Has anyone on here ever grown Acapulco Gold or know what like?


----------



## cflGROWERanon (May 31, 2014)

Sup bitches, spend that bread mayn, it pays you back in the end. 8inch with pro rhino filter kicks ass. No smell or heat issues. It's worth the spend, 
Since when did IC3 begin giving advice? I'm sorry dudes but I still think most his advise is shit and mis-lead however that 8" is spot on, especially with summer kicking in. Also another idea might be to run light time during the evening and get some cool hoods (not tubes unless that's all you can budget for) and run it to it's own separate exhaust, do not share the same exhaust the carbon filter uses.

Any way, it's been fun bitches, take my advise, don't lool. Couldn't give a fuck. Just spreading the right knowledge unlike a lotta shit I read in here which has to be fool's leading fool's.

Enjoy ya'll and if you don't wanna then ermm, yhh, suck a hairy monkey's ball sacks lool since as alotta of uz in ere (u kno who u are) would say I'm closely related to that big lipped hairy monkayy lool.


----------



## Doppey (May 31, 2014)

Has anyone on here ever grown Acapulco Gold or know what like?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Has anyone on here ever grown Acapulco Gold or know what like?


The only man who's passed through here with the cut isn't around any more, I didn't ask him his opinion.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

dura72 said:


> evenin arse bandits. long fuckin time.


wb ya wanker, place aint been the same wivout ya lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 31, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The only man who's passed through here with the cut isn't around any more, I didn't ask him his opinion.


wat the fuk? u not got these cunts on ignore?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3167115



prefer teh gun one they did on chopper.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

Anyone got a 6" fan OR filter laying around not being used atm?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone got a 6" fan OR filter laying around not being used atm?



nooo lol,,, u can tell its getting warm again everyone stressing, i just ordered my 6" for the 1200 flower tent


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nooo lol,,, u can tell its getting warm again everyone stressing, i just ordered my 6" for the 1200 flower tent


lol it aint the heat im worried about, just opened my front door n got whacked in the face with the smell of green so filter has obviously packed the fuck up, and reccommendations from people on cheap but decent filters from amazon/ebay? even company brand names will help out


----------



## Doppey (May 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The only man who's passed through here with the cut isn't around any more, I didn't ask him his opinion.


Im just on about the seeds,dont tell me theres a sooper dooper clone only uk only Acapulco Gold too?
If that uk cheese is way better than the ghs seed one then it must be some smoke cause their exo is the damage


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Alright lads how's it goin? So I seem to be running into some bother with a couple of the exo lol

What the hells wrong with her?


----------



## Doppey (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat the fuk? u not got these cunts on ignore?


See fucking u,


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright lads how's it goin? So I seem to be running into some bother with a couple of the exo lol


Whats up with em?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Fucked up when trying to upload a file....can u see it now? Most of the other plants have a lot of yellow leaves as well....here's billberry at week 4


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol it aint the heat im worried about, just opened my front door n got whacked in the face with the smell of green so filter has obviously packed the fuck up, and reccommendations from people on cheap but decent filters from amazon/ebay? even company brand names will help out


Check out Buddy filters on eBay mate they are cheap and pretty good for the price


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fucked up when trying to upload a file....can u see it now? Most of the other plants have a lot of yellow leaves as well....here's billberry at week 4


Your losing ur touch shawny lol I remember the days u could keep a plant nice and green till harvest lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

to much magnecal is my guess i havent been giving my exo it for nr 12 days and ther deep and green and happy

i use these sae
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190849951679

and them hairs dont look right shawney


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

Anyone see a difference between these 2? both from same manufacturer, both same size, same seller yet £15 difference lol

http://www.amazon.co.uk/activated-Hydroponics-Extractor-BUDDY-PRODUCTS®/dp/B00IR7M3JY/ref=sr_1_10?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1401569143&sr=1-10&keywords=6+carbon+filter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buddy-Hydroponic-Carbon-Filter-150mm/dp/B0083G9BOO/ref=sr_1_15?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1401569013&sr=1-15&keywords=buddy+filter


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Ahhhh shurrup nob end lol...the buds look good don't they haha I'm not too botherd about it I just wouldn't mind knowing what the fuck I've done lolol...ok thinking sulphur or mag? Not sure tho I might give Epsom salts a blast next round.....anyway shits about to go down hope groves bangs bent nose frotch out lol can't see it happening tho


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

What soil n nutes you using shawny? also has anything changed since ya last grow?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Plain coco mate and the only change is genetics and wattage I think mate...all biobizz nutes with molasses and a bit of magnecal


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

I think Gaz is right lol lost me touch  I'm gonna focus a lot more on the next grow and dial the bitch in I've kinda been rushing this grow trying to get it done fast


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Anyone see a difference between these 2? both from same manufacturer, both same size, same seller yet £15 difference lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/activated-Hydroponics-Extractor-BUDDY-PRODUCTS®/dp/B00IR7M3JY/ref=sr_1_10?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1401569143&sr=1-10&keywords=6 carbon filter
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buddy-Hydroponic-Carbon-Filter-150mm/dp/B0083G9BOO/ref=sr_1_15?s=outdoors&ie=UTF8&qid=1401569013&sr=1-15&keywords=buddy filter



yeh ones 500 m3 ones 200 m3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

shawn mate just flush em thru, under shower or summert get em flushed reet out. then bak to basics,

im on about same schedule feedwise as you but the only diffrence is u used magnecal much more

and them hairs aint right mate look ther not white


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Plain coco mate and the only change is genetics and wattage I think mate...all biobizz nutes with molasses and a bit of magnecal


Im wondering then if they have changed the strength or recipe of biobizz recently? As im using biobizz n no matter how small an amount i give the plants it is burning them....yet if i dont feed them they start to yellow so i dunno what the fuck is going on, never had this many fucking problems growing before ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Lol what u mean the hairs ain't right they look sound to me perfect for week 4 I'd say a few dying off to make way for new growth


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im wondering then if they have changed the strength or recipe of biobizz recently? As im using biobizz n no matter how small an amount i give the plants it is burning them....yet if i dont feed them they start to yellow so i dunno what the fuck is going on, never had this many fucking problems growing before ffs




i only use boz boost and use canna for the base nutes, 32 qwid for 5litres of a and b BARGAIN!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ones 500 m3 ones 200 m3


oh yeah hadnt noticed that lol, spose i better get the higher cfm one eh? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i only use boz boost and use canna for the base nutes, 32 qwid for 5litres of a and b BARGAIN!


yeah i was thinking actually of swapping over to coco n canna A+B nutes at harvest time, far less hassle, definatly ready to give the fuck up on biobizz lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh yeah hadnt noticed that lol, spose i better get the higher cfm one eh? lol


i would i only have the 5" ones and im about to stick a 700m3 fan on it. its only rated 250 ish 


and shawn look at them hairs ther like going the same colour as tips of leaves they should still be white as pearlers



Saerimmner said:


> yeah i was thinking actually of swapping over to coco n canna A+B nutes at harvest time, far less hassle, definatly ready to give the fuck up on biobizz lol


 yeh i find the topmaxx alone works very very well with canna base, i say 5litres of a and b is 32 but 1 litre is like 14 so ima go half with a pal and get 2.5 l of each for 16 qwid,

bargian!


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Yeh u never know sae they might of changed the recipie orsomething? II'm having a few probs lol the buds look sound and fookin stink offensive just seem funny??? I'll flush em week 7 ice might just give em a plain water feed a couple of times in the meantime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've kinda been rushing this grow trying to get it done fast



howsthat work then?


flush em now shawney get em ready for the PK

10 weeks is still 10 weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh u never know sae they might of changed the recipie orsomething? II'm having a few probs lol the buds look sound and fookin stink offensive just seem funny??? I'll flush em week 7 ice might just give em a plain water feed a couple of times in the meantime


exactly the same problem ive got mate, plants looked absolutely perfect n dark green, soon as i give em biobizz then all weird looking n dropping perfectly good green leaves, weird spotting on some leaves but not others, on some plants but not others etc etc


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

All this fuss about nutes...I use nothing but the ionic grow bloom and boost and a bit of ripen and never have any problems in my hydro system....for 3 years ffs, all good results 

Anyway the boxing a in now...let's see groves knock him out


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Let's get ready to ruuuuuuummmmmmmmbbbbbbbllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

[QUOTE"IC3M4L3, post: 10556923, member: 416682"]howsthat work then?


flush em now shawney get em ready for the PK

10 weeks is still 10 weeks[/QUOTE]

Yano i been working nights an plants on at night so not had anytime to.put passion in to me growing lol that's me excuse anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE"IC3M4L3, post: 10556923, member: 416682"]howsthat work then?
> 
> 
> flush em now shawney get em ready for the PK
> ...


Yano i been working nights an plants on at night so not had anytime to.put passion in to me growing lol that's me excuse anyway[/QUOTE]


boxing IS SHITE

donwload uf 173 from last week

anwyays playing murdered soul suspect,, not out for a week


chow


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE"IC3M4L3, post: 10556923, member: 416682"]howsthat work then?
> 
> 
> flush em now shawney get em ready for the PK
> ...


Yano i been working nights an plants on at night so not had anytime to.put passion in to me growing lol that's me excuse anyway[/QUOTE]

I'm away for 5 days at a time and I manage .......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yano i been working nights an plants on at night so not had anytime to.put passion in to me growing lol that's me excuse anyway


I'm away for 5 days at a time and I manage .......[/QUOTE]


luck o the irish


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> I'm away for 5 days at a time and I manage .......



luck o the irish[/QUOTE]

Or skills of a master lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

[="Hydrogrow123, post: 10556972, member: 722655"]Yano i been working nights an plants on at night so not had anytime to.put passion in to me growing lol that's me excuse anyway[/QUOTE]

I'm away for 5 days at a time and I manage .......[/QUOTE]

Lolol what happend to your psy then???? Anyway me buds lookpukka just a few dodgy leaves lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [="Hydrogrow123, post: 10556972, member: 722655"]Yano i been working nights an plants on at night so not had anytime to.put passion in to me growing lol that's me excuse anyway


I'm away for 5 days at a time and I manage .......[/QUOTE]

Lolol what happend to your psy then???? Anyway me buds lookpukka just a few dodgy leaves lol[/QUOTE]

Lol listen to u ye cheeky wee cunt, the psychosis was at another lads place and he killed it on purpose ffs cos he wasn't gettin fuck all outta it. I don't kill plants m8 I nurture them lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Hahaha ohhh so you have minders then....that's the problem folk are hard to trust man plenty a jealous wankers out there


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

I eat my words yorkie lol, dont start..


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Ahhhhhh fuckin red dog bollock bastard


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha ohhh so you have minders then....that's the problem folk are hard to trust man plenty a jealous wankers out there


Aye u learn from
Ur mistakes shawney, as u well know......what a knockout punch that was


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Aye can't take it away from him what a punch it completely flattened him didn't it lol he was like a ragdoll


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhh shurrup nob end lol...the buds look good don't they haha I'm not too botherd about it I just wouldn't mind knowing what the fuck I've done lolol...ok thinking sulphur or mag? Not sure tho I might give Epsom salts a blast next round.....anyway shits about to go down hope groves bangs bent nose frotch out lol can't see it happening tho


 shawn that's some trace mineral def boron and sulphur....that's exo for ya....been there mate, get some azomite for ya soil


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

some weird posts tonite couldn't understand that angry geeza has he been in b4?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

just been in the cupboard, that small dose of biobizz has near on killed 1 of the plants in there n others aint looking much better ffs, oh n just to top it off looks like 2 of the BP are males grrr, i will say however thats only 2/10 males so could be far worse lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

dunno got em on ignore

np-- awsome female ratio it seems fuksake


sak teh bizz of sae just use tomorite or sum shit for now, anything but biobzz


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> some weird posts tonite couldn't understand that angry geeza has he been in b4?


Doppey=Snoyl


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

just been asked about dodgy Sky cards, do they still do em these days? thought it was a lot harder with the new boxes ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Cheers zedd I'll have a look on eBay for some now....can't see these posts so has to be doppy/snoyl lol


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i only use boz boost and use canna for the base nutes, 32 qwid for 5litres of a and b BARGAIN!





Saerimmner said:


> Doppey=Snoyl


 no not them, man that cfl cunt lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no not them, man that cfl cunt lol


Same as a lot of the others from the imitation thread...they get bored n come in here, mouth off n act the big man then fuck off again


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no not them, man that cfl cunt lol


Just another cunt off the gay uk thread talkin dribble....can't even mind what he said


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161144201466?nav=SEARCH

Is this the stuff mate


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

yeah bet they read it everyday tho cunts


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161144201466?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Is this the stuff mate


 that's the baby its a mixture of some volcanic ash that hit the seafloor and mixed with some microorganism and fossilized or summin....its got shit loads of trace and micronized is the shit


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah bet they read it everyday tho cunts


Well they have got to have something to read, must get boring keep reading the same 15 pages of their gay thread lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's the baby its a mixture of some volcanic ash that hit the seafloor and mixed with some microorganism and fossilized or summin....its got shit loads of trace and micronized is the shit


I might have to look into stuff like that, getting fucked off with these bottle nutes


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I might have to look into stuff like that, getting fucked off with these bottle nutes


 I ll put you on the supersoil list if ya like for a tester


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I ll put you on the supersoil list if ya like for a tester


If you can do mate would be fantastic thank you, something i only have to add water to would rather help me out currently as for some reason i just cant seem to get bk into the swing of growing again, dunno why but its pissing me the fuck off


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

I've just bought some lol could only find sellers in the u.s tho so postage was like 4x the price of the product lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 31, 2014)

Been watching a few grows on YouTube using super soil and Yeh it looks good man and just plain old water sounds appealing lol r/o water would be nice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just been asked about dodgy Sky cards, do they still do em these days? thought it was a lot harder with the new boxes ?


yeh dream box and cardshare its called
basically install linux to a skybox and use a shared card

or just go xmbc

as for the wing of growing

I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!!


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2014)

I got 2 phenos of Dons chem dawg x, one is shortish and kush like, the other is a stunner, big fat meristem huge leaves and deep pink coming thru the bud at 3 weeks flip...its gonna yield massively and its getting revegged for cuts, the Z cut (masters cut in NI) is also a stunner with the most nodes ive seen on a plant and there still all on water with no sign of hunger


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh dream box and cardshare its called
> basically install linux to a skybox and use a shared card
> 
> or just go xmbc


How easy are they to find/buy? I wouldnt have the first clue when it comes to shit like that n it aint even for me lol, think the lad is under the impression he can still just buy a dodgy card,pop it into his box n he`s away lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

For you lot that like ya motors

http://gtspeed.us/how-to-stop-a-1000mph-car-the-worlds-strongest-brakes/


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

I


zeddd said:


> I got 2 phenos of Dons chem dawg x, one is shortish and kush like, the other is a stunner, big fat meristem huge leaves and deep pink coming thru the bud at 3 weeks flip...its gonna yield massively and its getting revegged for cuts, the Z cut (masters cut in NI) is also a stunner with the most nodes ive seen on a plant and there still all on water with no sign of hunger


I'm goina take cuts tomoro so I'll take the masters cut out for a pic, she's a bushy bitch, goina give her a good trim too


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I got 2 phenos of Dons chem dawg x, one is shortish and kush like, the other is a stunner, big fat meristem huge leaves and deep pink coming thru the bud at 3 weeks flip...its gonna yield massively and its getting revegged for cuts, the Z cut (masters cut in NI) is also a stunner with the most nodes ive seen on a plant and there still all on water with no sign of hunger


ass opposed to mine that are burning on 1ml/L of biobizz lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (May 31, 2014)

Just saw this on another thread for anyone thats interested in the GGG stuff


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ass opposed to mine that are burning on 1ml/L of biobizz lmao


My feed is 7ml per litre, 20l jars I out about 150-160, 3 of them per feed is near half a litre per feed per week lol...just as well it's cheap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

i meailed u bak hysdro


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

Zeddd what was that hash you recommended a while back? I've decided on buying hash,coke and a few different e's...not all at once but I defo want the coke n pills for when the gf goes to Germany since I'm not allowed lol n for the hash i want to buy a few different types but I'd probably buy a half or so at a time all for me of course so I want something that will fuck me up!! Fucking tolerance is wank lol

Gonna get a few cartons of cigs for the mammy whilst I'm at it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i meailed u bak hysdro


Yeah got it, doin them tomoro. U sure u don't want want of these lemon..ill probly do a few anyway


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Zeddd what was that hash you recommended a while back? I've decided on buying hash,coke and a few different e's...not all at once but I defo want the coke n pills for when the gf goes to Germany since I'm not allowed lol n for the hash i want to buy a few different types but I'd probably buy a half or so at a time all for me of course so I want something that will fuck me up!! Fucking tolerance is wank lol


Mmm, you'll love some of the Es, go with dutch vendors if ye can they never seem to let ye down


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Zeddd what was that hash you recommended a while back? I've decided on buying hash,coke and a few different e's...not all at once but I defo want the coke n pills for when the gf goes to Germany since I'm not allowed lol n for the hash i want to buy a few different types but I'd probably buy a half or so at a time all for me of course so I want something that will fuck me up!! Fucking tolerance is wank lol


Mmm, you'll love some of the Es, go with dutch vendors if ye can they never seem to let ye down


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

Yes I know about the double post ic3, fuck off with ur smart comments


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah got it, doin them tomoro. U sure u don't want want of these lemon..ill probly do a few anyway


go on then u double postig fuckr


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

Sound for that I'll be sure to go dutch! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Druggy cunts


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (May 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Druggy cunts


Says the biggest druggie in here.....maybe apart from sambo, bit you'd be in contention I'm sure lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Says the biggest druggie in here.....maybe apart from sambo, bit you'd be in contention I'm sure lol



na im a lightweight fuk me, hes drug me under the table, hahaha

im more a script guy, he just dont give a fuk


yeeeeh i went ther!!lmao


so yeh hydro a couple then if ya want il give her a shot, these seedlings n shit i got doing seem too be takig fuking ages, cool temps maybe? dunno putting the exo in the 11 l flower pot tomorrow get it direct under the MH for a few weeks n flower it with the ghoji and dog


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2014)

Oh excuse us Mr fancy pants prescription lol 

Dbxl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Morning shit lips....looks nice relax wjay s the taste saying? I seriously need to stop touching my buds my fingers were greasy sticky this morning struggling to roll a joint lol....what's everyone on with today then? We got the local carnival on today and fair so gonna take the kids down later me thinks


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2014)

relax, the hash was variable but nice if u don't smoke everyday, if u do smoke every day u wont find hash very strong unless its 70 um bubble but that isn't generally available unless u make it, even rough shaked kief is stronger than most hash.....an as for coke and pills mate u are an ex speed king so u being a tit if I may say so but its no sweat to me have fun lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

It's like a pungent type exo but the dbxl n1 and 2 are the same pheno n have a fruity tone to it


shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit lips....looks nice relax wjay s the taste saying? I seriously need to stop touching my buds my fingers were greasy sticky this morning struggling to roll a joint lol....what's everyone on with today then? We got the local carnival on today and fair so gonna take the kids down later me thinks


@zeddd I was hoping you wouldn't say that lol the exo doesn't get me that hight anymore so I guess imma have to stop for a while (hard when u have ounces in ur closet lol).. Wow ur being the voice of reason lol +1 mate
Suppose seeing everything so easily available I got a little over excited like those little kids that walk into a sweet shop n start stuffing everything they can get their dirty little hands on into their mouths lol but that coke does look tasty lol n i pinky promise I didn't consider all that marvellous speed lol imagine the gf to come home to be to be on a bender lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol the online drug world can get u all exited...what site u on? if I was gonna buy coke online it would have to be acetone washed ....I used to love the paki hash was nice creamy tackle....like zed says tho homemade high grade is hard to beat


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol the online drug world can get u all exited...what site u on? if I was gonna buy coke online it would have to be acetone washed ....I used to love the paki hash was nice creamy tackle....like zed says tho homemade high grade is hard to beat


Pandora n now agora...see that's the thing since its a once off n i do act the wank stain n go for it i want the best so it's gonna be over 100 a g, there is a german retailer that boasts 90% n the feedback seems good so I'll get maybe 2.5gs of that... 




Some of my tpress keif pic...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol Yeh go for it mate hope its worth the money....why don't u start at 1g just incase like...on Pandora look for euroseller or eurohash think its euroseller tho...that's spanishfly his hash is bang on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

And his hash hasn't got pubes in it lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

shurrup bizzle,, if they wer ginger like you u wuldn mind,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

Lmao don't wanna know about the pubes lol. My thinking is fuck just getting 1g if imma risk getting it in the post wanna make it worth it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

Was actually looking for Spanishflies name thanks for that séan!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao don't wanna know about the pubes lol. My thinking is fuck just getting 1g if imma risk getting it in the post wanna make it worth it lol



stresshead,,,, get it sent to ya grannies house,,, its 1g of hash ffs, not like ur al capone issit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

Coke...lol

They have a load of edible cannabis delights jellies n what not like yorkie style...would be surprised if customers ever seize any of these lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shurrup bizzle,, if they wer ginger like you u wuldn mind,


Hahaha ya cheeky cunt shurrup Sasquatch


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

Morning all

Just saw this on another thread....might be an interesting morning read for someone lmao
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hitler-deserted-the-reich-in-1945-and-lit-out-for-argentina.831541/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

some blue pit my man couldn't confirm but its near enough exactly the same as another sample I've had


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks tasty séan me boyo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> View attachment 3167491 some blue pit my man couldn't confirm but its near enough exactly the same as another sample I've had


 certainly looks like every other bud pic ive seen of it

Also does anyine want a male BP for breeding? lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Hahaha aye tank ye very much tommy...Yeh its alright not as good as G's sample like but its nice...I can't wait to harvest man the bilberrys are solid man and very greasy where as the exo is very very sticky.....the lemon BB pheno has some purple reddish colouration to it as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol outdoor it sae and take its pollen when it starts shooting muck


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol outdoor it sae and take its pollen when it starts shooting muck


 lol nowhere round here I can without a car, hence me not doing any outdoor plants lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeh I'm with ya man males pain in the arse ain't they lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I'm off to the fair in a min might take the dogs as well and look the part lmao just a shame they ain't staffys haha


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2014)

relax order up some dmt, get the good stuff.....that will sort tolerance, if you get it right its stoney and a bit trippy, too much and it gets very interesting but its all over a bit quick...and its a harmless brain hormone smells like burning bic biros


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im wondering then if they have changed the strength or recipe of biobizz recently?


They changed the N-P-K ratios 2 years ago.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They changed the N-P-K ratios 2 years ago.


I was wondering as it has a different consistency than the last time i used it (4 yrs ago), smells different n is burning the living cunt outta the plants on 1ml/L, back in the day you could practically pour the bottle onto the plant neat and it wouldnt do much damage.

Think its time to go grab a bottle of that green gro-sure nutes to go with the soil lol ( also if i remember rightly the one you were using a while back??)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Think its time to go grab a bottle of that green gro-sure nutes to go with the soil lol ( also if i remember rightly the one you were using a while back??)


I don't remember that mate.

I used some 5-5-5 Aldi veg feed for a while as my base but I've been using Canna Mono elements for a long time now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

Anybody got a stream link to the fight, IC3?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Just been on a gravity wheel sheeeeeit forgot how they sink your jaw into the back of your head just had a burger thought i was gonna blow chunks lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

Nevermind.

Pirate bay, 10 mins, job done.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

It cost me £16.95 last.night robbing bastards...was worth it tho to see a knockout of that quality....in the words of smokey....he got knocked the fuck out


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> It cost me £16.95 last.night robbing bastards...was worth it tho to see a knockout of that quality....in the words of smokey....he got knocked the fuck out


 Why when there is 1001 places online you can watch it for free these days?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah if it would have been an international fight I would have got to watch it on the Polish satellite for free as they're licensed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

The torrent has been there since 8:30 this morning, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeh I always have trouble finding these live stream sites that actually.work....I ain't that botherd was a good night of boxing tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I always have trouble finding these live stream sites that actually.work....I ain't that botherd was a good night of boxing tbh


Cost you £2.40 a round though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

There was more than 1 fight lol but Yeh I paid to see that particular one was worth it man its a good fight credit where credits due man frotch crippled him.....devastating knockout lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Just put live events on and it on repeat now right at the very start...shweeeeet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 1, 2014)

Just watched it.

Belting punch, Froch was wanting to land that from early on it's plain to see.

He's a hammer fisted cunt though eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 1, 2014)

Aye belter of a shot man like he had lead gloves on lol...he's a tough fucker alright


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

thats a shit knockout, watch last weeks ufc 173 for a good night, i thougt u meant like some super spinning backflip style punch


34 degrees in flower  oooerr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Evening lads, been out most of day helping my mate filming his new hip hop video, one of the scenes was a group of 9 ppl fighting in the street, ended up the police got called out twice from ppl that thought it was real lol, they were ok when they realised what we were really doing tho, was a gd laugh with a gd group of ppl, 
Time to chill with a fat J now im fucking knackered,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bloody quiet in here today, u all nursing hangovers or come downs?.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

Been quiet in here all day mate, tis a sunday after all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol @ scottish rap hahahahahajaajja

Hippity hop**


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol @ scottish rap hahahahahajaajja
> 
> Hippity hop**


Dont underestimate, there is a lot of quality music getting made in scotland right now, the hip hop scene here is really taking off,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont underestimate, there is a lot of quality music getting made in scotland right now, the hip hop scene here is really taking off,


shame only the scotiish can
understand it
like it
heard of it


best thing to come out of scotland is GTA.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shame only the scotiish can
> understand it
> like it
> heard of it
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont underestimate, there is a lot of quality music getting made in scotland right now, the hip hop scene here is really taking off,


Is it actual hip hop ur on about or that brap brap 1000mph cant understand a word bollocks that all the chavs seem so fond of these dyas?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

Here ya go lads....my plant after 1ml/L of biobizz
      

As opposed to the ones that werent fed anything......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

yeh fuk that sae, flush em right through under the shower and get sum canna or sumfink, i havent enough to sort u any for about 2 weeks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>



LMFAO

as i said only a scot can understand any of it,

i lasted about 3 seconds after he opened his mouth.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive got a bottle of tomato food in the garage so ill pop down n get that till i can buy some different nutes methinks, just dont understand it, biobizz never used to be like this


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> as i said only a scot can understand any of it,
> 
> i lasted about 3 seconds after he opened his mouth.


Your opinion dont matter fucker, nobody understands u most of the time without a ic3 to English dictionary, so dont surprise me u cant understand anyone that dont talk ic3 

If I type like tis blud will ya get me bruvva, wesside, booyakasha


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive got a bottle of tomato food in the garage so ill pop down n get that till i can buy some different nutes methinks, just dont understand it, biobizz never used to be like this


 mate th fuked up plant u shown is not burnt its def esp N mg k p and ca......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate th fuked up plant u shown is not burnt its def esp N mg k p and ca......


Well it went from green n lush to looking like that in th 48hrs after feeding it , any suggestions on fixing it or is it too far gone?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well it went from green n lush to looking like that in th 48hrs after feeding it , any suggestions on fixing it or is it too far gone?


 sorry to say mate but that's cos you didn't feed it enough for the stage its at and I don't know what stage its at but it will just slowly die now as you have wide spread leaf necrosis and the buds wont ripen, the pots a bit small for the plant but I told you that a while back, ide feed the others b4 the same occurs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry to say mate but that's cos you didn't feed it enough for the stage its at and I don't know what stage its at but it will just slowly die now as you have wide spread leaf necrosis and the buds wont ripen, the pots a bit small for the plant but I told you that a while back, ide feed the others b4 the same occurs


I just dont get how it can go from lovely dark green tot hat in only 48hrs, other plants that i didnt feed are perfectly fine so why arent they showing deficiencies as well??


----------



## zander19 (Jun 1, 2014)

you guy in the uk most by crazy to post on here. your government dont like cannabis do they?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I just dont get how it can go from lovely dark green tot hat in only 48hrs, other plants that i didnt feed are perfectly fine so why arent they showing deficiencies as well??


 groan....the plant s don't lie man believe what you like you've smoked my gear im not bs u, laters


----------



## zander19 (Jun 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> groan....the plant s don't lie man believe what you like you've smoked my gear im not bs u, laters


VOTE YES


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> groan....the plant s don't lie man believe what you like you've smoked my gear im not bs u, laters


Oh im not disputing you mate just never seen a plant go wrong that quick in soil


----------



## zander19 (Jun 1, 2014)

hydro yes soil never heard it fk up so fast. really what happend to it?>


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh im not disputing you mate just never seen a plant go wrong that quick in soil


 I have mate, I don't think all mix and biobizz alone are enough nutes, try feeding exo like that with high lux and she turns fubar overnight


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I will feed em in the morning an see what happens with them, no point pulling em out just yet as nothing to take their place so might as well leave em in there for another week or so n just turn it into hash or summat, gna be at least a week or 2 till the Exo are rooted n ready to go in there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate th fuked up plant u shown is not burnt its def esp N mg k p and ca......



basically everything his nutes should have in

ur in flower sae, just use tomorite


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> basically everything his nutes should have in
> 
> ur in flower sae, just use tomorite


Yeah I think i will, cant do any worse than the biobizz can it? lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 1, 2014)

Bio bizz did warn you lolol SHIT


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Bio bizz did warn you lolol SHIT



the base yes, the topmaxx is ALL ill use from teh range now, runing side by side with canna and id say the topmaxx is indeed doing better, 
so canna base nutes and topmaxx/mollasis jobs a gooden, u dont even need mollasis but meh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Morning fellas....hmmmm mine look a bit different to yours sae mine are just yellowing off at a fast rate and 2 plants developing brown spots...think I know where I've been going wrong tho...thru flower I've been on 1ml per litre of grow and I'm in coco! Think I should be on 3ml per litre in coco fromwhat iI can remember? Where as soil you use less? Not sure what's up with your not so pretty looking one hard to work out ain't it there's a lot going off there.....Im gonna up my next feed with the grow and see if makes a difference bit late now tho I'm starting week 5 lol but better late that never aye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

least its nt me killing hsit this time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Lmao don't speak too soon haha....mine arnt dying just hungry....it hit me last night about the dosage of the grow one of them thinking moments lol....I'm.sure I'm right I normally am haha


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I just dont get how it can go from lovely dark green tot hat in only 48hrs, ??


lovley dark green.....did the leafs have a blueish tint?...

ive found P def occours very often with weed if there not feed well.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

i have some form of bug attack myself...looks like mite bites on the leafs but cant see any mites.....couple what look like snail trails.....

someone told me fungus nats suck on the plant and it could be this.....

in dubious i have seen a couple nats but i always read they eat roots......not leafs.....

canna cure doesn't seem to be working so ima try leaf coat a latex layer over my leafs sounds good.....and i love the idea of trapping and suffocating little bugs.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

na lem dunnobowt sae but iknow bizzle is using bio bizz on coco and its mainly for soil, giving it soil doses

DEEEEERRRR¬!!!!

FUNGUS GNAT OFF lem works well spray or in ya medium but ur dwc?

neem or bug be gone works well as a spray, i have sum kicking around (the BBG)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


easy man,,,, wilkos for u today???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy man,,,, wilkos for u today???


Nah just gotta pop across to the garage an get the tomato food outta there. Also gotta go to the veg cupboard at my mates n check on the Exo cuts and see if the BP over there is ready to take cuts from as well and swap my filter with his as mine is dead as fuck n he dont really need one atm where he is only vegging n can exhaust straight out the building (lives in the mddle of nowhere so venting outside aint a problem). 

Then ive either gotta order a 6" fan or start using the inbuilt extraction system the flat has to try n get temps down.

You got much planned for the day?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

What's happening knob jockeys??? Took some cuts yesterday off the thc bomb and the lemon,,,,, let's hope they root......been ages since I done any cuts, temps are a little high in the clone tent but that's probly all the better


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol Yeh I've it just occurred to me last night hahaha better late than never I suppose....really thinking about giving this super soil a bash just gonna be a pain mixing it all


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh I've it just occurred to me last night hahaha better late than never I suppose....really thinking about giving this super soil a bash just gonna be a pain mixing it all


Why not just stick to what u know shawny??? Too many upsets in this game for fucking round with new shit u don't know about unless you've got the room to do so and enough plants that a few fuck ups doesn't matter. In an ideal world we'd all love to try new shit but when it's a source of income ther ain't no time for fuck ups


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Biobizz leaf coat ain't a bad product to use from start coats em with something I don't know what but its good shit but I used to dilute it having bought any this grow tho been slacking ain't I lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

soap water mix is the easiest,

yeh shawney i agree with that paddy cunt, stick to hat u know, and if u do wanna change just run 1 pot to see


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Aye I know what u mean hg im sticking to what I know and still fuvking that up lmao....I like change now and again just to see if its as good as folk say like....but Yeh for now I'll stick to coco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

none of us seem to be getting bak into the swig of it easy,,, shit i ran nr 5 yrs no problems had a 6 month break an BOOM, EVERYTHIHNGS fucked.. i did have a perfect room tho at old gaff,, boy i do miss that room.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2014)

fuk that im smaskin it on water and saving £$£ supersoil takes 30 mins to make but shawny knows how to use a spade lol ya miserable cunts knockin his enthusiasm ha ha how are we all this lovely morn im baked


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na lem dunnobowt sae but iknow bizzle is using bio bizz on coco and its mainly for soil, giving it soil doses
> 
> DEEEEERRRR¬!!!!
> 
> ...


 
bizzle needs to get some benifical organisms.....theres nothing in the coco to help the plant eat the nutes.......(if using organic they need mashing up for the plant)

and the bugs" that i cant confirm what they are, are only in my dirt garden.....

plants for dwc next run are....

cheese
slh
og crypt x slh
azure dreams (blue dream)
psycho crack
candyland x 2

just need one more.....


----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2014)

thrips lemon, sounds like anyway.
have a good look at the leaves for little white worm looking things , they move very fast!.

i'd love to have a go at the ss myself one day, defo for the percy growers i think. can you imagine mixing 3 tonnes of supersoil zedd? not for me!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Aye that's one thing I haven't used that's the plant magic granules maybe that's having an affect? Yeh zedd the wankers try a branch out and there knocking me back lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

yeh get sum gnat off lem u can buy 100ml bottles for 9.99 and u only use 1ml per litre and bug be gone from wilkos for the spray, worked for us.

well seems yesterdays hot weather was a spike, nice and cool today hopefully new extrctor will show up


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)

Natures warriors will do a good job  Even give some extra weight in shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

Morning lads been smoking all morning sipping coffee reading up on bitcoins... Anyone recommend any anonymous sites to get coins from and mixing services....sound.


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 2, 2014)

While im at it. +-10 days left for ww and lemon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Aye ice we're having a bit of a rough deal with things ain't we lol fuvkin noobs ay lmao well I'm into me fifth week now harvest can't come quick enough let me tell ya I'm gagging to chop plus in wanna see what the billberrys like so far solid greasy nugs and one stinks of lemon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye ice we're having a bit of a rough deal with things ain't we lol fuvkin noobs ay lmao well I'm into me fifth week now harvest can't come quick enough let me tell ya I'm gagging to chop plus in wanna see what the billberrys like so far solid greasy nugs and one stinks of lemon



haha yeh the ghoji and dog at mine go in flower in about a week got the exo in a big pot now and right unde rthe light see how bug she gest i may be able to stick her in flower too.

supercropipng went well too


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

can it hurt the soil girls and boys if i spray neem, gnat off and something for thrips all at the same time? My head says no!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't see why it would lemon...dose the fucker up mate let em have it neems good for ya plants anyway ain'tit?


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

hmmmm i feel for some reason it might be too much....im not keen on neem stateside growers claim it imparts a bad neem taste......as does over using molasses will give u molasses tasting b-huds or so i read......


----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2014)

lemon if it is thrips and it sound like it is, they are very hard to erradicate completely, but then they don't do too much damage so try not to go too nuclear and hurt the plants lol


some kush i chopped last week, only went 52 days because i was desperate for smoke and it was foxtailing like a cunt so had to go!






really liking the mellow high i get compared to the headbanging stone if i leave it 9-10 weeks


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

weres rambo i pmd him but nothing!!......if ur reading this rambo pm!!

hes not in nik for that bust is he??


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

ill take a pik an send it to ice if he don't mind in a min??

ive never had bugs before till soil.....well.....

i had a case of unoticed spider mites and they did make webs between the buds once lol....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking good g.....fuvk knows lems iI never used been before have used molasses tho and am using it now never had buds that taste of it tho I don't go mad with it a table spoon to 20 litres every second feed on sure it makes more frost on ya plants and makes em extra icky lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

@ic3.....any ideas on any good 10" tablets? I've no clue when it comes to computers as u know but looking to get a tablet, mainly for watching a few things, browsing on here and getting on the dark net, throw a few things at me!!

Was looking at a lenova yoga 10"??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3.....any ideas on any good 10" tablets? I've no clue when it comes to computers as u know but looking to get a tablet, mainly for watching a few things, browsing on here and getting on the dark net, throw a few things at me!!
> 
> Was looking at a lenova yoga 10"??


yeh thats a beast of a tablet matey, u cant go far wrong ther.

and lem, my mans about to harvest exo and livers with mollasis every feed everyday thru flower,. u theory on this is about to be debunkt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats a beast of a tablet matey, u cant go far wrong ther.
> 
> and lem, my mans about to harvest exo and livers with mollasis every feed everyday thru flower,. u theory on this is about to be debunkt


Aye it would need to be at the price, £200 the fucker is. Fuck it think I'll go get it....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmmm i feel for some reason it might be too much....im not keen on neem stateside growers claim it imparts a bad neem taste......as does over using molasses will give u molasses tasting b-huds or so i read......


 I use molasses and it is a flavour enhancer...cheese is stinkier, td is fruitier and z cut slh is lemonier but that's in soil, neem/soap spray can be used in veg no probs, also my plants are getting fewer probs with the thrips now ive upped the silicon in the soil with diatomaceous, which u can also dust the plants with cos its like razor wire for thrips....cuntinf things, the best flav enhancer to work with the molasses is guano then u get those Havana cigar notes in the smoke, mmmm


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

get an iPad....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> get an iPad....


Too late


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol just had a quick gander at that diatomaceous zedd shit u know some stuff don't ya lol looks good man i might have to start buying a few of these products natural stuff seems to be the best don't it


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking sweet there wizard very nice mate


----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2014)

lovely shot!. is that some kinda cookies?

looks like something i'd like.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

glad the etractor landed today, must have had a spike last night, some of the exo are showing heatstress 

got it all plumbed in, wat a fucking mission that was

oh and thanx for telling me fan controllers DONT work on these extarctors, well mine doesent anyways. plugged second light bak up, il check temps tonight, should be orite tho


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

ice email.....

looking now it might be a calmag issue......i also haven't phd any water its 7.5 going in......

one of the candyland mums has def......its in a 50/50mix of soil and coco......purp veins slow growth slightly yellow leafs.....p def??


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol just had a quick gander at that diatomaceous zedd shit u know some stuff don't ya lol looks good man i might have to start buying a few of these products natural stuff seems to be the best don't it


 It ll help ya save some money mate and its a good workout, im turning my soil weekly to get it aerated and no hot spots, got some crab meal and oyster shell to go when it arrives, ive wetted it all down with compost tea and sprinkled the top with rice flour for mycos...this is what ya need...2 bags all mix 2 coco 60 litres of perlite (perlites good for aeration drainage) 2 kg guano 1 kg fish blood bone same with the bone meal and dolomite lime then u need ewc, kelp meal, seaweed powder (black), crab meal, oyster shell, alfalfa meal (growth promo) azomite and diatomaceous soil, add aact made with molasses ewc and topmax.....best soil ive made so far


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

how long do u leave it to cook for z.......that mix is like nature in a spliff lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

@ic3, what's the best thing to use to get tor on these tablets m8??


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> lovely shot!. is that some kinda cookies?
> 
> looks like something i'd like.


Haha yes pal, SinMint GSC 

Few cuts going out wed / thurs I reckon, maybe a day or so later depending on how the last 10 took


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, what's the best thing to use to get tor on these tablets m8??


belive it or not


waaaaait for itttttt

tor
https://www.torproject.org/docs/android.html.en


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> belive it or not
> 
> 
> waaaaait for itttttt
> ...


Fuck off smart bollocks.....I managed to get on agora but u need an invite of some sort, think my mates an account so I'll wait on him gettin back from work and see if I can get a browse........I'll expect u to be a bit quicker with ur answers next time cunt


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

did u get that email ice??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Too late


U could of gotten an Ipad on the dark webzzz if u go on the hidden wiki u find a load of black market apple stores..sweeeet


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, what's the best thing to use to get tor on these tablets m8??


Is it android?

Orbot


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U could of gotten an Ipad on the dark webzzz if u go on the hidden wiki u find a load of black market apple stores..sweeeet


eleborate....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> belive it or not
> 
> 
> waaaaait for itttttt
> ...


Nvm


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> eleborate....


Darknet=cheap ipad ok get on tor or Orbot as I use..type. http://grams7enufi7jmdl.onion/ into the search bar now u have a darkmarket search engine..type wiki or something like that n bam awesome wiki for everything to where to get cheap cigs to hidden lol madness or for us simple folk discounted electronics but as always do a lil research on em b4 giving em money lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

how cheap i need 4 for the kids......currently in looking over a bag!......wots the con?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

Haven't bought anything yet but will do but only when I'm near 100% certain it's genuine n not some asian imitation pfft like IPoop

I'm sure that hardened criminal ice will be of greater assistance lol remember him n Yorkie talking about a kindle n ice mentioned selling an Ipad but I may be mistaken...if not running the android o's on the Kindle was a pretty good idea lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ice what extractor did u buy that u cant use a fan controller with? Was it the blue one I recommended? Cos ive got a speed controller on mine and it works fine


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2014)

ice stick them piks up so i can find out what bugs they are before i go shop please!!

there's defo what looks like slime on the leafs....

i fucking hate dirt and bugs....but love the idea off taking my clones from organic mums!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Just finished wok hour drive and that's me done thank fook....cheers for the recepie zedd I'm gonna write that down when I get home...srw you smashing yields with that soil as well as flavours?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2014)

i see one or two bits of what could be thrips but i'd be more inclined to say it's some kind of nutrient problem too.


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

The more im reading about Acapulco Gold the more im lovin it,has no one any experience of it whatsoever?got white widow on the go,6 weeks veg and no lst whatsoever,thing is I want to veg under my 600 but its hps on 12/12,does anyone know right if I put it in under the 600 then take it out at lights out just into a light room,is that enough to trick it into not flowering or am I stressing it to fuck?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 2, 2014)

New tent arrives 2morro so will be taking cuts from the exo and chucking this one in flower, gonna give the dog and dbxed another week of veg then flip em as well,


----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2014)

doppey go back like 700 pages, there was a grower on here who grew it, i never tried it.
at least i think jay was growing that strain.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 2, 2014)

Doppey said:


> The more im reading about Acapulco Gold the more im lovin it,has no one any experience of it whatsoever?got white widow on the go,6 weeks veg and no lst whatsoever,thing is I want to veg under my 600 but its hps on 12/12,does anyone know right if I put it in under the 600 then take it out at lights out just into a light room,is that enough to trick it into not flowering or am I stressing it to fuck?


I'd be worried by giving it flower spectrum lights and veg time. How that could not be confusing I dont know. 

Never done it myself, but have seen other people use hps for veg on other forums. Probably a thread on riu if you search it up.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

dual spec hps they use, i use sonT for flower and MH for veg, good results and happy with it, plus the MH doesent raise temps as much


and gary, yeh that blue systemair one, plugged controller on and nada, il try again later, i may have been having a brain fart 

anwyays both lights are hooked bak up, shoudl start getting beastly now 3 under 1200


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dual spec hps they use, i use sonT for flower and MH for veg, good results and happy with it, plus the MH doesent raise temps as much
> 
> 
> and gary, yeh that blue systemair one, plugged controller on and nada, il try again later, i may have been having a brain fart
> ...


Yeah man check again cos ive got the wee cheap speed controller on mine and it works fine, so u shouldnt have a problem, apart from that what u think of the fan?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah man check again cos ive got the wee cheap speed controller on mine and it works fine, so u shouldnt have a problem, apart from that what u think of the fan?


big and blue, lights dont come on till tonight so dunno, il letya know innit


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

Im not worried about the light colour,i just want to know if by taking it out my tent into not intense light if ill stress her,id rather veg her under a 600 for 12 hours a day than on 18/6 but a 250 cfl,when I get some pennies I may invest in a 250 mh,cfls good for bringing on clones and just the fact it runs cool but u cant beat the hids for intensity.
Does anyone else grow with no lst or anything at all?i bought into all the "u dont want xmas tree shaped plants" and supercropping,mainlining etc etc but u heard it here first,its all bullshit,thats ok if u have lroblems with space but in a 120 tent u can grow good sized plants and I actually prefer the one main dominant cola,my last cheese is like that but its starting to lean quite badly to the side,ive heard of plants toppling but I was looking and thinking about it last night and it grows so slowly surely it will balance itself out?like would there not have to be something geneticaly wrong with a plant if it grew in a way that it would snap its own branches?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Just got in checked me clones and 2 have rooted so won't be long til I got another 12 strong team on the go  ..... so we entertaining this doppy bollox now are we?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just got in checked me clones and 2 have rooted so won't be long til I got another 12 strong team on the go  ..... so we entertaining this doppy bollox now are we?


No we are fucking not!!¡!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Good good...the man shows utter disrespect for the thread and the folk on here then keeps crawling back like he said fuck all slimey snake in the grass that fucker lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good...the man shows utter disrespect for the thread and the folk on here then keeps crawling back like he said fuck all slimey snake in the grass that fucker lol


Quality!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Ghoy11 said:


> New tent arrives 2morro so will be taking cuts from the exo and chucking this one in flower, gonna give the dog and dbxed another week of veg then flip em as well,
> View attachment 3168541 View attachment 3168542 View attachment 3168544 View attachment 3168546


Getting there ay gaz....that's how big my exo was before it went mental lol bet u can't wait to fill that fuckin tent can ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

So then jazzy wizz when u gonna be choppin? U can't be far away now mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

i got 1200 over my 3 now, IF the temps are good ill throw the ghoji and dog in flower the supercropping went well absoultely no signs of stress or anything, besides ther getting to big for me flowe rtent and il throw the exo in, in a few weeks maybe.

roots already bizzle? shiiyat my cuts in bubbler taken 4 weeks and still not rooted properly look


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

Afternoon all, got filter swapped over n smell disappeared from the flat within the hour lol, thats 2 filters now that have died on me with less than 8 weeks use out of them, both are those buddy filters that Ice reccommended a few pages back, hopefull this new filter will at least last me til harvest time now lol.

Ordering my 6" fan in the next few days so that should help with keeping the temps down at last, just need to find the money for some insulated ducting now lol

@ICE your filter choice is shit lmao


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good...the man shows utter disrespect for the thread and the folk on here then keeps crawling back like he said fuck all slimey snake in the grass that fucker lol


Ur a fucking absolute tit.dont dish it out if u cant take it,just passing through u know,but thanks for jogging my memory about what a great cunt u r


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, got filter swapped over n smell disappeared from the flat within the hour lol, thats 2 filters now that have died on me with less than 8 weeks use out of them, both are those buddy filters that Ice reccommended a few pages back, hopefull this new filter will at least last me til harvest time now lol.
> 
> Ordering my 6" fan in the next few days so that should help with keeping the temps down at last, just need to find the money for some insulated ducting now lol
> 
> @ICE your filter choice is shit lmao



shiyyat they that shit? they have 2 yr garuntee? send teh fuckers bak


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeh ice man fastest I've had exo root so far think its been about 8-9 days not sure tho tbh lol but get ya sen jiffys and all that goodness then gimme a bell and I'll school u thru it lol  

Easy sae g gave me an old rhino pro a big fucker and it still works full on ccan't smell a thing mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

my buddha ones i cant smells hit enither, but that is on veg, il hook the other up later but its only rated at 250 m3 and il slamming a 700m3 extractor on it? 

should be interesting

going chippy bbl il do sum snaps when i go up to feed after 6 wanna, wanna leave it a bit for temps to build up


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> how long do u leave it to cook for z.......that mix is like nature in a spliff lol


 as long as I got it but u can use it raw cos its got more slow release N than subcools so wont burn young and its a living supersoil with worm mucus from the tea.....so I use it after a week


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good...the man shows utter disrespect for the thread and the folk on here then keeps crawling back like he said fuck all slimey snake in the grass that fucker lol


Thats a fucking topper actually,i came on here and got pelters so I gave as good as I got,if ur that childish or too much of a fanny to take it then that aint my problem


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shiyyat they that shit? they have 2 yr garuntee? send teh fuckers bak


 got sent both of em so i dont have the receipt lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh ice man fastest I've had exo root so far think its been about 8-9 days not sure tho tbh lol but get ya sen jiffys and all that goodness then gimme a bell and I'll school u thru it lol
> 
> Easy sae g gave me an old rhino pro a big fucker and it still works full on ccan't smell a thing mate


 hopefully this filter will last me to harvest then ill spend the money on a decent filter lol, 6 weeks till harvest n the filters last 6-7 before dying, gna be close lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeh that's gonna be close alright lol...Yeh u deffo wanna get ya sen a rhino after crop mate its all I've ever used


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's gonna be close alright lol...Yeh u deffo wanna get ya sen a rhino after crop mate its all I've ever used


Only one ive ever had other than the budget filters was a phat filter n that lasted me over 2 years of constant use, only got rid of it aas it wouldnt fit in my new tent at the time, my mate got another year out of it before it died so 3 years in total


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

That sounds like a gooden mate 3+ years is bang on stick to what yano works well ay


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That sounds like a gooden mate 3+ years is bang on stick to what yano works well ay


 Yeah you know, well worth every penny of the £80 i paid for it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

get wat ya pay for it seems

think wer all on a budget atm...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Just had a nice chicken roast and a nice blue pit joint for pudding  just waiting for lights to come on now so I can go check on me ho's and see if they need a feed I need to up the grow lol see if it makes a difference this late on? if it does at least I know what was wrong naaaaa mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

wow fucking upstairs bathroom sounds like a tornado, temps steady at 32 with the new extractor but thats with a 4"outlet hole gunna order a 6" vent cover,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

just looking n ebay now for a 6" vent cover with the circle thing on bak that i can hook ducting too..anyone know wtf ther called?

pal said why dont u duct all your hoods togther from the 6" outlet i got on the roof and then split into 3 to outlet to each of the 3 outlets

sounds interesting and wuld be sum serious ducting work


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good good...the man shows utter disrespect for the thread and the folk on here then keeps crawling back like he said fuck all slimey snake in the grass that fucker lol


Gaybhoy ya Jock spazzy what r u "liking" that post for?i mean come on,i thought ud have understood more than most that if u dish it out u should expect it back?no?and I think theres maybe a bit of a missunderstanding,if that was ur missus the other day that I traded insults with then I never knew,so if ur thinking I knew and that I insulted her then I didnt.if however ur just in the huff cause like I said u can give it out but not take it back,then fuck urself.dont put on the childish "hes just a prick,hes on ignore" shite cause u cant take a powering,or even worse liking the wee fannies who cant take its posts,its actually embarrassing.
And just so I dont doublw post,ice ur clones r fucked even if by magic they did root u wouldnt want to grow them now anyway,start as u mean to go on with healthy plants u know?all this equipment u have,fuck I clone all my plants using a rapid rooter in a poly bag on my window sill,dont know what the problem is,i may get back to work on ur "An Ice Cool Simple As It Gets Pictorial Step By Step Idiots Guide To Cloning"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Aye my rvk can get a bit noisey when ya tryna get ta sleep lol wish I had a massive house with loads of secret rooms n shit I'd have grows all over the show.....I need to get a 4 inch fan for me clone and mother tent so I can use me hid in there...getting use to a cfl is hard work but the 2 BB clones Ihave left seem to be picking up now they gagging for the big 12 hunny tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just looking n ebay now for a 6" vent cover with the circle thing on bak that i can hook ducting too..anyone know wtf ther called?
> 
> pal said why dont u duct all your hoods togther from the 6" outlet i got on the roof and then split into 3 to outlet to each of the 3 outlets
> 
> sounds interesting and wuld be sum serious ducting work


Is this what ur after m8?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITE-SQUARE-175MM-x-175MM-6-034-150MM-LOUVRED-GRILL-DUCTING-AIR-VENT-COVER-GRILLE-/281045937480?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is this what ur after m8?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITE-SQUARE-175MM-x-175MM-6-034-150MM-LOUVRED-GRILL-DUCTING-AIR-VENT-COVER-GRILLE-/281045937480?_trksid=p2054897.l4275



thats the one, il order now, i think the noise in the bathroom is coz its only a 4" outlet on that beast of a fan,lol

guess ima have to bite teh bullet and buy a fucking rhino,BOLLOX.

u think from A 6" outlet from the roof running thru each tent from hood to tube to hood and them slit into 3 for outlet would work? thats like 1.6k? but with fresh air rather than from teh tent?


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye my rvk can get a bit noisey when ya tryna get ta sleep lol wish I had a massive house with loads of secret rooms n shit I'd have grows all over the show.....I need to get a 4 inch fan for me clone and mother tent so I can use me hid in there...getting use to a cfl is hard work but the 2 BB clones Ihave left seem to be picking up now they gagging for the big 12 hunny tho


So fuck


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats the one, il order now, i think the noise in the bathroom is coz its only a 4" outlet on that beast of a fan,lol
> 
> guess ima have to bite teh bullet and buy a fucking rhino,BOLLOX.
> 
> u think from A 6" outlet from the roof running thru each tent from hood to tube to hood and them slit into 3 for outlet would work? thats like 1.6k? but with fresh air rather than from teh tent?


Why dont u have it as one open ended sealed system,if u run one fan then join everything up and seal it itll be all good,be clever


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2014)

evenin, been a busy one had a ..women are annoying grump on fukin people


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> evenin, been a busy one had a ..women are annoying grump on fukin people


BAHAHAHA innit. fucking hard work u aryan mofo

80 FUCKING QWID FOR A 900M3/HR rhino, wat the fuk!!! i think i may duct all teents togther and have a 5" on each filter for control


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BAHAHAHA innit. fucking hard work u aryan mofo
> 
> 80 FUCKING QWID FOR A 900M3/HR rhino, wat the fuk!!! i think i may duct all teents togther and have a 5" on each filter for control


Can you not run something like an 8/10" fan running a 3 way split to each room n have a 5 or 6" filter in each room attached to the ducting?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Can you not run something like an 8/10" fan running a 3 way split to each room n have a 5 or 6" filter in each room attached to the ducting?


this is what ive got
1x6" aircooled hood
1x5" aircooled hood
1x5" cooltube
1x 700m3/ph 6" extractor
1x5" rvk
1x5" tt inline adjustable
1xfan controller
2xnew 5" carbon filters

2 tents
1 with 400mh in airoocled 5" hood
1 tent with 1200 1x6" hood and1x5" tube


right
thers a 6" outlet on the roof im using as a inlet for the veg
i have 3x outlets for the home system, 1 to teh kicthen and 1 to teh bathroom upstairs and 1 to the bog downstairs, the bathroom upstairs is locked and rarely gets used, im changing that to a 6" outlet for the flower as its only 4" the resti cannot change as ther downstairs and ther built into the wal cavaties



so im thinking duct from teh outlet on the roof thru both tents and thru all 3 hoods and then into the 6" outlet in the bathroom,
then
use the rvk on the veg filter and duct to the kitchen as it is now and the TT to the flower filter to the downstairs loo both are on controllers

THEN
on teh roof vent stick a flange and split to 2x 4" and run to ech tent as a fresh air inlet

???



i have more equipment a big black extractor and another 400 ballast BUT ther in use for another few weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Billberry A billbery B @ 4 weeks


----------



## Doppey (Jun 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this is what ive got
> 1x6" aircooled hood
> 1x5" aircooled hood
> 1x5" cooltube
> ...


No u dont need all that equipment,sell it and treat the kids,buy urself a 23w cfl and go back to basics and learn to grow properly,inbox me ya addy an I sen u fairie to lk afta


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

yeh def fucked kill em now.

woohoo look at that heatstress, lmfao feeling it man,,, 9 weeks and wer bak to cooler temps, just gotta grin and bear it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

You only wish your buds looked like that at week 4 hahaha I'll teach you one day....Yeh heats a killer had to down to 600 last night fuck about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

i know im thinking 2 hrs on and 2 hrs of for one of the lights? and the other permanant?

so i been reading up and it SEEMS staggared lighting may just work,not only lower temps BUT even tho one light is on and off and teh otehr on, it carries on photo sythesis, 

like i red sumwer, thats sum fancy timer settings,lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol Yeh in was thinking bout getting another timer and switching it about a bit but can't be arsed lol...just started watching breaking bad never seen it before lol good ain't it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh in was thinking bout getting another timer and switching it about a bit but can't be arsed lol...just started watching breaking bad never seen it before lol good ain't it



yeh its mint. sooo

easiest way is a timer with a double adapter and a lil extaesion cumming of it,
the 1st timer set 12-12 as normal with 1 light and extractor on the extenssion lead plug that into the double adapter, and have another timer set to 2 on and 2 off all the way round, with other light on

therfore weneevr the main light is on 12-12 the othe rlights sums on eevry 2 rs for 2 hrs. no bovva.


u cant do that with digi timers as most only have 2/3 on off times, u need 12 but use mechanical,

im setting mine up tomoz i put teh hi,lo thermomenter in ther tonight see how hot they get.


parantly feeding colder water in feed helps too cools the plant internally from roots up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeh give it a whirl...what's all this grow talk this time a night anyway lol.....I thought feeding cold water could shock the plant? Seen an a/c unit for £125 quid might get it yano


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Some need gas and shit torun. FurKin cant be cheap to run all that shit neither. Just for cooling lol waaaat the fffukkkk


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2014)

was there a woman born who isn't moody?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> was there a woman born who isn't moody?


If there is and u find her get me her sisters number m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

welll wat a glorious night,, sphinkter twitchin alllllll night long

can here the outlet down me garden


grrr

to the point THAT i may just be going down to 1x600... cant have that,,, house is too enlcosed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh no lol how did you miss the outlet being that loud lol u should live out the country lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> was there a woman born who isn't moody?


No lol like aristotle once said "bitches be crazy" waaaaaaaaaay ahead of his time if u ask me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh no lol how did you miss the outlet being that loud lol u should live out the country lol


tell me about it. i ordered a 6" outlet vent but shhhhit sounds lieka jet engine in my bathroom, ffs oh and down the garden

i need to get in next door and see if they can actually here anything.


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey buds any 1 know where i can buy boveda packs from anywhere round yorkshire please i think i need it to cure my bud from what i have read thanks


----------



## ghb (Jun 3, 2014)

you don't need shit like that, if your buds is shit now it will always be shit.

smoke it fresh!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

fuk that just use brown paper bags?


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 3, 2014)

No way could i smoke my whole crop fresh i will need to store some so i read that mason jars with bveda packs, is there a better way bud

brown wrapping paper i have some of that thanks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

DroidBoy said:


> No way could i smoke my whole crop fresh i will need to store some so i read that mason jars with bveda packs, is there a better way bud



yeh mason jars, get it to the required drysness with opening 20 mins a day and then u can leave long as thers no moisture ur fine


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all



email


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

already replied mate


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 3, 2014)

thanks buds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> already replied mate



yeh np just seen it, fuking hellllllllllll

dunno what to do, il have to have a msoke n think on it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

For anyone thats interested....

http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2444955


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh np just seen it, fuking hellllllllllll
> 
> dunno what to do, il have to have a msoke n think on it.


Out of interest how many and what size rooms/tents you trying to cool?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Morning cock splashes, how we all doing today? 
Im stuck in waiting on this new tent arriving 2day, it better hurry the fuck up cos I need to get out to go pick up some smoke, not had a J since last night.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest how many and what size rooms/tents you trying to cool?


1 tent,
1.8x0.65x1.6
1200 hps
in loft
still 32 afetr a hour or 2 last night, gunna chekc the hi lo later, il just roll bak to 1x600 and have the 5" with filter on, then in winter il add next light,

only have 5 in flower anyways


leave a note gary, its courier, they leave em for you.


go bak a page sae. youll see the list


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 1 tent,
> 1.8x0.65x1.6
> 1200 hps
> in loft
> ...


so you have 1 tent to cool an 1200hps in the loft?? what size area is the 1200 in?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning cock splashes, how we all doing today?
> Im stuck in waiting on this new tent arriving 2day, it better hurry the fuck up cos I need to get out to go pick up some smoke, not had a J since last night.


Morning mate, exercise some self restraint lmao, you dont NEED a joint this early in the day even though it would be nice lol, make sure you get ya tent sorted then go get ya smoke lol, priorities mate priorities lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so you have 1 tent to cool an 1200hps in the loft?? what size area is the 1200 in?


1.8x0.65x1.6

long and narrow, one light is in the 6" hood and 1 is in the 5" tube,

the fan outlet u could here down the garden, had to button down the hatches last night, madness,my kid goes school soon il do vid,, show u wats up

i also have my veg tent too, maybe thought about ducting it all in one form outlet on the roof witch is 6"


just hope i dint cook shit last night, dying to get up ther, grr hurry up missus


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

Have you thought about building an air exchange box? build a box about a meter or so cubed, double walled with insulation between the 2 walls and vent all your exhausts into1 side of it and have grilles on the top to allow the air to escape, also you can have a fan blowing cold air into the box to cool the air before it leaves the box


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 3, 2014)

haha i want one....


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 3, 2014)

http://videobam.com/yNUEC


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well tent came about an hr ago, so been and got my smoke, sitting having my 1st J of the day now,

Gonna finish this then go start getting the new shit set up. 

Anyone in here got a spare 200w or bigger cfl they aint using and wanna sell? Need one for my clone tent for over the prop.


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 3, 2014)

http://videobam.com/pljWC
http://videobam.com/yNUEC


sorry gaz mate no, buy a 250,mh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> http://videobam.com/pljWC
> 
> sorry gaz mate no, buy a 250,mh


No need for a 250mh mate it would give off to much heat for the small space I want it in, ive always used a 300w cfl but when I last took my tents down I dropped the bulb and fucked it so need a new one now.


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No need for a 250mh mate it would give off to much heat for the small space I want it in, ive always used a 300w cfl but when I last took my tents down I dropped the bulb and fucked it so need a new one now.


hmmm, ask yorkie, i gave him a few 60;s a bit bak,

all i got his a huuuge 125 blue spec

stik a 1k mh in ther,ass bizzle says go big or go home



29.2 temps last night


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just started setting up the new tent, I have to say its a quality tent especially for £40, its better than any other tent ive had so far, the material is a lot thicker, the vent holes are larger, metal corner pieces, no light leaks at all, all in all it was a fucking bargain, need to go pick the brats up from school now tho so will get some pics up when im back and sorted.


----------



## Doppey (Jun 3, 2014)

[QUOT"DroidBoy, post: 10565400, member: 757835"]Hey buds any 1 know where i can buy boveda packs from anywhere round yorkshire please i think i need it to cure my bud from what i have read thanks[/QUOTE]
Hhang if plants whole to dry,or as whole as possible,and when it's dry its dry


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2014)

first fukin sensible thing uve said ^^^


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 3, 2014)

Going to have to pull one of the LA's tonight.

Its gone rogue and leaves dried up. looks like its been dosed with super super strong nutes, or its in what is now a really hot spot in tent with no breeze? Dunno, will be good to look at roots to make sure they were still healty. Not sure what gone on with that,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

seems im not the only heat victim then.

flower tent will see tonight how she goes, il run her for a few days till new vent cover gets here shoud help with active 4" inlet now


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm not fully convinced mine is a heat issue. I'll know more tonight when I've got time to look at them all individually.


----------



## ghb (Jun 3, 2014)

sounds like over watering WW only thing being i remember a while back you mentioned that you only drip feed them so i very much doubt it is that but fuck knows, snap a pic if you can!.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah mate will do, the rest are all shit hot, which is why I dont think heat, no signs at all on others. Hmm.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 3, 2014)

Alright poo pokers? Finally chillaxing with a joint....u can have my 250 cfl when I'm done Gaz but won't be for a least 2 weeks got a shit wage coming this week so canna buy a fan to cool the 250 hps down..near enough all me cuts have rooted so another couple a days and I'll get em potted up ready for the next round...ding ding


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well got the new tent set up earlier today, light came on at 5pm so been on last 2hrs now and my temps seem to have settled at 28c which is a big improvement on the 32-35c the smaller tent was hitting the last week or so,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

that extractor will add degrees to your shit too, they get real hot


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that extractor will add degrees to your shit too, they get real hot


It dont get that hot that it makes a diffence to tent temp m8, I always had that fan in the tent u got now all the way thru my last 2 grows.


----------



## MothersLittleHelper (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry to jump in like this.. 

Just noticed there was a thread for the UK. 

Can anyone help me out?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-nute-or-not-to-nute.831817/

very much appreciated, thank you


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well got the new tent set up earlier today, light came on at 5pm so been on last 2hrs now and my temps seem to have settled at 28c which is a big improvement on the 32-35c the smaller tent was hitting the last week or so, View attachment 3169645 View attachment 3169647 View attachment 3169648


 looks like an elaborate incendiary device with a coupla plants for decoration, evenin cunts whos in a good mood tonight then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like an elaborate incendiary device with a coupla plants for decoration, evenin cunts whos in a good mood tonight then?



u know what,, yeh sure i actually am.

playing wolfenstein killing sum nazi fuckers

gary that WILL pt ya temps up, spec in a small space, u take it out u will loose a few degrees, and ur extracto shoul be coming outa the top. inlet thru the bottom


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2014)

MothersLittleHelper said:


> Sorry to jump in like this..
> 
> Just noticed there was a thread for the UK.
> 
> ...


 not too bad and yes u are right the soil is a little strong for the seedling but u r seeing N saturation rather than burn atm but don't add nutes at this stage and repot if u wanna add perlite don't try an mix it up in the existing pot and gtf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

my seedlings are yellow as fuk, sum rusty, meh, transplant shock no doubt?/

best go and check temps in fowe rtent


and no smell with that 300m3 fliter pon a 700 m3 fan? not gunna last long.


fucking 33 up ther, grrrrr

better than 40 i suppose, meh, guess im buying a 250hps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Story lads thought I'd pop in whilst agora is down lol. Hydro, what pgp program are u using on android I'm running AGP... That's a mighty fine tent there gaz, get that vent over the top for better airflow...distance between ur vent n the walls 2 close (in my opinion)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story lads thought I'd pop in whilst agora is down lol. Hydro, what pgp program are u using on android I'm running AGP... That's a mighty fine tent there gaz, get that vent over the top for better airflow...distance between ur vent n the walls 2 close (in my opinion)



oh no a irsih man dint just give a scotsman advice?

shiyyat thats fighting talk that is

right bak to kilin sum nazis


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hahaha listen to u all offering advice lol, I never asked for any, I aint having any problems with my shit now, unlike some of u fuckers, the way I have my tent set up works fine for me so its stayimg as it is,
Ice the cooltube is vented out the side but I have a 4inch fan venting from the top also so its sweet,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story lads thought I'd pop in whilst agora is down lol. Hydro, what pgp program are u using on android I'm running AGP... That's a mighty fine tent there gaz, get that vent over the top for better airflow...distance between ur vent n the walls 2 close (in my opinion)


I've only just got on agora yesterday m8.....never used pgp before, never needed to on silkroad. Do u have to use it on agora or what???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahaha listen to u all offering advice lol, I never asked for any, I aint having any problems with my shit now, unlike some of u fuckers, the way I have my tent set up works fine for me so its stayimg as it is,
> Ice the cooltube is vented out the side but I have a 4inch fan venting from the top also so its sweet,



lol all i meant wa sthe propper setup for a tent is the carbon filter up top ducted out the top and te inlet opposite side at the bottom coming in, thats all... and ive felt my extractor its warm to say the least so it will deffo put ya heat up no doubt. just thinking if it gets hotter like its menna, may be prudent to put it to the outside save that few degress to play with


i just have my extractor sat ontop of the tent, need to order summore 6" ducting and sum 4" for the twin inlets

was gunner say summert else but forgotten.


just reallised gary this tent of you only has 2 inlet holes at one end? fuksake man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 3, 2014)

I set me veg tent up at the weekend for my clones which meant fucking about with timers and shit in the room. I ain't at home and Just got a call to say that my extractor, inlet an circulating fans in my bigger flower tent have cut off, the timer fucked up I think. So that meant the 2 600s in there have been on with no fans whatsoever ffs, needless to say a few tops have been burnt, they have only been switched to 12-12 so just told my m8 to cut of anything that's crisp at all. Should sort itself out. THATS fuckin you ic3 ye big twat, u and ur fuckin heat problems gone keep them to ur fuckin self ye fat cunt lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I set me veg tent up at the weekend for my clones which meant fucking about with timers and shit in the room. I ain't at home and Just got a call to say that my extractor, inlet an circulating fans in my bigger flower tent have cut off, the timer fucked up I think. So that meant the 2 600s in there have been on with no fans whatsoever ffs, needless to say a few tops have been burnt, they have only been switched to 12-12 so just told my m8 to cut of anything that's crisp at all. Should sort itself out. THATS fuckin you ic3 ye big twat, u and ur fuckin heat problems gone keep them to ur fuckin self ye fat cunt lol.



LLLOLOLLLL

u watch ya pals cut the main tops of and everything, piss myself

na mate wer all gunna have heat issues, im changing my chedule to 8.30pm till 8.30 am try and bypass teh heat since itw as scorchn at 6

wat ya clones dead again/? excuses excuses.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LLLOLOLLLL
> 
> u watch ya pals cut the main tops of and everything, piss myself
> 
> ...


Think the top of one of the THC bomb is fucked, still plenty other tops on it tho, no point in letting the plant try fix that top cos it'll take too long so best chop it to fuck......think its done now anyway lol

Clones are in another tent ye big spastic......excuses excuses lol, how many clones I sent u?????how many I got in return??????nuff said lol

The joys of running a grow when ur 150mile away 5 days a week, only teething problems cos its a new set up but I'll get it sorted in no time, lesson learned when u got something good like my last setup don't change it ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Think the top of one of the THC bomb is fucked, still plenty other tops on it tho, no point in letting the plant try fix that top cos it'll take too long so best chop it to fuck......think its done now anyway lol
> 
> Clones are in another tent ye big spastic......excuses excuses lol, how many clones I sent u?????how many I got in return??????nuff said lol
> 
> The joys of running a grow when ur 150mile away 5 days a week, only teething problems cos its a new set up but I'll get it sorted in no time, lesson learned when u got something good like my last setup don't change it ffs


my exact same deal, i had a minted room, moved and boom all gone to shit.

ive sent u other stuff ya mardy bastard now fukoffwithya

my otehr extractor and 400 is finished with this week by me pal so ima swap out the 600 in the tube for the 400 should drop me temps enough


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 3, 2014)

My temps will be fine once I get everything plugged in right lol. Not enough sockets and too much plugged into one timer was my problem, plus I've 2 bubble pots to plug in in a week or two so need to pull more sockets from other rooms or something.

My flower tent has an 8" extractor and 2 4" inlet fans, fuckall wrong with my temps when they are on lol, temps don't go much more than 24 and the fans only on half way on the controller


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> My temps will be fine once I get everything plugged in right lol. Not enough sockets and too much plugged into one timer was my problem, plus I've 2 bubble pots to plug in in a week or two so need to pull more sockets from other rooms or something.
> 
> My flower tent has an 8" extractor and 2 4" inlet fans, fuckall wrong with my temps when they are on lol, temps don't go much more than 24 and the fans only on half way on the controller


all i have is a double plug socket in my loft, i got the whole lot on it, one tent n one side and anothe ron another

hooked my filter and that up seems thers no smell,how a long a 250m3 filter wil last on a 700m3 fan is unkown but for now, wer stealth


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've only just got on agora yesterday m8.....never used pgp before, never needed to on silkroad. Do u have to use it on agora or what???


Well u don't wanna be sharing your info over that network do u? Could just be me I've never used these sites before so imma be going to be using mixing services n all haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well u don't wanna be sharing your info over that network do u? Could just be me I've never used these sites before so imma be going to be using mixing services n all haha



dont blame u,, bying all that fertiliazer would look suss








my viewing for later


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ahh u paranoid freaks lol.....I'll have to get a look on the forum relax and see what's what.....I never used pgp but good to get into I suppose....well see, Im broke ass anyway after buying that tablet so can't order anything anyway lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ahh u paranoid freaks lol.....I'll have to get a look on the forum relax and see what's what.....I never used pgp but good to get into I suppose....well see, Im broke ass anyway after buying that tablet so can't order anything anyway lol



lol u bought it then? cool man get it rooted(jailbroken) fuk paying for apps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm eyeing up a 3.5g of 90% coke n some hashes from person rug looking up pills now keep me posted


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ahh u paranoid freaks lol.....I'll have to get a look on the forum relax and see what's what.....I never used pgp but good to get into I suppose....well see, Im broke ass anyway after buying that tablet so can't order anything anyway lol


This vid on gpg is a great tool as he's using SR N DOES IT STEP BY STEP... Caps rage ... Gpg is a pgp program for all OS but there's programs for android u can use one u get an idea if needed I can send u my public key

Sorry bad link lol was a great link lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

druggys

that is all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Found it http://vimeo.com/m/53789937


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> druggys
> 
> that is all.


 And you know nothing of pgp keys? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And you know nothing of pgp keys? Lol



IF IM BEING HONEST

no.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2014)

Hydro, what pills u recomend? Theirs some 220mg bugatti


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hydro, what pills u recomend? Theirs some 220mg bugatti


Think last night I was looking at dominos....says ther from the same dutch presser as all the old good ones we used to get off sr. Ain't been on any sites tonight, for me bed here soon


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2014)

Heya guys im back. been away a while moving place,holiday just mainly getting sorted. Got some good news aswell got a brand new 1.2m tent 400 watt hps pack of auto seeds etc.... May need help at some stage but so far so good.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just waiting for.my Lil ones to sprout


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning....nice bit of early morning bud porn there jazzy wizz very nice


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

looking swell. any pics of the crusty fucker you chopped WW?

we want the truth, the whole truth and a little bit of bullshit thrown in for good measure!.


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

dunno if i already posted but here you go. i bet this 7 weeker is still better than yours ice 

your supposed to grow them not cook them!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> dunno if i already posted but here you go. i bet this 7 weeker is still better than yours ice
> 
> your supposed to grow them not cook them!


 early chopped, full of N and prob will be getting posted out in paper envelopes lol, how much u spending on fancy nutes and shizzle but yeah not bad for 7 weeks wouldn't wanna smoke it tho


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> looking swell. any pics of the crusty fucker you chopped WW?
> 
> we want the truth, the whole truth and a little bit of bullshit thrown in for good measure!.


Haha yeah I took one, I'll find it now. Left it in there for now. 

I think it may have been moved to be flat against the tent while I was in Wales last week


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

zedd ur a cunt, keep smoking animal shite see how good it does ya!. it's actually not that bad, better than the shit i was paying for anyway.

buds don't look effected to me so looks like it may be a nute/root issue, normally the buds get singed if the leaves do, dunno, either way still looks like it will give you some nice bud welshy


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> zedd ur a cunt, keep smoking animal shite see how good it does ya!. it's actually not that bad, better than the shit i was paying for anyway.
> 
> buds don't look effected to me so looks like it may be a nute/root issue, normally the buds get singed if the leaves do, dunno, either way still looks like it will give you some nice bud welshy


Hmm, its one ill get rid of mega quick. Got plenty of cookies and blue petrol for me. 

Yeah, looks like its just stopped taking any nutes. LA's are on flush now anyway so fuck it.


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

what is you fav from the 3? i would love to try a cookie strain, they seem to be getting a lot of attention lately, can't be for nothing!.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> what is you fav from the 3? i would love to try a cookie strain, they seem to be getting a lot of attention lately, can't be for nothing!.


DNA LA, is one i do on every run, the high is perfect for me to be able to do stuff and stay motivated. I can smoke it morning, noon or night and it doesnt mong me out. No way the strongest, or tastiest ve ever had, just does the job perfect for me to be functional and high.

I've not tried the Blue Petrol yet, its a pretty new strain from Sin City but looks and smells fucking devine. Will be getting one or two from on here round to mine for a taste!

Firedog is Wifi x Aliendog. Ive had wifi and its one of those medicinal fuck you up ones. 

Cookies is my fav man. Either of the leaners, even the Blue power dom pheno is so fucking sparkly its mental. The thin mint leaner smells like pure sweet danish pastry inside the bud. 
It gets seriously mouthwatering after a month in a jar. The high keps coming on, and you can just keep smoking it and getting more and more high, when you stop you get super stoned. After curing I described it like being the smell of our danish pastry / cookie ovens in work after been off for an hour. Strange but that it!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Haha yeah I took one, I'll find it now. Left it in there for now.
> 
> I think it may have been moved to be flat against the tent while I was in Wales last week
> View attachment 3170406 View attachment 3170407


 that's where my fukin socks are lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

your making me hungry you bastard!, no bacon today, must stay strong for the kids.

sounds like i would like the cookies, problem is nothing ever stays in the jar long enough.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's where my fukin socks are lol


Haha, Always end up with socks in shots.

Where abouts you at roughly man? how far from Brum / Cov ?
Wouldn't mind some older seasoned heads trying out some sin city shizzle! The older lot back home love it but wont run it cos its a bit to full on for a lot of them now.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> your making me hungry you bastard!, no bacon today, must stay strong for the kids.
> 
> sounds like i would like the cookies, problem is nothing ever stays in the jar long enough.


Im going to make some cookies with my canna butter today, made with trim of 4/5 cookies plants off last chop.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> zedd ur a cunt, keep smoking animal shite see how good it does ya!. it's actually not that bad, better than the shit i was paying for anyway.
> 
> buds don't look effected to me so looks like it may be a nute/root issue, normally the buds get singed if the leaves do, dunno, either way still looks like it will give you some nice bud welshy


 lovin the ignorance dude we humans have been feeding shit to our plants since time began, the stuff u use cost a fukin fortune and is for mugs who cant use a spade and got too much money to spend on their hobby, u pick it early to get some coin for the nutes?....must be strong for u to be that stoned that u don't stealth wrap and send to a grower....u r the cunt, cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> DNA LA, is one i do on every run, the high is perfect for me to be able to do stuff and stay motivated. I can smoke it morning, noon or night and it doesnt mong me out. No way the strongest, or tastiest ve ever had, just does the job perfect for me to be functional and high.
> 
> I've not tried the Blue Petrol yet, its a pretty new strain from Sin City but looks and smells fucking devine. Will be getting one or two from on here round to mine for a taste!
> 
> ...


 I always love your decriptions of weed, it alsways sounds so much bttr than what ive got lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

i am a cunt but at least i'll admit it!.

the money i spend on nutes is a drop in the ocean squire, i have no wife and kids draining me. toil with a spade!, why bother? i'm all about making things easier for me, i spend an hour maybe two a week in the gardenS. some of us have successful businesses to run you know.........


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I always love your decriptions of weed, it alsways sounds so much bttr than what ive got lol


haha get your arse up here for the afternoon, ill send you home red eyed and sampled up.

I get well into certain strains man, I've had a taste of most of our staples over here. So many more to try haha. My pallet needs more!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> i am a cunt but at least i'll admit it!.
> 
> the money i spend on nutes is a drop in the ocean squire, i have no wife and kids draining me. toil with a spade!, why bother? i'm all about making things easier for me, i spend an hour maybe two a week in the gardenS. some of us have successful businesses to run you know.........



im thinking of switching to advanced nutes but shits expensive, but i know it works well as used it on my commercial OP last yr


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

the cost of these things are far outweighed by the fact they make life so easy. never used anything advanced, i have seen some great results from people using them though. i wanted to try the conny line but the lad in the grow shop was saying he didn't want to sell their products because the boss is a nonce! haha talk about double standards.

i'm a flavour fiend too wiz, i don't care too much about the high compared to how it tastes, it needs to coat your mouth, throat and even sometimes your lungs with the flavourful oil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

i agree G, so did u pull the exo then? my man pulls on monday that being day 72 with the exo and livers.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

Morning slags ....well its a wet one today not good for the moral of the boys lol...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning slags ....well its a wet one today not good for the moral of the boys lol...



glorious mate, cool temps, couldnt give a fuk otherwise, stroll on winter.

u at work bizzle?


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

yeah i chopped a couple weeks back now ice, was only one plant like (108g dry) i also had 5 little ones that i put in 2 weeks after everything else, they are even more premature. heres one for you zeddd, chopped at less than seven weeks! utter commercial shite!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

M4L3 said:


> glorious mate, cool temps, couldnt give a fuk otherwise, stroll on winter.
> 
> u at work bizzle?


Yeh man at work just tayin 5 mins lol....aye roll on winter man can't wait lol perfect for indoor growing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> yeah i chopped a couple weeks back now ice, was only one plant like (108g dry) i also had 5 little ones that i put in 2 weeks after everything else, they are even more premature. heres one for you zeddd, chopped at less than seven weeks! utter commercial shite!



ther sum shitty small plants, 2 tonnes? i think not. lmfao

108g dry? them plants wer huuuge would have thought double that like.

@shawnybizzle get to work ya lazy sod. hahaha

yeh roll on winter, seems teh extractors calmed down, gunna hang it up later, its sat on top of tent so getting sum vibration


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

haha i know, smallest plants i have grown, still better than nothing thouigh, there was a hole in the canopy that needed filling.

i think i'm confusing you with all the different videos ice,i got four oz of this plant, 52 days, smokes lovely infact.






my other garden that has huge plants in they will be going 8+ weeks, reckon i'll get 10+ easy off the big one i have


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha i know, smallest plants i have grown, still better than nothing thouigh, there was a hole in the canopy that needed filling.
> 
> i think i'm confusing you with all the different videos ice,i got four oz of this plant, 52 days, smokes lovely infact.
> 
> ...



yeh i was on about them 3 monsters u have in 1 room with all teh lights round the sides? so that in mind 108 grammes seems pityfull lol

52 days is like 7 weeks summert?


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

7 weeks 3 days aye, acceptable i reckon. the little ones only got 6 weeks and 5 days but like i said they were there to do a job and while it wasn't exactly a success it's better than nothing.

my next run is all exo so i will be doing a "proper" job on them to impress you and mr zeddd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> 7 weeks 3 days aye, acceptable i reckon. the little ones only got 6 weeks and 5 days but like i said they were there to do a job and while it wasn't exactly a success it's better than nothing.
> 
> my next run is all exo so i will be doing a "proper" job on them to impress you and mr zeddd



hahaha na im just a great beliver in leaving till done, unless i kill it by accident ofc haha

i got sum seedlings i think ima just throw in 12-12 fs, corner of the tent cant be arsed with em. like u said better than nowt


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> 7 weeks 3 days aye, acceptable i reckon. the little ones only got 6 weeks and 5 days but like i said they were there to do a job and while it wasn't exactly a success it's better than nothing.
> 
> my next run is all exo so i will be doing a "proper" job on them to impress you and mr zeddd


 proofs in the smoke mate, we shall see, my prediction is metallic aftertaste and black ash with that no fade finish of yours ....one of your bottles of shiz is over a ton is it not, lol ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

uuurgh mettalic aftertaste

gummon GHB send teh samples out lmfao


----------



## Doppey (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> the cost of these things are far outweighed by the fact they make life so easy. never used anything advanced, i have seen some great results from people using them though. i wanted to try the conny line but the lad in the grow shop was saying he didn't want to sell their products because the boss is a nonce! haha talk about double standards.
> 
> i'm a flavour fiend too wiz, i don't care too much about the high compared to how it tastes, it needs to coat your mouth, throat and even sometimes your lungs with the flavourful oil.


Whats all this talk of not being too worried about the high as long as it tastes good?!my cheese tastes like lemon toilet cleaner but gets u high as a kite,fuck having shit ganja that tastes nice!


----------



## Doppey (Jun 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uuurgh mettalic aftertaste
> 
> gummon GHB send teh samples out lmfao


Ice ya fudge I need help,ive decided im going to press on with "An Ice Cool Idiots Pictorial Guide to Cloning",or AICIPGtC for short,but not being technically minded I dont know how to do it once and have a copy just to copy and paste when the need arises.So what do I do?id rather do it on android


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Doppey said:


> I'd rather veg her under a 600 for 12 hours a day than on 18/6


...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm having that for my signature.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm having that for my signature.


huh/.?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

The quote.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 4, 2014)

Did no one else spot that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> thats 2 filters now that have died on me with less than 8 weeks use out of them, both are those buddy filters that Ice reccommended a few pages back,


Rhino Pro all the way mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Fucking eagle eyed cunt me.

Between the lines every time, lol.


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

can't be posting out samples after last time can i?.

you just have to take my word for it that i don't smoke shite!

i also like to veg under a 600 for 12 hours a day, saves leccy and time on the cycle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

Lmfao Yeh that has to be the quote of the year hahaha think I might switch to a 12 hr veg as well......what a nooooooob


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

ohh must be sum spaz i have on ignore

playing wolfenstein 

laterz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm smoking on a sample of some "Think Different" autoflower that I snipered off one of the lads in the growshop.

Some kid bought a bag of seeds off them and dropped a finished sample by, I came along and snapped it in half when he showed me.

It has a nice smell and taste to it, a lot like Amnesia Haze from Barney's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> playing wolfenstein


Finished it in 2 sittings.


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

i hate that about modern games, bring back the old 3 lives or youre out kinda thing, you literally cant fail can you?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

Show ignored content for a laugh ice....its worth it  

Think different aye never heard of that one...my fave Barney's strain that I've tried is pineapple chunk lovley potent tasty smoke really tasty...one of my BB's is very a bit hazey and lemony and the other like a very mild blueberry with something I can't quite out me finger on....can't wait to try em


----------



## Doppey (Jun 4, 2014)

U girls missed the point,i was asking if,while theres room in my flower tent,id get away with vegging some girls in there then just taking them out and putting them in a light room to stop them flowering,as id rather veg under my 600hps for 12 hrs a day than have them vegging 18/6 under a pissy 250 cfl.
If it would work then I think people will do it,if u have a 240 tent with 1200 w then im sure u could fit some vegging plants in a few gaps,and im sure theyd fair grow!
Im gonna have to set up my 250 again away,but even then im gonna run some tests cause if its all good then itd be worth putting vegging plants in the flower tent at lights on then moving them back under the 250 other times,ya get mery cunt else smoking/doing


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

can't wait to get mine on 12/12 too shawny, still not sexed them so might bang them in the flower room for a week to see what they do.

nice blueberry haze sounds sweet, like a uk clone only blue dream


doppey stop backtracking will you?!, making yourself sound like even more of a window licker now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Doppey said:


> U girls missed the point


I miss fuck all, evidently.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Did no one else spot that?


 no mate stopped reading the cunt, well done yman not much get s passed those eyes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> i hate that about modern games, bring back the old 3 lives or youre out kinda thing, you literally cant fail can you?


To be fair I'm 35 and I've been gaming at least 25 of those years.

I should be banging it on hard straight out of the box instead of normal cos they're designed for the mass market kiddies really.

It's about 15 hours worth of campaign on normal if you're pretty good and don't fuck about, 20ish for everybody else.
Take longer than 20 hours and your shit, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Fuck if I used my mouse and keyboard I'd do it in less than 15 hours.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/480038/Shock-UK-weather-warning-Tornadoes-hail-thunderstorms-and-lightning-to-ravage-Britain


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

fps on pc is so much better!, did you ever play counter strike?


----------



## Doppey (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha yeah man I saw it,and its cool dont worry about it dude!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> fps on pc is so much better!, did you ever play counter strike?


Bits and bobs.
I'm more of an arcade fighter and racer kind of guy.

I'll play anybody at Streetfighter at any time, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/480038/Shock-UK-weather-warning-Tornadoes-hail-thunderstorms-and-lightning-to-ravage-Britain


That's good news, we can bust more bulbs out.


----------



## ghb (Jun 4, 2014)

street fighter 2?
i played SF1 in an arcade years ago, the daddy of them all really, not as good as sf2 but the original.
i was raised on the snes sf2, reckon i'd give you a fight at least with guile


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's good news, we can bust more bulbs out.


They reckon it will be in the 90`s on saturday so ya may wanna hold off on the extra bulbs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> street fighter 2?
> i played SF1 in an arcade years ago, the daddy of them all really, not as good as sf2 but the original.
> i was raised on the snes sf2, reckon i'd give you a fight at least with guile


Yeah.

Any after the original Streetfighter on the arcade, it was shite, as an unwritten rule we don't talk about that one. lol

My personal favourite is Alpha 3 on the Dreamcast.


----------



## Doppey (Jun 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh must be sum spaz i have on ignore
> 
> playing wolfenstein
> 
> laterz


No wonder ur pretending uv got me on ignore,or actually u probably have,cause if I was a Walter Mitty rocket that gave out shite advice to cunts who know better than me and even worse pretend im something im not,commercial ops etc etc when u cant even grow normally,its no wonder,my nose would be out of place too,so its cool im an understanding guy.as for ur 1200w in a 1.8 x 0.6 tent,ill get to that another time lol ya cracker.Telling Mainey his clones were fucked cause some of the bottom leaves had yellowed,says it all really,ur a parrot,ur advice isnt from experience ur just repeating stuff uv heard,hense why most of its bullshit cause uv never tried it to know.
Now I really am going to do that guide for u,ill feed bad for bursting ur manky bubble so ill get to it now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


Of course he says aluminium, he's Australian and they speak fucking English!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> can't wait to get mine on 12/12 too shawny, still not sexed them so might bang them in the flower room for a week to see what they do.
> 
> nice blueberry haze sounds sweet, like a uk clone only blue dream
> 
> ...



Yeh blueberry haze would be nice tbh they're looking like early finishers which is a bit strange....the lemony one is getting a lot of purple hue to her now as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

More of a tekken man me self akuma or hworang and your going down lolol

Just woke up in the van on the way home....feel like a zombie now man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

well the 2x livers and exo are coming down tomorrow, seen the first amber trich

so they are done.
9 weeks 4 days
tyvm
8 weeks BAAHAHAHA my arse


bizzle you ghoji is about ready, i have about 2cm root hanging form the bottom of the cut.

so the bubble works


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol mines coming down at 8 week maybe 9 at a very push I'm already fighting myself from scrumping lmao.....Yeh that's sound mate I'm in no rush like but as soon as she's ready I'll have it off ya mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol mines coming down at 8 week maybe 9 at a very push I'm already fighting myself from scrumping lmao.....Yeh that's sound mate I'm in no rush like but as soon as she's ready I'll have it off ya mate


no worries will have a dog too? upto u mate, im stoked they have rooted to be perfctly honest like.

just guna wait till ther all rooted then il pot em in tiny coco pots since they aint in plugs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 4, 2014)

Aye its about time man lol..Yeh go on then send me a puppy too mate....think there's something going about because my mrs is being one mardy bitch...makes u wanna extend your arm and bitch slap a ho


----------



## Doppey (Jun 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no worries will have a dog too? upto u mate, im stoked they have rooted to be perfctly honest like.
> 
> just guna wait till ther all rooted then il pot em in tiny coco pots since they aint in plugs.


no u wont,stop lying,ull go and fuck about with them and kill them,thats if any have even rooted.ime once they root theyre a mass of roots.when u first pot them they may droop,dont know if its the same doing it in a bubble cloner,but if they do just put a poly bag over them till they take to the soil.hope that helps pal!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just been over checking on my new puppy again, only 2 more weeks and I can bring her home


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 4, 2014)

IC3 you got that link for the RC pill website?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

so when u gonna fuck off then gboy your ya own nation soon aint yas?

world cup 9days is it? i looking forward to this one more than many i think bar maybe euro ''96'' i think it was when we held the euros? aint brazil on sum funky hrs compared to ours tho think some of the games are gonna be late.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 4, 2014)

Evening Rambo where u been hiding mate?
Yeah 18th september we hopefully break free lol

World cup shud be gd, think Portugal or Holland will be the surprise winners,


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

aint been hiding nowhere oldboy, just aint been arsed n reading back i know why lolol

nar been on me downer following the lengthy session n not the most sociable irl or online with or without a drink, looking forward to the WC tho n been playing me games recently loving gta5, watchdogs i find a bit repetitive n boring tbh.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Think most the World Cup games are on at something like 7pm, 9pm and 11pm, around them times anyway. That's good for cunts like me that work, at least ill get to watch it


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 4, 2014)

not too late then, i think one of the england games is a 11pm kickoff our time, gonna have to have a look at the draw n how it can go n have a few bets on some longshots ya never know??? fuck i remember greece yrs ago winning the euros at the start they where mega odds....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> not too late then, i think one of the england games is a 11pm kickoff our time, gonna have to have a look at the draw n how it can go n have a few bets on some longshots ya never know??? fuck i remember greece yrs ago winning the euros at the start they where mega odds....


Aye the last euros was all on during the day wernt it?.....I got to see fuckall lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

euro this, euro that,,,fucking paddies.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

livers/exo, 400 hps. 9 weeks 4 days on 

topmaxx- 3.5ml
calmag as needed
/mollasis-dollop
canna A+B 2ml per
pk week 4.5-7.5 reducing dose from 1.5ml per


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 4, 2014)

You drying your towels in ur grow room now????.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> euro this, euro that,,,fucking paddies.


Wanker


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2014)

Story lads...fuck agora goes down alot.gonna by maybe 2-3. 5 samples from a few vendors b4 I buy my 8th of Charles. N rambo what's Spanish flies name on agora? I'm looking for a nice hash selection n persian rugs only got pollum n that car Indian stuff.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story lads...fuck agora goes down alot.gonna by maybe 2-3. 5 samples from a few vendors b4 I buy my 8th of Charles. N rambo what's Spanish flies name on agora? I'm looking for a nice hash selection n persian rugs only got pollum n that car Indian stuff.


Just been tryin to get on it mesel for a look, can't get on it at all, was on earlier for a bit. Do yer fuckin but in that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just been tryin to get on it mesel for a look, can't get on it at all, was on earlier for a bit. Do yer fuckin but in that


Yeah it happens alot actually lol especially when I'm waiting on replys about the. 5 samples...some serious looking coke on there lads yummy can see this going badly lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You drying your towels in ur grow room now????.....



keeps humidity down.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 4, 2014)

What you reckon you'll get from the 400w mate? My 250w is in flower now with the ugorg#1. Soon as its done I'm buying a new 400w set up. Keep thinking of the idea of running just the 400w but will have to have a veg are above it cause can't see the 400w giving me enough. Or might just get a 600w air cool hood. 

Will try get on here more often been neglecting the Internet and over thinking making myself depressed lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What you reckon you'll get from the 400w mate? My 250w is in flower now with the ugorg#1. Soon as its done I'm buying a new 400w set up. Keep thinking of the idea of running just the 400w but will have to have a veg are above it cause can't see the 400w giving me enough. Or might just get a 600w air cool hood.
> 
> Will try get on here more often been neglecting the Internet and over thinking making myself depressed lol.



dunno 3 plants under it maybe 3oz per plant


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 5, 2014)

not too bad that then, im gonna be running 4 in mine will give it 2 chances and if i get shit both times ill upgrade to the 600w cool tube. maybe should just get the cool tube straight away anyway lol. How long you veg and what size pots you got them in mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> not too bad that then, im gonna be running 4 in mine will give it 2 chances and if i get shit both times ill upgrade to the 600w cool tube. maybe should just get the cool tube straight away anyway lol. How long you veg and what size pots you got them in mate?


vegged from december and 10l airpots.

they wer vegged under a red spec by accdident lol i wasent living in the area at the time, i moved bak and locked it wasent a MH, fucking ebay seller sent a sont instead and its the last first grow so he dint know wat a mh was and just trusted the correct bulb had ben despatched, as u would

buy the cooltube, u wont regret it, go for the 6" ther 28 qwid,4 wid more than the 5" and it will make ur extraction much better

point is. u can reduce down if your existing shit is 5" then if summer gets bad bad you have the option of going full 6"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Afternoon lads.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 5, 2014)

Exo and billberry exo is drippin already man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Exo and billberry exo is drippin already man



mine should start boosting soon with the 1200 over it,

get my 400 ballast bak tonight so gunna swap one of the 6 hunnis out for it, should get that last few degrees of me temps.

ordered a load more ducting too, spare 5" extractor so may as well put it to use


chopping the exo and livers tonight
fuk i hate trimmin


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> not too bad that then, im gonna be running 4 in mine will give it 2 chances and if i get shit both times ill upgrade to the 600w cool tube. maybe should just get the cool tube straight away anyway lol. How long you veg and what size pots you got them in mate?


 
Just chimmin in. 600w aircoooled hood. 7 plants atm perpetual growing. All 10L buckets going bigger next time. Vegged about a month. Much longer for clones. Mixed bunch. Lemon Skunk, White Widow, Goji Og, Bubba Kush, C99 Outdoor(Indoor), Violator Kush and Hawaiian Snow.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol I live trimming for the first half hour then it gets tedious don't it....I'm getting a gram a 2 when I trim up lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 5, 2014)

Hairy as fuck one is firedog, rest are 3 cookie plants in there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just chimmin in. 600w aircoooled hood. 7 plants atm perpetual growing. All 10L buckets going bigger next time. Vegged about a month. Much longer for clones. Mixed bunch. Lemon Skunk, White Widow, Goji Og, Bubba Kush, C99 Outdoor(Indoor), Violator Kush and Hawaiian Snow.[/QUOTE]


i just put the ghoji in flower, had to supercropp her,

how u finding her?

@shawnybizzle yeh dunnit, comfortable scissors is key.

livers


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 5, 2014)

Blue Petrols


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

Ive had a harvest of the goji not too long ago. Some of the finest bud ive ever had! Nice vanilla like creamy taste. Very potent. Ridiculous bag appeal. Easy to grow. Easy to trim. Was at a 30 years birthday and sold some to one. Then had to go home and get the rest  Everyone was shocked and wanted it.
Downside was it threw a couple nanners. But seems it has gone away by cloning. Lemon Skunk has always been my only keeper. If this one dont show nanners it will be a keeper too..
Ill try to find a pic of the plant.. But here is some of the bud. I went 65 days from 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

nice bud shots lads. i'll chuck mine in the hat...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

nice hydro, i took 4 cuts of her and ther showing roots now so glad i did, and cloned her top lol

looking good don, my dog in flower now, took ur advice 8 weeks was long enough veg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

hahah you seeing it stretch then aye? are you supercropping or screening it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you seeing it stretch then aye? are you supercropping or screening it?


flowered her now so can i still supercrop her? i did the ghoji, not the dog was just gunna kepe teh light low and take a few more lower bracnhes to stress her and stop the stretch?

question- how long to the roots have to be from a cloen in the bubble before u can put her in coco?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

R.I.P Sasha.

Ride that PLUS FOUR into the sky my friend!

(++++)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> flowered her now so can i still supercrop her? i did the ghoji, not the dog was just gunna kepe teh light low and take a few more lower bracnhes to stress her and stop the stretch?
> 
> question- how long to the roots have to be from a cloen in the bubble before u can put her in coco?


course ya can, i call it HST. you should be keeping an eye on the dog anyway so i wouldn't worry too much about bending the bitch over.

if you have white roots you can pot on ya div. howay man lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> course ya can, i call it HST. you should be keeping an eye on the dog anyway so i wouldn't worry too much about bending the bitch over.
> 
> if you have white roots you can pot on ya div. howay man lol



yeh i know first sucesful clones innit, just dint wanna fuk it up after 4 weeks in the bubbler, lol roots bowt 1cm long hanging from a couple, just wanted to be sure
took 4 weeks to root so got sum dialing into do but i have identified issues so all is good. woohhoo first clones i aint killed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice bit of glass for u to look at


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

Don one of those sour chem larry x s is a monster with deep pink stained buds, its gonna get a reveg and ill send u a sample wen its done, its at 4 weeks but i know rhis is quality, she was 2 the size of the others which are normal looking and normal colour.....the buds are overdeveloped for their age....nice


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not from the UK but I must say iv found this thread very knowledgeable some very smart ppl over the pond


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> I'm not from the UK but I must say iv found this thread very knowledgeable some very smart ppl over the pond



u been patronising?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u been patronising?


 no i think hes on the wrong thread jus muppets and clone killers here.......jus taken some more psycho cuts...and some z cuts...very nice btw


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

my physco is in big pot now right under the MH now i know the bubbler works alls good

veg her up and get sum cuts taken


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

my billberry shawney, they are nearly 2 months old, looks how slow they grow under the cfl.






420 time, early dart and a fat kush one. white ash zedd honest!.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 5, 2014)

Alreet bum pirates on its been a hard ode day again me poor backs fucked man but this cheese I have seems to be making the ache go away  when I went in me room I got a sniff of weed for the first time looks like they're getting a bit too strong for the filter.....looks like I'm buying lillys and oil burners for the next 3 weeks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alreet bum pirates on its been a hard ode day again me poor backs fucked man but this cheese I have seems to be making the ache go away  when I went in me room I got a sniff of weed for the first time looks like they're getting a bit too strong for the filter.....looks like I'm buying lillys and oil burners for the next 3 weeks lol



just get a yankee candle,

ahhh so u have to know buy a filter? shit happens, but like is aid im runing that huge fan on that buddha filter for 25 qwid and cant smell shit, if that lasts till harvest 25 qwid is well wort it then il send it bak for a refund coz its garunteed.lllolll


just baught me daughter her first propper bik, yano with tassles and all that,should be interesting.

just had attitudes newsletter, not sure if owt from this promo tickles my fancy, maybe ONLY the pineapple chunk, but nowt else


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeh we'll see man might have to get a new one next time I flip....yYeh Mrs has got an oil burner she buys them Yankee oil thingy bobs strong as fuck and Lilly's are as well proper drown smell out......hahaha I remember trying to teach my daughter to ride a bike very stressful times mate lolol

Pineapple chunk is a beauty of a smoke not the best yielder but quality in abundance


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 5, 2014)

anything i grow is quality 

silly.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story lads...fuck agora goes down alot.gonna by maybe 2-3. 5 samples from a few vendors b4 I buy my 8th of Charles. N rambo what's Spanish flies name on agora? I'm looking for a nice hash selection n persian rugs only got pollum n that car Indian stuff.


technohippy for hash in the UK relax http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/vendor/technohippy#, hes been on all the sites for a good while, has a good selection of hash too, spanishfly changed his name to eurosupply but that was ages ago he may have changed again, look for a spanish vendor who only sells two types of hash pakistani n double 00, i think he might sell md n coke nowdays too or has, but always just them two types of hash.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorted rambo I've messaged that hippy lad, he's by far some of the best hashes around n for the coke imma try juliusCaesar as he was the quickest to reply and he's gotten some good reviews n says shizzle alot... Kinda guy I wanna give my money to haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> technohippy for hash in the UK relax http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/vendor/technohippy#, hes been on all the sites for a good while, has a good selection of hash too, spanishfly changed his name to eurosupply but that was ages ago he may have changed again, look for a spanish vendor who only sells two types of hash pakistani n double 00, i think he might sell md n coke nowdays too or has, but always just them two types of hash.


Alright m8, I was havin a look thru agora and tor and shit last night, seen a few old members have set up ther own individual sites/shops......I used to love browsing thru sr an shit but now I can't be assed unless I'm goina order lol, guess the novelty wears off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Exo x Dreamtime from Tip Top via Dura.

 
(15L pots)


Exo x DT males, one of which is getting pollen farmed and put back over the Exo.
Most probably the left one.
 

Exo about to get cloned.


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

how did you do with the exo scrog you did?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Reveg Exo from last time round starting to come on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> how did you do with the exo scrog you did?


Shite mate.

It went twice as long to be half as good, too small pots for the most part I reckon.
I'll have another bash sometime no doubt.

It went out cheap and there were no complaints mind.

They looked like this come chop.......




........after 14 weeks.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 5, 2014)

@yorkie, how long has that been reveging now m8? Must seem slow as fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

got a dog seedling that ive just put into 11 litres of supersoil see if she likes it whats she like re feeding weight etc?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @yorkie, how long has that been reveging now m8? Must seem slow as fuck lol


I'm really not sure man.

Maybe around 6-8 weeks?

I was actually ready to bin it last week until I spotted the largest shoot.
I'll wait until it's enough to clone, take a snip and trash what's left.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got a dog seedling that ive just put into 11 litres of supersoil see if she likes it whats she like re feeding weight etc?


Depends on the pheno mate.

I had S1's so they were like chalk and cheese.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 5, 2014)

Another new Scotland vs Wales battle, 
Spot me in the crowd lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Spot me in the crowd lol


I'll drink to that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Another new Scotland vs Wales battle,
> Spot me in the crowd lol


That's nothing on how the irish do it..since I uploaded the rubber bandits I'll do a new on "golden oldie"time lads!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's nothing on how the irish do it..since I uploaded the rubber bandits I'll do a new on "golden oldie"time lads!!


 Wtf do u listen to boy?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Fucking hell Root It Gel is so much better to work with than that shite Clonex.

The tub is around 5-6 times bigger for the same money and it stays where you put it.
It's very viscous were as Clonex just runs all over the place, I'm sold.


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

roots?, or gtfo!







shite eh? sarcasm doesn't come across too well sometimes..

you can't be serious surely, how much di you get off those two?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

havnt had a holiday for 4 years so was very stoned today and booked one, got a bit carried away ...was thinkin canaries for a week for 4 but ended up with a 5 * suite in Goa for fortnite this winter, mrs is happy today ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

been growing every cunting day straight for 5 years....still lovin it tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> how much did you get off those two?


About 6-7.


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

winter holidays are nice, just the two of you? who's gonna be the poor soul to look after your garden while you are there?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Just seen this on FB.......

 

.........


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

bollocks that was you taking that pic on the bus, we know what goes on in the yorkshire dales

i thought it was a nice arse when it was loading then i scrolled down to the spare little piggy that mst get some nasty stubbings


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> winter holidays are nice, just the two of you? who's gonna be the poor soul to look after your garden while you are there?


 4 of us mate mrs and 2 little ones, and the gardens commin down with the veg tent becoming a flower tent for the last 9 weeks so I can pop a kilo out of it b4 I go to pay for the fukker, then set back up with a mate holding onto the genetics while im gone cos I do not wanna loose any clones


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

full psycho or exo run? i'm going for a g per wat on this next exo run


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

i thought it was tits


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> full psycho or exo run? i'm going for a g per wat on this next exo run


 im gonna see how this cut of slh is for yield a may just run that cos its a very close noded plant and fattening nicely get 16 in a 1.2.x under a 1000w in supersoil, and BOOM one key, so will also need to get that gpw , mite run som green crack clones too


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

i doubt you'll get a ki out of a 1.2, that's a big ask, i wouldn't mind seeing if it can be done in organics though


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just potted up 2 dippy and 1 casey jones seeds earlier to run along side the exo, dog and jakes dream, ive got just now, hope the casey works this time, last one I ran thru loads of nanners at week 3 so got tossed.

The Deep blue x Engineers dream which I have been informed has officially been named Jakes dream, is looking nice and tight unlike the last lot I ran which were males so im hoping this ones a bitch and gives me some hairy pussy when flowered,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> i doubt you'll get a ki out of a 1.2, that's a big ask, i wouldn't mind seeing if it can be done in organics though


 done it b4


----------



## ghb (Jun 5, 2014)

ive never used a 1k light but the most i've had is 800g from a 1.2 under 600, weed wasn't the best though, well half of it anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 5, 2014)

Plenty doable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Plenty doable.


Completely off topic but I remember you and don discussing where to get clean bitcoins securely...any suggestions?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 5, 2014)

@welshwizard nice buds man look sexy!. Anyway no tap roots yet, made up the soil mix today 70 organic compost all mix (biobizz) an added 30% perlite added some mighty wash as a pre cleanser thats it for a few days I guess. Got some nice smoke of a buddy earlier real tight nugs and dang strong B-)  pic looks shit oh well we all had good hard nuggy smelly weed which is strong this is that lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Completely off topic but I remember you and don discussing where to get clean bitcoins securely...any suggestions?


Completely off topic too. But a couple hours ago i put my girl to sleep like i always do. Then when i started fucking her it was a strange feeling like. I felt it but not really. So i end up banging her like some pornstar. She came 3 times and by the time i came i was dripping sweat and ran straight for the shower. When i came back in she was curled up with stomach pain.
Dont know what the fuck happened. Have not drunken or snorted anything i should not have..
I might be a little higher than usual though..


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Completely off topic too. But a couple hours ago i put my girl to sleep like i always do. Then when i started fucking her it was a strange feeling like. I felt it but not really. So i end up banging her like some pornstar. She came 3 times and by the time i came i was dripping sweat and ran straight for the shower. When i came back in she was curled up with stomach pain.
> Dont know what the fuck happened. Have not drunken or snorted anything i should not have..
> I might be a little higher than usual though..


 sounds wrong mate lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

il bang a klick out in my 0.8 NAAAAA BOVVA.

hydro u wrongun

lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

..."But a couple hours ago i put my girl to sleep like i always do. Then when i started fucking her" lol ah hydro lol creeper


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 6, 2014)

Haha it sounds so wrong this morning


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

well hydro I didn't think u was commin out as a paedo so that good to know, im sweating like a cunt too cos I been at one with my spade(gardening device, not black sex slave) recently


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

http://bareknucklegypsies.blogspot.co.uk/

fukin pikeys


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 6, 2014)

Good morn uk, well that my ak 48 seeds cracked and potted up. the greencrack I had looked as if it was a male but all of sudden there's wee hairs coming out the caylax at the nodes I thought they looked dodgy at first but it's definitely a female so I've got a load of cuts that are good to go as well and there was me thinking I was going to have to dump my cuts thank fuck I don't. @ gaz if you still want a cut bud just let me know as I've got a couple spare there if your wanting m8.


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

hydro tiptoe. fuckin skandis!!!

your footlong poked a hole in her cervix?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Easy lads well been on the job since 9 and ain't lifted a finger yet I've got the crew cab to me self with all the coats dashed over the seats enjoying the sun and getting paid lol wish everyday was like this....oh since I've upped the base nutes I'm not getting them little brown edges on me leaves now so think I've sussed it......strawberrys are loving the guano mix from last year there huge man best I've had yet


----------



## Doppey (Jun 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> can't wait to get mine on 12/12 too shawny, still not sexed them so might bang them in the flower room for a week to see what they do.
> 
> nice blueberry haze sounds sweet, like a uk clone only blue dream
> 
> ...


Aww ffs,window licker ya rocket,trust shawny to like the lost too,rimmer I apologise for ever getting u mixed up with that arse kissing knob end


----------



## Doppey (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> livers/exo, 400 hps. 9 weeks 4 days on
> 
> topmaxx- 3.5ml
> calmag as needed
> ...


Thanks for them photos ice,its very reassuring to see ive done the right thing in letting me girls just grow normal,what a feckin mess dude give me a uniform plant with one main cola any day


----------



## Luwigy (Jun 6, 2014)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.



**i pay £120 a half and its stalky


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 6, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> @welshwizard nice buds man look sexy!. Anyway no tap roots yet, made up the soil mix today 70 organic compost all mix (biobizz) an added 30% perlite added some mighty wash as a pre cleanser thats it for a few days I guess. Got some nice smoke of a buddy earlier real tight nugs and dang strong B-) View attachment 3171770 pic looks shit oh well we all had good hard nuggy smelly weed which is strong this is that lol


Cheers man!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

oi oi its gonna b a hot one, women are practically naked in the street, its all good, the one in the bank was getting sweaty in her seat and had the headlight on ffs im no looker so it wasn't me lol must b the heat


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oi oi its gonna b a hot one, women are practically naked in the street, its all good, the one in the bank was getting sweaty in her seat and had the headlight on ffs im no looker so it wasn't me lol must b the heat


Warm as fuck pal.

Just went for a walk after work with dog up by reservoirs. As you said, women everywhere!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Thanks for them photos ice,its very reassuring to see ive done the right thing in letting me girls just grow normal,what a feckin mess dude give me a uniform plant with one main cola any day



Little do you know they're not his plants.

They belong to a mate.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

im in the lady bird market, got the kids hunting for em for 10p per bird ...win win


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

keep them busy, get mite killers. what a sly dad trick that is.

every bird i've seen today appears to have a cracking arse, maybe it's the heat again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

I've got a sweaty arse crackin mind but sweaty

Canna wait to get home and sink a couple of red stripes with a nice joint man


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've got a sweaty arse crackin mind but sweaty


 interesting to know that uve got a sweaty arse crack shawny hope it dries out for u


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Hahaha nothing a bit of talc won't sort out lolol imagine shoveling 170° tarmac in this heat....man I'm breeding maggots


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

yardies drink red stripe, reckon your a bit of a hard man after giving them coppers a seeing to do you shawny?

snap on the moist boxer shorts. once it goes past 20 c surely no one has a dry hoop?

blue pit # 2 and <7 week cheese ready tonight woo!, i know what i'll be smoking...........


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hows my luck 1st time doing regs and ended up with only 1 female lol fuck it jus gonna use her towards buying the new 400w set up no point getting next beans popped and vegging. All my new beans due to go in the 600w in a month have came up. Tangie, silver bubble and chocolate fondue I've gone for.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Kosher tangie and lemon thai kush week 6


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

nice looking buds, not bad for a noob copper!.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Hows my luck 1st time doing regs and ended up with only 1 female lol fuck it jus gonna use her towards buying the new 400w set up no point getting next beans popped and vegging. All my new beans due to go in the 600w in a month have came up. Tangie, silver bubble and chocolate fondue I've gone for.


take sum cuts,


im potting my cuts up tonight and putting the light bak to 7.30 till 7.30 as kids go bed at 8 and i cant et up after to water them,,,,,, fucking heeeat,,
id like to go 9-9 but cant get up to water them unless i feed em at 7.30 in the dark, get a black light

new ducting lands soon so lets see what fandangled ducting i come up with


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

ever used pvc pipe? it's a hell of a lot quieter and gives less resistance than ducting.

my lights are on 11pm - 11 am in this room, i don't live here so obv i don't call round at midnight to do a water ha, they get fed when i feel like lol. not ideal but it still works.






i have noticed when living with my garden the plants do better when you drip feed them and do it as the lights come on, more resin, denser buds and overall plant health is better too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

g post: 10577506 said:


> yardies drink red stripe, reckon your a bit of a hard man after giving them coppers a seeing to do you shawny?
> 
> snap on the moist boxer shorts. once it goes past 20 c surely no one has a dry hoop?
> 
> blue pit # 2 and <7 week cheese ready tonight woo!, i know what i'll be smoking...........


Hahaha Yeh gone all O.G now after a run in with the law lolol .....nah not much of a drinker and there ain't many lagers I like but redstripe has a nice twang to it and its smooth and it makes me feel ARD


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

thought about usinig guttering pipes (down ones)

i feed 1L daily atm thats my little ocd thing water feed measurments, they get what they take daily so they get frsg nutes daily, i used to just feed till ther full every 2-3 days like most but found learning the amount the plant needs daily gets better reuslts,


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

i like most lager, can't recall having a red stripe recently so will have to give it a go to see what you are on about. just don't be knocking the misses about will you, she's not a badden her.

innes and gun whisky finish, now that's a beer worth drinking! (it's basically posh special brew!) if i had 2 bottles of that with a spliff i 'd probly puke.

i agree ice, but like i said i'm lazy and still get decent results. think i'm gonna move somewhere new after summer and have a little go in the house, i miss my ladies.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

i like tiskies and gone of budweiser, makes you feel rough as fuk neext day

i raely drink, but thats the lager i like, wine is pref for me, paul masson, tyvm yummmmy


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

paul masson, what a connoisseur!. i made a bucket set once out of a change saving bottle (25l) and taped a paul masson bottle on the lid to put the gauze on, me and my mates were sharing it, took about ten mins to clear it and used a quarter oz. my bro was made up finding all his coppers(i took the quids) on his bedroom floor when he got home.

aah the good old days. my lungs are no doubt riddled because of that few years of my life.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 6, 2014)

staropramen is one I like, and Efes. 

San miguel if theres nothing else


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> paul masson, what a connoisseur!. i made a bucket set once out of a change saving bottle (25l) and taped a paul masson bottle on the lid to put the gauze on, me and my mates were sharing it, took about ten mins to clear it and used a quarter oz. my bro was made up finding all his coppers(i took the quids) on his bedroom floor when he got home.
> 
> aah the good old days. my lungs are no doubt riddled because of that few years of my life.



proberly all the lungs,buckets and drainees we did


cobra beer is orite, mad innit how we all prfer the import stuff


i like them cans of jack d and coke n shit like that u ca get too


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

i'm not a drinker, i do enjoy the odd tipple but can't stand the next day, how the fuck do people do it?! people who drink when they feel rough just need to be put down i think, i could think of nothing worse.

hot date sat night, i'll be on the champers, we'll see how fast her draws come down when she's had a gut full of the pinks stuff.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm not a drinker, i do enjoy the odd tipple but can't stand the next day, how the fuck do people do it?! people who drink when they feel rough just need to be put down i think, i could think of nothing worse.
> 
> hot date sat night, i'll be on the champers, we'll see how fast her draws come down when she's had a gut full of the pinks stuff.



lol i dont get that either, how the fuk, im like death the next day and thats just after 2 of thos ebigger bottles of budweieser. fuk that id rathe rnot drink if it makes u feel that bad uuurgh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Aye I don't drimk much at all I'm a shmoker aint I just now and again get a bit of a craving for a beer??? Strange really....lolol noooo I'd never hit my lady unless I caught her shagging a black man then I would not be responsible for my actions lmao....I don't mind a glass if wine now and again but I don't k ow much about it and whats good stuff and shit stuff lol had plenty of vinegar tasting red in the past tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye I don't drimk much at all I'm a shmoker aint I just now and again get a bit of a craving for a beer??? Strange really....lolol noooo I'd never hit my lady unless I caught her shagging a black man then I would not be responsible for my actions lmao....I don't mind a glass if wine now and again but I don't k ow much about it and whats good stuff and shit stuff lol had plenty of vinegar tasting red in the past tho



fuk the red its nasty, stik to white or rose, blossom hill is always a winner so is paul masson, that one comes in a cravat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeh blossom hill.aimt bad they do a really dark one its very fruity they're the wines I like dark rich fruity ones I don't mind the odd port now and again as well but its really bad for ya 1st brittle I had gave me piles lmao true story


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

because you aint supposed to sup the whole bottle you cretin! no wonder you had farmer giles. keep on and you'll get gout ha!

and why a black man shawny? at least you could understand, she just wanted to actuallly feel something for once, jerome would sure hit that spot.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

Colt 45 is my maybe my favourite lager but it's not easy to find.


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

thats what the homies are sipping outside the liquor sto'

i thought you had a bit more decorum, is it a malty one?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> thats what the homies are sipping outside the liquor sto'
> 
> i thought you had a bit more decorum, is it a malty one?



na the homis drink gin and juice

silly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeh batters the whole bottle at a BBQ a few years back...never again lmao.....black man lol its just what u say ain't it she can't handle me at the best a times so i rekon Jerome or Desmond would finish her off bless her


On the way home now smoking a bifter with a cup a tea fookin bliss


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh batters the whole bottle at a BBQ a few years back...never again lmao.....black man lol its just what u say ain't it she can't handle me at the best a times so i rekon Jerome or Desmond would finish her off bless her
> 
> 
> On the way home now smoking a bifter with a cup a tea fookin bliss



i always say look u can cheat as long as its with a bird and i get to join in and/or watch


black men or pakis or worse yet a TURK!!! fucking string em up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Ya see now that is acceptable lol that's what om talking aboot.....I tell ya harvest can't come quick enough man im gaggin to chop


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ya see now that is acceptable lol that's what om talking aboot.....I tell ya harvest can't come quick enough man im gaggin to chop



shuttup ya fool, ya weks away, i flippe don the 5th of may with the exo and livers, im soo tryina keep em on 1200 as long as i could

rang the lekki cmpany up, very nteresting phone call, thought d b est tell em id move din after 4 months like.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

havnt had a drink for a month now.....tempted, it is hot....but I cant stop....ugly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeh I know just a bit Roy aint I its been a while lol leccys a killer man proper

Yeh stay off it then zedd or limit yaself if you can lol I know a bloke when he opens a bottle of whisky he has to drink the lot lol....some man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

yeh fu that dont drink, its not needed, and if u cant stop, then dont pop.

lekki company reckons i owe 107 qwid dual fule for 4 months

err okey dokey then PAID.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh fu that dont drink, its not needed, and if u cant stop, then dont pop.
> 
> lekki company reckons i owe 107 qwid dual fule for 4 months
> 
> err okey dokey then PAID.


Who are you with IC3?

Eon are charging me about £100 per month for dual.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Who are you with IC3?
> 
> Eon are charging me about £100 per month for dual.


same

must be a cluster fuk i took a readin, gave em it, they billed me 107 qwid


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 6, 2014)

Afternoon all, rather worse for wear today after a night at the beer festival yesterday, 7hrs of chucking different beers down my neck followed by half a bottle of bacardi when we got home lol, just had a bacon sarnie n now gonna go get aj oint down me neck make me feel better llol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same
> 
> must be a cluster fuk i took a readin, gave em it, they billed me 107 qwid


And who are you to argue! lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And who are you to argue! lol


EXAKTLY

gotta go pot my ROOOTED clones but cant wifes gone to fighting fit thingy workout, bollox.

rooted, yagetme?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

Just another day in Bradford........

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/11260401.Court_told___5_5m_drug_stash_was_found_in_Manningham_flat/?ref=ar


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just another day in Bradford........
> 
> http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/11260401.Court_told___5_5m_drug_stash_was_found_in_Manningham_flat/?ref=ar


5.5ml worth and still to tight to pay for a razor


pakkis pfffffffff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Just gave the girls the 1st feed with nutes today, another week then im sticking them in flower


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5.5ml worth and still to tight to pay for a razor


Lol, Muslims don't shave the beard dude.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, Muslims don't shave the beard dude.


tramps,

still aint been up and fed/ potted me clones up,,,,she needs to hrry dafuq up


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, Muslims don't shave the beard dude.


 yeah it distracts the kids at close quaters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah it distracts the kids at close quaters


.............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

pedo pakis,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ffs

throwin sum 12-12 fs in tonight too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Sounds like a fun weekend, innit blud


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend, innit blud



lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>




South Africa.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> South Africa.



gangster worldwide yo!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jinky pm me an email addy so we can discuss this green crack cut u got for me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

brave man gary........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

YOLO


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 6, 2014)

Sent you it there bud.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> brave man gary........


Whys that m8? Everyone deserves a chance, I took a risk driving down to meet u ya cunt didnt I,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whys that m8? Everyone deserves a chance, I took a risk driving down to meet u ya cunt didnt I,



LOL cunt, u know what i mean, its a worthwhile cause tho







that dude just looks SOOOO german


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Sent you it there bud.


Ive emailed ya m8


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 6, 2014)

Nae bother icetea lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Nae bother icetea lol



na im just parra,
dunt know u
havent had any dealings with u
nobody has

yougetme?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na im just parra,
> dunt know u
> havent had any dealings with u
> nobody has
> ...


I'll take the chance then and let u all know if the guys sound or not, we all had no dealings with each other at the start after all
Ice away back under yer tinfoil hat ya cunt lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I'll take the chance then and let u all know if the guys sound or not, we all had no dealings with each other at the start after all
> Ice away back under yer tinfoil hat ya cunt lmao



lmfao

et him to send u 2 il have one. :O


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na im just parra,
> dunt know u
> havent had any dealings with u
> nobody


 aye a hear you icicles but ive no dealt with anycunt in hear either so it's a first for me as well. And ive got a feeling gaz is like 20 mins along the road so I offered some cuts if he want them cool. it's all about shareing some good cuts m8. And how am I meant to get to know cunts if I'm not willing to share the love first. Yagetmeblaaaaaaaad lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> aye a hear you icicles but ive no dealt with anycunt in hear either so it's a first for me as well. And ive got a feeling gaz is like 20 mins along the road so I offered some cuts if he want them cool. it's all about shareing some good cuts m8. And how am I meant to get to know cunts if I'm not willing to share the love first. Yagetmeblaaaaaaaad lol.


Ive replied to ur email bud


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmfao
> 
> et him to send u 2 il have one. :O


I aint gettin him to send anything, im gonna meet him and get em in person,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I aint gettin him to send anything, im gonna meet him and get em in person,



well why dint u say that? ahh not so bad now,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

Just.been checking.the girls out and whoooo they're sticky icky icky defo gonna dry trim these ladies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just.been checking.the girls out and whoooo they're sticky icky icky defo gonna dry trim these ladies


Evening shawny hows tricks m8? How the red stripe going down? Im on the Becks tonight ( blame the wife she went to shop ) 
Hows the billberry doing man u got anymore cuts u aint snapped off her for me yet? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

45 more mins n I'll be hitting my bong!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 6, 2014)

[E="Garybhoy11, post: 10578550, member: 260286"]Evening shawny hows tricks m8? How the red stripe going down? Im on the Becks tonight ( blame the wife she went to shop )
Hows the billberry doing man u got anymore cuts u aint snapped off her for me yet? Lol[/QUOTE]

Easy mate yeah I'm all good man had a couple of cans now iI'm on the tea lol....no I haven't mate they've hardly grown at all once I've vegged em under 1200 for a bit il be able to take a few for.you lot....the billberrys are looking good tho mate not as frosty as the exo but the lemons still there on one of em very lemony and greasy and the other is a mild blueberry smell quite pleasant lol and both are getting purple hues to em and it ain't down to cold temps lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 45 more mins n I'll be hitting my bong!


U still working relax? What u got for smoking 2night? More og and dbxlivers?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice m8, I just potted 2 dippy seeds and a casey jones so gonn run these 12 12 fs and see if I get a female to clone, 
The Jakes dream I got looks to be female so once its confirmed ill be cloning her as well so can sort u something back again,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U still working relax? What u got for smoking 2night? More og and dbxlivers?


I've started working into the dog now for a change n I've a few g's of exo tucked away..Gonne be buying about an oz of different hashes next coming week maybe a q of each to try...and yes lol I'm still at work buddy lol long fucking day but that means I'll get away early tomorrow n I'll be off the sunday


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've started working into the dog now for a change n I've a few g's of exo tucked away..Gonne be buying about an oz of different hashes next coming week maybe a q of each to try...and yes lol I'm still at work buddy lol long fucking day but that means I'll get away early tomorrow n I'll be off the sunday


We're ye getting ur bitcoins at relax? Been a while since I got any, nearly always used localbitcoin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I've only tried virvox n it's shite lol asked on here a week ago but got no reply...was looking into coinbase but again not certain on it yet so I'll keep u posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Fuck ur localcoin carry on with its fucking whole bitcoins lol fuck that lol but tbh I'll end up spending that much...but not all at once lol imma buy a few g's of charley n that ozzer when I get around to it....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well I've only tried virvox n it's shite lol asked on here a week ago but got no reply...was looking into coinbase but again not certain on it yet so I'll keep u posted.


Localbitcoiins was mentioned in here when ye we're asking, think don mentioned it, that's probly what I'll use, I'll have a look at coiinbase tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

u got money to burn relax, what with you leather slippers and smoking jacket, bet u smoke a fucking pipe on your off days eh?

cunt

OOOF just saw hydros post and immidiatly got a itchy bumhole.

wassat about?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

You gonna buy a whole bitcoin?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck ur localcoin carry on with its fucking whole bitcoins lol fuck that lol but tbh I'll end up spending that much...but not all at once lol imma buy a few g's of charley n that ozzer when I get around to it....


Have u tried buying coins on it???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u got money to burn relax, what with you leather slippers and smoking jacket, bet u smoke a fucking pipe on your off days eh?
> 
> cunt


Not gonna let the slippers go are you lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not gonna let the slippers go are you lol



fukno


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Have u tried buying coins on it???


I looked at it after you had mentioned it and couldn't fined 0. Of a coin


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not gonna let the slippers go are you lol


Not until u do slipper boy,

I wanna see the pics of u burning they leather euro fuckers, get urself some traditional irish leprechaun slippers  lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

oh yeh lem isent about atm

fucker bought sum new trainees and cant walk

wot be as uber cool as relaxes leather splippers tho



Garybhoy11 said:


> Not until u do slipper boy,
> 
> I wanna see the pics of u burning they leather euro fuckers, get urself some traditional irish leprechaun slippers  lol


curley pointed toe motherfuckers?

better than scottish pig skin hand sewn jobbies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Or even a pair of Guinness pint slippers, 
Anything but the leather gimp things u wear now lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I looked at it after you had mentioned it and couldn't fined 0. Of a coin


Look at their trade limits....it says like 50-780 & 30-196 GBP, speaks for itself really lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh lem isent about atm
> 
> fucker bought sum new trainees and cant walk
> 
> ...


Still better than the Yorkshire/welsh stick ur feet up 2 sheeps arses and call em wooly slippers jobs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

My slippers are str8 up gangsta you fuck ends lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Look at their trade limits....it says like 50-780 & 30-196 GBP, speaks for itself really lol


Sweeet if thats for real real I'll definitely be buying from there.sound mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My slippers are str8 up gangsta you fuck ends lol View attachment 3172592



fucker dont share does he GAZZA?

may have to go on ignore if he dont cough up at least 6 oz for the lads,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fucker dont share does he GAZZA?
> 
> may have to go on ignore if he dont cough up at least 6 oz for the lads,


If only I'd be so lucky lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sweeet if thats for real real I'll definitely be buying from there.sound mate.


I used to use it all the time m8, it was don said something about only buying 1 coin, I reckon he was off his head at the time lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Next run I'll be looking into Mbb bags to send out a few tasters to u lot...was thinking of selling ireland only on agora once I go perp but tis early days yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I used to use it all the time m8, it was don said something about only buying 1 coin, I reckon he was off his head at the time lol


I remember that conversation was yorkie n don so I auto assumed that was that lol cowboys eh?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Next run I'll be looking into Mbb bags to send out a few tasters to u lot...was thinking of selling ireland only on agora once I go perp but tis early days yet



wait you OWN ireland? how much you selling for? must be real cheap since half the place is blown up and shot o hell, the otherside pikeys

shiyyat

side by side canna and topmaxx going well, incase u wer bothered.
CUNT.

ask hydro wat them bags wer he sent me, coffee bags seal and iron, bang on


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait you OWN ireland? how much you selling for? must be real cheap since half the place is blown up and shot o hell, the otherside pikeys
> 
> shiyyat
> 
> ...


He can't own Ireland if I do fuckface.....them bags I sent u we're off eBay, under heat seal bags or something, good job they we're...worth doin right and not doing a ghb ffs lol


----------



## Doppey (Jun 6, 2014)

Wtf is this 7 week cheese bullshit?its a sativa,10 weeks from flip minimum and thats not including the last two weeks of plain water,u girls must be smoking babies.Heres a "popcorn" nug on my last cheese,its just finishing so dont everyone start pissing their pants over yellow leaves


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait you OWN ireland? how much you selling for? must be real cheap since half the place is blown up and shot o hell, the otherside pikeys
> 
> shiyyat
> 
> ...


Yes I own it...lol bless.

I know I read the thread daily and yes I'll be switching lol...your not one of em lads that has to be told he's doing a good job all the time now are you?...go on about these coffee bags lads I'm interested.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

alrite knobjockeys whose been glugging jizz tonite? jus been watering my babies and getting high


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> alrite knobjockeys whose been glugging jizz tonite? jus been watering my babies and getting high



the wife gluggs jizz mate, if any of us do then, im sorry but immidiate ignore status


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

just dopey then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah relax get em samples sent ya CUNT, im gonna have some Dog samples for u in a cpl months off the seeds u sent me, will even chuck in a cpl others sinceim nice that way lol,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Just don't do a ghb lol can see that one sticking haha
N when imma send samples I wanna make sure I've a clone of it to offer? Pfft @ free smoke wtf u think this is a bob marley concert?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just don't do a ghb lol can see that one sticking haha
> N when imma send samples I wanna make sure I've a clone of it to offer? Pfft @ free smoke wtf u think this is a bob marley concert?



NO A COMMUNITY CUNT!

leather rims and he cant send a few spliffs.

oh well i harvest in 4 weeks.

more for us gazza LMSO


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO A COMMUNITY CUNT!
> 
> leather rims and he cant send a few spliffs.
> 
> ...


OK then.......fuck u


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> OK then.......fuck u



u go without saying diksplat


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u go without saying diksplat


Only winding ye knob lol....my shits in 1 week flower now, clones are nearly a week in and all stood up (which means nothing lol), goinavbe a long 8 weeks tho, I'm near outta smoke. My m8 got some nice amnesia haze, rock solid nuts, 290 an o


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just don't do a ghb lol can see that one sticking haha
> N when imma send samples I wanna make sure I've a clone of it to offer? Pfft @ free smoke wtf u think this is a bob marley concert?


I am a professional wrapper m8, ask anyone on here thats had anything from me, u wont have a prob with any sample I send u, ive got a 100% delivery record so far lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive just went and took a load of exo cuts about 20 mins ago, not got any clonex or shit but stuck then straight into jiffys, im sure theyll be fine,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Only winding ye knob lol....my shits in 1 week flower now, clones are nearly a week in and all stood up (which means nothing lol), goinavbe a long 8 weeks tho, I'm near outta smoke. My m8 got some nice amnesia haze, rock solid nuts, 290 an o


haha told u months ago to pull ya finger out

290 a oz? thats nuts il hook u up, u know this,



nd gary yeh hes wrapping is good, part form that one time but we dont talk bout that

no cloex gaz? ghetto brother!!!lol

i just potted up i THINK 2 ghoji and a dog, the huge top i cloned will be ready tomorrow or next day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NO A COMMUNITY CUNT!
> 
> leather rims and he cant send a few spliffs.
> 
> ...


Not community? Who send you the canna boost n enzymes? N seeds?? Lol nigga pls!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not community? Who send you the canna boost n enzymes? N seeds?? Lol nigga pls!



ahahah wondered how long

now get ya rims bak on and jog on.

fukface :/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

[QUOTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10578942, 


nd gary yeh hes wrapping is good, part form that one time but we dont talk bout that

no cloex gaz? ghetto brother!!!lol

i just potted up i THINK 2 ghoji and a dog, the huge top i cloned will be ready tomorrow or next day.[/QUOTE]


Wtfu talking bout cunt, what 1 time? Dont start ur shite now ya fucktard or ill have to go gansta on ya ass mofo, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm a modest guy don't like mentioning those things.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha told u months ago to pull ya finger out
> 
> 290 a oz? thats nuts il hook u up, u know this,
> 
> ...


My wrapping is also spot on, ask ice....I've a few more nice boxes for ye too ice lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Come to think bout it ic3 ive never posted u anything but seeds lol I hand delivered the tent ya cunt and u aint had any smoke off me yet lol, so shut it ya muppet


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydro, you see that juliusCaesar on agora he's a coke vendor kinda pricy but he boasts some Pharmaceutical grade coke but 120 pound a g


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

@Gary, u ever heard of the northern Irish rapper jun tzu?? Pretty good I think if your into that sorta shite lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

TROLLOLOLOLOLLLOLOLLOLOLOLLLLOLLL

BAHAHA

OWNED


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hydro, you see that juliusCaesar on agora he's a coke vendor kinda pricy but he boasts some Pharmaceutical grade coke but 120 pound a g


Haven't even looked at the coke yet lol, too busy lookin at weed and es. Used to get real good coke for 70-80 on sr...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @Gary, u ever heard of the northern Irish rapper jun tzu?? Pretty good I think if your into that sorta shite lol


No m8 never heard of him, ill have a look when I can be arsed, hope hes gd tho and u aint takin the piss with more dodgy irish shite like relax posts lol chickens rapping and shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

See that's the thing I'd feel very bad if someone got busted due to my shit packing so imma learn to do it propper Mbb learn from a few buys on agora n replicate. I'd sent seeds with ices box but he said he never got em n I'd taped em to the inside so it must have been opened. Printing on the address is suppose to help alot blends it in with legit mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See that's the thing I'd feel very bad if someone got busted due to my shit packing so imma learn to do it propper Mbb learn from a few buys on agora n replicate. I'd sent seeds with ices box but he said he never got em n I'd taped em to the inside so it must have been opened. Printing on the address is suppose to help alot blends it in with legit mail



no i said i found em cuntface.

jeez louize


all u need is one of those cheap vak packers sealey things of amazon,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haven't even looked at the coke yet lol, too busy lookin at weed and es. Used to get real good coke for 70-80 on sr...


Im not 2 fussed about ordering weed on there more so the hashes but never say never.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

wait did i just get trolled?

FUK


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No m8 never heard of him, ill have a look when I can be arsed, hope hes gd tho and u aint takin the piss with more dodgy irish shite like relax posts lol chickens rapping and shit


No gaz I'm serious m8, I only found it the other day when u yous we're posting about it but forgot to say. He does music videos too, seems like an angry fat muthafucka


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no i said i found em cuntface.
> 
> jeez louize


Ah fucking brilliant! Sorry must not of seen that lol I was well pissed off over that haha think rimmer will be wanting a clone of that


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait did i just get trolled?
> 
> FUK


Wtf you on about??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah fucking brilliant! Sorry must not of seen that lol I was well pissed off over that haha think rimmer will be wanting a clone of that


i have one in flower now bowt a week in, if anyone wants dog cuts lemmi know by tomorrow and il take em, if not i wont be s teh bubble is simply too noisey


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wtf you on about??


nothing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wait did i just get trolled?
> 
> FUK


Yeah u did cunt, deal wit it 


IC3M4L3 said:


> nothing


Backtracking pussy lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im not 2 fussed about ordering weed on there more so the hashes but never say never.


I like my hashes too m8, ordered quite a few of sr. Got a nice 5g of as a sample too lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

That's a tidy lil sample haha u order much from Nl? I'd be iffy about ordering pot from the dam


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wtf you on about??





Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah u did cunt, deal wit it
> 
> 
> Backtracking pussy lmao



NOOOO 

oh fukoff im of behind me sofa.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's a tidy lil sample haha u order much from Nl? I'd be iffy about ordering pot from the dam


Ordered from the Netherlands, spain, south Africa and probly a few other places. Had a few orders caught, well 2 I think lol, just as well it wernt too mine


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> NOOOO
> 
> oh fukoff im of behind me sofa.


You have a sofa????????


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Where did you get it sent? I'd stay away from Africa n nl n try n source more from Germany which gets its stuff from the nl so tis just from a safer place but the german vendors don't have the greatest selections imma try persian rug once he's restocked n that hippy lad rambo suggested is bang on actually!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You have a sofa????????


u cheeky bastard

anyways ya mams shouting ya teas ready, dont forget to take ya washing down so she gets it clean for work for ya"""


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Chilled the fuck out lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Where did you get it sent? I'd stay away from Africa n nl n try n source more from Germany which gets its stuff from the nl so tis just from a safer place but the german vendors don't have the greatest selections imma try persian rug once he's restocked n that hippy lad rambo suggested is bang on actually!


Used to order mostly from nl I'd say, its all the fuckin same, it coming thru our customs where its most likely to be caught if anywer I'd say. I'd order from anywer, just america takes too fuckin long


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cheeky bastard
> 
> anyways ya mams shouting ya teas ready, dont forget to take ya washing down so she gets it clean for work for ya"""


Hardly cunt, I got home from work cleaned the whole house, done washing, made me fuckin dinner and now sittin down to beer and joints, and goina do fuck all the rest of the weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Used to order mostly from nl I'd say, its all the fuckin same, it coming thru our customs where its most likely to be caught if anywer I'd say. I'd order from anywer, just america takes too fuckin long


Our customs isn't that thorough down here bud...i hope lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Our customs isn't that thorough down here bud...i hope lol


U sure about that??? Quite a few vendors on sr wouldn't send to Ireland, I had to let them know that mine is still UK customs and then they we're OK........just sayin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Hardly cunt, I got home from work cleaned the whole house, done washing, made me fuckin dinner and now sittin down to beer and joints, and goina do fuck all the rest of the weekend


cummon we all know u live at home with momma 

u lost a few parcels to and from irlenad dint you hydro?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cummon we all know u live at home with momma
> 
> u lost a few parcels to and from irlenad dint you hydro?


Never lost nothing I sent m8, don't be pulling that one cunt! Lost one off someone on here and two off sr, outta mate 70-80 transaction I think (if that's wrong Rambo might correct it lol) wenrt bad

Don't use my own Addy anymore cos of one of these mishaps lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2014)

I remember you mentioning that a while back.so far I've seen one lad that stated ireland as a no go for him but everyone else is fine...so far. Sure with all them polish over here bet we get tons of post


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive had no parcels lost that I sent and 1 that went awol that was sent 2 me from someone on here, never heard anything from it tho, still it did make me take more care and use another addy for postage unless its someone I really trust, and that probably from 40 - 50 parcels in the last 2-3 years, I think thats a pretty gd rate so far,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 6, 2014)

only parcels i aint received are the ones the blaggers say they have sent but obviously never did,

broken stem o a pyscosis clone if that counts?lol


and hydro yeh be saving them nice boxes for me, less tape on te inside tho cunt, had to ruin that red one.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello fellow botanists, a quick question what size extraction for 1.2m n 400watt hps....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Wtf is this 7 week cheese bullshit?its a sativa,10 weeks from flip minimum and thats not including the last two weeks of plain water,u girls must be smoking babies.Heres a "popcorn" nug on my last cheese,its just finishing so dont everyone start pissing their pants over yellow leaves


Lmao you silly noob bastard!

Cheese isn't a Sativa it's a choice pheno of the IBL hybrid that is Skunk #1 (half Afghan), it's done in 7-8 weeks give or take personal preference.

Last 2 weeks of plain water!?.............

Just finishing? Yellow leaves?
You're either fucking blind or just plain deluded geezer, that plant doesn't have yellow leaves, it has crispy brown dead ones.
Burnt with Nitrogen while being deficient in everything else, the bitch is more than just finishing, it's fucked!


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2014)

7 weeks 1 day all smoked up now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 6, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Hello fellow botanists, a quick question what size extraction for 1.2m n 400watt hps....


5 inch mate, a 4 inch just doesn't cut it.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 inch mate, a 4 inch just doesn't cut it.


Thanks mate


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2014)

ffs don't buy drugs from Africa they do not give one fuk and it will be cooked up using the dirtiest shitest way and have dik cheese init lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ffs don't buy drugs from Africa they do not give one fuk and it will be cooked up using the dirtiest shitest way and have dik cheese init lol


Lmao, it was weed that came from SA, swazibud or something. Think about 80quid an o it was so had to try it lol, that's who the 5g of kief came from, probly shook it off the oz before he sent it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, it was weed that came from SA, swazibud or something. Think about 80quid an o it was so had to try it lol, that's who the 5g of kief came from, probly shook it off the oz before he sent it lol



swazi gold innit, fucking nigger women grow the shit, menna be pure sativa and no they dont seperate males from females neither.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> swazi gold innit, fucking nigger women grow the shit, menna be pure sativa and no they dont seperate males from females neither.


Something like that m8, it wernt too bad for the money, she was smoked anyway lol. I've fuck all against niggers, I think every white family should own at least two of them!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Something like that m8, it wernt too bad for the money, she was smoked anyway lol. I've fuck all against niggers, I think every white family should own at least two of them!



innit like im no rasist coz i own a colour tv,,,, classic


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

someone brought me a nice souvineer from africa once. now i have to go to the doctors twice a month and will be on mediciation until i die an emaciated shivering wreck.

still though, what a weekend!


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> someone brought me a nice souvineer from africa once. now i have to go to the doctors twice a month and will be on mediciation until i die an emaciated shivering wreck.
> 
> still though, what a weekend!


Aids?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> Aids?


 nah that's a gay disease that needs some bum love ghb prb jus got knob rot


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

it all came from people fucking monkeys apparently, to be fair i don't know how they can tell the difference


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

welshwizzard said:


> View attachment 3173017 View attachment 3173018 View attachment 3173019 View attachment 3173020 View attachment 3173021 View attachment 3173022 View attachment 3173023


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

you waiting on a letter from the queen man?!






she looks done to my eye.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> you waiting on a letter from the queen man?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol which one there all diff plants, no ambering yet and still swelling every day man. Cookies are about done I think though but they on flush now anywho so will be down by next weekend I reckon


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

the one i posted the pic of you numpty!.

looks amber to the eye and has no hairs left on it, your crop do as you like.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 7, 2014)

I cant see the pic you posted fool! Otherwise why would I ask?

I'll have another look tonight and see but they're still swelling, unless I see more than a dot or two of amber under scope later theyre staying in


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> you waiting on a letter from the queen man?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic aint displaying mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

anyone recomned out for severe lower bak pain

fucking schliosis is kicking in big time, can hardely move ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone recomned out for severe lower bak pain
> 
> fucking schliosis is kicking in big time, can hardely move ffs


Hot bath, weed an a massage off the missus with a a happy ending


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

Also see if anyone you know has some diclofenac tablets, will help somewhat even if not a lot


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone recomned out for severe lower bak pain
> 
> fucking schliosis is kicking in big time, can hardely move ffs


 lie on ya back dead flat, get ya mrs to smack u in the bollox really hard....should give u some respite from the lumbago


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lie on ya back dead flat, get ya mrs to smack u in the bollox really hard....should give u some respite from the lumbago


lol

fuckers.

if i got in the bath,simple fact is, i wouldnt be able to get out, wife did fighting fit class last night so no fear of a happy ending, 

think im starting to feel everything coz im about off all the painkillers, and been onem so long i forgot how much my shit hurts


the physco i got is, interesting , like a v shape 2 mains and thats ya lot lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol
> 
> fuckers.
> 
> ...


my mjissus has scoliosis an only thing that helps her is either hot bath/weed/massage or using one of those wheat bags you put in the microwave to heat up


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 7, 2014)

hey guys i got another dilemma so as the days get hot my tent is too 32c i have 6"extractor fan on cooltube going out the window, a 4"as inline fan blowing cold air in from another room and 2 clip on fans and 2 normal oscillating fans on the girls to keep em moving, but today they just look really sad and 1 is looking heat burned, So after reading i figured i either need better fans or a humidifier as the humidity is only 35-45 and this is veg tent only.......went to hydro store and explained situation to him and he said i need a 6 " for the inline too tried selling me an rvk is this going to help or do u guys have any better suggestions before throwing more money at the wall


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

DroidBoy said:


> hey guys i got another dilemma so as the days get hot my tent is too 32c i have 6"extractor fan on cooltube going out the window, a 4"as inline fan blowing cold air in from another room and 2 clip on fans and 2 normal oscillating fans on the girls to keep em moving, but today they just look really sad and 1 is looking heat burned, So after reading i figured i either need better fans or a humidifier as the humidity is only 35-45 and this is veg tent only.......went to hydro store and explained situation to him and he said i need a 6 " for the inline too tried selling me an rvk is this going to help or do u guys have any better suggestions before throwing more money at the wall


 duct from outside into your hood and bak out that way ur ouling cold air over ya bulbs, and no need for filter that way,,,


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 7, 2014)

I dont use carbon filter in tent bud its a veg only no need for filter bud i just need it to cool down and dont want the hydro shop telling me any old crap like buy new fan when i dont need 1 but im lost and am willing to try anything i have frozen bottles of ice with fan blowing on them but not cooling it down lol had to try that trick


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2014)

18/6 or 24/0, run the lights at night if possible, there is no way the room should be that hot from one light, the fans sound over kill for one light too

it was the third plant down WW, like i said no hairs, the rest seem to still be growing but i reckon it looks done, golden colour to the resin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 7, 2014)

DroidBoy said:


> I dont use carbon filter in tent bud its a veg only no need for filter


Think again mate, just because you can't smell anything doesn't mean there is no smell.........

*"Olfactory fatigue*, also known as *odor fatigue* or *olfactory adaptation*, is the temporary, normal inability to distinguish a particular odor after a prolonged exposure to that airborne compound. For example, when entering a restaurant initially the odor of food is often perceived as being very strong, but after time the awareness of the odor normally fades to the point where the smell is not perceptible or is much weaker. After leaving the area of high odor, the sensitivity is restored with time. Perfume counters will often have containers of coffee beans which tend to "reset" olfaction. Anosmia is the permanent loss of the sense of smell, and is different from olfactory fatigue.
It is a term commonly used in wine tasting, where one loses the ability to smell and distinguish wine bouquet after sniffing at wine(s) continuously for an extended period of time. The term is also used in the study of indoor air quality, for example, in the perception of odors from people, tobacco, and cleaning agents.
Olfactory fatigue is an example of neural adaptation or sensory adaptation. The body becomes desensitized to stimuli to prevent the overloading of the nervous system, thus allowing it to respond to new stimuli that are ‘out of the ordinary’."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_fatigue#cite_ref-1


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

oooh you do need a filter, i have one in my veg tent, without it you smell that tomato smell throughout the house.


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a carbon filter bud but removed it from fan and light when i started having heat issues thinking it would help but im getting a new fan and a humidifier today so hopefully will be able to put filter back on thanks fr info bud i honestly thought it didnt smell till flower time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a tray of Exodus Cheese clones under a CFL in the TV cabinet in my bedroom.

If the windows are closed you can smell them as soon as you walk in the room.

By the time they are ready to pot up the smell will be noticeable at my front door.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

I got double carbon filtration, the house get fresh air that's been warmed and oxygenated and run thru one filter at the fan and one at the terminal point of the ducting, the joys of growing exo psycho and livers hey ho and clones smell cos they are mature tissue that's regenerating so they are always sent in the post sealed, tiny seedlings don't smell much but im no judge due to the fact that im around it all day....and the mrs cant smell anything....no good for a grower your nose is your liberty


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> 18/6 or 24/0, run the lights at night if possible, there is no way the room should be that hot from one light, the fans sound over kill for one light too
> 
> it was the third plant down WW, like i said no hairs, the rest seem to still be growing but i reckon it looks done, golden colour to the resin


That's the one I took a tester nug of last two days ago, should be able to try it tomorrow eve,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 7, 2014)

One for you Zeddd (and Rimmer, I know you'll appreciate this), it follows on quite nicely from that post of yours about the Israeli mini nukes behind 9/11.

This first.
http://www.henrymakow.com/theargumentfukushimasabotage.html

Then this, but before this one roll a fatty and get comfy. 
http://www.jimstonefreelance.com/fukushima1.html


Enjoy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

yeh my exo in veg are phonkin, the dog and ghoi clones are potted up, the tops i cloned will be done tomorrow,

swapped out 1 of the 600's in flower for a 400, get the temps in check, now just gotta find me 400 bulbs, ffs


i SEEM to be getting my head bak into things.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> One for you Zeddd (and Rimmer, I know you'll appreciate this), it follows on quite nicely from that post of yours about the Israeli mini nukes behind 9/11.
> 
> This first.
> http://www.henrymakow.com/theargumentfukushimasabotage.html
> ...


 the second one is my favourite websites, read the entire report and followed this geeza from 2011 when he caused a fallout between rense and makow....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh my exo in veg are phonkin, the dog and ghoi clones are potted up, the tops i cloned will be done tomorrow,
> 
> swapped out 1 of the 600's in flower for a 400, get the temps in check, now just gotta find me 400 bulbs, ffs
> 
> ...


I got this quite expensive compared to others but apparently it lasts longer and os overall better....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> I got this quite expensive compared to others but apparently it lasts longer and os overall better.... View attachment 3173377


yeh been using them a while, and ther cheap as chips now, i have a rake of 250;s like the sonT coz ther red not dual. great for fower and impressive results

if anyone needs any 250 sonT bulbs lemmi know, no use for them now.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> One for you Zeddd (and Rimmer, I know you'll appreciate this), it follows on quite nicely from that post of yours about the Israeli mini nukes behind 9/11.
> 
> This first.
> http://www.henrymakow.com/theargumentfukushimasabotage.html
> ...


Wow this is some interesting shit


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh been using them a while, and ther cheap as chips now, i have a rake of 250;s like the sonT coz ther red not dual. great for fower and impressive results
> 
> if anyone needs any 250 sonT bulbs lemmi know, no use for them now.


400 watt 30£?? about right I rather pay for a better bulb than a cheap one I hope it gives me good results never done indoor before only with t5s cfls for.clones for outdoors..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> 400 watt 30£?? about right I rather pay for a better bulb than a cheap one I hope it gives me good results never done indoor before only with t5s cfls for.clones for outdoors..


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-PHILLIPS-SON-T-PIA-PLUS-HPS-LAMP-SODIUM-BULB-/171346510099?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e50c4113

seems they gone up a 5er or so,,,, but yeh i agree they are good bulbs.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400W-PHILLIPS-SON-T-PIA-PLUS-HPS-LAMP-SODIUM-BULB-/171346510099?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e50c4113
> 
> seems they gone up a 5er or so,,,, but yeh i agree they are good bulbs.


Fantastic good to know... My babies got little tap roots today im so excited lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fuckin dead in here tonight ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuckin dead in here tonight ffs


has bin recently


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

What u at the night m8, head stuck in some wank computer game aye lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

After seedlings sprout under a shit cfl 20 watt bulb can i just chuck under hps? Obviously il have hood higher but where is perfect for them I have a 400 watt hps and doing autoflower akr. basically from start to finish what and how high should I lower hood??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

I stick seedlings and clones under HP's lights, bit late in the evening for grow talk anyway.....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I stick seedlings and clones under HP's lights, bit late in the evening for grow talk anyway.....


Lol isn't it a grow site? 
What subject would you like to delve into then im intrigued


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2014)

Stoned! Story lads?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Lol isn't it a grow site?
> What subject would you like to delve into then im intrigued


Looool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

What's happening relax, I knew u couldn't be far away lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Lol isn't it a grow site?
> What subject would you like to delve into then im intrigued


You wouldn't wanna know lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

I just opened the fridge and poured pineapple into my southern comfort instead of white lemonade....ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 7, 2014)

Evening all, taken some more cuts today ready for in a few weeks, taken 6 BP and 9 Exo n gonna do another 5-6 BP at the end of the week.
The 5 Exo i took a week or so ago have just started displaying roots so all gd there

Also topped the Blue Kush while its still young to start bushing it out ready for being a mother n going to top the Cheese Bomb in a few days when its grown a little bit more and then when its bigger its going to be flowered out under its own 180w LED panel just for shits and giggles to see how the LED`s do flowering a plant out, also i am going to be taking a cut of this and flowering it out under my HPS to compare again just for shits n giggles, not doing much else with the cheese bomb since i have the Exo, just a practice strain for my mate to play with


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone watching the England match?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, taken some more cuts today ready for in a few weeks, taken 6 BP and 9 Exo n gonna do another 5-6 BP at the end of the week.
> The 5 Exo i took a week or so ago have just started displaying roots so all gd there
> 
> Also topped the Blue Kush while its still young to start bushing it out ready for being a mother n going to top the Cheese Bomb in a few days when its grown a little bit more and then when its bigger its going to be flowered out under its own 180w LED panel just for shits and giggles to see how the LED`s do flowering a plant out, also i am going to be taking a cut of this and flowering it out under my HPS to compare again just for shits n giggles, not doing much else with the cheese bomb since i have the Exo, just a practice strain for my mate to play with


I wouldn't mind trying the blue pit sometime, what's it yeild like anyway? Fuck the LEDs I mine maddogbark doin them, didnt he have loads of problems?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

Smoking some raw blue cheese tasty lol! counting down the hours til I can whack my babies under there indoor sun.. Passing the time a bit o lee mack


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Evening all, taken some more cuts today ready for in a few weeks, taken 6 BP and 9 Exo n gonna do another 5-6 BP at the end of the week.
> The 5 Exo i took a week or so ago have just started displaying roots so all gd there
> 
> Also topped the Blue Kush while its still young to start bushing it out ready for being a mother n going to top the Cheese Bomb in a few days when its grown a little bit more and then when its bigger its going to be flowered out under its own 180w LED panel just for shits and giggles to see how the LED`s do flowering a plant out, also i am going to be taking a cut of this and flowering it out under my HPS to compare again just for shits n giggles, not doing much else with the cheese bomb since i have the Exo, just a practice strain for my mate to play with


Will be interesting seeing the difference between the lights mate


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guys wots wrong?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> Hi guys wots wrong?


Your growing, give up and find something else to do wit ur time


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> Hi guys wots wrong?


Overwaterd... root block?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> Hi guys wots wrong?


lol nothing its a old lower inside leaf

u do loose leafs throughout a grow yano


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's happening relax, I knew u couldn't be far away lol


Sound bud haha I'll have u know agora is down ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Your growing, give up and find something else to do wit ur time


Gary when these master lemon cuts root do ye want one then? Been a week now so hopefully another week and there done


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 7, 2014)

no m8


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> Hi guys wots wrong?


I had it on my outdoor girl they drop off and let her soil dry out a bit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sound bud haha I'll have u know agora is down ha


Fuck agora lol, well until I've spare cash for coins...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> no m8


Oohhhh, she's definitely fucked m8


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm an agora noob shits still fascinating to fuck!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm an agora noob shits still fascinating to fuck!!!


Yeah I definitely see ur point m8, get on some of them Dutch pills, just like the good old days they are. You been on the forum much?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u at the night m8, head stuck in some wank computer game aye lol



na just watchin sum tv shows n whatnot, about ti skin up.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na just watchin sum tv shows n whatnot, about ti skin up.


What ye smoking at the min?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gary when these master lemon cuts root do ye want one then? Been a week now so hopefully another week and there done


Damn right I do m8, been eagr to give this lemon cut a go, might have to rename it tho, since u got the master cut in ireland and zedd has the Z cut in England, im gonna have to have the Bhoys cut in scotland


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Why the fuck does that add appear below all ur posts ic3?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Damn right I do m8, been eagr to give this lemon cut a go, might have to rename it tho, since u got the master cut in ireland and zedd has the Z cut in England, im gonna have to have the Bhoys cut in scotland


I couldn't argue with that.....


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 7, 2014)

so its fine?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> View attachment 3173463 View attachment 3173465 so its fine?


Yes!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Why the fuck does that add appear below all ur posts ic3?


not a ad lol its a sig,

smoking sum berries stuff, tastes like livers, but not,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 7, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> View attachment 3173463 View attachment 3173465 so its fine?


Its stretched to fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah I definitely see ur point m8, get on some of them Dutch pills, just like the good old days they are. You been on the forum much?


Yeah but mostly for sourcing the best coke vendor n the pharmaceutical grade wins but it's like 440e for an 8th but for a one off i might.


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 7, 2014)

Was no trainin topped once


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

when you can bring a cut back from moly def then u can call urself master and name cuts you were gifted lol, z cut is catchier and gb you wanna join in this pissing contest? well I don't mind cos you could call it what ever and I wouldne understand ye fukin accent so wouldn't care....cunt s lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol well if u get just a g it's like 125 lol hes got amazing feedback it's budworx


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

u dont need to trin to stop stretch? mainly strain dependant, but keeping the light low helps,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but mostly for scorching the best coke vendor n the pharmaceutical grade wins but it's like 440e for an 8th but for a one off i might.


Once I get a few pound I i


[email protected] said:


> Lol well if u get just a g it's like 125 lol hes got amazing feedback it's budworx


Budworx has been a long time vendor, never ordered off him tho but must be fine since been about a long time


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when you can bring a cut back from moly def then u can call urself master and name cuts you were gifted lol, z cut is catchier and gb you wanna join in this pissing contest? well I don't mind cos you could call it what ever and I wouldne understand ye fukin accent so wouldn't care....cunt s lmao


See I wouldn't let it go moly def to start with m8 ; ) so I wouldn't know


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when you can bring a cut back from moly def then u can call urself master and name cuts you were gifted lol, z cut is catchier and gb you wanna join in this pissing contest? well I don't mind cos you could call it what ever and I wouldne understand ye fukin accent so wouldn't care....cunt s lmao


I am the fuckin master dickhead!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

yeh not how we roll, the worst we get is N,

i think u ws just lucky ZEDDd


----------



## DroidBoy (Jun 7, 2014)

Can any 1 help me diagnose this issue and how to fix it please I have been only feeding them 0.3 ec of vitalink coir and i adjust ph to 6.4 after reading i think its a mag deficiency or ph is off thought i would ask before blindly trying to fix thanks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 7, 2014)

DroidBoy said:


> Can any 1 help me diagnose this issue and how to fix it please I have been only feeding them 0.3 ec of vitalink coir and i adjust ph to 6.4 after reading i think its a mag deficiency or ph is off thought i would ask before blindly trying to fix thanks View attachment 3173482 View attachment 3173483 View attachment 3173484[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Weedall should do the trick, let me kno how u get on


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

The last time I had plants like that a good does of round up and a few black bags done the trick lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The last time I had plants like that a good does of round up and a few black bags done the trick lol


na i thnk ur guy did the better job at clearing out! lmfao

bit of hose, job done


watching this


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na i thnk ur guy did the better job at clearing out! lmfao


Was hardly my guy anyway twat, if u knew the whole situation you'd understand, but ye don't. So how's the psycho then? Have u mutated it then?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> See I wouldn't let it go moly def to start with m8 ; ) so I wouldn't know


 oh you know it was sent in the post like that topped by the royal mail no doubt, chedz did not send a healthy plant....but the genetics are bang on and fuk me if this isn't lemon with a hint of lemon merengue pie, all the secondaries are colas, great plant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Was hardly my guy anyway twat, if u knew the whole situation you'd understand, but ye don't. So how's the psycho then? Have u mutated it then?


what physco? oh the one i have and u havent? yeeeeh shes fine, in 11L pot now and under the MH directly, strangest shaping physco i ever seen but yeh shel do ust fine, and now i know my bubble works 




sound slike u may hav stumbled on a ghs pheno of the slh, i refuse to belive its the same LAS cunt, sorry but the dude was so full of shit..................

if gary named the cut would have to be summert befitting a scot like, err the "commoners cut"

or sum shit


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

mate its lemony, the mrs is picking the 4 week early chopprd stuff over the cured psycho exo and green crack, I rec at 9 weeks she will be ready but needs living organics not hydro to bring out her best.......imfo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what physco? oh the one i have and u havent? yeeeeh shes fine, in 11L pot now and under the MH directly, strangest shaping physco i ever seen but yeh shel do ust fine, and now i know my bubble works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur just fuckin jealous cos chedz might have been honest with some folk and not with u lol, dry ur tears m8 lol. So what even if it was ghs, could be a good one, ur just dissin it cos it came of chedz.......get the fuckin psycho out!!

,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate its lemony, the mrs is picking the 4 week early chopprd stuff over the cured psycho exo and green crack, I rec at 9 weeks she will be ready but needs living organics not hydro to bring out her best.......imfo


Fuck ur opinion lol, u ever tried hydro anyway zeddd?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

yeah I don't care where its from which is why we renamed it, and are slightly fukin enamoured with it


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuck ur opinion lol, u ever tried hydro anyway zeddd?


 cough cough what, u ever tried supersoil and compost tea


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah I don't care where its from which is why we renamed it, and are slightly fukin enamoured with it


Right saying as your going on about it sooooo much I'll give it to ye....the z cut it is then


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cough cough what, u ever tried supersoil and compost tea


No m8 and in no way dissin it, just asking have u ever tried it, suits some folk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8 and in no way dissin it


pussy


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

I have never smoked anything like it for intensity of lemonene and its the only one I can smell in the flower room out smellin psycho exo and livers at week 4 and I ll be sendin hg a bud to compare when its done


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8 and in no way dissin it, just asking have u ever tried it, suits some folk


 no mate I like the organics idea and no what im doin, im not knockin hydro for the money side tho lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I have never smoked anything like it for intensity of lemonene and its the only one I can smell in the flower room out smellin psycho exo and livers at week 4 and I ll be sendin hg a bud to compare when its done


Look forward to it, I'll send u a bit of mine if ye want....what about these psycho cuts? I'm I go in a have to wait on ic3 or what?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

ok my belief (cba to reference anything) is that for cannabis to fully express its flavour it needs lots of trace elements, hydro nutes have about 15 ish? whereas my soil has over 80


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

got some more in the prop others died, the slh clones easy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no mate I like the organics idea and no what im doin, im not knockin hydro for the money side tho lol


M8 if I had time I'd love to fuck about with other shit, but hydro works for me, can produce good bud too not just all about the money, psychosis works in my setup, good bud and good yield that's why i want it back, no time does fuck


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Look forward to it, I'll send u a bit of mine if ye want....what about these psycho cuts? I'm I go in a have to wait on ic3 or what?



soon as mines vegged up im taking 10,
2 for you,
2 for bzzle
2 for gary 
2 for my man
2 for sae


then wen ther done and rooted il do sum for me as im in no rush


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soon as mines vegged up im taking 10,
> 2 for you,
> 2 for bzzle
> 2 for gary
> ...


 cool ice is the new cuts guy then the psychos are on him


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok my belief (cba to reference anything) is that for cannabis to fully express its flavour it needs lots of trace elements, hydro nutes have about 15 ish? whereas my soil has over 80


Doesn't matter about belief or fuckin science, I see my hydro produce good bud so I'm happy.....folk round here droooll for my stuff when its about......fuck ur trace elements lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

the bubbler works zedd 100% success first time out

result!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cool ice is the new cuts guy then the psychos are on him


Well if he can clone them why not lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well if he can clone them why not lol



yesss nigggga!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yesss nigggga!!!


""" IF"""


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> """ IF"""


CUNT!!

lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

morning all. just wakey baked on some nice hash n got the radio on, (which weirdly enough said it was for blind people?!) 

missus has been going mental since she come back from the hairdressers yesterday, the new wife's fucked her hair up big time. 

managed to pick up a free sunflower plant at a local hippy fest. 

what you lo going for your summer crops then? i'm just going through the stash looking for something sativa. which reminded me what ever happened to Lemons candlyland tastes? aint seen him for a bit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning all. just wakey baked on some nice hash n got the radio on, (which weirdly enough said it was for blind people?!)
> 
> missus has been going mental since she come back from the hairdressers yesterday, the new wife's fucked her hair up big time.
> 
> ...



llast email i had he said was pckaged but he bought sum new trainees and has gotten himself bad blisters so cannot walk, that was thursday
lmfao


im runnig ghoi,dog,exo, 4.5 weeks in on exo and livers now and a week in for dog and ghoji.


misus going mental, the wifes fucked up hher hair? howzat work then??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

blisters?!? lmao real tough guy eh haha.

it was a new lass doing my gf's hair and she loked at the pic my lass took to show her what she wanted and she's just put bright blond streaks in it, like proper bottle blond. 

gf was crying for hours. ran out the shop crying the works. i got in to find two cakes and 2 empty couple of bottles of wine. they're opening the shop just for her on monday to sort it. it's her 30th birthday party next weekend too. 

my heads battered with it. i'm keeping reet out the way today, building up my roadbike, chopping a dog doon. then heading out for a cycle.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning all. just wakey baked on some nice hash n got the radio on, (which weirdly enough said it was for blind people?!)
> 
> missus has been going mental since she come back from the hairdressers yesterday, the new wife's fucked her hair up big time.
> 
> ...


 fair play Don most women wont have it, new wife to go with the old one and the new one cattles the hairdo, well if the pakkis can have 4 wives don't see why we cant have two mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

that ghoji looks canny nice. hydro's shots of his looked frosted.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

I havnt heard from lem since he offered me some gear to review, got all shy when I said meet and greet only ...not seen him since but he was rating your gear don


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 8, 2014)

Chopping LA con today, two blue petrols in two days, then cookies and rest of blue petrols few days later! Busy couple o weeks haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that ghoji looks canny nice. hydro's shots of his looked frosted.


 yeh i seen that loooks nice, just waiting on the top rooting, when i topped i shoved it in cloner, be done today or tomoz, the rest are,

parantly menna be crazy good bag appeal and stinkt so we shall see, she has some stretch tho


dont blame u with the wife,they go on and on and on, i just stay outa the way and like stfu


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

ah well, who hasn't done a houdini come crop time before eh.

I've lifted the bag of them pips out i'm going to do a proper run take em to the F2's and get some more testers shot out. sure you and a few others would do em justice.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

Morning all, baking hot already down here so just going round opening windows t help with cooling today lol, whats everyone else upto?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Morning lads how are we all? Feel for ya don nothing worse that women moaning about daft shit can proper do ya head in can't it

So zedd is that lemon that good Yeh? Getting picked over all your others suppose its something different tho ay.

Well I'm at the 5 week mark now getting closer...they're really starting to pong as well now and the billberrys has quite a lot of colour in them red and purple coming out in the leaves as well I rekon theyll be done at week 7


----------



## Husseinps (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello uk growers, i'm visiting the uk in july for the F1 racing event. I'm wondering if you guys recommend i order uk seeds to my hotel. Is there any disadvantage for this? Thx


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads how are we all? Feel for ya don nothing worse that women moaning about daft shit can proper do ya head in can't it
> 
> So zedd is that lemon that good Yeh? Getting picked over all your others suppose its something different tho ay.
> 
> Well I'm at the 5 week mark now getting closer...they're really starting to pong as well now and the billberrys has quite a lot of colour in them red and purple coming out in the leaves as well I rekon theyll be done at week 7



yeh sure week 7, amazing what people come out with,subconciously, to pull early. patience bizzle

it aint 7 weeks mate


and hussainimps or watever the fuk you rcalled, yeh make sure u get fast delivery and use attitude, ther the fastest.


warm today aint it, gotta go pik another bulb up grrr bak to high temps ffs


----------



## Husseinps (Jun 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sure week 7, amazing what people come out with,subconciously, to pull early. patience bizzle
> 
> it aint 7 weeks mate
> 
> ...


Why would my name bother you that much


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Husseinps said:


> Why would my name bother you that much



anything i cant pronounce or easily remeber bothers me


besides the point wasent your namebut your query


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Aye it is a hot one this morning was a hot muggy night as well man not good for the indo' growers is it....lolol the billberry might be ready at week 7 it looks about 2 weeks ahead of the exo if it ain't ready I won't pull it but it defo gonna be before the exo that's for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, baking hot already down here so just going round opening windows t help with cooling today lol, whats everyone else upto?


We've had flash flood warning this weekend lol yay ireland...still humid to fuck thou


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye it is a hot one this morning was a hot muggy night as well man not good for the indo' growers is it....lolol the billberry might be ready at week 7 it looks about 2 weeks ahead of the exo if it ain't ready I won't pull it but it defo gonna be before the exo that's for sure



cool

wer having so much heat shit atm, even with these beastly extractor waaat the fuk, the muggy nights are worse. im seeing sum boost now ther having sum time under both 600.s


we wa smenna be having the worst hailstorm in 170 yrs??? errrr???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye it is a hot one this morning was a hot muggy night as well man not good for the indo' growers is it....lolol the billberry might be ready at week 7 it looks about 2 weeks ahead of the exo if it ain't ready I won't pull it but it defo gonna be before the exo that's for sure


morning mate, you still ok if i nick that fan controller off you at some point you were talking about? got my new 6" fan arriving this week at last lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning mate, you still ok if i nick that fan controller off you at some point you were talking about? got my new 6" fan arriving this week at last lol



my controller wouldnt power my new blue extractor.  hoope it dident blow the resistor being qwite powerful? 
gunna have to get a big one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeh some storm didn't even wake m me up...love this weather but also hate it lol just for how much it messes with temps n shit

Yeh sae I'll get it sent to ya either Monday or tues mate


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

cunting women


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh some storm didn't even wake m me up...love this weather but also hate it lol just for how much it messes with temps n shit
> 
> Yeh sae I'll get it sent to ya either Monday or tues mate


wait,,, ther was a storm/?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

[E="IC3M4L3, post: 10583442, member: 416682"]wait,,, ther was a storm/?[/QUOTE]

Apparently so.......right I've got strawberrys in the ground how do I stop them bastard slugs from eating the biggest juicyest ones? I've put eggshells all around em but they still getting to em...been burning the cunts with salt this morning lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

ahhhhh they've gone out to her sisters for the day.....loud music and ice bong time, nice


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [E="IC3M4L3, post: 10583442, member: 416682"]wait,,, ther was a storm/?


Apparently so.......right I've got strawberrys in the ground how do I stop them bastard slugs from eating the biggest juicyest ones? I've put eggshells all around em but they still getting to em...been burning the cunts with salt this morning lol[/QUOTE]
diatomaceous earth man all around the base


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeh fuck em ay zedd have fun...... mines at work I've got the kids for the day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ahhhhh they've gone out to her sisters for the day.....loud music and ice bong time, nice


 gone out with a burka on?

KILL EM ALL BIZZLE,

saw dust in a ring or porrage in a ring or copper wire in a ring round them...........parently


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

I use diatomaceous earth to put a very fine edge on my katana, it eats jap steel...natures nano razor wire imo


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gone out with a burka on?
> 
> KILL EM ALL BIZZLE,
> 
> saw dust in a ring or porrage in a ring or copper wire in a ring round them...........parently


 full hijab


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

You gotta be careful when u work with that ain't ya? Do you wet it down first? I read that if u breath in the fine powders it can be damaging to your lungs make sure you use a dust mask when u mix it all in mate u never know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

i think zedd gets paid everytime he says or reccomends diatomaceous earth :O


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gone out with a burka on?
> 
> KILL EM ALL BIZZLE,
> 
> saw dust in a ring or porrage in a ring or copper wire in a ring round them...........parently


Yeh im on a mission the slimey cunts...its the fact they go for the best ones the biggest ones and leave a hole and all slime over the fucking place bastard things


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh some storm didn't even wake m me up...love this weather but also hate it lol just for how much it messes with temps n shit
> 
> Yeh sae I'll get it sent to ya either Monday or tues mate


Cool cheers mate much appreciated, will send you a bit in a few weeks at harvest time as a thank you


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my controller wouldnt power my new blue extractor.  hoope it dident blow the resistor being qwite powerful?
> gunna have to get a big one


was your fan controller the same as shawnys then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh im on a mission the slimey cunts...its the fact they go for the best ones the biggest ones and leave a hole and all slime over the fucking place bastard things


are they planted in the ground or in tubs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeh in the ground mate thought I'd let em have all that goodness me outdoors were in last year lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> was your fan controller the same as shawnys then?


 the lil ones of ebay/? if so then yeh, garys works tho? mine did on the 5" rvk? madness.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/300618574475?nav=SEARCH

That's the one I got


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

@shawny

http://www.permaculture.co.uk/articles/20-ways-control-slugs-permaculture-garden-or-allotment


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/300618574475?nav=SEARCH
> 
> That's the one I got


cool, will get it all hooked up when the fan arrives n see if it drops temps even more, currently ive got it down to 82/70 (temps on/off)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

yeh thems the ones, im ruing 32 with 1200, should come down now im dwn to 1k tho gunna go grab bulb later


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Morning all, yeah thats the same fan controller I got shawny, mine works with my big 6 inch extractor no probs been using it for months with no hassles, 

Husseinimp, ur name bothers us cos it reminds us of Saddam, and we're all racist fucks in here, u got a problem wit that? 
And why would u wanna order seeds to a hotel?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

How u gonna get it to drop temps even more with a speed controller?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thems the ones, im ruing 32 with 1200, should come down now im dwn to 1k tho gunna go grab bulb later


Yeah ive got to grab a new bulb as well, mine has started flickering ever so slightly, just hope it gets me thru a few more weeks til harvest n then ill buy a new bulb n decent filter to go with the fan thats arriving this week


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How u gonna get it to drop temps even more with a speed controller?


lol, what i meant was that by upgrading to a 6" fan from a 4" that should help with the temps, n the controller should help with the fan noise


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

fuck me are you lot mistaking me for robbie or summat? thread couldnt have died quicker if it tried lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck me are you lot mistaking me for robbie or summat? thread couldnt have died quicker if it tried lmao



i thought the same.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2014)

oh well gonna take lil un over the park for a bit, bk soon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Hahaha I've just been preppin dinner n shit little mans having a sleep now so I'm tayin a joint...weeds gone shit again round here I can't wait to crop man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

You gonna keep the first crop to yourself so séan? Love not having to worry about running out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Aye I fookin am mate I might sell 5 to cover expenses like but other than that its all mine plus I'm gonna need a bit to make me honeycomb with


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

How fucking cool is that!!!

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/computer-becomes-first-to-pass-turing-test-in-artificial-intelligence-milestone-but-academics-warn-of-dangerous-future-9508370.html


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 8, 2014)

Now then geezers, fucking had issues with getting on here been driving e nuts for past few week, hope your all good and ive not missed too much


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha I've just been preppin dinner n shit little mans having a sleep now so I'm tayin a joint...weeds gone shit again round here I can't wait to crop man


tell me about it, week 5 in a day or so starting the pk never got ther for my bulb today il just put the 600 bak intill i get it tomoz,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Exo, Dog & Jakes Dream all coming along nicely, another cpl days then the getting flipped to 12/12.
Got a few exo cuts in the prop now for nxt run, and also potted up 2 dippy and a casey jones seeds      that I germinated the other day.


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/exposed-rise-hitler-loving-national-action-3659759

http://national-action.info/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/exposed-rise-hitler-loving-national-action-3659759
> 
> http://national-action.info/


Let me guess ur the newest member lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Let me guess ur the newest member lmao



na fuk that, besides im to old ther after 19-29 yr olds


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/exposed-rise-hitler-loving-national-action-3659759
> 
> http://national-action.info/


 these muppets are a Zionist front organisation to promote the holocaust.....lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> these muppets are a Zionist front organisation to promote the holocaust.....lol


 dunno bowt the big words but bt much innit? the wouldnt be so HEIL HITLER if wed lost the war, morons


THE LEADER STILL lives at home with mom, lmfao, seems ther TRYING to make a uk aryan brotherhood


wont happen, the governement are already concerned saying ther a risk tonational security

sillyboys theyl be locked upin guantanamo next.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno bowt the big words but bt much innit? the wouldnt be so HEIL HITLER if wed lost the war, morons
> 
> 
> THE LEADER STILL lives at home with mom, lmfao, seems ther TRYING to make a uk aryan brotherhood
> ...


 too right they'll be labelled terrorists and fuked up silly wankers there is a real argument to restricting further mass immigration and these cunts with their kill wogs approach and professed love of Hitler just make me lol...hitleer was a jew wernt he?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Just done that trick when you rub a joint all over your buds when they are at 5 weeks and it was greasy as fuck all I can taste is resin its beautiful lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 8, 2014)

Husseinps said:


> Hello uk growers, i'm visiting the uk in july for the F1 racing event. I'm wondering if you guys recommend i order uk seeds to my hotel. Is there any disadvantage for this? Thx


Wtf!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> too right they'll be labelled terrorists and fuked up silly wankers there is a real argument to restricting further mass immigration and these cunts with their kill wogs approach and professed love of Hitler just make me lol...hitleer was a jew wernt he?


yes e was lol, brought themselves reet ontop, ex windows salesman to, classy



shawnybizzle said:


> Just done that trick when you rub a joint all over your buds when they are at 5 weeks and it was greasy as fuck all I can taste is resin its beautiful lol


u impatient cunt lmdao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol in seen it on somas channel on YouTube ages ago been waiting to try it you can only do it at week 5 or something so worth it if you get chance....makes ya joint extra creamy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol in seen it on somas channel on YouTube ages ago been waiting to try it you can only do it at week 5 or something so worth it if you get chance....makes ya joint extra creamy


yeh i hit week 5 in 2 days, gunna start with the pk,

gotta get another timer, fucking 85% hmidty today just before lights on, im asusming its coz i had only 1 light on lastnight and dident soak the feed up as normal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not using pk this round didn't bother buying it....do u keep all tour extractors running when your lights are off?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning all

@shawny yeah extractor runs 24/7


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope all u lads get into hurling now since its on sky N we can talk about a real sport n non of that shitty soccer!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

*THREAD FOUL KLAXON* 

football shall never be called soccer or association soccer for you finnicky fuckers. it's footy or fitba or in newcastle 'a fucking disgrace'.

morning all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, its just easier for us to distinguish in conversation between gaa football and your football so we call it soccer....or foosball


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

least it's not fucking egg chasing. i just don't get the appeal of that one. nor american football. stop start stop start fart start. GO 69 GO 3's up HUT.... HUT wtf's that about!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking hate American football it's shite! I'm more of a rugby,ozzy rules n hurling kinda guy real fucking sports. I'd say give hurling a go...
Back in my uncles day they didn't use helmet's


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *THREAD FOUL KLAXON*
> 
> football shall never be called soccer or association soccer for you finnicky fuckers. it's footy or fitba or in newcastle 'a fucking disgrace'.
> 
> morning all.


Only the Irish would play football with ther hands ffs lol

In fairness tho relax hurling is a hardy old sport


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

thought that was called shinty, an Irish sport [email protected]

and HG, it still amazes me that that was how rugby was born.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought that was called shinty, an Irish sport [email protected]
> 
> and HG, it still amazes me that that was how rugby was born.


Never knew that about rugby don. I work in the south and on a regular occasion I go in on Monday and get asked did u watch the football at the weekend, usually reply with a spiel of shit that's goin on in the premier league only to hear "no,no,no, we mean the GAA" well don't call it fuckin football then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Lads watch ozzy rules it's a fucking serious sport!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Never knew that about rugby don. I work in the south and on a regular occasion I go in on Monday and get asked did u watch the football at the weekend, usually reply with a spiel of shit that's goin on in the premier league only to hear "no,no,no, we mean the GAA" well don't call it fuckin football then lol


Didn't you have football(gaa) growing up in the north hg?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

the GAA are worse than the old firms for kicking off. even the players get involved haha

ozzy rules is still a bit close to egg chasing for my liking


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Lmao @ egg chasing nah it doesn't have all those fucking wank rules American football has its just a load of lads fucking each other up.
.good family sport


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol in seen it on somas channel on YouTube ages ago been waiting to try it you can only do it at week 5 or something so worth it if you get chance....makes ya joint extra creamy



na i only have extratcor on during light on, fans running tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Why not 24/7? That's probably why ur rh is so high


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2014)

rugy s a cunts game, I used to play it lol, fukin no 8 .....bollox... games full of homos ime


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why not 24/7? That's probably why ur rh is so high


 coz it sound slke a f16 blowiing out the vent

i have a 5" TT extractor i was thinking of hooking up for lights off and add a 2nd carbon filter 

still cant smell shit thru the 250m3 filter on a 700 m3 fan  well suprised after sae saying they was shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> coz it sound slke a f16 blowiing out the vent
> 
> i have a 5" TT extractor i was thinking of hooking up for lights off and add a 2nd carbon filter
> 
> still cant smell shit thru the 250m3 filter on a 700 m3 fan  well suprised after sae saying they was shit


Probably ur just so used to the smell you dont notice it tbh, i borrowed yet another 1 of those buddy filters off my mate the other day, again its less than 8 weeks old from new an again it cant even stand up to the job, only attached to a 4" RVK n has already started failing after being in the cupboard for less than a week, can smell my crop thru the flat again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeh in the flower room them fans need to be running 24/7 or you'll get problems with your humidity mate u could end up with bud rot If u don't vent when lights are off!!! Fuck the noise your buds more important mate u don't wanna lose it to rot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

aye it's funny peeps always bang on that the american footy is a pussy sport cos they wear all the padding but they seriously need it. some of those guys are 300lb+ if that ran at you and you were stationary it'd be like being hit by a bus.

aye zedd i was prop forward for my school. hated it. was just an excuse for a scrap and a good stamp. vicks on the shoulders the works haha. then they made me play football and I got the nickname 50p toes cos i can't kick a ball straight to save my life.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh in the flower room them fans need to be running 24/7 or you'll get problems with your humidity mate u could end up with bud rot If u don't vent when lights are off!!! Fuck the noise your buds more important mate u don't wanna lose it to rot



yeh il set it for 15 mins every hour and go from ther.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh in the flower room them fans need to be running 24/7 or you'll get problems with your humidity mate u could end up with bud rot If u don't vent when lights are off!!! Fuck the noise your buds more important mate u don't wanna lose it to rot


If the rh is above 80% I'd put money on it that he will get mold if continued


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeh anything over 60% is risky bizz man I'm at a steady to 45-55% fans on 24/7


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na i only have extratcor on during light on, fans running tho.


why not ya knacker!? does your weed stop smelling during the dark? soz but wtf man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone know if baz is ok? Ain't seen the beast(...iality) around for a bit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why not ya knacker!? does your weed stop smelling during the dark? soz but wtf man.


never had humidity issues before first time in tents innit, now it seems yeh i need to have it on more, fucker,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

aye anyone heard owt of sambo too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Last i was speaking to him was about 2weeks ago on here.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye anyone heard owt of sambo too?


hes doin the family/comedown thing..... prolly been on a bender again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

oh fuck he's on lockdown is he


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh fuck he's on lockdown is he


 yeh think so lol, not that hed ever admit it, haha



dogs looking nice so far in flower don, huge preflowers everyware. only a week or less in, but the point remains ther gunna be very healthy and virilant, i think thats the word


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Think Rambos all good spoke to him about some bud this morning so hes alive anyway lol...god knows where baz is I'm sure he's in a cookie induced mess somewhere tho with his finger in a pony


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

With the Mbb bags doe's an iron actually do a bang on job or am better off just buying a heat crimped sealer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think Rambos all good spoke to him about some bud this morning so hes alive anyway lol...god knows where baz is I'm sure he's in a cookie induced mess somewhere tho with his finger in a pony


Im sure once Gary gets his new dog n starts postin pics we will see baz again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Speaking of rambo, i ordered a. 25 sample today of some charley to compare the the pharmaceutical grade stuff I'll be ordering come payday.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> With the Mbb bags doe's an iron actually do a bang on job or am better off just buying a heat crimped sealer?


 yeh but u pu a t-towel over it so u dont melt it with the iron.

and baz was due to harvest wasent he? that may explain wer hes at


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Aye relax or use your Mrs hairstraitners that's what they use in some U.S despensorys....smelly proofs are bang on too mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye relax or use your Mrs hairstraitners that's what they use in some U.S despensorys....smelly proofs are bang on too mate


^^ wat he says


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Serious idea séan man!!!! Yeah I've received that packaging before n quite liked it but I've yet to see anything bad on the Mbbs n I've heard that the vac seal isn't 100% only wanna get it to send a few smokes to some of u bell ends but won't be till we move since I dunno how long this has to last me till I can set back up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning cock munchers, 

Well ive decided I cant wait any longer so ive switched my lighting to 12/12 today so the exo, dog and jakes dream are now in flower, gonna leave the dippy and casey in 12/12 fs just to see if I get a girl then I can clone and reveg if needed, 
Cant wait to see the buds filling out and get that smacked in the face smell when I open the tent,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im sure once Gary gets his new dog n starts postin pics we will see baz again lol


5 more days mate  I cant fooking wait,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 5 more days mate  I cant fooking wait,


Yeah I can see from the early flip how impatient you are lol I was the same fuckin drags don't it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

watch that dippy, it'll stretch big time, i'd flip it now gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> watch that dippy, it'll stretch big time, i'd flip it now gaz


The dippy is going 12/12 from seed mate, along with the casey jones, just trying to find a female from them to clone, 
Ive got a dog and jakes dream that had a 3 week veg from seed and an exo cut that are in flower as well, I heard the dog is menna be a stretcher as well.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I can see from the early flip how impatient you are lol I was the same fuckin drags don't it haha


Yeah mate im prob the most impatient cunt you could meet, when I see something I want I need it straight away I hate waiting for anything I drives me nuts, 
The early flip tho is due to lack of smoke and finances right now, nxt lot will be getting the normal 5 weeks veg before flip.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

woohoo garys rolling, seems like a lifetime ago u was syaing aww cant wait to get bak rom holiday and start up

now look atcha!! bak in the game homeslice. u managed to get your head fully into it yet? im just starting to


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Same as mate! Ur best off keeping most for yourself n just sell to cover expenses sure last time ud sold an oz when it was still wet if I remember so if u can manage that again you're laughing haha


You going perpetual this time Gary?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Same as mate! Ur best off keeping most for yourself n just sell to cover expenses sure last time ud sold an oz when it was still wet if I remember so if u can manage that again you're laughing haha
> 
> 
> You going perpetual this time Gary?



what? who sells wet ounces?lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol in his defence I remember them knowing it was wet and still wanting it!!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo garys rolling, seems like a lifetime ago u was syaing aww cant wait to get bak rom holiday and start up
> 
> now look atcha!! bak in the game homeslice. u managed to get your head fully into it yet? im just starting to


Unlike some ppl mate my head was never outta the game, ive picked up where I left off, nice healthy vibrant plants lol,
But yeah it feels like a lifetime ago since I last harvested, so it feels amazing to be back at the flowering stage again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Unlike some ppl mate my head was never outta the game, ive picked up where I left off, nice healthy vibrant plants lol,
> But yeah it feels like a lifetime ago since I last harvested, so it feels amazing to be back at the flowering stage again.


Modest much haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what? who sells wet ounces?lol


Me !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Same as mate! Ur best off keeping most for yourself n just sell to cover expenses sure last time ud sold an oz when it was still wet if I remember so if u can manage that again you're laughing haha
> 
> 
> You going perpetual this time Gary?


Ive got a 6month landlord inspection in a cpl weeks so until then ive only got the one tent set up, after the inspection tho its back to my 2 tent perpetual yeah.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol in his defence I remember them knowing it was wet and still wanting it!!!!!



nope,lost me


ahhh gary u CUNT, mental note, bying nothing of a scott


i get anual checks, had one done not so long bak, thinking of buying insulated ducting, getting parra thinking me roofs boiling! fried egg comes to mind, obviously its not, but yagetme


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

I used insulated ducting ice, it dampens sound really well but I FUCKING HATE FIBERGLASS!!!! So fucking envious of u cunts n ur grows!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> nope,lost me
> 
> 
> ahhh gary u CUNT, mental note, bying nothing of a scott
> ...


Lol m8 I warned the guy it was wet as fuck and he'd lose weight and shit but he didnt care he wanted that oz so I sold him it, I wouldnt normally sell wet weed unless it to a complete knob,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I wouldnt normally sell wet weed unless it to a complete knob,


ohh so thats what bizzle had that time? lmfao


u shut down for now relax? we will have sum nice 200 euro per ounce stuff soon like.

we all seen ya rims, we know u can afford it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Looool, till we move house then I'm allowed to set upagain so I've no fucking idea when I can gets back upagain lol.

I've seen ur grow progress those plants suffered more shock than someone with ptsd lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait to setup fucking an oz over here is 350e+ n street dealers mate 500e on said oz selling 2-2.5 deals serious money over here for the canna game...one of the main reasons I wanna eventually sell on agora only to irish ppl serious money fook all risk (if done correctly) since I'm 2 para to sell any to anyone round here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll re


IC3M4L3 said:


> ohh so thats what bizzle had that time? lmfao
> 
> 
> u shut down for now relax? we will have sum nice 200 euro per ounce stuff soon like.
> ...


Ill remeber that cuntface!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll re
> 
> 
> Ill remeber that cuntface!



ill re re re

got stutter ther?lmfao

anyways u at work?


oh well relaz price just went up to 280 eu


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ill re re re
> 
> got stutter ther?lmfao
> 
> ...


Hahaha ur some spanner ice haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck ice u know what his weed will be like fs u seen his plants lmao
I'll sort u ozs at 250e lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck ice u know what his weed will be like fs u seen his plants lmao
> I'll sort u ozs at 250e lol


Lmao anyone wants pot I'll sell u it for 30e cheaper than ice ppl lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

u get what u pay for with that scottish chinky weed,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck ice u know what his weed will be like fs u seen his plants lmao
> I'll sort u ozs at 250e lol


...better not be wet lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u get what u pay for with that scottish chinky weed,


Excuse me Chinky?. Im white scottish and proud motherfucker, I provide premium quality weed at a reasonable price, 
Anymore of ur shit ice and ur samples will be gettimg sent wet ya knob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...better not be wet lol


Na mate ur sound enough, after all its not ur fault ur irish,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah lads shush u skirt wearing fanny fart lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Na mate ur sound enough, after all its not ur fault ur irish,


tushai


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tushai


I'd say stick with the English (if you can call it that)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Found something for u ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

fuk me

being told how to speak english by 2 foreign immigrant types?


shiyyyat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me
> 
> being told how to speak english by 2 foreign immigrant types?
> 
> ...


Fuck
Shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me
> 
> being told how to speak english by 2 foreign immigrant types?
> 
> ...


Yeah, makes you think...for once lol just busting balls man, nothing wrong with dyslexia.


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 9, 2014)

around my way the prices are this... (please be warned you're about to be shocked!)

1g - 12.50-15
1oz - 240+

any uk growers care to help a brother out and give me some advice on my set up ?
sorry for the plug but no one seems to answer my post ha it is fairly fresh but still none the less you guys advice will be taken on board 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/scrog-sog-fimming-topping-lstn-12-12-all-the-way.832787/


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, 240's is nothing man! If its going to certain people its 280! They are doing it out at 1.3 for £20 so getting so much back!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

fuk me wish i could get that kinda money


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me wish i could get that kinda money


Move to a wealthy town!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

...didn't you already move to a wealthy place ice? Up ur price man ask around how much they are n add 20-30 pounds to that n add super to the smokes name lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...didn't you already move to a wealthy place ice? Up ur price man ask around how much they are n add 20-30 pounds to that n add super to the smokes name lol



wer i was t was hard t get mor ethan 150-160 now i can happily get 200


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wer i was t was hard t get mor ethan 150-160 now i can happily get 200


Don't be afraid to jack it up mate! Shits not getting any cheaper on the streets!


But not for riu members of course lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

do like i tell my man, tell him if you can buy better cheaper then do it.


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear up by aberdeen way its funny prices my mate was grating up there and he was paying 25 for 1.6 lol who the fuck wants 1.6?


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone on here a Joe Rogan fan? Or a fan of his podcasts ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ducky112 said:


> Anyone on here a Joe Rogan fan? Or a fan of his podcasts ?



aye funny guy, havent watched out in ages tho, follow his ufc stuff mainly. weed smoking mother fucker innit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Re re re Yeh this sites wank and fucks up my replys all the time lolol....just finished work nob heads I'm sweating like a paedo in a Wendy house man

Can't wait to get home and roll a fatty I'm gaggin bless me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

just cycled 7 mile home, bout to break out the blowtorch and hit some dog/psycho hash on it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Re re re Yeh this sites wank and fucks up my replys all the time lolol....just finished work nob heads I'm sweating like a paedo in a Wendy house man
> 
> Can't wait to get home and roll a fatty I'm gaggin bless me


 scrmp anymore ul have nowt left.

gunna o grab a timer, and extension lead and leave the inlet on fulltime and have extractor on like 15 min every hour, really dint want that cracking durin the day, il prolly setup a 2nd filter and use the 2nd extractor


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol I haven't scrumped any......yet lol....just rubbed me joint on loads a resin last night and all I can say is u must try it mate...my rizzla was all shiney and greasy with resin u gotta give it a go but only at week 5...


Yeh set that extractor up to run all the time man don't risk that man not worth it for a bit of noise imagine how gutted you'd be if you lost a load to budrot


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Only week 5 u say shawney?? You'll still be rubbin skins on our bud at week 6&7, there will be no resin left by the first time u chop lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Lmao Yeh rambo said that too....naah I'm gonna be a good boy no more joint rubbing if I can help it...only got 3 weeks left now man gonna be a looooong 3 week 

Ay sae I've got that plug all packaged up for ya is it the same Addy


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

watched that wolf of wall street the other night bloody el was pretty stoned but was funny as fuck couldnt stop laughing, the pills hes always popping ''ludes'' aka Methaqualone is like the holy grail for a benzo lover although im not actually shore they are in the same drug type, long been stopped making em but theres a pretty big underground production n demand in certain parts of the world.

great film tho.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao Yeh rambo said that too....naah I'm gonna be a good boy no more joint rubbing if I can help it...only got 3 weeks left now man gonna be a looooong 3 week
> 
> Ay sae I've got that plug all packaged up for ya is it the same Addy


Once I get home again I've 7 weeks left till the 9 is up, cos I'm away all week tho the time doesn't go so slow but its hard to keep the grow the way u want it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> watched that wolf of wall street the other night bloody el was pretty stoned but was funny as fuck couldnt stop laughing, the pills hes always popping ''ludes'' aka Methaqualone is like the holy grail for a benzo lover although im not actually shore they are in the same drug type, long been stopped making em but theres a pretty big underground production n demand in certain parts of the world.
> 
> great film tho.


Aye I must watch that show, heard it was good. Can u not get them pills on any of the market places?? Id say you've looked lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao Yeh rambo said that too....naah I'm gonna be a good boy no more joint rubbing if I can help it...only got 3 weeks left now man gonna be a looooong 3 week
> 
> Ay sae I've got that plug all packaged up for ya is it the same Addy


Yes mate cheers for that


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

Helping a mate get rid of his crop n been given a bit for meself so puffing on some Gringo (Essex clone only) as we speak, nice to finally have a smoke after nearly a week lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I must watch that show, heard it was good. Can u not get them pills on any of the market places?? Id say you've looked lol


lol of course ive looked for years now lol

they are the holy grail seriously, although there is alot of illegal production of them in certain parts of the world SA has big problems with em over there they mainly crush em n smoke it with weed n call em buttons.

its the same as proper barbs, as many as there was produced back in the day they deffo all been munched now lol carnt and aint been able to get no real good barbiturates ever.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Helping a mate get rid of his crop n been given a bit for meself so puffing on some Gringo (Essex clone only) as we speak, nice to finally have a smoke after nearly a week lol


What's that gringo like sae? I read somewhere its smellier than exo and psycho??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol of course ive looked for years now lol
> 
> they are the holy grail seriously, although there is alot of illegal production of them in certain parts of the world SA has big problems with em over there they mainly crush em n smoke it with weed n call em buttons.
> 
> its the same as proper barbs, as many as there was produced back in the day they deffo all been munched now lol carnt and aint been able to get no real good barbiturates ever.


 Lol, benzos, barbiturates and buttons, ur wired ye cunt, I've never been into any of them. Never even tried any before, probly a good thing.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, benzos, barbiturates and buttons, ur wired ye cunt, I've never been into any of them. Never even tried any before, probly a good thing.


theres no hope for me mate no hope lolol

hows ya grow getting on? u get ya pyscho back?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres no hope for me mate no hope lolol
> 
> hows ya grow getting on? u get ya pyscho back?


Grows going grand, 2nd week in flower, 3 thcbomb, a lemon (z cut supposedly) and a critical +. And no, no psycho back yet......imagine ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

I see my grow everyday so goes pretty slow lol its there before you know it tho ain't it and all of a sudden your knees deep in weed....

All I been watching recently is breaking bad lol can't believe I've only just started man now I'm addicted

No probs sae...Yeh gringo sounds nice what's it like?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

THC bomb are proving to be a bit lanky, no strength on the branches, not liking the look of them at all unless they surprise me. Critical looks like a good plant, going to clone it whrpen I get home and if the smokes good might keep it, tidy wee plant


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's that gringo like sae? I read somewhere its smellier than exo and psycho??


Yeah easily stinkier than Exo, there was a review done on it a while back that can describe it better than i can lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/essex-gringo-cannabis-strain.643419/

http://www.marijuanavids.com/video/10551/the-cannoisseur-gringo-clone-only-strain-from-essex-uk-cannabis-review/


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah easily stinkier than Exo, there was a review done on it a while back that can describe it better than i can lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/essex-gringo-cannabis-strain.643419/
> 
> http://www.marijuanavids.com/video/10551/the-cannoisseur-gringo-clone-only-strain-from-essex-uk-cannabis-review/


You ever grew it sae?? Aye I already looked at them reviews on it too


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You ever grew it sae?? Aye I already looked at them reviews on it too


No mate but smoked it enough, a big cash cropper down here a lot of ppl run, wouldnt even attempt it until i get my cupboard ventilation running properly n stuff


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No mate but smoked it enough, a big cash cropper down here a lot of ppl run, wouldnt even attempt it until i get my cupboard ventilation running properly n stuff


If ur ever getting clones of it give me a shout if ye can get any spare, I'd give it a go


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If ur ever getting clones of it give me a shout if ye can get any spare, I'd give it a go


Well the lad is taking some cuts in a few weeks anyway so ill see if i can grab one off him for ya/whoever wants a cut etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> watched that wolf of wall street the other night bloody el was pretty stoned but was funny as fuck couldnt stop laughing, the pills hes always popping ''ludes'' aka Methaqualone is like the holy grail for a benzo lover although im not actually shore they are in the same drug type, long been stopped making em but theres a pretty big underground production n demand in certain parts of the world.
> 
> great film tho.


They have a sample of 3x 1000mg on agora for about 43e


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They have a sample of 3x 1000mg on agora for about 43e


U trying to fuck this man up altogether lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Billberry A billberry B exo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U trying to fuck this man up altogether lol


Well at those prices he'd be a fool not to try it!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 9, 2014)

Two seeds have long tap roots so in they went this morning one has dropped its shell looking white but each hour getting greener. waiting for one seed to pop now then got my three on the go can't wait .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah sae I'll take a cut of that Gringo if u can get ur hands on it, sounds sweeet !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah sae I'll take a cut of that Gringo if u can get ur hands on it, sounds sweeet !


Aww aye, just cos I want it now ye's are all wanting it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aww aye, just cos I want it now ye's are all wanting it lol


Well we need someone who gonna do it justice in soil with organics and not just chuck it in hydro lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well we need someone who gonna do it justice in soil with organics and not just chuck it in hydro lol


Best not give it to u then lol, its a cash cropper, that's what I'm meant to do with it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it me or does my bud look like a poop?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is it me or does my bud look like a poop?


Wtf? U dont have spout some shite boy, how the fuck does a bud even that one look like a shit? Lol
All it looks is poorly trimmed ya lazy cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 9, 2014)

Mr hanky the Christmas poo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wtf? U dont have spout some shite boy, how the fuck does a bud even that one look like a shit? Lol
> All it looks is poorly trimmed ya lazy cunt


The shape lol its persi so the sugar leafs do more good than bad mate i dont give a fuck how it looks once it gets me as high as possible.. Church


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The shape lol its persi so the sugar leafs do more good than bad mate i dont give a fuck how it looks once it gets me as high as possible.. Church


Lol I know m8 im just messin wit ya,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The shape lol its persi so the sugar leafs do more good than bad mate i dont give a fuck how it looks once it gets me as high as possible.. Church


 wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning lads dozed off last night. Thanks zeddd, kind words as always lol. Think imma wake n bake woop woop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 10, 2014)

Me azomite has just been deliverd can I mix it with water? Or do u have to mix it with the soil/coco

Yeh shame about rik mayall he not been on telly for years but still was one funny man grew up watching his stuff


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads dozed off last night. Thanks zeddd, kind words as always lol. Think imma wake n bake woop woop


 lol at KITTY cliff Richards name when he was hangin with the homies (Derek Laud) at the Elms Guest House in Barnes, google these sewer dwellers.....thanks for the memories relax


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll give u a fiver if u do a nice ol line of it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol at KITTY cliff Richards name when he was hangin with the homies (Derek Laud) at the Elms Guest House in Barnes, google these sewer dwellers.....thanks for the memories relax


Child sex abuse memories?http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm_Guest_House_child_abuse_scandal 

Lol


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye funny guy, havent watched out in ages tho, follow his ufc stuff mainly. weed smoking mother fucker innit.


he likes weed, mushies, DMT and loves edibles, fuck man i wish i could get me some cali edibles  cheeba chews and 750mg chocolate bars and shit haha LA speed weed give you free edibles with orders over $50!


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm probably the last place i should be right now haha, i was out sunday on a wee walk finding a good place to go tripping this weekend and i was smoking a banger filled with amnesia lemon, exo psycho and some organic cali bubba kush and usually the three of those melt you alone but it just wasn't tickling the spot like normal, to be fair i have been blasting buckets, bongs, verdamper and volcanos every night and some days the last month or so. Gonna try and go back to just blazin' at the weekends again, but then again A.dam in a couple weeks i should really keep my tolerance high right? haha fuck it! get the bong out, wake n bake.


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Grows going grand, 2nd week in flower, 3 thcbomb, a lemon (z cut supposedly) and a critical +. And no, no psycho back yet......imagine ffs


I've got a couple clones and one is possibly a psycho cutting mate ill take a load of clones off it when its grown a bit and if it is ill give you a shout


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Child sex abuse memories?http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm_Guest_House_child_abuse_scandal
> 
> Lol


 most of the cunts still walking around, one was giving a lecture recently...all normalsville cos the muppets hes speaking too are asleep...these cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> most of the cunts still walking around, one was giving a lecture recently...all normalsville cos the muppets hes speaking too are asleep...these cunts


 fuckin el man, that's fucking heavy..i know there were alot of cover ups with savile but fuck me that's some dark shit!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ducky112 said:


> I've got a couple clones and one is possibly a psycho cutting mate ill take a load of clones off it when its grown a bit and if it is ill give you a shout


Possible psycho clone???? How'd u know??? No thanks, I wouldn't give u my addy anyway ffs, who do u think u are


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Possible psycho clone???? How'd u know??? No thanks, I wouldn't give u my addy anyway ffs, who do u think u are


Im surprised you even humoured him with a response lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fuckin el man, that's fucking heavy..i know there were alot of cover ups with savile but fuck me that's some dark shit!!


What about the dark days of ireland ffs, some nasty shit there. Plenty of paedos still walking round ther with ther white collors on ffs


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Possible psycho clone???? How'd u know??? No thanks, I wouldn't give u my addy anyway ffs, who do u think u are


haha whatever man it was a friendly gesture settle down I'm not targeting you to make you feel like a dick all you had to say was no thanks mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What about the dark days of ireland ffs, some nasty shit there. Plenty of paedos still walking round ther with ther white collors on ffs


Don't get me started on this fucking country! We're just as bad if not worse!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ducky112 said:


> haha whatever man it was a friendly gesture settle down I'm not targeting you to make you feel like a dick all you had to say was no thanks mate.


No. 1, I ain't ur friend so don't want no friendly gestures. 
No.2, targeting me?? Target me and I'll come shove a nail bomb up ur ass. Coming on here tryin to gather peoples addys, gtf


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't get me started on this fucking country! We're just as bad if not worse!!!


Aye I know relax, it's a fuckin joke, both country's are for covering up shit like that in the past. Anyone involved in any of that paedo shit in any sort of way wether it be just covering up or whatever if still alive should be sent to Scotland and then just blow Scotland up lol, we'd let Gary know first of course lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No. 1, I ain't ur friend so don't want no friendly gestures.
> No.2, targeting me?? Target me and I'll come shove a nail bomb up ur ass. Coming on here tryin to gather peoples addys, gtf


Lol @ nail bomb...ur not doing the stigma any favours haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Right gotta get back at it, nearly 1hour and a half for tea is quite enuf, be lunch time soon lol


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No. 1, I ain't ur friend so don't want no friendly gestures.
> No.2, targeting me?? Target me and I'll come shove a nail bomb up ur ass. Coming on here tryin to gather peoples addys, gtf


i'll type however i feel necessary using the words i choose, you're going to nail bomb nothing and thirdly not everything revolves around peoples addresses, if you take what i said the wrong way then so be it, all I'm on here for is grow advice and to help people out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I know relax, it's a fuckin joke, both country's are for covering up shit like that in the past. Anyone involved in any of that paedo shit in any sort of way wether it be just covering up or whatever if still alive should be sent to Scotland and then just blow Scotland up lol, we'd let Gary know first of course lol


This just came out the last week over here..
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/09/world/europe/ireland-bodies-tuam/


Fucking wanker pedophile catholic church!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This just came out the last week over here..
> http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/09/world/europe/ireland-bodies-tuam/
> 
> 
> Fucking wanker pedophile catholic church!!!


Yeah been hearing all about tht m8, totally fucking shocking!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yeah been hearing all about tht m8, totally fucking shocking!!


But u still here ppl backing up the church!!! Saying where we're the fathers...are u fucking serious!!!!!



And we're the bad guys for growing pot!


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 10, 2014)

i called the priest at my primary school a nonce. few days later house phone goes and says, hello this is father blabla, my dad replied yeah and im father ted you cunt what do you want? lol was at the time when father ted on the tele had died so my dad thought it was his mate taking the piss. luckily the priest saw the funny side of it. got grounded for a week for what i said but done my parents head in being indoors so they let me out after a day lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

Man my secondary school even had a fooking chapel init! Fucking been schooled by the cunts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

catholics are sound lads, dunno why your all chucking a paddy


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2014)

lmfao^^^


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2014)

vaping some banging sativa, lemon and lime jones, not much flav and med yield on a very stretchy plant (don't veg over 12 inches) but a very nice clear buzzy sativa high, mrs is and laughing whislst cooking my lunch which is a change lol, nice smoke but 14 weeks its just a novelty gro


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi UK growers,

I know there's plenty of seed banks in the UK but was wondering what could happen if customs confiscated a delivery from Holland with say 10 or 20 seeds? even though technically they're legal not sure about importing. Should I use a different name maybe?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> vaping some banging sativa, lemon and lime jones, not much flav and med yield on a very stretchy plant (don't veg over 12 inches) but a very nice clear buzzy sativa high, mrs is and laughing whislst cooking my lunch which is a change lol, nice smoke but 14 weeks its just a novelty gro


I've just put a half dozen of those smelly fingerez in seeing as lemon has done a flit. need some good sativa for the summer! nowt like a soaring buzz for a sunny beer garden day.

14 weeks is nowt i did one for 6.5 months one year! smoke was banging tho. changed the colours in my vision. kept my gaffer up half the night buzzing lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ades reply when he found out Rik had died. Classic lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2014)

daaaamn the dog i got has stretched!

just swapped out the vent and all ducting, swpaped a 600 for 400 too..

mission.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 10, 2014)

Just sent your speed controller sae should be with ya 2morro mate...right time for court


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 10, 2014)

are all the casey jones long flower? was tempted to do the chemmy jones but it was sold out when i was ordering. got my propagator and clonex today but no scalpel came with it.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 10, 2014)

court? what you done this time shawny? best of luck anyway dude unless your a rapist or something lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2014)

Zaycor said:


> Hi UK growers,
> 
> I know there's plenty of seed banks in the UK but was wondering what could happen if customs confiscated a delivery from Holland with say 10 or 20 seeds? even though technically they're legal not sure about importing. Should I use a different name maybe?


 yeah try rocyaZ...?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> daaaamn the dog i got has stretched!
> 
> just swapped out the vent and all ducting, swpaped a 600 for 400 too..
> 
> mission.


 you just down from ya beanstalk mate, hows tricks?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 10, 2014)

naah I'm not a rapist only on weekends lol....just same old shit just had all me reamianing cs hours fucked off and got a fine instead at least that's me done now just gotta pay up and that's it...


How long before harvest do you use ripen? I might use it on one now and pull it at week 7 cuz I'm paying for weed and its doing me head and I need some percy to tie me over


----------



## ghb (Jun 10, 2014)

the dog is one of the stretchiest i have grown, if it is anything like mine ice you will be supercropping for a month!

scrump shawn, better than buying 100 percent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

i tried to tell him man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

shawny you in a position to swap yet or what?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeh I'm thinking sacrifice one at week 7 then I can let.the rest go to 9-10 weeks cuz I'll have smoke lol...and all the weed round here is wank at the mo!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 10, 2014)

DonTon said:


> shawny you in a position to swap yet or what?


As in the thinngy's? If its about them non mate all dried up man...extinct


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 10, 2014)

Cookie time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> As in the thinngy's? If its about them non mate all dried up man...extinct


lol aye them thingies hahah no sweat man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2014)

Evening lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2014)

Zaycor said:


> Hi UK growers,
> 
> I know there's plenty of seed banks in the UK but was wondering what could happen if customs confiscated a delivery from Holland with say 10 or 20 seeds? even though technically they're legal not sure about importing. Should I use a different name maybe?


Just order what you need from The attitude seedbank as its based in UK so wont go thru customs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 10, 2014)

Evening all


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hows it going? Just waiting on dinner was gonna put the next lot into first pots but I'm too tired so ill leave em in the riot cubes another day and sort them tomorrow when I take cuts.


----------



## Doppey (Jun 10, 2014)

TE="IC3M4L3, post: 10578202, member: 416682"]pedo pakis,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ffs

throwin sum 12-12 fs in tonight too[/QUOTE]
Dont grow 12/12fs unless u have height issues,it's pointless.
I should have trademarkedmy idea about vegging in my flower tent,now every cunt who was vegging under 7w cfls and flowering under 9000w and wondering why they stretched so much in flowering will have monster plants in a tenth of the time!its all good though.I've found with my 250 cfl I can just take my girls out at lights out and put them under that for a few hours and it stops them flowering.
Much later


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Quiet in here? Think dopey has stunned everyone with his "trademark" idea?? Either that or there thinkin "not this twat again ffs, I'm off!"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 10, 2014)

WTF ??? Are u for real doppey? And u were saying me, zedd and ic3 were messaging u, look whos begging for cuts now after pissing everyone off,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2014)

BAHAHAHA 

fusake,

evning.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 10, 2014)

Evening Hg, ic3,
Whats everycunt up 2 tonight then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening Hg, ic3,
> Whats everycunt up 2 tonight then?



smoking,:/


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening Hg, ic3,
> Whats everycunt up 2 tonight then?


Sitting in a room in a b&b smoking joints chattin to yous nobs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

What da fuuuck lol what's wrong with ppl! Fuckin el


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 10, 2014)

Same here sitting smoking some nice cheese watching shite on the viewing box till the wife fucks off to bed and I can get the ps4 on again lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 10, 2014)

ps4 worth getting yet? no games really taking my fancy, i think loads should be due soon.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> ps4 worth getting yet? no games really taking my fancy, i think loads should be due soon.


Watchdogs is decent, wolfenstein is pretty good, im liking the metal gear solid as well, and gta 5 is getting released for nxt gen consoles in autumn, 
Fifa is also an obvious top game as usual, I got a few other games but not played em much yet,


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jun 10, 2014)

wow looks like a seedling of some sort, cucumber?


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 10, 2014)

lol ghb, you been cloning so long you cant tell a cannabis seedling no more?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2014)

OH SNAP!


----------



## ghb (Jun 10, 2014)

go fuck a pig! with a cucumber in fact.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tis my auto akr I got two started under hps today


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> WTF ??? Are u for real doppey? And u were saying me, zedd and ic3 were messaging u, look whos begging for cuts now after pissing everyone off,


LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Where is the best place to trip on acid... a dog show lol
http://m.vice.com/en_uk/shorties/shorties-the-westminster-dog-show-on-acid?utm_source=vicefbuk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol his face when he's stood under that fan made me laugh man....had a little clean this morning before lights out and I'll be suprised if I have any fan leaves left by harvest lol dropping like fly's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

Relax, how'd you knock that avvy up? is it actually 3D or a couple of filters or something?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

ahhh good old grange hill....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

hahahah i found out something funny about sloth's the other day. do you know the biggest cause of their falling to their deaths is actually them reaching for their own arms thinking it's a branch. fucking divvies.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

so im on week 5 of flower water only except one compost tea, the plants are maxed out nute wise but in a shiny healthy way not choked, the Dons pink plant and the z cut (cough) slh are the stars of the perp, big fat swelling buds at week 5, been feeding the soil with aact then week later turning it in the sunshine to aerate, getting fit mixing this shit up, the exo have had an additional top dressing of guano just in case they run out of juice and they can take hot nutes like no other, adjusted the next batch of soil to add a bit more sulphur.....this means no more liquid nutes for me and some dry ammendments whilst not cheap go a long way,,,,easy street


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

got any pics of the pink plant zedd? i'll pm you a safe email if you don;t want to upload


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got any pics of the pink plant zedd? i'll pm you a safe email if you don;t want to upload


 I will ask the mrs mate and I ll send u a bud when its done, but let me tell you its a fukin amazing plant and its getting revegged and out to the lads, so its one of those plants that forms nugs like loganberries which just get fatter and pinker...its a solid deep cerise pink with bight thick white hairs and the smell is that sharp fruit note of red berry candy with an almost afghani back note, she went xmas tree green in the supersoil and has stayed that way, a legend in the making Don well chuffed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

fuck me, why aint i got a cut of my own gear back lmao cheers lemon lad....

aye fire me one back Zedd sounds like it needs femming pronto


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me, why aint i got a cut of my own gear back lmao cheers lemon lad....
> 
> aye fire me one back Zedd sounds like it needs femming pronto


 yeah man its a beautiful thing, im like welshie now got a boner for lights on so I can see my pink buds


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

the other pink one I grew was plushberry black cherry pheno but this is a dif level in terms of growth and stink, im looking for superpotent high yielders with good flav and this is gunna be 10 on all scores with the added novelty of pink, hope she revegges


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

hahah get better pics in the dark. i've got an ancient camera but it does a two shots mode where it does natural light so you can take pics in lights on or off.

i read good n bad things about plushberry. subs trademark frost but wasn't a great yielder

when you reveg chop half the root ball off with a bread knife and then just give them a tiny amount of water. i made the mistake of overwatering after halfing the roots when i revegged the Las SLH cut. proper wounded. scuse if i'm teaching ya to suck eggs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah get better pics in the dark. i've got an ancient camera but it does a two shots mode where it does natural light so you can take pics in lights on or off.
> 
> i read good n bad things about plushberry. subs trademark frost but wasn't a great yielder
> 
> when you reveg chop half the root ball off with a bread knife and then just give them a tiny amount of water. i made the mistake of overwatering after halfing the roots when i revegged the Las SLH cut. proper wounded. scuse if i'm teaching ya to suck eggs


 yes the plushberry yields if u feed it and grow in supersoil she feeds like crazy without huge gains so I loaded her and got 10 oz in a 30 l smart pot, saer smoked it and some of the bubble from it, nice smoke ime


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3176848


 whaddyameanthecodeaint420?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah get better pics in the dark. i've got an ancient camera but it does a two shots mode where it does natural light so you can take pics in lights on or off.
> 
> i read good n bad things about plushberry. subs trademark frost but wasn't a great yielder
> 
> when you reveg chop half the root ball off with a bread knife and then just give them a tiny amount of water. i made the mistake of overwatering after halfing the roots when i revegged the Las SLH cut. proper wounded. scuse if i'm teaching ya to suck eggs


 Don is it worth takin a cut at 5 weeks flower ...rec I could keep it alive for a month....any experience of taking late cuts in flower cos I ve not tried it?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

fuk it just had an idea im gonna try and root a growing branch....laters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

hahah we toyed with "cheapasfuck" or "youdbedaftnotto" but ya know stoners and remembering codes. 

I've not actually had a taste of plush but everyone fauns over anything sub releases. not knocking his gear i've used it plenty in stuff i've made. 

and yeah you can take snips that late, i'd take a couple and just stick em in water on a windowsill they'll take a good while to revert back to veg and probably look hungry hippo by time you see roots but should work.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah we toyed with "cheapasfuck" or "youdbedaftnotto" but ya know stoners and remembering codes.
> 
> I've not actually had a taste of plush but everyone fauns over anything sub releases. not knocking his gear i've used it plenty in stuff i've made.
> 
> and yeah you can take snips that late, i'd take a couple and just stick em in water on a windowsill they'll take a good while to revert back to veg and probably look hungry hippo by time you see roots but should work.


 ive grown out a bit of subs gear and always found them healthy vibrant plants but I don't get high of his gear so its just the flav and bag appeal that was commercial, his stuff is great for newb growers and the supersoil is a no brainer and is good for confidence cos yields are very good....but his gear is no way as good as he claims ...looks the part but I wanna get high not just stoned


----------



## numberfour (Jun 11, 2014)

Alright lads, need to vent off.

5 months without a grow now n down to the last 8th for me and the Mrs  

Had some shit with my old landlord (non growing related) and moved. New private landlord turning out to be a right twat, gave a list of jobs he wanted to do in the house and then fucked off on holiday. I cant grow as he wants access all over the house. Was looking to start growing in April. 

I've not relied upon any one for over 10 years, and in that time lost a lot of contacts for buying. The ones I still have don't / wont sell Oz's anymore only 10/20 bags of crap. 

Bought 120 seeds including 7x BB flavours last year and had to sit back and watch others growing and smoking em on this forum lol...its fucking torture.

Keep what you have going on here guys, don't end up as fucked as me!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

numberfour said:


> Alright lads, need to vent off.
> 
> 5 months without a grow now n down to the last 8th for me and the Mrs
> 
> ...


 your landlord has no right to do this, you have to give him permission....its in the contract..... do u have a contract?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 11, 2014)

Just caught my dogs on a hedgehog in the garden managed to stop em but it don't look too good...little bastards phones RSPCA and they are closed on Wednesday lol...poor little sod


----------



## numberfour (Jun 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> your landlord has no right to do this, you have to give him permission....its in the contract..... do u have a contract?


Yeah we have a contact, just going through it now.

Access and Inspection, We agree to permit the landlords or professional advisors or workmen appointed by the landlords to enter the property at reasonable hours during the tenancy subject to prior notice to view the state and condition therof and to carry out necessary repairs.

We agree to permit the landlords or professional advisors or workmen appointed by the landlords to enter the property in the case of an emergency to carry out any necessary remedial work

That's the only part in the contract addressing repairs / work to the house.

I actually fell out with the landlord due to him being here until 6pm most nights when we first moved in, got 2 kids...when they get home from school I don't want some fucker disturbing my quality time with them. My Mrs has / was dealing with him.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just caught my dogs on a hedgehog in the garden managed to stop em but it don't look too good...little bastards phones RSPCA and they are closed on Wednesday lol...poor little sod


 local hedgehog rescue,??

fuking roating innit lads, glad my lights are off fkin weather


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> local hedgehog rescue,??
> 
> fuking roating innit lads, glad my lights are off fkin weather


For once I agree wit ya mate its fucking roasting 2day even up here, 1st day in a week that its not been pissin down rain. Thank fuck my lights are on thru the night now for flowering. With lights off the temp in my tent is still 25c fuck sake


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> For once I agree wit ya mate its fucking roasting 2day even up here, 1st day in a week that its not been pissin down rain. Thank fuck my lights are on thru the night now for flowering. With lights off the temp in my tent is still 25c fuck sake


yeh these tents sweat ta fuk, lol, i flower 7.30-7.30 now but my veg is on at 5 fukfukfuk


anyone got a couple of them big fabric pots round or sqaure? just need 2 like 20 litres or a bit more/?

lemmi know if anyone has n what u want for em.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2014)

numberfour said:


> Yeah we have a contact, just going through it now.
> 
> Access and Inspection, We agree to permit the landlords or professional advisors or workmen appointed by the landlords to enter the property at reasonable hours during the tenancy subject to prior notice to view the state and condition therof and to carry out necessary repairs.
> 
> ...


 it should read 24 hours notice unless they suspect improper use, you should not have signed a contract that allows unrestricted access by your landlord, get the fuk out go to a proper letting agent get a copy of a proper rental agreement, refuse to pay the rent due to duress etc


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Don is it worth takin a cut at 5 weeks flower ...rec I could keep it alive for a month....any experience of taking late cuts in flower cos I ve not tried it?


I took a cookie cut in week 5 last time. took a long long time to fully kick in to veg, also got a reveg back up in this lot, looks no diff to seed one same pheno, next to it. that week 5 cut is now the mum in the room!


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2014)

a reveg is easy, trying to air layer a flowering plant would be very hard i reckon. show us a pic of the pink plant you cunt!

please...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 11, 2014)

Evening all

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/06/11/motorcycle-jump-plane_n_5483537.html?1402484942


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> ps4 worth getting yet? no games really taking my fancy, i think loads should be due soon.


Well after watching I don't know how many hours of E3 press conferences over the last 2 days the answer is no.
Not until summer next year.


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2014)

i thought not, to be honest i'm more happy playing the older games anyway, i've been playing black ops lately, stopped playing ghosts after a week and i dont like the look of this new advanced warfare either


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 11, 2014)

@garybhoy, email m8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 11, 2014)

IMAX Bradford, the largest in Europe and they're not showing Godzilla .

CUNTS!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 11, 2014)

My seedlings have responded well to the hps the last few days can I bring the light closer now?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 11, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> My seedlings have responded well to the hps the last few days can I bring the light closer now? View attachment 3177155


Cant even see the seedlings there still that small, but yeah u can have ur light closer I start wit mine about a foot above the plants and adjust as necessary


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cant even see the seedlings there still that small, but yeah u can have ur light closer I start wit mine about a foot above the plants and adjust as necessary


Lol its a 1.2 tent I took from the front of it farther back so you could get an idea of where lights was ....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 11, 2014)

here she is the other same really just lagging behind a lil


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

@ don, stole it off tumblr mate! And no I'm not on that shit lol


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 11, 2014)

My clothes fucking stink after starting chop


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

the exo is taking a diff shape in the supersoil all the lower branching that stays low has climbed to the next tier so I got a bush with extreme vigorous growth, last night I had 5 cm growth and it looks like she is hungry cos shes gown so fast but I know there is a shit ton of nutes that even exo cant scoff in 2 weeks flower, so its just lemon green tops till she catches up with herself, I rec the plant given the chance doesn't like N loading mid stretch and left to itself doesn't fully green up till after stretch, the oyster shell kelp and alf alfa are doing there job keeping the leaves healthy with all those trace and amino etc, just off outside to turn another wheelie bin of soil which is taking on a nice dark almost black colour from the teas and seaweed, I rec the key to this stuff is plenty microbial life so weekly feeding with teas followed by aeration then u can use it 100 % neat, just transplant up from coco in 1.5 l pots to supersoil in 11 l pots, as soon as uve potted up its all done bar the watering, no stress, only decision I have to make is how much water do they need and tea once a week if I cba


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

i havent given my exo any N in about 3 weeks, initally she needed it but now, shes doing just fine,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

Morning all, just found this in another thread for BB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @ don, stole it off tumblr mate! And no I'm not on that shit lol


hahah no bother, i figured out how to do it in photoshop, just 3 different colour filter layers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

cheers Sear 

Zedd, come on man spill them pics i'm dying to have a deeks lad.

Nice resin on those ladies Welshy, what's the strain, second from last pic?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

@shawny your fairy arrived tyvm

now got new fan n fan controller  now just got to find some 6" ducting an get it all plumbed in, about bloody time lol

5 Exo cuts i took the other week have all popped roots and the other 9 Exo n 6 BP are all in the prop quite happy so reckon it will only be a week or so for roots on those as well

Also decided, come harvest time im gonna swap over to coco with canna A+B, had enough of all this fucking around with soil, just cant get back into the swing of it for some reason


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers Sear
> 
> Zedd, come on man spill them pics i'm dying to have a deeks lad.
> 
> Nice resin on those ladies Welshy, what's the strain, second from last pic?


no worries

2nd to last pic im gonna guess is his cookies lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 12, 2014)

now then geezers hope your all good.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers Sear
> 
> Zedd, come on man spill them pics i'm dying to have a deeks lad.
> 
> Nice resin on those ladies Welshy, what's the strain, second from last pic?


Nah second to last is the Blue Petrols from Sin City. Smells like actual fuel.

Just got some more tester off them too, key lime pie x blue power..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

@zeddd
yeh cummon homeslice

PICS OR IT DIDENT OR NEVER HAS HAPPENED!!!




well me fucking DOG has gone offically nuts, shot up 4 mains and i aint got a fucking clue wats going on. (growth wise) everything else is fine



SAE lemm know if that congtroller works on the 6" fan


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @zeddd
> yeh cummon homeslice
> 
> PICS OR IT DIDENT OR NEVER HAS HAPPENED!!!
> ...


will do mate, lil un is off to nursery at 1230 so ill test it then


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Cheap 5" extractor/carbon filter is what I'm looking for .............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Cheap 5" extractor/carbon filter is what I'm looking for .............


ebay
25 qwid 5" filter-nobody likes em but me, they have 2 yr garuntee
5" extractor bout 40 qwid so u may as well get a 6" for 44 and reduce down

i may have a spare 5" adjustable tt thermatstic kiking about, but dont knw ya so wouldnt be ablet o srt summert. thinking about it


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ebay
> 25 qwid 5" filter-nobody likes em but me, they have 2 yr garuntee
> 5" extractor bout 40 qwid so u may as well get a 6" for 44 and reduce down
> 
> or il swap sum smoke for a adjustable thermatstaic 5" tt inline


 safe man cheers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> safe man cheers


 

furkin warm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Cheap 5" extractor/carbon filter is what I'm looking for .............


Dont bother with cheap filters, especially the unbranded ones off amazon/ebay etc, had 3 now die on me in less than 8 weeks of use from new, save up n buy a decent filter


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 12, 2014)

Sound sae hope it works alreet for ya 

So vets phoned me the hedgehog lives lol they want me to pick it up and put it back down the garden....I'm thinking about getting a rabbit hutch and keeping it.

Used the ripen on 1 plant last night try and make it finish a lil quicker


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

@shawny/ice new fan works brilliantly with the controller.........however upon closer inspection it now turns out the fan hasnt been put together properly ffs, now im gonna have to complain about that


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ebay
> 25 qwid 5" filter-nobody likes em but me, they have 2 yr garuntee
> 5" extractor bout 40 qwid so u may as well get a 6" for 44 and reduce down
> 
> or il swap sum smoke for a adjustable thermatstaic 5" tt inline


 safe man cheers


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

@sae. What brand would you recommend.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> furkin warm


I wouldn't know lol no thermometer lol need one of them yet. Shiiiid


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont bother with cheap filters, especially the unbranded ones off amazon/ebay etc, had 3 now die on me in less than 8 weeks of use from new, save up n buy a decent filter


 the cheap filters are the ones u pay a lot for upfront and they last, falso economy to buy cheap cos ull be spending more in the long run


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound sae hope it works alreet for ya
> 
> So vets phoned me the hedgehog lives lol they want me to pick it up and put it back down the garden....I'm thinking about getting a rabbit hutch and keeping it.
> 
> Used the ripen on 1 plant last night try and make it finish a lil quicker


 give it to ya ma to roast mate your lot like a bit of hedgie lol no offence


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound sae hope it works alreet for ya
> 
> So vets phoned me the hedgehog lives lol they want me to pick it up and put it back down the garden....I'm thinking about getting a rabbit hutch and keeping it.
> 
> Used the ripen on 1 plant last night try and make it finish a lil quicker


Let it free on a Heath.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 12, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> @sae. What brand would you recommend.


Honestly mate there is better people on here than me for reccommending good equipment but from what ive seen doing my own research if its below about £50 for the filter it will be shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound sae hope it works alreet for ya
> 
> So vets phoned me the hedgehog lives lol they want me to pick it up and put it back down the garden....I'm thinking about getting a rabbit hutch and keeping it.
> 
> Used the ripen on 1 plant last night try and make it finish a lil quicker


Fuckers are covered on fleas n shiz bud!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Its world cup time lads 

Edit- im now seeing why a lot of u lads have foreign misses lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

mite take a coupla pics later if anyones intrested


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mite take a coupla pics later if anyones intrested


Yewh man lets see this pink plant of urs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

lol gaz hard to believe the last one aint already hooked up, lets ask baz if he would.....?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

starting to think I mite like footy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Right im off to get the kids from school, back in a bit shit stains


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

all i can comment on is my own personall experiance wit hthe buddha filters/ witch aint been to bad tbh for the price, 

my controller will not work on that extractor ffs


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just ordered a budget extraction kit from growell . Need a thermometer and a few odd fans here and there I should be alright  now my last question is when to water .... the light now is currently 18-19 inches above top of seedlings top soil looks dry but about an inch down its darker moist soil .. is ok for another day?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mite take a coupla pics later if anyones intrested


lol howay then lad


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Just ordered a budget extraction kit from growell . Need a thermometer and a few odd fans here and there I should be alright  now my last question is when to water .... the light now is currently 18-19 inches above top of seedlings top soil looks dry but about an inch down its darker moist soil .. is ok for another day?


 sounds good Sam looks like your on it, you could give it another day or bttr still get yourself a high pressure sprayer from the garden centre and pump air into that water and spray em, the water has much more O2 and the plants don't mind being watered often cos theyre getting o2 at the roots


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all i can comment on is my own personall experiance wit hthe buddha filters/ witch aint been to bad tbh for the price,
> 
> my controller will not work on that extractor ffs


Buy a new one then ya cheap cunt they are only 6 quid on ebay lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Buy a new one then ya cheap cunt they are only 6 quid on ebay lol



lol it works on my rvk MONG!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol it works on my rvk MONG!


And ur point is fucko? U still need to get a new one for the 6" blue fan, u know a new one will work cos mine works and so does saes with our big fans,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And ur point is fucko? U still need to get a new one for the 6" blue fan, u know a new one will work cos mine works and so does saes with our big fans,



it is new thats my point,,,, works on everything but my new extractor. il just buy a propepr one ther like 15 qwid.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2014)

lovely weather glad im running at night, got 8 inch intake and 12 inch (2x6) outtake driven by 3 fans 2 of them in line to run thru the lights, got ac on stand by and temps are 71 to 78 lights on, last year wasn't allowed to run at night so progress


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovely weather glad im running at night, got 8 inch intake and 12 inch (2x6) outtake driven by 3 fans 2 of them in line to run thru the lights, got ac on stand by and temps are 71 to 78 lights on, last year wasn't allowed to run at night so progress



if i was just flowering then be all good at night, but im veggin too and the best i can do is off at 11am and on at 5pm eitherway im catching a few hours of the heat


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovely weather glad im running at night, got 8 inch intake and 12 inch (2x6) outtake driven by 3 fans 2 of them in line to run thru the lights, got ac on stand by and temps are 71 to 78 lights on, last year wasn't allowed to run at night so progress


I have to sleep in same room as mine it's fucking hard with the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol and I have a pressure sprayer totally forgot about it  shall I change water every three days to keep it fresh not stagnant or doesn't it matter?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

fuk that sleeping in the same room as your tent, sum guys even vent into the room they sleep in;


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Left work early n took the dog down the park...with my last exo spliff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

....and yes I am being the creepy guy in the bushes lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

get sum plnted ther rX


been watching this tv series fargo for past day

impressed!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

that looks fucking remote relax aint ya thought bout a guerilla grow? finished season 2 of hannibal the other day u should watch it mate is a good watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Man that's a chick walking by in the distance n i live near lot n lots of remote woodland but it's some serious effort for meh smoke...safer growing indoors in ireland me thinks lol we had flash flood warnings the day b4 yesterday so pffft lol

I was thinking of giving the forgo ting a go but I haven't had the time...same applies for season 2 of hannibal been working shite hours. Ordered half a g or pharmaceutical coke. Half a g of fishy fish fish coke n another of the same but from a different vendor all to test the waters but I'd say budworx is the lad if it's amazballs might get another 2g taster next week lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that looks fucking remote relax aint ya thought bout a guerilla grow? finished season 2 of hannibal the other day u should watch it mate is a good watch.



now then stranger, the hannibal wer it starts as hes a kid? or was that the movie?

heuston we have a problem


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then stranger, the hannibal wer it starts as hes a kid? or was that the movie?


Its a fuckin serious series ice mate watch it you'll get hooked!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its a fuckin serious series ice mate watch it you'll get hooked!


i am with fargo atm

that pic above is the ghoji, only 10 days in, shes going in bin, not fucking happy


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man that's a chick walking by in the distance n i live near lot n lots of remote woodland but it's some serious effort for meh smoke...safer growing indoors in ireland me thinks lol we had flash flood warnings the day b4 yesterday so pffft lol
> 
> I was thinking of giving the forgo ting a go but I haven't had the time...same applies for season 2 of hannibal been working shite hours. Ordered half a g or pharmaceutical coke. Half a g of fishy fish fish coke n another of the same but from a different vendor all to test the waters but I'd say budworx is the lad if it's amazballs might get another 2g taster next week lol


budworxs have been selling good sniff online for a while now, most the claims on there mate are nowt but shite especially wit the sniff, proofs in the testing i spose, budworxs been around a longtime tho.

u got that link for the mandrax? seemed too cheap n too strong a dosage tbh but ill have a look for research purpose's lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

hermie or straight up male? dunno havent had shit hermie before.? hmmfmfmfmf

catching up on old quotez rambo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now then stranger, the hannibal wer it starts as hes a kid? or was that the movie?
> 
> heuston we have a problem


The series starts as an adult...you would make her hermie lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The series starts as an adult...you would make her hermie lol



na been googling on th eold tinterweb and its known trait , the dog kush is fine, the exo and livers is fine, now its propper fucked my perp up, dog and ghoi was summer holiday money. i feel sum of these seedlings 12-12 fs going int.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> budworxs have been selling good sniff online for a while now, most the claims on there mate are nowt but shite especially wit the sniff, proofs in the testing i spose, budworxs been around a longtime tho.
> 
> u got that link for the mandrax? seemed too cheap n too strong a dosage tbh but ill have a look for research purpose's lol


There are only 2 sellers on agora n that one's south Africa if I remember I just searched the chemical name you gave...some Asians on there say they have access to 300+ chemicals and will make whatever you like I'll find their name if u like lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

that means i gotta use agora shitty search lol wheres the link???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na been googling on th eold tinterweb and its known trait , the dog kush is fine, the exo and livers is fine, now its propper fucked my perp up, dog and ghoi was summer holiday money. i feel sum of these seedlings 12-12 fs going int.


Im busting ur balls mate. That's a full fuckin blown hermie spray it with water. N get that fucker out of there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im busting ur balls mate. That's a full fuckin blown hermie spray it with water. N get that fucker out of there.



thats just a small branch, i may go round pickeing em all of tomoz and keep a eye, just must make sure to get em all if i go that route, shes like 3 ft tall i really dont wanna bin her suprcropped and topped, fuksake


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

mssource is the name but it's not 300+ chem their like a factory they have access to everything lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats just a small branch, i may go round pickeing em all of tomoz and keep a eye, just must make sure to get em all if i go that route, shes like 3 ft tall i really dont wanna bin her suprcropped and topped, fuksake


If you have the time go for it bud, the clones apparently turn out grand


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mssource is the name but it's not 300+ chem their like a factory they have access to everything lol


generic anything relax u dont think they are the first to offer up ''any'' pharm highs do you lol disappointed mate did u see my recommendation for the hash technohippy, pretty much ya biggest uk online vendor there is and been around years, but anyway it came with a FUCKING link you cunt.... lolol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk that sleeping in the same room as your tent, sum guys even vent into the room they sleep in;


fuck sleeping in a vented room!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> generic anything relax u dont think they are the first to offer up ''any'' pharm highs do you lol disappointed mate did u see my recommendation for the hash technohippy, pretty much ya biggest uk online vendor there is and been around years, but anyway it came with a FUCKING link you cunt.... lolol


Man they have good feedback! I always go by feedbacks n the forms nigga! I'm on the telly mobile phone bitch it won't let me copy my.link you thundering whore lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 12, 2014)

day 4 from seed (day 3 hps)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you have the time go for it bud, the clones apparently turn out grand


yeh got them, even got the top to root!! as i said if i wanna learn to do summert il do it properly or not at all

il go plucking


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

this is the search for the drug name http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/search none of em worth a wank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Then send mssource a fuckin message n ask those asian fellas for a number 62 with extra umphhhh lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Then send mssource a fuckin message n ask those asian fellas for a number 62 with extra umphhhh lol


mssource dont even come up in a search u stoned fucktard?!? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Ah man swear? Lol sorry lemme see lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Here man sorry 
http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/user/mssource


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here man sorry
> http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/user/mssource


lmao your killing me geezer lol i just want a link to the listing of course i found him but hes got 100s of listings.

world cup get in. u watching it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Man I'm way 2 high for this what do u want from me! Lol fuckin el send em a message lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Agora this agora that.....fukin druggies! 

Wer did u get ur coins at relax???


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

no just the link to the listing youve said about??? if you search for the drug name hes not mentioned, but u expect me to search over 400 listings for your ''recommendation'' lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no just the link to the listing youve said about??? if you search for the drug name hes not mentioned, but u expect me to search over 400 listings for your ''recommendation'' lmao


Or just do without, or is that not an option lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Wait, I said those guys could probably mix u up what ur looking for lol. I'd initially searched the name you posted on here n a African seller n some Indian seller have em n that was it only 2 search results turned up.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Or just do without, or is that not an option lol


i seen a few listings for mandrax mate this is strictly research lmao most are just scams its a highly sought drug many will take the chance,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Agora this agora that.....fukin druggies!
> 
> Wer did u get ur coins at relax???


Localbitcoins.com is gonna be where imma make my next by, found a fella in Dublin doing a bank transfer n he's got great stats...I'll let u know lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Localbitcoins.com is gonna be where imma make my next by, found a fella in Dublin doing a bank transfer n he's got great stats...I'll let u know lol


Probly wer Ill use too, did u not say u had ordered? Did u get them coins on localbitcoin?

Some of them on localbitcoin have well good stats too, what about the place in dublin that sells them? Gsm solutions or something, I wonder would they take payment over the phone for them?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i seen a few listings for mandrax mate this is strictly research lmao most are just scams its a highly sought drug many will take the chance,


Aye research lol, and the only way to really research is to try and test for yourself lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Did you search for Methaqualone? Do a search for it that's the fancy name lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

u got a feking lol machine in dublin i think that sells coins???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Probly wer Ill use too, did u not say u had ordered? Did u get them coins on localbitcoin?


Yeah but from virvox but it had 2 many charges so not recommending em was short 4e thanks to those bell ends for me g of charley lol madness


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u got a feking lol machine in dublin i think that sells coins???


Yeah I'm fing dublin we don't all live there


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did you search for Methaqualone? Do a search for it that's the fancy name lol


i done that and mandrax n your boys name wasnt in the search meaning id fucking search them 400 listings for nothing ya useless wanker lolol

the south african vendor would be the best bet that the best source for the drug nowdays, but his only feedback for mandrax is poor so not the best idea me thinks lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u got a feking lol machine in dublin i think that sells coins???


Aye I mentioned it in my last post, gsm solutions I think


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd say try a few samples from a few vendors n sus it out! That American source.kind from Africa but a comment suggested they're roofies lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I mentioned it in my last post, gsm solutions I think


yeah mate thats the only way i knew i read it in the forum lol wasnt it a newb ages ago his first post?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate thats the only way i knew i read it in the forum lol wasnt it a newb ages ago his first post?


Aye and I just checked their website, u can buy bitcoin vouchers on there, 10e, 25e, 50e and 100e. Just had a quick look but worth checkin them out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah nidge, he's on the irish thread, nice lad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye and I just checked their website, u can buy bitcoin vouchers on there, 10e, 25e, 50e and 100e. Just had a quick look but worth checkin them out


Link lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

...lazy fuckin irish lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Link lol


No sweat m8

http://www.gsmsolutions.ie/shop/71-bitcoin

See I ain't a spastic lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.gsmsolutions.ie/shop/71-bitcoin


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

The vouchers must come with code a code on them
Or something that u can then put in ur bitcoin wallet?? Wonder how many u get for 100e and what rate they give u? Gone buy one relax and let me know lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a really good link mate, might just do it like that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The vouchers must come with code a code on them
> Or something that u can then put in ur bitcoin wallet?? Wonder how many u get for 100e and what rate they give u? Gone buy one relax and let me know lol


It says its based on current market rates with a flx of between 3-5%. They send u a voucher with a weakness u follow enter the pin on the voucher n send to wallet seems sweet n paypal accepted lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's a really good link mate, might just do it like that


If u do, check what rate u should get before u do it and then see what u do get for 100e and compare the difference just too see


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

It's on the site lol look to ur right lol their going at a great price everyone else is about 500e ish their like 440 

http://www.gsmsolutions.ie/shop/bitcoin/444-100-bitcoin-voucher.html


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's on the site lol look to ur right lol their going at a great price everyone else is about 500e ish their like 440
> 
> http://www.gsmsolutions.ie/shop/bitcoin/444-100-bitcoin-voucher.html


Open ur eyes m8, that rates based on block chains rate not the rate they give u lol. I might just email them and ask them what I'd get ATM for 100e


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got my new puppy home 2 days early cos the mum needed a break from the 13 pups feeding from her, so she is settling in great and playing about wit my boy dog, fucking over the moon I am,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've mailed them relax so well see what they say....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've mailed them relax so well see what they say....[/QUOTE
> 
> Sound bud ur on the ball there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Relax, seen this and thot u might like it to go with ur tuxedo tshirt or whatever it was u got lol

http://www.awesomeinventions.com/shop/suit-shirt/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Relax, seen this and thot u might like it to go with ur tuxedo tshirt or whatever it was u got lol
> 
> http://www.awesomeinventions.com/shop/suit-shirt/


now that's just tacky lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> now that's just tacky lol


classy u mean...................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

Someone gonna hook me up with an agora invite then lads?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

got some nice photos no idea how to upload them its asking for a url


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Make sure you have the metadata/exif cleaned then click the 'upload a file' on the bottom right of where we type out text in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice one RELAX. come on Zedd, get crackalacking man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

No worries I had the same issue, think you just need a referral link n that one's my personal one alot of the ones you find online a phishing scams.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got some nice photos no idea how to upload them its asking for a url


ignore that button you are trying to use and instead use "upload a file" button which is in the bottom right corner of the reply text box next to "post reply"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

just drag the image into the comment box and done. or email em and il host em for you>


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

said there was a problem uploading the file......?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> said there was a problem uploading the file......?


email to me and il do em OR
http://www.anony.ws/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

.......... like waiting for porn to buffer this


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 13, 2014)

whats up ads whos going to mother this rooted dippy ellsy then?lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

@ReLaX if ur about, gsm solutions say they give u 0.22233118 of a bitcoin for ur 100e voucher at the min, but can go up or down. Work that out to what u would get off localbitcoins and see what's best

Worked it out and it's a wee bit better than localbitcoin, should be easier and faster tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Email ic3!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

got 5 weeks to go !


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

fuck me i've waited all this time to see your amazing grows and that's the best you could do....................


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

and 5 weeks more gtf! be done in a week that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Loool bet those tiles are heated n all u upper class arse bandit lol lookin good zeddd FINALLY IT HAPPENED LOL


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

why you taking plants into the en suite to photo them? thats madness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

looks banging that Zedd. 5 weeks to go? how many you at now?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> why you taking plants into the en suite to photo them? thats madness


cosz thats how he rolls yo!


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

i take razzle for a shit, he takes a half oz plant, different strokes them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> i take razzle for a shit, he takes a half oz plant, different strokes them


lololol

is a nice lavvy tho innit?

so whats everyones day been like? not really sunny here but muggy as fuk, nasty, ass crak swamp goin on


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks banging that Zedd. 5 weeks to go? how many you at now?


 Its at day 26 in that photo and heres some more


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

btw ghb cunt this has been given plain water no shizz ha and yes has 4 to 5 more weeks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Jaysus zedd stop spamming with all those pics lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

she's a bonny one like


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lololol
> 
> is a nice lavvy tho innit?
> 
> so whats everyones day been like? not really sunny here but muggy as fuk, nasty, ass crak swamp goin on


 limestone with heated floors


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

all credit to the breeder, ive never seen a quality plant so far on for her days....Don u gotta give credit wheres its due, were u aware of the pink pheno that is fast and heavy yielding...holy fukin grail of breeding no?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> limestone with heated floors


Fookin knew ur floor would be heated lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus zedd stop spamming with all those pics lol


 you liking my shiny leaves man?


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

it's not his floor relax, he's just borrowing it.

what strain is it? looks lovely, she's getting what she needs.............. for the time being


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's not his floor relax, he's just borrowing it.
> 
> what strain is it? looks lovely, she's getting what she needs.............. for the time being


 its a cross of chem dawg with others I think don named it but cant remember so I call it pinky stinky cos it hums


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

@zeddd looking good m8, looking far on as fuck too! Any luck with these cuts yet m8, could do with them ASAP to get them vegged and enough clones for me next run, 6-7 weeks left on this one and I wanna get another in straight away this time, if not I'll have to do something else next run


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its a cross of chem dawg with others I think don named it but cant remember so I call it pinky stinky cos it hums


Lmao, ur makin quite a habit of renaming peoples cuts ain't ya!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Think I'll rename the psychosis if I get it...."hardasfucktogeturhandson"


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @zeddd looking good m8, looking far on as fuck too! Any luck with these cuts yet m8, could do with them ASAP to get them vegged and enough clones for me next run, 6-7 weeks left on this one and I wanna get another in straight away this time, if not I'll have to do something else next run


 any day now , the slh rootes yesterday so hope the psychos will in next few days....thought u were waitin on ice now cos hes got the psycho batton now....I send it on soon as mate


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

how do you know it has 5 weeks left though~? grown it before?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

well its a seedling u knob so its no ones cut atm


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> how do you know it has 5 weeks left though~? grown it before?


 yeah I been growing a fuking warehouse of it in cut form u dozy c


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its a cross of chem dawg with others I think don named it but cant remember so I call it pinky stinky cos it hums


Id do the name the other way around, Stinky Pinky, u know like what u get when u poke a midgets pussy lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> any day now , the slh rootes yesterday so hope the psychos will in next few days....thought u were waitin on ice now cos hes got the psycho batton now....I send it on soon as mate


Ic3 says he'd get me one if he had his ready before u, either or m8 just tryin to get it for the next run.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

I mite post a bog shot of the z cut later, same stage as the stinky pinky (u rite gb)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well its a seedling u knob so its no ones cut atm


Never knew, thot it was a cut for some reason, who's rattled ur cage anyway ye grumpy fuck


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pm garybhoy


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Never knew, thot it was a cut for some reason, who's rattled ur cage anyway ye grumpy fuck


 lol I was jus messin with ghb its pretend grumpy, why should I be pissed off when I can grow like that lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol I was jus messin with ghb its pretend grumpy, why should I be pissed off when I can grow like that lol


Aye I think it's the strains really tho and nowt to do with the grower lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

my physco is veggin up, be ready for cuts in a few weeks, gives me time to get the cloner changed a bit fr faster rooting.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my physco is veggin up, be ready for cuts in a few weeks, gives me time to get the cloner changed a bit fr faster rooting.


Bit long for me m8 but if I've to wait I'll wait, just do a loada lemon next run


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I think it's the strains really tho and nowt to do with the grower lol


 absolutely right I just add water and it grows itself


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

So fuckin shiny zeddd I was mesmerised till now!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

see im gunna have to run the lemon for a bit now, lol,, so pissed about the ghoji.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Email Gary when u get ur finger outta ur ass


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

mountain spring watered today  coming on well  when this is done I'll pack up till Oct then I'll need help setting a perpetual


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Email Gary when u get ur finger outta ur ass


Ive pm'd u m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Excuse me for being busy and not stuck to riu all day lol, I'll have u know ive a new puppy to look after that keeps pissin everywhere


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Excuse me for being busy and not stuck to riu all day lol, I'll have u know ive a new puppy to look after that keeps pissin everywhere


Lol, stick the little fuckers nose in it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, stick the little fuckers nose in it


Been doing that then putting her on the puppy pad but she walks back off and pisses elsewhere lol, only 7 weeks old tho so just started toilet training, I should have her fully toilet trained in a cpl weeks max. Either that or im buying an outside kennel


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Think I'll rename the psychosis if I get it...."hardasfucktogeturhandson"


 you have to give that clone killer another slap cos its been so hard to replace lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Nah that shows the dog that pissing around u is bad lol every time u feed her or she drinks take her out the front garden n wait till she pees or shits then praise her n give her a treat if u see her peeing or pooing indoors n this only works if u catch em in action or seconds after a stern deep no will suffice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Been doing that then putting her on the puppy pad but she walks back off and pisses elsewhere lol, only 7 weeks old tho so just started toilet training, I should have her fully toilet trained in a cpl weeks max. Either that or im buying an outside kennel


 U should have her toilet trained in a few days mate just take her out after every meal n drink (socks balls but works) n wait till she does something the pads suck, ur basically saying it's ok to piss indoors..kinda counter productive.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah that shows the dog that pissing around u is bad lol every time u feed her or she drinks take her out the front garden n wait till she pees or shits then praise her n give her a treat if u see her peeing or pooing indoors n this only works if u catch em in action or seconds after a stern deep no will suffice.


Im perfectly aware of that and do take her out the garden after meals, sleeps and play time, but she still pisses in between times, so a firm no then shown the pee then the puppy toilet mat nxt to back door where shes meant to pee indoors, thats how ive trained every dog ive had and it works perfectly,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you have to give that clone killer another slap cos its been so hard to replace lol


Trust me zeddd if only u knew the whole situation...if I found out I had a week to live first thing I'd do is blow the cunts head off. I've severe hate for this fella, not just about the clones so theirs no need for u to fuel the fire m8, you'll get me locked up ffs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Id do the name the other way around, Stinky Pinky, u know like what u get when u poke a midgets pussy lol


lol stinky pinky already exists


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

I was out turning the soil and talkin to the mrs tellin her this much, a spade full, produces £500 of product, was wondering what a 50 l bag of this stuff could retail for, certainly costs a bit to make but nothing like nutes for a run, gonna be so many opportunities in the future I hope but genuine water only flowering soil would sell I rec


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol stinky pinky already exists


Ok just burst ma bubble then, heres me thinking I was onto something there, even zedd was going with it as well, cunt ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

pinky malinky


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

now ......where did I put that bottle of cs........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> now ......where did I put that bottle of cs........



wassat eu da pafrumm " camel scent"


----------



## Doppey (Jun 13, 2014)

Any of u girls looked at this week's lidl catalogue thing?they're getting a drip irrigation set thing in,basically all ud need to grow hydro although I may get a water pump and instead of drain to waste have it set so it uses the same water/feed.they also have dehumidifiers in atm,its like they're selling everything u need to grow bar lights and tents..
I'm fucking broke man,I need ducting for my cooltube so I've had to take my 600hps down and use my 250 cfl,I only have 3 clones vegging and one flowering anyway so I ain't running a 600 for one plant,I'll just have to take her in and out at the same time every day,its a nightmare but the flowering one was dying with heat stress so I'd rather flower her under that and get something than cook her and get nada,my temps hit 105 yesterday so fuck that.can anyone running a 600 in a cooltube tell me what ur temps average please?
Zedd email


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just scored ... got seeds in my weed if the weed is strong are they female seeds if the plant before harvest was jerkier?? Or have I just been took for a mug who likes seeds .....


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hermie. Not jerkier. X


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Any of u girls looked at this week's lidl catalogue thing?they're getting a drip irrigation set thing in,basically all ud need to grow hydro although I may get a water pump and instead of drain to waste have it set so it uses the same water/feed.they also have dehumidifiers in atm,its like they're selling everything u need to grow bar lights and tents..
> I'm fucking broke man,I need ducting for my cooltube so I've had to take my 600hps down and use my 250 cfl,I only have 3 clones vegging and one flowering anyway so I ain't running a 600 for one plant,I'll just have to take her in and out at the same time every day,its a nightmare but the flowering one was dying with heat stress so I'd rather flower her under that and get something than cook her and get nada,my temps hit 105 yesterday so fuck that.can anyone running a 600 in a cooltube tell me what ur temps average please?
> Zedd email



see this is what u get for being a cunt, most of us have a shitload of ducting kicking about and would hve sorted u out


shit happens i guess, best wait for giro day, fyi, i run 3 under 1200 hps


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Group shot in tent, my new dippy and casey seelings along with exo cuts in the prop,
Then we have, Exo, Jakes dream & Dog all 5 days into flower now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

looking nice gaz, i just ulled ut the ghoji, shes a he, and not the hermie kind, CUNT, the dog is a she tho at least, gunna have to scramble now to get summert going along side the dog, dont have a fucking clue what, i have y exo but shes only bowt a foot tall, fuksake,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Any of u girls looked at this week's lidl catalogue thing?they're getting a drip irrigation set thing in,basically all ud need to grow hydro although I may get a water pump and instead of drain to waste have it set so it uses the same water/feed.they also have dehumidifiers in atm,its like they're selling everything u need to grow bar lights and tents..
> I'm fucking broke man,I need ducting for my cooltube so I've had to take my 600hps down and use my 250 cfl,I only have 3 clones vegging and one flowering anyway so I ain't running a 600 for one plant,I'll just have to take her in and out at the same time every day,its a nightmare but the flowering one was dying with heat stress so I'd rather flower her under that and get something than cook her and get nada,my temps hit 105 yesterday so fuck that.can anyone running a 600 in a cooltube tell me what ur temps average please?
> Zedd email


 still being a cunt with your email bollox I wouldn't fukin give u the drips of my dogs cock let alone an email addy, cant see the point of you bothering us with ur tedious shit, don't care if u r rich or poor, or alive or paralysed from being beaten with a bat, change the record or fuk off imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

fuking lidl

LOVE TA, wouldnt be seen dead in that place,lmfao


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

So after being annoyed and going mad at a dealer an old friend gave me a number of someones name I knew but couldn't quite click on .. so I called and it was my old friend from new Zealand who.taught me everything about growing I was buzzed it was him explained about this seedy weed and he says where you at later to find out he.two miles down the road wtf! I go round with beers and honestly my haven of a grow home And I got freebies 4 types of weed at a gram each not alot but having the choice is just amazing so yeah I'll be around my old mate alot now as he doing indoor and outdoor grows we talking big man lol I was shocked. Anyway here some different weeds  I'm fucked allready


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking lidl
> 
> LOVE TA, wouldnt be seen dead in that place,lmfao


You've got very stuck up since u moved lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Lmao, u have to be the first person to celebrate getting seeds in their smoke l


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

What u think of them vouchers then relax? Worth a go I reckon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You've got very stuck up since u moved lol



na even in bosnia wer i used to live FUK THAT, i do ave sum class.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao, u have to be the first person to celebrate getting seeds in their smoke l


Read properly. .....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

seems like stm was happy to see an old buddy and to get free weed, result, whats big btw? re your mates grow


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seems like stm was happy to see an old buddy and to get free weed, result, whats big btw? re your mates grow


Oh aye hell be round his old mate a lot now he's a few grows on the go.......scab!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Found some old pics of my 1st ever proper grow that I got some weed at end, look at the state of what I used to grow in lmao, a 250 dual spec cfl overhead and a few household cfls round the sides, still pulled an oz dry after 9 weeks, 
We all had to start somewhere and it led me to getting hooked on growing so invested the money in better equipment,
Oh how times have changed


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Found some old pics of my 1st ever proper grow that I got some weed at end, look at the state of what I used to grow in lmao, a 250 dual spec cfl overhead and a few household cfls round the sides, still pulled an oz dry after 9 weeks,
> We all had to start somewhere and it led me to getting hooked on growing so invested the money in better equipment,
> Oh how times have changed  View attachment 3178973 View attachment 3178974 View attachment 3178975


All my old pictures we're on here, lost em whenever the site changed I think...had them on my laptop but think I got rid of them


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just went thru all the old threads I made years ago and found a load of old pics, some pics were deleted or unavailable to view now but still loads there


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u think of them vouchers then relax? Worth a go I reckon


Definitely man you'd just have to wait 2 odd days for the postman to drop it off but im probably gonna go with the dublin lad on localbitcoin thing n do a straight bank transfer n bish bash bosh more coke lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Read properly. .....


Yeah sorry stopped reading after "Just scored ... got seeds in my weed "


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Found some old pics of my 1st ever proper grow that I got some weed at end, look at the state of what I used to grow in lmao, a 250 dual spec cfl overhead and a few household cfls round the sides, still pulled an oz dry after 9 weeks,
> We all had to start somewhere and it led me to getting hooked on growing so invested the money in better equipment,
> Oh how times have changed  View attachment 3178973 View attachment 3178974 View attachment 3178975


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2014)

just done the maths, this is day 32 one of the lower buds....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone see on news about Jamaica starting to legalise weed to follow Uruguay and the usa, I thought ganja was already legal thre but obviously not, they are legalising it for religious and medical use, and anyone can be caught with up to 2 oz on them and be allowed to keep it, 
Also read somewhere that the uk government is doing research into the benefits of making some drug polivies more lenientand possibly in the future looking to follow the legalisation trend,
Heres hoping there is some truth in that as would love to see it decriminalised at least in my lifetime


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh aye hell be round his old mate a lot now he's a few grows on the go.......scab!


this is fantastic only if u was in my shoes my man! Lol he taught me from seed to outdoor grow back in NZ in 2008 what's wrong catching up with an old mate and getting a freebie as a favour .... not like I'm going round there for free smokes he is a dear friend don't you lot have good friends? I'm passionate about growing and not just cannabis who can sniff at a freebie ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Isn't it already legal for religious use?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah sorry stopped reading after "Just scored ... got seeds in my weed "


can I help that? ... hence why the grow son x


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks tasty zeddd, I thot it was more than the 21 days, mine are nearly 14 days and no where near like that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't it already legal for religious use?


I thought so but apparently not, but a blind eye was normally turned for the rastafarian movement.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> can I help that? ... hence why the grow son x


What's with the 'x' you a french Frenchay?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's with the 'x' you a french Frenchay?


Lol x


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I thought so but apparently not, but a blind eye was normally turned for the rastafarian movement.


Think they might be allowed to smoke pot over here or in England if they put up enough fuss about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Lol x


Touché


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Lol x


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3179050


I love this any more? ¿¿


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

Always paranoid about noobs lol especially if they're been a member since 2008 n didn't know seeds in pot was bad hahaha


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Always paranoid about noobs lol especially if they're been a member since 2008 n didn't know seeds in pot was bad hahaha


Isn't growing seperate from picking up with estate chavy dealers? ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

And?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And?


A question within a question. The bluff card eh. I've grown shed loads outdoors. Indoors i have done a few too. I'm not a noob man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

seeds in weed is bad

mmmmmkay?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> A question within a question. The bluff card eh. I've grown shed loads outdoors. Indoors i have done a few too. I'm not a noob man but I obviously don't know what I'm on about


But have you not done a lil bit of online reading on the subject?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 13, 2014)

Of course man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 13, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Of course man.


persistance,

i like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Mornin all, few q's...

Zedd you got the pink plant from seed or snip? I saw you said it was a chem cross, think that ones smelly cherry x (larry OG x chem d x sour d) or sweet n sour I called it. 

Or is it the smelly cherry x SLH which was called smelly fingerez. Lemon king grew out. Did he pass the cut or pips I sent him?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

snot posting pix for me now I wanna post em


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

sweet and sour ....yes mate it was ur pip....but the other ones are very diff, short stubby nice nug development too, but the Pink Pantha cut (stinky pinky has sadly gone) is tall for the veg time and looks very early to finish...those first photos were 31 days and last nights was 32


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Reveg is a must then!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 14, 2014)

Morning lads.

Zeddd eventually joining the fucking gang proper............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sweet and sour ....yes mate it was ur pip....but the other ones are very diff, short stubby nice nug development too, but the Pink Pantha cut (stinky pinky has sadly gone) is tall for the veg time and looks very early to finish...those first photos were 31 days and last nights was 32


they were only F1 so variations have been quite ranged, some satty leaning some almost all indica. some pink some not. a lot of fuelly tastes though. be all the chem genes in it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

I FUCKING HATE MY CAR !!!

that is all...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I FUCKING HATE MY CAR !!!
> 
> that is all...


 I fukin hate it when my wife smashes them up, got 3 now one a write off but in the drive under a tarp all 280 bhp, bought the wife a new polo with 60 bhp ha ha she don't know what those figures mean but she can get insured ffs, never having anyone on my policy again, thinking of getting my 3+ l hatchback supercharged to 550 bhp but tbh theres other ways to spend money....im not askin gaz but wha happened man?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 14, 2014)

Afternoon all


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 14, 2014)

My seedlings just get bigger and bigger


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2014)

that's the point sam, if it gets smaller call a doctor.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> that's the point sam, if it gets smaller call a doctor.


Very blunt .... I do know just happy ain't done a grow in a while sorry.for being happy cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

We don't take kindly to happiness on here.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I fukin hate it when my wife smashes them up, got 3 now one a write off but in the drive under a tarp all 280 bhp, bought the wife a new polo with 60 bhp ha ha she don't know what those figures mean but she can get insured ffs, never having anyone on my policy again, thinking of getting my 3+ l hatchback supercharged to 550 bhp but tbh theres other ways to spend money....im not askin gaz but wha happened man?


Electrics have all fucked up mate, my boot wont open, windows stuck fully open, central locking keeps unlocking itself, 
And there is a cpl other things as well, just pissed about windows cos its starting to rain and ive no garage to put it in. Ive tried to wedge them up but no success and all garages round my way are shut aft 1pm on saturdays


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Very blunt .... I do know just happy ain't done a grow in a while sorry.for being happy cunt


Its not ur being happy that annoys us, its the repetitive, monotonous shite u keep spouting every day, and dont even get me started on ur pics, who wants to see ur 2 day old seedlings, come back when you have something interesting to say or show


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Electrics have all fucked up mate, my boot wont open, windows stuck fully open, central locking keeps unlocking itself,
> And there is a cpl other things as well, just pissed about windows cos its starting to rain and ive no garage to put it in. Ive tried to wedge them up but no success and all garages round my way are shut aft 1pm on saturdays


 ummmm may be worth disconnecting the battery and re connecting see if that re boots the cpu


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

ahhh common u harsh b s im liking sam the cop s seedlings


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

old school to me is this..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

Been a while sine ive had a day to ponder over the board's, thing's are looking champ up in here folk's, think i'll wait for mine to get on a bit before any pic's lol, but here's my keeper Dog, had her about 3 1/2 years and still one of my fav's!
 
Then clone from the mum got eventually lost but not before leaving a bunch of pip's that so far have all grew out like clone's from the maiden plant. This will be the first time ive ran her myself in a year or so, man its good to get back!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Been a while sine ive had a day to ponder over the board's, thing's are looking champ up in here folk's, think i'll wait for mine to get on a bit before any pic's lol, but here's my keeper Dog, had her about 3 1/2 years and still one of my fav's!
> View attachment 3179602
> Then clone from the mum got eventually lost but not before leaving a bunch of pip's that so far have all grew out like clone's from the maiden plant. This will be the first time ive ran her myself in a year or so, man its good to get back!!


 im about to flip my first dog tonite whats the stretch like on her mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ummmm may be worth disconnecting the battery and re connecting see if that re boots the cpu


Tried that already mate, changed all fuses, basically stripped it down and rebuilt it and its still fucked, im at a loss as to whats causing it so its gonna need to go into a garage on monday


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its not ur being happy that annoys us, its the repetitive, monotonous shite u keep spouting every day, and dont even get me started on ur pics, who wants to see ur 2 day old seedlings, come back when you have something interesting to say or show


Its a grow site can post wat I like. Like any of you lot you are proud of your grows right? I am and like to express that take a prozac you cunt I'm not being bullied off this page you'll see u cunt


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im about to flip my first dog tonite whats the stretch like on her mate?


There's been some with BIG stretch, ive only grew this one, hit the jackpot first pip, its one of the stockier one's but still doubles up!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im about to flip my first dog tonite whats the stretch like on her mate?


i flipped my dog about 10 days bak, ther stretch is nuts, and thats with the light down low, shoots out lil bracnhes eevryware

il do a pic shortly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

dog day 7-10 flower, stetched like a mutherfucker, think thats over now, on with the bud production.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

alright geezers, zedd thwt pinky stinky thing looks fire mate lovely looking looks like the pre cookies in purple comparisson.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Dub...vot iz dat?


----------



## Doppey (Jun 14, 2014)

TE="zeddd, post: 10601851, member: 722065"]still being a cunt with your email bollox I wouldn't fukin give u the drips of my dogs cock let alone an email addy, cant see the point of you bothering us with ur tedious shit, don't care if u r rich or poor, or alive or paralysed from being beaten with a bat, change the record or fuk off imo[/QUOTE]wtf is it with u cunts?!u all talk the talk and give it out but u can't fucking take it back.I can't even be fucked arguing with u lot,ur borderline embarrassing.and don't start ur shite again,I offered to meet up,ok it was for a cut but if anything had happened at least it would have been face to face like men,not just keyboard gangster shit
Zedd email


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yo guys


----------



## Doppey (Jun 14, 2014)

E="Garybhoy11, post: 10602222, member: 260286"]Anyone see on news about Jamaica starting to legalise weed to follow Uruguay and the usa, I thought ganja was already legal thre but obviously not, they are legalising it for religious and medical use, and anyone can be caught with up to 2 oz on them and be allowed to keep it, 
Also read somewhere that the uk government is doing research into the benefits of making some drug polivies more lenientand possibly in the future looking to follow the legalisation trend,
Heres hoping there is some truth in that as would love to see it decriminalised at least in my lifetime[/QUOTE]
Law is for the blind obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men-u can buy everything u need to grow,including seeds,legally,what more do u want gman,just keep ur puss shut and it's all good


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

Fuckin hell ice that dog aint half stretched to fuck, ive got 1 in flower for 6 days now and its took a stretch but not as bad as urs there is a lot less space between nodes on mine, how close u got ur light to the top of canopy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> View attachment 3179705 View attachment 3179706 Yo guys


Under fed N hungry plants,,,,,,, nice


----------



## Doppey (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Isn't it already legal for religious use?


No but they let them get on with it,basically turn a blind eye,cause the rastas grow and smoke their own and don't sell it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

about 5" gary, i vegged mine for 8 weeks tho and topped her. be cool,


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dub...vot iz dat?


cherry or pre 2010 cookies was used in the making of the true gsc. it is Gdp x tahoe og x dyrban poison f2


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

this is from matt riot.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3179724 View attachment 3179725


Stop it man ur makin me want another haha


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> this is from matt riot.


Wrong pic the black cherry is grade though can find the description for the other


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stop it man ur makin me want another haha


Lol yeah u say that but when its keeping u up all night whining u wont be as eager, im loving having her but its like having a newborn baby for the 1st cpl weeks, and the wife aint a dog person so its up to me to do everything.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh and relax thats her pretty much toilet trained already, I take her out after meals and sleeps, but if she needs inbetween she sits at back door whining to get out lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 14, 2014)

Actually I better take the pics of pup down dont want them stored in Baz's wank bank for later do I lol


Talking of Baz has he been about recently aint seen any post or that in a while now


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> cherry or pre 2010 cookies was used in the making of the true gsc. it is Gdp x tahoe og x dyrban poison f2


 looks banging and well grown, pretty interested to see what secondaries this pink one fades to


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> View attachment 3179705 View attachment 3179706 Yo guys


 yo....need help?


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 14, 2014)

yh plz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

THAT IS ALL.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

What's that ice? Little jimmy's fallen down a well?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's that ice? Little jimmy's fallen down a well?



lol fukoff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

muahaha minion, i say fukoff, u did as ordered,

good lad now!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> muahaha minion, i say fukoff, u did as ordered,
> 
> good lad now!


What goes on in that head of yours lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What goes on in that head of yours lol


more da yaw blad, 

still wounded the ghoji was a he, bastard, i blame bizzle.
physcosis looking really nice now, ready for cuts in 2 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, sick dose about that mate some stretch on ur dog let's hope it stays fem lol the one upside Is you'll see the nanners a mile off #tightnodesnotevenonce lol


I'm fuckin with you btw tbh I'm jealous of u lucky fuckers and your daily updates fuck even zeddds postin pics now lol fuckin bullshit haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, sick dose about that mate some stretch on ur dog let's hope it stays fem lol the one upside Is you'll see the nanners a mile off #tightnodesnotevenonce lol
> 
> 
> I'm fuckin with you btw tbh I'm jealous of u lucky fuckers and your daily updates fuck even zeddds postin pics now lol fuckin bullshit haha



haha well im sure sum1 will hook u up, u may not be able to grow sum clone only goodness but least u can smoke sum, i mis my phscois. been ages now

couldnt keep teh stretch down on the DOG, light was low as it could without burnnig,,, DON did warn me 6 weeks was WAAAAy to long, and i left it another 2,

oh well i got a feeling gunna be a big bunch of buds i n cluters but we will see, putting another exo in tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Fuck it man you'll have fun playing around with her nice bit of variety going on... What are you replacing the ghoji with?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck it man you'll have fun playing around with her nice bit of variety going on... What are you replacing the ghoji with?



fuking exo, lol only thing i got in big enough to flower. gutted, get summr variatey in soon as i can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

You lads ever think of selling em clones on agora? Even ur smoke would go for a nice bit easily over 200 an oz if u sell small deals


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You lads ever think of selling em clones on agora? Even ur smoke would go for a nice bit easily over 200 an oz if u sell small deals



na wouldnt have enought tinfoil hats.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na wouldnt have enought tinfoil hats.


You wouldn't anyway, ur scared of them sites arnt ye?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You wouldn't anyway, ur scared of them sites arnt ye?



lol, not scared, just seems pointless, to much effort for extra 10-20 qwid a oz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

What effort? You know your tech n you can grow pot...selling your product at street cost without the crap? You for reals brah?? 

If you give a consistent reliable service without the scam crap ppl will pay bit bucks for ur pot bitter than 20 pounds...maybe even 26!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What effort? You know your tech n you can grow pot...selling your product at street cost without the crap? You for reals brah??



na dont like all that escrow shit and ud loose to much converting it regurly to make sure if the site got nabbed ud not loose evrything.

il pass it on to dub and my other guy, that will do me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Mkay but u can Get for noobs or promise an extra. 01 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Humidity in my fucking jars went up to 65 so I've left em open now n my house stinks ganja lol....thank fuck for the lil hydrometers I got


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Humidity in my fucking jars went up to 65 so I've left em open now n my house stinks ganja lol....thank fuck for the lil hydrometers I got



dump the bud out on a screen or a fan front grill for the night, then ja it up again tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydro, have you ordered anything yet or are you still procrastinating like a pussy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dump the bud out on a screen or a fan front grill for the night, then ja it up again tomorrow.


Yeah fuck it suppose it has to be done.been curing now since April lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah fuck it suppose it has to be done.been curing now since April lol



yeh just for one night, wont hurt and get rid of that lil bt of moistreu dont need,

italy 2-1 up,

figures, even irlend could do better and thats saying sumthing


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hydro, have you ordered anything yet or are you still procrastinating like a pussy lol


Haven't the funds at the minute m8, gtf with ur pussy u little cunt, I've had more orders on the darkweb than you'll ever have cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Irelands shite haha we all know it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

dont belive him realx, hes neevr ordered shit, gets sum manly englisher to order then ship over.. u know coz we real men her blad


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haven't the funds at the minute m8, gtf with ur pussy u little cunt, I've had more orders on the darkweb than you'll ever have cunt


Yeah well I can piss twice as high as you!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irelands shite haha we all know it.


They aren't even in it lol, who u supporting now then, next thing to u would be poland


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

this how relax rolls with his leather rims.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> They aren't even in it lol, who u supporting now then, next thing to u would be poland


Gfs German..yay Germany lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this how relax rolls with his leather rims.


If your search history could talk. Lol what the fuck do u Google to even get that lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont belive him realx, hes neevr ordered shit, gets sum manly englisher to order then ship over.. u know coz we real men her blad


Real men lmao, your a big fuckin Nancy ic3...u known it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

look hydro if u want a pice of the IC3 man u just need to ask, all i ask is u shave coz i dont lke stubble on me bellend.

thanx

search history relax?wassat then/


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look hydro if u want a pice of the IC3 man u just need to ask, all i ask is u shave coz i dont lke stubble on me bellend.
> 
> thanx
> 
> search history relax?wassat then/


Well I suppose there's plenty to go round ye fat fuck lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah I doubt you'd even stand up ice lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

u cheeky wanktards, 
f
u
k
o
f
f
fucking banish u to the gay uk thread if u keep up ur lip


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cheeky wanktards,
> f
> u
> k
> ...


Who are u to banish anyone? U just the thread idiot lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Who are u to banish anyone? U just the thread idiot lol



ahahahaha

thought ud LOVE that comment.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

lmao and zedd was.pucker smoke mate like mint and jam and purple if youcan describe a taste as purple. is that the smelly cherry you have i need purple buds back in my life il have cuts of the gdp x tahoe og x durban once im set back up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u cheeky wanktards,
> f
> u
> k
> ...


Banish? LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Banish? LOL



ohhh only took u half our, slow fucker.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow man england really suck
Little under 5 more mins now of you guys sucking....what sport are you guys good at? Hmmm?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhh only took u half our, slow fucker.


Im mobile you immobile mass of shame lol and was hitting a bong


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im mobile you immobile mass of shame lol and was hitting a bong



u have mobiles? shiyyyyat

lol we are soo bad at football


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

That ref runs like a gazelle lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That ref runs like a gazelle lol



wat was with the shaving foam?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

What the fuck are you watching lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What the fuck are you watching lol


on the pitch doylem


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2014)

"The problems were not caused by osmosis"hahahahha


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 14, 2014)

they did squirt a.line of shaving.foam shit on pitch i saw it too


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

for the dads amongst us

have a chilled fathers day lads!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

See Rambo was in last night in a drunken mess and deleted his posts again lmao......I miss nothing Rambo lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> for the dads amongst us
> 
> have a chilled fathers day lads!


Fuck I near forgot lol, was sitting thinking of what I had to do today and that wasn't in it till u said


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Ah for fuck sake u should have quotes him lol rambo u fuckin pussy!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah for fuck sake u should have quotes him lol rambo u fuckin pussy!!!


He was saying how he was pisseed and tipped a taxi driver a half o lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Lmao, oh rambo you sly fox you lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao, oh rambo you sly fox you lol


Well he either tipped him or else just left it in the taxi lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

He left it in a taxi.... Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He left it in a taxi.... Lol


Lol I think that's the more likely option


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

bahaha lol fksake, id ring em, i left a oz bak in the day and rang up and got it bak, no shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Ice, you did in ur fuck lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> See Rambo was in last night in a drunken mess and deleted his posts again lmao......I miss nothing Rambo lol


no one was answering so i just deleted them, got mashed last night n left 17g of exo in a cab along with me 14quid change, broke me fone n spilt a drink over me lappy, im really done with getting wrecked really fucking done.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Jaysus rambo!!! Imagine getting into that taxi,finding a half then ur 14 pound fair haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no one was answering so i just deleted them, got mashed last night n left 17g of exo in a cab along with me 14quid change, broke me fone n spilt a drink over me lappy, im really done with getting wrecked really fucking done.....



lmfao man yeh rambo ur getting old mate, time to hang up the preverbial spurs.


mine was resin relax not weed, like i said bak in day.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no one was answering so i just deleted them, got mashed last night n left 17g of exo in a cab along with me 14quid change, broke me fone n spilt a drink over me lappy, im really done with getting wrecked really fucking done.....


I seen them when I woke up then when I refreshed the page they wer gone lol, u must be a clumsy fucker when ur blitzed m8


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Some balls ice...I'd have counted my losses n moved on...especially for soap bar lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some balls ice...I'd have counted my losses n moved on...especially for soap bar lol.


This is ic3 wer talkin about here....he holds onto his pounds like prisoners ffs


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

i am mg, and it was the last of me last oz so feeling it this morning, and your right ice im way too old for this shit its the booze tho 2x70cl of vods n sniff on top i didnt no what the fuck i was doing tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

How does that call even sound " hey, I was that behemoth of an English man u had in the back of your taxi...u mind checking if I left my drugs behind or I'll find your family n cut each n everyone of those fuckers to the bone"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i am mg, and it was the last of me last oz so feeling it this morning, and your right ice im way too old for this shit its the booze tho 2x70cl of vods n sniff on top i didnt no what the fuck i was doing tbh


U must have the worst comedowns/hangovers


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U must have the worst comedowns/hangovers


tbh i aint mate, i dont really get that hungover very pissed off mind but not hungover lol thats a plus i spose....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Well u could always do a few more lines for a lil courage n track down that half haha. Is the laptop ok?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 15, 2014)

Morning all, another year older.......bollocks

happy fathers day to all my fellow child sufferers lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well u could always do a few more lines for a lil courage n track down that half haha. Is the laptop ok?


laptop is working thank fuck, no more lines mate no more booze, i had a liver n kidney function test a few wks ago results for the liver function werent great as to be expected i spose lol 

of course i rang em last night, but carnt imagine i sounded like the most sane of people n was just longed off.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

So u hear ur kidneys n livers fooked so u decide to go at it again lol sounds like the docs challenged you....challenge accepted lol jk stick to pot man, if u ever feel like u wanna go mad hit 5 consecutive bongs n you'll be dandy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

yehu need to ring em bak today just say i left 14 qwid and a bitof smoke in the taxi, say they can keep a eigth or u will see them again and u u will hurt them.

my livers fucked too, great innit!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 15, 2014)

Found this, might be a decent read for someone lol

Everything you wanted to know about cannabinoids: Pharmacology of THC
By Matthew Lazenka | June 13th 2014 02:01 PM | Print | E-mail | Track Comments 
 
Internal struggle of the mind
*More Articles*

Everything you wanted to know about cannabinoids: Pharmacology of THC
The Healthcare Law Is Definitely Not Working As Proposed
Everything you wanted to know about cannabinoids: What are cannabinoids?
All Articles
*About Matthew*
I am a postdoctoral fellow who received a PhD in neuroscience in 2013. My PhD research focused on the long-term effects of THC....

View Matthew's Profile




Matthew Lazenka Most of you are likely aware that THC is the chemical in marijuana that gets you “high,” thus it is considered the main “psychoactive” constituent of marijuana. Roger Adams first isolated the constituents of marijuana in the 1940s, but it was not until the 1960s that Mechoulam and Gaoni determined the structure for THC. 

This article’s focus is on the pharmacology of THC and its effects on one aspect of the endogenous cannabinoid system. The primary mechanism of action by which THC produces its psychoactive effects is the cannabinoid type 1 (CB1) receptor, whereas the CB2 receptor is mostly involved in immune function and deserves its own discussion. 

The evidence for the action of THC at CB1 receptors has been demonstrated by using antagonists against the CB1 receptor (molecules that bind to the receptor, but don’t increase signaling). These studies primarily use Rimonabant (SR141716A), which was pulled from shelves in Europe because it caused suicidal ideations (among other things), or through genetic removal of CB1 receptors in mice, i.e. CB1 receptor knockout mice. 

I just want to note that Rimonabant is technically an inverse agonist, which means it reduces constitutive activity at the CB1 receptor. A rather surprising fact about THC is that it is a partial agonist, meaning, it does not produce much signaling at the CB1 receptor when compared to both endogenous ligands such as 2-AG and anadamide nor the synthetic ligands such as WIN55,212-2 or CP55,940. 

The spice compounds, which are more available now, such as CP 47,497-C8, also have higher efficacy and potency compared to THC. The figure below (PMID: 8987831) demonstrates this point regarding both the efficacy and potency of THC.






Figure 1. THC is a partial agonist as it produces much less G-protein signaling in the rat brain compared to the full agonist WIN55,212-2. Another hallmark of partial agonists is that they reduce the signaling of full agonists when added in combination with full agonists (the open symbols in the graph). 

This is why low efficacy, partial agonists, for which THC is defined as, act as antagonists in some assays. In fact, it would be expected that THC would reduce endogenous cannabinoid signaling. Also notice that THC is less potent than WIN55,212-2 as more THC is necessary to produce a maximum effect. Remember, potency has nothing to do with the effect of a drug, unless, of course, you read any media discussions of potency.

This leads me to introduce the different classes of cannabinoids, as presented in the figure below.





Figure 2. A) the phytocannabinoids that are derived from marijuana, B) some synthetic cannabinoids, C) the endogenous cannabinoids, D) the antagonist Rimonabant and E) the spice compounds.As you can gather, cannabinoids are mostly lipid in nature, which means they cross the blood/brain barrier easily and are stored in fat. This aspect of cannabinoids caused early researchers to suggest initially that cannabinoids disrupted cell membranes instead of acting at receptors. However, in the 1980s, Howlett discovered that cannabinoids acted at G-protein receptors through a pertussis toxin sensitive mechanism. These receptors, namely CB1 and CB2, were discovered by Matsuda and Munro in the early 1990s. This discovery led to the creation of CB1 knockout mice (PMID 10318961), which helped to further strengthen the role of CB1 receptors as the major contributors to the behavioral effects produced by cannabinoids.

More recent studies from Dr. Nora Volkow, the head of the National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA), have used positron emission topography (PET) imaging and an antagonist FMPEP-d2 with a radioactive fluorine [18F] to measure cannabinoid receptors in human marijuana users and non-users (PMID:2174739. 

This study demonstrated that human marijuana users demonstrate a decrease in CB1 receptors, suggesting that repeated THC exposure decreases CB1 receptor protein levels in various brain regions. 

Although this phenomenon is well known to occur in various animals, with most studies focusing on rodents, this study was the first real-time visualization in living subjects. A figure from the paper is depicted below.






Figure 3. Relative decrease in CB1 receptors in marijuana users in cortical regions compared to non-users.In conclusion, THC is a low efficacy, partial agonist which is the main psychoactive constituent of marijuana. Its effects are mediated primarily through CB1 receptors. Repeated marijuana use can decrease the expression of CB1 receptors, but the consequences of this are not fully understood. Spice compounds, unlike THC, have much higher efficacy and potency, which explains why these compounds produce stronger “highs” than THC, as per Erowid discussions.

In conclusion, THC is a low efficacy, partial agonist which is the main psychoactive constituent of marijuana. Its effects are mediated primarily through CB1 receptors. Repeated marijuana use can decrease the expression of CB1 receptors, but the consequences of this are not fully understood. 

Spice compounds, unlike THC, have much higher efficacy and potency, which explains why these compounds produce stronger “highs” than THC, as per Erowid discussions.

http://www.science20.com/internal_struggle_of_the_mind/blog/everything_you_wanted_to_know_about_cannabinoids_pharmacology_of_thc-138539


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So u hear ur kidneys n livers fooked so u decide to go at it again lol sounds like the docs challenged you....challenge accepted lol jk stick to pot man, if u ever feel like u wanna go mad hit 5 consecutive bongs n you'll be dandy


i have issues mate that no amount of tissues are gonna solve lol 

im a addict n my names sam lmfao better to laugh than cry i spose....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> laptop is working thank fuck, no more lines mate no more booze, i had a liver n kidney function test a few wks ago results for the liver function werent great as to be expected i spose lol
> 
> of course i rang em last night, but carnt imagine i sounded like the most sane of people n was just longed off.......


Vodkas probly one of the worser things u could drink too. I left an iphone In a taxi once, when I rang them the guys says next run he's doin near mine he'd drop it in and he did. Can't see much luck with a half of weed tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i have issues mate that no amount of tissues are gonna solve lol
> 
> im a addict n my names sam lmfao better to laugh than cry i spose....


Ah man ur making me regret ordering that coke now lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah man ur making me regret ordering that coke now lol


U only ordered it for research did u not? Well send it up here then and I'll tell u what it's like....research done


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U only ordered it for research did u not? Well send it up here then and I'll tell u what it's like....research done


You're right bud, since I'm taking.it for science it should be fine...FOR SCIENCE


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

did u see that link i put in the irish thread bout the coke shortage from vice.com, i like vice but i dunno bout that, in 15yrs of being around gear ive never nown a drought?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> did u see that link i put in the irish thread bout the coke shortage from vice.com, i like vice but i dunno bout that, in 15yrs of being around gear ive never nown a drought?


Nah mate n ur bang on lol looking forward to the difference between the fishy cola n the pharma...following vice on Facebook...had no idea how much shot they've done but the lad on acid at the dog show has to be in my top5. Tech hippy pricy but imma be getting few g's of each his stuff after I'm done trying the coke...wanna get some edibles 2


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

fuk me sae, bit heavy for early sunday monring

im watching ufc from last night.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

missus just found me weed RESULT!!!! change is still missing tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

good morning, Rambo mate whatcha doin....2 bottlesffffs... any mate of yours should tell you....tooooo fukin much mate even your body cant take that, theres a lotta love for you man don't go jillin yaself cos whose gonna be bringing up your kids and getting called dad, not you if u in a box in the synagogue


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Found this, might be a decent read for someone lol
> 
> Everything you wanted to know about cannabinoids: Pharmacology of THC
> By Matthew Lazenka | June 13th 2014 02:01 PM | Print | E-mail | Track Comments
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

also some poor stoner now has radioactive fluorine (one chemistrys bad boys) in his brain lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> missus just found me weed RESULT!!!! change is still missing tho lol


lol fuksake, bit fatty cumming up then.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

your right zedd n i know that but the booze has gripped harder than any drug ive ever had, even that liver n kidney test aint worked, im seriously thinking of trying to get some antiabuse tabs from the net cause the doc didnt give a fuck just gave me a number for the local drug n booze rehab place.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your right zedd n i know that but the booze has gripped harder than any drug ive ever had, even that liver n kidney test aint worked, im seriously thinking of trying to get some antiabuse tabs from the net cause the doc didnt give a fuck just gave me a number for the local drug n booze rehab place.


thers sum diffrent ones, used em bak in the day,,, so the same jo, i just cant remeber the names for em.

i feel for ya on the drink, u know ive had my addictions but drink is worse, u can actually die of a drink rattle, as bad as it seems a 3 month jail sentance would do u grand lad! go clump a copper to get state free detox!

shitty situation spec wen kids are about coz u just cant detox coz u cant just ignore em, fuksakehope u srot it ot coz ur a sound lad when not in drink.


@hydro email


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> missus just found me weed RESULT!!!! change is still missing tho lol


Fuckin el rambo u lucky fucker!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

anyone got an agora signup link for me,
inbox us it, thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Sent


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

ice lmao thinking outside the therapy box, but I would do the following if I couldn't stop it....ayahuasca retreat....helps many.....iboga (ibogaine) clinic, ditto


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice lmao thinking outside the therapy box, but I would do the following if I couldn't stop it....ayahuasca retreat....helps many.....iboga (ibogaine) clinic, ditto


seen bits about that looks.mental, and rqmbo got my shit sorted new battery nd top will get sent next eeek so email me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice lmao thinking outside the therapy box, but I would do the following if I couldn't stop it....ayahuasca retreat....helps many.....iboga (ibogaine) clinic, ditto


Isthat the detox with the monks where u puke ur guts out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

my pal was trying to tell me there was going to be a coke shortage last night they'd collared 72kg or something looking on the news this morning they only seized 5.5kg of sniff. that's barely a dent in what comes into uk. barely a dent in rambo's intake by sounds of it.

lad you don't need AA, you should ring nhs and get a self referral for a psychiatrist man. bypass the quacks alltogether they know shite all about helping people like us. 

2 bottles of voddy though fuck me lad. you must be dying right about now wishing someone would cook you a fat fry up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

making BHO today and maybe some canna caps.


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 15, 2014)

How do all. Anyone speak to Robbie often off here?


----------



## welshwizzard (Jun 15, 2014)

I worded that like a spastic..


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my pal was trying to tell me there was going to be a coke shortage last night they'd collared 72kg or something looking on the news this morning they only seized 5.5kg of sniff. that's barely a dent in what comes into uk. barely a dent in rambo's intake by sounds of it.
> 
> lad you don't need AA, you should ring nhs and get a self referral for a psychiatrist man. bypass the quacks alltogether they know shite all about helping people like us.
> 
> 2 bottles of voddy though fuck me lad. you must be dying right about now wishing someone would cook you a fat fry up.


i was just reading this http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/Englands-World-Cup-Cocaine-Shortage n never nown it meself? a coke drought?

i gotta do sumthing don, the docs dont seem to give a fuck, i quite clearly carnt control it meself and i no its gonna kill me quick, i dont often get hungover felt ok this morning apart from the missing weed n empty pockets lol

just went to spoons for a breakfast, was fucking rank got the missus to complain n get me cash back n went to a takeaway bbq place, had a brisket wrap went down a treat, i was looking at your pics in the food section from rome the other day, looked like some lovely grub mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

alcohol is the only detox that can actually kill u..

i dont envy u matey i know ho wbad that one is.... 

i still say clump a copper


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

benzo withdrawel/detox u can also die ice, aint like i have vods on me cornflakes lol i just carnt seem to control it, carnt have a couple of drinks gotta have a whole bottle, and come 6pm i.e drink oclock i just gotta get a drink proper crave it, ive done more than me fair share of drugs and pretty much every drug to extremes but never felt as hooked on anything like i do the grog.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

aye man, I've cut ties with a lot of people i used to hang with just to cut my intake of everything down. much like yaself I have no off button, i'll keep going til there's none left or i'm unconscious. gets old eventually eh.

it's the boredom that gets me. sobriety without hobbies is like fucking jail time ( i imagine!) and you don't strike me as the type to go fishing lol.

aye the scran in Rome was incredible mate, even the not so great places still kicked the chops off the likes of Zizzi's n whatever. I've been thinking about getting a stone tile i can bung in the oven and do proper pizza's like they do thin and lush but then i'd just get even gatter eating pizza's all the bloody time.

BHO looks fucking MEAN!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

i agree its the boredom and monotony of everyday life, it suks, but syaing that, thats just a cop-out, eve tho i use that very ecuse it is a cop-out, u dont see "normal" families dads doing hard drigs and shit like that

i need a hobbie


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man, I've cut ties with a lot of people i used to hang with just to cut my intake of everything down. much like yaself I have no off button, i'll keep going til there's none left or i'm unconscious. gets old eventually eh.
> 
> it's the boredom that gets me. sobriety without hobbies is like fucking jail time ( i imagine!) and you don't strike me as the type to go fishing lol.
> 
> ...


that beer menu from rome made lol the strength of most the beers fucking el! can just imagine the chaos a beer menu like that would cause in the UK lol

geezer i been cutting ties with people the last 10yrs, fuck ive even moved abroad to try get away from it all, end of day its me n my mindframe i need to cut the ties with lol i member yrs ago saying to a drug n booze counseller that its the boredom etc n spose quite true really he said that its just another excuse a easier thing to say than im craving a buzz cause theres plenty of things to do if ya bored.

i dunno mate i really dont, i gotta try sumfing tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> benzo withdrawel/detox u can also die ice, aint like i have vods on me cornflakes lol i just carnt seem to control it, carnt have a couple of drinks gotta have a whole bottle, and come 6pm i.e drink oclock i just gotta get a drink proper crave it, ive done more than me fair share of drugs and pretty much every drug to extremes but never felt as hooked on anything like i do the grog.....


Im the same mate, same with any drug really, if I start i have to finish it all.
.every fuckin.time


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Sure when I was getting clean off the nasty stuff they made me take up gym n cardio, try hitting the gym a lil rambo once you see results ur hooked!! N when u gotta workout 6 days a week u don't have much time for impulsive behaviour...heck imma try making cheese when I get the chance lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2014)

Fuckin hell lads its a dark mood in here 2day aint it, lighten up ya bunch of morbid old cunts,
Rambo I feel for ya mate I have seen many friends and some family go off rails with alcohol and even lost a few to its abuse its a horrible nasty drug once it gets a grip of u, much worse than most illegal ones, I hope u fight it man and get urself sorted out, ur a gd bloke,

Now cheer up fucktards, the suns out and its still technically the weekend, enjoy it.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sure when I was getting clean off the nasty stuff they made me take up gym n cardio, try hitting the gym a lil rambo once you see results ur hooked!! N when u gotta workout 6 days a week u don't have much time for impulsive behaviour...heck imma try making cheese when I get the chance lol


thats a good idea mate joining back up at a gym, one of them 24hr gyms just opened close to me its only 12.99 a month n is a big gym aswel, years ago when i was bad on the gear i was offered a inpatient rehab thingy was a long time ago but i think it was for 6months or sumthing like that i refused it tho, wish i hadnt lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man, I've cut ties with a lot of people i used to hang with just to cut my intake of everything down. much like yaself I have no off button, i'll keep going til there's none left or i'm unconscious. gets old eventually eh.
> 
> it's the boredom that gets me. sobriety without hobbies is like fucking jail time ( i imagine!) and you don't strike me as the type to go fishing lol.
> 
> ...


nice slab don please tell me you got a vac and that though.. tane soup and mystery oil aint cool. how much did ya run?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

only way to stay off booze is to look at the reason for the drinking in the first place, I now know so its easier to stop, I don't wanna touch booze again but prob will......its jus so fukin nice that's the problem, wish it tasted like dog shit or DMT ....don't see me smoking that ever day cos its rank


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only way to stay off booze is to look at the reason for the drinking in the first place, I now know so its easier to stop, I don't wanna touch booze again but prob will......its jus so fukin nice that's the problem, wish it tasted like dog shit or DMT ....don't see me smoking that ever day cos its rank


Thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure to never smoke dog shit now. Lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only way to stay off booze is to look at the reason for the drinking in the first place, I now know so its easier to stop, I don't wanna touch booze again but prob will......its jus so fukin nice that's the problem, wish it tasted like dog shit or DMT ....don't see me smoking that ever day cos its rank


the taste of tryptamines is truely foul al 4 ive tried tasted like melted plastic and poison


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/police-hunt-two-brothers-after-3698260
fuking irish! cant shoot for toffee.

yeh sambo, its gunna be rough mate and them anti drinking drigs only any use AFTER u got off it. all i say is copius amonts of benzos taken over 2 weeks and locked in ya mams spare room.
3 buckets
1 for vomit
1 for shit
1 for piss
tv
soup-10 cans of
pornography

u get the drift.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

"booze sucks balls" -Friedrich nietzsche


No truer words spoken lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/police-hunt-two-brothers-after-3698260
> fuking irish! cant shoot for toffee.
> 
> yeh sambo, its gunna be rough mate and them anti drinking drigs only any use AFTER u got off it. all i say is copius amonts of benzos taken over 2 weeks and locked in ya mams spare room.
> ...


Fuckin sickening isn't it! That day another little 6yr old boy was knocked down by a car n no word of a lie his last words to his mother were "I don't want to die mommy"


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

that fucking film was the beginning of the end for me lol you no when they are robbing the old peoples home and hes saying bout all the different drugs, me n me pal where searching for his mums hash stash n found loads of tamazepam we was only 12/13 but i member saying to me pal, these are them pills they talk about in trainspotting we can get wrecked of these lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin sickening isn't it! That day another little 6yr old boy was knocked down by a car n no word of a lie his last words to his mother were "I don't want to die mommy"



yeh its bullshit, no morals nowadays, and i KNOW it happens everyware not just in paddy land, i just noticed teh story.

fucked up bruv

by the way, still runing te side by side canna/topmaxx, 3 weeks left ish


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that fucking film was the beginning of the end for me lol you no when they are robbing the old peoples home and hes saying bout all the different drugs, me n me pal where searching for his mums hash stash n found loads of tamazepam we was only 12/13 but i member saying to me pal, these are them pills they talk about in trainspotting we can get wrecked of these lol



lol... cant u get down to zedds gaff for a week and get a lil support for cumming off? sure hes help, 

but syaing that would u wanna have a arse explosion in such a lovely toilet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

You already have me convinced the topmixxx is better but I'll wait till you've smoked the both of em...wanna know if the boost really does improve the flavour like they say(promise even) it does...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that fucking film was the beginning of the end for me lol you no when they are robbing the old peoples home and hes saying bout all the different drugs, me n me pal where searching for his mums hash stash n found loads of tamazepam we was only 12/13 but i member saying to me pal, these are them pills they talk about in trainspotting we can get wrecked of these lol


Lol the movie showed the shite side of drugs wtf were you thinking haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... cant u get down to zedds gaff for a week and get a lil support for cumming off? sure hes help,
> 
> but syaing that would u wanna have a arse explosion in such a lovely toilet?


Lol, can picture zeddd sitting at the door, sword on his lap vape to the left red wine to the right lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... cant u get down to zedds gaff for a week and get a lil support for cumming off? sure hes help,
> 
> but syaing that would u wanna have a arse explosion in such a lovely toilet?


zedds me friend not me counsellor lol ill figure it out ice got no choice ive gotta either that or drink meself to death...

how u been doing with your detox, u all good now?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have to agree relax, trainspotting came out when I was 11, and it was prob that film that made me decide never to try smack and also made me avoid all drugs apart from weed till I was 16 and got in with a bad crowd lol 
Anyone who watches trainspottin and is inspired to go on a drug binge is fucking insane, lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

im not fucking insane i been off meds for years now, and aint been sectioned for over 5yrs now lol 

if only i was joking.......... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Jaysus u started late lol I was buzzing at 13! Cannabis (hash) at 12.Ive always had an overwhelming dislike for needles but it didn't stop me smoking it n fyi shits not that great but saying that I only smoked it..now crack..THATS A FUCKIN DRUG LOL wow talk about wow lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus u started late lol I was buzzing at 13! Cannabis (hash) at 12.Ive always had an overwhelming dislike for needles but it didn't stop me smoking it n fyi shits not that great but saying that I only smoked it..now crack..THATS A FUCKIN DRUG LOL wow talk about wow lol


I started smoking hash when I was 12 as well then moved onto green when the hash got real bad, never touched anything else till I was 16 then I went on a 4 year binge of Es, coke, acid, mushies, speed, vallies, etc, only things I never really had the urge to try was smack or crack, not knocking it, just wasnt for me, then had my kids and gave up all drugs apart from my weed, had a few little slips over the years but nothing major.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tip last night ice, i kept the bud in the jars but turned it on its side with fan on over em..drop by3% over night so alls around the 63% mark..gonna keep it on till they drop below 60%


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus u started late lol I was buzzing at 13! Cannabis (hash) at 12.Ive always had an overwhelming dislike for needles but it didn't stop me smoking it n fyi shits not that great but saying that I only smoked it..now crack..THATS A FUCKIN DRUG LOL wow talk about wow lol


same same, closest i ever got to needles was looking into jacking up coke, after a acetone wash of course, didnt do it tho thank fuck and never have.

i never really got the appeal of smack, yeah its a good buzz but good smack n no tolerance even smoking it your gonna spew most the times, well i always have ne way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> nice slab don please tell me you got a vac and that though.. tane soup and mystery oil aint cool. how much did ya run?


No. I don't need a vac purge, I buy only top butane and then do multiple heat & whips til zero bubbles then it's left to dry in a room about 25c. I would normally wash with ethanol and remove fats overnight in the freezer but get this the guy I do it for actually wanted it unwashed, so I didn't bother. Will taste better tho but he'll not be dabbing it.

I ran a large food bags worth of dog kush sugar trim. 

Time for its fourth bath & whip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I started smoking hash when I was 12 as well then moved onto green when the hash got real bad, never touched anything else till I was 16 then I went on a 4 year binge of Es, coke, acid, mushies, speed, vallies, etc, only things I never really had the urge to try was smack or crack, not knocking it, just wasnt for me, then had my kids and gave up all drugs apart from my weed, had a few little slips over the years but nothing major.


Yeah everyone started on hash ours was real shite soap bar lol remember suggesting we burn the clothes we wore so nobody could smell it lol. 

@ rambo I had to go work in a fucking weatherspoons the day after smoking h lol I got sick on the way to work n 3 different sinks lol was eventually sent home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Rambo I'm so glad we don't live closer, you're my kind of bad influence. And my local serves all those type of over strong beers I fuckin love it but they cost a fortune. I reason it's better to have a few amazing high% beers than 8 pints of crap lager. 

Exercise is a great time consumer and serotonin builder, get yasel doon to holland and barretts n get some 5HTP tabs they do really help.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... cant u get down to zedds gaff for a week and get a lil support for cumming off? sure hes help,
> 
> but syaing that would u wanna have a arse explosion in such a lovely toilet?


 I ll lock him up in a room and play white noise at 120 db, heard sleep deprivation is the ultimate therapy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Rambo I'm so glad we don't live closer, you're my kind of bad influence. And my local serves all those type of over strong beers I fuckin love it but they cost a fortune. I reason it's better to have a few amazing high% beers than 8 pints of crap lager.
> 
> Exercise is a great time consumer and serotonin builder, get yasel doon to holland and barretts n get some 5HTP tabs they do really help.


Lived in belgium for years mate, you'd love their beers propper 12%+ shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

There's actually very few Belgian beers I've not tried, the Trappist boys make badass beer! I'm actually planning a city break with my lass just for the beer next year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I ll lock him up in a room and play white noise at 120 db, heard sleep deprivation is the ultimate therapy lolView attachment 3180236


Fuckin he'll man "it puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again" comes to mind lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

what song is that line from relax?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There's actually very few Belgian beers I've not tried, the Trappist boys make badass beer! I'm actually planning a city break with my lass just for the beer next year!


 sounds good Don, went to my favourite wine region for a hol was banging ....pissed every night and ridiculously good food...only good for a dew days tho cos ya start to feel green


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin he'll man "it puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again" comes to mind lol


 oh u wanna read this, its my fav bed time story for naughty children lol not....http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/The_Russian_Sleep_Experiment


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

why we drink.....to sedate the beast........... "We are you. We are the madness that lurks within you all, begging to be free at every moment in your deepest animal mind. We are what you hide from in your beds every night. We are what you sedate into silence and paralysis when you go to the nocturnal haven where we cannot tread."


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what song is that line from relax?


That's from silence of the lambs buffalo bill quote


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds good Don, went to my favourite wine region for a hol was banging ....pissed every night and ridiculously good food...only good for a dew days tho cos ya start to feel green


Funny you should say that I'm away in august to Loire valley in France. My uncles has a place I can't wait to do the vineyard tours n fill the boot up!

Nothing there to do but good vino and sunshine I might manage a game of boules now n then haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why we drink.....to sedate the beast........... "We are you. We are the madness that lurks within you all, begging to be free at every moment in your deepest animal mind. We are what you hide from in your beds every night. We are what you sedate into silence and paralysis when you go to the nocturnal haven where we cannot tread."


Frighteningly brilliant


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah that is one of the nicest parts of france imo cant wait till kids a bit older we do the summer camping thingy again, always feel chilled out in france just that Frenchwomen do my nut....well some of em


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's from silence of the lambs buffalo bill quote


its a line in a eminem song too, carnt member which one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Jess Christmas that'd fucked up! Ever hear of that Italian family that have some genetic trait where out of nowhere they lose the ability to sleep, even with medication they can't sleep...it's called fatal insomnia or something along those lines..I'll find a link...
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_familial_insomnia


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

lol im shore worse than that went on, but thats a story for kids like all that slenderman shit.






makes sense now lol the songs about murder i get it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah that is one of the nicest parts of france imo cant wait till kids a bit older we do the summer camping thingy again, always feel chilled out in france just that Frenchwomen do my nut....well some of em


I like the French birds, the Parisians are all tossers! Near my fam's place has got a class carp lake with some 50-60lb monsters. I hate catch n release tho so won't bother. 

France is a well laid back place. Might post some shish to myself for the week.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

worked with me dad in france for a few months yrs ago, use to have gear sent to me every week didnt even use smellyproofs or vac sealed back then n never had a problem, me dad was renovating a old barn n house in some random sleepy village, only use to take 3days ish to arrive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

When I first 
Moved to belgium I lived in the south, French part n i fuckin hated em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> zedds me friend not me counsellor lol ill figure it out ice got no choice ive gotta either that or drink meself to death...
> 
> how u been doing with your detox, u all good now?


thats what pals are for,,,councillers are overrated, shit you could come here do ya detox, lock u in shed or me loft innit!


nrly done,,, dropped 90% of my dose, cant seem to shake the last bit, feel much better for it tho. tryina sort summert so i can fukoff to the inlaws for 5 days, get the last bit done but cant seem to work anything out, what with the kids and the grows, 

i do feel way better tho,only thing left is this last dab of subbies and im t-total, 


cummon zedd dont make him go to one of those christain detox places wer they just lock u in a room and prey by your side for 4 months. NOOOO pass teh fucking blades,.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

by any chance was this wer u was sambo?
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/croydon-rave-riot-police-break-3699316


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

rave for 1000 people in croydon fuck that, i needed copious amounts of booze n drugs to just feel ''normal'' in a garden with less than 10 people lol

thats really good with the detox ice, how long have you been on the subbies?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> rave for 1000 people in croydon fuck that, i needed copious amounts of booze n drugs to just feel ''normal'' in a garden with less than 10 people lol
> 
> thats really good with the detox ice, how long have you been on the subbies?


 5 yrs nrly they say (now ive researched) that if ou on em long term,i.e over 2 yrs your pretty much gunna be fucked wen u taper down and make the jump, no matter how low u get wen u make teh jump, it aint gunna be pretty,

well fu if id have known that before! still get me pregabs n that, dont take em tho seems folks going mad for em, loads of cunts want em now.

looking for a permaant vallie script, i may be getting accupncture and bak on mine,albehit a low dose soon, with this new gp,she seems sound,but dont they always at first?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice farmers daughter of dog bho!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah ive read that before they are real hard to get off if you been on them a long time, hows the foot doing, last pics i see looked almost healed?

benzo addiction is pretty rough too ice, not that u need telling but taking them every single day aint good, darknet and agora is ya best bet, theres shitloads of high qaulity generics pretty cheap too, the getting of the coins etc can be abit of a pain but plenty of good benzos on there.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah ive read that before they are real hard to get off if you been on them a long time, hows the foot doing, last pics i see looked almost healed?
> 
> benzo addiction is pretty rough too ice, not that u need telling but taking them every single day aint good, darknet and agora is ya best bet, theres shitloads of high qaulity generics pretty cheap too, the getting of the coins etc can be abit of a pain but plenty of good benzos on there.



yeh gunna look for sum, soon as i get a invite link,
and i done a detox of 120mg per ay of vallies bak in the day, hollucinations the fucking lot, not good situation,

foots no longer bandaged and scabbed over, bowt half the size of a 5p now, i have this gay stocking i should wer but i dont like wering it, but my leg swells if i dont, arrgh, nrly soo fucking nrly done, glad to have no bandages on now, 3 yrs and it felt weird at first/

as for the subs, yeh its this last tiny fucking dose, cant seem to jump of it, got sum sleepers here aved for wen i get to th einlaws its just gunna be horrendous, im not prescribed anymore, still rolling on my stockpile lol, only a few left, so il prolly need to buy summo them too,
all expence this drug shit innit.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.

is this the same link that everyone else use's? http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/login


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.
> 
> is this the same link that everyone else use's? http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/login


yeh thats what im getting,


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[


IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats what im getting,


thats fucked up, i aint really been on there much recently never knew it was closed.

theres another site called pandora there loads of sites doing the same, ill have a quick read n see if pandora are still good n whatnot.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

carnt seem to find that pandora the link i had aint working anyway, http://outfor6jwcztwbpd.onion/index.php?id=xx1&acode=TEWHIP thats a site called outlaw sells stuff, never used it personally but seen it about for a while now, never even heard of this one but few reviews ive read seem good http://hydrampvvnunildl.onion/register/ktgvv60br5et

theres a few more but they seem the better sites if agora aint a option


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

yeh i looked at hydra, or w/eva it was called, the agora one u need to be invited by a currant user, otehrwise u SOL.

meh fukit, not needing it this minute anyays.bak to wolfenstein, fukin thing


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Nah man I'm getting on no problem.


rambo22 said:


> Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.
> 
> is this the same link that everyone else use's? http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/login


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

thats from the registration relax that quote, im on the actually site too i never new bout all this invite stuff dont even no how to do it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

If that referral I send to don worked I'm sure he'll send one into u lads


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

If u look at ur profile on agora it shows your referral..u can link it to ppl n you get bitcoins if they register n buy crap that's why I'm surprised the one I sent u ice didn't work..should work for anyone n everyone...bit stupid one referral per person seeing as the points to encourage more ppl to join..


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u look at ur profile on agora it shows your referral..u can link it to ppl n you get bitcoins if they register n buy crap that's why I'm surprised the one I sent u ice didn't work..should work for anyone n everyone...bit stupid one referral per person seeing as the points to encourage more ppl to join..


yeah i just worked it out mate, didnt know what people where asking for lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

so agora seems bestest so far

but a lot are saying multi sig sites are betetr watever the fuk that means


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

this seems more current? http://www.deepdotweb.com/2013/10/28/updated-llist-of-hidden-marketplaces-tor-i2p/

pandora was hacked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Here try this rambo my referral link http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/LmM7GqCnlA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Sure agora is built by a chick lol for reals, never seen a chick code, bet it's got unicorns n shit in it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> this seems more current? http://www.deepdotweb.com/2013/10/28/updated-llist-of-hidden-marketplaces-tor-i2p/
> 
> pandora was hacked.



I LIKE PICTURES!!!! lmfao

http://www.reddit.com/r/AgMarketplace/comments/22otpc/unable_to_register/


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here try this rambo my referral link http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


i had a account since it opened mate lol i just never new bout the referals n shit u didnt need one at the start, i dont read there forum much or even use the site much, i just no bout alot of the vendors from the silkroad days.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i had a account since it opened mate lol i just never new bout the referals n shit u didnt need one at the start, i dont read there forum much or even use the site much, i just no bout alot of the vendors from the silkroad days.



from the good ole days 6 months ago aye?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> from the good ole days 6 months ago aye?


8months now i think, wouldnt say they where all good days ice but was alot better for the buyer the old silk road, mad thing is silkroad 2 is still the biggest site although it has no escrow n is a scamfest nowdays.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 8months now i think, wouldnt say they where all good days ice but was alot better for the buyer the old silk road, mad thing is silkroad 2 is still the biggest site although it has no escrow n is a scamfest nowdays.



shit issit that bad? whats the world cumming to when u cant even trst a international drug dealer! yagetme?

but i do agree bak way bak wen ther was sum quality stuff getting slung about.

thrown my other exo in flower, shes bowt a foot tall, fuckit the physco can have the MH to herself,

moved sum shit around in flower tent and shits leaning everyware, it can hold itself up , stinks.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 8months now i think, wouldnt say they where all good days ice but was alot better for the buyer the old silk road, mad thing is silkroad 2 is still the biggest site although it has no escrow n is a scamfest nowdays.


On the agora forums it's common knowledge that SR2 is a big no no for vendors n buyers 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Did everyone eventually get on agora? Fuckin finally sitting down to my first smoke of the day...Jaysus she dragged on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

canna caps are weaker than last time, put a little more coconut fat in than i should have. that said 2 has got me red eyed and munching allsorts haha 

aye i got on with your link man. ordered some e's for a mate


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> On the agora forums it's common knowledge that SR2 is a big no no for vendors n buyers 2


its been common knowledge a long time mate, back in feb i think it was after wks n wks of auto-finalize ''not working'' and the escrow obvs filling up cause many buyers dont finalize there was a so called hack n nearly 3millions worth of coins where robbed, a few of there mods have been nicked, dpr2 n defcon are most prob the same person too, reading the silk road forums is quite entertaining.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canna caps are weaker than last time, put a little more coconut fat in than i should have. that said 2 has got me red eyed and munching allsorts haha
> 
> aye i got on with your link man. ordered some e's for a mate


What ones you get? I'm eyeing up them domino's..over 200mg suppose to be a serious buzz. Fuckin agora owes me money on that sale...imma cut that sluts tits off! 

Wouldn't the caps just be like eating it lol not tried em yet might order a few on the agora lol 
.has anyone tried any of the edibles off there? Shit looks fucking seriously tasty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

Just had a little hash bong and feel stoned from the belly up and the head down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its been common knowledge a long time mate, back in feb i think it was after wks n wks of auto-finalize ''not working'' and the escrow obvs filling up cause many buyers dont finalize there was a so called hack n nearly 3millions worth of coins where robbed, a few of there mods have been nicked, dpr2 n defcon are most prob the same person too, reading the silk road forums is quite entertaining.


Might sign dup to read the forum thats some cool ass shit lol fuckin James bond shizzle imagine walking away with that...I'd probably wee myself a lil with all the excitement but it's a risk I'd be willing to take haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Might signed to read the forum that some cool ass shit lol fuckin James bond shizzle imagine walking away with that...I'd probably wee myself a lil with all the excitement but it's a risk I'd be willing to take haha


the other one was the sheep scam, sheep opened up straight after sr1 went down n shitloads of the vendors n buyers went to the site, it run lovely for months was a nice site prob better made n stuff not that i no about that shit but anyway 6months later everyones thinking its the new road n bham the owner just shuts the site n robs over 6million worth of coins.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

people get killed over that shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the other one was the sheep scam, sheep opened up straight after sr1 went down n shitloads of the vendors n buyers went to the site, it run lovely for months was a nice site prob better made n stuff not that i no about that shit but anyway 6months later everyones thinking its the new road n bham the owner just shuts the site n robs over 6million worth of coins.


Ssshit fuck it man he deserved that the sly fox...some serious thought must have gone into that. Agora better not turn out like that but I only but a bit at a time n keep fuck all in my wallet..well I've 13-14 e in it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> people get killed over that shit.


Of course especially when you're stealing from fucking global drug trafficking gangs from all over the world lol id be paranoid to fuck my whore life but hey, a couple of mill will help me sleep a lil better


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

or mt.gox they where a coin exchange, got robbed of 850,000! coins worth roughly 450million at the time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What ones you get? I'm eyeing up them domino's..over 200mg suppose to be a serious buzz. Fuckin agora owes me money on that sale...imma cut that sluts tits off!
> 
> Wouldn't the caps just be like eating it lol not tried em yet might order a few on the agora lol
> .has anyone tried any of the edibles off there? Shit looks fucking seriously tasty


Went for chupachups 140mg he reckons it's easier for him to dose, he's been raving about white bugatti's 200+ easy. 

As for the caps just make your own man, I used shake today and maybe only a few grams, tub of coconut fat and a few hours in the slow cooker. 

Is just like eating it aye but without having to do in brownies n slices of cake. Healthy and high! Ish it's still fat but only a bit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

andu dont need to taste than horrid canna taste, just swallow the fucer

int u do oil last time don? i mean in the caps?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I made some iso but didn't like it 2 much, might try that instead next time but I dunno if I'll like it as much as my kief hash, that shits tasty..suppose I'll make both.

Ever smoke a vape ice? Tastes alot better man hit it at like 189c shits smooth n tasty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I made some iso but didn't like it 2 much, might try that instead next time but I dunno if I'll like it as much as my kief hash, that shits tasty..suppose I'll make both.
> 
> Ever smoke a vape ice? Tastes alot better man hit it at like 189c shits smooth n tasty


yeh tried one once, dunno how good it was, ulhave to send me your volcano, try and rate it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Get one when you crop mate it makes smoke taste un-fuckin-reeeeeeal!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> andu dont need to taste than horrid canna taste, just swallow the fucer
> 
> int u do oil last time don? i mean in the caps?


Aye but you do get weedy farts tho lol. I did do oil but used hash ground up last time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Un -fuckin- reeeal!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

them caps are cool i just found i built a tolerance to them real quick but that seems to happen anyway if your eating cannabutter on a regular, worst part of eating it for me anyways is it taste fucking rank unless youve used hash/extract etc to make the butter, deffo is strange at first tho just taking a pill or 3 n being stoned 20mins later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

You drinking rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You drinking rambo?


no mate and the shop shut at 10 thank fuck lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate and the shop shut at 10 thank fuck lol


Fair fucks man I'd have thought you'd be havin a few...pfft you ooze self control lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Was so sunny today here I was gagging for a pint bottle n a pint glass of ice...cidona it was lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fair fucks man I'd have thought you'd be havin a few...pfft you ooze self control lol


gotta start sumwhere ya cunt lol aint even been smoking much today either check me out lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

relax u cunt, hes trying to curb it and you metioning booze n shit, way to go sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gotta start sumwhere ya cunt lol aint even been smoking much today either check me out lol


Wait, we never said not to stop smoking pot! If anything it will help you!... Fucking cowboy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> relax u cunt, hes trying to curb it and you metioning booze n shit, way to go sir!


he knows man what do u take him for lol


Lol @ way to go sir haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

its the uk thread and a weed forum at that hardly fucking rehab hay lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wait, we never said not to stop smoking pot! If anything it will help you!... Fucking cowboy!


who said i stopped just had a rather nice joint thank u! that weed you fink youve lost then ya find deffo taste better once found than it did before lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gotta start sumwhere ya cunt lol aint even been smoking much today either check me out lol


N all jokes aside this honestly could be when you stop....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> relax u cunt, hes trying to curb it and you metioning booze n shit, way to go sir!


You'd drive anyone to drink lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> N all jokes aside this honestly could be when you stop....


lmfao you CUNT that did make me lol tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmfao you CUNT that did make me lol tho.


And that's about the only counselling you'll get on this thread mate. Your a grown ass man you have to want to do it...Nuff said lol... We're all talking ice now innit


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

u on the gear tonight relax your extra lively lol when u expecting your orders then mate? going out on it or staying home?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Fucking gf has a fuckin chest infection...talk about a fucking pain in the arse!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

chest infection maybe stops head but not anyting else

i was referring to the drink NOT weed dumby


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u on the gear tonight relax your extra lively lol when u expecting your orders then mate? going out on it or staying home?


Haha nah mate just in a good mood lol monday on I've got. 5 pharma from budworx n. 5 from a german lad n. 25(14 e taster) from a dutch fella. N I'll be having em at home n decide on which I'll order for when the gf goes to Germany then I'll get 3gs if not 2gs n a few e's and see how fast I can finish it but then that's it no more lol just try hashes n edibles after that..maybe a lil acid n some dmt.

Oh and I'll stay home to consume it all...towns 2 small to go mad in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chest infection maybe stops head but not anyting else
> 
> i was referring to the drink NOT weed dumby


I know the weed comment was unrelated I'd seen it after I'd posted I'm stoned here lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha nah mate just in a good mood lol monday on I've got. 5 pharma from budworx n. 5 from a german lad n. 25(14 e taster) from a dutch fella. N I'll be having em at home n decide on which I'll order for when the gf goes to Germany then I'll get 3gs if not 2gs n a few e's and see how fast I can finish it but then that's it no more lol just try hashes n edibles after that..maybe a lil acid n some dmt.
> 
> Oh and I'll stay home to consume it all...towns 2 small to go mad in lol


that fucking darknet will ruin ya mate lol i lost a good few months when i first found the silkroad. have you had good proper pills in recent times? first time i got one of them proper dutch e's from the road it was 220mg i think? was a red defcon fuckin el! i was mingled of just the one, dancing in front of the t.v like a madman with heart club classics on lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that fucking darknet will ruin ya mate lol i lost a good few months when i first found the silkroad. have you had good proper pills in recent times? first time i got one of them proper dutch e's from the road it was 220mg i think? was a red defcon fuckin el! i was mingled of just the one, dancing in front of the t.v like a madman with heart club classics on lmao


 used to go on dates on e...got busted once lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> used to go on dates on e...got busted once lol


i carnt do it mate, i find it hard enough to go for a piss when im e'd out me nut let alone get it up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

So it's settled I'll get 2gs n some pills the domino's are the ones to get (you sold me on ravin to the telly lol)ah man if u were here mate we could have a bit of an ol bender.lol I've the week booked off she's gone haha..but no booze  lol.
Fucking hated the flashback fuckin shame man Hate that shit!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

i used to stay in with the bird shot sum gatecracher trance on surround bosh a few speckled e's and shag all night.... them was the days,,like 15+ yrs ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> used to go on dates on e...got busted once lol


I went to meet a gf (didn't know I did drugs) off my fucking head on mdma lol had no idea how strong it was till it was 2 late buzzing off my tits on the train going to see her... Not the greatest of my plans but you buy mdma n not taste it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i used to stay in with the bird shot sum gatecracher trance on surround bosh a few speckled e's and shag all night.... them was the days,,like 15+ yrs ago.


Yeah man my mom use to work nights so I'd have a load of ppl over n we'd just be buzzing off our tits lolreally really good times fuckin el


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i carnt do it mate, i find it hard enough to go for a piss when im e'd out me nut let alone get it up lol


 ha ha im a bit shy so compensate so e was the way to go, yano when I was workin at that place in London I took a bird back to the office and did her on thr reception desk lol was para about jizz stains off me nut lol on e and cocktails...good combo back then ...


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

them pills from the darknet well a few ive had neway are a different kinda buzz than md, i no thats what the drug is spose to be i.e E but its a different pilled up imo anyway a better pilled up more like when u first took em before mdma in powder n crystal form was that well known.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> them pills from the darknet well a few ive had neway are a different kinda buzz than md, i no thats what the drug is spose to be i.e E but its a different pilled up imo anyway a better pilled up more like when u first took em before mdma in powder n crystal form was that well known.


 totlly agree had some mdma off a good source but preferred the good old pills this was back some time ago mebbe 10 years ago


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Mda?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha im a bit shy so compensate so e was the way to go, yano when I was workin at that place in London I took a bird back to the office and did her on thr reception desk lol was para about jizz stains off me nut lol on e and cocktails...good combo back then ...


dosage is probably the key too lol i get wrecked of the first one then keep eating em till im chewing me face off lmao some fun times to be had on a good e buzz tho lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mda?


less eurphoric more speedy??? or something like that ive not knowingly had it, some prefer it tho gos for good money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> less eurphoric more speedy??? some prefer it.


I thought that's what they mixed with the mdma for the good pills like the ones zeddds on about propper love buzz to the bottom of your stomach lol



We'll seems to be a good vendor n he's german..those dominoes are 220. Btw


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I thought that's what they mixed with the mdma for the good pills like the ones zeddds on about propper love buzz to the bottom of your stomach lol


i dunno im pretty shore its sold amongst the pills on the silkroad n same price as mdma, could be wrong tho ive not had it.

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41421

i was still wrong tho i spose lol its more trippy apparently.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

na was just me and the bird, no house parties, lol. too loud,

good shaggin tho," iw ant u inside me" was a line i remeber LOL

just reallised a great pasttimis looking on facebook for old conquests and seeing how either dog rough and lardy then got OR how hot they are, coz we all know, easier to get a shag of a previous chick

dunno why i sai dthat but the ya go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na was just me and the bird, no house parties, lol. too loud,
> 
> good shaggin tho," iw ant u inside me" was a line i remeber LOL


Imma agree with rambo on this one lol I'm always 2 fucked to even piss not to mind getting it up

Sex on coke is great


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Imma agree with rambo on this one lol I'm always 2 fucked to even piss not to mind getting it up
> 
> Sex on coke is great


na my problems not the getting it up but holding bak the sqwirt. yagetme!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I thought that's what they mixed with the mdma for the good pills like the ones zeddds on about propper love buzz to the bottom of your stomach lol
> 
> 
> 
> We'll seems to be a good vendor n he's german..those dominoes are 220. Btw


all the ones i had have come from holland, germany has shitloads of drugs tho just never ordered from there meself aint ordered anything in ages tbh mate, last ones i had where green androids from holland fucking el they where strong.
a few vendors i member would start up claiming to be posting from the border countrys of holland lots of people dont like ordering from there never had a problem meself, then you would get ya what u ordered well the couple of times it happend to me anyway n it cam from u guessed it lol Holland.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I'll get 5 domino's so haha.. It's 5 for 32e n that's the smallest so I'll get the 5 n save some i suppose..hahaha


I did order the coke sample from there but it's only. 25 lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 15, 2014)

should do the trick then with 5 lol are they the new stamp that most are selling then i aint even looked but it changes all the fucking time i dunno why they gotta keep changing it all the time? usually a few pills around each time most are selling.

if they are the true 220mg your gonna be mingled mate lol ya lucky bastard lol

take a couple in ya local liven it up lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

No fuckin waaaay man and yeah the pills will be good..I'll get so fucked I can't type on here lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

Stonedbednight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2014)

oral demon! innit sambo! lmfao

hahaha

seems im gunna be running the slh and summert else till teh physco is ready, shes under a 400MH all on her own, get that bitch vegged up making a new cloner too, using a 4" clip lid lunch box, having 4 neoprene insierts for the top and 1 air ring witch fits exaktly into it, so be covered in bubbles, should be fast rooting!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na was just me and the bird, no house parties, lol. too loud,
> 
> good shaggin tho," iw ant u inside me" was a line i remeber LOL
> 
> ...


 you said that for me...never thought of it cos I don't use facebook, until 5 mins ago.....some would deffo be up for it others well past their prime ...lol been shagging for 32 years now that's a lot of fb time...now wheres that Julia bird , she was a very naughty girl


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

so this pink weed is at day 35 and the calyx s have 3/4 eaten the hairs, it is fattening up like mad and will be easily done at 6 weeks and done to fuk at 7, its a heavy yielder and has pink trichomes and is frosting up like a mr whippy, frankly im staggered, im gonna run this when I reveg it, anyone heard of pink weed finishing at 6 weeks ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

please just make sure the reveg goes smoothly! sound the business Zedd. have you had a scrump yet?

I'm just away to pot up a few sweet n sour myself and candlylands lol makes me think of leonardo decaprio.

what do yall know bout mandingo fightin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuckin waaaay 2 nice to be working today


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

d'jango, slaves forced to fight, there was a old movie bout it aswel from the 70s, some claim it never really happend but theres quite a few reports from the time that it did happen but rarely would they fight to the death, carnt say id ever really heard of it till django came out tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> please just make sure the reveg goes smoothly! sound the business Zedd. have you had a scrump yet?
> 
> I'm just away to pot up a few sweet n sour myself and candlylands lol makes me think of leonardo decaprio.
> 
> what do yall know bout mandingo fightin?


u ever get the candyland sample of fukface?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Honestly didn't think lem would do that lol he'd gotten so much shit i thought he'd be gagging to send out samples or at least a fookin cutting


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly didn't think lem would do that lol he'd gotten so much shit i thought he'd be gagging to send out samples or at least a fookin cutting


 lem asked me to review a sample, I said meet an greet only (im not givin out addys to younuns who claim to have been in a crew who robbed growers lol) and we haven't heard from him since that pm to me....go figure yankee doodle


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> please just make sure the reveg goes smoothly! sound the business Zedd. have you had a scrump yet?
> 
> I'm just away to pot up a few sweet n sour myself and candlylands lol makes me think of leonardo decaprio.
> 
> what do yall know bout mandingo fightin?


 not scrumped it yet Don, gave it its first proper compost tea last night, think im gonna try loading her up now shes lovin it, hq send me an addy old chap ive got summin for u


----------



## numberfour (Jun 16, 2014)

After some sound advice from Zed (landlord troubles) am ready to crack some beans.

Thinking of just doing a fem seed run as am 5 months behind where


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

what happend with lem? offered me a sample of something recently i was on a bit of a bender tho n forgot to get back to him, has he been misbehaving again lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

numberfour said:


> After some sound advice from Zed (landlord troubles) am ready to crack some beans.
> 
> Thinking of just doing a fem seed run as am 5 months behind where


 will be good to get back growing man, hope its all cool with the old girl now lol


----------



## numberfour (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> will be good to get back growing man, hope its all cool with the old girl now lol


Aye she's easy to deal with lol

For next run was looking at just fems, possibly these...

Humbolt, Pineapple Skunk, Green Crack, Blue dream, Trainwreck
Bomb Seeds, THC Bomb, Cherry Bomb
TH Seeds, Snowbud, Underdawg OG (done both these before, very good plants / smoke)
DAN, Holy Grail Kush,
Seedism, BLZ, Killawatt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

Morning all, off to sort out the LED veg cupboard today n check on the cuttings, how is everyone?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

for yman when hes about...http://www.thedailysheeple.com/sandy-hook-redux-obama-officials-confirm-that-it-was-a-drill-and-no-children-died_062014


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

numberfour said:


> Aye she's easy to deal with lol
> 
> For next run was looking at just fems, possibly these...
> 
> ...


 grown out green crack and trainwreck from HSO and found them to be good genetics and good weed


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

anyway no 4 you stickin around for the hazing or just passing thru...?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what happend with lem? offered me a sample of something recently i was on a bit of a bender tho n forgot to get back to him, has he been misbehaving again lol



yeh we talk reg by email, the last i had was a few days ago, on thursday saying hes got it packaged and ready just hes wearning some new trainers and they have blistered his feet ta fuk. so couldnt walk to postie.

so he was gunna post next day, OBIVOUSLY i dint give my address and OBVIOUSLY he haent sent anything.


@rambo22

wen do u start the ripen with the EXO man? im day 40 now, just started with the pk. fucking that bit u sent dub was solid and resinous as fuk. and i know u dont let it go the full 10.

fuking bizzle is already on ripen with one of his to pull at weekk 7 :/


----------



## numberfour (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> grown out green crack and trainwreck from HSO and found them to be good genetics and good weed


good to hear, need some stable shit for this next run. 



zeddd said:


> anyway no 4 you stickin around for the hazing or just passing thru...?


Probably sticking around for a while after the advice I've had so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u ever get the candyland sample of fukface?


nah man, he's in the wind. think his address was only temp anyway so he's likely moving. and less the of the fuckface you gammy chutney ferret.

just put another 4 into coco this morning and same with the Sweet n sour Zedd's been showing us


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

lol yeah i was speaking with bizz last week about a early chopped one to tide him over, he said theres not much about local thats ne good n 7wk exo is well smokable, i always chopped it at 8wks n when i used ripen i would start it day 42 to 56 then chop, but in a ideal world if ya not needing the cash or smoke quick, start it day 49/50 for 10-14days taking the exo to 9wks is deffo better ive just always been hungry for the cash/weed..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

up here's flooded. my mate's sitting on boxes and no one's wanting it. it's proper banging grapefruit too. he took 10 down to someone and they want to give it him back cos get this' it's too heavy' !?!?!? what the flying fuck that's about i dunno.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> up here's flooded. my mate's sitting on boxes and no one's wanting it. it's proper banging grapefruit too. he took 10 down to someone and they want to give it him back cos get this' it's too heavy' !?!?!? what the flying fuck that's about i dunno.



yeh i had that with my kali mist, to heavy, they like light shitty buds,


@rambo22 so u dont ue PK then? thats menna be week 5 innit/? and 2 weeks ripen at day 40? thats like 8 weeks unless u mean a week water after?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

had similar recently meself, seems to be alot of green about that exo u had a bit of don people werent happy with saying its too dense n the deals look small,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

rambo that exo wa wikid, it looked fake it was that solid, and it just cracked of the bd wen u wanted a bit,,, never seen exo like that, but u always bang out dence tight buds and u dont do owt special with it neither do ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

too dense lol you mean they can't make a fluffy ounce into 30, 20 bags?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

@rambo22 so u dont ue PK then? thats menna be week 5 innit/? and 2 weeks ripen at day 40? thats like 8 weeks unless u mean a week water after?[/QUOTE]

yeah i have used pk loads of times i usually start it on the exo week 3/4ish to wk 6 then i would use ripen for 2wks taking it to 8wks, sometimes i would give the last watering just plain water, but u dont have to.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too dense lol you mean they can't make a fluffy ounce into 30, 20 bags?


yep, lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

wats it like don? i might have a q come mid week 40 qwid?(if he stuk with it) loool can u sort that?


ok so im on day 40. SO pk for 1 week then ripen for 2 and 3 days water and pull


tiz a plan! doing ame with livers too or as garybhoy calls it LYVERS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

nah man he moves boxes and oz's only doesn't fuck with lower than that man sorry.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man he moves boxes and oz's only doesn't fuck with lower than that man sorry.


well fuk him! lol. why dont u get sum and earn onnit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

i've got two guys wanting to give me mountains to do that. i get shot of mine at higher dollar cos it's way better. my punters won't want that. and tbh I don't want to chucky a box and owe him grands.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

HG is sleeping and has missed todays post if he doesn't email me soon lol hes gunna be pissed


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got two guys wanting to give me mountains to do that. i get shot of mine at higher dollar cos it's way better. my punters won't want that. and tbh I don't want to chucky a box and owe him grands.


 what sorta money does he wan on the oz don?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> HG is sleeping and has missed todays post if he doesn't email me soon lol hes gunna be pissed



lol ive just been talking to him on email.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what sorta money does he wan on the oz don?


Depends, I'll ask him today bout boxes 9's and singles


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 16, 2014)

You've a pm zeddd


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Depends, I'll ask him today bout boxes 9's and singles


 yeh ask for a gramme for me too...lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll keep checkin till I get an email from u then I'll reply with the goods m8.......sleepin, gtf, I've travelled 150 mile this morning and been workin since 7, you cunts are only in bed when I'm gettin up lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 16, 2014)

how long roughly for you guys till you see your cuts rooted? gotta feeling mine aint gonna root which is abit of a cunt cause the ugorog1 is looking the dogs bollocks. got more beans though so can try again but just abit of a cunt. coming up a week since i took em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> how long roughly for you guys till you see your cuts rooted? gotta feeling mine aint gonna root which is abit of a cunt cause the ugorog1 is looking the dogs bollocks. got more beans though so can try again but just abit of a cunt. coming up a week since i took em.



persistance, nice

pends, mine in bubbler took 4 weeks, bizzles have shown in 9 days in jiffys.

on average the geenral consencus is around the 2week mark

strain and conditions dependant, my bubble took 4 weeks purely coz it had light leaks in the rez, but thats been rectified


replied hydro.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

that sandy hook thing you posted was interesting zedd.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> how long roughly for you guys till you see your cuts rooted? gotta feeling mine aint gonna root which is abit of a cunt cause the ugorog1 is looking the dogs bollocks. got more beans though so can try again but just abit of a cunt. coming up a week since i took em.


 2 weeks ninj very few root in a week


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that sandy hook thing you posted was interesting zedd.


 yeah its all about raping the 2 nd amendment, cause a fuss about gun crime, link it to gun ownership, have a few shoot ups....or not in this case....and the show rolls on, there ll b another soon summer solstice is coming and these cunts love a bit o the occult


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah its all about raping the 2 nd amendment, cause a fuss about gun crime, link it to gun ownership, have a few shoot ups....or not in this case....and the show rolls on, there ll b another soon summer solstice is coming and these cunts love a bit o the occult


yeah i read the whole article, was the first id read of it tbh dodgy as fook.... but not surprising.

just now readin bout links with ISIS and the illuminati, very interesting site mate.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah i read the whole article, was the first id read of it tbh dodgy as fook.... but not surprising.
> 
> just now readin bout links with ISIS and the illuminati, very interesting site mate.


 yes those cunts in robes, the OTO and all that satanic Hollywood vibe, truth is stranger than fiction and much more fucked up ....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

link?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

this lot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordo_Templi_Orientis
another victim http://www.theguardian.com/culture/shortcuts/2013/apr/15/peaches-geldof-aleister-crowley-sex-cult-oto


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

right
just grabbin me tinfoil hat before i clik them!

haha,, i love all this consipiricy stuff, i think the yanks go a TAD ott sumtimes but then they are rather exitable.


and ther was a random comment
and here s a comment,commenting on a radom comment about a comment!

wowzer.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

fairys flying hg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> another victim http://www.theguardian.com/culture/shortcuts/2013/apr/15/peaches-geldof-aleister-crowley-sex-cult-oto


I have copies of all Crowleys books and I'd bet my left knacker that poor little misguided Peaches couldn't wrap her head round any of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Had to have a few bongs on my break shits waaaay 2 sunny outside. Now I'm lazy to fuck n way 2 high for work lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have copies of all Crowleys books and I'd bet my left knacker that poor little misguided Peaches couldn't wrap her head round any of them.


 doubt many of the mupetts can, there a bunch of fuktards and Crowley was a first class cunt, pederast child killer, ceremonial magician greatgrandfather of gw bush


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> doubt many of the mupetts can, there a bunch of fuktards and Crowley was a first class cunt, pederast child killer, ceremonial magician greatgrandfather of gw bush



well he sounds a nice chap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Indubitably


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

anyway gonna test drive the new bmw s1000rr in a few weeks went to see it today fuk me its a light bike prob why its a Veyron killer up to 180, saer u about mate u like yer bikes but maybe more motox?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyway gonna test drive the new bmw s1000rr in a few weeks went to see it today fuk me its a light bike prob why its a Veyron killer up to 180, saer u about mate u like yer bikes but maybe more motox?


yeah im here now mate, been over playing with the LED veg cupboard for most of the day, plants are absolutely loving it in there, gonna seriously look at buying a few LEDS to replace my HPS at some point

Also if you are going to ride that just remember its a wheelie machine upto 100mph just like the gixer thou, an as for my interest in bikes its pretty much everything n anything other tha harleys/cruisers an speedway lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyway gonna test drive the new bmw s1000rr in a few weeks went to see it today fuk me its a light bike prob why its a Veyron killer up to 180, saer u about mate u like yer bikes but maybe more motox?


I been driving nothkng but a van for 10 yrs, thing shit itself so decided to go for a car, nice enough car, leather seats, sat nav, built in hard drive, cruise control.......feels like fucking royalty after driving a van for so long lol. I'd love something with a bigger engine tho but wouldn't be easy run with the mileage I do


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

Got 1 blue pit that looks lo be a week or so away from finishing, seems to be about a fortnight ahead of the rest of them, gonna get my missus to get her decent camera out later n take some pics, got 5 Exo with roots vegging in the LED cupboard ready for when these BP finish and then got a mix of BP an Exo after that


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah im here now mate, been over playing with the LED veg cupboard for most of the day, plants are absolutely loving it in there, gonna seriously look at buying a few LEDS to replace my HPS at some point
> 
> Also if you are going to ride that just remember its a wheelie machine upto 100mph just like the gixer thou, an as for my interest in bikes its pretty much everything n anything other tha harleys/cruisers an speedway lol


 ha ha yyeah its got traction control which will be getting turned off lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

Any particular reason for the sportsbike over anything different?


----------



## ghb (Jun 16, 2014)

he decided waiting for a heart attack or cancer was too long.

jump infront of an express train zedd, at least you wont be cabbaged for your family to look after.


----------



## smokehog (Jun 16, 2014)

Easy All, anyone seen the new Mars 2 5w diodes 1600w LED, thinking of getting one in a few week. 430~440nm,450~475nm 620~630nm, 610nm，650~670nm, 720~730nm，White(warm white and pure white)

Has anyone tried one of these lights? Think it does a 5 x 5 area.


----------



## smokehog (Jun 16, 2014)

Just had the worse electric bill ever haha, so now defo going led...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

sae cant u just chop her but leave her to reveg from smal bakin corner to take cuts then bin it once u have cuts?

my phsyco is kickin into ovedrive now. 

just ripped the bottom half of a exo i just threw in flower too.

seems the bluepit is a bitch to find a fem


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any particular reason for the sportsbike over anything different?


 I got a ktm for off road but its no fun on the road imo and after riding fast bikes no car really cuts it for sense of speed so ide like a modern sports bike, these days they got a power to weight ratio >1 , almost 200 bhp on 180ish kg.....geeza was offerin it £105 per month with a deposit.....tempted


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Any particular reason for the sportsbike over anything different?


He'd probably seen this...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sae cant u just chop her but leave her to reveg from smal bakin corner to take cuts then bin it once u have cuts?
> 
> my phsyco is kickin into ovedrive now.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah its getting revegged for cuts, fastest finisher so far an also the smallest plant ive had so far outta the BP so definetely worth a re-veg lol,

it is also the smallest yielding so far tho :-s


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Evening gents, 
Had a look in on my plants earlier and gave them a feed, I noticed that the Jakes dream has started to show sex, nIce white pistils shooting out everywhere so im fucking delighted, its the 1st fem ive had from all my reg beans from BB that I cracked and grew myself, I had a feeling it was female from a cpl weeks agao as it was growing slower and more compact than the previous 2 of same strain I grew last year. 

Went out to pick up some smoke earlier, expecting the same blue cheese ive had off the guy for last cpl years, but no for once he had summit different in, so got a Q of some stinky, Fruity chronic juice, and it is a fruity as fuck smoke, 

Been hottest day of year here 2day almost 30c thank fuck im running at night now.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> he decided waiting for a heart attack or cancer was too long.
> 
> jump infront of an express train zedd, at least you wont be cabbaged for your family to look after.


ha ha scared of the nasty bikes are we don't worry mate its not for you cos ur already cabbaged by the look of those access ramps to your gaff lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh yeah its getting revegged for cuts, fastest finisher so far an also the smallest plant ive had so far outta the BP so definetely worth a re-veg lol,
> 
> it is also the smallest yielding so far tho :-s


sweet lemmi know, im doing physco cuts in bowt a week or 10 days, they take 3 ish weeks to root. so il hook u up, hawney wants and so does gary,,,, HG too but i think he may be sorted now, eitehrway we will get the physco going again, was like this with teh livers a few yrs bak in the unlucky days


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sweet lemmi know, im doing physco cuts in bowt a week or 10 days, they take 3 ish weeks to root. so il hook u up, hawney wants and so does gary,,,, HG too but i think he may be sorted now, eitehrway we will get the physco going again, was like this with teh livers a few yrs bak in the unlucky days


lol cheers mate but im not gonna have the space for the psycho plus im not that keen on it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol cheers mate but im not gonna have the space for the psycho plus im not that keen on it lol



oh well fuk u very much CUNT.

im still having a BP of ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

Blue pit update-all the same plant


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking frosty Sae, how long u got left on that now?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

this was the super lemon haze at day 31


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Dang zeddd tis looking purdy


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Looking frosty Sae, how long u got left on that now?


Errrmmmmmm?????


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dang zeddd tis looking purdy


 thanks man u wanna see the pink one at day 34?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Not bad zeddD alive at least innit bloodclot


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thanks man u wanna see the pink one at day 34?


Does a bear shit in the woods lol


Any of the tangerine dream or gc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Errrmmmmmm?????


Sounds like an educated guess lol..
This long \ /


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Tangerine dream n green crack or it didn't happen lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2014)

its not letting me post anymore...is there some limit ffs I will try tmrw grrr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Bullshit cowboy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2014)

Boom!
http://m.bbc.com/news/world-europe-27868787


Still don't think he's gonna be 100%


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.carthrottle.com/brazen-race-track-gatecrasher-arrested-on-suspicion-of-false-imprisonment/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 16, 2014)

So it's official, chedz did lose Laz's SLH cut. lol


And wtf have you been spraying on yer plants Zeddd!?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So it's official, chedz did lose Laz's SLH cut. lol
> 
> 
> And wtf have you been spraying on yer plants Zeddd!?


has he suddenly got in touch or summat then? wheres he been hiding this time?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> has he suddenly got in touch or summat then? wheres he been hiding this time?


No man, Chedz is still Houdini.

That pic of Zeddds plant isn't Laz's SLH like he was led to believe, most of us have seen it a million times and another handful have grown it several times (I can't find Laz's SCROG pic anymore to show).

When Cheddar came back he spouted that he was growing Cheese and Lemon Kush.
His cheese didn't look like Exo (still putting on weight with white pistils at 11 weeks) and he only changed his tune from Lemon Kush to Laz's SLH after I pulled him about it and asked him if he still had it.
Needless to say I never got a cut when the time came, he sorted Zeddd one and promptly fucked off after the argument about his Exo not looking like Exo and taking 11+ weeks to finish.

Lol, the guy's full of bullshit and bravado.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 16, 2014)

hazarding a guess i would say im at week 5-6 on those BP so 2-4 weeks to go roughly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 16, 2014)

Alright boys how are we all? Just got in from a night shift an smoking on a bud I scrumped the other day..naughty I know but its peng at 6.5 weeks so 8-9 is gonna be star quality....nice pics lads them bp look nice n gooey sae 

Keep looking at that samurai biker....looks bad as fuck that's one dude you wouldn't tell to pull over in road rage lmao sick in the game

Me billberrys nugs are solid I mean chuck Norris solid tango and cash solid magnet and steel solid you get the drift....took some pics the otherday but still look a bit samey so iI'll whack a few on in a week or something....only 2-3 weeks tops left now ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh weeeee


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So it's official, chedz did lose Laz's SLH cut. lol
> 
> 
> And wtf have you been spraying on yer plants Zeddd!?


 I have been raped by thrips recently as u can see from the prev photos so in the first week of flip I dusted this one in a few places with diatomaceous I now have a uv electric trap so wont need to do this in flower but the combo of these approaches has hammered the population so that I havnt seen any recently...prefer to try these methods as I wont use sprays


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, Chedz is still Houdini.
> 
> That pic of Zeddds plant isn't Laz's SLH like he was led to believe, most of us have seen it a million times and another handful have grown it several times (I can't find Laz's SCROG pic anymore to show).
> 
> ...


 that's good to know man....ha ha the story of his mate keepin it alive while he was in nick.....so the cunt has popped some beans and fuked me off with a cut of something nearly dead with defs that is truly a keeper lol couldn't make this shit up...still lovin chedz tho cos despite his best efforts he actually delivered....Z cut it is then...


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 17, 2014)

ive grown the las lemon a few times carnt say i can tell from one pic if thats the las cut or not tho, wouldnt suprise me in the slightest if yman is right mind and i did get a sample of chedz when he was around, he didnt send me no exo? and the lemon didnt taste like the las cut to me.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

shit the mrs has decided I need to drink a combo of hers...whole lemons blitzed with raw garlic 2 shot glasses full every morning....jesus fukin c


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive grown the las lemon a few times carnt say i can tell from one pic if thats the las cut or not tho, wouldnt suprise me in the slightest if yman is right mind and i did get a sample of chedz when he was around, he didnt send me no exo? and the lemon didnt taste like the las cut to me.


 well man if it smokes as well as it grows should be a winner, ive only tried it at 4 weeks so dunno if it looses its lemon towards the end...how was the smoke u had?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit the mrs has decided I need to drink a combo of hers...whole lemons blitzed with raw garlic 2 shot glasses full every morning....jesus fukin c


Bitches be crazy! Bong+coffee= morning.

Tell her if your body didn't detox itself you'd be dead already so,no point in that shite


----------



## ghb (Jun 17, 2014)

zedd has grown a big hairy mot lately i think.

she just wants to give you a taste of your own medicine maybe, stop holding here head down when you come, it's most rude!.

how is that clone only lemon cut you got lad?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well man if it smokes as well as it grows should be a winner, ive only tried it at 4 weeks so dunno if it looses its lemon towards the end...how was the smoke u had?


the smoke i had of chedz didnt taste like the las cut to me, i really like the cut cause its super flavoursome chop it early and it would be really lemony with hints of the haze, let it go the 11wk it would be really hazey with the hints of lemon, she was a hungry cut could take all the nutes u chucked at it, yield could be abit decieving tho the buds aint very dense and wouldnt weigh up to much.

but spose thats aswel as chedz not tasting the part could be down to the grower cause thinking now i member pukka getting 4oz+ from a 8veg them nugs where solid, theres a lovely scrog las done yrs ago tho only yielded 4 n half oz n u look at the pic n think theres alot more there, i member the same minus a scrog with a few of the las slh i grew.

growing wise she would grow really nice n quick, was a hardy pheno of the slh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

I might be able to get that SLH cut back. slim chance


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

No cocaine today lads but I did get a fucking crazy ass bill in the post...yay me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I might be able to get that SLH cut back. slim chance


Go on then, tell the tale.....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> zedd has grown a big hairy mot lately i think.
> 
> she just wants to give you a taste of your own medicine maybe, stop holding here head down when you come, it's most rude!.
> 
> how is that clone only lemon cut you got lad?


 keep my mrs out of it, you talk like that to my face and I would fuk u up.....keep growing ya choke weed muppett


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

So I flipped 4 Exo x Dreamtime and 1 proper Exo under a 600 yesterday.

I need cash sharpish.
The DWP have sanctioned my JSA for 3 months, apparently having a job interview at the same time as a Work Program appointment isn't a reasonable excuse for not attending.

How the fuck is a job interview NOT the priority!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I flipped 4 Exo x Dreamtime and 1 proper Exo under a 600 yesterday.
> 
> I need cash sharpish.
> The DWP have sanctioned my JSA for 3 months, apparently having a job interview at the same time as a Work Program appointment isn't reasonable excuse for not attending.
> ...


Thought you were using the asthma excuse?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

interesting Rambo about the slh, this one is stinky and fast growing but it does look like it will put on weight, hg is further on than me so he will know if it holds the lem, its a very good structure and doesn't need staking nice thick stems


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> interesting Rambo about the slh, this one is stinky and fast growing but it does look like it will put on weight, hg is further on than me so he will know if it holds the lem, its a very good structure and doesn't need staking nice thick stems


i dont think its possible to identify it as the las cut or not from one pic, chedz was one of the last people i remember having it before he disappeared the first time, may well be it, your know when your smoking it mate, its super stinky just on a dry no cure, sells really well too cause of the stink n name, is really nice weed flavour,smell n high are all there.

but just as likely with chedz it may not be the las cut lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought you were using the asthma excuse?


Aye that was the month before last.

last month I had a job interview and this month is not till Friday but I've found a loophole in the system that means I never have to go again and don't have to blag the DWP either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

What are your benefits like over in the UK? Here it's like 188 a week then u can try for rent,heating and travel allowances. Oh and if you've kids they fucking throw money at you
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Child-related-payments.aspx


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 17, 2014)

3month sanction, fucking el, aint them work programmes bout finding you a job? why didnt ya just ring them on the day u spose to go n tell em bout the interview?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What are your benefits like over in the UK? Here it's like 188 a week then u can try for rent,heating and travel allowances.


£74 a week JSA then about £55 a week housing benefit if you're under 35.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

My country's a fucking joke when it comes to benefits. If a foreigners on disability he can fuckin move back home n still draw the fuckin money!! Think they can send child benefitshome 2...madness.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

When I was living in belgium their benefit system was based on how long you'd worked for and the amount gets reduced yearly to encourage you to find work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £74 a week JSA then about £55 a week housing benefit if you're under 35.



25 mate

HOLD TEH PHONE! -chedz spouted bullshit? wow who neevr seen that cummin! u know he just bought sum ghs beans and cracked em.mug


hope u srt the sanction out ther propper bullshit, wat issit like 50% loss for so long? starts at 4 weeks and then goes up? u must be on your second snction or sumthing?

http://www.uswitch.com/gas-electricity/guides/smart-meters-explained/?ref=email~insight~160614~uswitch__&utm_campaign=insight&utm_content=160614&utm_medium=email&utm_source=uswitch

make sure wer runing more lights than normal form teh start.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Go on then, tell the tale.....


Ne major jackanory pal, I know a lad up Scotland way that got it given and he in turn gave it out but I don't know if that was one of the cuts the guy looked after while my man had bother with plod. I've asked anyway. 

See what comes eh. There's way better sativas IMO not knocking that Las cut but there's a lot more 10 week and less near pure sativas.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ne major jackanory pal, I know a lad up Scotland way that got it given and he in turn gave it out but I don't know if that was one of the cuts the guy looked after while my man had bother with plod. I've asked anyway.
> 
> See what comes eh. There's way better sativas IMO not knocking that Las cut but there's a lot more 10 week and less near pure sativas.



ywh FUK las cut, innit, overrated.

you was right baout that stretch don OOOF, 8 weeks veg may have overcooked it lol


my next door neighbour has her mom living ther, ther polish been here a few yrs.ANYHOO. fucking shes like oh my moms satying here for another 2 yrs, i asked why? she saiys coz she wants to go home, hates england but its gunna be 2 yrs before shes entitled to tax credits, so the polish can become entitled make a claim then go home and the claim continues, they just live ther and claim here, bullshit that is, the mom dont even wanna learn english, dont wanna, has no intention off and wont try. CUNT

fuksake!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

Show him that pic you posted of the dog...some fuckin stretch lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol I fuckin telt ya!

Las slh cut was a banger, weight, flavour & bag appeal for only a week more than a standard. It's a good cut but when I ran it it threw a few late naners. Most will do that as a last ditch attempt to see the next year.

I used the cut to make them pink monsters yorkie grew. I'm doing a run of the same in about a month.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont think its possible to identify it as the las cut or not from one pic, chedz was one of the last people i remember having it before he disappeared the first time, may well be it, your know when your smoking it mate, its super stinky just on a dry no cure, sells really well too cause of the stink n name, is really nice weed flavour,smell n high are all there.
> 
> but just as likely with chedz it may not be the las cut lol


He said in open thread as soon as he landed that it wasn't SLH mate.

He only changed his mind and tried pretending it was after I asked him about it.

When I can be arsed trawling back through the thread I'll see if I can find his post.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

the pink one is gonna finish with swollen calx finish at 45 days and its proper dence, its 36 today and the hairs are nearly eaten and could be pulled now cos theyre nugs, im thinking this has got to be an earner, Rambo ill send u some slh and u can tell me what u think?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He said in open thread as soon as he landed that it wasn't SLH mate.
> 
> He only changed his mind and tried pretending it was after I asked him about it.
> 
> When I can be arsed trawling back through the thread I'll see if I can find his post.


interesting, it doesn't look kushy as in lemon kush and I have no experience of slh or hazes generally


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the pink one is gonna finish with swollen calx finish at 45 days and its proper dence, its 36 today and the hairs are nearly eaten and could be pulled now cos theyre nugs, im thinking this has got to be an earner, Rambo ill send u some slh and u can tell me what u think?


yeah cool mate ill soon tell if its the cut las had, that quick finishing pink plant sounds promising u didnt take any cuts tho did ya? reveg did i read?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He said in open thread as soon as he landed that it wasn't SLH mate.
> 
> He only changed his mind and tried pretending it was after I asked him about it.
> 
> When I can be arsed trawling back through the thread I'll see if I can find his post.


u dont have to yman i beleive ya lol chedz was, well chedz lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 3month sanction, fucking el, aint them work programmes bout finding you a job? why didnt ya just ring them on the day u spose to go n tell em bout the interview?


Nah man the Work Program is utter bullshit, every interview I've had I've got by myself.

I would have rang them to sort out another appointment if I hadn't been told by my adviser that there is no function within the software to do so once an appointment has been made on the computer.
His story is that once an appointment slot has been allocated then to cancel it he either has to put that I attended or didn't attend then issue another appointment slot.
From what he says (I don't trust the cunt as far as I can throw him tbh, we've had enough rows in the office) there doesn't seem to be any way of correcting human error without the claimant having to do all the explaining to the DWP.

We'll soon see how much of his story is bullshit when I ring them up later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

He's talking total shite yorkie! Total fucking dribble!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 17, 2014)

morning all

@yorkie out of interest whats the loophole you found as i may need to borrow it in a few months lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u dont have to yman i beleive ya lol chedz was, well chedz lol


Lol, to be fair it's more for my own piece of mind.

I can't remember exactly what he said it was, I'm pretty sure he said Kush.

If it turns out worth the keep and Zeddd finds kind his way to sending a snip via Fairy Airways I'd want some kind of idea whats in it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's talking total shite yorkie! Total fucking dribble!


I imagine so but to see a manager I've got to go through him first I think and I've already shown him and 2 of his supervisors up in open office.
So heated do the rows get that they started to book my appointments when nobody else has one so that he can see me in an empty office without causing a scene!

The cunt's not having me over a barrel, I know my rights and what the law says thank you very much.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @yorkie out of interest whats the loophole you found as i may need to borrow it in a few months lol


It's quite simple really, I'm pissed at myself that I didn't do it sooner.

*The basic schedule*
1- The day before you are due to attend the WP provider, sign off.
2- Enjoy your day off
3- On your day off or the day after do a rapid reclaim
4 -attend you appointment for the rapid reclaim
5 -sign on next as normal/or sign off if that before your next WP appointment

*Why?*
1- If you attend the WP then you open yourself up to their decision making. Bear in mind that most of these are fly by night set ups that just want to make money from you and treat you as their little profit unit. If you dont play ball you'll get a sanction or a threat of one.
2- most if not all will not provide a properly qualified recruitment specialist, you'll probably get an 'advisor' who is uniquely unqualified.
3- By all means check out the company, if you feel there's something in it for you great, but why waste the best part of a day on a waste of time otherwise and also potentially jeopardise your income.
4- You simply cannot be sanctioned for non attendance when you are not in receipt of JSA (even if its for a day) . When you sign off all appointments are cancelled. This has been confirmed by DWP FOI questions.

*Cost*
You'll need to be able to last for a couple of weeks without payment just in case of any late payments caused. You'll lose a at worst £10 every 2 weeks if not less depending.
It will also cost you a bit of time and attention to detail. You may have to chase the odd late payment.


Important tips to remember

*Signing Off - *
On your ES40JP card you only need to fill in the part 4 declaration. Just put a line through 1-3.
The declaration is for (and INCLUDING the last day). I would recommend writing on it 'On and including' then the date.
Then scan it and keep a copy safe.
Go into the jobcentre on the last day, hand it to a the desk staff (not G4S). If there's just a G4s say you want to see a member of staff.
Say you are signing off. They will probably check it and ask why. Just say you have not filled in any of the voluntary information and do not wish to and wish them a good day.

*Rapid reclaim - on the phone*
after the days break, I prefer to use the freephone number and ask for a rapid reclaim.
Make sure you state the start date as the day after your days break, I.E. when the WP appointment was.
The jobcentre probably wont of signed you off fully just at that time so make sure you ask just to make an appointment at the jobcentre and fill in the rapid reclaim form there. I have found thats the easiest way.
You go in 30 mins before your appointment, ask for the form and fill it in.

*Rapid reclaim appointment at the jobcentre*
1- At first staff may ask you why you signed off and then on. You do not need to give a reason, just say I decided to! or I decided to have a day off. If they offer there holiday form decline. Its your business what you do in your own private time. The only legitimate question really is have you done any work in the interim period (1 day) which you haven't (unless you have).
2- Use the same job seekers agreement, it'll still be on the system
3- when filling in the job seekers agreement, keep an eye out and let the staff member know not to tick any of the voluntary options. I usually find it works to just say up front 'dont tick any of the voluntary consents thanks'. If they do dont sing it and make them print it off again.
4- IMPORTANT dont give them a phone number. This will cut out those annoying texts and messages. just say you no longer have that mobile number, cant afford it or it was cancelled.
5- No need to enter into ANY chat or conversation about why you are doing what you are doing. You can sign off if you want anytime and if eligible you can sign back on. Just focus on the specific task at any one time. Don't give them ANY ammo about any motivations.
6- you should get a letter about the WP stating 'from today you will WP etc etc' this is fine as it nullifys the past so you WANT this letter. NB could be very handy if they try to sanction you.
7- on the form where it says do you want to claim housing benefit, I usually just write NA already claiming. You dont actually want to say yes or no to that question as it can cause an auto stop or a reapplication.
8- ID they will ask for ID I usually give them the last P45, these will come through every time you sign off.

*Next signing day*
If the schedule will allow it its better to sign on as normal if possible as this will keep the claim going normally. However if you get a new WP date before your next sign on then sign off the day before that as per.

*WP letter*
You'll probably get a letter stating that you failed to attend blah blah. No need to reply to this as you were not in receipt of JSA for that date. I wouldn't bother replying to them or engaging them in any way.

*Letter of 'doubt' from jobcentre*
You might get a letter of doubt from the jobcentre stating you did not attend etc etc. This you SHOULD reply to this
stating the basic facts IE (NB keep it as stripped down as poss, no emotion, no extra waffle at all)

''''You state a doubt has arisen on my claim, this is incorrect as there is not doubt on my JSA for this period.
You state that I did not attend WP provider XXX on XXX date. This is incorrect as I was not in receipt of JSA for that date.
You state I need to provide a reason by XXX date, this is also incorrect as as I was not in receipt of JSA for that date I have no such obligation''''''

send this recorded to the correct address. You can use one of their freepost envelopes and add recorded to it. Keep the slip and use track n trace.

*Housing benefit*
If you keep the gap to one day only then depending on your council your HB should carry on. However sometimes it will generate an auto stop. I would recommend going in to the council, speak to the HB person directly (don't be fobbed off), get their email then email them form then on. If you then get an auto stop letter (don't worry) just mail that person explain you just had a very short JSA break and your circumstances have not changed and to keep the HB claim going. They 'may' ask you to pop in with a bank statement. This is OK (try and get a summarised non-itemised one) and pop in and see that person directly again. Yes a bit of a drag but its very important to keep the HB going. Also keep the JSA break to a day only that will help this situation (dont be lazy).

*Dealing with jobcentre staff*
Remember its up to you what you do with your claim/life, not them. Don't be intimidated at all and be confident. Be polite and calm at all times, after a while they'll know not to bother you and leave you be. Don't consent to any extra chats or meetings, keep all in writing. If they make any kind of assertion or statement, just say ''well today I am here for XXX appointment that's it, if you'd like to send me any questions like that in writing then I can respond formally''.

*Keeping notes -important*
Keep a detailed record of the exact dates you signed off and reclaimed.
Keep track of payments and the dates those payments are for
I recommend one of those long calendars.
Chase any late or missing payments, use the phone to call the benefit centre at the jobcentre, be polite don't worry you'll get your money but you need to be organised. If you sign off before you usually sign on day there will be a short delay in payment, but if you chase it they can usually correct this quiet quickly.
If when you sign off you get paid a day less then chase this and write a letter of complaint to the jobcentre manager.

*Finally*
I know this method works but if you have any questions feel free to ask.
Also of course to be eligible for JSA you need to be looking and available for work etc so whilst you are claiming I would recommend trying to improve your situation using your best efforts.

*Other methods *
are out there of course.
If you do attend the WP then you DO NOT need to sign the data protection waiver. DWP FOI fact.
In fact you DO NOT need to sign ANYTHING if you dont want to (DONT be pressured) DWP FOI fact.
If the person is not qualified in recruitment request to see a qualified person, ask to see THIER CV : )
Also if you have access to other jobcentres then when you do a rapid reclaim you can change jobcentre, site transport issues. You'll be amazed how much this can delay things. If its in another jobcentre district then even better.



This all works due to the fact that there isn't a 3 day waiting period on rapid reclaims.

The 3 day waiting period on fresh claims stems back to the 70's when short working weeks and half day Fridays were the norm.
A 3 day waiting period was introduced to stop folk finishing work on Friday, walking into a jobcentre in the afternoon and claiming benefit over the weekend for some extra cash before returning to work on the Monday. 

The worst that could happen is that you might have to make your rapid reclaim the day AFTER your WP appointment so that you have a day break but the money lost for just 1 day is only about £10 so.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

seems legit yorkie, youd really need to get your shit togther to do that every 2 weeks and all the agrovation that comes with it, and keeping calm? lol thats hard,
u gunna gve it a go/? i know sae will he loves that shit! anything o screw the man


kinda looking forward to running this Zuper lemonZ haZe now.

the mystery of it all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> seems legit yorkie, youd really need to get your shit togther to do that every 2 weeks and all the agrovation that comes with it, and keeping calm? lol thats hard,
> u gunna gve it a go?


Hell yeah I'm doing it, I've just checked and my WP appointment is this Tuesday coming.
So I sign off on Monday and rapid reclaim by phone on the Wednesday.

It's a little easier for me because I'm now on monthly appointments, it says in the Interserve (WP provider) terms and conditions/rules that you should have fortnightly appointments at a minimum.
I was contemplating using that as a means to formally complain about my prick adviser (after he threatened to personally sanction me!?) until I gave my head a shake and realised it was better for me not to.

I have more hassle than most with the WP so it's in my interests to see them as little as possible, we fucking hate each other. 

My 3 year time with the WP finally ends in October so I've only got to stick it out another 4 months or so before they fuck me off back to the Jobcentre, that's when it'll really start to get interesting cos I'll be classed as long term unemployed by then.

I'll be upping the weed/drugs game before then so I can't see me signing on for much longer anyway.
And I've been offered a job at the local grow shop when he pulls his finger out and gets the other lads sorted with a second shop.

Working in a grow shop during the day and growing weed and blowing glass whilst cooking up party prescriptions in the lab at night seems pretty fucking cushy to me!

££££££££££££££££


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

More shiny new kit for glass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

Grow shop job sounds sweet bet you'd get sweet discounts n would be great means for making contacts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Grow shop job sounds sweet bet you'd get sweet discounts n would be great means for making contacts


The guy who owns the shop is also considering going into property.

Buy a house for say £50.000 at auction, strip it, decorate it and turn it over to a social housing association for the EU immigrants (there's some dodgy loophole where HA's get guaranteed rent for 5 years regardless of whether the tennant moves out or not).

Then go and take out a mortgage on that house he owns for say £80.000 and go buy another house with the money.
Rinse and repeat.

I've already been planting seeds in his head.
You see if I don't rent a yard off him and get him to front all the gear to kit it out on the shops credit then pay him off come crop time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

lol fair shout mate,

hows the glass thing going? tried yet? should be interesting.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Watch Dogs original graphical effects (E3 2012/13) found in PC game files. *
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=838538

Ubisoft - "PC destroying PS4? We can't be having that, we'd best scupper the PC version so it also looks shit to make all the console fanboys feel better!"

(And the original thread from Guru3D.com that was locked rather sharpish!)
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=389848


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *Watch Dogs original graphical effects (E3 2012/13) found in PC game files. *
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=838538
> 
> Ubisoft - "PC destroying PS4? We can't be having that, we'd best scupper the PC version so it also looks shit to make all the console fanboys feel better!"
> ...



thers graphics mod for it now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thers graphics mod for it now


That's em, they've been in the PC code all along but disabled.

Not the new consoles though. lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

getting new PS4 come summer, wife says she gunna get me the XBONE too cz she knows ther good games for both that are exclusives,

il build a new pc too, i7 watercooled 32gb ssd jobby

now playing the godfather on ps3, ttfn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hows the glass thing going? tried yet? should be interesting.


Not yet, I'm sitting on half the kit though.

So far I've got....

1) A bench torch.
2) A 19kg bottle of Propane.
3) Oxygen/Propane hoses.
4) Oxygen/Propane regulators.
5) Oxygen/Propane flashback arrestors (safety device) .

Although I have to get a refund on the flashback arrestors, the Chinese cunt sent em with some dodgy thread pattern on the regulator end so they don't fit UK spec kit.

So now I need....

1) A bottle of Oxygen.
2) 2 non-return check valves (safety device).
3) Some safety glasses (the most expensive single piece of kit after the torch!)
4) A selection of basic hand tools.

Then I can start making small stuff like jewelry while I build myself a kiln.
Once the kiln is built I'll be able to make pretty much anything then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

yeh i heard u as on about building a kiln, how then? a old electric oven with extra elements fastened in round the side and top? they gotta be hot as fuk innit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The guy who owns the shop is also considering going into property.
> 
> Buy a house for say £50.000 at auction, strip it, decorate it and turn it over to a social housing association for the EU immigrants (there's some dodgy loophole where HA's get guaranteed rent for 5 years regardless of whether the tennant moves out or not).
> 
> ...


Dude! Setup in 4 or 5 houses at once with borrowed grow gear crop pay,him off happy days lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> getting new PS4 come summer, wife says she gunna get me the XBONE too cz she knows ther good games for both that are exclusives,
> 
> il build a new pc too, i7 watercooled 32gb ssd jobby
> 
> now playing the godfather on ps3, ttfn


submerged system!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i heard u as on about building a kiln, how then? a old electric oven with extra elements fastened in round the side and top? they gotta be hot as fuk innit?



They're made from the same fire bricks that pizza ovens are made from so.....

1) Fire bricks (£1.50 each on ebay).
2) Some special heat proof cement to bind the bricks together (£25 a tub on ebay)
3) Some aliminium/steel angle to make the kiln frame (few quid from the scrappers).
4) A 3000c thermocouple (thermometer) with a digital readout controller (£45 on ebay).
5) A roll of Kanthal (FeCrAl) wire for the element if I don't buy a pre-made one.
6) A power supply unit.

And a few other cheap bits and bobs as needed.

Something along the lines of these 2 but better....

A) http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Electric-Kiln/
B) http://www.instructables.com/id/Electric-Kiln-the-cheaper-ever/

The cheapest bench top kiln I can find is £97 on ebay and it only gets hot enough to anneal soft glass......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/850-C-1562-F-NEW-ELECTRICAL-KILN-MADE-IN-UK-WARRANTY-SERVICES-115-240-V-/221459440899?pt=UK_Crafts_JewelleryMaking_GL&hash=item339002e503

......It's a tiny little shitter.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> submerged system!



lol yeh seen them,mental


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh seen them,mental


They supposedly work really well. You gonna pimp ur watercooled with neons n shiz lol you'd make a nice profit selling custom systems to order on ebay.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They supposedly work really well. You gonna pimp ur watercooled with neons n shiz lol you'd make a nice profit selling custom systems to order on ebay.


na not into all that led bullshit, clean and simple and tidy , but effective is my method,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

Joe Hart after Pirlos free kick.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

Lmfao that's brilliant lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Afternoon all, well my Exo cuts have rooted only took 7 days this time, 
On the down side ive got a house inspection at the weekend so gotta move everything out for a day then bring it back and set it up again, its gonna be a pain in the arse but it is necessary.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bitches be crazy! Bong+coffee= morning.
> 
> Tell her if your body didn't detox itself you'd be dead already so,no point in that shite


 you not a believer in a detox....u ever tried it omg something is happening lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

ice ive emailed you some photos hope that's ok, the pink bud at 35 days, compost tea at 1 hour and some bubble


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

gotta go grab sum cuts that landed
so the

THC BOMB and ZLH going in veg

no emails landed yet matey-- the ic3 one yeh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

Dr M. Huber destroys Roundup in 3 mins.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

sorry ice fukin emails down now, ill send it later with some more hopefully if ya don't mind


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry ice fukin emails down now, ill send it later with some more hopefully if ya don't mind



lol its cool man, no worrys, anytime.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

interesting stuff, this sorta thing made me drop the biotech degree is was studying for in the 80s, they only ever look at what this shit does to plants not people or animals, the whole industry is corrupt and awash with globodollars


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> interesting stuff, this sorta thing made me drop the biotech degree is was studying for in the 80s, they only ever look at what this shit does to plants not people or animals, the whole industry is corrupt and awash with globodollars



^ yeh that^


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 17, 2014)

@ gaz, email m8.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> @ gaz, email m8.


Replied m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

Not long now IC3, not even a week we reckon.....

 

......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## jinkyj (Jun 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Replied m8


 replied back m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not long now IC3, not even a week we reckon.....
> 
> View attachment 3181522
> 
> ......


Lol no way man, im gonna send u a pic of my cat whos also preggers and due in about 10 days to 2 weeks at most.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 17, 2014)

Just finished breaking bad....what a fucking series that is didn't want it to end lol

Got to go mix up.a feed now offthe grow and pure bloom topmax and molasses and the icky is real sticky...orderd some blood meal.for the exo next crop as well can't be having them N issues again its mainly on the bigger plants tho the small ones are sound the main mother Gaz sent me is a N whore so hopefully next round i can do all biggens with added blood and have green plants lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> replied back m8


Not got anything back yet mate


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just finished breaking bad....what a fucking series that is didn't want it to end lol
> 
> Got to go mix up.a feed now offthe grow and pure bloom topmax and molasses and the icky is real sticky...orderd some blood meal.for the exo next crop as well can't be having them N issues again its mainly on the bigger plants tho the small ones are sound the main mother Gaz sent me is a N whore so hopefully next round i can do all biggens with added blood and have green plants lol


 good idea mate crab meal is good for slow release N and alfa alfa is good too, blood is very hot but also good exo can take heat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## jinkyj (Jun 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not got anything back yet mate


Lol I never sent it.I have now tho lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you sure she's pregnant Garry?

Doesn't look like it to me mate.
No belly, no nipples out.

She can't be due in 2 weeks or so if she is.
We reckon there's only a couple of kittens in this one and she's also a small cat but fuck me she's big.
Defo around a week to go.

It's a 9 week term for cats you know?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are you sure she's pregnant Garry?
> 
> Doesn't look like it to me mate.
> No belly, no nipples out.
> ...


Lol yeah I know mate its only 9 weeks, and yes she is defo pregnant and defo due in no more than 2 weeks, its just the way she is lying in the pic, if u cud see her belly its huge and sagging down when she stands and her nipples are swollen and full, had her at the vets a cpl weeks ago and they confirmed shes pregnant, shes just a small cat so will prob only have a cpl kittens at the most.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

You should see mine walk.

Her back legs seem to have developed a perminant camber so she can even walk properly.
Or should I say waddle properly!

lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good idea mate crab meal is good for slow release N and alfa alfa is good too, blood is very hot but also good exo can take heat


Yeh its 15-0-0 so ill go easy onit at ffirst....I'll go non the bay now and have a.look for crab meal and alfalfa as well.....Yeh I rekon if I do em big they will handle the heat...the biggest one is literally eating every fan leaf even the small ones coming out the bud definatley affected the yield so I gotta get it right next time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol, mine can barely jump she has turned into a lazy wee shit, needs carried everywhere as well or just sits staring at u with sad eyes as if to say do u expect me to move on my own accord, not a fucking change carry me u prick lol,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

lol we did tell u, haha.
by the size of her looks likeshes been smashed in by half of yorkshire!!!
wonder if they come out pakis? bengals n shit LOL


so it seems if u have old white plates OR panels forma older style tent when they was white if u cut it to the size of ya pot and put em on top of the coco it helps the plant by keeping the medium cooler,reflecting thelight,

helps with bugs too, but the light and heat thing sounds good, and i have sum old white grow tent panels to cut up.

its so on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

What's everyone's public key btw? Or is that far 2 paranoid of me lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

They'll help rot your roots to shit and facilitate mould growth too IC3 because it takes ages for the coco to dry out when covered.

I speak from experience mate, you may well regret it if you do.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's everyone's public key btw? Or is that far 2 paranoid of me lol


Lol, this aint the road lad.

We have email!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah but pgp is so fuckin James bond man lol emails ain't failed me yet but shits pretty slick


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

the bud is the pink one at day 35 supersoil, the bubble is plushberry


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They'll help rot your roots to shit and facilitate mould growth too IC3 because it takes ages for the coco to dry out when covered.
> 
> I speak from experience mate, you may well regret it if you do.



hmm really? yeh sounds about right, lol ok well scrap that.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

What is this heat stress low humidity? Help


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fairy landed zeddd but cos of where its at it won't get opened till tomoro, then a m8 will sort it till I'm back. Should be fine, I mine don had cuts I sent lying about all weekend before they wer opened and they wer fine


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

can he open the bag cos its sealed in a vac bag then the bottle, prob needs to breathe but should be fine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> View attachment 3181686


heat that m8

and yeh HG try get him to open it, my bag had steamed by mid afternnooon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> can he open the bag cos its sealed in a vac bag then the bottle, prob needs to breathe but should be fine


It's a bit awkward as ther at my mas lol, it should be fine, fuckall I can really do. The ones don had for a couple days wer ones that I sent and ic3 will know they are pretty well sealed, not much I can do. Well know tomoro.....if this fucks up ill cry lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> heat that m8
> 
> and yeh HG try get him to open it, my bag had steamed by mid afternnooon


Cheers


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> View attachment 3181686


 calcium def


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> calcium def



yeh sum diamontesesuesueasueseuause earth sprinkled will help that innit zedd.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's a bit awkward as ther at my mas lol, it should be fine, fuckall I can really do. The ones don had for a couple days wer ones that I sent and ic3 will know they are pretty well sealed, not much I can do. Well know tomoro.....if this fucks up ill cry lol


 I had to seal it mate cos it smells


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sum diamontesesuesueasueseuause earth sprinkled will help that innit zedd.


 innit breadbin, top dress with oyster shell


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> innit breadbin, top dress with oyster shell



rofl yaa rasclart. muahaha,,,, yeh good to seal it man, the stench of poo would be strong!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

im a believer in a bit of silica in the soil too seems to help with those very solid lookin leaf panels strong leaves stems etc and yes u guessed it DE is the stuff blad


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> calcium def


What shall I use for it? ? Is it heat aswell leaves was (cup) like I get my extraction kit in a day or so just holding on until then . I see why you lot mainly use clones seeds/ seedlings just annoying


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I had to seal it mate cos it smells


Aye I seal mine anyway smelly or not lol, what's it in anyway m8? If shit and soil I'll just have to wash it of cos it's goin in a DWC pot.....I'll maybe send the soil of to be analysed and find out ur recipe lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> What shall I use for it? ? Is it heat aswell leaves was (cup) like I get my extraction kit in a day or so just holding on until then . I see why you lot mainly use clones seeds/ seedlings just annoying


 clones are trickier to grow sam ask shawny, are u in soil what nutes dose etc?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

I've grew clones before I like em lol. Organics biobizz soil all mix with added perlite its only 8 days old mate so no nutes. Until another week or so


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> I've grew clones before I like em lol. Organics biobizz soil all mix with added perlite its only 8 days old mate so no nutes. Until another week or so


 feed em mate fuk what the chart or bottle says, the leaves are saying im hungry


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

7 days tomorrow sorry not 8 days Dm tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

thing is with cal def u get necrosis most other defs give u more warning


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> feed em mate fuk what the chart or bottle says, the leaves are saying im hungry


 right they are due watering tomorrow with mountain spring I'll give em a dose then and pull lights up an inch there 16" from top of plants now and two fans. One is on the light (its a cooker fan ones what cool) and a oscillating fan 8" on the plants it is warm in there I'm in a ground floor flat so no air gets through flat I'm dying for this extraction system lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thing is with cal def u get necrosis most other defs give u more warning


Nercosis! Man  I'll feed them now these only ones I can do until Oct got relative staying in Sept I need these to survive


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I seal mine anyway smelly or not lol, what's it in anyway m8? If shit and soil I'll just have to wash it of cos it's goin in a DWC pot.....I'll maybe send the soil of to be analysed and find out ur recipe lol


just pot it in coco till shes clone ready.


u got no extraction sam?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeh I know all about clone trouble lolol its been a constant battle keeping the bitches fed man....seen crab meal and alfalfa on eBay so gonna order them on Friday when I get paif ...I've used some of that azomite on my spider plant and it looks purdy as fook now gonna top dress me clones with it as well

Well at work now just sat in the 7 1/2 tonner watching wagons in.....easy as fook man prime for smoking a joint wish I had one on me...


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just pot it in coco till shes clone ready.
> 
> 
> u got no extraction sam?


No mate a few days time


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just pot it in coco till shes clone ready.
> 
> 
> u got no extraction sam?


Coco??? Ther ain't none of that dirty shit in my grow room m8 lol

Just goina thro it in the prop till I get back then if the roots are big enough stick it in the dwc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Coco??? Ther ain't none of that dirty shit in my grow room m8 lol


well what ya gunna do? its in soil, supose u culd leave it in ts currant pot, it would get big enough for u to take ur cuts so u can have em your way? if the pots the same as i got then yeh sure u could just leave it in that.

yeh sam you need that extraction, if its def fair enoughbut thers def heat/extraction issues


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well what ya gunna do? its in soil, supose u culd leave it in ts currant pot, it would get big enough for u to take ur cuts so u can have em your way? if the pots the same as i got then yeh sure u could just leave it in that.
> 
> yeh sam you need that extraction, if its def fair enoughbut thers def heat/extraction issues


It does cup up like heat is a problem but I didn't think it needed feeding so soon or needed nutes so soon as its an all mix soil with worm castings an shit ... shall I feed anyway? ?? I've made a mix up either way my ladies are getting watered with or without nutes by tomorrow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 17, 2014)

tbh mate im shit with soil, just the look of it looks like heat, theyw ill come on leaps and bounds when u get extraction.

zedds the soil guy, watever he says id take on board.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tbh mate im shit with soil, just the look of it looks like heat, theyw ill come on leaps and bounds when u get extraction.
> 
> zedds the soil guy, watever he says id take on board.


I'll be sorting both problems and they have been fed fuck it! Extraction in a few days and see how they do I'm shit with an hid indoor lol I'm used to outdoor growing


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

biobizz soil and nutes lack calcium amongst other things, u need a source of calcium in the soil or the water if u use these only


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

Calcium powder? ?? Anything specific?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Calcium powder? ?? Anything specific?


just feed at this stage but you will need additional come flowering, read up on cal and see which way u wanna apply it.I use oyster shell and dolomite lime, others use magnecal


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just feed at this stage but you will need additional come flowering, read up on cal and see which way u wanna apply it.I use oyster shell and dolomite lime, others use magnecal


I'll probably use oyster shell more organic. Can I mash it up nd shake it up in water? ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Calcium powder? ?? Anything specific?


Canna Mono Calcium.
Ebay, about £12 for a 1L bottle.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Canna Mono Calcium.
> Ebay, about £12 for a 1L bottle.


 you seen this ?http://beforeitsnews.com/celebrities/2014/06/european-royals-killing-naked-children-for-fun-at-human-hunting-parties-2465154.html


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have oyster shells and powder for my chickens the powder I can dissolve in water but how much?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll even link it.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271481579209?nav=SEARCH

You won't get this kind of treatment at this time of the night very often lad, savour the moment. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> I have oyster shells and powder for my chickens the powder I can dissolve in water but how much?


Don't start getting ahead of yourself before you've got basics down mate, you'd be doing yourself a massive favour by purchasing a cheap digital PH pen and an EC pen.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 17, 2014)

sup fart knokerzzzzz


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 17, 2014)

cant rem me pass n shit on other account...........lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> sup fart knokerzzzzz


Are you who I think you are?

Did you have a similar username before?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a yes then, lol.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 17, 2014)

yer sup yorky....this has changed lol....I was imcjayt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you seen this ?http://beforeitsnews.com/celebrities/2014/06/european-royals-killing-naked-children-for-fun-at-human-hunting-parties-2465154.html


Not until now no but now I've read it I'm in two minds.

One half of me isn't surprised in the slightest yet the other half thinks if true then it's a bit sketchy that there are supposed eye witnesses walking around telling the tale.

If true I highly doubt anybody would be telling the tale let alone would there be live witnesses to tell it.

Hmmmmm, interesting concept still....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think movies like "Hostel" are completely fictitious.

And the movie "Taken" is certainly inspired by real eventS.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't start getting ahead of yourself before you've got basics down mate, you'd be doing yourself a massive favour by purchasing a cheap digital PH pen and an EC pen.


Does Ph and ec matter in soil then .


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 17, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> Does Ph and ec matter in soil then .


In every type of Garden...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 17, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> In every type of Garden...


No it doesn't! Plenty people including a few in here grow without them and without problems


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

]that's giving it to the mod....just out of spite now I'm never using a ph pen lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone see the attitude happy hour seed promo? Every Wednesday from 12pm Bam!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think movies like "Hostel" are completely fictitious.
> 
> And the movie "Taken" is certainly inspired by real eventS.


 yes ive been hearing about these Kamloops children that went missing over many years, this is the first time all these accusations have come to a "court", Kevin Annett is worth having a look at. The first time I heard about human hunting was "tranceformation of America" by cathy o brien....could also b disinfo but some rings true


----------



## ghb (Jun 18, 2014)

big jay in the house, what happened man?.

you were all getting set up with your wilmas etc then it went quiet for a few months, you had a few of us worried, hope all is well mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

fuk me big man....

yeh dint u get a loft OP going? i did the same be interesting to compare sum bits


morning


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 18, 2014)

morning  just got given some real dank g13 haze, chemdog and k2. perfectly dried and cured. think ive been letting mine dry out to much. gonna put the buds still on stalks in brown bags when its at a stage where some stems are snapping. what you guys reckon? i normally just put it on the drying rack and when stems snap put it in the jar but not happy with how its been turning out like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

I cure in a jar...
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydro if ur about one fella on the localbitcoin exchange has offered to sell me 170e worth of bitcoin for 6e charge
.... Well for 170e u get 
*0.3620000 n it works out to be worth 163e*


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer sup yorky....this has changed lol....I was imcjayt


welcome back mate, been a long time, now your back everyone can take their foil hats back off again lol, where ya been hiding?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> morning  just got given some real dank g13 haze, chemdog and k2. perfectly dried and cured. think ive been letting mine dry out to much. gonna put the buds still on stalks in brown bags when its at a stage where some stems are snapping. what you guys reckon? i normally just put it on the drying rack and when stems snap put it in the jar but not happy with how its been turning out like that.


 cut the whole plant at the bottom, hang for 5 or 6 days, trim, peper bag 24 hours.....punt or cure


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> big jay in the house, what happened man?.
> 
> you were all getting set up with your wilmas etc then it went quiet for a few months, you had a few of us worried, hope all is well mate.


 lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

orite jay what u drivin man still got the sports car and the gtc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cut the whole plant at the bottom, hang for 5 or 6 days, trim, peper bag 24 hours.....punt or cure


If this is the same method you used for that psychosis you sent me then it works just about the same as a 1month cure but that could be down to genetics and your organics...not had many buds as purdy as yours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cut the whole plant at the bottom, hang for 5 or 6 days, trim, peper bag 24 hours.....punt or cure


what do you do with your trim zedd?


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah gonna try something different, the brown paper bags it is and im gonna not let it get as dry before i bag it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If this is the same method you used for that psychosis you sent me then it works just about the same as a 1month cure but that could be down to genetics and your organics...not had many buds as purdy as yours.



obviously u aint tried mine then1!!!lmfao


ninja, wat i do is this
chop and p[luk all teh big leaves of, leave the sugar trim yano the tinybits
hang plant or branches upside down for like 4-6 days untill teh stalk snaps in th emiddle ut nto on teh outside.

then i take it down an trim u will prolly think midway thru the trim shit its wet so what i do is trim it all and dump out on a mesh screen for 12 hrs in the dry box or watevr ur using and after 12 hrs its normally perfect then jar up and leave for 12-24hrs, check if TOO moist dump out on screen again, then jar bak up

then just do the 20 mins burp per day and get them buds tight.

im svvy with hum but u should get one of these for inside your jars
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/digital-lcd-thermometer-with-hygrometer-reptile-etc-/260947110714?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item3cc1a8eb3a


everyones got ther own methodits upto u to find yours


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol, well send it on over! If ur dog stretches anymore your gonna have to buy climbing gear to trim her


I'm all for they hydrometer, takes out the guess work but pls do a salt test to check how accurate the reading is...all mine off eBay were off by on average 5% so do the salt text then mark the difference on ur hydrometer. I keep my sugar leaves on since its personal I want as many trics as possible fook the lil sugar leave now if I were selling it I'd shake the fuck.out of it n trim off the sugar leaves n make iso n hash lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what do you do with your trim zedd?


 I make lazy kief, bubble or this time I jus bought coconut, how much trim to fat do u use, I gotta go on holiday next year and I need some edibles or bttr still capsules....don't wanna straighten out in India lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If this is the same method you used for that psychosis you sent me then it works just about the same as a 1month cure but that could be down to genetics and your organics...not had many buds as purdy as yours.


 thanks man, but ive raised my game with this new soil and tea combo, if you wanna half of the pink weed pm me....its gonna be a legend, finest cannabis ive grown, seems to be putting on 2 days of bud growth per day finish at 40 to 45 days jhc $£$


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Kief hash... When the fucker let's me upload pics


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 18, 2014)

any pics zed? sounds nice. well thats putting it gayly lol sounds proper good lol even that sounds gay. lets just see the dam thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I make lazy kief, bubble or this time I jus bought coconut, how much trim to fat do u use, I gotta go on holiday next year and I need some edibles or bttr still capsules....don't wanna straighten out in India lol


depends if you're using hash or weed. hash is easier, just pop your kief into a pyrex. melt a bit of coconut fat pour it on top of your kief then wrap the pyrex in clingfilm and bung it in a slow cooker or your oven on the keep warm setting for a few hours. then pipette into AA gel caps. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Empty-Gelatine-Capsules-Clear-Size/dp/B007L3BQ48/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403089592&sr=8-1&keywords=gel+caps

now at this point i'd make a couple and try them for strength. pop the pyrex into the freezer and if they aren't up to your dose bang some more kief into the same coconut fat and repeat til happy. then fill the rest of your caps. they will melt and leak if you don't keep them cool. frozen is best. and they will smell of weed so airtight them and hold baggage 

dosage is the hard bit. I did a batch at the weekend and you need 2 for a good buzz one for a nice nights kip. 

this threads got some sweet edible's recipe's and info: https://www.rollitup.org/t/badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more.412878/


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> any pics zed? sounds nice. well thats putting it gayly lol sounds proper good lol even that sounds gay. lets just see the dam thing


 yeah mate go back a few pages and heres another


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

oops triple post ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oops triple post ffs



can the real zedd plz come bak!

u had a bang to the head? uve actually morphed into a decent bloke. uploadig pics, been nice????


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah zeddd ur being far 2 nice....wtf?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> can the real zedd plz come bak!
> 
> u had a bang to the head? uve actually morphed into a decent bloke. uploadig pics, been nice????


 ha ha been off the booze for 5 weeks must be on some happy trip, wont last lol.....don't think ghb would agree mind


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

this aint cheery so not for all u happy fukkers, but meet bill Maloney....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> sup fart knokerzzzzz


Fucking hell look whos dragged himself back in lol, welcome back mate its aint been the same without ya here, hows ur grows coming on now bud?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No it doesn't! Plenty people including a few in here grow without them and without problems


Dude that statement couldn't get any more illogical if you tried. 
This issue has been addressed many times over the last few years, just because you can grow a plant without paying attention to PH or EC, that does not mean it doesn't matter. 

While you are quite right many people do grow without paying attention to PH or EC, those people are not growing plants to the best of their genetic potential and few are growing without problems despite what they may think.
I stopped actively pointing out to people what was wrong with their plants from photo's ages ago because I became the cunt of the thread because of it despite being bang right and only trying to help folk improve their skills.

Sure you can chuck in 3ml per L of this and 4ml per L of that all slap dash and the plant will grow, produce bud and get you stoned. 
But if you pay attention to PH/EC and try to grow the plant to the best of your ability and it's genetic potential, then that plant will grow more bud, get you more stoned and be an all round better finished product than one that hasn't had this attention payed to it.

Plants like this.......

  

......can't be grown by chucking it all in a bucket of water and not paying attention to PH or EC.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude that statement couldn't get any more illogical if you tried.
> This issue has been addressed many times over the last few years, just because you can grow a plant without paying attention to PH or EC, that does not mean it doesn't matter.
> 
> While you are quite right many people do grow without paying attention to PH or EC, those people are not growing plants to the best of their genetic potential and few are growing without problems despite what they may think.
> ...


I ain't goina get into this again yorkie ffs, but the guy that says it was needed was a mod and I'd just woke up and felt a bit mardy at him poppin his head in here so thought I'd have a go lol, I actually use a ph pen now but don't check ec. Also the lad that u told he needed one would be better doing some research about growing first cos just buying an ec and ph pen ain't goin solve his problems. AND don't be falling into ur old self again and goin all technical on my ass cos I just won't have it lol

Also yorkie one of my first runs I got 18oz off a 1mx1m tent under a 400w with no ec or ph......just saying


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ......can't be grown by chucking it all in a bucket of water and not paying attention to PH or EC.


just watch me! buffering nutes do the hard bit man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I ain't goina get into this again yorkie ffs, but the guy that says it was needed was a mod and I'd just woke up and felt a bit mardy at him poppin his head in here so thought I'd have a go lol, I actually use a ph pen now but don't check ec. Also the lad that u told he needed one would be better doing some research about growing first cos just buying an ec and ph pen ain't goin solve his problems. AND don't be falling into ur old self again and goin all technical on my ass cos I just won't have it lol


I didn't notice that guy was a mod to be honest and yeah I agree that kid does need to learn the basics but he can't be chucking calcium powder about without PH/EC and expect not to fuck his shit up.

I never changed from my old self mate, I'm still the same, I just reserve myself from frying heads these days. 

Unless of course we have one of those incidents where some silly sod like Chedder comes along thinking he synth meth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this aint cheery so not for all u happy fukkers, but meet bill Maloney....


Finding human remains in this day and age? They never heard of an acid bath or what!?

Maloney clearly doesn't know much about the occult or the evil that he's investigating.
That statue in the garden isn't the devil. It's Pan, the Greek/Pagan god of (among other things) excessive sexual desire.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 18, 2014)

spose you could call goat-raping a tad excessive lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't notice that guy was a mod to be honest and yeah I agree that kid does need to learn the basics but he can't be chucking calcium powder about without PH/EC and expect not to fuck his shit up.
> 
> I never changed from my old self mate, I'm still the same, I just reserve myself from frying heads these days.
> 
> Unless of course we have one of those incidents where some silly sod like Chedder comes along thinking he synth meth.


This information is great cheers. When I make a mix nutes calcium etc I mix it up and check Ph before pouring into soil right? Seems easy enough.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> This information is great cheers. When I make a mix nutes calcium etc I mix it up and check Ph before pouring into soil right? Seems easy enough.


Yes mate.

But you should also check your run off PH as well to make sure the PH of your soil is correct.
If the run off PH is out then adjust the PH of your nutrient mix accordingly until your run off PH is right.

PH 6.5 for soil, if you get little purple stripes down your stems then up the PH just a little (6.6 - 6.7) until the stripes disappear on new growth.

The purple stripes are sign of a deficiency due to slightly low PH but every plants is different in it's exact PH needs but not by very much at all.

You'll get the hang of it after some playing about.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 18, 2014)

Alreet wankers,wanketts,wankstains and wankariens what the crack then? I see big j is back in the house..hope you haven't had a stay at one of HM's finer establishments...

2 1/2 weeks to go man that's if I let em go to 9 canna fookin wait...chopping one on sat anyway for some smoke can see the ripen doing its thang now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

shurrup man, ive never even purhcased a EC pen, ph i check occasinally VERY OCCASIONALLY..

my shit rocks

ther for you are wrong.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I ain't goina get into this again yorkie ffs, but the guy that says it was needed was a mod and I'd just woke up and felt a bit mardy at him poppin his head in here so thought I'd have a go lol, I actually use a ph pen now but don't check ec. Also the lad that u told he needed one would be better doing some research about growing first cos just buying an ec and ph pen ain't goin solve his problems. AND don't be falling into ur old self again and goin all technical on my ass cos I just won't have it lol
> 
> Also yorkie one of my first runs I got 18oz off a 1mx1m tent under a 400w with no ec or ph......just saying


 liking the photos yman that's some grow in that pot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> liking the photos yman that's some grow in that pot



was all mouldy inside,, dont belive a word of it.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Finding human remains in this day and age? They never heard of an acid bath or what!?
> 
> Maloney clearly doesn't know much about the occult or the evil that he's investigating.
> That statue in the garden isn't the devil. It's Pan, the Greek/Pagan god of (among other things) excessive sexual desire.
> ...


 theres a lot to criticise in that film and some of his conclusions are bizzare, but it is a " dot" in the whole picture, haute de la garenne, jimmy saville, ted heath the trail leads to the top


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shurrup man, ive never even purhcased a EC pen, ph i check occasinally VERY OCCASIONALLY..


And as a result you've yet to grow a plant that fine! 



IC3M4L3 said:


> was all mouldy inside,, dont belive a word of it.


.....

Trolling hard today mate eh?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And as a result you've yet to grow a plant that fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha

troll life yo!


http://orteil.dashnet.org/experiments/cookie/

its on...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://orteil.dashnet.org/experiments/cookie/
> 
> its on...


Lol, you've got too much time on your hands mate.

I could plug in my game pad, set it to x10 speed autofire and tape the trigger down!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, you've got too much time on your hands mate.
> 
> I could plug in my game pad, set it to x10 speed autofire and tape the trigger down!



na i just donwloaded mouse clik repeater, LOL






thug life!


the numbers in grey are how many times i bought the booster


just cooking tea and il go up and feed the girls at 7.30 at lights on, started flowering the exo on 5th may so should be nrly at week 6 or ther about


so ive had one of those pay weekly companys on the phone saying they want ther bed and sofa, kinda got em then moved, i stated that im not with the person on the act anymore and hes asking to come for a look to make sure i aint got the goods, CUNT, then he was like wats your addy im like gtf, dunno how he got my landline tho


yorkie i need those pots, caugh em up cummon,

currantly atching tv series orange is the new black AND fargo new one was on last night, wiid good,

falling skies started again too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yorkie i need those pots, caugh em up cummon,


They've got some unbranded versions here mate that work out cheaper on a 3 pack.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FABRIC-POT-3-PACK-AIR-ROOT-PRUNING-BIGGER-HEALTHIER-PLANTS-WASHABLE-/251506816630?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item3a8ef97676

He gets these down my shop and they're exactly the same material as smart pots but they have stitching round the top to stop the edges fraying making them better in my opinion.

These flexi tubs are even better and they only cost about £3 each in Tesco/Asda.



Drill holes in the bottom and you're good to go.


Fabric pots are shite though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They've got some unbranded versions here mate that work out cheaper on a 3 pack.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FABRIC-POT-3-PACK-AIR-ROOT-PRUNING-BIGGER-HEALTHIER-PLANTS-WASHABLE-/251506816630?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item3a8ef97676
> 
> ...



yeh i know BUT they have the height about half the size of the 10l airpots, wer ther going does have a height issue not that we missed it last run but we could have gone a extra 6" if we had used the dirtbags like i have, im having zero issues with the 11l ones im using atm, and tbh, i kinda like em.

and them rubber bins lol yeh, i dont feed to runoff so i wouldnt need holes ut shit yeh ther mint! aha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

I've just measured the height of the 40L Smartpots and the 10L Airpots for you..

The fabric Smartpots are only 2.5cm shorter than the Airpots.

The fabrics are 29cm high and the Airpots are 31.5cm high.

There's nowt in it mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just measured the height of the 40L Smartpots and the 10L Airpots for you..
> 
> The fabric Smartpots are only 2.5cm shorter than the Airpots.
> 
> ...



no i mean u compare a 11l dirt pot to a 10l airpot thers like nrly 5" diffrence.77

so as u see a 40l mart pot is way bigger yet STILL smaller than a 10l airpot,

you get me now?


----------



## Doppey (Jun 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i have issues mate that no amount of tissues are gonna solve lol
> 
> im a addict n my names sam lmfao better to laugh than cry i spose....


I was speaking to an old friend about this just today,ive had addiction issues with one thing or another since my early teens but thankfully over the past few months I've been sticking to the herb,and I think there should be some kind of licences available to people like myself and my mate so we can grow a small amount for our own use,surely someone working and getting on with it but growing their own smoke is better than someone not working and being on methadone,obviously there's more to it than that but it makes sense to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

fucking veg tent with 400mh was clocking 40 and the flower tent with 1k is cloking 32

go figure.
anyways heres my physcosis


only on 0.5ml per litre of base nutes, opted to leave her in the soil what she came in, suk all them good nutriants n shit out,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no i mean u compare a 11l dirt pot to a 10l airpot thers like nrly 5" diffrence.77
> 
> so as u see a 40l mart pot is way bigger yet STILL smaller than a 10l airpot,
> 
> you get me now?


Aye yeah I see what you mean.


----------



## Doppey (Jun 18, 2014)

rambo22, post: 10606251, member: 720865"]your right zedd n i know that


IC3M4L3 said:


> alcohol is the only detox that can actually kill u..
> 
> i dont envy u matey i know ho wbad that one is....
> 
> ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye yeah I see what you mean.



il get the 19l pots then from that link u sent.

cheers man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydro just bought 180e worth of bitcoins off localbitcoin site....very smooth real nice irish lad n were with the same bank so nice n cheap transfer costs n it just landed into my phones wallet woop woop agora here I come lol

After all costs I'm left with 173.63 from the 180e


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Best.place.ever


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Best.place.ever


Only if she does pay for the food and bevvies like!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok last 2 g's ok coke ordered now for fuckin something to arrive lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ok last 2 g's ok coke ordered now for fuckin something to arrive lol


err shouldnt u have wiated for the first lot to arrive first?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2661524/Could-loss-natural-cannabis-brain-reason-Alzheimers-disease.html?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err shouldnt u have wiated for the first lot to arrive first?


Im ordering off of different ppl on there to try as many different grades as I can

Need it all to arrive b4 she leaves on the 28th n since nothing is sent express it can take donkeys


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Evening all


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Post some pics of the puppy gaz lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Post some pics of the puppy gaz lol


cummon how old are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Common who doesn't like fucking puppies!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Exo, Jakes dream & Dog, all 9 days into flower,
The Dog and Jakes dream have fair got their stretch on in the last cpl days,


No pup pics Relax, give me 5 mins and I'll take one just for u mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/cannabis-plants-are-growing-outside-the-tower-of-london-and-south-bank-9546187.html

woohoo u getting all the shoots i got gary, its almost a impossibility to stp the stretch.


----------



## HAZE-420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Good evening fellow UK Growers...

I have a question... I am growing Big Buddha Cheese and they are (according to Canna Nutes Grow Guide) about 7 week into 12/12 - 4 week of Veg Phase II and 3 week into Flower Period, temps are in the 60-75deg range during sleep time and around 80-85 deg during awake time (growing in this weather sucks) they are budding nicely and looking pretty healthy but as yet there is no smell, even if i stick my head in, and I thought cheese was a prety potent smell, is this normal, not really concerened as the lack of smell is always appreciated.

Any one know if its normal for there not to be a smell this far into flower ?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> big jay in the house, what happened man?.
> 
> you were all getting set up with your wilmas etc then it went quiet for a few months, you had a few of us worried, hope all is well mate.


ahh man was getting 2 heated in here for my liking lol but yer man im all good still going with systems been pulling 40s off the 8 drilled wilmas so roots go into tank few airstones in there works wonders ,one off in 3 weeks then doing 15 bublers lol....but yer lads im all good sorry if had ppl worrid...but think a lot would agree at the time it was a bit hot in here lol.............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here ya go relax, just for u mate 
She had her 1st vet check at my vets 2day and shes in perfect condition, good weight, no under or over bite and good hips,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

rolf...


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me big man....
> 
> yeh dint u get a loft OP going? i did the same be interesting to compare sum bits
> 
> ...


sup ice man nice to c u yer my op cldnt be betta....prob get few pics up soon b4 snip snip...running 2 whilmas under 2 ghavita 1000 w prows with drilled systems and u mite all laff but I use nothing but a n b dutch...no boosts and all the fancy crap....proven u don't need it.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> ahh man was getting 2 heated in here for my liking lol but yer man im all good still going with systems been pulling 40s off the 8 drilled wilmas so roots go into tank few airstones in there works wonders ,one off in 3 weeks then doing 15 bublers lol....but yer lads im all good sorry if had ppl worrid...but think a lot would agree at the time it was a bit hot in here lol.............


So that u got the tinny hat off now mate? U gonna stick around for a while or what? What u got going now bud? Still exo and aco gold? 
And yeah u had a few of us worried, dont think many of us like the idea of anything shit happening to one of our fellow thread members.
Anyway its good 2 see u back big lad


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

iy iy gary...................


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So that u got the tinny hat off now mate? U gonna stick around for a while or what? What u got going now bud? Still exo and aco gold?
> And yeah u had a few of us worried, dont think many of us like the idea of anything shit happening to one of our fellow thread members.
> Anyway its good 2 see u back big lad


yer man tins hat off ftw lol yer still running exo n psy....cant falt the stuff been doin me proud......just flowering off 2 moms atm and new ones growing.....but yes mate all faking gooooooooooooooood


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

is Rambo still about?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

HAZE-420 said:


> Good evening fellow UK Growers...
> 
> I have a question... I am growing Big Buddha Cheese and they are (according to Canna Nutes Grow Guide) about 7 week into 12/12 - 4 week of Veg Phase II and 3 week into Flower Period, temps are in the 60-75deg range during sleep time and around 80-85 deg during awake time (growing in this weather sucks) they are budding nicely and looking pretty healthy but as yet there is no smell, even if i stick my head in, and I thought cheese was a prety potent smell, is this normal, not really concerened as the lack of smell is always appreciated.
> 
> Any one know if its normal for there not to be a smell this far into flower ?


Cheese is potent if it's the proper clone only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Aww she's adorable...ser that ice..fuck you man thats so fucking so adorable I could punch a dolphin right between the eyes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> is Rambo still about?


Yeah man that fucker is always about lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

yhad to make new acc cant rem bludy pass n shit for other grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## HAZE-420 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheese is potent if the proper clone only.


Hey man, thanks for the reply, I'm growing from seed, got them from attitude, and I heard they was potent but like i said not a smell, is it normal, I know strange question but hey, we all start somewhere lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

well been up to a few things...started motocrossing on tracks...had some new dragons and chamelions will get pics up soon....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

HAZE-420 said:


> Hey man, thanks for the reply, I'm growing from seed, got them from attitude, and I heard they was potent but like i said not a smell, is it normal, I know strange question but hey, we all start somewhere lol


Yeah not all seed strains of cheese are the same u need to remember that, so u could get a shitty pheno that has no smell and shit taste, its hard to get a good cheese plant from seed, try get an exo or psycho clone if u know anyone thats growing them, cant go wrong with them.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

dang.....................


----------



## HAZE-420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah not all seed strains of cheese are the same u need to remember that, so u could get a shitty pheno that has no smell and shit taste, its hard to get a good cheese plant from seed, try get an exo or psycho clone if u know anyone thats growing them, cant go wrong with them.



Well heres hoping they just have no smell and taste amazing lol

And i don't know anyone else who grows to get a good clone off, but they are looking good i think, so as long as they grow right i'll be happy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

ive ran the big buddha, yeilds well
smells meh but deos get cheesy towards 7-8 
and asolutely ZERO flavour.lol but it works so yeh

ignore all that phase bllox, work on weeks
base thru veg
base/booster all way thru flower, add pk at week 5-6 carry on with boost n base till week 9 and pull

wat temps ya loft hitting with tents imc? checked mine and was like 28 ish, reading around seems thats normal.... but still parra time.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

usualy use nets but go to tall couldn't get them over lol.....gary how do u put images up like u did of puppy?.....this site changed since last time I was ere lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive ran the big buddha, yeilds well
> smells meh but deos get cheesy towards 7-8
> and asolutely ZERO flavour.lol but it works so yeh
> 
> ...


yer bout 28 with hoods on atm...took ghavitas down use them in winter ect hoods summer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> dang.....................


Looking sweet mate, 

Im still running the Exo but still waiting on a psy cut, but getting that and a Slh cut in a cpl weeks from iceman, whenever I can be arsed driving back down to pick em up, Got a dog and jakes deam from BB running this time as well but I never took cuts apart from exo, so if either are any good I will reveg and get cuts off em then,


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

had to pull this lot over as hit top if tent lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> usualy use nets but go to tall couldn't get them over lol.....gary how do u put images up like u did of puppy?.....this site changed since last time I was ere lol


just drag pictures form your desktop onto the comment box and let it upload
OR
http://www.anony.ws/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> usualy use nets but go to tall couldn't get them over lol.....gary how do u put images up like u did of puppy?.....this site changed since last time I was ere lol


Click the upload file button at bottom of the reply box, select the image u want and upload, then just click full size image to make it large


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Looking sweet mate,
> 
> Im still running the Exo but still waiting on a psy cut, but getting that and a Slh cut in a cpl weeks from iceman, whenever I can be arsed driving back down to pick em up, Got a dog and jakes deam from BB running this time as well but I never took cuts apart from exo, so if either are any good I will reveg and get cuts off em then,


yer aint to bad......bit of curl on this lot but 2 be expected with our tems up n down atm....usually get 5 to 6 off each one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

loft temps are a pain in the fucking arse, my veg hit 40 this afternoon. in that last few hours blazing heat we had,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer aint to bad......bit of curl on this lot but 2 be expected with our tems up n down atm....usually get 5 to 6 off each one


My temps at start of this grow were up to 36c during light on so I finally had to invest in a cooltube now ive had that running it only eaches 27-28c at most now, but im running at night also so that helps a little, no curl yet thankfully on this lot they dont seem to have minded the hotter 1st cpl weeks


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> loft temps are a pain in the fucking arse, my veg hit 40 this afternoon. in that last few hours blazing heat we had,


yer its only thing doin loft temps are an ass ...I leave my doors open atm and 2 big fans blowing air round loft.....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

leav tent doors open? really? have u got anything over the gaps between teh tiles or just as the roof comes?

im runig about 29-31 in HOT weather with my flower tent and 1k, thats ok but the veg with 400MH is like fucking mid-late 30s in HOT weather with a 5" rvk lol fuksake

mad swings, got humidty sorted at least


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

how qute is she......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3182712


That looks cool as fuck  

My mate has a cpl leapord ghekos but they look nothing like that, the colour is awesome


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 18, 2014)

stoned......

good to see u back tho mate, fucking el that thing looks poisoness? n your sharing a coffee with it lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> stoned......
> 
> good to see u back tho mate, fucking el that thing looks poisoness? n your sharing a coffee with it lol


iy iy ramboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice 2 c ya......na she harmless little beauta she is...otherones my male


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

new red dragons


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3182715



wait. i know that garden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......................


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> leav tent doors open? really? have u got anything over the gaps between teh tiles or just as the roof comes?
> 
> im runig about 29-31 in HOT weather with my flower tent and 1k, thats ok but the veg with 400MH is like fucking mid-late 30s in HOT weather with a 5" rvk lol fuksake
> 
> mad swings, got humidty sorted at least


I use box fans and got this weird machine that nutrulises smell weird it is but works wonders...also use a sep filter in loft to outside tents....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

lol @ICE.....


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> iy iy ramboooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice 2 c ya......na she harmless little beauta she is...otherones my male


i just thought cause of the colour of the first one i aint got a clue what they geezer, they look cool tho especially them big ones.

and the motocross that sounds pretty feking sweet lol not for me id just fall off first jump n break a bone of 2 plus the bike lol i like to watch it tho n can imagine it being pretty fun.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

my yz 125


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

and yes bikes kept in hallway no fbukas pincing that lol........Rambo mate yer its a proppa buzz wen go to tracks...best 20 sqid payed for a day ov fun....come off few times but body armour done the job lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> my yz 125 View attachment 3182730


Nice jacket.......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice jacket.......


lmaoooooo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice jacket.......



haha fucker looked for that.

dont reckon much to the duvet cover on the flooor like,

classy.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

ice man what u doing yours in??????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha fucker looked for that.
> 
> dont reckon much to the duvet cover on the flooor like,
> 
> classy.


Better a duvet on floor than dirt and rubber marks I suppose


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha fucker looked for that.
> 
> dont reckon much to the duvet cover on the flooor like,
> 
> classy.


id just put new flooring down had to put that down missis went fbukin ape lmaooooooo


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

ah man its nice to be bk ere.................


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> ah man its nice to be bk ere.................


your still all a bunch of cunts tho...............miss me.....corse u fakin have ha ha what a beauta.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> ice man what u doing yours in??????


my what plants coco? tents in loft pal, fully floored now i have a 0.8x.0.8 up ther and a 1.8x0.8 up ther,one veg and one flower running about 1.5-6k all in alll with fans n extraction


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> ah man its nice to be bk ere.................


Like I said b4 mate its gd to see ya back, the thread has been dying recently, I did try briefly to take over ur regular funny porn pic posts lol but didnt go down well when the misses spotted me so that put an end to that sharpish,


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Like I said b4 mate its gd to see ya back, the thread has been dying recently, I did try briefly to take over ur regular funny porn pic posts lol but didnt go down well when the misses spotted me so that put an end to that sharpish,


owww fbuk me yer lets get some pussy up wooootttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm lunch


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my what plants coco? tents in loft pal, fully floored now i have a 0.8x.0.8 up ther and a 1.8x0.8 up ther,one veg and one flower running about 1.5-6k all in alll with fans n extraction


get some wilmas up there lol drill the fbukers too........I had to cut a pice of my celing out in bedroom to get everything up lmaooooooooooooo


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

and sorry to say ice that lovley wall paperd room as gon lmfaooooooooooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 18, 2014)

Tidy little minge that fucker wouldn'til mind digging that out


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm lunch


 nice fourchette


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

using 60/40 mix


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tidy little minge that fucker wouldn'til mind digging that out


iy iy jazzy bizzle on the fizzle dizzle


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice fourchette


iy iy zedddddddddddddddddddddddd lol nice to c u man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes j u alright man? Still on the grow?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> I had to cut a pice of my celing out in bedroom to get everything up lmaooooooooooooo


Now thats fucking commitment to the cause lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes j u alright man? Still on the grow?


yer u kno the score............went quiert a bit as got to hot in ere a whyle back lol......but yer all good


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Now thats fucking commitment to the cause lol


ay it lol......ill get some more snaps tomoz of all my shit ect.........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 18, 2014)

Sound as good to hear man I'm finally back on things 2 weeks and I'm chopping don't know how many times I've said that now lol excited much


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

long liv the exo..........................lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sound as good to hear man I'm finally back on things 2 weeks and I'm chopping don't know how many times I've said that now lol excited much


ah nice one lad........fair play to u for going again......think I got 3 weeks left........mates just chopped his bublas had them in a bedroom had 6 and pulled 14 oz of each fbuka lol....that's noooooooooo bull shit iver.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> long liv the exo..........................lol


Its sure has done its rounds, I lost it for 3 or 4 months and just got it back a month or 2 ago from a cut I sent out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> got this weird machine that nutrulises smell weird it is but works wonders.


If it's an ozone generator you don't want to be breathing it in or be in the same room within an hour or so of it being on mate.

It'll kill you eventually.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

was like 6 foot tall


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If it's an ozone generator you don't want to be breathing it in or be in the same room within an hour or so of it being on mate.
> 
> It'll kill you eventually.


yer....no not one of those lol...fbuk that shit causes cancer n all that......its a weird machine paid think 100 for it makes like a clorine smell on end it has like an airstone on it you put in a jug of water...its mad how it works but ive seen othing betta of getting rid of smell.......well apart from wen I chop I brake a load of onions up lmaoooo that works well 2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer....no not one of those lol...fbuk that shit causes cancer n all that......its a weird machine paid think 100 for it makes like a clorine smell on end it has like an airstone on it you put in a jug of water...its mad how it works but ive seen othing betta of getting rid of smell.......well apart from wen I chop I brake a load of onions up lmaoooo that works well 2


You got a link to one?

I'm intrigued now, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You got a link to one?
> 
> I'm intrigued now, lol.


no had it from my mates shop.....ill go up my op tomoz and get name of it for u...


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


naaaa its bigger than that but same thing really


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> naaaa its bigger than that but same thing really


It's an ozone generator man.

Don't breath it in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

I borrowed a £200+ professional one from Don.

It makes my skin crawl when I walk in the room.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's an ozone generator man.
> 
> Don't breath it in.


only use wen chop lol don't think its as bad as the other oz gens


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I borrowed a £200+ professional one from Don.
> 
> It makes my skin crawl when I walk in the room.


lmaooooo well we all gonna die someday ay lmaoooo...how u doing anyways?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> only use wen chop lol don't think its as bad as the other oz gens


True it all depends on the output but if it's strong enough to neutralise the ganja smell come crop time then it's strong enough to neutralise you, lol.

Saftey first man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> lmaooooo well we all gonna die someday ay lmaoooo...how u doing anyways?


Yeah I'm not too bad mate cheers.

I was after getting hold of you when you went AWOL actually.
I'll PM you tomorrow for an email addy if that's OK?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

Bedtime lads, laters.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> True it all depends on the output but if it's strong enough to neutralise the ganja smell come crop time then it's strong enough to neutralise you, lol.
> 
> Saftey first man.


well beats the missis neautalising me ...yer I get u man lol.....tbh broken up onions works well...with a fan stinks me whole street out I blame the Indians lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I'm not too bad mate cheers.
> 
> I was after getting hold of you when you went AWOL actually.
> I'll PM you tomorrow for an email addy if that's OK?


ahh soz man and yer sound as a pound


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh and that's tidy YZ lad, swap yer knobblies for roads and I'll come race you when the DTR is finished!


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh and that's tidy YZ lad, swap yer knobblies for roads and I'll come race you when the DTR is finished!


lmaoo ok ill get me ktm out lmaoooooo zooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmm


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

well it is a 250 scears me tbh lol love getting front wheel up tho going thru the gears lol that's a road leagal motocross bike tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> lmaoo ok ill get me ktm out lmaoooooo zooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmm


Fuck off silly sod, yer KTM aint no 125!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll leave you lot with this......

 


Nighty night.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

makes no diff tho I pass 250 on my yz.....will be striped down in winter.....frame re powdercoted new racing parts ect......will look good.....wanted new stickers on with woman with her tits out but missis wow let me lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck off silly sod, yer KTM aint no 125!


lol yer sed it was a 250......tbh me brow inlaw got a nice kx 125 and his bro got same bike as me all the same really not much diff in them on track ect....so yer ill give u a run for ya money on ya dt 125 vs my yz lol......ha ha....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 18, 2014)

Enjoy your sleep yorkie I'm still on a fookin night shift lol not doing much as you can all tell like haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> makes no diff tho I pass 250 on my yz.....will be striped down in winter.....frame re powdercoted new racing parts ect......will look good.....wanted new stickers on with woman with her tits out but missis wow let me lol


Aye maybe but my DTR is tuned to fuck, you'll beat me off the mark due to the ratio difference and lighter frame but from 4th gear your fucked! lol

Should be very interesting either way.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye maybe but my DTR is tuned to fuck, you might beat me off the mark due to the ratio difference and lighter frame but from 4th gear your fucked! lol
> 
> Should be very interesting either way.


yer im shure with me racing piston racing head reeds ect shldnt do to bad lol...be down to rider in end not bike I think lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

I will say tho I do like the dtr nice bike.......prob one of the best 125 made


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright imc, you've probly said over the last few pages why u had diss appeared but I went to the bar tonite and never read up on the thread so I haven't a clue wether u said or not but wtf happened?? U still runnin the wilmas m8?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alright imc, you've probly said over the last few pages why u had diss appeared but I went to the bar tonite and never read up on the thread so I haven't a clue wether u said or not but wtf happened?? U still runnin the wilmas m8?


ah man was getting to heated for me at the time 2 many ppl was getting done.....yer running 25l pot wilmas drilled to fbukin awesome like that I pull 5 to 6 each plant usualy end up with 40+ off the 8......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh and zeddd, u done my cut in peat pellets apparently, cheers m8, ur a fuckin legend, that is fucking all


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

fbuk me I don't even kno how to do likes low lmaooooo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> I will say tho I do like the dtr nice bike.......prob one of the best 125 made


THE best 125 ever made. 

Nothing else comes close.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2014)

Now i'm off to bed, the missus is chewing my ear off. lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now i'm off to bed, the missus is chewing my ear off. lol


give her good muffin soon shut her up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> fbuk me I don't even kno how to do likes low lmaooooo


Bottom of each post on the right, next to the reply button


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> ah man was getting to heated for me at the time 2 many ppl was getting done.....yer running 25l pot wilmas drilled to fbukin awesome like that I pull 5 to 6 each plant usualy end up with 40+ off the 8......


Super m8, folk was gettin worried as they do. Instead of the 2 x 9 pots I was running I'm only running 1 now along with a veg tent. The last cunt looking after my mothers and clones killed them and I've only got the psycho back now ffs


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Bottom of each post on the right, next to the reply button


all I got is reply and a number lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm for my bed too, made a the silly mistake of goin to the bar for ONE pint lmao, never happens.....night all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh and zeddd, u done my cut in peat pellets apparently, cheers m8, ur a fuckin legend, that is fucking all


ahaha touch!

fuk so lnly me who effectifly got a pacel of shit thru the door? lmfao haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> all I got is reply and a number lol


Lol, ur that much if a degenerate novice that u haven't got the privilege to like lmao!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> all I got is reply and a number lol


Its cos ur a new member again, it will appear in a bit


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Super m8, folk was gettin worried as they do. Instead of the 2 x 9 pots I was running I'm only running 1 now along with a veg tent. The last cunt looking after my mothers and clones killed them and I've only got the psycho back now ffs


yer man tbh it went me was the missis sed I needed to come off a bit lol....she was bitching bout me sending fairys out too lol......I got me 2 , 4 pots mother tent in flower to atm and tent for me cuts......I only use a nad b dutch nothing alse no boosts ect as proved to me self there no diff with or without them....cuts don't even use clonex now just cut strait into jiff 6 to 10 days roots.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, ur that much if a degenerate novice that u haven't got the privilege to like lmao!!!


Lol I tried to be a little more polite about it, fuck im that pissed im forgetting where im speaking,


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, ur that much if a degenerate novice that u haven't got the privilege to like lmao!!!


lmaoooo yer I cant rem pass n shit on me old acc grrrrr


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahaha touch!
> 
> fuk so lnly me who effectifly got a pacel of shit thru the door? lmfao haha


I got my psycho.....in a peat pellet (I think)......I'm happy, now fuck all a yas lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I got my psycho.....in a peat pellet (I think)......I'm happy, now fuck all a yas lol


don't like using them lol.....psy good strain tbh......good yielder too


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer man tbh it went me was the missis sed I needed to come off a bit lol....she was bitching bout me sending fairys out too lol......I got me 2 , 4 pots mother tent in flower to atm and tent for me cuts......I only use a nad b dutch nothing alse no boosts ect as proved to me self there no diff with or without them....cuts don't even use clonex now just cut strait into jiff 6 to 10 days roots.....


Im like that with my cuts now m8, I had no clondx last time so done the same, cut and into jiffys rooted in 7 days so no more clonex for me, I do still use my topmax and pk tho. I have noticec the pk makes a slight difference when used with biobizz compared to no pk in biobizz.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

found with the exo u get lot more smaller buds not to much joined up as the psy......


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 18, 2014)

alright all


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im like that with my cuts now m8, I had no clondx last time so done the same, cut and into jiffys rooted in 7 days so no more clonex for me, I do still use my topmax and pk tho. I have noticec the pk makes a slight difference when used with biobizz compared to no pk in biobizz.


I don't pk ph or fbuk all now to me its bollox but all to ya own pers I think what works best for others....ive just found my own way and aint to bad...me pers most of the food ect is all the same and just a ripoff I pay 22 sqid fot an a and b 5l duch and that's it oh and use ripen


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright all


Evening robbie, 

Right everyone scatter..........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 18, 2014)

lol .... 

smoking anything nice gary mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> I don't pk ph or fbuk all now to me its bollox but all to ya own pers I think what works best for others....ive just found my own way and aint to bad...me pers most of the food ect is all the same and just a ripoff I pay 22 sqid fot an a and b 5l duch and that's it oh and use ripen


Yeah still use ripen myself, dont ph never have, like u say each got there own way, I do whatever is easiest and quickest cos im a lazy fucker


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

im puffin on a bit of ag atm been curing since I chopped gary lmaoooo fbukin knoks me out lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

alrite Robbie im a old mem with new name lol don't think ive met u tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> lol ....
> 
> smoking anything nice gary mate?


Smoking some nice fruity chronic juice 2nite, got a Q of it off a m8 a cpl days ago,
Urself m8 u toking any tasty bud?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

the exo n psy good shit imo but the affect the ag has is crazy I cant function rite wen had one of those fall over everywere lmaoooo......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> im puffin on a bit of ag atm been curing since I chopped gary lmaoooo fbukin knoks me out lol


Fuck me whats that like a 4-6 month cure, its about that long u been away aint it? U must be smashed if u still only smoke the odd J now and again


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> alrite Robbie im a old mem with new name lol don't think ive met u tho


Robbies the local thread killer, lol
He normally pops up late at night just as everyone else fuck off lmao,


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck me whats that like a 4-6 month cure, its about that long u been away aint it? U must be smashed if u still only smoke the odd J now and again


bout 9 mnths cure I think...lol I been toking everynite now just the 1 b4 bed lmaoooo naughty me...but yer fbuk me it aint cheese but dam good shit lol....cant beat taist of the cheese tho....be filling my jar back up once chopped lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Little & Large


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

awwww 2 qute lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> awwww 2 qute lol


To look at maybe to look after and take care of, cute is not the word lol, more like pain in the ass. But lovable fuckers I wouldnt change em


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jun 18, 2014)

im smoking some lsd , had about a 3-4 week cure , its strong as fuck 

alright imc


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

think that's a class pic lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im smoking some lsd , had about a 3-4 week cure , its strong as fuck
> 
> alright imc


yer man sounds good.........lmaooo never forget my exp on scissor hash fbuk me thort I was ded lol rem that gary????? lmaooo but yer im sound as a pound lad.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> think that's a class pic lol


Reminds me of an advert ive seen on tv with a wee lizard but cant remember what the fuck it was for lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer man sounds good.........lmaooo never forget my exp on scissor hash fbuk me thort I was ded lol rem that gary????? lmaooo but yer im sound as a pound lad.....


Lol yeah I remember mate, was that not only ur 1st or 2nd harvest tho, the one with the blue cheese?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> im smoking some lsd , had about a 3-4 week cure , its strong as fuck
> 
> alright imc


Never tried the lsd strain b4 mate, whats it like? Tastes?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol yeah I remember mate, was that not only ur 1st or 2nd harvest tho, the one with the blue cheese?


yer man still makes me laff to this day...an exp ill never forget lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

he sleeping lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 18, 2014)

prob thinking why so many lizzards well...same as grow tbh...u think a chemelion or dragon lays eggs every 3 to 4 mnths can lay between 40 and 200 lol....they sell between 100 to 150 each so work it out lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> But you should also check your run off PH as well to make sure the PH of your soil is correct.
> If the run off PH is out then adjust the PH of your nutrient mix accordingly until your run off PH is right.
> ...


run of catch the first bit which comes out test that for salt and like you said Ph adjustments? Thanks for taking the time to explain it to me. I am doing organic growing tho so I don't use strong nutes. But with the calcium powder how much to water ratio before mix and Ph test to then use on her?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

Man I'm fucking loving the lizards. Robbie, i cant wait to grow out the lsd, really fucking tasty!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

ha ha lol yea it did get a bit fuked up with all the busts and the darknet sites getting blown this place is a fkin soap


imcjt3d said:


> yer u kno the score............went quiert a bit as got to hot in ere a whyle back lol......but yer all good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

you lads need to get on this fireballs business it's a fucking cracker.
  

and the man with access to the SLH has come up trumps. 

happy thursday ya slags


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3182793


looks a reet geezer that one. i held one a while back. really like just hanging off ya while you potter round.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh and zeddd, u done my cut in peat pellets apparently, cheers m8, ur a fuckin legend, that is fucking all


 have u seen her yet, she ok mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

Stick my name down for a snip then Don.

Obviously it'll be a while.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

looks like I mite be single again lool


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lads need to get on this fireballs business it's a fucking cracker.
> View attachment 3183144 View attachment 3183145
> 
> and the man with access to the SLH has come up trumps.
> ...


 ur plants been on the Charlie or are u a DE man too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stick my name down for a snip then Don.
> 
> Obviously it'll be a while.


 I've got a few already or do you need a while? You could pick a pack from bb and get some as freebies they're our promo at the mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ur plants been on the Charlie or are u a DE man too?


Used it before more for pest control I keep my nutes simple pk13/14 and humboldt snow storm as a foliar. 

I don't evenbother perliting my coco these days. I'm needing a load of nutes soon rhizotonic & cannazyme and I'm down to my last litre of A&B out of 10litres. Lasted me donkeys 10L


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like I mite be single again lool


What happened now? Did she smash up ur new car?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

if like to try the fireball don but ur selective who u share with!

i just got 5l of each A and B 32 qwid, delivered, gunn alast time man.

morning,

@Gary im waiting on a coupl of LSD clones, il let u know if they land


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

at 1.30 in the following sums it up...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at 1.30 in the following sums it up...



not feelin eminem,
prefer my wyclef (carnival) snoop ect.

had to shut the OP dwn at 6am thi morning summert as vibrating like fuk, and couldnt get up ther with everyone asleep... i hate that shit, sorted now but still havent located the vibration, i THINK it may be teh inlet resting on th ebeams.

think ima buy a 50x50x100 tent, purely for drying.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got a few already or do you need a while? You could pick a pack from bb and get some as freebies they're our promo at the mo


No I meant Laz's SLH mate but yeah I need a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

ah get ya. Np's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if like to try the fireball don but ur selective who u share with!


 

how am i selective? you aint ever asked me for snips have ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

3 weeks to go. this one's going to make some fierce wax.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

Lookin sweet that don that 2nd one has reet fat calyxes don't it very nice man....well I've just been woke up by a bj lovely start to the day  

Cracked a gth#1 the other day as well she all sprouted now fancy a bit of haze haze next round...

Ay ice why don't ya just empty ya tent u grow in for drying? Or set some lines up in there? 

Fuck going single zedd only if its got past a certain stage of repair then Yeh....what's up geez?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

that second one is a straggler down the side it's buckling under it's own weight, I'm really looking forward to properly training a few of those. that one was fimmed and left to it. mainlined she'll bust some fat colas.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeh u gonna get some fat icky buds that's for sure mate...I ain't really done much training me self this round basically just let them do their own thing tbh I've been a lazy bastard with this grow lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2014)

Afternoon all, just been over the veg cupboard making a scrog net for an Exo in a 32L tub, gonna take some more BP n Exo cuts tomorrow as well

All the cuttings ive taken over the last 3 weeks are all rooted so ive got 14 Exo n 6 BP cuts to go into the room soon as some of these BP start finishing

Also tomorrow am potting both the Blue Kush and cheese bomb into bigger pots to veg as BK is gonna be a mother for cuttings an the CB is gonna be scrogged just to get rid of it then gonna drop the CB from the lineup( was only ever a practice strain for my mate to play with) so once thats gone will be left with BP,BK n Exo, gonna mainly run with those 3 for a few months n then im gonna drop the Exo and either of the other strains if i dont like them n replace them with different ones

Will chuck some pics up later once ive been n grabbed lil un from school

Whats everyone upto today then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

Easy sae sounds like a plan mate u got a few cuts then Yeh lol....didn't think the exo liked the scrog? Took yorkie 11 weeks or something didn't it.
What's the blue kush like? 

My blood meal arrived earlier the dogs have been sniffing round it likes its pussy lol tails wagging the lot....I'm just chilling before I go to work mate pick up at half 6....contemplating putting the plant I'm gonna chop in the wardrobe for a day of darkness today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

hahah shawny man i been at this on and off years and i'm still flitting between being totally anal about some shit and forgetting to label stuff and breaking colas when i'm pi$$ed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae sounds like a plan mate u got a few cuts then Yeh lol....didn't think the exo liked the scrog? Took yorkie 11 weeks or something didn't it.
> What's the blue kush like?
> 
> My blood meal arrived earlier the dogs have been sniffing round it likes its pussy lol tails wagging the lot....I'm just chilling before I go to work mate pick up at half 6....contemplating putting the plant I'm gonna chop in the wardrobe for a day of darkness today


Yeah its just a bit of fun for my mate so he can learn how to scrog mainly, also we wanna test out these LED`s flowering a plant so thought we`d combine the 2 lol so its gonna be a 50cmX60cm Exo SCROG under its own 180W Vipar LED in an enclosed growbox

Also im using the exact cut you sent to me which i used as a mother for a while now im gonna flower it out n let one of the cuts from it become the new mother lol, its a little bush atm with about 10 mains n 15 secondary branches which was upcanned into a 30L tub today and put under the SCROG net to start settling in, gonna give it a week or 2 of veg to let it settle into its new home then gonna flip it to flower and the general plan is that as soon as it shows 1st signs of flowering then its getting exactly 10weeks flowering time from then maximum then its being pulled out whether its ready or not ready for the Cheesebomb scrog to go in there afterwards

Also as for the Blue Kush i have no idea about it other than its from Dinafem but as soon as the mother is big enough there will be cuts for whoever wants 1


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

Lol Yeh can't say I've never had a clumsy pissed up moment in the tent even a few stoned moments have gone off too like dropping my carbon filter on a plant haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

or when you forget to tighten the wing nut on a yoyo and bosh you've topped half your ladies!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> or when you forget to tighten the wing nut on a yoyo and bosh you've topped half your ladies!


 or when u so pissed u think they also need bacardi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

after the wakey bake this morning I was cleaning out my homebrew container 40 pints of disinfectant filled water, so i'm lashing it out jug by jug then i thought i'll just use it on the plants in the lean to. did 4 tommy plants before realising i was being a fucking bell end and went and flushed the fuck out of the 4.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

In the words of Mr T CRAZY FOOL lol...I like the thought of zedd sat next to his ladies giving em rum strait out the bottle tho all pissed up n that lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3183198
> 
> how am i selective? you aint ever asked me for snips have ya?



its cool man only busting ya chops,
and yeh a few times as it goes.


so day 44 for me,
gunna start ripen.

in a few days maybe or maybe now? havent decided


ive done that yoyo thing LOL, and knocked a few pots over what have been stood on stuff.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> In the words of Mr T CRAZY FOOL lol...I like the thought of zedd sat next to his ladies giving em rum strait out the bottle tho all pissed up n that lolol


 notanyfukinmore man im a non drinker lol 6 weeks today


----------



## Smudga (Jun 19, 2014)

HELP MY UK BRETHRIN.sorry to change the subject but ihave,geurilla grow an tent in my tent I have 1 pure kush nearly done! And 3train wrecks from GHS two are3weeks into flower but one is the grunt of the litre for one she had wierd leaves ,the first few it is trying to flower but can't make it.she has the calipsefor th e whit pistils but out off a few hundred only a few have hairs?shes not showing any male bit so not a hermie!?pleasehelp also pics of my geurrila Malowi golds,a ll I info welcome please??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its cool man only busting ya chops,
> and yeh a few times as it goes.
> 
> ive done that yoyo thing LOL, and knocked a few pots over what have been stood on stuff.


haha think we've all done that one.

did you not get the cuts from elsewhere before i could do them for ya? or did you remind me. my memory is like mouldy swiss cheese bad and full of holes


----------



## Smudga (Jun 19, 2014)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


NORTERN LIGHTS ALLDAY LONG,IM IN THEEAST N SUN AINT BEEN TOO GOOD.buti even grewthisNL x skunk #1 .last winter in a schitty old shed in a tent ,I light at night cos coldest time but the day time temps would be between 7c n 14 ,that would of killed most young plants this is her a month into flower .sorry about theHPS light but it give you an idea.she was a smooth n stunk ain't called skunk for nothing.also has any one got tips for growing Malowi gold outdoor,guerrilla grow 100%sativa I can't wait!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha think we've all done that one.
> 
> did you not get the cuts from elsewhere before i could do them for ya? or did you remind me. my memory is like mouldy swiss cheese bad and full of holes


na u had a queue of folks then i guess jut forgot... im terrible too with me memory dont worry about it, its mainly ur stuff i wanna go at not teh clone onlys, some of your pics look tastey as fuk,,,, cant belive how much the dog stretched like 2 ft ish fuksake.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

Think I'm gonna use ripen on the rest of me a plants tbh....gonna start next feed hit em with that for a week or so then a few plain waterings to finish...I like the look of the one I've used on so makes sense lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think I'm gonna use ripen on the rest of me a plants tbh....gonna start next feed hit em with that for a week or so then a few plain waterings to finish...I like the look of the one I've used on so makes sense lol



yeh im week 6 day day 2 was thinking the exact same, but with a week water after


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeh man think I'm about 3 days ahead we should be chopping around the same time lol....I stopped the ripen on Saturday on the small one so Yeh its gonna have a week of plain water gonna take it out the tent2morro before lights come on and stick it in the dark for a day fuck it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man think I'm about 3 days ahead we should be chopping around the same time lol....I stopped the ripen on Saturday on the small one so Yeh its gonna have a week of plain water gonna take it out the tent2morro before lights come on and stick it in the dark for a day fuck it


lol,

i flipped on 5th may?

anyways jst been up and i been moaing bowt the temps of my loft, and high temps in the veg tent WELLL noticed the ducting had come of the bak of teh rvk so its been pumpig hot air into the loft for dunno how long,

sorte dnow thank fuk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Keep me posted on the ripen, shit sounds bang tidy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 19, 2014)

I like how you put a question mark after you said when u flipped lol 

Yeh the only time I've had serious smell or heat is when somethings come loose....

Well just having a joint before work enjoy the game lads lol don't think I'm gonna get to see any of it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

Ey up.

My cat has just started in labour.

Just my luck, right before an England game!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

Well that's a full ginger boy out.

Next!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that's a full ginger boy out.
> 
> Next!



lol so was that the colour u was hoping?
make sure ther noneleft in teh birth canal and the bags opened up,,, i know uve utubed this shit..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol so was that the colour u was hoping?
> make sure ther noneleft in teh birth canal and the bags opened up,,, i know uve utubed this shit..........


Not the one I wanted it to be but it's the one we expected it to be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

This one flew out, he's having a feed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This one flew out, he's having a feed.


lol wkid, wers the missus? dont lt her fry em up, these polish eat sum dodgy shit! next door made us these meat things wrapped in a frech cabbage leaf and spring rolls and sum rice stuff today,,,, if they wer pakis id think they wer tryina radicalise us! turn us to muslim n shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that's a full ginger boy out.
> 
> Next!


Rambo had access to ur cat?...must of been his last bender lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

no post today relax?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol wkid, wers the missus? dont lt her fry em up, these polish eat sum dodgy shit! next door made us these meat things wrapped in a frech cabbage leaf and spring rolls and sum rice stuff today,,,, if they wer pakis id think they wer tryina radicalise us! turn us to muslim n shit.



Lol @ ice gone al qaeda on us lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Nah bud should be tomorrow or so not para at all seeing as it's sent with regular post no express n all my orders I made sure we're Mbb so I've 2g coming from Germany (ordered today) 2 domino (220mg pills). 5 of pharmaceutical coming from England (should be tomorrow or so) and. 25 coming from the dam oh n another 1g coming from Germany again all different grades well 2 are flake n other is 80% n other is the pharma...fingers crossed tomorrow but the longer it takes the better if it came today I'd have taken it all as the missus is at work lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

You still sober?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

lol yh aaalluaa akkkbharrr!!!


fuckib reducer popped of the extractor again and im out of ducttape ARRRGHHH ffs, hopefully it will hold while morning,,,,, starting ripen tomorrowday 43


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

allah cadabara go rim ya pals in the mosque


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Loool, you've got shite look ice, real shite lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loool, you've got shite look ice, real shite lol


i know, dunno how long its been of for, havent checked it in weeks, il kepe more tabs now.


AND, ive had no trouble for yrs,m

buying a rhino filter next week 50 qwid, fucking stinger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm gonna give the filter hydro recommended "mountain air" filters a shot next run. Fuck it man shit can only get better...fuck ur sourcing some serious strains bud n fair fucks for keeping up with the side by side I'd have gone into the garden stoned out of my trolly n mixed up the feedings by now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm gonna give the filter hydro recommended "mountain air" filters a shot next run. Fuck it man shit can only get better...fuck ur sourcing some serious strains bud n fair fucks for keeping up with the side by side I'd have gone into the garden stoned out of my trolly n mixed up the feedings by now lol



lol yeh, been a pain thats for sure,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2014)

This must be the 1st time ive ever wanted England to win a footy match, and its only cos I fuckin hate that Luis Suarez cunt,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> This must be the 1st time ive ever wanted England to win a footy match, and its only cos I fuckin hate that Luis Suarez cunt,



lol wer gettin ko'd


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm gonna give the filter hydro recommended "mountain air" filters a shot next run. Fuck it man shit can only get better...fuck ur sourcing some serious strains bud n fair fucks for keeping up with the side by side I'd have gone into the garden stoned out of my trolly n mixed up the feedings by now lol


There a good job relax, mines been running for 2 years and still doin the job, well I'll know better in a couple weeks once these fuckers start gettin smelly. I'd definitly go mountain air again tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

fukers are expensive hydro.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

2yrs ice!! How much have you spent on filters the last 2 years?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There a good job relax, mines been running for 2 years and still doin the job, well I'll know better in a couple weeks once these fuckers start gettin smelly. I'd definitly go mountain air again tho


I'll definitely be getting one mate n was eyeballing that fan you were on about n all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 2yrs ice!! How much have you spent on filters the last 2 years?


40 qwid


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll definitely be getting one mate n was eyeballing that fan you were on about n all


I think don has the same fan, dunno about the size of his but it's an s&p td silent one he has the same as mine. Expensive but great job, my fans turned down half way which makes my filter last even longer and I don't get heat issues.......which is more than Ic3 can say lol.....get what u pay for in this game I reckon


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

fuck im wounded seriously..... what a joke n a really unfunny one.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck im wounded seriously..... what a joke n a really unfunny one.


They are a fuckin joke m8, I never expected England to do very well in the World Cup tbh but thought they would be better than this ffs


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> They are a fuckin joke m8, I never expected England to do very well in the World Cup tbh but thought they would be better than this ffs


tbh hg im in shock mate i didnt expect it, i thought we would piss this match but thats us home now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 40 qwid


Is this the same filter rimmers having problems with?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone else see the lone scotsman in the Uruguay end of the England match tonight, now thats dedication to the any team but england cause lmao ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> tbh hg im in shock mate i didnt expect it, i thought we would piss this match but thats us home now lol


Don't get me wrong I wanted to see England do well, it's the players we watch every week in the best league in the world ffs, they should be a good team


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Might wanna delete that pic ppl in bottom right brah


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Might wanna delete that pic ppl in bottom right brah


Its5s kl I stole it off a page on fb, I dont know or care who the fucks in the pic lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

...ugly ppl may I add...nvn


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Don't get me wrong I wanted to see England do well, it's the players we watch every week in the best league in the world ffs, they should be a good team


i give up theres nothing to defend its a sorry showing, fucking pathetic, spose at least we where there is the only clutch at straws lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i give up theres nothing to defend its a sorry showing, fucking pathetic, spose at least we where there is the only clutch at straws lmao


 watched the last 20 mins, I was cringing....fukin overpaid nancys looked scared


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Don't get me wrong I wanted to see England do well, it's the players we watch every week in the best league in the world ffs, they should be a good team


Hehe, when the first goal was scored i was ecstatic! Fucking brilliant result  That'll teach the head chef to take the night off work to watch football even though the sous chef was on holiday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow...so what is England good at? Didn't you lads invent the ting? We invented football (gaa) don't see brown lads beating us lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

we occupied your country relax for how long? gboys boys lol are still VOTING, yes we are kind like that nowdays we can let these infidels choose lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the same filter rimmers having problems with?


yeh man lol justgunna have to buy one, ther fine if u dont max em out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we occupied your country relax for how long? gboys boys lol are still VOTING, yes we are kind like that nowdays we can let these infidels choose lol


How about I occupy yo momma lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How about I occupy yo momma lol


your more than welcome mate she likes a bit of black lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

cummon lads we can still get thru if sum1 drawe and another looses by 3 goals!!!( that kinda thing)

ye of little faith...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't wanna catch the Aids...well played rambo, well played...played better than England lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't even like the fuckin sport lol over paid fanny farts flapping about a fuckin field...you could be planting turnips in those fields lads! Fucking turnips!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3 those cabbage/rice pancake things are called "golabki".

Phonetically it's pronounced "gewompki".

Good munch if made right, what did you reackon?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 those cabbage/rice pancake things are called "golabki".
> 
> Phonetically it's pronounced "gewompki".
> 
> Good munch if made right, what did you reackon?


fukin well nice mate, sweet too, real heavy to eat tho, they did like a polish chinee today, spring rolls n shit, they was nice too


hows cat? wt was final count? pics man!!!! fuk puppys i want kittens.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

The cat has had 5 kittens so far with 1 left to come.

Fathered by 2 different toms the slag!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2014)

The thundering whooore


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

iy iy cunthookers...............


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

read up bout dtr yorky....against my yz......dtr 25hp yz 32hp...yours tuned mine to with racing parts......thing is yz made for speed to.....ill race u with my nobberlers on.....no way dtr will win yz lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

moms floering


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cummon lads we can still get thru if sum1 drawe and another looses by 3 goals!!!( that kinda thing)
> 
> ye of little faith...


 I swear to god some fools will be saying just that lol no point if they play like cunts


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

new moms


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

fakin jungle lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

morning mate lol

seems like they could do with a lil trim, now all them clean vag pics u post n your ladys are looking like that down below lolol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

don't trim mine just leave them.....still 3 weeks on them......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

u up 2 much Rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

saves the hassle of the popcorn mate, n promotes growth to the other bigger buds by lollipopping em who gives a fek anyways if ya getting good weight n happy to trim it, all sells the same.

not up to fuck all geezer missus n sprogs all gone bed, prob have another joint to drown me sorrows n go bed.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> don't trim mine just leave them.....still 3 weeks on them......


 we can see, thing is some of the plant energy goes into producing popcorn and stick not top buds, makes quite a diff imo


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

I ment u got much goin on.....and yer man im getting 40+ off the 8.....prob get bout 7 0r 8 of those to moms in coco....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we can see, thing is some of the plant energy goes into producing popcorn and stick not top buds, makes quite a diff imo


yer I suppose so ...just cba to trim.....happy with what I get......popcorn usually just bag up n keep for meself fill me little jars lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

growing that plant in vid atm pretty awsome


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 19, 2014)

i would call em all slackers mate but the threads been different recently most are in bed by 10 lol me by 9 usually thats why i carnt say nowt lol 

im gonna av another joint tho feck it lolol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 19, 2014)

fuk me wake up ya boring twaters lol.....or gary were u at was gonna put some pussy pics up for ya soon lol......ha ha fukit gonna role meself why not..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> read up bout dtr yorky....against my yz......dtr 25hp yz 32hp...yours tuned mine to with racing parts......thing is yz made for speed to....
> .ill race u with my nobberlers on.....no way dtr will win yz lol




That's the restricted UK learner legal spec mate.

Derestricted with an unpegged powervalve DTR's clock 33hp.

On top of that mine has a racing exhaust consisting of a DEP back box and a BIG ONE crome expantion chamber on the front.
Fibre reeds, bigger breather pipe on the airbox, slightly different gearing, lowered (for better high speed stability), stiffer shocks and 15inch supermoto alloy wheels with Pirelli Sport Demons.

It'll do 0-60 in 5 seconds (or less) and pull to 100mph.

The YZ is built for short sharp acceleration and a 125 does about 70 flat out with mods.

Sorry mate but like I said, from 4th gear your fucked.
Not to mention your top end needs doing about every 20 hours or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2014)

They're both still hair dryers on wheels. Christ I could probably take both on a sprint from the lights on my road bike


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

ktm 450 exc get a licence lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

And then get a Japanese sports bike, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2014)

too easy  not my thing man, i drink & don't drive. 

in other news,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And then get a Japanese sports bike, lol.


crotch rockets do look loads of fun but i'm def more your easy rider bike kinda bloke. i keep passing a blokes house who does up trikes he's got a couple of beasts, next time i pass n see him working on them i'll get a pic i know fuck all about bikes burt i know enough to know his is sweet as fuck.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And then get a Japanese sports bike, lol.


 even bttr, a german one...the next purchase......this is currently outperforming all jap bikes at 1000 cc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too easy  not my thing man, i drink & don't drive.
> 
> in other news,


Now that's propper rap Gary...gangsta


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Dirt box bitch packages didn't come again...better come Monday lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ktm 450 exc View attachment 3183962get a licence lol


my old cr500 would have abliterated that lil thing.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

its taken 3-4days when i pay a tenner to send to you relax and thats not even the most expensive option so fuck no's how long the cheapest will be? could take a while me thinks.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

all of edinburgh looks like the inside of a junkies mouth, kind alike junkie sheeque,

lmfao

took my shit nr 2 weeks to land here sambo, dunno why like coz HG shit lands in a day.

is relaz in the terrorist radical part of ireland?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

no ice hes on the shitty side, the cunt thinks hes ''European'' lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no ice hes on the shitty side, the cunt thinks hes ''European'' lmao



oh good god.

think thats worse innit? fucking euro bullshit


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

fuck air-guitar its all about vag-guitar nowdays lol

thats fargo any good then ice i see you mention it a few times now, i quite liked the film yrs ago thats what its based on isnt it the old film?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its taken 3-4days when i pay a tenner to send to you relax and thats not even the most expensive option so fuck no's how long the cheapest will be? could take a while me thinks.


Yeah I'd seen it can take up to a month in some cases as they post randomly. Sure I won't need it till the 28 and knowing me I'll tuck in straight away was gonna text it at work today lol I've dropped pills cleaning up in a pub one night n have done coke countless times but it was cut to fuck. 


Lol @ junkie chic at the end of the rubber bandits lol 

No hydro is at that part were the inbred farmers lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no ice hes on the shitty side, the cunt thinks hes ''European'' lmao


Nigga don't hate the slippers hate the brah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh n those rubber bandit lads have a slightly exacerbated inner city dublin accent...ppl actually sound like that over here


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'd seen it can take up to a month in some cases as they post randomly. Sure I won't need it till the 28 and knowing me I'll tuck in straight away was gonna text it at work today lol I've dropped pills cleaning up in a pub one night n have done coke countless times but it was cut to fuck.
> 
> 
> Lol @ junkie chic at the end of the rubber bandits lol
> ...


if they are the proper 220mg pills mate your struggle to take em at work, aint saying its not poss just will be abit of struggle lmao sniff your be alrite but proper pills relax i think your be pushing it unless you work at home or on ya own etc.

i was a weighbridge operator in london for years, just sat in portacabin all day on me own weighing lorries n shit, was a very boring n lonely job which u could also steal a shitload of cash from i use to take a selection of drugs to keep me occupied each day, night before i was in work one day, me uncle who u carnt leave shit about if you dont want his sticky fingers nicking it was at me flat so ive hid all me drugs, ive then gone work in the morning use to start at 7am with a load of valium n weed n all morning i could feel sumfing in me work boots but cause im wrecked n also sat on me arse all day i didnt bother looking till midday n many valiums later.

in me boot was 5 e's id hid there the night before lol needess to say i started munching them too but on top of the vals i was fucking MINGLED, me supervisor who was also me mate had to come take the last 2 e's of me lol n take over the comp in the weighbridge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaysus I wont take the pills I'll try the coke lol was metioning I'd dropped when I was working in a hotel bar years ago lol

Those pills will be kept for me at home with sky tunes on n glow sticks lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning all, off to take some more BP cuts in a min n start shaping the Exo scrog, whats everyone else upto today then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuckin he'll rambo ur mad lol remember I friend dropping pills in class...stupid shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck air-guitar its all about vag-guitar nowdays lol
> 
> thats fargo any good then ice i see you mention it a few times now, i quite liked the film yrs ago thats what its based on isnt it the old film?


yeh real goos based on event in masschesuits in the 1990s billy bob throntoon plays the physco, real fucking good and slick.

into a chick prison tv series atm orange is the new black, lol

http://thebootlegbay.com/search/fargo/0/7/0


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

i watched the first few episodes of season one of orange is the new black but couldnt get into it, is from the same makers as weeds isnt it? ive downloaded the first 5 eps of fargo gonna start watching it soon i think, did u watch hannibal ice?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i watched the first few episodes of season one of orange is the new black but couldnt get into it, is from the same makers as weeds isnt it? ive downloaded the first 5 eps of fargo gonna start watching it soon i think, did u watch hannibal ice?


no havent had a chance yet, il download now, on that sky fibre now, before i couldnt use the net and download so couldnt donwload shit

duck dynasty has started again, u want a aummert funny to watch donwload the first season.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> if they are the proper 220mg pills mate your struggle to take em at work, aint saying its not poss just will be abit of struggle lmao sniff your be alrite but proper pills relax i think your be pushing it unless you work at home or on ya own etc.
> 
> i was a weighbridge operator in london for years, just sat in portacabin all day on me own weighing lorries n shit, was a very boring n lonely job which u could also steal a shitload of cash from i use to take a selection of drugs to keep me occupied each day, night before i was in work one day, me uncle who u carnt leave shit about if you dont want his sticky fingers nicking it was at me flat so ive hid all me drugs, ive then gone work in the morning use to start at 7am with a load of valium n weed n all morning i could feel sumfing in me work boots but cause im wrecked n also sat on me arse all day i didnt bother looking till midday n many valiums later.
> 
> in me boot was 5 e's id hid there the night before lol needess to say i started munching them too but on top of the vals i was fucking MINGLED, me supervisor who was also me mate had to come take the last 2 e's of me lol n take over the comp in the weighbridge.


 lool its a weird one when ur the only one wrecked and everyone else is normal, me an a mate landed in Bangkok for a mad one, hed done a botlle of vod some pills and had been bollockd by the cabin crew for being loud ....and then for watching porn on the plane lol...I could see where this was going so eased up on the booze and was only drunk, he got off the plane and fell down the stairs and was faceplanted on the tarmac with a small crowd around him, I picked him up and eventually got him thru immigration after a 5 hour walk to sober him up I needed a drink so went to the bar got talkin to some mad heads and was on a session, got myself to the same state as my mate and woke up with a bhuddist monk in my face making weird noises so I gave him a tenner, must have thought he was some beggar, we left the airport the next day and it went downhill from there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> even bttr, a german one...the next purchase......View attachment 3183985this is currently outperforming all jap bikes at 1000 cc


No it isn't.

*2014 WSBK Superstock 1000cc FIM World Championship.
Standings*

1. L. MERCADO * DUCATI 52*
2. O. JEZEK *DUCATI 45*
3. L. SAVADORI * KAWASAKI 33*
4. K. VALK * KAWASAKI 32*
5. M. LUSSIANA * KAWASAKI 31*
6. F. MASSEI *DUCATI 28*
7. R. LANUSSE * KAWASAKI 28*
8. D. MCFADDEN *KAWASAKI 27*
9. J. DAY *HONDA 21*
10. F. D'ANNUNZIO *BMW 20*
11. B. NEMETH * KAWASAKI 17*
12. K. SMITH * HONDA 16*
13. C. BERGMAN *KAWASAKI 13*
14. S. GROTZKYJ G. *KAWASAKI 10*
15. R. PAGAUD * KAWASAKI 10*
16. R. MURESAN * BMW 8*
17. S. SUCHET * KAWASAKI 8*
18. A. SCHACHT *DUCATI 8*
19. N. WALRAVEN *SUZUKI 6*
20. R. CASTELLARIN * BMW 4*
21. M. MOSER *DUCATI 2*
22. J. AYER * KAWASAKI 1*​*2014 WSBK Manufacturers Standings*

1. KAWASAKI 216
2. APRILIA 212
3. HONDA 179
4. DUCATI 158
5. SUZUKI 140
6. BMW 36
7. MV AGUSTA 10


And in the full fat Superbike category the BMW has so far only managed 14th with Leon Camier riding it.

In MotoGP standings BMW isn't even in the top 22.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

look my






pisses all over your bikes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get £600 for those all day long!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyway, kitten pics time.


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2014)

sounds like a good time zeddd, giving the monks money brings good fortune supposedly, they are like gods over there.

i was walking up the main street after a particularly heavy night/ morning and there was a monk stood in the middle of the street and people were bowing to him, kind of freaked me out, prostitutes, ladyboys and down n outs all worshipping a guy in a dress, only in thailand


kittens all healthy then yorkshireman? another few mouths to feed or do they suck the mums tit for a while before they can eat?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> *2014 WSBK Superstock 1000cc FIM World Championship.
> Standings*
> ...


ask any real biker with a full licence which stock road sports bike they want and its beemer all day check the specs and see what I mean


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> kittens all healthy then yorkshireman? another few mouths to feed or do they suck the mums tit for a while before they can eat?


Yeah 5 healthy ones but I think she has one left to come out because I think I can still feel a head through her but it's doesn't seem low enough to be born..
"Disturbed Birth" or something it's called when they hold one back (I had to help her with one so it's probably from the shock of that), supposedly it can take up to another 24 hours for it to come out.
I'm ringing the vet in a mo to get some advice and maybe make an appointment for the morning. 

They'll be drinking her milk for a few weeks but after that decent cat food is cheap.
I can even pick up tins of tuna for 50p, it's no big thing.
The mother gets her own goats milk/lactose free cows milk ffs! (yeah I spoil her).


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> sounds like a good time zeddd, giving the monks money brings good fortune supposedly, they are like gods over there.
> 
> i was walking up the main street after a particularly heavy night/ morning and there was a monk stood in the middle of the street and people were bowing to him, kind of freaked me out, prostitutes, ladyboys and down n outs all worshipping a guy in a dress, only in thailand
> 
> ...


 no most of the monks are cunts and bhuddism bs imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ask any real biker with a full licence which stock road sports bike they want and its beemer all day check the specs and see what I mean


_  _That's a knowledge claim and a "_No True Scotsman" _logical fallacy my friend.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

yeh ring vet yman, been very err resposible my man, well done.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> _  _That's a "_No True Scotsman" _logical fallacy my friend.


 its neither its just the word amongst those who can actually ride them mate, u wanna go intellectual on me then be my guest


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2014)

well i know fuck all about bikes but i have a mate who had a beemer and clocked over 100k on it, said the worst thing he ever did was sell it and get a harley, he's back on a bmw now but he is a road boy, cruising sat upright enjoying the scenery as opposed to holding on for dear life lol.

zeddd we "the enlightened" know all religion is bs, but hey you never got locked up in bwhang kang so it might not all be bs lol, i'm sure you must have done something to upset someone the state you were in.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

fuk a harley i was a trike,
no helmet needed all chrome and big forks n shit


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2014)

i want a dike, a fake one though, nothing better!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its neither its just the word amongst those who can actually ride them mate, u wanna go intellectual on me then be my guest


Lol, and he comes with another knowledge claim.

I can "actually" ride them silly sod, just because I don't have a full license doesn't mean shit.
I've had more knicked Gixer's and Bandits than I have fingers and toes mate.

Every biker I've ever asked what bike they ultimately want the answer has always been a Hayabusa (even my old GM who actually owns the 2010 BMW) except one guy who used to be our machine tech at the casino and he said the new Ninja ZX-10R.
But he's always loved Ninja's and has been biased to his own admission.

I'm a Bimota SB6 man myself, in jet black.


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2014)

ford fiesta 1.4 tdci, i would recommend to anybody who want's trouble free motoring, i'm on my third in 6 months and i promise i am not selling this one! ( sold the last 2 and got nearly a grand ) cheap, inconspicuous and well made. it puts a bigger smile on my face than the lexus gs 300 i had last year, japcars are so sterile it's untrue (maybe i'd like to try the nissan gtr), i think the bikes might be better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> inconspicuous and well made. it puts a bigger smile on my face than the lexus gs 300 i had last year,


What are those GS's like GHB?

I'm after an is200 or an Altezza (rare as rocking horse shit).

An is300 with manual gear box would be mint though (also rare as rocking horse shit).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 20, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Watered my plants last night and all these tiny white beasties started hopping all over the place,only on the soil mind.Theyre not silvertails,does anyone know what they r and more importantly how to get rid of them.I also read they could be a good thing though?


epsom saltson the soil lemon a soap water sprayed on the plant this will attract wasp,they inturn will protect the plant.im at war with fucking slugs at the minute and green fly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> im at war with fucking slugs at the minute and green fly


You want some of this for green fly/aphids mate.
It contains pyrethrin, the strongest natural insecticide available..

 

I got it from my local growshop for £7.

I've used it on my strawberries to tackle aphids and it wiped them out after 2 sprays.
I was a bit too trigger happy with the second application though as it nearly fucked my strawberries too but it sure does work.

And it's safe on food crops, just don't spray it near cats, it's kills them too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

u need a few weeks after tho with that spray stuff yman, say u cant just spray then pull, bad bad bad news


glad to see the cats feeidng the kits man thats half the battle won, wat the vet say? they cant leave kittens in ther too ong.

black kittens? lol,,, u need to get her DONE and keep her in, or tomoz shel be out getting fucked again and pregenat again.


----------



## zVice (Jun 20, 2014)

sup fuck tards, where the fuck did vbull go? this "new" shit is fucking rank.

No options to change newest posts first
Can't change number of posts per page
Can't even fucking delete messages... the fuck is going on?

any KTM fans?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u need a few weeks after tho with that spray stuff yman, say u cant just spray then pull, bad bad bad news
> 
> 
> glad to see the cats feeidng the kits man thats half the battle won, wat the vet say? they cant leave kittens in ther too ong.
> ...



No mate good to go pull 24-36 hours later, pyrethrin breaks down into harmless stuff by light after only a few hours.
You're supposed to spray outdoor plants with it at dusk or the night before so by the time the bees come round it's harmless to them too. 


I've just come off the phone to the vet, she says I could be feeling her swollen uterus but she should check to make sure.
As long as she's not contracting or straining to push and nothings happening she should be fine (apparently) but I'm taking her down when the missus comes back with the car just to make sure.
If there is one left she may have to have some kind of injection to get her contractions started again, we'll see yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zVice said:


> any KTM fans?


I'm not a fan but that does look a mean beasty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2014)

good to see ya again zVice. new layout takes a little getting used to but the pic uploader works. swings & roundabouts eh.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> well i know fuck all about bikes but i have a mate who had a beemer and clocked over 100k on it, said the worst thing he ever did was sell it and get a harley, he's back on a bmw now but he is a road boy, cruising sat upright enjoying the scenery as opposed to holding on for dear life lol.
> 
> zeddd we "the enlightened" know all religion is bs, but hey you never got locked up in bwhang kang so it might not all be bs lol, i'm sure you must have done something to upset someone the state you were in.


oh no doubt it was a walk of shame thru the airport but shit happens, the prob I have with any priest class is that they are an ancient order of homosexuals and pederasts since at least Sumerian time, the greeks and romans thought women were for reproduction but the real fun to be had was with cock, catholics ....well say no more....and bhuddists, so mant boys are abused by these monks who chant and beg all day....and Bhuddism itself is the new religion of the NWO for the masses, the occult for the elite initiates, the Dalai Lama is quite simply the most laughable fraud in modern times and he has mandela and Ghandi to compete with lol...dali lama is cia...or at least paid 180,ooo pa since the 60s...his brother gets millions lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, and he comes with another knowledge claim.
> 
> I can "actually" ride them silly sod, just because I don't have a full license doesn't mean shit.
> I've had more knicked Gixer's and Bandits than I have fingers and toes mate.
> ...


 you a 125 boy boasting about your mods lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 20, 2014)

Funny that, it's nickname'd "The Beast" 

naked bikes ftw



The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not a fan but that does look a mean beasty.


You too Don,
seems a lot slower too 
never used the uploader before, always external hosting, good for some I guess
that fireballs looks... pure fire 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> good to see ya again zVice. new layout takes a little getting used to but the pic uploader works. swings & roundabouts eh.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

zVice said:


> Funny that, it's nickname'd "The Beast"
> 
> naked bikes ftw


what u growin vice, think ive had a taste of your weed was v nice?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you a 125 boy boasting about your mods lol


Like I give a single fuck about your Billy Bullshit opinion!


----------



## zVice (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what u growin vice, think ive had a taste of your weed was v nice?


nothing at the minute, still stocked up with bluepit  took a wee break for a while

it's almost time to start up again, tough choice on what though, quite a wide selection on hand

Have some starfighter f2's that are screaming to be popped...
or some blueberry headband... or some chocolate chunky munky.. or some dipsy ellsy.. or some blue dream... sour cherry, bubblebomb, snowcap, electric koolaid, mango haze, lady cane....

damnit! you see the problem...


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What are those GS's like GHB?
> 
> I'm after an is200 or an Altezza (rare as rocking horse shit).
> 
> An is300 with manual gear box would be mint though (also rare as rocking horse shit).



i had a gs 300 for all of 4 months, hated it, couldn't take a bend to save it's life, it was pretty much an american sedan with a coupe style, shite to drive and guzzled a fair bit but amazing at everything else, got my money back on it so wasn't too bad. got my tart an is220d, she has had it years and loves it but i didn't like the manual gearbox, it has all he same gear as the gs did.

the cars you are talking about are a different beast all together, they would be pretty fun to drive i would imagine.



what phenos did you come across in the blue pit zvice?


----------



## zVice (Jun 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> what phenos did you come across in the blue pit zvice?


Short squat pheno (on the left) with skinnyish leaves, quite sweet and fruity (dog on the right)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

http://www.1priest1nun.biz/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Easy lads top a the morning to ya.....nice kittens yorkie your cat looks happy with herself bless her lol...... here me xo I'm gonna chop early just whacked it the wardrobe for a days darkness never done it before so thought iI'd give it a shot lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2014)

zVice said:


> Short squat pheno (on the left) with skinnyish leaves, quite sweet and fruity (dog on the right)


 how far along are those BP in the pics out of interest?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Like I give a single fuck about your Billy Bullshit opinion!


bs based on 31 years of riding bikes and 15 years of sports bikes, well an R1 to be precise and 8n years of enduro lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2014)

lovely plants everyone, bet you cant wait shawny, stopped robbing the live resin now have you?! haha


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Haha g Yeh I swear fookin reeks tho man....can't wait till the rest are done gonna let em go 9 weeks there having their first hit of ripen tonight....bit pissed about the biggest one tho just hasn't filled out like the rest.... how's your BB's going? And the haze I cracked a haze the other day shes coming on strong bless her


----------



## zVice (Jun 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> how far along are those BP in the pics out of interest?


hey sae, long time
think that was about 7-8 weeks, let it go a couple more after that

where's that rambo cunt 

ps. ic3, see you are still one sick fucker, you learnt how to grow yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zVice said:


> hey sae, long time
> think that was about 7-8 weeks, let it go a couple more after that
> 
> where's that rambo cunt
> ...



hahaha doing just fine.

u learned to post smelly proof packages yet?


----------



## zVice (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hahaha doing just fine.
> 
> u learned to post smelly proof packages yet?


always double vac sealed, and never sent you shit, so not sure what you on about...
maybe you're thinking of someone else

looks like someone finally gave you a chance to kill the exo, congrats haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zVice said:


> always double vac sealed, and never sent you shit, so not sure what you on about...
> maybe you're thinking of someone else
> 
> looks like someone finally gave you a chance to kill the exo, congrats haha



proberly, that many people come nd go? lol,, i miss my old room, dialling shit in tents suks

what u mean sum1 finanlly gave me chance? ran exo like 5 yrs ago, never rated it so never grown it again,.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'd seen it can take up to a month in some cases as they post randomly. Sure I won't need it till the 28 and knowing me I'll tuck in straight away was gonna text it at work today lol I've dropped pills cleaning up in a pub one night n have done coke countless times but it was cut to fuck.
> 
> 
> Lol @ junkie chic at the end of the rubber bandits lol
> ...


Get u te fuck ye cunt, yous had to let all the Europeans into ur country cos ur blood lines wer all goin fucked up and yous wer all turning mutant from shagging ur brothers and sisters and shit u inbred fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get u te fuck ye cunt, yous had to let all the Europeans into ur country cos ur blood lines wer all goin fucked up and yous wer all turning mutant from shagging ur brothers and sisters and shit u inbred fuck


And the English are any better? Have you seen the fuckin royals lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get u te fuck ye cunt, yous had to let all the Europeans into ur country cos ur blood lines wer all goin fucked up and yous wer all turning mutant from shagging ur brothers and sisters and shit u inbred fuck


FUK ME WERD THAT COME FROM,

now now we dont want a protestant/catholic war,... had enough of that in the 80'90's


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK ME WERD THAT COME FROM,
> 
> now now we dont want a protestant/catholic war,... had enough of that in the 80'90's


Lol, fucker tryin to tell me wer in bred up here, what I said is true tho! Protestant/catholic war?? Why is relax a Protestant now is he??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Just got my first look at my psychosis.....looks grand very skinny looking tho, goina get it in the DWC pot tonight and get her fattened up.

I'll have a few more thc and lemon cuts ic3, ther well rooted now so get them sent next week. The critical have no roots yet so well see how they go in a weeks time m8

My main tent is a fuckin mess lol, the thc bomb have stretched to fuck and lights are as high as they can go, goina have to tie loads of them back away from the lights. Can't wait to get this one chopped down to fuck and get a proper grow started with the psycho and lemon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just got my first look at my psychosis.....looks grand very skinny looking tho, goina get it in the DWC pot tonight and get her fattened up.
> 
> I'll have a few more thc and lemon cuts ic3, ther well rooted now so get them sent next week. The critical have no roots yet so well see how they go in a weeks time m8
> 
> My main tent is a fuckin mess lol, the thc bomb have stretched to fuck and lights are as high as they can go, goina have to tie loads of them back away from the lights. Can't wait to get this one chopped down to fuck and get a proper grow started with the psycho and lemon


same as my physco then,,,,obvioulsy
lol yeh no worries


na i just see 2 irish fighting and its cliche innit i mean thes only 2 types of irish eh?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same as my physco then,,,,obvioulsy
> lol yeh no worries
> 
> 
> na i just see 2 irish fighting and its cliche innit i mean thes only 2 types of irish eh?


Aye ur right but that shit has never bothered me, wer I live is probly one of the few areas that there has never been a lot of bitterness about religion, drive 6 mile up the road tho and it's the opposite lol, they tend to keep that shit outta my town


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

N imma atheist I don't give a flying fuck lol... Must be all the inbreeding n ur right hydro inbreeding is very bad down here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 20, 2014)

Evening ladettes, 
Had a cunt of a last 2 days, my new boiler fucked up so had to get in a plumber, which meant closing the op and hiding equipment, had my plants in double black bags, one underneath and one over the top, been sitting like that with no light on em for 50hrs so just over 2 days, ive just got em back into the tent again now, they still look surprisingly good apart from the tops being a little bent over but that will right itself under the lights again, what a fucking hassle its been,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> N imma atheist I don't give a flying fuck lol... Must be all the inbreeding n ur right hydro inbreeding is very bad down here


Me and a few guys I work with that are from up here told 2 lads from the south that we work with that thing about blood lines and mutant inbreds and they took it kinda bad lol, no fuckin humour at all


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

well at least they didnt prolong the misery, i see costa rica beat italy today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Me and a few guys I work with that are from up here told 2 lads from the south that we work with that thing about blood lines and mutant inbreds and they took it kinda bad lol, no fuckin humour at all


Some ppl are just fucking tools bud tends to get worse the further south you go haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

So the feline is fine, full bladder false alarm.

It's just cost me £30 to have a shit massaged out of my cat.

CUNT!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Can't say I've never been robbed by the vets..better sage than sorry tho ay


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well at least they didnt prolong the misery, i see costa rica beat italy today.


 what does that mean mate deffo out?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what does that mean mate deffo out?


yeah thats officially out now, there was a very slim chance if italy had won both there next games but they lost today lol so thats us 100% out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Try paying to have a 55kg rottie put under when the cunt gets glass in his paw...fuck he's so bit cost me 110e when the cunt got ring worm for his course of pills did i mention he's gotten ring worm twice (only suppose to get it once) first time he gave it to the cunting cats lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the feline is fine, full bladder false alarm.
> 
> It's just cost me £30 to have a shit massaged out of my cat.
> 
> CUNT!


fukin unbelievable what those cunts try, good friend phoned the other day rabbit was lookin peaky so off to vets....they said he could have tumours needed surgery mri and his teeth filing down etc 2000 pounds for a fukin rabbit, I suggested she wait a bit and 2 days later hes fine bouncing around like normal .....wankers


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah thats officially out now, there was a very slim chance if italy had won both there next games but they lost today lol so thats us 100% out.


 that really is a fukin disgrace, how can they hold their heads up from now on scared little fukkers it was like they had absolutely no direction or drive to win, national disgrace


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

zVice said:


> Short squat pheno (on the left) with skinnyish leaves, quite sweet and fruity (dog on the right)


 nice grow man, thats why ur shit tasted good


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 20, 2014)

Email gaz.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that really is a fukin disgrace, how can they hold their heads up from now on scared little fukkers it was like they had absolutely no direction or drive to win, national disgrace


i watch the england games n me team i support spurs now n then but tbh i prob read more bout the footy than i actually watch it, im not a mega-footyhead but i agree its a fucking disgrace imo , nations a fraction of our size (in population) n wealth doing shitloads better???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

Well to be honest lads the consultation was a £30 flat fee before any treatment needed.

Worse case scenario (theoretically) would have been if she needed a hormone injection to start her contractions again had their been a kitten left inside.
If the hormone injection hadn't have worked then it would have been on to a cesarean, that would have broke me, couple of hundred quid at least.

Thank fuck she just needed a shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin unbelievable what those cunts try, good friend phoned the other day rabbit was lookin peaky so off to vets....they said he could have tumours needed surgery mri and his teeth filing down etc 2000 pounds for a fukin rabbit, I suggested she wait a bit and 2 days later hes fine bouncing around like normal .....wankers


Yeah I can imagine there's some hooky fuckers about, British dentists are the same, it's why I have as much medical shit done in Poland as I can.

Better quality of care for dirt cheap, of course in Britain we have the NHS but you get what you pay for and all that......


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well to be honest lads the consultation was a £30 flat fee before any treatment needed.
> 
> Worse case scenario (theoretically) would have been if she needed a hormone injection to start her contractions again had their been a kitten left inside.
> If the hormone injection hadn't have worked then it would have been on to a cesarean, that would have broke me, couple of hundred quid at least.
> ...


 fair play man u gotta look after them but vets in our area are some of the richest professionals and misdiagnose with impunity cos the general public rarely challenge them


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I can imagine there's some hooky fuckers about, British dentists are the same, it's why I have as much medical shit done in Poland as I can.
> 
> Better quality of care for dirt cheap, of course in Britain we have the NHS but you get what you pay for and all that......


 too right mate good idea


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fair play man u gotta look after them but vets in our area are some of the richest professionals and misdiagnose with impunity cos the general public rarely challenge them


Potentially £80 for a fucking X-Ray of the cat!


The spray flea treatment I got for the kittens cost me £25 but that's some super strong shit that you have to dose by body weight so I'm happy about that.
I can do all of em with it, the cat and the kittens.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Potentially £80 for a fucking X-Ray of the cat!
> 
> 
> The spray flea treatment I got for the kittens cost me £25 but that's some super strong shit that you have to dose by body weight so I'm happy about that.
> I can do all of em with it, the cat and the kittens.


 whats in it?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I can imagine there's some hooky fuckers about, British dentists are the same, it's why I have as much medical shit done in Poland as I can.
> 
> Better quality of care for dirt cheap, of course in Britain we have the NHS but you get what you pay for and all that......


i member yrs ago when i was working n paying for the dentist, some dodgy cunt in london telling me i need 4 teeth out n this n that n what not, i thought it was a bit suspect so went to a different dentist n was told they where fine i just needed one filling lol fucking wankers, that was near 10yr ago now 3 out them 4 teeth are still there too lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

diatomaceous earth is the home de flea option, cheap as fuk....(iceman no comment pls I feel like a DE nut)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> diatomaceous earth is the home de flea option, cheap as fuk....(iceman no comment pls I feel like a DE nut)



u what? diamonoesesesuesuesuueusueusueusueuususususues earth can be used to deflea? howssat work then/?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't say I've never been robbed by the vets..better sage than sorry tho ay


fuk me i feel ya pain, i been bakliving here since end of feb
i owe the vet 600 qwid so far

FUKSAKE!!!



zeddd said:


> whats in it?



its a damontesesuesueusueusuuesuueusueusuees spray OBVIOUSLY!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i member yrs ago when i was working n paying for the dentist, some dodgy cunt in london telling me i need 4 teeth out n this n that n what not, i thought it was a bit suspect so went to a different dentist n was told they where fine i just needed one filling lol fucking wankers, that was near 10yr ago now 3 out them 4 teeth are still there too lol


 when I was a student I was on free dental and they wanted to pull allsorts, but he was a dodgy pakki and I asked him how much of that fee was being sent home, he got well angry and told me he was a professional....ne bother man I just quoted him Jennifer Lukes excellent paper on fluoride an told him his education was partial, they don't study anatomy below the neck....a dentist has a laymans knowledge of the heart eg....fuk that giving people anaesthetic when uve done half the medical course


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me i feel ya pain, i been bakliving here since end of feb
> i owe the vet 600 qwid so far
> 
> FUKSAKE!!!
> ...


 don't pay, make FORMAL complaint, ask them how you proceed with said complaint and if they don't help u have them by the knackers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

its a damontesesuesueusueusuuesuueusueusuees spray OBVIOUSLY!!!


zeddd said:


> don't pay, make FORMAL complaint, ask them how you proceed with said complaint and if they don't help u have them by the knackers




family owned vet mate and tbh, my cat would be dead if wasent for him, hes put us on payment plan, 20 qwid a week


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u what? diamonoesesesuesuesuueusueusueusueuususususues earth can be used to deflea? howssat work then/?


 u couldn't resist I fukin knew it....ok this stuff is basically an abrasive, it fuks with the lipid coating of many insects and they dehydrate, it also give some essential silica to the plants which is worth googling...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u couldn't resist I fukin knew it....ok this stuff is basically an abrasive, it fuks with the lipid coating of many insects and they dehydrate, it also give some essential silica to the plants which is worth googling...



my house isent a plant tho?

nd what else did u expect?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its a damontesesuesueusueusuuesuueusueusuees spray OBVIOUSLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they not all bad man


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2014)

After waiting longer than I should I got sent the wrong fuckin extractor piss take 4" it is aswell I already have one for intake. Pissed off do I keep or send back we talking a fiver difference?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> After waiting longer than I should I got sent the wrong fucking extractor piss take 4" it is aswell I already have one for intake. Pissed off do I keep or send back we talking a rivers difference?



send bak, use ur inlet for outlet for now, it will suk in thru r inlet hole anyways.



zeddd said:


> they not all bad man


been around yrs this guy man, and he will come out at 4am if needed but if u do that u need 100 qwid to give him the seocnd he knocks at ya door.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> send bak, use ur inlet for outlet for now, it will suk in thru r inlet hole anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> been around yrs this guy man, and he will come out at 4am if needed but if u do that u need 100 qwid to give him the seocnd he knocks at ya door.


Safe man cheers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they not all bad man





samtheman08 said:


> Safe man cheers



yeh duct from inlet to fresh air nd use your outlet extractor for the inlet, i use a 4" shower etractor for my inlet,,, well i uses a 5" normal now but i did, dont use the tiny one anymore.

if u can keep the extractor and just buy anothe rone.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2014)

And are we out world cup or not? Is there any point of playing Costa Rico? And relying on other teams?,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2014)

Pic update from LED veg cupboard...

This is the new SCROG box with a 180W LED (just finished having its first coat or paint


Exo SCROG pics.... 30L tub, 50x60cm screen


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> send bak, use ur inlet for outlet for now, it will suk in thru r inlet hole anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> been around yrs this guy man, and he will come out at 4am if needed but if u do that u need 100 qwid to give him the seocnd he knocks at ya door.


 at least they got the full training not like fuking dentists


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pic update from LED veg cupboard...
> 
> This is the new SCROG box with a 180W LED (just finished having its first coat or paint
> View attachment 3184351
> ...


 they got O2 def mate look at the leaves let em dry out a bit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2014)

Rest of the veg cupboard underneath another 180W LED, mixture of mainly Exo n Blue Pit an also 3 Cheese bomb n 2 Blue Kush


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh duct from inlet to fresh air nd use your outlet extractor for the inlet, i use a " shower etractor for my inlet,,, well i uses a 5" normal now but i did, dont use the tiny one anymore.
> 
> if u can keep the extractor and just buy anothe rone.


 I'll use both for now the leaves are curling up (cup) heat is def an/was an issue. Zedds advice on feeding and calcium they look different in a good way and just packing in height/shoots


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

samtheman08 said:


> I'll use both for now the leaves are curling up (cup) heat is def an/was an issue. Zedds advice on feeding and calcium they look different in a good way and just packing in height/shoots


 good news man, cal seems to help with general health imo


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they got O2 def mate look at the leaves let em dry out a bit


Thats just where they had been repotted into the 30L tub n given a good soaking with the showerhead to settle her in, leaves are hanging down due to all the water that just fell on them lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats just where they had been repotted into the 30L tub n given a good soaking with the showerhead to settle her in, leaves are hanging down due to all the water that just fell on them lol


 shower head.....u live in the south east so the pH is fukked on tap water, pH is essential for max O2 delivery for reasons I cba to explain, pH the tap water with ascorbic acid for double O2 action


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shower head.....u live in the south east so the pH is fukked on tap water, pH is essential for max O2 delivery for reasons I cba to explain, pH the tap water with ascorbic acid for double O2 action



or mix sum dimonteseuesuesueusueusueusueusueusueusues
earth with the water!!! fucking cure alll that shizzlemenizzle.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shower head.....u live in the south east so the pH is fukked on tap water, pH is essential for max O2 delivery for reasons I cba to explain, pH the tap water with ascorbic acid for double O2 action


nothing for adjusting/reading P.H. here or at the veg cupboard, gotta get thru a grow or 2 first before shelling out on all that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

While your all talking growing...zedd whats that stuff you put in the water to take the chlorine out? Cuz my water stinks of chlorine pretty strong


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> While your all talking growing...zedd whats that stuff you put in the water to take the chlorine out? Cuz my water stinks of chlorine pretty strong


 same stuff ascorbic acid...vitamin C, one pinch in 10 litres will dechlorinate and clean up ur water, I use this..http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classikool-Ascorbic-Highest-Vitamin-Pharma/dp/B00D1PSLB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403296815&sr=8-1&keywords=ascorbic+acid


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nothing for adjusting/reading P.H. here or at the veg cupboard, gotta get thru a grow or 2 first before shelling out on all that


 false economy, pH with ascorbic acid don't measure it if u cant afford pH drops, just add a pinch to the water and thank me in 3 months


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Cheers man my Mrs has got an Amazon account so I'll get her to order me some now


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers man my Mrs has got an Amazon account so I'll get her to order me some now


 I seriously wont bore u with the chemistry but it works a treat


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

no work tonight bizz? that early chop looked nice mate, hows the bilberry coming on?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Easy Rambo Yeh I'm at work now lol just sat in the van waiting for tarmac on a Friday night its great lol.....cheers man Yeh billberrys are looking good mate one of ems going purple I'll chuck some pics up Sunday night its gonna be the only time I'll be able to take any snaps


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy Rambo Yeh I'm at work now lol just sat in the van waiting for tarmac on a Friday night its great lol.....cheers man Yeh billberrys are looking good mate one of ems going purple I'll chuck some pics up Sunday night its gonna be the only time I'll be able to take any snaps


lol no rest for the wicked hay lol

yeah get some pics up of the billberry i musta missed the last or forgot lol that early exo looked nice tho geezer, u still thinking the harvest all percy? reeeeespect lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats in it?


Ah I've just looked at the instructions and it's still Fipronil but it's 2.5mg/ml spray rather than the shitty little 0.5ml alcohol/fipronil solution you get in Frontline pipettes. 

I have to weigh the animal and then work out how much to spray on them by the volume/dose of each pump of the cap.

Frontline is about £15 for 5, 0.5ml solution pipettes but this was £25 for a 100ml bottle of 2.5mg/ml solution.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol Yeh its all gonna be percy man well most of it just gonna sell a little bit to cover costs lol ...Yeh cheers man nug are pretty dense and it stinks so always a good sign lol

Yeh I'll whack some on for Sunday mate...theyl be a sample for u as well mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u what? diamonoesesesuesuesuueusueusueusueuususususues earth can be used to deflea? howssat work then/?


It can also be used as a sweetener, bug repellent and the kids love it 2 lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

There ya go rambo that's the bills a week ago


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I seriously wont bore u with the chemistry but it works a treat


Thanks for that zedd great bit of info! Will bore myself layer n do a lil reading as I'm bonging


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah I've just looked at the instructions and it's still Fipronil but it's 2.5mg/ml spray rather than the shitty little 0.5ml alcohol/fipronil solution you get in Frontline pipettes.
> 
> I have to weigh the animal and then work out how much to spray on them by the volume/dose of each pump of the cap.
> 
> Frontline is about £15 for 5, 0.5ml solution pipettes but this was £25 for a 100ml bottle of 2.5mg/ml solution.



fuk u been smoking?
firstly frontline only do packs of 3 or 6 and ther 18-20 for 3 and 28-30 for 6.

only place u get em cheap is 19 qwid + vat for 6 from costco. obviously ther suppliers tho

we use em regular, the frontline combi is the best but the vets saying uk fleas are getting immune to it so use sum other stuff, that also worms them, cant rmemeebr name but gunna buy sum, i know its a tad more dear but it last 6 months or sum shit,
dont use bob martins, its a cat killer.

wats this spray u speak off?

i think zedd should get commision from teh diamastiseuesueusueusuueusueuses shop
and rambo from the ripen shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Serious song!
Button Eyes - Chemicals: 





Agora has been down all cunting day!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Serious song!
> Button Eyes - Chemicals:


 drug musak


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> drug musak









Better?

Actually had to find n download all this lads stuff for my mam, she fucking loves him lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Serious song!
> Button Eyes - Chemicals:
> 
> 
> ...


u need some ket on top of the pills n coke for tunes like that, if thats ya music taste some kets needed lol disapointed mate that there wasnt no ket in them orders ket is like wine to cheese lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u need some ket on top of the pills n coke for tunes like that, if thats ya music taste some kets needed lol disapointed mate that there wasnt no ket in them orders ket is like wine to cheese lmao


Man I love all music! From Leonard Cohen the dub Inc heck I even like fats domino! But yeah first time I was wasted n can't remember much but no word of a lie I woke up the next morning found a bit In a bag in my pocket did a line not knowing what it was n melted into my bed was amazing! But nah man doing what I've ordered n that's that lol I'm tempted to buy more coke but nah man this is typical me started out wanting a g of the best coke to ordering about 3.5 g of different coke n 2 220mg pills lol


Now i want ket..thanks man lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for that zedd great bit of info! Will bore myself layer n do a lil reading as I'm bonging


 cooooool im so pissed idc anymore, electron transfer is the MO


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol so much for sober zeddd haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man I love all music! From Leonard Cohen the dub Inc heck I even like fats domino! But yeah first time I was wasted n can't remember much but no word of a lie I woke up the next morning found a bit In a bag in my pocket did a line not knowing what it was n melted into my bed was amazing! But nah man doing what I've ordered n that's that lol I'm tempted to buy more coke but nah man this is typical me started out wanting a g of the best coke to ordering about 3.5 g of different coke n 2 220mg pills lol


lolol 

seriously relax its a slippery slope at least you got your location n shit shipping times to save you, i use to have any dutch order from a good vendor mind in 3-4days lol u not been looking at the opium yet? lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Better?
> 
> Actually had to find n download all this lads stuff for my mam, she fucking loves him lol


 coulnt live in Hicksville....enjoy, the humour is short lived


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah I had to stop myself from the speed all them Dutch cunts lol serious speed on there had to make sure the bugatti didn't have speed in it lol nah man I've poked a few poppies once n collected the oil but got a millisecond buzz lol I'm definitely a stimulate kinda guy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> coulnt live in Hicksville....enjoy, the humour is short lived


That's ireland to a t u get lads like that n it's classic face palm lol


Yet another reason I've a german missus


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Well happy Ive not gotten into the prescription buzz, some selection on there...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah I had to stop myself from the speed all them Dutch cunts lol serious speed on there had to make sure the bugatti didn't have speed in it lol nah man I've poked a few poppies once n collected the oil but got a millisecond buzz lol I'm definitely a stimulate kinda guy


 wtf u need rehab man>>><?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah I had to stop myself from the speed all them Dutch cunts lol serious speed on there had to make sure the bugatti didn't have speed in it lol nah man I've poked a few poppies once n collected the oil but got a millisecond buzz lol I'm definitely a stimulate kinda guy


stay away from the meth then lolol 

i had some phet/meth mixed pills one time, me and another member of the thread ol W dragon, now drags no's his phet unlike me so much but even he was raving bout them they where called ICE pills came with a ICE stamp, cleanest phet ive ever had fucking lovely lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah man I don't even drink or smoke I'm a good guy I wear a shirt!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> stay away from the meth then lolol
> 
> i had some phet/meth mixed pills one time, me and another member of the thread ol W dragon, now drags no's his phet unlike me so much but even he was raving bout them they where called ICE pills came with a ICE stamp, cleanest phet ive ever had fucking lovely lol


Nah no way in he'll can I go near it...do I want to? HELLS yeah but nah man shits like a 12 hour buzz lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man I don't even drink or smoke I'm a good guy I wear a shirt!


fuck off u fat ankled dodgy slipper wearing cunt your up there in the wreckhead top 5 of the uk thread lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man I don't even drink or smoke I'm a good guy I wear a shirt!


 tailored?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Was actually you rambo the last week on about raving with the telly on in ur gaff that made me buy those pills..really looking forward to it me x 2pills by myself yesssss


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah no way in he'll can I go near it...do I want to? HELLS yeah but nah man shits like a 12 hour buzz lol


this was strange tho relax, ava look at ICE pills on pillreport if ya want theres lots of reviews these where really clean mate, was spose to be a 25% meth 75%phet mix but whatever they where was some fucking clean uppy pillls.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tailored?


Looool Jaysus nah man thats ur kinda razz mind you my shits fitted!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Can see me coming on here buzzing off my tits oh noooo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nothing for adjusting/reading P.H. here or at the veg cupboard, gotta get thru a grow or 2 first before shelling out on all that


Digital meters are less than £10 each on ebay lad, sort it out!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Was actually you rambo the last week on about raving with the telly on in ur gaff that made me buy those pills..really looking forward to it me x 2pills by myself yesssss


drags i.e W dragon carnt sign into his account since the new site went up for whatever reason??? but anyway i was chatting on skype when i popped that red defcon time ago i was talking about, i kept cutting the skype off tho n drags would ring up saying wtf u up too? i thought i the fucker was in the room chatting with me lolol

them proper dutch e's from the darkenet are mental mate seriously, that red defcon was a few years ago but i had some green anroids 6 odd month ago where even fucking stronger lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off u fat ankled dodgy slipper wearing cunt your up there in the wreckhead top 5 of the uk thread lmao


My ankles ain't fat!..it's muscle lol nah I smoke pot n only pot except for next week lol oh u lads think I can vape some of my coke with the extraction gause bit?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looool Jaysus nah man thats ur kinda razz mind you my shits fitted!


 ahhh cos u work out....?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> drags i.e W dragon carnt sign into his account since the new site went up for whatever reason??? but anyway i was chatting on skype when i popped that red defcon time ago i was talking about, i kept cutting the skype off tho n drags would ring up saying wtf u up too? i thought i the fucker was in the room chatting with me lolol
> 
> them proper dutch e's from the darkenet are mental mate seriously, that red defcon was a few years ago but i had some green anroids 6 odd month ago where even fucking stronger lolol


Yeah I'm really looking forward to em it's more just an unwinding drug session gf goes on hols (again) so this is my hols been years since I've done any class as and frankly I deserve em lol gonna do it the one night maybe 2


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My ankles ain't fat!..it's muscle lol nah I smoke pot n only pot except for next week lol oh u lads think I can vape some of my coke with the extraction gause bit?


unless ya gonna rock it up its kinda pointless mate, ur get the taste n a slight buzz from it but not compared to if you had cooked up the same amount n smoked it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ahhh cos u work out....?


Nah just think it looks sloppy if it isn't fitted...n the body is a bonus lol I'm not one of em jearsy shore lads mind you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Digital meters are less than £10 each on ebay lad, sort it out!


Yeah rimmer I'll throw a few calibration sachets ur way if needed bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 20, 2014)

Druggy cunts ain't had an e for years wouldn't mind one tbf anyone got any? Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Druggy cunts ain't had an e for years wouldn't mind one tbf anyone got any? Lol


proper e's are like proper coke sharing is hard lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

These are the fellas I'm getting

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33503
Same lads that did the domino's mes thinks n them all stars 2


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> These are the fellas I'm getting
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33503
> Same lads that did the domino's mes thinks n them all stars 2


they read nice mate the proofs in the testing tho, double drop i say lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

I did loadsa drugs booze bitches etc, its the booze that permits the drug frenzy in my case, bitches are bitches lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> proper e's are like proper coke sharing is hard lmao


Heck I found it so hard to share with myself I got an 8th of coke n 2 pills lol but very true lol gonna start with the pharma coke n enjoy that then work my way from there but defo the quality coke first


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I did loadsa drugs booze bitches etc, its the booze that permits the drug frenzy in my case, bitches are bitches lol


The booze is a serious trigger. That's why I know I'll have self control with the coke n I'll be 2 mangled to do shit with the pills lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they read nice mate the proofs in the testing tho, double drop i say lmao


Im definitely not halfing one...wtf I'll drop the one see how strong the come up is then drop the other n have some pre rolled blunts as I don't smoke cigs lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

vaping 6 week exo fukin desperate lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I did loadsa drugs booze bitches etc, its the booze that permits the drug frenzy in my case, bitches are bitches lol


i always seem to find the drugs easier tho mate than i do the bitch'es lolol




[email protected] said:


> Heck I found it so hard to share with myself I got an 8th of coke n 2 pills lol but very true lol gonna start with the pharma coke n enjoy that then work my way from there but defo the quality coke first


ur from the irish valleys lolol so im shore your find the coke qaulity good but dont be thinking ya sniffing pharm grade mate it aint happening, at best your get 60-70% at very fucking best, it comes out of South America at 80-85% n its been stamped on more than once lol before we get the ''proper''


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i always seem to find the drugs easier tho mate than i do the bitch'es lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ur from the irish valleys lolol so im shore your find the coke qaulity good but dont be thinking ya sniffing pharm grade mate it aint happening, at best your get 60-70% at very fucking best, it comes out of South America at 80-85% n its been stamped on more than once lol before we get the ''proper''


Apparently budworx is the only lad you get it from all forums point to him...for reals look him up! I'd agree about the rest though but will be nice to try em...n ur right not coke round here heck not even benzocaine lol


Here's the lad 
http://antilop.cc/sr/vendors/bd9b2bd948.htm


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently budworx is the only lad you get it from all forums point to him...for reals look him up! I'd agree about the rest though but will be nice to try em...n ur right not coke round here heck not even benzocaine lol


look him up lmao i knew of budworxs before you found agora lol hes coke qaulity has been questioned a few times over the yrs but in general its not a bad bit.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i always seem to find the drugs easier tho mate than i do the bitch'es lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im not into it but I like a challenge, I offered to wash some coke(don't use it myself) with anhydrous acetone, I think it was drop some sodium hydroxide with the actone toremove the water and BOOOM charlie


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> look him up lmao i knew of budworxs before you found agora lol hes coke qaulity has been questioned a few times over the yrs but in general its not a bad bit.


Didn't mean it like that lol sure you pointed me toward him I think n techno hippie but yeah so far so good only got. 5 shit was crazy expensive


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im not into it but I like a challenge, I offered to wash some coke(don't use it myself) with anhydrous acetone, I think it was drop some sodium hydroxide with the actone toremove the water and BOOOM charlie


 very drunk and waiting for th raping lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> very drunk and waiting for th raping lol


...


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

i never recommended budworx hes been hit n miss, seems to have upped his game tho recently n in general aint a bad option.

now techohippy thats my rec, yeah your pay the price but your get exactly what u ordered and it will be the qaulity described, techohippy supplys half the uk vendors with md,acid,hash etc.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im not into it but I like a challenge, I offered to wash some coke(don't use it myself) with anhydrous acetone, I think it was drop some sodium hydroxide with the actone toremove the water and BOOOM charlie





zeddd said:


> very drunk and waiting for th raping lol


ive had it before mate, from the darknet was 130 a gram for the washed stuff yeah it was nice but no nicer than good sniff id had in the past, acetone will clean alot out the coke but not all theres alot of mixers that wont disolve in acetone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Could of sworn it was you lol Jaysus ah well only ordering from people that package with Mbb bags so I can sleep a lil better lol ill definitely be going all out on the hashes there I'll be getting a q of each hash but then I've weed to buy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Could of sworn it was you lol Jaysus ah well only ordering from people that package with Mbb bags so I can sleep a lil better lol ill definitely be going all out on the hashes there I'll be getting a q of each hash but then I've weed to buy lol


no mate sorry budworx wasnt me. ive seen him about for a while n no of the vendor but personally i wouldnt rec, they have had there problems.

them tesco's vouchers dunno if you seen em but they work lol ive had a few of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I was looking at them lol the diamonds are a great idea not even marked! But 2 much money...kinda thing you'd have to fly over for to be sure.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive had it before mate, from the darknet was 130 a gram for the washed stuff yeah it was nice but no nicer than good sniff id had in the past, acetone will clean alot out the coke but not all theres alot of mixers that wont disolve in acetone.


 its an interesting chem, cant be reproduced in the lab (45 years after apparently landing on the moon we still cant synth cocaine..? what a fukin rip


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was looking at them lol the diamonds are a great idea not even marked! But 2 much money...kinda thing you'd have to fly over for to be sure.


fuck the diamonds lol i like cheap shopping tho lol

i member a few yrs ago when they still ads offering to kill people or burn down a house or 3 for 1500 in bitcoins lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

fuk I


rambo22 said:


> fuck the diamonds lol i like cheap shopping tho lol
> 
> i member a few yrs ago when they still ads offering to kill people or burn down a house or 3 for 1500 in bitcoins lmao


 oh fuk me I will be a customer loool


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk I
> 
> oh fuk me I will be a customer loool


lmao they use to have a cheaper option, just have armed police sent to what ever address lol i do member one tho he would only burn down house's or seriously maim not kill lmao for roughly 1500 in coins lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao they use to have a cheaper option, just have armed police sent to what ever address lol i do member one tho he would only burn down house's or seriously maim not kill lmao for roughly 1500 in coins lol


 ha ha morals lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Sure you can buy glocks n be all gangsta...i think it should just be drugs lol fuck the guns!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha morals lol


towards the end of the days of sr1 there was even a few vendors selling scopolamine! fuck i could do more damage with that than most guns lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u been smoking?
> firstly frontline only do packs of 3 or 6 and ther 18-20 for 3 and 28-30 for 6.
> 
> only place u get em cheap is 19 qwid + vat for 6 from costco. obviously ther suppliers tho
> ...


Yeah you're right, £18 for 3 the missus said.

I had a 20 min conversation with the vet earlier all about Bob Martin products and she told me that they're unlicensed.
Due to this the Fipronil solution is made up far too fucking strong and it's killing cats.


The Fipronil solution spray bottle I have just bought from the vet....



.....has 2.5mg/ml of Fipronil in it.

The instructions say......



.......7.5 mg per kilo of body weight sprayed onto fur to wet down to the skin (most of this will evaporate).

According to the Bob Martin website.....

*"Bob Martin FleaClear Spot On Solution 50mg for cats is for killing fleas on your cat. It is applied at the back of the cat’s neck and between the shoulders. Each treatment provides protection against fleas for up to 5 weeks.
Bob Martin FleaClear Spot On can be used on cats over 2 months old and is suitable for use in homes with both cats and dogs."*

.....that means they're telling you to apply the *spray* dose for a 6.6kg cat (50mg) directly to the animals skin from 2 months old!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

go organic man DE


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 20, 2014)

lmfao organic until they tell us in 10yrs its been killing us lol

nights lads.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> towards the end of the days of sr1 there was even a few vendors selling scopolamine! fuck i could do more damage with that than most guns lmao


 http://www.vice.com/en_uk/vice-news/colombian-devil-s-breath-1-of-2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Getting up at 5 yessss


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Now I'm watching the link lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2014)

so got talking with a Serbian recently, was living in Belgrade wh


[email protected] said:


> Now I'm watching the link lol


 coffee


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ktm 450 exc View attachment 3183962get a licence lol


got the 250 enduro


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 20, 2014)

bet every fukas in bed now lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah I had to stop myself from the speed all them Dutch cunts lol serious speed on there


99% of speed on those sites is fucking gash mate.
Pastey shite that's bashed up with ephedrine and different forms of caffeine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 20, 2014)

your all CUNTS.


GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its an interesting chem, cant be reproduced in the lab (45 years after apparently landing on the moon we still cant synth cocaine..? what a fukin rip


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Yessssss after 6 topped off with a bong me thinks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


=





Lol love this guy.. I do cocaine!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Apparently agora is down for the rest of the week... 
http://i4rx33ibdndtqayh.onion/index.php/topic,4290.0/topicseen.html):


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently agora is down for the rest of the week...
> http://i4rx33ibdndtqayh.onion/index.php/topic,4290.0/topicseen.html):


Probably to give emselves a nice head start while they run away with all the money lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Probably to give emselves a nice head start while they run away with all the money lol


Well when both agora And bitfog are down then...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>



i like wham bars too.

anyone remeber that eastern movie called the raid? a dubbed version was made and uploaded? bowt a team of chinese cops or oriantel anwyays, go into a tower block and its mad fighting and shit! real good movie


weeeeelllll

raid 2 is out




The Raid 2 2014 BDRip x264-GECKOS


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

i had a quick read of that message from agora, i highly doubt that they wont be back up when its sorted, id watch your orders tho when u can off course lol i dunno what the auto-finalize time is on agora 14days i think? your orders already been a week if the sites now down for another week u might get orders auto-finalized that u aint received yet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i had a quick read of that message from agora, i highly doubt that they wont be back up when its sorted, id watch your orders tho when u can off course lol i dunno what the auto-finalize time is on agora 14days i think? your orders already been a week if the sites now down for another week u might get orders auto-finalized that u aint received yet.



busting out the knowledge n whatnot early on a weeked morning sambo shiyyyat u must have had a light night.?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> busting out the knowledge n whatnot early on a weeked morning sambo shiyyyat u must have had a light night.?


i been trying ice, aint exactly been tee-total but deffo improving only drank twice in the last 7days, n both times just a cheeky half bot not going stupid like i have been.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i been trying ice, aint exactly been tee-total but deffo improving only drank twice in the last 7days, n both times just a cheeky half bot not going stupid like i have been.



respect man! keep it up,,,,, that drink is a demon of a monkey to have on ya shoulder, keep it up, yer not a cunt wen ya sober.
n the family will appreciate it too, but u know if u totally stop ya knob will work TOO well lol,, all that sensitivty comes bak and ur bak to being a oral demon to save a messsy embaresment

fuking hell man, menna start on ripen my mans poorly so cant get my bottle of it CUNT, lol oh yeh got half oz of livers ther too, again CUNT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i had a quick read of that message from agora, i highly doubt that they wont be back up when its sorted, id watch your orders tho when u can off course lol i dunno what the auto-finalize time is on agora 14days i think? your orders already been a week if the sites now down for another week u might get orders auto-finalized that u aint received yet.


Nah agora will be back up I'd put money on it but yeah all my orders are on their way b4 it went down n I've about 2e in my wallet so fuck it...dunno if the function will still work if everything's down you'd think they would freeze all those actions


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

smoking on some 6(ish0 week blue pit, not bad but hoping the flavour improves between now n harvest


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> respect man! keep it up,,,,, that drink is a demon of a monkey to have on ya shoulder, keep it up, yer not a cunt wen ya sober.
> n the family will appreciate it too, but u know if u totally stop ya knob will work TOO well lol,, all that sensitivty comes bak and ur bak to being a oral demon to save a messsy embaresment
> 
> fuking hell man, menna start on ripen my mans poorly so cant get my bottle of it CUNT, lol oh yeh got half oz of livers ther too, again CUNT.


yeah it was getting abit silly the drinking that is not to mention id be dead quick lol

fuck the ripen id be getting him up for the half oz of livers tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i like wham bars too.
> 
> anyone remeber that eastern movie called the raid? a dubbed version was made and uploaded? bowt a team of chinese cops or oriantel anwyays, go into a tower block and its mad fighting and shit! real good movie
> 
> ...


Have you seen old boy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i been trying ice, aint exactly been tee-total but deffo improving only drank twice in the last 7days, n both times just a cheeky half bot not going stupid like i have been.


You have to start somewhere bud, fair fucks!!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah agora will be back up I'd put money on it but yeah all my orders are on their way b4 it went down n I've about 2e in my wallet so fuck it...dunno if the function will still work if everything's down you'd think they would freeze all those actions


i think they will back up soon too relax, dunno bout the auto-finalize you would think it would be turned off but i dunno? dont matter if they are in transit if it aint been turned off n you dont finalize in time it will do it for ya.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah it was getting abit silly the drinking that is not to mention id be dead quick lol
> 
> fuck the ripen id be getting him up for the half oz of livers tho lol


i got half ounce of exo here with me so no biggy il go grab the livers later, and extractor and ripen.

fckin with my schedule


i may have seen old boy relax, il take a look


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

It's up there with battle royal when it comes to awesome chink movies


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's up there with battle royal when it comes to awesome chink movies



u still not rcvd ny of ya orders yet/? lol that suks

and watch the raid, thers a dubbed version about

http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/7495032/The.Raid.Redemption.2011.DUBBED.BRRip.XviD.Ac3.Feel-Free


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 21, 2014)

i try thanks yorkshire man


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> smoking on some 6(ish0 week blue pit, not bad but hoping the flavour improves between now n harvest



no flavour or undesirable flavour? i grew 12 girls and they all tasted differently, some on the sweeter side and some on the og/ chem side, one even reminded me of garlic. taste is always a matter of, well taste..... i prefer the dirty, earthy, chemical flavours from my blue pit. if you have little to no taste then i'm sure it will pick up as she ripens otherwise you might just have a weaker pheno, the plant does looks quite strong though. get u high?


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

anyone got a spare pair of scissors and a free weekend? i've been putting off this harvest for a fortnight! my mate who helps has been busy and i can't fae it alone


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> no flavour or undesirable flavour? i grew 12 girls and they all tasted differently, some on the sweeter side and some on the og/ chem side, one even reminded me of garlic. taste is always a matter of, well taste..... i prefer the dirty, earthy, chemical flavours from my blue pit. if you have little to no taste then i'm sure it will pick up as she ripens otherwise you might just have a weaker pheno, the plant does looks quite strong though. get u high?


theres flavour there but still needs a week or 2 to develop properly since they are still early i reckon

And yeah getting me high nicely even though its a few weeks early, around the eyes and forehead mainly, def a high not stoned weed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u still not rcvd ny of ya orders yet/? lol that suks
> 
> and watch the raid, thers a dubbed version about
> 
> http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/7495032/The.Raid.Redemption.2011.DUBBED.BRRip.XviD.Ac3.Feel-Free


No post on a Saturday.yeah I'll give it a watch tonight...them Asians sure can fight...heck I'd be handy with my hands if I had to fight off godzilla on a weekly basis


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

Agora is back up!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

the blue pit I grew was a 10 oz mainlined for 4, finished 11 weeks throwing nanners, good strong weed but the taste was not what im looking for as it was overpowering tramps-piss-on-concrete stairwell kinda flav, which some love no doubt, the mrs wasn't interested either.....any one else find birds like diff weed to us, I love the exo but she prefs fruity shizzle


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

any soffee heads out there just found a corker, budgens best Columbian....nice


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the blue pit I grew was a 10 oz mainlined for 4, finished 11 weeks throwing nanners, good strong weed but the taste was not what im looking for as it was overpowering tramps-piss-on-concrete stairwell kinda flav, which some love no doubt, the mrs wasn't interested either.....any one else find birds like diff weed to us, I love the exo but she prefs fruity shizzle


Yeah i know what you mean, im more into the bluberry/fruity weeds myself, sick to the back teeth of cheese/lemon/silver all the fucking time


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> any soffee heads out there just found a corker, budgens best Columbian....nice


Link me!!!...pls lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, im more into the bluberry/fruity weeds myself, sick to the back teeth of cheese/lemon/silver all the fucking time


 u would like this pink one a real stinker so fruity my mouth waters smelling it its at day 39 and will be ready at day 42....a new uk clone only ....fat stinky dence pink weed at 6 weeks or 5 if ya Rambo lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

if it reveges that is


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u would like this pink one a real stinker so fruity my mouth waters smelling it its at day 39 and will be ready at day 42....a new uk clone only ....fat stinky dence pink weed at 6 weeks or 5 if ya Rambo lol


sounds better than the same old same old exo,psycho etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

anyone know of any breeders that sell seeds that are single phenotype at all?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> anyone know of any breeders that sell seeds that are single phenotype at all?


Sensi Seeds
The Skunk #1 is for defo.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sensi Seeds
> The Skunk #1 is for defo.


Im looking more in the fruity/blueberry area than skunk, cheers tho


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

if you aren't a pheno hunter i'd stick to the clone onlys sae, having limited space makes it a lot harder to try and find new keepers, either that or do one or two seeds every run as an experiment (which is i think what you said your are going to do)

fem seeds should tend to have less phenotypes but in my exp with them they are no better than regs, other than the fact you know they are girls (most of the time).

i've done a fair few from seed runs and never had very consistent plants, there are always differences in the plants that i notice, that's why i think it's a good idea to grow the full pack when testing new stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> if you aren't a pheno hunter i'd stick to the clone onlys sae, having limited space makes it a lot harder to try and find new keepers, either that or do one or two seeds every run as an experiment (which is i think what you said your are going to do)
> 
> fem seeds should tend to have less phenotypes but in my exp with them they are no better than regs, other than the fact you know they are girls (most of the time).
> 
> i've done a fair few from seed runs and never had very consistent plants, there are always differences in the plants that i notice, that's why i think it's a good idea to grow the full pack when testing new stuff


Yeah i know what your saying mate..

Clone onlys are fine but the ones we currently have access to in the thread just arent the ones i wanna be running tbh, sick to the back teeth of them, there are about 100 UK clone only`s as far as im aware an its always just the same 3 in here (Exo,psycho,livers) an want to try something a bit different y`know, on that note however I have a snip of the Gringo on its way to me in the next few weeks so that will at least add a 4th C/O to the thread lol

Im quite luck atm in the sense of I have a veg cupboard to play with so gonna crack some seeds over the next few months and 1 by 1 find strains to replace the exo n BP eventually

Been looking at bubblegum, mango, and some strawberry and blueberry stuff to play with for the next few months, fed up of cheese/skunk/lemon/kush all the time


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

Brianberry cough from tga is on my list sae, heard of that one? tga have some interesting flavours about to drop.
i like all manor of flavours in my weed, i could never just grow one kind.

i do prefer the more hashy stronger flavours these days, the more pure joints i smoke the more flavour i need, to the point where i now like flavours that most people don't think are desirable as they don't get the flavour of the weed when they sticking practically a full ciggy in the mix.


in my experience bitches love haze zeddd, just thought i'd mention that. you had better reveg that that thing cause i feel it could be another female favourite if not least for it's colour


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> Brianberry cough from tga is on my list sae, heard of that one? tga have some interesting flavours about to drop.
> i like all manor of flavours in my weed, i could never just grow one kind.
> 
> i do prefer the more hashy stronger flavours these days, the more pure joints i smoke the more flavour i need, to the point where i now like flavours that most people don't think are desirable as they don't get the flavour of the weed when they sticking practically a full ciggy in the mix.
> ...


no not heard of it efore but just had a look on their website an its a bit to tall for my needs, sounds nice tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Alright fellas....Yeh pink weed would deffo be a hit with the ho's can see em getting wet in the knickers already lol...

Yeh sae that gringo does sound nice mate bet you can't wait to get hold of that...there's so many strains out there its hard to choose ain't it I get in a boggle every time I go on attitude I'm just gonna grow out everything I got before I buy anymore....got some bubba kush regs,blue dream fem,big bang,dippsy elsey,gth,billberry and some bag seeds out of some purfumy tasting blues my sis has got one outdoors so we'll see what that's like in a few month.....me n the Mrs tho both love exo cheese especially the Mrs she don't like anything but lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

hazes for bitches cool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

An email I received this morning..........


"Federal Bureau of Investigation
Anti-Terrorist And Monitory Crime Division.
Federal Bureau Of Investigation.
J.Edgar.Hoover Building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue,
NW Washington, D.C.
20535-0001, USA
Customers Service Hours / Monday To Saturday:

Dear Beneficiary,Season's Greetings


We bring to your notice that your email address was randomly selected as email address of scammed victims who are to be compensated that is why we are in contact with you so take your time to read this information’s carefully.


Series of meetings have been held over the past 7 months with the secretary general of the United Nations Organization, this ended 3days ago. It is obvious that you have not received your funds valued at $3.5 Million us dollars due to past corrupt Governmental Officials who almost held the funds to themselves for their selfish reason and some individuals who have taken advantage of your funds all in an attempt to swindle your funds which has led to so many losses from your end and unnecessary delay in the receipt of your fund.


The National Central Bureau of Interpol enhanced by the United Nations and Federal Bureau of Investigation have successfully passed a mandate to the current president of Nigeria his Excellency President Good luck Jonathan to boost the exercise of clearing all foreign debts owed to you and other individuals and organizations who have been found not to have receive their Contract Sum, Lottery/Gambling, Inheritance and the likes. Now how would you like to receive your payment? Because we have two method of payment which is by Check or by ATM card?


ATM Card: We will be issuing you a custom pin based ATM card of the UNITED BANK OF AFRICA which you will use to withdraw up to $5,000 per day from any ATM machine that has the Master Card Logo on it and the card have to be renewed in 4 years time which is 2017. Also with the ATM card you will be able to transfer your funds to your local bank account. The ATM card comes with a handbook or manual to enlighten you about how to use it. Even if you do not have a bank account.


Check: To be deposited in your bank for it to be cleared within three working days. Your payment would be sent to you via any of your preferred option and would be mailed to you via UPS. Because we have signed a contract with UPS which should expire in next three weeks you will only need to pay $320 instead of $520 saving you $200 So if you pay before the end of June 2014 you save $200 Take note that anyone asking you for some kind of money above the usual fee is definitely a fraudsters and you will have to stop communication with every other person if you have been in contact with any. Also remember that all you will ever need to pay for is for the ups courier service delivery of your package which is $320 us dollars. And we guarantee the receipt of your fund to be successfully delivered to you within the next 24hrs after the receipt of payment has been confirmed.


Note: Everything has been taken care of by the Federal Government of Nigeria, The United Nations, Federal Bureau Of Investigation including tax offices, custom paper and clearance duty services so all you will ever need to pay is $320 which is for the ups courier service delivery of your package. DO NOT SEND MONEY TO ANYONE UNTIL YOU READ THIS: 
The actual fees for shipping your ATM card is $520 but because UPS have temporarily discontinued the C.O.D which gives you the chance to pay when package is delivered for international shipping We had to sign contract with them for bulk shipping which makes the fees reduce from the actual fee of $520 to $320 nothing more and no hidden fees of any sort!


BELOW ARE FEW LIST OF TRACKING NUMBERS YOU CAN TRACK FROM (UPS) WEBSITE (WWW.UPS.COM) TO CONFIRM PEOPLE
LIKE YOU WHO HAVE RECEIVED THEIR PAYMENT SUCCESSFULLY.



JOHNNY ALMANTE ==============1Z2X59394198080570
GARY METZGER ==============1Z2X59394195952759
GLEN PAPANIKAS ==============1Z2X59394198690947
CAROL R BUCZYNSKI ==============1Z2X59394197862530
KARIMA EMELIA TAYLOR ==============1Z2X59394198591527
LISA LAIRD ==============1Z2X59394196641913
POLLY SHAYKIN ==============1Z2X59394198817702
MOREOVER, THIS IS ANOTHER PEOPLE THAT RECEIVED THEIR
PAYMENT THROUGH UPS WEBSITE (WWW.DHL.COM).
RICHARD AUTRY ============== 869713119185
GARY METZGER ============== 871363130860
MARK STUBBS ==============871363116168


To effect the release of your fund valued at $3.5Million us dollars you are advised to contact our correspondent in Africa the FBI funds transfer agent Agent Joseph Hansen with the information below,

Name:Agent.Joseph Hansen
Email: [email protected]

You are advised to contact him with the information's as
stated below:


1.Full Name:......................
2.Delivery Address:......................
3.Phone:......................
4.Fax Number:......................
5.A Copy of Your Identity:......................
6.Age:......................
7.Marital Status:......................
8.Country:......................
9.Occupation:......................
10.Preferred Payment Method (ATM / Cashier Check)...............


Upon receipt of payment the delivery officer will ensure that your package is sent within 52 working hours and your funds transferred to you with immediate effect, Because we are so sure of getting a successful transfer of your funds ,giving you a 100% money back guarantee if you do not receive payment/package within the next 52hrs after you have made the payment for the UPS COURIER SERVICE DELIVERY of your package. And make sure that you keep the receipt of the $320 payment that you made because that is the prove you will show to the delivery team when they arrive at your door step with your package so as to avoid any embarrassment and setback.


Yours sincerely,
Miss Donna Gwen
FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION
UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE
J.Edgar.Hoover Building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue,
NW Washington, D.C.
20535-0001, USA


Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possession of your ATM CARD, you are hereby advice only to be in contact with your assigned FBI funds transfer agent Rev. Joseph Hansen. Forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation"


.........seems legit!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright fellas....Yeh pink weed would deffo be a hit with the ho's can see em getting wet in the knickers already lol...
> 
> Yeh sae that gringo does sound nice mate bet you can't wait to get hold of that...there's so many strains out there its hard to choose ain't it I get in a boggle every time I go on attitude I'm just gonna grow out everything I got before I buy anymore....got some bubba kush regs,blue dream fem,big bang,dippsy elsey,gth,billberry and some bag seeds out of some purfumy tasting blues my sis has go t one outdoors so we'll see what that's like in a few month.....me n the Mrs tho both love exo cheese especially the Mrs she don't like anything but lol


 I ll send u a cut and some soil when there ready man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im looking more in the fruity/blueberry area than skunk, cheers tho



Have a look at what they've got, I've only ever grown their Skunk #1 so that's all I can comment on but I'm sure they take all their strains to IBL homogeneous stability.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

at yman smsl, GLEN PAPANIKAS


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

dunno about the bag seed shawny (could be a anything! good or bad) or the big bang, but other than that whole list sounds good to me. i always wanted to try blue dream, it's a massive clone only in cali which is kind of like their cash cropper the same as our exo in some respect, it's the same with the bubba. if you could get a decent pheno i'm sure you'd be on to a winner, can't believe that they got your big one that had gone 10 weeks the cunts.

bitches would love blue dream i reckon zeddd, fruity + hazey = wet


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Alright fellas....Yeh pink weed would deffo be a hit with the ho's can see em getting wet in the knickers already lol...
> 
> Yeh sae that gringo does sound nice mate bet you can't wait to get hold of that...there's so many strains out there its hard to choose ain't it I get in a boggle every time I go on attitude I'm just gonna grow out everything I got before I buy anymore....got some bubba kush regs,blue dream fem,big bang,dippsy elsey,gth,billberry and some bag seeds out of some purfumy tasting blues my sis has got one outdoors so we'll see what that's like in a few month.....me n the Mrs tho both love exo cheese especially the Mrs she don't like anything but lol


How many of the blue dream you got?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at yman smsl, GLEN PAPANIKAS



?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Cheers zedd I won't say no to that mate...that blood meal kicks off a bit of a smell once waterd don't it lol...

Yeh g that gutted me mate lol they took both me blue dream man and bubba kush mum just the kush was like u say 10 week in and ready to chop at any second the wankers....tbh the blue dream was alright but the pheno I had was a bit hazey and uplifting made u wanna do stuff never got to try the other one


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I ll send u a cut and some soil when there ready man


Fancy sending me 1 as well n ill send you a Gringo?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

[QUl"Saerimmner, post: 10626851, member: 224323"]How many of the blue dream you got?[/QUOTE]

1 single bean lol hopefully she's good u never know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Mrs was in town so told her to get me some pure blacstrap molasses wrote it down on paper and everything....she comes home with cane sugar wtf goes off in their heads??? I'll never know lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

you mean granulated sugar? fuck me must be the exo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mrs was in town so told her to get me some pure blacstrap molasses wrote it down on paper and everything....she comes home with cane sugar wtf goes off in their heads??? I'll never know lol


its a hard thing to buy matey, my man was looking in all supermarkets n eevrything, u more lookingf or health stores with that,
i get 2x big 740g jars for 11 qwid delivered, thats cheap. consiering how much they weigh. but deliverys free so, but u get my drift


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Tbf its a dark liquid and just says cane sugar I think it might be some kind of molasses but it ain't blackstrap I'll do a bit of googling before I take it back lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2014)

you'll be reet, thought you meant she brought back a bag of sugar lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeh I take it back lol just googled it and its the same stuff she got it from Holland and barret £2 bless her.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> [Aother=full]3185021[/ATTACH]


Enjoy the good weather its gonna be gone by next week......thers a shower of shit on its way from Brazil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I take it back lol just googled it and its the same stuff she got it from Holland and barret £2 bless her.


lololol women


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers zedd I won't say no to that mate...that blood meal kicks off a bit of a smell once waterd don't it lol...
> 
> Yeh g that gutted me mate lol they took both me blue dream man and bubba kush mum just the kush was like u say 10 week in and ready to chop at any second the wankers....tbh the blue dream was alright but the pheno I had was a bit hazey and uplifting made u wanna do stuff never got to try the other one


 I don't use it mate, I use fish blood bone and also bonemeal....let me know how u get o with it tho ta


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Gave the girls their first hit of ripen last night it takes my pH down right to 6.3 which is nice...gonna give em 10 days on the ripen then a week water so theyl go just over 9 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tbf its a dark liquid and just says cane sugar I think it might be some kind of molasses but it ain't blackstrap I'll do a bit of googling before I take it back lol


 use it mate the fukin microbes don't care as long as its not sulphured


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

[QUOI E="zeddd, post: 10627014, member: 722065"]I don't use it mate, I use fish blood bone and also bonemeal....let me know how u get o with it tho ta[/QUOTE]
Yeh will do mate it says just to top dress and rake it in a little so that's what I'm gonna do...the smell of it tho just says to me its gonna do good stuff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Why do my replys always fuck up? Yeh zedd its the same stuff just a different name its unsulphered so sweet as......do ya rekon I'll be alreet using it with the ripen? Or just mix it with plain water in the last week?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

this alf alfa has a real nice smell sorta choclaty so its going in the tea, hope it comes out in the bud with the guano and molasses


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why do my replys always fuck up? Yeh zedd its the same stuff just a different name its unsulphered so sweet as......do ya rekon I'll be alreet using it with the ripen? Or just mix it with plain water in the last week?


 mate I use it to feed the microbes in the soil, ive gone strict organic due to the teas and supersoil so don't use ripen now, I just feed tea to the end and the plants finish healthy I ll throw some pics up in a coupla weeks with some autumn colours hopefully, blood meal is good for secondary colours btw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Shit Yeh I need to order some of that and the crab meal I'm watching some on eBay better get ordering lol...

Yeh man organics is suppose to be the way for maximum quality and flavour ain't it tbh if I'm buying all this gear to put in my coco I may as well buy soil ay? 

You heard of og tea? An american brand you just whack a sachet in a 5 gallon bucket to make your tea with


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mrs was in town so told her to get me some pure blacstrap molasses wrote it down on paper and everything....she comes home with cane sugar wtf goes off in their heads??? I'll never know lol


Bitches be crazy! You'll never win bud mine complains I don't do the washing then I do the washing n she complains I'm not doing it right!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

FUKSAKE still cant get to my ripen dudes ill and cant get in touch with him ARGHHHH not happy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKSAKE still cant get to my ripen dudes ill and cant get in touch with him ARGHHHH not happy


Fucking hate it when someone says they'll sort you then they fucking lead u along like some sort of a prick tease!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hate it when someone says they'll sort you then they fucking lead u along like some sort of a prick tease!



its MY ripen lol grhdgfhdgfjdhbfhe!!!

not to mention the half oz of livers.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Go to the grow shop man ....has your mate got your ripen then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go to the grow shop man ....has your mate got your ripen then?


yeh, just rang me as it goes, going round shortly..... ripen starts today then,,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeh get your shit off him mate and put it to use just picked and 8th of some nice cheese hopefully the last one for while.....at fookin work tonight I must be mad really can't be arsed man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

http://mikesivier.wordpress.com/2014/06/21/bbc-and-press-ignore-massive-demonstration-against-austerity-in-london/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

R.I.P Bernard.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh get your shit off him mate and put it to use just picked and 8th of some nice cheese hopefully the last one for while.....at fookin work tonight I must be mad really can't be arsed man



just ot bk, extractor, 1/2 ounce of livers and my ripen!

good times.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2014)

Evening all,
Just checked on my girls and they have all perked back up after they're 2 days of darkness, thank fuck,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening all,
> Just checked on my girls and they have all perked back up after they're 2 days of darkness, thank fuck,



why 2 days of darkness?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> why 2 days of darkness?


Had plumber out fixing my boiler which is in my grow room, so had to stash equipment and plants up loft for 2 days till it was sorted,


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

fuck it was hot in bucks today, really hot, had me family up from london done a lil bbq, sirloins n chicken breast, it was wagyu sirloin but getting abit steaked out so thought id marinade them lolol FAIL the fucking marinade was making the bbq flame to fuck, after a scorching i had to finish em off on the hob lol

rescued it tho n all went down a treat....


----------



## zVice (Jun 21, 2014)

grill noob lol
how you fucker?



rambo22 said:


> fuck it was hot in bucks today, really hot, had me family up from london done a lil bbq, sirloins n chicken breast, it was wagyu sirloin but getting abit steaked out so thought id marinade them lolol FAIL the fucking marinade was making the bbq flame to fuck, after a scorching i had to finish em off on the hob lol
> 
> rescued it tho n all went down a treat....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was wagyu sirloin


You get that from Aldi mate?

What's it like?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You get that from Aldi mate?
> 
> What's it like?


no its from asda mate, someone i sell to is the head butcher there, it aint a great grade of wagyu but its deffo a shitload nicer than normal sirloin.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

zVice said:


> grill noob lol
> how you fucker?


im a proper NOOB mate this was me 3rd bbq ive done lol i usually just eat n get pissed at bbq's not fucking cook lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2014)

Had a bbq myself 2day with the family, none of ur wagyu-beef tho lol, got some nice tex mex marinated burgers, chicken kebabs, pork and lamb chops, as well as some sausages, went down a fucking treat apparently but ive got the fuckin cold and couldn't taste anything, gutted after it was me stood cooking it for 2 hrs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You get that from Aldi mate?
> 
> What's it like?




fuuuukin aldi,, yman u cheap bastard!!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Had a bbq myself 2day with the family, none of ur wagyu-beef tho lol, got some nice tex mex marinated burgers, chicken kebabs, pork and lamb chops, as well as some sausages, went down a fucking treat apparently but ive got the fuckin cold and couldn't taste anything, gutted after it was me stood cooking it for 2 hrs lol


your a fucking chef tho mate i wouldnt expect anything less lol tbh im well steaked out thats why i tried to marinade them, i give the bloke a 8th last week for a 1.7kg lump of wagyu sirloin so its probably cheaper than burgers for me lolol i was saying to the missus n family tho i quite fancy just some burgers n snags next time lol

got a bot of lemon n herb marinade from nandos for the chick breast, had em in it for 24hrs too that was nice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Exo X Dreamtime.

  
 

Exo

 

Tent.

 

It's gonna be a squeeze when it all kicks off.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

what u doing to that exo yman it looks abit strectched?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuuuukin aldi,, yman u cheap bastard!!!!


Here, don't knock Aldi mate.

You Google that beef and you'll find it's £100+ a kilo from Japan.
It's the most expensive beef in the world.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what u doing to that exo yman it looks abit strectched?


I raped it for clones mate and it's just gone like that pheno wise.

It was quite lanky when I got it off Shawny, I wondered what Gary had done to his to get it all flat with loads of tops to be honest. lol

I need it that shape really, it's got limited space in the middle so I'm thinking big donkey dick.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 21, 2014)

Sweet just ordered my insulated ducting to go with new 6" fan, just gotta buy a decent carbon filter now to round it all off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

It originated in Japan but Aldi are getting there's from New Zealand.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2647838/Aldis-latest-lure-middle-classes-Prized-wagyu-beef-7-8oz-steak-just-quarter-standard-price.html

Fed on beer and hand massaged muscles!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

im pretty shore ya find theres grades of wagyu some better than others n priced so, it aint all 100 a kg lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im pretty shore ya find theres grades of wagyu some better than others n priced so, it aint all 100 a kg lol


That's why I said from Japan.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Beer diet and hand massaged is a bit pretentious though.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

massage,handjobs,special grass lol whatever they do its much nicer than normal steak, im no chef but its to do with the fat content the marbling on the steak.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Seems there's loads of welsh wagyu beef, seems a bit cheaper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Sweet just ordered my insulated ducting to go with new 6" fan, just gotta buy a decent carbon filter now to round it all off



only 15 qwid for 10 metres, i was looking at it yesterday. gunna order sum, to keep loft from heating up some.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> massage,handjobs,special grass lol whatever they do its much nicer than normal steak, im no chef but its to do with the fat content the marbling on the steak.


I was looking at ordering it online, no where near me does it, not even asda ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Seems there's loads of welsh wagyu beef, seems a bit cheaper


That might be something to keep an eye on, good climate for livestock wales has.

Best lamb in the world is Welsh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> massage,handjobs,special grass lol whatever they do its much nicer than normal steak, im no chef but its to do with the fat content the marbling on the steak.


Aye I can imagine it taste's pukka done med-med well, once all that fat has rendered, ooooosh flavour!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I was looking at ordering it online, no where near me does it, not even asda ffs


its really nice mate, especially cooked on a bbq get in! lol

id not had it before i been getting it cheap n i love me steak, u can deffo taste the difference.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Aye I'm goina have to get mesel some, seen loads a pics and it looks good......got mesel a half o of "Chinese weed" today for 110, not too bad for round here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

i wish i had teeth


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i wish i had teeth


Lol, my mental image of u just keeps getting worse lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, my mental image of u just keeps getting worse lol


lmfao...

joking, stil got half :O


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

iy iy flapperooners.....!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

any of u lot watch vines? lol funny as fbuk


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

So how u finding the Wilma's IMC?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So how u finding the Wilma's IMC?


best things I ever brought......drilling them even betta lol........cant comp comp to coc in pots.....pulling like 2 n half 3 in coco....whilma with 60/40 pulling 5 to 6.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> best things I ever brought......drilling them even betta lol........cant comp comp to coc in pots.....pulling like 2 n half 3 in coco....whilma with 60/40 pulling 5 to 6.....


Ru u using coco then aye, fuck me ur beginning to post like ic3 lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

suppa


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ru u using coco then aye, fuck me ur beginning to post like ic3 lol



CUNT"


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ru u using coco then aye, fuck me ur beginning to post like ic3 lol


I use 60/40 in whilmas


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

iy iy iceman


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> I use 60/40 in whilmas


60\40 what??


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

next run is 15 bubblers under 3000w ghavita pros


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

How's them clones doin ic3?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> suppaView attachment 3185407



FUK IS THAT;?

im smoking on a half n hlaf livers n exo

caugh caugh

mullered.



Hydrogrow123 said:


> How's them clones doin ic3?


 alive!lol

na had sum serious heat spikes like 35-40 past few days, went up today to get my other extractor bak from pals so will get that hooke dup tomorrow, sum fresh growth tho but obviously a tad slower with the heat,

physcosis is thrivin!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Here lads, get on this........

http://bbc.com.sundaytimesdaily.com/england-get-second-chance-as-ref-is-charged-with-match-fixing-offences/r/24906


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> 60\40 what??


its coco n pebbles mixed


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> next run is 15 bubblers under 3000w ghavita pros


Bubblers as in dwc pots?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUK IS THAT;?
> 
> im smoking on a half n hlaf livers n exo
> 
> ...


dunno some shit mate gave me earlier to try......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here lads, get on this........
> 
> http://bbc.com.sundaytimesdaily.com/england-get-second-chance-as-ref-is-charged-with-match-fixing-offences/r/24906



u teeeeef


imcjt3d said:


> dunno some shit mate gave me earlier to try......


lol some cheese cross or sum shit lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here lads, get on this........
> 
> http://bbc.com.sundaytimesdaily.com/england-get-second-chance-as-ref-is-charged-with-match-fixing-offences/r/24906


Lol very good yorkie


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bubblers as in dwc pots?


sort ov....bubblers like a tank with pump in and airstone works bit like whilma but roots go in tank


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u teeeeef
> 
> 
> lol some cheese cross or sum shit lol


yer sed it was cheese......smells nice tho.......how u getting on ice all faking good?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> sort ov....bubblers like a tank with pump in and airstone works bit like whilma but roots go in tank


Do u mean a Wilma system with air stones or individual pots with airstones or what


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer sed it was cheese......smells nice tho.......how u getting on ice all faking good?



health? meh, legs nrly better not in any bandages n more

grow, just getting used to attick growing, got the floor done, tents up and ducted up... real heatswings tho

gunna buy a cooler/ for the loft

its in now way overheating the actual loft BUT, im thinking cooler outside the tents cooler inside, got 5" inlet active so we shall see, 75 qwid for cheapst cooler mind. uurgh


looking to buy a small 50x50x1- tent or sum shit for drying if anyone has one for sale? il sort courier.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

I got a room now to do bubblers in will be running 2 1500w 8 inch box fans with 2 10 inch mounting airs under 3000w .


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Do u mean a Wilma system with air stones or individual pots with airstones or what


its like a pot/tub on its own so 1 bubbla dose 1 plant.......helped chop my mates he got 14 oz of each one was over 6 foot each took us for fbuking ever even had a choppin machine lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> I got a room now to do bubblers in will be running 2 1500w 8 inch box fans with 2 10 inch mounting airs under 3000w .



in the loft?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> health? meh, legs nrly better not in any bandages n more
> 
> grow, just getting used to attick growing, got the floor done, tents up and ducted up... real heatswings tho
> 
> ...


yer my loft mega hot but in tents with the hoods wen closed aint to bad tbf......yll find its hotter outside tents than inside if using hoods.....I aint really had a prob just let it do its thing....but we are on our worst time to do it atm....bring on the faking winter lol......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> in the loft?


no I got a room......like bedroom ect....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> its like a pot/tub on its own so 1 bubbla dose 1 plant.......helped chop my mates he got 14 oz of each one was over 6 foot each took us for fbuking ever even had a choppin machine lol


Aye so it's a DWC pot then, a pot full of water with a net pot sitting in the lid lol,,,,I've a 12 pot system in the attic never used , I'd sell the fuckin thing if I could get a buyer, gathering up too much shit here


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer my loft mega hot but in tents with the hoods wen closed aint to bad tbf......yll find its hotter outside tents than inside if using hoods.....I aint really had a prob just let it do its thing....but we are on our worst time to do it atm....bring on the faking winter lol......


bring on the winter deffo i fucking hate the summer tbh, with hardy strains you can still grow easy enough in the summer tho just not as easy as winter lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

lmfaooooooooooooo saw old school mate few days back lol she gave me her num lmaoo just sed show us ya tits then she sent a pic lmaoooooo naughty


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye so it's a DWC pot then, a pot full of water with a net pot sitting in the lid lol,,,,I've a 12 pot system in the attic never used , I'd sell the fuckin thing if I could get a buyer, gathering up too much shit here


yer dwc like a pot system all connected to like a big tank....bubblerd are just a big square pot on its owen with pump to feed and airstone in bottom


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer dwc like a pot system all connected to like a big tank....bubblerd are just a big square pot on its owen with pump to feed and airstone in bottom


Through us a PIC or a link up to the one u have, just interested to see if its the same shit I got


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

lol there the pic she sent haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa enjoy


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

bit like them


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

u cover each of the sides tho so roots arnt exposed to light


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> bit like them


Aye I get ye now, same idea as dwx/oxy pot. Runs of a huge water but mine does and fills up the pots, ain't had the room to use in tho, contacted my hydro store to see if they would take it back but got no reply ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> u cover each of the sides tho so roots arnt exposed to light


Can u buy them so they all link up to one big tank or are they just individual pots


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I raped it for clones mate and it's just gone like that pheno wise.
> 
> It was quite lanky when I got it off Shawny, I wondered what Gary had done to his to get it all flat with loads of tops to be honest. lol
> 
> I need it that shape really, it's got limited space in the middle so I'm thinking big donkey dick.


Its just my growing skillz man u know I got skillzzzz lmao


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I get ye now, same idea as dwx/oxy pot. Runs of a huge water but mine does and fills up the pots, ain't had the room to use in tho, contacted my hydro store to see if they would take it back but got no reply ffs


yes mate imo its the only thing betta than a whilma....bout same as dwc tbf....think the bout 50 sqid a pece my mate in shop tho gives me all stuf at price he gets it at so 30 to me lol.....im not gonna use the feeding part tho gonna hand feed till roots hit tank then just leave it running with stones in and fill each week.......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

That's what I got, fuckerr cost a good few dound


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Can u buy them so they all link up to one big tank or are they just individual pots


they come on its own......suppose a link up would be a dwc really......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3185419


That a selfie of ur chest mate lol?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That's what I got, fuckerr cost a good few dound


yer not cheep they arnt......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That a selfie of ur chest mate lol?


no that school mate I asked her to send me pic of her tits so thort id share it...my tits r bigga lmaooooooo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer not cheep they arnt......


I'll sell ye it?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll sell ye it?


don't need it mate lol......found with the dwc to the pipes get clogged 2 easy.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> don't need it mate lol......found with the dwc to the pipes get clogged 2 easy.....


Probly depend what nutes ye use, I've never had any problems with the Wilma and there only 6mm pipes, that system in the PIC has 20mm pipes so I think it'd be hard to clog them


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

mind u gary I lost half stone...had to lay off steds a bit had a bost up with missis one day went a bit psyco n put head thre kitchen wall lol......dang


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Probly depend what nutes ye use, I've never had any problems with the Wilma and there only 6mm pipes, that system in the PIC has 20mm pipes so I think it'd be hard to clog them


yer I suppose so....bio pretty thick........all I use now is dutch pro....a abd b.....nothing alse apart from ripen


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 21, 2014)

I've always used ionics, cheap and never had any problems....and a bit of ripen usually


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

mmmmmmmm that little nug was ok...got munches now.....cake ...I need ....cake................


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've always used ionics, cheap and never had any problems....and a bit of ripen usually


yer that aint bad stuff...usualy sorts your ph out to so donnt need to bother....well that's if u ph...I don't bother now....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> lol there the pic she sent haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa enjoy


You best keep us updated on that lad.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 21, 2014)

back againb lol ... hows everyone


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You best keep us updated on that lad.


u kno this yorky.........soon get her to get her pussy out.......


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 21, 2014)

down to my last 4g of lsd  That was my final run with her aswell so saying goodbye to the bitch  
took down 2 ladies tonight , 1 skunk91 and 1 G13 x NL


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

say u wldnt?.....I would.....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

thug life.....bitch


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3185432


just think lads...im gonna be sticking my cock between those tits......jell?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Grimey chick! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 21, 2014)

Well my Dad's just text me.

We're off to see Eric Clapton at the new First Direct Arena in Leeds tomorrow night.

It's gonna be epic!


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Grimey chick! lol


bet she fuks good tho......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Morning all. lazy buggers bet ur all still asleep lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

good morning, jay whats this u posting pics of birds with their kit on....spose we goota wait for the pearl necklace shot in a few days lol, nice eyes btw ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone got any fruity/blueberry etc seeds floating around ya might wanna do a swap on?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Also, for anyone thats run the BP already, did you by any chance come across a very small quick finishing pheno?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> down to my last 4g of lsd  That was my final run with her aswell so saying goodbye to the bitch
> took down 2 ladies tonight , 1 skunk91 and 1 G13 x NL


i ran a nlxg13 in the ocmmmercial thing i don last yr, fucker was that frosty she was white! literally,

im waiting on sum lsd clones, but we shall see


not used to smoking the good stuff made a half livers and half exo last night i was FUCKED.

good times.


sae howd that ducting arrive to u? they cant compress it?

im ordering sum tomoz

was up in loft at 2am, it seems when all my shit on, (at night) my loft is cool as fuck/ as in temps.

my mind at rest, fist time i been up ther at 2am


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Morning fellas haven't slept all night since I got in fookin wank.....so thought id wait for lights out and tay a few pics of the bills at 7 weeks....this is the 1st pheno I'd say its more blueberry leaning but very mild aroma tbf like a mild blueberry with a hint of rubber or something nugs are rock hard


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i ran a nlxg13 in the ocmmmercial thing i don last yr, fucker was that frosty she was white! literally,
> 
> im waiting on sum lsd clones, but we shall see
> 
> ...


Hasnt arrived yet mate, only ordered it last night, will let you know how its packaged when it arrives tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

And here's the other which is more hazey and smells like sour citrus pine very similar to the pineapple chunk which was a top notch smoke so looking forward to this one....again nugs are like little rocks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hasnt arrived yet mate, only ordered it last night, will let you know how its packaged when it arrives tho



CHEERS, did u get he 10m for 15 qwid stuff? thats what im looking at. but tbh im not sure if i need it now, after last night wen the loft was soo cool and not swealtering like i thought?????

il prolly still buy sum, gott hook my second extractor to the veg tent later, urgh reeeet pain


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

looking nice bizz, how far into flower is that?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Cheers fam a lam lol..that's 7 weeks 1 day matey just started ripen on them


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> CHEERS, did u get he 10m for 15 qwid stuff? thats what im looking at. but tbh im not sure if i need it now, after last night wen the loft was soo cool and not swealtering like i thought?????
> 
> il prolly still buy sum, gott hook my second extractor to the veg tent later, urgh reeeet pain


I did but got it thru Amazon with the vouchers i get so didnt cost me anything in real money but overall cost £19 in amazon credit delivered


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I did but got it thru Amazon with the vouchers i get so didnt cost me anything in real money but overall cost £19 in amazon credit delivered



the robbin bastards, go price match on ther arse!!!Lol

i was gunner say u do them gay surveys n shit for free vouxhers but how gay can they be if your getting free grow equipment?
shiyyat


STILL looking for a small tent for drying if anyoe has one for SALE ? 50x50 or sum shit watever its just for drying.

see lems fuked off messing cunt, chart calling him chedderylems


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/500k-spent-policing-edl-protest-3739398


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

I need an air conditioner was 34 when I got in had to k rock down to 600 again....summers a killer man


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers fam a lam lol..that's 7 weeks 1 day matey just started ripen on them


that looks fucking sweet then for 7wks n a day, how long are they spose to flower for? dont look far off done.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the robbin bastards, go price match on ther arse!!!Lol
> 
> i was gunner say u do them gay surveys n shit for free vouxhers but how gay can they be if your getting free grow equipment?
> shiyyat
> ...


lol you say that but in a year i probably earn about £1500 in amazon/paypal/argos etc, so whilst it aint gonna get me rich it certainly helps with day to day shit n buying new equipment etc lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Hahaha don't fucking tempt me already been thinking about it lmao....I ain't got a clue mate just got told what they were because of the haze side I was thinking a 10 weeker at first but obv not easy an 8 weeker id say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm that desperate I'm currently sun drying exo lmfao...wonder if it will give it a rich deeper flavour like sun dried tomatoes hahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

send me sum links then sae, refrral ones if u have them? dunno il have a bash fukit. i know its not get rich qwid but yeh every fucker seems to be doing shit now, wer all broke as honkies.

loks nice bizzle, such better results from seed as compared to cuts innit

try not let the haze take over man,,, urgh

im wattching this yo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> send me sum links then sae, refrral ones if u have them? dunno il have a bash fukit. i know its not get rich qwid but yeh every fucker seems to be doing shit now, wer all broke as honkies.
> 
> loks nice bizzle, such better results from seed as compared to cuts innit
> 
> try not let the haze take over man,,, urgh


Can do if you want mate but you will have to make sure you have a paypal account registered to the email addy you are gonna be using for the surveys, if they dont match you cant get paid out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Safe blad...Yeh tbh the plants arnt that big but with how hard they are i might be surprised? U wanna see the exo mum talk about legs spread wiiiide open shit she's all over the place I rekon zedds snook in at night and gave her a dose of Bacardi lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Can do if you want mate but you will have to make sure you have a paypal account registered to the email addy you are gonna be using for the surveys, if they dont match you cant get paid out



yeh no problem. email em over blad


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

just watching this https://ia902504.us.archive.org/14/items/17-5-2014_284/SaleelSawarim.mp4 fucking el that ISIS lot aint messing about over there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone buy clones off agora? Might five it a go when I set back up just for a laugh tbh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone buy clones off agora? Might five it a go when I set back up just for a laugh tbh



yeh get summert usa clone only.lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone buy clones off agora? Might five it a go when I set back up just for a laugh tbh


the bigger/heavier the package is the more chance you got off getting it seized n feds in small lil places like ya own get bored, there was a old member on the thread from one of the english isles feds raided his mate for i think 7g of weed found in the post from the darknet.

also one of the only package's ive ever lost was in your area (sort off lol) n was clones.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

yrh


rambo22 said:


> also one of the only package's ive ever lost was in your area (sort off lol) n was clones.


yeh i remeber that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just watching this https://ia902504.us.archive.org/14/items/17-5-2014_284/SaleelSawarim.mp4 fucking el that ISIS lot aint messing about over there.


Fuck me feel like ive just been on a drive by lol....savages man the lot of em


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me feel like ive just been on a drive by lol....savages man the lot of em


ive watched most it now, at 40.00 they fucking shooting of stinger missiles! not good, wonder what else they have got from the iraqi army who where supplied by the yanks lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 22, 2014)

They buy em off the open market at the SOFEX trade show.

Go on youtube and watch the Vice News SOFEX piece.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They buy em off the open market at the SOFEX trade show.
> 
> Go on youtube and watch the Vice News SOFEX piece.


gonna have to watch that, well they wont have no worrys paying for em, they got near 500million dollers in iraqi currency from mosul alone lol them weapon trade shows are nowt new, we have them i member living in london yrs back n it was held at the excel center, there was a few protest n shit about it i thought tho they where pretty tightly run u couldnt just walk in and buy a stinger lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah suppose I'll stick with small packages Mbb sound lads tent to get carried away at times but if the opportunity arises I may get a few sent to a friends


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

weekends been a blur of drink n drugs with a bit of weird thrown in. mexican wrestling and hydro setups we can only dream of growing fucking basil (poorly i might add) 





this was in a new pizza place in town. 











I was that spannered on friday when we walked in i didn't notice a 6ft life size model of a horse wearing rollerskates was on the door. 






bong time and some sofa surfing this after.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

fuk me don are you all on a bender up there, place seems mad


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

gunna chop the pink one tonite day 41 and reveg, sub 6 week weed lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Lol don I'd of had to had a go on that horse if I was pissed up or something..

Cant fault that zedd 6 weeks and ready for the chop and its pink £££


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol don I'd of had to had a go on that horse if I was pissed up or something..
> 
> Cant fault that zedd 6 weeks and ready for the chop and its pink £££


 seriously think the far limitof ready is 45 days window beginning 39 days, interesting to see a plant grow 1.5x quicker than everything else, weird, I always was doubtful about sub 7 weeks weed, not anymore man the calyx are so swollen they look spanked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeh it sounds exciting mate 6 weeks fully done that's an extra crop or so a year? What are the flavours like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Aye that's pretty much the crack like zeddd.

Is that 6 from first pistil or change of light cycle? Pics!!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Man if this pink pots as good as you say ur gonna make some big fucking bucks I'd sell that for 425 an oz lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye that's pretty much the crack like zeddd.
> 
> Is that 6 from first pistil or change of light cycle? Pics!!?


 are u having a laugh Don, from flip man, I got it marked as being 9 weeks at 14.7, pics arnt loading again dunno if its a format prob with the card or what, I will try later tho with another card ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

5 weeks 6 days from entering a 12/12 cycle


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it sounds exciting mate 6 weeks fully done that's an extra crop or so a year? What are the flavours like?


 flavs are unknown as yet but the stink is unreal, fruity and chem by the smell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Haha chillax man just checkin. Just overdone it mixing a bho and hash bowl i'm mashed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds lush, fruity pink chem. I'm looking forward to seeing what phenos I get.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm topping bongs with my kief hash great way to spend a Sunday...dribbling like a tard lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Try using another site to host your pics n link em here


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk me don are you all on a bender up there, place seems mad


pretty much, especially down bigg market on a fri/sat night, god i miss living there lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

@Don have you ever come across a tiny fast finishing pheno of BP so far? only ask as the 1 plant ive got looks to be at lweast a fortnight ahead of all the other plants


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

I've not run it yet sear had a couple males. 

It'll probably be deep blue leaning, that's done 9 week from seed.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've not run it yet sear had a couple males.
> 
> It'll probably be deep blue leaning, that's done 9 week from seed.


 all those beans I got off u were fems even the 2 pk.....what s pk btw cos it don't look like purple kush which is what I thought it was, got one indica pheno and one sat, the othe sour whatever are very diff more chem and squat but quite quick by the looks


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

got another one I may reveg, its a lemon and lime jones but this one has more stink and is a very heavy sat dom plants, quite unusual and im looking for a sat yielder, it stretched to 4 x its veg height and is above the lights with a 250 cfl for its top cola, fat long nugs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

I had some right good luck with beans the 2 free regs I got were sensi seeds jack herer....both fems ffs woohoo, no autos seeds for the chickens...I just destroy the fukkers


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

It'll probably be deep blue leaning, that's done 9 week from seed.[/QUOTE]

Chucked up a couple of pics below, pics were taken a week ago at roughly 6 wks(ish) 12/12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I had some right good luck with beans the 2 free regs I got were sensi seeds jack herer....both fems ffs woohoo, no autos seeds for the chickens...I just destroy the fukkers



i wouldnt mind running jack, very seldome seen nowadays,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

just chopped most the buds off the pink one and its a very strong Turkish delight smell with a chem backnote, very unusual and desirable imo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Ewww rosewater sucks balls fucking hate turkish delight...bunch of cunts if you ask me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just chopped most the buds off the pink one and its a very strong Turkish delight smell with a chem backnote, very unusual and desirable imo


Sounds nice, different from the normal taste descriptions you hear, you gna do a swap with me for one then for the Gringo? lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

whats the gringo first ive heard of it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats the gringo first ive heard of it?


Its another UK clone only, bred in Essex, stinkier than Exo by a long way and stronger than Exo as well, one sec n ill grab ya the info


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

GRINGO… Essex’s newest, most demanded clone only strain – this could be the next exodus cheese in terms
of popularity!!!

It’s been about for a few years now, naturally it’s taken this time to make itself known, being 
passed amoungst scores and scores of Essex cannabis growers. It originally comes from the Mayland area of
Essex as far as i can work out, but its now made its way all over Essex & a few samples even further afeild, demanding 
some very high prices for properly grown/dried and cured buds.

It’s meant to be a cheese/haze pheno, i dont know how true this is, i can beleive it though. This isnt stinky on the cheese level,
or even psycosis cheese… this stuff STINKS when growing! You get a very oldskool skunk smell even from veg, during flowering these lovely plants
go through a few changes in smell, from sweet to sweet and skunky, almost turning slightly sour, STRONG skunk/cheese smell, with a strong 
wet PVA glue smell by week 9 of flower. By week 10 – 11 in soil the Gringo is ready for harvest. The first wiff is pure SKUNK
cheese pong, and then the pva glue background smell comes through as an undertone. If you dont rub the plant, it has a slight
apple smell. The overtone being major skunk cheese. When dried and cured it smells very pungently when ground up, skunky, 
earthy, very strong liquorice sweet fruit smells. 
In my educated opinion the Gringo is indica dominant plant (around 60%) but grows with a sativa style leaf, very bushey growth with great bud sites, even
the lower buds can put on some serious weight! The effect when mature is definatly indica
in the main. – This strain is good for medical use, it’s particually good for treating depression, appetite problems, chronic nerve pain
(internal nerve pain) muscle spasms and inflamation (good for arthritis, gout)

The clones root easily within the first week. Then the clones are placed under 250watt white/blue CFL for another week or so. 
As soon as the root ball is established you get explosive growth in the vegative phase, when switching to 12/12 it takes around 1 week to respond 
to the photoperiod change and doesnt stretch too much. It is a 10 week flower strain (in soil, organically) – it’s a big yeilder, hard 
dense nuggets, lots of small super crystally bud leaves to make good trim from (hash, oil, bubble hash, cannabutter) but with a great
calyx to leaf ratio.

I beleive this new clone only strain could easily be a big hitter with everyone, even on the other side of the pond. 
I love skunk, cheese, and all the oldskool road kill skunk smells, cat piss smells etc… this strain has abit of them all.

If you live in Essex, England and you smoke, you almost certainly would of heard of 
the strain "Gringo!" This is a good strain for first timers as it can take the usual
mistakes – high temps, over watering (not underwatering) and is very good at resisting mold/mildew. The plants structure from
clone is extrmely robust, excellent branching, but DOES need some tying up at the end of flowering because this is 
from clone (and the (only registered users can se the link, login or register) will be too) it has inherenty weak stems for the weight of the buds. You can also grow these small -
root the clones, veg for a week and bang it onto 12/12, even with less than good grow conditions you’ll be pulling off more than 
auto cannabis strains – over 35G when dry from each mature miniture plant. We reccomend a good 4 week vegative phase for best yeilds.

I’ve put this together to quickly document the new English clone only strain called "Gringo" which is a fast growing, 
heavy yeilding very smelly cannabis strain. Now there is accurate information about the strain, its growth habbits, its large 
potential and some pictures. I hope google will pick this up, and i hope people will be directed here for any "Gringo cannabis enquiries" – 
apart from two other website forum threads asking about it, theres nothing online about this brilliant strain. Well.. Now there is!

Keep a look and listen out, this might be the next big thing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

....and why hasn't this been mentioned before? That sounds sweet rimmer lookin forward to those pics


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dog, Jakes Dream & Exo all 2 weeks into 12/12 
Then a new rooted exo cut ive chucked in to run 12/12 from rooting,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ....and why hasn't this been mentioned before? That sounds sweet rimmer lookin forward to those pics


Oh it has a few times but normally shite like football n coke n computer games takes peoples attention away from anything else thats said so it gets missed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Dunno about bag appeal lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh it has a few times but normally shite like football n coke n computer games takes peoples attention away from anything else thats said so it gets missed lol


My apologies lol wow can't believe I missed that! Have you smoked it? Is it really all they say?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno about bag appeal lol


nah they were the only pics i could find on someones facebook page lmao an he wasnt the breeder or anything just someone that had got hold of a cut


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

...remember duke nukem? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah they were the only pics i could find on someones facebook page lmao


Really? They posted that on Facebook? With their legit profile?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My apologies lol wow can't believe I missed that! Have you smoked it? Is it really all they say?


Yeah ive had a few oz of the stuff sitting in my flat all week, in a tub in a bag, in a tub, in another bag and another tub, then 4 more bags over the top then in a big click-lock top plastic container and its still stunk my whole flat out, had to have all the windows open for the last 9 days constantly


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Really? They posted that on Facebook? With their legit profile?


Kinda, its the Essex cannabis community page on facebook i found it on if you wanna look


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah ive had a few oz of the stuff sitting in my flat all week, in a tub in a bag, in a tub, in another bag and another tub, then 4 more bags over the top then in a big click-lock top plastic container and its still stunk my whole flat out, had to have all the windows open for the last 9 days constantly


You're gonna have a lovely grow man lol you've really gotten a selection on the go lol this thread went from few clones left to fucking everything lol did anyone ever get that tuty fruity cut robbie was on about?...or was that even the cut lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Kinda, its the Essex cannabis community page on facebook i found it on if you wanna look


Yeah go for it.thanks


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You're gonna have a lovely grow man lol you've really gotten a selection on the go lol this thread went from few clones left to fucking everything lol did anyone ever get that tuty fruity cut robbie was on about?...or was that even the cut lol


No-one has got the cut yet but there is a seed version called Chronic Fuity Juice, virtually indistinguishable between the 2


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No-one has got the cut yet but there is a seed version called Chronic Fuity Juice, virtually indistinguishable between the 2


I was smoking that Fcj last week and was a real nice very fruity smoke,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Any of you lot got any fruity/blueberry crosses/orange/mago etc seeds floating around you wanna swap?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I was smoking that Fcj last week and was a real nice very fruity smoke,


Well the original tutti frutti cut tastes exactly like the fruit salad sweets you used to get as a kid so if the FCJ tasted anything remotely like that its close


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

55days 90%indica... Apparently
http://www.deliciousseeds.com/del_en/fruity-chronic-juice.html

With a "sweet fruit flavour"


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)

No mate nothing really fruity left, im down to some gth#1 seeds I got from shawny then im outta seeds, im just taking cuts from the exo and if the dog or jd im running is gd ill reveg for cuts from them,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

fuk me runing 2x 5" extractors on my 400mh veg, so thats a 230m3p/h rvk and 280 m3/pr RAM extractor and its still 32, in a 80x80 tent,

granted ther inline but still,,,,,,,,,,,,,, fuker,
getin slow as fuk growth too. heat is a bitch


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno about bag appeal lol


 needs to be grown properly and it will be banging btl


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well the original tutti frutti cut tastes exactly like the fruit salad sweets you used to get as a kid so if the FCJ tasted anything remotely like that its close


Tasted like a mix of fruit salad sweets and juicy fruit bubblegum, was a lovey bit of bud


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah sae ill take a snip of that man sounds good but we shall see eh


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh it has a few times but normally shite like football n coke n computer games takes peoples attention away from anything else thats said so it gets missed lol


 lol sorry man ive been dealing with a drama so not on the ball at riu atm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

sned one to me if u wanna get it grown properl

yagetme?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3185977


Why is the Asian censored? They all look the same anyways


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

Chinese dog meat market, ffs whats wrong with these people, warning.....


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 22, 2014)

they beleive that the dog meat taste better if the dog has high adrenaline levels prior to death, thats why the pretty much torture n kill em so badly.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate nothing really fruity left, im down to some gth#1 seeds I got from shawny then im outta seeds, im just taking cuts from the exo and if the dog or jd im running is gd ill reveg for cuts from them,


well as soon as ive got the money to post it there is a BP cut here for ya if you want it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah sae ill take a snip of that man sounds good but we shall see eh


no worries mate will shout ya when it lands


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol sorry man ive been dealing with a drama so not on the ball at riu atm


It wasnt aimed at anyone in particular, just meant that when something like the footy is on the thread can zip forward 20 pages in an hour lol, wood gets lost in the trees kinda thing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well as soon as ive got the money to post it there is a BP cut here for ya if you want it


Nice one mate, ive got ppl offering me all sorts of cuts this last week or so lol I just dont have as much space just now to take anymore, ive only got the one tent setup at the minute so now its in flower I cant really start much else, and I need cash to get a few new bits I need brfore I can get the veg tent up and runnin, 
If u still got some when im sorted ill take one tho man, cheers
Its always the same tho when I want and have space cant get any fucker to send me cuts, now im restricted in space im getting offed all thenones I want aarrgghhhh lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice one mate, ive got ppl offering me all sorts of cuts this last week or so lol I just dont have as much space just now to take anymore, ive only got the one tent setup at the minute so now its in flower I cant really start much else, and I need cash to get a few new bits I need brfore I can get the veg tent up and runnin,
> If u still got some when im sorted ill take one tho man, cheers
> Its always the same tho when I want and have space cant get any fucker to send me cuts, now im restricted in space im getting offed all thenones I want aarrgghhhh lmao


Yeah no worries mate just gimme a shout if ya need anything, will have a few different strains by then


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

alright lads , been a boiling weekend here , waterpark n theme park with kids yesterday n walk out to the pub n a bbq in garden today  
hows your lots weekend been ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , been a boiling weekend here , waterpark n theme park with kids yesterday n walk out to the pub n a bbq in garden today
> hows your lots weekend been ?


same shit different week for me lol, you still got that massive list of seeds?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah i got shit loads of seeds lol , my BRK is getting chopped tonight and ill have samples plus clones available in next week - 10 days ... 

BRK = Skunk no1 x afgahni x Exo , She fucking stinks like someones left a body to rot in your grow room LOL

My NL x G13 is almost finished off aswell so ill have clones of her and samples soon enough , no hermies on eithor so far aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah i got shit loads of seeds lol , my BRK is getting chopped tonight and ill have samples plus clones available in next week - 10 days ...
> 
> BRK = Skunk no1 x afgahni x Exo , She fucking stinks like someones left a body to rot in your grow room LOL
> 
> My NL x G13 is almost finished off aswell so ill have clones of her and samples soon enough , no hermies on eithor so far aswell


You got any blueberry/orange etc crosses?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

i have a few anything in specific ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i have a few anything in specific ?


im after something with a a really strong fruity taste, am really after a really bluberry heavy bluberry


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

not really got many orange stuff , as i dont like that sort of weed , everyone just asumes as soon as you semll oranges its orange bud LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

yeh i get that round here ORANGE BUDDD!!!! lol

morons.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

i might have something right up your ally in veg at minute, not sure how there gonna turn out though as there untested , im gonna flip them in a week or 2 to sex them , i can send you clones from any females i get or if you wanna wait for me to grow them out and i get a nice male ill make you a pack of seeds ... 
i currently have vegging (DJ shorts blueberry indica pheno x dj shorts blueberry sativa pheno) X Dj shorts indica blueberry


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

Alright Ice , you getting LSD as seeds or clones mate ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> i might have something right up your ally in veg at minute, not sure how there gonna turn out though as there untested , im gonna flip them in a week or 2 to sex them , i can send you clones from any females i get or if you wanna wait for me to grow them out and i get a nice male ill make you a pack of seeds ...
> i currently have vegging (DJ shorts blueberry indica pheno x dj shorts blueberry sativa pheno) X Dj shorts indica blueberry


That sounds right up my alley mate, im looking for a nice short single cola pheno if there is one, smaller the better lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Alright Ice , you getting LSD as seeds or clones mate ?


 be clones, and summert called mawi wawi


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

LSD is nice , lemon pheno is the best , out of all the LSD's ive grown ive never realy found a "dense" pheno , most are quite airy buds , which is the only reason ive stopped running her ... needs a good cure though for the strengh to come out ... mines pissy strengh once dried but after 4 weeks curing its as strong as any other top shelf ive grown


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

mawi wawi is just some african sativa shit , dont really know much about it , think its not a big yielder though mate ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> mawi wawi is just some african sativa shit , dont really know much about it , think its not a big yielder though mate ...


its hawaiian mate...
http://www.leafly.com/sativa/maui-waui


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> its hawaiian mate...
> http://www.leafly.com/sativa/maui-waui


you sure thats not this
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Hawaii_x_Maui_Waui/Nirvana_Seeds/

ive seen that leafy be wrong a few times ... strain finder is always my goto


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

nah maui waui has been around for over 20years, came from hawaii, old time strain, any search for "cannabis hawaii" will bring it up


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

copy n pasted from somewhere.....

Maui Waui, sometimes spelled ‘Maui Wowie’, is a mostly Sativa hybrid that was considered a top of the line strain when it first appeared back in the 1960′s. If you’ve ever heard the argument “yea but our pot wasn’t as potent back then” that’s pre-Maui Waui.

Maui Waui was one of the first strains to see it’s THC levels drastically increase. During the hippie movement, at the time of Maui Waui’s initial breeding, the THC content of an average strain of Marijuana was quite low (almost always under 8%). Maui Waui, on the other hand, featured THC content well into the teen’s and quickly became one of the most desirable strains available.

These days it is known as more of mid-to-high grade medication that provides your typical Sativa high with a few Indica perks. It’s not that Maui-Waui’s THC content has gone down per say, it is more that all the other strains (along with new hybrids) have caught up and even surpassed this legendary strain in THC figures.

Frequent users of Maui Waui report it as a very happy and energetic high that can also cause an increase in creativity. It can provide a light and pleasant body numbing sensation as well as a strong case of the stereotypical “munchies.”Though users may expect dry eyes and mouth and possible paranoia; some users also encounter dizziness and headaches when consuming in larger doses or with edibles having this strain baked in.

The Sativa nature of this strain can relieve stress, anxiety, and chronic depression allowing users to go about their day in higher spirits. Due to Maui Waui’s Indica side it can also be useful in easing minor chronic aches and pains. The ‘munchies’ effect of this stain is also used to help restore a healthy appetite to those dealing with anorexia and other eating disorders. Some users also use Maui Waui to escape the torture of chronic migraines.

Maui Waui originated as an outdoor grow somewhere on the island of Maui and almost immediately spread to all the Hawaiian Islands.

It become quite popular through hippie culture in the 60′s do to it’s unparalleled THC content at the time. Unfortunately the strain’s exact genetics are not fully known. The plants of this strain show their true heritage in their height usually reaching around 175 centimeters. If potential growers are not living in a tropical climate then this strain should not be grown outside. When grown in a tropical climate, Maui Waui is fairly resistant to various pests such as molds and mildew as well as disease.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah maui waui has been around for over 20years, came from hawaii, old time strain, any search for "cannabis hawaii" will bring it up


 maui wowi is in cheech and chongs up in smoke....very old


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

well thats cool , the leafy description though sounds copied from seed finder , i never knew about that mauwi strain tbh ... as you lot know though im really not into my sativas ... if i want a fruity sativa i just normally go to Cinderella 99 pineapple pheno


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

also on a different note that blueberryxbluebery you have should hopefully complement my as of yet untested Blue Kush (Blueberry x O.G.Kush)

Oh an my Blue Pit as well, gonna be keeping the Deep Blue pheno


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah probably , you want some male pollen if i get a male ?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> well thats cool , the leafy description though sounds copied from seed finder , i never knew about that mauwi strain tbh ... as you lot know though im really not into my sativas ... if i want a fruity sativa i just normally go to Cinderella 99 pineapple pheno


 do u have any cuts of c99 pineapple?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah probably , you want some male pollen if i get a male ?


no cheers mate no room for breeding unfortunately


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

hi Zedd , no i dont mate but i have a friend over the pond i speak to a few times a week who got the original cindy 99 and the c88 from brothers grimm and was allowed to work then , he has the pineapple c99 pheno into a IBL line , and he has the spicy version of C99 in IBL for aswell , i can get you some seeds if you like


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no cheers mate no room for breeding unfortunately


well if you get a male out your blue kush send me a clone and ill make you a pack of seeds  you grow em out and see what ya get


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> well if you get a male out your blue kush send me a clone and ill make you a pack of seeds  you grow em out and see what ya get


lol feminised seeds unfortunately, no males expected n there was only 1 seed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

then howd you mean the blueberry x blueberry would compliment the blue kush ? lol ... thought you meant breeding wise


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

BB Run:

D.P.Q
 

Southern Charm
 

A Couple Dog's
 
2 different 12/12 from seed Dog's


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

anyone here ever speak to chedder anymore , he fucked off after i set him those cheese x bluebeey eskobar seeds , after promising me he would keep a thread on them and send me a clone back , cunt ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> then howd you mean the blueberry x blueberry would compliment the blue kush ? lol ... thought you meant breeding wise


 lol nah i meant just complement each other in my lineup lol, got Blue Pit, BBxBB from you when it comes, Blue Kush and im looking at buying B.O.G`s Bogglegum (bubblegum) as well, also ive got Exo and Gringo on its way to me lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> anyone here ever speak to chedder anymore , he fucked off after i set him those cheese x bluebeey eskobar seeds , after promising me he would keep a thread on them and send me a clone back , cunt ...


Yeah i was hoping for a cut of that as well, wanted to add a nice blue cheese to my lineup lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Cindy .... You have grown dizzles C99 pineaplle pheno aint ya ? its good aint it


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

i got strawberry frost for maddfarmers , look that up and let me know


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Cindy .... You have grown dizzles C99 pineaplle pheno aint ya ? its good aint it


Not sure if was same cut mate, the one i had was a local clone only never been around the board's, but it was a cindt 99 pineapple and GREAT plant for sure man!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Not sure if was same cut mate, the one i had was alocal clone only never been around the board's, but it was a cindt 99 pineapple and GREAT plant for sure man!


ah right dizz had the originals from bro grimm and worked them , he handed a few f6's out to highlander a few years ago , wasnt sure if you got any 

hes worked it to IBL now


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2014)

also @sea , check out gage greens cherry puff .. very fruity


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> ah right dizz had the originals from bro grimm and worked them , he handed a few f6's out to highlander a few years ago , wasnt sure if you got any
> 
> hes worked it to IBL now


I remember when i lost the cut H.C mentioned he was doing them and said to give him a shout, but i got it back. Lost it last year with everything else!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> also @sea , check out gage greens cherry puff .. very fruity


Have you actually got a list you can copy an paste? might make things a bit easier lol as your giving me too many tasty options to pick from lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good morning, jay whats this u posting pics of birds with their kit on....spose we goota wait for the pearl necklace shot in a few days lol, nice eyes btw ...


its coming soon lol...............


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 22, 2014)

gonna let mine go 11 weeks I think....always found the exo n psy put quite bit more dense on in that extra week....so round bout week 10 ill start the ripen.....just a jungle up there wish had of put nets over but had gon to wild ......ps I hate faking chopping lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i was hoping for a cut of that as well, wanted to add a nice blue cheese to my lineup lol


should try the barneys farm blue cheese.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> should try the barneys farm blue cheese.......


I know but its barneys farm...heard too much negative shit about em over the years kinda puts me off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeh I ain't got any fruity seeds up grabs mate wouldn't mind doing a mango myself sounds nice or a good grapefruit.....I will have some billberry cuts in a month or so tho if it passes the test...getting a nice piney smell to it piney and sour

Oh 2 joints of exo woke up on the sofa a few hour later lol #lightweigh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Blue Pit pic update @7-8weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

Lookin nice n frosty there sae some real sticky tackle ain't it the pit....them samples I had off g were pukka


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2014)

Witht those BP pics i put up how much longer would everyone let em go if it was ur plants? interesting to see the replies lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 22, 2014)

A week maybe 2 tops....in my situation shed be hanging now lolol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 22, 2014)

3 weeks for me......id say..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 22, 2014)

2 or 3 weeks yet mate


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Blue Pit pic update @7-8weeks
> View attachment 3186143 View attachment 3186144 View attachment 3186146 View attachment 3186147 View attachment 3186148 View attachment 3186149 View attachment 3186150 View attachment 3186152


TASTY!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2014)

so this pink bud at day 41, vaping it now, its got a smell of roses and heathery single malt whisky with enough candied sourness to cut the rose sweetness, very potent with a creeping sativa high and a stone in the back of the head, the smell of the vape is filling my room with incredible scents and im nicely mashed after smoking trim for 2 days


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2014)

10 mins into it and im getting a very definite second high coming on buzzing head and eyes....ha ha this is the chem dawg in it, I never forget my first chem dawg session in maastrict....best weed ive ever smoked in the dam...nice one Don


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 10 mins into it and im getting a very definite second high coming on buzzing head and eyes....ha ha this is the chem dawg in it, I never forget my first chem dawg session in maastrict....best weed ive ever smoked in the dam...nice one Don


Firstly post some cunting pics lol talk about a tease and secondly maastrict is one of the most beautiful places if legally enjoyed a smoke...went their weekly for my smoke when I'm belgium.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

The second last order I made arrived today luckily it was the biggest my 2g order woop woop


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Gonna test a line not working till later lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely..the 2gs would of been more enough, think I got carried away with the 8th lol the 2g was well dense took a tiny rock cut it up (hot plate would of been sweet)n bam 4 lines here lol no more though lll


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

God mode lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lovely..the 2gs would of been more enough, think I got carried away with the 8th lol the 2g was well dense took a tiny rock cut it up (hot plate would of been sweet)n bam 4 lines here lol no more though lll


''no more though'' lmao yeah good luck with that relax lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 10 mins into it and im getting a very definite second high coming on buzzing head and eyes....ha ha this is the chem dawg in it, I never forget my first chem dawg session in maastrict....best weed ive ever smoked in the dam...nice one Don


Bom Shankar!! excellent news.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

breakfast lines is it. i like this game


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

how come u aint posted that pic from the irish thread here relax its pimping lol with the 500 euro note, unwrap the gear tho lets have a gander?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2014)

still buzzing off the wakey bake gunna do some more, thank God for german engineering the cano can cope with wet bud


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Here ya go lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> breakfast lines is it. i like this game


Bring it on lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

u happy with the quality then mate? n how come u not used the darknet before?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u happy with the quality then mate? n how come u not used the darknet before?


Yeah it's grand I'll know for sure when I've the other 3 deals to compare it with but so far very pleased no drip no grinding just nice n clean....not had a propper session at it yet

Didn't wanna go wild and I'd thought it would be alot harder buying from the darknet..real easy ppl lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it's grand I'll know for sure when I've the other 3 deals to compare it with but so far very pleased no drip no grinding just nice n clean....not had a propper session at it yet
> 
> Didn't wanna go wild and I'd thought it would be alot harder buying from the darknet..real easy ppl lol


are the other 3 orders all the same weight then? if so how ya gonna know whos who lol

its way too easy relax, and minimal risk to the buyer with a escrow system.

vending is different tho with a escrow system n alot of people not bothering to finalize on time or at all, what u have held in escrow soon mounts up and then off course is at the mercy of the site holding it....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

another on to the slippery slope hahaa.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> are the other 3 orders all the same weight then? if so how ya gonna know whos who lol
> 
> its way too easy relax, and minimal risk to the buyer with a escrow system.


Nooo the rest are 1 and 2 are. 5 n. 25


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> another on to the slippery slope hahaa.


I was on the slope for a while but got off this is for my hols when the gf goes to Germany


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

One more so lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

one nibble n ya nobbled lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Any other drug I wouldn't of but im jusy on form with cola


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

lmao its the nature of the beast mate, ''just one more sneeky line'' before it become ''oh fuck it ive started now may aswel finish it'' lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao its the nature of the beast mate, ''just one more sneeky line'' before it become ''oh fuck it ive started now may aswel finish it'' lolol


lol too true 
]next thing will be ordering more coins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was on the slope for a while but got off this is for my hols when the gf goes to Germany


hahahah you'll be on them black diamond runs next, never mind gentle slopes. lol.

that's a fair old bag of sniff. good work how long's she away for? weekend? week?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol too true
> ]next thing will be ordering more coins


hes a big boy ice, weve all seen them ankle pics lol

i was just commenting on coke in general n if you have a liking for it, how hard it is to put it down after you have started.

you ever seen defiance the tv show? im not a big sci-fi fan but started watching it yday ending up watching 9 episodes one after the other really enjoyed it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hes a big boy ice, weve all seen them ankle pics lol
> 
> i was just commenting on coke in general n if you have a liking for it, how hard it is to put it down after you have started.
> 
> you ever seen defiance the tv show? im not a big sci-fi fan but started watching it yday ending up watching 9 episodes one after the other really enjoyed it.


cokes bad for that spec wen ur used to shite and get sum grade

yeh its orite man i liked that revolution.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yorkie, heres a pic of my cat this morning, u still think she aint pregnant now? I reckon about a week to 10 days and we should have some kittens,


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

i've never tried charlie, seen far too many people get a bag then another, then another, then there is "this is the last bag" followed by another three last bags of the night. it's the most addictive thing i've ever seen anybody on ice.

coke dealers must be pissed off the fact that they have to go to the same house six times in a night when if the person was just honest with themselves and ordered a proper amount, you would only have to go once.

i nearly had tried flake one time when i came across some wrappers of the parcels that had been bashed, lazy bastards hadn't got every last bit out of the packets ( i suppose you aren't as anal about getting every last drop out when you are going to make nearly half a million quid in a night!) i was very very close to snorting a line then decided to give it to my mate, he was only allowed a line and the rest went on top of the buckets i was pulling for him. he was gutted i wouldn't let him sniff it but i just thought it would be funny to make him smoke it.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2014)

never really got the right buzz off coke so don't understand the fuss, its a mellow buzz that I want to wear off...weird pretty much enjoyed every other drug ive tried tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah you'll be on them black diamond runs next, never mind gentle slopes. lol.
> 
> that's a fair old bag of sniff. good work how long's she away for? weekend? week?


From 28-3 n I've an 8th of coke n 2 bugatti


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2014)

conman951 said:


> any growers form the Suffolk area on bbm


And you honestly think you'll get a straight answer with a name like that!?

Get yer self off lad.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

fuk me am i mad for just ordering a 50x50x100 tent just for drying?
was only 31 qwid,,,, better that just staright up hanging in loft innit?


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

thinking about quality for once, nice one . less dust and loft debris on yer buds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me am i mad for just ordering a 50x50x100 tent just for drying?
> was only 31 qwid,,,, better that just staright up hanging in loft innit?


Aye, bare loft's far too hot for drying during the day in summer.



ghb said:


> thinking about quality for once, nice one . less dust and loft debris on yer buds


You should see the sate of mine, lol.
I'm due to take the hoover up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2014)

2 more likes to 1000.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2014)

Should get a free grinder.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

cheers, yeh got a 5" extractor and filter to hang innit then il just put it away when not drying OR us it for storage but i need to get better airflow in loft, havent sussed out how to fdo that, i have 2x5" extracors inline on veg and its still maxing the temps with ative inlet and sucking the sides in ta fuk. and im talking 34+ bollox, pissing me off now, the flower tent is fine 
just pissing me off now, i hate attcks, but i suppose once i have it dialled in il be right


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 23, 2014)

Timing lad.


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

insulation will actually cool your loft down ice if you board it out in kingspan it should stop the sun penetrating the tiles and felt as much.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

Hahaha go on relax tis a good feeling when your drugs get posted ain't it a bit like Christmas or something lol.....been a while since I've had any sniff think I might get a gor so for trimming 

Yo ice u gonna be able to fit all your bud in a 50x50 tent? I'm just gonna raise my lights and set a few lines up underneath em and hang my bud in my flower tent


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

could do this or layers or lines


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yo ice u gonna be able to fit all your bud in a 50x50 tent? I'm just gonna raise my lights and set a few lines up underneath em and hang my bud in my flower tent[/QUOTE]
yeh be easy, i got the dog and another exo in flower so i cant use that for drying and FUK drying above lights or watever

as or insulation, i rekon get a few air stones fitted to the roof and will improve circultion dramaticlly, u can replace tiles with air nones from underneath i THINK,

ok seemsu cant fit loft vent tiles from the inside, fukit.

il do sum fancy ducting il get it suss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeh I suppose your doing a bit of perp so it ain't all gonna be ready at once is it.....my lights will be off ya mad head lol I ain't gonna have 1200 watt blaring to dry my bud under haha.....another red hot day this sun wants to fuck off....buying an a/c unit next week seen some from 120-250 anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i was hoping for a cut of that as well, wanted to add a nice blue cheese to my lineup lol


sounds like it might be similar to the ugorg#1? exo x blues


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

my exp with portable ac is it doesn't work well at cooling a grow, simply not powerful enough and i couldn't find one with a decent timer either. running the lights at the coolest time is the best you can do, if this doesn't work then ac might have to be used but like i said i've never had a good one. you tried night flowering shawny?

tile vent is only gonna spill more light to the street every time you go in the loft with the lights on, won't help temps much i can promise you that, now if you put full eaves vent and a ridge vent you would have better air flow and maybe it would come down a couple of C but honestly the radiant heat of the sun on your likely black roof tiles and felt is un escapable without insulation.

will dry your weed no problem haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I suppose your doing a bit of perp so it ain't all gonna be ready at once is it.....my lights will be off ya mad head lol I ain't gonna have 1200 watt blaring to dry my bud under haha.....another red hot day this sun wants to fuck off....buying an a/c unit next week seen some from 120-250 anyone got any recommendations?



u forget i smoked you r weed so i know it gets dried under the lights!! ya getmi homeslice?lol

gunna hook this second fan and filter up soon, real pain, and makes a racket cummindown into teh kitchen, thinking il duct to the bathroom outlet sameas the flower since thats only on 12-12


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol that's your sample gone!!! Cheeky cunt......Yeh g I run at night time mate 9pm-9am...its either an a/c unit or I'll make one with a 5 gallon bucket with the frozen milk bottles inside and just hook it up to the tent so it blows straight in there


----------



## Doppey (Jun 23, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> epsom saltson the soil lemon a soap water sprayed on the plant this will attract wasp,they inturn will protect the plant.im at war with fucking slugs at the minute and green fly


Fuck sake i read "slugs" there and was like wtf?!butiI take it ur outdoor?I don't have thosethings any longer,iI believe they're always there but over watering brings them to the surface?
How u doing anyway tyke?cheers for replying,better late than never I suppose eh haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

Back to normal did no more after 12:45 lol nearly did waaaay 2 much lol


----------



## Doppey (Jun 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the feline is fine, full bladder false alarm.
> 
> It's just cost me £30 to have a shit massaged out of my cat.
> 
> CUNT!


If ur vet managed to massage a shit out ur cats bladder then that's £30 well spent imo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

Hahaha don't know if I'd of been able to stop relax once I get a taste of it it normally all goes lol....so the goods are good then?


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

what are temps with one light on shawn? 1 x 600 in a 4x4 is good enough til the cooler weather comes.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

Lights on temps are between 28-34 if it hits 32 I drop down to 600 which levels it back out again tbh I think your right mate summer time is 600 only after the heats gone I'll up it to 1200 again could be a reason why they haven't filled out as much as I'd of liked plus they been N starved don't help like


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 23, 2014)

When you guys run a pack of regs you flip the whole lot n take cuts from what show as fems then veg em while they flower and keep back the best? Annoying at times when the brain won't work but gonna have to sort it so can sort out some regs.

Got 4 cuts ready from my ugorg#1 to go under a 400w when that ugorg#1 finishes. Thing is there may be a better female in the other 6 seeds I got left. Wanna run half ugorg#1 and gonna be ordering some bodhi sunshine day dream.


----------



## ghb (Jun 23, 2014)

depends on your set up, all that matters is the end result really, if you find a keeper you want to keep it.

if all fails you can reveg but this takes a long time so i would tend to take the top of a plant and maybe one or two other clones before they flower, by the time the grow is done you have a mother plant, is it worth keeping will decide whether you use her as a mother or not.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah best mate grows too so if this ugorg comes out dank hell take cuts and ill grab some back of him before he flips. By then should have been able to sex the sunshine day dream and take cuts so can run half and half under the 600w. I jus hate having to think at times lol working out weeks n dates is just long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha don't know if I'd of been able to stop relax once I get a taste of it it normally all goes lol....so the goods are good then?


Yeah pretty decent can't be doing that again only for when I'm off now lol n no more after this lot lol justbpot for me haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeh u deffo wanna find a keeper out of the ugorg#1 suppose to be some killer tackle mate most of their gear sounds nice tbf


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah heard good things. One I got in flower has just gone day 21 of flower. Mates got g13 haze and chemdog which his running n got access to cuts from. Had some finished product and was dank so might run them at some point too.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2014)

yeah shawny ac unit works in my 8x4 flower, got me thru a heatwave growing in the day but u need to vent the hot air out, well worth the money


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/worlds-first-e-joint-takes-electronic-3746814


im needing summert to cool my loft AROUND the tents, not inside, that will remedy my problem, thinking of one of thses
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORTABLE-COLD-AIR-COOLER-WITH-CASTER-HOME-OFFICE-FAN-3-IN-1-COMBO-8L-WATER-TANK-/310988295470?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item486858cd2e

think that would cool my attick/



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh u deffo wanna find a keeper out of the ugorg#1 suppose to be some killer tackle mate most of their gear sounds nice tbf



yeh and dont run regs and call them clone onlys if u take cuts,
to many simpletons doing that, pisses me off, yoots mainly thinking they know everything growing in soil with leds, yano? yeh il give u a cut but dont give it to nobody,

fucking mugs,



new extractor blew my controller, aint working for shit, guess im spending 20 qwid on a good one,

and your right 1x600 in this weather is fine, but saying that imonly having ussues in my 400mh veg tent,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

I tell ya what its been a long time since I've been able to sample the fruits I've grown and fuck me does it feel good man can't wait to chop the rest now and make some cheesey bho with all the trimmings


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I tell ya what its been a long time since I've been able to sample the fruits I've grown and fuck me does it feel good man can't wait to chop the rest now and make some cheesey bho with all the trimmings


since when does teh cheesy flavour and smell transfer thru to bho?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

Don't think I've posted here in a while lads but here I am day 48 of 12/12 



Caramel ice 


Snow.bud


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Don't think I've posted here in a while lads but here I am day 48 of 12/12 View attachment 3186779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many u got in ther homeslice?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 23, 2014)

12 days old


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

10 m8 5 of each 4 of each in 18ltr and 1 of each in 10lts I was gona bho but seeing what's on them iv changed my mind haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

budolskie said:


> 10 m8 5 of each 4 of each in 18ltr and 1 of each in 10lts I was gona bho but seeing what's on them iv changed my mind haha


nice looking tent what issit? looks big. a mass of greenery and main colas, im doing perpetuaul under a 600 and 400 in flower and 400mh in veg, il run for a few months see if ts betetr doing 1 big one or scatter them, unna be a big one for xmas standard 

fuk that ionic shit off m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> since when does teh cheesy flavour and smell transfer thru to bho?


Errrm since forever lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Errrm since forever lol



i had bho once and it dident taste of anything. well had that canna flavour I THINK, but i dont think u get strain dependant flavours? bho is th epure crystal or um shit innit? and its the plant that carries the smell and taste not the crytals thats just he thc??

or what? fukaduk


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

That what I been using ionic, and just a 2.4x1.2 with 2 600s and I have a 90x90cm cupboard for cuts and week or 2 under a cfl before the tent iv a few dog cuts rooting now for next, I mainlined lst'd these and veg for 5 weeks I think


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

The bho we just had other week tasted of the blue scrag it came from, that mouth watering taste in your mouth haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i had bho once and it dident taste of anything. well had that canna flavour I THINK, but i dont think u get strain dependant flavours? bho is th epure crystal or um shit innit? and its the plant that carries the smell and taste not the crytals thats just he thc??
> 
> or what? fukaduk


nah seriously mate if you get a decently made bit of BHO you can smell all the flavours of the strain in it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah seriously mate if you get a decently made bit of BHO you can smell all the flavours of the strain in it



huh,well ther u go, thats the stuff i whiteyed on with a dab thing? fuking yoots getting me mullered.

i tasted u know that canna taste like wenu make cookies n shit, but cant remeber much else?

too much for me, bubbles my limit, fucking liteweight.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

Rr I love the dabs like nock the head off u haha just a bit to strong for wake n bake. Best thing I bought for my bong is the nail and my extraction tube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been making some canny bho lately not mixing the strains you can really taste the flavour better. All strain mix I generally run through the bubble bags though. 

Blasted a Q out of a freezer bag full of dog n whipped it. 

 
Budolski's reet into bho. I reckon he'll need a tolerance break afore long mind.

You blasting .2+ yet man!?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 23, 2014)

No haha I've had a little break the past few days and a recon next will be when that's down but who knows I'd love a nail an .15 is the biggest a don't no how them do grams and that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

I reckon this fireballs will make some canny hash/wax. And the flowers might not be so bad neither haha.

I've had a couple of weed caps tonight. Nicely toasted.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 23, 2014)

iy iy applepie fukers..............


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 23, 2014)

2 cute lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 23, 2014)

You need to get yourself a bufo alvarous toad in one if them tanks mate get pure 5meo DMT off em...I want one but just ain't got the room man


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You need to get yourself a bufo alvarous toad in one if them tanks mate get pure 5meo DMT off em...I want one but just ain't got the room man


these are rare red dragons breeder aint doing a nother clutch of them so had to snap a male n female off her...looking 4wd to breading my chamelions tho.....funny u sayin that was on about an African bull toad to missis otherday lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> 2 cute lolView attachment 3186942


What's ur leccy bill like lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's ur leccy bill like lol


with everything goin in my place with all me tanks and other shit I put on 40 to 45 a week lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> with everything goin in my place with all me tanks and other shit I put on 40 to 45 a week lol


i used to put 30 on a week runninng 1k at ld gaff, dunno wtf im runing now with 1.4k, 4 extractors,3 fans, bubbler (when its on)

with all other household shiit


easy lads


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning all, gonna be chopping the tiny blue pit at some point this week an replacing it with 4 Exo cuts, other 3 BP all look within a fortnight of finishing and then ive gotta re-veg the tiny BP to become a mother for cuts coz theres no way on earth after the few shit years ive had that im turning down a 7 week pheno of anything lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, gonna be chopping the tiny blue pit at some point this week an replacing it with 4 Exo cuts, other 3 BP all look within a fortnight of finishing and then ive gotta re-veg the tiny BP to become a mother for cuts coz theres no way on earth after the few shit years ive had that im turning down a 7 week pheno of anything lmao



i miss my 6 week pineapple pheno, huge yeilder and the sweetest tasting smell u can imagine

jimmygreenfingers wer are yououououououou


just ordered 10m of that insulated ducting an anothe rbag of coco, ever ending,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i miss my 6 week pineapple pheno, huge yeilder and the sweetest tasting smell u can imagine
> 
> jimmygreenfingers wer are yououououououou
> 
> ...


Well as soon as its revegged there will be cuts for whoever wants them, have got another set of BP cuts ready to go atm but just realised last night i havent even sexed the plant lmao so dont even know if its male or female lmfao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well as soon as its revegged there will be cuts for whoever wants them, have got another set of BP cuts ready to go atm but just realised last night i havent even sexed the plant lmao so dont even know if its male or female lmfao



ohhhh dont bizzle did that to me apart from the bit wer he s like yeeeh shes a she

fuker was a he and i put time and effort into her
CUNT.
lol
that bp looks a beast, wouldnt mind running that fire thing dons got neither,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhhh dont bizzle did that to me apart from the bit wer he s like yeeeh shes a she
> 
> fuker was a he and i put time and effort into her
> CUNT.
> ...


lol nah wont be none of that messing shit, if you want a cut when they are ready there will be one here for ya...seeeemples


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

how long do ya reckon cannabutter made with ghee last in a cold fridge? is about 4wks old, do people think it will be off now?


----------



## rob333 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how long do ya reckon cannabutter made with ghee last in a cold fridge? is about 4wks old, do people think it will be off now?


freeze that shit man i have had butter in my freezer from 3 years ago and i still get high from it big time


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

rob333 said:


> freeze that shit man i have had butter in my freezer from 3 years ago and i still get high from it big time


i normally would freeze anything im not using, but i kinda fucked it up, cooked it for way too long n didnt get back what i was expecting so just chucked it in the fridge n forgot bout it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

should be fine, normal butter would keep that long. open it if it's growing mould then don;t eat the stuff lol.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

cheers don, im gonna grab a cake mix today me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that bp looks a beast, wouldnt mind running that fire thing dons got neither,


who's BP? did I miss Sear's pics? i just got my new memory card for the cam so i'll throw some pics of the finished FB up tonight.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> cheers don, im gonna grab a cake mix today me thinks.



which one? the lemon drizzle?

niccce



Don Gin and Ton said:


> who's BP? did I miss Sear's pics? i just got my new memory card for the cam so i'll throw some pics of the finished FB up tonight.



all the BP i seen has beenbeastly yano in general terms,


a lot of the BB stuff does look awfully similar, not genetic like most,

the dog i have is less than 2 weeks in and is frosty as fuk already.


sae, cheers man, looking forward to runing that, gunna lokf ro sumert that i can stik with for a bit. if yours is a 7 week finisher then that may be it, if she yeils and tastes, but ive never smoken it


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> which one? the lemon drizzle?
> 
> niccce


yeah ice it will be a lemon cake, although it seems the dr ocktor lemon citron cake mix ive always used the CUNTS seem to have stopped making it, its butter made with plant matter so it taste nasty the lemon cake or anything but chocolate seems to hide the flavour better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> cheers don, im gonna grab a cake mix today me thinks.


i've done my back in fucking hoovering yesterday so i'm going to mix the crystal catcher and scissor snot into the leftover coconut fat from my last batch of caps and make them proper medicinal!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all the BP i seen has beenbeastly yano in general terms,
> 
> a lot of the BB stuff does look awfully similar, not genetic like most,
> 
> ...


Aye DST put two crackers together in the BP. some of the strains look similar as they share a strain or in some cases 2 or 3 with others. the newer.

this is me tester nug of the fireballs.





should be smokable tonight.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> which one? the lemon drizzle?
> 
> niccce
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> who's BP? did I miss Sear's pics? i just got my new memory card for the cam so i'll throw some pics of the finished FB up tonight.


nah ya didnt miss em,, same ones that i threw up in the dog growoff thread


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've done my back in fucking hoovering yesterday so i'm going to mix the crystal catcher and scissor snot into the leftover coconut fat from my last batch of caps and make them proper medicinal!


i liked them caps, just thought they needed to be a touch stronger than the batch i tried but the just taking a couple of tabs n being stoned 20mins later is cool as fuck, that medicinal batch sounds sweet, i was reading a post of yours bout how to make em sounds fairly simple although id prob still fuck it up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> which one? the lemon drizzle?
> 
> niccce
> 
> ...


I will say honestly its ROUGHLY 7 weeks, completely for got to mark down the day i switched to flower so only know to the closest week not day but 8 weeks would have roughly been last day of this month so just between 7 n 8 weeks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I will say honestly its ROUGHLY 7 weeks, completely for got to mark down the day i switched to flower so only know to the closest week not day but 8 weeks would have roughly been last day of this month so just between 7 n 8 weeks


cool man well lemmi know

is this just visual and feel yeh its ready or are you going by trichs under the loop?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've done my back in fucking hoovering yesterday so i'm going to mix the crystal catcher and scissor snot into the leftover coconut fat from my last batch of caps and make them proper medicinal!


i done mine in sweeping big pop at the bottom of my back,,, uurgh feel like 90



rambo22 said:


> yeah ice it will be a lemon cake, although it seems the dr ocktor lemon citron cake mix ive always used the CUNTS seem to have stopped making it, its butter made with plant matter so it taste nasty the lemon cake or anything but chocolate seems to hide the flavour better.



yeh lemon hides that horrible flavour sumwhat  u go mr ramsey


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

started watching that fargo last night, quality show agreed, ol billy bob plays the part wicked.


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

edibles don't work on me no more, i have more thc than blood so would have to eat an eighth of quality hash to feel anything i reckon.

i eat 2g of full melt before i got on the plane to thailand, what a waste, i felt nothing, would have been better taking it with and smoking the shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah ya didnt miss em,, same ones that i threw up in the dog growoff thread


aye it's a banger that Saer 





tasted it yet?



rambo22 said:


> i liked them caps, just thought they needed to be a touch stronger than the batch i tried but the just taking a couple of tabs n being stoned 20mins later is cool as fuck, that medicinal batch sounds sweet, i was reading a post of yours bout how to make em sounds fairly simple although id prob still fuck it up lol


They were made with hash from my pal who doesn't separate the fans from sugar leaves. I keep fucking telling him but he's too busy with a bairn and work to fanny on come chop time with a room full. Doesn't even get me round to help trim cos i trim properly haha and make good extracts etc. 

the method's simple as rambo, if i can do it without fucking it up it must be dolly dimple  i make em for a gadgie who's had cancer and can't smoke but loves getting high. not going to put grade hash into them. you wouldn't pop half a dozen of them other ones though would ya. that's the point need to be strong enough but easy to dose. it's tricky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> edibles don't work on me no more, i have more thc than blood so would have to eat an eighth of quality hash to feel anything i reckon.
> 
> i eat 2g of full melt before i got on the plane to thailand, what a waste, i felt nothing, would have been better taking it with and smoking the shit.


you need to decarb the stuff and put it in a delivery system like fat or alcohol. 2 g of full melt should have ripped your head off.



IC3M4L3 said:


> i done mine in sweeping big pop at the bottom of my back,,, uurgh feel like 90


aye i stupidly thought id lift one end of the couch with one hand and hoover under it and it just went. been spasming / pinging since.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

true don, dosage is a fucker with edibles im just being a greedy cunt cause 2 of them tabs i had before would get me nice n stoned but not that drooling,dribbling mess i was looking for lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i stupidly thought id lift one end of the couch with one hand and hoover under it and it just went. been spasming / pinging since.


 hahaha innit man wer getting fooking old.



rambo22 said:


> started watching that fargo last night, quality show agreed, ol billy bob plays the part wicked.



told u dint i

seasons just finished, cool as ice int he.


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

must be right then don, whenever i had cakes in the dam they had 0.2 in them and they knocked you out, that was when i was a bit more green on th green though.

it must have passed straight through me, like i said, i was disappointed!.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> edibles don't work on me no more, i have more thc than blood so would have to eat an eighth of quality hash to feel anything i reckon.
> 
> i eat 2g of full melt before i got on the plane to thailand, what a waste, i felt nothing, would have been better taking it with and smoking the shit.


u should have decarbed it first...


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

too late now isnt it!!, i know for next time though, i'll get my hash on the atkins diet before i munch the stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool man well lemmi know
> 
> is this just visual and feel yeh its ready or are you going by trichs under the loop?
> 
> ...


did you see the pics i chucked up a few pages back?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's a banger that Saer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet mate, gonna leave it under the light til the end of the week when my Exo will be ready to go in there n chop it then, had a taster of the diesel pheno and the big lanky shaggy dog story pheno that are 2 weeks behind this plant an they are eye wateringly strong, more like anaesthetic than weed, one min your fully compus mentus n the next you are a dribbling mess on the sofa, gets ya right behind the eyes n the forehead


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

Had 3 strong joints of that Gringo this morning n feel mangled already n only midday lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

still working sae? god knows 3 joints of decent weed would leave me pretty immobile


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> still working sae? god knows 3 joints of decent weed would leave me pretty immobile


i need to be up n doing stuff but struggling to make it happen lol, gotta go over to the LED veg cupboatd today n flip the exo scrog to flower and check on all the numerous cuts ive taken lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

i meant did you still have the job on the docks or was that just a temporary thing?

think i'm gonna roll my first of the day, my neck is stiff as fuck, i can't look up, feel like a little pussy.

1g haze rip, looks like a tampon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

looks nice sae, seems the BB strains have taken off atm, cushty be interested to run sum,noy buying seeds tho fuk that, havent the time or pateince,

that ducting land yet? i just ordered meself 10m of the stuff for my flower tent, should bring loft temps down a degree or 2 hopefully....

raing now thank fuk,, bak to cooler weather.

im about to skin up sum livers, just put a all day brekki i teh oven and its ON!


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

afternoon lads  gonna run bank in a minute and put some coino in for an order on tude. 20% of tomorrow at 12 wednesday happy hour. gonna order myself aload of bodhi stuff gotta get the sunshine day dream. trouble is ill probably be in an interview tomorrow for a job lol gonna try rush that and get the phone out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> afternoon lads  gonna run bank in a minute and put some coino in for an order on tude. 20% of tomorrow at 12 wednesday happy hour. gonna order myself aload of bodhi stuff gotta get the sunshine day dream. trouble is ill probably be in an interview tomorrow for a job lol gonna try rush that and get the phone out.



shouldnt u learn to grow first?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> i meant did you still have the job on the docks or was that just a temporary thing?
> 
> think i'm gonna roll my first of the day, my neck is stiff as fuck, i can't look up, feel like a little pussy.
> 
> 1g haze rip, looks like a tampon


nah a new port opened up further down river n so there was about 500 layoffs at the docks including me


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shouldnt u learn to grow first?


not done to baddly this one, worked out 15oz and 4grams. was probably more but i got pissed off trimming lol wont be doing it on my own again i know that much gonna invite a mate n cousin to help me do 3 each.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

that said the headband aint seeming to smell all that impressive as i thought it would being sour d cross :/ wouldnt waste time doing it again. yet others seem to really like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey u bunch of refers. Pharma cola arrived today...amazing stealth letter n all lol n amazing product I'm just in great form on the ball...ja get me? Definitely better than the other stuff... So the 2 most expensive orders have arrived now waiting on. 5. 25 n 2 bugatti.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

those bugatti's are fucking huge. look like a suppository they're that big.


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

bet you enjoyed trying that out eh don!, 1000hp up yer hoop vvrroooooooooooomm!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

na man i'm not one for shelving e's. you fizz up ya hoop all you like man!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

I sent u a female ice u and your shit growing turned it male lmao with ya crazy 40° temps n shit lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those bugatti's are fucking huge. look like a suppository they're that big.


Yeah but their strong to fuck lol but ur bang on all the reports say they don't half well either dust all over the shop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/400w-e40-hydroponics-sodium-plant-grow-light-bulb/238-2989.prd?pageLevel&skuId=238-2989

Even tescos are on it now lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I sent u a female ice u and your shit growing turned it male lmao with ya crazy 40° temps n shit lolol


bahaha no doubt! lol
#fuker stiched me up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/400w-e40-hydroponics-sodium-plant-grow-light-bulb/238-2989.prd?pageLevel&skuId=238-2989
> 
> Even tescos are on it now lmao


That's fucking brilliant.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's fucking brilliant.


shame the price is so high, can get better uqality bulbs for cheeper yo!

dont say wether dual or red neither


new tent just arrived, woohoo, lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol nah I wouldn't send a male out knowing man...can't believe it didn't show sex till u flipped it he was a big boy too lol..

Yano them bulbs will be proper wank but just goes to show how many must be getting sold if tescos are jumping on the band wagon you'll be able to get a full set up from there soon lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Ebay will always be cheaper but it's a start nice knowing u will soon be able to pop down to tescos when ur grow rooms bulb pops lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeh would be handy lol....seriously thinking about going soil this next grow...super soil and plain water and teas sound nice mixing nutes and ph'ing does my fookin head in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh would be handy lol....seriously thinking about going soil this next grow...super soil and plain water and teas sound nice mixing nutes and ph'ing does my fookin head in


dont forget the diamontesuesueusuesuuesueusueusueusueusueusueusues earth


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol ya mad head nah I won't forget that mate...Yeh think I'm gonna go out this weekend and so some soil shopping most if the stuff on eBay I need comes from the states tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Try searching for the same products on the English amazon.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

looks mint!

this new tents ace lol 50x50x100 kitch as fuk yo!

got sum ducting work to do also wen this isulated stuff lands, that should cool my attick sumwhat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeh I've done that mate and mostly the same I'll just keep browsing I'm sure something will pop up....where I got my blood meal from does loads of different fertilizers and stuff so might check them out again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've done that mate and mostly the same I'll just keep browsing I'm sure something will pop up....where I got my blood meal from does loads of different fertilizers and stuff so might check them out again


nerd.


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

weed nerd


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

you been watching that fargo then relax? kinda reminds me of hannibal, i know totally different storys n shit but i mean in a way that its more about the good acting n good storyline than it is action etc

have u even watched season 2 of hannibal yet? want me to tell ya how it ends? lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you been watching that fargo then relax? kinda reminds me of hannibal, i know totally different storys n shit but i mean in a way that its more about the good acting n good storyline than it is action etc
> 
> have u even watched season 2 of hannibal yet? want me to tell ya how it ends? lolol


im watching from dusk till dawn, il donwload hannibal too, sounds gravy.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im watching from dusk till dawn, il donwload hannibal too, sounds gravy.


whatcha watching the origanal dusk till dawn? i did like that movie, fucking old film now tho hay.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Only things I can't find with a UK seller is alflafa meal fertizer and crab meal fertilizer I'm watching everything else on eBay so I dont forget lol

Come on lads have a search and come IP with the goods


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you been watching that fargo then relax? kinda reminds me of hannibal, i know totally different storys n shit but i mean in a way that its more about the good acting n good storyline than it is action etc
> 
> have u even watched season 2 of hannibal yet? want me to tell ya how it ends? lolol


No forgo yet lol and no not touched on season 2 yet heck I'm even behind in family guy just ain't had the time tbh which is pissing me off haha


U tell me anything I'll cut you mother fucker lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Only things I can't find with a UK seller is alflafa meal fertizer and crab meal fertilizer I'm watching everything else on eBay so I dont forget lol
> 
> Come on lads have a search and come IP with the goods


Yeah everything zeddds suggested ive on my watch list 2 lol I've some fuckin list now mind u lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Subcool is a proper nob head but his gear looks the bollocks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Gfs gone to work I'm home...hmmm new coke fun lol woop woop


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

what was the price per g for the gear yday n today? todays stuff that much better than ydays?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

My current watch list haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

fuck that shit buy a bag of allmix lol

bizz i see you speaking bout mango strains briefly the other day, what other mango strains are there bar mangohaze from mr nice?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

4 days into ripen

harf to get a good shot wen shits breezin


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Only things I can't find with a UK seller is alflafa meal fertizer and crab meal fertilizer I'm watching everything else on eBay so I dont forget lol
> 
> Come on lads have a search and come IP with the goods


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alfalfa-Herb-Powder-1kg-LOOSE/dp/B004E1XOEA/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1403627345&sr=1-2&keywords=alfalfa+fertiliser#productDetails


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neptunes-Harvest-Crab-Shell-Fertilizer/dp/B006GK5ON6


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers gazmond I'll check em out noo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

just realised i didnt take shots of the other end of the tent,!


Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alfalfa-Herb-Powder-1kg-LOOSE/dp/B004E1XOEA/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1403627345&sr=1-2&keywords=alfalfa fertiliser#productDetails
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Neptunes-Harvest-Crab-Shell-Fertilizer/dp/B006GK5ON6



well that was fucking hard!

bizzle u mong


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what was the price per g for the gear yday n today? todays stuff that much better than ydays?


lemme check the 2g was with bungee n it was a Fe deal... 172 for 2gs or 190 for non Fe 
Budworx pharma. 5g cost me 67 e the others I'm waiting for are dark vendor who's new so had a promo of 14e for. 25 including postage but it's gone up a bit for his samples now n the other is a german lad....5 for 37e


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck that shit buy a bag of allmix lol
> 
> bizz i see you speaking bout mango strains briefly the other day, what other mango strains are there bar mangohaze from mr nice?


Only ones i can think of is somango by soma and I've heard of one called mango madness but god knows what breeder.....mango weed sounds good don't it I love a nice grapefruit as well had some before that tasted exactly like red grapefruits it was peng n leng


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Try searching for the same products on the English amazon.


yeah thats where most of my stuff comes from


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck that shit buy a bag of allmix lol
> 
> bizz i see you speaking bout mango strains briefly the other day, what other mango strains are there bar mangohaze from mr nice?


Soma`s somango and a few others, just cant remember the names, also there is 2 different strains mangohaze and also "mango"


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango list......

Name of the strain breeder 




Afghan Mango Herbaria 




Auto Somango Advanced Seeds 




BC Mango B.C. Bud Depot 




BC Mango Reefermans Seeds 




Brooklyn Mango Dr. Underground 




Dracomango Hero Seeds 




G13 Haze Somango Soma Seeds 




Magic Mango Dizzy Duck Seeds 




Mango Blim Burn Seeds 




Mango Homegrown Fantaseeds 




Mango KC Brains Holland 




Mango Cheese Quake Amadeus Genetics 




Mango Chutney Dr. Krippling Seeds 




Mango Haze Mr Nice Seedbank 




Mango Haze Rokerij Seeds 




Mango Lemon OG Unknown or Legendary 




Mango Mist Shake Kali's Fruitful Cannabis Seeds 




Mango Puff Gage Green Genetics 




Mango Rose Reefermans Seeds 




Mango Vermehlo Unknown or Legendary 




Mango Widow Mr Nice Seedbank 




Mango Widow Omni Seeds 




Mango x Warrior F3 Da Bean Co. 




Mango Zamal Mandala Seeds 




Mangobiche x Peyote Purple Cannabiogen 




MangoDog Alpine-Seeds 




MangoJerry Chrome Seeds 




Mangolian Indica Sagarmatha Seeds 




Neville's Haze x Mango Mr Nice Seedbank 




Shirin Mango Herbaria 




Somango Soma Seeds 




Sweet Mango Omni Seeds 




Tropimango Philosopher Seeds 




Txomango Genehtik Seeds 




Williams Mango Reefermans Seeds


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

thanks for that sae, ne ideas from that list what would be the most stable,tasteiset,stinkiest?

ive only ever read bout the mangohaze from mr nice, seems it can be a great strain if you find a good pheno but talk of 14wk phenos n hermi probs kinda put me off, n i only no 3-4 of them breeders in that list n dont even no that much bout em? reeferman had a good name once upon a time me thinks? is he still on the ball now?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lemme check the 2g was with bungee n it was a Fe deal... 172 for 2gs or 190 for non Fe
> Budworx pharma. 5g cost me 67 e the others I'm waiting for are dark vendor who's new so had a promo of 14e for. 25 including postage but it's gone up a bit for his samples now n the other is a german lad....5 for 37e


i member budworx picture of his gear when he started looked almost too shiny, sounds about the right price tho for qaulity on the darknet, i never bothered much with sniff, is about the only drug i have easy local access too, but had a few bits. 

got a half g of acetone washed gear before that was 65 a half, very nice, n quite a few samples, keep ya eye on the new vendors n samples your find alot of the time they will send out the turbo in samples to try get the custom, some of the sample of various drugs ive had from the darknet have been some of the best.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

bannana weeed yummmy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Funny u should mention it the first thing I noticed was how shiny it was just Iike the pic and fuck is it smooth I'd say try a half a g mate really nice stuff would be impossible to tell if u had a few lines no sniffles just confidence


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Only ones i can think of is somango by soma and I've heard of one called mango madness but god knows what breeder.....mango weed sounds good don't it I love a nice grapefruit as well had some before that tasted exactly like red grapefruits it was peng n leng


ive looked at that mangohaze for years mate never even seen it let alone grown or smoked it tho lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Funny u should mention it the first thing I noticed was how shiny it was just Iike the pic and fuck is it smooth I'd say try a half a g mate really nice stuff would be impossible to tell if u had a few lines no sniffles just confidence


unfortunatly relax i can get the shine local, proper crack not far away n cheaper than them prices.....

u gonna be online mate when u drop the e's?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thanks for that sae, ne ideas from that list what would be the most stable,tasteiset,stinkiest?
> 
> ive only ever read bout the mangohaze from mr nice, seems it can be a great strain if you find a good pheno but talk of 14wk phenos n hermi probs kinda put me off, n i only no 3-4 of them breeders in that list n dont even no that much bout em? reeferman had a good name once upon a time me thinks? is he still on the ball now?


I dont know about the mango strains tbh mate but im planning on running a few over the next year or so so if i find any nice ones ill send you a snip


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

You got yourself a grow on atm rambo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> unfortunatly relax i can get the shine local, proper crack not far away n cheaper than them prices.....
> 
> u gonna be online mate when u drop the e's?


Yeah I'll be buzzing online will probably wanna skype with everyone lol


U gonna get some pills 2? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'll be buzzing online will probably wanna skype with everyone lol
> 
> 
> U gonna get some pills 2? Lol


u skype? nerd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u skype? nerd.


Lol thought u dabbled in programming did u not? #uber nerd


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You got yourself a grow on atm rambo?


yes and no mate, im growing with a pal at his place, i basically do all the fucking growing n get half of the yield.

im gonna be buying some seeds in a couple of months have finally convinced me mate, that we need to mix it up rather than just the exo all the time, i love the exo but my area as are many i have to admit are getting bored of it no matter how well its grown.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yes and no mate, im growing with a pal at his place, i basically do all the fucking growing n get half of the yield.
> 
> im gonna be buying some seeds in a couple of months have finally convinced me mate, that we need to mix it up rather than just the exo all the time, i love the exo but my area as are many i have to admit are getting bored of it no matter how well its grown.


Try the Gringo instead, lot stinkier n stronger than cheese, gonna be passing out cuts soon anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

i get bored with exo after a week, lol.

wer so spoiled,

why get seeds rambo/? guys on here have all sorts running? get cum cuts?


just donwloading sniper elite 3

good fun for tonight.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

i charged everyone bar a few for cuts ice hence why i never ask lol plus ill get me some seeds clone em and call them clone-onlys lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Try the Gringo instead, lot stinkier n stronger than cheese, gonna be passing out cuts soon anyway


want something mate thats away from the cheese the gringo from what ive read of your posts is cheese with a haze twist.

but do apreciate the offer geezer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> want something mate thats away from the cheese the gringo from what ive read of your posts is cheese with a haze twist.
> 
> but do apreciate the offer geezer.


Why not try the Dog or something then? Or the Blue pit or any of the other coutless strains the lads in here 
are running lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Why not try the Dog or something then? Or the Blue pit or any of the other coutless strains the lads in here
> are running lol


the bluepit really does interest me, i had a load of 8wk cured bluepit a while ago n hands up it was some of the best weed id smoked in 20yrs of smoking,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

Speak to ur man zedd and get some pink plant cuts off him, from what he says its a banging plant, and im sure it would sell just the fact that is pink and differnt


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Speak to ur man zedd and get some pink plant cuts off him, from what he says its a banging plant, and im sure it would sell just the fact that is pink and differnt


lmao of course im on that, we have spoke lol

just gotta keep fingers crossed for the reveg! i have got me heart set on a mango strain tho tbh, that or super silver haze, is there any other breeder of slh other than mr nice?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Nowt wrong with running the odd seed now an again just a bastard if they turn out wank


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the bluepit really does interest me, i had a load of 8wk cured bluepit a while ago n hands up it was some of the best weed id smoked in 20yrs of smoking,


Well im taking cuts of this tiny single cola pheno so if ya fancy a room full of single cola plants gimme a shout n ill send you one up, only pheno im saving tho unfortunately, other phenos are better for trees


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao of course im on that, we have spoke lol
> 
> just gotta keep fingers crossed for the reveg! i have got me heart set on a mango strain tho tbh, that or super silver haze, is there any other breeder of slh other than mr nice?


There are other versions of it but they are not called SSH so you would have to do some web research to find em


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> There are other versions of it but they are not called SSH so you would have to do some web research to find em


oh yeah i called it lemon haze didnt i lol ssh not slh lol

im gonna be researching hard over this next 9wks my knowledge of seed strains is way out of date lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im gonna be researching hard over this next 9wks


SOUNDS SEXUAL :??


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

i said to meself i wouldnt fucking watch it but couldnt resist, why o why did i bother lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i said to meself i wouldnt fucking watch it but couldnt resist, why o why did i bother lol


?????


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ?????


just the england game ice, when ya carnt beat costa rica u no somethings very wrong lolol saying that they are doing real good at least they beat italy.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Any you lot anywhere near london? Aint gotta safe addy for cuts to be posted. Fed up with the weed I grow not being as dank as what I can buy from dealers in the area. Mates saying its cause of running fem seeds. I got cuts from that ugorg#1 but she ain't finished yet so dunno if its any good just took cuts because I thought I'd get more than 1 female the. Keep the best cuts from that. I'd pay the asking price and sort out a drink on top cause know its probs seeming dodgy asking to meet for em but yeah thought might aswell ask. Pissed off tbh lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Any you lot anywhere near london? Aint gotta safe addy for cuts to be posted. Fed up with the weed I grow not being as dank as what I can buy from dealers in the area. Mates saying its cause of running fem seeds. I got cuts from that ugorg#1 but she ain't finished yet so dunno if its any good just took cuts because I thought I'd get more than 1 female the. Keep the best cuts from that. I'd pay the asking price and sort out a drink on top cause know its probs seeming dodgy asking to meet for em but yeah thought might aswell ask. Pissed off tbh lol


what part of london u in ninja?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just the england game ice, when ya carnt beat costa rica u no somethings very wrong lolol saying that they are doing real good at least they beat italy.



yeh i get ya, lol we just cant play as a team for toffee.

fukit life goes on, and we have the euros to look forward to next


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i get ya, lol we just cant play as a team for toffee.
> 
> fukit life goes on, and we have the euros to look forward to next


first time in our lifetimes we have ever done so bad, but fuck it! is but football life deffo go's on....lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

South east mate but got wheels so can travel aint gotta be in london long as its not miles away. Just wanna get some good genetics. I can get few cuts from a mates boss if needs be which is dank but rather have something different than me n my mate both having same bud to share


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dog & Jakes dream, 2 weeks 3 days into flower, the stretch seems to be slowing down now thank fuck, the dog is huge.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

Exo, also 2 weeks 3 days into flower, this is bushing out excellent, hoping for a decent yield of this exo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

ohhh and u slagged my stretch gary u fukface,lol

she shoots up dont she.


IC3M4L3 said:


> 4 days into ripen
> 
> harf to get a good shot wen shits breezin


let u guess which she is


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> South east mate but got wheels so can travel aint gotta be in london long as its not miles away. Just wanna get some good genetics. I can get few cuts from a mates boss if needs be which is dank but rather have something different than me n my mate both having same bud to share


What kinda cuts you looking for?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> South east mate but got wheels so can travel aint gotta be in london long as its not miles away. Just wanna get some good genetics. I can get few cuts from a mates boss if needs be which is dank but rather have something different than me n my mate both having same bud to share


now how am i spose to open up n trust u in pm with a clone exchange mate when u wont even say north,east,west,south of london, its a fucking city of over 10 million lol i live in Buckinghamshire , but i was born in forest gate east london n lived around them parts for a long time, trust works both ways ninja, u been on this thread a good time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What kinda cuts you looking for?


i think anythings a improvement on what hes been doing, shit even a male would be


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i think anythings a improvement on what hes been doing, shit even a male would be


Really? have i missed something?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

well im cheered up a bite opps sorry ment bit lmao get in Uruguay lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

A seven year old boy was at the centre of a courtroom drama yesterday when he challenged a court ruling over who should have custody of him. The boy has a history of being beaten by his parents and the judge initially awarded custody to his aunt, in keeping with the child custody law and regulations requiring that family unity be maintained to the degree possible. The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her. When the judge suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they also beat him. After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who should have custody of him. After two recesses to check legal references and confer with child welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the England Football team, whom the boy firmly believes are not capable of beating anyone.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> South east mate but got wheels so can travel aint gotta be in london long as its not miles away. Just wanna get some good genetics. I can get few cuts from a mates boss if needs be which is dank but rather have something different than me n my mate both having same bud to share


i got psycho livers exo and slh potted up in veg....ready to go, 30 mins west of london?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> A seven year old boy was at the centre of a courtroom drama yesterday when he challenged a court ruling over who should have custody of him. The boy has a history of being beaten by his parents and the judge initially awarded custody to his aunt, in keeping with the child custody law and regulations requiring that family unity be maintained to the degree possible. The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt beat him more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her. When the judge suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried out that they also beat him. After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to propose who should have custody of him. After two recesses to check legal references and confer with child welfare officials, the judge granted temporary custody to the England Football team, whom the boy firmly believes are not capable of beating anyone.


whats that the ira/celtic/scot independence connections showing there true colors gboy?!?

i fucking detested the england team but linking it up with child abuse mate ffs behave......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> whats that the ira/celtic/scot independence connections showing there true colors gboy?!?
> 
> i fucking detested the england team but linking it up with child abuse mate ffs behave......


Lol it was a joke mate ffs, 
I seen it on another site and thought after the way england had played at the wc even some of u lads would appreciate a bit of humor


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol it was a joke mate ffs,
> I seen it on another site and thought after the way england had played at the wc even some of u lads would appreciate a bit of humor


that wasnt a funny joke gboy, child abuse aint fucking funny.

u didnt have it easy as a youth i no that n you got kids mate!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

foot and mouth comes to mind!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> foot and mouth comes to mind!


i got more repect for gboy than many but i aint down with that shit, child abuse aint to be joked about theres a fucking limit even in the UK thread.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i got more repect for gboy than many but i aint down with that shit, child abuse aint to be joked about theres a fucking limit even in the UK thread.


i agree..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i got psycho livers exo and slh potted up in veg....ready to go, 30 mins west of london?


Good guy zeddd lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

The thread has a line? who knew lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah there was no malicious intent come on...he's scottish lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Good guy zeddd lol


zedds on the wind up comes more to mind than good guy lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> zedds on the wind up comes more to mind than good guy lmao


Hard to tell sometimes...gf came home early lol thank fuck it wasn't the bugatti I did lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that wasnt a funny joke gboy, child abuse aint fucking funny.
> 
> u didnt have it easy as a youth i no that n you got kids mate!


No mate I didnt have it easy I suffered violence as a child from a few family members and grew up in care for most my childhood, but I didnt think that quote was that bad it wasn't taken from a true story or anything it was simply a wind up, 
I didnt think it would have caused offense if I did I prob still would have posted it cos like I said it was a joke and not aimed at anyone or meant to offend anyone,
Many things over the years have been said in here that are out of order but only to some ppl and not to others so what makes this any different? 

Im not looking for an argument mate just wondered why u would get so pissed off about something so stupid and that has been taken out of context,


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hard to tell sometimes...gf came home early lol thank fuck it wasn't the bugatti I did lol


dus she sniff mate? coke sex rules!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate I didnt have it easy I suffered violence as a child from a few family members and grew up in care for most my childhood, but I didnt think that quote was that bad it wasn't taken from a true story or anything it was simply a wind up,
> I didnt think it would have caused offense if I did I prob still would have posted it cos like I said it was a joke and not aimed at anyone or meant to offend anyone,
> Many things over the years have been said in here that are out of order but only to some ppl and not to others so what makes this any different?
> 
> Im not looking for an argument mate just wondered why u would get so pissed off about something so stupid and that has been taken out of context,


gboy i got kids as have you i didnt find that funny in the slightest and am suprised u even posted it???

i got no argument with you im just saying how i feel.

as for many things been said you link up the child abuse posts then???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gboy i got kids as have you i didnt find that funny in the slightest and am suprised u even posted it???
> 
> i got no argument with you im just saying how i feel.


Fair enough m8 I can appreciate that.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

end off, so what we all smoking tonight then ya lucky fuckers???

has ne1 even smoked these mango strains then???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gboy i got kids as have you i didnt find that funny in the slightest and am suprised u even posted it???
> 
> i got no argument with you im just saying how i feel.
> 
> as for many things been said you link up the child abuse posts then???


Just to clear things up it wasnt intended as a post about child abuse it was only menna take the piss from the england wc performance, which I can understand is prob still a touchy subject right now as well. 
So apologies to anyone that was offended it wasnt my intention, im a good bloke really, ask Rambo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> end off, so what we all smoking tonight then ya lucky fuckers???
> 
> has ne1 even smoked these mango strains then???


Ive smoked Mango (not mangohaze) and its a tasty bit of smoke, tastes very much like mangos as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> end off, so what we all smoking tonight then ya lucky fuckers???
> 
> has ne1 even smoked these mango strains then???


Smokin some cheese 2nite man, had some mango bud a cpl years ago but dont know which strain exactly, and the guy was a lazy fucker and sold it damp so werent that great,


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

he is a good bloke lol but i gotta say me piece gboy, at least italy are out as well n you cunts aint qualified for yrs lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dus she sniff mate? coke sex rules!!!


Noooo not at all lol She's cool with pot but very anti everything else lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> he is a good bloke lol but i gotta say me piece gboy, at least italy are out as well n you cunts aint qualified for yrs lolol


Haha fuck Scotland aint qualified for anything since France 1998 lol, I know we are shite I dont try and convince myself otherwise


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

oh n im smoking on Gringo tonight


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

my prob with this gringo sae is that report mate, it seemed to be written abit poor n was one man, the part when he said it even smells when growing put me off a tad, have you smelt the co's growing? ( i know u have lol) or many a strain growin stink to fuck.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

yer gary u CUNT! 

im smoking on sum livers. 

fuking gave one plant a bit of nutes tonight, got the ripen feed bottle muddled up bollox best right on bottles from now. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> my prob with this gringo sae is that report mate, it seemed to be written abit poor n was one man, the part when he said it even smells when growing put me off a tad, have you smelt the co's growing? ( i know u have lol) or many a strain growin stink to fuck.


Thats why im gonna pass cuts out n let ppl decide for emselves lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Noooo not at all lol She's cool with pot but very anti everything else lol


fucking el mate she must be a good girl, cause your a fucking wreckhead lmao how dus she put up with ya, did u tell her u was sniffing at 9am the other day lol....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el mate she must be a great girl, cause your a fucking wreckhead lmao how dus she put up with ya, did u tell her u was sniffing at 9am the other day lmfao.....



shhhhhh


lemmi know sae..... il run that. im low in veg anyways, 
temps 29 today, gunna put a 6" cooltube in veg maybe and run 2x5" extractors with a splitter on it

ducting lunacy, and thers more to come, and thats only the veg tent.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

anyone watch alpha's? trying to load up the lappy with shit to watch, got a show called bitten some zombi/vamp thing anyone seen that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> anyone watch alpha's? trying to load up the lappy with shit to watch, got a show called bitten some zombi/vamp thing anyone seen that?



alphas is a bit gay. BUT OK TO WATCH,
that one errrrr called graceland aint bad.
the 100 is good too


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shhhhhh
> 
> 
> lemmi know sae..... il run that. im low in veg anyways,
> ...


Thats just madness m8, my tent is same size as ur veg tent and I only used about a metre of ducting altogether, looks like u got a lot more than u really need for that one tent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats just madness m8, my tent is same size as ur veg tent and I only used about a metre of ducting altogether, looks like u got a lot more than u really need for that one tent


yeh but im in the loft, ur not, and the white one hanging down is the 5" inlet split to 2x4" running to each tent,

im just gunna buy another blue extractor like i have on flower and sell the 5" rvk/ram i think buy 2x 6" tubes and have done with it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el mate she must be a good girl, cause your a fucking wreckhead lmao how dus she put up with ya, did u tell her u was sniffing at 9am the other day lol....


Lol she doesn't know about it lol she knows my past n would end it in a min if she knew lol she doesn't even smoke pot just let's me. She really keeps me out of trouble lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but im in the loft, ur not, and the white one hanging down is the 5" inlet split to 2x4" running to each tent,
> 
> im just gunna buy another blue extractor like i have on flower and sell the 5" rvk/ram i think buy 2x 6" tubes and have done with it


Told u you would like that blue extractor fan, its a good buy for the price aint it


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol she doesn't know about it lol she knows my past n would end it in a min if she knew lol she doesn't even smoke pot just let's me. She really keeps me out of trouble lol


fucking el relax! just member the drugs will always be there she wont if ya fuck up by the sounds of it.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el relax! just member the drugs will always be there she wont if ya fuck up.......


Haha ah she'll be grand lol tis the one off lol chill the beans cowboy lol just this weekend lol not like it's a constant lol

But thanks for the element of concern


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha ah she'll be grand lol tis the one off lol chill the beans cowboy lol just this weekend lol not like it's a constant lol
> 
> But thanks for the element of concern


lost to much shit to drugs mate, n i quite like ya eu, fat ankled, wanabe irish really cunt lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Told u you would like that blue extractor fan, its a good buy for the price aint it



yeh just about clears the big tent with 1k in around the 30 mark pends on heat, but never goes higher than 32.

just unreal how the smaller veg tent is going to shit, but thers nowt i can do part form leave door open and it STILL hits 30+ fuking doing my nut.

so yeh gunna buy another blue and 2x6" tubes, and either store the other tubes and hoods and etractors or sell or swap gift watever.

wifes gunna go postal if i say ive spent yet MORE money.ffs

my 50-50-100 tent arrived today, only gunna be used for drying, make life easier innit.


lems fucked off it seems, promised everyone smaples of his goodness and BOOM vannished,

fuk me like we say on here u have 1 thing.
your word
tsk tsk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lost to much shit to drugs mate, n i quite like ya eu, fat ankled, wanabe irish really cunt lol


I know u do bud but I'd gotten the coke so I know I'd be able to control myself never had as bad a craving for cola as I did everything else.I fucked up a fair bit with em 2 bud I've not even ate a g yet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh just about clears the big tent with 1k in around the 30 mark pends on heat, but never goes higher than 32.
> 
> just unreal how the smaller veg tent is going to shit, but thers nowt i can do part form leave door open and it STILL hits 30+ fuking doing my nut.
> 
> ...


Thats it, we can all sit and act hard, gangsta, troll ppl etc but at the end of the day all we got on here that keeps us from the rest of the threads on riu is out word, most of us if we say we gonna do something we do it, ive always went outnmy way to stick to that as I know a gd few others have as well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats it, we can all sit and act hard, gangsta, troll ppl etc but at the end of the day all we got on here that keeps us from the rest of the threads on riu is out word, most of us if we say we gonna do something we do it, ive always went outnmy way to stick to that as I know a gd few others have as well



yeh me too man, ive said guys can have stuff, couldnt find it then ordere one new on ebay and had it delivered,

thats what sambo first sai to me yrs ago, on here you have 1 thing... and i have stuck to that thru all the BS and nonsence.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Jun 24, 2014)

is that a tool guide gboy lol im so fucking useless mate that often ill be trying to tighten up jublile clips on the ducting but really im unwinding them lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

lol the one about the baby rapist will have to wait, im smoking on some nice pink weed annd im mashed, so mashed that im laughing my tits off, joke was a bit long winded there were a lot of people i wanted to shoot by the end of it including the team lol some sick fuks around indeed just been watching a doc about generational child abusers ....dancing banjos comes to mind


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

i got some haze off me mate, it's fucking awful. head is banging got a sore throat and only been on it a day!, back on the kush i go.

grow your own, smoke your own, be happy.

pics of dried buds please zeddd, did it come out pink?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> i got some haze off me mate, it's fucking awful. head is banging got a sore throat and only been on it a day!, back on the kush i go.
> 
> grow your own, smoke your own, be happy.
> 
> pics of dried buds please zeddd, did it come out pink?


stained thru deep pink, 41 days....clone only strong.....very dence.....doubt anyones intersted innit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> i got some haze off me mate, it's fucking awful. head is banging got a sore throat and only been on it a day!, back on the kush i go.
> 
> grow your own, smoke your own, be happy.
> 
> pics of dried buds please zeddd, did it come out pink?



thought ud just harvested homeslice?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2014)

zedd u had a vino or 3?

lmao, im off to watch some fargo.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> stained thru deep pink, 41 days....clone only strong.....very dence.....doubt anyones intersted innit


I am..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> zedd u had a vino or 3?
> 
> lmao, im off to watch some fargo.



fukme stranger danger!!!

and i hope not zeDDD ur on the wgon my son!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

at day 37 


sambo020482 said:


> zedd u had a vino or 3?
> 
> lmao, im off to watch some fargo.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

no drink mate just hippy hi on weed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeh and me I know a few a birds that would love a bit a pink weed wouldn't mind a dabble myself lol...how long do u have to leave your soil to cook for?


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

i meant pics of dry buds before you vape them all you tool! nice plant though.

anyone getting a sample?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

this is at day 39


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Aye looks pretty mint that.....one of bills had got red tones to it and the other red and purple might chop the bills this weekend?


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

shit sambo is back with us.

nice to see you about lol

chop the fuckers shawn, early chopped bud is flavour of the month in the uk thread, we're all on the bones of our arses as it were


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

this is day 41 could go a bit longer but wanted to reveg asap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

u just cant hold youself back bizzle, my man ran exo and livers and took them to 10 weeks and it was still cloudy trichs.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2014)

can i have a sample zedd, can u please send it unclinged, un vacd's n stinking as poss, dont risk yaself by going into a postoffice with it just chuck a couple of stamps on it n hope for the best lmao


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

different plants for different grow rooms, sometimes they just take their time, i've had exo go 11 weeks on me, this 7 week stuff is nicer imo.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> can i have a sample zedd, can u please send it unclinged, un vacd's n stinking as poss, dont risk yaself by going into a postoffice with it just chuck a couple of stamps on it n hope for the best lmao



lmfao,,who the fuk wassit who sent that stinky parcel that time?

honest!

im gunna need a vac packer thingy like u had come harvest sambo, wers cheap for em?


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

wankers!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u just cant hold youself back bizzle, my man ran exo and livers and took them to 10 weeks and it was still cloudy trichs.


Read that post again lol im on about the billberrys not the exo one of em is deffo ready now so at weekend will be perfect 8 weeks and she's done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Read that post again lol im on about the billberrys not the exo one of em is deffo ready now so at weekend will be perfect 8 weeks and she's done


NO!



ghb said:


> wankers!


OHHH yeh thats who it was


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> wankers!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> wankers!


So it was u then lol!!! There ye go ic3....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2014)

ghb is getting one with CANNABIS CLONE stamped on all sides


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So it was u then lol!!! There ye go ic3....


easy boyo lol weve all seen the grow pics hail down ffs oh shit i forgot we aint YANKS!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ghb is getting one with CANNABIS CLONE stamped on all sides


Lmao......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just thinking the quicker in get these out the quicker I can get the next lot on the go naaaa mean bread bin tbh they ain't gonna pack much more on but on taking the exo to 9 weeks then I'll be chopping them on my b day which will be nice lol....but I want the bills down now I rekon they're prime for it


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

get them fucking chopped and send me some shawny, a real man of his word! one of the good ones on here cough cough.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Lolol Yeh fuck.it I'm.gonna hang the bitches up 2morra night they've gone far enough don't wanna start losing flavour do I now lol aye youl get your sample matey no probs


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

gonna be some sticky bitches, late haze is awful ask ice!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm quite a fan of the haze and peppery flavours but it has this piney sour smell that I don't want to lose I'm hoping it will come thru in the taste...the nugs are rock hard as well hardest I've ever done even the foxtails are like rocks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

fukoff fn of haze

FUK THAT

i look forward to sempling bizzle.

iknow wat ur syaing tho u just want it out and cash in ya roket.
the last few weeks is horrible as u see teh fruits sooo close. ive got sum nice buds having a qwik look.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeh the last 2-3 weeks is torture when you waiting on it lol fuck it bills coming down 2morra and exo next weekend whoooo hooook lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the last 2-3 weeks is torture when you waiting on it lol fuck it bills coming down 2morra and exo next weekend whoooo hooook lol


u need to get you one of these tents i just got, i havent opened it or anything yet and i still know its mint! ahahaha

good on ya man, beena while now aint it? be gladto get one in myself, killing me this skint lark.
missus even said shes gunna help me trim! fucking progress.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Ive got mine on watering dutys lolol cuz I'm on nights I can't get to em first thing so she does em for me haha....Yeh its been a year mate a fucking year can u believe it but I've got it all back again minus a decent veg set up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ive got mine on watering dutys lolol cuz I'm on nights I can't get to em first thing so she does em for me haha....Yeh its been a year mate a fucking year can u believe it but I've got it all back again minus a decent veg set up


just dont take piss man, mine looks mental with all teh ducting but il rectify that with a new extractor/tubes come harvest.

cantw ait either but not over exited as im smoking exo now and it soon gets boring, more of a qaulity smoe wen i want a smoke rather than shit and paying,

more about the money for me now. fuk smoking


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

the fuck?!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol I'm all about the smoking yeh the best of anything gets boring if you have it everyday but better than paying for shit tho anyday ay I love it man freesmoke and its better than everyone eelse's shit round here ha ha


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> now how am i spose to open up n trust u in pm with a clone exchange mate when u wont even say north,east,west,south of london, its a fucking city of over 10 million lol i live in Buckinghamshire , but i was born in forest gate east london n lived around them parts for a long time, trust works both ways ninja, u been on this thread a good time.


Chill Rambo lol I said south east? I'm south east london mate. Zedd ill send you a pm tomorrow mate. I don't even mind paying extra cause I'm giving you the mission of meeting me. Course can send a mate or something if feel its too risky. I just don't like idea of giving out addresses. 

I'm hoping what's going wrong for me is genetics and not just drying. I gotta say thy smell nice in flower but not the best. Think seeds is abit much down to luck aint it. And fems don't help I'm sure. Hopefully this ugorg which showed itself to be female turns out decent and I've got the cuts ready to go from it straight into the new set up. 

Bodhis sunshine daydream looked nice you guys seen some the pics of it? 13 in a pack so thinking force sex them all having taken cuts and see what turns out the best. Gonna be going through alot of coco lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2014)

im chilled ninja but ya south of the river so no go for me lmao


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

re use the coco ninja!, i use a quarter the a and b of what i usually do, i just upped it to half because they are showing a couple of slight deficiencies. makes life so much easier


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)

What reuse it even when it's all rooted? It shouldn't be so bad once I go back to my smaller 6.5l pots done 10s this time but I like my smaller plants for a scrogg. Next lot should get put under the 600w tomorrow gonna get back from job interview n give the tent a clean then bang em in.

Gimme me a sec ill get this bodhi sunshine pic which has got me wanting to grow em. 13 in a pack gotta find a keeper in there


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

take out the old plant put the new one in it's place, lose maybe a handful of coco each time when you remove the rootball.

coco is a form of hydro remember, a shame to only use it once.


----------



## ninja1 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

looks nice, i didn't like the trimjob they did though, finished bud looks rough as toast man


----------



## zVice (Jun 24, 2014)

Suarez... your fucking teeth are offside again mate

also well done to the greasy greeks...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Suarez is a cunt!!! Yeh every time I've reused coco I've picked all the roots out is this unessasary?


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2014)

this easy mate










plants now (ish)


----------



## zVice (Jun 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Suarez is a cunt!!! Yeh every time I've reused coco I've picked all the roots out is this unessasary?


Careful as you can end up with salt build up depending on how heavy handed you get. I usually just flush a week or 2 with an enzyme, like cannazym or hygrozyme, this facilitates in breaking down dead roots and getting rid of any build up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 24, 2014)

Just got in from work and realised I haven't reset the timer after the leccy went while I was asleep and the lights have come on 3 hours after they're suppose to ffs...shouldn't be a problem like but just pisses me off when shit like that happens that's why I need my digital timer back lol......and bills are ready for the choppin they gonna get it tonight...could let em go another week or so but fuck it...time is money


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

@Saerimmner 
Those B.P's look great, why the guy's didnt make new ones yet is beyond me, the were very sought after too!
Good job, i'd say start to flush next week!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

morning all

fucking el, i wonder what will happen to ol saurez? n why the fek would u do it when ya no its being filmed n watched by millions?

i dont think he will go back to liverpool now tho whatever happens.

lol http://www.joe.ie/sports/betting/a-norwegian-punter-has-just-won-e2000-after-backing-suarez-to-bite-someone-at-the-world-cup-at-1751/


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning all, big rush today to get the veg cupboard sorted and repot the Exo that are coming over to my flower room at the weekend and also flip the Exo scrog to flower as at a lesbo wedding tomorrow, whats everyone else upto?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> @Saerimmner
> Those B.P's look great, why the guy's didnt make new ones yet is beyond me, the were very sought after too!
> Good job, i'd say start to flush next week!


Cheers mate much appreciated, started em on water yesterday and that 1 plant is getting pulled at the weekend to make room for some Exo

Are they not making any more BP seeds at all then or is it just delayed for a while?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, big rush today to get the veg cupboard sorted and repot the Exo that are coming over to my flower room at the weekend and also flip the Exo scrog to flower as at a lesbo wedding tomorrow, whats everyone else upto?


pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

school i went to wa full of homos, teachers and boys, didnt realise til i was older tho ffs.....one of me best mates at school eventually told me when he was 30 that he was gay and that heed fancied me all along PUKE.....never spoke to the cunt to this day fukin degenerate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning cock suckers,
Well its the kids last day of school for the summer holidays so ive got a few more hours of peace before I get stuck with 7 weeks of constant brats lol, jk they arent that bad really and ive got locks on they're bedroom doors so alls good lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> re use the coco ninja!, i use a quarter the a and b of what i usually do, i just upped it to half because they are showing a couple of slight deficiencies. makes life so much easier




ur forgetting cannazym? tunr all the old root shit into suger, 2nd hand coco dont need mollasis.



Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning cock suckers,
> Well its the kids last day of school for the summer holidays so ive got a few more hours of peace before I get stuck with 7 weeks of constant brats lol, jk they arent that bad really and ive got locks on they're bedroom doors so alls good lmao


WHHHHATTT? we still got like 3-4 weeks left?


and bullshit on that reusing coco video, seens how small that rootball is on the part 2? like fuk our would just lift out like that

GHB-email


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pics or it didnt happen lol


Believe you me mate you wouldnt wanna see pics, 2 obese bloke looking ugly mingers getting hitched tomorrow, i dont even particularly want to go but im kinda onbliged as its my g/f`s best mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur forgetting cannazym? tunr all the old root shit into suger, 2nd hand coco dont need mollasis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the school hols are different up here, we stop a few weeks b4 england then start back in august.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Believe you me mate you wouldnt wanna see pics, 2 obese bloke looking ugly mingers getting hitched tomorrow, i dont even particularly want to go but im kinda onbliged as its my g/f`s best mate


Eewww the worst kinda lesbos lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171365243786

look at that extractor??


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171365243786
> 
> look at that extractor??


''sorry i know nothing about this stuff, was left in my nans house after it was rented out
please look at pics''

yeah yeah lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ''sorry i know nothing about this stuff, was left in my nans house after it was rented out
> please look at pics''
> 
> yeah yeah lolol



lol innit, not even a power on the ballast, i rek its a 6 hunni

the xtractor has some sort of sock on it too? silncer i guess? never seen one like that tho


and fuk me trainees stink of catpiss 

in the washer with em! uurgh


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol innit, not even a power on the ballast, i rek its a 6 hunni
> 
> the xtractor has some sort of sock on it too? silncer i guess? never seen one like that tho
> 
> ...


i was thinking that bout the cover on the fan, must be to make it less noisey hay? never seen it before either.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i was thinking that bout the cover on the fan, must be to make it less noisey hay? never seen it before either.



i know i may order just for that! lol

thats a 6" extractor like


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

will a unpaid court fine come up in a crb check?


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur forgetting cannazym? tunr all the old root shit into suger, 2nd hand coco dont need mollasis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to watch the videos on youtube really, it says in the description that i flush with cannazym before and after chop so the plants don't get burned on translant, it helps break down the dead roots and requires you to use less nutes. and yes the video is edited ice but only slightly, the rootball was cut before it got puled buti added no extra coco at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Went out with the cousin last night from England...got home at half 7 this morning lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> will a unpaid court fine come up in a crb check?


pends if its a charge for not paying and u did time...council tax for instance, even tho thats civil

how much charlie u got lft relax/.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pends if its a charge for not paying and u did time...council tax for instance, even tho thats civil
> 
> how much charlie u got lft relax/.



it was just a fine for a public order offence i think they called it, most the fine was paid off but not totally, dunno weather to chase it up or just hope it dont come up in the crb.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was just a fine for a public order offence i think they called it, most the fine was paid off but not totally, dunno weather to chase it up or just hope it dont come up in the crb.


 be spent now mate,

wtf u need a CRB for? cant see ur bald mug working in a fucking nursery lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

CRB? You going back to gainful employment or something as equally ridiculous? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> CRB? You going back to gainful employment or something as equally ridiculous? lol



yeh PE teacher at the local school////


your ducting landed yet sae?

im interested to see how they package the fucker

new bag of coco landed today, good god. getting heavy in that attick, just gotta find sumwe to bury my old rootballs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

Dinner lady?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

the only way rambo would work is to gin access to a unused loft or celler or sumshit o do wat he wanted ther

i reckn he wants to be a security gaurd.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

btw I do have some spare plants for ninja if u still interested but they cost


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh PE teacher at the local school////
> 
> 
> your ducting landed yet sae?
> ...


Kinda, even though the front door was wide open this morning at 9am and i was working wthin 2ft of it apprently ive "missed" the delivery as i "wasnt in" so they have dropped it at the sorting office n gonna go pick it up from there when i run lil un to school


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

just been looking at filters, thinking of going for a Rhino pro, anyone ever had one?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Kinda, even though the front door was wide open this morning at 9am and i was working wthin 2ft of it apprently ive "missed" the delivery as i "wasnt in" so they have dropped it at the sorting office n gonna go pick it up from there when i run lil un to school



courier dropped it ot RM sorting office?

couriers and ur gaff are shit! lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

you have sae, it hadn't seen much action honest (around a year old) must have taken a few knocks and lost it's potency cause it worked fine for me.

ICE MALE LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> you have sae, it hadn't seen much action honest (around a year old) must have taken a few knocks and lost it's potency cause it worked fine for me.
> 
> ICE MALE LOL


oh if you mean that filter you sent it was far too large to fit into my cupboard so i sold it to Lemon, bought a cheap filter to replace it, lasted 7 weeks, bought another to replace that, lasted 6 weeks so now im just gonna buy a decent one n have done with it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just been looking at filters, thinking of going for a Rhino pro, anyone ever had one?


we just got this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251301954533

cheapest rhino i could find 6"
the diffrence with pro and hobby is the length of the filter, parantly.


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

you asshat, i was hoping you wern't slagging my filter off! i can't help but say you deserve it! rhinos kick ass!

mail ice!

btw i have an 8" hobby, i should have got the pro, if you can do it, they last so much longer and don't choke the fan as much.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> courier dropped it ot RM sorting office?
> 
> couriers and ur gaff are shit! lol


RM sorting office, yeah they dont like getting out of their vans, walking across a car park then up in the lift in case no-one is at home so they just dont bother lol,


ghb said:


> you asshat, i was hoping you wern't slagging my filter off! i can't help but say you deserve it! rhinos kick ass!
> 
> mail ice!


nah not slagging it off, never even got to try it as was too large lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh if you mean that filter you sent it was far too large to fit into my cupboard so i sold it to Lemon, bought a cheap filter to replace it, lasted 7 weeks, bought another to replace that, lasted 6 weeks so now im just gonna buy a decent one n have done with it lol


The filter I got off u last yr was a Rhino pro m8, I used it in my old tent and it was fine couldnt smell a thing off my 9 plants, but its too big for my new tent so its sitting boxed up my loft, I aint even using a filter now I dont seem to need one justa few ona blocks around the house but even without em I only get a very faint smell of green and thats in the grow room,


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

you coulda made it work, just would have had no room for plants lol. lovely set up just no room for budddzz 

gary i have a feeling you will be reaching for a filter pretty soon, your plants are only just starting the resin production, i'm sure with the strains you got in there if you leave the filter off people in the hebredes will be grassing you up lad


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> we just got this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251301954533
> 
> cheapest rhino i could find 6"
> the diffrence with pro and hobby is the length of the filter, parantly.


yeah the "hobby" ones only have a 30mm thick bed of carbon n last about a year maybe, the "pro" ones have a 50mm thick bed n last about 2 years normally apprantly


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah the "hobby" ones only have a 30mm thick bed of carbon n last about a year maybe, the "pro" ones have a 50mm thick bed n last about 2 years normally apprantly



aparantly yeh

pends how much u hammer it with using it at its max i guess?

that shitty buddha one lasted 4 weeks maxed out x4 lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

aint them mountin air filters spose to be some of the best? never used em just from what ive read.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> you coulda made it work, just would have had no room for plants lol. lovely set up just no room for budddzz
> 
> gary i have a feeling you will be reaching for a filter pretty soon, your plants are only just starting the resin production, i'm sure with the strains you got in there if you leave the filter off people in the hebredes will be grassing you up lad


Yeah I will be putting a filter on in the nxt week or 2, but my last grow I didnt bother all the way thru with exo and it was fine, but to be safe I am fitting a filter just need to buy a smaller one as the pro is massive


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

i heard they are good too rambo but in my 4 years of using a rhino i have never had smells outside the grow room(except my first grow where there was a hole in the ducting after the filter  the street stank!). i replace the filters with the bulbs so the most they do is 3-4 grows, i see no reason to buy anything else.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> aint them mountin air filters spose to be some of the best? never used em just from what ive read.



seen teh fucking price?

hydro uses them.
i may buy one,
few weeks and i can get wtf i want.

just on the phone to a lad i sold 3 g of exo to for 25 qwid
hes like ahh taken eraly that blah blah, eh dont know i gro he thinks i have pals who do, anwyays.

hes like this si early this, im like WTF. he like i know my weed and im like shutup man that 10week 2 days exo

fools


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

everyone seems to be an expert these days eh, must be even worse in yankee land all them cunts with their jars and loupes!.

my mates line is " don't worry about me barb, i'll smoke any old shite" that is the attitude.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pends if its a charge for not paying and u did time...council tax for instance, even tho thats civil
> 
> how much charlie u got lft relax/.


Still a g left of the 2g n i got 2 packages today...great thing I've I feel fine everyone else was drinking n is fooked lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tired out after a long walk


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2014)

this vid is 3 weeks ago, i have been putting off harvesting for 2, jst can't face it alone!.






taking the plunge in a minute you should see how nasty these plants are looking now!, the cheese is ok but the other two all over the place. wish me luck.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> seen teh fucking price?
> 
> hydro uses them.
> i may buy one,
> ...


3g of 10wk+ exo for 25 n hes moaning, u should take it bloody back ice n tell em to buy better for that price.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

how much light u got in that room G/? loving the built in wardrbes, storage i suppose? any problems with moisture with sink been in ther? or just turn water of at the stop cok?



rambo22 said:


> 3g of 10wk+ exo for 25 n hes moaning, u should take it bloody back ice n tell em to buy better for that price.


yeh every fuckers a expert nowadays. lol

cantw ait to chop mine get sum money bak in the bank, killing me this lol

couldnt give a shit aboyt teh smoking part i just want the cash, i have a huge jar im gnna fill, then keep topping it up each harvest,everything else gets sold,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> this vid is 3 weeks ago, i have been putting off harvesting for 2, jst can't face it alone!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some fuckin monsters them man. gert lush like


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Pills arrived but not the cunting 2 bugatti I wanted but 2 pink n 2 green I'll post pics later after I make shit of this lad on agora


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 3g of 10wk+ exo for 25 n hes moaning, u should take it bloody back ice n tell em to buy better for that price.





[email protected] said:


> Pills arrived but not the cunting 2 bugatti I wanted but 2 pink n 2 green I'll post pics later after I make shit of this lad on agora



so u got 4 diffrent ones rather than 2 buggattis?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pills arrived but not the cunting 2 bugatti I wanted but 2 pink n 2 green I'll post pics later after I make shit of this lad on agora


wankers, did they even send ya a extra pill or owt for the fuck up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

i ordered 10 blue androids this week got 10 orange wifi's and half dozen red chupachups for nixy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i ordered 10 blue androids this week got 10 orange wifi's and half dozen red chupachups for nixy!


THEY GOTTAHOOK U UP REALLY FOR NOT GETTING WHATS ADVERTISED


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wankers, did they even send ya a extra pill or owt for the fuck up?


Yeah I got 4 instead of just the 2...I'll post a pic hold on a sec


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i ordered 10 blue androids this week got 10 orange wifi's and half dozen red chupachups for nixy!


Lol no word of a lie I think a got a few coins for that lol 


Pills


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

they're from the same makers, i'm not arsed as they're same milligram dose 6 free will do me nicely lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

The packaging was impeccable but I ordered bugatti lol wankers not gonna drop the 4 but tbh I'm bored of it already lol fucking impulsive fuck that I am lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

lol i was joking with my pal the other day. what did we do before pillreports lol. we shovelled E's down our necks without a care in the world. that's what.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i was joking with my pal the other day. what did we do before pillreports lol. we shovelled E's down our necks without a care in the world. that's what.


Same lol didn't know about pill report till last week lol id alway bought 5 seen how fast n hard I came up b4 I took a second unless I knew it then I'd double drop the shiz

If these fuckers have any speed in em imma sell em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

aye fuck a speedy E, fuck speed in general. we've got e's with ice cream cones printed on em doing the rounds up north at the moment. in white or pink lol

i was told that .1 of a gram is a dose for normal adults the gurn and eye ball rolling etc is your body basically OD'ing on a poison. the more over the .1 the more severe the 'symptoms' lol. try double dropping those 220's you'd be messed reet up.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh and me I know a few a birds that would love a bit a pink weed wouldn't mind a dabble myself lol...how long do u have to leave your soil to cook for?


i make it so it can b used immediately, cant b fuked to have to wait 6 weeks so i use fewer hot products like blood and more slow release shiz and lots of compost tea and airing and turning the soil, the compost tea is the key makes it instantly useable


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

them 220s im chewing me face off with the first one so fuck double dropping them, them androids are some strong pills i had the green ones a while back, me n mate had 8 he munched his 4 but i only managed 3 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

aye i did 2 n a half of the green ones with a mate a while back. fully nutted for hours. 

bit pr0n for the afternoon.
  
livers just getting the first few hairs turning.
  
 
fireballs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

yeh thats the one i want that fireballs.
looks niiice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

i've spotted a selfed pip mind ice. know how you hate them.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

seem to be having no trouble with uploading now im on tor.....compost tea at 1 hour


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

healthy lowers, i keep these bottom leaves for diagnostics, i gave a tea feed to this SLH cut after this photo


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

top of same plant


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

day 37^^^^^^ SLH z cut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

not knocking, but have those fans got tea splashed on them? looks like PM or something?!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

not pm Don its diatomaceous earth from when i had thrips


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

tea would eat pm, plants only get pm when they re stressed and the enviro is fuked imo, never had it with organics


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

i will take some more tonite at day 44


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

ah DE i see. aye that stuff makes a mess. i top dressed my pots with it and it literally just made a hard layer across the top of the coco. watering was a reet ballache.

I think PM is systemic & only shows when the environment is right. once it's in, it's in. I've shut shop to get rid before. it's no fun. pm and fungus gnats are the worst shit that can happen to your grow imo. nightmare to get shot of.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Afternoon chaps just got up....nice plants lads looking shweeet as a usual

Yeh if I haven't gotta let the soil cook think I'll buy the gear this weekend then I can start knocking it up. Ever since I started growing I've wanted to go all organic but always felt like a big step but fuck it I'm taking the plunge man...oh me ascorbic acid came this morning as well so I'll be using that on my next feed see how much it pH's down like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

id put a funnel in the medium before covering the soil with anything, then u can just feed thru the funnel
saves fucking about

the dog is frosting like fuk don, very nice, il keep eyes out for nanners, and one seed aint shit. how far thru was that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

it didn't work anyway man the gnats just took to using the drain holes on the bottom to get into the roots. little bastards. 

which or rather who's cut did you get of the dog? the one pip in my fireballs i noticed at about 7 weeks i'm going to nip it out and dissect it tonight.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it didn't work anyway man the gnats just took to using the drain holes on the bottom to get into the roots. little bastards.
> 
> which or rather who's cut did you get of the dog? the one pip in my fireballs i noticed at about 7 weeks i'm going to nip it out and dissect it tonight.


wasent a cut was a fem seedling.
like i say i wouldnt mind that fireball,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Afternoon chaps just got up....nice plants lads looking shweeet as a usual
> 
> Yeh if I haven't gotta let the soil cook think I'll buy the gear this weekend then I can start knocking it up. Ever since I started growing I've wanted to go all organic but always felt like a big step but fuck it I'm taking the plunge man...oh me ascorbic acid came this morning as well so I'll be using that on my next feed see how much it pH's down like


sounds good man, hit me up for a tea recipe when u need one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wasent a cut was a fem seedling.
> like i say i wouldnt mind that fireball,


lets have a gander at it then man!

I'm holding this cut for a while, til i'[ve cut some buds down and made sure it's not peppered throughout with pips. i doubt it is but...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Sound man will do. can't wait to get cracking with it....I like using clay pebbles as well might whack a few of them in the soil as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

@ ice that ducting arrived in a medium sized box bout the size of a pc tower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeh common Ice let's have a butchers at your dog then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Thats my exo mum lol....spot the fan leaf..that was a few days ago she's hanging even more now....next run don't know whether just to do 5 or 6 that size?

Lol never even added a pic.....#stoned


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

theres no pic bizz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol I know too much smoke I think hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

i can see the pic shawny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh common Ice let's have a butchers at your dog then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeh just had to edit it...don't think there is a single fan leaf left on her lol proper N whore...that's why I wanna go super soil and let nature take over


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

that dog is aboot 3 weeks in after a 8 week veg my oh my did she shoot up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

That's why I'm a fan of the long veg you get beasty plants that yield big....looks nice so far man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's why I'm a fan of the long veg you get beasty plants that yield big....looks nice so far man


3 weeks in just noticed @


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

fuk me wer is everyone?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2014)

innit just, went dead


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

was just reading this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-28014069 going to war over a film now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> was just reading this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-28014069 going to war over a film now lol


ok to do red dawn tho wer korea takes over the states?

lol
hypocracy


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ok to do red dawn tho wer korea takes over the states?
> 
> lol
> hypocracy


wasnt reddawn the ruskies? loved that film tho both the origanal n the remake, the first was better tho imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/

na


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> was just reading this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-28014069 going to war over a film now lol


doubt it mate the whole N korea bs is staged imo, theres no way its various leaders would have survived if the yanks wanted em out, u got a real james bond baddy with crazy look and nukes.....not these days, not unless he serves a very important service like a point of focus or distraction.....but hollywood could be bombed off the planet and weed be no worse off.... jewish lie factory imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

PESKY JEWS!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> doubt it mate the whole N korea bs is staged imo, theres no way its various leaders would have survived if the yanks wanted em out, u got a real james bond baddy with crazy look and nukes.....not these days, not unless he serves a very important service like a point of focus or distraction.....but hollywood could be bombed off the planet and weed be no worse off.... jewish lie factory imo


lmao i was joking zedd....

if they had the means which they aint it would have happend a long time ago, still we did or the yanks more so got there arse's kicked in the forgotten war, i.e the Korean war, the us wanted to nuke em didnt they? that old general carnt member his name.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/
> 
> na


was the origanal the russians then ice? another remake i thought was worth a watch was that i spit on ya grave liked that new one.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> was the origanal the russians then ice? another remake i thought was worth a watch was that i spit on ya grave liked that new one.


yeh

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087985/

so ur not going mad..



rambo22 said:


> ? that old general carnt member his name.


custer?


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

where's the pink tings @zeddd ? dying to see em...

@Don Gin and Ton heard good them about the wifi's, waiting on some gold bars, supposedly the successors. 
the wifi's, dominos and gold bars are all supposed to be 200+, the chups are about 100, but same source I believe

also got a g of the oiliest, buttery white, absolutely stunning, no jitters


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

i threw some up a few pages back, heres day 39


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087985/
> 
> ...


thank fuck lol

think cluster was the red indians? mcarther or something like like was the bloke who wanted to nuke the north koreans me thinks.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

smells like sweet and sour sauce frm the chinky with turkish delight....very strong


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smells like sweet and sour sauce frm the chinky with turkish delight....very strong


looks delicous, nice dark pink, whats the lineage?

* apologies if you've already said, I've given up on going back through pages since the switchover


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> where's the pink tings @zeddd ? dying to see em...
> 
> @Don Gin and Ton heard good them about the wifi's, waiting on some gold bars, supposedly the successors.
> the wifi's, dominos and gold bars are all supposed to be 200+, the chups are about 100, but same source I believe
> ...


howdy vice, good to see ya about mate.

wheres that white come from what vender? purely for reseach purpose's off course lol sounds nice.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Just chopped the billberrys now I'm sat in the van on the way to work and my hands fuckin reek man lol all I did was the pull most of the fans off was in a bit of a rush.... some serious sticky icky and very heavy buds are dense as fook ill wahavk some pics on later when I get home


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

wife said on harvest im "ALLOWED" TO SPED 300 ON COINS.

should be interesting


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just chopped the billberrys now I'm sat in the van on the way to work and my hands fuckin reek man lol all I did was the pull most of the fans off was in a bit of a rush.... some serious sticky icky and very heavy buds are dense as fook ill wahavk some pics on later when I get home


did u clone that billberry biz?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Slippery slope lol....wouldn't mind getting a few me sen like and having a dabble.....everyone in the van keeps sniffin up with a funny face on em lolol this bill fuckin stinks

Yes Rambo took cuts off both so I got em for keeps if theyre good


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Slippery slope lol....wouldn't mind getting a few me sen like and having a dabble.....everyone in the van keeps sniffin up with a funny face on em lolol this bill fuckin stinks


thats exactly what the darknet is to a person who likes quality drugs whatever ya choice is, a slippery slope lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy vice, good to see ya about mate.
> 
> wheres that white come from what vender? purely for reseach purpose's off course lol sounds nice.


you too bud, you got another grow on the go yet?
fpuk, you know of him? been reading some long confusing stories between him and ukwhite...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha Yeh it sure is mate too many quality drugs to choose from shit could get a bit lionel (messi)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

yeh ima bust some orders come harvest,. they should have reopened reg then


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

My landlord is being a dick and he won't sell me anymore electric... My metre is the electrocard type and I've heard allsorts of methods something to do with freezers, cutting cards and selotaping them :s can anyone help me out before my electric goes because my landlords electric cards are coded to the metre and I can't purchase them off anyone but him as I assume this is just a method to keep track of energy usage as he owns a lot of property's and probably pays directly to the company via direct debit and his tenants purchase off him , PLEASE HELP UK GROWERS!!


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

sambs, you seen this ev0lution market? seems to be picking up. very slick UI and quick as fuck. not a whole lot of uk vendors yet but getting busier


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> you too bud, you got another grow on the go yet?
> fpuk, you know of him? been reading some long confusing stories between him and ukwhite...


getting there vice getting there mate, aint all me own n im doing the all the work but its a grow of sorts with a pal, i know u no ya white thats what got me interested in that post, ive heard of ukwhite but not the other, is he new? always found them new good vendors would send out the turbo to start or in sample, some of the best ive had was from new vendors.


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> My landlord is being a dick and he won't sell me anymore electric... My metre is the electrocard type and I've heard allsorts of methods something to do with freezers, cutting cards and selotaping them :s can anyone help me out before my electric goes because my landlords electric cards are coded to the metre and I can't purchase them off anyone but him as I assume this is just a method to keep track of energy usage as he owns a lot of property's and probably pays directly to the company via direct debit and his tenants purchase off him , PLEASE HELP UK GROWERS!!


he's onto you mate, clear up and clean out lolz


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> sambs, you seen this ev0lution market? seems to be picking up. very slick UI and quick as fuck. not a whole lot of uk vendors yet but getting busier


yeah ive heard of it vice, alot of these new sites are catching on to the mistakes of previous sites n making good on em, member back in the day geezer old farmers market? or have u seen the state of silkroad2 fucking disgrace to the name.....


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> he's onto you mate, clear up and clean out lolz


Nah it's ok there's nothing here but he's heard what I do now he wants it out he's just tryna make me leave cuz he don't like me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Nah it's ok there's nothing here but he's heard what I do now he wants it out he's just tryna make me leave cuz he don't like me


pop open that black case, both seals on each end, u can be gentle and bend em open without damaging to recose them or just cut it

then under the mtre ther is anothe rpanel and open it

4 screws, loop one end to the other with thick cable but make sure all lekki is off first and done


if u took the lead seals of caefully reapply them

that balck box is to prvent tampering


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> getting there vice getting there mate, aint all me own n im doing the all the work but its a grow of sorts with a pal, i know u no ya white thats what got me interested in that post, ive heard of ukwhite but not the other, is he new? always found them new good vendors would send out the turbo to start or in sample, some of the best ive had was from new vendors.


my understanding is ukwhite turned up claiming to be fpuk from the original sr1, that was until fpuk showed up claiming to be himself, there hasn't really been a big issue between them, as neither of them can prove it. the original pgp key was destroyed during the seizure (due to paranoia I assume). however after looking at the reviews and also analysing the text it seemed to me that fp was telling the truth and was in fact the original. my only other theory is that it was originally the two of them together and they split up. who knows... but the shit received was pure rocket fuel. silky smooth between the fingers, nice shine, slow warm numbing (not that sharp cold lido shit).


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> My landlord is being a dick and he won't sell me anymore electric... My metre is the electrocard type and I've heard allsorts of methods something to do with freezers, cutting cards and selotaping them :s can anyone help me out before my electric goes because my landlords electric cards are coded to the metre and I can't purchase them off anyone but him as I assume this is just a method to keep track of energy usage as he owns a lot of property's and probably pays directly to the company via direct debit and his tenants purchase off him , PLEASE HELP UK GROWERS!!



Come on growers I need help ASAP


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Come on growers I need help ASAP


Ice already answered u


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

dont rent a place that ya landord is in control of the leccy n try grow????

or just read n follow ice's guide to rigging the metre.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont rent a place that ya landord is in control of the leccy n try grow????
> 
> or just read n follow ice's guide to rigging the metre.


Thats just too much common sense for this guy by the looks of it mate lol


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pop open that black case, both seals on each end, u can be gentle and bend em open without damaging to recose them or just cut it
> 
> then under the mtre ther is anothe rpanel and open it
> 
> ...



Is there any other way? Without tampering with the metre? Maby jus trick the metre with out actually by-passing it. I don't feel comfortable playing around with electric! An also does anyone know if it is an arestable offence to tamper with the metre? Or jus a fine?


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

I am not growing in this place!! It's is my home!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> my understanding is ukwhite turned up claiming to be fpuk from the original sr1, that was until fpuk showed up claiming to be himself, there hasn't really been a big issue between them, as neither of them can prove it. the original pgp key was destroyed during the seizure (due to paranoia I assume). however after looking at the reviews and also analysing the text it seemed to me that fp was telling the truth and was in fact the original. my only other theory is that it was originally the two of them together and they split up. who knows... but the shit received was pure rocket fuel. silky smooth between the fingers, nice shine, slow warm numbing (not that sharp cold lido shit).


alot of that happend after sr1 went down people claiming to other good vendors n wasnt the fact, i use to fucking love that shit mate researching the vendor checking the keys etc but i aint ordered anything for time vice.

how much ya pay for that g of the turbo mate?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Is there any other way? Without tampering with the metre? Maby jus trick the metre with out actually by-passing it. I don't feel comfortable playing around with electric! An also does anyone know if it is an arestable offence to tamper with the metre? Or jus a fine?


Its an offence mate its classed as theft and can in cases be a custodial sentence, but who cares stop being a pussy and rig that shit up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fucking desperate for a drink 2nite but skint as fuck, arrgghhh. Running outta smoke as well this is gonna be a fun week, dont get paid till monday.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking desperate for a drink 2nite but skint as fuck, arrgghhh. Running outta smoke as well this is gonna be a fun week, dont get paid till monday.


lock yaself in a room mate u no what ya like with no smoke lol

and dont forget ya lucky git summer hols for the kids for you nowlolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> Is there any other way? Without tampering with the metre? Maby jus trick the metre with out actually by-passing it. I don't feel comfortable playing around with electric! An also does anyone know if it is an arestable offence to tamper with the metre? Or jus a fine?


dunno if ther national grud seals yes if not then no ...

by law he cant not let u have access to electric?

yeh summer hols gaz woohooo 
no smoke woooohoooo


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

My last ak47 crop got robbed while drying aswell jus fort I'd keep ev1 updated , Fukin screwin!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lock yaself in a room mate u no what ya like with no smoke lol
> 
> and dont forget ya lucky scot summer hols for the kids for you now lolol


Fuck u ginger bollocks im no worse without weed than u are wen u on one of ur benders lmao
And dont remind me about summer hols, I cant be arsed no money and kids off school is a recipe for disaster, gonna be whingy little brats till I get paid and can do summit with them lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> alot of that happend after sr1 went down people claiming to other good vendors n wasnt the fact, i use to fucking love that shit mate researching the vendor checking the keys etc but i aint ordered anything for time vice.
> 
> how much ya pay for that g of the turbo mate?


was about 90 + delivery, it's not as good as the wash, but close


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

And to make things worse I aint due to harvest till a week b4 they start back school so no chance of making some cash off my crop to do summit with the kids, but suppose that will pay for our october hols down south.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> was about 90 + delivery, it's not as good as the wash, but close


thats a fucking nice price for the turbo mate, u had the washed stuff then acetone washed? thats some bloody nice sniff only had it the once was 130 a g tho!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And to make things worse I aint due to harvest till a week b4 they start back school so no chance of making some cash off my crop to do summit with the kids, but suppose that will pay for our october hols down south.


im dreading it meself n i only got 1 in skool, me sister has got the whole 6wks planned out with shit for me niece was telling me last wk when she was up to visit made me feel a big FAIL lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> My last ak47 crop got robbed while drying aswell jus fort I'd keep ev1 updated , Fukin screwin!!



lol? who by? wer from? lol?what?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im dreading it meself n i only got 1 in skool, me sister has got the whole 6wks planned out with shit for me niece was telling me last wk when she was up to visit made me feel a big FAIL lmao


I know that feeling man, I took the kids on hol to spain last month so they not going away anywhere during the school hols, all they're friends either going away or to summer clubs and shit but I just cant afford it this year things are tight right now. Hopefully the weather is gd and we can make the most of the parks and things


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol? who by? wer from? lol?what?


U got a cheek to lol at that ya cunt lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I know that feeling man, I took the kids on hol to spain last month so they not going away anywhere during the school hols, all they're friends either going away or to summer clubs and shit but I just cant afford it this year things are tight right now. Hopefully the weather is gd and we can make the most of the parks and things



yeh u can go park and play footie with all te buckfast bottles and old stanley blades.



Garybhoy11 said:


> U got a cheek to lol at that ya cunt lmao


mwaaa? i only losta 25k harvest, fukaalll water of a duks bak

hahaha
was more commenting on the matter of fact ish wway he said it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh u can go park and play footie with all te buckfast bottles and old stanley blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im in the posh end mate, we got jack d bottles and lock backs, get it right ya muppet


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

That's the bills I rekon in the winter the purple one will go completely purple


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

bizzle u can see them clear trichs form teh pic, like glass homeslice.

looks nice mind
fruity

and gary if your sis the posh end, then holy fuk..
oh fuk need to water me shit bbs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the bills I rekon in the winter the purple one will go completely purple


Looks fucking lovely mate, nice sticky looking buds


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

well my parks not actually mine lol spose they belong to bucks council but they are very nice n no broken bottles or needles at least lol me local one has a helipad aswel, not that i would ever go up in one of them things mind.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the bills I rekon in the winter the purple one will go completely purple


i like how ripe thats looking at barely 8wks!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeh she could go another 2 weeks but fuck it they're ready lol plus they got a real nice smell to em very dank just hope it don't disappear when they dry out like some strains do


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh she could go another 2 weeks but fuck it they're ready lol plus they got a real nice smell to em very dank just hope it don't disappear when they dry out like some strains do


dunno bout 2? a week maybe more but to me that looks good to go lol 

all in the smoking after the dry i suppose tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeh that's what I thought they're deffo ready for the picking lol....that's the one mate proofs in the pudding this time next week it'll be ready for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Well the green pills are green routh 66 which are suppose to be pretty nice but I can't find much on what I think a red redbull so not sure on em might just do the routh 66 when I pop em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

they do look fruity as fuk shaweny, just keep tabs and dont let em go flacid like early shit often can.

my exo have another few weeks easy, still lots of fat white hairs

so afte rthe 2 week ripen a week or 2 water takes me to 10 weeks


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well the green pills are green routh 66 which are suppose to be pretty nice but I can't find much on what I think a red redbull so not sure on em might just do the routh 66 when I pop em


i was just bout to post bout ya, surrounded by class a's nowdays no love for riu lol deffo aint been keeping that post count up since ya been corrupted by the darknet lmao

you dropped one yet relax?

that redbull does it have ''redbull'' printed on it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

i fucking stink of weed now, arrghh

start feeding naked,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeh man I'll keeps tabs alright lol.....think the rest of mine will go near enuf 10 week


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i fucking stink of weed now, arrghh
> 
> start feeding naked,


You'll scare the poor plants mate...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> I am not growing in this place!! It's is my home!


Ooooooo well he can't refuse you power bud...ain't you a yank? You lads have waaaay 2 many laws protecting your right to use all the damn power you want once u pay for it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> You'll scare the poor plants mate...



watcha chattin? u know pissin on em works yo!

oh iskalash is teh states?

fuk him then


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeh weird one that won't let u have more electric wtf is that all about


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fucking playstation network is down now, cant even get an online game of fifa ffs whats the world coming to,
Ice this is why I liked xbox none of this servers going down pish happened


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't wait yo get a new Xbox I'm after a SNES as well with street fighter 2 turbo lol would be good for the crack now and again


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait yo get a new Xbox I'm after a SNES as well with street fighter 2 turbo lol would be good for the crack now and again


I want the xbox one now this ps4 is ok but not as gd as id hoped, still want an old n64 console with the goldeneye game, I wasted days of my childhood on that game when I was in the childens units.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i was just bout to post bout ya, surrounded by class a's nowdays no love for riu lol deffo aint been keeping that post count up since ya been corrupted by the darknet lmao
> 
> you dropped one yet relax?
> 
> that redbull does it have ''redbull'' printed on it?


Haha Aww does rambo miss his irish buddy lol don't worry bud I'll be back once I've done all these drugs lol gf hasn't even gone to Germany yet n I've some selection already haha just waiting on
.5 n imma done... Till I buy a load of hash but man its easy n safe as fuck getting class as delivered...imagine how much money I could make selling good quality coke over here!! Nah bud it's like a red/salmon colour with the bull printed on one side of em. N a line for halfing one the other but the quality of the press is impeccable as was the stealth, shit arrived in a sealed up porn double vac with Mbb very pleased you'd never receive a broken pill.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait yo get a new Xbox I'm after a SNES as well with street fighter 2 turbo lol would be good for the crack now and again


u can emulators for free for the snes mate, most come with every game or near too for them old consoles too, i quite like the xbox one over the ps4 for next gen tho tbh, only just completed the missions on gta5 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait yo get a new Xbox I'm after a SNES as well with street fighter 2 turbo lol would be good for the crack now and again


Dude I was playing playing duke nukem the last day haha have a Sega emulator on the lippy n all...bit of a hipster for the retro consoles n games.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

slh at 44 days


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking playstation network is down now, cant even get an online game of fifa ffs whats the world coming to,
> Ice this is why I liked xbox none of this servers going down pish happened



its not just u fukface, did u get your update yesterday?

it was advertised.

pff osome yellowing ther zedd, deffo fucked.



rambo22 said:


> u can emulators for free for the snes mate, most come with every game or near too for them old consoles too, i quite like the xbox one over the ps4 for next gen tho tbh, only just completed the missions on gta5 lol


i have a cfw ps3, got eevry snes,nes,sega,amiga,atari. bbc, game installed.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

same beans as the pink one, this is more chem at day 44


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its not just u fukface, did u get your update yesterday?
> 
> it was advertised.
> 
> pff osome yellowing ther zedd, deffo fucked.


Yes it updated yesterday mate to 1.72 software, that was suppose to stabilise it,

But I also heard they just released a 1st come 1st served beta for the new battlefield game and thats whats crashed the servers, either way I care not what the cause is but I want it fixed soon lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

One thing I love about the coke is no come down really nice but I will say my 2g bag is very moreish but the rest are quite manageable.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yes it updated yesterday mate to 1.72 software, that was suppose to stabilise it,
> 
> But I also heard they just released a 1st come 1st served beta for the new battlefield game and thats whats crashed the servers, either way I care not what the cause is but I want it fixed soon lol



no the beta is hardline u have to apply. OHH its closed,

looks fucking sik!

getting new ps4 in few weeks, muahaha

xbone by end of yr only allowed to buy exclusives for that tho







so yeh gettig new ps4 if only for gta and this, 

thers some slik shit cummin out tho....


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha Aww does rambo miss his irish buddy lol don't worry bud I'll be back once I've done all these drugs lol gf hasn't even gone to Germany yet n I've some selection already haha just waiting on
> .5 n imma done... Till I buy a load of hash but man its easy n safe as fuck getting class as delivered...imagine how much money I could make selling good quality coke over here!! Nah bud it's like a red/salmon colour with the bull printed on one side of em. N a line for halfing one the other but the quality of the press is impeccable as was the stealth, shit arrived in a sealed up porn double vac with Mbb very pleased you'd never receive a broken pill.


lolol course i noticed when u aint about your part of the fucking furniture in the uk thread nowday lolol

all the reports of redbull pills ive been looking at have the redbull name stamped on it, i dunno why they gotta change the stamp all the bloody time we aint all kids who need a new stamp each time, many of us are just fucking wreckheads lol n wana get wrecked n no that pills gonna do it like the last fucking stamp....


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

that battlefield hardlines looks sweet as ice, why do u need a new ps4 tho? i thought u had one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol course i noticed when u aint about your part of the fucking furniture in the uk thread nowday lolol
> 
> all the reports of redbull pills ive been looking at have the redbull name stamped on it, i dunno why they gotta change the stamp all the bloody time we aint all kids who need a new stamp each time, many of us are just fucking wreckheads lol n wana get wrecked n no that pills gonna do it like the last fucking stamp....


Here's what I've managed to find...
http://eve-rave.ch/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27775&start=25


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what I've managed to find...
> http://eve-rave.ch/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27775&start=25


thats all good ya twat but i dont speak german lol is that german? n them pills they talking bout do have the name redbull printed on em? they look kinda dirty tbh not saying that speckled dirty look carnt be good sumtimes mind.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=redbull pills


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

And here http://www.xtcpillen.groenzorg.eu/pillreports/pink-redbull-roze-redbulls/


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And here http://www.xtcpillen.groenzorg.eu/pillreports/pink-redbull-roze-redbulls/


they look more like your pills, report seems good enough?

was u sharing ya coke with the drinkers last night then when ya went out?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they look more like your pills, report seems good enough?
> 
> was u sharing ya coke with the drinkers last night then when ya went out?


Fuck no man my coke lol my cousin wanted some but I'd only brought maybe, 5 out with me n tbh I was fucking flying...flying!!!

I say I'll only be taking the green routh ones but once I'm buzzing I wont be able to resist n can see myself eating em 2 n don't worry I'll be sure to let everyone on here know how good it is lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck no man my coke lol my cousin wanted some but I'd only brought maybe, 5 out with me n tbh I was fucking flying...flying!!!
> 
> I say I'll only be taking the green routh ones but once I'm buzzing I wont be able to resist n can see myself eating em 2 n don't worry I'll be sure to let everyone on here know how good it is lol


i have some sharing probs with that shit too lmao '' just popping to the shop peoples'' n ill rack out a line of sorts in the palm of me hand on the way lol

u do wana be abit carefull with them unreported pills tho mind, speeds a cheap drug n is a cut of many along with all them nuttys rc's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Nah man they had drink pffft lol but I did waaaay 2 much lol the red bull seem to be circulating in Germany n seem to be grand so fuck it imma go buzzing with the telly lol gonna be a nice little holiday this lol

http://www.drogen-info-berlin.de/htm/hochdosierte_mdma_pillen.html


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man they had drink pffft lol but I did waaaay 2 much lol the red bull seem to be circulating in Germany n seem to be grand so fuck it imma go buzzing with the telly lol gonna be a nice little holiday this lol
> 
> http://www.drogen-info-berlin.de/htm/hochdosierte_mdma_pillen.html


can u read n spk german then relax? what with the missus n that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> can u read n spk german then relax? what with the missus n that.


Easier to translate the page but yeah I can understand more than I speak but am by no means fluent...her parents don't speak English so I thought I'd make a lil effort....heck she's been in ireland 10+ years so has a funny german irish accent lol kinda weird tbh lol thought she was south African when I first met her but I was pissed when I met her lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Easier to translate the page but yeah I can understand more than I speak but am by no means fluent...her parents don't speak English so I thought I'd make a lil effort....heck she's been in ireland 10+ years so has a funny german irish accent lol kinda weird tbh lol thought she was south African when I first met her but I was pissed when I met her lol


i spent quite a bit of time in SA n deffo that accent gets mistaken for many others, off topic but did ya no the afriakaans of SA are the most imbred race/people of the world, me SA born mate wasnt happy when i was pissed out me nut n telling him that lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sure the irish would give em a run for their money bud (sadly it's true) my mother was a psychiatric nurse for years and from all the travellers (gypsies) inbreeding they had alot of mentally disabled children, this was so common they referred to it as O'Briens syndrome (O'brien is a popular traveller name btw)


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i spent quite a bit of time in SA n deffo that accent gets mistaken for many others, off topic but did ya no the afriakaans of SA are the most imbred race/people of the world, me SA born mate wasnt happy when i was pissed out me nut n telling him that lmao


u sure its not the pygmies mate, they dont look like theyve got out much....met em on rwanda/uganda border


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep pissing myself at this kids expression lol I'm still the same around kids hahaha
hahaha
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5529802?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u sure its not the pygmies mate, they dont look like theyve got out much....met em on rwanda/uganda borderView attachment 3188691


Omg their adorable...we're u allowed to take one home?


What's this thread done to me lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u sure its not the pygmies mate, they dont look like theyve got out much....met em on rwanda/uganda borderView attachment 3188691


although agreed they look like some inbred fuckers lol do the reserch on the afrikaans was literally a small few familys at the start who bred n bred n inbred lmao


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

you guys seen these yet? 
successors to the dominos and wifi's, partyflock crew


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

partyflocks where fucking niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

zVice said:


> you guys seen these yet?
> successors to the dominos and wifi's, partyflock crew


Wasn't the bugatti the successor to the domino's or is it vis versa? What are they like?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

defcons!!!! red or blue take the pill u decide lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Stoned out my box gfs bring me home a big Mac meal n vanilla shake woop woop niggas


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stoned out my box gfs bring me home a big Mac meal n vanilla shake woop woop niggas


your stoned tho relax n that mcd is cold its a stoned thing lmao ill av the shake tho lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wasn't the bugatti the successor to the domino's or is it vis versa? What are they like?


yeah they seem to be releasing new presses a lot quicker.. trying to stay ahead of the copycats I guess

forgot about the bugattis (think they came after), haven't tried yet, waiting for 'em to arrive.. should be here tomz
The first time I tried the dominos I was slightly disappointed, second and third knocked my socks off



rambo22 said:


> defcons!!!! red or blue take the pill u decide lmao


_This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill – the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill – you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes. Remember, all I'm offering is the truth – nothing more._


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 25, 2014)

night all im mashed, but saying that there is a cough syrup called nightall get the not non drowsy n a few joints on top its a buzz lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2014)

Fuck sake rambo lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> although agreed they look like some inbred fuckers lol do the reserch on the afrikaans was literally a small few familys at the start who bred n bred n inbred lmao


but they were all hybrids to start, the pygmies aint fukin hybrids man lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2014)

that pink weed is soooo nice, much more wasted than i normally get would be good with a drink its that heavy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that battlefield hardlines looks sweet as ice, why do u need a new ps4 tho? i thought u had one?


got rid after i moved as was skint and ther wer no games out for it and hadent used it for a month, ended up part x for a cfw ps3 as every game for ps4 uptill recently is still being done for ps3, and will be for 18 months, i spent a rake on ps3 games last yr, couldnt justify doing it again, yano midnightlaunches n that, but yeh so got a cfw ps3 so i get all teh latest games free


now more games are out for ps4 il get another, not to mention ther like waaay cheaper now, u can get em boxed for like 2+


----------



## klashnekoffsmoker (Jun 25, 2014)

THE TRIED AND TRUE
HOME PRODUCTION METHOD FOR
"METHAMPHETAMINE"

By: The Leftist

Also known as:"CRYSTAL","METH","CRANK","SPEED" etc..........

List of chemicals and materials:


Dilute Hydrochloric acid--> This may be purchased at the hardware store.
Its sold as a brick and driveway cleaner. They call it muriatic acid.

Sodium Hydroxide--> This, you probably already have. Its called "lye" at most
places, its drain cleaner.

Ethyl Ether--> You'll probably have to make this. Don't worry, its a breeze.
Just go to your local K-mart or Auto parts store, and get a can of that
"STARTING FLUID" it comes in a spray can. Its used for cold weather starting
of gasoline engines.

"VICKS" Nasal Inhalers--> USE ONLY VICKS!! No other kind will work that I
know of. These are at any drug store or grocery, etc. You need 12 of 'em, but
don't buy 'em by the dozen. Unless its wintertime, then you can just say
you're from some nursing home, and your stockin' up for the patients. Otherwise
buy 'em 2 at a time,if possible. Get a friend to help you. The druggists at the
drug store usually will know whats goin on if you buy quantity.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
LIST OF EQUIPMENT

Two large eyedroppers
Ten small glass bottles
One large glass or porcelin bowl
Coffee filters
One small jar with a top
One pyrex baking dish
One glass test tube
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-==*(> N O T I C E <)*==-

PLEASE! DONT SMOKE IN THE SAME ROOM WHEN YOU DO THIS. OPEN A WINDOW IN THE ROOM
IF POSSIBLE FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS EXACTLY. THIS RECIPE HAS BEEN TESTED AND
THIS IS THE BEST WAY TO DO IT. DON'T TAKE SHORTCUTS, AND DON'T EVEN START TO DO
THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE ABOUT 3 HOURS SPARE.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
PREPARING ETHER!
(DO THIS FIRST)

Take one of the small bottles,and spray starter fluid in it till it looks
half-full. then fill the rest of the way with water, cap the bottle and shake
for 5 minutes. Then, draw off the top layer with the eyedropper, and throw away
the water layer. repeat this until you have about 3 oz. of ether. put the cap
on it, and put it in the refrigerator if you can.(if you cant, dont worry about
it) youll use this in the procedure below.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


THE TRIED AND TRUE HOME PRODUCTION METHOD

(1) Break open the inhalers, a pair of real sharp scissors does this good.
Place the cottens that were inside in a jar and close the lid.(remember you use
all 12 cottens.)

(2) In the bowl, combine 1- 1/3 oz. water and 2/3 oz. muriatic acid.Shred
cottens in this solution, and knead for 5 minutes with hands.(ALWAYS BE SURE
THERES CLEAN RUBBER GLOVES on your hands.) you can do it barehanded if youve
got tough skin.Squeeze all juice out of filters after you knead,and throw em
away.

(3) Filter the remaining liquid into the quart jar. It will be neccasary to do
this several times to get that awful smelling oil out. The chemicals in the
inhalers have been bonded to the Hcl, and the oils have been filtered off.
throw the filters away.

(4) Pour enough of the solution into a small bottle to fill it 1/3 full. save
any leftover juice for the second batch.

(5) Pour 1/4 teaspoon of the lyle crystal into the bottle and agitate.Do this
step until the mixture remains cloudy.

(6) Fill the bottle from step (5) up the rest of the way with Ether.Cap the
bottle, and agitate for about 8 minutes. It is very important to expose every
molecule of the free-base to the Ether for as long as possible.

(7) Let the mixture settle. There will be a middle layer that is very thick.
tap the side of the bottle to get this layer as thin as possible.

( Remove the top layer with the eyedropper, being careful not to get any of
the middle layer in it. Save the ether and throw the rest away.

(9) Fill a bottle half-way with water and about 10 drops of Hcl. pour the top
layer that you saved, and shake for about 2 minutes.when it settles, remove the
top layer, and throw the top layer away. The free base has now been bonded with
the Hcl in the water.

(10) if theres any juice left from step (3), repeat the process with that.

(11) Evaporate the solution in the pyrex dish, using low heat. The slower you
evaporate the solution, the better. Ive found, that placing it on top of a hot
water heater works best.

The crystals that remain are pure meth-amphetamine hydrochloride. (synonymous
with desoxyephidrine hydrochloride)

^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^

NOTES: It's a good idea to do this when your not fucked up. desoxyephedrine is
the same thing as meth-amphetamine, just different names. Wash your hands
thoroughly, and use rubber gloves. Don't wash your hands with soap, then go
stickin' your fingers in this stuff. Soap will have a neutralizing effect on
this process.

This stuff is real good. Don't do too much you can overdose if you take too
much. The best way to do this stuff if you don't mainline is to take a ball a
little bit smaller than a pea, and put it in a asprin capsule and swallow that.
Or else snort the crystal, you may want to cut it with vitamin b-12 or mannitol
before you do this. When buying the inhalers, look for the exp. date. Dont buy
real old inhalers, or try to improve this recipe unless you know how to do it.
12 inhalers is all you need dont use more than 12. Its best to throw all the
wastes into the same bag and dispose of it properly. this shit is so smelly
youll get busted by mom if ya dont. Be safe, and dont get busted with the shit.
they WILL put you in jail for possesion, in case you didn't know.x




Anyone willing to give that a go?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

slh at day 44, morning all


----------



## zVice (Jun 26, 2014)

Sounds almost as delightful as krododil...

@zeddd what is the lineage on the pink stuff? Not chemberry by any chance?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

zVice said:


> Sounds almost as delightful as krododil...
> 
> @zeddd what is the lineage on the pink stuff? Not chemberry by any chance?


Don is the breeder so he will know...its got chemdawg sour cherry and a few others


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

morning all

theres been reports/rumurs of that drug krokadil in the UK n the US recently, madness....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

nice shots zeddd, aye its chem d, sour d and larry og x smelly cherry. 

Ic3 your dog's looking tidy for 3 weeks man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

morning
that krocodil is sum rough shit, fuuuk that,

meth sound sineresting tho,, even if just to have a dirty fuk with



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice shots zeddd, aye its chem d, sour d and larry og x smelly cherry.
> 
> Ic3 your dog's looking tidy for 3 weeks man.



cheers man, geting ther

yeh shes getting ther, bowt 4ft tall.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

klashnekoffsmoker said:


> THE TRIED AND TRUE
> HOME PRODUCTION METHOD FOR
> "METHAMPHETAMINE"
> 
> ...



Not when it can be synthesized properly from unlisted chemicals with a little real knowledge.




*Benzaldehyde* on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Benzaldehyde-2-5-LITRE-2500ml-99-5-Essence-of-Bitter-Almond-FREE-DELIVERY-/181442141249?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item2a3ecb5c41


.............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice shots zeddd, aye its chem d, sour d and larry og x smelly cherry.
> 
> Ic3 your dog's looking tidy for 3 weeks man.



cheers man, geting ther


The Yorkshireman said:


> Not when it can be synthesized properly with a little real knowledge from unlisted chemicals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189170
> ...



id love to make sum and have a bowl, its not readily available so not much worry on the addiction part

menna make u like super sexual, be great! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id love to make sum and have a bowl, its not readily available so not much worry on the addiction part


You can get it from the darknet stores and plenty of it but yeah, it's not like you can just ring a guy and get a shot dropped off.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

yeah meth from UK vendors on the darknet has got alot more common in the last year or so, not for me tho couldnt handle the sleep deprivation.

saying that lol did have some ice pills once from canada, they where spose to be 75%phet/25% meth i dunno tho, i reckon it was adderal or one of the script speedy drugs.

pills where really well pressed n had ice stamped on em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah meth from UK vendors on the darknet has got alot more common in the last year or so, not for me tho couldnt handle the sleep deprivation.
> 
> saying that lol did have some ice pills once from canada, they where spose to be 75%phet/25% meth i dunno tho, i reckon it was adderal or one of the script speedy drugs.
> 
> pills where really well pressed n had ice stamped on em.


anything with ic3 is a sign of quality silly..




The Yorkshireman said:


> You can get it from the darknet stores and plenty of it but yeah, it's not like you can just ring a guy and get a shot dropped off.


 gotta be woth a go for experimentation, the wife said im allowed to spend 300 qwid on coins for sum fun come harvest so should be interesting,defoo wa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

for the footy fans in here, roll one and have a deeks at this.

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/10984370/portrait-serial-winner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice shots zeddd, aye its chem d, sour d and larry og x smelly cherry.
> 
> Ic3 your dog's looking tidy for 3 weeks man.


don im gonna call this cut pink45 cos its a true 6.5 weeker and fuk me has it managed to get potent in 41 days lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

get on the roids ice, will straighten youir back out no end, also makes you very sexual lol.

mail ice


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

btw the others are looking forward too i rec ill be choppin them day 52 btl


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

how much did you leave on for the reveg? the last one i did took a month and i left nearly an oz of buds on the plant, pain in the arse, so much better taking a cut before flowering


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

veg and reveg room


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> get on the roids ice, will straighten youir back out no end, also makes you very sexual lol.
> 
> mail ice



na that shrinks ya junk, im talking like dirty shag for hours on that meth shit,lol 

sound mint!


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

roids don't shrink your dick mate, that is bollocks, get on the test add an inch, get on the hgh add a yard!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don im gonna call this cut pink45 cos its a true 6.5 weeker and fuk me has it managed to get potent in 41 days lol


done! i was trying to think of names this morning on the bus. looks like you've left more than enough on her for a good reveg. did you trim the roots or just let her be? 52 days aint exactly long either lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> roids don't shrink your dick mate, that is bollocks, get on the test add an inch, get on the hgh add a yard!


If you want to grow your dick you need some Pge1 (Caverject), it originally hit the market a couple of years ago as an injectable only but I think they've managed to formulate it into a topical cream now.

I'd pay good money for a clean, non prescription source.
I've been looking for over a year.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you want to grow your dick you need some Pge1 (Caverject), it originally hit the market a couple of years ago as an injectable only but I think they've managed to formulate it into a topical cream now.
> 
> I'd pay good money for a clean, non prescription source.
> I've been looking for over a year.


LOL


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

i've got no problems down there honest, cough cough.

just swap you euro bird for an asian yorkie, problem solved lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> done! i was trying to think of names this morning on the bus. looks like you've left more than enough on her for a good reveg. did you trim the roots or just let her be? 52 days aint exactly long either lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh well, spose i better start getting suited up for this wedding ffs, really cant be arsed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

lol, I've an 8" cock with but a permanent 1.5 inch on girth and 0.5inch on length in 6 months from using that alone (patent results) is not to be sniffed at by anybody!

..........

I learned a lot about it from some guinea pigs on Phil Heaths bullshit site and a chemical penis enlargement blog (now offline) written by a high level gay escort in Canada.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

this is deffo a NOT pics or it didnt happen moment lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

well it's finally happened the uk threads turned into a dick measuring comp.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> done! i was trying to think of names this morning on the bus. looks like you've left more than enough on her for a good reveg. did you trim the roots or just let her be? 52 days aint exactly long either lol


 i didnt trim the roots don in case i fuked up, she will reveg, i know it


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

if ur dick is 8 inches why are u risking it falling off for another half inch?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

ninja u about mate i aint got all fukin day.....well actually i do, pm man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i didnt trim the roots don in case i fuked up, she will reveg, i know it


just don't overwater the thing. it's real easy when you've chopped most of the top half of the plant off. don't fear chopping the rootzone man, you can literally breadknife it back to the size pot it was in before then chuck some new soil round it to let new roots grow into and you're golden.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just don't overwater the thing. it's real easy when you've chopped most of the top half of the plant off. don't fear chopping the rootzone man, you can literally breadknife it back to the size pot it was in before then chuck some new soil round it to let new roots grow into and you're golden.


a normal reveg takes what? a month? that would be a while woouldnt it after fucking with the roots?

was up at 4am in the lft fucking about witha weird vibrating noise, not what u need in the ealry hours,lol sorted it,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

i've never really timed one tbh man. but i'd say around about that mark before you could take a snip off it. just so long as it makes it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

It's in the UK already.
http://www.pharmatimes.com/article/14-06-17/UK_men_first_to_get_erection_cream_Vitaros.aspx

When I can get hold of it as easily as Viagra I'll be all over it, unlike viagra this stuff can grow your dick permanently bigger.


The other new stuff to look out for is Femprox, it's a similar compound by the same Life/Bioscience company for treating "Female Sexual Arousal Disorder"........


We can now make our dicks permanently bigger and make any woman want to shag like a porn star, I fucking love science!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if ur dick is 8 inches why are u risking it falling off for another half inch?


Yeah ok, it'll fall off using Pge1 as quick as using anabolic steroids will shrink it!


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

i'm surprised i have one left the things i've stuck it in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm surprised i have one left the things i've stuck it in.


Before they made this stuff into a cream you had to stick daily injections of it into your cock with the big green pins!.....


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

thats probably what made it bigger, all the swelling!.
no definately not for me that, i'm happy knowing girls are lying when they tell me i have a biggun


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

so in short 
yorkies gt a small dick?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so in short
> yorkies gt a small dick?


Er......no, Yorkie wants a bigger dick.


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

hahaha, i'm sure we all wouldn't mind being a bit bigger but i honestly don't give two shiny shites what a woman thinks of me in bed, so long as i get what i want then it's gravy.

my money cock makes bitches squirt like ol' faithful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3189203
> 
> It's in the UK already.
> http://www.pharmatimes.com/article/14-06-17/UK_men_first_to_get_erection_cream_Vitaros.aspx
> ...


Nigga u better sort us out lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ffs lads the threads getting a little queer this morning, who cares what cock size u got if it works and it aint oozing pus leave it the fuck alone to do its thing,


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

what if it is green and spotty with brown seepage though gary, can you help me out lad?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> what if it is green and spotty with brown seepage though gary, can you help me out lad?


Ur fucked m8, just dip it in a jery can of petrol and set the fucker alight


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2014)

im fuking crying here, ive had training in this shit lol...male group therapy....ffs harden the fuk up....where is baz?


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

it worked, nice one g bhoy!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

^^^^^^^ lmfao


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> for the footy fans in here, roll one and have a deeks at this.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/10984370/portrait-serial-winner-luis-suarez-soccer-most-beautiful-player


 was a interesting read don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2014)

aye, I thought so. he's clearly a fruit n nut bar that one


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28023882

four months n 9 international game ban,i thought he would have got worse tbh.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

Some interesting chat this morning lmao the guy I used to get my blueys off had them calveject things asked if I wanted any when he told me what they were I was like youuuuuuuuuuuuu what....no thanks lol

Got 8 left in the tent now all exo and all putting on more weight by the day think a bit of tying ups in order before I get breakages


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

before is always better than later shawn!.

i spent half a day trimming one plant yesterday, i threw away over 5 oz of shite i didn't even want to trim, had i supported my plant properly it would have been decent bud .


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

thank fuck for that, liverpool gonna miss him again at the start of the season!


rambo22 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28023882
> 
> four months n 9 international game ban,i thought he would have got worse tbh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Some interesting chat this morning lmao the guy I used to get my blueys off had them calveject things asked if I wanted any when he told me what they were I was like youuuuuuuuuuuuu what....no thanks lol


Get on it and get me a price then!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol sick man yorkie these are the injection ones think he said around a tenner or 12 quid or something....

Oh zedd thanks for the tip about ascorbic acid I aint buying another bottle of pH down ever again so much cleaner...

Can't seem to stay on the last page keeps shutting my internet down???? Get a few seconds glimpse then it just shuts down fucking winding me up big time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol sick man yorkie these are the injection ones think he said around a tenner or 12 quid or something....


Yeah I know, find out defo for me and see if you can get a picture of the box for me.

I'll have to work out doses based on active ingredient to see if it's worth the money, it aint £10 per shot lol.


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 26, 2014)

gay boys.
ul be comparing results next

this sniper 3 is well hard AAARGHH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

All 8 days 12/12.

Exo x Dreamtime.

    

Exo.

 

Tent.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> gay boys.
> ul be comparing results next


How do you think all these modern porn stars get 12 inch dicks, lol.


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

that is too big , would you really want that?

only utter wronguns would be able to take you on haha.

ice mail


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 26, 2014)

mines 12 anyways,

meh.

replied ghb


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

alll the cock talk has killed the thread, back to the weed.








nice plants yorkie, poor little exo just fits in there perfectly. airpots still doing it for you?


----------



## Turbanator (Jun 26, 2014)

Turbanator said:


> mines 12 anyways,
> 
> meh.





ghb said:


> alll the cock talk has killed the thread, back to the weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



replied man.


im on the thing iwth airpots, havent made me mind up lik ei thought i had. dunno wethe rthe AG is worth the bother?


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

is this your phone account?, turbanator never makes any fucking sense at all. lol


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> is this your phone account?, turbanator never makes any fucking sense at all. lol


dont know what your talking aboooot!


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

who are you violating this week then?


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> who are you violating this week then?


 the wife if she gives me half a chance

innit blad!


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

you've been a good lad haven't you? you stopped that crackhead rattling in your loft at 3 in the am innit cuzzy


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> you've been a good lad haven't you? you stopped that crackhead rattling in your loft at 3 in the am innit cuzzy



lool yeh blad, rattlinn tingz

snet u a email
heres teh layout of my loft, u all love my artwork


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

nice painting, you get a smiley face stamp and a well done .

where the fuck is everyone man............ tumbleweed inbound


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Whoosh goes the tumble weed


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

i just left the bath running for an hour, what;s that splashing nose i hear comin from the kitchen lol.

couldn't let the plug out cause was scalding hot, my arm is red fuking raw and i'm still dirty, need a joint


----------



## S3R1AL.V10L4T0R (Jun 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Whoosh goes the tumble weed



shurrup u crackheeeeeed


----------



## zVice (Jun 26, 2014)

@[email protected] those gold bars arrived, they stink to high heaven of safrole and the press is flawless. might give them a test on sat


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

S3R1AL.V10L4T0R said:


> View attachment 3189460


Looks like ur weight buckled the first two runs on the ladder or is it just ur shit drawing again lol

I'm fucking wrecked this week, working from 7am - 9pm ffs, the last couple of weeks of a job are always a bastard


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

howdy hg

u whole again now ya got ur pyscho back lol whats that all about mate 14hr days? i know ya like your work but seems abit much even for you lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

mans got bills lad, 14hrs is heavy but what else are you gonna be doing if you aren't earning money, spending it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

http://m.rte.ie/news/touch//2014/0626/626719-ireland-has-highest-number-of-young-cannabis-users/


Cha-ching! Lol jk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

zVice said:


> @[email protected] those gold bars arrived, they stink to high heaven of safrole and the press is flawless. might give them a test on sat


I'll be popping mine maybe Sunday but heck she's going tomorrow so I may even do it then hahaha


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

lolol

we all got bills G



ghb said:


> mans got bills lad, 14hrs is heavy but what else are you gonna be doing if you aren't earning money, spending it!


i was just making convo man aint seen hg online for a few days n the post of his there wasnt much convo to be made bar a dodgy set up drawing or the long work hrs.......


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

true, i 've heard you got a few............


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

S3R1AL.V10L4T0R said:


> shurrup u crackheeeeeed


Nigga pls cracka heads don't got no leather indoor home kickers like my fly ass muscular ankles do


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy hg
> 
> u whole again now ya got ur pyscho back lol whats that all about mate 14hr days? i know ya like your work but seems abit much even for you lol


Jobs are always a big push coming to the end m8, doin fuckall else anyway but either goin back to sit in a room in a b&b or else go to the pub and spend my money lol. Got heavy bills to lad, think I'm goin stick a good few pound away over the next few months, cancell all my direct debits an shit and bankrupt mesel and start again.....seems the best option the way things are

Oh and yeah, got my psycho back, thanks to zeddd


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

I ain't posted much lately but still always read up every page after work, quite fuckin addictive this place even for all the shit that's posted lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I ain't posted much lately but still always read up every page after work, quite fuckin addictive this place even for all the shit that's posted lol


u not up for a some cock enlargement then hg lmao was abit raw hay lol dont read back lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u not up for a some cock enlargement then hg lmao was abit raw hay lol


No need m8, my sister says my cocks big enough lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

zeddd's not a bad fella eh?, look after it hg. better than you look after your sister anyway


ninja turned ninja on you zedddddddddd?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> zeddd's not a bad fella eh?, look after it hg. better than you look after your sister anyway
> 
> 
> ninja turned ninja on you zedddddddddd?


Aye the psycho works for me, no time to be fuckin about tryin different shit. Maybe one or two on the side but for the main growing the psychosis does me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

So u got anything goin urself at the min rambo? Is the other shit dealt with yet or what?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

aye after the next run with the tch and slh il be stcking to physco for a gooood while. to unique not too and now i got cloning skillz!! shits on!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye after the next run with the tch and slh il be stcking to physco for a gooood while. to unique not too and now i got cloning skillz!! shits on!


Be interesting to see if ur thc stretch as much as mine? Think maybe mine stretched cos the zeddd slh was so much bigger and bushier that the others that they struggled for light, 1200w in a 1.5m tent should still be loadsa light but fuck knows


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> nice plants yorkie, poor little exo just fits in there perfectly. airpots still doing it for you?


Yeah man, airpots for life. lol

In that tent the Exo is in a 10L airpot and the other 4 are in 15L regs.
I'm waiting on some Exo clones rooting and then I'll be sticking some in the loft tent to flower as well, 3 Exo and 1 Psycho all in 10L airpots.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

fuk me seems eevryfuckers getting the physco now.lol

them of you are settling in now frsh growth nice and green, looking forward to em tbh


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me seems eevryfuckers getting the physco now.lol
> 
> them of you are settling in now frsh growth nice and green, looking forward to em tbh


Aye just watch for them stretchin, I'd flower them before there too big. I'll see what I've got spare tomoro when I'm home and hopefully get something sent Saturday, fuck relying on someone else


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2014)

Evening all, just back from that clusterfuck of a wedding, very weird and disorganised, what you lot been upto then


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

sounds it, when you told us tales of lesbians you used to rave with i had a painted picture in my head







how it ends up


----------



## iiKode (Jun 26, 2014)

im back! stocking up supplies for a new grow, got a nice decent job now just want to get back growing my own and supplying some good weed not the shit that gets pumped around these parts,good thing my drugs charges have all been dropped, done my time, now just got to work, and power trough my community service, meanwhile, ill be grafting hard to get my stuff back,police left my ballasts and carbon filters, and a crappy inlet fan for somereason, the filters were brand new and i dont think they could find the ballast in the mess of a roomiv got, good news is i should have my own flat soon so day 1 im germing seeds and getting going but for now im just preparing all my shizz, hope everyone here is well its been hard for me no grow nothing todo its shyte not being able to have my babies to look after


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye just watch for them stretchin, I'd flower them before there too big. I'll see what I've got spare tomoro when I'm home and hopefully get something sent Saturday, fuck relying on someone else


 i veg under a MH so should be orite, wen i first put em in i was having high temps and the fan wasent blwoing on them so kinda cooked the tops, lol,, all good again now tho, nice shot of N and ther green as green should be 

stout fuckers mind.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

iiKode said:


> im back! stocking up supplies for a new grow, got a nice decent job now just want to get back growing my own and supplying some good weed not the shit that gets pumped around these parts,good thing my drugs charges have all been dropped, done my time, now just got to work, and power trough my community service, meanwhile, ill be grafting hard to get my stuff back,police left my ballasts and carbon filters, and a crappy inlet fan for somereason, the filters were brand new and i dont think they could find the ballast in the mess of a roomiv got, good news is i should have my own flat soon so day 1 im germing seeds and getting going but for now im just preparing all my shizz, hope everyone here is well its been hard for me no grow nothing todo its shyte not being able to have my babies to look after



and you are?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> sounds it, when you told us tales of lesbians you used to rave with i had a painted picture in my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now imagine the bottom picture an add 10stone to each of them.... thats what i endured today


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and you are?


he was here for a little while when you were off ya head on various shite


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

hahaha, beautiful couple though eh, made for each other?

not much of a do though you home early from a wedding


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahaha, beautiful couple though eh, made for each other?
> 
> not much of a do though you home early from a wedding


yeah was that shit, plus had to get lil un home to bed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

from said:


> fuk me seems eevryfuckers getting the physco now.lol
> 
> them of you are settling in now frsh growth nice and green, looking forward to em tbh


Apart from me!!! 

Gonna be a long night tonight got a 1000 ton to lay and omly done 300 so far


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

thursday night anyway, wtf, i bet there are a few messy characters there still.

you took the kids? the poor things, good excuse to leave though!


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Apart from me!!!
> 
> Gonna be a long night tonight got a 1000 ton to lay and omly done 300 so far



still sweaty at night? would be a complete bastard in the day with the heat we're having, makes more sense having roadworks at night when it's quiet, if ony you'd pick up the bastard cones when you're done!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

Hahaha cones aint down to the black layers lol that's the T.M's job....no not sweaty tonight we laying dry mix tonight so its freezing lol...just wanna get home and blaze a big fat joint with a cuppa tea


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> thursday night anyway, wtf, i bet there are a few messy characters there still.
> 
> you took the kids? the poor things, good excuse to leave though!


yeah we been there since 3pm, im not gonna go into details as it will only get me annoyed again but complete joke of a place an if it was me id demand a full refund or id burn the fucker down


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

get back to it shawny, not gonna lay its self  , whooopish!

i'm going for a joint then a bath finally see you in 3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

na still dont remeebr him so hes either gay or scotish.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

Another pic if the bills drying imagine the colours that will come out of that purple one in super soil it will go black man.....I need a warehouse fuck this work lark growing for money is so much better lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 26, 2014)

looks most tasty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Another pic if the bills drying imagine the colours that will come out of that purple one in super soil it will go black man.....I need a warehouse fuck this work lark growing for money is so much better lol



yeh mouldy for sure, bin the lot.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

I smell jealousy lolol...the green hairy one smells like a mild fruit bowl or something the other is just strait offensive in your face don't give a fuck kinda smell lol makes u pull your nose away kinda smell lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na still dont remeebr him so hes either gay or scotish.


Hes scottish ya cunt, but also possibly gay, I wouldnt know lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeh he's deffo a Scottish gay boy already been texting me offering sexual favours for weed!!!! The man is sick


----------



## zVice (Jun 27, 2014)

so.... xenforo truly is a steaming pile of poop ....


----------



## budolskie (Jun 27, 2014)

Starting to foxtail like fuck will this make final weight less with all the bits popping out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

morning!!



zVice said:


> so.... xenforo truly is a steaming pile of poop ....


ahaha just noticedur sig

CUNT

xenforo is fine way better than VBB


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all



moring buttercup  lol

getting kids ready for school yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> moring buttercup  lol
> 
> getting kids ready for school yet?


nah decided to fuck that off today, missus n lil un are having a lazy day indoors after the wedding yesterday and im off to the hydro shop to buy some more square pots, then its back here to rip my room apart an install new 6" fan, 6" insulated ducting and put a new bulb in the cooltube, then ive gotta chop the first tiny BP, leaving enough on the plant to re-veg it to make room for the 7-15 plants ive got arriving tomorrow from the veg room, mixture of cheesebomb, Exo, Blue pit, blue kush


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning lads last day of work today b4 my holidays yessss


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah decided to fuck that off today, missus n lil un are having a lazy day indoors after the wedding yesterday and im off to the hydro shop to buy some more square pots, then its back here to rip my room apart an install new 6" fan, 6" insulated ducting and put a new bulb in the cooltube, then ive gotta chop the first tiny BP, leaving enough on the plant to re-veg it to make room for the 7-15 plants ive got arriving tomorrow from the veg room, mixture of cheesebomb, Exo, Blue pit, blue kush



yeh im waiting on my insulated ducting. should be here today or tomoz, then ima order another blue extractor and 2x 6" cooltubes, move my currant 6" hood to the veg tent and have 2x tubes in flower

but for now ima swap a hood and tube out and have tube in veg and 2 5" hoods on flower with the blue extractor,
itr seems,

mission and money


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh im waiting on my insulated ducting. should be here today or tomoz, then ima order another blue extractor and 2x 6" cooltubes, move my currant 6" hood to the veg tent and have 2x tubes in flower
> 
> but for now ima swap a hood and tube out and have tube in veg and 2 5" hoods on flower with the blue extractor,
> itr seems,
> ...


Ive got a 6" cooltube here i wanna swap for a coolhood, maybe we could work something out where you take this tube or summat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ive got a 6" cooltube here i wanna swap for a coolhood, maybe we could work something out where you take this tube or summat



i only have a 5" hood. :

the other hood i have obviously im keepig for veg and using the 2 tubes in flower


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

im stayin in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im stayin in



lol have fun


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol have fun


thanks man gotta big harvest in 2 weeks and i mean BIG like yorkie, this soil has made my garden go BOOM like its on roid s innit blad


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

so no Ninja, offered to sell him some plants meet and greet.....another one whos jus fukked off without replying, probably a cop cos i asked him to bring summin to prove he wasnt lol...stop fukin wasting my time ....cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so no Ninja, offered to sell him some plants meet and greet.....another one whos jus fukked off without replying, probably a cop cos i asked him to bring summin to prove he wasnt lol...stop fukin wasting my time ....cunt


#messers

go figure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2014)

so who's using what to get their coins these days? bitbargain want a pic with me holding my passport up to verify who i am ffs not friggin likely man... buylocal seems to only deal in 10 + coins


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

https://localbitcoins.com/buy_bitcoins

them limits are min 10 pound etc not 10 coins?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2014)

sorted ta, gonna have a gan of those gold bars


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so who's using what to get their coins these days? bitbargain want a pic with me holding my passport up to verify who i am ffs not friggin likely man... buylocal seems to only deal in 10 + coins


Localbitcoin exchange I got 180e worth charged me 7-8e in total


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah they do as lil as u want don just message em n ask. Do a nice order lol I get 10% of whatever u order lol if I were a vendor I'd get 20%


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

shurrup man! cantw ait tll harvest im all over the agroa ting, homeslice will have to walk me thru it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Yano just chillin on the sofa lol

Sup ladies how are we all? Bit of a wet one down here today proper shitty weather man

Ladies had another feed of ripen last night one more and that should do it...all the tops have a reet nice foxtail to em like little crowns lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

Been n bought 10 6.5L pots, an also while i was there found some really decent 1.8L Squares as well for the veg/cutting cupboard 
, now babysitting me mates kids tonight so gonna have to get everything else done tomorrow now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yano just chillin on the sofa lol
> 
> Sup ladies how are we all? Bit of a wet one down here today proper shitty weather man
> 
> Ladies had another feed of ripen last night one more and that should do it...all the tops have a reet nice foxtail to em like little crowns lol



im only on fay 6 of ripen, stil a LOT of fat white hairs? day 54 today i think i am? wat was your saying with white hairs?


sae. wat you saying with this tube thing then buddy?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeh I've just checked I'm on day 55 so they'll most probs have another feed Sunday of ripen then start plain water+molasses wednesday or something for a week so theyll be about 9 1/2 weeks when chopped....Yeh the crowns are white hairs and a few shooting oot here n there....buds have fat'nd up quite a bit this past week


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im only on fay 6 of ripen, stil a LOT of fat white hairs? day 54 today i think i am? wat was your saying with white hairs?
> 
> 
> sae. wat you saying with this tube thing then buddy?


have you not seen the SLH video yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> have you not seen the SLH video yet?


huh?

so at y stage u till had white hears then bizzle??
i dont useually start ripen this early but i took a leaf out of everyone elses book..... only 6 days into ripen, if i go full 2 weeks and week water that will take me to 9 weeks


----------



## zVice (Jun 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorted ta, gonna have a gan of those gold bars


Yeah I use local bitcoins too, never had an issue, just check seller feedback and transactions. Most of the time have coins within 5-30mins.

I got some of those gold bars, taking them for a spin tomorrow on a boat cruise. Will let you know how they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

Keep us posted on ur meth orgy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Keep us posted on ur meth orgy lol



FUK YEHHH!!!!
one of the wifes mates keeps mentioning a threesome accorindg tothe wife, but the lass said the wife mentioned it
LOL

but yeh fo sure il do u a video yo!


and vice sort ya sig CUNT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

From my experience it don't matter man the early shit I'm smoking now is peng and knocks me out no joke obv at week 9 its gonna be super strength and super tasty hopefully 10 weeks max anything from 7 weeks and its good to go I'd say lol. Hairs started going brown at about 5 1/2 weeks but shooting new stuff out at the same time....been a week nearly on ripen and still shooting out white pistills I'll chop em around day 67 I rekon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Zedd if your about what guano do you use? A high P like 15 or low like that happy frog stuff which is 0-5-0


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> huh?
> 
> so at y stage u till had white hears then bizzle??
> i dont useually start ripen this early but i took a leaf out of everyone elses book..... only 6 days into ripen, if i go full 2 weeks and week water that will take me to 9 weeks


Watch all 3 videos in order then you will get it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Hahaha harrrd mode all bud


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just went to pick up an 8th of smoke for 30quid, the guy says to me ill do u 11g for 80, so im now sitting with 5g of trainwreck and sold the other 6g for 60. So technically I got 5g for a score, and its nice tackle as well, tastes very very close to the trainwreck I had in the dam last year,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Watch all 3 videos in order then you will get it



na lost me
ul have to explain how this relates to a cooltube? or white hairs?


yeh i got the first brown a bit bak shawney... il take anothr look when i go up later


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Cracks me up everytime


----------



## zVice (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> vice sort ya sig CUNT


What's wrong with it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Ordred all me gear off the bay just need to get some all mix and coco now can't wait to take this new venture lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

saer that was painful to watch......the slh cut me an hydro have blows any other away that ive seen, every branch is a cola and it wll be overdone at 60 days, this is day 41..water only


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> saer that was painful to watch......the slh cut me an hydro have blows any other away that ive seen,



and me spangloid.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

zVice said:


> What's wrong with it?


it takes up half a page of blankness at a time


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> saer that was painful to watch......the slh cut me an hydro have blows any other away that ive seen, every branch is a cola and it wll be overdone at 60 days, this is day 41..water only View attachment 3190215


 lots of white hairs, lots of white hairs, super lemon haze, lots of white hairs


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

if that slh cut is overdone at 60days it aint the las cut then, chedz just grew some slh/lemon sumthing seeds n cloned em by the sounds of it, still looks a nice enough plant tho mind.

im no expert in anything let alone the slh, but i dont think theres many if any sub 9wk phenos of the strain???

would u not be more inclined to think its a lemon sumfing else rather than haze if its finishing that quick.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> if that slh cut is overdone at 60days it aint the las cut then, chedz just grew some slh seeds n cloned em by the sounds of it, still looks a nice enough plant tho mind.



well i did say this!!

fucking called this shit.
cunt innit.lllolll

@sae, yeh vice done that sig coz i have mine,

little big man syndrome no doubt


----------



## zVice (Jun 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well i did say this!!
> 
> fucking called this shit.
> cunt innit.lllolll
> ...


No I just don't need to see that fucking shit 10 times on every page. So I thought I'd share the annoyance.

at least I found the option to hide that shite now... CUNT!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

qaulity ^^^^^


----------



## zVice (Jun 27, 2014)

I lol'd so hard I bit my tongue 
- signed boot


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 27, 2014)

Trainwreck


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

looks real nice gboy, hows it taste?

11g of that for 80 is a good price weather or not u sell 6g n get the rest cheap, looks like some nice smoke.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> looks real nice gboy, hows it taste?
> 
> 11g of that for 80 is a good price weather or not u sell 6g n get the rest cheap, looks like some nice smoke.


Its nice mate got a slightly spicy taste to it, its a nice change from the cheese or blue cheese im used to getting. 
I only sold the 6g cos I only had 30 quid earlier so took the 11g paid 30 and went back with the other 50 when I sold a bit.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its nice mate got a slightly spicy taste to it, its a nice change from the cheese or blue cheese im used to getting.
> I only sold the 6g cos I only had 30 quid earlier so took the 11g paid 30 and went back with the other 50 when I sold a bit.


i like that spicy weed flavour a friend grew northan soul from seedsman for time that had that spicy flavour, he would not clone tho the numpty n was a new batch of seeds each time lol they are quite cheap tho, but anyway some of the batch's where real spicy n it was nice.

fair play on the selling some to get ya own cheap gotta be done lol

i have asked a few times over time but i think the proper trainwreck is a clone-only yankie strain yeah theres good seed versions but i THINK the real mcoy is a US clone-only.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i like that spicy weed flavour a friend grew northan soul from seedsman for time that had that spicy flavour, he would not clone tho the numpty n was a new batch of seeds each time lol they are quite cheap tho, but anyway some of the batch's where real spicy n it was nice.
> 
> fair play on the selling some to get ya own cheap gotta be done lol
> 
> i have asked a few times over time but i think the proper trainwreck is a clone-only yankie strain yeah theres good seed versions but i THINK the real mcoy is a US clone-only.


I prefer my fruity weed mate or cheese, but had a load of cheese strains recently and getting bored with it, 
Cant wait to chop my own in 6 weeks and not have to worry about buying again for time, also intrigued to try this dog and jakes dream, never had either before, so will be nice to try it for the 1st time off my own grow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dont know about the trainwreck being c/o in usa, ive only ever had it once before 2day and that was in the Dam, and it was very similar to what im smoking tonight. Not one id grow myself, its nice for a change but I couldnt smoke it all the time its not quite my cup of tea lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont know about the trainwreck being c/o in usa, ive only ever had it once before 2day and that was in the Dam, and it was very similar to what im smoking tonight. Not one id grow myself, its nice for a change but I couldnt smoke it all the time its not quite my cup of tea lol


i dont know either but ive read a fucking lot over the years weather ive grown it or not lol ive read a fair bit about green crack n trainwreck both being US clone onlys that have been taken to seed n sold on the name same as our cheese.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont know either but ive read a fucking lot over the years weather ive grown it or not lol ive read a fair bit about green crack n trainwreck both being US clone onlys that have been taken to seed n sold on the name same as our cheese.


i grew out trainwreck it was very good, grapefruit and strong id grow it again, seed version tho


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i grew out trainwreck it was very good, grapefruit and strong id grow it again, seed version tho



so i here of many a seed grow of it but do some research im rarely wrong lol

i dont even think the jews invented it either lmfao......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

Zedd where do u get your alfalfa meal from? On eBay US seller don't ship to UK and that Gary linked for me is alfalfa herb powder not the right stuff?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 27, 2014)

iy iy soz been quiert been doing the old stip stip.......lol been trying a cutter tool aint to bad tbh done the job twice as quick ill post some pics....mainly used on small bud as big ones u don't need to chop lot off ect.........


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 27, 2014)

lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Zedd where do u get your alfalfa meal from? On eBay US seller don't ship to UK and that Gary linked for me is alfalfa herb powder not the right stuff?


amazon uk do it, just vaping exo thats been run with it and its developed yhe flavs so everything s turned up a notch


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> so i here of many a seed grow of it but do some research im rarely wrong lol
> 
> i dont even think the jews invented it either lmfao......


lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> amazon uk do it, just vaping exo thats been run with it and its developed yhe flavs so everything s turned up a notch


Canna find it man just plant good with root something or other?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

That stuff or alfalfa herb powder which is a sandy colour???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 27, 2014)

[E="imcjt3d, post: 10648411, member: 879987"]lol[/QUOTE]

Lazy fucker


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

i don't like the bud trimmers but i think i'll be using one later, need to get my plants down asap and trimming alone is killing me.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> i don't like the bud trimmers but i think i'll be using one later, need to get my plants down asap and trimming alone is killing me.


Always wanted to give them things a go but never thought they'd do a great job, trimmings the worst part, fucking hate it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

shawny, mines green but i cant find it online...but its only soil so this will do...http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rzilla-Alfalfa-Meal-Pounds-100011594/dp/B005FTLVQS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403942406&sr=8-1&keywords=alfalfa+meal


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ic3 when u drag ur clubbed foot outta bed you've got mail.......


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

dry trim , i keep tellin ya, so easy ull be angry u ever wet trimmed. gotta be propper dry or its a ballache tho


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

the one i did the other day was in between lol, it had started to wilt cause i let it dry out a bit too much but was still sticky, the scissors were brand new and they were chewing it!, nightmare.

i reckon i threw 5oz away because i got impatient at the end and the small stuff was a cunt. i'm toying with the idea of doing a dry trim tbh i've not tried it, i normally do a wet trim and a dry manicure


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dry trim , i keep tellin ya, so easy ull be angry u ever wet trimmed. gotta be propper dry or its a ballache tho


I like to trim when the plants the shape it should be, I've left a plant for a day or two in the dark when it's ready but find it a ballache to trim when the leave curl up and all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> the one i did the other day was in between lol, it had started to wilt cause i let it dry out a bit too much but was still sticky, the scissors were brand new and they were chewing it!, nightmare.
> 
> i reckon i threw 5oz away because i got impatient at the end and the small stuff was a cunt. i'm toying with the idea of doing a dry trim tbh i've not tried it, i normally do a wet trim and a dry manicure


i do exaklty the same, fuk all the bottom shit off coz after like 10 mins ur already fed up with trimming!

fuksake lol

i gotta do mine meself but yours wer fooking HUGGGE
can imagine u on your own in grow house triming parra to fuk
been looking at thos bud trimmers, dunno how good they are.


and hg i sen you trimmimng, id say the trim police need notyfying but thats a understateemt


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

i hurt my neck/ back monday and then it got worse as time went on, on wed i was sat bolt upright for over 6 hours looking down trimming, safe to say my back feels a million lira today!

i don't get para anymore sat in these grow gafs ice, i remember a couple of years ago i had a grow in one of the roughest neighbourhoods in the country, they were 3 floor townhouses that were only one room wide and no soundproofing. we had neighbours both sides and they never mentioned nothing but they knew full well what we were up to.

well i used to get para there, it got to the point near harvest were i would only go after midnight, sometimes 3-4 in the a.m i would sneak into the house do my chores then skidadle, every time i got my car off the estate i would do the longest exhale ever!, can't believe i got two harvest from it, i remember setting it up expecting to lose it. a lad who lives on the estate said the police were putting leaflets through letterboxes about the series of raids they were going to be doing in the neighbourhood and not to worry etc, we never got one so that was the nail in the coffin, not sure if the door ever did go through but i never got any comebacks. the grows i do now are small so if i get nicked it's for percy innit?, not too arsed any more, i'm almost expecting a lifting these days, too many people know what i do, i'm like a weed celebrity by ours.

low on smoke but defo not buying one before this stuff is dry, i'm getting the hash out and getting back on the bongs, these tampons i'm smoking are a joke.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> i hurt my neck/ back monday and then it got worse as time went on, on wed i was sat bolt upright for over 6 hours looking down trimming, safe to say my back feels a million lira today!
> 
> i don't get para anymore sat in these grow gafs ice, i remember a couple of years ago i had a grow in one of the roughest neighbourhoods in the country, they were 3 floor townhouses that were only one room wide and no soundproofing. we had neighbours both sides and they never mentioned nothing but they knew full well what we were up to.
> 
> ...



i was lke that in the ocmmercial one i lost last yr, 10 mile walk round 15 blocks and streets,loop the loop 20x and then commando crawl in ad thru the front door

they could smell the physcosis thru the fucking walllS! fucking terraced houses, 25k roughly lost, a luagh about it now but lol
and ye was on one of the worst burgling estates in the country
holbeck-leeds!

cunts.


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

put it down to exp, i've had big ones go walkies and all you can really do is learn to not let it happen again. 

think i'll go and trim the exo later and just hang the over blue pit up whole, leaves and all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> put it down to exp, i've had big ones go walkies and all you can really do is learn to not let it happen again.
> 
> think i'll go and trim the exo later and just hang the over blue pit up whole, leaves and all.



i pluk the main shit off wen i first chop then hang whole, then after like 5-6 days i do final rough trim and jar up.

i u sed to trim wet and then again dry, i am evolutionising.

insulated ductings here, fucking shit stinks!


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

pissy from all the shitty insulation inside made from recycle bottle or some shit, it get's itchy so be careful! i hate that shit, the black gear is the one, didn't you have some of that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> pissy from all the shitty insulation inside made from recycle bottle or some shit, it get's itchy so be careful! i hate that shit, the black gear is the one, didn't you have some of that?



yeh i got a shit load of 4-5-6" the black stuff, i needed this tho for the flwer tent, will knock my loft temps down a few deg druing the night,

gunna order a new extractor soon, same as whats on the flower tent, then i may use my other 2 as inlet for the roof? dunno havent decided, we will see what we do with the loft first needless to say its gunna be emotional. best screw to floor down. eeek


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

hold off ordering new gear, if your gonna be changing everything around soon then it might be wasted monies!.

and how the fuck are you gonna hang your weed in a tent that is less than 2ft high, was wondering the other day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> hold off ordering new gear, if your gonna be changing everything around soon then it might be wasted monies!.
> 
> and how the fuck are you gonna hang your weed in a tent that is less than 2ft high, was wondering the other day


eh?
50x50x100
3.2ft mate

n id just hang all th ebrnches instead,,,, if it came to it.

n yeh not spending no more now, gunna chill a bit, i like knowing the fact i have it if needed.


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

i thought the drying tent you had was only .5m high lol, i have seen them bofre for cutting etc but yeah would be way too small to hang in, still reckon a 1m high one would be a bit snug by time you put extractor in there.

i'm one to talk about grow equipment, i could open a shop, been good lately though, aint used a bag of coco for nearly a year!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> i thought the drying tent you had was only .5m high lol, i have seen them bofre for cutting etc but yeah would be way too small to hang in, still reckon a 1m high one would be a bit snug by time you put extractor in there.
> 
> i'm one to talk about grow equipment, i could open a shop, been good lately though, aint used a bag of coco for nearly a year!


yeh i need to start reusing coco, u use cannazym on the resued stuff i take it?

if i was doing more than 3 plants at a time id have to sort summert else and the only thing to be in ther will be a 5" fan and a carbon filter, the extractor will be outside. :0

im not buying shit till harvest,,, i have decided lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

Morning all, just having another cuppa then its time to fuck lil un n the missus off out for a bit while i tear my room apart n replace a load of stuff


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

fucking starving here, gonna lock up get some form of bacon in me, then it's a joint, need to get myself pysched up. time to stop procrastinating, there is a shit load of bud to smoke, just need to get the leaf off it and get it dry, not so hard is it?!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

i was up for setting up guerilla grows with a mate, he knows property landlords etc, we use my genetics and soil etc....not heard a fukin thing, as usual the bob marley vibe has descended as fuk alls been done, we could be making shitloads but thats niggas for ya lool


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

why would you grow in soil if not for personal use?, think how much work you would have to do to fill a house with home made soil, makes me ill to imagine.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> why would you grow in soil if not for personal use?, think how much work you would have to do to fill a house with home made soil, makes me ill to imagine.


ive seen plants grow in dirty ashtrays! fuk soil lol

email x2 ghb.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do exaklty the same, fuk all the bottom shit off coz after like 10 mins ur already fed up with trimming!
> 
> fuksake lol
> 
> ...


What u mean by that u bollocks?? My trimmings fuckin excellent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

Morning fellas fookin knackerd man...ay zedd I've found some pure alfalfa hay on eBay all you gotta do is blend it up and its meal so I'm gonna try that out...

Yeh dry trim is good the leaves have gone crispy on my bills so I'll.be trimming them in a bit should be sound for smoking soon...just need some new trimmers the filth even took thespeed trimmers I had lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> why would you grow in soil if not for personal use?, think how much work you would have to do to fill a house with home made soil, makes me ill to imagine.


For commercial hydro is the way to go, especially DWC, all you've got basically is ur pot/buckets, small amount of pebbles so easy enough to move in and out of somewhere and far less mess with less hassle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111374358263?nav=SEARCH&varId=410355792916

And just blend it up what u rekon?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

Still havent tried a decent hydro grown weed last one was dark green and scratched my throat with each pull cunts round here don't give a shit what they knock out


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> why would you grow in soil if not for personal use?, think how much work you would have to do to fill a house with home made soil, makes me ill to imagine.


cos if u grow in my soil u dont need some fuknumpty getting the nutes wrong, just get the cunts to water them fewer fuk ups, u could give ya granny a plant and sheed outgrow most


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

i can understand what you mean, a lot of ground work should make it easier but of all the problems i've had setting up grows for noobs the biggest mistake i see them make is over watering, something that is very easily done in soil.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> For commercial hydro is the way to go, especially DWC, all you've got basically is ur pot/buckets, small amount of pebbles so easy enough to move in and out of somewhere and far less mess with less hassle



unless you have a 12 hr powercut! then your fucked

and you know thers more leaf on your bud than ther is bud! LOLOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol Ice your a fucker ain't ya....another reason I wanna go organic and use teas n shit is the geezers who win all those biggest veg comps n that use compost tea lol true shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

just been up for a look, yeh ther turning a corner now, white hairs not so fat and white. and soliding up, 1 entire plant is horizital, need to get summert to tie t up, bollox.

and bizzle id wait till u have had a clear yr before u start anything new, like me im waiting a yr before i start throwing real money at it.

ghb email


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> i can understand what you mean, a lot of ground work should make it easier but of all the problems i've had setting up grows for noobs the biggest mistake i see them make is over watering, something that is very easily done in soil.


i wouldnt let a newb touch the pots tbh this ones a grower


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Ice your a fucker ain't ya....another reason I wanna go organic and use teas n shit is the geezers who win all those biggest veg comps n that use compost tea lol true shit


got any links/vids on that shawny?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

such modesty heed never be a weed grower, respect tho thats why true organics outyields most other techs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

im brewing tea every day now the plants are mid week 4 to 6, upping the gauno for flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol Yeh could just see him in between a shit load of ganja plants....there's another fella in the records for biggest veg and snoop dogg sent him a VIP ticket to try and get his secrets for huge yields lmao funny story man


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh could just see him in between a shit load of ganja plants....there's another fella in the records for biggest veg and snoop dogg sent him a VIP ticket to try and get his secrets for huge yields lmao funny story man


lol it dont translate to being able to grow a himalayan mountain weed in a pot in ya bedroom...thats a different skill set


----------



## zVice (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

zVice said:


>


respect, lmfao


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 28, 2014)

How's things lads long time no speak . How are you all . ? Anybody here interested or know somebody who be interested in 500ml of testostorone ? Coming back from Egypt today picked a load up out here . It's From the only legit pharmacy out here . Let me know .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unless you have a 12 hr powercut! then your fucked
> 
> and you know thers more leaf on your bud than ther is bud! LOLOL


Fucked?? That's bullshit and u know it, plants can survive a while with no air pumping in the water, maybe just need to hand water a bit......and when ur growing what's the chances of a 12hr power cut? If ur goina be worried about that be best just to give up now ffs.

And u know my shits trimmed pristine ye cunt, at least I can make it too bud without some cunt stealin it or them dying.....subject closed, that is all


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2014)

you have half a litre of testosterone?, that is enough to turn your mrs into a mr overnight! you sure it aint 50mg?


i'm ok thanks, i'm hairy, horny and strong enough without the moodswings and acne


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 28, 2014)

250mg test 500ml of it . Don't question my intelligence ghb lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2014)

The wife disappeared out this morning and reappeared an hour ago with an xbox one for me to go along wit the ps4 I got myself a few weeks ago, fucking happy days  just need some more games for it, only got Forza just now,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

That's the one vice lol with a shirt like that he must a smoked something lmao....just trimmed one of the bills has an almost buttery smell to it hard to describe man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

xbox one for exlusives and ps4 for everything else


and lol hg ur soo easy sumtimes u mardy fucker

and ur trimmings shit u know this!


----------



## HydroGp (Jun 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> How's things lads long time no speak . How are you all . ? Anybody here interested or know somebody who be interested in 500ml of testostorone ? Coming back from Egypt today picked a load up out here . It's From the only legit pharmacy out here . Let me know .


Never got to it. Best get it sold before it expires. 

Damn ice! Just damn...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2014)

Been up all night cokes gone done lol only pot now well I've the e's but the Cole was enough so a mate will be gifted


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> xbox one for exlusives and ps4 for everything else
> 
> 
> and lol hg ur soo easy sumtimes u mardy fucker
> ...


Lmao, if u knew me m8 I'm not really mardy, maybe seems I am the way I post sometimes but it's all a bitta crack......but that's the last you'll see of my shit trimmed bud ye cunt!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Been up all night cokes gone done lol only pot now well I've the e's but the Cole was enough so a mate will be gifted


See you done things the wrong way round relax, I'd have munched the Es and kept the coke for after


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

HydroGAY said:


> .but that's the last you'll see of my shit trimmed bud ye cunt!!!


promises,promises


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> promises,promises


Give us a shout when that parcel arrives anyway ic3.....I'll listen out for the "boom"!!!lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone want any insulated ducting? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Give us a shout when that parcel arrives anyway ic3.....I'll listen out for the "boom"!!!lol



lol no shit!!


@sae, mine landed today, i guess it must still compress a little bit, havent npackaged it yet,,,, any good?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no shit!!
> 
> 
> @sae, mine landed today, i guess it must still compress a little bit, havent npackaged it yet,,,, any good?


It will be good for long runs an long corners but no good for anything tight and bendy(like my cupboard lol) so if anyone wants any 6" insulated ducting give me a shout lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

Also ice is it a 5" coolhood youve got? also do you have a 5" fan?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2014)

Jaysus these fucking women problems now the the gfs gone on hols, can't go to sleep till bed clothes is done  

Love the no comedown....well I'm fucking wrecked mind u haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus these fucking women problems now the the gfs gone on hols, can't go to sleep till bed clothes is done
> 
> Love the no comedown....well I'm fucking wrecked mind u haha


man the fuck up, get stoned properly and pass out on the sofa with your head in a half finished bowl of cereal, jeez women these days lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> man the fuck up, get stoned properly and pass out on the sofa with your head in a half finished bowl of cereal, jeez women these days lmao


Or get the pills down his neck and fuck the sleep....sleepings cheating lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2014)

Mate I've gone on speed vendors lol fook u hahah


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mate I've gone on speed vendors lol fook u hahah


Ahh go on, go on, go on go on go on lol, get them pills in ye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also ice is it a 5" coolhood youve got? also do you have a 5" fan?



yeh and yeh
got a thermatstaic inline adjustable 5" tt125 thing and aircooled 5" hood and that black plastic insulated ducting...well metal but coated in plastic

and my gap is a straght run, thank fook cant u just tyrim sum insulation of wer the bends need to be?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and yeh
> got a thermatstaic inline adjustable 5" tt125 thing and aircooled 5" hood and that black plastic insulated ducting...well metal but coated in plastic
> 
> and my gap is a straght run, thank fook cant u just tyrim sum insulation of wer the bends need to be?


Fancy swapping the fan n the hood for a fan n a tube in 6"? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fancy swapping the fan n the hood for a fan n a tube in 6"? lol



yeh sure, 

email me.

its the quipment i got of jimmy few yrs bak, never failed me,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sure,
> 
> email me.
> 
> its the quipment i got of jimmy few yrs bak, never failed me,


you got any pics of em? dont wanna order em blind an then these fuckers are too big for purpose as well y`know lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> you got any pics of em? dont wanna order em blind an then these fuckers are too big for purpose as well y`know lol


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-FAN-VENTS-TT-INLINE-ROOM-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-5-/190867804030?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c709b8f7e



lol, the hoods not as big as some ive seen maybe a foot across each way but il get a pic tomoz,,,,u cudda said earlier before i went up. more square than rectable and the glass slides in the bottom and i put tape round wer te glass slides in to make sure its airtight if u get my drift....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-FAN-VENTS-TT-INLINE-ROOM-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-5-/190867804030?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c709b8f7e
> 
> 
> 
> lol, the hoods not as big as some ive seen maybe a foot across each way but il get a pic tomoz,,,,u cudda said earlier before i went up. more square than rectable and the glass slides in the bottom and i put tape round wer te glass slides in to make sure its airtight if u get my drift....


cool cheers sounds like just the ticket, the 6" fan n tube in my room is just taking up far far too much space and i need to get something smaller but the 4" i was using was just slightly under what was needed lol

Also...are they in use atm?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mate I've gone on speed vendors lol fook u hahah


slippery slope comes to mind lol

and hg is right ya lightweight sleeping is cheating lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool cheers sounds like just the ticket, the 6" fan n tube in my room is just taking up far far too much space and i need to get something smaller but the 4" i was using was just slightly under what was needed lol
> 
> Also...are they in use atm?



yeh the fan is split to 2x4" as active inlet and the hood,well its in my veg, but i can get a lend of anotehr 5" tube if needed. the extracto is only a inlet. so no biggy.



checke dme plants, all fallen over to fuk, nothing snapped as we all know the exo bends like fuk,

so yeh main and branches basically horizontal and ove rthe past day shits gone ROCK hard...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the fan is split to 2x4" as active inlet and the hood,well its in my veg, but i can get a lend of anotehr 5" tube if needed. the extracto is only a inlet. so no biggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when ye thinking of chopping ic3? I could do with some leafy bud lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the fan is split to 2x4" as active inlet and the hood,well its in my veg, but i can get a lend of anotehr 5" tube if needed. the extracto is only a inlet. so no biggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok mate well im not gonna have the money for posting all this until next week or so ill get this first BP chopped tonight n get some sold sharpish lol, then we can get shit arranged lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So when ye thinking of chopping ic3? I could do with some leafy bud lmao


fukall for you twatface. LOL
day 55 today?, 7 days in in ripen, so u work it out fatman.

lol everyone wants some weed of ice, yeh u know coz its fucking MINT!



Saerimmner said:


> ok mate well im not gonna have the money for posting all this until next week or so ill get this first BP chopped tonight n get some sold sharpish lol, then we can get shit arranged lol


il get it collected mid week, (hopefully_il need size and weight again like last time.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mate I've gone on speed vendors lol fook u hahah


fakin told ya im sycik


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukall for you twatface. LOL
> day 55 today?, 7 days in in ripen, so u work it out fatman.
> 
> lol everyone wants some weed of ice, yeh u know coz its fucking MINT!
> ...


What u mean none for me? I'm on it like a car bonnet fuckface


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u mean none for me? I'm on it like a car bonnet fuckface



i hear u get caught on car bonnets a lot

u like dogging/?

cut a branch of now if u want?

dubs was telling me bowt a dude he knows, sells weed cuts and trims it WET, like fresh of the plant, anyways, 1.50 per gramme WET,

thats mental right?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hear u get caught on car bonnets a lot
> 
> u like dogging/?
> 
> ...


Na m8 there's hardly enough on ur branches as is, I'll wait till there fully budded lol.

£1.50 per gram wet??? That's fuckin retarded ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Na m8 there's hardly enough on ur branches as is, I'll wait till there fully budded lol.
> 
> £1.50 per gram wet??? That's fuckin retarded ffs



well its normally 10er a gramme, they say u loose 80% wen dry
so really 1.50 a gramme fresh of plant obviously trimmed aint so bad putting it that way, but its gamble innit to what ud have left after the dry of u bought a load


and anwyasy last i knew u wer getting 1.50 a g for your shit DRY.

yagetmepaddyhomeslice?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hear u get caught on car bonnets a lot
> 
> u like dogging/?
> 
> ...


yeah before it all went mental n everyone got greedy round here the growers would let you go round n pick ya bud while it was still on the plant for ya n you could either take it wet for one price or come back when it was dry for another


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well its normally 10er a gramme, they say u loose 80% wen dry
> so really 1.50 a gramme fresh of plant obviously trimmed aint so bad putting it that way, but its gamble innit to what ud have left after the dry of u bought a load
> 
> 
> ...


Aye when u put it like that, I forgot about the loss in weight lol, a gamble all the same tho


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> i don't like the bud trimmers but i think i'll be using one later, need to get my plants down asap and trimming alone is killing me.


yer shit wen trim on own esp wen u doing like 30 to 40 oz lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer shit wen trim on own esp wen u doing like 30 to 40 oz lol



wats that machine like? i soo want one? im a lone wolf wen it comes to trimming n shit,,,

@sae, yeh like id let any cunt come round hand choosing and TOUCHING my ladies, fuk that, parra much

and yeh HG,,, it seems feesable,

but all dpeneds on how it dries


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

imc take that pic of ya cunt, thats only a paint edit,remove top layre and its bak to normal pic!!!

nice bik

classy track? any DAGS ther?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats that machine like? i soo want one? im a lone wolf wen it comes to trimming n shit,,,
> 
> @sae, yeh like id let any cunt come round hand choosing and TOUCHING my ladies, fuk that, parra much
> 
> ...


they the tits mate think that was 250 sqid tho...but hell of a lot faster buds in turn handle 10 times and jobs done......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> imc take that pic of ya cunt, thats only a paint edit,remove top layre and its bak to normal pic!!!
> 
> nice bik
> 
> classy track? any DAGS ther?


removed thort b ok....that's just sand quarry we go to the track was closed today grrrrrrr


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2014)

alright lads , had a shit week this week , my missus is 38 weeks preggers and on monday some stupid bitch drove straight into my missus car , doing 60 in a 30 , she was on the phone and didnt even brake fucking stupid cow ! , my missus got rushed to hospital and is still there now !! the baby is ok but my missus cant move her legs or neck ! (she can feel them just no movement) the hospital wont do anything till the baby comes and because she is so close to her due date they want the baby to come naturally .... FUCKING STRESS !!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , had a shit week this week , my missus is 38 weeks preggers and on monday some stupid bitch drove straight into my missus car , doing 60 in a 30 , she was on the phone and didnt even brake fucking stupid cow ! , my missus got rushed to hospital and is still there now !! the baby is ok but my missus cant move her legs or neck ! (she can feel them just no movement) the hospital wont do anything till the baby comes and because she is so close to her due date they want the baby to come naturally .... FUCKING STRESS !!!!!!



fuksake

hope alls well man, preggas? dint know u had it in you anymor! u lil stalion

hope ur gunna claim the shit outa that bitch mate!!!!

so ur doing the single dad ting then?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah single dad bullshit man , its hardwork lol , worst thing about the situation is im helpless to do anything !! 

mate 4 kids at 30 im a fuckin stallion lol ... snip for me soon i think lol ...


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPINPRO-LEAF-CUTTING-TRIMMING-MACHINE-WITH-FREE-DELIVERY-/191226002148?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c85f53ae4 that's them ice...u can get a clear one cheeper but shit lol ive got 2 metal ones....


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2014)

well im about to blaze my first joint of BRK ... a creation i made , it smells fucking horrid , like newborn baby shit mixed with rotten meat and petrol ....... should be cool then LOL !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah single dad bullshit man , its hardwork lol , worst thing about the situation is im helpless to do anything !!
> 
> mate 4 kids at 30 im a fuckin stallion lol ... snip for me soon i think lol ...


I was married with 3 kids and had snip by 21, Stallion


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPINPRO-LEAF-CUTTING-TRIMMING-MACHINE-WITH-FREE-DELIVERY-/191226002148?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c85f53ae4 that's them ice...u can get a clear one cheeper but shit lol ive got 2 metal ones....


u have 2? i only want 1.

cheers.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I was married with 3 kids and had snip by 21, Stallion


yeah but your scottish ... between irn bru and brown , theres nowt much more to do but shag LOL


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

ive got 3 meself oldest 14......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> yeah but your scottish ... between irn bru and brown , theres nowt much more to do but shag LOL


Fair enough.........lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2014)

how do you know when you bring a scottish lass to orgasam ?? 
She drops her chips ...  LOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u have 2? i only want 1.
> 
> cheers.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-Trim-Bowl-Tumble-Trimmer-Blade-Plant-Trimming-Machine/141066991140?_trksid=p0.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=23345&meid=7946651187294686954&pid=100204&prg=9920&rk=12&rkt=20&sd=181303000750


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-Trim-Bowl-Tumble-Trimmer-Blade-Plant-Trimming-Machine/141066991140?_trksid=p0.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=23345&meid=7946651187294686954&pid=100204&prg=9920&rk=12&rkt=20&sd=181303000750


yer they the clear ones was on about had one they crap tbh.....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u have 2? i only want 1.
> 
> cheers.


worth getting one ice kno bit pricey but pays for its self and gets job done 10 times faster imo.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> yer they the clear ones was on about had one they crap tbh.....


I dont doubt that mate, either way 80 or 250 it too much for a trimmer I still use the same old kitchen scissors I been using for years and have no probs, just roll a few j's and get on with the trim


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont doubt that mate, either way 80 or 250 it too much for a trimmer I still use the same old kitchen scissors I been using for years and have no probs, just roll a few j's and get on with the trim


iy I like using scissors for big bud......top colas......but wen u got 100s of middle and small just wack it all in 10 turns and done......suppose don't need if only doing 1 or 2 plants but 10 to 20 will help a lot lol.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

u know wat 80 qwid is well worth it. fucking sik of trimming,

id have to try one first tho? u think theyl do try before u buy?

and u still have topluk shit of like th ebig leave sinnit? cant just drop a branch in and spin it up?

and i aggree the bottom shit pisses me off, im not gunna throw it this time, tho gunna get every fucking penny outa this harvest..tiz my kids summer holidays money

oh and me ps4


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know wat 80 qwid is well worth it. fucking sik of trimming,
> 
> id have to try one first tho? u think theyl do try before u buy?
> 
> and u still have topluk shit of like th ebig leave sinnit? cant just drop a branch in and spin it up?


what I do cut part off pull big fan leafs off.....then snip bud into trimma then turn.......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

it catches all the trim in bottom of bowl to nice for making hash lol......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know wat 80 qwid is well worth it. fucking sik of trimming,
> 
> id have to try one first tho? u think theyl do try before u buy?
> 
> ...


I never throw nothing or trim plants...cutter even works on tiny popcorn....all adds up.........


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

How'd that plant work out for you yorky?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

is that a wilma res? lol

yeh il message seeler ask fro try before u buy


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that a wilma res? lol
> 
> yeh il message seeler ask fro try before u buy


yer that's a 25l pot whilma rez...think it holds 75l


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that a wilma res? lol
> 
> yeh il message seeler ask fro try before u buy


just get one lol...yll be impressed....I was......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> How'd that plant work out for you yorky?



OY u dont just show ur face in here and not say hello

CUNT!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not a slut! I'll do it when I'm ready!


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3191257


that is some serious popcorn tho, trim them bottoms up and the tops + will weigh as much as all that popcorn, i wouldnt wana trim that small stuff not that amount anyways, fair play on getting a trimmer for it.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

small popcorn off bottom......usualy keep for pers....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3191257


The only problem with it by the looks imc is that it pretty much grinds it up, not much good it ur looking for nice looking full buds like


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

Now then. Howdy Ice. How're things? Did I mention that in 8 weeks or less I might possibly be breaking out the HPS again?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The only problem with it by the looks imc is that it pretty much grinds it up, not much good it ur looking for nice looking full buds like


naaaa I don't think so.....the big buds do by scissors top colas ect.........the trimma works well takes cuts the little leafs by half...u can ajust how close u want it.......best thing I brought...well apart from whilmas lol....if u want the job done quick....then its the tool...if wanna spend days on end choppin if got large amount then gl to ya......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

now im gonna enjoy that little nug lol........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 28, 2014)

well that joint has mangled me , started with a nice sativa head fuzz warmth that ran down my shoulders n arms then crept into a full on mongy stone lol (i stared at the screen just monging for a few minutes half way thru this post lol)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> well that joint has mangled me , started with a nice sativa head fuzz warmth that ran down my shoulders n arms then crept into a full on mongy stone lol (i stared at the screen just monging for a few minutes half way thru this post lol)


How did the taste compare to the nasty smell mate?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> naaaa I don't think so.....the big buds do by scissors top colas ect.........the trimma works well takes cuts the little leafs by half...u can ajust how close u want it.......best thing I brought...well apart from whilmas lol....if u want the job done quick....then its the tool...if wanna spend days on end choppin if got large amount then gl to ya......


Well you've got me half convinced, I might invest in one....I'll wait till ic3 tries one out first lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> well that joint has mangled me , started with a nice sativa head fuzz warmth that ran down my shoulders n arms then crept into a full on mongy stone lol (i stared at the screen just monging for a few minutes half way thru this post lol)


bit like wen I did Acapulco gold....smelled like cigars but boy did it fuk me up big time lol.......


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well you've got me half convinced, I might invest in one....I'll wait till ic3 tries one out first lol


if u doing big well worth it....whats 80 to 250...wen make 8k......use to take me all nite to trim 1....I did 6 then on that pic in 6 hours....had 4 to go.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Now then. Howdy Ice. How're things? Did I mention that in 8 weeks or less I might possibly be breaking out the HPS again?


woohoo¬¬¬ BOWT TIME TOO HOMESLICE!

lemmi know il send u up some cuts to get you going.

new gaff? new job? still with fish girl?


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well you've got me half convinced, I might invest in one....I'll wait till ic3 tries one out first lol


yeh coz we all know i plead pverty but order allsorts of shit! and u also know i will get one!

imc will sell me his second one for 29.99


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> if u doing big well worth it....whats 80 to 250...wen make 8k......use to take me all nite to trim 1....I did 6 then on that pic in 6 hours....had 4 to go.....


When I was doin 16-18 plants it took me and a m8 3-4 days to trim, what a fuckin ballache that was. House blacked out, loadsa beer and smoke and trim like fuck for 12 hours lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo¬¬¬ BOWT TIME TOO HOMESLICE!
> 
> lemmi know il send u up some cuts to get you going.
> 
> ...


And then you'll give me yours to try before I buy....cheers m8 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> How'd that plant work out for you yorky?


They're 2 weeks in 12/12 now mate.
4 out of the 6 were female, the better of the 2 males is going back over the Exo when I've pollen harvested it (also in 12/12 now).

I'll sling some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When I was doin 16-18 plants it took me and a m8 3-4 days to trim, what a fuckin ballache that was. House blacked out, loadsa beer and smoke and trim like fuck for 12 hours lol


aint to bad if can get mates u can trust........I wldnt even trust the missis lmaooooo...u still doin whilmas?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo¬¬¬ BOWT TIME TOO HOMESLICE!
> 
> lemmi know il send u up some cuts to get you going.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha postage wld be that they like solid stainless steel heavy fbukers.......


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo¬¬¬ BOWT TIME TOO HOMESLICE!
> 
> lemmi know il send u up some cuts to get you going.
> 
> ...


Still with the fish girl. Ta for the offer, one day. I've had about 30 strains including some very attractive looking BB gear sat in my fridge for 2 years. It does not help me every time I go and grab some food. Am in a new job, its great, and I could happily rent somewhere with it, but nah, off to uni in September. Being a chef bucking BLOWS. Got a food related business I hope to get going while st uni. Could be a winner! All the feedback on the product so far is that its the best they've ever tasted.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

we all kno were we be going then wen we got munches .mmmmm


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> aint to bad if can get mates u can trust........I wldnt even trust the missis lmaooooo...u still doin whilmas?


Aye imc, just running a 1.5m tent with a 9 pot system in it, 18 ltr pots. Had to make way for a veg tent too. Have a spare big 9 pot system sittin no t bein used now. It's findin somewhere trustworthy to put it, harder than u think ffs


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're 2 weeks in 12/12 now mate.
> 4 out of the 6 were female, the better of the 2 males is going back over the Exo when I've pollen harvested it (also in 12/12 now).
> 
> I'll sling some pics up tomorrow.


Cool, but balls. Had hoped you had harvested and smoked it already. Really interested in it.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

dam I just love exo.....smell stone its a beautaaaa....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2014)

All the lads down my grow shop personally recommend those Spin Pro trimmers.

I had a brand new one fresh out of the box in bits the other day inspecting the shit out of it.

£250-£300 is steep but the cheaper copies are not a patch on the functionality or quality of the proper ones.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye imc, just running a 1.5m tent with a 9 pot system in it, 18 ltr pots. Had to make way for a veg tent too. Have a spare big 9 pot system sittin no t bein used now. It's findin somewhere trustworthy to put it, harder than u think ffs


drill ya whilmas under pots...let roots go in bottom few airstones...and yll c the diff.......... lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> dam I just love exo.....smell stone its a beautaaaa....


What price range was ur trimmer imc?


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All the lads down my grow shop personally recommend those Spin Pro trimmers.
> 
> I had a brand new one fresh out of the box in bits the other day inspecting the shit out of it.
> 
> £250-£300 is steep but the cheaper copies are not a patch on the functionality or quality of the proper ones.


yer had mine from my mates shop...he lets me have stuff the price he gets it in at so aint to bad.......me pers to any big grower its a tool must have lol......like I sed had a cheep one it was shit threw it in bin lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Still with the fish girl. Ta for the offer, one day. I've had about 30 strains including some very attractive looking BB gear sat in my fridge for 2 years. It does not help me every time I go and grab some food. Am in a new job, its great, and I could happily rent somewhere with it, but nah, off to uni in September. Being a chef bucking BLOWS. Got a food related business I hope to get going while st uni. Could be a winner! All the feedback on the product so far is that its the best they've ever tasted.



good man, so canada is out teh winder? i called that! glad to hear your with fih girl u still at parents then? u seem a bit ore chipper than normal? better to be happy than a morbid cunt!!

as for the business cool man, get on dragons den! 

and fuk the seeds, get sumcuts to get your hea din gear again get sum money rolling in, it wont just come bak to u instantly, i only had a 6 month break and i been at it since feb AND JUST getting bak into it again.

none stop porblems and headaches. shit happens


@imc ok il pay 29.99+ postage.lol

u cant need both since u dont trust the missus or anyone? be like ur mixing on the deks with one in each hang..--ringadingadingding


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What price range was ur trimmer imc?


they 250 in shop I got for 200....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> drill ya whilmas under pots...let roots go in bottom few airstones...and yll c the diff.......... lol


I'm happy with my results imc, I'm goina try keepin. Them smaller tho next time , since there's 9 in there I won't have the room for trees....


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good man, so canada is out teh winder? i called that! glad to hear your with fih girl u still at parents then? u seem a bit ore chipper than normal? better to be happy than a morbid cunt!!
> 
> as for the business cool man, get on dragons den!
> 
> ...


lmao your still a funny cunt ay ya......stop bein a scruge n buy one lol.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hydrogay said:


> I'm happy with my results imc,..



well least sumone is.........



imcjt3d said:


> lmao your still a funny cunt ay ya......stop bein a scruge n buy one lol.......



na fuk that lend me yours,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> they 250 in shop I got for 200....


New bid, 39.99....u post???


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well least sumone is.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wldnt even risk sending 1...they fbukin hummm even wen been cleaned lol....I put mine in dish washer......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

U should like this critical+, grows with big colas on each branch by the looks and don't take up a lotta room, should propbly have kept a cut for mesel lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Cool, but balls. Had hoped you had harvested and smoked it already. Really interested in it.


I'll send you some when done.

I'll be fucking with it for a while so if you want some beans.......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 28, 2014)

Best thing I've seen is an ardvaark it connects to ya hoover and trims and sucks the trim away but nothings as good quality as a pair of scissors...tries whacking a few pics on earlier but wouldn't have it so fuck it lol exo has swollen right up now like u say ice branches all over the place man even the little bottom ones lol about 10 more days and chop time


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> good man, so canada is out teh winder? i called that! glad to hear your with fih girl u still at parents then? u seem a bit ore chipper than normal? better to be happy than a morbid cunt!!
> 
> as for the business cool man, get on dragons den!
> 
> ...


Went out the window 2 years ago when I was told I was barred. Became a chef instead(sorry yorky, cook) and when I feel like it, that could help me anywhere  

Might indeed be a re-learning curve, but I'll manage I think. 

I'm just stoned and tipsy and on a fucking huge adrenaline spike.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll send you some when done.
> 
> I'll be fucking with it for a while so if you want some beans.......


Won't say no. I only had s couple of joints from it, didn't even grow it. But I did enjoy it greatly. Think the Mr nice "bagseed" might have had something good going on. I'll be happy to see someone find a keeper


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Best thing I've seen is an ardvaark it connects to ya hoover and trims and sucks the trim away but nothings as good quality as a pair of scissors...tries whacking a few pics on earlier but wouldn't have it so fuck it lol exo has swollen right up now like u say ice branches all over the place man even the little bottom ones lol about 10 more days and chop time



same here mate, 10 days and chop, 7 days is next saturday so be midweek, urgh i may leave till the weekend.

and shots flopping everyware, even thoe lower shits hardened they do like the ripen


@HG- have u even got any of this crit+ running atm/>?


@TT-- ohh yeh thats right the legal bit fucked u,,,shit that, but u live,learm,move on eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2014)

It's either a Skunk or Northern Lights.


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Best thing I've seen is an ardvaark it connects to ya hoover and trims and sucks the trim away but nothings as good quality as a pair of scissors...tries whacking a few pics on earlier but wouldn't have it so fuck it lol exo has swollen right up now like u say ice branches all over the place man even the little bottom ones lol about 10 more days and chop time


tried one of thos hoover things...ends keep wizzing off lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here mate, 10 days and chop, 7 days is next saturday so be midweek, urgh i may leave till the weekend.
> 
> and shots flopping everyware, even thoe lower shits hardened they do like the ripen
> 
> ...


Yes m8, just the one, I kinda wish I'd kept it but I.only wanna be runnin two and it was a choice between it and the slh and cos zeddd is bangin on about it I kept it. Might get u to clone it and send it back if it's nice smoke


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'll send u a bit when it's done anyway and you can see for urself


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

id rather have the rolo yog atm got the munches lol


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 28, 2014)

dam that's good..................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 28, 2014)

na ther sikly as fuk.

the hwite ones are even worse. urrgh.

just watching that raid 2

BADASSS!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

WELL FUK ALL YA'ALL

CUNTS!
LOL


----------



## CrimsonDevil (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi

Just a quick question for all the UK folk.

What's the best LED light around £100 I can maybe go over a little looking for 100w + 
thanks

crimsondevil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

CrimsonDevil said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question for all the UK folk.
> 
> ...



none, buy hid,

led unless u go 300 watts or over its pointless

and u wont get owt decent quality for a ton mate,, only chinese shit that does nothing

and ther only good for veg.

if its veg u want one for buy a 250MH or 400MH


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

CrimsonDevil said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question for all the UK folk.
> 
> ...


TBH mate ive been researching LED`s just recently an you aint gonna get anything decent for less than £100, you are looking at £2-400 for a decent enough LEDjust to cover a 3x3 area/4 plants etc

saying that however there is a 2nd hand decent 400W LEd panel on ebay atm for about £80


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

Nearly forgot,,,,,morning cunts lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Nearly forgot,,,,,morning cunts lol



sae, u want pic and dimensions of that hood while the lights are on il go up?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-V400-LED-Grow-Light-400W-3W-Indoor-Flower-Veg-IR-Spectrum-Hydro-Lamp-Panel-/281369730583?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4182f15e17

6hr left


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sae, u want pic and dimensions of that hood while the lights are on il go up?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-V400-LED-Grow-Light-400W-3W-Indoor-Flower-Veg-IR-Spectrum-Hydro-Lamp-Panel-/281369730583?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4182f15e17
> ...


yeah if you could cheers mate would be helpful

yeah thats the light i was on about lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah if you could cheers mate would be helpful
> 
> yeah thats the light i was on about lol


thers 2 lights one at 800 qwid an dthat at 40

meh maybe one day il make the plung and get 2x400 led for veg but dunno

brb, go and do this pic.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

this was the other light i saw.... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400w-led-grow-light-Vipar-Very-powerful-Brilliant-light/231265934682?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=23775&meid=7956818035180294041&pid=100005&prg=10165&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=281369730583&rt=nc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

...although you've never led me a stay b4 so I'll pop em tonight...tis Sunday after all l


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ahh go on, go on, go on go on go on lol, get them pills in ye


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads , had a shit week this week , my missus is 38 weeks preggers and on monday some stupid bitch drove straight into my missus car , doing 60 in a 30 , she was on the phone and didnt even brake fucking stupid cow ! , my missus got rushed to hospital and is still there now !! the baby is ok but my missus cant move her legs or neck ! (she can feel them just no movement) the hospital wont do anything till the baby comes and because she is so close to her due date they want the baby to come naturally .... FUCKING STRESS !!!!!!


Jesus Christmas man ur taking this really well. I hope u slap the cow for doing that!!! Fuckin he'll man!!!! Don't really know what else to say bud


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

its 45cm wide and 39 cm long

ignore the tape thats me thinking my temps wer down toa leak, it was not,lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

fuckin' ell man, hope both are gonna be alreet man. good sign she can still feel everything though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its 45cm wide and 39 cm long
> 
> ignore the tape thats me thinking my temps wer down toa leak, it was not,lol


looks like just the ticket mate

so if i send you this brand spanking new 6" fan, cooltube and 9.5M of insulated ducting you send me that hood n the 5" fan lol, also have you got any 5" ducting floating around? if not ill have to buy a pack at some point

Also when i get this packed up its likely to be in either 2 or 3 boxes, that wont cost extra on the courier will it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> looks like just the ticket mate
> 
> so if i send you this brand spanking new 6" fan, cooltube and 9.5M of insulated ducting you send me that hood n the 5" fan lol, also have you got any 5" ducting floating around? if not ill have to buy a pack at some point
> 
> Also when i get this packed up its likely to be in either 2 or 3 boxes, that wont cost extra on the courier will it?


err just tape em togther like u did last time, its only a fan and hood?

and yeh i got a nice chnk of 5" plastic coated insulated ducting u can have,.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err just tape em togther like u did last time, its only a fan and hood?
> 
> and yeh i got a nice chnk of 5" plastic coated insulated ducting u can have,.


cool will do, means im gonna have to dig my standard reflector out for a few days lmao, should be fun battling temps again for a few days lmfao

Will be 2 boxes, ducting n tube in one n fan in another


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool will do, means im gonna have to dig my standard reflector out for a few days lmao, should be fun battling temps again for a few days lmfao
> 
> Will be 2 boxes, ducting n tube in one n fan in another



its cool leave it with me, i still got my original box from wen jimmy sent it, so il get it all in one,
il book for collection tonight so be tomorrow or tuesday to be collected my end


hopefully u can get mine by wed thurs and maybe use the same box to return? upto u,

i can borrow a 5" tube so leave yours setup till this arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh anyone get their smokes off agora any reccomendations? My moms after retiring so I said I'd get her fags cheap for her from now on.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2014)

got a link to agora relax?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh anyone get their smokes off agora any reccomendations? My moms after retiring so I said I'd get her fags cheap for her from now on.


lloll

wat next ya shoppin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Hold on zedd agora on my phone hides icons behind others lol ill link u it once I find it lol

Nah mate fags are like 9.60 a pack here so when I caen get her a carton for 29e delivered to her door why wouldn't I?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/

as for the cigs have a read up first in the forums n see if they are still reg getting seized, i had 400 seized n there was a lot of english cig orders from them getting seized at the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/
> 
> as for the cigs have a read up first in the forums n see if they are still reg getting seized, i had 400 seized n there was a lot of english cig orders from them getting seized at the time.


See it would be 2 cartons at a time or so n would literally just be for the mother, sent to her house every few weeks or so


Very stoned lol point I was trying to make is the orders would be small n irregular just curious of the packaging. Ur bang on England's success rate is only 95%


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

Amazing what you can be arsed to scrape up when your in need haha

 
I reckon there's about a gram to go into the hash cap mix. Should beef them up a smidge haha


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See it would be 2 cartons at a time or so n would literally just be for the mother, sent to her house every few weeks or so


customs been dealing with cigs in the post since before the internet let alone the darknet lol

i couldnt resist a bash when they first came up but got seized, got a letter from customs which i scanned n sent to the vendor n got half me money back, i do member there was quite a few english orders getting seized from the vendor tho, n he even put a note on his front page about how bad UK customs are for cigs.

worth a bash tho, all you will get is a love letter from customs if they are got.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah that's one of the main reasons I wanna give it a go...fuck all happens u can keep on trying to different addresses till it works lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuck all on the forums just gonna message em all asking if they Mbb or vacuum the cartons if they do that's good enough for me n I'll stick with the one lad


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck all on the forums just gonna message em all asking if they Mbb or vacuum the cartons if they do that's good enough for me n I'll stick with the one lad


i dont think its to do with the smell n that more so the size n shape of 100s of cigs n that people been trying to send cheap cigs from abroad for yrs n yrs so i presume the shape/size n how it shows on a scan is flagged to a degree.

that vendor ONLY is the one i used, they have been around a longtime and deffo sent what was ordered i got a letter from customs saying so lol there claim of 100% success rate to the UK is bollax tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont think its to do with the smell n that more so the size n shape of 100s of cigs n that people been trying to send cheap cigs from abroad for yrs n yrs so i presume the shape/size n how it shows on a scan is flagged to a degree.
> 
> that vendor ONLY is the one i used, they have been around a longtime and deffo sent what was ordered i got a letter from customs saying so lol there claim of 100% success rate to the UK is bollax tho.


Ah see he's from the Ukraine that's high risk but I've asked em all about the packaging... imma probably go for mikehamer seeing as he says his location is Totland so I'm hoping it's not high risk lol...false hopes as good as any i suppose.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Easy lads....just toking on a joint of billberry ground it up and stunk of lemon and some sort a nasty funk on a dry pull really lemony tasting when sparked up its like all the flavour disappears....can feel it on my chest which is a good thing just the flavour is extremely mild. Nice burn to it, nice n even....on the whole its doing the job nice n chesty just lacking a bit in flavour


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmmm might whip put the vape n have vapes in bed all day....gonna start saving up for all that bud I've been planning to buy off some of u bell ends 2 my supply won't last me forever n I'm looking forward to the variation.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Exo taken last neet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

looking spot on shawny.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 29, 2014)

Organic feed 
-----------------
nettles in water weighted down for about 3/4 week till it starts to smell sour great for vegging 
comfry leafs same method great for flowering plants.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Exo taken last neet


lol ours are so similar its mental, my shits all ove rmate flopping down evryware, wat i thought was a side branch was a top,lol 

still kinda sik of smoking it already tho.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Exo taken last neet


dank dude nice to see the cheese was this a bean cheese grow or the clone,that is around.

Had the pistols been pulled into the crowns,that's when she is prime.one of the best cheese grows i have seen on here looks like the real edam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers don another week I'm gonna chop 

Yeh ice flopping all over the show good sign tho ay next round I'm gonna put early supports in just after the stretch 

Aye tyke tis the cut mate cheers dude


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Are you into organics then tyke? I'm just about to take the dive myself got everything on order just need to get some allmix and coco and I'm ready to rock n roll oh need to go pet shop as well for a pump n that for making compost tea


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

im pulling next wednesday that will have been 2 weeks ripen and 5 days flower takes me to 9.5 weeks or sum shit that i cant be arsed working out

so thats like a week wednesday 10 days left

gotta go get the spare 5" filter from me pals today for the drying tent.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeh man nearly there lol mine will be bang on 9 week....billberrys deffo strong..got washing out and its pissing down I'm just staring out the window for about 5 mins before it registered all my work gears getting soaked lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man nearly there lol mine will be bang on 9 week....billberrys deffo strong..got washing out and its pissing down I'm just staring out the window for about 5 mins before it registered all my work gears getting soaked lmao


lol. she all dry then? wat was yeild like?

im sik to death of the exo n livers, iil have to swap some.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/151265896262?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&_trkparms=clkid=7960800750860439807&_qi=RTM1651765

Gonna get some a these as well ice seen the square ones but proper piss tek on the price proper


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh Yeh bloody hell lol well the bill A I've just smoked the one with purple leaves I got a total of 62g of dry bud and need to weigh the other trimmed it this morning but looks a little less and that exo I chopped the other week yielded 35g not bad saying it was the smallest one i got 8 left now all pretty big and 3 monsters so we shall see.......I need to get some smelly proofs then I'll send a few samps out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

That exo looks sweet shawn, shame about the taste on billberry tho, hopefully the other one u got tastes better. 
Im just 3 weeks into flower today so still fuckin 6 weeks till ive any hope of chopping


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Just weighed the other bill B and 45g of bud all popcorn in the trim bin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers Gaz yeh I'm just about to sample the other lol smells very similar now dry so I'll see in 5 mins....tis a shame mate was hoping that lemony wierd twang would come thru but no


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cheers Gaz yeh I'm just about to sample the other lol smells very similar now dry so I'll see in 5 mins....tis a shame mate was hoping that lemony wierd twang would come thru but no


Oh well at least u know exactly what ur gettin with the exo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

How do all.

2 oz a plant is a piss poor result Shawny mate..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im pulling next wednesday that will have been 2 weeks ripen and 5 days flower takes me to 9.5 weeks or sum shit that i cant be arsed working out
> 
> so thats like a week wednesday 10 days left
> 
> gotta go get the spare 5" filter from me pals today for the drying tent.


You havent got a spare spare have you? lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

The yorkshireman said:


> How do all.
> 
> 2 oz a plant is a piss poor result Shawny mate..


Aye they were only small compared to the others had 11 in total in there the 8 I have left are a lot bigger...but as for the bills I won't be growing em again that's for sure....very dissapointed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye they were only small compared to the others had 11 in total in there the 8 I have left are a lot bigger...


11 in how big a floor space under how much light?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

1.2 square under 1200 on and off mainly on if I pull 2 off each off the other all together would be 600g dry which I would not be happy about but I rekon I'll get more off what's left.....next run thinking of just doing 6 in 20 litre pots....less is more I've found


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

it's a bit of a sweeping statement saying 2oz per plant is a piss poor result. 2 oz is better than nothing am i right?
my last harvest i had 5 lil cheese plants and the most i got off one was 8g, 32g off 5 plants but if i hadn't put them in the room i would have had 32g less and would have been buying weed last week.


i just harvested 2 x 10+ oz plants in less than 10 mins, wanna know my secret?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Strimmer?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's a bit of a sweeping statement saying 2oz per plant is a piss poor result. 2 oz is better than nothing am i right?
> my last harvest i had 5 lil cheese plants and the most i got off one was 8g, 32g off 5 plants but if i hadn't put them in the room i would have had 32g less and would have been buying weed last week.


No not at all considering.

2 oz per plant is a piss poor result unless you're running numbers 12/12 from clone and there's something seriously wrong with a room/grower that's only pulling 32g off 5 plants.

I've never pulled less than 3.5 oz off a plant and the one time I did pull 3.5 oz off 1 plant it was a pheno that was done after only flowering for 4 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

How's that penis enlargement thing going? I'm assuming you've searched the darknet markets for it?....just curious for em...research purpose's lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 1.2 square under 1200 on and off mainly on if I pull 2 off each off the other all together would be 600g dry which I would not be happy about but I rekon I'll get more off what's left.....next run thinking of just doing 6 in 20 litre pots....less is more I've found


Give airpots a go mate, there's no need for 20L pots in a 1.2tent.
The root ball will never fill pots that size before the plants outgrow your tent.

I've got 4 15L pots in this 1.2 and they're on the line, any bigger and they'd wouldn't be getting enough oxygen as they wouldn't be drinking all that water fast enough.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's that penis enlargement thing going? I'm assuming you've searched the darknet markets for it?....just curious for em...research purpose's lol


It's only been around a year or so, it's very new.

And to boot it's marketed as an "erectile disfunction" drug for blokes who have had failed attempts at Viagra treatment, it's not marketed for penis enlargement even though it does.
For anybody to be selling it on the Darknet stores for this purpose they would need to fully understand what it does and how it does it.


I know all about it because I was researching it long before it came to market, I got hold of the patent test results back when Phil Hernon and his dodgy peptide company started ripping naive gym rats off with fake Folistatin 344 after they saw the Mighty Mouse pictures.

Lol, some muppets will believe anything is possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's only been around a year or so, it's very new.
> 
> And to boot it's marketed as an "erectile disfunction" drug for blokes who have had failed attempts at Viagra treatment, it's not marketed for penis enlargement even though it does.
> For anybody to be selling it on the Darknet stores for this purpose they would need to fully understand what it does and how it does it.
> ...


Im not even gonna ask how it works but im sure it's fucking cool as a cucumber!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

I know the rest will yield a lot more the were vegged a lot longer than the ones I chopped time will tell....air pots are alright but too messy and I couldn't see any difference between airpots and square pots side by side I'm going for them smart pots next lol gitta give everything a go plus I'm going all super soil just need to get my measuments bang on for a 200 litre mix


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

i chopped the plant at the base and hung it whole. needed a saw to get through the base though it was thicker than a pint glass!.

32g off 5 plants, good grower, good environment, good nutrient regimine and no problems throughout the grow, how did i only get 32g off 5 plants yorkie, please tell me master where i went wrong?!?!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I know the rest will yield a lot more the were vegged a lot longer than the ones I chopped time will tell....air pots are alright but too messy and I couldn't see any difference between airpots and square pots side by side


The difference is plants don't get rootbound in airpots, you can grow big plants in small pots.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> 32g off 5 plants, good grower, good environment, good nutrient regimine


Lol, well obviously not mate.

But there's too many variables.
Light.
Heat.
PH.
EC.
Proper nutrition regime when the plants need it.


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

airpots are wank! that is my opinion! 32g off 5 plants is wank that is your opinion.


everything was spot on throughout the grow though did youi not read that bit?!


who's right?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

I liked my 10l airpots but like shawn said they are messy fuckers, and also a lot taller than standard 10l pots not gd when I have a limited height available.so had to swap em out for this grow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> airpots are wank! that is my opinion! 32g off 5 plants is wank that is your opinion.
> 
> who's right?



An opinion is not a statement of fact mate.

Airpots eliminate root circling and plants don't get root bound - This is a fact, not an opinion.

32g off 5 plants is good going by your book - This is an opinion, not a fact.


It is a fact that 32g off 5 plants is a piss poor result (considering variables) when the same and more can easily be had from 1 single plant under only a single 250w HPS.
I really don't know why you're getting all hot and bothered about it though GHB.
If you're happy with your result then fair enough but in the grand scheme of things it's shite.
If it cost me more in electricity to grow 32g of product than the 32g of product is actually worth wholesale (which is how it seems unless you give us some context) then I'd give up, there's your yardstick to measure by mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Gonna be me rocking out later on lads..






Its a fucking serious tune isn't it lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

i'm hot alright, its 23 c here and yes you do get under my skin quite often with your "never been wrong in my life " approach.

i know for FACT that my environment was PERFECT and that the plants had no deficiencies or other health problems, i actually know why i only got 32g and wasn't really asking you why because your opinion matters very little to me. 

32g of weed is better than no weed, can you at least agree with me on that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm hot alright, its 23 c here and yes you do get under my skin quite often with your "never been wrong in my life " approach.
> 
> i know for FACT that my environment was PERFECT and that the plants had no deficiencies or other health problems, i actually know why i only got 32g and wasn't really asking you why because your opinion matters very little to me.
> 
> 32g of weed is better than no weed, can you at least agree with me on that?


Fuck off with your _Ad Hominem_ approach dude.

I was talking to Shawney and you got offended, he didn't and obviously fully understood the point I was making.
You took offense and pushed it to be dragged out, I deal in facts not opinion (unless somebody/the subject matter asks for my opinion) and I always have.

If the facts don't agree with your opinion then that's not my fault, they're still facts and again not necessarily MY opinion. 


I can only agree that 32g of weed is better than none if that 32g of weed didn't cost me more to grow than I could have bought it for and without any context from you the point is moot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i actually know why i only got 32g



There's a contradiction in terms hiding behind that.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2014)

imcjt3d said:


> View attachment 3191257


just bought one for popcorn, nice one jay


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Just bought a pizza with the dominos app...thanks domino's lol
Did end up costing over 18e with all the topping (9 max I think) for a medium pizza lol. #flash


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

Something to watch with a smoke....


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

i never got offended i was just saying you saying 2oz per plant is piss poor is a sweeping statement, you didn't know how many plants he had in his tent before you made the statement. is that not a fact?

one of the best grows i ever did i only got 1 oz per plant, 1 gram per watt and ten weeks from cutting to harvest, now if you think 2oz per plant is piss poor what would you think about my poorly one ounce plants?

don't try and give people your advice unless asked, they simply don't wanna hear it ( and believe me i can speak for more than jst myself), wether it be on growing, claiming dole or taking juice, just keep it to yourself next time hey?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i never got offended i was just saying you saying 2oz per plant is piss poor is a sweeping statement, you didn't know how many plants he had in his tent before you made the statement. is that not a fact?


I had an educated guess because I've seen pics of his room before and then I asked him how many plants in how much floor space under how much light to confirm what I had already presumed so no it wasn't a sweeping statement.



ghb said:


> one of the best grows i ever did i only got 1 oz per plant, 1 gram per watt and ten weeks from cutting to harvest, now if you think 2oz per plant is piss poor what would you think about my poorly one ounce plants?


How many times do I have to put the words "Considering/Variables/Context" into my posts before you get the point?



ghb said:


> don't try and give people your advice unless asked, they simply don't wanna hear it ( and believe me i can speak for more than jst myself), wether it be on growing, claiming dole or taking juice, just keep it to yourself next time hey?


As far as I can remember the juice thing wasn't even you (if it was you obviously forgot the PM convo) and rimmer purposely asked me about the dole thing so how about you stop taking it upon yourself to speak for others and go fuck yourself!


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

you made the statement before you asked how many plants he had, you made the statement before knowing what the variables and context were, an educated guess is still a guess.

the lad says here is my harvest i'm made up  you come down like 2 oz piss poor job, those very fucking words!. enough anyway i do have better things to be doing with my time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> you made the statement before you asked how many plants he had, you made the statement before knowing what the variables and context were, an educated guess is still a guess.


Are you fucking blind? Can you not read what was said rather than what you think was said?......

I made the statement to Shawney after an educated guess based on having seen his room before.

I mentioned context and variables regarding YOUR 1oz plants, not his.

..........


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb how u manage to yield such utter wank with all that expensive shiz lol, whose plants u showin in the vids then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Best shot I could get...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ghb how u manage to yield such utter wank with all that expensive shiz lol


Remeber Zeddd, a wank yield is only your opinion.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Best shot I could get...


What are those little red uns?


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

i'm nearly as blind as you eh yorkie?, once you make a statement you will defend it to the death eh. it clearly says red bull and route 66 on the tabs, use your amazing eyes lad.

32g of nice (subject to opinion of course yorkie) cheese cost me less than a tenner in nutes, took less than 7 weeks to grow and no extra cost of electricity, you can't get it that cheap in bradford surely?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

No need to fall out...I don't takemuch offense to anything iI'm not fussed about the yield they were the smallest and not vegged for long so fuck it like g says its weed I never had before...the rest should yield well if it don't I'm gonna have to have a re think on my approach as long as I hit 25+ I'm a happy man its all money I'm saving naaaam sayin blads lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2014)

fall out? i never fell in to that cunt! always belittling peoples ideas and showing us all how successful he is in life


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What are those little red uns?


Redbull n apparently their orange look more orange in real life tbh got em instead of 2 bugatti still gave him only 2 out of 5 and that was solely on packaging factory sealed in a porn dvd and vacuum sealed in a Mbb so I had to give him something n tbh if he had mentioned he didn't have em when i placed the order I might have given him max 4 out of 5 but only if the pills were good.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32089



Has anyone tried the green route 66 b4?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm nearly as blind as you eh yorkie?, once you make a statement you will defend it to the death eh. it clearly says red bull and route 66 on the tabs, use your amazing eyes lad.
> 
> 32g of nice (subject to opinion of course yorkie) cheese cost me less than a tenner in nutes, took less than 7 weeks to grow and no extra cost of electricity, you can't get it that cheap in bradford surely?


I'm looking at it on a 40" HD TV and the picture is blurred, if the words Redbull were clear I wouldn't be asking.

I see what appears to be "Ree" on the left side and the right side is too blurred.
The stamp on the other side of the pill on the bottom I can't make out either, I assumed "Reebok" from what I can see so I asked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> fall out? i never fell in to that cunt! always belittling peoples ideas and showing us all how successful he is in life


There you go again with your bullshit _Ad Hominem _attacks, can't debate for toffee so goes after the person behind the point.

I haven't belittled anybody and I'm far from successful in life, I've been fucking unemployed for over 3 years! 

So when you've quite finished pulling shit out of thin air to have a go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

...bum


Did u all get a good look at my drugs lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

wheres the pizza pics?!? 9 toppings you greedy bastard lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> 32g of nice (subject to opinion of course yorkie) cheese cost me less than a tenner in nutes, took less than 7 weeks to grow and no extra cost of electricity, you can't get it that cheap in bradford surely?


Still no context as to why they only pulled 32g.

Circular reasoning and hiding behind a lack of information does not make a point credible, not that you have a point without any context.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wheres the pizza pics?!? 9 toppings you greedy bastard lolol


I was gonna but it was shite a very measly 9 topping g's nay I add n delivered by a pig ignorant lad on the phone talking in that obnoxiously loud African accent.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was gonna but it was shite a very measly 9 topping g's nay I add n delivered by a pig ignorant lad on the phone talking in that obnoxiously loud African accent.


with 9 toppings its a real skill getting it not to clash but can be done ....nice....think i had a pineapple egg tuna combo put me off the heroic toppings order for life, i like simple one with some anchovy and sliced artichoke stone baked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Just sold an oz of it for 160 lol fuck it...just whacked me veg on got a nice beef joint today gonna have that fucker go and get a bottle of appletons estate and sniff this g I got yesterday all the talk I had to get one lmao.....might have to sample some of this agora ting if me laptop works


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There you go again with your bullshit _Ad Hominem _attacks, can't debate for toffee so goes after the person behind the point.
> 
> I haven't belittled anybody and I'm far from successful in life, I've been fucking unemployed for over 3 years!
> 
> So when you've quite finished pulling shit out of thin air to have a go.


anyways ffs i just read robbies post, fukin ell man sorry to hear that, must be fukin awful man peace


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> with 9 toppings its a real skill getting it not to clash but can be done ....nice....think i had a pineapple egg tuna combo put me off the heroic toppings order for life, i like simple one with some anchovy and sliced artichoke stone baked


It was onion, goats cheese, jalapeños, sundried tomato,corn,salami,sausage some green like spinach or something like that....and I think mushrooms lol but was shute soggy n what not n their bases are shite!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just sold an oz of it for 160 lol fuck it...just whacked me veg on got a nice beef joint today gonna have that fucker go and get a bottle of appletons estate and sniff this g I got yesterday all the talk I had to get one lmao.....might have to sample some of this agora ting if me laptop works


Ur gonna love it man darkvendor gears the best so far in terms of bang for your buck but budworx has the best but insanely over priced.


Tempted to munch test n walk the dog off my tits lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur gonna love it man darkvendor gears the best so far in terms of bang for your buck but budworx has the best but insanely over priced.
> 
> 
> Tempted to munch test n walk the dog off my tits lol


Have you still not fucking taken those pills??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Have you still not fucking taken those pills??


Hahaha gonna walk the dog first so bout half an hour to 45 mins sir


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Hahaha yes relax gonna be some charged walk that is lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

No word of a lie but I told secretagent cig vendor about Mbb now he's gonna give me a 7% discount off my order woop woop lol

Shop agent** got it confused with a devo song lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Have you still not fucking taken those pills??


cuple weeks il have a spare 5" can matey u can have it.
your favorite brand.

and yorkie, if u cant read that writing on those pills then your graphics card is SHIT!
that is all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Just dropped one route 66


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just dropped one route 66


 dropped it where?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Jakes dream, day 20 of 12/12


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

got sum stretch ther innit gazza


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

That's it relax you'll loving everyfucker soon lolol

Looking nice there Gaz nice n healthy mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dog, also day 20 of 12/12


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

That dog doubled or tripled from flip gary?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Exo again day 20 of flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That dog doubled or tripled from flip gary?


Its tripled at least mate its barely fitting under the light now, its a big fucker


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

lol mine did about that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> got sum stretch ther innit gazza


Pot calling kettle black there aint ya, u got as much stretch on ur dog as mine, lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Pot calling kettle black there aint ya, u got as much stretch on ur dog as mine, lol


 lol no shit, mine finsihed just under my tube at its highest .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

High stress training is the way forward lads. trust!





treat them bitches mean haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no shit, mine finsihed just under my tube at its highest .


Mine is about 4 inches below the cooltube so im hoping its finally stopped stretching


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Still not yet on route 66


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

got sum foxtailin!!
stil lots of fat white hairs tho,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Heres my dog 16 days ago so just under a week after flip. U can see how much she stretched.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

fucking crazy innit, she stretches and thins out.

mine flipped on the 1-6 so im 4 weeks in it seems week 5 for pk, fuk its going fast atm, gunna hev to get sum 12-12 fs shit going


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

I no


IC3M4L3 said:


> fucking crazy innit, she stretches and thins out.
> 
> mine flipped on the 1-6 so im 4 weeks in it seems week 5 for pk, fuk its going fast atm, gunna hev to get sum 12-12 fs shit going


I normally start pk at week 4 run it till 7, then 10 days to 2 weeks ripen and chop. 9 weeks altogether,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I no
> 
> I normally start pk at week 4 run it till 7, then 10 days to 2 weeks ripen and chop. 9 weeks altogether,


i normally do the same, kinda, but the exo and livers i run diffrent and mate dunno wether coz wat i dunno but it seems to be favourable! im more than happy with the reuslts..

im gunna be fuckinga round with nutraits for a bit see what i like, im gunna order sumadvanced nutes, i REALLY liked that wen i ran it with that big grow i lost last yr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Route 66 are very clean almost mdma like really cleansitting in my room with my Dr beats pro jacked into high with bassnector on lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Gonna drop a redbull at ten just to be sure I don't come up anymore


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

once u pop u just carnt stop lol them pills are gone lol

enjoy mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Got inpatient dropped the redbull... Dropping so much I'm like a Dubstep tune lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

i like sticking a crushed up half a pill in a spliff wen im up on a pill, fucking wiikid, each drag like a rush!!! chattering ya teeth as u inhale

my god my eyes are watering i miss it that much

roll on harvest. money in the fucking bank,


been thinking,gotta send a few parcels come harvest, u think its wise putting em al in same postbox?

wats the name sof them cheap heatseal vac pac machine things?


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

that bold txt was annoying me sorry lol

u shouldnt have any probs having multi drops at the same point from the darknet, only speaking from me own n others experience of it, ive had pacels from 4-5 different countrys arrive in the same week n no probs, u do find ya get friendly with the local postie tho lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Went round a proper crack house once with me bro and this yardie called iddy an he used to drop a couple them when he was coming up he'd smoke a big fat rock I was about 16 or something lol will never forget the faces he was pulling gotta be a good buzz that.....I've just had a couple of lines me self decided to make hash.......not a good idea think I'll do a relax and whack some tunes on lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i like sticking a crushed up half a pill in a spliff wen im up on a pill, fucking wiikid, each drag like a rush!!! chattering ya teeth as u inhale
> 
> my god my eyes are watering i miss it that much
> 
> ...


Heat seal bags and hair straighteners do the job mate


----------



## imcjt3d (Jun 29, 2014)

iy iy......


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2014)

Redbulls are amaxing


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Redbulls are amaxing


lmao good job u didnt get the buggetis then the strong pills lol

how u find em if ya still able to type lol compared to md powder/crystals? personally i always prefered a good pressed pill to md.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

Just chillin !


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

i could have sworn ya rottie looked bigger in previous pics gboy lol i get lost with all these animal pregnacys in the thread lol thought ya cat was preggers not the the dog?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i could have sworn ya rottie looked bigger in previous pics gboy lol i get lost with all these animal pregnacys in the thread lol thought ya cat was preggers not the the dog?



hes holding the camera further away this time.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i could have sworn ya rottie looked bigger in previous pics gboy lol i get lost with all these animal pregnacys in the thread lol thought ya cat was preggers not the the dog?


I bought the rottie pup mate, she is twice the sizeof when I got her 2 weeks ago, thats her 8 weeks and 2 days old now.
My cat Is preggers tho she due any day now,

I do have a much bigger rottie cross that u might be talking bout tho, hes my 1 and half year old male dog.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hes holding the camera further away this time.


had me fooled lol




Garybhoy11 said:


> I bought the rottie pup mate, she is twice the sizeof when I got her 2 weeks ago, thats her 8 weeks and 2 days old now.
> My cat Is preggers tho she due any day now,
> 
> I do have a much bigger rottie cross that u might be talking bout tho, hes my 1 and half year old male dog.


oh right was well confused lmao looks lovely tho mate, me old man was up visiting today n talking bout getting a dog he use to have rotties years ago when i was a kid n they where not that known, hes on about getting a Caucasian shepherd dog never even seen one in the flesh meself but av read bout em tho over the years.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 29, 2014)

id like a rottie PUP, shame ther wasent anymore gaz, every fucker seems to get em free.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id like a rottie PUP, shame ther wasent anymore gaz, every fucker seems to get em free.


If u had said a few weeks ago there was 3 left when I got mine, but I paid over 300 for mine never got her free wish I did tho and saved a fortune lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuck getting a Caucasian Shepherd them things are crazy the worlds best guard dog tho apparently


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck getting a Caucasian Shepherd them things are crazy the worlds best guard dog tho apparently










think its some latelife crisis or sumfin? that he can still tame the beast lol fuck that tho i wont be taking the kids round there any time soon if he gets one lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 29, 2014)

Jeeeez like a bear imagine one of them getting a hold of ya


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 29, 2014)

they use em to hunt bears lol

give me a nice french bulldog or a pug neday.

i dont see how thats a legal breed tho tbh? looks like it would eat a pit or the like of for a scoobysnack?


----------



## S'Manta (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/feed-the-birds-planting-weed-all-over-londonfeed-the-birds-planting-weed-all-over-london

If I had some seeds I'd send them to help your cause.


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning uk what a morn it's as sunny as fook out there just what I need for working up roofs. Took a load of pics of my greencrack so i will whack up some pics later when I can get on my laptop I have been putting my plant outside for 3 weeks now and giving it 12 hours of dark in my cupboard so no heat issues lol and they are putting on a wee bit of bud I'm actually stunned its about 4 weeks into flower and doing ok.


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

ic3 fuck u talking so much shite for still lad,wanting a pup faf u just concentrate on growing weeds first then once u conuer that mountain well c if we can get u a dawg,daft cunt.gaybhoy hows things me old son?rambo,a pleasure as always,zeddddd mail


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

ps.mainey if ur reading this i hope ur well,dont let any cunt drag u down,keep the faith brother


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

morning ladies

@Saerimmner 

email dude


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

S'Manta said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/feed-the-birds-planting-weed-all-over-londonfeed-the-birds-planting-weed-all-over-london
> 
> If I had some seeds I'd send them to help your cause.


Follow them on facebook and they will give YOU seeds lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> @Saerimmner
> 
> email dude


erm nothing from you so far mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

wait it just came thru lol


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

@jinky,fuck the pics of ur green crack,i want pics of ur wifes brown crack


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

@ ice reply


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

oh no,ic3mal3 has me on ignore and hes organizing a camping trip for him and rimmer,well jell!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

@ICE e-mail


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

r-i-i-i-i-mer is it true ur going cmping with ic3 to do a bit of r-i-i-ming?only joking me old son


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

Doppey said:


> r-i-i-i-i-mer is it true ur going cmping with ic3 to do a bit of r-i-i-ming?only joking me old son


Hmm yet another intelligent, well thought out contribution from you......grow up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning all,

Jinky sorry about not emailing u back last week m8, had a lot going on and had no time to meet up wit u, cheers for the offer tho man, maybe we can sort summit out another time, 

So doppey is back with his ever witful comments, fucking plonker,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

@ICE e-mail


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

Out of interest dooes anyone want a BP cut? just trying to work out who wants what etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Out of interest dooes anyone want a BP cut? just trying to work out who wants what etc



if anyone says no ther morons, im dying to run that, now i seen how fit the dog looks, dont think the rgunna yeild huggely coz i just dont, bt its quality

sae email bakatcha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning geezers well my DE has arrived and my seaweed meal but I'm not sure the seaweed meal is seaweed meal it just looks wank....what u rekon zedd should I send the cunt back or what?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll tay a gringo cut off u sae if umanage yo get your hands on it mate sounds nice that does


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll tay a gringo cut off u sae if umanage yo get your hands on it mate sounds nice that does


Gringo will be with me within the next few weeks so will shout you when it arrives


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeh man sweet as looking forward to it ....they came back for another o of bill last night said everyone said it was peng I'm happy with that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

Just seen this bad boy on Fb.....u know u need one of these for trimming lol what an invention


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2014)

lazy fuckers lol. never ceases to amaze me how much more complex folks need to make getting high lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just seen this bad boy on Fb.....u know u need one of these for trimming lol what an invention


these days i try not to remove the joint from my lips, i can fall asleep in a hammock and still have the j in my lips...life skills eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2014)

hahah quality. i've been known to drink cans of beer in my sleep. like between snores. muscle memory man!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> these days i try not to remove the joint from my lips, i can fall asleep in a hammock and still have the j in my lips...life skills eh


Yeh but smoke in the eye is a killer lol always gets me at work when I got a rollie hanging out me gob


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

Gary1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Jinky sorry about not emailing u back last week m8, had a lot going on and had no time to meet up wit u, cheers for the offer tho man, maybe we can sort summit out another time,
> 
> So doppey is back with his ever witful comments, fucking plonker,


Now come on thats no way to speak to an old friend!


----------



## Doppey (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok ok ok,serious question,I have an exo that died at 7 week's (mind the one that was only needing watered but u cunts preferred to laugh rather than help, the fine bunch of men u r).anyway,would it be worth smoking?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

Doppey said:


> Ok ok ok,serious question,I have an exo that died at 7 week's (mind the one that was only needing watered but u cunts preferred to laugh rather than help, the fine bunch of men u r).anyway,would it be worth smoking?


no it wouldnt so fuk off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

Hahahaha^^^^well the geezer who sold me that seaweed crap has given me the money back and said keep what he sent so sound as lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha^^^^well the geezer who sold me that seaweed crap has given me the money back and said keep what he sent so sound as lol



wat did he actually send/? lol looks like manure?

SAE, courier will be ther tomorrow with my bits.

just put the veg tent to slep for a few days, cant eb arsed carrying a cooltube 

lazy fucker innit


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahahaha^^^^well the geezer who sold me that seaweed crap has given me the money back and said keep what he sent so sound as lol


what seaweed crap mate ....seaweed can be good what colour is it mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what seaweed crap mate ....seaweed can be good what colour is it mate?









dont look slimey to me


seen this shit
http://www.funnypatent.com/

LOL

i want the pat on th ebak machine


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat did he actually send/? lol looks like manure?
> 
> SAE, courier will be ther tomorrow with my bits.
> 
> ...


cheers mate much appreciated, will let you know when it lands n ive got stuff swapped over


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

^^^^^^ thats what I got zedd....smells kinda seasidey but not like seaweed plus its got a few feathers in it n shit so got a refund seen some other stuff but about £6 more should if bought that in the first place its like a dark green colour


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers mate much appreciated, will let you know when it lands n ive got stuff swapped over



yeh no worries, keep yaself a couple of those 6" clips, i could only find 1 of the others, fuk knows wer the other is  
used same company as b4 may as well,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat did he actually send/? lol looks like manure?
> 
> SAE, courier will be ther tomorrow with my bits.
> 
> ...


Its not suppose to be slimey its dried n ground seaweed but this stuff looks like it has other shit in it too he said he buys a ton bag for his garden and sells the surplus he claims its a 100% seaweed meal so what the fuck are all the feathers n hay doing in there then lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its not suppose to be slimey its dried n ground seaweed but this stuff looks like it has other shit in it too he said he buys a ton bag for his garden and sells the surplus he claims its a 100% seaweed meal so what the fuck are all the feathers n hay doing in there then lol



lol maybe he means its 100% organic? but eitherway hes refunded u so u may as well use it


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

such a buzz making soil i get really wasted and go to work on it til im fuked, those earth worm castings are the bollox man use plenty of them cos they allow the plants to tolerate hotter soil, same with the tea


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeh I got 40 litres of castings on the way man can't wait to get stuck into this shit.....gonna buy a little bin to keep it all in as well
Oh do u put a base layer of super soil.then the rest just all mix or strait super all the way?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

yeah good point i dont bother with layering, if u look at how roots grow layering doesnt make any sense so i dont bother and dump it in the neat floweringsoil....but i dont use strait bloodmeal for this reason worried about burn when young


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I got 40 litres of castings on the way man can't wait to get stuck into this shit.....gonna buy a little bin to keep it all in as well
> Oh do u put a base layer of super soil.then the rest just all mix or strait super all the way?[/Q
> if u look at how roots grow layering doesnt make any sense so i dont bother and dump it in the neat floweringsoil....but i dont use strait bloodmeal for this reason worried about burn when young


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

i get N slow release from the crab meal and benes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeh man I got all that on the way the blood meal I've sprinkled round my little clones seems to have done something growing a lot faster than the last lot under this cfl....thought the same about layering and roots just shoot to the bottom don't they....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh no worries, keep yaself a couple of those 6" clips, i could only find 1 of the others, fuk knows wer the other is
> used same company as b4 may as well,


its 5" clips i need mate ill give you the 6" ones as after this swap i will only be using 5" stuff


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 30, 2014)

Doppey said:


> @jinky,fuck the pics of ur green crack,i want pics of ur wifes brown crack


Haha I've not got a wife ya fucking rocket now away and give yerself a right good shake ya fucking stoater.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

Harvested the tiny Blue pit last night an today 5 Exo have gone in there in its place then as i chop the other plants ill be replacing them with a mix of exo n Bp for now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> its 5" clips i need mate ill give you the 6" ones as after this swap i will only be using 5" stuff


a 6" clip should tighten up enough tho? no/? would have thought so, im sure i used a5" clip on 6"?

fuk knows, its ready to go anwyays man,,, il let u knoww en they have collected

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANROSE-COMTK230A-COMMERCIAL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-AND-VARIABLE-SPEED-CONTROL-/201114599522?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item2ed35d4062

ohh yehhhh

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2500-m3-Hydroponic-Acoustic-Boxed-Fan-with-Torin-Sifan-Motor-speed-controller-/321438765488?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4ad73e51b0


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Jinky sorry about not emailing u back last week m8, had a lot going on and had no time to meet up wit u, cheers for the offer tho man, maybe we can sort summit out another time,
> 
> So doppey is back with his ever witful comments, fucking plonker,


Don't worry m8 I've been run off ma feet as well I just planted them outside lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a 6" clip should tighten up enough tho? no/?


yeah actually your probably right, how many 6" clips you need?


----------



## jinkyj (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey dopamine yer weed and growing techniques are shite ya spastic lol. Av heard yer maw takes it up the dungy off all the young team lol the dirty auld hing oot her fanny and back box must be like a burst couch.LOL ya big mad mental smear test ye. Pmsl


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah actually your probably right, how many 6" clips you need?


3 m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 3 m8


ok mate thats what ill chuck in for ya then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think its some latelife crisis or sumfin? that he can still tame the beast lol fuck that tho i wont be taking the kids round there any time soon if he gets one lol


Fucking dogs bread for killing bears lol say one one done deal about 3 yrs ago going for 800e hope whoever bought it knew their shit id hate to handle one of em...way 2 fucking big


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Can see ur basket now...meth, check glock...check.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can see ur basket now...meth, check glock...check.









gramme of crystal is aboot 70 qwid.

yanooooooo!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

Man can't fucking wait for the meth report lol and remember with agora it's always gonna be readily available.


One thing I will say lads is after having quality coke the no come down really makes the experience that more enjoyable.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

lol yeh,,, and even tho is is avialable its expensive, so not so much. lol


1 coin atm is 373 qwid,

guess im only buying coin.
lol


il have the meth and do a baz esqu eyeball shot lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

Nah man you don't have to buy whole bitcoins lol I've bought 10e worth of bitcoin at a time lol dude I got a serious, 25 sample of cocaine on agora for 14e ish and it was on par with budworx...deals are there bud.doesn't matter how expensive something is at the end of the day u find the money.


The eye ball shots will be sweet hahah


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

You could easily make a few bob ordering things for ppl and telling them it will be posted to them in so n so like guns n all and you'd never really touch anything ur just the middle man.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2014)

Has Baz been up to his old tricks again but taken a liking for poultry this time lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man you don't have to buy whole bitcoins lol I've bought 10e worth of bitcoin at a time lol dude I got a serious, 25 sample of cocaine on agora for 14e ish and it was on par with budworx...deals are there bud.doesn't matter how expensive something is at the end of the day u find the money.
> 
> 
> The eye ball shots will be sweet hahah


lol yeh,

na too much AG if u have a habit on sum shit mate then aintw aiting a week for it to land.

prices vary ta fuk too, 

like 2g of fishflake like 75-80% coke is 98 qwid of one dude then u got mr chow doing the same 2g for 158 qwid.


seems the uk shit is VERY expensive, but the cheaper stuff tends to be US-US but ivenoticed to orering from abroad is def cheaper if u got the balls

i have.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

Gary did I tell u my gfs parents got a new rottie (last one died @ 11-12 yrs old) fucking cunts a cute fucker


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gary did I tell u my gfs parents got a new rottie (last one died @ 11-12 yrs old) fucking cunts a cute fucker


Cute and bloody trouble lol, mine is at the chew anything that moves stage


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3192667


How old is he mate? Looks a good month or more older than mine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

Nah mate their about the same age lemme find out Ill what's app the missus


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

dont u be teaching that dog to be a suicide bomber u tight paddy cunt!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How old is he mate? Looks a good month or more older than mine


Pup was born first of April lol its in Germany ice ting don't speak no England


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pup was born first of April lol its in Germany ice ting don't speak no England


I was right mine is born 3rd of May so that one is about a month older


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

sweet and sour day 49


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sweet and sour day 49View attachment 3192671



yeh deffo fucked
bin it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah you should of added more of that whatumahcallit...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2014)

look who's mug shots out lool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> look who's mug shots out lool



i know found guilty, 12 counts, loooses allhis knighthoods and everything

i feel vilated, all our childhood heros wer secretly creaMing in ther pants while hosting blue peter

CUNTS!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

vanilla kush,day 44,  barneys farm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> vanilla kush,day 44, View attachment 3192697 barneys farm



YEH MORE FUCKED THAN THE LAST

best send em to me to dispose of safely and resposibly.

i dont accept any trash less than day 56 tho.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2014)

theyre in cheap shitty sq plastic pots 11 litres,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> theyre in cheap shitty sq plastic pots 11 litres,



haha yeh manthem square wilma ones, i use em, great if u wanna mainline like u are doing, much smaller than the airpots,

na they look nice man, some real nice lookers u got ther, u do like ur multistraining from seed dont you? might take a page.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

looking spot on zeddd. i've really got to think of a better name than sweet n sour. that's already taken haha. both the smelly cherry and the original pip i put the male to has a list of heritage as long as my arm i might call the strain chop suey just for the crack ha.

my swede's bouncing today. went to the boozer at 3 didn't get in til 12.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking spot on zeddd. i've really got to think of a better name than sweet n sour. that's already taken haha. both the smelly cherry and the original pip i put the male to has a list of heritage as long as my arm i might call the strain chop suey just for the crack ha.
> 
> my swede's bouncing today. went to the boozer at 3 didn't get in til 12.


sour dawg? its good shit man cant wait to blaze the donkey dick pheno gunna take it to day 56.....spinpro s comming today...nice shiny bit of kit to look forward to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

your splashing for a spin pro eh. nice. let us know how you get on with it. i've seen many machines do a poor job. but then again the time saved is enormous.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Morning...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

hahah fuck me that grinder is a canny size eh lol. how much of ya stash have you demolished then???


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah fuck me that grinder is a canny size eh lol. how much of ya stash have you demolished then???


 Hahah yeah its the "large" spacecase...don't get it u use waaaay more smoke but I only have to grind once a day, fill it n work from that. I've smoked about 65% but I've been fucking careless with how much I use n i only notice it when I go round to a friends for a few smokes n see the state everyone gets in.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning... View attachment 3193049



lil nobbly kneee lol
chicken legs mofo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your splashing for a spin pro eh. nice. let us know how you get on with it. i've seen many machines do a poor job. but then again the time saved is enormous.


yeah im convinced it can pay for itself strait off cos i dont trim or punt popcorn, and if its any good ill chuck the smaller buds in and wait for the feedback, all good then the punt stuff will get spinproed, the percy will be hung dried and trimmed properly lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Update on the BB all or nothing grow, Scottie Dog 12/12 from seed






Different Dog, same seed's ( sister ) It had 3 head's at one point but grew out o.k different bud structure and smell:





as you will see there was feeding issues but no biggie

This Dog got a week's veg before the flip, another Scottie pheno from seed:






Coming right 

Deep Purple Querkle Sweet pheno:






Looking tastier day by day 

Last but FAR from least, Southern Charm :




#
Juicy Fruit pheno


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyones buy any of em awesome yank canna sweets? Other market...bit pricy but should be sweet ()


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lil nobbly kneee lol
> chicken legs mofo


Ur leg has a hole in it...






MOTHER OF GAWD THEY HAVE STUN DUSTERS, KNUCKLEDUSTER WITH A FUCKING TASOR BUILT IN LOL


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning... View attachment 3193049


whats in the blue bottle by the vid?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats in the blue bottle by the vid?


Sexy oil time


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sexy oil time


i fukin new that was some neals yard shizzle


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Funny u should say that my gf actually has eczema so we usually have to buy alot of that hippie massage oils n crap or insanely over priced crap...i usually suggest the hippie crap.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur leg has a hole in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no never had a hole in my leg? and its all healed up well small.i cant find my phone down the side of my chair so i cant do a pic, coz fucked if im movin

chop chop saturday week 9, gunna go pic up the spare filter and tube today


sae-stillw iating for courier, il message soon as e been,

using wing reflector in tent, tbh the amount it put my temps up is negegable

and relax oilatum works wonder mate! u can get a cream or a bath oil


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Funny u should say that my gf actually has eczema so we usually have to buy alot of that hippie massage oils n crap or insanely over priced crap...i usually suggest the hippie crap.


fuck all that shit off an just use witchhazel


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

You get so defensive about ur hole lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck all that shit off an just use witchhazel


Is that a nice smelling massage oil?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> MOTHER OF GAWD THEY HAVE STUN DUSTERS, KNUCKLEDUSTER WITH A FUCKING TASOR BUILT IN LOL


i want one lol

member buying stun guns years ago frm france, they would arrive no probs (well there was a few probs in the end but wasnt to do with postage), think they may be classed as a firearm tho? or in similar class.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i want one lol
> 
> member buying stun guns years ago frm france, they would arrive no probs (well there was a few probs in the end but wasnt to do with postage), think they may be classed as a firearm tho? or in similar class.


Who cares!!! it's a nuckleduster stun gun lol no one 1 is gonna challenge your authority lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is that a nice smelling massage oil?


no its an astringent made from plant roots, fantastic on eczema n totally natural, g/f uses it on her eczema and its cleared up majorly

*Medicinal uses*
Main article: Witch hazel (astringent)
The leaves and bark of the North American Witch-hazel _Hamamelis virginiana_ may be used to produce an astringent,[9] also referred to as witch hazel, and is used medicinally. This plant extract was widely used for medicinal purposes by American Indians and is a component of a variety of commercial healthcare products.[9]

It's mainly used externally on sores, bruises, and swelling. Witch hazel hydrosol is used in skin care. It is a strong anti-oxidant and astringent.[9] It is often used as a natural remedy for psoriasis, eczema, aftershave applications, ingrown nails, to prevent sweating of the face, cracked or blistered skin, for treating insect bites, poison ivy, and as a treatment for varicose veins and hemorrhoids.[10] It is found in numerous over-the-counter hemorrhoid preparations.[11] It is recommended to women to reduce swelling and soothe wounds resulting from childbirth.[12]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i want one lol
> 
> member buying stun guns years ago frm france, they would arrive no probs (well there was a few probs in the end but wasnt to do with postage), think they may be classed as a firearm tho? or in similar class.


yeah we used to buy em off the russians in the docks n sell em to the bouncers lol, an yes they are classified as a Class 1 firearm


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Who cares!!! it's a nuckleduster stun gun lol no one 1 is gonna challenge your authority lol







lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no its an astringent made from plant roots, fantastic on eczema n totally natural, g/f uses it on her eczema and its cleared up majorly
> 
> *Medicinal uses*
> Main article: Witch hazel (astringent)
> ...


 I'll definitely tell her about that but she's been using "aveeno skin relief" for years and it works wonders... Apparently, well she doesn't suffer as bad as some ppl do.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll definitely tell her about that but she's been using "aveeno skin relief" for years and it works wonders... Apparently, well she doesn't suffer as bad as some ppl do.


My missus has really bad eczema and the witchhazel was the only thing that works properly, for your g/f if she aint so severe either witchhazel or tea tree oil might work but6 woukld reccommend the WH everytime, my family has been using it since the dawn of time it seems lol

Also they do witchhazel face wipes in the pound shops that me g/f uses, might be worth pointing ya missus in that direction, if not places like Boots the chemist do WH as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> My missus has really bad eczema and the witchhazel was the only thing that works properly, for your g/f if she aint so severe either witchhazel or tea tree oil might work but6 woukld reccommend the WH everytime, my family has been using it since the dawn of time it seems lol
> 
> Also they do witchhazel face wipes in the pound shops that me g/f uses, might be worth pointing ya missus in that direction, if not places like Boots the chemist do WH as well


 handy old thread this from tasor duster to eczema relief lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

id like a stungun or crossbow

lifetime firearms ban

CUNTS!


and relax aveeeno? is that like the paddy version of avon>?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> My missus has really bad eczema and the witchhazel was the only thing that works properly, for your g/f if she aint so severe either witchhazel or tea tree oil might work but6 woukld reccommend the WH everytime, my family has been using it since the dawn of time it seems lol
> 
> Also they do witchhazel face wipes in the pound shops that me g/f uses, might be worth pointing ya missus in that direction, if not places like Boots the chemist do WH as well


Also saying that, i just remembered, in with my grandads medals and dress ribbons etc there is a tiny lil glass bottle of witchhazel he had with him all thru WW1 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id like a stungun or crossbow
> 
> lifetime firearms ban
> 
> ...


If you want either let me know, may take a while but can always get hold of shit like that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah im convinced it can pay for itself strait off cos i dont trim or punt popcorn, and if its any good ill chuck the smaller buds in and wait for the feedback, all good then the punt stuff will get spinproed, the percy will be hung dried and trimmed properly lol


thought as much man. so what do you do with all the popcorn then? hash? 

my popcorn's better than most of the gear goes round up here so it gets trimmed and punted. though that budolski lad is deffo upping the game over his side of toon. 


[email protected] said:


> Anyones buy any of em awesome yank canna sweets? Other market...bit pricy but should be sweet ()


just make them yaself man! that badkitty's medibles thread has real detailed recipes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

I could do it myself but theirs something about getting drugs in the post...a feeling comparable to being kid waking up on Xmas day lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also saying that, i just remembered, in with my grandads medals and dress ribbons etc there is a tiny lil glass bottle of witchhazel he had with him all thru WW1 lol


That's fucking cool man!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

only 2 fags left, fag or joint? silly question really lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

bit of competition DON ?lol

i normally bin my small shit, or last few runs i gave it to the old lodger and he filled a vase up with it,smking on it for months,

not gunna be the case this time, getting every penny and weighing everything, not rippping myself no more


dogs looking beastly DON very good, still wanna have a go at that firestarter? yagetme//


and sae, a joint is only half a fag.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bit of competition DON ?lol
> 
> i normally bin my small shit, or last few runs i gave it to the old lodger and he filled a vase up with it,smking on it for months,
> 
> ...


Your right it is........if your any good at rolling which im not lmao........therefore mine end up with somewhere between half n a full fag in em, varying amounts of weed and rolled so it looks like its been made by a blind paraplegic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Why can't ppl roll!growing up we used 3 skins now everyone uses a king size...i do now but only cuz the 3 skins it 2 big for just me, especially when u smoke blunts


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why can't ppl roll!growing up we used 3 skins now everyone uses a king size...i do now but only cuz the 3 skins it 2 big for just me, especially when u smoke blunts



#i still use 2 small rizla and one in the middle,only wen people are here i use kingies


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Ain't done it since I bought the box of king size skins lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ain't done it since I bought the box of king size skins lol



yeh i managed to turn a few foklsonto kingies.


joints joined tho are a bit bigger

gotta sit in all day and wait for fucking courier


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

My dad's care has severe Ithiciosis and has to have his whole body bathed and scrubbed daily. He gets plain old olive oil on prescription, it is actually the best thing for dry skin conditions.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice day, paint and DIY the kitchen I reckon.
Ikea shizzle to go on the walls.

What's you lot doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Fucking hate ikea!
Gfs home tomorrow so I was gonna clean today but I'll probably just do the washing n rush it all tomorrow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah the stuff I would buy from Ikea is limited but I'm into the kitchen gear.

I've got some stainless steel stuff to go up.
Butchers hook rails and wine glass holders, shit like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I could do it myself but theirs something about getting drugs in the post...a feeling comparable to being kid waking up on Xmas day lol


Aye it's fun eh, my gel caps just arrived I'll be knocking them up later. Was hoping they were them gold bars! Though the thought of drink n drugs right now is making me feel I'll. 

Been looking at an alternative to lecithin to speed up thc absorption. Body builders use it to help up the ante. 


IC3M4L3 said:


> bit of competition DON ?lol
> 
> i normally bin my small shit, or last few runs i gave it to the old lodger and he filled a vase up with it,smking on it for months,
> 
> ...


Were in totally different markets do it's no prob. He's getting better n better genetics but he's looking for massive yields. 

Haha yeah I hear ya on the fireballs. Every man an his dog wants it. I'm rationing it to folks haha 

The snips I took are growing frost in veg ffs. 

I need to pay attention this run and find it's flower time exactly. It's fast though I know that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

Ethanol gives the best absorbtion Don, like just a drop per caps worth to disolve the good stuff but I don't know how that would work with the capsules, it might disolve those too on contact.

?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha yeah I hear ya on the fireballs. Every man an his dog wants it. I'm rationing it to folks haha



fuk the ration i been waiting 9 months for a cut of you,,sort it out. 


just chillin yorkie, waiting on a courier to collect this parcel i booked, extra 2 qwid for the cunt just to bring his own labels,

fuckers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

yup the gel caps would dissolve with ethanol in. and once made for keeping them's sake i freeze them. they get warm in your pocket and the coconut melts then you've got a very weedy oily patch on your sky rocket. i know.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

i was gonna make them caps to go to india, was thinking of decarbing in some beef dripping, got a higher melting point than coco...anyone tried it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk the ration i been waiting 9 months for a cut of you,,sort it out.


 
well you can wait a bit longer then eh haha or get a tester pack by buying some bb gear. anyway this is just the only female i had out of 3 pips and it's pretty much nothing like the original that got the 2nd in the cup. I want that cut!

Check me frost in veg!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i was gonna make them caps to go to india, was thinking of decarbing in some beef dripping, got a higher melting point than coco...anyone tried it?


ghee is your best bet. you'll be burping weedy beefy burps on the plane man hahaha actually get stuck in man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i was gonna make them caps to go to india, was thinking of decarbing in some beef dripping, got a higher melting point than coco...anyone tried it?


Trying to decarb while mixed with something doesn't really work properly.

Decarb before dissolving in your dripping.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3193108
> well you can wait a bit longer then eh haha or get a tester pack by buying some bb gear. anyway this is just the only female i had out of 3 pips and it's pretty much nothing like the original that got the 2nd in the cup. I want that cut!
> 
> Check me frost in veg!



BUY? FUCKING BUY?

your having a bubble mate,lol

il wait for your cuts of the reveg if thats what your doing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BUY? FUCKING BUY?
> 
> your having a bubble mate


Lol, I can see him stringing you on for cut here IC3!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

The kitchen wall that's getting kit on it.

 

If I get it done today, unlikely now the missus has scheduled a shopping trip ffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> BUY? FUCKING BUY?
> 
> your having a bubble mate,lol
> 
> il wait for your cuts of the reveg if thats what your doing


Didnt I send you 3 fireball seeds? N for that he better not give u a cut...or a male cutting would be fitting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

you forget ic3 we're trying to make a little money and give same back to the original breeders, who lets face it put a lot more effort in than you do man. If i give a cut of our soon to be released strain out you're hardly likely to buy a pack of the fuckers are ya? 

I never charge for cuts. never paid for one either. wind ya neck in man

only bubble i'm having is the one's in me bong lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Didnt I send you 3 fireball seeds? N for that he better not give u a cut...or a male cutting would be fitting


haha he can fuckin whistle for snips if he's got pips hahahaaaaa


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

yeah the plan is half kilo trim, dry ice, shake 220 and heat up with 2x beef fat at 145 for 5 hours....u rec thatl do it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you forget ic3 we're trying to make a little money and give same back to the original breeders, who lets face it put a lot more effort in than you do man. If i give a cut of our soon to be released strain out you're hardly likely to buy a pack of the fuckers are ya?
> 
> I never charge for cuts. never paid for one either. wind ya neck in man
> 
> only bubble i'm having is the one's in me bong lad.



i dont pay for cuts neither, but always sort a smoke out for the lads who sent after grown out. ur just shit scared i grow it better than u

thats cool bro.


na u snet me summert else relax wernt fireballs.

only BB stuff i got here is dog and dipy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah the plan is half kilo trim, dry ice, shake 220 and heat up with 2x beef fat at 145 for 5 hours....u rec thatl do it?


Over 100c and you'll start to vapourise the THC, I posted a THC decarb curve graph the other week, I'll see if I've still got it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont pay for cuts neither, but always sort a smoke out for the lads who sent after grown out. ur just shit scared i grow it better than u


i'm terrified man. lmfao. how many grows you cattled so far ? i've lost count man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont pay for cuts neither, but always sort a smoke out for the lads who sent after grown out. ur just shit scared i grow it better than u
> 
> thats cool bro.
> 
> ...


Nope definitely sent you the fireballs...look.. 
I remember cuz rimmer wanted some but I'd already posted em to u see...photo proof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

Aye, here'ya Zeddd.

 

Your best bet would be to decarb the dry ice sift alone and set the temp just sub 100c and let it sit for hours (curve 2).
Or do set at just over 100c and be careful of the drop off (curve 3).

Curve 4 is best bang for buck under test conditions but the margin for error is small as the drop off is rapid.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah the plan is half kilo trim, dry ice, shake 220 and heat up with 2x beef fat at 145 for 5 hours....u rec thatl do it?


I reckon a half kilo of sugar trim will be way too much kief. and how many of these pils you gonna make thats a shit load of butter man or you saving some for other things?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nope definitely sent you the fireballs...look..
> I remember cuz rimmer wanted some but I'd already posted em to u see...photo proof


i'm golf clapping you here IC3FA!L


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

Lol, [email protected] has done you there IC3!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2014)

Lol think Zedd wants to be unconscious on his trip to India lol....would love to go to India suppose to be a right experience ain't it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

i never got bags like that relax, only a plain bag.. did it have 3 pips in a clear bag?

the FB just looks pretty dunt it, i dont mind with seeds just cant be doing with regs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

depends. Bali aye, looks the business. River ganges, nah fuck that. half burnt rotten corpses being set on fire n pushed in to the water they literally wash with, cook with, drink, shit and piss into. 

fuck any species that doesn't have sense to disregard it's own feces.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

Nah I put em into another lil baggie for u bud and taped em inside, at first you said you never got any they you said you were joking n received em...what's going on cowboy. Aint popped anything since my last grow n got those seeds after since I was so pleased with my previous purchase n customer service...ja get me?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i never got bags like that relax, only a plain bag.. did it have 3 pips in a clear bag?
> 
> the FB just looks pretty dunt it, i dont mind with seeds just cant be doing with regs.


That's why I sent you 3...unless you're Gary ur gonna get a fem lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2014)

[QUOTI ="Don Gin and Ton, post: 10658486, member: 78638"]depends. Bali aye, looks the business. River ganges, nah fuck that. half burnt rotten corpses being set on fire n pushed in to the water they literally wash with, cook with, drink, shit and piss into.

fuck any species that doesn't have sense to disregard it's own feces.[/QUOTE]

Yeh I saw that on idiot abroad some messy tackle that man...aye would have to be a nice part like 5 star hotel and maybe a coach trip round the slums or something lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

All today @ 14 days 12/12.

*Exo x Dreamtime.*
Got some crazy stretch on this first one, it stands 42" from the top of the pot.

    

*Exo.

 

Tent.

  

Clone cupboard.*
Just potted up Exo on the left, Psycho in the middle and waiting for legs on the tray of Exo to the right.

 




*
*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's why I sent you 3...unless you're Gary ur gonna get a fem lol


Oi u ya cheeky fucker I'll have u know I popped one reg seed along with the dog female this time and got 1 for 1 female with the reg thats the Jakes dream im growing now, was a cross of Deep blue and Engineers dream.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's why I sent you 3...unless you're Gary ur gonna get a fem lol



ahh i know witch they are now il label the bag,,, all fireballs?

cracking them next round. may crack them now but my veg tent is getting busy again and il be taking physco snips in a week or 2


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

spinpros just arrived, impressed


----------



## ghb (Jul 1, 2014)

with the build quality or the fact that it doesn't knock the head off every trichome on the surface of the bud like you thought it would?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTI ="Don Gin and Ton, post: 10658486, member: 78638"]depends. Bali aye, looks the business. River ganges, nah fuck that. half burnt rotten corpses being set on fire n pushed in to the water they literally wash with, cook with, drink, shit and piss into.
> 
> fuck any species that doesn't have sense to disregard it's own feces.


Yeh I saw that on idiot abroad some messy tackle that man...aye would have to be a nice part like 5 star hotel and maybe a coach trip round the slums or something lmao[/QUOTE]
was just sad to see. having to pay extra for more wood to make sure you burn completely so the wild dogs don't get down on your charred bits. fucking fast developing nation my arse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> spinpros just arrived, impressed


gotta see some before n after pics of this man. it is the hand crank one i'm thinking of yeah?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

nice zedd, wassit the real version or cheaper one u went with?

id be real insterested in seeing how it works, bet u get a lovely bowl of hash undeneath


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2014)

Little fuckers got game lol wish I thought of this when I was a kid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All today @ 14 days 12/12.
> 
> *Exo x Dreamtime.*
> Got some crazy stretch on this first one, it stands 42" from the top of the pot.


those look like some great outdoor strains. how long did you veg for? they're classic xmas trees


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

damn the physco looks sik with them long narrow leaves. so befitting the name


@Saerimmner 

couriers been matey


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon a half kilo of sugar trim will be way too much kief. and how many of these pils you gonna make thats a shit load of butter man or you saving some for other things?


well I want to take about 200 caps so the rest ill make into hash, jus wanna wait for the half key cos of the dryice, yano make the most of it shit aint cheap....that spin pro is trippy, lmfao, one oz per minute and proper small trim


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well I want to take about 200 caps so the rest ill make into hash, jus wanna wait for the half key cos of the dryice, yano make the most of it shit aint cheap....that spin pro is trippy, lmfao, one oz per minute and proper small trim



wet or dry?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

are they all that size or different size's? looks pretty cool, ive never used one only read mixed reviews on them, seems to do the job tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> are they all that size or different size's? looks pretty cool, ive never used one only read mixed reviews on them, seems to do the job tho.



ha yeh they look mint, never even thought to look on youtube,
pricy tho but if ur doing loads pay for itself in 1 or 2 harvests


infact fuk the spinnny thing
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Twister-T2-Trimmer-Leaf-Trimming-Machine-Commercial-Bud-Trim-Trimpro-/281336569254?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item4180f75da6
thats the shit!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

Dry ice is loads of fun especially in the bog! 

Cool the spinpro's working out, still wanna see trimmed bud pics just to satisfy my curiosity more than owt else.

Caps are all done, I've had a half full one and I'm nicely toasted.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends. Bali aye, looks the business. River ganges, nah fuck that. half burnt rotten corpses being set on fire n pushed in to the water they literally wash with, cook with, drink, shit and piss into.
> 
> fuck any species that doesn't have sense to disregard it's own feces.


 nah fuk that stinky place been there many times, trippin off me tits with the holy men on the steps of the ganges....im going with the family so will be avoiding all shite and aggro staying somewhere nice and quiet


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wet or dry?


 what will dry out to an oz, didn't weigh it obv just eyeballed, I post some pics later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> infact fuk the spinnny thing
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Twister-T2-Trimmer-Leaf-Trimming-Machine-Commercial-Bud-Trim-Trimpro-/281336569254?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item4180f75da6
> thats the shit!!


best bit is to warrant using one you will probably only need 1 crop to pay for it hahaa $13,900.00 is a bit steep lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

they dont seem that complicated so its hard to see how teh cheaper ones would differ?

seen a motor for em and u can attack a drill.

thats just been fucking lazy tho lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> best bit is to warrant using one you will probably only need 1 crop to pay for it hahaa $13,900.00 is a bit steep lol


 thats 1 plant to me blad!LOL

i know thats obviously aimed at the med grows in the states.
cant imagine all them paraplegics trimming for very long stints


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

basically get a plant, pull off fan leaves cut off buds bung in machine turn a few times and its ozville........mad, I wanna cut down some more now


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ha yeh they look mint, never even thought to look on youtube,
> pricy tho but if ur doing loads pay for itself in 1 or 2 harvests


they aint that pricey 285 i seen on amazon, prob a bit cheaper elsewhere? n looks to work well thats some serious time saved from trimming.

this was on the description in the ad lol 


Used for the removal of protruding leaves and roots and for the preparation of plants for essential oils, for the mixture of flower petals for aromatherapy and potpourris


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they aint that pricey 285 i seen on amazon, prob a bit cheaper elsewhere? n looks to work well thats some serious time saved from trimming.
> 
> this was on the description in the ad lol
> 
> ...


 it does the job, mine trims closer than in that vid, ive tuned it already lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

looks the nuts zedd n i dont think 285 is expensive for what it dus, save hrs n hrs with that thing.

dunno if it the cheaper model or people spinning too much but theres quite a few reports of people moanin bout em mashing up the bud which it clearly dus not..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> looks the nuts zedd n i dont think 285 is expensive for what it dus, save hrs n hrs with that thing.
> 
> dunno if it the cheaper model or people spinning too much but theres quite a few reports of people moanin bout em mashing up the bud which it clearly dus not..



ther prolly on about the 100 qwid jobbys,

reckon tho if u got the cheaper one and bought sum new blades for the propper one and shot em in cheapo one, may be orite yano.

def thinking about it, il wait a few harvests before i start buyig mad shit


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

ha ha I might go an sound the horn outside rolfs place, I know where he lives...cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha I might go an sound the horn outside rolfs place, I know where he lives...cunt



nice neighbours u got ther!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> looks the nuts zedd n i dont think 285 is expensive for what it dus, save hrs n hrs with that thing.
> 
> dunno if it the cheaper model or people spinning too much but theres quite a few reports of people moanin bout em mashing up the bud which it clearly dus not..


it clips the leaves nicly mate, cant see me doing much hand trimming tbh after this afternoon. i rec peeps who say it fuks there bud prob dont have much bud and it will remove most of the leaves leaving fuk all if its schwag, but as a bud trimmer its the biz


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

ou


IC3M4L3 said:


> nice neighbours u got ther!


out of my leaugue man hes got a 5 mil pad on the river next to parky, i just know where they are


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those look like some great outdoor strains. how long did you veg for? they're classic xmas trees


Not long at all, about 3 weeks tops.

The classic xmas tree shape comes from the Dreamtime side.
I'm convinced it was a skunk male now, they look exactly the same as Shantis skunks (although come harvest I'll realise more).

After seeing the crazy stretch on the one most resembling the Exo and after trying to research the Exo/Psycho genetics I'm falling on the side of Sensi Seeds when they say that Psychosis is an example of their Northern lights #5 x Haze.
I don't think the Exo is actually a Sensi Skunk #1 pheno as it looks and grows nothing like their Skunk #1 (It doesn't actually look like anybody's Skunk #1 and although Sensi reworked theirs it I've grown it out) but actually looks sativa like a haze would, their Skunk #1 originally came from Shanti (which came from David Watson the original breeder) and his skunks look just like these xmas tree fattys I have here.
I think the Exo is some kind of haze/haze hybrid and the Psycho is a cross of that haze and NL #5 like Sensi say, as the Exo and Psycho are very very close phenos in anybody's eyes.

I reckon the NL #5 is what gives the Psycho it's fruity twang on the back end.

We'll probably never really know but this analogy makes more sense to me now than any choice Skunk #1 story.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they dont seem that complicated so its hard to see how teh cheaper ones would differ?


The cheap ones are just photo replicas from China mate, the materials used are completely different.

The proper ones have big soft neoprene bristles that stroke your buds to gently rotate them while the spinning wire trims them.
In the knock offs the foam bristles are really hard and are practically tyre rubber, they don't flex and stroke turn at all, completely useless.

Zedd will know what I mean as he's got it in front of him, if he posts pics later you'll get the gist of what I mean about the foam bristles.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The cheap ones are just photo replicas from China mate, the materials used are completely different.
> 
> The proper ones have big soft neoprene bristles that stroke your buds to gently rotate them while the spinning wire trims them.
> In the knock offs the foam bristles are really hard and are practically tyre rubber, they don't flex and stroke turn at all, completely useless.
> ...


 thats what i was thinking, buy sum replecemtn bristles and fi em to the cheapo one.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

i dont get how his family are all standing by rolf? fucking noncing! n his daughter n wife are all holding hands outside the court!

84 tho n worth a few quid, obvs wanting the cash fucking wrongons tho.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont get how his family are all standing by rolf? fucking noncing! n his daughter n wife are all holding hands outside the court!
> 
> 84 tho n worth a few quid, obvs wanting the cash fucking wrongons tho.


they knew about him for ever man and this is there way of lying, a public show of we didnt know....used to bump into them in a local restaurant, always looked fukin miserable and nasty, they still had his picture on the wall as of last week, bet its down now lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 1, 2014)

chubby brown was right about them all along. anybody still have a chubby vhs?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they knew about him for ever man and this is there way of lying, a public show of we didnt know....used to bump into them in a local restaurant, always looked fukin miserable and nasty, they still had his picture on the wall as of last week, bet its down now lol



hel have tory mates, thats what he hid behind just like that other dude jimmy me bob

cunts.
wrekced young kids lives, i went to a all boys school and shits real fucking CUNTS.



ghb said:


> chubby brown was right about them all along. anybody still have a chubby vhs?


who needs vhs
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chubby+brown+

lon live the tube........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2014)

Suns been out all day fucking loving it, just picked up a Q of some nice cheese cross strain tasty stuff, and got a load of beers in, gonna be a gd night,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

arent u sik of cheese gboy? i am


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

livers exo






dog


livers/exo


exo week/10 days in


wide flower room shot



livers exo



DOG 4 weeks


livers/exo




physcosis


veg tent


seedling here i may just flower it be a semi 12-12 fs


physosis


----------



## ghb (Jul 1, 2014)

have you tried the dog ice? it looks like it is gonna be a belter, who's cut was it?.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

ghb said:


> have you tried the dog ice? it looks like it is gonna be a belter, who's cut was it?.



yeh i had su of yorkie, nice as fuk

fem seedling


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> arent u sik of cheese gboy? i am


The same cheese yeah I am sick of it, but found a new guy and his stuff is diffent so I dont mind its a nice smoke so fuck it,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The same cheese yeah I am sick of it, but found a new guy and his stuff is diffent so I dont mind its a nice smoke so fuck it,



cool beans.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i had su of yorkie, nice as fuk
> 
> fem seedling


I still aint tried the Dog yet, tried a cpl other BB strains tho, will sample the dog when I harvest in 6 weeks

And ur welcome ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I still aint tried the Dog yet, tried a cpl other BB strains tho, will sample the dog when I harvest in 6 weeks
> 
> And ur welcome ic3



mine was flipped 30 days ago, its a 10 week strain no/?

dogs niiiice gary


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 1, 2014)

well just potted up the 5 new ones to the cupboard into 6.5L pots, 3 exo n 2 BP


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

exo spinproed at 7 weeks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeh their all fucked ice better chop em and send em to me mate .....zedd has your spintrim thing got rubber arms inside it? If it has seen a video where a geezer gets some serious hash stuck to em looks yummy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh their all fucked ice better chop em and send em to me mate .....zedd has your spintrim thing got rubber arms inside it? If it has seen a video where a geezer gets some serious hash stuck to em looks yummy


yeah its got some very high quality fittings and it cleans easy with iso, looks cool and fuk me will it save some time, they say its like having 20 trimmers working away, id say much more its so fukin easy i laughed my nut off that i hadnt bought one b4, as u can see its not a perfect trim but it will do very nicely for el punto, The actual thing is u can feel the bud being clipped, the gearing mechanism is quality.....totallly overpriced but what can ya do but this is no cheap chinese shit for sure and will last imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh ahhh it looks good enough for el punto alright lol....none oftthese specialized tools are cheap are they but most are worth the dosh.....I'm just gonna get some.new bubble bags all mesh ones fuck getting all that gear to make oil lol some bags and ice and I'm away man


----------



## BlackBuddha (Jul 1, 2014)

Good God! I have just moved to London for a new job and I was planning on growing a few autos outside.
What a TERRIBLE weather! 

I haven't bought a single gram from a street dealer over the past 5years and now here I am!


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 1, 2014)

gooooooooooooooooooood morning

well im still buzzing, might have got on the pregs yday, only a strip of 150s aint had em in time tho, got busted by the missus (she hates me taken em) but fuck her the hypocrite dictating to me whilst pissed out her nut lol

fucking starving i am, might walk to town n av a double sausage n egg, aint no cafes at all in my area nearest cafe is miles away, my local spoons is piss poor on the food front so mcd's it is then.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gooooooooooooooooooood morning
> 
> well im still buzzing, might have got on the pregs yday, only a strip of 150s aint had em in time tho, got busted by the missus (she hates me taken em) but fuck her the hypocrite dictating to me whilst pissed out her nut lol
> 
> fucking starving i am, might walk to town n av a double sausage n egg, aint no cafes at all in my area nearest cafe is miles away, my local spoons is piss poor on the food front so mcd's it is then.


fuk the pregabs i stil get my 1000mg aday, havent taken em in time,
i get 15 qwid for 28 300;s and 10er for 28 200's now

still get me zoppies too 


bet u was mullered, i remeber how many u used to take at once.


zedd wanker, fucker, buying a spinny thing, had to be first!!! CUNT!!lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk the pregabs i stil get my 1000mg aday, havent taken em in time,
> i get 15 qwid for 28 300;s and 10er for 28 200's now
> 
> still get me zoppies too
> ...


i wasnt ice i was pretty wrecked yeah but was just skyping with drags n minding me own whilst she was getting pissed in the garden with her mate, got rumbled in the end tho lol didnt argue just told her shes a hypercrite n went to bed.

u no me ice i take a strip a time lol dus hit the spot i do have to say.

what we all up to today then? spose to be really sunny countrywide.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

full of the joys eh rambo. i'm going to walk 7 miles to work for no other reason than it's sunny! time to roll a jakey and get going.

Zedd, you need to fire me an email man.

Is this the type you got: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/281097868764?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

seems well cheap i thought they were like 300+ when they first came out?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> full of the joys eh rambo. i'm going to walk 7 miles to work for no other reason than it's sunny! time to roll a jakey and get going.
> 
> Zedd, you need to fire me an email man.
> 
> ...



they still are around the 300 mark,,, that a real one/


and sambo, with the women mate, sumtime u just gotta hld the tongue,,, hypocrit or not, SHHHHHH have u not learned!! ahaha


same skype as before?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

always full of the joys don lol

think im gonna get the bbq out, chill out in the garden all day.

yeah ice same as b4, and yes ive deffo learnt to just keep me fatgob shut n go to bed lol

that spinpro looks different to the ones i have been looking at n the youtube vids.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

fuck £300 for what amount i trim. and i'm downsizing, might treat myself to a new pair of scissors instead haha

I've just bought a meat grinder and sausage making gear so i think a practise run is in order then it's bbqwizzle time come the weekend!

one of life's true skills is knowing when to say fuck all. i've yet to master it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck £300 for what amount i trim. and i'm downsizing, might treat myself to a new pair of scissors instead haha
> 
> I've just bought a meat grinder and sausage making gear so i think a practise run is in order then it's bbqwizzle time come the weekend!
> 
> one of life's true skills is knowing when to say fuck all. i've yet to master it.



sumtimes tho i cannot hold my tongue,

that looks a snide one don but ther calling it the real name.

still i may buy a cheaper one at some oint and see if it can be tweaked, il have to work ot of its cheaper, this first grow money is decorating the house and buyin all the bedroom furniture again the removal men forgot







looks good


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning all, day of waiting in for the courier today , whats everyone else got planned for today then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, day of waiting in for the courier today , whats everyone else got planned for today then?



waiting for u waiting for the courier.LOL

going to pik up the filter later, cannot arsed collecting the tube.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Morning lads. What's the cheapest anyones does an oz?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

just member peoples cheapest relax can get a oz over there is 300+ n it will be shite, price accordingly lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads. What's the cheapest anyones does an oz?


to randoms or to the lads on here?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

250 relax

livers

delivered ofc



Saerimmner said:


> to randoms or to the lads on here?


saying out for delivery m8.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> to randoms or to the lads on here?


Everyone on here wouldn't even consider buying from a random lol just comparing to here n agora


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 250 relax
> 
> livers
> 
> ...


You went from being the cheapest to most expensive fairly fast...you been talking to demonstrate irish lads again?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone on here wouldn't even consider buying from a random lol just comparing to here n agora


180 +postage to the lads on here, 200 to every other fucker lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting 25 g or durian poison for 130e


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking of getting 25 g or durian poison for 130e


 an whats that in real money? dont understand that monopoly money bollocks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking of getting 25 g or durian poison for 130e



lool only bustingya chops

u know its 180

twatface.

did i mention u provide the sealey bags?

ask hg he got sum great ones.



Saerimmner said:


> an whats that in real money? dont understand that monopoly money bollocks


lol innit


anyone know wat them electric cheap vacpack machines are called and teh stuff u use to make bags to seal? i hav a lmainator and plastic but i doubt that would work


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

u wont get cheaper than 180 delivered providing ya own smellybags sounds daunting tho lol and it wont be better than livers from any UK vendors on the darknet, you can get cheap o's from canada 200ish but canada is a fairly hot country a fair bit gets seized.

that durban from s.a is just dirt weed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> an whats that in real money? dont understand that monopoly money bollocks


Ur a propper English lad rimmer lol.... 103 pounds n u get extra if u Fe early


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u wont get cheaper than 180 delivered providing ya own smellybags sounds daunting tho lol and it wont be better than livers from any UK vendors on the darknet, you can get cheap o's from canada 200ish but canada is a fairly hot country a fair bit gets seized.
> 
> that durban from s.a is just dirt weed.




u mean he wont get bette rthan livers of the darknet f0r 180/?


im chopping saturday relax, so is bizzle. i do bank transfer tho fuk BC


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lool only bustingya chops
> 
> u know its 180
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lool only bustingya chops
> 
> u know its 180
> 
> ...


Was reading a thread on agora a while pack that was on about vacuum sealing not being 100% n ur better off mbbin it


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean he wont get bette rthan livers of the darknet?


no you wont ice, livers is a pretty special smoke the stink the flavour, no way your get better than that from the darknet UK vendors for 180s delivered.

make that any vendor actually weather UK or international.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u wont get cheaper than 180 delivered providing ya own smellybags sounds daunting tho lol and it wont be better than livers from any UK vendors on the darknet, you can get cheap o's from canada 200ish but canada is a fairly hot country a fair bit gets seized.
> 
> that durban from s.a is just dirt weed.


Well he has ssh aswell for the same price just wanted to give the durian a go


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well he has ssh aswell for the same price just wanted to give the durian a go


them sa boys been around since the start of silkroad one, hg has ordered from them i think.

ive smoked the durban n the swarzi its just dirt weed compared to what we would normally smoke, they do have good success rates with the sending tho n its fairly quick considering where its coming from.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> them sa boys been around since the start of silkroad one, hg has ordered from them i think.
> 
> ive smoked the durban n the swarzi its just dirt weed compared to what we would normally smoke, they do have good success rates with the sending tho n its fairly quick considering where its coming from.


U know the guys from Belgium n can deliver from Germany. Gets his gear from the dam apparently. Was thinking if it's shite sell em off at 50e for 2.5-2.3 lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U know the guys from Belgium n can deliver from Germany. Gets his gear from the dam apparently. Was thinking if it's shite sell em off at 50e for 2.5-2.3 lol


im thinking of a different vendor then mate when u said the durban i was thinking the s.a vendors sorry, go for it then deffo at that price.

look at them Canadian vendors if ya wana make a few quid, they do 4oz odd a qaurter pound i think thats roughly 4oz but its strains like purple kush n works out 120-140 a oz.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im thinking of a different vendor then mate when u said the durban i was thinking the s.a vendors sorry, go for it then deffo at that price.


Nah I know it's only bollax out of there...wouldn't wanna get aids from smoking weed lol ill find his name for u... weedybusnis


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

The 5 new additions to the cupboard, 3 Exo n 2 BP, potted em up into 6.5L pots last night n chucked em in the flower room


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah I know it's only bollax out of there...wouldn't wanna get aids from smoking weed lol ill find his name for u... weedybusnis


id go for that relax new vendors are looking to make a good name n is good to get in on the start when they trying to impress.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

you lot watch the vice documentary on swazi gear. looked like fucking swag to me. outdoor in poor soil with no nutes. well apart from sacred cow shite i guess. 

looked ok but i wouldn't personally. like that vendor who's got a brick of jamaican 'rum' weed ha, he's had the same pic of the same brick on SR1 SR2 Agora BMR sheepfuckers and probably a few more.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

cornettos the person with the rum weed and he also either has other accounts or supplys other with the same shit, is a selective scammer, the swarzi is smokable i smoked it in s.a it taste like shit mind lol and u have to pick out the stems n few seeds i had in what i brought, is some sort of sat strain isnt it? was deffo a uppy high.

wasnt so bad when ya pay less than 2quid a gram but is deffo dirt weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

just like jamaican weed. by time you've de seeded & stalked the fucker there's half the bag gone lol.

yeah it's a sativa yeah it'll get you high and for a bar odd a dollies pram, i'd smoke it if there was nowt else.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

i see yas talking bout that river in india yday lol

was just reading this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28112403

A trainer at the Saraswati Swimming Association - one of two clubs that run the classes - even sings the praises of the water sometimes gulped down accidentally by young swimmers.

"The water is unique," says Pramod Sahni. "Once you drink you want to drink again." He drinks it himself while coaching.

lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

http://reset.me/story/six-months-legal-marijuana-colorado-thriving/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i see yas talking bout that river in india yday lol
> 
> was just reading this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28112403
> 
> ...


probably just immune to all the nastiness in it having only ever known it. that's why the tourists get all the diseases.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://reset.me/story/six-months-legal-marijuana-colorado-thriving/



lol yeh wish it would happen here but it wont, as we have amonarchy not a president,,kinda thing


ymans cheaper than me relax,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i see yas talking bout that river in india yday lol
> 
> was just reading this http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28112403
> 
> ...


http://www.chinasmack.com/2012/pictures/indias-poor-and-homeless-chinese-netizen-reactions.html

yeh love to swim in that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh wish it would happen here but it wont, as we have amonarchy not a president,,kinda thing
> 
> 
> ymans cheaper than me relax,


I read a story the other day and apparently the british government are monitoring how its going in colorado and washington, so maybe im just over optimistic but im hoping we may see some sort of reform in the nxt 10 yrs even if its just medicinal legalisation


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I read a story the other day and apparently the british government are monitoring how its going in colorado and washington, so maybe im just over optimistic but im hoping we may see some sort of reform in the nxt 10 yrs even if its just medicinal legalisation



yeh im good with the medical obly route!

they may make it like damn tho, u can grow but ONLY outside, saftey and all that jazz. witch id be happy with


the tax ad crime reduction alone the governemnt would make alone should be enough


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I read a story the other day and apparently the british government are monitoring how its going in colorado and washington, so maybe im just over optimistic but im hoping we may see some sort of reform in the nxt 10 yrs even if its just medicinal legalisation


Saying that, a friend of the family who is a mental health nurse sits on an mental health advisory panel to the NHS and nursing council and hes recently been informed of a series of meetings/conferences etc that he is now attending on how to best implement changes in funding/staffing levels/treatment advice/triage policy etc etc should the government decide to make this a health issue not a legal one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads. What's the cheapest anyones does an oz?


Depends on the quality.

160 is my going rate but that last lot of sub par Exo went out at 120.
Postage and packaging on top.

I use professional heat seal pouches that are made from aluminium and they are 100% safe smell wise, IC3 and Dubaholic can both vouch.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't have any weed to sell at those prices, ide snap it up and start dealing fukin no brainer if ya get gash for 320


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I don't have any weed to sell at those prices, ide snap it up and start dealing fukin no brainer if ya get gash for 320



well u have if u wanted to,, a blanket statement saying NONE AT ALLAT THEM PRICES ,, is a bit much u think?

wat ever happened to pay it forward? help out the lads/?

seems that part of our moral fibre has been forgotten or watered down over the yrs?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

i dont see how people can expect weed cheaper than you would sell it local or to friends local etc its about earning not freeing the weed.

ive offered relax in the past 200 a oz if its cash in a bank, fuck going any lower than that id just be robbing meself n what for yeah i like relax but apart from a few email n talking on here we dont no each other.

but thats just imo, free that weed ill have some 120 oz's please lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont see how people can expect weed cheaper than you would sell it local or to friends local etc its about earning not freeing the weed.
> 
> ive offered relax in the past 200 a oz if its cash in a bank, fuck going any lower than that id just be robbing meself n what for yeah i like relax but apart from a few email n talking on here we dont no each other.
> 
> but thats just imo, free that weed ill have some 120 oz's please lmao


Pffft lol yeah definly gonna try a few of em lads wanting to start up n make a name for themselves but I'll eventually get sick of agora n it's easier buying from u lads lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Won't be this week anyways just bought 4 cartons for the mother


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Won't be this week anyways just bought 4 cartons for the mother


keep us posted on that order please relax, im gonna have another bash if yours come threw.

carnt beat cheap cigs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> keep us posted on that order please relax, im gonna have another bash if yours come threw.
> 
> carnt beat cheap cigs lol


Well it's shopagent I'm buying it from n he's apparently the only one that vacuum seals his stuff n thanks to me (got a 7% discount for it) he's soon gonna be Mbb sealing his stuff  once the order isn't massive ur grand out bud


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well it's shopagent I'm buying it from n he's apparently the only one that vacuum seals his stuff n thanks to me (got a 7% discount for it) he's soon gonna be Mbb sealing his stuff  once the order isn't massive ur grand out bud


i still dont think its anything to do with smell and is about the shape/size/weight of the parcel when it comes to cigs being sent threw customs, 7% discounts still sweet tho i do question why a newb to the darknet has to tell a vendor about mbb? shorely he should know bout that already?

still hope they come threw mate i wana order some if they do.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

whats MBB?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whats MBB?


moisture barrier bags ice, a heat sealed baggie that really good at keeping smell in, most the good vendors use em.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> moisture barrier bags ice, a heat sealed baggie that really good at keeping smell in, most the good vendors use em.



i got these last time. iron and zip

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-x-Black-Matt-Stand-Up-Foil-Sealable-Pouch-Coffee-Zip-Lock-Grip-Heat-Seal-/171353230656?pt=UK_Storage&var=470407323980&hash=item27e572cd40


@Saerimmner email m8


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got these last time. iron and zip
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-x-Black-Matt-Stand-Up-Foil-Sealable-Pouch-Coffee-Zip-Lock-Grip-Heat-Seal-/171353230656?pt=UK_Storage&var=470407323980&hash=item27e572cd40
> 
> ...


they work no probs i used very similar to them in the road days n never a complaint.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

them MBB's are well pricey compared to a roll of food bag stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I was a but iffy 2 but he's only a cig vendor so might never have been an issue b4 n now they've dogs trained to sniff the baccy so if not for peace of mind it might help a lil


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was a but iffy 2 but he's only a cig vendor so might never have been an issue b4 n now they've dogs trained to sniff the baccy so if not for peace of mind it might help a lil


yeah peace of mind i get that, n it aint a bad thing him using mbb but dogs that sniff out bacci aint gonna be used to sniff out parcels that size lol they will be at ports ect sniffing out the lorrys, if they gonna have dogs at all sniffing over em it will be for drugs n maybe explosives in your neck of the woods lol

still fuck it the dice is thrown now lol whats the delivery time expected?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got these last time. iron and zip
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-x-Black-Matt-Stand-Up-Foil-Sealable-Pouch-Coffee-Zip-Lock-Grip-Heat-Seal-/171353230656?pt=UK_Storage&var=470407323980&hash=item27e572cd40
> 
> ...


got it n replied cheers mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

they have dogs sniffig along the convenyor belts,

but yeh ur righ,more after drugs and fertaliser or c4

@Saerimmner  REPLIED



rambo22 said:


> i dont see how people can expect weed cheaper than you would sell it local or to friends local etc its about earning not freeing the weed.
> 
> ive offered relax in the past 200 a oz if its cash in a bank, fuck going any lower than that id just be robbing meself n what for yeah i like relax but apart from a few email n talking on here we dont no each other.
> 
> but thats just imo, free that weed ill have some 120 oz's please lmao


suppose yeh, but the lads who get of me on here for my prices have helped me out,wether it be with cuts, or nutes, or equipment, so i guess putting it that way? on the road mines 200 now, fuk cheaper, but to the lads who have helped me,, yeh sure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Alright bummers...most of me gears shown up now need to go grow shop and get a few things an all especially speed trimmers kitchen scissors are wank to trim with lol






Think I'm in love lol what a sexy little bitch


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

seriously stoned off the pink45, drying out to an incredible stink and very deep stoney high, vaped and smoked the whole plant in 2 days only had a h left for don, what a fukin disgrace i am


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

wifey seems to have turned the corner on it, happy woman last week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

just as long as the reveg is going well I'm a happy man zeddd!

EDIT: A wise bloke once said, keep the woman in your life happy and the rest will fall into place. 


I just don't tell mine.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

its too stinky for jars, last bits vac sealed then jarred, yours is quadruple sealed dont open it on the bus lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

lmao i never travel with anything unless it's sealed proper. not that it matters. the charvers on most of the public transport near me are stinking of something or other for the most part.

Mason jar seals go after a while, they're canny for curing and storage for percy.

I've been worrying about my vac sealer as sometimes i can smell weed when i open my bag at work but i've worked out it's the half inch at the top of the bag where the weed's brushed against. i'm thinking of starting to freezer bag it then glove up and then vac seal. christ it's a mission just to get some shizzle in the post these days.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

A whole plant in 2 days lolol....animal....I'm in 2 minds whether to keep the lemony bill its a strong smoke and flavour has come out now...

Had some sniff the other night and just had to make I've hash after a line not a good idea lol but I did make the best hash I've done to date...so that's it I'm gonna stick to that..just need some new all mesh bags me thinks


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

gonna be some expensive hash bizz if ya need a g of the good shit everytime lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

one line's perfect, keeps your attention to detail sharp. 4 lines later your kitchen looks like someone's tried to make a weed smoothie with the lid off the blender.

how'd you make it then gumby style?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Haha nooooo I don't mean have a g everytime that would be expensive lol....just sticking to ice hash fuck all that bho bollocks too much hassle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

lol, it's a piece of piss man. that said i've set fire to my kitchen before. much easier with a thermos than a tube to blow it through. you just fill it and let it sit.stir it now n then then strain it out and let it evap. its much less clean up than ice hash that's for sure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

[QUOTIm="Don Gin and Ton, post: 10661349, member: 78638"]one line's perfect, keeps your attention to detail sharp. 4 lines later your kitchen looks like someone's tried to make a weed smoothie with the lid off the blender.

how'd you make it then gumby style?[/QUOTE]

Yeh I had 2 and was sort of in between it did get a little messy lol....used that little washer I've got and me bubble bags just did a short wash and it was clean as fook


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

aye less agitation the better the quality eh. take it you were too mashed to take pics lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeh yours did look v nice n clean man...if I were to do it tho I'd have to get a vac chamber I'm after the honeycomb texture I have seen it just heat purged tho to get comb so fuck knows lol..proper hash tastes lovely tho don't it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeh won't let me upload I'll keep trying..pics dont do it justice to be fair my cam can't pick it up properly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't wait to do a full run


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-28112292 

"Today's arrests follow on from a warrant we executed in June where cannabis, with the estimated street value of £250,000, was seized alongside firearms, ammunition, heroin and cocaine''

300millions worth of green??? lol must be phet or sumfin.

that hash looks the nuts bizz, looks well clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah peace of mind i get that, n it aint a bad thing him using mbb but dogs that sniff out bacci aint gonna be used to sniff out parcels that size lol they will be at ports ect sniffing out the lorrys, if they gonna have dogs at all sniffing over em it will be for drugs n maybe explosives in your neck of the woods lol
> 
> still fuck it the dice is thrown now lol whats the delivery time expected?


Some comments said it takes 2 weeks to England and with 100% refund it's win win


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Bet the coppers who found that had a right hard on the bastards 300m jeez man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao i never travel with anything unless it's sealed proper. not that it matters. the charvers on most of the public transport near me are stinking of something or other for the most part.
> 
> Mason jar seals go after a while, they're canny for curing and storage for percy.
> 
> I've been worrying about my vac sealer as sometimes i can smell weed when i open my bag at work but i've worked out it's the half inch at the top of the bag where the weed's brushed against. i'm thinking of starting to freezer bag it then glove up and then vac seal. christ it's a mission just to get some shizzle in the post these days.


i wipe the outer down with iso which hopefully deals with any trace


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Once I get setup again anything I send out will be Mbb not taking any risks seeing as the vacuum isn't 100%


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Fuck me I blitzed the house spotless now to get ridiculously stoned...gfs brought a suitcase full of german chocolate and coffee...some munch gonna go on tonight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2014)

The aluminium pouches I use are pretty pricey.

They're about £3.80 each but big enough to fit about 8oz in.

If you just slice the sealed bit off the end with a Stanley they can be reused several times though.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The aluminium pouches I use are pretty pricey.
> 
> They're about £3.80 each but big enough to fit about 8oz in.
> 
> If you just slice the sealed bit off the end with a Stanley they can be reused several times though.


they the ones u cann cut down an down?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they the ones u cann cut down an down?


Yeah, those ones I delivered to your house in.

All those came from one big one that I cut down and made smaller myself.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Badboy trimmers should come with go faster stripes on em lol that's another £60 gone in the grow shop this soil shit better pay off i tell thee


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2014)

Ones like that are £15 in my shop.

Sod that, I rock Japanese curved nail scissors for a few quid. Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Badboy trimmers should come with go faster stripes on em lol that's another £60 gone in the grow shop this soil shit better pay off i tell thee



60 qwid? behave

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Edward-Trimmerhands-Scissors-Superior-Bud-Clean-Curve-Spring-Trim-3CH-/171295222898?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e1fdac72

9.99 here

i use a nice 4 qwid pair


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol no there a tenner bought loads a soil and coco n shit as well yano bredbin...there the same as what I had before just different colour...love these trimmers man no achy hands or anything


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The aluminium pouches I use are pretty pricey.
> 
> They're about £3.80 each but big enough to fit about 8oz in.
> 
> If you just slice the sealed bit off the end with a Stanley they can be reused several times though.


Again it's the only method I've managed to find that works once done properly so that 3.80 price takes pretty reasonable


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol no there a tenner bought loads a soil and coco n shit as well yano bredbin...there the same as what I had before just different colour...love these trimmers man no achy hands or anything



lol i trim alone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, dont need fancy shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

God damn it i lost my kief hash lol fucking cleaning bullshit...i knew I should have smoked it all but I've been so high the last few days I very well could have...thank fuck I don't have kids about the place I only precariously place things

Fuck that safety nonsense I live on the edge dawg


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

ICE="IC3M4L3, post: 10661527, member: 416682"]60 qwid? behave

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Edward-Trimmerhands-Scissors-Superior-Bud-Clean-Curve-Spring-Trim-3CH-/171295222898?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e1fdac72

9.99 here

i use a nice 4 qwid pair[/QUOTE]

Mine come with a holster quick "off the hip action" dirty harry would shit himself


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God damn it i lost my kief hash lol fucking cleaning bullshit...i knew I should have smoked it all but I've been so high the last few days I very well could have...thank fuck I don't have kids about the place I only precariously place things
> 
> Fuck that safety nonsense I live on the edge dawg


Bet your dog ate it garys has a taste for hash lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Nah its the cunting cats I need to watch out for, FUCKING SALVAGES!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

trimming scissors....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

My mums cat used to love chewing on ganja leaves strait off the plant the little fucker lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

No jokes about mams pussy now lads lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

im not a huge fan of cats dont hate em just prefer dogs, me sister has a few cats tho n one of em fucking loves that catnip she gets him the catnip chocs n he gos mental for em proper mental, once u give him a choc he dont stop bugging ya for more, ones never enough i told her thats not catnip its fucking catcrack lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

burger king just launched the gay burger for gay pride week wtf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^lmfao

that cracked me up, told the missus even she was laughing.


fuck this not drinking malarky is boring as.....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ^^^^^^^lmfao
> 
> that cracked me up, told the missus even she was laughing.
> 
> ...


no what ya mean, mrs offered me wine today, must be a boring cunt sober lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 2, 2014)

So the DWP actually tried sanctioning me twice, for 6 months in total.

I've had both the sanctions dropped (1 due to legal precedent) and it looks like they're going to over pay me to the tune of around £600 as well. 

Fucking muppets don't know their arse hole from their ear hole!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

@ICE just checked the tracking number n it reckons its delayed now lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ICE just checked the tracking number n it reckons its delayed now lol



yeh just noticed, CUNTS!

could be up till 8pm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh just noticed, CUNTS!
> 
> could be up till 8pm


dont bother me what time providing it gets here lmao..................mind you it is quite convenient its "delayed" just slightly before 5pm lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

Also just noticed in the booking info they reckon its not due to be delivered til tomoz lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ^^^^^^^lmfao
> 
> that cracked me up, told the missus even she was laughing.
> 
> ...


Lol im on the beers again 2nite mate canny beat a gd drink to wash down a J


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also just noticed in the booking info they reckon its not due to be delivered til tomoz lol



yeh they did that last time, on my end says the 4th june???

start giving em shit in public they soon respond


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

ffs got fags but no rizla n no money to buy any ffs


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol im on the beers again 2nite mate canny beat a gd drink to wash down a J


wanker! 

i was gonna call you all sorts of insults for that post but then i membered your scottish thats a insult enough lol

wouldnt be so bad mate but no weed either, think me pal is bringing down a load soon tho or its down, i need to ring him lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh they did that last time, on my end says the 4th june???
> 
> start giving em shit in public they soon respond


what you mean start giving em shit in public?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wanker!
> 
> i was gonna call you all sorts of insults for that post but then i membered your scottish thats a insult enough lol
> 
> wouldnt be so bad mate but no weed either, think me pal is bringing down a load soon tho or its down, i need to ring him lol



a load? LOAD? lol

fucker wil show with a spliff



Saerimmner said:


> what you mean start giving em shit in public?


on ther socail media places, yano????????

opened a ticket see what exaktly the fuk that means and sent em a message on the public forum


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wanker!
> 
> i was gonna call you all sorts of insults for that post but then i membered your scottish thats a insult enough lol
> 
> wouldnt be so bad mate but no weed either, think me pal is bringing down a load soon tho or its down, i need to ring him lol


Lol, im only drinking whats left over from last night, ended up passing out and left a few beers in fridge, the wifes away out tonite and ive got the kids so stuck in doing fuck all perfect excuse to finish the leftovers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol, im only drinking whats left over from last night,



wat like a pizza?


@Saerimmner 

fucking pisstake innit... i wanted to book the return journey for tomoz, guess it wll be friday collection from your end now.

UNCTS!!! im that mad i cant evens spell the insult!!grr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat like a pizza?


Na I finished my pizza last night, I dont leave food lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Na I finished my pizza last night, I dont leave food lol



scottish pizzza? shit just vomited in my mouth


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> scottish pizzza? shit just vomited in my mouth


Whats up with a scottish pizza? Was just your standard haggis and fried mars bar pizza


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

your on form tonight gboy, when did ya start drinking lunchtime? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your on form tonight gboy, when did ya start drinking lunchtime? lol


No mate im just starting my 1st now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats up with a scottish pizza? Was just your standard haggis and fried mars bar pizza



soooo 1987


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> soooo 1987


I was just a little kid back then, more into titty milk and shitting myself than pizzas


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate im just starting my 1st now


im only jealous lol 

roll on 10pm, thats when me local shop shuts lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wat like a pizza?
> 
> 
> @Saerimmner
> ...


well ive got a mate on standby to help me rip the room apart n rebuild it when the courier comes so just gotta make sure lil un is outta the way lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well ive got a mate on standby to help me rip the room apart n rebuild it when the courier comes so just gotta make sure lil un is outta the way lol


Did ice ask u about the bubble bags mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Did ice ask u about the bubble bags mate?


yeah already said ill chuck em in the box of stuff going to his this week providing you were fine with it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah already said ill chuck em in the box of stuff going to his this week providing you were fine with it lol


Yeah thats sound mate he msged me earlier and asked, so if u dont mind thts great cheers man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

yeh il send em on to werever they need to be.

seems they may be the forum bubble bags. community bags.

just put the small tent up

err smaller than i thought, better made than the other tents tho,,weird


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Couldnt help myself just went round to the shop and bought another box of beers, once I have 1 or 2 I need to finish the crate lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

vodkas the same once ya open a bottle no matter what size its gotta be finished! or that might just be me lol

you enjoying ya xbox one gboy? how do rate it over the ps4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Someone should so a riu youtube channel where u do everything about smoke even when you have nothing to talk about u can watch something on cam n smoke n comment on it....watching getting doug with high as aye makes me wanna do a channel...I'm fucking hilarious and i smoke alot so why not?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

have you got a fat head to go with ya fat ankles relax lmao you dont arf love yaself dont ya, spose someones gotta lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Fuck you man I've the ankles of a fucking dancer fucking cock mongering whore loving ginger mongoloid


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

....you'd probably get a lil hard if you'd seen me...


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

lmao them ankles really are a soft spot hay mate lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)

Did you ever get a reply from the courier ice?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Compared to everyone else on this thread I'm doing pretty good lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Compared to everyone else on this thread I'm doing pretty good lol


think we might need some of ya muscle pics just to prove it lmao

im gonna stop now lol 

you finished all that cleaning for the missus arrival tomorrow? n more importantly u finished all them class a's now?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> vodkas the same once ya open a bottle no matter what size its gotta be finished! or that might just be me lol
> 
> you enjoying ya xbox one gboy? how do rate it over the ps4?


Still only got the one game for my xbox mate so not had much game play on it yet but overall its a good console for what it can do outwith games, can control my tv and tivo box completey by voice now which the kids love.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Still only got the one game for my xbox mate so not had much game play on it yet but overall its a good console for what it can do outwith games, can control my tv and tivo box completey by voice now which the kids love.


what game ya got gboy? i been looking at the xbox one more than the ps4 for the kinnect n all the tv stuff, is there much difference or any difference in the graphics between the two?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think we might need some of ya muscle pics just to prove it lmao
> 
> im gonna stop now lol
> 
> you finished all that cleaning for the missus arrival tomorrow? n more importantly u finished all them class a's now?


Yeah getting a lil gay there bud hahaha.


Yeah I did all the cleaning but yet she's hoovering again...fucking Germans for u.all class as are gone since the e's lol did enjoy the coke alot but hash n weed from now on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

So 3 and half weeks into flower my exo has started yellowing quite badly, ive upped the N and a little calmag, but its not getting any better, every cpl days im losing more leaves, dont know what the fuck is going on, never had this prob with the last exo grow, I know shes a hungry bitch and is already on dbl the nutes the dog and jakes dream are getting, they are lovely and dark healthy green but the exo is like this, im confused
Also a random pic of an exo cut and casey jones seedling im doing 12/12 from cut and seed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what game ya got gboy? i been looking at the xbox one more than the ps4 for the kinnect n all the tv stuff, is there much difference or any difference in the graphics between the two?


Ive got forza motorsport 5, the ps4 has better graohics by far mate but it really depends on the game, some games are only made to go to a certain resolution and dont matter what console its on it will be the same. 
Xbox is and always has been my fav tho ever since the original, this is my 1st ps since ps2 came out but ive always had an xbox or 360.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Did you ever get a reply from the courier ice?


na did i fuk, cunts, lol

my 4 week dog so far looks savage, its right up under the 6 hunni all by itself, be glad when i get these harvested to get the 2 under the 1k lol

il thinking i ight but the seedling in i have see how she goes hopefully shes a she..single cola for sure tho

gary 3ml per litre of magnecal ontop of ya nute regiment will sort her, mines just going yellow now after nr 2 weeks of ripen


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah getting a lil gay there bud hahaha.
> 
> 
> Yeah I did all the cleaning but yet she's hoovering again...fucking Germans for u.all class as are gone since the e's lol did enjoy the coke alot but hash n weed from now on


lol

got any hash's in mind? theres some lovely hash to be had from the darknet, 60% of all my orders have prob been hash, i love bubblehash and i no its cleaner than most hash but i still love the flavour of good pollen,charas,gold seal etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Just noticed if you look in your transaction history if shows how many referral fees you received (weekly deposit into your account!)


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive got forza motorsport 5, the ps4 has better graohics by far mate but it really depends on the game, some games are only made to go to a certain resolution and dont matter what console its on it will be the same.
> Xbox is and always has been my fav tho ever since the original, this is my 1st ps since ps2 came out but ive always had an xbox or 360.


shit i didnt realise the graphic where that much better on a ps4, xbox has always been my fav too for the controller more than anything i find it just fits nicer in ya hand, ps3 controller make me hands ache after a while.

exo is looking lovely for 3wks, tad underfed tho?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol
> 
> got any hash's in mind? theres some lovely hash to be had from the darknet, 60% of all my orders have prob been hash, i love bubblehash and i no its cleaner than most hash but i still love the flavour of good pollen,charas,gold seal etc


That's my next venture well I'm getting that cheap weed then an oz of hashes like a q of each then some edibles then I really need to start growing again lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

fukoff with ya shitty xboxes,lol

im only gunna get both so i can play the xbox xlusives, everything else will be ps4, may get one in a few weeka again, see hwat i yeild,, a new pc may be on the cards, something liquid cooled and uber powerful,, thinking i5 ;


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's my next venture well I'm getting that cheap weed then an oz of hashes like a q of each then some edibles then I really need to start growing again lol


that vendor looks well worth a bash, and that durban dont look nuffing like the stuff from S.A it actually looks smokable lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

This is what it looks like "
UTC 2014-06-25 19:..0.00040170 BTC was received as referral benefits this week.
"


Lol I'm on benefits


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that vendor looks well worth a bash, and that durban dont look nuffing like the stuff from S.A it actually looks smokable lol


Ah so u had a look st him so, he uses Mbb n if use early u get 10% free but imma wait for a few transactions b4 I Fe early


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> shit i didnt realise the graphic where that much better on a ps4, xbox has always been my fav too for the controller more than anything i find it just fits nicer in ya hand, ps3 controller make me hands ache after a while.
> 
> exo is looking lovely for 3wks, tad underfed tho?


Mate shes on 4ml biogrow 6ml bloom 3ml topmax1ml calmag and 1ml pk per litre of water so I dont understand how the fuck she is underfed,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is what it looks like "
> UTC 2014-06-25 19:..0.00040170 BTC was received as referral benefits this week.
> "
> 
> ...



immigrant cunt!!!!LMAO


Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate shes on 4ml biogrow 6ml bloom 3ml topmax1ml calmag and 1ml pk per litre of water so I dont understand how the fuck she is underfed,



3ml mag thats how, :0 trust


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

gaz thats massive exo for the pot, shes eaten the nutes mate, keep feeding her


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gaz thats massive exo for the pot, shes eaten the nutes mate, keep feeding her


Its a 10l pot mate and shes fed every 2 days, and the plant is smaller than the dog and jd, just the exo is bushier,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

^^ yeh u need diamntoeaeuaueuaueuaueuauueuaueuaueuauueuauruausuueuausueusuus earth.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate shes on 4ml biogrow 6ml bloom 3ml topmax1ml calmag and 1ml pk per litre of water so I dont understand how the fuck she is underfed,


dont your gonna get zedd starting on the bio-bizz now lol

youve grown it before same setup n it didnt look underfed?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont your gonna get zedd starting on the bio-bizz now lol
> 
> youve grown it before same setup n it didnt look underfed?


Thats my point ive grown it before and never had this prob even with thrips, I dont understand it im feeding her to fuck, 
As long as she keeps budding and piling in weight I dont care tbh just annoys me cos it wasnt like this last time and I fed a lot less last time with the exo


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats my point ive grown it before and never had this prob even with thrips, I dont understand it im feeding her to fuck,
> As long as she keeps budding and piling in weight I dont care tbh just annoys me cos it wasnt like this last time and I fed a lot less last time with the exo


it wasnt as bushy n big as that one tho was it, some of the best yields ive seen in bio-bizz and under a single 600 is from me missus mum, she would feed the plants everyday fuck knows how much i presume not that much but everyday.

i wouldnt worry to much either looks a lovely size n shape for 3wks, is gonna yield nice that is for ya.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

i would worry mate she aint gonna yield much if that gets worse, feed everyday is good advice mate and topdress with some cheap fish blood bone from the garden centre


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i would worry mate she aint gonna yield much if that gets worse, feed everyday is good advice mate and topdress with some cheap fish blood bone from the garden centre


Ill see if I can find some of that fishy shit 2morro, I would feed everyday but she needs the 2 days till the pot feels light enough to take another feed, I might try smaller but more concentrated daily feeds and see how that goes.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

if i remeber shanwey had to give em a right dose of the topmaxx to stop it, weve all had yellowing iwth this round of exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Dog and Jakes dream that have been grown in beside the exo for same amount of time but on half the nutes, although stretched to fuck they are still a nice healthy colour,


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

the organic homemade soil dus that just need all the ingredients mixed up then is good to go? or left to work its magic n then good to go?

just makes me think why no1's selling it already mixed up, sourcing all the ingredients seems like ballache n stoners are lazy well most are, that subcools supersoil mix or whatever its called, people been on that shit for years whys he not just brought it out in a bag good to go? i use him as a example cause many try to follow it i no some still slate it was just a example.

shorely theres some £££ to be made with a already mixed buy a bag n go jobby?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

C'mon then Rambo only 45 mins till the shops close, u know u want a cheeky half bottle lol, I cant be the only one gettin pissed on a wedneday night surely 

Or u zedd, even the misses was tryin tk get the wine down you earlier u said, u know u want a bottle of some 60 year old vintage red lmao get it down ya b4 u all turn into some boring old fuckers


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> C'mon then Rambo only 45 mins till the shops close, u know u want a cheeky half bottle lol, I cant be the only one gettin pissed on a wedneday night surely


fuck off wanker u cracked me earlier im already half pissed 

when i die of liver disease im coming back to fucking haunt u.... lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> C'mon then Rambo only 45 mins till the shops close, u know u want a cheeky half bottle lol, I cant be the only one gettin pissed on a wedneday night surely
> 
> Or u zedd, even the misses was tryin tk get the wine down you earlier u said, u know u want a bottle of some 60 year old vintage red lmao get it down ya b4 u all turn into some boring old fuckers


fukin missed the window mate so im sober grrr


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off wanker u cracked me earlier im already half pissed
> 
> when i die of liver disease im coming back to fucking haunt u.... lol


Lmao gd man, im already down to my last 2 beers, finished off 3 bottles from last night and onky the 2 left outta a box of 15 I bought earlier, spend more time in toilet pissin tnan I do drinkin nkw


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

need a buz so it dmt time, ill report back when ive spoken to et lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Shit the wife just txt she on her way home, im not menna be drinking so better get the empty bottles in recycle bin and act as sober as I can till she fucks off to bed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> need a buz so it dmt time, ill report back when ive spoken to et lol


Remind that cunt to phone me last time I spoke to him he said he'd phone me at home but im still fucking waiting


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shit the wife just txt she on her way home, im not menna be drinking so better get the empty bottles in recycle bin and act as sober as I can till she fucks off to bed



wuss,,whos the man of that house/?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmao gd man, im already down to my last 2 beers, finished off 3 bottles from last night and onky the 2 left outta a box of 15 I bought earlier, spend more time in toilet pissin tnan I do drinkin nkw


these summer hols are really getting to ya mate hay lolol

drink spirits less pissing, just dont mention it to the liver lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wuss,,whos the man of that house/?


Eeerrrrmmmmm no comment muthfucker
And who u kiddin u scared shitless of my wife lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> these summer hols are really getting to ya mate hay lolol
> 
> drink spirits less pissing, just dont mention it to the liver lolol


Its not the hols mate thats just an excuse lol, I just enjoy getting pissed and having a smoke, dont do it every night so it aint a prob, the misses mum died from alcohol abuse a few years ago so she is strict as fuck when it comes to booze and dont like me drinkin anymore.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its not the hols mate thats just an excuse lol, I just enjoy getting pissed and having a smoke, dont do it every night so it aint a prob, the misses mum died from alcohol abuse a few years ago so she is strict as fuck when it comes to booze and dont like me drinkin anymore.


i really need to stock up on other buzz's n need to keep back much more weed than i do from any grows, im alrite if i got sumfing else to get a buzz from if not i last 3-4nights off the booze then crack.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i really need to stock up on other buzz's n need to keep back much more weed than i do from any grows, im alrite if i got sumfing else to get a buzz from if not i last 3-4nights off the booze then crack.


 I dont touch other drugs unless I can get away with it witjout the wife findin out lol shes anti drugs too apart from weed, but I do like a gd drink at least 2 or 3 nights a week, I can go without and it dont bother me to much, but the smoke I need to have im not a nice person if I dint have weed.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont touch other drugs unless I can get away with it witjout the wife findin out lol shes anti drugs too apart from weed, but I do like a gd drink at least 2 or 3 nights a week, I can go without and it dont bother me to much, but the smoke I need to have im not a nice person if I dint have weed.


i only last 3-4 days without a drink since i been told im gonna die if i carry on how i been mind lol i think my liver function test score also has abit to do with all the pharmaceuticals ive taken also over the years and to disgraceful quantitys too, i wont just take a couple of vals,pregs etc i will or would take handfulls a time fuck all to be proud about n not saying it in that way but at them levels i dont think its very good for ya liver either,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Get some blood meal Gaz pure N mate on eBay and just top dress it with a rablespoon full


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get some blood meal Gaz pure N mate on eBay and just top dress it with a rablespoon full


Ill have a look and try get it ordered tomorrow. Cheers mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get some blood meal Gaz pure N mate on eBay and just top dress it with a rablespoon full



a rablespoon

sound slike rooby doo!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol ya div couldn't be arsed to correct it....u can talk need and interpreter for your typing lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wifes stuck on motorway cos of an accident so ive manag3d to finish my beers and dispose of the evidence, should be all good, just gonna say to her I drunk the cpl tnat were left from last night, heres hoping kids dont stick me in in tne morning, when they say whT I bought from the shops lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

just try not to slur ur words like ur typing lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't hide fuck all from the Mrs she'd know if I had a aspirin the bitch


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

some muff for ya ...another of dons this one is pk at day 43


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Meant to ask earlier anyone heard owt off baz? Hope the old fellas alright


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

how do u posts pics on this new riu? when i click on the image button in this quick reply box it asks for the url of the pic?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

I do it all.on my phone click upload file click gallery select pic...bobs ya uncle


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how do u posts pics on this new riu? when i click on the image button in this quick reply box it asks for the url of the pic?


 next to the post reply button is the upload a file button


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks bizz that was just a test pic btw lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> View attachment 3193974
> 
> thanks bizz that was just a test pic btw lol


 cunt im hungry now


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

this is the pic i was trying to upload, fucking el never new wolves got that big must be a direwolf lmao

i wont post the pics of the dogs it ate they really aint pretty.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cunt im hungry now


that me porkwich mate i was banging on about from the local bbq take-away place, is fucking tasty i tell yas.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Fuck me wouldn't want a pack of them hunting ya down would ya...that porkwidge looks the bollocks


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck me wouldn't want a pack of them hunting ya down would ya...that porkwidge looks the bollocks


it really is the bollax is a taste sensation geezer lol

i never knew wolves got that big.

change of subject but when was the last time u had a double yoaker egg? ive had i think 2 in me lifetime, bar when i lived in oz years ago n you could fucking buy em by the dozen! why carnt we get em!!! 

sorry bit pissed, spose talking bout double yoakers is better than being a nobhead as per lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

ok ill talk to meself, i dont take it personally even me own family wont answer the phone if they think ive had a drink lol

i was trying to think of sumfing to talk to meself about but im still stuck on the double yoaker mystery lmao

bedtime me thinks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeh it looks a sensation....fuckin bearwolf that is lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

Lolol I'm at work them ignorant cunts aint got an excuse


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-28121098

why the fuck have they gotta report on her mental health to the world that women had some bollax when so many walked past ignoring what was happening n the media does that to her CUNTS!!!

i really need to go bed.

night all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2014)

Yay back to work n reality...fuck my life


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

good morning peoples

think its the hottest day of the year in parts today, seems like it too is pretty hot out there already, think even ill have to put the laptop away for this weather n do something although i was sat in the garden most the day yday with the laptop mind lol glare on the screen was abit of a pain tho.

feeling wild might venture out to the park or maybe even go mental n go out of town, whatever happens im having a porkwich for lunch lol

still wana know why we carnt buy double yolkers too! lool


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

young hens sambo. get yourself a few chicks from your local farm, 6 months later, double yolkers.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

i still carnt spell yolk even when im not drinking, fucking yoakers lol

jackpot!!!

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-20862-Stonegate+eggs+double+yolk.html?storeId=10317


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

i haven't had one in years but i heard it on saturday kitchen or radio two or some other bollocks. 
it's supposed to be the same in humans, more likely to have twins the younger the woman. 
everybody prefers the yolk so it's a no brainer if you can get them.

made a lovely welsh rarebit the other night on tiger bloomer, seperating the yolks was a bitch, would have only needed one egg if i had doubles 

don't be crying poverty then buying your food from waitrose, that won't wash with me!, get on the no frills seagull eggg mmm protein.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

i think i can afford £2.65 G just about lol

ive only had 2 double yolkers from normal eggs in me life but abroad ive seen places that sell em just never in the UK not till now that is, i had to double check google after ya post, young hens,hens at the end of there laying days,fat hens,hybrid hens all more likely to get doubles can be genetic to tho aparently.

im google taught double-yolk master now.

enjoy the sun peoples my work here is done, gotta get out or ill just fester here all day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

lmfao no frills seagull egg. 

ahh that tickled me that did. Morning all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

i've wanted an eggloo for ages or an omlet preferrably


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>



@Saerimmner email mate ur gunna looove it

morning ladies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning lads.



morning fukface.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

Gonna hand in my notice today


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna hand in my notice today


What do you do for work mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @Saerimmner email mate ur gunna looove it
> 
> morning ladies


saying they are gonna deliver it in the next half hour on their site but also still saying delayed lol

oh wait just seen the 2nd email.....what a bunch of cunts lmao........contact an ask em if there was no answer why has there not been a delivery card left and could the driver also tell you what was on the printed note attached to the door, easy way to prove he hasnt been here at all


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

hot one, u binning the job relax....dont blame u must be a pain getting paid to be on here all day lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmfao no frills seagull egg.
> 
> ahh that tickled me that did. Morning all.


don what was that thing i posted last night ....pk is all was written on the pips?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> saying they are gonna deliver it in the next half hour on their site but also still saying delayed lol
> 
> oh wait just seen the 2nd email.....what a bunch of cunts lmao........contact an ask em if there was no answer why has there not been a delivery card left and could the driver also tell you what was on the printed note attached to the door, easy way to prove he hasnt been here at all


they said that before dint they, CUNTS.



The Yorkshireman said:


> What do you do for work mate?



window lickin!! or any job that allows him to be alonefor long perdiods o he can kidnapptem ther young gals!

t


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> they said that before dint they, CUNTS.


Yeah loads of drivers do it, thats what i said yesterday...convenient it was 20mins before 5pm finish time that it "failed", probably find its an agency driver that did his 8hrs n then fucked off home without doing half his deliveries, used to have the same shit with the agency drivers we used to use

Would it be worth asking for a partial refund or summat since they have fucked up? long shot i know but you dont ask you dont get lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don what was that thing i posted last night ....pk is all was written on the pips?


psycho killer


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don what was that thing i posted last night ....pk is all was written on the pips?


if its don n the letters "PK" im gonna guess at PsychoKiller


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah loads of drivers do it, thats what i said yesterday...convenient it was 20mins before 5pm finish time that it "failed", probably find its an agency driver that did his 8hrs n then fucked off home without doing half his deliveries, used to have the same shit with the agency drivers we used to use
> 
> Would it be worth asking for a partial refund or summat since they have fucked up? long shot i know but you dont ask you dont get lol



yeh im gunna maybe get a discount on the return journey?

pk on the pips? thats sumsmall writing? wont the ink fuk with the bean?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

what do them things mean ther? some sites have them some dont? fucking weird lil squares?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what do them things mean ther? some sites have them some dont? fucking weird lil squares?


It looks like a coding error on the site (i.e. they have scripted it for internet explorer an ur using firefox so they not compatible)


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> It looks like a coding error on the site (i.e. they have scripted it for internet explorer an ur using firefox so they not compatible)



thats twitter that,,, weird lil things il try with IE.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

nawwww yehhh
lol still not using IE fuk that shite

A man is suing the City of New York for literally all the money on earth after being bitten by a dog.

Angry Anton Purisima, 62, has filed a 22-page lawsuit demanding two undecillion dollars – $2,000,000,000,000, 000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 – for injuries including an infected middle finger after he was nipped by a “rabid” dog on a bus.

Mr Purisima also complains that “a Chinese couple took unauthorised pictures” of him in hospital.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/bizarre-court-cases-man-sued-3598616


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

You had any more luck outta the twats on social media mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You had any more luck outta the twats on social media mate?


na messaged em again.

fucking jokers blad.!! lol. least ur not sat ther waiting without anything running, as am i, getting a few degree hotter tems but nowt that cant be dealt with, least its not another heatwave


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na messaged em again.
> 
> fucking jokers blad.!! lol. least ur not sat ther waiting without anything running, as am i, getting a few degree hotter tems but nowt that cant be dealt with, least its not another heatwave


TBH mate yo will probably just find its a fiddle, they charge you for a within 24hr delivery then only pay the carrier for 48hr or summat as its cheaper


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

according to their screen its still due to be delivered 2-3hrs ago lol................quick! we have to reach 88mph.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> according to their screen its still due to be delivered 2-3hrs ago lol................quick! we have to reach 88mph.......



good job wer we are goin we dont need roads!

i messsaged pointing out your points, no card, just before 5pm ect ect ect

no reply

CUNTS!
NOT EVEN to the ticket i opened.

meh..

likei say, could be worse






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spin-Pro-Trim-Pro-Prohibition-Trimmer-Tumble-Trimmer-Exclusive-to-Prohibition-/181303000750?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2a36803eae


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

PsychoKiller, day 44, water and compost tea only


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

exodus cheese, day 38, water only


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

does that PK smell lemony zeddd? has the pistil structure of the JTR


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

just saw this n thought you lot might like it.....


----------



## shadygrower (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any opinions on the best, most successful way of germination? I've put my seeds into a glass of water, and after 12 hours poked them down, but I'm now reading that poking them down was a bad idea? What is everyone elses thoughts on this, and how do you usually germinate? Also, how long would we keep the seeds in the glass before transporting it into the rockwool? Finally, when the seeds are in rockwool, would you say stick the rockwool straight under a 600wat in a wilma system? Or use CLF's in a propagation container, until seedling appears, then stick it under a 600w?


thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2014)

shadygrower said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the best, most successful way of germination? I've put my seeds into a glass of water, and after 12 hours poked them down, but I'm now reading that poking them down was a bad idea? What is everyone elses thoughts on this, and how do you usually germinate? Also, how long would we keep the seeds in the glass before transporting it into the rockwool? Finally, when the seeds are in rockwool, would you say stick the rockwool straight under a 600wat in a wilma system? Or use CLF's in a propagation container, until seedling appears, then stick it under a 600w?
> 
> 
> thanks



I soak in warm water until the seed splits and then plant it.

Stick it under a CFL for a couple of days and then under the big light.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

Smoking on some Blue Pit whilst waiting for this courier, proper head high, no body stone whatsoever, very sativa kinda buzz


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

well thats 2 parcelforce and 1 DHL van so far n still nothing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2014)

*Music industry site breached, turned into Pirate Bay proxy.*


https://torrentfreak.com/hackers-turn-music-industry-site-into-the-pirate-bay-140701/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well thats 2 parcelforce and 1 DHL van so far n still nothing lol



ther taking piss lad!

still no replies. diks--just got the 5" cooltube so no immidate rush

fuking jokers.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

this courier company it aint called trotters independent traders is it? lol sounds like a right fuck about.

well thats my sun done for the summer, slapheads n sun dont mix lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

just trimmed another plant in 3 minutes, 2 minutes to clean and put away, time for vape, there is a smell of fresh cut grass which is fading with the dry, i rec this is a good option if u gotta lot to process which i do, but for flav its gotta be cut hang and dry trim


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

That's what I've noticed between dry trim and wet when its wet leaves a grassy smell for a while but dry trim is just strait off the bat dank...I imagine you can't use dry bud on that spinpro?

Oh morning/afternoon shit lips


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

Yessss imma be a dole hound in just over a week woop woop...anyone doing tick lol jk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

U goin for a new job then relax? last time I quit a job I went downhill fast lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U goin for a new job then relax? last time I quit a job I went downhill fast lol


Well I've not thought that far into it was planning on going on benefits for a while n take advantage of their free courses...always wanted to learn how to drive a lorry...with fas I can do it for free heck I did my java se for free and dreamweaver!!! But yeah I get really productive to combat the boredom trick is do a sport or something to occupy ur thoughts so you don't fall off em rails. Last time I was getting up @ 5am for morning cycles lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

weeelll they may have srte dmy lekki n that out

for a quater, it was 364 with 97 owing from last bill dual fuel.

that sound bowt reet? so 364 qwid from feb to now? shit glad they dint have my meter reading wen i was ruing nr 2.1k in the loft.lol


livers is foxtailing everyware, that bitch is DONE!.:0


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

just fired up the third 600, it hit 92 this afternoon, the thrips have been having a right good time in there.
going to flip at the weekend and run the lights at night so it will be more bearable.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> just fired up the third 600, it hit 92 this afternoon, the thrips have been having a right good time in there.
> going to flip at the weekend and run the lights at night so it will be more bearable.



get the american things that hang like airfresheners, fuk em right off,,,, i use gnat off, works wel to just add to feed.

n wer all having heat isssues, its the releative humidity thats doing it (muggyness)

my flower tent is fine,, yup its the veg tent!!! i think ther getting acustome to the heat tho,,can they get used to it? meh,, tents open at top anwyays, kkeeeping it down to 31



ghb said:


> just fired up the third 600, it hit 92 this afternoon, the thrips have been having a right good time in there.
> going to flip at the weekend and run the lights at night so it will be more bearable.



thought u was a pro?lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

For science!
http://m.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/07/03/psychedelic-drugs-put-your-brain-in-a-waking-dream-study-finds/?tid=sm_fb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

Well that pink45 is canny lush zeddd, smells fantastic, looks mint, I had to have two bongs I liked the first. Gonna let it jar a bit longer savour it a bit haha 

I'm feeling good.


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> get the american things that hang like airfresheners, fuk em right off,,,, i use gnat off, works wel to just add to feed.
> 
> n wer all having heat isssues, its the releative humidity thats doing it (muggyness)
> 
> ...



aah she'll be reet!. hot shots no pest strips are those things you are on about but i support my local hydro shop and he doesn't sell them lol.

that plant vitality works i just don't like to use it often cause i can't get any more and i don't want them getting immune to it lol.

back in 12/12 within 5 weeks of harvest in a garden with no veg facility, pro as fuck man!.



pics plzzzz don, finish bud and full report and i might actually buy some lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

God damn it this pink bud sounds fanfuckingtactic


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

well I was shaking with rage, jus went out to the city centre for ice cream and a glass of vino with the kids and mrs, one drink on a hot evening ne bother...so some miley cyrus lookalike bar manager says its past 6pm no kids allowed...ummm u should have said that when i ordered at 5.45, it went downhill from there on the mrs freakin out when I informed the security I would be finishing my drink and leaving as asked but im not paying the bill as is my right in that situation cos ive been asked to leave and if they wanted to start something then be my guest..what is wrong with this fukin country, anyway free drinks tonite but it wasnt worth the stress


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

Nah that's fucking out of order you're in your right to finish your drinks.was it a chain pub like a weatherspoons?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well that pink45 is canny lush zeddd, smells fantastic, looks mint, I had to have two bongs I liked the first. Gonna let it jar a bit longer savour it a bit haha
> 
> I'm feeling good.


its a feel good weed that will cure up a treat and so quick, im missing it already smoked the cola last night


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

the word jobsworth is banded about a lot these days, but for good reason.....

what's wrong with some people?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah that's fucking out of order you're in your right to finish your drinks.was it a chain pub like a weatherspoons?


yea all bar one, its a fukin nightmare for the mrs when this happens but know your rights, there were so many people supporting me the manager was red, some french dude was incensed at how we were treated lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

Get that vape bag filled man! 

As for a full report that'll be Saturday I've had a weed cap and other things. A pic is doable later I'm glued to the sofa presently.


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

well do something before you go in full couchlock mode and remain arse bound for the evening.

need pink pr0n, all this green isn't doing it


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

i need a dmt spliff that ll sort the hate, that stress feeling ive smashed up bars before but im nearly 50 ffs, when does this madness pass?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yea all bar one, its a fukin nightmare for the mrs when this happens but know your rights, there were so many people supporting me the manager was red, some french dude was incensed at how we were treated lol


Yeah bud you should be given half an hour by law (ireland) to finish your drinks. write an email chances are she's a power mad team leader and you'll get a voucher or something or better yet an apology! Fucking cowboys but if it's a weatherspoons you'll get a nice voucher n she'll be paped lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

when you grow a fanny


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> well do something before you go in full couchlock mode and remain arse bound for the evening.
> 
> need pink pr0n, all this green isn't doing it


ha ha jay will be around later posting pink buds, could do with a bit meself later take the edge off


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

get that burnt rubber down ya your soon forget mate.

i can just picture that manager after a zedd rollocking lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i need a dmt spliff that ll sort the hate, that stress feeling ive smashed up bars before but im nearly 50 ffs, when does this madness pass?


Nah man some ppl are just pig ignorant you have to stand up for yourself not like anyone else will.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well that pink45 is canny lush zeddd, smells fantastic, looks mint, I had to have two bongs I liked the first. Gonna let it jar a bit longer savour it a bit haha
> 
> I'm feeling good.


packaging ok don?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> get that burnt rubber down ya your soon forget mate.
> 
> i can just picture that manager after a zedd rollocking lmao


did you get that porkwich at lunch then mate, could do with some meatballs in tomato sauce myself


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> did you get that porkwich at lunch then mate, could do with some meatballs in tomato sauce myself


no mate i had one of these but i added cheese n slaw to it aswel lol



A 100% chuck burger topped with folded thick cut slices of slow smoked brisket, covered in our signature chimichurri sauce + chorizo,bacon,cheese,slaw

n i wonder why im fat lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

@ICE your fairry has arrived it seems, not that the cunt even bothered knocking, neighbour saw him just come out the lift, throw the parcel on the floor outside my door n walk off so he gave me a knock to let me know it was there, not been signed for or anything if you wanna report it missing


----------



## ghb (Jul 3, 2014)

i can't eat much in this heat, it fucks me right up especially when working. if i'm stoned then it's a different matter, don't get behind me in the line for bbq, you'll be disappointed .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate i had one of these but i added cheese n slaw to it aswel lol
> 
> View attachment 3194616
> 
> ...


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

i know i know but i just carnt help meself its some fucking good grub, gives ya jawlock just trying to bite into the bloody thing lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2014)

Aye that's bang out of order man. Sounds daft but the pen's mightier and all that.


ghb said:


> well do something before you go in full couchlock mode and remain arse bound for the evening.
> 
> need pink pr0n, all this green isn't doing it


smells sweet n fuelly. very chem like and i got a selfie out of it which is already germing haha
   

packaging was first rate zeddd. i dunno why folks reckon those vac roll sheets aint 100%.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ICE your fairry has arrived it seems, not that the cunt even bothered knocking, neighbour saw him just come out the lift, throw the parcel on the floor outside my door n walk off so he gave me a knock to let me know it was there, not been signed for or anything if you wanna report it missing



lol il book collection for tomorrow? il do the same, that came in at 7.7kg, 10kg limit. good guesswork!!! kinda like my quaters eh! lol


so il get yours colleted tomorrow and then bang a claim in

put 100 qwid value, if it goes thru we splt 50-50 

you setting it up tonight?


anyone tried them poshdogs from marks n sparks?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i know i know but i just carnt help meself its some fucking good grub, gives ya jawlock just trying to bite into the bloody thing lmao


pm mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pm mate



giz a link for that va pack machine u use zedd, i remeber that old wanker sambo who used to be about had a cheapo one he used but cant for the life remebr te name or link.. knew was amazon


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> giz a link for that va pack machine u use zedd, i remeber that old wanker sambo who used to be about had a cheapo one he used but cant for the life remebr te name or link.. knew was amazon


no ice i had a goodun lol same as zedds lol i just burnt mine out real quick from the road days.

james andrew was the make i think.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no ice i had a goodun lol same as zedds lol i just burnt mine out real quick from the road days.



sure u started with cheapo one

wait u sambo? wooowww

that went well

giz link


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> giz a link for that va pack machine u use zedd, i remeber that old wanker sambo who used to be about had a cheapo one he used but cant for the life remebr te name or link.. knew was amazon


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Professional-Quality-Machine/dp/B001HBE5Y8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1404419066&sr=8-2&keywords=vacuum+sealer


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

no i just no sambo we are brothers from another mother hence rambo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol il book collection for tomorrow? il do the same, that came in at 7.7kg, 10kg limit. good guesswork!!! kinda like my quaters eh! lol
> 
> 
> so il get yours colleted tomorrow and then bang a claim in
> ...


nah dont book it for tomorrow as wont even be able to get started on it until midday tomoz coz of lil un, am hoping to have it all done by tomoz night tho an boxed up again for ya


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2014)

mine still works just, cant beat vac seal for stealth and credibility


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah dont book it for tomorrow as wont even be able to get started on it until midday tomoz coz of lil un, am hoping to have it all done by tomoz night tho an boxed up again for ya



fukfukfukfukfukfuk

ok. monday it is.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 3, 2014)

whos this cunt rambo then? spose he thinks hes ''ARD'' calling himself rambo, dont worry lads ill draw first blood lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> whos this cunt rambo then? spose he thinks hes ''ARD'' calling himself rambo, dont worry lads ill draw first blood lmao



dunno some bedwetter.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Professional-Quality-Machine/dp/B001HBE5Y8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1404419066&sr=8-2&keywords=vacuum sealer



fuk 50 qwid il buy a JML one, yano they do al the best shit!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 3, 2014)

July attitude promo...






  
*Available* *NOW* *from The Attitude Seedbank
2 NEW strains* from Humboldt Seed Organisation under the B Real line!
Check out *HSO Dedoverde Haze* and *HSO Dedoverde Haze AUTO*

  
Get outside with *20% Off* all Paradise Seeds Auto Flowers
*The best souvenirs you will pick up all summer!*
ATTITUDE SEEDBANK CURRENT / FUTURE PROMOTIONS FOR JULY
  
Hortilab Seeds Promotion
Purchase any pack of Hortilab seeds and receive free
*1 x Starbud (FEM)* seed
  
Seedism Seeds Promotion
Buy any pack of Seedism Seeds and get
 *1 x Cheese (FEM)*  seed free
  
DNA Genetics Seeds Promotion
Buy a pack of DNA Genetics Sour Tangie and get
*3 x Purple Kosher X Strawberry Banana FEM* limited edition seeds free
  
OG Raskal Seeds Promotion
Buy any pack of OG Raskal Seeds and receive
 *3 x White Master Kush (FEM)*  seeds free
  
G13 Labs Seeds Promotion
Buy any pack of G13 Labs Seeds and get
*3 x Blue OG (FEM)* seeds free
  
Apothecary Genetics Seeds Promotion
Buy any pack of Apothecary Genetics Seeds and receive *5 REG Apothecary Mix* seeds free
  
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Promotion
Buy any pack of Connoisseur Genetics Seeds and receive free:
 *3 x Chemmy Jones (REG)*  seeds
 *3 x SSSDH (REG)*  seeds
 *3 x Oj's Haze (REG)*  seeds
  
Short Stuff Seeds Promotion
BUY any pack of Short Stuff Seeds and get
2 free seeds of their new strain
 *BIG GUN (FEM)* 
  
Having trouble viewing this email? View it in your browser
Not interested anymore? Unsubscribe






Click here to Reply, Reply to all or Forward
0.15 GB (1%) of 15 GB used
Manage
©2014 Google - Terms & Privacy
Last account activity: 6 hours ago
Details


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

Quote from bitcointalk.org
"Here's a tip kids, dogs can smell through ANYTHING that is vacuum-sealed. None of the tricks that you've heard people using work, no matter how bizarre or layered they may be. If you triple vacuum-seal an ounce of weed, vapors permeate through all layers of the seal within 15 minutes. After that time frame, it is easily detected by a canine. Vacuum-sealed objects are always vapor permeable. That's why dogs can smell vacuum-sealed drugs submerged in a full gas tank in an SUV. There's only one type of easily obtained packaging I'm aware of that is *not* vapor permeable after any length of time. They are something called Moisture Barrier Bags or MBB for short. Most people have seen them being used as anti-static bags for sensitive electrical components. This same material, when sealed correctly, will prevent any cargo it contains from being detected by the nose of a canine. These bags are expensive and are hard to buy in quantity, but if you're a cartel who smuggles money in vehicles over the border back to Mexico, it's a worthwhile investment. I'm I wonder when they will realize that they need to stop vacuum-sealing their $$$ unless they plan on burying it." 
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=346394.20


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Quote from bitcointalk.org
> "Here's a tip kids, dogs can smell through ANYTHING that is vacuum-sealed. None of the tricks that you've heard people using work, no matter how bizarre or layered they may be. If you triple vacuum-seal an ounce of weed, vapors permeate through all layers of the seal within 15 minutes. After that time frame, it is easily detected by a canine. Vacuum-sealed objects are always vapor permeable. That's why dogs can smell vacuum-sealed drugs submerged in a full gas tank in an SUV. There's only one type of easily obtained packaging I'm aware of that is *not* vapor permeable after any length of time. They are something called Moisture Barrier Bags or MBB for short. Most people have seen them being used as anti-static bags for sensitive electrical components. This same material, when sealed correctly, will prevent any cargo it contains from being detected by the nose of a canine. These bags are expensive and are hard to buy in quantity, but if you're a cartel who smuggles money in vehicles over the border back to Mexico, it's a worthwhile investment. I'm I wonder when they will realize that they need to stop vacuum-sealing their $$$ unless they plan on burying it."
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=346394.20


how many non mbb parcel u had arrive no probs???

although i do agree to a point, only thing ive found in a single layer that id trust to a degree is mbb, and even that its just to a degree, u think ya just discovered the stuff lmfao some of us used it since its been about to certain folk, n still added a layer on top just for peace of mind.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

.

dogs dont smell half the shit ther menna
i done plenty of jail
ive been busted plenty

dogs missed shit everytime, most the time they found nowt

evenmissed 1/2 oz of smack on the floor on a bit of paper folded in half, fucker even stood on it


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> .
> 
> dogs dont smell half the shit ther menna
> i done plenty of jail
> ...


i couldnt agree more, now im not doubting a dogs nose its 1000000000000000000x better than ours, n maybe not with smack but weed more than once ive got past dogs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i couldnt agree more, now im not doubting a dogs nose its 1000000000000000000x better than ours, n maybe not with smack but weed more than once ive got past dogs.


half the time cops just have em ther ad they dont know nothing, just the detterant factor alone


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 3, 2014)

scare-factor more like lol they want us to beleive the mutts can sniff gram at a 1000 miles when they carnt.....

in london n east london especially the feds will block up the exit/entrance to the tube stations with dogs n feds a plenty each year at times to nab people, ive walked past em more than once with drugs, same as i forgot i had weed in me luggage on a trip to france, i fucking watched a dog run over the luggage n didnt even remember i had weed in it, didnt find shit.

must be the mbbs i wasnt using, im going bed no booze n too much sun.

night all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> must be the mbbs i wasnt using, im going bed no booze n too much sun.
> 
> night all.


 yeh i remember tube in london, they wer mad for it..


lol laters man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Evening lads, just in from work and its joint and bed time im fucking shattered, got offered a one day cash in hand job, £10 an hour from 8pm till 1am, had to help move 7 tons of builders sand and rubble by hand and load it all on to a lorry. Fucking hands are burning now and my back is breaking but couldnt afford to turn it down,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

http://reset.me/video/cannabis-oil-cured-skin-cancer/


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 3, 2014)

This thread needs to be sticked...seems like everytime I look at this forum this thread is at the top of the list.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 3, 2014)

i am growing same i no it smell good lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

Been doing a bit a graft then have we Gaz its wank int it lol but pays bills n shit....I've just finished mate on the M1 can't wait to get in and wrap.one up I'm gaggin


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> i am growing same i no it smell good lol


Once again in legible english please so we might understand what the fuck u said.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Been doing a bit a graft then have we Gaz its wank int it lol but pays bills n shit....I've just finished mate on the M1 can't wait to get in and wrap.one up I'm gaggin


Yeah mate I love working just finding it hard to get anything permanent just now, its bollocks, but enjoyed doing a bit of graft 2nite put me rigjt in the mood to get back to work full time, 
Just blazed my J but im gonna have another b4 I hit the sack


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeh its mad mate when u ain't got a job your gagging for one then you get one ya get sick of it lol...does feel good to blaze one after some hard graft tho don't it...proper knocks u out

Try n get on the black its a right laugh and a decent payer too....I just walk next to the machine all night backing wagons in lol piece a piss man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its mad mate when u ain't got a job your gagging for one then you get one ya get sick of it lol...does feel good to blaze one after some hard graft tho don't it...proper knocks u out
> 
> Try n get on the black its a right laugh and a decent payer too....I just walk next to the machine all night backing wagons in lol piece a piss man


Been offered a laborers job in a mates company on excellent money, £450 a week for 50 hrs but I need to get my cscs card 1st cos ive never worked on a site b4, ive only ever worked in kitchens or cars. So need to grab the book and study that shit before I go for the test.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

Cscs is easy mate get the DVD and you wont fail cost a tenner....can't beat working on sites n shit see some funny stuff happen and meet some right characters lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Cscs is easy mate get the DVD and you wont fail cost a tenner....can't beat working on sites n shit see some funny stuff happen and meet some right characters lol


Ah gd shit there is a dvd lol, saves me the hassle of reading the book.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 3, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> This thread needs to be stickied.


Too much publicity.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep shawnys got a new crush lolol I swear down I'd suck that till it bled man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

just gave that pink 45 a wake n bake trial and it's took me for a bairn. normal breaky sized bong and wallop. took me 10 minutes to pick a fcking t shirt ffs hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how many non mbb parcel u had arrive no probs???
> 
> although i do agree to a point, only thing ive found in a single layer that id trust to a degree is mbb, and even that its just to a degree, u think ya just discovered the stuff lmfao some of us used it since its been about to certain folk, n still added a layer on top just for peace of mind.


Ive received a load bit the point is its not 100% of course ur gonna get away with it if it's domestic but internationally speaking why risk anything over a few extra pound? And again yes you've known about this for years before me n that's great n all but again all I'm saying is its alot more effective...simples


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

yep i have known about it yrs before you so did many, and theres a reason i dont feel the need to keep posting about it proclaiming its greatness its just a good smell proof nowt more, parcels still get seized in mbb.

fuck i caught the sun yday, me ears are like bacon crisps lol

nice one on the job gboy.

have a good day peoples, enjoy the weather whilst it last spose to be raining all weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Fucking raining over here!. 
It's just an effective smell proof*


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

lol 

you got that rain already relax, aint spose to be over here till the weekend, missus n her mate just got tickets for eminem at wembley next week, i love abit of eminem but 30+ yr old mums rapping it up with the hoodie crew lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> This thread needs to be sticked...seems like everytime I look at this forum this thread is at the top of the list.


coz wer fucking awsome.

and id vote more for a hidden thread than sickied

under the radar yo!


morning,, last day of water today, cant leave other wise il kill the fuckers by tomorrow with no water.

but syaing that im pulling anyways? meh



rambo22 said:


> lol
> 
> you got that rain already relax, aint spose to be over here till the weekend, missus n her mate just got tickets for eminem at wembley next week, i love abit of eminem but 30+ yr old mums rapping it up with the hoodie crew lmao


YOLO!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Thinking of buying 1000g of moroccon hash for 234e n sell it off @ 35e an 8th. Thinking hash it that bit easier to get sent.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of buying 1000g of moroccon hash for 234e n sell it off @ 35e an 8th. Thinking hash it that bit easier to get sent.


u mean a 100g? that would be some cheap kg at just over 200quid lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> u mean a 100g? that would be some cheap kg at just over 200quid lol


Lol, yah 100g lol yeah fucking cheap to fuck, classed as mid grade but ppl go mad for paki black over here..the seller is hashishin. N at that price you have to make a tidy profit.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

OLD ROLFIE GETS SENTENCED TODAY

i reckon 12 yrs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

When I said those aluminium pouches were 100% smell wise the other day lads, I didn't actually mean they were completly impermiable, just that you can pretty much count on them to do the job in the time that a parcel would be in the post to where ever anybody's likely to send it, obviuosly everything is permiable if given enough time. Just saying.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When I said those aluminium pouches were 100% smell wise the other day lads, I didn't actually mean they were completly impermiable, just that you can pretty much count on them to do the job in the time that a parcel would be in the post to where ever anybody's likely to send it, obviuosly everything is permiable if given enough time. Just saying.



ive sent half a bar of physco thru with them in 1 bag in 1 layre yorkie, no bovva


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

I got a deal of some top shelf SLH last night.

Absolutely spackered me it did, nice taste too although nothing lemon about any of it, defo a haze mind you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive sent half a bar of physco thru with them in 1 bag in 1 layre yorkie, no bovva


Those same ones I use?

The aluminium ones?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OLD ROLFIE GETS SENTENCED TODAY
> 
> i reckon 12 yrs.


age in account etc im gonna say 6yr, hope the dirty cunt dies inside too, they are all bad these celebs etc who getting charged with these sex crimes but i didnt see rolf harris as one of em.




[email protected] said:


> Lol, yah 100g lol yeah fucking cheap to fuck, classed as mid grade but ppl go mad for paki black over here..the seller is hashishin. N at that price you have to make a tidy profit.


deffo, carnt go wrong at that price n with your market, ive had a few lumps of similar priced n described hash from the net, its well sellable, wasnt the greatest but for the price was well worth it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Those same ones I use?
> 
> The aluminium ones?


 yeh that lad who u met at mine he used to use em wen he came thru to my old house, he couldnt get thru once and i jad to post, just filled/sealed/sprayed and stuc it in a large envelope and postd,

no bovva

hes use dtht pouc like a zillion times, gets smaller and smaller everytime i see it

ther just not cheap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Well thinking back I can say with 100% certainty that you can pack 2oz of stinking Exo in one and leave it for over a week without a human being able to sniff anything cos I did that with Dubaholics gear.

I packed it well over a week in advance and it sat on my kitchen side minding it's own business till I delivered it.

Again, just saying.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> age in account etc im gonna say 6yr, hope the dirty cunt dies inside too, they are all bad these celebs etc who getting charged with these sex crimes but i didnt see rolf harris as one of em.



I KNOW fucking rolfie, i feel violated

coz all these old time celebs are firends with some tories so got away with it

seeing on news about ther being a investigation about child pedo ring in the governement i belive>? was swept under the carpet



The Yorkshireman said:


> Well thinking back I can say with 100% certainty that you can pack 2oz of stinking Exo in one and leave it for over a week without a human being able to sniff anything cos I did that with Dubaholics gear.
> 
> I packed it well over a week in advance and it sat on my kitchen side minding it's own business till I delivered it.
> 
> Again, just saying.


yeh lol,,, its more the smell from your hands or weed touching teh outside thats brings it ontop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

So do you just iron the end after sealing n that's it? I've always had to cut the end and then the normal fold/groove bit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yep shawnys got a new crush lolol I swear down I'd suck that till it bled man


I like a woman with tits meself, her fried eggs come less to the pound than Gwen Stefanie's!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 4, 2014)

U lads dont half like to over complicate things, fuck all that mbb shit and so on, ive recieved and sent loads of parcels using only smelly proof bags even oz,s have been sent this way by me. just a double or triple layer of bags and its gd to go, but I do still give it an extra layer of tape or something 1st. But u do need new Bags each time, Do not reuse a smelly proof bag as it aint gonna be smell proof 2nd time round.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So do you just iron the end after sealing n that's it? I've always had to cut the end and then the normal fold/groove bit.



yeh after twice u may have to trim it down a bit but yeh the bag u can just cut down and down and use a towel over top and iron it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

Is that not just as, if not more expensive?!? Vac seal is a few quid for 10 meter.

Edit: smelly proofs I mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U lads dont half like to over complicate things, fuck all that mbb shit and so on, ive recieved and sent loads of parcels using only smelly proof bags even oz,s have been sent this way by me. just a double or triple layer of bags and its gd to go, but I do still give it an extra layer of tape or something 1st. But u do need new Bags each time, Do not reuse a smelly proof bag as it aint gonna be smell proof 2nd time round.



invariably thats what i do, but if i sending to ireland i like to go that step further.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is that not just as, if not more expensive?!? Vac seal is a few quid for 10 meter.


yeh but then its 50 qwid for the machine b4 u start innit


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/magaluf-girl-video-teen-who-3806938


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So do you just iron the end after sealing n that's it? I've always had to cut the end and then the normal fold/groove bit.


You don't even vacuum these Don, too stiff I reckon.
Just pack your gear in, squash all the excess air out that you can and then just iron the end shut.

You can fold a crease over and double seal as it were, I do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

Ic3
yeh but then its 50 qwid for the machine b4 u start innit.

Naa mine was 26.99 with two free rolls. I got the cheap jml one and burnt it out quick, Amazon had none left so gave me credit, got the expensive James one and a free roll for same price. Brucey bonus.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

yeh them jml ones are like 40 qwid now,

i supposeif your senidng shit on the reg yeh get one, i may get one anyways... wouldt a laminator work? weed between teh plastic and just laminate the edges? thicker too iinnit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

And yeah they're a lot more expensive.

Nearly £4 for a bag big enough to fit 8-10oz in but like I say they're made out of quite thick aluminium not plastic/nylon.

A bit overkill mind you but posting internationally and when I'm on a train with a back pack full of oz's I won't use anything else now I've seen em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

Fair play man, that's the point Gary, most have got too much to lose!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fair play man, that's the point Gary, most have got too much to lose!


Nail on the head mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Gonna tty n talk the gf into letting me setup shop again to occupy my unemployment haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

I should see if I can source the same stuff cheaper to be honest, surely that could be bought in rolls too.

My shop sells em in defferent sized bags premade, he gets em like that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So do you just iron the end after sealing n that's it? I've always had to cut the end and then the normal fold/groove bit.



no sealing don,, u just fold over and iron mate



and yorkie yeh i cant see wy u cant just buy sheets? i mean i could just fold it over and iron sealed? so shit yeh,, find rolls of teh shit

wat sit called?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 4, 2014)

Of all thingd iv recieved off hre only maybe a handful were vac sealed and the rest were in smely proofs or they foil bags, I now just copy the way I recieved post when im packaging myself, but I dont send out enough to warrant buying a vac sealer, I only send out a few samples when im flush,
Oh and ive NEVER lost a package I sent, still got a 100% delivery rate lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't know what it's called to be honest, he just pulled one out of the box one day and passed it to me saying "what d'you reckon?" as he'd just got em in.

I thought the price was fucking extortionate at first but then when I'd used one and realised they can be re used I was sold.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm thinking they'll stand an X-Ray too.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2014)

Morning all, gotta rip the whole cupboard apart agtain today n install all the new bits, just gotta pop to wilkos first for some screws then hydro shop for some extra ducting lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Wake n' Bake time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, gotta rip the whole cupboard apart agtain today n install all the new bits, just gotta pop to wilkos first for some screws then hydro shop for some extra ducting lol



was ther not enough?

and u found the clip on the hood lip yeh?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wake n' Bake time.


Indeed....blue pit puff puff pass


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was ther not enough?
> 
> and u found the clip on the hood lip yeh?


It doesnt look like it mate, ive got quite a long run of ducting in 1 part of the cupboard so have to have a proper measure up lol

As ive got to have 3 seperate bits of ducting filter-fan, fan-hood, hood-exhaust duct


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> It doesnt look like it mate, ive got quite a long run of ducting in 1 part of the cupboard so have to have a proper measure up lol
> 
> As ive got to have 3 seperate bits of ducting filter-fan, fan-hood, hood-exhaust duct


Can you not connect your fan directly before your hood and save yourself a piece mate?

Since I've done that with my Ruck and cooltube I've got better and quieter airflow to boot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

And cooler.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of buying 1000g of moroccon hash for 234e n sell it off @ 35e an 8th. Thinking hash it that bit easier to get sent.


10 k per kilo retail on a 234 investment, fuk u could loose a few and not worry


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 10 k per kilo retail on a 234 investment, fuk u could loose a few and not worry



was 100g not 1000g zedd lol



soo not looking forward to trimming tomorrow,,urgh, might get a start tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Morning lads postie just woke me up the cunt....me b day 2 morra just me n the Mrs off to Alton towers for the day taking 2g of sniff with me and a ruck of weed lolol should be interesting....Yeh yorkie I'm a tit man myself mate can't beat a big pair of bazookers to play with both my Mrs sisiters have got massive tits both mingin like but I'd still fuck em just to play with em haha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was 100g not 1000g zedd lol
> 
> 
> 
> soo not looking forward to trimming tomorrow,,urgh, might get a start tonight


thought it must be gash for that money lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads postie just woke me up the cunt....me b day 2 morra just me n the Mrs off to Alton towers for the day taking 2g of sniff with me and a ruck of weed lolol should be interesting....Yeh yorkie I'm a tit man myself mate can't beat a big pair of bazookers to play with both my Mrs sisiters have got massive tits both mingin like but I'd still fuck em just to play with em haha



ur sisters a hottie bizzle , il be down soon as i off the wife! lol


and zedd lol no shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thought it must be gash for that money lol


Im still gonna buy the stuff n sell it at 10e a g I could sell it for more but it will fly @ 35e an 8th.i've friends on benefits that can't afford the 50e foe 2.5 of green so I could nearly move it all on dole day (Wednesday) so yeah I'll make about 900e (gonna have to sample it myself) on the 235e


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

just had my first vape of fireballs, completely cured my hangover and feeling energised


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

[E="IC3M4L3, post: 10667364, member: 416682"]ur sisters a hottie bizzle , il be down soon as i off the wife! lol


and zedd lol no shit![/QUOTE]

Come within an inch of my little sister and I'll not be held responsible.....anyway when your wife leaves ya you've got your bumhole flesh light ain't ya lololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [E="IC3M4L3, post: 10667364, member: 416682"]ur sisters a hottie bizzle , il be down soon as i off the wife! lol
> 
> 
> and zedd lol no shit!


Come within an inch of my little sister and I'll not be held responsible.....anyway when your wife leaves ya you've got your bumhole flesh light ain't ya lololol[/QUOTE]


lol u just said............. u wrongen!!! lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

had me well lit my wakeybake this morning. i was sat at the doctors still pink eyed lol. proper smashing stuff man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Hahaha my Mrs took mine off me lolol 

Heres the next crew gonna pot em up next week into......da da da daaaaaaaa super soil


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had me well lit my wakeybake this morning. i was sat at the doctors still pink eyed lol. proper smashing stuff man



man i just cant do that nowadays, wrecks me for the day and makes everything 100000x harder


getting old


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha my Mrs took mine off me lolol
> 
> Heres the next crew gonna pot em up next week into......da da da daaaaaaaa super soil


streeetch


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol stretch my arse their fine they are.... I say they were P def for some reason so plucked a few shitty leaves off the other day ....think that seaweed stuff helped I really do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

i wanted to try it from straight. and half 7 in the morning is about the only time i could.. especially on a friday haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Gotta be done love a wake n bake plus like u say best time to sample something new....only thing is I canna be arsed to do anything now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wanted to try it from straight. and half 7 in the morning is about the only time i could.. especially on a friday haha


yeh i do that, wen im unsure on a weed first joint of day gets ya the answer u need,

and bizzle? P def? fuk me u do like ur deformaties



found baz

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/conjoined-twins-who-share-same-3807281


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Hahaha ohhh fuck that's nasty real nasty imagine shagging that burrgghh.....so still nothing of baz then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha ohhh fuck that's nasty real nasty imagine shagging that burrgghh.....so still nothing of baz then?


 na mate, stil wouldnt be due just et anwyays, few more weks remeber


right going out, ttfn


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 4, 2014)

So old Rolf got 5 yrs 9 months, but the old fucker will be out in half that, hope the cunt dies b4 he's released or at the very least gets his arse stretched while he's locked up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

If you pay attention boys it seems like that behind the scenes they're actually loosening the sentences on fucking nonce's.

You don't really go to prison for downloading kiddie porn these days, which is why the cunt isn't getting done for it.
"Not in public interest" - I think the public would be very interested to see him do more than a poxy few year and it's the principle besides, not that a prison sentence is justice but hey.....

Here's another cunt, but just a regular Joe Bloggs to prove the point.
This came out not so long back.

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/11225046.Child_porn_Wibsey_man_banned_from_unsupervised_work_with_youngsters/?ref=rss&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook

 

I know this sack of shit personally, when I was at the casino about 5-6 years ago he was working as a technician for Hollywood Bowl of all fucking things. 
He used to come in for a few jars with the other staff most nights after they closed.
Thinking back I nearly built the twat a PC.


The Catholic Church, BBC, NHS, the island of Jersey, randomer's not even getting a slapped wrist with this "victim awareness" bullshit.

I reckon it goes to the fucking top, cunts!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So old Rolf got 5 yrs 9 months, but the old fucker will be out in half that, hope the cunt dies b4 he's released or at the very least gets his arse stretched while he's locked up


Depends where he goes but I reckon if some lifer doesn't shank him and not lose a wink of sleep he'll get it when he comes out.

To be fair they can't put Rolf Harris on the wing, everybody in Britain knows who he is and what he's done, it's a signed death warrant that.

You'd be the hero doing him in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Fuck, I can't upload a video of the kittens.

They can all see properly as of today and are suddenly self aware, it's cool to watch em together.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

theyl just put him on the numbers for a while, suicide watch for sure coz he is being so quiet OR hospital wing due to his age and fuckedupness,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

A fucking cushy deal the cunt.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A fucking cushy deal the cunt.


isent it always for them types?

we used to get anged up and loose assoiation just to give the nonces association, or theyd cry like ther been victimised by the system due to ther crimes.


cunts.


http://extratorrent.cc.prx.websiteproxy.co.uk/article/3764/american+government+ready+to+auction+17m+of+seized+bitcoins.html
http://extratorrent.cc.prx.websiteproxy.co.uk/article/3772/silk road’s legacy bitcoin sold.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 4, 2014)

Eye up, look what I've found on my other phone memory card.

I must have taken these pics to show you lot those pouches ages ago.

Lol, bagging Dub's Exo.


   


Wipe the outside down with bleach, job's a good un.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

fukin scumbag harris gets a break in a holiday camp whilst children lives are ruined, hope someone has a word with him and i do not believe this was all... hes been with savile and savile went to the top cos thats where all the fukin degenerates hang out, prob snuffed a few too


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2014)

@ICE ive got everything swapped over just getting ur bit packed up in boxes, should be ready for collection tomoz if ya wanted, 2 boxes coming back


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

exo at 42 days, this one is being pushed with topdressing of guano and is burnt to fuck but it will pack on from now on just water, i find the alfalfa powder really complements cheese


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

ditto


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's that hash for 235 for 100g
https://anonfiles.com/file/b302d9a1c2462cea81b85605194b846d


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking nice there zedd my guano came today just waiting on me bonemeal and I've got everything to start mixing


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looking nice there zedd my guano came today just waiting on me bonemeal and I've got everything to start mixing


sounds good mate how much u plannin on making first batch?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

[QUOTE zeddd, post: 10668258, member: 722065"]sounds good mate how much u plannin on making first batch?[/QUOTE]

Well ive got 2 bags of all mix big bags 1 bag of coco and 40 litres of ewc and 40 litres of perlite so gonna mix all that so that's about 230 litres


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Just need yo work out how much additives to add


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just need yo work out how much additives to add


sounds good mate u gunna tea it after and use strait away?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeh gonna use strait away mate just need a little bubbler to make me tea with n that


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

wish i had a garden i could do this shit, just cant seem to settle in this new house, fuck i may even move been offered sum1 right on the sea front, 5 min walk to outdoor water park one way, 5 mins to indoor one, 5 mins to seafront, 5 mins to big kids outdoor park,

and its in a gated comminuty old army base.


fucking tempting the couple are retired, the old mans a painter and decorator so house in immaculate, just thinking about the kids, the eldest starts school full time in sepetember,


fuksake.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Fuckin ell your like a pikey lol get a caravan


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wish i had a garden i could do this shit, just cant seem to settle in this new house, fuck i may even move been offered sum1 right on the sea front, 5 min walk to outdoor water park one way, 5 mins to indoor one, 5 mins to seafront, 5 mins to big kids outdoor park,
> 
> and its in a gated comminuty old army base.
> 
> ...


see my previous message yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> see my previous message yet?


 only now sorry matey been trimin

will leave it till new week now. il get it collected tuesday or sum shit, went shopping, now shkint 

i roll alone yo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol I'm loving the behemoth lair lol fucking cats sick man poor thing making me feel guilty n shiz...should drown the cunt.....s sorrows in some milk lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

that hash ya looking at seems a good buy relax fucking get in there mate n make shore they use mbb's lol do u call it paki-black as a slang for soft black hash mind? cause real paki black is a high grade hash n dont go for them prices.

all reviews ive read of the hash n the vendor seem good tho, he use to supply or so he says a old vendor called nevita ive used the old vendor n think mg has.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that hash ya looking at seems a good buy relax fucking get in there mate n make shore they use mbb's lol do u call it paki-black as a slang for soft black hash mind? cause real paki black is a high grade hash n dont go for them prices.
> 
> all reviews ive read of the hash n the vendor seem good tho, he use to supply or so he says a old vendor called nevita ive used the old vendor n think mg has.


Yeah mate he uses Mbb n it's a fucking steal no word of a lie if its strong I'll be selling it at 50e an 8th lol we call paki black the soft black hash...we only ever got soap bar over here n for a lil every few years some pollen n paki which in some cases goes for the 50e mark

And i was reading up on the forums with him 2 n he's consistently good. N I'll defo at least make 1000e if I sell it all but if it is strong 50e a g lol


Oh and from one of the comments on the forum its from Spain


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah mate he uses Mbb n it's a fucking steal no word of a lie if its strong I'll be selling it at 50e an 8th lol we call paki black the soft black hash...we only ever got soap bar over here n for a lil every few years some pollen n paki which in some cases goes for the 50e mark
> 
> And i was reading up on the forums with him 2 n he's consistently good. N I'll defo at least make 1000e if I sell it all but if it is strong 50e a g lol


did u scrap the durban for it then?

reviews are good relax, with your market u canni lose man only need the first to come threw to cover another lose or 2 n you wont get many lost with that order.

nevieta or how ever u spelt it was a spanish vendor, use to rival spanshfly n emerald, spanishfly had the real paki hash was the bollax mate some of the best hash to be smoked.

emerald done some nice gear too but one day he annouced for whatever reason he was shutting up shop, days before i had ordered 50g of royaln afghan pollen lovely stuff but he was gone!?! i got me 50g but seeing as he was not about no more of course i said i didnt get n put in a ticket as not received lol got a full refund on the 50g lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Nah man that hash is all I need, easier to post, sort into deals...everything! Will be sorting a mate out n I'll offer him to deal it off for me and I'll give him an 8th a week for it n he'll be all over it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 4, 2014)

i HATE TRIMMIN!

1 plant done
the other 2 have taken the top and left the rest and rejuggled em

now i hav 2 plants under 1k, the dog is under the 600 and the exo is under the 400

gunna do sum bubble hash with the trim,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah well maybe this guy may be him...we're his prices good? This guy as far as I can tell is selling his paki the cheapest on there.

Nice one on getting your dosh back.I'll start writing all my reviews on the forum n hopefully get some free stuff lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah well maybe this guy may be him...we're his prices good? This guy as far as I can tell is selling his paki the cheapest on there.
> 
> Nice one on getting your dosh back.I'll start writing all my reviews on the forum n hopefully get some free stuff lol


hes already said in the forums he use to supply nevieta is prob the same person as was emerald, spanishfly was a legand in his own rights so i dont think they where the same,

mate some of the samples respected members of sr1 use to get where sweet the stuff
me n hg or he says it was his pal lolol where sweet as fuck times changed now tho, half gram samples of the purest md dont seem so comman nowdays lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah lol yeah this Spanish lads an intriguing fella.

I found when you search agora daily n have prices as your search you'll find all the brand new vendors doing crazy start up deals but soon cop on like darkvendor, i got. 25 for 12-14e lol free postage n after a few days it went up to 25-30e

Of you've a smartphone get the Orbot...easier n faster going on ur phone lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 4, 2014)

spanishfly changed to eurosuplerry or something like that but that was a few markets ago lol dont ever think agora is safe or ya go to supply they all fall or fail in the end, but strike that iron whilst its hot! i use to buy coins at less than 3quid a coin lmao says it all...

night mate n night all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Night man
Night all


Fuck u ice


I'm only Codding you like a fish n kidding you like a goat sunshine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

did i miss the party. i'm right on it hahah. missus put to bed me wired for next few hours, just beasted a good .3 in a oner. sinking stella's like pop and rolling this pink45 gear. some fucking nice smoke that stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah man, fucking ended with a whimper lol lucky thought you got something to sniff for the trim for a second there till u mentioned the spliff n Stella lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Some nice replica watches on agora there...movements interchangeable with genuine models n all...Jaysus yours swear it was something out of.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

i rarely sniff n trim anymore, used to be standard. now i'm faster n better without. this is just cos it's friday. i've fancied a rolex submariner off agora, bout a ton for one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

Thiis is the one I'm eyeing up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

hahah i go for a bit more understated ftbf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

that second one is nice though 45 or 50mm?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

i rock this





ceramic. i thought it would scratch easy. its hard as. the glass has scratched a bit not the rest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

44mm... It's really expensive lol
441e for the fake l


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2014)

This is mine lol I've a thing for all black watches that's where the main attraction lies the rests just gravy as they say...Americans I think we'll anyways I'm 2 high night man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

aye i'm off me napper and signing off.

ttfn


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Lightweight lolol just got in from work and I'm on it 1 1/2 g of sniff just batterd a big line and now rocketed gonna bring myself down a bit with a nice pure cheese joint now no baccy.....tis my b day after all fuck it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2014)

happy birthday fella! i'm still going just fettled myself.a mini blunt

i been at e's n loads of proper, missus aint happy haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Cheers matey the big 30 now all downhill from here.....ain't had a e for about 10 years man I like the hair standing on end feeling as u start coming up just the next day is too much for me haha.....bit a proper man love it this ain't bad tackle gives me a runny nose tho....got son other stuff to dig into got it off an Indian fella so should be good the pakis get all the good coke round here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

New street fighter off me old sister....well chuffed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

So ice you've chopped then have ya?.....how much trim u got? If you got quite a bit u could use my machine I could pop up with it and show ya how much better my cheese is than yours lolol just need some new bubble bags mine were cheap and quality shows gonna get wackybags all.mesh 6 bag kit £55 not bad and their quality is top notch I've got a work of theirs and its shit hot


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Fuck me I'm still wired l....just been up to the ladies and turned lights off that's it they're coming down 2morro can't wait man just took a few shots.....fuck me my nose is shit find it hard to snort had a line bout half hour ago and I've just managed to get it thru just as on typing jeeeez making start to blow out like I've just had a crack pipe......Yeh pakis get the good shit fuck me I'm blinking like a prozzys fanny and breathing like Rolph Harris as just about to arsed shafted by Damon from friday


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

Good moaning fuckers yes I'm still up blasting tunes thru me Bose headphones yes Bose gotta be quality when were talking music....so ice wake up ya lazy cunt how many u chopped?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

Morning séan u live fucker lol enjoy bud


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2014)

So who else was wanting BP cuts then?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 5, 2014)

happy birthday bizz

have a good one mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Good moaning fuckers yes I'm still up blasting tunes thru me Bose headphones yes Bose gotta be quality when were talking music....so ice wake up ya lazy cunt how many u chopped?



only chopped one last night, didnt give it a full on trim, got bored after 10 mins,
il do another trim in a few days

and i got garys bags on the way bizzle,
got u and dub scrappin for the trim, both offering schooling on bubble.
lol
machine does sound eaisier, will be a lump of trim tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

Bet you can take up to 8 fingers with ur time in the nick lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet you can take up to 8 fingers with ur time in the nick lol



na my record was 2 phones,1 charger, 3 kinder egss and syringe with spare pins for the end,

mu pal dide 5 phones with chargers n all sorts

his party trick in the shower was stiking nr 10 bars of soap up his arse and bend over and fire em like a machine gun..

no shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na my record was 2 phones,1 charger, 3 kinder egss and syringe with spare pins for the end,
> 
> mu pal dide 5 phones with chargers n all sorts
> 
> ...


This is probably all true hahahaha n tbh if I were ever to get nicked I'd shove as much smoke up my arse as possible lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is probably all true hahahaha n tbh if I were ever to get nicked I'd shove as much smoke up my arse as possible lol



na smokes too big, solid or subbies FTW!!

a 8ml on the street is 4 qwid, in jail u get 50. and ther the size of a smartie

HUUUGE proit


watching this tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Ooohh feel a bit rough now...gonna go sort me sen out with a nice Nandos me thinks fookin love their chicken


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Fuck using prison soap lol bet it stinks of shit man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck using prison soap lol bet it stinks of shit man



it does after hes used it!!Lol

nd wen u first land u have no choice, but u do get a brand new bar, fuk piking one up,lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

Eye up lads,

These Exo clones are taking ages to root, starting to get a bit pissed off about em to be fair.
I wanna get the other tent vegging before long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

First world problems!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeh pick a bar up and its got shit stains on it lmao not what u want...how.long u had your cuts in root for yorkie? I've had em take as little as 9 days and others went a good 16 days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh pick a bar up and its got shit stains on it lmao not what u want...how.long u had your cuts in root for yorkie? I've had em take as little as 9 days and others went a good 16 days


About 3 weeks now.

One has rooted, waiting on 3 more till they can go under a big light together.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye up lads,
> 
> These Exo clones are taking ages to root, starting to get a bit pissed off about em to be fair.
> I wanna get the other tent vegging before long.



mine in bubbler took 4 weeks

BUT the roots pisses over anything u lot do in jiffys, the bbble method makes huuge fat roots


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine in bubbler took 4 weeks
> 
> BUT the roots pisses over anything u lot do in jiffys, the bbble method makes huuge fat roots


Remember I had a fogponic cloner before any cunt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Annoying ain't it when shit won't hurry up surely they'll be rooted soon...u got a dome over em? Top cut off a 2ltr bottle works fine as well.....I need to order my smart pots mix my soil and I'm away


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Remember I had a fogponic cloner before any cunt.



is that what your using? did u just tape over the LEDS in the end?

going out later to get a new tub since i have the neoprene inserts now ima make a new one, i know now wat was sketchy with the old one so can modify

physco is ready for cuts

i dont need a dome neither, dont need to trim the leaves or nothing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

No I don't do that dome shit, they don't need it and get mold too easy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that what your using? did u just tape over the LEDS in the end?


No just a CFL and Jiffys.

I haven't had chance to mess with that fogger yet.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't had chance to mess with that fogger yet.[/QUOTE]


no worries man,
shit trimming alone look at my man wanking pit


rockin the plastic garden chair, was suprised it went up ther really


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

just bought a thousand jiffy pellets


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just bought a thousand jiffy pellets


Did you get a deal on em or where they still like 10p each?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just bought a thousand jiffy pellets


 the big ones>?

i like root riots


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that what your using? did u just tape over the LEDS in the end?
> 
> going out later to get a new tub since i have the neoprene inserts now ima make a new one, i know now wat was sketchy with the old one so can modify
> 
> ...


what did you end up doing with that cloner in the end?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is that what your using? did u just tape over the LEDS in the end?
> 
> going out later to get a new tub since i have the neoprene inserts now ima make a new one, i know now wat was sketchy with the old one so can modify
> 
> ...


My psycho is getting cuts taking in a weeks time, she's starting to take off in the DWC pot now, goina be hard keepin it as a mother in a DWC pot cos they grow so quick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what did you end up doing with that cloner in the end?



its here,, gunna use it at some point, just wont fit in my veg tent,.lol

gunna use that and make a smaller aero version and a bubbler one, got a prop box ready to do new aero, its just VERY big


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you get a deal on em or where they still like 10p each?


4.5 p each?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

one of my lemons has outgrown its pot and i dont fancy feeding it nutes so im gonna repot a 4 week flowering plant from a 11 to 18 litre, dont want it too big cos itll just grow roots


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> one of my lemons has outgrown its pot and i dont fancy feeding it nutes so im gonna repot a 4 week flowering plant from a 11 to 18 litre, dont want it too big cos itll just grow roots


I stressed the fuck outta my thc bomb and they grew a loada balls, didn't notice in time with bein away and now they started spreading their shit to the other plants, so that means the lemon and all ffs lol. Just goin let them run till I get fresh clones and get them in. So looks like I'm in for a lot of seeded bud, that's put me right off growin seeds for a while, goina stick to good hardy clones


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

ha ha yeah u forget about hermie and seeds growin the clones, never found a pip in a co


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I stressed the fuck outta my thc bomb and they grew a loada balls, didn't notice in time with bein away and now they started spreading their shit to the other plants, so that means the lemon and all ffs lol. Just goin let them run till I get fresh clones and get them in. So looks like I'm in for a lot of seeded bud, that's put me right off growin seeds for a while, goina stick to good hardy clones



dont let any pollen get on your physco and that

my days that would be funny


question-
so i put this new tent up for drying, have a small 4" extractor on it, no filter, but its ther if i need it

so
thers no inlet u think a fresh air inlet would help lower humidty 67% atm so just opened the door

but yeh would it? its no bovva just a matter of putting it on? but i wasent sure if no inlet and just extractor would gve better reuslts?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont let any pollen get on your physco and that
> 
> my days that would be funny
> 
> ...


Funny u reckon?? It'd be even funnier if the cuts I sent u already had pollen all over them and they fucked up ur plants too lol.

I sent u a pic of the psycho and lemon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Funny u reckon?? It'd be even funnier if the cuts I sent u already had pollen all over them and they fucked up ur plants too lol.
> 
> I sent u a pic of the psycho and lemon


ahhh lol,, silver lining, least u got seeds homeslice.


ohh wer they for here? send em again il post em,

keeping my shit clean atm, so reding and deleting soz man,


so humidy will ladding fresh air inlet help lower rh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so humidy will ladding fresh air inlet help lower rh?


Depends what your temps are like mate.

The warmer the air the higher the RH as warm air holds more moisture than cold air.

If you're just recycling the same warm air round the loft it won't make a difference.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends what your temps are like mate.
> 
> The warmer the air the higher the RH as warm air holds more moisture than cold air.
> 
> If you're just recycling the same warm air round the loft it won't make a difference.


no its fresh air inlet from the roof, its split from 6" to 2x 4" one to each tent, il just unhook the flower tent end and put it in the dry tent if it would.


----------



## ghb (Jul 5, 2014)

a 4 or 6" inlet from that vent tile just going into the loft space would bring ambient temps down a lot.
then the tents could have their out take going to the 6" big vent. leave the passive vent open on the tent and the power of the extractor will draw enough air through the vents, that is of course after the walls/ceiling are insulated and lined with reflective material.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its fresh air inlet from the roof, its split from 6" to 2x 4" one to each tent, il just unhook the flower tent end and put it in the dry tent if it would.



It might help a touch then.

You want to pick up a few of these IC3......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Humidity-Temperature-Hygrometer-Probe-Sensor-white-/251099645030?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item3a76b48466

You could have one in each tent and one hanging outside of the roof.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 5, 2014)

@zedd one for you to enjoy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

its not the loft im arsed about atm its the dry tent, with it being so small just wanna keep rh down, so i was just wondering if a fresh inlet would do that as now its just the tent with a 4 inch extractor sucking from it with no inlet.
il set it up later


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It might help a touch then.
> 
> You want to pick up a few of these IC3......
> 
> ...


When I did the salt test on my cheap hygrometer the readings were off as much as 8% but again the test is easy to do then you mark the difference on em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> When I did the salt test on my cheap hygrometer the readings were off as much as 8% but again the test is easy to do then you mark the difference on em


Aye it says the accuracy is 5% but ok for a general idea for a couple of quid a pop.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye it says the accuracy is 5% but ok for a general idea for a couple of quid a pop.


i got a min max hum/temp thermometer,

temps was like 19-22 rh was 47-65

obv gunna go up the more weed i sling in the tent, il get rest done tonight


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> Hi all


Aftnoon Dr, hows tricks mate? Hows the dippy lookin now bud?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

left dor open and rh dropped to 27%

added fresh air inlet, closed was 67 open was 27 so im hoping half closed will be 47 LOL

fuksake.

gunna get the rest hung tonigh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Finally just sat down to relax for the 1st time 2day, so cracked a nice ice cold bottle of peroni, rolled a fat J, gonna sit and spend the rest of night getting smashed now


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Finally just sat down to relax for the 1st time 2day, so cracked a nice ice cold bottle of peroni, rolled a fat J, gonna sit and spend the rest of night getting smashed now


Pretty much same here gaz, goina watch the football, got mesel a half o earlier and a box off beer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Pretty much same here gaz, goina watch the football, got mesel a half o earlier and a box off beer


Yeah mate I was gonna watch the footy but the wifes watching a film, I picked up a oz of trainwreck yesterday so smoking that and some cheese I had left over, I like they big 600ml btls of beer mate so been buying them recently saves getting up to go to the fridge as much lol, perfect if ur a lazy fucker like myself.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate I was gonna watch the footy but the wifes watching a film, I picked up a oz of trainwreck yesterday so smoking that and some cheese I had left over, I like they big 600ml btls of beer mate so been buying them recently saves getting up to go to the fridge as much lol, perfect if ur a lazy fucker like myself.


I dunno what the weed is I got, well they say its Chinese but wtf is that meant to mean, 110 for a half which is good for round here. Ill send ic3 a pic of a couple buds and he can thro them up. Aye when I go to fridge I just grab 2 bottles at a time, not too keen on tins


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I dunno what the weed is I got, well they say its Chinese but wtf is that meant to mean, 110 for a half which is good for round here. Ill send ic3 a pic of a couple buds and he can thro them up. Aye when I go to fridge I just grab 2 bottles at a time, not too keen on tins


Fuck the cans I dont like my beer in a can needs to be a bottle or glass from draught. 
Lol when we get "chinky" bud around here it normally means damp recently chopped orange bud that the chinese /vietnamese cunts grow, I wouldnt pay 60 a half for that never mind 110 so I dont think its the same stuff u on about tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I dunno what the weed is I got, well they say its Chinese but wtf is that meant to mean, 110 for a half which is good for round here. Ill send ic3 a pic of a couple buds and he can thro them up. Aye when I go to fridge I just grab 2 bottles at a time, not too keen on tins


chinky weeds is tumbled, shit, kinda like sum seeded shit sum guys put out

oh wait, its kinda like u getting a sample of the seeded your running!llooll


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> chinky weeds is tumbled, shit, kinda like sum seeded shit sum guys put out
> 
> oh wait, its kinda like u getting a sample of the seeded your running!llooll


Ur turning into a right smart bastard ain't ye. All of a sudden ur an expert in northern Irish weed?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

There's only usually 3 strains going about round here, Chinese weed, homegrown and funk lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

All this chinky talk has made me hungry, time to order some sweet and sour Cantonese chicken with salt and chilli chips, fucking munchiedddd !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur turning into a right smart bastard ain't ye. All of a sudden ur an expert in northern Irish weed?



fort u was scotish?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fort u was scotish?


Now that's a fuckin insult ye gammy legged fuck! 

You got ur trimming done yet? Get it trimmed get it dried and get it sent lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

Have you seen that hash i was banging on about mate, 100g for 235 I'll be getting it next week n I'll update everyone on the quality


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Now that's a fuckin insult ye gammy legged fuck!
> 
> You got ur trimming done yet? Get it trimmed get it dried and get it sent lol



no, got 2 more to do, just cant be fucked doing em.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Have you seen that hash i was banging on about mate, 100g for 235 I'll be getting it next week n I'll update everyone on the quality


Yeah I seen it m8. Wouldn't be my favourite hash tho, I love some nice yellow pollen, just for the taste I reckon


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3196007



your irush tho arent you?


wifes ust said i need to get up ther and get that trimming done

FFS


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your irush tho arent you?
> 
> 
> wifes ust said i need to get up ther and get that trimming done
> ...


 Thought you had talked her into giving u a hand?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thought you had talked her into giving u a hand?



wer kinda rguing, and thers only enough room in my cave for ME! fuk perfume n shit up ther.

n cant bring em down as the house will stink for weeks as is i just need to close loft door and im sorted


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

Youve a gift for rubbing ppl the wrong way lol


IC3M4L3 said:


> your irush tho arent you?
> 
> 
> wifes ust said i need to get up ther and get that trimming done
> ...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Youve a gift for rubbing ppl the wrong way lol


She probly caught him with his flesh light again..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

day 54, another of dons sweet and sour coming in under 8 weeks...is she done yet lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wer kinda rguing, and thers only enough room in my cave for ME! fuk perfume n shit up ther.
> 
> n cant bring em down as the house will stink for weeks as is i just need to close loft door and im sorted


Well get up there and get it done ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> day 54, another of dons sweet and sour coming in under 8 weeks...is she done yet lolView attachment 3196009


Looks done to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks done to me



how would u know? u only know about chinky weed with seeds
u growing thai stick homeslice?


yeh having a smoke and going up, i try not to smoke around me girls,,dont want em to hermie


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well get up there and get it done ffs



fucking going orite!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how would u know? u only know about chinky weed with seeds
> u growing thai stick homeslice?
> 
> 
> ...


May as well go now and get it done, shouldn't take long with ur piss poor effort of a plant and we all know ur standard of trimming.....take fan leaves off and jobs a goodun


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> May as well go now and get it done, shouldn't take long with ur piss poor effort of a plant and we all know ur standard of trimming.....take fan leaves off and jobs a goodun



lol yeh u know what ur getting for your bit now! lol

n drying the trim too, its in a open bag in bottom of the tent, added fresh air inlet now too,,,

fucking going, taking me phone with me,

CUNTS.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

spinpro update, the smell of cut grass goes but its a worry for a few days, flav is deffo lost wet trimming imo and moreso with spun buds, but im being picky, it is trimming all the fluff bttr than i would bother but the mains need a hang dry then trim imo...well happy tho wouldnt be without it, never really minded trimming but fluff was a pain, now u put all the shite in the spinpro and manicure the colas with bonsai scissors


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> spinpro update, the smell of cut grass goes but its a worry for a few days, flav is deffo lost wet trimming imo and moreso with spun buds, but im being picky, it is trimming all the fluff bttr than i would bother but the mains need a hang dry then trim imo...well happy tho wouldnt be without it, never really minded trimming but fluff was a pain, now u put all the shite in the spinpro and manicure the colas with bonsai scissors


Sounds good for cash cropping


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sounds good for cash cropping


if you wet trim anyway then this is a must imo....gonna try some dry buds see wht happens


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if you wet trim anyway then this is a must imo....gonna try some dry buds see wht happens


Ayebi might invest in one when I get a bigger grow going. Might have an opportunity in a few months to get a good grow on in a place I've to pay fuck all for with some one I can trust 100%, if things go well I'll def be getting one


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

same plant as above


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

That's it I'm all chopped up now and they're hanging...can't wait.to get the next crop on the go


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's it I'm all chopped up now and they're hanging...can't wait.to get the next crop on the go


What all did ye chop shawny?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

lets hope it wasnt the mrs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lets hope it wasnt the mrs


He'd bury her under the tarmac lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lets hope it wasnt the mrs


Is that a thought you've been having zeddd lol, with one of ur swords and shit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Hahaha no we just been out for a nice Mexican stuffed now....7 exo hg can't wait to get my new jars full


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha no we just been out for a nice Mexican stuffed now....7 exo hg can't wait to get my new jars full


Lovely, tho I ain't a big fan of exo, find I get sick of it pretty quick. Go in a be some seeded shit for me till I get the next one done ffs......oh and maybe a bit of leaf off ic3 if he manages to not turn it to mould


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lovely, tho I ain't a big fan of exo, find I get sick of it pretty quick. Go in a be some seeded shit for me till I get the next one done ffs......oh and maybe a bit of leaf off ic3 if he manages to not turn it to mould


how u finding the timing on the lemon man? im gonna give her 62 days


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how u finding the timing on the lemon man? im gonna give her 62 days


This grow can't be a good judge m8, not with all the ballsacs in there, there gonna get 8 weeks cos that's when my clones will be ready to go in, 3 weeks from now. I've lost all interest in this grow, just look in, make sure shit ain't getting burnt and leave it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lovely, tho I ain't a big fan of exo, find I get sick of it pretty quick. Go in a be some seeded shit for me till I get the next one done ffs......oh and maybe a bit of leaf off ic3 if he manages to not turn it to mould


As long as you pick the beans out youll be sound nothing worse than smoking a seed smells and tastes rank don't it...Yeh its deffo easy to get bored of exo that's why I've decided to keep one of the bills only got about an 8th of it left but I'm hanging on to it its a real stinker over powers the exo and the taste ain't so bad like hashy lemon....folk round here loved it kept hounding me for more


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> As long as you pick the beans out youll be sound nothing worse than smoking a seed smells and tastes rank don't it...Yeh its deffo easy to get bored of exo that's why I've decided to keep one of the bills only got about an 8th of it left but I'm hanging on to it its a real stinker over powers the exo and the taste ain't so bad like hashy lemon....folk round here loved it kept hounding me for more


Oh I'll be picking them all out if I can, nothing worse than them popping in ur joint


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeh when I was younger me mate found a load of seeds round his grandads so he wrapped em all in a joint lol sounded like it had fireworks in it and tasted fookin gippin....Yeh we learned that day seeds don't get you stoned


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

That's the last of the bill. Its a real nice smoke


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the last of the bill. Its a real nice smoke


Looks nice shawny, have u still got it going


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the last of the bill. Its a real nice smoke


Whats happnin wit my bill cut then? Looks tasty,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats happnin wit my bill cut then? Looks tasty,


Sure ye can't even get an Addy to send it to lmfao....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sure ye can't even get an Addy to send it to lmfao....


Me and bizzle go back he knows my shit already lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Did you get to watch any football gaz? Would love to see Holland win it bein a united fan and all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Did you get to watch any football gaz? Would love to see Holland win it bein a united fan and all


Yeah seen it from about 30 mins into the 1st half, was a good game both teams deserved to win it, I think holland might be in with a shout, but depends if they can get past argentina in the semi's,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Right im off to bed fucking pished and fallin asleep, night all.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

all done, thank fuk, got a aeroclonoer base full of trim and toward sthe end just got fucked of so was just strippig the branches with my hands and dashing the smaller shit in forthe hash,


really cant be arsed with all the tiny shit.

all done thank gawd, now just got this and lasts rootballs to get rid of.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Whats happnin wit my bill cut then? Looks tasty,


The one i snapped was the same cut so only got the one and for some reason its only just started chucking new growth out been stunted for ages...think i over waterd jnder that cfl.....as soon as i can take some youll get one mate....its worth the grow the damp smoke wasnt very nice buy once completley dried its bostin smoke...needed the cash so had to make sales


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all done, thank fuk, got a aeroclonoer base full of trim and toward sthe end just got fucked of so was just strippig the branches with my hands and dashing the smaller shit in forthe hash,
> 
> 
> really cant be arsed with all the tiny shit.
> ...


What do ye do with all the shit ye have to dump?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Just been doing the same Ice smashing all the root balls up in the bath lol got a right big bag of coco off em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What do ye do with all the shit ye have to dump?


He pours full fat milk on it and eats it for brekky


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What do ye do with all the shit ye have to dump?



dump it round on nature reserve, or buryy it, i was more leaning to bury it unde the mud wer wer doing 2 outisde.


shawnybizzle said:


> Just been doing the same Ice smashing all the root balls up in the bath lol got a right big bag of coco off em



fuk that got a new bag here already got zym but canna be arsed, i use mollasis dont need the old roots for suger


shawnybizzle said:


> He pours full fat milk on it and eats it for brekky



knob


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

Fuck this I'm setting up week after next lol ill be unemployed by then woop woop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 5, 2014)

Set that shit up prolapse sooner the better mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah this waiting to move carry on its fucking killing me man total prick tease coming on here n seeing everyone talk grow...wtf is this a grow site!!?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

morning all, chopped another BP last night, room is all swapped over to the new equipment and grabbing ppls BP cuts tonight to send out tomorrow when i go over to check on the scrog tonight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all, chopped another BP last night, room is all swapped over to the new equipment and grabbing ppls BP cuts tonight to send out tomorrow when i go over to check on the scrog tonight



temps sorted?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

Awrite chaps, this site is the tits!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Awrite chaps, this site is the tits!!!



move along,nothing to see here homeboy!


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> move along,nothing to see here homeboy!


 Eh how? Am just wanting some advice and wanna talk to folk from the u.k. whats wrong with that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Eh how? Am just wanting some advice and wanna talk to folk from the u.k. whats wrong with that?


LOL

advice?

go on then


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> temps sorted?


they have gone up slightly but ive still got a bit of fine tuning to do in there an upgrade my clip on fans to bigger ones so it should be fine, think its mainly the 4" filter n reducer thats restricting it, gonna be buying a 5" filter later on this week though so fingers crossed lol

what we doing bout your fairy ? just so i know when to get ya snip bottled up n shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Eh how? Am just wanting some advice and wanna talk to folk from the u.k. whats wrong with that?


Your being wound up.

You are after all a newcomer here so you may get hazed a little......get thru that n you will have a good old time in here....hope you have a thick skin.....enjoy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> they have gone up slightly but ive still got a bit of fine tuning to do in there an upgrade my clip on fans to bigger ones so it should be fine, think its mainly the 4" filter n reducer thats restricting it, gonna be buying a 5" filter later on this week though so fingers crossed lol
> 
> what we doing bout your fairy ? just so i know when to get ya snip bottled up n shit



il get it booked for tuesday,

wats the weight of the box and dimensions? cant be more than 60x60x60cm and 10kg i tink


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOL
> 
> advice?
> 
> go on then


Im on my first coco grow and ive just flicked them to 12/12 so was wanting to post a pic on a site where people are clued up if thats cool?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Im on my first coco grow and ive just flicked them to 12/12 so was wanting to post a pic on a site where people are clued up if thats cool?



just clik the upload file button and do it that way


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

having heat issues lad?

and hwat bulb is that? looks very whitef or flower?

strains?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> il get it booked for tuesday,
> 
> wats the weight of the box and dimensions? cant be more than 60x60x60cm and 10kg i tink


Theres 2 boxes to come back, one sec will go measure em


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> having heat issues lad?
> 
> and hwat bulb is that? looks very whitef or flower?
> 
> strains?





IC3M4L3 said:


> having heat issues lad?
> 
> and hwat bulb is that? looks very whitef or flower?
> 
> strains?


My temps at 28 with light on & its a 600w hps. 
The strains are 4 pineapple express, 2 kripple shock (dr krippking) & 3 white widow


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

@ ice...

60x37x47 under 10kg
37x37x27 under 4kg


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> View attachment 3196361


seen a lot worse posted by newcomers on this thread lol

what BULB have you got in the light? i.e. SON-T, Philips, Hortilux Eye


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks man. I had a shady start, had them drooping alot due to too much watering so stunted them a little but finally got to the bloom stage lol. Ive topped a gd few of them as well & let the rest do their thing. Its a sunmaster bulb


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

So what part of the country you from then? just the county will do lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So what part of the country you from then? just the county will do lol


Fife way mate. Is that bulb awrite?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

get sum cuts taken, that pineapple express ive ran that many times and can grow the shit out of it! heavy indica.

yeh but what sunmaster? dual spec? MH? what? seems very white

and u have sum sort of deficiancy, is that mag or cal? u PH?

look at them wrinkled leaves.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231387


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Fife way mate. Is that bulb awrite?


ah so your all the way up there with the northern fairies lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah & the kripple shock is 90% indica so hopefully a heavy stone as well. Dual spec. Sorry for the noob answers. Ive also took cuttings off each strain


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> get sum cuts taken, that pineapple express ive ran that many times and can grow the shit out of it! heavy indica.
> 
> yeh but what sunmaster? dual spec? MH? what? seems very white
> 
> ...


Aww mate what do I need to sort that? Ive just been feeding them canna a & b


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ ice...
> 
> 60x37x47 under 10kg
> 37x37x27 under 4kg


 with the bubble bags too aye?
no way for one box no? gunna cost me 20 qwid for the return trip urrgh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Aww mate what do I need to sort that? Ive just been feeding them canna a & b



id leave it, for now ask one of othe rlads but tem leaves dont look right

2ml a and b
2.5 ml canna boost (or 3.5 topmaxx)
teaspoon of mollasis
(week 5 pk 1.5ml per)

thats what u need for flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Fife way mate. Is that bulb awrite?


Theresonly room for one Scot in this thread, and it aint u......


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ah so your all the way up there with the northern fairies lol


Haha yeah man home of the brave but I aint up for this independence crap but ssh we'll not talk about that bunch corrupt ballocks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyway Aftenoon lads,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Theresonly room for one Scot in this thread, and it aint u......



or u considering your irish


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> with the bubble bags too aye?
> no way for one box no? gunna cost me 20 qwid for the return trip urrgh


yeah thats with everything mate n ill chuck some dollar in the box towards the courier as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Haha yeah man home of the brave but I aint up for this independence crap but ssh we'll not talk about that bunch corrupt ballocks


Fuck off ya cunt, FREEDOM !!!! Any true scotsman wants independence unless they're a dumb fuck with no mind of their own.


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> id leave it, for now ask one of othe rlads but tem leaves dont look right
> 
> 2ml a and b
> 2.5 ml canna boost (or 3.5 topmaxx)
> ...


2mls of a & b per litre bud?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck off ya cunt, FREEDOM !!!! Any true scotsman wants independence unless they're a dumb fuck with no mind of their own.


Going jump down the rabbit holes you clueless twat you might learn something and jump off salmonds fat corrupt cock. He'll have us joining the E.U in no time if we go independent but fuck all that ad rather sort my weed out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Point proven, u know fuck all, independence is not a vote for salmond, its a vote for ur countries future u ill informed fuck, if we vote yes and gain independence there will be an election held where we vote in who we want in government. And we are already part of the EU so whats ur point exactly on that?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> 2mls of a & b per litre bud?



all per L


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah thats with everything mate n ill chuck some dollar in the box towards the courier as well


na bovva 17 qwid it seems for the 2 not bad, if they turn up, ima pay with paypal again and make a claim after i got it coz they dint show up so may be able to gt summert bak


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all per L


Thanks man appreciated. Ive got canna a & b was feeding them 6ml's each per 2 litres. Ive got big bud, bloombastic, overdrive & pk13/14. You think I'll be okay? Was gona feed some big bud & some bloombastic see whats better


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> all per L


Thats what I was feeding them in veg. Ive not fed them in flower yet, gona do that tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Haha Scottish banter lol....b4y Yeh don't look bad only thing is you got too many under a single 600 you want 5 at most but 4 is better with a 7-8 week veg and you will yield a lot more bud ....tying down and a bit of supercropping helps too


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh if anyone wants a set of bubble bags hit me up I'm gonna order some all mesh ones in a bit so either sae or ice I know u two need some


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Scottish banter lol....b4y Yeh don't look bad only thing is you got too many under a single 600 you want 5 at most but 4 is better with a 7-8 week veg and you will yield a lot more bud ....tying down and a bit of supercropping helps too


sod all that 4/5 bollocks, im gonna have 20 odd under a 600 w soon lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh if anyone wants a set of bubble bags hit me up I'm gonna order some all mesh ones in a bit so either sae or ice I know u two need some


cheers mate but i borrowed gary`s and now im sending em to ice to use lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha Scottish banter lol....b4y Yeh don't look bad only thing is you got too many under a single 600 you want 5 at most but 4 is better with a 7-8 week veg and you will yield a lot more bud ....tying down and a bit of supercropping helps too


Cheers mate. Im setting up another 600 the night and spreading them out more. Ive double topped a few and tied a few down as well just been experimenting really. Am hoping to get itleast 15oz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Thanks man appreciated. Ive got canna a & b was feeding them 6ml's each per 2 litres. Ive got big bud, bloombastic, overdrive & pk13/14. You think I'll be okay? Was gona feed some big bud & some bloombastic see whats better



u only use big bud for a few weeks, while i do rate it u need budcandy with that

all u ned for flower
topmaxx
jar of blackstrap mollasis
pk
ripen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Or Gary do u even want your slag bags back after sae and ice have forreged round their holes lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Or Gary do u even want your slag bags back after sae and ice have forreged round their holes lolol


Lmao, yeah mate im gonna need a set of bags again in a few weeks at harvest time, aint fussed if its my old ones back or yours, u including ur work bag with them?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya know what ice I think bud candy is waterd down molasses mate fuck that same as bud heaven it smells just like when I mix mol up with water robbing cunts.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmao, yeah mate im gonna need a set of bags again in a few weeks at harvest time, aint fussed if its my old ones back or yours, u including ur work bag with them?


Noooo I'm keeping that little work bag lol to use with the washer....ice has already but first dibs on em u know what he's like take owt for nowt


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ya know what ice I think bud candy is waterd down molasses mate fuck that same as bud heaven it smells just like when I mix mol up with water robbing cunts.....


Just checked this mollases lol wtf have I looked at the right stuff? A jar of syrup looking stuff a granny made?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Noooo I'm keeping that little work bag lol to use with the washer....ice has already but first dibs on em u know what he's like take owt for nowt


Lol its kl mate let ic3 have em, ill just get my ones back off him when hes done. I need a work bag anyway cos I like to do some dry sifting with it as well,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Just checked this mollases lol wtf have I looked at the right stuff? A jar of syrup looking stuff a granny made?


Yeah black strap mollases, it is a syrup and food product but also excellent as an additive to ur feeds during flower.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

na bud candy isent,,, i used it on that op i did last yr. u use it for first 3 weeks then u go onto the big bud after that

makes ya shit smell like candyfloss i shit u not" that and big bud are wikid good for flower just 50 qwid a litre for teh big bud


----------



## UkFreak (Jul 6, 2014)

is this were all the uk growers hang out new to growing hope i can pick up tips for my upcoming grow sometime this year off u guys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

godzilla for me tonight.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> godzilla for me tonight.


Thats no way to speak of your misses,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats no way to speak of your misses,



awwww wait till i tell her now.


wen u cummin down anwyays?
il messge u over ther

and that pic is of me wen i see your missus waddling down the rd

YAGETME?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

My super soil amendments all measured out lol proper anal


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> My super soil amendments all measured out lol proper anal



yeh deffo gunna kill ya shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

U want some screens for dry sift Gaz or get your self one of those little electric dry sift tumblers been thinking of getting one myself


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U want some screens for dry sift Gaz or get your self one of those little electric dry sift tumblers been thinking of getting one myself



cheese cloth,garys gastric band to hold it on and a 50p coin and pringles tub

BOOM!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Proper tight cunt you are lol cheese cloth.....hey hey its 2014 mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Proper tight cunt you are lol cheese cloth.....hey hey its 2014 mate



99p free delivery

why pay more?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Better product if you get screens u can get exactly what size micron u need....where as cheese cloth will let too much green in....and just generally easier work tbh why make things hard work


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ive always just used my work bag and its worked fine, makes it easier to clear up the trim at end as well cos it all kept in the bag,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeh I did a bit thru a 190 bag and it was alreet man used shitty gear tho......right I'm tayin a joint then its time to mix.my soil up...this is gonna be loads of fun....not


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 6, 2014)

alright ladies , anyone know wtf is up thith agora ... its slow as fuck and isnt even loading pages half the time , never used to be like this !!

@sae you got a pm mate , 
@ICE ill sort that package at weekend dude


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> alright ladies , anyone know wtf is up thith agora ... its slow as fuck and isnt even loading pages half the time , never used to be like this !!
> 
> @sae you got a pm mate ,
> @ICE ill sort that package at weekend dude



fuckier got me parra as fuk! lol


47-57% humdity in my druing tent, wikid lil kit with teh tiny 4" extractor that still suks the 50x50 tents sides in, sum1 asked for a lend of it so if anyone needs to borrow the kit, tent-extract-ductin just lemmi know all really small so can easily be sent in a small box.

just had m first bit of smoke, scissor hsh, small single skinner no flower just baki and a sprinkle of hash


yehhh works like!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

@ rambo can ya PM me please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

Nah man I've cheese clothes n all mucho cheapo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man I've cheese clothes n all mucho cheapo


doing s9um physco cuts if your setting up again lemmi know


FUKKKKKKKK

just remeebered,

dident keep the canna fed exo seprate from the rest

BOLLOX.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

Just saw this for you lads lol....

*Powdered Alcohol That You Can Snort, Coming To The UK*








It was only a matter of time really, and the time is now. A US company are hoping to launch a new powdered alcohol range, that will head straight into your bloodstream.

Basically, it should get you wasted, a lot quicker and will come in both vodka and rum varieties.

Their website suggests that users will dilute the powders in water and flavoured mixers, but let’s be honest, nobody is going to be doing that are they.



It will also, according to their site, be available ‘in the United States and abroad’ which means we’re pretty likely to see it over here soon enough.

Naturally, there’s been lots of opposition against the product – with anti-alcohol campaigners suggesting it’ll make alcohol more available to minors and make drink-spiking more common.

We’ll see how this one plays out…


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

oh man i had to pretend to be normal this afternoon and be polite and ask thoughtful questions about someones retail management career, tf theyve gone i was starting to straiten out....gonna get red eyed of some power africa, a strain a mate on here recommended, tasty shiz too and propper stoney eyes which i dont normally get


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

anyway sorry to bring this shit up again but this is a piss take, convicted paedo jonathan kings website....you can leave comments and shit defending rolf and jimmy and protesting his innocence....fuking nonce..http://www.kingofhits.co.uk/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=65&func=view&catid=2&id=117428


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah it goes down alot but just keep at


IC3M4L3 said:


> doing s9um physco cuts if your setting up again lemmi know
> 
> 
> FUKKKKKKKK
> ...


Lol!! I'll be asking everyone for clones once I move n can set up my perpetual n know I won't lose any..till then I was thinking just do a seed run, crop n sell it all. But again thanks bud I'll be sure to take u up on the offer once I can setup property n not risk killing the ladies


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just saw this for you lads lol....
> 
> *Powdered Alcohol That You Can Snort, Coming To The UK*
> 
> ...


ther PURRRRRDDDDDYYY


i think the 5.9 rolf got was fucked up and i heard they have referred it up to the attory general saying it was too leniant.

they prolly dont want the cunt dying in jail maybe? maybe teh judge was rolfs golfing buddie? fuk knows but if was u or me wed get like 12+ east

nonceing CUNTS


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyway sorry to bring this shit up again but this is a piss take, convicted paedo jonathan kings website....you can leave comments and shit defending rolf and jimmy and protesting his innocence....fuking nonce..http://www.kingofhits.co.uk/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=65&func=view&catid=2&id=117428


Nah man keep bringing it up shits horrific!! Nobody seems to give a fuck about what happens to these cunting pervs!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man keep bringing it up shits horrific!! Nobody seems to give a fuck about what happens to these cunting pervs!


send a little dose of devils breath, have em walking round delirious for the rest of their lives...easy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther PURRRRRDDDDDYYY
> 
> 
> i think the 5.9 rolf got was fucked up and i heard they have referred it up to the attory general saying it was too leniant.
> ...


5 fuking years is what ya get for growing a bit too much weed ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 5 fuking years is what ya get for growing a bit too much weed ffs


INNIT, did u read last yr ther on about making senteces for nonces more "commnity" orientated.

we need sentensec like the states, drug indice circusition, gas chanber, all that jazz


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> INNIT, did u read last yr ther on about making senteces for nonces more "commnity" orientated.
> 
> we need sentensec like the states, drug indice circusition, gas chanber, all that jazz


just tattoo them on the forehead and tag them to make sure they leave their home for 2 hours a day...job done


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

or in iran where the family of the rapee get to have their say....its usually hang the cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> or in iran where the family of the rapee get to have their say....its usually hang the cunt


 but they also can forgive them cant they? or is that india? fuk knows but all the same,

hanus shit


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> but they also can forgive them cant they? or is that india? fuk knows but all the same,
> 
> hanus shit


yeah they can, pretty cool system must deter all but the worst


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah they can, pretty cool system must deter all but the worst



and thats saying summert comnig from here
http://www.chinasmack.com/2012/pictures/indias-poor-and-homeless-chinese-netizen-reactions.html


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Aye its proper twisted u can max of 14 year for weed life in Texas but a paedo gets a few year and put in different wing n shit and protected for destroying peoples life's its fucked up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Wee old neighbour just came to my door with a 10 case of stella for me, I helped her move some furniture the other day and refused the money she offered so she went and got me beers instead lol, 
Perfect excuse to crack a few and get on it again tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/bare-knuckle-boxing-clive-martin?utm_source=vicefbuk

Remember years ago a mate called over with about 5 cassette tapes of random fights with irish gypsys (travellers) fuck me they could take a punch...like these lads but a bit fatter back then

These fights were recorded by the travellers themselves so was always of very poor quality especially with the cassettes lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wee old neighbour just came to my door with a 10 case of stella for me, I helped her move some furniture the other day and refused the money she offered so she went and got me beers instead lol,
> Perfect excuse to crack a few and get on it again tonight


nice one gaz i ll be havin one later


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

no smoke man FFFFFSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just had a look in on my girls, I must say the smell from the Jakes dream is fucking lovely, it over powers both the exo and dog, a real strong blueberry fruity smell, the exo is aslo looking better and smells as good as always, the dog however is a bit of a let down so far, buds are at least half the size of the exo and jd, very slow developement for 4 weeks in, even the smell is very faint and not easily distinguishable, 
Anyone got any idea the rough flowering time for the tall as fuck stretchy dog pheno? Looks at this rate to be at least 11 weeks or more unless it fills out fast


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 6, 2014)

Going for 5 exo scrogged in 20ltr coco pots this run really need to start getting to that 20oz mark

Also got some blueberry seeds f2s from eskobar some guy from the states sent me them he said it was some of the most blueberry tasting & smelling plant he's ever run so that will be interesting . How we are all ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3196587 Going for 5 exo scrogged in 20ltr coco pots this run really need to start getting to that 20oz mark




u know exo dont scrog very well dont ya?



Garybhoy11 said:


> Just had a look in on my girls, I must say the smell from the Jakes dream is fucking lovely, it over powers both the exo and dog, a real strong blueberry fruity smell, the exo is aslo looking better and smells as good as always, the dog however is a bit of a let down so far, buds are at least half the size of the exo and jd, very slow developement for 4 weeks in, even the smell is very faint and not easily distinguishable,
> Anyone got any idea the rough flowering time for the tall as fuck stretchy dog pheno? Looks at this rate to be at least 11 weeks or more unless it fills out fast



ive justs tarted my dog on the pk, while yeh i have sum maybe 7" colas? i think 7 of them, i would have expected them to be bigger, and very little to no popcorn tho, lets see what happens..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3196587 Going for 5 exo scrogged in 20ltr coco pots this run really need to start getting to that 20oz mark
> 
> Also got some blueberry seeds f2s from eskobar some guy from the states sent me them he said it was some of the most blueberry tasting & smelling plant he's ever run so that will be interesting . How we are all ?


would i be able to grab a cut of the bluberry off ya at some point please mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> would i be able to grab a cut of the bluberry off ya at some point please mate?



if its the one sambo had dont get overexited sae,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> would i be able to grab a cut of the bluberry off ya at some point please mate?


Still on the hunt for the fruitiest strain mate ? Lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know exo dont scrog very well dont ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest with you ice I haven't long dropped the net over them and the responds was instant I don't know where that theaory come from as the exo branches out like fuck & the branches always need supporting which is another reason I dropped the net I ran them last with bamboo stakes was just a pain in the ass . Just falling over them selfs . I will throw a comparison photo up now to show the exo dosent mind a scrog mate

Yea sae as soon as they big enough I'll send them out my blueberry come
From a guy called brimick he's on here & breedbay . I'll try & find the linage now .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> To be honest with you ice I haven't long dropped the net over them and the responds was instant I don't know where that theaory come from as the exo branches out like fuck & the branches always need supporting which is another reason I dropped the net I ran them last with bamboo stakes was just a pain in the ass . Just falling over them selfs . I will throw a comparison photo up now to show the exo dosent mind a scrog mate


Ask yorkie how well exo scrogs, he went about 11 or 12 weeks if not longer and it still wasnt quite done, never tried it myself but from what ive seen exo dont like to be scrogged.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Still on the hunt for the fruitiest strain mate ? Lol


yup got a few tasty ones lined up over the next year lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 6, 2014)

That's a 4 day comparison . So no sign of stress yet . Quite a difference. Time will tell weather it will take longer I personally can't see it happening under the conditions I have now very stable over a 10 week period . But time will tell .


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 6, 2014)

Sae the blueberry is blueberry x Santa Maria (plank cut )


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3196589
> 
> View attachment 3196590
> 
> That's a 4 day comparison . So no sign of stress yet . Quite a difference. Time will tell weather it will take longer I personally can't see it happening under the conditions I have now very stable over a 10 week period . But time will tell .


lol funnily enough im doing an Exo SCROG under an LED atm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 6, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Sae the blueberry is blueberry x Santa Maria (plank cut )


Yeah if you dont mind giving me a shout when you take cuts please mate


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 6, 2014)

Will do mate .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well my cat has just had her kittens, pics to follow in a minute, shes had 2 so far, think she might have 1 more but not sure yet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

I've just mixed all me super soil up about 250 litres worth should last a couple of grows hope it works for me....just bagged it all back up to cook for a week then bish bash bosh i'm ready to get stuck in again...had me sweating like fuck tho man....100 litres all mix 50 litres coco 30 litres perlite 20 litres of worm castings 20 oz of bonemeal,fishbone,blood meal,bat guano and half a cup of alfalfa,seaweed meal, and azomite and a dash if lime and D.E....time for a joint lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> time for a joint lol



orite for sum CUNT.


HOW MANY SHEHAVE GARY,, CANT BELIVE U POSTED THAT PIC MISSUS WANTS OE NOW, ALREADY GT4


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeh it is ain't it...you've got weed drying man what's up with ya that's weed ain't it...where was my livers and pp cunt?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it is ain't it...you've got weed drying man what's up with ya that's weed ain't it...where was my livers and pp cunt?



dryin... fucking killer

pp was SHIT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeh buy when u not got anything damp buds better than nothing ay...I've kept the bill cut anyway chucked the shit one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite for sum CUNT.
> 
> 
> HOW MANY SHEHAVE GARY,, CANT BELIVE U POSTED THAT PIC MISSUS WANTS OE NOW, ALREADY GT4


2 so far mate but looks like she might have 1 or 2 more


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh buy when u not got anything damp buds better than nothing ay...I've kept the bill cut anyway chucked the shit one


lol may as well have grown it out and just punted it.



Garybhoy11 said:


> 2 so far mate but looks like she might have 1 or 2 more


stress innit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well my cat has just had her kittens, pics to follow in a minute, shes had 2 so far, think she might have 1 more but not sure yet


One of our cats been at the vets all weekend on a fucking drip! Some stoic disease apparently, will know more tomorrow...talk about £££ n she's the mix so the only one that isn't insured lol....

Aww now i feel bad lol so here's some pics of my gfs pussy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

More bullshit 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2682174/Man-runs-path-train-killed-having-bad-reaction-smoking-joint.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol @ found something he loved...helping ppl...at a fucking gym lol if he had a genetic predisposition to psychosis it may have help trigger it but in reality he probably realised he sucked balls so played chicken with a train


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2014)

ide do that if i didnt have some lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

True dat! Wouldn't be able to work a day without snapping n boxing some cunt if I didn't have a bong waiting for me at home.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

For all u conspiracy theorists out there, mainly u yorkie, its a long one so roll a fatty b4 u read it. Apparently the Lee Rigby murder was all staged.

http://chrisspivey.org/the-drummer-man/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone watch "how I met your mother" this reminds me of the doppelganger episode lol

http://themindunleashed.org/2014/07/photographer-shows-proof-shocking-similarities-human-templates-complete-strangers.html


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

i stopped reading that bullshit bout the woolwich murder at this

''Which, in this case is Islam. A peaceful religion that the vast majority of Brit’s have absolutely no understanding of what so ever?''

peaceful religion lmfao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i stopped reading that bullshit bout the woolwich murder at this
> 
> ''Which, in this case is Islam. A peaceful religion that the vast majority of Brit’s have absolutely no understanding of what so ever?''
> 
> peaceful religion lmfao


Like I said mate its all conspiracy bullshit, I just seen it and thought yman might like a read since he like all that bollocks lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

http://bangdirty.bandcamp.com/track/enigma

Fucking excellent new tune from a local artist, give it a listen see what u think.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Like I said mate its all conspiracy bullshit, I just seen it and thought yman might like a read since he like all that bollocks lol


there was a good one posted in here a while ago bout them kids that where shot in the school, sandy hook i think it was called or the area was called, bout it all being fake n staged that read very believable, that woolwich one just reads like paki propaganda.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> there was a good one posted in here a while ago bout them kids that where shot in the school, sandy hook i think it was called or the area was called, bout it all being fake n staged that read very believable, that woolwich one just reads like paki propaganda.


Yeah one of the us school shootins was reported on news b4 it even happened I remember that,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

What u up to anyway rambo, u still keeping quiet or u off ur nut as usual lmao ?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What u up to anyway rambo, u still keeping quiet or u off ur nut as usual lmao ?


no i been behaving mate, aint had a fucking thing but a few poxy over the counter sleeping pills in a days now, thought u was spose to cutting down on the grog yaself and back on it tonight tut tut lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no i been behaving mate, aint had a fucking thing but a few poxy over the counter sleeping pills in a days now, thought u was spose to cutting down on the grog yaself and back on it tonight tut tut lolol


Only on it 2nite cos I was gifted the beers, I never bought any since last night lol, the wife had a cpl wines with the neighbours 2nite so I can get away with a few as well without her moanjng lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

One of my fav tracks right now, I know u cunts hate my music but I dont give a fuck lol

http://bangdirty.bandcamp.com/track/so-many-mics-ft-gasp


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Only on it 2nite cos I was gifted the beers, I never bought any since last night lol, the wife had a cpl wines with the neighbours 2nite so I can get away with a few as well without her moanjng lol


did you get busted the other night? i member u posting that the kids might give the game away with ya shop outing lol n you seemed pretty pissed well ya spelling etc was not like normal.

are your tunes so shite gboy they aint even on ytube??? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> did you get busted the other night? i member u posting that the kids might give the game away with ya shop outing lol n you seemed pretty pissed well ya spelling etc was not like normal.
> 
> are your tunes so shite gboy they aint even on ytube??? lol


She came in and seen j was pissed but it was all gd drunken sex followed soon after lol

And its a new release independent album, so not on youtube yet but will be soon, a lot of his other tracks are already on youtube


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> She came in and seen j was pissed but it was all gd drunken sex followed soon after lol
> 
> And its a new release independent album, so not on youtube yet but will be soon, a lot of his other tracks are already on youtube


the threads already empty mate theres no1 to get rid off by posting ya scot rap lolol

i did actually listen to that other one you posted, reminds me of really old stuff not that im all that into music mind.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the threads already empty mate theres no1 to get rid off by posting ya scot rap lolol
> 
> i did actually listen to that other one you posted, reminds me of really old stuff not that im all that into music mind.


Ok I'll admit its an acquired taste lol, but when ur involved in the scene u cant help but like it,


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ok I'll admit its an acquired taste lol, but when ur involved in the scene u cant help but like it,


deffo an acquired taste helps if ya can speak scottish too lol i carnt understand much of it but that first one had a old skool kinda sound.

been watching clips on liveleak for hours now, fuck theres some mad shit caught on cam nowdays.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 6, 2014)

Right im fuckimg fucked, time for bed m e thinks, night all


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2014)

did u scottish peeps get yer independence?, its a state of mind?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi sae. Just sent u a email. Hope its not too late mate


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ok I'll admit its an acquired taste lol, but when ur involved in the scene u cant help but like it,


Awrite man didn't think you would be into rap music, am gona check that vid out but to be honest I love my Oakland rap joe blow & the whole m.o.b philthy rich, the jacka etc. Dunno if yiu like that type sh*t? Heres a few more pics I took yesterday. Am gona order some cal mag the now. Anything else use could recommend?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


Here is some more irish music..


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Morning lads,

Well woke up amd still only 2 kittens so I think thats gonna be it for her,


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


Morning mate. Anychance you could check they pics and let me know if I need anything? Ive ordered some cal mag coz I was told I was needing that


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Morning mate. Anychance you could check they pics and let me know if I need anything? Ive ordered some cal mag coz I was told I was needing that


TBH mate you need to turn the HPS off for pics n just chuck a normal light in there(just for when you take pics) the light from a HPS makes it really hard to see anything in a photo


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH mate you need to turn the HPS off for pics n just chuck a normal light in there(just for when you take pics) the light from a HPS makes it really hard to see anything in a photo


Awrite man cool I'll take a few more later when the lights back on but I'll obviously turn it off for the pics ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Awrite man cool I'll take a few more later when the lights back on but I'll obviously turn it off for the pics ha


sounds good, i just use a clip-on light bulb holder thingy for taking pics, just plug it n, take pics then unplug it n put it away again til next time lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sounds good, i just use a clip-on light bulb holder thingy for taking pics, just plug it n, take pics then unplug it n put it away again til next time lol


Yeah ive got 1 but it randomly stopped working with a new bulb so I'll need to check the fuse or just order a new 1 eh probably just do that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

Right gonna make meself a cuppa then start getting these Fairies sorted


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

@ICE, you up n about yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ICE, you up n about yet?



yeh man all booked and paid for for tomoz.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh man all booked and paid for for tomoz.


Cool cool will get everything sealed up n shit then, did you need me to print off any labels?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

@rambo @robbie your Fairy`s have flown


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> For all u conspiracy theorists out there, mainly u yorkie, its a long one so roll a fatty b4 u read it. Apparently the Lee Rigby murder was all staged.
> 
> http://chrisspivey.org/the-drummer-man/
> 
> View attachment 3196713


Lol I know, I called it as it happened mate.

To be honest you'd have to be a proper cabbage not to pick up on and see through all the discrepancies and lies.

It's good to see somebody put all the bullshit in one place for reference, it was nearly as blatent as Boston ffs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool cool will get everything sealed up n shit then, did you need me to print off any labels?




u shitting me? i been paying 2 qwid every parcel for them t bring ther own.
FUK/


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u shitting me? i been paying 2 qwid every parcel for them t bring ther own.
> FUK/


no ive told you every time i can print stuff off an your answer is always" well ive paid for it now so fuk it lol"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol u guys haha. Fuck me, if I'd not been doing illegal hours I'd have not been able to claim the dole for 9 weeks...phew thank fuck for 11 hours between each shift.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm surprised they're going to let you claim at all seen as you quit through choice and have "made yourself intentionally unemployed".

Lol, you're supposed to get yourself sacked.


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pics taking in my room no hps marks


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Single pics


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Single pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah they are fine just keep feeding em


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Pic


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

As well as cal mag? Ive flushed them so gona let them recover for a few days then feed them along with abit of cal mag. I was feeding them 6mls of a & 6mls of b in veg, what would I feed them in flower?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm surprised they're going to let you claim at all seen as you quit through choice and have "made yourself intentionally unemployed".
> 
> Lol, you're supposed to get yourself sacked.


here if you get sacked you can't claim for 9 weeks same happens if I leave my job without probable cause. So the best route is to show my 70+ hour rosters with n 3-4 hours sleep between shifts. N bish bash bosh probable cause lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Pic


You realise you can put all them purdy pics in o be post...?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Still tryna figure it all out. I just wanted them up for some guidance mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Lookin alreet b4y 6ml per litre sounds too much tho when I used canna I didn't have to go past 4ml per litre in mid flower..lookin alreet tho man


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Wait a minute...why isn't this guy getting a hazing lol!?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

looks like we left him to Gaz ay lolol...I'm sure someone will pipe up and tell him to stop posting wank pics or something and that his plants are fucked


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah man his plants look well gay lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Orderd my all mesh bags last neet as well an 8 bag kit ohhhh yeahhhhh just need some 20 litre pots now was gonna get smart pots but I dunno might for for air pots again but just get some big ass trays for them to sit in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Well gay lol you on about the one that's all limp wristed lol....my clones are shooting up and seem to be loving this cfl now???? Very strange must be the azomite blood meal and seaweed I gave em makes me even more excited about the ode soil....that azomite is good shit and seaweed put it on my not so healthy spider plant and its doubled in size and looks healthy as fook naaaaaa mean


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Any advice on how much to feed these ladies? Ive got canna a & b along with a few flower enhancers and pk13/14


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Any advice on how much to feed these ladies? Ive got canna a & b along with a few flower enhancers and pk13/14



read the bottle homeslice! shit u have eyes?

smoking on sum exo or liver?S dunnoi muddled em, seems teh dry tent is working well already grindable buds after 3 days. temps 19-25 and rh is like 40-55---not bad at all!

buy the fabrics shawn u hsave a huge amount in height


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Any advice on how much to feed these ladies? Ive got canna a & b along with a few flower enhancers and pk13/14


them nutes are fine but it looks like ya not watering enough, that coco looks real dry and most them pics they look underfed a tad.

id stick to whatever ya giving em but more often.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Evening ladies, whos on it 2nite? Im aady half pished, gonna go feed the girls in a cpl mins, will post some pics soon, thats them 4 weeks into flower today.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

how the fuck do ya get a hook threw the eye!?! i knew i hated fishing for a reason lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Back non days this week and its fucked me up just dozed off for an hour on the sofa well time for another joint I guess lol....Yeh I like the look of them smart pots fuck it I might order em now...can see the Mrs telling me off tho the slag


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> them nutes are fine but it looks like ya not watering enough, that coco looks real dry and most them pics they look underfed a tad.
> 
> id stick to whatever ya giving em but more often.


Thanks mate appreciated. So give them a little more than 6mls of a and b? Someone told me to give them 2mls of a and b in flower but wasn't sure


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Thanks mate appreciated. So give them a little more than 6mls of a and b? Someone told me to give them 2mls of a and b in flower but wasn't sure


NOOOOO

stop the nutes, the max u should use is 2-2.5ml PER LITRE
he means water amount, 

feed each plant 1 litre a day or 2ml per lire a and b and your boosters. then next day go bak same time, if ther drooping thne feed 1.5 l per plant and go next day and you should be good.

U CANNOT OVERWATER COO


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> U CANNOT OVERWATER COO


But you can over saturate a plant thats in coco


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wtf its not letying me upload pics for some reason, ice can I send em to u and give it atry cos it sayi g my tabket dont bave enough memory anymore even thomits got same as a
ways whehn I upload


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Thanks mate appreciated. So give them a little more than 6mls of a and b? Someone told me to give them 2mls of a and b in flower but wasn't sure


6ml is a little high but them plants dont look burnt for it, and ive known people in this thread use 7ml per ltr with no signs of burn n shit, i grow a hardy strain exo cheese n when in coco after also underfeeding a few coco grows and seeing that 7ml didnt burn em i use 5ml per ltr from the first week of flower til the end n they love it.

but yes i am saying just water more often, that coco looks dry as fuck n them plants a little underfed, and on 6ml per ltr unless ya not feeding them often enough theres no way they should look underfed on 6ml.

also yeah i get asking for advice n all that, but this prob aint ya best place most in here are quite confident in there growing yet many use different methods n ways, your get a shitload of cross advice which wont help, best advice would be to just read read n read some more n learn from ya own ,mistakes, yeah they look a lil underfed n the coco is dry but ya really not doing that bad they are decent looking plants.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh well iys workin mow, h some exo e 28 days into flower so 4 weeks exactly

  

Oh and the last pic is an exo cut that im running 12 12 from rooting, its 10 days in the tent now since its r8oted


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

2pics of the Jakes dream, and last pic is the underdeveloped Dog, all are 28 days into flower,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

You're being fierce sensible lately rambo. Looking good gaz mighty jealous over here haha


How's the missus robbie?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

think zedd was right gboy u should have worried lol, thats looking really underfed now, and another 5wks to go??? 

didnt ya bother with changing up the feeds to daily or that bloodmeal stuff?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You're being fierce sensible lately rambo. Looking good gaz mighty jealous over here haha
> 
> 
> How's the missus robbie?


its the lack of drugs n booze mate it just brings out the worst in me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think zedd was right gboy u should have worried lol, thats looking really underfed now, and another 5wks to go???
> 
> didnt ya bother with changing up the feeds to daily or that bloodmeal stuff?


I never got the bloodmeap cos no cash just now, but ive upped the feeds to daily and upped the grow and topmax per litre, its looking better believe it or not, still not great as u can see but im sure it will still yield enough,,,,,,, I hope. 
The other 2 gitls are looking fine as well its just the exo thats yellowing


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2014)

evening all i jus been offered a glass of wine, so alls good, ive been smoking dmt spliffs in the tomato garden today, felt the plants telling me off and energy swirls around the growing tips, plants are huge of course, one is already 6 foot tall and staked to fuk


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I never got the bloodmeap cos no cash just now, but ive upped the feeds to daily and upped the grow and topmax per litre, its looking better believe it or not, still not great as u can see but im sure it will still yield enough,,,,,,, I hope.
> The other 2 gitls are looking fine as well its just the exo thats yellowing


must be the cam shot mate cause i thought it was looking loads worse compared to that pic the other day, but depends on lighting n angle sometimes, that is some serious yellowing tho n early too another 5wks at that rate it will hit ya yield.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> evening all i jus been offered a glass of wine, so alls good, ive been smoking dmt spliffs in the tomato garden today, felt the plants telling me off and energy swirls around the growing tips, plants are huge of course, one is already 6 foot tall and staked to fuk


just shows ya how bad booze is that you can smoke dmt all day but gotta wait to be offered the grog lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thes mpre light this time when i took the pic so yellowing looks worse, but it is actually better than the other day, 
Im gonna upp the nutes per litre Gain and see if that helps, but I dont know what the fuck is wrong this time, shawny had the same with the exo,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

You gonna share any of ur garden pics with us? We wanna see dem tomatoes


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thes mpre light this time when i took the pic so yellowing looks worse, but it is actually better than the other day,
> Im gonna upp the nutes per litre Gain and see if that helps, but I dont know what the fuck is wrong this time, shawny had the same with the exo,


ive had it meself more than once mate, shes one hungry bitch is the exo.

when using bio-bizz in the past i would use 5ml grow per ltr from start to finish (maybe not small clones lol but its hard to burn anything with bio-bizz imo anyway), n also the new batch's of bio-bizz grow have less N than previous,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You gonna share any of ur garden pics with us? We wanna see dem tomatoes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive had it meself more than once mate, shes one hungry bitch is the exo.
> 
> when using bio-bizz in the past i would use 5ml grow per ltr from start to finish (maybe not small clones lol but its hard to burn anything with bio-bizz imo anyway), n also the new batch's of bio-bizz grow have less N than previous,


I'll try upping the grow to 5 or 6 ml per litre again and see if it helps, on 4ml just now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3197587


How long u been waiting to use that one lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How long u been waiting to use that one lol


I just googled tomato boobs, lmao only done it wen I seen ur post lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 6ml is a little high but them plants dont look burnt for it, and ive known people in this thread use 7ml per ltr with no signs of burn n shit, i grow a hardy strain exo cheese n when in coco after also underfeeding a few coco grows and seeing that 7ml didnt burn em i use 5ml per ltr from the first week of flower til the end n they love it.
> 
> but yes i am saying just water more often, that coco looks dry as fuck n them plants a little underfed, and on 6ml per ltr unless ya not feeding them often enough theres no way they should look underfed on 6ml.
> 
> also yeah i get asking for advice n all that, but this prob aint ya best place most in here are quite confident in there growing yet many use different methods n ways, your get a shitload of cross advice which wont help, best advice would be to just read read n read some more n learn from ya own ,mistakes, yeah they look a lil underfed n the coco is dry but ya really not doing that bad they are decent looking plants.


Mate honestly i really appreciate you getting back to me. I understand what your saying bud i kinda felt I was doing something wrong but at the same time I thought tgey looked okay apart from a few burnt looking marks but hopefully the cal mag will sort that out. I'll try give them 4ml each see how they like it. Ive flushed them tonight so gna let them recover then feed them along with the cal mag. I'll let you know how I get. Thanks again mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Munch time, just had to phone a chinky, always end up kore munchied when im boozrin and smokim


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Man I hated mixing my pot with booze dunno how u do it.


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

See a rough estimate, you reckon I'll get 2-3 oz per plant?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

1....1.2g

You showing off the TV?...it's a gay tv btw,well gay!
Oh n is that only 10kg(my auto correct is seriously drugs related changed the 10kg to 100g)....you a chick?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man I hated mixing my pot with booze dunno how u do it.


Dont mix ur drink stick to the same drink all night, if I drink beers and smoke im fine or whiskey and smoke im fine, have a beer and a cpl whiskeys and then smoke, ill be in toilet spewing and probably pasding out lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Shit I almost forgot......lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Only in Scotland lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

You showing off the TV?...it's a gay tv btw,well gay!
Oh n is that only 10kg(my auto correct is seriously drugs related changed the 10kg to 100g)....you a chick?[/QUOTE]

lmao fair play relax u had it hard at the start n survived i dont blame ya......

hows them orders coming on, that hash ordered now? n how long has the cig order been?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 1....1.2g
> 
> You showing off the TV?...it's a gay tv btw,well gay!
> Oh n is that only 10kg(my auto correct is seriously drugs related changed the 10kg to 100g)....you a chick?


My t.v's the tits!! Shows your mentality if you think am tryna show off my t.v or uv still got a box and you want my shit. Tbh I couldn't give a flying fuck about my tele or my d.bell. just you worry about your own bud


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> You showing off the TV?...it's a gay tv btw,well gay!
> Oh n is that only 10kg(my auto correct is seriously drugs related changed the 10kg to 100g)....you a chick?


lmao fair play relax u had it hard at the start n survived i dont blame ya......

hows them orders coming on, that hash ordered now? n how long has the cig order been?[/QUOTE]
I should have the funds for the hash come Wednesday if all goes well but if not I'll definitely get it the week after but it should be this week since the cats vet bill was only 180e.
The cigs were sent in 2 packages (2xmarlboro n 1marlboro n one lucky strike n he said he'll send me on a tracking number at some stage (suppose it's a precautionary measure for himself since he offers full refund or reship) but it's gonna be a week Wednesday but I'd say it's going to be 2 weeks as I've seen a few comments from England saying the 2 week mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> My t.v's the tits!! Shows your mentality if you think am tryna show off my t.v or uv still got a box and you want my shit. Tbh I couldn't give a flying fuck about my tele or my d.bell. just you worry about your own bud


D.bell? LOL..


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

My bad .....dumbbell


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Munchies!!!  that's a pear n almond tart


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Munchies!!!View attachment 3197633 View attachment 3197636 that's a pear n almond tart


wanker all i got is marmalade on toast lol good job i aint got the munchies i spose lol

enjoy just member all that pud sits on the ankles lmao

night all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Munchies!!!View attachment 3197633 View attachment 3197636 that's a pear n almond tart


This is munchies, sweet ans sour chicken with salt and chilli chips, fu king amazing when ur pissed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wanker all i got is marmalade on toast lol good job i aint got the munchies i spose lol
> 
> enjoy just member all that pud sits on the ankles lmao
> 
> night all


 as long as it's not sitting here...oh snap


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> See a rough estimate, you reckon I'll get 2-3 oz per plant?


About a pound...


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

^^^^ lmfao no more bodyshots you gay fuck behave yaself, i only wind ya up bout ya fat ankles cause im a fatcunt n not just me ankles lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> This is munchies, sweet ans sour chicken with salt and chilli chips, fu king amazing when ur pissed
> View attachment 3197643


Mother of gawd that meat looks the dogs bollox (for reals lol)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> About a pound...


Yeah £1 worth lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ^^^^ lmfao no more bodyshots you gay fuck behave yaself, i only wind ya up bout ya fat ankles cause im a fatcunt n not just me ankles lmao


Its only gay if ur aroused...are you aroused rambo?lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> About a pound...


Yeah so about 1/2 per plant.....sheeeeeeeeeet was hoping for more but feck it its been a training course for me. I'll tie them down and top them more than what I did this op


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its only gay if ur aroused...are you aroused rambo?lol


well im going to bed now n youve ruined me midnight wank you CUNT!!! lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Fuck me I love my blunts but it means I gotta get set back up asap so I can never not smoke again!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well im going to bed now n youve ruined me midnight wank you CUNT!!! lolol


Well frankly I'm surprised I come to mind when you think of your midnight wank lol... But thanks i suppose lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 7, 2014)

your on form n im not pissed n defeated lmao 

night night lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


Laughed out loud to that one Gary lol.


Rambo ur a legend u don't need the drink.night bud


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Zoned out listening to that smoking a spliff nice one it's like a mix but good to zone out to lol

Since u 2 like rap here one of my randomness (how hipster of me)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

You know ur high when you dribble lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Now this is a tune to zone out tk when jr fucked,


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Any of use deep into hip hop?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Any of use deep into hip hop?


Yes me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

You wanna get deep into what?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yes me


Sick!


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yes me


What kind you into..east, west or south? What rappers etc?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 7, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> What kind you into..east, west or south? What rappers etc?


Local, promoting scottish hip hop.


----------



## Doppey (Jul 7, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Hey dopamine yer weed and growing techniques are shite ya spastic lol. Av heard yer maw takes it up the dungy off all the young team lol the dirty auld hing oot her fanny and back box must be like a burst couch.LOL ya big mad mental smear test ye. Pmsl


shite patter,and dont get on mas coz i just got aff urs the slut.as for ur name,what kind of name is jinky ya tool,king william would be better.as for shite technique i couldnt give a fuck,unless it was


----------



## Doppey (Jul 7, 2014)

ive started so ill finish....ur mum and sister again,then id definitely give a fuck,among other things,but yeah my techniue may be shite but the weeds fire,too strong for a pap like urself,ud be a paranoid schizofrenic wreck after one puff,ya puff.as for not having a wife,all i can say is nae wonder,jock spazy like u will have resigned themself to the fact u aint getting a bird,ever,its just no there for u.
anyway,its been a pleasure,i hope u,ice and gaybhoy enjoy ur camping trip x


----------



## Doppey (Jul 7, 2014)

zedddddddddddd email


----------



## Doppey (Jul 7, 2014)

on a serious note,has anyone tried using chicken manure on their plants?ive seen the rastas do it and they grow huige sativas so i saw it in home bargains and bought it,first morning it was stinking so i nearly threw it out,glad as fuck i never my plants looking healthy as fuck,although that could be coz i no wot im doing now but its defo helped.peace sisters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Doppey said:


> as for ur name,what kind of name is jinky ya tool


What kind of fucking name is doppey?

Obviously you're too thick to spell dopey right.

Sadly ironic that is.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Any of use deep into hip hop?


yeah me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

Doppey said:


> on a serious note,has anyone tried using chicken manure on their plants?ive seen the rastas do it and they grow huige sativas so i saw it in home bargains and bought it,first morning it was stinking so i nearly threw it out,glad as fuck i never my plants looking healthy as fuck,although that could be coz i no wot im doing now but its defo helped.peace sisters


i let the chicken shit onmy tomato plants, im fukin kind to animals like


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Is that dopey lad still about lol doesn't everyone have him on ignore lolmorning lads


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

morning all

bloody sunny out there again today, roll on winter lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

I just like ripping the dopey cunt to be honest.

Zeddd seems to be his pal though, fella's getting more mail than Operation Yewtree.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

relax.....you call that hazing?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

yeh zedd is dopeys CO-D

LMFAO WAAAAAA

shits getting dry up in the spot yo!



Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


nicked

remeber couriers coming today sae, let th fun begin


and fuuuking sun


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I just like ripping the dopey cunt to be honest.
> 
> Zeddd seems to be his pal though, fella's getting more mail than Operation Yewtree.


ho ho you know full well hes sent me many pms, hes some paedo got angry the other week when i was raging against jimmy and rolf, he said it is all bs a witche hunt and theyre nice people who help kids


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh zedd is dopeys CO-D
> 
> LMFAO WAAAAAA
> 
> ...


and you can gtf HOMESLICE


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Local, promoting scottish hip hop.


Mate am into music especially hiphop sm deep into that so respect all corners of the earths rap but man Scotland cant rap for shit...infact we can rap but would get nowhere with our Scottish slang man. You heard of mic righteous?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> relax.....you call that hazing?


http://rfsy.co/MTM4MjY2


I'm shite at hazing I always get 2 high n talk complete n utter shite lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah me


What rap artists you into man?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shits getting dry up in the spot yo!


You wanna get that looked at IC3, maybe a little Vaseline rubbed in.

.....ba doom boom tish!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You wanna get that looked at IC3, maybe a little Vaseline rubbed in.
> 
> .....ba doom boom Tish!







lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Mate am into music especially hiphop sm deep into that so respect all corners of the earths rap but man Scotland cant rap for shit...infact we can rap but would get nowhere with our Scottish slang man. You heard of mic righteous?


Lunar C.

Repping Bradford, braap braap and all that.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and you can gtf HOMESLICE



ahaha suprised u knew wat CO-D was.....


dunno wats funnir scottish rap or bradford rap?
LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone watch red versus blue? Was the halo sketch where they dubbed their voices over the correctors..well it's on episode 8 season 12 can't believe it's gone on this long!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> What rap artists you into man?


vivaldi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahaha suprised u knew wat CO-D was.....
> 
> 
> dunno wats funnir scottish rap or bradford rap?
> LOL


Irish rap....but at least it's intentional lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahaha suprised u knew wat CO-D was.....
> 
> 
> dunno wats funnir scottish rap or bradford rap?
> LOL


i dont, i assumed it was cock on delivery or some other fantasy of yours lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

fuck this i got vaginas to fix today


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno wats funnir scottish rap or bradford rap?
> LOL


Scottish rap by far.

Lunar C is so far unbeaten at Don't Flop battles, well he was last time I paid attention.


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Orderd my all mesh bags last neet as well an 8 bag kit ohhhh yeahhhhh just need some 20 litre pots now was gonna get smart pots but I dunno might for for air pots again but just get some big ass trays for them to sit in


Smart pots mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Smart pots mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh zedd is dopeys CO-D
> 
> LMFAO WAAAAAA
> 
> ...


yup everything is boxed up n raring to go on the floor in front of me lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lunar C.
> 
> Repping Bradford, braap braap and all that.


Fuck lunar c!! Id love to kick the faggot about the streets make sure his balls drop. Take it your into that slim shady type rap?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Jesus dude that's a tad extreme isn't it?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> vivaldi


Vivaldi!!? Never heard of him but I'll check him out


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus dude that's a tad extreme isn't it?


nah, thats the Uk thread for ya lol

Also I dont think my trousers sag enough around my arse to get involved in this convo, also i dont have a pimp limp(faked), so im just gonna watch from the sidelines with a BP joint lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus dude that's a tad extreme isn't it?


Nah man got to spit the truth to these whack rappers that think they rep the streets but then again that aint my type eh hip hop


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Nah man got to spit the truth to these whack rappers that think they rep the streets but then again that aint my type eh hip hop


Why are you talking like that?
Spittings really rude btw..n that's the truth!..i could work those lyrics into a pretty dope sick beat boi... Spittings really rude 'n dats da truth if you spit when yah talking ta me I won't be pleased..


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah, thats the Uk thread for ya lol
> 
> Also I dont think my trousers sag enough around my arse to get involved in this convo, also i dont have a pimp limp(faked), so im just gonna watch from the sidelines with a BP joint lol


Trousers dont sag enough haha fuck all that young money lil wayne dress code shit teenie weenie jeans for bany boy nutz bunch of wee faggots gota keep it old skool stick to the baggy jeans n let those nutz swing n breath


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why are you talking like that?
> Spittings really rude btw..n that's the truth!


I aint interested in what you say...FRANKIE...you always seem to be talking sh*t so dont reply to my tx's ciz I aint replying back


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah, thats the Uk thread for ya lol
> 
> Also I dont think my trousers sag enough around my arse to get involved in this convo, also i dont have a pimp limp(faked), so im just gonna watch from the sidelines with a BP joint lol


lol

fairy landed no probs, niceone mate,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> I aint interested in what you say...FRANKIE...you always seem to be talking sh*t so dont reply to my tx's ciz I aint replying back


Why would u even bother to abbreviated txts to tx's lol is your time really that precious? what's the purpose of the caps for frankie?... Lol @ don't talk to me cuz I won't talk back Lmao u got me there


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol
> 
> fairy landed no probs, niceone mate,


all in good condition in there? trying a new combo of packing stuff lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Trousers dont sag enough haha fuck all that young money lil wayne dress code shit teenie weenie jeans for bany boy nutz bunch of wee faggots gota keep it old skool stick to the baggy jeans n let those nutz swing n breath


Hahahahahhahahahha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

my night sorted.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> all in good condition in there? trying a new combo of packing stuff lol


no probs at all there sae, packaged lovely all intact n a nice sized cut.

got a nice funky smell to it too always nice when a strain is stinky in veg n a cut aswel,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

U setting up rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U setting up rambo?


so so mate i have something on at the mo with a pal, but wana break away from sharing n also wana grow some new shit rather than just the co's.

hows your persuading the missus going on starting up again yaself?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no probs at all there sae, packaged lovely all intact n a nice sized cut.
> 
> got a nice funky smell to it too always nice when a strain is stinky in veg n a cut aswel,


gdgd, there will be cuts of the blue kush soon if you want one of those? an in a month or 2 will have a few new ones arriving as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> so so mate i have something on at the mo with a pal, but wana break away from sharing n also wana grow some new shit rather than just the co's.
> 
> hows your persuading the missus going on starting up again yaself?


Should be setting up next week but just a seed run till we move n i can buy more gear n set up a perp.this crops gonna be for selling


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Should be setting up next week but just a seed run till we move n i can buy more gear n set up a perp.this crops gonna be for selling


what kinda shit you need, lads in here have got all sorts laying about


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> gdgd, there will be cuts of the blue kush soon if you want one of those? an in a month or 2 will have a few new ones arriving as well


nice1 sae, think im just gonna have a bash at this bp for a while tho, smoked it a few times n was really impressed with the strain.

@ReLaX 

gotta be done man, your market over there is just a win win situation if your growing the product ya moving, money deffo grows on trees at your prices lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> so so mate i have something on at the mo with a pal, but wana break away from sharing n also wana grow some new shit rather than just the co's.



same here man, i wanna run summert diffrent but on the otherhand summert that dont take 15 weeks,.... its findiing a delicate blanace OR purasuadng zedd to do the odd cut from wat he does to save that first month germinating seedling time
the multistraining slut he is.


sae. wat fems u got over ther? owt saucy? i got a load of beans but ther mainly regs and i cant be sexing shit


and i think we need a irish contact, send our shit over give him 50E for every ounce sold, we keep teh other 300e

why fdoe 350e sound so much? how much in gpb issit? not 2p i hope


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

didnt you fancy a bash at that bp then ice? its a lovely tasting/smelling strain dont go that long in flower either i think? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what kinda shit you need, lads in here have got all sorts laying about


Its more of a space issue n we are still looking for a new house so I want a minimal setup for now but saying that a few weeks ago I was adamant I wasn't gonna set up for a good bit so I might be looking for a small tent n fan I've already a spare filter (for backup) n cfls


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Mate am into music especially hiphop sm deep into that so respect all corners of the earths rap but man Scotland cant rap for shit...infact we can rap but would get nowhere with our Scottish slang man. You heard of mic righteous?


Have a look on youtube at, Mog, Loki, Hector Berzerk, Wee D, Nity Gritz, Gasp and a load of others, then come back and tell me the Scots cant rap, 
Hip hop and rap is about using songs to express stuff and accents dont matter when it comes to that, its all an expressive artform that can be done in whatever way u want, 
Mainstream music aint my thing, I dont like generic shit that the rest of the crowd are into.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here man, i wanna run summert diffrent but on the otherhand summert that dont take 15 weeks,.... its findiing a delicate blanace OR purasuadng zedd to do the odd cut from wat he does to save that first month germinating seedling time
> the multistraining slut he is.
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao it's 350 minimum a lad on the irish thread was saying his goes for 400-450 an oz we sell 50e deals at anything ranging from 2g to 3 max lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> didnt you fancy a bash at that bp then ice? its a lovely tasting/smelling strain dont go that long in flower either i think? lol



sae sending me a cut



[email protected] said:


> Lmao it's 350 minimum a lad on the irish thread was saying his goes for 400-450 an oz we sell 50e deals at anything ranging from 2g to 3 max lol


holy fuk, we may need to srt summert out



[email protected] said:


> Its more of a space issue n we are still looking for a new house so I want a minimal setup for now but saying that a few weeks ago I was adamant I wasn't gonna set up for a good bit so I might be looking for a small tent n fan I've already a spare filter (for backup) n cfls


considering half of your contry is blown up, dont u have anwyare outside?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Hg gets around the same I'd say


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao it's 350 minimum a lad on the irish thread was saying his goes for 400-450 an oz we sell 50e deals at anything ranging from 2g to 3 max lol





[email protected] said:


> Hg gets around the same I'd say




well fuk fuk fuk

im movin!


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

RAAD n the likes of do they shoot weed dealers too relax??? lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Mate am into music especially hiphop sm deep into that so respect all corners of the earths rap but man Scotland cant rap for shit...infact we can rap but would get nowhere with our Scottish slang man. You heard of mic righteous?


And istead of having a go at the artists we like, why not say who u like? Or u still big into Vanilla Ice and too ashamed to admit it,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> RAAD n the likes of do they shoot weed dealers too relax??? lol


That's why u move down south, fuck dat up north lol we get tidy benefits n all ice lol n since ur foreign they'll give u even more lol


Not called 8th over here their called 50 bags lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's why u move down south, fuck dat up north lol we get tidy benefits n all ice lol n since ur foreign they'll give u even more lol
> 
> 
> Not called 8th over here their called 50 bags lol


im to gangster for ireland yo!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> RAAD n the likes of do they shoot weed dealers too relax??? lol


shoot drug dealers....and they blow up kids out xmas shopping, fukin hypocrite scum


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Fuck lunar c!! Id love to kick the faggot about the streets make sure his balls drop. Take it your into that slim shady type rap?


Lol, been in the thread 2 mins and getting all bobby big bollocks.

Bring your self to Bradford and we can sort it out (my man Motley has Lunar on speed dial ), or go to any Don't Flop event in the country and shout the same shit there.
You'll be the one getting your cunt kicked in mind, silly sod.


As for slim shady type rap I can't say I know what you mean by that, I like any rap that's skillful, it's an art form in it's own right and that U.S shite lost itself up its own arse years ago.
Don't come in here slagging skillful UK lads and pals after giving it that "east,west,south" coast crap.

You want proper rap of any style come to the UK, you want pretentious crap like......

"look at my Gucci belt, cash, money, yeah, bitch's, yeah, uh hu, grab my balls, yeah, uh hu"

........then fuck off over the water because I've yet to see a Yank lyrical genius step up to the plate barring Eminem and possibly Tupac.


We have fucking shit loads over here that will never see a contract and most broke out in battles.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, been in the thread 2 mins and getting all bobby big bollocks.
> 
> Bring your self to Bradford and we can sort it out (my man Motley has Lunar on speed dial ), or go to any Don't Flop event in the country and shout the same shit there.
> You'll be the one getting your cunt kicked in mind, silly sod.
> ...


northside....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

some original hip hop, fill ya boots with anti white pro holocaust shite, know your history, why u think these gimps were being promoted....eastside...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

That guy has 50 nigga on him wtf!!!...probably how many arse banged him in jail


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> some original hip hop, fill ya boots with anti white pro holocaust shite, know your history, why u think these gimps were being promoted.


Lol, Public Enemy promoted themselves mate.

If you remember So Solid getting shut down, not promoting themselves was most of the reason why they got fucked in the first place.


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Have a look on youtube at, Mog, Loki, Hector Berzerk, Wee D, Nity Gritz, Gasp and a load of others, then come back and tell me the Scots cant rap,
> Hip hop and rap is about using songs to express stuff and accents dont matter when it comes to that, its all an expressive artform that can be done in whatever way u want,
> Mainstream music aint my thing, I dont like generic shit that the rest of the crowd are into.


Lol I know what your saying but I aint into no mainstream shite. Ive checked loki before when I was looking for a different loki and thought he was pretty tight tbh an educated dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lowkey doing Alphabet Assasin.....






.......it's better live though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's a good English rapper 
dan le sac VS scroobius pip "Thou Shalt always Ki…: 



An American version would be sage Francis or B dolan is another one...or just Google the spoken word movement n you'll get some seriously talented rappers not those bling bling rape,stereotype brap folk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

And then some silly sod (a bit like this cunt here) said on Twitter that he can rap but he can't spit grime.

His reply.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

And my personal favourite Lowkey freestyle.

200 bars......


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, been in the thread 2 mins and getting all bobby big bollocks.
> 
> Bring your self to Bradford and we can sort it out (my man Motley has Lunar on speed dial ), or go to any Don't Flop event in the country and shout the same shit there.
> You'll be the one getting your cunt kicked in mind, silly sod.
> ...


I aint into no gucci/young money shit. And here your right I and I agree what you said about killing most u.s rappers damn right...mic righteous would kill them I think he's the nest from the u.k. am just not into the lunar c type shit I like the struggle type rap and immortal technique type stuff, lowkey, akala


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> I aint into no gucci/young money shit. And here your right I and I agree what you said about killing most u.s rappers damn right...mic righteous would kill them I think he's the nest from the u.k. am just not into the lunar c type shit I like the struggle type rap and immortal technique type stuff, lowkey, akala


Changed your tune from........."Fuck lunar c!! Id love to kick the faggot about the streets make sure his balls drop".....rather sharpish once you got called out didn't you!

And agreeing with Garybhoy11 about the Scots once he called you out!




Fuck off muppet, you might have a few OK plants on the go but you'll have to work hard in here to get any respect now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

whiteboys talking gangster shit

hmmmmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

A glitch in the matrix......


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> I aint into no gucci/young money shit. And here your right I and I agree what you said about killing most u.s rappers damn right...mic righteous would kill them I think he's the nest from the u.k. am just not into the lunar c type shit I like the struggle type rap and immortal technique type stuff, lowkey, akala


immortal technique....this is a tune..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Which ones the doppelganger...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> immortal technique....this is a tune..


He's a pretty consistent fella...a bit 2 into conspiracys tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

This is one of my favourite by him, total mind fuck!!






Be sure to listen to the whole song.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's a pretty consistent fella...a bit 2 into conspiracys tho


relax...dude, the whole fukin matrix is a conspiracy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> relax...dude, the whole fukin matrix is a conspiracy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

R[email protected] said:


>


the tin foil hat meme has been exposed as a conspiracy lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the tin foil hat meme has been exposed as a conspiracy lolol


Touché lol


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Changed your tune from........."Fuck lunar c!! Id love to kick the faggot about the streets make sure his balls drop".....rather sharpish once you got called out didn't you!
> 
> And agreeing with Garybhoy11 about the Scots once he called you out!
> 
> ...


Ha do 1 you nonse I aint trying to get no cunts respect in here and when it comes to hiphop...shut the fuck up. Ive been aware eh that wee dafty lunar for a gd bit coz my mate likes him but nah fuck lunar i aint into that. Rather listen to wee kaz from hackney


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Ha do 1 you nonse I aint trying to get no cunts respect in here and when it comes to hiphop...shut the fuck up. Ive been aware eh that wee dafty lunar for a gd bit coz my mate likes him but nah fuck lunar i aint into that. Rather listen to wee kaz from hackney


FUCK OFF CFL GROWER


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

thought it was that cunt didnt take him long lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

Bought another 5 plants over today from the veg cupboard, 4 BP n 1 Blue Kush, now makes 13 in the tent until i chop another 1 lol


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

Doppey said:


> shite patter,and dont get on mas coz i just got aff urs the slut.as for ur name,what kind of name is jinky ya tool,king william would be better.as for shite technique i couldnt give a fuck,unless it was


Aw ffs no cunt likes u ya fuckin roaster haha yer bealing I can tell by yer reaction haha , lol your plants are shite ya dirty hun fuck now how does it feel knowing your shitey football team is dead ya prick lol ya fuckin knuckle dragging fuck wit, so fuck you fuck king Billy and fuck yer no surrender. Tiocfaidh at la ya wee prick, oh and I've not got a sister ya fucking spastic also try not to take a week to reply next time ya fud as I don't have you on ignore and I will quite happily trade insults with you if it makes you feel wanted. Your just a wee Billy nae pals with nae fitba team and shite weed ya wee bawbag.pmsl.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Have a look on youtube at, Mog, Loki, Hector Berzerk, Wee D, Nity Gritz, Gasp and a load of others, then come back and tell me the Scots cant rap,
> Hip hop and rap is about using songs to express stuff and accents dont matter when it comes to that, its all an expressive artform that can be done in whatever way u want,
> Mainstream music aint my thing, I dont like generic shit that the rest of the crowd are into.


Gaz fuck all that scottish rap it's heavy shit m8 get some dub c or Mack 10 or even some eazy mutha fuckin e or maybe some ice cube or even a wee bit of dre keep it original old school banging shit. But if all else fails fuck rap just listen to chuck berry lol.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> I aint interested in what you say...FRANKIE...you always seem to be talking sh*t so dont reply to my tx's ciz I aint replying back


Are you doppey in disguise a said are you doppey in desguuuuuuuuuuuuise.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Ha do 1 you nonse I aint trying to get no cunts respect in here and when it comes to hiphop...shut the fuck up. Ive been aware eh that wee dafty lunar for a gd bit coz my mate likes him but nah fuck lunar i aint into that. Rather listen to wee kaz from hackney


Fuck up doppey we know it's you with another alias


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

@ICE courier hasnt turnt up mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> Ha do 1 you nonse I aint trying to get no cunts respect in here and when it comes to hiphop...shut the fuck up.



Do one?...... 
I'm going nowhere lad. See where it says "well known member" under my name, that means respected fucking veteran to you!


Nonse? nonse? The word is nonce you thick cunt!


It's a good job you're not after any respect in here cos you won't fucking get any strolling around with an attitude like that.
You're best suited to this thread here........

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/

.......it's full of fraggles like you.


"When it comes to Hip Hop......shut the fuck up"
Really? That's all you've got, shut the fuck up?


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Aw ffs no cunt likes u ya fuckin roaster haha yer bealing I can tell by yer reaction haha , lol your plants are shite ya dirty hun fuck now how does it feel knowing your shitey football team is dead ya prick lol ya fuckin knuckle dragging fuck wit, so fuck you fuck king Billy and fuck yer no surrender. Tiocfaidh at la ya wee prick, oh and I've not got a sister ya fucking spastic also try not to take a week to reply next time ya fud as I don't have you on ignore and I will quite happily trade insults with you if it makes you feel wanted. Your just a wee Billy nae pals with nae fitba team and shite weed ya wee bawbag.pmsl.


You dirty green & white corrupt catholic fuck!! Goin tell your local priest to take his cock out your mouth next time you wanna mumble a bunch eh shite. No one likes you wee green & white inbred fucks


----------



## b4y_??? (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Do one?......
> I'm going nowhere lad. See where it says "well known member" under my name, that means respected fucking veteran to you!
> 
> 
> ...


Sound appreciate it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> You dirty green & white corrupt catholic fuck!! Goin tell your local priest to take his cock out your mouth next time you wanna mumble a bunch eh shite. No one likes you wee green & white inbred fucks


Oh wait a minute I know who u are.......
A fucking gimp like these plums that are huns like urself, CUNT !!


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> You dirty green & white corrupt catholic fuck!! Goin tell your local priest to take his cock out your mouth next time you wanna mumble a bunch eh shite. No one likes you wee green & white inbred fucks


Haha doppey me auld son lol, I knew it was you YA FANNY lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> You dirty green & white corrupt catholic fuck!! Goin tell your local priest to take his cock out your mouth next time you wanna mumble a bunch eh shite. No one likes you wee green & white inbred fucks


You really are a special kinda stupid.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oh wait a minute I know who u are.......
> 
> View attachment 3198212


LOL check big doppers oot braw looking big chap there haha more like fucking inbred hillbillys check those reprobates oot man they haven't even evolved yet there knuckles are still dragging along the ground.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oh wait a minute I know who u are.......
> View attachment 3198212


Lmao!

Wearing a Rangers shirt and a Yankees cap while drinking a pint at St James Park......

How the fuck does that work then!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

b4y_??? said:


> You dirty green & white corrupt catholic fuck!! Goin tell your local priest to take his cock out your mouth next time you wanna mumble a bunch eh shite. No one likes you wee green & white inbred fucks


You do realise you've fucked up by replying to a post aimed at the username "Doppey" with the username "b4y_??" right?

I didn't think somebody who has been a member of the forum for not even 3 full days could get as mouthy and abusive as you have.

It figures I suppose, here doppey...........

 

.........take this and go wash yer hair you sad little bitch!


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Wearing a Rangers shirt and a Yankees cap while drinking a pint at St Jame's Park......
> 
> How the fuck does that work then!?


Pmsl I didn't even notice the pint dish or the hat lol. Check the zits oot on his coupon the fucker looks like he needs a good wash the filthy fuckers lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany better win tonight don't wanna deal with the missus n her shite lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ICE courier hasnt turnt up mate



fuking company, okey dokey twitter it is,lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuking company, okey dokey twitter it is,lol


You just reminded me of that tent lem burnt n posted the pics of, I'm gonna scoure the old posts on my day off n send em it in an email saying it nearly burnt down my house blah blah blah free tent or imma post this pic everywhere.. But a lil more diplomatic


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 8, 2014)

Doppey said:


> ive started so ill finish....ur mum and sister again,then id definitely give a fuck,among other things,but yeah my techniue may be shite but the weeds fire,too strong for a pap like urself,ud be a paranoid schizofrenic wreck after one puff,ya puff.as for not having a wife,all i can say is nae wonder,jock spazy like u will have resigned themself to the fact u aint getting a bird,ever,its just no there for u.
> anyway,its been a pleasure,i hope u,ice and gaybhoy enjoy ur camping trip x


Fucking deluded madman you write jock spazy yet you are quite obviously scottish with the way you write ya tit.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Germany better win tonight don't wanna deal with the missus n her shite lol


u got a link to the game man?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Its on bbc 1 mate


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/28151201


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Wearing a Rangers shirt and a Yankees cap while drinking a pint at St James Park......
> 
> How the fuck does that work then!?


I was just thinking that looks like my level's bar at SJP!? it'll have been a testimonial


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its on bbc 1 mate


got no tv mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got no tv mate


Kl mate well Rambo has sorted u with a link now anyway.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

what strains are smashing the uk in your area or whats the best strains in the uk at momemt to grow


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> what strains are smashing the uk in your area or whats the best strains in the uk at momemt to grow


If u dont already know, then u clearly dont need to know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If u dont already know, then u clearly dont need to know


Like one of those James Bond films Gary?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Like one of those James Bond films Gary?


Exactly mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> what strains are smashing the uk in your area or whats the best strains in the uk at momemt to grow



is it me of does ^ avvy look remarcably similar to lemons. u rembr lemon right? the dude who promised every fucker samples then fucked of LOL

god some mothers do av em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is it me of does ^ avvy look remarcably similar to lemons. u rembr lemon right? the dude who promised every fucker samples then fucked of LOL
> 
> god some mothers do av em


I don't think it's Lemon mate.

He's been here since last year and doesn't talk like him at all, check his posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is it me of does ^ avvy look remarcably similar to lemons. u rembr lemon right? the dude who promised every fucker samples then fucked of LOL
> 
> god some mothers do av em


He's a member since Dec n his tents not burnt lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember how fast Chedz was caught out haha man that shit was funny lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think it's Lemon mate.
> 
> He's been here since last year and doesn't talk like him at all, check his posts.



that would mean doing sum work! fuk that.



[email protected] said:


> Remember how fast Chedz was caught out haha man that shit was funny lol


 chedz is so full of shit even a fucking sewege plant would be impressed.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

z cut lemon (slh all bud pheno?) anyways shes a yielder and still smells of lems at day 56, water and compost tea, 11 litre pots, gonna gve her another 10 days


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

this ones a new strain to me, lemon and lime jones by _connoisseur genetics, the buds are hand sized _and its outgrown its 11 litre pot, this is day 50 of prob 60, the top cola is huge and reaching the top of the tent


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

didnt take ze germans long i see lol

carnt say ive ever supported germany in a footy game but i do want em to win this, then lost to the dutch in the final.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks a canny nice satty that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this ones a new strain to me, lemon and lime jones by _connoisseur genetics, the buds are hand sized _and its outgrown its 11 litre pot, this is day 50 of prob 60, the top cola is huge and reaching the top of the tentView attachment 3198246


Nice blueish tinge to those buds but the rest of the plant says it hasn't seen any cal/mag a day in it's life.

It's deficient as fuck, what's cracking Zeddd?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

WTF is happenkng to Brazil? This is ridiculous


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

relax is deffo getting some tonight! lol

fucking el. 4-0 already......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax is deffo getting some tonight! lol
> 
> fucking el. 4-0 already......


4-0


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Cunt u edited it b4 I coild reply lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 4-0


too late id changed it lol

im shocked mate, them brazillians will go mental there was already shitloads of protests just about hosting the cup


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax is deffo getting some tonight! lol
> 
> fucking el. 4-0 already......


5-0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

Ze Germans are spanking Brazil eh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ze Germans are spanking Brazil eh



lolol they gotta win a battle sumtimes!

shows how much loosing ther star player has fucked em

riots later i bet news 24 here i come77


just waitng for all te razilians to start straght up fowling,


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5-0


i carnt keep up ice they just scored 4 goals in 6mins! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

After nearly 3 weeks the Exo x Dreamtime male that I'm gonna put back over the Exo has finally started to grow some balls!

..............

I picked the one of the two that was the shortest and showed sex the latest, I was starting to think I'd picked a fucked up mutant bugger.

Quarantine to the spare loft tent tomorrow and pollen harvest when ready, happy days!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> After nearly 3 weeks the Exo x Dreamtime male that I'm gonna put back over the Exo has finally started to grow some balls!
> 
> ..............
> 
> ...



make sure u dont duct from one to the other!

wer u duct to anyways? wats ya outlet?


anwyays fuk football im wathcing





and


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make sure u dont duct from one to the other!
> 
> wer u duct to anyways? wats ya outlet?


The spare bedroom pulls from the open window in the room and ducts onto the landing (with an open landing window).

The loft pulls straight from outside and ducts into the bathroom (with an open bathroom window) via a ceiling fan fitting with the fan removed.

I usually have the landing window, the bathroom window and both my master bedroom windows open.
My house is an end semi in a cul de sac and is a natural airtrap, the wind blows from the master bedroom at the front straight through along the landing and out the bathroom at the back.

Perfect!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> relax is deffo getting some tonight! lol
> 
> fucking el. 4-0 already......


...brap brap


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice blueish tinge to those buds but the rest of the plant says it hasn't seen any cal/mag a day in it's life.
> 
> It's deficient as fuck, what's cracking Zeddd?


all true mate but i didnt expect it to grow to that size hence the defs and why im showing it, its a monster but its gonna finish dence as fuk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The spare bedroom pulls from the open window in the room and ducts onto the landing (with an open landing window).
> 
> The loft pulls straight from outside and ducts into the bathroom (with an open bathroom window) via a ceiling fan fitting with the fan removed.
> 
> ...



same deal as me with the bathroom, windows open, venting thru vent cover, 

got 2 filters in the flower tent now, sorted the smell out, 2 crap filters equals 1 ok filter, bonus!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same deal as me with the bathroom, windows open, venting thru vent cover,


I thought you were sending it down the air con into the house?

Or is that just one of the tents?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lads I'll be getting my balls sucked on tonight...with german efficiency lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lads I'll be getting my balls sucked on tonight.


.......................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

I tell you what lads.

It's funny as fuck watching a load of kittens try to play fight when they haven't quite sussed out how to use their back legs properly.

Lol, silly sods.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuckin blunt for me to celebrate I'd say


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin blunt for me to celebrate I'd say


Before, during or after?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you what lads.
> 
> It's funny as fuck watching a load of kittens try to play fight when they haven't quite sussed out how to use their back legs properly.
> 
> Lol, silly sods.


lol mine have just started dive-bombing each other off of TV unit n shit, jumping like 5-6ft before bundling on the other one


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Good point I've a few blunts to catch up on lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

nice tits lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3198311


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

gusse whoose back .... Back again......


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

ice pm me an addy need a.word..


and i need.to get.in touch with dubaholic asap!!

so if ur lurking pm....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> gusse whoose back .... Back again......


so u fukin cunt dont answer yer pms when u start a convo, too shit scared to give an addy....what u want u pos


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

FS lemons back, quick everycunt hide. 

Where u been fucko? What happened to all the samples u promised lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> guess whose back .... Back again......


Wait! Don't tell me!

Back after you've cained all that bud you offered to shot samples out of?


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so u fukin cunt dont answer yer pms when u start a convo, too shit scared to give an addy....what u want u pos


???

i left two people on the lurch and im working on correcting that now.......

but u wernt either of em??


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

harvest time dus strange things to some lmao

good to see ya back lem, i never wanted the sample offered anyway lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ???
> 
> i left two people on the lurch and im working on correcting that now.......
> 
> but u wernt either of em??


you fukin moron you dont even remember u wanted to buy cuts div


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wait! Don't tell me!
> 
> Back after you've cained all that bud you offered to shot samples out of?


well without going into too much detail candyland has been keeping me very busy indeed......

too the point were ive had to give up flowering.... I know i promised everyone here samples
...but....candyland took of like a fucking rocket.....

so in here to offer it out to you Lott for nothing by means of cut......as an apology for my quick absense!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i never wanted the sample offered anyway lol


Mate, that just made me spit my beer out laughing!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Sambooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 
Alright dude  
Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you fukin moron you dont even remember u wanted to buy cuts div


i wanted to buy cuts?? Na ive defo got enough lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

from you to me ...dont fukin play games cunt..
* Lemon king Well-Known Member *
well i promissed every one on the site some candyland, however i had no idea how good and diff she would be!! Shes opened allot of doors for me and elevated me into local social circles i didn't even know exsisted!!

so because of this i have under a q left till next run.......i honestly think this is something you need to try mate.....i have exo and this is much much better...and the fact it yeilds like a cunt and retains the super stench no matter how quick u dry it!! Is insane....imo its a 10wk flower....but it grows like mad in veg, and has clusters of flowers at the end of week one of 12/12....(not a 2week transition like lemon etc).....anyways i don't have enough left for everyone as promised.....and u told me to send you something i was happy with and fuck me am i.....

depending your review i would like to get the cut out to u Lott just incase....

so want abit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> well without going into too much detail candyland has been keeping me very busy indeed......
> 
> too the point were ive had to give up flowering.... I know i promised everyone here samples
> ...but....candyland took of like a fucking rocket.....
> ...


Na ur kl keep ur cuts, dont know where youve been recently ......


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sambooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> Alright dude
> Lol


howdy geezer, everything ok with the missus now mate?


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> harvest time dus strange things to some lmao
> 
> good to see ya back lem, i never wanted the sample offered anyway lol


no one wanted a sample lol only two people and now i have a moment in hear to sort em out if they still want....

if i say ill do something as soon as i can do it it will be done


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ice pm me an addy need a.word..
> 
> 
> and i need.to get.in touch with dubaholic asap!!
> ...



na,, im cool,


amazing how lem gets mentioned and now heses popped up

but more importantly


7-1 germany HOLY SHIT!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

"Well i promised every one on the site some candyland, however i had no idea how good and diff she would be!! Shes opened a lot of doors for me and elevated me into local social circles i didn't even know existed!!"



...............


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> no one wanted a sample lol only two people and now i have a moment in hear to sort em out if they still want....
> 
> if i say ill do something as soon as i can do it it will be done


i got no probs with u lem, i actually like ya mate u done me no harm, u txtd asking for a addy for a sample n i ignored it was flush at the time n didnt want it simples.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy geezer, everything ok with the missus now mate?


She came out today mate with the kiddo. 11 days in the poxy hospital .. wank .. but glad there home. Tried ringing you earlier but kept saying engaged


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> She came out today mate with the kiddo. 11 days in the poxy hospital .. wank .. but glad there home. Tried ringing you earlier but kept saying engaged


was it 5-6ish? was on the phone to drags mate.

fucking chuffed for tho that alls good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> gusse whoose back .... Back again......


Waaaay 2 fucking coincidental...was ice right for once?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah it was that time mate lol hows drags?


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> from you to me ...dont fukin play games cunt..
> * Lemon king Well-Known Member *
> well i promissed every one on the site some candyland, however i had no idea how good and diff she would be!! Shes opened allot of doors for me and elevated me into local social circles i didn't even know exsisted!!
> 
> ...


 
ouch man that hurts that's private shit between me and u there man..........you said ud have it if i travelled to meet you......

ice and yorky are the only two people who wanted abit....and like i said in here now to pay the piper if its no good then fair enough......

ive had dealings with people in here in the past and yes sometimes my time keepings abit weak but in an honest but man!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Waaaay 2 fucking coincidental...was ice right for once?


He calls it more often than we give him credit for tbh, lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He calls it more often than we give him credit for tbh, lol.


Shhhhhh that cunts head is big enuf as it is lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah it was that time mate lol hows drags?


hes good rob, real good mate got a lot going on but aint we all hay, says he carnt sign into his w.drag account no more password is wrong? i still think he forgot it lol yes drags u forgot it i no you read the forum lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Shes opened allot of doors for me and elevated me into local social circles i didn't even know exsisted!!

Such as the rolf harris appriciation society and the gaylord of the village monthly meetings??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shhhhhh that cunts head is big enuf as it is lol


I was just about to write something along those lines lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Shes opened allot of doors for me and elevated me into local social circles i didn't even know exsisted!!
> 
> Such as the rolf harris appriciation society and the gaylord of the village monthly meetings??


i aint going into details......but yea i thought i knew the weed scene in London....turns out i wernt even pissing in the paddling pool......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Shes opened allot of doors for me and elevated me into local social circles i didn't even know exsisted!!
> 
> Such as the rolf harris appriciation society and the gaylord of the village monthly meetings??


LoL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i aint going into details......but yea i thought i knew the weed scene in London....turns out i wernt even pissing in the paddling pool......


Bet you lads have a secret handshake n all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i aint going into details......but yea i thought i knew the weed scene in London....turns out i wernt even pissing in the paddling pool......


You've any better pics of the candyland after drying only remember you posting pics of wet popcorn "buds"


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet you lads have a secret handshake n all


Touch my balls and call me gandalf


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

anyways the offers open to any of u who want her.....shes good stock man!

other then that Ima lurk about abit......and dubs hit me up asap man you got what i need .....lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

good job i live next to bletchley u need a fucking enigma sometimes to understand half the shit in here lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> but yea i thought i knew the weed scene in London....turns out i wernt even pissing in the paddling pool......


We know.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet you lads have a secret handshake n all


yea lol summink like that....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Well i promised every one on the site some candyland





Lemon king said:


> ouch man that hurts that's private shit between me and u there man..........you said ud have it if i travelled to meet you......
> 
> ice and yorky are the only two people who wanted abit....and like i said in here now to pay the piper if its no good then fair enough......
> 
> ive had dealings with people in here in the past and yes sometimes my time keepings abit weak but in an honest but man!!


 im interested why your such a bullshitter, don't take the thread members for mugs?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea lol summink like that....


More of a knob crossing than a hand shake eh lemon?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Agora is slow as fuuuuuuuck again ...... bet its all those brazilans buying nukes for germany lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Agora is slow as fuuuuuuuck again ...... bet its all those brazilans buying nukes for germany lol


Better slow than stealing all your money n shutting shop lol
What u gonna be buying on there?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

I cant order shit when it takes half hour to load ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet you lads have a secret handshake n all


Aye.

It's called "The Reacharound".


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye.
> 
> It's called "The Reacharound".


Just pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I cant order shit when it takes half hour to load ffs


The wait adds to it...you'd usually pay a tenner to watch a movie with that much suspense.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im interested why your such a bullshitter, don't take the thread members for mugs?


what bull shit lol.....i offered loads of people on here some lol....want a list......even yorky !!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Better slow than stealing all your money n shutting shop lol
> What u gonna be buying on there?


After a nice new watch a few counterfeit euros and maybe a gold bar lol ... and the hash obviously lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> ......even yorky !!


What the fuck do you mean by that you little cunt!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't make me bust out PM's too Lemon!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What the fuck do you mean by that you little cunt!


He means your a spastic cunt ( stirs pot and runs) lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> what bull shit lol.....i offered loads of people on here some lol....want a list......even yorky !!


That's not it mate, we were worried sick we even came up with a "got lem" shirt with "reward, 2ltr of milk" printed on the back....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Kinell!

I'm in fucking stitches!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What the fuck do you mean by that you little cunt!


lol.....listen ive done business with a few of you and its always been sweet as......i fucked up......had a change in direction and now like a man in here back to fulfil my debt....if its not wanted fair enough!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> After a nice new watch a few counterfeit euros and maybe a gold bar lol ... and the hash obviously lol


Im eyeing up those euros 2 bud fuck water marks n all on the fuckers gonna give em a go at some stage myself tried asking for a sample of the 50e n 20e but he said no singles


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lol.....listen ive done business with a few of you and its always been sweet as......i fucked up......had a change in direction and now like a man in here back to fulfil my debt....if its not wanted fair enough!!


Don't try to body swerve me lad, answer the fucking question.

What do you mean by "even Yorkie" hmm?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Relax ..... "GOT LEM" ????????? 


WELL DO YA !!!!!!


LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

We don't want ur candfloss we got the z cut now anyways lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

You want to be quick with the bent Euros lads.

They're going polymer soon.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lol.....listen ive done business with a few of you and its always been sweet as......i fucked up......had a change in direction and now like a man in here back to fulfil my debt....if its not wanted fair enough!!


well ill take me sample lem, make it a big one i got no weed at the mo.

all the politics from you lots other forums means nowt to me, i just want free weed lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't try to body swerve me lad, answer the fucking question.
> 
> What do you mean by "even Yorkie" hmm?


i mean im so confident in the product i was even prepaired to send it to my bestest online buddy for a complete raping.....and a truly honest opinion.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i mean im so confident in the product i was even prepaired to send it to my bestest online buddy for a complete raping.....and a truly honest opinion.....


Aww unless u use Mbb I can't buddy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i mean im so confident in the product i was even prepaired to send it to my bestest online buddy for a complete raping.....and a truly honest opinion.....


Fair enough.

That you did say, granted.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i mean im so confident in the product i was even prepaired to send it to my bestest online buddy for a complete raping.....and a truly honest opinion.....


Do u want a straw, think u missed some right up his arse there,


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We don't want ur candfloss we got the z cut now anyways lol


 
hmmm i heard random slh bean that chedz popped and sent cuts out under the guise of the elusive laz cut.
......

lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Thing is lemon..... its just weed ... nothing more , just weed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> hmmm i heard random slh bean that chedz popped and sent cuts out under the guise of the elusive laz cut.
> ......
> 
> lol



So you have been reading the thread since your flit then cunt!

We established that just the other week!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thing is lemon..... its just weed ... nothing more , just weed


And this thread has plenty of it, even without the "candyland" cut,


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Do u want a straw, think u missed some right up his arse there,


oh no Gaza you seem to have your wires crossed mate no arse play of any kind here tonight.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Really really really valuable weed lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Any way lets change the subject. Anyone raped a dead body lately?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> oh no Gaza you seem to have your wires crossed mate no arse play of any kind here tonight.......


Is that kept for when ur in your " new scene"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> oh no Gaza you seem to have your wires crossed mate no arse play of any kind here tonight.......


...he lied


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Any way lets change the subject. Anyone raped a dead body lately?


Possibly but Baz aint been on in a while to ask him lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you have been reading the thread since your flit then cunt!
> 
> We established that just the other week!


as it goes no i haven't been reading but i did look on here a week or so ago as i was guna post then but ended up busy..... I did read that before i mooched on though!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Any way lets change the subject. Anyone raped a dead body lately?


Is it really rape if there dead though?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Is it really rape if there dead though?


Its only rape if you get caught but it couldn't be categoried as suprise sex either unless you(your penis) falls into the dead vagina lol so maybe necrofuntimes?

I feel a new hash tag coming on.. #necrofuntimes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its only rape if you get caught but it couldn't be categoried as suprise sex either unless you(your penis) falls into the dead vagina lol so maybe necrofuntimes?
> 
> I feel a new hash tag coming on.. #necrofuntimes



inbox man

soooo


all me trims in freezer, fuking no bags, this couriers taking the piss.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I did read that before i mooched on though!!


...........

No you didn't because it was me who called it.

The only people who really knew the score where me and IC3, both of us have only spoken about it in private at IC3's house a couple of months ago.

I finally called it out online when Zeddd posted a pic of it the other week.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Lmao ... anyone else ever raped a corpse that was so rotten when you pull out , the pussy lips stay stuck to your cock?? 
#necrofuntimes lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao ... anyone else ever raped a corpse that was so rotten when you pull out , the pussy lips stay stuck to your cock??
> #necrofuntimes lmao



only on the classy ones yo!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Funnily enough I found a forum on the darknet one time devoted to folk telling story's about their dead animal shagging escapades.

You've no idea the amount of roadkill fucking that goes on over the pond!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........
> 
> No you didn't because it was me who called it.
> 
> ...


 
yea then that was when i saw it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Funnily enough I found a forum on the darknet one time devoted to folk telling story's about their dead animal shagging escapades.
> 
> You've no idea the amount of roadkill fucking that goes on over the pond!


was the forum called baz's world?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

should get ya juice's flowing robbie lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Funnily enough I found a forum on the darknet one time devoted to folk telling story's about their dead animal shagging escapades.
> 
> You've no idea the amount of roadkill fucking that goes on over the pond!


Aaaaah again something we all wised you didn't share...but go on lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> yea then that was when i saw it lol


.......

You do more back peddling than a coalition government you ya cunt!


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 8, 2014)

thats bedtime for me, had a wee half bot n now im posting pics of dead girls for other members necrophilia purpose's booze is bad night all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats bedtime for me, had a wee half bot n now im posting pics of dead girls for other members necrophilia purpose's booze is bad night all lol


Not like you lowered the tone or anything lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyway, fuck all the tall story's.

Send an email addy on Lemon and I'll have one of these cuts off you to sling in this other tent in a couple of weeks.

I'm short cuts as it is waiting on these Exo to root so we'll soon see what's cracking.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Lmao sambo ya cunt lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Im short on numbers aswell 3 males out 4 plants wtf ... fucking bastard seeds


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

dick heads i know what is doing it in my area how the fuck do i know whats doing it in your areas fucking waste man cunts suck your dirty ho mom try fucking take the piss out a simple question fuckin ignorant cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> dick heads i know what is doing it in my area how the fuck do i know whats doing it in your areas fucking waste man cunts suck your dirty ho mom try fucking take the piss out a simple question fuckin ignorant cunts


Bye..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> dick heads i know what is doing it in my area how the fuck do i know whats doing it in your areas fucking waste man cunts suck your dirty ho mom try fucking take the piss out a simple question fuckin ignorant cunts



Who's the ignorant cunts?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> dick heads i know what is doing it in my area how the fuck do i know whats doing it in your areas fucking waste man cunts suck your dirty ho mom try fucking take the piss out a simple question fuckin ignorant cunts


Word


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> is it me of does ^ avvy look remarcably similar to lemons. u rembr lemon right? the dude who promised every fucker samples then fucked of LOL
> 
> god some mothers do av em


 my avvy aint no bodys fuckin pic its mine took with my own camera ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anyway, fuck all the tall story's.
> 
> Send an email addy on Lemon and I'll have one of these cuts off you to sling in this other tent in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm short cuts as it is waiting on these Exo to root so we'll soon see what's cracking.


 
sending now.....girl will be sent first thing tomoz morning.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> dick heads i know what is doing it in my area how the fuck do i know whats doing it in your areas fucking waste man cunts suck your dirty ho mom try fucking take the piss out a simple question fuckin ignorant cunts


Here we are talking about lems gay club n #necrofuntimes then you Mr slick rick come walking in here with ur fuckin fuck fuck, ever think that maybe it's u thats simple n not the question now if your not gonna contribute to the dead chick porn then fuck off johnny big balls


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> my avvy aint no bodys fuckin pic its mine took with my own camera ffs...
> I done took dis win my own too hands


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> my avvy aint no bodys fuckin pic its mine took with my own camera ffs


dont need to pretend to be no one and definately dont need sum1 elses avatar


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone here black? I dont care if you are I just wanna know so I can avoid you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone here black? I dont care if you are I just wanna know so I can avoid you.


That's a sig right there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuck it I'm having another blunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> my avvy aint no bodys fuckin pic its mine took with my own camera ffs





Thc247 said:


> dont need to pretend to be no one and definately dont need sum1 elses avatar


And if you bothered to pay attention to the thread you'd see that I defended you as not being the guy he was talking about in the very next post!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

suppose this is sum 1 elses too


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Man im stupid when im high lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And if you bothered to pay attention to the thread you'd see that I defended you as not being the guy he was talking about in the very next post!


 not meant for you it was to the others 
i did spot u defended me
who the fuck is lemon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> sending now.....girl will be sent first thing tomoz morning.....


Chill out mate, I've to get a safe address yet.

You're not getting mine! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> who the fuck is lemon


lemon is the creator of candyland. 
Wtf man you mean you have never heard of him or his absolutly earth changing mind blowing strain?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> who the fuck is lemon


Read back through the last few pages and you'll see, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Man im stupid when im high lol


 We all are man lol one spliff maybe the creative juices get flowing..2 ok ur funny now 3 + ur socially inept (retarded) n bongs n blunts u dribble


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> lemon is the creator of candyland.
> Wtf man you mean you have never heard of him or his absolutly earth changing mind blowing strain?


Well actually Don is the creator but not to piss on Lemons trip. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We all are man lol one spliff maybe the creative juices get flowing..2 ok ur funny now 3 + ur socially inept (retarded) n bongs n blunts u dribble


Im retarded lol time for another doob lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

so lemon can verify that this isnt his image there might be beggers on here acting like they doing summat but im no beggar my pics are my own


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im retarded lol time for another doob lol


Im dribbling lol n thanks to rambo pics in dribbling that bit more #necrofuntimes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> so lemon can verify that this isnt his image there might be beggers on here acting like they doing summat but im no beggar my pics are my own


Hope u remembered to remove the exif data from em 1st


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> so lemon can verify that this isnt his image there might be beggers on here acting like they doing summat but im no beggar my pics are my own


Hope u scrub those pics buttercup


Jesus Christmas I think like a Scottish man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> so lemon can verify that this isnt his image


He doesn't have to.

We already know he can't grow plants like that.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well actually Don is the creator but not to piss on Lemons trip. lol


lemon is the creator, master and ruler of the world with his "pheno" 
Don was just the guy who made the strain.... lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> suppose this is sum 1 elses too


Could it be chedz again??

One of his pics named ched lol, coincidence or not?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hope u remembered to remove the exif data from em 1st





[email protected] said:


> Hope u scrub those pics buttercup


Shurrup dickheads!

I was about to text the paki taxman and his team.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He doesn't have to.
> 
> We already know he can't grow plants like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

He is dyslexic lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus Christmas I think like a Scottish man.


You wanna keep your voice down round your manor with shit like that!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Could it be chedz again??
> 
> One of his pics named ched lol, coincidence or not?


 named ched because its cheese mate lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> named ched because its cheese mate lol


Mmmmmkkkkk


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mmmmmkkkkk
> 
> View attachment 3198395


and are u named gary boy because u miss spelt the gary with an r that shouldnt be there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> and are u named gary boy because u miss spelt the gary with an r that shouldnt be there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> and are u named gary boy because u miss spelt the gary with an r that shouldnt be there


U wanna find out princess??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U wanna find out princess??


Dude.

No.

lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Could it be chedz again??
> 
> One of his pics named ched lol, coincidence or not?



na dont talk out like chedz,cheds is from wednesbury, yokel central


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Lets see a good ol' sloberknocker


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Liked him better in jeeves and wooster...
This is them explaining the show if you haven't seen it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

ive just had a facefulo sloppy slobernocker, well the missus liked it at least!!!lmfao



Thc247 said:


> named ched because its cheese mate lol


my fuk u really are a muggycunt,

now go steal sum1 else grow piks u wrongun


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lets see a good ol' sloberknocker


A sloberyknocker, or slabbery tit as us scots call it lmao

And I know its not what u meant


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Lmao the UK thread is in full swing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> A sloberyknocker, or slabbery tit as us scots call it lmao
> 
> And I know its not what u meant
> View attachment 3198404



lucky charms!

i wanna make sum bubble  FUUKIIIN COURIER CUNTS!

so reults from my side by side

havent got a clue mixed everything up

which is exo and livers

havent got a clue mixed eveyrthign up

im a fucking doylem


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah some pep in her tonight wish my dick had this much vigor lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao the UK thread is in full swing lol


Did you Fairy arrive ok mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lucky charms!
> 
> i wanna make sum bubble  FUUKIIIN COURIER CUNTS!
> 
> ...


Can't believe you mixed up the fucking smoke lol wtf u can't do a tate test n the boost


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> A sloberyknocker, or slabbery tit as us scots call it lmao
> 
> And I know its not what u meant
> View attachment 3198404


That's a really good post gary


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Did you Fairy arrive ok mate?


nothing today mate but will be in tomoz so it shud come then hopefully


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive just had a facefulo sloppy slobernocker, well the missus liked it at least!!!lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jelous cunt lmao u can use my pics if u want wrongun


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

I never knew the film the wrestler was based on jake the snake roberts. He was cool back in the day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> jelous cunt lmao u can use my pics if u want wrongun


.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I never knew the film the wrestler was based on jake the snake roberts. He was cool back in the day


He was also fucking nuts towards the end, he went straight dingy!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........



fuk uuuuu!!!

lol







really good film!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Raging coke fiend Randy Savage was the best.

Interviews and pre match trash talk off his tits loads of times, in fact MOST of the time! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk uuuuu!!!


Twas funny.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

here is sum more pics i just took ... oh i mean that i just googled and decided to claim ownership...
4 weeks into flower


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Right bedtime .... laters zzzz


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Cunts


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk uuuuu!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


boo boo want some titty


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Aye bedtime for me too, some of us have to grow some weed for a fucking living.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye bedtime for me too, some of us have to grow some weed for a fucking living.



me too spliff then bed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

PS. imo Thc247 has managed to prove himself in one sitting.

Welcome to the thread lad...............


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PS. imo THC247 has managed to prove himself in one sitting.
> 
> Welcome to the thread lad...............


respect to that and thank you for the blessing


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

just bagged up too before all the palavo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> respect to that and thank you for the blessing


Well not quite a blessing lol, that's just my two pence, the rest of the lads might not think so.

We have a way of weeding out the shitters round here, expect to give and take bit of banter yet and you'll be OK.

From the pics there's no knocking yer ability to grow though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 8, 2014)

Right I'm done.

Laters all.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well not quite a blessing lol, that's just my opinion, the rest of the lads might not think so.
> 
> We have a way of weeding out the shitters round here, expect to give and take bit of banter yet and you'll be OK.
> 
> From the pics there's no knocking yer ability to grow though.


i understand tbh i know how many people talk the talk and cant walk for shit and yh yh i guess i offended quite a few but was quite offended to be called a fake about hosting sum1 elses pictures i came in the thread because it said Hi all UK growers!


This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.
i didnt expect to be attacked for the question i asked tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning you thundering whoooore


Fucking dog follows me around like a bad smell in the morning. ..

Some funny ass tattoos on here best one is the "hard to kill" tattoo lol
http://blog.tattoodo.com/2014/04/40-failed-tattoos/


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

im rockin a new sig


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

omfg, yorkie is sucking noob cock ive never seen it b4 wtf man u ok?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im rockin a new sig


well thats nice""lol
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/brazil-v-germany-world-cup-3830691




The Yorkshireman said:


> Well not quite a blessing lol, that's just my two pence, the rest of the lads might not think so.
> 
> We have a way of weeding out the shitters round here, expect to give and take bit of banter yet and you'll be OK.
> 
> From the pics there's no knocking yer ability to grow though.



its WEED yorkie, it aint rocket science,



zeddd said:


> omfg, yorkie is sucking noob cock ive never seen it b4 wtf man u ok?


fuk zedd that insult sounds tooo fcuking firendly?

CAN THE REAL ZEDD PLZ COME BAK!?>


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Fucking mirror doesn't even spell check lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking mirror doesn't even spell check lol


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/oh-crumbs-biscuit-bandits-steal-3830180


ONLY IN SCOTLAND LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

Morning all

@ICE any news from the courier morons?

just had 2 different couriers turn up, look how high the flats are n then drive off again lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @ICE any news from the courier morons?
> 
> just had 2 different couriers turn up, look how high the flats are n then drive off again lol



lol no news yet man, gunna hit em up again, thers no contact number and they never answer to tickets, wer any ofthem the vans from that company?


this drink is now banned in brazil


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol no news yet man, gunna hit em up again, thers no contact number and they never answer to tickets, wer any ofthem the vans from that company?
> 
> 
> this drink is now banned in brazil


nah one was plain white n one was plain mustard yellow with the vehicle reg printed on the roof, neither had company names on

What company is it your using n ill see if i can find a number for em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> omfg, yorkie is sucking noob cock ive never seen it b4 wtf man u ok?


Behave!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2014)

safe to come out yet, them young wee radgies fucked off yet?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well not quite a blessing lol, that's just my two pence, the rest of the lads might not think so.
> 
> We have a way of weeding out the shitters round here, expect to give and take bit of banter yet and you'll be OK.
> 
> From the pics there's no knocking yer ability to grow though.



pm matey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its WEED yorkie, it aint rocket science,


Not all brandy is cognac my friend.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> pm matey


You sent it?

It's not showing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

just checked it n it reckons booked/awaiting collection


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You sent it?
> 
> It's not showing.


I think he meant to me but copied you in by mistake mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

Just found out Sacha Baron Cohen or whatever his name is starts filing in the next town to me next week for some new film, could be a laugh.....lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

allah cadabara we got us a ginger muslim now


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> allah cadabara we got us a ginger muslim now


yeah i remember laughing like fuck when i first saw him in the papers, that was months ago when all that "sharia patrol" shit was going on lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> allah cadabara we got us a ginger muslim now


Oh there's fucking loads round our way.

It's ironic watching them on propaganda marches with the pakis!

It's like playing spot the midget with ginger Muslims in Bradford.
Or any white Muslim for that matter.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh there's fucking loads round our way.
> 
> It's ironic watching them on propaganda marches with the pakis!
> 
> ...


shit u serious? cant they google ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

dont get many in hampshire


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit u serious? cant they google ffs


They can't even think for themselves mate let alone be computer literate.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

theres another ginger jihadist who claims he now turned to the other side n working against em, most say he was never even with em anyway but spose it makes a good book lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2664141/Double-agent-jihadi-To-extremist-brothers-Muslim-convert-hungering-commit-atrocities-Britain-In-truth-spy-MI5-In-new-book-blows-cover-terrifying-double-life.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

They don't like it when I use their holy book to prove on their own terms that their prophet was a pedophile.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

@ICE courier has just been, asked the bloke how comes he couldnt get in last night an he said "didnt even try coming here mate i told the office at 2pm there would be 5-10 drops i wouldnt have time for"


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They don't like it when I use their holy book to prove on their own terms that their prophet was a pedophile.


They dont like it when I use their holy book to knock ten bells of shit out them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ICE courier has just been, asked the bloke how comes he couldnt get in last night an he said "didnt even try coming here mate i told the office at 2pm there would be 5-10 drops i wouldnt have time for"



its not a drop, its a pikup,


thanx man sent u a p sort that out gunna claim all payments bak


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres another ginger jihadist who claims he now turned to the other side n working against em, most say he was never even with em anyway but spose it makes a good book lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2664141/Double-agent-jihadi-To-extremist-brothers-Muslim-convert-hungering-commit-atrocities-Britain-In-truth-spy-MI5-In-new-book-blows-cover-terrifying-double-life.html


To be honest that article is sketchy as fuck as is any information about him, for a start it is supposedly written by the man himself.
Since when do supposed special agents write articles for The Daily Mail!?
If you google Morton Storm there are shit loads of newspaper storys about him and the new book he's plugging, most of them have conflicting storys.

The International Business Times says he was a CIA mole and had ties to the Woolwich killers network (which we know to be a hoax from the real time evidence and footage), they say he was an "ex Hells Angel" yet further down the same article they say he was an ex member of the "Bandidos" Danish biker gang. 

The Daily Mail says he was an MI5 agent and apparently the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten says he told them that he was working for PET, MI5 and MI6 (MI6? ).

Some newspapers say he got screwed out of $500.000 by the CIA, some say $250.000.

Take it with a pinch of salt mate, personally I think it's all total bullshit propaganda.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

lol did you miss the end of the post yman, ''spose it makes a good book'' or ''most say he was never with em anyway''

still i reckon it will be a entertaining read.

hows ya dole stuff coming on? did you get that 600squid?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

@Sae package came today mate. Really nice looking ladies man thanks a million. There currently chilling in the kitchen window


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol did you miss the end of the post yman, ''spose it makes a good book'' or ''most say he was never with em anyway''
> 
> still i reckon it will be a entertaining read.
> 
> hows ya dole stuff coming on? did you get that 600squid?


Lol yeah I saw it mate, I understand you weren't jumping on it.



Dole wise I was thinking due to their incompetency I would be getting 3 payments of.

£65 ish
£289
£289

I got the £65 and a £289, £160 quid of which was an over payment as they'd already sent me it despite me supposedly being sanctioned.

They got wise to the second £289 over payment and never sent it.

So I got both sanctions overturned, all my back pay and and an extra £160 on top for free as a bonus.

Lol, muppets.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> allah cadabara we got us a ginger muslim now


We actually have irish Muslims flying over to join the war...dumb fucks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We actually have irish Muslims flying over to join the war...dumb fucks


If you watch the Vice News release on Youtube about what's really happening in Palestine (I can't find the video now) there are seriously deluded young Palestinian Arabs wanting to join the IDF because "well it's rightfully their land as given by God, it's a beautiful struggle they're going through".

.........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol yeah I saw it mate, I understand you weren't jumping on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wen they clock that overpayment they will take that bak at a well high rate, they rip the arse outa ya for them

just finsihed schools ports day,running round like a cunt, fucked now time for sliff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wen they clock that overpayment they will take that bak at a well high rate, they rip the arse outa ya for them


They'll get fuck all from me other than a payment by promissory note that they can deduct from my NI number.


Besides, I'll have signed off by then and they can whistle for it.
As soon as this tent is cropped I'll sign off cos I'll be pretty much perpetual then, cropping every month or so from 2 tents.
As soon as I've got the funds for another gaff on top of my pals loft I'm going big, it's just a matter of time.

Then there's glass work and the grow shop shit to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Nah man if it's their error he'll at most pay back a few extra pound a week. Till it's repayed maybe 3-5e a week, how would they expect him to survive it they took inflated sums!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

I can just imagine big IC3 doing an egg and spoon race......


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

afternoon RiU 
whats good


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

deffo not kids sports days lol

thinking bout drinking a full bot tonight n throwing meself down the stairs to get out the dads race, this body was made for smoking,drinking,growin n munching not fucking racing lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> deffo not kids sports days lol
> 
> thinking bout drinking a full bot tonight n throwing meself down the stairs to get out the dads race, this body was made for smoking,drinking,growin n munching not fucking racing lol


oh dear is it that bad 
throwing yourself down the stairs  lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> oh dear is it that bad
> throwing yourself down the stairs  lol


im breaking out in cold sweats n the shakes having flashbacks of painful p.e lessons many moons ago lol ill be alrite tho few valium before i go, cheeky line before the race n ill be good to go lol j/k


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thinking bout drinking a full bot tonight n throwing meself down the stairs to get out the dads race


Just pull back a mattress, lay your arm across the gap of two slats and get one of the kids to kick it.

Clean break, job done.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im breaking out in cold sweats n the shakes having flashbacks of painful p.e lessons many moons ago lol ill be alrite tho few valium before i go, cheeky line before the race n ill be good to go lol j/k


valium and a line you be finnished the race before anyone else as strated running lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> valium and a line you be finnished the race before anyone else as strated running lmfao


You underestimate how many valiums he's gonna take lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Ffs just spent hours walking about looking for a new car and still no closer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

New Scotland vs England battle,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ffs just spent hours walking about looking for a new car and still no closer


U not seen any worth stealing yet then mate?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U not seen any worth stealing yet then mate?


Fucking immobilisers .. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ffs just spent hours walking about looking for a new car and still no closer


what ya been looking at?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what ya been looking at?


Anything old enough to hot wire.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Gotta walk to parents evening at 6 tonight as well ffs


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what ya been looking at?


Anything mate not yo fussed. My missus got wrote off so need a new one. Not getting something shit just for the sake of needing one though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ffs just spent hours walking about looking for a new car and still no closer


go on facebook n use the used car pages, find anything in minutes


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Seen a few on there mate but have no transport to get to most of them .....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Just seen a Peugeot 307 diesel estate 2002 reg .... bang on bodywork and interior . Might grab that


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ffs just spent hours walking about looking for a new car and still no closer


Next time walk towards the car


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Next time walk towards the car


Good one for a cunt  

Off to school I go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

What's that brand of weighing scales u lads were on about...was rambo n ice on about it ages ago


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's that brand of weighing scales u lads were on about...was rambo n ice on about it ages ago


salter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

I've that for general house weighing n it does the job but I just bought this lad under 20e so happy days...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've that for general house weighing n it does the job but I just bought this lad under 20e so happy days...View attachment 3198917


Good for weighing DMT doses and RC's those.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Good for weighing DMT doses and RC's those.


Bless this thread lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's that brand of weighing scales u lads were on about...was rambo n ice on about it ages ago


was it tanita? these old badboys lol first digi scales i remember coming about, prob 20yrs ago now i first see em being used to weigh gear.

 

i did buy some scales a few months back tho just from the local market, they weigh from 0.00 to 500g n only 30quid which was no doubt expensive compared to online.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

Relax how many Euro's to £1000 mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> was it tanita? these old badboys lol first digi scales i remember coming about, prob 20yrs ago now i first see em being used to weigh gear.
> 
> View attachment 3198939
> 
> i did buy some scales a few months back tho just from the local market, they weigh from 0.00 to 500g n only 30quid which was no doubt expensive compared to online.


Yeah I was gonna go for a 100g but all I need it for is ounces n random g's like with that hash which is now gonna be ordered next week, was gonna get it this week but I'm better off ordering next week. He apparently sends 2 50g packages


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Alot... 1256.86


The Yorkshireman said:


> Relax how many Euro's to £1000 mate?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was gonna go for a 100g but all I need it for is ounces n random g's like with that hash which is now gonna be ordered next week, was gonna get it this week but I'm better off ordering next week. He apparently sends 2 50g packages


ive had a couple of 100g hash n 50g's, they always came as one package, dunno if i would prefer the 100g to come as 2 packages or not? has its pros n cons, i have read before n always been in the belief of 100g n over parcels/packages/letters is alot of customs ''look at more closely'' limits, may be why hes doing it and others do also, split up larger orders.

both the 100g hash i had got threw no probs, n one was from holland too was in mbb tho lol had 50gs come threw again no probs, one all the way from the phillipines that took near 3wks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Good point. My thoughts were that's another chance of me getting busted was gonna ask for the one but now the 2 50g packages will do.sound rambo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone watched that new tv series, "the 100" I watched the 1st ep last night then googled it and found the full 1st season and already 7 eps in now, its a decent watch not great but worth a watch if ur bored and like sci fi stuff. Imagine a cross between star trek and the walking dead lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds like a serious cross...hopes are high now Gary!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

I remember Billy sending me 9oz of that snide Gold Seal in the post.

Sketchy as fuck it was, cut straight off a 500g bar, wrapped in one layer of cling film and slung in a jiffy bag for the postie.

..........


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone watched that new tv series, "the 100" I watched the 1st ep last night then googled it and found the full 1st season and already 7 eps in now, its a decent watch not great but worth a watch if ur bored and like sci fi stuff. Imagine a cross between star trek and the walking dead lol



yeh i mentioned it a bit bak, i watched it all about 4 weeks ago. orite innit. 


and relax its tanita, they got sum new ones out with big blue LED display look sik 65 qwid,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember Billy sending me 9oz of that snide Gold Seal in the post.
> 
> Sketchy as fuck it was, cut straight off a 500g bar, wrapped in one layer of cling film and slung in a jiffy bag for the postie.
> 
> ..........


Fuck that I'd fucking lost the plot if I got my smoke wrapped in cling film lol this lads from Spain n vacuum seals it then mbb's it so I should be grand...should be lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

yeah fuck 1 layer of cling on a 9bar of hash, snide or not it still had a stink, but thats uk to uk.

i member when i was a youth bout 18ish n sending stinky bud barely wrapped, i was usually sending it back to me mums lol for xmas when i would visit, clearly member arriving a couple of times n you could smell weed in the room where the package was unopened! had usually sat there for a wk+ till i would get it but still, also use to be a nobhead n send it to mates back then in stupid names like Arthur Spliff lol i no what a twat but i was young n stupid.

none of them was ever nabbed tho, pretty shore postman in england anyway are told to deliver that mail still if it smells of green n to report it to a superior, but delivery it all the same.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck that I'd fucking lost the plot if I got my smoke wrapped in cling film lol this lads from Spain n vacuum seals it then mbb's it so I should be grand...should be lol


Aye but this lads username was "Super Silly Billy", he was Scottish and lived fast.

And by fast I mean he ripped off a gang of scouse scallys with 300kg of fake afghan hash then laughed at em down the phone when they rang him threatening to chop him up.

He got 2kgs of proper on the chucky for someone else, sat in his grow flat for 3 days sniffing his head off and then decided to top it up with a single malt session that proceeded in him falling down dead.

R.I.P Billy lad.
Some character that guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah fuck 1 layer of cling on a 9bar of hash, snide or not it still had a stink, but thats uk to uk.
> 
> i member when i was a youth bout 18ish n sending stinky bud barely wrapped, i was usually sending it back to me mums lol for xmas when i would visit, clearly member arriving a couple of times n you could smell weed in the room where the package was unopened! had usually sat there for a wk+ till i would get it but still, also use to be a nobhead n send it to mates back then in stupid names like Arthur Spliff lol i no what a twat but i was young n stupid.
> 
> none of them was ever nabbed tho, pretty shore postman in england anyway are told to deliver that mail still if it smells of green n to report it to a superior, but delivery it all the same.


I remember dealing hash from my locker at school n u could smell it as you passed the locker. Really need to find myself a safe place for posting my shit to...any suggestions?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

dunno if they got em in a small town like yours but lots use them p.o box's u can rent for pretty cheap per month, then just get a ''mate'' lol to collect the shit from it for ya, for a small fee of course.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Really need to find myself a safe place for posting my shit to...any suggestions?


Register a LTD company with Company's House for about £50.

Once you have your company and a VAT number you can then rent a PO box from Royal Mail.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone watched that new tv series, "the 100" I watched the 1st ep last night then googled it and found the full 1st season and already 7 eps in now, its a decent watch not great but worth a watch if ur bored and like sci fi stuff. Imagine a cross between star trek and the walking dead lol


 yes i watched first episode yesterday seems to be a good watch il have to find the series on net and watch them later after work


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye but this lads username was "Super Silly Billy", he was Scottish and lived fast.
> 
> And by fast I mean he ripped off a gang of scouse scallys with 300kg of fake afghan hash then laughed at em down the phone when they rang him threatening to chop him up.
> 
> ...


You serious? Now that's fucking legendary!!


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Billy was a character thats for shore lol

didnt he have a blast on the brown to try come down of that sesh tho yman? i thought that was what killed him, the smack?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye but this lads username was "Super Silly Billy", he was Scottish and lived fast.
> 
> And by fast I mean he ripped off a gang of scouse scallys with 300kg of fake afghan hash then laughed at em down the phone when they rang him threatening to chop him up.
> 
> ...


Thats if he is even dead lol billy owed alot of people alot of money. ... good old william was a top lad though


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Billy was a character thats for shore lol
> 
> didnt he have a blast on the brown to try come down of that sesh tho yman? i thought that was what killed him, the smack?


Could have been any of em you knw what he was like lol, like with all that M-Kat he had n was trying to sell everyone lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

1st pic is the poorly performing Dog,
2nd and 3rd pics are Jakes Dream
All 30 days into flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Exo, 30 days into flower, 

The yellowing has slowed and almost stopped all new growth and near tops is nice and green, think it did just need the extra nutes, its starting to fill out nice now as well.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

deffo robbie.

only ever confirmation was 1 old member saying so? who knows never owed me nowt n i hope hes still kicking.

just typed his name into the search n was reading the forum from them days lmao fucking el aint doing that again, was a bit too much of blast from the past lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Billy was a character thats for shore lol
> 
> didnt he have a blast on the brown to try come down of that sesh tho yman? i thought that was what killed him, the smack?


No man, most probably the alcohol fucked him.

Although the coroner said it was a cocaine overdose alcohol and cocaine in the liver make a different chemical that's super poisonous. That's most probably what done it.

Contrary to popular belief you can't OD on smoked Heroin, I very much doubt he jabbed it if he did have a dabble.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 9, 2014)

Stabbing round the corner earlier, place is going to the dogs, too many tribal minded morons moving in


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

No po boxes here. Ur bang on there rambo towns far 2 small for any of that city slicker stuff lol my plan of action is always write return on it n leave it for 24 hours b4 opening it l


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thats if he is even dead lol billy owed alot of people alot of money. ... good old william was a top lad though


He's defo dead man, Dura went to his funeral.

But yeah, I wouldn't put it past him to do a Makavelli!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Dura n him were thick as theives, Duras word doesnt mean much to me lol ... yorkie your a fellow man of fact! I wanna see the death cert lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 9, 2014)

Easy shit stains how are we? Had a quick gander thru last couple of days can't believe that CUNT b4y is doppey what a wanker....anyway 7.50 and ibe been in the house 20 mins fucking fuming had to next door and get a few red stripes in that's when u know shits bad lol....trimmed 3 exo up last night not wieghd yet got 4 more to do all the big ones as well so gonna be a reet pain.....I've got far too much scraggle I'm not happy aboot but ahh well live n learn the next lot will get the living fuck lollipopped off em....so what we on with tonight then? Never saw billy on here nugs if been just before my time but Yeh sounded like a right character from what ive heard lol the sort that are hard to forget


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No po boxes here. Ur bang on there rambo towns far 2 small for any of that city slicker stuff lol my plan of action is always write return on it n leave it for 24 hours b4 opening it l


there was a old member of the thread 2time i think his username was, lived on one of the brit isles his mate got nicked from silkroad buys, they didnt do no controlled delivery, customs opened then sent feds to the address.

really think its down to how bored ya local police/customs are lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Evening shawny, on the beers myself again 2nite, thats almost a week straight now, fs im getting a habit lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've that for general house weighing n it does the job but I just bought this lad under 20e so happy days...View attachment 3198917


a class A scales


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> there was a old member of the thread 2time i think his username was, lived on one of the brit isles his mate got nicked from silkroad buys, they didnt do no controlled delivery, customs opened then sent feds to the address.
> 
> really think its down to how bored ya local police/customs are lol


Erra shite lol suppose he who dares n all that razz lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> a class A scales


For weighing my fucking bling brah!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha you alky fucker lolol I'm 2cans in and feel merry proper lightweight lmao....plants looking nice there gazmond dogs a funny one ain't she never know could be a bostin smoke


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Pm @ relax


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone want a cheap oz? Got one going spare ... only got one though. Cant be arsed to punt it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Even willing to swap it if anyones got anything to trade, doesnt even need to be green lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, most probably the alcohol fucked him.
> 
> Although the coroner said it was a cocaine overdose alcohol and cocaine in the liver make a different chemical that's super poisonous. That's most probably what done it.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief you can't OD on smoked Heroin, I very much doubt he jabbed it if he did have a dabble.


u can if you sniff it mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u can if you sniff it mate


no u cannot OD on "tooting" but sniffing and mainlining u can

nasty shit,

billy was a messing cunt at times bt he was a funny guy.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Ice does your mate doob still sell those vapes?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ice does your mate doob still sell those vapes?


il ask him man.

if hes out i got one with a battery.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol no ones interested in a cheap oz that you potentially dont have to pay for. Theres a first lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

This ounce sounds suspicious lol
Lads u can get loaded vapes on agora lol...battery n all inc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol no ones interested in a cheap oz that you potentially dont have to pay for. Theres a first lol



no its gettigu to the postbox withit homeslice"!! lol 

fuking with you,

im good mate i got livers here. i can offer u sum pics of e moobs if that would suffice?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

U order ur sex juice yet ice? Got some chick viagra on there n all lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its gettigu to the postbox withit homeslice"!! lol
> 
> fuking with you,
> 
> im good mate i got livers here. i can offer u sum pics of e moobs if that would suffice?


Sent u an email homeslice


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its gettigu to the postbox withit homeslice"!! lol
> 
> fuking with you,
> 
> im good mate i got livers here. i can offer u sum pics of e moobs if that would suffice?


Wont be going post office friday with your bit then bitch lol ;p

I nevet got any messages on ipt from you mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Relax pm dude

where gary at when im giving away green lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone know if baz is ok aint seen him about for abit


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2014)

Evening ladies


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

fucking el 3eyes long time no see mate, hows ya been?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone know if baz is ok aint seen him about for abit


Says on his profile he ain't been on in about 6 weeks, hope the cunts alright


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm ok man still at it just on a smaller scale for now just flushing some cheesedag at the moment and puffing the last of the grapekush x psychosis very tasty gear


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Wont be going post office friday with your bit then bitch lol ;p
> 
> I nevet got any messages on ipt from you mate



really? hmmmm, fuking tinterweb




easy 4eyes, howzit?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

3eyes said:


> I'm ok man still at it just on a smaller scale for now just flushing some cheesedag at the moment and puffing the last of the grapekush x psychosis very tasty gear


was that grapekush x pyschosis someones own cross then? think pukka ages ago crossed some grape strain with exo or pyscho?

glad ya still at it mate n good.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2014)

[QUOT="rambo22, post: 10682209, member: 720865"]was that grapekush x pyschosis someones own cross then? think pukka ages ago crossed some grape strain with exo or pyscho?

glad ya still at it mate n good.[/QUOTE]
Yeah man the seeds came from pukka some really sexy tasting gear I've still got the GK x exo to do if it's half as good as the gk x psyco it'll be sweet

hows the leg now ice? Still attached I hope


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Ive just had to bin 4 fuck off males of grapekrush x psycosis. ... 4 seeds 4 males wtf 

They were massive aswell . Cant wait to pop my others but with that ratio there gonna have to wait before I do them again


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 9, 2014)

Gutted man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u can if you sniff it mate


Fuck Zeddd you're showing your age now mate.

Nobody's been sniffing skag since the 80's, it's not pure enough anymore.

What do you think this is, Basketball Diarys in the heart of Harlem!?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck Zeddd you're showing your age now mate.
> 
> Nobody's been sniffing skag since the 80's, it's not pure enough anymore.
> 
> What do you think this is, Basketball Diarys in the heart of Harlem!?


maybe in bradford mate but some parts of the country still have money n can afford the good shit, your way off the ball with that post.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> maybe in bradford mate but some parts of the country still have money n can afford the good shit, your way off the ball with that post.


i did


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> maybe in bradford mate but some parts of the country still have money n can afford the good shit, your way off the ball with that post.


Lol, we get it first mate.

I know lads that are shipping back pure opium and processing it themselves cos it's cheaper.
(but it doesn't go out like that)

You find me somebody who's punting proper and I'll make you rich, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2014)

dont have to be pure mate, if u need it and u dont have works then u dont waste any by burning it, up the sniffer it goes if ya stupid enough to keep doing it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dont have to be pure mate, if u need it and u dont have works then u dont waste any by burning it, up the sniffer it goes if ya stupid enough to keep doing it


The point is not that it can be sniffed.

It's that you try to OD on sniffing modern gear, it's highly unlikely as it's not pure enough.

Was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Think we need more naked dead chick porn lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Love a landing strip...the dirty slut lol


Look at her legs open gagging for it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

#necrofuntimes lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

Finding a fresh un is hard as fuck though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

It's only illegal if you actually kill em first.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

Quick!

Before the rigor sets in!


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, we get it first mate.
> 
> I know lads that are shipping back pure opium and processing it themselves cos it's cheaper.
> (but it doesn't go out like that)
> ...


yman i like ya mate but your drug knowledge has been shown to be not quite true more than once, i really carnt be arsed to go there im a new nice rambo lol i wouldnt want to make anyone rich on that stuff n i dont mix in them circles too much, good on ya for that lol

its about if you got the cash u really think u got more pakis in brad than london lmao, or at least when i knew them types ive seen it more than once.

now for some necro fun do ya really want some lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Finding a fresh un is hard as fuck though.





The Yorkshireman said:


> Quick!
> 
> Before the rigor sets in!


She's not the only thing getting stiff around here lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Always assumed it would be the pakis selling the stuff, h only got big over here in the last 10yr n in my area just the last 2-4 yrs


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

get ya freak on lads lmao

night night


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

How do ladies,

So what yhe score with this oz robbie sounds a bit iffy lol,

Been watching mor of the 100, joint break thdn another ep, 

So whos 3eyes then, I dont remember him, maybe before my time or during a break maybe.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

#necrofuntimes was sooooo yesterday ...... lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> View attachment 3199140
> 
> get ya freak on lads lmao
> 
> night night


Fuck checkin ur internet hiztory u sick cunt lol, what the fuck do u search to fjnd that shit, its nasty lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> #necrofuntimes was sooooo yesterday ...... lol


Hey man like those bodies it gets better with age lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck checkin ur internet hiztory u sick cunt lol, what the fuck do u search to fjnd that shit, its nasty lmao


thats mild mate ogrish forums is raw and they where asking for necro i aim to please sorry lmao

thats me done.

night all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Think I'll roll an ol blunt so...


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone of any intelligence about?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone of any intelligence about?


Depends on the subject


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Well that fucked my smart arse reply up didnt it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Got lem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone of any intelligence about?


You come to the wrong thread bud lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Got lem?


If I wanted my cumback I'd have wiped it off your mother's fave...ohhhh snap


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You come to the wrong thread bud lol


Speak for yourself, paddy getting ahead of himself there forgetting his place lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

What's everyone smoking on? I'm on my og kush n only now shes giving off a nice smell after u grind n n she's been curing since April 13! Shite compared to the rest...


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

couple haze shots 
u reckon its ripe for the pipe i thought it was ready then when i went back to chop there seems like new growth coming out or its starting to pop what u all reckon ?


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's everyone smoking on? I'm on my og kush n only now shes giving off a nice smell after u grind n n she's been curing since April 13! Shite compared to the rest... View attachment 3199148


just rolled a super silver haze blunt 
only been curing for a week and oh my days the flavour is fucking imense mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> couple haze shots
> u reckon its ripe for the pipe i thought it was ready then when i went back to chop there seems like new growth coming out or its starting to pop what u all reckon ?View attachment 3199149 View attachment 3199150


At least another week probably more, not even a quarter of the pistils have started to recide, what the trichs like under the scope?


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

must be stoned didnt upload the pics i wanted to let me have another go man i must be a buzzin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> just rolled a super silver haze blunt
> only been curing for a week and oh my days the flavour is fucking imense mate


Lemme see lol take a bud pic!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

its mad ive never seen this before and i seem to have lost the pics i wanted to show but basically 13 weeks flowering and the pistals had recieded then 4 days later had threw out a shit load more pistals 
like i said it seemed ready then threw out new growth


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Then go by the trics bud


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> its mad ive never seen this before and i seem to have lost the pics i wanted to show but basically 13 weeks flowering and the pistals had recieded then 4 days later had threw out a shit load more pistalsView attachment 3199158
> like i said it seemed ready then threw out new growth


Pistils


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Anal much grammar nazi? Lol..
Don't you dare correct that lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Then go by the trics bud


 then its ready imo under scope how do u guys manage to take photos of the thrichs close up ive seen some really good shots on here zoomed in and clear would like to get something that can capture with that much zoom


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anal much grammar nazi? Lol..
> Don't you dare correct that lol


my bad i type without looking and its not because im dyslexic lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Im smoking on some skunk. Got a psycosis scrog n a psycosis x sssdh scrog in flower


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Pistils


 my bad 
im going to have to pay more attention whilst typing or stop smoking so much


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> my bad i type without looking and its not because im dyslexic lol


Its definitely because you're dyslexic lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im smoking on some skunk. Got a psycosis scrog n a psycosis x sssdh scrog in flower


Pic man! Bud shot or #necrofuntimes lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Dissleksic lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its definitely because you're dyslexic lol


well who gives a fuck it was close enough to the word it was meant to be you all understood what i meant and like i said my bad i best pay more attention whilst typing lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Think the only person that puts any effort Into typing in here is yorkie everyone else at best spells correctly but no punctuation is used period. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

It's ok lads he's white...welcome you're now a member lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Flower tent at min is looking pretty empty  
Psycosis mini scrog back right, nl x g13 pheno 2 back left and psycosis x sssdh mid front


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's ok lads he's white...welcome you're now a member lol


is that meant for me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's ok lads he's white...welcome you're now a member lol


Not quite we aint sample anything yet to make sure his buds up to the threads standards


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh yes ounce for ounce test


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Saying that whos tried any samples or yours relax? U not still on ur initiation period lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think the only person that puts any effort Into typing in here is yorkie everyone else at best spells correctly but no punctuation is used period. Lol


Wot da fuk u talkin bout nigga ?
I kan sp-L an punk2-8


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3199169


Do have a slight tan though? You a paki?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Basically we need an ounce from each plant n crop so we can sample the quality on a consistency based assessment you'll be marked on 
1-odor
2-bud density 
3- gullibility 
4- stone


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Rambo u creep u sitting in a dark room drinking vodka? Lol

Hey man you'll get my bud when you open you're tight ass up n pay for it lol next crop..cough lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

sorry had to put the missus to bed dont worry she wasnt dead or nowt lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry had to put the missus to bed dont worry she wasnt dead or nowt lmao


Fucking hope so man I'd say ur fucked without her lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry had to put the missus to bed dont worry she wasnt dead or nowt lmao


Yet?!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well back to the 100 for me, later lads, 

Relax ill believe it when I see it lol, remember u got some dog coming from here in a few weeks as payback for the seeds.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Do have a slight tan though? You a paki?


im only an 8th afghani 
a quarter haze 
and a full ounce of cheese


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> im only an 8th afghani
> a quarter haze
> and a full ounce of cheese


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> im only an 8th afghani
> a quarter haze
> and a full ounce of cheese


Cool, im white .

I win . Lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hope so man I'd say ur fucked without her lol


too fucking true geezer, prob would have been dead/fucked years ago if didnt meet her strict do what ya told sambo self lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well back to the 100 for me, later lads,
> 
> Relax ill believe it when I see it lol, remember u got some dog coming from here in a few weeks as payback for the seeds.


Once you put effort into the packaging I'll take it lol don't go cowboy on me now lol n yeah I'll pick up a few mbb for next run to send a lil out to u n maybe a few others..maybe


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Cool, im white .
> 
> I win . Lmao


didnt know it was a competition but ive got a dick you aint so guess that means i got beat by a girl too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> too fucking true geezer, prob would have been dead/fucked years ago if didnt meet her strict do what ya told sambo self lol


Nah man mines the same..BUT DONT EVER TELL THEM THAT lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 where in uk you from man?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> didnt know it was a competition but ive got a dick you aint so guess that means i got beat by a girl too


Shame its stuck to your forehead bro lol ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Once you put effort into the packaging I'll take it lol don't go cowboy on me now lol n yeah I'll pick up a few mbb for next run to send a lil out to u n maybe a few others..maybe


FUCK YOU CUNT !! My packaging is sound, remember 100% delivery rate fucker, ur getting nothing now u ungrateful fuck lol,
Rambo you willget relaxes sample as well now mate


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thc247 where in uk you from man?


where are you from


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

all this shag in the dark cause the ''kids'' sleeping aint good when you lose ya boxers n getting a sticky arse sat on the chair, im shore it helps her mind lmao but i want me fucking pants back lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

From UK to uk lol I'm over seas boi!!!!!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Shame its stuck to your forehead bro lol ...


origional mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> all this shag in the dark cause the ''kids'' sleeping aint good when you lose ya boxers n getting a sticky arse sat on the chair, im shore it helps her mind lmao but i want me fucking pants back lol


Why is your arse sticky?lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> where are you from


Glasgow, now u??


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> where are you from


Yo people in hear are starting to warm to you , dont start being a cock cus once you get outed you won't get shit of anyone n trolled to fuck


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

watford it says on my profile 
leeds and also south london


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah I've got a raging clue


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> From UK to uk lol I'm over seas boi!!!!!


And ur point is? If yhe packaging is up to scratch where its going dont matter


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why is your arse sticky?lol


its sat on them garden plastic chairs at a table, rest are wood but ive had a few weight probs the wooden chair so had to double up on them plastic garden jobbys n a sweaty fat arse gets sticky on em lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its sat on them garden plastic chairs at a table, rest are wood but ive had a few weight probs the wooden chair so had to double up on them plastic garden jobbys n a sweaty fat arse gets sticky on em lmao


For some reason I don't picture u fat lol but throw a fucking towel over the thinkg man those seats suck balls


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And ur point is? If yhe packaging is up to scratch where its going dont matter


Ok then smoke better not be shit


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> For some reason I don't picture u fat lol but throw a fucking towel over the thinkg man those seats suck balls


Sambos a right fat twat.... looks like a uglier version of uncle fester lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> watford it says on my profile
> leeds and also south london


You don't want ya location on ya profile mate. Safety first and all that


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sambos a right fat twat.... looks like a uglier version of uncle fester lol


You know what, I can totally picture the shit out of that lol

Profile pic it rambo lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

any ways like i said before i came into here as its the uk thread if you all dont want me in here then thats not my problem everyone has something to contribute i didnt come in here for keyboard warriors i came to see whats going on in the uk and contribute and learn from experienced people 
i did get accused of pretending to be some one else and hosting fake shit which pissed me off and i might of offended a few people
but all bul shit asside does it matter where im from im white im born and bread in the uk all my life ive prob stayed in allmost all the major cities and towns due to my work 
so lets stop with all the childish shit


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sambos a right fat twat.... looks like a uglier version of uncle fester lol


mate i went to me 4yr niece's bd months ago got pissed out me nut wasnt my fucking fault who has a 4yr bd in a pub with a bar!!! neway after a vod too many i got the face painter to do me up as fester lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> You don't want ya location on ya profile mate. Safety first and all that


Yeah and as Gary n i said last night delete the exif/metadata (personal information) from the pics b4 you upload them with a simple free program.Google exif scrubber n that should find you one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> any ways like i said before i came into here as its the uk thread if you all dont want me in here then thats not my problem everyone has something to contribute i didnt come in here for keyboard warriors i came to see whats going on in the uk and contribute and learn from experienced people
> i did get accused of pretending to be some one else and hosting fake shit which pissed me off and i might of offended a few people
> but all bul shit asside does it matter where im from im white im born and bread in the uk all my life ive prob stayed in allmost all the major cities and towns due to my work
> so lets stop with all the childish shit


You've yet to learn the way of the thread it seems,


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> You don't want ya location on ya profile mate. Safety first and all that


ive now changed it and see what i said earlier about typing without thinking when i first signed up to this site was only to browse and over the months started doing more and more but yh im from timbook 2 mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> any ways like i said before i came into here as its the uk thread if you all dont want me in here then thats not my problem everyone has something to contribute i didnt come in here for keyboard warriors i came to see whats going on in the uk and contribute and learn from experienced people
> i did get accused of pretending to be some one else and hosting fake shit which pissed me off and i might of offended a few people
> but all bul shit asside does it matter where im from im white im born and bread in the uk all my life ive prob stayed in allmost all the major cities and towns due to my work
> so lets stop with all the childish shit


I know you are but what am I?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Man how many more newbs are going to read that first page n assume they know this thread lol ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mate i went to me 4yr niece's bd months ago got pissed out me nut wasnt my fucking fault who has a 4yr bd in a pub with a bar!!! neway after a vod too many i got the face painter to do me up as fester lmao


You fucking legend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

timbuktu*


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mate i went to me 4yr niece's bd months ago got pissed out me nut wasnt my fucking fault who has a 4yr bd in a pub with a bar!!! neway after a vod too many i got the face painter to do me up as fester lmao


Should of asked for mr blobby


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

fuck off shithead, she didnt have enough paint lolol

btw robbies one of them angry little people just play nice with him lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Man how many more newbs are going to read that first page n assume they know this thread lol ....


didn't assume i knew the thread at all and far too many pages to go back threw


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Aww man everyone's met fuck that bullshit. Damn it! i had robbie down as a dashing chap lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know you are but what am I?


a farmer with a passion 4 it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> any ways like i said before i came into here as its the uk thread if you all dont want me in here then thats not my problem everyone has something to contribute i didnt come in here for keyboard warriors i came to see whats going on in the uk and contribute and learn from experienced people
> i did get accused of pretending to be some one else and hosting fake shit which pissed me off and i might of offended a few people
> but all bul shit asside does it matter where im from im white im born and bread in the uk all my life ive prob stayed in allmost all the major cities and towns due to my work
> so lets stop with all the childish shit


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> didn't assume i knew the thread at all and far too many pages to go back threw


Pfft so you didn't even make an effort


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man everyone's met fuck that bullshit. Damn it! i had robbie down as a dashing chap lol


Nah im a cunt lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man everyone's met fuck that bullshit. Damn it! i had robbie down as a dashing chap lol


you no them type tiny but drive the big motobikes to compensate for the smallness u got it, add some angry too it n your there lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I'm as handsome as I make myself out to be.


As man robbie sounds hilarious.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you no them type tiny but drive the big motobikes to compensate for the smallness u got it, add some angry too it n your there lmao


Little man syndrome, try to compensate everywhere else in life to make up for it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

I see the uk thread like one of those shitty run down pubs on council estates. We have our regulars our original oldtimers , our friends that pop in from the past ..... now a outsider doesnt walk in a place like that n get accepted , he has to earn n build trust over a period of time before he is accepted. ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Little man syndrome, try to compensate everywhere else in life to make up for it lol


Except im always skint and cant afford anything to compensate for the fact I have a cock the size of a maggot!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3199243
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread-tips-and-help-for-newbies-not-prices-of-ozies.825341/


http://sellyourgf.org/


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

ive read alot of the thread but not the whole shabang


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> http://sellyourgf.org/


Na unfortunately she aint worth fuck all to anybody but me,


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 9, 2014)

well ive found me pants!!! wooo hoo seriously gotta go bed, keep it up robbo good to have ya back mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I see the uk thread like one of those shitty run down pubs on council estates. We have our regulars our original oldtimers , our friends that pop in from the past ..... now a outsider doesnt walk in a place like that n get accepted , he has to earn n build trust over a period of time before he is accepted. ....


 ok then now i understand more 
makes sence too 
ok il say it once i appologise for not getting the the lie of the land and if ive offended anyone on the mission of destruction .


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

At the end of the day we are all breaking the law in one way or another ppl have to stay safe. Theres been far to many cunts try n hurt the uk thread over the years


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah man after a certain time we only discuss dead chick porn,again it's the rules I don't make em up!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Rambo is basically our adopted leader lol everyone can rip hom but when he lays the law we listen lol .


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> At the end of the day we are all breaking the law in one way or another ppl have to stay safe. Theres been far to many cunts try n hurt the uk thread over the years


im not one of those people


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes, you must give an ounce of each crop as a sacrifice or you will infuriate that which is the rambo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> im not one of those people


How do we know?


Forgot to hash tag earlier so #necrofuntimes


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, you must give an ounce of each crop as a sacrifice or you will infuriate that which is the rambo lol


his vodka fulled rage will strike you down with furious anger


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 9, 2014)

Threads gone boring lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm 2 high off to bed...not really a night person unless I have coke...I'm gonna get more coke at some stage...like when I get a job again but I will get it cool cya lo..gonnaget pills when I go to the dam lol that's gonna be my next wild one loll


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Threads gone boring lol


lets liven it up a bit then b4 everyone falls asleep 

question does anyone remember a strain called persanghaze ? 
might be spelt wrong with the dyslexia an all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Stop rubbing your fancy autism in our faces lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

im asking as i remember gettin it years back as a cutting and not being new to it all just grew it out and it was one of my favourites just wondered if anyone else got any views


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

_supersilver haze x jack herer x northern lights thai special _


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How do we know?
> 
> 
> Forgot to hash tag earlier so #necrofuntimes


you dont know until u all know .

so should i leave the forum or should i hang around and earn it ?
..........mmmmmm
ye i think il hang around for a while


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think the only person that puts any effort Into typing in here is yorkie everyone else at best spells correctly but no punctuation is used period. Lol


Because there's a big difference between.......

Helping your uncle Jack, off a horse.

and

Helping your uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yman i like ya mate but your drug knowledge has been shown to be not quite true more than once, i really carnt be arsed to go there im a new nice rambo lol i wouldnt want to make anyone rich on that stuff n i dont mix in them circles too much, good on ya for that lol
> 
> its about if you got the cash u really think u got more pakis in brad than london lmao, or at least when i knew them types ive seen it more than once.


My drug knowledge has shown to be not quite true more than once? lol, since when? I'd like you to show me that shit.
I consistently prove others wrong but that's not the point.

No I don't think there are more Pakis in Bradford than London because there aren't, Bradford is a city where as London is classed as a district really.
Although there are more Pakis in the whole of the Yorkshire district than the London district.

There isn't even more heroin in Bradford than London, again because Bradford is a city where as London is not (barring the city of...).

What I'm saying is there is more heroin produced/processed/smuggled into Bradford than London.
The majority of the the gear in Britain starts it's distribution journey here, the only other place that comes even close is Glasgow.

You can get hold of pure heroin as easy as you can get hold of pure cocaine mate and as you quite rightly stated the other week when talking about the darknet stores, unless you know somebody with a lab who's synthesising it themselves then pure you are not getting because the fishscale that comes from manufacturing country's like Peru,Bolivia and Columbia (for example) is not pure by a long shot and the same goes for heroin.

There isn't even get pure heroin on the darknet stores (please do correct me if I'm wrong and link it but I haven't seen it yet) and I've only seen what could be classed as commercially pure cocaine there once and that was by a guy who was making it himself in a lab from a source of coca leaves he has (living in South America) and he was punting that at some silly price like £400 a gram.

It's funny how much folk think they know about drugs yet is actually a load of bollocks.
The amount of product that is punted as pure or proper that actually isn't is astounding.

Pure heroin is not brown/cream/tan/yellowish.
Pure speed (amphetamine sulphate/phosphate) is not a wet/oily paste nor is that wet/oily paste the freebase.
Pure MDMA is not blue/grey/red/pink/brown/cream/tan/yellowish and does not come in big fuck off moonrocks.


Shit even Dubaholic offered me oz's of MDMA from his source for £420 a pop, I don't even need to see it to know that aint even remotely proper.
I got Dub to try and buy a gram tester off the guy for me so I could get it lab tested but guess what, fuck all.

So again, unless you know somebody with a lab synthesising themselves then no you can't get pure heroin.




I'm not falling out with you either mate or trying to start some shit, I'm just saying.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 9, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Do have a slight tan though? You a paki?


 i think all the time i spend in my tents i prob have got a tan like an asian.
or prob just needed a bath


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2014)

Sketchy, very sketchy but nuff respect for the guy.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 10, 2014)

My drug knowledge has shown to be not quite true more than once? lol, since when? I'd like you to show me that shit.

wasnt billys hash the real deal for days n days u argued about that whilst sat on oz's of the stuff n still couldnt tell it was snide???

150mg of mdma will destroy any man hay another example, member that one.

good morning by the way people

and you did ask me yman, fuck going back to bring all them post up tho, but its there mate in posts by ya own hand

so i do apologise for questioning ya drug knowledge but no matter how old that shit is i gotta when you stood by claims like them the way you did.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

yman talkin shit about smack and posting necro...yes im in the right place lol, morning peeps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

Morning lads some laugh on here last night.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> all this shag in the dark cause the ''kids'' sleeping aint good when you lose ya boxers n getting a sticky arse sat on the chair, im shore it helps her mind lmao but i want me fucking pants back lol



fuksake that cracked me up.. feeling ya homeslice.

for me its wenu clean up and half housr later u missed the sloppy bIt bottom back of the shaft u got for a piss and ur like FUKSAKE!


Thc247 said:


> ive now changed it and see what i said earlier about typing without thinking when i first signed up to this site was only to browse and over the months started doing more and more but yh im from timbook 2 mate



I TYPE WITHOUT THINKING EVERYTIME i post, if they dont like it THEY can leave..

that is all.

cunts!

moooning



see the one night i think yeh lets play a game the fuking thread gets funny


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuksake that cracked me up.. feeling ya homeslice.
> 
> for me its wenu clean up and half housr later u missed the sloppy bIt bottom back of the shaft u got for a piss and ur like FUKSAKE!
> 
> ...


Yeah, even robbie was funny...shit got weird lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I see the uk thread like one of those shitty run down pubs on council estates. We have our regulars our original oldtimers , our friends that pop in from the past ..... now a outsider doesnt walk in a place like that n get accepted , he has to earn n build trust over a period of time before he is accepted. ....


There'll be pure ructions if one of them wins the bingo I'm telling ya.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 10, 2014)

Morning all, what you reprobates upto then?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads some laugh on here last night.


not my cuppa mate, sick as fuk imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

i prefer this sorta thing, paedo/necro gets shot in back of head by state


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, what you reprobates upto then?


 waitin for courier ten setting it all up. making sum bubble and posting sum parcels.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> waitin for courier ten setting it all up. making sum bubble and posting sum parcels.


Cool, when it arrives the cut is in the bag with the bubble bags, also once ive sold a bit of this BP will send you up a sample an a tenner towards the couriers lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cool, when it arrives the cut is in the bag with the bubble bags, also once ive sold a bit of this BP will send you up a sample an a tenner towards the couriers lol



dont worry about it man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont worry about it man.


you sure mate? feel kinda guilty that i aint chipped in for it so far lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

, water only


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2014)

really? good job explaining tht to the rozzers, looks like cannabis to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> you sure mate? feel kinda guilty that i aint chipped in for it so far lol



cool bruv seriously send me a smoke of bp wen done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

again looking spot on Zeddd


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool bruv seriously send me a smoke of bp wen done.


Got a bit drying atm mate will send you some of that prob monday so it dont get stuck in sorting office over the weekend, also i do believe i promised rambo a bit as well n shawny n gary lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 10, 2014)

Random one for you lads at lunchtime lol.....

http://www.nerve.com/love-sex/beautiful-nude-yoga-instructor-poses-in-her-favorite-positions-nsfw


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

Munchies sorted...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

Ended up having the great stoned idea of pouring rice pudding all over it...was fucking delicious lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> again looking spot on Zeddd


its the P45 at day 38, your gentics man, i just stick in a pot and water it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

day by day growth of the lem that chedz sent aka z cut lol^^^^^^


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

oh dear that didnt work, thats 4 of the same....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

actually the first 3 the samre the 4 th is growth lolol, im gunna get me coat


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

ive started on the vino, gaz u beerin it later? or nite off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Got a bit drying atm mate will send you some of that prob monday so it dont get stuck in sorting office over the weekend, also i do believe i promised rambo a bit as well n shawny n gary lol





parcel arrived, fucking dint say u was adding the ducting, no wonder the box was honking big. been up thr setting shit up. nrly ther, just gotta sort a 6" inlet for both tents.

itching like fukk arghh

cut was fine too.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

just started this....http://rollitup.org/t/p45.837089/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

realx u got sum classy taste in munch for a yout


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> parcel arrived, fucking dint say u was adding the ducting, no wonder the box was honking big. been up thr setting shit up. nrly ther, just gotta sort a 6" inlet for both tents.
> 
> itching like fukk arghh
> 
> cut was fine too.


Yeah i told you i was sending you the ducting as i had no need for it n you did since all your stuff is now 6" lol

glad to know it arrived safely tho, only took 1 day to ya as well not 2 like it does to me lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> realx u got sum classy taste in munch for a yout


he poured rice pudding over the lot, a bit far i'd say.
pistachio something? passionfruit something? and apple something? i'd murder them myself now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive started on the vino, gaz u beerin it later? or nite off


Lol I wish mate, got no beers left 2nite and got no cash for any so its a dry one for me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol I wish mate, got no beers left 2nite and got no cash for any so its a dry one for me


I've a box in the fridge gaz, I don't usually drink on a school night but sayin as ur not ill have a few for ye lol

Email ic3


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've a box in the fridge gaz, I don't usually drink on a school night but sayin as ur not ill have a few for ye lol
> 
> Email ic3


Prick !!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone in or around Huddersfield or Grimsby? Got a couple jobs to do around there in a couple weeks, somewhere else near that area too but can't mind the fuckin name lol. Be ther for about 3 weeks, a job a week sorta thing


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol I wish mate, got no beers left 2nite and got no cash for any so its a dry one for me


u crackin me up last few nites


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> he poured rice pudding over the lot, a bit far i'd say.
> pistachio something? passionfruit something? and apple something? i'd murder them myself now


Haha bang on except it's a vanilla thingy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone in or around Huddersfield or Grimsby? Got a couple jobs to do around there in a couple weeks, somewhere else near that area too but can't mind the fuckin name lol. Be ther for about 3 weeks, a job a week sorta thing


hudds is bowt 40 ish miles away from me.

and huds and grmsby are like 100 miles apart, lol hardely in the same fucking area,


http://ukpaedos-exposed.com/

^^ dirty fucks, u can search your town too see if anyone u recognise









things wed try ad do with that lol

il stick to my shower suction cup for my fleshlight thanx


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/serial-bottom-smacker-locked-up-3839824

^^
rambo what have u beein doin?


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

evenin all 
hows it hanging


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> evenin all
> hows it hanging



a little to the left homeslice


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a little to the left homeslice


good good
does anybody have any use of coco a an b 
have 4 bottles in total plagron a and b and bcuzz a and b unopened anybody got any use for them ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh well spoke too soon, the wife just pulled out a cheeky score she had stashed away forsuch situations lol, so now ive got some beers and shes got a cheap btl of wine


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oh well spoke too soon, the wife just pulled out a cheeky score she had stashed away forsuch situations lol, so now ive got some beers and shes got a cheap btl of wine


sesh on then garybhoy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oh well spoke too soon, the wife just pulled out a cheeky score she had stashed away forsuch situations lol, so now ive got some beers and shes got a cheap btl of wine


Ur dipped in shit Gaz u fucker, always manage to pull something outta the bag when it comes to weed and beer lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Has to be done, I cant live without my weed, 
And recently im turning into a booze fiend,
And hg its thanks to my wife she always sorts summit for me, shes a good un really lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Has to be done, I cant live without my weed,
> And recently im turning into a booze fiend,
> And hg its thanks to my wife she always sorts summit for me, shes a good un really lol


what would we do without them ay


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=677217172365217


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur dipped in shit Gaz u fucker, always manage to pull something outta the bag when it comes to weed and beer lol


email fukface.
#


t time yo!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> email fukface.
> #
> 
> 
> t time yo!


What's the crack with the wee spoon? Its a fucking shovel u need lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's the crack with the wee spoon? Its a fucking shovel u need lol


i dont put metal in my mouth m8 havent for yrs, all that time hi risk in jail and just got used to plastic and cant stand metal, im terrible at the dentists, goose pimples and shivers down my spine wen out metal goes in me mouth

weird, bt true


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont put metal in my mouth m8 havent for yrs, all that time hi risk in jail and just got used to plastic and cant stand metal, im terrible at the dentists, goose pimples and shivers down my spine wen out metal goes in me mouth
> 
> weird, bt true


It's cocks with me


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2014)

what a first post


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> It's cocks with me


Baz ??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Baz ??



na chedz prolly lol

def a old new memebr


----------



## zeddd (Jul 10, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> It's cocks with me


necro last nite now gays..ffs enjoy cock boy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> necro last nite now gays..ffs enjoy cock boy



u IST!!!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

#necrofuntimes ......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Heres another dead chick for yous to spank it over,

#necrofuntimes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Now doesnt that look almost good enough to eat lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Heres another dead chick for yous to spank it over,
> 
> #necrofuntimes
> 
> View attachment 3200051


 its got a baggy hole what u been doing to it ?
stuffing it yes but with what where you stuffing in it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> its got a baggy hole what u been doing to it ?
> stuffing it yes but with what where you stuffing in it


Depends what size ur dick is, I'd call it snug


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Depends what size ur dick is, I'd call it snug


its not the size of the hole but the size of the meat your fitting into it lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> its not the size of the hole but the size of the meat your fitting into it lmao



filth! dont do that talk here lad.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> necro last nite now gays..ffs enjoy cock boy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Fuckin dead in here 2nite,
Fuck sake zedd u cunt, get me in the mood for a drink then fuck off and no chat, fucker,

Just watched a film with the wife now shes off to bed and im sat half pished smoking a nice J of trainwreck


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 10, 2014)

Just watched Noah .i never remember giant rock people helping him ?, but it did answer my question on cleaning all the crap up & feeding the animals , C'mon bible writers , get it right


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Just watched Noah .i never remember giant rock people helping him ?, but it did answer my question on cleaning all the crap up & feeding the animals , C'mon bible writers , get it right


Who the fuck be u anyway nigga? Tryin to sneak in the thread un noticed, aint gonna happen, so who are u and where u from, what u growin and are u black? 
Answer wisely as these answers will determine how ur road in this thread continues from this moment on.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Who the fuck be u anyway nigga? Tryin to sneak in the thread un noticed, aint gonna happen, so who are u and where u from, what u growin and are u black?
> Answer wisely as these answers will determine how ur road in this thread continues from this moment on.....


Pmsl


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 10, 2014)

Hahaha I'm no one Gary,just a lurker for a few year. Not looking for anything from here, got a small grow, live in a place called winsford in Cheshire .keep my self to my self realy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Aw fuck it ya bunch a boring old cunts, im off for a wank over some necro porn, then bed, laters cock splashes !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hahaha I'm no one Gary,just a lurker for a few year. Not looking for anything from here, got a small grow, live in a place called winsford in Cheshire .keep my self to my self realy


Yeah and I believe that lol, everyone is found out eventually, im patient I'll wait


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hahaha I'm no one Gary,just a lurker for a few year. Not looking for anything from here, got a small grow, live in a place called winsford in Cheshire .keep my self to my self realy


Oh yeah and, Answer all the fucking questions u missed a cpl


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Lemon king (Jul 10, 2014)

yorky nothing? Is this right??


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3200123


that pic is funny but how true ....


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3200123


loooooooool


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2014)

#necrofuntimes


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuckin dead in here 2nite,
> Fuck sake zedd u cunt, get me in the mood for a drink then fuck off and no chat, fucker,
> 
> Just watched a film with the wife now shes off to bed and im sat half pished smoking a nice J of trainwreck


sick to my fukin stomach last few days on here, wtf noobs talking like a bunch of homos and as for necro u lot wanna have a wotd i wont be around for that shite....do you want to be part of the sickness in this world or part of the remedy....no fukin class on here these days and it makes me feel ashamed to contribute sometimes...not you mate u ok, but letting noobs fire off like that will kill the thread, haze the cunts and haze em so they dont even know...shits getting sloppy, morning all its a beautiful day


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3200088


someone who understands what it means perhaps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

i've not seen owt of it they're all on ignore man. do the same and just forget about em.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

so heres some of that gash that chedz sent, fukin good plant its gonna feed the family, day 56


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

tidy zeddd,

I've a weekend of trimming ahead. getting a g of proper, missus is out all day saturday and a mates 30th BBQ on sunday followed by world cup. should be a belter.

everyone else?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

its like that all over, all branches are colas, rec im gonna take it another week and we will see, pretty much got the same finishing time as psycho so is suitable for commercial imo, doesnt rape the nutes like exo so theres less stress, very lemony on the nose but still havnt tasted the finished product yet....and yeah noobs are on ignore thanks Don


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

snorting whilst you trim don? maybe that's what i need to do lol, never gonna be so lazy as to chop the plant whole again, the time i saved on harvest day has been payed back 5 times over, pissing me off.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy zeddd,
> 
> I've a weekend of trimming ahead. getting a g of proper, missus is out all day saturday and a mates 30th BBQ on sunday followed by world cup. should be a belter.
> 
> everyone else?


sounds good man u got much to do, did u get some of that p45 to budolski or anyone else try it, thought it was so strong for its age, nothing much is happening on the reveg yet. 30 th s can get messy, my mrs is 30 next bday hence the holiday ouch, on mine i went missing on an acid/speed binge, lost a few days crying me eyes out on a speed comedown lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

you seem to have gone off the delics lately, are you keeping the dmt trips to yourself these days?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

Morning all

Fior you single fuckers..... http://my420mate.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds good man u got much to do, did u get some of that p45 to budolski or anyone else try it, thought it was so strong for its age, nothing much is happening on the reveg yet. 30 th s can get messy, my mrs is 30 next bday hence the holiday ouch, on mine i went missing on an acid/speed binge, lost a few days crying me eyes out on a speed comedown lol


yeah i gave a taste to budolski, he said it tasted of Dam weed  and I'm taking a wee bit to a pal this morning.
bet your missus loved you for that one man fuckin ell hahaha, this is gonna be a much more sedate family invited affair. that said best laid plans. they do like a good vino...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds good man u got much to do, did u get some of that p45 to budolski or anyone else try it, thought it was so strong for its age, nothing much is happening on the reveg yet. 30 th s can get messy, my mrs is 30 next bday hence the holiday ouch, on mine i went missing on an acid/speed binge, lost a few days crying me eyes out on a speed comedown lol



lol heres me thinking ur the older generation..

shit u younger than me? or u just got a uber young missus?

monring fart knackers.

pesky noobs, i have been saying it


don, the fuk u giving samples to budolsjie for? hes a fuking noob innnt? oh yeh and a coon?


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

way to go on the insults ice.
he does know how to grow at least lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> don, the fuk u giving samples to budolsjie for? hes a fuking noob innnt? oh yeh and a coon?


He's a local mate. And deffo Caucasian lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

Fuck me this BP is flying out the window, ppl love it, good job i got more on the go eh? lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i gave a taste to budolski, he said it tasted of Dam weed  and I'm taking a wee bit to a pal this morning.
> bet your missus loved you for that one man fuckin ell hahaha, this is gonna be a much more sedate family invited affair. that said best laid plans. they do like a good vino...


luckily it was the ex wife, this one would carve me up if i did lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

bit more lem pron still day 56 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> way to go on the insults ice.
> he does know how to grow at least lol


innit blad!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> He's a local mate. And deffo Caucasian lol



oy less of the mate! mates share, ur just a cunt who happens to grow sum nice looking shit......




nrly got the loft finished.... just need to split the veg tent extraction as it goes to the kitchen and would be gale force form that extractor


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

temps looking better?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> temps looking better?



only set it u last night, but the flower is now all 6" and the veg will be, seems the problem is the inlet, reduced to far down.

gunna shot it to 6" later that will sort it out.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> innit blad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything all going together ok?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Everything all going together ok?



yeh man, wats that big fuckoff clip thing?
u forgot the rest btw, luckily i had a bag of zip ties


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sick to my fukin stomach last few days on here, wtf noobs talking like a bunch of homos and as for necro u lot wanna have a wotd i wont be around for that shite....do you want to be part of the sickness in this world or part of the remedy....no fukin class on here these days and it makes me feel ashamed to contribute sometimes...not you mate u ok, but letting noobs fire off like that will kill the thread, haze the cunts and haze em so they dont even know...shits getting sloppy, morning all its a beautiful day


Here Here


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh man, wats that big fuckoff clip thing?
> u forgot the rest btw, luckily i had a bag of zip ties


Its called a padded ducting collar, its for if you wanna attach you fan directly to your filter or summat, strong enough n wide enough to hold the 2 together

an as for the others(jubilee clips) i didnt even have enough to put my room together lol, had to go out n buy some


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

You lads have black n white pudding over there dont you? Can't remember 100% but I could sware I had some over there well just ate about 12 slices lol fuckin stuffed to fuck.. A polish restaurant opened up today gonna head there with the missus for an ol gander


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You lads have black n white pudding over there dont you? Can't remember 100% but I could share I had some over there. A polish restaurant opened up today gonna head there with the missus today


yeah we got it over here but more n more companies are starting to use other ingredients than blood for it so its starting to dwindle in popularity


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

we do, our white pudding is nothing on the irish but a bury black pudding takes some beating!.

had both with some bacon eggs etc for my tea on monday, brunner i call it breakfast lunch and dinner in one meal, i get so busy i forget to eat sometimes so i generally only eat one meal a day but it's a biggun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah we got it over here but more n more companies are starting to use other ingredients than blood for it so its starting to dwindle in popularity


You get that low grade over seasoned shite in delis n store own brand puddings..here's some good pudding... 
http://www.clonakiltyblackpudding.ie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> innit blad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ya div. he's my mate. He's from the toon too.

He gets a taste and I get a bit of what he's got going.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> we do, our white pudding is nothing on the irish but a bury black pudding takes some beating!.
> 
> had both with some bacon eggs etc for my tea on monday, brunner i call it breakfast lunch and dinner in one meal, i get so busy i forget to eat sometimes so i generally only eat one meal a day but it's a biggun!


I could go for another helping now tbh, house smells of pudding lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

no wonder you have gouty ankles lad!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I'm unemployed now waaaay 2 stoned so what does the gf wanna do?"let's get me a new phone"...bitches be crazy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> no wonder you have gouty ankles lad!


Fuck u man I've a killer set of ankles


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

well stand your ground then! get her a fucking asda ten pounder


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well I'm unemployed now waaaay 2 stoned so what does the gf wanna do?"let's get me a new phone"...bitches be crazy!


Act all responsible n shit n say you cant afford the expense now you are a peasant so could she kindly pay for it herself lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Noooo don't forget I'm setting up Sunday sooo phone=growing cannabis lol its my hook! Just not getting her an iPhone, fuck that not like I'm cooking crack lol

Car phone warehouse is usually pretty cheap...usually

Lol @ me acting responsible, she'd fucking have me on that one.


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

you can get the new plasssy ones for 4 tonne i've had one for a few months now, a record for me. the metal ones shatter on impact this is a tough little cookie


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

I've the Sony z1 n so far I've been happy out but I was thinking of leading her towards the more competitively priced Nokia lumia range. Great value phones


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

meant to have good cameras, if you are in to that sort of thing.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Noooo don't forget I'm setting up Sunday sooo phone=growing cannabis lol its my hook! Just not getting her an iPhone, fuck that not like I'm cooking crack lol
> 
> Car phone warehouse is usually pretty cheap...usually
> 
> Lol @ me acting responsible, she'd fucking have me on that one.


you got it the wrong way round mate lol

It aint a case of " if i buy her a phone she will let me grow"........should be a case of " im growing love so deal with it, n if you keep stfu bout it n not bug me then I MAY buy you a phone" lmao


----------



## Doppey (Jul 11, 2014)

jakey jinky keep yer cheek up il be hunting u down,fucking retarded jock spasticated pap that u r


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> you got it the wrong way round mate lol
> 
> It aint a case of " if i buy her a phone she will let me grow"........should be a case of " im growing love so deal with it, n if you keep stfu bout it n not bug me then I MAY buy you a phone" lmao


That's what we always plan on saying but we all know once you're face to face with said succubus it's a whole different ball game lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's what we always plan on saying but we all know once you're face to face with said succubus it's a whole different ball game lol


Erm no...its not lol, my missus knows full well if she wants to start dictating to me about what i can or cant do/grow then she can show herself out lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Erm no...its not lol, my missus knows full well if she wants to start dictating to me about what i can or cant do/grow then she can show herself out lol


make them know who wears the trousers 
and who is the alpha male lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

mrs has taken kids to london, ive finished my other work so its smoke the house out time, and anyone whose been in a relationship with a woman know that resistance is futile, they get what they want so its bttr to look generous and give it to em with a knowing smile, ya gonna get raped for it anyway


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mrs has taken kids to london, ive finished my other work so its smoke the house out time, and anyone whose been in a relationship with a woman know that resistance is futile, they get what they want so its bttr to look generous and give it to em with a knowing smile, ya gonna get raped for it anyway


how true zeddd they have a way of getting what they like regardless


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

so ive hit the dmt, not gunna get disturbed for 5 hours, got a dead mate i wanna contact and d is the way forward on that score lmty, lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just wanted to show u one from 2 years ago, b4 i used compost tea, this is plushberry cherry soda pheno...pink pussy for yaView attachment 3200459


Damn that's nice looking. I'd hit it


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

that made 


[email protected] said:


> That's what we always plan on saying but we all know once you're face to face with said succubus it's a whole different ball game lol


made me rolf and good visuals for the D ha ha thanks


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

gunna roll another that was a blast


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sick to my fukin stomach last few days on here, wtf noobs talking like a bunch of homos and as for necro u lot wanna have a wotd i wont be around for that shite....do you want to be part of the sickness in this world or part of the remedy....no fukin class on here these days and it makes me feel ashamed to contribute sometimes...not you mate u ok, but letting noobs fire off like that will kill the thread, haze the cunts and haze em so they dont even know...shits getting sloppy, morning all its a beautiful day


I aint into that necro shit myself m8 thats why I was joking about with the dead chicken pic,
As for the noobs im one of the few that still hazeevery noob but when its just me and relax it gets a bit boring, everyone is too nice to noobs in here now,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow Gary, hurt the ones you love much?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow Gary, hurt the ones you love much?


What u talking bout I said u wee one of the few who still hazed the fuckers too,
Or u on bout me not being into my dead chicks?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I aint into that necro shit myself m8 thats why I was joking about with the dead chicken pic,
> As for the noobs im one of the few that still hazeevery noob but when its just me and relax it gets a bit boring, everyone is too nice to noobs in here now,


i know mate but the hazings turned into a game, any cop whos just raided a grow could post on here and we re all suckin dik b 4 we know shit cos we see a plant that aint half dead lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

i don't know if you are being serious or is it just the dmt but looooool


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

reality check, this is the no1 thread on the worlds most popular weed growing site, we re a fukin soap man cops must have tried and failed


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

anyone else hi as a cunt ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone else hi as a cunt ?


Nope, I'm working as per usual. I know what ur sayin about them noobs tho m8, I just don't bother with them at all, if folk are willing to humour them and answer there questions then so be it, if anyone's put at risk it's only them selfs, I'll be staying well clear, as u say u just never know. Ask urself one question.....have u anything to gain from them......most likely not so fuck them


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

no i'm sober and having a pretty stressful day. when this little polish fucker gets back i'll be doing a few vapes maybe even a joint to take the edge off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What u talking bout I said u wee one of the few who still hazed the fuckers too,
> Or u on bout me not being into my dead chicks?


Wait, ur not into dead chick?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Nope, I'm working as per usual. I know what ur sayin about them noobs tho m8, I just don't bother with them at all, if folk are willing to humour them and answer there questions then so be it, if anyone's put at risk it's only them selfs, I'll be staying well clear, as u say u just never know. Ask urself one question.....have u anything to gain from them......most likely not so fuck them


exactly man, u know what a ballache and risk growing is why risk shite for cunts u dont know


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> exactly man, u know what a ballache and risk growing is why risk shite for cunts u dont know



tushay!!

hydro going postie soon matey, sent u a email but anwyays.

its fuuuukin boiling man, dont like it

24 here atm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> tushay!!
> 
> hydro going postie soon matey, sent u a email but anwyays.
> 
> ...


pissing down with rain here for a change


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> pissing down with rain here for a change



u lucky fucker


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

fucking boiling here, northerners getting a few rays? makes a change lol.

vaping in the sun isn't too bad, just wish i had a nicer setting lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> fucking boiling here, northerners getting a few rays? makes a change lol.
> 
> vaping in the sun isn't too bad, just wish i had a nicer setting lol




too hot here, zero airflow and blazing sun, i burnt in record time. neks swore as fuk, gotta go shop get sum bag of ice, doin sum buble later


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

then you will be the ice male! badum- tish. fuck i'm bored

got a ginger lad (well auburn lol) working with us, he got hammered yesterday and is covered up like an arab today.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone else hi as a cunt ?


Just having lunch, then its on, gonna get high as a muthafukka


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wait, ur not into dead chick?


Not unless its covered in batter and fried by the colonel, his secret blend of spices just does it for me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so ive hit the dmt, not gunna get disturbed for 5 hours, got a dead mate i wanna contact and d is the way forward on that score lmty, lol


hahah from hating necro to necromancy in one smoke lmfao.

yes i'm high as fook


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I stood my ground...for 5 mins, so she's got the new iPhone n I'll get my hash next week for sure n I'm setting up Sunday lol tbh I was already setting up Sunday n i was also getting the hash next week but it sounds like I kinda won when I mention those things


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Yay, forgot I put kief in the tpress last night so bish bash bosh bongs getting topped with hassssh


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

nice, not quite bonus hash imo cause you only put it in there last night but still what a result, hash bongs!.

just had a kush vape in the direct sun and it has hit me for 6, feel amazing, how is the dmt treating you zzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## Helpful Josh (Jul 11, 2014)

I am growing 4 plants outdoor. They are doing really good. *Anyone an idea what I can charge per gram when selling to a dutch coffee shop *(backdoor*)?* Or differently phrased: what is their mark up on a gram of weed? I was hoping I would get 4 euro per gram when selling or is it more?


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2014)

the level of fail is too high to comprehend.

josh help us out by fucking right off to where you came from!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Helpful Josh said:


> I am growing 4 plants outdoor. They are doing really good. *Anyone an idea what I can charge per gram when selling to a dutch coffee shop *(backdoor*)?* Or differently phrased: what is their mark up on a gram of weed? I was hoping I would get 4 euro per gram when selling or is it more?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

my viewing for tonight












Need for Speed 2014 HDRip x264 AC3-MiLLENiUM

http://thebootlegbay.com/search/Need for Speed 2014 HDRip x264 AC3-MiLLENiUM/0/99/0


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 11, 2014)

++++++++++++


IC3M4L3 said:


> my viewing for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let us know what you think of it please
is it worth the watch ?
whats everyone saying this sunny afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

You should listen to ghb he's a really good grower


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my viewing for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok mate but not a patch on fast and furious films, I watched it a cpl months ago when it 1st came out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You should listen to ghb he's a really good grower



well he has his moments. )


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

U gonna post some bud shots now that it's dried n trimmed?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 11, 2014)

Easy lads how we all doing? Imagine zedds on another planet by the look of that joint....gimme some lol......well I supped 2 bottles of henry Weston's cider on the way home from work and I'm pissed lol had to have a line to wake me up now in feel like partying lmao proper head mess.....gonna have a joint ti sort me out ...sae,Gaz,Rambo and ice I will send samples out Monday only got a few gram of billberry so I'll split it between ya and you tell me what u think of it got rxo to see and as well but don't think u gonna want any if that are you ice?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U gonna post some bud shots now that it's dried n trimmed?


U mean dried and half trimmed lol, I can slag the fuck outta it now that it's already on its way lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

If he doesn't post pics u have to hg


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If he doesn't post pics u have to hg


Ahh I dunno m8, wouldn't want to embarrass the poor fella......course I fuckin will lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

psycho killer, quarter oz buds, bone dry for percy.... nice


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331183376641&alt=web

Anyone interested in cutting there leccy down? Stick one of these to the side of ur meter and it cuts about 90% off ur use. Just gotta be smart on how u use it, better as well if ur meter is indoors so the cunts can't call and randomly check ur meter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Can't they tell when someone tampers with the meter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> psycho killer, quarter oz buds, bone dry for percy....View attachment 3200608 nice


Something like that will do ice lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331183376641&alt=web
> 
> Anyone interested in cutting there leccy down? Stick one of these to the side of ur meter and it cuts about 90% off ur use. Just gotta be smart on how u use it, better as well if ur meter is indoors so the cunts can't call and randomly check ur meter.


most of the meters over here use plastic dials for that very reason


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3200574


u a paedo?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can't they tell when someone tampers with the meter?


Here they can tell that ur leccy has dropped but they can't tell u have tampered with it with these, u can just put it on and take it off again. Well worth it tho if u have ur meter inside ur house, once they really catch on to u just take it off before they call to read ur meter. Half the cunts over here are using them, I know an electrician that has wired a load of electric heaters round his house, he's been using one for about a year so he hasn't had to buy oil for that time lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Here they can tell that ur leccy has dropped but they can't tell u have tampered with it with these, u can just put it on and take it off again. Well worth it tho if u have ur meter inside ur house, once they really catch on to u just take it off before they call to read ur meter. Half the cunts over here are using them, I know an electrician that has wired a load of electric heaters round his house, he's been using one for about a year so he hasn't had to buy oil for that time lol


is there any thing on the web explainin it mate?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is there any thing on the web explainin it mate?


I haven't looked m8, a couple of guys have now mentioned them to me, folk are sellin them for 40 quid but the guy sent me that link to where he buys them. Bouta be something on the web about them if ye search, goina have a quick search now and see


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I haven't looked m8, a couple of guys have now mentioned them to me, folk are sellin them for 40 quid but the guy sent me that link to where he buys them. Bouta be something on the web about them if ye search, goina have a quick search now and see


ive actually got one but didnt know about this use, fuk me are they strong magnets, u get 2 of them and they can jump across spaces and smash each other to fuck...fascinating


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive actually got one but didnt know about this use, fuk me are they strong magnets, u get 2 of them and they can jump across spaces and smash each other to fuck...fascinating


Tbh zeddd I haven't even seen one, but I'm pretty certain they do work. The guy I was talking to today about them was sayin these ones I think are two positive sides, meaning they stick together. He says he had one in each hand and they pulled his hands together kinda catching his finger in the middle and near took it off lol. I need to try and get a pic off him of where exactly u stick it on the meter, won't see him now till Monday tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

@zeddd, they might work well for u, because u rang the leccy company and told them u would be using a lot of leccy, if these magnets cut urs down to a regular household or near it u could ring them again and just let them know and keep the magnet on. As I say u just need to be smart on the way u use them, one guy I know says he puts his on when he gets in from work, does his cooking, all his washing and shit and then just takes it off again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

heres sum hash me n dub just done, well mainly him but from the trim of my 3, few buds in ther too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

christ cycling 7 miles after a half of proper and 6 pints nearly fucking killed me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ cycling 7 miles after a half of proper and 6 pints nearly fucking killed me.



LOL

id have been fucked getting ther let alone ay bak


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2014)

i've sweat me high off which is a bastard but meh. onto the booze n blues now. might trim if i can be arsed in a bit but doubt it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Evening gents, well its Friday so I dont need to feel as bad about drinking, so got a load of stella in for 2nite, gd times, gotta go feed the girls soon tho then ill start getting fucked up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Rambo found something that might interest u, no more spoons breakfasts lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Rambo found something that might interest u, no more spoons breakfasts lol
> View attachment 3200677



lmao, u seen tha alcohol powder? sae posted boot it

i got sum lovely looking hash, got more than i thought, hate having to split it with dub tho,lol tight as fuk me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lmao, u seen tha alcohol powder? sae posted boot it
> 
> i got sum lovely looking hash, got more than i thought, hate having to split it with dub tho,lol tight as fuk me


Yeah, we know lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Aye that alcohol powder looks the business, wouldn't mind a blast at that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Exo, day 32


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jakes dream, day 32, smells more like blueberries every day I check it, fucking lovely,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

that jakes from seed gary?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dog, day 32, poor development still on this one, has got some heat stress and a sligjt burn on top cola so ive moved her to other side of tent so shes not direct undr light now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that jakes from seed gary?


Yeah mate was a seed, was in my freebies from BB last year, was named, Deep blue x Engineers dream, but ive been informed it was finally named Jakes dream.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

very much the same as my dog im on day 41 now, nrly a week in on the pk, its got the 600 all to herself,,, u noticed very ridgy leaves?



Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate was a seed, was in my freebies from BB last year, was named, Deep blue x Engineers dream, but ive been informed it was finally named Jakes dream.



yeh thought so,seed piss all over clones well the clone onllies they do, first gen clones do as good then i think yeild goes down for sure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> very much the same as my dog im on day 41 now, nrly a week in on the pk, its got the 600 all to herself,,, u noticed very ridgy leaves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mate ive got nice fat indica leaves mate they are fat as fuck, wish the buds were the same


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got my new filter, 5" Rhino Pro...absolute beast of a thing, you could quite easily batter a Rhino to death with it( Handy recycling tip for all our African watchers), also picked up a 16" floorstanding fan to replace my 2 6"clip on fans, gonna get em all fitted tomorrow when lil un is out, should finally sort the smell out once n for all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just got my new filter, 5" Rhino Pro...absolute beast of a thing, you could quite easily batter a Rhino to death with it( Handy recycling tip for all our African watchers), also picked up a 16" floorstanding fan to replace my 2 6"clip on fans, gonna get em all fitted tomorrow when lil un is out, should finally sort the smell out once n for all



cool man i bet getting the 5" saved u a buk rather than the 6" 

i like themclip on fans, im gunna get a few more, watch the 16" ones mate u can and will get lots of windburn... and i doubt ud get it higher than number 1 setting, end up with a coco storm

i have to swap out my inlet for 6" tomorrow wat a complete fucking pain considering it in the apexof my roof and thas like 10ft, dont fancy balencing act in loft like


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool man i bet getting the 5" saved u a buk rather than the 6"
> 
> i like themclip on fans, im gunna get a few more, watch the 16" ones mate u can and will get lots of windburn... and i doubt ud get it higher than number 1 setting, end up with a coco storm
> 
> i have to swap out my inlet for 6" tomorrow wat a complete fucking pain considering it in the apexof my roof and thas like 10ft, dont fancy balencing act in loft like


Clip on fans are shite mate, ive hd a load and they always burn out within a cpl months, ur best bet if u dont do what sae did and get a big standing fan, is to get a few small desk fans, remove the base and then use tie straps to attach them to ur tent poles, they last a lot longer that way than the clip ons


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2014)

i used to use a 4 inch inline fan to blow shit about, now i got an 8 inch fresh air intake and it causes a breeze in the tent, gotta get stale air fuked off imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool man i bet getting the 5" saved u a buk rather than the 6"
> 
> i like themclip on fans, im gunna get a few more, watch the 16" ones mate u can and will get lots of windburn... and i doubt ud get it higher than number 1 setting, end up with a coco storm
> 
> i have to swap out my inlet for 6" tomorrow wat a complete fucking pain considering it in the apexof my roof and thas like 10ft, dont fancy balencing act in loft like


Are 4 to 6 inch ducting reducers of any use to you?

An believe it or not only aa tenner difference between a 5 n 6 inch rhino pro


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Clip on fans are shite mate, ive hd a load and they always burn out within a cpl months, ur best bet if u dont do what sae did and get a big standing fan, is to get a few small desk fans, remove the base and then use tie straps to attach them to ur tent poles, they last a lot longer that way than the clip ons


Yeah thats one of the things i was looking at doing but it was £17.99 for a 12" desk fan or 14.99 for a 16 inch freestanding jobby lol, im not gonna argue, bigger one for cheaper it is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 11, 2014)

if yor floor is wooden sae then dont bother with the 2 legs just screw it down with the leg screw holes, thats what i do eevrytime, na bovva


and gary never had any problems with them fans, i like them urely for between the light and top fo the canopy, ofc i still use my 16"


gotta get the inlet done tomorrowget these temps sorte donce and for all, i know exakly whats wrong.

that insulated ductings wellqwiet, i mean even at the outlet vent its qwiet as fuk now


just sitting down to beef chili wit rice and burrito


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i used to use a 4 inch inline fan to blow shit about, now i got an 8 inch fresh air intake and it causes a breeze in the tent, gotta get stale air fuked off imo


I got a 4" inline for intake and 2 12 inch desk fans strapped into the tent, its pretty breezy in there as well lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3200732


@WisdomFarmer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3200732


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

im glad im not new and have to deal with you gboy lmao your a hazing master lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im glad im not new and have to deal with you gboy lmao your a hazing master lol


Lmao I learned from the best mate, that guy Sambo was a legend at noob hazings, but the old ginger fuckers went soft in his old age, 
I just like to infuse images into the hazing as well as u know they say a pic says a thousand words lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fuck sake speak o shit and it hits u in the face lol, the fuckers just liked my post,


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

from what i know gboy lol sambo was a fucking pisshead n would often not just haze noobs he would go for the most respected members cause noobs got boring that twat on the piss didnt no any limits n that was not cool so he retired lmao

just what i heard n that lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2014)

Are u feeling the love yet Gaza ? X


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> from what i know gboy lol sambo was a fucking pisshead n would often not just haze noobs he would go for the most respected members cause noobs got boring that twat on the piss didnt no any limits n that was not cool so he retired lmao
> 
> just what i heard n that lol


So very similar to yoursepf then mate lol, 
He needs to come out of retirement we all mis the good ol days, your never too old for this shit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Are u feeling the love yet Gaza ? X


Yeah as much as ur pony did cunt !


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So very similar to yoursepf then mate lol,
> He needs to come out of retirement we all mis the good ol days, your never too old for this shit


he use to wake up n have to apologise mate to people he got on with n liked but just cause they where respected members he had to have a pop to prove his drunken hazing skills, sambo is deffo retired lolol

liking them latest exo pics mate, can see ya getting the colour back good job sir.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> he use to wake up n have to apologise mate to people he got on with n liked but just cause they where respected members he had to have a pop to prove his drunken hazing skills, sambo is deffo retired lolol
> 
> liking them latest exo pics mate, can see ya getting the colour back good job sir.


Thanks mate the exo is on 8ml of biogrow, 6ml bloom, 6ml topmax, 2ml pk, and 2ml calmag, and thats her just getting her color back, but she is filling out fast now as well so im pretty happy bout that, the jakes dream looks like its gonna be a beast tho and yield double the exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fucking hell its quiet in here for a friday night, wheres everycunt at wh3n im pissed and in the wind up mood, , I see repax and sae lurking liking posts, cunts speak up what u all up to fuckers?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 11, 2014)

lol ive been trimming the last plant to keep up with demand and then tomorrow im fitting my new filter n fan and bringing yet another 3-4 plants over to replace it, gonna have a mix of about 20 in there, all BP n Exo an a single Blue Kush


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

Last day of work wot woot




....



...now I'm no drug nutritionist but he high as fuck


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

Morning reprobates, 

Well since u were all boring old codgers last night I ended up steaming then went upstairs woke tne wife up and filled her with my man milk, she #gotmilk.

Taking my puppy for her last vaccinations 2day and to get her microchipped otherwise I'd still be lying in my scratcher out cold lol.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning reprobates,
> 
> Well since u were all boring old codgers last night I ended up steaming then went upstairs woke tne wife up and filled her with my man milk, she #gotmilk.



dint know u had it in you, and tbh i would dare wake her, be like poking a wild bear with a stick. hahaha

igotta sort my inlets out today, not sumthing im relishing i tell yeh, but should put the end to my heat issues.

watchd that need for speed last night and it was orite, sum cheese obviously but yeh bravo!

not touched the hash yet.


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

how big is your bloom tent ice?, keep meaning to ask you, looks a weird shape to me, defo not an 8x4 anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> how big is your bloom tent ice?, keep meaning to ask you, looks a weird shape to me, defo not an 8x4 anyway



1.8(h)x0.65(d)x1.6(l)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Indoor-Portable-Grow-Tent-Bud-Dark-Green-Room-Silver-Mylar-Lined-Hydroponic-New-/110951001810?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item19d531eed2

a 2x wouldnt fit, im gunna be looking for a wider tent. infact il look now get one ordered, gunna


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

wouldn't you prefer a home made effort that fills the entire space than a black fucker that will have you cursing trying to put it together in a hot loft on yer jack.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> wouldn't you prefer a home made effort that fills the entire space than a black fucker that will have you cursing trying to put it together in a hot loft on yer jack.



yeh for sure! was thinking insulate the dwn bars and then i could have effectivly a traingle shaped room like we discussed

need to get this heat in check mate, i must have lost half my yeild last run due to the fucking heat.

failing that i thought about buying the matchin tent for what i have and fasten them togther side by side so it would dowble my flower space, 

fucking of the perpetual for now, just gunna do runs and maybe throw sum random 12-12 fs shit in ther.


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

you make more and more sense daily, that was my idea tbh, fuck a tent. a layer of 2" boards with this heavy duty white-black-white and you've got an insulated, reflective, wipe clean surface that is maximi*S*ing the space you have in the room. 

/\(that is one for yorkie)/\


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

What's happening fuckers??? Fucking bastarding iPhone screen just went last night, I've left in to get looked at, hopefully be fixed today tho for around 45 quid. Sitting here waiting on post ATM, fingers crossed the cunt lands today


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> you make more and more sense daily, that was my idea tbh, fuck a tent. a layer of 2" boards with this heavy duty white-black-white and you've got an insulated, reflective, wipe clean surface that is maximi*S*ing the space you have in the room.
> 
> /\(that is one for yorkie)/\



AHH THATS BETTER, i was para thinking was just gunna staple mylar down betwen teh rafters i was like huh? now u mention the 2" stuff yeh fo sure!

@Hydrogrow123 CUNT, i hope it dont land,, talking smack bowt my shit with relax,,, yeeehhh i saw it! CUNT.

lol... garunteed before 1pm u got the tracking number yeh/?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AHH THATS BETTER, i was para thinking was just gunna staple mylar down betwen teh rafters i was like huh? now u mention the 2" stuff yeh fo sure!
> 
> @Hydrogrow123 CUNT, i hope it dont land,, talking smack bowt my shit with relax,,, yeeehhh i saw it! CUNT.
> 
> lol... garunteed before 1pm u got the tracking number yeh/?


Lol, I thought u would have bit sooner ffs. Aye I've the tracking number in my phone thats in gettinnfixed so can't check it yet, I'll sit it out till one anyway


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

on the vertical beams is it 400mm or 600m centres? if 600 the boards will fit between the joist which is even better.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> on the vertical beams is it 400mm or 600m centres? if 600 the boards will fit between the joist which is even better.


600m centres, must be a fuckin big house at that lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

it's one of those new eco builds lol scrimping on timber is a way to go


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's one of those new eco builds lol scrimping on timber is a way to go


I'd say his roof is probably 400mm centres, 600mm centres isok for walls and that but roofs usually 400mm centres. Buy 8" x 4" sheets of insulation and IP them into 400mmstrips


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Aww I'm obviously only jelly jell jell of your mad skills lol 


IC3M4L3 said:


> AHH THATS BETTER, i was para thinking was just gunna staple mylar down betwen teh rafters i was like huh? now u mention the 2" stuff yeh fo sure!
> 
> @Hydrogrow123 CUNT, i hope it dont land,, talking smack bowt my shit with relax,,, yeeehhh i saw it! CUNT.
> 
> lol... garunteed before 1pm u got the tracking number yeh/?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## jinkyj (Jul 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3201230 View attachment 3201231


That's a wee cracker gaz.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> on the vertical beams is it 400mm or 600m centres? if 600 the boards will fit between the joist which is even better.



yeh 60cm

just been up and set the 6" inlet for the veg tent, within 2 mins it had dropped 3 degrees so il see later


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

sweet, these flat roof boards will fit a dream, they are better than foil facers for acoustics and when they have the mylar on they reflect light better too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> sweet, these flat roof boards will fit a dream, they are better than foil facers for acoustics and when they have the mylar on they reflect light better too.


err okey dokey  i managed to get 8ftx2ft boards up ther for the floor like?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

Alright lads . What you thinks up with these leaves? Not got mites or anything else 100% as ive checked n checked under a scope. Could it be heat stress as its affecting quite a few plants at various leafs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

@ic3, I think I'm waitin on something tht ain't comin today, apparently there's no post in N.I today cos it's the 12th July, I wonder if that goes for SD as well. Well another hour to wait and if it doesn't come it'll be Tuesday cos Mondays a bank holiday, fuckin Royal Mail wankers


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Alright lads . What you thinks up with these leaves? Not got mites or anything else 100% as ive checked n checked under a scope. Could it be heat stress as its affecting quite a few plants at various leafs


You realise theres not a picture right? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You realise theres not a picture right? lol


i do realise , i also realise im going to smash my phone into little pieces ,as ive been trying to attach a pic for last 20 min and it wont fucking work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Aww she's a confident lil one gary


RobbieP said:


> i do realise , i also realise im going to smash my phone into little pieces ,as ive been trying to attach a pic for last 20 min and it wont fucking work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lol


So this is the angry little robbie rambo was referring to lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

Thats the mild robbie lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

Heres the fuckin pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Still can't see the pic robbie, shows up as a damaged link

Just messing lol 
Gonna germ some seeds when I get home n get the tent up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww she's a confident lil one gary
> 
> So this is the angry little robbie rambo was referring to lol


Yeah shes confident lol shes got a fucking attitude for her age, tell her off and she just barks back at me lol, shes starting to get big now tho, thats her at least doubled in size in the 4 weeks ive had her,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah shes confident lol shes got a fucking attitude for her age, tell her off and she just barks back at me lol, shes starting to get big now tho, thats her at least doubled in size in the 4 weeks ive had her,


How's she taking to the other dogs n kids?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Heres the fuckin pic








looks like something eating the leaves as opposed to a def or over fert

got any pics of the underside of the leaf?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's she taking to the other dogs n kids?


She gets on great with my other dog, rolls around playing and chewing fuck outta him lol he always backs down to her and knows to be gentle so makes things easier for me, shes pretty gd with the cats as well but ive not let her near the new kittens yet just to be safe,

With the kids shes ok still likes to chew their hands and feet but not in a nasty way shes just playful, but we are stopping it just need the kids to be a bit firmer with her,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Heres the fuckin pic


The silvery bits on the leaves make it look like it could be thrips, but im not 100% sure, have a good look at the leaves including the undersides and see if u can spot any moving about,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2014)

Also robbie, it may just be the camera angle but what is it in the red circle? looks too round for anything a plant might kick out, almost looks like a caterpillar lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3201243


God damn it Gary I want a new dog now lol shes fucking adorable mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

yeh does look sumthing buggy, robbie,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also robbie, it may just be the camera angle but what is it in the red circle? looks too round for anything a plant might kick out, almost looks like a caterpillar lol
> View attachment 3201245


If you look carefully at the bottom to middle right you'll see a red circle or in Latin 
Circulus rubern it's been linked to countless plant related problems, here is an example...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you look carefully at the bottom to middle right you'll see a red circle or in Latin
> Circulus rubern it's been linked to countless plant related problems, here is an example...



loks like a supercropping knuckle to me


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> loks like a supercropping knuckle to me


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

it's thrips robbie, about the fifth time i've diagnosed it for the people in here, ffs .

noooooobs!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

hang on has relax just fucking schooled me/?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hang on has relax just fucking schooled me/?


You're proof no amount of schooling will help u lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's thrips robbie, about the fifth time i've diagnosed it for the people in here, ffs .
> 
> noooooobs!


Beat u to it this time g, I said thrips a few posts back


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2014)

Fuck thrips I wanna know what is contained within the Marauding Red Ring Of Plague


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

Theres not any thrips , mites or anything . Ive had them under my scope and there is 100% no insects


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

All my seedlings or clones get it until there well established and potted up in next size pots then it clears. Thats why im wondering if heat stress. Anyone know what heat stress looks like?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

There is also the odd fungus gnat knocking about. Anyone know what gnat larvae damage looks like?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> All my seedlings or clones get it until there well established and potted up in next size pots then it clears. Thats why im wondering if heat stress. Anyone know what heat stress looks like?



i been clocking 36 in veg and over 30 regular and havent got any burns on my leaves like that


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

Dunno mate. Only seems to be the ones that are under the floros aswell


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 12, 2014)

So what was it in the red ring ffs?


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 12, 2014)

had same problem myself mine was thrips as already suggested but this stuff worked also treatment for recoloring damaged leaves mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

ITS NOT THRIPS lol

what red ring? Theres a deformed leaf thingy on that pic where I fimmed it and crushed the leaf


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Goodbye vapes at work lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd say his roof is probably 400mm centres, 600mm centres isok for walls and that but roofs usually 400mm centres. Buy 8" x 4" sheets of insulation and IP them into 400mmstrips


fuk knows what that means but i want some too now


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you look carefully at the bottom to middle right you'll see a red circle or in Latin
> Circulus rubern it's been linked to countless plant related problems, here is an example...


 its circulus ruber


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk knows what that means but i want some too now


Lol, fuckin makes perfect since.....bar the odd spelling mistake


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its circulus ruber


Looks like what ic3 said, a knuckle formed from super cropping imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

赤い円, afternoon all, women eh


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

robbie, face it lad, you got thrips, nothing to be ashamed about, admitting you have them is the first step on the road to recovery.

you must be a blind muthafucka if you can't see the little white wormy things on your ladies, you probably don't notice them on the hps plants because they grow so much faster, they have more chance to take hold in the flouro light because they can get about the plant easier.













and sae that is just a new leaf pointing up or "praying" you can see the elongated leaf does look kind of tubular, again if you are hard of sight like robbie


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

fucks sake


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks like what ic3 said, a knuckle formed from super cropping imo


Yeah was acting all smug n shit lol brilliant haha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

some of us are awake lol, Robbie P got thrips in da house woot woot, no point denying it bro we all get a dose from time to time u filthy cunt lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

I do not have fucking thrips I have a scope lol theres fuck all there ill take scope pics for you all if it makes u happy lol ... now stop going on about bullshit thrips n try n think of sumit else


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I do not have fucking thrips I have a scope lol theres fuck all there ill take scope pics for you all if it makes u happy lol ... now stop going on about bullshit thrips n try n think of sumit else


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looks like what ic3 said, a knuckle formed from super cropping imo



see i know this shit!


the fairy land#/?

fucking hot hot hot today, done my 6" inlet and fuckers still 32 lights off lol FUKSAKE, but i havent put the 6" extractor on yet still runing the 2x5" so thats my fault just gotta sort out the logistics of outletting it, i feel a second vent cover in bathroom cummin LOL,so glad i got downstiars bog too so nobody needs to go upstairs.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> see i know this shit!
> 
> 
> the fairy land#/?
> ...


No m8 not today, think its looking like Tuesday cos no post Monday either ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8 not today, think its looking like Tuesday cos no post Monday either ffs



oh holy mary mother of god. i wish i hadent just shoved it in a bubble envelope now,




and they ARE 60CM i fucking measured n shit,like,with a tapemeasure n that!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh holy mary mother of god. i wish i hadent just shoved it in a bubble envelope now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they would have still done SD today, seems not. You'd think the twat in the post office would have told u before they took ur cash lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just in a bubble envelope??? Ghb must be rubbing off on ye lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Lolololol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lolololol


So u officially a layabout now relax? See what this place has done to u lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So u officially a layabout now relax? See what this place has done to u lol


I was actually offered another job today but I dunno if I'll take it. I've always done as many free courses as I can when unemployed so I might get on top of that n I'll be setting up tomorrow doing a seed run regs 3 of each n pick the best fem of each reg(fireball,cheese suprise and deepbluexliver) and a few fems lsd, critical kush n a fem cheese (freebie) oh n I've an auto I might throw in white window


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2014)

preach zedd, they are a part of my garden they come with the plants ffs.

robbie if this guy can get thrips anyone can


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was actually offered another job today but I dunno if I'll take it. I've always done as many free courses as I can when unemployed so I might get on top of that n I'll be setting up tomorrow doing a seed run regs 3 of each n pick the best fem of each reg(fireball,cheese suprise and deepbluexliver) and a few fems lsd, critical kush n a fem cheese (freebie) oh n I've an auto I might throw in white window


Aye yous can do loads a free course down there, good ones too. You'll be glad to get set back up, u not moving for a while then?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

so i bin experimenting with the neo magnet, there is a pull when u put it next to the spinny bit but the smart meter dont register a drop, mebbe the smart meter regs the leccy b4 it hits the spin meter idk but summin is happening just not quite what i want


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

bill is 400 pm btw not funny


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so i bin experimenting with the neo magnet, there is a pull when u put it next to the spinny bit but the smart meter dont register a drop, mebbe the smart meter regs the leccy b4 it hits the spin meter idk but summin is happening just not quite what i want


Lol, I'll get a pic off where it goes next week, see if urs is any way similar. U just randomly stick in it to our meter aye lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bill is 400 pm btw not funny


Mines 40 a week which ain't too bad, 3 600ws and all the fans and pumps. Be nice for u to get that magnet workin


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 12, 2014)

@robbie , Thripps, or damage left by said Thripps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye yous can do loads a free course down there, good ones too. You'll be glad to get set back up, u not moving for a while then?


Yeah was gonna do a truck driving one...since its free but whatever I can get into I'll be happy. Well were still looking that's why it's seed run so if anything has to be destroyed it won't be a major loss n I'll be sure to hassle eveyone for clones once we move n i can permanently setup my perpetual..yessss


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah was gonna do a truck driving one...since its free but whatever I can get into I'll be happy. Well were still looking that's why it's seed run so if anything has to be destroyed it won't be a major loss n I'll be sure to hassle eveyone for clones once we move n i can permanently setup my perpetual..yessss


I was working with a lad down south, he was signing as well and do in some new test things u need for lorry driving, like some health and safety shite lol. Aye if ur looking any psycho cuts then hit me up like I said, or zeddds lemon


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

they ARE NOT THRIPS, but yet they are, dust the fukkers with DE, ask ice he knows what i mean


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @robbie , Thripps, or damage left by said Thripps View attachment 3201453


so who the fuk r u and what do u want?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just in a bubble envelope??? Ghb must be rubbing off on ye lol


lol

na dint smell of shit, more ductpe than u can shake a stik it



zeddd said:


> they ARE NOT THRIPS, but yet they are, dust the fukkers with DE, ask ice he knows what i mean


yeh diamontesuesueusueusuuesuueusueusueusu earth, amazing shit, even cures the clap! rub evenly on each clem


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I was working with a lad down south, he was signing as well and do in some new test things u need for lorry driving, like some health and safety shite lol. Aye if ur looking any psycho cuts then hit me up like I said, or zeddds lemon


I'll be sure to take you up on that bud.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so who the fuk r u and what do u want?


Been wondering the same thing myself, had a suspicion it was Baz but im not sure now,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

AND, the magnets will only work on the older style spin meter with the metal disk, obviously it slows it down from spinning therby giving a lower reading 
when it comes to the meter readin,

of if it was to work on a digi meter id say it would effectvily emp (weak) the epu inside ad fuk it up but im leaning toward sthe first explanation

it aint that hard to work out the logic on that one

must have been teh diamonteseuesueusuesuueusuueusues earth i just sprinkled on me cornflakes


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AND, the magnets will only work on the older style spin meter with the metal disk, obviously it slows it down from spinning therby giving a lower reading
> when it comes to the meter readin,
> 
> of if it was to work on a digi meter id say it would effectvily emp (weak) the epu inside ad fuk it up but im leaning toward sthe first explanation
> ...


Well whatever the metres are we have over here the work on them, I think one of the lads telling me about his lives in a new enough house he built....I'll know more if I get a PIC of one on


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

weird how it works on stainless, must be some weird shit like this, aluminium or copper


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

this is my favourite weird shit when it comes to materials https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBdhsXl088


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> preach zedd, they are a part of my garden they come with the plants ffs.
> 
> robbie if this guy can get thrips anyone can


IM not saying I cant get thrips im saying I dont have them now. There not exactly hard to see lol.... I have checked WITH A SCOPE. Its the odd leaf on a few dif veg plants then it stops once in flower tent ..... ffs what more do I need to do for you to listen. Forget it ill figure it out myself ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 12, 2014)

ANd you are ?


WisdomFarmer said:


> @robbie , Thripps, or damage left by said Thripps View attachment 3201453


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

He has a point wisdomface


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaysus lads it's fucking slow in here



Right, truth or dare lads lmao lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so who the fuk r u and what do u want?


A nobody , I want nothing Mr Z. Just lurking , meby chipping in now & again if granted .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus lads it's fucking slow in here
> 
> 
> 
> Right, truth or dare lads lmao lol


I dare you to find a white bloke in Bradford


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Heres the fuckin pic


You're pic Rob,
   
Thrip damage pic. . .

, not saying u got em now, but they been there


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2014)

vaping some exo and really tasting the alfalfa which is hard to decribe but a baked choclate cake with banana cream sorta flav mixed in with all the cheesyness and spice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> vaping some exo and really tasting the alfalfa which is hard to decribe but a baked choclate cake with banana cream sorta flav mixed in with all the cheesyness and spice



urgh, m sik to the fucking death of exo

im sat smoking sum livers/exo hash, playing the last of us

niiice

the livers part.


----------



## shadygrower (Jul 12, 2014)

Bit random but what happens if i actually get reported for growing weed will they just instantly raid my house? 

Basically the guy who is doing it with me (he lives with me) told his sister and shes going to report it to the police and that apparently i own a gun which i dont

Am i best just to kill them and dump all the expensive equipment or keep them i dont want to go down for growing 11 baby seedlings


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

shadygrower said:


> Bit random but what happens if i actually get reported for growing weed will they just instantly raid my house?
> 
> Basically the guy who is doing it with me (he lives with me) told his sister and shes going to report it to the police and that apparently i own a gun which i dont
> 
> Am i best just to kill them and dump all the expensive equipment or keep them i dont want to go down for growing 11 baby seedlings


----------



## shadygrower (Jul 12, 2014)

was waiting for that but seriously i am genuinely in this shitty problem


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 12, 2014)

shadygrower said:


> was waiting for that but seriously i am genuinely in this shitty problem



the gun reports gunna get action NOT the weed, get rid of everything weed related or drug related and put a tinfoil hat on. no shit, NOW!


----------



## shadygrower (Jul 12, 2014)

does a ballast a grow tent count or can i not claim i was gonna grow some then else?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 12, 2014)

shadygrower said:


> does a ballast a grow tent count or can i not claim i was gonna grow some then else?


You still on here wasting time, get that shit out before the armed response unit land looking for a gun


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 12, 2014)

shadygrower said:


> does a ballast a grow tent count or can i not claim i was gonna grow some then else?


----------



## zVice (Jul 12, 2014)

Get a gun....,


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 13, 2014)

Flipped the 5 exo yestarday they are looking good . Let the fun begin. 

Also move 1 phsyco & 3exo into the veg tent under the 400w


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

shadygrower said:


> Bit random but what happens if i actually get reported for growing weed will they just instantly raid my house?
> 
> Basically the guy who is doing it with me (he lives with me) told his sister and shes going to report it to the police and that apparently i own a gun which i dont
> 
> Am i best just to kill them and dump all the expensive equipment or keep them i dont want to go down for growing 11 baby seedlings


probably in a world of shit now, thought vice s advice most logical loool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

zVice said:


> Get a gun....,



yeh a big fuckoff shiny one!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 13, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Morning rimmer.


Gonna be setting up today at some stage thank fuck n a certain family members going to America for a month so I've a place to safely order the hash when I do setup.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

This any good?, was thinking of starting propper on extracts....http://www.amazon.co.uk/stainless-steel-degassing-vacuum-chamber/dp/B00JRA2NEU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=03SM2EQ926AQMMER1N6J


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Thought you weren't keen on concentrates? Remember when I was window shopping for em the cheapest I'd managed to find were on amazon


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 13, 2014)

So what strains you gonna be running then if ur getting set up?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought you weren't keen on concentrates? Remember when I was window shopping for em the cheapest I'd managed to find were on amazon


the market in future will be extracts as is happening in US, wanna experiment cos i get a shit ton of trim, dont want it for myself except a taste but theres money in trim


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

And you do have an extract add on for your vape....would be a shame not to put it to good use lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So what strains you gonna be running then if ur getting set up?


Well I'll be doing 3 of each of these regs n keeping the best of each..fireball,cheese suprise and deep blue x liver n I'll be doing a few fems lsd critical kush n a fem freebie cheese dinafem n i might throw in another freebie a white widow auto but not 100% on that yet


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 13, 2014)

Your right zedd bho has taken off insanely in the U.S and its catching on over here...look for the "vac it pro" on eBay theres a few otheres as well with similar names all specifically made for purging oil....I have seen it heat purged tho strait to honeycomb which makes me think do u even need a vac chamber? 
Anyway morning geezers how are we all?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Germinated em there so I'd have to setup today...or maybe tomorrow lol left out the freebie cheese n auto but.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Germinated em there so I'd have to setup today...or maybe tomorrow lol left out the freebie cheese n auto but.



im gunna get sum autos for the fuk of it and throw em in y flower tent in 9 litre pots throught my grows since im fucking the perp of more more plants in 1 never run them before

do i need auto specific nutraints?lol


thank fuk for the rain and cooler weather yeeehaaaa


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im gunna get sum autos for the fuk of it and throw em in y flower tent in 9 litre pots throught my grows since im fucking the perp of more more plants in 1 never run them before
> 
> do i need auto specific nutraints?lol
> 
> ...


mate ive got a pack of autos sitting here doing nothing if ya wanna trade something for em? normally id just give em to ya but they dont belong to me lol, they are a mates so at least gotta give him summat for em lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im gunna get sum autos for the fuk of it and throw em in y flower tent in 9 litre pots throught my grows since im fucking the perp of more more plants in 1 never run them before
> 
> do i need auto specific nutraints?lol
> 
> ...


dont autos need 18 hours light throughout ?

your flower tent on 12/12 ?

just thinkin out loud .

hows everyone hanging today sunday cum down an all


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

ok a question if anyone can advise

ive been growing out 40 seeds i chose a mother but since flowering one of the plants in flower is really standing out 5 weeks in frosty as shit and buds are almost double what the others are is it too late to take a clone and reveg to use as a mother as i really can tell the one is superior to the others ?

ive read about monster cropping but like i said am looking to use as a mother


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> mate ive got a pack of autos sitting here doing nothing if ya wanna trade something for em? normally id just give em to ya but they dont belong to me lol, they are a mates so at least gotta give him summat for em lmao



yeh il sort summert out.

seems with autos the longer u have the lights on the more you yeild, BUT if its just a fuk of it thing throught the flower i aint relly that bothered.



Thc247 said:


> ok a question if anyone can advise
> 
> ive been growing out 40 seeds i chose a mother but since flowering one of the plants in flower is really standing out 5 weeks in frosty as shit and buds are almost double what the others are is it too late to take a clone and reveg to use as a mother as i really can tell the one is superior to the others ?
> 
> ive read about monster cropping but like i said am looking to use as a mother


u can either take her out of flower and put her bak in veg OR flower her owt and then at harvest cut the buds form teh plantwithout pulling it, leaving leaves too and reveg her, eitherway ur looking at a month at least before she settles bak in


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh il sort summert out.
> 
> seems with autos the longer u have the lights on the more you yeild, BUT if its just a fuk of it thing throught the flower i aint relly that bothered.
> 
> ...


thanks for reply 
is there a difference in taking a cut or re-vegging the plant will taking a cut make it monster crop compared to re-vegging ?
i just want a mother ov this one love everything about how she has turned out so far .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3201991
> Well I'll be doing 3 of each of these regs n keeping the best of each..fireball,cheese suprise and deep blue x liver n I'll be doing a few fems lsd critical kush n a fem freebie cheese dinafem n i might throw in another freebie a white widow auto but not 100% on that yet


why would ya look at that IC3! Relax ordered off BB and got some fireballs free!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> thanks for reply
> is there a difference in taking a cut or re-vegging the plant will taking a cut make it monster crop compared to re-vegging ?
> i just want a mother ov this one love everything about how she has turned out so far .



never heard of moster crop, seems like a amercian thing to me

anwyays.

err i have never revegged from a finished plant but i have revegged a flowering plant, all the buds disssapear n wither away leaving it bak in a veg state.

eiherway takes a while, depends how much u want it.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> why would ya look at that IC3! Relax ordered off BB and got some fireballs free!


tushay fukface,

haha seems i already have sum, got blue pit here in veg now too.

slowley but sureley going thru your catalogue.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> never heard of moster crop, seems like a amercian thing to me
> 
> anwyays.
> 
> ...


nice one think i will be switching it back to veg as flower tent is kinda cramped up now too could do with the space lol

thanks
*IC3M4L3*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

thats only what i would do if i was in your situation, others may varie, 

do your own thing.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> thats only what i would do if i was in your situation, others may varie,
> 
> do your own thing.


thanks anyone else any advice ?
i was gonna take cutting and try root an reveg


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> dont autos need 18 hours light throughout ?
> 
> your flower tent on 12/12 ?
> 
> ...


U can grow auto on 24hr light, 18 hrs or 12 hrs, u will yield more the longer the lights on tho, I have done some autos in the past that I got free with reg seeds, I normally stick em in to veg with the rest and flip the autos to 12/12 with the regs, still normally pull at least 2 or more oz per auto plant,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> thanks anyone else any advice ?
> i was gonna take cutting and try root an reveg


A cutting took during flower will root and start to reveg a lot faster than a finished plant that u try to reveg,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't eat the yellow snow


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

yes they come with a mesh for oils gotta be the way to go,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

There is a market for i will always prefer a nice fat blunt or bong.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

just put 3 plants thru the spinpro, slowed down the turns And less smell of lawn,all that tiny shit is now micro buds and will be sold, things already paid for itself with extra sellable yield....nice


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just put 3 plants thru the spinpro, slowed down the turns And less smell of lawn,all that tiny shit is now micro buds and will be sold, things already paid for itself with extra sellable yield....nice


Do u put them through the spinPro wet then just stick them on a rack to dry then?
I've this psychosis vegged up nice and big now zeddd, just took ten clones off it and you'd hardly think shed been touched. Any ideas on the best way to keep a mother smallish??


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2014)

cfl lighting and regular cutting sessions, i had a mother for 2 years doing this.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> cfl lighting and regular cutting sessions, i had a mother for 2 years doing this.


Aye I'm going have to get a cfl for them, there under a 400w ATM in dwc pots. The dwc pots arent goina help but I need to be able to leave them for a week or so at a time so not much choice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I'm going have to get a cfl for them, there under a 400w ATM in dwc pots. The dwc pots arent goina help but I need to be able to leave them for a week or so at a time so not much choice


keep the mother in soil or coco and small pots, like u say dwc aint gunna help keep her big, or just flower her and keep 1 cut each time to veg up and mother.

i just redone my bubbbler today, takin cuts later.
v2 new and improved.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> keep the mother in soil or coco and small pots, like u say dwc aint gunna help keep her big, or just flower her and keep 1 cut each time to veg up and mother.
> 
> i just redone my bubbbler today, takin cuts later.
> v2 new and improved.


Keep in soil or coco??? What part of needing to be able to leave them for a week or two didn't u get?? Also my flower tent has just enough room for my 9 pot system so I won't be flowering these mothers, propbly just dump it and replace with new clones when it gets too big


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Keep in soil or coco??? What part of needing to be able to leave them for a week or two didn't u get?? Also my flower tent has just enough room for my 9 pot system so I won't be flowering these mothers, propbly just dump it and replace with new clones when it gets too big



drip feeder fukface, it aint rocket science,

OH get your old mother guy to look after em, he did a GRAND job last time innit bludclot?

and a plants never to big to flower.  lenty of land in your country, just shot i outside sumwer.

my life is complete!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2014)

they can be ice, i won't be doing another run like the last one, 25oz a plant is good but the work involved aint for me!.

i also was able to leave these plants for up to a week at a time too, under 2400w of hps so anything is possible if you want it to happen enough


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Drip feed....can't be arsed

Get the old mother guy to look after them??, gtf that's why I have them now.

No Countryside where I am so that ain't an option

Ur life's complete??? A fucking mess if u ask me lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Drip feed....can't be arsed
> 
> Get the old mother guy to look after them??, gtf that's why I have them now.
> 
> ...



LOL
prolly

just kicked of with other neighbour cunts!


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2014)

you'll be moving again soon no doubt............
gyppo cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> you'll be moving again soon no doubt............
> gyppo cunt



na sum sket at the end, ano constant loud cars and staffy dog she dont care about leaing barking till 2am,constant barking, keeping kids up, dribing in the street at 50, bare in mind im in a small culdesac and kids play, fuk yeh ima kick off wen ther dogs tryin a rip me kids cat apart


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na sum sket at the end, ano constant loud cars and staffy dog she dont care about leaing barking till 2am,constant barking, keeping kids up, dribing in the street at 50, bare in mind im in a small culdesac and kids play, fuk yeh ima kick off wen ther dogs tryin a rip me kids cat apart


kill it....?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Do u put them through the spinPro wet then just stick them on a rack to dry then?
> I've this psychosis vegged up nice and big now zeddd, just took ten clones off it and you'd hardly think shed been touched. Any ideas on the best way to keep a mother smallish??


its all good, so u cut the plant pull off the fans and bigger shiz, cut buds onto wire and spin, like turning a living cow into finished burger with a few turns, easy fukin life lmty


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

oh yeah i got one o them net hanger thingies to dry out the bud


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2014)

sounds like a nood hood ice 

2 men can do a 20 lighter in a day, can you imagine doing that by hand?
i still haven't trimmed all my cheese, i'm the laziest cunt in the thread hands down


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

na ur not, i am,

and tbh its cheese, i couldnt be arsed either
fuk uuu


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

I still haven't setup my tent I'm so fucking lazy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I still haven't setup my tent I'm so fucking lazy


no grow plus no job......its only a matter of time man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

day 54 the lem


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

sativa type buds with the indica type whole branch colas, thanks chedz man


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no grow plus no job......its only a matter of time man


Yeah, until I getup n do it lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

G


Garybhoy11 said:


> U can grow auto on 24hr light, 18 hrs or 12 hrs, u will yield more the longer the lights on tho, I have done some autos in the past that I got free with reg seeds, I normally stick em in to veg with the rest and flip the autos to 12/12 with the regs, still normally pull at least 2 or more oz per auto plant,


i was unsure as hadnt dun auto's but makes sence


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> A cutting took during flower will root and start to reveg a lot faster than a finished plant that u try to reveg,


thanks thats what i was thinking origionally 

think i will take couple cuttings and if all else fails i will just reveg the slut


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Heres how the exo is looking 2nite, day 34 so will be 5 weeks 2morro,


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

the lemon and lime jones sat dom plant i got in the corner that i showed with defs is gonna yield anout 12 oz dry from seed in a 11 litre pot, stunning genetics, sat dom plant with heavy yields finishing from 9 weeks, stretches about 5x veg height so not for noobs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jakes dream day 34


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Heres how the exo is looking 2nite, day 34 so will be 5 weeks 2morro,
> View attachment 3202209 View attachment 3202212 View attachment 3202213


nice resin formation on those leaves gaz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dog, day 34, 
This has started improving since I moved her from directly under the light, now the buds are starting to fill out a bit, and its recovering well from the heat stress,


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2014)

the dog was always slow and steady for me once the stretch stopped, wait until you see how dense they get on you, fucking conkers!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2014)

for once the blurb is an understatement, fuk me does this perform http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/connoisseur-genetics-lemon-n-lime-jones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dog, day 34,
> This has started improving since I moved her from directly under the light, now the buds are starting to fill out a bit, and its recovering well from the heat stress,
> View attachment 3202216 View attachment 3202217



fuk me gary i been hitting 36 n shit early on without that them burns are fromthe light, u need a clip on fan to move the air between tube and tops,,,, i added that and i have a 600 about 3" above my 7 tops,
shes taking 1.75 litres of feed a day now on day 43.

the seedling i shot it to sex has shot up and is female, thanK GOD,! beanzboyz genetics so im deciding wether to put her bak in veg or grow her out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me gary i been hitting 36 n shit early on without that them burns are fromthe light, u need a clip on fan to move the air between tube and tops,,,, i added that and i have a 600 about 3" above my 7 tops,
> shes taking 1.75 litres of feed a day now on day 43.
> 
> the seedling i shot it to sex has shot up and is female, thanK GOD,! beanzboyz genetics so im deciding wether to put her bak in veg or grow her out


My temps are fine mate the burn on the dog was from it touching the light a few days ago, ive moved her from under light as shes too tall and now the main cola is higher than the light can go, since then shes pulled back excellent
Also I have 2 fans strapped into the tent blowing the air between cooltube and the tops of plants, remember my tent im using just npw is only 80cmx80cmx160, im strugling for space as it is with the 3 girls and lights and fans in there, and I got a small clon and seedling at the back im doing 12 12 from root and seed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My temps are fine mate the burn on the dog was from it touching the light a few days ago, ive moved her from under light as shes too tall and now the main cola is higher than the light can go, since then shes pulled back excellent
> Also I have 2 fans strapped into the tent blowing the air between cooltube and the tops of plants, remember my tent im using just npw is only 80cmx80cmx160, im strugling for space as it is with the 3 girls and lights and fans in there, and I got a small clon and seedling at the back im doing 12 12 from root and seed



ahh yeh i forget your in a small tent, so ur kinda overrun with the dog then.?

ive gotta buy another vent cover for the bathroom for the veg tent, then il be 6" outlet on that,,, even with 2 etractors and 6" inlet its all fucked reducing down to 4" but il remedy that.

i have a seedling in, just deciding wether to veg it bakup now i know shes a female.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> day 54 the lemView attachment 3202202


looks more like lem skunk then slh Imo....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> looks more like lem skunk then slh Imo....


Yeah says the milkman,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah says the milkman,



BABOOM TSK!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Goooooooal


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fuckin Germans !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Was about time they won something


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 13, 2014)

2 girls, no cup


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah id seen them 2 sassy lil numbers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah id seen them 2 sassy lil numbers



sassy lol, bet they dont even take it up the arse.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sassy lol, bet they dont even take it up the arse.


Not with that attitude they don't!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not with that attitude they don't!!


who needs attiude, dont ask bro just slam!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 14, 2014)

Morning fackers 
zee german facks take the trophy 
anyway....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> who needs attiude, dont ask bro just slam!


That attitude may work on a basketball court but I assure you the only slamming that will take place after that is the cell door followed by big John's welcome cum in ur bum lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That attitude may work on a basketball court but I assure you the only slamming that will take place after that is the cell door followed by big John's welcome cum in ur bum lol


lol dude seriously, u hve issues if your women report u to plod for a bit of anal,, but it is illigal so maybe? and i rang the copshop to ask this,


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

morning, decoy garden is doing well


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2014)

looks dank as fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

i fuckin love that fibonacci business.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i fuckin love that fibonacci business.


Yeah that's the first thing I noticed, especially with the contrasting colours...shit looks dope!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Only in ireland lol n this happens all over ireland not just dublin lol I've the fuckers in my estate n all 
http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/dublins-teenage-horse-thugs?utm_source=vicefbuk


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i fuckin love that fibonacci business.


seriously thats what i said to the mrs, comes up in ayahuasca trips, lol natures number phi, fkin unreal


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol dude seriously, u hve issues if your women report u to plod for a bit of anal,, but it is illigal so maybe? and i rang the copshop to ask this,


http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/here-are-more-reasons-why-girls-should-only-have-anal-sex-312


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

the golden ratio man, blows my mind just walking down the street checking out different stuff growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Only in ireland lol n this happens all over ireland not just dublin lol I've the fuckers in my estate n all
> http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/dublins-teenage-horse-thugs?utm_source=vicefbuk


feck me these two look like dogs dinners doon the bigg market.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sitting 2day for the 1st time in months with no smoke, thought it was gonna be a sit day, then my m8 just txt me asking to come over for a smoke, I explained my predicament about no smoke and no cash, to which he replied its kl, ive got cash I'll buy us both a score bag each, fucking sound mate I aint ginna say no ive helped that cunt out plenty times so its about time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

fuck it i'm gonna have half a blue diamond, make a carrier bag mask n fuck the gf in me flatcap.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Only in ireland lol n this happens all over ireland not just dublin lol I've the fuckers in my estate n all
> http://m.vice.com/en_uk/read/dublins-teenage-horse-thugs?utm_source=vicefbuk


 Wow, you have pikeys in Ireland.......whoever woulda thought? lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feck me these two look like dogs dinners doon the bigg market.


Looks more like the vomit they scrape off the floor of Bigg market at the end of the night lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck it i'm gonna have half a blue diamond, make a carrier bag mask n fuck the gf in me flatcap.


you dont by any chance have an excess of pills there currently do ya? looking for some if anyones got any extra they wanna shift


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

lol, excess aye right next to the pile of left over toot. hahaha i'm putting an order in soon. what mg and how many you talking about. don't you have an agora or SR log in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Looks more like the vomit they scrape off the floor of Bigg market at the end of the night lol


I swear she's wearing the same hat as brad pit in snatch. probably as hard as the pikey too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feck me these two look like dogs dinners doon the bigg market.


And that's why I'm dating a german lol no word of a lie 99% of female irish gypsys dress like that all the time...for reals lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Don that's a brilliant profile pic lol hat n all hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol @ spare pills lol...madness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheers fella. might get the missus to do an x rated shoot later haaha mind that's if i can hump with it on, probably end up doing a dave carradine. 

you know what i admire the life the pikeys have. they answer to no one and do what they need to live. how many of us dream of being off grid yet call them thieving pikey bastards behind their backs.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

excuse me is there something wrong with those 2, isnt that just fashion lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

and please for the fukin love of jesus will people stop wearing fuking plastic wristbands, wats wrong with em ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers fella. might get the missus to do an x rated shoot later haaha mind that's if i can hump with it on, probably end up doing a dave carradine.
> 
> you know what i admire the life the pikeys have. they answer to no one and do what they need to live. how many of us dream of being offered grid yet call them thieving pikey bastards behind their backs.


If u wanna fuck your sister then that's your business lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u wanna fuck your sister then that's your business lol


is that not allowed in ireland, seems to happen a lot in the islamic republic of england


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u wanna fuck your sister. then that's your business lol


knew i should have gone with the michael hutchins instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is that not allowed in ireland, seems to happen a lot in the islamic republic of england


Don't get me started on the irish and their inbreeding lol shits illegal but you don't see that stopping em.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Woop woop setup now for polish restaurant


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2014)

Irish women r well fuckable with there sluty look mmmmmmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol, excess aye right next to the pile of left over toot. hahaha i'm putting an order in soon. what mg and how many you talking about. don't you have an agora or SR log in?


nah dont have either, hoping to get it sorted at some point though when ive actually got some money to spend, all the money from this harvest is going straight on debt payments save for £100 , hopefully by xmas tho should be good.........was basically just looking at 5-10 for me n a few mates, wouldnt even know about mg tho, i just chuck em down me neck n think fuckit lol, basically some decently strong ones lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Wow, you have pikeys in Ireland.......whoever woulda thought? lmao


lol
that 400 just blew, go figure the one thats ancient with no front works fine albeit a delay in fireing up, the newer one, gone.
my veg light too. fukfukfuk.. veg tents now asleep for 3 days while i order a new one. oh and bulb, took that with it
SO

DOG DAY 44 JUST FINISHED WEEK OF Pk

      

EXO- i reckon 2-3 weeks behind the dog, frgot to tag it

 

physcosis in veg reeady for cuts and i may flower her



heres a beansboys seedling, regular threw it in flower now shes showing sex i have moved her bak to veg and popped her in a 11 litre pot, 100% coco



HERE IS THE VEG TENT, AND BUBBLER V2I THINK ITS WAAAY BETTER AND SILENT, BETTER BUBBLES TO.
wikid!
a mixture of zlh, critical+ and thc i think? and the seelding and physco


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

now i have a question regarding the critical+ cuts
@zeddd
very strange goings on here, all bushy in the middle rather than going up? very strange and been in veg tent a goood few weeks now
  

almost like roots started cumming out the sides at sum poimt? but obviously not


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah dont have either, hoping to get it sorted at some point though when ive actually got some money to spend, all the money from this harvest is going straight on debt payments save for £100 , hopefully by xmas tho should be good.........was basically just looking at 5-10 for me n a few mates, wouldnt even know about mg tho, i just chuck em down me neck n think fuckit lol, basically some decently strong ones lol


Think I sent u ones before sae....they would have been 220mg, there the ones u want

@ic3, all ur clones going grand then


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess there not fine then lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now i have a question regarding the critical+ cuts
> @zeddd
> very strange goings on here, all bushy in the middle rather than going up? very strange and been in veg tent a goood few weeks now
> 
> ...


When I had them rooting the bottom of the cuts swelled up like fuck as if roots where goina start bursting out the sides. Ye can kinda see it on the last two pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When I had them rooting the bottom of the cuts swelled up like fuck as if roots where goina start bursting out the sides. Ye can kinda see it on the last two pics



yeh ther just getting a mass of foliage in the centre and not going up? dunno lol,, headd fukkkk haha the rest are all cushty as u can see


tomorrows the day then,, weed in postie or customs for 4 days

should be interesting innit bumberclot?

ahh money cleared,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther just getting a mass of foliage in the centre and not going up? dunno lol,, headd fukkkk haha the rest are all cushty as u can see
> 
> 
> tomorrows the day then,, weed in postie or customs for 4 days
> ...


Nice one on the doe not so nice on the customs......I'll let u know soon as


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Nice one on the doe not so nice on the customs......I'll let u know soon as



just remeber i aint fucking tesco!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just remeber i aint fucking tesco!


Na I know, ur far too expensive to be tescos ffs lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone up for picking a strain & running a few packs if we get a few lads up for it run it all the same time pick the best & spread it around ? Find our own cut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Anyone up for picking a strain & running a few packs if we get a few lads up for it run it all the same time pick the best & spread it around ? Find our own cut


like?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

another sweet and sour from Don, think this may be getting a pink tinge, gonna give it some extra azomite to bring it out if its there, due to finish early sept so its gonna get massive if this is week 2/3


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther just getting a mass of foliage in the centre and not going up? dunno lol,, headd fukkkk haha the rest are all cushty as u can see
> 
> 
> tomorrows the day then,, weed in postie or customs for 4 days
> ...


the reason for lack of lateral growth in veg is inappropriate pot or badly watered plant, the roots arent branching out in the pot so nor will the branches, if the water is just around the stem then the roots cant branch out....yagetme breadbin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> another sweet and sour from Don, think this may be getting a pink tinge, gonna give it some extra azomite to bring it out if its there, due to finish early sept so its gonna get massive if this is week 2/3View attachment 3203317





zeddd said:


> the reason for lack of lateral growth in veg is inappropriate pot or badly watered plant, the roots arent branching out in the pot so nor will the branches, if the water is just around the stem then the roots cant branch out....yagetme breadbin



ok bigger pot and more saturated.

gotcha bumberclot


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2014)

Shot a few woodys today over 30 birds & dog found every one


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

He's baz


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's baz


nah hes not baz, baz wouldnt shoot shit imo, mebbe its moggs, b4 ur time tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

I remember him posting his outdoor grow n saying he was out hunting with a mate on his land or something like that he was in some of the pics with hunting gear if I'm not mistaken


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

It was around the time he posted the japanese maple leafsaying it was a cannabis leaf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I remember him posting his outdoor grow n saying he was out hunting with a mate on his land or something like that he was in some of the pics with hunting gear if I'm not mistaken



errr u lurker


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Nah I was probably telling everyone how awesome I was at the time n i only remember cuz it was cool lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Think it was séan n zeddd on at the time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 14, 2014)

Just finished potting up the next lot gone for 6 exo 1 bill and 1 gth all in super soil in smart pots bottomed out with red rocks ding ding round two....


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow, u guys not paranoid much, I live on a small holding in Cheshire ,few acre of woods, no thread ghost WHOOOOOOO


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 14, 2014)

Evening ladies,
Just had a 6hr smoke sesh with my m8, he ended up bringing a Q of amnesia haze wit him, was real tasty smoke, having a nice fat J of the kief outta my bottom part of grinder now b4 bed,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 14, 2014)

One for u zedd, 
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/07/five-mind-blowing-facts-ayahuasca.html


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I remember him posting his outdoor grow n saying he was out hunting with a mate on his land or something like that he was in some of the pics with hunting gear if I'm not mistaken


fishing and getting stoned


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It was around the time he posted the japanese maple leafsaying it was a cannabis leaf


more disinfo, he did not say it was a cannabis plant, he said his mate was growing these and posted a picture of an acer which was then drunkenly debated by a couple of losers and yman was right


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wow, u guys not paranoid much, I live on a small holding in Cheshire ,few acre of woods, no thread ghost WHOOOOOOO


so did moggys, he was always posting pics of his gaff in the woods


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> One for u zedd,
> http://themindunleashed.org/2014/07/five-mind-blowing-facts-ayahuasca.html


thanks man, seems to be catching on and i have seen some pretty weird stuff with people getting relief from their illness, its the experience which is mindblowing, not much to do with DMT tbh it is so much more intense and intelligent...u get a wise voice showing you shit but its like your in it and this world feels like a big sleep. When u get used to it u can use it to find out stuff...no other substance ive ever taken has taught me so much, on one occassion it showed me someone at my work doing something he shouldnt, it checked out, on another occassion it told me to go and look for an object and told me where it would be and what to do with it...next day it was where it should be...weird...told me to piss all over it and nail it to a tree


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> more disinfo, he did not say it was a cannabis plant, he said his mate was growing these and posted a picture of an acer which was then drunkenly debated by a couple of losers and yman was right


Nah man I remember you agreeing it being cannabis n Yorkie came along n quashed it n baz himself said his mate got the plant from seeds he sent him so was adamant (for a while) that it was indeed cannabis n those drunk members said it did look like a Japanese maple but gave him the benefit of the doubt.

Here are the hunting pics I was on about (turned out he was a game keeper)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-6241#post-10520242.

And here is yorkie saying the maple is a maple n you say a lil if you scroll down past that n more on the previous page
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-5915


Here is the maple pic but be warned ices lovely leg pics are at the bottom of the page lol
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-5902


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man I remember you agreeing it being cannabis n Yorkie came along n quashed it n baz himself said his mate got the plant from seeds he sent him so was adamant (for a while) that it was indeed cannabis n those drunk members said it did look like a Japanese maple but gave him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Here are the hunting pics I was on about (turned out he was a game keeper)
> 
> ...


unemployment does strange things to folks


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

just no point slaggin baz cos he dont trust paddys, we dont know whats happened poor bloke hasnt posted in a month and your spitting at his back lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)

right you relax! any more of links to captain peg legs foot and you're back in the hazing group.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

How was anything I said an attack on his animal loving character lol 
Yes he doesn't take 2 kindly to the irish apparently we give him the heebie jeebieslol
How the fuck did i get these numbered points auto n how the fuck do i make it stop 
Don did your missus take to the bag over the head sex? 
I did apologise for his foot...funny thing is if he says he's as big as he is that hole in his foot must be fucking ginormous lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)

the welsh are a funny lot anyways man. my dads from bristol and i remember walking along before they built the severn bridge and it was just huge bollards of concrete in the sea him spitting at the fuckers cursing the welsh.

naa she weren't keen. I'm going to try a fake rape scenario with it next though... 

and i've got me mother tasked with making me a tweed balaclava and luchadore mask. 

i should bang my swede in the mornings more often.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

Nothing puts the spark back into a relationship like suprise sex lol n the luchadore mask seems the better option...nobody fucks with a luchadore dude n you'll look super fly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)

hahah it's old hat these days! lol. have a couple of genuine luchador masks from mexico that are mint.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

1.cunt
2.cunts.
3.cunts
4.cunts
5.FUCKING CUNTS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

Have you sorted your lights yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning all, wake and bake time !


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the welsh are a funny lot anyways man. my dads from bristol and i remember walking along before they built the severn bridge and it was just huge bollards of concrete in the sea him spitting at the fuckers cursing the welsh.
> 
> naa she weren't keen. I'm going to try a fake rape scenario with it next though...
> 
> ...


Less of that now don lolol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 15, 2014)

Anything in mind ic3 ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Have you sorted your lights yet?


light, not lightS

yeh ordered a 400 watt lumatek magnetic ballast should be a couple of days, theyl be asleep for few days OR i have a 600mh and ballast, if its gunna take ages il put that in. its at the lockup with the rest of equipment so il see how long new ballast gunna take


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Anything in mind ic3 ?



dunno man,,, matter of sexin and whatnot, like s pheno hunt.

i game for watever for 3 reg fireballs here. got sum other beanzboyz regs too, ther kinda rare since the entire crew went to jail. i popped one and was a fem! bonus lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all



morning! that balllast blew up..grr lol fuksake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> light, not lightS
> 
> yeh ordered a 400 watt lumatek magnetic ballast should be a couple of days, theyl be asleep for few days OR i have a 600mh and ballast, if its gunna take ages il put that in. its at the lockup with the rest of equipment so il see how long new ballast gunna take


Fucking love my lumatek but it's a digi! Why don't you turn down one of your ballasts hps to 400w till u source your light or is it all magnetic ones u got?


Got my social sorted muahaha not for the rest of my cunting beans to pop.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking love my lumatek but it's a digi! Why don't you turn down one of your ballasts hps to 400w till u source your light or is it all magnetic ones u got?
> 
> 
> Got my social sorted muahaha not for the rest of my cunting beans to pop.


 dont use digis mate, u cant e tracked by them and ther waaay to noisey them fucking lil fans.


if my 6" vent cover lands il be 6" in veg with new extractor so il be able to add the 600mh no bovva, gunna vent into the bathroom too like i do with teh flower tent.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning! that balllast blew up..grr lol fuksake.


what ballast? the old knackered one?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ic3 u should have said mate, ive got a spare 400w magnetic ballast sitting up my loft just now not getting used, I only use it for veg then swap it out for the 600 to flower, u could have borrowed it if u wanted,I wont need it for a cpl months now,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what ballast? the old knackered one?



the last one i got of you, the one with rope is still going strong lol

chees gaz, best just to order one innit, would have cost 15 to send so extra 14 for a lumi is a bargain imo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont use digis mate, u cant e tracked by them and ther waaay to noisey them fucking lil fans.
> 
> 
> if my 6" vent cover lands il be 6" in veg with new extractor so il be able to add the 600mh no bovva, gunna vent into the bathroom too like i do with teh flower tent.


How can you be tracked n have u sat next to a newer model of a digi ballast? Fuckers come with a 5yr warranty mofo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning! that balllast blew up..grr lol fuksake.


you get tired of killing plants and moved on to equipment now then Ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How can you be tracked n have u sat next to a newer model of a digi ballast? Fuckers come with a 5yr warranty mofo


 some let of a eletronic ineterfeirence that can be tracked, google it

and don lol, it was a old 400 ballast, shit dont last foerver yo! ordered a new one anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> some let of a eletronic ineterfeirence that can be tracked, google it
> 
> and don lol, it was a old 400 ballast, shit dont last foerver yo! ordered a new one anyways


Ah the rf? On old select models of digi ballast that was a problem but not so much anymore. N you can always tell if ur tv is fuzzy n radio is distorted n bizzle fo shizzle n i rocket with my cock out listening to the radio in my grow room n aint had a problem yet and if I do I'll get my money back lumatek state their shits rf proof on the box lol all you need to rf proof ur shit is a good quality cord connecting ur ballast to bulb


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just popping in and out, ur in luck ic3, the fairy has landed lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 15, 2014)

Any Exos or phsyco ready to fly lads ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just popping in and out, ur in luck ic3, the fairy has landed lol


 i know mrs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Any Exos or phsyco ready to fly lads ?


not yet
FUK EXO-sik of it man on the reg i mean, i been on livers for a good while now,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2014)

Exo's sound man lol would be nice to have livers too like but yano


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

my exo is weak as fuck compared to the newer genetics i get, she is defo showing her age the slag


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Exo's sound man lol would be nice to have livers too like but yano


 yeh exo is soun for selling n that but its cheese innit and not a special one, it just gets boring after a bit, i wasent remotely loking forward to that harvest i just done.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2014)

Mrs has just informed me that my new wacky bags have arrived looks like I'm making bubble tonight whooo hoooo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeh she's been hammers left right and centre ain't she bless her...I k ow what u mean but I love cheese its one of my faves when i get something different I want cheese back lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

Feck sake day 3 n only the 3 cheese suprise have popped all alls prepped for lights on tonight.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Feck sake day 3 n only the 3 cheese suprise have popped all alls prepped for lights on tonight.


all all alll

u got rage turrettes ther blad?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes



kkkkkkkk kunt

so u struggling to get bak into the swing or what? all ur shit need dialling in again?

and how the fook u get on this thread so easilly?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know mrs.


Haven't even picked up yet but I think yer at it again ye cunt lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> kkkkkkkk kunt
> 
> so u struggling to get bak into the swing or what? all ur shit need dialling in again?
> 
> and how the fook u get on this thread so easilly?


Shit needs to get started b4 anything can be dialed in but I should be fine...thanks for the concern I suppose? Lol
What you talking bout boy I got a right doing rambo even had a go...i was the irish guy on an English thread what da fuk you think happened?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Shit needs to get started b4 anything can be dialed in but I should be fine...thanks for the concern I suppose? Lol
> What you talking bout boy I got a right doing rambo even had a go...i was the irish guy on an English thread what da fuk you think happened?



LOOOOOOOL

yeh ok, bet all the othe rnoobs are butthurt? think u gotta be a special kinda crazy to be regular here, some come,some go, most go and never coe bak.
then u have chedz! muggy fucker, el be bak with anothe rblag promising this n that, knob.

no u should have it runnninig now mate get thm temps sorted, its fucked atm


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haven't even picked up yet but I think yer at it again ye cunt lol


yeh enjoy your christening dress.(they asked why saturday so urgent) i said a pikey christening dress

and dont bust my balls on how it looks, smells and tastes mint!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Shit needs to get started b4 anything can be dialed in but I should be fine...thanks for the concern I suppose? Lol
> What you talking bout boy I got a right doing rambo even had a go...i was the irish guy on an English thread what da fuk you think happened?


you got special treatment 4 sure, shame ya still a cunt tho didnt help ya did it? lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you got special treatment 4 sure, shame ya still a cunt tho didnt help ya did it? lol



did u get the good stuff zeddd? i dont think u did? only rambo and HG remebers wen i started, all u pesky noobs


will u text rambo and tell him i have his battery and ive emailed him zeddd? havent got y phone here with me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> yeh ok, bet all the othe rnoobs are butthurt? think u gotta be a special kinda crazy to be regular here, some come,some go, most go and never coe bak.
> then u have chedz! muggy fucker, el be bak with anothe rblag promising this n that, knob.
> ...


Lol at dress, and u know I'd be busting ur balls even if it's pure peng, I'll know in 20 mins


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

na


IC3M4L3 said:


> did u get the good stuff zeddd? i dont think u did? only rambo and HG remebers wen i started, all u pesky noobs
> 
> 
> will u text rambo and tell him i have his battery and ive emailed him zeddd? havent got y phone here with me


nah i rolled on here speaking wisdom and was left alone for a bit, 2 years with no photos posted and i got a free ride lol, but im ok ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> na
> 
> nah i rolled on here speaking wisdom and was left alone for a bit, 2 years with no photos posted and i got a free ride lol, but im ok ffs



hmmm, yeh i do much prefer the none drinking down to earth version of you, we dont clash for starters!

nice wen we all get along, been a while now, its gone pas the point of wow this threads weird everyones nice to just normal.

till rambo roll up with a skinfull of pregabs/zoppies and vodka then turn the thread upside down in 1 comment lol


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol at dress, and u know I'd be busting ur balls even if it's pure peng, I'll know in 20 mins


bow chikawowowow..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hmmm, yeh i do much prefer the none drinking down to earth version of you, we dont clash for starters!
> 
> nice wen we all get along, been a while now, its gone pas the point of wow this threads weird everyones nice to just normal.
> 
> ...


I like the random disputes especially when I'm high but some do escalate waaay 2 quickly lol hope nobody takes the shite I say to heart I genuinely talking complete n utter shite..unless were arguing then you're a dirty whore!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Email ic4


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2014)

I am now the proud owner of a SNES lol with street fighter 2 turbo Mario allstars and mortal kombat 1+2....buzzin breadbins


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Pic 1, Dog
Pic 2, Jakes Dream
Pic 3, Exo

All day 36


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Got the beers in chilling, chinky has been ordered, just waiting till 8pm for the football to start,
It is fucking bollocks tho, we got to the last 16 of the champs league last year and we still need to do 3 qualifying rounds again this year,
C'mon the Hoops, HH, YNWA


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2014)

Lookin nice Gaz dog looks like its finally getting somewhere dont it....I'm just tayin a joint after work then time to rinse the washing machine out and get down and dirty making hash...all mesh wacky bags look the bollocks man top quality


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

haha mad bastard with your hash machine, how much do you use it?

hash better be worth it blad

smashin the snes' head in the night?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

Alls good so far fans on low 400 mh giving out around 24.4c so once I've the 600W in fans going on full wack lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

been bagging ozs, love that bit, got the lemon and lime jones im gonna take down with a stihl later lol fukkers huge and def to fuk cept the buds which are all fist sized and dence


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha mad bastard with your hash machine, how much do you use it?
> 
> hash better be worth it blad
> 
> smashin the snes' head in the night?


Lol only used it a few times but saves all that mixing its so easy ...the hash better be fucking worth it let me tell ya...

Aye gonna whack it on after a blitz on the machine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

So whos feeling generous? my mate has a mate thats offering me critical og cuts, but he wants aa cut in return, all my shit is in flower so I cant take any just now, anyone got any exo, psycho or anything else really stinky that they can spare a cut of? Anytime in the next cpl weeks is fine
This is what im getting a cut of http://emeraldtriangleseeds.co.uk/product/og-critical-2/


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> yeah me


Haha thanks G but I'll pass mate, nothing against u but I learn from my mistakes lol, thanks tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So whos feeling generous? my mate has a mate thats offering me critical og cuts, but he wants aa cut in return, all my shit is in flower so I cant take any just now, anyone got any exo, psycho or anything else really stinky that they can spare a cut of? Anytime in the next cpl weeks is fine
> This is what im getting a cut of http://emeraldtriangleseeds.co.uk/product/og-critical-2/


 im taking the physco cuts soon as new ballast lands so il be 2 weeks till they have legs

PROPPER roots not fucking jiffy cube piddly ones.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha thanks G but I'll pass mate, nothing against u but I learn from my mistakes lol, thanks tho


Psycho and zlh cuts we're taking on Sunday past......

@zeddd, this lemon must be a hardy bastard m8, I've one lemon stuck in the middle of 4 other plants that allhave some ballsacs on them yet the lemon doesn't seem affected at all??? Just had a good look round them and the lemon smells lovely, coming down in about 10 days which will be 56, could go a bit longer but I need these psycho put in


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 15, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Any Exos or phsyco ready to fly lads ?


whereabouts in the country are ya?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hg give me a shout when the psycho is rooted and ready to go, the guy already hasa lemon strain so dont want slh, 
Ice u know I still want that lemon and psy off u in a few weeks when this lot comes down and I got space


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hg give me a shout when the psycho is rooted and ready to go, the guy already hasa lemon strain so dont want slh,
> Ice u know I still want that lemon and psy off u in a few weeks when this lot comes down and I got space



yeh no worries man, i got a 4 pot bubbler setup and ready, been bubbling 24hrs but seen as veg tent has got no light till the new ballast lands, got a 600 and halide but having enough issues with heat on the 400 let alone a 600 haha... na just wiatn on new vent cover and il get that heat in check within minutes

yeh now hg no longer needs physco i can hook u and bizzle up with the first 4 i could knock the other pot up and have 2 bubblers maybe#? 4 in each... hmmm
eitherway yeh im fully aware of what i need


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Psycho and zlh cuts we're taking on Sunday past......
> 
> @zeddd, this lemon must be a hardy bastard m8, I've one lemon stuck in the middle of 4 other plants that allhave some ballsacs on them yet the lemon doesn't seem affected at all??? Just had a good look round them and the lemon smells lovely, coming down in about 10 days which will be 56, could go a bit longer but I need these psycho put in


nice man ive just taken one down at 58 days, its gonna dry out lemony and strong


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

gotta say the psycho is a much bttr yielder in ss so im gonna do a run of that next, buyer goes mad for psycho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Well once I get these out I've got 6 psycho and3 lemon to go in.....can't wait to have jars of psycho again lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Well a wins a win but taht was a poor poor performance from celtic 2nite, anyone else watch the game on bbc1?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well a wins a win but taht was a poor poor performance from celtic 2nite, anyone else watch the game on bbc1?


Never seen it, must just be on BBC Scotland


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Never seen it, must just be on BBC Scotland


Yeah im forgetting m8 it was bbc1 scotland, we only won 1-0 againt a shitty icelandic team, snd it was a young guy getting his debut that scored a shite deflected the goal for us, was a real poor game, commons had some gd chances bht couldn't fint the net only the bar


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2014)

Game was on over here...looked pretty gay if you ask me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well once I get these out I've got 6 psycho and3 lemon to go in.....can't wait to have jars of psycho again lol



wohhoooo seeded physcosis.

nice!!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wohhoooo seeded physcosis.
> 
> nice!!!!


Won't be no seeds cunt, and fuck up or I'll posts pics of the leafy, stalky, airy, wet buds u sent me lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whereabouts in the country are ya?


Wales sae . I'll have some cuts ready in 2 weeks got a mat nagging doing my fukin head in to be honest he can wait fuck him .



The scrog as it stands .

& the new arrivals are seedsman power Africa seeds arrived today seeds are sitting in root riots as we speak .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Wales sae . I'll have some cuts ready in 2 weeks got a mat nagging doing my fukin head in to be honest he can wait fuck him .
> 
> View attachment 3204540
> 
> ...


nice tasting strain got a grapefruit and spice flav, need to veg em up a bit cos they not beasts on flip


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2014)

how muchlight rolla? looks like a nice harvest coming your way


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers ghb I hope so it's about time I start hitting the high numbers. Light is a 600w mate hooked up to a lumatek digi ballast .


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice tasting strain got a grapefruit and spice flav, need to veg em up a bit cos they not beasts on flip


Will do zedd throw them under 400mh & then a 600 for 2 weeks probably will be scrogging them too . Plants & strains everywhere at the moment . Got 6 blue santas . 1 Phsyco 8 exo & 6 power Africa . Got a mate holding the blue santas under his 125 untill big enough for the 400w . Busy busy busy though . How you doing ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning lads so all my cheese suprise n fireball have popped as well as my lsd n one dbxl so I'm waiting on a critical kush n 2 dbxl. Temps never passed 26 last night n that's with the fan on minimum.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads so all my cheese suprise n fireball have popped as well as my lsd n one dbxl so I'm waiting on a critical kush n 2 dbxl. Temps never passed 26 last night n that's with the fan on minimum.



yeh mines nice and coool on a night, its the mid afternoon heat that gets ya.





^^ never knew that^^ deffo a time saver keep vegging wat u have an take a cut to see if its fem or male,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

I won't be running 24/7 till I go perpetual so till then lights on at 7pm off at 12 n once 12-12 8-8. Got my day to myself if it clears up im sorting out the patches on the grass shits doing my head in

My ph of my tap water has gone from 7.0-7.1 to 6.8 recalibrated my ph pen n all even used rinsing solution just to be sure might not reduce it to 6.5 till I start putting nutrients in there the soils 6.3 ph should buffer it out nicely or should I just do it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning shit heads....last nights scrapes.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Man that's far 2 green u may as well send it all my way n I'll bin it for u bud.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol fuck off first few bags are contaminent the 73 and 45 are pure gold can't wait to get it dried n pressed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol fuck off first few bags are contaminent the 73 and 45 are pure gold can't wait to get it dried n pressed



none of mine was green

escuses excuses

just remebered i have a 600 and 400 in the flower tent, may as well hip the 400 for veg until new ballast arrives then still got the 600 over 2 plants in flower for a few days


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Lolol.we'll see when its pressed and cured....this weather is no good for indoor growing man too fucking hot..I've just got 600 on at the mo will whack it up when its flower time yo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Not the hottest over here, hotter than normal mind you but more humid than anything but august n September are usually pretty hot over here but our weather's less predictable than a woman


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Where I am its fucking roastin man too hot to do anything 

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/20140711_182239-jpg.3200617/

Yeh see what u mean lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Where I am its fucking roastin man too hot to do anything
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/20140711_182239-jpg.3200617/
> 
> Yeh see what u mean lol




browney brown, havent even bothered with any yet, rock hard

so veg tenst up and running again, just gone to a 600 in flower till new 400 lands, least i know its not the bulb....


and bozzle, mine was only 3 plants, urs was like a zillion.. pooorppoooor lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol wish I did have that many just a warehouse would be nice...whos bozzle lolol u know u wish your main patty looks as clean as mine its gonna be the bollocks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol wish I did have that many just a warehouse would be nice...whos bozzle lolol u know u wish your main patty looks as clean as mine its gonna be the bollocks


 main patty LOL

gangster yo!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol was gwaan breadbin lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning cum guzzlers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Easy sae how's tricks?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy sae how's tricks?


Not bad mate, just still waiting for that twat to turn up for this half so i can send ppls bits out lol, what about you? upto much?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh I'm sound mate just at work waiting for gear to turn up I just wanna go home so I can finish my hash and play SNES lol...tell him to hurry up man


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Get yourself duke nukem on that beast of a machine!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Get yourself duke nukem on that beast of a machine!








i preffered contra aka probotector


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm sound mate just at work waiting for gear to turn up I just wanna go home so I can finish my hash and play SNES lol...tell him to hurry up man


Its me missus` mates husband, told her to text him n tell him he either turns up for it by 3pm or im selling it to someone else lol, been 3 holding it 3 days now for him, taking the piss as got 3-4 other ppl that will buy it as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its me missus` mates husband, told her to text him n tell him he either turns up for it by 3pm or im selling it to someone else lol, been 3 holding it 3 days now for him, taking the piss as got 3-4 other ppl that will buy it as well


Teach the fucker a lesson sell it off... After you've told him you sold it i want you to lean back into ur chair put on a pair of rayban wayfarer n put this on...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh what he said sae sell the cunt to someone else...supply and demand mate lol....Yeh I'm trying to remember what lol the good games are its hard


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Friend collects retro games n shiz best bet as always is ebay n amazon get yourself a nice bundle pack or something


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh what he said sae sell the cunt to someone else...supply and demand mate lol....Yeh I'm trying to remember what lol the good games are its hard


I always like that hover racing things on the SNES, think it was called F-zero or summat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

F zero was the one with the neon course with the speed strips wasn't it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

yeh sell it to sum1 else and then wen he rings say u sold for half u was gunna charge him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Whilst I'm at it....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sell it to sum1 else and then wen he rings say u sold for half u was gunna charge him.


Then tell him he's a loser n hang up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh man think I'm gonna do some searching see what I can find.....started a little retro collection ain't I lol....I want a n64 now and GoldenEye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man think I'm gonna do some searching see what I can find.....started a little retro collection ain't I lol....I want a n64 now and GoldenEye



just use that page bizzle. u know it makes sence


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man think I'm gonna do some searching see what I can find.....started a little retro collection ain't I lol....I want a n64 now and GoldenEye


On the n64 the f zero rimmer mentioned they've a done up version of it fx zero or something like that n it's the dogs bollox bud remember playing it a few years back n didn't stop till it was finished (17 hours)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh its bang on ain't it , it was that site that made me buy a SNES proper got sucked into it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Morning cum stains,
I want an n64 with goldeneye, wasted weeks of my childhood on that,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning cum stains,
> I want an n64 with goldeneye, wasted weeks of my childhood on that,


Invested weeks**


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

@shawny your fairy just landed mate thank you, gonna start hacking me way into it lol, your packing has certainly improved lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

the playability of those old games is way more entertaining than the cinematics on modern games. some of them are like movies these days, nothing worse than when you can't skip the bollocks too, mgs is a joke.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh gotta be one of my all time fave games was the first ever 1st person shooter wasn't it? Once u get the golden gun its all over


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

stop talking shit shawny, first EVER fps?!.
come on now, it was a great game but there were many before it that were also great fun


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> stop talking shit shawny, first EVER fps?!.
> come on now, it was a great game but there were many before it that were also great fun


Gotta remember shawny is only a young un lol, probably dont even remember having to load games via cassettes n shit lmao


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

i think we're the same age- ish. i had two older brothers though and i was literally brought off the tit and on to computer games, the amstrad and commodore 64, i think we even had a spectrum, heard of that shawny?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> i think we're the same age- ish. i had two older brothers though and i was literally brought off the tit and on to computer games, the amstrad and commodore 64, i think we even had a spectrum, heard of that shawny?


haha my first one was an Atari 65Xe or summat, then an amstrad then a commodore omega lol

Oh wait before that i had some even older thing that you plugged into your TV that aloowed you to play Pong in black n white lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol well it was the first decent FPS then that better...Noah the commodore was before my time like my 1st was a master system alex the kid n that or was it a nes??? Ahh fuck knows


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Old cunts!!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

haha i think you may be talking about the original "video game" probably worth something these days.

strange thing electronics, they should technically be worthless once the technology is outdated but the call for retro gadgets is becoming louder. old mobiles are going for a fortune.

alex the kid was awesome shawn, was that the one built in to the master system if you had no cartridge in it played automatically didnt it?

hey im 27 you old twat! feel 47 like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

yeh wooden atari them moved on to spectrum 48 and 128k, then onto the gree screen amstrad cpc 464 then uprade to amiga or atari witch is kinda like ps and xbox now, u was a atai man or a amiga man, personally i was a amiga man,
then lets not forget the bbc with repton and chuckie egg
then came the NES and master system 1 with them card games.

good times man

n yeh was alex kid and miiricle land that was built into the master system


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeh that's the one man some had Alex the kid others had something else canna remember.....I'm 30 feel 16 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha i think you may be talking about the original "video game" probably worth something these days.
> 
> strange thing electronics, they should technically be worthless once the technology is outdated but the call for retro gadgets is becoming louder. old mobiles are going for a fortune.
> 
> ...


lol yeah, 2 little boxes with a dial on em to move the paddle on the screen, didnt even have joyssticks back then lmao


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

cheese joint and a sammidge for dinner, anyone eating well?

making me want to get on ebay for some old stuff you bastards, my cousin got a mega drive a few months back, wonder if he is bored yet, streets of rage 2 lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 16, 2014)

I use to have one of those^^^ the pads were like attached to the console proper shit game but addictive lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> cheese joint and a sammidge for dinner, anyone eating well?
> 
> making me want to get on ebay for some old stuff you bastards, my cousin got a mega drive a few months back, wonder if he is bored yet, streets of rage 2 lol



dont use ebay, facebook has much better retro selling groups


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

i forgot how to face book years ago. in all honesty though i feel too much nostalgia is a terrible thing, i'll get some new games instead, then moan like fuck about how shit they are and stop playing them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha i think you may be talking about the original "video game" probably worth something these days.
> 
> strange thing electronics, they should technically be worthless once the technology is outdated but the call for retro gadgets is becoming louder. old mobiles are going for a fortune.
> 
> ...


Alex the kid was awesome cunt when you find out it was just ur dad testing you..cock mongers but loved the rock paper scissors for shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh wooden atari them moved on to spectrum 48 and 128k, then onto the gree screen amstrad cpc 464 then uprade to amiga or atari witch is kinda like ps and xbox now, u was a atai man or a amiga man, personally i was a amiga man,
> then lets not forget the bbc with repton and chuckie egg
> then came the NES and master system 1 with them card games.
> 
> ...


Fair fucks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> i forgot how to face book years ago. in all honesty though i feel too much nostalgia is a terrible thing, i'll get some new games instead, then moan like fuck about how shit they are and stop playing them


i did this just last week. got titan fall for my 360. i'd let my online membership run out. fucking game has no single player ffs.


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

haha, seriously no single player?, that is tragic don, you back online? didn't much like the look of that game anyway, the new call of duty looks like they will be ripping it off with all this parkour bollocks added in.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol well it was the first decent FPS then that better...Noah the commodore was before my time like my 1st was a master system alex the kid n that or was it a nes??? Ahh fuck knows


Yes mate the old sega master system with alex the kids was my 1st games console as well lol,
Remember when I broke my 1st one I got a master system 2 and that had sonic built into it,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2014)

haha i know i was fuming at first then laughed bout it. i didn't bother getting the membership, i generally only play on the console during the winter.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

so ducting mount landed today for my roof tile, plenty of liquid nails and gaffa tape to hold it on while nails sets, hate graftin in loft

bubler been bubbbling 2 days and swapped my 400 from the flower tent to veg so taken physcosis cuttings,done 4. gunna order 6" tube tommorrow and that will get my heat sorted thank gawd, the last piece of the puzzle innit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fucking hell its dead I here, im all by myslef and getying drunk, where u all at fucjers?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fucking hell its dead I here, im all by myslef and getying drunk, where u all at fucjers?


Your never alone in here.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Your never alone in here.....


Evening Hg what u up to tonight mate? 

And at times this thread can go for hrs without anyone posting, its just not natural this is the uk thread after all, u know the fastes moving biggest thread on the worlds most popular weed growing site lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Story lads all potted up bar the critical kush so I'm not 2 pleased if nothing tomorrow I'll pop my last lsd


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story lads all potted up bar the critical kush so I'm not 2 pleased if nothing tomorrow I'll pop my last lsd


1 outta 10 or more not popping aint to bad a ratio mate, give it time ive had seeds take 4 or 5 days to crack


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening Hg what u up to tonight mate?
> 
> And at times this thread can go for hrs without anyone posting, its just not natural this is the uk thread after all, u know the fastes moving biggest thread on the worlds most popular weed growing site lol.


Evening gaz, not up to much but sitting blasting a joint wait in on my dinner to cook, not long in from work


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Spliff sounds good... Trying to think of a place I can get my hash delivered to not ordering it to my gaff with the grow on think a family members off to America the end of the month so hopefully I'll get a few in then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Evening gaz, not up to much but sitting blasting a joint wait in on my dinner to cook, not long in from work


I just had ma dinner an hr ago, sitting having a nice exo J thanks to shawny, on my 6th beer and only started at 6.30, got another 9 to get thru 2nite better speed it up a bit 
Got offered a gsc cut today so just need to wait till its rooted the guy just took em 2day,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I just had ma dinner an hr ago, sitting having a nice exo J thanks to shawny, on my 6th beer and only started at 6.30, got another 9 to get thru 2nite better speed it up a bit
> Got offered a gsc cut today so just need to wait till its rooted the guy just took em 2day,


What's gsc?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's gsc?


Girl scout cookies, a mate of a mate is growing them,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Girl scout cookies, a mate of a mate is growing them,



whitch cut is it? thers a few? the yank clone only forum cut is wer its at but its getting it.


easy HG, wayya reckon of teh smoke now uve had a day with it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whitch cut is it? thers a few? the yank clone only forum cut is wer its at but its getting it.


Dont have a clue mate, the guy was given a cut from his mate andgrew it out, ive tried his smoke its top notch, so not sure which cut its from but dont really give a fuck im just happy to get the gsc


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whitch cut is it? thers a few? the yank clone only forum cut is wer its at but its getting it.
> 
> 
> easy HG, wayya reckon of teh smoke now uve had a day with it?


I think I've told u 3 times now its tasty...... U wanna just keep hearing it I suppose lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think I've told u 3 times now its tasty...... U wanna just keep hearing it I suppose lol


 no asked when it landed and now, thats 2 in my math, i know ur a scotish fucker but even u can count 
na just wen uve been smoking shwag wen u first get summert it seems orite but then after a day ur like meh. thats all, and i always think my own shits, shit lol dunno why
REMEEBR ITS A G'ZILLION SQWID! doubles each day ur late!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I think I've told u 3 times now its tasty...... U wanna just keep hearing it I suppose lol


Throw up a pick of the best bud


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Throw up a pick of the best bud


Yeah I second that lets see ic3's best bud, bet u its scwaagggg and ur just being nice to him Hg lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no asked when it landed and now, thats 2 in my math, i know ur a scotish fucker but even u can count
> na just wen uve been smoking shwag wen u first get summert it seems orite but then after a day ur like meh. thats all, and i always think my own shits, shit lol dunno why
> REMEEBR ITS A G'ZILLION SQWID! doubles each day ur late!


Less of the Scottish ye cunt, aye its dead on the smoke, fuck all taste of anything I've been smoking round here lately so this is nice.....did u ever hear the saying "a debt spoken (about)is a debt paid" lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Throw up a pick of the best bud


Lol I don't post pics m8 ic3 post pics for me so he may as well thro a PIC up himself....and.....I cant be arsed lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I second that lets see ic3's best bud, bet u its scwaagggg and ur just being nice to him Hg lol


 Na m8 if there's one thing I am is honest, buds look crapish, gets u stoned and has the lovely livers taste mmmmm, what more do u want.......oh aye a PIC ffs, ic3 can do it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Less of the Scottish ye cunt, aye its dead on the smoke, fuck all taste of anything I've been smoking round here lately so this is nice.....did u ever hear the saying "a debt spoken (about)is a debt paid" lol



debt? wat debt?
if u wanna be my friend u dont need to owe me for the pleasure, just ask.. u scotish, so weird.


pic? naa lol giz a min


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

ther..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Cannabis n David Attenborough = fucking shaweeeet


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ther..........


Did u pull out ur worst camera for that one lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Did u pull out ur worst camera for that one lmao


lololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

call the trim police!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Everyone's speechless lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Shit i though my shit wasn't trimmed...ur weed looks like a feminists arm pits lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Shit i though my shit wasn't trimmed...ur weed looks like a feminists arm pits lol




lol look, long as its tastes nice and works, who cares what it loks like? i garuntee it may not be pretty but pisses ove ryour cheese suprise


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fair play that looks tasty ice, I cant wait to sample liver for the 1st time, had some banging blues in the past wanna see how it comparez


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fair play that looks tasty ice, I cant wait to sample liver for the 1st time, had some banging blues in the past wanna see how it comparez



innit blad, this run of it is real fruity, more so than last time i did it, and tbh, im very suprised its still kept the flvour it was chopped anddry to smoke in 3 days due to low humidity. yeh i lost LOADS n yeild but kept the smell and flavour,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol look, long as its tastes nice and works, who cares what it loks like? i garuntee it may not be pretty but pisses ove ryour cheese suprise


Im busting ur balls ice just tell em it's 100% organic when they ask why it isn't trimmed properly lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah cheese surprise, u think u growing cheese then, SURPRISE u harvest and its skank weed that aint no cheese lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't matter still gonna make 350-400e an oz mother fuckes


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't matter still gonna make 350-400e an oz mother fuckes


Fuck u cunt, I can make about £350 an oz if I put the time and effort into selling in small amounts, but I shift my shit at 200 in bulk, £180 to you guys of course


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Aww man if I put time n shit into it i could sell off 2.3-2.5 for 50e dawg lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

who wants euros though? may as well be monopoly money, especially when "it" happens


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man if I put time n shit into it i could sell off 2.3-2.5 for 50e dawg lol


1.5 score bags is what I put out, but local cunts doing 1.3g, so I get 50 quid every 3g, but I cant be arsed witj the hasle so jusg put it out in ounces, this grow is all personal tho apart from the usual samples to thread members,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

Wanna keep my grow but I'll have to sell some well the hash will help me out alot I hope it's good i wanna get 50e for 3.5 will make some money on the 100g but if not it's 35e an 8th. Really wanna find a place so I can set up perpetual it's my main goal at the moment


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> who wants euros though? may as well be monopoly money, especially when "it" happens


I'll happily accept bitcoins but you tell that to one of ur customers lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2014)

busy in here tonight, everyone won the lottery or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning fucktards the first to pop is the first above soil cs2

Started germinating 2 unknown seeds incase that cunting ck doesn't germ n keep the lsd


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning all

Just saw this an thought you lot might enjoy a read.....
http://idpc.net/blog/2014/07/world-health-organisation-calls-for-the-decriminalisation-of-drug-use


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Im busting ur balls ice just tell em it's 100% organic when they ask why it isn't trimmed properly lol



bwahahahaha

cunt

sat watching fireman sam eating weetabix,

and thers no kids here ther both upstairs.

my god


ordered last 6" tube today, hopefully the vet adappter had stuk hard if not il just gaffa it to death and make sure it dont, but i the spirit of beaing neat i would rather it be stuck u with no gaffa

fairys will be flying today.....................at sum point.

and gary its cool bro, ures aint to stinking,,,,honest


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

Morning all, 
Yeah thanks for that ic3


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2014)

Afternoon ladies !


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2014)

i rolled this joint last night, smoked half in the garden then went to bed and left the patio door wide open, woke up this morning thinking i'd been turned over lol.






debating whether to finish the stale end or just roll another


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3205783


this cunt is a CUNT, s all i got ta say


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2014)

Lads, any one used to dealing with builders, got one ringing tonight and I want to pin the fella down to a none moveable date.

Yesterday marked 7 months with out a grow, 2 weeks without a smoke...I haven't been this straight since I was 15 FFS lol,


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> i rolled this joint last night, smoked half in the garden then went to bed and left the patio door wide open, woke up this morning thinking i'd been turned over lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont wanna start a war but that looks a bit N heavy on the finish, wat day u pick that cheese...exo? looks a bit airy for exo tho?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2014)

numberfour said:


> Lads, any one used to dealing with builders, got one ringing tonight and I want to pin the fella down to a none moveable date.
> 
> Yesterday marked 7 months with out a grow, 2 weeks without a smoke...I haven't been this straight since I was 15 FFS lol,


tell him u travel for business, u back for 24 hrs, has to be this date or no job, can u make it on this date for sure yes or no...its about a tight as u can pin the bastards, if they know this is bollox think of summin else but still hit him with the" that date or no job routine u bin fuked around b4 no offence etc....if as i suspect u are not payin for it and the landlord is arranging it then try the matey approach...ive done all 3 and the last one was a pain cos he wanted to be mates.....fukin gay cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

So out of the 12 a fireballs popped ground n so has a cheesesuprise.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2014)

hahah start a war, you'll have to try harder than that.

i'm happy with the results, not the best i have grown quality wise but i got over half a kg of these buds from one plant. i was only expecting about 12oz. went ten weeks but it was far from optimal conditions, may look airy but there is no give when you squeeze a bud.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahah start a war, you'll have to try harder than that.
> 
> i'm happy with the results, not the best i have grown quality wise but i got over half a kg of these buds from one plant. i was only expecting about 12oz. went ten weeks but it was far from optimal conditions, may look airy but there is no give when you squeeze a bud.


theyre green for 10 week exo, mother nature has turned it by then, but half a key of exo from one plants is very good man, do they eat a lot more shiz than others, yano more non npks?, iv just received some rock dust gonna make spesh exo soil


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2014)

the plant was full green from top to bottom, the 2 kush plants in the same room were completely deado, i think i overdid the exo slightly, she only needs 7 weeks of feed imo, the kush could have done with a week more feed maybe.

hard to flush a plant in a 150l pot without flooding the house!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2014)

suited and booted in this heat ffs really cba


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2014)

something about a paedophile and a nursery or something............

or is it a black man on some sort of sexual assault charge.

which describes the amount of perspiration on your brow?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2014)

Liking the raw's g my fave skin to use bought a box off the net £20 saving of 30 butty on rizzlas lol fookin mad....just pressed my first hash patty 2 more to go


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> something about a paedophile and a nursery or something............
> 
> or is it a black man on some sort of sexual assault charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Liking the raw's g my fave skin to use bought a box off the net £20 saving of 30 butty on rizzlas lol fookin mad....just pressed my first hash patty 2 more to go


Im on these bad boy skins just now, my mate brought me a few packs over the other night, a bit shorter than I like but still ok,
Blazing a fat blue cheese J now waiting on my pizza arriving, and the wife just brought me in a 6 pack of beers for 2nite, it aint much but fuck it im a happy man lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

all u with ya fancy papers n shit

rizla silver
that is all

on another note, 36 in veg with lights OFF

result!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

Munch time !!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Munch time !!!
> View attachment 3206107



wassat a qwid pizza from iceland in a piizza box fro last week/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a box of king size silver swan for about a tenner on ebay


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol 36 lights off propa result mate haha...Yeh prolapse I used to get myself think there £11.99 but once you get a taste for raw there is no going back any other rizzla is inferior lol....aye Gaz my shop sells them they're shorter and wider ain't they bit thicker as well....if anyone likes cider get ya sen a henry western vintage tastes fruity as fook and its 8.2% fookin licks ya with a joint....haven't even played on me SNES yet need to get on this ting tonight ya get me blad braap braap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I got a box of king size silver swan for about a tenner on ebay



silver swan i cheap fucker


anyone got a fan controller kicking about? mine popped, and aint got 30 qwid for a new one just yet, just orddered 6" tube so veg will be sorted in next few days, this heats killed my perpetual dreams for now, vegging up waay to slow

bizzle, gary,, physcosis are stood up so ther gunna root, 1 wilted so i binned it as dident cut stem long enough to hit the water. replaced her and BOOM 

theyl be ready soon,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 2014 KORSUB WEBRip Xvid Ac3-MiLLENiUM 
http://thebootlegbay.com/search/The Amazing Spider-Man 2 2014 KORSUB WEBRip Xvid Ac3-MiLLENiUM


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man 2 2014 KORSUB WEBRip Xvid Ac3-MiLLENiUM
> http://thebootlegbay.com/search/The Amazing Spider-Man 2 2014 KORSUB WEBRip Xvid Ac3-MiLLENiUM


Its shite, by far the worst spiderman film yet


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its shite, by far the worst spiderman film yet



dunno the game ws bobbins even not paying 50 qwid and getting it free i fucked it off


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol 36 lights off propa result mate haha...Yeh prolapse I used to get myself think there £11.99 but once you get a taste for raw there is no going back any other rizzla is inferior lol....aye Gaz my shop sells them they're shorter and wider ain't they bit thicker as well....if anyone likes cider get ya sen a henry western vintage tastes fruity as fook and its 8.2% fookin licks ya with a joint....haven't even played on me SNES yet need to get on this ting tonight ya get me blad braap braap


We're can u get those henry western vintage cider skins , if u don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> We're can u get those henry western vintage cider skins , if u don't mind me asking ?


Hahaha it aint skins its just cider he's talking about


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

One of these jobbies


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Nigga pls, you were just bitching about all the other fancy skins n these skins hold yo weed just the same as dem der fancy rizla but at a fraction of the price.. Respect


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Hottest day of the year for u lads tomorrow hahaha


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> One of these jobbies
> View attachment 3206136


Nice Gary ? Problem with cider it gives me heart burn . Can you find it in local shops ? 


Can't beat the old wife beater


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

MALE OR FEMALE? 12-12 FROM SEED KINDA


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Nice Gary ? Problem with cider it gives me heart burn . Can you find it in local shops ?
> 
> 
> Can't beat the old wife beater
> View attachment 3206169


I dont drink cider mate im a beer man, either peroni or stella, that pic is off google I just searched the cider shawny was talking about,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MALE OR FEMALE? 12-12 FROM SEED KINDA


Looks female to me mate, but maybe another few days and u will be 100% sure


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry Gary got my wires crossed man lolol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> MALE OR FEMALE? 12-12 FROM SEED KINDA


Female mate see the white hairs ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Female mate see the white hairs ?


yeh but had them beofre the early buds looked like male with the spikes kinda

shes been thru the mill transferred form seedling in soil to coco wen was tiny but since flipping her shes shot right up


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

Another quiet one in here 2nite, wheres all the regulars at? Its dying in here the last cpl weeks,


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 17, 2014)

Deffinetoly female in the photos ice


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Jaysus have a smoke n chill the beans..here's what I was at all day...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus have a smoke n chill the beans..here's what I was at all day...


What a shithole...........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone watching the news about the Malaysia airline thats been shot down on the Ukrain/Russia border, the ukraines blame the russian rebels, they say it wasnt them, fuck knows who it was
I personally blame the jews and the gays its always they crafty fuckers fault


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone watching the news about the Malaysia airline thats been shot down on the Ukrain/Russia border, the ukraines blame the russian rebels, they say it wasnt them, fuck knows who it was
> I personally blame the jews and the gays its always they crafty fuckers fault



americans, no doubt

who has oil around them parts> if russia goes to war u know its gunna be fucked up? ther nuts, wel putin is for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Mongolians all the way if not those dodgydan Indonesians


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mongolians all the way if not those dodgydan Indonesians


mongolians? aint they fro mongolia? not malaysia? wouldnt they be malasyians?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mongolians? aint they fro mongolia? not malaysia? wouldnt they be malasyians?


Was just being tasteless didnt put much thought into it lol just stoned dribble


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Was just being tasteless didnt put much thought into it lol just stoned dribble



na u was just wrong.

u mongole!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Sure thing rick lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Mmmkay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sure thing rick lol



suhurrup u nooby cunt!
lol

mongloid

been playin destiny beta. hard as fek


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Nah man civ 3 is near impossible. 2 high off to bed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man civ 3 is near impossible



civ 3 lol


naaaa


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

I wasted more time on that than this fucking site lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahah start a war, you'll have to try harder than that.
> 
> i'm happy with the results, not the best i have grown quality wise but i got over half a kg of these buds from one plant. i was only expecting about 12oz. went ten weeks but it was far from optimal conditions, may look airy but there is no give when you squeeze a bud.


how about this...http://rollitup.org/t/advanced-nutrients-owner-a-peedo.836465/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning lads some thunder n lighting storm shit going on here last night fucking humidity doing my head in n that's just going to sleep in it not looking forward to flowering in this


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 18, 2014)

3 power Africa up & tossed the shell just after 3 dys going straight into the root riot STRONG .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning all,

Ic3 fairly landed mate cheers ya cheeky big fucker,


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how about this...http://rollitup.org/t/advanced-nutrients-owner-a-peedo.836465/



old news.............
i use canna, atami and house+garden, plus i don't have kids so paedo's don't really make my blood boil as much as yours.

talk about hypocrites!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2014)

ha ha non paedo nutes well done, still you are paying some multimillionaire thousands of pounds to buy his watered down nutes .....and non nutes cos theres only so much npk u can flog, and if u need 150l to yield 500 g u are growing in depleted soil and must need a shit ton of liquid nutes...thats why soils are light...u spend more on nutes, ive yielded 620 g off one plant in a 50 l organic....most new growers would get far bettr results if they spent 15 mins making a simple ammended soil to get em to week 4 flower then use organics or spend a good few hours and make the full monty, u wont go back lmty


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2014)

its a shame coz advanced are the shit! ive used em and thinking until i seen he was a pedo that i would go advanced on next run

not now like


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

zedddddd, shhhhhhhh! you starting to sound like yorkie now, many ways to skin a cat.

talking of paedo's he not been on this week has he?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 18, 2014)

Wouldn't touch advanced I mean the price fuck me . How many nutes do you need for a plant .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuck yer advanced nutes, Biobizz all the way lol,


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

neeeed moarr nooooots!!! can never have too many shiny bottles with fancy names covered in gimmicky slogans


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its a shame coz advanced are the shit! ive used em and thinking until i seen he was a pedo that i would go advanced on next run
> 
> not now like


pretty easy to see hes a nonce from that long interview imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2014)

i used the big bud and bud candy on that commercial grow i had

i was very impressed,


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2014)

bud candy may impress you but trust me it gets old very quickly mate, it makes every single strain has a similar nuance on the smell and taste, it's a cross of bubble gum and berries, ok for some strains but not all. i will not smoke weed i think has been grown with bud candy any more, i went through a year of smoking hazes grown with the stuff and it put me off for life!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2014)

So 7 of the 12 are about ground, og never popped so I put 2 unknown seeds in instead for the laugh so out of the 12 I'll keep the best 5


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So 7 of the 12 are about ground, og never popped so I put 2 unknown seeds in instead for the laugh so out of the 12 I'll keep the best 5


So what's the 5 ur goina have running relax


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2014)

Well I'm hoping for one of each but I'll go with what's growing best but lsd,dbxl,fb cs n 1 of the unknown seeds


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well I'm hoping for one of each but I'll go with what's growing best but lsd,dbxl,fb cs n 1 of the unknown seeds


Sounds good, next weekend I'll be chopping the five that are there then I've to clean everything up and wash pebbles and shit to get the 6 psycho and 3 zlh in, goina be a busy weekend lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 18, 2014)

rar my oscillating fans broke,iv only a few weeks left if that think it will be ok without one?cheerz how you all anyway


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> rar my oscillating fans broke,iv only a few weeks left if that think it will be ok without one?cheerz how you all anyway


I'd buy another one local someWhere since there cheap,just in case you'd get mould


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sounds good, next weekend I'll be chopping the five that are there then I've to clean everything up and wash pebbles and shit to get the 6 psycho and 3 zlh in, goina be a busy weekend lol


Since ice threw up pics of his bid ur gonna have to now... It's the rules lol I don't make em up man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Since ice threw up pics of his bid ur gonna have to now... It's the rules lol I don't make em up man


Relax I've never had any problems posting pics of my buds, usually do it while I trim ffs, I don't post pics here anymore but will get ic3 to do it. I reckon they could go another week but can't do it then cos I'm heading over to the mainland lol for a couple weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Relax I've never had any problems posting pics of my buds, usually do it while I trim ffs, I don't post pics here anymore but will get ic3 to do it. I reckon they could go another week but can't do it then cos I'm heading over to the mainland lol for a couple weeks


If you've a smart phone you can get exif scrubbers or use https://anonfiles.com/upload to host ur pics


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd buy another one local someWhere since there cheap,just in case you'd get mould


i was thinking that,cant afford one till Wednesday lol pure shit being this on ma ass,awwww so fuck tho


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2014)

fireblades all over the beamer, hard shoulder at 190 anyone?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you've a smart phone you can get exif scrubbers or use https://anonfiles.com/upload to host ur pics


Sounds easier to send them to ic3 lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2014)

woohoo
vent cover landed
new ballast
6" tube
all 6" ducting is on the way

been up swapping shit about upstairs

just gotta duct up the veg tent now and put the vent in bathroom ceiling and should be golden.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo
> vent cover landed
> new ballast
> 6" tube
> ...


I just sent that other m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I just sent that other m8


cheers man,

wel have to setup a permant thing 

well veg is now 29, much better than 36-38

2 zlh gone over to the other gaff in the attick box

i finally feel like shits coming togther,


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2014)

paedos defending each other, give em shit lads...http://rollitup.org/t/advanced-nutrients-owner-a-peedo.836465/page-2#post-10708885


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2014)

Some dumbass on craigslist offering 420 an ounce... Only in ireland


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some dumbass on craigslist offering 420 an ounce... Only in ireland


At least its cheaper than yours lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> At least its cheaper than yours lol



look at u multi id man, suprised u aint confuddled


playing destiny

right game


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at u multi id man, suprised u aint confuddled
> 
> 
> playing destiny
> ...


Lol, multitasking and shit, I'm on it...

Dont play computers games, their for boring fucks lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, multitasking and shit, I'm on it...
> 
> Dont play computers games, their for boring fucks lol



lolololol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 18, 2014)

Stop the chit chat then lads gets some cannabis photos up ! It is a cannabis forum let's see what y'all working with !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning all, been an interesting night here, pikeys have nicked a dumper off the building site n crashed it into a house lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, been an interesting night here, pikeys have nicked a dumper off the building site n crashed it into a house lol


Morning sae, pikeys stealing a dumper lol......anyone seen shawney?????


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

thats what you call a big yelllow alarm clock.

cheeky bastards, probabaly getting revenge on somebody who wouldn't let them do their driveway or something


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

lol will chuck the pics up when i get bk from the shop but they stole it from the new college building site, drove it thru the heras fencing then crashed straight into a house lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't crash shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol will chuck the pics up when i get bk from the shop but they stole it from the new college building site, drove it thru the heras fencing then crashed straight into a house lol



haha mental
ur fairy land mate/.?


fuking hell zedd, tok us nr 2 yrs to get u to do pics and now u just wont stop LOL.


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

that advanced thread has blown up lol, fucking trolls what you are! won't you leave these poor paedos alone hey


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha mental
> ur fairy land mate/.?
> 
> 
> fuking hell zedd, tok us nr 2 yrs to get u to do pics and now u just wont stop LOL.


 not yet mate our post dont normally come until 1-2pm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol I ain't a pikey ya cunt well maybe a little bit gyppo....must a bin kids sae pikeys would have that in a yard by now sprayed up and ting tommy...morning boys fookin day off and its pissing it down...wank


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

pikey kids shawney worst of both worlds, the stupidity and cheekiness levels are through the roof!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2014)

Hahaha little fuckers bet they had a mullet as well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

i used to deal with pikeys, a lot

the kids are terrible and the girls dress like lil sluts,

pedos dream a pikey site mate


now, veg tent is now 26 but i have thrips after the heat

my mate collected two ZLH yesterday and be damned hi went to his box this AM and was 56 degrees LOL, fucker,, he forgot to turn extractor on.

wesssside


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

classy area that mate


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

you can talk!, been jump by a load of chimps lately?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> you can talk!, been jump by a load of chimps lately?




i dont live ther no more mate, i live in a nice middle class respectable area now.

oh yeh

and white!


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

cul-de-sac says it all really, you'll be bringing the tv out and setting up on the front lawn next to watch the open, pimms cup the lot...........

posh twat


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i dont live ther no more mate, i live in a nice middle class respectable area now.
> 
> oh yeh
> 
> and white!


Aye respectable till u got there lol.

So did ur m8 kill the zlh with heat then??


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

i'm sure it'll be fine......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> classy area that mate


everyone says that but ya dont get half the shit round here ya get in the towns some of you lot live in lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

hehe, it's grim up north and all that but at least i can say everyone who i see in my day to day are white english, same as me.

how many can say that?
i mean i have seen about 20 foreign people this year total in my area, i work in a pretty public job seeing many faces too.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye respectable till u got there lol.
> 
> So did ur m8 kill the zlh with heat then??












e


theyl come bak fo sur


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

a topping is in order ice, those leaves will go like the womans skin and you'll fuck them off anyway, best get rid sooner


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

@ICE ya fairy just turnt up cheers mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> e
> 
> 
> theyl come bak fo sur


That's what u get for laughing at my bad luck lol, burnt plants and thrips!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

That Blue pit is going down a storm down this way, had constant phone calls with ppl after more lol, oh well they will have to wait a few weeks lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 19, 2014)

good to hear sae, aint got much left mesen, all percy now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

glad it landed sae. ul only say its shit anyways u dont like nowt u.

yeh was gunna top them anwyays,my tents chillin at around the 25 mark, NICE!


anyone got a spare fan controller?
more money!! ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> good to hear sae, aint got much left mesen, all percy now


lol I didnt even get any percy outta mine by the end, too many bills needed paying lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> glad it landed sae. ul only say its shit anyways u dont like nowt u.
> 
> yeh was gunna top them anwyays,my tents chillin at around the 25 mark, NICE!
> 
> ...


lol its not that i dont like anything but its very rare i ever get sent anything that actually gets me stoned lol, tolerance is waaaay to high, most of em taste quite nice n stuff but just dont get me stoned lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 19, 2014)

Well i haven't seen rain like this for years man like some tropical thunderstorm or something its mad...just smoking a fat exo joint in the shed watching it piss it down lol quite relaxing it is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well i haven't seen rain like this for years man like some tropical thunderstorm or something its mad...just smoking a fat exo joint in the shed watching it piss it down lol quite relaxing it is


fuking brilliant innit

i been dong housework, about to roll a livers up

while yeh the rains nice fuk it muggy, like warm as fuk, 

veg tent has hit 22 lights off but thats better than 36 lights off and 28-29 lights on

thatel do me like.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well i haven't seen rain like this for years man like some tropical thunderstorm or something its mad...just smoking a fat exo joint in the shed watching it piss it down lol quite relaxing it is


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/19/downpours-storms-uk-weather_n_5601893.html?1405779115


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/19/downpours-storms-uk-weather_n_5601893.html?1405779115



yeh i had a throw a few dry towels in flower tent today 73% RH.
well i say a few towels more like a pile of clothes on flower tent floor LOL

inbox blad


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i had a throw a few dry towels in flower tent today 73% RH.
> well i say a few towels more like a pile of clothes on flower tent floor LOL
> 
> inbox blad


replied mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2014)

All @ 4 weeks and a couple of days 12/12.
Not quite as healthy as I'd like but I've been slack with them to be honest
Still, steady away........
*
Exo x Dreamtime.*
    

*Exo.
 *

*Tent.*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All @ 4 weeks and a couple of days 12/12.
> Not quite as healthy as I'd like but I've been slack with them to be honest
> Still, steady away........
> *Exo x Dreamtime.*
> ...



lol

thats all im sayin.

how u doin anwyays homeslice?

how u coping with the heat?

and im talking the plants,,, not u, i know how u cope with the heat, like all gingers, BURN!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> how u doin anwyays homeslice?
> 
> how u coping with the heat?
> 
> and im talking the plants,,, not u, i know how u cope with the heat, like all gingers, BURN!


Lol, I don't burn so easy.
I don't go walking round without a t-shirt on mind you.


Plants aren't bothered by the heat as they're on during the night with a cool tube, 7:00/7:00 ish.
I've just put a couple of Exo in the loft under a 400 standard reflector today to veg for a couple of weeks and that's OK too.
I'll know tomorrow mid afternoon if the sun's out to be sure though but it seems good to go.
They'll be getting joined by another Exo and a Psycho and getting swapped to the cool tube tent for most of flower when these are done.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I don't burn so easy.
> I don't go walking round without a t-shirt on mind you.
> 
> 
> ...



liar ive seen you walking round leeds road estate flexing it with ya chest out rocking past the mosques.

atticks are a true butch but i got mine about done now whenn this dog comes down in 3 weeks il buy a air cooler, like 100 qwid just to have in loft, it doesent
need it by any means but it will help keep the tents cooler, or i ws thinking of gluing a collar to front of it and dicting from it to tent OR get 2 of them lil portable jobbys for inside tent.
but like i say im rocking low temps now so shouldnt need it;

so was the reveg worth the time and that?

did u get on destiny beta? fucking ace mate,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so was the reveg worth the time and that?
> 
> did u get on destiny beta? fucking ace mate,


I fucked the reveg off and the fairy brought me a cut.

No man but I've seen it, I don't go in for beta's and stuff.
My pal does though, loads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2014)

I gave the kittens their first proper solid food today, grilled trout. 

Spoiled cunts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> liar ive seen you walking round leeds road estate flexing it with ya chest out rocking past the mosques.
> 
> atticks are a true butch but i got mine about done now whenn this dog comes down in 3 weeks il buy a air cooler, like 100 qwid just to have in loft, it doesent
> need it by any means but it will help keep the tents cooler, or i ws thinking of gluing a collar to front of it and dicting from it to tent OR get 2 of them lil portable jobbys for inside tent.
> ...


It definitely needs the cooler


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 19, 2014)

@ICE email


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Morning all, where is every cunt? lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, where is every cunt? lol


lol i thought it was monday, so im gonna go and get some sunday lunch with wine, fkin result, hows u mate grow goin orite?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol i thought it was monday, so im gonna go and get some sunday lunch with wine, fkin result, hows u mate grow goin orite?



fuk u doin drinkin?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol i thought it was monday, so im gonna go and get some sunday lunch with wine, fkin result, hows u mate grow goin orite?


Its starting to come back together after the long absence lol, just gotta get it a bit more perpetual but thats all in the works, gonna have to close down for a week after this harvest to get the windows fixed so when i start back up again gonna stagger it from the start

Also im looking at having a shakeup of strains at some point, sick to death of cheese so just gonna focus on the BP n BK for now and then after xmas i wanna try Bogglegum, Blueberryx blueberry from Robbie that hes got and also wanna find something else a bit fruity/blueberry/strawberry etc

Starting to get a nice little collection of strains here but quite a few of em im only keeping for trading for cuts as no real interest in running them lol , Gringo is rooting at a mates house so anyone that wants a cut will easily have it before xmas

How about you? things all going good n you enjoying playing with that pink plant?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

mano me own heart sae,im sik of cheese and berries too

wayya doing running from seed then?

i fucked my perp of for now, with the temps been al fucked up like they was it was just slow going so was unable to sustain it.

the dogs on ripen now, shes my summer week away with the family money, and exo is a few weeks behind i think


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 20, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its starting to come back together after the long absence lol, just gotta get it a bit more perpetual but thats all in the works, gonna have to close down for a week after this harvest to get the windows fixed so when i start back up again gonna stagger it from the start
> 
> Also im looking at having a shakeup of strains at some point, sick to death of cheese so just gonna focus on the BP n BK for now and then after xmas i wanna try Bogglegum, Blueberryx blueberry from Robbie that hes got and also wanna find something else a bit fruity/blueberry/strawberry etc
> 
> ...


the p45 is not looking good on the reveg but time will tell, got another pink pheno which is v similar so mebbe theyre not uncommon and they are both quite distinctive in veg but i dont have a cut of this either grrrr, part from that thinking of moving the fam out and upscaling, got an oppo to make some dosh in the year and a bit i got left here, the supersoil is growing the plants and the yield is there now so im happy if not a bit knackered with 2 little ones and another business to run


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the p45 is not looking good on the reveg but time will tell, got another pink pheno which is v similar so mebbe theyre not uncommon and they are both quite distinctive in veg but i dont have a cut of this either grrrr, part from that thinking of moving the fam out and upscaling, got an oppo to make some dosh in the year and a bit i got left here, the supersoil is growing the plants and the yield is there now so im happy if not a bit knackered with 2 little ones and another business to run


Get yourself a couple of cheap cement mixers and a few wheelbarrows for ur mixing, gotta take a bit of the work out of it.....or better still pay me and I'll come mix it for ye lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Jul 20, 2014)

got the fan sorted all i neednow is a phone with cam,dropped my ace down the shitter huff,on the up side the dippys been chopped


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Get yourself a couple of cheap cement mixers and a few wheelbarrows for ur mixing, gotta take a bit of the work out of it.....or better still pay me and I'll come mix it for ye lol


have to say could deffo use the help im all for machines doin the work but it would need to be a big fuk off mixer to work, just dont know how big im gonna go depends on leccy consumption ive got a be a little careful on that score as im maxed out and some already ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> have to say could deffo use the help im all for machines doin the work but it would need to be a big fuk off mixer to work, just dont know how big im gonna go depends on leccy consumption ive got a be a little careful on that score as im maxed out and some already ffs


Aye if it was me I'd be using a mixer and do in it in batches, fuck that manual labour, can't be easy. And if it wasn't for the leccy I think wed all be having big ass grows


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

R.I.P MC Sparks.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> R.I.P MC Sparks.


fried chicken ya


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Yman, i wanna make some bho,can u rec some glasswear to do the job for medium large batches, i got a 3 litre kilner jar full?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> got the fan sorted all i neednow is a phone with cam,dropped my ace down the shitter huff,



no loss mate the ace is shite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Yman, i wanna make some bho,can u rec some glasswear to do the job for medium large batches, i got a 3 litre kilner jar full?


Depends on how clean you want your BHO but a big Pyrex roasting tray and a BHO tube is a good start.

BHO tubes are expensive so I just use a jam jar with 2 holes in the lid.
If you fancy shelling out on a proper tube it makes life easier and it's more efficient.

If you want to winterize it and ethanol wash it afterwards I'd go for a big Pyrex beaker but not so big that it doesn't fit in your freezer.


Anything that suits the purpose to be honest, as long as it's Pyrex (borosilicate) for heat or the freezer it's good to go.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

good idea re jar hmmmm


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

How come I can't find a thread for the Scott'ss?

Calling my pasty brethren:
 

Do you kids in the UK have trouble holding a tan as well?

I'm Canada! I think your country OWNS our country! Or something like that...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> How come I can't find a thread for the Scott'ss?
> 
> Calling my pasty brethren:
> View attachment 3208152
> ...


show us ya pics


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> show us ya tits


 

Oh shit....it's ooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn....
 

You're welcome...

See...we be polite here in Canada, eh?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Ah, let's NEVER fight again! 

Let's go for a rip!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> How come I can't find a thread for the Scot's?


Because this is the UK growers thread and Scotland is a part of the UK.

England, Wales and Scotland are countrys on an island called Great Britain.
Great Britain and Northern Ireland form a political union called "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland" aka the UK.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good idea re jar hmmmm


Without rubber inside the lid though Zeddd.

Butane fucks with the petro chems in it causing nastys.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because this is the UK growers thread and Scotland is a part of the UK.
> 
> England, Wales and Scotland are countrys on an island called Great Britain.
> Great Britain and Northern Ireland form a political union called "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland" aka the UK.


I know where stuff is silly, I am NOT 'Emerican! Pffffft...

I was just sayin hi is all....Canada is like "little Britain". 

And my relatives, originally, were from Sottland. John Scott, born in 1683 in Dumfriesshire Scottland. 

Did you know him? hahahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> How come I can't find a thread for the Scott'ss?
> 
> Calling my pasty brethren:
> View attachment 3208152
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/scotland-growers-thread.644574/

There is a scotland thread, its just dead lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> (borosilicate) for heat or the freezer it's good to go.


i know u just googled that name to sound ll clever n shit like u know wat your doin.


cuuuummmmmon

fyi, destiny is fucking epic


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> And my relatives, originally, were from Sottland. John Scott, born in 1683 in Dumfriesshire Scottland.



doesent make u fucking scotish then does it


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> doesent make u fucking scotish then does it


Well - I'm Canadian. My relatives, were from Scottland. I don't think anybody is going to let me go for duel citizenship though....pity..

Everyone here is just so NICE!!! hahahahahahahahaha

Pay no attention to little ol me. I like weed cookies, therefore I be:


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i know u just googled that name to sound ll clever n shit like u know wat your doin.
> 
> 
> cuuuummmmmon


Lol I'd best know the difference, I've £300 quid worth of gear to blow it with sat here.

New flashback arrestors came yesterday.......

 

Top quality kit these. Got a belting deal on ebay, normally £65 each and got 2 for £20 with postage.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

I spotted something in a few photos this morning for those who don't buy into all that conspiracy theory bullshit.

2 different piles of luggage in 2 different places made from the same bags/suitcases..........





Yeah, seems legit!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mano me own heart sae,im sik of cheese and berries too
> 
> wayya doing running from seed then?
> 
> ...


I WAS running from seed but now i have a veg cupboard at a mates house with mums n cuts of Exo, 2 BP phenos, Blue Kush, Gringo (currently rooting), and cheesebomb

Also hopefully within the next few months should have BBxBB, Bogglegum, Blue hash running as well and have also still got SKxDB and DPQ in seed form


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

The mainstream press have started to blur out controversial evidence from photos/videos since the Rigby/Woolwich bullshit.

Why blur out a supposed body like in this photo?

 


Maybe because if folk zoomed in and inspected it they might get the idea that it's not actually a real person do you reckon?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 20, 2014)

Yorkie I'm all for conspiracys but this i don't think so.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Talking of conspiracies........one I found a min ago for ya yorky

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/18/apollo-11-fake-proof_n_5599372.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Yorkie I'm all for conspiracys but this i don't think so.



So you don't see the same bags with your own eyes then?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The mainstream press have started to blur out controversial evidence from photos/videos since the Rigby/Woolwich bullshit.
> 
> Why blur out a supposed body like in this photo?
> 
> ...


Your body swells up when dead these poor people have been burned & fallen 30000 feet from the sky . There's no way they could get away with fake body's . You got people pro Russian forces who couldn't give a fuck . do you think they wouldn't say anything if there were fake body's ?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you don't see the same bags with your own eyes then?


I've been to airports where people have the same suitcases mate

& also you can tell 2 photos were taken different times . Could of been movedn& pulled somewhere else


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I've been to airports where people have the same suitcases mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The mainstream press have started to blur out controversial evidence from photos/videos since the Rigby/Woolwich bullshit.
> 
> Why blur out a supposed body like in this photo?
> 
> ...


Maybe as they are press photos the bodies have been blurred out for any women/kids viewing it??

Also with the photos of the bags just looks like 3 diifferent angles of the same pile?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> & also you can tell 2 photos were taken different times . Could of been movedn& pulled somewhere else


..........

Coincidentally the bag in red is pretty much in exactly the same position!

  

That's obviously 2 piles of luggage at 2 different times made from the same bags, make of it what you will.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also with the photos of the bags just looks like 3 diifferent angles of the same pile?


Same pile in the first 2 photos from different angles as the team walk past, the 3rd is a different pile in a different place with the same bags.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Same pile in the first 2 photos from different angles as the team walk past, the 3rd is a different pile in a different place with the same bags.


Yeah more than likely just been moved, well unless the crash just happened to dump them all conveniently adjacent to the road in a nice pile


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone else got thunder n lightning or is it just down here?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2014)

Not long finished work must be mad working on a day of rest! Just had a joint and feel smashed lol.

That crash is real man shits messy just another reminder on how FUCKED this world really is

We had all that thunder and lightning yesterday mate was mad floods and everything off a 20 min downpour


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Not long finished work must be mad working on a day of rest! Just had a joint and feel smashed lol.
> 
> That crash is real man shits messy just another reminder on how FUCKED this world really is
> 
> We had all that thunder and lightning yesterday mate was mad floods and everything off a 20 min downpour


Same down this way n now its just started up again lol, proper crack BOOM shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


>



None of those bodys look real.
The one with the green polo shirt on hasn't got any real hair, the head is just coloured brown ffs..
There's no close up's shown and the only one they do get close to is cut out of the video as they cover it back up with the sheet or the face is blurred out on the black tshirt one.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 20, 2014)

[="Saerimmner, post: 10714644, member: 224323"]Same down this way n now its just started up again lol, proper crack BOOM shit[/QUOTE]

Yeh think we was suppose to be getting another beasting today buy nothing but pure sunshine red hot man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

So who's watching Monty Python tonight?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because this is the UK growers thread and Scotland is a part of the UK.
> 
> England, Wales and Scotland are countrys on an island called Great Britain.
> Great Britain and Northern Ireland form a political union called "The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland" aka the UK.


the uk is a corporation


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the uk is a corporation


Aye but then it gets technical, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I know where stuff is silly, I am NOT 'Emerican! Pffffft...
> 
> I was just sayin hi is all....Canada is like "little Britain".
> 
> ...


that cunt still owes me lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I spotted something in a few photos this morning for those who don't buy into all that conspiracy theory bullshit.
> 
> 2 different piles of luggage in 2 different places made from the same bags/suitcases..........
> 
> ...


well spotted, did u see the corpses, some of them had livid marks from tracked blood and laying on slabs, i saw at least 3 corpses in that wreckage that wernt fresh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [="Saerimmner, post: 10714644, member: 224323"]Same down this way n now its just started up again lol, proper crack BOOM shit


Yeh think we was suppose to be getting another beasting today buy nothing but pure sunshine red hot man[/QUOTE]

check the weather as this is moving north overnight apparently


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Dont you lot find though, that with all these "events" that happen around the world, for every pic you see it could quite easily be explained by a few different things both innocent n nefarious


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

911,7/7,311 boston,woolwich....yeah all easily explainable as innocent freak events, lo


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 911,7/7,311 boston,woolwich....yeah all easily explainable by innocent freak accidents, lo


Who mentioned accidents??

What i said was every PICTURE you see from these events could quite easily tell a story either way (innocent or not) but everyone just loves to think there has to be something amiss every time, people do love a conspiracy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Who mentioned accidents??
> 
> What i said was every PICTURE you see from these events could quite easily tell a story either way (innocent or not) but everyone just loves to think there has to be something amiss every time, people do love a conspiracy


i changed that to event b4 your post so no offence, the truth is somewhere outside the reach of the msm, i am a trained scientist so cant accept the physics of 911 or any of the aforementioned tragedys, if u wanna ask me about any of it pls do....aluminium tube slicing thru steel and concrete....nah pls...etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

im a trained wanker and even i know 9-11 was fucked up
loose change
little man,

great stuff!


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 20, 2014)

But onestly not every disaster can be a government cover up ? What would the Russian separatists get out off not telling the world that there are fake bodies lying about the floor ?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

this is a steel spire that disintegrates, its made of construction steel and is over 80 m high...cool considering this was done by obl in a cave by satellite phone lolol


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2014)

/\/\photoshoped as gaz would say/\/\

let's face it nobody has a fucking clue what is going on, ask less questions and you shall be a lot better off.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> /\/\photoshoped as gaz would say/\/\
> 
> let's face it nobody has a fucking clue what is going on, ask less questions and you shall be a lot better off.


ignorance is for fools


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2014)

so is picking shite out of thin air

i don't believe what i'm told by any cunt, be it sir steven hawking or the guv, they all have their agendas


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> so is picking shite out of thin air


as u have demonstrated


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> But onestly not every disaster can be a government cover up ? What would the Russian separatists get out off not telling the world that there are fake bodies lying about the floor ?


Thats the kind of thing I mean...not EVERY one of these "events" is a conspiracy or a cover up (of course some probably are), sometimes i think ppl WANT to try n find something that dont agree with someone elses opinion etc


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats the kind of thing I mean...not EVERY one of these "events" is a conspiracy or a cover up (of course some probably are), sometimes i think ppl WANT to try n find something that dont agree with someone elses opinion etc


no its about facts and science not about being contrary


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no its about facts and science not about being contrary


For some, for others its quite obvious EVERY one of these events HAS to be a conspiracy whether it is or not, same as with everything else in life.

Now I honestly do believe that governments do stuff like this on a regular basis but i just cant believe every single event is somehow shady


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the uk is a corporation


So who's the CEO? This guy:
 

Went looking for a funny queen memie, and found that. I will never again say anything bad about that dude. He's terrifying!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So who's the CEO? This guy:
> View attachment 3208335
> 
> Went looking for a funny queen memie, and found that. I will never again say anything bad about that dude. He's terrifying!!!!!


Hmmm you`re quite strange aint ya? Now show us your tits or Gtfo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Also find it quite funny that when a bloke joins the thread everyone is a complete cunt to em but the second someone with tits shows up everyone suddenly gets all nice n shy lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 20, 2014)

Rambo aint been about in days, was getting worried but its all good, ive found him......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Bahahahaha - you dudes are funny! Is it seriously ONLY dudes here? In the America's...ladi's grow too!!!!

Or maybe it's just not allowed in the UK? 

Maybe I should blow my Ladi Conch:

Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump

Calling @sunni , @Flaming Pie , @S3love , @roseypeach , @lahadaextranjera !!!!!

Let's Va-J up this thread!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Bahahahaha - you dudes are funny! Is it seriously ONLY dudes here? In the America's...ladi's grow too!!!!
> 
> Or maybe it's just not allowed in the UK?
> 
> ...


Yup just blokes

Oh ladies can grow dont get me wrong but normally the second a new face appears in here everyone is all over em being a cunt for no reason yet because you have tits they are all suddenly behaving........just find it a bit strange lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Bahahahaha - you dudes are funny! Is it seriously ONLY dudes here? In the America's...ladi's grow too!!!!
> 
> Or maybe it's just not allowed in the UK?
> 
> ...


reported as spam lmfao


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> reported as spam lmfao


Oh you just wait - THESE chicks are Hilar! hahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Ask @Flaming Pie about the CHODE GLOVE**!!!

**patent pending...

bahahahahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

dafuq is this sket?^^


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dafuq is this sket?^^


I'm sorry...I can't understand your accent...you'll have to forgive me, I'm Canadian...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dafuq is this sket?^^


Oooooh - is this the "HARD TIME" I was to be expecting for jumping into this thread of Learned Doctors?
Hmmm...I have JUST the thing...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh you just wait - THESE chicks are Hilar! hahahaha


I was talking about ghosts...I'm BAT-SHIT crazy...you'll learn. 

Oooooh - GAY GHOSTS!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I was talking about ghosts...I'm BAT-SHIT crazy...you'll learn.
> 
> Oooooh - GAY GHOSTS!
> View attachment 3208441


Ur a bit fuckin weird arnt ye....dunno wether that's the Canadian or the Scottish in u


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur a bit fuckin weird arnt ye....dunno wether that's the Canadian or the Scottish in u


LIttle column A, and a little TYRANOSAURAUS! 

bahahahaha. I'm just playin. I'm nuts, but NOT in a murderie way. I live by these rules:
 

Do no harm to humans, and all that jazz. 

Oh, and I'm MMJ all the way! So life is, kinda awesome! hahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dafuq is this sket?^^


I know, wtf is it with this thread keep attracting weirdos n angry noobs from other(imitation) threads


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur a bit fuckin weird arnt ye....dunno wether that's the Canadian or the Scottish in u


Wonder if she'd like some irish in her


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wonder if she'd like some irish in her



but your welsh/?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> but your welsh/?


Who's my welsh?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Who's my welsh?


your welsh, actng like ur iirsh and shit just coz ya a gammy welshman


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I know, wtf is it with this thread keep attracting weirdos n angry noobs from other(imitation) threads


bahahahaha - so you think I am much weirder than all of YOU?

Hmmm...I guess I belong elseware... 

Please carry on with your hate bukkake!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

I thought everyone on RIU was just into weed? 
 

Note to self: people in the UK don't like new people.....

hahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I thought everyone on RIU was just into weed?
> View attachment 3208478
> 
> Note to self: people in the UK don't like new people.....
> ...


****I should have said SOME people....

Pfffft...some people, eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Nah we love new ppl just not cops or ices foot pics


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah we love new ppl just not cops or ices foot pics


Oh whew - I was gettin another vibe over hurr for a bit. Thought my ovaries were scaring people....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Can we see your tits btw?...for science!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh whew - I was gettin another vibe over hurr for a bit. Thought my ovaries were scaring people....


This threads a very funny looking kitchen lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Ithanks for Tom green btw he's a swell fella


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can we see your tits btw?...for science!!!


 
They are magic - so NO! 
Unless you can make something float or teleport over to Canada. THEN I would fo sho! For SCIENCE!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This threads a very funny looking kitchen lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 20, 2014)

u know its sum1 like doppy trying a diffrent angle to get into the thread

saying that this HO sound slike unlucky, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

No woman has ever laughed at my jokes(laughed at but not with me) ur not an old member are you?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know its sum1 like doppy trying a diffrent angle to get into the thread
> 
> saying that this HO sound slike unlucky, lol


I am a newb to this whole world, only got informed as of June 13th, 2014. 

What is HO?

Unless you mean "slut-bag" inwhich case, thank you! I find that a term of endearment...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No woman has ever laughed at my jokes(laughed at but not with me) ur not an old member are you?


It's almost been one month! Ooooh - what's the date?

ONE MONTH TODAY!!!!

Happy anniversary me!!!

Naw, I'll wait a whole year. It's like those fucking ass-hat couples that have 1 week, 14 week, whatever anniversaires. They gross me out. Like THIS:
 

GROSS!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

@ICE email


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can we see your tits btw?...for science!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

You offering your tits in return?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Yo bitches... 

@ICE you get my pm dude? 
Yes im a douche I know I know lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Let's go everyone


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Fucking hectic week, just landed a sweeeeet new job ... guess which lazy weed smoking waster is soon to be a college lecturer ! Lmao .... lord av mercy on dem Students lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yo bitches...
> 
> @ICE you get my pm dude?
> Yes im a douche I know I know lol


evening, before everyone suddenly goes to bed suddenly now you have arrived any news on that BBxBB yet? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3208501


Grief* lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fucking hectic week, just landed a sweeeeet new job ... guess which lazy weed smoking waster is soon to be a college lecturer ! Lmao .... lord av mercy on dem Students lol


Lecturing? Wwwhhaaaattt


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> evening, before everyone suddenly goes to bed suddenly now you have arrived any news on that BBxBB yet? lol


I got 3 males out the 3 seeds lmao ... thats what ur blue pits replaced. Ill drop some more seeds in a few weeks n update u mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fucking hectic week, just landed a sweeeeet new job ... guess which lazy weed smoking waster is soon to be a college lecturer ! Lmao .... lord av mercy on dem Students lol


Thread-clearing in a hostile multi-cultural environment(Grade 1) with Robbie, Lecture room 302 lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I got 3 males out the 3 seeds lmao ... thats what ur blue pits replaced. Ill drop some more seeds in a few weeks n update u mate


lol no worries mate,how many seeds you got left? how are ya BP getting on?

if your having space issues mate feel free to send the seeds down here n ill just send ya cuts back lol, cleared out the veg cupboard today so got some room to play withy


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Pakis need not apply ... 



Saerimmner said:


> Thread-clearing in a hostile multi-cultural environment(Grade 1) with Robbie, Lecture room 302 lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Sound mate how much room you got for seeds? 
BPs looking lovely at minute nice dark green... need repotting but holding off at min as I need to recharge my soil slightly 



Saerimmner said:


> lol no worries mate,how many seeds you got left? how are ya BP getting on?
> 
> if your having space issues mate feel free to send the seeds down here n ill just send ya cuts back lol, cleared out the veg cupboard today so got some room to play withy


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Might change my name to Robbie PHD ... lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Where's the Canadian chick gone?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Where's the Canadian chick gone?


Yello?
 
"Ski poling" accident...don't ask...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sound mate how much room you got for seeds?
> BPs looking lovely at minute nice dark green... need repotting but holding off at min as I need to recharge my soil slightly


Not massive mate but i can easily have at least 3-4 on the go at a time quite easily, will at least weed out the males for ya if nothing else lol, im guessing you got either 10 or 20 seeds of it so that should leave ya with 6 or 16 lol, either way can at least get em sexed n snips sent for ya if ya want


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Yello?
> View attachment 3208522
> "Ski poling" accident...don't ask...


Beginners tip: When allowing a parrot/clown to blow his load in your face always insist they do not follow-thru with a hip thrust after.......easy way to lose an eye


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2014)

women do my fkin swede


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Found a nice picture for Robbies classroom door lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Beginners tip: When allowing a parrot/clown to blow his load in your face always insist they do not follow-thru with a hip thrust after.......easy way to lose an eye


No - it was ACTUAL ski pole.

I was skiing, it was raining, I took off my protective eye gear for less than 5 min...

In that time, I hit a bump? I had a seizure? Something happened...and my hand was possessed like Evil Dead and jammed the blunt end of my ski pole into my eye. 

I have a scar - it's pretty sweet...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh - it's LATE where you are! 

GOODNIGHT PRECIOUS ANGELS!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

So the EXIF data from the officially released Ukrainian government video concerning a supposed rebel telephone/radio convo about shooting down flight MH17 reveals it was uploaded the day before.

http://gmorder.livejournal.com/1113736.html

Apparently the original file has been deleted but not before it was downloaded over 800 times.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the EXIF data from the officially released Ukrainian government video concerning a supposed rebel telephone/radio convo about shooting down flight MH17 reveals it was uploaded the day before.
> 
> http://gmorder.livejournal.com/1113736.html
> 
> Apparently the original file has been deleted but not before it was downloaded over 800 times.


UM...Our public school system sucks over hurrrrr, and I am NOT a rich-face that went to private school and actually learned about the world.

What the shit is everyone saying?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> UM...Our public school system sucks over hurrrrr, and I am NOT a rich-face that went to private school and actually learned about the world.


You don't need private school to learn about the world, you have the internet at your finger tips.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


>


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You don't need private school to learn about the world, you have the internet at your finger tips.


I spent 20 years trying NOT to kill myself, I had more important things to look up...likepro-anorexia websites and shit about cutting.

But thank you for your very NOT condescending views on people that don't know the same information YOU know.

Hey, what would you say is the ONLY type of food that doesn't digest properly? You would know this from the 1000's of times you have eaten and made yourself throw up...

Or...

I assume you MUST know this...because you have internet so therefore you know EVERYTHING.

hahahahahah


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

I should let you get back to putting other people down @The Yorkshireman ....sorry for being so positive about life...

hahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I should let you get back to putting other people down @The Yorkshireman ....sorry for being so positive about life...
> 
> hahahahaha
> View attachment 3208645


I'm Canadian - I just HAD to apologize for getting yer panties in a twist...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> No - it was ACTUAL ski pole.
> 
> I was skiing, it was raining, I took off my protective eye gear for less than 5 min...
> 
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> So the EXIF data from the officially released Ukrainian government video concerning a supposed rebel telephone/radio convo about shooting down flight MH17 reveals it was uploaded the day before.
> 
> http://gmorder.livejournal.com/1113736.html
> 
> Apparently the original file has been deleted but not before it was downloaded over 800 times.


Good job you can read cyrillic coz i fucking cant lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I spent 20 years trying NOT to kill myself, I had more important things to look up...likepro-anorexia websites and shit about cutting.
> 
> But thank you for your very NOT condescending views on people that don't know the same information YOU know.
> 
> ...


sweetcorn


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sweetcorn


Banana


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Man I just woke up on settee lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Banana


No its sweetcorn lol, contains far too much energy or starch or something like that so cant be fully broken down by the body in just a single pass thru the stomach or summat like that if i remember rightly


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Man I just woke up on settee lol


lol lightweight, so what is it ur gonna be teaching/lecturing then?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

I just typed a random food lol


Saerimmner said:


> No its sweetcorn lol, contains far too much energy or starch or something like that so cant be fully broken down by the body in just a single pass thru the stomach or summat like that if i remember rightly


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Electric/electronic principles  


Saerimmner said:


> lol lightweight, so what is it ur gonna be teaching/lecturing then?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sweetcorn





RobbieP said:


> Banana


CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> CHOCOLATE!!!!


which also makes me think - that weed edibles, made with chocolate - are not getting you as high as you would like...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Electric/electronic principles



aaah so ur a sparky then lol, not posh enough to be an Electrical Engineer lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> CHOCOLATE!!!!


No ur wrong its sweetcorn lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Man I just woke up on settee lol


Last thing I remember was masterbating to princess Diana....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> aaah so ur a sparky then lol, not posh enough to be an Electrical Engineer lmfao


I used to be a electronic engineer... then I became a God ....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 20, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Last thing I remember was masterbating to princess Diana....


A video or did you have a really strong joint, fall in the bath n pull of some "hot tub time machine" type shit? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> A video or did you have a really strong joint, fall in the bath n pull of some "hot tub time machine" type shit? lol


Nah a photo... you know the one in the car ... in that tunnel ...... lol

#necrofuntimes


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

You walked into that one lol 

You shit bed anyway? Only idiots like me dare enter the uk thread at this time of night lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

I got a crackin head ache and this joint aint doing shit .... medicinal my arse


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2014)

Rite bedtime. Nite all


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm sorry...I can't understand your accent...you'll have to forgive me, I'm Canadian...


I love you. I laughed way too hard at that tho.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love you. I laughed way too hard at that tho.


SAMESIES. It's funny every time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> No - it was ACTUAL ski pole.
> 
> I was skiing, it was raining, I took off my protective eye gear for less than 5 min...
> 
> ...


Lil aroused for the evil dead reference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

sunni said:


>


Tell that to the chick


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Man I just woke up on settee lol


Phd yo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Electric/electronic principles


Standing in the middle of a field pissing on an electric fence isn't teaching anyone robbie lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

What the fucks with all the foreigners on the English thread?....said the irish man lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What the fucks with all the foreigners on the English thread?....said the irish man lol


Don't u Know they let anyone into the uk. They probly all think there's benefits to be had in here like free clones or some shit lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 21, 2014)

What u doin up at this hour any way relax?? U obviously haven't mastered this bein a waster yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Don't u Know they let anyone into the uk. They probly all think there's benefits to be had in here like free clones or some shit lol


Since she's a chick we have to see dem tits.. For em initiation purposes lol
When I joined I didn't know shit about clones just thought (emphasis on thought) you lads knew a few things about pot


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u doin up at this hour any way relax?? U obviously haven't mastered this bein a waster yet lol


Never stay in bed past 9 mate can't do it gonna start cycling every morning from next week on for an hour or so


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What the fucks with all the foreigners on the English thread?....said the irish man lol


But your scottish??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> But your scottish??


Don't encourage ice lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning rimmer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u doin up at this hour any way relax?? U obviously haven't mastered this bein a waster yet lol


Second thoughts I am pretty high for half 9, on youtube watching this lol 
Skeletor At His Best pt. 1:


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Useless-Machine-Box-Fully-Assembled-/261498311454?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Games&hash=item3ce283931e

^^ i think we all need this in our life


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Would be a brilliant bday,wedding or better yet for a retirement, will give em something to do till they die


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Useless-Machine-Box-Fully-Assembled-/261498311454?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Games&hash=item3ce283931e
> 
> ^^ i think we all need this in our life


Y`know i think thats probably goes on in the head of most of the randoms that find their way in here, "oh look a UK thread, wait, why am I here? Oh look a UK thread an so on.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Personally I think Robbie should use on of those boxes in his new classes, give it to new students and if they play with it for longer than a minute without getting bored then they really shouldnt be on a course learning to work with electricity as they are quite obviously retarded lmao


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Would be a brilliant bday,wedding or better yet for a retirement, will give em something to do till they die


THIS is my present for Festivus - You can borrow it! It's FREE! Shhhhh...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Think that stopped being funny in the 90s...best check the best b4 date


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think that stopped being funny in the 90s...best check the best b4 date


Oooooh - you only like NEW things that are cool until everyone else likes them...

Here you go:


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

FFS here comes another day of spam n girly shite


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oooooh - you only like NEW things that are cool until everyone else likes them...
> 
> Here you go:
> View attachment 3209032


Nah just like my jokes to be funny.

Threads been dead last few weeks.. Hey Jessica u wanna write my name on ur rack n post it to em show ur not a cop


Mark my words I WILL SEE YOUR TITS


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah just like my jokes to be funny.
> 
> Threads been dead last few weeks.. Hey Jessica u wanna write my name on ur rack n post it to em show ur not a cop


BTW hes not joking we made Unlucky do it before she went all weird in the head n disappeared


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Thought you were closing shop after this harvest rimmer so you could get a window fixed or something along those lines?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> BTW hes not joking we made Unlucky do it before she went all weird in the head n disappeared


Sorry, weirder*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> FFS here comes another day of spam n girly shite



its obviously sum1 like doppey of sum fuk

watever happeend to unlucky? i stil talk to baklawla occaisonally


so does peircing plant stems work?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought you were closing shop after this harvest rimmer so you could get a window fixed or something along those lines?


 I am mate, just harvest isnt for another 7 weeks or so lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Jessica, if u post my name on ur noobs I'll post your name on my moobs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its obviously sum1 like doppey of sum fuk
> 
> watever happeend to unlucky? i stil talk to baklawla occaisonally


Last i heard she was back with her ex or wanted to be n hes a jealous one so she wouldnt be allowed to talk to blokes or anything unless he was there kinda thing


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> BTW hes not joking we made Unlucky do it before she went all weird in the head n disappeared


Sure - tradesies.

I will send you titty shots - if you send me something equally embarrassing to you that you would HATE for strangers to see. Choose from the following:

1. sucking a dick, unless you are a gay and into that (that doesn't count)
2. taking a poop - mid poop
3. a video of your asshole farting up close

Pick your poison. This game is fun!!!!

Too "girly" for ya?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jessica, if u post my name on ur noobs I'll post your name on my moobs


Um....who is THAT? I am Yessica. I wear glasses and look TOTALLY different from this Jessica person you speak of...

I gotta go somewhere and be alone...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Sure - tradesies.
> 
> I will send you titty shots - if you send me something equally embarrassing to you that you would HATE for strangers to see. Choose from the following:
> 
> ...


I'll post me shitting... We've seen ices leg bring it on lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

tits or gtfo!

yours, your sisters, your lovers (yeah i know you munch carpet) either way we won't accept you til we see nipples!

and before you try it we've all seen this before


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Sure - tradesies.
> 
> I will send you titty shots - if you send me something equally embarrassing to you that you would HATE for strangers to see. Choose from the following:
> 
> ...


So are you embarassed about your tits then as thats the vibe im getting?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So are you embarassed about your tits then as thats the vibe im getting?


Oooooh - your reverse psychology is EATING MY BRAIN.

My father loved me, so I don't feel the need to find validation about my boobs and/or body parts from complete strangers.

Just sayin...

hahahahahahaah


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

looool is it more


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Boobs are like plants Jessica, each is beautiful in its own way...that's what makes each boob as unique as a f1 plant... Now show us ur tits love


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> looool is it more


Cute face,shame she's been milked dry... Bet you can still get powdered milk from er


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

really a cannuck yessica? is it not like 5 in the morning there?!, that mmj aint doing shit girl, thought the weed was good in america  yes i said AMERICA


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Boobs are like plants Jessica, each is beautiful in its own way...that's what makes each boob as unique as a f1 plant... Now show us ur tits love


My nips are like magic, if you saw them...you'd go blind and all other boobs would be ruined.
 
They are real...and they are spectacular. hahahahahahaha

Oh, and wee! Just little guys. Go surf the web for BIG TITS.

I hear they have internets on computers now...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> really a cannuck yessica? is it not like 5 in the morning there?!, that mmj aint doing shit girl, thought the weed was good in america  yes i said AMERICA


Went to sleep early. I don't sleep for more than 6 hours. Ever really.


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

shit the bed fo sho


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah u grow pot go buy yourself a memory foam bed...even my dog has a fucking memory foam bed


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

the little shit, mine sleeps on the floor, god help you if somebody breaks in your house, dog will be fast asleep while you are being robbed blind and probably bummed


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

@ICE email


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah u grow pot go buy yourself a memory foam bed...even my dog has a fucking memory foam bed


HOLY FUCK - I have one of those! I always take the foam away to work, just slept on that bitch like a baby for almost a month!

TWINSIES!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oooooh - your reverse psychology is EATING MY BRAIN.
> 
> My father loved me, so I don't feel the need to find validation about my boobs and/or body parts from complete strangers.
> 
> ...


Hmmm not quite reverse psychology im afraid just deductive reasoning....................You asked relax if he would post a picture of a body part he would TRULY HATE people to see when he asked to see your tits, only reason i can see for wording it that way is you have some kind of issues with your tits. This would also tie in nicely with the aforementioned anorexia n self harm bits you mentioned


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> HOLY FUCK - I have one of those! I always take the foam away to work, just slept on that bitch like a baby for almost a month!
> 
> TWINSIES!!!


Something tells me that isn't a video of your breasts


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

well if you had an appointment with a councillor today you may as well cancel, all the self esteem and confidence boost you could need right here on a monday morning.

we are fully qualified


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hmmm not quite reverse psychology im afraid just deductive reasoning....................You asked relax if he would post a picture of a body part he would TRULY HATE people to see when he asked to see your tits, only reason i can see for wording it that way is you have some kind of issues with your tits. This would also tie in nicely with the aforementioned anorexia n self harm bits you mentioned


Nah brah poor self image, poor sleep patterns n uber upbeat mood= hysteria (lol) or she be bi polar n on meds...brap brap


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah brah poor self image, poor sleep patterns n uber upbeat mood= hysteria (lol) or she be bi polar n on meds...brap brap


I have a uterus - isn't that the definition of hysteria? 

BOOM!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

You're not suppose to like that post lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I have a uterus - isn't that the definition of hysteria?
> 
> BOOM!!!!


Yeah that was the joke lol thanks for highlighting it captain obvious


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, ok - NOW I'm getting angry! BAT FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah that was the joke lol thanks for highlighting it captain obvious


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You're not suppose to like that post lol


Dont take it personally mate she has to like every single post thats posted or the sky will collapse lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

But that's mine n bazzers thing


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah brah poor self image, poor sleep patterns n uber upbeat mood= hysteria (lol) or she be bi polar n on meds...brap brap


You`ve never had a g/f into self harm n anorexia have you lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

or shitty cartoons


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont take it personally mate she has to like every single post thats posted or the sky will collapse lol


Don't act like every time I "like" something you're not like fingering your like asshole and like cumming all over the screen...

I hope you have a screen protector. Jizzum can really ruin yr kys...

bahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You`ve never had a g/f into self harm n anorexia have you lol


Nah brah but my sister was/is bi polar to fuck lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You`ve never had a g/f into self harm n anorexia have you lol


USED to be - I've been a QUITTER for years. Now I'm just left with all the crazy - but no self destructive outlets.

Hello INternets...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah brah but my sister was/is bi polar to fuck lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont take it personally mate she has to like every single post thats posted or the sky will collapse lol


"likes" are like interweb handies. I'm just trying to make new friends...

Handies work...sometimes...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Don't act like every time I "like" something you're not like fingering your like asshole and like cumming all over the screen...
> 
> I hope you have a screen protector. Jizzum can really ruin yr kys...
> 
> ...


I know you would like to think your that important to me an i get giggly every time you post but honestly hun im just kinda hoping you will politely fuck off soon n stop posting in here lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I know you would like to think your that important to me an i get giggly every time you post but honestly hun im just kinda hoping you will politely fuck off soon n stop posting in here lol


FOR REAL?

Sure thing!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> USED to be - I've been a QUITTER for years. Now I'm just left with all the crazy - but no self destructive outlets.
> 
> Hello INternets...
> View attachment 3209051


cheers but not interested, was asking relax


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Great now we have to settle for dead chick porn...again 
Oh well 

#necrofuntimes


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> FOR REAL?
> 
> Sure thing!


Yup, if i was joking i would have put "lol" or something similar on the end


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup, if i was joking i would have put "lol" or something similar on the end


Oh - don't consider this being "chased away". I just prefer not to spend my time around douchebags. Have fun though! I'm out for reals this time - you're not very fun to be around! hahahahahahaha

See...I laughed, but I was NOT joking.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh - don't consider this being "chased away". I just prefer not to spend my time around douchebags. Have fun though! I'm out for reals this time - you're not very fun to be around! hahahahahahaha
> 
> See...I laughed, but I was NOT joking.


We dont aim to be


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

another quaalude.............


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> We dont aim to be


Oh this is not a WE - mainly just you.

Unless...were you not TRYING to be a dick? 

Did I just take the funny joke wrong? I don't know - USE YOUR WORDS.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

@ICE email


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh this is not a WE - mainly just you.
> 
> Unless...were you not TRYING to be a dick?
> 
> Did I just take the funny joke wrong? I don't know - USE YOUR WORDS.


No you were correct the first time, I am just being a cunt towards you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

You can only take a dick one way..well a few but they all hurt...or so I've been told lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No you were correct the first time, I am just being a cunt towards you


WHy? You hate cunts or something?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No you were correct the first time, I am just being a cunt towards you


We probably wouldn't get along that good. I am annoying nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Hazing a chick sucks lol where's Gary, them scottish lads love beating on women lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

we still are yet to see tits, who says this she's a she? i reckon it could easily be purple aki


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Because you asked so nicery....hahahaha

Wankers - like there aren't enough tits on the interweb anyways.

This one doesn't matter - my parents already got this christmas card...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

I dunno man could be a her but this thread brings out the paranoid android in us all...I'll chat away but im treating her like she's a cop... A sexy,sexy cop


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> WHy? You hate cunts or something?


Heres a list, pick a reason any reason

I woke up in a bad mood
Its monday
Its sunny
Its cloudy
Your annoying
Your not from the UK
Your canadian
You invaded this thread
You didnt show your tits
I just enjoy being a cunt
etc etc etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3209068
> Because you asked so nicery....hahahaha
> 
> Wankers - like there aren't enough tits on the interweb anyways.
> ...


Check her out rubbing her "parents" in our face..not everyone has parents jess or should I say lil miss normal up bringing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Heres a list, pick a reason any reason
> 
> I woke up in a bad mood
> Its monday
> ...


Trick question all of the above?


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

you got dat thigh gap down!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno man could be a her but this thread brings out the paranoid android in us all...I'll chat away but im treating her like she's a cop... A sexy,sexy cop


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Heres a list, pick a reason any reason
> 
> I woke up in a bad mood
> Its monday
> ...


OOOOOOOOOh - you're just kinda a deck in general? I can roll with that. I like deck! hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3209075


Yorkie,yorkie yorkie lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

I know you wanna talk about manly stuff like titrations and electronics, and light cycles, and flux capacitors and blaaaaar.

Anyone make weed butter? It's my favourite way to ingest marijuana. Seriously - it's awesome!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> OOOOOOOOOh - you're just kinda a deck in general? I can roll with that. I like deck! hahahaha


no not normally but you are particularly annoying so ive decided to make a concerted effort to be a cunt to you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

He's actually telling the truth lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no not normally but you are particularly annoying so ive decided to make a concerted effort to be a cunt to you


It's working!!!!! I was kinda mad for a sec. Then I though - hmmmm....this person is FUN TO BUG!!!!!
 

You sound like you need to get laid REAL bad. Go do that!!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

he has kids, are you joking, you may as well tell him to win the lotto too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Remember bazs green canna butter... Shit was fucking neon green lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

It's always green


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Can we introduce her to shitfaggy or something?He likes playing on his brothers death an you like telling everyone you used to be a self harmer n shit you may get on quite well an then you can both happily fuck off,create your own thread an annoy massive amounts of ppl all at once talking about building a bitcoin town full of shitty internet pictures lmao


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

This is what I'm making today:
"White chocolate raspberry cheesecake with a ginger-weed crust"

I am a cook. I like weed. I have a vagina. 

Get over it!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Can we introduce her to shitfaggy or something?He likes playing on his brothers death an you like telling everyone you used to be a self harmer n shit you may get on quite well an then you can both happily fuck off,create your own thread an annoy massive amounts of ppl all at once talking about building a bitcoin town full of shitty internet pictures lmao


Holy shit - you are SUPER AWESOME!!! Can we please be BEST FRIENDS!!!??

I'll give you my e-mail. Promise you'll write. I could read your messages of hate all day - you make me feel good to be alive. 

Ever think about working for a suicide hotline? I feel very at peace right now - THANKS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Mmm chlorophylls lol if it's not filtered correctly/enough you get that neon look...or so I've heard through the grape vine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This is what I'm making today:
> "White chocolate raspberry cheesecake with a ginger-weed crust"
> 
> I am a cook. I like weed. I have a vagina.
> ...


Pfft rambos cakes are better. Where is that cunt btw?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This is what I'm making today:
> "White chocolate raspberry cheesecake with a ginger-weed crust"
> 
> I am a cook. I like weed. I have a vagina.
> ...


Wow, menstrual cake, wheres Baz when you need him?

p.s. at least cover the sides properly, dont just let the topping run down the side where ever the fuck it wants, look like shit, maybe pay a bit more attention to what your doing n less on psting stupid memes


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Holy shit - you are SUPER AWESOME!!! Can we please be BEST FRIENDS!!!??
> 
> I'll give you my e-mail. Promise you'll write. I could read your messages of hate all day - you make me feel good to be alive.
> 
> Ever think about working for a suicide hotline? I feel very at peace right now - THANKS!


No, but I drove a person to suicide once, even felt a bit guilty about it for a day or so after but that soon passed lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Wow, menstrual cake, wheres Baz when you need him?
> 
> p.s. at least cover the sides properly, dont just let the topping run down the side where ever the fuck it wants, look like shit, maybe pay a bit more attention to what your doing n less on psting stupid memes


HAve you ever baked a cheesecake? Yes? No?

It's called decorating. Get back to beating your wife!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No, but I drove a person to suicide once, even felt a bit guilty about it for a day or so after but that soon passed lol


I do not doubt that - you're kinda an aweful person to meet. Do you get better?


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

you did ruin it though........

looks good before you put that shit on the top, what is that fresh fruit!??!!? wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> you did ruin it though........
> 
> looks good before you put that shit on the top, what is that fresh fruit!??!!? wtf


Lol, who goes ruining a perfectly good cake with fruit lol wtf


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

that's why i'll never understand these gash having sacks of skin we used to call women


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> HAve you ever baked a cheesecake? Yes? No?
> 
> It's called decorating. Get back to beating your wife!


I worked as a chef for many years what do you think? no its called sloppiness, if it was decorating it would at least be kinda even even part the way round but its not, very amateur looking attempt

Just so you know what proper food is supposed to look like, these are a few shots of mine from when i help out on the odd occasion at my friends restaurant

















Also one last pic of of what happens when waitresses forget an order


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> you did ruin it though........
> 
> looks good before you put that shit on the top, what is that fresh fruit!??!!? wtf


Rasberry coulees - which is just rasp sauce (that I made), fresh raspberries, and melted white chocolate with cream. 

DECORATION BUKKAKE


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I worked as a chef for many years what do you think? no its called sloppiness, if it was decorating it would at least be kinda even even part the way round but its not, very amateur looking attempt
> 
> Just so you know what proper food is supposed to look like, these are a few shots of mine from when i help out on the odd occasion at my friends restaurant
> 
> ...


How many roofies did you slip in her drink after this picture was taken?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I worked as a chef for many years what do you think? no its called sloppiness, if it was decorating it would at least be kinda even even part the way round but its not, very amateur looking attempt
> 
> Just so you know what proper food is supposed to look like, these are a few shots of mine from when i help out on the odd occasion at my friends restaurant
> 
> ...


Worst is when they don't write the fucking order down properly!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> How many roofies did you slip in her drink after this picture was taken?


None unfortunately, few ppl slipped her one up the arse a few nights later tho on a drunk night out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck her right in the pussy !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Worst is when they don't write the fucking order down properly!!!!


write it down? ffs what kinda amateur waitresses you hanging around? lol If a waitress cant remember 4-7 drinks n same amount of meals at a time then she shouldnt be doing the fucking job lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> write it down? ffs what kinda amateur waitresses you hanging around? lol If a waitress cant remember 4-7 drinks n same amount of meals at a time then she shouldnt be doing the fucking job lol


Wow - you're just a sweet-heart to everyone aren't you?

Try weed - it's fun!


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

he would if he could but he has to sell it all!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> write it down? ffs what kinda amateur waitresses you hanging around? lol If a waitress cant remember 4-7 drinks n same amount of meals at a time then she shouldnt be doing the fucking job lol


Ah I did silver service amuse bouche type crap with de boning shit at the table n all that razzz everything was written down n accounted so if a tables fucked you can find out who's fault it is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

i did silver service at collage

look yessica cunt,
fukoff to your food thread or we can happly head over ther and turn your thread to shit?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ginger-makes-cannabis-cooking-amazing.834315/

u know thers another uk thread yeh? more your type full of the good ole boys! bi black members fo ya to slide up and down

sket


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Afternoon cock gobblers, hows everyone 2day?

See we still have our Canadian friend hanging about, 
Yessica gees a flash o your gash.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i did silver service at collage
> 
> look yessica cunt,
> fukoff to your food thread or we can happly head over ther and turn your thread to shit?
> ...


Awwwwww - you looked up my stuuuuuuuf!!! Cute

Well NOW I'm never leaving...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon cock gobblers, hows everyone 2day?
> 
> See we still have our Canadian friend hanging about,
> Yessica gees a flash o your gash.


fuck i like the way you kids talk. GASH?

bahahahahahahahahahaha. Greatest. Shit. Ever!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kids?
I think your mistaken we're all men in here


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

You've been baking for 7 yrs n didn't know about the chlorophylls? Lucky for you the idea of a woman cooking with pots made me wanna wank


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Kids?
> I think your mistaken we're all men in here


I call my parents "kids". I just like the way it sounds...

It's a term of endearment. It means you have the endless imagination and possibilities of a child, always.

Fuck I just puked in my mouth a bit while writing that. 

Oh, I know what you funkin cock-gobblers will like - NICE BUMS!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You've been baking for 7 yrs n didn't know about the chlorophylls? Lucky for you the idea of a woman cooking with pots made me wanna wank


I've been cray as fuck since 1998. I'm only NOW waking up. Forgive my ignorance, you magnificent twat! 

bahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I call my parents "kids". I just like the way it sounds...
> 
> It's a term of endearment. It means you have the endless imagination and possibilities of a child, always.
> 
> ...


Those are lovely bottoms...would u show us ur arse?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Wow - you're just a sweet-heart to everyone aren't you?
> 
> Try weed - it's fun!


Absolutely, even canadian muppets like you, im an equal opportunities kinda cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

It's cool just don't do it again


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3209102/ that's my fav kinda ass you'd take home to meet the folks


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Absolutely, even canadian muppets like you, im an equal opportunities kinda cunt


 

Oh whew! I thought you blocked me for a second! I would miss you TOO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Those are lovely bottoms...would u show us ur arse?


probably hasnt got one you could see without a magnifying glass since she used to be a puker


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> probably hasnt got one you could see without a magnifying glass since she used to be a puker


I wouldn't take that jessica! I'd say show your arse n show him who's boss...that would really piss him off


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> probably hasnt got one you could see without a magnifying glass since she used to be a puker


Oh well I just HAD to like that one...

You sound kinda angry about life? Wanna chat sometime? You'll get REAL pissed off, but I think I can help ya. 

You're gonna give yourself an ulcer being so full-o-hate.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this reverse psychology? Oh I don't even know anymore - all the booooys want me to do it....ooooooh

 

You're welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

If u want you can send me ur boobs via private n I'll "verify it " for all the guys lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh well I just HAD to like that one...
> 
> You sound kinda angry about life? Wanna chat sometime? You'll get REAL pissed off, but I think I can help ya.
> 
> You're gonna give yourself an ulcer being so full-o-hate.


No id rather you just fuck off so we can carry on chatting amongst our selves

Also this isnt hate, this is just fun for me


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u want you can send me ur boobs via private n I'll "verify it " for all the guys lol


You read my terms... You first!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No id rather you just fuck off so we can carry on chatting amongst our selves


OOOOh - how about I ignore you, and you ignore me - and then we won't be buggin eachother? Cool?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Right this threads got me procrastinating to fuck time to get shit done peace fags n fagetts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just made the kids lunch, now its time to chill with a fat J, then gotta think what im gonna have myself for a munch, decisions decisions 

Yessica I stand by what I said earlier, gees a swatch o your fanny


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> OOOOh - how about I ignore you, and you ignore me - and then we won't be buggin eachother? Cool?


Or you could fuck off again n no-one will have to deal with ya? All jokes n shit aside tho......you are fucking annoying n filling the thread up with useless shite no-one cares about


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just made the kids lunch, now its time to chill with a fat J, then gotta think what im gonna have myself for a munch, decisions decisions
> 
> Yessica I stand by what I said earlier, gees a swatch o your fanny
> 
> View attachment 3209107


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

OH. My. GAwd.

hahahahah - so this ISN'T tote and talk? hahahahahaha

I was wondering why people were so serious. fuck.

I actually do apologize - I stay out of places like this on purpose - you dudes are all business up in hurrrrr.

Thanks for letting me crash yer party - super fun!! And now it's almost 8:00am, time to start the work day!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

@yessica, why when i dont even want to talk to you in here do you think i wanna chat with you in private messages?

fucking canadian muppet


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Seriously though....how dumb do you have to be to have a whole room of ppl cunting you off n not get the hint?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @yessica, why when i dont even want to talk to you in here do you think i wanna chat with you in private messages?
> 
> fucking canadian muppet


U mean it wasnt just me she pm'd, im fucking gutted I thot I was the chosen one and was gonna get the titty pics......lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyway where the fuck is Rambo? That cunt aint been on in a week its not like him, he's usually lurking at least and liking posts if hes not writing any.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

No - it was you, and R2D2 or whatever. AND I actually PM'd that other dude who has magically disappeared from my view forever...

He's like "he who should not be named"...

FUCKING VOLDOMORT!!!

I like to chat and I like funny things, what can I say???
  

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Thanks for letting me crash yer party - super fun!! And now it's almost 8:00am, time to start the work day!!!









"C`mon man $3 an ill suck yo dick, hurry up tho I need to get me some rock"


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

bitch used us for her morning entertainment, cunt!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> bitch used us for her morning entertainment, cunt!!!


You were GREAT. I'll call you...


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

the jokes on you, i give you a little present, lets just say you'll never be fat again!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyway where the fuck is Rambo? That cunt aint been on in a week its not like him, he's usually lurking at least and liking posts if hes not writing any.


no net


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> the jokes on you, i give you a little present, lets just say you'll never be fat again!


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

hahaha, i find it's always cancer when you try to self diagnose.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Back in a bit lads off to the veg cupboard at me mates


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

keep us posted on the gringo, may as well give it a try like.......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

shits getting old yo! i feel the ignore button looming.


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

soon as she goes it goes back to being a ghost town. shamed to say it but it's better having some crazy skank in here than nobody........


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> soon as she goes it goes back to being a ghost town. shamed to say it but it's better having some crazy skank in here than nobody........


You raaaaaaaaaang?

bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> some crazy skank in here........


Thanks! I like you too!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

Its more fun in here with the FUNNY people and not just the plain-ol meanies. 

I LOVE jokes...but I fucking HATE d-bags!


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

you been lurking hard all day? back up never came, or rather it came said sorry i can't back you up and went again. so i'm still sat here sober sweating and with a mucky eye because i had to wipe my ass with the roughest of newspapers, fuck me this is torture! roll on 4pm i'm long gone


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

errrrrrrrr, come again?!

random shot, looks nice but they are all driving the wrong way, somebody stop them before there is a serious accident


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Yorkie you about? Im not a million miles from you and could do with a brew lol ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> keep us posted on the gringo, may as well give it a try like.......


Will do mate, when its rooted ill get it back to the veg cupboard n take cuts for whoever wants em


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> you been lurking hard all day? back up never came, or rather it came said sorry i can't back you up and went again. so i'm still sat here sober sweating and with a mucky eye because i had to wipe my ass with the roughest of newspapers, fuck me this is torture! roll on 4pm i'm long gone


TBH think its a case of "once bitten twice shy" with sunni n this thread lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Afternoon zedd, i see ya lurking lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Its more fun in here with the FUNNY people and not just the plain-ol meanies.
> 
> I LOVE jokes...but I fucking HATE d-bags!
> View attachment 3209216


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

afternoon all, ive got her on ignore, jesus whats happened in here ffs place is like a fukin hairdressers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Afternoon zedd, what u vaping on today? Go on put the rest of us to shame u fucker lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> afternoon all, ive got her on ignore, jesus whats happened in here ffs place is like a fukin hairdressers


Coz every cunt was polite to her coz shes got fucking tits, if it was a bloke most of the ppl in here woulda been straight on it


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon zedd, what u vaping on today? Go on put the rest of us to shame u fucker lol


gaz im havin a bad day mate, mrs finally did my nut and ive booked em on a caravan holiday ffs with her sister etc...jus get the fuk out of my hair for a week, then i come to chill with my homies and someones all over the Sacred thread..wtfh, anyways hopefully we can all find the ignore button and get back to winding each other up, exaggerating bragging etc, yano familiar stuff, any one got any bud pics?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

@zedd, i know you were talking bout looking for a new motor a while back lol

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/nissan-qashqai-r-first-drive-2014-07-21


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gaz im havin a bad day mate, mrs finally did my nut and ive booked em on a caravan holiday ffs with her sister etc...jus get the fuk out of my hair for a week, then i come to chill with my homies and someones all over the Sacred thread..wtfh, anyways hopefully we can all find the ignore button and get back to winding each other up, exaggerating bragging etc, yano familiar stuff, any one got any bud pics?


Must be the heat or something, amount of couples i know arguin atm is fucking incredible


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

im mid harvest at 20 oz so far so im spoiled for choice, vaping some nice exo cos i need a heavy duty sedation, the lem is quite a happy weed and i been on that too, got a 10g pd habit atm with all the stress lolol


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

it could be the heat but when i'm in spain sipping a lager i don't feel this stressed.
it is the people of this country, i'd shoot each and every one of you if i could.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @zedd, i know you were talking bout looking for a new motor a while back lol
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/nissan-qashqai-r-first-drive-2014-07-21


jaw dropping power omfg why would anyone wanna spend that and drive something so ugly when u could do the same to a gtr, but yes i would love to own it used ha ha ide be racing bikes with it btl..niceone sae


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha know the feeling, me and the wife been at each others throats for the last cpl days, I just enjoy my days while shes at work then switch off when she gets home,

As for the maple drinking fake american thats been posting obscure unrelated shite, its entertaining for a while, she will go on ignore eventually but for now im happy to take the piss and have a wind up,

Dont worry tho hommie, I still got plenty luv for u brother, lol, 
Get that woman off to the caravan then get urself a cpl bottles of nice vintage red and have a chilled out night with a drink and a smoke.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it could be the heat but when i'm in spain sipping a lager i don't feel this stressed.
> it is the people of this country, i'd shoot each and every one of you if i could.


women are on the whole mental to live with for at least a week a month, ive had it dont need the stress


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha know the feeling, me and the wife been at each others throats for the last cpl days, I just enjoy my days while shes at work then switch off when she gets home,
> 
> As for the maple drinking fake american thats been posting obscure unrelated shite, its entertaining for a while, she will go on ignore eventually but for now im happy to take the piss and have a wind up,
> 
> ...


lol at the knocking shop more likely lolol


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

anyone been here? www.sandyssuperstars.com very addictive


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> anyone been here? www.sandyssuperstars.com very addictive


No never had to pay for it myself, always been confident enough to get a shag without having to pay the bitch, 
and if u were only wanting a fuck, find a we bitch that likes u fuck her then just get up wipe ur dick on the curtains and leave, i promise she wont want u back after that and best of all u wont have to pay, I speak from experience trust me


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

i would rather pay, then know where i stand.

these girls don't fuck about, real porn star quality, not those pissed up birds that think they are amazing in bed because they ride you reverse cowgirl lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im mid harvest at 20 oz so far so im spoiled for choice, vaping some nice exo cos i need a heavy duty sedation, the lem is quite a happy weed and i been on that too, got a 10g pd habit atm with all the stress lolol


PM me if ya got anything spare to send with a Fairy mate as got a mate or 2 looking atm


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck im bored, actually thinking bout maybe even applying for a job lmao


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2014)

find more grow spots, much more productive


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> find more grow spots, much more productive


I will do when ive got another motor but theres njowhere within 4-5miles from mine that i can do anything, too highly populated n no open spaces etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Field trip anyone?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-fucking-love-the-gays.836716/page-9


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pic 1, Exo
Pic 2, Jakes dream
Pic 3, Dog

All on day 42 of flower, had to just tie the exo up even more as she was falling all over the place with the weight of buds,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Pic 1, Exo
> Pic 2, Jakes dream
> Pic 3, Dog
> 
> All on day 42 of flower, had to just tie the exo up even more as she was falling all over the place with the weight of buds, View attachment 3209375 View attachment 3209377 View attachment 3209380


ah you just reminded me, took some new pics at the veg cupboard today of the Exo scrog, will chuck up some pics in a bit


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 21, 2014)

evening stoners 
hows it hanging ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> evening stoners
> hows it hanging ?


Loose and to the left if u must know


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 21, 2014)

The dog seems to be pickin up gaz...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The dog seems to be pickin up gaz...


Yeah mate its finally starting to catch up, took a while to recover afte the burn buts its defo getting the now,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate its finally starting to catch up, took a while to recover afte the burn buts its defo getting the now,


 my dogs on day 3 ripen all togther day 51


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Im gonna chop the exo between week 8 and 9
The jakes dream between week 9 and 10
Then the Dog will come down about week 11,
Thats the plan anyway but knowing me it will change


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Yorkshireman - "You don't need private school to learn about the world, you have the internet at your finger tips."


Pffft - that was like three weeks ago. OVER IT!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

well 28 outside today

veg tent max was 28.2, thats pretty fucking even considering thers a light on in ther and in loft with no cooling,

seems i got the intake/outtake together now/ 


just saturated all ther medium with neem repel too get rid of these fucking thrip thing,

can really tell temps have settled , veg is taking off


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh ffs it aint back is it? Im gonna start calling her/it Herpes i think, cant ever get rid of the shit

Well either that or thrush.........havent decided yet


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking sky are wank and can go suck my balls .... 

in the words of IC3 ... that is all!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fucking sky are wank and can go suck my balls ....
> 
> in the words of IC3 ... that is all!



i was on sky wen we moved then i had to go to sky fibre mate couldt download and browse web at same time that slow.. 6 months free

i miss my virgin


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fucking sky are wank and can go suck my balls ....
> 
> in the words of IC3 ... that is all!


Yup, no new news there

what they done to ya out of interest? charges or something fucked up?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i was on sky wen we moved then i had to go to sky fibre mate couldt download and browse web at same time that slow.. 6 months free
> 
> i miss my virgin


Not got virgin in your area then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gaz im havin a bad day mate, mrs finally did my nut and ive booked em on a caravan holiday ffs with her sister etc...jus get the fuk out of my hair for a week, then i come to chill with my homies and someones all over the Sacred thread..wtfh, anyways hopefully we can all find the ignore button and get back to winding each other up, exaggerating bragging etc, yano familiar stuff, any one got any bud pics?


I do have the biggest dick


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Broadband has been intermittent for 2 months now .... past week I got maybe 6hrs of broadband..... constantly arguing with them to get it fixed... being told its every fucking thing but them ... my pc, my phone line, my cables .... everything but them .... ive tried new filters , network cables even had bt run me a new phone line and it still fucking wank ... been telling them for weeks its there routet but they wont listen .... fuck em got virgin sending me a router tomoz .....  
Anyone get hold of dodgy virgin tv boxes lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Pffft - that was like three weeks ago. OVER IT!


I haven't finished writing my post missy.

I'm replying to that stupid stack of quotes.

Wait for it, you'll need the energy.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Broadband has been intermittent for 2 months now .... past week I got maybe 6hrs of broadband..... constantly arguing with them to get it fixed... being told its every fucking thing but them ... my pc, my phone line, my cables .... everything but them .... ive tried new filters , network cables even had bt run me a new phone line and it still fucking wank ... been telling them for weeks its there routet but they wont listen .... fuck em got virgin sending me a router tomoz .....  
Anyone get hold of dodgy virgin tv boxes lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Broadband has been intermittent for 2 months now .... past week I got maybe 6hrs of broadband..... constantly arguing with them to get it fixed... being told its every fucking thing but them ... my pc, my phone line, my cables .... everything but them .... ive tried new filters , network cables even had bt run me a new phone line and it still fucking wank ... been telling them for weeks its there routet but they wont listen .... fuck em got virgin sending me a router tomoz .....
> Anyone get hold of dodgy virgin tv boxes lol


Also dont pay the final bill to them as they havent provided the service you paid for


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Ive already sorted that lol ... kicked off and got last months money reimbursed to lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Still no tits? What's going in?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Field trip anyone?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-fucking-love-the-gays.836716/page-9


that bitch is like secondary cancer


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> evening stoners
> hows it hanging ?


u still an angry man lol?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

Well then just woke up on the bed semi naked...must of been a hard day lol...fuck finding a job sae its all fun an good until a few months passes then u just feel like a fucking slave....had a bit of early P def signs top dressed with bat shit and crab meal and now alls looking good...just tugging on a fat exo and hash joint making me feel smacked up n shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

Chillin with me man half pint


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Im the angry fucker round here! Who dare try m steal my status lol


zeddd said:


> u still an angry man lol?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

ahhhmm half pissed, got me fav in nice bit red


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im the angry fucker round here! Who dare try m steal my status lol


i actually smashed shit up today i was so raging....break anything badboy...huh?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

So come on ya dodgy gits , who can sort me a dodgy tivo box lol .... I already have hacked sky go but its fuckin useless when cant get online


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Broadband has been intermittent for 2 months now .... past week I got maybe 6hrs of broadband..... constantly arguing with them to get it fixed... being told its every fucking thing but them ... my pc, my phone line, my cables .... everything but them .... ive tried new filters , network cables even had bt run me a new phone line and it still fucking wank ... been telling them for weeks its there routet but they wont listen .... fuck em got virgin sending me a router tomoz .....
> Anyone get hold of dodgy virgin tv boxes lol



dont need virgin tv boxes, just go xmbc
done.


and the hacked sky go dont work no more robbie, u talking for IOS? old sky go from cydia.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ahhhmm half pissed, got me fav in nice bit red


Good man zedd, im onit as well tonit, the wifes been a complete bitch since she got in, so just drove to morrisons and got myself some wife beater (stella artois) 
Gonna smash my way thru the beers along with a few blue cheese joints.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Anger management reformed me lol ..... 


zeddd said:


> i actually smashed shit up today i was so raging....break anything badboy...huh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> UM...Our public school system sucks over hurrrrr, and I am NOT a rich-face that went to private school and actually learned about the world.
> 
> What the shit is everyone saying?


The Yorkshireman - "You don't need private school to learn about the world, you have the internet at your finger tips."



Yessica... said:


> I spent 20 years trying NOT to kill myself, I had more important things to look up...likepro-anorexia websites and shit about cutting.
> 
> But thank you for your very NOT condescending views on people that don't know the same information YOU know.
> 
> ...





Yessica... said:


> CHOCOLATE!!!!





Yessica... said:


> I should let you get back to putting other people down @The Yorkshireman ....sorry for being so positive about life...





Yessica... said:


> My father loved me, so I don't feel the need to find validation about my boobs and/or body parts from complete strangers.





Yessica... said:


> This is what I'm making today:
> "White chocolate raspberry cheesecake with a ginger-weed crust"
> View attachment 3209081



Bullshit!!

To be suicidal/anorexic for 20 years you must be at least slightly older than me and I'm 35 this year, also the consumer internet hasn't been around for 20 years.
Rather than use the internet to learn anything objective in order to better yourself you apparently felt it more important to trawl Pro-Ana websites full of self centered, whiny, depressed little can't cope with life bitches who actively encourage the development and nurture of a psychological condition perpetuated by their own illogical mentality, 50p "closer", "Heat", "More" style girly rag mags and the fashion industry!?

That's the most asinine thing I've heard this year to date!

As for posting condescending views, where!? (You'll see my only comment, the internet/fingertip comment quoted above)
We in the thread had an earlier conversation about the stricken airline flight MH17, you (the randomer) jumped in to the thread in the middle, I posted a late addition for the benefit of the thread and you took that as a direct convo with you and tried to dismiss it with "I didn't go to school because I was too busy starving myself and self harming cos I can't wrap my head round life" (paraphrasing).
I simply said that your excuse of not having any knowledge of the world due to not going to private school is flawed when you have the internet at your fingertips, if anything that should be a liberating comment but hey we already know you don't run on logic.

As for the food that is most hard for humans to digest that would be cellulose, predominantly found in corn and green vegetables. It is NOT chocolate and less than 1min with google would tell you this but despite your eating and making yourself vomit 1000's of times you still managed to get the answer to the question you asked completely wrong (FYI Chocolate only causes digestion problems to those people who are lactose intolerant).

Nor did I put anybody down and neither is you chatting about serious delusional mental disorders or suicide being positive about life!

The part about you not needing to find validation about your bodyparts from other people is contradictory to frequenting Pro-Ana websites, it's exactly the whole point of such sites (which are you lying about?)

Then you come along and post pictures of home made desserts, something which nobody with anorexia would ever consume!

So now we get down to the core of the bile you spew, either you've never had anorexia and are just chatting bollocks for some kind of attention (which you won't find in a thread full of lads, especially concerning a "by choice" mental illness like anorexia) or you are slightly older and have recovered from anorexia despite dropping the hint that you may have suffered from it in earlier life (hence now eating cakes) STILL for some kind of attention that you won't find here, and if this is the case that you're some woman pushing 40 who still hasn't managed to sort her head out after all this time then I feel sorry for you I really do because that's a sad and sorry state to be in.
Or thirdly, it's all bollocks and you're some dizzy little bint away with the fairys who has some serious self esteem and personal identity issues!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

Get a punch bag lol a lot better than smashing the house uo ...and stick pic of David Cameron or Jeremy Kyle on it for added effect lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

My skygo works dude ... when the fucking Internet works that is.... I use xmbc aswell bit like I said its useless without internet lol 


IC3M4L3 said:


> dont need virgin tv boxes, just go xmbc
> done.
> 
> 
> and the hacked sky go dont work no more robbie, u talking for IOS? old sky go from cydia.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> So come on ya dodgy gits , who can sort me a dodgy tivo box lol .... I already have hacked sky go but its fuckin useless when cant get online


U heard of a dreambox robbie? U can get all channels from sky and every other european satalite company and its only about a fiver a month if even that, but u need some computer knowledge to set it all up and flash the box with the right software. U can buy the boxes online for 50 quid then either flash it urself for free or find a computer guy to do it for u, job done and u dont have to pay sky or virgin for anymore tv, it runs thru internet tho so u need internet or ur tv wont work.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

By hacked sky go, I mean I "aquired" someones log in details n set my pc up as one of there devices .... they will never know or realise lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Evening everybody else.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Yorkshireman - "You don't need private school to learn about the world, you have the internet at your finger tips."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do u feel better now u got that all out yman?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anger management reformed me lol .....


FUKIN ANGER MANAGEMENT ROBBING LYING CUNTS LOTTOFEM GRRRRRRR


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol yorkie and his essays don't k ow how u can sit there and type all that out I'd forget what I've said after 5 mins lolol..well time for a pulled pork sarnie Rambo ya fat cunt getting me on all this fat lads food haha


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Lmao .... anger management was a fucking waste of a week course tbh .... though I did meet a few local weed connections while on it haha.... im no where near as bad as I used to be lol ... go look back on this thread to 2010 - 2011 yrs I was fucking nuts then lmao ... to be honest it could of been all the cocaine, script meds n stetoids I was abusing back then hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Yorkie where was you when I needed a brew  lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao .... anger management was a fucking waste of a week course tbh .... though I did meet a few local weed connections while on it haha.... im no where near as bad as I used to be lol ... go look back on this thread to 2010 - 2011 yrs I was fucking nuts then lmao ... to be honest it could of been all the cocaine, script meds n stetoids I was abusing back then hahaha


i go red mist and flip, got carried off a plane once, headbutted a football hooligan at 39k feet, lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u still an angry man lol?


 im cool zeddd hows u ?
we can all get angry from time to time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i go red mist and flip, got carried off a plane once, headbutted a football hooligan at 39k feet, lol


U sound like myseof mate, react 1st then think about it later, im bad for lashing out without thinking then regretting it later when I calm down,


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U heard of a dreambox robbie? U can get all channels from sky and every other european satalite company and its only about a fiver a month if even that, but u need some computer knowledge to set it all up and flash the box with the right software. U can buy the boxes online for 50 quid then either flash it urself for free or find a computer guy to do it for u, job done and u dont have to pay sky or virgin for anymore tv, it runs thru internet tho so u need internet or ur tv wont work.


its piece of piss to update software copy file onto mp3 usb etc plug in box go into software settings on box ubdate software and go to usb file an update 
piece of piss mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Do u feel better now u got that all out yman?


Lol, it was gonna be longer and go into more depth about anorexia (that subject really grinds my gears) but I fucked it up at least 3 times.

Let's wait for the comeback eh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yorkie where was you when I needed a brew  lol


I only saw your post just before writing that chunk mate.

How far were you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

No aggression in me im as cool as a cucumber...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, it was gonna be longer and go into more depth about anorexia (that subject really grinds my gears) but I fucked it up at least 3 times.


anorexia...go for it man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No aggression in me im as cool as a cucumber...


thats a passive aggressive post


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Yorkshireman - "You don't need private school to learn about the world, you have the internet at your finger tips."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally am gonna go with the 40yr old ex anorexic due to the crows feet in her " a parrot/clown blew its load in my face picture"


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well then just woke up on the bed semi naked...must of been a hard day lol...fuck finding a job sae its all fun an good until a few months passes then u just feel like a fucking slave....had a bit of early P def signs top dressed with bat shit and crab meal and now alls looking good...just tugging on a fat exo and hash joint making me feel smacked up n shit


lol nah i actually enjoy having a job n getting out the house, only made myself unemployed so we could get into this place lol, now we are in here n owe no debt ill go back to work lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, it was gonna be longer and go into more depth about anorexia (that subject really grinds my gears) but I fucked it up at least 3 times.
> 
> Let's wait for the comeback eh.


U should go into her Gay lovers thread, some posts in there im sure u would live to respond to lol, she invaded our thread lets repay the favor


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol boney m that man could throw serious shapes....serious


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> its piece of piss to update software copy file onto mp3 usb etc plug in box go into software settings on box ubdate software and go to usb file an update
> piece of piss mate


Not quite that easy to do the 1st instal on the box mate trust me, it can be a pain in the arse ive done it many times,


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I personally am gonna go with the 40yr old ex anorexic due to the crows feet in her " a parrot/clown blew its load in my face picture"


lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i go red mist and flip, got carried off a plane once, headbutted a football hooligan at 39k feet, lol


Yeah same here, was having a fight with a doorman once n a plain clothes copper jumped on me to break it up, he got a kicking as well for getting involved an i got away with it as he was in plain clothes and NONE of the witnesses heard him identify himself properly


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

leave the mad bitch, fukin loon


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I only saw your post just before writing that chunk mate.
> 
> How far were you?


All over the place today man been Huddersfield , Bradford, Keighley , Shipley , Birstall and brighouse ... dont even know if any of them are close to you lol .... I didnt realise Bradford has a jamaican centre lol .. I was walking round there pissing myself cus all my head could hear was "desmoooooond" lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol boney m that man could throw serious shapes....serious


Lol, I thought they were English/American till a discussion with the missus only the other day


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I only saw your post just before writing that chunk mate.
> 
> How far were you?


All over the place today man been Huddersfield , Bradford, Keighley , Shipley , Birstall and brighouse ... dont even know if any of them are close to you lol .... I didnt realise Bradford has a jamaican centre lol .. I was walking round there pissing myself cus all my head could hear was "desmoooooond" lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> All over the place today man been Huddersfield , Bradford, Keighley , Shipley , Birstall and brighouse ... dont even know if any of them are close to you lol .... I didnt realise Bradford has a jamaican centre lol .. I was walking round there pissing myself cus all my head could hear was "desmoooooond" lol


Lol yeah I live in Shipley, 1 mile from the town centre (not that 1 street of shops and an Asda looks like a town centre).

Bradford centre is about 3 miles away, 20 mins on a bus or 7 mins and 1 stop on the train from here (I've been there today too).

Where about in Shipley were you?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah same here, was having a fight with a doorman once n a plain clothes copper jumped on me to break it up, he got a kicking as well for getting involved an i got away with it as he was in plain clothes and NONE of the witnesses heard him identify himself properly


he made the mistake of underestimating you so deserved his humiliation, and the law supported this, some of my fights have been with bigger geezas throwin their weight, one xmas i was doin a bit o shoppin with a disabled child and parked in a bt carpark on a sunday, came back to find some18 stone geeza standing by my beemer...is this ur car, yeah, right im closing the gates and lockin u in, so i put the kid into his car seat and locked the car, the cunt was bolting the gates with a lock so i ran at him punched him in the back of the head then had him on the floor and battered him with all the hatred i had bottled up took the key unlocked the padlock and proceeded to beat him with the lock until he asked me to stop, happy xmas cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

Aye I know what u mean sae I won't jack it in but just get pissed off working for cunts I mean where I am at the min you can't fart without a permit mate just proper gets on ya tits after a bit....wish weed was legal we'd all be smashing it now


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Windhill estate ......................


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 21, 2014)

The yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I thought they were English/American till a discussion with the missus only the other day


Y? Where they from like? I thought American


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol yeah I live in Shipley, 1 mile from the town centre (not that 1 street of shops and an Asda looks like a town centre).
> 
> Bradford centre is about 3 miles away, 20 mins on a bus or 7 mins and 1 stop on the train from here (I've been there today too).
> 
> Where about in Shipley were you?


Could u be more precise please.......lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Windhill estate ......................


Kinell Robbie lad.

You can see my house from there, I live in those posh new red brick houses about 300 yards up the main road.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he made the mistake of underestimating you so deserved his humiliation, and the law supported this, some of my fights have been with bigger geezas throwin their weight, one xmas i was doin a bit o shoppin with a disabled child and parked in a bt carpark on a sunday, came back to find some18 stone geeza standing by my beemer...is this ur car, yeah, right im closing the gates and lockin u in, so i put the kid into his car seat and locked the car, the cunt was bolting the gates with a lock so i ran at him punched him in the back of the head then had him on the floor and battered him with all the hatred i had bottled up took the key unlocked the padlock and proceeded to beat him with the lock until he asked me to stop, happy xmas cunt


One of my 1st chef jobs, I was 19 and working with my mate the head chef, we were having drinks after work one night with the waiting staff and it came out that one of the waitresses dad had raped her in the past and got away with it, stupidly the silly bitch still lived with him and her brother, anyway about a week or so later the prick of a rapist dad came to pick her up, well me and the head chef went out I ran up to the car and punched the cunt right thru the open window, he jumped out and started swinging a steering wheel lock, u know the big bar ones, trying to hit me wit it, the head chef ran up and kicked the cunt in the ribs and he dropped the steeing lock, which I proceeded to pick up and smash him about the body with for a gd 5 mins till he could barely move I did also go to stab the scummy bastard with my 12" chefs knife but my mate stopped me thankfully, I got away with that one as well only got probation lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kinell Robbie lad.
> 
> You can see my house from there, I live in those posh new red brick houses about 300 yards up the main road.


Ill see ya 2morro for a cuppa your best yorkshire tea then, pretty sure I could get within 1/4 mile of u just from that lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Y? Where they from like? I thought American


Jamaican/Caribbean

The guy who sampled the punch line in the first song shipped them in as a front.

"Boney M" was a pseudonym until it became popular.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ill see ya 2morro for a cuppa your best yorkshire tea then, pretty sure I could get within 1/4 mile of u just from that lol


As soon as I've bought myself some wheels and passed my test I'll come up your way for a brew.

I've a little bird tucked away up there that wants destroying! lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kinell Robbie lad.
> 
> You can see my house from there, I live in those posh new red brick houses about 300 yards up the main road.


bacon sarnie ready for next time then lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ill see ya 2morro for a cuppa your best yorkshire tea then, pretty sure I could get within 1/4 mile of u just from that lol


Did ye ever notice the trainers he wears in some of his pics?? I reckon I'd find him from them lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Why is it whenever I go outside for a joint my fucking neighbors start pottering about there gardens !!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As soon as I've bought myself some wheels and passed my test I'll come up your way for a brew.
> 
> I've a little bird tucked away up there that wants destroying! lol


Haha sound man your welcome up this way anytime,
u not got a licence then yorkie, thot a man of your great knowledge would he driving by now lol 
Im gonna be down ur end in a cpl months at most, prob going to see ice again at same time if ur not busy I'll give u a shout.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Why is it whenever I go outside for a joint my fucking neighbors start pottering about there gardens !!!!!


They are hoping ur gonna pass some of that gd shit over the fence and let them have a toke with u


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> They are hoping ur gonna pass some of that gd shit over the fence and let them have a toke with u


Na I'd fucking tease them lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Na I'd fucking tease them lol


Then when they really wanna try it u make them buy a bit lol,


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

They piss me off old fuckin bizzy bodies make me para as fuck lol ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 21, 2014)

Does g on mobile internet signal stand for gay!! Its slow as fuck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha sound man your welcome up this way anytime,
> u not got a licence then yorkie, thot a man of your great knowledge would he driving by now lol
> Im gonna be down ur end in a cpl months at most, prob going to see ice again at same time if ur not busy I'll give u a shout.


No man, no full license.

I used to steal cars when I was a kid so I can drive I just can't drive to standard, well to be honest It's been about 17-18 years since I've attempted to drive a car properly so would probably ride the clutch and stall the shit out of one now.

I've got a provisional so I'm just gonna go find some big supermarket car park with the missus and kill this Civic estate I got free off my dad until I can afford a crash course.

By the end of the year I'll be driving I reckon.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Why is it whenever I go outside for a joint my fucking neighbors start pottering about there gardens !!!!!


 cos u a middle class university lecturing suburban cunt and liviving with ur ilk?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

My retired nurse next door neighbor with the copper for a son has cut down all her bushes, she can see right into my kitchen now so I have to be careful having a bong in my own house ffs!

She wasn't impressed when I told her the other week that I'm gonna have a bash at distilling Gin in the garage if she fancied a snifter, seen as I'm licensed I might as well put it to good use.

Her face kind of dropped with shock at the thought of it, her "well, won't it blow up if you leave it unattended" was priceless!

I can just imagine the gossip at the neighborhood watch meetings.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

@yorkie new one for ya mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, no full license.
> 
> I used to steal cars when I was a kid so I can drive I just can't drive to standard, well to be honest It's been about 17-18 years since I've attempted to drive a car properly so would probably ride the clutch and stall the shit out of one now.
> 
> ...


Just make sure the plod dont catchya doing it unless ur gonna do it all properly with insurance n stuff etc


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just make sure the plod dont catchya doing it unless ur gonna do it all properly with insurance n stuff etc


Well said m8, I had my license at 17 but got banned a week later for drink driving, no insurance and no tax as well as crashing my car and writing it off, them got a further ban a month later for drink driving again in a new car i bought, no crash that time tho, ended up banned for 3 yrs total, 1000 quid fine which included for the damge to wall where I crashed, and had to resit my test, im almost 28 now and only had my licence back 5 yrs, now I couldn't be without it my family life would suffer if I couldnt drive, the wife dont she failed her test 3 times nowso I need to do all the taxi duties. Since ive had my car and license back ive only ever been done for speeding once and tjats it in 5 yrs of legal driving, I have done plenty shit just never been caught lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well said m8, I had my license at 17 but got banned a week later for drink driving, no insurance and no tax as well as crashing my car and writing it off, them got a further ban a month later for drink driving again in a new car i bought, no crash that time tho, ended up banned for 3 yrs total, 1000 quid fine which included for the damge to wall where I crashed, and had to resit my test, im almost 28 now and only had my licence back 5 yrs, now I couldn't be without it my family life would suffer if I couldnt drive, the wife dont she failed her test 3 times nowso I need to do all the taxi duties. Since ive had my car and license back ive only ever been done for speeding once and tjats it in 5 yrs of legal driving, I have done plenty shit just never been caught lol


lol I meant more along the lines of-- a while back there was a change in the law with regards to driving lessons etc in supermarket car parks and the like, basically unless the car park has a locked gate seperating it from the public roads then they do you the same as if you were driving on the roads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just make sure the plod dont catchya doing it unless ur gonna do it all properly with insurance n stuff etc


Private property, don't need anything.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol I meant more along the lines of-- a while back there was a change in the law with regards to driving lessons etc in supermarket car parks and the like, basically unless the car park has a locked gate seperating it from the public roads then they do you the same as if you were driving on the roads


As far as I know its always been like that mate unless its privTe land and u have the owners permission its illegal to drive anywhere without a licence or insurance, supermarkets and other car parks are the same so u would get fucked either way,

Now its not even legal to own a car without insurance even if u aint using it,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Private property, don't need anything.


If 7ts a supermarket carpark u need the owner permission before its legal to drive its private land but u still need permission to use it, best bet is find a bit of land owned by a local farmer and get him to let u rip the car about there


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Private property, don't need anything.


Nope they changed it a while back, 3 of my mates have been done for it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If 7ts a supermarket carpark u need the owner permission before its legal to drive its private land but u still need permission to use it, best bet is find a bit of land owned by a local farmer and get him to let u rip the car about there


No mate sorry.

Statute only applies to the queens highways, I don't care what Mr Plod thinks.

And statute also only applies to registered vehicles, only registered vehicles being driven (in respect of commerce) need insurance and tax and a license and shit on the queens highways.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> As far as I know its always been like that mate unless its privTe land and u have the owners permission its illegal to drive anywhere without a licence or insurance, supermarkets and other car parks are the same so u would get fucked either way,
> 
> Now its not even legal to own a car without insurance even if u aint using it,


alot of the reason ppl get fucked over is a lot of supermarket car parks are actually rented from the council so are classed as public roads, also I think its only Tescos that actually own all of their stores, all the other chains rent buildings and car parks


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate sorry.
> 
> Statute only applies to the queens highways, I don't care what Mr Plod thinks.
> 
> And statute also only applies to registered vehicles, only registered vehicles being driven (in respect of commerce) need insurance and tax and a license and shit on the queens highways.


They are known as 'routes of good intention' and therefore the RTA applies.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=63772


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> alot of the reason ppl get fucked over is a lot of supermarket car parks are actually rented from the council so are classed as public roads, also I think its only Tescos that actually own all of their stores, all the other chains rent buildings and car parks


Usually you'll find that if it's a big store on it's own then the land will be owned but if it's on a complex with cinemas and shit they'll rent it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Fags


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> They are known as 'routes of good intention' and therefore the RTA applies.
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=63772


Only to registered vehicles of commerce, you know this mate.

Yes I'm picking at the core of the legislation/law but then of course I should, lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Only to registered vehicles of commerce, you know this mate.
> 
> Yes I'm picking at the core of the legislation/law but then of course I should, lol.


So im guessing its a polish registered car then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So im guessing its a polish registered car then?


No it's registered here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

The only reason I haven't de-registered it and fucked the number plate/tax/insurance off is because in this line of work it would be more hassle than it's worth having the cunts know my face after getting pulled umpteen times.

As for the lessons.

I have a provisional license = check
I have a suitably experienced driver to instruct me = check
The car is fully insured/taxed and will show up as such on any police reference = check
The land is private = check
We can even make it gated and not connected to any roads if so be it = check


If Mr Plod thinks he can prove that I'm personally not insured to drive the car and he's nicking me he can fuck off!
Plod has no way of knowing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it's registered here.


So why do you think your car is/isnt a registered vehicle of commerce then? Im curious to this one


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The only reason I haven't de-registered it and fucked the number plate/tax/insurance off is because in this line of work it would be more hassle than it's worth having the cunts know my face after getting pulled umpteen times.
> 
> As for the lessons.
> 
> ...


The whole private land thing is a moot point as far as im aware because as i said they changed it all a while back n a few of my mates got done for it

Also i think the legislation quite clearly states that the barrier between the landd and the road has to be secured by the landowner or something like that, you cant just go n put a line of traffic cones there n say its closed as its not your gate to lock


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Also one for you yorkie did you know the DVLA is a trading fund as well?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So why do you think your car is/isnt a registered vehicle of commerce then? Im curious to this one


Because my car is a private conveyance, used to travel freely.

My car is registered but is never used by a "driver" in respect of commerce.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also one for you yorkie did you know the DVLA is a trading fund as well?



Yes.

It's a private entity, for profit corporation.

Exactly why only registered cars in commerce need a number plate/insurance/tax/license.

You try telling that to the copper who pulls you though, it's a ball ache getting all the legit paperwork together to do it properly.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

One for you yorkie, further down the same page i gave you earlier

*liver left an annotation (10 January 2014) *
Hi all,

I've done a lot of work on this area.

Turns out; the DVLA don't own or claim to own any part of the vehicle. Other than car tax, they don't enforce any part of any law.
Unfortunately they literally hold the details for whoever chooses to own a "mechanically propelled vehicle".

There has not been a case since 1973 where they have taken rights to a vehicle, or, so research shows; they do not and apparently will not claim any title over said "vehicles". (I've also realised it says this on the V5C on the front in the exclamation that says something along the lines of "This document is not proof of ownership".

I've also uncovered information on freedom on the land in the UK; no case of such ever gone before any court in the United Kingdom has proved beneficial for the "Freeman" (I.e. John, of the Smith family, Jane, of the Doe family - as I believe Freemen prefer to be known).

When delving into the law further; contract law and statute law are defined in such as two completely separate areas. Contract is something whereby both parties involved consent to the terms by which they are bound for the duration of the contract. Statute law is imposed on any individual choosing to live on the land that is governed by said law. There is no explicit choice necessary, as the decision to maintain existence as an individual of/in that country is binding by all laws.

The foundation of freedom on the land endeavours are with in the confines of the USA's entirely different legal system. Beginning with Alexander Hamilton and the amendments.

The main point being one particular amendment saying something along the lines of every member of the land has the right to choose. (Land being America). However the disappointing contradiction of this is (I think) the 14th amendment; that goes on to say that anybody choosing to live in said 'land' is property of the government and as such must abide by all laws.

In short, as great as most of us would find it to be a law into ourselves; the unfortunate truth is we can't choose to enjoy one half of the law and not the other. If we elect to have a vehicle that is or has ever been mechanically prepared then we are electing to be privy to any rules associated with that decision.

Best regards all.

P.S. In reference to the freedom of information act; merely being a member of this website all so shows participation on the sign up page:

"We do not disclose this information unless the requires us to do so" - The email input box.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

I actually found the statute rule that says we don't have to pay council tax or income tax too.

It's been bugging me for years who/what actually says we have to pay tax by law and where the authority comes from.

I found it via some guy on youtube who did the same, it's in the statute definitions list at the bottom of the release.
I'll find it again sometime this week and post it up.
It's cool as fuck when you read it word for word and don't interpret it!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> One for you yorkie, further down the same page i gave you earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got an interesting story about my cars tax to prove what all that says about the ownership but before that this bit about "no explicit consent needed" is actually wrong.

We took the monarchs divine right away with King John and that is exactly the reason why statute is only given the power of law by consent of the people.

I have a copy of a very special affidavit written to the Queen by a top journalist that precedes with the entire history up to this point as the factual case, I'll find that too cos it's the best I've ever seen, it's fucking watertight.

The reason why court cases with freeman are lost is because .....

1) The stupid cunt actually goes to court in the first place.
2) The stupid cunt goes to court without being fully prepared.

Never go to court and if you think your balls are big enough to cut through their bullshit then you have to go team handed like Rusty did on youtube and arrest the bench! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah chuck it all up or at least a link mate should be an interesting read


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got an interesting story about my cars tax to prove what all that says about the ownership but before that this bit about "no explicit consent needed" is actually wrong.
> 
> We took the monarchs divine right away with King John and that is exactly the reason why statute is only given the power of law by consent of the people.
> 
> ...


When was the last time u were arrested or taken to court yman? U dont really have a choice if u dont appear for trial they issue a warrant for ur arrest, fuck having the pigs turn up at ur door cos u failed to attend,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll tell the car story tomorrow, bit tired now so I'm of to smoke bowls and watch crap tv in bed.

Yeah I've learned now to use their own rules against them now, income tax not payable on labour is a belter!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> When was the last time u were arrested or taken to court yman? U dont really have a choice if u dont appear for trial they issue a warrant for ur arrest, fuck having the pigs turn up at ur door cos u failed to attend,


Lol, about 10-11 years ago when I first came to Bradford and went to prison for burgling a private opticians out of £6000 worth of designer sunglasses.


They only issue warrants for failing to attend court over criminal offences and possibly offences against government agency's but the latter is actually sketchy.

Everything else is a judgement in absence as it's administrative I'm pretty sure.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 21, 2014)

Bedtime, laters boys.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Zedd what happened to u 2nite I had high hopes for u and ur favorite red, but u let me down bro, u went quiet early, disappointing lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Night yman


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

looks like just me n you left gary unless uve fucked off to bed as well lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

So we got 1 eye outta 4 open, 2 weeks old. We got 1 boy 1 girl


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> looks like just me n you left gary unless uve fucked off to bed as well lol


No mate im still here, almost time for the nightly porn, wank then bed ritual tho lol,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So we got 1 eye outta 4 open, 2 weeks old. We got 1 boy 1 girl
> View attachment 3209625 View attachment 3209626


Well thats the sunday roast sorted then at least.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate im still here, almost time for the nightly porn, wank then bed ritual tho lol,


Missus not giving out then? Just go do her up the bum n say you tripped on the corner of the bed or summat lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Missus not giving out then? Just go do her up the bum n say you tripped on the corner of the bed or summat lmao


No m8 she was on a late shift 2day and an early 2morro so she fucked off to bed about 10, we aint really talking right now anyway so dont wanna give in and go for a fuck lol,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No m8 she was on a late shift 2day and an early 2morro so she fucked off to bed about 10, we aint really talking right now anyway so dont wanna give in and go for a fuck lol,


 lol i know exactly what ya mean mate, we all have it from time to time, sorts itself out normally within the week tho with most couples


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well beers are done, smoke is done, time for bed,
Sae I'm holding u personally responsible if this fall over the bed and slip it up the arse trick don't work, imma tell the wife it was ur idea, and ask ic3 my wife is one scary bitch !


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)

Night mate, have fun (hopefully) lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Night mate, have fun (hopefully) lol


Lol cheers m8,
Night


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not quite that easy to do the 1st instal on the box mate trust me, it can be a pain in the arse ive done it many times,


 is it a jtag u use thou or still usb mate i aint dun any in a while


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Stoned as a mother fucker!!! 







Seen this referenced in another thread, once these badboys are out imma do a run with at least 3 of these thrown in each time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2014)

Had to have the day off work woke up with the worst cricked neck/back ever hate this shit I always get the cunt as well and now its cost me a days wage ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

...so high i forgot to link what i was on about lol 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/deep-blue-f3-f4.552306/page-9


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Had to have the day off work woke up with the worst cricked neck/back ever hate this shit I always get the cunt as well and now its cost me a days wage ffs


Morning bud, suppose your gonna have to smoke a ton of pot to help with the neck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

ht 

Why didn't you dress the kitten up as a pirate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2014)

Aye that's the plan mate just sit around and smoke loads a weed and watch vids on pootube


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Had to have the day off work woke up with the worst cricked neck/back ever hate this shit I always get the cunt as well and now its cost me a days wage ffs


 don't go to chiropractor ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't go to chiropractor ffs


He's bang on! Pseudoscience mumbo jumbo up in da hizzay

If you do go to a chiropractor ask him to align your chakras while he's at it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2014)

I ain't going anywhere lol just gonna chill in the garden all day soakin the rays up....my weed box is wafting smells in my direction must be time for another joint I guess


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2014)

Won't.let.me upload pics fucking sites wank sometimes


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally slag the site off and it works wtf is that all about lol

Morning sae


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3653203.htm
^^

on sale at argos fucking 74.99 going to grab one today, its 10ft across and 4 ft deep comes with top and pump filter for the water


POOL PARTY IS IC3'S YO!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3653203.htm
> ^^
> 
> on sale at argos fucking 74.99 going to grab one today, its 10ft across and 4 ft deep comes with top and pump filter for the water
> ...


 ot use it as an outdoors hydro tank n whack some trees in it lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ot use it as an outdoors hydro tank n whack some trees in it lmao



yeh fill with soil for 1 plant or a pond pump on and huge ass dwc lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's bang on! Pseudoscience mumbo jumbo up in da hizzay
> 
> If you do go to a chiropractor ask him to align your chakras while he's at it lol


nah u got the wrong freaks, they crunch ya bones believing them to be out of place, chakra balancing is summin dif lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2014)

smoke enough DMT u will see them lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Fuck em all off an go to a specialist or sports physiotherapist, mum saw one for years after an an industrial accident at work (frozen shoulder/nerve damage etc etc) and in less than 15mins he would sort her shoulder out properly n it would lasyt for weeks/months before she needed to go back for another appointment, whereas the local doctors/hospital, after numerous courses of drugs and various bullshit techniques spanning over 5 years didnt manage to even give my mum 1% of pain relief or help for it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3653203.htm
> ^^
> 
> on sale at argos fucking 74.99 going to grab one today, its 10ft across and 4 ft deep comes with top and pump filter for the water
> ...


Noting says class like a blow up pool lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

I know was trying to emphasise how ridiculous chiropractory is lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

@ICE email, bit long im afraid lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Gonna take the dog down the park n let him chase deer lol cya later lads...


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Just having a look thru the seeds ive got here, anyone else got any seeds or cuts they wanna trade or stuff?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know was trying to emphasise how ridiculous chiropractory is lol


question for ya, if i can see energy fields chakras etc when im tripping on mushies, acid dmt and ayahuasca does it mean they dont exist cos im only tripping or that the trip lets me see something i otherwise couldnt?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> question for ya, if i can see energy fields chakras etc when im tripping on mushies, acid dmt and ayahuasca does it mean they dont exist cos im only tripping or that the trip lets me see something i otherwise couldnt?


I personally think it would come down to the individuals philosophical bent


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Random one for ya`s

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/22/mystery-plane-no-callsign_n_5608777.html?1406027713

also here is the owner details from the CAA database, make of what you will lol........

*Registration Details*

Mark:G-BVJT Current Reg. Date:06/03/2003
Previous ID:NEW FRANCE De-Reg. Date:
Status:Registered To:
Select this link to view the Full Registration History of this aircraft
*Aircraft Details*

Manufacturer:REIMS AVIATION SA
Type:REIMS CESSNA F406
Serial No.:0073
ICAO 24 bit aircraft address:Binary: 0100_00_000_001_00_0100010110
Hex: 401116
Octal: 20010426

Popular Name:CARAVAN II
Generic Name:406
Aircraft Class:FIXED-WING LANDPLANE
EASA Category:CS-23A: Normal Category Aeroplane
Engines (Propellers):2: 1 x PRATT & WHITNEY CANADA PT6A-112 ( MCCAULEY 3GFR34C701B/93KB-0 )
1 x PRATT & WHITNEY CANADA PT6A-112 ( MCCAULEY 3GFR34C701D/A93KB-0 )

MTOW:4468kg Total Hours:5384 at 31/12/2013
Year Built:1994
Approved Maint. Programme:None
CofA / Permit:EASA Certificate of Airworthiness EASA ARC Expiry:29/03/2015
Validity Reference:G-BVJT/UK.MG.0080/26032014
*Owner Details*

Ownership Status:Owned
Registered Owners:ANDREW JAY
TRADING AS:
NOR LEASING
SUITE 124
61 VICTORIA ROAD
SURBITON
KT6 4JX

MARK EVANS
TRADING AS:
NOR LEASING
SUITE 124
61 VICTORIA ROAD
SURBITON
KT6 4JX
*Third Party Insurance Information*

Insurance Evidence
Verified Date:28/01/2013 Date of "No Flight"
Declaration:
Select this link for an estimate of the Minimum Insurance Requirements for this aircraft
*Noise Certification Information*

Noise Certificate Date:11/03/2009 Certificated to
ICAO Annex 16:Chapter 06

*Aircraft Photographs*







Notice all the covered windows


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Further article linked to this.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/8857517/Met-Police-spends-millions-of-pounds-on-secret-aircraft.html

*Met Police spends millions of pounds on secret aircraft *
*The Metropolitan Police has secret spy planes capable of eavesdropping on mobile phone calls from the sky. *

By Jason Lewis, Investigations Editor, and Andy Blackmore

9:00PM BST 29 Oct 2011



The existence of the fleet of planes - each costing at least £3 million to purchase and hundreds of thousands more to operate - has never been publicly disclosed.

The police have being using the planes since at least 1997.

The disclosure of the spending, which is not detailed in official accounts, comes as the police face 20 per cent cuts in their budget, creating fears that hundreds of support staff will lose their jobs and the number of officers reduced.

Despite the cuts the Met's secret fixed wing aircraft fleet is still flying regular sorties over London from a base at Farnborough airfield, in Hampshire.

The planes have apparently been fitted with secret surveillance equipment capable of intercepting mobile phone calls or eavesdropping on conversations.

They are understood to be similar to surveillance planes available to MI5 which have been used in anti-terrorism operations and were used to help West Midlands Police track suspects connected to a plot to kidnap and behead a British Muslim soldier.

One of the planes is a Cessna F04, which can carry up to 14 passengers or be fitted with specially integrated patrol mission packs. We have been asked not to disclose full details of the aircraft on security grounds.

The twin engine craft are operated separately from the Met's Air Support Unit which has three helicopters and flies hundreds of hours a month in support of police operations around the capital at a cost of £3 million a year.

Last week a Metropolitan Police spokesman refused to discuss its use of the fixed wing aircraft but insisted it has gone through a "full" procurement process.

However members of the Metropolitan Police Authority, which scrutinises the force's spending said they had never been told of the existence of the aircraft.

According to Civil Aviation Authority records, the aircraft is registered to a firm called Nor Leasing.

There is no trace of the firm on any other official record and its business address registered with the CAA is actually a branch of Mail Boxes Etc, which offers a virtual office services and mail forwarding, in Surbiton, south-west London.

Another Cessna was also previously registered to Nor Leasing at the same address and at another service address in Kensington, west London.

In 1997 one of the original individuals listed as "trading as" Nor Leasing was John Carnt who at the time was a senior Metropolitan Police detective.

Superintendent Carnt was the then head of the Serious and Economic Crime Group, which was set up to combat major fraud, money laundering and art and antiques thefts.

The pattern of hidden spending is believed to have been established by Tony Williams, a former assistant finance director at Scotland Yard, who established a secret web of companies for use in specialist undercover operations.

But Mr Williams also used the same techniques to steal millions of pounds from the force to set himself up as a bogus Scottish "laird". Williams was accused of stealing more than £4 million from Scotland Yard. He was jailed for seven years in 1995.

Metropolitan Police Authority member James Cleverly last night said he was totally unaware that the Met had any fixed wing aircraft.

Mr Cleverly, who also sits on the authority's counter terrorism and protective services committee, which examines the force's covert work, said: "This is not something that I have been made aware of or have had the opportunity to scrutinise.

"In the light of the tight financial situation we are facing and the cuts being imposed on the police service it is imperative that we examine any assets that could be construed as a 'luxury'.

"I would expect full disclosure of details of this to the MPA to enable us to examine whether it represents good value for money for the police service."


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> question for ya, if i can see energy fields chakras etc when im tripping on mushies, acid dmt and ayahuasca does it mean they dont exist cos im only tripping or that the trip lets me see something i otherwise couldnt?


Not getting into this but no, no I dont...


Lol tbh bud I think it doesn't exist and you're just high. I've heard your story's but I personally don't believe in anything supernatural ie ghosts,god,unicorns,a generous scottish man or anything like that....makes you appreciate the he'll out of this life when you're an atheist lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Noting says class like a blow up pool lol



hence why i dident buy a inflatable 
one?
mong.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Its certainly more believeable to me that human beings have energy fields an the like, modern science has already proved that most living things be it animal/mineral/vegetable have some form of magnetic/electrical/ultrasonic/auditory signals that they emit so why not humans?

Exact same thing as a when you bleed in the water and a shark 20miles away picks up on it n starts coming for ya, your blood contacting the water creates an electrical signature that the sharks are tuned into.....they dont just "happen" to find you


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Random but quite cool

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/22/exobiotanica-plants-trees_n_5609624.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech&ir=UK+Tech


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hence why i dident buy a inflatable
> one?
> mong.


You're still gonna be sit in it aint yeah? With yo jail housr tats lol

I take it I'm not invited to paddle in your classy pool?


----------



## ghb (Jul 22, 2014)

science is the new religion, i blame the germans and their quest to be able to make perfect sense of everything.

the metric system is just the start, mark my words we'll be sorry.

ice i'd love a dip in your pool, so long as you aint pissed in it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Random but quite cool
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/22/exobiotanica-plants-trees_n_5609624.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech&ir=UK Tech


I wanna see the corn beef sandwich


----------



## ghb (Jul 22, 2014)

corned beef is indestructable it will come back the same lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

Probably tastes the same n all lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Aftenoon gentleladies,

Fucking 28c up here today lovely weather, and also beer weather so the wife vry kindly bought me a few beers and a btl of wine gonna sit in the garden with a drink and a smoke. 

Cant get to gassed tho dont wanna be hungover 2morro, got myself a job interview in the morning at 10am, but I got an hr and a half travelling to get to it,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Aftenoon gentleladies,
> 
> Fucking 28c up here today lovely weather, and also beer weather so the wife vry kindly bought me a few beers and a btl of wine gonna sit in the garden with a drink and a smoke.
> 
> Cant get to gassed tho dont wanna be hungover 2morro, got myself a job interview in the morning at 10am, but I got an hr and a half travelling to get to it,


Did tripping over the bed work last night then? lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Aftenoon gentleladies,
> 
> Fucking 28c up here today lovely weather, and also beer weather so the wife vry kindly bought me a few beers and a btl of wine gonna sit in the garden with a drink and a smoke.
> 
> Cant get to gassed tho dont wanna be hungover 2morro, got myself a job interview in the morning at 10am, but I got an hr and a half travelling to get to it,


Its warm as fuck here too gaz, just bouta head out the garden with a j myself

What sorta job u going for gaz? Didn't u do a carpentry course?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Did tripping over the bed work last night then? lol


Lol not quite mate she was out cold when i went up to bed so in fairness I left her alone for the night,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol not quite mate she was out cold when i went up to bed so in fairness I left her alone for the night,


That's the best time to get off with it , when there out cold lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Its warm as fuck here too gaz, just bouta head out the garden with a j myself
> 
> What sorta job u going for gaz? Didn't u do a carpentry course?


I never applied for this job m8, I got a call 2day from a mate who I got a job yrs ago saying his hotel needed a chef, so asked me to come in tomorrow to fill in paperwork and discuss wages and stuff, its only part time and temporary for 2 months mainly to help out cos its really busy just now with the commonwealth games. I cant be arsed working in a kitchen full time again been at it for best part of 10 yrs, 
Got to get my cscs card as well asap cos been offered work in another mates company as a labourer starting in September


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol not quite mate she was out cold when i went up to bed so in fairness I left her alone for the night,


all the better, you can at least whack it in there n get going before she wakes up n starts to sruggle lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> all the better, you can at least whack it in there n get going before she wakes up n starts to sruggle lmao


Lol u lot dont know my wife lol, she is bipolar and sleeps with a baseball bat at side of bed and a kitchen knife und her side of mattress, I aint messing about with that crazy bitch when shes sleepin, shed wake up and stab fuck outta me lol, and I am not joking


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I never applied for this job m8, I got a call 2day from a mate who I got a job yrs ago saying his hotel needed a chef, so asked me to come in tomorrow to fill in paperwork and discuss wages and stuff, its only part time and temporary for 2 months mainly to help out cos its really busy just now with the commonwealth games. I cant be arsed working in a kitchen full time again been at it for best part of 10 yrs,
> Got to get my cscs card as well asap cos been offered work in another mates company as a labourer starting in September


Apparently theres loadsa work for trades around scotland, good money too.I'm wait in on a lad getting back to me that's over there, there trimming out houses, something like 200 to do. 2 men can trim one out in two days and they'll get 900 quid per house. If this lad that's over there finds out its as good as it sounds me and a mate are head in over


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Apparently theres loadsa work for trades around scotland, good money too.I'm wait in on a lad getting back to me that's over there, there trimming out houses, something like 200 to do. 2 men can trim one out in two days and they'll get 900 quid per house. If this lad that's over there finds out its as good as it sounds me and a mate are head in over


Where bouts in scotland is that mate do u know? 
Thee is loads of trade work available but ive no experience apart from cooking or driving, my carpentry course means shit to employers without any experience at my age.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I never applied for this job m8, I got a call 2day from a mate who I got a job yrs ago saying his hotel needed a chef, so asked me to come in tomorrow to fill in paperwork and discuss wages and stuff, its only part time and temporary for 2 months mainly to help out cos its really busy just now with the commonwealth games. I cant be arsed working in a kitchen full time again been at it for best part of 10 yrs,
> Got to get my cscs card as well asap cos been offered work in another mates company as a labourer starting in September


If it helps mate look at doing flat pack furniture assembly for people, mate of mine started doing it off his own back about a year ago when he stopped working for me at IKEA, all you need is a screwdriver and a car. My mate is absolutely raking it in, especially when you bear in mind the difference in price between his n IKEA`s own fitting company.

i.e.
Buy £1k worth of stuff from IKEA and they will charge you £25 plus 20% of the full retail purchase price so about £225,
£1k at Ikea can be just 2 double wardrobes btw, alsothere is generally a 2-4 week lead time between you booking n them actually coming out to do the work

My mate will do 2 double wardrobes for about £100 and he can finish it in less than 2 hrs, ive known him to have days where he has earned over £1k doing multiple jobs like this, also he will get out to them at THEIR convenience, not 4 weeks later

IKEA - upto 4 weeks- £225 VS My mate-- whenever they want it done--£100


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Where bouts in scotland is that mate do u know?
> Thee is loads of trade work available but ive no experience apart from cooking or driving, my carpentry course means shit to employers without any experience at my age.


Aye I guess u need the experience, be good to get out labouring then because u know a bit about carpentry you'd probly pick a lot more up just with being around sites, and this works in Aberdeen I was on about


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thats actually a gd idea mate

Im also considering buying a transit van and start doing furniture moves and house moves for ppl to earn some extra cash,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I guess u need the experience, be good to get out labouring then because u know a bit about carpentry you'd probly pick a lot more up just with being around sites, and this works in Aberdeen I was on about


Ah fuck aberdeen thats away up with the sheep shaggers about 4hrs drive north of me, if it was closer and u were over this way we could have had a beer and a smoke some time

Yeah im gonna take this labouring job and try work my way up from there, 
Thats what I did as a chef started at 15 as a comis chef jr and worked my way up, was head chef in my last 2 jobs. I can earn real gd money as a chef but I hate the long hrs and ballbusting shifts, its one of the most unsociable jobs out


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ah fuck aberdeen thats away up with the sheep shaggers about 4hrs drive north of me, if it was closer and u were over this way we could have had a beer and a smoke some time
> 
> Yeah im gonna take this labouring job and try work my way up from there,
> Thats what I did as a chef started at 15 as a comis chef jr and worked my way up, was head chef in my last 2 jobs. I can earn real gd money as a chef but I hate the long hrs and ballbusting shifts, its one of the most unsociable jobs out


Aye fuck cooking m8, that's the thing I love about having a trade, most off the time its 5 day weeks, off evenings and weekends, unless ur a greedy bastard like me lol. The job I'm on at the minute were getting paid per hour, we've the job 99% finished and don't hand over till Friday, goina have an easy three days, well probly leave around 4 and book into 6:30, gotta love the free hours lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Who ever said smokers die young was a liar !! Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Aberdeen that far from u aye? I'll be over near ice in couple of weeks, Grimsby Huddersfield and Halifax, there probly closer to u ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats actually a gd idea mate
> 
> Im also considering buying a transit van and start doing furniture moves and house moves for ppl to earn some extra cash,


good thing is he doesnt do anything other than assemble the stuff once its already at the customers house, doesnt deliver it or anything like that

Also gary within the year im gonna be starting up something similar (the van thing) so closer to the time will have a chat to ya about it as im gonna need to work in conjunction with someone else in the north of the country


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aberdeen that far from u aye? I'll be over near ice in couple of weeks, Grimsby Huddersfield and Halifax, there probly closer to u ffs


Lol yeah ice is only a 3hr drive away


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone got a link to a website for watching live football matches online? The celtic game is on celtic tv 2nite one of the very few fucking sports channel I dont have the cunts.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/10612193/Divergent.2014.HDRip.XviD-SaM[ETRG]


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone got a link to a website for watching live football matches online? The celtic game is on celtic tv 2nite one of the very few fucking sports channel I dont have the cunts.


Fuck you then ya bunch of cunts, I found a link myself,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck you then ya bunch of cunts, I found a link myself,



now was that so hard?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like BB might have some new strains on the way bt i could be wrong lol

1 Dream Lotus x Vortex, 2 Dream Lotus x Vortex x Sensi Star. 3 Black Sout Bubble x Casyeyband x Pineapple express. 4 Black Sour Bubble x Casyband x White Rhino.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If it helps mate look at doing flat pack furniture assembly for people, mate of mine started doing it off his own back about a year ago when he stopped working for me at IKEA, all you need is a screwdriver and a car. My mate is absolutely raking it in, especially when you bear in mind the difference in price between his n IKEA`s own fitting company.
> 
> i.e.
> Buy £1k worth of stuff from IKEA and they will charge you £25 plus 20% of the full retail purchase price so about £225,
> ...


that will be my job in hell


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Who ever said smokers die young was a liar !! Lol
> View attachment 3210206


bet she smells of piss


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bet she smells of piss


speaking from experiance ther zedd?

@RobbieP
fairy arrived pal, nice 1, il try the smoke soon,
beans are g13x the white sounds interesting

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/the-white


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

dafuq?

shit not only do robbie's posts make the thread die but the mear mention of his name does?

holy fuk,


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

*Germany allows seriously ill patients to grow their own cannabis*





Screencap from a Reuters video clip.


(Reuters) - A German court ruled on Tuesday (July 22) that some people suffering from chronic pain should be able to cultivate their own cannabis "for therapeutic purposes."

Five people suffering from chronic pain brought the complaint to a court in Cologne after Germany's Federal Institute for Drugs and Medical Devices (BfArM) refused them permission to grow the plant at home.

The court said the BfArM had to reconsider three of the requests that it had rejected.

While the plaintiffs all had permits to buy and consume cannabis for therapeutic purposes, they wanted to cultivate their own because they could not afford to purchase the drug and their health insurance did not cover it.

The court said three of the plaintiffs met the requirements to produce the drug because it was "sufficiently certain" that third parties would not be able to access the plants and products.

"Until now it has not been legal for anyone to grow cannabis at home but these seriously ill people will now be allowed to," court spokeswoman Stefanie Seifert said, adding that it nonetheless remained illegal for others to grow it.

"This is not a carte blanche for everyone to start growing cannabis at home - they have to be seriously ill people for whom nothing else works other than cannabis."

The complaints brought by the other two plaintiffs were rejected - the first because the court was not satisfied that unauthorized persons could be prevented from accessing the plants and the second because the court did not think the plaintiff had exhausted all other treatment options.

The court stressed that it was necessary to assess whether individuals met the requirements to grow their own cannabis on an case-to-case basis.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> *Germany allows seriously ill patients to grow their own cannabis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i this the first in EU? firs step towards legalization and taxation

which imo i dont mind, id gladley bin the hid if they made it legal like in hollland only outside ect, im not blind to the dangers of hid lighst ect inside


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i this the first in EU? firs step towards legalization and taxation
> 
> which imo i dont mind, id gladley bin the hid if they made it legal like in hollland only outside ect, im not blind to the dangers of hid lighst ect inside


No mate, think so far its spain, portugal, switzerland, the netherlands and now germany


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No mate, think so far its spain, portugal, switzerland, the netherlands and now germany



well u know i oculdnt care about euro and that BUT if they said look legalize and stay in or keep a
s we are and leave eu

fuk yeh stay in ori s that selfish?
meh


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No mate, think so far its spain, portugal, switzerland, the netherlands and now germany


Oh an now another US state its on its way as well, Oregon just announced they were putting legalisation to the public vote


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

http://koin.com/2014/07/22/oregon-marijuana-regulation-measure-going-to-a-vote/


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well u know i oculdnt care about euro and that BUT if they said look legalize and stay in or keep a
> s we are and leave eu
> 
> fuk yeh stay in ori s that selfish?
> meh


Wont come down to whether or not we stay in the EU mate, will happen either way eventually as ppl like the World Health Organisation, Nursing council, general medical council,etc are all pressuring the government to legalise, it will eventually come to a point where every other european country has legalised and they will just simply pressure the Uk into following suit by applying political lobbying and underhanded tactics through petrol,agriculture,banking syndicates that have politicians in there pocket i.e. " Well Mr cameron you either legalise it or our company will simply stop selling petrol/corn/gas etc to your country and guess what? we are your only supplier so without us your country goes without electricity/petrol etc

how long do you think the UK public will endure powercuts for weeks at a time, no petrol anywhere in the country, no internet coz of no electrcity without rioting and kicking parliaments door in an making them legalise it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Wont come down to whether or not we stay in the EU mate, will happen either way eventually as ppl like the World Health Organisation, Nursing council, general medical council,etc are all pressuring the government to legalise, it will eventually come to a point where every other european country has legalised and they will just simply pressure the Uk into following suit by applying political lobbying and underhanded tactics through petrol,agriculture,banking syndicates that have politicians in there pocket i.e. " Well Mr cameron you either legalise it or our company will simply stop selling petrol/corn/gas etc to your country and guess what? we are your only supplier so without us your country goes without electricity/petrol etc
> 
> how long do you think the UK public will endure powercuts for weeks at a time, no petrol anywhere in the country, no internet coz of no electrcity without rioting and kicking parliaments door in an making them legalise it?



wasent we self sufficiant at one point? we hve oil for pertrol no?

fuk teh world, thats what camron would be like.couldnt have thelikes of us earning or possible earhig more than cameron of drugs oh no,no,no,


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 22, 2014)

Yo ice glad u got it  

Break the weed open n you can smell the diff between the 2 phenos.... 
those seeds are f1s I made mate.... full on Indica leaning stonerness ... there regs though mate but if you grow them out look for a short plant with a gold seal hash smell to it in veg .... you'll get wicked frosty plants out all those man !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 22, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yo ice glad u got it
> 
> Break the weed open n you can smell the diff between the 2 phenos....
> those seeds are f1s I made mate.... full on Indica leaning stonerness ... there regs though mate but if you grow them out look for a short plant with a gold seal hash smell to it in veg .... you'll get wicked frosty plants out all those man !



yeh gunna crack sum 12-12 then reveg when sex is shown

the smokes nice and mellow, not a fan of hazes often but its not so bad on the haze side.

with haze it seems ther is a very fine line between the fruityness (for instance) and the pepperyness of the haze and its a matter of getting it right on time


respect for it tho man, il throw u sum dog thru in a few when shes down,
my holiday in scarborough money that plant is.

gunna go get a pic of the slh thats on the inlaws window sill some crazy shit going on ther, fuking othe rplant got snapped so he takes the bt of the floor whacks it in sum dirt outa garden and puts a coke bottle over top, fuckers only rooted and happy, unreal. now hes got weeds growing in his pots with his weed, shit looks rough, rough but nice if ya get me.

im rambling im off bed, 

chow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning lads,
Fuck me how do u lot do it with the early mornings? I feel like its still the middle of the night.
Oh well a quick wake and bake then better get ready for this job interview.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning cock knockers 


http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/single-tree-grows-40-kinds-fruit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuckin temps wank if shit doesn't chill the fuck out imma have to flower with the 400w, tried everything even threw ice at the tent


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin temps wank if shit doesn't chill the fuck out imma have to flower with the 400w, tried everything even threw ice at the tent


why u worried about heat in veg, how hot r u running?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

im running at night and got the ac for the family lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2014)

my veg tent was 32c and 90 percent humidty, plants look fooking awesome!, turned the extractor up but like i said, think they might have preferred it the way it was, we'll see.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why u worried about heat in veg, how hot r u running?


Not worried about it in veg but when I flip I'll still have the same issue that's why I said i might have to flower with a 400w if shit dont chill


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Why is it running so hot? the weather or have you not air cooled ya light?


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2014)

you are vegging under 18/6? when you drop to 12/12 and choose the coolest time of day to flower it should be much nicer, running 18/6 you must have your lights on when it is still 25c + outside no matter how you have it configured.

are you drawing air from outside?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well lads I am no longer a jobless bum, I am now back in the land of employment !


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2014)

good news, even if only temporary it's better than nothing, might even rekindle your love of food lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

ghb said:


> good news, even if only temporary it's better than nothing, might even rekindle your love of food lol.


My love for food never left me, just the passion to cook said food, 
Its temporary to start with but could become permanent if I want it to, but im more interested in the labouring job startin in september, so will prob just stick out the chefing till then.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

@ICE, what you were on about last night mate

https://clicknsign.eu/en/projects/93/legalise-cannabis


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

i was dealing with heat in veg, but mine waslike 36-39.
while yeh theyl lok fine ect, youl have uber slow growth


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

@ICE emails


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

back again today , wheres yorkie when you need him lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/23/mystery-plane-london_n_5612645.html?1406115328


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Another one for yorkie

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/18/apollo-11-fake-proof_n_5599372.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

take the second photo of the lunar module, look at the grayscale of the lunar surface and check the luminosity of the surface, it should be even if solar


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

i dont know how to add arrows and shit but also check the angles, in the above photoin the extreme foreground is a tiny rock casting a shadow (above the words "doing it" in my sig), that shadow is about 50 deg from horizontalwheras the astronaut is mor like 25 degs) indicates single point light source in 10s of metres not 93 million miles, also if the lunar surface is anhydrous then try and explain the footprints in the lunar dust, ever been in the desert at midday, u dont leave footprints just concavities in the sand


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Why is it running so hot? the weather or have you not air cooled ya light?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

relax, ur strait out of the matrix, u think that pic is the real lunar surface?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You've been baking for 7 yrs n didn't know about the chlorophylls? Lucky for you the idea of a woman cooking with pots made me wanna wank


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> take the second photo of the lunar module, look at the grayscale of the lunar surface and check the luminosity of the surface, it should be even if solar


Where's the stars ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Blank reply relax?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry lol phone decided to update lol. 
Heat issues bud I've grown in the same room n setup but rather a 600w n shit never really went past 28 so it's definitely the weather n with the cats I can't keep the door open but sure she's bound to cool off in a few weeks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


For reals took u what 3 odd days to get back at me(tried to anyways) lol



That's Billy madison isn't it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry lol phone decided to update lol.
> Heat issues bud I've grown in the same room n setup but rather a 600w n shit never really went past 28 so it's definitely the weather n with the cats I can't keep the door open but sure she's bound to cool off in a few weeks lol


So do you have an aircooled light then or not? also what other fans n shit you got in there for airlfow,intake/outtake etc?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> For reals took u what 3 odd days to get back at me(tried to anyways) lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's Billy madison isn't it?


Oh I left this thread WEEKS ago...

It doesn't make sense anymore, blocked too much of the hate bukkake and now the remaining posts just look like schizophrenic word salad...

hahahahaah


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh I left this thread WEEKS ago...
> 
> It doesn't make sense anymore, blocked too much of the hate bukkake and now the remaining posts just look like schizophrenic word salad...
> 
> hahahahaah


It wasnt weeks ago it was 3-4 days ago you stupid neurotic cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Yet another of cameron the cunts ideas down the pan, when will people realise the bloke is a mongoloid lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/23/uk-porn-filter-brits_n_5612991.html?1406123564


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Fags got seized oh wells was worth a try gonna have to scan the customs letter n send it to the guy now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So do you have an aircooled light then or not? also what other fans n shit you got in there for airlfow,intake/outtake etc?


Yes I've an aircooled hood in my dr90 with a 6' mix flow fan n ducting. No intake fan but both ports are open


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Are any of u english or irish guys getting as much hype on ur tvs and shit about the commonwealth games starting tonite, 
The whole of fucking glasgow has been transformed for what 10 days of sport, major traffic disruption, dual carriageways down to 1 lane as the other is now a games lane and if u dont have a games ticket u get a 50 quid on spot fine, cant drive or park anywhere in the city centre or most of the east end and some other areas, 
I fucking think its a waste of money half a billion so far has been spent, sooner its over the better, 
And to top it off we got african athletes coming over with their teams then absconding to london and trying to claim asylum lmao, wtf.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fags got seized oh wells was worth a try gonna have to scan the customs letter n send it to the guy now


Thats bollocks m8, hopefully the vendor will be decent and give u summit back at least when u send him a copy of the customs letter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Well the only reason I said I'd risk it is he offers 100% refund with a customs letter n from all the comments he keeps true


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ic3 u been arguing wit ur neighbours again and decided to move house.....lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2014)

the best pic i think i have ever seen, rule Brittania


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Lil ladies


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes I've an aircooled hood in my dr90 with a 6' mix flow fan n ducting. No intake fan but both ports are open


can you cool the room the tent intakes from at all? either that or attach some ducting from the intake port n run it to the window so its getting some cold air


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Are any of u english or irish guys getting as much hype on ur tvs and shit about the commonwealth games starting tonite,
> The whole of fucking glasgow has been transformed for what 10 days of sport, major traffic disruption, dual carriageways down to 1 lane as the other is now a games lane and if u dont have a games ticket u get a 50 quid on spot fine, cant drive or park anywhere in the city centre or most of the east end and some other areas,
> I fucking think its a waste of money half a billion so far has been spent, sooner its over the better,
> And to top it off we got african athletes coming over with their teams then absconding to london and trying to claim asylum lmao, wtf.


No mate, not heard a bean about it

same thing happened with the Olympics tho, everyone within 50miles of London had it rammed down their throats for 3 months constantly on tv, radio etc but anyone outside of that radius probably heard 1 snippet a week on their tv/radios lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

See I'm in the middle of a housing estate with all windows seen by houses so not the easiest thing n I've my window blacked out but it's open lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See I'm in the middle of a housing estate with all windows seen by houses so not the easiest thing n I've my window blacked out but it's open lol


 6" inlet into a shoebox sit it on your window sill on the inside, people will never know

fucking thought u paddies wer bang on camoflague and shit?

quality pic gary, but id say thats more ghbs neck of the woods. im in a classy area now yo!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 6" inlet into a shoebox sit it on your window sill on the inside, people will never know
> 
> fucking thought u paddies wer bang on camoflague and shit?
> 
> quality pic gary, but id say thats more ghbs neck of the woods. im in a classy area now yo!


The pic I stole from facebook, it was taken in Manchester so I know it aint your area,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 6" inlet into a shoebox sit it on your window sill on the inside, people will never know
> 
> fucking thought u paddies wer bang on camoflague and shit?
> 
> quality pic gary, but id say thats more ghbs neck of the woods. im in a classy area now yo!


Id done that but it wasn't as effective as I'd thought so preferred the security aspect of the blacking out the windows... Might have the door slightly ajar since the upstairs railing is opposite the door n tie a bit of rope to make sure the cunting cats don't get in n feed the other outlet to it i suppose


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

@Gary thought you might like this.......


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 23, 2014)

This is what I listen to most of the time I have interweb service...

Even if some of you choose to be mean to new peeps, I still like your old-timey music!

http://www.1940sukradio.co.uk

http://tunein.com/radio/The-UK-1940s-Radio-Station-s130543/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fags got seized oh wells was worth a try gonna have to scan the customs letter n send it to the guy now


wankers!

its just been too done, long before the darknet customs have them well flagged, did you bother ordering the hash?

your have to scan n show the envolope the letter came in aswel as the letter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Erra I knew it was a risk but sure fuck it lol 
Not ordered the hash yet mate was gonna order it to the mothers since I've my grow on but now I'm not 2 sure lol but I do need the money n when I chop I've a few friends that definitely will by reg at 2.5 for 59 so that's gonna be a nice bit of money once I chop but fuck me that hash is pure profit...welcome back u cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wankers!
> 
> its just been too done, long before the darknet customs have them well flagged, did you bother ordering the hash?
> 
> your have to scan n show the envolope the letter came in aswel as the letter.




woohoo

u in mcdonalds or net bak on?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Have u been on the website?

http://heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa.com


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> woohoo
> 
> u in mcdonalds or net bak on?


no mate in spoons missus has all her mates round so thought id fuck off to spoons for an hour, pubs get too busy in the bloody summer tho i look a right cunt sat here with a vods n a laptop lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Erra I knew it was a risk but sure fuck it lol
> Not ordered the hash yet mate was gonna order it to the mothers since I've my grow on but now I'm not 2 sure lol but I do need the money n when I chop I've a few friends that definitely will by reg at 2.5 for 59 so that's gonna be a nice bit of money once I chop but fuck me that hash is pure profit...welcome back u cunt


dont let ya the smokes put ya off mate, i had mine seized at a address i then carried on using without a problem, 100% refund is pretty sweet i only got 50% when i lost mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dont let ya the smokes put ya off mate, i had mine seized at a address i then carried on using without a problem, 100% refund is pretty sweet i only got 50% when i lost mine.


Well I'll let you know if I get the 100% refund but I should n n I'll be ordering again to a different address if he does sort me out
If it's the full refund everyone on here may as well give it a go..nothing to lose really.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

makes u wonder why they dont offer a opening service and repackage like in any shaped box thats nothing like a fucking outa of 200 cigs


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Im really gna have to get meself an account on one of these places, almost feel like im living in the dark ages lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> makes u wonder why they dont offer a opening service and repackage like in any shaped box thats nothing like a fucking outa of 200 cigs


Yeam i mean thats kind of the least you would expect knowing how customs have been after fags for 30-40years lmao, how hard is it just to split a box n whack it in a different box lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

He's a great success rate for England so I dunno but their like 30e for Marlboro n he's got cheaper ones like lucky strike so you'd make a nice bit selling em off


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's a great success rate for England so I dunno but their like 30e for Marlboro n he's got cheaper ones like lucky strike so you'd make a nice bit selling em off


he says he has a great success rate, they all do lol

lots get seized have done since the 1st cig vendors on sr1, as i said many times its a flagged parcel been done too many times, n also weight,shape n size its always gonna be looked at more closely than a small drug order whatever ya poison is.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well I'll let you know if I get the 100% refund but I should n n I'll be ordering again to a different address if he does sort me out
> If it's the full refund everyone on here may as well give it a go..nothing to lose really.


At least my customs letter was for something decent and not a meesily carton of fags lol.

My coins wer still in escrow on sr so I got all my coins back, never had to show the letter or fuckall, had sr refund my coins a couple times with no problems, guess it cos the account had good stats


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol man it was for the mother but that's where I was gonna get the hash delivered..still a bit iffy but the profit off that hash Is tidy...you gonna be round my neck of the woods anytime in the near future?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Are any of u english or irish guys getting as much hype on ur tvs and shit about the commonwealth games starting tonite,
> The whole of fucking glasgow has been transformed for what 10 days of sport, major traffic disruption, dual carriageways down to 1 lane as the other is now a games lane and if u dont have a games ticket u get a 50 quid on spot fine, cant drive or park anywhere in the city centre or most of the east end and some other areas,
> I fucking think its a waste of money half a billion so far has been spent, sooner its over the better,
> And to top it off we got african athletes coming over with their teams then absconding to london and trying to claim asylum lmao, wtf.


lol the africans dont wanna live there


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol man it was for the mother but that's where I was gonna get the hash delivered..still a bit iffy but the profit off that hash Is tidy...you gonna be round my neck of the woods anytime in the near future?


I can't see it m8, the next 3-4 weeks I'll be in England.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol the africans dont wanna live there


Haha not quite mate, they were in aberdeen I wouldnt wanna live there either,
They had to go to London cos all asylum seekers in the uk need to register in London apparently.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I can't see it m8, the next 3-4 weeks I'll be in England.


Hash it is so haha sound anyways bud


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha not quite mate, they were in aberdeen I wouldnt wanna live there either,
> They had to go to London cos all asylum seekers in the uk need to register in London apparently.


cunts should fuk off back to bongo land imo lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

fake american woman comes to uk, shes on the train boys and shes hungry..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fake american woman comes to uk, shes on the train boys and shes hungry..


Thats just fucking wrong !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

Dirty bitch!!! Worst I've seen is a woman in traffic picked her ear and ate the wax made me dry heave the dirty fucker lol...

Anyways how we all doing? So had a geezer at work today telling me Obamas gay and his Mrs is a transvestite? 5 mins googling I'd say he's right lol what u lot rekon?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Exo, day 45


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jakes dream, day 45

Hard to get a good pic of her cos shes at back of tent, but I assure u she looks like shes gonna yield huge, and smells fruity as fook


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dog, day 45


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

How are you finding the dog now gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How are you finding the dog now gaz?


Yeah now the stretch has stopped and ive got it away from direct undr the light so its filling out nice now, still very mild smelling but frosting up nicely


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bbc1 just now the commonwealth opening ceremony is just starting, live from Celtic park Glasgow.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Bbc1 just now the commonwealth opening ceremony is just starting, live from Celtic park Glasgow.


Didnt we agree earlier no-one gives a flying shit?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Didnt we agree earlier no-one gives a flying shit?


Lol yeah I agreed about the games, but im looking forward to the opening ceremony, some gd acts booked to perform both local and international.
And its also weird watching it when its about 10 minz down the road from me right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Didnt we agree earlier no-one gives a flying shit?


Yeah, thought it was a unanimous decision lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

Lookin sweet there gazza I rekkn I'll be flipping in around 4 weeks or so can't come sooner lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

spin pro update, as u build up a resin coating on the fingers and grill u get much less grassy smell, its the fukin nutz and what it does to popcorn is unreal, perfectly formed micro buds, just done a 6 oz- dry plant wet in 45 mins and i was drinking and smoking which i never do hand trimming


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lookin sweet there gazza I rekkn I'll be flipping in around 4 weeks or so can't come sooner lol


Cheers mate, I started the exo on ripen 2day gonna feed that for 2 weeks then 3 days water and chop so will be 9 weeks exactly,

Im gonna let the dog and jd go to about week 10 maybe 11 dependi g how they look


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeh man get that shit on..this run I'm gonna try and let em go 10 weeks shes a knockout at 9 so 10 would be a mind bender lol that's if I can go that far? Just smoking on some 25 bubble and it don't look pretty but its smashin me mate think I'm gonna cough me arshole out in a min


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man get that shit on..this run I'm gonna try and let em go 10 weeks shes a knockout at 9 so 10 would be a mind bender lol that's if I can go that far? Just smoking on some 25 bubble and it don't look pretty but its smashin me mate think I'm gonna cough me arshole out in a min



u runing exo again?

physco still green in bubbler, 
wow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

The queen sucks nig nog dick !!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The queen sucks nig nog dick !!



rasist


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeh running her again fo sho mo fo...folk are loving it man...how long they been in the super bubbler then?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rasist


And what? U got a prob with that fucker lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man get that shit on..this run I'm gonna try and let em go 10 weeks shes a knockout at 9 so 10 would be a mind bender lol that's if I can go that far? Just smoking on some 25 bubble and it don't look pretty but its smashin me mate think I'm gonna cough me arshole out in a min


how r the plants doin in the soil?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rasist


nig nog rasist now is it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how r the plants doin in the soil?


Yeh they seem to be loving it mate had to up the P but now alls well...nice not having to mix nutes anymore


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nig nog rasist now is it?


It is if u ment it like I did, nig nog, gollywog, shit stain, take ur pick there is many names for THEY fuckers !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 23, 2014)

SHU


Garybhoy11 said:


> And what? U got a prob with that fucker lol



SHURRUP U WELSH FUKKER



zeddd said:


> how r the plants doin in the soil?


LOOKING ILL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

Haha ya nob they've just started going for it now haze is looking nice really liking this soil buisiness


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Haha ya nob they've just started going for it now haze is looking nice really liking this soil buisiness


Is that ur gth mate? Im gonna crack a cpl of they seeds u sent me nxt run and see if I get a nice female, got psycho and slh waiting for me as well so gonna sack the exo off after this one and stick to psycho and z cut slh and possibly a gth if I get a nice pheno.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeh the gth good sativa nice smoke and potent I got 6 exo the haze and a bill I'll take off em all in a few weeks when they're big enough I'm gonna keep the exo I think its bostin not tried the original psy yet tho so who knows ay can't wait to get hold of her th


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning lads fuckin roasting last night...think a long day of smokings in order.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning all, sampled a tasted branch of the Blue Pit last night......still stoned this morning lol, nearly trod on the cats about 30 times already and cant seem to walk in an upright straight line to save my life lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds like u need a morning smoke rimmer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

How do u lads package clones out of curiosity? Gonna be messing around with cloning this round n wanna play about with the packaging as in leave one in a corner for a week or so....so far one of my fireballs is growing seriously fast n I've a cheese suprise not far behind it.

Rimmer on the breeders boutique page there's a pheno of the sour cherry that might suit ur SOG nicely...
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/2014-07-21-20-02-45-jpg.3210094/

Nvm you commented on the following page l


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like u need a morning smoke rimmer


I wish lol, got nothing now til this plant comes down next week lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I wish lol, got nothing now til this plant comes down next week lol


Im nearly out myself,say I'll be dry by flowering but sure fuck it I'll need a break for a bit my tolerance is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How do u lads package clones out of curiosity? Gonna be messing around with cloning this round n wanna play about with the packaging as in leave one in a corner for a week or so....so far one of my fireballs is growing seriously fast n I've a cheese suprise not far behind it.
> 
> Rimmer on the breeders boutique page there's a pheno of the sour cherry that might suit ur SOG nicely...
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/2014-07-21-20-02-45-jpg.3210094/
> ...


Get a 750ml cordial bottle(square) from somewhere like asda, sticky tape, cling film, pair of scissors and report back soldier, moveitmoveitmoveitmoveit, double speed!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Get a 750ml cordial bottle(square) from somewhere like asda, sticky tape, cling film, pair of scissors and report back soldier, moveitmoveitmoveitmoveit, double speed!!


Fuckin sounds like art attack lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin sounds like art attack lol


Im sure, being welsh you can turn it into a spaz attack lmao

Also you will need a postage bag


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

yeh and dont just put 2 clones in a tupperware tub with a piece of loo roll to seperate em like i kodde did LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd be fuckin fuming if somebody put fuck all effort into packaging,especially if it's going to ur grow n youve a fuckin family!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/welsh-police-dyfedpowys-police-unveil-marked-tractor-as-new-addition-to-fleet-9623059.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd be fuckin fuming if somebody put fuck all effort into packaging,especially if it's going to ur grow n youve a fuckin family!



lol yeh they was fucked but yeilded nr 6 oz each with short veg, shame it was big buddha blue cheese but stil,,,,,,,,,,,

little gurl just got up, came down , grabbed a ice cream, donned her cossy and in the pool she went

fucking pool was a godsend


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/welsh-police-dyfedpowys-police-unveil-marked-tractor-as-new-addition-to-fleet-9623059.html


A lot of the rural police forces do this every year, norfolk/dorset/wales etc, they take em to farming shows n shit as static displays n as a talking point to get chatting to the farmers n shit, most of the time the coppers dont even how to drive em, they have a civilian from the hire company come with em to every show to drive the tractor on n off the lorry lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> A lot of the rural police forces do this every year, norfolk/dorset/wales etc, they take em to farming shows n shit as static displays n as a talking point to get chatting to the farmers n shit, most of the time the coppers dont even how to drive em, they have a civilian from the hire company come with em to every show to drive the tractor on n off the lorry lol


total waste of money then, makes u think wats the fucking point? but saying that its only on loan. needs to be tuned up with quad turbos n NOS kit. with hugggger intercooler on front


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> total waste of money then, makes u think wats the fucking point? but saying that its only on loan. needs to be tuned up with quad turbos n NOS kit. with hugggger intercooler on front


dafuq r u talkin car now, first time i heard it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3211819


nice grow there, why u veg it so long, u keepin the numbers down and plant size up? what ya feeding her?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

interesting how the police are using the tractor to groom people at country fairs, learning from the paedos they nik no doubt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice grow there, why u veg it so long, u keepin the numbers down and plant size up? what ya feeding her?



u still mainlining zedd? now i got my veg temps down i could have a go at that. slow as fek growth with them hot temps
getting oe of these for veg and one for flower
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-Mini-Air-Conditioner-Conditioning-Cooler-12v-230v-Home-Car-Office-/171374848626?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item27e6bcaa72

ther only small but good enough for a small tent.


and course cars mate, i could strip a engine down na bovva


putting it bak togther again is another matter, always bits left over, on bikes im waaay better.

king of bodge yo!

25 here today.......urgh,,, chillin by the pool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


yeh saw that, but fucking sad tbh, thers that otherd dude err hNG ON


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Jaysus lads this running out of smoke carry on is gonna fuck with my head, I use to take the odd time off but I didn't smoke half as much as i do now. Decided against selling off my whole crop just Gonne sell 2.5g for 50e deals to a few mates so I'll be able to keep most my crop, cover the leccy n invest some dosh into my perpetual....i can really ramble after a few bongs


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u still mainlining zedd? now i got my veg temps down i could have a go at that. slow as fek growth with them hot temps
> getting oe of these for veg and one for flower
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-Mini-Air-Conditioner-Conditioning-Cooler-12v-230v-Home-Car-Office-/171374848626?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item27e6bcaa72
> 
> ...


havent mainlined for a while, i use it to slow down veg growth when ive got seedlings obv u cant mainline clones


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh saw that, but fucking sad tbh, thers that otherd dude err hNG ON


be much more entertaining if a coupla blokes with bats popped out of the cupboard and broke all their limbs, fuk listening to the cunts unless theyre screaming in agony


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus lads this running out of smoke carry on is gonna fuck with my head, I use to take the odd time off but I didn't smoke half as much as i do now. Decided against selling off my whole crop just Gonne sell 2.5g for 50e deals to a few mates so I'll be able to keep most my crop, cover the leccy n invest some dosh into my perpetual....i can really ramble after a few bongs


Dont see how so many ppl in here cant even last a few days without a smoke, pull yaselves together ffs it aint crack lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Dont see how so many ppl in here cant even last a few days without a smoke, pull yaselves together ffs it aint crack lol


We/they can last but just don't like it lol. Not like we're out robbing to get it or anything.....well I'm not, I can't say the same for relax


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We/they can last but just don't like it lol. Not like we're out robbing to get it or anything.....well I'm not, I can't say the same for relax


yeah relax has gone all gangster now hes got no job and is tolerated in here lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah relax has gone all gangster now hes got no job and is tolerated in here lol


Oh he's gangster alright, haven't u seen his slippers lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 24, 2014)

@zeddd, I'm chopping this lemon tomoro, that'll be 8 weeks still a loada white hairs on her but gotta get them down te fuck, some nice big round fat colas on it tho, I'll try get a few pics when I'm choppin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We/they can last but just don't like it lol. Not like we're out robbing to get it or anything.....well I'm not, I can't say the same for relax


Fuck u man I'm not out yet...yet!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh he's gangster alright, haven't u seen his slippers lol


Pimp slippers!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @zeddd, I'm chopping this lemon tomoro, that'll be 8 weeks still a loada white hairs on her but gotta get them down te fuck, some nice big round fat colas on it tho, I'll try get a few pics when I'm choppin


Lots of white hairs, mmmm super lmon haze, HARDMODE!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

gansgter yo! lol

just fitted that filter, fucking long arse thing, graft that was, been 32 here today, so thats how warm my tent is, nothing van be done.

dog day 55 today 6 day sinto ripen, fucker gets more and more solid, exo is roughly 6 weeks in, she aint gunna be a big yeilder but il prolly take her down with the dog, fukit,
physco clones still green an shit,

the physco i have veggin is bgettin big man, cant wait t lflowe her


@zeddd so u propper mainlining then or like germinating constantly then vegging up and calling it veg after ther established?
or u 12-12 fs?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

Interesting, turns out that on that airliner that "crashed" in Mali was Fidel Castro`s niece


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lots of white hairs, mmmm super lmon haze, HARDMODE!


Lmao, mine look a little better than that


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @zeddd, I'm chopping this lemon tomoro, that'll be 8 weeks still a loada white hairs on her but gotta get them down te fuck, some nice big round fat colas on it tho, I'll try get a few pics when I'm choppin


8 weeks is perfect and still very lemony, these keep chuckin white hairs at 9 weeks dont worry its the strain


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, mine look a little better than that


pics or it dident happen




Saerimmner said:


> Interesting, turns out that on that airliner that "crashed" in Mali was Fidel Castro`s niece


 lol figures, us prolly shot it down


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gansgter yo! lol
> 
> just fitted that filter, fucking long arse thing, graft that was, been 32 here today, so thats how warm my tent is, nothing van be done.
> 
> ...


i dont count veg times, i flip a plant when its between 12 and 18 inches strain dependent. i grow out clonespretty much untouched and i heavily mutilate my seed plants in veg if theyre indica dom hybrids, sativas i leave the fuk alone, i dint understand ur question but i hope that answers it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Evening fuckers .... another day of ringing in sick and topping up my tan instead lol .... fuck em making me work a months notice in this weather is just plain rude


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Sae im just going thru my seeds now. Going to do a fruity run next up so if your interested ill take cuts or send you over some seedling... doing 6 diff strains most are 5 packs but im only after 2 of each strain so if I get any more females out the seeds I can pass em your way or if I only get 2 females I can sort you clones


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i dont count veg times, i flip a plant when its between 12 and 18 inches strain dependent. i grow out clonespretty much untouched and i heavily mutilate my seed plants in veg if theyre indica dom hybrids, sativas i leave the fuk alone, i dint understand ur question but i hope that answers it lol



i meant when YOU mainline do class veg from germination or a certain point? obviously u get much better yelds from seed or first generation cuts.

uve got sum tastey loking plants, i need to bit the bullet and buy some, been loking at midnight kush and summert else.

wat are these beans @RobbieP ? the smoke u sent me or sumthing else?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Smoke I sent you was skunk91 .... the beans I sent you are g13 x the white .... diff shizz man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Smoke I sent you was skunk91 .... the beans I sent you are g13 x the white .... diff shizz man



u never said that did u! twit! so the skunk, seems hazey? or is that just mwa?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

I thought I told you I was sending you 2 diff Skunk91 phenos in that last pm lol. I dont think the hazy at all lol .. one pheno has a fruity skunk smell and the other leans more towards road kill skunk smelling imo ... I hate hazes lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice grow there, why u veg it so long, u keepin the numbers down and plant size up? what ya feeding her?


i know mate i didnt want to veg for so long but had a bug problem and didnt want to flower until i rid the little fuckers so yh i vegged longer than i wanted and they been on an intense feeding

during veg i use superthrive stimulator 1 and terra vega 
during flower terra floors, bud xl, top shooter, shooting powder, will be using ripen also 
because of vegging longer has caused massive space problem in tent too got alot of wast under canopy tbh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I thought I told you I was sending you 2 diff Skunk91 phenos in that last pm lol. I dont think the hazy at all lol .. one pheno has a fruity skunk smell and the other leans more towards road kill skunk smelling imo ... I hate hazes lol


 must be me then, im not fully savvy on smells n shit, just had a musky smell, i often equate that to haze,

i hate hazes too

anwyays, its a nice mellow smoke man, witch is good wen u have kids, couchlock is just nooooo good,


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah its deffo mellow sativa skunk bud... creeps up on ya though lol 

Thay g13 cross is potent as fuck mate .... couch lock is a understatement lol 

if you want any seeds let me know and ill see if i have anything that suits


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah its deffo mellow sativa skunk bud... creeps up on ya though lol
> 
> Thay g13 cross is potent as fuck mate .... couch lock is a understatement lol
> 
> if you want any seeds let me know and ill see if i have anything that suits



im really trina stay away from regs, i havent the space for em like fulltime,, i dont mine throwing the odd one in but,well yano, i know how much of a pheno hunter you are. :


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Imo reg females are better than fem seeds but thats just me lol .... 
hows your psyco going? I got mine scrogging at minute and a fresh cut in veg ... be nice to grab a clone of urs to compare the 2 n see if there the same


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Right fruity seed run sorted ... stepping up next is .... 

sweet pink grapefruit
blueberry
Panama red x banana og
lemon fizz
black rose
tcvg's Generic weed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Imo reg females are better than fem seeds but thats just me lol ....
> hows your psyco going? I got mine scrogging at minute and a fresh cut in veg ... be nice to grab a clone of urs to compare the 2 n see if there the same


 one in veg is about a foot tall, i have 4 cuts in bubbler, 1 spare if u want? ima take 4 more for me, just wanna sort the lads out.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> one in veg is about a foot tall, i have 4 cuts in bubbler, 1 spare if u want? ima take 4 more for me, just wanna sort the lads out.


how do you send clones that you rooted in a bubbler? Dont they dryout with out a jiffy or cube?


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

black rose aint fruity, least the one i had wasn't, reminded me of peanut butter and hemp seed oil, looked good tasted awful!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

This is the ribena pheno. Tastes like blackcurrents but has a very low yield ... 



ghb said:


> black rose aint fruity, least the one i had wasn't, reminded me of peanut butter and hemp seed oil, looked good tasted awful!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Right fruity seed run sorted ... stepping up next is ....
> 
> sweet pink grapefruit
> blueberry
> ...


Cant wait for my blueberry cut, something nice and short please mate lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> This is the ribena pheno. Tastes like blackcurrents but has a very low yield ...



nice, is it heath robinsons one? might have been a dud pheno i tried.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah the heath one... there are quite a few diff phenos mate but this is one ive worked myself up to f9 so I know exactly what im gonna get .. the yield is shocking .. for example for every oz you would normally get per plant your looking at a q off her but im growing her for a breeding project that I wanna throw some purple into  


ghb said:


> nice, is it heath robinsons one? might have been a dud pheno i tried.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

still speak to highlander or is he off the radar? not heard in a while

f9 , that's a bit over kill, i like a pheno hunt 

fuck even ice would grow f9s surely lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> how do you send clones that you rooted in a bubbler? Dont they dryout with out a jiffy or cube?


 pot it up..............in a small pot, i.e bottom of a pop bottle.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> how do you send clones that you rooted in a bubbler? Dont they dryout with out a jiffy or cube?





ghb said:


> still speak to highlander or is he off the radar? not heard in a while
> 
> f9 , that's a bit over kill, i like a pheno hunt
> 
> fuck even ice would grow f9s surely lol


he popped into his own thread a week or 2 ago, hes been lost in vagina


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Thc247 (Jul 24, 2014)

like i was saying bcuz of xtra veg time due to little fukin pests my space is now very limited


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2014)

you did the right thing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3212203 View attachment 3212203 View attachment 3212204 View attachment 3212205 View attachment 3212206 View attachment 3212207


Is that one of em cheap generic invite fans from eBay? Think I've seen it on there...any good?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> how do you send clones that you rooted in a bubbler? Dont they dryout with out a jiffy or cube?


same as Robbie, put it in a bottlepadded out with some kitchen paper, less chance the thing tears apart in transit without a jiffy, cant dry out in a bottle with wet paper


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

doesn't anybody like doing things the old fashioned way?, whatever happened to meeting in a shady car park at 4.45 am? little exchange then a quarter mile wheelspin out of there, fuck posting things it's so impersonal.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> doesn't anybody like doing things the old fashioned way?, whatever happened to meeting in a shady car park at 4.45 am? little exchange then a quarter mile wheelspin out of there, fuck posting things it's so impersonal.


ive done meet and greet with rambo, dunno how i got home but it was 40 mins driving before i could cope with the speed limit lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

well its more like meet have a drink, smoke the drink off and drive the smoke off lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

i wouldn't go for a drink with him, no offence just i like being able to piss without bleeding.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wouldn't go for a drink with him, no offence just i like being able to piss without bleeding.



tushay 2 pints im fucked anyways

summert for tonight lads







http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/10626861/The_Expendables_3_2014_DVDSCR_XviD-VAiN


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is that one of em cheap generic invite fans from eBay? Think I've seen it on there...any good?


if its the little black clip on fans ur talking about mate they are shit hardly do anything but the big white fan in corner i have 4 of them and they do the job fine


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

Whats ppls preferred way of quick drying a bit of green? got about 6hrs to do it lol, just 1 small branch so nothing major


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> if its the little black clip on fans ur talking about mate they are shit hardly do anything but the big white fan in corner i have 4 of them and they do the job fine


He means INLINE fan, Ice seems to be rubbing off on him lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He means INLINE fan, Ice seems to be rubbing off on him lol


that is a 5 inch extractor fan i have 2 5 inch extractors going into carbon filters they wasnt off ebay thou got from local grow shop for aroung £59 each i will be investing in a 10 inch rhino after this run also and using the 5 inches in my smaller rooms but they was budget ones but have seemed to serve ok


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

For anyone thats interested......

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hemlocks-breeders-boutique-strain-runs.838959/


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

6 hrs?!?! the oven lol put it on min setting and be ready for some terrible smoke in a couple of hours


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> 6 hrs?!?! the oven lol put it on min setting and be ready for some terrible smoke in a couple of hours


Yeah thats the way i normally do it, min heat, 30mins in, 30mins out n repeat until dry.

Either that or ive got some mesh bags i normally just trim it off the branch an hang it up in the mesh bag in the grow room n leave it for a day

was just wondering how everyone else quick dries theirs in case any new novel ideas spring up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 25, 2014)

For anyone into their bubble hash, look up " BubbleMan FreshHeadies " on facebook/google


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2014)

fuk me this pools taken nr 3hrs to empty and takes like 5-6 to fill

got me chlorine tablets today, water was sketchy so had to redo it ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> He means INLINE fan, Ice seems to be rubbing off on him lol


How fucking dare you rimmer lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah thats the way i normally do it, min heat, 30mins in, 30mins out n repeat until dry.
> 
> Either that or ive got some mesh bags i normally just trim it off the branch an hang it up in the mesh bag in the grow room n leave it for a day
> 
> was just wondering how everyone else quick dries theirs in case any new novel ideas spring up lol


If you have access to a volcano or any vaporizer really u can hit it wet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Recap on the fags I'd had Fe early and he still refunded everything, really nice guy. If anyones Gonne tty it his names shopagent n like i said you don't lose out on shit.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 25, 2014)

Did ya fags get seized by customs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Did ya fags get seized by customs?


Yeah man got 2 letters but the lad gives 100% refund once u scan the letters... I'll try again in a month or so lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> i wouldn't go for a drink with him, no offence just i like being able to piss without bleeding.


its always a pleasure meeting that man, always a laugh


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

i bet it would be, just not much of a drinker tbh, i'd smoke him under the table though


----------



## wdrags (Jul 25, 2014)

Alright lads just a test message. wdragon here i had to create a new account something happened to my old one when the site went all funky


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2014)

you mean you forgot your password you silly cunt.

welcome back.


----------



## wdrags (Jul 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> you mean you forgot your password you silly cunt.
> 
> welcome back.


Lol i never mate i been trying for months to get it sorted and just gave up and created a new account i did forget the password to my email though which didnt help lol ive been sending new password requests and slagging the site hard only to find out i was looking at the wrong email account like a dumbass so thought id start over with accounts for the lot and write it down this time, my wdragon account i had for 5 years so fook knows how i ballsed it up but im back ya bunch O slags


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

wdrags said:


> Lol i never mate i been trying for months to get it sorted and just gave up and created a new account i did forget the password to my email though which didnt help lol ive been sending new password requests and slagging the site hard only to find out i was looking at the wrong email account like a dumbass so thought id start over with accounts for the lot and write it down this time, my wdragon account i had for 5 years so fook knows how i ballsed it up but im back ya bunch O slags


orite drags, any them cuts still living or was that someone else i sent em to, sure it was u mate?


----------



## wdrags (Jul 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> orite drags, any them cuts still living or was that someone else i sent em to, sure it was u mate?


Alright mate ya sent me a cut of the livers and its still going in anothers hands at the mo, i dont know if ya remember but me n the misses was just about to start treatment at the time and sadly it didnt work out for us so things had to go on hold for a while, we,ve just recently moved house so im hoping to start up again in about a month once the dust has settled but were having similar probs again sadly so cant go setting up just yet incase we have to have an ambulance out or end up in hospital for a long period of time and the hospital is in england aswell as its a specialist hospital but fingers crossed things will work out and i can crack on again soon. Eitherway though ill have to start up soon as im skint and cant be having the added stress of money worries on top of everything else thats going wrong. 
Hows things going your end mate? All good i hope


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

wdrags said:


> Alright mate ya sent me a cut of the livers and its still going in anothers hands at the mo, i dont know if ya remember but me n the misses was just about to start treatment at the time and sadly it didnt work out for us so things had to go on hold for a while, we,ve just recently moved house so im hoping to start up again in about a month once the dust has settled but were having similar probs again sadly so cant go setting up just yet incase we have to have an ambulance out or end up in hospital for a long period of time and the hospital is in england aswell as its a specialist hospital but fingers crossed things will work out and i can crack on again soon. Eitherway though ill have to start up soon as im skint and cant be having the added stress of money worries on top of everything else thats going wrong.
> Hows things going your end mate? All good i hope


women trouble mate, part from that lifes good lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 25, 2014)

How's things drags long time no speak ? Did you manage to grow the exo & critical ? Keep trying mate it will happen . 

Rolla


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> women trouble mate, part from that lifes good lol


yeah i dont lnow what the other stuff is like but money worries with that goin on is hard, fukin plants shame they cant grow themselves lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

second attemt at growing tomatoes and ive got one in a 30 L smart pot at 2.4 metres up a drainpipe on a south facing brick wall, shits ridiculous cos the gardener is asking me why its so big, i said i dunno must be a freak lool


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Pics pls


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pics pls



yeh zedd cummon pics or it dident happen

u using supersoil on the tommys yo?

looool


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm genuinely curious about these tomatos, I'm assuming it's the one you use for competitions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Word on the street says zeddd doesn't even grow tomatos...all he grows is cannabis n tales...tall tales


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Word on the street says zeddd doesn't even grow tomatos...all he grows is cannabis n tales...tall tales


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

See even the caricature thinks it!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See even the caricature thinks it!



CUMMONNNN ZEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
@zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2014)

no more pics for a bit, but yeah in reused soil with one feed of compost tea a week and building a frame up the drainpipe for the beanstalk, prob leads to urs ice lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 25, 2014)

Evening ladies

Just finished my 1st shift in new job, fuck me I forgot how hot and tiring the kitchen work was, on the plus side I did spendthe 1st 4 hrs out on the bbq in middle of city centre so got to see some gd live acts on stage, 

Welcome back welsh D, long time mate,

Zedd get the tomato pics up ya pussy, u post weed pics whats a cpl tommys lol,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2014)

no more pics zedd? uh oh u started drinking again aintcha?

fuksake


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What's up bitches and bellends....trimmed two plants last night, got 3 left to do goina get stuck into them now after a j


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

i will put the Tommies up when they finish growing, picking my first beefstaek tom s today, gonna have herb and lemon roasted organic chicken with onion and tomato salad new potatoes and some fried aubergine all from the garden cept the chicken cos hes a pet


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's up bitches and bellends....trimmed two plants last night, got 3 left to do goina get stuck into them now after a j


im fukin hooked on the spin pro even main colas are goin in now, lol lazy cunt but there is no fear of trim day no more


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning mofos. Everyone good.? Not seen sambo or baz online for abit. They both ok?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Morning mofos. Everyone good.? Not seen sambo or baz online for abit. They both ok?


Sambo has no internet just now, but he pops in when hes out and about near wifi,

Baz on the other hand aint been heard from in here for a cpl months,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Mornin bitches what a gwaan? Sat out I'm the garden and its fookin roastin man blazing a nice j with a brew its what saturday mornings are all about lol...have fun trimming hydro thats something I didn't miss lol nice bagging it all up tho...u smoked any hash off the spin pro yet zedd? It collects loads on them rubber finger things dont it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning all, whats everyone upto then?

Less than a week till the last BP comes down, cant wait lol, been nearly 10 days since i last had a smoke lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Morning mofos. Everyone good.? Not seen sambo or baz online for abit. They both ok?


Sambo has got no net atm

Baz is M.I.A


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning home boys


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Gonna buy a bit coin later as well just need to transfer some cash first I ain't gonna spend it tho just gonna sit on it for a while and see what happens surely theyre only gonna go up in price in the future?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Morning mofos. Everyone good.? Not seen sambo or baz online for abit. They both ok?


Baz is awol. Rambo s gone deep no net


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gonna buy a bit coin later as well just need to transfer some cash first I ain't gonna spend it tho just gonna sit on it for a while and see what happens surely theyre only gonna go up in price in the future?


Meh I've had 80e in my wallet n it only ever varies about 2e n tbh ur not gonna make money on that unless you buy alot n there's better things to invest in like cannabis stocks n leather slippers lol!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeh hope baz is ok been a while now ain't it....aye relax but theyre just little fluctuations ain't they there's gonna be a big boom and god knows what they'll be worth when they go full on mainstream.....I do like the sound of cannabis stocks tho lol just think of the cash those yanks are making out of it now its legal in a few places


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2014)

Serious money in it man look for the cities just legalising it like Washington n invest in random startups businesses....zeddd gambles on the markets im sure he probably has a few recommendations


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres already been the big boom man , bit coins only used to be 3 quid each ..... damn missed that boat 



shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh hope baz is ok been a while now ain't it....aye relax but theyre just little fluctuations ain't they there's gonna be a big boom and god knows what they'll be worth when they go full on mainstream.....I do like the sound of cannabis stocks tho lol just think of the cash those yanks are making out of it now its legal in a few places


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

MMM i want to try this lol 84% THC






x_tracted.com


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeh missed out on that one that was prime time but they can only go up in price, surely there's gonna be another boom sometime and I want a few when it happens lol.....them x tracted folk make some serious looming tackle don't they have u seen the pokemon shatter ball? Must be about 20 oz ball of golden deliciousness


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

That fucker


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Morning mofos. Everyone good.? Not seen sambo or baz online for abit. They both ok?


baz nobody knows and sambo hasent any net atm so hes only getting online wen he takes his lappy to pub or summert


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

Before i go n order 1 has anyone got 1 of the big veg CFL`s laying around they dont want anymore?
dont matter if its 125/200/250W etc


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a 250 hps kit I ain't ever gonna use


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I have a 250 hps kit I ain't ever gonna use


Cheers for the offer mate but its gotta be CFL or LED as its in a tiny cupboard


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> MMM i want to try this lol 84% THC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to double drop those fuckers lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Cheers for the offer mate but its gotta be CFL or LED as its in a tiny cupboard



a small 5" cool tube would fit no/? ther well smaller than then 6" ones


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a small 5" cool tube would fit no/? ther well smaller than then 6" ones


no mate, imagine 6-10 pc towers in a stack n thats the kind of area ive got to play with lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Know what u mean sae I put it in a 60x60 tent and it was hot hot hot 250 cfl is perfect


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Know what u mean sae I put it in a 60x60 tent and it was hot hot hot 250 cfl is perfect


Yeah its only gonna be a veg light for smaller veg plants so HPS will be overkill n far too hot, atm theres a180W LED in there but thats needing to be moved over the Exo scrog n the other plants in my mates flower tent


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Serious money in it man look for the cities just legalising it like Washington n invest in random startups businesses....zeddd gambles on the markets im sure he probably has a few recommendations


short sell start ups, most fail, theres money to be made from peoples egos...this means you sell the stocks b4 u buy them hoping they will crash, great fun, its called penny stock trading and i wouldnt touch it with a barge pole its sharks and noobs territory and were no sharks lemme tell u, wanna investment for the long term bitcoins and gold imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

ive smoked/vaped 1/3 of my harvest, gotta cunting cut down, gotta keep the stress under wraps....life


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2014)

Ah yes wolf on wallstreet shiz


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Email ic3


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 26, 2014)

howdy all

hope everyone's good, coins i was reading months ago bout some bloke who lost a laptop with 1000s of em on, he was scavanging around some landfill looking for it, was hard to believe but i spose he must have had some proof of sorts was on quite a bit of news, at the very start they where worth fuck all i dont think? pennys literally.

think a few in the thread where buying them at 3-4quids when they was that price, on ol intersango lol pretty shore everyone spent em on drugs tho lol rather than save em thinking they will rise to nearly a grand a coin at one point.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2014)

it was the bitcoin creator an 50 mil worth rambo


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 26, 2014)

anyone here ever reveged cuttings and rooted after 6 weeks flower they been in propergator a week and are drooping but the smell when i open the lid of propergator smells moldy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> anyone here ever reveged cuttings and rooted after 6 weeks flower they been in propergator a week and are drooping but the smell when i open the lid of propergator smells moldy



yeh ALL the buds will shrivel and dissapear.

mad but true, take sum time to come bak tho


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't get the exo to clone for shit at the moment . Anybody had any oz from Canada on the cannabis market ?


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2014)

can't get exo to clone, really?

snap a branch off with your bare hands, go and throw it in the corner of your garden on the floor, check on it 2 weeks later and it will be a rooted clone you will have to pull from the ground. lol

i reckon canada has some of the best weed in the world, whether they export the best or keep it for them selves is another matter, what you looking at?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

Gringo has landed lads , in the veg cupboard till its big enough for cuts so will shout you all closer to the time


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> can't get exo to clone, really?
> 
> snap a branch off with your bare hands, go and throw it in the corner of your garden on the floor, check on it 2 weeks later and it will be a rooted clone you will have to pull from the ground. lol
> 
> i reckon canada has some of the best weed in the world, whether they export the best or keep it for them selves is another matter, what you looking at?


what boolox u talk, best weed ive smoked has been grown in a tent in the uk


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

just watered 40 tomato plants x mj plants lol made 2 wheelie bins of soil and decarbed some kief in coconut oil so mrs can take some cookies on her hols


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what boolox u talk, best weed ive smoked has been grown in a tent in the uk


I've chopped my first lemon, looks like it'll yeild well.......definitly stinks of lemon bigtime, definitly keepin it for a while


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2014)

i said some of the best, as in; as good as anywhere else.

guess what?, the best weed i have smoked was also grown in a tent in the u.k


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just watered 40 tomato plants x mj plants lol made 2 wheelie bins of soil and decarbed some kief in coconut oil so mrs can take some cookies on her hols


ive spent the day chatting to a lad im gonna try helping a a bit, got asbestosis an other problems so im donating some plants n shit, may need some recipes n shit for balms if anyone knows anywhere? wont be just yet tho


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> i said some of the best, as in; as good as anywhere else.
> 
> guess what?, the best weed i have smoked was also grown in a tent in the u.k


u tried my shit then lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Put my name down for one of them Gringo's please sae..sounds like a good strain to run I'll even pay postage if u need mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ive spent the day chatting to a lad im gonna try helping a a bit, got asbestosis an other problems so im donating some plants n shit, may need some recipes n shit for balms if anyone knows anywhere? wont be just yet tho


Best thing is just canna oil for things like that isn't it? The pheonix tears recipie is suppose to be the one for treating tumors and stuff from what I've seen anyway


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> can't get exo to clone, really?
> 
> snap a branch off with your bare hands, go and throw it in the corner of your garden on the floor, check on it 2 weeks later and it will be a rooted clone you will have to pull from the ground. lol
> 
> i reckon canada has some of the best weed in the world, whether they export the best or keep it for them selves is another matter, what you looking at?



I know the quality just a bit weary of it getting it intercepted .


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ive spent the day chatting to a lad im gonna try helping a a bit, got asbestosis an other problems so im donating some plants n shit, may need some recipes n shit for balms if anyone knows anywhere? wont be just yet tho


theres loads of good medical cannabis forums about with some brilliant recipes mate, just have to venture away from riu for abit ... hard as that is lol ...


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2014)

obv he can't smoke fuck all with the lung condition he has, even a vape would irritate it i would think. make him some cakes as an intro and then some hash caps or raw oil.

ever see that american weed were the guy literally eats dry buds?, makes me wretch


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 26, 2014)

Asbestos I work with the stuff . Poor fucker what a horrible disease to have .

What's the genetics sae ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Put my name down for one of them Gringo's please sae..sounds like a good strain to run I'll even pay postage if u need mate


Yeah no worries mate closer to the time ill take 20-30 cuts an just send em out to whoever wants


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Sooo pissed off lol ... missus has dragged me all over the fucking shops today buying fucking crap shitty stuff for the garden... furniture, ornaments, lights ... the full works ... spent loads n took ages ... then we get home n she starts saying where things need to go , so like a good boy I put em where she wants them, then she changes her mind and I move them, then the kids start playing up and she starts moaning about the positions of the garden stuff ... at this point I saw red .... now all her hundreds of pounds of garden crap is in a smashed up pile down garden and im rolling a joint ..... cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Asbestos I work with the stuff . Poor fucker what a horrible disease to have .
> 
> What's the genetics sae ?


Genetics arent known 100% as breeder is staying schtum but its basically Cheese x Unknown Haze(probably something like amnesia by the taste but no-one really knows) 

This is someones writeup on it mate

GRINGO... Essex's newest, most demanded clone only strain - this could be the next exodus cheese in terms
of popularity!!!

It's been about for a few years now, naturally it's taken this time to make itself known, being
passed amoungst scores and scores of Essex cannabis growers. It originally comes from the Mayland area of
Essex as far as i can work out, but its now made its way all over Essex & a few samples even further afeild, demanding
some very high prices for properly grown/dried and cured buds.

It's meant to be a cheese/haze pheno, i dont know how true this is, i can beleive it though. This isnt stinky on the cheese level,
or even psycosis cheese... this stuff STINKS when growing! You get a very oldskool skunk smell even from veg, during flowering these lovely plants
go through a few changes in smell, from sweet to sweet and skunky, almost turning slightly sour, STRONG skunk/cheese smell, with a strong
wet PVA glue smell by week 9 of flower. By week 10 - 11 in soil the Gringo is ready for harvest. The first wiff is pure SKUNK
cheese pong, and then the pva glue background smell comes through as an undertone. If you dont rub the plant, it has a slight
apple smell. The overtone being major skunk cheese. When dried and cured it smells very pungently when ground up, skunky,
earthy, very strong liquorice sweet fruit smells.
In my educated opinion the Gringo is indica dominant plant (around 60%) but grows with a sativa style leaf, very bushey growth with great bud sites, even
the lower buds can put on some serious weight! The effect when mature is definatly indica
in the main. - This strain is good for medical use, it's particually good for treating depression, appetite problems, chronic nerve pain
(internal nerve pain) muscle spasms and inflamation (good for arthritis, gout)


The clones root easily within the first week. Then the clones are placed under 250watt white/blue CFL for another week or so.
As soon as the root ball is established you get explosive growth in the vegative phase, when switching to 12/12 it takes around 1 week to respond
to the photoperiod change and doesnt stretch too much. It is a 10 week flower strain (in soil, organically) - it's a big yeilder, hard
dense nuggets, lots of small super crystally bud leaves to make good trim from (hash, oil, bubble hash, cannabutter) but with a great
calyx to leaf ratio.


I beleive this new clone only strain could easily be a big hitter with everyone, even on the other side of the pond.
I love skunk, cheese, and all the oldskool road kill skunk smells, cat piss smells etc... this strain has abit of them all.


If you live in Essex, England and you smoke, you almost certainly would of heard of
the strain "Gringo!" This is a good strain for first timers as it can take the usual
mistakes - high temps, over watering (not underwatering) and is very good at resisting mold/mildew. The plants structure from
clone is extrmely robust, excellent branching, but DOES need some tying up at the end of flowering because this is
from clone (and the seeds will be too) it has inherenty weak stems for the weight of the buds. You can also grow these small -
root the clones, veg for a week and bang it onto 12/12, even with less than good grow conditions you'll be pulling off more than
auto cannabis strains - over 35G when dry from each mature miniture plant. We reccomend a good 4 week vegative phase for best yeilds.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> obv he can't smoke fuck all with the lung condition he has, even a vape would irritate it i would think. make him some cakes as an intro and then some hash caps or raw oil.
> 
> ever see that american weed were the guy literally eats dry buds?, makes me wretch


im literally just supplying him with genetics and pointing him the right direction for him to do his own research if ya know what i mean, hes already experienced at growing but never done anything else than just sell it or smoke it, all the medical shit is all new to him


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sooo pissed off lol ... missus has dragged me all over the fucking shops today buying fucking crap shitty stuff for the garden... furniture, ornaments, lights ... the full works ... spent loads n took ages ... then we get home n she starts saying where things need to go , so like a good boy I put em where she wants them, then she changes her mind and I move them, then the kids start playing up and she starts moaning about the positions of the garden stuff ... at this point I saw red .... now all her hundreds of pounds of garden crap is in a smashed up pile down garden and im rolling a joint ..... cunt


You need to throw her over the bed n ram ya cock up her arse mate show her whos boss lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You need to throw her over the bed n ram ya cock up her arse mate show her whos boss lol


With abit of luck she wont talk to me for a week .....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> obv he can't smoke fuck all with the lung condition he has, even a vape would irritate it i would think. make him some cakes as an intro and then some hash caps or raw oil.
> 
> ever see that american weed were the guy literally eats dry buds?, makes me wretch


a vape would help


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sooo pissed off lol ... missus has dragged me all over the fucking shops today buying fucking crap shitty stuff for the garden... furniture, ornaments, lights ... the full works ... spent loads n took ages ... then we get home n she starts saying where things need to go , so like a good boy I put em where she wants them, then she changes her mind and I move them, then the kids start playing up and she starts moaning about the positions of the garden stuff ... at this point I saw red .... now all her hundreds of pounds of garden crap is in a smashed up pile down garden and im rolling a joint ..... cunt


i fukin told u those anger management courses suck arse, smash shit up and feel the release lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i fukin told u those anger management courses suck arse, smash shit up and feel the release lol


Zedd I think ppl like you and me are normal... its all the others that are to laid back lol ... 
joints kicking in and the world is becoming calm


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Zedd I think ppl like you and me are normal... its all the others that are to laid back lol ...
> joints kicking in and the world is becoming calm


weed just makes me smash shit up harder, i get some weird strength from it or so I believe lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Zedd I think ppl like you and me are normal... its all the others that are to laid back lol ...
> joints kicking in and the world is becoming calm


so you and I are both university lecturers or were ...or will be, who grow weed and smash shit up...I have got to meet you someday man lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Next rant ..... cats ..... I know alot of you love them but I HATE the horrible little vermin filled fuckers. ..... why should I clean up after my dog just so your cat can shit on my garden..... 
im gonna antifreeze the little shits ......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2014)

At least you pick up robbie.. Hi5 man


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry to break in but was wondering what happened to DURA72


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry to break in but was wondering what happened to DURA72


Hes keeping his head low until his court cases are over n dealt with, he popped in about a month ago to say hi, hes working n seems happy


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi hemlock hows it going dude. Dura aint been on for ages .. hes in Scotland though so prob sold his pc for smack .... lol



Hemlock said:


> Sorry to break in but was wondering what happened to DURA72


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so you and I are both university lecturers or were ...or will be, who grow weed and smash shit up...I have got to meet you someday man lolol


Lol now all you need is a love of early 90s raves n we are brothers lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Hes keeping his head low until his court cases are over n dealt with, he popped in about a month ago to say hi, hes working n seems happy


Good news such a funny fucker. I miss his wit. Rock On Robbie P


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol now all you need is a love of early 90s raves n we are brothers lol


yeah man I was painting dancers in koh phang ghan with trippy patterns and selling speed punch in the early full moon parties 88/89 old cunt that I am


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Good news such a funny fucker. I miss his wit. Rock On Robbie P


dunno if you saw in the other thread but is there any plans for anyone to do a BlueberryxDOG or similar? or even just hitting any of the BB strains with some blueberry?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> dunno if you saw in the other thread but is there any plans for anyone to do a BlueberryxDOG or similar? or even just hitting any of the BB strains with some blueberry?


Haven't heard of anyone using Blueberry at BB. that blueberry is a bit to picky for me anyway


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2014)

A Scottish booze cruise in full swing...lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 26, 2014)

This made me laugh, at the start I thought they were taking a fit or something lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 26, 2014)

rullinsroller said:


> Got stock of marijuana and purple kush with great sativa content and a sticnky smell
> to order some good kush and pot of all strains like
> *Green Crack
> *Lemon drop::::::Grade: A+
> ...


Fuck off you muppet


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck off you muppet


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2014)

Morning all, 
Fucking forgot how difficult it is to get up early and ready for work, I had been an enemployed bum for too long, oh well off for a 13 hr shift now. Laters


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah Gary u lazy fuck this isn't early lol though you'd be up by 8 with the kids everyday I wake up 6-7 ish can't stay in bed need a bong lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

morning, about out of smoke!!!!!!!

u think a bud of the dog at day 58 be orite?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm nearly out myself mate only thing that keeping me in spirits is growing, if it wasn't for the daily peeks I'd be a right moody twat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm nearly out myself mate only thing that keeping me in spirits is growing, if it wasn't for the daily peeks I'd be a right moody twat.



lol, yeh but you chose that shit, lol, how much did u have saved before u decided to shutup shop?

be glad when this heat fucks off, hopefully im flipping a few in 2 weeks, including a physcosis. shes getting big, one of the zlh i popped in a big pot is really taking off now

good times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol..

I had a fair bit saved up didn't weight it cuz I'd probably cry a lil if I knew exactly how much I smoked but I chopped April 13 temped to do another run straight away after this one but it's early days yet just missed growing so fucking much, this heats a cunt but im not actually having issues yet no heat stress so it's all good.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning, about out of smoke!!!!!!!
> 
> u think a bud of the dog at day 58 be orite?


Well i snipped an early bud off the BP last night n that was fine lol so yeah go for it


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 27, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 27, 2014)

@ic3, u get my pics yesterday, I sent u a few


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, u get my pics yesterday, I sent u a few


He posted em in the plant problems section...






Nice lil read here...http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/israelgaza-conflict-the-secret-report-that-helps-israelis-to-hide-facts-9630765.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

hydros ZLH







THC-- prize for who spots seeds first!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lmao, aye outta the 5 plants two plants we're pretty much fucked, the rest went too bad, goina be a few seeds but fuck it, the lemon smells good and yields well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, aye outta the 5 plants two plants we're pretty much fucked, the rest went too bad, goina be a few seeds but fuck it, the lemon smells good and yields well



u still gunna get your 350 e for it? putting my physco in flower in few weeks






thats 2 ten week flowers and 10 days until the first one starts, obviously if u leave em to go the full 10


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u still gunna get your 350 e for it? putting my physco in flower in few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probly just sell a few os and keep the rest to smoke......75 quid quarters anyone lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll probly just sell a few os and keep the rest to smoke......75 quid quarters anyone lol



fukoff lol 40

its like your prices over ther are sooo inflated, even shit goes for what our hi grade goes for

go figure


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Wtf that q (not 7g but 6g lol 2x fifty bags)would get you 100e here lol you could get alot more than 350 for that go to Dublin or cork n you'll get 400+


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wtf that q (not 7g but 6g lol 2x fifty bags)would get you 100e here lol you could get alot more than 350 for that go to Dublin or cork n you'll get 400+


I used to put all my stuff out in 3g 50 bags, and I mean everything lol, that's all I sold....450 from an o and a gram left over lol. Not worth the hassle here tho, too many loose lips


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wtf that q (not 7g but 6g lol 2x fifty bags)would get you 100e here lol you could get alot more than 350 for that go to Dublin or cork n you'll get 400+



400 e is like 315 qwid

fuksake. 

ok man l end u my shit and u sell for 400 and keep 50 on eac one


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukoff lol 40
> 
> its like your prices over ther are sooo inflated, even shit goes for what our hi grade goes for
> 
> go figure


I'll sort u out once dry if u still need, m8s rates........1% discount


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 400 e is like 315 qwid
> 
> fuksake.
> 
> ok man l end u my shit and u sell for 400 and keep 50 on eac one


Wow, I'd be a fool not to take u on that offer lol think I'll be fine selling my stuff off to mates for 2.5 for 50e ... Slightly better margin


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone got an original SLH cut? something that will yield nice and heavy with a long veg an grown as a tree, mate is after the original version not the current seed versions


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, I'd be a fool not to take u on that offer lol think I'll be fine selling my stuff off to mates for 2.5 for 50e ... Slightly better margin



how u work that then when u have NOTHING?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

LOL!wow didn't know you could do funny.


IC3M4L3 said:


> how u work that then when u have NOTHING?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> LOL!wow didn't know you could do funny.



i know, fukme, try help sum1 out its like naaa iid rather be on my arse for 3 months.


no problemo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol if you were closer I'd happily buy from you bud only the added risk factor of it coming in the post to my grow isn't a stress I need at the moment even a bit iffy about that hash tbh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol if you were closer I'd happily buy from you bud only the added risk factor of it coming in the post to my grow isn't a stress I need at the moment even a bit iffy about that hash tbh.



HGS landed no problems. )

il send u a bar thru same method.

na but seriously why would u trun that down? 5 and u get a free one? at ounces, u shot it then shiyyat, ur qwids in 

get shit sent to the nannas house, or the girlfriends parents, say its ebay shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

My family is dodgier than you bud lol they would keep it n deny all knowledge of its existence lol only place I would send it to is the mothers but after the fags got seized imma wait a lil but she's going to America in a few days so I might send a some hash to hers n once I sell it off ill either get 100g(if it sells well) or I'll get a bit off u. Not being a snob or anything lol despite you being a total tool you're alright lol

Would be funny sending to the gfs her parents are cops lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll probly just sell a few os and keep the rest to smoke......75 quid quarters anyone lol


im holding back 2 oz of the zlh cos the mrs is in a good mood on it and im gettin shagged silly lol theres no more left to squeeze out, dry it rite out for urself imo i dont want it to half cure and then have to wait while it gets gassy, mah dry this one rite out and keep that lem and get ripped, anyone here heard of lemon weed being happy weed?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My family is dodgier than you bud lol they would keep it n deny all knowledge of its existence lol only place I would send it to is the mothers but after the fags got seized imma wait a lil but she's going to America in a few days so I might send a some hash to hers n once I sell it off ill either get 100g(if it sells well) or I'll get a bit off u. Not being a snob or anything lol despite you being a total tool you're alright lol
> 
> Would be funny sending to the gfs her parents are cops lol


ur all cops


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ur all cops


Its cool their cops in Germany lol n rats u got me now everyone step over to ireland so I can arrest you all..pls


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ur all cops


Your a traffic warden.....Erm....wait a sec ....what game are we playing here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm a fire engine!


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 27, 2014)

What you lads paying for a quarter of hash on the street ? Somebody selling a 100gr bar on Indian charas for just under 350 .?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

On agora hashishin (google that name had some fucking read on it..well cool lol) is selling 100g for 235e that's like 195..ish sterling so ur gonna profit either way here we pay from 35e for soap bar or 50e for quality hash all @3.5g an eight...weeds 2.5 for 50e


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

Cops in the family, thanks for the heads up, heres some heroin music for ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Cops in the family, thanks for the heads up, heres some heroin music for ya


Excellent song, love a bit of bowie.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone know how I can covert my missus to weed lol .... she doesnt smoke , hardly ever drinks but she suffers from terrible migraines that can last days n days n imo she would be alot better off with the occasional bit of green.... any ideas how I can slowly convert her ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

and now for something completely different lol..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone know how I can covert my missus to weed lol .... she doesnt smoke , hardly ever drinks but she suffers from terrible migraines that can last days n days n imo she would be alot better off with the occasional bit of green.... any ideas how I can slowly convert her ....


get avolcano digi vape, worked for me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone know how I can covert my missus to weed lol .... she doesnt smoke , hardly ever drinks but she suffers from terrible migraines that can last days n days n imo she would be alot better off with the occasional bit of green.... any ideas how I can slowly convert her ....


Get her a nice pink girly vape and get her a really nice fruity strain to go into it that works well for migraines, then when she has a really bad migraine whip it out ( the vape not your penis) and just say to her something like " look its obvious your in pain, would you at least try it for me please and if it doesnt help with your migraines ( dont say "if you dont like it") after you have tried it properly then ill chuck it in the bin

You have to get the idea into her head that its no different to paracetamol, if its effective she should use it regardless of how it tastes

Also show her shit like this--

http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/04/17/whoopi-vape-pen-love-story-column/9571/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone know how I can covert my missus to weed lol .... she doesnt smoke , hardly ever drinks but she suffers from terrible migraines that can last days n days n imo she would be alot better off with the occasional bit of green.... any ideas how I can slowly convert her ....


My missus doesn't smoke either n I'm ttotal but I'd suggest using extracts n do a lil baking


Actually robbie..u like ur 90s tunes..know of any kinda tribal shamanic chanting throat singing kind mixes... Really tippy ones.. kinda like this, youd easily zone out for ages smoking to this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Get her a nice pink girly vape and get her a really nice fruity strain to go into it that works well for migraines, then when she has a really bad migraine whip it out ( the vape not your penis) and just say to her something like " look its obvious your in pain, would you at least try it for me please and if it doesnt help with your migraines ( dont say "if you dont like it") after you have tried it properly then ill chuck it in the bin
> 
> You have to get the idea into her head that its no different to paracetamol, if its effective she should use it regardless of how it tastes
> 
> ...


Just then psychotic episode but migraines go lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> On agora hashishin (google that name had some fucking read on it..well cool lol) is selling 100g for 235e that's like 195..ish sterling so ur gonna profit either way here we pay from 35e for soap bar or 50e for quality hash all @3.5g an eight...weeds 2.5 for 50e


That's expensive mate lol 50e for a 2.5 fuck that for shit & giggles


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> That's expensive mate lol 50e for a 2.5 fuck that for shit & giggles


Tis ireland mate n it doesn't get cheaper the more u get unless u get it off someone who grows... if I sell it off fast 350 an oz ... Sucked balls to when I didn't grow but it's fucking sweet now man lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tis ireland mate n it doesn't get cheaper the more u get unless u get it off someone who grows... if I sell it off fast 350 an oz ... Sucked balls to when I didn't grow but it's fucking sweet now man lol


if u can crop over the leccy bill that is


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tis ireland mate n it doesn't get cheaper the more u get unless u get it off someone who grows... if I sell it off fast 350 an oz ... Sucked balls to when I didn't grow but it's fucking sweet now man lol


Could make a fucking fortune out there at them prices . I bet your buzzing with then prices lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Leccy bills about 90-100 a month but the gfs obsessively clean so most of that's down to excessive hoovering n washing. Yeah but im green so I'm planning to sell just enough to cover costs so just 2.5g deals to 4-5 close friends a week n sell about 3oz n keep the rest lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Im gonna get a volcano fuck it lol .... ill force her to try it lol .

just making a massive batch of organic spider mite , thrips and aphid killer if anyone is interested. I can send the lads 100ml out concentrated... should make about 8-10ltrs worth. Use it as a spray or as a feed... plants love it and you can use it all way through to chop lol  

Fuck chemicals .....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

And it will keep indefinitely in thr fridge


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Once I remember where I got my volcano vape I'll link you it was the cheapest online had a discount n all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

@RobbieP here is the link for 10% off, I also got a free tshirt n vape bags shaped like leafs n some other crap like wipes but it's one of the few (only legit one I found) shop giving a discount of this size for the volcano http://www.vaposhop.com/?dc=vapobust&pct=fc10


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

u will get thru a ton of weed on it, ive tossed kilo after kilo of vape poo out lemme tell u its a security concern of its own, but the flav and its actually healthier than not vaping a being strait the whole f time


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a iolite but its shit. Need to stick it on ebay lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u will get thru a ton of weed on it, ive tossed kilo after kilo of vape poo out lemme tell u its a security concern of its own, but the flav and its actually healthier than not vaping a being strait the whole f time


Its supposed to make your smoke go that bit further lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

well thats grow room tydied.
BP in 15litre pot along with a ZLH,
the physcosis is getting HUGGE now the temps have chilled. had to move her away form the light for the rest to catch up

that crytical with all the growth in middle i chopped it away otherday, shes groing again now, fucking weird that was

still both slow growers.
cut a couple buds of dog and hung em in drying tent, gimmi chance o get it dialled in


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Hoping these 3 turn out fem from left to right fireball,cheese suprise n deep blue x liver


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

Check out my warped lsd


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

I wish I could post pics at min lol ... fucking mobile internet is wank....
at least my spray works ... I just took out a huge house spider with it lol ... it ran off , went upside down n curled up to die lol .... success!! 
If it does that to a huge house spider imagine what its going to do to thrips aphids and spider mites lol .....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Zedd you about man?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Zedd you about man?


i am ...just mate..?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

5 pm on a sunday and im eyeing up the wine, mrs is off with kids for week tmrw, im gonna get some peace


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hoping these 3 turn out fem from left to right fireball,cheese suprise n deep blue x liver


u r stunting ur tap root with those pots, tall sq pots are canabis specific are are perfect for seedlings which have fast growing deep tap roots, you will loose yield if u dont take care of Seedlings ime, and r u seeing how dry u can grow em or what?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

yeh i was a always told sqware pots,
then we see garys grow in pattered outside fuckers LOLOLOL

physcosis is big now zedd, just gunna let her go see how big she can get in my time frame, shes going about a inch a day atm i reckon


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

You got any super soil going spare? 

Ive decided to dump mine n make a new batch but not got all ingredients at min.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

I use 5gal round pots for flower ... i need to get some new pots tbh


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> You got any super soil going spare?
> 
> Ive decided to dump mine n make a new batch but not got all ingredients at min.


no mate i just made some yesterday and this one needs to ferment and have some teas etc, whats wrong with yours why u dumping it?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no mate i just made some yesterday and this one needs to ferment and have some teas etc, whats wrong with yours why u dumping it?


I left my tub open for a few days without realising it and red ants decided to move in  

Plus my plants I got going now have some bugs so its just easier to start fresh .... might just get some pre nuted soil , coco and perlite just to get me started then add some teas n ammendments as needed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I left my tub open for a few days without realising it and red ants decided to move in
> 
> Plus my plants I got going now have some bugs so its just easier to start fresh .... might just get some pre nuted soil , coco and perlite just to get me started then add some teas n ammendments as needed.



bulshit,
we know u aint gunna use coco or nothing, ur as bad as zedd for thr nerdy shit smelling stuff yo!

fuk perlite, shitty shit shit shit


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2014)

imagine soil without perlite or coco, it's basically a lump of clay after two waterings.
perlite is the bollock ice, don't need it in coco like but cuttings love the shit.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Been using coco and perlite in my soil for years ya penis .... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u r stunting ur tap root with those pots, tall sq pots are canabis specific are are perfect for seedlings which have fast growing deep tap roots, you will loose yield if u dont take care of Seedlings ime, and r u seeing how dry u can grow em or what?


Its all I had tbh n that pic was taken just after lights out so gonna water em just b4 they pop back on.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

yh i dont like coco and perlite, even wirse with coc/airpots and perlite
ANYWAYS

what was i saying when u was slating my CLONER don? what was my responce? if im gunna learn to do summert then il do it properly?

weeeellll must be me with physco clones with roots after 7 no 6 days.

my oh my







thax for doubting me tho, made it more fun and prolly helped me now fuk u very much and have a nice day

^^ thers the pics so it did happen yo!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

robbie i would cover the top of the soil with a thick layer of diatomaceous earth (fuk off in advance ice lol) and the ants going in and out with get fuked and u get the silica for the plants...?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> robbie i would cover the top of the soil with a thick layer of diatomaceous earth (fuk off in advance ice lol) and the ants going in and out with get fuked and u get the silica for the plants...?



yeh i agree

dimaontesseuesueusueusueusueusueusueusueusues earth is a cureall


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2014)

what happened to a propagator and some jiffys or root riots? i could understand having one of thos 200 site cloner machines but why bother if it's only 4? science project? lol god help you if you get an order for 5!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> what happened to a propagator and some jiffys or root riots? i could understand having one of thos 200 site cloner machines but why bother if it's only 4? science project? lol god help you if you get an order for 5!



hahaha yeh no shit! glad i dont sell em and only sort the lads out, i have a twin outlet pump, and another airring, easilly knock another 4 pot up, just hoe nobody orders 9

jiffys suk ass, bubbler needs no leav trimming no dome no fukall just make sure the waters higher than the tip

so now u can find sum other thing to poke fun at,,, thrips gone too,, neem repel is the shit man!

is this BP N hungry in veg? goinga tad yellow so raised the nutes, the dogs looking pretty sik to man, day 58 9 days into ripen AND no nanners


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2014)

glad the thrips are gone, they'll be back though the fuckers!

snip a dog bud? 58 will be a poor show but better than nothing, imo the dog is one strain that is no good early, even taken a few days early i think it is missing something, not like the cheese.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2014)

Right so I have a bag of super soil that's been sitting wrapped up in a black plastic bag for about 3 weeks or so now maybe a month...just thought I'd check it see if anythings changed and it fuckin stinks like shit..what's that all about like? Has it gone bad and started to rot because its been starved of air or something?


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2014)

it's still cooking i think, then again i know fuck all about playing in animal shite etc.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right so I have a bag of super soil that's been sitting wrapped up in a black plastic bag for about 3 weeks or so now maybe a month...just thought I'd check it see if anythings changed and it fuckin stinks like shit..what's that all about like? Has it gone bad and started to rot because its been starved of air or something?


yes dump it its gone anaerobic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol the only other time I've smelt that kinda smell is from a sodden plant pot that had root rot


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

the soil gets less stinky with time not more, it needs oxygen cos its living


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2014)

Aye bad smell= no good nice earthy smell = good....is that from lack of air then?

Already answerd lol....sound.. was just worried all the rest which I've potted all my plants in was gonna go bad as well


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

the anaerobic bacteria make the shitty smell and they dont need oxygen to live so produce nast toxins like HS and cyanide which truly fuk ur plants, i used smelly soil once never again lost the plant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh man sure I've read something like that cheers matey was gonna pot a couple up as well no chance now lol...when u re use the soil do u just leave all the old roots in? Or u sift em out?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

My soils already been dumped lol . Threw it down garden onto veg patch .... its no biggie ill just sort some more bits once I get paid at end of month .... needed some more ewc and seagull shite anyway lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2014)

u into yer rock dust Robbie, im convinced all these minerals are the nuts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2014)

Super soil is the bollocks man I've got 3 cuts under the cfl 2 incoco with a couple of amendments and 1 in super soil and the 1 in soil is nearly double the size and a nice deep rich green colour can't wait to see how what it does in flower with compost tea


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

dogs what 10 weeker? 12 days left then innit il leave her til day 65 cant go any longer, shes my holiday money, buds are dence as fuk mind, the exo will be pulled with her, then il be putting my PSY, ZLH.ZLH.ZLH,BP,CRITICAL+X2 and the unkown thats in flower im thinking reveg for 2 weeks and op her bak in maybe? she sonlya week or so in


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u into yer rock dust Robbie, im convinced all these minerals are the nuts


Not tried rock dust mate .... fill me in .....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Not tried rock dust mate .... fill me in .....



ohhh no now u gone and dunnit!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Speaking of rock .... ice you seen the new hercules film yet? Wanna know if its any good


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Speaking of rock .... ice you seen the new hercules film yet? Wanna know if its any good



na man, sorry, expendables 3 and ironclad and sabotage i can help u with, the new spiderman is SHITE.

watching tv series atm

ur physco wont be long robbie, 1 has rooted, but thats bizzles, the next is garys, the next is yours, shouldt be too long matey.


so gunna clone the top again of the physco, like i did the ghoji before it turned to be male
my question is cloning a top will it give betetr reults than a noral branch?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Ive no idea myself but from what ive read people say clones taken from the top normally root faster as they're softer tissue compared to clones taken from the bottom which has normally been growing longer and the stems are hardening off more ....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ive no idea myself but from what ive read people say clones taken from the top normally root faster as they're softer tissue compared to clones taken from the bottom which has normally been growing longer and the stems are hardening off more ....


yeh not really bothered about rooting time, more bothered about the actuall plant, will it be a better genetic plant taken a clone from the top the top not just the top half of the plant


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 27, 2014)

Cloning the top will only give u a bigger cut I think the last top I cloned rooted fine but once I potted it up it just died lol....branches at the bottom have more root horemones in them so I'd say they would make better plants but hey fuck knows


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2014)

Man its dead in here lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 27, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Man its dead in here lol



DIAMONTESEUESUESUEUSUEUSUEUSUEUSUEUUSEUSUUSUEUSUUEUSUEUSUES earth fukface


rock dust indeed, fuking hell man............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 27, 2014)

Evening ladies
Not long in from work had a cunt of a busy day and came in and started arguing with my step daughters dad the cunt who is an inconsiderate ungrateful cunt ! 

How we all doing 2nite?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na man, sorry, expendables 3 and ironclad and sabotage i can help u with, the new spiderman is SHITE.
> 
> watching tv series atm
> 
> ...


Really? How did they fuck up the new spider man...is it daredevil bad.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning. ... I hate mondays lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


>


well IDK who I hate more, pakkis or israelis, anyways prob just a coupla lads chucking lager over em and it kicked off, not long b4 the old abracadabra chants kick off, fukin paedos


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

broad spec rock dust for trace minerals terps dev etc all good, most soil has mebbe 15 trace mins wheras with rock dusts u can get it up to over 90, cheap option is horti rock dust, expensive shit in this country is azomite but its pretty fukin special imo, check out real farmers who use it on utube


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Really? How did they fuck up the new spider man...is it daredevil bad.



na worse
more ike





bad


just put sum socks on, seems they wer the ones i had on yesterday, best swap em, cant be arsed

another psycho rooted and potted up, boom tsk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah cunt,.. How well was venom done? Any reference towards carnage? U think the new starters is gonna be any good? Not like Disney can fuck it up anymore lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Temps have maxed the last 2 days at 26.5 thank fuck it was only for a week my temps were so high haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2014)

I will fart in your general direction!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2014)

Easy chaps.....so got a property inspection next week looks like its my time to hire a van out for the night and do the old store ita van routine lol...pain in the feckin arse man why can't it just be legal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Whatever u do séan don't take the van on a jot ride with all ur gear in it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Psycosis scrog and a psycosis x sssdh semi out of control scrog lol ... yeah I know about the hps lighting lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't want to piss on your parade Robbie but what happend to the leafs heat ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2014)

Rimmer.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol relax ya twat.....might just stick it all in the shed and cover it? Surely they aint gonna check the shed? Suppose if I hide a van its a lot safer ay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Psycosis scrog and a psycosis x sssdh semi out of control scrog lol ... yeah I know about the hps lighting lol



fuk me robbie, they look rough 

nothing like my psychosis, long narrow leaves i have,

infact is that plant even worth runing? dont look like gunna yeild m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol relax ya twat.....might just stick it all in the shed and cover it? Surely they aint gonna check the shed? Suppose if I hide a van its a lot safer ay



fuk me fuk the van, ther ther to inspect your house not open boxes, fukabout, get a few boxes pak ya shit and leave it in a room, ther checking for damage,, thats it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Fuck it man throw a blanket over it with a few car fresheners on the branches, bish bash bosh joint infront of the telly lol


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy chaps.....so got a property inspection next week looks like its my time to hire a van out for the night and do the old store ita van routine lol...pain in the feckin arse man why can't it just be legal?


How much longer have they got I can usually delay inspections by upto a month or so can you try that ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Why delay it? He knows what to do lol...why only 5 messages when you've been a member since 2010?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> How much longer have they got I can usually delay inspections by upto a month or so can you try that ???



less u know the less the cops know

now be gone.


yeh bish bash bosh, panel your tents in wood, say ther wardobes..............................honest.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeh the sooner the better the longer I leave it the bigger they will get = harder to move....its easy to get over paranoid about these things ain't it....but for piece of mind think I'll get a van lol and puts the Mrs at ease as well


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why delay it? He knows what to do lol...why only 5 messages when you've been a member since 2010?


Lol I haven't got an answer for that but when I first started using this site I was a PC and couldn't really work things out. I'm a lot bet with technology now plus it's nearly harvest time and I got that feeling lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd go with ice on this one...one of em vented wardrobes so u don't get mold on ur pimp suits lol. Get the van if it keeps her happy.

I'm renting from an gypsys.. Never had an inspection lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

You've been verging em since 2010? Fuck me man some yield...you were a pic? U cray cray brah!


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> less u know the less the cops know
> 
> now be gone.
> 
> ...


Lol I thought of that loads of times


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to start a journal please


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 28, 2014)

What you running pioneer ? Go to grow
Diary thread & create a new topic x left side of the page mate . They do
Look ruff Robbie lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

so i got the place to myself for a week, got 20 oz to shift and may need a new buyer, i will know tonite, pm if ya want some ozs ta sell etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

u must get some amount of pms from randomers with offers like that lol. you gonna go on a boozy week or just gonna smoke ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so i got the place to myself for a week, got 20 oz to shift and may need a new buyer, i will know tonite, pm if ya want some ozs ta sell etc


If only u could get them over to me m8, 20 oz is 5000 cash in hand. What u getting for bulk zeddd


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If only u could get them over to me m8, 20 oz is 5000 cash in hand. What u getting for bulk zeddd


We'd make some money if this thread was irish based lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We'd make some money if this thread was irish based lol


I'm in England at the min, I brought about 3 grams over with me.......I wonder could I get 20 oz back lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

With zeddds packaging I'd say go for it man lol u know at that price you'd make a tidy bundle...worth the risk I'd say... You do have a great cover..Erra go on go on go on go on


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> With zeddds packaging I'd say go for it man lol u know at that price you'd make a tidy bundle...worth the risk I'd say... You do have a great cover..Erra go on go on go on go on


Lmfao, oh aye, listen to this coming from the man that won't even get a bit of hash posted to his house lol, think I'll wait till I'm home and sell my own lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If only u could get them over to me m8, 20 oz is 5000 cash in hand. What u getting for bulk zeddd


210 oz these days, u wanna shift some? make some money? u can have i on tick every other c does lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmfao, oh aye, listen to this coming from the man that won't even get a bit of hash posted to his house lol, think I'll wait till I'm home and sell my own lol


LOL, I'll be ordering that hash to the mummies in the next few days if the door gets kicked in no1 is there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol @ do u wanna make some money? Nah ur fine lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 210 oz these days, u wanna shift some? make some money? u can have i on tick every other c does lol



yeh hydros safe as anything, only person online ive never met who igive tik to.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 210 oz these days, u wanna shift some? make some money? u can have i on tick every other c does lol


Cheers for the offer m8 but nah thanks, I'd make 40 quid an oz, not worth the hassle for me........plus ic3 gives u 50 if u sell them for him lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh hydros safe as anything, only person online ive never met who igive tik to.


Its that Irish charm lol, I'm in Sheffield for two days, fly home on Wednesday then coming back out here with a van on Sunday for a week or two. Work in nights tonight and tomoro night tho ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah he fuckin knows how to sweeten a deal but u get free food with zeddds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Its that Irish charm lol, I'm in Sheffield for two days, fly home on Wednesday then coming back out here with a van on Sunday for a week or two. Work in nights tonight and tomoro night tho ffs



so u poppin thru or wat?

@zeddd inbox


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so u poppin thru or wat?
> 
> @zeddd inbox


Maybe when I get back over with a van m8, I'll be working days then so might get up a drive some evening. I fucking hate buses and shit in another country, they fry my fuckin head, I've to bus it to Leeds airport on Wednesday which ain't goina be fun


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 28, 2014)

180 on tick zed ? Make it worth my while pall lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

Any Simpsons or Family guy fans in here? This looks pretty good

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/07/27/the-simpsons-family-guy-crossover-episode-trailer-_n_5624796.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm into American dad at the min some funny shit that is....the new episodes of family guy are good tho just sick of all the old ones on repeat all the time does ya head in....toking on a fatty now with a brew after work shit don't get much better.....bought a bitcoin today as well gotta fight the urge to buy drugs with it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

You could buy a nice lil selection box of drugs...fear and loathing style lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

This.is.brilliant!!!!!. Biggie Smalls (Thomas the tank engine remix):


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

What you retards on about? All the leaves have been cut away as its a scrog .... and howbthe fuck do those plants look like there not going to yield.... the psyco has about 30 bud sites and they have only been flipped 10 days ....... always someone .....



RobbieP said:


> Psycosis scrog and a psycosis x sssdh semi out of control scrog lol ... yeah I know about the hps lighting lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

This threads racist. ..just though u guys should know that!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Fuck off coon ....



mr sunshine said:


> This threads racist. ..just though u guys should know that!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> This threads racist. ..just though u guys should know that!!


no it isnt what make you say that?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Probably me ..... lol



zeddd said:


> no it isnt what make you say that?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no it isnt what make you say that?


I know I'm just bored! 






RobbieP said:


> Fuck off coon ....


If you were able to take a joke as good as you can take a dick..you would be just like your mom!!...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> This threads racist. ..just though u guys should know that!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Probably me ..... lol


No one knows you I highly doubt anything is because of you!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

Evening lads,

Well today is the start of week 7 so startin ripen tomorrow and chopping the lot in 2 and half weeks, cant fooking wait !!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I know I'm just bored!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that implies his mother likes a joke....wow offensive shit, muppett


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

i thinks its that N from b4, got real uppitty last time


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

The avi gives off a chick vibe lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

No one knows me??????? Lmao .... the whole thread knows me ya twat ..... ive been around longer than half the lads on here .... and just for the record your mum joke failed bro ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

You must have offended many a man on your travels zeddd lll


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 28, 2014)

if this thread is racist you're black
so who got the short straw


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that implies his mother likes a joke....wow offensive shit, muppett


Well obviously!! what else would I be implying....your boy calls me a coon u call me a muppet!!...u sure this isn't the Mississippi growers thread...what's next!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You must have offended many a man on your travels zeddd lll


fuk off cuntface lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> if this thread is racist you're black
> so who got the short straw


Thats a good one mate..... white power !!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> No one knows me??????? Lmao .... the whole thread knows me ya twat ..... ive been around longer than half the lads on here .... and just for the record your mum joke failed bro ....


Talk about an attention whore!! OK brother everyone knows you ....and just for the record your mom failed! !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Well obviously!! what else would I be implying....your boy calls me a coon u call me a muppet!!...u sure this isn't the Mississippi growers thread...what's next!!View attachment 3215270


we dont tolerate BS on this thread and racism is BS, its a jewish conspiracy...lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Well obviously!! what else would I be implying....your boy calls me a coon u call me a muppet!!...u sure this isn't the Mississippi growers thread...what's next!!View attachment 3215270


im no ones boy, nig .....
Im not even giving you the time of day ..... typical attention needing nigga ..... "Hey look at me in black" no one cares so you drop the race card ..... typical scummy black piece of shit ....... go rape a banana


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Talk about an attention whore!! OK brother everyone knows you ....and just for the record your mom failed! !


Ummm its mum over here ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

U racist fuckers are very entertaining. ..I'm not African American btw.... 




RobbieP said:


> im no ones boy, nig .....
> Im not even giving you the time of day ..... typical attention needing nigga ..... "Hey look at me in black" no one cares so you drop the race card ..... typical scummy black piece of shit ....... go rape a banana


Calm down newbb!! U need to check yo self before you wrek yo self .....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

we could rape his threads...?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ummm its mum over here ...


Well that bitch failed! !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we could rape his threads...?


Please do!! U guys should follow me around everywhere..maybe you'll learn something. ..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Please do!! U guys should follow me around everywhere..maybe you'll learn something. ..


yeah like how to grow autos...fuk off mr smug cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Dude you quoted r kelly on ya profile .... pmsl ... you must be like 12 ... about his age range then .... aint wasting anymore posts on ya ... the rest of the boys will destroy you in a few anyway ......
laterz 


mr sunshine said:


> Well that bitch failed! !


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we could rape his threads...?


Rape Him lmao


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Dude you quoted r kelly on ya profile .... pmsl ... you must be like 12 ... about his age range then .... aint wasting anymore posts on ya ... the rest of the boys will destroy you in a few anyway ......
> laterz


U can't destroy shit you suck black dicks..Black r Kelly dicks


zeddd said:


> yeah like how to grow autos...fuk off mr smug cunt


I only grew an auto once don't hold that against me pussy! It was a mistake and I only made it once..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> Rape Him lmao


Now we're talking..fags!!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mr sunshine cant u tell your not wanted here ?
you could give these a call they will help with your loneliness

www.*samaritans*.org/
Available 24 hours a day to provide confidential emotional support for people who are experiencing feelings of distress, despair or suicidal thoughts.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> Mr sunshine cant u tell your not wanted here ?
> you could give these a call they will help with your loneliness
> 
> www.*samaritans*.org/
> Available 24 hours a day to provide confidential emotional support for people who are experiencing feelings of distress, despair or suicidal thoughts.


Can't you tell I couldn't care less about what you narrow minded racists want.. u guys got serious problems the racism comes out you fuckers like sweat..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Can you you tell I couldn't care less about what you narrow minded racists want.. u guys got serious problems the racism comes out you fuckers like sweat..


Who said we're racist you narrow minded cock gobbler


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 28, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> Mr sunshine cant u tell your not wanted here ?
> you could give these a call they will help with your loneliness
> 
> www.*samaritans*.org/
> Available 24 hours a day to provide confidential emotional support for people who are experiencing feelings of distress, despair or suicidal thoughts.


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> What you retards on about? All the leaves have been cut away as its a scrog .... and howbthe fuck do those plants look like there not going to yield.... the psyco has about 30 bud sites and they have only been flipped 10 days ....... always someone .....


Wasent intending to offend you rob just curious . Get smaller squares on your scrog mate you'll get an even canopy a lot easier that way . Your squares are huge. There's taking leaves off & there's taking leafs off lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

@RobbieP 
yeh defoo killing em and theyl yeild like a 8th. :/


@zeddd inbox man


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Wasent intending to offend you rob just curious . Get smaller squares on your scrog mate you'll get an even canopy a lot easier that way . Your squares are huge. There's taking leaves off & there's taking leafs off lol


lol no offense was taken man  to be honest they look alot wanker in the pics with that light than real life but only got mobile internet at min n cant upload shit lol .. I'll take some better pics wen nets back on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fuck off coon ....





Thc247 said:


> if this thread is racist you're black
> so who got the short straw


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thats a good one mate..... white power !!!





RobbieP said:


> im no ones boy, nig .....
> Im not even giving you the time of day ..... typical attention needing nigga ..... "Hey look at me in black" no one cares so you drop the race card ..... typical scummy black piece of shit ....... go rape a banana


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Who said we're racist you narrow minded cock gobbler


U sir are an idiot!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U sir are an idiot!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U sir are an idiot!!


Jog on gob shite. Why are u here?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jog on gob shite. Why are u here?


Dude relax we are all friends here...stop sticking up for these bigots. . I'm here because I can be I'm sunshine baby u better ask somebody! !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


>


moron havnt you got some children to bomb u yank cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude relax we are all friends here...stop sticking up for these bigots. . I'm here because I can be I'm sunshine baby u better ask somebody! !


Not sticking up for anyone u came in here calling everyone racist! You're not sunshine ur ignorant!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

no more fukin ignorance, there is no racism, so fuk off u monkey lover


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not sticking up for anyone u came in here calling everyone racist! You're not sunshine ur ignorant!


I said this thread was racist not everyone in it.. If you want to get technical. .then some racist people started assuming I was African American that's when my assumption was verified! ! Do you not agree calling someone a coon and supporting the white power movement is racist? I have no beef with you sir i do not have any reason to believe you are a racist well not yet anyway!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no more fukin ignorance, there is no racism, so fuk off u monkey lover


Your just mad cuz your sister didn't give you any ass last night!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your just mad cuz your sister didn't give you any ass last night!!


shes got secondary cancer of the pancreas and isnt expected to make xmas, thanks ill tell her


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shes got secondary cancer of the pancreas and isnt expected to make xmas, thanks ill tell her


Why u trying to make me look bad?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I said this thread was racist not everyone in it.. If you want to get technical. .then some racist people started assuming I was African American that's when my assumption was verified! ! Do you not agree calling someone a coon and supporting the white power movement is racist? I have no beef with you sir i do not have any reason to believe you are a racist well not yet anyway!


Not all blacks are african american, or are u that stupid u think that, no one assumed u were afro usa, we simply implied u were hard to see in the dark unless u smiled.....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why u trying to make me look bad?


look up solipsistic u deluded fukmuppet


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Yea whatever muthafucka!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea whatever muthafucka!!


are you a paedophile, u like ya cute avvis to groom the kiddies?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not all blacks are african american, or are u that stupid u think that, no one assumed u were afro usa, we simply implied u were hard to see in the dark unless u smiled.....


Well I'm not african... and why would you just assume I'm dark are you that racist?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Well I'm not african... and why would you just assume I'm dark are you that racist?


I aint racist in the slightest......I'll have u know I own a colour tv,


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> are you a paedophile, u like ya cute avvis to groom the kiddies?


Don't take the the sister thing personally.. and yes you caught me...I can tell you guys are a little on edge and reaching for straws....it must suck when your trying to offend someone that doesn't get offended.... call me whatever you want I applaud your effort!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

seriously tho can u fuk off we dont want u here ive jus pm d all the lads and they bored by u so be a good fool and jog the fuk on


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I aint racist in the slightest......I'll have u know I own a colour tv,


i got a black chicken


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i got a black chicken


I got a black slave


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol what the fuck is this a cult?? I'm here to stay I will check in on this thread once a day till I die!! I will grow on you fags like mold...brace yourselves this place just got a lot brighter! !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pay the fucker in bananas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol what the fuck is this a cult?? I'm here to stay I will check in on this thread once a day till I die!! I will grow on you fags like mold...brace yourselves this place just got a lot brighter! !


Im guessin u aint heard of the ignore button fool


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol what the fuck is this a cult?? I'm here to stay I will check in on this thread once a day till I die!! I will grow on you fags like mold...brace yourselves this place just got a lot brighter! !


when u planning on dying u callous cunt taking the piss out of my dying sisiter and suggest i ass fuk her ...peeps got feelings yano


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

I like the fact that the pussy boys can't take the sunshine and have to press the ignore button. .I bet zed I'd going to be the first vagina to press it!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 28, 2014)

evnin, got another plonker i see.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when u planning on dying u callous cunt taking the piss out of my dying sisiter and suggest i ass fuk her ...peeps got feelings yano


I told you not to take that personal pussy.. that was a bad coincidence. ..I wouldn't insult anyone that's dieing.. not even your family!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evnin, got another plonker i see.


Sup buddy is it a mob mentality thing around here or do some people on this thread actually think for themselves? ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when u planning on dying u callous cunt taking the piss out of my dying sisiter and suggest i ass fuk her ...peeps got feelings yano


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I told you not to take that personal pussy.. that was a bad coincidence. ..I wouldn't insult anyone that's dieing.. not even your family!!


well u have to be a little careful with your mouth cunty


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well u have to be a little careful with your mouth cunty


So do you no teeth next time...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Really I wish your sister the best..


nothing wrong with her u arsehole lool


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nothing wrong with her u arsehole lool


Not yet!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> So do you no teeth next time...


 mr sunshine likes a bit of keyboard violence?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mr sunshine likes a bit of keyboard violence?


You know u like me ....since your sisters not dieing can I fuck her ?? Please!!


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 28, 2014)

Lololol . Good read for 2 mins .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You know u like me ....since your sisters not dieing can I fuck her ?? Please!!


no mate, nothing "wrong" with her means shes cool she aint a wrongun, shes still got the big C


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You know u like me ....since your sisters not dieing can I fuck her ?? Please!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

gday mates!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no mate, nothing "wrong" with her means shes cool she aint a wrongun, shes still got the big C


I got the big c to tell her I said what's up!! Enough zed this has gone to far we need to stop. .. I'll be the bigger man and apologize first. .. I'm sorry..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

You go next little man!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

lemme ask u a question about ur beloved racism, is it racist to say that on the whole black people have lower IQ than white people?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just apologize already Zedd. You were in the wrong here mate.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Pay the fucker in bananas


Lol better then getting paid in pounds....your asshole must be sore!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Just apologize already Zedd. You were in the wrong here mate.


And who the fuck are u?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And who the fuck are u?


Whats your beef? Just pointing out the obvious fact that Zedd was pretty rude to a fellow board member.

Sunshine apologized, Zedd should do the same, right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lemme ask u a question about ur beloved racism, is it racist to say that on the whole black people have lower IQ than white people?


Statistics are not racist the people that make them are....see this is nice a civilized conversation. We should keep this up..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Whats your beef? Just pointing out the obvious fact that Zedd was pretty rude to a fellow board member.
> 
> Sunshine apologized, Zedd should do the same, right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And who the fuck are u?


Seriously man calm down !!u guys just attack everyone that comes in here...not everyone has the ability to put you Dick gobbling vaginas in your place the way I do!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3215455


Gaybhoy11 whats got you all worked up?

Zedd was being a cunt, is that one of the rules to be a regular in this thread?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 28, 2014)

When madonna first came to England she said she wanted to be more English; she's now an unmarried mother with three kids and one of them's black, how much more English can one get? 


I wanna play in this racist thread. 
Here's the first joke.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Gaybhoy11 whats got you all worked up??



Mr sunshine has his knickers in a bunch!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Mr sunshine has his knickers in a bunch!!


A bit sensitive is he?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

big wheels keep on turnin....robbie P for u matehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzbdY_rPtjw


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 28, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Gaybhoy11 whats got you all worked up?
> 
> Zedd was being a cunt, is that one of the rules to be a regular in this thread?


Yes as a matter of fact it is a rule, u need to be a cunt to everyone in the thread and the ones that know u will understand, as for the rest of u we are just cunts to you lot cos ur annoying and most of all fucking yanks,
And for the record I aint English


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Just apologize already Zedd. You were in the wrong here mate.


bout what?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> big wheels keep on turnin....robbie P for u matehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzbdY_rPtjw


I cant view it cus of shitty mobile connection... if its the song im thinking of then I actually like it and also the kid rock cover .. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I cant view it cus of shitty mobile connection... if its the song im thinking of then I actually like it and also the kid rock cover .. lol


im pissed on good wine stoned on zlh and got it full blast cos the wife and kids are away, nice, noddin my head


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

I appreciate all music genres wouldnt think it to look at me lol ... even the odd power ballads


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Like everything from the who to bowie to zztop to drum and bass and house lol tbh music is probably the biggest mood enhancer and influence in my life


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I appreciate all music genres wouldnt think it to look at me lol ... even the odd power ballads


i quite like this bird, not the short fat one, the mad lookin one...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Mr sunshine has his knickers in a bunch!!


only very dodgy people refer to themselves in the 3 rd person


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only very dodgy people refer to themselves in the 3 rd person


You still talking shit you little squeaker??


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You still talking shit you little squeaker??


LOL now youre gettin it..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when u planning on dying u callous cunt taking the piss out of my dying sisiter and suggest i ass fuk her ...peeps got feelings yano


Zeddds on the wine lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lemme ask u a question about ur beloved racism, is it racist to say that on the whole black people have lower IQ than white people?


Also more prone to sickle cell anemia, shorter life expectancy oh but they do produce more testosterone (perfect for plowing the fields)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Whats your beef? Just pointing out the obvious fact that Zedd was pretty rude to a fellow board member.
> 
> Sunshine apologized, Zedd should do the same, right now.


Fuck off bum boy


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Also more prone to sickle cell anemia, shorter life expectancy oh but they do produce more testosterone (perfect for plowing the fields)


Don't forget bigger cocks..fields aren't the only thing they are perfect for plowing!


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I aint racist in the slightest......I'll have u know I own a colour tv,


lol fuckin good one made me laff


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't forget bigger cocks..fields aren't the only thing they are perfect for plowing!


at least he admitted they are bigger cocks ,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't forget bigger cocks..fields aren't the only thing they are perfect for plowing!


What's with all the ass pounding, plowing n general bum fun references?...you spend some time on the boy scouts?


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

morning all #letsgetstoned


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Woke up to a bong topped with kief hash n now metallica-nothing else matters on the radio...sweeeeeet


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Woke up to a bong topped with kief hash n now metallica-nothing else matters on the radio...sweeeeeet


Lucky you I'm stuck In the steel works BASTARD


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lucky you I'm stuck In the steel works BASTARD


Yeah this life of leasures a hard one mate LOL


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

its a hard life, im getting sum porn in before everyone gets up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Lucky u i had to settle for 6am sex b4 she had work.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lucky u i had to settle for 6am sex b4 she had work.



haha kids stop that, u grab wat u can yo! lmfao


long term relationships pffffff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Hahaha yeah we've no kids so I suppose ited be alot different if we did..i wouldn't be able to finger bang n clit Lick at 6am without taking out an eye...need to be well rested for that kinda 5 play as I call it lol.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lucky u i had to settle for 6am sex b4 she had work.


i thought i was going to read u had to settle for 6 am sex b4 she woke up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> i thought i was going to read u had to settle for 6 am sex b4 she woke up lol



think he^^^ is copying your techiniqe of getting in the thread mate

meeeeh


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Only one creepy irish guy per thread!
Well 2 if u count hydro


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> think he^^^ is copying your techiniqe of getting in the thread mate
> 
> meeeeh


????


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> ????



no bovva, carry on


[email protected] said:


> Only one creepy irish guy per thread!
> Well 2 if u count hydro


 na hydros mardy, ur the weird one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

If u ever get accepted you'll be given a secret decoder ring for such occasions


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> morning all #letsgetstoned View attachment 3215761


them white papers r no good long term mate, the bleaching can create dioxin when burnt, no prob if u casual smoker but that bad boy tells me u smoke a fair bit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Forgot I had this... remember giving my ladies a foliar spray of this n they fuckin loved it! Cunting shit to ph mind u


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Forgot I had this...View attachment 3215771 remember giving my ladies a foliar spray of this n they fuckin loved it! Cunting shit to ph mind u


what do u pH with?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

Morning all, I see you have all found some newfirends to play witjh, i hope youve all been playing nicely lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what do u pH with?


Hanna pen n growth technology ph up n down.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

dunno wevva to have another j or cook brekki, got lots of tommies to water then im gonna play with my hand reared cockerel


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

Any one seen yorkie lately?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dunno wevva to have another j or cook brekki, got lots of tommies to water then im gonna play with my hand reared cockerel



well before u get too hammered......................................




RobbieP said:


> Any one seen yorkie lately?


not on here rob ut i can get in touch with him if you want?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well before u get too hammered......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ll call ya in a coupla hours bro,


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

Its all good im just working near his till 1ish


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dunno wevva to have another j or cook brekki, got lots of tommies to water then im gonna play with my hand reared cockerel


nothing new in here, someone not knowing whether to eat.smoke or play with their cock lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> them white papers r no good long term mate, the bleaching can create dioxin when burnt, no prob if u casual smoker but that bad boy tells me u smoke a fair bit


i use blue or silver rizzla regular along with blunts at least 2 blunts a day keeps the doctor away ahaaa

what would u recommend using to roll up never read about dioxin from rizlas but do know that u know your shit .

i use rizzla papers as the missus smokes rolling tabacco and is always stocked up on the papers .

really thinking about getting a vape tbh but have heard alot of people saying they get through more smoke now with a vape than they used to smoking also i think part of the enjoyment is taking time out to roll one up and smoking i get through about a q a day at moment dont really want to start using more than that could do with getting it down to an 8th a day


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

for the lad who thinks were racist, id plow the fuck out of her..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Ud need to plow her fanny like a field if it's anything like what's on her head


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> for the lad who thinks were racist, id plow the fuck out of her..


Plow??? That's racist .... where are all the plants at fuckers??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Ain't planted my seed in her yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

U know according to the bible it's ok to beat your slave as long as you do it with a rod lol

"_When a man strikes his male or female slave with a rod so hard that the slave dies under his hand, he shall be punished. If, however, the slave survives for a day or two, he is not to be punished, since the slave is his own property._ (Exodus 21:20-21 NAB)"

Church lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ain't planted my seed in her yet


By the way it looks in here you guys haven't planted any seeds in anything? This is the only growing thread with no plants in it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the #necrofuntimes thread gtfo


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is the pedophile thread.... little boys are hot


shut up fag!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Really, fag? That's the best you could do?...bless! now fuck right back on whatever fast food chain u road in on n keep ur opinions in ur pocket!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U know according to the bible it's ok to beat your slave as long as you do it with a rod lol
> 
> "_When a man strikes his male or female slave with a rod so hard that the slave dies under his hand, he shall be punished. If, however, the slave survives for a day or two, he is not to be punished, since the slave is his own property._ (Exodus 21:20-21 NAB)"
> 
> Church lol



Survives for a day or two lmao .... thats some funny shit and thats what morals our great country was brought up with so its religions fault we are all mental .... lol ....

now go beat ya slaves ... just dont kill em for a day or 2 .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, dollar bills n stereotypical black ppl...sure ur not black? Bet you wear ur jeans real low so all ur gang bangers know u take it in the pooper...dawg! Ppl dissing on ur culture of rap n fried chicken.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Really, fag? That's the best you could do?...bless! now fuck right back on whatever fast food chain u road in on n keep ur opinions in ur pocket!


You really don't deserve to be insulted by me...FYI this thread belongs to me now!! I am your new leader!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Survives for a day or two lmao .... thats some funny shit and thats what morals our great country was brought up with so its religions fault we are all mental .... lol ....
> 
> now go beat ya slaves ... just dont kill em for a day or 2 .....


Fucking went to an all boys catholic school (want molested...unless I've suppressed it lol) n the bible is full of that man, it's cool to own a sex slave n sell ur daughter into slavery n all lol seriously man I can quote that shite all day fucking madness!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

And just like that he was ignored never to be seen again lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, dollar bills n stereotypical black ppl...sure ur not black? Bet you wear ur jeans real low so all ur gang bangers know u take it in the pooper...dawg! Ppl dissing on ur culture of rap n fried chicken.


Get used to it this just became the rap music thread!! Since we are all so fond of colored folk!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

You talking to ya self relax ? Lol .... ah just figured out your prolly talking to that fucking loser yank nigga wannabe I have on ignore .... youd of thought he got the hint by now .....


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You really don't deserve to be insulted by me...FYI this thread now belongs to me now!! I am your new leader!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

This is what American nigga rap basically tells the whole world about African American culture...
New song - Nigga Nigga Nigga: 




That, what ur referring to isn't what they are but it is feeding into that narrow minded stigma that were joking about n ur defending u stupid fuck


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I was wrong ...r3lax is the first vagina to hit ignore!!! Definitely won't be the last UK guys are so fragile. . And very angry. ..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

U guys gotta chill and not be so quick to attack a whole race for one person's actions! I'm not black btw!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/is-ebola-coming-to-britain-uk-health-officials-issue-warning-to-doctors-as-outbreak-fears-grow-9634779.html


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> You talking to ya self relax ? Lol .... ah just figured out your prolly talking to that fucking loser yank nigga wannabe I have on ignore .... youd of thought he got the hint by now .....


What's up pussy ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Check the trophy points I'm legit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your the stupid fuck.. lol I've bin playing with you idiots all day.. two blow their tops one pussy actually ignored me and practically all of you resorted to racism.....lol!!bravo


*You're

Try playing with a dictionary man.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *You're
> 
> Try playing with a dictionary man.


Will do, thank you for the correction. Much appreciated!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Will do, thank you for the correction. Much appreciated!


So do you also like to cut yourself and make yourself sick after you have eaten? Only asking as it seems to be becoming a trend with new twats turning up in here for some reason


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

Just put the idiot on ignore n have done.. why feed the troll??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Why are you guys acting like females! I'm not trolling I'm just saying u guys hold grudges like girls do!!! Where are all the plants at? what's this thread about?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why are you guys acting like females! I'm not trolling I'm just saying u guys hold grudges like girls do!!! Where are all the plants at? what's this thread about?


This thread is about unrelenting abuse to every cunt that steps in here, you have already been told that once


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> This thread is about unrelenting abuse to every cunt that steps in here, you have already been told that once


Lol have you read the last 10 pages....u are a confused little man. I get that you depressed bastards can't comprehend American sarcasm..... But the racism you people have resorted to speaks volumes about your character! Sometimes u just can't fix broke!! It's not a mystery why no one like any of your posts!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> i use blue or silver rizzla regular along with blunts at least 2 blunts a day keeps the doctor away ahaaa
> 
> what would u recommend using to roll up never read about dioxin from rizlas but do know that u know your shit .
> 
> ...


best papers all the lads use is raw but ocb organic are good too and get organic hemp roaches nice and safe


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking went to an all boys catholic school (want molested...unless I've suppressed it lol) n the bible is full of that man, it's cool to own a sex slave n sell ur daughter into slavery n all lol seriously man I can quote that shite all day fucking madness!


more please


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

rambo u about mate, need to talk man if ya free


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

ive got all noobs cept thc24/7 on ignore, seems quiet today thank god


----------



## perdidobandito (Jul 29, 2014)

Revolutionary War


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/is-ebola-coming-to-britain-uk-health-officials-issue-warning-to-doctors-as-outbreak-fears-grow-9634779.html


nice one, this shit is sooooo contagious cant understand why anyone would work with it tbh prob one of the worse deaths imaginable, quarantine the cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

http://m.rte.ie/news/touch//2014/0723/632632-ebola/

That's how fuckin contagious it is lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

my favourite internet madness alternate reality hobby has informed me that they need to clear africa for the population of ET s arriving here from alpha centuri, numbering about 1 Billion and who look like blonde nazis...not all bad then lool


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://m.rte.ie/news/touch//2014/0723/632632-ebola/
> 
> That's how fuckin contagious it is lol


had a very public argument with a guru of alternative medicine who claims u only get ill if ur immune system is compromised, very interesting concept but falls on its arse with ebola, i asked him would he kiss the ebola virus?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> more please


Here is the exact quote lol
You can't make this shit up

"_When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are. If she does not please the man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. But he is not allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract with her. And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter. If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife. If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment._ (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)"


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

[bunch of rassts the lot of ya lmfao

@zeddd u get that text/.?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [bunch of rassts the lot of ya lmfao
> 
> @zeddd u get that text/.?


yeah man ill fairy it later man, 1 of each, im on the zlh and its f strong man and only gunna improve with time, nice fat ones to bro


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> [bunch of rassts the lot of ya lmfao
> 
> @zeddd u get that text/.?


read my forehead u ingorent c


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah man ill fairy it later man, 1 of each, im on the zlh and its f strong man and only gunna improve with time, nice fat ones to bro



its the PK i wanna try mainly, would like to have thried th GC but yeh........... the lemon sounds good, he has 2 in veg so i kinda tink thats why he wanted to try it too, but syain that he dont smoke, lol qwit

okokok its me who wants to try it ALLLL GIMMI IT ALL MAN!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Wish I could make friends like u lot lolol.....message to all you druggy cunts...bizzles pharmaceuticals are back in stock 10mg baby


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Bizzle pharmaceuticals... Fucking copy right the shit out of that lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol have you read the last 10 pages....u are a confused little man. I get that you depressed bastards can't comprehend American sarcasm..... But the racism you people have resorted to speaks volumes about your character! Sometimes u just can't fix broke!! It's not a mystery why no one like any of your posts!!


That may sound lovely when you practice it in front of the mirror but it carries no weight in here,nope not read the last 10 pages, as for american sarcasm, no we dont get it because its simply just not funny


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wish I could make friends like u lot lolol.....message to all you druggy cunts...bizzles pharmaceuticals are back in stock 10mg baby


10mg what?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Diazipam


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive got all noobs cept thc24/7 on ignore, seems quiet today thank god


why thank you zeddd 
you sure know how to make a man feel special lol
alls good thou at least im not on ignore.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Diazipam



woohoo!!

well me dog is foxtailing

nrly ther man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

How long left on the dog?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How long left on the dog?



day 60 today mate. 5 days water and shes down MAX

was gunna pull exo with her but if dog comes down in 5 days then would make the exo JUST under 8 weeks roughly i didt tag her up but she started about 2 weeks behind the DOg--roughly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

New sin city coming out.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Getting close now then mate just think this time next week it will all be hanging and drying


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Funny shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Settled imma do another run after this so I can sell some pot n not run out lol gf doesn't know yet just gonna say my yield was shite n i wont have to grow for a year n so on..little does she know once we move I'm going perpetual hahahaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Just tell her strait...listen woman I'm growing more weed cuz I want to.....then whip the old cock out and slap her round the chops with it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

How could that fail?
Tell her I want a day devoted to bjs 2...bj Wednesday n casual handjob Friday while I'm at it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just tell her strait...listen woman I'm growing more weed cuz I want to.....then whip the old cock out and slap her round the chops with it


dont make me let your missus use one of my spare ids and tell the lads WHAT REALLY goes on in your yard mate!!!

ahaha

yeh not long now, took a bud other day, been in dryn tent 3 days, cant be doing with microwavin shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Funny thing is everyone always talks shit but we all know we will do whatever it takes to shut the fuckers up!


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I told you not to take that personal pussy.. that was a bad coincidence. ..I wouldn't insult anyone that's dieing.. not even your family!!


But you did TRY to insult him ya fucking gobshite, now go and give yourself a good shake, in fact just go sit in the corner and face the fucking wall ya fud QUOTE="MightyMike530, post: 10740940, member: 691501"]Just apologize already Zedd. You were in the wrong here mate.[/QUOTE]
Shitey mike go and wipe the skid marks off yer ass ya FILTHY cunt. Fucking yank reprobate.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

You guys need more Big Smo in this thread


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

@jinkyj You're just mad cuz you can't please your wife anymore.she deserves more imo... I really ruffled some feathers in this room...The people I met in this thread have narrow minds and no marijuana plants...very sad,,don't think your going to insult me into submission. . Your not! And Why you guys perpetrating on the general growing forum get you're asses to newb central..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol bj wed and casual hand job Fri sounds good I rekon your on to something.....hahaha Yeh women always get what they want cuz they moan ta fuck about whatever it is till it drives u insane


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

I got a feeling you wankers will like this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You guys need more Big Smo in this thread


Wow man thats the perfect song to listen to when I'm fuckin my sister lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol bj wed and casual hand job Fri sounds good I rekon your on to something.....hahaha Yeh women always get what they want cuz they moan ta fuck about whatever it is till it drives u insane


I love my missus to bits n all but try listening to complaining from a german chick with an irish accent when she speaks English lol does my nut in when she's spazzin out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Funny thing is everyone always talks shit but we all know we will do whatever it takes to shut the fuckers up!


U talk a big game when your rested ..you must have forgot about how u chose to ignore me yesterday because you were to much of a pussy to handle the situation directly. ..am I still on ignore you little girl??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I love my hairy man to bits n all but try listening to complaining from a german boyfriend with an irish accent when he speaks English lol he does his nut in my mouth when he's spazzin out.


Sounds like you guys have a very special relationship!


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @jinkyj You're just mad cuz you can't please your wife anymore.she deserves more imo... I really ruffled some feathers in this room...The people I met in this thread have narrow minds and no marijuana plants...very sad,,don't think your going to insult me into submission. . Your not! And Why you guys perpetrating on the general growing forum get you're asses to newb central..[ QUOTE ] ive not got a wife ya fucking spanner now away back to the fucking corner and don't answer until spoken to ya dirty smelly stinking yank BASTARD lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

That's more like him....can't stand that little cunt...he got some sick beats but he's a little bell end


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

@jinky j Shut up kid.. have respect for the heavy hitters around here...u got a long way to go newb....now keep your mouth shut and let the grown ups talk! When they make me a mod your the first piece of shit I'm taking out.. believe that!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol I was wrong ...r3lax is the first vagina to hit ignore!!! Definitely won't be the last UK guys are so fragile. . And very angry. ..


They are a bunch of pussy assed faggot bitches arent they, little whiny mincey balled queifs....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> They are a bunch of pussy assed faggot bitches arent they, little whiny mincey balled queifs....


I think most of them are closet homosexuals.... gay people are cool rude gay people in denial not so cool!!


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds like you





mr sunshine said:


> Shut up kid.. have respect for the heavy hitters around here...u got a long way to go newb....now keep your mouth shut and let the grown ups talk! When they me me a mod your the first piece of shit I'm taking out.. believe that!!


Listen ya fuckin cunt I don't give a fuck your a mod, lol and I ain't no fucking noob either your giving out abuse but can't take it you fucking yank a wank a plank YA DIG. SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR WEE SHITEY JIBBER JABBER THREAD. IT SHOULD BE CALLED JOBBY JABBER PAGE YA FUCKING ARSE BANDIT. FFS CAPS LOCK FUCK RIGHT OFF


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I think most of them are closet homosexuals.... guy people are cool rude guy people in denial not so cool!!


fuck, i get it now, theyre all stressed out because their afraid to openly admit that they chug cum....you can literally smell the fucking rude gay dude scent coming off this thread!

or maybe theyre just embareassed about how they grow shitty plants, no wonder there are no pics in this thread, and thats why they dont like anybody else in here...

nah, theyre just homos!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Listen ya fuckin cunt I don't give a fuck your a mod, lol and I ain't no fucking noob either your giving our abuse but can't take it you fucking yank a wank a plank YA DIG. SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR WEE SHITEY JIBBER JABBER THREAD. IT SHOULD BE CALLED JOBBY JABBER PAGE YA FUCKING ARSE BANDIT. FFS CAPS LOCK FUCK RIGHT OFF


Your not a newb?u got less then 100 posts...I think even your asshole friends will agree your a newb!! Don't get so mad take a seat and I'll deal with you later I want you too feel good about your trophy points before I rip them away!!lol


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> fuck, i get it now, theyre all stressed out because their afraid to openly admit that they chug cum....you can literally smell the fucking rude gay dude scent coming off this thread!
> 
> or maybe theyre just embareassed about how they grow shitty plants, no wonder there are no pics in this thread, and thats why they dont like anybody else in here...
> 
> nah, theyre just homos!!!


FUCK UP SHITEY SPIKE


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> fuck, i get it now, theyre all stressed out because their afraid to openly admit that they chug cum....you can literally smell the fucking rude gay dude scent coming off this thread!
> 
> or maybe theyre just embareassed about how they grow shitty plants, no wonder there are no pics in this thread, and thats why they dont like anybody else in here...
> 
> nah, theyre just homos!!!


These newbies don't grow any plants.. no knowledge of the Marijuanas whatsoever that's what happens when you decide to skip newb Central....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your not a newb?u got less then 100 posts...I think even your asshole friends will agree your a newb!! Don't get so mad take a seat and I'll deal with you later I want you too feel good about your trophy points before I rip them away!!lol


janky is as new as it gets, hes just a boy Sunshine, please dont hurt him...




jinkyj said:


> FUCK UP SHITEY SPIKE


do you even grow buddy?


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your not a newb?u got less then 100 posts...I think even your asshole friends will agree your a newb!! Don't get so mad take a seat and I'll deal with you later I want you too feel good about your trophy points before I rip them away!!lol[/QUOTE. HAHA YE CANNAE TAKE IT YA DICK,


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Listen ya fuckin cunt I don't give a fuck your a mod, lol and I ain't no fucking noob either your giving out abuse but can't take it you fucking yank a wank a plank YA DIG. SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR WEE SHITEY JIBBER JABBER THREAD. IT SHOULD BE CALLED JOBBY JABBER PAGE YA FUCKING ARSE BANDIT. FFS CAPS LOCK FUCK RIGHT OFF


What are you like 17yrs old? You better wake up and realize who youre talking to. I seen sunshine take out 3 cops before.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol ...don't be scared newb!! I'm a predator and I can sense your fear..


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> janky is as new as it gets, hes just a boy Sunshine, please dont hurt him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw SUNSHINE go easy on him he's just a kid YA BROWN NOSER YER HEADS THAT FAR UP SUNSHINES ASS YER PICKING CARROTS YA CUNT.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What are you like 17yrs old? You better wake up and realize who youre talking to. I seen sunshine take out 3 cops before.


To be fair only two of them had their guns drawn!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Aw SUNSHINE go easy on him he's just a kid YA BROWN NOSER YER HEADS THAT FAR UP SUNSHINES ASS YER PICKING CARROTS YA CUNT.


I don't want sunshine to push you over the edge. God only knows what youre going to do to your dog after you log out with the beating youre taking here ya wanker.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your not a newb?u got less then 100 posts...I think even your asshole friends will agree your a newb!! Don't get so mad take a seat and I'll deal with you later I want you too feel good about your trophy points before I rip them away!!lol


I deleted my account but came bk so how the fuck am i a newb cause I've only posted so many posts I've been reading this thread every day and occasionally posting ( when the fuck I feel like it ) since 2010 so again explain yourself ya yank wank.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> I deleted my account but came bk so how the fuck am i a newb cause I've only posted so many posts I've been reading this thread every day and occasionally posting ( when the fuck I feel like it ) since 2010 so again explain yourself ya yank wank.


Deleted account, lol....

***NOOB STATUS CONFIRMED***


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> I don't want sunshine to push you over the edge. God only knows what youre going to do to your dog after you log out with the beating youre taking here ya wanker.


Beating lol, NAE BOTHER SHITEY.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Deleted account, lol....
> 
> ***NOOB STATUS CONFIRMED***


LOL AYE OK THEN SHITEY.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> I deleted my account but came bk so how the fuck am i a newb cause I've only posted so many posts I've been reading this thread every day and occasionally posting ( when the fuck I feel like it ) since 2010 so again explain yourself ya yank wank.


A. INTRO 
I. What is this? 
II. Defining 'Noob' 

B. COMMON NOOB CHARACTERISTICS 
I. Noobish 
II. Where to find noobs 
III. Behavior of noobs 
IV. Noob religion 
V. More about noob habitats 

C. AVOIDING NOOBS 
I. Make sure you aren't one 
II. Major noob avoiding strategies 

------------------------ 

A. INTRO 

I. What is this? 
This guide is designed to give you a better understanding of what a noob is, how to recognize them, some details about them, and how to avoid or get rid of them. It mostly applies to online forums, which are the main targets of migrating noobs. 

II. Defining 'Noob' 
Contrary to the belief of many, a noob/n00b and a newbie/newb are not the same thing. Newbs are those who are new to some task* and are very beginner at it, possibly a little overconfident about it, but they are willing to learn and fix their errors to move out of that stage. n00bs, on the other hand, know little and have no will to learn any more. They expect people to do the work for them and then expect to get praised about it, and make up a unique species of their own. It is the latter we will study in this guide so that the reader is prepared to encounter them in the wild if needed. 

Noobs are often referred to as n00bs as a sign of disrespect toward them, and it's often hella funny, but I will refer to them as noobs during this reading. 

* Usually the topic at hand on an internet forum. 

B. COMMON NOOB CHARACTERISTICS 

I. Noobish 
Often, but not always, noobs will attempt to communicate in their own primitive language, known as "n00bish." It is a variant of the hacker language that exposes them as having little intelligence or will to learn. Here is an example of some noobish. Do not attempt to comprehend it: it cannot be discerned without professionals at hand. 

stFU /../..an, i r teh r0xx0rz liek emin3m, u cna go tO EHLL OR ATLE4St help m3 wit hthIS!!111!!!!!!!1~~1!!``!! LOLLOLOLLOLOLlOoLLOlollLLl u n00b 

Although you may find this unbelievably funny and/or annoying, it is best to restrain yourself and keep from talking back to them, as they are very territorial and easily angered. This will result in their attempted verbal abuse of you, possibly backed up by other noobs, because they work in packs when doing offensive tasks. It is not an easy task to learn this language because our intelligent accent will keep it from sounding quite right when spoken. You can write some simple noobish of your own, however, by slamming your face into your keyboard repeatedly. 

II. Where to find n00bs 
On the internet, n00bs make their colonies on forums. They migrate in waves, usually on weekends, and proceed to clog up bandwidth with stupid questions and sometimes even stupid answers. If you happen to be unfortunate enough to be on a board large enough to attract migrating noobs, there will hopefully be authority in charge who is smart enough to take extermination measures before they can make nests and larger colonies. THE BANNER HAMMER is one form of authority. 

Larger colonies can result in the mutation of some into spammers. Not commercial spammers, but pointless spammers. A noob can become one of these at any point, but the larger the amount of noobs, the more chance pointless spammers will appear. 

Off the internet, noobs appear anywhere the focus is on learning or discussing something specific. 

III. Behavior of noobs 
Since noobs are basically ignorant bastards, they have a lot in common. The most often seen characteristic is their fluency in noobish, which is why it got its own section. They will also be very self confident as if they were the absolute best at what they are in fact the worst at. Also, they are quite agressive and self-centered, and tend to laugh a lot using many L's and O's in rapid sucession (the noobish word for laughing like an ultimate retard). 

It is their instinct to assemble in packs for defense, and they often attempt to organize packs that they call teams. Unfortunately for them, teams usually result in a total loss of communication and they can often begin to fight amongst each other. These teams are quite unlike those formed by non-noobs. 

Noobs have difficulty reading English and cannot comprehend the idea of authority. 

Therefore, they have an all-out disregard for rules, basic or not. A good way to identify a noob (bad) vs. a newb (good) is to tell them (or have an authority tell them) which rule they are unknowingly breaking. If they respond with an apology and fix it, they are probably not a noob. If they react by insulting everything around them in rapid noobish and causing general mayhem, it is because they are a noob and have had a small seizure due to their inability to understand what is happening. 

IV. Noob Religion 
Noobs follow a variation of the 1337(sometimes 7331) religion, in which they worship the number in odd rituals and put altars in their forum avatars and signatures. They often call themselves1337, which experts say is somewhat like calling themselves godly in a human language. It's best to not interfere with their religious fantasies and practices because that can lead to a noob uprising, which can turn a forum to mush in less than a week. 

V. More about noob habitats 
Noobs often attempt to maintain their own web pages. Some common features of these lairs are a terrible lack of content, background music, lots of pointless animated gifs, and pages that say some variation of 'tHEir isnothinG H34r yEtt LOLLOLOL!111!1!!~~~!!`! 13371337', which means 'Nothing here yet' in noobish. 

They will also have large, seemingly infinite marquees of 88X31 affiliate buttons replaced with red X's scattered here and there, and possibly a hit counter showing a number less than 100. These habitats are numerous but fairly easy to avoid because only noobs link to them. So if you can identify a noob, don't go to its homepage. Simple as that. 

C. AVOIDING NOOBS 

I. Make sure you aren't one 
Note: This section is bilingual so even noobs can make the discovery if they haven't already. 

English (T4lk)- 

Read the above parts of this guide carefully. If you find yourself unable to comprehend any of it but are instead beginning to think about how great you are and how awesome 'teh 1337' is, you might want to take one of the many available online quizzes to check your noobancy. 

Noobish (133713371337)- Liek, u gott4 re3D teh gudieCAREFUl1y and tehn OMG LIEK I AM R0XX0RZ ya anD ify 0u turn into teh reTARDED u gota go 2 MY WEBP4GE LOLLOLOL!!111~11 ad check 4 warez n stfuu. if u r a n00b go2HELL LOLLOLOlROFLMFAO11!!!11!!!! a/s/l pos gtg n00b suxx0rz ur b0xx0rz OLOOOLOLLLL HELP HELP HELP 1337133713371337 

II. Major noob avoiding strategies 
The main factor in attracting migrating herds of noobs is a large, active forum. If you find one of these, look to see if it has the management to avoid noob infestation. If not, look for a small or mid-sized forum that covers the same topic so you can enjoy your time there before the noobs find it. 

Another way to keep noobs from interfering with your life is to become part of the authority on one of these forums. But that's often hard to do so you'll probably be better off avoiding larger forums first off. If you do manage to become part of the authority, however, take full advantage of it and establish extermination policies so that normal people can have a nice time without noob infestations


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> LOL AYE OK THEN SHITEY.


heres the link you were looking for janky

https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

You are a noob!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

Accounts cannot be deleted. You are noob and a liar.


jinkyj said:


> I deleted my account but came bk so how the fuck am i a newb cause I've only posted so many posts I've been reading this thread every day and occasionally posting ( when the fuck I feel like it ) since 2010 so again explain yourself ya yank wank.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Accounts cannot be deleted. You are noob and a liar.


@jinky j Caught em!!..


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

he cant even grow hair on his balls


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> he cant even grow hair on his balls


He's still tying to grow a dick!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

you don't seem very bored, got nothing better to do with your life?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> you don't seem very bored, got nothing better to do with your life?


Me and you are doing the exact same thing at the same moment. .u should work on yourself before you try to help other people!! I gotta go work on my garden be back soon!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> you don't seem very bored, got nothing better to do with your life?


whats boring are the grows in this thread...

are there any?


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

well i come on to see what is happening and it appears a big dumb fuck has spammed the hell out of a thread i like to spend time in. you have spent a lot more time on here today than me. trolling really isn't my bag, i have a life outside the confines of my office and friends in the real world.

to be trolling a thread on a growing website you must have one hell of a life.........


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> well i come on to see what is happening and it appears a big dumb fuck has spammed the hell out of a thread i like to spend time in. you have spent a lot more time on here today than me. trolling really isn't my bag, i have a life outside the confines of my office and friends in the real world.
> 
> to be trolling a thread on a growing website you must have one hell of a life.........


I'm sorry you see my opinions as trolling...I wounder if you feel the same way about all the racist shit your friends say?? I doubt it this place is full of followers!!


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

trolling, as in: posting over half the posts on a page when you aren't replying to a question or making a valid comment.

never mind ,i'm not getting dragged into this, do as you please i can find the ignore button same as everyone else.

by the way where the fuck are your grow pictures?!? give us all a laugh hey?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally a grow pic in this thread....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Was a good read yesterday today's episode is Wank fuck it joint time it is


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

i don't see shit mike.............. is this kush really that good?!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i don't see shit mike.............. is this kush really that good?!


typical limey


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

no really, just a blue box with a big red X through it.

probably not worth seeing anyway, what is it another auto?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> trolling, as in: posting over half the posts on a page when you aren't replying to a question or making a valid comment.
> 
> never mind ,i'm not getting dragged into this, do as you please i can find the ignore button same as everyone else.
> 
> by the way where the fuck are your grow pictures?!? give us all a laugh hey?


That's not the definition of trolling....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

3 x Deep blue x liver to the left 3 xcheese suprise in the large pot n 3 fireballs to the right n 2x random seeds near my feed n my mutant lsd...growths picked up since the heat chilled the fuck out... Round day 8...


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

/\/\gaahh it's the slippers again, now who's trolling!!?/\/\

sunshine here is my definition. posting deliberately inflammatory remarks to incite a reaction.

anyway, you have a plant, well done, it's outside though so when you come to harvest it will be full of dirt, dust and maggots, not my thing.
well done though, it is growing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Nigga pls u wish ur night wear was as pimping as my kicks lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks a bit auto'ish lol could knock a few buckets of popcorn up with it tho to watch a film with lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

my slipper game is fucked up! i'm in plastic flip flops, the shame


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

This is america


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

They are some serious kicks you got there lax almost look a bit cloggish lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

murica


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> They are some serious kicks you got there lax almost look a bit cloggish lmao


Im a man of leasure now séan I need some quality indoor kicks lol...


Just to offend..they're my nigger kicking slippers séan but u can't see the red laces in the pic... Gift from the German family in law


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> I don't want sunshine to push you over the edge. God only knows what youre going to do to your dog after you log out with the beating youre taking here ya wanker.


I'VE not got a dog ya dick but ma burd has. And SUNSHINE ya middle fiddling wrong un Lol hurry up and get me kicked off the thread then, I dare you in fact I double dare you ya yank prick,I'm the mod im the mod, no you sir are a snitch that's what you are.


mr sunshine said:


> @jinky j Caught em!!..


Caught him fuck all ya dick I deleted my account last April I had my account from 2008 I also deleted my pics and grow journals so again don't talk shit and pindick fuck up your hanging out SUNSHINE ass like a right JOBBY jabbing jibber jabber[/QUOTE]



MightyMike530 said:


> Finally a grow pic in this thread....


LOL PMSL, SHITEY BY NAME SHIT BY NATURE[/QUOTE]


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Hahaha dcmartin slippers lmao....I've got some Homeys and let me tell ya they are bad boy slippers proper comfy


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

i really can't see that pic btw, is it that bad?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Jinkyj...ignore em dude their trollin


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

FUCK sake I go for my tea and come bk to doggs abuse from the yanks lol


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

Clearly you are smoking rocks. Accounts can NOT be deleted.


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

kevin murphy cough cough................

seems his shit is still there lol, well i have had loads of shit interfered with in the past, anything is possible on this site


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

An fuck off wi that séan tackle ya cunt lol


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah fuck it two can play that game I'm off to the JIBBER JABBER thread,well after a green crack bifta and a cuppa char.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That's not the definition of trolling....View attachment 3216078View attachment 3216079


Fuckin banger plants them SUNSHINE eh eh eh . Empty threats I'm still on the thread Mr MODERATOR. Hurry up and get me kicked off ya peado prick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> An fuck off wi that séan tackle ya cunt lol


Lmao ah come on now séan me ol boy whats ur trade again tarmacadam? Lol.. lemme guess you've a load of tarmacadam left from a big job you did n you'll do my driveway for the cost of labour if u pay 60%upfront? Lol just busting balls I'll stop bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i really can't see that pic btw, is it that bad?


In all fairness ive seen a lot worse like but buds ain't very big and too much popcorn major popcorn league winner 2014 I'd say


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao ah come on now séan me ol boy whats ur trade again tarmacadam? Lol.. lemme guess you've a load of tarmacadam left from a big job you did n you'll do my driveway for the cost of labour if u pay 60%upfront? Lol just busting balls I'll stop bud


Hahaha no I'll offer you a 50% discount and charge u full anyway then go and spend the cash on a new trailer for me donkey to go racing in let me tell ya to be sure to be sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm irish not got turrets lol but im gonna wish everyone top of the morning from now on each morning lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

is it the outdoor plant you saw shawn?, i saw sunshine post that but didnt that mike fella post one too? i couldn't see the first one.

anyway, some indoor plants, getting the resin on as we speak. 5 days ago


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> *I deleted my account* but came bk so how the fuck am i a newb cause I've only posted so many posts I've been reading this thread every day and occasionally posting ( when the fuck I feel like it ) since 2010 so again explain yourself ya yank wank.





jinkyj said:


> I'VE not got a dog ya dick but ma burd has. And SUNSHINE ya middle fiddling wrong un Lol hurry up and get me kicked off the thread then, I dare you in fact I double dare you ya yank prick,I'm the mod im the mod, no you sir are a snitch that's what you are.
> Caught him fuck all ya dick* I deleted my account last April I had my account from 2008 I also deleted my pics and grow journals so again don't talk shit *


https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm irish not got turrets lol but im gonna wish everyone top of the morning from now on each morning lol


But you got to end it with...tommy to be sure to be sure


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Clearly you are smoking rocks. Accounts can NOT be deleted.


Clearly you fuck kids pin dick, well if they can't be deleted how come I did it last April ya fucking tool.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought you idiots invented the English language? Why the fuck can't any of you write it?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Clearly you fuck kids pin dick, well if they can't be deleted how come I did it last April ya fucking tool.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I thought you idiots invented the English language? Why the fuck can't any of you write it?


I'm scottish that doesn't count to me.


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

lol how many times have we heard that.
my typing is never too bad, can't say the same for most on here but i always understand what they are saying because guess what i'm english and this is how we speak over here. what language do you speak dyna?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> is it the outdoor plant you saw shawn?, i saw sunshine post that but didnt that mike fella post one too? i couldn't see the first one.
> 
> anyway, some indoor plants, getting the resin on as we speak. 5 days ago


No mikes one mate it aint that bad but its waaank lol and that outdoor one looks like a seedling compared to the one I had to chop down...British summer ay best in the world


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

if you had autos here now you would be killing it my man, as for photos, i'll make a bet there isn't a grower in the country who could impress me with their outdoor efforts. if the spaniards can't do it we defo can't


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

On my phone soo... Phone+man thumbs= at the mercy of predictive text


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

i tried the mob app one time, i agree, laziness, haste and fat thumbs makes you look a right dumb cunt on here


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

[QUOTE


Pinworm said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/


Lol I did it get over it. FACT, NAAAAAAAAAH MEEEEAAAAAAN


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i tried the mob app one time, i agree, laziness, haste and fat thumbs makes you look a right dumb cunt on here


Fuck ur app straight up site on phone lol yeah...look lol *cough, cough*


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> lol how many times have we heard that.
> my typing is never too bad, can't say the same for most on here but i always understand what they are saying because guess what i'm english and this is how we speak over here. what language do you speak dyna?


Pigeon brah, dats how we do it on da islands bu


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

cooooooo cooooooooo.............coooooooooooooo

coooooooooon!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeh one done 2 outdoor grows well before I started properly most probs chopped em far too early as well but the smoke was nice from what I can remember but there wasn't much of it very small airy buds but very tastu ...I rekon in a proper greenhouse it could be done


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> cooooooo cooooooooo.............coooooooooooooo
> 
> coooooooooon!!


Spat ma tea oot there lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

sorry about that, sometimes it just comes out.

timing is always everything and he walked into that with his kex by his ankles and a jar of vaseline, no need for lube with me, i've done time, i can get it in there dry


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Looks a bit auto'ish lol could knock a few buckets of popcorn up with it tho to watch a film with lol


auto? as in automatically better than anything youve ever grown? 

oh wait, you lasses dont grow...


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2014)

goodnight folks, don't work too hard relax.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Automatically better than anything of mine lol why's that then do u feed em Jesus juice or something?mine get love and attention and pay me back with high rewards


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> /\/\gaahh it's the slippers again, now who's trolling!!?/\/\
> 
> sunshine here is my definition. posting deliberately inflammatory remarks to incite a reaction.
> 
> ...


its
outdoor season buddy..When it's cold I grow in my tent with one thousand watt Nothing big .If your outdoor is full of dirt and maggots your not doing it right...my outdoor looks better then some people's indoor..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Fuckin banger plants them SUNSHINE eh eh eh . Empty threats I'm still on the thread Mr MODERATOR. Hurry up and get me kicked off ya peado prick.


Lol ..I will get rid of you when I see fit!! Till then carry on!!




and thank you for the compliment i agree so far my plants do look banging! Where are your guys pics at ?? Seems to be nothing but hype in here ...u guys vowel to rain racist hell on everyone that comes in here then u all give up and and hit the ignore button... and why is this thread in the growing section?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

What strains are they? I had a 7 footer near enough last year but had to chop it before it started flowering due to security issues


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

of course you did, just didnt snap any pics, am i right?....lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Automatically better than anything of mine lol why's that then do u feed em Jesus juice or something?mine get love and attention and pay me back with high rewards


Where are the pics ol chap? 

That plant was done with an itty bitty LED and some CFLs in 2.5 gal pot, hope to god you could out do it!!


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 29, 2014)

2 weeks into 12/12 .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeh tbh I haven't got a pic of the outdoories that was last year and I been thru a bit a shit since then


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> 2 weeks into 12/12 .


worst SCROG ever!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What strains are they? I had a 7 footer near enough last year but had to chop it before it started flowering due to security issues


The the bigger plant is purple og and the smaller one is a milky way....The first nug is girl scout cookie and the second nug Is sour grape kush!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> View attachment 3216204 2 weeks into 12/12 .


That's a beautiful plant..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> worst SCROG ever!!!!


Looks like he didn't anticipate or like he miss judged the stretch..either way plant looks great!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like he didn't anticipate or like he miss judged the stretch..either way plant looks great!


Yeah, its going to be full of buds, got those nodes stacked, should fill in really nicely.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I love my missus to bits n all but try listening to complaining from a german chick with an irish accent when she speaks English lol does my nut in when she's spazzin out.


bitches b cray cray


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I got a feeling you wankers will like this


fukin cool tune man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

day 37 water only home made soil


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

im mashed on zlh, ice named the weed,its a fast finishing lemon haze im sooo fukin mashed and i smoke exo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

the smoke coming off the joint is unreal i got 3 streams of dif colour smoke, tokin the fukker is like cream, this is the shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> day 38 water only home made soilView attachment 3216238


Very nice zed.. what's your soil recipe?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Very nice zed.. what's your soil recipe?


stamped on yellow chicks


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

4 days later...side bud


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 29, 2014)

To be honest with you , I'll take criticism when it's correct . The scrog I believe in is a nice level canopy .

But running 5 was a mistake but a bit of research the same time . I want to see what it can do with 5 .

The stretch took me by a bit of a surprise this time round . I ran exo last grow & didn't stretch as much 

.probably because I did trim all underneath the canopy this time around 
( last grow wasent scrog )
Projecting all that growth up to the canopy has certainly increased it's stretch in my opinion of course . 

BUT I have seen scrogs done very successful with a lot of top growth beyond the net. More interested in the fill out of the buds to be honest. I have good bud structure if they fill out like I hope . Then the photos should be interesting later on .


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 29, 2014)

Some previous . I learnt a lot from this thread believe it or not .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> To be honest with you , I'll take criticism when it's correct . The scrog I believe in is a nice level canopy .
> 
> But running 5 was a mistake but a bit of research the same time . I want to see what it can do with 5 .
> 
> ...


Your plants look great..so do zeds.. I'm an asshole but I won't lie to you!! What's the recipe zed... give it up u fucken wanker!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> day 37 water only home made soilView attachment 3216238


 Nice.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think Im gonna try and SCROG it up on my next grow. 

How many dead chicks per gallon of soil Zedd, you compost them first or just smash and mix with you native soil?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

o jesus c wat the fuk can u do , headbuts dont work across the ether


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

You should stop slamming your head into your computer!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

I think zed still ignoring me someone ask him for his soil recipe. .


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> o jesus c wat the fuk can u do , headbuts dont work across the ether


wtf, is that pikey? 

besides dead chicks, what else is in your soil zeddddddddd?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I think zed still ignoring me someone ask him for his soil recipe. .





zeddd said:


> It ll help ya save some money mate and its a good workout, im turning my soil weekly to get it aerated and no hot spots, got some crab meal and oyster shell to go when it arrives, ive wetted it all down with compost tea and sprinkled the top with rice flour for mycos...this is what ya need...2 bags all mix 2 coco 60 litres of perlite (perlites good for aeration drainage) 2 kg guano 1 kg fish blood bone same with the bone meal and dolomite lime then u need ewc, kelp meal, seaweed powder (black), crab meal, oyster shell, alfalfa meal (growth promo) azomite and diatomaceous soil, add aact made with molasses ewc and topmax.....best soil ive made so far


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thank you


Np. I know it can get to be a chore to type out everyday.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 29, 2014)

wat the fuk
who the fuk'?

nooooobs...

yeh i thougt ZLH was a mint name like.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you pinswormss......have I ever told you how great you are? ...A truly remarkable human being..One of if not the best one on riu...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

i got 2 bttes of wine and 5 spliffs in me ..pink floyd on surround sound ...hot ashes for dreams ...lalalalal


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

I cant drink wine man ....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2014)

Tbh I haven't drank in yrs ... closest thing to alcohol I touch nowadays is panda pop shandy lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Tbh I haven't drank in yrs ... closest thing to alcohol I touch nowadays is panda pop shandy lol


i gave up for 2 years shits thesame so back to lite boozing lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Not long in from work lads, whats cracking in here to 2night?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not long in from work lads, whats cracking in here to 2night?


Sup my nigg!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup my nigg!


Not much spunk bucket, just finished a day of whipping more of ur gollywog types and teasing the with bananas, the latinos are the worst fuckers, 

What u still doing here anyway, u yanks dont learn this thread was here long b4 u were and will be long after u leave,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i gave up for 2 years shits thesame so back to *LITE* boozing lol


Light??? U lying fucker....lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> These newbies don't grow any plants.. no knowledge of the Marijuanas whatsoever that's what happens when you decide to skip newb Central....


no knowledge and you spell Marijuanas like a dyslexic faggott


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread just needed a make over as you can see if you look back I introduced marijuana to this thread..your welcome!! I'm glad you hate everyone equally. ..that's refreshing!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> This thread just needed a make over as you can see if you look back I introduced marijuana to this thread..your welcome!! I'm glad you hate everyone equally. ..that's refreshing!


Look back a bit further cunt there has been plenty weed in here, just last week I posted my 6 week flowering plants, but unlike u some of us have a job and a life so been too busy to take or post pics, threads not all about growing this thread is a meeting place for a group of dysfunctional friends to have laugh and chat, with the odd bit of trolling and noob abuse along the way


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> no knowledge and you spell Marijuanas like a dyslexic faggott


Yea no knowledge... did I studder muthafucker??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Look back a bit further cunt there has been plenty weed in here, just last week I posted my 6 week flowering plants, but unlike u some of us have a job and a life so been too busy to take or post pics, threads not all about growing this thread is a meeting place for a group of dysfunctional friends to have laugh and chat, with the odd bit of trolling and noob abuse along the way


you're preaching to the choir! I made your boring thread interesting...and that's a fact!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> you're preaching to the choir! I made your boring thread interesting...and that's a fact!!





MightyMike530 said:


> I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship!!!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

Us yanks can sure get a party started!! You brits are as dreary as the weather on that little chitty island of yours....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3216303


I can teach you how to post things people like..I see your post to like ratio lacks balance..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I can teach you how to post things people like..I see your post to like ratio lacks balance..


We arent all attention whores, who the fuck cares about how many likes they got?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2014)

what's up you limey cunts?

how's summer on that mildew shrouded rock you call home?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> We arent all attention whores, who the fuck cares about how many likes they got?


Lol, we gave up humouring em, especially when they spew shit out like "your post to like ratio is way off...lol, suck a dick you admiration craving fuck up..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2014)

wassup cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Top of the morning to u lol


How's the veno hang over?must say I was envious of ur Floyd vape combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what's up you limey cunts?
> 
> how's summer on that mildew shrouded rock you call home?


Fuck u say?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck u say?


what's the matter, can't keep up? can't keep 3 teaspoons to a tablespoon straight in your head when you're boiling your cabbage and boot stew?

we'd switch to the metric system too if we wanted horrible dental hygiene and cringeworthy dry humor (read: humour) to be a "thing" over here.

now if you'll excuse me, i think i'll go ahead and drive 3000 contiguous miles without leaving my blanket of ultimate freedom. try doing that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2014)

by the way, 3000 miles is 15,840,000 feet. need me to multiply that by 12 and convert to inches so that you have frame of comparison for your tiny english penis?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

63 thousand posts man I'd say get a life but erm...yeah lol
N just under 5000 likes,that paedo duck lads gonna ride u for that watch out brah!!!...unless maybe u lot are in cahoots n have some sort of American hick club n maybe the naught English lads must have offended a member or your only female member...am I close?


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol ..I will get rid of you when I see fit!! Till then carry on!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't talk shite ya fat barrel of monkey spunk and how the fuck am I racist, oh and yer buds look airy as fuck ya know what a mean homeslice


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

How much do you pay for ur dental buck? They get it for free in England with the nhs if they can't afford to go private.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

One thing us Europeans hate more than those french cunts is the yanks (not u mdjenks lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

That doctor we were talking about yesterday zeddd has died from the ebola virus

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/africa/ebola-virus-top-sierra-leone-doctor-shek-umar-dies-of-disease-9636406.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2014)

awww they brought a friend.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Don't talk shite ya fat barrel of monkey spunk and how the fuck am I racist, oh and yer buds look airy as fuck ya know what a mean homeslice


You do realize your the only one talking shit on my 10 month old bottom of the barrel nugs..that's because your a noob and I hurt your feelings. .get over it bro !!Here's a pic I think it's September 10th 2013..that's halfway threw bloom....those nugs are hard as a rock they are not huge plants each one gave me 15 to 20 ounces each u don't get that kind of weight on a plant that small without it being dense !! Don't trip follow me I'll teach you stuff...


Edit. I would love to see your stuff!! Make that happen chief!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That doctor we were talking about yesterday zeddd has died from the ebola virus
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/africa/ebola-virus-top-sierra-leone-doctor-shek-umar-dies-of-disease-9636406.html


 we are not Europeans ffs, lol and saviour complex is prob what the doctor had fukin sick way to die for a neurosis


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2014)

r the noobs about some of these posts don't make sense, that little yellow knobjockey was showin some stunted plants with defs and skinny bracts, fukin outdoor plant in cali, ive grown a bigger one in a tent lol at the prick


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> r the noobs about some of these posts don't make sense, that little yellow knobjockey was showin some stunted plants with defs and skinny bracts, fukin outdoor plant in cali, ive grown a bigger one in a tent lol at the prick


Zed the quality of my 10 month old outdoor nugs look just as good as your indoor looks on the tree..lol it looks good but nothing to brag about really ..you're good tho I give you your props I'm not a hater !! I like your soil recipe. . Very nice do you have any pics of something you grew besides that baby nug
on what seems to be an auto you always show everyone!..what about that big one u grew in the tent any pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Zeddd u gotta post some pics lol

I know it's not a pissing contest n we shouldn't humour em but CCCCOOOMMME ON LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Why are you guys acting like this is a competition? It's a growing forum post the pics bro... and


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Just seen this and it made me lol, Zedds alive bitches lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just seen this and it made me lol, Zedds alive bitches lmao
> View attachment 3216684


Was wondering where I heard that b4... This is a remix/rendition of a super awesome song by the moody blues (never ever take acid listening to that song...trust)
Zeds Dead - White Satin:


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

What's happening bitches.....just on my way outta sheffield, thank fuck, only so much of that accent I can take lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Whats up with all the yankee doodles invading this tiny uk thread, cunts is always invading places they ain't fuckin wanted


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Whats up with all the yankee doodles invading this tiny uk thread, cunts is always invading places they ain't fuckin wanted


They are all the little fanboys of that stupid neurotic bitch that came in here last week to piss everyone off, she acted a mug n got cunted off out the thread an now these bunch of twats are here trying to piss ppl off in return


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Found myself a bag carrier lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> View attachment 3216689 Found myself a bag carrier lol


Probably smuggling most of his family in that bag lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> They are all the little fanboys of that stupid neurotic bitch that came in here last week to piss everyone off, she acted a mug n got cunted off out the thread an now these bunch of twats are here trying to piss ppl off in return


Aye I've been reading sae, gotta lol at that yellow cunt saying when he's a mod he's goina start banning folk, this fucking place keeps riu going an now the yanks want a piece


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Hahaha poor sod is having to lean 45° to balance out lolol.....so inspection date is next Thursday can get a van for 2 days for £46 not a bad price ay? Just there gonna be on the dark near enough a full 24 hr they'll be alright won't they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Man I had to block that spanner n rimmer I agree bud, they must have some cyber infatuation with ur1


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha poor sod is having to lean 45° to balance out lolol.....so inspection date is next Thursday can get a van for 2 days for £46 not a bad price ay? Just there gonna be on the dark near enough a full 24 hr they'll be alright won't they?


Poor sod nothing, I'll get good money for that little fuck down the market lol.

Plants should be fine shawney, what kinda inspection is it that takes 24hr, the fuckin police raid ur gaff quicker than that ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha poor sod is having to lean 45° to balance out lolol.....so inspection date is next Thursday can get a van for 2 days for £46 not a bad price ay? Just there gonna be on the dark near enough a full 24 hr they'll be alright won't they?


Yeah ur plants will be fine shawn mate, I had an inspection a month or so ago and had to have my plants hidden in darkness for just under 48hrs cos it ended up taking 2 days for the inspection due to landlord being a dick, mine were about 2 weeks into flower then and now theynat week 7 and a half and no issues, not even any sign of nanners on the dog,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

U not working today gaz? I've a days travelling to do, 2 buses to airport, then jump on the plane and then a bus, then a train and a taxi at the other side ffs......only good thing is when I get home some of my zlh will be dry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U not working today gaz? I've a days travelling to do, 2 buses to airport, then jump on the plane and then a bus, then a train and a taxi at the other side ffs......only good thing is when I get home some of my zlh will be dry


No mate im off till friday now, helping a mate move house today tho so not exactly nice day off but fuck it, 
Just went out to shops there and noticed some cunt has keyed my car down one side, dirty scummy fucks, they better hope I never find out who it was


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2014)

thats a cunt gary, woulodn't be worth catching the cunt, 5 years in nick to feel good for 2 minutes.

glad i drive thousand pound vans. my latest one looks like it has been shot at lol, about ten bullet holes in the back, hope no cunt died in it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2014)

ive had plants asleep for 5-7 days before no problem,

afternoon,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate im off till friday now, helping a mate move house today tho so not exactly nice day off but fuck it,
> Just went out to shops there and noticed some cunt has keyed my car down one side, dirty scummy fucks, they better hope I never find out who it was


Little bastards.....years ago some cunt kicked my wing mirror off, when I found out who it was I was goina kill the cunt, then I spoke to the lads brother and he gave him a kicking for me and said he wanted no hassle.......only thing was I got no enjoyment outta it

I'm off a couple days when I get home so I'll hopefully get them things posted tomoro or Friday m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeh its a council inspection lol and cuz I work I've gotta pack it all up at night get it in the van and stash it ....the inspection is in the afternoon so they will have to sit in the van all day and then I'll set it all back up when kids have gone bed...gonna be a reet pain in the ass but better than no plants ay.....cheers lads


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 30, 2014)

afternoon all .
went to feed them last night and out of them all there is one plant that the leaves have dried up and gone brown not just fan leaves the sugar leaves are also dieing and going brown everything was fine up until using ripen couldnt get no pics last night but has anyone had this problem before and should i chop it before gets worse or just flush it and then chop plants are just over 8 weeks in flower


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 30, 2014)

also the one plant affected the soil was still wet as iff the plant hasnt drunk anything all the other pots were bone dry in same tent


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

might have a kids quad n dirtbike passing thr here at some point in the next week or so if anyone has got a kid they wanna buy a present for? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon all .
> went to feed them last night and out of them all there is one plant that the leaves have dried up and gone brown not just fan leaves the sugar leaves are also dieing and going brown everything was fine up until using ripen couldnt get no pics last night but has anyone had this problem before and should i chop it before gets worse or just flush it and then chop plants are just over 8 weeks in flower


sounds like either root rot or overwatering


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't think we have council inspections over here...well I don't remember any growing up...why don't you setup in the attic?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

@rambo22 must suck balls having to catch up on the last few days posts will all the shite that went down with the yanks lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon all .
> went to feed them last night and out of them all there is one plant that the leaves have dried up and gone brown not just fan leaves the sugar leaves are also dieing and going brown everything was fine up until using ripen couldnt get no pics last night but has anyone had this problem before and should i chop it before gets worse or just flush it and then chop plants are just over 8 weeks in flower


K toxicity?


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2014)

i agree with rimmner, i would say you have been feeding the runt the same amount of water as the rest of the plants regardless of whether they need it or not. sat in water too long without decent oxygen levels.

zeddd being the conspiracy theorist he is may be over thinking here. hard to say without pics though.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @rambo22 must suck balls having to catch up on the last few days posts will all the shite that went down with the yanks lol



that was a interesting read lmao i see we have had a yank attack, it happens.

aint had any mods in here for ages threatening bans lmfao i tried me best to get banned really did lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

My exo mum was like that but not an overnight thing it was building for ages she was seriously N deficient and leaves went yellow to.brown to the floor lol I'd listen to zedd on this one mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeh take the rootball out the pot and give it a sniff if it smells like shit its fucked


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

Another day, another dollar....whats up you pasty nigs?


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 30, 2014)

nice one for all your thoughts 
its only the top half of the plant and leaves look more rusty than brown il check on it later and try get some pics up


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 30, 2014)

also it was on ripen for 6 days started straight water yesterday what would you all recommend as the minimum time for straight water before chop


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> also it was on ripen for 6 days started straight water yesterday what would you all recommend as the minimum time for straight water before chop


Use ripen right up until chop, fuck that plain water bollocks


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Use ripen right up until chop, fuck that plain water bollocks


so if the runt is worse today u think it will be fine to chop it then 6 days ripen and water yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Ghb, you grow out the fireball or cheese suprise from bb?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> so if the runt is worse today u think it will be fine to chop it then 6 days ripen and water yesterday


I know nothing about ur runt but I use ripen usually and use it right up till chop....get pics up so we can get a laugh at ur expense lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2014)

cheese surprise was a male, still got more seeds.
not tried the fireballs it's a new one, looks nice like.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You do realize your the only one talking shit on my 10 month old bottom of the barrel nugs..that's because your a noob and I hurt your feelings. .get over it bro !!Here's a pic I think it's September 10th 2013..that's halfway threw bloom....those nugs are hard as a rock they are not huge plants each one gave me 15 to 20 ounces each u don't get that kind of weight on a plant that small without it being dense !! Don't trip follow me I'll teach you stuff...View attachment 3216669
> 
> 
> Edit. I would love to see your stuff!! Make that happen chief!!


You can't teach me shit bawbag as I've forgot more than you'll ever know, capiche ya fud, also hurt my feelings get a fuckin grip I don't have any lol also a pic from 10th of Sep 2013 how don't you show me a pic of Sep 11 2001 BOOM BOOM. PMSL


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> You can't teach me shit bawbag as I've forgot more than you'll ever know, capiche ya fud, also hurt my feelings get a fuckin grip I don't have any lol also a pic from 10th of Sep 2013 how don't you show me a pic of Sep 11 2001 BOOM BOOM. PMSL


What was the username of the account you deleted homie??


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> What was the username of the account you deleted homie??


It was Glistening wet fairy pouch. Why do you ask shitey


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> It was Glistening wet fairy pouch. Why do you ask shitey


Because, as others have said, accounts dont get deleted. Tell me the username, I will look it up. I am really interested to see your grows new guy!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Because, as others have said, accounts dont get deleted. Tell me the username, I will look it up. I am really interested to see your grows new guy!


Dude your now moving from troll to stalker lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

@Jinky watch out ya knickers dont start disappearing ff ya washing line lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Exo, day 50


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dog day 50


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 30, 2014)

just looked through a pic from about a week ago and spotted the plant thats got the problems seems there was a early sign which went un noticed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jakes dream day 50


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Because, as others have said, accounts dont get deleted. Tell me the username, I will look it up. I am really interested to see your grows new guy!


I couldn't give a flying fuck what you think or any other cunt does for that matter, but I will say it again 1 time, I deleted my pics and grow journals as I got bust with aj crop and got para as fuck ialso deleted the email address it was set up to and it was jinkyj the same fucking name I've got now, I fucked off for a year then came bk I tried to sign in to my account and I couldn't as I got rid of my old email addy,so I set up my account with the SAME NAME so I take it they must delete accounts as there's not 2 jinkyj's on riu .so believe me or not I couldn't give a flying fuck as I know what I know. Ya dig homes.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @Jinky watch out ya knickers dont start disappearing ff ya washing line lol


Ano ffs the mad stalker that he is lol.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

Fucking new guy, you're so full of shit


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Jakes dream day 50
> View attachment 3216935 View attachment 3216936


Your babies are Looking good gaz.


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Fucking new guy, you're so full of shit


That's your reply lol your just raging cause I'm telling the truth haha all fact as I say shitey spike believe it or not I couldn't give a fuck.pmsl


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jinky, its ok it youre just starting out, no reason to be shy about admitting it....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> I couldn't give a flying fuck what you think or any other cunt does for that matter, but I will say it again 1 time, I deleted my pics and grow journals as I got bust with aj crop and got para as fuck ialso deleted the email address it was set up to and it was jinkyj the same fucking name I've got now, I fucked off for a year then came bk I tried to sign in to my account and I couldn't as I got rid of my old email addy,so I set up my account with the SAME NAME so I take it they must delete accounts as there's not 2 jinkyj's on riu .so believe me or not I couldn't give a flying fuck as I know what I know. Ya dig homes.


Spoken Like A True Liar !! If you were telling the truth you would post pics ...This guys never grew any weed mike he's a poser!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> That's your reply lol your just raging cause I'm telling the truth haha all fact as I say shitey spike believe it or not I couldn't give a fuck.pmsl


Lol noob


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Spoken Like A True Liar !! If you were telling the truth you would post pics ...This guys never grew any weed mike he's a poser!!


Spoken like a true troll....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> I couldn't give a flying fuck what you think or any other cunt does for that matter, but I will say it again 1 time, I deleted my pics and grow journals as I got bust with aj crop and got para as fuck ialso deleted the email address it was set up to and it was jinkyj the same fucking name I've got now, I fucked off for a year then came bk I tried to sign in to my account and I couldn't as I got rid of my old email addy,so I set up my account with the SAME NAME so I take it they must delete accounts as there's not 2 jinkyj's on riu .so believe me or not I couldn't give a flying fuck as I know what I know. Ya dig homes.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/

Deleted your account you say??


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Jinky, its ok it youre just starting out, no reason to be shy about admitting it....


 been growing since 2001 ya fucking gimp coincidentally Sep 2001.boom boom lol.


mr sunshine said:


> Spoken Like A True Liar !! If you were telling the truth you would post pics ...This guys never grew any weed mike he's a poser!!


Liar liar pants on fire lol, I'm posting fuck all ya dick and the green crack I've just grew must have been a fucking dream then but it sure does taste good lol, listen up Sunshine I don't care what you or pindick or shitey spike say facts are facts deal with it ya fucking gimp.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Spoken like a true troll....


Now your getting it...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> I'VE not got a dog ya dick but ma burd has. And SUNSHINE ya middle fiddling wrong un Lol hurry up and get me kicked off the thread then, I dare you in fact I double dare you ya yank prick,I'm the mod im the mod, no *you sir are a snitch *that's what you are.
> Caught him fuck all ya dick* I deleted my account last April I had my account from 2008 I also deleted my pics and grow journals so again don't talk shit *







Fucking liar.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Now your getting it...


Oh i got it before it even started, its provided much amusement whilst sitting here having a smoke


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3216948
> View attachment 3216950
> View attachment 3216951
> View attachment 3216952
> ...


wow you really must be bored


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> been growing since 2001 ya fucking gimp coincidentally Sep 2001.boom boom lol.
> 
> Liar liar pants on fire lol, I'm posting fuck all ya dick and the green crack I've just grew must have been a fucking dream then but it sure does taste good lol, listen up Sunshine I don't care what you or pindick or shitey spike say facts are facts deal with it ya fucking gimp.


I agree facts are facts. https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/
> 
> Deleted your account you say??


LOL your putting up the same shite as last night and your attempt at trolling is truly woeful, ya sad wee fanny. Sorry that would be pussy where your from. pmsl


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 30, 2014)

I fucking hate liars. .



Saerimmner said:


> wow you really must be bored


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> LOL your putting up the same shite as last night and your attempt at trolling is truly woeful, ya sad wee fanny. Sorry that would be pussy where your from. pmsl


When you are using facts they are always true no matter when you choose to use them ... your just mad because all your new friends know your just a punk that lies now...edit .and I wanted to add the easiest target in this forum!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I fucking hate liars. .


And? You aint even from the Uk no-one cares what you do or dont hate, you are nobody in here, Trawling thru ppls profiles to try n disprove something like that is bordering on pathetic tbh if your really that bored on a wednesday afternoon maybe you should consider the notion of taking up a hobby or finding gainful employment as its obvious your getting a touch of troll cabin fever


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> And? You aint even from the Uk no-one cares what you do or dont hate, you are nobody in here, Trawling thru ppls profiles to try n disprove something like that is bordering on pathetic tbh if your really that bored on a wednesday afternoon maybe you should consider the notion of taking up a hobby or finding gainful employment as its obvious your getting a touch of troll cabin fever


So you are going to stand up for a liar?


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I agree facts are facts. https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-delete-account.768414/





mr sunshine said:


> When you are using facts they are always true no matter when you choose to use them ... your just mad because all your new friends know your just a punk that lies now...


LOL my new friends pmsl get a fucking grip of yourself


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> And? You aint even from the Uk no-one cares what you do or dont hate, you are nobody in here, Trawling thru ppls profiles to try n disprove something like that is bordering on pathetic tbh if your really that bored on a wednesday afternoon maybe you should consider the notion of taking up a hobby or finding gainful employment as its obvious your getting a touch of troll cabin fever


Lol u have to be from the UK to hate liars?? Why do you think we need people's approval we could give a fuck about what you guys or anyone else thinks.. This is america...yea ...even in here muthafuckers!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> So you are going to stand up for a liar?


Im not standing up for anyone, he can say whatever the fuck he wants in here n i wouldnt give a flying shit either way, same as everyone else, you and your little ping pong ball chicken seem to be the only ones that dont get that...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im not standing up for anyone, he can say whatever the fuck he wants in here n i wouldnt give a flying shit either way, same as everyone else, you and your little ping pong ball chicken seem to be the only ones that dont get that...


If you don't give a flying shit what I say, why do you keep responding to my post?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol u have to be from the UK to hate liars?? Why do you think we need people's approval we could give a fuck about what you guys or anyone else thinks.. This is america...yea ...even in here muthafuckers!!


You need the approval obviously since you keep pushing the points constantly, the only way you will stop this behaviour is if people agree with you and massage your ego so you can feel all big in yourself that yes you were right and everyone agrees with you


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> If you don't give a flying shit what I say, why do you keep responding to my post?


 I dunno, equal parts weed, boredom and your a cunting yank


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I dunno, equal parts weed, boredom and your a cunting yank


Better.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im not standing up for anyone, he can say whatever the fuck he wants in here n i wouldnt give a flying shit either way, same as everyone else, you and your little ping pong ball chicken seem to be the only ones that dont get that...


Are you saying we can't say whatever we want in here.. or are you saying .. that it only bothers you when we say what ever we want??

Edit. U don't have to answer that I just remembered I don't really care!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you saying we can't say whatever we want in here.. or are you saying .. that it only bothers you when we say what ever we want??
> 
> Edit. U don't have to answer that I just remembered I don't really care!!


No no no nothing of the sort.....more akin to-everytime you mouthy mongoloid yank cunts wander into this thread you turn up,act like cunts and then wonder why the next lot of yanks come in n get abused, just seems to be a bit of an idiotic cycle y`know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol u have to be from the UK to hate liars?? Why do you think we need people's approval we could give a fuck about what you guys or anyone else thinks.. This is america...yea ...even in here muthafuckers!!


America is full of dumb ass fuckwits like yourself lol.your full of shit with airy buds and major def on your shitey plants pmsl deal with it ya prick lol. Yer plants are pish and that is a FACT.lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> America is full of dumb ass fuckwits like yourself lol.your full of shit with airy buds and major def on your shitey plants pmsl deal with it ya prick lol. Yer plants are pish and that is a FACT.lol


Don't be jealous new guy....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

fucking brits lie more than the church


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't be jealous new guy....


Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2014)

noobs arguin amonsgt each other!!lol

u go girls;


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> fucking brits lie more than the church


Hey shitey show me some pics of your grows, c'mon big chap geez a wee swatch.lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Me new summer tune lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

That's fuckin shite Shawn lol wtf man thats chick tunes...change that gf said "turn that shit off lol"


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Hahaha that's a tune mate...big tune yano braap braap


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 30, 2014)

http://shoebat.com/2014/07/29/rare-footage-muslims-create-literal-river-human-blood-butchering-1500-innocent-people/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Won't let me view it on me phone just cuts off....most probably a good thing tho ay


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Hey shitey show me some pics of your grows, c'mon big chap geez a wee swatch.lol


This just became a grow thread!! God bless America!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## RobbieP (Jul 30, 2014)

@sae you need a new siggy mate ... those days are gone lol .... these yank trolls even the yank mods would of been sent packing days ago in those days .... the new uk growers thread members are too polite and patient lol .....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

Gimme it


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Show us your's jinkyj..


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Show us your's jinkyj..


he wont because he doesnt have any, balls to the lot of em


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://shoebat.com/2014/07/29/rare-footage-muslims-create-literal-river-human-blood-butchering-1500-innocent-people/


I bet most of the ISIS fucks have summer homes in the pUKe...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 30, 2014)

we ain't just gonna start posting pics for likes of you lot lmao....credit to the outdoor garden even tho u are a bellend 
Ain't even amusing anymore

Bizzle ooot


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> we ain't just gonna start posting pics for likes of you lot lmao....credit to the outdoor garden even tho u are a bellend
> Ain't even amusing anymore
> 
> Bizzle ooot


Appreciate the compliment... it's a growing forum bro just get over yourselves already...post pics if you have them the way everyone else does in every other growing forum...If you don't have any it's not a big deal just don't lie about...u guys keep telling everyone to leave because u bitches want to babble amongst yourselves. . Take that bullshit to facebook!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol u have to be from the UK to hate liars?? Why do you think we need people's approval we could give a fuck about what you guys or anyone else thinks.. This is america...yea ...even in here muthafuckers!!


americas dead u cunt, ide b fukin ashamed


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> americas dead u cunt, ide b fukin ashamedView attachment 3217030


I'm glad you decided to stop ignoring me zeddrick! I like your stupid ass!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

One of the lads was saying (dont wanna say his name incase) that it's probably the same person, same join dates and they post in unison.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Mr sunshine is viewing ur profile Shawn..creep,creep,creep I mean chirp


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thje Russian goverment have put up i think 100k for anyone who can hack tor and reveal users identity! 

http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/view/39470/russia-offers-100k-to-anyone-who-can-crack-tor/


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Purple urkle right now she stands at 55 inches should be a 6 or 7 footer by the time she's done ....I'm going to be using this thread as my grow journal. .I hope that's cool!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

lol, tor, is that what you pussies use?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Purple urkle should be a 6 or 7 footer by the time she's done ....I'm going to be usingView attachment 3217037 this thread as my grow journal. .I hope that's cool!!


sounds good to me, i approve of this

just started on some cannbiogen destroyer and barnie tangerine dream, i will keep you and the lads updated in here as well...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Thje Russian goverment have put up i think 100k for anyone who can hack tor and reveal users identity!
> 
> http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/view/39470/russia-offers-100k-to-anyone-who-can-crack-tor/


I seen that a few days ago m8, think it only applies to people living in Russia tho, not that I'd have a chance anyway lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

WELCOME TO THE NEW UkSA GROWERS THREAD


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I seen that a few days ago m8, think it only applies to people living in Russia tho, not that I'd have a chance anyway lol


yeah i see it a few days ago too, is ya mate still into the darknet hg? i aint used it for ages, still read all the forums tho lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah i see it a few days ago too, is ya mate still into the darknet hg? i aint used it for ages, still read all the forums tho lol


No m8 after the bust and that his missus has banned him from using it lol, still has a wee look now and again I think, I think he's itching to order tbh. I just can't be arsed with it atm


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No m8 after the bust and that his missus has banned him from using it lol, still has a wee look now and again I think, I think he's itching to order tbh. I just can't be arsed with it atm


i like reading the forums but i had me fun on the darknet, lost about 3months n a few grand when i first found silk road lmao

u still in england mate?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i like reading the forums but i had me fun on the darknet, lost about 3months n a few grand when i first found silk road lmao
> 
> u still in england mate?


Aye it can be bad news if ye get carried away lol, that's my m8s problem. No m8 I'm not long home there, back out on Sunday tho


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye it can be bad news if ye get carried away lol, that's my m8s problem. No m8 I'm not long home there, back out on Sunday tho


your mate was a monster hg some of his orders where niiiiiice he wasnt fucking about, i still had better stats tho lolol

where you of to sun then hg back over here?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> your mate was a monster hg some of his orders where niiiiiice he wasnt fucking about, i still had better stats tho lolol
> 
> where you of to sun then hg back over here?


Lol, aye u liked ur cocktails lol

Aye back over there, think Huddersfield maybe


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

My m8 got carried away trying to make money on it selling the pills and shit that's what got him busted


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

U ever find out how u got the knock anyway m8?


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, aye u liked ur cocktails lol
> 
> Aye back over there, think Huddersfield maybe


those where the days mate lol fuck i was on some cocktails back then, i was abit messed up, drugs are bad lol 



Hydrogrow123 said:


> My m8 got carried away trying to make money on it selling the pills and shit that's what got him busted


yeah the class A's thats what get the feds interested, they where some banging pills tho hg lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U ever find out how u got the knock anyway m8?


yeah mate i know but it aint for a public forum imo geezer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> WELCOME TO THE NEW UkSA GROWERS THREAD


Fuck america!


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

sae you had the ump recently? u dont usually haze but you been on it! lolol last few days?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate i know but it aint for a public forum imo geezer.


Aye them pills where great, I will be having some more cos I can't see them sites going away, maybe for a while but they'll always come back

Its always good to know tho how it happened, we have our suspicions who it was that got my m8 busted but don't know for sure, 2 possible candidates lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye them pills where great, I will be having some more cos I can't see them sites going away, maybe for a while but they'll always come back
> 
> Its always good to know tho how it happened, we have our suspicions who it was that got my m8 busted but don't know for sure, 2 possible candidates lol


the sites will always be there hg, they found silk road 1 had sales of 1.2 BILLION! in 3 years, that serious money, im very tempted to have a go at agora has been around a while now, start small only selling grams get a good rep, then go to FE only so you never got that worry of losing all ya escrow money.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the sites will always be there hg, they found silk road 1 had sales of 1.2 BILLION! in 3 years, that serious money, im very tempted to have a go at agora has been around a while now, start small only selling grams get a good rep, then go to FE only so you never got that worry of losing all ya escrow money.


Haha u still thinking of being a vendor?? Fuck that shit, I just love it for my own use, I'd be too busy to keep the parcels posted anyway

There is money to be made at it tho..


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haha u still thinking of being a vendor?? Fuck that shit, I just love it for my own use, I'd be too busy to keep the parcels posted anyway
> 
> There is money to be made at it tho..


yeah mate, serious money with good weed n a good service which although is very time consuming it aint hard, you can get rid of a shitload at good prices.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

My kittens, just over 3 weeks old now, all eyes open and ears up,


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2014)

Girl scout cookies stands about 30 inches still in full veg should hit 4 or 5 feet by harvest.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

i dont like cats that much more of a dog man meself, but they do look nice u keeping em gboy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dont like cats that much more of a dog man meself, but they do look nice u keeping em gboy?


Lol chers mate, no I aint keeping any, both are going to friends tho so I know they will be looked after, I dont need anymore pets fuck I got 3 cats, 2 dogs, 3 kids and a wife, its like a fucking zoo in here lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol chers mate, no I aint keeping any, both are going to friends tho so I know they will be looked after, I dont need anymore pets fuck I got 3 cats, 2 dogs, 3 kids and a wife, its like a fucking zoo in here lmao


lmao i can just imagine, hows the work coming on mate? u enjoying it?

i see you boys had a good result tonight lololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao i can just imagine, hows the work coming on mate? u enjoying it?


Loving it mate, its the best feeling in the world being back at work after a long time out, im not even minding the long hours in the kitchen, just glad to be out and earning properly again


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haha u still thinking of being a vendor?? Fuck that shit, I just love it for my own use, I'd be too busy to keep the parcels posted anyway
> 
> There is money to be made at it tho..


Love a good ponder on there . Makes my eyes light up .


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Loving it mate, its the best feeling in the world being back at work after a long time out, im not even minding the long hours in the kitchen, just glad to be out and earning properly again


fucking good on ya mate, am happy for ya.


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Love a good ponder on there . Makes my eyes light up .


howdy rolla hows ya doing? grow looked nice, still dont fink the exo is a plant that likes that scrogging is it called?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i see you boys had a good result tonight lololol


FUCK U CUNTO, im not even discussing that atrocious shite tonight lol


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> FUCK U CUNTO, im not even discussing that atrocious shite tonight lol


sorry i couldnt resist lol what the fek happend there???


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sorry i couldnt resist lol what the fek happend there???


There is loads of excuse mate but truth is the team simply played shit and werent gd enough, im disgusted at how bad we played 2nite


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> There is loads of excuse mate but truth is the team simply played shit and werent gd enough, im disgusted at how bad we played 2nite


4-1 i dont think ya coming back from that, will you still go into the other euro cup?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 4-1 i dont think ya coming back from that, will you still go into the other euro cup?


Im not sure, I think we still go knto europa league if we get knocked out this eatly cos we made the champs keague last 16 last season


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

i wont some lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 30, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy rolla hows ya doing? grow looked nice, still dont fink the exo is a plant that likes that scrogging is it called?


Not bad mate , still kicking still growing . How are you? Ain't seen you about in a while . Still planting ? We shall see Rambo . Got 6 power Africa in sprout 6/6 germ . Looking good . Question too lads . Anybody fancy taking 5 blueberry off me if I can come up with a way of sending them they 6-8 inches tall ? 

All I ask is a cut is taken of each & passed back to me if good of course . MIGHT BE MALE. let me know .


----------



## rambo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Not bad mate , still kicking still growing . How are you? Ain't seen you about in a while . Still planting ? We shall see Rambo . Got 6 power Africa in sprout 6/6 germ . Looking good . Question too lads . Anybody fancy taking 5 blueberry off me if I can come up with a way of sending them they 6-8 inches tall ?
> 
> All I ask is a cut is taken of each & passed back to me if good of course . MIGHT BE MALE. let me know .


power africa? i think they would be nice in a scrog, im alrite rolla same old shit different day n all that jazz lol

im still at it of course, had enough of exo tho yeah it sells easy but wana grow something else, think super silver haze or mango haze from mr nice.


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 30, 2014)

First run of the exo last grow . People loved it . It's that stink it has . Just pure reeeeeeeks . I'd sold it before people even opened the bag . Soo it deserved a good grow out I'll keep it for a bit . The power Africa will have the scrog treatment mate . Also got the phsyco back in the garden . 

Want to grow the super silver haze but I'll wait until I got a bigger space . 3 pack grow ad least to find that special one .


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 31, 2014)

This place died?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Whoop woop agora lol no word of a lie lads I just logged in there n i only had 42e last time n now I've 142 either people that used my reference code bought a shit load or some sort of an error occurred
..any ideas? I know it wasn't there b4 cuz oi was off 75e for the 50g of hash n that's still in my personal offline wallet (still there)
Gonna order that hash today so. Gonna go back through my shit on agora n see if anyone actually bought enough for me to get a 100e cut but you only get like 10% or something like that


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> First run of the exo last grow . People loved it . It's that stink it has . Just pure reeeeeeeks . I'd sold it before people even opened the bag . Soo it deserved a good grow out I'll keep it for a bit . The power Africa will have the scrog treatment mate . Also got the phsyco back in the garden .
> 
> Want to grow the super silver haze but I'll wait until I got a bigger space . 3 pack grow ad least to find that special one .


lol if you think that stinks wait till you try the gringo lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 31, 2014)

How do you get money back ? 
I have a ton to spend on bitcoin later so might grab a gram of special  



[email protected] said:


> Whoop woop agora lol no word of a lie lads I just logged in there n i only had 42e last time n now I've 142 either people that used my reference code bought a shit load or some sort of an error occurred
> ..any ideas? I know it wasn't there b4 cuz oi was off 75e for the 50g of hash n that's still in my personal offline wallet (still there)
> Gonna order that hash today so. Gonna go back through my shit on agora n see if anyone actually bought enough for me to get a 100e cut but you only get like 10% or something like that


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning cunts btw lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

Anybody getting a few oz from Canada ? Chances of interception ?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

Sae let me know when your banging them
Out ? .

Nobody wants these blueberry then ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Sae let me know when your banging them
> Out ? .
> 
> Nobody wants these blueberry then ?


will do mate and ive been saying since you received em i wanted a blueberry lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> How do you get money back ?
> I have a ton to spend on bitcoin later so might grab a gram of special


Was another fag order I did for a friend, he didn't have it in stock so refunded it lol if anyones buying fags get it from Shopagent, even after Fe he did a 100% discount! If u share ur referral code with someone everything they buy on agora u get a tidy cut n more if ur a vendor. I've made about 30-40 e already from it...free drugs woop woop lol 
Go for it man try hashishin for price wise he's Spanish n uses Mbb


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Anybody getting a few oz from Canada ? Chances of interception ?


I have a mate that orders ounces a week from either America with 100%. Read up on the success rate to the uk via forums but I'd say it's safer than say ordering from Africa or holland..what vendor are you thinking of using?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

gonna be keeping an eye out for a very very very cheap veg tent/clone station n try out that cheap China man 135w led I have n I've a few 42 w cfls. So something like this..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> gonna be keeping an eye out for a very very very cheap veg tent/clone station n try out that cheap China man 135w led I have n I've a few 42 w cfls. So something like this..


How big a clone tent u wanting mate? I got a nice small one that I aint using just now, but its only a small 40x40x140.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

For all us frequent drinkers, heres a novel way to get away with boozing while walking up the street. 
I really gotta try this sometime lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How big a clone tent u wanting mate? I got a nice small one that I aint using just now, but its only a small 40x40x140.


How much u lookin for mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> For all us frequent drinkers, heres a novel way to get away with boozing while walking up the street.
> I really gotta try this sometime lol
> View attachment 3217485


can you fit a stellar can in a large mcwrongalds drink is the question?!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How much u lookin for mate?


If u want it say £30 for the tent and u cover postage. ?


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I have a mate that orders ounces a week from either America with 100%. Read up on the success rate to the uk via forums but I'd say it's safer than say ordering from Africa or holland..what vendor are you thinking of using?


Which forum mate all pritty slow the ones I go on . Dr greenthumb I was looking at last night .


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you want them sae ?


Saerimmner said:


> will do mate and ive been saying since you received em i wanted a blueberry lol


want


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can you fit a stellar can in a large mcwrongalds drink is the question?!


Not sure but I do intend on finding out


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

That was on cannabis road too .


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> For all us frequent drinkers, heres a novel way to get away with boozing while walking up the street.
> I really gotta try this sometime lol
> View attachment 3217485


gonna have to try this one ahaa


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Which forum mate all pritty slow the ones I go on . Dr greenthumb I was looking at last night .


Depends what market you're using... Here's agoras 

http://lacbzxobeprssrfx.onion


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Lucky git relax lol was it a refund off ya fags? Aye rolla I've got a 250 hps full kit u can have..£25?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lucky git relax lol was it a refund off ya fags? Aye rolla I've got a 250 hps full kit u can have..£25?


Yeah turned out it was a refund for another order I did for a mate, fags were out of stock....not giving up on the fags yet since its 100% refund (excluding postage of course)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Aye not.bad that mate might as well order some drugs now ain't ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye not.bad that mate might as well order some drugs now ain't ya


You can bet your ass I am lol gonna get 50g of that hash i dont shut up about later on today fuckin need the money tbh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Do you want them sae ?
> 
> want



wat bb is it rolla?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Great, hash fellas on holidays lol fuckin drug dealers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Is euro supply on there? He got some great hash mate...the Pakistani is my fave on there fookin love the stuff...afghan black supposed to be good as well but never tried that one


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

He's gone but that alias rambo was on about euro something is there but limited stock. Check out hashishin he's also got a premium version of that hash imma get its about 2 times the price but would be a nice persi I just want that hash to sell. Costs 120 for 50g I sell it @ 10e a gram bish bash bosh profit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Aye not a bad deal that mate as long as the quality is there you won't have a problem getting rid


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

Ic it's an f2 from eskobar Santa Maria x dj short blueberry . ( blue Santa ) had a guy send me some f2s he created sapposed to be some of the finest blueberry he's ever had . Just haven't got the room at the moment .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I'll be selling it at what soap bar goes for 35e an 8th but if it's good it's selling for 50e an 8th either way it will sell solely on the fact it's paki black n not soap bar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is a high res pic of the delicious hash..

:https://anonfiles.com/file/b302d9a1c2462cea81b85605194b846d


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> This place died?


has now ur here lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol if you think that stinks wait till you try the gringo lol


u actually tried the finished product mate?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Anybody getting a few oz from Canada ? Chances of interception ?


dont need canada ask z


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeh does look nice like...I'll sample it for you if ya like lol just a few gram will do


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dont need canada ask z


 I have asked zed he totally ignored my last request lololol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3217484


a classic gaz lol to true an all


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> gonna be keeping an eye out for a very very very cheap veg tent/clone station n try out that cheap China man 135w led I have n I've a few 42 w cfls. So something like this..


i love my bud box veg, it is the quickest to put up and is strong enuf


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a high res pic of the delicious hash..
> 
> :https://anonfiles.com/file/b302d9a1c2462cea81b85605194b846d


thatlooks f awful, what they got in it makes it bend like that, condensed milk and plastic prolly


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> I have asked zed he totally ignored my last request lololol


?????????????, i replied to you on 23 april, read ur post, dont worry man its all good now, u needed a psycho cut? and i was struggling with psycho...did u want some g too?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

oral?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/crime/cannabis-plants-estimated-street-value-3942579


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol, good money to be made off the hash zeddd, if its not good i wont smoke it but imma sell it either way profits 2 nice...well I'll sell it till I crop


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


As close as u can get to the Germans idea of a perfect monkey lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i love my bud box veg, it is the quickest to put up and is strong enuf


I'll be getting garys off him but I'll keep an eye on ebays tents n see if any goes to auction.I've saved a fair few bob going to auction for growing gear


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Just booked the van £76 for 2 days might try and do a removal or something as well make it earn its money lol...robbin cunts and that was the cheapest out of 5 diff firms


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it you relax who's setting IP a lil tent? Hit me up if u want a 250 kit ballast bulb reflector


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

That white monkey looks sooo fuckin weird lol actually its a spit of ic3 lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)

dog porn for you sick fuckers.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

A usual sight in the glasgow strip club scene lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u actually tried the finished product mate?


yeah it swings around every few months down here, cracking smoke


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> gonna be keeping an eye out for a very very very cheap veg tent/clone station n try out that cheap China man 135w led I have n I've a few 42 w cfls. So something like this..


have a look on the 3ch website as my mate just got one from there quite cheap 80x80x160 i think


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 31, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Do you want them sae ?
> 
> want


 how many you got n are they seeds or cuts?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

Top o the morn to you needledicked pooftas!!!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

here, a little _humour_ for you jackoffs...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

So lads where do u lot keep your bicoin safe? What online wallet do u use...mine are just sat in me wallet on localbitcoin


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So lads where do u lot keep your bicoin safe? What online wallet do u use...mine are just sat in me wallet on localbitcoin


They've been around ages so I'd say there safe enough, all depends how long ur looking to keep them, if ur just goina be spending them I'd keep them there


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is it you relax who's setting IP a lil tent? Hit me up if u want a 250 kit ballast bulb reflector


I've a shitty 130w ufo led n some cfls I'm going to try out again not sure on the chink led but the cfls will do the job.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

[QUOTE="Hydrogrow123, post: 10749576, member: 72They've been around ages so I'd say there safe enough, all depends how long ur looking to keep them, if ur just goina be spending them I'd keep them there[/QUOTE]

Yeh they seem safe enough like with the 2 step authentication bollocks an all but I'm looking to hoard em lol wanna see what happens to the price of em in a few years


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE="Hydrogrow123, post: 10749576, member: 72They've been around ages so I'd say there safe enough, all depends how long ur looking to keep them, if ur just goina be spending them I'd keep them there


Yeh they seem safe enough like with the 2 step authentication bollocks an all but I'm looking to hoard em lol wanna see what happens to the price of em in a few years[/QUOTE]

I don't think u could say anywer is safe then if keepin them for that time lol, fuck knows m8, if they increased a shitload any site could be likely to steal them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Fuck might just keep em in there...had a gander at other wallets but there's loads of em don't know what to go for man ahhh feck it....proper liking this super soil zedd plants are healthy as growing nicely on nothing but water..its great

Lol don't say that just makes me wanna spend em on naughty stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So lads where do u lot keep your bicoin safe? What online wallet do u use...mine are just sat in me wallet on localbitcoin


I've a wallet on my phone mate infact I do all my black market dealing on my phone from buying the coins to the drugs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah if ur hoarding keep em on an external hard drive


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeh Yeh sort of with ya on that mate u can print them off as well can't ya....Rambo mentioned it to me the other day and now u can't stop thinking about it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Did u buy em the last week or so? Fucking coins in my wallet dropped from 82e or so to 76 euro atm! Pissed right off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol no I bought it on Monday £345....theyve dropped and now slowly rising again...up n down like a whores drawers


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww man sucks lol they really dropped hahaha oh well lol yeah saw there they jumped 3.5% in the last 20...u got ur bitcoin apps I'm assuming Iol I get random updates..pretty interesting tbh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Ic3 Skype shit lips


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

E="[email protected], post: 10749691, member: 741874"]Aww man sucks lol they really dropped hahaha oh well lol yeah saw there they jumped 3.5% in the last 20...u got ur bitcoin apps I'm assuming Iol I get random updates..pretty interesting tbh[/QUOTE]

No i just go online and check various sites to see prices n shit...it is interesting some of it I don't get like lol but I'm getting there.....slowly


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck might just keep em in there...had a gander at other wallets but there's loads of em don't know what to go for man ahhh feck it....proper liking this super soil zedd plants are healthy as growing nicely on nothing but water..its great
> 
> Lol don't say that just makes me wanna spend em on naughty stuff


likin the zoil mate lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be getting garys off him but I'll keep an eye on ebays tents n see if any goes to auction.I've saved a fair few bob going to auction for growing gear


dont fanny about get set up soon as whatevva the cost and yield from the cunt ime


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Hahaha zoil sounds like a baddy off star wars or something lol Yeh its bostin mate eager to see how it deals with flower power ya get me breadbin


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha zoil sounds like a baddy off star wars or something lol Yeh its bostin mate eager to see how it deals with flower power ya get me breadbin


watch the leaves mate, everyones set runs the plants at differing metabolic rates so watch out for early signs and give em biobizz grow only even in flower with the zoil ime


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

i got an ammended versionof the zoil recipe that i ll give out when the nation raping marxist amerikans fuk off or join a militia and wake up


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

First zlh and now we've got zoil lol,,,what next?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i got an ammended versionof the zoil recipe that i ll give out when the nation raping marxist amerikans fuk off or join a militia and wake up


That little prick mightymicks videos he posted earlier got deleted after I reported them as spam lmao......so much for there mod friends eh.....cunts full of shit


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> First zlh and now we've got zoil lol,,,what next?


who knows mate ....lolooll


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That little prick mightymicks videos he posted earlier got deleted after I reported them as spam lmao......so much for there mod friends eh.....cunts full of shit


full of it, imagine a bunch of them meeting all of us in a boozer...theyd shit their knickers


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> who knows mate ....lolooll


U goin all fancy branding and shit, big bags of zoil with a big Z on the front....I think they'll go for it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Fuckers were on the irish thread bud I'd blocked em so didn't see,just looked like ghost lost the plot till I made the connection lol

You should look into selling ur soil to local hydro stores! Zoil is a sweet name man...seriously!

If ur selling to an American market jazz it up n put shit on it like GMO free and organic lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U goin all fancy branding and shit, big bags of zoil with a big Z on the front....I think they'll go for it


yeah man i branded the mbb for ice lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeh man all the exo are loving it and the haze but the bill not so sure lol nice n green no burning just looks like I over did it on the bat shit obv not as hungry as ode exo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man all the exo are loving it and the haze but the bill not so sure lol nice n green no burning just looks like I over did it on the bat shit obv not as hungry as ode exo


yeah the mix is too much for non clone onlys, cept the lemon and lime jone needed extra but the buds were fat


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

shawny i remember thinkin u put a lot of ewc in urs, it needs a shit ton of perlite to aerate it and u dont like perlite...?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckers were on the irish thread bud I'd blocked em so didn't see,just looked like ghost lost the plot till I made the connection lol
> 
> You should look into selling ur soil to local hydro stores! Zoil is a sweet name man...seriously!
> 
> If ur selling to an American market jazz it up n put shit on it like GMO free and organic lol


lol went out with a bird who reckoned she designed a famous corporate logo for an oil company and was a fruit bat like u


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm glad I remind you of past partners lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad I remind you of past partners lol


same energy man but u dont believe that hippy shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That little prick mightymicks videos he posted earlier got deleted after I reported them as spam lmao......so much for there mod friends eh.....cunts full of shit


We don't think highly of rats in America!!! I just reported you for being a snitch!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you zeddd.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

[E="zeddd, post: 10749920, member: 722065"]shawny i remember thinkin u put a lot of ewc in urs, it needs a shit ton of perlite to aerate it and u dont like perlite...?[/QUOTE]

I used 20 litres of ewc into 150 soil and coco still got another 20 ltr of ewc didn't use the other bag....Yeh I've added extra perlite to the mix works well in soil from what I can see.....don't like it in coco at all it doesn't need it


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm glad I remind you of past partners lol


seriously tho i was doing a degree in biotechnology in the 80s


mr sunshine said:


> We don't think highly of rats in America!!! I just reported you for being a snitch!!


u seriously dont know this thread, the mods are banned from this thread by the owner except sunni who is understanding and occasional


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> We don't think highly of rats in America!!! I just reported you for being a snitch!!


We don't think highly of u in the uk.....I'd sell my granny to get rid of u


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol I'm just playing zed I don't care if you guys rat I'm just fucking around with you bastards...admit it guys u like me like a fat kid loves cake!! So it's like the wild wild west in here.. no mods no rules.. I can really get used to this!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We don't think highly of u in the uk.....I'd sell my granny to get rid of u


i did


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Exo day 52


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We don't think highly of u in the uk.....I'd sell my granny to get rid of u


 Sold.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dog day 52


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol I'm just playing zed I don't care if you guys rat I'm just fucking around with you bastards...admit it guys u like me like a fat kid loves cake!! So it's like the wild wild west in here.. no mods no rules.. I can really get used to this!!


sunshine mate , look there is such a thing as personal responsibility, without it we can not have anarchy our natural state, so with freedom comes responsibility and if u want to interact with real humans on this thread then drop the phoney hard man act, u got so much dope stashed tells me u dont smoke much, ur posts tell me the same


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> We don't think highly of u in the uk.....I'd sell my granny to get rid of u


How much? I got a question for you buddy...u guys tolerate snitching in the uk? In America only pussys snitch.. is that not how it works in the uk?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jakes dream day 52


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i did


I've still got her Z !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sunshine mate , look there is such a thing as personal responsibility, without it we can not have anarchy our natural state, so with freedom comes responsibility and if u want to interact with real humans on this thread then drop the phoney hard man act, u got so much dope stashed tells me u dont smoke much, ur posts tell me the same


I smoke about an ounce of weed and about a half ounce of bubble hash a week...I have a lot of weed because I grow 10 to 15 lbs of outdoor a year for my personal use..and I try to get 2 indoor grows in every year.. it's all personal use..for me and my family and my friends...your cool zed u all are just such wankers the lot of you...I dropped the fun days ago zed I really must have left an impression every time I come in here my name or my little bird is mentioned. ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Big buds on that Jake Gaz nice sativa that I love the way sativas grow then when u thinkbuds have filled out they fill out a shit load more lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I smoke about an ounce of weed and about a half ounce of bubble hash a week...I have a lot of weed because I grow 10 to 15 lbs of outdoor a year for my personal use..and I try to get 2 indoor grows in every year.. it's all personal use..for me and my family and my friends...your cool zed u all are just such wankers the lot of you...I dropped the fun days ago zed I really must have left an impression every time I come in here my name or my little bird is mentioned. ...


u need quality then mate, ur obv smokin gash bushweed, and we all know u want the "original uk cheese" lol, and we got the real deal mate will piss on anything u got, psychosis uk clone only....u have know idea, u smoke a tenth of what u claim in psycho and u will be a very fuked up person cos its well named .....yaetmeblad?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Big buds on that Jake Gaz nice sativa that I love the way sativas grow then when u thinkbuds have filled out they fill out a shit load more lol


Yeah mate the buds are huge on jake, im chopping exo middle of nxt week 8 and a half weeks total then leaving the jake and dog another week or so,


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That little prick mightymicks videos he posted earlier got deleted after I reported them as spam lmao......so much for there mod friends eh.....cunts full of shit


Fuck, you dont like filthy, rich, and catflap??


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u need quality then mate, ur obv smokin gash bushweed, and we all know u want the "original uk cheese" lol, and we got the real deal mate will piss on anything u got, psychosis uk clone only....u have know idea, u smoke a tenth of what u claim in psycho and u will be a very fuked up person cos its well named .....yaetmeblad?


blah, blah, blah, are you really going on about UK quality, the fuck are you on....besides, theres top shelf fire everywhere....

California weed over all tho. You blokes need to get off that island for a bit and see the world some.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> blah, blah, blah, are you really going on about UK quality, the fuck are you on....besides, theres top shelf fire everywhere....
> 
> California weed over all tho. You blokes need to get off that island for a bit and see the world some.


u aint smoked psycho....end of


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 31, 2014)

That's cool that mods stay out of here. I don't like authority either. I was wondering how you fuckers are getting away with talking about selling. They shut that shit down in other forums.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate the buds are huge on jake, im chopping exo middle of nxt week 8 and a half weeks total then leaving the jake and dog another week or so,


Bet u cant wait can ya mate...bit a homegrown like canna beat it....I bet that Jakes got a good few weeks left on her them sats go forever man...just been and checked on mine and there about 15" tall now and starting to fill out another 3 week veg and its pistol whippin dippin and flippin time yagetmeblad


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's cool that mods stay out of here. I don't like authority either. I was wondering how you fuckers are getting away with talking about selling. They shut that shit down in other forums.


they most certainly dont stay out of here they just dont post and let shit evolve like the very smart b they r


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u aint smoked psycho....end of


ha, the day an indica is the be all of weed im folding up shop...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

^^^^^^haha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> ha, the day an indica is the be all of weed im folding up shop...


 well all the clone only strains can be reduced to such mediocrity, u need to smoke it and u will see it is the next level


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well all the clone only strains can be reduced to such mediocrity, u need to smoke it and u will see it is the next level


you do realize anything you brits got pretty much came from the dutch or the US right?

but Im not knockin it mate, its just a stretch of the old imagination to tell someone from California that you have got the best of it all

youre bloody mad


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> you do realize anything you brits got pretty much came from the dutch or the US right


no you stupid cunt cannabis is not indigenous to Dam square and as for US u rape kill bomb and murder so u can fuk off


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't matter where it came from the UK's got it....boom


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no you stupid cunt cannabis is not indigenous to Dam square and as for US u rape kill bomb and murder so u can fuk off


not indigenous, but bred and refined, you fuckin gypo...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't matter where it came from the UK's got it....boom


that chick in your AV has got it, UK has fuck all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol she'd get it I know that fucker...listen UK has its diamonds and so does the u.s now its that cookies and that y I wanna try


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no you stupid cunt cannabis is not indigenous to Dam square and as for US u rape kill bomb and murder so u can fuk off


Yes sir so watch your asshole and your backs..When us yanks are in town!!I will have updates on my plants every 2 days with harvest pics and total [email protected] check out this frost on these very immature plants..u can grow good weed outside.. u should try it I'm sure you can produce some nice stuff your a decent enough grower!![/QUOTE]


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol she'd get it I know that fucker...listen UK has its diamonds and so does the u.s now its that cookies and that y I wanna try


neighbors got it going outdoors this year ive heard its good, but i dont get into what other folks say, a lot of strains sitting at mid 20's for THC percentage, nothing new in the western US


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

Cali is where is where all these strains originated from, the land race strains. Back in the 60's hippies from the US/CA traveled the world to get the finest land race strains and brought the beans back to northern the Cali other wise known as the emerald triangle for all the cannabis that is produced there. The dutch got all there original strains from the US and so did the UK. Just read a book about the hippy mafia or anything related to it. And with the US having 33 medical mj states including the capitol Washington D.C. and two recreational states we our far ahead of the rest of world and put new strains on a daily basis strains you haven't heard of and won't have over your way for years. We have Cali, Oregon, Washington, Colorado, Michigan, Alaska etc with the majority of new strains coming out of the west coast and Colorado. I recent'y picked up some 1 eyed Jamaican and I know you have never heard of that strain.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

Takin the piss out of em now....

but you got most of it right mdjenks.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes sir so watch your asshole and your backs..When us yanks are in town!!I will have updates on my plants every 2 days with harvest pics and total [email protected] check out this frost on these very immature plants..u can grow good weed outside.. u should try it I'm sure you can produce some nice stuff your a decent enough grower!!


View attachment 3217778[/QUOTE]
if I wanna see propper outdoor grown im gonna check Hemlock


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not trying to start a fight I have read and researched for over a decade about the subject of cannabis, strains and breeding.

If the UK can only claim cheese as there golden ticket thats sad, its good very good but the US has thousands of great strains. Where do you think OG Kush comes from, GreenCrack, Girl Scout Cookies, Alien OG, Grape Stomper, Goji OG, Chernobyl, Jilly Bean, Diesel, ChemDawg, Mack Truck, Meltdown, Cali Orange, etc the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

1 eyed Jamaican even sounds shit lmao.....typical my dicks bigger than yours laughable bullshit....why u even here with your verbal diarrhea???


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Cali is where is where all these strains originated from, the land race strains. Back in the 60's hippies from the US/CA traveled the world to get the finest land race strains and brought the beans back to northern the Cali other wise known as the emerald triangle for all the cannabis that is produced there. The dutch got all there original strains from the US and so did the UK. Just read a book about the hippy mafia or anything related to it. And with the US having 33 medical mj states including the capitol Washington D.C. and two recreational states we our far ahead of the rest of world and put new strains on a daily basis strains you haven't heard of and won't have over your way for years. We have Cali, Oregon, Washington, Colorado, Michigan, Alaska etc with the majority of new strains coming out of the west coast and Colorado. I recent'y picked up some 1 eyed Jamaican and I know you have never heard of that strain.


cummon man u cant post that bs here, cannabis indica came from the indus, fukin hippies lol


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3217778


if I wanna see propper outdoor grown im gonna check Hemlock[/QUOTE]

Go on youtube and look up the emerald triangle in cali like Mendocino County, Humboldt County, and I can't forget the other county and then you will see probably the most amazing outdoor grows in the world.


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

you all wish you were british and had a queen don't you?, the jealousy is real......

newer is not always better you may like to know. i'm glad somebody decided to keep things that still have some actual identity instead of all these polyhybrids they are coming out with today, grow out a ten pack and get ten different plants, fun for some but the chances of getting a true keeper from a pack of seeds in this day and age are very very slim in my opinion.

enjoy your 4 oz outdoor plants sunshine, they are pathetic

and mendo county is full of inbreds just like half of murka really............


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 1 eyed Jamaican even sounds shit lmao.....typical my dicks bigger than yours laughable bullshit....why u even here with your verbal diarrhea???


Its laughable because of the name? I'm not trying to start a fight, I mean come on "cheese" now thats laughable. I'm not trying to compare dick size but the UK has nothing on the US and neither does any other country, maybe back in the day but not now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

All we have is cheese lmao you know nothing boy...even if that was all we had you still canna produce that quality everything g made in america is pure toss!!! FACT


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

says it all really, your shitty water means you have to use ro and it takes out all the flavour!!!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight...


you should leave now then, thats all these wank monkeys like to do...

but dont take em seriously, if theyre giving you shit it means they like you!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

No the names not laughable your attitude is we got shit that u haven't bollocks lol everyone's got something the next man hasn't


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> says it all really, your shitty water means you have to use ro and it takes out all the flavour!!!



everyone knows the best cheese comes from california


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

man i nearly laughed for a second, let me go and have a joint then think about what you just said


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> everyone knows the best cheese comes from california


cock cheese u spunk monkey


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

aiyo, are you looking, i can send you a gallon or two fro you and your boys, straight from my tip

spray it on that clone only stuff you grow and maybe put some more cali genetics in there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

What u gonna scrape it all off your dads teeth?


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> everyone knows the best cheese comes from california



nah


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

ha, that was funny

but no, for you lads ill make an extra special fresh batch


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

That's not the only UK clone lol


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Lads watch channel 4 "kids with guns" only in America do they let kids have fuckin guns lol 
....as ice says 
That is all lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's not all the uk clone online lol
> 
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459


lol, most of those are cuts from US crosses


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lads watch channel 4 "kids with guns" only in America do they let kids have fuckin guns lol
> ....as ice says
> That is all lol


3000 kids "accidentally" killed by guns every year


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Lil girl "I aim for the head alot" lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lads watch channel 4 "kids with guns" only in America do they let kids have fuckin guns lol
> ....as ice says
> That is all lol





Hydrogrow123 said:


> 3000 kids "accidentally" killed by guns every year


American population control is all....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Some fucked up shit....smith n Wesson for Christmas lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

See her lil pink shotgun...what da fuk!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> American population control is all....


They need to control it a bit more then cos them numbers ain't fuckin high enough lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

You know her dad still bathes her don't ya the sick fuck


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

Always remember the 4 safety rules, so can u name them "ugghh I haven't done them in a long time".... Dumb fuck!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What u gonna scrape it all off your dads teeth?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You know her dad still bathes her don't ya the sick fuck


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not saying the UK, Spain, Canada, or the Netherlands don't have some great strains I'm just saying the US has far more high grade home grown hybrids than another country. With 33 states having medical mj and two states having recreational its just the way it is. To say the US has nothing good you are out of your mind, do some research.

I never said cheese was the UK's clone only strain, its lineage is all landrace strains which is probably a strain in the states but with a different name.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

I dont get it, they got you brits so fooled, youve given up your guns!!

Aiyo, how you planning on keeping the UK free when the pakis take over?? LMAO!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I'm not saying the UK, Spain, Canada, or the Netherlands don't have some great strains I'm just saying the US has far more high grade home grown hybrids than another country. With 33 states having medical mj and two states having recreational its just the way it is. To say the US has nothing good you are out of your mind, do some research.
> 
> I never said cheese was the UK's clone only strain, its lineage is all landrace strains which is probably a strain in the states but with a different name.



considering half the usa is legally growing and the states is like a gzillion miles wide, wat the fuk u expect? mong, strain per mile the uk has more

nuff said really


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Guns don't keep pakis out they're like ants sacrifice to keep pushing forward


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Guns don't keep pakis out they're like ants sacrifice to keep pushing forward


but do you think theyve given up their guns like most of you...

of course it isnt keeping them out, shite, theyre already there, but when they eventually take over, then what? ask them politely to leave?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Wtf are you on about now lmao even with guns you yanks are all faggots your troops are shite shiter than shite even and couldnt fight their way out of a wet paper bag now fuckin do 1 you complete and utter twat!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

@IC3M4L3: ah its ok, we have thousands of more hybrids than the UK, Canada, Spain and the Dutch combined.

Go on any seed bank and you will see. Banks like barneys, greenhouse, nirvana are looked down upon by serious growers here because we know our shit and have way better genetics but you wouldn't know that.

Just to name a few try: Gage Green Genetics, Bodhi Seeds, 303 seeds, TGA Subcool, Jaws, SinCity Seeds. Like I said just to name a few plus the many that are not even on any seed banks.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf are you on about now lmao even with guns you yanks are all faggots your troops are shite shiter than shite even and couldnt fight their way out of a wet paper bag now fuckin do 1 you complete and utter twat!!!


Friendly fire, that show there fuckin stupidity....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3217778


if I wanna see propper outdoor grown im gonna check Hemlock[/QUOTE]
If you want to learn about proper outdoor talk to garden boss!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Hillbilly inbred dumb fucks


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

Why did all the talk about guns come up? I live in San Francisco so I know of no inbred hillbillies myself.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hillbilly inbred dumb fucks


comin from a long line of sister fuckers this must be a compliment, you fucks are from an island for goddsakes....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Why did all the talk about guns come up? I live in San Francisco so I know of no inbred hillbillies myself.


You slid out of one in a mcdonalds toilet


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf are you on about now lmao even with guns you yanks are all faggots your troops are shite shiter than shite even and couldnt fight their way out of a wet paper bag now fuckin do 1 you complete and utter twat!!!


And who pulled your country out of destruction in WWII? I'm against war especially the Iraq war and I don't agree with my countries foreign policy and I served 12 years and did 3 tours in the middle east.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf are you on about now lmao even with guns you yanks are all faggots your troops are shite shiter than shite even and couldnt fight their way out of a wet paper bag now fuckin do 1 you complete and utter twat!!!


Ok that's a fucking stupid statement. What happened when we dumped your shitty tea in the harbor? We kicked your ass. What happened when Germany was beating your ass twice? We saved you. Maybe you have America confused with the French, they are pussies not America. We run the world, better ask some body fool.


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

san francisco, home of the home- less, oh and more than your fair share of liberals and fags.

ww2 you didn't have much choice really, america knew they were being dragged in regardless, might have well joined in when they did or it would have been even harder. i have respect for all veterans even those in the un popular wars, your still murdering cunts though


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Ok that's a fucking stupid statement. What happened when we dumped your shitty tea in the harbor? We kicked your ass. What happened when Germany was beating your ass twice? We saved you. Maybe you have America confused with the French, they are pussies not America. We run the world, better ask some body fool.


the invention of guerilla warfare and under hand tactics, yep thank the yanks. that was the beginning of the end for honour in the battlefield.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> the invention of guerilla warfare and under hand tactics, yep thank the yanks. that was the beginning of the end for honour in the battlefield.


also the end of standing around waiting for someone to shoot them like a fucking pogue...

not surprised you'd consider being an idiot an honor


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Time for a joint of some nive squidgy bubble topped with exo and that's me done....fair play jenks hats off like

Too late for this bollocks why are yanks so fucking arrogant


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

it's mid afternoon for these fucks, just getting warmed up when we are ready for bed, enjoy your sack shawn, gonna have a kush one to knock me out, might put some hash in mine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's mid afternoon for these fucks, just getting warmed up when we are ready for bed, enjoy your sack shawn, gonna have a kush one to knock me out, might put some hash in mine



gifted all my hash out, not my ting/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeh fire that shit up mate I'm gonna throw some worms in make it real creamy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahem lightweight ahem


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

ice, you give it away or you sold it lol. not made bubble in a while

mine is just dry sift pressed out, nice and fluffy and melty though, my fav kind of hash becuase it's so stable and versatile, there isn't much you cant do with it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

I love bubble think its amazing how you can turn shit into "the shit" lol....I like the look of those electric tumblers you can get all different mesh sizes as well


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

the electric tumbler suits lazy fucks like me, bubble is a pain i nthe arse sometimes, not as bad as bho like but you put the shit in you pocket it turns to jelly lol. a chunk of keif is durable as fuck 

going for a smoke in the garden, full joint with hash, may be some time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeh bubble can be a pain in the arse.like the washer helps a lot tho lol cuts out the hard work....I'm half way thru mine and beds calling me already think I'll be crawling up the apple n pears tonight


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2014)

im done, night all. 
don't be falling asleep on the couch now bizzle


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not arrogant at all nor am I gay I have a wife. I have no problems with gays and find it offensive and immature for you to refer to them as "fags". I remember when the UK was liberal and the US was conservative but that has flipped some how.

Enjoy your american made kush ghb, you rave partying immature teenager. Only an idiot would ingest those chemicals.

by the way its not the afternoon here, my time the earliest in the US it is 3:53 or 1553

Look at all these American hybrids, can't say the same for the UK though

http://www.thcfinder.com/strains/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Jul 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> im done, night all.
> don't be falling asleep on the couch now bizzle


Im struggling lol gotta be up at 6 aswell ohhh fuck weed hangover in the morn for bizz...
..c bit G


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

g'night you dickless quadroons....


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> the electric tumbler suits lazy fucks like me, bubble is a pain i nthe arse sometimes, not as bad as bho like but you put the shit in you pocket it turns to jelly lol. a chunk of keif is durable as fuck
> 
> going for a smoke in the garden, full joint with hash, may be some time



You ever try Dry Ice Hash? It actually makes kief but when you press it it looks like high grade hash especially if its blond in color. http://bubblebowlkits.com


----------



## mdjenks (Jul 31, 2014)

Some pics of one cab in the co-op I'm apart of. I run this cab, we have 3 cabs and 1 tent and our patience are low income so we don't charge only take donations. Had a root rot problem but got rid of it hence some of the ladies being smaller.

Chernobyl, Goji OG, BLZ Bud, GreenCrack and some pressed dry ice kief (all sativa dominant):


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2014)

That last hash puck has the Union Jack stamped in it. Too funny!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf are you on about now lmao even with guns you yanks are all faggots your troops are shite shiter than shite even and couldnt fight their way out of a wet paper bag now fuckin do 1 you complete and utter twat!!!


I've seen u lose ur cool very few times lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

America did not win the war!! The Germans were fighting on all fronts, open a fuckin book! America did help but not as much as they like to remind everyone.

http://www.cracked.com/article_18389_the-5-most-widely-believed-wwii-facts-that-are-bullshit.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Ok that's a fucking stupid statement. What happened when we dumped your shitty tea in the harbor? We kicked your ass. What happened when Germany was beating your ass twice? We saved you. Maybe you have America confused with the French, they are pussies not America. We run the world, better ask some body fool.


Actually the french have won more battles than lost


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> America did not win the war!! The Germans were fighting on all fronts, open a fuckin book! America did help but not as much as they like to remind everyone.


ha ha more bs on the thread where the fuk is yman im getting all the work....WW2, planned in 1905, both sides controlled by cabal of elite bankers objective...formation of israel 1947. its easy ask cui bono and start from there


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

churchil britains greatest traitor was a druid


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

hahahahah and this sign means victory weve been told lol, not the occult shit that it is


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Is yman blowing glass yet?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

HW is also a peace loving hippy with his victory sign..?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd have put Churchill political skills up there with bismarck! What did Churchill do? (besides the obvious)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2014)

it's yorkshire day today, he's probably knee deep in high tea and biscuits.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's yorkshire day today, he's probably knee deep in high tea and biscuits.



OY
just coz ther no geordie day no need to get all butthurt

@Don Gin and Ton gifted it mate, wat pals doo innit.sambo got half and gary got half 

allll me psy are potted up bit of transplant shcok with me poting em up with smallish roots, but as don said roots is roots, just be careful
seems the nice legth u want is like 2 inches, but theyl be fine, ook 4 more and in bubbler they go, but for roots in 6 days i think i can afford to fuk around

dogs day 62


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

What are the things ur killing in veg?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning all, busy day today, got 9exo n a BP mum to deliver an also got a load of ppl to cook for onight as having mates n their kids over for dinner lol

What you cunts upto today then


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning, debating if I should add a very light dose of ej verda fire to my water for the bigger girls...fuck it half a tea spoon in 2ltr will be grand

Only reason I'm debating feeding this early is due to bio bizz light mix.


Gf bought a fuckin hunter elk skin dog lead!!!! Why the fuck does a dog need an elk skin lead!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning, debating if I should add a very light dose of ej verda fire to my water for the bigger girls...fuck it half a tea spoon in 2ltr will be grand
> 
> Only reason I'm debating feeding this early is due to bio bizz light mix.
> 
> ...


feed em, churchill was a bankers stooge and ceremonial magician btw and a traitor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone reading the irish thread, wankers tried to invade there n all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OY
> just coz ther no geordie day no need to get all butthurt
> 
> @Don Gin and Ton gifted it mate, wat pals doo innit.sambo got half and gary got half
> ...


every day is geordie day man. 

butthurt?!? you've been corrupted by the shermans and their slang. 

the dog looks canny. first thing i think i've seen you not kill or try your hardest to.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone reading the irish thread, wankers tried to invade there n all.


did ya beast them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd the fuckers on ignore lol wasn't till I saw ghostdog arguing till it clicked...he fuckin sorted the cunts,even nidge jumped in lol

Alot of the irish lurk in here so know the trolls b4 they get a chance. Was ghostdog that mentioned that a few might be the same person.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Morning lads how are we? They got nothing better to than try and jump on other folks shitmmakes ya laugh but same time pisses me off lol....can't west to get back and have a nice rum n coke with a joint


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

See that's the thing, we keep to our fuckin selves, can't they do the same n jog the fuck on! If you don't spell colour with a 'u' you shouldn't be here


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

Well apparently `murica has offered to take in 1 of the Ebola victims, hopefully wont be long til it spreads and cleanses the whole country lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

Also i really really hope that it turns out that american indians are impervious to ebola or some shit, would be a great day for the karma train if they got to get their country back and watch every fucker die lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Its cuz theyre jealous of what we have in this thread I'm sure it is...there's only 1 UK thread and everyone wants a piece lol fuck em I say lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

That ebola is some scary shit man...then they send news reporters over there from UK???? Wtf is that all about then? Surley to god no one in the right mind would go over there man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Just been on preev and bitcoin is now at £354.7


----------



## zander19 (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning, debating if I should add a very light dose of ej verda fire to my water for the bigger girls...fuck it half a tea spoon in 2ltr will be grand
> 
> Only reason I'm debating feeding this early is due to bio bizz light mix.
> 
> ...


1. dont think the dog need a elk skin lead lol
2. am on the biobiz all mix nice stuff like


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

zander19 said:


> 1. dont think the dog need a elk skin lead lol
> 2. am on the biobiz all mix nice stuff like


Im still pissed off over it, costs the same as my cunting veg station would of...Edit the lied it cost more lol... http://m.zooplus.ie/shop/dogs/dog_collars_dog_leads/hunter/sets/139806

I only use the light mix for seedlings but tbh I mixed some canna terra plus (awesome stuff) with some of the pots to do a comparison for early development but was way 2 high n didn't mark shit.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also i really really hope that it turns out that american indians are impervious to ebola or some shit, would be a great day for the karma train if they got to get their country back and watch every fucker die lmao


Hey now I'm American, third generation from ireland, my grandfather came over on a boat.

As far as the Native American Indians go, don't act like the UK didn't tried to colonize the entire world while raping and pillaging those lands as same as the French and Spain. I'm no arrogant American I don't run around with flags flying off my prius and playing the national anthem at full volume. I am proud to come from my family not what chunk of land I was born on. I have more a liking to the irish, I grew up in a neighborhood with mostly irish cathlics and many of them were fresh off the boat and still have the accent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I liked that because irish lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Its all about the super soil maaan lol or should I say zoil lolol.....to be fair jenks you seem Alright man but you came along and joined in with them bumboys so u got the same treatment yagetmeblad....ahhh to be sure to be sure tommy


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't lump me in with anyone I'm the lone ranger.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Mdjenks disagreed with one of em on the irish he's separate to em.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry shawnybizzle...top of the morning to you


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

Man that skunkd0c is stubborn as all get out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol tap a the mornin to ya Patrick lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See that's the thing, we keep to our fuckin selves, can't they do the same n jog the fuck on! If you don't spell colour with a 'u' you shouldn't be here


uolour?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

im gonna bash the yanks for the paddys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Hitting my sugar leafs in my vape lol


Waaaay better than in bongs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

People are right cunts, ordered all these fucking cuttings off me n now making excuses not to turn up n collect em when they have known all week they will be here today and ive got to have the house clear by tonight ffs

Got people coming over for dinner tonight n got a bathroom full of plants ffs

CUNTS!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice cheap fans on ebay


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nice cheap fans on ebay


6" clip on fans are shit, hold your hand more than 1ft away from em n you cant even feel any air movement on your hand, get 8" or bigger, normally about £10-15 each


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Wankers sae I had someone do it do me last year I just binned em all lol fuck em....what cuts are they? Is my gringo ready yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

9 cheese vegged to 18" and a Blue pit mum im giving away as its not the pheno im keeping

Gringo has just started popping roots so will be big enough to take cuts from within a month i reckon


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 9 cheese vegged to 18" and a Blue pit mum im giving away as its not the pheno im keeping
> 
> Gringo has just started popping roots so will be big enough to take cuts from within a month i reckon


have u tried it mate sorry if u answered this already lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Hey now I'm American, third generation from ireland, my grandfather came over on a boat.
> 
> As far as the Native American Indians go, don't act like the UK didn't tried to colonize the entire world while raping and pillaging those lands as same as the French and Spain. I'm no arrogant American I don't run around with flags flying off my prius and playing the national anthem at full volume. I am proud to come from my family not what chunk of land I was born on. I have more a liking to the irish, I grew up in a neighborhood with mostly irish cathlics and many of them were fresh off the boat and still have the accent.


LOL More liking to the Irish ya say. Well fuck mate go join them you'll be back in the go old USA in 60 days. True Words from a friend of mine born and raised in England, when ya leave America Lad your just camping out. LOL Go ahead ya bastards ya can't destroy me and I am a proud American and I fly my Flag HIGH as I can get it off me HUMMER H2. LOL

That should stir the pot here for a bit., I'm off.LOL..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 1, 2014)

Saerimmnerpost: 10752729 said:


> 9 cheese vegged to 18" and a Blue pit mum im giving away as its not the pheno im keeping
> 
> Gringo has just started popping roots so will be big enough to take cuts from within a month i reckon


Oh was gonna say id take one off ya but that size b a bit tricky to post lol....does your head in don't it I've had a lad asking me for a cut for the best part of a year then I hear fuck all off him then a few month down the line he'll ask me again this time I ignored the cunt fuck em... sound as sae will be nice to have another strain to add to the list


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> have u tried it mate sorry if u answered this already lol


yes mate stronger n stinkier than exo


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

@sae id of drove down if id of known ...... 

I replied to rolla about his blueberry clones but aint heard owt back .... moans no one wants em then ignores the ppl that do ..... typical lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

Sat in pub waiting for my curry ! Happy friday mofos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected], isn't that like the one for chicks? Thought you'd mean a more manly one like the h1




murica


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

Im sure sae sits on the thread waits for someone to talk to him then fucks off lmao ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Classic rimmer


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

Hows you relax ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2014)

furkin
prolapse not relax

good god.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im sure sae sits on the thread waits for someone to talk to him then fucks off lmao ....


lol nah sorry mate had mates n their kids over for dinner, what was it you were saying?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2014)

To sambo giz a msg man


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

just watched some film called snowpiercer had never heard of it tbh, one of the better films i seen in ages tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just watched some film called snowpiercer had never heard of it tbh, one of the better films i seen in ages tho.


that long train one? yeh mad innit,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that long train one? yeh mad innit,


yeah the train one, mental film really enjoyed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> furkin
> prolapse not relax
> 
> good god.


You shut your whore mouth lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nah sorry mate had mates n their kids over for dinner, what was it you were saying?


What did u do with the plants?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Hows you relax ?


Hangin in there bud. Any word from the job or are you still a man of leasure like myself?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just watched some film called snowpiercer had never heard of it tbh, one of the better films i seen in ages tho.


That the film about anal rape?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

@Hemlock: I never said I didn't like America, I love San Francisco, Portland, NYC, Austin, Seattle and Las Vegas. I live in SF but grew up in Austin TX, I also lived in Seattle and Las Vegas for 4 years at both locations.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> That the film about anal rape?


no thats the second one your thinking of buttpiercer lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hangin in there bud. Any word from the job or are you still a man of leasure like myself?


Work told me have the next 2 weeks off and finish my notice period early lol... took my van n tools back earlier ....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no thats the second one your thinking of buttpiercer lol


Fuck that made me laugh


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What did u do with the plants?


kept 4 of em here, killed the BP mum n gave 4 of em back to me mate to put bk in the veg cupboard


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

Woohoo this vigin line is fast as fuck compared to the old sky internet. Got torrents coming down at 14mb/s


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

Hemlocks Hummer would get bullet holes in it on the west coast well from Sf to Vancouver B.C.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Hemlocks Hummer would get bullet holes in it on the west coast well from Sf to Vancouver B.C.


Lets not start another yank argument. .. ffs .. the clues in the name of the thread


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

Sam you free next week pal? 
Might do a trial trip to that new job n pop in see ya


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sam you free next week pal?
> Might do a trial trip to that new job n pop in see ya


got abit of job center bullshit but only a couple of hours in the day i gotta be there, ill be about tho geezer.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yes mate stronger n stinkier than exo


i ll take one off ya man


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Hemlocks Hummer would get bullet holes in it on the west coast well from Sf to Vancouver B.C.


I'm kidding, I'm a pacifist and don't own a gun and never have felt the need to.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuck that shit man, one word tasorduster...yes, as awesome as it sounds!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

Traded some BLZ Bud for an oz of Mountain Temple by the breeder Bodhi:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mountain_Temple/Bodhi_Seeds/


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck that shit man, one word tasorduster...yes, as awesome as it sounds!


Nothing like a good claw hammer...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

You're a shady characterat times hydro lol

Nothing says respect me like a claw hammer to the face lol


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 1, 2014)

check this bullshit out, a strain called infinity for over a grand for 20 beans and 53% THC

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?104708-Infinity-Bud-THC-53-5

harbor side health center in oakland has cuts of it for $20


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You're a shady characterat times hydro lol
> 
> Nothing says respect me like a claw hammer to the face lol


Lmao, talking of knuckle dusters,I know a lad up here that upset someone, he was partying at his house and the guy he upset called round when everyone was laying in a mess, went Into his bedroom and woke him up with a knuckle duster to this face then proceeded to smash his leg with a baseball bat and left lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Bet it got the point across!


I love how u say "upset" lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet it got the point across!


Not too sure...but he's the type of little fucker that deserves it anyway so fuck him lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

ive met up with a few on the thread, but as much as i like hg n known him longer than many its deffo you come see me on the mainland cause fuck going to his lmao

that duster n bat was a lovetap around them parts lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ive met up with a few on the thread, but as much as i like hg n known him longer than many its deffo you come see me on the mainland cause fuck going to his lmao
> 
> that duster n bat was a lovetap around them parts lol


Lol, get the fuck m8, its not that bad for fuck sake I bet you've been around dodgier areas over there, I live in a quite wee place, kind of lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, get the fuck m8, its not that bad for fuck sake I bet you've been around dodgier areas over there, I live in a quite wee place, kind of lol


yeah where u may be but 20mins down the road........ lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 1, 2014)

hey which one of you made this?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 1, 2014)

ooeer, nuvermind, you twinks only carry cunts in your knickers....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah where u may be but 20mins down the road........ lol


If the place was bigger it wouldn't seem so bad, its just cos were a small place lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 1, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> ooeer, nuvermind, you twinks only carry cunts in your knickers....


Are you 6 ?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 1, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Are you 6 ?


Piss off, just giving the boys a ration of shit, they live on the stuff don't you know?!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If the place was bigger it wouldn't seem so bad, its just cos were a small place lol


id be fucking lynched mate, i dont know the difference between a protestant n a catholic you all look the same to me lmao j/k seriously i have no understanding of it all n after a few vods id be strung up lol by both.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 1, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> id be fucking lynched mate, i dont know the difference between a protestant n a catholic you all look the same to me lmao j/k seriously i have no understanding of it all n after a few vods id be strung up lol by both.


Lmao, I can imagine


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao, I can imagine


night mate im off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Night fucktards


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2014)

Fucking gay lords its friday night lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah, because all the cool kids are stayin up late to party on message boards, lmfao....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 1, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> check this bullshit out, a strain called infinity for over a grand for 20 beans and 53% THC
> 
> http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?104708-Infinity-Bud-THC-53-5
> 
> harbor side health center in oakland has cuts of it for $20


That scam has been going around the internet for years lol, look up also Elephant bud, same thing, if you look in the description it says THC levels are just for entertainment purposes


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2014)

percentage thc is TOTAL BULLSHIT, that is fukin all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Some mighty fine ignoring went on with that mighty douche last night


Won a small veg tent 50x50x100 on ebay for 46e including postage...Sorted...hoe to hold em off till I can pay haha


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

you bought it you mean? surely if you won it you would be 46 euros better off?

sense o' d' irish............

fuckin prolapse


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^^^^ arrrggghhhhhhhhhh my arshole just twitched looked ng at that


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

well count yourself lucky then, i'm sure when that fella feels a twitch it's his intestines falling out hahaha.

good way to start a rainy saturday, hope nobody was eating a sausage butty 

what are you up to today? stuck in work and it's gonna be a quiet one in this weather. spain on tuesday, canny wait, almost glad the weather is shitty, leave you all to it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeh bet it left a sting poor fella.....ain't doing shit today was gonna go grow shop but don't need to till next week....we're booking for Tenerife next year I can't wait man....wouldn't mind going Barcelona as well suppose to be very cannabis friendly like....ain't we suppose to be having a heat wave soon? Hottest in 300 yr or some shit


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2014)

underground medic...http://undergroundmedic.com/?p=6571


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> you bought it you mean? surely if you won it you would be 46 euros better off?
> 
> sense o' d' irish............
> 
> fuckin prolapse


You sick cunt lol I won it at auction sunshine. That lad obviously pushed himself 2 hard lol hes a powerlifter lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> underground medic...http://undergroundmedic.com/?p=6571


Yeah I saw that on ny news feed...well their dead.


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

my mates who i'm going to see sent me loads of pics on whatsapp of them in the coffee shops there, looks just like the amsterdam ones (with similar pricing which is a bit of a let down the robbing bastards)

as for a heat wave i'd be very surprised, with the weather we have already had this year i would say one of the best summers i can remember. tenerife is the bollocks man, 4 hours away and not much reason to go further, my bro got married there (it was a sham marriage like but beautiful all the same)

my polish mate just brought his vietnamese wife to work for an intro, she didn't look as good as on the wedding videos lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

i miss the spacebomb, ever had a weed that made you horny every time you smoked it? i swear it's a horny goat weed or suttin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> underground medic...http://undergroundmedic.com/?p=6571


Noooooooo


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

have they not seen outbreak!?!? fucking yanks thinking they can save the world, actually reminds me of something our gov would do.

right these two dumb fucks have flown half way around the world to try and help people who shouldn't even be alive in the first place, because they feel some kind of guilt about their relatively trouble free upbringing. they then contract possibly the most deadly virus known to man that has no known cure and then the government want to bring them home to experiment on them.

i hope the plane gets shot down over a packed sports stadium and everyone there gets coverd in faeces and blood, cunts will learn then!!


----------



## jinkyj (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> you bought it you mean? surely if you won it you would be 46 euros better off?
> 
> sense o' d' irish............
> 
> fuckin prolapse


Ffs I'm trying to eat my fucking cornflakes, that just fucked up man, some right nasty shit that eh.lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Reading that article just gave me a sick feeling that plane needs torching and every fucker who has the disease


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> i miss the spacebomb, ever had a weed that made you horny every time you smoked it? i swear it's a horny goat weed or suttin


you ever tried the tinybomb? Its one of the strains/cuts im waiting to hear back about, mate reckons he MAY know someone with a cut


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

not tried it lad, i reckon the other cut of the sb i had was more tiny bomb influenced, lankier but ten times frostier and the most amazing smell ever, tiny buds though 

i wonder where the fuck it came from if he has it, never been in seed form, i don't think anyway


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> not tried it lad, i reckon the other cut of the sb i had was more tiny bomb influenced, lankier but ten times frostier and the most amazing smell ever, tiny buds though
> 
> i wonder where the fuck it came from if he has it, never been in seed form, i don't think anyway


He reckons the lad he knows is ex US military from up Lakenheath way and its one of a few US clone only strains the lad has, just hard getting to see the lad apparently as now he is a "private contractor" and so is always globe trotting so he has to try n see him on one of his rare stays back in this country lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

so the polish next door been arging like fuk, been great! ther perfect little life in upraor

sum NASTY ORRIBLE CUNT! reported em for having the mother living ther and working fultime
it seems she wasent declared
so the family who have been the estate number 1 snitches to the housing have been snitching yet putting the moms mattress away wen coucnil cum round
anwyays ther tryin thro her owt but she wont go, she lke no im not going,,

fucking polish, they stik it out t the end for the ben-ar-fits

DONT THEY! ahaha


cunts.




Saerimmner said:


> He reckons the lad he knows is ex US military from up Lakenheath way and its one of a few US clone only strains the lad has, just hard getting to see the lad apparently as now he is a "private contractor" and so is always globe trotting so he has to try n see him on one of his rare stays back in this country lol


amazballs wat bullshit sum guys come out with after they said they can get the best clone in the world,TILL u ask for it, ul be waiting till at leat the 40th of julember for that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Love hearing the neighbours argument, masks the sound of me beating the missus.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Love hearing the neighbours argument, masks the sound of me beating the missus.



lol great iinnit


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

oh well, thats enough for me today, going to do a bit of gardening then a good smoke i think is in order.

have a nice weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone use anavar in conjunction with clomid as my pct?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone use anavar in conjunction with clomid as my pct?



u a lil roid head?

robbie or imc are the guys to ask, don maybe but i think he is clearly to old for steroids/


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the polish next door been arging like fuk, been great! ther perfect little life in upraor
> 
> sum NASTY ORRIBLE CUNT! reported em for having the mother living ther and working fultime
> it seems she wasent declared
> ...


lol i know we hear it all the time etc, he is seeing this lad for snips for himself not for me, but if he does manage to get hold of them from the bloke then he will gimme a ring n let me have cuts of whatever


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> oh well, thats enough for me today, going to do a bit of gardening then a good smoke i think is in order.
> 
> have a nice weekend


My weekend is gonna consist of re-commissioning a Vw baja bug, a 30yr old XL125 and as yet unknown make 20yr old quad bike lol

have fun mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone use anavar in conjunction with clomid as my pct?


No idea what you just said there but it sounds like you may need to go see a doctor n get a shot for that before ya cock falls off


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> My weekend is gonna consist of re-commissioning a Vw baja bug, a 30yr old XL125 and as yet unknown make 20yr old quad bike lol
> 
> have fun mate


quad man, drag it up to your kitchen

http://newsone.com/2226164/ashley-hunter-orlando-dewitt-north-dakota/.U9xsoC8tlXc.facebook


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No idea what you just said there but it sounds like you may need to go see a doctor n get a shot for that before ya cock falls off


Lol that's what the clomid is for lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/west-virginia/woman-utters-line-never-previously-recorded-police-report


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 2, 2014)

morning spunk bubbles .
what a day we got ahead gotta chop it all down today just hit 9 weeks will be back in a while to post harvest pics 
the plant i messaged about other day with brown rusty leaves has already been harvested and is hanging 12 oz wet so should get about 3-4 oz off it the others im expecting more we will see thou happy times


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Congratulations thc, looking forward to the pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> morning spunk bubbles .
> what a day we got ahead gotta chop it all down today just hit 9 weeks will be back in a while to post harvest pics
> the plant i messaged about other day with brown rusty leaves has already been harvested and is hanging 12 oz wet so should get about 3-4 oz off it the others im expecting more we will see thou happy times


 u aint getting 3-4 dry of a 12 wet
u loose 80%
so ul get maybe 2


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u aint getting 3-4 dry of a 12 wet
> u loose 80%
> so ul get maybe 2


2 will do off it as it was the runt and this was the smallest looking plant
plus got another 19 plants to harvest today got some champagne in and its going to be a long day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> 2 will do off it as it was the runt and this was the smallest looking plant
> plus got another 19 plants to harvest today got some champagne in and its going to be a long day



19 TODAY? good luck with that, u got a migrant work force?

i gott do deal with my dog, spastik twat of a mate booked me a holiday for the 11th, fucking knob!

day 64 so all good


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

skegness is lovely this time of year...........


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 19 TODAY? good luck with that, u got a migrant work force?
> 
> i gott do deal with my dog, spastik twat of a mate booked me a holiday for the 11th, fucking knob!
> 
> day 64 so all good


im going to need good luck last time took 2 days to do 13 plants got a couple of favours being called up so the workforce is on the boat on route 
12 hours work i will get them a dixys chicken and a bottle of water


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone use anavar in conjunction with clomid as my pct?


Start clomid 2 weeks after last jab .... start anavar 3 days after last jab and run for 4 weeks to keep ya gains or if you plan to do another cycle soon you can stay on anavar until u start your next cycle ... 
clomid is shit for pct imo ... hcg and nolva works better. .. clomid has to many stupid sides


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Soooound robbie, hcg n nova it is.thanks for the quick response


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2014)

get on the tren you lightweight! those skinny ankles need work man hahaa


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Fuck u u whore lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Soooound robbie, hcg n nova it is.thanks for the quick response


No worries man . Anything you want to know just drop me a pm. I used to run a few gear websites n forums for some of the underground labs ...


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> get on the tren you lightweight! those skinny ankles need work man hahaa


S'all about the tren lmao .... that shit makes you fuck anything and then rip em apart aftetwards n fuck there limbs lol .. talk about sexual rage hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Hahaha yeah imma stick with just anavar @100mg a day for 8 weeks n the pct. Not looking to get ginormous lol not gonna get that with oral only but im at 13.5 wanna be about 14 by the end of it. N you don't lose that much on various...apparently


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Thc247 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3219168


Have fun trimming that lol u ever thing of getting one of em trimmers zeddd has?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Well fuck all to do today except get stoned and play SNES lol....only thing it only works on me small telly it won't work on the big one for some reason same scart connection but just says no signal?? What's that all about?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well fuck all to do today except get stoned and play SNES lol....only thing me lanes only works on me small telly it won't work on the big one for some reason same scart connection but just says no signal?? What's that all about?


 a lot of new TV`s cant play a LOW enough resolution for the games to display


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahhh that's wank ain't it was thinking that could be it tellys more advanced than the console lolol mortal combat 2 is sick tho brings back a lot of memories


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> my mates who i'm going to see sent me loads of pics on whatsapp of them in the coffee shops there, looks just like the amsterdam ones (with similar pricing which is a bit of a let down the robbing bastards)
> 
> as for a heat wave i'd be very surprised, with the weather we have already had this year i would say one of the best summers i can remember. tenerife is the bollocks man, 4 hours away and not much reason to go further, my bro got married there (it was a sham marriage like but beautiful all the same)
> 
> my polish mate just brought his vietnamese wife to work for an intro, she didn't look as good as on the wedding videos lol


I have read a lot of spain and want to take a trip there but going anywhere from the states across the pond is expensive as shit. My buddy goes to Amsterdam all the time and keeps trying to get me to go but I'm up for spain, the fine women and nice weather and good bud.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

anyone gonna be ordering anything from 1 of the darknet markets soon?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2014)

The tude has there august promo going on now.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> The tude has there august promo going on now.


lol not quite what im after


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol not quite what im after


what r u after?, never mind I saw the darknet on your post


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

What r u looking for rimmer? U know its really easy to do?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a nice chunk of premium hash what was u after sae MDMA by any chance ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

A man of his age? Must be viagra lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

nah just after some E`s


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> A man of his age? Must be viagra lol


maybe E`s cut with viagra lol, ya need something when ur on pills lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol, sounds like something you'd do at a stag


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Im thinking bout just getting another £150 worth of btc for some hash if I make n order I could order you some pills if you eanted ...I've heard Sr.2 is back up and running?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

@[email protected] send me a pm with what progs u use on your mobile for darknet please bro


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Im thinking bout just getting another £150 worth of btc for some hash if I make n order I could order you some pills if you eanted ...I've heard Sr.2 is back up and running?


if you can gimme a price in 5 or 10 mate would be cool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeh what do u use prolapse? I've got orbot and its wank won't even load up .....Yeh sae if I can get on there on my phone I'll be able to view all price n that then we can sort dollar and I'll make an order mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh what do u use prolapse? I've got orbot and its wank won't even load up .....Yeh sae if I can get on there on my phone I'll be able to view all price n that then we can sort dollar and I'll make an order mate


cool cheers, look for about 10 if theres any deals going lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh what do u use prolapse? I've got orbot and its wank won't even load up .....Yeh sae if I can get on there on my phone I'll be able to view all price n that then we can sort dollar and I'll make an order mate


I use orbot and orweb lol fucking awesome never failed me yet heck I do everything on my phone and it works on rooted n unrooted devices

Agora seems to be down at the moment but the pills are fuckin cheap make sure you get 200mg+ you wanna be get buzzing like a dildo!



@Shawn, you are using orweb with orbot?

Download programs Longpress orbot to activate, orbot does its thing then you use orweb to search,not ur normal browser!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool cheers, look for about 10 if theres any deals going lol


I remember getting a. 25 coke sample for 14 euro or something lol search by price  you'll get em cheap either way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

[QUOTsaerimmner, post: 10756583, member: 224323"]cool cheers, look for about 10 if theres any deals going lol[/QUOTE]

Yeh iwill if u can get this counting orbot web cunt to work


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Just says unable to laod tot after I longpress it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

anyone know any of the currently produced pills that are good for fucking on?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Viagra? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm sure don't know he likes his pills......relax you gonna have to do a walk thru the best ubcan mate ships shit is stressing meout


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol what phone you got mate? Might be the model I've never had that error b4.
I'll take a few screenshots of the pills on offer rimmer once agora stops being a buggy cow 

Sometimes her crashes n i get this badboys..


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 2, 2014)

is this were the uk growers get advise on growing


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

post: 10756693, member: 741874"]Lol what phone you got mate? Might be the model I've never had that error b4.
I'll take a few screenshots of the pills on offer rimmer once agora stops being a buggy cow

Sometimes her crashes n i get this badboys..[/QUOTE]
Motorolla razr I mate got Intel inside so deals with most shit like just keeps saying orb browser unable to load and same with tja orbit ting tommy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Sick does Patrick, looks like ur gonna have get off ur ass n turn on the laptop lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol laptops fuvked mate properfucked imI'm just cleaning it now before i can go any further like


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Here are the cheapest....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

How about we but the coins sae see what good are on offer and get prolapse Townsend em our way ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

The white domino there is about 5 pounds n 2 will fuck u up for the whole fucking night even one would tbh but who has one pill when their on pills lol...wouldn't be pills then it would be I'm on pill n that just sounds lame


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Any crack on there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Fuck off lol I'm not doing everyone's orders it's fucking really easy..like wow this is really easy i hope my little nephew doesn't stumble on to this lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any crack on there?


It has everything man lol aint you been on it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

No not agora well I'm not sure tbh not been on em for ages mate my fave was sr since that went I hot sceptical


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

[QUOTX, post: 10756805, member: 741874"]Fuck off lol I'm not doing everyone's orders it's fucking really easy..like wow this is really easy i hope my little nephew doesn't stumble on to this lol[/QUOTE]

Yes you are this will be your 1st initiation test


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the cheapest....


how much they working out to in £`s ?? ive no idea where to find the info to convert em from bitcoins lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

I already converted it to pounds lol

I've an app on my phone of course lol
Here a screenshots lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

And here is the seller's profile page and what's on offer...think he's exactly what u want but you won't fuck on those pills lol you'll be fucking mangled! I'd say half it (ppl complain on pill forums about it being a cunt to half n it's fucking massive!!)



Ten of his pills are like 35 pounds so sounds reasonable.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some mighty fine ignoring went on with that mighty douche last night


you might not be responding, but you're still reading it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

so 10 are gonna be about £50-55 then? do they do any deals on 10 at a time or just totally priced in singles?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ten of his pills are like 35 pounds so sounds reasonable.





Saerimmner said:


> so 10 are gonna be about £50-55 then? do they do any deals on 10 at a time or just totally priced in singles?



Fuckin noobs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so 10 are gonna be about £50-55 then? do they do any deals on 10 at a time or just totally priced in singles?


Nah man ten is going to cost you about 35 pounds then postage might be a fiver so if u get like 45 pounds in coins that should cover the charges of buying the coins n sending the coin to the agora wallet n that's Should lol I've been off by about 5c b4 n couldn't buy what i planned had to buy more coins n pay more costs so make sure you've enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fuckin noobs lol


Lick a dick noob what u talking bout Willis

And u wonder why u don't have any friends robbie lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah man ten is going to cost you about 35 pounds then postage might be a fiver so if u get like 45 pounds in coins that should cover the charges of buying the coins n sending the coin to the agora wallet n that's Should lol I've been off by about 5c b4 n couldn't buy what i planned had to buy more coins n pay more costs so make sure you've enough.


cool will have to sort that soon unless anyone else is putting an order in soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Well as limited as his ppl skills are i think RobbieP offering to help lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

If u buy the coins yourself n send em to my wallet I'll do it for u. Sending me money via bank has ridiculous charges n waaaay 2 much info is needed so go on localbitcoin exchange find a seller selling for a good price buy em n I'll send u my agora address n email me a name n full address and I'll do the order for you... That's to rimmer only I'm not ordering for everyone lol



The pills I ordered were also from the dam but a different seller he sent the wrong pills 4 but not the ones I wanted (the ones your planning to get) anyways besides fucking up my order his packaging was vacuum packed in mbb heat sealed in a dvd lol fucking stealth to fuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u buy the coins yourself n send em to my wallet I'll do it for u. Sending me money via bank has ridiculous charges n waaaay 2 much info is needed so go on localbitcoin exchange find a seller selling for a good price buy em n I'll send u my agora address n email me a name n full address and I'll do the order for you... That's to rimmer only I'm not ordering for everyone lol
> 
> 
> 
> The pills I ordered were also from the dam but a different seller he sent the wrong pills 4 but not the ones I wanted (the ones your planning to get) anyways besides fucking up my order his packaging was vacuum packed in mbb heat sealed in a dvd lol fucking stealth to fuck


sorry mate i meant more along the lines of who is doing an order that i can pay via cash/paypal etc as i dont have bit coin account n all that shit lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

Lmao that was aimed at rimmer ya penis .... he asked for the price and you already told him .... fuckin foreigners lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2014)

@[email protected] that foreign remark was cus your not from Britain. ...... just in case your confused again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sorry mate i meant more along the lines of who is doing an order that i can pay via cash/paypal etc as i dont have bit coin account n all that shit lol


Well I know paypal changes like 2.50 but I dunno what my bank would take (robbing whores, charge me 24c each time I use my card!!! N "account maintenance" fees...thundering whoooores) so ur better off doing a bank transfer with one of these lads...I'm sure ice will help


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well I know paypal changes like 2.50 but I dunno what my bank would take (robbing whores, charge me 24c each time I use my card!!! N "account maintenance" fees...thundering whoooores) so ur better off doing a bank transfer with one of these lads...I'm sure ice will help


Paypal only charges if your paying for an item, if your sending money to family and friends it costs nothing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @[email protected] that foreign remark was cus your not from Britain. ...... just in case your confused again


Had to tag me so I wouldn't miss it lol well played


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Fuckin noobs lol


Fucking thought you said noobs you wanker lol plural yo ass mother fucker


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Paypal only charges if your paying for an item, if your sending money to family and friends it costs nothing


Think I was charged sending money to someone here like 2.50 but it will be at ur end you see it so we can do it if you like I'll look up the total cost to give u an idea
Doesn't appear to be any postage charges when you preview order so it should be around that but add about 5- 8 pounds or so for it...I'll go on bitcoin exchange monday n give you an idea how much they would want for that.

0.09935383


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

I just wanna make this work onme phone man doing my head in and now the lappy is givinge black screen arrggghhhh...I'll send u bit coins for premium hash and sae u just PayPal me an amount u want for the pill then we all sorted Yeh? And for doing it all relax you can have a sniff of my sweaty gusset after a hard days work what u say?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2014)

Sup robbie u still ignoring me? Robbie loves to dish it out but can't take much...its extremely easy to make him crack!!




I hate when you don't talk to me robbie p!! Take me off ignore let's all be friends!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2014)

Just popping me sweed threw the door to say good evening, had shit to deal with, pm's gone to those that I left hanging. Speak soon chaps, hope you're all doing good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome old chap good to see alive lol hope shits over what ever you been going through?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 2, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just popping me sweed threw the door to say good evening, had shit to deal with, pm's gone to those that I left hanging. Speak soon chaps, hope you're all doing good
> View attachment 3219564


An where the bloody heel you been lad? Your late for ya dinner now sit down lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I just wanna make this work onme phone man doing my head in and now the lappy is givinge black screen arrggghhhh...I'll send u bit coins for premium hash and sae u just PayPal me an amount u want for the pill then we all sorted Yeh? And for doing it all relax you can have a sniff of my sweaty gusset after a hard days work what u say?


You know what séan, I'll do it all for free lol make up ur minds what u want n off whom
... don't forget to add the postage lol dunno how much it is but agora takes a small amount of ur coins as you deposit them into ur wallet (dont want anyone thinking I'm stealing coins off em) oh n actually I can take a pic of the transaction history after so u can see the charges n all that razz.

This offer goes to everyone here once u get the coins I'll do it for u


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 2, 2014)

Sounds good laxy I'll try n sort something 2morra I'm off to bed now few blueys and I'm feeling heavy lol cccceeeeeeeee beeeeeeee


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

Off myself...sober fucking cunting whore world


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup robbie u still ignoring me? Robbie loves to dish it out but can't take much...its extremely easy to make him crack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye robbie, waz at P stand for mate?? 

top 3 guesses i got, pussy, pusillanimous, or pecker puffer…


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just popping me sweed threw the door to say good evening, had shit to deal with, pm's gone to those that I left hanging. Speak soon chaps, hope you're all doing good
> View attachment 3219564


you alrite now Baz?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3219632


looks like a sunday morning w & b, nice goona skin a fatty myself after seeing that bad boy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Morning lada quick shot of the beg garden gave em a fierce supercrop last night so should fill out in a week and here themcuts ice only thing i can think off is 2ltr bottles to fit em in ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Ice these are your cuts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Well can't show u the cuts as this fucking shitty file uploader ain't worth a wank man them at 1st pic must of taken 6 attempts fuvkin wank!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

About 15 the try lol wank uploaded need sorting out!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

@ ice you see these tents shaped for the loft?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lada quick shot of the beg garden gave em a fierce supercrop last night so should fill out in a week and here themcuts ice only thing i can think off is 2ltr bottles to fit em in ?


Go for 3L coke bottles, not much wider than the 2L


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh nearly forgot morning cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh yesss top of the morning to u lads


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

im mashed gonna go for a curry lunch with the fam £50 for 4 on sun all u can eat buffet bollox, get there early doors b4 some old indian granny hawks up in the lentils, what u munching today?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

b4 some old indian granny hawks up in the lentils hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Mrs is at work today but when she gets back were gonna go for a bit of pub grub think...fuck cooking like can't be arsed with it anymore....anyway I thought youd of had yourself a cook like yano


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm having steak mince, sweet potato n broccoli...for lunch n dinner..yummy lol

The fireball runt isn't improving so I'm probably gonna kill it off later on tonight


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Stop fucking reminding us!!!

Tbh I don't have kids so Xmas is still a pretty enjoyable time for me, great munch when you've been smoking to shite Xmas flicks all day...heck I'll have cropped by then so the gfs gift will pale in comparison to whatever I get her so she'll have to compensate...with sex....the reality.....:


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Man bollocks load a wank lol....time for a nice fat joint me thinks xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Did u just kiss us?


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

anyone else eat loads of shite before bed and wake up feeling like your gonna have a baby?, not gonna bee off the khazi today man, think about that when you are having your all you can eat curry zeddd, so you live in paki ville then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Lmao you k ow what I just came back on and thought did I put kisses on that wtf is going on lmao......last nights blueys


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

where you get them shawn, prescription?

by the way who are the three cunts who recommended this page on facebook? sad twats


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> anyone else eat loads of shite before bed and wake up feeling like your gonna have a baby?, not gonna bee off the khazi today man, think about that when you are having your all you can eat curry zeddd, so you live in paki ville then?



na i feel sik hungry when wake up after doing that, i was a bastard for eating thru the night like leaning over half asleep and having a fewcakes, yano like dream feeding

dogs down day 65



ghb said:


> where you get them shawn, prescription?
> 
> by the way who are the three cunts who recommended this page on facebook? sad twats


noooo? lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

man i feel like i never have to eat again for the rest of my life, be a while before any bacon enters me today.

put your dog down eh? let us know hopw she smokes, not tried it before have you?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mrs is at work today but when she gets back were gonna go for a bit of pub grub think...fuck cooking like can't be arsed with it anymore....anyway I thought youd of had yourself a cook like yano


ha ha only servant ive got is a gardener, no choice about it either, the slave came with the house lool


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

are any of u ukers using leds for there grows


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> are any of u ukers using leds for there grows



@Saerimmner uses em for veg, but ther not much good for owt else part from veg and supplimental lighting


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> are any of u ukers using leds for there grows


Kinda lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

[ghb, post: 10758665, member: 256466"]where you get them shawn, prescription?

by the way who are the three cunts who recommended this page on facebook? sad twats[/QUOTE]

Prescribed by the naughty doctor lolol......right then who are these cunts who reccomended us on Fb????? Wankers!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @Saerimmner uses em for veg, but ther not much good for owt else part from veg and supplimental lighting


I dunno, i reckon they have got promise, veryone say about only using em for veg blah blah blah but theres more than 1 thread on this site where they are out yielding HID


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

thinking of getting a couple of viper b3x3 to grow with ..they no good for flower then


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I dunno, i reckon they have got promise, veryone say about only using em for veg blah blah blah but theres more than 1 thread on this site where they are out yielding HID


In fact im swapping over to all LED before xmas lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> thinking of getting a couple of viper b3x3 to grow with ..they no good for flower then


What kinda budget you got for lights and what sizze is your grow/fower area you gotta cover with the lights?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> anyone else eat loads of shite before bed and wake up feeling like your gonna have a baby?, not gonna bee off the khazi today man, think about that when you are having your all you can eat curry zeddd, so you live in paki ville then?


good god no man, i live in the countryside surrounded by huge trees and beautiful plants, but there are some very good restaurants including one of the uks best curry houses so we venture in regularly, theres a great roundabout to drift on the way in but not with the fam b4 lunch obv


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> In fact im swapping over to all LED before xmas lol




yeh but your a tight cunt, and ul regret it for temps in winter.

HID FTW
OR PLASMA


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What kinda budget you got for lights and what sizze is your grow/fower area you gotta cover with the lights?


2ft by 2ft just a small closet grow 4 plants in organic soil so 1 light will go over 2 plants


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but your a tight cunt, and ul regret it for temps in winter.
> 
> HID FTW
> OR PLASMA


lol nope, easier to heat my flat than it is to try n cool the fucker, im going to swap 600W of HPs for 600W (actual) of LED, going for 2x 300W LED panels in a 1x1m area


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but your a tight cunt,
> 
> Pot kettle black lmao.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> 2ft by 2ft just a small closet grow 4 plants in organic soil so 1 light will go over 2 plants


Yeah should be fine, only thing I will say is all those bx etc range Vipar`s all only have 3W LED`s in them so light penetration wont be massive so you will have to keep your plants short

OR for about the same money you can have a different Vipar LED panel that is all 5W LED`s that will give you more light penetration and a slightly bigger yield

Im gonna be going for 2 of the 300W panels with 5W LED`s in a 1x1m area when i buy mine if that helps to grow either 9 decent sized plants or a SOG


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stop fucking reminding us!!!
> 
> Tbh I don't have kids so Xmas is still a pretty enjoyable time for me, great munch when you've been smoking to shite Xmas flicks all day...heck I'll have cropped by then so the gfs gift will pale in comparison to whatever I get her so she'll have to compensate...with sex....the real
> man you are selling xmas hard to yaself, sounds good tho. For many its a grey cold living hell with boring or psychotic rellys and strange food...plastic shite everywhere and i still cant spell bauble


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah should be fine, only thing I will say is all those bx etc range Vipar`s all only have 3W LED`s in them so light penetration wont be massive so you will have to keep your plants short
> 
> OR for about the same money you can have a different Vipar LED panel that is all 5W LED`s that will give you more light penetration and a slightly bigger yield
> 
> Im gonna be going for 2 of the 300W panels with 5W LED`s in a 1x1m area when i buy mine if that helps to grow either 9 decent sized plants or a SOG


thanks for the help.lets hope it goes ok for first try


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> thanks for the help.lets hope it goes ok for first try


who are you ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> thanks for the help.lets hope it goes ok for first try


Have you bought your lights yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahahaha, best Xmas I had was I'm Manchester me a friend I worked with 3 cases of beer lol


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> thanks for the help.lets hope it goes ok for first try


not yet will be soon


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> who are you ?


uk grower


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

Vipar 5W`s, all under £200

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-600W-LED-GROW-LIGHT-Hydro-5W-Chips-Lamps-Panel-Veg-Flowering-Plant-Lights-/171406873400?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e8a55338#viTabs_0

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-5W-LED-300W-LED-Grow-Light-High-Power-Spectrum-Veg-Flower-Plant-Panel-Lamp-/171212914326?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27dd15be96

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-VIPAR-500W-Reflector-LED-Grow-Light-5W-Leds-Hydroponic-Plant-Veg-Bloom-Lamps-/181430305428?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2a3e16c294


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Vipar 5W`s, all under £200
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-600W-LED-GROW-LIGHT-Hydro-5W-Chips-Lamps-Panel-Veg-Flowering-Plant-Lights-/171406873400?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e8a55338#viTabs_0
> 
> ...


wonder why so cheap apart from being a return shame theres only 1 of them


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> wonder why so cheap apart from being a return shame theres only 1 of them


You only need the 1 light tho for a 2x2 area lol


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 3, 2014)

more light the better though isnt it and white isnt what plants need its a useless part of the light or am i wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Are those 5w diodes? Ssshit come a long way, remember seeing some 3w ones going for more than a 600w hps set!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> more light the better though isnt it and white isnt what plants need its a useless part of the light or am i wrong


100w per plant n ur grand man...but the general consensus is more is better


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> more light the better though isnt it and white isnt what plants need its a useless part of the light or am i wrong


 Those lights will take up most of the 2x2 space anyway, they are quite wide, you might not physically get 2 in there together lol

an no idea on spectrums/colour lights etc i have a resident electronics/pc genius for that lol, just tell him what i need n he sorts all that technical side of it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are those 5w diodes? Ssshit come a long way, remember seeing some 3w ones going for more than a 600w hps set!


Well lets put it this way im gonna be replacing my 600W hps with 2x 300W 5W LED`s panels for about £300


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

I prefer candle light for my grows ..... except I set my tent on fire and burnt my house down .......... :s


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I prefer candle light for my grows ..... except I set my tent on fire and burnt my house down .......... :s


Did it get sucked a cross the room by your awesome fan n set light to the corner of your tent by any chance? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Did it get sucked a cross the room by your awesome fan n set light to the corner of your tent by any chance? lol


Oh wait wrong person lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well lets put it this way im gonna be replacing my 600W hps with 2x 300W 5W LED`s panels for about £300


5w diodes is pretty fucking cool man!!!

@ RobbieP what's ur option on these 5w diode leds?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Did it get sucked a cross the room by your awesome fan n set light to the corner of your tent by any chance? lol


Remember when lem said that n posted a pic of that tent LMAO where is that guy I miss lem...oh yeah he's I'm that cool dude elite underground London growing scene thanks to a plant he didn't even create lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

bk in an hour ppl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol yeh introduced him to people he didn't think existed or some shit lmao Yeh he came with some funny stuff like arranging to shag that big black fucker in the blue oyester


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 5w diodes is pretty fucking cool man!!!
> 
> @ RobbieP what's ur option on these 5w diode leds?


Like people care about my opinion lol ......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Like people care about my opinion lol ......


Good point, shove ur fancy electronic engineering degree up ur arse I'll ask google lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol yeh introduced him to people he didn't think existed or some shit lmao Yeh he came with some funny stuff like arranging to shag that big black fucker in the blue oyester


N yet he wouldn't meet up with zeddd lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

My opinion on the 5w diodes........ 

there 2w more than 3w diodes...... 

thankyou.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> My opinion on the 5w diodes........
> 
> there 2w more than 3w diodes......
> 
> thankyou.


Im assuming that's your educated opinion? Thanks for dimming it down for us lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

med grower prefers his 3w diodes 




led give great resin but terrible density and penetration, never seen a dense led grown bud, ever!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

There's a few side by side comparisons on led v hps and hps wins everytime buds just look better more solid and frosty


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

I've seem alot of those led grows but the majority are pretty old n 3w diodes. I'm sure if you had space confineds coupled with heat issues a 5w 600w led would be ur best bet as rimmer said easier to warm a room than cool it...don't get me wrong I still think they've a way to go yet but under certain conditions their a god send but you can't cheap out on em


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

vegging and summer grows maybe, think the yare ten times more likely to get you nicked walking in and out of the grow room with the colour of the light flooding out being so obviously un natural


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

N a 600w hps out a windows natural? Lol black ur windows out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

after all the looking in to em I just thought fuck em they just ain't up to scratch at the mo


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> N a 600w hps out a windows natural? Lol black ur windows out


I thought everyone had a 600w hps lighting there living rooms ..... lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

hps alongside natural household lighting isn't so bad, especially these mixed spec bulbs. i always leave my grow room door open when i'm walking in and out with water, not been robbed or raided yet lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

This an LED vs HPS grow worth a read, bloke has got a 600W LEd outperforming a 1000W HPS, quite long but well worth looking thru
https://www.rollitup.org/t/apache-at600-led-vs-1000w-hps-blue-dream-grow.813412/page-5


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

There's an old lady a few doors down n her eyesight must be bad cuz she has at least a 42w 
6400 bulb blasting out that living room lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

My living room light has 5 x 28w bulbs in it .... could prob grow a plant in here lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Couldn't change my delivery address on my eBay app to my mother's so the gf doesn't freak out when more grow gear arrives so I had to send him a message with the mothers address n tbh shit looks dodgy to fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> N yet he wouldn't meet up with zeddd lol


went real cold when i suggested a meeting, once bitten twice shy tho the lad could post some entertaining shit, id be happy to see him back, he can get hazed for the 3 rd time, the first was legend, the second was lying about burnig his tent...will he make a comeback, we shall see


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> went real cold when i suggested a meeting, once bitten twice shy tho the lad could post some entertaining shit, id be happy to see him back, he can get hazed for the 3 rd time, the first was legend, the second was lying about burnig his tent...will he make a comeback, we shall see


Don't get me wrong lems a fuckin laugh I'd happily have a smoke with him n of he's lurking get ur ass back on batty boy


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2014)

he's moved on to bigger n better things, he won't forget us though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sure we'll be reading about him in high times in years to come lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

Is agora still down? Orbot works fine and orweb seems to be working but dunno lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

She's working bud just keep callin


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83759005/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

What about sr2?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Check out deepdotnet Shawn they give honest opinions on all the markets based on stats


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

Relax you got the link for agora forum? Only thing with darknet... you cant bookmark shit lol ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Here

http://www.deepdotweb.com/marketplace-directory/listing/agora-market

Bookmark that page or do what I do n save th address under keyboard spelling so it looks like this...look to the top left of the keyboard the address is saved like a word


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What about sr2?


stay away from silkroad2 its a scam fest nowdays, yeah theres still legit vendors on there but cause it has no escrow system its wide open to scams, agora is struggling with all the traffic tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone see the vice article about the lad that shot off his dick @ nam? No..oh ok here's his penis...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Aftenoon reprobates, hows it going in here? Cant be arsed reading back the last 2 days anything interesting that I missed? 
Ended up getting pished after work last night the wife came into the hotel ,so I left for work at 9am yesterday worked till 11pm then sat drinking till 3am before getting a taxi home , im fucked today, feel rough as fuck,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Baz popped in





think it heard me lol


@ Gary, check out for a fuckin rottie!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Well its deaf it here today ain't it me mate just came round with some critical haze swapped a g with him and its wank lol bet he's buzzin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Shawn, some new Spanish lad on agora doing 2 quid a gram deals on his stuff but all grams..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

So how much would it be just to have one of each all 1g ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Laptop is fucked so can't even go on it now


Oh right so all his 1g samples are £2????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry, that's what I thought at first but it's just one of his hashes lol sorry for the prick tease lol but it's still reasonably priced.... For example the most expensive bar the isolator hash is around 7pounds a g n it goes down to 2 quid a gram


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

even from the spanish vendors the real qaulity hash's are gonna cost you £7-10 a gram in small amounts can get it 4-5 a g if you buy 100g etc tho, all the cheap stuff is exactly that cheap stuff lol it aint bad hash compared to the shit we get in the UK but for the good shit you pay decent price's for.

you ever try spanishflys/eurosupplys paki black bizz? or his 00?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Well I'm probably gonna try the 2 quid sample. Lol fucking 2 quid...unless he charges a tenner for post...sneaky fuckers


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Have fun trimming that lol u ever thing of getting one of em trimmers zeddd has?


after the days ive had im actually thinking about getting a trimmer its fucking long trimming by hand


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Do what ice n hydro do n hire a black man...BUT WATCH HIM n make sure he doesn't have ebola


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

I just order 25g hash  .


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

whats the kinda prices per gram for stuff like bubble hash/ISO etc on there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Of what's how much l???ol love just browsing the hashes, how fucking lame is that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes Rambo I was all over spanishfly he was the hashman lol the paki.and 00 were both v nice I prefers the paki out of the 2 ....can't u find and paki hash on there lax? Or curelo hash aka butt hash lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm looking to spend around 60-100 so let me know what u can find mate...only goof qual tho


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> after the days ive had im actually thinking about getting a trimmer its fucking long trimming by hand


you got a lot to trim with 19 plants, even with a spin pro that would take 3 hours, how long u take to trim em?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Lmao off hahaha here's the dabs for u rimmer fist n second page lol... Fuck being sober lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao off hahaha here's the dabs for u rimmer fist n second page lol... Fuck being sober lol


cheers mate but same as yesterday i still dont understand bitcoin amounts so that page means nothing to me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Chilli n chicken pizza fookin stuffed now.....all those vendors are yank tho u ever orders from the states?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

A g of vacuum purged crumb wax bho is about 24 pounds so around the 25 pound mark. 0.06782 is around 24 pounds..23.66 or something like that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Chilli n chicken pizza fookin stuffed now.....all those vendors are yank tho u ever orders from the states?


I know a lad that orders weekly from canada/America n he's grand but I wouldn't do it with large amounts like he does...a gram of oil would be grand


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yes Rambo I was all over spanishfly he was the hashman lol the paki.and 00 were both v nice I prefers the paki out of the 2 ....can't u find and paki hash on there lax? Or curelo hash aka butt hash lol


you want qaulity and quick, have a gander at techohippys hash's one of the biggest n best vendors on the dnet pricey cause he is from the UK but has a real good range and one of the oldest most well known vendors.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

He's very expensive!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeh expensive is a good sign and a bad sign lol....get a screenshot of his gear laxx


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's very expensive!


so so

with that vendor your kinda paying a bit more for the whole service/reliability and guaranteed quality, hes been about since early SR1 days sold shitloads on all the markets and very very few complaints in 2-3yrs of vending.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Here u go cock gobbler


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> so so
> 
> with that vendor your kinda paying a bit more for the whole service/reliability and guaranteed quality, hes been about since early SR1 days sold shitloads on all the markets and very very few complaints in 2-3yrs of vending.


True he's actually decorated look near his name...he's about as legit as they get but still pricy lol Shawny boy is a working man now so I suppose he's got the big bucks to be splurging...wanna see the crack shawnybizzle? Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

I got 10g napalese hash and 10g yellow hash from persianrugs ... 2g charas and 2g morocan samples


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

I dont understand what's hard about going to google and typing bitcoin to pounds conversion lol .... bunch of lazy gits lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I got 10g napalese hash and 10g yellow hash from persianrugs ... 2g charas and 2g morocan samples


Handy on the phone aint it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I dont understand what's hard about going to google and typing bitcoin to pounds conversion lol .... bunch of lazy gits lol


Shawn knows how to get on agora n all he's just being a fucking stoner about it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Handy on the phone aint it lol


Abit too handy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I dont understand what's hard about going to google and typing bitcoin to pounds conversion lol .... bunch of lazy gits lol


I dont see whats wrong having it displayed in pounds in the first place lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

The hardest thing about buying of agora is getting the bitcoins ... vendors wanting proof of id for first time buys n shit lol ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Abit too handy lol


Don't look at how competativly priced the cocaine is lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

One of the markets used to let you change currency to gbp ... cant remember which though


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't look at how competativly priced the cocaine is lol


Lol already have .... crystal meth is tempting me in after so much breaking bad .... a gram couldnt harm ... right?? Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Wish I could get it on me phone says I need to get my phone rooted??? So fuck it


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

sr1 let you change to real prices towards the end.

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/vendor/EuroSupplyTeam# thats spanishfly or was? sales are very low tho which seems dodge


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Preev is good for comparing bit coin to currency


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> The hardest thing about buying of agora is getting the bitcoins ... vendors wanting proof of id for first time buys n shit lol ....


I've one lad that I deal with all the time n have his details saved on my mobile banking app...fyi bitcoins store all your information on em lol so something like bitfog is needed to clean it but I think agora cleans the coins as they enter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol already have .... crystal meth is tempting me in after so much breaking bad .... a gram couldnt harm ... right?? Lol


Yeah rambo was on about some ice pills that sounded fucking sexy!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wish I could get it on me phone says I need to get my phone rooted??? So fuck it


Thats what happens when u have a shitty Motorola


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wish I could get it on me phone says I need to get my phone rooted??? So fuck it


Nah man ur phone doesn't need to be rooted (but it works better on rooted devices) but u do need a better phone u ghetto ass mofo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sr1 let you change to real prices towards the end.
> 
> http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/vendor/EuroSupplyTeam# thats spanishfly or was? sales are very low tho which seems dodge


I was on about him thinking it was him but he's doing fuck all deals n very limited amounts defo fako


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was on about him thinking it was him but he's doing fuck all deals n very limited amounts defo fako


yeah something aint right there, spanishfly only ever sold them two types of hash and them weights but he prob done more like 3-5 sells a hour lol was no1 hash vendor on sr1.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahaha wankers might go on the daughters iPad then ye no?

Aye he's got an alright selection but Yeh he pricey too I wonder what that honeycomb hash is like?....how easy is it to become a vendor ? I could sell a shit ton of blueys on there man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

It's the Spanish vendors that have the cheapest hashes...well spains one of the safer places to order from.
I was temped to get coke from Colombia


shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha wankers might go on the daughters iPad then ye no?
> 
> Aye he's got an alright selection but Yeh he pricey too I wonder what that honeycomb hash is like?....how easy is it to become a vendor ? I could sell a shit ton of blueys on there man


Easy just have enough money n u can create one.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

How about u send over a sample of them blues to see how good ur packaging is n I'll tell u if it's up to international standards like rambos 
That applies to everyone but ghb lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

...fine I didn't want them anyways


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha oh is that his it is,is it my packagings sound if I had a vac pack I would be prooooo....so u want some do ya?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

[QUOTE [email protected], post: 10760338, member: 741874"]It's the Spanish vendors that have the cheapest hashes...well spains one of the safer places to order from.
I was temped to get coke from Colombia

Easy just have enough money n u can create one.[/QUOTE]

Yeh tbh I can remember now its about 50)-1000 aaint it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

What's the link to agora?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think it's that much.rambo knows more about the markets than myself.

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion

If that doesn't work I'll give u my referral code.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Its saying socks service error or sometbing ...but can get it all up on the mrs phone


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha you can't get it up lol


Pffft


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Nob head...Yeh just says host unreachable socks error??? Arrgghhhhhh feck it time for a joint


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 3, 2014)

dident we root your phone bizzle? il message u on skype


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dident we root your phone bizzle? il message u on skype


There u go, u let ice fuck about with ur phone...i hear he used a keylogger lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Aye yo u got a refferal for me?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm all on it on the gurts phone but need referring cuz agaora should be called agayer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2014)

Sent u it...what were u doing wrong? All u nweded was a spliff lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeh cheers mate just got it all sorted while she's moaning in me ear I want me phone I want me phone and then server went down so fuck it in spat dummy out getting a laptop now all.for me sen fuck her !!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers mate just got it all sorted while she's moaning in me ear I want me phone I want me phone and then server went down so fuck it in spat dummy out getting a laptop now all.for me sen fuck her !!!!


Get a stolen laptop off agora .... oh you cant get on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 3, 2014)

Yehyehyeh fuck agora now bollocks to it all I'll buy more coins n save em


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you got a lot to trim with 19 plants, even with a spin pro that would take 3 hours, how long u take to trim em?


aint finnished yet got 4 left took 2 days just 2 of us


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2014)

@ Zedd, soz Z , just seen you're post, I'm ok cheers me old muka. My daughters been bad, cancer, had to have some tissue removed & overy, same time as ceserian ! Poor fucker, only 23, not spread, all good atm, cunting kidney stones again, had bad infection , 2 weeks to pass, agony !. Hope you & the family r all good m8. Hello to Rambo 2, and all the crazy bunch


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2014)

Can't post me vid , ball bags !
Ah well pic of my psyco, exo & livers , cuts in a poly instead


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome back Baz, soz to hear bout ur troubles man, when shit gets that bad hopefully it can only get better from here on,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheers Gaz, alls good atm ,keep away from that shizz m8 ! Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2014)

The commonwealth games closing ceremony after party is still going on in glasgow ,......lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2014)

Is ice ok ?, I pm'd him while back. How's his moldy hoof ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah he's fine mate prob just not been on here for a while today, was on earlier tho,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3220316


it does both those things too


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @ Zedd, soz Z , just seen you're post, I'm ok cheers me old muka. My daughters been bad, cancer, had to have some tissue removed & overy, same time as ceserian ! Poor fucker, only 23, not spread, all good atm, cunting kidney stones again, had bad infection , 2 weeks to pass, agony !. Hope you & the family r all good m8. Hello to Rambo 2, and all the crazy bunch


thats not right baz at 23 , get her on high doses of vit c sposed to help, and kdney stones are the only commonly known prob more painful than childbirth so i hope u ok mate thats a bit much to deal with tbh chin up mate


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Ur Nat half bad for an English man baz. All the best


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Sneaky fucking Jews!
http://m.independent.ie/world-news/middle-east/us-turns-on-israel-after-un-chief-calls-strike-on-gaza-school-a-criminal-act-30480858.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning all

One for you lot..............
*Scientists Discover A Novel Mechanism Of Action Of Cannabidiol Against Lung Cancer Cells*
August 1, 2014 | by Justine Alford






Photo credit: Martijn, via Flickr. CC BY-SA 2.0
Share36.6K Tweet216 18 Reddit5 16
In recent years, there has been a growing interest in the use of cannabinoids, such as THC and cannabidiol (CBD), as potential anticancer agents. They have yielded promising results in both _in vitro_ (cells in a dish) and _in vivo _(animal) studies, demonstrating a plethora of antitumor effects such as promoting cell death and decreasing cell migration and invasion. While they may look great on paper, support for their efficacy in clinical settings is lacking as no human cancer trials have so far been published. Furthermore, scientists actually know little about how they exert their effects on cancer cells.

A few weeks ago, light was shed on one mechanism of action thanks to a UK study that identified previously unknown signaling platforms that mediated the anticancer effects of THC. Some are hesitant about using THC, however, given the unwanted psychoactive side effects. CBD may therefore represent a more useful therapeutic agent.

In a recent study, published in _Biochemical Pharmacology_, scientists set out to unpick CBD’s antitumor properties in the lab. Previous work had found that cannabinoids increase the levels of a sticky protein called intercellular adhesion molecule 1 (ICAM-1) on lung cancer cells which decreases their invasiveness and ability to spread (metastasize). However, how they promote cancer cell death was unknown.

To address this gap in our knowledge, scientists used lung cancer cell lines and cells derived from a lung cancer patient and looked at how CBD-induced ICAM-1 affects adhesion of the cancer cells to killer white blood cells called lymphokine-activated killer (LAK) cells.

The researchers discovered that CBD enhanced the susceptibility of these tumor cells to stick to the LAK cells, subsequently promoting their lysis (destruction). Furthermore, when the researchers blocked ICAM-1 using a neutralizing antibody, the effects of CBD were reversed. Likewise, when the researchers used molecular scissors to chop up ICAM-1 mRNA (the blueprint used to make the ICAM-1 protein), or blocked the cannabinoid receptors that CBD binds to, the compound no longer caused the increase in cancer cell destruction. 

The researchers then took this one step further by demonstrating that both THC and an endocannabinoid (a cannabinoid naturally produced by the body) mimic both promoted ICAM-1-dependent tumor cell killing. None of the 3 molecules tested in the study were found to increase the killing of non-tumor cells.

Taken together, these data suggest that the cannabinoid-induced ICAM-1 boost on lung cancer cells is responsible for the increased susceptibility of these cells to destruction by LAK cells. This therefore represents a previously unknown antitumor mechanism of cannabinoids, adding to our knowledge of how these compounds exert their effects on cancer cells in the lab. Whether these effects will be induced in humans with cancer, however, remains unknown. 

[Header image "home grown," by Martijn, via Flickr, used in accordance with CC BY-SA 2.0]


Read more at http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/scientists-discover-novel-mechanism-action-cannabidiol-against-lung-cancer-cells#ibixGV5wDRRFRKET.99


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> One for you lot..............
> *Scientists Discover A Novel Mechanism Of Action Of Cannabidiol Against Lung Cancer Cells*
> ...


Interesting sizzle


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Is 175 pounds good for 30g of 00?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2014)

is it actually double zero? does it look blonde or dark? is it from the uk?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it actually double zero? does it look blonde or dark? is it from the uk?




shiyyat i remeber 00

we called it "double oh zero" (as it sounds)

drying tent RH is 58%
NICE.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Spanish seller...sorry about the delay agora is slow today

Me n rambo were on about yesterday how it's possible it's a scam since EuroSupplyTeam is suppose to be Spanish fly n I'd just ask for escrow n that'll take the risk away...hopefully lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd be really surprised if it was first press real deal double 00. not saying it's impossible but they generally don't export the good gear.

looking at the pic there's no way that's first press it shouldn't be that dark man.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd be really surprised if it was first press real deal double 00. not saying it's impossible but they generally don't export the good gear.
> 
> looking at the pic there's no way that's first press it shouldn't be that dark man.


Thanks for the heads up...this thread has its benefits...cheap as chips hash it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2014)

gaffers just phoned. he told me friday he's see us tuesday, i was like aye we having monday off like? He said it's bank holiday his phone said! ( it transpires it is, but only in Scotland hahahahaha ) so we're having today off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Bank holiday over here...woop woop waiting on my tent another day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2014)

JUST STARTING TO GET NEW GROWTH ON THE POTTED UP SY, note to self, pot em up wen roots are BIG at least a inch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.canna-uk.com/videos/repotting_your_plants 

 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2014)

So what you lot up to then? Imnot looking forward to the next few days as missus is dropping the baby, well cant be arsed with this shit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Wtf, some butter fingers dropping the baby.

Tell her she's the woman it's her responsibility n see what happens lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

she's had more than one? it should practically fall out she's been there before, no need for drama now lol

another mouth to feed, best get cracking sae!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> she's had more than one? it should practically fall out she's been there before, no need for drama now lol
> 
> another mouth to feed, best get cracking sae!


last 1 was a c-section and she struggles to get my cock in her fully let alone a baby out so should be amusing to watch lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

4 play rimmer lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah well good luck with that, take a vid for us all to enjoy eh?


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 4, 2014)

has anyone tried the plant magic beneficial bacteria 
bloke in grow shop sorted me a box of the stuff in packets he said just mix it in with soil and bobs your aunties brother


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

you mean the granules? i used them on my big plants when i transplanted, made all kinds of funky things happen in the coco but it certainly helps with the root growth and overall health


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So what you lot up to then? Imnot looking forward to the next few days as missus is dropping the baby, well cant be arsed with this shit


Lmao sae I have more kids that a poor african family and let me tell you, everytime labour was a fucking tiresome load of bollocks that my missus drags out .... never gets quicker or less monotonous ... fuckin women


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

@ shawnybizzle if you do decide to sell on agora you should offer clone onlies I've seen it on another market n theirs a gap on agora for em


----------



## gazja420 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey, UK (noobie) grower here. 
Anyone looking forward to the stupid heat wave in a couple of weeks.
GET ALL THE FANS OUT !!!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2014)

Man I fucking hate kids soft play places .... missus already had a fuck off arguement with a stuck up her own arse blonde bitch.... had to step in before my missus launched her lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2014)

And now the stupid blonde bitch is slagging my missus off to her little group of scally mates ..... I see this turning bad quick . My missus has a shorter fuse than me and is trained in brazilian ju jitsu lol .....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Suche stoopid...that's at u noob gaz lol ur a lil young to be growing drugs, aint yeah?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> And now the stupid blonde bitch is slagging my missus off to her little group of scally mates ..... I see this turning bad quick . My missus has a shorter fuse than me and is trained in brazilian ju jitsu lol .....


Unleash the missus lol when I first started seeing my missus we were at a club at the bar n some lad grabbed her arse I trying to impress her stand up to the lad face to face n out of nowhere Bam she punched him right on the bridge of the nose...me gustu lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Cali is where is where all these strains originated from, the land race strains. Back in the 60's hippies from the US/CA traveled the world to get the finest land race strains and brought the beans back to northern the Cali other wise known as the emerald triangle for all the cannabis that is produced there. The dutch got all there original strains from the US and so did the UK. Just read a book about the hippy mafia or anything related to it.



Bullshit!
Ignorant Yanks always try and lay claim to stuff they know fuck all about.

Meet Scott Blakey aka master breeder "Shantibaba", creator of the 'White' family of cannabis strains and founder of Greenhouse Seeds.






He's Australian by the way and as far as I know has never lived a day in the USA in his life.


The Cali hippies that moved up into the mountains to escape Vietnam conscription were growing nothing more than south american landrace strains until they got stable hybrid seeds.
This wasn't until David Watson (Skunk_Man) released Skunk #1 under Cultivators Choice in the back of High Times many years after he emigrated from the USA to The Netherlands.
So to clear things up commercial strains came from original work by an American immigrant living in the netherlands that was then developed further (with his own work) by an Australian immigrant living in the netherlands who finally took the mother plants to Switzerland.

The only connection the USA has with the history of commercial cannabis outside of the USA is that David Watson was born there, nothing more.
And the only benefit California has is that it sits at a similar position to Afghanistan and the Hindu Kush mountain range (the geographical home of cannabis) making ideal outdoor growing conditions.

Ideal outdoor is still bunk compared to mid indoor.


----------



## gazja420 (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Suche stoopid...that's at u noob gaz lol ur a lil young to be growing drugs, aint yeah?


I wish I was still too young to be growing....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

gazja420 said:


> I wish I was still too young to be growing....


Silly boy


----------



## gazja420 (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Silly boy


What's your problem?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit!
> Ignorant Yanks always try and lay claim to stuff they know fuck all about.
> 
> Meet the Scott Blakey aka master breeder "Shantibaba", creator of the 'White' family of cannabis strains and founder of Greenhouse Seeds.
> ...


A good post!

Have to say though, the post you quoted disproves the point it is trying to make. The strains originated in cali, this is followed up with they had to travel the world and then bring them to cali. this invalidates the idea that they originated in cali. It also rather invalidates the idea that all UK and Dutch strains came from cali. If cali's could travel the world to bring them back, then so could everyone else. But yes, you are right, stupid yanks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2014)

And the yanks seem to forget long before Shanti there was this guy......


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2014)

@yorkie .... aint even worth rising to mate .... the stupid yanks wont take it as fact cus there about 13 and ignorant yanks ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2014)

Aye silly sods.

It's not like Ben Dronkers opened a cannabis museum in 1985 or anything like that.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

it's a weed.
no cunt owns it, or invented it.






that is alll


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Magic granules are good but empathy root grow is better and cheaper


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

BOO 
There's big ass beavers in them there bushes ! just in case you were wondering & I die b4 I see ya .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahaha is that really u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2014)

hahah you're a cracker Saer


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure is Shawny, good looking fucker I'm sure you'll agree


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Had a completely different picture in my head.....you look.....well....normal lol

Plus a right sexy bastasrd


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Fairys are on their way lads ay don I've got them again in 10mg so u wanna do any swapping or owt lemme know blad


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 4, 2014)

afternoon ladies, been up and down like a yoyo keepin check on RH,

WAS gunna say summert but totally forgotten lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> BOO View attachment 3220784
> There's big ass beavers in them there bushes ! just in case you were wondering & I die b4 I see ya .


Ah baz you look like a testicle!


All jokes aside I'd have put you down as more of a rab c nesbit kinda guy not this normal looking lad! Heck I look more scruffy than you haha


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol relax, no not a Nesbit !, more duck dynisty m8


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol....yo I've as long as u don't go above 60 your grand mate and as long as it ain't hot up there youll be shaaaand mate


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2014)

RH? What's that then?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Now I wanna post a pic lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Oy laxxy leave my sexy beaver alone or he'll flatten u with his tail lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Please don't lax lol seen enough of them cloggs to last a lifetime lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Nigga pls! If your indoor ensemble was half as fly as mine ppl would mistake you for mother fucking Hugh heffner..


I'm a mother fuckin man of leasure now! I need quality lounging gear


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

dafuq 


ghb said:


> it's a weed.
> no cunt owns it, or invented it.
> 
> 
> ...


dafuq u listening to on the radio ffs?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

whos that hand


bazoomer said:


> BOO View attachment 3220784
> There's big ass beavers in them there bushes ! just in case you were wondering & I die b4 I see ya .


whos that handsome bastard ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whos that hand
> 
> whos that handsome bastard ?


I'm afraid that would be me mr Z, but then you knew along what I looked like .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

The day Hugh Hefner wears black leather cloggs is the day all his pussy leaves hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whos that hand
> 
> whos that handsome bastard ?


Yeah, blue steel came to mind when I saw the pic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The day Hugh Hefner wears black leather cloggs is the day all his pussy leaves hahaha


All I hear is bullshit! He wears leather cloggs so the bitches pussy juices just roll off his fly ass kicks! Them European bitches love a good clogging up side the bum sounds like a mother fuckin stampede up in this hizzay!!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Spanish seller...sorry about the delay agora is slow today
> 
> Me n rambo were on about yesterday how it's possible it's a scam since EuroSupplyTeam is suppose to be Spanish fly n I'd just ask for escrow n that'll take the risk away...hopefully lol


i dunno bout it being real 00 as already said i think, the real 00 is often kept.

what it is tho mate is some seriously high grade strong hash, same as the paki quite a few in here have tried both well me,wdragon n bizz that i know off and no complaints, its lovely both of em.

that is spanishflys profile or was, i dont get the low sales tho? 

@Baz good to see ya back mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dunno bout it being real 00 as already said i think, the real 00 is often kept.
> 
> what it is tho mate is some seriously high grade strong hash, same as the paki quite a few in here have tried both well me,wdragon n bizz that i know off and no complaints, its lovely both of em.
> 
> ...


I know theres a high risk but that's what escrows for n I'm only curious cuz you bigged him up so much lol don already put me off him already so I'm back to waiting for that other lazy Spanish cunt to get back from hols...going on 15 days now!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

[QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10762368, member: 741874I hear is bullshit! He wears leather cloggs so the bitches pussy juices just roll off his fly ass kicks! Them European bitches love a good clogging up side the bum sounds like a mother fuckin stampede up in this hizzay!!!![/QUOTE]

Hahaha wet caution signs out left right and centre Yeh with a 60 yr old Vietnamese mopping up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeh for hash its all.about Spanish fly he is the man if you find the cunt lemme know cuz Iwill be ordering a half oz of the cunyos


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know theres a high risk but that's what escrows for n I'm only curious cuz you bigged him up so much lol don already put me off him already so I'm back to waiting for that other lazy Spanish cunt to get back from hols...going on 15 days now!


theres no faulting the hash whatever it is lol especially at them prices.

something dodge tho i wouldnt bother personally even with escrow, having ya coins tied up in there for however long if the sale did go bad, something about them spanish vendors they often just do one lol not ripping people off but just disapeering, neivita,emerald,spanishfly all done it. 

emerald was a big hash vendor on sr1, one day he just puts on his homepage that hes going on hols n never returned lol day before that tho id ordered 50g of i think it was called royal afghan pollen or sumfing like that, was a nice bit of hash, came on time no probs but i took it to resolution seeing as he wasnt about n got all me money back as he didnt answer, sweeeet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE="[email protected], post: 10762368, member: 741874I hear is bullshit! He wears leather cloggs so the bitches pussy juices just roll off his fly ass kicks! Them European bitches love a good clogging up side the bum sounds like a mother fuckin stampede up in this hizzay!!!!


Hahaha wet caution signs out left right and centre Yeh with a 60 yr old Vietnamese mopping up[/QUOTE]
Its a burden at times I'll tell ya, sometime I need to be all up in them bitches n be like YO BITCH GET YO PUSSY OUT MY FACE b4 I clog you up side it with me dick! Dickslappen as the Flemish say lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres no faulting the hash whatever it is lol especially at them prices.
> 
> something dodge tho i wouldnt bother personally even with escrow, having ya coins tied up in there for however long if the sale did go bad, something about them spanish vendors they often just do one lol not ripping people off but just disapeering, neivita,emerald,spanishfly all done it.
> 
> emerald was a big hash vendor on sr1, one day he just puts on his homepage that hes going on hols n never returned lol day before that tho id ordered 50g of i think it was called royal afghan pollen or sumfing like that, was a nice bit of hash, came on time no probs but i took it to resolution seeing as he wasnt about n got all me money back as he didnt answer, sweeeet.


You're not helping rambo lol I've enough for the hash in my wallet on agora but I have to wait for that cunt to come back, no other offers near as good as him... Read his comments, it's pretty good quality for the price


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Afternoon gents, 

Well im chopping my exo either 2nite or 2morro thats her had just over 8 weeks, gonna leave the dog and jakes till next week or week after, just smoked a sample of exo I took a few days and hung inside tent to dry, its pretty nice and strong so its had another week since then so should be sweet to pull,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You're not helping rambo lol I've enough for the hash in my wallet on agora but I have to wait for that cunt to come back, no other offers near as good as him... Read his comments, it's pretty good quality for the price


ive already reserched the vendor mate, hashassin isnt it?

he says he use to supply neivita or so he says, prob all the same person lol me sisters ex was spanish when she finally kicked the twat out n back to spain i kept in contact for a while n was buying abit of hash n sniff from him, you can get some really cheap hash over there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Only pulling I'll be doing the next few months is myself fucking veg draaaaaaaaaags


Yeah Spanish lads are a lil creepy/sleezy...well that's what the telly tells me anyways lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Only pulling I'll be doing the next few months is myself fucking veg draaaaaaaaaags


Tell me about it mate, my last harvest was February so I been waiting a long fucking time for this,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Tell me about it mate, my last harvest was February so I been waiting a long fucking time for this,


You want me to tell you about it? Sick man lol jk lol
yeah being on here all the time doesn't help much either. I remember shawnybizzle complaining about not growing when I was growing...how the tables have turned.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit!
> Ignorant Yanks always try and lay claim to stuff they know fuck all about.
> 
> Meet Scott Blakey aka master breeder "Shantibaba", creator of the 'White' family of cannabis strains and founder of Greenhouse Seeds.
> ...



Bullshit, hippies traveled the hippie trail hence the name the hippie trail which goes from asia through the middle east up through turkey. READ a book about the subject.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/

It's lineage is unknown it is an indica/sativa hybrid meaning some is from the middle east mountains and asia or south america for the sativa side. that green house dude is full of shit. The white is not even part of the white family.

Even white widow is a mix of indica and sativa as so is all white strains unless they are a newer hybrid.

Green House is shit, makes shit seeds and everybody knows it especially in the states. Arjan is all about money and hanging out with famous people he is a fucktard.

Look up some real breeders like MrDank, SubCool, Bohdi, JAWS, GageGreenGenetics, 303 Seeds.

fuck nirvana, green house and barneys farm.

People have been growing high grade cannabis in cali since the 60's for almost 50 years not just since 1985.

And the fact that you said outdoor is bunk compared to indoor shows you know shit about what you are talking about. You Brits and the Dutch can't grow good bud outdoor because your weather sucks or you would know good organic outdoor blows away any indoor. fuckin moron.

I never said a landrace strain originated in cali I'm saying most hybrids which are used in newer hybrids came from cali like NL, ChemDawg, Silver Haze, OG Kush, etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hippie_trail a lot of the hippies in N. Cali were Austrailian and British and American.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Better song lol
This song was inspired buy my clogs



Don't give a fuck what anyone says wrestling used to be fucking awesome back in the day lol Fucking aweeesome


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Bullshit, hippies traveled the hippie trail hence the name the hippie trail which goes from asia through the middle east up through turkey. READ a book about the subject.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/
> 
> ...


england > usa. mdjenks, just count yourself lucky you are white skinned and have english as your first language

now stop crying and go back to the gay thread


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2014)

Ah you don't have to call the irish gay......you racist.

We make fun of our own country especially the dumb ass inbred rednecks in the south east, Texas is cool though especially Austin.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Wait what? N were not a race lol
Like we're white...that's our race lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Everyone needs to chill the fuck out n smoke what their arguing about lol n i ain't got any motherfuckers






That baz in the video btw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Fuck her right in the pussy lmao...quote of the week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

You got no weed lax? Surley u can source some off one of the lads like?


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone needs to chill the fuck out n smoke what their arguing about lol n i ain't got any motherfuckers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fake heisenberg is funny. i guess they (yanks) can be funny, even though they are complete cunts.......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You got no weed lax? Surley u can source some off one of the lads like?


Gonna stop a lil so the ol tolerance can go down a lil....i smoke my last grow need a lil time off, thinking maybe crop but a months more realistic.

It's the fact that he does it twice n with such balls!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

Lmao relax, my boy showed me that clip few months back & Imao then also


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Great minds n all that carry on


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> fake heisenberg is funny. i guess they (yanks) can be funny, even though they are complete cunts.......


fuktards fer sure, hitch hiked cali spending canadian dollars, fukkers did not notice lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Exo cut that I stuck in 12 12 from rooting, only gonna get about an 8th dry, but it been in the bottom of tent and only ever fed water so aint cost me fuck all to grow


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

So any one got a 90x90 tent or a metre they wanna swap with a ds60 plus lightin?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Exo, day 58, getting chopped 2nite or 2morro cos I need some smoke and cash,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jakes dream day 58, this is getting chopped nxt week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol worth a shot I suppose but now u know not to flip from just rooted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

I noticed a huge difference in flavour and strenth letting em go 9 mate thus rounds going for the full 10 yeeaaahhh boy

Still banging weed at 8 mind even 7 lolololol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol worth a shot I suppose but now u know not to flip from just rooted


Lol I only doone it cos I took the cut for someone who never took it, so just chucked it into flower tent to see what it would do with only water in biobizz allmix soil, its still 2 weeks or so away from chop. I wouldn't normally flip a just rooted cut especially not as small as this


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol I only doobon os I took the cut for someone who never took it, so just chucked it into flower tent to see what it would do with only water in biobizz allmix soil, its still 2 weeks or so away from chop. I wouldn't normally flip a just rooted cut especially not as small as this


Yeh but think of the screensaver you could.make with it lol cool as fuck all Japanese bonsai weed.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

is that jake blues still smelling blueberry like? massive colas on all those plants ( well except the little one) the buds look nice considering it was so far from the light, i think the smaller a plant is the nice the nugs it gives because they don't flop every where


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So any one got a 90x90 tent or a metre they wanna swap with a ds60 plus lightin?


what size is the ds60?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

60cm square by 120 high I think maybe 160


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 60cm square by 120 high I think maybe 160


 an what lighting has it got coming with it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Would come with a 250 cfl could gibe the 250 hps instead but too hot for that size of a tent


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> is that jake blues still smelling blueberry like? massive colas on all those plants ( well except the little one) the buds look nice considering it was so far from the light, i think the smaller a plant is the nice the nugs it gives because they don't flop every where


No m8 it has a more citrus smell now, maybe just a subtle hint of blueberry, the jakes buds are huge the main cola is prob gonna be about 3oz dry on its own,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeh deffo gonna get some nice nuggage of the Jake mate...damn I cant wait to flip lol another couple a weeks or so I want em real big nuff nuggage ya get me blad n ting raasclip


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Not much to look at yet but thats my next gang in the making just recoverd from the supercroppin i gave em the other day


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

@robbie, defo stinks of diesl m8,& the purples there .


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2014)

looks like a nice run shawn, shame you won't be able to run that second 600, reckon you could get a kg from that tent in the winter. how many strains again?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

What we all up 2 tonight ? Just been down shed & found a few spider mite on me BMF ! 6 weeks on Wednesday so don't wanna spray, hope to fuck they don't get bad , bottle of PV+ for next lot I think, anyway , no weed, so just chillin with me chicken


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

6 exo a bill and a haze there's 2 other exo in there at the mo from the veg tent took it down yesterday just getting prepped like.....well I'm gonna get another rvk and have it blowing in fresh air and see if I can run both...but if not Yeh will be fun in winter fo sho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Gettin brave with them pics aint ya lol...I was thinking of getting some chickens then realised all the work involved and thought fuck that for a few eggs


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> What we all up 2 tonight ? Just been down shed & found a few spider mite on me BMF ! 6 weeks on Wednesday so don't wanna spray, hope to fuck they don't get bad , bottle of PV+ for next lot I think, anyway , no weed, so just chillin with me chicken
> View attachment 3221095


baz i got a chicken too hes a cockerel in the making, good fun today he likes being picked up and played with, old smokers like their poultry by the looks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> What we all up 2 tonight ? Just been down shed & found a few spider mite on me BMF ! 6 weeks on Wednesday so don't wanna spray, hope to fuck they don't get bad , bottle of PV+ for next lot I think, anyway , no weed, so just chillin with me chicken
> View attachment 3221095


Why with the pic, don't want ol baz to get into trouble!!!!


Only a matter of time till zeddd posts a selfie with his cock lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why with the pic, don't want ol baz to get into trouble!!!!


< i got my pic up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> < i got my pic up


I fucking know I've no idea what you look like but rambo doesn't take the piss so I'm assuming ur not small like lil ol RobbieP but you say the hippiest of things some times n i remember you referring to goa once...i dunno man lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

I nearly put mine up once hiding behind a blue dream pusssied out tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I fucking know I've no idea what you look like but rambo doesn't take the piss so I'm assuming ur not small like lil ol RobbieP but you say the hippiest of things some times n i remember you referring to goa once...i dunno man lol


technohippy, nah i cant be doin with hippies its the bullshit way of speaking man but have spent some time on the old hippy beaches in the 80s, goa and koh panghan when every tourist was stark naked speeding dancing fuking and getting high, i was painting them and selling speed punch arrived by 400 hp motor boat from samui to the disgust of all the hippys who used the coconut boat and complained about our general demeanor until they realised we had the wizz, lol old cunt that i am


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

We can't all be as Ard as baz lol motherfuckers has a chicken for crying out loud!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

oh yeah jus remembered, hippies always tell u they had the best charas and got really shanti in Nepaaaaal man......grrrrr fukkkkers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> technohippy, nah i cant be doin with hippies its the bullshit way of speaking man but have spent some time on the old hippy beaches in the 80s, goa and koh panghan when every tourist was stark naked speeding dancing fuking and getting high, i was painting them and selling speed punch arrived by 400 hp motor boat from samui to the disgust of all the hippys who used the coconut boat and complained about our general demeanor until they realised we had the wizz, lol old cunt that i am


 envious to fuck! About as hardcore as I get is bring my smoke back weekly from Holland to belgium lol...train did go pretty fast mind u, but I mostly took the bus


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> envious to fuck! About as hardcore as I get is bring my smoke back weekly from Holland to belgium lol...train did go pretty fast mind u, but I mostly took the bus


i spent 5 years wasting my time in these places, left home at 18 wide eyed and full of love for humankind, came back from africa at 23 hating niggas lol, doesnt happen to many sposed to make u the other way, but i went there and lived with them in mud huts some of the time and ate their shite food and had low level conversations with em cos theyre mostly low IQ but that was just my real experience, Asias totally different level omg no contest esp India which is endlessly fascinating ime esp stoned off ya face


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got 9 plants , I'm a little nobody, I'm not hiding away at my age , fuck it .won't make it a regular thing , all this Gestapo , keep in line business gets me down . They can't enslave my spirit ! These new cookies I done smash the goolies off me , made with decarbed hash & lysthin , Don put link up for recapie ,( the decarbed hash, not the cookies !)good shizz if followed V carefully .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Hardly wasted, you're still talking about it!
I'd never go to Africa not racist but y gf would be taking in the blink of her green eyes lol I genuinely associate Africa with ppl dying.
I'd go the some parts of India. I'd love to go to the Philippines or Japan n see godzilla but tbh I just love asian chicks...sexy tiny women lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've got 9 plants , I'm a little nobody, I'm not hiding away at my age , fuck it .won't make it a regular thing , all this Gestapo , keep in line business gets me down . They can't enslave my spirit ! These new cookies I done smash the goolies off me , made with decarbed hash & lysthin , Don put link up for recapie ,( the decarbed hash, not the cookies !)good shizz if followed V carefully .


This is why we needed the rep button!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

& they lick yer bum for a couple of pesos relax !


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah but have u ever had one can be very nice and they always wipe up


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> & they lick yer bum for a couple of pesos relax !


thats why we need the rep button


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 4, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> & they lick yer bum for a couple of pesos relax !


Piles and all baz eh lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Piles and all baz eh lol


they lick around them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahahahaha oooooooh


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't google it


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

this blokes a player, get pulled over by the cops so he pulls the female....http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2715718/Flirty-policewoman-let-uninsured-Porsche-driver-swapping-numbers-sending-text-message-saying-really-hot-Im-bikini.html


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah but have u ever had one can be very nice and they always wipe up


I did Z , at the rum & raisin club in Bacolod , & very nice it was 2 , 20 pesos I think was the cost


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well the exo has been chopped and ia hanging drying now, 2moz is my last day off work so didnt wNna be trimming then up for work early nxt morn so got it all done 2nite, think im gpnna hit about 5 or 6 oz off this exo when its dry possibly even slightly more, the buds are the biggest and densest of all the exo ive ever grown


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well the exo has been chopped and ia hanging drying now, 2moz is my last day off work so didnt wNna be trimming then up for work early nxt morn so got it all done 2nite, think im gpnna hit about 5 or 6 oz off this exo when its dry possibly even slightly more, the buds are the biggest and densest of all the exo ive ever grown


she love nutes long time


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2014)

asia can be a mans paradise for a bit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> she love nutes long time


Yeah she was a real hungry bitch, was on a shit load of nutes this time round, and as u can see I pulled her back fr8m the yellowing to nice dark green again, shes only a bit yellow again now cos been on ripen for almostn2 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Got sick of waiting for that thundering whoooore to come back from hols n since I need the money bad I got 25g of paki gold stamped for just over 100e I'll still make 150 on it n that will go towards the 100g when that lad comes back.


Nearly impulse both some synthetic cocaine lol naughty,naughty not till I've disposable income my friend lol fuckin monkeys


Guess who opened up a tattoo studio in ireland...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got sick of waiting for that thundering whoooore to come back from hols n since I need the money bad I got 25g of paki gold stamped for just over 100e I'll still make 150 on it n that will go towards the 100g when that lad comes back.
> 
> 
> Nearly impulse both some synthetic cocaine lol naughty,naughty not till I've disposable income my friend lol fuckin monkeys
> ...


u cant polish turds


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it me or the hash ur calling a turd lol


Actually nvm lol I don't wanna know


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is it me or the hash ur calling a turd lol
> 
> 
> Actually nvm lol I don't wanna know


Morning turd, I mean Relax.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Prolapse mother fucker lol
Talking to an irish vendor on agora n he's making some money for his small deal n ks 2 

"
The bubblegum goes 10k a key.
The other standard irish grown is 6k, have only listed that on sr."


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning all, anyone got anything ready to fly with the fairy at short notice?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Morning lads and re..turd.....aye with hash if it don't bubble or it ain't pliable it ain't worth it IMO..I do love me a nice sticky gooey hash


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Top of the morning séan me ol boy. Yeah there was other cheaper run of the Mil hash i nearly bought till the lad said it didn't bubble, of i were eating something I'd have spit it in that cunts face! Well screen but ja get me drift.

Fyi,tbh if shit dont bubble n isn't palatable I'll sell it off at 30e an 8th...fuckin bargain


That irish lad selling on agora is charging 146e for 7grams lol fucking madness


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Aye top a the morning Tonya tommy.....u never really know how good it is till you got it do ya....pics can be decieving can't they...god every time I talk about hash i want some lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah at the end of the day soap bar sells for 35 e an 8th n 70 a q ( back in my day it was 25 punt n 45 a q) over here so if I sell at those prices I'll still make 150 n that will pay for the 100g so happy daze.
It's this site Shawn fucking all we talk about is pot n necrophilia 24/7 lol I've a few quid left I'n my wallet might get a few gram hashes n test out the extract/ hash attachments for the vape. You toy with the idea of getting a volcano anymore?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Some one mention nechrophillia ?, picked up this little stunner last night . . .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Her sister's single Relax if ya fancy a 4 some ? . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Some one mention nechrophillia ?, picked up this little stunner last night . . . View attachment 3221488


Bet shed squirt...dust in ur face


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Her sister's single Relax if ya fancy a 4 some ? . . .
> View attachment 3221489


Dicks small enough to make use of that gap...jackpot lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Lmao , i'le set u up m8


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Tell her I've all my own teeth...English chicks dig a full gob of teeth...sluts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeh think ill leave the volcano don't like the sound of throwing weed away even tho you had all the THC off it...I like my joints too much mate.....those muab dibs look good tho for smoking bubble and oils on....I need something small and personal for work use so I can just get a quick hit when I need without walking around for 20 mins trying to smoke a joint lol shit gets too risky... might get one of them credit card pipes that could work and just bring a g to work all ground up lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Those little E cig converters r good for a quick hit in private sae,SORRY , I meant SHAWNY ! I was sent one off ?, was it Robbie ?, can't remember now , but great for a couple o blasts m8


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh think ill leave the volcano don't like the sound of throwing weed away even tho you had all the THC off it...I like my joints too much mate.....those muab dibs look good tho for smoking bubble and oils on....I need something small and personal for work use so I can just get a quick hit when I need without walking around for 20 mins trying to smoke a joint lol shit gets too risky... might get one of them credit card pipes that could work and just bring a g to work all ground up lol


U can make budder from it or use it as a joint filler instead of tobacco! Fook throwing it away it still gets u a lil high...very lil but high never the less! Those ecigs are fooking ninja style but if ur 2 lazy to make the tinctures all the time this might help...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeh I had one of them but making the oil is a bit of a pain I want something that takes actual herb the real deal for that propa hit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U can make budder from it or use it as a joint filler instead of tobacco! Fook throwing it away it still gets u a lil high...very lil but high never the less! Those ecigs are fooking ninja style but if ur 2 lazy to make the tinctures all the time this might help...


Yeh could get away with that easy peasy...can u put dry herb in that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

On the front of the box it says "real gold herb chamber" so I'd assume u could.
Here's one review but there's tons online so look into it b4 you invest
http://www.gotvape.net/puffit-portable-vaporizer-reviews.html?n=all


Here is a youtube review for the older models n thank fuck the newer ones are silent hahahaha fucking ridiculous haha

PUFFiT-X Portable Vaporizer Review: 




If u do get it get the newer ones lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Apparently that noisy ones the new model think it's the internal fan that makes the noise but here's a link with a ten % discount
http://www.vaposhop.com/vaporizers/portable_vaporizers/puffit-x-forced-air-vaporizer/



Shit dawg if u read their bullet points u can turn down the fan so it's badly auditable


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Any one using vinigar or lemon juice to lower ph ?, my BMF are not liking the ph fluctuation , all the clone onlys are fine , ph is around 7.7 ,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheers for that laxx don't look too bad a bit noise with yha fan tho but on site no one is hearing that.....baz zedd introduced me to pure ascorbic acid (vitamin c) white powder ph's ya water down and cleans the chlorine out never mind all other little benefits I'll never buy a bottle of pH down ever again

Lemon juice works but u have to keep your eye on it as it starts to rise again after an hour or so


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Sean, u can turn down the fan apparently bur yeah u wouldn't hear that on site lol. 
Here's the stuff he's on about baz I bookmarked it when they were on about it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheers relax, off up toon to scout some


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Was a Shawn, i just gave u a mental image, here's another..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuckin love paddy n max.....k like his comic magnet n steel lmao proper funny shit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Their good alright but aint got shit on Harry Enfield





Just saw time gentleman pls show up after...anyone watch that? Fucking quality show lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Their good alright but aint got shit on Harry Enfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i must be a miserable bastard but i find hardly any comedy funny anymore, weird one of getting older i rec, they all seem like prats on a mad one, cept there is always Bill Hicks, he jus gets funnier, bernard manning too just cos hes a wrongun these days lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

this covers so much, bernard the comic hero vs zionist bitch playing the jew victim....she aint what she makes out dont get her babysitting


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit i must be a miserable bastard but i find hardly any comedy funny anymore, weird one of getting older i rec, they all seem like prats on a mad one, cept there is always Bill Hicks, he jus gets funnier, bernard manning too just cos hes a wrongun these days lol


rich hall is quite funny but a lot of people just dont get his type of humour it seems


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 5, 2014)

Yo uk growers check out my 600w multi strain grow ready for harvest I'm doing
White strawberry 
White lemon
Fruity chronic juice
Wonder Woman
Amnesia lemon 
I have harvested 2 so far check it out in my grow journal I have posted a link below feel free to ask any questions about the strains or anything
hhttps://www.rollitup.org/p/10765024/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

Seen this on another thread and it made me lol, thot some of you lot might appreciate it,


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Seen this on another thread and it made me lol, thot some of you lot might appreciate it,
> View attachment 3221551


There weirdos that's for sure


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

That's just wrong Gaz ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Just found out young kode is dead....R.I.P mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just found out young kode is dead....R.I.P mate


Are u kiddin mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just found out young kode is dead....R.I.P mate


iikode from on here? what happened


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just found out young kode is dead....R.I.P mate


what happened mate he was only a youngun?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit i must be a miserable bastard but i find hardly any comedy funny anymore, weird one of getting older i rec, they all seem like prats on a mad one, cept there is always Bill Hicks, he jus gets funnier, bernard manning too just cos hes a wrongun these days lol


Agreed on the bill hicks, he's in a field of his own with goat boy lol fucker was hoping about cancer on stage when he fuckin had it!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck I just checked his fb, its true, far too young man, r.i.p mate,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

http://pirc.scotland.gov.uk/investigations/current_investigations/1561_pirc_investigation_crown_directed_investigation_into_death_of_a_20_year_old_man


seems he died in custody :O

http://news.stv.tv/north/281610-warren-fenty-of-aberdeen-died-at-kittybrewster-police-custody-centre/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Is that kodi? Kid was YOUNG! Was he into his prescription buzz, I'd a mate that died from popping 2 many he was 26-27 just had a baby n all....fuck me that's young


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is that kodi? Kid was YOUNG! Was he into his prescription buzz, I'd a mate that died from popping 2 many he was 26-27 just had a baby n all....fuck me that's young


yeh he hadent even started shaving yet, let alone donning fly leather slippers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck me man 20 is fuckin crazy young. Rip stranger.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2014)

Man that fucking sucks. Wonder what the COD and the circumstances were. I don't understand how people can die in police custody if it's not brutality, if he was ill due to drugs or whatnot, he should have been in hospital!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

R.I.P kode

fucking bad shit that, was only a kid.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Ice, have you seen "Lucy" 
Lucy TRAILER 1 (2014) - Luc Besson, Scarlett Joha…: 




All jokes aside, I'd happy do time to rape that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeh the poor little fella just after his 20th birthday bless him....like u say tip top how the fuck you just die in custody pigs make me sick man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

well that the first thread member killed by the cops, sent him some of my 70um bubble and he told me he was stoned in the job centre, geeza liked fishing but didnt get much chance to fish with his life, we need fukin answers to this one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuckin too right zedd wankers them police are hate em with a passion.....be was a good lad a bit cheeky I bey he could land himself in trouble a lot but a good kid we used to talk quite a bit....gonna blaze a fatten for the lad now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2014)

It doesn't look good for a cop shop that's only been open a year.


What kind of age is 20 ffs!


R.I.P lad.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin too right zedd wankers them police are hate em with a passion.....be was a good lad a bit cheeky I bey he could land himself in trouble a lot but a good kid we used to talk quite a bit....gonna blaze a fatten for the lad now


Yeah man he was a good lad, I used to chat on skype wit him now and again, was a cocky cheeky little shit but a nice guy none the less, feel sorry for his mum that been left on her own now, 
Just rolled a fatty so will join u in blazing one up to him,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

Just been reading some news reports about his death and it seems its apparently drug related and he had only been discharged from hospital into police custody earlier the day he died, also the new police station he was held in is the 1st and only station in scotland not to include call buttons in the cells for the prisoners to call for help if its needed, either way it sounds like a major fail on police scotlands behalf,


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It doesn't look good for a cop shop that's only been open a year.
> 
> 
> What kind of age is 20 ffs!
> ...


A year? The article claims that this has happened not even a month after it opened. (opened june, death on 29th june)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Not just the cops mate, in the whole fucking system!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

His mum be feeling guilty now she grassed him up then when he came out of nick she kicked him out again and stole his money weed and pills and told his Mrs at the time he was cunt and not worth bothering with!! Quite sad really..but Yeh big fatty for warren 

Anyway when I set back up deffo gonna fuck this smaller tent off she's served me well but I need an upgrade so I can veg my clones up good and have em strait into the flower tent when the next lot are done like how I had it before


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> A year? The article claims that this has happened not even a month after it opened. (opened june, death on 29th june)


Yeah I seen that as well was only open a cpl weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> His mum be feeling guilty now she grassed him up then when he came out of nick she kicked him out again and stole his money weed and pills and told his Mrs at the time he was cunt and not worth bothering with!! Quite sad really..but Yeh big fatty for warren
> 
> Anyway when I set back up deffo gonna fuck this smaller tent off she's served me well but I need an upgrade so I can veg my clones up good and have em strait into the flower tent when the next lot are done like how I had it before


Aww man, must of felt like the whole world was against him. 
What size tent are you thinking of?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking suicide but surely that would.be stated from the off....something very fishy going on here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

A 90 or 1m so I can get a 400 in there no problem


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

Never knew then dude but a friend of the thread is a friend of mine .... 

R.I.P man ....


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I was thinking suicide but surely that would.be stated from the off....something very fishy going on here


Yes and no. Even suicide in custody must be investigated before being publcly reported. Police must do everything they can to stop you having any ability to harm yourself while in their custody. Just for drink driving i was forced to remove belt and everything "dangerous" before being put in a holding cell. Who knows though. 

We've all read of this kind of situation, but this time, it's personal. I want to know exactly what the fuck went down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, remember being arrested in Manchester n they took the laces out my shoes n all then kept my fucking shoes outside the cell!!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah they remove everything even tiers from ur trousers and shoelaces so u cant hang urself, so fuck knows whats happened but I wanna know, it was over a month ago if it was suicide I think it would have been stated by now, I think there is more police involvement and thats why its taking so long, but I could be wrong,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

[E="tip top toker, post: 10765711, member: 150195"]Yes and no. Even suicide in custody must be investigated before being publcly reported. Police must do everything they can to stop you having any ability to harm yourself while in their custody. Just for drink driving i was forced to remove belt and everything "dangerous" before being put in a holding cell. Who knows though.

We've all read of this kind of situation, but this time, it's personal. I want to know exactly what the fuck went down.[/QUOTE]

Fuckin damn right you know exactly what they're like in them places you can't do fuck all same with u lax and the laces thing...son what the fuck happend in there? Poor fucker its got to me a bit this has


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> asia can be a mans paradise for a bit lol


I lived in Seoul for a year and spent a couple of months in tokyo, was going to go to hong kong but met a nice russian lady and stayed with her for four months in Seoul before going to tokyo and then back to the states.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [E="tip top toker, post: 10765711, member: 150195"]Yes and no. Even suicide in custody must be investigated before being publcly reported. Police must do everything they can to stop you having any ability to harm yourself while in their custody. Just for drink driving i was forced to remove belt and everything "dangerous" before being put in a holding cell. Who knows though.
> 
> We've all read of this kind of situation, but this time, it's personal. I want to know exactly what the fuck went down.


Fuckin damn right you know exactly what they're like in them places you can't do fuck all same with u lax and the laces thing...son what the fuck happend in there? Poor fucker its got to me a bit this has[/QUOTE]
Yeah man im feeling it too, it hit hard when its someone u know and talk to, makes u think as well how short life can be fuck the poor guy was only 20 for 4 days


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Nah man think it got everyone, it's a kid that died in police custody after being released from hospital!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

I know mate fuckin wank...just goes to show ya never know whats round the corner do ya....fucking 20 man makes u think don't it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Killed off the fireball runt shit was depressing to look at but her fucking roots were China white when I tore the soil apart n top dressed all my others with her so wish I'd given her a lil longer but I've 2 remaing so fingers crossed their tits pop out.
Scraped a whole fucking bowl worth of crystal n hit it in one, going from trim to crystal slapped a whole different kinda stupid up in me...me so than normal.took a good 5 mins to type this


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

im feeling it cunt owed me £20, or is it too soon for gags..?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Killed off the fireball runt shit was depressing to look at but her fucking roots were China white when I tore the soil apart n top dressed all my others with her so wish I'd given her a lil longer but I've 2 remaing so fingers crossed their tits pop out.
> Scraped a whole fucking bowl worth of crystal n hit it in one, going from trim to crystal slapped a whole different kinda stupid up in me...me so than normal.took a good 5 mins to type this


sounds good man al=most worth doing the tolerance break thing lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll take a break once I totally run out. Couldn't not smoke if it's in the house..pfft madness



!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Gf insisted on the cat gettin blood tests to make sure she didn't have any kidney problems...lol
She was not one bit pleased hahahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

I love weed too much to stop or weed loves me I don't know lol

always better to rid the runts quickly mate get them little cunts out of there.....no work 2morro but gotta sort this van and ting out yagetme homebread


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

If u even stop for 2 weeks man it fucks you up! Even soap bar can nearly be too much lol.
Yeah you've that inspection. Be glad ur still in veg man lol fuck throwing flowering plants about the place


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

got some livers ive taken to 10 weeks and am slow drying the buds in brown bags to bring out that fruity bubblegum smell, cant wait to try this one smells good already


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 5, 2014)

Gimme some 

Yeh its come at an alright time tbf they're still quite small so shouldnt be a prob shifting it all still gonna be a ball ache tho


Last time in stopped smoking weed was for 2 weeks when I went to Greece years ago and Yeh when I came back I blazed a big joint of northern lights and stumbled out me shed in a right 2 n 8


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got some livers ive taken to 10 weeks and am slow drying the buds in brown bags to bring out that fruity bubblegum smell, cant wait to try this one smells good already


Thats how I cure mate .... slow dry in brown bags then jar up once at desired cure 

Can take ages though and some strains go through the hay smelling phase when slow dried like that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thats how I cure mate .... slow dry in brown bags then jar up once at desired cure
> 
> Can take ages though and some strains go through the hay smelling phase when slow dried like that


I'll have a bowl to that!

Bring on the dribble


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thats how I cure mate .... slow dry in brown bags then jar up once at desired cure
> 
> Can take ages though and some strains go through the hay smelling phase when slow dried like that


R.i.p to that young guy that mysteriously lost his life!!! I also use the brown bags but its only one of the steps not the entire process.. I hang them then bagbrown them then sweat them in a plastic bag then they go into a brown bag once more I feel like it distributes moisture evenly as it drys...full process takes about 9 to 14 days!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

im in a running battle with the RH in my dry tent, this time im onnit each day like 50x wetting a towel and hanging it or rh drops to like 27% its bouncing around 42-62 so thats all good, should maybe get a controller for the fan in ther.


drying- make or beak your harvest right ther.
exo has like 7-10 days left imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

iiKode said:


> imjustmessin,im stayin well away fromthis disupute forget i was ever here. fuckin kehboardspace bar


his last post on riu


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> his last post on riu


his visitor wall on here just posted.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/iikode.416493/


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Thats how I cure mate .... slow dry in brown bags then jar up once at desired cure
> 
> Can take ages though and some strains go through the hay smelling phase when slow dried like that


yeah robbie ive had to adapt man now i got the spinpro i cant chop and hang, drying em rite out for percy over bout a week, got psycho to chop next few days, got 5 oz of exo curing thinking of goin to a festival to shot it with the mrs could be a laugh


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah robbie ive had to adapt man now i got the spinpro i cant chop and hang, drying em rite out for percy over bout a week, got psycho to chop next few days, got 5 oz of exo curing thinking of goin to a festival to shot it with the mrs could be a laugh


Everyone will think ur a nark! You need someone young..fly me over n I'll flog it there for you.



Lead arrived today...yup it's a soft dog lead lol still does the same as the tenner one I'd gotten at the vets.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah robbie ive had to adapt man now i got the spinpro i cant chop and hang, drying em rite out for percy over bout a week, got psycho to chop next few days, got 5 oz of exo curing thinking of goin to a festival to shot it with the mrs could be a laugh



sounds fun man

thats what i need to up my game on the drying and curing,

got 17 in veg, errrr. fucking just got 2 barneys farm lsd cuts--- fucking 20 l pots with soil/sand/perlite mix,

great lol...



[email protected] said:


> Everyone will think ur a nark! You need someone young..fly me over n I'll flog it there for you.


 na everyone would think your a pikey


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone will think ur a nark! You need someone young..fly me over n I'll flog it there for you.


my wife gets the cutomers mate not me, she dont look like a narc lemme tell u


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm only messing zedd, you open your gob n they'll know ur not a cop lol or if some black kid passes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sounds fun man
> 
> thats what i need to up my game on the drying and curing,
> 
> ...


They'd be fuckin right! N I'll have their smoke n cash


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

Fucking women !!! Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone will think ur a nark! You need someone young..fly me over n I'll flog it there for you.





RobbieP said:


> Fucking women !!! Grrrrrrrrrr



innit man, ive come nats hair close to offing mine, 


saying no to anal is UNACAPTABLE


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> innit man, ive come nats hair close to offing mine,
> 
> 
> saying no to anal is UNACAPTABLE



UNACCEPTABLE ?? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> UNACCEPTABLE ?? Lol


Ali G - RESTECP! (from Indahouse): 





I don't consider em spelling errors anymore...think it's just the way he talks


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

i speak too nice to sound like a cop


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

Keep it real keep it real keep it real ..... lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

v festival it is then tickets bought, ok dont wanna insult anyone and imply they shot weed but any one recommend the min weight for a festival score lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i speak too nice to sound like a cop


"humour makes prejudice acceptable" she hates him n it's thanks to her he's famous lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> "humour makes prejudice acceptable" she hates him n it's thanks to her he's famous lol


wtf?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf?


Its from the video you posted with bernard manning lol that's a quote from her and he credited her to making him popular


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ali G - RESTECP! (from Indahouse):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not funny no more lol, fukin jew humour lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not funny no more lol, fukin jew humour lol


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

A spot on a domino lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> A spot on a domino lmao


inbox man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahahahahaha


sacha baron cohen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Das juden!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

Ali g was funny as fuck when he was unknown on 10 o clock show interviewing people and taking the piss, god knows how he got away with half of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

What da fuck did i just quote on the previous page dawg..
"humour makes prejudice acceptable"
Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Sure I recognise her


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What da fuck did i just quote on the previous page dawg..
> "humour makes prejudice acceptable"
> Lol


yeah lol but he really went far lol like trying to sell drugs n women to celebs n shit lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

In 15 years growing I've never had spider mite, now I'm 6 weeks in & there on my BMF , nothing on the clone onlys ! Been picking affected leaves off were I can see em, not loads but I'm worried, advice please . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Ali-G Interviews Posh Spice and David Beckham:


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ali-G Interviews Posh Spice and David Beckham:


if someone spoke to my wife like that ide fukin attack him, Beckham must love money to do that


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> In 15 years growing I've never had spider mite, now I'm 6 weeks in & there on my BMF , nothing on the clone onlys ! Been picking affected leaves off were I can see em, not loads but I'm worried, advice please . . .


Baz...6 weeks flower...dunno mate, DE does most cunts but u dont want it in the flowers man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if someone spoke to my wife like that ide fukin attack him, Beckham must love money to do that


he really makes shit of em n they just sit there n smile like twats lol he does it to everyone it's fucking brilliant! Even the small details like the "save Africa" on his jacket with Italy under it lol minginggitus lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> he really makes shit of em n they just sit there n smile like twats lol he does it to everyone it's fucking brilliant! Even the small details like the "save Africa" on his jacket with Italy under it lol minginggitus lol


no, hes a cunt laughing AT people who are not jewish, takin the piss out of u and me


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

snorted....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> snorted....


Quiet Tuesday in? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no, hes a cunt laughing AT people who are not jewish, takin the piss out of u and me


Borat - Throw the Jew Down the Well!!:


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> snorted....





[email protected] said:


> Borat - Throw the Jew Down the Well!!:


jewish humour mate, spot on


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Quiet Tuesday in? Lol


i fucking wished mate

im on the mandrax hunt, watched wolf of wall street again last night n i gotta try some have wanted a go for years before that film came out mind, its on me bucketlist of drugs and theres not many left lol proper barbiturates too and dexerdrine.

seems the only barb you can get nowdays tho is phenobarbital n im pretty shore thats a mild one?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

his uncle is one of the Big names in autism at Cambridge.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Baron-Cohen


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

@ Robbie , how long do you reckon them BMF need flowering m8 ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck me Rambo , you're a walking lab !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Any luck?
I'm tempted to try the synthetic coke..I've tried some great synthetic coke in the past (charge).


I'm curious to the buzz of a barbiturate...do tell


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i fucking wished mate
> 
> im on the mandrax hunt, watched wolf of wall street again last night n i gotta try some have wanted a go for years before that film came out mind, its on me bucketlist of drugs and theres not many left lol proper barbiturates too and dexerdrine.
> 
> seems the only barb you can get nowdays tho is phenobarbital n im pretty shore thats a mild one?


i took phenobarb for a 24 hour bus ride in india, cant remember a fukin thing about it


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Any luck?
> I'm tempted to try the synthetic coke..I've tried some great synthetic coke in the past (charge).
> 
> 
> I'm curious to the buzz of a barbiturate...do tell


ive never had em mate, but from what i know its a really strong benzo buzz, benzo's phased out barbs i think? too many where o'ding on the barbs.

ive read some good things bout synthetic coke, but personally i wouldnt try it, ill take pretty much any REAL drug but all them rc's scare me tbh.

as for the mandrax, im gonna spread me bets n go with 2 vendors from 2 markets both from SA as thats ya only place really that has em still, gonna smoke it aswel i think from what i been reading.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a message on agora from hashishin n apparently he's stopping n agora went down b4 I could fully open it


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got a message on agora from hashishin n apparently he's stopping n agora went down b4 I could fully open it


lol told ya lol

them spanish vendors always doing it fuck nos why? he had barely started too, i think they all the same person tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh dear mother of god thank fuck!!!!! all I saw was the first line lol he's by far the cheapest! That 25g I got was the same price as his 50g!!!

Agora seems to be very anti vendor lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @ Robbie , how long do you reckon them BMF need flowering m8 ?


8 - 9 weeks mate


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh dear mother of god thank fuck!!!!! all I saw was the first line lol he's by far the cheapest! That 25g I got was the same price as his 50g!!!
> 
> Agora seems to be very anti vendor lol


say thank fuck lol when hes actually back mate, i got a feeling bout agora n not a good one wouldnt keep no coin in your account on there, seems they hitting or hit there peak clearly carnt handle the traffic no more not a good sign.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> say thank fuck lol when hes actually back mate, i got a feeling bout agora n not a good one wouldnt keep no coin in your account on there, seems they hitting or hit there peak clearly carnt handle the traffic no more not a good sign.


I've about 40 quid in my wallet but I'll be getting the 50g next week so that will be gone soon.I've not had any problems yet the solution centre has helped me out b4 so happy days...till I get screwed over lol

I've another 82-79e on my phones wallrt


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

Whats everyone think on this Scottish independence debate? 
Imo if they want to break from britain they should lose the £ . Cant take the good n drop the bad lol all or nothing ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

They can go back to trading in livestock lol

Id have assumed they'd go to the euro.

If they go with the euro they can have some of the fuckin polish n all the czech and slovakian, ukrainian, n Lithuanian fuckers we mistake for polish cuz they all fuckin look the same! Only codding


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They can go back to trading in livestock lol
> 
> Id have assumed they'd go to the euro.


Or brick dust cut with H lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've about 40 quid in my wallet but I'll be getting the 50g next week so that will be gone soon.I've not had any problems yet the solution centre has helped me out b4 so happy days...till I get screwed over lol


did u ever use sheep or bmr?

can you imagine having all that cash inside your website and the temptation lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> did u ever use sheep or bmr?
> 
> can you imagine having all that cash inside your website and the temptation lol


Nah, agora worked for me seems the most secure seeing as their in cahoots with bit fog n all that razzz mah tazzz

Money must be a prick tease but it's not like their making fuck all!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Love veging under a 400w mh shits user stubby... Even for early veg hahaha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah, agora worked for me seems the most secure seeing as their in cahoots with bit fog n all that razzz mah tazzz


they both been gone a while mate agora wasnt really known when they where about,

yeah they earning but when uve hit that peak n got millions in escrow n accounts cause people get too familar n trusting then why risk it, i dunno when ross ulbrict or however u spell gets his day n court but wouldnt suprise me if he gets 25yr+ in prison.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Whats everyone think on this Scottish independence debate?
> Imo if they want to break from britain they should lose the £ . Cant take the good n drop the bad lol all or nothing ....


savages


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> they both been gone a while mate agora wasnt really known when they where about,
> 
> yeah they earning but when uve hit that peak n got millions in escrow n accounts cause people get too familar n trusting then why risk it, i dunno when ross ulbrict or however u spell gets his day n court but wouldnt suprise me if he gets 25yr+ in prison.


Yeah the temptation would always be there, let's hope they enjoy the site more than the money.
Well I'm sure he's a few bob stashed away on a wallet somewhere that will help him back on his feet once out haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> savages




Rather a savage than a fairy....lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

so my bro in law is making $1000 per game playing pokerstars $4 ticket, he is a shop manager for real so comes home after a long shift and peanuts money and has to do his bit etc so eventually if hes got the energy at the end of the day he will play poker and win shit loads....ive spoken to everyone, all the fam...hes getting an office and binning the day job when he earns a months money in a game lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Scottish Inventions on QI: 



Ur living a lie gary


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3221905
> 
> Rather a savage than a fairy....lol


calling me a puff...lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Always thought those swords were french

The lad in garys pic

Turns out it's only mildly influenced by the French..
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fencing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3221905





[email protected] said:


> Scottish Inventions on QI:
> 
> 
> 
> Ur living a lie gary


Living a lie??.
Did u hear the list of actual scottish inventions at the end, fuck even I didnt know we invented half that stuff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> calling me a puff...lol..


Thats a Japanese weapon, I posted a scottish claymore sword, its all about the size of your weapon, didnt u know that m8. Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

fucking el mate didnt the pakis etc get there independence back in the 50's? what took you lot n ya fancy swords so long? lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats a Japanese weapon, I posted a scottish claymore sword, its all about the size of your weapon, didnt u know that m8. Lol


this is the ultimate cutting weapon, u would not believe what these things can do to a 2 inch thick rope or a steel door,when u cut a thick rope with a katana it feels like a slight "tik" then the rope drops without any sense of the blade passing thru it


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el mate didnt the pakis etc get there independence back in the 50's? what took you lot n ya fancy swords so long? lmao


lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this is the ultimate cutting weapon, u would not believe what these things can do to a 2 inch thick rope or a steel door,when u cut a thick rope with a katana it feels like a slight "tik" then the rope drops without any sense of the blade passing thru it


We've all seen kung fu movies lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We've all seen kung fu movies lol


im talking feel not see


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

so the tickets cost 200 quid and we gonna punt it at 500 an oz lol cured exo tho so no comebacks its gash


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so the tickets cost 200 quid and we gonna punt it at 500 an oz lol cured exo tho so no comebacks its gash


no comebacks? u get nicked there they are gonna spin your house with ya grow, not to mention most the dealing is tied up anywhere v fest aint all peace n love n your going with the missus minus the sword.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no comebacks? u get nicked there they are gonna spin your house with ya grow, not to mention most the dealing is tied up anywhere v fest aint all peace n love n your going with the missus minus the sword.


unlikely mate ive scoped this venue b4 free weed smoked eevrywhere, also were not silly kids lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> unlikely mate ive scoped this venue b4 free weed smoked eevrywhere, also were not silly kids lol


i know u aint but its risky imo, gotta be better ways to sell Z than that.

the missus n her mates go most years, aint for me tho way too many people lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i know u aint but its risky imo, gotta be better ways to sell Z than that.


very little risk imo having spent time checking how to do it as a dummy run, but thanks for the concern man


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> very little risk imo having spent time checking how to do it as a dummy run, but thanks for the concern man


you the one doing it geezer if your happy with it go for it especially at them prices, but personally fuck that if u got a grow at home.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you the one doing it geezer if your happy with it go for it especially at them prices, but personally fuck that if u got a grow at home.


once a year marital therapy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> once a year marital therapy lol


lol deffo, the missus has been on at me for years to go to festivals n shit like that with her but i dont think i could carry enough benzos to keep me clam around that many people lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2014)

I've only got a bladder that lasts for 2 hrs tops b4 I need a piss, & shit streams out of me about 5 times a day , so with out a colostomy bag , ide be fucked at a festival


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 5, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've only got a bladder that lasts for 2 hrs tops b4 I need a piss, & shit streams out of me about 5 times a day , so with out a colostomy bag , ide be fucked at a festival


just 5times a day baz? thats my morning shits for me mate lol

deffo time for bed when im playing up my shiting prowess lmao 

night.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Why don't you flog it off on agora, if u build up a good enough rep ppl will happily pay those prices, heck look at technohippy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

casual racism and bowel movements. well actually not so casual on both fronts or is one the back i divvent kna!? 

I've just twigged on my neighbours a fucking desk jockey at the local plod shop  I lead a fucking charmed existence, i do.

bho time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

for you lads that don;t get in the 600 club, have a deeks at this!


curious old fart said:


> there might be a hole in the supply chain
> 
> *Was it a joint account? Police find cannabis factory worth more than £500,000 growing in the vault of an old branch of Barclays*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd be paying that bed shop a visit


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

morning

i never get why they dont use enough carbon filters? 

'It's a substantial grow with the most elaborate extraction system I've ever seen'' how elaborate could it have been if they where caught because of smell?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning.....some set up that fucker man in an old bank as well....bet someones well pissed off about losing that lot.....was on mortal kombat last night for about an hour and didnt win 1 fuckin fight lol....I'm sure games were a lot harder back in the day and now they just make em easy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> morning
> 
> i never get why they dont use enough carbon filters?
> 
> 'It's a substantial grow with the most elaborate extraction system I've ever seen'' how elaborate could it have been if they where caught because of smell?


They must be using those shite filters ice uses lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

And rooms not sealed that's what fucks em over with smell huge rooms and not sealed properly...shoddy really all that time n money fucked over cuz smells leaking lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They must be using those shite filters ice uses lol



fuk u,, rhino pro now homeslice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

@ hydro, what was the name of ur filter again? It's disappeared from my eBay watch list...all this filter talks making me wanna start saving for a backup lol


Nvm found it...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @ hydro, what was the name of ur filter again? It's disappeared from my eBay watch list...all this filter talks making me wanna start saving for a backup lol
> 
> 
> Nvm found it...



mountain air


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've only got a bladder that lasts for 2 hrs tops b4 I need a piss, & shit streams out of me about 5 times a day , so with out a colostomy bag , ide be fucked at a festival


fuk i missed these posts mate lol, thats a beauty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

safe to say i'm fucking mangled hahaa. 
 
4 and a half grams. not bad for a freezer bag of trim.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

ive got double carbon filters on the main exhaust via the lights driven by 2 series fans, filter on both ends growing psychosis takes filtration to the next level ime


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

fairy just landed with canna caps for me, shes a good ol fairy, aint had a edible buzz for ages.

spose to quite strong too, just doubled dropped em hope i aint over done it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

I've trim still in the freezer!!!!!!!! Boo yeah mother fuckers!


Wait a minute...are u wearing jean shorts don?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> safe to say i'm fucking mangled hahaa.
> View attachment 3222326
> 4 and a half grams. not bad for a freezer bag of trim.


that looks banging mate, i need to get some glassware and give it a go


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

easy people , nice idea this uk thread i thought id just intro myself, seen as though im a brit, man it feels like im on home turf here im sure ill get to know a few of you guys, and catch with some british shit like--- who killed Lucy beale? -- and is bobby davro really the only person from the 70's who has been arrested along with rolf haris and co catch you soon people,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey man what you growing,any pics?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

hahah I told ya I'd upped the ante in the caps and you go and double up lol. you have a higher tolerance than me but i'll wager that's going to fuck with you lad.

taffy?
 

cheers Z, it's day wrecking stuff.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

i feel mashed, maybe a double drop wasnt me best move lol is deffo gonna make the jobcenter more interesting today tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i feel mashed, maybe a double drop wasnt me best move lol is deffo gonna make the jobcenter more interesting today tho lol


Ssshit man when have you the job centre?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone order any of the yank edibles? Must be easy to get through customs, them gummies look sensual


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ssshit man when have you the job centre?


3pm, just gotta try not take anymore till after lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 3pm, just gotta try not take anymore till after lolol


You always feel 100 times higher in those situations n convince yourself everyone knows ur high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

Has it calmed down or still getting higher? Pink eye yet?! Haha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

no its getting higher, n ive progressed from just smiling to meself to full on chuckles lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Down the rabbit hole


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

Hahaaaa just like moons ago eh. Fuck I haven't had proper all out giggles in donkeys. Bho caps will do that to a man lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

fuk me what a mission swapping tents,
done now, 1kMH in veg and 400 sonT in flower,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Them canna caps sound good man wanna trade any?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

Rambo got the spares lad sorry. I make em for a head who had cancer, he can't toke no more but loves getting high. 

Next batch tho aye sure. Never know they might pop up on agora!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Aye no probs don ya doin a good thing tho there mate making em for a mate who had the big c.....youll have to tell me how to make em I might ay a bash me sen...would be good for work like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

caps are for pussies

billys bars he was sellin

NOW THERS QUALITY!!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> caps are for pussies
> 
> billys bars he was sellin
> 
> NOW THERS QUALITY!!


i didnt buy any but had some sent to me, also had some that had been ''cleaned'' fuck i swear it was rougher than the uncleaned lmao

that was some real connoisseur's hash that lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Billy's bars I'm intrigued by the sound if them tell me more


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

think of a weed/oil/bubble hash infused snickers crossed with a mars bar, and you got billybars lol 

was just ice fucking about, supersillybillly ages ago was selling bars as in 9bars of fake goldseal aka squidgy soapbar lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think of a weed/oil/bubble hash infused snickers crossed with a mars bar, and you got billybars lol
> 
> was just ice fucking about, supersillybillly ages ago was selling bars as in 9bars of fake goldseal aka squidgy soapbar lol



one of those at first u think its orite, but then u reallise how wrong u are

but at 76p a ounce, suppose u get what u pay for ahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye no probs don ya doin a good thing tho there mate making em for a mate who had the big c.....youll have to tell me how to make em I might ay a bash me sen...would be good for work like


it's simple as fuck man. coconut oil melted and mixed with ground bud, quantity is up to you. chuck it in a pyrex and cover with clingfilm and into a slow cooker on low for 6 hours. then strait out and pipette into the caps. 

I added a gram or so of BHO to it and that's that. 

psycho delia smith 



IC3M4L3 said:


> caps are for pussies
> billys bars he was sellin
> NOW THERS QUALITY!!


i reckon you'd find em too strong man. if the bubble is this will be.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

I've just learned that a 50/50 mix of isopropanol & water sprayed on the plants will get rid of spider mite & it's safe, I've got a gallon of it here, any views any body ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think of a weed/oil/bubble hash infused snickers crossed with a mars bar, and you got billybars lol
> 
> was just ice fucking about, supersillybillly ages ago was selling bars as in 9bars of fake goldseal aka squidgy soapbar lol


I was selling some fake paki years ago...was it really wet to the touch?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was selling some fake paki years ago...was it really wet to the touch?


dunno bout wet to touch i only had a small sample of it that was enough lol, overly squidgy, tasted rank, didnt burn properly and very little stone, thats not the only time ive had the fake squidgy tho had it once local n once from the road.

do you still get sprayed weed over there relax? fuck i member that shit was rife across the uk years ago.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

We had fake soap bar round here a good 13yr ago tho never seen fake squidgy but that sprayed weed was horrible sand and glass and all sorts if shit I heard they even soaked it in something which added a load of weight once dried


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

sounds like runny formula dink. made in a skip with tyres, sump oil and sand. oh and a handful of stalks if your lucky and the obligatory flecks of blue plastic. ( sign of good quality  )


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

how can you get fake soapbar bizz? i thought soapbar was fake/contaminated hash anyway, shiiiiit fake soapbar must be real bad lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

levelled off yet rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> levelled off yet rambo?


yeah mate, got a nice steady buzz on now, gotta leave for the jobcenter in 20mins tho might have another for the walk lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Hahaha years ago when squidge just vanished off the streets we had rocky (saopbar)but it was nice dark brown on outside and blonde in the middle but that's what was known as soap bar round here .....me mate bought an oz off this "soapbar" for about £15 he was buzzin we all rolled a fat joint and it gave off black smoke lol and smelt rubbery lol fucking mingin it was


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd have sacked the jobby center right off and be sofa surfing watching some shite on the box


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd have sacked the jobby center right off and be sofa surfing watching some shite on the box


i find the edible buzz alot more happy n sociable, am quite looking forward to me walk is about an hour walk, that is after ive munched these mini greggs sausage rolls that im opening up n putting bits of strong chedder in hmmmmm lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

I know what you mean, i tend to find if i'm having caps or an edible i don't like to smoke a joint on top of it. quite happy to be stoned from the belly up. have you had a weedy fart yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dunno bout wet to touch i only had a small sample of it that was enough lol, overly squidgy, tasted rank, didnt burn properly and very little stone, thats not the only time ive had the fake squidgy tho had it once local n once from the road.
> 
> do you still get sprayed weed over there relax? fuck i member that shit was rife across the uk years ago.


In all honesty about 95% of weeds sprayed over here n the ones that aren't ur getting 2g for 50e. Can't even taste the fucking bud half the time n the ash is as black as Wesley snipes n twice as hard lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how can you get fake soapbar bizz? i thought soapbar was fake/contaminated hash anyway, shiiiiit fake soapbar must be real bad lol


Remember back in the day when u were burning ur soap bar n u see bits of plastic in it burning n melting back...good times


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

6.99 for 36 jiffy pellets n their 200 for 14e on ebay...thundering whoooores pfft luckily I was so pissed off i opened up another box n took a handful with ninja stealth n put em into my box #thuglife #yolo



Saw this in my news feed, apparently he buys old panting in thrift stores n addeds characters to it...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

africa I know...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2717762/People-dropping-dead-Ebola-streets-Liberia.html


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> africa I know...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2717762/People-dropping-dead-Ebola-streets-Liberia.html



a few less niggers in the world is hardely news, but syaing that, fuk yeh its headline! another 10k dead niggers!!!!!! awww yeh..


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> a few less niggers in the world is hardely news, but syaing that, fuk yeh its headline! another 10k dead niggers!!!!!! awww yeh..


quarantine the lot of em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 6, 2014)

Afternoon all, over at Labour ward just watching the missus scream n shit, what you cunts upto today then?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

seen it 5 times man, gets worse for the bloke each time, last one i was literally trying to climb the walls to get out, thats fukin it i hate being traumatised by it cunting hospitals, we need the fukin diamorph ffs not them


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

That's nothing man when o was about 14 I was spending the summer at my sisters in America n her husband was on business in Brazil so long story short don't EVER LEAVE A FUCKING 14YR OLD INTO THE SAME ROOM THE BIRTHS TAKING PLACE! Fucking no lie @ the end ny sister calls me I look over she says "hey look the placenta" fucking vainy balloon of disgustingness


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's nothing man when o was about 14 I was spending the summer at my sisters in America n her husband was on business in Brazil so long story short don't EVER LEAVE A FUCKING 14YR OLD INTO THE SAME ROOM THE BIRTHS TAKING PLACE! Fucking no lie @ the end ny sister calls me I look over she says "hey look the placenta" fucking vainy balloon of disgustingness


is that why your now a gay?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

Lmao Z , they just fell out of my mrs !, mind u , she had been reemed by Baz previously


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is that why your now a gay?


Ide fuck him mind, he comes across as a good boy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone got silk road 2 link?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Ide fuck him mind, he comes across as a good boy.


yeah now hes not about we can talk about him, yeah nice clean good boy gone bad middle class university educated slipper fiend imo now on the dole and raping the darknet after a year on the thread lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Found it anyway but cant remember my fookin passphrase Arrrgghhhh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Found it anyway but cant remember my fookin passphrase Arrrgghhhh


twat


just been up and watered me shit, takes 6 2 litre milk bottles i have that much shit in diffrent stages, cant hold the psy bak, shes just going, end of

much happier with the 1k mh running in the big tent, more room, plants looking FIT, IMO


psy clones



veg tent now



exo left 12-12 from seed right


veg again


exo around week 7-8

flower tent


veg ZLH/LSD


12-12 FS very very very very fruity smelling, like REALLY fruity smelling, gunna be pissed if she tunrs out as good as i think shes gunna be, may be y first reveg if the smells anything to go by



12-12 fs week 2-3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

There's no way of getting your account back if you forget passphrase n shit is there?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is that why your now a gay?


Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah now hes not about we can talk about him, yeah nice clean good boy gone bad middle class university educated slipper fiend imo now on the dole and raping the darknet after a year on the thread lmfao


Yeah, when I first started growing I'd planned for one in a wardrobe with a few cfls now look at me!!!! Buying drugs online mixing with working class folk and having watts n watts of fun


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> There's no way of getting your account back if you forget passphrase n shit is there?


Nah bud lol sick dose though rambo set you straight with the sr? No escrow is a lil ridiculous.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

I just wanted to go on there and send the £1 something I had in my wallet back to my online wallet but ahh fuck it...can't geton agora sites wank always doon


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> the £1 something I had in my walle



woohoo your in the money,your in the money.... blah blahblah blah

the dogs drying nicely keeping it between the 40-60% dry but still feels solid as fuk,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Shurrup bell end if u lost a penny you'd be fretting about it lol...just annoyed I can't remember my shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shurrup bell end if u lost a penny you'd be fretting about it lol...just annoyed I can't remember my shit



VvVvVVvVaAaAaAaAAaAALlLllLlIiIiiIiuUuUUuUMmMmmMmM


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I just wanted to go on there and send the £1 something I had in my wallet back to my online wallet but ahh fuck it...can't geton agora sites wank always doon


If it's any conciliation you'd of probably paid that one quid in charges transfering it to agora lol... Don't u have a load of coins?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

IC34L3 said:


> VvVvVVvVaAaAaAaAAaAALlLllLlIiIiiIiuUuUUuUMmMmmMmM


Oh dear u been munching?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

well fuk u, i put mint looking pics up and not even a pat on the bak

CUNTS

u soon comment wen i kill shit tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Know how u lot love veg porn


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If it's any conciliation you'd of probably paid that one quid in charges transfering it to agora lol... Don't u have a load of coins?


Ive got 1 coin in localbitcoins wallet that what I wanted to transfer the other into lol and generally just have a gander on the road...can't get on agora


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Mar mar wasnt a like good enough? You little/big attention seeking whore lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Agoras down for me 2 Shawn but it was up earlier...(this is what getting old must be like lol)
Have u checked out the cannabis road or whatever it is?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well fuk u, i put mint looking pics up and not even a pat on the bak
> 
> CUNTS
> 
> u soon comment wen i kill shit tho.


*pat on the back*
Good job ice,you showed em! You showed em good!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

No I ain't mate I used to go on another but canna remember what is was called lol..think I'll just stick to making hash every harvest


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

found a beetle in my flower tent to , chilling on flor under edge of a pot tray

i left him be

na to late now, no morepics for u cuntykintys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No I ain't mate I used to go on another but canna remember what is was called lol..think I'll just stick to making hash every harvest


Don't give up on the black market shawnybizzle it's here for our amusement! Shit nigga if u ever want something I'll order it for u if needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> found a beetle in my flower tent to , chilling on flor under edge of a pot tray
> 
> i left him be
> 
> na to late now, no morepics for u cuntykintys


Lol @ cuntykinty.. very good lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 6, 2014)

can i use canna coco base nutes with soil?:
i have tormorite and topmaxx if thats any better?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

All I've used this run is Wilkos advanced Tom feed & Wilkos liquid seaweed & a bit of magical +,less than £20 !, got to say , they never been so good !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

@ Robbie , they are looking v purple now rob ! Will get pics up when I find cunting camera, me phones wank at pics.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Wilkos liquid seaweed is a great product ain't it baz I foiled feed em with it all the time they love it


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wilkos liquid seaweed is a great product ain't it baz I foiled feed em with it all the time they love it


Yes m8, I've noticed they like it & that new Tom feed fattens em right up .just these spider mites I'm worried about now !


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes m8, I've noticed they like it & that new Tom feed fattens em right up .just these spider mites I'm worried about now !


gotta say the biobizz grow is killer tomato fert so they seem fairly cmpatible


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seen it 5 times man, gets worse for the bloke each time, last one i was literally trying to climb the walls to get out, thats fukin it i hate being traumatised by it cunting hospitals, we need the fukin diamorph ffs not them


I know your quite good with chemicals n shit, am i right in thinking the the diacetylmorphine they give in a maternity unit is basically just low dose synthetic heroin?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 6, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> All I've used this run is Wilkos advanced Tom feed & Wilkos liquid seaweed & a bit of magical +,less than £20 !, got to say , they never been so good !


Same here mate i threw the bio bizz in the bin an im back to using just a £1 bottle of tomato food n things are looking rosy lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I know your quite good with chemicals n shit, am i right in thinking the the diacetylmorphine they give in a maternity unit is basically just low dose synthetic heroin?


it is heroin


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

just vaped exo,zlh,livers and lemon and lime jones, the llj tho self seeded is a very good sativa buzz that u only get with sat doms imo


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Same here mate i threw the bio bizz in the bin an im back to using just a £1 bottle of tomato food n things are looking rosy lol


Good on ya, the more I spent, the shittier the plants ! Lol didn't some one once say " don't beleive the hype" ? Keep it simple , unless you're a profeser like Z . I'm going to ph from now on though, I'm seeing what ph fluctuation can do to plants !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it is heroin


thought so


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Just moved all the baby's thought I'd take a snap while I was at it another 2-3 I rekon then flip side


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Evening all, just in from work so cracked open a beer and rolled a fatty, im off tomorrow so gonna get fucked up 2nite, 

What we all up 2 then fuckers?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Easy gaz I've just packed all that away for the morning and now I'm on the old bifta watchin a bit of 8 out of 10 cats do countdown


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy gaz I've just packed all that away for the morning and now I'm on the old bifta watchin a bit of 8 out of 10 cats do countdown


Kl man, bet u cant wait till the inspection is over and everythings back in place again, 
Im just chilling now done a 10hr shift today so feel knackered but wanna make most of being off 2morro and get pished lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

that last one baz looks like a pidgeons head lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Kl man, bet u cant wait till the inspection is over and everythings back in place again,
> Im just chilling now done a 10hr shift today so feel knackered but wanna make most of being off 2morro and get pished lol


get a cold beer or 3 in ya mate fukin 10 hrs need rehydrating


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that last one baz looks like a pidgeons head lol


Oh yeh LMFAO


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> get a cold beer or 3 in ya mate fukin 10 hrs need rehydrating


Already on the 2nd beer and J mate, 10hrs in a hot kitchen slaving over a stove takes it outta you, so the rehydration is desperately needed, I did have a pint b4 I left the hotel as well but only one cos I had to drive home from work so technically im on my 3rd beer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Sean, you can get on agora or any market with your Android firefox app with a couple of add ons you can run all ur firefox traffic via tor


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I've made the mistake of going on silk road and making a new account and I'm a click away from ordering 20g of Pakistani lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well I've made the mistake of going on silk road and making a new account and I'm a click away from ordering 20g of Pakistani lol


do it man I've 25g on my way! We can be paki brothers hahahahahado it man fucking flavourvill population YOU!!!!!!agoras up again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Just transfered £20, for some DMT lol currently eyeing hash up I've messaged that euro supply.so see what this saying


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just transfered £20, for some DMT lol currently eyeing hash up I've messaged that euro supply.so see what this saying


How much is the dmt shawny, a mate of mine is wanting some and I said I might be able to get it if any of u guys can oreder it for me and send it on, obviously ill chuck something ur way for the troubles


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Relax what app do u use on ur phone for tor? I wanna download it for my tablet cos im never on my laptop anymore to use the tor browser


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Smt was 26 for 250mg u can get cheaper smaller amounts tho UK vendor


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Any of your mates like blueys Gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any of your mates like blueys Gaz?


Not that I know of mate, but ill ask about the guys in my work cos every one of them love they're drugs lol, even the hotel owners are coke and weed fiends lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

We if you ever hear of owt u can make some dough off em mate double ya money like maybe more up there just cuz a shout if youbhear owt mate....just orders 20g of paki hash as well lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Relax what app do u use on ur phone for tor? I wanna download it for my tablet cos im never on my laptop anymore to use the tor browser


orbot and orweb


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> We if you ever hear of owt u can make some dough off em mate double ya money like maybe more up there just cuz a shout if youbhear owt mate....just orders 20g of paki hash as well lmao


U wanna share the paki hash? I'll buy a bit off u mate. Or is it all for urself lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm sure he'll share...for the right price.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> We if you ever hear of owt u can make some dough off em mate double ya money like maybe more up there just cuz a shout if youbhear owt mate....just orders 20g of paki hash as well lmao


Throw up a pic of the vendors sample


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

H


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Here she is


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

The paki hash


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

SMw with u laxx u wanna make some money off cheap pill I'm ya man at the mo  SME goes for any of you fuckers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

The d


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Right I'm off ha 2 naughtys andnow swaying trying to type tthis whilw having pish lol night sexy bums


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 6, 2014)

Ye don't worry I'll sell a bit of if like.....bizzle out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ye don't worry I'll sell a bit of if like.....bizzle out


Good man, I'll chat 2 u about it later, gdnight mate,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Right I'm off ha 2 naughtys andnow swaying trying to type tthis whilw having pish lol night sexy bums


Ur missus is gonna love cleaning up that piss puddle this morning...must be handy with the kids, I'd blame it on em hhahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2014)

[="[email protected], post: 10770807, member: 741874"]Ur missus is gonna love cleaning up that piss puddle this morning...must be handy with the kids, I'd blame it on em hhahaha[/QUOTE]

Yeh the kids get piss ok the floor all the time  Lol tthe little fuckers 
Kids


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah my cats piss on the toilet seat sometimes lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2014)

Terrible aint it bet he leaves the seat up 2 lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

You'd nearly sware they did it to spite her at times lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 7, 2014)

we got all wood floors downstairs, poty training my youngest atm, my eldest if shes in front needing a p[iss she just drops trousers and pisses like a dude, lol

cute, cute but wrong! aha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Tent arrived...woop woop fucking looking forward to giving cloning a go n a much faster turnover!!!!! So far one of my cheese suprise is clone worthy, I've fimmed the fucker n all trying to slow down growth so if any turn out worthy I'll be offering out a few clones more so to practice my clone packaging.remember when I said I'd asked for it to be posted to my mother's but it looked dodgy...they thought the same lol posted it to my address.was onto a guy I use to buy smoke from when I came back from travelling (he'll deal to any fucker scum isn't the word lol) n he's buying his ounces for 450 so I was chatting to a mate who doesn't know I grow but thinks I get it from the polish n anyways hell happily pass it onto that scum bag so I'm out of the pic...I'll give it to my mate for 375-400 n hell pass it onto scummy for 420-450(my shit aint sprayed)


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all


how's the baby n missus?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> how's the baby n missus?


Pretty much as in the picture you provided lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Congratulations bud, now for the sleepless nights...lucky u. 
whoever said childbirth was a beautiful thing was a fucking lying whore!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

Wont be any sleep loss for me, told her shes dealing with it, didnt even want the damn kid anyways ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

Top of the list of things not to say to ya missus that saer haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeh congrats on ya new mouth ta feed mate.....god inswaer instill.feel hazey from last neet


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

Morning lads, 
Woke up feeling rough as a badgers arse, think I might have overdone the drinking last night, oh well now I need to get myself 2gether and take the kids to the big country park like I promised, think some pro plus and rockstar are in order,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

See, if you'd has shawny blues you'd be grand lol enjoy the screaming kids.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Top of the list of things not to say to ya missus that saer haha


There are no fucks that i give with regards to this lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

hahahha not a single solitary fuck given lmao. 

well, In more years than I care to count working in customer services, today I made a woman cry. 

similarly no fucks given...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahha not a single solitary fuck given lmao.
> 
> well, In more years than I care to count working in customer services, today I made a woman cry.
> 
> similarly no fucks given...


 How the fuck did you manage that one don lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahha not a single solitary fuck given lmao.
> 
> well, In more years than I care to count working in customer services, today I made a woman cry.
> 
> similarly no fucks given...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahha not a single solitary fuck given lmao.
> 
> well, In more years than I care to count working in customer services, today I made a woman cry.
> 
> similarly no fucks given...









OUTSTANDING EFFORT SOLDIER!! IT MAKES THE CORPS HAPPY, AND WHEN THE CORPS HAPPY I AM HAPPY, AND WHEN I AM HAPPY I MAY GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO BE HAPPY YOU GODDAMN STINKING SHOWER OF PIGEON PUKES

DISSMIIIIIIIIISSED


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> OUTSTANDING EFFORT SOLDIER!! IT MAKES THE CORPS HAPPY, AND WHEN THE CORPS HAPPY I AM HAPPY, AND WHEN I AM HAPPY I MAY GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO BE HAPPY YOU GODDAMN STINKING SHOWER OF PIGEON PUKES
> 
> DISSMIIIIIIIIISSED


You know he improvised some of the greatest scenes in that flick?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How the fuck did you manage that one don lol


I'm still not really sure man. i think it was calling her on the load of bollocks she was talking and telling her if she don't pay it's going to a debt collection agency. All over the princely sum of £12.95.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

cant make a woman cry, they decide to cry as a reaction to your exchange


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm still not really sure man. i think it was calling her on the load of bollocks she was talking and telling her if she don't pay it's going to a debt collection agency. All over the princely sum of £12.95.


Bitches be crazy, she was probably on the rag.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cant make a woman cry, they decide to cry as a reaction to your exchange


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah she didn't like it when I told her I wasn't susceptible to emotional blackmail. I was tempted to let her off with the £12 if she sent me a bottle of her tears but thought better of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah she didn't like it when I told her I wasn't susceptible to emotional blackmail. I was tempted to let her off with the £12 if she sent me a bottle of her tears but thought better of it.


She's probably a spoilt cow that's use to batting here eyelids n getting as she wants...fuck that man fucking hate those stuck up cows...thundering whoooores


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

she's actually a champion kickboxer and crying bitch.

btw I approve of your over use of the phrase 'Thundering whores'


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

t


Don Gin and Ton said:


> she's actually a champion kickboxer and crying bitch.
> 
> btw I approve of your over use of the phrase 'Thundering whores'


must get quite arousing Don all that female emotion pouring out...?flip her on her front and grab her hair vibe


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

Interesting, just seen this on facewank from NORML UK

NORML UK
BBC Newsnight just called us to say they are expecting a political announcement about drug liberalisation tomorrow. They'd like to speak to a group of cannabis users this evening about the law around possession, criminalisation, and so on. If there is someone who has been arrested or cautioned for cannabis possession in the past then they would also like to hear from them about impact on their lives. Could all be filmed anonymously if necessary. If interested (no obligation to take part) then contact Jim at Newsnight on 07921 64 88 26 or [email protected].


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

hahaha I imagine if i donkey punched her she'd likely roundhouse me bell end off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2014)

as it's international IPA day I'm off to the pub. laters lads.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha I imagine if i donkey punched her she'd likely roundhouse me bell end off


nah all that fancy jap slapping means bollox, she a woman u a man, she gets flipped and u keep the bollox, romance aint dead mate lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

anyone got anything that can be sent with the fairy green wise?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 7, 2014)

Well that's both orders marked as shipped now so let's wait and see one might arrive 2morro bit the other should be Mon/tues

Talk to the z man sae


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> anyone got anything that can be sent with the fairy green wise?


what u after mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> she's actually a champion kickboxer and crying bitch.
> 
> btw I approve of your over use of the phrase 'Thundering whores'


nice one man! You know the rules...if she's trained in any form of combat you're allowed to hit em! Leveled playing field or something like that...i dont make the rules. Thanks for the approval I'll be changing it up in the next few weeks was thinking of saying gobshite next or maybe dirt box bitch?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nice one man! You know the rules...if she's trained in any form of combat you're allowed to hit em! Leveled playing field or something like that...i dont make the rules. Thanks for the approval I'll be changing it up in the next few weeks was thinking of saying gobshite next or maybe dirt box bitch?


splitarse


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what u after mate?


 prob gonna need an oz for a mate but will know properly tomorrow when he gets his wages if you got anything?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Frigg , just done a google search on my username & I got pics come up of my eyeballs, ice's hoof, my avitar & a horses arse ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> prob gonna need an oz for a mate but will know properly tomorrow when he gets his wages if you got anything?


yeah man i got lots in atm, zlh llj livers exo all with some cure


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

they don't make em like they use to


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah man i got lots in atm, zlh llj livers exo all with some cure


cool will let you know later/tomorrow then when he gets in contact,whats the cost posted out of interest


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

BMF 6w in  

 
 
Group shot, in with exo, psyco & livers.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

thats banging baz u got some fukin weight there man


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Cheers Z, v tight nuggs, & that's just on that Tom feed & liquid seaweed .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking swell baz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

Well had a great day with the wife and kids at the park, took them out for dinner and gorged myself on a massive mixed grill followed by 2 desserts comprising sticky toffee pudding with custard and a chocolate brownie and ice cream, feel fucking stuffed now, time to chill with a few joints, then back to the gruelling kitchen work for the rest of the week 2morro,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

soon as its legal im renting a warehouse, fuk em if they regulate the fun out of it lol cunts, David Cameron you cunt, you smoke dope and do coke legalise it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> soon as its legal im renting a warehouse, fuk em if they regulate the fun out of it lol cunts, David Cameron you cunt, you smoke dope and do coke legalise it


apparently there is going to be an announcement this week about something like that from the government


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Hahaha never gonna be legal over here, irish ppl are cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Suppose you'd still make good money supplying shops


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Suppose you'd still make good money supplying shops


ide make money on it but need the right team


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looking swell baz


Hahaha, nice drawing m8


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ide make money on it but need the right team


I need a job Z


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

If it's legalised the lot of you can go into business lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I need a job Z


you would be top of the list mate your grows are always awesome, the first banging grow i saw on this thread was yours mate always quality


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

My dogs at the park 2day


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My dogs at the park 2day
> View attachment 3223389 View attachment 3223390


whose legs are they, seem to be missing the gastrocnemius muscle


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you would be top of the list mate your grows are always awesome, the first banging grow i saw on this thread was yours mate always quality


Awwww cheers Z, meby u me & Rambo can open a dispensery ! Mind you, we will have to get some one to serve, we will be too busy laughing !Lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Awwww cheers Z, meby u me & Rambo can open a dispensery ! Mind you, we will have to get some one to serve, we will be too busy laughing !Lol


we would need to run brasses too, more custom off the johns lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Just had warning off mod for posting porn ! Oops lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

i think i should take care of the brasses side of this venture lolol il test each one purely for research purpose;s of course lool


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we would need to run brasses too, more custom off the johns lol


Good thinking , & I can get me dick sucked on a regular basis !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whose legs are they, seem to be missing the gastrocnemius muscle


And u can tell that thru my jeans can u lol, ur just jealous cos ur a fat old cunt and im a lean fit young man lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Good thinking , & I can get me dick sucked on a regular basis !


He said brasses not stables


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just had warning off mod for posting porn ! Oops lol


pigeon porn doesnt count, which mod lurker was it?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Good thinking , & I can get me dick sucked on a regular basis !


baz man its always gotta be win win


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And u can tell that thru my jeans can u lol, ur just jealous cos ur a fat old cunt and im a lean fit young man lmao


sorry gaz didnt know that was you pal, thought that was a post by relax and i was takin the piss out of the paddy cos im smashed, fine legs mate lolol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

l


Garybhoy11 said:


> He said brasses not stables


lololllolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sorry gaz didnt know that was you pal, thought that was a post by relax and i was takin the piss out of the paddy cos im smashed, fine legs mate lolol


You dirt box bitch


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

who was the mod baz?

did she look like this?  lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pigeon porn doesnt count, which mod lurker was it?


Dannyboy602, pigeons head 
Hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> who was the mod baz?
> 
> did she look like this? View attachment 3223405 lol


fuk me sunni?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

oh so we posting nothing offensive for weeks and some mod now finds a normal heterosexual image to all male threadees offensive, what about the necro no one said shit about that maybe theyre fukin weirdos


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer,

Your message (The UK Growers Thread!) contains inappropriate content:
View attachment 3222657 
To replace BMF porn till I sort me cam out
Please do not discuss content of this nature on our site. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> who was the mod baz?
> 
> did she look like this? View attachment 3223405 lol


amazing but she appears to shave...?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Your message (The UK Growers Thread!) contains inappropriate content:
View attachment 3222657 
To replace BMF porn till I sort me cam out
Please do not discuss content of this nature on our site. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.

FUCK OFF you muggy cunting mod!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

when posting on "our site"..........our site mate


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Fuck me, I've been here since this site started, never been told off b4


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

RAMBO ! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Fuck sake rambo I was eating lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

If u ask me, it's a bit fucking silly , illegal pics of people growing all sorts of shit & posting a quite legal porn pic ? HELLO ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

It's down to the mods...apparently


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

@Gary , it's not my fault m8, most women can't take me !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

The silly fuck of a mod is more likely to get told off for interfering in the uk thread than Baz is again, rolly knows the script in he and usually leaves us be


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Well it's going to be interesting to see Rambos warning lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Well it's going to be interesting to see Rambos warning lol


few week back mate i was posting pics of dead people for these sick fuckers to get there necro on, didnt even get a warning lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

everyone post some porn, fuk em, support baz


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

hmmmmmm lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

i dont think sloppy seconds would be quite the same after that lololol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2014)

Who's the owner anyway I like this guy!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Who's the owner anyway I like this guy!


Wtf relax, talk about bringing down the tone of the thread, have some taste lad.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah relax u wrongon some of us have taste lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

See take rambos example, slutty and wrong but tasteful, lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Jeyzus H , LMFAO , Rambo read my mind , fuck off Z , don't support me !, i'le get banned lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol , I just thought, I replied to that mod , "sorry dude, it won't happen again" oooo err


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3223453


No no, u might do that up there in bleak savage land Gaz, but we take things a bit easier down hear m8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> No no, u might do that up there in bleak savage land Gaz, but we take things a bit easier down hear m8


Lol not here mate, that was some eurotrash shit for our local paddy relax, thot since he likes his leather gimp slippers so much he'd be into some kinky bdsm shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)

thats first date stuff in glasgow


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

It's all out rebellion ! Yay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thats first date stuff in glasgow


More like the entertainment in the local clubs


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> It's all out rebellion ! Yay


give the mods some work 2mora hay lol although i think they should be waking up soon fuck nos the time difference, rolli carnt afford to lose this thread its the most used most hit on the site, meaning its earning him £$£


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

On the subject, why hasn't Gaz been arrested for posting that family pedo pick the other day !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> On the subject, why hasn't Gaz been arrested for posting that family pedo pick the other day !


Lmfao, I forgot bout that lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> On the subject, why hasn't Gaz been arrested for posting that family pedo pick the other day !


yeah that was abit sick imo but you no these taigs/fenions lmao i kept quiet cause im owed a nice sample lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3223459


Fuck the queen !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah that was abit sick imo but you no these taigs/fenions lmao i kept quiet cause im owed a nice sample lmao


Hahaha what sample , jk mate will be another week before I take the other 2 girls down so wont be sending them out for about 3 weeks to a month yet, 

And that pic I agree is wrong but I thot it was funny at 1st, but im not as bad as my wife, she actually wants one of they naked onesies lol and im not kiddin,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2014)

Gaz, I didn't know wether I liked it, hated it, hard over it , or wtf to think ! Lmao it confused.com'd me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

I actually stole the pic off another thread on riu and reposted it in here think its was from the 600 club


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 7, 2014)

No its another queen pic lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 7, 2014)

the fairy has graced me with a couple of very hazey days, munched 4 of the canna caps yday n was fucking mingled dont think the half bot of vods on top helped much lol but i woke up stoned as fuck lol then that naughty fairy had dropped me off 10 10mg vals, munched 7 before me jobcenter shite that was the most relaxing job search ive ever done lmao popped the other 3 as i left n went to a splashzone with the kids n missus, i was more sunbathing aka sleeping lol than i was playing tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol not here mate, that was some eurotrash shit for our local paddy relax, thot since he likes his leather gimp slippers so much he'd be into some kinky bdsm shit lol


Lick a dick chicken legs!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2014)

Anybody got a spare Agora invite link going?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/oT0oL5bhWV

i dont think thats been used yman.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody got a spare Agora invite link going?


I'll send you on mine via private if it still works but sure well find out


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Stone over this morning , what happend last night ? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

well that escalated quickly. lol i pop to the boozer and all hell breaks loose. really didn't need to see scat pr0n at this time of the morning.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol Don, what time do you usually look at it ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Got to stop eating cookies & coming on here, that Z & Rambo don't help !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

oh you know baz, i generally opt for scat post supper. occasionally tommy tank in the cocktail hour


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

You're a classy guy Don !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Lads, the big ass space case is paying off lol took a blade to the rim n managed a nice lil bowl lol fucking baked!!! YOLO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> You're a classy guy Don !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Morning all, absolutely pissing down here, quite nice for a change lol, maybe my cupboard might dip below 90 degrees for a change lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Keep feeding them geese Don ! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> You're a classy guy Don !



just clokced ur pics baz, fucking nice goin

went to park yesterday for 4-5 hrs, rh dropped in dry tent to 31% CUNTCUNTCUNT


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2014)

Cheers boys.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Cheers Ice, I'm lucky with humidity down shed, it's been around 65%, wich helps keep the mites at bay !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Ice, I'm lucky with humidity down shed, it's been around 65%, wich helps keep the mites at bay !



mines the dry tent mate, been keeping in in check up and down 20x a day wetting a towel keeping it bewteen 45-60. fucking went to park yesterday and now its dry like DRY, 4 days and crispy, fuksake, roll on winter yo!

gunna try the dry tent once more, this time with a controller, if it fuks my shit again, i wont be using it again thats for sure. 2 plants dried too fast with low RH%


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nick-clegg-says-lib-dems-4022692#.U-SWHKPLCVp

*Feed The Birds*
51 mins ·
Massive cannabis march in London is being planned.

What dates inSeptember and October are good for you?

Please comment and share to spread the word!

REVOLUTION! ~ Finn


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well its time to get myself off to work for a nice 11hr shift today, cant be arsed but need the finances, at least I got a few joints rolled to take with and get me thru the day,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/irish-backpacker-charged-hiding-body-4022904#.U-SZS_ldVw4

^^fuking paddies.

@Saerimmner yeh the givt re trying anything to get voted in, all the y have to do is legalise cannabis copy the laws from damn on growing but outside only 6 plants a yr or watever and BOOM,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nick-clegg-says-lib-dems-4022692#.U-SWHKPLCVp


"The news came as it was reported the Government will give heroin addicts free foil to encourage them to smoke rather than inject the drug.
The move is designed to encourage junkies to kick the habit and cut their risk of contracting diseases through dirty needles.
It is currently illegal for health officials to give junkies free foil, but new laws are expected to revoke the ban."

I can't wrap my head round this bit.
We have a needle exchange program and have done for as long as I can remember so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

free foil to needle junkies lmfao may just as well tell em to stop cos there gonna get sick anyway, lol fuknuggets these polys


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "The news came as it was reported the Government will give heroin addicts free foil to encourage them to smoke rather than inject the drug.
> The move is designed to encourage junkies to kick the habit and cut their risk of contracting diseases through dirty needles.
> It is currently illegal for health officials to give junkies free foil, but new laws are expected to revoke the ban."
> 
> ...


no jail for possesion !!!

Lib Dem leader Nick Clegg has said his party will abolish jail sentences for drug possession if he wins the next election.

Mr Clegg’s proposal would see prison sentences abolished in England and Wales even for possession of Class A drugs such as heroin and cocaine.

The Lib Dems believe that people who use drugs should be treated for addiction rather than caged behind bars.

The party says 1,000 people a year are jailed for the possession of drugs for their own personal use at a cost to the taxpayer of £5m.

Half of those serving time are in jail for using the Class B drug cannabis.

Mr Clegg told the Sun: “At the moment, we are doing an utterly senseless thing - chucking the people who need treatment behind bars so they simply become even more vulnerable to the criminal gangs who exploited them in the first place.”


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nick-clegg-says-lib-dems-4022692#ixzz39nJEeBXf 
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

give em pure heroin would be THE safest way to deal with the problem, if you registered u get free pure smack of a set dose 2 evryday at the chemists, fukkers could hold a job down then


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

the reason the govt dont do this is cos they control the illegal trade in H, they need customers for their brickdust


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "The news came as it was reported the Government will give heroin addicts free foil to encourage them to smoke rather than inject the drug.
> The move is designed to encourage junkies to kick the habit and cut their risk of contracting diseases through dirty needles.
> It is currently illegal for health officials to give junkies free foil, but new laws are expected to revoke the ban."
> 
> ...


Because of course, giving smackheads 20p tin foil for free is going to completely eradicate the UK drug problem lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> give em pure heroin would be THE safest way to deal with the problem, if you registered u get free pure smack of a set dose 2 evryday at the chemists, fukkers could hold a job down then


isn't that what Switzerland or Sweeden does? it's Switzerland *****


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> no jail for possesion !!!
> 
> Lib Dem leader Nick Clegg has said his party will abolish jail sentences for drug possession if he wins the next election.
> 
> ...


Yeah it says no prison time but you can guarantee they will increase community service hours and the amount of the monetary fines etc to compansate


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

If Clegg gets in , can't fucking see that in a month of Sundays !


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

whats ukips stance on dope, Don mebbe knows? i think they r all cunts and wont vote for any of the fukkers


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats ukips stance on dope, Don mebbe knows? i think they r all cunts and wont vote for any of the fukkers


*Nigel Farage: I have never taken drugs but they should be legal*
* The Ukip leader says he has never taken drugs himself but that he believes the 'time has come' for legalising 'certain drugs' *

*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/ukip/10744924/Nigel-Farage-I-have-never-taken-drugs-but-they-should-be-legal.html*


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Also @zedd, that lad just rung me to say he hasnt been paid from work so he is now gonna have to go sort that before he can say yes or no either way


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Furtherance to the clegg article earlier


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Also if anyone is wanting seeds....

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/FeedTheBirds420?ref=pr_shop_more


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Also if anyone is wanting seeds....
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/FeedTheBirds420?ref=pr_shop_more



rare cannabis seeds/? huh./ lol wtf

just reading ther facebook page.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Found you a new car zedd lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500309700115064


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> rare cannabis seeds/? huh./ lol wtf
> 
> just reading ther facebook page.


lol they only say rare to distinguish between the seeds that are supposed to be chucked outside to piss government off etc and the seeds they give you to grow yourself at home, they also use private/public seed for the same reason, normally with every order you will get 2 packages of seeds, 1 for outdoor 1 for indoor at home


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

na this is zeddz new motor


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Also @ ice, those uk werkle seeds you were chatting bout the other day, found some pics on it lol

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1447829048803390.1073741835.1395424800710482&type=1


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na this is zeddz new motor


LMFAO!!!! After that photyo started circulating it was bought n imported over here by a bloke a few towns over lol, still going exactly the same apart from UK reg plates and alloy wheels now n a bonnet bra


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> LMFAO!!!! After that photyo started circulating it was bought n imported over here by a bloke a few towns over lol, still going exactly the same apart from UK reg plates and alloy wheels now n a bonnet bra



yeh well wenever they land IF they do il let u know

errr this 12-12 i got going is MEGA fruity smell sae, ive never smelled out like it tbh, think i may need to reveg if she turns out like wat she smells.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh well wenever they land IF they do il let u know
> 
> errr this 12-12 i got going is MEGA fruity smell sae, ive never smelled out like it tbh, think i may need to reveg if she turns out like wat she smells.


what ya running 12/12 atm then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

Fuckin drug dealers bunch of unreliable bollockchops. I'm sat here with more A, B & C's for someone and he's just fucked the meet off to go to the walk in centre apparently he's got man fucking flu. Aka GAIDS.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuckin drug dealers bunch of unreliable bollockchops. I'm sat here with more A, B & C's for someone and he's just fucked the meet off to go to the walk in centre apparently he's got man fucking flu. Aka GAIDS.


always a cunt when ppl do it to ya, but do it to them n ur the biggest cunt on the planet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

Aye that's it eh. I wouldn't care but he changed it from 10 til 1 and says he's now gonna give me a bell after. Aye ok pal I'll hang about with a rucksack full of gear while they make you sit for hours n tell you you've got a cold the fuckin nancy


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Its annoying hearing about you lads having these problems when i could do wonders with it but cant afford it, yet the twats that can afford it dont really give a shit, go figure lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

Aye that's it like. This guy is probably one of the bigger proper guys in the city so he's like well they can come to me if they want good shit. Combine that with him working 6 days a week means you got a tiny slot to see the fucker. That said I'm part of a small group that get the best and full measures but he's still taking the piss.

Yer reet tho man it does do your nut in seeing everyone else having it when you're not lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye that's it like. This guy is probably one of the bigger proper guys in the city so he's like well they can come to me if they want good shit. Combine that with him working 6 days a week means you got a tiny slot to see the fucker. That said I'm part of a small group that get the best and full measures but he's still taking the piss.
> 
> Yer reet tho man it does do your nut in seeing everyone else having it when you're not lol


That sounds rather like a certain toon dorman that lives in longbenton lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye that's it eh. I wouldn't care but he changed it from 10 til 1 and says he's now gonna give me a bell after. Aye ok pal I'll hang about with a rucksack full of gear while they make you sit for hours n tell you you've got a cold the fuckin nancy


worse people in the world that go to doctors with a cold...hes not yer mummy ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

only got 2 in flower now sae, 1 exo and 1 beanzboys genetics strain, could be one of three things but fuk me its fruity smelin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuckin drug dealers bunch of unreliable bollockchops. I'm sat here with more A, B & C's for someone and he's just fucked the meet off to go to the walk in centre apparently he's got man fucking flu. Aka GAIDS.


and he couldn't tell u? what a gobshite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> and he couldn't tell u? what a gobshite



the big G's generally are


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

I wish I was a G but in not even a D


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I wish I was a G but in not even a D


lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

booooooooooooooooooored


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Meet Flo , were chillin on cookies .


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2014)

how long do you all dry before jarring it ?
want to try and get the best out this harvest !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> how long do you all dry before jarring it ?
> want to try and get the best out this harvest !!!!


Around 6 days, depending on temps


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Around 6 days, depending on temps


sound mate for reply do your stems snap or is snap mean gone to long b4 jar
?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3224135 Meet Flo , were chillin on cookies .


living the life baz!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> sound mate for reply do your stems snap or is snap mean gone to long b4 jar
> ?


I like em still slightly bendy, u don't want em dry as a crisp, keep checking moistness one u jar up & air them out if nessercery


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> living the life baz!


Just making sure I have a bit of retirement now m8, in case I'm took early ! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

eventually saw the guy, walk in said he has some viral cold. he was saying it could be swine flu hahaah knacker. picked up some c99. first time buying weed in aaaages 160 the O. felt weird buying it. my cuz came for a Q and was telling me that the locals in durham are shotting 1.4s for 20 quid and its still shite weed ffs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> eventually saw the guy, walk in said he has some viral cold. he was saying it could be swine flu hahaah knacker. picked up some c99. first time buying weed in aaaages 160 the O. felt weird buying it. my cuz came for a Q and was telling me that the locals in durham are shotting 1.4s for 20 quid and its still shite weed ffs.


unlike you to run out of weed lol, also earlier it sounded like you were selling to the bloke not buying lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

i'm not out of weed man hahah i've got my stash but fuck selling that. i was trading with him, he likes the bho i don't but as it happens i didn't have enough to cover what my mate wanted and he's always got loads of decent gear. he got the cinderella for 140's down the line for 2 key.

amusingly enough no money changed hands and we both made profit selling what we traded on lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm not out of weed man hahah i've got my stash but fuck selling that. i was trading with him, he likes the bho i don't but as it happens i didn't have enough to cover what my mate wanted and he's always got loads of decent gear. he got the cinderella for 140's down the line for 2 key.
> 
> amusingly enough no money changed hands and we both made profit selling what we traded on lol.


You must be about the only person on the site that claims not to like BHO from what ive seen lol. whats that BHO like in comparison to bubble and ISO? only ever had the Iso n bubble hash lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Found a new pic for ya ice lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

it's like going from 0 to 1000 in a breath man. for the casual toker like me it just makes me uncomfortably high. especially making it with psycho and livers.

i just aint got the tolerance for it. when we went to the cup in spain the guys there must have tried 40 odd types of bho in about an hour and they were totally fine just chatting on. i'd have been talking sideways asking for me mum if i'd done that.

compared to bubble if the bubble's good it's on par after all its the same ingredient iso tastes of iso not my thing tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I like em still slightly bendy, u don't want em dry as a crisp, keep checking moistness one u jar up & air them out if nessercery


I do the same, of its 2 dry it simply won't cure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah it's much easier to tip them out damp a few times if necessary than crisping them and it smelling like fuckin hay


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's like going from 0 to 1000 in a breath man. for the casual toker like me it just makes me uncomfortably high. especially making it with psycho and livers.
> 
> i just aint got the tolerance for it. when we went to the cup in spain the guys there must have tried 40 odd types of bho in about an hour and they were totally fine just chatting on. i'd have been talking sideways asking for me mum if i'd done that.
> 
> compared to bubble if the bubble's good it's on par after all its the same ingredient iso tastes of iso not my thing tbh.


might have to get ya to send me a dabs worth or so at some point lol, maybe trade ya a bit of the Blue Kush for it in a month or so as i know uve had both the Exo n BP lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Not a fan of iso saying that once I'm out I've trim in the freezer so gonna have to make more but as I was gonna say ditto on the bho dabs might agora up a few lol looking for something to. Blow my mind...then implode the explosion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

no worries saer I was just about to suggest i'll send some fairy airways when i next do a batch. to get the best out of it you need to dab it but smoking it in a j will fettle you just as much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not a fan of iso saying that once I'm out I've trim in the freezer so gonna have to make more but as I was gonna say ditto on the bho dabs might agora up a few lol looking for something to. Blow my mind...then implode the explosion.


man if you've got trim all you need is a thermos flask and you're away.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmmm lol how about butane with non toxic impurities?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

no such thing man i don;t think there's a way to extract it totally 100% clean. CO2 aye but who's got the gear to do it. i looked at D-limonene which is made from oranges and is totally non toxic but it's a fanny on. and taints it orangey.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

munched them 4 caps same day don, boy o boy was i mingled lol had a sneaky half bot on top then took the last as it was finished, woke up STONED to fuck lol very nicely dosed they where mate not too much not too little, i still think you should do a batch of ''killer caps'' say double that strength.

theres a market on the dnet in uk side for them too, them n clones and extracts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Might give it an ol go if I don't need shiz other than a [email protected] rambo, definitely on the clones mate fuck all selling clones on agora


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Might give it an ol go if I don't need shiz other than a [email protected] rambo, definitely on the clones mate fuck all selling clones on agora


has been the same for yrs mate, the clones i sold on sr1 sold fast! but i didnt have long enough mate only lasted 6wks before the fucking feds raided the site.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

aye sambo i was thinking agora. think i'll stick to making caps only for it and aye i can make a killer batch thing is though the price has to go up if i do that. say i double up and do a batch with a half of green and two grams of bho at say 30 caps that's hahaha get this £6.66 a cap lmao right then that's the plan eh! 

seriously though, you'd have to have some tolerance to cope with that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Might give it an ol go if I don't need shiz other than a [email protected] rambo, definitely on the clones mate fuck all selling clones on agora


aye man it's pish easy. i had a fancy glass tube to blow it in but the thermos is better i reckon. you can soak the ganj for much longer which well ups the yield. and a thermos doesn't look as dodge in the back garden when your blasting 6 tins of butane into it. actually scratch that it looks dicey regardless.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye sambo i was thinking agora. think i'll stick to making caps only for it and aye i can make a killer batch thing is though the price has to go up if i do that. say i double up and do a batch with a half of green and two grams of bho at say 30 caps that's hahaha get this £6.66 a cap lmao right then that's the plan eh!
> 
> seriously though, you'd have to have some tolerance to cope with that.


so many smokers out there mate have got that tolerance, i double dropped the first 2 n was in fucking happyland lol had the giggles n everything mate, killer caps £10 a pop, sociable caps 5-6 a go, keep it exo,pyscho,livers clones people known n wanting to years n years i was selling em 50 for 2 but had a very limited supply.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> has been the same for yrs mate, the clones i sold on sr1 sold fast! but i didnt have long enough mate only lasted 6wks before the fucking feds raided the site.


start over man! I'm surprised you lads don't do a lil black market cooperative. one sells the stuff, advertises, promotes n runs the general keep of the account n the others supply the stuff so if they trace the seller account they have an empty house. If you lot did go into cahoots you'd have some selection


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

aye that's it. when i was full on smoking i doubt one of them would touch the sides. aye a tenner for a borderline whitey cap haha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> start over man! I'm surprised you lads don't do a lil black market cooperative. one sells the stuff, advertises, promotes n runs the general keep of the account n the others supply the stuff so if they trace the seller account they have an empty house. If you lot did go into cahoots you'd have some selection


we did relax but the fucking fbi stopped it lolol n took near 3grand of our cash.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye sambo i was thinking agora. think i'll stick to making caps only for it and aye i can make a killer batch thing is though the price has to go up if i do that. say i double up and do a batch with a half of green and two grams of bho at say 30 caps that's hahaha get this £6.66 a cap lmao right then that's the plan eh!
> 
> seriously though, you'd have to have some tolerance to cope with that.


Anyone that grows will have the tolerance but Johnny big balls down the road will definitely pull a whitey lol good for it don I'll take a few off you for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> start over man! I'm surprised you lads don't do a lil black market cooperative. one sells the stuff, advertises, promotes n runs the general keep of the account n the others supply the stuff so if they trace the seller account they have an empty house. If you lot did go into cahoots you'd have some selection


what do ya think went on with rambo laddy problem is the feds. they always hit you where it hurts. the wallet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we did relax but the fucking fbi stopped it lolol n took near 3grand of our cash.


Fucking get back in there son! Just go on hols one a week n cash out then repeat so u don't get fleased again...saying that I'm sure you've thought about it already.

i honestly think it's the safest way for a grower to get as close to street prices for his green as safely as possible


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye sambo i was thinking agora. think i'll stick to making caps only for it and aye i can make a killer batch thing is though the price has to go up if i do that. say i double up and do a batch with a half of green and two grams of bho at say 30 caps that's hahaha get this £6.66 a cap lmao right then that's the plan eh!
> 
> seriously though, you'd have to have some tolerance to cope with that.


id give it a go at least lol, might be just the thing to deal with my tolerance build up issues lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

it's a slippery slope man. that lad budolski got a bit offf me and hasn't looked back he's made more bho than i ever have in a couple of months he's a beast for it. telt me having joints was like not smoking owt. he's having to have tolerance breaks man.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what do ya think went on with rambo laddy problem is the feds. they always hit you where it hurts. the wallet.


problem is escrow mate, you carnt get a silkroad2 account no more but tbh thats the place to vend cause its all FE, if i was to go again i would start with small deals grams etc build up a rep then go to a FE only vendor, escrow is dodge as fuck for the vendor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

aye it's the fledgling period before you get to a decent level where you're risking it all and some knacker can mug you for a couple of grams. you can specify no escrow or full though. you make your own terms eh.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's a slippery slope man. that lad budolski got a bit offf me and hasn't looked back he's made more bho than i ever have in a couple of months he's a beast for it. telt me having joints was like not smoking owt. he's having to have tolerance breaks man.


lol nah i like my joints too much lol, but nice to have a really heavy hit everynow an again of something y`know, i have regular tolerance breaks anyway to deal with it, just didnt properly plan this tolerance break out ffs lol, ran out of weed the day before my missus had the baby ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> problem is escrow mate, you carnt get a silkroad2 account no more but tbh thats the place to vend cause its all FE, if i was to go again i would start with small deals grams etc build up a rep then go to a FE only vendor, escrow is dodge as fuck for the vendor.


agora man and go on holiday once a week so u can empty your escrow so you don't get stung again but don't be just a Fe vendor do fe only on large deals or clone but still have escrow on small deals


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

all the trust in the darknet went after sr1 got done, i member posting out 600quids worth of green that day in the morning went back n signed on and bammmm site had been seized lol along with the 40odd coins i had held up in escrow cause shitloads of buyers are slack as fuck with finalizing the orders a big % of buyers dont even finalize they just let the auto-finalize kick in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

lmao running out of weed is not a tolerance break man hahaha 

to the uninitiated a bho hit will drop most tokers in my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao running out of weed is not a tolerance break man hahaha
> 
> to the uninitiated a bho hit will drop most tokers in my experience.


Fuck u man I'm going on a tolerance break tomorrow morning or whenever my crystals run out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

call it what ya like man you're still out of weed! when's your hash turning up?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao running out of weed is not a tolerance break man hahaha
> 
> to the uninitiated a bho hit will drop most tokers in my experience.


lol i deliberately ran out, gave my last half oz to a mate i owe some favours etc, had to really or it wlda just been wasted here, when my tolerance kicks in after a week or 2 of smoking everyday i just simply cant get stoned anymore on green, like smoking a fag for me lol so i have to stop for a week or so before restarting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

hahah gettin a taste for bho is probably a bad plan thrn fella.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye sambo i was thinking agora. think i'll stick to making caps only for it and aye i can make a killer batch thing is though the price has to go up if i do that. say i double up and do a batch with a half of green and two grams of bho at say 30 caps that's hahaha get this £6.66 a cap lmao right then that's the plan eh!
> 
> seriously though, you'd have to have some tolerance to cope with that.


Put me down for 20


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah gettin a taste for bho is probably a bad plan thrn fella.


hehe nah ill be fine, im not one these thats addicted to weed, can quite happily take or leave it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

i didn't used to be but i am now. it's weird watching folks sweat not having a toke eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Put me down for 20


hahah right you are sir! you like your edibles aye.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i didn't used to be but i am now. it's weird watching folks sweat not having a toke eh


tbh i find it hard to understand people being addicted to anything whether its alcohol/weed/coke etc, spose its because i have a masssively addictive personality an i still manage to control meself i reckon, kinda dont understand how other ppl dont have the willpower y`know (not knocking the addicts but just dont understand it lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

haha we've all danced with the devil man. everyone's addicted to something. scratch cards to tea.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> call it what ya like man you're still out of weed! when's your hash turning up?


hopefully monday cuz we ain't got no post on a Saturday lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

haha fuckin backwards island it is lol just fuckin with ya man. we're just about to get sunday post which will likely be so late it'll be mondays. i actually think it's just a ploy to move shit slower.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hopefully monday cuz we ain't got no post on a Saturday lol


True, one of the drawbacks of being welsh i spose lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not fucking welsh you cock monger! 
you don't just go around calling ppl welsh...unless they are actually welsh but you still don't mention it on a public forum lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not fucking welsh you cock monger!
> you don't just go around calling ppl welsh...unless they are actually welsh but you still don't mention it on a public forum lol


Scottish?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

Relax, if u post a short vid of u doing the river dance in yer slippers, ile send u an oz of sommat (no,not Semtex !) lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2014)

Do it do it do it....... Yeh if anyone does start up a vendors acc I'll supply the benzos lol was thinking of setting one up and sr as you can get full whck price for em.....there's a mint tobe made man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Relax, if u post a short vid of u doing the river dance in yer slippers, ile send u an oz of sommat (no,not Semtex !) lol


.you have to play the riverdance video over itfor full effect n baz that one's for u sunshine it's free .... It's taking aaaaaaages to upload.... Not uploading baz lol sorry man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll email u it man lol hold on I'll try n shorten the clip


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


>


It's not right with a pound , is it m8


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

another classic lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> another classic lmao


Tune right there m8


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Tune right there m8


for a song about crack it aint too bad hay lolol

n you look just as i pictured you would a double ard bastard who u wouldnt mess with but if ya no him a complete softie to anyone he half likes lollol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> for a song about crack it aint too bad hay lolol
> 
> n you look just as i pictured you would a double ard bastard who u wouldnt mess with but if ya no him a complete softie to anyone he half likes lollol


Spot on m8 lol, I want some sugary love now listing to that !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2014)

B4 I just fuck off, off to bed night m8, night all, & no, the chicken sleeps outside ! , b4 some 1 asks., the goats another matter.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Spot on m8 lol, I want some sugary love now listing to that !


its just a old mash head thing baz im in the same place mate, had a 8th of rock few months ago n few hundred vals was sweet as fuck at the time, but after going on the missing list from the missus for 3 days n spendin fuck no;s what shiiiiiiiit did i regret it lmao

night mate.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

got my drink on got my smoke on cba to type


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

https://vid.me/pwq


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://vid.me/pwq


that was u wasnt it ya cunt lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Hahahahhahahahahahhaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 8, 2014)

summers over apparently lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/08/hurricane-bertha-remains-_n_5662043.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

seen that flooring in pics n the slippers tel no lies lmao fucking qaulity...........


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Had to be done man lol was hard not laughing n tool ages to remember the tune hahah


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Had to be done man lol was hard not laughing n tool ages to remember the tune hahah


that was a qaulity post mate hats off, whats with the tutting the tune to the steps lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Sheep was for baz n all thought I'd sex it up a lil


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

that shite s cost baz an oz, lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

HahahahahahhahaI'm honestly pissing myself laughing lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeh smashed it there laxx hearing them cloggs slap that wooden floor = quality


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

do do dododo do do yeah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2014)

Love this thread sometimes lol...laxx ya nutter


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

omfg lost for words


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2014)

Deffo the next flattley


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

16 plays 4 watching lol fags rubbing one off i bet lolu don't have to register with that site just upload


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

i gotta go sleep, no rep left anymore but u deserved some for that post relax cracked me up mate, fucking quality post dunno bout the dance moves n slippers tho geezer lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

You English never did get irish dancing lol#thuglife


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

that was a stella performance relax or shud we call u dancing queen, mincing fairy


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

oh u gotta love this place sooooo fukin much has happened today and all good for once


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Evening gents, just in from work having a fat J, whats the crack in here 2day cant be arsed to read back,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening gents, just in from work having a fat J, whats the crack in here 2day cant be arsed to read back,


same shit different day mate have a good shift?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

Missus has rocked up mortal drunk got me to pay her taxi then dropped all the change in the road TWICE. Her mates been cheated on by her gadgie and only gone and caught herpes off the fucker. Poor cows been in hospital with red raw down belows.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening gents, just in from work having a fat J, whats the crack in here 2day cant be arsed to read back,


U wanna read back lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> same shit different day mate have a good shift?


No mate was a shitty day got my 1st wage and was well short by over 150 quid, so went in raging, had a fight with the manager and got a pay rise lmao, but wont get this weeks money sorted till nxt week


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

Aww man u know ur gonna have to keep track of all ur hours now if they're shorting you already.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 8, 2014)

Any idea how good them Nintendo all stars e tabs are or the white dominoes thinking of having a dabble


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://vid.me/pwq


Hahahahahahaha , I don't remember, "do do do, do do do" being in the river dance !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any idea how good them Nintendo all stars e tabs are or the white dominoes thinking of having a dabble


the domino's are suppose to be the shiz m the gold bars 2 I'd get the all stars whilst ur at it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hahahahahahaha , I don't remember, "do do do, do do do" being in the river dance !


That's the traditional river dance...my ppl river dance


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

Wanna see them slippers smokin m8 ! Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Well they were after my super fly dance moves...I'll send u over a pair once that ounce arrives


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well they were after my super fly dance moves...I'll send u over a pair once that ounce arrives


You're on , I want pointy ones , pref with bells on the toes please


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

I had you down as a Mr Claypole type Relax .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Who's got an android? I've found some sweet lil,add ons for firefox that properly secures ur firefox browser can even change how my device appears on queries... ie Linux, i phone n so on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I had you down as a Mr Claypole type Relax .


That's me lol seriously!!! I'm offten referred to a layabout with weird clothes hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's me lol seriously!!! I'm offten referred to a layabout with weird clothes hahaha


yo wear weird clothes....like what man do tell?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

My pj's blood... I'm hot stuff so sweat alot so I like to lounge about the house el comfy...no so much weird but might appear so when all u lot wear a trekkie bottoms tucked into ur reebok classics...LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Wait a minute ur the weirdo that cuts his weed up with a mother fucking sword lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My pj's blood... I'm hot stuff so sweat alot so I like to lounge about the house el comfy


You've really put ur heart into this being a waster crack ain't ye, I think you've nailed it m8, well done lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You've really put ur heart into this being a waster crack ain't ye, I think you've nailed it m8, well done lol


gotta represent #irishthuglife. think everyone should start posting videos now lol ill show u the ninja way lol. llol @ being a waster cracker...thanks man lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i didn't used to be but i am now. it's weird watching folks sweat not having a toke eh


fuk u, i do. when it hits like 12-1pm and i aint had a spliff i get all sweaty and gnraly, fuk that


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Any idea how good them Nintendo all stars e tabs are or the white dominoes thinking of having a dabble


hold off ordering til thrusday mate n ill bulk up ya order lol, need some pills meself lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Those allstars might be more up ur street rimmer...u might be able to have sex on em seeing as ud struggle to piss on the domino's n gold bars let alone getting it up


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Those allstars might be more up ur street rimmer...u might be able to have sex on em seeing as ud struggle to piss on the domino's n gold bars let alone getting it up


Sae had the 220 mg pills before cos I sent them to him and that's all we get, can't mind what ones they we're tho....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sae had the 220 mg pills before cos I sent them to him and that's all we get, can't mind what ones they we're tho....


aah he'd asked me what pills would be good to do the sideway waltz on... If he can fuck on 220mg pills then that boys a fucking trooper lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> aah he'd asked me what pills would be good to do the sideway waltz on... If he can fuck on 220mg pills then that boys a fucking trooper lol


Aye fuck that fucking on pills, was never a good idea lol......speeds another story tho, once u get it up that is


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

You'd think that mate but after u do enough a chick can literally Lick a line off ur dick n shit aint happening (personal experience). remember the hallucinations from speed bendors fucking was like on acid really fuckin creepy shit n overwhelming paranoia...good times lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You'd think that mate but after u do enough a chick can literally Lick a line off ur dick n shit aint happening (personal experience). remember the hallucinations from speed bendors fucking was like on acid really fuckin creepy shit n overwhelming paranoia...good times lol


Well it made me fuck like a champion
(Personal experience) lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well it made me fuck like a champion
> (Personal experience) lol


and a modest one at that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Morning lads, another 12 hr shift ahead of me today, having a fat joint before I go in tho,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

SSaturday n all mate, service is gonna be up the wall! Have you many residents in the house?(it is a hotel isn't it?)


> ="Garybhoy11, post: 10777470, member: 260286"]Morning lads, another 12 hr shift ahead of me today, having a fat joint before I go in tho,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> SSaturday n all mate, service is gonna be up the wall! Have you many residents in the house?(it is a hotel isn't it?)


Yeah its a hotel mate, its fully booked so every room is full, so about 150 guests and we get a lot of walk in customers for food as well,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2014)

pills used to mke me fuk like a troooper, many a night staying in with the bird, stick sum dirty techno or gatecrasher trancey shit and fuk the night away,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Fuck that fir a buzz, hopefully a few will venture out n leave u alone.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Sae had the 220 mg pills before cos I sent them to him and that's all we get, can't mind what ones they we're tho....


Yeah i remember those, very mellow pills, swallowed all of em in about 3hrs lol, actualy i had 3.5 n the missus had 1.5 of em


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I gotta convince mine to try pills


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

an as for the whole fucking on pills thing, ive got a theory that is the binders/fillers they use to press the pill are the main cause of the problem dick malfunctions as ive had supposedly the same pills from different ppl an they give completely different effects


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone with a press can reproduce that design so ur bang on there mate, they all differ but I couldn't get it up with mdma either but I do always take everything to excess.viagra+pills = problem solved


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i remember those, very mellow pills, swallowed all of em in about 3hrs lol, actualy i had 3.5 n the missus had 1.5 of em


Me and two m8s that are pretty big pill heads had three each one night and we're fucked for about six hours lol, just kept hitting u in rushes and you'd smack out for a bit then be OK, then smack out again lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

sex on acid is a fukin blast esp the money shot the pleasure is intense lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Me and two m8s that are pretty big pill heads had three each one night and we're fucked for about six hours lol, just kept hitting u in rushes and you'd smack out for a bit then be OK, then smack out again lol


Goes to show just how the effect can differ between different ppl as well tho as they mainly made me sleepy and didnt get horny hardly at all on em , think they were pac-mans you sent me


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sex on acid is a fukin blast esp the money shot the pleasure is intense lol


something im still yet to try lol, really gonna have to get that sorted at some point, im thinking camping trip in the woods somewhere n swallow some lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Goes to show just how the effect can differ between different ppl as well tho as they mainly made me sleepy and didnt get horny hardly at all on em , think they were pac-mans you sent me


Yeah not sure sae, could have been, the ones we took that night we're mortal kombats, white speakers we're really good too they wer some of the first we had


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

TBH coulda been anything was that long ago lol, but im sure the pills these days just simply arent as strong as they used to be, either that or im just getting old an immune lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> something im still yet to try lol, really gonna have to get that sorted at some point, im thinking camping trip in the woods somewhere n swallow some lol


wouldn't go in the woods ur first time. Safer bet would be to do it somewhere u feel really safe n with really close friends.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> wouldn't go in the woods ur first time. Safer bet would be to do it somewhere u feel really safe n with really close friends.


Why not?

Also there is no where i feel unsafe if ya know what i mean, tent in the woods with a few mates n their birds out of our faces sounds like heaven lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH coulda been anything was that long ago lol, but im sure the pills these days just simply arent as strong as they used to be, either that or im just getting old an immune lmao


That's what I thought about pills in the old days too until I started trying the ones off sr, you just need to get on agora and try a few more I reckon


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That's what I thought about pills in the old days too until I started trying the ones off sr, you just need to get on agora and try a few more I reckon


Yeah i reckon i do, try n find something like the old mitsibushi turbo`s from the 90`s, normal mitsis were single dose and the turbos were double or triple dose if i remember rightly, the turbos were also twice the size of the normal mitsis


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Also its so hard knowing what you are even getting these days, half the time it aint even MDMA in em, just a mix of MDA n speed n baby powder etc

Also, had some supposedly "high grade" MDMA about 6months back (ordered from some marketplace called sheeps or something) that was shit as well, turnt out it was MDA not MDMA, not sure on the exact difference but im sure zedd will kindly fill me in on the difference at some point lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

mitsis ended up just being rip off to fuck, had some purple speckled ones late 90s tho they where deffo the best pills ive had.

first time i got a pill aged 16 i think, i was abit scared tbh so tried to smoke half of it in a bucket lol didnt do much so got brave n dropped the other half n was buzzin me tits off lol second time i brought em i had got 2 mitsis n a teenth of some nice hash, as we where driving back to mine feds stopped the car i lost me bottle and swallowed everything lmao fuck i was mingled, and the cunts didnt even get us passengers out the car, was just some random stop about the car or some shit. 

mda is more trippy than mdma, some actually prefer it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2014)

Ey up lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mitsis ended up just being rip off to fuck, had some purple speckled ones late 90s tho they where deffo the best pills ive had.
> 
> mda is more trippy than mdma, some actually prefer it.


nah mitsis down this way were ALWAYS either just white or white with the odd tiny black speck in them, same for over 5 years, its all the copies n rip offs that are different colours n shit etc, only know that as back in the day i used to buy em buy the carrier bag full weekly to sell on lol, carrier bag of 10k pills used to cost me about £800 back in the day for the normal mitsis n about 1100 for the turbos


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah mitsis down this way were ALWAYS either just white or white with the odd tiny black speck in them, same for over 5 years, its all the copies n rip offs that are different colours n shit etc, only know that as back in the day i used to buy em buy the carrier bag full weekly to sell on lol, carrier bag of 10k pills used to cost me about £800 back in the day for the normal mitsis n about 1100 for the turbos


cause they where known for qaulity they ended up being copied n poorly, ive seen all sorts of mitsis, dont qouate me but i think alot of the really good pills from back in the day where made by ex soviet nations in proper labs n shit, after the break up of russia the govs needed money n made e's lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> cause they where known for qaulity they ended up being copied n poorly, ive seen all sorts of mitsis, dont qouate me but i think alot of the really good pills from back in the day where made by ex soviet nations in proper labs n shit, after the break up of russia the govs needed money n made e's lol


all of the stuff i used to get came from somewhere in siberia thats all i know as the lads i used to buy em off used to buy old cruise ships over there, load the hold up and sail to britain where it would be refitted into a floating hotel or nightclub or some shit, used to be hidden hiding places all over the boats etc, same ppl we used to buy pepper sprays an coshes from lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> all of the stuff i used to get came from somewhere in siberia thats all i know as the lads i used to buy em off used to buy old cruise ships over there, load the hold up and sail to britain where it would be refitted into a floating hotel or nightclub or some shit, used to be hidden hiding places all over the boats etc, same ppl we used to buy pepper sprays an coshes from lol


you ever tried mixing ya pills with other drugs mate seeing as you say they not really doing it for ya recently, ketamine n pills is a lovely combo, but personally fav is 40-50mg of diazepam taken at the same time as 2 good pills, fuck thats a nice buzz.

or acid, most of it about nowdays is very mild and gos nice with a couple of good pills.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 9, 2014)

I never tried acid and E together.

Was always a bit suspect of the E messing with my acid and me not enjoying the experience so never bothered to give it a go.

I like acid a lot but only ever done it on it's own, a weed for the comedown goes without saying.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you ever tried mixing ya pills with other drugs mate seeing as you say they not really doing it for ya recently, ketamine n pills is a lovely combo, but personally fav is 40-50mg of diazepam taken at the same time as 2 good pills, fuck thats a nice buzz.
> 
> or acid, most of it about nowdays is very mild and gos nice with a couple of good pills.


not really tbh mate, too many years dealing with ppl on this stuff on the doors n in pubs, kinda puts you off a bit when you have to knock someone out to stop them biting their own tongue n cheeks off as they have od`d n restart ppls hearts n shit when they "die" momentarily y`know, even saw one bloke start eating his own arm, started biting mouth sizedchunks of flesh out of it, all to do with od`ing n mixing drugs y`know

only things i have ever really combined with pills is either speed(crap), alcohol (ok) and weed(lot better)


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

lolol i can just imagine sae, fuck some of the states i use to get in! carnt member ever eating meself tho, did use to watch alot of discovery channel n war docs back then tho, n more than once id be in the middle of convo then just lose it not violently but id start preaching on about wars that id fought in lol and the fellow soldiers we had lost, then bam id be back in the room n carry on talking normally lmao

i dont like smoking if on e's, find it brings you down aint too bad at the end of the buzz but not during imo, now benzos well they mix with anything lol fat line of coke with a ketamine tip, followed by a huge crack pipe washed down with a handful of benzos n a vods hmmmmmmmm

only drug ive ever O'd on was a fucking prescription drug, oxycontin very nearly died there, not good.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol i can just imagine sae, fuck some of the states i use to get in! carnt member ever eating meself tho, did use to watch alot of discovery channel n war docs back then tho, n more than once id be in the middle of convo then just lose it not violently but id start preaching on about wars that id fought in lol and the fellow soldiers we had lost, then bam id be back in the room n carry on talking normally lmao
> 
> i dont like smoking if on e's, find it brings you down aint too bad at the end of the buzz but not during imo, now benzos well they mix with anything lol fat line of coke with a ketamine tip, followed by a huge crack pipe washed down with a handful of benzos n a vods hmmmmmmmm
> 
> only drug ive ever O'd on was a fucking prescription drug, oxycontin very nearly died there, not good.


Yeah ive seen all sorts unfortunately, people stabbing each other in the face, trying to bite someones nose off because they thought the person was a chocolate bar etc etc etc

Its because of shit like this i just tend to stick to the weed/pills etc, far far too many instances of seeing ppl go off their heads n coke/speed/smack etc


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah ive seen all sorts unfortunately, people stabbing each other in the face, trying to bite someones nose off because they thought the person was a chocolate bar etc etc etc
> 
> Its because of shit like this i just tend to stick to the weed/pills etc, far far too many instances of seeing ppl go off their heads n coke/speed/smack etc


yeah dont think id be too into me combo's either if id seen shit like that!

ive calmed down alot nowdays most the drug experience i talk off where yrs n yrs ago, still have the odd mash up now n then but deffo carnt handle what i use to be able too.

you up to much today mate? im well bored n hungry too lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> something im still yet to try lol, really gonna have to get that sorted at some point, im thinking camping trip in the woods somewhere n swallow some lol



good luck swalloing acid, i always put it under me tongue,but thats just me.


rambo22 said:


> you up to much today mate? im well bored n hungry too lol


 me too breadbin. not doing much tho, fucking feels like a sunday...................................again


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah dont think id be too into me combo's either if id seen shit like that!
> 
> ive calmed down alot nowdays most the drug experience i talk off where yrs n yrs ago, still have the odd mash up now n then but deffo carnt handle what i use to be able too.
> 
> you up to much today mate? im well bored n hungry too lol


nope bollocks all lol, never got any money to do anything lol, highlight of my day is gonna be going over n checking on the LED veg cupboard an have a cuppa with my mate lol, plus it means i dont have to be here with missus n new baby so win win really lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 9, 2014)

My first pill was a Mitsi turbo had half in the pub and remember coming and all me hair feeling like it was stood right up very nice feeling. Yeh it was whit and triangle I think with the Mitsi sign on it


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> wouldn't go in the woods ur first time. Safer bet would be to do it somewhere u feel really safe n with really close friends.


go to a ruined building preferably where someone was brutally murdered and their ghost haunts the place wailing and screaming, i ll come too should be fun


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you ever tried mixing ya pills with other drugs mate seeing as you say they not really doing it for ya recently, ketamine n pills is a lovely combo, but personally fav is 40-50mg of diazepam taken at the same time as 2 good pills, fuck thats a nice buzz.
> 
> or acid, most of it about nowdays is very mild and gos nice with a couple of good pills.


very good idea on the acid like 2 micro dots or something


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> very good idea on the acid like 2 micro dots or something


5 is a good number for trips ive found, good old handful of blotter, fukin love acid cos of the time ur on it good 12 to 15 hours of fun ime,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Dunno about 5 n a few pills lol fair fucks zeddd lol first pills I had were these huge triangle things fucking mashed...mother worked nights as a nurse so if have weekly parties at mine. Wort pills would be speckled sharks so crap that some lad died from em in my town.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno about 5 n a few pills lol fair fucks zeddd lol first pills I had were these huge triangle things fucking mashed...mother worked nights as a nurse so if have weekly parties at mine. Wort pills would be speckled sharks so crap that some lad died from em in my town.


not interested in pills tbh bit old for that buzz coke ditto, i like head drugs ones that really split things up and keep you thinking for months sfterwards, but i used to do all sorts of combos the 30 th bd was 3 days of booze speed and acid, need all three as a combo of any 2 of the above is worse than single drugs, 6 of us playing imaginary football on tooting common all night game, no ball lol etc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

That's why u go for the dmt lol shit properly changed your perception of reality...same with acid tbh you leave the whole experience a better person (no joke, i dont believe in most that spiritual crap but acid definitely makes you understand life better)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Got an app for our printer so now when the gf has someone over i can send copies of my dick to the printer in the kitchen from the comfort of my room.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2014)

yeh il have to try that DMT one day, find sum fucker who even sells it, round my way theyd be like DMT? aint that a rapper?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank fuck baz is back...someone finally likes my posts lol wait till those yanks see my post to like ratio...classic lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's why u go for the dmt lol shit properly changed your perception of reality...same with acid tbh you leave the whole experience a better person (no joke, i dont believe in most that spiritual crap but acid definitely makes you understand life better)


i done over 100 trips so i dont have a perception of reality, everythings in flux real and unreal


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thank fuck baz is back...someone finally likes my posts lol wait till those yanks see my post to like ratio...classic lol


happy now u f like whore lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> iposts over 100 trips so i dont have a perception of reality, everythings in flux real and unreal


Yeah apparently if you trip more than 3 times you're clinically insane not sure how credible that is but I'll have a Google n get back to u but im fairly certain so never tell ur quack lol.....that clinically insane things a myth so take tons of acid it's cool n do to the darkest most secluded forest you can find n throw glow in the dark paint everywhere!!!! N bring a generator n hook up tunes n strobe lighting!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> happy now u f like whore lol


me like u long time lolwas scrolling back looking for comments you made but I already liked em all haha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah apparently if you trip more than 3 times you're clinically insane not sure how credible that is but I'll have a Google n get back to u but im fairly certain so never tell ur quack lol.....that clinically insane things a myth so take tons of acid it's cool n do to the darkest most secluded forest you can find n throw glow in the dark paint everywhere!!!! N bring a generator n hook up tunes n strobe lighting!


what your refering to is matrix thinking, fuk the doctor most of em are pill pushing bell ends and i couldnt give a fuk for their opinion, psychiatry is a joke with new psychiatric disorders being imagined everytime they print a new DSM coinciding with new psychotropic drugs theve just cooked up to sell to matrix thinking fools via the nhs.....everything is fukin bollox so ive stopped paying taxes and grow dope...thats what trippings done for me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what your refering to is matrix thinking, fuk the doctor most of em are pill pushing bell ends and i couldnt give a fuk for their opinion, psychiatry is a joke with new psychiatric disorders being imagined everytime they print a new DSM coinciding with new psychotropic drugs theve just cooked up to sell to matrix thinking fools via the nhs.....everything is fukin bollox so ive stopped paying taxes and grow dope...thats what trippings done for me


You know the diagnosis change from time to time but once you're branded with something thats it!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

the first 8 mins of this are spot on lol...http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2014/08/north-korea-exposes-western-propaganda-2-3008554.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Fuck i could do with a smoke ffs, this whole happy family shit is killing me, not my cup of tea at all


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Interesting pic i just found on another thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Boring ass Saturday suppose I'll watch that new captain America flick


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Boring ass Saturday suppose I'll watch that new captain America flick


If you have got an android device look up "showbox" on google,loads of new films on there at DVD quality, you wont find it in the play store tho only by searching on google


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I've the lappy hooked up to the telly so I've watchseries n primwire. N the sky app


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 9, 2014)

Lads these local bitcoin traders legit ! ? The thought of transferring 700 to somebody I don't know gives me shivers lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lads these local bitcoin traders legit ! ? The thought of transferring 700 to somebody I don't know gives me shivers lol


One of the lads on here found one out in dublin or somewhere that accepts paypal if thats any use?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Some accept skype but your beat bet it to look at their reviews and how many transactions have taken place...like shopping for a vendor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> One of the lads on here found one out in dublin or somewhere that accepts paypal if thats any use?


Think that was the atm where you can buy bitcoins lol madness


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Evening lads, got sent home from work early cos they had too many chefs in today, I wasnt complaining as soon as they asked did I wanna go I was in the staff room grabbing my shit and getting out of there lol,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

It's time . . . 
 
For cookies


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3244992/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3244992/


Brilliant!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3244992/[/QUOT
> 
> Is it a new m8 ? I've seen all the episodes & movie
> Love that fat bloke running round with his guts out, Randy ! Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

2014 their fucking brilliant another good shows arrested development


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Does watching captain America make u guys wanna join the American military?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> Lads these local bitcoin traders legit ! ? The thought of transferring 700 to somebody I don't know gives me shivers lol


pussy


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Does watching captain America make u guys wanna join the American military?


yes it does, lance corporal fukwit repoting for duty, sah


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Does watching captain America make u guys wanna join the American military?


Lol no m8 , but ide av one of those shields !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had this cunting tune in me sweed all day since Rambo posted it !, any one for crystal love ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Shame it's a fucking shite movie


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I've had this cunting tune in me sweed all day since Rambo posted it !, any one for crystal love ?


just put it thru the speakers...nice


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

im exhausted from fake liking relax, can i stop m8?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just put it thru the speakers...nice


It's a tune when you're buzzin Z lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had this cunting tune in me sweed all day since Rambo posted it !, any one for crystal love ?[/QUOTE]

lol considering what the song is about its actually quite a nice tune hay, is well old tho mate 10+ yrs i thinks.

everyone had a nice sataday? been up to much?

i aint been up to fuck all, just dossing about the house missus took the kids out to the park shes got one of them bikes with a 2 kid trailer, they love it, ive had a go feels strange pulling a trailer on a pushbike lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im exhausted from fake liking relax, can i stop m8?


 You can't take back the likes by calling them fake...come on zeddd...



 yYou know I'm a funny guy


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

Alreet Ram, just chillin as per, scoffin cookies , feeding the geese on chatterbate & looking at me BMF , there going such a deep purple , there almost black ! Bangin


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Alreet Ram, just chillin as per, scoffin cookies , feeding the geese on chatterbate & looking at me BMF , there going such a deep purple , there almost black ! Bangin


how come your always on the edibles now mate? have u gave up smoking or sumfin?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> how come your always on the edibles now mate? have u gave up smoking or sumfin?


Yes m8, bout 5 month now, had a few bowls & blunts , but no bacci , kept getting cramp in legs after a ciggi ! No more cramp. Could do with a volcano realy .


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yes m8, bout 5 month now, had a few bowls & blunts , but no bacci , kept getting cramp in legs after a ciggi ! No more cramp. Could do with a volcano realy .


goodman i really need to stop the bacci, have been smoking since i was 12 so 20yrs now, fucks with ya circulation dusnt it so cramps in the legs aint good 5months tho nice1.

i had a volcano sesh with Z was the first time i had tried one, was well impressed mate they are the bollax i was always doubtful bout em but its a nicer buzz n a shitload better flavour.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

if i smoke even a small amount of baccy I need CPR lol allergic to fags and pork lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> goodman i really need to stop the bacci, have been smoking since i was 12 so 20yrs now, fucks with ya circulation dusnt it so cramps in the legs aint good 5months tho nice1.
> 
> i had a volcano sesh with Z was the first time i had tried one, was well impressed mate they are the bollax i was always doubtful bout em but its a nicer buzz n a shitload better flavour.


started at 12 myself I'd gotten prescribed champex n it worked but aide effect are possible voices telling you to kill ppl n so on lol no joke look up champex side effects but you basically take a pill in the morning n night n u stop wanting em all together...shit changes how u think!if u want that 10%discount on the volcano let me know baz..10% is alot when they are 400 odd quid


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I've a fucking egg allergy! Fucking cunt of an allergy, any vaccinations I got growing up i had to go to the hospital so I wouldn't have a reaction for whatever reason it is lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

As far as drug related tunage goes this is one of my new fav ones


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

tuuuuuune lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

mate popped round earlier with his missus n kid aint seen him in a social setting for ages usually just business, the fucker had 2oz of shine on him did look pretty i tell yas lol of course i got a g of him on the never never lol we had a few sneaky lines in the garage whilst the girls where chinwagging, need the fucking kids to go bed now so i can get tucked in lol is a nice bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

God damn it rambo I want friends like urs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> tuuuuuune lol


loved that whole album


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God damn it rambo I want friends like urs


lmao thats me only friend in the town mate, bar all the missus friends lol im a one man army aka a lonely fucker lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Nah mate I'm the same all my mates fucked off after uni or went the total other direction I'm the happy medium which is me sitting at home smoking a whole crop to myself...or was now it's just me sitting at home lol but look at it this way, less ppl to fuck u over lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've a fucking egg allergy! Fucking cunt of an allergy, any vaccinations I got growing up i had to go to the hospital so I wouldn't have a reaction for whatever reason it is lol


Sounds more like you are allergic to the penicillin in battery eggs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Sounds more like you are allergic to the penicillin in battery eggs


hahahahahahhaha you're Right!!!!!!! I can only have free range eggs lol n only 2-3 a week at that hahaha fuckin spot on rimmer! Not sure if it's the penicillin as I've no other allergies but I could be wrong u hit it pretty bang on there man 



Saerimmner said:


> Sounds more like you are allergic to the penicillin in battery eggs


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah mate I'm the same all my mates fucked off after uni or went the total other direction I'm the happy medium which is me sitting at home smoking a whole crop to myself...or was now it's just me sitting at home lol but look at it this way, less ppl to fuck u over lol


ive moved around the country n abroad for most me adult life, spose that aint helped but im also one unsociable cunt i like me own company n to be free of the hassle ''friends'' can be sometimes, all i ask is a few of you cunts come to me funeral so i dont look a complete loner lmao not that id care when brownbread i spose lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if i smoke even a small amount of baccy I need CPR lol allergic to fags and pork lol


I don't let any pork enter me m8 !, but the mrs likes a bit of pork in cider !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I fucked off to belgium by myself..best company I ever had lol you know what rambo,ill grace your funeral with the excellence that is [email protected] if u don't think I will ur a fucking twat lol flights are cheap I'm sure everyone else going will supply the drugs n i wanna see what they use as a coffin for ur fat ass


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I don't let any pork enter me m8 !, but the mrs likes a bit of pork in cider !


Yeah I bet ur a right horny drunk baz


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 9, 2014)

kids gone bed, just had a fat line am rocking whos up for a late one lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahahahahahhaha you're Right!!!!!!! I can only have free range eggs lol n only 2-3 a week at that hahaha fuckin spot on rimmer! Not sure if it's the penicillin as I've no other allergies but I could be wrong u hit it pretty bang on there man


Exactly the same thing my mum suffered from lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah mate I'm the same all my mates fucked off after uni or went the total other direction I'm the happy medium which is me sitting at home smoking a whole crop to myself...or was now it's just me sitting at home lol but look at it this way, less ppl to fuck u over lol


after UNI....zedd is not wrong lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Exactly the same thing my mum suffered from lol


Fucking hell man I always just tell ppl it's eggs cuz no one believe me when I specifically say caged hens lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> after UNI....zedd is not wrong lol


Ur half wrong


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur half wrong


??????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> kids gone bed, just had a fat line am rocking whos up for a late one lmao


Not as late as ur planning but I might scrape a fewmore crystals off another jar hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hell man I always just tell ppl it's eggs cuz no one believe me when I specifically say caged hens lol


Its to do with the penicillin shots they give the chickens to prevent infections where they are rammed in 35 to each square cm, at that density an infection will spread thru a laying shed in less than 2 days, unfortunately by doing this a certain amount of the penicillin is absorbed into the eggs (penicillin levels in freshly laid eggs are apparently upto 4 times higher than a 6hr old egg) and thus can trigger a reaction in anyone with even the mildest of penicillin allergies.
Also just to pile on the knowledge, depending on the severity of the allergic reaction the treatment is either antihistamines, steroids or epinepherine for the worst reactions


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just weighed my exo and its just over 4 oz, thatx it went into jars to start curing so will prob drop down a bit more so hoping to end up with about 3 and a bit,
Checked the dog and jakes dream 2night the jakes will be getting chopped some point nxt week but the dog is a way away yet I think another 2 weeks taking it to 11 weeks altogether for the dog,
Both dog and jakes ae huge tho and gonna far outweigh my exo, I reckon 5 or more oz off each


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I was young when I had it. Fucking massive hives everywhere like this...




http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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was like that but all over fucking sucked balls


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its to do with the penicillin shots they give the chickens to prevent infections where they are rammed in 35 to each square cm, at that density an infection will spread thru a laying shed in less than 2 days, unfortunately by doing this a certain amount of the penicillin is absorbed into the eggs (penicillin levels in freshly laid eggs are apparently upto 4 times higher than a 6hr old egg) and thus can trigger a reaction in anyone with even the mildest of penicillin allergies.
> Also just to pile on the knowledge, depending on the severity of the allergic reaction the treatment is either antihistamines, steroids or epinepherine for the worst reactions


Thanks again rimmer all jokes aside I never knew exactly they always told me to mention I'd an egg allergy as I was being prescribed something or getting a shot haha fucking sucks balls if I'm allergic to penicillin but so far so good haha. only on the English thread lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks again rimmer all jokes aside I never knew exactly they always told me to mention I'd an egg allergy as I was being prescribed something or getting a shot haha fucking sucks balls if I'm allergic to penicillin but so far so good haha


Its well worth getting tested to see if you are allergic to it, my mums allergy was so bad she could be dead in less than an hour if she ate a battery egg, a few times in her lifetime she ended up inches from death in A&E


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Its to do with the penicillin shots they give the chickens to prevent infections where they are rammed in 35 to each square cm, at that density an infection will spread thru a laying shed in less than 2 days, unfortunately by doing this a certain amount of the penicillin is absorbed into the eggs (penicillin levels in freshly laid eggs are apparently upto 4 times higher than a 6hr old egg) and thus can trigger a reaction in anyone with even the mildest of penicillin allergies.
> Also just to pile on the knowledge, depending on the severity of the allergic reaction the treatment is either antihistamines, steroids or epinepherine for the worst reactions


adrenalin in english


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was young when I had it. Fucking massive hives everywhere like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u fuk with nature and she will eat ur bollox ime


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I've never really tested mine lol not gonna tbh lol free range are a lil more expensive but sure u only live once. For fuck sake man I better not be allergic to fuckin penicillin haha that's bullshit!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

And apparently egg are used in most vacancies lol fucking google egg allergy...wwwhhhhy did i google egg allergy hahah.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've never really tested mine lol not gonna tbh lol free range are a lil more expensive but sure u only live once. For fuck sake man I better not be allergic to fuckin penicillin haha that's bullshit!


Well find out either way as most doctors if you go to any of em with anything the first thing they do is prescribe you antibiotics...penicillin based normally


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And apparently egg are used in most vacancies lol fucking google egg allergy...wwwhhhhy did i google egg allergy hahah.


Tesco vacancies- now open to eggs lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well find out either way as most doctors if you go to any of em with anything the first thing they do is prescribe you antibiotics...penicillin based normally


I've been prescribed antibiotics b4 but maybe it's on my records n the cunts didn't bother to tell me lol that would be typical ireland!! No fucking joke this country's retarded!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm having a fucking bong fucking penicillin sucks anyways. wwhat's rambo at? Who's ear is he chewing lol bet he doesn't shut up on the phone after a few lines lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've been prescribed antibiotics b4 but maybe it's on my records n the cunts didn't bother to tell me lol that would be typical ireland!! No fucking joke this country's retarded!


Just pop down the doctors an ask if its included in your notes, if it isnt oor u wanna be tested anyway its only a simple scratch test normally i think, just prick ya skin with a pin n thats it, dont even hurt or draw blood


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm having a fucking bong fucking penicillin sucks anyways. wwhat's rambo at? Who's ear is he chewing lol bet he doesn't shut up on the phone after a few lines lol


Indeed, also stay away from mouldy breads and cheeses lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Basically I can't have fun anymore lol


Saerimmner said:


> Indeed, also stay away from mouldy breads and cheeses lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

only the gay ones


[email protected] said:


> Thanks again rimmer all jokes aside I never knew exactly they always told me to mention I'd an egg allergy as I was being prescribed something or getting a shot haha fucking sucks balls if I'm allergic to penicillin but so far so good haha. only on the English thread lol


riu wake up call


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

See 420 is irish he knows lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And apparently egg are used in most vacancies lol fucking google egg allergy...wwwhhhhy did i google egg allergy hahah.


solipsism..r u guilty too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

Nah drugs change that man lol but it's a fun idea.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm having a fucking bong fucking penicillin sucks anyways. wwhat's rambo at? Who's ear is he chewing lol bet he doesn't shut up on the phone after a few lines lol


lool rambo is a man of few words in real life, ive exchanged 3 words with him...all good mmm...not sure what the 3 rd one meant lool


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I've a mate like that,he could literally go a day without talking to anyone but still hang it with us lol fucking weird like silent bob in Jay n silent bob lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

That's what my mates like lol 



 That's more like me then talking to the cam not quite as intense as the original


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 9, 2014)

Think ya just did a Robbie there zedd lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Top of the morning to you lots...Jaysus, zeddd really killed the room last night.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 10, 2014)

morning ukers looks like bertha ere


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuck it imma make qwiso


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

STRAIGHT KUSH!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Morning shit lips how are we all proper dosed up yesterday had killer toothache man nothing woss....wet one down here this morning fuckin pissin it doon.....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> STRAIGHT KUSH!


20 seconds in I pissed me sen.......STRAIGHT KUSH ....seen that bid before man makes a fuckin mess


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> 20 seconds in I pissed me sen.......STRAIGHT KUSH ....seen that bid before man makes a fuckin mess



wat smokin it or makin it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol gotta be on of the worst qwiso tutorials out there...STRAIGHT KUSH


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol gotta be on of the worst qwiso tutorials out there...STRAIGHT KUSH



dont u just shake the shit up in a bottle and strain out?
and bizzle fukface, if u ever get round to reading your skype shit a responce would be gravy,,,yano


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol yeah talk about a fucking steriotype fuckers a right cluts dumb fuck n his straight kush!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright shits still filtering to the coffee press but I did a lil jar that filtered fast n is on mark on in a makeshift bambereeeeeeee so I should have some iso soon n I'll break out the extract bit for the volcano= a very high Sunday but alas that's all I have till my hash arrives tomorrow...dunno how imma sell it all when I'm out of smoke, if its any bit nice i can see me vaping the lot lol...sucks balls when ur a stoner n grow, talk about getting high off ur own supply


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Straight kush!!! HARDMODE


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

You wanna filter it all in the freezer mate....don't know why but it makes it better and cleaner


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You wanna filter it all in the freezer mate....don't know why but it makes it better and cleaner


What do u mean? I'd the alco n pot in the freezer for 6 odd months


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

i make runny quiso as a tincture fkin gr8 stuff got it all over what looks like a melanoma atm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

[="[email protected], post: 10780543, member: 741874"]What do u mean? I'd the alco n pot in the freezer for 6 odd months[/QUOTE]

After u washed it and strain it into another jar thru a filter put in the freezer for an hour and let it filter in the freezer lol...I usually filter it twice makes it a lot cleaner


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Oops lol 2 late I'm already pouring lil abouts onto the plate on a low heat...hopefully I don't do a don n set the house on fire lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll be vaping it so not too concerned about how clean it is once it help me tolerate this mundane Sunday lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

I've not made any for ages too much of a pain to smoke lol gonna invest in all the bho tech one day just not yet like....wouldn't mind a dabble at dry ice extraction but from what I've read and seen the quality ain't as good as normal ice water hash


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be vaping it so not too concerned about how clean it is once it help me tolerate this mundane Sunday lol


man dont vape quiso are u mad u cause immediate lung damage from the hot iso in the vape and u prob wont feel it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

See that's the thing I fucking hated the iso last time, like u said 2 fuckin messy,more trouble than its worth...unless your out lol shit gonna fuck me up! I've some grease proof paper so imma do a few little bits n keep em in the freezer n use em as I need em


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> man dont vape quiso are u mad u cause immediate lung damage from the hot iso in the vape and u prob wont feel it lol


Awww man you serious? But it's got the little gause thing for extracts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm just hoping me hash comes off sr lol and me dmt .....it is risky like with no escrow system but they say they're gonna re vamp it all soon so we'll see


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm just hoping me hash comes off sr lol and me dmt .....it is risky like with no escrow system but they say they're gonna re vamp it all soon so we'll see


Well who's fault is that lol mother fuckin agora has escrow n the same sellers lol dunno why u went for sr...cowboy séan me ol boy! Love waiting for shit in the post...some buzz lol...what's wrong with me hahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Ahhhh agora's wank half the time its down and you need a invitation thingy....I ordered off old sellers and all rep is bang on so we'll see man both are marked as shipped so hopefully middle of next week the hash will land


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Would be hilarious if i was the one scammed lol bout 750 ml left n gfs home at 2 n if the house smells like we'll an irish man's house she'll go bull in a China shop on me (bismarck came up with that so I'm sticking with the German theme lol).


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Awww man you serious? But it's got the little gause thing for extracts


30 % IPA igets excreted as it is thru the kidneys, where it dont belong, the rest gets converted by alcohol dehydrogenase to acetone which is also excreted via kidneys....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok, gonna try it out i. A vape, hit it at 250 let the bag cool for a few second n hit it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Just saw ur message...maybe I won't lkl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol I can't see any reason for a vendor with good rep to go scamming folk buy ya never know do ya.....I've just been up and watered the girls should of waited till tonight really but impulse took over lol...now all me arms at itchy ta fook man....plants are getting a lot bigger now that root grow stuff must of kicked in and now they're taking off


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I can't see any reason for a vendor with good rep to go scamming folk buy ya never know do ya.....I've just been up and watered the girls should of waited till tonight really but impulse took over lol...now all me arms at itchy ta fook man....plants are getting a lot bigger now that root grow stuff must of kicked in and now they're taking off


sounds like the soil u made is working well mate, u had to feed em yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah but then you've ppl like cornetto awesome rep 309+ dealing but he's a selective scammer...not trying to scare u (BOO) but even great rep n what not isn't guaranteed to be honest..heck it's the black market. I'm very bad for doing shit like that séan lol lights off at 12 n u can bet I'll be opening the tent at 3 to have a peek lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


filthy brasilians


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Dunno what's going off but won't let me view the current page i get a second or so then it just cuts me internet off and I gotta load it all up again proper annoying..just managed to see about half of your post z an that's it.....but Yeh the soils great apart from the bill don't like it too much P but she'll be alright....even the haze is thriving in it.....how do you re use your soil? Mix it all up again and add more gear?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll tell u what that fucking left over dust in the coffee filter..scrape it off n bong it! Fanfuckingtazimo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Hdbdnsjsjk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hdbdnsjsjk


good point, your logic is flawless


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol imntrnya move it on to the next page cuz it won't let me view the current page lmao...think its thatbvid or link or whatever zedd posted my phone don't want me to see it for some reason hdhsjsndvsjsn


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ahhhh agora's wank half the time its down and you need a invitation thingy....I ordered off old sellers and all rep is bang on so we'll see man both are marked as shipped so hopefully middle of next week the hash will land


on sr2 being marked as shipped just means the vendor then has your coin, u place the order once they mark as shipped weather they have shipped or not they get the coins, sr2 is great for the vendor that is when the owner aint stealing all the cash lol 6+ month ago they shut off auto-finalize and alot of buyers never finalize, they then where offering up vender accounts but not making good on them so with that n auto-finalize off over a space of time 2.7million built up in escrow, then BAM ''hacked'' n all escrow money gone lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

U aint missing much it's some favela looking bumfflapping his arms about like the one trick pony that he is lol did laugh at it though. Close the page n open it again séan, she's grand for me


shawnybizzle said:


> Lol imntrnya move it on to the next page cuz it won't let me view the current page lmao...think its thatbvid or link or whatever zedd posted my phone don't want me to see it for some reason hdhsjsndvsjsn


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

i want a pulled pork grilled wrap with added smoked bacon,chorizo n cheese, skin on chips and a garlic n herb mayo dip, just gotta persuade the missus to go get it for me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol tried a few times its happened before me phone dont like something on it so that's it won't even let me view that last page its annoying ta fuck...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

So what was a saying about sr2 Rambo couldnt even read the first words without it cutting me off again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll reply to it n u read it séan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> on sr2 being marked as shipped just means the vendor then has your coin, u place the order once they mark as shipped weather they have shipped or not they get the coins, sr2 is great for the vendor that is when the owner aint stealing all the cash lol 6+ month ago they shut off auto-finalize and alot of buyers never finalize, they then where offering up vender accounts but not making good on them so with that n auto-finalize off over a space of time 2.7million built up in escrow, then BAM ''hacked'' n all escrow money gone lol


wank


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

thats just how it is, aint saying your orders will go bad cause there is many a legit vendor still on there, and its also still the biggest darknet site its a vendors paradise that is when the owner defconing bastard lol isnt robbing the site.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmm Spanish bastard better send me my hash!!!!!

And that UK cunt better send me my DMT lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll reply to it n u read it séan


Lol nob


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah he's got the same pics as the lad me n rambo were suspicious about n i was only gonna buy from him with escrow lol but if he is legit that's some strong paki!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm Spanish bastard better send me my hash!!!!!
> 
> And that UK cunt better send me my DMT lol


Remember to have a nice big dollop of the dmt lol I've one ever had it in a liquid form n never really tripped as hard as I did with acid or datura or salvia for that matter but after zeddd mentioned it one day I did a lil googling n that stuffs fucking propper man lol and a real eye opener.I wanna try it myself


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

His feedback is good and fresh feedback as well so hopefully alls well....its the same every time u make an order off the dark net ain't it the worry it won't show lol...was eyeing up some Peruvian cocaine last night but thought no better wait n see if the hash comes first lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

you lot are mad even i wouldnt touch that dmt FUCK that, smell like burnt plastic n presume tastes the same.

watch out with the sniff bizz alot of it is sub standard to what you can get local if you pay enough, the good sniff on the darknet from uk vendors will be 100-130 a g! but it is the good shit, same as the crack most ive had from the dnet has been poor compared to what i can get in london.

also dont read too much into feedback on vendors pages, its a piece of piss to padd it out yourself using other accounts, forums research the vendor there


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeh after the first video I saw of someone smoking DMT and then him.explaining after what its like that was it I've just wanted to try it since then....apparently the only time on naturally produces in the body is at birth and death lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

Any one tried this from Wilkos ? Geting good results .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Aye I will do Rambo think I'll sign up to the Sr forum now and check these mofos out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

That's the shit I'm using now baz its hard to tell really but my plants are healthy as fuck so give it a go mate....its been around 3-4 weeks since I potted em up with it and they have just started going full knacker so must be doing something


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

This is all I use now .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

But. Not that much cal mag ! Lol, fekin uploads !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's the shit I'm using now baz its hard to tell really but my plants are healthy as fuck so give it a go mate....its been around 3-4 weeks since I potted em up with it and they have just started going full knacker so must be doing something


I have m8, & I'm getting good results, just wondered if any one else had ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Just found this n thought someone might like it

*Terpenes and Cannabis: What You Need to Know*

*




*
I think it is safe to say that most people are at least aware that cannabis has a unique sort of smell. Those who are educated in the various aspects of cannabis such as the differences between the many strains, might point out that the smell depends on the type of cannabis, and is as unique to the individual plant as is the ‘flavor’ and resulting ‘high’ or medicated results.
This is all new to me; the idea that cannabis could be judged and enjoyed like a fine wine is interesting and rather surprising. I can remember smelling the pungent aroma of cannabis for the first time and not liking it; almost smelling like a skunk the way I had heard it could.
From what I’ve learned, the reason for the familiar odor and even the ‘taste’ (which can vary from plant to plant just like the scent), are the plant’s terpenes. Terpenes are a group of organic compounds found in many plants and even some insects. Terpenes become Terpenoids when altered through a process of drying, curing, or chemical extraction.
Over 120 different types of Terpenes, in varying amounts, have been identified in cannabis depending on the individual strain. Each plant’s unique terpene content affects not only the aroma and flavor, but the medicinal qualities as well. Terpenes are also found in vegetables, fruits, spices, herbs, and other plants and are used in perfumes, essential oils, aroma therapy, to flavor food, and more. Terpenes are a common ingredient in our diets and are safe to consume, according to the FDA. While some are unique to cannabis, most of the terpenes are the same as those found in other plants and can deliver similar effects when consumed or otherwise enjoyed through aromatic means. There are many, but these are a few of the most common found in cannabis:
Alpha-Pinene: (also found in pine, rosemary, dill…) acts as a bronchodilator, promotes alertness and memory retention, and has antiseptic properties.
Myrcene: (also found in mango, lemongrass, hops…) has sedative effects, acts as a muscle relaxant, delivering pain relieving and anti-inflammatory results.
Linalool: (also found in lavender) relieves anxiety and stress, is a strong anticonvulsant and is said to amplify serotonin receptor transmission as well as having antidepressant effects; also reportedly effective topically to heal tissue with reduced scarring.
Limonene: (also found in citrus, juniper, peppermints…) improves mood, relieves heartburn and gastrointestinal reflux as well as reportedly having antimicrobial and anti-tumoral effects.
Beta-Caryophyllene: (also found in cloves, black pepper…) is gastro-protective, treats ulcers, has anti-inflammatory properties and more; said to be especially effective because of its ability to bind to CB2 receptors.
In combination with THC and other cannabinoids, these natural compounds are responsible for the varying strain specific effects cannabis can have on the individual. Some terpenes enhance the potency of the THC, while others serve to counteract the psychoactive effect of that same cannabinoid. Certain terpenes act to facilitate the binding of cannabinoids to receptors or allow the cannabinoids (like CBD) to deliver a more complete effect. It is slowly becoming possible to map the terpene content in a plant, thus making it easier to choose a strain specifically for the effects desired by the patient. In the future, strain enthusiasts (think wine connoisseurs of the cannabis world) suggest that proper testing could ensure patients get exactly the strains (specific combination of terpenes and cannabinoids) which they need for whatever it is they are treating. We know now, it’s not just a matter of Indica vs. Sativa or hybrid (though for now this is often the most readily available indicator of a strain’s potential effects), but a whole range of differences between.
The ability to map the specifics of the strains down to the individual terpene is still in the beginning stages, some labs only offering limited terpene testing and others not really testing for this compound yet at all. Certain strains have been identified and mapped for terpene content which can be found online, but the problem comes in knowing if the plant you have is not only the same strain, but has the same terpene content as the one tested. Terpene content is as much determined by sun, time of day harvested, and soil content, as by the strain type of the seed planted.
While there isn’t nearly enough testing for these compounds available, what is known is the synergistic quality of these compounds when utilized together in whole plant form. THC or CBD alone is not enough to get the full benefits of this amazingly diverse plant. Terpenes and cannabinoids combine to lend a full spectrum of results for each patient, making a compelling argument for utilizing the medicine in whole plant form, rather than those extracts sold as THC or CBD alone. It is no wonder terpenes are getting so much attention, it important to understand what they are when treating with cannabis as medicine.


http://heavens2betsey.com/terpenes-and-cannabis-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3225581 This is all I use now .
> View attachment 3225580 View attachment 3225582 View attachment 3225583
> View attachment 3225582


lmao thats a whole 4 bottles more than i use lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3225579
> Any one tried this from Wilkos ? Geting good results .


Chucked some of this in the pots when i repotted my current lot a few weeks back, currently 3wks 12/12, cant say ive noticed any difference before as this is the first time ive run all these strains lmao so nothing to compare it to


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

I def had thicker, stronger plants sae


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I def had thicker, stronger plants sae


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


>


??


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

You've lost me now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Story of my life lol looks like I might get more than expected from the qwiso


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't seem to find and option to.be a vendor on sr either...how easy on agora is it to set up a vendors account I'm thinking about selling blueys on there.....send us an invite for agora someone....


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

on agora you need 0.6 of a coin in your account then when you go to the wallet there should be the option to open a vendor account, sr2 closed new vendor registration ages ago mate, only way to get a account there is buy a old one of someone.

that batch of blues you have at the min are sought after blues too, the ww stamp they been about ages and are known to be proper

u also need to learn pgp bizz is ya serious bout vending.

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/login


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

lunch was the fucking BOLLAX! scoofed the lot, did just follow through badly tho lmao me ol guts bit tender after bot of vods n a gram of the good shit, that gear last night was lovely by the way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm in on agora cheers laxx.....Yeh Rambo I need to.learn that pgp bollocks...there going for a £ a tab near enough I could buy a shit load and make a killing man....just need to get educated first lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm in on agora cheers laxx.....Yeh Rambo I need to.learn that pgp bollocks...there going for a £ a tab near enough I could buy a shit load and make a killing man....just need to get educated first lol


theres alot of people selling blues mate, and once a buyer trust a vendor they tend to stick with em, your have to offer out a good amount of free blues, make them as actual listings that are free but its a actual listing that they then have to leave you feedback on.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Dunno what's going off but won't let me view the current page i get a second or so then it just cuts me internet off and I gotta load it all up again proper annoying..just managed to see about half of your post z an that's it.....but Yeh the soils great apart from the bill don't like it too much P but she'll be alright....even the haze is thriving in it.....how do you re use your soil? Mix it all up again and add more gear?


good q mate im running it on the tomato garden to see how much is left and theres a shit ton of nutes left, i havnt re run the ganj in it cos im not able to experiment and get it wrong atm but the thought is to top it up with a reduced amount of all the ingredients and the tea it and leave for ages then i would run the mj thru it man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> theres alot of people selling blues mate, and once a buyer trust a vendor they tend to stick with em, your have to offer out a good amount of free blues, make them as actual listings that are free but its a actual listing that they then have to leave you feedback on.


Yeh was thinking that maybe a £100 worth more get the name started and get em liking the product then should make some sales like u say once they know theyre good I could even under cut all the other vendors lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh was thinking that maybe a £100 worth more get the name started and get em liking the product then should make some sales like u say once they know theyre good I could even under cut all the other vendors lol


yeah thats it mate, people want qaulity for as cheap as poss you would have to get ya missus or some1 on board its fucking time-consuming answering all the message's, opening up the encrypted address's printing them out etc etc and to get a name for yaself you have to on the ball, getting them orders sent out same day, answering the shitload of messages asap.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmmmm sounds a lot a work man how the fuck did u manage lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmmm sounds a lot a work man how the fuck did u manage lol


if your doing it alone mate its like a full time job fair play a full time job where you sit on ya arse most the day n go to a few post office's lol but its time consuming and you already work, get ya missus or someone u trust to do all the packing n posting, u just come run the page.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm in on agora cheers laxx.....Yeh Rambo I need to.learn that pgp bollocks...there going for a £ a tab near enough I could buy a shit load and make a killing man....just need to get educated first lol


Ah so the referral link did work? Nice one man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm in on agora cheers laxx.....Yeh Rambo I need to.learn that pgp bollocks...there going for a £ a tab near enough I could buy a shit load and make a killing man....just need to get educated first lol


I've a pgp app on my phone that does the job...pgp a walk in the park mate. APG is the name of the app, she's great n easy especially if ur setting up shop ur gonna have to respond on the go lad all man of the future n what not


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh was thinking that maybe a £100 worth more get the name started and get em liking the product then should make some sales like u say once they know theyre good I could even under cut all the other vendors lol


Once u get setup I'll buy a few to get ur rep up..do a listing for just 2 n I'll buy ten or so of em n write random lil reviews on it n I've a little rep already so won't look 2 suspect


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks like the dogs sorted his own dinner out for tonight ......fresh woody lol little fucker

Oh and coins are finally on agora lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Just looking thru sae pills on agora and sr now what was you wanting sae and how many of...I'm no expert in the field of ecstasy so I'll go by what u say mate...they got white dominoes gold bars green grenades Mario all stars fookin all sorts man lol no turbos tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 10, 2014)

Im not big up on my pills lads but i had blue grenades a few weeks ago 1 of the nicest cleanest pills ive had but if u check out pillreport im sure u will find out what is good and not


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Aye I'm no expert either but thats what I'm after a nice clean hit and no nasty comedown lol these gold bars look good I like the look of the Nintendo all stars as well tho lol.but that's just cuz they look good haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Then get em all sean


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 10, 2014)

Heres a link http://www.pillreports.com/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Euro has just messaged me as well saying he'll post my hash 1st thing Monday which is pretty sound...should be here thurs /Fri.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

very interesting saer bout the terpenes, that lemonene is very strong in the zlh and ive been in a good mood smoking it, pm me mate and ill send u a bit


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

shit my mrs is looking good to my eyes lol put on some weight thank god, love all these summer numbers and ive got a twitch on, sharing is caring like anyone else gone fukin sex crazy in this heat? when does it stop ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shit my mrs is looking good to my eyes lol put on some weight thank god, love all these summer numbers and ive got a twitch on, sharing is caring like anyone else gone fukin sex crazy in this heat? when does it stop ffs


Yeah hope it never stops lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

so a very distressed middle aged middle class neighbour, milf,comes knocking on my front door asking me to join her campaign to stop the local beauty spot being turned into a pikey park permanently, says her property will devalue by 40 % according to a written estimate by a surveyor, i reassured her i would write to all concerned with my concerns and have done fuk all obv. lol if she knew what she just walked into, wouldnt approve ffs....ill just move fukin cant stand the cunts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Man this pgp shit is confusing ta fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Watch loads of videos about it on youtube so you see it done loads of ways with different programs n it will make sense


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

this is the tutorial i used bizz, it took me a few hours to get me head around it but was easy enough mate.

http://www.deepdotweb.com/2013/11/11/pgp-tutorial-for-newbs-gpg4win/


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

The BMF gonna end up like this if it gets any purpler ! Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> The BMF gonna end up like this if it gets any purpler ! Lol
> View attachment 3225778


have you smoked any of it yet? does it have a decent strength to it as most purple strains tend to be weaker ive found


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=dDvh
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

relax my pgp is abit rusty tbh, i aint used it in a while, send me a message please


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

so now i have posted my public key people should be able to decrypt this message yeah? think i got it again.

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=ilc4
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=dm3l
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

And I've tried it a few times rambo but I might be worng


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

My key niggas so if any yanks some in here we all go pgp lol 
--BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=W135
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And I've tried it a few times rambo but I might be worng


think you are mate cause when i put that message back in me clipboard n decrpt it works fine? let me try another, i opened yours no probs.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

thats strange when i try import your key it keeps coming up no key found?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think you are mate cause when i put that message back in me clipboard n decrpt it works fine? let me try another, i opened yours no probs.


course u opened mine I did it right lol just busting balls that iso fucking mangled me so much so I'm waking the dog in wellies n shorts lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Head spun!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats strange when i try import your key it keeps coming up no key found?


That's happened once to me with a a dutch vendor lol this is the second time now wtf!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> course u opened mine I did it right lol just busting balls that iso fucking mangled me so much so I'm waking the dog in wellies n shorts lol


sumthing weird bout your key, i can import others fine but yours keeps coming up no key found?

i dont see many using the version you are, is prob that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Aaah that felt better, lil un is being a cunt again so just smashed up all the shit shes left all over the floor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=vaX4
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sumthing weird bout your key, i can import others fine but yours keeps coming up no key found?
> 
> i dont see many using the version you are, is prob that.


Its the one for my phone fucking love it hmmm I'll check my security setting maybe?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

carnt open it cause carnt import your dodgy key lol

if deffo your key ive imported loads now without a prob.

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)

hQEMA2f2oVoPZk+OAQf+NC33g9D0nTJPjz9Jk1owWVac2UxSQBavxddmSk0M17yL
Mpib1Q+WA4y5ucrHOwJm2Gs753joGunKgHIkPXa9b2eH8rKHJJCCGU9wzrmkY3t2
ZieOYsjSAZxk0uD0peyyecYCJKJZ/MzF/J2z46+Z0M+m83pBEsTi259t83k35EXz
Z/czAd7aSkv+qf9TK0h112Tz+nu7cjYaSKOCJ0pHb4GnafuDCmpFKYpvywnTUSVZ
Pz4kl3g/lV1Gl8lgoWsnhBWuUrsivu1aR/nhoT7a5pVQH/Bnn3o2MJYCXxwy4TBw
K8qfHeRyUuaknEVUEsfcWUDxHwrzr7YKCoMZpl/tItJPAUSmP9ATval5liZQdMQm
jMBqDN+LB6jUN/6I2fd4v7/HK6WLCLHrH2xMaEx3KO6cYC54fmLodIybeqgGjwVs
Kxhm+b5Yrct8XY/aUbP9vQ==
=ddE8
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> have you smoked any of it yet? does it have a decent strength to it as most purple strains tend to be weaker ive found


No m8, another 10-14 days left. Robbie says it's quality , & it certainly looks & smells the part .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh well lol I've managed to export the key into another pgp software so I dunno man sure one my messages can be read sweeeet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

One last time... 
-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: APG v1.1.1

mQINBFON7qcBEAClsmWbsGr9RtZVwum0q9Hz9uRMnD7galNyAS8mC2U0NqkvcjSp
1FUuhSXNCCbymMLtehljhTU01KTL4W+slk5W5/nrUUEtSJyJJSqGyEiYnMbpa6R6
Ry5MOfASn4sh9VAzOXhL9pdUL3W50+Nzlv/WNQp+n+C7+KQjwC8ej9IqVQY4uw4D
Kol2bFQSaujFbRItT8Adkzc7bADFfh44NNgUeTv7qeSiOGpKsUwsH9pS/o2HBAqd
VgC9FK5UUH5sTud99WkjvrBXEnCh/kky3JxPa/xGIgISXJ3X8pQK2zaxE4BXzeST
JgThbWy9Gr0riHOJwqlRoYUkPRYhbLE01oWNimb1Z/4XchdNN974k/3qextL4Q1e
9H/23xaNAjWjX50eemx2NM0GNR5vsDOQrgFBrGX150tZR5y6FmCubJone29J6ERc
g61tK5CTB8EA7bGM5vIDX0HFEFI7/GXQaHqHU1xEu07hVek3eG+mmjP0Rfghc+RM
FbbiAAXQ2bX3d6NGRyG0Qq381pn5rtXGIWFbwn2PckrmqdBGtjacTvtc1hq9fI7H
PrHLprRWmhatMXKDK25II5YyaAHujCuqYfIZTYJBNW1RX9u36e+sajUU3n6NKfvi
zdP8x3G7PceIwb2fj5jqeYAEriVvey8+im2eSdrbX9PMsp2y9EGrxHHPTQARAQAB
tBNSZWxheCA8YWdvcmEgb25seS4+iQIcBBMBAgAGBQJTje+ZAAoJEMIaYaYFK4J1
mo4P/0rC89oPNDVCl7lz6orPFdlRJHbDmPV3IrnpGLt/J/W8rU2W//8xmA7e/7OV
E5DDX6YZoX6Ui6fzSPhQLFO0Sy8eajcYpu24O2D+Va7QNOssepyVb7IVH86oCUZ2
/9n4aptPeC3PAah3u2Oz3DT7y+68/BfLlFB17HVW059Ccc9dcJ0D0cxMfvpGEhGl
krpY6e9bCdP7ASPnuVGT/ALRJyDsCz/9qVBK0wZ0EJjJ3fLSwAC/nidoj2VwTVxC
c40cxs2/OTW5L2Y0UCOJF3XB5PzS/Ue0NH+M4tmvgpbqanproq4ddwyAwPj/UIJ9
4nVIv1o3vgTq6Y4auNoHRjjDHcEka19xjBcoB23+Xr6xv3V0ccy5vd9QkPNVbpoR
ZIK6wszfEWdKPmBYmfHBL0dCCqI90pj/oBUEBsIq2yokx4IHnBhZQtn66W/MYvGB
XnGngfwuNCDVjnlhBc2JO4p+tjJ+Hp3HNeskHQ0Ozgp7p5+T51noxqFijHT/3G+X
y5784Q1eB8/UTBscKe/4Aw61Kt+WaGRePgXDpfi5QQP4QSMCfCJ4tSUvihshkhKC
Yt+R+45QLCN/v03/dg2+qeEaqbBgl0GP8ZRsb5CnE8pcD/XomF3RG8+awFgcC1Kx
aRdVJN4PyDpPXhgQ2TJOwQz96pVEmN3gu/GSeGfB0+5JMLD8iQI2BBMBAgAgBQJT
jfYxApsPBosJCAcDAgSVAggDBJYCAwEFCQAAAAAACgkQwhphpgUrgnV+uxAAk96P
K1W/meT9/8h3Bpe20EKBmTPFRoytlMrlO1iIagycrRbZ+obt3LG4o/8+Nua5cq2s
df8RYFPsOYymIYPtEfZEuyXRxqza/qQZTSYDWsavLdyfAKMk3jsX2KFmq/6fKRA1
HoQCKYXgrDRMMY6c9Y9DcxPmXpy63VtDcYvHTzrKydYVIqCENy44Wz11g4kR1uJt
HCIeluRnYXWGti7cmWq0VXS3uuZH0TpCWvGkL6GdEqnnaa1bs3uyzz/nbj3NEVLZ
eCRyaQH7NXBXKMu9DwbdDgvtKgKuBaWrXqSV2RFCjoLI81EE4bwYLPdpS9e97fcU
jGnXkHVt76obru72uqtol1YsBbV4reojpjk6qf1fMQtczmdvQCdYNh4P9194sR4r
eL8XbkskhbY5GOrO+jItba/xAqBoHWd4Pa3AGW5wRR7Bv1iDhni4WJaDU/enyjnt
czzd++DN9Ea/JOPE81rCo+IDe0rXwiOqyWTMMY94NscB4VzFEDKrVgI0m6SSdTvK
wqqWQnvdrxS7ZjJ5MGDZ1toAEcblGeb7kRED1Cf5cPjiq3pmF2ngGbl1D8clK9js
PRR3OiBcyxpfNnkaHmObYMxGznhG4n6BGzSGDJewDF0pzbB+NuYpBSBo82uRUnOI
rLkMwsonUUgcdBGUapT1zrYgdW5Ne8KwxOlseyGJAhwEEAEIAAYFAlPnwlcACgkQ
whphpgUrgnUT7Q/+NleBQ0ZYgvYh1T+qUFfut83y6wsnYmnHk49QyK1J0WtUqLab
MXu+upmHGzY77H+Crmr0WRHW8VmR+X5vpUmSuDNZwFXXl8rX7clHx5TogAc6bdPL
jMX7LsRpEGA14B7iQjUs8hSoIonbf8M0srKB3I8WPxNtJ+4czzhT63o6mWmU7XWy
wiEg9ZQmF8X8PqidJuTftAA+WbWSscjzJHHNEBZQDziDMC+8UPdjZgR1QgDTrhxm
Asw36eAZ5Z6wW9MANE8TTepgVPm5TVks9AVuHMW1CLXVbJBCU4ekMJ6Nkz6ALMWs
II+e2b2Ac1vljQKMfLggFJ3Xf9DRukH42yU2x4sT3lrIiJcPZzpMS8zZecgl/3q8
pB+VIBO7+0TuzUGTpLQpUHORWNZqUXF02dtWfFVRGpWQOEwS35RNeT9EM2Eh/7a3
6Znq+t4xUynBrwVCnRAlapZloRxAJcYwun9teV4M4xV4n3AgMostoetbmYx8SaDm
gKs82xkfU+xK7P2n4fvPJn6ZipPNf1hQ3D2OPnnC8kqSXa+YtVbQQPqkmugzXd97
assAZY1zTpJfHNhFTfQ32pcXttqRYerwIBOh2saTxw4ng1Wb8riJldzHbe6vCbz8
kEDKJm1qs5EebZG+GnCm8u8deziaZNrS7iWcOnJQ96FWjTfdDGa6x+JakNSJAhwE
EAEIAAYFAlPnwlcACgkQwhphpgUrgnUT7Q/+NleBQ0ZYgvYh1T+qUFfut83y6wsn
YmnHk49QyK1J0WtUqLabMXu+upmHGzY77H+Crmr0WRHW8VmR+X5vpUmSuDNZwFXX
l8rX7clHx5TogAc6bdPLjMX7LsRpEGA14B7iQjUs8hSoIonbf8M0srKB3I8WPxNt
J+4czzhT63o6mWmU7XWywiEg9ZQmF8X8PqidJuTftAA+WbWSscjzJHHNEBZQDziD
MC+8UPdjZgR1QgDTrhxmAsw36eAZ5Z6wW9MANE8TTepgVPm5TVks9AVuHMW1CLXV
bJBCU4ekMJ6Nkz6ALMWsII+e2b2Ac1vljQKMfLggFJ3Xf9DRukH42yU2x4sT3lrI
iJcPZzpMS8zZecgl/3q8pB+VIBO7+0TuzUGTpLQpUHORWNZqUXF02dtWfFVRGpWQ
OEwS35RNeT9EM2Eh/7a36Znq+t4xUynBrwVCnRAlapZloRxAJcYwun9teV4M4xV4
n3AgMostoetbmYx8SaDmgKs82xkfU+xK7P2n4fvPJn6ZipPNf1hQ3D2OPnnC8kqS
Xa+YtVbQQPqkmugzXd97assAZY1zTpJfHNhFTfQ32pcXttqRYerwIBOh2saTxw4n
g1Wb8riJldzHbe6vCbz8kEDKJm1qs5EebZG+GnCm8u8deziaZNrS7iWcOnJQ96FW
jTfdDGa6x+JakNQ=
=LWgE
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh well lol I've managed to export the key into another pgp software so I dunno man sure one my messages can be read sweeeet



look at your with antivirus on your phone LMFAO. tin foil hat much


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> One last time...
> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> ...


-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=GmVG
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

How the girlies are looking now think I'll flip next week one on the right in square pot has just been potted up from sitting in a 1ltr for ages fuck it might as well flop her with the rest.....see how the bill don't like the soil ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

@shawny i know ur putting in an order soon can ya gimme a quick ball park price on either(or all 3) temple ball, afghan or squidgy red hash, lads got about £50 to spend n wannts to see what he can get for his money lol

also whats the price on acid on there?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

that second public key you posted importing worked fine relax


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
> Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
> 
> hQIMA8IaYaYFK4J1AQ/8DWlUJ8OnG6u1uhXkAhGMgX0JIttDaVOeGS2bVkY/oclU
> ...


Worked that time sunshine


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that second public key you posted importing worked fine relax


Fucking dumbass super paranoid setting lol sware to god man lol all my fault


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that second public key you posted importing worked fine relax


 Fucking hell man went through some hassle there


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking dumbass super paranoid setting lol sware to god man lol all my fault


Ya need to loosen the slippers a bit mate, sounds like its pushing too much blood up into ya brain lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

i had over 100 completed transactions on sr1 never used pgp once lol only learnt it to vend.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ya need to loosen the slippers a bit mate, sounds like its pushing too much blood up into ya brain lol


always a kind word from papa rimmer


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

watching a tv show, called dominion


rambo, may be for u. full1 st series is up
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3079768/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i had over 100 completed transactions on sr1 never used pgp once lol only learnt it to vend.


I learned it straight away kinda saw it as a necessity.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll.check for ya sae did u want any e's


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I learned it straight away kinda saw it as a necessity.


sr1 was abit different mate, sites hadnt been busted etc there wasnt so much fear, u really do need to know how to use it nowdays tho, some vendors wont even accept your order unless in pgp nowdays.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sr1 was abit different mate, sites hadnt been busted etc there wasnt so much fear, u really do need to know how to use it nowdays tho, some vendors wont even accept your order unless in pgp nowdays.



fuk bit coins id have done cash on collection as a option,,yano,,down a bak ally with a burberry cap on yo! :/


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll.check for ya sae did u want any e's


ill have a gram of crack, 100 clonzepam 2mg, fuck it am feeling wild half g of crystal meth too, just chuck it on me tab mate lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I really wanna try meth lol fucking looks lovelyfucking hash better come I've nearly all the iso gone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @shawny i know ur putting in an order soon can ya gimme a quick ball park price on either(or all 3) temple ball, afghan or squidgy red hash, lads got about £50 to spend n wannts to see what he can get for his money lol
> 
> also whats the price on acid on there?


Well on sr temple ball is £47 for 3.5 g afghan red seal £67 20g....on agora its all in btc so hard to convert


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll.check for ya sae did u want any e's


TBH mate i wont know until we get our money on thursday, but if i can get a good enough deal on the bits i asked you about i may be able to get meself some pills outta the difference between what ur charging me n i charge him lol

Basically looking for prices on temple ball firstly, but also the afghan or squidgy red, can you get me a g/oz/bar price etc as this will turn into a VERY regular thing if the prices are good n we can both get some free hash out of it lmao

Also same with the acid can ya gimme a price on different amounts as well? ( i.e. 10`s or 20`s, then 50/10`s n then bulk amounts please as again the lad reckons he can shift trips faster than i can supply em lmao, i smell a pepsi challenge coming on lol

Will be getting my own account soon n shit so will be able to stop bothering you lads with all these questions lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk bit coins id have done cash on collection as a option,,yano,,down a bak ally with a burberry cap on yo! :/


lmao yeah whilst blaring this out ya phone speakers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol Rambo Yeh course mate haha.....oh and paki hash 5g for £40


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Rambo Yeh course mate haha.....oh and paki hash 5g for £40


shit i forgot a bit of hash, make mine the 00 oldboy lolol

i actually prefered that tbh, although i smoked more of the paki which no doubt is also very nice.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

100g red seal £297


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

And whats the rough prices for trips?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Best LSD I can find by the looks is from Germany 25 x 220ug £178


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Or 25 x 110ug for £92


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

This is all off silk road I'll check agora later on for prices


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

get me a g of scopolamine shawny ill swap u some psycho for it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah séan get me some coke will u? Rambo said to put it on his tab


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeh sound lads no probs and scopolamine nononononononooooo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

its about, both on agora and sr2 coming from the states and vendors who have decent enough stats, fuck you could do some damage with that.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh sound lads no probs and scopolamine nononononononooooo lol


someone on this thread needs to try it and im volunteering, cummon man im serious the dmt was like watching a cartoon for me, need the zombie powder for experiments and shit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Since you have a whole coins séan you should buy all thread members some meth lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> someone on this thread needs to try it and im volunteering, cummon man im serious the dmt was like watching a cartoon for me, need the zombie powder for experiments and shit


you can get 100mg for about 40quid, n zombie dose is spose to be 5-15mg id be too scared of killing someone tho, its some strong shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Let me know how it goes zeddd I'm intrigued


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeh I don't think I'd even dare handle it man fuck that zedd your mad lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Evening all, just got a 100 quid fine and 3 points for turning into a 1 way street by accident, I noticed straight away and turned around but the fuckin pigs seen me and put the blue lights on, cunts !!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Its all from the states that scop is and ordering from states is a no no aint it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuckin wankers nothing better to do hate the fucking pig scum


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I don't think I'd even dare handle it man fuck that zedd your mad lol


Fuck opening ur eyes that will open ur whole fucking world up!! Do it man!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

. . . Ile just av owt m8, , Gaz , fucking piggy cunts ! M8


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin wankers nothing better to do hate the fucking pig scum


Had the kids and wife in car aswell they seen it was a genuine mistake, they were just looking for summit to fuck me for, said they cud smell weed so searched me and the car but found nothing so they werent happy, just gave me the fixed penalty notice and told me to fuck off


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Reefers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

After they gave you the ticket when u were walking back to the car u should of say well lil (insert child's name) looks like we can't go to (whatever u ppl do with ur kids). lol won't work either way not like they have a sole


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Had the kids and wife in car aswell they seen it was a genuine mistake, they were just looking for summit to fuck me for, said they cud smell weed so searched me and the car but found nothing so they werent happy, just gave me the fixed penalty notice and told me to fuck off


You could always contest it....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You could always contest it....


The fuckers wud prob end up doubling the penalty, better to just pay it and avoid another day at court, dont need any trouble right now,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

gboy u play football manager dont ya, are you playing the 2014 edition? did u download or buy it if so?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Must a been bored shitless or something or they were just plain cunts most probably just cunts who get a thrill out passing folk off


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gboy u play football manager dont ya, are you playing the 2014 edition? did u download or buy it if so?


No mate ive only tried the fm2014 demo, I couldnt find a download that would work properly without crashing and I never bought it this year, no point now either the new one is out in a cpl months


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate ive only tried the fm2014 demo, I couldnt find a download that would work properly without crashing and I never bought it this year, no point now either the new one is out in a cpl months


yeah same here, theres no downloads of it that aint buggy to shit, im just abit bored of 2013 but ya right its pointless may as well wait for 2015


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

this tv series dominions is fuking EPIC first epsodes got me gaggin!!! ahaha

jam roly poly and strawberry custard time


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 10, 2014)

gangster yo!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

would be better with normal custard mate or cream hmmmmmmm lol

just d/l dominion now.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gangster yo!


Get that to fuck, get yourself on a warm Belgian waffle with sliced fresh banana, toffee sauce & ice cream, its the fucking business when u got the munchies,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

no no no get yaself a pulled pork grilled wrap with added chorizo,smoked bacon n cheese, skin on chips n garlic n herb mayo followed by ben n jerrys duo choc flavor one side cookie doe the other with a salted caramel center hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

got some twat on another thread being a right lemon, cant make his mind up ffs lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> got some twat on another thread being a right lemon, cant make his mind up ffs lol


??? a thread in riu? link it up sae send in the troops lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ??? a thread in riu? link it up sae send in the troops lmao


lol nothing major so no point in a UK thread field trip lmao

Tried telling me when growing with LED`s you HAVE to add cal-mag, i said surely only if either your nutrients,medium or both are deficient in cal-mag, he then tried to prove me wrong an ended up aggreeing with me that he adds cal-mag due to a deficiency of the stuff in his water ffs

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1000watt-viperled-4-plant-grow.840522/#post-10781989


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no no no get yaself a pulled pork grilled wrap with added chorizo,smoked bacon n cheese, skin on chips n garlic n herb mayo followed by ben n jerrys duo choc flavor one side cookie doe the other with a salted caramel center hmmmmmmmmmmm


I'm cunting starving now !


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nothing major so no point in a UK thread field trip lmao
> 
> Tried telling me when growing with LED`s you HAVE to add cal-mag, i said surely only if either your nutrients,medium or both are deficient in cal-mag, he then tried to prove me wrong an ended up aggreeing with me that he adds cal-mag due to a deficiency of the stuff in his water ffs
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/1000watt-viperled-4-plant-grow.840522/#post-10781989


too deep for me mate i dont really know much bout led's, but i thought you only use cal-mag if its needed and if you use too much or when its not needed it can cause nute-lock?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm cunting starving now !


it was the bollax baz, fucking huge aswel the wrap was bursting open lol you can have the same thing in a semolina topped roll or a flatbread i just prefer the wraps, missus had bbq chicken chorizo n jalapeño wrap, the lightweight couldnt eat all her chips tho so i munched them too lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> too deep for me mate i dont really know much bout led's, but i thought you only use cal-mag if its needed and if you use too much or when its not needed it can cause nute-lock?


Yeah thats exactly the point mate, you only add cal-mag if needed, an you only need cal-mag if you are deficient in it somehow lol, he didnt seem to get that


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

@ReLaX you not seen a vendor called blossom from india? hes been about a long time use to be called anchor, 100g of charas direct from india so u no its really is charas lol 3quid a gram, thats a very sellable hash mate n gos for good prices plus the vendor has real good history.


Saerimmner said:


> Yeah thats exactly the point mate, you only add cal-mag if needed, an you only need cal-mag if you are deficient in it somehow lol, he didnt seem to get that


hes been about a while too, some of the so called vets from the states think they know it all when quite clearly they aint got a fucking clue!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> @ReLaX you not seen a vendor called blossom from india? hes been about a long time use to be called anchor, 100 of chara
> 
> 
> hes been about a while too, some of the so called vets from the states think they know it all when quite clearly they aint got a fucking clue!


Yeah i liked his other comment as well...

" I read somewhere that even in hard water that plant cannot take up cal-mag properly.....but i dont know if its true or not" or something to that effect lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah i liked his other comment as well...
> 
> " I read somewhere that even in hard water that plant cannot take up cal-mag properly.....but i dont know if its true or not" or something to that effect lmao


i dunno why some people feel the need to sprout there ''knowledge'' when they clearly have no idea what they talking about fuck ive seen it so many times but its just embarrassing if i dont know much about something i say so n certainly dont try give advice about sumfin i have little knowledge off???


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dunno why some people feel the need to sprout there ''knowledge'' when they clearly have no idea what they talking about fuck ive seen it so many times but its just embarrassing if i dont know much about something i say so n certainly dont try give advice about sumfin i have little knowledge off???


just part of being a yank i reckon, think they know everything n can solve everything, muggy cunts


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello there My fellow British Peeps , Im thinking about Growing As i have had enough of buying crap weed, i have actually grown before in my garden but now i want to step my game up and grow indoors , i Have Been Looking into a Led Setup , im looking for a Led Light that will Grow Me 2 Plants at a time , if your could link me some that would do the job that would be Great Thanks


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Hello there My fellow British Peeps , Im thinking about Growing As i have had enough of buying crap weed, i have actually grown before in my garden but now i want to step my game up and grow indoors , i Have Been Looking into a Led Setup , im looking for a Led Light that will Grow Me 2 Plants at a time , if your could link me some that would do the job that would be Great Thanks


https://www.rollitup.org/search/
www.google.com


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Hello there My fellow British Peeps , Im thinking about Growing As i have had enough of buying crap weed, i have actually grown before in my garden but now i want to step my game up and grow indoors , i Have Been Looking into a Led Setup , im looking for a Led Light that will Grow Me 2 Plants at a time , if your could link me some that would do the job that would be Great Thanks


You will pay a fair bit for a decent led, dont be tempted by cheap fakes with stupid claims of results, if its only 2 plants get urself a 250hps, or a 300w cfl will be a lot cheaper and do just as well if not better


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> You will pay a fair bit for a decent led, dont be tempted by cheap fakes with stupid claims of results, if its only 2 plants get urself a 250hps, or a 300w cfl will be a lot cheaper and do just as well if not better


Thanks Gary boy i will look into it a bit more


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/search/
> www.google.com


@RYAN i was only joking, if you want a cheap but decent LED look up Vipar LED (they are on ebay) and ideally you want something that runs 5w LED`s not 3W but the 3W will do if need be


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @RYAN i was only joking, if you want a cheap but decent LED look up Vipar LED (they are on ebay) and ideally you want something that runs 5w LED`s not 3W but the 3W will do if need be


I just started looking into HPS and have come across this http://www.amazon.com/250W-HPS-BULB-ULTRA-SUN/dp/B0031055L0 is this the correct one or no ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> I just started looking into HPS and have come across this http://www.amazon.com/250W-HPS-BULB-ULTRA-SUN/dp/B0031055L0 is this the correct one or no ?


U might wanna try the uk amazon 1st, try this its one of the best hps bulbs on the market, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-250W-Son-T-PIA-Plus/dp/B000UXDLYY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1407710624&sr=8-10&keywords=250+hps


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> I just started looking into HPS and have come across this http://www.amazon.com/250W-HPS-BULB-ULTRA-SUN/dp/B0031055L0 is this the correct one or no ?


Honestly it will depend on what kind of area your gonna be growing in, grow tent, cupboard, wardrobe etc


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Hello there My fellow British Peeps , Im thinking about Growing As i have had enough of buying crap weed, i have actually grown before in my garden but now i want to step my game up and grow indoors , i Have Been Looking into a Led Setup , im looking for a Led Light that will Grow Me 2 Plants at a time , if your could link me some that would do the job that would be Great Thanks


Ive just noticed u said British, im Scottish not British ya fucker, no more help for u.


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U might wanna try the uk amazon 1st, try this its one of the best hps bulbs on the market, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-250W-Son-T-PIA-Plus/dp/B000UXDLYY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1407710624&sr=8-10&keywords=250 hps


Sorry for being so dumb but can i grow 2 plants under just one bulb or am i going to be needing more then one ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Sorry for being so dumb but can i grow 2 plants under just one bulb or am i going to be needing more then one ?


Right, start at the start....... how much money do you have to play with, what kind of area are you going to be growing in?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Sorry for being so dumb but can i grow 2 plants under just one bulb or am i going to be needing more then one ?


U can get 2 or at most 3 under a 250hps, 3 or 4 under a 400hps or up to 6 under a 600hps, u can put more in but u will lose yield the more u add, 
I had 10 under 1000w last year and this year ive only got 3 under a 600 its all preference so up to urself


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive just noticed u said British, im Scottish not British ya fucker, no more help for u.


carnt wait till you scots get ya independence then u got no fucking right to be in the UK thread lmao and can fester in ya shitty scot thread until u beg forgiveness n swear aligence to ol queeny lmao


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Right, start at the start....... how much money do you have to play with, what kind of area are you going to be growing in?


i Have about £150 But can get More just got to go into my Savings .. and i have a hole room to play with as i just kiked my lodger out cos he was a smelly fuck so i have alot of space but i dont want a big grow op as dont feel like getting bummed in prison .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was the bollax baz, fucking huge aswel the wrap was bursting open lol you can have the same thing in a semolina topped roll or a flatbread i just prefer the wraps, missus had bbq chicken chorizo n jalapeño wrap, the lightweight couldnt eat all her chips tho so i munched them too lolol


Just had xxxl biwl of ice cream, 6 packs of French fries (assorted flavour),2 wings off the Sunday dinner chicken, some strawberries & a banana ., & I'm still pekish


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just had xxxl biwl of ice cream, 6 packs of French fries (assorted flavour),2 wings off the Sunday dinner chicken, some strawberries & a banana ., & I'm still pekish


Go the fuck on Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> i Have about £150 But can get More just got to go into my Savings .. and i have a hole room to play with as i just kiked my lodger out cos he was a smelly fuck so i have alot of space but i dont want a big grow op as dont feel like getting bummed in prison .


Ok, go on ebay an see if you can find yourself a decent 2nd hand tent, when you know what size tent yu are getting then you can buy a suitable light for it


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> i Have about £150 But can get More just got to go into my Savings .. and i have a hole room to play with as i just kiked my lodger out cos he was a smelly fuck so i have alot of space but i dont want a big grow op as dont feel like getting bummed in prison .


dont go over 2plants then cause 3+ is a garenteed bumming lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

@ ryan, look for a tent about 1mx1m square roughly, that will do you 4-9 plants an will fit either a 400W or 600W HPS nicely


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> carnt wait till you scots get ya independence then u got no fucking right to be in the UK thread lmao and can fester in ya shitty scot thread until u beg forgiveness n swear aligence to ol queeny lmao


Shut up ginger bollocks u know u like me really ya fanny, I'll always be welcome in this thread, and besides u gotta be nice to me, u still aint had ur samples off this lot yet lol,


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Ok, go on ebay an see if you can find yourself a decent 2nd hand tent, when you know what size tent yu are getting then you can buy a suitable light for it


i Have found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Extractor-Fan-Kit-Feed-complete-set-up-kit-/251100464532 good or nah ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2014)

Off to bed b4 I blow up , later troops .


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shut up ginger bollocks u know u like me really ya fanny, I'll always be welcome in this thread, and besides u gotta be nice to me, u still aint had ur samples off this lot yet lol,


yeah i do no you and even if i was the cunt of cunts you would still sort out them samples cause u dont wana feel in anyones pocket n you pay ya dues ya still a fucking fenion and once you get your indepence keep up the lip and your being sent to the scot thread lmfao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> i Have found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grow-tent-120-Grow-Light-600w-Extractor-Fan-Kit-Feed-complete-set-up-kit-/251100464532 good or nah ?


TBH mate you would be better of buying it individually as thats a crap light reflector, a budget carbon filter etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

www.3ch.co.uk go on here ryan n see if there is a branch near you as they are quite cheap for bits


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

@ryam here a rough list of the kind of stuff you need

carbon filter-Rhino Pro £50 from 3ch
hps ballast either 400W or 600W
hps bulb 400 or 600 to match whatever ballast you buy
grow tent about 1mx1m £50`ish from ebay
ducting 5m of 6" + 5m of 4" from 3ch/ebay
exhaust fan 6" RVK will do nicely
intake fan 4" RVK will do


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH mate you would be better of buying it individually as thats a crap light reflector, a budget carbon filter etc


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mammoth-Lite-DSL120-1-2m-x-1-2m-x-2-0m-Grow-Tent-Hydroponics-/321484469636?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4ad9f7b584 ?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

night all

night gboy u no i love ya really ya fucking ira supporting taig......


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @ryam here a rough list of the kind of stuff you need
> 
> carbon filter-Rhino Pro £50 from 3ch
> hps ballast either 400W or 600W
> ...


ok i got ya will look into it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah i do no you and even if i was the cunt of cunts you would still sort out them samples cause u dont wana feel in anyones pocket n you pay ya dues ya still a fucking fenion and once you get your indepence keep up the lip and your being sent to the scot thread lmfao


LMFAO, haha what u on 2nite Rambo voddy? Coke? 
I aint no fenian ya fucker im an atheist, but a celtic fan, 
And for the record when we get inependence I will still be here annoying all u cunts 

And u know Im a man of my word, always have been always will be, ur samples will be sent in a few weeks when I feel its of adequate standards to meet your approval,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mammoth-Lite-DSL120-1-2m-x-1-2m-x-2-0m-Grow-Tent-Hydroponics-/321484469636?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item4ad9f7b584 ?


these 3 are a bit cheaper

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Best-In-Door-Plant-Growing-Tent-Bud-Room-Hydroponics-1-2m-x-1-2m-x-2m-Cheap-/121270577176?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c3c4a2818

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-2mx1-2mx2m-Indoor-Reflective-Aluminum-Inlined-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Bud-Room-/170940334769?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27ccd682b1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-1-2m-x-1-2m-x-2m-600D-Silver-Mylar-Grow-Tent-Box-Hydroponics-Dark-Room-/190632312660?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c62923f54


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

vods n a couple of cheeky lines, seeing as we being nice to mr led dont wana get raped for 2plants just thought id have a pop at you mate what with ya ira roots lmao night geezer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Night mate, ya early bed old bastard, few lines on C and u still in bed before 1am, its a sad day ! Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 10, 2014)

Naughty naughty Rambo few cheeky lines ay lolol can't fault ya ....I'm just about to have a fat joint then its bed for me....finally got temps sorted got 1200 running and temps are at a steady 26°


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Im on the beers and smoke to calm myself down after the shit earlier, still got a few to go so will be up a while yet


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuck me its like one big Happy Family on here lol Love it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Fuck me its like one big Happy Family on here lol Love it


shush cunt, if i wanted a cumback id wipe it off ya mothers chin

only joking lmao


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> shush cunt, if i wanted a cumback id wipe it off ya mothers chin
> 
> only joking lmao


Look here you voldemort looking cunt dont start yeh


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

You may just fit in here ya wanker lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 10, 2014)

So Ryan where in the uk are u? Just so I can add it to the police database,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone fancy a laugh? just happened across a thread where some spanner reckons hes got an ebook that will guarantee you pulling over 70oz from 1 600W HPs lmfao

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-have-an-ebook-to-grow-5lbs-600watts.841053/


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/search/
> www.google.com


lolol, goodle .com


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

whos this fukin led cunt then?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

poor old dpr needs some cash lol 1.2 billion not enuf lol http://www.deepdotweb.com/2013/11/21/press-release-family-of-alleged-silk-road-operator-ross-ulbricht-launches-legal-defense-fund/


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 11, 2014)

that was total sales through the site, he was estimated to have earnt 80million in commision from that, but had spent very little of said 80mil wasnt living it large at all when he was nicked.

backopy the person who ran bmr done it right, earnt shitloads of coins with bmr then when it got too hot and the site was getting too much attention, he shut up shop, gave plenty of notice for everyone to get there coins out the site didnt rip anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> @ReLaX you not seen a vendor called blossom from india? hes been about a long time use to be called anchor, 100g of charas direct from india so u no its really is charas lol 3quid a gram, thats a very sellable hash mate n gos for good prices plus the vendor has real good history.
> 
> 
> hes been about a while too, some of the so called vets from the states think they know it all when quite clearly they aint got a fucking clue!


Nah but but im weird about them poor countries...what would they have that I want other than drugs, fine fabrics and women as second class citizens


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i dunno why some people feel the need to sprout there ''knowledge'' when they clearly have no idea what they talking about fuck ive seen it so many times but its just embarrassing if i dont know much about something i say so n certainly dont try give advice about sumfin i have little knowledge off???


That's why we need this thread lol its the one place where bullshit gets put in its place, everywhere else cannabis is this whimsical plant that grows like no other lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> i Have about £150 But can get More just got to go into my Savings .. and i have a hole room to play with as i just kiked my lodger out cos he was a smelly fuck so i have alot of space but i dont want a big grow op as dont feel like getting bummed in prison .


you'll get the same time for 2 plants or 5...make it worth the time man lol I remember coming in here with my cfl grow lol seriously man hps is ur best bet n get a lil air cooled hood...she will save u a ball ache n do some research man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning cum guzzlers. ggonna call up to the mummies today n see if my smokes there or the shades kicked in the door lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 11, 2014)

you shore you aint missed any posts to like relax? lol

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

That was just a warmup rambo...no wonder u lot are a bunch of fat fucks talking bout ur fucking pulled pork at 11! I was fucking balls deep in the missus when u lot were discussing belgium waffles n pork butties lol tell u one think...fucking pork got pulled here lol that fan I ordered is fucking alot better than expected for 7e


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning reprobates how are we all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

fuk me prolapse, way to go spamming the thread, how about making one post with your quotes? tard.
post counter much


am orite sae, fucking baks killling after being on sofa for night,,, wee ones got tonselitus so i stay away thru night, cant be doing withbeing kicked, nipped and bit, and kept awake with cryin,, naa fuk that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Says the lad that posted his fucking leprosy on his gammy leg lol only joshing u! It's hardly noticeable n I'm sure it's a great place to keep a spare set of keys


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Says the lad that posted his fucking leprosy on his gammy leg lol only joshing u! It's hardly noticeable n I'm sure it's a great place to keep a spare set of keys



lol remeber who your taling to i used to live here






so watch the togue lad the gansgter in me may come bak

as for my grow,SO, gunna flowe rin both tents, gunna throw the psy under the 400 sonT in the 80x80 wth the 12-12 fs since ther big and the psy is huuuuge
gunna throw a 250 mh in the 60x60 in a cooltube and use it for veg and then run 7-8 in the tent under 1k


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me prolapse, way to go spamming the thread, how about making one post with your quotes? tard.
> post counter much
> 
> 
> am orite sae, fucking baks killling after being on sofa for night,,, wee ones got tonselitus so i stay away thru night, cant be doing withbeing kicked, nipped and bit, and kept awake with cryin,, naa fuk that lol


lol same here mate, new baby came home friday n ive been on the sofa ever since lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol same here mate, new baby came home friday n ive been on the sofa ever since lmao



hhaha yeh fuk that,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 11, 2014)

i aint slept in the same bed as the missus since me lil girl was born 4yrs ago now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i aint slept in the same bed as the missus since me lil girl was born 4yrs ago now lol


lol sofa or ya got another bed to use?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol remeber who your taling to i used to live here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U win this one.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm going on the "ice's mouldy hoof" diet , every time I'm about to start feeding, I just look at a pic of it , ah voila !, belson city in weeks !


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol sofa or ya got another bed to use?


i have me own room n everything lol for the first few yrs when the kids where about we was all in a 1bed flat so they had to sleep with her, bad habits die hard finally got me lil girl to sleep in her own room n bed but me boy whos 2 is still in with mum so i got me own room which is soon to be his own room.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U win this one.


fuk yeh ahaha


and baz lol,, her was sum hum dingers of pics


weel seems i need another fan controller FOR FUKSAKE, cold weathers here and with 1k in flower its like 23 :/


worst thing having kid sin bed innit, my eldest is 4 and been in her won bed for like 6 months, the baby is in our bed still, fuk that geting nappies sqwished to your leg n that eww


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Aww man sometimes I wish I had my own room gf wakes me up when I snore or anything does my nut in


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Fuck me this is interesting, `murica police killed another unarmed kid for weed n now the whole town is rioting n attacking the police lmao, funny to watch

http://new.livestream.com/ktvi/live


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

just been up and checked me shit.
the exo still has a LOT of white hairs,but shes foxtailing everyware, my best guess is shes day 60-63 so shes on water now for next few, been on ripen for 2 weeks, so took fan controller of the flower and put in on veg so it will increase crysta/resinl production on the exo making it think winter is coming so get the coat on!

the bluepit is mad, never seen such a small plant with sum BIIIG leaves haha wikid. hope shes a good yeilder and not fuckey


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

Ice, I don't know why u only give water for last few weeks ?, don't starve em m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry Ice, u meant. Days not Weeks I take it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just been up and checked me shit.
> the exo still has a LOT of white hairs,but shes foxtailing everyware, my best guess is shes day 60-63 so shes on water now for next few, been on ripen for 2 weeks, so took fan controller of the flower and put in on veg so it will increase crysta/resinl production on the exo making it think winter is coming so get the coat on!
> 
> the bluepit is mad, never seen such a small plant with sum BIIIG leaves haha wikid. hope shes a good yeilder and not fuckey


U can use the boost up till chop or molasses brah!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U can use the boost up till chop or molasses brah!



na



bazoomer said:


> Ice, I don't know why u only give water for last few weeks ?, don't starve em m8.



n only 3 days, been on ripen 2 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Nah


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Nah....BATMAN


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah







looks like your dancing homeslice


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U can use the boost up till chop or molasses brah!


why?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

off over to check out the veg cupboard, back in n hour or 2


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

heres one outside the matrix for relax, prob upset him reading this lol..http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/08/09/scientists-observe-man-travel-out-of-his-body-and-into-space-what-he-saw-was-remarkable/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> heres one outside the matrix for relax, prob upset him reading this lol..http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/08/09/scientists-observe-man-travel-out-of-his-body-and-into-space-what-he-saw-was-remarkable/


shopping with the missus but I'll definitely give it a read with me bong in a little.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Interesting one, seems like we will soon be able to buy seeds from ebay lol

*Feed The Birds*
25 mins ·
Just had a marathon meeting with eBay, they are totally happy to help us shift our seeds and tees!

The shop will be back online in a few hours.

Sorry for all the messing around guys, Etsy still haven't replied to me but you can cancel your bank transactions to get your money back, just call your bank and they will help you.

Sorry again, and Etsy, next time you want to shut us down for shifting hemp seeds, make sure they're illegal or not first please!

Again, huge sorry for the waste of time! ~ Finn


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

fukin women fuk em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin women fuk em


i do indeed, better than fucking blokes, no stubble on the chin for starters. :O

feels rough as fuk on the helmet like


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do indeed, better than fucking blokes, no stubble on the chin for starters. :O
> 
> feels rough as fuk on the helmet like


yeughhhh


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i do indeed, better than fucking blokes, no stubble on the chin for starters. :O
> 
> feels rough as fuk on the helmet like


prison good then eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> heres one outside the matrix for relax, prob upset him reading this lol..http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/08/09/scientists-observe-man-travel-out-of-his-body-and-into-space-what-he-saw-was-remarkable/


watch the men who stare at goats, thinks it's loosely based on that concept. That's pretty cool zeddd I'll say that about it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> prison good then eh?


hahahahaha fuck me that's a quote right there lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

havent seen it


[email protected] said:


> watch the men who stare at goats, thinks it's loosely based on that concept. That's pretty cool zeddd I'll say that about it!


, cant watch films or tv since drinkin ayahuasca well prob could but just dont, acting looks terrible really phoney lol it is i know but still


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

can remote view tho


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

hang on im getting it, a but fuzzy, pjs slippers and do dodododo, green island, rain lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> havent seen it
> 
> , cant watch films or tv since drinkin ayahuasca well prob could but just dont, acting looks terrible really phoney lol it is i know but still


Thats the whole point of the men who stare at goats, it looks blatantly weird n fake but based on true info lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

The new girls in they're new home,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Just found an epic slide guitar player on youtube n not even go a joint to enjoy it with lol, any of you lot into ya guitar music/solo`s?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The new girls in they're new home,
> View attachment 3226430 View attachment 3226432


bulb looks familiar :/ lol

you do like your garden pots dont u, tight fucker, and i thought im bad.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

i see that knob end alex salmond wants independence from britain but wants to keep the pound, lmfao ull be getting the euro cos that will be the condition for acceptance to brussels...u aint getting independence u getting euroed lol fukkers


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> bulb looks familiar :/ lol
> 
> you do like your garden pots dont u, tight fucker, and i thought im bad.


Whats up with garden pots? They do the same job dont they, andi can get a pack of 5 for a quid out the poundshop so I aint complaining lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i see that knob end alex salmond wants independence from britain but wants to keep the pound, lmfao ull be getting the euro cos that will be the condition for acceptance to brussels...u aint getting independence u getting euroed lol fukkers


Haha we will see, remember we made sterling and also print our own scottish pounds, I can almost guarantee we will be using the pound long after we gain independence,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/irish-drugs-smuggler-arrested-after-4034900#.U-j6SFxwbMI


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/irish-drugs-smuggler-arrested-after-4034900#.U-j6SFxwbMI


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha we will see, remember we made sterling and also print our own scottish pounds, I can almost guarantee we will be using the pound long after we gain independence,


there no central bank mate whos gunna issue the currency...eurooooo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

more south african news....http://firsttoknow.com/62-year-old-woman-marries-9-year-old-boy-second-time/?utm_source=contentad_backfill&utm_campaign=62-year-old-woman-marrie-106889&pp=1


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> more south african news....http://firsttoknow.com/62-year-old-woman-marries-9-year-old-boy-second-time/?utm_source=contentad_backfill&utm_campaign=62-year-old-woman-marrie-106889&pp=1


thats weeks old lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

@yorkie one for you

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/11/base-jumpers-canary-wharf-london-pan-peninsula-_n_5667709.html?utm_hp_ref=uk-tech&ir=UK+Tech


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dog, day 64


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jakes dream, day 64


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Some donkey dick on the jd


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

The little exo cut that I stuck in 12/12 from rooting, and only been on water the full time,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The little exo cut that I stuck in 12/12 from rooting,
> View attachment 3226588



yeh they dont grow fukall do they, i got a quater of a physcosis lol

exo pulled tomoz, psy going in its place in flower tent 1,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> havent seen it
> 
> , cant watch films or tv since drinkin ayahuasca well prob could but just dont, acting looks terrible really phoney lol it is i know but still


Fook me Z, thought i was the only one !, I can't watch it unless I'm caked up, like u say, u can see right threw em all !


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello Lads just a Quick Question , Whats the Difference between An Air Cooled HPS Hood and a non Air cooled one ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Just potted up the smaller pots n since I'm doing so many i had to pot em into their final pots....tents pretty full but I'll be killing off a few more the next week or so. One of the cheese suprises is probably a male all lanky n shiz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Hello Lads just a Quick Question , Whats the Difference between An Air Cooled HPS Hood and a non Air cooled one ?


Ones air cooled the other isnt, pretty self explanatory,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> can remote view tho


Need new batteries in mine !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

that's how to de it like gary. nice work.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's how to de it like gary. nice work.


Cheers don, Im impressed how big the jakes dream has got, must be good genetics, fucking gutted I never got any cuts off her,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Hello Lads just a Quick Question , Whats the Difference between An Air Cooled HPS Hood and a non Air cooled one ?


Basically in a grow tent you will need to air cool your light, got to 3ch.co.uk and look on there for air cooled hoods (not tubes0 they sell em for £50, without it it will be too hot in your tent


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

This is a bit fucking sick lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fook me Z, thought i was the only one !, I can't watch it unless I'm caked up, like u say, u can see right threw em all !


3rd eye Baz, u smashed it right open man lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> Hello Lads just a Quick Question , Whats the Difference between An Air Cooled HPS Hood and a non Air cooled one ?


air


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

Evening


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Evening


quick everybody ruuuuuun!

Only joking mate how ya been?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

alrite Robbie, ive had a day of wanting to break stuff but resisted, how u doin man?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> alrite Robbie, ive had a day of wanting to break stuff but resisted, how u doin man?


Haha i had that yesterday, didnt resist it tho lmao, lil un is now 5-10 toys lighter lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> quick everybody ruuuuuun!
> 
> Only joking mate how ya been?


Lol
alright bro . Not bad ta. Been away for a few days with the family n spent today fucking about fitting a inlet n ducting to the tent , just planted 20 seeds so see what happens there lol ... Other than that ive been bored as hell  
How's you dude?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol
> alright bro . Not bad ta. Been away for a few days with the family n spent today fucking about fitting a inlet n ducting to the tent , just planted 20 seeds so see what happens there lol ... Other than that ive been bored as hell
> How's you dude?


shit mate, new baby is here n i hate it, never wanted fucking kids ffs

any news on that BBxBB yet? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> alrite Robbie, ive had a day of wanting to break stuff but resisted, how u doin man?


lol .. smash that shit !! 
Just smoked a j so feeling chilled haha no anger for me tonight


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> shit mate, new baby is here n i hate it, never wanted fucking kids ffs
> 
> any news on that BBxBB yet? lol


Kids wreck your head man lol my youngest is 5 weeks old. I dont get up In night or fuck all lol I aint waking up for shit lol

just planted some of the blueberry seeds today man the 3 bb x bb I popped where all fucking male lol


----------



## Anibud (Aug 11, 2014)

Any Londoners with seeds?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anibud said:


> Any Londoners with seeds?



no move along


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

Anibud said:


> Any Londoners with seeds?


People buy seeds from the onone shops man .. try attitude ....


----------



## Anibud (Aug 11, 2014)

W


RobbieP said:


> People buy seeds from the onone shops man .. try attitude ....


Would rather buy it from growers than online


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

Wont find any here then ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2014)

Anibud said:


> W
> 
> Would rather buy it from growers than online


u pay in bitcoins, how many u after 100?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Anibud said:


> Any Londoners with seeds?


that all depends on what your after and what ur gonna give for em? lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

@robbie , chopping next weekend , if this BMF turns out bangin , shall I send up couple of cuts with sample ?


----------



## Anibud (Aug 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> that all depends on what your after and what ur gonna give for em? lol


I usually buy from just feminised but they don't have any grand daddy purple so if anyone has or knows a link it would be a big help 
Cheers


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @robbie , chopping next weekend , if this BMF turns out bangin , shall I send up couple of cuts with sample ?


Yeah man deffo. Nice one  
Was lookin back at thread earlier and saw ya pics, the purple has come out loads now ay ! Burnt rubber smelling pheno was used for the dad so any with that smell should be banging


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2014)

@Baz are the clones mite free ? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> @Baz are the clones mite free ? Lol


Lmao yes m8, there at a diff gaff, roll on burnt rubber time !, lol, there's only a few on em m8, none elsewhere in there !, humidity is up & temps low, so keeping em at bay


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

Cut on 23rd, give us 10 days or so after that & we will sort it m8, no worries


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Anibud said:


> I usually buy from just feminised but they don't have any grand daddy purple so if anyone has or knows a link it would be a big help
> Cheers


attitude.co.uk


----------



## Anibud (Aug 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> attitude.co.uk


Sold out


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 11, 2014)

Robbin Williams just been found dead, suicide !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Anibud said:


> Sold out


Then try one of these

Seaofseeds
Herbies
Cannazon


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Cupboard update.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

Suicide!!!! Noooooooooooo I loved him!! Wtf


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Robbin Williams just been found dead, suicide !


nanu nanu


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Suicide!!!! Noooooooooooo I loved him!! Wtf


cant live with himself is usually the reason....what was he up to..
"He was always in character — you never saw the real Robin," said Jamie Masada, founder and chief executive of the Laugh Factory. "I knew him 35 years, and I never knew him."


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, shame. I genuinely loved the fucker growing up. Use to love what dreams may come


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cant live with himself is usually the reason....what was he up to..
> "He was always in character — you never saw the real Robin," said Jamie Masada, founder and chief executive of the Laugh Factory. "I knew him 35 years, and I never knew him."


Probably just TOO many years of being TOO funny, if you are that lively and funny for such a long time and well known then /if ppl like him to have a down day/week/month etc its hits em 10x as hard

I mean you look at Stephen Fry, massively funny n intelligent but he had an off day a few months back n launched about 5 ppl in a tube station as hes bi-polar, happens to the best of em y`know


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, shame. I genuinely loved the fucker growing up. Use to love what dreams may come


Yup completely irreplacable, ill not see another person like him in my lifetime i dont think


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yup completely irreplacable, ill not see another person like him in my lifetime i dont think


this is what i was talking about with baz, all I see is someone saying LOOK AT ME and a manic phet induced energy, not at all funny just professionally fake


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this is what i was talking about with baz, all I see is someone saying LOOK AT ME and a manic phet induced energy, not at all funny just professionally fake


nah ive been standing within feet of him before when i used to do all the concerts n shit before, he is./was honestly a very nice genuine bloke who loved his family to bits


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

admittedly at 1000mph all the time but nice bloke nonetheless lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

yeh just heard robin williams dead, i loved that film hook, and good morning vietnam, and mork n mindy, shit,,so many lol
just ope he dont turn out to be a pedo cunt too

RIP


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah ive been standing within feet of him before when i used to do all the concerts n shit before, he is./was honestly a very nice genuine bloke who loved his family to bits


and yet the facts tell another story....63 years old coke and booze fiend who tops himself, why the rehab if no addiction...and why the addiction, he says its not caused by anything its just there...lol...rite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

yeh the wrst addicts are the ones who cant or wont admit they are one.

oh na imnot addicted i can stop anytime, or watever reason they can think to have more or more money or watever the fuk

u get my drift


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and yet the facts tell another story....63 years old coke and booze fiend who tops himself, why the rehab if no addiction...and why the addiction, he says its not caused by anything its just there...lol...rite


maybe he just enjoyed shoving illegal drugs up his nose and enjoyed drinking too much....same as a lot of the ppl in here


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> maybe he just enjoyed shoving illegal drugs up his nose and enjoyed drinking too much....same as a lot of the ppl in here


with that look on his mug? eyes and smile dont match....nah theres always a reason why someones a fuk up i should know lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/phones/the-brick/ppay?colourCode=WHITE

^^^^want""


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh the wrst addicts are the ones who cant or wont admit they are one.
> 
> oh na imnot addicted i can stop anytime, or watever reason they can think to have more or more money or watever the fuk
> 
> u get my drift


geeza must of spent hundreds of thousands on therapists and he dont know why hes addicted, its not rocket science ffs, should get a refund


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/phones/the-brick/ppay?colourCode=WHITE
> 
> ^^^^want""


80 s mate was beeeeeeep pager more than phone, first mobile i saw was a geeza in mid late 80 s and it was pick up with 2 hands job brought it into the pub to show off


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> with that look on his mug? eyes and smile dont match....nah theres always a reason why someones a fuk up i should know lol


I'll agree with u there. Ppl self medicate for a reason


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 80 s mate was beeeeeeep pager more than phone, first mobile i saw was a geeza in mid late 80 s and it was pick up with 2 hands job brought it into the pub to show off



thats what that is m8, lol only 30 qwid, and u can bloototh to ur normal phon in pocket so ud be using that OR jjst shot sim in it, u even get the leather shoulder strap

u now im getting one innit ahaha


[email protected] said:


> I'll agree with u there. Ppl self medicate for a reason


i do mate, sik of the doctors thinkng they knows wats best for me, il only go docs if im literally dying, meds i deal with myself


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> with that look on his mug? eyes and smile dont match....nah theres always a reason why someones a fuk up i should know lol


yeah i admit theres always a reason, but sometimes that reason can just simply be boredom or dealing with the level of fame he achieved, doesnt always go back to some sinister event in the past


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

skills


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i admit theres always a reason, but sometimes that reason can just simply be boredom or dealing with the level of fame he achieved, doesnt always go back to some sinister event in the past


what was the energy behind his acting, hes looks like one manic disturbed individual to me spanning 4 decades....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what was the energy behind his acting, hes looks like one manic disturbed individual to me spanning 4 decades....


coulda been anything, natural exuberance, drugs, alcohol, mental illness, probably never find out unless it appears in the media


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Tor Taken down by Government-Sponsored Hackers*
_Added: Friday, August 8th, 2014
Category: Recent Headlines Involving File Sharing > Current Events
Tags:ET, p2p, Torrent, Piracy, Peer To Peer, Network, Hackers,Internet, BitTorrent, Google, utorrent, bitcomet, extratorrent, 2013,www.extratorrent.cc_

Hacker agencies hired by the US government managed to take down one of the last refuges of dissidents in oppressive regimes. The Tor system has long been recognized the only way that dissidents could communicate in repressive regimes. It is also known for being used by whistleblowers to leak their information. Now Tor is warning that many of its users could be identified by government-funded researchers.






According to Roger Dingledine, Tor Project leader, the service had identified machines on its network that had been altering the traffic of the system for 5 months, trying to unmask users connecting to the so-called “hidden services”. He also said it was likely the attacking machines were operated on behalf of the researchers at the Software Engineering Institute of Carnegie-Mellon University, funded by the Department of Defence of the United States. The machines have been removed from the network after they were discovered, but as you can understand, the damage has already been done. The researchers are going to speak on identifying Tor users at the Black Hat security conference in August. When Tor developers complained to the university, the local officials claimed the research had not been cleared and cancelled the talk.

Roger Dingledine admitted that people who operated or accessed hidden services from February through July might have been affected. As for those who navigated to ordinary websites, they should be good.

If you don’t know, hidden services include various underground drug websites like the shuttered Silk Road and privacy-conscious outfits like SecureDrop, especially designed to connect whistleblowers with media outlets. The Tor Project leader explained that the physical locations where the hidden services were housed could also have been exposed, but he was not sure about the content the visitors viewed.

But what really matters now is whether the spooks will just pop around to the researchers with a warrant and demand they hand over all the details they obtained during their experiments. As for the FBI, the agency didn’t comment on the questions about whether it would seek the information, while the Defence Department wasn’t quite sure if it even had the right to get research from the Institute.

Finally, Roger Dingledine recommended all Tor users to upgrade to the latest version of the software, because it addresses the vulnerability in question. He also warned that attempts to break Tor may continue.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

sure the Russians put sniffers on the end nodes. Ages ago...
"
Researchers Winter and Lindskog identified 25 nodes of Tor network that tampered with web traffic, decrypted the traffic, or censored websites.

Two researchers, Philipp Winter and Stefan Lindskog of Karlstad University in Sweden, presented the results of a four-month study conducted to test Tor network exit nodes for sneaky behavior, it has been discovered that a not specified Russian entity is eavesdropping nodes at the edge of the Tor network.

The researchers used a custom tool for their analysis and they discovered that the entity appeared to be particularly interested in users’ Facebook traffic.

Winter and Lindskog identified 25 nodes that tampered with web traffic, decrypted the traffic, or censored websites. On the overall nodes compromised, 19 were tampered using a man-in-the-middle attacks on users, decrypting and re-encrypting traffic on the fly.


We should be grand it's the big guys they want like the ones running the sites n terrorists / freedom fighters.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuck tor ... can get most the stuff off uk thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

He says after buying a load of hash off the markets haha. 
we all use pgp with our addressed so LOL MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Totally out of smoke now lads n I'm fucking hating it! Fucking bullshit cunting shit hash better come today man


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He says after buying a load of hash off the markets haha.
> we all use pgp with our addressed so LOL MOTHER FUCKERS


Shhhhhh they're listening ......


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Im working on sumit anyways dude.... potential connection that will ship bubble and bho with a paypal transfer ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Shhhhhh they're listening ......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Totally out of smoke now lads n I'm fucking hating it! Fucking bullshit cunting shit hash better come today man



well by some then.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im working on sumit anyways dude.... potential connection that will ship bubble and bho with a paypal transfer ....


just make sure ur covered mate. N if u ever here of any irish let me know, would love to have someone domestic I could order off n get next day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well by some then.


after growing ur own the 2.5(a good deal lol) of heavily sprayed green would be 50. or 35e foe an 8th of soap bar..I'd ate that up in 2-3 bongs...cheaper to buy class a's


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> just make sure ur covered mate. N if u ever here of any irish let me know, would love to have someone domestic I could order off n get next day


I have a few friends who are big into the cannabis medical scenes in different parts of canada and help supply quite a few dispensaries along the Canadian american borders. Im talking to them about setting up a postal service for us lads in the uk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuck yeah!!! Nice one man!!! Hope they do some tasty edibles, been eyeing up em sexy gummy bears for a while now.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> after growing ur own the 2.5(a good deal lol) of heavily sprayed green would be 50. or 35e foe an 8th of soap bar..I'd ate that up in 2-3 bongs...cheaper to buy class a's



well ask on here then, im sure u can find a O for ilke 180-200,
dident HG just have a harvest in?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I've been offered it's the waiting for it that's a ball ache n with the hash i make more money Actually hg, how much ur ounces going for bud?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm fucking bi-polar , but I'm sure if I had that £ & fame to fall back on I would feel much better, well it would help ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

Just spent all morning with my Ma , called me Robert all morning !, onset dementure I think, great stuff lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm sure with that much fame n fortune comes mucho isolation doesn't matter how great everything is if ur bipolar ur bipolar. Money doesn't cure everything


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just spent all morning with my Ma , called me Robert all morning !, onset dementure I think, great stuff lol


At least I left my impression on her


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Just spent all morning with my Ma , called me Robert all morning !, onset dementure I think, great stuff lol


that my mother's biggest fear, something truely terrifying about it.buuut again some ppl take it really well it's just the family that have to deal with the emotional distress. If you're being genuine baz my heart goes out to u buddy you've not had the greatest of luck this yr


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> At least I left my impression on her


Yes, she likes you Rob, & yer BMF ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that my mother's biggest fear, something truely terrifying about it.buuut again some ppl take it really well it's just the family that have to deal with the emotional distress. If you're being genuine baz my heart goes out to u buddy you've not had the greatest of luck this yr


I'm totally straight m8, she's 78,& losing it by the week !, no love lost between us & her,(too much to go into), but we as kids were treated worse than dogs !. But there's no other fucker to help her & she had to sell her gaff, & now she has to rent private, what a fuck about !


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

baz bipolar is a propper illness drug addiction self inflicted fukin celebrities, and as for mothers....not fukin keen on mine either...they get dementure wont remember a fukin thing about all the chaos they caused or turned a blind eye to, also wont know if ya visited or not.....fuk em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im working on sumit anyways dude.... potential connection that will ship bubble and bho with a paypal transfer ....


well keep us informed on that one sounds interesting


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Man im blasted lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ask on here then, im sure u can find a O for ilke 180-200,
> dident HG just have a harvest in?


Also think gary n zedd have got maybe


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

Something for everyone to celebrate

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15507374


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

Apparently medical weed is now legal in jersey n guernsey??

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-jersey-26628343


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

quite interesting 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/12/cancer-venon-treatment-study_n_5670838.html?1407846750&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


had to turn it off beyond annoying


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

http://rense.com/general96/wallstumb.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://rense.com/general96/wallstumb.html


did 1 line an had to stop reading, beyond boring lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

Ghostiepants said:


> new app check it out
> :http://rollitup.org/t/new-bud-database-info-app.841176/
> and http://ineeddank.webs.com/project-green-uk postal service to uk


Haha fuck off you mug, no-one in their right mind would pay them prices for those shitty weights, jog on ya fucking muppet
Also reported to site admin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

The paki from the German lad arrived.was around 110 for the 25g so,should be good, smells the bollox...like propper paki black smell n the packaging was good, not super ninja (didn't shrink wrap the dvd after putting it in there) but definitely smell proof.... If my Spanish guy doesn't return I'll definitely buy from this lad again...german efficiency lads lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The paki from the German lad arrived.was around 110 for the 25g so,should be good, smells the bollox...like propper paki black smell n the packaging was good, not super ninja (didn't shrink wrap the dvd after putting it in there) but definitely smell proof.... If my Spanish guy doesn't return I'll definitely buy from this lad again...german efficiency lads lol


Well get smoking some then and tell us what its like lol

Also how does the paki hash compare in strength n taste to some of the other hashes? never smoked paki so dont know if its stronger or weaker than stuff like gold seal/00 etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

@yorkie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning boys or afternoon an nights again proper head fuck.....looks nice that laxx go on tear it open then let's tay a look at the inside


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Was just about to pm and offer u a cpl grams to tide u over relax, but then seen u got ur paki black so fuck you ur getting nothing just now lol,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Just gonna try it now. Went shopping n long story short the bog roll was marked as 6 n scanned at ten n the fat whore wouldn't give it to me for 6 ( false/misleading advertising) so I've taken pics n emailed customer service...gonna get some free shiz woop woop ok gonna smoke it now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just gonna try it now. Went shopping n long story short the bog roll was marked as 6 n scanned at ten n the fat whore wouldn't give it to me for 6 ( false/misleading advertising) so I've taken pics n emailed customer service...gonna get some free shiz woop woop ok gonna smoke it now lol


Stop whineing and just wipe yer arse with it ya moany big cunt lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Lovelylee. To me its the fucking taste n smell of it that I love n yay I'm pretty high lol 50e for 3.5 it is muahaha if the other cheap stuffs like this I'm literally laughing. Few of the comments on it was that the quality wasn't the best but for the price it's pretty good and I'd agree with that, not gonna lie n say it's the best hash i had but it's definitely worth what i paid for it lol maybe not what I'm gonna charge for it but it's not gonna kill em like that sprayed "weed" about the place


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Stop whineing and just wipe yer arse with it ya moany big cunt lol


Fuck that shit man lol I complained before n got a 80e store voucher and with this I'm 100% right even took pics of the display n all.if shits discontinued in a store write to the producers n they send you out free stuff lol all u needs the time n that I have.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

this ll bore u shitless sae..http://aanirfan.blogspot.mx/2014/08/isis-run-by-simon-elliot-mossad-agent.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this ll bore u shitless sae..http://aanirfan.blogspot.mx/2014/08/isis-run-by-simon-elliot-mossad-agent.html


Yup you are right. Only joking mate, only put that comment on ya last one for fun after ya comment bout the vid i put up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2014)

Cmon then lax cuz a shot of that hash sliced or ripped open shows the quality off


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

. . . Yes , show us what kinda plastic bag is in there ! Lol, those were the days, or not as the case may be.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

@Z they want me to take pills, but when I told doc I drive HGV for living, he said "come off the green & take some kalms " otherwise ide lose licence. That was 3 year ago , the surgery has now closed down & I haven't registered anywhere else. Nearest doc is 5 mile away now. FUCK EM ! When I'm bad , I just go down the hospital, & wait 4 hrs behind the Eastern Europeans & otherJohnny foreigners !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Yes , show us what kinda plastic bag is in there ! Lol, those were the days, or not as the case may be.


Lol, that was soap bar lol id burn it n a tiny bit would keep burning till the plastic was covered again by the hash hahaha here u are séan...probably gonna keep it myself n have a bong ever other day n ween myself off don't wanna die from cannabis withdrawals ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Site wouldnt let me upload so here, I hosted it on anonfiles
https://anonfiles.com/file/54d965618424edcf17b41381eec3efb5


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> . . . Yes , show us what kinda plastic bag is in there ! Lol, those were the days, or not as the case may be.


Plastic bag in paki hash? That`ll be 5p then


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Site wouldnt let me upload so here, I hosted it on anonfiles
> https://anonfiles.com/file/54d965618424edcf17b41381eec3efb5


certainly looks a lot nicer than ANY of the hashes that float around this way once every 3-4years lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


Craft international again?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

rate of spread of ebola, almost doubles every month and a bit (x1.83 pm)
Mar, 2014 - Infected: 104 Dead: 62
Apr, 2014 - Infected: 194 Dead: 116
May, 2014 - Infected: 360 Dead: 216
Jun, 2014 - Infected: 670 Dead: 402
Jul, 2014 - Infected: 1,247 Dead: 748
Aug, 2014 - Infected: 2,319 Dead: 1,391
Sep, 2014 - Infected: 4,313 Dead: 2,588
Oct, 2014 - Infected: 8,022 Dead: 4,813
Nov, 2014 - Infected: 14,921 Dead: 8,953
Dec, 2014 - Infected: 27,753 Dead: 16,652
Jan, 2015 - Infected: 51,621 Dead: 30,973
Feb, 2015 - Infected: 96,016 Dead: 57,610
Mar, 2015 - Infected: 178,590 Dead: 107,154
Apr, 2015 - Infected: 332,177 Dead: 199,306
May, 2015 - Infected: 617,849 Dead: 370,709
Jun, 2015 - Infected: 1,149,199 Dead: 689,519
Jul, 2015 - Infected: 2,137,510 Dead: 1,282,506
Aug, 2015 - Infected: 3,975,768 Dead: 2,385,461
Sep, 2015 - Infected: 7,394,928 Dead: 4,436,957
Oct, 2015 - Infected: 13,754,567 Dead: 8,252,740
Nov, 2015 - Infected: 25,583,494 Dead: 15,350,096
Dec, 2015 - Infected: 47,585,299 Dead: 28,551,179
Jan, 2016 - Infected: 88,508,656 Dead: 53,105,193
Feb, 2016 - Infected: 164,626,099 Dead: 98,775,660
Mar, 2016 - Infected: 306,204,545 Dead: 183,722,727
Apr, 2016 - Infected: 569,540,453 Dead: 341,724,272
May, 2016 - Infected: 1,059,345,243 Dead: 635,607,146
Jun, 2016 - Infected: 1,970,382,153 Dead: 1,182,229,292
Jul, 2016 - Infected: 3,664,910,804 Dead: 2,198,946,482
Aug, 2016 - Infected: 6,816,734,096 Dead: 4,090,040,457


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Big up ebola massive! 
Bout time we dropped a ebola bomb on iraq , Syria and leave the africans to sort there own shit out while we are at it ... if they want aid send them some fucking shovels .....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> certainly looks a lot nicer than ANY of the hashes that float around this way once every 3-4years lol


It's nice but not the strongest.I've you've never had Paki I'd say get a good just to taste it....you lads might have a different name for it here but all these soft hashes we call Paki black but this one is "Afghanistan gold seal" n it's commercial hash but tasty clean commercial hash at that, the one seans gonna get suppose to be in the 20s thc so if ur gonna try it order it off the lad he got it from...if he doesn't do a runner with his money in the mean time hahahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2014)

Aye that hash looks nice laxxy hopefully mine should arrive this week sometime


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> rate of spread of ebola, almost doubles every month and a bit (x1.83 pm)
> Mar, 2014 - Infected: 104 Dead: 62
> Apr, 2014 - Infected: 194 Dead: 116
> May, 2014 - Infected: 360 Dead: 216
> ...


Thank god only the blacks catch it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye that hash looks nice laxxy hopefully mine should arrive this week sometime


Yeah its clean man but us is gonna be waaaaaay stronger lemme know how the high is n I'll order some if it's good, funking missed the Paki taste man lol been rolling it n hands stink now lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> @Z they want me to take pills, but when I told doc I drive HGV for living, he said "come off the green & take some kalms " otherwise ide lose licence. That was 3 year ago , the surgery has now closed down & I haven't registered anywhere else. Nearest doc is 5 mile away now. FUCK EM ! When I'm bad , I just go down the hospital, & wait 4 hrs behind the Eastern Europeans & otherJohnny foreigners !


best to manage it like that Baz ive seen bipolar meds cabbage someone...full flapping arms wheelchair spaz from tooo many brain meds, green if it helps is the safest med, keep stuuum with the docs unless u dying imo and if you know a propper british acupunctuist...not some chink cunt on the high st with no licence...they may help so ive heard


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 12, 2014)

@ReLaX, u asked about weed m8?? I've shifted a bit of mine but most of its got a good few seeds in and u can see some nanners in around it too, the lemon ain't too bad but I'm holding on to it for myself, tbh the price I would get for the seeded stuff I'd be better just keepin it to smoke, I become a mardy cunt with no smoke lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's nice but not the strongest.I've you've never had Paki I'd say get a good just to taste it....you lads might have a different name for it here but all these soft hashes we call Paki black but this one is "Afghanistan gold seal" n it's commercial hash but tasty clean commercial hash at that, the one seans gonna get suppose to be in the 20s thc so if ur gonna try it order it off the lad he got it from...if he doesn't do a runner with his money in the mean time hahahaha


oh ive had gold seal before lol, nice but nowhere near strong enough for me


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Big up ebola massive!
> Bout time we dropped a ebola bomb on iraq , Syria and leave the africans to sort there own shit out while we are at it ... if they want aid send them some fucking shovels .....


ha ha true so true heres a bit of of "casual racism", reason africa is so fuked up.....low IQ of africans, at 70 u r considered mentally retarded clinically meaning you wouldnt know eg when to sow crops, the san tribe of the kalahari much loved by doc makers for their traditional hunter gatherer ways have an average iq of 58 making hunting and gathering their only option, agriculture being out of their intellectual capacity, how can i say such vile racist shit.....roth et al 2001 6.4 million IQ scores dont lie, smartest folks on the planet with an average IQ of 113 are jewish people...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeh I'll let yano mate if its the same as the last which it should its nice creamy shit not so knock out but a nice very mellow stone....shits like play dough as well proper tackle I orderd some double zero and some Sharif I mazar red seal afghan hash as well so let's wait n see and to finish it off I got 2 gold bars 200mg and 5 old skool strawberry blotters lol should be a fun few days


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ReLaX, u asked about weed m8?? I've shifted a bit of mine but most of its got a good few seeds in and u can see some nanners in around it too, the lemon ain't too bad but I'm holding on to it for myself, tbh the price I would get for the seeded stuff I'd be better just keepin it to smoke, I become a mardy cunt with no smoke lol


Not a bother man, sound for the response..totally forgot about that..


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha true so true heres a bit of of "casual racism", reason africa is so fuked up.....low IQ of africans, at 70 u r considered mentally retarded clinically meaning you wouldnt know eg when to sow crops, the san tribe of the kalahari much loved by doc makers for their traditional hunter gatherer ways have an average iq of 58 making hunting and gathering their only option, agriculture being out of their intellectual capacity, how can i say such vile racist shit.....roth et al 2001 6.4 million IQ scores dont lie, smartest folks on the planet with an average IQ of 113 are jewish people...


I have a mensa iq of 125 so fuck those dumb ass niggas ..... 

whites invented the wheel, blacks invented retardation


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh ive had gold seal before lol, nice but nowhere near strong enough for me


then seans is the one mate this was intended to be sold but I dunno lol maybe a few gs to a mate but funk it better than 2.5gs of site for 50.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

If my plants dont pick up by weekend im pulling the lot . Fucking fed up of them now. Got a shit load of new soil made up to replace my infected crap but cant do anything at minute .... might just pull everything and start new .....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I have a mensa iq of 125 so fuck those dumb ass niggas .....
> 
> whites invented the wheel, blacks invented retardation


lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

@ Z right on the button Z, I function fine on a couple of edibles a day, mood lifts, the dark clouds clear & I have a much better attitude to people & life, & I can still drive !, bollocks to the docs, never done me any good going there.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> If my plants dont pick up by weekend im pulling the lot . Fucking fed up of them now. Got a shit load of new soil made up to replace my infected crap but cant do anything at minute .... might just pull everything and start new .....


What's accruing with yer plants Rob ?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> What's accruing with yer plants Rob ?


Just wank mate.... had / have thrips in my soil .... plants in flower are looking shit, think the heat has fucked them up and the thrips wont help... there spindly as fuck and imo should almost be finished yet there crap, look like 4 weeks in small crappy buds that aint putting on any weight at all and im giving up ..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Smoking on some of my exo 2nite, its tasting nice with only a cpl days in the jars, ans ive had no complaints from anyone,

Before anyone starts I know its not the best trimming job but I was rushing it, most is personal anyway so I dont give a fuck,


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Before anyone starts I know its not the best trimming job but I was rushing it, most is personal anyway so I dont give a fuck


wank trim  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha just taking piss mate .... looking nice gaz


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Smoking on some of my exo 2nite, its tasting nice with only a cpl days in the jars, ans ive had no complaints from anyone,
> 
> Before anyone starts I know its not the best trimming job but I was rushing it, most is personal anyway so I dont give a fuck,
> View attachment 3227427 View attachment 3227428 View attachment 3227429 View attachment 3227430


You trimmed that?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> If my plants dont pick up by weekend im pulling the lot . Fucking fed up of them now. Got a shit load of new soil made up to replace my infected crap but cant do anything at minute .... might just pull everything and start new .....


If youve had an infection in there of any sorts mate and you are able to stop for a few days to clean n bleach it out without fucking things up its gotta be worth it innit?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Just wank mate.... had / have thrips in my soil .... plants in flower are looking shit, think the heat has fucked them up and the thrips wont help... there spindly as fuck and imo should almost be finished yet there crap, look like 4 weeks in small crappy buds that aint putting on any weight at all and im giving up ..


That's a ball ache m8, still, meby give em couple more weeks , some of the best green I've had was small shitty looking bud?, how many weeks in m8 ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You trimmed that?


Fuck you cunt, I seen ur timming skills when u posted pics of ur last crop, u cant slag anyones trimming. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck you cunt, I seen ur timming skills when u posted pics of ur last crop, u cant slag anyones trimming. Lol


I remember u slagging mine hahaha least I left the sugar leaves...those look like fan leaves. Jk she looks tasty man enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Funking serious idea, been rubbing the Paki against my jars n grinder now it's got some more crystally goodness


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Hahahahahaha fucking ha ..... thats what one of the Canadian lads just heard when he told me £50 a gram plus £15 postage for hash


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

Gonna set the camera up in a few meant to be a good night for photography


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Gonna set the camera up in a few meant to be a good night for photography


do you also like to dress up as famous ppl from yesteryear and take
Silhouetted shots? Cuz that would just be a weird coincidenc


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Gonna set the camera up in a few meant to be a good night for photography


You supply the horny crack ho's , & i'le bring the camera, then every nights a good night for photography .


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Smoking on some of my exo 2nite, its tasting nice with only a cpl days in the jars, ans ive had no complaints from anyone,
> 
> Before anyone starts I know its not the best trimming job but I was rushing it, most is personal anyway so I dont give a fuck,
> View attachment 3227427 View attachment 3227428 View attachment 3227429 View attachment 3227430


those buds are fatter than your legs gaz, nice grow lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> those buds are fatter than your legs gaz, nice grow lol


Hahaha thanks ya cheeky fucker


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> do you also like to dress up as famous ppl from yesteryear and take
> Silhouetted shots? Cuz that would just be a weird coincidenc


well now you mention it .....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Fast asleep with the tongue out lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

She's growing really nicely Gary.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> She's growing really nicely Gary.


Dont I know it shes a handful right now, and shes started pissing when she gets excited lol, she eats like fuck as well, finishes hers fast as fuck then tries to push my big boy dog out the way to take his, ive had to start feeding him out the back just now so it dont get nicked off him


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

bills bills bills bills bills rent


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Our friends bitch does that 2...fucking happy I've a male haha.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

leccy 500 pm lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bills bills bills bills bills rent


yup n they didn't even take you out for a meal before they fucked u.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> leccy 500 pm lol


fucking he'll zeddd that's scary man lol ur missus must be doing some cooking lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Since you rent why don't u look for a place with solar panels?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Since you rent why don't u look for a place with solar panels?


real world doesnt allow that choice


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2014)

im £4500 ish in arrears to them lol the previous owners were frugal, im sucking the arse out of the grid lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah that's some fucking juice man...suppose it's just the norm to then now n you pay for it all so not like it hertz anyone LOL


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Hahahahahaha fucking ha ..... thats what one of the Canadian lads just heard when he told me £50 a gram plus £15 postage for hash


If he was talking canadian pounds it works out at about £25 sterling


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

from the independent lol fucking washed to shore!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> from the independent lol fucking washed to shore!!!!


is it supposed to be a fish,seal or whale?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

an anyways, no matter what its supposed to be you get conjoined twins in most species as far as im aware


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> from the independent lol fucking washed to shore!!!!


Sound .. ill have that battered with chips


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like a Siamese dolphin lol ugly cunt whatever it is....anyway just finished work had a nice easy one tonight gonna get back chuck 2 blueys down me neck cup a tea and a joint fookin bless ya


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a dolphin n yeah conjoined twins by the looks of it but man some right tin foil hat comments lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's a dolphin n yeah conjoined twins by the looks of it but man some right tin foil hat comments lol


got the link?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's a dolphin n yeah conjoined twins by the looks of it but man some right tin foil hat comments lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

The White family have went seriously down hill since they're reality show Breaking Bad was cancelled, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> got the link?


http://m.independent.ie/world-news/europe/twoheaded-dolphin-washes-up-on-beach-30500086.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

Personally i think its fricking alien sharks with fricking lasers attached to their fricking heads

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2696953/Mystery-hole-end-world-Siberia-solved-Crater-caused-rising-temperatures-not-meteorite.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well fuckers im out, its bed time, start work at 10am and got a 13hr shift 2morro, night all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

night mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2014)

morning.

just realised. im 33 tomoz LOL


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning.
> 
> just realised. im 33 tomoz LOL


morning

lol mad how you forget ya birthdays as you get older, my son n only niece are both born on my birthday im totally forgotten lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Personally i think its fricking alien sharks with fricking lasers attached to their fricking heads
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2696953/Mystery-hole-end-world-Siberia-solved-Crater-caused-rising-temperatures-not-meteorite.html


 sometimes u can appear as one of the more serious members then u say things like that hHa


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning.
> 
> just realised. im 33 tomoz LOL


the last year I was adamant I was a yr younger than I actually was till the missus burst my bubble, the dirt box bitch that she is


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning.
> 
> just realised. im 33 tomoz LOL


 lol i was 33 a few weeks bk


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> morning
> 
> lol mad how you forget ya birthdays as you get older, my son n only niece are both born on my birthday im totally forgotten lol



yeh i was kinda upset i noticed the day before, i wanted to NOT remeebr and then like the 25th think fuk yeh was my birthday.


dunno why.

shhhhhhhh dont tell nobody, i may take my exo down tomorrow as a prezzie, and i best buy sum lube for the misus, gunna be balls deep yo! lmfso


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

For some reason I had ice as late thirties n rimmed much the same if not a Lil older.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

happy birthday, tmrw i will forget, and relax u decided to roll with the dbb s are we gunna be seeing more of that action yeah?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not down with ur hip abbreviations, what's dbb? Sounds like a wrestling move...OMG HERE COMES STONE COLD WITH A DBB!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i was kinda upset i noticed the day before, i wanted to NOT remeebr and then like the 25th think fuk yeh was my birthday.
> 
> 
> dunno why.
> ...


gotta do her up the bum if its ya birthday, gotta be some perks to getting older every year right? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2014)

bunch of old bastards! 

I'm 33 on saturday and I also have an issue with being a year out whenever anyone asks, ffs lol. folks think you're a reet numpty when ya can't even mind on what year you were born. that said anyone i give two shits about knows my memory is fucked.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Yah I'm one of the youngest here, you bunch of old pedos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bunch of old bastards!
> 
> I'm 33 on saturday and I also have an issue with being a year out whenever anyone asks, ffs lol. folks think you're a reet numpty when ya can't even mind on what year you were born. that said anyone i give two shits about knows my memory is fucked.


that nothing man I was stoned in bed the last night n the missus asks when's our anniversary then follows with when's her bday..went totally blank n still can't remember...shes was not one bit pleased, still have to remember it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

text us the addy again ice, ta


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not down with ur hip abbreviations, what's dbb? Sounds like a wrestling move...OMG HERE COMES STONE COLD WITH A DBB!


dirt box bitches


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


Hahaha, ah man that's good lol if I'd known ur bday was coming I'd have sent u some slippers lol we can the the cool dude slipper club


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> happy birthday, tmrw i will forget, and relax u decided to roll with the dbb s are we gunna be seeing more of that action yeah?


Haha, yeah Im trying to shake things up a bit, you know ruffle a few feathers.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2014)

Wait till u get in yer 40's, it's gets better, yer dick keeps on pissing after u put it away, hairs sprout from ears & nose , arse hole gets slack ,so u got to be careful when farting !,oh yes, it's great getting old. . . . Or is that just me ?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Wait till u get in yer 40's, it's gets better, yer dick keeps on pissing after u put it away, hairs sprout from ears & nose , arse hole gets slack ,so u got to be careful when farting !,oh yes, it's great getting old. . . . Or is that just me ?


SHIIIIIT i got most of that and im only 32 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that nothing man I was stoned in bed the last night n the missus asks when's our anniversary then follows with when's her bday..went totally blank n still can't remember...shes was not one bit pleased, still have to remember it lol


typical woman for ya that. griefing you cos she can't remember her own birthday haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> SHIIIIIT i got most of that and im only 32 lol



lol i thought the same as i read it hahaha

ur incontenance is down to the drink though, how are those man nappies working for you?


and @zeddd lemmi get sum charge in me battery


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah my willy dribbles when I'm in a rush lol 2 darn busy to shake. worst are sharts, when u think u need to fast but u shit..#awks whenever I let one rip N the missus says eww I go wait till u have to scrub those stains out


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2014)

I use "tenna geeza" for all round comfort & freshness , It enables me to just shit & piss me self if I'm out & about .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2014)

Off out now, to take my demented Ma to get a flat, I will be known as Robert for the rest of the day !, Joy.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Off out now, to take my demented Ma to get a flat, I will be known as Robert for the rest of the day !, Joy.



ON TOP YO!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Off out now, to take my demented Ma to get a flat, I will be known as Robert for the rest of the day !, Joy.


Entertain yourself by calling her a different male name each time you speak to her, use of the same name twice in 1 conversation shall result in demerit points( you will be forced to go buy some funky slippers and do the welsh version of relax`s riverdance video)


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Morning my brothers in crime ....


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahaha tenna geezer....nice 

Morning chaps how are we all


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Shaun you get ya hash yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Entertain yourself by calling her a different male name each time you speak to her, use of the same name twice in 1 conversation shall result in demerit points( you will be forced to go buy some funky slippers and do the welsh version of relax`s riverdance video)


do it baz!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Got fucking dentist in a hour ... hopefully they will have my denture ready ... fucking toothless gimp I am lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

robbieP said:


> Shaun you get ya hash yet?


No not yet mate hopefully 2morro of Fri?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Lucky fucker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh I'll be taking snips either today or 2morra if anyone wants a cut of the bill let m know got haze as well but un tested


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

This hash better come cuz I was eyeing some Colombian marching powder up last neet and it looked the bollocks UK seller 100 a g but if my orders dont come all faith will be lost lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If youve had an infection in there of any sorts mate and you are able to stop for a few days to clean n bleach it out without fucking things up its gotta be worth it innit?


 Im not able to stop for a few days ... all my plants veg and flower got hit so ill have to lose everything and start fresh ... cant afford to do that at minute as im almost dry and would have nothing to go into veg ready let alone flower .... thats the prob ....... gonna have to wait for my 20 seedlings to hatch ... move my current veg plants outside , pull the flowering plants ... clean veg and flower areas ... move seedlings into veg ... take clones off the outside veg plants then kill them off and start again.... not a simple 1 2 step program lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im not able to stop for a few days ... all my plants veg and flower got hit so ill have to lose everything and start fresh ... cant afford to do that at minute as im almost dry and would have nothing to go into veg ready let alone flower .... thats the prob ....... gonna have to wait for my 20 seedlings to hatch ... move my current veg plants outside , pull the flowering plants ... clean veg and flower areas ... move seedlings into veg ... take clones off the outside veg plants then kill them off and start again.... not a simple 1 2 step program lol


so im guessing your gonna need another BP cut then if ur chucking everything?

also how far from harvest are ya?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

I shouldnt need another cut ... im gonna move the veggin plants outside then ill clone em and kill them off.
The clones I take off them should be good to go once there rooted.
I aint got a clue about flower I dont go by dates or weeks... all I know is im sure they should be looking ready by now but they are only looking about 4 weeks in ffs ....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> This hash better come cuz I was eyeing some Colombian marching powder up last neet and it looked the bollocks UK seller 100 a g but if my orders dont come all faith will be lost lol


I got my hash delivered to the same address the fags were seized n with that amount u picked up ur laughing n cokes even easier with the packaging n weight of the product....do it man...go on, everyone will respect you more lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Ya mad head lol I'll leave it a while me thinks.....just want what I've ordered to show up 1st....but this fish scale looks the bomb proper marching powder


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

Cant wait til harvest then ill actually have some goddamn money at last to get on the market sites lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ya mad head lol I'll leave it a while me thinks.....just want what I've ordered to show up 1st....but this fish scale looks the bomb proper marching powder


rub it in man haha l fucking loved that coke weekend I had,has to be done every so often proper fucking session, get 2 gs whilst ur at it man or get a few different grams for different ppl, the best value I got was the. 25g sample for like 12_13 euro from the dam, it was on par with the "pharmacy grade" cola but at a fraction of the price


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> rub it in man haha l fucking loved that coke weekend I had,has to be done every so often proper fucking session, get 2 gs whilst ur at it man or get a few different grams for different ppl, the best value I got was the. 25g sample for like 12_13 euro from the dam, it was on par with the "pharmacy grade" cola but at a fraction of the price



fuk u know, ur like 12 yrs old, u dont remember "real" drugs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Fook me bitcoins dropped to 405 yoyos. yeah" real drugs"Like soap bar and unknown pills lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to buy em lol save £20-30


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I got my hash delivered to the same address the fags were seized n with that amount u picked up ur laughing n cokes even easier with the packaging n weight of the product....do it man...go on, everyone will respect you more lol


can you enlighten me were you are ordering from ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2014)

Frigg me, what a hideous ordeal that was , I was known as Ivy today ? ? Wtf.hope she don't forget we're she hides her £ !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> can you enlighten me were you are ordering from ?


what's it worth to you?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

So relax think I've kinda sussed this pgp bollocks I can send an encrypted msg to myself but how the fuck you do it on here or agora and silk road?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol no that wasn't right


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> what's it worth to you?


alot if i can order some good hash Online lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1

jA0ECQMCY8XI+C2ibyFg0lcBd1mkI8clv/nW230cVYGQDYk1qFxOaTNGf4bW6+hV
1sQ+qfW1d/iLEuBx6fFr48ANmIdkt/aLcO1iO0LQRZQV+12ria1oKaWMJT1e4kDS
AH8aFTNr6x8=
=3vfc
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

whilst your on YouTube search pgp encryption and how to but bitcoins.
download tor then on ur normal browser (faster than tor) Google search something like "deepdotweb market place archives" ffor all the darknet markets...enjoy.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Has that worked??? Looks small tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Gimme ur public key or u want mine?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's my key 
-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=LWgE
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> whilst your on YouTube search pgp encryption and how to but bitcoins.
> download tor then on ur normal browser (faster than tor) Google search something like "deepdotweb market place archives" ffor all the darknet markets...enjoy.


I have got tor but never been to sure were to order from , what site do your use ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Basically you'll go onto a sellers page, he'll have bis public key displayed so he can open the message..I'd posted a video here aaaages ago n it was the only video that really explained pgp down really well n was on some fucking reddit sub forum lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

RyansBud12 said:


> I have got tor but never been to sure were to order from , what site do your use ?


Anyone that allows escrow but I use agora


But you'll have to find a good registration link...think ones on deepdotweb


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

I dont understand all the encryption bollox I just buy drugs lol


----------



## RyansBud12 (Aug 13, 2014)

silk road works ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

So what do I do with your public key? Still don't get it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Neither do i Robbie but gotta learn in man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

This video explains how it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So what do I do with your public key? Still don't get it


You copy n paste it to ur address book thing. what program are you using for pgp encryption? Their a shit load of video that literally walk you through everything u need to know. 
See on the screenshot of my pgp program theirs a face up top right for adding contacts.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

I've got the same as you....do I even copy begin pgp.key bit or just the main key lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=VLzg
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Copy the whole thing even the ---- then press the contact thing n you'll see the person in the top right hand corner then tap the keyserver on the top centre n select copy from clip bored and import


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=Y1GQ
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Once you've me added go to encrypt, tick the sign box.
Select me as a recipient then write ur shitty message lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

So you'll have something like this..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> hQIMA8IaYaYFK4J1AQ/+O1RiU/B/MB0katWjl7wRNP1l8O4Vc1nz48epLIkomeDX
> ...


Thanks man lol some effort to say that about Sean...Bit harsh if u ask me lol only messing haha


Fucking Paki is alright lol forgot I'd responded to rambo n only realised it was my response I quoted lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=aDRE
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks man lol some effort to say that about Sean...Bit harsh if u ask me lol only messing haha


maybe i should have just said it in the thread, bizz is a good bloke but we could be here a few years trying to teach him pgp bless him lmao

@bizz i did actually just call lax a donkey cock muncher in that message lol that was it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1

jA0ECQMCHaZkV8P3E4Ng0lMB128Z+W9Y98jrR//NgwfGB4YR/cOjpNizxVhS/3rp
0lpHooe2XFQT3Fs5g5sr5yfZB1H0mxtrDiMOwuwWdVTJBNii92Vgxf4G1txubg//
CyBrWw==
=BzvA
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=p1fd
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Every time I try and decrypt em it askes for a symmetric passphrase??? Wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

U forgot to give my your public key...go to contacts, select your name n on the very top there should be 3 icons select the 3rd from the right select it and pick the second option "share whole key n it will copy your public key to your clip bored then copy n paste it


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Like the fucking secret service in here now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Every time I try and decrypt em it askes for a symmetric passphrase??? Wtf


Yeah when you were setting up your key you needed a password for it so u can open messages think it's 12 corrector minimum or something like that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks


RobbieP said:


> Like the fucking secret service in here now lol


You know 2 much


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Every time I try and decrypt em it askes for a symmetric passphrase??? Wtf


yeah thats your password that u would have put in when installing the pgp program, it asks me a password when i decrypt messages.

put your public key up bizz.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks
> You know 2 much


I know nothing mr bond


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Every time I try and decrypt em it askes for a symmetric passphrase??? Wtf


if you know ur password it's probably cuz ur trying to open messages I've signed to rambo, if I'd you public key I could select you as another contact that could open the message (I think, havent tried it yet)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is the only video I can find on the program we are using Sean but it's old lol the GUI isn't even the same but he does a step by step in setting up a key n it's pretty much the same on all pgp programs only the GUI(graphical user interface -how it looks-)will differ bar encryption type n all that razz but that isn't important now.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

think public keys bizz, they are all important you see each vendor on the darknet sites shows there public key, well u just import a public key then you write your message and encrypt it with said public key so only the person with that key is able to read it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeh this has just made me tired And hungry lol I'll get it soon enough only really had a blast today


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Watch a shit load of video explaining the concept n you'll get there man or read what rambo said a few times n watch the tennis ball video...yes the video looks silly but they simplified the process extremely well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't seem to.find my public key? Lol hopeless


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=DUnZ
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Fucking on the balls Sean


shawnybizzle said:


> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> mQINBFPrcvgBEADejBURvHLPC9hRMLMmM3Ts2ph5xsZw7lDEplQQpq1MnleshWoH
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Now write a message n sign here n don't forget to add me..I'll send u a message n see if u can decrypt it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

I selected both you and rambo so see if u can open it
-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=5kIe
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> mQINBFPrcvgBEADejBURvHLPC9hRMLMmM3Ts2ph5xsZw7lDEplQQpq1MnleshWoH
> ...



-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=kBKH
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----

thats a message to your key bizz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=MzwD
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

So whats your key then Rambo?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=dDvh
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Sean u got it man pgp posey activate...now u can look down on everyone that doesn't know pgp n you'll get the "my kid may not be gifted but I sure am" bumper sticker.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

PGP = privately shared gay porn .... glad you lot enjoy it so much lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Im well pissed off might go torch a pub ..


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

wouldnt that be PSGP? you dyslexic fuck lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=boHY
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----

Last one lol just practicing


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> hQIMA8IaYaYFK4J1ARAAkzhYBR3Wk4FiKXdrZs6gggZYtDOdYhZADMKplk93+QN5
> ...


you got it mate, thats how easy it is just importing the keys etc


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wouldnt that be PSGP? you dyslexic fuck lolol


Shared doesn't get abbreviated.... thought everyone knew that ... lol 

thats my story n im sticking to it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you got it mate, thats how easy it is just importing the keys etc


Yeh not much to it really is there lol just the initial getting ya melon round it then ya sound


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1

hQIMA8IaYaYFK4J1ARAApC7uRgLy4F+ZXlUHkcD2lAiJ3EmluvdWJkLztL/dkKDZ
YdNcCm8ZpABh8rX4RBbdhQXFrWQs7DH0HPzAILowhOv3tfGJB9cTGK/M36EBua4S
ulsLMZfkFOEMziu9HgfHcSDpCGTwxbLDjSaQpMVylHKuTZRtI+m55PA5rRe6dtKc
1Ke/A3rKKIfXXnZCZP1WluL7IwEhCMJXpDZsqkyY1+jTwKMAU3J+py/5NTuKEwtz
qOlzn4N4JY6BTMJGgsfPTqSu3+bN4lEXvNhK7EbIhfw9F8nu+BvJVzgn9oHJK32C
0BbWf+ZC4Iwxe2jenm/bfKjg8ibxih+YtJW5tkN28Vyy2p+8e0BXkJzOnNPLF07L
jajhqWta5wkxy4Ltw7Iv5oRL6l1rLDbgCjdY/zhtEznj+TWzp3CNZp5OS0BTAxD+
V2/7swvq2MyW6i6OxfRhFFHnKlB5xetL4D3EXYgyXNkmul/U7PYUpUFEBcfQMsb1
GSt4xLl21xSCUCF39mdtfByHSmuorM/+Ux5X2wRfO+PgkdjnWr1fn3BrO/L0wpmJ
L6cFRFQnXHoSnvRzqP0veqDKh5TAuH5VLcWdcIzJPODhr7Mekg8Ifee+FWLhejOR
gUcXAMl2ywngZdyC/5RFmola+DIqeoH5JBpwFpnxCFk85dyOcvYk610oU1mvyfiF
AgwDtSw6urdF7JgBD/90SMy9ep4iQ4WPQO7QSM/ijEEhETydxuWbDCutz0C0A7tg
aAHYw/asPhbe84l8eg1FihweczoeLIE6iT63fnzYyYcBEddt0DRpAyu5uPVm6ZIq
H7hvzVB37XmQKwj2VM+c8gYV/+SZsdM+/0RMw2TcUag/SqDE75tKItIKL/6tz/FB
WXycvcnYK6030oK86XmiJ9HU5+9U4DOhYQiEvKLDL8G7JfkFIz0fEY2tWzSsm+Go
I94DkcLT0IjuprgfKknjfZqbaYF3VLtaOR4eqIyFUqdzDEY/+UiuDyWMDOhN0R8j
14CfTo8DanpZbtycTaxNHCipmvLMlfGKPjMYUGO3TRIIixu+lbx3BHgINuSfOdXz
YVUZAzfZDnl3+1nLgpYJisDU4nqrRDWX7j4s3Okb7pxCLDNkpUdfICxvtDbr6Fkc
U+o08pU9z62D8Gqgcn3gtTRATRPt7mII6N5edi0WfxP51n6lTgSV5C8eTDfFA2TE
fyu4NhFElqKciwyPNLWh/Hk2Lg4MXdJqyXwEZOvT55ALN1nZZkfEArtrn/88ei7I
l9XFNiN90K6HH4PBN61fJKqMfb7bagaljavgNJaaVU+Lh6FaeSntbXKE6VMuhuHL
OkAlfc3Pqkx+wWCrrPATZB+8mZcHALT0WQiwro0XBuHgdJ2ow8h4fqVP2UJlM9LC
UQEjOwM94MqlvidejkL37GOewkuLag7Ib4qT0NqU1naiXjyTGpD5tMyYUvlnxIYV
+9s15APgJCdPexHDiEX2l6ZKtYHP46ApF+dicFF282zqN4d1ob6dKb+uzgIwIVx9
JYuA9RB0jkJPtjiIrLUY8JpCn0VoxvrdEcLP86MiW1vDLS2+ZiZhnThmpObmZTNw
I/trAzF8wXV/VcluAERBBHP6dhGgEec0H9ewbCYAKnbvSk5vOSLj/XAoaiIS3tkH
5TCuTW+dHiKcjXDT+edmhN1eLOrHraK6WWQmGo1usv0+jaMgEQr+6McaEoE26JX/
WAhP5k5kz4rrbvk1+IntCFoSAMSnSstFZtRKJR62bBJ43wRpoCTc+O4yu1HyXm7b
QyZOXMbJZpIbuo6TLTvTZy2kKEKjz8fWuNPAs3aV0ter4ZWFINF/UvfyRtsned5y
+Q9ebJQOaH7hQDe4LaZ2g4tsOXTbeF26/CcdA8VJitED8WHTdd6khuv0V5o7TAcP
zDrCosCxsWFDbffBUKRgct2EBVbBWD1wlf/U+Fx8wE+hmFX9F1WzzcraddCFJ8BP
gqUisFCkaFo5+M6kK17JrE3D+WPBGu8liOoEQ04tkyKDjhhenmrz50l7uhRhi9Rp
JnZB1kcjcCSXOVHbv/sukUEiQyPeorASx6kXj2UThKRCWQr6TDJtRi1mdZJGsML3
uDEMctqaccHpS+xQ1WIyU+braFddMkmprQW33rUDxTHlGQKrduY0rswvQucOuCbV
XgQ5P8WsyL2S2vtuHLx9op4AIJJ2MK33dyd9QSxRYpeYev+z5fHvxLSpMwF2VOR9
GdZSY90ryRPQ5XtnGOOIUb4U0W5Fc7krR67Yt0cUQxJNr8ybF1XgKCrNz4i03/jK
QkukSvl94Fe9hQVR+GwwqaZ26t+/rtENVqyjMlXIZbjNk1x9imR2ecQZca1hN9D5
U77/Yp33+G6iz7CdeaQxJFf/7fyuoaTlmON6IluZG/PbTF1xTrWbIJVeV58pGN1+
EgMHxAdoFJrh6vUJJdPC4jVL
=+hXx
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

What's up anyway Robbie? No smoke or something?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What's up anyway Robbie? No smoke or something?


its even easier when your vending cause they are sending you message's off your key, so no importing just copy n paste n decrypt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

This pgp is siiiiiiiick


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Rambo22 said:


> its even easier when your vending cause they are sending you message's off your key, so no importing just copy n paste n decrypt


Yeh man just I need a new phone so I can use tor I'm due an upgrade soon so as soon as I've got that sorted I'm gonna start up .....got the coins waiting and plenty of product


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

And it's the safest way to communicate..pretty fucking cool lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

The Sony z2s a sexy Lil phone I've the z1 n fooking love it.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man just I need a new phone so I can use tor I'm due an upgrade soon so as soon as I've got that sorted I'm gonna start up .....got the coins waiting and plenty of product


address label printer, n if you vac/heat seal your blues which many dont your get people liking that, plus your need a vac/heat sealer for any green anyway.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What's up anyway Robbie? No smoke or something?


just fucked off .... getting married away next year n trying to get a venue over here for a party when we get back .... spent weeks looking at venues then finally find the one im happy with , good price, hotel next door for family to stay ... good entertainment etc and the only fucking day they already have a booking for 2015 is the fucking day I need !!!!! Taking the piss now .. some old fuckers hage booked there golden wedding anniversary party that weekend..... didnt go down well when I found out and said to the venues manager that hopefully they will diebor split up before the date lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> address label printer, n if you vac/heat seal your blues which many dont your get people liking that, plus your need a vac/heat sealer for any green anyway.


the mbb is a real deal breaker with me when ordering on agora, if it's not mbb I don't bother....fucking ell Shawn me on boy ur gonna make a tidy penny let me know ur name when u start via pgp lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the mbb is a real deal breaker with me when ordering on agora, if it's not mbb I don't bother....fucking ell Shawn me on boy ur gonna make a tidy penny let me know ur name when u start via pgp lol


yep them too, i would put green in mbb then heatseal around that! buyers are paranoid as fuck more things like that the better.

although for uk to uk order n blues it would be overkill but they would like it.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Piss take innit Robbie ya never know the old codgers might snuff it before then lol....Yeh Rambo I'll make sure I get all that gear....I'm thinking do like a 4 tab free tester out for each customer try and get rid of a 100 of them and them I should be laughing the orders should come rolling in hopefully like u say Chuck the green up on there too and could make a killing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

The lad I got the Paki from gave me the option, he said he normally does 3xvacuum but can do mbb if I'd like so I said vacuum n mbb but tbh you can have a few postage options ranging from just vacuum to 3 x vacuum n mbb but fucking make em pay for it, mbb for everyone might get a Lil costly after a while so if they want it they can pay for it since ur products gonna be cheaper than everyone else's


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Its gonna be a bastard getting started like but well see how it goes ay...just.need to make sure I get a shit load more of them in like


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

How much for blueys shaun? 
I could do with knocking weed on the head for a few weeks n blueys make me sleep lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Well most ppl on here have an account of agora with some of rep so I'm sure we can write a few reviews on the forums n buy a few off to get the deals rolling.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> How much for blueys shaun?
> I could do with knocking weed on the head for a few weeks n blueys make me sleep lol


that's crossed my mind haha was planning on getting a few packs for my first week not smoking put then I found the paki....once u get the mbb in ill take some of the blues off u so when the missus is on the rag I can drug the bitch


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Then again blueys prob aint the best idea seeing as ill habe to be up at like 5 and I dont go bed till bout 3 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Then again blueys prob aint the best idea seeing as ill habe to be up at like 5 and I dont go bed till bout 3 lol


think of it this way, with the blues u could be asleep by 9


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

I got sent some tren today as a free sample and there's hairs in the sealed vials lol ..... fucking professional samples they are pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

No wonder it was free lol u gonna try it? Ive totally changed my workout n am trying to eat alotmore before I give the anavar a go...but I'm definitely gonna do one cycle a year when I get around to it... the var shits pricy like 200 quid for the 8week cycle of 100mg but from what I gather it's worth it seeing as the other oral you bloat to fuck n don't keep the gains as well with the var... You ever use your var when coming off a cycle?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol 10 for a diver 20 for tenna and so on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

In English for the non UK slang lingo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

£5 for 10 £10 for 20 and so on lol £50 100


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> £5 for 10 £10 for 20 and so on lol £50 100


you gotta remember bizz you lose money for the fees agora takes out the sale then you will also lose a lil bit when you cash the coins in, so price accordingly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

What dosage are they? Might be able to make a Lil off those... Nvm stoned moment lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> hQIMA8IaYaYFK4J1AQ//ZSQ9fqoTW7LyB1fB2aY3fMVHwdZ44BX/xUIzqJiPoxj3
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

10mg mate the bad boys lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And it's the safest way to communicate..pretty fucking cool lol


TORS BUSTED at nsa level pgp too...no worries for weed farmers tho we way too low to interest them


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> just fucked off .... getting married away next year n trying to get a venue over here for a party when we get back .... spent weeks looking at venues then finally find the one im happy with , good price, hotel next door for family to stay ... good entertainment etc and the only fucking day they already have a booking for 2015 is the fucking day I need !!!!! Taking the piss now .. some old fuckers hage booked there golden wedding anniversary party that weekend..... didnt go down well when I found out and said to the venues manager that hopefully they will diebor split up before the date lol


can i come? lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the mbb is a real deal breaker with me when ordering on agora, if it's not mbb I don't bother....fucking ell Shawn me on boy ur gonna make a tidy penny let me know ur name when u start via pgp lol


im vending in mbb now they r the nuts but pricey at 20 quid per sq m lol....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Let me know when u guys are go


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> TORS BUSTED at nsa level pgp too...no worries for weed farmers tho we way too low to interest them


how'd it get busted? The recent patches solved the vulnerability..I'm assuming you're referring to ice post? And where is the pgp encryption being cracked? Is that with a certain bit encryption or just the general architecture of the program? but ur bang on about us were the small fish they want the ones running the site n terrorists.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

i liked your post about mbbs and looked into it, i actually had some but i thought ide ordered 20 when in fact only 2 came so was keeping em for spesh as vac plac seems to do the job but only for human noses, now i would only send my brothers weed vac paced and mbbd


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> how'd it get busted? The recent patches solved the vulnerability..I'm assuming you're referring to ice post? And where is the pgp encryption being cracked? Is that with a certain bit encryption or just the general architecture of the program? but ur bang on about us were the small fish they want the ones running the site n terrorists.






http://www.pgp.net/pgpnet/pgp-faq/pgp-faq-security-questions.html#security-against-nsa


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> £5 for 10 £10 for 20 and so on lol £50 100


so £2 each then? lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> one for you zedd
> 
> 
> so £2 each then? lol


50p each


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> TORS BUSTED at nsa level pgp too...no worries for weed farmers tho we way too low to interest them


yeah its been done by both the yanks an russians now an there is talk of china having hacked it over a year ago n kept silent about it n just gathering info etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 50p each


Yeah sorry too tired, aint slept properly in over a week, i knew what i meant even if no other fucker did lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

Tor and pgp are fine for us and prob up to hitmen so no worries


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152672131255522


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

so shawny these are 10 mg diazepam yeah?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah I saw that today actually hahaha, well for one were on version 3.6 n coupled with pgp encryption ur fine she's fear mongering. It's never been 100% sure the Russians put sniffers on the end nodes and your told to use pgp with it for a reason. And as for that link it says "What does all this have to do with PGP? The RSA-129 key is approximately equal in security to a 426-bit PGP key. This has been shown to be easily crackable by this project. PGP used to recommend 384-bit keys as "casual grade" security; recent versions offer 768 bits as a recommended minimum security level." alotmore of pgp programs use 2000 +bit encryption "Your PGP software may ask you for a desired key length for your key pair. Generally the larger the key size the the more difficult it is to conduct known brute force attacks. Larger keys are generally preferable all else being equal, but some older PGP software may not function with very large keys. Most current PGP software defaults to 2048-bit keys for encryption, but we've not run into any difficulties when using 4096-bit encryption keys. While 1024-bit keys are generally considered safe for the foreseeable future, we do not recommend keys less than 1024 bit and encourage you to use at least 2048-bit or larger for all new keys if possible." source
https://www.dragonresearchgroup.org/insight/pgp-guide.html




My phone has quite a few options in itself but no way as good as a desktop bit here is a Lil bit on the encryption it uses

http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1279619



I'm using the ae encryption BTW haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol u sound like u could do with a few sae lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes zedd ask rambs or ice they'll let yano mate


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah I saw that today actually hahaha, well for one were on version 3.6 n coupled with pgp encryption ur fine she's fear mongering. It's never been 100% sure the Russians put sniffers on the end nodes and your told to use pgp with it for a reason. And as for that link it says "What does all this have to do with PGP? The RSA-129 key is approximately equal in security to a 426-bit PGP key. This has been shown to be easily crackable by this project. PGP used to recommend 384-bit keys as "casual grade" security; recent versions offer 768 bits as a recommended minimum security level." alotmore of pgp programs use 2000 +bit encryption "Your PGP software may ask you for a desired key length for your key pair. Generally the larger the key size the the more difficult it is to conduct known brute force attacks. Larger keys are generally preferable all else being equal, but some older PGP software may not function with very large keys. Most current PGP software defaults to 2048-bit keys for encryption, but we've not run into any difficulties when using 4096-bit encryption keys. While 1024-bit keys are generally considered safe for the foreseeable future, we do not recommend keys less than 1024 bit and encourage you to use at least 2048-bit or larger for all new keys if possible." source
> https://www.dragonresearchgroup.org/insight/pgp-guide.html
> 
> 
> ...


like i said its ok for petty crime lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Suppose I went on a bit of a rant alright lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol u sound like u could do with a few sae lolol


Few of what?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

this was an un noticed gem lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Few of what?


Blueys yano what we just been ok about lol helpnya sleep.no problemo


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Blueys yano what we just been ok about lol helpnya sleep.no problemo


hehe cheers but dont touch em lol, now on the other hand if i find out uve got a big bit of hash coming tomorrow i might try n buy some of that off ya lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> hehe cheers but dont touch em lol, now on the other hand if i find out uve got a big bit of hash coming tomorrow i might try n buy some of that off ya lmfao


ive offered u weed ffs to smoke the babies head....u didnt even reply u rudeboy lool


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i liked your post about mbbs and looked into it, i actually had some but i thought ide ordered 20 when in fact only 2 came so was keeping em for spesh as vac plac seems to do the job but only for human noses, now i would only send my brothers weed vac paced and mbbd


When ur dealing with someone offer mbb but say it will cost so and so much. When I crop I'll be sending out a few samples n it will be mbb n vacuumed if I have the funds.


Best packaging I got was from the guy that gave me the wrong pills lol was shrink wrapped in a porn flick in mbb vacuum sealed...porn included lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

no probs we can all be cunts when the littleuns arrive, but if your not too offended i will happily recommend cannabis as a stress reliever esp mine, the lem in particular lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> When ur dealing with someone offer mbb but say it will cost so and so much. When I crop I'll be sending out a few samples n it will be mbb n vacuumed if I have the funds.
> 
> 
> Best packaging I got was from the guy that gave me the wrong pills lol was shrink wrapped in a porn flick in mbb vacuum sealed...porn included lol


when i need advice on wiping my arse i ll ask someone in his 20 s lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

im stressed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when i need advice on wiping my arse i ll ask someone in his 20 s lolol


I'm sure a man of ur age needs someone to wipe it for him alright haha. but I do recommend using a minimum of one fold before you wipe


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive offered u weed ffs to smoke the babies head....u didnt even reply u rudeboy lool


sorry mate i didnt see it, when was it? If i do nt respond to something on here it aint me being rude i just havent seen it lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sorry mate i didnt see it, when was it? If i do nt respond to something on here it aint me being rude i just havent seen it lol


no probs mate thought it was pride u bein with littleun and brassic i know u love my gear lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

pm me an ill send u a henry of psycho, shud get ya a bit more baby frenly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Henry=8th?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

henry the 8th??? fucking el mate wake up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

[Saerimmner, post: 10791240, member: 224323"]hehe cheers but dont touch em lol, now on the other hand if i find out uve got a big bit of hash coming tomorrow i might try n buy some of that off ya lmfao[/QUOTE]

Bitcoins only lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Tor and pgp are fine for us and prob up to hitmen so no worries


That's me fucked then.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [Saerimmner, post: 10791240, member: 224323"]hehe cheers but dont touch em lol, now on the other hand if i find out uve got a big bit of hash coming tomorrow i might try n buy some of that off ya lmfao


Bitcoins only lolol[/QUOTE]

Shawney if u do set up a vendor account I wouldn't talk too much about it on here, keep ur profile on here separate from that on ur vendor account.....Rambo ran into a few problems and shit on the Sr forums cos of it, just un needed hassle


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bitcoins only lolol


Shawney if u do set up a vendor account I wouldn't talk too much about it on here, keep ur profile on here separate from that on ur vendor account.....Rambo ran into a few problems and shit on the Sr forums cos of it, just un needed hassle[/QUOTE]

already warned him mate, you lads sorted it out tho what with ya high stats compared to the numptys, after you n another said ya piece he didnt bother no more.

it did cause me probs and sales within users of the uk cannabis buyers thread which is a big market, i deffo wouldnt ever do that again.

cunt called me a racist,drunken druggie security risk if i member right lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Shawney if u do set up a vendor account I wouldn't talk too much about it on here, keep ur profile on here separate from that on ur vendor account.....Rambo ran into a few problems and shit on the Sr forums cos of it, just un needed hassle


already warned him mate, you lads sorted it out tho what with ya high stats compared to the numptys, after you n another said ya piece he didnt bother no more.[/QUOTE]

Aye fuckin jealous pricks ffs, just unneeded hassle trying to turn it round when ur busy enough


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> already warned him mate, you lads sorted it out tho what with ya high stats compared to the numptys, after you n another said ya piece he didnt bother no more.


Aye fuckin jealous pricks ffs, just unneeded hassle trying to turn it round when ur busy enough[/QUOTE]

i think it was that welsh mod, the twat who tried to give it large in here around that same time sorta but who no's, they deffo read the thread actively cause he put links to some of me worst posts, like ''id rather eat dogshit than kiss a paki'' to name a few lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Shawney if u do set up a vendor account I wouldn't talk too much about it on here, keep ur profile on here separate from that on ur vendor account.....Rambo ran into a few problems and shit on the Sr forums cos of it, just un needed hassle
> 
> already warned him mate, you lads sorted it out tho what with ya high stats compared to the numptys, after you n another said ya piece he didnt bother no more.
> 
> ...


what the fuck man! Thought you meant on riu in some thread when u told me the last week fuvin he'll man lol do u have the same name or something lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> what the fuck man! Thought you meant on riu in some thread when u told me the last week fuvin he'll man lol do u have the same name or something lol


no i was called weedrus lol but i announced it on the thread relax which was deffo a mistake, didnt do me no great harm mind when i had good stock i was shifting it fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Lolol ah rambo you legendary mother fucker lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Aye fuckin jealous pricks ffs, just unneeded hassle trying to turn it round when ur busy enough


i think it was that welsh mod, the twat who tried to give it large in here around that same time sorta but who no's, they deffo read the thread actively cause he put links to some of me worst posts, like ''id rather eat dogshit than kiss a paki'' to name a few lmao[/QUOTE]
that fukin mod off here mate thort so, welsh cunt was threatening a few years back had a rabbit avvi and as soon as he was mobbed started to get alllllll funky yeah?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Aye fuckin jealous pricks ffs, just unneeded hassle trying to turn it round when ur busy enough


i think it was that welsh mod, the twat who tried to give it large in here around that same time sorta but who no's, they deffo read the thread actively cause he put links to some of me worst posts, like ''id rather eat dogshit than kiss a paki'' to name a few lmao[/QUOTE]

Aye who knows m8 but they definitely read thru the thread or maybe was a regular reader, who knows. Didn't do no harm but was a fuckin ball ache for ye....well until the big boys stepped in lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeh cheers hydro like rambs said he already warned me if I do set one up I won't mention the name of it on here that's for sure I can't wait tin get cracking with it tho just gotta build a bit of stock up first


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh cheers hydro like rambs said he already warned me if I do set one up I won't mention the name of it on here that's for sure I can't wait tin get cracking with it tho just gotta build a bit of stock up first


keep a load of em trippy toads u were on about before n sell their extracts 2 hahah


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [Saerimmner, post: 10791240, member: 224323"]hehe cheers but dont touch em lol, now on the other hand if i find out uve got a big bit of hash coming tomorrow i might try n buy some of that off ya lmfao


Bitcoins only lolol[/QUOTE]

If i had bitcoins I wouldnt need to ask you lot to get shit for me lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Shawney if u do set up a vendor account I wouldn't talk too much about it on here, keep ur profile on here separate from that on ur vendor account.....Rambo ran into a few problems and shit on the Sr forums cos of it, just un needed hassle


already warned him mate, you lads sorted it out tho what with ya high stats compared to the numptys, after you n another said ya piece he didnt bother no more.

it did cause me probs and sales within users of the uk cannabis buyers thread which is a big market, i deffo wouldnt ever do that again.

cunt called me a racist,drunken druggie security risk if i member right lolol[/QUOTE]
in psychology there is a concept called projection, when u accuse someone of all the faults u have, lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Then buy some sae its a piece a piss mate then you can order whatever you likey


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pm me an ill send u a henry of psycho, shud get ya a bit more baby frenly


If your sure mate it would be much appreciated thank you and ill send you something in return at harvest time along with (hopefully its big enough by then to take cuts from) your Gringo cut, I know uve had exo n BP some maybe a bit of the Blue Kush for ya as something different?

Also so everyone else in here is aware 1 whole BP is being kept solely for sending out to the lads on here i owe samples to as had to get rid of thw hole last crop just to stop the bailiffs kicking the door thru


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

It's literally a bank transfer n localbitcoin sorts a wallet out for u n all....some ppl even accept PayPal on it but the rates are shite


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If your sure mate it would be much appreciated thank you and ill send you something in return at harvest time along with (hopefully its big enough by then to take cuts from) your Gringo cut, I know uve had exo n BP some maybe a bit of the Blue Kush for ya as something different?
> 
> Also so everyone else in here is aware 1 whole BP is being kept solely for sending out to the lads on here i owe samples to as had to get rid of thw hole last crop just to stop the bailiffs kicking the door thru


gringo sounds worth lookin at without any high hopes tbh due to ridiculous hyperbolic rec...smells in veg lool we


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Then buy some sae its a piece a piss mate then you can order whatever you likey


I am going to at harvest time mate but cant justify spending out on too much til then coz of our financial situation, even spending a tenner foolishly these days can totally fuck us up for over a week


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Customer service got back to me with a fucking apology...can't fucking spend an apology u fuck! Really thought I'd get a voucher...next time


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gringo sounds worth lookin at without any high hopes tbh due to ridiculous hyperbolic rec...smells in veg lool we


currently its 3" tall an ya can smell it over the cheese cuts when you open the door to the veg cupboard lol, it doesnt STINK in veg but you can certainly smell something other than just normal plant material smell ya normally get in veg, get to flower tho n fuck me that changes rapidly, makes cheese in flower seem very weak smelling lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeh wank that sae especially with extra mouths to feed....took me a while to buy one but once I did u realise how easy it is


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh wank that sae especially with extra mouths to feed....took me a while to buy one but once I did u realise how easy it is


yeah thats the annoying thing mate, if i could buy them hashes n shit off there i could make thousands just passing it over, wldnt even have to go round getting rid of it, just cant afford to put ANY money into it til harvest tho

Also if any of you lot that are closer to me want a big lump of weed when i harvest it wld be mutually beneficial to both of us for someone to take it all of me in a big lump at harvest n ill make it worth ya while if ya want to


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ill make it worth ya while if ya want to


You mean sex ? Pmsl


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Customer service got back to me with a fucking apology...can't fucking spend an apology u fuck! Really thought I'd get a voucher...next time


why dont u use your massive intellectual reserve and


Saerimmner said:


> currently its 3" tall an ya can smell it over the cheese cuts when you open the door to the veg cupboard lol, it doesnt STINK in veg but you can certainly smell something other than just normal plant material smell ya normally get in veg, get to flower tho n fuck me that changes rapidly, makes cheese in flower seem very weak smelling lol


tha


[email protected] said:


> Customer service got back to me with a fucking apology...can't fucking spend an apology u fuck! Really thought I'd get a voucher...next time


classic lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Why don't you use the delete button lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why don't you use the delete button lol


Pmsl


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why don't you use the delete button lol


haahahha genuinely funny lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Suppose somebody has to be around here


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

yh or u could try drinking 3 bottles of wine and engaging


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

Relax when all ya family are sat in same room does it sound like Mrs browns boys ? Your the gay son ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Nah it sounds more like u need to shut up lol fucking hate that tone he does that dirty accent in...I'm from the southwest niggas we have culture and castles coming out our arses over here...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

ok i got 80 plants to feed lol, laters


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok i got 80 plants to feed lol, laters


have PM`d ya mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Lmao ^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Look at the time Sean posted n rimmed...spooky lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Look at the time Sean posted n rimmed...spooky lol


dob?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2014)

Dbb?lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 13, 2014)

pic doesnt work


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol I was laughing at Robbie's comment about you been the gay one from Mrs browns boys lmao gave me quite a tickle lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I was laughing at Robbie's comment about you been the gay one from Mrs browns boys lmao gave me quite a tickle lol


imagine him in those clogs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 13, 2014)

Evening ladies, not long in from work, having a few beers and a smoke, another shift 2morro but fuck it, who else is on it 2nite?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol maamy maamy lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 13, 2014)

Just chillin oot with a nice bifta after a reet nice shower then bed for me...when I wake I expect a parcel of hash n goods lol.....bizzle oooouuuut


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

wassup cunts, anyone else eating bushmeat for brekki? Ebola bbq


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

http://fluboard.rhizalabs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12008


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> imagine him in those clogs lol


they don't need to imagine I regularly post pics of my clogs lol if I ever meet any of you you'll know it's me when I see a lad in jeans n slippers lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just chillin oot with a nice bifta after a reet nice shower then bed for me...when I wake I expect a parcel of hash n goods lol.....bizzle oooouuuut


ur shit should be there today man if not their onto u man! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Bookmarked that Lil page, shits scary when they have Lil reports like...Fuck me in happy to be Irish, at worst I get a Lil cold over there BAM EBOLA OR SEXY TIME=AIDS. They also ask for anyone that was on contact with anyone that had the virus to report it so they can be quarantined lol yeah that's gonna happen 


zeddd said:


> http://fluboard.rhizalabs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1200.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Page didn't like me 2 much banned me for my curiosity haha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Page didn't like me 2 much banned me for my curiosity haha


cos ur on tor lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah I rooted my shit so run allllll my traffic via tor haha kinda annoying but u just go back into tor n change identity lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

i predict the first uk case in a few weeks, they need to shut down west africa ffs this is gonna explode now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Fuck sake man I'd rather aids to ebola lol maybe theirs already been a few cases they just don't wanna report anything yet. Imagine a wealthy African contracting it n fearfully fleeing the country thinking they'd get better care in England fuck that man!!!!shit must be near impossible to contain in that broke ass country


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

think its ice's birthday today?

happy birthday you old git lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i predict the first uk case in a few weeks, they need to shut down west africa ffs this is gonna explode now


Ive got an even better idea than that..............Empty all those B-52`s in the Nevada Desert of mothballs, load em up with incendiary and napalm charges and completely carpet bomb the living shit out of the whole fucking African continent an do every cunt a favour


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy bday ice, he's probably balls deep in his breakfast right now haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh didnt realise it was his birthday today, shall we have a quick whip round for a new foot for him? lmao

Only joking, Happy birthday Ice mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

Think I have Ebola !, I'm bleeding out my arse. Could be my farmers though !, HAPPY BDAY ZEDD


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think its ice's birthday today?
> 
> happy birthday you old git lol



dafuq u know that?
lol i only remebered yesterday

no balls deep for me, missus on rag

fucking typical

anyone reckonn about these?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Morning cunt features happy b day ice...fairys just landed with all your tackle ......I've had 2 other fairys as well this morning 

Still waiting on 20g of paki 20g redseal some dmt and some pills lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

what is the hash in the pic then bizz?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what is the hash in the pic then bizz?


looks like bubble innit.

i still gotta take my exo down, cumming on 10 weeks now, been on water 4 days still lots of fat white hairs though..


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like bubble innit.
> 
> i still gotta take my exo down, cumming on 10 weeks now, been on water 4 days still lots of fat white hairs though..


looks nice deffo, you got any birthday plans then mate?

wouldnt worry too much bout a few white hairs still, especially at 10wks! that will be some tasty n very strong exo.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

Ice 's bday ? Fuck I'm blind, thought ram said Zedd, sorry Ice, happy bday man, 4 get the pics , obviously you're not 50, still a young chicken.fucking stone overs .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

[="rambo22, post: 10793772, member: 720865"]what is the hash in the pic then bizz?[/QUOTE]

Thats the double zero my old chum


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [="rambo22, post: 10793772, member: 720865"]what is the hash in the pic then bizz?


Thats the double zero my old chum[/QUOTE]

yeah that looks tasty mate, is that from eurosupply?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

that hash looks nice, whats that one as i know uve ordered more than 1 lol

dw just saw ya comment to rambo lol, how much the 00 cost an what weight is it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeh off the old eurosupply....I orders 20g of paki off him as well but that hasn't come yet hope it comes 2morra


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks like bubble innit.
> 
> i still gotta take my exo down, cumming on 10 weeks now, been on water 4 days still lots of fat white hairs though..


 Lots of white hairs=hard mode!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

bk in a bit got shopping to do


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lots of white hairs=hard mode!!




lol that video your on about? haha, i need my loupe bak for the trichs

anyone used them then






look orite yanp. thermastatic so set to 28 and your golden


and see lads, bizzle just got 2 cuts of me,, AND THER ALIVE!!! fuku

and u
and u
and u
and u

and MOST CERTAINLY FUKK UUU!! ahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Double zero sae...I'm just about ton have a joint of it now...smells exactly how i remember


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Is that a temp controller ice?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dafuq u know that?
> lol i only remebered yesterday
> 
> no balls deep for me, missus on rag
> ...


She's ur missus, put on a Johnny n get stuck in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning cunt features happy b day ice...fairys just landed with all your tackle ......I've had 2 other fairys as well this morning
> 
> Still waiting on 20g of paki 20g redseal some dmt and some pills lol


 if H drop all that acid now I'll send u 15 quid in coins! Enjoy man the hash will be with u in no time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha I've never done acid plenty a mushies but never a acid lol so should be fun theyre only 115 ug so shouldn't be too strong for my fragile mind.....hash is lovely very mellow and smooth taste wish I'd of got 20g of this now lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha I've never done acid plenty a mushies but never a acid lol so should be fun theyre only 115 ug so shouldn't be too strong for my fragile mind.....hash is lovely very mellow and smooth taste wish I'd of got 20g of this now lol


Don't go running around the street with yer bollox out, mr filth will be finding you're grow AGAIN !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Nah your gonna love the acid man!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha I'll lock all windows and doors and then enter a new dimension lol can't wait gonna do one sat night......Yeh thanks for the cuts ic3 got the little bad girls under the cfl now nice little set of roots on em as well tbf


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is that a temp controller ice?



yeh its a thermastatic one


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Double zero sae...I'm just about ton have a joint of it now...smells exactly how i remember


cool how much that cost ya for how many grams out of interest?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

£70 odd quid for 10 grams worth every penny


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

only gone and found a site with EVERY yes EVERY columbo episode to stream

this is a happy man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

happy birthday Ic3 man. Don't go getting columbo'd out ya nut mind! 

all this talk of hash has got my with about 8 pages of agora open here. dangerous times lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> £70 odd quid for 10 grams worth every penny


Cant argue at that for 00 mate, shitty rock hard block is going for about the same rate round here


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> only gone and found a site with EVERY yes EVERY columbo episode to stream
> 
> this is a happy man.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

My aunty Ivy looks like Columbo ! One more thing ma'm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/weird-news/lists/for-sale-abandoned-fort-on-the-river-thames-9668242.html

Throw a few solar panels n wind turbines n u got urself a safe grow house lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/weird-news/lists/for-sale-abandoned-fort-on-the-river-thames-9668242.html
> 
> Throw a few solar panels n wind turbines n u got unself a safe grow house lol



fuk that wy solar panels? its outside


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

What? I


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Deadly ain't it lol in fact its terrible lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What? I



just do em on the roof big outside fucker, not like anyone will see them



shawnybizzle said:


> Deadly ain't it lol in fact its terrible lol


what is?

glad the cuts are orite man,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Agora and silkroak are deadly lol

Yeh they're sweet mate one looks lovely the other just needs a perking up finally got the psy lol...ballast arrived yet mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Ah gotcha, well it's not entirely secluded so you want a Lil privacy.
it's in England so indoor would be far more consistent in quality. N if u plant all outside where will all the fine ass honeys go?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Agora and silkroak are deadly lol
> 
> Yeh they're sweet mate one looks lovely the other just needs a perking up finally got the psy lol...ballast arrived yet mate?


na not yet, royal mail round here is fucked,
been getting 3 dleiveries a day recently like real weird, lol.
and normally bewteen 1.30pm-5pm



[email protected] said:


> Ah gotcha, well it's not entirely secluded so you want a Lil privacy.
> it's in England so indoor would be far more consistent in quality. N if u plant all outside where will all the fine ass honeys go?


 lol yeh suppose, IF the water is running you could put sum big paddles in and make the water currant make lekki free. might be a bitch for internet tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sir-cliff-richards-home-searched-4049180


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

related content always comes up with some gems

http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2014/08/08/man-buys-23-burger-king-apple-pies-to-spite-screaming-child/?ncid=edlinkukpare00000666

that'd totally be me like haaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> related content always comes up with some gems
> 
> http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2014/08/08/man-buys-23-burger-king-apple-pies-to-spite-screaming-child/?ncid=edlinkukpare00000666
> 
> that'd totally be me like haaha


saw that a while back, fucking class lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Just noticed ur profile pics the head off me ice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

Just ordered myself some of that hash. My jars are empty, first time i've run dry in ages.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

What you gone for don? I've got some paki and red seal to come yet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Yesssss , I'll be getting 30 odd cent off that..cha-ching lol who'd you order it from?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll be taking a few of those blues off u once u setup shop Sean a lad will buy the 100 off me for 170 lolol they go for 2e a pop over here.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Euro And dutchmagic on sr the only order I've made on agora was the strawberrys


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

dutchmagic are legit vendors or where, ive ordered of them a few times, delivery can be abit slower than you would expect from holland tho.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be taking a few of those blues off u once u setup shop Sean a lad will buy the 100 off me for 170 lolol they go for 2e a pop over here.


Oh dear oh dear oh dear you bknow what theres just been a huge shortage in supply and price has sky rocketed lmao..nah that's crazy prices man but Yeh gimme a shout I'll sort u oot mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got the same man that 00 business. Eurosupply


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just got the same man that 00 business. Eurosupply


did you use sr2 or agora for that don?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dutchmagic are legit vendors or where, ive ordered of them a few times, delivery can be abit slower than you would expect from holland tho.


They have some alright weed deals as well like would be good for percy this hash I'm getting was about £68 for 20 g of red seal and the feedback is good so we'll see like yano


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear you bknow what theres just been a huge shortage in supply and price has sky rocketed lmao..nah that's crazy prices man but Yeh gimme a shout I'll sort u oot mate


Hahaha we will wait till agora so I can review how shit everything was all over the forums n ur page lol. u fucking arse bandits I'm gonna have to order a few g samples of the hashes now lol... This thread does have its downsides at times hahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol that video your on about? haha, i need my loupe bak for the trichs
> 
> anyone used them then
> 
> ...


Same as the one I use m8, brilliant fucking job they are

EDIT: I. Am wrong, mine is a speed controller for my extractor but looks the same as that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

Agora rambo. Not used SR2 in months


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> related content always comes up with some gems
> 
> http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2014/08/08/man-buys-23-burger-king-apple-pies-to-spite-screaming-child/?ncid=edlinkukpare00000666
> 
> that'd totally be me like haaha


Id of took the pies outside, stood right outside the window they were sat at and one by one threw the pies on the floor .... watching the little shits face as I did it lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Agora rambo. Not used SR2 in months


i dont think eurosupply is very active on agora mate, did you not see that they havent signed into agora in 15days! might be a idea to send them a message on sr2 where they seem alot more active to remind about the agora order.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

You'd think in this day and age they'd have an email notification system ffs if PayPal can manage it and pretty much every other site you buy from lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

money had just hit my wallet so i'll just transfer it over to Sr2. sorted. cheers for the heads up tho rambo


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2014)

Sr2 safe to use again now then? Someone pm me the addy


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

ahem . . .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

We have the Catholic Church n u lads have celebrities lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

This songs lost all meaning lol...still love the shadows


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sir-cliff-richards-home-searched-4049180


hes one of the visitors to the boy brothel at elm guest house in barnes, he used the name kitty when there


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

he was lord boothbys rent boy in the 50s


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

another 2 faggots




the fukin web of pederasts is unreal


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

and full circle cliff writes to kray in nik..http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/8074918/Kray-twins-memorabilia-sold-at-auction.html


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2014)

Sr2 link ya fuck faces


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

shawney on acid..




..ooooh the colours, ill swap u some for psycho if ya like


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

silkroad6ownowfk.onion

its still no escrow so lots more risk but there are some legit good vendors still on there, they been having a doss attack recently you may have to keep trying to sign in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

this has had me in stitches for the last 10 minutes

Derby's new footy kits:





















I'm fuckin well baked


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh his face does look a bit worried don't it lol....

What was ye thinking zedd I've only got 5 how many was u after like ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha Yeh his face does look a bit worried don't it lol....
> 
> What was ye thinking zedd I've only got 5 how many was u after like ?


next time then man, they shud be a good trip 500ug loool


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

some of the best acid experiences have been tiny doses 1/4 trip every day just for the clarity of thinking and the enegy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> next time then man, they shud be a good trip 500ug loool


for his first time the strawberries are a nice like dose..but definitely get stronger ones next time!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> next time then man, they shud be a good trip 500ug loool


I was just gonna have one and see how it goes they're 115ug each


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

bit stronger than mushies and longer, much longer lovely


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

I tell ya what tho that 00 is some lovely tackle just had another j of it smokes so creamy makes me want to make a mix lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorted out a few patches in the garden a few weeks ago, grass was really starting to grow so took the dog out the front to brush him afterwards to reward him I played a little fetch, fuckers gotten so big when he takes a corner fast he rips chunks out the fucking ground. decided to check the ph of my root stimulater for the first time...7.5! Fucking hell man not doing that shit again, always thought u didn't have to ph the cunt


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't wait to try one I'll swap 2 with ya if you want and have 3 for my sen and my fun times lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't wait to try one I'll swap 2 with ya if you want and have 3 for my sen and my fun times lol


cool bro ill wait for the trip report first


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

why dont u take a 1/5 of one now?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol cuz I'm at work in an hour hahaha would be fun tho that but I'd end up running under a roller or something


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Same as the one I use m8, brilliant fucking job they are
> 
> EDIT: I. Am wrong, mine is a speed controller for my extractor but looks the same as that



that is a fan speed controller, exept this one runs on a thermastat, set to 28 it keeps ya shit running till 28, automatic like.

and considering im at 19 with lights on, i reckon i need one, ordered another normal controller for now, not the whte ones, ther pants


----------



## Danny88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys have any of u ordered off of meerkovo on sr av Neva ordered off it b4 didn't Evan realise it was bk up anyway am after sum of that flake that's a ton looks like good stuff


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

meerkovo is still about and still has some of the best sniff on the darknet, budworks is worth looking at too thats some qaulity gear aswel.


----------



## Danny88 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> meerkovo is still about and still has some of the best sniff on the darknet, budworks is worth looking at too thats some qaulity gear aswel.


K nice 1 mate looks like I jus need a gaff to get it sent 2


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Danny88 said:


> K nice 1 mate looks like I jus need a gaff to get it sent 2


wouldnt worry too much its a uk to uk order n sniff orders are no bigger than a normal letter in general, that is unless you still living with mum n dad lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

Danny88 said:


> K nice 1 mate looks like I jus need a gaff to get it sent 2


No 1, The Thames , seems like a safe bet .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> No 1, The Thames , seems like a safe bet .



na 5 downing street

or

66 letsby avenue
or 
66 illbe avenue


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> No 1, The Thames , seems like a safe bet .


you see that house, mental or what fuck that tho baz i dont like the sea or even the river lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

u wont something done do it yaself hay! just asked the missus to pour me a large vods i.e half vods half mixer n what do i get a fucking spicy tonic water, and she musta shook up the bottle cause the tonic taste fucking flat.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

No but that meerkovas sniff dies look the bollocks is that the 100 a g one? If I'm.thinking of the right man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

For sniff I can personally vouch for budworx.top quality if u can afford it bit their are many just as good for alot less 


Danny88 said:


> K nice 1 mate looks like I jus need a gaff to get it sent 2


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

there aint that much amazing coke on the darknet tbh, ive have sampled many of em from uk vendors to Spanish,Dutch,Italian yeah theres some good coke but dont for 1 minit beleive all this 90% pure shite, cause thats what it is shite! you would be very lucky to buy it in tens of kilos from fucking cartels at that purity so if ya think it aint been stamped on a few times by the time we get it in grams even at 100 a g+ then your a fool.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

U wankers got me looking at coke n I saw this new guy...fuck it imma try him out shits really really cheap foR .25


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Waiting for his response on packaging but fuck me is basically free lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U wankers got me looking at coke n I saw this new guy...fuck it imma try him out shits really really cheap foR .25


new vendors n small samples your find alot of the time is the best coke your get from the darknet.

or now n then one of the big boys will send out a bad batch n get shitloads of complaints and then offer out small samples of a next batch to get the custom back, get on them too that usually the rocket fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

That was the case with my. 25 sample last time was amazing...gonna but it now fuck it..u should buy one 2 at that price it's free postage 2..,25 for like a fiver lol there is a charge on(bout 15euro) postage n above it they say they don't lol think it's just for the. 25 bht I'm gonna still get it..fuck it order made lolo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

we shud do acid nite on the thread, everyone take what they comfi with...?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

anyone want to guess what is their statistical chance of catching ebola eventually?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeh can't say I've been eying up the sniff might have to have a dabble with these samples.....well got stand down for Friday night so might have to test the ode LSD tonight when I finish hahaha have a 3 o'clock trip out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll stick to a Horlicks n me bong but it'd be fun to watch what you lot try n type. I'm trying to decide on what to treat myself with on my birthday. Might have to be a bit of everything.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

when u done mushrooms bizz, where they the uk mushies n how many did you take? did you eat them or make a tea with em?

imo the acid of today isnt up to much any acid ive had over the last few years hasnt compared to 50 mushrooms brewed up into a tea, last time i done acid was a good few yrs ago id previously munch a shitload of good pills then hrs later i done 3 blotters at once, buzz was nice yeah n tripping but not like mushrooms, was just colours etc not actually seeing shit that wasnt there.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll stick to a Horlicks n me bong but it'd be fun to watch what you lot try n type. I'm trying to decide on what to treat myself with on my birthday. Might have to be a bit of everything.


gram of proper, gram of crack, gram of ketamine, 5 dutch e's and a bottle of your spirit of choice? sounds good to me anyway for a birthday treat lol

maybe a gram of good opium for the comedown too?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Made a brew with em and Yeh British liberty caps mate the ones with the nipples....last year had about 80 dried made a brew with em.....mainly more vivid colours and uncontrollable giggle fits lol funny shit been the same everyrtime only thing I don't like is the queezy feeling u get.....I've also dried em crushed em and put them in caps that was just the same as a brew but without gagging on a cuppa for 5 mins lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Made a brew with em and Yeh British liberty caps mate the ones with the nipples....last year had about 80 dried made a brew with em.....mainly more vivid colours and uncontrollable giggle fits lol funny shit been the same everyrtime only thing I don't like is the queezy feeling u get.....I've also dried em crushed em and put them in caps that was just the same as a brew but without gagging on a cuppa for 5 mins lol


we wouldnt dry them but was generally 50 a tea, yeah you gag but for me they have been the best trips ive ever had, im no acidhead tho just all the blotters ive had have seemed weak.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

whats your pref then guys? under the eyelid or tongue?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whats your pref then guys? under the eyelid or tongue?


eyeball paul lolol

under the tongue, but tbh they really aint my cuppa tea im not down with all that free ya mind im a better person since tripping shite its just another drug another buzz imo.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> eyeball paul lolol
> 
> under the tongue, but tbh they really aint my cuppa tea im not down with all that free ya mind im a better person since tripping shite its just another drug another buzz imo.


Lmao at eyeball paul, there's a guy paul used to party with us and that what we called him.....he was always drinking small shots of vod in his eye lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 14, 2014)

small shots?
pussy


im watching columbo yo! keeping it real.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lmao at eyeball paul, there's a guy paul used to party with us and that what we called him.....he was always drinking small shots of vod in his eye lol


smallest blood vessels aint it? get absorbed quicker? fuck that tho mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh can't say I've been eying up the sniff might have to have a dabble with these samples.....well got stand down for Friday night so might have to test the ode LSD tonight when I finish hahaha have a 3 o'clock trip out


I just ordered the. 25 fuck it only like 15 quid n escrow so why not lol n. 25 will do if it's the shiz nizz


----------



## Danny88 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wouldnt worry too much its a uk to uk order n sniff orders are no bigger than a normal letter in general, that is unless you still living with mum n dad lol


 ye still living with my mum I no I could prob still het it with out her knowing but ent wanna risk it


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Danny88 said:


> ye still living with my mum I no I could prob still het it with out her knowing but ent wanna risk it


deffo a no no then, ya lucky enough to still be living at home dont wana take the piss and have class A's delivered to the address.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> we wouldnt dry them but was generally 50 a tea, yeah you gag but for me they have been the best trips ive ever had, im no acidhead tho just all the blotters ive had have seemed weak.


We use to eat em as we picked em n 100 minimum, u wanna make it worth ur time


----------



## Danny88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Do any of use no any strains with a high cannabinoid that can get in UK it's just my mate's mums friend has a brain tumour so they want to make some oil


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Danny88 said:


> ye still living with my mum I no I could prob still het it with out her knowing but ent wanna risk it


Do it man, no risk..only risk is being called a pussy if y pop don't. What age are u BTW?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


>


 fucking love ideal!!! Anything with Johnny in it's hilarious


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We use to eat em as we picked em n 100 minimum, u wanna make it worth ur time


the buzz is different when u just eat em raw imo rather than brew em up, fuck that tho give me some real drugs anyday lol

i member many years ago when they where still legal in the dam, was only young but that night id brought pills on the street munched quite a few then was getting wrecked with mates in the hotel room, they all left n me missus went sleep so i thought it would be a good idea to munch this box of mushrooms it wasnt lol i spent the next 6odd hours pacing up n down the room naked with free dutch porn on the telly dodging these monsters that kept jumping out from behind fuking everything lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We use to eat em as we picked em n 100 minimum, u wanna make it worth ur time


Same here ... 1 in the bag 1 in the mouth ... 1 in the bag 2 in the mouth .... and so on until I fall on the floor giggling


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Made a brew with em and Yeh British liberty caps mate the ones with the nipples....last year had about 80 dried made a brew with em.....mainly more vivid colours and uncontrollable giggle fits lol funny shit been the same everyrtime only thing I don't like is the queezy feeling u get.....I've also dried em crushed em and put them in caps that was just the same as a brew but without gagging on a cuppa for 5 mins lol


dose for psychonauts is 70 g wet mushies, 7 g dry, psilocybin degrades with heating so teas are not recommended ime alto they work but if u really wanna trip out then munching 70g raw is the way, only time i would ever rec any one drinks coca cola if the mushie trip is too much cola helps as does eating food, acid nah u got 15 hours of fun watever


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the buzz is different when u just eat em raw imo rather than brew em up, fuck that tho give me some real drugs anyday lol
> 
> i member many years ago when they where still legal in the dam, was only young but that night id brought pills on the street munched quite a few then was getting wrecked with mates in the hotel room, they all left n me missus went sleep so i thought it would be a good idea to munch this box of mushrooms it wasnt lol i spent the next 6odd hours pacing up n down the room naked with free dutch porn on the telly dodging these monsters that kept jumping out from behind fuking everything lmao


another normal night for Rambo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

sugar aint it helps you come down from acid? as i say aint my drug of choice by far, but i member in the dam 3 of us ate a box at a shop 20mins later werent feeling much so went back n ate another 2 box's the women selling us em was laughing at as saying thats gonna work now n what not, not long after me missus n mate could barely walk n where proper freaking out in the middle of fucking dam during the day lol i was just about keeping it together n managed to get into some shop n beg some sugar lmao carnt member it helping much tho they still fucking wrecked n liabilitys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

First time ever in the dam I'd planned to have a smoke at the shop b4 we went shopping n tourist crap..we ended up having 2 3skinner blunts between the 2 of us. all we did was eat at 3 take out consecutivly n left lol I was paranoid to fuck walking g round the dam n all these black lads walking buy talking to one another n offering me coke under his breath.. was fucking awesome skills lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

never trip in a city, golden rule lol, broken it of course


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> sugar aint it helps you come down from acid? as i say aint my drug of choice by far, but i member in the dam 3 of us ate a box at a shop 20mins later werent feeling much so went back n ate another 2 box's the women selling us em was laughing at as saying thats gonna work now n what not, not long after me missus n mate could barely walk n where proper freaking out in the middle of fucking dam during the day lol i was just about keeping it together n managed to get into some shop n beg some sugar lmao carnt member it helping much tho they still fucking wrecked n liabilitys.


I tried the mushies in the dam and that's what put me of acid altogether lol, wasn't good


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

Smoking crystal in blunts a few year back was the last time I had my third eye out , oh matron .


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I tried the mushies in the dam and that's what put me of acid altogether lol, wasn't good


worse place to trip, fukin nightmare, u need nature and trusted frens


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I tried the mushies in the dam and that's what put me of acid altogether lol, wasn't good


aint for me geezer, and tbh i think all the ''acid'' ive had has just been of poor qaulity cause mushrooms have been a much better buzz and i dont think it should be that way acid should as said be a fucking loooooong heavy trip.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> worse place to trip, fukin nightmare, u need nature and trusted frens


Was in a hotel with 3 friends, they reckon they wernt gettin a buzz but I was fuckin spinning, bout 2am the night porter let himself into our room and demanded we leave cos of the drink smoke and music, roaring his fuckin head off lol, wasn't good in the middle of a trip IMO, was my first time too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> gram of proper, gram of crack, gram of ketamine, 5 dutch e's and a bottle of your spirit of choice? sounds good to me anyway for a birthday treat lol
> 
> maybe a gram of good opium for the comedown too?


I'm glad we live far apart!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 14, 2014)

A m8 of mine took trips years ago when we wer partying on a Saturday night, I left him Sunday night about 9 or so and he was still buzzing....fuck that shit ain't for me lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

It's mushy season shortly , there's hurds of em on the mountains round here, ide only pick em with some one who knows em for defo though , lots of other deadly shrooms alongside em I think, ide end up on a drip !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't ya get fucked just picking them now ?, used to be if u just had em dry, ain't it fucking stupid , making a natural wild growing plant illegal , grinds me gears a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

First time on acid you should be indoors with some cool as light n shut about n as zed said close friends n never trip in a city l fucking mad man Rambo lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First time on acid you should be indoors with some cool as light n shut about n as zed said close friends n never trip in a city l fucking mad man Rambo lol


lmao

take 3trips then go for a bike ride in canning town, e london aka the ghetto fun times lol 

this was all years ago mate im a fucking whuss nowdays unless its crack,coke,benzo's,pills, may be a few other drugs ive forgot lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> It's mushy season shortly , there's hurds of em on the mountains round here, ide only pick em with some one who knows em for defo though , lots of other deadly shrooms alongside em I think, ide end up on a drip !


it's really easy to spot em mate they look nothing like these http://www.telegraph.co.uk/gardening/gardeningpicturegalleries/10053769/10-poisonous-mushrooms-to-watch-out-for-in-Britain.html?image=2http:/and these are the liberty caps just remember the nips http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybe_semilanceata


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lmao
> 
> take 3trips then go for a bike ride in canning town, e london aka the ghetto fun times lol
> 
> this was all years ago mate im a fucking whuss nowdays unless its crack,coke,benzo's,pills, may be a few other drugs ive forgot lol


 hardcorelol unless it's crack,coke,Brazos n pills haha man ur hard mode .lol I'd od if I went on a session with u


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First time on acid you should be indoors with some cool as light n shut about n as zed said close friends n never trip in a city l fucking mad man Rambo lol


oh dont get me wrong ive tripped and driven round london at night in my spaceship/car that it became 8 hours later


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

i tell ya a fucking nice buzz n you can understand why most the states are hooked is on it, is oxycontin its really bloody nice, you need a 40mg or a 80mg but dont fuck about with the pill i.e crush it n sniff or lick the time-release off, with no tolerance a 40mg will buzz you for hours a 80mg will have you dribbling for longer lol i use to be a right twat when i had a good job years ago, i would pay for drug counselling but turn up oxy'd out me nut going mental that they wasnt helping me lol well worth it at 40quid a hr lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh dont get me wrong ive tripped and driven round london at night in my spaceship/car that it became 8 hours later


That's fucking insane lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh dont get me wrong ive tripped and driven round london at night in my spaceship/car that it became 8 hours later


Hahaha, I've walked home threw a street of aliens, holding my brother in laws hand crying .


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Hahaha, I've walked home threw a street of aliens, holding my brother in laws hand crying .


fun times lol

i member first time i got pissed n stoned at the same time aged about 12, by the time i got home me mouth was so dry from cheap cider n soapbar i seriously thought mini crocodiles where munching on me gums lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Rambo they only** do large amounts on agora but feel free to send me one...for science.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Rambo they only** do large amounts on agora but feel free to send me one...for science


you lost me there mate i am pretty pissed tho so that aint hard at the mo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you lost me there mate i am pretty pissed tho so that aint hard at the mo lol


Major I got this snazzy new keyboard n I have to add Alot of the words I use don't predictive is shhhit lol was saying agora doesn't do single oxy so feel free to send over a taster lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Someone deleting posts again rambo or am I tripping lol....


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

lashed meself


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Someone deleting posts again rambo or am I tripping lol....


didnt delete it mate just edit it ya sly ol fox lol nowt gets pass you lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Major I got this snazzy new keyboard n I have to add Alot of the words I use don't predictive is shhhit lol was saying agora doesn't do single oxy so feel free to send over a taster lol


you shore? single 40mg gos for 20-25 or 80mg usually 40squid they often sold as singles, taking 4x10mg just aint the same etc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Thats a bit fucking steep for a pill.apparently


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently


thats poor, unless your a addict you aint wanting more than a few, aint been any new marketplace not bmr,sheep when it workd lol,agora,sr2 even come close to sr1 days.

agora search is shite mate, just that oxycontin is a brand name of oxycondene the drug theres plenty of singles on there


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

mate as a vendor on sr1 u were a legend imo


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate as a vendor on sr1 u were a legend imo


i would have been a legand given time Z, and im on that shit again believe, sr1 when the feds raided them servers was found to have total sales of 1.2billion in 3 yrs! all i need is a slice of that n ill be happy n the darknet drug market place is only getting bigger, minus setbacks its still the future imo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Can't find any man


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

go to opioids then to oxycodene theres plenty relax, as i said oxycontin is a brand of oxycodene


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i would have been a legand given time Z, and im on that shit again believe, sr1 when the feds raided them servers was found to have total sales of 1.2billion in 3 yrs! all i need is a slice of that n ill be happy n the darknet drug market place is only getting bigger, minus setbacks its still the future imo


futures brite the futures green


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> go to opioids then to oxycodene theres plenty relax, as i said oxycontin is a brand of oxycodene


ueah man and from that u can spike ur veins with bickdust...opioids lead to opiates imo


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ueah man and from that u can spike ur veins with bickdust...opioids lead to opiates imo


no that i disagree, i love me drugs mate but never have i spiked no vein, never have i smoked crack for wks on end, we all no nowdays what that shit leads too and to get caught up in that life i.e addicted you have to have been very weak at said time or very dumb, now i know you not dumb but you was most deffo weak to get caught up in it......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no that i disagree, i love me drugs mate but never have i spiked no vein, never have i smoked crack for wks on end, we all no nowdays what that shit leads too and to get caught up in that life i.e addicted you have to have been very weak at said time or very dumb, now i know you not dumb but you was most deffo weak to get caught up in it......


nice middle class boys view of heroin addiction thanks for the warning lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice middle class boys view of heroin addiction thanks for the warning lol


middle class lmfao i wished zedd, id be happy to be working class but i aint............

why else do people become addicts then? but stupidity or they have serious problem with the present or past that they wish to mask no matter the outcome.

and less of the fucking ''boy'' u aint talking to relax


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> middle class lmfao i wished zedd, id be happy to be working class but i aint............
> 
> why else do people become addicts then? but stupidity or they have serious problem with the present or past that they wish to mask no matter the outcome.
> 
> and less of the fucking ''boy'' u aint talking to relax lmao


ha ha I knew that would tug lol, heroin is about ego and pain in a very twisted fuked up way which i am happy to go into if anyone gives a fuk i dont lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Major I've smoked it b4 and that was enough,fucking not me thing I'd pick a spliff any day n one tab won't send me into a spiral of heroin abuse...old man


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

yeah pain of a past that you and many whatever that pain is, trying to mask with drugs me included.

but no drug is the answer weather smack,crack,acid or weed we can kid ourselves its helping but bollax imo all we are doing is masking pain when we abuse said shit like we do, cause we aint using them drugs like normal people fuck normal people would prob die on our dosage's of said drugs.......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah pain of a past that you and many whatever that pain is, trying to mask with drugs me included.
> 
> but no drug is the answer weather smack,crack,acid or weed we can kid ourselves its helping but bollax imo all we are doing is masking pain when we abuse said shit like we do, cause we aint using them drugs like normal people fuck normal people would prob die on our dosage's of said drugs.......


brilliant mate totally agree


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> brilliant mate totally agree


your doing a good job on the wind up tonight, ill see you next week...... lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 14, 2014)

Update  coming on nice 4 half weeks in .. 

 


Veg - 3 exo 1 phsyco 6 power Africa. 1 Africa topped . Which ones topped ?  ?


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 14, 2014)

Never done heroin or crack done most others . None of the lads have & we were waiting by spar at 13 picking up double cherrys & smileys xtc pills . Down the park slab of dumpy bottles each , let's have it . None have quite funny actually . Always got that one who goes to the extreme . Probably the best footballer I have ever played against . Just loved music too much . That guy was getting into evolution at 14 . You know how much street cred you get for that lmao phOtos with marke g . At 14 lolol crazy times .


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

drugs r 4 loosers, i lost everything lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

just think Z unless you had youd never have been part of the uk thread groovy gang lmfao.......

night mate.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> middle class lmfao i wished zedd, id be happy to be working class but i aint............
> 
> why else do people become addicts then? but stupidity or they have serious problem with the present or past that they wish to mask no matter the outcome.
> 
> and less of the fucking ''boy'' u aint talking to relax


ok sobered up a bit, sorry for the disrespectful tone not intended u cunt lol, its the iceberg mate the unconscious which influences choices and its built from experiences youve had, you dont know ur suffering til u take summin and there is no pain or anxiety whenuve had smack and got over the vomiting stage


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> just think Z unless you had youd never have been part of the uk thread groovy gang lmfao.......
> 
> night mate.


thanks man so true


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

just another page in the book of life..... lol

if i stay up a min more im gonna go pour meself another vods n the liver says NOOOOOOOO.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

im on bttle3 lol hic


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im on bttle3 lol hic



i couldnt finish me 70cl bot tonight fuck nos whats wrong there? just think the liver is saying NOOOOOO can but joke no doubt ill be crying soon enough when im bright orange n beggin for a new one lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Well that's me finishes just ok the way home now gonna roll ajoint put a trip iin me mouth and go for a shower and see what happens


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i couldnt finish me 70cl bot tonight fuck nos whats wrong there? just think the liver is saying NOOOOOO can but joke no doubt ill be crying soon enough when im bright orange n beggin for a new one lol


when i was 5 georgie best was a hero ...had a song to the tune of jesus christ superstar, coupla livers later he was back on the booze lool


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's me finishes just ok the way home now gonna roll ajoint put a trip iin me mouth and go for a shower and see what happens


u cunt now i gotta stay up for the buzz report lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's me finishes just ok the way home now gonna roll ajoint put a trip iin me mouth and go for a shower and see what happens


im here for you shawny no piss takes or wind ups for shawny for 12 hours lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

i like that first rising rush up the spine u know uve taken summin wild and boom...arggghhhhhhh mumma u bitch lol jokin mate ull see pretty rainbows lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha just been reading the last pages...getting deep tonight ay lads lol...Yeh gimme another half hour an I'll be on it yeeeeee haaaaaawwwww


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

lolol

your be fine bizz sounds like the perfect tripping setting, all on ya own missus n kids in bed whilst u creep about tryin to be being quiet tripping ya tits off lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanna see wild rainbows and unicorns facefucking each other yano that kind a tackle lol.we'll soon see ay lads


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

nice shawny wishing you well mate, the first hour is sooo nice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh commando rolling round the house trying to evade the aliens lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Well that's me finishes just ok the way home now gonna roll ajoint put a trip iin me mouth and go for a shower and see what happens


 that's the way to be man, ur gonna love it dude


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2014)

so im off for a shag see ya tmrw


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

i dunno if im gonna last mate, but i predict nowt more than a happy laughy mild trip of one off them blotters, take em all at once maybe different.lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Fuck sake now the lads have pulled up to get some tinnies do they know I'm in a rush to get home and take drugs ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

You ain't popped em yet? This is bullshit Sean !
drop em all man fuck those squares and their jive Turkey brewskees.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm.literally 2 mins from home now ill roll a joint and get trippy up I'm this hizzay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 14, 2014)

Evening lads, just came in from work and chopped the Jakes dream, having a J now b4 bed and up at 6.30am for work again 2moz,

Heres some pics of the jakes just b4 chop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

That's it all done just waiting for the feeling to kick in now...it tasted a little bitter but fuck all yet hopefully this joint will bring it on lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks bostin that does Gaz very nice....chunky ass colas as well man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 14, 2014)

Cheers shawn, it smells fucking lovely, a bit grapefruity with a hint of blueberry, cant wait to sample it in a week or so, I left it 9 and a half weeks, only got the dog in flower now and shes coming down nxt week, 
Got psycho and a Zlh in veg so they will be the next lot


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds nice...I do like a nice grapefruit strain mixed with blueberry sounds sweet mate...bet u can't wait to have a taste can ya


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Yay late night sex, not for a bong...how u feeling Shawnee bobizzle


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so im off for a shag see ya tmrw


hi 5


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2014)

Well Shawn's tripping balls lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Easy was just coming on to say its deffo taking effect like can't explain how I feel lol arms n legs feels very heavy and so does me head colours a bit glowy and that's about it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Should I do another? Lol TV looks funny as well


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2014)

Do em all ..... lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Think I should or at least another...don't know what to expect tho its me first time like.....bit a jaw ache as well


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2014)

No idea what to expect pal. Never took em myself .... you wanna watch some old fucked up shows on youtube like raindow or button moon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

Tbh I just wanna go.bed so im.gonna have a nice creamy hash joint and see if I can get me head doon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

And gone to sleep I have not lol shit when I went to bed an closed my eyes that's when the fun happend tbh just need to do 3 I rekon and that will be pretty full on ......I was definitely tripping anyway but only when my eyes were closed just finished it off with a nice saucy shag lol ..Anyway time for a joint after all that I'm fucked lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

sounds like 10 is the number for them tabs, nice i can always remember that taste,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

10 jeez that would.be too much for me I rekon 3 would wipe me out ..jaws aching like a cunt knees still feel wobbly lol and Yeh got a reet taste in me gob I just can't get rid of


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Need to go grow shop later and pick up.some soil n shit can't be arsed but needs must like.....zedd what do you store you soil in? To stop it going bad....and another question that soil that went bad on me I just dumped it down the garden and now it smells good u rekon I can use it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

fuking hell bizzle LOL, 2am, right of to bed
5am, sleep i did not get LOL

funny shit hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

jeeez, trying to buy a golliwog for the kids...aint easy these days found a tea coaster but i want the real golli


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Need to go grow shop later and pick up.some soil n shit can't be arsed but needs must like.....zedd what do you store you soil in? To stop it going bad....and another question that soil that went bad on me I just dumped it down the garden and now it smells good u rekon I can use it?


well could bring all manner of beasties if its been dumped, i store mine in 3 wheelie bins


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jeeez, trying to buy a golliwog for the kids...aint easy these days found a tea coaster but i want the real golli


My mom still has hers lol check out eBay? don't think they make em anymore, for some reason..ha.ha..haaaa....yup on eBay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jeeez, trying to buy a golliwog for the kids...aint easy these days found a tea coaster but i want the real golli



http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xgollywog&_nkw=gollywog&_sacat=0


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Was gonna say eBay lol but they ain't cheap are they? Didn't check price lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTE"zeddd, post: 10797326, member: 722065"]well could bring all manner of beasties if its been dumped, i store mine in 3 wheelie bins[/QUOTE]

Hmmm I suppose I'll try potting one up in it with a few new .amendments and see how it goes just been reading up about it


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

didnt seem like you was buzzing much of that trip last night bizz, your typing was fine 4-5 vals tho n its all over the place lolol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

were u up all nite biz?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

for feck sake!http://jrnl.ie/1621206


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo2t: 10797338 said:


> didnt seem like you was buzzing much of that trip last night bizz, your typing was fine 4-5 vals tho n its all over the place lolol


Lol Yeh 
I had a decent buzz off it but it was when I went bed and closed my eyes all the trippy shit started noises and crazy images and tings ...that's why inrekon if I have 3 it would be a good trip like.....Yeh zedd I haven't slept all neet and wasn't expecting the jaw ache someone could a warned me bout that lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> for feck sake!http://jrnl.ie/1621206


dafuq? like, a scoish dude brought hiv to england now it seems a paddy gunna bring ebola.

awsome!

i havent been following the ebola thing, scare mongering and funkyness aside? is it that serious?


@shawnybizzle jaw aches from the facefull u had ahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Maaaaaaaa face full of what exactly lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Can still feel .myself gurnin now lol wtf....I tell ya postie wants to be dropping a variety of drugs thru my letterbox today or I'm going on sr and giving out a few rounds a fucks


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

so many fucked up rc's about nowdays and have read reports of very little ''real'' lsd being about anymore? i dont no much about the drug tbh done more mushies than i have blotters n never even seen a microdot.

is it normal for a low dose of lsd to keep you awake all night? and make you gurn to the point of jawache?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

I've read up on the jaw ache and seems a common thing there was some scientific explanation but canna remember what it said lol.....I tell ya what tho I've never felt like that before


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dafuq? like, a scoish dude brought hiv to england now it seems a paddy gunna bring ebola.
> 
> awsome!
> 
> ...


if it comes over here it will definitely get to England.no real need to worry yet but it's still pretty serious. Don't worry 2 much looks like Ebola doesn't like white ppl, apparently it loves hosts that have a diet consisting of fried chicken n 40s


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Sean I need had a good nights sleep on acid, jaw ache is fine... fuck sake man u done pills...how was ur jaw after those haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Its just i weren't expecting jaw ache at all but there ya go LSD gives u jaw ache lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

watching columbo, just finished season 1

blurprint for murder! sounds ominous.bt sum fukcers gunna die


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Today's findings ....still no.paki or DMT !!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Today's findings ....still no.paki or DMT !!!!


strange that bizz, ya 00 came a few days ago but still no paki? both from the same vendor, ordered the same time.

when was the last time you had a good e? them goldbars are spose to be real nice.

2 of the trips taken at the same time as 1 of them goldbars washed down with 40mg of vals to keep you on a level, that sounds like a comboooooooo lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh
> I had a decent buzz off it but it was when I went bed and closed my eyes all the trippy shit started noises and crazy images and tings ...that's why inrekon if I have 3 it would be a good trip like.....Yeh zedd I haven't slept all neet and wasn't expecting the jaw ache someone could a warned me bout that lolol


prob an old injury the acid was workin on lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

It is very strange I'm gonna message him now sae what he says.....last time I had a good pill was a Mitsubishi turbo about a good 10 years ago lol should be another fun night ......going skeggy 2morra might drop one and throw some shapes out on the beach lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

that taste stays for days tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> It is very strange I'm gonna message him now sae what he says.....last time I had a good pill was a Mitsubishi turbo about a good 10 years ago lol should be another fun night ......going skeggy 2morra might drop one and throw some shapes out on the beach lol


Loooooool u throw those shapes Shawn, show em how the English thread does it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

[E="rambo22, post: 10797400, member: 720865"]strange that bizz, ya 00 came a few days ago but still no paki? both from the same vendor, ordered the same time.

when was the last time you had a good e? them goldbars are spose to be real nice.

2 of the trips taken at the same time as 1 of them goldbars washed down with 40mg of vals to keep you on a level, that sounds like a comboooooooo lol[/QUOTE]

Hahaha ya nutter now that would be a site to see lol think I'd be a main attraction lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Might get rid of a bit of this squidge if anyones interested?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

[E="zeddd, post: 10797406, member: 722065"]that taste stays for days tho[/QUOTE]

Dont say that man I've been try a shift it all day lol brushed me teeth about 4 times and that's a rarity lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

look at this dumb fuck, doesnt even workout n hes decided to do a test n deca cycle lol dumb fucks out there


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

morning all, hanging a bit after a night at `spoons, vey rarely drink these days lol

you lot ok?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-feminised-seeds-4542


sounds fun, lets 12-12 it 

me too sae, 2 beers and next day im rough as fuk arse.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahaha this is soo the kinda thing I would do lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Might get rid of a bit of this squidge if anyones interested?


what kinda prices/g etc? an ill see if i can magic up some dollar from somewhere lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-feminised-seeds-4542
> 
> 
> sounds fun, lets 12-12 it
> ...


fuck that, its both a tall plant an its got big bud in it lol

yeah aint had a drink in months so working my way thru their range of ales and then hitting the double spirits didnt help lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm same sae 2 sniffs of the barmaids apron and I'm fucked lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2014)

you wanting shot of the 00 like shawny?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm same sae 2 sniffs of the barmaids apron and I'm fucked lol


this was hardly a sniff lol, lost track after 9 pints of ale 5 black russians and god only knows how many double bacardi n cokes lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

only time i saw microdots was some


Saerimmner said:


> this was hardly a sniff lol, lost track after 9 pints of ale 5 black russians and god only knows how many double bacardi n cokes lmao


wat is wrong with peeps on this thread....u dont drink then u have the equivalent of 2 bottles of spirits in one sitting, and u live to tell lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTE"Don Gin and Ton, post: 10797486, member: 78638"]you wanting shot of the 00 like shawny?[/QUOTE]

No ive got some afghan black that arrived today for sale like gonna punt most of it keep a few g for myself then buy another....I'm.just having a joint of it now its nice tackle


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only time i saw microdots was some
> 
> wat is wrong with peeps on this thread....u dont drink then u have the equivalent of 2 bottles of spirits in one sitting, and u live to tell lol


lol not even a drop in the ocean of what i used to drink lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Seen microdots on sr2 they're orange in colour look like match tips?

Just checked em they're 200ug orange microdots .....good feedback


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck that, its both a tall plant an its got big bud in it lol
> 
> yeah aint had a drink in months so working my way thru their range of ales and then hitting the double spirits didnt help lol



looks mahoosive dont it, just ordered 1 lol. gunna 12-12 it

after what this seedlings done, im feeling the 12-12 vibe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wat is wrong with peeps on this thread....u dont drink then u have the equivalent of 2 bottles of spirits in one sitting, and u live to tell lol


we're English. Well I'm Geordie really it's in the blood.

@shawny, I've got a dutchlogic sample pack coming, 9g for just less than 5g of the 00, going to pick up 5g of that next week tho anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE"Don Gin and Ton, post: 10797486, member: 78638"]you wanting shot of the 00 like shawny?


No ive got some afghan black that arrived today for sale like gonna punt most of it keep a few g for myself then buy another....I'm.just having a joint of it now its nice tackle[/QUOTE]fucking hard to stop when its like eBay ain't it Shawn lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

@yorkie, you really gonna go through all them posts? It's mostly me talking shite lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

If anyone is interested in that. 25 sample of coke for 15 Toyota it's double vacuum sealed n mbb lol think it being his first sale he's gone all out on packaging lol let's hope he goes all out n gives me extra haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-feminised-seeds-4542
> 
> 
> sounds fun, lets 12-12 it
> ...


it says it can produce the same as 20 average plants loll @7-8 weeks? naaah


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

I've a mate trecking in the 
parvati valley n there os cannabis growing all over the place...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> have read reports of very little ''real'' lsd being about anymore?


Not much since Pickard was locked up, he was making a kilo of LSD every 5 weeks for years.......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Leonard_Pickard

He earned a degree from David Nichols lab at Purdue University where LSZ and MTA ('Flatliners' back in the day) came from.

LSZ is more potent than LSD and is currently legal in the UK although there has been a recommendation for it be listed.
I saw there was a sheet of what is supposed to be LSZ tabs tabs listed on Agora or Pandora the other day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @yorkie, you really gonna go through all them posts? It's mostly me talking shite lol


I skim fast, anything of interest gets spotted from key words. lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I skim fast, anything of interest gets spotted from key words. lol


Yorki cunt wanker Yorki clit twat Yorki cunt pussy yorki spit roast clit cunt Yorki twatpussy Yorki Yorki Yorki 



Hope that helps if ya ever skimming back for this page m8 .


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 15, 2014)

@yorkie


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Yorki cunt wanker Yorki clit twat Yorki cunt pussy yorki spit roast clit cunt Yorki twatpussy Yorki Yorki Yorki
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps if ya ever skimming back for this page m8 .



inboxed u baz



so just had a revised bill from lekki, from feb till now 866 qwid, err yeh, thats really happning, they took my readings now im veggin with 1k,lol

fuking mongs dident even have a setup runing for a fe wmonths,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> inboxed u baz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 x 600ws in veg is costing me about 50 a week, that's 200 a month, so since Feb its about 1200, yours don't sound too bad, just pay it ye tight fuck


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 15, 2014)

So how's the plants anyway m8? What's size is the cuts I sent


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So how's the plants anyway m8? What's size is the cuts I sent



point is the lekki shuldnt have taken em 6 months lol, anyways fukit, jey metre and have er a week,

the critical plus have shot up since i ripped all that mad foliage, just put the psy bush in flower and the zlh are sweet, ready to flower, the thc i passed on to mates with that hermie thing, wernt werth it man, saying that i still have a unknown, was the thz viney? if so yeh i still got one lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

How much u lads paying.per kwh? Im around 17.5c.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> point is the lekki shuldnt have taken em 6 months lol, anyways fukit, jey metre and have er a week,
> 
> the critical plus have shot up since i ripped all that mad foliage, just put the psy bush in flower and the zlh are sweet, ready to flower, the thc i passed on to mates with that hermie thing, wernt werth it man, saying that i still have a unknown, was the thz viney? if so yeh i still got one lol


THC was a bit lanky lol, u tried any of the zlh yet? Nice smoke, I like it anyway, just flipped 4 zlh and 5 psycho tonight, flipped a lot earlier this time to see how it goes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @yorkie


Cool that.


The missus has bought me a voucher for some wind tunnel time for my birthday, I've to use it before November.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cool that.
> 
> 
> The missus has bought me a voucher for some wind tunnel time for my birthday, I've to use it before November.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTE="Don Gin and Ton, post: 10797558, member: 78638]we're English. Well I'm Geordie really it's in the blood.

@shawny, I've got a dutchlogic sample pack coming, 9g for just less than 5g of the 00, going to pick up 5g of that next week tho anyway.[/QUOTE]

Aye was eying that up myself is it dutchmagic? Or am i thinking of someone else? Its hard try a find some decent looking temple ball I want some of that next lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

i met with an old school mate today laughed my bollox off, another friend of ours is an alcoholic so they were out on a bender got in a taxi and the afghani driver is on the phone "excuse me driver is that your wife ur speaking to", "yes", "well i fucked her rite in the pussy", doors locked wheelspin ...other mate says jokingly ..ah so we in for a kicking ha? taxi pakki says Yes and they get dropped in some estate and beaten senseless with cricket bats, mate said the alki was givvin mouth all thru the beating laughing that they come to britain they shud try an fit in more and stop smelling so much lmfao there my age lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Aye was eying that up myself is it dutchmagic? Or am i thinking of someone else? Its hard try a find some decent looking temple ball I want some of that next lol[/QUOTE]

the only prob with that dutch magic sample pack is 5g of the 9g is a really low grade pollen, not soap bar but very low grade i had a 100g of it ages ago was barely 200quid for the 100g.

actually 6g of that 9g is low grade stuff, they use to stock alot more hash than they currently do.

@zedd fucking qaulity mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Seems like us men get worse as we get older lol the shananigans some of the old boys from work get up toakes me laugh there all mid 50's ones 65 still don't give a fuck lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> THC was a bit lanky lol, u tried any of the zlh yet? Nice smoke, I like it anyway, just flipped 4 zlh and 5 psycho tonight, flipped a lot earlier this time to see how it goes



yeh i have tried the zlh, its nice man, i think??? err infact have i? ohh dunno, been smoking lemon lime jones/exo/livers/zlh(i think)/dog/psy/and others,

fuking loosing track bruv. lol

gunna crack sum liversxdog 

if i get a female gunna call it liggerboo-liggerboo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Aye was eying that up myself is it dutchmagic? Or am i thinking of someone else? Its hard try a find some decent looking temple ball I want some of that next lol


the only prob with that dutch magic sample pack is 5g of the 9g is a really low grade pollen, not soap bar but very low grade i had a 100g of it ages ago was barely 200quid for the 100g.

actually 6g of that 9g is low grade stuff, they use to stock alot more hash than they currently do.

@zedd fucking qaulity mate lol[/QUOTE]

I think euro has some of the best hash on the net....there's a hell of a lot of pollen on there and soap bar ain't they....u ever heard of a hash called lucky 7 ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i have tried the zlh, its nice man, i think??? err infact have i? ohh dunno, been smoking lemon lime jones/exo/livers/zlh(i think)/dog/psy/and others,
> 
> fuking loosing track bruv. lol
> 
> ...


Ur a right greedy bastard arnt ye lol, sounds good...


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

spanishfly/eurosupply 00 is the fucking nuts, so is the paki i do prefer the 00 tho, theres plenty of good hash out there mate but price wise them two are deffo some of the best, not heard of a hash called lucky.

i got me eye on some charas from a indian vendor, hes been around yrs lots of good feedback n prices are spot on, plus larger lumps he will have shipped from france rather than india.

you smoked much caramellow? thats some very nice hash, or culero.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> spanishfly/eurosupply 00 is the fucking nuts, so is the paki i do prefer the 00 tho, theres plenty of good hash out there mate but price wise them two are deffo some of the best, not heard of a hash called lucky.
> 
> i got me eye on some charas from a indian vendor, hes been around yrs lots of good feedback n prices are spot on, plus larger lumps he will have shipped from france rather than india.
> 
> you smoked much caramellow? thats some very nice hash, or culero.


carramello is nice mate but culero....omg u can smell the shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeh the paki and 00 are some of the best if not the best on there .....now I've speculation that this paki hash is culero? Just by the way its wrapped in his pics looks like classic culero aka butt hash lol....never tried the charas heard good and bad but Yeh its deffo a temter...wbis the seller if u don't mind me asking?

Just years ago I got a q of some hash called lucky7 its was the mutts nutts blew us all away dark outside and almost green/grey on the inside only had it the once and never seen again wish I could find some if that again


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> carramello is nice mate but culero....omg u can smell the shit


lmao you must had some very fresh stuff lolol fuck that! 

ive had it a few times n was deffo some of the nicest hash ive smoked that and caramello, 00, had some lovely bits of charas too.

i no none are as pure or as strong as well made bubble etc but i do love the flavour of them good old skool hash's.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the paki and 00 are some of the best if not the best on there .....now I've speculation that this paki hash is culero? Just by the way its wrapped in his pics looks like classic culero aka butt hash lol....never tried the charas heard good and bad but Yeh its deffo a temter...wbis the seller if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> Just years ago I got a q of some hash called lucky7 its was the mutts nutts blew us all away dark outside and almost green/grey on the inside only had it the once and never seen again wish I could find some if that again


yeah i see what ya saying on the looks with the paki n culero but they dont taste the same mate well from what ive tasted anyway and i smoked alot of that paki not so much culero tho, the culero was nicer.

yeah you can get good n bad charas deffo, ive had some lovely bits of it tho not so many bad, the vendor im talking bout on the charas is called blossom (agora) he use to be called anchor and been around since the start of sr1.

crazy prices on the 100g bizz n top feedback.

that caramello is some top hash too mate.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

i even knew the name of the arse it lived in, was called dave and he was a hell angel........stinky


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

is there a darknet market for bho and how much is it going for?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Aye the anchor Yeh he's on sr2 
Yeh his prices on the 100g is good ain't it....never tried culero then or caramello...arrgghhh stop it I can see me transacting a few coins soon lolol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye the anchor Yeh he's on sr2
> Yeh his prices on the 100g is good ain't it....never tried culero then or caramello...arrgghhh stop it I can see me transacting a few coins soon lolol


hows u feelin after the acid?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

How much must you buy for.it to be.shipped from france? zeddd, on agora theirs alot but mostly from yanks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

["zeddd, post: 10798584, member: 722065"]is there a darknet market for bho and how much is it going for?[/QUOTE]

Theres a bit on there mainly yank vendors tho few UK I'll check em oot


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks yman liking the lsz lol..https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSZ


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> hows u feelin after the acid?


Yeh alright not long woke up crashed out earlier lol deffo gonna wait a while before I do them again tho....DMT should be here 2morro or Monday lolol oohhhh fuck


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How much must you buy for.it to be.shipped from france? zeddd, on agora theirs alot but mostly from yanks


100g mate



zeddd said:


> is there a darknet market for bho and how much is it going for?


45-50 a g, and very few uk vendors selling it.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

ive got a shit ton of trim but i got so much to do and no time ffs, but mebbe a dry co2 hash and fuk with it till its all hashy, not for me so want yield from trim and punt on the dnet with a mate


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh alright not long woke up crashed out earlier lol deffo gonna wait a while before I do them again tho....DMT should be here 2morro or Monday lolol oohhhh fuck


how much u gonna do dmt mate first time, im good at doses


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol theanchor hasn't been on sr2 for 5 months...all the bho/wax/budder is all around £25-30 a g mainly us vendors others deffo a gap for ya

I got 250mg was gonna split it into 5 doses does that sound right?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol theanchor hasn't been on sr2 for 5 months...all the bho/wax/budder is all around £25-30 a g mainly us vendors others deffo a gap for ya
> 
> I got 250mg was gonna split it into 5 doses does that sound right?


anchor/blossom is on agora mate, n active i been speaking with him last couple of days.

has a vendors/dealers listing but no weight mentioned, it 100g n check out that fucking price!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeh I'm.heading to agora as we speak if the fucking captcha let's me in ffs agora does need to sort its shit tho lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm.heading to agora as we speak if the fucking captcha let's me in ffs agora does need to sort its shit tho lol


sr2 runs better simply cause so many less people are using it compared to agora, escrow is supposedly gonna be put back in place soon tho and a multi sig escrow option too but we will see, its run by fucking clowns n is a disgrace to the silkroad name imo.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol theanchor hasn't been on sr2 for 5 months...all the bho/wax/budder is all around £25-30 a g mainly us vendors others deffo a gap for ya
> 
> I got 250mg was gonna split it into 5 doses does that sound right?


ok thing to remember is first time will be best and ur body most open to it, if u smoke a hit and then smoke another the second wont work cos u body build up resistance , its a brain hormone btw, so 50 ug is the stated dose .....ignore, i was doin 250 in a spliff in the hammock and only had plant communication and a few visuals, cool tho, the full dmt trip is worth trying and it favours the brave but not the reckless


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing quite compares to the original silk road does it sr2 ain't bad but they need escrow badly like


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nothing quite compares to the original silk road does it sr2 ain't bad but they need escrow badly like


aint just that mate, the blatant robbing of near 3million not so long ago and then paying it back bit by bit over months n months and claiming to be the bollax cause they have paid back what they fucking robbed lmao and with commision earnt from sales???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok thing to remember is first time will be best and ur body most open to it, if u smoke a hit and then smoke another the second wont work cos u body build up resistance , its a brain hormone btw, so 50 ug is the stated dose .....ignore, i was doin 250 in a spliff in the hammock and only had plant communication and a few visuals, cool tho, the full dmt trip is worth trying and it favours the brave but not the reckless


I can't wait man is it Darren McKenna? or someone he was like some DMT expert was watching a video of his and he was saying for your first time you wanna take 3 hits for a full breakthrough I'll have another gander at it later......so u rekon i should blast a good bit of it then?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Just checking blossom out now aye not a bad price is it for100g of fresh charas when uggetting some then? Lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just checking blossom out now aye not a bad price is it for100g of fresh charas when uggetting some then? Lol


priorities mate i need me benzos first lol then i gotta get some mandrax/luudes im more looking at that to sell bizz than smoke mate.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> aint just that mate, the blatant robbing of near 3million not so long ago and then paying it back bit by bit over months n months and claiming to be the bollax cause they have paid back what they fucking robbed lmao and with commision earnt from sales???


they bought a property outright and paid back the victims like a mortgage lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Lo Yeh true I suppose theyre only paying back just so they can make another mint again and then fuck off at some point again .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2014)

Evening all,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

evening gboy

hows ya day been mate? you been working?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Easy Gaz how's it goin mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck sake im bored


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah been at work since 10 this mornin, only got home half an hr ago, fucking knackered and got same shift again 2morro, but no matter how tired I am there is still time for a few Js b4 bed,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck sake im bored


Get a job then u lazy fuck


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck sake im bored


i second that mate, im playing football manager,watching ramseys nightmares,on here n drinking shitloads of vods but still very bored lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah been at work since 10 this mornin, only got home half an hr ago, fucking knackered and got same shift again 2morro, but no matter how tired I am there is still time for a few Js b4 bed,


lolol you should get it liquid form mate n hook yaself up to a drip when u sleep you no you need it lolol

how was work today then geezer?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lolol you should get it liquid form mate n hook yaself up to a drip when u sleep you no you need it lolol
> 
> how was work today then geezer?


Lol if I could I would, u know me and me weed 
Was not bad 2day mate, had a big booking of 50 in late tho so was a cunt for the last hr or so, gonna be busy 2morro but at least I got a cpl days off after that, 
What u been up to man?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Get a job then u lazy fuck


thats what the man Wants us to do....solidaryity my brother from another mother...sold 5g of paki for 50 today so pfft


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lol if I could I would, u know me and me weed
> Was not bad 2day mate, had a big booking of 50 in late tho so was a cunt for the last hr or so, gonna be busy 2morro but at least I got a cpl days off after that,
> What u been up to man?


aint been up to fuck all mate, been dossing all day like i do lol

2013 fm is too easy once you got enough cash to buy neymer, im spurs n won the champ league last 3 seasons on the trot, might venture out 2mora to a bbq only cause i no me mate who sells the proper will be there mind not cause i wana be sociable lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i second that mate, im playing football manager,watching ramseys nightmares,on here n drinking shitloads of vods but still very bored lol


funny lol I noticed skme crumbs in my stash tin from when I had all the coke so I did it in a line n got a lil buzz lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> funny lol I noticed skme crumbs in my stash tin from when I had all the coke so I did it in a line n got a lil buzz lol


my mate gets it more to keep his own habit nowdays than he dus to earn so hes more than happy to tick me whatever i want n he only pays his man once a month so its too fucking easy, thank fuck for the missus or id be on it most nights tbh lol has got a lovely bit at the mo too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Its a lovely drug lol looking forward to the .25...hopefully its good n does me a nice day...the way j have it with him is waay too good to be true man.id definitelyhVe a habitby now...never thought id say this to u but I admire your self control rambo...looool


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Its a lovely drug lol looking forward to the .25...hopefully its good n does me a nice day...the way j have it with him is waay too good to be true man.id definitelyhVe a habitby now...never thought id say this to u but I admire your self control rambo...looool


lololol

ive got meself in some pickles with the white mate, no joke ive been on the phone to drug lines begging help but only after this next line which ive sniffed whilst on the phone lmao or id just have so much of the shit n get to a point that id start throwing it out the window of the docklands flat i was living at the time all wrapped up proper tho so i could go look for it when i got me head back lolol

coke abuse just brings the best out of you, now thats why i love crack your never catch me throwin bones away lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahah yeah excess sucks,buts always a great idea at the time lol 
some of the paranoid states speed bendors got me it was scary...i was capable.of any stupid shit in those states. U hear about the lad in spain threw 3 kelo out a window of a hotel lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahah yeah excess sucks,buts always a great idea at the time lol
> some of the paranoid states speed bendors got me it was scary...i was capable.of any stupid shit in those states. U hear about the lad in spain threw 3 kelo out a window of a hotel lol


yeah he was irish says it all lol you reckon he was tucking into that 3k maybe lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone read this?... Im so bored im gonna give one of these fandangled contraptions a go


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 15, 2014)

Just orderd .5 coke and 1 gramof that charas see what its like yano


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahah yeah excess sucks,buts always a great idea at the time lol
> some of the paranoid states speed bendors got me it was scary...i was capable.of any stupid shit in those states. U hear about the lad in spain threw 3 kelo out a window of a hotel lol


it wernt 3 kg it was 3 million quids worth lol 2 suitcases full, prob had a few cheeky lines and didnt stop, strange behaviour even if u do think ur gunna get busted lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just orderd .5 coke and 1 gramof that charas see what its like yano


ah sean ur mN after my own heart lol who'd u get the coke from ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Another normal day in the docks lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/16/tilbury-docks-man-dies-container_n_5683929.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Morning boys just on way to skeggy for day lol...I got the coke off the same man I got the gold bars from Rich kukliski or something


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

WAKEY WAKEY YOU LAZY CUNTS


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Gonna be killing a few lil girls today, got a string bean of a cheese suprise (sat dom obvs) thats not been the greatest n the 2 other im probably gonna grow out n prey to jeebus that I get the purple pheno but other than that I dunno what else to kill, id have thought id kill the random unknown seeds but their looking the best...next t o the dbxl with their sexy tone


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna be killing a few lil girls today, got a string bean of a cheese suprise (sat dom obvs) thats not been the greatest n the 2 other im probably gonna grow out n prey to jeebus that I get the purple pheno but other than that I dunno what else to kill, id have thought id kill the random unknown seeds but their looking the best...next t o the dbxl with their sexy tone


Fancy swapping a cut of the dbxlivers at some point for something?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fancy swapping a cut of the dbxlivers at some point for something?


of course bud, I wont be looking for anything till I can permanently set up but ill happily give u a cutting of anything mate, ive fireball,cheese suprise n a fem lsd n of course the dbxl, once they start tl properly fill out ill start posting more pics so you can make a more informed decision this applies to everyone but if postage is ridiculous ill send to one n he can sort out all the lads


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> of course bud, I wont be looking for anything till I can permanently set up but ill happily give u a cutting of anything mate, ive fireball,cheese suprise n a fem lsd n of course the dbxl, once they start tl properly fill out ill start posting more pics so you can make a more informed decision this applies to everyone but if postage is ridiculous ill send to one n he can sort out all the lads


cheers mate but will only be the dbxl im after no interst in the others lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

is there any other free streams of the footy today rather than vipbox? i find that lags badly.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> is there any other free streams of the footy today rather than vipbox? i find that lags badly.


I use mobdro but that is on android if thats any use to ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Can someone gimme rough price per oz from Agora/Sr etc for purple haze pls?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

generally comes from Canadian vendors and on the quarter/half pound can work out very cheap.

actually thats purple kush not haze.

112g of purple kush from canada £299 without postage tho, cheaper than i thought.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I use mobdro but that is on android if thats any use to ya


and who the fuk are you lol only joking mate, irish 420 is cool by me good to see u bro


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

fuk me ive had a busy week not had the time to loaf about with u cunts in the day lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

So any purple haze on there? Lad doesn't like kushes


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

no mate not that i can see, its all anmesia,lemon haze


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and who the fuk are you lol only joking mate, irish 420 is cool by me good to see u bro


Cheers zedd man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

just been up the park fuk some sights there with the yummy mummys plus mrs has been teasing all day....dont go yuk she aint some old goat ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just been up the park fuk some sights there with the yummy mummys plus mrs has been teasing all day....dont go yuk she aint some old goat ffs


Nothin better than a nice milf zedd ha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

i was just havin a private convo with i420


irish4:20 said:


> Nothin better than a nice milf zedd ha


shes no milf, im on no 2 and theres a slight age difference


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol Z, I'm on a promis tonight !, gave her some £, even said the rug is coming off. Viagra's out & I'm off to find a razor ! Joy


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

not a bad day here, missus n kids have gone to some bbq so i just been watching the footy all day, thanks for that link irish but it was more for phones etc im on me laptop, vipbox started working abit better.

just had some munch done meself a chicken breast marinaded in nandos lemon n herb sauce, spanish potato omelette, salad with shitloads of cesar dressing n cheese coleslaw, back from the shop with a nice bot of poison lol and had me mate drop me off a gram of the shine earlier too.

plus man u lost at home lmfao and spurs won not a bad day so far at all.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol Z, I'm on a promis tonight !, gave her some £, even said the rug is coming off. Viagra's out & I'm off to find a razor ! Joy


fuk her rite in the pussy time eh baz ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

lol...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

fukin tooo funny lool..


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

lmao that is pretty bloody funny, can you imagine how many t-shirts hes sold just off doing that earnt shitloads no doubt.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

yeah and hes no one s bitch...."are you doing this because you are a patriotic american?" no, im doing it cos it needs to be done....respeck lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i was just havin a private convo with i420
> 
> shes no milf, im on no 2 and theres a slight age difference


I was talkin bout the ones ya seen at the park ha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

wonder how ol bizz is getting on at the seaside prob still dancing on the beach goldbar'd out his nut lmao

whats we all up to tonight then? sounds like Z n baz are on promise's the lucky fuckers, im just tucking into me second large vods prob crack out a line after this drink n chat shit all night on here lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

ha


irish4:20 said:


> I was talkin bout the ones ya seen at the park ha


 ha backpeddling boolax lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wonder how ol bizz is getting on at the seaside prob still dancing on the beach goldbar'd out his nut lmao
> 
> whats we all up to tonight then? sounds like Z n baz are on promise's the lucky fuckers, im just tucking into me second large vods prob crack out a line after this drink n chat shit all night on here lol


Im in the pub watchin the arsenal game seen as im a barca fan id like to see sanchez do well ... yea man mobro really just for phones and tablets


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Z you just carnt fucking help yaself can ya, i thought irish had brought his way past a hazing lol n now ya starting on him lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wonder how ol bizz is getting on at the seaside prob still dancing on the beach goldbar'd out his nut lmao
> 
> whats we all up to tonight then? sounds like Z n baz are on promise's the lucky fuckers, im just tucking into me second large vods prob crack out a line after this drink n chat shit all night on here lol


im on me first bootle and am waiting for a contact buzz from your line


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Z you just carnt fucking help yaself can ya, i thought irish had brought his way past a hazing lol n now ya starting on him lmao


nah hes a good lad so he knows me by now he can take it the cunt lol no offence


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im on me first bootle and am waiting for a contact buzz from your line


gotta get a few drinks down me first mate then ill send all some contact buzzyness lol i wont fucking shut up lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nah hes a good lad so he knows me by now he can take it the cunt lol no offence


Ur grand old timer no offence taken


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

fucking el irish you been about for a while 2009, how come we aint seen you beofre on this side of the water? lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el irish you been about for a while 2009, how come we aint seen you beofre on this side of the water? lol


Aint really post a lot rambo but have been a bit more lately ... ive been silently stalking for a while tho lol ... id post in the irish but it does be dead as fuck so zedd said ta drop in here and have to say the craic is a lot better


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

this place is legend, weve had busts violence towards police cancer and two deaths one from drugs the other in police custody, i could go on but most peeps know the whole story, read the thread, the thread is all lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

well good to have on board mate not enough new peeps in the thread, and seeing as zedd n gboy are pretty much chief hazers nowdays lol and you got your pass you should enjoy, we chat some serious bollax in here lol n the thread runs fast most days.

did i mention its the biggest most used thread on riu and riu is the biggest weed forum lmao i may have said that before, just think yaself lucky i aint still got access to all me old pics lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

where the fuck is relax? he must be having riu withdrawals by now? lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well good to have on board mate not enough new peeps in the thread, and seeing as zedd n gboy are pretty much chief hazers nowdays lol and you got your pass you should enjoy, we chat some serious bollax in here lol n the thread runs fast most days.
> 
> did i mention its the biggest most used thread on riu and riu is the biggest weed forum lmao i may have said that before, just think yaself lucky i aint still got access to all me old pics lol


the old pics are the best mate ive still nor grown out exo like that man lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this place is legend, weve had busts violence towards police cancer and two deaths one from drugs the other in police custody, i could go on but most peeps know the whole story, read the thread, the thread is all lol


I wud read it all but id need a few months of work


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the old pics are the best mate ive still nor grown out exo like that man lol


leave it out mate, youve forgot more about growing than i know lol 

exo just needs to be flowered small n fed shitloads bit of lollipoping n your golden.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well good to have on board mate not enough new peeps in the thread, and seeing as zedd n gboy are pretty much chief hazers nowdays lol and you got your pass you should enjoy, we chat some serious bollax in here lol n the thread runs fast most days.
> 
> did i mention its the biggest most used thread on riu and riu is the biggest weed forum lmao i may have said that before, just think yaself lucky i aint still got access to all me old pics lol


Cheers rambo and yea ive noticed over 3m views ... holy shit.. big up u english growers


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

wooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeee

that felt good, think the missus will be back 10ish so i got a good few hours left of peace n she will be pissed up anyway so wont notice im mingled lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Cheers rambo and yea ive noticed over 3m views ... holy shit.. big up u english growers


it was a irish user Lozac who started this thread lol all hail the creator lol he dus pop in every now n then.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin tooo funny lool..


hes done it a few times lol look him up lol like 3 times he did it lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was a irish user Lozac who started this thread lol all hail the creator lol he dus pop in every now n then.


I knew he started this and the irish one .. havent seen him around in a good while


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

have you liked every post now relax? care to join in the convo? or you still busy liking lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> it was a irish user Lozac who started this thread lol all hail the creator lol he dus pop in every now n then.


hail....dont worry eambo im here, killed the string bean cheese but took 2 cutting to tedt out my clone tent n had to give the missus a good seeing to b4 she went to work with that fine ass! Ill have to post a pic some day, shes a glorious ass! I want some god damn cocain lol dam you rambo, ill have to tty the one u get when I crop.n have 2 pennies to rub together...youll do it for 2 pennies wont u?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hail....dont worry eambo im here, killed the string bean cheese but took 2 cutting to tedt out my clone tent n had to give the missus a good seeing to b4 she went to work with that fine ass! Ill have to post a pic some day, shes a glorious ass!


I could say the same about mine but shes been a bit of a cunt the last week so fuck her ha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hail....dont worry eambo im here, killed the string bean cheese but took 2 cutting to tedt out my clone tent n had to give the missus a good seeing to b4 she went to work with that fine ass! Ill have to post a pic some day, shes a glorious ass! I want some god damn cocain lol dam you rambo, ill have to tty the one u get when I crop.n have 2 pennies to rub together...youll do it for 2 pennies wont u?


i carnt handle it mate without me benzos, ive had two lines n im fucking rocking lol was trying to take some pics earlier but the cam is shite you carnt see the shine just glair from the flash, only decent cam i have access to is the missus s4 phone but 1 shes not here n 2 im not spose to be sniffing lol


----------



## Flagg420 (Aug 16, 2014)

*sigh* paid a bit much attention to mine, shes almost 7 months preggo now.... now I gotta grow up  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i carnt handle it mate without me benzos, ive had two lines n im fucking rocking lol was trying to take some pics earlier but the cam is shite you carnt see the shine just glair from the flash, only decent cam i have access to is the missus s4 phone but 1 shes not here n 2 im not spose to be sniffing lol


ur a born salesman rambo lol cant wait for my sample gonna really relax n enjoy it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> *sigh* paid a bit much attention to mine, shes almost 7 months preggo now.... now I gotta grow up  lol


hahahahaha mines on the pill, why dont u lads get ur women on the damn pilll lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

@420 fuck posting.my.key in the irish..here 
-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=LWgE
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahahahaha mines on the pill, why dont u lads get ur women on the damn pilll lol


Fuck that man she for gets to take it (wink wink) and then uve a kid on the way dont tink so... tink il get the snip heard they can reverse it after if u want...


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur a born salesman rambo lol cant wait for my sample gonna really relax n enjoy it


dunno bout a born salesman i would be more inclined to think your just a fucking mashhead much like meself n the speaking with others who are wrecked gets you wanting the same lolol

is your sample ordered? was that from toyota? seems to be cranking up the sales fast that vendor.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuck that man she for gets to take it (wink wink) and then uve a kid on the way dont tink so... tink il get the snip heard they can reverse it after if u want...


I dont want no1 snipling shit down there lol she for gets to take the pill ill be going to england on hols with her n get that shit sucked out of her


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I dont want no1 snipling shit down there lol she for gets to take the pill ill be going to england on hols with her n get that shit sucked out of her


Its done wit a laser now man so no rusty scissors snipping ya shit


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Its done wit a laser now man so no rusty scissors snipping ya shit


you sound like ya quite looking forward to it irish wft??? you aint into that bdsm kinky shit are ya? lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

right im having another n gonna clean the house up, get in the missus good books maybe even push for a tit wank that is aslong as i aint had to much n can get it up lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dunno bout a born salesman i would be more inclined to think your just a fucking mashhead much like meself n the speaking with others who are wrecked gets you wanting the same lolol
> 
> is your sample ordered? was that from toyota? seems to be cranking up the sales fast that vendor.


Flawless logic as always haha yeah were all as bad as each ither sure loom at sean gone mad on the markets n noe throwing shapes on the beach lol its marktcokeman


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Its done wit a laser now man so no rusty scissors snipping ya shit


Thats nearlyworse man..a fucking laser!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> *sigh* paid a bit much attention to mine, shes almost 7 months preggo now.... now I gotta grow up  lol


happens to us all mate, mines just fucked me over again with another annoying screaming devil thing


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> hahahahaha mines on the pill, why dont u lads get ur women on the damn pilll lol


mine was on the pill for both conceptions, pill is shit, only 60 sumthing percent effective


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuck that man she for gets to take it (wink wink) and then uve a kid on the way dont tink so... tink il get the snip heard they can reverse it after if u want...


yup im down the drs tuesday to arrange mine, not looking forward to 2-3 weeks of bruised sore bollocks tho ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Its done wit a laser now man so no rusty scissors snipping ya shit


maybe in IRA-land it is but over here its EITHER a scalpel n scissors OR a laser via keyhole surgery in ya bollocks


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thats nearlyworse man..a fucking laser!


an i bets its not even on a fricking sharks head ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you sound like ya quite looking forward to it irish wft??? you aint into that bdsm kinky shit are ya? lolol


Wats wrong with a bit of bdsm we all need to know our pain barriers


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> maybe in IRA-land it is but over here its EITHER a scalpel n scissors OR a laser via keyhole surgery in ya bollocks


Im sure if the ira was doin it it wudn be reversable


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Think ur missus just wanted a baby rimmer...
http://www.hhs.gov/opa/reproductive-health/contraception/birth-control-pills/ lol jk man


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yup im down the drs tuesday to arrange mine, not looking forward to 2-3 weeks of bruised sore bollocks tho ffs


Id take 2-3 weeks bruised bollocks to 9 months of a cranky gf and 18 years of a lil shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> an i bets its not even on a fricking sharks head ffs


Austen powers came to mind 2 when he mentioned ut haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think ur missus just wanted a baby rimmer...
> http://www.hhs.gov/opa/reproductive-health/contraception/birth-control-pills/ lol jk man


lol fuck all that shit, go onto the internet n research the guidance notes for the pills from the companies that make them and you will see just how ineffective the pill/injection etc are, be prepared to be shickd tho, some of the contraceptive methods recommended by doctors arent even 50% effective


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

never done contraception gotn 5 for mesel


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> never done contraception gotn 5 for mesel


did you not learn after the first 4 times? lmao only joking


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks rimmer man real comforting lol hopefully im shooting blanks..now lol..all I can say is thank fuck it happened in manchester 


Either way I'm not wearing a johnny its the one benifit to havving a missus n no fucker is coming near my genitals with anything!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

washing up sucks even when ya wrecked lol 

i need a wee break, then its henry hoover funtimes lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks rimmer man real comforting lol hopefully im shooting blanks..now lol..all I can say is thank fuck it happened in manchester
> 
> 
> Either way I'm not wearing a johnny its the one benifit to havving a missus n no fucker is coming near my genitals with anything!


Then I shall have ready for you some extra special "daddy" slippers ready for your next dance of "sae was right and this is my punishment dance" lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

i cany get pissed and stoned enough once the kids r ian bed, lol im gonna do the rest of the dmt, got half a g so a nice plastic smelling psycho blunt comming up in a bit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> washing up sucks even when ya wrecked lol
> 
> i need a wee break, then its henry hoover funtimes lol


lol you horny or just dropped a plate? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Hahaha yeah, you did more tha. Enough lol I did the washing n mopped the kitchen... bitches love when u mop the kitchen


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

biz u get tha D bruv?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha yeah, you did more tha. Enough lol I did the washing n mopped the kitchen... bitches love when u mop the kitchen


fuk that thats womens work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk that thats womens work


tell u what else is womans work..her thanks for being awesome bj


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> biz u get tha D bruv?


hes throwing shapes on the beach


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

sucking cock hoovering and cooking, women lol i love all their skills


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i cany get pissed and stoned enough once the kids r ian bed, lol im gonna do the rest of the dmt, got half a g so a nice plastic smelling psycho blunt comming up in a bit lol


did you ever get ya email sorted out?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahaha yeah, you did more tha. Enough lol I did the washing n mopped the kitchen... bitches love when u mop the kitchen


lol bitches aint allowed in my kitchen, cant be trusted not to fuck shit up


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> did you ever get ya email sorted out?


yeah bruv gis an email addy if u havent already this psycho is mid cure so u wanna wait A BIT OR CURE IT YASEL CAPS LOCK LOL


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol you horny or just dropped a plate? lol


lol just having a giggle mate, i always do me share of the cleaning n what not dont do much else so spose i should, i carnt get it up for shit when im on the gear so just doing me cleaning duties whilst i got some energy.

was thinking earlier when i read about them people found in the container, fucking el can you imagine the stench when that gets opened 35 people shitting,pissing etc in that containers arrrghhhhhhhhh, did you ever find any like that sae when u worked down there mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah bruv gis an email addy if u havent already this psycho is mid cure so u wanna wait A BIT OR CURE IT YASEL CAPS LOCK LOL


I need you to email me at the addy i PM`ed ya so i can reply mate, i dont keep anyones contact details or emails etc just in case


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol bitches aint allowed in my kitchen, cant be trusted not to fuck shit up


i do all the cooking. Thought when I met a german shed cook me german food...she cant even make schnitzel! N her moms a fucking brilliant cook


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> lol just having a giggle mate, i always do me share of the cleaning n what not dont do much else so spose i should, i carnt get it up for shit when im on the gear so just doing me cleaning duties whilst i got some energy.
> 
> was thinking earlier when i read about them people found in the container, fucking el can you imagine the stench when that gets opened 35 people shitting,pissing etc in that containers arrrghhhhhhhhh, did you ever find any like that sae when u worked down there mate?


nah 99.5% of all the containers go straight out the docks, very few stay in the docks or are opened in there, very rare to find ppl INSIDE the shipping containers, normally they hide or or under em on the boats or in curtain sided trailers that come off the boats, only reason they even got found is that when the riggers were unlashing the containers from the deck they heard a child/baby crying n alerted the port police

you do find lots of spiders n snakes n shit tho coming from the loads but humans are quite rare lol, tbh i think its coz those docks are mainly container handling docks, most of the illegals come in on loose loads( wheat/potatoes etc) or come in on the transport ships that take 100 lorry trailers at a time etc


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

interesting mate u callin bs on this?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> interesting mate u callin bs on this?


nah it did 110% happen as ive already popped down there today for a mooch about n see whats going on etc an ive got mates working less than 100m from it, what i meant was if they are inside a container its likely to be a very well organised criminal gang an not just chancers as all the security seals were intact on the container and no holes cut in it either, also it seems THAT container somehowwas the only one on board that wasnt x-rayed at zebrugge before being loaded


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah it did 110% happen as ive already popped down there today for a mooch about n see whats going on etc an ive got mates working less than 100m from it, what i meant was if they are inside a container its likely to be a very well organised criminal gang an not just chancers as all the security seals were intact on the container and no holes cut in it either, also it seems THAT container somehowwas the only one on board that wasnt x-rayed at zebrugge before being loaded


a consignment of slaves pre ordered, mind boggles


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

are the containers fairly airtight mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> are the containers fairly airtight mate?


unless they have been altered in some way then you will be dead in less than 3 days in one of those containers


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

that has to be a bad way to go, the build up of CO2 would start seriously fukin with people let alone the O2 def shit kids in there too must be yazidis fleeing or summat


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that has to be a bad way to go, the build up of CO2 would start seriously fukin with people let alone the O2 def shit kids in there too must be yazidis fleeing or summat


thats why most of em are in hospital, CO2 poisoning, n they are (apparently) mostly iraqis and/or kurds


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

On another note this is interesting for anyone that drives, not sure if the loophole still exists tho or if its been closed but im sure a bit of research wld tell ya either way..................


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Magistrates' courts could grind to a halt if thousands of motorists exploit a legal loophole unwittingly exposed by a Welsh driver. 

Magistrates had no choice but to find Phillip Dennis, of Whitford, Flintshire, not guilty of speeding when his case was heard on Thursday.

He had omitted to sign the standard form which is sent to the owner of each vehicle caught by a speed camera - and Mold magistrates said they couldn't accept the form as evidence.

Police have no power to compel car owners to sign the form and have been expecting someone to spot the loophole.

Yesterday the Association of British Drivers, representing about 2,500 motorists, predicted drivers would soon get wind of the court case.

"Motorists are always very quick to seek any way to avoid paying for their speeding ticket, particularly when they've been caught by cameras because they resent very much the way the cameras operate," said spokesman Tony Vickers.

"The cameras have very much reduced public respect for the police and local authorities.

"People are only too glad to find a way to beat the system."

He said motorists who receive a speeding ticket after being caught on camera could opt to have their case heard in court, rather than pay the fine without quibble.

"If a lot of people take up this option it will have another side-effect, which will be to clog up the magistrates' courts with hundreds or thousands of motorists all trying to avoid paying the fine.

"The implications for the legal system are interesting, to say the least."

Although the ABD did not condone breaking the highway laws, it said it would place details of the loophole on its own website for other drivers to read.

"I'm sure a lot of people will try it on and see whether it gets them anywhere."

The prospect of using the loophole could look especially appealing to people who already had endorsements on their licences, said Mr Vickers.

"They should bear in mind that if they fail, they will end up paying the full fine rather than the 50% they would pay if they put their hand up."

When a police camera takes a photograph of a speeding vehicle, the vehicle's registered owner is sent a form asking who the driver was at the time.

It is an offence not to complete the form and name the driver - but the owner does not have to sign it.

If the form has not been signed, the courts cannot take any notice of it.

Magistrates in Mold were asked to prove a case of speeding against Phillip Dennis, 34, of Gwibnant Farm, Downing Road, Whitford, near Holywell.

But clerk Paul Conlon pointed out that the form naming the defendant as the driver was unsigned.

The driver had provided the information required of him but there was no requirement under that section of the law for the form to be signed.

Magistrates said they were not happy but had to find the defendant not guilty in his absence.

Chairman John Beard suggested the police should go back to defendants and ask them to sign the form.

But he was advised that as the law now stood the only requirement was to stipulate the name of the driver, and that there was no legal requirement to sign it even if police did go back and request a signature.

Nobody was available from North Wales Police to comment yesterday.

But one police source said there had been concern that once the loophole was spotted "it could open the flood gates."

He said, "The police generally have been waiting for someone to appeal against a conviction on this point but no one has yet.

"We have basically been keeping our heads down.

"Some of my colleagues say we should just make sure people sign the forms but others are a bit concerned that to do that is tricking people into something they do not have to do.

"The trouble is when this is highlighted they will all be sending the forms back unsigned."

RoadPeace, the charity for road-accident victims, said the loophole showed that cameras and computers were no substitute for a police presence on the roads.

Chairman Zoë Stow said, "It illustrates that we can't just deal with these things as a bureaucratic issue and send forms through the post.

"It's disappointing that the law is poorly drafted and nobody seems to care enough to do it properly."

Speed cameras have proliferated in South and North Wales since the Home Office gave police permission to use fines to pay for enforcement, rather than sending the money to the Treasury.

Latest figures show that in 2001 the number of speeding tickets issued by South Wales Police was 38% higher than in 2000.

North Wales Police registered a 19% increase in 2001, although its Arrive Alive speed-camera campaign wasn't launched until late that year.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> thats why most of em are in hospital, CO2 poisoning, n they are (apparently) mostly iraqis and/or kurds


oooh nasty shit acidosis, poor fukkers bring there kids in tin cans, fukin ignorance but must have been desperate ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oooh nasty shit acidosis, poor fukkers bring there kids in tin cans, fukin ignorance but must have been desperate ffs


believe it or not whilst everyone thinks that "they must be desperate to flee their country for fear of whatever" and the media like to portray the same, when in actual fact you get talking to the ppl over 90% of em admit they only come here for the benefits n free housing etc


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

u get build up of co2 makes u breathe faster and faster so u get more and more acidotic, fuk watching that


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> believe it or not whilst everyone thinks that "they must be desperate to flee their country for fear of whatever" and the media like to portray the same, when in actual fact you get talking to the ppl over 90% of em admit they only come here for the benefits n free housing etc


good reality check man tx


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> believe it or not whilst everyone thinks that "they must be desperate to flee their country for fear of whatever" and the media like to portray the same, when in actual fact you get talking to the ppl over 90% of em admit they only come here for the benefits n free housing etc


so true, they dont know that putting their family in a sealed metal container will deprive them of oxygen ffs, sand niggers must be the only explanation


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

another way of getting off parking speedcamera fines is find an eastie, i did it on a real one with permission and he gor a police letter from the uk written in english asking for 60 mquid, ignored it and no comeback, lol u dont even have to know one jus google em


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

pls no one pay ur tv licence, u dont have a contract and they cant enter ur place, tell em u have withdrawn implied consent and they are now tresspassing, ive done it and they fuk off, no comeback


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good reality check man tx


no worries, between me n other members of my family that have/had door badges we have spent about 6years taking em bk with the border agency when they are escorted/kicked out the country an honestly id say less than 2% of wanted to come here for a genuine reason, other 98% jus wanted a free house/benefits/bring their families over so everyone can claim n not have to work/come over as wages are higher for a few years to earn a wedge then take it bk to iraq/iran etc to start their own business/comeover here just to pickpocket/clone cards etc etc, 

A lot of ppl will also be surprised just how many repeat offenders there are, 1 couple we "removed" back to zebrugge 4 times in less than 6months an belgium actually put em on a plane back to their own country all 4 times n in less than a fortnight they are back in this country again


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Just got Iin from skeg dropped a gold bar on the way home and fook mw fire tjwyew strong sweaty hand cold shiver and eyes wanna roll to the back ofe head....its shaaand lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep the work


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pls no one pay ur tv licence, u dont have a contract and they cant enter ur place, tell em u have withdrawn implied consent and they are now tresspassing, ive done it and they fuk off, no comeback


i used to, now i just open the door n see how frustrated i can get em by not contracting with them n giving my name etc, like to see how long i can keep em going before their heads explode or they just walk off lmao

Also on this one if when you open the door to them you are filming them with your mobile phone they will walk off immediately without saying a woord lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just got Iin from skeg dropped a gold bar on the way home and fook mw fire tjwyew strong sweaty hand cold shiver and eyes wanna roll to the back ofe head....its shaaand lol


an how much were they a pop?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no worries, between me n other members of my family that have/had door badges we have spent about 6years taking em bk with the border agency when they are escorted/kicked out the country an honestly id say less than 2% of wanted to come here for a genuine reason, other 98% jus wanted a free house/benefits/bring their families over so everyone can claim n not have to work/come over as wages are higher for a few years to earn a wedge then take it bk to iraq/iran etc to start their own business/comeover here just to pickpocket/clone cards etc etc,
> 
> A lot of ppl will also be surprised just how many repeat offenders there are, 1 couple we "removed" back to zebrugge 4 times in less than 6months an belgium actually put em on a plane back to their own country all 4 times n in less than a fortnight they are back in this country again


always good to hear the reality man tx


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yep the work


almost as ugly as ur facebook pics lmfao (only joking)


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> always good to hear the reality man tx


dont get me wrong im sure there are genuine ones that come over but seems to be very rare you come across em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

How u know my face book pics...stalker add me lol...they were just over a fiver a pop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh DMT arrived today two best packaging ever....proper clever cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How u know my face book pics...stalker add me lol...they were just over a fiver a pop


You will be surprised how many ppls facebook pictures ive seen......quite a lot of you the security settings on your facebooks is laughable bearing in mind the hobby you have chosen lol.......ask ice if ya dont believe me.......for a bet between us i found out what estate in what town he lived in( i traced it to within 2 roads from hsi house) , where his kids went to school, his past employment history, previous address, g/f`s name etc etc etc etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You will be surprised how many ppls facebook pictures ive seen......quite a lot of you the security settings on your facebooks is laughable bearing in mind the hobby you have chosen lol.......ask ice if ya dont believe me.......for a bet between us i found out what estate in what town he lived in( i traced it to within 2 roads from hsi house) , where his kids went to school, his past employment history, previous address, g/f`s name etc etc etc etc


oh yeah n i forgot to say i did all this in less than 15mins lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Shady fucker lol.......scary even lol feel like I have to sleep with 1 eye open now lolol.....if u want som.of them.pills chuck me 10-20 and I'll.order some.for ya ......I'm on a pretty serious buzz right now


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Seems they have just changed the nationalities and updated stuff a bit, also the boat in the picture is NOT the one involved, just a generic press photo used on everything

*Tilbury Docks Horror As Man Dies After Over 30 Found Crammed In Essex Container*
The Huffington Post UK/PA

An international investigation is under way into a man's death after a shipping container full of immigrants arrived at the Port of Tilbury.

Police are trying to piece together how the 35 men, women and children came to be in the container, which arrived at the Essex dockyard on a P&O Ferries container ship from Zeebrugge in Belgium this morning.

Superintendent Trevor Roe said the stowaways, both adults and children, were found in a container that arrived on a P&O ferry from Zeebrugge in Belgium at about 6.30am. One man died and the others were taken to three hospitals.

"All we know at the moment is that we believe them to come from the Indian subcontinent, but it is still early days. It is a homicide investigation from the police point of view at this time," Roe said.

The group was discovered after port staff heard "screaming and banging" coming from a container, he added. He said there were about 50 containers on the ferry and searches were continuing to establish whether any others contained people. "This is a humanitarian issue and the welfare of these patients is a priority," he said







*The quay side at Tilbury Docks in Essex*

Describing them as victims of "people trafficking", Roe said they had been in the container a "significant amount of time" and that now police were working with international agencies to establish their movements prior to arriving in the UK.

"Exactly where they travelled from and their intended destination remains unclear. My understanding on the update of the 35 people is this - they are recovering fairly quickly in most cases and are being detained under immigration powers and will be taken to a reception centre. A handful of individuals might be kept in overnight for observation but my understanding is most of the persons are recovering well.

"Once the victims - and I will call them victims - of this crime, people trafficking - we need to understand the origin of that, and we need to establish through investigation what offences have been committed."

James Brokenshire, immigration and security minister, said the incident was a "reminder of the often devastating human consequences of illegal migration".

He said: "We know that criminal gangs are involved in what amounts to a brutal trade in human lives. We also know that illegal migration is a Europe-wide issue. That is why we work closely and collaboratively with law enforcement and port authorities, in neighbouring countries, to target criminal networks and ensure that the organised gangs behind trafficking and people smuggling can't operate with impunity.

"This incident is now a criminal investigation. Border Force officers are fully engaged with Essex police and the Tilbury port authorities as the necessary steps are taken towards bringing those responsible to justice. Local NHS staff have been providing the adults and children with the urgent care they need."

Shadow immigration minister David Hanson said:"The tragic death at Tilbury is a stark reminder of the human consequences of the trafficking trade and why we need now to take effective action in the House of Commons to bring this to an end. It is important that we also continue to put in place effective measures across Europe to identify those who are involved in this trade before individuals reach the UK."

Basildon Hospital said it was "responding to a major incident", and a spokeswoman said the hospital was providing treatment for 19 people including seven children. She added that "they are all currently being assessed," and that the hospital's accident and emergency centre is still open.

A spokeswoman for Public Health England said it was not involved in the response to, investigation of or anything to do with the incident at Tilbury Docks.

She said: "If it was ebola, health care professionals are so alert at the moment to signs and symptoms that should there have been anyone who was showing symptoms we would have been notified immediately. I think we can be confident that we are not dealing with that."

She added: "We are not involved in any investigating or testing of viral hemorrhagic fever in relation to this incident."

Darent Valley Hospital in Dartford, Kent, said it was "currently on standby to receive cases". A police officer at the scene said they are still trying to determine the nationalities of those on board the container but they are believed to be of Indian origin, possibly Punjab.

A spokesman for East of England Ambulance Service NHS Trust confirmed that 35 people were involved in the incident and that one patient had died at the scene while others were suffering from severe dehydration and hypothermia.

"After initial treatment by ambulance crews, all patients have now been conveyed to surrounding hospitals for further care; seven have been taken to Southend Hospital, nine to London Whitechapel Hospital and 18 to Basildon Hospital," he said.

The service sent a hazardous area response team to the docks after it was called out at 6.37am to treat people who had been found in a container. A statement said: "We sent seven ambulances, two rapid response cars, a patient transport services vehicle, two duty operational managers, two Basics doctors and our hazardous area response team (Hart), a number of which are still on scene."

"We are working closely with other members of the emergency services at the scene, with our priority to ensure patients receive the medical help they need as quickly as possible."

Staff from the Port of Tilbury and UK Border Force are also dealing with the incident. The BBC reported that Belgian police believe they have identified a lorry which delivered the container to Zeebrugge on CCTV footage, but currently have no information about where it originated from.

Natalie Hardy, from P&O Ferries, said the immigrants were in a container on board the Norstream, a commercial vessel which carries freight between Zeebrugge and Tilbury.

She said the ship was scheduled to leave Zeebrugge last night at 10pm and arrive at Tilbury today at 6am, and was carrying 64 containers, 72 trailers and five lorries and drivers. Hardy said: "They (port authorities) found 35 clandestines on a container in the ferry. They had been in there overnight, because the ship was an overnight freight ferry.

"This morning when they went to unload containers there was a noise heard, a banging. One unfortunately was dead and others were taken to hospital. UK Border Agency and all emergency services were called and went to the scene and have been handling it since."

Hardy said the container arrived on the quay at Zeebrugge yesterday at 6.56pm and was loaded on to the ferry at 8.07pm.

According to the website MarineTraffic.com, the 180m by 25.5m Norstream was built in 1999 and its registered in the Netherlands.

Yves Le Clef, harbour master at the Port of Zeebrugge, said he he had no information about the incident. "This is the first I have heard," he said.

The port's website describes it as an "ideal location to serve the markets of continental Europe as well as the British Isles" and the "main gateway to Europe". It says the port's total cargo traffic has tripled from 14 million tonnes in 1985 to 43.5 million in 2012.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shady fucker lol.......scary even lol feel like I have to sleep with 1 eye open now lolol.....if u want som.of them.pills chuck me 10-20 and I'll.order some.for ya ......I'm on a pretty serious buzz right now


Yeah I think if i had of chosen a different life i prob would have made a good detective or forensics officer or some shit, always been very good at finding ppl for whatever reason lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

smoke some dmt with me shawny im gunna roll up me last stash of it and see how we go...u up for itman?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smoke some dmt with me shawny im gunna roll up me last stash of it and see how we go...u up for itman?


LMAO you just gave me an idea...............

I reckon at some point(maybe xmas or summat) we should get every cunt on the thread completely bongoed on the same night, every cunt on something lmao, anyone caught slacking or sober owes every other cunt a full weight quarter each n has to buy some funky slippers an do a dance n upload it to the thread pmsl


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> LMAO you just gave me an idea...............
> 
> I reckon at some point(maybe xmas or summat) we should get every cunt on the thread completely bongoed on the same night, every cunt on something lmao, anyone caught slacking or sober owes every other cunt a full weight quarter each n has to buy some funky slippers an do a dance n upload it to the thread pmsl


If that doesnt give the mods/admins an aneurysm then i dunno what will lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just got Iin from skeg dropped a gold bar on the way home and fook mw fire tjwyew strong sweaty hand cold shiver and eyes wanna roll to the back ofe head....its shaaand lol


enjoy yourself bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smoke some dmt with me shawny im gunna roll up me last stash of it and see how we go...u up for itman?


Oohhhh zedd u canna do this to me mate lol not while I'm friggerd on this pill lol what bout 2,morra?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol get the missus in ln the action shawn go all out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Hahaha yes sae video off the cloggs is a must lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

I've asked her laxx its not her thing she like the odd sniff nowand again so when that cok comes she'll be tayin a slive a that action


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oohhhh zedd u canna do this to me mate lol not while I'm friggerd on this pill lol what bout 2,morra?


Man up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've asked her laxx its not her thing she like the odd sniff nowand again so when that cok comes she'll be tayin a slive a that action


just chuck it in her drink then n hope she dont notice till after shes finished smashing her pussy into ya face for 6hrs lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

@zedd email


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Id say rambo did a fair job cleaning lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

and a real crap job going incognito, first fing the missus said was i hope u saved me some lol hadnt even hada line for a good hr+ aswel lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Looool well shes ur missus man lol she probably saw it a mile off


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

ive done all the dmt in a psycho joint, tripped me nuts off was talking to rambo in person lol, good shit


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

andwhen the stone and high wear off im baseline pissed too, pro buzz freak lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Best.thread.ever.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

What donu do zedd? Just sprinkle it in a spliff all the way through or in like just one lump son it a full hit of it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Zedd you are a fierce monster lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

Evening gentleladies, whats the script 2day then?
Im just in from work, off for the nxt 2 days so sitting getting fucked with some beers and smoke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

The script is half of us are fucked lol I'm pillwd off mW head ...and zedd is tryna pressure me into smoking DMT as well loll......what u say in gaz? I'm flipping 2morro so many cuts lemme know billberry or a haze I got crack in?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

Been workin so much this week I forgot to water the Dog, just checked and shes droopy as fuck, gave her a load of water, hopefully she will be sweet, shes coming down in a week anyway as that will be 11 weeks, just she dont have many orange pistils or amber trichs yet, to me it looks about 3 weeks away but she aint fucking getting that, ive got other I need to flower b4 mid october


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

you still got both grades of the dmt Z, i dont see much of that pure white dmt about anymore or maybe its just cause i dont look much, that drug deffo is worth its £££ if its ya thing, thats lasted you bloody ages mate.

evening gboy.

you enjoying that pill bizz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The script is half of us are fucked lol I'm pillwd off mW head ...and zedd is tryna pressure me into smoking DMT as well loll......what u say in gaz? I'm flipping 2morro so many cuts lemme know billberry or a haze I got crack in?


Im gd for cuts just now mate gotta get everything finished up b4 I go on hols in october, chers anyway mate, ill give u a shout later in the year tho cos ill need an exo off u again, I'll even swap u for a psycho or zlh if u want,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What donu do zedd? Just sprinkle it in a spliff all the way through or in like just one lump son it a full hit of it?


shawny first off with the dmt i was uber cautious but now i dont even measure it i go by colour lol and most ive ever smoked in one go is just now ha, so u come back quickly to normality, too quick imo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The script is half of us are fucked lol I'm pillwd off mW head ...and zedd is tryna pressure me into smoking DMT as well loll......what u say in gaz? I'm flipping 2morro so many cuts lemme know billberry or a haze I got crack in?


one of the best posts ive read lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeh sweet Gaz.....Yeh Rambo pills pretty strong only did half after an hour don't feel owt so din the bigger half the boom its some good shit 2 or 3 would be orgasmic


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im gd for cuts just now mate gotta get everything finished up b4 I go on hols in october, chers anyway mate, ill give u a shout later in the year tho cos ill need an exo off u again, I'll even swap u for a psycho or zlh if u want,


2 things.......

1) FFs do ya research on ya holiday this time lol
2) if you let me know in advance before you go ill have a cut of each ready for ya for when ya get bk to blighty to get ya set bk up nice n quickly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

That's my dmt....I've seen then white one on either agora or sr he says he's a chemist and makes it himself lol...I rekon its zedd now


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's my dmt....I've seen then white one on either agora or sr he says he's a chemist and makes it himself lol...I rekon its zedd now


the white one cost more, almost double back when i got it but both stink of fucking burnt rubber lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 2 things.......
> 
> 1) FFs do ya research on ya holiday this time lol
> 2) if you let me know in advance before you go ill have a cut of each ready for ya for when ya get bk to blighty to get ya set bk up nice n quickly


Haha im only going blackpool this time, so I know what im getting.
And what u mean 2 of what for me? I'll have zlh and psycho already saved here for me, its just an exo I'll need mate as I flowered the only one I had cos hadnt set my new veg area up then.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

So how much is this dmt shit then? Im intrigued lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha im only going blackpool this time, so I know what im getting.
> And what u mean 2 of what for me? I'll have zlh and psycho already saved here for me, its just an exo I'll need mate as I flowered the only one I had cos hadnt set my new veg area up then.


Blue pit, Blue kush, Gringo an exo if ya want any of em


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So how much is this dmt shit then? Im intrigued lol


mate your missus will skin ya alive for a sneaky line so tripping ya tits off on dmt i dont think is gonna go down too well lolol

bout 40-70 a g depending on qaulity but u need tiny amounts so a g will last time.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Blue pit, Blue kush, Gringo an exo if ya want any of em


Nice, ill take a blue pit and gringo in october if u dont mind.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> mate your missus will skin ya alive for a sneaky line so tripping ya tits off on dmt i dont think is gonna go down too well lolol
> 
> bout 40-70 a g depending on qaulity but u need tiny amounts so a g will last time.


What she dont know dont hurt her, or me lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

I only wanna try a little anyway and see what all the fuss is about, ive tried most shit in the past but never dmt, would like to add it to my collection sometime


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Nice, ill take a blue pit and gringo in october if u dont mind.


Yeah no worries mate, want a Blue kush as well? ( Blueberry x O.G. Kush) so far smells lovely n looks to be a decent yielder whereas the BP pheno im keeping is a smaller yielder but tastes of ribena/blackcurrant throat sweets, stays really small n is finished in UNDER 8 weeks, oh an its strong as fuck lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Yw go for it gaz I've been wanting some for ages now...and now I've got I dare'nt smoke it lol...o reccomend the gold bars tho .....got a white domino coming as well so we'll see what she's like lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yw go for it gaz I've been wanting some for ages now...and now I've got I dare'nt smoke it lol...o reccomend the gold bars tho .....got a white domino coming as well so we'll see what she's like lol


only 4-5 weeks til harvest then i can finally grab some ffs lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah no worries mate, want a Blue kush as well? ( Blueberry x O.G. Kush) so far smells lovely n looks to be a decent yielder whereas the BP pheno im keeping is a smaller yielder but tastes of ribena/blackcurrant throat sweets, stays really small n is finished in UNDER 8 weeks, oh an its strong as fuck lol


Yeah man I'll take a kush as well if u dont mind cheers, and the smalker bp pheno is kl wit me its mainly personal anyway so id rather less of a gd smoke then more of a shitty smoke


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yw go for it gaz I've been wanting some for ages now...and now I've got I dare'nt smoke it lol...o reccomend the gold bars tho .....got a white domino coming as well so we'll see what she's like lol


Whats the average u shud take at one go with the dmt mate?
Im not into my e's anymore just the odd line of C and a smoke does me sound,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> only 4-5 weeks til harvest then i can finally grab some ffs lol


god damn it I want pillss
now


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah man I'll take a kush as well if u dont mind cheers, and the smalker bp pheno is kl wit me its mainly personal anyway so id rather less of a gd smoke then more of a shitty smoke


Well between now n your holiday im gonna try chucking some of those BP pheno into flower in 3L bottles AND in 6.5L squares to see if its a good strain for a SOG, if it is just chuck 5-6 em in the space you wld normally have 1 big plant or just scatter em round the edges of your tent lol

This is the pheno im revegging, done 12/12 FS, barely strayed outside the pot an was finished in (about) 7.5 weeks BUT only yielded about an oz dry


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> god damn it I want pillss
> now


You are first.............after me lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Just checked em for ya sae they're 2 gold bars for £9.63 and both of them would be some rush like


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

I might ask around a few folk and see if they want any.....if so I'll get 20 or 50 I'll give u couple mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just checked em for ya sae they're 2 gold bars for £9.63 and both of them would be some rush like


cool an what MG are they supposed to be?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I might ask around a few folk and see if they want any.....if so I'll get 20 or 50 I'll give u couple mate


do they get any cheaper if you buy em in bigger amounts then? an dont expect em for free lol will find some dollar somehow at the time lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

[Farybhoy11, post: 10801632, member: 260286"]Whats the average u shud take at one go with the dmt mate?
Im not into my e's anymore just the odd line of C and a smoke does me sound,[/QUOTE]

Ask zedd....the recommended is 50mg but z sais fuck that so irekon about 150mg? Dunnonreally lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> do they get any cheaper if you buy em in bigger amounts then? an dont expect em for free lol will find some dollar somehow at the time lol


Yeh the more u buy the xheaper they get 100 tabs £140 200 £240

That's the goldies 200mg sae white doms aew 200-220mg


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh the more u buy the xheaper they get 100 tabs £140 200 £240
> 
> That's the goldies 200mg sae white doms aew 200-220mg


Will def be chatting to ya soon mate for all of this, just gotta get thru to either harvest an then im gonna have a lil shopping trip for hashes pills n trips lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmmmmm DMT better than Acid ? How long does it last lads ? Read loads of story's but never experianced it myself .

Anybody got any bitcoins they are sitting on ? I do fancy some acid lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

From what I've read it all depends now muchbu have but think its normally only about 15 mins or so


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Id say do it all n stop being a sandy vagina lol ive only drank it n wasnt good not even that buzzed from it...suppose I might get a little


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


>


is this the same for everyone? If so im ordering some now


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 16, 2014)

never get too trusting in the darknet lads, shit gos bad n it happens quick yeah its the fucking nuts but dont trust that shit only ever spend what you can afford to lose, and ordering stuff for other people for me is a no no, only one person ive ever ordered stuff for and that was built on alot of trust, its all good when its good but you newbs aint lost much yet lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> never get too trusting in the darknet lads, shit gos bad n it happens quick yeah its the fucking nuts but dont trust that shit only ever spend what you can afford to lose, and ordering stuff for other people for me is a no no, only one person ive ever ordered stuff for and that was built on alot of trust, its all good when its good but you newbs aint lost much yet lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2014)

£40 worth of tabs is all I want ill transfer the money first to who ever is willing to buy them for me . Just saves me going through all the Bitcoin process shit pisses me off man .


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> £40 worth of tabs is all I want ill transfer the money first to who ever is willing to buy them for me . Just saves me going through all the Bitcoin process shit pisses me off man .


yeah same as with me, it will only be 1 maybe 2 orders n then ill sort out me own account when i got some dollar from the harvest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd do it nut will be more tjatn 40 u got bit coin fees and then agora or sr fees and p+p


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2014)

Fishing up the reservoir with the lads taking some Hofmanns sounds good


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 16, 2014)

FUCK SAKE I was just on sr goes to go back on there & it's down ? There's a guy on there selling acid uk seller 10 for 30-40 ish can't remember I think shawny free delivery .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

Thats the thing,there so many different charges it could easily look like ur trying to mace him mmace is rob btw


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

So out of interest then, say on those 100 pills for £140, how much would all the charges add onto an order like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> FUCK SAKE I was just on sr goes to go back on there & it's down ? There's a guy on there selling acid uk seller 10 for 30-40 ish can't remember I think shawny free delivery .


 u pay charges buying the coins so say if u bouth 80 quid in coins u might pay a 4 bucks (depending on the vendors rates) then zending the money to the market you oay a charge lol so by the end u might have 75 bucks n always preview order to bw sure theira no postage. Ive been like .00001 off shit b4 vuz of cunting charges then.the amount was 2 little to send to agora so I had to send more.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> u pay charges buying the coins so say if u bouth 80 quid in coins u might pay a 4 bucks (depending on the vendors rates) then zending the money to the market you oay a charge lol so by the end u might have 75 bucks n always preview order to bw sure theira no postage. Ive been like .00001 off shit b4 vuz of cunting charges then.the amount was 2 little to send to agora so I had to send more.


so £5-10 per order in charges then roughly + P+P?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

This addresses the charges. When sending to ur agora wallet....
http://www.deepdotweb.com/2014/02/28/moving-bitcoins-works-transaction-taking-long/


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 16, 2014)

those pills might be sooner than i thought, mate just rung up looking for some for in a week or 2 time lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [Farybhoy11, post: 10801632, member: 260286"]Whats the average u shud take at one go with the dmt mate?
> Im not into my e's anymore just the odd line of C and a smoke does me sound,


Ask zedd....the recommended is 50mg but z sais fuck that so irekon about 150mg? Dunnonreally lolol[/QUOTE]
depends how far into the state u wanna be, theres no od risk, 50ug would give u a distinct buzz, 150 u will fall thru a tunnel and have a sense of moving and possibly the best one which is the whole fukin universe splits revealing the other side...thi is what to aim for imo obv im talking mg not ug lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2014)

and shawny mckenna suggests a good technique btw


----------



## Flagg420 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> mine was on the pill for both conceptions, pill is shit, only 60 sumthing percent effective


We we actually trying, just passed 1yr anniversary in July, so suppose I only got what was .... coming.... 

Problem is, the spare room.... ....is my grow room dammit! Need a bigger house!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2014)

Fucking women, shaved the beaver, started snoring soon as her sweed hit the pillow, so I get up at 6, she comes down half hr later, dressed in my sons pimp outfit , tells me to get my Ho ass upstairs !, I fucked off down shed instead for a bowl ,Now she's back snoring & I'm Avin a shit typing this.fuck em is what I say ! Wouldn't mind but that's the 3rd night in a row I've layed there erect & wasted a Viagra !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> We we actually trying, just passed 1yr anniversary in July, so suppose I only got what was .... coming....
> 
> Problem is, the spare room.... ....is my grow room dammit! Need a bigger house!


You have a baby on the way, you will be relegated to a cupboard or a loft now as missus wont want it "in view" of the kids or visitors lol,also you may find she doesnt want you smoking in house when baby arrives or having anything to do with your grow visible, welcome to married life with kids.....its shit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fucking women, shaved the beaver, started snoring soon as her sweed hit the pillow, so I get up at 6, she comes down half hr later, dressed in my sons pimp outfit , tells me to get my Ho ass upstairs !, I fucked off down shed instead for a bowl ,Now she's back snoring & I'm Avin a shit typing this.fuck em is what I say ! Wouldn't mind but that's the 3rd night in a row I've layed there erect & wasted a Viagra !


got any cute neighbours as a back up plan? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh nearly forgot, morning reprobates.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Fucking women, shaved the beaver, started snoring soon as her sweed hit the pillow, so I get up at 6, she comes down half hr later, dressed in my sons pimp outfit , tells me to get my Ho ass upstairs !, I fucked off down shed instead for a bowl ,Now she's back snoring & I'm Avin a shit typing this.fuck em is what I say ! Wouldn't mind but that's the 3rd night in a row I've layed there erect & wasted a Viagra !


and im having a shit reading [email protected] zeddd so 150... U think it can be done jn 2 massive bong.hits? Was a propler fucking.mind=blown moment


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mornin lads ... i taut i was gettin sum meself this mornin till she said she was on the rag.... and then gets annoyed with me cause i want anal at 9 in the morn


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> got any cute neighbours as a back up plan? lol


I wish i had ..


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads ... i taut i was gettin sum meself this mornin till she said she was on the rag.... and then gets annoyed with me cause i want anal at 9 in the morn


Lol its only gonna get worse now ya got a screamng devil child on the way, then there is always the month or 2 of no sex around the time she has the baby to look forward to, are you excited yet? lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol its only gonna get worse now ya got a screamng devil child on the way, then there is always the month or 2 of no sex around the time she has the baby to look forward to, are you excited yet? lol


Hey man ive no kid on the way .. at least none that i know about


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> and im having a shit reading [email protected] zeddd so 150... U think it can be done jn 2 massive bong.hits? Was a propler fucking.mind=blown moment


u can almost do the whole thing in one hit, its not a fast as salvia but its almost so there is time for a second and hold the fukker down till u hear the RIPPING sound lol enjoy i think its a fukin riot


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

one more thing, try not to put the flame on the d, u want it superhot but not burnt too much, WE u r in for a ride lolo


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey man ive no kid on the way .. at least none that i know about


oh yeah sorry was the other lad with 420 in his name


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh yeah sorry was the other lad with 420 in his name


Ur cool man .. i wudn be able for a kid tryn to look after meslf is hard enough


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u can almost do the whole thing in one hit, its not a fast as salvia but its almost so there is time for a second and hold the fukker down till u hear the RIPPING sound lol enjoy i think its a fukin riot


if its half as good as you say ill fucking love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

All this talkof hallucinationsgot me playing.my.mushrolm music...yes I had a band for mushrooms... Slagsmalsklubben


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Id describe em as happy happy frantic frantic lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

psychonauts activate
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/dr-robin-carhartharris-is-the-first-scientist-in-over-40-years-to-test-lsd-on-humans--and-youre-next-9667532.html


All u lads should volunteers, im sure the quality would be unreal.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

so whats everyones plans for the daythen? another boring sober day indoors for me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Same as...the life of a cannabis growing gangsta


If my profile gif moving ppl?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Same as...the life of a cannabis growing gangsta
> 
> 
> If my profile gif moving ppl?


Nein, ist kaputt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You have a baby on the way, you will be relegated to a cupboard or a loft now as missus wont want it "in view" of the kids or visitors lol,also you may find she doesnt want you smoking in house when baby arrives or having anything to do with your grow visible, welcome to married life with kids.....its shit lol



yeh and dont let teh issus blag u into letting the child help u,,, worst thing i did letting my youngest help water lolol

animated dont work on here prolapse, disbaled. they work as yur profile pic tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh and dont let teh issus blag u into letting the child help u,,, worst thing i did letting my youngest help water lolol
> 
> animated dont work on here prolapse, disbaled. they work as yur profile pic tho


Wouldnt ever have any of that, my lil un doesnt even know my cupboard exists, if she ever found it id pack down immediately, kids are to naive to keep their mouths shut without blurting something out and I havent managed to keep a clean criminal record in 20 years of doing dodgy stuff by being lackadaisical about security lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

takin the fam out for lunch cos i need an early drink and its the only way lol stopping tmrw ...again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> takin the fam out for lunch cos i need an early drink and its the only way lol stopping tmrw ...again


practice makes perfect


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Did all that DMT last night did a few pipes and was traveling down the tunnel then it stopped I was blocked by a wall so I did all the rest it was like it was telling me to...did the rest and it fucked my head lol curtains were dripping walls were swirling at me and there was little people in my head saying oh no too much youve fucked ot lol over and over again.....then 5 mins after that I didn't know whether I was real the house was real this world real....very very strange feeling I almost felt like I wasn't gonna come back to reality for a min or so...deffo onefucked up night....tasted like crack + rubber my first hit I thought it was crack....don't think it was the purest of DMT like I need that white stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Aww man thats fucking cool!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Think im gonna have to try this dmt shit sounds good


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol I was coming down but still loaded was like my mind was telling me I've fucked it and I'm gonna stay like this for ever was soooo strange.....after my second or 3rd hit it was like id forgot how to breath just sat there with me gob open looking at swirling patterns and sparkly sparklies twinkiling around the telly n shit fuck me it was weird man I mean fuckin strange as fuck like I was in between reality and some other place where non of what we have is real???? I still don't know what happened lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

So how's everyone else then? Lol...another thing its like it tells you what to do and u listen and do it....think I was fighting it tbh and didn't let me self go enough...deffo heard that ripping/crackling noise tho zedds on about like cellophane getting crumpled up weird shit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Just dont chatting to a mate n hes up for it so next timw im ordering dmt it is woop woop


irish4:20 said:


> Think im gonna have to try this dmt shit sounds good


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I was coming down but still loaded was like my mind was telling me I've fucked it and I'm gonna stay like this for ever was soooo strange.....after my second or 3rd hit it was like id forgot how to breath just sat there with me gob open looking at swirling patterns and sparkly sparklies twinkiling around the telly n shit fuck me it was weird man I mean fuckin strange as fuck like I was in between reality and some other place where non of what we have is real???? I still don't know what happened lmao


That's yer 3rd eye trying to open !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> That's yer 3rd eye trying to open !


Japs eye? lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Japs eye? lmao


rasist.

and sae, my girl knows not to talk about fght club, she never has, but admitidly since we moved shes maybe seen it twice, and thats coz she pested and pested so i shoved her head in loft so she shit her self with spides and never wanted to go up again lol


gunna try and chill with the new xmen this afternoon











YOLO!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Where u get that copy???


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2014)

OR this


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Where u get that copy???



fuking top secret homeslice!

private tracker yo!
heres another diffrent copy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh just got a message off euro supply saying there was a mix up with my order of the paki and he'll be sending it Monday morn... should be here by wed hopefully.....Yeh baz I was too resistant to let the 3rd eye open shouldn't of fought it


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh just got a message off euro supply saying there was a mix up with my order of the paki and he'll be sending it Monday morn... should be here by wed hopefully.....Yeh baz I was too resistant to let the 3rd eye open shouldn't of fought it


Zedd will guide you with the opening of it !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2014)

That's if he hasn't got Tombola yet !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Zedd will guide you with the opening of it !


i hope you have asked zedds permission before offering uphim like a cheap bardy wench to help play with ppls japs eyes lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeh funny that cuz something was mentioned about the master zedd but that's all I can remember lol.....deffo need to do it again in the future and just clear my mind and let it happen...the tunnel bit was amazing tho almost feels as if your flying thru it super fucking fast like some sort of crazy hyper space water slide or something


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

update on the sardines

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/17/migrants-tilbury-docks-essex-belgium_n_5685660.html?1408285433


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh funny that cuz something was mentioned about the master zedd but that's all I can remember lol.....deffo need to do it again in the future and just clear my mind and let it happen...the tunnel bit was amazing tho almost feels as if your flying thru it super fucking fast like some sort of crazy hyper space water slide or something


shawny mate, thats a fukin good effort man, keep it going the other side is cool and the tunnel also, i ve done this so much it feels like goinng somewhere i know, it feels like the place we came from and go to, with ayahuasca the experience is 5 hours of that and much stronger and u remember all of it, so the dmt trip for me is a reminder that i need to go and drink aya again, mebbe we should do an aya sesh off the dn.....im up for it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shawny mate, thats a fukin good effort man, keep it going the other side is cool and the tunnel also, i ve done this so much it feels like goinng somewhere i know, it feels like the place we came from and go to, with ayahuasca the experience is 5 hours of that and much stronger and u remember all of it, so the dmt trip for me is a reminder that i need to go and drink aya again, mebbe we should do an aya sesh off the dn.....im up for it


a mate of mine that tried it reckoned the tunnel was him inside his thoughts travelling between both halves of his brain and whooshing around hos own neural cortex lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

Fuck me this bitch looks as annoying as she sounded when she popped in to fill up the thread with shit, glad she fucked off
https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Fuck me this bitch looks as annoying as she sounded when she popped in to fill up the thread with shit, glad she fucked off
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/


I still wud tho man ... sure fuck ive been up on worse and bragged about it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

You should do one rimmer...u were a chef weren't u? Be.happy u didnt get that preggers


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You should do one rimmer...u were a chef weren't u? Be.happy u didnt get that preggers


lolid call myself more of a cook than a chef lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> a mate of mine that tried it reckoned the tunnel was him inside his thoughts travelling between both halves of his brain and whooshing around hos own neural cortex lol


the science is that the pineal secretes dmt at bith death in huge amounts and little amounts of it cause everyones dreams, the pineal is a eye like structure with a lens ffs and accumulates flouride which poisons it, so to get the full dmt exp and save yer brain go flouride free toothpaste its more toxic than lead in biochemical terms


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

i suggest raiding her thread, this is my opener..https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/page-2


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i suggest raiding her thread, this is my opener..https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/page-2


just be careful in case it causes all her little annoying faggot mates to start coming in here spouting shit agan n clogging shit up with fucking sparkly pics


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeh zedd u can get them 2 person aya kits cant ya....Yeh fuck it I'll do it man I deffo need to dmt again and breakthrough at the end of that tunnel lol...I might order some of the white stuff off that other geezer if he's legit he says its 99% pure


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh zedd u can get them 2 person aya kits cant ya....Yeh fuck it I'll do it man I deffo need to dmt again and breakthrough at the end of that tunnel lol...I might order some of the white stuff off that other geezer if he's legit he says its 99% pure


shawny i see you as a true psychonaut, after breaking thru ( remember that jim morrisson song 



)


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i suggest raiding her thread, this is my opener..https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/page-2


Game on


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shawny i see you as a true psychonaut, after breaking thru ( remember that jim morrisson song
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeh hears that song plenty of time now I just understood it lol psychonaut yano


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Bet when rimmer called u a pussy n toldu to took it u were like FINE FUCK U, ILL HIT IT ALL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol Yeh that's was a bit of an arm twister but after I did the first hit the DMT was telling me to do more I swear lol so I did the fuckin lot lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bet when rimmer called u a pussy n toldu to took it u were like FINE FUCK U, ILL HIT IT ALL


Every explosion needs a spark to set it off n all that lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh that's was a bit of an arm twister but after I did the first hit the DMT was telling me to do more I swear lol so I did the fuckin lot lol


i know what u mean mate it sort of talks to u in yer own voice like well strange


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the science is that the pineal secretes dmt at bith death in huge amounts and little amounts of it cause everyones dreams, the pineal is a eye like structure with a lens ffs and accumulates flouride which poisons it, so to get the full dmt exp and save yer brain go flouride free toothpaste its more toxic than lead in biochemical terms


My 3rd eye often gets bung'd up with toothpaste !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes your own voice but slightly different very very strange the 1st 10 mins I couldn't even make a sound lol like id forgotton how to do everything mad tings 

Just chilling with an exo/00 joint oh its hitting the spot alright


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/page-3


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> My 3rd eye often gets bung'd up with toothpaste !


lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-28827091

''Officials said blood-stained bedding looted from the centre posed a serious infection risk.''

''Other reports suggested the protesters believed Ebola was a hoax and wanted to force the quarantine centre to close.''

can these fucking Africans get any more stupid???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah was on the radio but everyone knew they couldnt quarantine shit! Now just think if that container (one from belgium)was full of africans escaping n one had ebola..the second that c obtainer opens everyone gets it n everyone dies a horrible death


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah was on the radio but everyone knew they couldnt quarantine shit! Now just think if that container (one from belgium)was full of africans escaping n one had ebola..the second that c obtainer opens everyone gets it n everyone dies a horrible death


been watching too many films relax lol if it was to hit ''western countries'' to any degree we would have a cure/vaccine quick time, would bet that we already do but its a african disease so no1 gives a fuck lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

Pm shaun


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah was on the radio but everyone knew they couldnt quarantine shit! Now just think if that container (one from belgium)was full of africans escaping n one had ebola..the second that c obtainer opens everyone gets it n everyone dies a horrible death


new ebola has a longer incubation period than old ebola, it is also less fatal, both of these factors make it much more dangerous than the older strains, the african in that area have a low average IQ and their religion is Voodoun or voodoo as we know it, 60 million talking monkeys worship voodoo ghosts, this is where Ebola live, and their burial rituals invove kissing and touching dead bodies....eblola victims are most infectious post mortem for 3 days, i said to mre this willcause race war lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> new ebola has a longer incubation period than old ebola, it is also less fatal, both of these factors make it much more dangerous than the older strains, the african in that area have a low average IQ and their religion is Voodoun or voodoo as we know it, 60 million talking monkeys worship voodoo ghosts, this is where Ebola live, and their burial rituals invove kissing and touching dead bodies....eblola victims are most infectious post mortem for 3 days, i said to mre this willcause race war lol


No race war the nigs are already dead lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> No race war the nigs are already dead lol


not enough of em im afraid


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Even if they did find a cure (aparently 2 americans were given a trial drug n survived but im not 100% on that) that takes time n u still have the old,sick and young that might not be strong enough to fight it off . With dense population,public transport coupled witb poor hygiene were fucked! shit spreads like wild fire this outbreak started with a lil girl contracting it then it was spread at her funeral!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

i reckon this ebola stuff will come to nuffing, whats there barely 2k dead around 3-4 countries in the space of a few months??? its nowt but the media installing fear, when a western population is in fear they aint thinking of tomorrow/future as much and spend more money i.e living for today boosting economys.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

im not racist but subsaharan blacks have an average IQ of a mentally retarded white, and they are charged with containing ebola lololollol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

Just think of it as ethnic cleansing at its finest we'll be rate ......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i reckon this ebola stuff will come to nuffing, whats there barely 2k dead around 3-4 countries in the space of a few months??? its nowt but the media installing fear, when a western population is in fear they aint thinking of tomorrow/future so much and spend more money i.e living for today boosting economys.


im always saying this with avian flu and sare eyc....but not this, this is just mathematics mate, real pandemic so panic now lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im always saying this with avian flu and sare eyc....but not this, this is just mathematics mate, real pandemic so panic now lol


Z you could find a fucking conspiracy in a box of cornflakes mate lol i love you for it mind is always a interesting read/post, but im not buying this ebola shite.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Messages:
2,204
Likes:
1,480

i pretty fucking shore relax gave me 75% of the likes and the fucking cunt only dus it to wind me up, which you fucking do!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Loooooooool we hope it doesnt happen if thats any good lol just saying its pretty fucking possible.
I use to eat here all the time now I know why its so cheap 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/bin-bag-full-of-severed-cats-heads-discovered-near-manchesters-curry-mile-9674567.html


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Z you could find a fucking conspiracy in a box of cornflakes mate lol i love you for it mind is always a interesting read/post, but im not buying this ebola shite.


its the perfect wmd mate hope youre rite


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> Z you could find a fucking conspiracy in a box of cornflakes mate lol i love you for it mind is always a interesting read/post, but im not buying this ebola shite.


btw when have i been wrong?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> btw when have i been wrong?


a conspiracy is exactly that, you would need proof to be right or wrong which no conspiracy has? but 90% i totally agree with your views, im still not so shore on the rigby murder tho, sandy hook yes, boston bombings, even dunblane, jews calling the shots, isis western backed, but i dunno bout that rigby murder.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

I disagree...but ill still like ur comment...bet churps jelly jel jelz of your post like ratio


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I disagree


you can fuck off anyway we got a new paddy for the thread nowdays your getting boring lmao wheres irish?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Slowly but surly were invading ur thread lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Slowly but surly were invading ur thread lol


leave it out mate, you girls are so paranoid you n irish are raritys.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> a conspiracy is exactly that, you would need proof to be right or wrong which no conspiracy has? but 90% i totally agree with your views, im still not so shore on the rigby murder tho, sandy hook yes, boston bombings, even dunblane, jews calling the shots, isis western backed, but i dunno bout that rigby murder.


where was rigbys blood, u chop off heads theres a fuk load of blood, none in the pics lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> where was rigbys blood, u chop off heads theres a fuk load of blood, none in the pics lol


there was blood zedd ive watched all the counter claims to the conspiracys. i wont even bother to link em up cause you should have watched them also to have a non bias opinion.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you can fuck off anyway we got a new paddy for the thread nowdays your getting boring lmao wheres irish?


Im here man so yea relax ya can fuck of now ha ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

@irish4:20 ionsai!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Slowly but surly were invading ur thread lol


Yea thats it one by one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Ur gonna fit right in lol


irish4:20 said:


> Im here man so yea relax ya can fuck of now ha ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

no blood where he fell, u got a pic like this ...still im a nut lol...wheres the f blood?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no blood where he fell, u got a pic like this ...still im a nut lol...wheres the f blood?



http://www.infowars.com/was-the-woolwich-attack-a-hoax-debunked/

4min you see the blood.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

whats the reasoning too Z? wasnt much gain from it?

imo just a couple of nutters who really did it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-28827091
> 
> ''Officials said blood-stained bedding looted from the centre posed a serious infection risk.''
> 
> ...


Just par for the course with them aint it, hence em all living in fucking mud huts and cant even grow food to feed emselves, natural selection at play here, leave em to it dumb fucking monkeys


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i reckon this ebola stuff will come to nuffing, whats there barely 2k dead around 3-4 countries in the space of a few months??? its nowt but the media installing fear, when a western population is in fear they aint thinking of tomorrow/future as much and spend more money i.e living for today boosting economys.


the west has probably found a new oil or diamond reserve under em or sumthing n just using this as an excuse to go into the country, take over under the pretence of "helping" them and in 6 months time rothschild will have added another few zeroes to his piggy bank or sum shit


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> http://www.infowars.com/was-the-woolwich-attack-a-hoax-debunked/
> 
> 4min you see the blood.





rambo22 said:


> http://www.infowars.com/was-the-woolwich-attack-a-hoax-debunked/
> 
> 4min you see the blood.


u serious...infowars....mate they are bollox


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> whats the reasoning too Z? wasnt much gain from it?
> 
> imo just a couple of nutters who really did it.


if anything it would have been a distraction for something else happening in the world


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u serious...infowars....mate they are bollox


lol they agreed with most of the other conspiracys so why not? tbh im just bored Z n fancied a challenge i give up mate lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> whats the reasoning too Z? wasnt much gain from it?
> 
> imo just a couple of nutters who really did it.


smoke some dmt man go mad and believe weird shit lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> smoke some dmt man go mad and believe weird shit lol


id only smoke that shit with you geezer, not alone or with anyone else.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

get me started if ya like, vaccines,,,,,lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Dont start on ur anti vac shit zedd! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dont start on ur anti vac shit zedd! Lol


ok mr scince lets do a rap style battle lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok mr scince lets do a rap style battle lol


This i wanna see


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

which mutagen you wanna sales pitch as healthy lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

aiyo, who gave you cunts permission to leave your kennel?

as if this thread isnt bad enough, dont bring the rest of the board down.....


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> aiyo, who gave you cunts permission to leave your kennel?
> 
> as if this thread isnt bad enough, dont bring the rest of the board down.....


"member on ignore"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok mr scince lets do a rap style battle lol


we always do this n I know ur trying to wind me up n yet I still always get way 2 intl it.n get pissed off lol so no man!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

i win


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> we always do this n I know ur trying to wind me up n yet I still always get way 2 intl it.n get pissed off lol so no man!


ha ha ok you have a baby at 5 pounds and ur mate has one at 8 lbs, at 8 weeks they get the same dose...bad science mate, it gets worse but i dont wanna rage you with truth


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> aiyo, who gave you cunts permission to leave your kennel?
> 
> as if this thread isnt bad enough, dont bring the rest of the board down.....


Probably the same people who forgot to lock your mongrel bitches kennel door before she escaped and came in here to shit on our lawn tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

God damn it zeddd all her groupies are coming back now thanks to ur bullying.lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Probably the same people who forgot to lock your mongrel bitches kennel door before she escaped and came in here to shit on our lawn tbh


ha she shit on your lawn, good


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> aiyo, who gave you cunts permission to leave your kennel?
> 
> as if this thread isnt bad enough, dont bring the rest of the board down.....


-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (MingW32)
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=Y6nl
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

I coincidently aruged on the foruma today well not really agrue just called a guy a moron 3-4 times...he was talking some shit about creatine n im talking complete dribble.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God damn it zeddd all her groupies are coming back now thanks to ur bullying.lol


nah son, just came in here to cunt kick you pooftas for a min or two, i wont be long, just want to bury it in you a time or two, might as well relax, ive heard it doesnt hurt as much that way...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 17, 2014)

http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/10792032/X-Men_Days_of_Future_Past_2014_KORSUB_HDRip_READNFO_x264_AC3-MiL


night


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> ha she shit on your lawn, good


yeah n then she felt guilty, blew all the other strays in the neighbourhoold then trotted off to blow her dealer for her next rock, you should have been here


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

BAAAARP BAAAARP INFECTED THREAD BAAAAARP lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> nah son, just came in here to cunt kick you pooftas for a min or two, i wont be long, just want to bury it in you a time or two, might as well relax, ive heard it doesnt hurt as much that way...


Id be surprised if any of you dappy cunts could kick your way out of a wet shoebox tbh


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah n then she felt guilty, blew all the other strays in the neighbourhoold then trotted off to blow her dealer for her next rock, you should have been here


no one feels guilty for shitting on a brit....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

You can ooen this 2 irish -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=ib3+
-----END PGP MESSAGE-----


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/10792032/X-Men_Days_of_Future_Past_2014_KORSUB_HDRip_READNFO_x264_AC3-MiL
> 
> 
> night


Nice one ice.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Id be surprised if any of you dappy cunts could kick your way out of a wet shoebox tbh


a wet shoebox is about 10 times tougher than any brit ive stomped around on in the past!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> no one feels guilty for shitting on a brit....lol


makes no sense bearing in mind you are replying to a post about a dog shitting on a lawn, try harder next time


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> no one feels guilty for shitting on a brit....lol


Come on ur a yank!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

i dont speak mong can anyone help?, perhaps u have a sister with downs syndrome and are used to babbling monkey chatter but i need spme pointers man dont wanna seem ignorant


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> a wet shoebox is about 10 times tougher than any brit ive stomped around on in the past!


Pictures of one direction in your pre-pubescent teen girl magazines dont count in here im afraid


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

face it, your british, which means youre deadbeat inbred cock manglers...there really is no discussion here...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> a wet shoebox is about 10 times tougher than any brit ive stomped around on in the past!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

stop feeding the fucking troll ffs, hes a nown troll even in the troll n toke section.

even the yanks hate this donkey fucking shiteater.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Pictures of one direction in your pre-pubescent teen girl magazines dont count in here im afraid


 one direction, is that code for you take it in the ass mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> face it, your british, which means youre deadbeat inbred cock manglers...there really is no discussion here...


Haha you would be hard pressed to find any "brits" in here, fair few English, scots and Paddies tho


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


you miss the point, you dont have to be tough when dealing with you pasty toothpicks...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> face it, your british, which means youre deadbeat inbred cock manglers...there really is no discussion here...


Then jog on u dimwitted fuck! Look up elipsis n use it in the correct context if ur gonna go all punctuation on a thread.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha you would be hard pressed to find any "brits" in here, fair few English, scots and Paddies tho


all the same


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice one rambo ignored the twat he must bave a raging clue for jessic....what u lads thjnk.of.her pics? Woild of been better if she was fisting herself of u ask me


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Then jog on u dimwitted fuck! Look up elipsis n use it in the correct context if ur gonna go all punctuation on a thread.


you and i know thats an oblique ref man, nite


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> face it, your british, which means youre deadbeat inbred cock manglers...there really is no discussion here...


Face it, you lot used to be


MightyMike530 said:


> one direction, is that code for you take it in the ass mate?


Haha you really should put more effort into this whole trolling thing, you are shockingly crap at it. May be if you lot had a better education system over there you might have been taught a few fancy words to chuck in the middle to make yourself sound a bit more intelligent


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Then jog on u dimwitted fuck! Look up elipsis n use it in the correct context if ur gonna go all punctuation on a thread.


...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nice one rambo ignored the twat he must bave a raging clue for jessic....what u lads thjnk.of.her pics? Woild of been better if she was fisting herself of u ask me


Probably the only thing that will touch the sides these days, even Mickeymice or whatever her name is has to have a rope tied round his ankles when fucking it so he doesnt fall in


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

its so bloody pointless, is nowt but keyboards at 5 paces the mug is 1000s of miles away aint even like some1 can get to no him arrange a fairy visit n send a darkent swat instead lmao



[email protected] said:


> Nice one rambo ignored the twat he must bave a raging clue for jessic....what u lads thjnk.of.her pics? Woild of been better if she was fisting herself of u ask me


she may be annoying mate but id still give her one, looks like she takes it up the arse too lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> ...


goota love photoshop lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets ask her shall we?


And now we play the waiting game


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lets ask her shall we?


you probably dont have what it takes.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 17, 2014)

Evening gents, had a great 1st day off work took the kids out and bought them loads of new clothes and trainers, then took the wife and kids for a nice meal tonight, fucking stuffed now im not lobg home so gonna get high as a mofo,

See our yank wank is back again,


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lets ask her shall we?


I tink we shud ... she does look like it tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Well that first pic looks like shrs gotting it up the buM


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink we shud ... she does look like it tho


I think we should all go round there, seems like shes used to large groups of men from the internet turning up at her house wanting something lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

oh god, i could follow the smell of failure all the way back to this thread after you left toke and talk relax, that was a complete and utter catastrophe down there mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yea sure does and the 2nd 1 like shes cleanin a load out her ear.... dirty feckers those wannabe americans


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

so much ho-hum from you dummies, rather boring really...cmon, do something funny...entertain me...


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

well ill give you lads a wind up, went for me first job interview today in near 10yrs just as a cashier in a bookies was shitting bricks n i already got piles so that wasnt fun lol had a good amount of sniff still left this morning was well tempted to do a spud from trainspotting interview lmao but resisted, the interview went well i think was a group interview me n 2 blacks n never seen a black in this chain of bookies in my town so that gives me hope lol as soon as i got home tho had a huge line to calm me nerves lmao


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

ha, rambos worried about the competition....fucking mook


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Aparently shes not had anal but ahe did respond so good on her wise but I say aparently cuz she goea onto say shes saving herself for marriage...i thibk ahe has but now poops when she farts sos kinda ashamed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well ill give you lads a wind up, went for me first job interview today in near 10yrs just as a cashier in a bookies was shitting bricks n i already got piles so that wasnt fun lol had a good amount of sniff still left this morning was well tempted to do a spud from trainspotting interview lmao but resisted, the interview went well i think was a group interview me n 2 blacks n never seen a black in this chain of bookies in my town so that gives me hope lol as soon as i got home tho had a huge line to calm me nerves lmao


Congratulations man jobs a job, shits easy to work ur way up if ur not a dumbass in tbose positions.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys mighty mike has his own tv show ... aww aint he so cute ha ... 
http://www.djmightymikemidget.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/MIGHTYMIKE.TV-BANNER.jpg


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

really irish i was expecting someone smaller lmao the twats a troll across the whole site even the yanks hate him.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ha lil man tryin big himself on the net


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

im swole as fuck!!!! and still got a bigger dick than you bitches!!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> im swole as fuck!!!! and still got a bigger dick than you bitches!!!!


Its ok dude u can rant on i understand bein small must be hard


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Thats about the only thing that he can call hard bahahahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> im swole as fuck!!!! and still got a bigger dick than you bitches!!!!


No you have little man syndrome because you are a midget


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No you have little man syndrome because you are a midget


Did I block robbie aswel?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thats about the only thing that he can call hard bahahahahaha


still thinking about my cock and balls i see....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> im swole as fuck!!!! and still got a bigger dick than you bitches!!!!





[email protected] said:


> Did I block robbie aswel?


how the fuck would i know you loon? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> how the fuck would i know you loon? lmao


lol robbie is supplose to be short so when u commente (kve mightyfag blocked) I was trying to hurtrobbies feelings


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

Im not blocked you paddy twat ... mammy mammy lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lol robbie is supplose to be short so when u commente (kve mightyfag blocked) I was trying to hurtrobbies feelings


**silently weeps into my pillow**


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> you probably dont have what it takes.


once again, i was right


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> once again, i was right


No so far you havent been right a single time, you are just causing yourself further embarassment


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> once again, i was right


Well u clearly have wat it takes.... to make an ass of ya self


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

surrounded by cheering women, you wouldnt know that feeling


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder if hes doing relax's wooden clog dance on those tables lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> surrounded by cheering women, you wouldnt know that feeling


Whos cheering dude they all laughin .. like ever1 in here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Im not blocked you paddy twat ... mammy mammy lol


im only joking man your constantly looking up buddy..ur an inspiration to all looool


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I wonder if hes doing relax's wooden clog dance on those tables lol


no, but i do balance on my third leg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I wonder if hes doing relax's wooden clog dance on those tables lol


he fucking wishes


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Whos cheering dude they all laughin .. like ever1 in here


i fucked those two in the tan dresses


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im only joking man your constantly looking up buddy..ur an inspiration to all looool


Lol im not even short  just normal


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> I wonder if hes doing relax's wooden clog dance on those tables lol


i bet this blokes smaller than you mate with not a oz of the real angry irl like you do lol dont be fooled by by robbies smallness i got 6stone on him n wouldnt fancy me chances lolol

i picture the mug as some1 like this, n yes you cunt im mocking your fake killing of children by ya fucking lying gov.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> no, but i do balance on my third leg


Not that hard wen ur nearly on the floor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

Iof course you are lol ill stop now hahaha


RobbieP said:


> Lol im not even short  just normal


 I like the cut of ur jib eobbie im obky ball busting im only 511


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> no, but i do balance on my third leg


no thats the dildo you forgot to remove from your arse


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

If it's of any interest im half way through a joint outside and need a shit
#dilemma

lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> If it's of any interest im half way through a joint outside and need a shit
> #dilemms
> 
> lol


Be a man, do it on a leaf then chuck it over whatever neighbours garden you dont like


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Be a man, do it on a leaf then chuck it over whatever neighbours garden you dont like


Lol bear grills stylee


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol bear grills stylee


If u need sum1 to clean it up i know just the guy


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Give em a shout


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Give em a shout


ffs irish trolling is a fine art lol

 

much better than a lil thumbnail pic lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> ffs irish trolling is a fine art lol
> 
> View attachment 3231293
> 
> much better than a lil thumbnail pic lol


Ha man it feels good to troll a troll...


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 17, 2014)

well the missus wasnt happy when i told her ill go wank over porn if shes not up for it lol drugs n booze are finished so thats goodnight from me lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha man it feels good to troll a troll...


this is why trolling means nothing these days....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

trolling is me popping into your shitty little thread here,... saying a few words,... and then you following me all over the board because youre mad....


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> this is why trolling means nothing these days....


And this is why yet again you are wrong, you may need a ladder to get a tall person but us non-midgets dont need to grow an extra arm introduce you to midget bowling


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> trolling is me popping into your shitty little thread here,... saying a few words,... and then you following me all over the board because youre mad....


U bak to do that clean up job ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh and by shitty little do u mean the biggest thread ??


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

http://fluboard.rhizalabs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12057


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://fluboard.rhizalabs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12057


Natural selection at play im afraid,too dumb to survive, good thing is though once the african sub continent is totally devoid of morons it will make a lovely weed garden lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Big thanks to zedd got a lovely pressie in post this mornin ... hav to finish work early now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Big thanks to zedd got a lovely pressie in post this mornin ... hav to finish work early now


enjoy bud


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Big thanks to zedd got a lovely pressie in post this mornin ... hav to finish work early now


Probably a good job you are taking a half day from work......especially if hes included any bubble or anything lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> enjoy bud


Im sure i will


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im sure i will


Having smoked zedds stuff before I wouldnt make any strenous/large plans for the rest of the day as they wont happen lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Sure give us a smoke report later...feed the cunts ego a little more lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Having smoked zedds stuff before I wouldnt make any strenous/large plans for the rest of the day as they wont happen lol


Ha well im in work now gotta try sneak of early and no plans then but roll 1 up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Pfft when all my coke came in the post I was having it wjth my coffee b4 work...no excuses mate...carpa diem lol


irish4:20 said:


> Ha well im in work now gotta try sneak of early and no plans then but roll 1 up


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha well im in work now gotta try sneak of early and no plans then but roll 1 up


that MBB packaging all good man?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Natural selection at play im afraid,too dumb to survive, good thing is though once the african sub continent is totally devoid of morons it will make a lovely weed garden lol


it does look interesting must say, this is typical of the mentality i witnessed first hand 3 decades ago the largest slum in monrovia is now the petri dish, theres no cure....how is it not gonna come here eventually?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

U toot that horn anymore zeddd ill call masterbation lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that MBB packaging all good man?


Yea man its perfect ... didnt get to open it fully so im dien to get a good smell of it


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man its perfect ... didnt get to open it fully so im dien to get a good smell of it


yeah u dont wannaopen it a come back to a green fog in ur place lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U toot that horn anymore zeddd ill call masterbation lol


errr im talking to sae mate, as u know weve got us a new irishman so u lil jealous there man LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Pfft im the fitst man ill Always be the ultimate irish man...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pfft im the fitst man ill Always be the ultimate irish man...


Aww its on now relax ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> errr im talking to sae mate, as u know weve got us a new irishman so u lil jealous there man LOL


No need for him to be jealous ... i dont mind sharing ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Aww its on now relax ...


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

Being dry sucks n im pulling all these fucking waste of space plants .... fucking joke .... thats mr dry for the next 12 weeks then .... 
Fucking plants


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Im same tillcome harvest sold 5g of the paki butam smokkng whats left n thats me for 8-9 weeks lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

I got some paki but that wont last past tomorrow lol ..... im down to the dust out my drying shoe boxes and paper bags now


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

Sooooooo if anyone has copious amounts of green and wants abit of karma ... you know where to find me n relax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sooooooo if anyone has copious amounts of green and wants abit of karma ... you know where to find me n relax lol


once I chop ill be sending out a few tasters to test my mbb n vacuumpackaging so if ur still hanging then ill send u a few grams


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

Whats mbb? Massive black balls? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

here is the critical plus wat WAS fucked, looking nice now








LSD



VEG TENT 1K MH


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> here is the critical plus wat WAS fucked, looking nice now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaysus u can grow! Wtf lol n in the last pic u joing the slipper club?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

EXO IN DRY



pscosis in flower tent 1- only a day in


some otehr shots


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus u can grow! Wtf lol n in the last pic u joing the slipper club?



lol yeh, getting my head bak in the game now, only taken 8 months ish..lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh, getting my head bak in the game now, only taken 8 months ish..lol


yhats some seriously good growing mate u must be happy with them yields


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

relax you will like this one lol...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

dafuk is shawney lol i wanna hear more trippy shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yhats some seriously good growing mate u must be happy with them yields



na not yet, the growing tents are dalled in propper now, never hit over 27-29 ever, witch is good, just the few ive pulled have been fucked with RH and i was getting them huge temps so fucked me for yeild,/// but getting that dialled in now, got a controller on drying tent, guna give them another week r 2 max and flip, then il have 2 flower tents and a small 50x50x100 with 6 in under a 250mh for 12 weeks.,,, should be orite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

getting e ey metre fitted, i aint got a grand for the lekki bil down ther ther fuckup, mugs


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

Ice do you trim your leaves once dry then mate I normally trim all mine first then chop and hang


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Id gotten a nice lil dehumidifierfrom agos that turna on n off when a certain rh is achieved their Delong n not that demaning power consumption wise


IC3M4L3 said:


> na not yet, the growing tents are dalled in propper now, never hit over 27-29 ever, witch is good, just the few ive pulled have been fucked with RH and i was getting them huge temps so fucked me for yeild,/// but getting that dialled in now, got a controller on drying tent, guna give them another week r 2 max and flip, then il have 2 flower tents and a small 50x50x100 with 6 in under a 250mh for 12 weeks.,,, should be orite


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Ice do you trim your leaves once dry then mate I normally trim all mine first then chop and hang



im trying out diffrent things robbie, and tbh, i simply oculdn not be arsed chopping her let alone trimming too, so just cut ad hung, left her stood in cold loft for 36 hrs before i hung her and shes got a lovely purple ting, just keeping tabs on RH. killing me that has but i think i got it down now i got the controller for that tent

got thermastatic controllers on the way too, saves manually adjusting each tent,lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380603913402



can u get dehumidifier and humidifier in one? so they go both ways and keep it level?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning chaps never had prob with humidity does your Mrs have the dryer running all the time or something? Flipped my babies last neet took about 16 cuts as well time to get he party started yeeee haaaaaa 

Oh ordered 500mg of the old galactic transporter last neet as well £28 its the white stuff well slightly off white but feedback is really good so fuck it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning chaps never had prob with humidity does your Mrs have the dryer running all the time or something? Flipped my babies last neet took about 16 cuts as well time to get he party started yeeee haaaaaa
> 
> Oh ordered 500mg of the old galactic transporter last neet as well £28 its the white stuff well slightly off white but feedback is really good so fuck it



dryers not in house mate,lol and i never had a problem with humidity until i went in t he loft, mong,

wtf is galactic transporter?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh alright then Sasquatch calm doon lol is it too high then Yeh what highs is it hitting? Galactic transporter is the D mate lolol my new name for it GT lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh alright then Sasquatch calm doon lol is it too high then Yeh what highs is it hitting? Galactic transporter is the D mate lolol my new name for it GT lmao


wait till you get further in and meet the laughing goblins...not joking lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

The gnomes that say hoooorayyyy lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Sooooooo if anyone has copious amounts of green and wants abit of karma ... you know where to find me n relax lol



Thought my inbox would be busting at the seams after that post but nada .... lol 

zedd fancy ticking me a oz old boy lol if so drop me a pm ... ask sambo im good for it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The gnomes that say hoooorayyyy lol


That reminds me of the knights that say nee lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

We demand a shrubbery


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We demand a shrubbery


Lol love the holy grail .... love all the pythons really .... meaning of lifes every sperm is needed song is class !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

If you'd of asked a month ago no problem but like in said last night I only got about an oz left maybe under and that's gott last me 10 weeks lmao ohhh fuck....how did that afghan do ya? What u rekon to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Lol love the holy grail .... love all the pythons really .... meaning of lifes every sperm is needed song is class !


 all the flicks are good but alot of their stuffs shite n didnt notice till I got the books


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

robbie p what u after delayed cash purchase or swap for some g when u grown it.....not really selling the idea to me mate lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> If you'd of asked a month ago no problem but like in said last night I only got about an oz left maybe under and that's gott last me 10 weeks lmao ohhh fuck....how did that afghan do ya? What u rekon to it?


Wasnt aimed at you I know your dry now lol .... its not bad mate be gone by tonight though haha like you Said its pretty mellow but still takes the edge off ya day lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> robbie p what u after delayed cash purchase or swap for some g when u grown it.....not really selling the idea to me mate lol


Tick as in delayed cash ... not trying to sell ya the idea just asking lol

I few days ago you mentioned every cunt ticks off you so I thougt its worth a ask lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeh a nice mellow stone should keep u from smashing shit up haha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh a nice mellow stone should keep u from smashing shit up haha


 lol to be honest ive been calm for last few weeks .... just worried the new jobs gonna stress me out until I learn the ropes and no weed will be a extra worry to play on my mind lol .... was good to meet you yesterday by the way man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Tick as in delayed cash ... not trying to sell ya the idea just asking lol
> 
> I few days ago you mentioned every cunt ticks off you so I thougt its worth a ask lol


u got a pm mate


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2014)

got some fat cured psycho in


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

U know its a good day when u get home and u dnt know wat to smoke  hmm decesions


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

If you still got some on Fri zedd I'll take an oz off you for Percy like im running low and gonna need some quality green to toke on


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pfft im the fitst man ill Always be the ultimate irish man...


Irish???pfffttt, a couple of fuckin southern fairies the both of ye, only one real McCoy in this thread, yous are gettin a bit big for ur boots (slippers) I reckon lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Irish???pfffttt, a couple of fuckin southern fairies the both of ye, only one real McCoy in this thread, yous are gettin a bit big for ur boots (slippers) I reckon lol


Nah man im not southern .. thank fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Ur about as irish as a scottish mans english lol jk


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahh his from NI ohh get ya yea im south of that shit alri ha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

hope all are sitting down to handle the shock lmao but ive got a fucking job start next week full time, just min wage shite but at least it aint mc'ds n i dont have to keep going to these poxy fucking job clubs n what not that the dole send me on, is handy aswel starting next week means i can still sign on 2mora lol

wanted to get another G to celebrate but the missus said no lol tbh was just a excuse to get a G aint feeling too celebratory its not much more £££ than i get for sitting on me arse all day but hayho its a start, aint worked in 10yrs.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Speechless i am...........u on a bender m8 coming out with shit like that lol.....na hope it goes good for ye m8, what u doin anyway?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Speechless i am...........u on a bender m8 coming out with shit like that lol.....na hope it goes good for ye m8, what u doin anyway?


yeah yeah i no its a shocker, just as a cashier in a bookies mg play me cards right this time next year i could be on 7quid a hr instead of 6.31 lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 18, 2014)

Well done rambo mate, back in the land of employment eh, never thot we'd see the day lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well done rambo mate, back in the land of employment eh, never thot we'd see the day lmao


me neither gboy, first interview ive had in 10yr n i got it fuck they must be desperate lmao

doing it more for the kids tbh n to try to curb me drinking than for the shitty money.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> me neither gboy, first interview ive had in 10yr n i got it fuck they must be desperate lmao
> 
> doing it more for the kids tbh n to try to curb me drinking than for the shitty money.


Still mate fair play u must have said summit right to get the job, and its always gd to work when u got kids, lead by example and all that jazz, , but most importantly it gives u a break from the kids as well lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Still mate fair play u must have said summit right to get the job, and its always gd to work when u got kids, lead by example and all that jazz, , but most importantly it gives u a break from the kids as well lol


yeah thats it mate, they are getting older now n aint gonna be long till they realise that dads aint spose to sit in front of the comp all day going out now n then n coming back stinking of green lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> hope all are sitting down to handle the shock lmao but ive got a fucking job start next week full time, just min wage shite but at least it aint mc'ds n i dont have to keep going to these poxy fucking job clubs n what not that the dole send me on, is handy aswel starting next week means i can still sign on 2mora lol
> 
> wanted to get another G to celebrate but the missus said no lol tbh was just a excuse to get a G aint feeling too celebratory its not much more £££ than i get for sitting on me arse all day but hayho its a start, aint worked in 10yrs.


Congrats mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

Evening all, got a bit bored in the house today so got me mate to lend me this for an afternoon riding about

only a CB125Fcc but nice to get out on a bike again after so many years in cars,vans n lorries, must be best part of 10years since I last had a bike so was nice to get out for the day on one. It has however made me long for a bike again so as soon as debt paid off im gonna pay out n do my bike n HGV licences, miss doing the double ton past 70mph traffic lol

Also for anyone thats interested, here is the Gringo cutting I got that will be getting passed out when its ready, when it came to me it was 1" tall so has taken a while to root n start growing, as soon as its big enough you will all know about it lol  
Only just noticed from this pic its kept the double serration the Exo has lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Get that little bitch supercharged i can't wait to get a sniff of that mate......well WiFi got cut off last night sonoaid the bill this morning and still no WiFi its doing my fucking nut in you pay for a service and don't get the cunt......oh well done onthe job Rambo you hear of any good tips lemme know lol...at least u gonna have steady money coming in thats what its all.about


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Her that little bitch supercharged i can't wait to get a sniff of that mate......well WiFi got cut off last night sonoaid the bill this morning and still no WiFi its doing my fucking nut in you pay for a service and don't get the cunt......oh well done onthe job Rambo you hear of any good tips lemme know lol...at least u gonna have steady money coming in thats what its all.about


i worked for bookies before they are crafty cunts refuse a shitload of bets when any inside info is thought makes for a great job refusing people bets when they are half cut or high as a kite but interesting i spose, u stocked up mate? be wanting me meds prob end of wk.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeh thought u worked in a bookies before there's only onewinner really aain't they....yeh I got a few in but most probs not enough for you I can pick some mor up 2 morra how many was u after?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahoy fuck wits! Fair fucks rambo me ol boy, ur a smart..enough cunt so im sure you'll be promoted once someone dies or gets deported.

veg porn.. First is lsd, second is cheese suprise, deep bluex liver, unknown beast followed buy random group shot of the less impressive ones, dbxl,fireballs...kinda disdapointed with the fb so far but the cheese suprise is making up for it. Still gonna keep a fireball to chop to taste the fruits of my labourn all that raz


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh thought u worked in a bookies before there's only onewinner really aain't they....yeh I got a few in but most probs not enough for you I can pick some mor up 2 morra how many was u after?


100 deffo prob 2 mate.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ahoy fuck wits! Fair fucks rambo me ol boy, ur a smart..enough cunt so im sure you'll be promoted once someone dies or gets deported.
> 
> veg porn.. First is lsd, second is cheese suprise, deep bluex liver, unknown beast followed buy random group shot of the less impressive ones, dbxl,fireballs...kinda disdapointed with the fb so far but the cheese suprise is making up for it. Still gonna keep a fireball to chop to taste the fruits of my labourn all that raz


fuck that geezer im just thinking of it as get some real work experience on me cv n look for sumfing better after i done me time lol will earn in the next wks a half yrs wage from me green lol compared says it all, but its gotta be done........


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get that little bitch supercharged i can't wait to get a sniff of that mate......well WiFi got cut off last night sonoaid the bill this morning and still no WiFi its doing my fucking nut in you pay for a service and don't get the cunt......oh well done onthe job Rambo you hear of any good tips lemme know lol...at least u gonna have steady money coming in thats what its all.about


lol will do mate, surpprised it even survived, mate of mine arranged with someone to get hold of a Gringo snip n when he got to the blokes house he tried charging my mate £200 for a snip so my mate just topped one of his branches for him n chucked the 1" top in his pocket an then didnt manage to get it into soil for nearly 4 hrs lol, by the time it was put in soil there was less than 1cm above the soil hence it taking so long to root n start growing lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

Further sardine update.............

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/18/meet-singh-kapoor-tilbury-docks-migrants_n_5689048.html?1408391395&utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Further sardine update.............
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/08/18/meet-singh-kapoor-tilbury-docks-migrants_n_5689048.html?1408391395&utm_hp_ref=uk


In less than a week its changed from iraqis n kurds, to indians an now to afghani sikhs, now i know all brown ppl look the same but thats pushing it a bit far lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 18, 2014)

Its all that's on TV nowerdays does my fuckin head in the dirty smelly bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 18, 2014)

fuck me went quiet in here quick lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy birthday to me!

 

and aye that messi stuff is just like mirror bar/slate we can get local. it'll get bunged in a jar for a rainy day

Smoking the mazari today but for taste i think the orange has it.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

happy birthday mate, you got much planned?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2014)

nah man , stipping wallpaper up ripping out carpet and shit. and i'm still on call lol. got a g of sharif to smoke while I crack on.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy birthday mate hope you have a good un


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Now my coke better come today


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

shawney and gb tell ice to givus ya number so i can go postie


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/08/18/klan-heading-to-ferguson-to-guard-white-businesses-back-shooting-of-ngger-criminal/?onswipe_redirect=no&oswrr=1


morning, just gunna order sum thermastatic fan ctonrollers, these manuls are doing me nut, turned it down last night went up today it had got to 39, so yurned it up agian, fucking things, no bother like i caught it well in time,but the point remains

yeh bizzle and gary i aint got your umbers.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/08/18/klan-heading-to-ferguson-to-guard-white-businesses-back-shooting-of-ngger-criminal/?onswipe_redirect=no&oswrr=1
> 
> 
> morning, just gunna order sum thermastatic fan ctonrollers, these manuls are doing me nut, turned it down last night went up today it had got to 39, so yurned it up agian, fucking things, no bother like i caught it well in time,but the point remains
> ...


Thats why im swapping over to LED`s, fed up of all that dealing with shit loads of heat in small spaces lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Thats why im swapping over to LED`s, fed up of all that dealing with shit loads of heat in small spaces lol



haha yeh but then u gott contend with the cold, im gunna have to buy su small oil heaters for my tents come winter no doubt.

the controllers for 24 qwid, fuk yeh, set to 28 and forget about it,lol cant wait. on the home straight for eveything 100% dialled in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Happy birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 3232488
> 
> ...


Happy b day mate have a gooden was checking that orange out the other day but he got no pics so didn't bother lol..looks like u got your sen a nice little selection there mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

[E="zeddd, post: 10809056, member: 722065"]shawney and gb tell ice to givus ya number so i can go postie[/QUOTE]

Just gave number to ice for ya mate ..
Other load of the d arrived today looks and smells a lot cleaner than the last not as moist either


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha yeh but then u gott contend with the cold, im gunna have to buy su small oil heaters for my tents come winter no doubt.
> 
> the controllers for 24 qwid, fuk yeh, set to 28 and forget about it,lol cant wait. on the home straight for eveything 100% dialled in


lol nah ill be fine where im not up in a loft/out in a shed etc, lot easier to warm it up than cool it lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy birthday don . Nice package there .. Nothing better than a good variety of hash .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

The new GT lol gonna leave it alone for a while me thinks...orderd a .5 off budworx as well so let's see what this pharmaceutical grades all about then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Hahahahaha, he likes ur package don 


rollajoint said:


> Happy birthday don . Nice package there .. Nothing better than a good variety of hash .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The new GT lol gonna leave it alone for a while me thinks...orderd a .5 off budworx as well so let's see what this pharmaceutical grades all about then lol


its the same as good quality but double the price but it is very good sniff just over priced lol rambo told me the same but I was like sure fuck it n my .25 sample from the dam was the same if not better n cost 15 yoyo ljke the sample I ordered again....think.its the same vendor I got before but changed his name


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol I was gonna put something similar but knew I'd get pulled on it lolol.......Yeh that's why in just went for .5 see what its like yano its so hard to choose cuz there are so many.....the last gear I got local was horrible man so thought I'd go for a lil dabble online I've ordered .5 off kuklisnki as well that's whoningot the gold bars off...very nice pill very clean and no horrible comedown


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Its still really nice sniff n its in e.gland so youll probablyget it tomorrow n stealths nice so fuck it n .5 will definitely do u. I stillwanna try the meth but wanna wait for members smoke report b4 hand lolyeah those pills seemed clean u u were still able to type n all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Irish,what you think of the smoke? Bet you slept like a baby haha did u bong her or spliff? U wanna vape it call over to mine, ill have the volcano heating up haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck meth your crazy lol remember, just once......lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

I should really stay away from all stimulants but hey im a cowboy lol shits crazy expensive anyways n its not really somethingi can do with out the gf knowing so would have to be once...or atleast those ice pills


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2014)

Number has been passed on zedd mate, sorry for the delay was fucked last night so slept in since I dont start work till 4 pm 2day


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Nah that meth just don't tickle my fancy u seen folk tweekin on that shit? Fuck that lol....tempted to put a bit a DMT in my hash joint but left it I wanna get a proper little glass pipe for it so I do it properly I burnt it last time which could be a reason I didn't breakthrough?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Lool, ueah im definitelygetting the dmt my best mates up for it so when.i get the funds imma get a good bit n any left overs ill spliff em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol and take a trip down the rabbit hole..had the past 2 days off on stand down back in 2morro really can't be arsed man proper


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

fairys flown sae. Gb missed the post so tmrw i gi ya a call


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fairys flown sae. Gb missed the post so tmrw i gi ya a call


No worries man I should have got up earlier lol, give me a bell 2moro ill be up early bells anyway cos I working from 10am,


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The new GT lol gonna leave it alone for a while me thinks...orderd a .5 off budworx as well so let's see what this pharmaceutical grades all about then lol


what is that bizz, coke? or dmt?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what is that bizz, coke? or dmt?


DMT mate a lot cleaner than the last and don't smell as much either


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> DMT mate a lot cleaner than the last and don't smell as much either


i was thinking that looks like some dodgy sniff lol

your turning into a darknet monster geezer lmao you done really good at saving ya coins for future investment lol dont ya fancy a blast on the opium? that was one of the first i looked for when i found the darknet, best supplier of that is the scurvycrew on sr2, sr2 is also just about to have escrow again well they are trailing it this week anyway.

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-scurvy-crew-silk-road-interview


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Was waiting for someone to say that lol they dropped in price £80 so thought fucknit I'll spend em and buy another soon and most probs spend that as well lmao....nah had a bit of browns back in the day and the sickness ain't very nice plus I found myself looking thru my bros mags for bits of foil to toke so I'd better leave that be lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Was waiting for someone to say that lol they dropped in price £80 so thought fucknit I'll spend em and buy another soon and most probs spend that as well lmao....nah had a bit of browns back in the day and the sickness ain't very nice plus I found myself looking thru my bros mags for bits of foil to toke so I'd better leave that be lolol


i didnt spew on the opium but tbh it was more just a drug id always wanted to try and was like a weak smack buzz, last bit of h i got was a sample from a big vendor who had previously sent out a poor batch n was then offering up samples of his latest to get back custom so i knew it would be good, was only a 1/4 gram but fuck me i was mingled of it was proper potent shit, but yes also couldnt stop spewing lmao never do get that how people get passed that stage to become addicts, its a lovely buzz no doubt but the spewing sucks.

years ago i was living in london n stepped of a bus at walthamstow central n just as i stepped off n looked down see a blatant drug wrap not a baggie but could tell it was a drug wrap, grabbed it off n sped off, got home n opened it was 4 ballon type wraps 2 white n 2 black opened the 2 white n was crack n the black was smack that was a pissed of junkie that day cause that was also some really strong smack, spewed hard again lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Brisket wrap with added pulled pork, chorizo, smoked bacon and cheese

that was my actual lunch lol qaulity, the owner said she was gonna put it on there facebook page today when i ordered it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fairys flown sae. Gb missed the post so tmrw i gi ya a call


Ty mate very much appreciated, 4-5 weeks n the Fairy will be bringing you a thank you


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeh it is a very nice buzz but the blowing chunks bit is naaaasty......Yeh he was well.pissed off and you were happy as fuck lol 2 crack n 2 browns bet u were buzzin man.....well just had a call no work 2morro either so hmmmmm what drugs shall I do lolol and plus I'll be I'm for delivery such as weed and coke fuck me I am a druggy cunt arnt I


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

Opium sounds nice mate obv i havnt had any for a few years but i did used to go scuba diving on it, obv u need to be passed the puking stage as i wouldnt fancy it at 25 metres tho tbh i wouldnt go more than 10 when i was on it fuk that risky shit ....always safety conscious me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Agreed, first time I did h I got sick all the way to work the next day n sick in the sink so they semt me home, buzz wasnt that great either tbh suppose im more of a stimulate kinda guy. Were all druggy cunts shawn lolthis thread makes up look normal...ish


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Opium sounds nice mate obv i havnt had any for a few years but i did used to go scuba diving on it, obv u need to be passed the puking stage as i wouldnt fancy it at 25 metres tho tbh i wouldnt go more than 10 when i was on it fuk ....always safety conscious me lol


safty certainly comes to mind zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

i used to love doing dangerous shit when i was high in S E asia, riding an enduro bike pissed stoned and coming up on mushies off road in the mountains if u didnt get to the destination/party before u got visuals u were fuked so had to ride hard lol that was fun every night we did it my mate would come off and was always bleeding his girlfriend complained to me that he was scared and didnt like it one bit lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Opium sounds nice mate obv i havnt had any for a few years but i did used to go scuba diving on it, obv u need to be passed the puking stage as i wouldnt fancy it at 25 metres tho tbh i wouldnt go more than 10 when i was on it fuk that risky shit ....always safety conscious me lol


dangerous scuba diving made me think of theses fucking loons, sod that for a job lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Ur a legend zeddd u mad fucker lol


zeddd said:


> i used to love doing dangerous shit when i was high in S E asia, riding an enduro bike pissed stoned and coming up on mushies off road in the mountains if u didnt get to the destination/party before u got visuals u were fuked so had to ride hard lol that was fun every night we did it my mate would come off and was always bleeding his girlfriend complained to me that he was scared and didnt like it one bit lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent a package to germany for the gf fucking 12 euro for 1.38kg! On the + side mc donalds have a 1.50e chicken burger out @ 300+ cals fook yessss ate 4 n eye balled the polish birds in there like a right creeper


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> dangerous scuba diving made me think of theses fucking loons, sod that for a job lol


diving monkeys fuk lol no regualtors fuk that


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur a legend zeddd u mad fucker lol


yeah it was the same geeza who got beaten by pakkis with cricket bats, i ended up with his girlfriend lol, he was beating her tho ya cant blame me


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i didnt spew on the opium but tbh it was more just a drug id always wanted to try and was like a weak smack buzz, last bit of h i got was a sample from a big vendor who had previously sent out a poor batch n was then offering up samples of his latest to get back custom so i knew it would be good, was only a 1/4 gram but fuck me i was mingled of it was proper potent shit, but yes also couldnt stop spewing lmao never do get that how people get passed that stage to become addicts, its a lovely buzz no doubt but the spewing sucks.
> 
> years ago i was living in london n stepped of a bus at walthamstow central n just as i stepped off n looked down see a blatant drug wrap not a baggie but could tell it was a drug wrap, grabbed it off n sped off, got home n opened it was 4 ballon type wraps 2 white n 2 black opened the 2 white n was crack n the black was smack that was a pissed of junkie that day cause that was also some really strong smack, spewed hard again lol


Lol I found £10 at walthamstow central yesterday


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irish,what you think of the smoke? Bet you slept like a baby haha did u bong her or spliff? U wanna vape it call over to mine, ill have the volcano heating up haha


I slept better than a baby  and wen i woke this mornin i had a weed hang over ha .... just spliffs man .. yea stick the volcano on i on me way.... but yea its defo sum of the best bud ive ever smoked in my life and defo the cleanest


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Another legend down rip colin riot! Best punk band to come out of Ireland


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

wait for it yank attack comming, ive just taken a shit on there thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

God damn it zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/come-get-baked-with-yessica.841677/page-11#post-10809749


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Just made a little vape for the galactic transporter


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just made a little vape for the galactic transporter


Is that a light bulb shawn ???


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

mcgyver crackpipe

i had one for smoking bho but my mate threw it away because he didn't like the look of it, thought he would get lifed off for having it in his if the door got booted.

enjoy your trip mate, stay on here and keep us posted


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeh its a lightbulb irish ......cheers g I'm not gonna donit tonight I only did some the other day gonna leave it a well or so I think plus I've just necked a white domino lol so we'll see what that's saying in a bit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Boooooooom dominoes a blast man jeeezuz


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh its a lightbulb irish ......cheers g I'm not gonna donit tonight I only did some the other day gonna leave it a well or so I think plus I've just necked a white domino lol so we'll see what that's saying in a bit


Nice il hav to give 1 a shot meself


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

lolol takes ya back hay mate them darknet dutch pills, first one i had was a few years ago and previous to that hadnt had a good pill for yrs n yrs, it was a red defcon and i danced in front of the tele with heart club classics on the sky radio channel for fucking hrs n hrs hardcore naaaaaaaa mean lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiiiit I'm raving in me shed wtf am I gonna the rest of the neet jeeezuz getting the cold head now boooooooom


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Fucin naaaaaaaaa meeeaaaaan


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

These dominoes are the bollocks its like I'm typing at a 10000mph lolololo


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

fucking qaulity bizz lol you getting ya dance on yet like a madman raving his nut off in a shed lol qaulity.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Heavy as fuck palms are sweaty as fuck music seems fast as fuck......kids are still up and everything lmao I must be fuvkin mad......dominoes 10x better than gold bars fo sho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Jaw chattering gear proper tackle aimt felt like this for years .....rambo and sae you need to get some of these man I'm tellin ya only a fiver a piece


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

I dunno if i found this article in this thread or another one but interesting read lol

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-scurvy-crew-silk-road-interview


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Jaw chattering gear proper tackle aimt felt like this for years .....rambo and sae you need to get some of these man I'm tellin ya only a fiver a piece


well within a few weeks will be looking to buy 100 pills or so n then at harvest time will be grabbing some more n some hashes n trips lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I dunno if i found this article in this thread or another one but interesting read lol
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-scurvy-crew-silk-road-interview


i posted it 2pages ago sae lmao what you smoking mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Wish id gotten em serious pills shaen top top top quality enjiy bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol.....I've had to come lay down on the bed just been stretching and rubbing my self up like some sort of sex freak glad the Mrs didn't walk in lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll get a few more of these dominoes lads I got a bit more to spend so I'll get 10 or 20 in and you lot can ay a dabble like.....bit not for free obviously lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

put me down for a few bizz, paying off course.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'll get a few more of these dominoes lads I got a bit more to spend so I'll get 10 or 20 in and you lot can ay a dabble like.....bit not for free obviously lol


Not for free???? Ffs shawney werrs the love man...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad I've got this thread to spout shit to otherwise I'd of gone thru my phone book my now and pissed everyone off lmao.....I reckon if I had 2 in be in love with everyone lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

[QUOTE="Hydrogrow123, post: 10810151, member Not for free???? Ffs shawney werrs the love man...[/QUOTE]

Lolol alright maybe u can have one but u gotta do a relax Irish clogg/slipper dance for it lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

try one next time taken same time as 40mg of them vals u wont regret it lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Your mad Rambo lol sounds good tho might have to give it a whirl....oh I picked a few hundred of those up earlier so I'm well stocked up for ya


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Everyoneneeds to do a dam dance lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Hell I might even do homie slipper for ya buss out some shapes lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Your mad Rambo lol sounds good tho might have to give it a whirl....oh I picked a few hundred of those up earlier so I'm well stocked up for ya


this friday mate ill be looking to send some dosh your way n place me order lol n stock up again most prob week later, the drought hasnt been fun lol

combos bizz, them acid are mild by the sounds of it mix it up with one of them dominos n booom lol or vals n the acid, carnt beat a good combo lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i posted it 2pages ago sae lmao what you smoking mate?


Same as normal---fuck all lol, nah i opened it in a new tab a few hours ago to read n then had to pop out so couldnt remember where i had found it by the time i got back lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeh then acid were a bit weird I'll send u 1 if you.like gonna be a whole before I have one of them lol....but Yeh I'll get a reey stock up soon especially if in wanna do that thing


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> try one next time taken same time as 40mg of them vals u wont regret it lolol


Having never had valium in conjunction with E`s fancy telling me/us what the difference is? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Rambos had that many combos thrown at him he aught to be a safe lmao.


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Having never had valium in conjunction with E`s fancy telling me/us what the difference is? lol


you need a good dose of valium, 40-50mg should do nicely n pills like bizz is describing, double dropped with the vals if your use to a heavy buzz n what not dunno how to describe it really sae, ive done it a few times not for a good while tho last time was with green androids darknet 200-220mg dutch's.

the double drop is often really intense of course with good pills, sometimes can be abit too heavy imo spose the vals keeps it a much calmer gentler ride also from my experience a lot more of a visual buzz doing them with the vals rather than without, id say its better for when your taking e's at home etc

its a upper vs a downer so the buzz's are clashing in your mind/body its just a mental buzz, pretty harmless too deffo never eaten anyone whilst doing it lol

plus both are pretty well know for making you happy etc n combined your one happy mofo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Lights just come on flipped em on Sunday and fook they've bushed out man fuckin love flower time ......think I'm gonna drop a couple of blueys in a min try and even me self out a bit a get a big grin on the go


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

Sardine update.....been for another mooch around the docks today lol

Shipping containers sole cargo was 2 chemical toilets, 2 pallets of food, 2 pallets of bottled water and numerous car/lorry batteries wired together for light/charging phones etc as well as the people being smuggled obviously lol

They all admit paying £5k each to get to the UK to smugglers and knew they would be coming in thru tilbury docks via Zebrugge

The man that died in the container was apparently a mole placed by the smugglers an was killed by the others when they found out who he was but they are claiming he was "crushed" by everyone falling on him when the container was lifted an moved somewhere along the route

Every single one of em had a phone/tablet, stacks of cash in their pockets etc etc and when they were pulled out the container all started ringing family n telling em what hospital they were being taken to so could the family aim for that hospital so they could do a bunk as soon as they arrived, seems they didnt realise there was a member of BA staff that spoke their language fluently so they all had their phones etc taken off them an then extra officers were bought in to stop them escaping as planned

After treatment at the hospital there were not enough police cells in the area free to hold them so they are now back in the docks being held at the cruise terminal until they work out who murdered the dead man and they will be arrested for murder

One of the dock workers filmed them being unloaded from the container and is now being hunted by customs/BA as the shed in which they unloaded is a high security area where filming/photography is not allowed, this is the video that sky/bbc news now have on their websites

5 of the people in the container have already been booted out the UK more than once, another 4 just the once 

Im sure there was more but cant remember (been a VERY stressful day all round) but if i remember later ill post it up lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you need a good dose of valium, 40-50mg should do nicely n pills like bizz is describing, double dropped with the vals if your use to a heavy buzz n what not dunno how to describe it really sae, ive done it a few times not for a good while tho last time was with green androids darknet 200-220mg dutch's.
> 
> the double drop is often really intense of course with good pills, sometimes can be abit too heavy imo spose the vals keeps it a much calmer gentler ride also from my experience a lot more of a visual buzz doing them with the vals rather than without, id say its better for when your taking e's at home etc
> 
> ...


calmer gentler ride? fuck that for a game of soldiers i want it to hit me like a fucking pissed off freight train, double drop n enjoy the competition between me n the pills, who can control who kinda thing y`know lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 19, 2014)

this 12-12 thing is getting mahoosive wish id taken a cut, she is starting her first brown now 3-4 weeks in,

anyone got 50ml of PK for me/?


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> calmer gentler ride? fuck that for a game of soldiers i want it to hit me like a fucking pissed off freight train, double drop n enjoy the competition between me n the pills, who can control who kinda thing y`know lmao


lmao benzos aint gonna speed things up, of course its a calmer.gentler ride lol

i dont really go out on drugs too much, deffo prefer benzos mixed with pretty much anything if im honest, reckon its the old age sae, dont get me wrong i still like a pill or 3 on its own now n then but prefer some benzos somewhere in the mix lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

i know it's old and he was wrong to a certain degree but i think it's fucking scary


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck sake zeddd u got me stuck in that thread n all lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-uk-members-gotta-be-so-h8in.841896/#post-10810314 lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> calmer gentler ride? fuck that for a game of soldiers i want it to hit me like a fucking pissed off freight train, double drop n enjoy the competition between me n the pills, who can control who kinda thing y`know lmao


fuck yeah!


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

i'm 27 and never tried anything except weed, i'm not about to start on the drugs but i do feel like i have missed out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Hard drugs are like mommy n daddy hugging you from the inside out but tbh u should try ecstasy shits awesome


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm 27 and never tried anything except weed, i'm not about to start on the drugs but i do feel like i have missed out.


Im much the same mate, only weed n once or twice a year ill have a pill or 2


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hard drugs are like mommy n daddy hugging you from the inside out but tbh u should try ecstasy shits awesome


ill 2nd that


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

i reckon i've been speed bombed and possibly gary spiked before but never proved it.

i was banging some fat slag who loved speed, one night i fucked her for four hours non stop, she defo must got me the twat, viagara wouldn't have had the same effect, i had the last laugh though, ghb'd her up then left her on a train to leeds muhahahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> i reckon i've been speed bombed and possibly gary spiked before but never proved it.
> 
> i was banging some fat slag who loved speed, one night i fucked her for four hours non stop, she defo must got me the twat, viagara wouldn't have had the same effect, i had the last laugh though, ghb'd her up then left her on a train to leeds muhahahaha


Lol if she had of given you speed mate your cock woulda shrunk the size of a cocktail sausage an even a defibrillator wouldnt have got it awake lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lol if she had of given you speed mate your cock woulda shrunk the size of a cocktail sausage an even a defibrillator wouldnt have got it awake lmao


2nd that


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

fair do's, it happens every now and again just from the ale, when you get it right and don't get the brewers droop.

the booze has done that to me a few times too though, nothing worse than a 10/10 asking "is everything alright" aaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> fair do's, it happens every now and again just from the ale, when you get it right and don't get the brewers droop.
> 
> the booze has done that to me a few times too though, nothing worse than a 10/10 asking "is everything alright" aaaahhhhh!!!


on speed it happens 100% of the time lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

that's terrible man, makes birds hornay as fuck too, gotta slip a sock in the gob though ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

In all honesty I could grt it up after a few lines but u leep it up thats all that will be up lol even moralwill be down hahah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Never liked speed...but fuck I've been reminded how good pills are .....never had pure MDMA what's better to buy?


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

still soaring shawn? i'm sober as a twat man. gonna go and get me hole in a min though so that will be me seritonin for the neet


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

coming down a bit now these joints are helping tho lol...can't believe you've never had a dabble g u want to mate everything's out there to be tried lol its the spice a life


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

i know, i'm just a major hypocrite though lad, shook my head far too many times now, i also reckon i'd top myself on a come down so best not to eh lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2014)

goodnight all, hope it's a gentle one shawn


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

Drop another shawn....for science


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol only got a goldbar left well 3/4 just pit a 1/4 of it in a joint lolol naughty ....deffo getting more of them dominoes did u they them laxx?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Night g see bit man


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

sardine update
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28857000

related:
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/501151/Man-arrested-ANOTHER-group-migrants-found-cramped-container?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+daily-express-uk-news+(Daily+Express+::+UK+Feed)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Why are they so obsessed with coming over here??? They planning a huge fucking takeover....bout time we sent em all.back and closed the floodgates


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2014)

It's like a scene out of "AxeMen" down shed ! Flat out, I've done 2 lol, too many bowls of flash dried & watching shite on telly .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

U need a pill baz and get yer rave on with ya hens lol...I'm just coming down now smoking a few weed and hash joints .....thinking about giving the vape a whirl :/


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Why are they so obsessed with coming over here??? They planning a huge fucking takeover....bout time we sent em all.back and closed the floodgates


because we give em free houses, phones, laptops, jobs.even cars, then allow them to do whatever the fuck they like an never deport them in case it "breaches their human rights" all the while paying them thousands of 3 a month in benefits they immediately send home to build themselves a nice mansion for the day they have had enough of scrounging off us n they can go home n live like a king on all the money they accrued from us


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U need a pill baz and get yer rave on with ya hens lol...I'm just coming down now smoking a few weed and hash joints .....thinking about giving the vape a whirl :/


Ide love one m8 , but me batterd liver & smashed kidneys couldn't take it,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeh let them weed caps and cookies doe their magic you bef fit as a butchers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol only got a goldbar left well 3/4 just pit a 1/4 of it in a joint lolol naughty ....deffo getting more of them dominoes did u they them laxx?


nah bud, ordered 2 awhile back 
Off some dutch lad n got 2 green android n 2 redbull...the green Androids where shit ut his packahinf was amazing was 2x vacuum mbb n shrink wrappled in a porno lol was really pissed off cuz I researched those pills n their the best about at the moment n you seem to agree on the qualitythink its the same lads that do the all starts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeh they're brilliant mate proper tackle I'll find out who i bought em off 2morra and order a load more they are bangin buzz lasted a good 4-5 hour still feel wired now like lol....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2014)

Evening all


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Easy Gaz how are we matey? Hard shift?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2014)

Alright mate u good?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Easy robbo


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2014)

Easy mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah shawn was a cunt of a shift m8, got hammered from start till finish, gonna blaze another joint then its bed for me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

Canna fault ya Gaz get it doon ya matey make it extra fat lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 19, 2014)

I want a little hit in the d but the Mrs won't fuck off to bed like she doing it on purpose ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mornin lads ... just pulled a sicky  .. so i rolled up a spliff of zlh and made a cuppa


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning all, off to doctors to see about becoming a Jaffa, cya in a bit


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2014)

sae u put that vuce scurvy crew link up again cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Fucking.hell spent 5 mins arguing with tboze morons from last night lol their stupidity sees no bounds


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking.hell spent 5 mins arguing with tboze morons from last night lol their stupidity sees no bounds


Dude im on there since early this morning sum stupid cnts alri ...


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sae u put that vuce scurvy crew link up again cheers


think saes off to have his bits chopped off lol

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-scurvy-crew-silk-road-interview there ya go.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841943/
Why UK & Irish Members Gotta Be So CHILL??

Here jump on bored


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sae u put that vuce scurvy crew link up again cheers


lol yeah opened it up in a tab to read it n then popped out for a few hours an by the time i got back couldnt remember where i found it so posted it up in here just in case anyone wanted a read lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> think saes off to have his bits chopped off lol
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-scurvy-crew-silk-road-interview there ya go.


lol just the initial appointment with me dr to get it arranged lol, been with him since birth so he didnt even argue it

Whole appointment.....
Dr- Its strange to see you here, last time i say you was over 10yrs ago, what can i do for you?
Me- I want a vasectomy
Dr- Ok ill send you out the letter bye

quick n efficient just the way i like things lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol jus
> 
> t the initial appointment with me dr to get it arranged lol, been with him since birth so he didnt even argue it
> 
> ...


yeh they do em at healthcrentres now sae, u dont even need to go to the hozzy, the day u go its done, but its not garunteed, so remeber that.


exo is dryig lovely, steady at 55% and 22 degrees


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

That flick looks sweet ice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Really enjoying these arguments with the dumb dumbs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2014)

that filme
http://thebootlegbay.com/torrent/10817256/Rampage.2.Capital.Punishment.2014.BRRip.XviD.MP3-RARBG



been mining all night?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

What system you got ice? Thought its only feasibleon a larger scale?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2014)

fucker isis basically just decalred war on turkey,

turkey have closed a damn that feeeds fresh water tower isis are. so limiting frsh water
the isis lot just said look open the damn or we will come ourself and open it when we liberate istanbul

shit getting erious



[email protected] said:


> What system you got ice? Thought its only feasibleon a larger scale?


quad core 16gb amd a8 vision.


dont get me wrong its not fast compared to the leaderborads but fact is, i aint pseing 10k on a mining computer

building a new pc up this yr hopefully so ima make a server just for mining while im at it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

id looking into it n for me its just not worth it seeing as you can make more coin passing around your referral code for agora but its still a really fucking cool concept lol next desktopi build I wanna submurge my system seen aweskme shit done on youtube


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

See I told ya you'd be able tin set it all up didn't i....packages have arrived cheers zedd ..got 20 g of Pakistan today as well and .5 of nice smelling coke lol....
Put some DMT in a joint last night didn't do much to me apart from make me sick.....chip shop chicken donner all over the floor not fuckin good at 2am


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Ao whe
at u thjnk of it shawn....orth the dosh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Not tried it yet mate will have a littla dabble later on.....smells nice tho pretty clean got that pungant smell about it so should be good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

I admire your self control lol when mine came I had a 500e note rolled up n a line in front of me b4 I knew it but work was iffy I was obviously off my tits...really hard tl hide the buzz from good coke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure if its self control or me feeling a bit tender this morning haha....came down this morning and me lads been raggin me Bose headphones about and now only the left side works ffs proper annoying


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol swanning round ya job after a sniffle of flake lmao jaw goin like a cow grazing and your tryna look normal....nothing woss is there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuck dat lol I vot me beats pro...bass so deep youd sware it was black​


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Nah them beats are over rated mate theyre just loud where as Bose u get exceptional sound quality lol but not with only 1 side working lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Its the build qualityof the beats that was so appealing n unless you go open back their the best, bose is an all rounder though just the components arent built to last


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Naughty boy tut tut


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 20, 2014)

Im sorry what did u call me?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Anyone else?


jog on sunshine you were out of place offending my countrys fine education system to which I abruptlyput u in your place


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone else what's that suppose to mean then? A threat? Ffs

Just checked out who I got them dominoes off and its stone island and they're just under a tenner each can get 15 for 0.3 btc 25 is 0.5 btc think I've got around 0.4 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Anyone else?


Any1 else wat ?? Like relax said there was loads of us in there talkin shit and u come in get ur knickers in a twist cause u havin a shitty day or sumtin chill the fck out


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Proper bell end lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Really love that word been using it heavily the last couple a weeks haha...yer bell end


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 20, 2014)

Hes banned Baz !!!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

No one can delete baz!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Are you fucking serious!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hes banned Baz !!!!!!!


i wouldnt worry about it too much, everyone on here knows how to set up a new account behind a VPN or proxy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyonehave to owners mail ive all his shit screenshot so we can file a complaint


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyonehave to owners mail ive all his shit screenshot so we can file a complaint


its rollitup/potroast you need, just PM them or start a thread in SUPPORT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

All rolled up


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> TBH it reads to me as if you have just decided to pick him and ignored everyone elses language. Out of interest how many other ppl in the thread have you warned?
> 
> Also why was bazoomer banned?


Yea why was baz banned all he done was answer your question...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dude u should begin by reading what I wrote and try to interpret its meaning. Then u need to curb ur language. The street talk isn't cool. Do u always put ur foot in ur mouth or is it just on the internet?
> But if u want to throw some more shit I promise u won't be here to launch the last assalt.


Reported for selectively applying rules as you see fit to benefit your friends


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

brb popping out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dude u should begin by reading what I wrote and try to interpret its meaning. Then u need to curb ur language. The street talk isn't cool. Do u always put ur foot in ur mouth or is it just on the internet?
> But if u want to throw some more shit I promise u won't be here to launch the last assalt.


"Its also "worse than" not worst than...but that's public school for ya. in any event try to keep the language to a dull roar. I'm tired of the incivility." how did I misinterprete that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Think they have a horn for baz he got a warning a while back for posting sexy dead chicks even though the whole thread was at it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeh bet he's shagged his Mrs or something and sent him pics of the action lolol.....this paki is lovely a lot heavier stone that the 00


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Aight all of you chill out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Its on!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

The lads are right tho aint they c'mon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm loving my SNES street fighter turbo classic man don't make em how they used to


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Aight all of you chill out


you can go back through the thread, someone didnt take a hazing well n got half of America over here so we retaliated


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm loving my SNES street fighter turbo classic man don't make em how they used to


the missus is gonna kill me but I nealy bought one for 60 quid cuz it has the box n all so shes lucky in a way lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you can go back through the thread, someone didnt take a hazing well n got half of America over here so we retaliated


The problem with you guys is you ALL tend to break multiple rules than gang up on a mod who has to come clean up the mess

I dunno what happend
But this shit ends now move on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> The problem with you guys is you ALL tend to break multiple rules than gang up on a mod who has to come clean up the mess
> 
> I dunno what happend
> But this shit ends now move on


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> The problem with you guys is you ALL tend to break multiple rules than gang up on a mod who has to come clean up the mess
> 
> I dunno what happend
> But this shit ends now move on


A mod shouldnt have powers if there gonna use them for their own intrests


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Ya I'll figure that out I trump any mod as I'm a global mod give me a bit folks


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> A mod shouldnt have powers if there gonna use them for their own intrests


Mods aren't supposed to ban members so I'm not too impressed right bow


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Y'all need to realize I'm on your side but you guys have to be nice about it and follow some rules haha


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well wayya expect, banning baz, sunni u know the score, we been thru this how mny times?


baz in banned? what for?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well wayya expect, banning baz, sunni u know the score, we been thru this how mny times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't make your own rules and I'm Canadian and female
You're mAking this worse on baz and the thread with your attitude you know that right haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> No you don't make your own rules and I'm Canadian


ys we do, we just do our own thin and dont bother anybody
i think that even worse.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> baz in banned? what for?


For answering a question!!! Piss tek


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> baz in banned? what for?


I dunno I'm getting him unbanned don't worry


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> For answering a question!!! Piss tek


leave it out some of the shit ive seen posted!?! what question could get a ban?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Baz needs to be unbanned!!!


sunni said:


> You know potroast doesn't do shit ever right lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Im sorry what did u call me?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

And baz replied was it FAGGOT? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Mods aren't supposed to ban members so I'm not too impressed right bow


tell that pussy of a mod to stay the fuck out of here . N guess what sunny, thank you if that bell end had your diplomacy this wouldnt of escalated so quickly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Then he banned him and said......anyone else????


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> And baz replied was it FAGGOT? lol


Please just drop it seriously I'm fixing the issue give me a bit lets just drop the isse


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Then he banned him and said......anyone else????


yeah that was ridiculousthen he went onto say I misinterpreted what he said ...lol he was waaaaaay out of his dept, how dare he insult my country!


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

FREE BAZ!!!

did this all happen last night then? see one night of the grog n i fucking miss it all! im never not drinking again lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Please just drop it seriously I'm fixing the issue give me a bit lets just drop the is the issue QUOTE]
> 
> Was just letting rambs know the crack thats all


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> FREE BAZ!!!
> 
> did this all happen last night then? see one night of the grog n i fucking miss it all! im never not drinking again lmao


Just this mornin man ..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Literally about 40 mins ago


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

I know anyone else lmao bet he was the in front of his monitor with his arms out and chest puffed up hahahaha who else wants some


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Me little cuts exo bill and haze and me 2 little psy's bless em


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2014)

psy




supercropped err ZLH i think


12-12 fs



veg


12-12 fs


LSD


12-12 fs 3 weeks in nrly 4

ps2 2 days in flower


below is one of the critical+





shawnybizzle said:


> Me little cuts exo bill and haze and me 2 little psy's bless em


yeh look how good them cuts look


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Got green fingers ain't I


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Y'all need to realize I'm on your side but you guys have to be nice about it and follow some rules haha


Hence us normally trying to stay in here, weve had this in the past an numerous times its been agreed we will keep it just in here so the rest of the forum doesnt have to put up with it, yet when we get an invasion of people that have no business in here, piss everyone off an then get 10 of their mates to join them then suddenly WE are wrong for reciprocating.

I will say however it does seem like the rules are applied as certain mods see fit to benefit their own interests, you have a vast army of trolls on here that do nothing but fill up the forum with threads full of shit/racism/bullying other members etc (ghostdrivel, unclebuck, mainliner etc etc etc to name but a few) yet nothing is done about them and quite often you will find members of staff in the threads joining in or actually encouraging it.

Out of interest has Yessica//mainliner/mr sunshine, might prick etc etc been warned/banned for starting this in the first place after being politely told they werent welcome in here, then told in no unceretain terms they werent welcome followed by being cunted off to their faces to absolutely make sure they knew they werent welcome in here?

Even you yourself came in with your GOT meme thingy making it quite clear she was a twat for coming in here n poking the bear yet she was allowed to continue posting up page after page of shite, wheres her ban?

I will say finally, im not cunting you off, dont want a problem with ya and we are quite happy to keep that shit in this thread as previously agreed many times with you/rollitup etc etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Please just drop it seriously I'm fixing the issue give me a bit lets just drop the isse


my big post was written before reading this reply from you so dont htink im simply just ignoring ya hun


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep cokes good marching powder like nice clean hit u can sort a smell the petrol in it....nice buzz best I've had for while that's fo sho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yep cokes good marching powder like nice clean hit u can sort a smell the petrol in it....nice buzz best I've had for while that's fo sho


Gonna walk up to the mammies n see if mines arrived soon. Fuckers are at it again lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Its nice gear man....very clean no shakes no runny nose clean level buzz nice euphoria ....and was only a little tester line yano .....now I'm gonna mow the lawns lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

They deleted the thread i started on why were so chill but the other one about uk so h8rs still goin this is a joke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol there ought to be a bitchin' thread so anyone can just go on there and start arguing with some cunt as that's what a lot of em like to do yano


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

No coke today  fuckers are seriously thick man. That level of stupidity n sheer ignorance is actuallyquite.impressive


----------



## indikat (Aug 20, 2014)

orite geezas been busy have ya?


----------



## NOTSAERIMMNER (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## yidarmy (Aug 20, 2014)

me please shitstabber........


----------



## SERIAL.VIOLATOR (Aug 20, 2014)

my oh my, look what the canadians have done.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Omg wtf why is everyone banned


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Holy ahit people I'm sorry I banned him


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

TO THE PEOPLE WHO GOT BANNED
I HOPE YOU READ THIS!!!

I AM TRYING TO GET YOU ALL UNBANNED HOWEVER ADMIN, (not potroast) ACTUAL ADMIN IS THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN UNBAN MEMBERS 

I AM TRYING TO GET AHOLD OF HIM , PLEASE GO AHEAD AND USE ANOTHER ACCOUNT TO TALK FOR NOW WHILE I GET THE SITUATION STRAIGHTEND OUT 

I WORK AT 6PM EST TODAY


----------



## irish2:40 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sunni im not blaming u but that was a total joke that sum1 that pig ignorant had the power to do sumthing like that...


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

kk youre all unbanned log back into your accounts please


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope I got everyone unbanned


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Jdhdhdhd


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

yay it worked spread the word everyone of you shouldbe unbanned if I missed someone let me know thanks


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> I hope I got everyone unbanned


Im unbanned but its runing real slow since i logged bak in ???


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im unbanned but its runing real slow since i logged bak in ???


 that's probably your computer not anything to do with with the incident believe me, it doesn't work like that lol


----------



## rambo22 (Aug 20, 2014)

it does seem to be running real slow, but thanks for the unbanning.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

it could be a server issue its running a bit slow for me too its not because I unbanned you or anything just a server issue


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2014)

Free the Baz one ! Lmao, wtf was all that about ? I never even said anything out of order . Not to worry, chopping to be done, pics of the finished BMF coming soon . Ice, I will be sorting shit out next weekend, will message ya. Robbie , same goes for u m8.ps thanks for the support lads, meby we should run for government !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Just a tester....thanks sunni you are a star bles ya just been having trouble the last 10 mins ......still camt acces thru my phone tho.....thanks again sunni if u were here id kiss ya


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just a tester....thanks sunni you are a star bles ya just been having trouble the last 10 mins ......still camt acces thru my phone tho.....thanks again sunni if u were here id kiss ya


 give it a wee bit and hopefully it works


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea sunni thanks alot .... pfftt wat a sick day ha


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

okay guys im going to work.. if I missed anyone please shoot me a message and ill do it as soon as possible!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 20, 2014)

Did I miss something lmao????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok boys what merry he'll you lot been upto?!


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Did I miss something lmao????


 yeah you did LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what a cunt tht baby mod was, site security is obviously fuked wont be posting much on here with BAD SECURITY fukin fags


 relax man I fixed it, and banned him , when we switched to new riu mods were able to ban but told not too and he went on a banning spree none of our other mods would ever do it youre safe


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah you did LOL


Well how come u never banned me u knob....I feel left out lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well how come u never banned me u knob....I feel left out lol


 I didn't ban anyone man I unbanned everyone


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2014)

how do i close my accounts? fkin joke bad management recruiting psychopaths


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how do i close my accounts?


 you cant we don't delete accounts, the best I could is ban your account so you cant use it sorry bud


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 20, 2014)

Think it finally running smoothly....what an escapade lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how do i close my accounts? fkin joke bad management recruiting psychopaths


Ahh dnt be to hasty man .. ul be missed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Id gotten bannned! Lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id gotten bannned! Lol


 haha yeah I fixed it really for that shit guys


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

I went and took a nap and all hell broke loose


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2014)

Think I missed thattoo


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id gotten bannned! Lol


We all did man ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2014)

status quo resumed I take it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

Im now back as well

Thank you sunni for unbanning me, wtf happened with the retard? Did we actually make him crack?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im now back as well
> 
> Thank you sunni for unbanning me, wtf happened with the retard? Did we actually make him crack?


 I dunno man, all I know is baz got banned first, I was trying to get ahold of admin to unban him or give me privledges to unban members (which I now have as an administrator privledges since admin is not online much )
so ...than I went to take a nap before work because I woke up really early today , and needed to sleep so than I came back and over 40 people who banned like people who don't even post in UK growers, people who were just random members.

so I unbanned oyu all and I just unbanning 40 + people instantly made the server act a bit slow


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

Well thank you again hun x

also might be prudent to close those threads lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

Also i seem to be on a 1 post per 4-5min limit and can only like something once every 4-5mins also


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah okk ill try to fix that


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

I think its because you guys have warning points im going to have to delete all 40+ of yous warning points , I have to go to work and my birthday is tomorrow ill let admin know and try to work it and delete them myself but you guys are going to have to give me a bit theres 40+ of you and I need to go to work


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> I think its because you guys have warning points im going to have to delete all 40+ of yous warning points , I have to go to work and my birthday is tomorrow ill let admin know and try to work it and delete them myself but you guys are going to have to give me a bit theres 40+ of you and I need to go to work


Yeah thats fine cheers hun


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See this! Tbis is what im talking about!! Fuckinf faggot ass cunt. If u lads leave ill happily follow to whatever site n sunny I want my privileges back fuck waiting 2 mins to post!!!! FAGGOT ASS DANNY COCK SUCKING BOY


You got your keys to the car back.... so quit whining you FAT PUSSWANK!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh an Happy Birthday for tomorrow x


----------



## numberfour (Aug 20, 2014)

Haha, thanks Sunni xx

I'm one of the non entity's that got banned, although I think reporting Danny for being a twat to er......Danny many have something to do with it lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

numberfour said:


> Haha, thanks Sunni xx
> 
> I'm one of the non entity's that got banned, although I think reporting Danny for being a twat to er......Danny many have something to do with it lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright quit the name calling no he can't see reported posts only me and GWN can


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 20, 2014)

well wasent that a bit batshit crazy

sites running like shit havent u got root accesss to reboot the server ? 

they need the app working again too thats a right drain...


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well wasent that a bit batshit crazy
> 
> sites running to shitm havent u got root accesss to reboot the server ? they need teh app working again,


Yeah it's happening to all if you in trying to fix everything be patiet folks over 40 of you got banned


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mods-gone-wild.841957/ haha fucking knew the cunt took their a
Side...what a twat.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone wanna start a collective? lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2575623/Yours-200-000-Nuclear-bunker-built-30-MILLION-1990-hospital-workshop-commercial-kitchen-BBC-TV-studio-goes-market.html


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Evening lads, whos this danny boy mod, I just got a warning off him for saying "Evening all" last night, wtf?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening lads, whos this danny boy mod, I just got a warning off him for saying "Evening all" last night, wtf?


Everyone got banned and I unbanned you but. Have to remove warnings still gunna take abit he banned 40 of you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuck me the sites 2 buggy imma go roll on the gf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Agreed relax, its taking me 5 mins to refresh the fucking page, common riu im off work now and half pished and wanna have a laugh with the boys


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, unless I get a free T shirt (xxxl), or some free shizz, they have lost my custom . Or, how about make me a mod ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah baz is back lol, this has been some fucked up shit in here aint it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 20, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Well, unless I get a free T shirt (xxxl), or some free shizz, they have lost my custom . Or, how about make me a mod ?


Wb mate, proper exploded didnt it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright fellas, what a polava lol, I'm too stoned to care , but I'm still pushing for mod. . . & a free T shirt !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 20, 2014)

I want a fucking riu tshirt as well, get it sorted rolli, u know we are ur main moneys source a cpl shirts aint much after what we had to put up with.......lmao


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol I don't even have a shirt I should get one first


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck me the sites 2 buggy imma go roll on the gf


see ya when ya return luv


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

fuk this place lets go somewhere else, this is fukin bs, no t shirts my arse, how bout a biro?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

We need a better site with blackjack n hookers!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol I don't even have a shirt I should get one first


something like this but with an RIU logo maybe?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> see ya when ya return luv


did he not mention its your g/f? lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

Morning reprobates how are we all?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning reprobates how are we all?


Abandon ship , if only ide never typed faggot yesterday . . .bah


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Abandon ship , if only ide never typed faggot yesterday . . .bah


lol it wasnt just you mate you simply opened the floodgates lmao, at 1 point there was over 20 ppl going at the dappy cunt, he ended up banning 40 0dd ppl an half the site going into meltdown lmao

Now they might learn to stay the fuck outta here lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2014)

leave it out baz it was qaulity, i was on a ban pb 3 accounts lmao

was silly especially for in here, i mean faggot deffo never seen worse than that posted on the site the mod was just on some powertrip, power he quite clearly didnt have.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

Made a nice change from the normal daily grind in here tho lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Morning lads,
Sambo & Shawny give me a call or email got summit for u here,
Hg email mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads,
> Sambo & Shawny give me a call or email got summit for u here,
> Hg email mate


morning


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Morning Sae, what ya up to 2day mate?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

another one bites the dust, that was the cyber equivalent of a mass shooting by a rogue cop followed by the station lieutenant emptying the mag herself.....fukin joke


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning Sae, what ya up to 2day mate?


same as always mate, fuck all lol

oh actually gotta wait in for the postie lol, waiting on a fairy and some ducting from ebay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sambo, check ur email mate, need to head out soon


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2014)

thats all sent gboy.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

well my account has been fucked up too, i'm sure you can guess who i am.

well played rollitup, well played. 

not really arsed, all the pics and i had uploaded over the previous 4 years has been lost anyway, nothing to start a new account is it?.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

they kept ghb banned cos i asked em to lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> that dannyboy fag it was, never had ant kind of warning all the time using this site, he must be a real cuntface


I deff unbanned your account gh with the rest yesterday to get banned he had to I've warnings just ignore the warnings and their points I have to manually delete all 40+ peoples warning points 
But it's my birthday today so I prob won't do it today to be honest


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> I deff unbanned your account gh with the rest yesterday to get banned he had to I've warnings just ignore the warnings and their points I have to manually delete all 40+ peoples warning points
> But it's my birthday today so I prob won't do it today to be honest


enjoy yourself sunni n sound for sorting out the power mad lad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Were not going anywhere so its grand lol u can leave mine till after your bday.shit happens not your fault


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni has done me already so im quick now, so sunni HB ....why did the site recruit someone as unstable as babymod, what info on us does he have/had access to?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Yay my powers seem to be back, thanks sunni.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well thats todays fairies been sent, the 2 lads that never got back to me yet, u have missed the alloted time window, so u unlucky fuckers need to wait till my 1st day off nxt week till I can post again lol,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2014)

Think its finally working properly.....that power.trip gay boy fucked things right up didn't he the little bell end.....nice 1 again sunni


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, BMF , 56 days, , I did 2 of them, next one isnt so good. .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle,

Your message (The UK Growers Thread!) contains inappropriate language:
I know anyone else lmao bet he was the in front of his monitor with his arms out and chest puffed up hahahaha who else wants some
This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.


Hahaha yours is worse tho g proper piss take that man


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

ah well i don't mind being gbh until after sunnis birthday, and to think i used to think she was a hormonal schizo, she aint so bad lol.

like my profile pic?

and baz that bmf is a fucking tank, is that a greenhouse with led fairy lights and fluro tubes as supplemental lighting? if so can i come to yours and suck you off cause that is some plant.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2014)

Lookin sweet them baz all on wilkos nutes just goes without saying don't it....all I use is that liquid seaweed tonic great stuff ain't it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think its finally working properly.....that power.trip gay boy fucked things right up didn't he the little bell end.....nice 1 again sunni


U see my post earlier mate? Send me an email when u get the chance


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, the other BMF , attacked by sm earlier on,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> ah well i don't mind being gbh until after sunnis birthday, and to think i used to think she was a hormonal schizo, she aint so bad lol.
> 
> like my profile pic?
> 
> and baz that bmf is a fucking tank, is that a greenhouse with led fairy lights and fluro tubes as supplemental lighting? if so can i come to yours and suck you off cause that is some plant.


Lol, no m8, that's just part of the Baz cave ! & no , u can't suck me off, I have a tingtong & a Hoover for that !


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

well fuck you then, enjoy smoking your webs, only trying to be friendly


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

baz thats fukin outrageous swelling on those calxs fuk me cheap nute rule btl


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> well fuck you then, enjoy smoking your webs, only trying to be friendly


Lol, ok , u can suck me off, but I'm not liable for chokage ! & no webs m8, I caught in time & kept em at bay .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz thats fukin outrageous swelling on those calxs fuk me cheap nute rule btl


Cheers Z, the psyco turned out nice on it too , could have done better , but meh


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, ok , u can suck me off, but I'm not liable for chokage ! & no webs m8, I caught in time & kept em at bay .


very little damage really, anyone else think spider mites are pussies?.

when i first started growing all i read was " if you get mites the world will end and you will be gang raped by asian men" in my experience they are easy to kill off, it is the thrips i can never get rid of, fucking mutant terminator cunts, just glad the only ever much a few lower leaves.

who you get the bmf from, that is a creation of one of our yankee cousins, did robbie give you it?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

It's from Robbie m8, spider mite fuck you're whole crop quick m8 !, I was v lucky !, they kept me v busy .


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

i have had them 3 times and they were never hard to get rid for me, i suppose if conditions are right they can fuck you over good style. the worst thing for me is knowing they are eating your plants, can keep you up at night lol.
robbies like a weed diplomat, bet he has a bin full of seeds the bastard.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz thats fukin outrageous swelling on those calxs fuk me cheap nute rule btl


yeah saying that do you lot remember my last crop of QQx livers in light mix with biobizz? looked a right state didnt it, now ive swapped back to a £1 bottle of tomato food only hardly even a blemish on any of the plants, all lovely green n stinking lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

baz wats the npk ration on those newts mate?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

and to think some peeps waste so much on unproven crap, baz s smashed it


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah saying that do you lot remember my last crop of QQx livers in light mix with biobizz? looked a right state didnt it, now ive swapped back to a £1 bottle of tomato food only hardly even a blemish on any of the plants, all lovely green n stinking lol


mate you were givin em 1/4 strength nutes cos u thought they were bunt, nothing wrong with biobizz reaaally cept all the fukin defs lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz wats the npk ration on those newts mate?


Will get back to u in abit m8


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate you were givin em 1/4 strength nutes cos u thought they were bunt, nothing wrong with biobizz reaaally cept all the fukin defs lol


If you remember tho half the crop i was underfeeding n the other half was on full feed as per biobizz feeding chart and both halves were fucked lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

i started using tormorite or flower, great stuff

baz, deffo up for teh BMF mate, tel me when ther ready.

i ordered sum incredible bulk beans by dr krippling anyone wants cuts il let u now wen ther ready

ot psy,lsd, critical+,ZLH, if anyone wants out lemmi know.

100% sucess on the bubbler so with that i say

fuk u
fuk u
fuk u
ANNNNND

fuk u too

thank u very much, that is all/


just setup my 3rd tent with a 250mh in ther its only a 50x50x100 BUT managed to fit a 5" tube and hang a fan

35 with zero extraction, so just thre a 600m3/ph ram extractor on...

this new fan controllers fucking mint! why dident i uy 1 befofre.?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

numberfour said:


> numberfour,
> 
> Your actions in this message (The UK Growers Thread!) are not appropriate:
> ↑
> ...


i got the same message lol... @Baz shits looking FABULOUS. Heres some lst veg porn you plant pedos


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i got the same message lol... @Baz shits looking FABULOUS. Heres some lst veg porn you plant pedos



meh look stressed sumhow,

bin em and start again, my suprcropping looks way better yo! lol.

loving this fan controller, fucking mint!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> meh look stressed sumhow,
> 
> bin em and start again, my suprcropping looks way better yo! lol.
> 
> loving this fan controller, fucking mint!


some arse bandit...id actuallybe concerned if you'd complemented em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I got warned for a welcoming statement as simple as evening all,




*dannyboy602MENACE TO SOCIETY*
Garybhoy11,

Your message (The UK Growers Thread!) contains inappropriate content:
Evening all
Please do not discuss content of this nature on our site. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i got the same message lol... @Baz shits looking FABULOUS. Heres some lst veg porn you plant pedos


Theres them superfly slippers making another appearance


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Theres them superfly slippers making another appearance


least no1 can say I stole my pics lol slippers are a trade mark at this stage, ive j ever get my own clone imma call it slippers


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

that is the best one yet gbhoy, makes me lol. yeah i assume our pal dannyboy is partial to a cheek spreading so decided he would try his best to get rid of all us fag bashers.

funny thing is he lost his mod status and prob got banned himself, now he's on here under a dif name and looking at us all back in the game crying his little mincy faggot balls off most likely


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> that is the best one yet gbhoy, makes me lol. yeah i assume our pal dannyboy is partial to a cheek spreading so decided he would try his best to get rid of all us fag bashers.
> 
> funny thing is he lost his mod status and prob got banned himself, now he's on here under a dif name and looking at us all back in the game crying his little mincy faggot balls off most likely


nah hes at stonerhaven apparently slagging us all off


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

don't even know what that shit is.

only one weed forum! fuck the rest, all their members grow fluffernutter


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> don't even know what that shit is.
> 
> only one weed forum! fuck the rest, all their members grow fluffernutter


 can you log into your other account its been unbanned lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah hes at stonerhaven apparently slagging us all off



fuk him


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk him


how may times you log back in a differentprofilecould of sworn u commented atleast in 4-5 different profiles lol? I gave up after the second profile he banned shit takes 2 long on the mobile


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> can you log into your other account its been unbanned lol



hey, my id still banned?
*SERIAL.VIOLATOR*


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hey, my id still banned?
> *SERIAL.VIOLATOR*


Yeah all sock puppet accounts are still banned you only need one


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> how may times you log back in a differentprofilecould of sworn u commented atleast in 4-5 different profiles lol? I gave up after the second profile he banned shit takes 2 long on the mobile



yeh i got a few put away, lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yeah all sock puppet accounts are still banned you only need one



its not, and its not in rules to only have 1. or would u rather us not be secure? since we unlike u dont have the luxury of being legally allowed to grow?

just sayin like.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its not, and its not in rules to only have 1.
> 
> just sayin like.


We don't allow multiple accounts sorry bud


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> We don't allow multiple accounts sorry bud



really? i must have missed that in the faq? plz link me


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> really? i must have missed that in the faq? plz link me


Best I can do for you on mobile is a quote of rollitup account


rollitup said:


> Use your Shaggy Green account then, we don't allow multiple accounts for one member.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yeah all sock puppet accounts are still banned you only need one


Yeah true, i mean, only takes 30 seconds to set up a new one if needed eh? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Best I can do for you on mobile is a quote of rollitup account


anywhoo, wait a minute, its your damn birthday, why the hell are you here? you should be out having a laugh n getting touched up in a club or some shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Whoes gonna be the new mod now sunni?


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

It's 4pm LOL !!!! I was relAxing in the pool before work ! Haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Whoes gonna be the new mod now sunni?



yeh i should be mod for sure! id be fucking awsome!


and cummon sunni, we both know thers no rule set in stone on multiple acts or it would have been enabled in ACP no 2 ids per IP,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> It's 4pm LOL !!!! I was relAxing in the pool before work ! Haha


exactly!! you should be half smashed by now lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> exactly!! you should be half smashed by now lol


Ha I have work in 2 hours


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah sunni aparentlyits a hoot to go diving on opiates! Nothing says happy bday like heroin


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i should be mod for sure! id be fucking awsome!
> 
> 
> and cummon sunni, we both know thers no rule set in stone on multiple acts or it would have been enabled in ACP no 2 ids per IP,


It is indeed an enforced rule we told to ban multiple accounts if you want a rule written for you ask Rollie account I just enforce the rules though I enjoy your banter lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Ha I have work in 2 hours


No you dont, its your birthday....you are "too ill to come in today" remember?


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No you dont, its your birthday....you are "too ill to come in today" remember?


Haha my job is fairly easy work alone on a train for 4 hours get paid for 6 text listen to music than go home


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

arse sucking, wtf has happened in here lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Haha my job is fairly easy work alone on a train for 4 hours get paid for 6 text listen to music than go home


are you thomas the yank engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

I like her man she had our back n even worked into her bday to get everything sorted


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> are you thomas the yank engine?


Naa shes the fat conductor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Id love of ahe banned u lol


Garybhoy11 said:


> Naa shes the fat conductor


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

got some face splitting green crack and some pink bud smells fruity and sour but wasnt the superfast pheno i lost revegging, get an inspection next week so its a fukin hassel coming up lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2014)

banned accounts are still not running properly, fair play the mod was banned himself but dont seem fair that accounts banned for stupid reasons and basically for giving someone who shouldnt have been giving it the power to ban are still not working properly.

@Gboy nice1 for that mate, apreciate it.

that mod still had it spot on tho just banning you for speaking lmao j/k


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Naa shes the fat conductor


u get tha shiz gaz?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> banned accounts are still not running properly, fair play the mod was banned himself but dont seem fair that accounts banned for stupid reasons and basically for giving someone who shouldnt have been giving it the power to ban are still not working properly.
> 
> @Gboy nice1 for that mate, apreciate it.
> 
> that mod still had it spot on tho just banning you for speaking lmao j/k


Maybe you are being "discouraged" lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

it seems you all be getting inspections lately. i never had an inspection when i've rented, you setting it up as was afterwards zedd?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2014)

Well just tried a little bit of the new DMT again and it didn't really do anything I only had a little bit tho.....so I'm gonna try n have a big hit tonight and see if owt happens ....put some in a joint the other day and it made me sick i had other shit in my system tho so could of had something to do with it....ordered 10 dominos earlier as well so a few of them will be up for grabs


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

take it easy now shawn, don't take all the drugs at once can't you top a big bong hit with some of the dmt? maybe try that on your comedown when you get the doms haha.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> banned accounts are still not running properly, fair play the mod was banned himself but dont seem fair that accounts banned for stupid reasons and basically for giving someone who shouldnt have been giving it the power to ban are still not working properly.
> 
> @Gboy nice1 for that mate, apreciate it.
> 
> that mod still had it spot on tho just banning you for speaking lmao j/k


Yeah well I have to I through each account 40+ and individually fix each one gunna take a bit as im the only one who can do it but I am working on ot


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

well what the fuck are you doing working on it? on your birthday. gtfo!

just leave us alone we are fine. happy birthday


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 21, 2014)

Hahaha the first time I tried it in was on a comedown off a gold bar but the doms hooo different story lol......gonna dona bong with a layer of ash then d on top gonna wait till 2morra tho getting picked up at 6 ffs.....u wanna try one of those doms g I'm tellin ya had me lying on the bed rubbing myself up with a huge grin on my face lmao best pill I've had....2 I'd rekon they'd make ya cum lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u get tha shiz gaz?


Yeah mate got it sound today, cheers,


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha the first time I tried it in was on a comedown off a gold bar but the doms hooo different story lol......gonna dona bong with a layer of ash then d on top gonna wait till 2morra tho getting picked up at 6 ffs.....u wanna try one of those doms g I'm tellin ya had me lying on the bed rubbing myself up with a huge grin on my face lmao best pill I've had....2 I'd rekon they'd make ya cum lol


i'd be like this, no chance! weed and booze makes me do enough crazy shit


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2014)

you dont have to watch me sunni im a good boy honest lol

and i think you done a good job with all the grief, its ya birthday chillax we all got other accounts lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Youde love it g, just have one at home by yourself n throw some fucking shapes


----------



## trichome 1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi all ive finnished another grow great yield again but the bud was shitty it's improved after a couple weeks cure g13 Pineapple Express its def not pineapple either lol,for my next grow I want some advice if poss for a good strain i don't care about yield just quality,thanks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 21, 2014)

trichome 1 said:


> Hi all ive finnished another grow great yield again but the bud was shitty it's improved after a couple weeks cure g13 Pineapple Express its def not pineapple either lol,for my next grow I want some advice if poss for a good strain i don't care about yield just quality,thanks


Exo, psycho or zlh are all pretty much gauranteed stinky tasty strains unfortunately they are clone only and u cant buy seeds, however certain individuals like myself possess all 3 and can sort a brother out for 50 quid per cut plus postage, give me a shout if u want to take a hundred or two,


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 21, 2014)

pssst............. hey kid, wanna score some smack?!


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Aug 21, 2014)

Who cant have 2 accounts? My 2 are working fine


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 21, 2014)

ban him!!! wheres dannyfaggotboy when u need him ffs! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

Fucking hell, been down shed all night & didn't look at NPK on feed Z , will go look now , will have to have a sneaky bowl whilst there, bollox !


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

Also ive just remembered..........who was it saying just the other night my sig wasnt relevant anymore?? I will have you eat your hat now good sir!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

bet its got lots of k baz


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bet its got lots of k baz


if its anything like the doffs one i used to use it will be about 2-5-4 or something


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bet its got lots of k baz


5-6-10. U win a balloon .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2014)

I added liquid seaweed twice a week . Tom feed fed at stated dose


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Awww I want a balloon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah shit


Well thats you fucked, was nice knowing ya lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Were fucking full of xpats so if wd grt it here if give u lads a week


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2014)

A Quick Hello to you fine lads......


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel bad for the next person that has to use the microphone.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah shit


Why the hell would you go to Liberia that place is a shithole?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 21, 2014)

see what they are doing. drinking that shitty water.*this is liberia and sierra leone Stay home or you get this
























*


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2014)

so you lots arnt worried about ebola....lol be here soon get a kilo vit c ull be grand lmao,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

yanks can fuk off aswell


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 22, 2014)

It spreads through direct contact so no not worried.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

US doctor who contracted Ebola in Liberia to be released from hospital via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1630967


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It spreads through direct contact so no not worried.


not this one mate the profiles changed, looks like 10 percent of health care workers dealing with ebola are getting infected, this with level 4 protection....summins wrong with the direct contact theory, also means some/most health care workers will simply not show for work if it is that bad and leaves africa significantly...which it has


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> US doctor who contracted Ebola in Liberia to be released from hospital via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1630967


the mortality rate has gone from 90% to 60% with this strain but a much longer incubation period meaning many are infectious and dont know it.....looks like a cull


----------



## GCMDH (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_productshow/?37-Super-UFO-LED-Grow-light-37.html Seem nice one .


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 22, 2014)

call me on 07866254231 i got smack, crack, meth, mdma and better weed than the fool above, also got some free blackdog leds for the first ten callers


----------



## GCMDH (Aug 22, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> call me on 07866254231 i got smack, crack, meth, mdma and better weed than the fool above, also got some free blackdog leds for the first ten callers


Wow free blackdog leds , what's the wattage for your free black dog leds ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Why the hell would you go to Liberia that place is a shithole?


he fuvkin deserved to die!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It spreads through direct contact so no not worried.


i think the shits either adapting or we got it wrong, have you seen the fuckers all suited up n their still getting it!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning lads, off to work for another bastard shift,
Let me know if the fairies arrive ok today, if not will defo be tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 22, 2014)

wtf is this ebay?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 22, 2014)

Being suited up wrong or cross contamination is most likely the reason. If it did go airborne then you would see more than 1500 cases since February.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> US doctor who contracted Ebola in Liberia to be released from hospital via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1630967


The lucky ten percent


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Cross contamination is a possibility.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> The lucky ten percent


can u fuk off with your hollywood understanding of ebola, no room for bullshitters here man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning lads...well Mrs just sent me a pic got 4 packages waiting at home for me canna wait to get home and open em all lol....like Xmas again...naughty Xmas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeh this Ebola is some scary shit...why is it all these horrible deadly diseases come from shitty 3rd world countries...the dirty bastards need to learn basic hygiene ffs.....lazy smelly dirty scummy child raping CUNTS!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, off to work for another bastard shift,
> Let me know if the fairies arrive ok today, if not will defo be tomorrow.


that landed gboy, all wrappd up fine.

buds are really stinky, n nice n tight aint smoked any yet but stinks real nice n looks the part, nice1 mate.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh this Ebola is some scary shit...why is it all these horrible deadly diseases come from shitty 3rd world countries...the dirty bastards need to learn basic hygiene ffs.....lazy smelly dirty scummy child raping CUNTS!!!


probably made in a lab and released on the africans cos the vaccines arny killing em quick enough


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads...well Mrs just sent me a pic got 4 packages waiting at home for me canna wait to get home and open em all lol....like Xmas again...naughty Xmas


fuck sake im atill waiting on the coke lolbetter be at the mammies today gfs working at 1 so ill eat it all if it comes


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-WRIST-GRINDER-SHARP-DIAMOND-MAGNETIC-TEETH-TOBACCO-DRY-HERB-/301256975803?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item462450a5bb

yollo!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeh true that bet that bill gates cunt is behind it as well.....worlds full of fucked up people man


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh true that bet that bill gates cunt is behind it as well.....worlds full of fucked up people man


 my bet would be rothschild/rio tinto/glencorp more than bill gates, hell of a lot of mining reserves (diamonds/oil/titanium etc etc etc) in Africa


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-WRIST-GRINDER-SHARP-DIAMOND-MAGNETIC-TEETH-TOBACCO-DRY-HERB-/301256975803?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item462450a5bb
> 
> yollo!


you have just made my missus want one now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

If my coke comes today shawn I expect you to join me for a few lines lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

did u get that fairy sae


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeh true that bet that bill gates cunt is behind it as well.....worlds full of fucked up people man


[email protected] said:


> If my coke comes today shawn I expect you to join me for a few lines lol


Haha I'm at work mate but as soon as I get back I'll join the party like lol....my other .5 should have come today so Ill be able to compare quality of em yano for research purpose only lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice one sambo glad it got there safely, 
Ice any sign of yours get mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh true that bet that bill gates cunt is behind it as well.....worlds full of fucked up people man
> 
> 
> Haha I'm at work mate but as soon as I get back I'll join the party like lol....my other .5 should have come today so Ill be able to compare quality of em yano for research purpose only lolol


pfft I didnt get ahit again today fucking shit postal system. Of course its all for science bro...wouldnt touch the stuff otherwise lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lads am i better of popping seeds in soil or the wet paper method have tried both and both work well so is it just ur own preference ??


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> can u fuk off with your hollywood understanding of ebola, no room for bullshitters here man


Plenty of room............. I'll pop in regularly Fred!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads am i better of popping seeds in soil or the wet paper method have tried both and both work well so is it just ur own preference ??


i just drop em in the soil there gonna veg in dont let the toplayer dry oit so mist if nes, the tap root is 4 inches b4 the cotyledons are out.....important time for the tap root and tissue can fuk with it then its got transplant shock etc...simples best imo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads am i better of popping seeds in soil or the wet paper method have tried both and both work well so is it just ur own preference ??


straight into soil ao u dont fuck about with the taproot...what zeddd said lol he was the one that got me poppin em str8 into soil...makes sense


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

About fuckin time ur popping em irish lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cheers lads .. went and bought bio-bizz all mix so gonna throw the NL in cause there fem ... next i just need a few dollars to upgrade but il be ok for veg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Cheers lads .. went and bought bio-bizz all mix so gonna throw the NL in cause there fem ... next i just need a few dollars to upgrade but il be ok for veg


upgrade what exactly?.... For all the irish growers...cha-ching lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> upgrade what exactly?.... For all the irish growers...cha-ching lol


Well i only hav that 250w cfl so id like to upgrade to a 400w mh/hps setup .... hey was just over at stoner haven havin a mooch around


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)

it's called, "reach around".


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> it's called, "reach around".


Ohh a reach around ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2014)

knocked on of my psy cuts over yesterday, noticed it broke a bit of root of,,, still roots ther but gunna stress it dafuq out


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 22, 2014)

me for tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Sat on the bastard m5 I'm traffic fuckin wank lol just wanna get home and open my packages up naaaaa mean....muthafuckers just don't know !!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> did u get that fairy sae


Have inboxed you mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just home from work about 20 mins ago and just blazed a nice paki black joint. Fucking happily smashed now and I'm rolling a psycho joint to top it off lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yay drugs!!!


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 22, 2014)

shhh, did somebody just hear the ringpull on a can of red stripe...............


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Going out to a gig tonight with the wife, gonna get fucked up, dont start work till 4pm 2morro so plenty recovery time,


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yay drugs!!!


what hash is it it? n whats in the 2 mbb unopened packs?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

The hash is the charas off blossom smells almost as good as the 00 and paki gonna have a dabble in a min...and that's .5 coke off keklenski and it stinks man thru the bag so I'll test that oot later but not now tho I just wanna chill for an hour first lol

No red stripes tonight g well for now anyway depends if the cola makes me thirsty or not lolol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The hash is the charas off blossom smells almost as good as the 00 and paki gonna have a dabble in a min...and that's .5 coke off keklenski and it stinks man thru the bag so I'll test that oot later but not now tho I just wanna chill for an hour first lol
> 
> No red stripes tonight g well for now anyway depends if the cola makes me thirsty or not lolol



you lucky bastard lol 

have to gis a smoke report on that charas might get a lump of that soon, and at least you got a good darknet comparison with the sniff, budworks is one of the best your get.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Gonna roll a joint of that seriously fruity Jakes dream its penging me kitchen out hope it tastes how it smells


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah that jakes dream stinks badly! i aint had a joint yet, but think gboy said it smells better than taste tho unfortunately.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> you lucky bastard lol
> 
> have to gis a smoke report on that charas might get a lump of that soon, and at least you got a good darknet comparison with the sniff, budworks is one of the best your get.


Yeh man I will do smells like nice hash and .5 over weight which is always nice lol....Yeh I'll deffo give the sniff a side by side test only thing with this new stuff is its completely powderd might be for packaging but doubt it budworx was 2 rocks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Aye it smells lovely that Jake does I'm gonna rip one up now mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah the jakes is stinky as fuck, its a nice enough smoke as well but doesnt taste as good as it smells, hope yous enjoy it lads, that cheeky fucker ice told me it should have been grown longer lol, it went just under 10 weeks,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

I like it Gaz nice flavour to me mate like u say its different to the smell but I like it, its nice gear man...deffo got bag appeal


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

well i carnt fault it gboy, think ya being a bit of fussy cunt with the taste, has alot of taste fair enough maybe not as much as in smell but thats some tasty smoke no doubt imo.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I like it Gaz nice flavour to me mate like u say its different to the smell but I like it, its nice gear man...deffo got bag appeal


Yeah its selling fast as fuck mate so I know its nice, im just a very fussy cunt when it comes ro my weed,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah its selling fast as fuck mate so I know its nice, im just a very fussy cunt when it comes ro my weed,


Make sure and keep me a bit lol, lookin forward to it now


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Make sure and keep me a bit lol, lookin forward to it now


Dont worry m8, ur sample is safe, will get it sent my 1st day off nxt week,
Sae & relax pm me email addys and ill sort yours out as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well off out now with the wife, catch u lot later,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont worry m8, ur sample is safe, will get it sent my 1st day off nxt week,
> Sae & relax pm me email addys and ill sort yours out as well


No sweat m8, I'm away most of next week anyway, just spent the last 4 days in Grimsby......what a shithole


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought I was fussy lol....when you've grown it tho you always tend to scrutinize it a bit more tho don't ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Grimsby ay the land of fuck all lol proper grim no pun intended lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

u getting tucked into that nosebag yet bizz, whats the opinion then? you did say your last local bit was proper gash tho didnt ya mate, made you ill n all sorts, not good.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont worry m8, ur sample is safe, will get it sent my 1st day off nxt week,
> Sae & relax pm me email addys and ill sort yours out as well


cheers for the offer mate but hold off on it for the mo as i think i might be having a problem with my post, 3 things growing related that were supposed to come thru in the last fortnight have all gone AWOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Last bit a local made me barf big time mate proper rough tackle...kill an old man sort a tackle.....well I've just poked the end of a knife in there lol yano a v cheeky dabble and me nose has gone numb It was literally a dusting tho


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers for the offer mate but hold off on it for the mo as i think i might be having a problem with my post, 3 things growing related that were supposed to come thru in the last fortnight have all gone AWOL


that sounds well dodge sae, whatcha reckon dodgy postman? address marked/watched?


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Last bit a local made me barf big time mate proper rough tackle...kill an old man sort a tackle.....well I've just poked the end of a knife in there lol yano a v cheeky dabble and me nose has gone numb It was literally a dusting tho


anything ive had like that from abroad has been crushed to a degree, that did look very powdered tho.

ya dunno mate, instant numbness aint a great sign, but ive had plenty of powdered gear that not had so much ''shine'' thats been the rocket fuel lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> that sounds well dodge sae, whatcha reckon dodgy postman? address marked/watched?


I honestly have no idea mate, post has been a bit hit n miss since i moved in here last year and im always having to go up the PO n complain about shit, if anything i reckon they are just delaying em to piss me off coz i keep complaining about their staff.

so far ive had some ducting from ebay, A Fairy and a HPS bulb all not turn up an all of em were posted in the last fortnight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeh that ain't right sae man proper dodge


----------



## scooby83 (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone still have the original cheese clone ? Cause I can't find one from seed that matches it tbh and all they want round here is cheese


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> anything ive had like that from abroad has been crushed to a degree, that did look very powdered tho.
> 
> ya dunno mate, instant numbness aint a great sign, but ive had plenty of powdered gear that not had so much ''shine'' thats been the rocket fuel lol


I'll find out proper after I've had me dinner I am kinda sceptical but the smell mate its power ill make sure I have a good line before I leave feedback tho lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

scooby83 said:


> Anyone still have the original cheese clone ? Cause I can't find one from seed that matches it tbh and all they want round here is cheese


 lol i think every cunt in here has it lol


----------



## scooby83 (Aug 22, 2014)

So did I untill I gave it my brother to take clones off and he flowered it and took cloned from the wrong fucking plant idiot


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Now whos plants lookin stressed buttercup lol 


IC3M4L3 said:


> knocked on of my psy cuts over yesterday, noticed it broke a bit of root of,,, still roots ther but gunna stress it dafuq out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The hash is the charas off blossom smells almost as good as the 00 and paki gonna have a dabble in a min...and that's .5 coke off keklenski and it stinks man thru the bag so I'll test that oot later but not now tho I just wanna chill for an hour first lol
> 
> No red stripes tonight g well for now anyway depends if the cola makes me thirsty or not lolol


you magnificent bastard


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 22, 2014)

@ReLaX, see the Ebola case tested negative....were safe lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Dont worry m8, ur sample is safe, will get it sent my 1st day off nxt week,
> Sae & relax pm me email addys and ill sort yours out as well


did somebody say free drugs?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ReLaX, see the Ebola case tested negative....were safe lol


thank fuck for that man weve vot a ton of em asylumlads about here,feels like the congo at times id of blamed it on em passing it around on the social welfare line


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Just had a line rambs its not bad gear mate pretty clean but its like talc its that batterd made me cough like but for price its good think I paid around 25-30 for .5 and it looks closer to a g


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Not on lol I was looking forward to a few linez today


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol I rekon your postie is snorting it now off a prozzies minge


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 22, 2014)

Zedd if u wanna try this jakes as well mate give me a call tomoro and we can sort it out.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I rekon your postie is snorting it now off a prozzies minge


If I we're a postie ther would be no Dutch packages coming thru to no one on my rounds lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Fucking cunts man its .25 n mbb n vacuum so its definitely on its way just this whore coubtry n no post on a Saturday here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Some change in 24 hours with my canopy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeh int it hydro you'd spot the dodgy packages strait away lol when I was on cs there was an ex postie there for stealing mail 2 sacks full or something.....wank that is relax when you order it? This charas off blossom is nice as well can't remember the price but it was pretty cheap on the 100g I know that...nice smoke man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

tie the bitches down spread the iaa to inferior nodes and fatten the stems imo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Last friday so its not that long I just really wanted it today for fuck sake the missus was working at 1 so id of had the day to myself


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tie the bitches down spread the iaa to inferior nodes and fatten the stems imo


did do..this was em yesterday..sluts loved it think cannabis just likes it rough...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmmmm where it coming from? Yeh shame that could of had some party time to yaself ay


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> did do..this was em yesterday..sluts loved it think cannabis just likes it rough...


y dont u leave em tied down til apical dominance shifts ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

only 20 mins left to talk botany


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hmmmm where it coming from? Yeh shame that could of had some party time to yaself ay


the Netherlands n shit aleays takes ages to get to me takes a week to get shit from england unless its courier, got my protein in 3 days with courier so I know its my cunting postal system


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> y dont u leave em tied down til apical dominance shifts ?


what do y ou mean? Their still tied down... Googled apical dominance n got a sweet reading material! HARDCORE FRIDAY


For anyone whoes 2 lazy to search http://m.aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/97/5/883.short


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> what do y ou mean? Their still tied down... Googled apical dominance n got a sweet reading material! HARDCORE FRIDAY


pissed cant see properly


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Shit I've had hash come from India in 6 days lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Shit I've had hash come from India in 6 days lol


Same here shawney, dunno how its so slow down there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Same here shawney, dunno how its so slow down there


its what happens when you let the church run everything lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

His postie is loving it lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

i sent summin to RI and it took forever...but it got there


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

no post codes must make it medieval.....every fukin cuntrys got a zip


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol Yeh that no postcode things a bit weird ain't it


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh that no postcode things a bit weird ain't it


some peeps got weird shit in the addys to lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah but its a good way of keepin the posties local no pakie could figure out the addresses...ever hear a paki speak irish? Lol their supposr to be introducing zip codes but shits slow here


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh that no postcode things a bit weird ain't it


Yeah man its a joke ... this is what they want to roll out Here’s what Ireland’s new system of postcodes will look like via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1437443 .... i tink its kinda fucked up its like givin every1 ther own number


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

You gonna double drop thodr dominozzzz or what u pussy shawn ...you probably choke if you dropped 3 haha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yeah man its a joke ... this is what they want to roll out Here’s what Ireland’s new system of postcodes will look like via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1437443 .... i tink its kinda fucked up its like givin every1 ther own number


you will all get ur drugs and shit quicker, were all numbers anyway look at your birth cert all fukin slaves, may as well get an efficient drugs service like in the uk lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Your birth certificate is you the person is that right? Fucked up shit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> some peeps got weird shit in the addys to lol


I remember when i bought some parts for my dads plane and we had to send the cheque to a house with the address of something like " the red house with the thatched roof 2 miles north of XXX post office on the limerick road" lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you will all get ur drugs and shit quicker, were all numbers anyway look at your birth cert all fukin slaves, may as well get an efficient drugs service like in the uk lol


I suppose wen ya look at it like that .. wish theyd hurry the fuk up  ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

With agora you can buy a fucking birth certificate...love the idea of being able to change you identity or perhaps rent out a hourse for a massive grow under a fake name


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yeah man its a joke ... this is what they want to roll out Here’s what Ireland’s new system of postcodes will look like via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1437443 .... i tink its kinda fucked up its like givin every1 ther own number


similar system UPS use on their company satnaks, each customerdelivery addy has a unique serial number, bang that into the satnav n it brngs up the addy, map, driving directions, what entrance to use for deliveries, internal phone number for the postroom in large companies etc etc etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

fuck it needed a joint so taken a lil sampler of the 5 week blue kush lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> With agora you can buy a fucking birth certificate...love the idea of being able to change you identity or perhaps rent out a hourse for a massive grow under a fake name


I wouldnt mind something like that, birth certificate n driving licence all legit in another name n then i could disappear lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Yup, no more crying baby or cramped couch rimmer lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Scrump it scrump it scrump it lolol .....canna fault ya mate we all been there.... I'm 5 days in to flower now yay lol only 10 weeks to go looks like I'll be doing a bit a scrumping me sen.....lol......just had another line of that gear off RK and I can taste a bit a speed in it undeniable


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, no more crying baby or cramped couch rimmer lol


You know mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

You planted the seed sae now you must reap what you sow lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Responsibilityis way 2 heavy a responsibility lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Scrump it scrump it scrump it lolol .....canna fault ya mate we all been there.... I'm 5 days in to flower now yay lol only 10 weeks to go looks like I'll be doing a bit a scrumping me sen.....lol......just had another line of that gear off RK and I can taste a bit a speed in it undeniable


lol im 34 days roughly into 60-70`ish (from breeders stated times) not bad for 5wk bud lol, not so much of a high or stone off it per say but you can certainly taste it n its made me feel slightly tired/drowsy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You planted the seed sae now you must reap what you sow lolol


True but its a Monsanto seed so im now going to sue her for having it in her womb in the first place and then im also going to charge her further for having my seed production unit turnt due to accidental misfire off lmfao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't get me wrong.sometimes my kids piss me reet off but kids are the best man they're the mini us the next generation the future.....I can't wait to go out down down with my 2 lads and go on pussy hunt lol dad'l show em how its done lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Lmao now that's some excuse hahahahaha accidental miss fire that's what I say when it goes in the gurts eyes but really I'm like yeah #pornstar


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't get me wrong.sometimes my kids piss me reet off but kids are the best man they're the mini us the next generation the future.....I can't wait to go out down down with my 2 lads and go on pussy hunt lol dad'l show em how its done lol


no to me they are akin to cash hungy mosquitos, always cost money n always running around pissing everyone off an biting shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Hahaha true sometime I could literally drop kick em and land a peoples elbow....but I remember I was a proper little shit compared to mine I got it easy lolol.......so far daughters just turned 13 !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Ya know to b fair this charlie off RK ain't much of a chaser im not wanting another line 20 mins later.....or is that the speed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Ibh only the dutch sample n budworx didnt have me wanting speed lol luvkily id em last


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeh but the gear of bw gave me major jaw ache top gear but jaw ache ta fuck still had it in the morning ffs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

No pleasing you shawn lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

ThNk fuck for gary lol I refuse to go out n buy 2.5-3g of sprayed crap so thought id be totally out c ome monday...ill be out subday but its fine. Km down to one vape poop bong topped with iso that stook to grease proof paper so im ripping bits of paper off n taking oil frlm my bong chamber n wiping the black ceap off the paper n paper on top of bong...new low lads lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)

This song helps me brush-up on the vowels.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ThNk fuck for gary lol I refuse to go out n buy 2.5-3g of sprayed crap so thought id be totally out c ome monday...ill be out subday but its fine. Km down to one vape poop bong topped with iso that stook to grease proof paper so im ripping bits of paper off n taking oil frlm my bong chamber n wiping the black ceap off the paper n paper on top of bong...new low lads lol


mad buying street shit after smoking the good stuff im waky baky quick gried green crack, nice face splitter


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> This song helps me brush-up on the vowels.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Guys c'mon this isn't just another rave party.. mums aight


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mad buying street shit after smoking the good stuff im waky baky quick gried green crack, nice face splitter


street crap isn't even an option anymore tbh...fuck that


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


but he come out of the flames n come get me lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

I see sunni sayn she leavin riu ... ya reckon it has sumtin ta do wit the other day ???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

No


irish4:20 said:


> I see sunni sayn she leavin riu ... ya reckon it has sumtin ta do wit the other day ???


link me! I like sunni n hope not


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No
> link me! I like sunni n hope not


See if this opens on rite page... https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/541781/
Random Jibber Jabber Thread


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ThNk fuck for gary lol I refuse to go out n buy 2.5-3g of sprayed crap so thought id be totally out c ome monday...ill be out subday but its fine. Km down to one vape poop bong topped with iso that stook to grease proof paper so im ripping bits of paper off n taking oil frlm my bong chamber n wiping the black ceap off the paper n paper on top of bong...new low lads lol



HARD TIMES YO!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2014)

how are those little penises hanging over on your damp shitty pile of rock you call a kingdom?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> See if this opens on rite page... https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/541781/
> Random Jibber Jabber Thread


nope an like fuck am i looking thru 2k pages to find the comment lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how are those little penises hanging over on your damp shitty pile of rock you call a kingdom?


Same way your massively obese guts are hanging over the space in which you last saw your cock all those lazy summers ago


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmmm im sensing another field trip, im calling back seat on the bus with the cool kids lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nope an like fuck am i looking thru 2k pages to find the comment lmao


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10820112
Random Jibber Jabber Thread


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10820112
> Random Jibber Jabber Thread


will be a pity to see her go, one of the only ppl on this site with any power that wasnt a complete bellend


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> will be a pity to see her go, one of the only ppl on this site with any power that wasnt a complete bellend


Yea hope its nothin over thay other shithead danboy


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea hope its nothin over thay other shithead danboy


tbh shes been clearing up a lot of shit n dealing with 90% of the site for ages going on years, surprised she kept going as long as she did tbh, by all accounts the site owner just dumped everything on her an didnt bother helping out after she became a global mod


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> but he come out of the flames n come get me lol


"ahhhhhh.......guut.......smoke......hallucinations....firemansaydso", typical stupid fukin american that was one of the smarter ones, why you all live in wooden homes ffs, at least we got real bricks and motar


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 23, 2014)

fuck spending your life cleaning up after dicks, that's a sad existence. she still never sorted my account out the slag!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

sunni says she was beheaded


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 23, 2014)

wonder how long the nerves kept her body twitching, long enough to type " i was beheaded"?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe had her mod`ship stripped then, if i were her n that happened to me id be the fuck outta here as well


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 23, 2014)

who the fuck is left to be mod then? she was the only one who i saw do anything positive lol.

site has gone downhill over the last couple of years, i swear when i first joined it worked well and had a much better community


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> who the fuck is left to be mod then? she was the only one who i saw do anything positive lol.
> 
> site has gone downhill over the last couple of years, i swear when i first joined it worked well and had a much better community


yeah they let the trolls get out of hand an everyone just joined in when they saw they could get away with it, there was a thread a while back n someone crunched the numbers an there was something like 4x more troll/shit/weird threads than there was with any form of info in them and it just keeps going downhill further every year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2014)

Awwww what's up uncle fuck no one want to play trolls wiv you in your BS political 'Murcia threads.

Piss off back to selling treadmills and let us be.

And on that note your ignored.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 23, 2014)

Good shout don forgot about that little button....morning slags how are we all?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how much do you dental-hygiene challenged blokes fantasize over a nice bellend in the bum?
> 
> my guess is a lot.
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with that.


you do realise dental n general health care is free in england? Soif anyone has bad teeth its the yanks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2014)

Feeling rough as fuck today, drunk way to much last night, came home and rolled a paki hash joint smoked half of it and ended up spewing, nxt thing I remember is waking up on my couch with my jacket on but no top under it and the half of joint still in ashtray, was a good night lol, 
Now I need to hope I feel a bit better before I need to head to work this afternoon,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Fuck that for a buzz gary.worst place I woke up in was an underground parking lot with no top juat my jacket n pants lol good times


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Its birth defect


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

Well thats 1/3rd of the mystery solved, company I bought the HPs bulb from has just emailed me to say that the parcel has been returned to them by Royal Mail as the sticker/address has fallen off/been taken off the parcel and they are going to send it out again today

Now just gotta work out where the other 2 bits have fucking disappeared to


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> kinda early to be gettin in-touch with yer inner homophobia Fred and R3dux. jk jk - but geeze you all are a
> dingy lot o' phobes.
> 
> 
> ...


were jus fukin normalski mate, u a brainwashed manfukker, noone here wants to talk to a fruit so y dont u jog the fuk on


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

lol wont be the postie, hes a devout christian that loves bible thumping to anyone that will listen lol, if anything its just delayed or something, taken over 10days for that HPS bulb to get bk to the company that sent it an they are only 40miles up the road lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> were jus fukin normalski mate, u a brainwashed manfukker, noone here wants to talk to a fruit so y dont u jog the fuk on


I'll determine what is normal. You can be kind


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I'll determine what is normal. You can be kind


u determining normal when ur not is typical of the skewed garbarge ur lot come out with


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol wont be the postie, hes a devout christian that loves bible thumping to anyone that will listen lol, if anything its just delayed or something, taken over 10days for that HPS bulb to get bk to the company that sent it an they are only 40miles up the road lol


dont worry i put me return addy on it...lol not


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dont worry i put me return addy on it...lol not


lmao, annoying tho, only the 2nd package in 5 years that hasnt turnt up so far , i wanted to keep it at just the 1 lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

why u so unlucky mate its freaky?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why u so unlucky mate its freaky?


dunno mate its only been since we moved in here really, before that it was slightly slow but nothing ever went missing, now in less than 2 weeks 3 things have a ll disappeared

other strange thing ive noticed here, if one of you lads send something to me it takes 2-3 days minimum, but if i send something to one of you lot its there next day 95% of the time, same route just different direction lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u determining normal when ur not is typical of the skewed garbarge ur lot come out with


i can work with this statement,

sounds damn near like a compliment. thank you Fred


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> i can work with this statement,
> 
> sounds damn near like a compliment. thank you Fred


how so?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

a little solipsistic of u, but thats what happens when all u have to think about is mansex, its all me me me fags got no responsibility, i got 6 mouths to feed


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> i can work with this statement,
> 
> sounds damn near like a compliment. thank you Fred


No its you yet again not understanding the meaning of something


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

you musta made lotta babies, or help extended family; either way i hear u man work, sleep eat repeat... keep em happy. 

my guesses wld be as off as yours. ill tryn not stir shitup


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No its you yet again not understanding the meaning of something


I have no-clue? YEAH RIGHT rimmer


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I have no-clue? YEAH RIGHT rimmer


if you say so ercro


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well i feel fckd after havin bout 8 of these ... fck me they hit ya ha  ... all i know is wen i go hme n smoke sum a zedds bud i cud end up on a whitey


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Love 1 a them dominoes shawnys bin on bout rite now...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Well i feel fckd after havin bout 8 of these ... fck me they hit ya ha  ... all i know is wen i go hme n smoke sum a zedds bud i cud end up on a whitey


Shit these ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Shit these ha


yup ur right, get some proper ale down ya lad lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yup ur right, get some proper ale down ya lad lol


All id relly drink sae.. my local is a craft beer pub ..got sum stong shit


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> All id relly drink sae.. my local is a craft beer pub ..got sum stong shit


Same here mate, ale all the way, my favourite-- 6.3%


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Same here mate, ale all the way, my favourite-- 6.3%


Im more interested in the JD i see in the fridge ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2014)

i got a bottle of something nice for me birthday


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got a bottle of something nice for me birthday
> View attachment 3236227


Nice ever try any these ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2014)

yes indeed there's some beauties there that chase is a real winner. should be a bottle of tanqueray instead of the hendricks. I still can;t fathom why folks want their spirit to smell of cucumbers which is essentially fuck all?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yes indeed there's some beauties there that chase is a real winner. should be a bottle of tanqueray instead of the hendricks. I still can;t fathom why folks want their spirit to smell of cucumbers which is essentially fuck all?


Ahh yea the whole cucum in the hendricks put me rite off wat crazy fuk came up wit that idea...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

I consume zero alcohol and have noticed it helps with the hangovers and tude. boring life i know


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I consume zero alcohol and have noticed it helps with the hangovers and tude. boring life i know


no-one cares, piss off


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

touch a nerve rimmer? you're frustrated it sounds like...
you must be the bright one huh


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even. 

Rimmers Sigy 

*what a child*


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> touch a nerve rimmer? you're frustrated it sounds like...
> you must be the bright one huh


No just thought id throw a random insult your way so you know your still an annoying twat


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even.
> 
> Rimmers Sigy
> 
> *what a child*


*who cares*


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even.
> 
> Rimmers Sigy
> 
> *what a child*


Holy shit u are so cool man ... plz continue ... YAWN


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I consume zero alcohol and have noticed it helps with the hangovers and tude. boring life i know


Yup, probably cant handle your liquor, ya sound like a bit of a pussy tbh


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

man when you guys r upset, ya sound even SLOWER


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> man when you guys r upset, ya sound even SLOWER


Upset? lmao, dont give yourself credit you aint due boy lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll come up with shit that has you scraping plaque off your tongue

*bad breath* rimmer


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Fanny Fart, I like that!









































Sorry Rimmer

my bad, shld have said,
"scraping my toe-jam off your eyeballs" .....there that's it.

still kinda like the idea of your own plaque falling away from your teeth in sheets and piling up on your tongue while you sleep


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2014)

potroast has just reminded me not to trade or talk about it


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even.
> 
> Rimmers Sigy
> 
> *what a child*


Or u cud say a mod who wasnt cool wit his sexual oreintation got a lil upset about sumthing he took up the wrong way .. hee hee


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Really?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> potroast has just reminded me not to trade or talk about it


give him an offer he cant refuse


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Awe bummer we can't talk about quantities and prices.
huh when did THAT policy start?

have a good one fellas... I'll be by tomorrow for your hospitality. please be nice b'cuz im a very sensitive lad!
jk jk




irish4:20 said:


> Or u cud say a mod who wasnt cool wit his sexual oreintation got a lil upset about sumthing he took up the wrong way .. hee hee


(perhaps) that WAS the case, but we're here NOW.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Fanny Fart, I like that!
> 
> Sorry Rimmer
> 
> ...


I still like the idea of you dropping a plugged in toaster into the bath next time you have one but we dont always get what we want unfortunately.

An ive had enough of just how dumb and clueless you are so you are going on ignore


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> potroast has just reminded me not to trade or talk about it


Tell him you will consider it if he trades you a cut for a cut lmao


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Sweeeeet that way you won't know when I make fun of YOU.

Nobody goes on ignore unless I'm afraid of what they might say, Lol.

rimmer - crybaby


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> (perhaps) that WAS the case, but we're here NOW.


(perhaps) ?? Clearly ... u cant even argue the point.. u basically agreed with me .. but i suppose u had to as this is wat happened


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

It's ok for me to agree with you, isn't it? Haha

you fellas shld R3lax some sheesh


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

"dum fuk"


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Rim Job's Signature:

"Dude if you fuck with one of the Brits on this site, they will gang up on you and cuss you out and troll you so bad you'll leave and never come back. I've seen that shit. Its amazing actually.....impressive even. "


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> U can agree with me but then ur just callin this post BS so by all means agree with me.... u really are a dumb fuck ha


believe I used the word "perhaps", but if you're intent on master-debating something then by all means DO IT iWish420 -


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> It's ok for me to agree with you, isn't it? Haha
> 
> you fellas shld R3lax some sheesh





abe supercro said:


> believe I used the word "perhaps", but if you're intent on master-debating something then by all means DO IT iWish420 -


Nope u clearly asked if it was ok to agree with me which would state to me and every1 else u agreed ...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

MASTER DEBATER ^


iWish420 you are incorrect


pOaST #137499
you dumfuk! (jk jk)



abe supercro said:


> (perhaps) that WAS the case, but we're here NOW.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice one man


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening ladies, see the yank fuckers are still invading our space,
> Well3ll im just in from work time for a beer and a fat joint.
> Relax and HG, im off work on monday so will be sending the fairies out then,


Wouldnt know, got bored arguing with the moron so ive blocked em all now


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 23, 2014)

i finished that 2night mate, 4 nice joints, hats off to grower n breeder that was some tasty smoke really stinky n really tastey! really enjoyed that gboy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmao, I only grow quality mate thats why


that grow at points looked rough as fuck, all stretched n half underfed you done good with it tho gboy that jakes dream was a qaulity smoke, ticked all the box's for me couldnt fault it at all, really enjoyed a tastey different smoke, i agree had more smell than taste, but thats only cause it stank so much was why you maybe expected more, that had some lovely flavour.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah I have to agree the exo looked fucked and under fed untill about week 4 of flower then I pulled her back,
The dog and jakes were both stretched to fuck but was the strain not my fault, they were fine with bamboo canes for support tho, the dog is at week 11 now and looks about week 6, not a single orange pistil, just loads of white ones still shooting out, either way its getting chopped in a cpl days cos I need to get the psycho and zlh in and flowered before im off on hols in a cpl months,


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 23, 2014)

everyone else is well sleeping i thinks, even i had to unblock you, dont ya think this trolling shit on both sides has gone on long enough now?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Jaysus lads tis after 5 you're all gonna miss the day!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not from England but I love your literature you guys rock 

Anybody like Terry Pratchett?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

I like terry pratchett, fuckers got bad memory disease now...yeah you heard right, this gang banger right here loves his fantasy...show you an example of the excellence that is the pratchett..."
The trouble with having an open mind, of course, is that people will insist on coming along and trying to put things in it.

Terry Pratchett"


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 23, 2014)

I tried to make the other Americans understand the problem with no success have any of you been to the USA gots lotta freedom       Well that's about it there's the grand tour the best we got


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 23, 2014)

Y'all know how to make a hell of a breakfast I must say! American restaurants are too stupid to put the fucking baked beans on the plate


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 23, 2014)

God bless {jolly old}England just thought I'd stop by to say hi

(better)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> God bless England just thought I'd stop by to say hi


I wouldnt go that far now


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 23, 2014)

God save the queen then?
Early death to all the men who work for Scotland yard?
What is an appropriate blessing for you guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Take it easy works


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> God save the queen then?
> Early death to all the men who work for Scotland yard?
> What is an appropriate blessing for you guys?


, you dont get it do you, Americans are pretty detested around the world these days, we dont give a fuk what u eat for breakfast and would prefer it if you stopped bombing children in countries most of u couldnt place on a map, you promote homosexuality as a lifestyle rather than degenerate attack on the family and the paedophilia it conceals, u got a fag president and a transsexual first "lady", wake the fuk up or go back to the country that gives us disney land and kiddie pageants, you trashed a great nation in 2 generations you fukwits well done


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Morning zeddd lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice Mazar I Shariff jakey for wakey bakey. I'm getting well into nice imports. 

Agreed Rambo let's keep things quiet


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I tried to make the other Americans understand the problem with no success have any of you been to the USA gots lotta freedomView attachment 3236549View attachment 3236550 View attachment 3236551 View attachment 3236553 View attachment 3236554 View attachment 3236556 View attachment 3236557 View attachment 3236559 Well that's about it there's the grand tour the best we got


Until you get shot in the face by one of your public servants


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

Morning all, see we are still getting invaded by the yank cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> God save the queen then?
> Early death to all the men who work for Scotland yard?
> What is an appropriate blessing for you guys?


Fuck the queen !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice Mazar I Shariff jakey for wakey bakey. I'm getting well into nice imports.
> 
> Agreed Rambo let's keep things quiet


Snap Don, im also having a Mazar I shariff wake and bake, just finishing the last of it that I got gifted,


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 24, 2014)

zedd you cock gobbling cunt. 
should see the shit i bought yesterday for 175, it's rabbit food


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

so its dress number 4, does this look alrite.....ffs women can turn a nice lunch into a frutrating hell, cunt it im getting baked b4 we go


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> , you dont get it do you, Americans are pretty detested around the world these days, we dont give a fuk what u eat for breakfast and would prefer it if you stopped bombing children in countries most of u couldnt place on a map, you promote homosexuality as a lifestyle rather than degenerate attack on the family and the paedophilia it conceals, u got a fag president and a transsexual first "lady", wake the fuk up or go back to the country that gives us disney land and kiddie pageants, you trashed a great nation in 2 generations you fukwits well done


First off you're sporting some scumbag Nazi as your avatar picture. you know what I do to those?

I have yet to bomb any children in my life
Never paid taxes so haven't helped the army do so either
If you paid attention to the messages I put down I basically expressed everything you just said trying to seem cool I barly heard bout all the dannyboy drama and love yer literature and kickass breakfasts thought I'd say so. Your reaction is so reminiscent of black peoples problems with white people(ironic considering the avatar) in my country they act like the fault that the deeds of the past are the faults of the every individual and it's just not true also we obviously failed democracy because none of us have a say in anything anymore over here don't be so frustrated sorry the other Americans are dicks I don't mean to be a dick I'm just kinda a simple hippie


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> , you dont get it do you, Americans are pretty detested-
> 
> .....you promote homosexuality as a lifestyle rather than degenerate
> 
> ...attack on the family and the paedophilia it conceals,





grievous bodily harm said:


> zedd you cock gobbling cunt.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> First off you're sporting some scumbag Nazi as your avatar picture. you know what I do to those?


Shit down their piece of shit throat?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Shit down their piece of shit throat?


My typical response to Nazis is crippling 
Lash out hamstrings smash kneecaps you know the routine


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Until you get shot in the face by one of your public servants


Cops r FUKd here they have all the rights


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Until you get shot in the face by one of your public servants


You have had a load of semen dripping out of your nostrils b3fore now haven't you.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Whys "cunt" so popular over here?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

Misogyny


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

Well we all knew this was coming......

* FIRST GMO WEED STRAIN: MONSANTO AND MARLBORO JOIN FORCES FOR NEW GMO CANNABIS STRAIN *
 Saturday, August 23, 2014 



First GMO Weed Strain: Monsanto and Marlboro Join Forces For New GMO Cannabis Strain

Monsanto and Marlboro have just announced there new partnership and will be releasing a new strain of GMO weed very soon in Washington and Colorado which will be available in medicinal and recreational pot stores.

When asked if they will be using the round up ready gene, this is what a rep. from monsanto had to say:

“ No, this will not be necessary for a plant such as cannabis, which is already naturally a very hardy plant. We are simply combining desirable genes which are already present in certain cannabis plants, to make a super plant”

These genes include:
- Strong resistance to bugs and disease
- High THC/CBD levels
- Bud size/Flower to leaf ratio per plant
- Terpene profile (flavor profile)

This project has been on the hush since 2011, and is expected to make its way to the shelves by January 2015. They are calling the strain M80.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> , u got a fag president and a transsexual first "lady",



Right?! Fuckin shitheads man couldn't dislike them more than I do but sexuality dosnt even come into it I don't like him because he single-handedly trying to castrate and pair down my nation fuckers embezzling ordering illlegal murders "hits" within our own fucking nation drone strike status his 12-year-old daughter had a $10,000,000.
11 day spring break trip to Mexico for example entirely shamefull look
I'm essentially outside functioning America looking in I work for my local growers harvesting and hashing. grow much of my food shoot n freeze the rest in couple of hunting trips a year live in a free campground in the mountains for my little forays into American economy I'm a street musician a begger


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

Hell @ChingOwn can show you how to get around the world, while still in mexico, for less than 1000$.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 24, 2014)

Its all about how you dress


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

I like this thread. This place is sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well we all knew this was coming......
> 
> * FIRST GMO WEED STRAIN: MONSANTO AND MARLBORO JOIN FORCES FOR NEW GMO CANNABIS STRAIN *
> Saturday, August 23, 2014
> ...


awesome ill buy em all super fuvkin weed!!!


----------



## Tri-Strain-o-Tops (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Right?! Fuckin shitheads man couldn't dislike them more than I do but sexuality dosnt even come into it I don't like him because he single-handedly trying to castrate and pair down my nation fuckers embezzling ordering illlegal murders "hits" within our own fucking nation drone strike status his 12-year-old daughter had a $10,000,000.
> 11 day spring break trip to Mexico for example entirely shamefull look
> I'm essentially outside functioning America looking in I work for my local growers harvesting and hashing. grow much of my food shoot n freeze the rest in couple of hunting trips a year live in a free campground in the mountains for my little forays into American economy I'm a street musician a begger


Their just pissed off their right next to France


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Tri-Strain-o-Tops said:


> Their just pissed off their right next to France


hahahahahhaha damn it hes onto us


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

The entire forum is "onto" a handful of uk posters in this thread, if you haven't noticed yet.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> The entire forum is "onto" a handful of uk posters in this thread, if you haven't noticed yet.


"Onto"


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> "Onto"





[email protected] said:


> hahahahahhaha damn it hes onto us


----------



## 180592 (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep growing UK! 
Unless of course you like smoking the bog weed from the street lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

Tri-Strain-o-Tops said:


> Their just pissed off their right next to France


they're


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

this thread is a magnet for fag trolls..listen no one gives a fuk if u live or die


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this thread is a magnet for fag trolls..listen no one gives a fuk if u live or die


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

so on the way back from lunch i get flashed by the cops on the other side of the road and they pull a 180 and come after me, not good obv so i floor it and end up in an estate and jump out of the car...all good so far cept the mrs is all comfy and doent wanna run down the street with me, ffs love its the pigs, so i help her out and we go for a stroll, cops vanished thank fuk, but then she decides to pull the handbrake on as im exiting the estate...dunno why ffs women hey, but this brings some attention cos weve generated some tyre smoke from her activities and every fukker is staring at us...tooo fukin much lol I just wanted a nice lunch ffs not an episode of the sweeney ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so on the way back from lunch i get flashed by the cops on the other side of the road and they pull a 180 and come after me, not good obv so i floor it and end up in an estate and jump out of the car...all good so far cept the mrs is all comfy and doent wanna run down the street with me, ffs love its the pigs, so i help her out and we go for a stroll, cops vanished thank fuk, but then she decides to pull the handbrake on as im exiting the estate...dunno why ffs women hey, but this brings some attention cos weve generated some tyre smoke from her activities and every fukker is staring at us...tooo fukin much lol I just wanted a nice lunch ffs not an episode of the sweeney ffs


were you carrying then?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> were you carrying then?


no man im clean unless u look at bloods lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> were you carrying then?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no man im clean unless u look at bloods lol


well if ya werent carrying why bother booting it? or was the motor not legal?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well if ya werent carrying why bother booting it? or was the motor not legal?


i was over the limit mate shamed to say


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey relax a question for ya ... tayto or king ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> i was over the limit mate shamed to say


ahh ok, just thought you were booting it for no reason lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ahh ok, just thought you were booting it for no reason lol


went for long lunch shared bottle of wine, played pool over 2 hours and drank 2 pints of cider, another glass of red wine...nothing to fuk with the drifting skills but an arse tingler if stopped


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

man...ive got a clean record and licence, my mrs tries to fuk up this reality on a mad one, omfg ive got my hands full here, and no i would never drive a vehicle pissed. I had no intention of driving home and had prebooked a taxi but shit got real and i had to step up cos she was kicking off b4 this ffs, and i was very sober all of a sudden. omg i need a break lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

You sound like you need a drink.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You sound like you need a drink.


i honestly feel so sober i can smell the alcohol on my own breath lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

She probably just panicked man your fucking lucky zeddd as long ad they didnt grt the registration


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

shit day all round methinks lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

man u so rite i lashed some coin today which makes it more of a pisser tbh, oh well women ffs madheads


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks relax no bother if they have they can come round when ive got a glass o wine in my hand


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> man u so rite i lashed some coin today which makes it more of a pisser tbh, oh well women ffs madheads


at least you have money lol, you could be in my boat lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

ok heres my 101 of cops flashing u to stop cos of ya driving and there oncoming and gonna make a 180 and chase ur arse, exactly what happened today lol, make as many turns as u can and head for an estate or busy domestic type road, as long as u dont see em in ur rearview park up and stroll the fuk on lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> at least you have money lol, you could be in my boat lol[/QUOTE dont really have "money" sae its all rent bills food school etc nevr go out cos of kids etc but what comes in goes out like with everyone yano its a fukin grind this fake 3 d reality but what can ya do man lol?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dude i asked a simple irish q no diff flavs...... just tayto or king


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2014)

Pints of gin and tonic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Dude i asked a simple irish q no diff flavs...... just tayto or king


tayto! wtf thought it was a rhetorical question.

http://www.irishcentral.com/opinion/others/celebrating-the-irishman-who-burned-the-white-house-128182783-238099681.htmll


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> tayto! wtf thought it was a rhetorical question.
> 
> http://www.irishcentral.com/opinion/others/celebrating-the-irishman-who-burned-the-white-house-128182783-238099681.htmll


Nope was just havin an aul argument in pub ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Always tayto..down south anyways


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

It's cool in here I like picturing you guys saying the things you post in like heavy British isles accents knockin back pints n shit hahaha to fuckin cool


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Well 3 are irish, gary is scottish n rimmers welsh


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow that's the coolest pile a accents for me to mentally sort out but I'm gonna try to do it this is gonna rock!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well 3 are irish, gary is scottish n rimmers welsh


Actually im a semi-displaced scot lol, only the last 2 generations of my family that have lived in england lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Actually im a semi-displaced scot lol, only the last 2 generations of my family that have lived in england lol


ah lads its All coming out now!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Wow that's the coolest pile a accents for me to mentally sort out but I'm gonna try to do it this is gonna rock!


youve obviously not heard the northern irish accent or my southern inbred farmer accent lol dont get me started on the scottish!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Yo zedd

Keep it discreet ta dodge the heat 
-random crazed crackhead

(Los Angeles n all)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

Its his missus fault lol its called hysteria for a rason...bitches be crazy


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

The wife's welsh am familiar with scots (seen trainspotting)


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

thank you iron eyes, tbh i have a great admiration for your founding fathers and their bill of rights,,,wtf happened man? i mean obama ffs????


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

whats the best weed vendor on the dn?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah I ALLWAYS git you isles folks high when I meet you here it's fun to kick it smoke n drink with you folks


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thank you iron eyes, tbh i have a great admiration for your founding fathers and their bill of rights,,,wtf happened man? i mean obama ffs????


If I spoke I would seem evil


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

We're on the same page


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> If I spoke I would seem evil


youve come to the rivht place. Speak your mind...we never judge, only question...wdll we silently judge


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

cummon man speak this is the uk thread...queens a cunt etc....?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> We're on the same page


6880


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> So here's a sociologist speech I heard an old black drunk guy give once when confronted with the apparent criminality of black culture
> 
> "The start of the problem was slavery shifty businessmen with ships they go to Africa and they make trades with the locals for prisoners of war and criminals so then you pack all of the soldiers and criminals in the bottom of the boat in inhumane conditions (due to desired profit margin) and you transport them across the sea so then some percentage of them dies off this is called natural selection so basically we the White man induced natural selection among already combat capable and criminally proven group so now we have some percentage usually somewhere between the 80s and 90s of healthy strong criminal stock released into the country into again inhumane conditions now add a couple hundred years of selective breeding in the interests of getting a lot of work done you let the big buff men get laid don't you you don't want skinny unmuscled babies and of course the ladies you let predominately do the mothering are the big wide hippd functional for many birthings so now if you add natural selection plus breeding plus previously criminal combatants I mean we're talking White man's mistake accidental criminal Spartans on a conceptual basis furthermore the love of big booty and big women the white man gave them bred right into them Long with of course the athleticism to do with selectively breeding only your buffest most functional hardest working men"
> 
> A lot to think about historically true it's all whiteys fault


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> The wife's welsh am familiar with scots (seen trainspotting)


yup that pretty muvh sums up all that is scottish...trainspotting


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm Norwegian and Armenian thus universally hated myself(or we at least deserve it)


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Sum it up r wut


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

See I'd typed it all once already


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

its known black ppl were breed for labour,black males produce more testosterone to us crackers but live shorter lives as racist as it 
Sounds
youre right the black dudes right but its not a good thing lets just say intelligence wasnt exactly a sought after attribute when it came to beasts xof burden...which they essentially were.

boom science bombs be dropping


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Right? Big fat pushy women men buff n as you said why breed towards intellect


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

How's the danky out there what kinda thc/cbd percentages you breeding?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

And regarding Obama our country's fulla pussy liberals


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> its known black ppl were breed for labour,black males produce more testosterone to us crackers but live shorter lives as racist as it
> Sounds
> youre right the black dudes right but its not a good thing lets just say intelligence wasnt exactly a sought after attribute when it came to beasts xof burden...which they essentially were.
> 
> boom science bombs be dropping


interesting point you make about the importance of the only quantifiable and arguably the most relevant scientific measurement ofhuman potential which is arguably IQ ,...leaves no doubt in anyones mind that there are between 1 and two deltas between the races lol


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Anybody read Terry Pratchett?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Old drunk black dude is the most anti black people racist I ever met

An Uncle ruckas if you know who he is


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not exactly racist just studyd too much sociology to not understand the difference's between sociological groupings

Many whiteys are nigs without said process as an excuse

And there's black folks who are the furthest possible thing from nigs despite the process


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

How many white girls get arse raped trying to prove to themselves they're not racist by dating a black scumbag because they mistake the aversion to scumbag as racism?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

^^^^lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

its just the culture mate, b4 i knew what i now know, i went to travel backpacking thru eastern central africa, i had some idea of helping africans so worked in a village in eastern uganda for a bit but got frustrated at their reliance on aid and their resistance to education, then i wised up, im no ignorant racist, ive lived it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well just chopped the dog down, left it 11 weeks but looked about 7, during trimming I noticed the fucker had self pollinated, I pulled a cpl of seeds out as I was trimming and seen spots that had more, fuck I knew dog had a hermie trait but fuck me, that explains why it looked the way it did and possibly the lack of smell, gonna need to shift this cheap, not what I wanted


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just chopped the dog down, left it 11 weeks but looked about 7, during trimming I noticed the fucker had self pollinated, I pulled a cpl of seeds out as I was trimming and seen spots that had more, fuck I knew dog had a hermie trait but fuck me, that explains why it looked the way it did and possibly the lack of smell, gonna need to shift this cheap, not what I wanted


not good gb i got one that dont want to finish at 10 weeks, so hopin for banging weed sinsemillia


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not good gb i got one that dont want to finish at 10 weeks, so hopin for banging weed sinsemillia


Hope urs turns out better than mine, it has no smell whatsoever and must have at least 30 seeds throughout what I estimate will dry down to about 5 oz,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

most stable weed ive grown is the psycho and the zlh, others have selfied but not these


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2014)

oh yeah the lem did slightly soz but only the once


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)

The little exo cut I ran 12/12 from rooting and fed only tap water, left it 10 weeks from first sign of pistils, smells fuckimg amazing, chopped this little beaut along with the dog 2nite, will be lucky to get a Q dry from it but it will be some banging smoke,


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha ffs(as you say)zeddd Whata image YOU in Africa HELPING hhehe I need a drink n my fiddle ima jam the promontory from last a tha Mohicans n drink me some shine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 24, 2014)

My Zlh and Psycho, coming on nicely under the cfl, now the tent is empty they will be going in there under a 400hps to themselves to veg and flower, cos I aint using a 600 for just the 2 plants,


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

I love corn liquor...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 24, 2014)

yeh i agree teh ZLH is mad for tight nodes, specially if u supercrop her, shi,t been getting into hat supercropping and to say im impressed is a understatement.

 my psy is like a bush in flower like nrly filled teh whole tent, the 12-12 seedling is about 3-4 weeks out and swelling like mad

good night.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its just the culture mate, b4 i knew what i now know, i went to travel backpacking thru eastern central africa, i had some idea of helping africans so worked in a village in eastern uganda for a bit but got frustrated at their reliance on aid and their resistance to education, then i wised up, im no ignorant racist, ive lived it


Was homeless in Los Angeles since 14 learned similar lesson


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

lived in Los Angeles in 80s/90s


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2014)

Well it was nice knowin yas lads ha  British Ebola victim being flown back to Britain via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1636129


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Hahahaha that yank got cured thanks to blood transfusion...goodluck givejng everh one that contracts it a transfusion....who wants some of my o-? 100e a ml lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I love corn liquor...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

lol i was like that with the BP, 9/10 i had were all diesel or kush tasting but there was 1 tiny little one thats straight up blackcurrant menthol taste so thats the 1 im revegging lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Im gonna clone em all just for practice sake but will keep the best for next run b4 I pack up till we fucking move! Houses are gone up again now average rents 800 a month...gotta love ireland


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2014)

yal have to email in to the site relax man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sound don emailed em [email protected] if I get more then 10 ill send u a 4 or something if I dont get a keeper from this lot


lol it lay have to be after xmas as gotta run down some of the strains ive got an got my cupboard n the veg tent at my mates have gotta both come down for a bit before xmas lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

No worries ill be running dbxl ever run if possible lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

just been down to the shop to get some fags n on the way back i see a 6 chavs fronting up to a mate of mine thats doorman/security at the train station so ive gone over to see if hes ok n needs a hand n as soon as they see both of us standing there bout to give em a lumping they have all just run off lmao, 6 vs 2 n they still pussy out, wouldnt mind but i didnt even open my mouth just stood there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Id find em one by one...cowards!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id find em one by one...cowards!


nah not worth the effort, ill do em if they are in front of me but i aint spending my time n energy going looking for them lol, not too worried anyways as if they had of started they would have come off worse lol, my mate is late 60`s, used to be a middle heavyweight boxer and prob woulda sparked all 6 of em out before id even got me hands out me pockets lmao, just when ya see 6 blokes crowding over a mate you gotta go stand by em aint ya? Its the principle that matters lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

I see you lurking Yorkie






[email protected]:30mins


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2014)

I've just read through nearly 600 posts and that is the most interesting of them all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2014)

Although the sardine updates are keeping me amused.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Ouch yorkie


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Although the sardine updates are keeping me amused.


yeah i really should have a wander down there again at some point see some ppl n see if theres anything new with it all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Fuckin bargain as always with bb wont be needing and beans for a while


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 25, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2014)

Easy lads what a shitty day proper bank holiday weather.....what beans u got laxx?....my haze has gone wild since I flipped her taking over the tent man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Got 20x deep blue x liver...gonna find that cracker I had last run no matter what lol plus the freebies they give...yet to find a seedbank as competitively price. Throw some pics up of the haze man.still no coke if uts not here by the end of the week I call bullshit n get my money back...bless escrow lol



shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads what a shitty day proper bank holiday weather.....what beans u got laxx?....my haze has gone wild since I flipped her taking over the tent man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeh man think I'm gonna get me hands on one if them Jakes dream Gaz sent me one a while back but it was male...that off Gaz was a nice smoke wouldn't mind growing that out.....I'll whack some pics up later just before lights come on bout 8pm....Yeh ubwanna hope that marching powder comes soon but we don't get post on bh's anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Im looking forward to that jakes out of smoke till then tbh lol. Its .25 n mbb n vacuum n no,doors kivked in lol so definitely the sellers fault but fuck it cost me 15 buck so how bad. Ah weve no bank holiday here so maybe thats the delay if it went from holland to england to ireland...maybe lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2014)

Well lads hows things .. fckn shit day ere to pissin all mornin and a train strike to deal with...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2014)

I've still got loads of my charlie left man not touched any since lol...was gonna have a domino last night but chickend out plus the Mrs would have moaned like fuck about it lol.....need to get some more hash as well the Indians round here love it man they've had it all off me at a tenner a gram


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've still got loads of my charlie left man not touched any since lol...was gonna have a domino last night but chickend out plus the Mrs would have moaned like fuck about it lol.....need to get some more hash as well the Indians round here love it man they've had it all off me at a tenner a gram


ah u sly devil you lol since ur missua does coke save jt for some night shes up for it n fuck like porn star...for once lol yeah ive the money in my agora account but I really need to start this tolerance break haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hows things .. fckn shit day ere to pissin all mornin and a train strike to deal with...


yeah not even that cold either but my tents a steady 24c so im not too bothered hoping it cools down the next few weeks got my 600w to crack on in bout 2-3 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon all,
> Hg & Relax thats the fairies flown, fucking relax and his 3rd world country cost me 4 times as much as the others, prick lol,
> Should be there in a day or 2, went 1st class


isnt it fucking crazg them charges! Fucking irwland man lol to transfer money to a member on here it would of cost me like 18e in charges !remember the Fucking post charges on those nutes I sent to ice. Thanks anyways man mucho appreciated.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 25, 2014)

Greetings from the US of A


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2014)

thats me for tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got back from me mates shared a domino with him lol both of us getting down in his kitchen fuck it bank holiday shit weather = take drugs.....looks good that does ice seen clip for it the other neet


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cheers gaz, should be home thurs so let u know then m8


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 25, 2014)

lier, u have no mates


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lier, u have no mates


Ahh ffs, you've really hurt my feelings now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

U deleting posts noe hydro? I had a witty responce in reference to your mother knowing the score


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U deleting posts noe hydro? I had a witty responce in reference to your mother knowing the score


No m8, def not me, I don't delete posts. That's for fags that ain't got the balls to stick by what they have written......hit me with ur witty response lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

I bluffed  lol cant remember the fucker now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

Check out the vac imma get


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2014)

Nit much to look at like but 7 days in now last 2 pics are the haze


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nit much to look at like but 7 days in now last 2 pics are the haze


nah man never get sick of pics unless its ice killing plants...even then its still kinda fun


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.digikey.ie/product-highlights/en/moisture-barrier-bag-drishield-series/52576 
Cheapest mbb ive found so far


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 25, 2014)

Aye don't look bad that lax and seal em with the Mrs hair straightners lol works a treat man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye don't look bad that lax and seal em with the Mrs hair straightners lol works a treat man


Haha well ive a few ordered alread to see how they go but that vac sealer ill be getting will do the job nicely, comes with A 2 yr warrenty n u can manually vac it so buds dont get crushed even gonna get a few of these oxygen obsorbers for good measure...not thats mother fucking packaging!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 25, 2014)

Some Dog hanging to dry


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Check out the vac imma get


is nice n the reviews of it sound pretty good, but they burn out real quick with heavy use.

if ya gonna pay that, why not a lil more for this! lol

 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vacuum-Sealer-Packaging-Machine-Sealing/dp/B009KO70JG


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks pretty slick sambo, was the reviews that had me sold n 2yr warrentys always a bonus n id genuinely be using it for cooking aswell...fuvk it ill read up on the one u reccomended a lil more...sound for the link.



sambo020482 said:


> is nice n the reviews of it sound pretty good, but they burn out real quick with heavy use.
> 
> if ya gonna pay that, why not a lil more for this! lolwhens ur first day at work? Ive a jobs club thing today...yay
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Some Dog hanging to dry
> View attachment 3238188





Garybhoy11 said:


> Some Dog hanging to dry
> View attachment 3238188


nigga, imma call PETA on ur dog hanging ass!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

Any of you lot heard of this DN site?

http://www.coindesk.com/black-market-cannabis-road-hacked-loses-100000-bitcoin/


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

Fuck me quiet in here, you lot gone out n got jobs or some shit? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Shhhh, they're listening


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Fucking had my fill of this small fuvking pomeranian,fuckers love to bark! no dog should be this fucking small!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

Has everyone been banned or summat? very rare to get a whole day on here with only 2 ppl saying anything lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2014)

a few have been contacted in order to refrain


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2014)

Not surprising no fuckers in here we all got the boot the other day......

Ice Skype 

Zedd inbox


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> a few have been contacted in order to refrain


Refrain from what exactly??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Refrain from what exactly??


being awesome


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2014)

Just halfway thru a big fat exo joint feel smashed already man lol .....take it ya sniff hasn't landed yet lax? I need to order some more hash folk are loving the old school squidge, its like rocking horse shit round ere


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking had my fill of this small fuvking pomeranian,fuckers love to bark! no dog should be this fucking small!


Exactly my feelings as well mate, if u want a small dog get a fucking cat !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Still no coke lol...wankers! Once my coke arrives I'll order another half of the paki to tie me over awhile


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2014)

Cunts lol Yeh that paki is a lovely smoke but so is that charas off blossom im gonna order a load of that next I think still got half oz of paki but I aint sellin that


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

Day 2, week 3,still no fairy, bulb or ducting......all very quiet.........suspect alien involvement!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2014)

Very strange indeed mate that would be doin my head in man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Day 2, week 3,still no fairy, bulb or ducting......all very quiet.........suspect alien involvement!


Fuck ET ! Thieving fucker


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

HHow's blossoms packaging? Any other hash retailers you recommend on packaging? theirs a new Irish lad I might have to try but it's 42e for an 8th...cheap by Irish standards but fuck data!QUOTE="shawnybizzle, post: 10832940, member: 478539"]Cunts lol Yeh that paki is a lovely smoke but so is that charas off blossom im gonna order a load of that next I think still got half oz of paki but I aint sellin that[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Day 2, week 3,still no fairy, bulb or ducting......all very quiet.........suspect alien involvement!


Yeah here I am batching about my shit being 9 odd days late n there u are missing 3 packages...bet they got passed off with all your complaining lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2014)

Blossom,euro and dutchmagic are all bang on packaging blossoms was very good no mbb stuff but v good and a real nice smoke pretty similar to the paki my next orders gonna be off him 50g i rekon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone mine chattin a few weeks ago about the yanks teaching their kids to shoot guns?? A 9 year old girl has just shot her instructor in the head lol......guess that's what happens when u teach 9 year olds to shoot guns ffs lol


----------



## jayme001 (Aug 26, 2014)

hi all. 
i used to grow a couple of years ago and have wanted to start again. 
Was talking the other day to a mate who said times have changed and it used to be a caution if you was caught with anything up to 7 plants. Now they will arrest you prosecute you and tell your work qeven if you have 3 plants.
Surely the police have better things to do?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

jayme001 said:


> hi all.
> i used to grow a couple of years ago and have wanted to start again.
> Was talking the other day to a mate who said times have changed and it used to be a caution if you was caught with anything up to 7 plants. Now they will arrest you prosecute you and tell your work qeven if you have 3 plants.
> Surely the police have better things to do?


They only tell your employer normally if you are in a reserved occupation if i remember correctly


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

was gonna send something your way end of wk sae maybe beginning of next, if i send it recorded you reckon that will get to you? it has to shorely if recorded?

first day back to work today in near 10yrs lol went alrite i spose, gonna go 2mora at least so wasnt a total fail lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone mine chattin a few weeks ago about the yanks teaching their kids to shoot guns?? A 9 year old girl has just shot her instructor in the head lol......guess that's what happens when u teach 9 year olds to shoot guns ffs lol


Hahahaha I shared the shit out of that post on Facebook, fucking hilarious


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> was gonna send something your way end of wk sae maybe beginning of next, if i send it recorded you reckon that will get to you? it has to shorely if recorded?
> 
> first day back to work today in near 10yrs lol went alrite i spose, gonna go 2mora at least so wasnt a total fail lol


Congratulations you're now a number lol nah man fair fucks must of been a daunting experience walking through those doors after so long out of the work force


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Congratulations you're now a number lol nah man fair fucks must of been a daunting experience walking through those doors after so long out of the work force


it was mate, i thought i would have to sit in the corner with the not worked in 10yr dunce hat on all day lol but wasnt too bad, think i just been a lazy cunt for 10yr i shit more braincells than most of em have lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> was gonna send something your way end of wk sae maybe beginning of next, if i send it recorded you reckon that will get to you? it has to shorely if recorded?
> 
> first day back to work today in near 10yrs lol went alrite i spose, gonna go 2mora at least so wasnt a total fail lol


?? do tell lol, if anything mate id get it sent to my mates house until these other 3 either turn up or i find out where the fuck they have gone so let me know n ill get his name put on it so he can go claim it from post office if needed as i aint got any id with his address on it lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ?? do tell lol, if anything mate id get it sent to my mates house until these other 3 either turn up or i find out where the fuck they have gone so let me know n ill get his name put on it so he can go claim it from post office if needed as i aint got any id with his address on it lol


just some smoke that i promised for that clone sae, just a henry or so of exo mate i just wont you to actually get it n not the posty, so il send recorded.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> it was mate, i thought i would have to sit in the corner with the not worked in 10yr dunce hat on all day lol but wasnt too bad, think i just been a lazy cunt for 10yr i shit more braincells than most of em have lol


Yeah you'll get promoted in no time my last job I was an area manager n started at the tills lol once ur not retarded you can actually make a good living buuut you put in the hours  I was doing 70+ hours


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha ten years and back on the grind lol must of felt proper weird man....most probz a good job u ain't got them yet or you would be blobbin it haha


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha ten years and back on the grind lol must of felt proper weird man....most probz a good job u ain't got them yet or you would be blobbin it haha


you know that bizz! i would have had at least 4 this morning to calm the nerves lol

put me down for another 100 pls n a couple more thingys if still available, will sort that out thurs/fri mate.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 26, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> just some smoke that i promised for that clone sae, just a henry or so of exo mate i just wont you to actually get it n not the posty, so il send recorded.


oh cheers mate much appreciated, let me knw when ya wanna do it n ill give ya me mates details n let him know its coming


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well done on the job sambo, at least u actually wanna go back again after ur 1st day,


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well done on the job sambo, at least u actually wanna go back again after ur 1st day,


thats what i thought mate, cause if shit i already told the missus ill be home for lunch lol but tbh think ill stick it and get something on me cv n go from there, along with the extra not so legal going ons.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> thats what i thought mate, cause if shit i already told the missus ill be home for lunch lol but tbh think ill stick it and get something on me cv n go from there, along with the extra not so legal going ons.


Aye stick at it m8, if anything it'll do ur liver a lotta good....gives u summit to do, I couldn't be without my work


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye stick at it m8, if anything it'll do ur liver a lotta good....gives u summit to do, I couldn't be without my work


yeah im gonna hg, like ya say is something to do and they pay ya for sitting on ya arse all day min wage or not carnt complain.

that man u score lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've a m8 works in a bookies, don't see him that often but he started working behind the desk and now he's a guy that makes up bets and shit, like puts together the specials and stuff,gets well paid too, cunt was always into his betting tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah im gonna hg, like ya say is something to do and they pay ya for sitting on ya arse all day min wage or not carnt complain.
> 
> that man u score lmao


Shocking, fucking shockin m8....


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Shocking, fucking shockin m8....


the owner of this bookies im working for is a man u fan, its one of the big chains like but cause im also local to the other team they have shit loads of specials on the game, i bet they lost shitloads tonight!!! was 7-1 just for the win!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bad result for the celts tonight an all garybhoy ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bad result for the celts tonight an all garybhoy ...


I dont wanna talk about it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I dont wanna talk about it lol


Wank night all round m8, 2 shit results.....I'm stayin in a travel lodge and thought I'd brighten things up and go get mesel some beers......don't start till 10 tomoro so happy days, blast a few j's out the window lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2014)

the spirit of howard webb lives on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Veg porn u pedos...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2014)

Kind of on topic ish... Saw this n thought of yorkie ass clappin away haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol...View attachment 3239538


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol...View attachment 3239538


I don't understand. I thought everyone on twitter was retarded.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

And you'd be right tiptop lol was watching the Lizard lads (took down the PlayStation network n xbox) n then that dribbling eejit starts talking complete n utter jibberish...reminded me of one of the lads in here


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd seen that those networks got taken down, amused me greatly, but was more amused when i saw the story claiming that it was very possible it was the Islamist State making a point of until we stop bombing them we can't play computer games or some utter bollocks. If the news cant get us drooling to bomb the shit out of iraq, again, then maybe they can appeal to our emotions via disrupting our video games


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

They also diverted sonys presidents plane claiming there was a bomb on board haha


http://mobile.extremetech.com/latest/221889-hackers-take-down-psn-with-ddos-and-sony-presidents-plane-with-a-bomb-threat?origref=https://www.google.ie/


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, bloody hilarious  I think it is a sign of just how fucked up present systems are, and how badly governments are failing at their job, when you can just log into a website and one sentence later cause a plane to divert and most likely military jets scramble. Makes you wonder who is really in control if all that can be achieved with one little word on a website.

In other news, i'm sat laughing my ass off at the years of trauma to come for that 9 year old girl who shot dead her gun instructor because the parents somehow felt it sensible to have her taught how to use an UZI. Hopefully those parents receive untold piles of shit for being such worthless people. But remember, guns don't kill people, people do. Their 9yr old girl is a bonafide killer, and she did it, not the gun


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

Something to wake you lot up a bit lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, bloody hilarious  I think it is a sign of just how fucked up present systems are, and how badly governments are failing at their job, when you can just log into a website and one sentence later cause a plane to divert and most likely military jets scramble. Makes you wonder who is really in control if all that can be achieved with one little word on a website.


quick question since you are on one of your very rare visits here......what part of the big smoke is it you n kuroi hang out? n/s/e/w?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2014)

Check your PM/conversation thingy Sae. 

And havn't listened to slipknot in ages and ages. I've by no means come to dislike metal, it still kicks ass, it' just been a very long time since i was in the mindset for that kind of music. Lifes pretty good for me at present so my music reflects that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Check your PM/conversation thingy Sae.
> 
> And havn't listened to slipknot in ages and ages. I've by no means come to dislike metal, it still kicks ass, it' just been a very long time since i was in the mindset for that kind of music. Lifes pretty good for me at present so my music reflects that.


lol i know what you mean but slightly different for me, i like just whacking it on my headphones n going for a blast on a motorbike round the country lanes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Pfft, slipknot alright but nothing beats a Lil trash metal...


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=640890102669167


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

cant understand all the fuss about teaching kids to shoot uzis, horseriding is more dangerous


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cant understand all the fuss about teaching kids to shoot uzis, horseriding is more dangerous


So when was the last time you say a horse kill someone from 25yards? lol only joking


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

this is more like it lol, fukin ice bucket my arse


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

Are you reaadyyyyyyyy

Easy lads how do? Most of me cuts have rooted now and I ain't got any soil ffs need to get to the grow shop 2morra


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2014)

The whole ice bucket thing pisses me off. The awareness has been raised, now it's just people trying to be cool like everyone else. At least it's free though, unlike the scam that is awareness wristbands etc.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> The whole ice bucket thing pisses me off. The awareness has been raised, now it's just people trying to be cool like everyone else. At least it's free though, unlike the scam that is awareness wristbands etc.


lol as far as im aware the whole point of doing it is that you donate as well as doing the ice bucket


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

Didn't a woman die from a broken neck from doin that stupid fuckin challenge? Must of been a 50-70 litre bucket landed on her head from about 8 foot silly cunt couldn't hold it


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

yeah if its the same video i watched its hilarious, natural selection playing out in front of us in real time lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

Lmao you nasty fucker....but true


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

link pls


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 27, 2014)

http://theync.com/springfieldpervert/ice-buckethead-challenge-fail.htm


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao you nasty fucker....but true


nothing nasty about it, if youre gonna be stupid enough to stand directly underneath something weighing 15-20st with your average moron the only thing holding it then you deserve the fucking broken neck


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> http://theync.com/springfieldpervert/ice-buckethead-challenge-fail.htm


oh thats not the one i saw


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

Was a load a bollocks anyway she's fine lol....there is a few funny ones the fails are always funny tho ain't they


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Fucking nephew called me out on that fucking thing! Still not done it but he's a fucking kid so im gonna have to.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

Wear the slippers and do your dance and tune with it haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Loool I'll do something silly...this is the only time in my life that I regret not having a speedo lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeh I bet the 'S' has fell off yours lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

be funny to see tha puff talk to u like that for real sae, prob a paedo dunno what to do now the park and pool are shut lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> haha you little bitch doubt you could even order a takeaway let alone order me about ya melt


@zedd she's acting up again!! HANDLE your bitch!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @zedd she's acting up again!! HANDLE your bitch!


Only 1 bitch round here ya little queen


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Only 1 bitch round here ya little queen


Lmao!!u lame ducks it wouldn't surprise me if half you ducks fight for isis!!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

lol no one speaks worse about my mother than me mate fill ya boots i ll agree with ya, but u r a homo rite....like a real one...yeah?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

isis u brainwashed mutherfukker lool not here mate we laughing at u now isis lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao!!View attachment 3239967u lame ducks it wouldn't surprise me if half you ducks fight for isis!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


tttuuuuuune. ddidn't the bacist die recently?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2014)

"his guy friends", you sir are a queer....guy....ffs, sound like cliff the paedo richard


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> isis u brainwashed mutherfukker lool not here mate we laughing at u now isis lol


http://www.newsweek.com/twice-many-british-muslims-fighting-isis-armed-forces-265865


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> "his guy friends", you sir are a queer....guy....ffs, sound like cliff the paedo richard





zeddd said:


> be funny to see tha puff talk to u like that for real sae, prob a paedo dunno what to do now the park and pool are shut lol





zeddd said:


> lol no one speaks worse about my mother than me mate fill ya boots i ll agree with ya, but u r a homo rite....like a real one...yeah?





zeddd said:


> ...brainwashed mutherfukker.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

@shawny n gary, something you 2 might like

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/something-from-nothing-the-art-of-rap/4od


----------



## Kool MJ (Aug 27, 2014)

Tr


IRON-EYES said:


> First off you're sporting some scumbag Nazi as your avatar picture. you know what I do to those?
> 
> I have yet to bomb any children in my life
> Never paid taxes so haven't helped the army do so either
> If you paid attention to the messages I put down I basically expressed everything you just said trying to seem cool I barly heard bout all the dannyboy drama and love yer literature and kickass breakfasts thought I'd say so. Your reaction is so reminiscent of black peoples problems with white people(ironic considering the avatar) in my country they act like the fault that the deeds of the past are the faults of the every individual and it's just not true also we obviously failed democracy because none of us have a say in anything anymore over here don't be so frustrated sorry the other Americans are dicks I don't mean to be a dick I'm just kinda a simple hippie


 punk ass gobbling on uk balls and cock


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought you were dead Michael Jackson?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh joy yet another sock puppet account hardman ffs


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Oh joy yet another sock puppet account hardman ffs


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2014)

http://coverthandcuffkey.com/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

http://theync.com/springfieldpervert/idiot-goes-into-dust-tornado.htm

HUUUUUUGE MAYTE!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

My psycho and zlh cuts, the psy is way ahead,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

My smokables for today,
In the jar its Jakes dream, then Exo, Green crack and psychosis, 

Also a brown bag of dog thats drying


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

How's the green crack? She looks delicious,Is she as dense as she looks?


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 28, 2014)

vac packed to death lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My psycho and zlh cuts, the psy is way ahead,
> View attachment 3240471 View attachment 3240472


U planning on holding onto any of them two gaz? Think I'm goina run them both for a while


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

From what I've seen exo pisses all over psy I've just had to get rid of best part of an oz cuz compared to my exo it had no taste and was pretty shit tbh....got the cut now so I'll see when I eventually flower them


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> From what I've seen exo pisses all over psy I've just had to get rid of best part of an oz cuz compared to my exo it had no taste and was pretty shit tbh....got the cut now so I'll see when I eventually flower them


No taste???? Wasn't grown right then...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

my JTR cut has been a go-to for a few yrs. incredible terps and energizing... mood elevator.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf? Just got a warning direct from the main rollitup account, apparently I have been selling weed through this thread, I apologise for any offence but as u all well know I have not sold any of u anything,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U planning on holding onto any of them two gaz? Think I'm goina run them both for a while


Yeah gonna hopefully keep the 2 going mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

*rollitupForum AdminStaff Member*
Hi Gary,

It appears from your posts that you are selling bud to other members in the UK thread. We don't allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away seeds, bud, or plants. If you want to discuss these things, trade phone numbers, and don't talk about on our forum.

Thanks,
potroast
AKA potroast ..


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> vac packed to death lol


this fool cldnt stop talking about -pricing- a few clicks back. you ALL talk about trading constantly. .....NEVER reported a single post unless it's spam. 

hmm maybe it's something else that brought attn to this thread, i dunno fellas. lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> this fool cldnt stop talking about -pricing- a few clicks back. you ALL talk about trading constantly. .....NEVER reported a single post unless it's spam.
> 
> hmm maybe it's something else that brought attn to this thread, i dunno fellas. lol


Aye all the little pin dick yanks shoutin there mouth off that's what....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Did our fairy posts get deleted?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye all the little pin dick yanks shoutin there mouth off that's what....


well it may be dimwits w the hate talk.
just a thought, no offense.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did our fairy posts get deleted?


I never noticed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Man we should all only talk only via pgp on the thread n private will require more effort but it will make the threads view nosedive


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> well it may be dimwits w the hate talk.
> just a thought, no offense.


If they don't like what's said in here then no one has to read it....I don't like Americans so I stay outta their threads....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Things run by yanks...what's uk420 like? Any other threads like this??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Things run by yanks...what's uk420 like? Any other threads like this??


I've never really used any of the other sites relax, be a shame to have to leave this one


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol I got banned off uk420 for mentioning clone trade lmao...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah love this thread we're on here every day...EVERY FUCKING DAY n would be a shame to leave everyone on this threads seeing as we're all on the same wave length.. Propper fucking gang and we keep to ourselves...would be great if the thread was invite only...Not saying I'm leaving but if this keeps us the threada gonna lose alot of members. Fucking ridiculous when u cant even discuss shit on private messages


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

"INVITE ONLY" that's part if the problem you dumbass!

guys there have been numerous reports from your own ppl how they completely avoid this thread b'cuz they can't stand the shit talk from a small clique of 20 or 30 something man boys going-on about being amateur soul sucka bully kids... all while fancying themselves as cool guys. haha

"reality-check" guys^

your flowery language is cool, but the angst hate garbage is pathetically immature and muddying the thread, only the few of you all are the last to know, COMPRENDE? your egos may be misguided but i still have hope for ya!

have a good day, every last lovin one of ya.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 28, 2014)

Alright lads

@ lads, £300 for a server for one year, website fuck all if you know some one who can build it. Keeps the shit away, invite only to website, I know some coke dealers who did this a couple of years ago.

@Zed, I got re-written rental agreement with my own terms and conditions delivered to me today, signed. Thanks for the advice man. I went 7 years in my old place with no rental agreement and left alone...it were growing heaven lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Private???? What's that lol....I know what u mean tho laxx sites gone wank ain't it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Feck it I've just got in and had a line oooohhhh yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I got banned off uk420 for mentioning clone trade lmao...


nuff said lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Took me coke fella to resolution centre on agora, he ain't been online in 10 days so fuck it I'll get my 15 yoyos back lol how bad I suppose once garys SAMPLE arrives I'll order an oz of that paki again to keep me going till chop...gonna flip next week till I heard were getting a supposed heat wave so might flip the week after


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeh get ya money back mate try that of kuklinski it alreet tackle like for the pennies

Fuck the heat wave flip them bitches they only be starting flower anyway shouldn't be a prob mate...think of getting that bud earlier mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Tbf there was some good lads on 420 just the mods are so far up their own arse its unreal man...but some good lads tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

12-12 from seed around week 5 -6 shes been on p 4 days now







my critical+ that wer fucked


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah fuck it you twisted my arm haha I'll flip next week so lol.might order those bugatti but taking em without the missus knowing will be a right challenge... Might be better off with some coke lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

othr veg tent shots, loking fucking ace under 1kMH.
gunna have to flip soon, all supercropped to death and lollipopped, awseom
the orange light is small veg tent and thats the psycosis


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Ice I love busting ur balls but that's a fucking impressive set of pics man,fair fucks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

that 12-12 from seed ther i flipped this big






look how small she is with the small pot lol,

unknowkn genetics i think its beansboys but unsire, eitherway never had a strain foxtail on me at week 5-6



[email protected] said:


> Ice I love busting ur balls but that's a fucking impressive set of pics man,fair fucks


started getting my head back into the game now, all my temps are dialled inw ith my new fan controlelrs witch i couldnt be happier about, guna have to flip that ten soon but gota do sum lsd and zlh cuts first. setup a 3rd tent, 50x50 got a 250mh in ther in a 5" cooltube lol,, new veg with 2 flower tents,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Id fucking kill to run ur setup man, love my 400w in veg must be a right buzz seeing the growth with a 1000w...those nodes must be tight to fuck.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Id fucking kill to run ur setup man, love my 400w in veg must be a right buzz seeing the growth with a 1000w...those nodes must be tight to fuck.


they are mate, thats the supercropping whats done that, and keeping the lights low helps of course but yeh since teh supercropping WOW is al i can say, and again these fan controlelrs im trying out keep my shit 27.8 dead on,


was in morrisons yesterday 8 big pots for 99p, bought a few like, looked ontop walking home with 16 11 litre pots like,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Bout time you threw up some decent pics


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bout time you threw up some decent pics



yeh innit sick of seeing all your shite ones


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah they really blow up after a bit of cropping, what I've done last few weeks of foliar feed em some of my left over coffee rusk, not instant coffee lol but Propper ground coffee from my french press, been using it on the garden n said I'd give it a go n the fucking love it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Posh bastard


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2014)

relax is surrounded with gentlemens gadgets to ease lifes stress, bet u got a trouser press too?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Niggas I know u have a french press zeddd lol its oldschool I hate fucking over priced coffee machines, get me an electronic grinder some beans (online uber cheap n awesome selection) n a press n bish bash bosh flavour vill especially if you've a bong to top it off..yummmmmy.lllove my coffee don't even use milk or sugar..wanna taste the fucking thing! Theirs a coffee shop I frequent n you get these hipster type bell ends coming in for a nice coffee (big select) then they fuck it up with a ton of sugar n milk! Fucking madness it's like getting a top shelf whiskey n pouring a coke into it!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Love the smell of coffee but don't lie the taste what's that all about then? Its all about the Yorkshire tea for me lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Love the smell of coffee but don't lie the taste what's that all about then? Its all about the Yorkshire tea for me lolol



meh how the fuk wen your not even yorkshire? fucking welsh bahhhh bahhhh


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2014)

From Fb for a laugh

Jose Canaura
Follow · 19 August near Fort Myers, FL, United States


So I was nominated for ALS Ice Bucket Challenge. I'm not going to participate nor will I pay the donation money. With a little bit of research, fairly simple, I found the following. As of 2012, ALSA has directed only 7.71% of its budget to Research. And not only that, 63.63% of their budget for the fiscal year was dedicated to "Other Program Activities" I'm not going to guess what those other programs are, but they sure are not research. And administrative cost? 10.54% and 18.11% for fundraising. What does this mean? That our of the $100 I would give to this organization $7.71 of it would go to research, that's about as much as a test tube costs. Instead of donating and/or surviving off expiate which will account for only 7% research, donate to research based organizations like Angel Funds and so forth. Give it break already, there is no need to waste water and ice just so administration would get better cars and or clothes. Attached proof, but I beg you do your own research first.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Coffee beans are as diverse as cannabis man! I guarantee theirs a coffee you'd love...if bitter isn't your thing try something like blue mountain shits delicious nice n mild


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

[QUOTE IC3M4L3, post: 10839395, member: 416682"]meh how the fuk wen your not even yorkshire? fucking welsh bahhhh bahhhh[/QUOTE]

Lmao yer bell end.....my grandad was a Yorkshireman that's all got....anyway your a fuckin polska


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Mother fuckers test on animals 2 lol


----------



## morrisminority (Aug 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> From Fb for a laugh
> 
> Jose Canaura
> Follow · 19 August near Fort Myers, FL, United States
> ...


Bang on. Sucks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeh that's what it is lax the bitter taste I got a proper sweet tooth so bitter is a serious no no


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE IC3M4L3, post: 10839395, member: 416682"]meh how the fuk wen your not even yorkshire? fucking welsh bahhhh bahhhh


Lmao yer bell end.....my grandad was a Yorkshireman that's all got....anyway your a fuckin polska[/QUOTE]mother fuck, that explains why he's so over grown n his English is so bad loooo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> ..anyway your a fuckin polska


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Hahahahahehe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's what it is lax the bitter taste I got a proper sweet tooth so bitter is a serious no no


theirs some delicious beans to be had. You'd 
probably tried robusta beans. Heavily roasted beans (look blackish) are sweet n if their Arabic their even sweeter


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

im waiting on my dr krippiling incredible bulk and : *1 X DELICIOUS CRITICAL SUPER SILVER HAZE FEMINISED SEED, 2 X SLEESTACK SKUNK REGULAR SEEDS

gunna 12-12 em wen this ones finished*


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2014)

well thing with coffee is u must drink it black no milk or sugar and gravity filtered water....what relax u use tap water lol goodbye antioxidants.....FUK THAT nescaf and powders from a machine with plastic cups u c


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Loool ur fucking worse! yeah I'm working class like that using tap water... Big up da workin class


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh that's what it is lax the bitter taste I got a proper sweet tooth so bitter is a serious no no


when i was in africa i was checking out tea and coffee plantations, ended up on a tea plantation run by a white bloke who became a pal, he was telling me uk was such a good market for him cos pg...means phannings or summin was the dust scraped of the floor after all the good tea had been graded and sold, english like instant tea so dust is what ya get, swept of an african factory floor, coffee on the other hand is treated with great respect and is fuking awesome esp peaberry


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Ain't classy unless you drink your tea with these...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ain't classy unless you drink your tea with these... View attachment 3240709


slippers again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Registered trade mark


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2014)

i see not many of u cure weed, so u get a banging product and jar it for a month, mid cure at 2 weeks its gash smells of nothing worse than when it went in, i remember shawny saying he dont like puttin it in glass jars cos it smelled funny, i rec uncured weed is the way to go cos peeps really dont know cured shit, that said if u let it cure out till it goes frosty then u will not have a better smoke, but patience and look at the buds if they look nuggy they will cure out, esp psycho


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2014)

i see not many of u cure weed, so u get a banging product and jar it for a month, mid cure at 2 weeks its gash smells of nothing worse than when it went in, i remember shawny saying he dont like puttin it in glass jars cos it smelled funny, i rec uncured weed is the way to go cos peeps really dont know cured shit, that said if u let it cure out till it goes frosty then u will not have a better smoke, but patience and look at the buds if they look nuggy they will cure out, esp psycho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Ages ago I'd gotten to over 5000 posts n 2000+ likes n now nearly 1000 posts have been deleted loool yeah u need to cure!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Weed deffo gets better with a good cure fo sho I got some exonthats been in the jar 6 weeks and is pungent as fuck and when ground up its got the texture of muscovado sugar...just been up and fed the ladies with some molasses they're getting tursty girls I tell ye.....did the final lollipop last night so i expect nothin but pure nuggage now


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well lads hows things just after readin thru all the posts from tday .. a lot more talk today but wats with that warning that gar got ??? Are we not on a cannabis growing forum which is already illegal for us folk nva mind anytin else


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ha probably but does he not realize looking out for peeps on here is less worrying than what were actually doing


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

What we're all allegedly doing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well just had a good 10 mins there, was playing online slots and just won 150 quid off a 20 quid deposit I put in, time to withdraw and walk away me thinks,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't do it Gary, keep on rolling man


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just had a good 10 mins there, was playing online slots and just won 150 quid off a 20 quid deposit I put in, time to withdraw and walk away me thinks,


Or try and double it man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Watching zombie land just started film 4


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck off u bunch of encouragers, if I dont walk away now ill play it all away till ive fuck all left and end up depositing more out my bank just to try win some back again,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Answer me this one question Gary...are you a quitter?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

R3takepost: 10839960 said:


> Answer me this one question Gary...are you a quitter?


No but he takes It up the shitter!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck off u bunch of encouragers, if I dont walk away now ill play it all away till ive fuck all left and end up depositing more out my bank just to try win some back again,


Take back half gamble the rest go on do it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/judge-refuses-jail-cancer-victim-4125347


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Answer me this one question Gary...are you a quitter?


Hardly I won about 275 but blew 125 by keeping betting so im happy to walk away with 150 its still 130 better off than I was half an hour ago


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Take back half gamble the rest go on do it


I sorta did that already


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/judge-refuses-jail-cancer-victim-4125347


Fair play the judge ... for once


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> No but he takes It up the shitter!


Only off the wifes big black double ended dildo, that doesnt make me any less of a man..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Think of it as an investment. love that flick ice, nice one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like the workin man's decided to join us


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Woody harrelson hahhaa quality
Did I mention how awsome these fan controllers are? Pmsl


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Bill fucking murry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Smoking a Green psycho crack joint, half a g of green crack and half a g of psychosis ground up and mixed 2gether in a fat J,
When I eventualy get round to breeding I'll do these 2 strains and call it Hulk bud cos that shit smashes you


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 28, 2014)

is like a police state the uk thread nowdays, fuck this shite.... tbh tho kinda brought it upon ourselves the way we have behaved for years n years i blame you lot lmao

times are changing tho, i carnt see it getting back to what it was too many eyes on the thread now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Their fuckin loss rambo was a laugh whilst it lasted..better to burn out then to fade away


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2014)

Just been checking that charas out again gonna try n get some odered on Monday 50g I rekon


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Their fuckin loss rambo was a laugh whilst it lasted..better to burn out then to fade away


deffo there loss, i dont really understand totally how a website makes money but i would think advertising based on how many people use that website per day i.e hits/posts etc and the uk thread has been for years the largest most used thread.

@ bizz 

i told ya that blossom was worth a bash mate, need me meds first but im in for a 100g soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

Just did the ice bucket ting in the fooking storm lol saw a garda stopping a car outside so sae my moment...swimming hat n all


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 28, 2014)

relax you seem to know ya smartphones, what would you choose if given the choice from a lg g3, htc one m-8, sony z1 compact or a samsung s5?

take into account i aint looking for the best cam, and that it would be me first smartphone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2014)

I've the z1 (not the compact) and I fucking love it but I think the Samsung s5 is a fair bit better than the compact. Check out videos on YouTube on comparisons but I'd say Samsung for the win unless you wanna get a z1 or z2. As long as you stay away from apple it's all good.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuck it I need a job, time to start lookin for one this unemployment things great for a week but borning to fuck


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck it I need a job, time to start lookin for one this unemployment things great for a week but borning to fuck


Ahh work can be boring as fuk to ... but i suppose at least it keeps the mind active


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

I just don't wanna be doing as many hours as I'd done, was constantly stressed.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I just don't wanna be doing as many hours as I'd done, was constantly stressed.


Thats 1 thing i dont get from my job ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Fucking sucks balls man n I was always on call. Any issues I had to be there..ANY FUCKING ISSUES! And I assure you ppl always find issues.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning all

found this randomly for you lads with vaporisers

http://thebestvaporizer.blogspot.co.uk/2009/04/best-vaporizer-temperature-for.html?m=1


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

I always started at 185 then 190 then 219....digital all the way!!!


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 29, 2014)

aint used it for a looong time sae, got a da vinci and a volcano, both work well but when your tolerance is high only a joint will do. at least that is the case for me, not always about the effects, i just like smoking.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

interesting.....
http://www.iflscience.com/environment/mystery-death-valleys-sliding-rocks-solved


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> aint used it for a looong time sae, got a da vinci and a volcano, both work well but when your tolerance is high only a joint will do. at least that is the case for me, not always about the effects, i just like smoking.


 yeah im the same, got bongs, pipes etc but still prefer a joint over anything lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 29, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> aint used it for a looong time sae, got a da vinci and a volcano, both work well but when your tolerance is high only a joint will do. at least that is the case for me, not always about the effects, i just like smoking.



il have one then!


fucking been caughig me lungs up recently shile smoking, like i sound like a 90 yr old man whosbeen smoking woodbines for the past 100 yrs, yeh UNFILTRED


lol.

sat wathing dora exploror GANSGTA!


as far as joint n such, we stick to what we know, next generation will be smoking contraptions plugged into ther usb slot on pc and adjusting with a fucking app.

we came up with joints, so thats how it is, old dog new tricks yo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm breaking out my hookah


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeh I'm old school like that nothing quite hits the spot like a good old bifta does....and bongs just make your weed taste bongy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to have a coconut bong with bamboo down pipe and mouth piece...was bang on but went moldy after a few months I lined it with wax and everything but still went green inside


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Danny boy was actually gay!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Danny boy was actually gay!


U only figure this now man ha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah man I had no idea! I stopped reading that thread ages ago n just saw it there lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man I had no idea! I stopped reading that thread ages ago n just saw it there lol


I read it on stonerhaven ... left u a message in that thread


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol is that suppose to be your public key? Don't look right kid


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 29, 2014)

any nice buds ice?, i'll do swapsies, or is that against site rules lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

You want to send me on your god same public key so I can lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Did u get my key when I posted it?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

Just got in from work an finished the old tayta off with a work mate...he was well impresed with it was his 47th bday so gave him a couple of lines lol...now I'm in the mood and got nearly another G to go at and I'm at work 2morra....oh fuck


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2014)

Pm u lax


----------



## zeddd (Aug 29, 2014)

fuk me what a week, got chased by the cops, paid the rent, had a 1hour inspection with everything photoed, mrs..., and now ive made a schoolboy error with my gear ffs, have to say tho some fukin diamonds on this thread thats fersure lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

Eventfull week then lolol better than a boring one tho aye.....looks like more of the zedd is coming out in ya 

Just had a line of budworx gear and boooom Yeh that's the shit can tell the difference big time kuklinski is nice n mellow BW is rocket fuel man..."pinky nail full a shit make ya face numb"


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk me what a week, got chased by the cops, paid the rent, had a 1hour inspection with everything photoed, mrs..., and now ive made a schoolboy error with my gear ffs, have to say tho some fukin diamonds on this thread thats fersure lol


 lol had a very similar week, got stopped n searched yesterday 20seconds after meeting the lad, found out my veg cupboard is gonna be non existent after xmas and just had to spend an hour listening to my missus vibrator buzzing away merrily as it gets chucked around in the washing machine, oh an to top it all of the weed i picked up was shit lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

Did they search u after met the lad? Vibrator buzzing funny shit lol imagine if her mam or dad came round with that going off hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 29, 2014)

nice key relax izzat the 4 series...?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Did they search u after met the lad? Vibrator buzzing funny shit lol imagine if her mam or dad came round with that going off hahaha


yeah he pulled away in his motor n they drove into the road n straight over to me n jumped out n straight away said they were searching me for dealing....they looked pretty stupid 10mins later when they found fuck all on me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't wanna para u up or owt but that sounds pretty dodge to me mails fucked up next min your getting stopped and searched after a meet....sounds like your being watched?? Good job they didn't find anything man.....is there anyone that lives near you like close close that avoids you all the time? Or is that how everyone is?.... theres a lot of eyes about in the sorta place u are ain't they


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Don't wanna para u up or owt but that sounds pretty dodge to me mails fucked up next min your getting stopped and searched after a meet....sounds like your being watched?? Good job they didn't find anything man.....is there anyone that lives near you like close close that avoids you all the time? Or is that how everyone is?.... theres a lot of eyes about in the sorta place u are ain't they


nah nothing like that nothing goes on around my place i walk to the other side of town n shit when doing anything business, just coincidence i reckon, probably just a resident looking out their window being a busybody


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice key relax izzat the 4 series...?


no idea brah all I know is it a 4090bit bit key lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 29, 2014)

that coke never came then relax, why bother paying out for a account then fucking up as early as the samples??? i read the vendor aint even signed in for god knows how many days, very strange.

i got a lovely bit in tonight, dont start till 2pm 2mora n there will be a wake up line if its needed lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> that coke never came then relax, why bother paying out for a account then fucking up as early as the samples??? i read the vendor aint even signed in for god knows how many days, very strange.
> 
> i got a lovely bit in tonight, dont start till 2pm 2mora n there will be a wake up line if its needed lol


Not like u to leave a bit for the morning.....greedy cunt lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 29, 2014)

Naughty naughty haha gotta be done mate can't beat a bit a marchin powder now and again....I got a little bit left don't know whether to cane it or save for another day.....Yeh might take it to work instead lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

yyeah n my bb order came from Holland El pronto lol errs could be anything really..all I know is I got stoned today n I fooking missed it lol Propper stoned lol tolerance wad nicely down 


sambo020482 said:


> that coke never came then relax, why bother paying out for a account then fucking up as early as the samples??? i read the vendor aint even signed in for god knows how many days, very strange.
> 
> i got a lovely bit in tonight, dont start till 2pm 2mora n there will be a wake up line if its needed lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah im the same, got bongs, pipes etc but still prefer a joint over anything lol


Quite. I got fed to make me a pipe, I bought a roor bongs, I bought a mflb, I bought a volcano. As someone whos history of cannabis is via spliffs, these other methods work, but are just not the same. I dont use my shit, but I don't sell it, its all a safe investment for that worst resort situation financially speaking.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

rare volcano vape as respite.. many a spliff. smoking brand papers. the silver pkg. masterkings 33/pk. natural gumdrop spain


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 29, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> rare volcano vape as respite.. many a spliff. smoking brand papers. the silver pkg. masterkings 33/pk. natural gumdrop spain


And what the fuck would u know....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

I've him on ignore so thought u were taking the piss out of tiptop lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've him on ignore so thought u were taking the piss out of tiptop lol


me too lmao


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And what the fuck would u know....


it's kool gettin you guyez approval an all..


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 29, 2014)

how old are you then abe? what part of the us you from?

you seem to thrive on abuse so, thought id be nice lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's very nice small.savage bag appeal


that the jakes dream u smoking there mate? gboy smashed it with that one imo hats off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

HHe really did lol fair fucks Gary that's very, very tasty 2 very pleased man.even down to packaging....[
QUOTE]="sambo020482, post: 10842897, member: 106815"]that the jakes dream u smoking there mate? gboy smashed it with that one imo hats off.[/QUOTE]...you smelly Scotland wank


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> HHe really did lol fair fucks Gary that's very, very tasty 2 very pleased man.even down to packaging....[
> QUOTE]="sambo020482, post: 10842897, member: 106815"]that the jakes dream u smoking there mate? gboy smashed it with that one imo hats off.


i aint the quote police or nowt mate but thats all over the fucking place sort it out...... lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> that the jakes dream u smoking there mate? gboy smashed it with that one imo hats off.


Everyones has been loving that jakes, I ended up getting rid of most of it and only keeping a Q for myself, think im gonna msg bb and see if they have any of the seeds left in stock cause they never advertise them on the bb website


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Everyones has been loving that jakes, I ended up getting rid of most of it and only keeping a Q for myself, think im gonna msg bb and see if they have any of the seeds left in stock cause they never advertise them on the bb website


only thing wrong with mine mate was the scot sized sample lmao

still fucking lovely tho, n credit given where its due n all that, u not working tonight then gboy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> HHe really did lol fair fucks Gary that's very, very tasty 2 very pleased man.even down to packaging....[
> QUOTE]="sambo020482, post: 10842897, member: 106815"]that the jakes dream u smoking there mate? gboy smashed it with that one imo hats off.


...you smelly Scotland wank[/QUOTE]
I'll takes that as a compliment ya irish eurotrash gimp slipper loving cum sack,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> only thing wrong with mine mate was the scot sized sample lmao
> 
> still fucking lovely tho, n credit given where its due n all that, u not working tonight then gboy?


Lol u got the biggest of everyone mate just under an 8th,
No mate im off work for a cpl days not back till nxt week


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2014)

What would I know as a lowly 8000 post member  just an ignorant know it all bastard.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

And a modest one at that tiptop


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

Evening ttt hows things man,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> only thing wrong with mine mate was the scot sized sample lmao
> 
> still fucking lovely tho, n credit given where its due n all that, u not working tonight then gboy?


I thought my sample was quite generous, was a nice bit of weed but I just didn't think it had the flavour, think Gary says that himself, smelt lovely tho and done the trick


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I thought my sample was quite generous, was a nice bit of weed but I just didn't think it had the flavour, think Gary says that himself, smelt lovely tho and done the trick


thats where tastes n personal preferences come into play mate, thought the opposite with exactly the same weed lol

imo that was super tastey, but just so stinky you was expecting that bit more plus it tasted alot different than the smell, but alot of strains do.

what are the genetics to the jakes dream gboy?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Nah I liked the taste I'd seen that mentioned alright but liked it. I'll vape the rest of the taster tomorrow n snob it up a bit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I thought my sample was quite generous, was a nice bit of weed but I just didn't think it had the flavour, think Gary says that himself, smelt lovely tho and done the trick


Yeah I did say that I thought it smelt a lot better than it tasted, got u stoned but could have tasted better but as sambo said the other day the smell was that strong it made u expect more from the taste that just wasnt there


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> thats where tastes n personal preferences come into play mate, thought the opposite with exactly the same weed lol
> 
> imo that was super tastey, but just so stinky you was expecting that bit more plus it tasted alot different than the smell, but alot of strains do.
> 
> what are the genetics to the jakes dream gboy?


Ur definitely right m8, ye notice that with different weeds, some think they taste a lot better than others,, all personal preference I suppose


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> how old are you then abe? what part of the us you from?
> 
> you seem to thrive, thought id be nice lol


Hi anthanks sambo020482
appreciate the gesture. have a good eve


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> what are the genetics to the jakes dream gboy?


It was freebies I got from BB last year, it was a cross of they're Deep blue & Engineers dream


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

You definitely wouldn't struggle to sell it lol how much did you get off her Gary?​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

Definitely drop em an email Gary they sorted me out with the dbxl n they weren't listed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You definitely wouldn't struggle to sell it lol how much did you get off her Gary?​


I got just over 5 oz dry mate


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok, here's a video for all my new friends here in the 
uk thread...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

My first attempt at cloning was a success. I'd given up tbh n pulled em out to have a look n they had little roots lol woop woop so I'm going to take a few cuts next week


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

I hate you Abe but you've great taste in music man lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening ttt hows things man,


All good. Looking forward to moving. Other then that just wondering what has been deleted on this forum. Most of my posts are in this forum, ivr just had 10000 posts deleted. Where from.. Place has gone to shit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> All good. Looking forward to moving. Other then that just wondering what has been deleted on this forum. Most of my posts are in this forum, ivr just had 10000 posts deleted. Where from.. Place has gone to shit


Yeah I've lost a shit load n n even more likes.... Madness,like someone's reading back.. Oh oooouuuut tin foil hats lads


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

_Loving Banksy s new stuff lol gGonna order off that Irish vendor Monday this 42e an 8th but it's next day delivery _


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> _Loving Banksy s new stuff lol View attachment 3241957gGonna order off that Irish vendor Monday this 42e an 8th but it's next day delivery _


Nice pic alri ... €42 for a 8th a bit steep man even for nxt day deliv


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 30, 2014)

I seen banksy drew on some door on the side of a youth club and they took the door off and sold it for 400k or sumtin...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Well the city council naturally tried to claim it was theirs, so then Banksy (apparently) wrote a letter to the youth club saying fuck the council, do with it what they wish. sold for £400k a couple of days ago.

And the post count thing is apparently just an indexing issue. rather figured they hadn't just gone and deleted every other thread to free up some resources.

and that;s about £32 for an 8th, which to me isn't actually that bad for an online vendor. Especial given that mot guys on the street will sell you about 3g for £30. Fingers crossed i find someone good in london, no chance i'm paying the prices the missus puts up with, about £90 a quarter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

This steep n he does ounces for better prices but it is next day delivery lol fook it I have to try better than street prices n it's not sprayed.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This steep n he does ounces for better prices but it is next day delivery lol fook it I have to try better than street prices n it's not sprayed.


Wat is it anyway man ??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Well the city council naturally tried to claim it was theirs, so then Banksy (apparently) wrote a letter to the youth club saying fuck the council, do with it what they wish. sold for £400k a couple of days ago.
> 
> And the post count thing is apparently just an indexing issue. rather figured they hadn't just gone and deleted every other thread to free up some resources.


Yeah I'd seen the letter on myface.fair fucks.sound for getting back about that bud....mods are still creepers mind you lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This steep n he does ounces for better prices but it is next day delivery lol fook it I have to try better than street prices n it's not sprayed.


When's ur next harvest due relax??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat is it anyway man ??


white rhino "imported " LOL think his ounces of it are 250 yoyos n it's domestic n he uses mbb so you'll never ever ever get caught lol ever!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When's ur next harvest due relax??


I'll be flipping next week so not for awhile


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

I was talking to a lad a few months back I use to buy smoke from n he was saying he's getting his ounces for 450 so I've a close friend (thinks I get ounces cheap in bulk) who'll pass it onto him(keeping me out of the limelight) for an 8th lol ill charge him 400e a oz looooool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I was talking to a lad a few months back I use to buy smoke from n he was saying he's getting his ounces for 450 so I've a close friend (thinks I get ounces cheap in bulk) who'll pass it onto him(keeping me out of the limelight) for an 8th lol ill charge him 400e a oz looooool


I do something similar relax, mine all goes to a close m8 at 250 an o and he passes it straight onto another guy I know at 300, keeps me seperate from all the usual suspects and no one knows where it's coming from


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I do something similar relax, mine all goes to a close m8 at 250 an o and he passes it straight onto another guy I know at 300, keeps me seperate from all the usual suspects and no one knows where it's coming from


 ill be offering the mate the first ounce on tic so he can make some money to buy em off me lol if he sold it himself he'd get 2.3-2.5 for 50e n since he's on benefits it pretty appealing but I told him it's safer just passing it on straight away to the other guy once he gets it...he could easily pass it to the lad girl the 450 since I know 100% what he gets is sprayed...Heavily so mine off the bat would have better bag appeal


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've the zlh and psychosis in flower so it's all goina be tasty tackle anyway lol.
My plants are about half the size I've usually been growin them lol, flowered them a lot earlier this time to try keepin things tidy and liking the look of it so far, plus as soon as these are out there's another lot goin in then about ten day veg and flip again, probably nearly get another grow in a year like this too so well see how it goes


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Well the city council naturally tried to claim it was theirs, so then Banksy (apparently) wrote a letter to the youth club saying fuck the council, do with it what they wish. sold for £400k a couple of days ago.
> 
> And the post count thing is apparently just an indexing issue. rather figured they hadn't just gone and deleted every other thread to free up some resources.
> 
> and that;s about £32 for an 8th, which to me isn't actually that bad for an online vendor. Especial given that mot guys on the street will sell you about 3g for £30. Fingers crossed i find someone good in london, no chance i'm paying the prices the missus puts up with, about £90 a quarter.


keep in touch mate as after the next week or so a mate of mine that lives in london will be making regular trips down to my way so can always get him to meet you with something, fuck all that £90/8th shit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone hear anymore from lem or Chedz ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've managed to clone so I'll be taking cuttings today or tomorrow for next run so if u like any I'll sort you out.


I'd love to run other stuff relax but I just need something that's quality, easy grown and yeilds and the psycho does that for me and hopefully the zlh this time round


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd love to run other stuff relax but I just need something that's quality, easy grown and yeilds and the psycho does that for me and hopefully the zlh this time round


 that's where me posting pics of the grow n you tasting it helps lol offers there anyways brah


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> keep in touch mate as after the next week or so a mate of mine that lives in london will be making regular trips down to my way so can always get him to meet you with something, fuck all that £90/8th shit


Will do. I'll give up smoking before i pay those prices. Although to be honest i'm going to drastically cut back anyway, I'm not paying £50k+ to get a shit degree because i was stoned.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Wouldn't recommend it lol use cannabis as a reward...I was always like "if I get this covered today I'll have a few bongs"


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Will do. I'll give up smoking before i pay those prices. Although to be honest i'm going to drastically cut back anyway, I'm not paying £50k+ to get a shit degree because i was stoned.


I mean, its not "cheap" down this way but £200/oz is a lot better than the £400+ you are currently paying lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I mean, its not "cheap" down this way but £200/oz is a lot better than the £400+ you are currently paying lol


Definately. at the end of the day might just point the missus in your direction. She's a student living rent and bill free at home, so she's gonna be the one with the money, not me. I'll be busy with a job while she'll be sat ordering lolita outfits from Japan.

I just finished up a job in glastonbury, and £100 a half was the going rate, and for the quality and variety, i could put up with that. I simply need to ee how this whole student budget pans out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Creepy lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Hush, be silent your voice! Rules are there for a reason! Reported!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

He has a point rimmed, Gonna have to report you bud..sorry


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Stop trying to suck my dick, queer!

Too soon for homophobic personal attacks?  Guess i have to report myself now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

You've hurt my feeling I'm gonna report you cuz I can't take a fucking joke!
everyone needs to be punished for my super sensitive upbringing.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd love to run other stuff relax but I just need something that's quality, easy grown and yeilds and the psycho does that for me and hopefully the zlh this time round





youur CRITICAL+ hg,.. how diffrent do they look mate, shot sum pics up of the grow otherday,,, u missed em yo! haha heres the link
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-6891

u remebe how fucked them critical wer? dident grow a leaf for 6 weeks



tip top toker said:


> I'm not paying £50k+ to get a shit degree because i was stoned.



u mean ur parents arent?

morning u toffee nosed fucker  to what to we owe this honour? hows fish girl?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm actually refusing any financial aid from them. They're the type to hold favours against you. Not worth it most of the time.

She is good, although getting a little too excited about me coming to London. I can understand though.

And you don't owe anything, I'm just being over active online because the novelty of my new toy hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aftenoon fart sniffers how are we all 2day?
Well my new pen vape I ordered on ebay arrived this morn so used that for my wake and bake, I gotta say I wasnt expecting much from a 10 quid vape, but this is actually pretty good and im happily smashed after a cpl smokes,


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Which pen did you go for? and is it just a bud pen, or for oils?

I just don't get on with vapes. My magic flight launch box was the biggest waste of money to date, yet near all reviews were going on about how amazing it was and such. Maybe one day i'll get to try out a pax ploom.

And better to be a fart sniffer than a marmite driller


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Gonna vape the rest...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Enjoy  Good ol space case titanium  awesome bits of kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm one of them ppl that shouldn't have an eBay app but yeah its slick...wish is gotten a smaller model mind you lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

You're telling me. I bought the large 2 piece and loved it, and so mentioned that i wanted to get a 4 piece, but meaning a pocketsize 4 piece, so the gf naturally went and bought me the 4pc large. Won't complain, but my 2 piece is now redundant, so might sell it and put the money towards a small 4 piece. The large 4pc is an utter monster.

I'm one of those people who when they do something they have to do it properly. No £30 vap for me, no corner shop grinder, no bic lighter. But i much rather buy things knowing it'll last years and years because it's of high quality than spending a fiver knwoing i'll need to replace it in a years time.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 30, 2014)

if that's the case, did you not see the magic flight and think to yourself " man it's a block of wood with a pipe sticking out"? a digital volcano should have been in order tip top, i guarantee you would have used it more then.

and fuck the 4 pieces grinders, i want all the resin in my joint not in the grinder!!! and don't get me started on bic lighters, they are the most dependable disposable lighter money can buy, after a cricket of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

I've a fooking flamethrower for me bong lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 30, 2014)

i used to have a gold plated jobby just like this one







i think it is still knocking about somewhere, best bucket lighter ever, nobody has the arse to try and nick it, unlike every other lighter i have ever bought. unique lighters are pothead proof, almost.............


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> if that's the case, did you not see the magic flight and think to yourself " man it's a block of wood with a pipe sticking out"? a digital volcano should have been in order tip top, i guarantee you would have used it more then.
> 
> and fuck the 4 pieces grinders, i want all the resin in my joint not in the grinder!!! and don't get me started on bic lighters, they are the most dependable disposable lighter money can buy, after a cricket of course.


I couldn't care what it is made of if it is reviewed as doing the job well. When for me it doesn't do the job well. And i do have a volcano, it has been used maybe 5 times in the past 2 years. And did you not think that if i bought a mflb that i was probably after a portable vap?

And it has nothing to do with bic lighters dependability, but their price. Almost every disposable i have had has ended up in someones pocket accidentally, my zippos and imco's have never ended up in peoples pockets, or misplaced, because they cost enough mnoney to deter accidental loss or pocketing. No different than if you gave me a biro, i'd quite possbily lose it or pocket it absent mindedly. If you gave me a fancy fountain pen you'd be sure to get it back. The facts speak for themselves in my siatuation, none of my metal lighters have ever been pocketed or lost.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

I use these torch lighter n am getting  this one next.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2014)

When it comes down to lighters its all about the zippo unless your bonging it lol....ibwa gonna get a volcano but me mates just got one for £200 so I'm gonna test his out 1st before I make a decision....I need something stealthy and easy for work was thinking of one if them credit card pipes they're £25


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Which pen did you go for? and is it just a bud pen, or for oils?
> 
> I just don't get on with vapes. My magic flight launch box was the biggest waste of money to date, yet near all reviews were going on about how amazing it was and such. Maybe one day i'll get to try out a pax ploom.
> 
> And better to be a fart sniffer than a marmite driller


This is the one I got mate, it says its for bud and wax,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dry-Herb-Vaporizer-Mini-Pen-Evod-Mini-Ago-G5-Starter-kit-/191284519731?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item2c89722333

U cant fit much in it but its a good wee pen for a tenner, just got it for when im out walking the dogs, dont want my nosey old neighbours seeing me puffing a Joint


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2014)

Has that got like a little chamber to put your weed in orsomething and how mmuch weed can u cram in to it at a time?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Had that got like a little chamber to put your weed in orsomething and how mmuch weed can u cram in to it at a time?


Yeah its got a little chamber for u to put ur weed in, it holds about 0.3g if u pack it in lol, u get a good 4 or 5 big puffs before u need to refil it, ive been using it all day and im fucked lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2014)

Dunna sound too bad that and for a tenner I mean its peanuts ain't it....might invest in one for work been looking at all sorts but note quite fits the bill....I could grind a g up and take it wimme in a little tub or something just enough for a couple of fills like yano to take the edge off the stresses of work lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thats a gd idea mate I might even do that myself rather than taking a few pre rolled joints to work


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 30, 2014)

Aye that's it ain't it pre rolls are too stinky can't even open me bacca pouch without folk turning heads lmao and if i have to flip it its game over maximum stink out ....just finishing a nice fat joint then going out for some scran chicken n ribs I think or a mixed grill I'm that hungry I could eat a scabby dogs arsehole


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.witzsportcases.com/travel-resort-cases.html

.....the best way I have ever found to transport pre-rolls. 

The seal has a a rubber gasket O-ring that completely keeps the smell in. the lanyard is nice so you can wear it immediately after you roll em so you don't forget 's at home.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

Dunno how it happened but I'd stepped in shute walking the dog n some swung around n went into my boot lol got sick n now boots are in the washing making... Gonna have another shower now hahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> fuck the 4 pieces grinders, i want all the resin in my joint not in the grinder!!!


Oh, and i just thought I'd say, normally i agree, you're just weakening your joint. However for a buyer not a grower, it's always nice to have that nice last joint available once you run out. Not to mention, i find that getting the weed on the joint with a 2 piece to be a pain. I like that with a 4 piece it's just sat in a cup. With my large 2 piece space case i actually had to decant it first else it went everywhere. This was my solution, thankfully i had the cup from part of a leaving gift from a tea job, and it actually works perfectly as a weed cup, given i frigging hate tea


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 30, 2014)

Thought you lot might like this....


Steve Barrett
People in the US A , Canada , the UK & Australia need to take a lesson from the Spaniards.

In Seville Spain , local people found a way to stop the construction of another mosque in their town. 
They buried a pig on the site, and made sure this would be known by the local press.

The Islamic rules forbid the erecting of a Mosque on "pig soiled ground."
The Muslims had to cancel the project.
This land was sold to them by government officials.

No protests were needed by the local people...and it worked!


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 30, 2014)

buying weed is a joke, got an oz of "kush" for 200 the other day, i get it home to inspect it and it turns out to be a spanish grown critical+ you can get this stuff over there for 100e for 25g, cheapest green i have ever heard of, looks ok but believe me it aint!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Thought you lot might like this....
> 
> 
> Steve Barrett
> ...


This is the UK mate. That would be a religious hate crime. It was only a month or so ago when that couple got sent to jail for a few years for putting bacon on the front door handles of a mosque. I say brilliant idea. I loved the uproar over Switzerland debating banning miranettes, so the government just figured puck you, this is our country, and banned them.

If you cent accept our culture, society, religion, ethics, politics, then don't fucking come here. Selfish ignorant fucks. This new computer really has an issue with me typing fuck lol. Don't get me wrong, the majority of my best friends through life have all been foreign, but they had the intelligence to have some respect. But I don't understand why it is not a many year wait before benefits are paid. If you can't afford to come here, don't. We can barely afford it as it is. Go to bloody Germany  they seem to have done pretty well off this whole euro scam.

Political rant over.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 30, 2014)

Its around that time of year spanish outdoor will start flooding the markets


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just done a dry sift with a bit of jakes dream trim, got 2.4g of nice kief


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not paying £50k+ to get a shit degree because i was stoned.



u mean ur parents arent?


grievous bodily harm said:


> View attachment 3242290
> 
> buying weed is a joke, got an oz of "kush" for 200 the other day, i get it home to inspect it and it turns out to be a spanish grown critical+ you can get this stuff over there for 100e for 25g, cheapest green i have ever heard of, looks ok but believe me it aint!



i got 2 critical+ look badass yo! who dafuq are you another irish? me thinking your GHB?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2014)

so I bin in the local boozer makin friends, ha ha sad lonely beer fuks like mesel, just couldn't face the bullshit tonite so bailed out, had a rite laugh too


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

srry fells cldnt find, Sr 'hollin bk the tears'. ill dig a round


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2014)

not sure about the music abe, that geeza is a weird one imo met him at an airport once freaky face from all the surgery botox ffs a man? but I do like ur dog that u bought for 10 smokes man hows he doin?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

takin in some fresh air havin a nice J of my first 'exo'. ive learned you gents say, exo, like e-x-o-llent. quality gens an i only did midway on first round w early cut. ill smoke to exo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Aug 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> takin in some fresh air havin a nice J of my first 'exo'. ive learned you gents say, exo, like e-x-o-llent. quality gens an i only did midway on first round w early cut. ill smoke to exo


What exo u got? The clone only or the greenhouse seeds version?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

ill hafta check w club, again. here in ann arbor mi they get lots of orig cuts; tru network- was assured it was 'thee' cut, asin clone onlee... dense nugs, internodal stretch if ya don give er enuf wats. cheese funk but tinge o sweet has me concerned it's not clone onli, dam nice stuf either way. 

are there differences, compare 2 GHseads knocker


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What exo u got? The clone only or the greenhouse seeds version?


no not ghs NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

@united Kingdumb

I've got two words for you. Brush your teeth!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm one of those people who when they do something they have to do it properly.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got some livers ive taken to 10 weeks and am slow drying the buds in brown bags to bring out that fruity bubblegum smell, cant wait to try this one smells good already


When u put buds n bags do u leve them on stem or u cut them off stem


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> When u put buds n bags do u leve them on stem or u cut them off stem


Hi. I cut (most of) the stems away for quicker drying, as they hold too much water.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

@tiptop, Germans have it worse lol they have that whole ww2 raz still over em so have to be very careful with how they approach these foreigner issues so much so the place is over run with Romanian gypsies....fuckin over run!! N more polish than Poland.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Ordered some white rhino n big buddy cheese...only cuz I'll have it Tuesday


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @tiptop, Germans have it worse lol they have that whole ww2 raz still over em so have to be very careful with how they approach these foreigner issues so much so the place is over run with Romanian gypsies....fuckin over run!! N more polish than Poland.


oh yeah pet subject, why are the germans still paying isrowell 800 million in holocaust reparations, ffs read the internet and wake the fuk up, only peeps been truly permanently affected by the lies surrounding the zio jolly aka ww2 are the Germans and theyre so screwed by the lie they cant voice any nationalism for fear of being labeled neonazi lol, and as for the Roma omfg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

It's very bad, you hang a German flag..you're a nazi, you're patriotic? Nah bud youre a nazi lol we laugh at it but its fucking ridiculous when you can't even openly love your country anymore for fear of being branded a nazi


----------



## johnbondovnbmd (Aug 31, 2014)

could any body give me an idea as to how long these have left


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2014)

johnbondovnbmd said:


> could any body give me an idea as to how long these have left
> 
> View attachment 3242711 View attachment 3242712 View attachment 3242713 View attachment 3242714


ask us again in two weeks. or ten days if you're getting all itchy in the todger area.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Have you one of em fancy magnification tings? Use ur eyehole to gander through thins magnification contraption n see how milky your trics be dawg.ur hairs are still China white dawg... Wait till the hairs recede or a better guess is always by tric colour ratio


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's very bad, you hang a German flag..you're a nazi, you're patriotic? Nah bud youre a nazi lol we laugh at it but its fucking ridiculous when you can't even openly love your country anymore for fear of being branded a nazi


pretty interesting how restrained the germans are but they do lock u up for questioning the number of people dead "Denial of Holocaust (Prohibition) Law, 5746-1986

Definitions 1. In this Law, "crime against the Jewish people" and "crime against humanity" have the same respective meanings as in the "Nazis and Nazi Collaborators Law, 5710-1950.

Prohibition of Denial of Holocaust 2. A person who, in writing or by word of mouth, publishes any statement denying or diminishing the proportions of acts committed in the period of the Nazi regime, which are crimes against the Jewish people or crimes against humanity, with intent to defend the perpetrators of those acts or to express sympathy or identification with them, shall be liable to imprisonment for a term of five years.

Prohibition of publication of expression for sympathy for Nazi crimes 3. A person who, in writing or by word of mouth, publishes any statement expressing praise or sympathy for or identification with acts done in the period of the Nazi regime, which are crimes against the Jewish people or crimes against humanity, shall be liable to imprisonment for a term of five years.

Permitted publication 4. The publication of a correct and fair report of a publication prohibited by this Law shall not be regarded as an offence thereunder so long as it is not made with intent to express sympathy or identification with the perpetrators of crimes against the Jewish people or against humanity.

Filing of charge 5. An indictment for offences under this Law shall only be filed by or with the consent of the Attorney-General.[32


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

Despite the strange animosity on this thread [email protected] has a point, check your thrics. The plant at the bottom which looks like holy grail kush in structure is not a million miles away as the foliage is yellowing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

Morning all, see the yanks decided to be knobs an post loads of shite again


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

[QUOTEI "Pinworm, post: 10846868, member: 651922"]@united Kingdumb

I've got two words for you. Brush your teeth![/QUOTE]

Need I say anything? Lmao THICK CUNT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol ain't it sae that's how they wanna spend their satd night lolol....I fell to sleep at 8 last night after me dinner and a joint I was fucked had 13 hour sleep man haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Those laws were probably written directly after the war with every countrys head hanging over as it was written n I suppose to rewrite those laws would of been greatly frowned upon. Germans will always have to show zero tolerance to any forum of racism or sectarianism....yay political correctness!remember you are everything your country is nothing...especially if it isn't your country n you want to sucked it dry of all it resources


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Clicked blocked messages saw bucks comment...ouch buck lol back on block lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

I


Ishrahnai said:


> Despite the strange animosity on this thread [email protected] has a point, check your thrics. The plant at the bottom which looks like holy grail kush in structure is not a million miles away as the foliage is yellowing.


 i hate that you thinking that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

So I seem to have lost all my little 1ltr pots wtf secret plant pot thief in the house or something? I've found 2 I had 20 ffs


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I think you need to work on your anger issues. I'm not getting involved any further in this waste of time. It's a shame you don't want to just talk herb.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

I remember you mentioning those b4 when u were doing the back garden think u said u gave em away...they were smart pots weren't they?


shawnybizzle said:


> So I seem to have lost all my little 1ltr pots wtf secret plant pot thief in the house or something? I've found 2 I had 20 ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

I


Ishrahnai said:


> Well I think you need to work on your anger issues. I'm not getting involved any further in this waste of time. It's a shame you don't want to just talk herb.


 think you need to take a joke lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

Jokes don't translate via text very well, if you are in fact a light hearted joker. Bit difficult to find humour amidst talk of the holocaust and nazi's. This is a weed forum and not a political platform.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Jokes don't translate via text very well, if you are in fact a light hearted joker. Bit difficult to find humour amidst talk of the holocaust and nazi's. This is a weed forum and not a political platform.


There's fuckall wrong with this thread I think its ur lack of humour....are u a yank? I don't like midget porn so I stay away from midget porn sites, if ur not into Nazis the holocaust or necrophelia then stay away from the UK thread ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Jokes don't translate via text very well, if you are in fact a light hearted joker. Bit difficult to find humour amidst talk of the holocaust and nazi's. This is a weed forum and not a political platform.


so you didn't get the humour in "I hate that you're thinking that" after you'd said theres strange animosity in the thread? Lol bless.
Well we're 
here every day so we like to discuss many a topic..is that OK with your sir? If you just wanna talk cannabis go onto a different fucking thread n I'll tell you one thing, this thread wouldn't of lasted so long if all we discussed was cannabis. If you wanna go help noob go onto the noob thread...n enjoy. This threads for everything
be it the ebola virus or necrophilia... It all has a home here..unless ur a pussy then prepare to be offended.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Nah I've still got those smart pots with no bases......its these little square ones I used for the last lot have just vanished lol I'm sure I'll find em in a right daft place somewhere....plants are looking loveley now this soil is the bollocks not a single yellow leaf or burnt tip optimum health all on nothing but water £2 seaweed and molasses


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Jokes don't translate via text very well, if you are in fact a light hearted joker. Bit difficult to find humour amidst talk of the holocaust and nazi's. This is a weed forum and not a political platform.


this thread can be a bit of a shock, who wants to talk weed all the time, why not smoke it and talk about summin else, thats what its for ffs, weed can open the eyes man dont make any assumptions here lol most yanks cant get past my avvi, ha ha fukin jokes on them cunts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah neo Nazi porn and necrofuntimes don't forget the odd talk of necklacing now and again or conspiracy theories the list goes on and on lol that's why we all love this thread....why we get so many haters cuz we're just #winning haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

#necrofuntimes


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

Emailed both companies today an asked for a refund on the bulb and ducting, fed up of fucking waiting for em to possibly arrive


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Handbags at dawn! Getting a little emotional in here last night eh


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

Look man, I'm no 'sir' and just because I'm new to this forum it doesn't make me a noob in life. I've got German/Polish Jew blood back in my family and my wife is Thai so a whiff of racism sets my nose twitching. I'm no pussy either but say live and let live. U got an opinion? So have I about a whole bunch of shit. The hollocaust and social/ economic ramifications for various countries is not something many people want to talk about. Just because you are a well known member, doesn't make you an authority on anything or the gate keeper to a UK growers thread. Wind your neck in eh?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Emailed both companies today an asked for a refund on the bulb and ducting, fed up of fucking waiting for em to possibly arrive


Why i hate using ebay. I didn't pay you to sit on your arse for 3 days before putting it in the post. These days i normally just spend the extra money on things so as to obtain it from a reliable source.

If they try and make any excuses, remind them of the distance selling regulations and to go fuck themselves


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Look man, I'm no 'sir' and just because I'm new to this forum it doesn't make me a noob in life. I've got German/Polish Jew blood back in my family and my wife is Thai so a whiff of racism sets my nose twitching. I'm no pussy either but say live and let live. U got an opinion? So have I about a whole bunch of shit. The hollocaust and social/ economic ramifications for various countries is not something many people want to talk about. Just because you are a well known member, doesn't make you an authority on anything or the gate keeper to a UK growers thread. Wind your neck in eh?


This is how the UK thread works. If you cannot deal with the controversial, then don't use the thread. I'm not telling you to leave, jut telling you that this is what gets talked about in here, so take it or leave it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Why i hate using ebay. I didn't pay you to sit on your arse for 3 days before putting it in the post. These days i normally just spend the extra money on things so as to obtain it from a reliable source.
> 
> If they try and make any excuses, remind them of the distance selling regulations and to go fuck themselves


Yeah normally i dont have any issues with stuff i order, just seems to be this time, they cant really argue as both items were ordered 2-3 weeks ago an havent arrived yet

Also having had a chat with friends it looks like from next week onwards with what we were talking about the other day re: me you n kuroi


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

2-3 weeks! I'd be sending warning shots across their bow! That's a bit of a joke.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Didn't call you a noob buttercup just said that cuz that's where the noobs are suppose to go for help. I don't care what blood you got or where your missus is from (FYI you're gonna get burned for that later on lol) but tbh if you're easily offended the interwebz isn't the best place for you n seeing how defensive you are were gonna have fun with you haha.
guess what you can express whatever opinion you want here without being ridiculed or alienated. Wind my neck down?...Not even gonna start on that sunshine.


Ishralhnai said:


> Look man, I'm no 'sir' and just because I'm new to this forum it doesn't make me a noob in life. I've got German/Polish Jew blood back in my family and my wife is Thai so a whiff of racism sets my nose twIitching. I'm no pussy either but say live and let live. U got an opinion? So have I about a whole bunch of shit. The hollocaust and social/ economic ramifications for various countries is not something many people want to talk about. Just because you are a well known member, doesn't make you an authority on anything or the gate keeper to a UK growers thread. Wind your neck in eh?


 oh n the well known member tags don't mean shit here or your post like ratio lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Only thing that shocks us here is interracial marriage


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Damned mudbloods!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Are you beautiful and bitchin? Had forgotten about many of his earlier works.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There's fuckall wrong with this thread I think its ur lack of humour....are u a yank? I don't like midget porn so I stay away from midget porn sites, if ur not into Nazis the holocaust or necrophelia then stay away from the UK thread ffs


I'm a web toed pasty crunching Cornishman with a dry and dark sense of humour. I just don't see how the death of millions of people as a humour filled debate Is repping the UK in a decent way. Having German/Polish Jew blood on one side and on the other Cornish family who died fighting racism and bigotry I think I'm perfectly justified in my opinion. Are you a true Brit if you can trivialise a war that enabled people to have the freedom we take for granted.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I'm a web toed pasty crunching Cornishman with a dry and dark sense of humour. I just don't see how the death of millions of people as a humour filled debate Is repping the UK in a decent way. Having German/Polish Jew blood on one side and on the other Cornish family who died fighting racism and bigotry I think I'm perfectly justified in my opinion. Are you a true Brit if you can trivialise a war that enabled people to have the freedom we take for granted.


nazis are fun, snappy dressers too, how many millions u talking about ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I'm a web toed pasty crunching Cornishman with a dry and dark sense of humour. I just don't see how the death of millions of people as a humour filled debate Is repping the UK in a decent way. Having German/Polish Jew blood on one side and on the other Cornish family who died fighting racism and bigotry I think I'm perfectly justified in my opinion. Are you a true Brit if you can trivialise a war that enabled people to have the freedom we take for granted.


I don't think the purpose of this thread is to rep the UK. Maybe if people took this thread as an ad for the UK we wouldn't have such a big immigration problem


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

How did you get any humour from that discussion lol what is wrong with you man!!! If u must know a member had commented on how well the Germans were doing n I'd said they have it alot harder with the eu n the influx of foreign nationals n how with their colourful history find it hard to put their foot down on these delicate political matters...if ur gonna argue... Tink lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I'm a web toed pasty crunching Cornishman with a dry and dark sense of humour. I just don't see how the death of millions of people as a humour filled debate Is repping the UK in a decent way. Having German/Polish Jew blood on one side and on the other Cornish family who died fighting racism and bigotry I think I'm perfectly justified in my opinion. Are you a true Brit if you can trivialise a war that enabled people to have the freedom we take for granted.


Ah, you're inbred. Why didn't you just say?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nazis are fun, snappy dressers too, how many millions u talking about ?


Not nearly enough clearly. I'm not slating their clobber, what's not to like about jodpers and jack boots.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, you're inbred. Why didn't you just say?


Mmmm, I can't help the monobrow or the fact that my sister is hot. Life's so difficult.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey man I'm o- how is that German/Polish Jew blood expressed? Shits seems special... Hey everyone, this guy's special. I'd give you a gold star, but you know


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How did you get any humour from that discussion lol what is wrong with you man!!! If u must know a member had commented on how well the Germans were doing n I'd said they have it alot harder with the eu n the influx of foreign nationals n how with their colourful history find it hard to put their foot down on these delicate political matters...if ur gonna argue... Tink lol


And i was simply saying how well the germans are doing from an economic standpoint. They seem to have done suspiciously well out of leading the recovery for the financial crisis. They've more than enough cash to pay for some immigrants, cash we don't have.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man I'm o- how is that German/Polish Jew blood expressed? Shits seems special... Hey everyone, this guy's special. I'd give you a gold star, but you know


I think it expressed oy-


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 31, 2014)

the e.u is germanys army, they weren't allowed one after the war but they found another way to conquer europe and have us all eating at their table


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I don't think the purpose of this thread is to rep the UK. Maybe if people took this thread as an ad for the UK we wouldn't have such a big immigration problem


I dunno, all you pikey cunts with your JSA shenanigans make a pretty attractive argument


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

that was always the plan, repress the most talented intelligent people in europe, krauts, so they cant do what they did before and BUST the GAME wide open, with their advanced maths science and high culture exposing the real order and who runs shit


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And i was simply saying how well the germans are doing from an economic standpoint. They seem to have done suspiciously well out of leading the recovery for the financial crisis. They've more than enough cash to pay for some immigrants, cash we don't have.


Perhaps they could give me some of that cash to reimburse me for what I spent getting my immigrant missus over eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And i was simply saying how well the germans are doing from an economic standpoint. They seem to have done suspiciously well out of leading the recovery for the financial crisis. They've more than enough cash to pay for some immigrants, cash we don't have.


all that cash is gone straight back into bailing out shit holes like Ireland. Their was one German party that actually wanted to give foreign nationals more money so they could assimilate better into society looooool!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Burgers are German  


grievous bodily harm said:


> the e.u is germanys army, they weren't allowed one after the war but they found another way to conquer europe and have us all eating at their table


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> listen here you country bumpkin cunt, i feel sorry for your children coming from that genetic cesspool you have created, if you don't have any then please don't start now, don't want my kids sharing our island with any more mongrels.


Aaaah and there's the master race raising it's well reasoned opinion. Variety is the spice of life old chap and what keeps us evolving. You should try it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

It's them Asians everyone needs to worry about!..they've already bought most of America debts!!!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

seriously challenge anyone to find any racism on this thread, no blacks tho pls we want to keep this civilised lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 31, 2014)

the master race = all the intellect of a white man with the athleticism of a black man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's them Asians everyone needs to worry about!


the asians u meet in asia are often some of the nicest people u could meet, is jus the pakkis tha piss everyone off


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

oh and i found thai women to be some of the most considerate and friendly women on the planet, good sense of fun and they always wipe up, good manners


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Aaaah and there's the master race raising it's well reasoned opinion. Variety is the spice of life old chap and what keeps us evolving. You should try it


FHM is more interesting.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seriously challenge anyone to find any racism on this thread, no blacks tho pls we want to keep this civilised lol


Check out old GBH's comments on my genetic cesspit, I wonder how he managed to pick his knuckles off the ground long enough to post that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, nothing beats a clean bloodline...lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 31, 2014)

/\now that is a traceable family tree/\


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh and i found thai women to be some of the most considerate and friendly women on the planet, good sense of fun and they always wipe up, good manners


Yeah that's true, good manners. Usually they don't waste a drop in my experience though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Sit back n take another look at what zeddd said n pay close attention to the last few words...we call that a joke. N ghb is very sensitive about his knuckles 


Ishrahnai said:


> Check out old GBH's comments on my genetic cesspit, I wonder how he managed to pick his knuckles off the ground long enough to post that.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 31, 2014)

nothing better than putting your full 100kg mass on a little squirming fishhead and breathing all over her whilst she looks away and makes noises like you are operating on her with a potato peeler. ahh the romance


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh and i found thai women to be some of the most considerate and friendly women on the planet, good sense of fun and they always wipe up, good manners


That's if u can find one without a dick ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That's if u can find one without a dick ffs


Bad experience? Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bad experience? Lol


No relax, never fucked a Thai bird/man lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Aug 31, 2014)

tha'ts a bonus surely!? well they take it in the ass at least, trying to find a woman to do that is hard over there, all the spicy food means they don't like an inflamed anus, pussies


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> tha'ts a bonus surely!? well they take it in the ass at least, trying to find a woman to do that is hard over there, all the spicy food means they don't like an inflamed anus, pussies


think of it as like a cashback offer


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Had a few vals an hour ago just had to have me last FAT line of BW's gear shit proper makes ya gag when it goin down...I'm on a nice even level tho l..thank fook foe auto correct lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for rubbing it in man lol not gonna order any more coke till I chop then drugs galore again lol happy I ordered thosr 8ths off that Irish lad...42 yoyo an 8th but free next day delivery so Tuesday I'll be getting toasty lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

That's why u should just go for the good rep'd vendors man it makes sense gonna put an order of charas in 2 morra hope it leaves me with no coins or I'll be hunting for shit to buy lol.....u could make a killing on the charas up your end lax sell for a tenner a g make a killing man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

That Irish guy selector is selling off ounces foe 250e so if it's any good n packaging is on par I'll sell off an oz at 2.5 for 50,sell 2 then buy his 4.5 oz for like 900 n keep 2.5 n sell the rest n that should sort me till I chop... That's my plan in my head anyways lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Tbh tho my next marching powder order is gonna be kuklinski more of mellow buzz budworx is in her face tackle numbs all ya teeth n shit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeh have you sampled this Irish lads hash.is it soft or hard stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

Todays read for you all lol

*What Happens To Your Body When You Get Drunk And Stoned At The Same Time?*
 
*The science of the spins*


By
Gabe Bergado
Posted 03.21.2014 at 3:08 pm    *1.2K*





Let's Get Weird
Flickr, L.C.Nøttaasen and Stephen Stills; Modified by Gabe Bergado
The intoxicating effects of alcohol and of marijuana have been widely studied, but their combined effect—getting "cross-faded"—is woefully underexplored scientific territory. Here's a look at what we know about how pot and booze together affect the brain.

First, the basics: Marijuana contains THC (tetrahydrocannabinol), which acts on the brain's cannabinoid receptors. Alcohol depresses the central nervous system. Trying to compare the two isn't even like comparing apples and oranges, says Gary Wenk, a professor of psychology and neuroscience at Ohio State University. "It's apples and vegetables. They're very different drugs." An extremely simplified explanation would be to say that THC largely has cognitive effects, like paranoia and a distorted sense of time, while alcohol mainly affects motor skills, making it hard to walk in a straight line and causing slurred speech.

After individuals drank a large dose of alcohol, the THC levels in their blood plasma nearly doubled.
So does combining weed and alcohol just add their respective effects together? Not quite, says Scott Lukas, who teaches at Harvard Medical School and has researched the interaction of various drugs. In a study published in 2001, Lukas found that after individuals smoked marijuana and a drank large dose of alcohol, the equivalent to a couple of shots, the THC levels in their blood plasma nearly doubled compared with people who smoked pot and consumed a placebo drink. The buzzed people in the study also detected the effects of marijuana sooner than those who only got stoned, and rated their high as subjectively "better." This suggests that getting boozed up causes more THC to reach the brain, via the bloodstream, within the first few minutes of ingestion. One explanation for this finding is that alcohol may cause changes in blood vessels that boost the absorption of inhaled THC.

Lukas isn't worried that the combination could be lethal, but he says that getting cross-faded could be more risky that just getting drunk or high alone. With more THC hitting the brain thanks to the ethanol in alcoholic drinks, the usual effects of marijuana—like impaired judgment and increased heart rate—are stronger. Which means accidents like drownings and car crashes could be more likely, Lukas says. He also points out that the amounts of drugs approved for his research were lower than the levels that people often use while out partying.

More recently, a study from Duke University found that adolescent rats under the influence of ethanol and THC were less likely to explore than those under the influence of either ethanol or THC alone. The same study also found that adult rats given the ethanol/THC combination had more trouble remembering new objects compared with adult rats given either drug alone.

Further research is needed on the additive effects of munchies and drunchies.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Todays read for you all lol
> 
> *What Happens To Your Body When You Get Drunk And Stoned At The Same Time?*
> 
> ...


Interesting read. Other than with the gf who doesn't really drink, i can't recall the last time i was sat at home with a joint not having my fridge full of booze


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Just caught a glimpse of yet another Scottish referendum article. I cannot wait for the date. I couldn't personally care what happens, that's for the Scots to decide, but as it is, i'm loving it. I wonder what it is about scotland that Mr Cameron is really concerned about, because from all indications, he's shitting bricks over the notion of the leaving.

Dear diary. This year I was so shit at my job that I lost an entire country after they told me to fuck myself.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Just caught a glimpse of yet another Scottish referendum article. I cannot wait for the date. I couldn't personally care what happens, that's for the Scots to decide, but as it is, i'm loving it. I wonder what it is about scotland that Mr Cameron is really concerned about, because from all indications, he's shitting bricks over the notion of the leaving. Look at that cameron et al, you're doing such a shit job that scotland won't just vote differently next election, they'll just vote never to have to put up with you again


Its all to do with gas supplies/reserves and the amount of money they would have to give scotland as part of the split for various things like roads/welfare/schools etc


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

And re-locate trident, and take on the 3140bn of scotlands debt, and yes. It's all fairly obvious. Yet Cameron pretends it's not and keeps harping on about how we're better together. Clearly scotland has an idea that this isn't true 

But i think all these non-scot celebrities donating millions of pounds to the No campaign should be chucked in prison. It's fuck all to do with you, get over it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And re-locate trident, and take on the 3140bn of scotlands debt, and yes. It's all fairly obvious. Yet Cameron pretends it's not and keeps harping on about how we're better together. Clearly scotland has an idea that this isn't true
> 
> But i think all these non-scot celebrities donating millions of pounds to the No campaign should be chucked in prison. It's fuck all to do with you, get over it.


 a lot of them have vested business interests in what happens re: the split, they stand to lose a lot of money if scotland go solo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

indepedence from whom? the whole thing is utter bollox, so they want to keep the pound, therefore they have a central bank in england, but will be more allied to the EU which is a supranational neo marxist outfit with unelected technocrats placed there by central banks...there is no independence for scotland just a shift to another system of debt slavery


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> a lot of them have vested business interests in what happens re: the split, they stand to lose a lot of money if scotland go solo


Like J.k rowling? And it till has nothing to do with them the referendum is about scotland for scotland, not some rich bitch with a vested interest.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

@UncleBuck


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> indepedence from whom? the whole thing is utter bollox, so they want to keep the pound, therefore they have a central bank in england, but will be more allied to the EU which is a supranational neo marxist outfit with unelected technocrats placed there by central banks...there is no independence for scotland just a shift to another system of debt slavery


let me guess...jews again?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh have you sampled this Irish lads hash.is it soft or hard stuff


Not his hash,his green an oz of the stuff I've ordered is 250e n I'll know Tuesday for sure. Blossoms from India I'm weird about ordering from India...selector is more pricy but next day delivery n not having to worry about customs makes it worth it...well I'll know once I try ir


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> let me guess...jews again?


well in truth they are not even really jews, their satanists/luciferians pretending to be jews


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't ever change zeddd. Must of been funny when your daughter started bringin guys home to meet you lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Had a few vals an hour ago just had to have me last FAT line of BW's gear shit proper makes ya gag when it goin down...I'm on a nice even level tho l..thank fook foe auto correct lmao


Sounds like your having a better Sunday than I am. Still, spent the avo on the beach. Roast, rum and reefer will do just fine.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't ever change zeddd. Must of been funny when your daughter started bringin guys home to meet you lol


well funny, my daughter loves her daddy and im very nice to all her friends, they just dont fuk her about tho lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Interesting read. Other than with the gf who doesn't really drink, i can't recall the last time i was sat at home with a joint not having my fridge full of booze


A good read and a subject close to my rapidly beating heart.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Aig travel insurance = fucking shite...that is all


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy! True story......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Sounds like your having a better Sunday than I am. Still, spent the avo on the beach. Roast, rum and reefer will do just fine.


wtf are you anyway?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aig travel insurance = fucking shite...that is all


What ye bitchin about now....


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf are you anyway?


What am I? Fairly big question that. In what context?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> What am I? Fairly big question that. In what context?


who not what


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

where do you live, have u got a sister, yano


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> who not what



cunt or paki

or both.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cunt or paki
> 
> or both.


I seen ur critical m8, its fair bounced back


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

^^^^lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

I am a Cornishman living in Devon, I do have a sister and a brother. A missus and 3 yr old daughter too. Just another weirdo who used to make a living getting twisted in the 
free party/festival scene. I now find myself a construction site manager with a family, funny thing life eh?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cunt or paki
> 
> or both.


I am a cunt it's true, we;re all cunts though. Just depends on what type of cunt you get on with.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

on a coupla ciders tonite, mite go for the vino in a bit, tough day but all good too, wat u fuks been up to?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I seen ur critical m8, its fair bounced back



the rboth BEASTS mate, supercropped to death and lovin it! my tent is a picture mate at the moment, fucking suprising myself. lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> on a coupla ciders tonite, mite go for the vino in a bit, tough day but all good too, wat u fuks been up to?


Been on the jackhammer ipa today shit fks u up man ... think il hav a few jd nxt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> on a coupla ciders tonite, mite go for the vino in a bit, tough day but all good too, wat u fuks been up to?


Been a boring old Sunday here, been havin a few beer and smoking some zlh......done pretty much fuck all today lol, and I'm off tomorrow too


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the rboth BEASTS mate, supercropped to death and lovin it! my tent is a picture mate at the moment, fucking suprising myself. lol


those plants love that 1000w mh man


----------



## Ishrahnai (Aug 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Been on the jackhammer ipa today shit fks u up man ... think il hav a few jd nxt


Aaaah that old fucker jack Daniels, both friend and foe. Havannah rums my poison tonight, gonna break out my ISO oil in a bit and medicate my brains out. Mmmmm


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

im liking that zlh as percy man it cures up a treat too really sharp citrusy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What ye bitchin about now....


ah man ball ache of a sister asking for if my mother's insurance will cover her kidney infection but apparently they're only open Monday to Friday lol seriously, called n they stated business hours lol gonna have to call tomorrow n find it if she's fully covered...which she should be but my sisters one of em I NEED TO KNOW THIS. So to shush her I will


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Been on the jackhammer ipa today shit fks u up man ... think il hav a few jd nxt


get fukked and get posting it is then lol im game


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Been a boring old Sunday here, been havin a few beer and smoking some zlh......done pretty much fuck all today lol, and I'm off tomorrow too


gotta say that ur endorsement of the zlh means a lot when u fuk livers and exo off, im the same just gonna concentrate on psycho and the lem


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gotta say that ur endorsement of the zlh means a lot when u fuk livers and exo off, im the same just gonna concentrate on psycho and the lem


Aye the exo ain't for me and I wanted something a wee bit different than the clone only and the zlh is that for now.....and I gotta keep the psycho lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ah man ball ache of a sister asking for if my mother's insurance will cover her kidney infection but apparently they're only open Monday to Friday lol seriously, called n they stated business hours lol gonna have to call tomorrow n find it if she's fully covered...which she should be but my sisters one of em I NEED TO KNOW THIS. So to shush her I will


Insurance pffftt.....NHS!!!! LOL


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 31, 2014)

EXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> EXOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> lmao


with supersoil the psycho pisses on exo for yield, wel wen i grow it, u r the exo master


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

having said that i got an exo in good health on mineral nutes and supersoil, that bitch loves her nutes, and fuk me its thriving under a 1000 w hps


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> with supersoil the psycho pisses on exo for yield, wel wen i grow it, u r the exo master


different strokes for different folks n all that jazz.....

exo is and has always been the cash cropper, pyscho i agree is nicer to smoke but said it too many times if you grow it right the exo will yield as much if not more in a quicker time n sell just as easy.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> different strokes for different folks n all that jazz.....
> 
> exo is and has always been the cash cropper, pyscho i agree is nicer to smoke but said it too many times if you grow it right the exo will yield as much if not more in a quicker time n sell just as easy.


well the psycho is starved of O2 in allmix and biobizz so its not until u hydro , aero or supersoil water do u get the yield from the psycho imo with respect


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well the psycho is starved of O2 in allmix and biobizz so its not until u hydro , aero or supersoil water do u get the yield from the psycho imo with respect


ive grown n seen grown by other perfect pyscho on allmix n biobizz nutes so i disagree.

as for supersoil i dunno tbh mate, i found the mix you use to be too heavy on batshit which imo takes over too much of that cheesy flavour n leaves a earthy/musky taste, exo n pyscho should be instense cheesefests maybe in a vap it taste much better with the gauno but not in a joint etc


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> ive grown n seen grown by other perfect pyscho on allmix n biobizz nutes so i disagree.
> 
> as for supersoil i dunno tbh mate, i found the mix you use to be too heavy on batshit which imo takes over too much of that cheesy flavour n leaves a earthy/musky taste, exo n pyscho should be instense cheesefests maybe in a vap it taste much better with the gauno but not in a joint etc


yeah man its an aquired taste so not for all


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

fact remains as hg has shown and I have found out, if u get max o2 to the roots the psycho swells more than the exo imo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Aug 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fact remains as hg has shown and I have found out, if u get max o2 to the roots the psycho swells more than the exo imo


U could be onto something there zeddd......wtf do I know, I just grow the stuff lol......the exo just never performed for me, any exo I had of sambo was always way better than any of mine.....but the psycho always pleases me


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U could be onto something there zeddd......wtf do I know, I just grow the stuff lol......the exo just never performed for me, any exo I had of sambo was always way better than any of mine.....but the psycho always pleases me


hes the exo Yoda for sure, that grow he showed with 1200 w and fukin fat colas of exo, well ive never grown it that well, so sambos rite, in the rite hands it yields well..


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

i do have a cola on my jack herer that is going to vanish a 2 litre coke bottle lol happy daze


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 31, 2014)

thats me for tonight



zeddd said:


> i do have a cola on my jack herer that is going to vanish a 2 litre coke bottle lol happy daze


 my 12-12 from seed is the size of a 4 pint milk bottle, no shit, around week 6 started her first brown and has inch long foxtails all over the main cola lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Aug 31, 2014)

so,was in harvey nichols yesterday (as you do) getting my daughter sum lelli kelli shoes since she starts fulltime school next week

so alls good, got a few looks like wth u doing in here wth trackies stinking of weed, but anwyays, so foound em and bought em then this little weedy fucking lad yano a member of "the beutiful people" Whispers summert to the checkout lassy and she says." u know thers no cash refund on these so only credit or vouchers" yano incinuating i have bought a pair already and am gunna take em bak or take sum fakes bak for cash refund like i cant afford to be in here.

FUKU
FUKU
FUKU
FUKU
FUKU

CUNTS!

but of course dident put this into thought until halfway down the road. and i was like DAFUQ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 31, 2014)

Probably just took you for some cripple on benefits



I went to Harrods the other day, and granted its slightly more upmarket. And I inquired about some wine glasses and gave a slight chuckle at the price. I was politely reminded not to come back until I could afford it. Went to the food hall and realised the place was just catering to ignorant fucks with more money than brain cells.

how is the foot btw? Haven't seen any minging photos in a long time.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

lol yeah tell em whats for man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Probably just took you for some cripple on benefits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riedel?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

DMT is one crazy wonderful drug lol I've just been on a completely different planet for the past 15 mins lol almost thought I'd list my mind again lmao....time just dissapears and as u think of people they just disappear....had to check my pulse and breathing as my room just turned into an African jungle hut before my eyes and my skin was like red clouds or aomething ......crazy fun times


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Moving floor made of amazing patterns that just blow you away


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh and had full on cartoon mode for a minute so hard to explain what happens its unreal lolol....just.had a fat slice of lemon cheesecake half way down a joint then bed for me I'm fucked lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

the other side mate lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

Hahaha proper man one of me shelfs must was like turning in cartoon play dough shapes all different bright colours walls breathing cartoon mode is fun....lol shits mental man fuckin mental.....right bizzle out night


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

I know that space mate, I get these hyper real plastic shapes and cones weird as fuk


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2014)

shawny what I wanna try is a salvia dmt mix up, so if ya up for it lemme know I got salvia


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3243292


cause your more sober than these blokes...get a good couple bong rips..do a line ..hit some DMT and come back..perfect sense!!..gotta keep up man!!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

I gotta request mates...I need to see some streetfighters/ aka naked bikes.. and anything 88-92 GSXR 1100....


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> cause your more sober than these blokes...get a good couple bong rips..do a line ..hit some DMT and come back..perfect sense!!..gotta keep up man!!


Done and done!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 31, 2014)

[QUOTE zeddd, post: 10848899, member: 722065"]I know that space mate, I get these hyper real plastic shapes and cones weird as fuk[/QUOTE]

Yeh thats the one cones as well lol....I had the gnomes on a carousel sort of thing and every time one came past my face this almost liquid light was poured on and then into my mouth filling me up with it lmao had to open my eyes shit was getting FULL ON.......one day zedd mate one day the guy sells his own dmt Changa mix but wtf is changa?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

changa is smokeable ayahuasca and im very interested in trying it cos it should power up the trip and make it longer, they add the vine of the dead to it, banisteriopsis caapi which is a powerful mono amine oxidase inhibitor and is they key plant in ayahuasca tea, the MAOI allows the DMT to be active for longer but theres a lot more to it, with aya as opposed too dmt u get this other presence like a guide or voice and its much clearer than a dmt blast..gotta try it man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll check his prices tonight mate he has a few different mixes that he does himself so we shall see.....its off keith lemon on agora deffo the best DMT I've had so far....changa + DMT is gonna be a hell of a lot like ayahuasca then ay....whoooo need to prepare for this shit lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

No homo

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/old-dope-new-tricks-new-science-medical-cannabis


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

hey fellas I'm unsubscribing from the thread, not because I haven't learned to appreciate ya'll (lol) some, but because you post so much I get too many notifications and I will be away for a bit. I'll try to come back to visit cuz ya fellas will miss me, I know you will. ps- a few of you are diks still .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> hey fellas I'm unsubscribing from the thread, not because I haven't learned to appreciate ya'll (lol) some, but because you post so much I get too many notifications and I will be away for a bit. I'll try to come back to visit cuz ya fellas will miss me, I know you will. ps- a few of you are diks still .


 an u are?

dont let the door hit u on the way out yo!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

ive never subbed to this thread ffs who wants email notification from a fukin dope site....durrr, cockmunchin spunk drinkin fag boys arnt being very funny or interesting so best to ignore the degenerate imo, and as for monkeys with guns well we new from planet of the apes that this would happen


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Man love time when now??? Shit better make me sen scarce lol

At work bored as fuck man should of brought a bing of DMT with me and got all cartooney on the job hahaha.....few more times and I rekon I will breakthrough


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive never subbed to this thread ffs who wants email notification from a fukin dope site....durrr, cockmunchin spunk drinkin fag boys arnt being very funny or interesting so best to ignore the degenerate imo, and as for monkeys with guns well we new from planet of the apes that this would happen


And I was starting to appreciate you man, geez


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

Now hear this........ISO oil and rum are wonderful things happily enjoyed together. However, Monday mornings suck balls with a stone/hang-over, particularly when you have an irate construction director breathing down your neck. These fuckers obviously don't get any pussy. This reality/system we have imposed upon us can go fuck itself! Bitch over, off to spread the love.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Man love time when now??? Shit better make me sen scarce lol
> 
> At work bored as fuck man should of brought a bing of DMT with me and got all cartooney on the job hahaha.....few more times and I rekon I will breakthrough


I've 'broken through' on DMT. Met some cool entities, astrally projected out of my body which was busy getting over the orgasm of a come up. It's when you hear your fellow trippers in your mind, telepathy - a bit unnerving at first eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

I rekon if I kept my eyes closed it might of happened last night buy shit was getting so intense with the liquid light feeding I had to open them lol....one point I went to check the time and as I said time ...the gnomes repeated it over and over higher and higher pitched until time disappeared lmao....and after I felt really good about my self for some reason and keep getting those feelings today ......DMT is the shizz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I rekon if I kept my eyes closed it might of happened last night buy shit was getting so intense with the liquid light feeding I had to open them lol....one point I went to check the time and as I said time ...the gnomes repeated it over and over higher and higher pitched until time disappeared lmao....and after I felt really good about my self for some reason and keep getting those feelings today ......DMT is the shizz



deffo gotta get me sum, and that salvia stuff, id do a mix first time. even on skype bizzle watch me falla aprt LOLOL infact no we will both get sum and setup skype call LMFAO


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

sure il have a old crack pipe stashed sumwer lol,,, u think?

u need to get in on it zedd, do a 3 way.

bizzle can be the middle little piggy, il be the rear, u like being the leader so can be the front yo!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

being fed with liquid light is i think why ur feelin good man, to me its real but in another dimension just a few millimeters from this one lol mad talkin about it, but yeah the after effects are beneficial imo, ha ha some of this indian holy men sit on there head for 20 years ad dont eat to get their dmt experience, ha we can get there in 30 secs with a crack pipe lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

I've convinced a mate to try out the dmt with me. Gonna do an insanely big hit the first time...Fuck doing over n over just one massive bong n trip balls. Salvia is very short trip, I'm talking seconds. If ur iffy about tripping Salvia is for you.did it so much I built up a tolerance n just got the giggles each time I hit it lol don't get anything weaker than 100x n enjoy the show lol first time for me was sitting on a friends some n b4 I knew it I was climbing a wall lol seriously, I could smell the moss n earthiness of the old concrete wall n b4 I made sense of it I was back.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't be able to operate my phone while loaded on D trust man wait till u try it you'll see what I mean mate...its like it doesn't want u to think about anything else very strange lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

Just stopping Bye to see whats up in here.
You guys ST8...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys I'm back, how the hell are you.....

seriously be careful w dmt. if you go big, make sure you're somewhere where you can fall to. ppl end up on the floor real fast.

I'm not really experienced, just tried it once. haha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Only thing I'll say not to do is datura lol STAY AWAY FROM datura, a friend did 2 much n long story short police had to restrain him in the town centre covered in piss lol tribes use to give is as a right of passage, apparently if u take 2 much you forget your childhood..loool I found all this out after id tried it...think I'm OK but a few friends got odd after it n ones a genuinely unstable guy...pussy couldn't handle a Lil advanced thinking but tbh the trip isn't as fun it's just really heavy n intense n you see an animal n it's suppose to be ur guide or something. Heavy heavy stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just stopping Bye to see whats up in here.
> You guys ST8...


no homos in here if that's what u mean.we want sunni back


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> no homos in here if that's what u mean.we want sunni back


Whoa Right there bro,just seeing what is going on here.No need to start with that Bullshit.
as far as sunni,that fine.You dont get to choose who overlooks whats going on


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Whoa Right there bro,just seeing what is going on here.No need to start with that Bullshit.
> as far as sunni,that fine.


looool, atleast you took it as a joke n didn't freak out n give warnings haha some mods are sensitive n tell em to stop creeping on my private conversations....one of my pics got 11 views in private, knew were being watched n wanted to see (anyone wants to test this post a pic but keep it small so u can see how many views...has to be interesting for example I got some pics off face book n posted em -still covered up the faces n BOOM 11 VIEWS lol)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> deffo gotta get me sum, and that salvia stuff, id do a mix first time. even on skype bizzle watch me falla aprt LOLOL infact no we will both get sum and setup skype call LMFAO


Might be the last time also,that chit put over 30 ppl in the hospital here in 1 DAY.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

dmt? Shit can't kill you...


SOMEBEECH said:


> Might be the last time also,that chit put over 30 ppl in the hospital here in 1 DAY.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> dmt? Shit can't kill you...


READ the Reply Salvia.I know that,im a old geezeer.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> dmt? Shit can't kill you...


Need to slow your ROLL!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Looooool Salvia is 100000% safe only way u can die is if you're hanging precariously over a roof top n hit a bong of it lol its very very safe was legal in Ireland till a few yrs ago....by putting ppl into hospital what exactly were the effects?..... Only danger with hallucinogens is you'll open your mind.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Think he means salvia? Weren't there also 30 mj overdoses on the day it legalized in Colorado lmao....were all pretty switchedon drug wise in here and we know our limits and how to be safe with shit...man Ilive drugs but would never die for em fuvk tthat...drugs are to make your life better that's what I say anyway lolol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looooool Salvia is 100000% safe only way u can die is if you're hanging precariously over a roof top n hit a bong of it lol its very very safe was legal in Ireland till a few yrs ago....by putting ppl into hospital what exactly were the effects?


Watever do as you plz,Ive seen the stuff made.Very bad,heart beat erratic.Thats all I know,was not at the damn hospital.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think he means salvia? Weren't there also 30 mj overdoses on the day it legalized in Colorado lmao....were all pretty switchedon drug wise in here and we know our limits and how to be safe with shit...man Ilive drugs but would never die for em fuvk tthat...drugs are to make your life better that's what I say anyway lolol


Thats what he said??
Just sayin ya never know what ya buy these days,if you wanna chance it thats your business.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

One for you yorkie since i see ya lurking lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seen a few nasty salvia bids on pootube and its always put me off it....however there are some really funny salvia trip vids...the mongole bids are obviously dicks to get in that state and dont know how to take drugs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Think we need a spray of this in here recently, too many wanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Watever do as you plz,Ive seen the stuff made.Very bad,heart beat erratic.Thats all I know,was not at the damn hospital.


well if you didn't know you shouldn't of said anything, I'm sorry if I offend you but if ur gonna say something about a drug that as no known deaths then you gotta back that shit up with cold hard facts. N those erratic heart beats sound like panic attacks lol 
you need to know what your in for with hallucinogens I wouldn't go giving someone known to suffer from psychosis any hallucinogen for obvious reasons nor would I give them cannabis, does that mean cannabis causes psychosis..nope but if you already have problems accepting reality drugs aren't for you lol. n again I feel with mods I need to mention I'm not attaching your carector I'm just conversing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Think he means salvia? Weren't there also 30 mj overdoses on the day it legalized in Colorado lmao....were all pretty switchedon drug wise in here and we know our limits and how to be safe with shit...man Ilive drugs but would never die for em fuvk tthat...drugs are to make your life better that's what I say anyway lolol


Control the Drug,Don't let the Drug control you.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Control the Drug,Don't let the Drug control you.


that's exactly it man. Have you seen how hash is mate? Dunno how u fancy yanks got ur hash back in the day but we had soap bar n that shits made to a very very very dodgy standard.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Might be the last time also,that chit put over 30 ppl in the hospital here in 1 DAY.


Now your putting words in my mouth,SAID might!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's exactly it man. Have you seen how hash is mate? Dunno how u fancy yanks got ur hash back in the day but we had soap bar n that shits made to a very very very dodgy standard.


Heard about it.Did a long time ago get reall good Blonde.In 1980.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

30 ppl in one day... Salvia? Nuff said


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

Shifts over guys be Safe,ya gonna pay when ya get my age!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Heard about it.Did a long time ago get reall good Blonde.In 1980.


I'm from Ireland...only last ten yrs we got decent hash, before that was soap bar..hash with plastic in it lol also the street weed is heavily HEAVILY sprayed n it's 2.5g for 50e n that 2.5 is probably 1g before you spray it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 30 ppl in one day... Salvia? Nuff said


You tube how its made,I saw on drugs inc,a show here in the US.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuvk salvia changa and DMT are next on the agenda for me lolol....shit only 10% battery left.....eeeeee beeeeeeee lads


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

best job EVERY 
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/hydroblowback-free-drugs-online-526


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> best job EVERY
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/hydroblowback-free-drugs-online-526


Sounds very like sambo lol,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

8 fucking packages man!!!Some weekend...or weekday lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sounds like an amateur compared to sambo lol,


fixed that for you lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

@yorkie another one for you

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/09/01/jump-off-mountain-no-parachute_n_5746842.html?1409571144


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

Well that didnt go down too well lol

Just had a visit from the health visitor for new baby , old african woman, keep calling me "boy" whenever she talks to me, have asked her numerous times to stop it an she just aint getting the hint...........did it again today so i told her " if you keep calling me boy simply coz im a lot younger than you then i am going to start calling you a golleywog simply because you are black, fair deal?" 

she then comes back with " call me a gollywog an ill have you" to which i replied " go for me luv ani wont knock you into next week ill knock you so far into the past you will see your ancestors picking fucking cotton you fucking mouthy silverback"

so, safe to say this will probably lead to some hassles for us somewhere after she stormed out lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well that didnt go down too well lol
> 
> Just had a visit from the health visitor for new baby , old african woman, keep calling me "boy" whenever she talks to me, have asked her numerous times to stop it an she just aint getting the hint...........did it again today so i told her " if you keep calling me boy simply coz im a lot younger than you then i am going to start calling you a golleywog simply because you are black, fair deal?"
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha too fucking funny mate,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

lol sae laughed my fuking arse off, ha ha some big bitch monkey coming in to eat the baby lol, well done ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol sae laughed my fuking arse off, ha ha some big bitch monkey coming in to eat the baby lol, well done ffs


just fucks me off, not like i havent asked her politely enough times ffs.........wldnt surprise me if it ended in a po po visit tho


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just fucks me off, not like i havent asked her politely enough times ffs.........wldnt surprise me if it ended in a po po visit tho


ur word against hers but yeah shell prob moan about it cos its true...waaaahh slavery, waaaah opression, cunts are just thick end of


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ur word against hers but yeah shell prob moan about it cos its true...waaaahh slavery, waaaah opression, cunts are just thick end of


well if the worst comes to the worst its all recorded, think that will only serve to screw me over more tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well that didnt go down too well lol
> 
> Just had a visit from the health visitor for new baby , old african woman, keep calling me "boy" whenever she talks to me, have asked her numerous times to stop it an she just aint getting the hint...........did it again today so i told her " if you keep calling me boy simply coz im a lot younger than you then i am going to start calling you a golleywog simply because you are black, fair deal?"
> 
> ...


ah you mad head, that's gonna lead to nothing but problems lol what did the missus have to say?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ah you mad head, that's gonna lead to nothing but problems lol what did the missus have to say?


Absolutely no idea, barely spoke to her in the last few weeks lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3243622 Just in case anyone was wondering who uncle Buck was he's one of these three???


far left


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> far left


*drumroll* 
and the winner is?...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

neighbours are being cunts, time to whack it up loud n piss em off, chavs just love heavy metal didnt ya know lol


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> neighbours are being cunts, time to whack it up loud n piss em off, chavs just love heavy metal didnt ya know lol


Hahahah git em G hahahah


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Absolutely no idea, barely spoke to her in the last few weeks lol


lucky u man mines been off the last 2 days shits driving me fucking mad!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

something a bit mellower while i have my first J of the day lol


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> something a bit mellower while i have my first J of the day lol


Wow! Yaaay! We smoked doob here too it's like an international smoke out man


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

oh fuk im still laughing sae man, fkin ridiculous giving a white baby to an african, jus bushmeat to em fukin savages lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh fuk im still laughing sae man, fkin ridiculous giving a white baby to an african, jus bushmeat to em fukin savages lol


yup i know but if you kick off at all they just get social services involved as we found out last time to our cost so you just have to lump it......until they get mouthy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Ive seen the stuff made.


You haven't seen Salvia (Salvia Divinorum) made because it doesn't get "made".
It's a plant, it gets grown.


You're mistaking a Salvia concentrate for DMT (and they're not even romotely similar) .
DMT is either extracted from a certain trees root bark bark or synthesised from precurser chemicals, this is what you have seen on Drugs Inc (I have all 4 series on hard drive).

The Drugs Inc guy has a novel technique but it doesn't hold a candle to a proper synth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @yorkie another one for you
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/09/01/jump-off-mountain-no-parachute_n_5746842.html?1409571144


I'm abroad so I can't see that video but I'll try to proxy it later.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm abroad so I can't see that video but I'll try to proxy it later.


How abroad? Stateside? Hell I'll break yoff salvia if your out my way

Got 180x


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Diviners sage baby


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> How abroad?


Eastern Europe.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eastern Europe.


Mebe next time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Rock time Yeh ?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2014)

Kitchen emptied and packed up. Now to clean the fucker. Tomorrow i get to do the office. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

could be worse I'm off to AA or EA everything anonymous in the morning.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2014)

Whys that then? And it could be better, today is day one of pack up my life, and also happens to be day 1 of no more smoking. It was also meant to be day one of no more (less) booze but I might just try and tackle one issue at a time. Havn't really had a day off alcohol since christmas day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

I like drinking and drugs but it's becoming a problem.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

My pup has found her favorite spot to lay down lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha, i can still vap  Not gonna look forward to this though


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Not gonna look forward to this though


Why?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Why?


I rather enjoy that first cigarette of the day.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

AA meetings, i don't envy you don. my dad used to take me to his as a way to try and get me to understand why he was the way he was. just made me hate him more lol.

i'm not one of those people that does well in a negative environment, i don't understand how anybody can be helped by those meetings.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I rather enjoy that first cigarette of the day.


Yep. 

I've known that feeling.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

i've never had to quit fags but i'm sure it aint easy. intense exercise has always helped me make changes in my life for the positive, clears your mind and keeps you busy whilst helping you relax.

for those who have never tried it, getting a pump is better than any drug or fuck you have ever had.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Just found this on YouTube lmao have always thought the folk who write it must be off their nuts lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> i've never had to quit fags but i'm sure it aint easy. intense exercise has always helped me make changes in my life for the positive, clears your mind and keeps you busy whilst helping you relax.
> 
> for those who have never tried it, getting a pump is better than any drug or fuck you have ever had.


You can go get fucked with that notion. The only excersize i'll have is if it is a byproduct of having fun, such as going swimming at the beach etc, or if it's as a result of work. You couldn't pay me to be one of those losers in the gym


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Quitting baccys hard I could but I'd have to have a constant supply of green tho and just smoke joints instead lolol...I keep telling myself I'm gonna stop when I look at all these old maccers coughing their arshole up every 5 mins,its just so fucking hard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

Worst bit is I'm not an alchy I just drink to the point where a half of proper and a hand full of blues on a Monday seems a good plan then I'm a twat. 

Just going to try n keep my head busy. My dope intake has quadrupled easy.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

lol, well good luck however you choose to do it TTT. as shawny mentions it, nobody has sympathy for a smoker when you are coughing your ring up.

yeah don, most people who i know who have a drink prob have the biggest problems when it comes time to stop, not remembering what you did under the influence does not mean you behaved though! lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I rekon if I kept my eyes closed it might of happened last night buy shit was getting so intense with the liquid light feeding I had to open them lol....one point I went to check the time and as I said time ...the gnomes repeated it over and over higher and higher pitched until time disappeared lmao....and after I felt really good about my self for some reason and keep getting those feelings today ......DMT is the shizz


It's groovy stuff but I only get in that once in a blue moon now, got very mind swimmy for a while. Ive always been a binge freak, they used to roll one to the other or more than one at 
once. If you're gonna get munted you may as well do it right. Mushrooms, Mandy and primo Chang is one if my favourite combinations. Broke my toe walking up stairs on ketamine and cider once, that was a fuckin hoot the next morning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> for those who have never tried it, getting a pump is better than any drug or fuck you have ever had.


Aye, if you're a narcissist.

The serotonin relesing propertys of MDMA win hands down, it never fails to to turn even the hardest soul into an empathic teddy bear of a person.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

good luck with that Don, i did 2 years no alcohol, gld it was just a passing phase tbh, but if its outta control then its time to stop popping


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

maybe i am a bit narcissistic , it's all starting to make sense now 

never tried any of these techno hippy chemicals but in all honesty for every up there must be a down, i hate hangovers i know i'd top myself if i did proper drugs


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've convinced a mate to try out the dmt with me. Gonna do an insanely big hit the first time...Fuck doing over n over just one massive bong n trip balls. Salvia is very short trip, I'm talking seconds. If ur iffy about tripping Salvia is for you.did it so much I built up a tolerance n just got the giggles each time I hit it lol don't get anything weaker than 100x n enjoy the show lol first time for me was sitting on a friends some n b4 I knew it I was climbing a wall lol seriously, I could smell the moss n earthiness of the old concrete wall n b4 I made sense of it I was back.


Filling your lungs is the way man. Get as big a hit in u as your lungs will allow(seriously make sure u r lying down first and voided your bowels recently) then before u finish exhaling zzzzzzzzzzzzzip! Off u go, seriously orgasmic feeling. Hits you in the pelvis then you leave your body for a bit. If your doing it with a close mate, watch out for the lines blurring between your brains. Odd thing someone else being in your head and vice versa. Everyone is different but one big hit is all you need.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.newsweek.com/2014/08/29/smuggled-bushmeat-ebolas-back-door-america-265668.html?piano_d=1


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> maybe i am a bit narcissistic , it's all starting to make sense now
> 
> never tried any of these techno hippy chemicals but in all honesty for every up there must be a down, i hate hangovers i know i'd top myself if i did proper drugs


DMT is naturally occurring substance, mind bending hallucinogens are not for everyone especially if u have doubts or any negative shit playing your mind. Right time and place. I find a good mushroom trip like a palate cleanser for mind and soul. Gotta be headstrong and at peace with yourself cos believe me when your own mind takes a long hard look within it might not like what it finds. No lying to yourself. You see everything just as it is without the ego and bullshit That's why it makes me feel refreshed but I've seen others have an introspective nightmare.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/2014/08/29/smuggled-bushmeat-ebolas-back-door-america-265668.html?piano_d=1


Come on now Zeddd, you know full well this strain of ebola didn't come from bushmeat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> good luck with that Don, i did 2 years no alcohol, gld it was just a passing phase tbh, but if its outta control then its time to stop popping


sling me a text mate havent ot your number, phone crashed lost everything and need to go postie

same goes for anyone else with my number sling me a text so i know who u are and il reply


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Is anyone understand my question what the fuck happened here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> what the fuck happened here


He got paid!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well just tasting my Dog that I chopped over a week ago for the 1st time, it smells shitty but tastes a bit better and still gets you fucked up so alls good I can still shift it lol
And I dont think its got as many seeds in as I 1st thought,


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

shame you never let her finish fully, still will knock you out i guarantee. i remember being more and more surprised by the dog the longer after i chopped her,defo gonna grow it again one day


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well just tasting my Dog that I chopped over a week ago for the 1st time, it smells shitty but tastes a bit better and still gets you fucked up so alls good I can still shift it lol
> And I dont think its got as many seeds in as I 1st thought,


I wouldn't actually smoke Dog if i had alternatives. Some weed is just too damned strong. Not saying I don't enjoy the stone, but unlike other weeds, Dog really turns me into a waste of space dribbling mess on the couch. You'll be lucky to get a grunt out of me.

I buckled hahaha. Bought 8g of golden virginia and an 8th. Plus 2 liters of cider and a liter of cheap ass beer  probably for the best. Next 7 days are gonna be a stressful ball ache, and I know how shitty an attitude i get when i cut cigs. Just become an irritable bastard. More of an irritable bastard


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I like drinking and drugs but it's becoming a problem.


You coming down or something lol you need a smoke man


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My pup has found her favorite spot to lay down lol
> View attachment 3243666


lol, she's dominating him lol birches will always be birches lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

Been smoking that Mazar hash constantly since it arrived mixed with dog. Gonna make dog bho tonight. Idle hands n that. 

Probably set a barrel of home brew away tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i can still vap  Not gonna look forward to this though


I've been off the fags near 3yrs now smoked alot but got off em with champex, a pill in the morning n a pill at night n you stop wanting em...simples but the side effects are possibility of hearing voices tell you to kill ppl n so on lol good stuff, was prescribed to cray cray ppl n they noticed they stopped smoking lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> i've never had to quit fags but i'm sure it aint easy. intense exercise has always helped me make changes in my life for the positive, clears your mind and keeps you busy whilst helping you relax.
> 
> for those who have never tried it, getting a pump is better than any drug or fuck you have ever had.


i was addicted to speed n in all gods honesty it was down to the routine of regular exercise that's helped me squash the "I do drugs because I'm bored" approach. Seriously exercise fucking saved my white ass n if you have an addictive personality once you see results ur hooked.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3243734 View attachment 3243735 Is anyone understand my question what the fuck happened here View attachment 3243736


spent too much time in the U.S .....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i was addicted to speed n in all gods honesty



Me too for a while back in the day (long before this unfinished sulphate paste came about), except I was injecting it.

I gave my head a shake and fucked it off one day when I realised I was walking round looking like a junkie with holes in my shoes and fucked clothes.

I haven't done it in well over 10 years now, 1 dab and I don't sleep for a week and drop 3 stone.
Not my cuppa these days, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> My god we are so not like that!!!


Erm that is exactly what you're like!

I think you'll find that is a picture of a juggalo couple taken from this forum thread (5th picture down)..............

http://www.chimpout.com/forum/showthread.php?31791-The-Juggalo-Thread

.......to make the meme.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

U liking that mazar then don I take it nice tackle for the price ain't it....I'm.gonna sort a bit of coin out later and get me next order sorted...all I got left is a q of exo and about 10g of paki hash oh and the odd class a here n there lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Come on now Zeddd, you know full well this strain of ebola didn't come from bushmeat.


absolutely mate and this is the shitwipe msm, but the point of the post is to suggest it will be released in say brooklyn and blamed on bushmeat and west african monkey chompers, we know its a highly engineered and tweaked wmd, but the bushmeat psyop is prepping the way for outbreak imo,


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

Too weird to live, to rare to die. One of gods own prototypes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> absolutely mate and this is the shitwipe msm, but the point of the post is to suggest it will be released in say brooklyn and blamed on bushmeat and west african monkey chompers, we know its a highly engineered and tweaked wmd, but the bushmeat psyop is prepping the way for outbreak imo,



It's a damn good job that we British have the best gas masks in the world with the new GSR then.

Get em before the shit hits the fan lads. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GSR-General-Service-Respirator-MPT-Haversack-Filters-CBRN-NBC-military-/161345063275?pt=UK_Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item2590ea496b


Spare filters are only 20-25 quid ish too, bargain!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GSR-General-service-respirator-filter-canisters-Fully-Sealed-And-Airtight-/111440196185?pt=UK_Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item19f25a7259


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i was addicted to speed n in all gods honesty it was down to the routine of regular exercise that's helped me squash the "I do drugs because I'm bored" approach. Seriously exercise fucking saved my white ass n if you have an addictive personality once you see results ur hooked.


Likewise, speed habit got kicked then later a big fat Chang habit developed - lines for breakfast after taking Valium 4 hours prior to force some kind of sleep. Both times it was a paranoid freak out that made me get my head straight. Now I lift weights, grow and smoke herb with occasional wrecking sessions every 2-3 months where I usually shroom,Mandy and Chang it massively then back to 'normal' with a smile on my face. All things in their place, I can resist everything


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Likewise, speed habit got kicked then later a big fat Chang habit developed - lines for breakfast after taking Valium 4 hours prior to force some kind of sleep. Both times it was a paranoid freak out that made me get my head straight. Now I lift weights, grow and smoke herb with occasional wrecking sessions every 2-3 months where I usually shroom,Mandy and Chang it massively then back to 'normal' with a smile on my face. All things in their place, I can resist everything


Except temptation!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmmm there was a thing on TV last year about the amount of African bushmeat in the UK! And how easy it is to get hold of


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> U liking that mazar then don I take it nice tackle for the price ain't it....I'm.gonna sort a bit of coin out later and get me next order sorted...all I got left is a q of exo and about 10g of paki hash oh and the odd class a here n there lol


aye loving g it mate going through 20g pretty quick lol might get a bar next. the locals have been enjoying my rollies haha. 

sounds like you've a party's worth of leftovers there man. funnily enough i do too half dozen E's and about 6 bottles of gin and the same in champagne in the cupboard. i'm not even looking in that cupboard.

day 3 of sobriety. fuckingboredshitless.com 

off to shake the bho tree


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye loving g it mate going through 20g pretty quick lol might get a bar next. the locals have been enjoying my rollies haha.
> 
> sounds like you've a party's worth of leftovers there man. funnily enough i do too half dozen E's and about 6 bottles of gin and the same in champagne in the cupboard. i'm not even looking in that cupboard.
> 
> ...


Hahaha Yeh its nice ain't it same here locals love it they ain't seen this kind of tackle in ages....aye I've got 4 doms 1 gold bar 4 strawberrys and about .8 of DMT ...need to order some more hash soon I'm going for the charas might get a lil bit more DMT as well lol KL's gear is the mutts.....I'm lucky really booze has never had a hold if me...I like a drink now and again that's about it.....drugs now that's a different story lmao


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

my feeling about peeps like ourselves, drug fiends and boozers, is that we dont wanna really be here


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 1, 2014)

anything to escape the bleak reality of life, plus you end up in the ground quicker, its win-win


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> my feeling about peeps like ourselves, drug fiends and boozers, is that we dont wanna really be here


More to the point, we don't want to have our life spoon fed to us via the media who are controlled by rich dicks with a stick up their arses. There are sheep and shepherds in life, lead or follow. Those of us that don't want to follow a system that is designed to keep your minds eye shut rebel by enjoying whatever forbidden fruit takes our fancy. If all of the worlds issues were discussed with Mandy laced coffee and a spliff then the world would be a more open minded and friendly place.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> More to the point, we don't want to have our life spoon fed to us via the media who are controlled by rich dicks with a stick up their arses. There are sheep and shepherds in life, lead or follow. Those of us that don't want to follow a system that is designed to keep your minds eye shut rebel by enjoying whatever forbidden fruit takes our fancy. If all of the worlds issues were discussed with Mandy laced coffee and a spliff then the world would be a more open minded and friendly place.


where to start your naivety is shocking, if we all take drugs the world would be a better place? lol, world isnt fuked cos of strait people being squares, worlds fuked cos everones asleep


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

IM AWAKE


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

orite abe no need to get offended earlier you knobjockey i was refering to that homo ub not yourself mr butthurt


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks zedd, it's just that i've had a lot on my mind as late. make sure to fuk shit up over there today mates..


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> where to start your naivety is shocking, if we all take drugs the world would be a better place? lol, world isnt fuked cos of strait people being squares, worlds fuked cos everones asleep


You'll have to excuse my lack of eloquence in expressing my thoughts, a bit hippy dippy but I am not naive. I didn't say if everyone was on drugs the world would be a better place man. The world is not asleep either, everyone knows what the fuck is going on but is too busy trying to look after their own in the best way they can in the present system. That system divides people and stamps out true free thought and replaces it with the next must have fad....consumerism eh?Those dicks I spoke of who run the game could do with a good hit or perhaps a hefty mushroom trip to put things in perspective. If we could all look with the eyes of a child it would be simple, pollution kills the planet and.....wait a moment the tech exists to change our ways and live more in tune with our world. Killing people for oil, money and power is bad etc. We are raised and put through and education that tells us to accept what we are told however ridiculous. Like ' it would be too hard to change from use of fossil fuels because of how much the same system relies upon it' when the planet dies 2012 movie style oh how silly we'll all feel. It has been said 'at the precipice we find the will to change' human nature or something that has been bred into our social conscience, carry on until it's proper fucked and then at the last minute do something?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> You'll have to excuse my lack of eloquence in expressing my thoughts, a bit hippy dippy but I am not naive. I didn't say if everyone was on drugs the world would be a better place man. The world is not asleep either, everyone knows what the fuck is going on but is too busy trying to look after their own in the best way they can in the present system. That system divides people and stamps out true free thought and replaces it with the next must have fad....consumerism eh?Those dicks I spoke of who run the game could do with a good hit or perhaps a hefty mushroom trip to put things in perspective. If we could all look with the eyes of a child it would be simple, pollution kills the planet and.....wait a moment the tech exists to change our ways and live more in tune with our world. Killing people for oil, money and power is bad etc. We are raised and put through and education that tells us to accept what we are told however ridiculous. Like ' it would be too hard to change from use of fossil fuels because of how much the same system relies upon it' when the planet dies 2012 movie style oh how silly we'll all feel. It has been said 'at the precipice we find the will to change' human nature or something that has been bred into our social conscience, carry on until it's proper fucked and then at the last minute do something?


thats just typing lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

missing children; http://en.metapedia.org/wiki/Jewish_ritual_murder


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

anyways ive jus had a nice spicy chicken potato dinner with lots of cold cider, lovely bit of munch


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> missing children; http://en.metapedia.org/wiki/Jewish_ritual_murder


An interesting read man, proof that in almost all religions human sacrifice in some form went on. Some of the biggest atrocities known to man have been carried out in the name of religion, at its core all religions are about living
right and knowing our place in the world. It's not what you say but how you say it or perhaps it would be better to say that everything is subject to interpretation and a matter if perspective. Put a nice spin on something and all of a sudden it's 'NAIL EM UP I SAY' or 'SHES A WITCH BURN HER!'


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Evening,

Spent most of my day decorating cos the wife wants the whole house re done, just finished shampooing all the carpets in time for our new suite arriving 2morro, fucking women!!
Now im sat with a fat exo joint and a nice ice cold beer,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> An interesting read man, proof that in almost all religions human sacrifice in some form went on. Some of the biggest atrocities known to man have been carried out in the name of religion, at its core all religions are about living
> right and knowing our place in the world. It's not what you say but how you say it or perhaps it would be better to say that everything is subject to interpretation and a matter if perspective. Put a nice spin on something and all of a sudden it's 'NAIL EM UP I SAY' or 'SHES A WITCH BURN HER!'


nothing of the sort, how does that article prove all religions were into child sacrifice, thats just your take on it, tbh u sound like a newbie stoner


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> shame you never let her finish fully, still will knock you out i guarantee. i remember being more and more surprised by the dog the longer after i chopped her,defo gonna grow it again one day


I left her 11 weeks man, but she didnt look ready thats for sure but I needed her down so down she came, fuck it it still gets me smashed and most of its going out the door anyway,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

im vaping dog kush, nice kick to it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im vaping dog kush, nice kick to it


Lucky u im sure its better than mine, oh well at least I still got some exo, jakes dream and green crack left to smoke for myself thats all tasty shit


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

have to say G im back to liking my hard hitting gear, dog kush is old school flavs with modern hard hitting cannabinoid levels, nice work Don, one of em was a bit sus but the other one was a beauty sinsemillia and potent, good fukin stone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

Dog bho 3.5g off a 2/3 full freezer bag of trim.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

Don do u use a thermos? care to walk me thru ur tech?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening,
> 
> Spent most of my day decorating cos the wife wants the whole house re done, just finished shampooing all the carpets in time for our new suite arriving 2morro, fucking women!!
> Now im sat with a fat exo joint and a nice ice cold beer,


You gotta love having to be so house proud man, we all get sucked in. I'm on building site all day, the last thing I wanna do is DIY at home but that's what ends up happening. Only thing better than DIY is moving house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

Was dst's work man props to him. Fucks me up reet good.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> have to say G im back to liking my hard hitting gear, dog kush is old school flavs with modern hard hitting cannabinoid levels, nice work Don, one of em was a bit sus but the other one was a beauty sinsemillia and potent, good fukin stone


I like dog kush also mate, I have to take full responsibility forthe quality of mine, I let it get too hot in flower tent and I missed the 1st sign of nanners, also I chopped her b4 she looked ready, thats the reason mine is shit this time,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

all hail lol, yeah liking it a lot


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

got a client for it already so mustny smoke the lot lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

tell u what don its a bit like its got some opium in it, im gonna cure the fuk out of some cos i rec its gets more stoney?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Don do u use a thermos? care to walk me thru ur tech?


Aye thermos packed with trim in the freezer, cut the bottom of the serving cup off and bash a half dozen tins of gas through a smaller hole in the cup top.

Swish it about every half hour then strain into a Pyrex dish. Then just a series of water baths and whippings. Nowt fancy man. Get you pretty messed up pretty quick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2014)

Hashy spicy lovely ness. My fireballs cut smell like curry spices man, garram massalla kush


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

ive got 3 litres of superdry fine trim, shud make a bit of bho lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nothing of the sort, how does that article prove all religions were into child sacrifice, thats just your take on it, tbh u sound like a newbie stoner


Child sacrifice? Who said that.my previous knowledge of other religious history does affect how i take the article and what I say. At 36 I've been toking for 22 years man, I think your judgement is a little off.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hashy spicy lovely ness. My fireballs cut smell like curry spices man, garram massalla kush


sounds nice don, i once grew a freebie afghan kush that had those spice smells lol it was so intense i left it out in the bathroom overnight to get the smell, not weedy at all just fragrant


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Seen this on family guy amd thought it also applied in here, if u aint in the top half ur not wlecome lmao


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

u got a collection of weed there gaz, its always nice to have that choice of dif buzzes


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so the news is saying pakis and asians
> 
> 
> but
> ...


Because they embarassed the system internationally an now they will be punished


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Likewise, speed habit got kicked then later a big fat Chang habit developed - lines for breakfast after taking Valium 4 hours prior to force some kind of sleep. Both times it was a paranoid freak out that made me get my head straight. Now I lift weights, grow and smoke herb with occasional wrecking sessions every 2-3 months where I usually shroom,Mandy and Chang it massively then back to 'normal' with a smile on my face. All things in their place, I can resist everything


Same boat.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u got a collection of weed there gaz, its always nice to have that choice of dif buzzes


Yeah man its alwaygood to have a variety, I like to change it up throughout the day, ive also got a cpl grams of kief and a lump of pressed kief, 
Have to say im still loving my new vape pen, best 10 quid I spent in a while,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah man its alwaygood to have a variety, I like to change it up throughout the day, ive also got a cpl grams of kief and a lump of pressed kief,
> Have to say im still loving my new vape pen, best 10 quid I spent in a while,




ohhh did u get one too?

just dont pak em to tight yo!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhh did u get one too?
> 
> just dont pak em to tight yo!


Yeah I bought one off fleabay last week,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I bought one off fleabay last week,



shudda said i get em yo! coulda lent u one shows u wat its like, pic


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

on my fifth bud of dog kush, very nice buzz face stone, head stone , laughing thinking all cool, aches and pain...cant imagine what they are rite now lol, not even dried out yet and popcorn dirty buds


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shudda said i get em yo! coulda lent u one shows u wat its like, pic


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> on my fifth bud of dog kush, very nice buzz face stone, head stone , laughing thinking all cool, aches and pain...cant imagine what they are rite now lol, not even dried out yet and popcorn dirty buds



haha yeh, i wasent overly impressed with mine but high temps,, bt while i wasent, 3 oz was sold in shot within 2 hrs so, the customers loved it like wer waiting on it lol.



Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3244000


 yeh same as ine but my rubber bit longer wer u suk,
take it of and take the white thing out with 4 holes, its just jamed in, makes it MUCH better


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2014)

teah i didnt have a vigorous one so enjoying it as a smoker more than grower but rge bit that i got is v cool weed


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Gf wants to try cannabis for the first time...thinking edibles like those gummy bears.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 1, 2014)

Roll her a joint or load her a bowl ffs lmao gummy bears...my first experience wasa lung ripping bong always the best iintroduction I'd say lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf wants to try cannabis for the first time...thinking edibles like those gummy bears.


Get that bitch a fat joint or a bong, fu k tye edibles till a later date,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

She doesn't smoke tobacco more has she ever smoked pot n she's a picky butch so if I get chocolate infused ganja n she doesn't like the chocolate I have to eat it so the gummy bears seems the best option


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Missus had a can of beer n boom sex Lol buying her beer more often


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got my 1st bit of dmt coming this week, gonna try it my nxt day off nxt week, when the wifes at work and kids are at school, should be fun !! Anyone else upfor a double dmt trip ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> She doesn't smoke tobacco more has she ever smoked pot n she's a picky butch so if I get chocolate infused ganja n she doesn't like the chocolate I have to eat it so the gummy bears seems the best option


Get urself some cannabutter and make a lemon drizzle cake, its the best for masking the weedy taste,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Get urself some cannabutter and make a lemon drizzle cake, its the best for masking the weedy taste,


Yeah I'll do that so, nice one man


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

deffo not edibles first time....like really bad idea if she really has never tried it cos theres no way out of that for hours and hours and it can feel like psychosis, give her a blast on the vapr at 190 imo


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

Just so You guys know sunni is no longer with RIU.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

whys that sb?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just so You guys know sunni is no longer with RIU.


I kindo miss seein her a round,, she was a nighcreature som days. hope that her nu path is all progress anhapi wish er well from ol pal geezer me 

@sunni


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whys that sb?


Cant say,Bud.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> trimmed 4 plants today, they been pulled of most leaves, hung for 3 days, then fine trimmed and paper bag for 24 hours.....ive got my dry down to 4 days, 5 if its fat bud, the paper bagging seems to really help with the finish of the buds.............this is only on the clone onlys, if u treat seed weed like this it will be gash


Hey bro do you close bag when u put buds n paper bag or u leve open


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey bro do you close bag when u put buds n paper bag or u leve open


open to start and close if u wanna slowit down a bit, depends on strain and rh, we live on a wet rock in the sea so this works well in that enviro,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH, have you just deleted that post i wrote?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

freedom of speech uunless its all too uncomfortably true, why the delete?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

so u come in here being all patrician with your inaccurate fear based criticism of us doing entheogens, you get Yorkied then play the old man sympathy card then u delete fukin posts for no reason?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> SOMEBEECH, have you just deleted that post i wrote?


Are you blind....Dont put up with that chit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> SOMEBEECH, have you just deleted that post i wrote?


apparently you don't have the right to speak your mind lol keep you opinions in your pocket zeddd lol sound for the about the vape, she's genuinely never ever smoked so I might just buy a few grams of something really high in cbd n fook all thc (I've smoked skywalker n that seemed bang on cbd)..


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

somebeech just reported you


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> somebeech just reported you


OK,No problem.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

im not even gonna be a cunt a repost my deleted one about why sunni left, IT WAS BANG ON, ffs, enjoy modding this thread mate your gonna get eaten in here with your attitude


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

gonna start a thread." i know why sunni left its been confirmed by a censored post,"


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im not even gonna be a cunt a repost my deleted one about why sunni left, IT WAS BANG ON, ffs, enjoy modding this thread mate your gonna get eaten in here with your attitude


Ffs and ther was me thinkin I miss fuckall in here......I missed that one zeddd.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

geezas just fuked the thread off, admin not gonna be happy with his stupidity, yous were too nice too quick to this one, prob not even read the thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2014)

if finshaggy can keep cluttering the servers with his shit good luck stopping a group talking about what they like.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm serious man the agora sub forums are always up but at first u need 5 odd posts or else u have to enter the captcha each time u write a message but after that ur laughing n 50 posts u can karma ppl or fook their rep...awesome place, we just need everyone to go at once that's the problem. There's a thread for English ganja n smokers so I'd say u could get some nice clones off the vendors n all on the forums.
oh did I mention once I write a smoke report for the Irish vendor with pics on the bb cheese n white rhino he's gonna send me out free smoke to test  ww n some hash


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> OK,No problem.





zeddd said:


> enjoy modding this thread mate your gonna get eaten in here with your attitude


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Ffs why don't they just leave us alone man if it weren't for this thread this site would be practically dead...wankers


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Datknet forum sounds good I've had a little gander but nothing much....once in get me new phone I'll be all over it man can't wait lol


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> open to start and close if u wanna slowit down a bit, depends on strain and rh, we live on a wet rock in the sea so this works well in that enviro,


Hey bro thinks for getting back at me will my humidity be in 40 50 so u think I should close bag on the second day in bag


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Datknet forum sounds good I've had a little gander but nothing much....once in get me new phone I'll be all over it man can't wait lol


You get fucking free drugs on there man lol especially if we storm the place at once, (I've yet to see any groups like us on there) we'll be a force to be reckoned with n ppl will actually offer u free drugs to write reviews on once you become established in there n just think of the fucking clones you could get!!! Theirs 1000s of listings for cannabis,some of em must be growing lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

lets do it, let it be somebeech who killed the thread, the golden egg, which thread u on there relax?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning all,
So got woke up at 7.45am with the delivery cunts banging my door to deliver my new suite, so they start bringing it in and realise they have lert half of one of the sofas in the warehouse, the guys says to me so u gonna be in all day cos we will just drop it off later anytime before 6pm, im like fuck that get ur boss on the phone I want an exact time I got a life and a job u know, 
Anyway the cunts in warehouse cant find the other bit of my sofa so I need to wait till they do and they will call me to arrange a time to drop it off,
Needless to say come 9am and the shop is open im calling to demand some sort of compensation or partial refund on the sofa as its now taking up a full day for me as I need to be available whenever they call to accept the delivery

Not a gd start to the day, but a nice green crack joint is now mellowing me out slightly, at least now I dont wanna bite the fuckers nose off,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

Whats the tor browser for android again relax??


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey bro thinks for getting back at me will my humidity be in 40 50 so u think I should close bag on the second day in bag


remember the warning, if its seed weed u will need to dry it longer, that advice was for uk clone only strains which dry/cure quicker


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

im loggin out


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll look for that English thread again but I think we should make our own like new RIU English thread or something members n old members can find easily n we post poo it's n shit to get the ball rolling n reports on things we've bought...just general stuff that will get the ball rolling oh n the shit talk we've grown accustomed to...all un-fucking-censored.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like the way relax....uncensored no one can tell us what we can say plus we can do reviews and get free drugs its a no brainer really ain't it man......Gaz its orbot and orweb u wanna install on your phone


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

RIU ENGLISH THREAD we can meet up here n if any better threads are found we can bless it with out awesomeness lol ill still pop in and out here but shits gotten ridiculous on here pics in private get 11views n we can't openly talk about or interests without having a nazi mod talk complete n utter SHIT. Peace n like I said we can meet on that thread to know everyone's names n take it from there


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

That's the sub forum thread name btw lol RIU ENGLISH THREAD


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

Got both them downloaded but the orbot wont connect to tor for some reason


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

So have u just made a thread on the agora showrooms?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's the sub forum thread name btw lol RIU ENGLISH THREAD


Why the fuck did u call it the english thread u muppet, ur irish, lol
U should have just called it uk thread #2 or some shit, dont give these english fuckers anymore reason to get full of themselves lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't do it on my phone either but works fine on the Mrs s5 so I just borrow her phone for 20 mins to make orders and that ....when I got my new phone I'll be able to access it all the time


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahahaha Gaz .....ENGLISH all the way


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol, ok fine I'll do it again RIU UK GROWERS THREAD gonna be in general discussion but if you type RIU into the search bar you'll find it. It's alot safer then on here..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So have u just made a thread on the agora showrooms?


the forums in general discussion or just use the search bar  Make urself a profile go into noobsvill post 4 crappy messages n u can post in the normal threads.


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 2, 2014)

get spamming ya way to 50 post, if new to the forum n under 50 post you wont be able to post in the section.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> get spamming ya way to 50 post, if new to the forum n under 50 post you wont be able to post in the section.


I thought that 2 but it's 50 posts to be able to dish out karma u only need a few posts to post on the forums


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

I cant get fucking tor to work on my tablet ffs, think im gonna need to dust off the old laptop for this shizz,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

It's gonna be a ball ache at first to get use to the GUI n all that raz but it seems the only option ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I thought that 2 but it's 50 posts to be able to dish out karma u only need a few posts to post on the forums


im on there mate, i carnt post in that thread u created, only in the new section.

''Newbie Section 
Due to the increased amount of spamming, new users with few posts are only allowed to post here.''

it wasnt always like that tho, use to be able to use the thread from the off, and the captcha gos after 5post i think but seems to be 50post before ya out of noobville.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Ah jaysus that's weird maybe selectors thread was in noobsvill. I'll rep u lads once I find u


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll have to wait til I'm on a real PC tor and iPhones is a reet fanny


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol, gonna start writing reviews on those vendors that offer discounts once u link em it lol yessssss discounted drugs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2014)

used to be 50 posts remeber making ids in the day and repping ur stuff sambo lol


i really shoudl put tor on my phone

need root?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Get orbot n orweb then all tors traffic goes through orweb so no need to root buuut if u root all ur phones traffic goes through orbot (tor) fucking dead handy bud. Especially since this site's full of over sensitive gyno sporting pussies


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

i've got a bad touch on gyno atm, doughnuts and chinese food are the main culprits


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd say not using ur clomid is the cause looool


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning! So I've been watching the progress of LED lights for a while. My last tent was taken down a couple of months ago due to a house move and now I'm gonna struggle to find space for my HPS rig. LED seems like the answer to my current problem as the auto strains I've had in the garden this summer only yield about 10 grams each. I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of smoke but crave having ladies indoors again. Dutch passion have recently put their name to a company called grow northern and their tech seems really good. Anyone used any of their gear or had good results from LED's?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Get orbot n orweb then all tors traffic goes through orweb so no need to root buuut if u root all ur phones traffic goes through orbot (tor) fucking dead handy bud. Especially since this site's full of over sensitive gyno sporting pussies



yeh just done it, i dont want everything to go thru orbot, just the orweb browser or firefix if i get the addon, if everything ra thru it then be slow as fuk lolol

so yeh,,,, working now, giz the agora signup link


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

fuck leds, use them for cuttings and seedlings. not seen a grow yet where the results were better than if they had run a hid light. maybe watt for watt they are good but defo not worth the money yet


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Nah man u can get some 5w diodes now that seem alright...still sticking with my hps mind u lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just so You guys know sunni is no longer with RIU.


We knew that last week lol, old news.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> fuck leds, use them for cuttings and seedlings. not seen a grow yet where the results were better than if they had run a hid light. maybe watt for watt they are good but defo not worth the money yet


Well we will soon see lol, out of my harvest money im buying 2 x 500w 5W LED`s to replace my HPS lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> fuck leds, use them for cuttings and seedlings. not seen a grow yet where the results were better than if they had run a hid light. maybe watt for watt they are good but defo not worth the money yet


That depends how you classify worth the money. Clearly to many people it is worth it.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Morning! So I've been watching the progress of LED lights for a while. My last tent was taken down a couple of months ago due to a house move and now I'm gonna struggle to find space for my HPS rig. LED seems like the answer to my current problem as the auto strains I've had in the garden this summer only yield about 10 grams each. I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of smoke but crave having ladies indoors again. Dutch passion have recently put their name to a company called grow northern and their tech seems really good. Anyone used any of their gear or had good results from LED's?


If you're gonna go LED, gto the LED forum, they know a shit ton of information on the topic, to a point of being able to scientifically explain to you why these may or may not be "really good".


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Morning! So I've been watching the progress of LED lights for a while. My last tent was taken down a couple of months ago due to a house move and now I'm gonna struggle to find space for my HPS rig. LED seems like the answer to my current problem as the auto strains I've had in the garden this summer only yield about 10 grams each. I've been pleasantly surprised by the quality of smoke but crave having ladies indoors again. Dutch passion have recently put their name to a company called grow northern and their tech seems really good. Anyone used any of their gear or had good results from LED's?


Just got 2oz from a 100W 3W LED over an Exo scrog and in a week or 2 am binning my 600W HPs and replacing it with 2x 500W VIPAR 5W LED`s, thats as much as i can tell you so far lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

So @zedd what did i miss re: deleted posts/sunni/ new mod being a muppet etc?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

You lads will love listening to this, nice breath of fresh air




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154502481545398


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You lads will love listening to this, nice breath of fresh air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant  The guy certainly twists things to work for his agenda, but he makes perfectly good points none the less.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

We have proof u don't need 50 posts to comment just to give out karma


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

30 posts to comment.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So @zedd what did i miss re: deleted posts/sunni/ new mod being a muppet etc?


were on agora bud. Started a new English thread u don't need to know pgp just pop on tor n onto agora sub forum. I posted the forum link a few pages back


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> were on agora bud. Started a new English thread u don't need to know pgp just pop on tor n onto agora sub forum. I posted the forum link a few pages back


Right! That still didnt explain anything tho


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

My apologies kind sir lol he just called that old mod gay (which he apparently is so I dunno lol) n that new mod that was all nice yesterday deleted it. drop zeddd a mail n I'm sure he'll explain it better but it really wasn't anything, if it was I'd have quoted it or it would of been discussed more but nooo that new indoor mod (more like inthecloset mod) deleted it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My apologies kind sir lol he just called that old mod gay (which he apparently is so I dunno lol) n that new mod that was all nice yesterday deleted it. drop zeddd a mail n I'm sure he'll explain it better but it really wasn't anything, if it was I'd have quoted it or it would of been discussed more but nooo that new indoor mod (more like inthecloset mod) deleted it.


So are we not allowed to call gay people gay now then? what are we supposed to use instead then? uphill gardener? shitstabber? bum bandit? Honesty out of all the shit that gets posted on this forum their biggest concern is using the word "gay"? If so thats probably in the top 5 most retarded things ive heard on here in the last 5 years lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So are we not allowed to call gay people gay now then? what are we supposed to use instead then? uphill gardener? shitstabber? bum bandit? Honesty out of all the shit that gets posted on this forum their biggest concern is using the word "gay"? If so thats probably in the top 5 most retarded things ive heard on here in the last 5 years lol


I'll use faggot. That seems to be a mighty prickly word for americans to hear  Name and shame this new mod  Or maybe they should make their presence be known


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Nah man this site's gone to shit. If you've an android phone download orbot n orweb, turn on orbot n copy n paste the forum link into orweb searchbar n register (don't need to use a real email) go to noobs section post 30 times (you stop having to fill out captcha after 5 posts) then search RIU n that's where we are. U need any help I'll be popping back in n I'm sure a few of the lads will 2 bur were not keeping this shit hole afloat anymore


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'll use faggot. That seems to be a mighty prickly word for americans to hear  Name and shame this new mod  Or maybe they should make their presence be known


New mod is somebeech


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just so You guys know sunni is no longer with RIU.


you killed the motherfuking thread fag ZEDDD is DEAD


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Was somebeech, he was dead on the last day (even though he didn't know shit about dmt or Salvia lol) could take a joke but seems like he was just being a sneaky fucker. Member since 2008 n now he's commenting...shits not right dawg.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

There we go, explain what exactly happened zeddd


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Yo @SOMEBEECH 

Are you british?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Yo @SOMEBEECH
> 
> Are you british?


She's a know it all YANK
... Lol I've a cap on my posts now gotta wait n shiz...gaaaay


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> She's a know it all YANK
> ... Lol I've a cap on my posts now gotta wait n shiz...gaaaay


So basically she is moderating something she most likely doesn't even understand half the time.

Just wait till friday night and the drugs and booze are rolling around the thread and see how she keeps up then  I hope she won't start censoring me as i talk about smelly paki shops


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Nah, you enjoy your dark web. Damned blackies.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol zeddd right...I'll be in once n a while to test everyone over to the darkaide lol u can come 2 Irish pm me if u need a hand


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, you enjoy your dark web. Damned blackies.


looks like its just gonna be me n you left mate lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

popping over the veg cupboard back in an hour or so


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

All these pussies. No wonder the UK is the way it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2014)

k so i'm on registered and can't see any way to type a response to anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Ahoy, u have to post 30 times in the newbie section. First 5 posts ur gonna have to enter a captcha then spam till u hit 30 posts.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

So you need to be a spammer just to use the thing. Sounds good :/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol think the D has just told me off?? Had another pipe and fuck knows what happend like but came out of it like I've been told off lmao think I should leave her alone for a month or so....fucked up shit mek me tell ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Never wanted for tor to work so bad on my phone now......new mod I've forgotten your name already but your a CUNT for fucking the thread over why don't u just piss off and leave us to it? What is the problem? We're on a weed site talking about weed n ting honestly WTF is your problem???


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just ordered a few btc, goina get me some pills, uk to uk so hopefully have em for weekend


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Get em off stoneisland mate....he got the bizz right there lol...I need to get some coinage as well gonna put a weed order in try the white widow off dutchmagic me thinks

Plus stone is fast next day to me!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2014)

dunno if i can be arse to do 50 bollocks posts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

30 posts.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Get em off stoneisland mate....he got the bizz right there lol...I need to get some coinage as well gonna put a weed order in try the white widow off dutchmagic me thinks
> 
> Plus stone is fast next day to me!!!


Cheers shawney, just waitin on my coins m8. Was looking the other day and seemed ther was none of those dominos in uk, was looking at them purple ones instead, supposed to be the successor, I'll get a proper look once my coins are in


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno if i can be arse to do 50 bollocks posts


Riu is handy cos it's quicker and easier to get on while at work and shit......still goina register on agora tho, never registered to there forum yet ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol I bet a line or 2 would sort that don lmao....I canna even get on the cunt on my wanky phone...upgrade coming soon tho so I'm gonna have to stick it oot ....can use the gurts phone but fuck does she moan about it...."u finished yet or what"...me "fucksake duck im still tryna log in" lmao not fun


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I bet a line or 2 would sort that don lmao....I canna even get on the cunt on my wanky phone...upgrade coming soon tho so I'm gonna have to stick it oot ....can use the gurts phone but fuck does she moan about it...."u finished yet or what"...me "fucksake duck im still tryna log in" lmao not fun


I can get on it on my iPhone, too slow a process tho when ur out n about


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Your usually get ur coins off the same one person or just whoever's there???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Cheers shawney, just waitin on my coins m8. Was looking the other day and seemed ther was none of those dominos in uk, was looking at them purple ones instead, supposed to be the successor, I'll get a proper look once my coins are in


look for Gold bars, their the next best thing 200+ or bugatti 200-220


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> look for Gold bars, their the next best thing 200+ or bugatti 200-220


Shawney says the gold bars went as good, I'm usually good at choosing my pills on there and I reckon them purples are the next best thing, as I say I'll get a proper gander once my coins arrive


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Your usually get ur coins off the same one person or just whoever's there???


i get it from the same person but only cuz all their details are saved so I can transfer via banking app... Literally do the whole process on my phone. The forums aren't that slow btw.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

[QUOTE hydrogrow123, post: 10853460, member: 722655"]Cheers shawney, just waitin on my coins m8. Was looking the other day and seemed ther was none of those dominos in uk, was looking at them purple ones instead, supposed to be the successor, I'll get a proper look once my coins are in[/QUOTE]


Aye thats right mate on his page it says the next lot after the doms will be the purple plus or something...I'd imagine he ain't fuckin about cuz them doms are pure boom town lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I bet a line or 2 would sort that don lmao....I canna even get on the cunt on my wanky phone...upgrade coming soon tho so I'm gonna have to stick it oot ....can use the gurts phone but fuck does she moan about it...."u finished yet or what"...me "fucksake duck im still tryna log in" lmao not fun


nope, first NA meeting soon. did the general one this morning. bunch of druggies if you ask me. only difference I could see between them and me was i had to be off to work not score. i'm at the vinegar strokes with this sign up arse


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i get it from the same person but only cuz all their details are saved so I can transfer via banking app... Literally do the whole process on my phone. The forums aren't that slow btw.


Aye that's how I had mine set up before m8, just bgettin back in the swing of things


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Shawney says the gold bars went as good, I'm usually good at choosing my pills on there and I reckon them purples are the next best thing, as I say I'll get a proper gander once my coins arrive


bugatti are the shiz, but they're massive.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> bugatti are the shiz, but they're massive.


Aye before them was nthe ferraris, they we're massive too


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Slowly building up my rep on the forums, n hopefully test out a few vendors smoke once they see the detailed smoke report I do today I'll be bating em off with sticks...drug sticks


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

[QUOTE hydrogrow123, post: 10853472, member: 722655"]Your usually get ur coins off the same one person or just whoever's there???[/QUOTE]

Yeh I try to but depends how much u gonna spend as some have certain trade limits don't they


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Slowly building up my rep on the forums, n hopefully test out a few vendors smoke once they see the detailed smoke report I do today I'll be bating em off with sticks...drug sticks


When sr one was going a good m8 of mine was all over the free samples, had fuckin everything, pills coke MDMA weed hash lol, don't think there's so many freebies on agora tho, we both used his account and when we showed the transaction history they we're more than happy to hand them out. He used to always be first there tho on the samples lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [QUOTE hydrogrow123, post: 10853472, member: 722655"]Your usually get ur coins off the same one person or just whoever's there???


Yeh I try to but depends how much u gonna spend as some have certain trade limits don't they[/QUOTE]

I use to use the same person all the time, this cuntsn either taking his time or else its my transaction, which can be slow nthe first time to someone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeh can take its time sometimes then others go in literally seconds...should be in within an hour mate...stressful ain't it lol...gimme my coins mutthafucka!!! I gitta wait till she's back before I can even start man ffs looks like I'm gonna have another hash joint


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Fighting em off with drug sticks ay lax...made me chuckle that did lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh can take its time sometimes then others go in literally seconds...should be in within an hour mate...stressful ain't it lol...gimme my coins mutthafucka!!! I gitta wait till she's back before I can even start man ffs looks like I'm gonna have another hash joint


I thru 60 quid on and within seconds he's written back saying I only payed 16 quid and need to transfer another 44 lol, I wrote back and asked him is he pulling my leg and could he check again, he replies sorry mate. Lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Wtf lol....so all sorted then?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Wtf lol....so all sorted then?


Not yet still waiting on my transfer to go thru ffs


----------



## wdrags (Sep 2, 2014)

@ relax could ya do a little write up for us old dumb asses that just got an android blower on how to get on the the dark webz please mate, havent been posting but been lurking and dont wanna be one of the last old timers from here on me tod coz i cant figure shit out, on an lg g3 if it makes any difference,
Right im off to work so ill download or add whatever i need to in the morning and get back to ya on here unless it works then ill start the spamming on there


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope, first NA meeting soon. did the general one this morning. bunch of druggies if you ask me. only difference I could see between them and me was i had to be off to work not score. i'm at the vinegar strokes with this sign up arse


That's my issue. I know i drink too much. But it has always been a consistent amount, and I only drink as much as allows to me proceed with my life as normal. To me AA etc is for when you get to the point that you lose your job because you went in drunk etc, not because you like 3 or 4 pints over the course of an evening. seems like you hold shit down pretty tight (most of the time ) despite indulging in your fancies. Heck, if you can cook real food most nights for you and the missus then you can't have that much of a problem


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

sounds like somebody is in denial. the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

I've just been scanning agoea for the past 10 mins looming for dutch magic and he ain't even on there lol its sr2 he's on lmao ffs and now she wants her phone back hahaha FML


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've just been scanning agoea for the past 10 mins looming for dutch magic and he ain't even on there lol its sr2 he's on lmao ffs and now she wants her phone back hahaha FML


Pick up a cheap tablet or something for it shawney, be a lot less ear ache


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeh I'm going to hydro either that or pay £140 and get my phone upgrade now? ....my lads got a tab but he's worse than his mother lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> sounds like somebody is in denialI. the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem!


Read the very first line  "I drink too much". Yup, definately denying it. I'm stating that in my opinion AA is for a whole different level of addiction than me enjoying a few glasses of cider or bottles of beer each night. I drink because I enjoy it and I can, not because i have to. I happily gave up booze completely for the whole of last december, not a drop, just to show myself that i could. I'm not some guy shaking by 11am because he needs some vodka.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

hahaha, cunt!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

wdrags said:


> @ relax could ya do a little write up for us old dumb asses that just got an android blower on how to get on the the dark webz please mate, havent been posting but been lurking and dont wanna be one of the last old timers from here on me tod coz i cant figure shit out, on an lg g3 if it makes any difference,
> Right im off to work so ill download or add whatever i need to in the morning and get back to ya on here unless it works then ill start the spamming on there


u need to download, orbot and orweb from the android store, it walks u thru the setup when u install orbot

although i still cant get it working on my tablet but apparently its cos my galaxy tab isnt fully compatible or some shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2014)

was a bit shocked to see this in the bogs mind


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u need to download, orbot and orweb from the android store, it walks u thru the setup when u install orbot
> 
> although i still cant get it working on my tablet but apparently its cos my galaxy tab isnt fully compatible or some shit


Teach you right for buying a POS samsung tablet


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

nothing better than somebody who has no clue about a said subject trying to dish out advice.

be careful children, try the drugs and your legs will fall off, probably..........


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just got 2oz from a 100W 3W LED over an Exo scrog and in a week or 2 am binning my 600W HPs and replacing it with 2x 500W VIPAR 5W LED`s, thats as much as i can tell you so far lol


Thanks, I'm gonna get two of the grow northern units as they reckon the output of each is comparable to 400w HPS, I've found independent reviews that seem to support that claim. . They're using 5w LED's too. I spoke to a guy at the firm and he was pretty sound, talked the talk and all that. Not having to manage all that heat has got to be a good thing. The lamps alone save loads on juice without including the decreased extraction.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> If you're gonna go LED, gto the LED forum, they know a shit ton of information on the topic, to a point of being able to scientifically explain to you why these may or may not be "really good".


Will do, yeah 'really good' is a bit if a non statement when talking tech. Jeremy at the firm reeled off what spectrum of light and the tech specs but it didn't really register. What can I say, if you wanted me to build you a grow room in your house as if it wasn't in fact there- no worries. Electrickery within the lights, not so much.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna get two of the grow northern units as they reckon the output of each is comparable to 400w HPS, I've found independent reviews that seem to support that claim. . They're using 5w LED's too. I spoke to a guy at the firm and he was pretty sound, talked the talk and all that. Not having to manage all that heat has got to be a good thing. The lamps alone save loads on juice without including the decreased extraction.


got a link to the lights?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Will do, yeah 'really good' is a bit if a non statement when talking tech. Jeremy at the firm reeled off what spectrum of light and the tech specs but it didn't really register. What can I say, if you wanted me to build you a grow room in your house as if it wasn't in fact there- no worries. Electrickery within the lights, not so much.


Exactly. Even if i'm in a shop and need help i'll just walkout instead, because thoe staff are not there to help, they are there to sell, as much as they can.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Found dutch on agora 20g of white widow is about £120.....sold


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> got a link to the lights?


This is their site which shows their older units, get hold of them direct and they'll happily talk to you. New line ready in 3 wks. If you google their name you will see Dutch passions endorsement too. 

http://www.grownorthern.co.uk/index.php/online-store/ms-0006


----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

Something Amazing LED Grow bars and Grow LED Panel .
http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_products/


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

GCMDH said:


> Something Amazing LED Grow bars and Grow LED Panel .
> http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_products/


Mmmmm. Look at those happy ladies bathed in purple. It's definitely an interesting prospect.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> This is their site which shows their older units, get hold of them direct and they'll happily talk to you. New line ready in 3 wks. If you google their name you will see Dutch passions endorsement too.
> 
> http://www.grownorthern.co.uk/index.php/online-store/ms-0006


They are just generic chinese ones that are put into different cases, exact same lights an specs as the VIPAR bx2 &bx3/euro supply and about 10 others under a few different brands out there, these are in the decent chinese crap category but 3W are only good for vegging lights, if you want any kind of yield using leds for flower it has to be 5W with as close to white light as possible it seems these days

If you wanna get some cheap but decent lights look at the 5W VIPAR`s on ebay, 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-VIPAR-Reflector-LED-Grow-Light-600W-Spectrum-Grow-Veg-Flower-5W-Lamps-Panel-/171341938017?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item27e4c67d61

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2PCs-VIPAR-500W-Reflector-LED-Grow-Light-5W-Leds-Hydroponic-Plant-Veg-Bloom-Lamp-/191221781753?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item2c85b4d4f9

I am going to be swapping my 600W HPs for 2 x 500w panels( roughly 600 REAL watts) to cover my 1m square area roughly an i will be picking between 1 of the 2 links above


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

GCMDH said:


> Something Amazing LED Grow bars and Grow LED Panel .
> http://www.ecosunlite.com/e_products/


they are all shitty 3W`s


----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe you can go to check the cree led chips , those LED chips are not good quality ones . *Epiled Leds When do they begin to make 5W led chips ? *


----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> they are all shitty 3W`s


 They will have 5W cree led chips .


----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.ecosunlite.com/html_info/FAQ.html they have material comparation for LED Growlights .


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

GCMDH said:


> They will have 5W cree led chips .


it says on the descriptions on their own website that they are 3w


----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

The so-called 5W in the market is not real 5W , only can reach 3W . Two 3W led chip packaged together . Actually Cree 3W can beat the so-called 5W LED chips which are Cheap chinese led chips .


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

Check out this grow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2014)

So Shawny had 2 different pills, both advertised as 200+ mg of MDMA but with differing effects.

The stated 200-220mg doses (bloody high for MDMA) of these pills and the fact that they can be bought for far, far cheaper than crystal MDMA should indicate that they don't actually have that amount of MDMA in them but an analogue like MDEA (street name Eve), MDMC (Methylone) or MDEC (Ethylone).

(*Methylone is bk-MDMA made with methanol. Ethylone is bk-MDMA made with ethanol*)

Actually, I know for a fact that the majority of what is passed off as crystal MDMA on the deep web is actually these 3 cheaper analogues bought from industrial chemical plants in Asia and Eastern Europe then passed off as proper.........

*(methylone) MDMC: - * http://rc-chemical.com/goods/methylone/
*(methylone) MDMC: - * http://www.weiku.com/products-image/19137294/Methylone.html

*(ethylone) MDEC: -* http://www.weiku.com/products-image/19432997/Ethylone.html
*(ethylone) MDEC: - *http://www.indiamart.com/shanghai-medpep/research-chemicals.html
*(street name Eve) MDEA: - *http://trade.indiamart.com/details.mp?offer=7371378512


I also know (due to recent investigation) that the Domino and Nintendo pills are not 100% MDMA, they actually contain a mix of MDMA and MDEA, exactly the reason why they fucked him up more, MDMA has very little stimulation so the heads that like to get messy (the ones that have been brought up on cheap commercial speedy pills and don't know what real MDMA feels like) want a bit of a kick so hence the mix (the MDMA content of these pills is not 200+mg either but the combined mix dose is so you don't actually know how much real MDMA you are getting).


Food for thought lads.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

GCMDH said:


> http://www.ecosunlite.com/html_info/FAQ.html they have material comparation for LED Growlights .


Those again are exactly the same generic chinese ones that feature in my conversation with ishitmonkies or whatever his name is in just a different metal case again


----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

Check their LED grow bars , the heat cooling system and the design for greenhouse , remote control dimmable ones .


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

Whats the name of the thing moths do with flying towards a hot light bulb or candle??

Whatever it is i think someone had lit a great big idiot candle an placed it on our thread lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

i'm actually thinking of givin the leds a try, fuck it.

anyone know a good hydro shop in the leeds area?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 2, 2014)

GCMDH said:


> The so-called 5W in the market is not real 5W , only can reach 3W . Two 3W led chip packaged together . Actually Cree 3W can beat the so-called
> 5W LED chips which are Cheap chinese led chips .


None of the 5w LEDs are real, is that the case wherever they're from? Although there is a lot of Chinese cheap crap out there, I'm not sure Dutch passion would stick their name to it. I am open to all info so my investment will be sound.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So Shawny had 2 different pills, both advertised as 200+ mg of MDMA but with differing effects.
> 
> The stated 200-220mg doses (bloody high for MDMA) of these pills and the fact that they can be bought for far, far cheaper than pure crystal MDMA should indicate that they don't actually have that amount of MDMA in them but a analogue like MDEA (street name Eve), MDMC (Methylone) or MDEC (Ethylone).
> 
> ...


Ur probly right yorkie, and as said before on here that's why some people enjoy the buzz of a pill rather than MDMA, I've had proper MDMA but I'd rather have the buzzz of a good pill, obviously that's cos of the other shit in them.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> i'm actually thinking of givin the leds a try, fuck it.
> 
> anyone know a good hydro shop in the leeds area?


Leeds road, Huddersfield there's one. Only know this cos was there the other week and seen a sign for it lol

20miles from Leeds but still Leeds road init lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> anyone know a good hydro shop in the leeds area?



http://www.clockworkhorticulture.com/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur probly right yorkie, and as said before on here that's why some people enjoy the buzz of a pill rather than MDMA, I've had proper MDMA but I'd rather have the buzzz of a good pill, obviously that's cos of the other shit in them.


I'm different.

If I want an MDMA buzz I'll get MDMA.

If I want a different buzz I'll get something else.

I'm not down for thowing pills of fuck knows what down my neck just cos they fuck me up royal, well not these days anyway lol.

My advice to folks is to buy a pure gram of each chemical and do each on it's own to see what you personally like, it makes no sense at all to buy pills with whatever mix in them when you can buy each chem seperately.

Without lab tests you simply don't know what you are getting in pills, with pure crystal you do.

But each to their own and all that.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

anyone got the agora forum link again? i fuckin forgot to save it somewhere when i last logged off


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 2, 2014)

planning on buying a 2400w setup but will also buy an led if one takes my fancy, is it a big shop with plenty of fancy gizmos to waste money on? i usually go to a shop in stoke that is like a growers b+q


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 2, 2014)

its kl i found it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm different.
> 
> If I want an MDMA buzz I'll get MDMA.
> 
> ...


If I want an MDMA buzz I'll buy MDMA, if I want a buzz that I get off "pills" then I'll buy pills. Don't get me wrong I would never buy pills off the street anymore but I'll happily buy these Dutch pills of the darknet. Maybe if I was a fuckin scientist I could buy these pills, test them, then buy the chemicals individually and get well fucked up.....but guess what? I'm not...so guess I'll stick to the Dutch pills even tho I haven't a fuckin clue what's in them....u sound like ur getting old yorkie lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Still no fuckin coins yet, this is a fuckin joke!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If I want an MDMA buzz I'll buy MDMA, if I want a buzz that I get off "pills" then I'll buy pills. Don't get me wrong I would never buy pills off the street anymore but I'll happily buy these Dutch pills of the darknet. Maybe if I was a fuckin scientist I could buy these pills, test them, then buy the chemicals individually and get well fucked up.....but guess what? I'm not...so guess I'll stick to the Dutch pills even tho I haven't a fuckin clue what's in them....u sound like ur getting old yorkie lol



I understand mate but what I'm trying to say is that.....OK some folks say they enjoy the buzz of a"pill" but each pill buzz is completely diifferent cos each has a different mix of different drugs.
The term "pill" is generic as fuck, you wouldn't like the buzz from a BZP pill or one of those "flatliners" from back in the day I assure you! lol


You don't have to be a scientist or be able to test the deepnet pills to buy the chems seperately.....
I've just listed what chems they contain and all 3 are available to buy on either Agora or Pandora.

There's loads of Ethylone/Methylone/MDMA crystal vendors on the deepweb, have a look for yourself.
So yes you can buy each chem sepeartely and mix them yourself for a personalised buzz, exactly the reason why I've just given you the information. 

You'll also find that at lesast one of those links I gave is for a (regular internet) vendor of RC's that sells exactly those chems.





I'm not getting old mate, I'm getting wiser.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Just bought my coins...fucking hell they're getting tight with security man I've done a few transactions now and still folk wanna see ID...wheres your fucking ID ya cunt lol....anyway time to go agoea shopping 20g of white widow here I come lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

[="Hydrogrow123, post: 10854012, member: 722655"]Still no fuckin coins yet, this is a fuckin joke!![/QUOTE]

Thats taking the piss mate fuckin hell I've just gone thru the whole check and all that bollovks paid and received my coins already....your man needs a slap


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just bought my coins...fucking hell they're getting tight with security man I've done a few transactions now and still folk wanna see ID...wheres your fucking ID ya cunt lol....anyway time to go agoea shopping 20g of white widow here I come lolol


Cunt! 5 hours and still none here, feeling it ain't goina happen tonight


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> [="Hydrogrow123, post: 10854012, member: 722655"]Still no fuckin coins yet, this is a fuckin joke!!


Thats taking the piss mate fuckin hell I've just gone thru the whole check and all that bollovks paid and received my coins already....your man needs a slap[/QUOTE]

If I could reach the cunt I would, he's been online and answering messages.......these shit banks we have here


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just bought my coins...fucking hell they're getting tight with security man I've done a few transactions now and still folk wanna see ID...wheres your fucking ID ya cunt lol....anyway time to go agoea shopping 20g of white widow here I come lolol


ID? what like your driving licence or some shit?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeh just name showing all sensitive covered up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2014)

While searching for reliable HGH sources I found a lab in Poland that stocks it for nonprescription sale (legal in England if you bring it back personally instead of shipping it).

Coincidentally the same lab sells MDMA oil (PMK) in a dehydrated powder form that can be shipped with no restrictions and then reconstituted back into an oil at a later date before being processed into ecstasy.

I'm so tempted to pay the lab a visit and pick a box up in person before I come home. 

The missus is with me though so that idea goes out of the window, time to plan a boozy weekend away with the lads when I get back methinks.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thats taking the piss mate fuckin hell I've just gone thru the whole check and all that bollovks paid and received my coins already....your man needs a slap


If I could reach the cunt I would, he's been online and answering messages.......these shit banks we have here[/QUOTE]

Yeh still 10 years behind lolol ....tbf we had the same bank so always makes things that bit quicker like.....

Do it yorkie I wanna see what pure Ecstasy feels like cum in yer pants material


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm no expert on pills MDMA ecstasy at all I've only ever hada few pills and never ttouched pure Mandy ......but them white doms were the bolloks yorkie had me feeling myself up and stretching out with a huge grin on my face 10 x better than what I've ever had before


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm no expert on pills MDMA ecstasy at all I've only ever hada few pills and never ttouched pure Mandy ......but them white doms were the bolloks yorkie had me feeling myself up and stretching out with a huge grin on my face 10 x better than what I've ever had before


Aye that's the Ethylone bit in em mate.

Loads more stimulating than MDMA but without the empathic euphoria (well, if you do it on it's own), do too much though and thats the stuff that sends you a bit dopey/stoney.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

Tbf the come down is kind of stoney....fuckin bangin pills tho


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 2, 2014)

So just been up and watered me plants and I got some little black fuckin fly's on top of the soil when in water they fly off like....they're not blackfly just little black/blueish fuvkers wtf do I need man...cuz I'm in soil in don't wanna go killing all the benificials naaaaa mean


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Guess who got 8.3g of paki for free lol he sent me the wrong package so said keep it n to say sorry I'm getting not just my 3g of cheese n 3.5 of rhino but mother fucking 4grams of each!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

wdrags said:


> @ relax could ya do a little write up for us old dumb asses that just got an android blower on how to get on the the dark webz please mate, havent been posting but been lurking and dont wanna be one of the last old timers from here on me tod coz i cant figure shit out, on an lg g3 if it makes any difference,
> Right im off to work so ill download or add whatever i need to in the morning and get back to ya on here unless it works then ill start the spamming on there


download orbot and orweb. Long press orbot to activate shit will download shiz n connect u to other shiz then go on orweb (after going on deepdotweb -safest place to secure a safe address since alot are phishing scame- get the referral link -not giving out mine to strangers lol- copy paste it into the orweb search bar n sign up lol you'll get the subform addresses on deepdotweb n all any other questions @ me away bud n remember TELL EVERYONE


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2014)

ez, ez....


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## GCMDH (Sep 2, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> None of the 5w LEDs are real, is that the case wherever they're from? Although there is a lot of Chinese cheap crap out there, I'm not sure Dutch passion would stick their name to it. I am open to all info so my investment will be sound.


 Yeah , Dutch passion's from China too . Those 5W LED Chip is not reliable quality . But it needs several month to know it .


----------



## Tri-Strain-o-Tops (Sep 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3244944


This how that shit really went down...





His lightsaber is two colors yo...


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tri-Strain-o-Tops said:


> This how that shit really went down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea totally fckn gay


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So just been up and watered me plants and I got some little black fuckin fly's on top of the soil when in water they fly off like....they're not blackfly just little black/blueish fuvkers wtf do I need man...cuz I'm in soil in don't wanna go killing all the benificials naaaaa mean


Get some chillies - hottest you can find - powder will do. Mash em up, add water and strain with coffee filter or tissue and spray everywhere. It won't kill them outright but stops em feeding and dramatically slows reproduction. I sprayed every day for 3 days then every 2nd day for about a week. I don't know how far into flower you are but this may buy you some time. Obviously mold can then be an issue if your airflow /temps aren't good. 
Hope that helps


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

On only 2 weeks in like...cleared the room out last night fly sprayed the litttle cunts fot 5 mins.....cleaned all the room back out again washed the floor and that and then any remaing I just tried to drown them by misting round the bases of the plants .....never had flys in my room before doing my cunting head in not what I be needing man


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> On only 2 weeks in like...cleared the room out last night fly sprayed the litttle cunts fot 5 mins.....cleaned all the room back out again washed the floor and that and then any remaing I just tried to drown them by misting round the bases of the plants .....never had flys in my room before doing my cunting head in not what I be needing man


What yu need it diamtotmotmtotmotmotaotmacious thingy lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Lolol shit yano I've actually got a big bag of the fucker looks like its a sprinkle of that on top of the soil when I get in tonihjt ...orderd my 20 g of white widow as well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 3, 2014)

They might well be fungus gnats/fruit flies Shawny.

Me and Don both get em quite regular.

You want to let your pots dry out and then water with a strong Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) wash.

I put women's tights round my airports too so they can't get at the roots to feed.

The wetter your medium is the harder they are to get rid of.

They Don't really do any harm to your plants if you keep on top of em but they're a fucking pain in the arse to live with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

i traded mine in for thrips. easier to live with but they're still munching away...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeh they seem to be living on the surface of the soil where its dry and when I water they come flying out...had me itching like a scabby cunt last neet lol...I'll have a look at this H202 was tbingy....when I get in I'm gonna layer the tops with diatom earth just to see how that goes maybe even a folier spray of it? Little cunts.....Yeh they do look like fruit fly tbh the kind that hang around pineapples n shit....little cunts I'll charge the fuckers rent soon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)

If it's gnats get gnatrol,cheap n it's organic..sorted me out straight away...well it kills what's in the soil but the strips catch the flies..problem solved


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)

This is the one I use sugar tits.. Fuck da mods lo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeh ibrekon could be fruit flys man don't thinknteyre gnats tbf I get some sticky tape things use my DE and see if that works if not I'll have to get something to hit em hard with....the main attraction for them seems to be the dry layer of soil so just gonna mist is down everyday now as well see if it helps


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

everyone else say let the soil dry out- shawn adds extra water. way to do what you like lad!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 3, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLCDFEA6D52E5CC0EC&v=A8yjNbcKkNY


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> everyone else say let the soil dry out- shawn adds extra water. way to do what you like lad!


you do hydro right gbh?


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

coco don, water aint my bag. never had those black flies but have had thrips mites and springtails.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 3, 2014)

PM me your PGP key Relapse.

You too Shawny.

I'll get myself one soon as.

Been Sat on a coach across Poland for the last 6 hours, can't wait to get off, fed and watered.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2014)

btw it takes 30 posts to be a full member, i literally just posted spam 30 time s and im in, one word posts x 30 and full member, 50 posts give u karma so u can give someone karma or remove it lol fun times, so we will spot u and karma ur arse up and get trading lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> everyone else say let the soil dry out- shawn adds extra water. way to do what you like lad!


Lol I can't keep it any drier if I did they'd wilt and die...they seem to live on the dry stuff...when I water they fly off says to me they don't like water??? Fuck knows but I'll sort it I always do


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

give them the ice bucket challenge, open the tent and launch a bucket over everything, that'll sort 'em

and thanks for the advice yorkie lol, the shop was nice and quiet, sorted me out a new 2400w set up.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

use the hoover to suck them up shawn, i had to do it once when i was cleaning out my dads flat and a bunch of bananas had gone to mush the place was infested


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeh ice bucket challenge it is then...fuck it lol...light on in half hour so iI'll see how last nights tactics played off​


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Just remembers I got my DE as well I'll give em a dusting of that fucker see if it helps


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

de works by scratching the little fickers to death, it should affect larvae and anything moving on the soil, how much diatamasheaciousness erf have you got? throw a bucket of that in there, sure to fix shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

At half inch thick when you water the DE turns to a slick hard plate across the coco. Doesn't do shit. Full on bad chems or taking a pause in the perpetual is truly the best way.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)

Sound shawnybizzle. Did the challenge myself..speedo hat n all lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 3, 2014)

so got orbpt installled and working,
got apg insgtalled and intered password and email and then it made a long key?
so what noext/.?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

I've just been up and theres still a few of the fuckers about but Yeh they didn't like the DE I've just chucked a couple of spoonfuls on top and lightly mixed it in....they like to hang around the bottom of the pot as well little cunts

Lol just read your comment about the DE don ahhhhhh never mind we'll see what happens.....if the final product isn't twice as tasty frosty and bigger yield I'll go back to coco I think can't be doing with fighting pests man ballache.com


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)

Well if ur all setup with orbot n orweb go to deepdotweb n get the forums link n copy n paste it into the searchbar n sign up, go to noobs, spam 30 times (you stop having to fill in the captcha after 5 posts) then click home n search RIU n were there lol or if it's for agora I'd sent u the referral code a while ago so just follow that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 3, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> use the hoover to suck them up shawn, i had to do it once when i was cleaning out my dads flat and a bunch of bananas had gone to mush the place was infested


I love my Hoover. Most women do. Mine has come in particularly handy in unblocking the AC which started pissing out water all down the walls recently. I hung myself out the window and hoovered the hose. 

I get on with my neighbours but still, it's a pisstake to come home to a wet living room.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2014)

^^ha ha some of u were tempted by my alter ego honey trap lol soz lads


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Lol what did u do?.....so Dutch magic still hasn't processed my order yet on sr .....he wants to hurry the fuck up

U get your coins hydro?


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 3, 2014)

fuckin schizos lot of yer


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 3, 2014)

Lol as soon as I got my new phone I'm gonna be all over them agora forums big time...openly discuss trade and sales of drugs and stuff .and a the same time a click away from 12000+ substances lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol what did u do?.....so Dutch magic still hasn't processed my order yet on sr .....he wants to hurry the fuck up
> 
> U get your coins hydro?


Yeah I did m8, first thing this morning.....got some of them purple yokes and a wee bit of yellow pollen on root


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol as soon as I got my new phone I'm gonna be all over them agora forums big time...openly discuss trade and sales of drugs and stuff .and a the same time a click away from 12000+ substances lol


Why can't u get on it now shawney?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ha lads this look like any1s profile ha ... seen it watchin this bojack horseman on netflix ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Why can't u get on it now shawney?


I can get on but not on my phone..have to use the Mrs phone or my lads tablet as the lappy is fucked...my phone just won't connect for some reason orbot starts and then fuck all just stops so don't think the phone is capable of operating it lol...enjoy your jack n jills lol....who u get your hash off?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2014)

I had this problem aswel shawn but i downloaded (orxy) and used that with orbweb


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I can get on but not on my phone..have to use the Mrs phone or my lads tablet as the lappy is fucked...my phone just won't connect for some reason orbot starts and then fuck all just stops so don't think the phone is capable of operating it lol...enjoy your jack n jills lol....who u get your hash off?


Got off persianrug shawney, wee bit of yellow pollen, it cost pretty much exactly what I had left after the pills


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2014)

Whos fucking bright idea was it to label the Agora forum RIU?

What a brilliant way to connect your activitys between the deepnet and clearnet!!...........

Something along the lines of "UK Crew" would of been a little more descreet.

Not to mention then posting said tag on a clearnet public forum that is plastered all over Google's top result!

Veterans and solid members should be communicating this info through PGP so that your efforts are not totally fucking wasted by letting every Tom, Dick and Harry know exactly what your doing.

Epic security fail there lads, lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

irish4:20post: 10858483 said:


> I had this problem aswel shawn but i downloaded (orxy) and used that with orbweb


Fuckin bless ya mate I'm on,on me phone now brilliant


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)

monring ladies,

key metre getting fited
no way iim runnig 1k in veg lolol

flipping tomorrow or monday


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> monring ladies,
> 
> key metre getting fited
> no way iim runnig 1k in veg lolol
> ...


Just as long as they don't make you get one of those smart meters. Fuck that, too much info can be taken. My mate has got the best idea, bury a container or two and run it off generators.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Just as long as they don't make you get one of those smart meters. Fuck that, too much info can be taken. My mate has got the best idea, bury a container or two and run it off generators.



gennys are loud and when u live in a inner city estate getting a few pikeys to move a shipping container in,,, comes ontop
lol

and soon wer all gunna have smart metres by law, like the states


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Whos fucking bright idea was it to label the Agora forum RIU?
> 
> What a brilliant way to connect your activitys between the deepnet and clearnet!!...........
> 
> ...


I'd intended it to be easy for everyone to find. we wanted a forum we didn't have to watch what we say in, anyones invited just as long as they're not pussy yanks lol n once everyone's on the forums we can private up a new thread on there or head to an existing thread or even muster up a password access thread....shits still safer than rollitup.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ....shits still safer than rollitup.


Not really now the 2 are publicly connected.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Send us a pgp link to the forum lax my man


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin bless ya mate I'm on,on me phone now brilliant


No bothers man i tried for ages to get it to work on mine


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gennys are loud and when u live in a inner city estate getting a few pikeys to move a shipping container in,,, comes ontop
> lol
> 
> and soon wer all gunna have smart metres by law, like the states


In rental accommodation I imagine you won't have a choice but They'll have a job enforcing it upon house owners. They can't cut u off if u pay your bills, if u got kids then they're double fucked. Inner city is a problem for burying containers for sure man. Never get pikeys involved unless u want your grow ripped. I'm from the country, sympathetic farmers are the way. All the problems with diseases and soaring costs mean that even some 'straight' old farmers are up for a tax free cash crop!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> In rental accommodation I imagine you won't have a choice but They'll have a job enforcing it upon house owners. They can't cut u off if u pay your bills, if u got kids then they're double fucked. Inner city is a problem for burying containers for sure man. Never get pikeys involved unless u want your grow ripped. I'm from the country, sympathetic farmers are the way. All the problems with diseases and soaring costs mean that even some 'straight' old farmers are up for a tax free cash crop!



my fucking days u do take thing literally,

and in the states its LAW to have smrt metres so they can cut u off if u dont pay

ask YOUR electric company, ther coming mate, so best to use LOADS of lekki now so when they do, its not out of the norm that ur using so much

as for solar panels, we cant get them of the council, the whoel reason to get them was u use watever lekki per week, say ur panels can tae 10k watts a week, ur using 8k then the remaing 2k goes bak into the grid, hence you geting them free of the coucil,

BUT, we use more than that, as do many houses but the fact we do, unles we pay, we cant have em.

besides i aint lettin no cunt in my loft anwyays.

dunno wer panels thought came from but all the same


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gennys are loud and when u live in a inner city estate getting a few pikeys to move a shipping container in,,, comes ontop
> lol
> 
> and soon wer all gunna have smart metres by law, like the states


RE: the smart meters, no we wont, the whole programme of rolling them out has been a disaster and will never be up to a workable level, different manufacturers machines and diferent generations of meters that cannot connect with each other will ensure that smart meters will be given up on when its realised how fucked the rollout is, even industry experts have said from the start its a completely unworkable system


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Send us a pgp link to the forum lax my man


zeddd posted one a few pages back or the last page....you're gonna have to spam the noobs thread b4 u can post...I'll change the name so lol jeebus


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

All gone,couldn't modify the name so deleted it..theirs another thread already established I suggest we hop on that gravy train. Pm for details or send me a pm on the forums but everyone has seemed to have found it


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 4, 2014)

Random one i found.....

*World leaders to make bold, groundbreaking recommendations for major reform to global drug policy*





_Submitted by: Danny Kushlick_

Post Date: 
3rd Sep 2014






_Members of the Global Commission on Drug Policy_



On Tuesday, 9 September, the Global Commission on Drug Policy will release _Taking Control: Pathways to Drug Policies that Work_, a new, groundbreaking report, at a press conference in New York City.

The event will be live-streamed and speakers will include former Brazilian President Fernando Henrique Cardoso, former Mexican President Ernesto Zedillo, former Colombian President César Gaviria, former Swiss President Ruth Dreifuss, Richard Branson and others. 

The Commissioners will then meet with UN Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon and UN Deputy Secretary General Jan Eliasson in the afternoon following the press conference.





The report reflects a new evolution in the thinking of the Commissioners, who are set to become the most distinguished group of high-level leaders to ever call for far-reaching changes to global drug policy.
In 2011, the Commission’s initial report broke new ground in both advancing and globalizing the debate over drug prohibition and its alternatives. The Commission’s work has created conditions for not just former presidents but _current_ presidents to speak out as well.

Recent developments in Latin America and the United States instigated the upcoming UN General Assembly Special Session (UNGASS) on Drugs in 2016, and created an opportunity to lay the foundation for a new drug control regime for the 21st century.

Below is a full list of the Global Commission's members:

*Kofi Annan*, former Secretary-General of the United Nations and chair of the Kofi Annan Foundation, Ghana

*Louise Arbour*, former UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, Canada

*Pavel Bém*, former Mayor of Prague, Czech Republic

*Richard Branson*, entrepreneur, advocate for social causes, founder of the Virgin Group, cofounder of The Elders, United Kingdom

*Fernando Henrique Cardoso*, former President of Brazil (chair)

*Maria Cattaui*, Petroplus Holdings Board member, former Secretary-General of the International Chamber of Commerce, Switzerland

*Ruth Dreifuss*, former President of Switzerland and Minister of Home Affairs

*César Gaviria*, former President of Colombia

*Asma Jahangir*, human rights activist, former UN Special Rapporteur on Arbitrary, Extrajudicial and Summary Executions, Pakistan

*Michel Kazatchkine*, UN Secretary General Special Envoy on HIV/AIDS in Eastern Europe and Central Asia, and former executive director of the Global Fund to Fight AIDS, Tuberculosis and Malaria, France

*Aleksander Kwasniewski*, former President of Poland

*Richard Lagos*, former President of Chile

*George Papandreou*, former Prime Minister of Greece

*Jorge Sampaio*, former President of Portugal

*George P. Shultz*, former Secretary of State, United States (honorary chair)

*Javier Solana*, former European Union High Representative for the Common Foreign and Security Policy , Spain

*Thorvald Stoltenberg*, former Minister of Foreign Affairs and UN High Commissioner for Refugees, Norway

*Mario Vargas Llosa*, writer and public intellectual, Peru

*Paul Volcker*, former Chairman of the United States Federal Reserve and of the Economic Recovery Board

*John Whitehead*, former Deputy Secretary of State, former Co-Chairman Goldman Sachs & Co. and founding Chairman, 9/11 Memorial & Museum

*Ernesto Zedillo*, former President of Mexico





0 comments
Sign in
_36 people listening_

Newest | Oldest | Top Comments
*Categories*

Brazil


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Right all signed up on agora forum now...just need to batter a load of posts out and I'm in there like swimwear


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't believe your posting your bondage pics ice the Mrs won'tbe happy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Lol ya div...I see you must of searched for that yourself lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)

dafuq the last few posts go?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

Fucking mods lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Fucksake can't even post pics of tits sewn together now wtf....but seriously tho mods suck b sack


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 4, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fucksake can't even post pics of tits sewn together now wtf....but seriously tho mods suck b sack


Was them ic3s tits? really? I knew he was gettin it done but not so soon.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

hydrogrow123 said:


> Was them ic3s tits? really? I knew he was gettin it done but not so soon.


Hahaha yeh they're ices alright he kept tryna skype me with em last night the dirty bastard


----------



## GW Genetics (Sep 4, 2014)

Somango 2 weeks old


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

GW Genetics said:


> Somango 2 weeks old


get a bigger pot for it b4 u fuk it rite up


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

wassup cunts? lol I really fukin hate fags these days, hope that faggy mod reads this fukin degenerates


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wassup cunts? lol I really fukin hate fags these days, hope that faggy mod reads this fukin degenerates


@zedd fuck you......sup my nigg..


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)

AHAHA zedd, u a homeboy^^^ lfao

all this time zedddz been one of the "good ole boys"

lol i feel abused


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 4, 2014)

oh yeh and u lot FUKOFF

U CAN ONLY WISH YOUR SHIT LOOKED AS GOOD AS MINE YO!

ahaha

flipping tomoz, not running 1k in veg fuk that...i mean on a key,,or have i mentioned this?


dhhh?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> AHAHA zedd, u a homeboy^^^ lfao
> 
> all this time zedddz been one of the "good ole boys"
> 
> lol i feel abused


u know it breadbin even converted to their paedo beheading lol not religion, but fags are worse than jihadis


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @zedd fuck you......sup my nigg..


seriously mr sunshine if u wanna go toe to toe with a brit be my fukin guest but u need to up ur fukin game cos ur posts arnt enough to motivate me to play with your sorry unfunny arse


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

@zeddd What are you talking about mate u really need to grow up its not all a game!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 4, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh and u lot FUKOFF
> 
> U CAN ONLY WISH YOUR SHIT LOOKED AS GOOD AS MINE YO!
> 
> ...


Get the fuckin pics up then...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @zeddd We are you talking about mate u really need to grow up its not all a game!!


Speak English u faggot cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

not worth it, not funny and childish tactics bored, oi sunshine send in the fukin cavalry and lets see how funny the yanks are


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Speak English u faggot cunt!


Another one of zed d's minions!! U should grow up to son!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

so that somebeech mod is a loose sphinctered old rent boy?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not worth it, not funny and childish tactics bored, oi sunshine send in the fukin cavalry and lets see how funny the yanks are


I just dropped by to say hello.. u fucks are seriously paranoid... u guys should take another toke of your mid grade or something!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

I have love for the mid grade forum!! Aka the UK growers thread


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

fuk off be funny of gtf you dull fukin yank


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

u a fag boy too mr gayboy?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2014)

are u a chutney ferret?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> are u a chutney ferret?


Is that your idea of funny? Smh your an unfunny/ funny little man midgrade!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 4, 2014)

evening ladies, put the handbags down for fuck sake,

well im high as fuck got the munchies andwent online and ordered a load of sweets from a online old sweet shop, got my old favorites as well http://www.mycandyshop.co.uk/jelly-sweets/332-ocean-jelly-aka-slime-slurps.html


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening ladies, put the handbags down for fuck sake,
> 
> well im high as fuck got the munchies andwent online and ordered a load of sweets from a online old sweet shop, got my old favorites as well http://www.mycandyshop.co.uk/jelly-sweets/332-ocean-jelly-aka-slime-slurps.html


I live next door to an old fashioned sweatshop one of these places with about 200 jars lining every wall. Can't go in there too often. Cost me a tenner last time and finished it in a day.

Lol at Mr sunshine. Wassup my bruvva, innit cuz! Brap brap brap

He's not a fag so far as I'm aware, think he's just one of those immigrant-coloured people. That's what his music preference seems to suggest. (you can of course read that however you like sunshine, and if you find it racist then duck off and come back when you understand English)


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I live next door to an old fashioned sweatshop one of these places with about 200 jars lining every wall. Can't go in there too often. Cost me a tenner last time and finished it in a day.
> 
> Lol at Mr sunshine. Wassup my bruvva, innit cuz! Brap brap brap
> 
> He's not a fag so far as I'm aware, think he's just one of those immigrant-coloured people. That's what his music preference seems to suggest. (you can of course read that however you like sunshine, and if you find it racist then duck off and come back when you understand English)


Que onda wey???pinche fresa!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2014)

fuck me, I see banterclaus paid a visit and laid down the lolocaust here last night.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2014)

Why not 

Just read a story about a grow op in Wales. 12 months in jail for growing 1200 plants with an "estimated value" of many millions


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2014)

wasn't that fella in the tunnel was it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Why not
> 
> Just read a story about a grow op in Wales. 12 months in jail for growing 1200 plants with an "estimated value" of many millions


got the link? or is it the one in the old railway tunnels again?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2014)

That's the one. Hadn't seen it before and couldn't find a date on the article. Still amusing though. Made me think of that guy in London with about 300 plants who got nothing more than a caution and a request to cease activities after he argued that he was just running a breeding program and wasn't pulling in pounds.

I'm always late to the game


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2014)

That what we need to do with the skills between us we could bury a few steel containers somewhere and have a reet big op on the go....just them pikeys u gotta watch out for theyd come and nick it just before crop lolol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 5, 2014)

yeh well do that

best leave me to grow em tho, dont want u lot fucking em up

flipping tonight, key metres in, lol,,


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> That's the one. Hadn't seen it before and couldn't find a date on the article. Still amusing though. Made me think of that guy in London with about 300 plants who got nothing more than a caution and a request to cease activities after he argued that he was just running a breeding program and wasn't pulling in pounds.
> 
> I'm always late to the game


French farmer has been given a one-month suspended jail sentence and fined 500 euros (£428 for feeding his ducks marijuana to rid them of worms.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11799303

that weed farm outback is not for me, its for the ducks!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2014)

anyone recommend a good pgp software i can download?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2014)

Apg gazza


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

coming up on week 8, cheese are looking almost ready but blue pits have still got another week or 2, this will be their last run then im binning the BP in favour of something a bit better yielding, going to run with cheese for a while and also the gringo and blue kush while i crack some more seeds or search for a different strain, have got a pack of DPQ here tho so might crack them


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 5, 2014)

best indica i smoked was space bomb


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> best indica i smoked was space bomb


whats the taste like as im fed up of white strains/diesel/fuel/mint/lemon flavours etc


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whats the taste like as im fed up of white strains/diesel/fuel/mint/lemon flavours etc


What stage have u the gringo at sae? I wouldn't mind tryin a wee bit of it then maybe give it ago depending what it's like


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3246952


There's a spoof ira ice bucket challenge on youtube, derry Ice bucket challenge, probly not as funny if u don't know where/what there talking about. I found it amusing lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What stage have u the gringo at sae? I wouldn't mind tryin a wee bit of it then maybe give it ago depending what it's like


Its vegging atm, mate had to discreetly top a blokes plant for him without him noticing after he tried charging my mate £500 for a gringo cut so it was 1" big n in his pocket for 5 hours before it was put into soil lol, currently about 5-6" tall and vegging nicely but slowly, when the time comes im gonna pass em out to whoever wants em

This was a picture of it 3 weeks ago


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2014)

£500 for a cutting lololol. Good on ya mate. Hopefully the guy notices and maybe realizes that that's what happens when you try and be such a greedy cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> £500 for a cutting lololol. Good on ya mate. Hopefully the guy notices and maybe realizes that that's what happens when you try and be such a greedy cunt


Yeah the cuntish thing about it was that the bloke who had the gringo only had it coz of my mate in the first place and then tried charging him£500 for a cutting when he got the originals at 4 cuts for a tenner, so my mate just topped a branch when he wasnt looking n shoved it in his pocket n put it in soil when he got home lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah the cuntish thing about it was that the bloke who had the gringo only had it coz of my mate in the first place and then tried charging him£500 for a cutting when he got the originals at 4 cuts for a tenner, so my mate just topped a branch when he wasnt looking n shoved it in his pocket n put it in soil when he got home lol


Fuck me. He got off light then. If I were your mate I'd probably boshed him on the nose. That's just taking the piss.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

yeah its not a lad my mates dealt with too much previously so dont know a lot about him but suffice to say whatever happens he wont be being kept as a contact lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2014)

That's the girls now took these pics about an hour ago loving super soil everything's soooo green and healthy.....the DE seems to if ridded most if them fly's as well so jobs a cudjin will be 3 weeks on Sunday I think


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2014)

Proper rouge surviver that one sae aye must be meant to be lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmmm just found a single seed in 1 of my Blue Pit, thinking it must be the hermie trait from the DOG as these have never been round a male


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Seeds! I'm fuckin sick pickin the bastards out of this last lot, it'll have to do till harvest tho, better than buying I suppose


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2014)

Get it cracked mate could be a beauty


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 5, 2014)

Nothing worse than an exploding seed in a joint they taste proper gippin as well lol...at least yanonyoubwomt have that problem again


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Seeds! I'm fuckin sick pickin the bastards out of this last lot, it'll have to do till harvest tho, better than buying I suppose


what was it you had seeds in?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what was it you had seeds in?


The thc bomb hermied, as well as the critical plus. Think they pollenated the zlh too cos it's got seeds but no pollen sacks. Stressed the fuck outa them I think, first seed run in ages after doin clone onlys for ages that can take loads of abuse


----------



## HillbillyShark (Sep 5, 2014)

'Ello you guys don't seem English?! Feels like a bunch of Scott's or Welchman or something?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

HillbillyShark said:


> 'Ello you guys don't seem English?! Feels like a bunch of Scott's or Welchman or something?


And why do u say that old chap?


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

new here,


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

hello everyone. Im J


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

What u growin j??


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

and ref to the guy above im a scot not like it matters


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

have done for years 
just finished church and blue hash sixth gen


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Another fuckin scot...yous cunts will be looking for a thread of yer own shortly lol


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

kinda joined to add one more, never really use forums


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks a bit stretched. What set up u using. Still 6.7 drys still fuckin good


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Not much of a fuckin picture either tbh


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

400w in a very small space, coco, very simple but efficient, the blue can get to 3m if left unchecked, but did suffer some stretch, not keeping these up for long ,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Morgoth1980 said:


> View attachment 3247343
> blue hash, total pull 6.7oz


Was that with roots and all??


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

what do you mean


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Blue hash is tasty, im grabbing some of them again soon, might even get them to replace the blue pit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Never tried it sae. Plant just looks a little skinny for near 7 oz, IMO.....did u weigh the roots and all, or just the buds and leaves lol


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

its a very good strain, very hardy and handles excess heat well (handy for that warm aptch we had.) that was pics from two grows ago master.....what you don't believe 6.7


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

no that was down and dry don't be fooled photos aren't the best granted but they were HEAVY.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Morgoth1980 said:


> its a very good strain, very hardy and handles excess heat well (handy for that warm aptch we had.) that was pics from two grows ago master.....what you don't believe 6.7


Well the shit pic u have of it makes it look pretty skinny I think so aye, it don't really look like it from the pic u showed.....just saying


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

i was surprised they kept there density but they did, church not so much


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Never tried it sae. Plant just looks a little skinny for near 7 oz, IMO.....did u weigh the roots and all, or just the buds and leaves lol


its hard to describe, tastes just blue lol, lovely bit of weed tho, an with mine i got over 6 oz from it quite easily


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

lucky for me i took cuttings from that plant before flowering and preserved it, it flowers rapidly around 6.5 7weeks, its of course up to you what you grow but dina fems blue hash is killer, Smells of blueberry when grinded and has a lovely bitter sweet hash taste. I like it and will grow it forever.


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

it is a very vertical strain mate, it was slighty streched due to not cutting back on nitrogen enough, but that is quite normal, would love to do a outdoor one as its very resistant, but lacks stealth,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Actually sounds quite nice


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

it is the bubble off it is like old black,


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Actually sounds quite nice


it is mate, easily in the top 3 nicest tasting most flavoursome weeds ive ever smoked in 20 odd years


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2014)

Morgoth1980 said:


> lucky for me i took cuttings from that plant before flowering and preserved it, it flowers rapidly around 6.5 7weeks, its of course up to you what you grow but dina fems blue hash is killer, Smells of blueberry when grinded and has a lovely bitter sweet hash taste. I like it and will grow it forever.


You got a short flowering pheno then, 1 i had was 9 wks every time


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

although the church is a great uk outdoor ninja style,


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

really nine weeks.wow thats a long one.


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

the stones pretty deep to, especially after the cure


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

6.5 / 7 weeks is good goin, I find in hydro things take a wee bit longer in flower. Everything I do seems to need a wee bit longer than people say, in my set up anyway


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

so what do you grow master? any secrett tips


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

not really got time for full hydro nor the space, but one day i'll give it a go,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Morgoth1980 said:


> so what do you grow master? any secrett tips


Lol, I'm liking the way u call me master lol. ATM I've psychosis and some sorta lemon haze someone here was gifted that's the dogs bollocks


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

kinda got coco and soil dialed in so like to stick to what works as i dont want to break the cycle i have or worse run out of weed


(although doubtful lol)


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2014)

Morgoth1980 said:


> not really got time for full hydro nor the space, but one day i'll give it a go,


Don't scare urself with all the myths saying hydro is hard as fuck cos it's not. It makes it so much easier IMO, works for me anyway cos I'm a way a lot of the time I only fill the Rez about once a week


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

friend of mine was saying today "get a lemon" massive results, he did do one years back that was a monster but every seed different so you just never know


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

mines is a simple ikea homemade stealth cupboard, two square containers mylar panels my light 400w, 6" air in and 6" carbon filtered air out venting securely outside of the house and a couple of fans well 4. Does the job nicely and cost next to nothing to make


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

didnt fancy the tent route, big ass black cubes lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 5, 2014)

evening gents,
had my dmt trip 2nite, smoke a nice fat J after now its time for bed, got work in the morn and doing a 13hr shift tomorro


----------



## Morgoth1980 (Sep 5, 2014)

13hrs feel that 12hr 4 on 4 off for me, knocks your pan in. especially when you need to take all the overtime going, but hey needs must like wise gonna go to bed. Goodnight and i'll be around now ive finally signed up lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

crawling with noobs, just came to lol at Dons banterclaus ha ha cracked me up


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2014)

just come round from wakenbake dog bong am tommy chongo'd here. got the joys of tile/bathroom shopping this morning and then food shopping. it's top up time. Livin la vida fuckin loca boys.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2014)

seems i've another pink/purple sweet n sour that's looking promising. 

this is what happens when you get lazy and don't lollipop or use a fan in veg...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems i've another pink/purple sweet n sour that's looking promising.
> 
> this is what happens when you get lazy and don't lollipop or use a fan in veg...
> View attachment 3247625


lol exactly the same problem ive got with mine currently lol, good job they are coming out over the next week or so lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2014)

aye that's this lot's saving grace too.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that's this lot's saving grace too.


how long a veg did you give em an how much you expecting off each of em roughly? only ask as this round im flowering from cuts so wanna see what other people are pulling etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Below is the 7 top psy 10 days in flower. And the seedling 12/12 below.. It seems is beanzboyz bubbha balls kush cross or sum shit
I'll go get sum pics of the outside shit later


the beanzboys things is just foxtialing everyware then swelling and swalling the foxtails, never had a plant do this, well not as much as this one is


se thse pest strips, ther for a room yeh, and obv a tent is tiny compared to a room so can i cut it in half u think and have half in each tent.?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2014)

That's 1 week in flower? Fuck off lol no way.....them fly trap things ok good do they have to crawl into em or something? I feel fucked this morning man proper just waking up with a nice cheese/hash joint


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That's 1 week in flower? Fuck off lol no way.....them fly trap things ok good do they have to crawl into em or something? I feel fucked this morning man proper just waking up with a nice cheese/hash joint



no the traps emit a odour like air freshener. totally plant safe not so much for bugs, and u cant have em wer animals are, so atticks and cellers are perfect.

fucking so they put a key mtre in yesterday, so i thought best fire the 250 veg tent as ima have to flip the 1k flower.

3.76 on the meter now, so im using 6-7 wid a DAY, fuk glad i got 2 tents flowering and a veg tent veggin haha... so about 40 bar a week then,, so much for lekki saying my 40 units a day is 20 qwid a week


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 6, 2014)

HillbillyShark said:


> 'Ello you guys don't seem English?! Feels like a bunch of Scott's or Welchman or something?


officer: ello ello whats going on ear den 
hinglishman1: iz watchin jeremy kyle me doing know arm ser


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 6, 2014)

super mario shroom!!
5 quid a day for me ice the only thing in the house is 4x 600w, 1x 125w cfl, twc 15" oscillators and an 8" box fan


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol.

Super magic shroom!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2014)

The fly agarric or whatever don't you leave em till they fully spread out flap top?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2014)

Yorkie gonna go berserker! Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> super mario shroom!!
> 5 quid a day for me ice the only thing in the house is 4x 600w, 1x 125w cfl, twc 15" oscillators and an 8" box fan



yeh mines a fully running household,
2x400 +1x600 12-12
1x250MH 18-6
2x 6" extractors connected to on/off controllers
1x5" extractor on speed conroller
1x16" fan
1x tower fan
2 clip on fans


thats what my setup runs atm in 3 tents

then of courseu got the washer and household shit.

im just ot used to it, been here since new yr nd this is first time ive had to pay lekki due to ther colossol fukup, bonus is they fucked up and dident put a debt on my meter.

best go top the fucker up

least its only lekki, gas is still monthly#



[email protected] said:


> Yorkie gonna go berserker! Lol


he couldnt if he tried, to much of a nice softy kinda student looking dude,

IN AMERICA however he would fit into that cliche of student looking fucker with a closet full of m16s ready to go to school.......yagetme?

INNIT YORKIE!? _*COOL*_!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Morgoth1980 said:


> 13hrs feel that 12hr 4 on 4 off for me, knocks your pan in. especially when you need to take all the overtime going, but hey needs must like wise gonna go to bed. Goodnight and i'll be around now ive finally signed up lol


4 on 4 off? Pussy! Try 5 consecutive 14-15 hours shifts then 2 days off then repeat, with only a 20 minute break a day at 6pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2014)

Pfft I was doing 70hrs at one stage a week lol a fucking week!


@ICE http://bashapedia.pbworks.com/w/page/13960186/Berserkers


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pfft I was doing 70hrs at one stage a week lol a fucking week!
> 
> 
> @ICE http://bashapedia.pbworks.com/w/page/13960186/Berserkers


I'm gonna get myself a job once in London (not in a kitchen) and the idea of an 8 hour shift is just rather laughable these days. I wouldn't actually mind if i was paid for 70 hour weeks, but i was just paid 1k a month before tax (as sous chef...) to do those 70 hour weeks. Stupid foreign fucks who don't understand employment laws. I raised the issue with the business owner who kindly explained that he was worth 58 million and that he'd tie me up in court fighting the underpayment claim until he financially destroyed me. Learnt a good lesson, never trust a rich, fat cunt


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm gonna get myself a job once in London (not in a kitchen) and the idea of an 8 hour shift is just rather laughable these days. I wouldn't actually mind if i was paid for 70 hour weeks, but i was just paid 1k a month before tax (as sous chef...) to do those 70 hour weeks. Stupid foreign fucks who don't understand employment laws. I raised the issue with the business owner who kindly explained that he was worth 58 million and that he'd tie me up in court fighting the underpayment claim until he financially destroyed me. Learnt a good lesson, never trust a rich, fat cunt


ooh the arrogance of these cunts with their threats, so easy to stitch up people like that these days fuk goin to court silly tosser


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The fly agarric or whatever don't you leave em till they fully spread out flap top?


If you wanted to take a spore print you'd pick the top off mid open, after the ring has formed.

If you wanted to just eat it then a shroom about that same stage as the photo but picked early to mid August would be perfect.

Not that it's advisable to be eating fresh Fly Agaric.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ooh the arrogance of these cunts with their threats, so easy to stitch up people like that these days fuk goin to court silly tosser


And good ol conservatives looking after their own decided that it was too easy for employees to take their boss to a tribunal so now you have to pay in advance for a tribunal. Bloody criminal. But hey, he's a fat fuck with serious health issues related to his weight (austin powers fat bastard would actually be a figure for him to aspire to be!) and he'll probably end up dead within the next few years, so fuck him. His million of pounds won't stop that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> he couldnt if he tried, to much of a nice softy kinda student looking dude,


"Assumption is the mother of all fuck ups"


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

And the brother of all muck ups.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-29087184

This is quite cool, but the film makers comment at the very end had me chuckling. He compares a rock that they've driven down a road on a lorry and put in place with a crane, to stonehenge and the pyramids of Egypt  Americans


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And good ol conservatives looking after their own decided that it was too easy for employees to take their boss to a tribunal so now you have to pay in advance for a tribunal. Bloody criminal. But hey, he's a fat fuck with serious health issues related to his weight (austin powers fat bastard would actually be a figure for him to aspire to be!) and he'll probably end up dead within the next few years, so fuck him. His million of pounds won't stop that



But on the flip side you are automatically entitled/covered by specific statute when it comes to "whistle blowing".

It would never get to court and you would never pay a penny.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> But on the flip side you are automatically entitled/covered by specific statute when it comes to "whistle blowing".
> 
> It would never get to court and you would never pay a penny.


Which statute is this? And has the recent statute with regard to fees overruled the prior statute?

.gov states that whistleblowing is a £250 claim fee or £950 hearing fee payable in advance.

Not to mention my case would not have been whistleblowing, as that just means the employer might have to change his ways, but not necessarily retroactively. Mine would be unpaid wages, relating specifically to me as opposed to the employers practices.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Which statute is this? And has the recent statute with regard to fees overruled the prior statute?
> 
> .gov states that whistleblowing is a £250 claim fee or £950 hearing fee payable in advance.
> 
> Not to mention my case would not have been whistleblowing, as that just means the employer might have to change his ways, but not necessarily retroactively. Mine would be unpaid wages, relating specifically to me as opposed to the employers practices.


I used to work in kitchens and the only thing that got me through those never ending split shifts was the copious amounts if free booze I extracted from them. Self employed construction tradesman is the road I went down but the same problems are there if you get shafted when it comes to payment. You have to pay in advance to take someone to small claims court, they don't have to turn up and would quite likely get away with paying a pound a week for all eternity and then not even pay that. These days, I'm in management but for years I would insist on payment before I stepped off a site. That way if the money doesn't go in then I start taking the work down and neatly stacking it so I don't get done for breaking and entering and criminal damage. The first time I got screwed, got burnt in court. It happened again and I simply went in and put my hammer through every fucking wall until to old bill showed up.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Just been an picked up 4 Exo from the veg cupboard and chopped 1 of the Exo from in the cupboard, cutting with 4 day veg and it looks like its gonna produce about an oz so not bad but no brilliant lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I used to work in kitchens and the only thing that got me through those never ending split shifts was the copious amounts if free booze I extracted from them. Self employed construction tradesman is the road I went down but the same problems are there if you get shafted when it comes to payment. You have to pay in advance to take someone to small claims court, they don't have to turn up and would quite likely get away with paying a pound a week for all eternity and then not even pay that. These days, I'm in management but for years I would insist on payment before I stepped off a site. That way if the money doesn't go in then I start taking the work down and neatly stacking it so I don't get done for breaking and entering and criminal damage. The first time I got screwed, got burnt in court. It happened again and I simply went in and put my hammer through every fucking wall until to old bill showed up.


Split shift. lol. Easiest things in the world. My days started at 9 or 10, and then ran straight through till midnight to 1am. Didn't have a KP so at the end of service all the chefs would then pile into the back room and wash up every single item by hand (dishwasher was fucked so couldn't be used for a wash cycle, just a rinse cycle). All day every day. I could do it without too much of an issue, but it did involve copious amounts of cocacola. Like a pint an hour from the moment you get through the door in the morning. (I don't touch coffee)


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Split shift. lol. Easiest things in the world. My days started at 9 or 10, and then ran straight through till midnight to 1am. Didn't have a KP so at the end of service all the chefs would then pile into the back room and wash up every single item by hand (dishwasher was fucked so couldn't be used for a wash cycle, just a rinse cycle). All day every day. I could do it without too much of an issue, but it did involve copious amounts of cocacola. Like a pint an hour from the moment you get through the door in the morning. (I don't touch coffee)


I did a season in the mountains in France, I was
sous chef and had 4 kp's in what was an 8 strong team in Merribel. We had about 200 people to cater for at each service in this hotel, breakfast, brunch, lunch, afternoon tea and dinner. No plunge machine, no potato rumbler and the biggest fucking pile of dishes any of us had seen. We didn't finish cleaning down until 2:00 in the morning frequently. Was supposed to be a working snowboard holiday, didn't see much powder. Jacked two months before the season was up and never worked in a kitchen again.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

did 8 hours of paid work this week im fukin exhausted lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Having a stress here, tried a quick dried bit of exo n it just tastes all chemically, hoping its not the new nutes i bought n it will disappear once its dried properly


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Having a stress here, tried a quick dried bit of exo n it just tastes all chemically, hoping its not the new nutes i bought n it will disappear once its dried properly


Mmmmm.... Quick dried bud, never does your work justice eh? I'm sure it will be fine when patience has prevailed.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Mmmmm.... Quick dried bud, never does your work justice eh? I'm sure it will be fine when patience has prevailed.


wtf u talk like a cop


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf u talk like a cop


wondered how long it would be before that started again, just hurry up n call him a paedo and a gay and we can probably save 5-10 pages of arguing lmao (joke)


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

yano tradition an all lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf u talk like a cop


Since when does decent use of the English language mean I'm a fuckin pig? You've got some major hard on for rattling my cage man. Should I dumb down the grammar for you a little? To be honest, I reckon you argue with yourself if left alone too long.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yano tradition an all lol


Yup, I'm growing quite fond of these little exchanges.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I did a season in the mountains in France, I was
> sous chef and had 4 kp's in what was an 8 strong team in Merribel. We had about 200 people to cater for at each service in this hotel, breakfast, brunch, lunch, afternoon tea and dinner. No plunge machine, no potato rumbler and the biggest fucking pile of dishes any of us had seen. We didn't finish cleaning down until 2:00 in the morning frequently. Was supposed to be a working snowboard holiday, didn't see much powder. Jacked two months before the season was up and never worked in a kitchen again.


We actually had a rumbler, but for some reason it was just sat in storage upstairs next to the freezer. We just peeled everything by hand. While the situation sucked, I am thankful for it. Having done that job for a year, I feel i can do about anything that gets thrown my way


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Since when does decent use of the English language mean I'm a fuckin pig? You've got some major hard on for rattling my cage man. Should I dumb down the grammar for you a little? To be honest, I reckon you argue with yourself if left alone too long.


yeah ive only jus noticed u, why u in a cage silly cunt


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

fuk it im back on the dnf, some geezas set a chip pan on fire on acid lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah ive only jus noticed u, why u in a cage silly cunt


Best place for me. Silly cunt is about the nicest thing I've had said to me all day. Thanks zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

well thas better it was a friendly post btw, cunt being a compliment unless you are i, a fag, ii, a woman, iii a cop


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well thas better it was a friendly post btw, cunt being a compliment unless you are i, a fag, ii, a woman, iii a cop


Now you're talking, 
Cunt will do nicely.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

vi, construction site manager


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> vi, construction site manager


fuck it if we are already at 6 might as well make it an even 10 lol

vii a jew
viii a yank 
ix uncle buck


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Best place for me. Silly cunt is about the nicest thing I've had said to me all day. Thanks zeddd


You're Cornish. Cunt is a compliment. Dunno why we gave you guys a minority status (well I do really, it's more an official recognition that you're 3rd rate human beings) when it would have just been much easier to just build a camp for your kind 

See what i did there? I took both lines of your ancestry and combined it into one glorious conclusion


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Just wondering, is there some law that requires all cctv cameras to be potatoes? We'll spend untold sums on a single cruise missile to blow up a family wedding, but we can't even afford a cctv camera that can even compare to i don't know, fuck, my 10 year old webcam takes better videos.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Just wondering, is there some law that requires all cctv cameras to be potatoes? We'll spend untold sums on a single cruise missile to blow up a family wedding, but we can't even afford a cctv camera that can even compare to i don't know, fuck, my 10 year old webcam takes better videos.


Just a generalisation or has a certain camera pissed you off recently?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You're Cornish. Cunt is a compliment. Dunno why we gave you guys a minority status (well I do really, it's more an official recognition that you're 3rd rate human beings) when it would have just been much easier to just build a camp for your kind
> 
> See what i did there? I took both lines of your ancestry and combined it into one glorious conclusion


We already do have many camp sites in Cornwall which the likes of u come down and inhabit during summer. Where u from tip top? I do like it when I get a 'glorious conclusion', cheers.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fuck it if we are already at 6 might as well make it an even 10 lol
> 
> vii a jew
> viii a yank
> ix uncle buck


Well there's no fuckin way I'm being called a yank or uncle fucking buck, not black either. All else is fair game


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just a generalisation or has a certain camera pissed you off recently?


Nah, just seems like every time someone goes missing all the cctv they have for tracing suspects or witnesses etc is nothing nut garbage.



Ishrahnai said:


> We already do have many camp sites in Cornwall which the likes of u come down and inhabit during summer. Where u from tip top? I do like it when I get a 'glorious conclusion', cheers.


I stick within Devon when on my holidays


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Nah, just seems like every time someone goes missing all the cctv they have for tracing suspects or witnesses etc is nothing nut garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> I stick within Devon when on my holidays


Where to? I live in Devon now. Where do u come from dude?youre not scour are u?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Well there's no fuckin way I'm being called a yank or uncle fucking buck, not black either. All else is fair game


lol you are not being called any of those just included on a top ten of zedds favourite hates list lmao


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Well there's no fuckin way I'm being called a yank or uncle fucking buck, not black either. All else is fair game


parently theres white nigs these days


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> parently theres white nigs these days


Yup, Wiggers


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol you are not being called any of those just included on a top ten of zedds favourite hates list lmao


lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

talking monkeys imo


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol you are not being called any of those just included on a top ten of zedds favourite hates list lmao


I'm honoured, he seems to have invested a lot in that list.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

big up the devon massive fuk them Cornish c s lol, btw the last Cornish only speaker died in 1756 or summin u speke Cornish islamiaam


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> parently theres white nigs these days


I've seen albino 'nigs' when I lived in London. My little brothers mate had his ears pinned back, the way he scarred meant he was part black way back in the family tree. He was more than a little shocked.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I've seen albino 'nigs' when I lived in London. My little brothers mate had his ears pinned back, the way he scarred meant he was part black way back in the family tree. He was more than a little shocked.


keloid scars?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> big up the devon massive fuk them Cornish c s lol, btw the last Cornish only speaker died in 1756 or summin u speke Cornish islamiaam


Temmick yonker


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> keloid scars?


Yeah man.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

see im no Ignorant racist


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

that's cool u speak some Cornish, why do they teach French in school when Cornish would be much bttr?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

You have yet to gain enough (any) of my trust to obtain such details


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's cool u speak some Cornish, why do they teach French in school when Cornish would be much bttr?


If a normal person were to breed with a cornish would the child still be retarded? even if it's like 50/50, better to breed with a frog than a cornish. I'd love me a frenchy, make me lots of pastries for breakfast  The missus is Bi and always entertains the idea of me getting more than chummy with one of the waitresses  Maybe i'll go befriend a french baker


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> see im no Ignorant racist


I know man, I joined this forum at the end of a week where my sister and my missus had been on the receiving end if some right ignorant pricks. Got me menstrual as fuck. I like a bit if a heated debate now and then, you're pretty adept at it. 'Temmick yonker' means little bit young man.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> If a normal person were to breed with a cornish would the child still be retarded? even if it's like 50/50, better to breed with a frog than a cornish. I'd love me a frenchy, make me lots of pastries for breakfast  The missus is Bi and always entertains the idea of me getting more than chummy with one of the waitresses  Maybe i'll go befriend a french baker


likin it ttt, had a bi gf once and a cracker too her best friend was a blonde bicurious bombshell so obv i was always bringin it round to 3 s up which they agreed on, cool , i then took said gf to paris and overdid it a bit and she fell in love and didn't wanna share me....lol i fuked that one up epic stylee


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I know man, I joined this forum at the end of a week where my sister and my missus had been on the receiving end if some right ignorant pricks. Got me menstrual as fuck. I like a bit if a heated debate now and then, you're pretty adept at it. 'Temmick yonker' means little bit young man.


nearly 50, been stoned for 5 years strait, been smoking for 31 years no tobacco, grew my first plant in 1984 ffs yeah im a yuf lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You have yet to gain enough (any) of my trust to obtain such details


Playing hard to get, no worries. I've never joined a forum, don't do face book or twitter because I like to live away from prying eyes. Seemed like there was some fun to be had here though.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

oh yeah and havnt had a boss in 25 years.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Playing hard to get, no worries. I've never joined a forum, don't do face book or twitter because I like to live away from prying eyes. Seemed like there was some fun to be had here though.


Oh, fun can still be had  I was just clever enough not to give you any ammunition  like a motherfucking ninja.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nearly 50, been stoned for 5 years strait, been smoking for 31 years no tobacco, grew my first plant in 1984 ffs yeah im a yuf lol


See, every day is a school day for the open minded. I was feeling old here until you said that. Big up the lack of backy, I've only been 5 years but the benefits are endless.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

im on a winning combo of cider and green crack


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> See, every day is a school day for the open minded. I was feeling old here until you said that. Big up the lack of backy, I've only been 5 years but the benefits are endless.


your the youth here mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im on a winning combo of cider and green crack


I'm on cider and untold number of strains in the form of keif from the bottom of the grinder.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, fun can still be had  I was just clever enough not to give you any ammunition  like a motherfucking ninja.


Props on being a ninja, as long as there's fun to be had then there's scope for a bit of trust.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm a bit a jew yank fellas... but still got th jar o exo!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> your the youth here mate


Cool, 36 yrs young. Like it you bunch of old fuckers!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm on recovery of tea and joints lol....still can't believe spilt the last night pipe ffs


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im on a winning combo of cider and green crack


Can't leave the ISO oil alone, mixing it with diesel and rum, was up all night yesterday cos got given some nice Chang. Edges rounding nicely.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)

What's ffs? Free Fun Slurs?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm on recovery of tea and joints lol....still can't believe spilt the last night pipe ffs


Raging m8, my bit of hash came this morning, nice hash but only 2 grams so not much


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2014)

At least ull have a bit of hash soon....were them purples shit then?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

ishmail wats wth th


abe supercro said:


> What's ffs? Free Fun Slurs?


for fucks sake


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ishmail wats wth th
> 
> for fucks sake


youve spilt your cider havent you? lol


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Cool, 36 yrs young. Like it you bunch of old fuckers!


 
enjoy it while it lasts.. 

Nvr get old.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 6, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> At least ull have a bit of hash soon....were them purples shit then?


Not sure what to think of them, took ages to get a hit off them, took three in the end but when they did hit I was fucked lol, proper fucked. Feel fine today too which is always a bonus

I'll take the other 2 without as much drink, not tonight tho


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3247875
> enjoy it while it lasts..
> 
> Nvr get old.


If I could stop it, I would man.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not sure what to think of them, took ages to get a hit off them, took three in the end but when they did hit I was fucked lol, proper fucked. Feel fine today too which is always a bonus
> 
> I'll take the other 2 without as much drink, not tonight tho


Lolol just have 1 sober and that's how ya know if its any good or not I had a Dom earlier and a good half a gold bar thenwhen iI was coming up off the gold bar I had a DMT topped joint then some more on the bong lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm stoned watching trailer park boys and eating pickled eggs. Yes.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> youve spilt your cider havent you? lol


hic


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm stoned watching trailer park boys and eating pickled eggs. Yes.


I fuckin love trailer park boys. You cock tractor of a samskwamch.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2014)

are they those retards in Cervantes videos of other peoples grows who he slags without showing his grows lol fukin munkey


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3247923
> then ride lawn tractor


Nice, I could have a go on a lawn tractor right now.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Nice, I could have a go on a lawn tractor right now.


In soviet russia lawnmower ride you


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

anyone got a small dehumidifyer for sale?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> anyone got a small dehumidifyer for sale?


ebay/gumtree etc, will be the same price as paying the postage on one ya get from someone on here lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ebay/gumtree etc, will be the same price as paying the postage on one ya get from someone on here lol



was thinking of one of those lil dinky ones, seen em on ebay for like 25 qwid, seemed dear for summert so small, jjst getting my ducks in line now im flipped,
nrly 7 qwid a day on the key OUCH, bonus is just foud out i payed my budgeting loan of so getting 812 qwid qwid, il throw 100-150 on the key

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Mini-Air-Dehumidifier-500ml-Portable-Home-Bathroom-Garage-Car-Damp-House-/261150778843?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item3ccdcca5db


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> In soviet russia lawnmower ride you


I'd suggest relaxation therapy mate...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Evening fuckers just home from work hzd a few staff pints at the end time for a fat J now then bed b4 im up at 7.30 2morro to do it all over again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

been sticking sticky traps all over me tents tonight, just in case lol
err yeh s flipped with a 600 super hps (red spec basically it seems) and a 400 MH since my sonT is fucked and need to roder a new one, more fucking expence.,, but the yenks flip with mH dont they?


evining gaz, respect keeping up with the job mate, ows it going dealing with normal people? thats the bit i always stumble at as i keep my self isolated


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/georgecatrobin/m.html?item=311074525820&hash=item486d7c927c&pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

hes clearing out and cheap#!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> go yanks ffs



and you are//?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> and you are//?


A little cock muncher thats trying to sneak in the back door of the thread lol, also a gay black jewish yank !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> been sticking sticky traps all over me tents tonight, just in case lol
> err yeh s flipped with a 600 super hps (red spec basically it seems) and a 400 MH since my sonT is fucked and need to roder a new one, more fucking expence.,, but the yenks flip with mH dont they?
> 
> 
> evining gaz, respect keeping up with the job mate, ows it going dealing with normal people? thats the bit i always stumble at as i keep my self isolated


Jobs going good mate, hating the long hours of being in the kitchen again but fuck it, it pays the bills,


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> was thinking of one of those lil dinky ones, seen em on ebay for like 25 qwid, seemed dear for summert so small, jjst getting my ducks in line now im flipped,
> nrly 7 qwid a day on the key OUCH, bonus is just foud out i payed my budgeting loan of so getting 812 qwid qwid, il throw 100-150 on the key
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Mini-Air-Dehumidifier-500ml-Portable-Home-Bathroom-Garage-Car-Damp-House-/261150778843?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item3ccdcca5db


yeah get one n see how they work out, they seem to do different sizes tho so get a bigger one lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> A little cock muncher thats trying to sneak in the back door of the thread lol, also a gay black jewish yank !


having ppl on ignore makes the thread seem quite strange at times with missing parts of arguments etc, which of the knobends is starting again this time?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> having ppl on ignore makes the thread seem quite strange at times with missing parts of arguments etc, which of the knobends is starting again this time?


Abe


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Abe


Bearing in mind how they have constantly shown themselves to be complete fucking morons I dont see how they have the self respect to keep turning up here lol.....must be lonely


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> thanks for the hospitality gentlemen


I think u might have spelt that wrong, its Hostility u muppet not hospitality, we dont do niceties in here, and yanks are as welcome as a peado in a playground


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U muppet, ...we dont do niceties in here, yanks are welcome at whim, and it's all good


 peace


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 6, 2014)

View attachment 3248023


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> how long a veg did you give em an how much you expecting off each of em roughly? only ask as this round im flowering from cuts so wanna see what other people are pulling etc


Soz Saer, I stopped paying attention to veg times and just go off plant height. They're only in 3.5L so I reckon there'll be about 1.5 ish per pot. It's cosis.

Other strains will vary obv.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Morning shit lips...well last night was fun to say the least lol.....think the DE is working its magic only saw a couple of flys last night so I'll scout em again later on the little cunts


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2014)

Got to deep clean the flat today, then that's me done.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Big.job ain't it moving....its a reet pain in the jacksy


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2014)

Yup. Would be so much easier if i wasn't bringing one of my tv's with me. Too heavy to put on top of many things, and too delicate to have things ontop of it, and takes up half the car. ffs. all packed now though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Hahahaha gitta make sure TV arrives in prime condition fucckin how big is it man?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2014)

Taking a 42" lcd, 24" pc moniter, 12" tablet, 10" tablet, 7" tablet, 5" phone. All for one bedroom. Screen nirvana


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> In soviet russia lawnmower ride you


Nahui blat


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeh I've a 42 lcd smart its ace man quality is amazing.....that's a lot of shit for one room you must love your porn ay


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm just a geek through and through  But you'll be fucked to find me going along with all that smart tv horseshit. I've had to leave the other LCD at home in storage along with the other computers as well. Not got that much space :/ One day i'll have an entire flat to fill with wizardry though, not some bloody house-share bullcrap. 

And who doesn't love porn


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all[/QUOTE
> Dubroye utro devushka.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all


Govoryu po rossii?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Govoryu po rossii?


looks like a cat just walked across your keyboard


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> Govoryu po rossii?


nope


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nope


You got the translator on that spider speak though eh comrad? One of the things I brought back with me from living in London, not many Russians in Devon though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> You got the translator on that spider speak though eh comrad? One of the things I brought back with me from living in London, not many Russians in Devon though.


nope, quite obvious what it was you were asking even though i dont speak russian


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Worst fucking hangover ever. KMN


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Need a break from the norm?


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Sep 7, 2014)

i stopped when a guy was caught disolving old 78 records into his soap bar (or rocky as it was originaly b4 adulteration


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> i stopped when a guy was caught disolving old 78 records into his soap bar (or rocky as it was originaly b4 adulteration


And the prize for weirdest post of the morning goes to.......................


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

@TTT this is mainly for you n the missus an maybe zedd n sambo, (only ones close enough), might be an interesting day out for someone...............

*London Cannabis Club via The Cannabis Geek*
2 hrs ·
Kew Gardens is set to host a season on intoxicating plants. David Nutt will be giving a talk. If you've yet to visit, it's one of the wonders of London, so why not take advantage later this month?

"From everyday to Class A, mind-altering plants and fungi arrive at Kew this autumn.

Explore the secret history behind intoxicating plants and fungi. From the controversial opium poppy to our much-loved everyday cup of coffee, Kew's expert plant scientists will demonstrate how mind-altering plants can be both medicines and intoxicants.

With activities, workshops, tours and fascinating talks, the season will highlight just how powerful plant chemicals can be. Each weekend will focus on a well-known mind-altering plant, featuring in turn: alcohol,cannabis, coffee and magic mushrooms with guest speakers including Professor David Nutt and Kew’s Professor Simmonds.

Throughout the season foodsmiths Bompas and Parr will be hosting a unique workshop: the 'Plant Connoisseurs’ Club' in Kew's Secluded Garden Glasshouse. The club will explore unfamiliar, yet culturally significant plants. Willing participants will be able try an unusual plant."


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

Well thats that fucked............closing down tonight for the forseeable future


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Sounds like fun lol.....sae mate u gotta tey one of these dominos there fuckin bostin man I'm ordering a shit load more in next week so let me know if you want any matey


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

cheers mate but all that will have to wait, not gonna have a venue or anyone to do em with for the forseeable future


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Fuckin ell sae that don't sound good...mare you alright mate?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuckin ell sae that don't sound good...mare you alright mate?


not really mate, cropping everything tonight a few days earlier then gonna use the money to get the fuck out of here hopefully


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Shit is it that bad mate....well its better do get out of something your not happy with sooner that later mate....hope all well man...if there's anything I can do lemme know bro


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Feel for ya man l...I wouldn't even know where to start man


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feel for ya man l...I wouldn't even know where to start man


not the first time ive ridden in this rodeo lol, just the first time ive ever done it with no job/money/anywhere to go etc lol


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not the first time ive ridden in this rodeo lol, just the first time ive ever done it with no job/money/anywhere to go etc lol


Cheer up mate, you've got skills. be happy


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone able to get in touch with sambo these days? Need top speak to him asap if anyone could tell him to message me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well thats that fucked............closing down tonight for the forseeable future


Why whats up mate? Hope nothing too serious


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Evening all, finished work and off the nxt 2 days so its time to get pished, already on the beers and smoking a nice fat as fuck J,.......Bliss !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't u ride it out any longer sae or has the time come and that's that? Hope u get all sorted man 

Shark kid what ubwant me to tell Rambo for ya?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

So Gaz u gonna do the D again? I'm gonna order 2 gram of it next time and have a right good stock of it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

@Gary me n the missus

@shawny, ive wanted out since she got pregnant again mate, settled down family life has always been my idea of hell and now its upon it its just getting worse


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So Gaz u gonna do the D again? I'm gonna order 2 gram of it next time and have a right good stock of it lol


Yeah probably m8, my mate has asked me to try get him a g of it as well, think I need to hit it a bit more nxt time to get a full breakthrough


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @Gary me n the missus
> 
> @shawny, ive wanted out since she got pregnant again mate, settled down family life has always been my idea of hell and now its upon it its just getting worse


Been there m8, woman troubles are a right cunt, hope everything sorts itself out for ya


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @Gary me n the missus
> 
> @shawny, ive wanted out since she got pregnant again mate, settled down family life has always been my idea of hell and now its upon it its just getting worse


Awww.that's wank mate Yeh family life ain't for everyone...now.u.need someone dodgy.with an empty property and make ya self a killing mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

[QUOTEy11, post: 10867814, member: 260286"]Yeah probably m8, my mate has asked me to try get him a g of it as well, think I need to hit it a bit more nxt time to get a full breakthrough[/QUOTE]


Yeh everytime I've done it its been a little different for a breakthrough for normal people might be 50-100 but were serious stoners I'd say 150-200,mg is breakthrough material... next time I'm not gonna fight it just gonna let it donwjat it is.......oh and highhlyreccomend smsmoking it when on a pill lolol so loveley


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Sep 7, 2014)

Just tell him to drop me a message on here i think ive been messaging an old id, thanks btw bro


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh and gaz keiyh lemon has the best DMT on the DN from what I've seen it doesn't look as clean but ohhh its soooo potent man you'll love that stuff mate....the elves come out to play then....

Just messaged him shark kid


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> And the prize for weirdest post of the morning goes to.......................


The stories from the bikers bringing it in & the stories on the street. lol ,it was called deezal, saying it had been stashed in the fuel tanks of the boat,petrol was pored over it to disguise the smell....BOLLOX, You don't find plastic bag trees growing amounghst the ganja crops in wales, or any other kin grow ive ever ever seen ever in my entire 35yr+ growing ganja, adulterated soap is £30-40 an oz, rarely @ £25 . £15 is all i pay as all that extraction is required. theres some nice hash in it more offten then not


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Like in said tho Rimmer if you need anything like just give a bell I'd be happy to help ya anyway I can bro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Give us a Squid or ur getting stabbed.....lol
Some of the nasty sea food I need to deal with in work


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

How can people eat that shit man lol u settled.back into working life now then? I've just.top dressed all me.plants with blood meal bat guano and crab mix that should just aboutsee em tthru...notivesd already they have a different smell grown in soil a nice sweetwr smell.....terpin central lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> And the prize for weirdest post of the morning goes to.......................



fuk me mate, u cant catch a break, i thought u was rolling and chilled now?,, hopefully ur just having barnies coz of new babie n shit. mate i been with my misssu over 10 yrs and belive me while the single life sounds liek heaven and more than a few times just like u i was gunna walk, just take a breath yo! familys are a beutiful thing and somthing to keep hold off, u dont wanna miss teh yrs with teh kid mate coz yrs down the line u WILL regret it, but ur not a spaz u know this shit.

take a breath have a smoke and think about it and dont rip ya shit down to soon.

hope u sort it out tho man.
bizzle this key metres gunna be the deat of me mate, fuking watch the fucker go down i shit u not


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah mate settled back into working life nicely again now, hate the long days but its a laugh with a gd bunch of ppl so I cant complain too much,
I cant wait till end of october and im back holiday and can setup my flower tent again, gonna be xmas b4 I nxt chop anything


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Well said ice rep.......aye key meters a killer let's yano how much your using even worse when it catches unout and it runs out on ya lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll be cropped up in October so theyyll be plenty yongonabout like


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2014)

yeh using nr 7 a day with 1.4k flowering and the 250 on veg and other household shit, meh it was it is i guess. got 812 qwid loan coming of social so il stik a coupl eundred on it, got the seedling finishing of soon too so il stick sum on with that, 

flowering atm with a 400MH and 600 superhps :/ ERRRR lol,,,, need a 400 sonT bastard gunna order one


key metres, glad got it but they dint wanna give me it, cudda got away with till next yr but dint wanna tak piss like.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Lolnyoull soomnget used to it mate....one decided I'm getting rid of the 60x60 tent and getting. Another 1.2 600 in each 1 veg 1 flower 4 plants in each big trained hard fuckerz that gimme massive yield


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lolnyoull soomnget used to it mate....one decided I'm getting rid of the 60x60 tent and getting. Another 1.2 600 in each 1 veg 1 flower 4 plants in each big trained hard fuckerz that gimme massive yield



yeh man, wat issit 60x60x100?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeh man perfect for cutting and slow veg with cfl....just not enough for me I need bigger and faster production lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone got a 1.2 tent IP for grabs I'll either pau cash or sort u something out?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 7, 2014)

ive switched to lights on during the day and of in the night, gunna order a small dehmidifier only 25 qwid and just hang in tent, 

not 1 bug on me sticky traps, i may as well keep teh hot shot sealed up innit


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Anyone got a 1.2 tent IP for grabs I'll either pau cash or sort u something out?


i may have, its a greencube with them heavy duty poles, 1 zip is broken tho buti was probably gonna chuck it anyway, did u get me txt earlier u want some green till ya chop?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man perfect for cutting and slow veg with cfl....just not enough for me I need bigger and faster production lol


how much you want for it??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> i may have, its a greencube with them heavy duty poles, 1 zip is broken tho buti was probably gonna chuck it anyway, did u get me txt earlier u want some green till ya chop?


What zip is bust the main doors or just a side flap?....Yeh man i text u back about that green mate I txr u about an hour ago as well


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> how much you want for it??


Trade for seething interesting or if its well known member like your self u can just have it


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What zip is bust the main doors or just a side flap?....Yeh man i text u back about that green mate I txr u about an hour ago as well


all u said was bout the 2 doms lol ya wreckhead ffs carnt even help a fellow wreckhead out now without grief lolol theres a bit there if u need it let me know


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol nahhh u cant read properly u needs some harry potter specs lolol but Yeh I'll.take it mate I just text ya naaaaa mean


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

morning reprobates/


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning reprobates/


you can tell its a school day lol, morning mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> you can tell its a school day lol, morning mate


ahhahaha yeh, fucking my eldest starts FULLtime today, did e her first week of half days home at lunch,last week

i thik im gunna be lost, nobody to shout at! ahaha

gotta go up and check me shit, switched to daytime flowerign

u better today sae?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahhahaha yeh, fucking my eldest starts FULLtime today, did e her first week of half days home at lunch,last week
> 
> i thik im gunna be lost, nobody to shout at! ahaha
> 
> gotta go up and check me shit, switched to daytime flowerign


lol my lil un starts primary school or whatever they fucking call it these days lol, half days this week n then starts full time next week


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Aww rimmed man sorry to hear, like my momma always said "bitches be trippin"..take me with you Man,Fucking sick of the missus at the moment but who will wash me undies?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u better today sae?


not really mate, still frosty as fuck here an still no idea on what to do etc


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me mate, u cant catch a break, i thought u was rolling and chilled now?,, hopefully ur just having barnies coz of new babie n shit. mate i been with my misssu over 10 yrs and belive me while the single life sounds liek heaven and more than a few times just like u i was gunna walk, just take a breath yo! familys are a beutiful thing and somthing to keep hold off, u dont wanna miss teh yrs with teh kid mate coz yrs down the line u WILL regret it, but ur not a spaz u know this shit.
> 
> take a breath have a smoke and think about it and dont rip ya shit down to soon.
> 
> ...


 wow, ice giving sound advice lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

out of interest, those MBB bags, do they need a heat sealer to close em or will just a clothes iron do?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Clothes iron or hair straighteners work n apparently they don't stick to the iron or hair straighteners so u don't need to use a towel


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Clothes iron or hair straighteners work n apparently they don't stick to the iron or hair straighteners so u don't need to use a towel


cool, good to know, has anyone got any of em laying around spare as cropping this week n ive got a few samples to send out to the lads in here


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Clothes iron or hair straighteners work n apparently they don't stick to the iron or hair straighteners so u don't need to use a towel


perfect for relax sinc es a no bath smelly cunt! lolol

@Saerimmner man i know wer ur at with the not knowing, family lifes a struggle yo!

and yeh my eldest had her half wee last week, started all day this week, alsmost 2 queit, we aint got o faily nothing so been us with teh kid since birth


watching jezzaa lolol classy mom right ther


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool, good to know, has anyone got any of em laying around spare as cropping this week n ive got a few samples to send out to the lads in here



shudda said i got sum of thse silver envelopes u could cutup and reseal to smaller ones






just won this for 2 qwid, should be orite considering the small tent innit/? bargain!

just need one more now


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> shudda said i got sum of thse silver envelopes u could cutup and reseal to smaller ones


what size are they and can they be used with just a clothes iron?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

You'd probably fine an iron really cheap at a charity shop..but tbh if ur missus is anything like mine she's got like 50 fucking hair straighteners! @ ice, i can smell ur fucking foot from here lol though my clones had mold at the Base...turns out their roots, after 5 days My roots are filling out, I'd though cloning was hard from all the crap I'd heard. All I've done is 2x42w cfl on my 50x50 n popped the clones in the cloner in jiffy pellets n ppl our a little water in every 2 days, no spraying just a little water in where the area of the Base concaves so it's like a Lil moat.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You'd probably fine an iron really cheap at a charity shop..but tbh if ur missus is anything like mine she's got like 50 fucking hair straighteners! @ ice, i can smell ur fucking foot from here lol though my clones had mold at the Base...turns out their roots, after 5 days My roots are filling out, I'd though cloning was hard from all the crap I'd heard. All I've done is 2x42w cfl on my 50x50 n popped the clones in the cloner in jiffy pellets n ppl our a little water in every 2 days, no spraying just a little water in where the area of the Base concaves so it's like a Lil moat.


ive got a clothes iron here anyway hence me asking if it would be fine fopr the job, straighteners are fucked so can use them lol

an as for the cloning thing, yeah loads of ppl seem to over complicate things n make it hard for emselves, i just snip a cut, make diagonal cut up the stalk n chuck it into a pot of damp soil n forget about it for a week, never had a single clone die on me yet in over 5 years


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

@ ice those small dehumidifiers are shite btw, I've been through most the small ones on argos, bespoke I got was the one I have now, delong, cheapest one they have in argos (for that size). Gets my humidity down drop 72 to 55 is in less that an hour n I've it set so once the humidity goes below 50 she turns off n she's a 2 ltr capacity...worth the investment. ooh n rimmed u can reuse those mbb bags so any orders from the dark net keep em but I'd gotten 50 off eBay for like 13 yoyo n they are the 5.1 thickness yolks


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought you lot might like this, its called "arabic for beginners" lmao




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201659319817414


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Morning lads,


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads,


Morning mate hows you? the other lads were here but it seems they have all gone back to bed or for a wank or something lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what size are they and can they be used with just a clothes iron?



u mean is IT.?

its a big pillow size and u just cut it into lil sqwares and iron it closed, the whole this is seealable so u can simply cut small pouches and iron closed


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u mean is IT.?
> 
> its a big pillow size and u just cut it into lil sqwares and iron it closed, the whole this is seealable so u can simply cut small pouches and iron closed


cool, how many you got spare?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning mate hows you? the other lads were here but it seems they have all gone back to bed or for a wank or something lol


Im gd mate, enjoying a deserved day off, what about yourself man?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im gd mate, enjoying a deserved day off, what about yourself man?


same shit different day lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

no its difrent shit ,, kids at schoool,,,, ahaha///


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

time for a smoke methinks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> time for a smoke methinks


 im just going to top up the lekki,, ,urrgh. il need a smoke when im bak fo sure yo!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im just going to top up the lekki,, ,urrgh. il need a smoke when im bak fo sure yo!


hope its better than what im smoking currently lol, used some different nutes for the last 2 weeks of this crop n now every thing ive sampled tastes like fucking chemicals, even the fucking cheese ffs


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

just been n had a look in the cupboard an i was right, one of the blue pit has seeded itself, pain in the arse lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just been n had a look in the cupboard an i was right, one of the blue pit has seeded itself, pain in the arse lol


left it too long?

the cut i got of u is like a ft tall but a ft wide, supercropped to death lol. hoping to run the ful tent 9-10 weeks,

the seedling i have in flower wats finishing bubbha balls kush x summert trichs are cloudy with a FEW clears, nrly done yo!


first joing of the day is due,,,, getting sweaty n shit.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> left it too long?
> 
> the cut i got of u is like a ft tall but a ft wide, supercropped to death lol. hoping to run the ful tent 9-10 weeks,
> 
> ...


nah early, they are at wk 8 day 1 today


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah early, they are at wk 8 day 1 today



ohhh dont mate, had enough of seeds recently, fuking bined load of thc bomb that hemied of the guy i got em off,,,, grrrr


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhh dont mate, had enough of seeds recently, fuking bined load of thc bomb that hemied of the guy i got em off,,,, grrrr


well im getting rid of the bp now anyways, gonna run with the exo,blue kush an gringo for a while


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well im getting rid of the bp now anyways, gonna run with the exo,blue kush an gringo for a while



haha so not shutting down then? amazing what a smoke, sleep and blow job will acheive ahaha


some of the lads say the exo is 8 weeks, i personally dnt agree but if u can get top doller at 8 weeks why the fuk not eh!?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMS-SMSCOM-TWIN-FAN-SPEED-TEMPERATURE-CLIMATE-CONTROLLER-4-5A-AMP-HYDROPONICS-/261259326183?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3cd444f2e7

and
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-RHINO-TWIN-DUEL-FAN-SPEED-TEMPERATURE-CLIMATE-GROW-ROOM-CONTROLLER-/231144513260?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item35d1495eec
and
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONICS-GROW-ROOM-GSE-DIGITAL-TWIN-FAN-SPEED-HUMIDITY-TEMPERATURE-CONTROLLER-/280778662103?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item415fb660d7


been loking at these, the ones i have are good but they shut the fan of totally when it hits temp, which is fine is veg and early flower, so if these dehumdifyer dont work, il be ordering one of these, pricy but worth it as the bottm one does both temp and hum


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha so not shutting down then? amazing what a smoke, sleep and blow job will acheive ahaha
> 
> 
> some of the lads say the exo is 8 weeks, i personally dnt agree but if u can get top doller at 8 weeks why the fuk not eh!?


im still not sure mate,still want out but wont be able to afford anywhere till ive cropped another twice y`know


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Did the THC bomb Hermie on u then ic3? All of them? Can't even mind how many u had, load of fuckin shit they are if u ask me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2014)

I use my daughters old straighteners there little small ones and work perfect man.....hows it goin sae man u alreet kid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2014)

winter is coming......to ireland...






afternoon lads


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 8, 2014)

afternoon gents, chopped 10 Exo yesterday, took 3 of us over ten hours, what the fuck happens to time when you are harvesting?!

the plus side is the plants were a lot bigger than i thought they were, reckon they will average 5 a plant, gonna do a full blue pit #1 run next, got a guy who will give me £8000 a k for it, no chance anyone is willing to pay that for cheese


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> winter is coming......to ireland...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hydrogrow been to the shops?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 8, 2014)

Hahaha hydro and laxx been out on a tayta binge


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> hydrogrow been to the shops?


None of u lads learn anything about geography in fuckin school??? Since when was Limerick in N.I. Think that's more relaxs neck of the woods (or country for that matter)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2014)

who you lot using for pills off the other place?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hahaha hydro and laxx been out on a tayta binge


I could probly drive to u as quick as I could drive to relax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah it's very close to me actually n it happened supposedly, some radio station posted it on myface/spacebook.ur ss Irish as they come hydro, vet you drive a transit n all lol.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it's very close to me actually n it happened supposedly, some radio station posted it on myface/spacebook.ur ss Irish as they come hydro, vet you drive a transit n all lol.


I was driving a heap of shit transit tht was hired for three weeks recently lol. Got rid of my own van, gear box went, bought a nice car instead, carries all the tools I usually need. First car in 10 years and lovin it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Must go water the plants, 60 odd litres to mix and that'll do them near another week......too easy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2014)

i was scrutinising it for photshoppery tricks but it seemed legit like hahahah


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Did the THC bomb Hermie on u then ic3? All of them? Can't even mind how many u had, load of fuckin shit they are if u ask me



no yours did, that was enough for me, i think i may possibly still have one as i have 1 plant unnacounted for, i.e with no tag, and it looks nothing like the rest,kinda viney, so must be the thc, i think,

ordered another sonT to replace the mh today, i did notice the flower stretch is more under the red 600 side than the mh 400 side of the tent so the yanks maybe onto sumthing with first week of veg under MH,, got the blupit unde rthe halide side and aparantly she is stretchy so lets see


and that bus wouldnt it be TOO limerick? thats like the destination? its on the side rather than the front so for the irish that seem legit




and u tale the piss outamy spellin?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Must go water the plants, 60 odd litres to mix and that'll do them near another week......too easy lol


you growing cactus', catuses, cactai?

60l in a hydro setup just sounds wrong! when i was in mid flower on the last mixed run i did the one blue pit plant was taking 60l a serving every 3-4 days!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.politics.co.uk/news/2014/09/08/exclusive-liberal-democrats-to-announce-decriminalisation-of


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> you growing cactus', catuses, cactai?
> 
> 60l in a hydro setup just sounds wrong! when i was in mid flower on the last mixed run i did the one blue pit plant was taking 60l a serving every 3-4 days!


U got a leak?? Hardly sounds wrong m8, it is what it's is. 9 pot wilma drip feed system, I don't let it empty completely, stick 60l in it and that'll do at least 5 days, could stretch the week but like to fill it before then


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Guess who just found a few nanners on the zlh, fuckin things gettin ditched after this run. Haven't stressed them at all this run, bent the tops once before going into flower other than that haven't touched them at all. The psychosis seem fine for now anyway.......fuckin bullshit this is


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Guess who just found a few nanners on the zlh, fuckin things gettin ditched after this run. Haven't stressed them at all this run, bent the tops once before going into flower other than that haven't touched them at all. The psychosis seem fine for now anyway.......fuckin bullshit this is



uh oh, seems the thc is fucking u again, sounds like summ cross polination from your last run, u must have misised summert when cleaning IF u even did...

least u got sum beans yo! go throw em about your local town :/


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh oh, seems the thc is fucking u again, sounds like summ cross polination from your last run, u must have misised summert when cleaning IF u even did...
> 
> least u got sum beans yo! go throw em about your local town :/


If I even did.....fuck off m8 I done everything I could to try and prevent this, completely emptied the tent and washed the whole thing including system and all with soapy water. A couple of them have nanners too not just the one, none on the psycho so wtf. Binning the lemon anyway after this, ain't chancing that again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If I even did.....fuck off m8 I done everything I could to try and prevent this, completely emptied the tent and washed the whole thing including system and all with soapy water. A couple of them have nanners too not just the one, none on the psycho so wtf. Binning the lemon anyway after this, ain't chancing that again



lol... i havent spoke to u in a bit and i know ur busy so dunno if u had stipped it fully or got your buddy to do it or watever?

u know its deffo the thc from sumthing or other? shit could be ANYTHING, u know wat pollens like,,,, ive had a fair bit of zlh and none was seeded, so it must be mate,,..

suks for sure tho yo! my psy is filling a 80x80xx160 tent lolol was menna have a couple in ther but i vegged and topped her to death so yeh shes big, my bubbha balls kush is around the 60 day mark i think...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol... i havent spoke to u in a bit and i know ur busy so dunno if u had stipped it fully or got your buddy to do it or watever?
> 
> u know its deffo the thc from sumthing or other? shit could be ANYTHING, u know wat pollens like,,,, ive had a fair bit of zlh and none was seeded, so it must be mate,,..
> 
> suks for sure tho yo! my psy is filling a 80x80xx160 tent lolol was menna have a couple in ther but i vegged and topped her to death so yeh shes big, my bubbha balls kush is around the 60 day mark i think...


If it was pollen from before wouldn't it just make the plant seed rather than cause nanners?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If it was pollen from before wouldn't it just make the plant seed rather than cause nanners?



dont the nanners come first? fuk knows i dont rolll mermies but aparanlty stress can do it, but oyou know this,

gutted for ya man, glad ive only 1 but she does look fit as fuk haha


ohh dont say this my man has 2 ZLH loking fit as fuk over at his and he wont be happy for fuksake? how far in are then?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont the nanners come first? fuk knows i dont rolll mermies but aparanlty stress can do it, but oyou know this,
> 
> gutted for ya man, glad ive only 1 but she does look fit as fuk haha
> 
> ...


I've no idea m8, there 3 weeks in flower. Goina see about gettin some dutch masters reverse in the next couple days, worth a try as there's not too many ATM, picked a loads of too, gotta help


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just inspected my tent with lights off and there's one wee tiny bit of light gettin in, only like a match head and it's over at the side that's got nanners, same side as last time, that might be it the fucker, taped up now anyway. Wouldn't be able to see the hole from
Other parts of the tent, but I think the plants that got nanners would have been able to see it. Fuck knows but it's a cunt all the same


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone in here have problems with a light leak before????? How little does it take too fuck up ur plants?????


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone in here have problems with a light leak before????? How little does it take too fuck up ur plants?????


its totally strain dependent mate, different strains react differently


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

what light leaks/? shiyyat, i open my tent all teh fucking time, sum1 pops round il turn the lights on for 5 so they can have a look, 

MUST be very temremental to the light, i mean in nature is it pitch black? NO IT IS NOT.

just sayin


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what light leaks/? shiyyat, i open my tent all teh fucking time, sum1 pops round il turn the lights on for 5 so they can have a look,
> 
> MUST be very temremental to the light, i mean in nature is it pitch black? NO IT IS NOT.
> 
> just sayin


Aye I know m8, kinda wishful thinking cos if it was that its sorted now lol. Probly not goina be as easy as that. Just goina run all psycho next run and see how they go. Never had no problems growing in the full room, now two grows in this tent and problems both times, and the tents in the fuckin room I grew in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I know m8, kinda wishful thinking cos if it was that its sorted now lol. Probly not goina be as easy as that. Just goina run all psycho next run and see how they go. Never had no problems growing in the full room, now two grows in this tent and problems both times, and the tents in the fuckin room I grew in



lol yeh, same here in my old room i was golden absolutely no issues, moved to 2 and now 3 tents and nowt but humidty and heat issues, dealt with th ebugs them hotshot things work like a charm.

grrrr tents i shittem


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

I


IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh, same here in my old room i was golden absolutely no issues, moved to 2 and now 3 tents and nowt but humidty and heat issues, dealt with th ebugs them hotshot things work like a charm.
> 
> 
> grrrr tents i shittem


My temp and humidity's not been much different, the temp maybe a wee bit high at times but the same as before. Fuck knows m8, go back to the psychosis only and see as I know there hardy as fuck, if anything happens them I'm going back to a full room again a and getting rid of the tent


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

im still a week away from harvest soz mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2014)

9 hours driving. Knackered. 4 more tomorrow, and 3 on a train. Then I'm done  seems the landlord is a cunt, so just boning up on my rights. Fuck you Ahmed. Didn't even tell the female tenant she was getting a new flat mate. She just walked in to find a random person in her living room.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ic3 deleting posts again like a fag yank lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've deleted several posts in this thread talking about sales or trading. We don't allow it here, and I will delete it until I get tired and then I'll delete the offender.

Hydrogrow123, when a plant shows nanners at only 3-4 weeks of flowering, that is usually a true hermie, and the plant is carrying the hermie trait. When a female plant is stressed, the nanners usually show after week 6 or 7, sometime late in flowering, and that female plant is not actually a hermie.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2014)

Selling is bad mkay. This is a place for offering help and advice? I just got some killer advice, anyone want any?  

Any chancs of my 10000 posts back?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I've deleted several posts in this thread talking about sales or trading. We don't allow it here, and I will delete it until I get tired and then I'll delete the offender.
> 
> Hydrogrow123, when a plant shows nanners at only 3-4 weeks of flowering, that is usually a true hermie, and the plant is carrying the hermie trait. When a female plant is stressed, the nanners usually show after week 6 or 7, sometime late in flowering, and that female plant is not actually a hermie.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 8, 2014)

Any chancs of my 10000 posts back? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I've deleted several posts in this thread talking about sales or trading. We don't allow it here, and I will delete it until I get tired and then I'll delete the offender.
> 
> Hydrogrow123, when a plant shows nanners at only 3-4 weeks of flowering, that is usually a true hermie, and the plant is carrying the hermie trait. When a female plant is stressed, the nanners usually show after week 6 or 7, sometime late in flowering, and that female plant is not actually a hermie.


So u let it slide for 4-5 years and now u decide ur goina do something about it....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ordered some DM reverse, should be here in a couple days, paid for fast delivery


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ordered some DM reverse, should be here in a couple days, paid for fast delivery



cool send me some


fuking rolla on the thread ahaha,,, uh oh we gone and awoke the beast.

he does know that this is all fiction right?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Ive some Dutch master here..Says u need wetting agent but I never bothered( if u want non scented type soap works)..used it on the dog last run n she never hermied so I suppose it works lol if they hermied already the dm reverse won't work but run the hermie prone next run n 7 days into flower u spray n ten days later again


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah rollitup everyone use to openly deal n trade n now ur all bah bah bah...good advice though.​


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

My big boy and 
my little bitch,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2014)

Little. Ha! Beautiful rotties


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

u know he prolly dont see these replies unless sum1 reports em, guess the mods gave up

hy dont rolla just make one of us old regs whos on regular a uk mod,? makes sence.. then gtf all the other cunts trying it on?

might be moving,,,,, fucking mahhosive forest in the bak yard, talking a FOREST too yo!

nice pooch gaz,, we both know which on ei sthe biggest bitch yo! lmfao and yeh u can TELL HER THAT TOO!!




ttt soooo hows fsh girl? u moving out did i read between the lines? another classy landlord? boy oh boy you do do well innit.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know he prolly dont see these replies unless sum1 reports em, guess the mods gave up
> 
> hy dont rolla just make one of us old regs whos on regular a uk mod,? makes sence.. then gtf all the other cunts trying it on?
> 
> ...


Fish girl is good. Took all my stuff up today, then off to Wales to see the grandparents for lunch, then to the smoke for quite a long while. Yeah nice classy landlord, sometimes confused for beinga lazy disrespectful fuck. An easy mistake to make ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Fish girl is good. Took all my stuff up today, then off to Wales to see the grandparents for lunch, then to the smoke for quite a long while. Yeah nice classy landlord, sometimes confused for beinga lazy disrespectful fuck. An easy mistake to make ha


lol fuk me, so wats happning with the grow u mentioned wa son the horizon? any cop? bet ur parents are glad your owt, drinking ther wine ceelr dry lmfao


working?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Little. Ha! Beautiful rotties


The little un is only 18 weeks old, the bigger one is only 20 months, still plenty growing left in both of them yet


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ive some Dutch master here..Says u need wetting agent but I never bothered( if u want non scented type soap works)..used it on the dog last run n she never hermied so I suppose it works lol if they hermied already the dm reverse won't work but run the hermie prone next run n 7 days into flower u spray n ten days later again


Apparently it'll keep it at bay tho....I hope. Goina spray everything next run as well to be sure


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll be working, even though my budget doesn't require me to. Had a hell of a time failing to find anywhere grow worthy in my price range (looking at 700 a month for a bedsit the size of a shoebox, before council tax and bills) so for 1st year I've settled for a cheap as chips house share so I can save money for a real place later. The gf will have graduated by year 2 so I can look at doubling the rent budget at that point. But either way, gonna go easy on green, I really want this degree!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know he prolly dont see these replies unless sum1 reports em, guess the mods gave up
> 
> hy dont rolla just make one of us old regs whos on regular a uk mod,? makes sence.. then gtf all the other cunts trying it on?
> 
> ...


Cheers ice, she gonna whoop ur ass now for that fucker lmao


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u know he prolly dont see these replies unless sum1 reports em, guess the mods gave up
> 
> hy dont rolla just make one of us old regs whos on regular a uk mod,? makes sence.. then gtf all the other cunts trying it on?
> 
> ...


Oi Cunto do you seriously want a slap, im gonna come down there and kick the shit out of you anymore of your nonsense you fucking wankstain go do us all a favour and play tig with the buses fucking reprabate bastard


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers ice, she gonna whoop ur ass now for that fucker lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> Oi Cunto do you seriously want a slap, im gonna come down there and kick the shit out of you anymore of your nonsense you fucking wankstain go do us all a favour and play tig with the buses fucking reprabate bastard



ur soo sexy wen ur mad.......


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2014)

reminds me of you wankers-


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur soo sexy wen ur mad.......


fuck off you little maggot


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> fuck off you little maggot



ohhh dont plz, il have to go get my fleshlight out
http://uknw.co.uk/father-killed-thief-who-stole-his-sons-iphone/


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ohhh dont plz, il have to go get my fleshlight out
> http://uknw.co.uk/father-killed-thief-who-stole-his-sons-iphone/


you are such a skank just remember 13th oct im down that way im gonna introduce u to my friend the baseball bat and show you how us scottish lassies treat u jakeballs by smashing your face in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> you are such a skank just remember 13th oct im down that way im gonna introduce u to my friend the baseball bat and show you how us scottish lassies treat u jakeballs by smashing your face in



looks thats not what say on skype to our secret video calls so stop acting all ard.

ur a stone faced softy,,, u know this


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looks thats not what say on skype to our secret video calls so stop acting all ard.
> 
> ur a stone faced softy,,, u know this


hahahaha yeah right i'll crack the jokes i have fucking standards and the thought of that makes me wanna vomit.

anyways whats with the cunto that posted above this with his stupid pics who the fuck is he


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> hahahaha yeah right i'll crack the jokes i have fucking standards and the thought of that makes me wanna vomit.
> 
> anyways whats with the cunto that posted above this with his stupid pics who the fuck is he


fuk knows love, propper moron lol

so u cumming down then seriously/?


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk knows love, propper moron lol
> 
> so u cumming down then seriously/?


i agree with that lol and probs we are down that way for a week anyways


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrsmghirl11 said:


> i agree with that lol and probs we are down that way for a week anyways



cool man, should be fun lol

anwyays,, il let u go now, im wathcing this leftovers tv show, made by the lost lot eally good so far

IF THE MISSUS WILL SHUT THE FUK UP"


----------



## mrsmghirl11 (Sep 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cool man, should be fun lol
> 
> anwyays,, il let u go now, im wathcing this leftovers tv show, made by the lost lot eally good so far
> 
> IF THE MISSUS WILL SHUT THE FUK UP"


let me know if its any gd and its a womans perogative to talk threw the mens programmes lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Shut up BITCH !!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2014)

classy sexy shit tonite then eh ..mmm mmm mite stick aronnd lol im a bit lonely ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Evening Z what u smokin/drinkin on 2nite? Im on a few beers and the last of my jakes dream, only having a cpl drinks 2nite tho cos picking up my new car 1st thing in morning


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2014)

well gb its cider curry house booze then red wine with a few cheeky js lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Man fook oz of mdma from Toyota on agora for like 300 yoyos..that stuff sells for like 60-80e a gram here!!! Getting pretty hooked on the dark net lol find myself reading dox files for hours on end I LOVE THE DARK WEB


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man fook oz of mdma from Toyota on agora for like 300 yoyos..that stuff sells for like 60-80e a gram here!!! Getting pretty hooked on the dark net lol find myself reading dox files for hours on end I LOVE THE DARK WEB


Aww shits there is a fckn killing to be made of that man..... so ive got sum lvly dog kush.. it looks amazing lots a crystals and sticky ohh yea ... not a great idea to smoke ya first 1 while drivin tho ha as i found out


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Morning ppl


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Aww shits there is a fckn killing to be made of that man..... so ive got sum lvly dog kush.. it looks amazing lots a crystals and sticky ohh yea ... not a great idea to smoke ya first 1 while drivin tho ha as i found out


1st time of having it? i know a lot of ppl reckon its crazy strong, still not tried the DOG yet but ive got the blue pit which is half DOG lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 1st time of having it? i know a lot of ppl reckon its crazy strong, still not tried the DOG yet but ive got the blue pit which is half DOG lol


Yea first time sae and it hit me yesterday while i was driving i felt like my car was floating ha  had to pull over for a bit and save the rest of j till i gots hme


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Heres a pic of my lil 1s a week from seed


There all fem NL


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea first time sae and it hit me yesterday while i was driving i felt like my car was floating ha  had to pull over for a bit and save the rest of j till i gots hme


very similar effect to the BP then by the sound of it, with the BP there is absolutely no body stone or anything its all in the head, feel very floaty and cant focus your eyes properly on stuff, also causes a "headband" type effect as well


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Post those pics on agora man..upsell the fucker lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Post those pics on agora man..upsell the fucker lol


Relax man i still aint got bitcoin sorted never mind tryn ta upload pics to a different site and then over ta agora ... im a bit retarded to all this tecnolagy shit ....


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> very similar effect to the BP then by the sound of it, with the BP there is absolutely no body stone or anything its all in the head, feel very floaty and cant focus your eyes properly on stuff, also causes a "headband" type effect as well


Yea man my eyes was all over the place really felt like i was driving a cloud ha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Loool, you want my email n I'll clean n post the pics n post em for you?


irish4:20 said:


> Relax man i still aint got bitcoin sorted never mind tryn ta upload pics to a different site and then over ta agora ... im a bit retarded to all this tecnolagy shit ....


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loool, you want my email n I'll clean n post the pics n post em for you?


If i cud upload them straight to agora i wud im not bothered about cleanin them up ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

But yea if ya wanna do that i dont mind


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Actually I'll just save the pic u posted n post it on agora for u haha..but that's my email anyways


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

pics of what? i think ive missed something lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

The cannabis he got...the dog from the last page.posted it fir u irish


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

ah ok, lol, from 1 of the lads in here or did you buy it in?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahh fuck man 4got me passphrase on apg ..... no sae not from any1 on here no 1 on here wud sell anything .....................   wink


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

just whacked the camera batteries on charge ready for when lights come on lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The cannabis he got...the dog from the last page.posted it fir u irish


Goin to hav a look


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol memorise it bud lol mines like 15 digits long lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh fuck man 4got me passphrase on apg ..... no sae not from any1 on here no 1 on here wud sell anything .....................   wink


good to see everyone now "following the rules" lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol memorise it bud lol mines like 15 digits long lol


It shud come back to me  ... i hope so anyway ha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Loool that happens to me, especially after a few smokes lol you over think it. Sometimes if I smoke a load n head into town I get way 2 conscious of my walking n must look a Lil touched


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ha i know that feelin ... so was just lookin in the tent and theres sum fckn flies i think there fruit flies .. theres about 4 on my fckn fly catcher thing and a few floatin around ... any ideas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2014)

Just been told off by the mods lol don't even know what in said last night as posts have been removed ......was I that bad lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just been told off by the mods lol don't even know what in said last night as posts have been removed ......was I that bad lol


Yeah u posted pics of yourself n all


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol just messing man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 1st time of having it? i know a lot of ppl reckon its crazy strong, still not tried the DOG yet but ive got the blue pit which is half DOG lol



na its not crazy strong but its got a lovely flavour and smell, as long as your running the feminized you wont get a hermie btw.


morning, just downloading destiny!
started watching that tv show the leftovers last night,,, VERY good, makers of lost! )


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

It's the fem dog that hermie


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2014)

Look what I've just got


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2014)

Galactic transporter ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh thenbestsuff as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's the fem dog that hermie


As far as im aware all versions of the DOG CAN hermie but certain versions are better/worse than others, also cloning a hermie prone dog seems to reduce the hermies as well


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

who was it in here that grabbed some MD the other day?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fem dog does hermie, that's what I just grew and it hermied at the end, got about 10 seeds outta 5 oz,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyway afternoon lads, just bsck from pickin up my new car, time for a smoke.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyway afternoon lads, just bsck from pickin up my new car, time for a smoke.


whatcha getting?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whatcha getting?


Just a ford focus mate, but its a newer better car than the piece of shit renault I did have until today,


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just a ford focus mate, but its a newer better car than the piece of shit renault I did have until today,


providing it gets you about mate thats all that matters, how much it cost ya?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> providing it gets you about mate thats all that matters, how much it cost ya?


Just over 7 grand by time I pay it off, its on finance mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just over 7 grand by time I pay it off, its on finance mate


 fuck that for a game of soldiers lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 9, 2014)

i think i've just been sick in my mouth, 7 grand for a ford focus, i hope it's a 13 plate!! or at least the new shape?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> i think i've just been sick in my mouth, 7 grand for a ford focus, i hope it's a 13 plate!! or at least the new shape?


nah for £7k he will get about an '09 or '10 plate i reckon, new focus` are £13-15k+ so about half the money for a 4yr old roughly


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Well then, appears to have been a mix up somewhere along the line, all 3 of my Exo arent Exo, ive now sampled all 3 of em n all 3 taste lemony/fuelly, all 3 have yielded shit but all 3 look like Exo........im rather confused atm


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well then, appears to have been a mix up somewhere along the line, all 3 of my Exo arent Exo, ive now sampled all 3 of em n all 3 taste lemony/fuelly, all 3 have yielded shit and all 3 are a head high not the normal stone you get from Exo, but all 3 look like Exo........im rather confused atm
> 
> Ive been smoking cheese for well over 10years an this is nothing like it other than in appearance


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

Also found this on a random note......

*'Peter Pan' Virus Attacks British Business With Pantomime And Paranoia*
The Huffington Post UK | By  Michael Rundle 

 
Posted: 09/09/2014 11:15 BST Updated: 3 hours ago


British businesses are under threat from an "undetectable" new virus capable of wreaking havoc on theoretically secure computers, it has been claimed.

The so-called "Peter Pan" virus supposedly originates from Eastern Europe - though its exact progeny is unclear.

The virus is pretty simple - it arrives via an email, and claims to be an invoice for £145 for nine tickets to a performance of Peter Pan at the Bournemouth Pavilion Theatre.

Naturally, in the way of such things, the email is actually nothing of the sort. In fact it contains a virus, which is automatically installed on a user's Windows machine if the attachment is opened.

The virus itself is said to be almost impossible for a non-expert to detect. Except by application of the number-one high-tech defence against malware -- _common sense._







Experts warn that the virus is able to track everything from passwords to credit card information, and has been specifically designed to appeal to worried Brits at work.

The Telegraph, who appear to have been sent the phishing email, reported that the message is convincing in appearance, and could easily trick thousands of users before it is caught.

They add that experts suggest the emails originate from a user at the Belarus National Academy of Sciences - though that could be misleading if a proxy was used to send out the original attack.

The Bournemouth Pavilion said on its website that the reaction to the attack was immediate after it was sent.

"At approximately 7.30 this morning BH Live started to receive a high-volume of calls from members of the public in connection with an email purporting to come from BH Live Tickets. The email contains attachment(s) and hyperlinks relating to a booking for Peter Pan."

It warned customers that the emails were not genuine and it would take "measure" to protect its systems and networks.

"BH Live's Information Security teams together with information technology professionals and suppliers have investigated the matter and confirm that its internal systems have not been breached and that the emails were sent from known SPAM IP addresses. The emails are not genuine and do not originate from BH Live. A number of precautionary measures have been taken to ensure data, systems and networks continue to be protected.

The public is advised to delete these emails, to not open any attachments or links; ensure they are running the most up-to-date security products and that the operating system has been updated to the latest version. It is recommended that anyone receiving these emails update their passwords over the coming days.

BH Live continues to monitor the situation and is posting updates via websites and social media channels."


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 9, 2014)

Its actually an 08 plate I got for the money, its one of the higher spec ones tho,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

@ hydro stay clear of selector he's ripped off a good few ppl now, he'll sort you out the first time n fuck u over the second.. One lads lost out on 16oz!!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> @ hydro stay clear of selector he's ripped off a good few ppl now, he'll sort you out the first time n fuck u over the second.. One lads lost out on 16oz!!!


Cheers relax....16oz lol, fuckin raging. I'm trying to eye up an o of some tasty hash.....any recommendations?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh aye relax u wer waitin on something, gutted for ye m8, u wer relying on that too wernt ye


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Ah its grand he'd messed up the order n I'd gotten 8g of paki last Wednesday instead of 3g cheese n 3.5 rhino so atleast I'd gotten something n he promised everyone a refund if it wasn't here by today but I couldn't let anyone else get fucked over n taking the hash into account I'm down about 30 euro so I counted my losses n informed everyone..doubt I'd have gotten a refund anyways..fucking hate being strung along like some mug!!! imma buy off blossom next, Shawn seems to love him n after I crop I'll get a nice selection off techno hippy, hhe's pricy but consistent. Think it was rambo that recommended him. https://anonfiles.com/file/834b6480dedf540da414ebca2b3d6226.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2014)

had a reet mare tonight.. 

fuckin come off the bike in traffic tonight. proper pearler, reet over the bars, face in the road job. smashed me 30th pressie watch to pieces which has gashed me wrist up. feel like i've had a kicking. fucking sobriety is gash. i swear i only have accidents sober.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Least your safe n just the bike,watch n ego took a beating.. Tell everyone the pakis did it lol.
You're still on the wagon? Fair fucks man if you've anything round ur gaff temping you I'll take it off ur hands buddy


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

Well how we all ... after havin a nice day fishin a few macrel and sea pollock ... and just got bak the pub and 1 the lads has valum 5mg dont know if they any good but just took 2  so il wait n see


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 9, 2014)

did they shut your agora thread down relax?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 9, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> did they shut your agora thread down relax?


No I think he did m8....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Least your safe n just the bike,watch n ego took a beating.. Tell everyone the pakis did it lol.
> You're still on the wagon? Fair fucks man if you've anything round ur gaff temping you I'll take it off ur hands buddy


i'm medicating with what i've got spare lad.


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had a reet mare tonight..
> 
> fuckin come off the bike in traffic tonight. proper pearler, reet over the bars, face in the road job. smashed me 30th pressie watch to pieces which has gashed me wrist up. feel like i've had a kicking. fucking sobriety is gash. i swear i only have accidents sober.


OUCH!!!

i brought a bike yday just a halfords jobby, a carrera nice enough just gotta ride the fucking thing lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you like em a lad on here can help u


Im 3 in now and drinkn bit of a buzz gonna hav another1 but think i might have to hit em up for a few... wat mg are his


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> did they shut your agora thread down relax?


nah bud, someone on here made a valid point about the 2 being linked so I deleted the cunt when I couldn't change the name. So instead of starting another we joined another thread already on there


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im 3 in now and drinkn bit of a buzz gonna hav another1 but think i might have to hit em up for a few... wat mg are his


d10 and I assure you they're cheaper then anything round our parts I'm buying a few once I crop to make a quick turn over (n keep as much of my pot to myself as possible)... go onto the other forum n ask him he's looking for ppl n he'll do u a great price I'll pm u on the forum for the name


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> i brought a bike yday just a halfords jobby, a carrera nice enough just gotta ride the fucking thing lol


ive got to buy a new back wheel for mine, spindles fucked


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> d10 and I assure you they're cheaper then anything round our parts I'm buying a few once I crop to make a quick turn over (n keep as much of my pot to myself as possible)... go onto the other forum n ask him he's looking for ppl n he'll do u a great price I'll pm u on the forum for the name


Those d10 are they 10mg cause ive been takin 5mg val ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes Irish 10mg n alot cheaper then what ur buddies get em for i assure u that lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2014)

U weren't on blue ones was ya don lolol gotta hurt coming off a bike man feel more pain as you get older hydro best.maemdfor hash are euro supply blossom ams Dutch magic.heard good stuff about texnho hippy but.never places an order. With him


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 9, 2014)

Irish msg me ikk hiik you up


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 9, 2014)

how much is a gram of MD as got a mate after some


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Aww shits there is a fckn killing to be made of that man..... so ive got sum lvly dog kush.. it looks amazing lots a crystals and sticky ohh yea ... not a great idea to smoke ya first 1 while drivin tho ha as i found out


lol glad ur likin it man, it a deffo pull over and forget why ur drivin kinda weed


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had a reet mare tonight..
> 
> fuckin come off the bike in traffic tonight. proper pearler, reet over the bars, face in the road job. smashed me 30th pressie watch to pieces which has gashed me wrist up. feel like i've had a kicking. fucking sobriety is gash. i swear i only have accidents sober.


last time I rode a mx bike same thing man, 2 weeks of being tysoned, get ye to the pub


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2014)

actually for real I rec its being stoned without being pissed as well, most dangerous ime re 2 wheels


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2014)

^^^^^ sorry on reflection not helpful gi


Garybhoy11 said:


> Its actually an 08 plate I got for the money, its one of the higher spec ones tho,


fkin brilliant cars man spesh the specced ones, nice, proper drivers tool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Irish msg me ikk hiik you up



are you of your head again? lol your writings fucked.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Irish msg me ikk hiik you up


I give ya shout on otter spot tomora of tabd no pretty fck but zedd know i good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> are you of your head again? lol your writings fucked.


LOL! I thought it was just his accent.i like it that way.i try to pronounce the words with an accent. now you wrecked it for me.lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2014)

wow I haven't been here for a while, Herro sambo. I remember that avi form way way back when we met YEARS ago one here. How have you been and do you still kick it with Las Fingerez?


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 10, 2014)

hay doc, good to see you mate, no i aint seen laz for a ages now he kinda just disapeared fuck knows what hapenned?

hope you doing good?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't trust him biz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2014)

Morning all! my i feel spectacularly wonderful...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Just remwnberd son u have a push bike don't ya or a (riadbike) bet it looked funny as fuck you flying off that


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pretty fckd up meself last nite but fck it its all in the name of fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2014)

aye the white van man i sped up to pass leaned out his window and said, 'oooh it's always embarrassing when that happens.... you alreet?' 

I coulda clocked the swine but i was sprawled all owa the road. am gonna be all the colours of the rainbow all over my body. worst bit's my hands, they feel like they've been squashed in a vice.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

The door knocked about half hour ago I shot out bed thinking it was postie and it was the fucking daughter forgot her water ffs now I'm up and waiting lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

Still wouldn't trust him Shawn hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeh they come kind if keen bike accidents don't they especially on gravel ooohhhhhh terrible times as a yout


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

I used to be a bit of a skater as well over 10 year ago my shins are still covered scars and I'll never forget landing on the tail on my gooch ooooghhhhhhhhh


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol I'll let u know the final balance....postie wants to get arocket up his arsed iI tell ye


what times ya special delivery postie usually arrive?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Normally around 10 he's pretty keen like


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Oh I'll weigh it alright last time u had 8.somettjing off me as a guessed Q lolol I'm on me last joint now so she wants to hurry up the old girl



sae got 13 g of me guessed as a q LOL


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sae  got 13 g of me guessed as a q LOL


lol no chance with mine mate will be more like 4,8g instead of 7g lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I used to be a bit of a skater as well over 10 year ago my shins are still covered scars and I'll never forget landing on the tail on my gooch ooooghhhhhhhhh


Hahaha I use to skate myself


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

The next lot getting ready


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd guess 4.2003

Clean that tent Shawn it's a disgrace


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Chillin listening tons bit a Mac great tripping music


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

Rub it in Shawn this sober carry on has me far 2 productive...forgot how energetic n fidgety I get..aaaaah fuck u selector lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> The next lot getting ready



2 big ones the psy//?

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Buddha_Ballz_Kush/Bean_Boyz_Genetics/

thats what i have finsihing atm reg seed too! , browing off, the lower branches the trichs are like clear/cloudy, on the main cola ther all milky.??? its at day 60/61 so gunna start her on ripen since last night i only just worked out wat day i was on

sons of anarchy bak on yo!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

oh well if it was longer than 6 months ago you got no hope of me remembering lmao, struggle to remember me own birthday from year to year ffs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh well if it was longer than 6 months ago you got no hope of me remembering lmao, struggle to remember me own birthday from year to year ffs lol



na ur memories fucked coz u smoked sum of my good shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> hay doc, good to see you mate, no i aint seen laz for a ages now he kinda just disapeared fuck knows what hapenned?
> 
> hope you doing good?


Huh, wonder what happened to the Fingerez and his lemons? lol,
Yeah im good . I moved back to Washington State after a 2 year stint in Tucson Arizona. Went to the high times cannabis cup this past weekend. It was 3 miles from my house! it was fukin wicked mate... free dabs everywhere. I got soooooo fucked up.
I hope your well and your kids doing well too. Still growing? Great to hear from ya Sambo!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

cupboard update, pics are a bit crappy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Just woke up lol.....yeh ice 2 big ones are psy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just woke up lol.....yeh ice 2 big ones are psy


lazy bugger lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

@Saerimmner so how many u get ther under whatylight? i know ur hardley vegging the cuts are you? imagine running sum seeds at that schedule? ul have sum right beasts size wise in comparison?

member a psy i flipped with no veg a fat q i got of it dry, thats wen i ran 8 under 1k with zero veg, got 3.5 ounce lmfao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2014)

And back to house hunting. Fucking piece of shit foreign landlords. Gonna bury him in court before I move out though. Need to find me some smoke pronto.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

Just potted up the rooted clones, killed the 2 that had just started to root so I've 6 now to keep em as small as possible till my girls are nearly ready..have em under 48wcfl might add another 48w in a week...what's happened tip?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2014)

What hasn't happened? Had a chat with a long time tenant who just stays here to save money. Basically the landlord doesn't give 2 shots. Oven has been broken for a year, sais he'll sort it then doesn't. Then there are the cockroaches, mice, lack of a phone line mean I g no internet, the list goes on. I also think something's up as apparently it's as much as 200 a week on the leccy key. 5 days till uni starts, really not what I needed. He also has some odd idea that he lives here (all rooms are let) so the place is littered with his tools and paint pots and such, and let's himself in whenever he likes, no notice given, under this idea of it being his house. So as I said, I plan to destroy him in court  the council will have a field day with him.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @Saerimmner so how many u get ther under whatylight? i know ur hardley vegging the cuts are you? imagine running sum seeds at that schedule? ul have sum right beasts size wise in comparison?
> 
> member a psy i flipped with no veg a fat q i got of it dry, thats wen i ran 8 under 1k with zero veg, got 3.5 ounce lmfao


ive got a Blue kush from seed which is the bigger 2 headed thing back left, 2 Exo flowered straight from rooted cuts and 4 Blue pit from cuts with 4-5 days veg

They were only not vegged for too long because of getting the veg cupboard set up at a mates house was delayed so i just had to whack em into flower as they were so i didnt lose too much time between crops, got the last 4 with bugger all veg gone in this week an after that everything will be topped and vegged at mates veg cupboard then bought over here to flower

Those 4 tiny Exo gone in the flower room yesterday they are gonne be left to veg with a cfl on em for a week to settle into their bigger pots while the harvest dries then once its dry n outta there will be putting the HPS back on with a brand shiny new coolhood im gonna buy, gonna leave buying the LED`s till the new year as want to get a car first


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 10, 2014)

Are leds any use sae ?? As i was gonna invest in a 400w hps but i wudn mind usin leds if they were worth it ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Are leds any use sae ?? As i was gonna invest in a 400w hps but i wudn mind usin leds if they were worth it ...


As a veg light definetely, as a flowering light however you really have to have your room n strains dialled in and be prepared to spend a fair amount of dollar on a decent light(s), the smaller your space the more effective LED`s are, if you are doing full tents/rooms for weight i would stay stick with HPS, if you are doing a small tent/cupboard kinda grow then LED`s are fantastic


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes I am a lazy bugger this toothache is killing me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

Toothache??


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Agonising toothache makes ubwanna smash ya face aginsta wall kinder ppain...wouldn't wish it on Hitler lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> As a veg light definetely, as a flowering light however you really have to have your room n strains dialled in and be prepared to spend a fair amount of dollar on a decent light(s), the smaller your space the more effective LED`s are, if you are doing full tents/rooms for weight i would stay stick with HPS, if you are doing a small tent/cupboard kinda grow then LED`s are fantastic


Well the tent i hav now is a 60x60x120 so its not a massive space ..might try out the leds


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Well the tent i hav now is a 60x60x120 so its not a massive space ..might try out the leds


if it helps ive been looking at the 5W VIPAR LED`s on ebay


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

fuk leds man, if u got temp isues then fine if not then yeh,watever, small space leds are sound,

i have a 250MH in my 50x50x100 tent, i could even get away with a 400 if i wanted. temps are too cool by far so have to turn the extractor down. still gunna do 10 weeks in ther, see what happens


so wentg to the said tent earlier thinking why are these geting stressed, temps werntt o high all good, so repotted thinking root bound, ONLY clocked my timer was fucked, lol, been on 24-0 for maybe 4 days lol

nothing a whack agasinst the floor dident fix,,, timer working again,,, brand new too cunting thngs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 10, 2014)

@ic3, wtf u doin vegging for ten weeks?? Could have vegged and flowered in that time ffs.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

He gets tied up with his bondage and tit sewing shenanigans its taking over!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

@shawny when you ordering those pills you were on about?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

On Friday mate.....so anyone got a 1.2 tent up for grabs /swap/cash lemme know man......was gonna order 25 sae is that enough?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Or Monday???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> On Friday mate.....so anyone got a 1.2 tent up for grabs /swap/cash lemme know man......was gonna order 25 sae is that enough?


e-mail me about it mate before the gestapo turn up in here again moaning


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't think i have you mail.maye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

Found it mailed ya mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2014)

Might watch this is England. In the mood for some Paki bashing. fucking cunt


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> @ic3, wtf u doin vegging for ten weeks?? Could have vegged and flowered in that time ffs.



already got 2 tents flowering and rather than waiting for veg wen these finish im leaving the 5 psy 1 haze and 1 billberry in the 50x50x100 tent with 250mh for ten weeks gets me plenty of time for training and supercropping



tip top toker said:


> Might watch this is England. In the mood for some Paki bashing. fucking cunt


dafuq not like u mate?


fuk this is england, we want real life yo! the streets!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 10, 2014)

Evening fuckers, just back from a fucking brutal ball buster of a day at work, whats everyone up to in here?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening fuckers, just back from a fucking brutal ball buster of a day at work, whats everyone up to in here?


just chillin watching graceland season 2 with a joint

lad round corner got this cheese tastes and smells like exo but its SUPER early like got the smell and loose bud structure but dont do fukall reallythat i can tell? lol madness

thought my shit was looking fucked in veg, realsed timer had failed, cunting things, a qwik smash on floor and wokring again,, haha gotta love tesco!


spect on keeping up the job man,,,kudos


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 10, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> already got 2 tents flowering and rather than waiting for veg wen these finish im leaving the 5 psy 1 haze and 1 billberry in the 50x50x100 tent with 250mh for ten weeks gets me plenty of time for training and supercropping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 plants in a 50x50 space for 10 weeks??? Wtf? I couldn't keep one plant in that space for ten weeks lol, must grow super slow in there m8. There sure to out grow that arnt they?


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 11, 2014)

goooooooooooood morning peoples.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2014)

Deleting again? Lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Deleting again? Lol


not me boss honest lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 11, 2014)

Well after a 3 day xtc and Benson session work doesn't feel to good today I just wanna go home and crawl up in a ball...seriously lads we need a warehouse in the middle if non where make us all millionIres inna few year


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> 7 plants in a 50x50 space for 10 weeks??? Wtf? I couldn't keep one plant in that space for ten weeks lol, must grow super slow in there m8. There sure to out grow that arnt they?


well the MH is in a 5" cooltube with a ram extractor, i got a small clip on fan in ther out the way and nothing else in it. so i was thinking like sum 4-5 litre pots dependent on em fitting, if i can fit 7x6l then all better,,, il up the pot size evry 4 weeks or wen they get rootbound. so keep em bak

and yeh i was kinda hoping that i open the tent door and the leaves just bush out, like u have to push em bak to zip it closed, lol,,, remeber its only a 250 and 7 plants, but yeh i get what your saying but they will be getting trained n shit, 

so got a week left on bubbha ballls kush.and about 8 on the psy, witch has a 400 sonT all to herself... gunna spread her mains soon as this kush has finished

the trichs on the kush are milky at the top and the lowers are clear.cloudy,,,, day 61 and missed the ripen window, gave em its last night and today but dunno if i should and just give em flush and water for a week


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 11, 2014)

So I fly home in 4 hours and I've lost the lab's address. 

Waiting till I come back in November it is then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 11, 2014)

Anybody know why the fuck Agora forums is screwing up passwords saying they are wrong after you've logged in with them just once.

Then when you try to recover it the email is never sent?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2014)

sounds like it's under attack yorkie. SR has been pulled for a DDOS attack this week. typically just after i've ordered...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody know why the fuck Agora forums is screwing up passwords saying they are wrong after you've logged in with them just once.
> 
> Then when you try to recover it the email is never sent?



fuk knows


il have a ream of them cigs mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2014)

Afternoon all, whats everyone upto then?

Bought meself a nice pair of deadhead scissors today...............all 99p worth with a free pair of gloves from 99p shop, will make lovely trimmng scissors lol oh n lil un has got the lurid gardening gloves for playing dress up lmao

Like this but blue.......oh an without the artistic poncey mint leaf as well lmao






Also ordered meself some new nutrients after a recommendation from a trusted friend, now gonne be using the Plagron soil an nutes for a while to see how it gets on, not sure whether to go for Light mix, batmix or growmix yet, any suggestions?


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 11, 2014)

anyone got any nice clean exo nug pics i could borrow?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Afternoon all, whats everyone upto then?
> 
> Bought meself a nice pair of deadhead scissors today...............all 99p worth with a free pair of gloves from 99p shop, will make lovely trimmng scissors lol oh n lil un has got the lurid gardening gloves for playing dress up lmao
> 
> ...



Ha cool got a pair of them lil scissors meself say ... green 1s tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 11, 2014)

wtf sambo? not looking to flog on the road again are you??


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Here


Aaw how cute they even come with a matching holster lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Aaw how cute they even come with a matching holster lmao


I actually bought 2 wen i seen them ha ... have to keep it green to


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Here


Exact same ones I use irish, b&q special lol.....there called "herbies" too


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 11, 2014)

just won 40quid on a £3 scratchcard result!


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Exact same ones I use irish, b&q special lol.....there called "herbies" too


Yea thats the ones ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> just won 40quid on a £3 scratchcard result!


Happy days


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 11, 2014)

exo clean bud shots pleeeeeese?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd share a bit of humour over here


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2014)

dunno wats funny about a kid with a broken arm on anaesthetic its garbage posts like that that make weed growers look like fukin retards, wdy fukin crawl back under ur rock and stop posting pics of your kid to us ffs in pms ffs


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2014)

evening everyone else lol im vaping jack herer my new favourite weed lemme tell u this is instantly in my top 5 the flav is fukin dreamy and hyper intense...class


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2014)

jack herer was a good guy u shld try it more often..
skrew ffs zeb that video izzz Funny th kids got laffs over you grumpy geezers. toke up 'dreamy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 11, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> just won 40quid on a £3 scratchcard result!



dont use any images posted here or the net mate, that can be simpy searched and as this place is public it would link u to here from ther so if anyone gives u a pic then just get ones sent via PM or sumthing and make sure its not one thts been shown on here


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2014)

I agree with the following http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sensi-jack-herer


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> jack herer was a good guy u shld try it more often..
> skrew ffs zeb that video izzz Funny th kids got laffs over you grumpy geezers. toke up 'dreamy


kids cant give consent cos they too young, post any shite u want but leave the kids out of it, wat sort of parents think its funny cos there kidsa off there face...have a fukin wurd


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

that's more like it sambo, then theres this, an old thread favourite and a catchy tune too, (warning this is fucked up so don't bother warching it)


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2014)

didn't play zedd  relax man saul goodman, well you made a good point the other day -


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

morning ladies. just about to go up and feed me shit, these school morning are fucking me up yo! eneded up going to bed t like 9pm last night was well paggered, still tired now but im sure il come round.

gunna go up in a min and feed the plants, day 63 ish on the bubbha balls kush. ) foxtailing AGAIN. fuksake. like the 9th time lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

Morning all, chop day today, need to earn some money lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, chop day today, need to earn some money lol


 takes a week to dry unless ur one of thee 2 qwid a gramme wet dudes?lol

i could take my BBK down shes at day 63 ish and the trichs at top cola yesterday and that wer milky the lowers wer cloudy mainly, odd clear but none really


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> takes a week to dry unless ur one of thee 2 qwid a gramme wet dudes?lol
> 
> i could take my BBK down shes at day 63 ish and the trichs at top cola yesterday and that wer milky the lowers wer cloudy mainly, odd clear but none really


Really? A whole week? Damn you learn something new everyday..........lmao

Yeah im chopping today an letting it dry as just loaded up n shopping n shit so got what we need to get us thru until its dry, chopping everything and just leaving the 4 new cuts that went in under a CFL until the weeds dry then ill be turning up HPs back on in its shiny new coolhood im gonna buy lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Really? A whole week? Damn you learn something new everyday..........lmao
> 
> Yeah im chopping today an letting it dry as just loaded up n shopping n shit so got what we need to get us thru until its dry, chopping everything and just leaving the 4 new cuts that went in under a CFL until the weeds dry then ill be turning up HPs back on in its shiny new coolhood im gonna buy lol



haha,,yeh i was gunna run a cfl but then thought fucking and got a 250 halide, they really dont put any heat out and better than cfl

and yeh get u on the shoping, working it all out to consinside with the harvest haha
i got 7 in veg
got 7 in flower uner 1k 
2 in flowe unde 4oo but the bbk is finsihing so il leave the psy onher own under the 400 spread her out some, shes taken the whole 80x80x100 tent up....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

How big was that MBB bag/sleeve thing you had? can you sparee it? also if not does anyone else have any spare MBB bags laying around i can nick as dont really wanna buy 50 of the fuckers from ebay lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

Just had these turn up to try, should be interesting, always nice getting shit for free lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just had these turn up to try, should be interesting, always nice getting shit for free lol
> 
> View attachment 3251755 View attachment 3251756


what are they??

the bags i have 2 like the size of a pillow each, cut em up and seal em, as small as u want.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> what are they??
> 
> the bags i have 2 like the size of a pillow each, cut em up and seal em, as small as u want.


The ones in the tubes are new cigarettes to try and the 10 pack are cigarillos to try, all to do with that survey shite i do, they send me free shit AND pay me to smoke em lmao

Any chance you can spare one so i can send some Fairies out please? need to do about 5-7 samples etc


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 12, 2014)

@zeddd 
Just got back from the hospital, saw your post last night. You really are an oxygen thief, how does an expression of someone's personal sense of humour make growers look like retards?posts like 'wtf you talk like a cop' do far more to make you look a retard, never mind growers in general. 
My last post on 'your' thread;
RIP to my dear old friend 'H' who tragically lost his fight last night. His open mind, intellect, kind heart and sense of humour shone brightly through the pain until the end. His endless patience and tolerance was an example to all who were lucky enough to know him. 
The world is a darker place without you in it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not yet mate our postie doesnt come until 12-2:30pm


 as a rule mine is between 1-4pm normally about 2pm, unless i got loads of parcels then the dude drops em off as his round starts, then its like12.30 but it dont happen often yo!..still wen i was a alad the post was ther before u even went to school, cunts..1st class was next day garuteed none of this upto 3 days bollox


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

@ICE you ok if i nick one of those MBB bags off ya?

@shawny keep hold of that small tent youve got n we will work something out for it, Fairy is flying in the next fortnight so talk to ya bout it closer to the time


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

^^^^lol, sae I get em in big sheets cost about 20 quid per sq m off amazon make yer own bag with em and for samples it goes a long way, not so much for half a pound loads lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2014)

'nother one on ignore for me...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 'nother one on ignore for me...


lol which twat is it this time? ive got most of em blocked so dont see what goes on with em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2014)

dunno reloaded the page to see the alert and theyrre gone.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 12, 2014)

ignorant cunts.............


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> The ones in the tubes are new cigarettes to try and the 10 pack are cigarillos to try, all to do with that survey shite i do, they send me free shit AND pay me to smoke em lmao
> 
> Any chance you can spare one so i can send some Fairies out please? need to do about 5-7 samples etc



yeh no worries
im about to chop my BBK, milky and cloudty trichs, only a few clear left, been on ripen 3-4 days now day 63-64 now, 3 more days ripen, 3 days flush and 3 water.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 12, 2014)

isn't 3 day flush and 3 days water the same thing? or you mean you will flood them for 3 days then drip feed the last 3 so they dry a bit?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> isn't 3 day flush and 3 days water the same thing? or you mean you will flood them for 3 days then drip feed the last 3 so they dry a bit?



no flush then water


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

speaking off dead peeps big up iikode, big up silly billy an there was one on her last legs hope she made it but I think shes prob dead too....that's one to the po, one to drugs and the other to cancer, shit happens rip


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh no worries
> im about to chop my BBK, milky and cloudty trichs, only a few clear left, been on ripen 3-4 days now day 63-64 now, 3 more days ripen, 3 days flush and 3 water.


what do the calyx look like mate r they swollen?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just got in for a look at my plants, first proper look I've been able to get at them since I noticed some nanners on Monday. There doesn't seem to have been many more come back since I picked off what I could see, no new ones anyway. Might have been the little bit of light that I blocked up on Monday???

Gave them a spray with a full bottle of md reverse anyway, hopefully that does the trick and I don't see anymore of the bastards, everything is looking sweet bar that ffs


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't believe my 20g of white widow has been nabbed pissed off ta fuck man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Can't believe my 20g of white widow has been nabbed pissed off ta fuck man


Seen ur post bout tht on another forum, gutted for ye m8, I replied over there


----------



## numberfour (Sep 12, 2014)

I may get a grow on in time for xmas, I don't expect anyone to give a flying fuck but my last grow was December 2013...


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2014)

im fucking staving! got a freezer full of steaks but carnt be arsed all steaked out lol

been busy today running about, well riding me bike about lol fuck i think i must of lost at least a stone in sweat lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2014)

Feel sorry for that bike seat hahahah


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Feel sorry for that bike seat hahahah


you no u wana eat ya dinner off it. lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2014)

Proper gutted hydro hopefully he'll sort me out but we'll see man wasn't a good morning for it to happen at all arguing with the Mrs then that fucker I could of killed a fucker


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 12, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> you no u wana eat ya dinner off it. lol


HahHa I bet it was steaming when u got off it lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Proper gutted hydro hopefully he'll sort me out but we'll see man wasn't a good morning for it to happen at all arguing with the Mrs then that fucker I could of killed a fucker


Did it look tampered with or anything? Do u think he sent it empty or do u think there's a sticky fingered postman somewhere on route


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> HahHa I bet it was steaming when u got off it lolol


could have fried a egg on the cunting thing lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

The ducting an the light bulb are still missing but on monday i got refunded for both of em after i kicked up a stink with the companies that sent em, neither could provide proof of posting/sending on either item, then with the money went down a local hydro shop n grabbed ducting from there, gonna replace bulb along with the coolhood once ive sold some of this

2 Exo down, 5 BP and I Blue Kush left to trim


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2014)

Lads are dinafem seeds any good got 2 critical+ for free of dude in grow shop earlier


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads are dinafem seeds any good got 2 critical+ for free of dude in grow shop earlier


yeah they have some tasty strains, very uniform plants as well


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah they have some tasty strains, very uniform plants as well


Might grow them nxt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 12, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads are dinafem seeds any good got 2 critical+ for free of dude in grow shop earlier


Critical+ is fucking gash though.

It's feminized Big Bud (Mr Nice), has no stone, smells/tastes like Parma Violets and Bath Soap.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

if I get a free dinafem seed I give it to my cockerel, nothing but gash from them over the years, I ask for regs as freebies u get much bttr genetics, but spendin money on dinafem is 4 months of wasted effort ime


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no flush then water


Lmfao. First it was just wasting time and causing issues, now people are actually paying money to carry out a worthless procedure?


----------



## toronjadeoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Please forgive this non sequitur post, but the UK grower's thread seemed like the proper forum to ask. If not, kindly refer me elsewhere, please. I have a friend who will be visiting London very soon, and as a foreigner, he would like to purchase some souvenir seeds to take home. Is anyone aware of a seed bank open to the public, or is everything necessarily mail order? What do you suggest he do, considering he has no UK mailing address?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2014)

toronjadeoro said:


> Please forgive this non sequitur post, but the UK grower's thread seemed like the proper forum to ask. If not, kindly refer me elsewhere, please. I have a friend who will be visiting London very soon, and as a foreigner, he would like to purchase some souvenir seeds to take home. Is anyone aware of a seed bank open to the public, or is everything necessarily mail order? What do you suggest he do, considering he has no UK mailing address?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


Thee are no seedbanks in London that I know of. Bbut there are head shops everywhere that have a small selection. Dunno why he considers them souvenir seeds though.. Its not like they're from the UK, think of it like going to France and bringing back a bottle of English ale as a souvenir. Or do you say souvenir in the legal loophole sense? In which case why doesn't he just get them delivered to wherever he lives like every other grower out there does.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

toronjadeoro said:


> Please forgive this non sequitur post, but the UK grower's thread seemed like the proper forum to ask. If not, kindly refer me elsewhere, please. I have a friend who will be visiting London very soon, and as a foreigner, he would like to purchase some souvenir seeds to take home. Is anyone aware of a seed bank open to the public, or is everything necessarily mail order? What do you suggest he do, considering he has no UK mailing address?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


yes tell him not to worry u can buy them in harrods duty free airside T4, u need to get permission to purchase them from you friendly local police station, ask the desk seargeant, good luck and be safe


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what do the calyx look like mate r they swollen?



il run up for a pic before kids go bed, looks saucy mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

here we have bubbha balls kush day 63,, on ripen 4 days now (beanzboys) 




pscosis week 2




that critical+ wat was fucked


heres the bigger tent with 1k master sonT i flipped initially with a 600 sonT and a 400MH,, now im 600 and 400 sonT 
only been 3 days these wer taken after lights of

   

heres my veg tent 250MH 50x50x100 in 5" cooltube lol

mini dry box in progress be done tomoz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

heres a exo been outside about 2 weeks, nothing but water
 


and a ZLH on the inlaws window sill LOL its a tad stretched


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

ice bin the scope its a lying cunt, the bubba kush looks fukin awesome but shes got another 7 days till those hairs get chomped by the swollen calyx, check Hydros gear always got swollen calyxes by the photos, gives u much more dry weight


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2014)

lol ,dont worry i got one as well lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

and keep with the ripen don't flush or shit man they need a shit ton of potassium in their final stages as baz demoed with his tommy nutes that had k10


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol ,dont worry i got one as well lol


I think most of us have had at least one of them,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2014)

I can trade you for some posts that might be defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement. Seems a good trade to me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice bin the scope its a lying cunt, the bubba kush looks fukin awesome but shes got another 7 days till those hairs get chomped by the swollen calyx, check Hydros gear always got swollen calyxes by the photos, gives u much more dry weight



yeh i was thinking a week, so u think keep her on the ripen? okey dokey man, and yeh all about the weight, the mains the size of a 4 pint milk bottle,

the antique ottoman box is out of retirmenet too, nanna left me that,she be so damn proud what im suing it for................ i hope rip nan


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2014)

the swelling at the end means the plants need potassium for bulk and phos for energy and mass, u got enough N due to the leaf colour so no point fushing as u cant flush a plant only fuk with its osmotic potential at the root zone, its a marketing gimmick, grow with photons as nutes imo...flushing organics or good organic mineral combo is bollox and ignorant imo


----------



## toronjadeoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks, Tip Top and Zeddd. Good to know. Lots of confiscations going on in the US supposedly.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2014)

Morning all ... i am sick of these hangovers suppose i shudn drink so much ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

Morning all, got 2 exo n 2 bp chopped yesterday, 3 BP and a blue kush to go today lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all, got 2 exo n 2 bp chopped yesterday, 3 BP and a blue kush to go today lol


Happy trimming man


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy trimming man


cheers, only small plants so wont take too long lol, this run i just flowered straight from clones so very little trimming to do lol,


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cheers, only small plants so wont take too long lol, this run i just flowered straight from clones so very little trimming to do lol,


Better small than none


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Better small than none


Yeah you know, started losing interest a bit after a bad run of things and 3 years not growing but i think its all finally starting to come back together lol.........now ive just got to find some nice strains to run with for a while lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah you know, started losing interest a bit after a bad run of things and 3 years not growing but i think its all finally starting to come back together lol.........now ive just got to find some nice strains to run with for a while lol


 same here sae, took me a while but im JUST getting into it again and really fucking enjoying it, well this morning was hassle with headache and feeding but its done,
just building my drying box up, nrly done, u catch my pics last night?


lol feel ya on the flower form clone yo! haha, my 7 are looking mint under a 250mh, i trully belive plant count means shit in a small enough tent.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah you know, started losing interest a bit after a bad run of things and 3 years not growing but i think its all finally starting to come back together lol.........now ive just got to find some nice strains to run with for a while lol


Im the same man grew first in 09 didnt know much grew with cfl got 2 grows not great but ok then stopped and this year said id put a few seeds outside didn give them any tlc really just wantd to see wat wud happen they just showed first sign of flowern this week so see if i get anytin... but grown again made me take out me old tent and cfl and get going in door again ... just need to upgrade the cfl them leds u told me about the vipar hav me interested gonna look into them a bit more


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> same here sae, took me a while but im JUST getting into it again and really fucking enjoying it, well this morning was hassle with headache and feeding but its done,
> just building my drying box up, nrly done, u catch my pics last night?
> 
> 
> lol feel ya on the flower form clone yo! haha, my 7 are looking mint under a 250mh, i trully belive plant count means shit in a small enough tent.


no mate i missed it, fancy reposting the pics or linking the post?

yeah i know what you mean with the growing, decided im gonna leave the LED`s until next harvest as wanna get the last of our debts paid off, only £1500 left and also gotta buy a new coolhood n a few other small bits for the grow n then ill be happy for a while lol

only thing left is to sort out some decent strains to run with for a while as im sick to the back teeth of the same shit over n over again(cheese/lemon/minty/fuelly strains)


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im the same man grew first in 09 didnt know much grew with cfl got 2 grows not great but ok then stopped and this year said id put a few seeds outside didn give them any tlc really just wantd to see wat wud happen they just showed first sign of flowern this week so see if i get anytin... but grown again made me take out me old tent and cfl and get going in door again ... just need to upgrade the cfl them leds u told me about the vipar hav me interested gonna look into them a bit more


yeah those lights i posted arent the cheapest or the most expensive, they are a decent middle of the road option it seems, have got the 180W VIPAR (100W true watts) in the veg cupboard and a single 1 of those over a 50x50 exo scrog yielded 2 oz dry when we tried flowering with it


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 13, 2014)

i'll take ten please, ten cracks and a heroine, just sent you 6 grand on paypal


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

popping out for a bit to take lil un to see her friends so will be bk in a bit then ive gotta start trimming again lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

I will take 3 whole marijuanas, YES, thats right!! 3 WHOLE MARIJUANAS!!! i SHOULD BE FINE PROVIDING I DONT INJECT THEM, INJECTING A MARIJUANA IS REALLY BAD FOR YOU M`KAY


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 13, 2014)

get er done sae, got mine all done last sat/sun, no harvests til crimbo now .

bit of diy for me today then off to see the fambo later. my cousin is back from spain, been on the spanish shite for a couple years so he's been on already after some u.k grown love


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 13, 2014)

gotta stop using that account lol

right so thats 3 whole marijiunas and ten crack n smack

is western union good for you guys?


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 13, 2014)

i want to skype first just to make sure it's legit yeah?!


ok guys this one is defo legit


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 13, 2014)

lmfao ^^^^^


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 13, 2014)

got a load of bets on the footy today bet i dont win a single fucking one of em lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2014)

qwerty2222 said:


> got a load of bets on the footy today bet i dont win a single fucking one of em lol


Yea gonna do a few meself think city gonna give arsnal a spanking


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 13, 2014)

betting on football is a waste of time surely, especially the prem. betting against anybody who has a million times more money than you is also a very bad idea.

but then, each to his own i suppose, i regularly blow money on things that would offend most.


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea gonna do a few meself think city gonna give arsnal a spanking


i got that game down for a 3-3 draw 66-1 not bad.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 13, 2014)

i hope you only put a quid on it lol. i bet you a grand to a tenner it don't end 3-3


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> betting on football is a waste of time surely, especially the prem. betting against anybody who has a million times more money than you is also a very bad idea.
> 
> but then, each to his own i suppose, i regularly blow money on things that would offend most.


Well i always spend about 20 euro a week on footie bets mainly accums and ive made over €4000 so far this year ... got 3350 of 1 5euro accum this year so i cant complain


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 13, 2014)

i put 2quid on it, doubt very much it will happen but i did have a scorecast come in at 450-1 only had 50p on it tho, n a mate had a scorecast come in a 60-1 the cunt had a tenner on it tho.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no mate i missed it, fancy reposting the pics or linking the post?
> only thing left is to sort out some decent strains to run with for a while as im sick to the back teeth of the same shit over n over again(cheese/lemon/minty/fuelly strains)


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-6958


and yeh il look for summert nice, need to take sum lsd cuts, lol,,,, il get em done


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 13, 2014)

lol, the zlh in dire need of topping or cropping etc, it's a beanstalk!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

has anyone in the thread even got anything resembling an indica out of interest? i think nearly everything everyone is growing is a hybrid or mostly sativa isnt it?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Dunno what I have. Strains outta me arse, long ago forgot what they are other than a name, and nothing to do with em. Been sat in the fridge for 2 years. 

Another day in bed for me.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> i want to skype first just to make sure it's legit yeah?!
> 
> 
> ok guys this one is defo legit


Looks like every other person outside my front door...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

only 1 bp n 1 bk left to trim now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

just ordered meself a pair of these for in the growroom lol, gonna be quite a busy week for our postie methinks lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Polarized lenses or sommat?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Polarized lenses or sommat?


*LUMii® Growroom Lenses*
reduce glare
LUMii® Growroom Lenses are specifically designed to allow you to view your crop in a more natural light as they reduce the glare from HID and CFL grow lamps. They make identifying pests and disease problems easier without having to turn off your grow lights. LUMii® Growroom Lenses have a specially developed blue lense that corrects the orange hue of sodium lights. This makes the sodium lit growroom appear as if it is in daylight.

Check those key growth indicators clearly with LUMii® Growroom Lenses.


Anti glare
Eye protection
Daylight vision


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> *LUMii® Growroom Lenses*
> reduce glare
> LUMii® Growroom Lenses are specifically designed to allow you to view your crop in a more natural light as they reduce the glare from HID and CFL grow lamps. They make identifying pests and disease problems easier without having to turn off your grow lights. LUMii® Growroom Lenses have a specially developed blue lense that corrects the orange hue of sodium lights. This makes the sodium lit growroom appear as if it is in daylight.
> 
> ...


Do u think they'd work in front of a camera sae??


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u think they'd work in front of a camera sae??


Its just a filter. So yes. Unless the photos are fake, that's how those would have been taken. Filter in front of the lense.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Its just a filter. So yes. Unless the photos are fake, that's how those would have been taken. Filter in front of the lense.


Be handy for taking pics anyway if it does work like that, might order a set and see


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Be handy for taking pics anyway if it does work like that, might order a set and see


I just turn the light off..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u think they'd work in front of a camera sae??


Im sure they would but just to be sure as soon as they arrive ill test it out lol

£11 amazon


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I just turn the light off..


Where my plugs are it's awkward to get at I have to go into one off the tents and out thru the hatch lol, would save the hassle. I'm a lazy bastard ttt


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Ah, student life. Gone from having about 20 quid in my bank account to having 6000.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, student life. Gone from having about 20 quid in my bank account to having 6000.


Lucky fucker!!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lucky fucker!!


Fortunately because I classify as living in poverty I got a 10k grant from, well, you lot, that I don't have to pay back  

The trade off is I'm gonna have 3 years being as miserable as I've ever been. Only been in London for 4 days and I'm already at breaking point. You have to be a deranged fucking retard to choose to live in London.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Fortunately because I classify as living in poverty I got a 10k grant from, well, you lot, that I don't have to pay back
> 
> The trade off is I'm gonna have 3 years being as miserable as I've ever been. Only been in London for 4 days and I'm already at breaking point. You have to be a deranged fucking retard to choose to live in London.


the whole crowded/ppl being arseholes/really expensive thing?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> the whole crowded/ppl being arseholes/really expensive thing?


Crowded, expensive, rude, being an utter minority in my own country. Not to mention the city is a filthy shit hole. Not used to blowing my nose and it being black. In my mind if you can't speak the language then you shouldn't be allowed to own a shop in the country. Being passed from one employee to the next to the next just to find one who understands what I mean by beef top side. Yore a butcher in england, learn the names of what you're selling or fuck off. Don't get me started on the street market. Trying to sell me crab that is just sat in the sun on a piece of polystyrene without any ice or such, flies all over it. Fuck off back to your African slum, don't bring your practices here.

I had a big enough issue with immigration when I lived in the countryside. I'll be a right wing supremacist at this rate.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2014)

well exactly I was libdem b4 I went to Africa and sore with my own eyes that the pg tips ad was for real


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2014)

re the lumi glasses I gone thru 3 pairs nowmi don't bother cos my eyes have adapted and I can see defs in hps, but they good in winter outside here cos they make it less yellow


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2014)

I just don't understand the logic. Surely you came to London from whatever shit hole it was for a reason, so why then try and replicate said shit hole with your filthy market stands and hygiene practices? Might as well just stay where you were and actually be able to buy something with the one fish you sold that day. Oh right, yeah, shit, benefits. Forgot about that one


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I just don't understand the logic. Surely you came to London from whatever shit hole it was for a reason, so why then try and replicate said shit hole with your filthy market stands and hygiene practices? Might as well just stay where you were and actually be able to buy something with the one fish you sold that day. Oh right, yeah, shit, benefits. Forgot about that one


well in the 50s they were sold the good life and came by the boatload from the west indies, obv the uk needed more slave labour so brainwashed them with ideas of prosperity in white mans land so they left Africa generations ago then worked the carribean until presumably less of them were needed in the sugar cane fields due to automation, then off to the uk to work as lowly factory workers who were more suited to the repetitive and tedious nature of that work, I managed one day of work in a production line, it was populated by black carribean people who were hoping to save enough money over a 5 year period to return to the paradise they left behind...for a visit, I asked them would they get on the return flight and they all said yeah cos they earnt more money workin these factories than their factories, fuk that for a life ide blow my brains out first


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 14, 2014)

what a lovely morning post zedd lololol

morning mate


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

ha ha lol man u know it, hows u ?


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha lol man u know it, hows u ?


im alrite mate

novelty has well worn working min wage at my age lol but apart from that not too bad at all well soso lol missus has had enough of me apparently, i dont blame id have had enough of me lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

qwerty2222 said:


> im alrite mate
> 
> novelty has well worn working min wage at my age lol but apart from that not too bad at all well soso lol missus has had enough of me apparently, i dont blame id have had enough of me lol


u will be doin nicely very soon mate I know this and I hope it all goes well, a stint on min wage is a kick in the ars to remind yourself u r an entrepreneur imo, take risks or die of boredom


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

morning sae....http://beforeitsnews.com/paranormal/2014/09/a-mother-was-filming-her-child-when-a-tiny-creature-was-caught-on-camera-video-2475608.html


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

hows the trimming u got it all done and hangin?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning sae....http://beforeitsnews.com/paranormal/2014/09/a-mother-was-filming-her-child-when-a-tiny-creature-was-caught-on-camera-video-2475608.html


lol thats sooooo faked


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> hows the trimming u got it all done and hangin?


kinda, having to do it when lil un isnt in the house etc so just got 1 bp n 1 bk left to do today


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

Easy lads how's it going this lazy Sunday? Might her the lawn cut today???? Fuck knows lol try a buy .4 coin at this time is proving hard


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 14, 2014)

fuck i forgot you worked in a bookies, bet they get half the wages back, fuck it off!.

then you were unlucky yesterday, i was taking the piss out of your 3-3 man city bet, in truth it could have been 5-5 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads how's it going this lazy Sunday? Might her the lawn cut today???? Fuck knows lol try a buy .4 coin at this time is proving hard


what ya buying with it? anything interesting?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mornin all hope ur mornins are better than mine ... had a really spicy thai curry last nite and well my asshole is feeling the worst of it .. hope use aint eatn breakie lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin all hope ur mornins are better than mine ... had a really spicy thai curry last nite and well my asshole is feeling the worst of it .. hope use aint eatn breakie lol


lol nothing better than sweating out squeezing ya ring after a thai curry lmao, swear its hotter on the way out than in tho lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what ya buying with it? anything interesting?


DRUGS!


morning,


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 14, 2014)

no fucking doubt, that shawny will try owt, be on the yabba next!





saw a kid in thailand playing twister on his own, think he had dropped one of these


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2014)

ayPal announced it would start accepting payments in Bitcoin via its subsidiary, Braintree. The company is cooperating with Bitcoin payment platform Coinbase, one of the largest Bitcoin companies, which already handles payments for such clients as Overstock and Reddit.






The integration of the cryptocurrency means that the companies that already use Braintree for their payments will now be able to accept Bitcoin without making any changes to their configuration. Bitcoin experts are sure that this move could boost adoption of the cryptocurrency.

Braintree already handles transactions by such companies as AirBnB, Uber and Dropbox. Coinbase explained that many developers want to add Bitcoin, but Braintree would handle all of their payments and they didn’t want to add another SDK, saying that they can accept it only if Braintree added it. Although the services that are willing to accept Bitcoin payments will still need to set up a Coinbase wallet, they also can instantly convert every Bitcoin payment back into fiat currency.

It should be noted that Braintree’s decision to support Bitcoin came after the announcement of Bitcoin adoption by its competitor, Stripe, a few months ago. Stripe’s Bitcoin facility is currently operating in beta mode, with the company handling the payments itself, without partnering with a third-party. Indeed, Bitcoin fits in nicely with Stripe’s product plan. The company itself admitted that credit cards were a good first thing to roll out due to their widespread penetration, but in fact Stripe doesn’t bill itself as a credit card processing company, but rather a payments company.

Talking about PayPal, the service is keeping Bitcoin at an arm’s length. The company emphasized that the integration with Braintree will not affect customers or merchants with PayPal accounts. Although Braintree has little public profile from the consumer side, this move opens the door for the service to integrate Bitcoin into its main wallet functionality


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 14, 2014)

so it seems ireland has bit coin cash points.


wankers


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so it seems ireland has bit coin cash points.
> 
> 
> wankers


Dunno about cash points, last time I looked about it they had one in dublin that wasn't workin cos it fucke up lol, that's was couple months ago tho.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol nothing better than sweating out squeezing ya ring after a thai curry lmao, swear its hotter on the way out than in tho lol


So true man its alot hotter on the way out ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

There is a bitcoin atm in temple bar and as far as i know its working


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll be getting hash to sell GBH all about the bidniss now lmao....bit coin is future buy why you can that's what I say but when the fuck am I lolol


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 14, 2014)

yabba is just thailands name for meth, the goverment use to give it factory worker back in the 60s up to the 70s i think to increase production, but once every got hooked n went nuts it soon stopped lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

so whats everyone got planned for the day then? for me its trimming, sunday roast followed by a bit of seed window shopping, im after something indica in effect, strong as fuck, nice tasting an a not shit yielder lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Sit around doing bugger all. Got some bagels, smoked salmon, and philly, so may even have some lunch. Probably buy some books on amazon, and maybe try and find my university reading list.


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 14, 2014)

whats a easy programme to remove data from pics?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

qwerty2222 said:


> whats a easy programme to remove data from pics?


i use exif cleaner from superutils.com


----------



## qwerty2222 (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks sae


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 14, 2014)

qwerty2222 said:


> yabba is just thailands name for meth, the goverment use to give it factory worker back in the 60s up to the 70s i think to increase production, but once every got hooked n went nuts it soon stopped lol


i'd be likely to believe you on that squirty, i know you're a man of advanced speak on the subject.

just finished off the first coat of the sealant on the drive way, high as a kite of the stuff.
cheese joint and a hearty brekky in order


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

Just had 2 Lancasters fly over an shake the whole estate lol, proper bits of kit lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucky cunt. Feckin love ww2 aircraft. Someone needs to make a 2014 il2 sturmovik with fancy graphics and everything. Fuck tom clancy hawx


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Lucky cunt. Feckin love ww2 aircraft. Someone needs to make a 2014 il2 sturmovik with fancy graphics and everything. Fuck tom clancy hawx


Yup, 500ft high in a staggered pair, still about 400 car alarms going off from it


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


hi loving the attitude here !! other forums are yu cant say this ooh don't mention more than 10 plants aarrggh loving this site. been growing for 10 years allsorts soil hydro allsorts of weed terminator, green poison, critical jacky white now just starting a led grow !! good luk to all uk growers you are awesome !!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Afternoon fuckers, just spent my day painting the kids bedrooms, time for my sunday roast dinner now before i go get some beers and get fucked up 2night, 
Qwerty2222, try www.verexif.com/en that lets u remove data from all ur pics online and save u having to download any software to do it,


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Evening gb how da painting go ... just havin a few pints meself wud luv this united game ta be a draw


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening gb how da painting go ... just havin a few pints meself wud luv this united game ta be a draw


win for utd will do me fine lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

All you bellends and your Sunday roasts. Anyone got a spare plate going? Been with the missus for 2 and a half years, and the only thing she's ever cooked me was a frozen pizza she put in a preheated combo oven and then set to microwave on high for 10 minutes.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> All you bellends and your Sunday roasts. Anyone got a spare plate going? Been with the missus for 2 and a half years, and the only thing she's ever cooked me was a frozen pizza she put in a preheated combo oven and then set to microwave on high for 10 minutes.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

I cook roast every sunday ...... just sayin


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> I cook roast every sunday ...... just sayin


Don't think I would be able to cook roast lunch on a hob  in the mood for a roast chicken. A proper one. Not that shit they sell in supermarket hot counters.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Don't think I would be able to cook roast lunch on a hob  in the mood for a roast chicken. A proper one. Not that shit they sell in supermarket hot counters.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> win for utd will do me fine lol


Aww well ul get ya win tday but really hope u fckrs dont think yas goin win anytin


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

lovin the food talk, today had porcini omlete that we foraged eggs from my hen, out for the buffett at the indian plus side dishes followed by me cookin lamb chops gyros with raw garlic tsatziki? and rosemary salt crusted potatoes from the garden....bought the yoghurt and the lamb only rest of it I grew


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

wat a cunt hey lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yea sounds good zedd man ..


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

One for you zedd, synthetic weed apparently lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethylheptylpyran


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

You couldn't pay me to eat Indian food. God awful stuff.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea sounds good zedd man ..


thanks man I try me best love food and don't mind cooking, worked as a kp at 15 for 3 years until I finished my A levels, lowest of the low and loved it cos of the banter and activity, gotta cook a bit more nowadays to feed em up a bit lol good food makes u feel good imo


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

we got this forest where these edible mushies grow, they are prized by chefs and we know a place where they grow like fukin crazy, when I first saw them I said to mrs no fukin way they are toadstools lol first intro to ceps,porcini,penny buns etc the most prized mushie after the truffle food wise, omg dry out these cunts and its unbelivanle flav and taste (umami?) nice im sure ttt knows these well?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Wild mushrooms are indeed the best. Love me some cepes! Made a pasta dish a couple of weeks ago with some dried porcini, the flavour is insane. Could have taken the meat out of the sauce and I wouldn't have noticed. Not much foraging to be done in central london  When i make wontons i love to use king oyster and shitake.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovin the food talk, today had porcini omlete that we foraged eggs from my hen, out for the buffett at the indian plus side dishes followed by me cookin lamb chops gyros with raw garlic tsatziki? and rosemary salt crusted potatoes from the garden....bought the yoghurt and the lamb only rest of it I grew


M


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

Mmm makes my roast chicken sound boring !! Nice one


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Wild mushrooms are indeed the best. Love me some cepes! Made a pasta dish a couple of weeks ago with some dried porcini, the flavour is insane. Could have taken the meat out of the sauce and I wouldn't have noticed. Not much foraging to be done in central london  When i make wontons i love to use king oyster and shitake.


bro we going mushie picking soon ill spot u some man for the crack


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm trying to remember the name of a type of mushroom i used to love, for some reason i'm thinking mothball/furball/cpttonball or something. It's just a melon sized lump that you simply slice like a loaf of bread and then fry a fat ass slice like you would a steak. Giant puff ball  that's the one.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You couldn't pay me to eat Indian food. God awful stuff.


Cant agree


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah they leave those for some reason its the porcini they after and drying em out makes them stronger taste wise?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh for fucks sake. The whole of the new trailer park series 8 is now available to download and i'm stuck on an internet connection that can't even handle a 240p youtube video.

Silly to leave em. I'd take every fucker i saw no matter the variety. Mushrooms can go in anything  And yeah, i like fresh mushrooms, but can't say no to dried, last years, and they go a long way once dried, basically become mushroom stock cubes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bro we going mushie picking soon ill spot u some man for the crack


Defo mushie pickin soon ... tried the other nite but fuk all .. be only liberty caps i be gettin any way


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

probs with most curry houses is the oil they use total gash


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Defo mushie pickin soon ... tried the other nite but fuk all .. be only liberty caps i be gettin any way


ive done all mushies psychedelic wise cept amanitas, from Mexican hawiian etc wen they were sellin em in Camden market for a few years but the free welsh/English liberty caps are some of th best ime


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Nowt to do with oil etc, i just cannot stand the majority of spices used in Indian cooking. Fucking cardamon and tumeric and god damned cumin!


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive done all mushies psychedelic wise cept amanitas, from Mexican hawiian etc wen they were sellin em in Camden market for a few years but the free welsh/English liberty caps are some of th best ime


Got sum luvly libertys last year but 1st yr i webt the dam and mushies stilll wer legal done sum hawian 1s dnt know if they wer real zedd but fuk we they good ..... not like that fake as truffles they do now


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Got sum luvly libertys last year but 1st yr i webt the dam and mushies stilll wer legal done sum hawian 1s dnt know if they wer real zedd but fuk we they good ..... not like that fake as truffles they do now


theres nothing better than food foraging ...oh except drug foraging lol, gotta keep up with ya trips and ya rissotto


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Remember havin ta buy chettos to squash with the shrooms cause they wer rank tha eat ha


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Got sum luvly libertys last year but 1st yr i webt the dam and mushies stilll wer legal done sum hawian 1s dnt know if they wer real zedd but fuk we they good ..... not like that fake as truffles they do now


if u enjoy tripping but only have 15 mins in your lunchbreak to spare, don't worry dmt is for u, get loaded and leave the planet and come back for for a coffee and spliff in 15 mins ime


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if u enjoy tripping but only have 15 mins in your lunchbreak to spare, don't worry dmt is for u, get loaded and leave the planet and come back for for a coffee and spliff in 15 mins ime


Aww i defo wanna try that DMT man and 1 mates said his up 4 it 2 so gonna try get a bit


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

End of week 3 7 more to go and 4 for the bill (((.....hiwbare we all anyway buttmunchers


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

most pm's in this thread are being read.

they banned another account and i didnt say nowt but in pm.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Evening shit stains, fuck this site is going right downhill, banning the uk guys is a step too far, wtf,

Anyway how we all doing? Im on the beers and a mix of Dog, exo and kief,


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

this thread is fucked 1-0 to the yanks unfortunately....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

The Psycho and Zlh, they have been proper raped for cuts thats why the psy especially looks very bare, I have a prop full of cuts from each tho,


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> most pm's in this thread are being read.
> 
> they banned another account and i didnt say nowt but in pm.


Cheers for lettin know man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> this thread is fucked 1-0 to the yanks unfortunately....


Fuck em mate, we will still be here for a long time, all they can do is ban an account but it aint hard to make another, I would happily keep making accounts and saying shit thats not allowed just to piss the fuckers off and give em more work deleting em


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> this thread is fucked 1-0 to the yanks unfortunately....


Its not 1-0 to yanks letz see how dis place does witout uk thread and kids on summer holidays .. yanks hav ta be in over drive ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

who remembers this? lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152702319763809


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> who remembers this? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see anything mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> most pm's in this thread are being read.
> 
> they banned another account and i didnt say nowt but in pm.


you probably didnt get my reply yesterday then ......?


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck em mate, we will still be here for a long time, all they can do is ban an account but it aint hard to make another, I would happily keep making accounts and saying shit thats not allowed just to piss the fuckers off and give em more work deleting em


i carnt be arsed mate they already done 5 of my accounts lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> this thread is fucked 1-0 to the yanks unfortunately....


Only if you let them win. None of their rule enforcement has really achieved shit tbh. If we want to trade or send a fairy out, we will, and nothing they can do to stop it. I genuinely don't get the issue though, most of all of us do our dealings through email etc, why the need to publicly discuss it?


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> you probably didnt get my reply yesterday then ......?


no ???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> no ???


email me when you get a sec


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> email me when you get a sec


sent u a mail


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

Agoras down again....what. ubrekon rambonancheekybnosedive with whats left?


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Agoras down again....what. ubrekon rambonancheekybnosedive with whats left?


agoras working fine bizz u just need a computer or a decent fone!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh sorry o me.any 3k lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

Gontonagoray friend


----------



## sambo020482 (Sep 14, 2014)

cod ghost is fucking hard online anyway i think it may actually be impossible pissed n stoned lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 14, 2014)

looks like i might have some viable seeds from the Blue Pit hitting up the Blue Kush when it hermied, any idea if they will be feminised?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 14, 2014)

sambo020482 said:


> cod ghost is fucking hard online anyway i think it may actually be impossible pissed n stoned lmao


All cod games are impossible when pissed and stoned, thats why I stick to car racing or football when ive been drinking and decide im gonna boss the the ps or xbox,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> All cod games are impossible when pissed and stoned, thats why I stick to car racing or football when ive been drinking and decide im gonna boss the the ps or xbox,


That's because the people you're playing are too young to have encountered booze let alone drugs  act your age and playba real game


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 14, 2014)

So I've got fungus gnats.....I've tjatsbyour fuckin infected cuts


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Either im going mental or someone is playing tricks on us.....just loaded up the uk thread and every single post throughout the whole thread had been deleted, reloaded it several times all the same, as soon as i started a thread in support suddenly all the posts were back?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeh man I'll hit u up for show....just made a big batch of super coco up out if all my old root balls and that gonna give it a whirl


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2014)

Forgot to add fuckingbseaweed meal tho lololol ahhh I'll mix it in again next week......dog was loving it carrot hanging out and everything lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Had a regular female turn hermie and pollinate a feminised female, anyone know if the seeds will be reg/fem or herm??


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2014)

your soil gone funky bizzle?
shiyyyaaaat


so pulled the BBK, fk me thats a stonking main! glad i left her now


i got ALL the dlc maps for COD ghosts and whatnot,

errrrrrr, you wil have to hit me up with your ps3 gamertag,,,, buying new ps4 in a few weeks yo!


fuk cod anyways, loving destiny atm



Saerimmner said:


> Had a regular female turn hermie and pollinate a feminised female, anyone know if the seeds will be reg/fem or herm??


herm, only if it was a male that pollentated woul it be regular


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2014)

My soils the bollocks just trying a new ting out...jet needs 8 3 ote pots now


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Either im going mental or someone is playing tricks on us.....just loaded up the uk thread and every single post throughout the whole thread had been deleted, reloaded it several times all the same, as soon as i started a thread in support suddenly all the posts were back?


Wouldn't surprise me in the least. I'm about 11k posts down, apparently its an indexing issue, that they can't be bothered to fix. Potroast seems hell bent on running his website into the ground.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2014)

Our new forums better anyway just gotta get the feel for it lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Had a regular female turn hermie and pollinate a feminised female, anyone know if the seeds will be reg/fem or herm??


regs


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

@sambo email


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> regs


cool cheers, got about 8 viable seeds so im gonna crack em at some point n see what comes out of it lol, Blue pit x blue kush sounds like it has potential tho lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Afternoon lads, well my new car is fucked already, went to drive it this morn and the power steering pump has failed, fucking raging, contacted the finance company and they gonna take it away and sort it but they hitting me with a shitty 1.4 hunk of shite as a courtesy car for the nxt week, cunts!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, well my new car is fucked already, went to drive it this morn and the power steering pump has failed, fucking raging, contacted the finance company and they gonna take it away and sort it but they hitting me with a shitty 1.4 hunk of shite as a courtesy car for the nxt week, cunts!!!


If that happened to me in the first few days of owning it i would return it n cancel the finance


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

If it happened to me, I'd return it and get on Google and research a proper car.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2014)

mechanical failure of a power steering is just that, prob nobodys fault so not worth getting steamed about imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mechanical failure of a power steering is just that, prob nobodys fault so not worth getting steamed about imo


true, but it would make me wonder what else hadnt been serviced or fixed when needed etc.....everyones heard the horror stories about 2nd hand car salesmen lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Is it a new car, or a second hand car?

If second hand, sure, shit happens, but not for a new car.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Its a 2008 focus, it was just moted a week b4 I picked it up which was only 6 days ago, it was also supposedly serviced the day b4 I got it,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Supposedly serviced? What does the service record say?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Supposedly serviced? What does the service record say?


It says on the service book it was serviced the day b4 I got it by the garage I got it from, just I have my doubts about it or at least the quality of work cos surley they would notice something like that was wearing away


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It says on the service book it was serviced the day b4 I got it by the garage I got it from, just I have my doubts about it or at least the quality of work cos surley they would notice something like that was wearing away


do stuff like check the oil, oil filter etc etc, you will be able to tell quite easily if they are all new parts fitted a few days ago as opposed to shit thats been on there for the last 4 years that they just SAY they have hanged

if oil isnt golden n see thru then it aint only 4 days old
if the oil filter is dirty it aint new
if the spark plugs dont look brand new then they aint been changed
etc etc etc etc


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It says on the service book it was serviced the day b4 I got it by the garage I got it from, just I have my doubts about it or at least the quality of work cos surley they would notice something like that was wearing away


they wouldn't pck up steering pumps about to pop on an mot mate, chill u gonna b free soon.VOTE YES, it is almost sure cunty Cameron will get sacked so fukin do it, http://rt.com/business/187748-investors-pull-out-billions-uk/


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Supposedly serviced? What does the service record say?


no point checking that mate, dealers always fiddle those

Seen far too many times a car dealer "service" a car in less than 30seconds with only a pen n the service sheet


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

You'd have thought so. Whenever my car went in, they picked up on absolutely everything. Sounds like maybe it was a slightly less than reputable service center, under the directions to make the service as cheap as possible for the seller. Who knows. What a pain though.

In better news, I'm still downloading trailer park boys series 8. 19 hours to download 3gb. Only 1gb to go!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You'd have thought so. Whenever my car went in, they picked up on absolutely everything. Sounds like maybe it was a slightly less than reputable service center, under the directions to make the service as cheap as possible for the seller. Who knows. What a pain though.
> 
> In better news, I'm still downloading trailer park boys series 8. 19 hours to download 3gb. Only 1gb to go!


worst ones are the dealers that offer the "147 point inspection" from AA or RAC etc, dealer just fills the book out whilst sitting in his office without ever touching the car.....................turns out the 147 point check is just taught to them by AA/RAC but not carried out by them and it says quite clearly on the advertising that the paperwork for the check may be issued without the car being checked by a qualified mechanic


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2014)

sae, our mates been banned he said check ya emails


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You'd have thought so. Whenever my car went in, they picked up on absolutely everything. Sounds like maybe it was a slightly less than reputable service center, under the directions to make the service as cheap as possible for the seller. Who knows. What a pain though.
> 
> In better news, I'm still downloading trailer park boys series 8. 19 hours to download 3gb. Only 1gb to go!


Due to my credit history it is from a less than reputable dealer lol, but still a genuine registered national company, they have thousands of cars out on finance and loads still available so I thought they would have been legit


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Due to my credit history it is from a less than reputable dealer lol, but still a genuine registered national company, they have thousands of cars out on finance and loads still available so I thought they would have been legit


What company is it mate? since its a national one aint gonna pin down where you are by naming it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sae, our mates been banned he said check ya emails


will do cheers mate, im sure he will be back soon one way or another lol

havent got any new emails from him tho?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well the cars away now so I cant check anymore till I get it back, but when I do get it back im gonna be properly checking everything on it and making sure there is fuck all else wrong


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2014)

What was that gnar kiklwr stuff again apart from.fnat off? And has anyone got any that I can just come and grab?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just had a call my car will be fixed and ready for me in an hour, was just a burst hose that caused the steering fluid to empty, thank fuck


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> What company is it mate? since its a national one aint gonna pin down where you are by naming it lol


Ive pm you mate dont wanna put too much info on the thread lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive pm you mate dont wanna put too much info on the thread lol


Im sure there are probably an equal amount of ppl reading PM`s as there are reading this thread lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe that's why its now just called conversations, so noons can kick up a fuss claiming they are private.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

On another note............knowing you all like Pepsi challenges ive found you a new one lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well cars back and working fine again, thank fuck !


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

if it happens again make sure you don't take it back. i've had a 2 different fords both have the same problem, you wouldn't wan't your wife in the car with the kids when it happens, scary having no power steering in these modern vehicles.

they banned qwerty too, lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone got any clue what the fuck is going on here?? looks like there is a parallel UK thread hidden within the depths of the forum lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.462602/page-1224


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 15, 2014)

yeh with 1.3k pages of one user aking one post pe page that si blank with no username lol

seems it dident convert properly at teh forum change over.


lol it is our thread started by lozac123 in 2009


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Lol. Mods on a mass delete mission. News flash. You're one, we are many, you won't win.


Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

just had a nice milkshake


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

tiptop will you just go out and kill some random dark person already. the rage is spilling out of you man, it's not you


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Look at that, the threads back up to its normal post count. 

Every other reputable forum gives an advanced warning over issues that might occur through pruning and all that lot, not this place, they just don't give a shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

And back in its normal place. Move it to time and talk, that lasted long, fucking lol.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

pop down the corner shop for some dried fish and when you get back the posts are gone, what's the world coming to?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> pop down the corner shop for some dried fish and when you get back the posts are gone, what's the world coming to?


Corner shop? I live on top of the fuckers. Almost every other shop on this road is a butcher or fish monger. Not a single one of em English. Seriously, there is not a SINGLE English run shop on this entire high street. My dad is a bit of a xenophobe, he had a bit of a filed day talking about bloody Lebanese fish mongers and their foreign fish


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

they are willing to work for less than an english person, hard to compete in business with people undercutting you.
us greedy brits and not wanting to sacrifice our lavish way of life are to blame, ooooh these foreign devils!

they want us out of the serious growing forum, makes sense really


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> they are willing to work for less than an english person, hard to compete in business with people undercutting you.
> us greedy brits and not wanting to sacrifice our lavish way of life are to blame, ooooh these foreign devils!
> 
> they want us out of the serious growing forum, makes sense really


I think you mean they're willing to forgo all hygein practices to undercut the competition. Walked into a shop yesterday and there was a cardboard box of chicken feet next to the doorway, no cover over the top, flies all over, no refrigeration. Why the fuck would you bother moving to england if your just gonna bring your slum ways with you. Respect our laws or fuck off,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 15, 2014)

Wtf wank site


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. Mods on a mass delete mission. News flash. You're one, we are many, you won't win.
> 
> 
> Spam spam spam spam spam


Reported for multiple spams


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Reported for multiple spams


You mean no spam? So eggs spammspammspammspam bacon beans and spam, but no spam?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You mean no spam? So eggs spammspammspammspam bacon beans and spam, but no spam?


Exactly! and if you must keep it on a lead.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Spam the man in his peado catching van selling coke on riu by the gram stuffed in a hookers jam can,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Exactly! and if you must keep it on a lead.....


I might kill bookers, but come on, I've a degree of self respect, don't stoop so low as being a dominatrix


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Spam the man in his peado catching van selling coke on riu by the gram stuffed in a hookers jam can,


I sell per inch of penetration. Keeps shit interesting for the buyer. Literally.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

His, her, I'm not sexist.

Just read about how apple has had to offer an actual tool just to remove the u2 album they spammed everyone iTunes account with. A tool to delete an album. That right there pretty much sums up how ducking shit apple is.

Microsoft isn't that much better though. It cannot get over the concept that I'm spelling fucked not ducked. That aside though, this new surface pro kicks the shut out of anything apple has released


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 15, 2014)

@garybhoy lmao, ur on it tonight gaz!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> His, her, I'm not sexist.
> 
> Just read about how apple has had to offer an actual tool just to remove the u2 album they spammed everyone iTunes account with. A tool to delete an album. That right there pretty much sums up how ducking shit apple is.
> 
> Microsoft isn't that much better though. It cannot get over the concept that I'm spelling fucked not ducked


I've had apple phones for 5 years odd ttt, next phone I'll be changing to something else tho, ur right ,there a fckin joke


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've had apple phones for 5 years odd ttt, next phone I'll be changing to something else tho, ur right ,there a fckin joke


At this point in time, immreally interested in the windows phone OS. People complain about the lack of apps, but ice been android for years, and sure, just like with apple, there are a billion and one apps on the store, and 99 percent of them are utter garbage. Android is great, but its a fun OS, not something for being serious and productive. Hopefully HTC release their next flagship with windows as well as just the M8, as hardware wise, my M7 is ducking insane. Even the iPhone 6 is a joke in comparison. Doesn't even have a 1080pm display unless you get the pointless 6 plus, that doesn't have a stylus, making it pretty much worthless for its form factor.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> At this point in time, immreally interested in the windows phone OS. People complain about the lack of apps, but ice been android for years, and sure, just like with apple, there are a billion and one apps on the store, and 99 percent of them are utter garbage. Android is great, but its a fun OS, not something for being serious and productive. Hopefully HTC release their next flagship with windows as well as just the M8, as hardware wise, my M7 is ducking insane. Even the iPhone 6 is a joke in comparison. Doesn't even have a 1080pm display unless you get the pointless 6 plus, that doesn't have a stylus, making it pretty much worthless for its form factor.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 15, 2014)

makes a good sig sae


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2014)

So what are all the reports for?

Admin is probably busy doing something else. I was the one cleaning up this shitstorm in the school yard.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So what are all the reports for?
> 
> Admin is probably busy doing something else. I was the one cleaning up this shitstorm in the school yard.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well since u asked, can u tell us why mulitple regular members have been banned in the last cpl days? Would be nice to hear a rational explanation,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 15, 2014)

Cos thats the school yard shit right there if it is


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well since u asked, can u tell us why mulitple regular members have been banned in the last cpl days? Would be nice to hear a rational explanation,


Or why the fuck have they cloned the uk thread and stuck a copy in tokentalk????????? 

Them retarded yanks love the uk so much they took a copy for themselves lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2014)

sort my account out i was banned for nuffing reinstated but i have a flag against my account making it run super slow!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well since u asked, can u tell us why mulitple regular members have been banned in the last cpl days? Would be nice to hear a rational explanation,


If someone was banned there was a reason.. you can p.m. rollitup yourself and get a straight answer.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If someone was banned there was a reason.. you can p.m. rollitup yourself and get a straight answer.


Yeah, because that was definitely the case when dannyboy went on a ban spree and got banned himself for abusing his power...

Not saying that is the case, but the idea of people only being banned because of a valid reason is very laughable. Didn't Sunni abandon the place over that very fiasco?

I have nothing against you wbw, your ok in my book, but someone just pulled some shut that was out of order and what you are seeing is the consequence of such an action.


----------



## Growan (Sep 15, 2014)

.....excuse me, is this the Goat Thread...?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> .....excuse me, is this the Goat Thread...?


Reported for being goatist


----------



## Growan (Sep 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Reported for being goatist


Reported for being well funny! The mods could use a giggle.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Growan (Sep 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning


Morning!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2014)

Growan said:


> Morning!


I wonder what fun today holds.......lol


----------



## Growan (Sep 16, 2014)

I gotta whole load of boring stuff to do in the real world, but on here? Anything could happen, right?!?


----------



## nidgy (Sep 16, 2014)

can I play,i don't mind Irishman jokes....haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2014)

morning, god im fucked, late late night followed by 7am get up, urgh

but the wife did order me a new ps4, so alls good in the hood blud!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2014)

but to more important news

FUKING FREDDOS 65P? DAFUQ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2014)

Time for first joint of the day methinks


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 16, 2014)

Getting quiet in here since they been banning most ppls accounts,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2014)

Dark web ddos attacks for the right bit coins haha this place probably wouldn't surface again if it was attacked.

Wyte berry widow is a stand up guy he was a normal user for ages before being a mod. 

2 weeks into sept and I've got a bloody cold. And I've cattled a huge psycho in dwc. I'm not a hydro man that's for sure.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahhhh first drag of exo after been asleep in the van all day such bliss man lol....so potted all my blondes up into my own super coco and they fuckin lobe it man almost as big as the psy the peanut butter killer gave me lolololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Get ok agora man same lads more open chat freebies just a bit of a pain that's all.....better than being watched by queer mods who like playing hide the hotdog with each other the faggot fuckers lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

On another note grow rooms looking fantastic just need to rid these gnats man doing my head in .......a off ice's psy cuts WANKER!!!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeh place is dead more chat in a graveyars ....bizzle oooooooot


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 16, 2014)

Fuck agora. If infant just type in a URL and click go then I'm not interested.

First day of uni, what a fucking waste of time. Did one ofnthose Thames boat cruises. Utter gash. Who the fuck would pay 20 quid to spend 2 hours looking at waterfront apartment buildings?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> .....a off ice's psy cuts WANKER!!!!!


well if u must order from catmandu, expect a few hitchikers along the way yo!

wer the furk is everyone? robie aint been online so its not that?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well if u must order from catmandu, expect a few hitchikers along the way yo!
> 
> wer the furk is everyone? robie aint been online so its not that?


Get on agora m8, most the usual suspects spend ther time ther. What u up to anyway?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lads looks like im gettin a bit a yellow leaves ... i fed them first time the wknd there just 2 wks ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2014)

Shit pics.....


----------



## Irishcrx (Sep 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads looks like im gettin a bit a yellow leaves ... i fed them first time the wknd there just 2 wks ...


What soil are you using? Two weeks is too early IMO needs to be around weeks or more if you have hot soil. Trust me I've killed plants from nute burn before..


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking grand IMO, wouldn't worry.
I've never really had much problems in bout 4 years, no bugs, plants always pretty healthy. Now I've got a few nanners that I think I've stopped (will know properly tomoro when I pull them all out of the tent) and a fuckin dose of thrips. Goina spray the fuck outta them tomoro. There mid flower so don't wanna spray them again if I can help it. I sprayed the couple I have in veg last night and seems to have some the trick, not sayin there all gone but can't see any after a couple mins searchin lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2014)

Im usin biobizz all mix and ther nutes except the rooting hormone so it says first feed 2 weeks 1ml


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im usin biobizz all mix and ther nutes except the rooting hormone so it says first feed 2 weeks 1ml


Im a biobizz veteran mate and depending on the strain ie if its not an N hungry clone only or similar seed strain it will be sweet to week 3 veg in allmix without any nutes, and dont always follow the feeding schedule, try to read ur plants they will tell u what they need


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im a biobizz veteran mate and depending on the strain ie if its not an N hungry clone only or similar seed strain it will be sweet to week 3 veg in allmix without any nutes, and dont always follow the feeding schedule, try to read ur plants they will tell u what they need


Cheer gb only really gettin bak into it so see how she goes


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2014)

morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUg1uYO329KcAEN-PQdoQMKQ&v=JXMyZ929lpY#t=318


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mornin sae ... this place is dead as fuk ... ya need get yaself over the other spot .... anyway hav to come to uk for a bit of psytrance... Psytrance Rave In A Forest - Big Night Out - Epis…:


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin sae ... this place is dead as fuk ... ya need get yaself over the other spot .... anyway hav to come to uk for a bit of psytrance... Psytrance Rave In A Forest - Big Night Out - Epis…:


aint even got the link for it lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> aint even got the link for it lol


Mail man


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> but to more important news
> 
> FUKING FREDDOS 65P? DAFUQ?View attachment 3254564


Ffs 2 Bob Freddos are going for 65p. Bet it's in a paki shop ice either way the the shop owner needs a right good kick in the baws as that's fuckin scandalous lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 17, 2014)

*Police arrest goat accused of armed robbery*
*
By Mail Foreign Service 
Updated: 21:46, 23 January 2009




 

View comments

Police in Nigeria are holding a goat on suspicion of attempted armed robbery.

Vigilantes seized the black and white goat, saying it was an armed robber who had used black magic to transform himself into an animal to escape after trying to steal a Mazda 323.

'The group of vigilante men came to report that while they were on patrol they saw some hoodlums attempting to rob a car. They pursued them.







Wanted: Witnesses claimed a man turned into a goat to get away after an armed robbery (file picture)

'However one of them escaped while the other turned into a goat,' Kwara state police spokesman Tunde Mohammed said.

'We cannot confirm the story, but the goat is in our custody.

'We cannot base our information on something mystical. It is something that has to be proved scientifically, that a human being turned into a goat,' he said.

Belief in witchcraft is widespread in parts of Nigeria, Africa's most populous nation.

Residents came to the police station to see the goat, photographed in one national newspaper on its knees next to a pile of straw.*


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> *Police arrest goat accused of armed robbery*
> *
> By Mail Foreign Service
> Updated: 21:46, 23 January 2009
> ...



I guess thats growan fckd so ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2014)

Just ordered meself one of these ...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Just ordered meself one of these ...



yeh i got a white 6" one, thought u had no room?


how the fuk u tie a plant up? my psy is ust floping everyware? is ther a nack to it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i got a white 6" one, thought u had no room?
> 
> 
> how the fuk u tie a plant up? my psy is ust floping everyware? is ther a nack to it?


try tying each stalk in 2 places to a bamboo cane or something 6-10" apart then its being supported in more than 1 place


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 18, 2014)

Alreet bummers just ad a joint and 4 tinnys of grolshe and a joint ready for the night shift lklol...them lot are in the pub Alvin dinner fuck that I got tinnys weed and munchies lolololol hehehehe


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 18, 2014)

the trick is to do it before it needs doing ice, around week 3, after the main stretch but before the buds all join up. trying to do anything with a plant covered in resin is a nightmare lol.

just getting the crimbo crops lined up, thank fuck we are going in to winter, the next two are gonna be the bollocks i hope


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 18, 2014)

FREEDOM !!! 
evening cuntos, so hopefully today is independence day for my fellow Scots, 

Ive spent the day laying new carpets in the house now sitting with a few beers and a smoke watching the Celtic game,


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> FREEDOM !!!
> evening cuntos, so hopefully today is independence day for my fellow Scots,
> 
> Ive spent the day laying new carpets in the house now sitting with a few beers and a smoke watching the Celtic game,


I hope ya voted man


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Heres a better pic of the leaf lads wat ya tink ??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I hope ya voted man


Of course, me and the wife voted Yes !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Of course, me and the wife voted Yes !


Good lad ...... hav they said which way the votes are going ??


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Heres a better pic of the leaf lads wat ya tink ??


Can you post a good pic of the whole plant? It makes it easier sometimes?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 18, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Good lad ...... hav they said which way the votes are going ??


Its really looking like the yes vote is getting it, unless u watch the bbc who are lying manipulating cunts, everywhere but the bbc say we have at least a 60% of the votes


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its really looking like the yes vote is getting it, unless u watch the bbc who are lying manipulating cunts, everywhere but the bbc say we have at least a 60% of the votes


Good luck m8.....when do we all find out for sure? Is there a time set for it or what?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Good luck m8.....when do we all find out for sure? Is there a time set for it or what?



5am or sum shit

its a setup man, no is gunna win by i reckon 8%... straight setup briv, its simply not happening


1 word

oil,,,,, our governent wont have it


the socts are smart though, opening the vote to 16 yr olds, now the qeustion is how many of the eelctorate is 16-18


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like it didnt happen man ... soz


----------



## Growan (Sep 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> *Police arrest goat accused of armed robbery*
> *By Mail Foreign Service
> Updated: 21:46, 23 January 2009
> 
> ...


 Jeez lads, they don't fuck about over there...
It was a rough couple of days, but they had to let me go in the end. I just stuck to my story...


----------



## Growan (Sep 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> 5am or sum shit
> 
> its a setup man, no is gunna win by i reckon 8%... straight setup briv, its simply not happening
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry the vote didn't go the way you wanted it to.
On the bright side, with the Yes getting as much support as it did I expect the twats in control will have to start listening to the people, now they know how close they were to losing it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

worse than that. westminister are going to give them loads more power and say even though the wantaway fucks didn't get 'away' it's fuckin disgraceful. they shouldn't be allowed to vote on anything that doesn't concern scotland anymore. 

I've still yet to hear a convincing argument for independence. what exactly would scotland gain by cutting off the arm that feeds them. sweet fuck all. their own currency and the chance to trade with lets face it third world and dictator run countries. that'll boost the coffers for their new currency i'm sure. they haven't any infrastructure to support the country if they'd split. taxpayer owns their royal bank ffs. scotland would be back to clans and claymores in a year. the economical flaws that soapy salmond didn't tell the jocks are staggering. I caught a soundbite on news the other day of a load of old biddies flapping their gums having been told their supermarket prices would go up. they just said ach we'll just go te asda instead. not realising the asda prices would go up too. numpties.

all in all it's already had a massive negative effect on the economy, most of the investment bankers have shifted their money out of the uk just to be safe. 

reet I'm away to storm up and doon hadrians wall with a pitchfork. come at me bro


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2014)

SEEEE

no won by 5%

i said 8 but all te same the fix was in


the oil man t he oil!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

they'll be fracking within 5 years the oils nearly gone man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they'll be fracking within 5 years the oils nearly gone man.



haha well stil a lot of coin in 5 yrs nnit?

this was deffo never gunna happen. people could see that sureley no? i guess they wer just hoping


but if they went independant... then that means no benefits dont it?

fukin england would havebeen invaded by the scot imigrants wouldnt they? bukfast drinking, face slicing, heroin smoking teeth missing fuckers?(almost sounds like toon!?!! lol)

just at thought.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> haha well stil a lot of coin in 5 yrs nnit?
> 
> this was deffo never gunna happen. people could see that sureley no? i guess they wer just hoping
> 
> ...


5 years is not much in the grand scheme man, there'd be no benefits, pensions, health system, it goes on and on. they already take the piss giving their uni places free to scots and charging everyone else to fund it. majority of the yes vote are them that want to go back to hating the english and trying to sack york.


----------



## Growan (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning Sae.

I gotta say, I think Scotland is better off as part of the UK. Economically at least. I understand the desire for independence, most Scots I know are proud of their heritage. I've got Scottish and Irish blood in me a couple of generations back, but it hasn't really coloured me politically. 
They can all go fuck themselves equally! English, irish, scots and welsh politicians. No discrimination here.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and trying to sack york.



fuk with my city???!!!!

i can still shoot a scot with a long bow from the bar walls, ahaha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 19, 2014)

is if irish wasent bad enough, u got scot in you too? wooow, u poor cunt, u really dint have a chance in life did ya?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk with my city???!!!!
> 
> i can still shoot a scot with a long bow from the bar walls, ahaha


erm no you cant.....lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got hme from work gf not of till 7 tink il drop a few d10s and hav a spliff happy friday lads


----------



## Growan (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm English. Always have been. Never been to Yankee land, doubt I ever will.
My herd is widespread and varied. We're all over the place.

Edit: deleted my first reply, it was most ungentlemanly


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey growan i taut u wer arrested for been a baaaaaad boy and robin a bank


----------



## Growan (Sep 19, 2014)

Nah @zeddd. I'm no mod. And I've a wife and kids, but I guess they could be a cover.
I've only posted here a couple of times before. To be honest, when I've looked in it seemed like a bunch of mates chatting, and I thought it'd be rude to butt in.
But thanks for the welcome.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 19, 2014)

Zedd be a gent and check the last pic i put up .... im sure u can help


----------



## Growan (Sep 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Zedd be a gent...


----------



## zeddd (Sep 19, 2014)

that's the first true leaf after the cotyledons, the leaf often dies so no bother but its the leaves above which are more telling they are hungry give them 3 mil per litre biobizz growbut don't completely saturate them and yes that's 3 x wat it says on the tin but that soilu in must be very light for u to get hunger at this stage....that first true leaf has donated nutes to the top of the plant and has gone def


----------



## zeddd (Sep 19, 2014)

btw the biobizz feeding schedule is not for high lux set ups imo, well off


----------



## ItsJustMe84 (Sep 19, 2014)

im live in west yorkshire and we have mainly jack or berrys. always the very best, 180 a Z


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's the first true leaf after the cotyledons, the leaf often dies so no bother but its the leaves above which are more telling they are hungry give them 3 mil per litre biobizz growbut don't completely saturate them and yes that's 3 x wat it says on the tin but that soilu in must be very light for u to get hunger at this stage....that first true leaf has donated nutes to the top of the plant and has gone def


Nah man its leaves above to here a few more pics .... u think i shud just give a good feed 
...


----------



## zeddd (Sep 19, 2014)

exactly mate they need N mg and cal which is in the feed,


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ah so I was right the first time...threw myself off when u said they were 2 weeks old n in all mix...I'll sort u out with a little canna mono N if needed Irish


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 19, 2014)

If u weren't over seas I'd sort you..didn't ice say he had one the size of a pillow or some shit like that???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2014)

6.5 said:


> If u weren't over seas I'd sort you..didn't ice say he had one the size of a pillow or some shit like that???


yeah but until he sends it it is of absolutely no use to me lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2014)

Mmmmm Blue Kush


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 19, 2014)

Any pics of the blue kush bud? How's the gringo coming along???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 19, 2014)

6.5 said:


> Any pics of the blue kush bud? How's the gringo coming along???


only of it growing, didnt take any harvest pics lol and the gringo is having the first 2 cuts taken off it before the end of the month an gonna take cuts an send em out as the plant grows em lol,


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

i thought u was banned zedd?

morning by the way all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> i thought u was banned zedd?
> 
> morning by the way all.


Morning noob....,what is this? Guess the new guy lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

Alreet boyz how's it going ? Should have a free .5 sample landing today lol 

That's the room pics taken this morning lights out 4 weeks in....few bottoms yellowing on a couple so might give em some bio bloom......the plant in the super coco is sooooo much better than the rest size smell dense and frost???? And smaller pot lol fuck knows but I'm sticking with supercoco


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol who's this cunt then...I'm.guessing u have a foil hat on lolol or banned?


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

why wasnt you banned ya fucking pussy?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> fuck off and grow a potato or something i was talking to zedd


Ohh the new guys got an attitude lol, that doesn't give out any clues cause they've all got attitude problems in here lol.


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

why wasnt you banned either??? some of us lost some good accounts on D day whilst u girls hid!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

Back to agora for me lol....cmon then cunt face is it that polish looking cunt?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> why wasnt you banned ya fucking pussy?


They have to let a few old members stayed to keep this place stocked up in their drugs m8. There's just wernt enough room for all of us to sell drugs in here lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

Hid lolol made new contacts more like freeze drugs new vendor getting better deals yano


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

And shit lips I was banned and then unbanned like most and after that I fucked off cuz its gone shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

This is the most posts the uk thread has had all week ffs


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

im happy now fat g of the proper just turned up.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> And shit lips I was banned and then unbanned like most and after that I fucked off cuz its gone shit


I never got banned at all, but ur right shawney, it's shit here anyway now. Back to the dark web I say


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> im happy now fat g of the proper just turned up.


Would have been nicer last night, no? Greedy bastard lol


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

to the darknet we go


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Would have been nicer last night, no? Greedy bastard lol


postie dont deliver at nights i dont think lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> postie dont deliver at nights i dont think lolol


Seriously? What sorta fuckin drug dealers are they lol, have a word


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

ha ha nooooooob lol mate where do think that handle up ffs, ha ha , yeah kept trying to login every day and they resurrected me lool......IM BACK


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> im happy now fat g of the proper just turned up.


i know who it is...a big ginger vaginas lol


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Aww man I can't like everyone's posts..bullshit


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

i carnt like either and IM NOT FUCKING GINGER!!! lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

Hahaha yer shit flicker get it up ya nose I'm hoping a lil comes my way today.....ya ginger ear chewing cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2014)

morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning guys how are yas


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2014)

All gd mate, just trying to find someone with some spare mbb bags so i can send some fairies out, hows you?


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ice still hasn't contacted you?? Fucking Polish cunts for u. Take take take..isn't that right yorkie looool


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 20, 2014)

ice is dangling the carrot for you sae, think he is waiting for you to give him a bit of hand relief or summit. give him the bag you tight cunt, god knows you won't be using them to send out samples fr the boys!!! lol


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Loooool.you'd get em faster if u ordered a few off eBay mate, they are cheap enough tbh.


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Note to self, 7 in a dr90 is 2 much loool fucking jungle is massive in derrrrrrr


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> All gd mate, just trying to find someone with some spare mbb bags so i can send some fairies out, hows you?


I hav these lien around from a few bits i got .. i can send them if u want... im sure u can reuse them rite????


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 20, 2014)

Pic


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah he can reuse em but someone in England surly can sort out ol rimmed lol would take a fucking week for him to get us n next day from those bell ends... He's sending the cunts smoke n all hahaha wtf!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sae I aint got mbb bags but I got some good heat seal foil bags that do a good job, I can chuck a cpl down if ur wanting,

These jobbies


----------



## sfasdaf (Sep 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae I aint got mbb bags but I got some good heat seal foil bags that do a good job, I can chuck a cpl down if ur wanting,
> 
> These jobbies



ive used them before ziplock and then with a iron or heatseal you can also heatseal the top, they are good baggies


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae I aint got mbb bags but I got some good heat seal foil bags that do a good job, I can chuck a cpl down if ur wanting, sure I got my sample in this..if it's good enough to go across the Pont it's good for domestic...no smell at all
> 
> These jobbies


----------



## 6.5 (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuck sake lol said id received my sample in one of these across the Pont n it worked really well couldn't smell a ting...Gary, we got independence nah nah nah nah nah


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2014)

The Psycho and Zlh, also I cut the tops off both a week ago and thats them rooted so in small pots at back of tent for now, will pot them up into bigge pots nxt week,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If you have got 5-7`ish i can nick would be a great help cheers mare, just so fairy can come visit you lot lol


Yeah I can chuck 5 or so ur way, just email me mate,


----------



## Growan (Sep 20, 2014)

sfasdaf said:


> i thought u was banned zedd?
> 
> morning by the way all.


They banned him, but they had to let him back in cos he's a mod. Ain't that right Zeddd? You can tell cos of the way he writes.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

that's how to veg plants imo nice gaz just fukin spot on mate


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

obviously u r still our bitch cos u smack head fannies cant draw a cross and kick these faggotts out in an election, see salmond is a paedo lol no wonder u lost..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3257908 View attachment 3257911 View attachment 3257913 The Psycho and Zlh, also I cut the tops off both a week ago and thats them rooted so in small pots at back of tent for now, will pot them up into bigge pots nxt week,


Never got to grow psycho, but it looks so similar to exo in structure.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Most of the investment bankers moved their money out for reasons that had absolutely no relation to the vote. It has been because of a perception of an earlier than expected interest rise on bonds. In short they've running away from bonds.
> 
> 
> Never got to grow psycho, but it looks so similar to exo in structure.


its so similar to exo its not funny, but ya can tell after about 10 runs lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2014)

Growan said:


> They banned him, but they had to let him back in cos he's a mod. Ain't that right Zeddd? You can tell cos of the way he writes.


You do know you can quite easily find the list of staff to see if he is a mod or not......  stop being such a little bitch


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

even in late flower the exo psycho and livers look pretty fukin similar only differentiating to my eye at week 8,( old fuked eyes btw from looking at naked hps 600 vert for too long, fuk mr I lol wen the mrs comes in with sunglasses and is looking away cos of the pain ha ha) smell all fukin insanely smelly and strong imo


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

hows uni man u been hazed lol?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Most of the investment bankers moved their money out for reasons that had absolutely no relation to the vote. It has been because of a perception of an earlier than expected interest rise on bonds. In short they've running away from bonds.
> 
> 
> Never got to grow psycho, but it looks so similar to exo in structure.


bonds yield, there is no interest rise, bonds are gov debt sold on the open market, the Chinese control the US bond market due to their purchase of American debt created by the rise in QE or fake money "printing", investors hate uncertainty and this was a move to cash whilst the political bs plays out ...impo


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bonds yield, there is no interest rise, bonds are gov debt sold on the open market, the Chinese control the US bond market due to their purchase of American debt created by the rise in QE or fake money "printing", investors hate uncertainty and this was a move to cash whilst the political bs plays out ...impo


ignore that. it was a half formed thought that i was failing to express so didnt bother. the forum seems to have saved it as a draft and inc'uded it. But the reason i had started to attmpt tp mention it is that it was not necessarily scotland that caused people to pull money out. money is always going in and out because of market speculation, its mere coincidence that it comes in line with the referendum (or is it? duh duhbuhdunnnnnn, conspiracy!) (i am just making jokes, but it wouldnt surprise me, that whole rbs move seemed a little peculiar). i actually fouund a very informative read on the matter, but i dont know where it was, ive beennstoned for a few days.

and 1 day of uni so far, worthless, think everyone wants to know me because im white and english and understand the cockney/swiss/texan tutors. first day of lectures on tuesday. should be fun. keep my mind off this lousy city. And 2 of the tutors got their doctorates from LSE so hopefully they have a clue unlike my gfs tutors whore feckin morons.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2014)

I was lecturing until 2001 then binned it, started growing more instead much bttr for me lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Sep 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I was lecturing until 2001 then binned it, started growing more instead much bttr for me lol


How's the GC coming on m8, might take an ounce of smack of u next week too lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks zedd, theyzre looking nice even under the cfls, although the cuts that impotted up esrlier today look fucked already, dont know whats up wit them they are all droopy and dead looking, and thats waswithin a cpl hrs of being potted up, never had this issue with cuts before


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Anywqy evening gents whet we all up 2 tonight? I just back from my mums 50th party, half pissed and off to fuck the wifes brains out in a minute,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2014)

Mornin shit heads hows it going? Got the veg tent clears out gutted cleaned bug sprayed and it seems I've about ridded the little cuntin gnats found some organic bug spray under the sink says can use on fruits and veg 14 days before harvest ......I only sprayed all the veggers and just sprayed round the pots on the big girls and a few lower leaves.....never had bugs before its either this soil or ice sending invested cuts lololol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2014)

The little veg patch kids lol and a exo bud at 28 days in super coco


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anywqy evening gents whet we all up 2 tonight? I just back from my mums 50th party, half pissed and off to fuck the wifes brains out in a minute,


50? How old are you Gary? Always ducks with my head a bit thinking that my ma is the same age as my girlfriends grandma.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> 50? How old are you Gary? Always ducks with my head a bit thinking that my ma is the same age as my girlfriends grandma.


he is from glasgow remember, probly 38.

stop fucking kids if it fucks with yer head tiptop


----------



## Lambo... (Sep 21, 2014)

I didn't know if this was a good place to put this up but ordered this off Amazon on Thursday, it came yesterday and just opened it in our greenhouse... absolutely mind blowing! http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NRLYPY6 as I am a new member please accept my apologies if this isn't rollitup etiquette.


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thanks zedd, theyzre looking nice even under the cfls, although the cuts that impotted up esrlier today look fucked already, dont know whats up wit them they are all droopy and dead looking, and thats waswithin a cpl hrs of being potted up, never had this issue with cuts before


You might want to put a clear bag over your pot that your cuts went in to gaz and give it there own wee micro climate for a few days it might perk them up as I've done that with cuts that are a bit droopy and it helped m8, especially if they've went straight from prop box to the pot.. Well that's ma 2 Bob's worth gaz lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> 50? How old are you Gary? Always ducks with my head a bit thinking that my ma is the same age as my girlfriends grandma.


Im 27 mate, still a young un lol,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> You might want to put a clear bag over your pot that your cuts went in to gaz and give it there own wee micro climate for a few days it might perk them up as I've done that with cuts that are a bit droopy and it helped m8, especially if they've went straight from prop box to the pot.. Well that's ma 2 Bob's worth gaz lol.


Cheers for the advice mate but ive been dealing with cuts for a few years now and ive not had a prob with my method so far, ive never had to make a micro environment aft I take the cuts from prop, I always just chuck em in a pot of soil and under the lights straight away,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2014)

ouch! givin advice to the clonemaster, im with gaz get em hardened up fukin pussys


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sae are u still wanting some of these foil heat seal bags mate? Let me know and ill get a few off to u tomorrow,


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 21, 2014)

This is my girls i have outside... hav not looked after much but i mite get sumtin ... if i do it will be all samples .... IRISH OUTDOOR ha i taut they wud be dead by now...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

How are we all shitstabbers an nip lickers.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Hhaha my ability to clear a room is still on point lol....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2014)

Only joking mate how ya been?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Fuck sake Lemon jizz is back, where ya been cunt?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2014)

wassup lem hows the tent?


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 21, 2014)

How's things lads ? this is the first time I've been able to get online without
Serious lag & I mean serious. Just finished the exo scrog come in at 15 oz . How are we all I've been lost without this forum . Whet we all running ? I haven't been able to keep up with posts for a good month or two since all that ban shit happend . Also would like to add ivd had a few qp of kush over from canada without a prob . Easy money since I lost my
Job . 

Nice to
Be back !


----------



## Growan (Sep 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You do know you can quite easily find the list of staff to see if he is a mod or not......  stop being such a little bitch


You're missing the point, mate. He called me a mod, I'm repaying the favour. 
Anyway, I'm a cunt, not a bitch.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> How are we all shitstabbers an nip lickers.....


Evening lemon. Long time no see. How're things?


----------



## Growan (Sep 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> even in late flower the exo psycho and livers look pretty fukin similar only differentiating to my eye at week 8,( old fuked eyes btw from looking at naked hps 600 vert for too long, fuk mr I lol wen the mrs comes in with sunglasses and is looking away cos of the pain ha ha) smell all fukin insanely smelly and strong imo


Zeddd, I don't suppose you post pictures on here do you? I'm looking at going bare bulb vert for my next run and trying to see as many different setups as possible to get ideas. Obviously your setup works, would be interested to see it.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thanks zedd, theyzre looking nice even under the cfls, although the cuts that impotted up esrlier today look fucked already, dont know whats up wit them they are all droopy and dead looking, and thats waswithin a cpl hrs of being potted up, never had this issue with cuts before


they perked up yet gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they perked up yet gaz?


The zlh has mate its looking nice and perked up to the light, however I cant say the same about the psy cut, it looks like thats fucked, I have however realised how I fucked em, I over watered the little pots when I 1st potted up so think I might have suffocated the roots, oh well ive another 4 of each in the prop rooting anyway


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah mate I still got a mother psy, ive always just been in allmix with biobizz nutes, never got round to the supersoil and I dont have the space to make it anyway,
The zlh does have a nice tight node structure im hoping for nice long fat buds,


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Zlh lol love it....

Yea im good.lads how are all u lot?

I left the tent growing alone lol its much harder to burn a hole room lol....at on spot im currently running 4800w 
Ive made two of my own strains and now working on the 3rd....anmaking more beans......

I have a real killa slh cut atm... Not sure if its zlh but its the only on ive ever grown that has a strong lem smell and really yields well.....


----------



## Fragonard (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post on here. I wonder if you guys can help me? I want to grow some Cannabis from seed in order to mke some Cannabis oil. I've got a family member who has cancer and I thought that it may be of help. I've been looking at the cannabiscure web site and they say that you need 'High CBD cannabis seed strains'. http://www.cannabiscure.info/seeds/cannabis_seeds.htm They mention 3 varieties. Which type would be best to grow in the UK and would I be able to begin growing at this time of year? Failing that, I'll need to travel abroad and get some oil but that itself offers the obvious dangers. I am new to this bususiness so any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Im using ....all advanced nutes additives and boosters, ewc tea instead of trantula, terpinator instead of bud candy and flora nova grow and bloom instead of sensi grow and conny....

I got piks if i can.find a decent exif scrubber!!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2014)

btw gaz it looks like the election were rigged, they failed to follow the rules for referendums, the observers were too far away from the count, the ballot boxes weren't marked correctly so to see where they were from, then there were the officials marking ballot papers, yes ballots in the no pile and shady behaviour all round, u been screwed mate...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

If ur not using terpinator you should be!!!! Its amazing.....


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2014)

Fragonard said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on here. I wonder if you guys can help me? I want to grow some Cannabis from seed in order to mke some Cannabis oil. I've got a family member who has cancer and I thought that it may be of help. I've been looking at the cannabiscure web site and they say that you need 'High CBD cannabis seed strains'. http://www.cannabiscure.info/seeds/cannabis_seeds.htm They mention 3 varieties. Which type would be best to grow in the UK and would I be able to begin growing at this time of year? Failing that, I'll need to travel abroad and get some oil but that itself offers the obvious dangers. I am new to this bususiness so any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


download Tor browser get on the darknet and one of the market places will have shitty rik simpson oil for sure, sr2 or agora etc


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Wots good zedd hows life the missus and that every-so-often habbit treating ya lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2014)

Fragonard said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on here. I wonder if you guys can help me? I want to grow some Cannabis from seed in order to mke some Cannabis oil. I've got a family member who has cancer and I thought that it may be of help. I've been looking at the cannabiscure web site and they say that you need 'High CBD cannabis seed strains'. http://www.cannabiscure.info/seeds/cannabis_seeds.htm They mention 3 varieties. Which type would be best to grow in the UK and would I be able to begin growing at this time of year? Failing that, I'll need to travel abroad and get some oil but that itself offers the obvious dangers. I am new to this bususiness so any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


The only reason "best to grow in the uk" would come onto question would be if you were growing outdoors. Which in the UK, is done more as a laugh, than as a quest for a harvest. So if indoor, then find a high cbd strain, and go for it.

And as has been suggested, if this isn't an option, then just get tor and get on the dark web. Will probably end up cheaper than getting yourself out to Europe to buy some, and that's before the risk enters the equation. Although i have to say, last two times I came back to the uk from Amsterdam, first time was Bristol airport, didn't meet one security or customs official upon getting back, literally got into the terminal, walked through a door, and I was in the parking lot. Most recent time, I just put all of my weed and hash and smoking paraphanalia in a wooden box in my main bag, which went through the x rays, and I got back home with a mice box of dope to enjoy.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Am i fucking invisible u fuck nuts


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 21, 2014)

this thread can suck my salty smelly gonads!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 21, 2014)

howdy lem


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Am i fucking invisible u fuck nuts


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Oi oi easy rambo....good to see all the ogs are still here....i must admit i do get a riu urge at least once a week lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Am i fucking invisible u fuck nuts


I dont see no fairy through my front door, so fuck you!


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 21, 2014)

I aint here much lem threads gone to shit........


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 21, 2014)

So how do you use this liquid silicone stuff then? And do u use it in flower too?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Lol listen no kunt wanted it at the time.....and im a very very busy boy these days....

End of next run ill sort u all out ...im a man of my word!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> I aint here much lem threads gone to shit........


Its cause i left lol....no one to throw the milk jokes at lol


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 21, 2014)

yeah it was cause u left lol lol check ya email


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> So how do you use this liquid silicone stuff then? And do u use it in flower too?


?? Rhino skin?? Yea from start to fin (2day old seedlings) always add to res first as it drives ph up! As for amount depends on th needs of ur girls.....silicon is stored and not transported about so.needs consant top up


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> afternoon


welcome back


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Lol listen no kunt wanted it at the time.....and im a very very busy boy these days....
> 
> End of next run ill sort u all out ...im a man of my word!!


Haha, ill take every paracetamol the folk are offering. I refuse to pay what these London Paki shops are asking  hell, I can't pay anything at present. Paying out me arse for this London living because the gf bailed out on our ideal. Given her an ultimatum for next year though. Her dad or me. So fingers crossed next September ill have a place to call my own where anything might happen and fairies could be aplenty  this is year 3 off growing. Feels like eternity. Cannot wait. Although at the end of the day, I plan to cut down to weekends, if that. For now. As ticklish as it is to say, I need a clear head, and with one, I can easily get filthy rich, I'm just from one of those families. Alas I enjoy drugs more than being serious, but depression is now dealt with, its time to change. I want my country mansion and Irish wolfhound, Doberman, and datschund however its spelt, and my chocolate and brown Burmese.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Am i fucking invisible u fuck nuts



.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

Easy ice


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, ill take every paracetamol the folk are offering. I refuse to pay what these London Paki shops are asking  hell, I can't pay anything at present. Paying out me arse for this London living because the gf bailed out on our ideal. Given her an ultimatum for next year though. Her dad or me. So fingers crossed next September ill have a place to call my own where anything might happen and fairies could be aplenty  this is year 3 off growing. Feels like eternity. Cannot wait. Although at the end of the day, I plan to cut down to weekends, if that. For now. As ticklish as it is to say, I need a clear head, and with one, I can easily get filthy rich, I'm just from one of those families. Alas I enjoy drugs more than being serious, but depression is now dealt with, its time to change. I want my country mansion and Irish wolfhound, Doberman, and datschund however its spelt, and my chocolate and brown Burmese.



Fuck that mate i now live in a country mansion...shops shut at 6 no.one leaves there homes and its green everywere....fuck the sticks....

Anyone ever heard of a cut called gringo??...


----------



## zeddd (Sep 22, 2014)

all good thanks lem, whats your leccy bill ?


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers for the advice mate but ive been dealing with cuts for a few years now and ive not had a prob with my method so far, ive never had to make a micro environment aft I take the cuts from prop, I always just chuck em in a pot of soil and under the lights straight away,


Calm Doon gaz it was only a suggestion I'm no criticizing yer method m8. As I was saying it's only a suggestion not me telling you how you should do your shit m8 far from it. I only said it cause you said my cuts are droopy and they've just been potted up. So go get a morning bifta and chill oot bud lol. Oh and wit a shit score yesterday with the tic m8 I was at the game and we were absolutely feckin gash m8 lucky to get a draw to be honest.


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ouch! givin advice to the clonemaster, im with gaz get em hardened up fukin pussys


Ffs zed yer picking oot raisins wae that post lol, oh gaz, gazzy,gazebo the gaz man your the clone master the clone meister the big clonasaurus rex a pure luv your cloning techniques hiiiiiiiy your the master the fuckin Jedi master,sook sook sook sooooooook lol.pmsl.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Wots good jizzbubble j


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Ffs zed yer picking oot raisins wae that


Lol i read this an imediatly thought back to the ova nite when ya mum gave me a rim job....thats why u stopped getting sunmaid in ya packed lunch jizzsukaj


----------



## zeddd (Sep 22, 2014)

al I will say is ahahaahahaahahahahhaaha ahahahhaahhhahahahah that made me lol, yo yo or wat


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning fuckos,

Sae u need to check ur email mate I msged u yesterday and said to u on here, u need to get back to me if ur wanting these bags, im gonna be heading out in about an hr or so, will be near the postie so wanna get em sent then but need the details,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha jinky im chilled as fuck mate, wast knocking ur advice either, was simply saying ive never had to do that, everyones got they're own method and shit, 

And ur 2nd post made me lol, I am the fucking clonemeister lmao, 

The celtic score was shit but ive been getting used to that this season,
Im more gutted about the referendum result,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Shit man this thread is brown bread......did u all get jobs loool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Shit man this thread is brown bread......did u all get jobs loool


The whole of riu has went to shit, mods sticking they're noses in when not needed, and regular members getting banned constantly, a lot of the lads are over on the darknet now we got another forum there,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2014)

Easy shit lips....well start of week 5 flower now And shits lookin sweet man getting frosty and starting to bulk a little 5 more weeks cmon bring em on fast time......after dusting all me veggies in DE havnt seen the slightest movement gonna wash em down today tho looksllike its been snowing in my veg tent lol


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Haha jinky im chilled as fuck mate, wast knocking ur advice either, was simply saying ive never had to do that, everyones got they're own method and shit,
> 
> And ur 2nd post made me lol, I am the fucking clonemeister lmao,
> 
> ...


the referendum was pish m8 we're going to get royally shafted now mate mark my words, but what's worse is ive come home for lunch and I'm fucking locked oot the hoose and I'm bursting for a shite HEAVY HEAVY touching cloth here. ma bitch better hurry the fuck up or I'll need bounce behind my shed and use docken leafs.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Soooooo.....i gotsa know did u make the shitter!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The whole of riu has went to shit, mods sticking they're noses in when not needed, and regular members getting banned constantly, a lot of the lads are over on the darknet now we got another forum there,


Fuck the darknet....fuck the rules......fuck the police!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well my psy cut that I thought id fucked has bounced back slightly so I have hope it will recover fully, and if not I still got the mother and 4 cuts rooting in the prop,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> all good thanks lem, whats your leccy bill ?



45 a week


Garybhoy11 said:


> Well my psy cut that I thought id fucked has bounced back slightly so I have hope it will recover fully, and if not I still got the mother and 4 cuts rooting in the prop,


 lol, feed it root stim and N, shel be fine.. IME


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 22, 2014)

is icemale lem or you just answering his questions now?  
N is for when they go yellow, high N level can inhibit root growth so i wouldn't give them raw N unless they are desperate, you want roots before anything is added imo.

alright lemon you slayyyyyyggg


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Whats my leccy bill......ill just say its easily covered considering tom dick n on occasion harry reads this....

Wots good G!! Im good how are u mate any decent vids latley


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 22, 2014)

i've been a lazy cunt lem, the grows have been slacking due to being so busy with legal work lol.
been bladdering the same old strains too long now. time for something new to be honest.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo3gkbgvLBCLPIdGbfAcgYA/videos


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here it is 2 days ago just a cpl hrs after being potted up and it looked terrible,
Then the 2nd pic is from today its the cut on the right, I know its not much of an improvement but there is some recovery there and thats all that matters cos I know I can pull it back to full health now


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2014)

Dominos landed.....inbox me


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 22, 2014)

All I say with cuts is chop them leaves right down makes em root quicker + they look.better and its all about looking good


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Whats my leccy bill......ill just say its easily covered considering tom dick n on occasion harry reads this....
> 
> Wots good G!! Im good how are u mate any decent vids latley


So u don't mind posting what lights and shit ur running but feared to post ur leccy bill?? I smell horsedung lemon head


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> So u don't mind posting what lights and shit ur running but feared to post ur leccy bill?? I smell horsedung lemon head


Do u honestly expect anything less from the milk man?


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 22, 2014)

he lives in a house, a very big house in the cuntry!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

I got nothing to prove like i said i got piks for those interested....ill even write a msg of your choice....lol...

But the thread is dead so master wanka learn how to grow and stop spending ya days smelling horse shit..


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Gary boy leave it before i go semi skimmed on ya arse....

And as u for gbh i do n its alrite lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 22, 2014)

fyi grays aint the countryside mate lololol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> fyi grays aint the countryside mate lololol


Lemon is in London.....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Rimmer u ever heard of this gringo spossed to be a well loved essex cut.....its an exo cross ive heard


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer u ever heard of this gringo spossed to be a well loved essex cut.....its an exo cross ive heard


Sae is growing gringo now, hes had it a cpl months now im sure,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Lemon is in London.....


U ignoring me fanny baws? Ive emailed u and said to u twice in the thread,


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U ignoring me fanny baws? Ive emailed u and said to u twice in the thread,


no sorry mate internet was cut off till n hour or so ago,will email ya now if ya PM me ya email addy


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2014)

dw just seen uve emailed me already


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Whoose out there....chedz eva come bak?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer u ever heard of this gringo spossed to be a well loved essex cut.....its an exo cross ive heard


Yeah ive got a cut vegging atm, its a cheese x haze apparently


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah ive got a cut vegging atm, its a cheese x haze apparently


i can see the exo in it not the haze if u put gringo and exo nxt.to each other its hard to tell emapart


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> i can see the exo in it not the haze if u put gringo and exo nxt.to each other its hard to tell emapart


yeah they are VERY alike, gringo is slightly stronger n stinkier tho


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Whoose out there....chedz eva come bak?


No that cunt never showed face again, theres still time though, fuck knows what happened wit him


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah they are VERY alike, gringo is slightly stronger n stinkier tho


Haha dont say that i was about to chuck.it in favour of of keeping the exo hmmmm ibmay have to pay them clones abit more attention


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone seen this story in news today?

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/weird-news/meet-triple-breasted-woman-who-claims-4305669

Some people just take it too far,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No that cunt never showed face again, theres still time though, fuck knows what happened wit him


I heard it involved a pair of marigolds, allot of lsd and a rubber rodent.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3259547


Nice selfie


----------



## Fragonard (Sep 22, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> The only reason "best to grow in the uk" would come onto question would be if you were growing outdoors. Which in the UK, is done more as a laugh, than as a quest for a harvest. So if indoor, then find a high cbd strain, and go for it.
> 
> And as has been suggested, if this isn't an option, then just get tor and get on the dark web. Will probably end up cheaper than getting yourself out to Europe to buy some, and that's before the risk enters the equation. Although i have to say, last two times I came back to the uk from Amsterdam, first time was Bristol airport, didn't meet one security or customs official upon getting back, literally got into the terminal, walked through a door, and I was in the parking lot. Most recent time, I just put all of my weed and hash and smoking paraphanalia in a wooden box in my main bag, which went through the x rays, and I got back home with a mice box of dope to enjoy.


Thank you for your reply and the others too for their replies. Wouldn't it be highly risiy to search the 'dark web' for something of this nature? I know there are risks to going abroad too but I believe that I would be able to get the proper stuff abroad. The risk is in bringing it into the country. Any help much appreciated.

Edited to add:

I want to get some cannabis oil for a family member with terminal cancer and I was thinking of going abroad to get some and bringing back to the UK.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2014)

Fragonard said:


> Thank you for your reply and the others too for their replies. Wouldn't it be highly risiy to search the 'dark web' for something of this nature? I know there are risks to going abroad too but I believe that I would be able to get the proper stuff abroad. The risk is in bringing it into the country. Any help much appreciated.


Only as risky as you make it. Ask others on the forum for advice on this matter, I have nonuse for it. Butnfrom most of what this thread revolves around these days, it is perfectly legitimate. Can just be a tad complicated at first. But from what I have seen, far less risk and cost involved compared to trying to get it from abroad.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Lemon king (Sep 22, 2014)

Were the fuck is everyone....baby come back....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 22, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3259552


And heres the before shot


----------



## Fragonard (Sep 23, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Only as risky as you make it. Ask others on the forum for advice on this matter, I have nonuse for it. Butnfrom most of what this thread revolves around these days, it is perfectly legitimate. Can just be a tad complicated at first. But from what I have seen, far less risk and cost involved compared to trying to get it from abroad.



OK thanks. So should I just simply ask if other forum members to direct me to where I can get cannabis oil from for medicianl use (cancer sufferer)? Any advice welcome.

If you like you can inbox me. Thanks.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3259552


warm tho?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2014)

morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 23, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2014)

so whats every cunt doing today then


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 23, 2014)

making a tin foil hat to send out to you sae!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2014)

Wanking....resting.....wanking.....res.....

U get the idea....morning fuck tubes!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Working shitting working shitting stomach bugs got me baaaaaad ........toilet was locked so had to shit in the janitors mop bucket lolol ohhhhh fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

ello lemons lad, 

see you're back on your feet then! 

I'm making canna capsules today. kinda what fragonard is looking for. they'll be available soon from you know who over at the other place we shouldn't mention hahahaha putting 3.5 oz of psycho in and some bho for good measure. I couldnt actually fit all the weed into one go in the slow cooker lol

 

shitting in a mop bucket shawny hahaha that's going to be one unhappy cleaner.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

No wasn't happy ive been kicked off site lol not allowed back on for 3 years......sites proper wank anyway so done myself a favour by the sounds of it


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2014)

P.s i dont kno why i went gangster then...made that statement less gay in my head....lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> No wasn't happy ive been kicked off site lol not allowed back on for 3 years......sites proper wank anyway so done myself a favour by the sounds of it


wtf did u explaine it propa to them?? 3years for shitting in a bucket....go shit on his desk n make ya self feel better lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

They're all cunts on here mate...explained myself like but having a stomach bug ain't good enough lolol fu k em wank job NywY .....and now im dpminod up to fuck in the back of the van lolol mad as fuck man


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2014)

Some people r just cunts mate..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Proper mate.....had to go or boxers were getting filled yano...fuck em its a wank site anyway might have some my self a favour lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

On a night shift now getting picked up 20 lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Some people r just cunts mate..


Someone's gotta be a cunt and put all the assholes in their place  cunt #1 signing in!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 23, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Someone's gotta be a cunt and put all the assholes in their place  cunt #1 signing in!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2014)

Surely you could just harvest 90 percent of it and reveg the rest so as to keep it floating around while you're on your hiatus?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> warm tho?


Very , but weighs u down in the water !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2014)

eveing,

my god my shits looking good,, amazing how much keeping shit neat helps, got more buds than u can shake a stik at in that flower tent... err well one of em anwyays


gunna play detsiny on ps3 anyone?

boring cunts.


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

im bored shitless might go have a go a ghost n get canned by 12yrs lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 23, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im bored shitless might go have a go a ghost n get canned by 12yrs lol



lol yeh i got ghosts,,,, havent played in fucking ages


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> eveing,
> 
> my god my shits looking good,, amazing how much keeping shit neat helps, got more buds than u can shake a stik at in that flower tent... err well one of em anwyays
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you just fall over if you tried shaking your stick at anything ya gammy foot bastard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

Think I've gone a bit ott on the capsules had a teaspoon of the mix & am feeling no pain haha. Probably shouldn't have put more in and deffo not 3 gram of bho, should go down well I reckon.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just had to pay 20quid for a shitty 1.5g bag, at least its some tasty blueberry, I never knew it cud be so hard to track down an oz cash, every greedy fucker up here only puts out score bags, and I got 11 weeks till im nxt chopping anything,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think I've gone a bit ott on the capsules had a teaspoon of the mix & am feeling no pain haha. Probably shouldn't have put more in and deffo not 3 gram of bho, should go down well I reckon.


Lol. I don't do edibles for that reason. Either not enough and its wasted, or utterly overboard and out of control.

No pains? what's up Don? Nothing too serious I hope. Or is this alcohol withdrawal "pain". How's that all going (he asks the man taking 3g of bho per capsule )


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Think I've gone a bit ott on the capsules had a teaspoon of the mix & am feeling no pain haha. Probably shouldn't have put more in and deffo not 3 gram of bho, should go down well I reckon.


Lol. I don't do edibles for that reason. Either not enough and its wasted, or utterly overboard and out of control.

No pains? what's up Don? Nothing too serious I hope. Or is this alcohol withdrawal "pain". How's that all going (he asks the man taking 3g of bho per capsule )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm ok man not spinning out deffo baked tho pink eyed... been smoking much more lately with not boozing. Be a month on the wagon on Friday, not really missing it that bad. 

I'm going to a beer festival on Friday though haha and another two weeks time. 

How's the uni going? You gone mad in the digs? It sounded like a reet ball ache barring the jap restaurant


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 23, 2014)

liking the sound of these caps don, how many u making?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, not too bad then. I'm terrible when cutting off alcohol. If I took I have to drink. There was even a study done not too long back which concluded that people who drank while toking felt significantly higher and such than those just toking.

so far, I've had 4 lectures, and its been an utter and complete waste of my time. I'm no genius, but what I'm currently being taught, bloody 4 year olds would know. Other than that though, almost settled in. Decided to stay on the cheap ads flat, but made demands and there is a brand spanking new oven and hob sat in the kitchen waiting to be installed, a new washing machine on the way, landlord is moving all his shut out of the communal areas, and ill be getting broadband before too long instead of having to live off this free local WiFi bullshit. Haven't been able to watch a YouTube video since I got here. But it looks like the boat is finally righting itself.

Beer festivals are awesome. Be sensible now  best one I've been to so far was not strictly a beer festival, although might as well have been, but grillstock in Bristol. No doubt it happens elsewhere in the country as well. Basically a shit ton of beer and BBQ teams from around the world all cooking up stuff for you to judge. So much amazing meat and beer, it was unreal. Oh, and amazing live blues, jazz, and rockabilly music.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Had 2 dom 1st one at about 12 then another about hao 9 been buzzing me off for about 11 hours now lol at work I must look a reet fuckin state


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Comedown starting this time a neet lolnand still got 2-3; hour "work" left to do aaaaerrggghhhhhh take me home and out of shtty yam yam county


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 23, 2014)

Finally home and dry what am eventful day lol....ending the night with 5 blues and a big fat cheese joint oh amd a nice brew to go wi it all


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning fuck tards and sausage lickers!!.....

As some of our members are going through hard times at the moment lord....we take into consideration and take time to refelct on your wise words and try to use them to enjoy ourselves this day......

"relax, take it slow.......and let.the good times roll"

Film 1-4 the almighty stifmiester....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

morning all, sounds like youve had a fun night working shawny lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> liking the sound of these caps don, how many u making?


No idea pal, probably about about 200, the caps only hold so much and I don't know how much I've wasted and how much adjustment needed


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No idea pal, probably about about 200, the caps only hold so much and I don't know how much I've wasted and how much adjustment needed


Dont the yanks already have a dosing formula....maybe that could be of some use to ya??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, not too bad then. I'm terrible when cutting off alcohol. If I took I have to drink. There was even a study done not too long back which concluded that people who drank while toking felt significantly higher and such than those just toking.
> 
> so far, I've had 4 lectures, and its been an utter and complete waste of my time. I'm no genius, but what I'm currently being taught, bloody 4 year olds would know. Other than that though, almost settled in. Decided to stay on the cheap ads flat, but made demands and there is a brand spanking new oven and hob sat in the kitchen waiting to be installed, a new washing machine on the way, landlord is moving all his shut out of the communal areas, and ill be getting broadband before too long instead of having to live off this free local WiFi bullshit. Haven't been able to watch a YouTube video since I got here. But it looks like the boat is finally righting itself.
> 
> Beer festivals are awesome. Be sensible now  best one I've been to so far was not strictly a beer festival, although might as well have been, but grillstock in Bristol. No doubt it happens elsewhere in the country as well. Basically a shit ton of beer and BBQ teams from around the world all cooking up stuff for you to judge. So much amazing meat and beer, it was unreal. Oh, and amazing live blues, jazz, and rockabilly music.


I generally prefer not to mix booze and weed. Just not for me.

Jesus sounds like you have a belter landlord man. Free local wifi? Like the council one or something?
Still at least he's sorting you new appliances.

I'll be fine at the beer fest man I'll be going easy on it lol ish 

Grill stock sounds canny, my kind of day out that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

Mornin all, slept like the dead


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

They do lem, i've kinda stuck to it barring the boosting with bho bit hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

How much those caps go for? (not to me just in general when you get rid of em)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

still to be decided Saer lad, see how fucked up they make the guinea pig


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still to be decided Saer lad, see how fucked up they make the guinea pig


well keep us posted lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

surely will man. they'll not be ready for a few days yet anyway. couple of ingredients still to arrive and the empty gel caps, kinda holding the show up like...


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> surely will man. they'll not be ready for a few days yet anyway. couple of ingredients still to arrive and the empty gel caps, kinda holding the show up like...


lol i know that feeling, spent the last 3 weeks waiting for new equipment n shit to turn up an now gotta wait til tomorrow to go pick more plants up from the veg cupboard n bring em back to start vegging an gotta wait til next week to buy some more seeds, wait wait wait wait lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

aye you can spend your life away wishing dope moved faster hah


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well today is the day, my new soil has arrived so gonna repot these girls into final pots, also setting up the bigger tent today and getting the hps back over em, they been under cfls to veg slowly last cpl weeks, gonna give em another weeks veg under ther 600 then flip the bitches,
This run is gonna be 3 zlh and 2 psycho, got a load of spare cuts of each as well,


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 24, 2014)

Why is it (or is it just me) I can smoke a few nice joints then go boozing and have 5-6 pints no prob and walk home but if don't smoke then 1 joint on the way home kills me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2014)

One of the Psycho and one Zlh,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning lads....word of warning don't drop pills at work lmao half the night in was tryna stop my eyes from rolling back......MDMA has landed as well I'll give that a go Thursday and see the difference between proper mdma and pills.....how is everyone anyway?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads....word of warning don't drop pills at work lmao half the night in was tryna stop my eyes from rolling back......MDMA has landed as well I'll give that a go Thursday and see the difference between proper mdma and pills.....how is everyone anyway?


ive inboxed ya btw


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I generally prefer not to mix booze and weed. Just not for me.
> 
> Jesus sounds like you have a belter landlord man. Free local wifi? Like the council one or something?
> Still at least he's sorting you new appliances.
> ...


It is definitely to each their own. Ive always found them a perfect compliment, unless you are buying your weed, then the whole idea of 2 joints tonight, 2 joints tomorrow, well it goes out of the window. Always a justification for that one more joint when I've been drinking.

And same landlord, same flat, just put my foot down and made my demands if he wanted my rent. From what I hear, everyone else over the years has taken one look and walked out, so I guess he realised that a new oven etc is a small price to pay for 5400 of rent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't really smoke joints in the house, just hit the bong, much more economical. 

I hope you haven't paid the landlord all that up front man!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2014)

just lost a ton this week trading gold, was going my way ie down until the americans started bombing Syria I was like wtf has just hiked it 20 points lol bombs are good for the gold price, off the booze gotta get back to occasional like don, hows ya feeling without the ale inside?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

same as I felt on it tbh zed. my missus reckons i'm a lot happier. I haven't told her i'm still doing class A's n smoking myself potty. I am enjoying the drugs a lot more without the booze muddying them though. lost over half a stone in 3 weeks. if I keep of it i'll be a rake by crimbo.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't really smoke joints in the house, just hit the bong, much more economical.
> 
> I hope you haven't paid the landlord all that up front man!


Not a chance! Withholding rent as it is till I'm satisfied.

And another example of it being to each their own. Ive found that after my volcano, my bongo and pipe to be utterly wasteful compared to a joint. Blunt, pipe, volcano, no tobacco joint, bong, I've never found anything to be as economical and to get me as high as a spiff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

Really?! The volcano ripped my head off. I'd have one but I don't smoke enough to justify it. 

You should try hitting some bho man, that's hands down the strongest hit I've had. To the uninitiated its brutal.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Really?! The volcano ripped my head off. I'd have one but I don't smoke enough to justify it.
> 
> You should try hitting some bho man, that's hands down the strongest hit I've had. To the uninitiated its brutal.


I don't bother with concentrates. For exactly the same reason I don't bother with spirits. I want to take some time and enjoy my smoke.

And no, I've rarely used my volcano. It gets me high, but its a clear high, not of use for someone who just wants to melt into the couch after work (I no longer allow myself to get high at any point during the day, only the evening where I've no use of a head high) and I also have to use substantially more weed to remain as high as I do for the same duration.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 24, 2014)

Evening to all how are we tday ... just gonna roll up sum green crack


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening to all how are we tday ... just gonna roll up sum green crack


All good just been doing some window shopping for seeds n narrowing down which ones im gonna buy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

Haha you can savour spirits you know! That said even a tiny match head sized hit of bho batters me. Not to mention the inherent danger of being baked in charge of a torch.

I'd have thought the clear vs couch lock would be more down to the weed being smoked but as we both say to each man his own eh. I love my glass. Nothing nicer for me, clean glass, fresh screen and clean mean green. 

Livers bong with my name on it in 10 mins. Been a long week and shows no sign of being easier tomorrow lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> All good just been doing some window shopping for seeds n narrowing down which ones im gonna buy lol


Wat ya got im mind man ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahh man ive nva had any bho .. but these caps sound fckn class mate ....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat ya got im mind man ??


Blue Hash (Blueberry x california hash plant)
Blueberry x Bubblegum( a few different versions to look at)
Blueberry x thai skunk (few different versions)
Cheeseberry (cheese x blueberry)
few other blue/blueberyy crosses


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Blue Hash (Blueberry x california hash plant)
> Blueberry x Bubblegum( a few different versions to look at)
> Blueberry x thai skunk (few different versions)
> Cheeseberry (cheese x blueberry)
> few other blue/blueberyy crosses


Cheeseberry sounds sweet


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Cheeseberry sounds sweet


its basically a more pungent version of blue cheese,this is the marketing photo







http://www.cannazon.com/Eskobar-Seeds-Cheeseberry


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

Sambo you about tonight??


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> its basically a more pungent version of blue cheese,this is the marketing photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha wish i cud ha  lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 24, 2014)

.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> .......


??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sae check out G13 bluberrygum, that a really nice cross of bluberry and bubblegum I grew it out myself a cpl years ago, it a very nice stinky fruity tasting weed


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Sae check out G13 bluberrygum, that a really nice cross of bluberry and bubblegum I grew it out myself a cpl years ago, it a very nice stinky fruity tasting weed


yup thats already on my list lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2014)

evnin,

ud think in a 50x50 tent with a 250MH id get orite growth.....slow as fuk man, glad i gave myself 10 weeks , could put a 400 in the tent as the 250 is cold as fuk but lekki, 45 a week is enough for me like.


g13 bubblegum? sound snice and will be stable to with being g13. ) hmmm


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning cock goblins


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 25, 2014)

morning

fuck ive got a cough, need to get to the docs really its doing me nut in.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mornin fckrs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2014)

freshers flu man. everywhere's rife with it up here. I've just got shot of it, still have the occasional death rattle cough. lung butter you could build houses with i tell yas.

Morning all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2014)

Gonna go get some new plants from the veg cupboard today n whack em in the cupboard under the new coolhood to start vegging, then just waiting for tick to be paid bk to me n then i can buy me some seeds lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2014)

Everyones dropping like flys round ere with it...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Gonna go get some new plants from the veg cupboard today n whack em in the cupboard under the new coolhood to start vegging, then just waiting for tick to be paid bk to me n then i can buy me some seeds lol


I know a guy from lecister who has a bubblegum cut.....it is tatsey shit..

Sea make ur own...blue berry x ak47....berry ak....lol id call it fuck berry....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I know a guy from lecister who has a bubblegum cut.....it is tatsey shit..
> 
> Sea make ur own...blue berry x ak47....berry ak....lol id call it fuck berry....


Already been done, called Blue russian/blue AK, also i can think of a lot tastier strains than AK47 to cross to blueberry lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 25, 2014)

you a millwall or chelsea fan or somthing, whats with the love for blue strains sae? i think they are all the same lol.

i've got that shitty cold too, look like i've been on an 8 days coke sesh with my hooter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2014)

caps arrived. got a few of them...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning spunk buckets, well I gotta get my arse in gear and get this flower tent set up, was meant to do it yesterday but ended up putting it off,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Experiment time....just bombed.1 of MDMA lets see what happens I'm starting small don't wanna kill mysen do I lol......dutchb magic reshipped my 50% so that landed today as well...just about to sample a spliff now


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Experiment time....just bombed.1 of MDMA lets see what happens I'm starting small don't wanna kill mysen do I lol......dutchb magic reshipped my 50% so that landed today as well...just about to sample a spliff now


ive emailed ya mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Mailed ya back by the way Mr sae


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Lolol^^^_


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Whooooo .1 and imnfeelingb it man very nice grinnin and dancing


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

Haha shawn ya mad cunt out ur tits before 1pm on a thursday lol,


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh I've just had another .2 crushed it and bombed it lol......just went tonto a lil deal and was walking down the road smiling at every cunt lol......fuck it I'm on standown today off with pay so Yeh lets gets fucked


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 25, 2014)

go for it lad, send us a post card eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol Yeh its good fun man having a bit a fun on yer day off lol feeling pretty smashed now yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

Finally got the small tent dismantled and the biggr one setup so the girls are now under the 600hps in cooltube, another weeks veg then im flipping them, I know the back ones wont end up massive but fuck it
There is 3 Zlh and 2 psychosis


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Go on yer grafter lol feels good thobdont it ....my little 60 tent is full need to upgrade sharpish


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Go on yer grafter lol feels good thobdont it ....my little 60 tent is full need to upgrade sharpish


Ive downsized summit awfull my veg tent is only 60x60x120 and my flower tent is 100x100x160 so can only do about 5 at a time, 
Need to move to a bigger house so I can dedicate a full room to the cause


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

This is why it should be legal man naaaaaam say in breadbin


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive downsized summit awfull my veg tent is only 60x60x120 and my flower tent is 100x100x160 so can only do about 5 at a time,
> Need to move to a bigger house so I can dedicate a full room to the cause


Yo are lucky, I have a 1mx1m space n thats it, nothing else lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone hear about cannabix technologies developing a breathalyser for driving under influence of cannabis?????


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 25, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone hear about cannabix technologies developing a breathalyser for driving under influence of cannabis?????


There will be a lot of folk fucked when that shit starts !


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Mailed ya by the way sae...this MD is strong but not much difference to the dominoes tbf


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 25, 2014)

See the new mods guys ?????


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuck the mods n their bullshit


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2014)

People who wear a derby look like a dickhead.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 25, 2014)

rollitup said:


> People who wear a derby look like a dickhead.



nice, now how about making a brit a mod u englishist.,,, always the yanks.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> See the new mods guys ?????


nope?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Mailed ya by the way sae...this MD is strong but not much difference to the dominoes tbf


ok mate still waiting to hear back from the ppl that wanted it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2014)

rollitup said:


> People who wear a derby look like a dickhead.


Ill trade you that Derby for an 8th?? lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2014)

Morning mate


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 26, 2014)

email zedd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2014)

what's this crack about derby's? did i miss something. has rolli finally lost the plot completely?

first time back on the grog last night. had 3 pints and a bottle woke up at 3am n couldn't get back to kip, am well pissed off after 3 weeks of nice sleep


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

Morning sae, what was the last lot u grew mate I cant remember what it was lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 26, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

SO all my psy leaves are like this. looks grainy as fuk...

calcium maybe? but not yellow so???? got calmag n shit here so plz dont make me go post in the ganjaplant problems section haha

btw this came on fast like ovr a few days id say.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 26, 2014)

Tip Top.

Email.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lookslike a combination of a few things ice, thrips being one by looks of it, and the most important of all, you are the grower so all plants were fucked from the start lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

Morning yman, how was ur holiday mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

cheers SAE STUNK!! lol

fucking open too wankers, regular postie so alls good dunno if he noticed it but it did smell like.



Garybhoy11 said:


> Lookslike a combination of a few things ice, thrips being one by looks of it, and the most important of all, you are the grower so all plants were fucked from the start lmao


bah if only, th thrips are gone now.. them pest strips are fucking mint! and havent fed them any gnat off for ages, it does kinda look cal related







wayya reckon feed with just wanter and calmag or whaat? justs tarted em on PK too, uksake, the otehr tenst is grand..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 3261909
> 
> SO all my psy leaves are like this.


Spider mite ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Spider mite damage .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

yeeh i did find a big spider in ther other week and killed it. closed the flap on my tent too,,, fuksake, 5 weeks in



WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3261912
> Spider mite damage .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 26, 2014)

There tiny things ice, look out for webs, & check under leafs !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3261914 View attachment 3261917 There tiny things ice, look out for webs, & check under leafs !



gunn go now and clean all the tent out and make sure its sealed, ive been doing a lot of work up ther recently but its all done now, so yeh il go up now and make sure thers no way they can get in. fucking atticks, i have neem oil here, i have hot shot pest strips, i have bug spray stuff,,,, il order sum mighty wash tomorrow or mondy or il look how to mke my own soap spray,,, u know how? what soap is safe ect?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 3261909
> 
> SO all my psy leaves are like this. looks grainy as fuk...
> 
> ...


not def mate, the main colour of the leaf is good, summin is eatin bits of the leaf from the underside that's why u get tiny marks everywhere cos the eat some cells then move on, also u got no metabolic gradient to the discolouration as u do with eg cal etc so not mineral def but pests im afraid.......uknowitsDEtime.com lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> View attachment 3261909
> 
> SO all my psy leaves are like this. looks grainy as fuk...
> 
> ...


thrips or mites


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> cheers SAE STUNK!! lol
> 
> fucking open too wankers, regular postie so alls good dunno if he noticed it but it did smell like.
> 
> ...


this is micronutrient def, quite dif check the metabolic pattern in the leaf veins...boron I think mebbe manganese too


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> gunn go now and clean all the tent out and make sure its sealed, ive been doing a lot of work up ther recently but its all done now, so yeh il go up now and make sure thers no way they can get in. fucking atticks, i have neem oil here, i have hot shot pest strips, i have bug spray stuff,,,, il order sum mighty wash tomorrow or mondy or il look how to mke my own soap spray,,, u know how? what soap is safe ect?


yeah its called gardeners soap which is just potassium oleate try them


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

oh no fukin ell not smelly pack time burn another drop addy ow


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

Good day alll ... little fairy came so lets just say il be doin the domino dance later ha


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

Alrite pink sheets...how are we all..


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone reading this bred the exo....(don?)

Im asumming alot of qualites of the co are ressesive traits, and because of this no one has nailed it in seed form (kaliman) sooo which traits have you seen comanly passed on.....if anyone can help


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

An before zedd get his mag glass out....shes suffering a cal mag def....due to my laziness in not maintaing ph....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> An before zedd get his mag glass out....shes suffering a cal mag def....due to my laziness in not maintaing ph....


no shes N hungry to fuk anyways... u will find u have to add hi levels of N to sort it but once u have its clean sailin


and yeh the bugs,,,fuksake, gunna go up and lcean up soon and try sort it out, its al over a 5ft pycosis 5 weeks in man not happy.

so il put my hotsht atrip in ther on a night and try give em a sray or its get the cloth out time to wipe the leaves.


and summert i just learned is spidermites is fukallto do with spiders! go figure


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

lem that exo loves nutes more than anything else ide up the fukin lot man u wouldn't believe what I throw at her to keep her green


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> An before zedd get his mag glass out....shes suffering a cal mag def....due to my laziness in not maintaing ph....


wtf izzat light?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

just been up to inspacet and yeh your right, cobwebs between sum buds, fuksake

advice?week 6 flower albeit slow growth. now i know why.

just put my hot shot pest strip on the fan front lol get that thing around the tent,,, if it dont work il get a bug bomb thats plant friendly

hang the fuk i have a bottle of plat vitality and the no pest strip, gunna have to keep uber carefull tho been in flower with moisture, i may give em a spray later on tonight after i been over em with the vacuum,,, ohh all good fun yo!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

tastic


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just been up to inspacet and yeh your right, cobwebs between sum buds, fuksake
> 
> advice?week 6 flower albeit slow growth. now i know why.
> 
> ...


dr schultz kills all lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just been up to inspacet and yeh your right, cobwebs between sum buds, fuksake
> 
> advice?week 6 flower albeit slow growth. now i know why.
> 
> ...


I emailed u m8, yeah get that plant vitality stuff on them m8, I haven't seen any thrips since I sprayed and it's good for spider mites too, also ok to use up till harvest, I'm 6 weeks flowering and sprayed them again the other day to be sure. Also says it stops the plant stressin and shit wether that's true or not but mine are lookin a lot better since m8


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf izzat light?


????!!!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2014)

I thought u must be using a narrow souce cos of the light distribution, try an xxl hood when you cash that crop man how much you pulling a month dry of course lol


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 26, 2014)

did you get them emails I sent you zedd? everything ok?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I thought u must be using a narrow souce cos of the light distribution, try an xxl hood when you cash that crop man how much you pulling a month dry of course lol


even though i get a huge discount i couldnt afford the 8 magnum hoods and 1000w that i wanted so yea next run lol.....

the light also looks narrow because the trees are either 3x3 wide or 4x4....and theres 2 per light atm cause only in.veg majority are my slh cut....we should be looking 6-7 feet when stretch is done...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

as for dry wieght if i get .7 - 1.0+ g per watt ill be happy 1st run at tjat local...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

if any of u kunts think i could be doing anything better say so....


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Nazi death spray . . .. . Murder those mites !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yuuup yyuuup yuuup


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Nazi death spray . . .View attachment 3262045. . Murder those mites !


Ic3 has some of that gear there


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Ic3 has some of that gear there



yeh sprayed fuk out of all 3 tents as its only manifested in the small tent on the 1 psy, i dident want it spreading to the other tents with them all geing in a closed envirment. so yeh, sprayed fuk outa everything and put em to sleep,
also put my hot shot in the small tent and vacummed the entire psycosis, lol, sticky job i tell yee, luckily my vacumm has ajustable power


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh sprayed fuk out of all 3 tents as its only manifested in the small tent on the 1 psy, i dident want it spreading to the other tents with them all geing in a closed envirment. so yeh, sprayed fuk outa everything and put em to sleep,
> also put my hot shot in the small tent and vacummed the entire psycosis, lol, sticky job i tell yee, luckily my vacumm has ajustable power


lool between me and my milk theories and ice hoovering his buds im starting to see why we dont get many new faces round ere lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

And sum of us are of r tits on doms

Yyyeeeeeeeàaaaa


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

theres that two lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lool between me and my milk theories and ice hoovering his buds im starting to see why we dont get many new faces round ere lol


na pople like you with your false brovado.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Lemon king (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na pople like you with your false brovado.


say wot peg leg...lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lads uis need to get on this doms yeaaaa


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

Evening ladies
Been playing my new fifa 15 all day, good game but gameplay is a lot different and slightly easier than previous versions, 
Chilling now with a few beers and a nice blue pit joint, shud have an oz arriving tomorrow as well so that shud tide me over for a few days to a week, this buying malarky is a right cunt gonna cost me a grand or so b4 I nxt chop just for my smoke,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening ladies
> Been playing my new fifa 15 all day, good game but gameplay is a lot different and slightly easier than previous versions,
> Chilling now with a few beers and a nice blue pit joint, shud have an oz arriving tomorrow as well so that shud tide me over for a few days to a week, this buying malarky is a right cunt gonna cost me a grand or so b4 I nxt chop just for my smoke,


I always keep enough to tide me over gaz, well usually lol. What strains the oz ur gettin m8?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

Tryna upload a few pics sites wank man must of tried about 6 times now fuckin piss tek


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I always keep enough to tide me over gaz, well usually lol. What strains the oz ur gettin m8?


I normally keep enough as well mate but I was really needing cash so I sold over 3 quartes of my total yield, I ran out of my own supply about a week ago, now its 10 weeks or more till I nxt chop,

Its just some cheap midgrade smoke mate but for 150 an oz I wasnt knocking it back, I can sell that whee I am at 1.3g for a score and make a decent profit, then buy some more that a bit bette quality


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Tryna upload a few pics sites wank man must of tried about 6 times now fuckin piss tek


Yeah it fucks about when I try upload from my tablet I need to try each pic about 3 times just to get it uploaded


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

That's the girlies at nearly 35 days just been tying all the droopers up and de bugging...need to veg under a better light cuz my stems arnt thick enough and I like a thick trunk of a stem


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh and a little jé no sai qua for tonights treat.....naughty boy


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

How much would you charge for 16g of shittypopcorn buds/trim?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> How much would you charge for 16g of shittypopcorn buds/trim?


I could probably get about £150 if I spkoe to the right little dafties


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well shanwy hows things buzzzn i am


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

Fuckin ell Gaz I was thinking more 70-80...got 4 and a half of a geezer but 16 is unsellable as bud I was thinking someone might want it for edibles or oils?.....

Yes Irish u enjoy that shit mate your having more fun off a tenner than I am off £45 lol I'm alright.mate just got a nice chill on buzzing nicely then Mrs comes down with suspenders on n ting so she gone get it raw later lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

There luly man iv dropped 2 ..... @GBOY il hav to hit ya up for a game of fiffa.... wat console u on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 26, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> There luly man iv dropped 2 ..... @GBOY il hav to hit ya up for a game of fiffa.... wat console u on


Got fifa for ps4 but I got the xbox1 as well with a few other games


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Got fifa for ps4 but I got the xbox1 as well with a few other games


Aww im on ps4 aswel man deffo hav ta hav a game


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

Only console in whack on nowerdays is the SNES lol kids have nicked me ps3 so old school for bizzle fuckin love it tho its bad boy just need more games for it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 26, 2014)

my ps4 hasent turned up so im still fucking around on detsiny on my ps3. gunna get it for ps4 too next week


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> my ps4 hasent turned up so im still fucking around on detsiny on my ps3. gunna get it for ps4 too next week


Is it as good as ppl sayin it is ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 26, 2014)

Daughters just got her 1st paper round bless her been looking on agora for stun guns mini one puts out 2000k its 0.2 coin think I'm gonna have to get her one


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Daughters just got her 1st paper round bless her been looking on agora for stun guns mini one puts out 2000k its 0.2 coin think I'm gonna have to get her one


She hav to start payn rent now ha ... thats not a bad price about 50 pounds is it ??


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

morning all, 1st day with no smoke today in over a month so should be fun lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin lads hows things .... be outta smoke soon meself must sort that


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

lol i wouldnt worry too much about it mate, run out deliberately as my tolerance has built up again so need to take a break from it for a week or so lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 27, 2014)

Emailed ya Rambo can't text


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol i wouldnt worry too much about it mate, run out deliberatly


lool who does that....loool


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

rambo need to talk to ya....as much as i hate cheese this shit sells.itself lol if i were to do that...and im putting together an exo tent and need some info on how to maximise the area.....

or anyone.else who knows it inside n out???


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> lool who does that....loool


me....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

im busting balls man i can feel the glare from ere lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

If yas fuckrs are doin nothin later watch the hurling on sky sports 4 from about half 4 u uk lads are in for a treat ha


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

God suck me off and call it wednesday....this threads about as interesting as the 3rd nipple located.on the end of my right pinky...

Are there no growers out there in the uk reading this shit???......say summin......for.fuk sake theres gotta b more then 10ukers on riu


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> God suck me off and call it wednesday....this threads about as interesting as the 3rd nipple located.on the end of my right pinky...
> 
> Are there no growers out there in the uk reading this shit???......say summin......for.fuk sake theres gotta b more then 10ukers on riu


There all on another forum cause mods here are assholes


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

I know but the way i see it.now there all darknet.the noobs now have a chance to.slip in.....

I just cant understand why year in year out same members....

Now its down to me, rimmer and an irishman just for numbers.....dreadful turnout riuppers....is irish relax if not weres he gone??


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Lems daily milk tip.....th weathers on the turn abd all the critters are naking there way indoors to the warm grow rooms......

Batton down the hatches and soak everything....were talking full.fat blue.top...

Turn them spiders white...


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I know but the way i see it.now there all darknet.the noobs now have a chance to.slip in.....
> 
> I just cant understand why year in year out same members....
> 
> Now its down to me, rimmer and an irishman just for numbers.....dreadful turnout riuppers....is irish relax if not weres he gone??


No wer all over the other place and no im not relax his on the darkside


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

So its just me left........ i knew this day would come.......

.....I now declear the uk thread a lemon only.zone no longer will we be forced to hear about exo.and.pshycosis.all day....

Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Remind us wht ur growin lemon head?? Exo?? So the exos lives on then, this place will never be lemon only zone unless it's zeddds lemon haze lol

That is all


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Remind us wht ur growin lemon head?? Exo?? So the exos lives on then, this place will never be lemon only zone unless it's zeddds lemon haze lol
> 
> That is all


Umm sum zlh ha


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Fuck zlh....nuff said


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Remind us wht ur growin lemon head?? Exo?? So the exos lives on then, this place will never be lemon only zone unless it's zeddds lemon haze lol
> 
> That is all


Its only 1 little exo....an it only cause .sum1 had to.show u lott (yorky )how its done looool

The magority is my slh.....dw anyways this is my show now.....go n.suck each others darkside loooooool


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Only one little exo? U mentioned on the last page that ur dedicating a tent to exo did u not?

U seem very forgetful lemon, usually bullshitters tend to forget what they've said, well shit ones anyway lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm off to the dark side now where it's lemon free.....


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Fuck zlh....nuff said


enjoying the solitary limelight lem, don't think uve tried the zlh its pretty good weed mate...oh and fuk you btw, this place has gone to shit, dn is much bttr fuk me ivedone more trading on there in 3 weeks than I did on here in a year so they've killed the thread over nothing, dn is the future imo im off


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Fuck zlh....nuff said


Fuck lemon king nuff said


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha i knew id drag u all back.....zlh organically grown on teas....yea i can imagine that might just be the shit.........

Any ol slh cut that chedz passed on as something else


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe not....


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Only one little exo? U mentioned on the last page that ur dedicating a tent to exo did u not?
> 
> U seem very forgetful lemon, usually bullshitters tend to forget what they've said, well shit ones anyway lol


I said i was planning not had!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuck lemon king nuff said


20mins ago u was pming me saying ud suck the jizz out my balls for a taste of the sweet lemon in my pipe?? I dont get it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha earlier lemon was all high and mighty thinkin he was runnin the thread lol, tht lasted long lemon head


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> 20mins ago u was pming me saying ud suck the jizz out my balls for a taste of the sweet lemon in my pipe?? I dont get it lol


Ok i see why every1 left wen u droped back ..... fukn tool


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Sometimes I reckon u sound like cheddar, maybe u are and it's ur cut wer smoking lol, if it is fair dos but that'd make u even more of a lying cunt than I reckon u already are lol

Have fun!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahaha lemon will never run this thread, however im sure he could make a go at being boss in the "other" uk thread,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Running the thread....no one was ere.....lol

but im glad ur back mate ive missed you....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

U set fire to any tents recently with sucked up joints lem? Or pissed off any big black men that wanna come kill u again?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Sometimes I reckon u sound like cheddar, maybe u are and it's ur cut wer smoking lol, if it is fair dos but that'd make u even more of a lying cunt than I reckon u already are lol
> 
> Have fun!


now wouldnt that be ironic.....lol

But then again u cunts would idolise any ol piece of shit....point proven! Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U set fire to any tents recently with sucked up joints lem? Or pissed off any big black men that wanna come kill u again?


No lol good times....ab give me a sec mate im only just dipping me toe in....

But now uve mentioned it any black kunts out there ...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> now wouldnt that be ironic.....lol
> 
> But then again u cunts would idolise any ol piece of shit....point proven! Lol


Idolise any old piece of shit? Including exo? Sure every one round ur areas goin mad for it. Maybe it's just u that idolises pieces of shit like ur lemon?
Come on lemon ur too easy lol. #lemonsquashed


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Idolise any old piece of shit? Including exo? Sure every one round ur areas goin mad for it. Maybe it's just u that idolises pieces of shit like ur lemon?
> Come on lemon ur too easy lol. #lemonsquashed


Looooool going on how ur picking ab obtaing your cuts of.fire whoose to.say any of u even sourced the real exo.....i know uve been doing greenhouses version for time!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

See whats doing the rounds again, this time in northern ireland 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/scratch-spliff-police-distribute-cards-4334027


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> See whats doing the rounds again, this time in northern ireland
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/scratch-spliff-police-distribute-cards-4334027


Did u know they got the sent from master growers very own snatch....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> See whats doing the rounds again, this time in northern ireland
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/scratch-spliff-police-distribute-cards-4334027


There bustin about one so called farm a week or more in NI, hear about them all the time. I've never smelt one of them cards tho, have u?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> See whats doing the rounds again, this time in northern ireland
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/scratch-spliff-police-distribute-cards-4334027


I seen this the other day man fckd up


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooooo trying the ignore tactics....master grower would cave first.....hes just extra angry cause his bit of gash looks like he shit it out....and he wishes he was me......


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Go on master grower bite ya tounge n prove me wrong lol....pussyhole...

Remember when i say jump u say....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Prove ye wrong on what ye prick? Your just chatterin on bulllshit here.....what do ye want? A fuckin keyboard war or what lol? Wind yer fuckin neck in lemon head


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

those fukin scratch cards lol sposed to smell of weed , only if the lem is growin it , ffs man u tent looks like shit tbh all those plants need binning and im being kind, u cant grow clone onlies on love and pranic energy alone man!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

ha ha lol mg u grow fukin grade and work away from home with some fukin superautomated shiz and u smash our yields and we fussing over the plants all day like girls, lem I think u need to show a bit of respect imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol, go on zeddd. I don't even want respect m8 I just think at times he's full of shit, why lie on here about things and then get urself caught out, u just lose all credibility in my eyes. 
This place sucks balls anyway wtf u doin here zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

bustin balls so th rot don't set in, fukin grey mould, cunting stuff


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

wheres that big cocky lemon cunt now then?, learn to grow son b4 u come in here again ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Im back boys.....learn to grow....master growers the bollox looool sounds like u been chewing his nads again zedd lol.....

But i forgot none of u can post a picture....we dont want them bedroom factories discovered loooool

p.s an yea mg if.a keyboard war.gets the thread going so be it twat


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

You cant grow clone s on love and pranic energy alone man![/QUOTE]

I got milk too


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Still noone. New posting....wtf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lem your like a bad fart smell, hard to get rid of and shitty to be around,


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha soak it.in gaza......soak it the fuck in...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2014)

Keep an eye on the new mods guys. They're not mods because they're good or people respect them, they're being paid to do it. Remember what happened last tome they hired paid mods?  basically they're just worthless pieces of shut who don't give a snit about the members, just a pay cheque. Guy I just came across didn't even know how to look up his own post count. It sais a thousand odd, but you can be that like last time, its just a made up number admin gave him to create an illusion that he's actually a worthwhile member of the forum.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Keep an eye on the new mods guys. They're not mods because they're good or people respect them, they're being paid to do it. Remember what happened last tome they hired paid mods?  basically they're just worthless pieces of shut who don't give a snit about the members, just a pay cheque. Guy I just came across didn't even know how to look up his own post count. It sais a thousand odd, but you can be that like last time, its just a made up number admin gave him to create an illusion that he's actually a worthwhile member of the forum.


Might be time to crack out some of my other usernames and give the cunts some clean up work to do


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Might be time to crack out some of my other usernames and give the cunts some clean up work to do


Oh, don't you worry. Ive already reported him for breaking site rules haha. Suddenly he's claiming he's not paid and its all humour, and then starts verbally attacking members. I say we go and troll his ads out of here  you find the worthless shit in the post to like ratio thread. Give him hell. Sounds like a cunt to me


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Might be time to crack out some of my other usernames and give the cunts some clean up work to do


Sounds good garyboy ha ...


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, don't you worry. Ive already reported him for breaking site rules haha. Suddenly he's claiming he's not paid and its all humour, and then starts verbally attacking members. I say we go and troll his ads out of here  you find the worthless shit in the post to like ratio thread. Give him hell. Sounds like a cunt to me


not that faggott fairy potroast issit, oh no hees the owner


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

how many times u banned me bro?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

kilo of smack any offers lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2014)

he is called bud nugbong

Give him hell haha. He's a self proclaimed pos.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> kilo of smack any offers lol?


He called me a Tell tale for reporting his post, so I figured the rules didn't count any more so offered him some heroine or coke in exchange for weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> kilo of smack any offers lol?


I swap ya some smack for a load of pills and tabs, as long as u arrange it all thru pm on here


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

sounds cool lets run smack dope and pills thru this clearnet site lol ffs its fukin facebook, compared to the dn where biz gets done no bother, some fukin funny stories too lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyone wants to meet up in London next month I'm in need of a spot of ibuprofen. If anyone has any cod liver oil or bees wax, or maybe malleable substance, clay or something similar, I fancy trying out this shiny conical healthy method of application.

Found a loophole in my contract. Letting agents really need to get with the times. I can vaporize indoors to my hearts content and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> There bustin about one so called farm a week or more in NI, hear about them all the time. I've never smelt one of them cards tho, have u?


They smell like a combination between generic plant material an those xmas trees you hang off ya rear view mirror in ya car lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Keep an eye on the new mods guys. They're not mods because they're good or people respect them, they're being paid to do it. Remember what happened last tome they hired paid mods?  basically they're just worthless pieces of shut who don't give a snit about the members, just a pay cheque. Guy I just came across didn't even know how to look up his own post count. It sais a thousand odd, but you can be that like last time, its just a made up number admin gave him to create an illusion that he's actually a worthwhile member of the forum.


thats the 3rd or 4th time ive seen someone mention these new mods etc, whats the big deal with em all of a sudden?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> thats the 3rd or 4th time ive seen someone mention these new mods etc, whats the big deal with em all of a sudden?


Seems like another bunch of little people who thought duck yeah, rollitup mod, not considering the notion that they have to then strictly obey the rules. So I like to call them out on it  I just trolled him, with one post, because he was a mod who didn't know how to find out his post count, and then he proceeded to reveal his true colours as a result haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

U guys should hold the new mod down and take turns licking his asshole!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah the cunts went quiet now tho,
However that knob mr sunshine is being his usual cum cuzzling self


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U guys should hold the new mod down and take turns licking his asshole!!


No thanks I can smell ur breath from here and that shits Nasty!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Seems like another bunch of little people who thought duck yeah, rollitup mod, not considering the notion that they have to then strictly obey the rules. So I like to call them out on it  I just trolled him, with one post, because he was a mod who didn't know how to find out his post count, and then he proceeded to reveal his true colours as a result haha


so yet another bunch of muppets then like the last however many times they have recruited mods over the years, so is there a list of them or something or do we just have to guess who they are?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

Only mod that policed me in the last 2 months is pot roast .. The last time I was in here talking shit one of you guys ratted on me!!probably @tip top toker I know how much he likes to report people!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Its only 1 little exo....an it only cause .sum1 had to.show u lott (yorky )how its done looool


I'm sat on 20 plants, 12 of those are a mix of Exo and Psycho.

Throw down bitch.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Only mod that policed me in the last 2 months is pot roast .. The last time I was in here talking shit one of you guys ratted on me!!probably @tip top toker I know how much he likes to report people!


tbh you were being that much of a knob at the time i think a good 10-20 of us reported ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm sat on 20 plants, 12 of those are a mix of Exo and Psycho.
> 
> Throw down bitch.


Im smelling a pepsi challenge............


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> tbh you were being that much of a knob at the time i think a good 10-20 of us reported ya


Lol u guys all ratted? That funny because when I first came in here u guys were like welcome to hell there's no law here...good going on bringing the heat to the lawless thread guys!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Im smelling a pepsi challenge............


I'm smelling Lemon's bullshit again......


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol u guys all ratted? That funny because when I first came in here u guys were like welcome to hell there's no law here...good going on bringing the heat to the lawless thread guys!!


no we just went on a mad post reporting spree to piss off the mods and cause em some work an well we werent gonna do it to our own lads were we lmfao


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no we just went on a mad post reporting spree to piss off the mods and cause em some work an well we werent gonna do it to our own lads were we lmfao


I see.. That was a really bad idea.. Never shit where you sleep!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I see.. That was a really bad idea.. Never shit where you sleep!


Never eat yellow snow........wait,what game are we playing now?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

Just had a call to tell me a very gd friend of mine has been found dead a few hrs ago, overdose of tablets and alcohol nobody had heard from him in days, his girlfriend went with police today and kicked door in and he was in bed dead, im fucking gutted, feels more like ive lost a family member than a friend !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just had a call to tell me a very gd friend of mine has been found dead a few hrs ago, overdose of tablets and alcohol nobody had heard from him in days, his girlfriend went with police today and kicked door in and he was in bed dead, im fucking gutted, feels more like ive lost a family member than a friend !


Im so sorry man... hope ul be ok in this tough time... need a chat or out drop me a mail ... ive lost a friend to an od to and i know it aint nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im so sorry man... hope ul be ok in this tough time... need a chat or out drop me a mail ... ive lost a friend to an od to and i know it aint nice


Mate im fucking devastated, the guy was one of a kind and even my kids loved him, im dreading having to tell them hes dead, he wasprobably the most intelligent person I'll ever meet and had traveled the world but he could never conquer his problem with the drink, and thats whats led to his downfall


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate im fucking devastated, the guy was one of a kind and even my kids loved him, im dreading having to tell them hes dead, he wasprobably the most intelligent person I'll ever meet and had traveled the world but he could never conquer his problem with the drink, and thats whats led to his downfall


Man theres nothin any1or i can say thats gonna make ya better at the moment just try ur best man nxt 2 weeks gonna be bad i know but it will get easier.... drink is a curse for sum ppl man and affects ppl in differnt ways.. keep ur family close over this time pal as there the only 1s who are always there for u


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm sat on 20 plants, 12 of those are a mix of Exo and Psycho.
> 
> Throw down bitch.


Its on like donkey kong


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

btw imo its not about conquering the booze smack pills etc its about dealing with the source of the pain so u don't need so many painkillers, all goes back, way back to childhood mostly and some of that shit is hard to repair


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-moon-a-light-leak.726726/#post-9626188....theres a new mod in town lol thanks ttt


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning cock jurkers and spunk guzzlers.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning all

@Gary sorry to hear about your friend, never nice when you lose someone close to ya, be it friend or family


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Morning cock jurkers and spunk guzzlers.....


morning all, lem u laying back and aiming for ya mouth, bukkake breakfast for ya?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning all,
Thanks for the kind words Z and sae, it aint easy but it will get easier, just wish things were different,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2014)

shit that gary, just explain to the kids es in the moon and the stars,,, deads a bit strong for kids like,... wounded, im epxecting my best mate, who has the same demons and hes 40 to fuk up,, like u know its gunna happen its just when,,, shit no atter how it goes mate, and its always the good guys what leave early

best wishes pal.


weeeelllll

so im 99% sure il be pulling a 6 week 5ft psy and chopping it up for bubble

seems sacraligios dont it?

and lads,,, my tents pissing over yours and yorkies,
so

GTF.
that is all.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> weeeelllll
> 
> so im 99% sure il be pulling a 6 week 5ft psy and chopping it up for bubble
> 
> ...


Why if its only 5wks?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Why if its only 5wks?



ravaged with spider mites nd thrips mate, like BAD, ud think i had slugs, i missed it and its gone postal

had yorkie and dub round yetserday checking out my spaces and we all came to the ocnclusion i need more space, as i have a psy in 1 tent to itself and its pretty fucked im thinking
1- shot it outside for 5 weeks but im tthinking wer as its psy and stinks, or the second option is just chopping and adding to the 5 bags of trim i got for bubble,, or let it go and hope the mites dont tranfser to my other tent, cross contamination is my worry more than anything and like i say, i could do with the tent and loss in yeild from not taking the psy has gotta be more than wat i gain of leaving the psy another 4-5 weeks

and she was flipped the 15th of augest and looks well behind


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2014)

Dr shimmel or shultz......one spray and all the mites thrips and bugs will be dead....

N ta for the idea zedd......mmmmm salty....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

Got 9 exo now potted up into 6.5L`s with Plagron batmix, nutes this round are Plagron terra Bloom n thats it lol, plants will be getting vegged for a while then repotted up into 11L`s for flowering, all 9 are 6-12" tall so far so will need some veg time n topping lol


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 28, 2014)

sorry for the loss of a friend gaz, it's tragic to rob the people who care about you of your presence, i wish there were more ways for people who are struggling with demons to get help. i know of people who have had everything a man could dream of kill themselves in the most horrific and violent ways. mental health is more important than physical imo, so much taboo and lack of support sadly mean it will happen again and again.

hope you're doing alright lad, my bird is in bits cause her bosses son topped himself friday night too, it is getting to that time of year too where people feel under pressure and start to do stupid things. anybody feeling down talk to somebody about it FFS, there are always people who will care about you!!!.


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 28, 2014)

how is the gringo going sae?

i sprouted a couple of GTH beans shawny and the two females of the bilberry i have are due to go in 12/12 any minute now. 5 month veg anyone!!! they look like autos ,gonna be very fast finishers i think, been shooting preflowers for weeks, look like they are forming colas already and still in veg, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> how is the gringo going sae?
> 
> i sprouted a couple of GTH beans shawny and the two females of the bilberry i have are due to go in 12/12 any minute now. 5 month veg anyone!!! they look like autos ,gonna be very fast finishers i think, been shooting preflowers for weeks, look like they are forming colas already and still in veg, never seen anything like it.


it is about 8-10" with 2 or 3 nodes on it, just dealing with a slight case of thrips an then when they are gone gonna start taking some cuts off of it


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 28, 2014)

thrips are nowt to worry about, they are tough to eradicate but don't do much damage imo. i also notice that thrips and mites don't get along so i would rather have the thrips any day.

anybody doing anything out of the ordinary today?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> thrips are nowt to worry about, they are tough to eradicate but don't do much damage imo. i also notice that thrips and mites don't get along so i would rather have the thrips any day.
> 
> anybody doing anything out of the ordinary today?


yeah its only a very slight amount of em n 1 spray seems to have eradicated em but gonna keep a close eye on em for the next week or so to make sure


----------



## grievous bodily harm (Sep 28, 2014)

something ice could have been doing better lol, don't know how you let em get so bad rasclot





##

at least now you know what mite damage looks like, webs means they are taking hold, time to get rid i'd say, can't you fill it with some of those little veg plants you got? 

and we all need more space!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> something ice could have been doing better lol, don't know how you let em get so bad rasclot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what you got on the go atm mate? been a while since weve spoken lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 28, 2014)

grievous bodily harm said:


> sorry for the loss of a friend gaz, it's tragic to rob the people who care about you of your presence, i wish there were more ways for people who are struggling with demons to get help. i know of people who have had everything a man could dream of kill themselves in the most horrific and violent ways. mental health is more important than physical imo, so much taboo and lack of support sadly mean it will happen again and again.
> 
> hope you're doing alright lad, my bird is in bits cause her bosses son topped himself friday night too, it is getting to that time of year too where people feel under pressure and start to do stupid things. anybody feeling down talk to somebody about it FFS, there are always people who will care about you!!!.


Thanks man, 
Thats probably the most sensible thing ive ever seen u post on here, respect for that,


----------



## ghb (Sep 28, 2014)

cut my strains down sae, all i got is :
exo, a diesel cut of the blue pit, two diff cuts of billberry from shawny andjust popped 2 seeds of ghost train haze from him. gonna run them 12/12 from seed, reveg if they are any good.

was looking for some new stuff for the new year, some BB stuff, some other stuff from attitude and then hopefully some other clone onlys.


----------



## ghb (Sep 28, 2014)

if only highlander give out cuts of his blueberry back in the day, i would love a cut of that! did you ever see it?

i've said it before, blue strains are a done for to me, i've smoked a lot of them and i always tend to find that whole berries/grapes/purps flavour gets old fast. there are always those phenos though, in any strain, the one in a million golden cuts


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> if only highlander give out cuts of his blueberry back in the day, i would love a cut of that! did you ever see it?
> 
> i've said it before, blue strains are a done for to me, i've smoked a lot of them and i always tend to find that whole berries/grapes/purps flavour gets old fast. there are always those phenos though, in any strain, the one in a million golden cuts


Can't remember what I have of his. Many moons ago he posted me bags of everything he had, many many strains. Still got them somewhere, although seem to have misplaced my seed tin in the move,


----------



## ghb (Sep 28, 2014)

he gave out some great stuff over the years, as far as i am aware though he kept the blueberry for himself, you might have a cross featuring it though.

it was the only blueberry i would want to grow, it was blue, not purple and from what i heard on the smell and taste it seamed to be the real deal.


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

Sunni or a mod pls contact me. I've been unable to log into my account for some time. Each time I reset the password I don't get any emails so please stop fucking banning me when I setup a new profile if you can't give me back control of my relax account. I've been using laxx_ and 6.5 n I'm fucking sick of this wank shite of getting banned with not even so much of a cutting message asking why an old members using a new profile..connect the fucking dots


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

When u need a mod you can't find one lol will a mod pm me pls..i get banned faster then this


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2014)

R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount said:


> Sunni or a mod pls contact me. I've been unable to log into my account for some time. Each time I reset the password I don't get any emails so please stop fucking banning me when I setup a new profile if you can't give me back control of my relax account. I've been using laxx_ and 6.5 n I'm fucking sick of this wank shite of getting banned with not even so much of a cutting message asking why an old members using a new profile..connect the fucking dots


No idea who you were or are, but this seems like a pretty absurd manner of getting them to contact you. Even writing @sunni would have helped.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

im working on it if you didnt have a such fucked up name i could search for it, but you made it impossible i dont know if its a lower case l or a goddamn capital i im also hungover as shit man
give me like 20 mins, i just woke up i havent even had coffee dude

i also have other people messaging me about other problems
ill get it figured out in a few mate


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> No idea who you were or are, but this seems like a pretty absurd manner of getting them to contact you. Even writing @sunni would have helped.


i agree how am i supposed to know someones having problems if they dont directly contact me LOL


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

[email protected] I tried mailing em via the' contact us 'ting at the bottom n since I can't private message I've written on a few threads they've replied quoting em n forgot about the @ ting n they always watch this thread, that was the method in my madness...my user name should of helped


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

It's [email protected]


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

the contact us thing at the bottom doesnt work lol its like just there to be therei think.
who did you @? cause it wasnt me.


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't get me started on both ur names...cowboys


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

Are u fucking serious looool the things I've said to that lol god dammit can you private message me sunni lol


----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

For proof it's me i can post pictures of me in My slippers lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

i know its you man , lol i PMed you lets fix this so i can go lay down and be hungover


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

I hear masturbation is good for a hangover fill ya boots love


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I hear masturbation is good for a hangover fill ya boots love


i was thinking like subway..and some chips LOL


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

fukin place thought you were sacked sunni now you come back all teasing lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin place thought you were sacked sunni now you come back all teasing lol


sacked? no i left voluntarily for a bit.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> sacked? no i left voluntarily for a bit.


me too but this place is like an abusive alcoholic parent, keep coming back cos they are all u know, but secretly u feel summin is not quite right, other people don't have these probs and they don't get banned from their social media hang outs but they not growing drugs in their bedroom lol wtf is this place for btw?


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 28, 2014)

Can I ask you guys a question? I need to buy a new reflector for my new 1k hps. I only have my old adjusta wing. Prob need to be air cooled but any advice, links or opinions welcome

@zedd - you talked about xxl's a few pages back, was looking at them. Do u use one?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> Can I ask you guys a question? I need to buy a new reflector for my new 1k hps. I only have my old adjusta wing. Prob need to be air cooled but any advice, links or opinions welcome
> 
> @zedd - you talked about xxl's a few pages back, was looking at them. Do u use one?


yes I do its very good for 1kw which needs spreading in a tent imo and u need aircooled for those badboys lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> me too but this place is like an abusive alcoholic parent, keep coming back cos they are all u know, but secretly u feel summin is not quite right, other people don't have these probs and they don't get banned from their social media hang outs but they not growing drugs in their bedroom lol wtf is this place for btw?


Dammit ur right lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dammit ur right lol


U all sorted now ye crying little bitch lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> U all sorted now ye crying little bitch lol


fuckin protestents! Was really pissed off cuz I thought they were ignoring all my messages but apparently the "contact us" thing at the bottoms only for ascetics so it's all cool.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> fuckin protestents! Was really pissed off cuz I thought they were ignoring all my messages but apparently the "contact us" thing at the bottoms only for ascetics so it's all cool.


i honestly DONT know who gets those emails...ive never seen one


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol that's reassuring


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol that's reassuring


Like most things aroun here ha lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 28, 2014)

@Z, welcome to weed growers anonymous !, my names Columbo & I grow weed. . .


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @Z, welcome to weed growers anonymous !, my names Columbo & I grow weed. . .


I know who u r bro but im keepin shtum, good to see u man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I know who u r bro but im keepin shtum, good to see u man


Good on Z, after my little trouble I'm keeping low, & if the little scrote from Newport is lurking here CUNT ! I'm like u Z , keep coming back for my fix lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

we need you wisdom farmer place gets too ...yano kids squabbling all the time, need some talk of clay and clits imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount said:


> Sunni or a mod pls contact me. I've been unable to log into my account for some time. Each time I reset the password I don't get any emails so please stop fucking banning me when I setup a new profile if you can't give me back control of my relax account. I've been using laxx_ and 6.5 n I'm fucking sick of this wank shite of getting banned with not even so much of a cutting message asking why an old members using a new profile..connect the fucking dots


@sunni


WisdomFarmer said:


> @Z, welcome to weed growers anonymous !, my names Columbo & I grow weed. . .


wb mate how ya been?


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @sunni
> 
> 
> wb mate how ya been?


i dunno why you keep tagging me in this i already fixed the problem like 4 hours ago lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dunno why you keep tagging me in this i already fixed the problem like 4 hours ago lol


erm i didnt, no idea why that is in the post


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

we lovin the hungover sunni tbf


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we lovin the hungover sunni tbf


im hating it my head hurts so bad


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

get vaping some cheese or similar so good for a hangover


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

wait til u remember what you did lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wait til u remember what you did lol


oh i know what i did i just went to the bar with some girlfriends, but we got their late so we had to drink fast too many beers too many shots , also i long boarded last night...i dunno why i thought long boarding and being plastered was a good idea

in short my iphone is completely fucked up now


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 28, 2014)

Alreet SAE, not 3 bad this end, busy, xmass on the way & all that, trying to be earlie this year with the harvest, couple weeks b4 is on the cards . Hope u & youres r good m8, hope u stayed with Mrs, think it was u having probs with Mrs u ? I 4get these things


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 28, 2014)

@ Sunni, Longboarded ? What's this u speak off ?


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Sunni, Longboarded ? What's this u speak off ?


its like a long skateboard


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh i know what i did i just went to the bar with some girlfriends, but we got their late so we had to drink fast too many beers too many shots , also i long boarded last night...i dunno why i thought long boarding and being plastered was a good idea
> 
> in short my iphone is completely fucked up now


don't worry the I phones come fucked up these days mines a pos thinkin of going retro like ice and getting a brick, 3 months battery life lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't worry the I phones come fucked up these days mines a pos thinkin of going retro like ice and getting a brick, 3 months battery life lol


i just go get a fucking rotary phone and attach it to the goddamn wall LOL


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just go get a fucking rotary phone and attach it to the goddamn wall LOL


yeah like it my first phone number was 5142...I shit u not, was trained to pick up the phone and say hello this is Cheltenham (slough) 5142 ha ha parents were fukin morons


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2014)

Loooool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/221476347222?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


still havent decided wetehr to pull thepsy and fuk it and move two over, i give it the obligtory week with the hot shot and the vitalink if they all fukoff il move 2 smalller ones over, if not ad still looks fuckd il chop it cut it u and make it into hash with the the bags of trim


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2014)

Takes a while after you've been gone to be able to decipher that dribble you call "words" but I think im back into the swing of it again


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 28, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Sunni, Longboarded ? What's this u speak off ?


 This....


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i agree how am i supposed to know someones having problems if they dont directl





sunni said:


> oh i know what i did i just went to the bar with some girlfriends, but we got their late so we had to drink fast too many beers too many shots , also i long boarded last night...i dunno why i thought long boarding and being plastered was a good idea
> 
> in short my iphone is completely fucked up now


Please don't tell me that's the 6 you just got or were getting.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Please don't tell me that's the 6 you just got or were getting.


NO NO it was my iphone 4s


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 28, 2014)

Well then, do you need a better reason to upgrade?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 28, 2014)

unsecure 4s mod on a weed forum

sounds great!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 29, 2014)

Morning sae hows things man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

morning, gotta go up and feed soon, see if my psy look any better,,,,, should do, i disconnected inlet last night so wil have been full of that bug killing odour stuff, best not kill the cats like


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Morning sae hows things man


not bad mate hows you? yesterday was supposed to be 1st day of tolerance break n that got kinda fucked up when a mate asked me to grab n oz for him lol

9 exo now been potted up n in the cupboard veggin


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

howdy all

hope everyones having a good day, things have been very shitty my end the last few weeks but o well, such is life.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u with your non bug problems
> 
> CUNT


Erm back in ya pram for a sec lmao, im dealing with thrips atm lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> howdy all
> 
> hope everyones having a good day, things have been very shitty my end the last few weeks but o well, such is life.


missus hassles again?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Rimmer, took me well over a month to finally muster up the courage for a tolerance break n let me tell u it sucked balls but soap bar gets me battered now, not gonna smoke any bud till I chop n get fucking battered! Got me quarter pound of gnatrol this morning..yessssss, I'd seen a fly or 2 after id given them their first molasses feed so ill nuke the whore later on tonight problem solved @sunni any pics of u passionately kissing those lady friends?.. Obviously for research purposes but tbh if u had those pics would already be leaked loool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Erm back in ya pram for a sec lmao, im dealing with thrips atm lol



thrips are for noobs and pussies

spidermites wer its at!


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk u with your non bug problems
> 
> CUNT


Ice go on that defenders.co.uk they sell all sorts of predertor insects that eat red spider mite and thrips and other shit. 1 of my bros has had thrips rapeing fuck oot his plants in veg and he got stuff of that defenders site and he's got fuck all thrips now I'm well impressed it's worth having a wee gander bud it's also pretty cheap.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Ice go on that defenders.co.uk they sell all sorts of predertor insects that eat red spider mite and thrips and other shit. 1 of my bros has had thrips rapeing fuck oot his plants in veg and he got stuff of that defenders site and he's got fuck all thrips now I'm well impressed it's worth having a wee gander bud it's also pretty cheap.



yeh i seen them but lat i reasrched u cannot buy them online u have to go collect as sendinglive shit thru the maiil aint allowed, i seen em bug predators or bug defenders or sum shit,

got one of those yank hot spot no pest strips, bit sketchy if your around em constantly, and sketchier for cats... but yeh the consensus is they work and along with vitality it should be a done dea


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Rimmer, took me well over a month to finally muster up the courage for a tolerance break n let me tell u it sucked balls but soap bar gets me battered now, not gonna smoke any bud till I chop n get fucking battered! Got me quarter pound of gnatrol this morning..yessssss, I'd seen a fly or 2 after id given them their first molasses feed so ill nuke the whore later on tonight problem solved [email protected] any pics of u passionately kissing those lady friends?.. Obviously for research purposes but tbh if u had those pics would already be leaked loool


 lol quite luckily tolerance breaks dont bother me too much lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

bugger........when ya realise you have just sparked up a joint instead of a fag lol..........oh well finishing it now ive started lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> bugger........when ya realise you have just sparked up a joint instead of a fag lol..........oh well finishing it now ive started lol



thats thde day mullered mate,ahaha.. i keep mine out of sight till ltaer, bwt unch i start getting sweats n shit

grr gotta go up water me shit, see ho much worse the psy looks lol,, suuch a pesamist


----------



## rambo22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> missus hassles again?



yeah mate big hassles this time, just wana complete this next grow and fuck off out of this town.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Thought u 2 parted? Fuckin hell man


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought u 2 parted? Fuckin hell man



yeh thats when shit gets worse!


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah mate big hassles this time, just wana complete this next grow and fuck off out of this town.


believe me i know that feeling


----------



## jinkyj (Sep 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i seen them but lat i reasrched u cannot buy them online u have to go collect as sendinglive shit thru the maiil aint allowed, i seen em bug predators or bug defenders or sum shit,
> 
> got one of those yank hot spot no pest strips, bit sketchy if your around em constantly, and sketchier for cats... but yeh the consensus is they work and along with vitality it should be a done dea


They definitely send through the post m8 as I've checked there site and my bro got some through the post. Whether there allowedd to or not I don't know but they do send them lol, but it sound like you've got that shit under control anyway, well either the mites or the cats are getting it lol.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 29, 2014)

Still working at bookies Rambo ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh thats when shit gets worse!


ur bang on there mate. Moved to England with a gf, broke up there still lived together for a few months... Crazy stressful times. Talk about a constant mind fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Must be fucking madness with kids in the mix


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Must be fucking madness with kids in the mix



yeh man coz the classy ones play ur emotions of with the kids


psys down, cant be arsed, shes too far behind and tbh i stand to loose more wasteing the space than i do aiting to see if she gets better, just a chew coz i cant simply chop it and drag it and hang it with the mites so all other tents are closed while i chop and hang the psy, 4 days later shes gting chopped up for hash, a 5ft 6.5 week psy should be nice for hash

then il move either the 2 5fters left i have or 3 smaller ones, over as i said, running out of real estate, figured out my problem with my veggers too, not saturdTED ENOUGH AFTER REPOT, ROOT STIM AND N and ther happy as shit


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Ice, you love those yellow sticky traps don't you? On aliexpress they're fucking cheap as chips n comparison to ebay  n freeee postage


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

dunno i got 6 large ones delivered next day for 3 qwid, and wer birght yellow now that pictre of plants like them are ther.


just had a banging shit, must have eaten summert at the kids party otherday coz its that goosepimply sweating rocking your legs stinking smells like death hurry up and finish pain in the gut type of shit.

yano...............
right up to cut this psy, feels wrong, but i stand to loose more if i dont.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno i got 6 large ones delivered next day for 3 qwid, and wer birght yellow now that pictre of plants like them are ther.
> 
> 
> just had a banging shit, must have eaten summert at the kids party otherday coz its that goosepimply sweating rocking your legs stinking smells like death hurry up and finish pain in the gut type of shit.
> ...


my missus is in the same predicament but it aint something she ate lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewwwww


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 29, 2014)

Afternoon all, just woke up, this is longest ive slept in ages, 
Hope things get sorted for ya rambo mate, we all had woman troubles so know what u going thru man,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

ARRRGHHH FOR FUKSAKE my phones cacked it again,,, im so buying a new one soon as i get the coin,,, psy is hanging,


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2014)

Buy cheap buy twice..


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm expecting one, however some clever clogs has decided to go and misplace the key for our letterbox so who knows when i'll be able to get to it. Hopefully it'll find my oyster card in there as well once it can be opened.


----------



## wdrags (Sep 29, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Good on Z, after my little trouble I'm keeping low, & if the little scrote from Newport is lurking here CUNT ! I'm like u Z , keep coming back for my fix lol


Who's the little Newport scrote your refering to?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> believe it or not its in one of those foil bags, which is in2 ziploc bags



It must be pengin then can't wait to get home and have a dabble[/QUOTE]

sadrummer? lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol fuck knows every time I reply it sends cursor to the top of screen proper annoying


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 29, 2014)

U forgot to heat seal the foil bags sae which makes em not as smelly proof, nxt time iron the bags shut and u will get less smell coming thru,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

What phone you thinking of? Fucking loving my Sony z1 n since the z2 is out n already z3s in the works I'm sure it's gone a good bit cheaper but once it's not apple ur laughing


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What phone you thinking of? Fucking loving my Sony z1 n since the z2 is out n already z3s in the works I'm sure it's gone a good bit cheaper but once it's not apple ur laughing



sonys are cool but i need to root em and fuk all that sony crap of, dunno def android, jst unsure which,, gunna be used like. fuk ne prices/
why u got one for sale?


im also after a ipod touch for my little en too if anyone has one for sale?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sonys are cool but i need to root em and fuk all that sony crap of, dunno def android, jst unsure which,, gunna be used like. fuk ne prices/
> why u got one for sale?
> 
> 
> im also after a ipod touch for my little en too if anyone has one for sale?


You looking at second hand or new? Old or new? Looks like there is a new nexus phone being announced in about a month, should be some killer hardware for a killer price. Still not the cheapest, but im still with my HTC M7 and i have to admit its freaking amazing. What kinda budget you thinking?

Only reason id consider sony is that it seems theyre the one company still putting high end hardware is small form factors. These days if you want high end, it also requires a big ass phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

Nah mate just love my z1 n u can root em. Was with apple for ages n fucking hated em had to jailbreak the fucker to have fun but I've not bothered with my z1 does everything I need, loving the android!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2014)

send me stinking parcels and ill send em back, fuk that most got a grow on, get a few g of weed for a month of stress re front door, not worth it


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> send me stinking parcels and ill send em back, fuk that most got a grow on, get a few g of weed for a month of stress re front door, not worth it


Not an issue when you dont have a grow


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Not an issue when you dont have a grow


no nor is a knock on the door when you don't grow


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no nor is a knock on the door when you don't grow


Exactly. So do yourselves a favour, send that fairy to london! 

i wish you could do a "via" option when sending mail. Send weed to london via the met police with a note saying by passing this on to the recipient you are reducing crime in your city


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning rimjob, how the tolerance break going?


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning rimjob, how the tolerance break going?


Morning laxative, erm wouldnt know havent started yet lmao, went to start the other day then someone asked me to grab em an oz an insisted i take a bit for myself so just smoking that atm, hes coming down to pick it up today so 1st day of tolerance break will now more than likely be thursday lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't you crop recently? If so I admire ur self control I only managed my break when I totally ran out of everything...even the oil from inside my bong lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't you crop recently? If so I admire ur self control I only managed my break when I totally ran out of everything...even the oil from inside my bong lol


yeah cropped bout 3 weeks(ish) ago n deliberately sold most of it, no point having it hanging around here in a jar if i aint even getting stoned off the stuff lol( tolerance builds up in about 3 weeks of smoking)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

with my last crop towards the end I built up a tolerance but it helps running different strains..ball ache to feed em all but shit keeps u high..ish nothing like now since I took such a long break if I smoke some soap bar I'm battered, a quarter of hash does me 4 days!! won't be buying green ever again from a Irish dealer..shits a joke so hash it is till I crop then I'll be shit faced 24/7. 
I can already see that imma be cropping alot more weight then last run n I've 5 veging to go in after I chop n gf gave the all clear to deal a little to mates (was gonna do it anyways but now I don't need an explanation for all the extra money) but seeing as I'm a greedy stoner n pots crap over here I won't be selling off ounces @400(higher than my 350 estimate, gotta love Ireland) n instead sell 40 2.3-2.5 gram bags for 50e a pop n keep the rest. Keeping 1000 to cover costs n supplies n the rest for boring crap.. Woop woop


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> with my last crop towards the end I built up a tolerance but it helps running different strains..ball ache to feed em all but shit keeps u high..ish nothing like now since I took such a long break if I smoke some soap bar I'm battered, a quarter of hash does me 4 days!! won't be buying green ever again from a Irish dealer..shits a joke so hash it is till I crop then I'll be shit faced 24/7.
> I can already see that imma be cropping alot more weight then last run n I've 5 veging to go in after I chop n gf gave the all clear to deal a little to mates (was gonna do it anyways but now I don't need an explanation for all the extra money) but seeing as I'm a greedy stoner n pots crap over here I won't be selling off ounces @400(higher than my 350 estimate, gotta love Ireland) n instead sell 40 2.3-2.5 gram bags for 50e a pop n keep the rest. Keeping 1000 to cover costs n supplies n the rest for boring crap.. Woop woop


even having different strains doesnt help much, been thru 4-5 different strains in the last week n none of it is doing fuck all, hence having to take a break lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> even having different strains doesnt help much, been thru 4-5 different strains in the last week n none of it is doing fuck all, hence having to take a break lol


In the words of Sid Vicious fuk it just take more..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 30, 2014)

Fuk yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

The poster boy for punk..sadly that's all he was, couldn't play for shiz! But he was one cool cat


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> even having different strains doesnt help much, been thru 4-5 different strains in the last week n none of it is doing fuck all, hence having to take a break lol


You should start ejecting the marijuwhana plant..some buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

...or dabbing


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

Ejecting cannabis. Interesting. Are you ejecting it out of your ass? Eject, inject, ill pass.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

Ill pass.interesting. Are you going to pass because you're Ill? 


tip top toker said:


> Ejecting cannabis. Interesting. Are you ejecting it out of your ass? Eject, inject, ill pass.


----------



## Liddle (Sep 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm that is exactly what you're like!
> 
> I think you'll find that is a picture of a juggalo couple taken from this forum thread (5th picture down)..............
> 
> ...


Fag


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Good on Z, after my little trouble I'm keeping low, & if the little scrote from Newport is lurking here CUNT ! I'm like u Z , keep coming back for my fix lol


You on about me???


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

Hope you guys are having a better day than I am just snapped at the boss and it isn't looking good for the old job, gotta go and have a chat at the end of the day so that's me probably getting the sack lol on a brighter note the weather is cracking down here today, might have to get a few tins down me neck later.

@ prolApse can ya Chuck the ag link up again mate only just found a bookmark app I can open orweb up in, tis hard work trying to doit on a smartphone compared to a laptop.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)

My psycho and zlh, then 2 cuts of zlh, the last pic is the psycho cut I thout was fucked but ive pulled it back and its starting to put out new growth,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)

wdrags said:


> Hope you guys are having a better day than I am just snapped at the boss and it isn't looking good for the old job, gotta go and have a chat at the end of the day so that's me probably getting the sack lol on a brighter note the weather is cracking down here today, might have to get a few tins down me neck later.
> 
> @ prolApse can ya Chuck the ag link up again mate only just found a bookmark app I can open orweb up in, tis hard work trying to doit on a smartphone compared to a laptop.


Is it the agora forum or market u want the link for mate?


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll take both if ya got them cheers mate


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)

The forum is
http://lacbzxobeprssrfx.onion

The market is
http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

http://lacbzxobeprssrfx.onion


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

If u don't need to register then garys link


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

Only use my phone for the markets lol one thing I'll say is smartphone screens aren't made for a man size thumb


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2014)

*August 04, 2013, Vladimir Putin, the Russian president, addressed the Duma, (Russian Parliament), and gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in Russia:
In Russia, live like Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia, it should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia Law, and live the life of Muslim’s then we advise them to go to those places where that’s the state law.*
*Russia does not need Muslim minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell ‘discrimination’. We will not tolerate disrespect of our Russian culture. We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland and France, if we are to survive as a nation. The Muslims are taking over those countries and they will not take over Russia. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of Sharia Law and Muslims.
When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the Russian national interest first, observing that the Muslims Minorities Are Not Russians.*
*The politicians in the Duma gave Putin a five minute standing ovation*


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> *August 04, 2013, Vladimir Putin, the Russian president, addressed the Duma, (Russian Parliament), and gave a speech about the tensions with minorities in Russia:
> In Russia, live like Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, to work and eat in Russia, it should speak Russian, and should respect the Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia Law, and live the life of Muslim’s then we advise them to go to those places where that’s the state law.
> Russia does not need Muslim minorities. Minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell ‘discrimination’. We will not tolerate disrespect of our Russian culture. We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland and France, if we are to survive as a nation. The Muslims are taking over those countries and they will not take over Russia. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of Sharia Law and Muslims.
> When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the Russian national interest first, observing that the Muslims Minorities Are Not Russians.
> The politicians in the Duma gave Putin a five minute standing ovation*


Oh he's not an idiot by any means


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 30, 2014)

wdrags said:


> You on about me???


Lol, if yer names Martin Davies & u live in Newport & u tried robbing me then yes I am , if not , then I'm not


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)

What we all up to, smoking on, drinking tonight then? Im on the beers and smoking some cheap midgrade, gonna flip my shit into flower nxt week, this buying weed is a pain in the arse,


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

@Gaz and prolapse cheers lads appreciated, hopefully I'll get it figured out now been a right backache trying to get on with me blower it's been a proper mare figuring it out, but needs to be done now my lappys dieing a very slow death.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)

2 more weeks and im off to blackpool for a weeks break, gonna cost me a fucking fortune with a wife and 3 kids in tow, need to make surre I take plenty smoke with me,
Anyone on here anywhere near blackpool wanna grab a pint and a smoke give me a shout,


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol, if yer names Martin Davies & u live in Newport & u tried robbing me then yes I am , if not , then I'm not


Deffo not me then mate and I hope ya catch the thieving the little fucker, just assumed you was on about me coz I'm in Newport (south Wales)


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 30, 2014)

wdrags said:


> Deffo not me then mate and I hope ya catch the thieving the little fucker, just assumed you was on about me coz I'm in Newport (south Wales)


No Dragon , we've spoken b4, I'm up the road from you. I'm in disguise because of my little bother I had.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

wdrags said:


> Deffo not me then mate and I hope ya catch the thieving the little fucker, just assumed you was on about me coz I'm in Newport (south Wales)


Newport.. i pity you. I truly do. Id rather just go out and get raped.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 2 more weeks and im off to blackpool for a weeks break, gonna cost me a fucking fortune with a wife and 3 kids in tow, need to make surre I take plenty smoke with me,
> Anyone on here anywhere near blackpool wanna grab a pint and a smoke give me a shout,


ur always going on fucking holidays man lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Sep 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur always going on fucking holidays man lol


Lol blame the wife, she has bipolar and does a lot of impulse buying, holidays are her speciality, even if we can't afford to eat we still get at least 2 holidays a year she just cant help herself


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

That's just women in general bud lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Newport.. i pity you. I truly do. Id rather just go out and get raped.


Ahhh, you've changed TTT, usually u just stay in & order a rent boy


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Ahhh, you've changed TTT, usually u just stay in & order a rent boy


This is London mate. An opportunity on every street corner. Make something of your life. Become a rape victim today, just call 0800 FUCKMEINTHEASS and use the reference 'gaped' for your free starter pack.


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> No Dragon , we've spoken b4, I'm up the road from you. I'm in disguise because of my little bother I had.


Ahh is this the same person who hopefully at some point will be stopping in for a cuppa? If so I've moved house since we last spoke and I'm done with Tue decorating etc


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm curious to the bother u had, hope ur ok man


----------



## wdrags (Sep 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Newport.. i pity you. I truly do. Id rather just go out and get raped.


Come on down mate ya never know ya luck lol, it's not that bad down here it just looks worse than it is if your not from around these parts, but agreed it is a shit hole mate


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

wdrags said:


> Come on down mate ya never know ya luck lol, it's not that bad down here it just looks worse than it is if your not from around these parts, but agreed it is a shit hole mate


Haha, i shall pass. Only ever passed by on the train, that was enough for me. Although to be fair i think id rather live in newport than london. Unless you are filthy rich, then i couldnt think of a bigger shit hole to live in than common mans london.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Ahhh, you've changed TTT, usually u just stay in & order a rent boy


no no mate you cant just order em up you've got to go cottaging like these cunts, lol morning http://thetruthnews.info/Tony_Blair_as_Miranda.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

Liddle said:


> Fag


And who the fuck are you?

Stupid Yank!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Morning fuckers

Anyone seen this story on the news about englands biggest grow op thats just been busted near leeds? 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/gang-12-jailed-more-50-4356669


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone seen this story on the news about englands biggest grow op thats just been busted near leeds?
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/gang-12-jailed-more-50-4356669


Top left corner of the mugshots, fat cunt with the Nike t-shirt, Scott Harland, I know him.
He's the ex boyf of a young bird who used to work for us at the casino.

A proper muppet divvy that guy is, he can only have got into "gardening" for that team within the last 2-3 years or so because when he was going with her he was shotting Kat grams in the shitty local clubs to estate pricks.

I got a bag of weed off him one time after work at silly o'clock in the morning.
It was fucking gash when inspected, I threw it in the bin and give her what for at work, she gave me the £10 back herself and gave him what for!

A straight clown wanna'be, no way would I contemplate having him anywhere near a graft.
If he was on the team then it says volumes about the crew as a whole, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

There's been a few in the country bigger than that though, biggest in the north maybe.


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2014)

the biggest grows do not get found, they are run by organised people who have businesses as a front. really hard to get caught that way. just renting a unit on the off chance is never going to end well.

i could have guessed they were amateurs anyway, why does it take 12 men to do a crop? i know of much bigger ops that are run by 2-3 people.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

Aye, spending £55.000 to kit a graft out and they can't even apportion a grand or 2 on a couple of bent ID's off the deepnet so they're not renting shit in real names.

...........


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2014)

well, i'm sure society as a whole is better off with them behind bars lol. surely the price of weed in that area will be slightly higher as a result


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

They're bang at it round here mate, it won't touch the sides. lol

But yeah, a few less silly sods in the game makes it better for the rest of us.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2014)

cool story bro......

i wonder how long it took for the operator to cotton to the fact the same smirking cunt kept driving past waving


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

I forgot about this I had to tell you lot, some inside info via the grow shop.

Remember the Maxibright ballasts that melt, like the one Don had?

Well it turns out that the company (Venture Lighting) have just rebranded the same shitty components and faulty design inside new cases.

Official recall letter sent to my shop.


Photo's I took of a unit taken to my shop by a guy who had bought it from a shop in the next town.
  

The guy who owns my shop has been on the phone to Venture and the suppliers having a go at them for selling a product that's clearly a death trap.

All they do on a recall is plug the unit in to make sure it works and if it does they just re-issue it.

The shops are getting subsidies for stocking these units, at least £5 more profit per unit and from what I know that's a lot.

My shop won't touch em.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2014)

dodgy fukin magnetic ballasts, how many grows been burned down with them, fuk that stoneage fukin things I wont even give mine away


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2014)

been mod bashing but theyre not playing lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And who the fuck are you?
> 
> Stupid Yank!


here are some more http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-moon-a-light-leak.726726/#post-10926979


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dodgy fukin magnetic ballasts, how many grows been burned down with them, fuk that stoneage fukin things I wont even give mine away


Magnetic ballasts are fine mate.

It's Venture magnetic ballasts that are the problem, and they know it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 1, 2014)

yeh i prefer magnetics, diitals are just too fucking noisey with that fa they have built in IMO, hence getting ridof mine to you yman, did u check that extractor out?


evning, not about really just fucking about hile i load destiny up.

pulled that psy yorkie, fukit, vacummed all tents and gunna choose which tent i put under the 400 in small tent tomoz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Im still using the 1st ever ballast I ever bought and its a 400w plastic maxibright magnetic, had it for years and I got it 2nd hand, the thing has never let me down, I still use it now and then to top up the light with my 600w metal omega magnetic ballast


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah that digi fan is noisy IC3 but a good ballast nontheless, it's more piercing really.
Louder than my 5" Rhuck for sure, I'm using those magnetic Lumii's I got cheap that time, they're silent.

I'll be getting digi's next time but fanless injection molded probably.


No not had chance to dig that fan out, I'll see about it by the weekend man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

That psy was fecked to be fair.

And your best off with the space.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2014)

I am surprised you cavemen are still on magnetic but glad your happy, I got maxibrite magnetic that ones burned out but nothing like dons, and the rest are lumitec with superlumens digi I got 5 and theyre quiet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I am surprised you cavemen are still on magnetic but glad your happy


Digis only really offer an efficiency and slight lifespan boost over magnetics really.

It's when you have shit designs in small plastic casings that things fuck up.

Magnetic ballasts have been lighting grows and the street lights all over the world for years safe enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2014)

I've that lumatek zeddd, they are pretty silent n the warranty is reassuring


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah that digi fan is noisy IC3 but a good ballast nontheless, it's more piercing really.
> Louder than my 5" Rhuck for sure, I'm using those magnetic Lumii's I got cheap that time, they're silent.
> 
> I'll be getting digi's next time but fanless injection molded probably.
> ...



trimmed up the psy las night, considering its ny 6-7 weeks shes got eal good bud sturcture and all that jazz, funky stink and sum denceness, all the bottom shits goigin hash,,,, the rest ive prolly yeilded abou3 oz,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2014)

uh oh 3 more cases of ebola in USA,

that'l teach em for taking ebola sufferers bak to try cure em...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've that lumatek zeddd, they are pretty silent n the warranty is reassuring



warrenty dont mean diddly sqwat if ya shits burned down innit breadbin?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2014)

A good warranty usually means it's not gonna burn down your house lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2014)

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2014)

Speaking of Room clearers how is RobbieP?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Speaking of Room clearers how is RobbieP?


been a month or so since he popped in last i think


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2014)

evning,,,, 

moved all me shit around, soo happy now,

well part from going up this aft and finding my metre long rhino pro resting ontop of a 5ft zlh and bluepit and the strap had snapped, oh and a tower fan laying over the other half of the plant,


CUNTS.

all fixed


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2014)

All you lads that fret constantly about police helicopters flying over have it easy, ive currently got an Apache gunship on permanent overwatch on my estate lmao.......no idea what the fucker is doing but hes been around for hours


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> All you lads that fret constantly about police helicopters flying over have it easy, ive currently got an Apache gunship on permanent overwatch on my estate lmao.......no idea what the fucker is doing but hes been around for hours



prolly sumert coming into the port .???

and i dont think ther using apache to look for your tv cuprbord with a 400 mate.....LOL


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> A good warranty usually means it's not gonna burn down your house lol


all you can logically say about the matter is that a good warranty wont unburn your house, evenin cunts


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2014)

point being rely on technology over legalese imo


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> prolly sumert coming into the port .???
> 
> and i dont think ther using apache to look for your tv cuprbord with a 400 mate.....LOL


lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> all you can logically say about the matter is that a good warranty wont unburn your house, evenin cunts



yeh like urr mr lmi, u burned my house killed my wife and lost me a 10k harvest, and a 150k house

now can i have my 49.99 bak


ygetme? LOL


you orite mate, bowt to roll sum psy, been SOOOO long since i had any,,


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh like urr mr lmi, u burned my house killed my wife and lost me a 10k harvest, and a 150k house
> 
> now can i have my 49.99 bak
> 
> ...


man im fuked off that same psycho I do hope u enjoy it, I found one plant that was lost in a corner it was psycho at 11 weeks fuk me felt like first time I got high I was all over the shop and I can keep up with Rambo lol, the mrs comment was....mm strong and carried on as usual, strange creature my mrs


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2014)

Evenin all hows things ... flat out in work the past 2 days fckn balls ... might pull a sicky for nxt week .... ha zedd man women are fckn strange alri


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi all not been on in a whilst but still been keeping the fingers green lol.got. a few dippys,an a white widow in a 1,2 tent well it's my mates but keeping him right.and the strain going.Lol hoax everyone??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Evening all, just home from the football, was nice to see my team win a game in Europe for a change, HH
Home to smoke a nice fat J now tho,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh like urr mr lmi, u burned my house killed my wife and lost me a 10k harvest, and a 150k house
> 
> now can i have my 49.99 bak
> 
> ...


bitch pls you're grow will get you bout 400 quid if ur bugs dont kill everything first. N usually when they give you decent warranty it usually means it was built with quality components(components that ensure longevity)..you'd know this if you pulled ur hand out that cheap Polish ass n bought quality tech instead of those brick phones u have to keep buying cuz they weren't made for those gorilla knuckles u fucking hipster...morning


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> bitch pls you're grow will get you bout 400 quid if ur bugs dont kill everything first. N usually when they give you decent warranty it usually means it was built with quality components(components that ensure longevity)..you'd know this if you pulled ur hand out that cheap Polish ass n bought quality tech instead of those brick phones u have to keep buying cuz they weren't made for those gorilla knuckles u fucking hipster...morning


the warranty is the single biggest factor helping sales of unfamiliar electrical goods, when selling this garbage to make it look bettr you offer a 5 year or even worse a lifetime warranty, both bogus as the company doesn't even know if it will be around then, lifetime...well that hoover ur granny used to use 35 years ago....forget it no parts available...its a con...they will all blow up and your children will be running around on fire lol morning cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

Nah mate, warranty isn't a con(mobile phone insurance is), i can see where you're coming from with the lifetime warranty( no product really give a LIFETIME warranty, if u read the fine print). A 5yr warranty is more of arreassurance that if anything goes wrong they'll either replace the product or reimburse you. I know it doesn't stop it from burning your house down but they've probably tested the product more extensively than say the ballast on the previous page that's melted.no company wante to refund anything at the end of the day so why would they give you a 5yr window to claim? in Germany every product has a fixed 2yr warranty for a reason! I would and have always looked at the warranty when buying n also the reviews, i was originally gonna buy a solistek digital ballast but lumatek had the most reviews n with what few defects there were customer service always responded promptly where as I recall with the solis one review was that they refused to believe a fellas product had defected n didn't want to refund lol. When you're buying something as important as a motherfucking ballast don't cheap out, the warranty might not ensure it lasts forever but if it breaks after a few years you'll get a fucking new one for free n since lumatek is established n not just a new company trying to scam ppl with their long warranty I know from a shit load of reviews that they haven't burnt down anyones house...yet!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Must say I'm quite proud of my little 250 cfl at first I thought she was shit but vegging about8 plants under her and no stretching nnice slow tight growth....will be a shame when she eventually goes....as soon as I'm all harvested I'm re vamping the tents up getting some new gear and ting ya get me blad stain


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Must say I'm quite proud of my little 250 cfl at first I thought she was shit but vegging about8 plants under her and no stretching nnice slow tight growth....will be a shame when she eventually goes....as soon as I'm all harvested I'm re vamping the tents up getting some new gear and ting ya get me blad stain


lol i know the feeling mate, now my mate has called it a day on the veg cupboard i might be buying his LED`s for veg lights an then just gotta find a small tent from either you or gary lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mornin lads


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Day 1 of no weed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 3, 2014)

Warranty is one of the biggest consumer cons in Britain ever, we're not the fucking USA so stop thinking like we are.

Let's have it out right......

A manufacturer of any product from anywhere in the world has no obligation whatsoever to provide any guarantee at all to the said products effectiveness/safety.

We have standards issued in Britain to try and reassure OUR consumers that the product is safe to use in our country (kite marks and CE stamps for example), if you're product doesn't conform to those standards then you're not allowed to sell it in our country (I think) but that does not stop a consumer from importing said product and using it anyway.

For matters other than safety the "Sale Of Goods Act" is UK legislation that was put in place years ago to protect consumers against getting ripped off.
The sale of good acts automatically covers ANY product and it's sale for "up to 3 years" at the sellers obligation, even second hand items.

Law is law and as such law over rules any company policy, you're covered already as standard, why the fuck would you ever need a warranty? 


Unless it's free and for longer than 3 years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 3, 2014)

To give a bit of insight my missus sister in-law works for the Whirlpool main lab in Poland.

Being a reputable company Whirlpool know about the "Sale Of Goods Act" and other similar laws and guarantee their products for 3 years (maybe a little more, can't remember) out of the factory.

She is the head tech who makes sure Whirlpool units last at least the 3 years of the guarantee, it's her job to make sure the products don't break even 1 min before that time comes at the specified work load.

They actually set em up in labs and time em to failure.
Our lasses mum is getting a brand new Kitchen Aid washer-dryer fitted in her kitchen for free so that it can be tested in real world conditions (Whirlpool own Kitchen Aid) and she gets to keep the unit.



If you're in the market for white goods especially a washing machine, Bosch are hands down the best apparently.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 3, 2014)

That ballast that melted in that picture the grow shop he bought it from didn't give him a refund/replacement as per law because they come back with "well you've been using it for growing weed" and the lad caved in at that.


Cunt's I say, but the shop who sold him it is known for being bent as fuck these days.

Asking the Eastern European couples who pop in looking to set up for personal for their address's before they can buy anything?
Yeah right, like that's not fucked up.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

@ICE new one for you lol, i know u like ya toys lmao

*Meet 'The Handie': The New Male Sex Toy That Will Help... Erm... Finish You Off*
The Huffington Post UK | By  Natasha Hinde 



Ladies and gentlemen (but mainly gentlemen), we'd like to introduce you to a new male sex toy: The Handie.

And let us tell you now, it does exactly what it says on the tin.

It offers a helping hand to, well... finish you off.

Proudly marketed as "the world's first all-in-one finishing tool for men", The Handie has all of the mod cons: a self-lubrication system, a vibrator and (handily) a good bit of grip.

But that's not our favourite part. Made from food-grade silicone it's super efficient to clean afterwards.

"It's as easy as push, flush and wash. You're done." Cringe.

It might be in crowdfunding stages now, but $69,000 later and this helpful (albeit hideous) little bedroom tool could be coming to a hand near you...
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/03/the-handie-male-sex-toy_n_5925524.html?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuk just got hme light are ment to come on at 10 am but nva did and i only turned on now ... will this affect them ... im on 12/12


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk just got hme light are ment to come on at 10 am but nva did and i only turned on now ... will this affect them ... im on 12/12


just make sure they go off at their normal time tonight an they will be fine


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just make sure they go off at their normal time tonight an they will be fine


Cheers sae ... it must a been me dog that hit the switch lil fucker ha... hows things with u man


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Cheers sae ... it must a been me dog that hit the switch lil fucker ha... hows things with u man


yw mate we have all had something similar in the past lol

not bad mate, 1st day of no smoking today so rather bored lol, not even got anything to do in the cupboard as they are just vegging so just kinda sitting here bored staring at the walls lmao

Hows you? you up to much?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yw mate we have all had something similar in the past lol
> 
> not bad mate, 1st day of no smoking today so rather bored lol, not even got anything to do in the cupboard as they are just vegging so just kinda sitting here bored staring at the walls lmao
> 
> Hows you? you up to much?



Just hme from work .. shit week so just gonna chill and play sum fifa and maybe drop an aul domino later on ha ..... yea im nearly out of smoke meself waitin on the fairy ya know but prob wont be here till monday so il be havin a few prison joints to try make it last ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Just hme from work .. shit week so just gonna chill and play sum fifa and maybe drop an aul domino later on ha ..... yea im nearly out of smoke meself waitin on the fairy ya know but prob wont be here till monday so il be havin a few prison joints to try make it last ha


how much you pay for the dominoes?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

well so far its been 9hrs an whilst i dont need a joint i am rather bored n quite fancy 1 lol, this sober shit is far too boring


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

To much man ha no they are defo worth it 10 each ... hav 2 left and thats more than enough


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> To much man ha no they are defo worth it 10 each ... hav 2 left and thats more than enough


ah ok so ya didnt order em yaself then lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ah ok so ya didnt order em yaself then lol


Nah man i aint got the fukin hang off that shit meself yet ... ha i really need to watch a utube video to get the suss


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man i aint got the fukin hang off that shit meself yet ... ha i really need to watch a utube video to get the suss


yeah i was gonna set up my own account with my harvest money but that all disappeared on bills n kids clothes ffs lol, gonna stash some money up n in 2-3 weeks set meself up an account


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i was gonna set up my own account with my harvest money but that all disappeared on bills n kids clothes ffs lol, gonna stash some money up n in 2-3 weeks set meself up an account


Yea man i really need to sort it out .... ahh i always hav great plans in me head but nva happens ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man i really need to sort it out .... ahh i always hav great plans in me head but nva happens ha


well ill let ya know when i set the account up, gonna be ordering 100 pills or so, some hash n some trips for a mate lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well ill let ya know when i set the account up, gonna be ordering 100 pills or so, some hash n some trips for a mate lol


Hmm sounds good man ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ah ok so ya didnt order em yaself then lol


must say pills on the street go for round a tenner in Ireland so he didn't do to bad for himself tbh especially since the quality is banging but the cunt does need to figure it our YOUTUBE U CUNY LOL


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Just coming up off a bit a Mandy only had .1 whoooo shits nice .....Yeh sae as soon as I've got my other 1.2 sorted u can have my 60x60.....chopped a bud off yesterday and hung it in the veg tent its stunk the room out lol proper stinky tackle


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah i was gonna set up my own account with my harvest money but that all disappeared on bills n kids clothes ffs lol, gonna stash some money up n in 2-3 weeks set meself up an account


Sae u don't need money to se up an account, just set one up before u get the doe to get the feel of it and have a gander

@irish, ffs man, what part of it can't u get the hang off???? I'm fuckin useless with computers but I got it no probs about 2-3 years ago. Tell me what's up and I'll try and help. You don't need to get the hang of pgp just yet, I haven't done it but I order away ffs, get ur finger out lad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I have just became the sudden owner of a large tropical fish aquarium, and I dont have a fucking clue about fish,
My mate that died last week had left them and his family were gonna flush em and sell the tank so I stepped in and took them so now need to figure out how to care for and clean all these fishy little fuckers, anyone got any experience on the subject?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well I have just became the sudden owner of a large tropical fish aquarium, and I dont have a fucking clue about fish,
> My mate that died last week had left them and his family were gonna flush em and sell the tank so I stepped in and took them so now need to figure out how to care for and clean all these fishy little fuckers, anyone got any experience on the subject?


Erm i have fish......?!?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Update:
day 1 tolerance break updat.......................oooh cheese joint


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your mate there Gaz must of missed that hope he had/has a good send off.....

Best bet is Google mate and what type of fish they are and stuff....my mates got one and he's always doing shit to it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Just done another .1 booooooom canna stop my shoulders from jigging lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Not sure what all the fish are but there is some Mollys, siamese fighting fish, some type of mini shark, algae eaters and a few more, 
Fuck ive only ever had goldfish that u just chuck in a bowl of cold water, never had to worry about filters, pumps, heaters etc for a fucking fish tank,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sorry to hear about your mate there Gaz must of missed that hope he had/has a good send off.....
> 
> Best bet is Google mate and what type of fish they are and stuff....my mates got one and he's always doing shit to it


Cheers man yeah he took his own life last saturday, funeral is nxt week cos had to wait for an autopsy and the September weekend holiday last week held it all up


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Shit thats sad man he must of been in a real dark place its crazy what people hide...

Just let the mini shark thing eat everything then just have a bigger mini shark to care for lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not sure what all the fish are but there is some Mollys, siamese fighting fish, some type of mini shark, algae eaters and a few more,
> Fuck ive only ever had goldfish that u just chuck in a bowl of cold water, never had to worry about filters, pumps, heaters etc for a fucking fish tank,




Yeah you wait until you see the "nutes" these buggers take an all lmao, n you think weed growers have problems lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not sure what all the fish are but there is some Mollys, siamese fighting fish, some type of mini shark, algae eaters and a few more,
> Fuck ive only ever had goldfish that u just chuck in a bowl of cold water, never had to worry about filters, pumps, heaters etc for a fucking fish tank,


Filters and pumps get cleaned weekly, change 1/3rd of their water every week and every 3 weeks make sure it is totally cleaned out n all the water changed, toys/fake plants/pirate ships etc all need scrubbing with a toothbrush weekly/fortnightly, also look into getting shit hoover for them if you havent already got one with the rest of the stuff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Filters and pumps get cleaned weekly, change 1/3rd of their water every week and every 3 weeks make sure it is totally cleaned out n all the water changed, toys/fake plants/pirate ships etc all need scrubbing with a toothbrush weekly/fortnightly, also look into getting s hit hoover for them if you havent already got one with the rest of the stuff


Yeah they came with a few bottles in that range u put up mate, the anti white spot, the aqua safe, and fresh start, 
I think I got a shit hoover as well, thats the thing like a syphon hose with a nozzle on the end aint it,
Got enough food to last em months,


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 3, 2014)

i love spacing out looking at my fish


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeh I've always wanted a big 6ft tank but lotta work involved and money....every time I go round me mates I sit there staring at his tank its bad as fuck I'm just a lazy cunt and be arsed with all the bother lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah they came with a few bottles in that range u put up mate, the anti white spot, the aqua safe, and fresh start,
> I think I got a shit hoover as well, thats the thing like a syphon hose with a nozzle on the end aint it,
> Got enough food to last em months,


yeah thats the one, other thing you will need is the material that goes in the filters, plenty of different places that sell em including fleabay lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 3, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> i love spacing out looking at my fish


Yeah we have only got a small one until i can afford something better an officially its my daughters fish but im the only cunt that ever looks after em lol, good to sit n watch with a smoke tho as you say


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Sae u don't need money to se up an account, just set one up before u get the doe to get the feel of it and have a gander
> 
> @irish, ffs man, what part of it can't u get the hang off???? I'm fuckin useless with computers but I got it no probs about 2-3 years ago. Tell me what's up and I'll try and help. You don't need to get the hang of pgp just yet, I haven't done it but I order away ffs, get ur finger out lad


u mad fucker lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 3, 2014)

The tank I got is a 3ft by 2ft one so not massive but big enough, there is 11 fish in it but im gonna add a few more to add some more colors lol
Heres a pic a few of the fish are hiding behind the decorations tho


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> i love spacing out looking at my fish


that does sound pretty cool.my missus wants those turtle yolks


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that does sound pretty cool.my missus wants those turtle yolks


Here man wen ur doin a money transfer for bitcoin in ireland do u need to have the payee on ur account


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Here man wen ur doin a money transfer for bitcoin in ireland do u need to have the payee on ur account


Yeah man, easy if u know ur info go Internet banking Bam n what I do is stick with the one guy so o don't have to keep adding people so them I can transfer n everything with my aib app


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man, easy if u know ur info go Internet banking Bam n what I do is stick with the one guy so o don't have to keep adding people so them I can transfer n everything with my aib app


It takes 5 days for them to register tho is that rite ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> It takes 5 days for them to register tho is that rite ??


I can register a new payee in a matter of minutes on mine, gives u the option to recieve a verification code by mail or txt, I'm an Irish bank


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2014)

oh shit rela man why don't u fukin chil out man with all this irish sectarianism lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I can register a new payee in a matter of minutes on mine, gives u the option to recieve a verification code by mail or txt, I'm an Irish bank


Fuk do i know thats wat the misses said


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh shit rela man why don't u fukin chil out man with all this irish sectarianism lol


Hey man messaged u on the other place earlier


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk do i know thats wat the misses said


Only tryin te help irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Only tryin te help irish


Just sayn man thats wat she told me .... i think il just go bank on monday and deposit money and go from there


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Just sayn man thats wat she told me .... i think il just go bank on monday and deposit money and go from there


U no where near that bitcoin machine?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

I can do all mine on my phone, same as relax only I'm a different bank than him so id say most do it, I'm boi


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I can do all mine on my phone, same as relax only I'm a different bank than him so id say most do it, I'm boi


So is she man ... i don the fck she talkin bout


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol, rely on women to do fuck all IMO


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ur prob rite but im not set up for mobile bankin so had to get her to try and she failed .... now shes goin bed cause she has work in morn ... hmmmm... dominoes are calling ha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuck it drop a domino n worry about it tomorrow


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck it drop a domino n worry about it tomorrow


Ohh thats the fckn plan ha ... just a quick kiss goodnite and im just gonna hav a quick j and il be in ha  ... shel be goin ta work in il still be boppin


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeh what he said ^^^^


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2014)

Lucky bastards, I've work in the morning


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm unemployed and out of smoke lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Lucky bastards, I've work in the morning


Il be thinkin of ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh what he said ^^^^


Yea wat he said ... pill dropped wait for fuk up to commence


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Then rolls Royce ain't bad either I mean I have had about .3 of M but this half a rolls has boosted tings right up tommy


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuck me i hope they survive this nasty high humidity.
Lemon Skunk
Chockolate Heaven
Goji og
White Widow
Critical+ 2
Carry on  lol im intruding like a motherfucker. But no green these last pages


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Then rolls Royce ain't bad either I mean I have had about .3 of M but this half a rolls has boosted tings right up tommy


Aww man wat the fck am i feelin tired ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nahh wait im startin ta feel shivers ohhh yyyaaa


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol you up now? These rolls are just as good as the domino man all in had to pay was the postage from Netherlands £3 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds good man is the other fckn place dwn ... i cant get in


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 3, 2014)

Just droppped the other bigger half ohhhhh fuck.....Yeh mam I can't get on either at the mo


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Load of balls .... yea im not gettin the same buzz as last week ... i feel fckn tired man ... fckd up


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

And every now and then i feel like bustn a few shapes


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Helllloooo


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 3, 2014)

Talkin 2 urself first sign of maddness answern yaself bak ... fukd up ... wer ylthe fcks ever1 gone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol u fucking mad cunts lolstory hydrogp, ain't seen u in a while.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2014)

shitty arse day, weather looks glum as fuck and her mug aint much better, que a few hundred quid spent and i'm sure she'll cheer right up. need a fleshlight, maybe one with a back passage too, these bitches aren't cheap i tell you


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2014)

buy her a load of new shit then buy her a few drinks n whack it up her bum and tell her she should count herself lucky to have such an attentive partner lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Nah, buy some champagne (and rohypnol) drink the champagne put the rohypnol in n BAM anal lol then flop out the shit stained willy, wipe it off her heavily sedated 4head shouting simba from the top of your voice...best lion king roleplay ever!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 4, 2014)

Alri lads heres a few pics of indoor and outdoor first 2 are indoor ....


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2014)

i don't know who to listen to so i'll take both bits of advice. but seriously lax, rohypnol?!?!? you must know what my date rape drug of choice is, rohypnol leaves them feeling they have been wronged whereas ghb makes them wake up with a smile!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just tell her it's a champagne hangover n if she sticks with you there will be plenty more to cum lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 4, 2014)

yyrying too use phone app LOL DIPPY ELLSY


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Haha, that's what u get for using a crappy HTC desire C n pics were taken at 12.52 lol..clean ur metadata next time..no get location info was stamped so ur fine


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, that's what u get for using a crappy HTC desire C n pics were taken at 12.52 lol..clean ur metadata next time..no get location info was stamped so ur fine


Aren't u a nosey fucker lol,,,, what u up to today relax, just finished work mesel, time for a shit and a j


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2014)

Was goina get some coins today, by fuck they've dropped a fair bit in price again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Lool, just looking out for em..us Irish are a caring bunch of lads. Erm isn't the idea to buy em when they're low lol one of the vendors was on about em dropping alright must be a ball ache..why don't u ask that vendor to sell u coins? fuck all mate in bed watching top gear #thuglife


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Was goina get some coins today, by fuck they've dropped a fair bit in price again


Yea man dropped about 100 euro in a week or so crazy


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lool, just looking out for em..us Irish are a caring bunch of lads. Erm isn't the idea to buy em when they're low lol one of the vendors was on about em dropping alright must be a ball ache..why don't u ask that vendor to sell u coins? fuck all mate in bed watching top gear #thuglife


In bed ye lazy cunt lol, aye the price of coins doesn't really effect is anyway, whatever I buy will be spent within the hour lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

In my defence the telly is at the end of the bed lol I've gotten up, wat up at 7 just got everything done n I'm totally sober so not pleased there but sure I'll soldier on


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2014)

cant beat cash in the post but im an ol cunt, fuk speculating on btc price atm lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I just flipped my shiz into flower 2day, the original psy and zlh are about a foot and a half tall now, the other cuts I took arent far off a foot, not expecting any monsters with these but will still do me nicely,


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cant beat cash in the post but im an ol cunt, fuk speculating on btc price atm lol


Id say ya cant ha ... did u get my message over other place man


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cant beat cash in the post but im an ol cunt, fuk speculating on btc price atm lol


Tell me this m8, wht size of buds u gettin on ur psycho compared to the lemon? My psycho buds don't look as big as usuall but the lemons are huge, thinkin maybe the thrips stressed it a bit or it's just the lemons so big it's making the psychosis look small lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2014)

that lemon is a gem big waxy dences as fuk nugs everywhere with a stone and a flav to kill for....ha ha that's the zlh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Old boy caught growing weed to pay for his funeral
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/grandad-70s-escapes-jail-after-4375919


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Zeddd?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2014)

Day 1 tolerance break upda........ooooh Lemon joint


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

Lol so much for being able to stop whenever u want lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol so much for being able to stop whenever u want lol


oh i can but just dont see why i should when ppl keep giving me free bits of weed lol if it werent free i wouldnt be smoking it right now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Zlh, psycho and a groups shot inside the tent


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 4, 2014)

The psycho cut I thought was fucked is now pulling back slowly, pic 1
Zlh cut pic 2
A smaller zlh cut pic 3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 4, 2014)

I've just chopped one of my exo the one that was in coco it must be 2 weeks ahead of the rest so thought fuck it your coming down ay least in a week I won't have to buy smoke naaaaa mean


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 4, 2014)

3 ounce 5 gramme of day 48 psy,LLOLL

and lads tbh its orite, like better than most the shit round here anyways, fruity and good bd formation and desnity

madness.
the rest doing really nice, my numbers are now 4 biggest under 1k and3 smallest under 400, fuking zlh is nr 5.5ft alone shes a beast, the blupit is like a good 4.5 ft too, the cfrtical+ are gunna be fast finishers lik i reckon 7-8 week, but il keep a eye. but ther mashoosive too


new ps4 be here this week too.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 4, 2014)

3 1/2 off a 48 dayer ain't bad..u smoking the mites? I rekon I got another 3 weeks left then I'll done em all they wanna fuckin hurry up


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 4, 2014)

Get any games with the new ps ice .... fukin about 5 and 8 wks for my grows ta be finish hopefully in time for crimbo


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 4, 2014)

this place really is dead lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Gimme likkle room gimme likkle room....how I feel at times lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Just chuffin on a bit of early damp exo and shits on anything round here at the mo.....such lovely flavours coming out.....Yeh its all about organics I swear man this tastses fuckin bostin really sweet


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

Morning all

I want one of these lol



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=362337277276531


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 5, 2014)

i made a forum for us all ages ago, but you stick to what u know innit,lol


anyone selling a psp vita?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i made a forum for us all ages ago, but you stick to what u know innit,lol
> 
> 
> anyone selling a psp vita?


lol half laziness and half i cant get TOR to work properly on my PC otherwise i might have popped across lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuck agora


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just got fed up with the long shifts mate was a cunt doing 13hrs a day 5 or 6 days a week, it just reminded me why I got out of chefing a cpl yrs ago, ,


We have all been there mate lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

Gringo is coming back to mine on monday ready for cuts to be taken n found someone to trade me a Blueberry cut for a Gringo cut so all good, now just gotta get a small veg tent on the go as these Exo are gna need to be flipped to flower in the next week or 3


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Well me mates just split with his slag.of a new mrs just got aflat for him and hher using all his wages up to lol after her while she sits on her arse all day making profiles on fuck sites!!!!!! So I'm going round with a pill and some MD see if I can cheer me main man up bless him.....she ain't even all that dodgy teeth the lot only good thing was her rack fuckin slag


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

take some local slut n a handful of pills round there to cheer the lad up lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeh I've told him to get an escort round there's a polish 19 yr old in our area 60 butty an hour fuck me I'd be all over it lolol....gonna take him doon tha toon next week maybe and get him some local slag to pummle


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I've told him to get an escort round there's a polish 19 yr old in our area 60 butty an hour fuck me I'd be all over it lolol....gonna take him doon tha toon next week maybe and get him some local slag to pummle


yeah head for the bigg market in toon an buy some lass a few WKD`s an ur done sorted lol

god i miss living in tha toon


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Take a g of proper with me I'll be reeling em in like its match day lolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Nah that's getting shared tonight I think mate between me and me mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Nah that's getting shared tonight I think mate between me and me mate


well buy some more then lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Haha Yeh I will do mate fo sho


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 5, 2014)

Fucking ISIS, pussy cowards !, come play me on MW2 , ile show u how to use a knife ! CUNTS !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Yo sae I've just ordered 25 of them purples....they're bangin man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 5, 2014)

Wheres all u bitches gone even lonerville on agora lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

wakey wakey lazy cunts lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2014)

pls I'm wakey bakey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 6, 2014)

im just waiting for missus to tae my eldest to school then my legs are up and my eyes are closed.

oooohhh yes,,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2014)

Ice, you see lucy yet? Dvd quality rips out but sadly the movie is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## ghb (Oct 6, 2014)

watched the new neeson one last night, a walk amongst the tombstones or something, he should have done a heath ledger after taken, cunt aint made a watchable film since.

seen the trailer for taken 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2014)

That guy must have horrible luck..3 fucking times lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm bushy eyed and raring to go. Got to get down the library in a bit and start putting together a presentation. Fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2014)

Why don't u get urself some adderall or ritalin? You'll be constantly on the ball


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2014)

well starting a new thread for my perpetual yous are more then welcome to help me make it better 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/8x4-x-2-600w-perpetual.847045/#post-10948719


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

@shawny email


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 6, 2014)

Afternoon lads,
Just home from a funeral, was the first time ive been to a burial, all my family that have died were cremated,
Gonna spend the rest of the day getting fucked up now


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads,
> Just home from a funeral, was the first time ive been to a burial, all my family that have died were cremated,
> Gonna spend the rest of the day getting fucked up now


Yeah burials always hit ppl harder it seems, only burial ive ever been to was my mums unfortunately, not pleasant!

go get fucked up mate n hope ya dont feel as bad the morrow 

Also mate, not everyone truly gets this but if they do it seems to help in some way so hopefully will help ya out on some level y`know







Death is nothing at all

I have only slipped away into the next room

I am I and you are you

Whatever we were to each other

That we are still

Call me by my old familiar name

Speak to me in the easy way you always used

Put no difference into your tone

Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow

Laugh as we always laughed

At the little jokes we always enjoyed together

Play, smile, think of me, pray for me

Let my name be ever the household word that it always was

Let it be spoken without effort

Without the ghost of a shadow in it

Life means all that it ever meant

It is the same as it ever was

There is absolute unbroken continuity

What is death but a negligible accident?

Why should I be out of mind

Because I am out of sight?

I am waiting for you for an interval

Somewhere very near

Just around the corner

All is well.

Nothing is past; nothing is lost

One brief moment and all will be as it was before 

How we shall laugh at the trouble of parting when we meet again!



Canon Henry Scott-Holland, 1847-1918, Canon of St Paul's Cathedral


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeh get fucked up Gaz


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2014)

fuk that rotting in the ground im gunna get burnt, up in fukin smoke and stone anyone who breathes me in, selfish getting buried as ya loved ones cant do aline of ya ashes with some c, but seriously gaz you know u have to get drunk mate so enjoy ya memories of ya man and see him off good mate, peace


----------



## ghb (Oct 6, 2014)

throw me in the ganjes, i won't care much.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2014)

someone shud go and plant some weed outside that cop shop which killed kode while im on the subject


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2014)

ude pollute it G u gotta be puuure to rot in there lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

shawny email(again) lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> shawny email(again) lol


and again.....lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> and again.....lol


aaaaaaaand again lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

anyone need a driving licence? lmao

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16996938


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning poos b4 coffee are a true challenge.... That's was so fucking insightful it should of been in a fortune cookie


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning all

@ReLaX just get a twig n poke it, should sort it lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning all
> 
> @ReLaX just get a twig n poke it, should sort it lol


I usually just use the bottom of my toothbrush just for handiness in the bathroom ha  mornin lads .... time to try this psyco out


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

2nd day no weed, very vey bored now lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

apparently the price of bitcoins has dropped majorly if anyone needs to buy any atm

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/06/bitcoin-collapses_n_5939482.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 2nd day no weed, very vey bored now lol


Know how ya feel m8, 2day is my 1st day with none and no cash to buy any,


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah burials always hit ppl harder it seems, only burial ive ever been to was my mums unfortunately, not pleasant!
> 
> go get fucked up mate n hope ya dont feel as bad the morrow
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Know how ya feel m8, 2day is my 1st day with none and no cash to buy any,


dont bother me too much as my tolerance had built up n nothing was getting me stoned so will be good to have a few days off of it before my hash arrives at the weekend lol, plus cant really afford to be buying weed in with xmas looming lol

you got an xmas crop on the go mate? only a week n ill have to flip mine to flower or they wont be ready for xmas lol

off to go get the gringo n bring her home in an hour or so


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

woop woop, not long n ill be a Jaffa lol, just booked the appointment lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2014)

Congratulations! Rimmer


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 7, 2014)

happening lads,iv only got dippy on go in a mates, no new clone onlys kicking around or any names of what everyones growing


----------



## ghb (Oct 7, 2014)

dr, read the post 3 above yours.

the gringo is a clone only from the south east, and i'm ahead of you in the queue 

congrats on getting the appointment to finally have your balls snipped, funny how some people can't have them and some people don't want them lol. you will be sinsemilla sae, just like your weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> woop woop, not long n ill be a Jaffa lol, just booked the appointment lol


Lol I had that done a few years ago afte my youngest was born, thank fuck cos now the wife wants another baby but we cant lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> dont bother me too much as my tolerance had built up n nothing was getting me stoned so will be good to have a few days off of it before my hash arrives at the weekend lol, plus cant really afford to be buying weed in with xmas looming lol
> 
> you got an xmas crop on the go mate? only a week n ill have to flip mine to flower or they wont be ready for xmas lol
> 
> off to go get the gringo n bring her home in an hour or so


Yeah mate I got 2 psycho and 2 zlh just flipped em to flower on saturday, thats gonna be my xmas crop,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> happening lads,iv only got dippy on go in a mates, no new clone onlys kicking around or any names of what everyones growing


How u liking the dippy mate? Thats a while u had it now so it must be decent I suppose.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

fuck me that agora forum is hard work aint it ffs, managed to register but wont let me post anything


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 7, 2014)

You have to go to the newbie section and post 30 times just has to be a letter and then you'll be a full member and be able to post anywhere


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> You have to go to the newbie section and post 30 times just has to be a letter and then you'll be a full member and be able to post anywhere


yup tried that, tells me the captcha is wrong every time even though i know it correct, have tried upper n lower case and even refreshing the captchas


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmmmm I'll try and send Yoruba referral link see if that works that's if I can


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 7, 2014)

Hang on there isn't ant captchas for the forums just agora main site


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hang on there isn't ant captchas for the forums just agora main site


well i found the thread you lot are all in, then scrolled down the forum index to the newbie section n tried posting so i stayed on the same site


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol fuck knows mate.....u got an agora account?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

There is a captcha on the agora forum for ur 1st 10 posts then it stops, it should work sae just sometime the letters are hard to read and look like other letters so ur prob just making a spelling mistake with it,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

yes mate created an account n was logged in at the time


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> There is a captcha on the agora forum for ur 1st 10 posts then it stops, it should work sae just sometime the letters are hard to read and look like other letters so ur prob just making a spelling mistake with it,


well 3 different ppl including me have all tried n every time if fails for everyone


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 7, 2014)

if anyone is stoned n bored.......spacewalk at the space station in real time

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wish I had one of these right now


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wish I had one of these right now
> View attachment 3269239


Wish i had a joint let alone something like that. Got to take the paint brush to the grinder in search of some trichomes.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 7, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Wish i had a joint let alone something like that. Got to take the paint brush to the grinder in search of some trichomes.


Yeah thats what I mean mate id be happy with a single skinner right now im that desperate for a smoke, already scrapped my grinder clean tho, oh well shud have a little something arriving 2morro hopefully so will look 4ward to that


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah thats what I mean mate id be happy with a single skinner right now im that desperate for a smoke, already scrapped my grinder clean tho, oh well shud have a little something arriving 2morro hopefully so will look 4ward to that


Haha there is supposedly something on its way to me, but no word on postage and nothing in the mail box yet. Probably good that it hasnt arrived yet though, big important presentation to give tomorrow, and ive yet to rehearse a thing let alone even get a look at the rest of my teams work. Gotta keep a straight head. So naturally im necking lager. After years of drinking myself drunk then getting in the kitchen doing 14 to 16 straight every day, ive found that the notion of academic work while hungover just funny. Maybe this is how alcoholics are created, when the hangover no longer becomes an issue.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2014)

evning.
got sum wikid strains coming up along the lines of chem dog- hawaian haze,sour diesel sumore to but cannot remebr the name, err all from seed, think its time for sum viraity and bigger yeilds than the CO can give


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 7, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> evning.
> got sum wikid strains coming up along the lines of chem dog- hawaian haze,sour diesel sumore to but cannot remebr the name, err all from seed, think its time for sum viraity and bigger yeilds than the CO can give


Last i read, it was about time you got rid of your mite infestation. Then start worrying about new strains.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 7, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Last i read, it was about time you got rid of your mite infestation. Then start worrying about new strains.



gone history, sortd,

FUK UUUU!!

LAST I READ U WAS MOANING ABOT SUMTHING..........OH WAIT STILL ARE


fuk caps


ps4 be here tomoz gary, preper to be schooled son.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

morning all

shawny email


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning sae hows things .....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Morning sae hows things .....


not bad mate, very very bored tho as not had a smoke in 2-3 days, i forgot just how boring being sober is and how much i want to randomly rip off ppls faces for being complete fucking morons, least when ive had a smoke i just shrug it off n dont let it bother me lol

flipping the Exo to 12/12 before the weekend in readiness for crimbo bollocks and tomorrow am taking cuts from the Gringo so i can get them rooted n sent out

oh also cant seem to get Agora forum to let me post anything so cant even stalk you lot over there lol

how bout you mate you up to much?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not bad mate, very very bored tho as not had a smoke in 2-3 days, i forgot just how boring being sober is and how much i want to randomly rip off ppls faces for being complete fucking morons, least when ive had a smoke i just shrug it off n dont let it bother me lol
> 
> flipping the Exo to 12/12 before the weekend in readiness for crimbo bollocks and tomorrow am taking cuts from the Gringo so i can get them rooted n sent out
> 
> ...


Yea man i know that feelin wen ya hav no smoke and it fckn sucks alri..

I had the same problem just post in newb section 30 times i think and u hav to use thta capcha for ur first 5 posts i tink


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man i know that feelin wen ya hav no smoke and it fckn sucks alri..
> 
> I had the same problem just post in newb section 30 times i think and u hav to use thta capcha for ur first 5 posts i tink


yeah its the captcha thats the problem, wont accept it even though its correct, had 3 different ppl try so far n nada


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning all
Sitting watching for the postman this morning like a kid waiting for santa at xmas, thats how eager for a smoke I am.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah its the captcha thats the problem, wont accept it even though its correct, had 3 different ppl try so far n nada


Fck man i don know.... i had a few problems tryin to get it aswell but just tried a few different 1s


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/08/blood-moon-lunar-eclipse-live_n_5950348.html?1412756727


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

out of interest (aint for me btw) whats the rough price of coke on the DN`s? for both pubfood and proper proper


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well sitting smoking a nice hash joint now the fairy has been, no psycho today tho hopefully that arrives 2morro,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well sitting smoking a nice hash joint now the fairy has been, no psycho today tho hopefully that arrives 2morro,


somethings better than nothing eh?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> somethings better than nothing eh?


Your damn right there mate, feels amazing sinking into my couch with a nice J


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

3 Exo + 1 Psycho @ 7 weeks 12/12 under 600w.

 

 

    


Next round to go under 1200w.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 3 Exo + 1 Psycho @ 7 weeks 12/12 under 600w.
> 
> View attachment 3269608
> 
> ...


whatever happened to that trinacantol thing you were doing? an the edibles?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whatever happened to that trinacantol thing you were doing? an the edibles?


I need a Sonicator/Homogenizer to make either and they were around £800.

Now I've seen hand held units starting at £150 to £200-£300 it's on the cards.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I need a Sonicator/Homogenizer to make either and they were around £800.
> 
> Now I've seen hand held units starting at £150 to £200-£300 it's on the cards.


cool as got a mate with emphysema who has had to give up smoking weed so i thought id ask you n don about ya edible you were doing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> cool as got a mate with emphysema who has had to give up smoking weed so i thought id ask you n don about ya edible you were doing lol


Hard candies can still be made without one just not jellies and I want Haribo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Fudge with BHO is always a good one.


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

alright lads, just got back from the butcher, er i mean dentist. 2 hours 10 minutes to pull a tooth and he didn't even get the whole thing, so i'm waling round wil a hole in my face and shrapnel in my gum, feel fucking fantastic!.

lightweight cancelled all afternoon appointments and went home cause he was so exhausted from ragging my face to bits, give me a shot of lucozade afterwards, wtf is that about!?!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2014)

wahoo. Knocked the presentation out of the park, even if powerpoint did fuck up everything. Marker said it was the first presentation to ever answer the topic correctly, not bad for 3 days of preparation. Well chuffed. About time for a beer and a bath, followed by dinner out with the parents, lots of drinking to be done!


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

i do that these days too, the clone onlies can get a bit retarded at times and grow like fucking vines, need to be shown the right path from an early age. got a big cheese one that i am due to do some work on when i get a chance, about 2 weeks in and still only one bamboo holding it up


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i do that these days too, the clone onlies can get a bit retarded at times and grow like fucking vines, need to be shown the right path from an early age. got a big cheese one that i am due to do some work on when i get a chance, about 2 weeks in and still only one bamboo holding it up


yeah ive gotta get into my cupboard at some point n start staking as they are getting flipped to flower this week lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

don't be lazy now, those fuckers will flop right over in a day if you let them, main reason i hate the clone onlies. only have 2 cheese plants in the two crimbo crops, all haze n kush, i love the stems on the pit, they are like bamboo themselves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

There's only 1 bamboo holding the big girls up but I need to start stringing the side branches to the main stem as the weight of the buds are starting to weigh em down.

The next lot are getting stringed a couple of weeks into 12/12, gonna smash it under 1200w, I'm not having those flop and fuck up the cola's.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

nice swell there for 7 weeks there gonna pack it on now, u using canna mono you got nice N fade with a hint of cal burn so must be mixing ur own shiz no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nice swell there for 7 weeks there gonna pack it on now, u using canna mono you got nice N fade with a hint of cal burn so must be mixing ur own shiz no?


They've not N faded actually, they're really dark green, they're just starting to get some colour underneath up top, a touch of blue like my 14 weekers did.

The Cal burn is due to a deficiency when I was on holiday and a pal looked after them, not an over feed of Cal.

The very tip burn is a touch too much Potassium, they've been at maximum feed they can take for about 3 weeks and I've started to taper them off for hardening this week.

Yeah, been mixing my own shit for ages.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

the K tip is cool mate prob why u got such fat nugs at 7 weeks its givenme some ideas, thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

I did that last week swapping out (Canna Mono) Potassium solution for Potassium Sulphate salt.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did that last week swapping out (Canna Mono) Potassium solution for Potassium Sulphate salt.


I got a load of potassium bicarb and ascorbic acid so im gonna experiment with a bit of k pushing if I can get off the bottle lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 8, 2014)

mine hit week 5 on friday time to start the PK.
be glad to get sum seeded strains cracking, specially the deisel stuff, be ineteresting, my tent atm has soo many smells going on, all good man,

and i never knew u could overwater coco, seems that whats was p with my veggers.
fuksake
now juust having isssues reaching temp, 19.8on and 18.2 off LOL. so yeh, thinking of a oil radiator in the actual loft ratehr than in each tent>?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> mine hit week 5 on friday time to start the PK.
> be glad to get sum seeded strains cracking, specially the deisel stuff, be ineteresting, my tent atm has soo many smells going on, all good man,
> 
> and i never knew u could overwater coco, seems that whats was p with my veggers.
> ...


they don't really ned the P at such levels imo unless they jack h a towering sativa phenol, I rec pk is damage in many cases


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Week 5 they needed a Magnesium boost so I used Magnesium Sulphate salt instead of (Canna Mono) Magnesium solution as epsom is stronger than the solution so it gets the job done quick (those tiger stripes can spread fast, lol.) and I can bring a touch of Sulfur into the mix for mid flower at the same time.

Week 6 is P/K shot time so the Potassium solution got swapped for Potassium Sulphate salt, giving the short sharp K shot while maintaining the Sulfur supplimentation.

A powder salt ratio is harder to measure than solution, 0.25 EC of the 1.0 EC final feed solution was Potassium Sulphate.
Hence the little tip burn but it wasn't a bad guess I'd say.

I'm watering now and the Potassium solution will come back in as normal, slightly lower EC all round.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

btw ice go to pharmacist an get some 9 percent Hydrogen Peroxide and add a cap full for every 10 litres and shhhhh trade secret lol ie no more overwatering probs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

IC3 your plants have never seen over watered mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah too much Phosphorus is a killer, I use very little.

A slight increase mid flower to give strength to the branches and back down.

Too much and you'll be watching your PH fuck up beyond belief and yellow early leaf drop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

I've found too much P in flower kills off trich production as well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 8, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 your plants have never seen over watered mate.



they wer man, i fed em daily and they looked FUCKED, let em dry and they looked stunning, like overnight, or maybe the stress of the vitality wore of on each pant at same time? who knows, but i swapped sum for sum fem seedlings, buzzin, some tastey treats.

and i would wait till week 6 for pk...............(on a 11-12 week strain) forme on a 10 weeker as week 6-7t pk then wat 7-9 ripen and 9-9.5 flush and 9.5.-10 water and then do the do? i like to get a week of wate rin between pk and the ripen


and no yman, still dint ph and ther fine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Ripen from week 7 on a 10 weeker and no feed for the rest? 

Whatever floats your boat but I like fat frost myself, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Might be able to come through on Saturday with that fan if you're going to be in IC3?

The missus has got some work over there so I can get a lift.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 8, 2014)

No fucker on here gonna be in or around blackpool nxt week? Will prob need some smoke while im down there, and if any of the regulars fancy a pint let me know,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

Ooooh!

Ice cold bottle of Cobra sat all back o' the fridge.

Do nicely.


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 8, 2014)

G'damn rains gotta stop soon or the haze is toast.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 8, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> G'damn rains gotta stop soon or the haze is toast.


And u are?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> G'damn rains gotta stop soon or the haze is toast.


irie man hows it growin bread?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> G'damn rains gotta stop soon or the haze is toast.


Haze outside in the UK?

Have a word.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

nah its a joke lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

there are some right strange accounts on here these days. looking at his posts he seems a yank but his location says london.

not another of your multiple personalities then?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2014)

do you mean different persona? so hard to understand you g tho I try lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

understand this, stop smoking crack on a dayleeeeeeee


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 8, 2014)

Stella stella steall stella and oh hell, let's have another stella


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2014)

right on, now to give the misses some tough love, and i mean TOUGH


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 8, 2014)

Red stripe for me coke and early exo fucked time for a nice coke wank I think xnxx here I cum lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Stella stella steall stella and oh hell, let's have another stella


do you have the required partner present for beating later? nothing worse than having to travel lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2014)

@shawny shout me on here or email when ur up n about please


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mornin lads


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 9, 2014)

How's things lads ? Just been sorting out the room, I currently have 3 exo 1phsyco & 3 power Africa in the flower room . As stated im sick of the cheese bending like a bitch ! Soo I'm leaving the exo for a bit I will still hold the phsyco .

Latest seed purchase. Going to try a sog in my 3x3 tent .

How are you all ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads


Morning, you ok?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> do you have the required partner present for beating later? nothing worse than having to travel lol


Just myself  cheapest thing in the little tesco. When I've cash there is an indian run londis opposite that have every type of beer under the sun available per can or bottle for about a quid each.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Just myself  cheapest thing in the little tesco. When I've cash there is an indian run londis opposite that have every type of beer under the sun available per can or bottle for about a quid each.


How on earth can you drink stella 1) at all, its shit, 2) without having a partner present for beating later?? you will start giving stella drinkers a bad name with your lackadaisical attitude lmao


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 9, 2014)

All good sae thanks mate , nothing changes around here lolol, have you finished the gringo yet sae ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Morning, you ok?


Ahh been better but ive also been worse so guess im not to bad ha


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

haven't eaten for 2 days and have had about 10 hours sleep this week, i feel like fucking death. tried to pick up a roll of lead before and was seeing stars. look after your teeth people


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> How on earth can you drink stella 1) at all, its shit, 2) without having a partner present for beating later?? you will start giving stella drinkers a bad name with your lackadaisical attitude lmao


Haha. I drank stella for years, was cheap and wasn't as bad as some the alternatives (i come from a place where the selection was kinda stella, fosters, carling, scrumpy jack, or strongbow. But i stopped drinking it for years once they brought in the buillshit tax changes meaning all these lagers dropped to 4.8%. 4.8% can go fuck itself. And gotta be married first, it's not called partner beater, it's called wife beater


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170811290657?


just ordered this, bargain


recuded inlet on smaller flower ten from 6 to 4" to bring temps up, if not i ordered a greenhouse tube heater with that thermastat on.
cant win, insummer its too hot in winnter too cold, suppose if i get it dealt with then its done/


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2014)

That fairy is one sexy little hussy! Bit of exo x dt (if i ever worked with it, i've decided i want to call it GDO - Grand day out ) and some water hash of an unknown strain.


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

not a bad fairy at all....
grand day out! shouldn't it be grand night in? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

The water hash is mix of Exo x DT and straight Exo.

There were 3 different pheno's of Exo x DT.

In a pipe it's the perfect tool for wake n' bake, quite sharp actually.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

And that bud should smell of bubblegum when broken/ground up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 9, 2014)

U lucky fucker ttt, ive had another day waiting on the postie only for the cunt to walk right past, back to another night of no smoke, at least I got a cpl beers left


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2014)

Been a while since i had anything like this. Just put a very small pinch of the hash in a ciggie about an hour ago. Still buzzing like a bee.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol, don't waste in a joint lad.

Bust out the Volcano!


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 9, 2014)

You guys must not know how to grow for shit. I should have known a "UK Growers" thread was bollocks. First, you buy the seed, then you germ the seed, then you plant the seed (in early March..INDOOR...in a 5 gallon pot...then after all your other "shit" is done and the season is late..but not too late..you put her in the ground...and there ya go..Haze..now, if I get another two weeks without frost, she's gold..literally. So, take your little boy attitude to the Pub and leave us serious growers to the thread....fuckheads.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, don't waste in a joint lad.
> 
> Bust out the Volcano!


One day. So long as i'm a cigarette smoker, i'll smoke joints, nothing beats em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> You guys must not know how to grow for shit. I should have known a "UK Growers" thread was bollocks. First, you buy the seed, then you germ the seed, then you plant the seed (in early March..INDOOR...in a 5 gallon pot...then after all your other "shit" is done and the season is late..but not too late..you put her in the ground...and there ya go..Haze..now, if I get another two weeks without frost, she's gold..literally. So, take your little boy attitude to the Pub and leave us serious growers to the thread....fuckheads.



And who the fuck are you talking to?


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 9, 2014)

Nothing like low life internet tough guys to piss off a day. I came here in good spirits and get shit. Well fuck you too....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol, hark at this guy mumbling on to himself lads.


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, hark at this guy mumbling on to himself lads.


Nah, I'm mumbling pretty much at you slackjaw....


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Oct 9, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, hark at this guy mumbling on to himself lads.


Piss off and go back to sleep...slacker. I got money to be made.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> Nah, I'm mumbling pretty much at you slackjaw....


So then address me directly when strolling into the thread rather than assuming I've put my brain into fucking stasis until you come along again.

Shit, I've slept since then and you're not that important.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the double quote comeback, sign of a hindsight bitch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

SocialistSeeds said:


> I got money to be made.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Says it all really.


----------



## ghb (Oct 9, 2014)

the adidas "kicks" won for me, first prize racial slur zeddd!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2014)

So about this then Zeddd.....

*Ebola outbreak simulations to be tested in UK hospitals*

War game-style simulations to test Britain’s ability to cope with an outbreak of Ebola will be staged this weekend in hospitals in the north and south of England.

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/ebola-outbreak-simulations-to-be-tested-in-uk-hospitals/ar-BB8jK28


Sketchy no?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 9, 2014)

hmid air i.e air with moisture is heavier than like dry air yes? thinking with this rk probem maybe put a small extractor at bottom of tent on constant like as not to fuk with temps but enough to bring RH down? hmm


yes very setchy, like they know its gunna happen but coz our counrtys run by the pharma companys they want it to happen


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So about this then Zeddd.....
> 
> *Ebola outbreak simulations to be tested in UK hospitals*
> 
> ...


Yeah its the "mind game ebola" that's rolling out shows across the country including Saturday matinees lol, truth is there are only 4 level 4 biological diseases beds in the uk all at the royal free hozzi so all these drills are to spread panic and get peeps wanting the govnt to save them with a vaccine.There are no deaths from classic ebola which causes internal and external bleeding and pustular blisters and black limbs so something is very fishy, I have no doubt there is something actually causing this but classic ebola doesn't behave in this way so we got some kind of made in a lab variant. They want it here to imposes martial law or newspeak equivalent and probably save the day with a new vaccine which fuks and prob nano chips u imo so all in all very sketchy, then u got the ziopress talking about suicide ebola bombers detonating in 5th ave then we know its a psyop for sure


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

Not long till it spreads all ower


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 10, 2014)

Would you take the vaccine ? I think this ebola shit is about to take hold in a devastating way .


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

Its nasty shit like, I would be in the Que for the vaccination


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2014)

*'Air' plastic and mushroom cushions - Dell packages the future*..........

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29543834


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2014)

No, I'm happy to take the 50/50 chance of survival and build up my natural immune system response.
A strong Natural immune system is exactly why the vaccine is useless on Africans.

Vaccines don't work anyway, they actually make you more susceptibal to the target virus afterwards, it's out there and proven.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2014)

vaccines are bad science and I wouldn't take any of give any to my family, used to study biotech nearly 30 years ago and was shocked at how toxic and useless they were but that's a longer story, so no fukin way would I put ebola vax in my arm, but I fear this will be mandatory at some point


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2014)

Bill Gates has managed to kill over 47.000 kids in India with his Polio vaccine and he's publicly spoken about vaccines and population control at TED 2010.

Anybody waking up yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Bill cunt gates is a twat it wouldn't surprise me if the Ebola virus was in a few of those vaccines sent over??? That's my thoughts anyway 


This morning my letterbox was raining with purple skittles whoooo who wants some?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2014)

What ya got Shawney?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 10, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Bill cunt gates is a twat it wouldn't surprise me if the Ebola virus was in a few of those vaccines sent over??? That's my thoughts anyway
> 
> 
> This morning my letterbox was raining with purple skittles whoooo who wants some?


Lucky fucker, once again the postman walked past mine this morning, looks like ive got another fairy MIA


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2014)

what you waiting on mate?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2014)

lucky you im on the polin /rocky lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 10, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> lucky you im on the polin /rocky lol


Ive went all week with no smoke except a little bit of charras hash I got sent but that only lasted a day lol,


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2014)

hard times aye bro lol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

Just added 2 to my flower tent a dog and bubblegum both mainlined 1 for 6 and 1 for 8 here's a couple 

 

And the 2 that's been in bout 4 weeks since start harvesting the dog


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 10, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Just added 2 to my flower tent a dog and bubblegum both mainlined 1 for 6 and 1 for 8 here's a couple View attachment 3271053
> 
> View attachment 3271054
> 
> ...


Very small plants for such a big space mate, u should grow them bigger or put more in your tent, still looks healthy enough just a waste not to use all ur space


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

I have these 15 to squeeze in aswell m8 just need to pot them up again till end of month and hoy in for xmas


----------



## budolskie (Oct 10, 2014)

Forgot the pic haha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeh Gaz you don't want anymore going missin do ya 
Fuck that.....Yeh its mad what beatings these plants can take within the first say 12 hour you could see she was happy lol....


Lookin good budolski


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Yo zedd day want any pills lol get your old ass up raving show the youngens how its done? Hahaha .....I'd give me dad one but 2 pints he's fucked and all over the dance floor god knows what one of these would do to him hahahaha


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

spike him for a laugh, that would make comedy gold if you could get footage of the old man busting shapes


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh and best coke I've had so far off the DN is of Pana fo sho mofo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Hahaha me ode man is the shape maker lol hrs known for it bless him.....I'd be scared of giving him a heart attack or something tho fuck that lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

he'll be alright off a half lol, would he forgive you though if he found out?

what weed you on shawny? havent been able to smoke with me face being in this state so made some cakes before, thomas the tank engine fairy cakes  chooo choooooooo

gonna shove em down me throat and hope they get me fucked up, coming off the codiene tomorrow not looking forward to it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2014)

AFTERNOON ALL, bloody caps


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

planning a blowout sae? 20 disco biscuits is a hell of a party man, celebrating the fact you are gonna have grapefruit sized bollocks in the years to come?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

[QUOTE "ghb, post: 10959652, member: 256466"]he'll be alright off a half lol, would he forgive you though if he found out?

what weed you on shawny? havent been able to smoke with me face being in this state so made some cakes before, thomas the tank engine fairy cakes  chooo choooooooo

gonna shove em down me throat and hope they get me fucked up, coming off the codiene tomorrow not looking forward to it.[/QUOTE]

Lol i wouldnt dare would be funny to see tho.....im just smoking on a bit of early exo rest if crop shoukd be done in 3 weeks soil is slooow...going back to coco mixed with bloodmeal And a bit of other shit.....what was u on codine for? Not gonna be nice coming off them man ..,..yeh slam them cakes down yer and see ifthey do the trick mate 
Lol i


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh emailed u earlier sae


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> planning a blowout sae? 20 disco biscuits is a hell of a party man, celebrating the fact you are gonna have grapefruit sized bollocks in the years to come?


nah some are for a mate, his having a big party with loads of sluts lol and im having some for me n a few friends to stash in the cupboard til xmas


----------



## ghb (Oct 10, 2014)

can i come lol, sounds just my heavy.

cakes where weak tbh shawny. never fucked me up but did give me a nice bit or relief and i'm ready for bed so they did a job atleast, dentist did a number on me, feel like i've got a broken jaw, was stopping me eating and sleeping so was battering painkillers can't even smoke


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 10, 2014)

Well if gets you to sleep that's good enough ay?......I got some tramadol and diazepam that could help you with both problems there


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks but no thanks mate, need to man up, gotta see this butchering cunt again monday but don't think he'll be able to do much, can't open my jaw wide enough to even put 2 fingers in there.

one of the roofers offered me tramadol for the pain the other day. i was like; "no ta mate, aren't they supposed to knock you out or make you groggy?", he replied " i dunno, all my lads take them and just get on the roof and crack on all day, no aches or pains" i had to laugh. some people are like machines though, i'm a bit sensitive to all the pharma drugs tbh, this codeine has been replacing the pain in my face and jaw with headaches and i aint shit for 5 days 

the cakes where alright, not the best for pain but they took my mind off it a bit, got my last few pills left and i don't wanna be getting anything else. some of dons hash caps would be nice, he's gone all quiet on here lately though, think he is moving hoose or summit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2014)

stop being a pussy ghb, u sleeping? want sum zoppies?GOT MILK? LMFAO AHAHA

DUNNO WHAT BROUGHT THAT ON

fuuuuuking caps.


@Garybhoy11 wants to land mate thats special delivery,cunts, if it goes, ur postans a teef


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks for the concern ice, but whatever you are on, i want none!!. 

tried to see how long i can last but giving in to the painkillers again now. gonna be fun entertaining her later, not even in the mood for me hole, thats how i know it's bad


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

morning all


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

morning lad, up to much today?

she's saying she is not feeling too good so could be off the hook cause can i fuck be arsed.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

Morning lads,
finally woke up to a fairy arriving today, having a nice Jacks wake and bake J now. Fucking bliss after a full week of no weed,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> morning lad, up to much today?
> 
> she's saying she is not feeling too good so could be off the hook cause can i fuck be arsed.


nah skint n bored lol, smoked that hash i got sent n taken some of the MD, cant say im impressed by either unfortunately, hopefully the pills will be a bit better when they arrive, got to pot up the 9 Exo today into 11L`s an flip em to flower otherwise i wont get one in before crimbo

how bout you you got much planned for the day?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 11, 2014)

am smoking the last my cream the day. got bit wax and grinders brimming with crystal but will be sick tomorrow buying shit from round the doors,,,, thats why i try tell myself am not gona pay these prices for damp grass and cut down to 3 bongs for a 10a a day haha


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

going to see her later, she don't feel too good, that time of the month and shit so she gonna do me tea and a quiet night in, couldnt ask for much more to be honest.

9 exo in 11l pots, what light? should be a good harvest though with those numbers


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> going to see her later, she don't feel too good, that time of the month and shit so she gonna do me tea and a quiet night in, couldnt ask for much more to be honest.
> 
> 9 exo in 11l pots, what light? should be a good harvest though with those numbers


Under a 600 mate, tried 9 with no veg last time, doing 9 with a month veg this time, then next crop im gonna do 4 big ones with a 6-8 week veg and compare the yields between the 3 different way n see what works out best for me

guessing ya dont live with her then? you semi-single ones have all the luck lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

i see her once a week, twice if she is lucky lol. she owns her own house and is at that age where she wants commitment and to settle down, something about trees and barking comes to mind


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> thanks for the concern ice, but whatever you are on, i want none!!.


ther just sleeping tablets u fuktard


and as much as it pains me o say it, i listed to sum advice of yman and its actually working out....whod have known the lads got knowledge!!! not all just smoke and fancy comments.,,

anways week 5--ZLH-critical+- lsd-bluepit- thc bomb .

sorry bowt the bad pics my lights are o during the day so il get sum good shots tonight


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Gsc!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

some nice leaves you are growing there sunshine, where is the bud? did the caterpillars eat it all this year?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Gsc!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271632 View attachment 3271633 View attachment 3271634


no decent sized buds to show us then?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no decent sized buds to show us then?


Lol I just wanted to show you amatures that my outdoor is better and much higher quality then your indoor.. ..carry on you cunts!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol I just wanted to show you amatures that my outdoor is better and much higher quality then your indoor.. ..carry on you cunts!!


well all you have shown us is that you can grow popcorn lmao........even finshaggy can manage that ffs lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> some nice leaves you are growing there sunshine, where is the bud? did the caterpillars eat it all this year?


U cut off your leaves completely before you dry?? Smh I can show you the way bro....u don't have to grow mid grade..sunshine can show all you cunts how to grow some fire...indoor or out ...pm me when you guys are ready to be led in the right direction! !


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well all you have shown us is that you can grow popcorn lmao........even finshaggy can manage that ffs lol


Girlscout cookies grows dense rock hard shit nugs.below average yield very potent tho!! those popcorns you speak about weigh 10gs a piece... doubt anything you grow weighs ten grams wet let alone dry!! All talk and no pics in here.. it's sad actually nothing but faggets that get butthurt and run to the mods!! Bunch a pedos if you ask me.. The lot of ya!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Girlscout cookies grows dense rock hard shot nugs.!


unless ur growing it of course, as we ALLL know GAYS cant grow shit part from bacterial spores from them ther gay sex diseases


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

what was the advice yorkie give you anyway ice? share with us.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2014)

Since when did a bruv from the ghetto know anything about good weed? Stick to what you know and get out shottin those yellow tops cuz.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> unless ur growing it of course, as we ALLL know GAYS cant grow shit part from bacterial spores from them ther gay sex diseases


Your the biggest pedo of all..do you have any kids because u shouldn't be allowed to seems like you would touch them inappropriately. .especially if you had a son idk u just seem like that type of homosexual predator! !


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

yeah but he doesn't get fucked in the ass so it doesn't count


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm out guys good luck with your small indoor yields that produce mediocre buds!! With that light bill I doubt u fucks make any money!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

I'll be back try not to alert the authorities while I'm gone.. I know how much UK guys like to snitch!!peace...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm out guys good luck with your small indoor yields that produce mediocre buds!! With that light bill I doubt u fucks make any money!!


We are not all broke ass homies from the hood. Some of us don't actually need to make money


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Girlscout cookies grows dense rock hard shit nugs.below average yield very potent tho!! those popcorns you speak about weigh 10gs a piece... doubt anything you grow weighs ten grams wet let alone dry!! All talk and no pics in here.. it's sad actually nothing but faggets that get butthurt and run to the mods!! Bunch a pedos if you ask me.. The lot of ya!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

hahaha you actually got a laugh out of me there sunshine, thought you were fucking off though, you are more like herpes than a cold eh?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Girlscout cookies grows dense rock hard shit nugs.below average yield very potent tho!! those popcorns you speak about weigh 10gs a piece... doubt anything you grow weighs ten grams wet let alone dry!! All talk and no pics in here.. it's sad actually nothing but faggets that get butthurt and run to the mods!! Bunch a pedos if you ask me.. The lot of ya!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol I just wanted to show you amatures that my outdoor is better and much higher quality then your indoor.. ..carry on you cunts!!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Everybody needs to make money!! Get a job you lazy fuck.. I bet your wife supports you !!
> 
> I like you to be honest I want to be inside of you..


Your assertion was that people are not making money off their plants. That has nothing to do with actually having money.

Come back when you're not quite this retarded. But of course you think that. You probably sit around on a street corner dreaming of the day you could afford a can of grape soda all for yourself.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Your assertion was that people are not making money off their plants. That has nothing to do with actually having money.
> 
> Come back when you're not quite this retarded. But of course you think that. You probably sit around on a street corner dreaming of the day you could afford a can of grape soda all for yourself.


Dude shut up.. u tried to burn me and u got burned back...get over it no one needs you to break it down!!


ghb said:


> hahaha you actually got a laugh out of me there sunshine, thought you were fucking off though, you are more like herpes than a cold eh?


I'm trying to but some of you fucks keep calling me back quote after quote can't get enough of the sunshine eh!! . I don't blame you, u son bitches are so boring when I'm here its fun and now there's actual marijuana pictures!you're welcome guys!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> There's nothing worse then someone who can't take a joke..your true color's are starting to show.. u should step away from the computer and compose yourself old man!! And your jokes suck u should be less involved in conversations!


Awwww, is someone getting moody because they're a broke ass dreg of society?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morningaaaaah, so im getting my car back in an hour new rims nitrogen filled tyres and 320 bhp in a hatchback, very fat exhaust note too ...nice


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

oh just randomly..............anyone have access to boxes? big lad down here getting desperate


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morningaaaaah, so im getting my car back in an hour new rims nitrogen filled tyres and 320 bhp in a hatchback, very fat exhaust note too ...nice


you gone n bought that new merc then or summat?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

not a merc mate and its a few years old cos I wanted that mark with that lump, its got a big induction kit and had the cat ripped out so its free flowing lovely feel to the drive all wheel swb so not a drifter, next things to get supercharger looking at rotorex to get it up to about 450 bhp


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not a merc mate and its a few years old cos I wanted that mark with that lump, its got a big induction kit and had the cat ripped out so its free flowing lovely feel to the drive all wheel swb so not a drifter, next things to get supercharger looking at rotorex to get it up to about 450 bhp


Wat age are u again man ha ... ya big kid


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

hey up sunshine how u doin mate those cookies look frosty izzat the forum cut or a seed version?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat age are u again man ha ... ya big kid


mate I looks around at my school mates and they all getting hip replacements lol im still tearing up the roads always have always will, getting a hyabusa next year for some real speed


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not a merc mate and its a few years old cos I wanted that mark with that lump, its got a big induction kit and had the cat ripped out so its free flowing lovely feel to the drive all wheel swb so not a drifter, next things to get supercharger looking at rotorex to get it up to about 450 bhp


I fancy a nice powerful estate for my next car, T5 / RS6/ Stagea etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate I looks around at my school mates and they all getting hip replacements lol im still tearing up the roads always have always will, getting a hyabusa next year for some real speed


i owned one for about a month, had to sell it or it was gonna kill me lol, bored out to 1578, lengthened single sided swinging arm, list as long as your arm of engine mods an if you so much as even looked at the throttle it would wheelie at the same time as burning out the rear tyre sideways at the same time as firing you towards the horizon at mental speeds, my mate i sold it to is over 25 stone n even he struggles to keep it in shape when accelerating its that powerful, been dynoed at over 300bhp

0-200mph-0 in 9secs


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> nothing but faggets that get butthurt and run to the mods!! Bunch a pedos if you ask me.


lol you're learning the lingo pretty fast i see


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate I looks around at my school mates and they all getting hip replacements lol im still tearing up the roads always have always will, getting a hyabusa next year for some real speed


I suppose man live life to its fullest good man zedd  ...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> i owned one for about a month, had to sell it or it was gonna kill me lol, bored out to 1578, lengthened single sided swinging arm, list as long as your arm of engine mods an if you so much as even looked at the throttle it would wheelie at the same time as burning out the rear tyre sideways at the same time as firing you towards the horizon at mental speeds, my mate i sold it to is over 25 stone n even he struggles to keep it in shape when accelerating its that powerful, been dynoed at over 300bhp
> 
> 0-200mph-0 in 9secs


that's some serious fukin bike mate power to weight ratio is off the charts..200ish kg bike with 300 bhp fuk me that's formula 1 ptwr, on my prev bike I only got 1500 miles out of a back tyre in the summer, that one would be gone every 5 rides lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I suppose man live life to its fullest good man zedd  ...


got lots of energy man run 2 businesses young family, I like boozing smoking fuking and motors alwys have done since I was 14


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that's some serious fukin bike mate power to weight ratio is off the charts..200ish kg bike with 300 bhp fuk me that's formula 1 ptwr, on my prev bike I only got 1500 miles out of a back tyre in the summer, that one would be gone every 5 rides lol


yup it was scary fucking thing, i like fast bikes but this thing was TOO fast for the road, funnies thing is was when i bought the bike, and when i sold it to my mate there was a turbo n NOS kits that came with the bike n everyone has been too scared to even get em out the box let alone attempt fitting em lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yup it was scary fucking thing, i like fast bikes but this thing was TOO fast for the road, funnies thing is was when i bought the bike, and when i sold it to my mate there was a turbo n NOS kits that came with the bike n everyone has been too scared to even get em out the box let alone attempt fitting em lol


Forgot to mention....engine was a HPE built lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Forgot to mention....engine was a HPE built lol


ha ha lolturbo to 400 nos to 550 ha ha u don't need it ffs lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha lolturbo to 400 nos to 550 ha ha u don't need it ffs lol


 lol thats why they are still sitting in the same box after 6 years lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3271639


I just came back to say hello gary!! I'm glad to see you took me off ignore and finally decided to face your fears!! U won't get much respect from me u being zeds bottom bitch and all!! I have it etched in my brain that zeds the leader and Garys his bitch and the leader of the rat pack... Imo zedd won't rat, gary already did!! It doesn't matter that he hates me ..a rat no matter who he rats on will always be untrustable!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol thats why they are still sitting in the same box after 6 years lol


mite have it off u then when I get it ha used to love burning lambos and Ferraris plenty round here but that would humiliate a veyron


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I just came back to say hello gary!! I'm glad to see you took me off ignore and finally decided to face your fears!! U won't get much respect from me u being zeds bottom bitch and all!! I have it etched in my brain that zeds the leader and Garys his bitch and the leader of the rat pack... Imo zedd won't rat, gary already did!! It doesn't matter that he hates me ..a rat no matter who he rats on will always be untrustable!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3271706


Are you the monkey or am I the monkey?? Where did the monkey come from? Why is it smoking? Am I over thinking this gary?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Forgot to mention....engine was a HPE built lol


whats that? ford??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you the monkey or am I the monkey?? Where did the monkey come from? Why is it smoking? Am I over thinking this gary?


I am me, you are you, the monkeys part is hes the one that gave u aids u jungle living monkey loving knuckle dragging tree swinger


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I am me, you are you, the monkeys part is hes the one that gave u aids u jungle living monkey loving knuckle dragging tree swinger


I found an old picture of your mum!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I found an old picture of your mom!!View attachment 3271708


I wish I came out of that bitches snatch, id be diving back in it, if that was an insult I'll take it as a compliment,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ur mum sent me ur 1st baby pic, who was a cute little monkey boy,


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

so it was a v6, hatchback 4wd and they don't make it any more. deduction leads me to believe you drive an r32 zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

ha ha not even warm mate nice car tho


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ur mum sent me ur 1st baby pic, who was a cute little monkey boy,
> View attachment 3271716


I don't have a mum.. I have a mom!! Wtf is a mum? Is that like a nun but sluttier?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't have a mum.. I have a mom!! Wtf is a mum? Is that like a nun but sluttier?


Yeah cos ur a monkey boy u got a "Mom" us real humans have a Mum, check the English dictionary u yank retard


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mite have it off u then when I get it ha used to love burning lambos and Ferraris plenty round here but that would humiliate a veyron


the box went along with the bike, its now sitting in the NEW owners garage in the same box lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> whats that? ford??


HPE= Harris Performance Engines,....these are the ppl you take ya motor to when you want BIG power and an ability to bounce off ya rev limiter all day without killing the engine lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> so it was a v6, hatchback 4wd and they don't make it any more. deduction leads me to believe you drive an r32 zeddd


r32 was a straight six 2.6 twin turbo (RB26DETT)

edit: Also the R32 is RWD


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Jesus sunshine being a real racist homosexual


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Aww I can't report sunshine for being a HOMO..PHOBIC


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Wait I can lol his post was already reported n deleted..good job chums


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

the fact he mentioned SWB leads me to either a range rover or something from the VAG group (VW/audi/seat/skoda etc)


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

I dont know much bout cars apart from how to drive em well, so could be way off cos I dont understand half the parts u talking about, but im gonna guess it something like a Focus RS or similar.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuck me its good to have a smoke again,
just need to source some in bpool nxt week


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

All I hear is vroooooom


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me I've no smoke Gary lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for reminding me I've no smoke Gary lol


I know how ya feel man its shit, I just went all week with no weed till today,
and today is exactly 1 week of flower so still at least another 8 or 9 week till I chop, do u not have a harvest coming up soon?


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 11, 2014)

Seems to be a drought at the moment guys, just got an 8th of Tangerine Dream though.... Thankfully I am 2 weeks away from a Harvest. 2 big bushy Humboldt Seed Organization - Green Crack plants.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> r32 was a straight six 2.6 twin turbo (RB26DETT)
> 
> edit: Also the R32 is RWD


maybe the original r32 was but i had a 2007/57 plate 3.2 v6 and it was awd, it came in a 2 or 4 door hence lwb or swb if not that then i give up lol had to get rid cause i got caught without the "correct" insurance lol 8 points and court costs, the lad i sold it to wrote it off in the snow


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> maybe the original r32 was but i had a 2007/57 plate 3.2 v6 and it was awd, it came in a 2 or 4 door hence lwb or swb if not that then i give up lol had to get rid cause i got caught without the "correct" insurance lol 8 points and court costs, the lad i sold it to wrote it off in the snow


yes the r32 has always been awd, the vr6 it replaced was an underpowered 2 w drive imo I owned one from new back in the day, r32 is a great engine but vastly underpowered for what it is, lovely to mod tho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

would love to eventually get my hands on a 4 l naturally aspirated v8 m3 and supercharge it last muscle car I owned was a v8 supercharged 5 litre which I modified the supercharger and got 580 bhp ....the school run was 20 kwid in 97 unleaded lol sold it cos it was simply draining all my cash ha ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Robbie keane hatrick after 17 mins ha come on Ireland


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Robbie keane hatrick after 17 mins ha come on Ireland


ffs we talking cars not fairys playing a kids game lol irish man


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Pffttt cars ive a van for work and that will do


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 11, 2014)

And I'm just sat here talking to myself wishing I could afford a car...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Pffttt cars ive a van for work and that will do


it will do well man for sure but lemme tell u high insurance has killed the fun for young drivers so a van is fast these days enjoy it man


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yes the r32 has always been awd, the vr6 it replaced was an underpowered 2 w drive imo I owned one from new back in the day, r32 is a great engine but vastly underpowered for what it is, lovely to mod tho



i liked how smooth and responsive it was, i never really hammered it and got some great mpg from it.

haven't owned a car for a few years now, i'm a white van man and proud, my favourite vehicle i have ever owned was a transit dropside pickup, i loved almost everything about it, was a pita to park and i got some funny looks from ppl thinking i was a gippo but i could care less. 

when i had fast cars i had lots of problems with people noticing how well this young lad was doing for himself, this city is a cesspool of jealousy and self entitlement. my current van cost me a grand and sounds like a fucking tractor but i really am getting to the point where if it gets me to where i want to be i'm happy.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

gazja420 said:


> And I'm just sat here talking to myself wishing I could afford a car...


only reason I can afford to live well is by selling weed that I grow, without that income is too unpredictable


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> maybe the original r32 was but i had a 2007/57 plate 3.2 v6 and it was awd, it came in a 2 or 4 door hence lwb or swb if not that then i give up lol had to get rid cause i got caught without the "correct" insurance lol 8 points and court costs, the lad i sold it to wrote it off in the snow


then you cant have had an R32 im afraid mate, R32`s stopped being made in the 90`s,

oh wait a minute...............you had one of the skyline sedans if it was an 07 V6 im guessing, one of these....


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> only reason I can afford to live well is by selling weed that I grow, without that income is too unpredictable


Yeah, why I've started mate but at the moment it just saves me money cus im not buying it. Need to up the scale of my op soon. All the money I get from full time work goes on rent and bills, its fuckin shit.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> then you cant have had an R32 im afraid mate, R32`s stopped being made in the 90`s,
> 
> oh wait a minute...............you had one of the skyline sedans if it was an 07 V6 im guessing, one of these....


u talkin guff mate r32 s were still being made in 2006


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

gazja420 said:


> Yeah, why I've started mate but at the moment it just saves me money cus im not buying it. Need to up the scale of my op soon. All the money I get from full time work goes on rent and bills, its fuckin shit.


whats your set up for growing and what u planning on growing?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it will do well man for sure but lemme tell u high insurance has killed the fun for young drivers so a van is fast these days enjoy it man


Well man free tax, free insurance and diesel paid for... wen i got the work van i lost intrest in cars ... was a lil boy racer back in the day.. used to go the uk all the time to get to get ur vti civics same as an sir from japan but unlimeted ... and we buyn them for about 1200 pounds bring em back here put irish plates on it sell for 4000 euro plus .... wish i cud still do that ... best car i prob had speedwise was either my st focus or accord sir ... but favourite car i had was a 1990 micra supert ha legend


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> then you cant have had an R32 im afraid mate, R32`s stopped being made in the 90`s,
> 
> oh wait a minute...............you had one of the skyline sedans if it was an 07 V6 im guessing, one of these....


the gtr is a fukin awesome car but this is a pos imo


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats your set up for growing and what u planning on growing?


I am currently growing two plants a time in a converted wardrobe I have, growing with 200w CFL light. I am getting really nice grade smoke from whatever I put in there, but space is limited and the most I can really yield is 4 ~ 5 ounce a time (as of yet). I have no rotation either, so perhaps I should convert a smaller wardrobe into a veg box. I rent, so hiding stuff from landlord is a priority at this point. 

I have a little grow journel from my current grow here: http://rollitup.org/Journal/gazja420.881573/


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u talkin guff mate r32 s were still being made in 2006


the R34 GTR was but not the R32, production of the R32 stopped back in 1994 (1988-1994)

R33 - 1993-1998
R34 - 1998-2002


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the gtr is a fukin awesome car but this is a pos imo


yup, if i remember rightly its a nissan laurel underneath that bodywork


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> the R34 GTR was but not the R32, production of the R32 stopped back in 1994 (1988-1994)
> 
> R33 - 1993-1998
> R34 - 1998-2002


no man ghb an me are talkin golf r32 mk5


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no man ghb an me are talkin golf r32 mk5


aaah ok lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

gtr^^^ that's a proper v6 imo lol


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm paranoid of getting busted, so starting off small and then building up once i get more confident.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gtr^^^ that's a proper v6 imo lol


nice but not my cup of tea, bit too new n techie for me lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

gazja420 said:


> I'm paranoid of getting busted, so starting off small and then building up once i get more confident.


*Please retain that confidence whilst we trace this message"


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Beast ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Beast ha


What's that Irish? Minds me of a wee nissan pulsar my m8 used to have, was a wee rocket. Looked like a wee shit one litre tho, used to catch loadsa folk by surprise lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I know how ya feel man its shit, I just went all week with no weed till today,
> and today is exactly 1 week of flower so still at least another 8 or 9 week till I chop, do u not have a harvest coming up soon?


bout 5weeks away lol I won a free 7grams from the other place so that should be landing next week.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> What's that Irish? Minds me of a wee nissan pulsar my m8 used to have, was a wee rocket. Looked like a wee shit one litre tho, used to catch loadsa folk by surprise lol


Its a nissan micra super t ... 1 litre super charged turbo ... ohh how many ppl wer raced for money and lost ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> bout 5weeks away lol I won a free 7grams from the other place so that should be landing next week.


How u win the 7gs relax? Nice one


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Its a nissan micra super t ... 1 litre super charged turbo ... ohh how many ppl wer raced for money and lost ha


Think the Micra and pulsar he had are pretty much the same. Boost gauges and stuff on the dash, fun wee cars they are


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> How u win the 7gs relax? Nice one


i guessed the right number lol free postage n all n the buds look insane from pics ppl posted..i LOVE DN


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i guessed the right number lol free postage n all n the buds look insane from pics ppl posted..i LOVE DN


Gotta love them raffles m8 lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Beast ha


Is that the twincharged 8-900cc one they did? if so they were surprisingly quick for less than a litre lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

It's a shame though the raffles are usually for a free ounce but this time the raffle was for a half n 2 qs but sure free smoke


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Think the Micra and pulsar he had are pretty much the same. Boost gauges and stuff on the dash, fun wee cars they are


Yea but i tink the pulsar was a 1.8 man but fun lil cars alrit


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yea i got a free gram of m that place is alot better than here


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

gazja420 said:


> I am currently growing two plants a time in a converted wardrobe I have, growing with 200w CFL light. I am getting really nice grade smoke from whatever I put in there, but space is limited and the most I can really yield is 4 ~ 5 ounce a time (as of yet). I have no rotation either, so perhaps I should convert a smaller wardrobe into a veg box. I rent, so hiding stuff from landlord is a priority at this point.
> 
> I have a little grow journel from my current grow here: http://rollitup.org/Journal/gazja420.881573/


good yield for the light


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

ha ha mrs left me all the ingredients to make a fish curry while she looks after all the family kids whilst some relies move .....ahahahahhaha been to chip shop and got 4 cod 2 large chips lool


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

well I crawled out of the pub and didn't fancy being ttt for the night fuk cookin for other people all the time


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea but i tink the pulsar was a 1.8 man but fun lil cars alrit


yup 1.8 turbo 4wd


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Ha im just in pub havin food and a pint missus gone to friends and im breakin out the mandy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm on the sofa watching shite on the computer.. #thuglife


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

im listening to a bit o digital remastered pink Floyd, wish you were here....ha ha old stoners spreading the love imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

lol im cooking soup n jonesing for a smoke lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Great now I've that song in my head lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Watched locke...fucking shute man n it got brilliant reviews..what a load of bollox


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Watched locke...fucking shute man n it got brilliant reviews..what a load of bollox


stopped watching all films years ago just looks like everyones lying and pretending lol but after enough psychedelic dreams this stuff eventually matters for some reason I cant remember lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

2 pics i just took of girls in green house dont know if they will last in this cold .. sorry pics aint great


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Great now I've that song in my head lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

im likin that mc stamina track sae put up


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Dubfx is pretty slick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone get a faithless vibe off that tune?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

I like this one until dubfx opens his mouth 3/4 thru lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 11, 2014)

Well half 7pm and I'm just waking and baking lolol glad I got a shit load of benzos to see me off lol....ghb tramadol is a pain killer mate if lu have 4 Yehyyou'll get a little floaty but 2 will help with any kind of pain mate serious painkillers them tramadol and if you cant sleep diazepam lol win win a


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 11, 2014)

random one i just got sent......


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 11, 2014)

Mate gave me this to try out and Yeh I see what u mean about flavour and vaping it was like having a spoon full of blueberry jam in my gob fucking delicious man.....just doesn't give u that hit that a spliff does....but taste fuck me didn't know weed could taste so goooood


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2014)

volcano digi is good


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I like this one until dubfx opens his mouth 3/4 thru lol


Yeah the chantings definitely the best part I love that shut in songs at the moment kinda psytrance throat singing Indian chanting stuff...great for a smoking session


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah the chantings definitely the best part I love that shut in songs at the moment kinda psytrance throat singing Indian chanting stuff...great for a smoking session



Fukn luv ta be on that roof now ha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah roofs are pretty cool


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah roofs are pretty cool


I tink u ment roofies are pretty cool lax ....


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2014)

Up shit hot with my last bud of dog, fuck nas what I gona be smoking later on probs nowt if all the same shite av seen the past few days.....

Couple size 14 women's coats 
And a large mans 
And a large gillet if anyone interested


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2014)

There the warmer if anyone wants a look at women coats please ask make sum good.xmas presents orders can be taken from blacks and cotswold


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

@bud, lmao, got any salmon ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2014)

This feels a little only fools n horses to me lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Feels a bit




to me lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 3272108
> 
> There the warmer if anyone wants a look at women coats please ask make sum good.xmas presents orders can be taken from blacks and cotswold


chavtastic mate u wont get cold sellin veg down the market with that badboy weatherbeater lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

I've just spent 10 minuits of mylife wasted ttryna upload a pic on to SHITTY SITE wouldn't surprise me if there's a mod there just denying it every time lol that's what I've got in my head anyway ......ROLLITUP SORT IT OUT!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I've just spent 10 minuits of mylife wasted ttryna upload a pic on to SHITTY SITE wouldn't surprise me if there's a mod there just denying it every time lol that's what I've got in my head anyway ......ROLLITUP SORT IT OUT!!!!


email it to me mate n ill chuck it up for ya

also if you remember what sunni said when all that shit kicked off you may be being "discouraged" lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

Its nothing just. Sick leaf wouldn't mind a few consultations like lol.... think I have phosphorus and zinc def on my young exo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

And after all that it finally works lmao......I think zinc and phosphorus???? Anyone add to that? Over waterd I know lol

All the new growth is yellow with burnt ends???? I'll grab a pic after me joint


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> And after all that it finally works lmao......I think zinc and phosphorus???? Anyone add to that? Over waterd I know lol
> 
> All the new growth is yellow with burnt ends???? I'll grab a pic after me joint


phos def, 3 across n 2 down from top left corner





Also looks like a touch of iron def as well(bottom row middle)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

Its mad 3 days ago they were lovely gave em a watering and they don't like it at all lol.....so I've raised em up and got a fanbblowing on em full knacker hope full dry em out then I can give em a remedy lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Its mad 3 days ago they were lovely gave em a watering and they don't like it at all lol.....so I've raised em up and got a fanbblowing on em full knacker hope full dry em out then I can give em a remedy lol


wat medium they in n what ya been feeding em?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd say these are the worst affected. But all the exo ain't far off in zoil lol the psy's are in a coco mix and I've just had go supercrop again and they're getting big I need a new tent lol......I rekon if I repot em into some nice 10 liters in my coco mix they'll pic up but I haven't the space to do it till I get a new tent.....it looks like over watering to me phosphorus and zinc lol what the fuck have I been doing to em? Lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

shawney ive said it b4 but ur zoil had too much ewc imo with respect, this causes O2 def and necrosis of leaf tips, fuk defs ffs look at the cunting colour of that leaf its beautiful where its not dead man imo


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

just seen the 2 nd photo confirms wat I said above


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeh well I'll get em potted up into some fresh as soon as I can....got fan on em full tayta to dry em out give em some air like......desperate for a new tent I might just have to fuck it and buy one 2morra Mrs won't be happy lol


But the psycho is thriving in it I mean going wild having to bend all branches over and the top.....at least they'll be a couple of beasts come flower time .....going back to 4 plants under 600 2 tents 600 in each 4 plants in each nice big monster yield plants


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

bizzle gotta say mate u the star of the dn these days lol man cool build a brand and sell some shit, like it man, got a wine exo buzz on nice


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh well I'll get em potted up into some fresh as soon as I can....got fan on em full tayta to dry em out give em some air like......desperate for a new tent I might just have to fuck it and buy one 2morra Mrs won't be happy lol
> 
> 
> But the psycho is thriving in it I mean going wild having to bend all branches over and the top.....at least they'll be a couple of beasts come flower time .....going back to 4 plants under 600 2 tents 600 in each 4 plants in each nice big monster yield plants


don't top the cos imo lst does that for them bitches I don't even supercrop


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeh think I got a gay dutch vendor who wants me to bum him lolol.....Yeh hopefully shit picks up ...i still can't believe the flavours that come off a vape tastes so so nice pure ganja essence lol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2014)

It was worth a try a suposse could save you guys on xmas gear for the m7sses and that


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

budolskie said:


> It was worth a try a suposse could save you guys on xmas gear for the m7sses and that


Fuck all wrong with that dude !, top man .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

Cookies in the day time r fun lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

im one bottle of red and 5 g of exo in....obv hotel califonia has been listened to...fik u grammer Nazis lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 12, 2014)

. . . & to top it all of Z , songs of praise is on soon ! Yaaaay


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2014)

how much weed you throwing in a cookie WF? made some fairy cakes the other day and only put 4-5 grams in 11 cakes, they give me a nice bit or pain relief and they did make me sleep well but i wasnt stoned 


and sae are you calling me a liar ? lol yes it was a vw golf r32, can't believe they got away with copying a nissan brand, those germans get away with murder the twats


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> how much weed you throwing in a cookie WF? made some fairy cakes the other day and only put 4-5 grams in 11 cakes, they give me a nice bit or pain relief and they did make me sleep well but i wasnt stoned
> 
> 
> and sae are you calling me a liar ? lol yes it was a vw golf r32, can't believe they got away with copying a nissan brand, those germans get away with murder the twats


no simmer down a bit, there was confusion during the convo, i thought you were talking about a skyline r32 when, as zedd pointed out you n him were talking bout a golf r32


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Zlh & psycho, followed by a smaller zlh and smaller psycho, all are 8 days into 12/12,
im away on holiday 2morro for a week so this is the before pics ill upload more when im back to let yous see how fucked they get with no water or feed for a week, but I gaurantee they all survive and still yield well


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

gaz I was a bit concerned u hadn't had a holiday in a few weeks man lol, gangsta


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Zlh & psycho, followed by a smaller zlh and smaller psycho, all are 8 days into 12/12,
> im away on holiday 2morro for a week so this is the before pics ill upload more when im back to let yous see how fucked they get with no water or feed for a week, but I gaurantee they all survive and still yield well
> 
> View attachment 3272409 View attachment 3272410 View attachment 3272411 View attachment 3272412


chuck a drip tray under em with a few inches of water in it, will give you an extra day or so at least


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gaz I was a bit concerned u hadn't had a holiday in a few weeks man lol, gangsta


This is my 1st holiday since May and only 3rd this year so im not that bad lol, and its only blackpool this time so not exactly a luxury holiday more a treat for the kids during the school hols


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

im buzzy happy stoned off the zlh, lovin it and sooo lemony not pledge but pure fresh cut lemon with v stong weed as a faint backnote


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> chuck a drip tray under em with a few inches of water in it, will give you an extra day or so at least


Yeah man thats one of my tricks, I also stick a home made dripper in each pot with 2ltrs of water in each, but that will only last the 1st 2 days or so,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im buzzy happy stoned off the zlh, lovin it and sooo lemony not pledge but pure fresh cut lemon with v stong weed as a faint backnote


I cant wait to try it, sounds amazing, not had lemon weed for years, another 9 weeks and im all gd,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I cant wait to try it, sounds amazing, not had lemon weed for years, another 9 weeks and im all gd,


move down this way, you will be sick of psycho/lemon n cheese within weeks lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> move down this way, you will be sick of psycho/lemon n cheese within weeks lmao


wow must live in a weed paradise to be tired of cheese and real lems


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wow must live in a weed paradise to be tired of cheese and real lems


hardly call it a paradise but those are "the" strains down here, cheese/psycho or lemon, never anything else ever it seems......well other than the shitty no name shite that goes around that couldnt get a child stoned

only time ive had anything different from them 3 in the last few years ive either grown it myself or its come from a mate or someone on here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> move down this way, you will be sick of psycho/lemon n cheese within weeks lmao


Its always cheese, amnesia haze, the occasional bluberry, and shit chinky weed thats going about up here, the cheese and blues I like the rest is complete shite


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wow must live in a weed paradise to be tired of cheese and real lems


Real lems lol.....sav3 a bud zedd an in a few weeks we can compaire


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its always cheese, amnesia haze, the occasional bluberry, and shit chinky weed thats going about up here, the cheese and blues I like the rest is complete shite


doubt half the ppl down this way have heard of amnesia or blueberry.............or white widow,SSH etc etc its literally cheese/psycho or cheese n thats it, people nearly lost their fucking mind when i was punting that blue kush n blue pit, was like they had seen a fucking spaceman walking down the street or some shit

fuck even when i asked my mates who wanted a gringo cut they looked at me like id just asked them who the martian president was or something n its an essex strain ffs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Real lems lol.....sav3 a bud zedd an in a few weeks we can compaire


Fuck sake lemon jizz, how many time do I have to tell u feeding ur plants on jif lemon juice to flush doesnt make it real lems lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

Rimmer essex weed is puuuuuuuuuure gash....wasteman food....cheese and lems dont make me larf....fuckin dirt ditch weed


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> doubt half the ppl down this way have heard of amnesia or blueberry.............or white widow,SSH etc etc its literally cheese/psycho or cheese n thats it, people nearly lost their fucking mind when i was punting that blue kush n blue pit, was like they had seen a fucking spaceman walking down the street or some shit
> 
> fuck even when i asked my mates who wanted a gringo cut they looked at me like id just asked them who the martian president was or something n its an essex strain ffs


I had a similar problem when I was putting out that last lot of Dog and Jakes dream, nobody had heard of it so were sceptical but once they smelt and tasted it they came back fast enough lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Rimmer essex weed is puuuuuuuuuure gash....wasteman food....cheese and lems dont make me larf....fuckin dirt ditch weed


better than anything ive tasted from up your way to be fair mate, an also down here ya get more than 1.2g for £20 lmao

also if essex weed is so shit why you suddenly acquired a cut of the ESSEX gringo lmao

furthermore i think you would be surprised at just how much of the weed from down my way is bought n sold on by the ppl up your way, 1 face i know has 5 houses on the go just supplying "the line" thats based less than 1-2 miles from you


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

@yorkie if ur still about these days lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/12/base-jumpers-land-in-roof_n_5973372.html?1413137896


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

I would deffo use that entrance to get laid tho...


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> better than anything ive tasted from up your way to be fair mate, an also down here ya get more than 1.2g for £20 lmao
> 
> also if essex weed is so shit why you suddenly acquired a cut of the ESSEX gringo lmao
> 
> furthermore i think you would be surprised at just how much of the weed from down my way is bought n sold on by the ppl up your way, 1 face i know has 5 houses on the go just supplying "the line" thats based less than 1-2 miles from you


Yea I know the scene mate, and ur mate with 5 drums must be the geezer supplying the 150 a zip imitation weed.....

Gringo is shite I got a cut because people wanted an honest opinion....heres one....wank!!

Just an exo imitator....

U essex boys smoke grass and call it peng a leng!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

Shitgo and shit dream two essex fuck ups always avalible....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

Fresh frozen bubble.....1oz trim....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

still failing to be a cunt lol lem good to see ya man, so what ya leccy bill to the nearest 100 per month lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still failing to be a cunt lol lem good to see ya man, so what ya leccy bill to the nearest 100 per month lol


Expensive....loool


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2014)

lol leccy bill pay their way in this game breadbin


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

zin ddd said:


> lol leccy bill pay their way in this game breadbin


Pitence In the long run mate....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Yea I know the scene mate, and ur mate with 5 drums must be the geezer supplying the 150 a zip imitation weed.....
> 
> Gringo is shite I got a cut because people wanted an honest opinion....heres one....wank!!
> 
> ...


Firstly, not a mate, just a bloke i occasionally do a bit of work for. Secondly if theres shitty weed going about its more than likely some of yours you have been sold back by someone, if it aint recon/bubba kush or SSH then no its not his, also his goes for more per oz than anyone else ive ever come across apart from maybe the irish lads but then we all know they pay with potatoes/euro not real money lol

Imitation weed? what like broccoli in a costume n a mask pretending to be weed lmfao? you do make me laugh lemon but not for the right reasons lol, also its cheese x haze so how can it be imitating only half of itself ya numpty?

If the Gringo you are smoking is shite then maybe its grower error? as all the gringo ive had down this way is a lot stronger and stinkier than Exo by a mile an makes Exo seem a bit weak n tasteless.

Peng a leng? sounds like either chav rude boy speak or a thai gangbang ffs either way no, we dont talk like that down here lol, we leave that to all you "brap brap ill shoot you in the face bad boys" up in Looooonduuuuuun bruv innit lmao,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

Right im off over a mates as i have a bottle of bacardi with my name on it waiting for me lol, cya all tomoz


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 12, 2014)

Peng a leng to me means dank ass shit lol......all the different strains I've grown and sold I just make a name up so it sounds familiar then they're like Yeh we'll tek it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 12, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Peng a leng to me means dank ass shit lol......all the different strains I've grown and sold I just make a name up so it sounds familiar then they're like Yeh we'll tek it lol


lol, Peng a leng to means someone cant be bothered to use proper words an instead is trying to sound like a wigger lol, no different to me than brap brap, blud,cuz shottin etc etc


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 12, 2014)

thatimmner said:


> lol, Peng a leng to means someone cant be bothered to use proper words an instead is trying to sound like a wigger lol, no different to me than brap brap, blud,cuz shottin etc etc


Blah blah rimsey


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Peng a leng to me means dank ass shit lol......all the different strains I've grown and sold I just make a name up so it sounds familiar then they're like Yeh we'll tek it lol


 looool I do the same haha I call everything premo-supremo lmao, years ago when I was selling hash out my locker at school(very stupid I know) I use to call my soap bar super soap n ppl bought it n was like "yeah its was smoother n hits u at once "lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

"brap brap" is fucking hilarious man, I'm Irish n I use it...use it like a slut! Bonded some popcorn that dried over my lights lol saving most of it for the walking dead premier tonight


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning lads


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning, 1.6 of blue last night for 20 had 3 bongs last night and 2 so far the day maybe 2 left hopefully I can make last the day, I have drilled in my head I refuse to buy shit ad rather do with out and enjoy the nicer when I do come across it


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

So lemon, since youve been missing for a while, what you running atm?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Morning, 1.6 of blue last night for 20 had 3 bongs last night and 2 so far the day maybe 2 left hopefully I can make last the day, I have drilled in my head I refuse to buy shit ad rather do with out and enjoy the nicer when I do come across it


You need to get yaself on the DN mate or over to the "other place" an then im sure someone would be able to help you out with that somehow


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm unsure of what the DN is m8 and the other place haha av got a green grack and bubblegum 35 days in 

Green crack 

Bubblegum


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

budolskie said:


> I'm unsure of what the DN is m8 and the other place haha av got a green grack and bubblegum 35 days in
> 
> Green crack View attachment 3272853
> 
> ...


DN= Darknet market sites , (new version of silkroad basically)

Other place- the lads on here have another chat room at the "other place", its where you can trade n buy shit off each other as if you even attempt it here the Gestapo come charging in threatening to ban everyone lmao, makes me laugh, a drugs site where you are not allowed to talk about buying n selling drugs lmao

If you need any shopping from the DN or even wish to arrange something to tide you over from one of the lads then quickly whack a post up in here asking for one of the lads to PM you the details n im sure someone will oblige lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning all, what we all up to 2day?
I got a long drive down to blackpool with a car full of kids and dogs, should be interesting to see who gets punched 1st lmao,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Morning mate, am gonna attempt potting up the Exo into 11L`s today but dont think ive got enough soil lmao, also i need to buy 3 more 11`s on thrusday as 3 of mine seem to have vanished into thin air lol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

I need to go for soil the day if I can be arsed, ii have the shit in my pm for the silk Rd thing with tor browser and that just not very clued up on it and don't fancy fucking it up either haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

So I downloaded myself that pack of the hacked celebrity photos and videos.

Not a bad few pairs of tits and to be honest Angelina Jolie has the fittest body out of the lot.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I downloaded myself that pack of the hacked celebrity photos and videos.
> 
> Not a bad few pairs of tits and to be honest Angelina Jolie has the fittest body out of the lot.


 whacked a vid up for ya few pages bk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah seen it mate.

Epic that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm going for my windtunnel session before November 25th so within the next few weeks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm going for my windtunnel session before November 25th so within the next few weeks.


I am gonna have to wait til at least next year before i can afford it, on the flip side though i have had a lot of offers from people willing to allow me to jump out of their aircraft if i go get my training done for prety much fuck all lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I downloaded myself that pack of the hacked celebrity photos and videos.
> 
> Not a bad few pairs of tits and to be honest Angelina Jolie has the fittest body out of the lot.


why did u download it? I posted the fappening 2-3 in the other place n one of the links had everything including the first fappening n the videos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

The blond one from the big bang has the best body...savage arse on her


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

wanna email it across yorkie? seems im the only cunt in the thread that aint had a perv yet lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

All the 5 links I posted have been killed, talk about censorship lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

WellOTE="Saerimmner, post: 10966245, member: 224323"]So lemon, since youve been missing for a while, what you running atm?[/QUOTE]

Allot of lemon one exo and psycho crack from sick meds seeds I done a modest pheno hunt and have a great bitch branching from the psychosis allows it to grow so that every branch catches up to the main and creates a flat canopy....

Whats more interesting is my breeding tent...only a 1.2 600w blah blah blah but using 1ltr pots coco and shoe boxes I can get a fair few seeds and pheno hunt really well....

Thanks don for teaching me that lol

So im working on ....

London lemon...I crossed the lemon skunk to lemon stomper....am not feeling the results....can post pik...

So now it will be lemon skunk crossed to subs jacks cleaner...or poss agent orange if a lemon pheno can be found....we will find out soon....

Hackney haze......

My slh cut crossed to jack the ripper.

London psycho killer....

London lem (wen done) x sickmed seeds psycho crack peng a leng pheno.

Thats it....I just popped another few of dons seeds if u want a pik done loads of diff phenos....not sure how much slh is in them though.....oh but the smell it must be from this livers....candy sex...mmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Upload em so man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

Now that's an arse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

They're on my phone rimmer and by Relax's post I don't quite have all of em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

And too big for email, one of my files with the Kate Upton vids in is 1.7gb.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Rimmer, Google the fappening I'm sure you'll find a good few pics.yeah man she's savage..I'd do time for that ass..by doing time I mean I'd rape her


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

There's some here.

http://thefappening.so

You can google em mate, they're out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Www.thefappeningdump.com


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

Now I'd destroy Christina Aguilera make no mistake but without make up she looks like shit.

Literally.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Rimmer, Google the fappening I'm sure you'll find a good few pics.yeah man she's savage..I'd do time for that ass..by doing time I mean I'd rape her


yeah just had a quick look thru, 99% of em i aint got a clue who they are lol.............but yeah....kaley cuoco.....in those pics..........,,,someone fancy ringing ahead an booking a cell for me with a window view? lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

U sad cunts.... take a score out of ur weed money and start investing in brothels.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

U gonna stop talking shit lem n post those pics.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> U sad cunts.... take a score out of ur weed money and start investing in brothels.....


why? most of us have pussy on tap whenever we want it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U gonna stop talking shit lem n post those pics.


*waiting for " my really powerful fan sucked my camera out the front room,across the flat and into my grow tent n killed it" story*


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

well am out of blue and not wasting another purple on half a bag.... 
am off for a tin of gas and to blast sum shit through the tube for a few 0.1 dabs the neet sort the job out


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> why? most of us have pussy on tap whenever we want it lol


Loooooooool pussy on tap.. .oh u mean them moaning, celebate let 
Themselves go dishwashers u call girl friends lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Hoe far are u from harvest bud? Any popcorn buds asking to be taken n vaped? lem I bet my missus is better than urs lolnn she ain't had no baby to mess with the goods. God bless German engineering I'll take a sneaky pic of her arse some day she in jeans lol .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Bless


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

I bet ur all now thinking of the lemon king knee deep in ya missuses with my big fat lemon nutsack slapping her arsehole!!

.......

If u wernt I bet u are now loool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I bet ur all now thinking of the lemon king knee deep in ya missuses with my big fat lemon nutsack slapping her arsehole!!
> 
> .......
> 
> If u wernt I bet u are now loool


only thing big about u lem is that ego


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

Made some blue dream bubble hash first time using frozen trim. I prefer dry.....


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> only thing big about u lem is that ego


Im messin mate!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Im messin mate!!!


so am I dandelion...but u talk about missus I'll gut u with a spoon..lol seriously I'm messing


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

sup cunts?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

Easy zee


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

Any piks of zlh floating


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> I bet ur all now thinking of the lemon king knee deep in ya missuses with my big fat lemon nutsack slapping her arsehole!!
> 
> .......
> 
> If u wernt I bet u are now loool


no actually we are all wondering if you are as much of a virgin as you are currently sounding?? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Cant find bamboo canes in town anywhere ffs, also all the soil has disappeared to be replaced with crimbo shite, amazon order it is then lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Any piks of zlh floating


yeah theres some about I posted a few monthes back


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

zlh is more of a candied lemon with lem sherbet, the sort of lem u mite like, not that lemon pledge shiz u grow lol


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah theres some about I posted a few monthes back


Sweet Is there someone willing to dig them up....I think I saw them still.....

Rimmer u cheap arse slut licker....how u think ur growing the piff with fuckin dirt from pound land ..u live in the countrty side man


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> zlh is more of a candied lemon with lem sherbet, the sort of lem u mite like, not that lemon pledge shiz u grow lol


Yea my cut of slh is also stupidly lemoney however still has a noticable haze aftertaste......

Ill grab some piks of mine later if u fancy a butchers....


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Sweet Is there someone willing to dig them up....I think I saw them still.....
> 
> Rimmer u cheap arse slut licker....how u think ur growing the piff with fuckin dirt from pound land ..u live in the countrty side man


hmm again wrong, you are not doing to well today lems, maybe go have a lemsip clear ya head or summat, only proper lemon you can handle lol

also FYI- plagron batmix being used currently, along with plagron bloom, also whatever a "piff" is i have no idea, but bearing in mind last time we spoke you didnt even have a cooltube, proper fan or carbon filter n were venting out the window into the middle of a housing estate theres only likely one out of the 2 of us to be growing shit an it aint me lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Yea my cut of slh is also stupidly lemoney however still has a noticable haze aftertaste......
> 
> Ill grab some piks of mine later if u fancy a butchers....



a few pages back apparently slh/cheese/gringo etc are all shitty strains...........yet you are breeding(or attempting to) with them............if you do genuinely think they are shit do you thing crossing shit x shit is gonna equal dank lmao?


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

Wtf are u on rimmer gringo got binned its wank.....yes the last time we spoke that was correct; the diff is I grew out of my situation using ability....you however are still in a cupboard and u was the last time we spoke....move on man


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh wait uve got the magic gringo looooooooooooooooooooooooool

Plz grow it quick and share with other thread members....

So they too can see how wank it is......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Wtf are u on rimmer gringo got binned its wank.....yes the last time we spoke that was correct; the diff is I grew out of my situation using ability....you however are still in a cupboard and u was the last time we spoke....move on man


gringo aint wank-more likely badly grown

yeah, some of us only have a cupboard......for the foreseeable future.........i do however have all brand new equipment now, debts paid , new baby etc, some of us have more responsibilities in life than just shotting crap weed n hanging out with our mates all day lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Do we? Lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Real lems lol.....sav3 a bud zedd an in a few weeks we can compaire



howsat work then? seems every harvest u fuk off and every promise u make goes out the window? wat was the last thing i ehard of you? your package is done and ready but my new shoes hurt my feet and i cant go post it

lems in short my sir u are full of shit and are no diffrent than chedz, and tbh mate, ur a funny guy otherwise as the lads will attest, we just wouldnt bother with you and your brovado


evening lads, week 5.5 getting ther yo!

got the chem D, jack x and another one i cannot remeber i know its a cali tho and i aint going p to check the tag

all from seed under MH now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> gringo aint wank-more likely badly grown
> 
> yeah, some of us only have a cupboard......for the foreseeable future.........i do however have all brand new equipment now, debts paid , new baby etc, some of us have more responsibilities in life than just shotting crap weed n hanging out with our mates all day lol



indeed.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

wish I could shot scores and hang out with me mates all day but some of em are incontinent now so don't like leaving home lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.bestgore.com/torture/absolute-beyond-brutal-beating-bound-muffled-man-metal-tube-brazil/

just for you zedd, cleared my aching jaw up instantly lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wish I could shot scores and hang out with me mates all day but some of em are incontinent now so don't like leaving home lol



innit standing shottin all day FUK THAT! geting stoned, shit i only get a hr a day on e ps3 and me kids at school too. 2 sliffs a day, 1 for the day time keep picking it up and 1 before bed


GHB search for mexican cartel beheadings.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 13, 2014)

Phones grow shop today they hot a 1.2 for £85 fuck it ok hitting 2morra getting my shit set up proper 600 for veg 600 for flower maybe 850? 4 in each sounds like a gutten plan yah


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

the mexicans have all gone quiet from what i've seen, it's all syria these days, think the war on drugs is taking it's toll. lots of machete related incidents in brazil but not seen a fresh mexican beheading in months


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> http://www.bestgore.com/torture/absolute-beyond-brutal-beating-bound-muffled-man-metal-tube-brazil/
> 
> just for you zedd, cleared my aching jaw up instantly lol


I ll watch it when the kids are in bed tx


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

theyre getting lax, a while ago u coulnt move for all the vicious skinnings and faces being ripped off and left in the sun its all gone quiet


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

lolol, that sounded funny.

it's not as good as the one of the mexican prosecutors little brother but that is old news, these are brazillians too, they are quickly taking the mexicans crown as the latin gore kings.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Do we? Lol


Just the end of month for me, just been sorted and made a lump wax so I'm very stoned and happy


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

you smoking that fresh wax bud? you remind me of this lad, always mute the first 20 secs of his videos but he will smoke practically anything lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 13, 2014)

Some nasty bastards out there ain't they that leg skinning one was real bad....fuck that I like watching positive and funny videos not folk getting batterd lol I used to not now it just makes me feel funny and gives me shakey hands lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

ouch jus seen that brazil tickle fest


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

thats how the narcos play pinata


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeh seen a few of his vids head mad ain't he pretty funny tho I seen one where he dies a fucking huuuuuge dab and 5 dabs in one breath lolol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2014)

the worst one by a long way was the Chechen casually slitting throats of their pows, one poor fukker was still fighting back with half his throat cut thru cant be nice


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

if they miss the main artery then you better believe you are gonna die a painful death but usually once they sever the blood flow to the brain it's fair game, no oxygenated blood getting to your noggin will usually end you instantly. 

the ones that piss me off are the cunts who do it with a butter knife, then have to twist the head off cause there is no way of cutting through the spinal column. i would love to see a vid of a guillotine beheading, i think it would actually be a pretty humane way to go, i suppose the rough and ready approach has more gore factor though.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2014)

Noone can touch the Japs when it comes to barbaric torture and testing. The nazi's might have been on a grander scale when it came to killing a bunch of people, but they paled in comparison to the jap practices.

You guys are fucked in the head though :/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2014)

Aye, the Japs did their experiments live in the field, or the street, whichever took their fancy that day.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2014)

Unit 371 was pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2014)

Ii smoke it bout 20 mins out the tube but it sits in boiling water when blasting the gas through then scrape up and freeze and make into 0.1 lumps for the nail but sumtimes spoil ower self's and it was 0.13 before and a havnt had one since haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Fucking mugs that cant control their fucking dogs ffs, nearly ended up with a dead fucking dog,cunts lucky he shit it n run away with the fucking thing


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

let me guess, he had a hoody and some kind of staff lol.
what you got a chihuaha?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

Fucking wankers Rimmer, they should be fucking muzzled if they're not under fucking control, walks giving dog owners a bad name​


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> let me guess, he had a hoody and some kind of staff lol.
> what you got a chihuaha?



nah 6ft n in a suit

i dont have a dog, he had a jack russel an a staffy cross n thinks its ok for the jack russel to go for ppl as "its young n doesnt know what hes doing" i told him either get it trained or dont take it near ppl if ur gonna be an irresponsible cunt n not bother training it, also if it goes for me again im gonna kill both his dogs n hospitalise him


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

cunt fucked up my tolerance break n all ffs, oh well time for a joint lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking wankers Rimmer, they should be fucking muzzled if they're not under fucking control, walks giving dog owners a bad name​


Yup, always the ankle biters n all, staffy was perfectly behaved the whole time, well until i started going off at his owner, then he wasnt so happy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

well im still banned as fuck from the site lol

can only sign in from a browser and even then It still don't run right, was a good laugh the last 5+ yrs but hay ho.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

/\/\/\did it look something like that pooch sae?/\/\/\haha 

you remind me of somebody i know, joint calming you down?

how the fuck did a jack russell go for you though, i'm having a fun in my mind trying to picture it.

hows it going rambo? took me a couple of months but sunni did the decent thing and let me back in


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> well im still banned as fuck from the site lol
> 
> can only sign in from a browser and even then It still don't run right, was a good laugh the last 5+ yrs but hay ho.
> 
> hope everyone is ok.


bearing up mate how ya been? anything interesting been going on?

From here or the other place?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha you remind me of somebody i know, joint calming you down?
> 
> how the fuck did a jack russell go for you though, i'm having a fun in my mind trying to picture it.


lol in what way?

I was standing there talking while he walked past with dogs an then out corner of my eye see jack russel dart for me, teeth out n barking


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I was standing there talking while he walked past with dogs an then out corner of my eye see jack russel dart for me, teeth out n barking



he must have known you were a wrongun lol, dogs have a six sense for shit like that, or maybe it was a drug dog in training ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> bearing up mate how ya been? anything interesting been going on?
> 
> From here or the other place?


other place has been a waste of time n money mate, as for real life that aint going to great either lmao

this will give ya a laugh lads, done bout 40vals, 3 dominos, n a g of ket a few wks back and i have no fucking idea why but ive strippped naked to me boxer shorts and went for a walk lmao 3hrs later i thought i was gonna die of the cold n knocked up me mum in law aparently with me cock hanging outside me boxers begging for help....... drug are bad mmmmmmmmkay.......


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

you'll never learn will ya. how is she still your mother in law? they must be very open minded people lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

she aint lolol she wasnt when it happend i just didnt know where else to go i thought i was dieing lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> she aint lolol she wasnt when it happend i just didnt know where else to go i thought i was dieing lol



ahahaha how the fuk u get allthe way ther wihout being nicked? on your old estate i could undertsand coz they wer all 100 yrs pls and in bed for 6
and u STILL never sent me that addy ya cunt ahaha
fukit

least u got the vendor act mate.... ready for when u get on your feet again.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ahahaha how the fuk u get allthe way ther wihout being nicked? on your old estate i could undertsand coz they wer all 100 yrs pls and in bed for 6
> and u STILL never sent me that addy ya cunt ahaha
> fukit
> 
> least u got the vendor act mate.... ready for when u get on your feet again.


i have no idea how i wasnt nicked or sectioned, all i member is half coming round and thinking i was gonna die of the cold loololol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i have no idea how i wasnt nicked or sectioned, all i member is half coming round and thinking i was gonna die of the cold loololol



LOL. i did that on ketamin, but i was clothed and beating a pals door at 5am then when they answer laughed and ran off.......parantly

meh druggs are indded bad MMMMKAY


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 13, 2014)

as for a addy mate ive lost all me numbers again lol txt me so i can reply


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 13, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> as for a addy mate ive lost all me numbers again lol txt me so i can reply


again?lol
ok il send u a message u fuknut


maybe not the kids nicked me phone and not going up to her room to find it ahaha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 13, 2014)

Dogs sense evil sae lol thats all I'm sayin lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Dogs sense evil sae lol thats all I'm sayin lolol


lol, normally its the other way around, even obviously aggressive dogs are normally all over me wanting a stroke/cuddle etc personally i just think all them ankle biters have little man syndrome lmao

probably just wearing a spevcific bit of clothing he associates with someone else thats pissed him off as its quite rare for a dog to attack without being able to see your face etc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Potatoes


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Potatoes


Been looking in your wallet have we? lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

[st: 10968559, member: 224323"]lol, normally its the other way around, even obviously aggressive dogs are normally all over me wanting a stroke/cuddle etc personally i just think all them ankle biters have little man syndrome lmao

probably just wearing a spevcific bit of clothing he associates with someone else thats pissed him off as its quite rare for a dog to attack without being able to see your face etc[/QUOTE]

U mug lol.....u essex people dnt get dogs at all....I have a very aggressive dog he hates all males dogs or humans....stop thinking u have some dog gift looooool 

Oh yea I bet the dog saw u dutty ol nikee hat n thought yea sum1 else in a nikee hat pissed me off once ima ave him looool

Rambo whag whan......ghb....easy...


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

Dons slh x sc....looking for a purp candyland...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

N lem,the dogs aggressive because of you an your inability to care for one. If you're not properly socialised what makes you think your dog would be? The only reason he feels the need to be aggressive is fear, simple as.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

He(Rimmer) actually might be telling u the truth, dogs are a great judge of character mostly down to their ability to smell the fear, if a dog sees ur afraid of him he'll try and assert himself ie aggressive behaviour. Buuut if u know how to approach a dog by ignoring him,not making eye contact n NEVER RUB THE head but instead let him approach u n smell ur hand you're alot more likely to not be attacked. Dogs always ALWAYS give you signs they're about to attack it's just ppl don't know how to read em.alot of what I said is void if you're approaching the dogs property but again you can tell if the dogs going to be aggressive as you approach by eyes,ears hair n tail n teeth.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> [st: 10968559, member: 224323"]lol, normally its the other way around, even obviously aggressive dogs are normally all over me wanting a stroke/cuddle etc personally i just think all them ankle biters have little man syndrome lmao
> 
> probably just wearing a spevcific bit of clothing he associates with someone else thats pissed him off as its quite rare for a dog to attack without being able to see your face etc


U mug lol.....u essex people dnt get dogs at all....I have a very aggressive dog he hates all males dogs or humans....stop thinking u have some dog gift looooool

Oh yea I bet the dog saw u dutty ol nikee hat n thought yea sum1 else in a nikee hat pissed me off once ima ave him looool

Rambo whag whan......ghb....easy...[/QUOTE]

Then you have probably made him be that way tbh, would go along well with your self imagined hard man image you have of yourself, having a aggressive dog you have trained to rear up at ppl is logically the next step for you after your reebok classics and 2 pairs of jogging bottoms on with one round ya arse walking with a fake pimp limp lmfao

Nike hat? again no, we dont all dress like chavs like you lot up there, some of us know how to dress ourselves in something other than whatever we can find on reduced in sports direct lmao

If you think any dog is born hating ALL humans you are seriously deluding yourself mate, thats being mistreated by someone at some point thats done that, but then I wouldnt know anything about that would i? 
Only having been raised around military police dogs all my life im totally cluless when it comes to years of well established training procedures/dog psychology etc, also ive NEVER done attack training an stuff with them either so whatever you do DONT ask me about that either lmfao


This really is the image you give off about yaself mate n it aint a good one lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He(Rimmer) actually might be telling u the truth, dogs are a great judge of character mostly down to their ability to smell the fear, if a dog sees ur afraid of him he'll try and assert himself ie aggressive behaviour. Buuut if u know how to approach a dog by ignoring him,not making eye contact n NEVER RUB THE head but instead let him approach u n smell ur hand you're alot more likely to not be attacked. Dogs always ALWAYS give you signs they're about to attack it's just ppl don't know how to read em.alot of what I said is void if you're approaching the dogs property but again you can tell if the dogs going to be aggressive as you approach by eyes,ears hair n tail n teeth.


Also dogs are known to hold grudges, so if for instance someone in a high viz jacket beats them at some point in their life they will always be wary of ppl in hi viz jackets in case it is the same person again etc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I will say I have seen very aggressive dogs n those were for dog fighting... And again it's our fault, those dogs are breed from lines that have been interbreed to favour the most aggressive of traits (mostly just unstable/mentally unwell dogs) which is further reinforced with aggressive training which is the complete opposite of what a well respected breeders does which is not only breed the dog to type physically but just as if not more importantly mentally. Here is what a balanced dog looks Iike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Here he is again..#adorable


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Ain't listened to systems of a down in aaaages...good times 



.... This songs pretty dope..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Yo if anyone got Rambos number can tell him me phones been cut off and check his email lol or get him to ring me pleaase


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Morning by the way..another shitty day here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Story man, u ever receive pezzas mystery package?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Chopped me bill last night that's it 2 more weeks and the rest is coming down too getting me new tent 2morra now then when I'm all cropped up I'm gonna 2 nice new shiney silver star hoods the spread light te fuck.....might go for a 2plant chop every month yano keep the ball rolling


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story man, u ever receive pezzas mystery package?



NO lol think that was a sales gimmick it worked as well the cunt lmao


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol so rimmer u were bought up around military police dogs but shit yourself wen a jack russell runs at you...hmmmm...a few holes are starting to appear in this story....

How many gaurd dogs are trainned with small children present.

Did you know that police dogs injure more innocent people then they do the criminals they are ment to catch.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

And no my waist does not accomodate two pairs of joggers anymore....ahhhh those were the days.......

Im gussing that pik u posted is what ur local dealer looks like and that look has made u to scared to approach him...so u have to stop smoking when no ones fairys landing......

Tolerence break plz....essex weed sucks balls so much it dont even get u high....ditch weed!!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyways bizzel u got any pictorienos of that sexy shizzlle u been working on???......


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Lol so rimmer u were bought up around military police dogs but shit yourself wen a jack russell runs at you...hmmmm...a few holes are starting to appear in this story....
> 
> How many gaurd dogs are trainned with small children present.
> 
> Did you know that police dogs injure more innocent people then they do the criminals they are ment to catch.


Who said anything about shitting myself? At least get the story accurate n stop trying to just make shit up out of thin air ffs, just makes you sound even more ridiculous, i quite clearly said i saw it go for me n moved out of the way before it contacted (its called a reflex action btw, honed thru thousands of years of evolution....but then again you know all this dont you?) 

Also, i cant comment on "gaurd dogs" in general but all police and military police dogs have regular psychological and behavourial assessments, are bred from specific breeding lines so known behaviour traits are passed on etc and have regular familiarisation training with people/animals/vehicles etc etc, same as they have specific training not to accept gifts or foods from anyone other than their handlers, but then you know all of this dont you? lmfao

An as for the police dog/innocent ppl thing, again thats the handlers fault not the dogs, the dogs are trained to solely obey the handler, the whole time they are working they are a machine/tool, they only do what the handler tells them to do, so if anything its a mistake on the handlers part for even taking dog out of the van/setting the dog on someone in the first place


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Erm lol a dog shows it teeth n goes for u u should be fearful but more than likely he as both surprised n angry that that cunt couldn't control his dog! That kinda shit puts me in a bad mood for the day!
Well it depends what u want ur "guard dog" for but when you're socialising ur dog (which u obviously haven't done) you should have em around children n babies from the moment you get em (don't ever leave a dog unattended with a child..common sense) so they can be desensitisated to the high pitched cries n what not..again this is stuff everyone should know and do no matter the purpose for the dog, if they're gonna be in public or around kids they must know how to act. Please link me the article that states the extremely well trained dogs attack more innocent ppl than criminals lol madness just poppycock I know they can get confused n if u run they might go for u but it's down to the handler to call em back n they'll always come back.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

He's bang on lem


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> And no my waist does not accomodate two pairs of joggers anymore....ahhhh those were the days.......
> 
> Im gussing that pik u posted is what ur local dealer looks like and that look has made u to scared to approach him...so u have to stop smoking when no ones fairys landing......
> 
> Tolerence break plz....essex weed sucks balls so much it dont even get u high....ditch weed!!


Haha me scared of a chav? You really,really need to get off the sniff or whatever it is thats making you hallucinate n go back to smoking weed mate pmsl

And again, i get a lot better weed down this way than ANYTHING ive ever tasted from up your way (including that ditch weed sample you sent me)

Essex weed? You make yourself sound more n more ridiculous everytime you post something these days, last crop i run was BB Blue Pit ( not an essex strain), before that was Don`s QQxLivers (not an essex strain) n before that was something else from seeds from one of the lads in here (again not an essex strain)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

My Gfs trained our fella not to take eat anything off the floor or to take treats from strangers lol its fucking cool


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

*Waiting for next post where Lemon AGAIN embarrasses himself*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Ah lem I kissed u man lol never a dull moment when ur around


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

lol at dog worship, don't get me wrong I like the little fellas but I did kill one once...him or me im afraid, and I threatened to kill one last year after repeatly asking some geeza to put it on a lead as it was jumping at my kids, so yeah but putting cycle helmets on them plsss lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

So come on then Lemon, you know everything about dogs, complete the sentence.....

"canines make over 90% of their decision on a human based on information gleaned from a persons.................................


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> So come on then Lemon, you know everything about dogs, complete the sentence.....
> 
> "canines make over 90% of their decision on a human based on information gleaned from a persons.................................


nikes?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol at dog worship, don't get me wrong I like the little fellas but I did kill one once...him or me im afraid, and I threatened to kill one last year after repeatly asking some geeza to put it on a lead as it was jumping at my kids, so yeah but putting cycle helmets on them plsss lol


i remember you saying that n you're 100% bang on! you had your kids with you n the dog was obviously not trained. lol that was to piss off the missus, he had stitches removed n the missus said to be sure he's wrapped up n safe so I sent her that pic lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Em, you shouldn't allow ur children to ride the dogs ir grab em, you should instead teach em how to act/treat dogs..like how Gary does it​


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

Holy shit this lemon tool talks some amount of fckn pony man ... well lads how are we all this place seems to be buzzin again


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Em, you shouldn't allow ur children to ride the dogs ir grab em, you should instead teach em how to act/treat dogs..like how Gary does it​Behaive if uve had toddlers ull know they explore everything in the blink of an eye....any of my kids can do anything to them and they allow it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Holy shit this lemon tool talks some amount of fckn pony man ... well lads how are we all this place seems to be buzzin again


Yeah you get used to it after a while n just kinda ignore it, kinda like static from a TV set between channels lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

Just in case you missed it on the previous page, didnt want you missing out on another chance to show off your wonderful knowledge lol......................


So come on then Lemon, you know everything about dogs, complete the sentence.....

"canines make over 90% of their decision on a human based on information gleaned from a persons.................................


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2014)

Face!! Masters of body language...they dnt talk

Anyways dog talk is long...

And im sik of having to ave ago at sum1 to get things moving...

The ukthread has one


----------



## Purp.N.Poonani (Oct 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha me scared of a chav? You really,really need to get off the sniff or whatever it is thats making you hallucinate n go back to smoking weed mate pmsl
> 
> And again, i get a lot better weed down this way than ANYTHING ive ever tasted from up your way (including that ditch weed sample you sent me)
> 
> Essex weed? You make yourself sound more n more ridiculous everytime you post something these days, last crop i run was BB Blue Pit ( not an essex strain), before that was Don`s QQxLivers (not an essex strain) n before that was something else from seeds from one of the lads in here (again not an essex strain)


Exactly my thoughts mate, everywhere has good and bad weed, Essex is no exception to this rule. You should all make a trip to the seaside and come smoke some potent!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Due to various other peoples dogs attacking him over the years he now dislikes any male dog.....
> 
> He is super protective over the family home and fine to everyone else....as soon as another human
> Man toutouches hes head....he warns then snaps...
> ...


ok,u just told us u don't have him on a lead but yet you go onto say he's aggressive...he shouldn't be over protective, thats an undesirable characteristic you and the rest of the family need to assert their dominance more, not through aggression but basic command then he won't feel the need to protect the family as that's your role as the alpha of the pack. It's good for a dog to be protective but only to a degree n when it's acceptable..you should never encourage aggressive behaviour especially when you've small children FYI they've terrier in em so the pray drive is there...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Face!! Masters of body language...they dnt talk
> 
> Anyways dog talk is long...
> 
> ...


kinda correct lol, the left hand side of the face lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

yes but it's your role as a father to teach em how to act lol like with dogs kids need to be trained


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

oh snap


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Now for chedz...come on chedz where are u man lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 14, 2014)

@Saerimmner
that blue pits threw out some nanners mate. white with frost and nr 4.5ft tall, shes happy, but found like 6 nanners so cut em of, boy does she look impressive.. well part from nanners

6 weeks on friday she is. on pk now


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2014)

are them from bb site the blue pits am after sum of them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 14, 2014)

budolskie said:


> are them from bb site the blue pits am after sum of them



mine wer from clone, but i reckon any blue pit would be from the BB site like? i know some of the strains i have running are very delicate so can hermie easilly and havent so its definately gentic not grower error, got that shit dialled in.

maybe she dont like teh cold? been some cold nights like init? naaa

wondered if yours did it sae? i have dm reverse but not needed


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2014)

ii there was a few nannas on my dogs i got a cut from don, i just ended up with about 10 pips of 11 plants...

the dog i did last year in my small tent from pips ended up with hundreds in i have one out in the green house and havnt noticed any nannas on it yet.....

not really worth the risk of trying them indoors u recon case a bad seed lot again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 14, 2014)

budolskie said:


> ii there was a few nannas on my dogs i got a cut from don, i just ended up with about 10 pips of 11 plants...
> 
> the dog i did last year in my small tent from pips ended up with hundreds in i have one out in the green house and havnt noticed any nannas on it yet.....
> 
> not really worth the risk of trying them indoors u recon case a bad seed lot again



im nr 6 weeks il keep a eye and nip em off as needed, i have dutch maste rreverse if its warrented but only a few now so its all good

the dog i ran was a fem seed, no nanners whatssoever, i think its just the earlier dog seeds that wer hemie prone or it clones out, but the fems are stable now as far as im aware


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2014)

i have a cut going still for a second run in next couple weeks. ive also just took a dog from pip along friday just gone aswell, got a fireballs to take in few days and 4 cuts off that rooting


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

@Shawn email


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

budolskie said:


> i have a cut going still for a second run in next couple weeks. ive also just took a dog from pip along friday just gone aswell, got a fireballs to take in few days and 4 cuts off that rooting


what pheno did u get? I got the short one,nice n frosty but nothing fancy , I'd love to see her in sog


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawny email


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> @Saerimmner
> that blue pits threw out some nanners mate. white with frost and nr 4.5ft tall, shes happy, but found like 6 nanners so cut em of, boy does she look impressive.. well part from nanners
> 
> 6 weeks on friday she is. on pk now


yeah i had it on2-3 pheno`s of mine but i tried making sure i didnt send those pheno`s out to anyone BECAUSE of the nanners but being half DOG it may just be more prone to them maybe?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2014)

off don it was m8, am trying to get hold of the blue pit am wanting to give it a try like


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

That pit off sae was nice had some nice flavours in there....oh afternoon shit stabbers how are we all? Seems having that fan blowing full knacker on veggies had dried em out nice they looking better now.....get me new tent 2morra as Mrs can't take me today bitch lol....be nice to get back to small numbers big veg monster plants monster yeilds ya get me fam a lam naaaaaaam sayin lol......the veggies are desperate for repot but canna do it till I get me new tent


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

There's no point in me trying other strains cuz all they want round here is cheese cheese cheeeeeeeeese lol it just sells its self man guaranteed top dollar works fine for me don't mind the odd different strain in the corner but if turns out shit your left with a few oz of shit that u don't want and u have to sell cheap cuz its shit lol......I chopped a haze last week biggish buds taking over tent it didn't have a droplet of THC on it and absolute no smell......went mad on it fuckin wasting my electric n shit bag a wank


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> There's no point in me trying other strains cuz all they want round here is cheese cheese cheeeeeeeeese lol it just sells its self man guaranteed top dollar works fine for me don't mind the odd different strain in the corner but if turns out shit your left with a few oz of shit that u don't want and u have to sell cheap cuz its shit lol......I chopped a haze last week biggish buds taking over tent it didn't have a droplet of THC on it and absolute no smell......went mad on it fuckin wasting my electric n shit bag a wank


You will make some money off the Gringo then if they are all cheese mad up ur way lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

still running the bb then shawny?, mine are getting pretty ridiculous now lad, i'll get some vids if i can be arsed lol. i popped 2 gth seeds in root riots the other week but forgot about them, probly long dead by now.

and as for the nanners ice, all my best cuts of the blue pit had nanners but i never got a seed out of all the plants i have grown, the dog give a few seeds but that was practically half male half female. i don't keep hermy plants around but i really wish i did, my #17 was one of the best smokes and smells i have had, nanneriffic though.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeh can't wait for that one if it is what all the reports are I'll sack the exo for it I think........do ubwant the cfl as well or just the tent?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh can't wait for that one if it is what all the reports are I'll sack the exo for it I think........do ubwant the cfl as well or just the tent?


what cfl is it mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 14, 2014)

i rate a 250mh over cfl! and not much heat in my 50x50x100 i got a naked 250 lol, could ge away with a 400


only popped a few thru sae, i just cut em out. il monitor the situation, how long in the blue pits flower?


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

anywhere from 45-65 days lol. you got a cutting or seed? if seed usually it takes a week longer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i rate a 250mh over cfl! and not much heat in my 50x50x100 i got a naked 250 lol, could ge away with a 400
> 
> 
> only popped a few thru sae, i just cut em out. il monitor the situation, how long in the blue pits flower?


pheno dependant id say 7.5-9weeks, i had one pheno that finished even quicker but i hadnt taken any cuts of it so it got lost, that finished in roughly 7 weeks from flip to 12/12 (not 1st signs of flower)


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

saerimmner said:


> what cfl is it mate?



Sorry mate its a 250 cfl...thing I've found with CFLs are the plants don't drink as much.....can't wait to get me 600 veg and 600-850 flower onthe go iI'll have weed coming out me ears lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

cfls make perfet veg lights imo, they grow slow but steady as fuk with no stretch, the second my plants go under the hps they stop branching as much and just grow stems it seems


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeh took some time to get used to it but perfect for a little veg and clones.... its just I want bigger lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Started using with the cfls for my small tent with the cutting n it's pretty slick. but when I pop em into my 3x3 I'll have a 400w mh on em for a week or 2 then flip to 600w hps


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> still running the bb then shawny?, mine are getting pretty ridiculous now lad, i'll get some vids if i can be arsed lol. i popped 2 gth seeds in root riots the other week but forgot about them, probly long dead by now.
> 
> and as for the nanners ice, all my best cuts of the blue pit had nanners but i never got a seed out of all the plants i have grown, the dog give a few seeds but that was practically half male half female. i don't keep hermy plants around but i really wish i did, my #17 was one of the best smokes and smells i have had, nanneriffic though.


well fuk me ghb when did u learn to grow weed.... nice btw


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Started using with the cfls for my small tent with the cutting n it's pretty slick. but when I pop em into my 3x3 I'll have a 400w mh on em for a week or 2 then flip to 600w hps



nice, mh are the best for vegging, hps just makes your plants lanky as fuck i find. used to have a 400mh, was a hot son of a bitch though


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

er thanks unkie zedd, means a lot


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> er thanks unkie zedd, means a lot


my pleasure, always liked your grows btw ha ha jus.......yano...mmmm.....no I wont mention it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb 969246 said:


> cfls make perfet veg lights imo, they grow slow but steady as fuk with no stretch, the second my plants go under the hps they stop branching as much and just grow stems it seems



Yeh they are good like in said took some getting used to only dealing with 600's but I can't fault it really when I first got it ibwass well pissed off with it....but Yeh it keeps nodes tight as fuck would be better if the branches and stem would thicken up under a cfl......I can't wait to get these cosis under the 600 theyre gonna explode man topped em the other day she's facing up again and now there just gonna make great fuckin bushes .......zlh smells nice as well and loving my coco mix 

Yeh they are pefect


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> my pleasure, always liked your grows btw ha ha jus.......yano...mmmm.....no I wont mention it


loooool


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol he's a cunt ain't he......I can just see him now with his rod reeling in lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

@shawny email


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

bizz you about?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sorry mate its a 250 cfl...thing I've found with CFLs are the plants don't drink as much.....can't wait to get me 600 veg and 600-850 flower onthe go iI'll have weed coming out me ears lol


if you have no further need for it then yes please mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawny, email again lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> bizz you about?


he is mate but ive kinda buried him under a mountain of emails so give him 10mins lmao


----------



## budolskie (Oct 14, 2014)

i need to buy another cfl bulb for my veg room then i can add the 300w led in the flower tent with the 600hps and 400mh


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

Intersting.......wonder if this applies to plants as well? if so could possibly open up a whole new can of worms on the breeding scene lol

http://themindunleashed.org/2014/01/scientists-found-memories-may-passed-generations-dna.html


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

i think it is a part of evolution, there are too many things that can't be explained simply by reflex/chemical reaction. if we really weren't born with any prior knowledge we would never have come to be the way we are. i think it is where our instincts really come from.

i often get the feeling that i have died a traumatic death, it's a weird sensation but it's like there is something in me that knows how it would feel to die a traumatic death.

not smoked for over a week too lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 14, 2014)

£130 cunting squidd I had to hand over to the robbing , thieving, spicy stinking, rodent shafting nig nog doctor today ! Just for a 25 min medical to renew HGV licence , just coughed £300 for cpc, fuck me , no wonder there's a driver shortage ! you're all cunts out there !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeh I'm here rambo or I too late lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

What colour are these Superman's sjplise to be I got red blue and yellow all differentat strength yellow 220 blue 200 and red I think 130mg


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> £130 cunting squidd I had to hand over to the robbing , thieving, spicy stinking, rodent shafting nig nog doctor today ! Just for a 25 min medical to renew HGV licence , just coughed £300 for cpc, fuck me , no wonder there's a driver shortage ! you're all cunts out there !


Use this lot next time mate, from £51 an you are in an out in about 3 mins

http://www.driversmedicals.com/


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> What colour are these Superman's sjplise to be I got red blue and yellow all differentat strength yellow 220 blue 200 and red I think 130mg


are they all the same prices?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> £130 cunting squidd I had to hand over to the robbing , thieving, spicy stinking, rodent shafting nig nog doctor today ! Just for a 25 min medical to renew HGV licence , just coughed £300 for cpc, fuck me , no wonder there's a driver shortage ! you're all cunts out there !


The CPC is gonna kill the industry


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol Yeh lower dose the lower tag u just get that mail? Can't even get on there at the mo


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol Yeh lower dose the lower tag u just get that mail? Can't even get on there at the mo


yeah, quite a bit more expensive than the purples tho aint they?

anything on there for about the same money or cheaper as the purples?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

I got a load of them luudes/mandrax the shit from wolf of wall street, the other day.

fuck they are abit mental like, lost a good few days lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

he says in the film they don't make them any more but that is total bollocks, they might have been outlawed but anything made from chemicals can easily be reproduced by dave in his shed.






leo watched this video before filming that scene where he drives his lambo off his nut, reckon this guy on on much more than just booze


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah, quite a bit more expensive than the purples tho aint they?
> 
> anything on there for about the same money or cheaper as the purples?


get him to ask pezza if he can do any deals on em for him...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Lsd, week 5 of 9...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lsd, week 5 of 9...


they look like they need a good feed mate


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

you aint taking that another four weeks lad, she's used all her nitrogen, i'd give those leaves another week, 2 max!
bud looks ok though


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

She's getting. 5ml of canna mono N on top of the flowering nutes, that yellowing is from after flip I switched to the flowering n totally forgot about the mono n all new growth is green, here's a popcorn I'm vaping.....


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

fuck you're getting as bad as lemon now lax.



this fella is nuts, makes sense though, most runners look like a bag of shite and older than they are


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Fuck u guys im going on agora


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

i'm missing all the fun here on the openweb  you lads are too cool for me


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck u guys im going on agora


We love you too buttercup lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm missing all the fun here on the openweb  you lads are too cool for me


makes 2 of us lol, i cant get the other place to work for me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Ur not missing much..well ur missing free drugs so yeah sorry ur missing loads, they've blackjack n hookers!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

south Africa G still has a huge market for em mate, that's where I got em from, came in 350


ghb said:


> he says in the film they don't make them any more but that is total bollocks, they might have been outlawed but anything made from chemicals can easily be reproduced by dave in his shed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


south africa G still has a big market for them, thats where i got em from mate


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

He's brilliant isn't he! He's always fucking pumped to fuck lol very funny guy


ghb said:


> fuck you're getting as bad as lemon now lax.
> 
> 
> 
> this fella is nuts, makes sense though, most runners look like a bag of shite and older than they are


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

are you noshing the mods off zedd??? how come every account i got is banned to fucked but you can post that! im reporting you lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 14, 2014)

so what you drinking tonight then mate?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so what you drinking tonight then mate?


im going even odds on a nice bot of some posh red wine???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

Sure I got a warning for the gif of me raping lems missus..some ppl have no taste


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so what you drinking tonight then mate?


ah ha busted yes I am drinking some new Zealand pinot noir but hitting the alc buzz with plenty of vaped cheese to keep it hardmode lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im going even odds on a nice bot of some posh red wine???


finally a bet you'll win


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

if i post real quick n stay active i dont get the cloudflare captcha shite......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> finally a bet you'll win


fuck off brownnose could u lick anymore arse over on the agora thread for freebies.......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> finally a bet you'll win


no not all all posh just mid price budgens shite


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

bttr than jackin up tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2014)

problem I have is psycho ,zlh or exo j b4 bed, help!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

Evening lads ... ffckn great draw for ireland tnite ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fuck off brownnose could u lick anymore arse over on the agora thread for freebies.......


yes, yes I can.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening lads ... ffckn great draw for ireland tnite ...



hows you mate? u all good?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yes, yes I can.


i actually liked you on this forum over there tho your a brownnose political posting for free drugs cunt!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

budworx gear is the fucking rocket!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I aint got shit on shawny n ur just as bad haha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

that was a good draw fucking el only just seen the results


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> budworx gear is the fucking rocket!!!


It's good isn't it. Remember my. 5 lasted the day


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

see the scots didnt do too bad either


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's good isn't it. Remember my. 5 lasted the day


its the rocket mate, thats proper.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

had 50 magnets land today thank fuck!!! i was skint n a mate wanted to pay 12.50 per pill for 40!!! was shitting it tho tbh dont like orders like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> had 50 magnets land today thank fuck!!! i was skint n a mate wanted to pay 12.50 per pill for 40!!! was shitting it tho tbh dont like orders like that.


why!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> that was a good draw fucking el only just seen the results


Ahh man me nerves were gone for the whole game .. i know we was playin for a nil all but gave kroos to much room for his goal but fck it il take a goal in the 93 min ha good man o shea on ur 100th cap  delighted i am ... but yea an absoulute great draw for us .... and thanks to scotland for keepin poland from winning ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> why!!!


cause 50 dutchies seized will get you into alot of shit!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh man me nerves were gone for the whole game .. i know we was playin for a nil all but gave kroos to much room for his goal but fck it il take a goal in the 93 min ha good man o shea on ur 100th cap  delighted i am ... but yea an absoulute great draw for us .... and thanks to scotland for keepin poland from winning ha


thats a fucking result mate, away against zee germans!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Mailed u sae


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh man me nerves were gone for the whole game .. i know we was playin for a nil all but gave kroos to much room for his goal but fck it il take a goal in the 93 min ha good man o shea on ur 100th cap  delighted i am ... but yea an absoulute great draw for us .... and thanks to scotland for keepin poland from winning ha


Yeah the missus isn't one bit pleased especially after the polish game lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mean!


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> problem I have is psycho ,zlh or exo j b4 bed, help!


cocktail j atleast 2g in one king size skin, it's possible and i'd like a pic as proof that you didn't pussy out


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

saaaaaaaaaaaaaaand as a fuking pannnnnnnnnnnnnnned


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

sorry i cloudflare keeps signing me out n asking for captcha if i dont post every 2 secs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> thats a fucking result mate, away against zee germans!!!


Ha away against zee worlds champs


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

Fuck this place has been moving the last two days, have the mods fucked off r what


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck this place has been moving the last two days, have the mods fucked off r what


hope so but i doubt it mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Ta fuuuuuuuuckin mean


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah the missus isn't one bit pleased especially after the polish game lol


Ha no sex for relax tnite ha


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaam sayin


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

it was a draw so mutual masturbation followed by a good seagulling is in order


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha away against zee worlds champs


reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesult! lol

you watch that shit against estonia??? 1-0? 10 men? shamefull


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

it was awful rambo, sober it was even more tragic trust me, i wouldn't be arsed if international footy was stopped tomorrow, they are wank


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Ta fuuuuuuuuckin mean


saaaaaaaaaaaand swings n roundabouts pal


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Rambo shave yer chest And get round ere and gimme a tit wank with them DD's ya got fuckin naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mean.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> it was awful rambo, sober it was even more tragic trust me, i wouldn't be arsed if international footy was stopped tomorrow, they are wank


they are digraceful G aint they? fucking shamefull


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Rambo shave yer chest And get round ere and gimme a tit wank with them DD's ya got fuckin naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mean.


60quid a hr horseface lollolol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

Swings and roundabouts kid gotta roll with the punches


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

60 quid an hour, get on aw with those prices you'll be the number one man whore is town lad


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

naaaaaaaaaaaa mean lol

you get me emails mate?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> 60 quid an hour, get on aw with those prices you'll be the number one man whore is town lad


they really are double d's G you think im on to a earner???


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesult! lol
> 
> you watch that shit against estonia??? 1-0? 10 men? shamefull


Yea good free kick tho man ... i just seen him lookin around the wall before it and was like this is in ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea good free kick tho man ... i just seen him lookin around the wall before it and was like this is in ha


90th min too fucking get in...........


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 90th min too fucking get in...........


93rd min ha get in


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

hahaha, 


rambo22 said:


> they really are double d's G you think im on to a earner???


 giz a go


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

my account is still fucked its hard work.

93th min get innnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2014)

goodnight all, stay classy rambo


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

last time I was in Thailand G I was 18 so a long time ago, was 500 bhat all night n 200-300 to the bar.

whats it cost nowdays?

I don't need the ladyboy price you keep that to yaself lol do you go pattaya?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> goodnight all, stay classy rambo


 always G always mate, classy mofo keyboard warrior is i lol

night night


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

speaking of results lets have a lil shoutout for Northan Ireland 2-0 away to greece!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> 60quid a hr horseface lollolol[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> HHaha I'd only need five mins I make that a fiver lolol ta meeeeean


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

if ya gonna qoute do it right shithead!

you get that coin ok?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> speaking of results lets have a lil shoutout for Northan Ireland 2-0 away to greece!


Yea man there top there table fair play to them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa mean lol
> 
> you get me emails mate?



Yeh man mailed ya back


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh man mailed ya back


replied sorry i got a shitload of browsers open,


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> speaking of results lets have a lil shoutout for Northan Ireland 2-0 away to greece!


If your goina give them a shout out at least spell it right ffs, northern Ireland u southan fairy lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> If your goina give them a shout out at least spell it right ffs, northern Ireland u southan fairy lol


theres no bloody pleasing you sometime u moody git lolol

3 wins on the trot tho get innnnnnnnnnnn lolol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

if your looking for proper proper mg go budworx mate its the rocket....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

any baccy smokers too, new vendor selling duty free on you no where for 8quid a 50g, its just duty not the fake shit

postman pat the vendors name is


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2014)

yoooooo  whats happening people?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> any baccy smokers too, new vendor selling duty free on you no where for 8quid a 50g, its just duty not the fake shit
> 
> postman pat the vendors name is


Yeah m8 were doing good, not goina win anything tho lol. My ma gets me 3 x 50g pouches of proper amber leaf for 21 quid, can't get a lot of it tho, like 3 a week or sometimes a fortnight lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

las fingerez said:


> yoooooo  whats happening people?


is that really u las????


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> if your looking for proper proper mg go budworx mate its the rocket....


I've .27 coins left, might get me a half g off him, I'll maybe take a look. I got them coins at £199 ther now around 270


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah m8 were doing good, not goina win anything tho lol. My ma gets me 3 x 50g pouches of proper amber leaf for 21 quid, can't get a lot of it tho, like 3 a week or sometimes a fortnight lol


alot of the baccy round here mg is that fake shit, this isnt which im happy about.

i smoke embassy filters but when poor is amber leaf lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2014)

yep course bro


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I've .27 coins left, might get me a half g off him, I'll maybe take a look. I got them coins at £199 ther now around 270


mate honest its the fucking rocket!!!

i picked the type 1


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

las fingerez said:


> yep course bro


where ya fucking been man, missed ya bro.

mail me on the old sambo account


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> where ya fucking been man, missed ya bro.
> 
> mail me on the old sambo account


i messaged ya on the newuser and dropped u an email on ur percy


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

las fingerez said:


> i messaged ya on the newuser and dropped u an email on ur percy


loads of shit has gone down most me accounts banned mate, ive replied to your mail tho.

real good to hear from ya las


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 14, 2014)

all you proxxy boyos who claim to not no the dn man the fuck up, ive only ever been 1 persons proxxy and that was cause he helped me out a shitload.....

the dn is piss easy its just bullshit claims of i dont know how so you can have it sent elsewhere rather than your own drop..........


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> all you proxxy boyos who claim to not no the dn man the fuck up, ive only ever been 1 persons proxxy and that was cause he helped me out a shitload.....
> 
> the dn is piss easy its just bullshit claims of i dont know how so you can have it sent elsewhere rather than your own drop..........


Totally agree lol, it's a piece of fuckin piss, but maybe some peoples other halfs don't allow them lmao.....how sad!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

las fingerez said:


> yoooooo  whats happening people?


fuck me now theres a blast from the past lol, how you been mate?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2014)

Is that DN anygood for weed lads or just the class a's


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Is that DN anygood for weed lads or just the class a's


a lot of the lads wont be out of their pits until midday lol

yeah a few of the lads ordered some weed a while back an there are some deals to be had but takes a bit of searching it seems, from what i remember them saying before buying small amounts in grams isnt that cost effective but buying half ozs n up there are some decent deals to be had but a lot of the cheaper stuff available comes thru customs so there is always the risk etc, slightly more expensive stuff available from uk to uk tho (think street prices)

you would be much better off going to the "other place" and arranging something in there from one of the lads


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> any baccy smokers too, new vendor selling duty free on you no where for 8quid a 50g, its just duty not the fake shit
> 
> postman pat the vendors name is


he does cheaper for bulk, seems sound he's getting in Samson n already has amberleaf n golden Virginia


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Is that DN anygood for weed lads or just the class a's


Yeah it's pretty good for green but better for hash tbh


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> he does cheaper for bulk, seems sound he's getting in Samson n already has amberleaf n golden Virginia


lol they are only £7.50 down here.............if you can find someone with any lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Well then setup a vendors account lol literally only one vendor selling rolling baccy!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Totally agree lol, it's a piece of fuckin piss, but maybe some peoples other halfs don't allow them lmao.....how sad!


Or maybe some ppl dont currently have the money to buy some coins but since another member already had bought something thought they would help shift em n make everyone a profit along the way?...................nah, i think we will use your version, much more melodramatic lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well then setup a vendors account lol literally only one vendor selling rolling baccy!


lol no interest in a vendors account mate, too expensive for starters and also i dont have any problems getting rid of stuff........just sourcing it in the first place lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2014)

morning,

was gunna say summert but meh! cannot remember, got sum work to do on veg tent, had to mak a mini reflector,,,, i remeber few yrs bak sum1 made 1, rather gay, il show a propper diy mini refelctor for small tents soon.

gotta go shop

bbs


Saerimmner said:


> Or maybe some ppl dont currently have the money to buy some coins but since another member already had bought something thought they would help shift em n make everyone a profit along the way?........



exaktly how id rolll mate.. everyones gotta eat


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

How's the glass blowing going yorkie?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning,
> 
> was gunna say summert but meh! cannot remember, got sum work to do on veg tent, had to mak a mini reflector,,,, i remeber few yrs bak sum1 made 1, rather gay, il show a propper diy mini refelctor for small tents soon.
> 
> ...


exactly mate, sometimes i think ppl in here forget not everyone has been growing continously for the last X years an has managed to pay off all their debt etc, not all of us have the option of just spunking a few hundred quid a week/month just on drugs, some of us have families to feed/bills to pay etc


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll Look into it, also 6.50 50g turner I can get round the doors here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go n recklessly spend a couple hundred quid on some drugs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's the glass blowing going yorkie?


I was telling Dub and Ic3 the other week.

I need some non return valves for the torch end if my gas hoses (dodgy size from USA), some oxygen and some hand tools and I'm good to go.

Just waiting on weed/money.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

How much is a vendor account on Agora Relax?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

I've no idea mate, but one of the lads on here will let you know.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How much is a vendor account on Agora Relax?


Think someone the other week was bandying around a figure of about 2.5k, i may be wrong tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Think someone the other week was bandying around a figure of about 2.5k, i may be wrong tho


I don't think it's that much.

I thought it was a couple of hundred quid from an old post in the forums but I'm not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

On the forums I've seen. 6 but with the coins going to shite it's probably gone up


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> On the forums I've seen. 6 but with the coins going to shite it's probably gone up


£600/£6k/6 bitcoins/ 6 potatoes?????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

I've got 6 potatoes!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

.6 motherfuckers


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> .6 motherfuck


.6 of what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> .6 of what?


Lol, a bitcoin.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Of how many fucks I give...what the fuck do u think? haha what's the only currency accepted on the markets BITCOINS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

I do keep forgetting ur one of the none market chaps Rimmer lol if you see someting with a decimal we're usually talking about point of a coin.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

So that's about £140 based on me being able to get coins at £233 ish.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, a bitcoin.


Im sure it would have prob been that but the boy dont make it easy does he lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I do keep forgetting ur one of the none market chaps Rimmer lol if you see someting with a decimal we're usually talking about point of a coin.





[email protected] said:


> I do keep forgetting ur one of the none market chaps Rimmer lol if you see someting with a decimal we're usually talking about point of a coin.


makes a change, normally its coke with you lot in here lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Use my referral link if ur thinking of opening an account.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

I've got a signed up profile, several actually but don't have the cash for a vendor yet.


And as a heads up Relax, if somebody uses your referral link they no longer get their own referral link in a message from Agora admin after signup and spam posting.

Fuck knows why.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

shawny email


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

I really wanna see that packaging bud upload ASAP


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 15, 2014)

Sound mate just emailed ya back and sent the pic with it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah yorkie it's 0.6 on agora n,0.5 on evo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

if ur ever having issues uploading pics try hosting em on anonfiles.com n linking it here


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2014)

Time for Me to get baked big nail


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Ur thumb looks like a big toe


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Since ur short on smoke half that man lol that's a massive dab


----------



## budolskie (Oct 15, 2014)

To late haha, I have a little smoke see me ower a few days got a bag shite for the tube aswell and still a few dabs worth in freezer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

3 Exo and 1 Psycho @ 8 weeks 12/12.
Chop @ 9 weeks on Monday.






Next lot @ 2 days 12/12.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 15, 2014)

Pezzas gift that lump of M is .7 lol and someone tell me wtf is 5mapb? Got 100mg of that some etizolam domino purple + MDMA capsules and a vitamin tablet to keep me in good shape lmao guys a fuckin legend man


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Pezzas gift that lump of M is .7 lol and someone tell me wtf is 5mapb? Got 100mg of that some etizolam domino purple + MDMA capsules and a vitamin tablet to keep me in good shape lmao guys a fuckin legend man


looks like he has mixed some Md with this stuff lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-APB


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> and someone tell me wtf is 5mapb?


It's a designer drug similar to the MD** family........

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-MAPB

I think Shulgin invented it, it could be newer but not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

He was on about that bizzle..how was his punny packaging lol its the packaging I'm Interested in lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

After a bit of quick research it turns out it's not one of Sasha's pets but was knocked up by one of the underground RC chemists around 2010.

You might want to get some dosage advice on that Bizzle.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Think pezza already dosed em for him. Looked like it was in a capsule


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

*" Re: 5-MAPB (1-(benzofuran-5-yl)-N-methylpropan-2-amine) drug info*
This is a very good drug. Hands down the best benzo-furan. The original synthesis of it in the UK apparently yielded 10kg, which has now all been sold on to resellers, and I highly suspect that after that has gone the only form this will be available in is pills/binders, due to basic economics and experience of the market.

Dosage: 120mg insufflated + 60mg + 60mg +60mg
Body weight: 80kg
Effects: Increase sociability, increased lucidness, music appreciation, the horn,
Side effects: None noteworthy

The powder is a fluffy beige color. It has small solid lumps in it too. Amazingly (unlike 6-apb) its not too bad to snort, it's not as light and powdery and has more weight to it. I started with a 3mg allergy dose, waited three hours and then railed 120mg.

Effects felt within a minute. Extremely pleasurable buzz developed. It has a very different headspace than 6-apb or other MDMA analogues; the best I can compare it to is MDA. It has a very lucid yet very mongy buzz, theres no rush or urgency about it like with MDMA. Music appreciation way up. Extremely sociable. Feel extremely relaxed and content. No real burn on snorting worth complaining about. I'm guessing it's duration is slightly shorted than 6-apb but longer than MDMA, I'd guess it's about 14 hours (6-apb is thought to be 17 and MDMA 8 ).

An extremely interesting chemical. The main thing I like about it is that there is no real noticeable gurn on it, it doesn't have the worst side effects of MDMA. I could feel myself expecting to gurn due to the effects but getting no pleasure from doing it when I did. The comedown was pretty tepid too, though I did dose 4g of GHB to send me off three hours after the last dose. Very binge-able, I re dosed three times with 60mg even though I didn't plan to.* "*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

Pezza randomly posts really good deals on the other place if ur ever looking to try ir


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

@shawny, yet another email lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm laughing to myself inside at that post I've quoted, I posted it for the trip report but the guy and his......

*"The original synthesis of it in the UK apparently yielded 10kg, which has now all been sold on to resellers, and I highly suspect that after that has gone the only form this will be available in is pills/binders, due to basic economics and experience of the market."*

.......reminds me of when I first heard of DMT, I was about 17-18 at the time and I read about it in a centre pages anecdotal article in an underground Hardcore dance magazine called "Core".

This magazine only ever had 3 issues go to print and then disappeared off the face of the earth (it was actually a good mag if you were raving at the time).
The article was written as a first person account of some guys experiences with DMT and how he came across it.

The story was that he got his taste from an Australian trance Dj he met one time who used to hit DMT and have a trip right before going on for his set (for divine inspiration he said) and he told him the one and only ever made batch of DMT was in barrels on a military ship sunk off the coast of Australia and he payed some silly price like £1200 a gram for it.



And now here we are years later, a lot older and wiser with kids knocking it up from alcohol extractions of mimosa in the kitchen and the full synth isn't difficult.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

lol just been headhunted for a job thru facebook, could be worth a phone call at least lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice one Rimmer, good luck.


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2014)

aka, dave pm'd you asking do you wanna bust a few heads on the door this friday lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> aka, dave pm'd you asking do you wanna bust a few heads on the door this friday lol


lol i wish, i miss working the doors

nah been approached by an agency that an ex employee of mine is now working for n they wanna put me forward for some transport managers job, yet to find out the details tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice one Rimmer, good luck.


ty mate


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2014)

transport manager!?, that is possibly one of the most stressful jobs i could think of, obviously depending on the company like. all this new cpc bollocks is surely gonna make it worse, i bet you find the last fella was found swinging, but then work is work, i'm sure it's not as bad as i'm making out, just love being negative.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> transport manager!?, that is possibly one of the most stressful jobs i could think of, obviously depending on the company like. all this new cpc bollocks is surely gonna make it worse, i bet you find the last fella was found swinging, but then work is work, i'm sure it's not as bad as i'm making out, just love being negative.


its not stressful if u don't give a fuk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for that yorkstar Yeh he told me what it is and he's put 100mg of it in a cap for me I'm gonna blast it at the weekend might half the dose and see how i feel when its peaking I rekon 100mg could be too much for me lol if not I'll slam the other half .I've also got 3 etizolam think 1mg is equivalent to 1 or 10x 10mg diazepam


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> its not stressful if u don't give a fuk


true but if you wan't to make it to your first payday you surely have to give atleast .6 of a fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> true but if you wan't to make it to your first payday you surely have to give atleast .6 of a fuck lol


dunno mate ive never really been employed and I just cant imagine caring enough to worry about it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> dunno mate ive never really been employed and I just cant imagine caring enough to worry about it



lol

too true


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

just joined NEW FORUM AND decided to troll the fuk out of the admin cos hes being an arrogant cunt ha ha bit of stress relief in a busy day lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just joined NEW FORUM AND decided to troll the fuk out of the admin cos hes being an arrogant cunt ha ha bit of stress relief in a busy day lol


 lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 15, 2014)

Evening lads hows things .... just started watchin peaky blinders dont know if any of use watch it but its good


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

Evening mate, they are all over at the other place so doubt much will go on in here tonight lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ha cool man cheers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2014)

well ther not talking!!! boring cunts.d

slow as fuk over ther pisses me off.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ther not talking!!! boring cunts.d
> 
> slow as fuk over ther pisses me off.


 ur only gonna get more pissed off here then, summat like 4 posts in 6hrs or whatever lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> ur only gonna get more pissed off here then, summat like 4 posts in 6hrs or whatever lmao



innit. nobody gives a fuk no more
http://thebiglead.com/2014/10/14/fat-shirtless-hockey-fan-dumps-beers-on-his-head-dances-with-bear/


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

I been busy trolling a hitler thread lol and lol again im having some fun sad ol cunt that I am ha ha buzzin tho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

I think all lurkers should come out of the bushes and feel the love of the thread


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm feeling it Z mmmmmm


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 15, 2014)

It's all warm & moist


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I been busy trolling a hitler thread lol and lol again im having some fun sad ol cunt that I am ha ha buzzin tho



make sure ur on prosy or vpn then wen they ban ur ip just change and go bak

fucking columbo bugging me who u are


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make sure ur on prosy or vpn then wen they ban ur ip just change and go bak
> 
> fucking columbo bugging me who u are


fuck me aint you figured it out yet? ill give you a clue in n hour or so if ya still aint worked it out lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make sure ur on prosy or vpn then wen they ban ur ip just change and go bak
> 
> fucking columbo bugging me who u are


he likes cookies...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> make sure ur on prosy or vpn then wen they ban ur ip just change and go bak
> 
> fucking columbo bugging me who u are


lol been banned already and first person in first 3 hours of the site opening, ha ha on proxy so will have my fun, shit they fukin cant handle the truth cunts lol ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Or maybe some ppl dont currently have the money to buy some coins but since another member already had bought something thought they would help shift em n make everyone a profit along the way?...................nah, i think we will use your version, much more melodramatic lmao


Or maybe there's lots of other reasons people claim it doesn't work or it's too hard too use, I'm only stating what I know and I know some guys that ther other halfs don't like or let them order. Don't be so big headed sae and assume in talking about u


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Or maybe there's lots of other reasons people claim it doesn't work or it's too hard too use, I'm only stating what I know and I know some guys that ther other halfs don't like or let them order. Don't be so big headed sae and assume in talking about u


Well if you go back n look at it, rambo has a dig at EVERYONE that orders thru someone (page 7043) and then the very next post is you agreeing with him and what sounds like you assuming that peoples other halves dont let em order, now bearing in mind it was quite obvious in the previous pages that me n shawny had been talking bout exactly that what you think i was meant to think?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 15, 2014)

Evening slags what a gwaaan then? I'm just smoking some damp billberry went to look at some bud after dinner its wetter than mine in chopped 2 days ago lmao the fuckin cheek.....so I'm on the damp bud tonight lol and I'm getting stoned lol might get that vape on the go drop a epltizolam and dfift off feeling nice


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2014)

yano wat u were sayin about walking round town at 3 am off ya tits.....u not the only one lol 



 last 4 mins is boring btw


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you go back n look at it, rambo has a dig at EVERYONE that orders thru someone (page 7043) and then the very next post is you agreeing with him and what sounds like you assuming that peoples other halves dont let em order, now bearing in mind it was quite obvious in the previous pages that me n shawny had been talking bout exactly that what you think i was meant to think?


Not assuming sae, I know people that ther other halfs don't like/let them order. Funny u single out my post and not Rambos......if I mine right I've actually ordered of there for u and sent them on


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 15, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Not assuming sae, I know people that ther other halfs don't like/let them order. Funny u single out my post and not Rambos......if I mine right I've actually ordered of there for u and sent them on


Anyway sae why dont u order off ther on ur own??? Must be over a year ago I ordered for u and you still ain't managed it. And ffs don't say money problems cos you stuck the cash in my account no probs......so yeah clear it up and let us know why you can't order then??


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyway sae why dont u order off ther on ur own??? Must be over a year ago I ordered for u and you still ain't managed it. And ffs don't say money problems cos you stuck the cash in my account no probs......so yeah clear it up and let us know why you can't order then??


simply because he had an amount already sitting there he needed shifting so it worked out well for both of us(profit) to take some to get rid of

also i havent really bothered setting up an account is i just simply dont have the need, i dont take numerous different drugs like half the lads on here, weed is still cheaper to buy down here than from the DN and the only thing i really ever indulge in other than the weed is the occasional pill/MD once or twice a year so whats the point of setting up an account to use twice a year?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Not assuming sae, I know people that ther other halfs don't like/let them order. Funny u single out my post and not Rambos......if I mine right I've actually ordered of there for u and sent them on


I dont think you ordered them spcifically for me, think you either had em sitting there already or a mate had some or summat? not entirely sure ive slept since then n it was over a year ago as not had anything like that since i moved house n that was 14 months ago roughly


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2014)

mg s right fukin women are a drag one thing about putting th money on the table every month is no cunt can tell me shit about how money is spent


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2014)

aaaaand consequently ive got a shed full of shite I don't use


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

off to do the school run then gotta try n find some more soil n bamboo canes from somewhere lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well if you go back n look at it, rambo has a dig at EVERYONE that orders thru someone (page 7043) and then the very next post is you agreeing with him and what sounds like you assuming that peoples other halves dont let em order, now bearing in mind it was quite obvious in the previous pages that me n shawny had been talking bout exactly that what you think i was meant to think?


Loool, that didn't even click, i thought he was on about garys missus hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

morning fuk nuggets

@The Yorkshireman got a naked 250 in that small tent now. muh happier


my seed lineup is chem dawg,,jackx northern lights and sour d x chronic
with psy and livers as per! 
the zlh is NOWAY a 10 week strain. im reckon 11-12, but since shes 5ft and already leaning il leat her go the distance


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't get it, it was too cold with a 5" Ram and an air cooled 600w.

You're saying it's better with a 5" Ram and a naked 250w?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Fucking moron yanks again, n they wonder why ebola is spreading lmao

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/16/ebola-patient-man-plain-clothes-hazmat-dallas_n_5995028.html?1413455562


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning shit heads went to the grow shop to get me tent Mrs took £20 without telling me makes me look a right dick in there fuckin silly slag.....I'm in two minds now whether to buy another Dr 120 or a dr90 for vegging 4 plants think I'll get the 90 wait till 4 plants ram it full then whack em in the 120 and flip.....bent the psy's over they gone mad taking over me little 60x60 had to take 3 exo out so got 2 exo 2 psy and 1 zlh.....just want me new tent so incan get em under a 600mh.....gonna go for the xxl hoods as well £80 a piece but look the bollocks men serious light spreadage.....could of bought another tent but it ain't got the holes on the sides so fuck buying a tent then go cutting holes in it sounds like something ice would do lolol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit heads went to the grow shop to get me tent Mrs took £20 without telling me makes me look a right dick in there fuckin silly slag.....I'm in two minds now whether to buy another Dr 120 or a dr90 for vegging 4 plants think I'll get the 90 wait till 4 plants ram it full then whack em in the 120 and flip.....bent the psy's over they gone mad taking over me little 60x60 had to take 3 exo out so got 2 exo 2 psy and 1 zlh.....just want me new tent so incan get em under a 600mh.....gonna go for the xxl hoods as well £80 a piece but look the bollocks men serious light spreadage.....could of bought another tent but it ain't got the holes on the sides so fuck buying a tent then go cutting holes in it sounds like something ice would do lolol


You saying that....i went to the local hydro shop for a bag of Batmix n got given a free lighter, free 50ml bottle of bcuzz blossom builder n a free 60ml bottle of atami bloombastic..............oh an they are opening a seed shop soon so i showed em the BB site, both of em were straight on their phones to start ordering an they may even approach BB next year to start stocking them lol

Productive day so far lol.......part from they didnt have any bamboo canes lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.siotw.org/

bizzle did u not learn about spending divvy money on equipment uneseraly? only thing u need to spend money on is the filter. u know this, u agreed this? and now your spending 80 bar on a hood when its not needed? dude what are you thinkin? wer not legal yano..........

your mad,is all 


gotta go thru the BP later pull her out and get her checked top to bottom for nanners. fuk shes forsty
@Saerimmner how long this pheno flower for ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit heads went to the grow shop to get me tent Mrs took £20 without telling me makes me look a right dick in there fuckin silly slag.....I'm in two minds now whether to buy another Dr 120 or a dr90 for vegging 4 plants think I'll get the 90 wait till 4 plants ram it full then whack em in the 120 and flip.....bent the psy's over they gone mad taking over me little 60x60 had to take 3 exo out so got 2 exo 2 psy and 1 zlh.....just want me new tent so incan get em under a 600mh.....gonna go for the xxl hoods as well £80 a piece but look the bollocks men serious light spreadage.....could of bought another tent but it ain't got the holes on the sides so fuck buying a tent then go cutting holes in it sounds like something ice would do lolol


i just bought a black orchid air cooled light for £48 delivered from ebay mate, fantastic build quality etc, have a quick look as ya might save yaself £30-40 n its more than enough to cover a 4x4 area

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131173758688?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> he likes cookies...


Someone say Cookies!









This my first taste of the GSC's and even though its more likley a gsc x, it was a great cut with full flav. and crazy frost you could hardly see the green through!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Someone say Cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something you would order again? also any idea what version of GSC it is?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweeet sae........ice these hoods are the bollocks next size up from what I had before in the 120 + a 250 blasting shits gonna go mental....no matter what u gotta spend money on your grow shit and it pays for itself anyway naaaaaaaaaaaa mean blad


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning shit heads went to the grow shop to get me tent Mrs took £20 without telling me makes me look a right dick in there fuckin silly slag.....I'm in two minds now whether to buy another Dr 120 or a dr90 for vegging 4 plants think I'll get the 90 wait till 4 plants ram it full then whack em in the 120 and flip.....bent the psy's over they gone mad taking over me little 60x60 had to take 3 exo out so got 2 exo 2 psy and 1 zlh.....just want me new tent so incan get em under a 600mh.....gonna go for the xxl hoods as well £80 a piece but look the bollocks men serious light spreadage.....could of bought another tent but it ain't got the holes on the sides so fuck buying a tent then go cutting holes in it sounds like something ice would do lolol


I'm flowering 7 in my dr90 with a 600w so no worries there mate lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Sweeet sae........ice these hoods are the bollocks next size up from what I had before in the 120 + a 250 blasting shits gonna go mental....no matter what u gotta spend money on your grow shit and it pays for itself anyway naaaaaaaaaaaa mean blad



nope my 50 qwid 6" hood does just as good a job and since your 20 butty down already...................

anwyays going to school, got me eldest on a IEP. dont even get me started on that


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

[[email protected], post: 10974202, member: 741874"]I'm flowering 7 in my dr90 with a 600w so no worries there mate lol[/QUOTE]

Scraggle.com


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> something you would order again? also any idea what version of GSC it is?


got some coming soon , awaiting a snip of her too so ill try find out the origins of the seed's, very like Fireball's or the sweeter dog pheno, lovley smoke and dank as!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> got some coming soon , awaiting a snip of her too so ill try find out the origins of the seed's, very like Fireball's or the sweeter dog pheno, lovley smoke and dank as!


so its a seed version then n not the clone only?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

Ahhhh but the hoods will be great for next summer....I've got a wing reflector I might justuse that in the veg but all depends how hot shit gets......I'll have the big 6"rvk sat on top of veg pulling from the flower tent thru to veg and use that fan u gave me to blow fresh air in the flower......that's why I need hoods u see......just thought I can attach the wing to one of the cool tubes job done sorted ......so all I need is a 90x90 and an xxl hood


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so its a seed version then n not the clone only?


no clone only in U.K im afraid, but its deff. a clone that will stay around!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> no clone only in U.K im afraid, but its deff. a clone that will stay around!!


the clone only IS in the UK but everyone ive found so far that has it wants FAR too much money for a snip


----------



## ghb (Oct 16, 2014)

overhyped imo, it is frosty and has a nice taste but a shit yield and not the most potent. the one i had was the thin mint forum cut, and yes he wanted 200 quid for a cut (said i could have 50 for that price but he wouldn't give me one for less than 200)


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2014)

200 for a snip....fuk that most anyone should pay is 50 quid that's so much profit, anyway these cunts get no biz and peeps hate em...try selling girl scut cookies round here...gangster naaaa fukin meen


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2014)

girl scat cookies if yer wisdom farmer lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2014)

Lol, that Ebola patient video and the guy without a suit has got 'bullshit' written all over it.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh also forgot to mention..................Gringo cuts have been taken, done 6 for now an left the mother to veg a bit more in case anymore are needed so within a fortnight i will absolutely NOT need your addies as i would never dream of breaking the sites terms n conditions by sending one out to any of you lmfao



well fuk u i DONT want one then...

all my shit looking dank as mofo atm, im sure the one me and dub been nipping and fucking with the past few months is gunna be a fast finsiher. more nips and knuckles and mad random branches than u can shake a stik at

nanner hunt later


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, that Ebola patient video and the guy without a suit has got 'bullshit' written all over it.


probably a practice drill that was filmed or summat


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

hg or prolapse, send me some of these irlenad only yo!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hg or prolapse, send me some of these irlenad only yo!


just buy em yaself straight from their post offce website mate
http://www.irishstamps.ie/shop/c-24-occasion-stamps.aspx?utm_source=AnPost&utm_medium=PersonalDropDown&utm_campaign=CMS


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> just buy em yaself straight from their post offce website mate
> http://www.irishstamps.ie/shop/c-24-occasion-stamps.aspx?utm_source=AnPost&utm_medium=PersonalDropDown&utm_campaign=CMS


oh ok, was gunna pay for em,,lol
notlike here buy these and il have em for nowt.

ther not ther

http://www.irishstamps.ie/shop/p-1485-game-icons-68c-block-of-4.aspx


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh ok, was gunna pay for em,,lol
> notlike here buy these and il have em for nowt.
> 
> ther not ther


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3274597


----------



## ghb (Oct 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 200 for a snip....fuk that most anyone should pay is 50 quid that's so much profit, anyway these cunts get no biz and peeps hate em...try selling girl scut cookies round here...gangster naaaa fukin meen



believe it or not, the current cheese cutting i have now was gifted to me by a close friend, the one who convinced me to finally start growing was given to him to wipe an 8 grand debt, lololol.

he had the kids lexus and then got a phone call saying i can get you a cheese cutting give me ma car back. seams a bit fucked but at the time he was growing some shitty widows and domina, proper headache shit!. we are talking over ten years ago now, getting cuttings was not so easy as today. he has probably grown a few tonnes of it now so the 8k whilst fuckin batshit crazy is somewhat justified if you look at if from an ROI point of view.


i would never buy a cutting, not even for a 5er, i got my cheese for free and nothing has better commercial value than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh ok, was gunna pay for em,,lol
> notlike here buy these and il have em for nowt.
> 
> ther not ther
> ...


if I can pick em up at the post office when I'm getting my dole I'll get u a few but I'm not signing up n ordering the fuckers for u


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> believe it or not, the current cheese cutting i have now was gifted to me by a close friend, the one who convinced me to finally start growing was given to him to wipe an 8 grand debt, lololol.
> 
> he had the kids lexus and then got a phone call saying i can get you a cheese cutting give me ma car back. seams a bit fucked but at the time he was growing some shitty widows and domina, proper headache shit!. we are talking over ten years ago now, getting cuttings was not so easy as today. he has probably grown a few tonnes of it now so the 8k whilst fuckin batshit crazy is somewhat justified if you look at if from an ROI point of view.
> 
> ...



youl have the scouse cheese cut wont u? that ones menna be super resiny?



[email protected] said:


> if I can pick em up at the post office when I'm getting my dole I'll get u a few but I'm not signing up n ordering the fuckers for u


lol its ok il order em,dont want em loose pal i want em in teh collectors strip


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/21/us-silkroad-ulbricht-bail-idUSBRE9AK1JU20131121

http://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/2jdxhh/ross_ulbrichts_silkroad_trail_moved_to_january/


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

I wasn't aware


Saerimmner said:


> the clone only IS in the UK but everyone ive found so far that has it wants FAR too much money for a snip


, i assumed it was a seed but ill deff find out, it ticks all the boxes for gsc


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

This sounds like same cut, I'm having to go psst the guy I got that bud from and get it from a friend of a friend as they're being greedy about parting with it


ghb said:


> overhyped imo, it is frosty and has a nice taste but a shit yield and not the most potent. the one i had was the thin mint forum cut, and yes he wanted 200 quid for a cut (said i could have 50 for that price but he wouldn't give me one for less than 200)


,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2014)

Some fucking feed.
bitch better let me cum in her gob later..too full for anything at the moment though lol honey roasted duck n an orgy of veg.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

[email protected] "orgy of veg " sounds like a disabled gang bang.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Oct 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> youl have the scouse cheese cut wont u? that ones menna be super resiny?
> 
> 
> 
> lol its ok il order em,dont want em loose pal i want em in teh collectors strip



it come from a colourful bunch from birmingham, they are all lifed up to fuck nowadays, ya get me? it's not as resiny as most of the stuff i grow, it's all about the smell really, smoked too much of it to even care any more.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2014)

Ross Ulbrichts parents are surprised he didn't get bail ffs, six counts of soliciting murder and biggest ever drugs and weapons profiteer this century....where the fuk does expecting bail come into this they gonna bang him up in jail til hes murdered imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 17, 2014)

morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2014)

Morning lads...Bizzle, how was the capsule u got off pez?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2014)

Morning boys.

I'm getting a bit pissed off with the knackered starter motor on our car waking me up every morning when the missus goes out to work.

Oh well, wake n' bake it is.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm holding off the wake n bake as it's gona be a dab am starting the day with, cos I didn't wana buy any vietnamese blueberry last night


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

Just been hovering over the bong tho I'm dieing to go sink a bong tho with 0.1 on


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2014)

Loool you've smoked it all haven't you bud lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2014)

Stop procrastinating Bud and get on it!

I'm on for another couple of Cheese/Psycho pipes before a coffee yet.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

I no I'm gona heat the nail now fuck it, just potted a bubblegum up ready for the 12/12 this weekend.... 
Need a couple more pots for moving the next lot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2014)

Kin'ell, potting up before 10?

Lad's a grafter!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

Morning all,

vietnamese blueberry?! has chink cabbage gone up in the world?

So Las popped up in his thread asking about a new SLH cut going round asking if it was his. I thought it was a new Zeddd cut? anyone know?

I've a belter new lemon cut atm, stinks like lemon sour. cracking yielder, it's about a week off being done, reckon i'll have a scrump at her this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning all,
> 
> vietnamese blueberry?! has chink cabbage gone up in the world?
> 
> ...


Yeah he popped in here. Don't think zeddds one is his..n ice said the it's not a 10weeker n isn't las's suppose to finish fast? 
zeddds not lem so I doubt he'd take credit for someone else's work looool


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

don't be shy now don


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2014)

thats the zlh


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

you had that saved or something?, zedd's number one FANBOY!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

Las' pheno was just over 10 weeks 73-77 days, he said.

GHB, I'll chuck a pic up tonight this was a week or so ago


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

no it isent his cut, we established this a bit bak,hence naming it ZLH, im 6 weeks in today and its WAYYY behind the other 9-10 weekers i have in, in structure and bud densty and whatnot. if you want i can pop up and drag it out for a pic?


i that las @Don Gin and Ton /? well its fukall like mine, look how purp yours is/.? cold temps?

gunna have a shit and il do a pic


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

i saw it on your thread, looks cracking, getting my BB order next week, hopefully i 'll get one similar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

I see, so is it on par with Las or what then? doesn't sound like it if it's lagging behind but then again it's lucky to be alive around you IC3

that pic is a cross i did a while back ice, it's Smelly Cherry x ( Larry OG x Sour diesel x Chem Dawg) I was calling it sweet & sour but that's in use so i'm going to call it sour lemon. the purps is all genetic with this one. my temps are toasty if anything, not that i check them ever tbh.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

my blue pit looks fucking mint, shame bowt nanners, went ona nanner hunt this morning and cut em all off, only like 10


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> i saw it on your thread, looks cracking, getting my BB order next week, hopefully i 'll get one similar


I'll have to fly separate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I see, so is it on par with Las or what then? doesn't sound like it if it's lagging behind but then again it's lucky to be alive around you IC3
> 
> that pic is a cross i did a while back ice, it's Smelly Cherry x ( Larry OG x Sour diesel x Chem Dawg) I was calling it sweet & sour but that's in use so i'm going to call it sour lemon. the purps is all genetic with this one. my temps are toasty if anything, not that i check them ever tbh.



yeh i had your sweet and sour, fulo of beans but yeh,, haha, got my shit dialled in now breadbin! all looking great

that zlh ther is like 5 foot, snapped a shitty bottom pulling it out for u!! anotherone for the hash freezer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

canny size that ic3. can't mind on gifting ya the S&S? Can;t say I rememebr anyone saying they found pips but with mix up of genetics in there pips are more than possible


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

you said your blue pit is mint but showed us the haze, could of at least snapped one pic for us lad lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> you said your blue pit is mint but showed us the haze, could of at least snapped one pic for us lad lol



if im dragging em out mate ther getting fucked up. il get a snap tonight at 7 for lights off, thers 4 undr 1k and ther all like 4-5ft so pulling em out causes damage.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

btw how much better are the second tier buds than main colas, i top my plants so i don't get those big tops knots but as impressive as size is, density and lack of shiity stem and leaf make me happier


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canny size that ic3. can't mind on gifting ya the S&S? Can;t say I rememebr anyone saying they found pips but with mix up of genetics in there pips are more than possible


yeh the ss i THINK was pollentated by a dog sumwer in the mix as was a livers/zlh/and sumert else/
no not mine. i have sum liversxdog beans here. that does sound nice aaha



ghb said:


> btw how much better are the second tier buds than main colas, i top my plants so i don't get those big tops knots but as impressive as size is, density and lack of shiity stem and leaf make me happier


 yeh i undertsand mate. the bottom stuff orite got i dont have the very bottom, the slh is like 2 ft before the firt branch as everything i do is, i have another one thats been nipped all over for the past 3 months lol, its messey but nice if u get me.

anything real small goes into hash

the crits i have are topped 7 tops all nice. just a chew getting snaps.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

Ii the blue round here just smells like blue and tastes like poo haha to many people trying to do it and there 0.6 10as haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ii the blue round here just smells like blue and tastes like poo haha to many people trying to do it and there 0.6 10as haha



thats all the want round my end cheese and berries and when i been spoiling em for moneths with livers/exo and psy,,, nothing else compares now ahaa


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

bastard, it's not on the menu is it don  i ordered every strain they do, gonna do a pheno hunt in the new year, sort it arrrrt


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

That's what it's like here but now I find it hard to find stuff to keep happy unless it's from 1 person haha


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

the dog is a wiley bastard, need to keep a close eye on it, i remember shiiting my kex when i grew a tent of it from unproven cuttings, went in one day and it was bollocks galore, cut em off and then all i got coming back were nanners in late bloom, got about 20 seeds from a box and to this day it was the best stuff i've grown, literally hard as a rock and glistening, you didn't wan't to smoke it just look at it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah there's no do
> g in that Ice sounds like chinese whispers. don;t think anyone's done the livers x Dog as yet. should be canny.
> 
> @ghb, Shout me near the time n i'll make sure the fairy sees you lad


no the ss i got with seeds was poolentated by a dog along side livers and others. not

so what was saying is i have sum liversxdog seeds here from said pollentated livers and whatnot

and GHB the fem dog beans are fine. i ran it and non nanners at all, just try get the short pheno NOT the stretchy one.

got livers here today 
so i have for next run
2xpsy
1x chem dog fs
1xjackx nl fs
1x livers
1x sour d x chronic fs

6 weeks in now on this harvest


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2014)

ZLH was named by ic3, the cut is unknown cos it comes originally from chedz, it arrived in a bad shape with moly def and other shit so I vegged it for 2 months then cut it. It has fat stems for a clone and lst it to 5 main colas and feed the fuck out of it from week 6 really push it and u get fukin dense indica like colas but its a sat dom plant, don't feed it up and u get more individual buds and a bit airy but fuk can she yield for a clone and very lemony, my filter doesn't zap the limonene so at harvest I know its ready cos I got a lemony waft at the filter


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29643276 cracking smart meters lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2014)

So I think I'm gonna splurge £120 on 15 feminised 'Jack Frost' beans.

Been after growing it for years


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

Afternoon fuckers, I'M BACK !!! 

Well after 5 days away and the girls not getting a feed or watering they are still looking spot on, will get a few pics up soon but I didnt even have a droopy plant not one, well happy with how they are looking, they have shot up in size since I been gone tho,


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 17, 2014)

afternoon all


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

Psychosis and little psychosis then zlh and little zlh, 5 days with not water or feed, 

And b4 anyone says they look pale its the lighting in the pics they are still all a lovely dark green apart from the large psycho which has slightly yellowed at the bottom


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

knew they'd be sound gaz, sometimes it does them good having a little dry out time, 5 days is the shortest amount of time mine go without feeding lol, i'm one lazy twat!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

lol yeh same here im not neither!


pulle dthe blue pit out and got all the nanners, like 10 of em here and ther but 99% on the main. so that should be that



my shit takes 1 litre everyday


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

so where is da foto?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate.
> 
> I asked him if he still had it in open thread the moment he came back.
> 
> ...


i do remember yorkie have a go at him.. Happened on a few occasions actually llol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> knew they'd be sound gaz, sometimes it does them good having a little dry out time, 5 days is the shortest amount of time mine go without feeding lol, i'm one lazy twat!


Ya lazy fucker, mine are usually on a 2 day feeding schedule and get at least 2ltrs every 2 days, just had to give the 2 big ones 4 ltrs and the small took 3ltrs just to properly soak the soil again as it was bone dry,


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

sometimes i go in they are falling over and i curse myself but most of the time they are alright, try it sometime.

makes life easier, instead of having 4 lil pots get one big one and put them all in there, they will drink as required and you can flood it and leave for up to 10 days at a time hahaha

still waiting on ices blue pit photo....................


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Psychosis and little psychosis then zlh and little zlh, 5 days with not water or feed,
> 
> And b4 anyone says they look pale its the lighting in the pics they are still all a lovely dark green apart from the large psycho which has slightly yellowed at the bottom
> 
> View attachment 3275060 View attachment 3275061 View attachment 3275062 View attachment 3275063


ya gonna ruin that carpet mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> so where is da foto?



this was beofre u asked. nd like i say ther getting damaged as i pull em out so im not gunna no more,. lights of at 7 il do em then.


zeddd said:


> ya gonna ruin that carpet mate


u mean CRAPet

suppose for a scot wer lucky not to see the racing post covering the floor..


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this was beofre u asked. nd like i say ther getting damaged as i pull em out so im not gunna no more,. lights of at 7 il do em then.
> 
> 
> u mean CRAPet
> ...


nah its cut up in squares and hanging off a nail in the bog


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ya gonna ruin that carpet mate


Lol no im not mate the pots were dry as fuck so no marks were left on the carpet, I put em back into the tent to feed em, only took them out for the pics,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> this was beofre u asked. nd like i say ther getting damaged as i pull em out so im not gunna no more,. lights of at 7 il do em then.
> 
> 
> u mean CRAPet
> ...


Shut it ya cheeky big fanny fart, its better than the old pink carpet that I had in that room since I moved in, I just layed new carpets thru every room in the house a month ago,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2014)

What's happening lads? Back from work early and startin to chop my 9 plants tonight. 5 psycho and 4 zlh, the zlh definitly will out yeild the psychosis, next run I'm doin 3 psycho and 6 zlh and keepin the psycho for percy and sell the rest....makes sense


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's happening lads? Back from work early and startin to chop my 9 plants tonight. 5 psycho and 4 zlh, the zlh definitly will out yeild the psychosis, next run I'm doin 3 psycho and 6 zlh and keepin the psycho for percy and sell the rest....makes sense


Afternoon hg, how long did u let the zlh go mate? Is it still got a strong lemon smell or is it went hazey?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon hg, how long did u let the zlh go mate? Is it still got a strong lemon smell or is it went hazey?


9 weeks m8, the same as the psychosis. Tbh it probly could go another week but need it to come down with the rest to get cleaned up and more in. Still lemony, as zeddd says I think she stays lemony. The last lot of lemon got pulled early at 8 weeks and was very lemony, hope this stays the same for taste. Def a good yeilder too, big fat ass colas. I'll take a few pics and get ic3 to put them up after the weekend for ye m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 17, 2014)

The last while there's been a bit of lemon haze goin about round my way, think ther ordering of the dn. it's more hazey which I'm not a fan off. Haven't you tried any of it yet gaz?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The last while there's been a bit of lemon haze goin about round my way, think ther ordering of the dn. it's more hazey which I'm not a fan off. Haven't you tried any of it yet gaz?


I got a 0.5g sample off chedz before he disappeared but thats it mate not tried anymore,


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

half a gram, what a tight cunt!!.

wouldn't do me 5 pulls of a j that


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/10/17/night-skiing-light-suit-video_n_6001896.html?1413542530


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2014)

so I been watching spiderman from 1967 in this episode the Arachnoid is made super evil by a gas called C99 which turns ordinary folk into supervillains, spidey is then chased down by cops with a taser ray gun


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> 9 weeks m8, the same as the psychosis. Tbh it probly could go another week but need it to come down with the rest to get cleaned up and more in. Still lemony, as zeddd says I think she stays lemony. The last lot of lemon got pulled early at 8 weeks and was very lemony, hope this stays the same for taste. Def a good yeilder too, big fat ass colas. I'll take a few pics and get ic3 to put them up after the weekend for ye m8



must really catch up towards the end then lad heres mine at week 6
    

not dence at all yet HG. be interesting to see yours, i rckon its 12 weeker really but i know how imatient u are


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shut it ya cheeky big fanny fart, its better than the old pink carpet that I had in that room since I moved in, I just layed new carpets thru every room in the house a month ago,


no wonder they look pissed


the critical plus are clouding!! knew they would be fast finishers, 6 weeks in and clouding trichs already and rock hard and yup

suppose best go get these blupit shots


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

Will it be easy to wire a double socket up to this lads..... 
 
Just about 2ft away into this cupboard 



If u don't think i should try, how much u recon I should pay sumone who knows what they doing to do it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Will it be easy to wire a double socket up to this lads.....
> View attachment 3275288
> Just about 2ft away into this cupboard View attachment 3275289
> 
> ...



its easy mate thers a scre to the right wat drops all the fuses down sou can get behind and put new wire in, the earth on your wire goes with the rest, the negative of yours goes with them on the right nd the pos goes into the fuse u buy close it bak up and whooola u have your ownfused curcuit

then at other end of your wire just attach a double wall socket OR a extension end, but id go for a double wall socket


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

http://videobam.com/ZtAMc


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

i got a double wall socket from wilky the day £4.15 and already got sum 2.5mm twin wire just need the earth cover, al have a try tomorrow when i can be arsed and i can flower in there for xmas aswell


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

my m8s saying that empty line there with a fuse thats 40 is to high and al need to use a 32.....

also that my old bell in the grey box wired to its own line with a 6 is that to small for my rvk 150 and 600w dimmable


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

32 the sockets ring is m8.... so i saved my selfsum coppers tomoz a nearly was gona pay somone


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> 32 the sockets ring is m8.... so i saved my selfsum coppers tomoz a nearly was gona pay somone


yeh buy another 32. JUST REMEBER TO TURN THE LEKKI OF BEFORE THE FUSE BOX,like between the metre ad the internal box ther willbe a trip switch ine used to be wer the ket motre was then u can just open it up and wire it in,take like 10 mins. fasten the plug socket on tonight and prep the wires and tomoz its done. real easy just a bit daunting, take the old 40 fuse and get the same in 32 r 24 but stay at 32 then u KNOW u have enough, i have 1.8k runing on a err yh runing on a 32 just checked.(32 is upstairs loop )

just call it a eiggth mate, cheaper than a psarky


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

i couldnt be arsed to do the night al do that in morning before i head out for fuse and sum soil and pots, need to get another few along the 8x4 this weekend and keep myself a couple to flower in the 3x3 with a 600


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

budolskie said:


> i couldnt be arsed to do the night al do that in morning before i head out for fuse and sum soil and pots, need to get another few along the 8x4 this weekend and keep myself a couple to flower in the 3x3 with a 600



well that video i just put up is the firt tent is 1k of a 1x600 ad 1x 400... the lil veg tent is 250MH and the last tent is 400


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

my 8x4 has 2 600ws in i just been filling as i was going and using the 3x3 as a veg, im gona flower in them both for xmas then next year i might use the 3 600s in my 8x4 and veg in the 3x3 again


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

am just working out whats the best way to work with the space i have as its in 2 differnt places so transplanting them big is no good, after i get these flowered what i got going now i shall be doing bigger runs in 8x4 with more veg time and training then the last 2 runs i done in it, and my 3x3 will be on 12/12 all the time a think to keep me in personal smoke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

evening pop tarts,

GHB, the lemon sour at a guesstimate about 8.5 weeks


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

23 off 8 my best in the 8x4 like with 2 600s but with more veg then my dogs last run was just a week out cloner so i could fill again and get down for xmas il be going for a biggin next in my 8x4 like but wont be starting that till jan


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

looks lovely don m8 love the colour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

cheers, aye everyone loves purple gear


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

never forget them sweet n sour pips or the sour cherry u gis i done last time that the bastard filth took a few days before the chop and my birthday that year haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

aye they were looking stellar m8


----------



## budolskie (Oct 17, 2014)

Ana smelt it aswell haha, do bb still have them pips aswll u na


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

aye i've got them stashed though it's limited supplies, i need a good 20-30 to work with, but i've got them. the original cross before i put the smelly cherry to it is also a banger. proper baseball sized buds of petrol stink


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2014)

Well the bad news is I now have a family funeral to attend, sad, but he wanted it, the family wanted it for him, so a good and a bad thing. Guess I can see a silver lining in that I'll get a free swanky suit and shoes out of the ordeal. The dark grey ominous stormy side of the cloud is that i have to go upto Yorkshire for it 

Glad to have a little bit of smoke at hand.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 17, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Well the bad news is I now have a family funeral to attend, sad, but he wanted it, the family wanted it for him, so a good and a bad thing. Guess I can see a silver lining in that I'll get a free swanky suit and shoes out of the ordeal. The dark grey ominous stormy side of the cloud is that i have to go upto Yorkshire for it
> 
> Glad to have a little bit of smoke at hand.



sorry bot that...wer bowts T?


yeh posts removed, guess im not allowed to post gifs of hot birds even if they are getting spitroasted!!!

sum1 cant like gurlz



mad eme a toothbrush


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> sorry bot that...wer bowts T?
> 
> 
> yeh posts removed, guess im not allowed to post gifs of hot birds even if they are getting spitroasted!!!
> ...


Funeral is in Ripon, going to be staying in Harrogate. Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

that S+S looks the dogs don mate, seems the colour genetics are strong as fuck, that's a few pink ones i have seen now, grown at the hottest time of year too.

nice big buds you have ice, is the one on the left near the tower fan the blue pit, whatever it is looks beastly. i recognise the haze in the middle. should be a nice harvest.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mornin lads hows things ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 18, 2014)

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Story lads. Ice, whatever happened to that beanboyz strain you were growing. U only got the one bean but they made it out to be the best fucking bean EVER lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Story lads. Ice, whatever happened to that beanboyz strain you were growing. U only got the one bean but they made it out to be the best fucking bean EVER lol


grw it out mte
fucking gash
end off
lol
loked purdy tho, i shot pics up

too kushy mate, and yeh i was the ONLY person in the world able to grow it, im still getting my head round that but true it is. i keep meaning to get onto strinbase and send em shots since ther impossible to get obviously

so last reg beans EEVER so, ice, grows it, chops it and bins it.

ahahaha
u catch my vid pro?

oh rolas on a delteing mission and hes in a bullying ood calling me dence and taking mickey of my fragile mental state, i informed him sum of us grow medicinally and i do ineed have mental problems and an attack of my disabiity im not happy about


----------



## ghb (Oct 18, 2014)

you censor yourself by talking so illegibly, no one understands what the fuck you are talking about half the time so how can you offend anybody lol. or have you been posting nudie pictures again you dirty sexual predator!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> you censor yourself by talking so illegibly, no one understands what the fuck you are talking about half the time so how can you offend anybody lol. or have you been posting nudie pictures again you dirty sexual predator!


lol yeh he must be one of those gays who dont like birds getting spiroasted. was only a gif image, then hes being a big meany and calling me dence.


----------



## ghb (Oct 18, 2014)

your buds look dense, he's just jealous cause he can't get a uk clone only cut, cunt!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> grw it out mte
> fucking gash
> end off
> lol
> ...


nuff said so lol fucking knew the description was 2 good to be true lol lmao @ taking the micky of my fragile mental state lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> you censor yourself by talking so illegibly, no one understands what the fuck you are talking about half the time so how can you offend anybody lol. or have you been posting nudie pictures again you dirty sexual predator!


sensor yourself...eligibly? Look who's taking a page out his phonic book lool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh he must be one of those gays who dont like birds getting spiroasted. was only a gif image, then hes being a big meany and calling me dence.


sure my gif of me raping lems missus got taken down n I got a stern seeing to...remember the #necrofuntimes lol we use to get away with so much haha


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

some fanny banning shit again lol lets see what offensive deluge this brings on


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

We are no longer allowed to discuss the cultivation of cannabis lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't post pictures of Robertson's Jam jars if they have a Gollywog on either it seems.

Whatever next, Hello Kitty!?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can't post pictures of Robertson's Jam jars if they have a Gollywog on either it seems.
> 
> Whatever next, Hello Kitty!?


Which is quite amusing given Amsterdams status in the weed world and their shops on every corner filled to the roof with gollywog dolls.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

So it turns out the USA and the CDC has owned the Ebola patent since 2009.

They extract the newest form of live Ebola from live victims, clone it using recombinant technology, change it's genome by about 30% so that they can patent it and then inject it back into healthy subjects labelled as a "vaccine".

*http://www.google.com/patents/US20120251502*


Very similar to how they released AID's into the population.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Gary and ice u both got mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gary and ice u both got mail


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

are they nanners hg^?

oh shit was that not menna go up that one?? ooops


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

^^^^^^^^Zlh, 9 weeks, also has to battle thrips and a few nanners. 3 more plants to chop and I'm done


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> are they nanners hg^?
> 
> oh shit was that not menna go up that one?? ooops


I've already said theres fuckin nanners you cunt, also a few seeds if you can spot them u get an extra gram in ur sample


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Still looks better than urs will at nine weeks, if there still ALIVE


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Still looks better than urs will at nine weeks, if there still ALIVE



look at u cunt, with your im ard bruce lee routine woohoo kapow

gues must be mine what DIDENT hermie bahaha
u get sooo devensive dont ya sexy legs, now uve harvested u can go buy some new tranees. them ur rocking ther look tad worn bruv. letting the side down if realx would say so...

i done a video they all look fucking healthy
knob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Afternoon lads, just woke up, must have needed a gd sleep after that tiring hol with the kids, 
see ice beat me to uploading ur pics hg, still looks tasty enough even with a few nanners and seeds,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> look at u cunt, with your im ard bruce lee routine woohoo kapow
> 
> gues must be mine what DIDENT hermie bahaha
> u get sooo devensive dont ya sexy legs, now uve harvested u can go buy some new tranees. them ur rocking ther look tad worn bruv. letting the side down if realx would say so...
> ...


Lol, there work trainers u knob, u want me to wear good gear for trimming or what? Fuck u take things so serious sometimes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm disappointed in you hydro..tut,tut


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Nanner, Nanner,Nanner,Nanner BATMAN


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nanner, Nanner,Nanner,Nanner BATMAN


Lol, Haven't u a few nanners too relax? I'll still get good doe for it and that's what it's all about ain't it. For me it is anyway, I'd rather not have them but shit happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, Nanner are coming into fashion down my end..supply n demand yo lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, Nanner are coming into fashion down my end..supply n demand yo lol


Most people wouldn't even know what a nanner is anyway.....2 more to go, then the cleaning can wait till tomoro


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Some of hydros buds


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Nah, n once they get high they don't give a fuck lol well customers down here are less picky seeing as they get 2.3 of sprayed shit for 50 my tasty nugs will do em fine lol 20yoyo a gram is mighty reasonable for my smoke mwahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

All jokes aside man it looks banging!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

My dogs at Blackpool beach the other day,


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My dogs at Blackpool beach the other day,
> View attachment 3275958


fukin amazing photo man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin amazing photo man


Cheers mate, I took loads of pics just trying to get one decent dark silhouette shot, this is about the best I could get with my phone,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

yeh haydr sum nice looking bud ther mate, just goes to show early cuts do sooo much betetr than 20 yr old clone onlies,
hence hwy im runing seeds for bit


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers mate, I took loads of pics just trying to get one decent dark silhouette shot, this is about the best I could get with my phone,


PHONE!!!! ffs looks like a fancy fukin canon slr or summat, excellent composition mate love the lines of the waves and the dogs gives a sense of time, and the colours are so subtle ide frame it man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh haydr sum nice looking bud ther mate, just goes to show early cuts do sooo much betetr than 20 yr old clone onlies,
> hence hwy im runing seeds for bit


ooooh we will see a grumpy iceman ffs nanners and shiz, get ya seeds from sensi never had a bad plant grow wise and I think they r uber stable


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

ha ha jus introduced my 3 yo boy to spiderman ...so I get a nice monkey bat from a mate in tha post and I tell my son its come from the iceman....one of spidermans friends lol hes taking it everywhere with him and hes got a crayon drawing on the fridge of the icemans monkey bat loool


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ooooh we will see a grumpy iceman ffs nanners and shiz, get ya seeds from sensi never had a bad plant grow wise and I think they r uber stable


yeh gunna just fuk around with sum diffrent strains for a bit, gunna get a bubblegum one soon i think to make my line up for next run complete then get em under the 600mh for 5 weeks

ohhh yeh the monkey great innit!lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Some of hydros buds
> 
> View attachment 3275942 View attachment 3275943 View attachment 3275944


fuking outrageous yield man, u more than anyone has convinced me of O2 at the rootzone is the key to big yields imo


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^ at hydro obv


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuking outrageous yield man, u more than anyone has convinced me of O2 at the rootzone is the key to big yields imo



oh yeh hes dwc innit;.. i dont think u can do dwc unless u have good height. i couldnt run them in my loft in a 1.8 or a 1.6


and zeddddd u know hydro is reallly a midget and that cola is really 3 inches long


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh yeh hes dwc innit;.. i dont think u can do dwc unless u have good height. i couldnt run them in my loft in a 1.8 or a 1.6
> 
> 
> and zeddddd u know hydro is reallly a midget and that cola is really 3 inches long


yeah I thought them stumpy arms were a bit midge porn and that trick pack of embassy which is in fact 3 mil lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Some penis envy going on here lads lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some penis envy going on here lads lol


freud was a jew


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

So down the grow shop I go.......

A 5" Rhino Pro filter
10m of Rhino combi ducting (black vinyl covered)
4 Rhino duct clips (thin jubilee)
5" aluminium T section


£90

Cunt, I know why I like ebay so much.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some penis envy going on here lads lol


shurrup u fuko


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So down the grow shop I go.......
> 
> A 5" Rhino Pro filter
> 10m of Rhino combi ducting (black vinyl covered)
> ...



fort he was ya buddy?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

California goldrush was from pissed memory 1844 and people still buy levis, gotta be good business selling to growers its the next greenrush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fort he was ya buddy?


Lol, I did get £15 off at that but to be fair nobody can. Compete with ebay.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ic3 those plants were done in the wilma system, not DWC. No airstones in the tank either, maybe next time. All trimmed up now thank fuck


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2014)

F1 green crack x gdp


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3276044
> F1 green crack x gdp


Wheres the bud? It looks like a lot of frosty leaves to me,,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wheres the bud? It looks like a lot of frosty leaves to me,,


What u up to tonight garybhoy ? Just goina go get me some beers in now im done


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u up to tonight garybhoy ? Just goina go get me some beers in now im done


Just picked up an 8th of some shitty bud so gonna chill and have a smoke 2nite, skint after the holiday so need to give the beers a miss for a few days if I want to have smoke,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What u up to tonight garybhoy ? Just goina go get me some beers in now im done


that sum fast trimin,

hang around just uploading a vid of them cirtical plus u sent, rembeer how ill they wer wellll ther monsters now, fuking one has 7 heavy tops, the other is 2 plants in one if u remebr.
http://videobam.com/XvVof


did u run them yourself? im jut in week 6 and ther clouding already and looking at them her fast finishers for sure. obviously if ther clouding at week 6. hope u kept em mate shes lovely, u got a ral good pheno ther and fast finsiher to boot


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'd a m8 helpin me trim as always m8, was taking about an hour a plant. I never kept the critical, only had that one plant of it. You'll have to send me a bit when done m8


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just picked up an 8th of some shitty bud so gonna chill and have a smoke 2nite, skint after the holiday so need to give the beers a miss for a few days if I want to have smoke,


Ffs gaz not like you to have no beers. I'd choose my smoke too tho lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wheres the bud? It looks like a lot of frosty leaves to me,,


just a hybrid test seed. [purped up gc is what im looking for] the more gdp genotypes have a diff structure and are heftier.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'd a m8 helpin me trim as always m8, was taking about an hour a plant. I never kept the critical, only had that one plant of it. You'll have to send me a bit when done m8


np,,, 1 plant? werd these cuts come from or wer they lings?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just paid £35 for this shit, was all I could get for now, smells like hay and tastes pretty much the same


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just paid £35 for this shit, was all I could get for now, smells like hay and tastes pretty much the same
> View attachment 3276067


Dafuq is that shit!?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> np,,, 1 plant? werd these cuts come from or wer they lings?


Yeah I had one plants m8, one seed took cuts but didn't want to keep it cos I got psycho back so sent you all the cuts I think..,,,who the fucks ling


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Wheres the bud? It looks like a lot of frosty leaves to me,,


not his fault look at the grow skill imo fukin leaves are trippin me out man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

U cunt hydro, u had to get me thinking about beers and now ive crumbled and just went to shop for some,


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U cunt hydro, u had to get me thinking about beers and now ive crumbled and just went to shop for some,
> 
> View attachment 3276085


Ahh that's better lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm on Cobra.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ahh that's better lol


Well tbh it was the wife that crumbled not me, she just asked why I was sulking, when I said it was nothing she flung a tenner at me and said go get urself some beers lmao,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Loool ur in her good books abuse the shit out of it mate n for a tenner you could of gotten a good few white lighting lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loool ur in her good books abuse the shit out of it mate n for a tenner you could of gotten a good few white lighting lol


Lmao, and dont be disgusting mate, white lightning or cider in general is stinking I wouldnt drink that shit if ya paid me, give me a nice beer or decent whisky and im happy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Weed must seep through ur fucking pores after trimming, I got showered, fresh clothes on, clean shoes and some aftershave and went to offy, met a bird I know and she says "smell the fuckin weed off you". Wtf have u gotta do, lock urslelf in for 24hrs after or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Fuck her!​


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck her!​


Been there, done that.....and she's deteriorated since then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Weed must seep through ur fucking pores after trimming, I got showered, fresh clothes on, clean shoes and some aftershave and went to offy, met a bird I know and she says "smell the fuckin weed off you". Wtf have u gotta do, lock urslelf in for 24hrs after or what?


Paper suits and rubber gloves.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Been there, done that.....and she's deteriorated since then


Dont act like we didn't see those dodge ass kicks...best take what u can get man lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dont act like we didn't see those dodge ass kicks...best take what u can get man lol


My trainers? There air Max classics, old trainers I now wear to work, not that you can even slag anyone on footwear lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Paper suits and rubber gloves.


I wore rubber gloves and old clothes m8


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

Bitch pls, i have to be careful answering the door cuz with my black leather slippers n my darth vader bath robe bitches with literally throw themselves at me..quite pathetic tbh


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bitch pls, i have to be careful answering the door cuz with my black leather slippers n my darth vader bath robe bitches with literally throw themselves at me..quite pathetic tbh


Lol, I can imagine m8...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

My m8s just threw out a couple of pills from the other place, yellow eagles. It'd be disrespectful not too lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I wore rubber gloves and old clothes m8


A big cheap container of iso alcohol to wash your hands in is good to have.

Loads of times I've scratched my nose and smelt it for ages or touched my head and the missus has smelled it.

I'm super paranoid about going out and someone smelling fresh on me. 
Lol, I've had it happen once and it was my own fault.
My arse went from 50p to 5p in a breath, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Weed must seep through ur fucking pores after trimming, I got showered, fresh clothes on, clean shoes and some aftershave and went to offy, met a bird I know and she says "smell the fuckin weed off you". Wtf have u gotta do, lock urslelf in for 24hrs after or what?


Never had this issue myself. Maybe i just learnt to wash properly when a fishmonger. If you can have your hands full of guts for 10 hours a day, and wash the smell off, then you can wash any smell off.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2014)

That's a pretty loose bum hole if it's 50p resting.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A big cheap container of iso alcohol to wash your hands in is good to have.
> 
> Loads of times I've scratched my nose and smelt it for ages or touched my head and the missus has smelled it.
> 
> ...


It won't happen again yorkie, from now on I'll be making sure I've all I need to ly in for a day or so after lol. It's good to know tho that a good shower and clean clothes and stuff doesn't work, I thought I'd be grand but obviously not


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It won't happen again yorkie, from now on I'll be making sure I've all I need to ly in for a day or so after lol. It's good to know tho that a good shower and clean clothes and stuff doesn't work, I thought I'd be grand but obviously not



Telling the missus you've to go into quarantine and chill after a hard trim = Priceless.

#Lad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Telling the missus you've to go into quarantine and chill after a hard trim = Priceless.
> 
> #Lad


I gotta try that one, knowing my wife tho id come out a day later and shed have fucked off with me money and my kids lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hows the pills hydro? U buzzin out ya tits yet mate?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Buzzin I an m8, hard to type here lol but I think there better than them purple+\~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm playing with them purple batteries +/- just now. Nothing but good MD in em. I got 23 for price of 20 too.

Nice looking buds hydro man!

As for the weed stench, you should all know thc is not water soluble.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm playing with them purple batteries +/- just now. Nothing but good MD in em. I got 23 for price of 20 too.
> 
> Nice looking buds hydro man!
> 
> As for the weed stench, you should all know thc is not water soluble.


Yeah there good pills too don, had me vomiting after I came up on them, that's the only reason I didn't like em

Cheers don

Aye that's a shitter about the stinkin of weed,it was after a 9 hour trimmin sesh tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2014)

They absolutely Stank of saffrole, nice clean gear.

Canny trim sesh that must've been. Normally I have bit proper in and just breeze through


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> They absolutely Stank of saffrole, nice clean gear.
> 
> Canny trim sesh that must've been. Normally I have bit proper in and just breeze through


A bit of coke would've been nice for it aye. Had a joint after every plant and that was the height of it ffs, just wanted it done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2014)

That's the crack man you can't be sitting round all day with trees all over your house, got to get it done quick. I've seen me hookup a spare 6" and filter as a scrubber while chop.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Be worth setting up a fan and filter when chopping m8.....could also wear rubber gloves, a white paper suit and a balaclava, no chance me smelling of weed then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm slap bam in a council estate n just take em down branch by branch with apple pie one open around me lol takes a bit longer but as Don said I don't have trees in my fucking house stinking of ganja


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2014)

I take the cover off my filter and dip it in my onagel to get it wet then put back on the filter, 

Swarfega or what ever they use at a garage is good for hands and getting smell off


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

I use a small amount of olive oil in the pam of my hand, rub hands together, wipe with a paper towel, then wash hands with COLD water. Works great....(you guys are talking about masterbation right?)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

This is the English thread dst..of course we're talking about wanking!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2014)

The English thread...you chucked the Scots out already?....that's a bit harsh, I thought the general consensus was that the Scots liked the English...or at least 55% do.

It's those Geordies you got to watch out for, wanting there own "Geordie Nation", as bad as the Catalans


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

Morning Lad's.

That's me up to start chopping these Exo/Psycho.

Wake n' bake first.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuck it imma chop one down next week.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2014)

morning all

All 9 exo now in 11L`s of Batmix, flipping the timer today


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good scratch artist? Like with the wooka-wooka kinda scratching


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a good scratch artist? Like with the wooka-wooka kinda scratching


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

That's the kinda wooka-wooka I'm on about nice one Rimmer


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice one man, I'll give the half hour a listen now n smoke the last of my hasssssh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>



sorry but them wires look a fire hazard!

morning.

dont it just piss u right the fuk off when u know u got early fast finishers and ur like ARGHHH


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

tune


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Who's been buying a shit load on agora lately.. I've made 15e in referral fees the past month!!! N since the coins value has plummeted I'll be holding onto it till the value increases woot woot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a good scratch artist? Like with the wooka-wooka kinda scratching


YouTube a guy called 'DJ Skully'.

*http://m.youtube.com/results?q=DJ%20Skully&sm=3*

English Technics DMC world champion.

You won't find a better scratch DJ anywhere.

His "Juggle Me" set is legendary.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mornin lads hows things ... luv wakin up still feelin stoned from last nite  hey relax did u ever get that free quarter from the other place ??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads hows things ... luv wakin up still feelin stoned from last nite  hey relax did u ever get that free quarter from the other place ??


it takes a while coming from America mate..been only 6 days in transit so probably another week.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> it takes a while coming from America mate..been only 6 days in transit so probably another week.


Ahh well wen its free ya dont mind waiting on it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh well wen its free ya dont mind waiting on it


not at all mate n tbh one of my unknown strains is showing amber trics since week 5... it's week 6 now n she may be ready for chop next week so I can wait..just about


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

fukoff i get shit from america within a week, everytime.

but suppose wer not alking amazon are we


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> not at all mate n tbh one of my unknown strains is showing amber trics since week 5... it's week 6 now n she may be ready for chop next week so I can wait..just about


donnnt do it, u prolly stressed teh fuker. lool


wats showing ambers at 6 weeks? i have cloudys in my crit+

cpeakig f that i need to go up and water

i hit week 6 on firday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

For me when it comes to America it's usually 2 weeks..takes about 4-5 days if I'm waiting on something from England.
you have to remember this is Ireland we're on about..blasphemy is still technically against the law, police don't need a warrant to enter your premises and search you all they need is to suspect the law is being broken lol n we don't even have post codes nigga. #retrogressive. iit's an unknown strain just into week 6 since yesterday.I'd seen about 8% amber trics Friday n I'll take a look tomorrow when I water em but if the trics are 15 odd % I'll be chopping it as I it a week after that if not sooner..not letting em pass 20% sO far I'll be chopping this then in about 2 weeks either fireball or dbxl n the cheese suprise n lsd will definitely go 9-10 weeks


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a good scratch artist? Like with the wooka-wooka kinda scratching


Check out DJ Shadow and the Cut Chemist - Brainfreeze. 
Sorry I Can't post a link from my phone


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

Morning all,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning all,



fuk shit the bed?

got a 6 pack of desperado i keep meaning to crack
thinking of pulling the smaller lsd down, she is dence as fuk and tbh i need teh space for what shes gunna yeild id rather keep the two c+ alon in ther.

went up to feed and ofc coz i fed late yesterday they dont need feeding now. cunting things.

i will say tho its wayay cheaper buying 5l bottles of everything.
and yeh its offcial TOPMAXX no diffrent to canna, and IMHO it gets better results.

u want sum prolapse?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Thought you'd the sat dom lsd? I've the short long flowering pheno..9 fucking weeks.
got a clone taken Incase she's strong.
im grand bud, got 5ltr canna range(you're right you save a shit load and I'd bought the whole range off the one seller so got a tidy discount n a load of free crap n it's good till 2016 lol) 1ltr canna mono N,mag and tnt calmag but after that I'm gonna give the biobizz range a go she's cheaper Nd everyone's getting great results.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2014)

My bubblegum trained for 8 heads been in 9 days now 

And a bubblegum that's 44 days in 12/12


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Ii was gonna compliment your grow till I'd seen those socks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Have you made any attempt at the hash Irish? How's the indoor girls coming along?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 19, 2014)

Haha they belta them man av got loads funky socks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ii was gonna compliment your grow till I'd seen those socks.


Says the man rocking gimp slippers


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2014)

i bet they aren't even real leather you muppet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

I assure you innocent animals died in the making of my slippers n they were soaked in the tears of my enemies to assure longevity


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

The tears form a protective layer that reflects pussy juice cuz bitches be tripping over my fly ass kicks clown lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2014)

a couple of indian kids might have lost their fingers stitching the seams but i assure you, nothing that comes from primark is made of anything that was ever living lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Loool not every Irish man shops where hydro shops


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2014)

hahaha. too easy lax!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought you'd the sat dom lsd? I've the short long flowering pheno..9 fucking weeks.
> got a clone taken Incase she's strong.
> im grand bud, got 5ltr canna range(you're right you save a shit load and I'd bought the whole range off the one seller so got a tidy discount n a load of free crap n it's good till 2016 lol) 1ltr canna mono N,mag and tnt calmag but after that I'm gonna give the biobizz range a go she's cheaper Nd everyone's getting great results.


na my lsd is from a regular bean pheno hunt. the lads had it a while, the other one in other tent loks dank but this is literally 2.5ft tall and nothing apart from 3 mains about 8" long i ripped everything else away so she does have that sativa look but isent.
think il just leave her. the crits are real heavy tho for the short flowettme so far, very disapointed that hg dident keep the mother. fr the time/smell/denceness and all that, shes commercial gold for sure. could easily take her now and have sum sticky dence buds what smell like fruit salad



as for bio range, fuk the range just use the topmax, and intead of the mono N use calmag+
so vcanna base
topmaxx
calmag+
rhiz
cann pk

thats it man.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 19, 2014)

@yorkie http://metro.co.uk/2014/10/18/passengers-baffled-by-man-flying-past-their-plane-4911018/?ito=facebook


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

This captchas a ball ache when it image doesn't show up fucking ell tis a right ol cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

IC3 how is CalMag+ a replacement for Mono Nitrogen?


----------



## s12 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


If u get a oz for 120 get meee 10 of them please


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

fkin women


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahaha. too easy lax!


hobby grow, ha ha lol, but seriously u don't need the cash growing it that way man but nice trees, been there done that but yield is all imo lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuck you and your cannabis plants. Have some shoes! Can't be looking like any old student now, can I? An afternoon on oxford street sure reminds me why I hate London! £400 in two days :/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> IC3 how is CalMag+ a replacement for Mono Nitrogen?


well if myplant needs N i give it calmag so i guess thats what canna mono N is part from its pure N. i dont see teh point is usng the mono N if yournot gunna use the ful range of mono, like yourself.



tip top toker said:


> Fuck you and your cannabis plants. Have some shoes! Can't be looking like any old student now, can I? An afternoon on oxford street sure reminds me why I hate London! £400 in two days :/


^^ fuking primark specials


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

I use the mono N for when I start using the flores since they're low in N. using calmag addresses calmag issues not N issues


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck you and your cannabis plants. Have some shoes! Can't be looking like any old student now, can I? An afternoon on oxford street sure reminds me why I hate London! £400 in two days :/





[email protected] said:


> I use the mono N for when I start using the flores since they're low in N. using calmag addresses calmag issues not N issues



calmag+ has really high N so yeh it ddoes deal with N issues, otehrwise i wouldnt use it for N issues. wud a?

div


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

Evening cock gobblers, just made and demolished a nice big sunday roast, beef, veg, potatoes and yorkie puddings, fucking stuffed now but im sure I'll fit a good chunk of this cheescake in as well, never say no to a dessert.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ^^ fuking primark specials


Haha, i had to go to primark afterwards and buy a couple of jumpers just to remind myself that cheap exists. £100 for a pair of shoes is crazy, but they are in part for the funeral, and then also for future interviews etc. Same with the suit I bought, opted against funeral black so that i could use it for other occasions as well, not a chance i'm spending £200 on a funeral suit, so went with dark navy. I should mention, because it's predominantly for the funeral, i'm not paying, and because my dad is filthy rich, well, I went for the designer options, not store brand  All he stated in his email was a "nice" suit and shoes, and the only other requirement was that it wasn't Saville row.



Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening cock gobblers, just made and demolished a nice big sunday roast, beef, veg, potatoes and yorkie puddings, fucking stuffed now but im sure I'll fit a good chunk of this cheescake in as well, never say no to a dessert.


Sounds fucking good, well, other than the roast beef, roast beef sucks donkey balls, all about the leg of lamb! I've had a glass of dr pepper, and that's it this weekend. Gonna have to teach my gf to cook one of these days. Two and a half years together and she has never cooked me a thing, unless you count the frozen pizza she put in a 1500w microwave oven for 10 minutes on high, that had already been pre-heated to 180 degrees for oven cooking.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey garyman u headin to the Ireland vs Scotland game nxt month


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i had to go to primark afterwards and buy a couple of jumpers just to remind myself that cheap exists. £100 for a pair of shoes is crazy, but they are in part for the funeral, and then also for future interviews etc. Same with the suit I bought, opted against funeral black so that i could use it for other occasions as well, not a chance i'm spending £200 on a funeral suit, so went with dark navy. I should mention, because it's predominantly for the funeral, i'm not paying, and because my dad is filthy rich, well, I went for the designer options, not store brand  All he stated in his email was a "nice" suit and shoes, and the only other requirement was that it wasn't Saville row.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fucking good, well, other than the roast beef, roast beef sucks donkey balls, all about the leg of lamb! I've had a glass of dr pepper, and that's it this weekend. Gonna have to teach my gf to cook one of these days. Two and a half years together and she has never cooked me a thing, unless you count the frozen pizza she put in a 1500w microwave oven for 10 minutes on high, that had already been pre-heated to 180 degrees for oven cooking.


Yeah mate love a lamb roast myself but lamb is pricey as fuck nowadays and when on a budget beef, chicken or ham does the trick almost as well, 
know how ya feel on the gf situation my wifes the same if it aint microwaved or chucked in an oven she dont have a clue, I have taught her a few things over the last 10 yrs tho but she still asks me 100 questions every time she cooks even if shes made the dish 100 time before


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey garyman u headin to the Ireland vs Scotland game nxt month


No mate only game ive got lined up is the scotland v england game nxt month, just bought my tickets yesterday, I dont do away games for team or country fuck paying that sorta money just to watch a 90 min game,


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate only game ive got lined up is the scotland v england game nxt month, just bought my tickets yesterday, I dont do away games for team or country fuck paying that sorta money just to watch a 90 min game,



Its on in celtic park man ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Its on in celtic park man ...


Is it? I didnt even realise mate, still not going tho just paid 120 quid for 2 tickets to the Sco v Eng game,


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is it? I didnt even realise mate, still not going tho just paid 120 quid for 2 tickets to the Sco v Eng game,


Tryin to get a decent price might gead over meself


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah mate love a lamb roast myself but lamb is pricey as fuck nowadays and when on a budget beef, chicken or ham does the trick almost as well,
> know how ya feel on the gf situation my wifes the same if it aint microwaved or chucked in an oven she dont have a clue, I have taught her a few things over the last 10 yrs tho but she still asks me 100 questions every time she cooks even if shes made the dish 100 time before


Lol. At least yours has put things in the oven. Mine can't even cook instant noodles without overcooking them. When it's time for a roast though, i'll always spend the extra for lamb, and not that vac-packed shit in the supermarket. I just don't see a reason for beef, any kind. I see steak like scallops. Utter waste of money overhyped "rich man" food. Beef is good for mcdonlads burgers, pretty much the only time i'll actually pay for it.

£60 to watch a bunch of faggots jogging around a field for 90 minutes, my shoes suddenly seem rather cheap!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Tryin to get a decent price might gead over meself


If u do get over give me a shout m8, we can grab a pint and a smoke after the game


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If u do get over give me a shout m8, we can grab a pint and a smoke after the game


Sounds good man will let u know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

So IC3, when you've got N problems you over feed with Calcium and Magnesium at the same time cos you use CalMag+ instead of a Mono N?

You've just given yourself a reason to use the N without the rest of the range right there, lol.


And which brand CalMag+ are you using that's got loads of Nitrogen in it?
Seems a bit iffy.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So IC3, when you've got N problems you over feed with Calcium and Magnesium at the same time cos you use CalMag+ instead of a Mono N?
> 
> You've just given yourself a reason to use the N without the rest of the range right there, lol.
> 
> ...


Does seem a bit backwards doesn't it. Last i checked when growing you make effort not to overfeed. Makes me think of someone trying to lose weight by eating celery, so they eat shit loads of spag bog because there is celery in the sauce.

But hey, ICE has a flawless record of happy healthy plants..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So IC3, when you've got N problems you over feed with Calcium and Magnesium at the same time cos you use CalMag+ instead of a Mono N?
> 
> You've just given yourself a reason to use the N without the rest of the range right there, lol.
> 
> ...


i didn't even dignify it with a response. Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i didn't even dignify it with a response. Lol


Lol, sometimes it just needs putting on plate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> But hey, ICE has a flawless record of happy healthy plants..


To be fair there has been massive improvement lately I must say.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't get me started on my missus, when I first went to Germany to meet her family her mother emphasised how all the veg came from their garden n how she hand makes everything n even the pate they had (I had to bring some home, was fucking delicious) came from a pig they bought last year to slaughter n what do I get? A gf that can't cook for shit! I have to be the only guy that's dating a German woman that can't even cook me some mother fucking schnitzel


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be fair there has been massive improvement lately I must say.


Yeah his plants are looking pretty slick but don't let the fucker know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

Mine's a pole and she can't cook for shit either lax.

Good fucking job I can really.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be fair there has been massive improvement lately I must say.


Can't argue that. Went from outright killing them to hermies  Give it another decade and he might just get to harvest problem free j/k 



[email protected] said:


> Don't get me started on my missus, when I first went to Germany to meet her family her mother emphasised how all the veg came from their garden n how she hand makes everything n even the pate they had (I had to bring some home, was fucking delicious) came from a pig they bought last year to slaughter n what do I get? A gf that can't cook for shit! I have to be the only guy that's dating a German woman that can't even cook me some mother fucking schnitzel


Haha, join the club. Only met her grandma once, and she cooked dinner, and it was some of the best curried things i've ever had, nothing like the absolute horse shit we call curry in the UK, yet the best the misus can do is slice up a mango and grind some pepper over it and give it a squeeze of lime. Although she does bake some damned good cakes! Shame I hate cake.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Mine would probably burn the house down if she looked at a fucking lime let alone use it lol mine can supposedly bake..she was in aww when I baked her a loaf of bread so I'm iffy about these "baking"skills of hers.. Loving my excessive use of "mine"... Bitch is owned yo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

Out of smoke so Vaporiser to the rescue...


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

I would utterly love to chuck mine into a restaurant kitchen during service. Would be oscar worthy. She's the kind who runs away squealing when i drop some meat in a smoking pan.

Finding it funny that 4 users in one page of a thread all have women who can't cook for shit. Mine won't even do the washing up! Outright refuses. Maybe i have to take a firm stand and tell her to do the dishes or to suck my dick.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. At least yours has put things in the oven. Mine can't even cook instant noodles without overcooking them. When it's time for a roast though, i'll always spend the extra for lamb, and not that vac-packed shit in the supermarket. I just don't see a reason for beef, any kind. I see steak like scallops. Utter waste of money overhyped "rich man" food. Beef is good for mcdonlads burgers, pretty much the only time i'll actually pay for it.
> 
> slow cooked shin of beef pisses over lamb shank imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I would utterly love to chuck mine into a restaurant kitchen during service. Would be oscar worthy. She's the kind who runs away squealing when i drop some meat in a smoking pan.
> 
> Finding it funny that 4 users in one page of a thread all have women who can't cook for shit. Mine won't even do the washing up! Outright refuses. Maybe i have to take a firm stand and tell her to do the dishes or to suck my dick.


Haha in fairness because I do all the cooking I refuse point blank to wash a dish in my house so the wife does all the dishes and kitchen cleaning, ive told her shes got a chef well I need a kp so thats her job,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

There's only so much you can do with lamb though TT.

It's too sweet for stuff that beef is ideal for, mutton on the other hand though....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't get me started on my missus, when I first went to Germany to meet her family her mother emphasised how all the veg came from their garden n how she hand makes everything n even the pate they had (I had to bring some home, was fucking delicious) came from a pig they bought last year to slaughter n what do I get? A gf that can't cook for shit! I have to be the only guy that's dating a German woman that can't even cook me some mother fucking schnitzel


she must be able to suck cock well cos ide fukin dismiss her lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

That's the great thing about food  a million and one ingredients and recipes, always something to please someone. I've just never liked beef, I've eaten the stuff blumenthal is buying, kobe, you name it. I have always found that (other than a mcdonalds burger, LOVE em!) it's just a bland mess and requires a sauce, mustard etc. I love lamb because with nothing but some salt and pepper it has an amazing flavour. Not very british of me not to like roast beef


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> she must be able to suck cock well cos ide fukin dismiss her lol


Well mine cant cook for shit either id say she cud burn water ut as zeddd said sucks cock great so wat the fck do ya do ... hate to leave and end up with a bitch that can cook but cant suck ... id be sick of food pretty quick


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's only so much you can do with lamb though TT.
> 
> It's too sweet for stuff that beef is ideal for, mutton on the other hand though....


Indeed, maybe i should have said sheep. Hogget is something truly special


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> That's the great thing about food  a million and one ingredients and recipes, always something to please someone. I've just never liked beef, I've eaten the stuff blumenthal is buying, kobe, you name it. I have always found that (other than a mcdonalds burger, LOVE em!) it's just a bland mess and requires a sauce, mustard etc. I love lamb because with nothing but some salt and pepper it has an amazing flavour. Not very british of me not to like roast beef


I have to say slow roasted shoulder of lamb is the biz haven't eaten junk food for 2o years so fuk of with ya maccy d s ya prolly rite


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I have to say slow roasted shoulder of lamb is the biz haven't eaten junk food for 2o years so fuk of with ya maccy d s ya prolly rite


I rarely eat, let alone eat junk food. But i cannot find a fault with a mcdonalds double cheeseburger  Now i'm in london i keep finding coupons in the paper for big mac and fries for £1.99, only used one coupon, but it makes for a pretty good bargain lunch between lectures while everyone else is spending silly sums on coffee, crisps, and shite from greggs. Mcdonalds and kfc zinger burgers became my guilty pleasure due to working as a chef and working with all the michelin quality produce. End up feeling sick at the notion of gourmet food, only recently been able to eat smoked salmon again.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I rarely eat, let alone eat junk food. But i cannot find a fault with a mcdonalds double cheeseburger  Now i'm in london i keep finding coupons in the paper for big mac and fries for £1.99, only used one coupon, but it makes for a pretty good bargain lunch between lectures while everyone else is spending silly sums on coffee, crisps, and shite from greggs.


this is its perfect utility, cheap tasty food for students, enjoy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

I went to a new beef place in Leeds the other night with the missus.

It's called RARE and has only been open since November.

The steaks are priced per 100g, I had a 550g sirloin on the bone from an 18th century rare breed at £41.25 (£7.50 per 100g).

It was the best steak I've ever had.

The triple cooked chips and peppercorn sauce were extra.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I went to a new beef place in Leeds the other night with the missus.
> 
> It's called RARE and has only been open since November.
> 
> ...


I think i just cummed a lil


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I went to a new beef place in Leeds the other night with the missus.
> 
> It's called RARE and has only been open since November.
> 
> ...


best beef I had was some fukin Argentinian place in W1 and another Argentinian place in Bratislava, the locals had no idea they had one of the worlds best steak houses, fuk me and some decent wine too....rest of the country is a total shit hole imo


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I went to a new beef place in Leeds the other night with the missus.
> 
> It's called RARE and has only been open since November.
> 
> ...


Ha, sod that, never understood the desire for steak, and as i say, i've eaten the best the country has to offer, cooked by some of the best chefs the country has to offer (job had some pretty good perks! company trip to the fat duck for a free tasting menu anyone?  ). I'm actually going to be in leeds next monday, not sure how long for, but maybe i'll go take a peek and see how it smells. Not had the best of luck recently when eating out, went to a place that supposedly sold great bbq, spent a small fortune, and well, the meat was fucking appalling, they could have offered it to me for free and i'd still have gone to lidl and bought a pack of their pre-cooked ribs.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Ha, sod that, never understood the desire for steak, and as i say, i've eaten the best the country has to offer, cooked by some of the best chefs the country has to offer (job had some pretty good perks! company trip to the fat duck for a free tasting menu anyone?  ). I'm actually going to be in leeds next monday, not sure how long for, but maybe i'll go take a peek and see how it smells. Not had the best of luck recently when eating out, went to a place that supposedly sold great bbq, spent a small fortune, and well, the meat was fucking appalling, they could have offered it to me for free and i'd still have gone to lidl and bought a pack of their pre-cooked ribs.


fat duck was my local when it was the ringers pub been there 4 times since it was the fd and its just a fukin gimmick imo, waterside inn 400 m away is so much bttr imo lol, french horn bttr still


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fat duck was my local when it was the ringers pub been there 4 times since it was the fd and its just a fukin gimmick imo, waterside inn 400 m away is so much bttr imo lol, french horn bttr still


I certainly appreciate the technicalities and such of molecular cooking, but I agree, it is a bit of a joke. Watched one of Hestons cooking shows, the one where he did celebrity meals based on alice in wonderland etc, was just sat there thinking who gives a fuck. Not a chance i'd actually pay for that kind of food. I've always prefered the idea of simple good food.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

thing is ttt if u go to the fat duck with nyone its like a fukin trip to the holy of holys and I think all gastronomy is tomorrows shit so not too impressed lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

the waterside inn is worth a trip fuk me forget any reviews not giving it 3 stars only place I can still remember the taste of th sea in th sea food but omg pricey doesn't cover it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2014)

That's the cliche bit over though.

I'll tell you all straight, it was a damn good steak but the peppercorn sauce was lame as fuck (needed more peppercorns and some brandy, after the 2 cold ones were replaced!) and the pint of ale I ordered at the bar came as a 2/3.

I was too busy talking to the doorman I happen to know rather than pull it at the time but the missus saw me clock the short pint out of the corner of my eye as it was served and just cringed.

Because the peppercorn sauce came cold (didn't realise till it was poured on the steak) and I didn't accept a comp drink at the time of replacement the owner wiped my meal completely from the bill (including 2 beers) while I was at the toilet and the missus was paying.


So my professional and personal evaluation of RARE is that yes they have good steak and excellent customer service (although it is overpriced) but if they can afford to and are prepared to drop around £100 in turnover (2 meals, 1 wrong and 1 complimentary) to pander to my potentially pretentious whim then they've got no business serving 2/3 pints.


CUNTS!!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

all their customers are cunts then lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's the cliche bit over though.
> 
> I'll tell you all straight, it was a damn good steak but the peppercorn sauce was lame as fuck (needed more peppercorns and some brandy, after the 2 cold ones were replaced!) and the pint of ale I ordered at the bar came as a 2/3.
> 
> ...



Hahaha laughin my ass of was nearly bookin flights to leeds to eat at RARE after ur first comment and now im like fck that  just shows ya wat a few words can do


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

ha ha ive just got an apology out of the mrs so helmet will be sucked/gagged on later imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ive just got an apology out of the mrs so helmet will be sucked/gagged on later imo


Nothing like the sound of ur missus dry reaching on ur cock


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2014)

"no enuf ghhghgg choke choke.....fakin hav it lol ghddhhffh ahhhhhh grr sput sput


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> "no enuf ghhghgg choke choke.....fakin hav it lol ghddhhffh ahhhhhh grr sput sput


Ha ha lol lmao .... hav it u dirty bitch ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 20, 2014)

dont belive a word of it. yorkie goes to that cafe in leeds that gets all the out of date food donated.


my god guys u do pander to him and his outlandish claims of gandure and good eating.
he lives in a hole and wers rags for clothes.,, his idea of a POSH meal is 99p saver menu at mcds, 

OOOSH


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2014)

fukin load o shite chatted about when drinkin then lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 20, 2014)

Morning lads


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin load o shite chatted about when drinkin then lol



LOOOOL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

Guten morgen mein homeboys


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Guten morgen mein homeboys


Guten Morgen, mein Freund, und wie sind Sie dieses schöne Morgen, Kaffee und Fellatio zum Frühstück?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dont belive a word of it. yorkie goes to that cafe in leeds that gets all the out of date food donated.
> 
> 
> my god guys u do pander to him and his outlandish claims of gandure and good eating.
> ...


Next time I come through to your gaff IC3 I'll bring a photo I have of me smashed and red eye at a black tie event at The Dorchester hotel in London with all the top brass from the Gala/Coral group at the time (MD, Ops Director, Human Resources head).

The Dorchester hotel is a 3 Mitchelin star restaurant with chef Alan Ducasse and it was hands down the best meal I've ever had (the main was sea bass).

After the event I stayed at the Millennium Mayfair hotel where the cheapest room is about £600 per night.


All paid for by the Gaming Board Of Great Britain (back when they changed the casino legislation and every casino operator was opening massive super casino's like in Bradford, Leeds and Manchestor) as a bit of a thank you for smashing the shit out of the gambling industry through those few years before the recession hit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

And if you go to RARE on a Friday/Saturday night, the black guy on the door with the crisp 3 piece and pork pie hat is called Carl.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Guten morgen mein homeboys


Dzień dobry.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

Wake n' bake time.

This trimming needs finishing.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wake n' bake time.
> 
> This trimming needs finishing methinks.


Alright for some, ive got to find a new postal addy to use, one ive been using for the last year or so has decided to move house to the other end of the country ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Alright for some, ive got to find a new postal addy to use, one ive been using for the last year or so has decided to move house to the other end of the country ffs


Lol, wounded.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

Exodus Cheese = rock hard, golf ball nugs with a much desirable bud to leaf ratio.


But as a result don't think you'll be getting much hash trim off it!

Sods law I suppose......


----------



## budolskie (Oct 20, 2014)

Well 1 half the 8x4 is full up and on 12/12 

Now what's the best idea lads?

I have the other half of that tent with 3 in mid bloom 2 at 45 days and 1 at 34 days.....


Should I veg these 6 for longer till them 3 are done then take along to 8x4 or flip these 6 now in my 90x90cm veg room


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd veg a bit longer Bud but it's all about how quick you want a return off em I suppose.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 20, 2014)

Xmas. Really so I got loads to blast I know I'm gona have them 9 in 8x4 done for xmas anyway so I might wait these 2 weeks for space and just get them 6 ready for January


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

everyone remember the clocks change this coming sunday lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

Stupid fucking wake n bake, mixed the veg nutes with flowering lol luckily it clicked but only after id don't it to 2 bottles lol wank


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Relax where do u get the MBB stuff,not the bags the stuff u cut and seal? Link?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

3m solutions are an Indian based company that do mbb in many sizes n types
http://solutions.3mindia.co.in/wps/portal/!ut/p/a0/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOKDvDwsQ02NjA0sXM2NDTyNTMw8HM0MDbwNzPWDU_PiPf30C7IdFQFQPihf/?PC_Z7_U00M8B1A0O54D0AGRH72992BG5000000_nid=D946WGPBNTbeCHW1NDTH4Zgl

Here is another site selling the 3m products if u can't be bothered working out 3ms site 
http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/dri-shield-3000-moisture-barrier-bags/27721


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 20, 2014)

Afternoon gents how are we all?
I'm pissed with this shitty super soil Yeh buds smell great and are coated but tiny it's doing me fookin melon in next round coco biobizz nutes and blood meal 4 under 850 watt 1.2 tent and see how that goes just gonna have to go monster veg but should work out just right just don't know whether to get a 120x120 for veg or a 90x90?? With a 600 in it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

Irish finally won something!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irish finally won something!!


???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

He won a raffle in the other place


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He won a raffle in the other place


What did he win anything good?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

http://ukcsc.co.uk/date-for-the-debate-drug-policy-cost-effectiveness-in-parliament-october-30th/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

A gram of mdma n a purple +/- pill


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> A gram of mdma n a purple +/- pill


better than a kick in the cunt lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2014)

manageable plants, post crimbo crop cause everybody is worried about getting them out before crimbo so the drout afterwards is music to my ears


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> manageable plants, post crimbo crop cause everybody is worried about getting them out before crimbo so the drout afterwards is music to my ears


yeah know what ya mean, mine are getting chopped around a week before xmas for the same reason lol


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> best beef I had was some fukin Argentinian place in W1 and another Argentinian place in Bratislava, the locals had no idea they had one of the worlds best steak houses, fuk me and some decent wine too....rest of the country is a total shit hole imo


I was in a restaurant called "Steak" in Hoorn, north Holland a few months ago. No plates just served on a board, all Argentinian beef barbecued over eucalyptus wood, made it taste amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

The missus is in the kitchen with the dog so I sent her a voice note on WhatsApp saying walkies n the dog went spaz lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2014)

oh yeah they love that fukin word lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The missus is in the kitchen with the dog so I sent her a voice note on WhatsApp saying walkies n the dog went spaz lol


now send it 20-30 times in quick succession, dogs head will probably explode tho thru excitement lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2014)

poor dog, thinks he's gettin out for a good sniff and piss, ringing the rspca...........


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah know what ya mean, mine are getting chopped around a week before xmas for the same reason lol


my big ones should be done early dec, i've managed to nicely stagger things this time round so no more feast or famine hopefully. they are gonna be harvested about 4 weeks apart


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 20, 2014)

Evening lads heres a few pics of the outdoor and indoor ... girls outside are comin dwn this wknd buds are fukin tiny so might just make sum hash with it ... girls indoor seem to be going good for cfl ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> now send it 20-30 times in quick succession, dogs head will probably explode tho thru excitement lol


lol nah she has to click the Ply button so copped on after that but next time she's walking him I'll send "sit" or down lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 20, 2014)

Almost time for the walking dead, gonna roll a J open a beer and enjoy watching some zombies get they're brains splattered,


----------



## budolskie (Oct 20, 2014)

That's what I'm hoping Ghb m8 end this month should have 3 to chop then 2 more to chop 3 weeks after that and 6 or 7 to fill my 3x3 up with sum canny trained ones am gona flip in a week or so just after for a new year harvest


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah they love that fukin word lol


Unlike my mrs ,who only responds to "cash",followed closely by "cock" if I'm lucky


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Almost time for the walking dead, gonna roll a J open a beer and enjoy watching some zombies get they're brains splattered,


Yeah I've taken a load more popcorn n vaping now...always let it play for 15 mins so I can speed past ads or as how you kids say "fast-forward "


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

Any one use/used one of those IWS setups ? I'm considering it, 12 pot system, bout £400 , thoughts please
http://www.iwssystems.co.uk/


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 20, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Any one use/used one of those IWS setups ? I'm considering it, 12 pot system, bout £400 , thoughts please
> http://www.iwssystems.co.uk/


I've something similar in the attic never used, the 12 pot DWC system. Bought it but the air pump send air to the 12 pots was just too loud for me. It's on the same website


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I've something similar in the attic never used, the 12 pot DWC system. Bought it but the air pump send air to the 12 pots was just too loud for me. It's on the same website


wanna sell it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna try coco n dwc at some stage


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 20, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> wanna sell it?


How much u willing to pay for it? Dunno what postage would be on it cos of the big res


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> How much u willing to pay for it? Dunno what postage would be on it cos of the big res


use a courier thru summat like shiply/uship etc

mate of mine just got 2 cars an a full snapon toolbox from cork for £200( uship courier)


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> How much u willing to pay for it? Dunno what postage would be on it cos of the big res


i was looking only today at a set-up in my local growshop but will prob wait until after chrimbo


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 20, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> i was looking only today at a set-up in my local growshop but will prob wait until after chrimbo


I'll probly still have the cunting thing then, what price was it there? There around 450 now but I payed more in my local growshop


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I'll probly still have the cunting thing then, what price was it there? There around 450 now but I payed more in my local growshop


I was looking at a 6pot for 425 euro


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2014)

Why in fuck would you spend that much money on a 6 pot setup? It would have to grow the plant itself for that kind of money.

Why not just spend £20 and build a DWC setup?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2014)

Why in fuck would you spend that much money on a 6 pot setup? It would have to grow the plant itself for that kind of money. Looks like a res, a control tank, and a couple of float valves. Hardly 450 euro worth or kit.

Why not just spend £20 and build a DWC setup?


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Why in fuck would you spend that much money on a 6 pot setup? It would have to grow the plant itself for that kind of money.
> 
> Why not just spend £20 and build a DWC setup?




thats what i was thinking - the buckets are cheap enough - i could easily source a res
its just the timed water pump and air pump i really need but they wont split it. 
if i could find a setup for a more realistic price id be all over it


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> thats what i was thinking - the buckets are cheap enough - i could easily source a res
> its just the timed water pump and air pump i really need but they wont split it.
> if i could find a setup for a more realistic price id be all over it


Air and water pump can be had for a couple of quid on amazon etc, and the timer, well I don't see why you need one. Just a pointless expensive version of auto-pots.

Just make some DWC buckets. You won't be dissapointed, and they cost next to nothing.

I've always said it, but there is no better business to be in if ripping off customers is your game. cannabis growers can somehow be convinced to buy any old shit for any old price. Almost as bad as designer handbags!


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2014)

Agreed - whilst i was in the shop i saw two lads spend about 150 on some shit with a dog smoking a cigar on it at 40 quid a litre and other brightly coloured bottles of nonsense. I had a chat with the guy after they left and he agreed with me. All more or less ineffective overpriced cack. You know what they say about a fool and his money


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2014)

And while i'll get flak from this, you also know why most people turn to growing pot, because their too fucking stupid to earn money any other way. But it's the truth. Sure there are growers with plenty of brains, this forum is proof of that, but it's also proof that the activity all to readily attracts swarms of complete and utter retards who'll buy a product because surely the name means i'll get killer dank tight fire bro! It has to!!!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Why in fuck would you spend that much money on a 6 pot setup? It would have to grow the plant itself for that kind of money.
> 
> Why not just spend £20 and build a DWC setup?


Coz I'm rich as FUCK !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And while i'll get flak from this, you also know why most people turn to growing pot, because their too fucking stupid to earn money any other way. But it's the truth. Sure there are growers with plenty of brains, this forum is proof of that, but it's also proof that the activity all to readily attracts swarms of complete and utter retards who'll buy a product because surely the name means i'll get killer dank tight fire bro! It has to!!!


Are you quite young ttt ?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 20, 2014)

What does age or wealth have to do with getting ripped off? An sucker is a sucker no matter age or wealth.

And define quite young


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And while i'll get flak from this, you also know why most people turn to growing pot, because their too fucking stupid to earn money any other way. But it's the truth. Sure there are growers with plenty of brains, this forum is proof of that, but it's also proof that the activity all to readily attracts swarms of complete and utter retards who'll buy a product because surely the name means i'll get killer dank tight fire bro! It has to!!!


duh....wha s e talkin bout cant understand them 5 letter words, only can count to 8 cos maa family we aint got no thumbs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2014)

btw you retarded student its "flak for this" not from...red pen all over it actually


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey zedd man wat u got curing at the min ??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> What does age or wealth have to do with getting ripped off? An sucker is a sucker no matter age or wealth.
> 
> And define quite young


 didn't you just spend 400 pounds on shoes for a funeral?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> didn't you just spend 400 pounds on shoes for a funeral?


I taut he said £4.00 in primark man


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry, 400 pounds in 2 days.


tip top toker said:


> Fuck you and your cannabis plants. Have some shoes! Can't be looking like any old student now, can I? An afternoon on oxford street sure reminds me why I hate London! £400 in two days :/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

All I know is the return on the 400 quid system justifies it in my books...more so than 400 quid spent for funeral attire.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> didn't you just spend 400 pounds on shoes for a funeral?


For 300 quid u could have my 12 pot DWC system, it'll make you a lot more money than the 400 quid shoes......400 quid fuckin shoes and they look total wank lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't get me started on ur kicks master..I'm still very disappointed in you over that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

...n don't worry, he goes onto say his daddy bought him the shoes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't get me started on ur kicks master..I'm still very disappointed in you over that lol


Says the slipper man ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...n don't worry, he goes onto say his daddy bought him the shoes.


Ohh so its acceptable if daddy buys them ha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

That's exactly why nigga! I'm the god damn slipper bandit! I am he who walks on a thousand pillows! N they cost less than 50yoyos


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's exactly why nigga! I'm the god damn slipper bandit! I am he who walks on a thousand pillows! N they cost less than 50yoyos


Were u get 1000 pillows for less than 50 yoyos ....sum serious money to be made on that man


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't get me started on ur kicks master..I'm still very disappointed in you over that lol


There work trainers I used for trimmin u cunt! There good trainers apart from the state there in, after I sell some harvest I'm goina leave them in to get stitched up, get another good 12 months outta these badboys lol.
So who wants this fuckin DWC system then???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

I remember when I first joined this site you were trying to sell that same system haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Try throwing it up on donedeal or adverts.ie?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when I first joined this site you were trying to sell that same system haha.


Lmao, I know m8, not something u can advertise too well locally. 300 quid is cheap for it. Don't need the cash just gathering up too much stuff tbh, got two big 9 pot wilmas as well one of which isn't bein used. Plus lights and fans and shit, just new rid of it, doubt ill use it like


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Try throwing it up on donedeal or adverts.ie?


Just don't like anyone kinda local knowing I have it, folk talk too much


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I'm not saying to put up your personal information lol even an email will suffice. Heck throw it up on ebay if u like. I've a ton of crap accumulated but always convince myself that I'll find a use for it at some stage lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> didn't you just spend 400 pounds on shoes for a funeral?


If you could read you'd be aware that the shoes and the £400 were not related. Not to mention it was not my money  No chance i'd fork out £100 on a pair of shoes myself, but my mother wanted me to look fancy at her dads funeral so asked me to get expensive stuff. My parents are definitely people who will easily be parted from their money.

And the retarded comments were not aimed at you lot, they were more aimed at the folk buying silly nutrient lines and such because they have cool names and such. But if you guys are happy to spend an extra £300 for no reason, well.. I've a cannabis seed i can sell you if you want, it's feminized, so anyone want to pay £500 for it? Sure you can get the same thing for a fiver, but who cares, what's £500 for a seed given the return you'll get off it and it's clones? Right?? PM me if you're interested.

For a bunch of guys adament that the UK thread is a pace to throw around insults because this is england, fuck the mods, you sure did just turn into a bunch of cry babies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2014)

Kin'ell TipTip, it's far too early.


Wake n' bake ffs eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2014)

Lax was it you who posted that pic of granular myco fungi in a bag from Wilkinsons a couple of months ago?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lax was it you who posted that pic of granular myco fungi in a bag from Wilkinsons a couple of months ago?


whys that? got a packet sitting right next to me if you need details off it etc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Top of the morning to you. No mate but I remember ice mentioning the myco so might be him


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whys that? got a packet sitting right next to me if you need details off it etc


It's a symbiotic fungus that helps the roots to fooking explode in growth


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Really gotta pot up these clones but I can't be arsed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2014)

I was gonna say that after seeing that photo posted by whoever that I went to go get some to try out.

I got one bag for about £4.50 but when I came to use it (weeks later) there was only enough in the pack to use half a dose on each plant in my pot size (8L) and I haven't been able to find any more in 3 different Wilkos (my grow shop now gets it for cheaper so no bother).


So I used it on these 8 Exo/Psycho I have for the next round and it seems to be brilliant stuff.
I potted the clones up with the myco about 6 weeks ago, I got some Biobizz Grow to go along with my synthetic nutes to feed the myco specifically.
In the last 6 weeks the plants have only been fed twice and are so healthy and taking up nutrition so well that the N in the Biobizz is borderline burning them.

I'll get a photo up later, they look lush.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2014)

And the two feeds they had were only 0.5 EC.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

You can find it really fucking cheap on ebay man. I was ordering for fuck all from Israel or some shit hole like that.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I was gonna say that after seeing that photo posted by whoever that I went to go get some to try out.
> 
> I got one bag for about £4.50 but when I came to use it (weeks later) there was only enough in the pack to use half a dose on each plant in my pot size (8L) and I haven't been able to find any more in 3 different Wilkos (my grow shop now gets it for cheaper so no bother).
> 
> ...


"the Range" still have it in stock, n in different sizes as well


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue Pit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Can't find the vendor anymore  was really cheap compared to the brand named ones that are listed.it arrived in a zip lock bag lol looked really dodgy but worked a treat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah think I've found something similar.

I'll just get the cheapest next time.

It seems to make a huge difference so far though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone got any use for atami bloombastic or b`cuzz blossom builder?


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

try the bloombastic sae, i take it you only have the sample pack? try it on one plant and tell me it doesn't do exactly what it says on the bottle!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> try the bloombastic sae, i take it you only have the sample pack? try it on one plant and tell me it doesn't do exactly what it says on the bottle!


yeah got a 60ml of it, you reckon its good then or summat?

Not inclined to try it tbh, everytime i try using boosters in any amount it just fucks the plants up lol, better results just not bothering so far lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

i use it on every crop, i think i have done 2 or 3 cycles without it and that made me decide it is worth using every time.

some sales jargon for tip top!.




Bloombastic is a new nutrient additive from Atami containing a concentrated dose of Phosphorus and Potassium with added bio minerals, micro nutrients, seaweed extract and bio-stimulants. This combination of ingredients have been created to increase flower size, stimulate resin production and boost plant growth and health.

Bloombatsic benefits include:


Extremely concentrated, so a little goes a long way.
Stimulates enzymes processes to help plants deal with stresses such as high or low heat, low humidity, high light intensity and nutrient deficiencies.
Contains chelated Iron – this will help ‘green up’ the plants.
Bloombastic can be used will all ‘Bloom’ nutrients during the last 4-6 weeks of the flowering period. Atami have used a P/K ratio of 20/21, which they claim has been identified as the ideal ratio for explosive fruit setting and powerful flowering.

The growth promoting ingredients in Bloombastic come from concentrated seaweed extracts. These are from 2 types of kelp; Laminara Digitata and Ascophyllum nodosum. Seaweed extracts contains all major and minor plant nutrients and all trace elements with vitamins, auxins, cytokinins, gibberellins, betaines and amino acids.

Bloombastic uses ‘clay minerals’ to stop the kelp extracts reacting with the mineral nutrients. These clay minerals can fall out of suspension in nutrient solutions forming a brownish settlement reside at the bottom of tanks. This is harmless but to avoid it happening Atami recommend using a mixing pump in the tank if your hydroponic system has long periods where the nutrient solution isn’t moving.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> i use it on every crop, i think i have done 2 or 3 cycles without it and that made me decide it is worth using every time.
> 
> some sales jargon for tip top!.
> 
> ...


wat a load of bollox


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> i use it on every crop, i think i have done 2 or 3 cycles without it and that made me decide it is worth using every time.
> 
> some sales jargon for tip top!.
> 
> ...


any personal experience with using it with both liquid nutes AND soil with nutes already in it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

cracking colas D,

Saer that bloombastic is good gear but waaaay overpriced. and I've yet to fathom what the gritty bits in it are. i was always getting bits blocking the pippettes.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

clay minerals don, not for hydro set ups but ok for coco and soil, sae use 0.5ml per l on a couple plants then tell zedd he doesn't know his arse from his elbow


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> clay minerals don, not for hydro set ups but ok for coco and soil, sae use 0.5ml per l on a couple plants then tell zedd he doesn't know his arse from his elbow


maybe on the next crop but not taking any chances on fucking up my xmas earner lol, without this coming in its gna be a right shit xmas lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

also whats the shelf life on that bloombastic? as shop near me has got a whole case of it going out of date this month n was willing to do it to me for 50p a bottle but refused at the time as its in its last month of shelf life lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2014)

it tuns into a brick of what appears to be glass shards, it's happened to me when i left a bottle in the shed, it is bad enough to mix when it's in date so i wouldn't bother lol. bet he is pissed off having to throw it all out!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it tuns into a brick of what appears to be glass shards, it's happened to me when i left a bottle in the shed, it is bad enough to mix when it's in date so i wouldn't bother lol. bet he is pissed off having to throw it all out!


nah he got given it as a freebie when the shop opened by the atami rep, apparently no-one in existence down this way has ever heard of atami so they just wont buy the stuff


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it tuns into a brick of what appears to be glass shards, it's happened to me when i left a bottle in the shed, it is bad enough to mix when it's in date so i wouldn't bother lol. bet he is pissed off having to throw it all out!


that makes another reason i wont be using that bottle ive got then as it goes out of date this month lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 21, 2014)

@the car nuts in here

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.547619245301577.1073741837.432407176822785&type=3


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> @the car nuts in here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.547619245301577.1073741837.432407176822785&type=3


it fuks with the lines of the car imo, some of those wraps are good tho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

the atami bs is just marketing copy, glass shards as clay minerals...true but lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

going shawnys way with soiless mix, coco perlite and all the shiz cept ewc which I don't need, exo in veg got fatter stems


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 21, 2014)

@Mastergrow check your pm,s


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 21, 2014)

Evening ladies, chilling with a smoke and a few beers waiting on my chinese arriving so I can have a munch,
the wife also went out and bought me Destiny for my ps4 2day so thats my nxt few nights entertainment sorted,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just had to order more biobizz nutes was running low,
also got another cpl ona blocks, this growing with no carbon filter costs a fortune to hide the smell,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Why the fuck don't you have a filter dude!!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why the fuck don't you have a filter dude!!!


I aint had a filter on my last 2 grows mate, my tent is too small to fit a filter in as well as the light, fans and plants, so I just leave windows open have ona everywhere in the house and use a shit load of incense and scented candles, u can only get a bare whiff of weed when u get in the same room as tent so its working lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lmao I got 3 nosy fucking kids mate, its a stealthy wardrobe tent with a bit of silver ducting coming out and a slight whoosh noise from a big 6" fan hidden inside thats been explained as a ventilator to keep the clothes fresh lol,


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> So what is this 500 quid seed anyway ttt?


read back a bit - he's takin the piss


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> So what is this 500 quid seed anyway ttt?


For you mate, some killer green house seeds strawberry haze 

Just having a poke at these folk claiming they don't mind being completely ripped off due to the return they'll get on the purchase in the long run. So wondering if they're willing to back up their claims and buy a seed for £500 due to it's potential returns when they could simply get the same result/return for a fiver instead. Somehow i think not


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> For you mate, some killer green house seeds strawberry haze
> 
> Just having a poke at these folk claiming they don't mind being completely ripped off due to the return they'll get on the purchase in the long run. So wondering if they're willing to back up their claims and buy a seed for £500 due to it's potential returns when they could simply get the same result/return for a fiver instead. Somehow i think not


Ahh right, now if u had told be it grew some jack and the beanstalk sorta plant I'd have been interested, but I'll pass on the strawberry haze thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Ahh right, now if u had told be it grew some jack and the beanstalk sorta plant I'd have been interested, but I'll pass on the strawberry haze thanks


Haha, if i even had any of those seeds left id just have eaten them by now. Grew a few out way ago and it was the biggest crock of shit i've ever tried. Even the fake ass shit being sold as thai stick was better than that. To put it into perspective, I'm a very good driver, yet 1 toke and i can't drive, yet had 2 spliffs in a row of the haze, got on a dirt bike on a hilly area of woodland, first ever time on a motorbike, and nailed it. Wouldn't give that stuff to my enemies.


----------



## moshuar14 (Oct 21, 2014)

Bi people nice to see a U.K thread going. Any ive got a problem im ive got a tent going outdoors and everything is fine until now. The buds are still fat and nice and just getting the hairs turning from white to a nice orange colour. But the problem is ive gone to check on them today like any other day and the leaves on some of my lady's have started to cup its not heat temp coz there around 70c even with these fucking cold nights. Any advice would be great


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, try n cool down ur tent


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmao I got 3 nosy fucking kids mate, its a stealthy wardrobe tent with a bit of silver ducting coming out and a slight whoosh noise from a big 6" fan hidden inside thats been explained as a ventilator to keep the clothes fresh lol,


ha ha my 6 yoa said look daddy (at an acer in the garden centre) that's got the same leaves as those smoking plants u grow in your secret room...i.turned green


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha my 6 yoa said look daddy (at an acer in the garden centre) that's got the same leaves as those smoking plants u grow in your secret room...i.turned green


My youngest is 6 mate the older 2 a even more switched on, they know whats in my tent but they act like they believe me when I say its clothes and they have never said anything about it, if they ever did it would be time to shut up shop and try find a new spot


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My youngest is 6 mate the older 2 a even more switched on, they know whats in my tent but they act like they believe me when I say its clothes and they have never said anything about it, if they ever did it would be time to shut up shop and try find a new spot


Funny that with kids m8, I got a m8 who's kids know he grows, ther young teenagers but they've know a few years and they've never brought it up or said anything


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Gary I pm'd u on the other place


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Funny that with kids m8, I got a m8 who's kids know he grows, ther young teenagers but they've know a few years and they've never brought it up or said anything


that's positive gaz I ll hang on to it lol,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

The trick is to beat your kids regularly...show em what will happen if the ever talk.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

have to say was quite funny when my oldest tod me she smoked pot, ha ha don't worry sweetie I grow it and pulled open the tent lol


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 21, 2014)

moshuar14 said:


> Bi people nice to see a U.K thread going. Any ive got a problem im ive got a tent going outdoors and everything is fine until now. The buds are still fat and nice and just getting the hairs turning from white to a nice orange colour. But the problem is ive gone to check on them today like any other day and the leaves on some of my lady's have started to cup its not heat temp coz there around 70c even with these fucking cold nights. Any advice would be great



Do you mean one of them plastic greenhouse things as oppose to a tent? Or do you have a light in a tent outside? Can you post a pic of the plant? What strain and is it in soil?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The trick is to beat your kids regularly...show em what will happen if the ever talk.


Hey dont be givin away irish tricks ... the aul wooden spoon is great tho


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah or the old shake the baby until it stops crying...always worked on me!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Gary I pm'd u on the other place


Replied m8


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

tech porn http://www.techswarm.com/2014/10/first-demonstration-of-artificial.html


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2014)

anyways I smashed an oak chair and damaged an old wooden floor and headbutted a large fridge before breakfast today, hows your day been?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 21, 2014)

@The Yorkshireman

I know you were reading into this whole ebola thing and patents. Just read how suddenly they magically have serums that'll be available, next year. Just enough time to orchestrate worldwide pandemonia and try and force it upon everyone much like that bollocks that was swine flu. That whole US nurse thing just sounds utterly suspect, allowed to fly with no screning, bullshit. everything happens for a reason.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey dont be givin away irish tricks ... the aul wooden spoon is great tho


. . . & the Catholic Church , don't forget that shinning example of child guidance !


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning, wax and bake and get this socket sorted the day


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Top of the morning to.man I'd love if my fucking free pot arrives today.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Top of the morning to.man I'd love if my fucking free pot arrives today.


U still waitin on that man seems like a month ago u won it ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning boys.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2014)

@GHB.

That Atami Bloombastic is a simple salt solution that's massively overpriced mate.

It has an NPK ratio of 0-20-21 derived from.....

Potassium Phosphate.
Potassium Hydroxide.
Phosphoric Acid.
Phosphorus Pentoxide.

It has some added Cal/Mag in the form of.

Calcium Oxide .
Magnesium Oxide.

The trace amounts of.

Iron.
Manganese.
Zinc.
Boron.

That can be hardly measured come from clay mineral.
(It says all this on the back of the bottle, I have an unused tester sat here.)



I've lost count of how many times over the last couple of years I've said that 500g tubs of the same/similar salts can be had off ebay for penny's compared to branded nutes.


Even a 1L bottle of Mono Phosphorus (27%) and a 1L bottle of Mono Potassium (27%) from Canna at around £24 the pair is a better choice than the Bloombastic.

Bloombastic is about £10 per 100ml.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @ghb.
> 
> That Atami Bloombastic is a simple salt solution that's massively overpriced mate.
> 
> ...


Yeah basically what i thought, another snake oil, thats why im not too interested in using them, never seem to show any obvious benefits but just love fucking plants up for the slightest reason


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> U still waitin on that man seems like a month ago u won it ha


lol it does doesn't it haha was posted last Monday so it should be here by the end of the week if not next week


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Got the dog neutered yesterday  poor fella he's a trooper! Fucking neutering contracts are a cunt!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yeah basically what i thought, another snake oil, thats why im not too interested in using them, never seem to show any obvious benefits but just love fucking plants up for the slightest reason


Products like Shooting Powder really make me giggle.

£7 for a 100g pouch of cheap industrial fertiliser salt because it has some marketing garble on the back and they gave it a fancy name.

Yeah sure, all day long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got the dog neutered yesterday  poor fella he's a trooper! Fucking neutering contracts are a cunt!!!


I've got to get my cat done before Xmas.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got to get my cat done before Xmas.


got to get both of mine done at some point as well lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got the dog neutered yesterday  poor fella he's a trooper! Fucking neutering contracts are a cunt!!!


Meat ball any one ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

You should see the size of the cone around his head, its fucking massive lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Meat ball any one ?
> View attachment 3278612


i felt really bad about it. Had no problem with the cats, they're bitches anyways but my poor dog  at least his insurance n shit will go down now that he's neutered.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Had to take a pic lol View attachment 3278617


yano that tenner u lost, its under the washing machine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yano that tenner u lost, its under the washing machine


............


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Lool that's so the washing machine doesn't have a seizure when I load the slut.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2014)

might be an interesting read for someone

http://www.lse.ac.uk/ideas/publications/reports/pdf/lse-ideas-drugs-report-final-web.pdf


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Had to take a pic lol View attachment 3278617


I remember when my dog was like that I got him done at 8 months old, need to take the pup down so as well now shes 6mnths, my landlord put it in my contract that I wont breed rotties lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lool that's so the washing machine doesn't have a seizure when I load the slut.


You're right , she's a filthy slut !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2014)

afternoon lads. 

so you know this gringo cut Saer, I reckon it's actually a beta tester from Ugorg cheese x NL#5

http://www.ugorg.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_121&products_id=228


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> might be an interesting read for someone
> 
> http://www.lse.ac.uk/ideas/publications/reports/pdf/lse-ideas-drugs-report-final-web.pdf


Cheers m8, get back to you in FIVE years , after I've read it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon lads.
> 
> so you know this gringo cut Saer, I reckon it's actually a beta tester from Ugorg cheese x NL#5
> 
> http://www.ugorg.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_121&products_id=228


Anything is possible in this day n age mate, i know Gringo has been about for at least 4 years if that helps and as far as im aware to the best of ppls knowledge gringo is cheese x an Unknown mexican haze

Also its quite possible that that seedbank got a hold of a gringo cut n have been using it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

I FUCKING HATE CARS !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2014)

likely it's not then i spose Saer. 

gary lad you're not having a good run with motors.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I FUCKING HATE CARS !!!


what ya done to it this time? lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likely it's not then i spose Saer.
> 
> gary lad you're not having a good run with motors.


yeah probably not unless NL5 has mexican haze in there? as thats the whole reason for it being called gringo is because of the mexican haze in it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

I aint done fuck all, its the power steering has failed again, was only 4 weeks ago the finance company sorted the exact same problem, making me think they done a shitty job,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I remember when my dog was like that I got him done at 8 months old, need to take the pup down so as well now shes 6mnths, my landlord put it in my contract that I wont breed rotties lmao


i was under contract with the breeder but agreed I could do it after 18 months. We were under contract with the ragdoll aswell. Fuck breeding dogs man, cats are the way to go. A ragdoll will go for 600e + 900+ for show quality n there is a massive market we were waiting near a yr for the cat we chose to have a litter.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

What's the craic rollajoint, long time no see man!


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 22, 2014)

How's things man. Just lurking to see what you lads are getting up to . Poor dog Man ! Only problem with cutting the parts off is the weight gain . I done it a few years ago to my staff I wouldn't do it again but we all have our reasons . What you got growing now mate ?
I recently purchased some seeds from ilovegrowingmarijuna I'm going to germ them today . Hope all is well !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Alot of us hang out at the other place I can pm u it but it involves tor. We had to do it sadly, was part of the contract when we got him. He gets walked 3 times a day n some training so he should be grand, not like we spoil him anyways, he never gets left overs (unless my mom has him) n we weigh his food n deduct treats we give him in training but the treats are like these chunks of cured game or. At the moment duck and pumpkin lol I'm still with bb, god cheese suprise, deep bluex liver, Fireball and a barney's farm lsd. I'll give em a look up later..do they do any promotions like attitude?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 22, 2014)

Some nice strains bud . Well most of the strains are like £30 for 5 seeds but you get 5 free of the same strain so £30 for 10pk is pritty good feminised too . I had 10 ssh 10 power skunk 10 white widow & 5 blueberry for like £100 free postage soo not bad atoll .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Pretty slick selection on there..I've got to stop buying seeds I've beans to pop yet n all lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

Did I mention before I fucking hate cars!, well I also hate fucking finance companies !! Robbing bunch of cunts want over 700 quid off me for a new power steering pump, needless to say they got told where to go, ive told em fix it or give me another car of my choice, so got a meeting at their sales office 2morro morning


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Did I mention before I fucking hate cars!, well I also hate fucking finance companies !! Robbing bunch of cunts want over 700 quid off me for a new power steering pump, needless to say they got told where to go, ive told em fix it or give me another car of my choice, so got a meeting at their sales office 2morro morning


FUKING CUNTS so u can phone the trading standards office in the morning get a name or ref number of the complaint u r considering filing and go to the meeting see what they say and hit em with trading standards....if they are a legit biz they will shit it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> FUKING CUNTS so u can phone the trading standards office in the morning get a name or ref number of the complaint u r considering filing and go to the meeting see what they say and hit em with trading standards....if they are a legit biz they will shit it


Yeah man already ahead of u on that, I tried calling trading standards 2day but just missed there opening hours, gonna call em at 9am tomorrow and get some info before I head to the meeting,


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah man already ahead of u on that, I tried calling trading standards 2day but just missed there opening hours, gonna call em at 9am tomorrow and get some info before I head to the meeting,


ha ha bollox to most growers are retards hey lol we know what to do cos we think like prey not predators imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Alot of us hang out at the other place I can pm u it but it involves tor. We had to do it sadly, was part of the contract when we got him. He gets walked 3 times a day n some training so he should be grand, not like we spoil him anyways, he never gets left overs (unless my mom has him) n we weigh his food n deduct treats we give him in training but the treats are like these chunks of cured game or. At the moment duck and pumpkin lol I'm still with bb, god cheese suprise, deep bluex liver, Fireball and a barney's farm lsd. I'll give em a look up later..do they do any promotions like attitude?


 the LSD is done is 7/8 max u could pull at 6 EASILLY.

i got one hanging now with a branch of everything else


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the LSD is done is 7/8 max u could pull at 6 EASILLY.
> 
> i got one hanging now with a branch of everything else


well I grew it way back and loved it weird shit but good weird lsd but obv nothing like lsd dunno y they called it that imo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh I've been taking lower buds n random branches lol but I'll wait till it finishes from what I've seen on the line is she's a 9 weaker n no Amber trics yet..YET


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha bollox to most growers are retards hey lol we know what to do cos we think like prey not predators imo


I agree m8, most growers are very intelligent ppl, yeah any mug could grow weed but to do it to a high standard on a constant basis takes brains and skill, 
also growin dont make u a retard, most of us have decent jobs or professions and do this as a hobby or side earner, again this is a smart thing to do,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Tip wasn't talking about us directly lol in general n I kinda agree tbh


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I've been taking lower buds n random branches lol but I'll wait till it finishes from what I've seen on the line is she's a 9 weaker n no Amber trics yet..YET


the amber trichome is questionablr re maturity imo, I binned/lost more likely my scope way back and go on calyx development, don't even label dates any more theyre done when they look done the swell is all imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

Well im having a cpl of well deserved beers now after a shitty unproductive day, gonna take the dogs out for their last walk then come back and get smashed,


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just out havin a few pints meself watchin the pool game ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 22, 2014)

2 Psychosis then 2 Zlh all 18 days into 12/12


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2014)

if u lollipop em they grow 5 colas, love the zlh good yield banging potency and flav imo


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2014)

anyone still up?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 22, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Is that DN anygood for weed lads or just the class a's


the weed market is pretty sown up tbh bud but yeah more about the exotics and class A's


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2014)

The class a's are no good to me haha waist of time skunk keeps me happy


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 23, 2014)

Il take free class a's anyday from the other place ha .. its not bad for the freebies


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Haha epilepsy stopped my class a experiences, nearly 4 year without a drink or bit bash


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Fuck it man am not missing much except debt haha, was a killer at first stopping all the partying and that but am glad now it's shite same crack as when we where kids it is haha... just happy in the house with cream these days ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning all, well im just off to go argue with my finance company to try get this car sorted, armed with laws and regulations from consumer advice that pretty much states the company are liable for the repair or replacement, heres hoping I get summit sorted.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 23, 2014)

Stick it to the man gary


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Ur definitely in the right Gary, it shouldn't of happened again so soon after they supposedly repaired it so milk em fir all you can!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Jesus imagine how tight a Scottish finance company is lol like asking a Jew to pay for dinner.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Got my socket in cupboard and that now just don't no which holes a stick my wire in coming from the socket


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

I love biscuits man..especially these...


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 23, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Got my socket in cupboard and that now just don't no which holes a stick my wire in coming from the socket View attachment 3279162


Wud hav been easier for u to just wire it of the closest socket ...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

This is what happen having plugged into wall last time 

I am now bringing the socket off a 40amp breaker straight from fuse box on its own, it gona run run from fuse box to a cooker switch with 6mm cable then supply the doubke socket with 2.5mm cable from the cooker switch.



A sparky told me to do this


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Like this 

And to this


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well im back from the garage and its good news thank fuck, they have decided it is there responsibility to repair the pump as its the same parts as b4 that have fucked again, so getting a brand new steering pump fitted as I watched them order the new part, car will be ready by the end of the day for me,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 23, 2014)

Hate to say it but German cars for he win lol now they do make em to last


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hate to say it but German cars for he win lol now they do make em to last


Dont agree man ... japanese cars are made to last


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 23, 2014)

budolskie said:


> This is what happen having plugged into wall last time View attachment 3279182
> 
> I am now bringing the socket off a 40amp breaker straight from fuse box on its own, it gona run run from fuse box to a cooker switch with 6mm cable then supply the doubke socket with 2.5mm cable from the cooker switch.
> 
> ...


Looks like a bad connection or a faulty plug that was plugged into it man ... all sockets shud be run of a 20amp mcb connected to an rcd ... rcd is very important for protection


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

The rcd is there aswell, he's told me to put the live into breaker, neutral in to neutral bar and earth into earth bar 
The rcd is connected to fuses


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

budolskie said:


> The rcd is there aswell, he's told me to put the live into breaker, neutral in to neutral bar and earth into earth bar
> The rcd is connected to fuses



i told u earth to the earh bank, neg to the neg bank and pos to the bak of the fuse

just make sure u use the right side of the box


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 23, 2014)

@shawny email


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't have a dab until it's all wired up budolskie lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeh japs are good too but they slippin lol and them new Audi'sare the fucking mutts nuts man ...back at ya Rimmer


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 23, 2014)

I k ow fuck all bout electrics lol open a plug and I get all hot n flusted lol....I remember sae gave me an old vintage ballast lol I opened it and shit myself just put the case back on and left it lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

budolski or sparky as u should be known from now........BANG!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 23, 2014)

Fuck playing with electrics I've hit a mains for the house with a jack hammer it threw it out me hands melted the chisel which are made of some sort of special solid metal and it felt like all my hair was end lol proper shit me up......the mains to house were laid 75mm down in the concrete drive ........fuckin paddy bastards!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol do it bizzle you've already missed last post..unless u do that line...if u do the line you go god mode


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck playing with electrics I've hit a mains for the house with a jack hammer it threw it out me hands melted the chisel which are made of some sort of special solid metal and it felt like all my hair was end lol proper shit me up......the mains to house were laid 75mm down in the concrete drive ........fuckin paddy bastards!!!!



haha hes wiring a plug, not using a jack hammer


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Well am back and only smoke in the house was off the bong after wards, 

But all is good the led is working in it I'm gona set my dimmable and adjust awing up in morning and the extraction Fan


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Ice my mind went blank after wiring socket to cooker switch and when I pulled the front off fuse box I didn't have a clue haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 23, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Fuck playing with electrics I've hit a mains for the house with a jack hammer it threw it out me hands melted the chisel which are made of some sort of special solid metal and it felt like all my hair was end lol proper shit me up......the mains to house were laid 75mm down in the concrete drive ........fuckin paddy bastards!!!!


Lol, ur a lucky boy shawney, I was on a site and a guy done that and it burnt him right up one side, scars all up his face and shit. Was also on another site it happened on and the guy was fine......I'll also state these wer both in the south of ireland, lol, fukin paddy cunts!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

We all know bizzle was as you said dipped in shit lol he's as lucky as they come. Very true about the South we have a "erra it'll be grand" mentality.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

N anyways we can do it the right way or the fast way n ur mam isn't gonna hang around all night now is she. oh snap!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We all know bizzle was as you said dipped in shit lol he's as lucky as they come. Very true about the South we have a "erra it'll be grand" mentality.


Aye dipped in shit he is haha! The thing with the building in the south is they've only just brought in building control, well kinda. They never had no such thing as building control till recently, fuck I've came across some dodgy work in the south m8, fuckin shock ye some of it.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

mains needs to run in armoured cable dug in to 18 inch trenches, or it did 30 years ago when I was laying it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 23, 2014)

Aye they're suppose to be 2ft under in ducting.....on big sites tho they use like 250000 volt cables n shit houses arnt so powerful lol still blew a jackhammer out me hands l tho lol......I'm at fucking work now just been called in lucky no drug test was on the sniff this morning ffs gotta pack that shit in man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye dipped in shit he is haha! The thing with the building in the south is they've only just brought in building control, well kinda. They never had no such thing as building control till recently, fuck I've came across some dodgy work in the south m8, fuckin shock ye some of it.


Yeah actually as u said it there is some building work going on in my estate n no word of a lie they have the bare shape of a scaffolding up lol no hand rails or anything like that just pure cowboys


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

did the leccy shock help the coke buzz mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

right u look at your fuse box
ake sure the trip is OFF between the outside key metre or waterv and the fuse box so no lekki is getting to it

right the front open and look at the fuse rak, ther a clip or screw u open to open it up,(its on a hinge and opens down)

so feed up your wire what u got ur plug wired on up the bak with the rest.
strip it long so got a good 12" to play with im used to it so for me its easy)

anwyays. yeh so if the fuse ur using is on the right side of metre the connect your black(blue) to yhe bank with rest in, at the right side just look for first empty screw. then the earth goes with the rest. and the pos (red) goes to the bak of the fuse ur wiring it too. look at the rest. ul see wer it goes.

daunting first time but then u be like dafuq was i arsed aboot


zeddd u get that number i sent yeh?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Ii sorted it now ice cheers, the led is running in it and my fan worked so gona set the hid up in morning and take the led to my 8x4 for extra flower power


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> right u look at your fuse box
> ake sure the trip is OFF between the outside key metre or waterv and the fuse box so no lekki is getting to it
> 
> right the front open and look at the fuse rak, ther a clip or screw u open to open it up,(its on a hinge and opens down)
> ...


went to look for my phone man but I find myself back here with a thick bag of vape and another drink so cant answer that yet man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

I sense the wisdom farmer is near, hows u mate?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> went to look for my phone man but I find myself back here with a thick bag of vape and another drink so cant answer that yet man



lol well as long as u aint changed your digits in past 4.5 hrs then yeh. u got it

good luck with that mate. im chiling.
new ps4 arrived thank fuk, right joke thats been

spent a grand since tuesday. just working out what on.....


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2014)

Ps4 is on my list like, that's why a havnt got fifa 15 for the ps3 hopefully have one sorted by xmas or hit the mother for one


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I sense the wisdom farmer is near, hows u mate?


Lol Z, I'm not stalking you honest


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 23, 2014)

Between u , me & the gate post Z, I'm pissed off with spider mite, 5 treatments of PC+ & I've still got em, 6 weeks in flower.they spread like plague ! Overnite they coverd 6 plants , think there on steroids !


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol Z, I'm not stalking you honest


jus feelin the love man ha


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Between u , me & the gate post Z, I'm pissed off with spider mite, 5 treatments of PC+ & I've still got em, 6 weeks in flower.they spread like plague ! Overnite they coverd 6 plants , think there on steroids !


sorry to hear that mate get some diatomaceous earth (it like talc not earth btw)and a fine paint brush and go over each leaf underside and they will fukin well die end of...nature provides man imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm going coco & pebbles in one of those 12 pot IWS set ups I was on about next Z. Going to try few of sub's beans next, in amongst the usual exo & psyco , livers. I meant to tell u Z , remember that cheese quake I had off u years back , with the sweets lol, well I had 4 beans out of it & gave em out, had a bit off a m8 that grew one & cloned it, it was v nice , stank real strong


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Between u , me & the gate post Z, I'm pissed off with spider mite, 5 treatments of PC+ & I've still got em, 6 weeks in flower.they spread like plague ! Overnite they coverd 6 plants , think there on steroids !


i had a nightmare with them, killed a 6 week psy.
run vaccum over the plant with a sick over end or summert or narrow the end of teh tube.

get one of these
http://www.amazon.co.uk/5580-Unscented-Hanging-Insect-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG

hoover top layre of soil if ur usig it or coco and clean the tent, any medium on flor, take all dead leaves and stick that shot in. even a spray with vitality wont hurt or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORTEFOG-3-5-G-SPIDER-MITE-KILLER-/221298572229?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item33866c3bc5
totally plant friendly

after my psy went i went the clenaing and hot spot route, and mate i havent seen a bug since, not even a thrip. i moved frh plants in 3 days later and no issues whats soever, that one hot shot does 3 tents as i move it around, WELL happy
12 qwid u know it maes sence


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

i agree shes fuking HUUUUGE the bigger she grows the longer she takes tho, i nipped and bent and twisted mine for a while, shes now 5.5ft tall and is mahoosive, needds to strart swelling tho,nr 7 weeks and not yet. happen all of a sudden i reckon

unles sim rigth and teh longer she is the longer she taes to flower?
or am i totally talking shit?


budolskie said:


> Ps4 is on my list like, that's why a havnt got fifa 15 for the ps3 hopefully have one sorted by xmas or hit the mother for one


im selling my CFW ps3. 1tb. fully loaded latest cfw and shit ton of games installed. just donwload and cpy over
£150 i want and thats a steal for a cfw ps slim


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm going coco & pebbles in one of those 12 pot IWS set ups I was on about next Z.


Buy mine.....


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Buy mine.....



urgh buying of a pikey paddy


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 23, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Buy mine.....


You got a wilma MG haven't you ? There diff from those IWS systems r they not ? . Why haven't u used it ? , what you using now ?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 23, 2014)

Exo,phsyco & power Africa .

 

 Little hunt on .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 23, 2014)

Evening ladies, was sat watching the football with a mate tonight and got pissed, was good to see my team win 2-1 in europe even if it was against a shitty team,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dirty robbing bastards http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cannabis-thieves-used-james-bond-4496162


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You got a wilma MG haven't you ? There diff from those IWS systems r they not ? . Why haven't u used it ? , what you using now ?


I do m8 but I've also got a 12 pot iws DWC system. Not used cos when I bought it I had a family lodger and the airpump was too loud, they could hear it in their room so just bought a couple I bigger wilma systems instead. I'm using the big 9 pot wilmas now


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> urgh buying of a pikey paddy


Oh aye, fuck u!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2014)

Good mornin ... chopped the girls in the green house yesterday ... they didnt fatten up at all so think il use most of it for hash .... is dry or wet trim better for bubble bags ??


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Set the dimmable up, need to get sum 6" ducting to take right near the shade...


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2014)

http://babb.telegraph.co.uk/2014/10/rochdale-are-using-lights-from-marijuana-farms-to-grow-right-kind-of-grass-at-spotland/

Ha just seen this


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Just put the led in with the 2 dimmable, the mh is on 400 the hps is 600 and led is 300


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuk me that made me angry, so instead of growing weed which can ease your pain and feed your family the lights can be used so retards in nylon clothes can watch a bunch of fannies play a kids game and waste their hard earned money so some pretty boys can drive around in mazeratis...no offence to anyone here who loves their football lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Just put the led in with the 2 dimmable, the mh is on 400 the hps is 600 and led is 300
> View attachment 3279653


u growin for percy mate, y the mh u will lose yield but u may gain a bit of frost no?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Well percy and make a few coppers, lose much with the mh Like cos I got another hps bulb there I can add, I'm gona be vegging and training more aswell now this was just get in for xmas smoke so I not buying shit haha


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2014)

im having good results with vert hanging bare bulbs, got a monster hood for the 1000 w then a 600 and a 400 hanging next to each other for the lemon bushes whick like the vert for cola growth, need a ton of airflow tho


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Iv been looking at them vert octagon things in the club 600 they mint like


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 24, 2014)

morning all 

hope everyones good.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Fuk me that made me angry, so instead of growing weed which can ease your pain and feed your family the lights can be used so retards in nylon clothes can watch a bunch of fannies play a kids game and waste their hard earned money so some pretty boys can drive around in mazeratis...no offence to anyone here who loves their football lol



my area give all bust equipment and medium to local schools and greenhouses rathe rthan dispoaisng of it/


and zeddd, i flip with a MH for the first week, did a side by side and its favourable. if u wanna chill the stretch.

if ur gunna have a MH in the tent tho u may as well use a dual spec


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> morning all


moring.
blue pit week 7 today! shes frosty as a bitch! 4 days into ripen


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Ice I'm going to get it with 2 new bulbs today, 

Also I have them on the mh size when I first put them I to flower tent then a few weeks in I'm moving over to hps side 

Like when I chop the first couple next week il be to move my dog and bubblegum over to hps side and then add a couple more on mh side


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Ad have blue pit if spare haha, am waiting on pips of that been dying to grow it for while now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Ice I'm going to get it with 2 new bulbs today,
> 
> Also I have them on the mh size when I first put them I to flower tent then a few weeks in I'm moving over to hps side
> 
> Like when I chop the first couple next week il be to move my dog and bubblegum over to hps side and then add a couple more on mh side



issit the g13 gum? im buying that soon, id sort u a BO cut but i haveent got any pal and shes nrly finished so cant do cuts.

but yeh go6" insulated and none insulated ducting if u want it, its therl


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Cheers anyway m8, a got to get bulbs aswell and it's a ebay lad who's unit is local so I get it cheaper again as he's free postage on items and nocks that and the fees off, I seen the local hydro shop guy in there and he hoys a fortune on the stuff


----------



## budolskie (Oct 24, 2014)

Erm Bubblegummer it is m8 not sure where from I order that and the double berry but they never popped, I will do sum cuts.if anyone wants but still be a bit yet I have just potted the cut up I keeping and others are in flower


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

Morning lads ....not been at work for best part of 3 weeks then yasterday about 5 o'clock gaff a rings me for night shift with stand down for today paid shaaaaand....only thing I'd been on ketos scale mind weed all day and it was a fucking drug test!!!!!!!! But because it was a nihht time late induction they fucked it off.....I was cheering inside like a African who found a mars bar lol......proper dipped in shit as hydro would say.......and lads honest that of keto is the best I've ever had...church


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh and Mrs heard a bang last night she goes running in our room to find my little lad watering the little veggers lmao bless him....he caught me one day and now he wants to be in there all the time ffs good but not good


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Morning lads ....not been at work for best part of 3 weeks then yasterday about 5 o'clock gaff a rings me for night shift with stand down for today paid shaaaaand....only thing I'd been on ketos scale mind weed all day and it was a fucking drug test!!!!!!!! But because it was a nihht time late induction they fucked it off.....I was cheering inside like a African who found a mars bar lol......proper dipped in shit as hydro would say.......and lads honest that of keto is the best I've ever had...church


see! This is why ur the one that has to do the youtube videos your untouchable, seriously man only fucking you! And this lucks fucking consistent man do the fucking lotto dude ur blessed!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> moring.
> blue pit week 7 today! shes frosty as a bitch! 4 days into ripen


any chance I could hound you for some Blue Pit pics  

She's on the short list to run. Getting threw some testers then it's Blue Pit and Fireballs.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> any chance I could hound you for some Blue Pit pics
> 
> She's on the short list to run. Getting threw some testers then it's Blue Pit and Fireballs.


Erm....who are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2014)

He's that guy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's that guy.


Well done narrowing it down for ppl there lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 24, 2014)

Ugh, you want ID? 

Didn't realize this was a private thread lol.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

YouTube videos lmfao yer madthat your job pro and you know it yyou've already given us a Irish gypo leather slipper dance hahaha


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Ugh, you want ID?
> 
> Didn't realize this was a private thread lol.


not an old member with a new name then....


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 24, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> not an old member with a new name then....


Nope, first and only account  

I'm not the fuzz, you can check my journals


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Nope, first and only account
> 
> I'm not the fuzz, you can check my journals


oh we dont give a fuck about the fuzz lol, just morons and yanks we try keeping out lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

Go on breeders boutique mate they on there drop amsg or something u ain't gonna get any lada send u owt if we don't know ya man.....BB checknem out dude


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 24, 2014)

Lol you some uptight dudes. Not many folks grow the Blue Pit, was hoping for some info but it's w/e. 

I'll stay out peace and happy growing.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

Last blue pit I tried was a good man on here and it was nice man had some flavours in it and nice stone there seems too many phenoes tho so bit too unstable....I'm sticking to good known cuts from now on the odd seed now and again naaa mean


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2014)

Search breeders boutique n club 600 on the forums search bar.the boutique lads hang out there. All you'll get from us is abuse


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah BP seems a bit too unstable for me to run again, too many seeds/nanners for my liking, as you say tho lots of pheno variation although the tiny ribena pheno one was lovely tasting but all the others phenos were just ok/average but then im not a kush/diesel fan so maybe im biased lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

so, seems im shutting down and moving.

ther sum real dirty cunts in this world and the ones who live for reporting folks to social workers to risk them loosing kids over absolutely fukall part from them havingsu sort of fucked up split personality i do not know but it is what it is.

thers sum seedlings and couple small 10+" psy plants im gunna weigh off doing the chop tonight too. luckily everything is ready, but the lemon, shame,just chop her up for hash, shes only 5ft tall and 3 ft wide. who cares yo!

needless to say im not fucking happy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> so, seems im shutting down and moving.
> 
> ther sum real dirty cunts in this world and the ones who live for reporting folks to social workers to risk them loosing kids over absolutely fukall part from them havingsu sort of fucked up split personality i do not know but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Thats bollocks m8, some right cunts out there, hope u get shit sorted


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2014)

Shit ice man you finally stopped killing things! Who the fuck ratted u out man, get em! Get em good!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

Wank that is ice wtf u know u said something? Yeh ubwanna get ya shit out of there then man fuck that .....wankers man


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 24, 2014)

That's fucked up IC3. My family is the most important thing in my life. Fuck with em and you will regret it.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)

hope you get things sorted out mate, is this to do with ya neighbours again?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

na not the grow its social workers, ucking many times worse,

but luckily i about done with this grow so can happily chop. cloudy trichs everyware so yeh.

only problem is the zlh, shes over 5ft and not finished. so dunno if im gunna grind the lot into hash or just dry, see how she is and i not to canny il grind into ash


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na not the grow its social workers, ucking many times worse,
> 
> but luckily i about done with this grow so can happily chop. cloudy trichs everyware so yeh.
> 
> only problem is the zlh, shes over 5ft and not finished. so dunno if im gunna grind the lot into hash or just dry, see how she is and i not to canny il grind into ash


Sucks balls m8, u goina have to move u reckon?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 24, 2014)

2 psycho, 2 zlh, then 2 group shots of all 4 in the tent, day 20 of 12/12


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2014)

try your best to get rid of the car gary, tell them you are not happy to let your mrs out with the kids in it.

i have told you this before because i had the exact same problem in the past, i paid cash so had no protection but the lawyers your finance company use will sort it in two seconds if you say you aren't willing to pay money for a deathtrap.

it WILL happen again if you choose to keep the car.

as somebody earlier mentioned buy jap or german, fuck even french cars are better than fords these days. you pay more but obv not if you choose a car with more miles or a couple years older.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Sucks balls m8, u goina have to move u reckon?



looking that way mate same bitch cunt has done this twice now in 6 months, not hving it. not like i done owt to her or been nasty r fuckall, shes just a straightw eird nujob tryina fuk flks over. she dont know i know but i do. not a lot i can do part from ride the train then move, got hitory with this council so i think oving is the most prudent


gunna have to chop n trim. only thing that aint ready is the ZLH,,

no seirously not happy...

if wer just gunna keep getting fucked i dont wanna risk anything. so i think taking everything down for now is the wisest idea. belive me i dont wanna i reallllly dont, but best to be safe innit


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2014)

a free man is a wise man.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> a free man is a wise man.



indeed bruv, being paranoid to fuk has its advantages, like i get parra wayyyyy before most so im doen and dusted and packed u before anyone else even thinks bowt the point to be parra about.

again i just sooooo lucky my shits actually ready


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> looking that way mate same bitch cunt has done this twice now in 6 months, not hving it. not like i done owt to her or been nasty r fuckall, shes just a straightw eird nujob tryina fuk flks over. she dont know i know but i do. not a lot i can do part from ride the train then move, got hitory with this council so i think oving is the most prudent
> 
> 
> gunna have to chop n trim. only thing that aint ready is the ZLH,,
> ...


M8 I know how u feel on pulling them down now, think we've all had to do it at some stage and yes it's wank but it's wise. Hope shit works out m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> indeed bruv, being paranoid to fuk has its advantages, like i get parra wayyyyy before most so im doen and dusted and packed u before anyone else even thinks bowt the point to be parra about.
> 
> again i just sooooo lucky my shits actually ready


Aye at least it's ready, mine was 4-5 weeks in flower I think and all that I saw was worth keepin was the auto cheese candy lol, wasn't the worst tbh


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

. . . Just to lighten the mood


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2014)

nice!.

so what is that, african mouthwash or something?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> nice!.
> 
> so what is that, african mouthwash or something?


It's WRONG m8, that's what it is !


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2014)

i thought i had an open mind but i must admit it did make me feel a bit uneasy.

funny thing is, i bet he is selling the big issue in a town not too far away, talking to you with that shitty breath


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye at least it's ready, mine was 4-5 weeks in flower I think and all that I saw was worth keepin was the auto cheese candy lol, wasn't the worst tbh




yeh these are all fast finishers luckily, all dence as fuk and lovely brown.
the only thing thats not is the ZLH, dont get me wrong its orite just its at week 7 today but she looks at week 7. wer the rest look week 10+
if u get me. yeh its a safe than sorry jobbie. got few plants and seedlings to rehome but other than that its good. not risking everytinng wen all i have to do is shut down. not like im 2 weeks in issit?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> . . . Just to lighten the mood


new way to floss?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

It's to get the cow to give her milk up. . . Black tea & dry frosty's for me please !


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2014)

the udders looked like my balls, utterly dry!.

i heard leche mentioned a couple times, the guy was speaking pretty good english too but couldn't hear over the spanish cunt!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

fuk me them cotton pickers rape owt man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> It's to get the cow to give her milk up. . . Black tea & dry frosty's for me please !


can I borrow someones head so I can rest my foot on it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Grow found in ni, looks alright for LEDs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Grow found in ni, looks alright for LEDs


well ther only veggin, dont take much does it?

obviously not your OP, no nanners or light leaks.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 24, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well ther only veggin, dont take much does it?
> 
> obviously not your OP, no nanners or light leaks.


Gone go and fuck ur neighbours off again ye cunt.....you really have to rub it in don't ye


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gone go and fuck ur neighbours off again ye cunt.....you really have to rub it in don't ye



LOOOOOOOOOOOL

man u crack me up, had a bad day throw u sum shit and u chear me up,,,tanx man

i wove u


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2014)

Glad I can be of help lol, goina post that Monday for sure, just be normal post tho, should be fine ain't it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

Fucking dirty bastards! No wonder they got ebola


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Glad I can be of help lol, goina post that Monday for sure, just be normal post tho, should be fine ain't it



yeh no smelly proofs niks, just in a birthday card, be fine...aahahaha

yeh be sound man... hit me up for new addy


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope you get that shit sorted ic3, I've had a few nightmare neighbours , I'm a great neighbour !, I'm not even lieing ,.That is if you're innocent , if you've been fiddling yer kids , then I hope you get trunk rott & die CUNT


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 24, 2014)

Gonna get me new tent 2morro and COCO lol might treat myself to a hood sae how much I've got left after me tent and what not...gonna go back to canna a+b rhiz boost + pk fuck it......just shmoking a zoot watching a bit of later with jools then its off to bed I'm fooked


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wakey wakey


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gonna get me new tent 2morro and COCO lol might treat myself to a hood sae how much I've got left after me tent and what not...gonna go back to canna a+b rhiz boost + pk fuck it......just shmoking a zoot watching a bit of later with jools then its off to bed I'm fooked


fuk me a day bk u was whinging u was broke now ur wasting coin on shit u dont need?

il tell ya if nobody else wil

lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

What the craic lads? Dunno how much longer I can leave the clones without potting them up find myself watering them everyday.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What the craic lads? Dunno how much longer I can leave the clones without potting them up find myself watering them everyday.



well fucking pot thm up cunto


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

Always a kind word. 
I've only my clone n flowering tent so I wanted to slow down growth till week 7-8 then pot em up and have em under the cfls for another 2 weeks n put em into their final pots when i flip my flowering tent to veg em under a 400w mh for a week then flower. Once I've money I'll look into a 4x4 for flowering with a 600w n use my 3x3 for veging under a 400w mh n start cuttings off under my cfls.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

you can leave rooted clones in a prop for ages.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Always a kind word.
> I've only my clone n flowering tent so I wanted to slow down growth till week 7-8 then pot em up and have em under the cfls for another 2 weeks n put em into their final pots when i flip my flowering tent to veg em under a 400w mh for a week then flower. Once I've money I'll look into a 4x4 for flowering with a 600w n use my 3x3 for veging under a 400w mh n start cuttings off under my cfls.



fuking 400mh,wats that, u want my setu mate 1.4k mh for veg

http://www.farrahgray.com/fraudster-pretended-coma-two-years-avoid-court-40000-scam-caught-walking-around-tesco-police-traced-using-loyalty-card/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone preorder oculus dk2?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

My new coffee mug.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Morning Lad's.

So my 5" Ruck fan is powerful enough to pull through 2 x 5" Rhino Pro carbon filters, then through 2 x 5" cooltubes fitted with 2 x 600w HPS bulbs on it's lowest speed setting.

A high five to quality kit and dual wielding six shooters!


Wakey bake time.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning Lad's.
> 
> So my 5" Ruck fan is powerful enough to pull through 2 x 5" Rhino Pro carbon filters, then through 2 x 5" cooltubes fitted with 2 x 600w HPS bulbs on it's lowest speed setting.
> 
> ...


wats the hr/m3 on that? cant be more than 400-500

and bless u on that lil 5" gear


i sooo cant be arsed chopping, but u know when it needs to be done lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 25, 2014)

UOTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10996964, member: 416682"]fuk me a day bk u was whinging u was broke now ur wasting coin on shit u dont need?

il tell ya if nobody else wil

lol[/QUOTE]

Its called upgrading ya muppet plus I gotta get shit rolling faster this small veg ting is a long ting and pissin me right off I should have monsters ready to be flipped by now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wats the hr/m3 on that? cant be more than 400-500


I'm not too sure, I'll have a look shortly.

The model I have is an LS though.

The L means it compensates for the loss of airflow due to the drag effect when using a carbon filter (the S means it has a speed controller).

It's so good it's compensating for the drag from 2 x 5 inch filters at the same time without a loss in pressure.

I'm well impressed.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

so sick of farming, fukin non stop need a break...or another tent maybe get the yield up lol fukin addict


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not too sure, I'll have a look shortly.
> 
> The model I have is an LS though.
> 
> ...


2 filters will have less resitance than one


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so sick of farming, fukin non stop need a break...or another tent maybe get the yield up lol fukin addict


have 6 months off n do mushrooms instead lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> have 6 months off n do mushrooms instead lol


seriously need the cash so not an option im afraid and as for mushies don't get on with their little spirits I think they can be devious an have ill intent (shawnys with me I know lol)


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

fancy fan yorkie, do you reckon it will cut it in summer or is it wait and see?. this time of year is a growers dream, we are lucky to have this weather. best crop of the year coming up 

i feel for you ice, we are getting to the best time of year for grows, prob why yours are finished so well being early and that. be careful lad, i'm sure you'll get sorted soon. when you chopping?

nah zedd don't listen to sae. go get a bigger flower tent, bigger veg tent and grow loads of new strains. more is always better, have a break in summer and take the family away somewhere for a big holiday.........................then do some dmt.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> fancy fan yorkie, do you reckon it will cut it in summer or is it wait and see?. this time of year is a growers dream, we are lucky to have this weather. best crop of the year coming up
> 
> i feel for you ice, we are getting to the best time of year for grows, prob why yours are finished so well being early and that. be careful lad, i'm sure you'll get sorted soon. when you chopping?
> 
> nah zedd don't listen to sae. go get a bigger flower tent, bigger veg tent and grow loads of new strains. more is always better, have a break in summer and take the family away somewhere for a big holiday.........................then do some dmt.


that is fukin great advice mate, thanks


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

a more sensible word was never spoken.

more weed usually equals less problems.

or:

W>w
W+P = p


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> UOTE="IC3M4L3, post: 10996964, member: 416682"]fuk me a day bk u was whinging u was broke now ur wasting coin on shit u dont need?
> 
> il tell ya if nobody else wil
> 
> lol


Its called upgrading ya muppet plus I gotta get shit rolling faster[/QUOTE]

yeh more shit they flower faster!! upgrade nough ul be doing 3 weeks harvests

and yorkie, its fucking winter. i could stik a 4" on my 1k and be warm/cool enough



more weed= problems of jealous cunts invariably.ol

strpping the lights out today and getting them and all tubes and ballasts/hoods out the gaff, all il have left is the extractors/fans and tents.
got a few seeldings and plants to weigh of then im done.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> a more sensible word was never spoken.
> 
> more weed usually equals less problems.
> 
> ...


p=w/m where w=1 obviously m is mass


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 25, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Gonna get me new tent 2morro and COCO lol might treat myself to a hood sae how much I've got left after me tent and what not...gonna go back to canna a+b rhiz boost + pk fuck it......just shmoking a zoot watching a bit of later with jools then its off to bed I'm fooked


I would personally fuck the boost of mate save yourself a few quid .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

The Ruck website lists the 125L, not the LS for some reason.

The L is rated at 350.

So mine's doing 350 with 2 filters hooked up and can be turned up another 3 speeds if need be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Can't turn it up without a silencer though.

That's next on the list.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> p=w/m where w=1 obviously m is mass


so if f=ma then m=fa, therefore p=w/fa...lol I will stop now


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

anyways the kids have been pestering me to do some science this pm so im gonna have a go at a microwave copper plated device and see what happens, basically its a old phone in a container with copper coins and tin foil, lol, gonna tape some batteries round it and coonect the posis and ring the fukker and stand well back lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can't turn it up without a silencer though.
> 
> That's next on the list.



oh that sounds great. cant hve it on full coz it keep u awake at night

il stik with my nr silent 6" systemair


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> oh that sounds great. cant hve it on full coz it keep u awake at night
> 
> il stik with my nr silent 6" systemair


No mate, I can sleep through most shit.

On full you can hear the hollow airflow whoosh through the bathroom window down in my garden, all you'd have to do is stand at my back gate on a calm night and it'd be obvious.

I'm mindful of these things you see, safety first and all that.


Your 6" Systemair isn't silent at the exhaust end of the duct where the air comes out though, that's what silencers are for, it's the airflow that makes the noise not the fan.
My Ruck is near silent when you're in the attic stood next to it but go take a piss in the bathroom and you soon realise.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, I can sleep through most shit.
> 
> On full you can here the hollow airflow whoosh through the bathroom window in my garden, all you'd have to do is stand at my back gate on a calm night and it'd be obvious.
> 
> ...



yeh i been ther, insulated ducting helps it right out. but my extractors never on full so dont hear shit.

but yeh i g0t what your sayin. stik a 6" vent cover for your outlet,,, make it much quieter


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah insulated ducting and a silencer and I'll be golden.

I could throw my window open in summer with the fan whacked up then.

Hopefully.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mind I'll have a gaff rented just for weed and have it out of home by then.

After xmas I think, 2 good grows and I'll have the cash.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah insulated ducting and a silencer and I'll be golden.
> 
> I could throw my window open in summer with the fan whacked up then.
> 
> Hopefully.



yeh good luck with a 5" in summer.specially in the attick

so cant be arsed choppin



The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind I'll have a gaff rented just for weed and have it out of home by then.
> 
> After xmas I think, 2 good grows and I'll have the cash.


like the haribos and glass blowing yeh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

5 " that I can turn up 3 more speeds IC3.

Fucking goldfish, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> like the haribos and glass blowing yeh?


Glass blowing needs dodgy sized valves from the states + import fees.

Haribos need an expensive tool to make them, the same tool to make the Triacontanol spray.






(Is anybody else getting fucking deja vu?............)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

8 x Exo/Psycho @ about a week 12/12.

In 8L smartpots (made from recycled pop bottles! ) with myco added to the (recycled) coco before clone transplant.

All had the top chopped before flip and LST/tied to stakes for 5/6 heads each.




Canopy spread measures 140cm x 90cm and is being lit by 2x 600w HPS from a height of 72cm (at the moment).






30+ oz will do nicely, 25 is were it needs to be.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

I just got just over 24 oz of 9 plants in a 1.5m tent with two 600s. That was with the plants havin a weeks veg then flipped, never tied or bent fuckall this time. Next time I'm goina stake them early and train them a bit and hope for 30 oz or more, can easily be done judging by this last grow

And the zlh easily out yielded the psychosis for me, so goin in favour of it this time.....6 zlh and 3 psychosis and just keep all the psychosis to smoke...makes sense


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

These have had around 6 weeks veg, from big clones too.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

How long did they veg yorkie??

Read my mind lol. Definitly faster veg in hydroponics tho, I'll be vegging no more than 3 weeks no matter what


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

My clones are nearly all rooted, there in peat pellets. This time I'm goina put them into the xtreme propagator with the spray thing for a few days to a week to build up good roots before I put them in the wilma system. Should give them a head start, well see. I'll do that tonight or in morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

This round will decide for me if I want to run the Psycho again.

Exo throws bigger, denser, frostier, better developed buds and smells the slightly better of the two also (it's sharp, not dulled off and deeper like the Psycho).

I'll evaluate the stone again after this next run but for me it seems that when the the Exo was being handed out the Psycho pheno was just thrown in as a bonus.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This round will decide for me if I want to run the Psycho again.
> 
> Exo throws bigger, denser, frostier, better developed buds and smells the slightly better of the two also (it's sharp, not dulled off and deeper like the Psycho).
> 
> I'll evaluate the stone again after this next run but for me it seems that when the the Exo was being handed out the Psycho pheno was just thrown in as a bonus.


See that's wer I disagree, I love the psychosis for stone smell and flavour, doesn't matter how it yeilds I'll always keep it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> I just got just over 24 oz of 9 plants in a 1.5m tent with two 600s. That was with the plants havin a weeks veg then flipped, never tied or bent fuckall this time. Next time I'm goina stake them early and train them a bit and hope for 30 oz or more, can easily be done judging by this last grow
> 
> And the zlh easily out yielded the psychosis for me, so goin in favour of it this time.....6 zlh and 3 psychosis and just keep all the psychosis to smoke...makes sense


+the zlh responds well to a bit of lst, I get 5 colas, lollipop the undershit post stretch imo and see how fat they go


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> See that's wer I disagree, I love the psychosis for stone smell and flavour, doesn't matter how it yeilds I'll always keep it


Most folk seem to agree with you mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Most folk seem to agree with you mate.


So ur the oddball then lol!


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

you should get 25 no problem yorkie, looking at them i'd say 3-4 oz per plant, i reckon you are gonna get some fat buds this run, just got a feeling.

explain the bit about recycled pop bottles, are they smart pots or something else?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> So ur the oddball then lol!


Black sheep and all that. lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

what time does heart club classic's start?

think i might get me dancing shoes on tonight lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> explain the bit about recycled pop bottles, are they smart pots or something else?


Well they look and feel much like fabric smart pots until you inspect up close and they look like they're made from strands of scrap wool but apparently the material is made from recycled pop bottles.

*https://rootpouch.com/*

The pots degrade over time if planted in the ground depending on the composition grade, useless to me but interesting for agriculture and ornamentals.

I got some 8L grey root pouches without handles for no other reason than they were cheap, £1.20 each.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

what did you think if the eagles then mg? did you try the dominos or magnets?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

So I've just told the missus if I pull 30oz she can have a Mullberry handbag for xmas.


What kind of depraved sex act should £895 get me lads?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> what did you think if the eagles then mg? did you try the dominos or magnets?


came up quick, nice little buzz not fucked and didn't last too long, was still a good clean pill but not as strong as the magnets/batteries. Took two and remember everything, took two batteries and mine fuck all lol....well after the second one I mine fuckall anyway. Never got to try the dominos


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've just told the missus if I pull 30oz she can have a Mullberry handbag for xmas.
> 
> 
> What kind of depraved sex act should £895 get me lads?


make a mask out of one of your left over grow bags, rape scenario, the works. i'm sure she'll love it as much as you. i could go in to details but this is your fantasy remember.


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

8l is small for 4 oz plants, they are supposed to have greater root mass because of air pruning or something. hippy airpots


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 25, 2014)

timg change's i think 2night


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

Fuck that dude, by her a vacuum cleaner n spend the 600 pounds on 2 good quality hookers n a few grams of coke n a few vagra incase you do to much coke lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

She wouldn't know what a vacuum was if one ran over a £900 bag chewing it up like a pitbull with a toy.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've just told the missus if I pull 30oz she can have a Mullberry handbag for xmas.
> 
> 
> What kind of depraved sex act should £895 get me lads?


necrophilia and get a new one who costs less


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

some hazes from the continent.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Its now my favorite time of the day, Beer o'clock, time to sit and chill for the night with a few drinks and a cpl smokes,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its now my favorite time of the day, Beer o'clock, time to sit and chill for the night with a few drinks and a cpl smokes,


think ur gunna need the roofies for tonight then mate after calling ya missus a man LOL.

good luck with that.

n yorkie, go to alibaba or manchester market mate.

she wont know,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> think ur gunna need the roofies for tonight then mate after calling ya missus a man LOL.
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Hahaha not quite mate I know how to control my bitch,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahaha not quite mate I know how to control my bitch,



umm thats what she said bowt you, u on her phone,,copying her quotes?

LOL

anyways house hunt is on fucko


anyone wanna exchange or know anyone who does lemmi know im in a new build 2 bed. u know the city. obviously i aint saying that ahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> n yorkie, go to alibaba or manchester market mate.
> 
> she wont know,


Lol, yeah right.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, yeah right.



shes russion , even snide would be quilty in her eyes! ahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Polish.


She's got an Msc in marketing, she can spot fake a mile off.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Polish.
> 
> 
> She's got an Msc in marketing, she can spot fake a mile off.



russion,polish,german

all the same


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2014)

they could have been, if it wasn't for that meddling swine churchill


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

English, Italian, French, German, Scandanavian.

Much like us then.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> English, Italian, French, German, Scandanavian.
> 
> Much like us then.


Yeah yous are all cunts, only us Scots that are the good guys of europe


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 25, 2014)

What a cuntin day I've had setting up that new tent has been a reet pain in the bollocksstarted at 3 got done about 6:45 then ppicked up for work at 7 I'm fucked man and its still not how I want it ffs.....this growing lark can do yer fuckin head in sometimes man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm a human being, any more about ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah yous are all cunts, only us Scots that are the good guys of europe


Shurrup!

You'd have gone the same way if we hadn't decided to wall your barbarian arses up!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm a human being, any more about ?


No sorry man im from a superior species called the Scottish,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

We've got cricket.

They've got caber tossing.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shurrup!
> 
> You'd have gone the same way if we hadn't decided to wall your barbarian arses up!


Yeah and its the one thing we are thankful of the English for, yous thought yous were keeping us locked in but really we were keeping yous out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We've got cricket.
> 
> They've got caber tossing.


Hahahaha cricket? Hahahaha you can have it !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We've got cricket.
> 
> They've got caber tossing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah and its the one thing we are thankful of the English for, yous thought yous were keeping us locked in but really we were keeping yous out


Could of helped build the fucking thing then, tight cunts.

Saw the money didn't you.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Could of helped build the fucking thing then, tight cunts.


It was built with money yous got back from scottish oil revenues years later so deal with it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> It was built with money yous got back from scottish oil revenues years later so deal with it lol


Scottish logic.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Scottish logic.


Scottish logic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Aye I notice the oil money comment AFTER you lost.

Back to being a miserable, moaning fucking jock then eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

Did golf originate in scotland?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, but I'm with Robin Williams on that one.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did golf originate in scotland?



dunno but hiv/aids came from that way not originate obviously but wen it hit the uk it came in thru scotalnd.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I notice the oil money comment AFTER you lost.
> 
> Back to being a miserable, moaning fucking jock then eh?


Lost? What did I lose? 
And im always a miserable moaning jock its in my blood even on a good day im a moany fucker


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lost? What did I lose?


Lol, your independence.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> dunno but hiv/aids came from that way not originate obviously but wen it hit the uk it came in thru scotalnd.


Fuck I never knew u used to live up here


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, your independence.


We havent had independence for a few hundred years so I didnt lose fuck all, I failed to gain independence if thats what u mean, and at that I am one of the 45%(65% without the rigging) that actually voted yes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Nevermind gary.

The joke was a bit quick.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nevermind gary.
> 
> The joke was a bit quick.


I must have missed ssummit here, maybe ive had a few too many drinks already but I dont get it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

i so cant be fucked choppin this lot


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i so cant be fucked choppin this lot


So you've said about 5 times now ya lazy fucker just get it done and stop complaining!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i so cant be fucked choppin this lot


Stop crying and get it done......it has to be done!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Stop crying and get it done......it has to be done!



yes yes yes,

ok. maybe tomorrow

tink sub conciously im waiting for what i took down 4 days ago to finish drying in the box so i can see what its like, its dont matter tbh. its gotta come down regardless, just a bit upset about hat big zlh i got. really wanted to leave her till nr xmas, (unless she finishes first) shes frosty as fuk so il just dry her and if shes pants il chop her up for hash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3280556


speak for yaself


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

oh please not fukin robin Williams, hes not funny, people laugh cos they feel uncomfortable, glad hes dead tbh cept the all the bullshit surrounding it...u have to be a dumb fukin yank imo, y all havin a good one hey?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

The Ebola condom......


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Ebola condom......
> 
> View attachment 3280558


teef


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

luckily aids wasn't a concern for me in Africa, nor was catching simian gonorrhoea, same chance imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

zeddd said:


> luckily aids wasn't a concern for me in Africa, nor was catching simian gonorrhoea, same chance imo



wow, u lucky fucker, u did well,i mean we all know how much u love the skinny african birds.how ever did u control your labido


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> wow, u lucky fucker, u did well,i mean we all know how much u love the skinny african birds.how ever did u control your labido


shagged the white ones plenty them in Kenya lol, cheeky cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> teef


Not from you though.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not from you though.


Ice put that pic up a day or 2 ago mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ice put that pic up a day or 2 ago mate


Aye he might have done but I nicked it from my mates brother.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 25, 2014)

yeh so like ther. keep up with the times man, that pic is soooooo 1t5h of october.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh so like ther. keep up with the times man, that pic is soooooo 1t5h of october.


too right I wanna see a pic of it used


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2014)

I having a why does it take so long to grow moments, wish that p45 revegged


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I having a why does it take so long to grow moments, wish that p45 revegged


Be nice to have a 5-6 week finisher with a good yeild wouldn't it, a clone of that would be worth payin for


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2014)

One day when it's legal they'll have GMO ganja n it'll be the shiznizz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Be nice to have a 5-6 week finisher with a good yeild wouldn't it, a clone of that would be worth payin for



the c+ is done is 6-7 heavy nd dence too,or at least the pheno i had


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the c+ is done is 6-7 heavy nd dence too


6-7 an some people probly run it 8. Id like something that's finished in 5, 6 weeks max


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> 6-7 an some people probly run it 8. Id like something that's finished in 5, 6 weeks max


i get you like properly finsihed trichs about to turn amber

only one i can think is the PE pheno that jimmy had, that was 6 weeks done.


----------



## 22naru (Oct 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Ebola condom......
> 
> View attachment 3280558


ahahaahahha.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

22naru said:


> ahahaahahha.


u made a id just to say that?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

u try get hold of jimmy green fingers, he vanished memeber


----------



## 22naru (Oct 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> u made a id just to say that?


was funny for me ,but for you... "icemale"
 peace bro.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

22naru said:


> was funny for me ,but for you... "icemale"
> peace bro.



wats with the bitcoin qr payment code in your avvy?


----------



## 22naru (Oct 26, 2014)

you can send some satoshi to my addy if you have some. cheers


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

22naru said:


> you can send some satoshi to my addy if you have some. cheers



uh huh


oh gotta trim so cant be arsed,maybe tomorow

LOOOL


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uh huh
> 
> 
> oh gotta trim so cant be arsed,maybe tomorow
> ...


Get it fuckin trimmed ye lazy cunt.....come on, chop to it!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.celebstoner.com/news/celebstoner-news/2014/10/23/brad-pitt-we-dont-bassoon-in-my-house-anymore/


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2014)

Quick pic of my green crack day 48


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2014)

that looks a tasty one bud, is it your first run of it?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes m8 I flipped early thinking I could get more cuts from.a friend but his lots all ended up with mites, he thinks came from the green crack and blueberry cuts.... but I've never seen a might on either mine and all the cuts I gave him from mine have got mites


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Oct 26, 2014)

Gaz and ic3 check ur emails


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gaz and ic3 check ur emails


Replied mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 26, 2014)

Fucking dead in here today, whats everycunt up 2? I been at the footy with my mates today watching the mighty glasgow hoops


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man


Evening relax, whats the story 2night mate?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally both tents set up all lovely jubbly I'm a happy chappy now.....had to swap rvks around earlier and sort ducting out....I put the fan on the wrong way 3 times in a fucking row lmao thiught the tent was gonna blow up haha.....oh the joys...but its all good now tings is sweet mon

Just having a sharoot then time to take a shit load of cuts...ubwanna see them psy's ice theyre bushes man and thats just from a cfl they under 6 hunny now mmmm mmmmmmm.....oh broke my cfl while packing aswell ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey gary how ya fancy gettin ur ass spabked again in fifa ??? Ha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 26, 2014)

Today , I have mainly been shooting foxes .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice man big ass fox


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 26, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey gary how ya fancy gettin ur ass spabked again in fifa ??? Ha


Got a mate over just now man having a beer and a smoke, another time irish,


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 26, 2014)

progress reprt

its truelly amazing how much shit u accumulate in lthis gae specially when ur multi room growing, fusake

so th 80x80 all ights out and just filters and fan left with the c+ hanging, 19 degrees 55/65%
the big tent is now empty part fro filtr and fan, got the 4 hanging in ther, only just done that so il keep a eye on temps.

left all the inlets wired up till dry and me mates coing round with somw big plastic tubs with lids so i can get it all safely packed and out the house.
thinking once its dry i might not ounce the bulk out nd just shot it. wont have nowt here so im thinking bowt it, obviously don keep nowt here.
prolly wont but its a option,

im down to 1 psy small plant and 3 seedlings, trying to work out wer i could shove y 80x80 with a 400 and 12/12 them 3 seedlings,i know i wont be able to but i still thinkin


and now i been sweaty graftin in loft my clems are sweaty

nice.
all coz of a cunt in street whos fuckd i head, im sooo not fucking happy about all this.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 26, 2014)

Just seen this, thought it would go nicely with the ebola condom as couples halloween costumes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Ain't u got any broke ass mates on benefits ice? I've a mate thats gonna selline for me n every 7 50e bags he sells I'll throw him a few grams. Asked him if he wanted money n he'd said he'd be happy with smoke instead.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

morning my lemon bushes are huge mofo, hows you lot today?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 27, 2014)

Morning lads ... doing good man its a bank hol over here so get to chill out for the day


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ain't u got any broke ass mates on benefits ice? I've a mate thats gonna selline for me n every 7 50e bags he sells I'll throw him a few grams. Asked him if he wanted money n he'd said he'd be happy with smoke instead.


fuck it gram out n let the fuckers take £5 from every bag they sell, £210 an oz for you n £70 n oz for them selling it lol, an because they get a fiver from every bag they think they are fucking rich or summat lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

no relax, i roll alone yo, pals always mainly end up fucking u uover so i just dont do hem, not on a regular basis in my house how u doin kinda thing.


im just super pissed coz all this is preventative, and thats the worst part NOT KNOWING whats been said to who, don get me wrong NOBODY knows wwr my hit is part from dub and 2 firend growers in same area.
this what the person ha done i aint a clue, but i gotta be safe, il shut down till after move or new yr


saer il have nothing going on here, may even shot itmesen and get the full 250-280. no grow here so what sthe risk? keep it all round the inlaws.

gunna be nice not shovning 50 a week on lekki and il prolly sleep better too ahahah


smoked sum of one of the br\nches last night, yeh was mullered


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no relax, i roll alone yo, pals always mainly end up fucking u uover so i just dont do hem, not on a regular basis in my house how u doin kinda thing.
> 
> 
> im just super pissed coz all this is preventative, and thats the worst part NOT KNOWING whats been said to who, don get me wrong NOBODY knows wwr my hit is part from dub and 2 firend growers in same area.
> ...


yeah dont blame ya, what is it ya smoking out of interst?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah dont blame ya, what is it ya smoking out of interst?



well tbh, its the unkown. one

the luepit i have anging is white dry i u get me, its that frty the green is lime green white

the lsd/zlh/crit and blue pit is hangin

i took a small lsd and a branch of each 5 days bak, i must say i impressed with lsd,rock hard nugs

the bluepit buds look mpressive

gunna do a run of bho with the main from teh zlh i think shes nr 5.5ft so its gunna be fun


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well tbh, its the unkown. one
> 
> the luepit i have anging is white dry i u get me, its that frty the green is lime green white
> 
> ...


so how early did you have to chop em all in the end?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't wait for next week to start chopping so I can start saving my bho pile again, I have a little tester of the green crack to try the day


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

I've 3 people I consider mates n even at that only the missus knows I grow. I'm involving the mate cuz he lives in apartments and his nephew is always looking for smoke for his uni mates so he'll sort his nephew(who lives in the apartment below him) without even leaving the building..I'll drop 7x2.5g (50e a bag) at his a week since its the same 7 people looking for smoke every week and when he sells it I'll give him 2.5 as a thank you. He already picks em up smoke when he's getting his so this way he doesn't have to get off his arse n he gets free smoke. its relatively safe seeing as his nephew will never have anything at his gaff n not like he knows it's coming from me n my mate will only be getting 7 bags n they'll be gone that day. I don't wanna deal this way but I get to keep most my some to myself..come on like 20e a gram!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've 3 people I consider mates n even at that only the missus knows I grow. I'm involving the mate cuz he lives in apartments and his nephew is always looking for smoke for his uni mates so he'll sort his nephew(who lives in the apartment below him) without even leaving the building..I'll drop 7x2.5g (50e a bag) at his a week since its the same 7 people looking for smoke every week and when he sells it I'll give him 2.5 as a thank you. He already picks em up smoke when he's getting his so this way he doesn't have to get off his arse n he gets free smoke. its relatively safe seeing as his nephew will never have anything at his gaff n not like he knows it's coming from me n my mate will only be getting 7 bags n they'll be gone that day. I don't wanna deal this way but I get to keep most my some to myself..come on like 20e a gram!!!



tight cunt, u could lets give him a oz's for 180


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

U mad! An oz goes for 350 minimum but more so 400 average n some cases 450! They already pay 50e for 2.2-2.0 of heavily sprayed shit that when u burn the ash turns dark n rock hard. my shut will fly dude, had mates begging for my smoke last time so believe it or not he'll think I'm doing him a massive favour lolnext time my mate po it's up a deal I'll take pics n post em here the quality is fucking horrific, I'd say the greens just over a gram before its sprayed...... when ur buying weed over here u don't ask for an 8th anymore just "a 50 bag"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

He means £180 Lax.

What's the conversion rate at the moment?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He means £180 Lax.
> 
> What's the conversion rate at the moment?


£1= 3.6 Euro/potato


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> £1= 3.6 Euro/potato


But that makes €450 = £125 @ 3.6


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

XE online says 1.7.

That makes an oz @....

€350 = £205
€400 = £235
€450 = £264

Them's good prices.

Telling you Lax, we should set up a trade route. Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

£30 for 2g of sprayed shit is scandalous.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £30 for 2g of sprayed shit is scandalous.


Only £10 dearer than the 2g of damp/early pulled shit you buy everywhere else in the country lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

That's Ireland bud, 20e+ a gram of shite n even soap bars a tenner a gram, an 8th of good hash would be 50e . I've never received anything like what I've gotten from u lads or what I've grown in my 14+ yrs of smoking in Ireland n that's why I'm hesitant to sell it knowing I won't find green like mine on the streets when I'm stuck so doing small deals till I make 2000e to cover costs n Xmas n I'll keep the rest to myself. 
One xtc pill would go for a tenner those bugatti would of gone for 15. A d10 costs between 2-3e a gram of shite coke is 60 n I'm talking shite! Mdma is like 60+...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

honestly, I haven't seen bad weed for donkeys up here. haven't even seen chink cabbage for a couple of years. 

tenner a gram for tac. shit the bed! who buys that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

We're stuck in the dark ages bud we still get chink weed n all lol everyone pays for it mate, before I grew I was spending 150-200 on green a week lol n when I was unemployed I could only afford soap bar.I do remember about 10 yrs ago it use to be 3.5 for 50 but it was still sprayed n u use to get soap bar for 25 pounds an 8th or 45 a quarter but those bulk deals are no more haha madness I know but it happened so gradually that no1 noticed till it was 2 late haha. Started with 3.2-3 then bam 2.5


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

@ Irish if any of ur mates pick up any green take a pic of it for the lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

slippery slope that lax. i'm surprised every man and his dog aren't growing. sounds like a killing to be made.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

I get about 3.5 for £25 if I buy shots.


I've been giving a Q for £40 across the board since forever.
That's getting dropped to 3g for £20 on less than OZ from next round though.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

It does make me wonder just HOW they make street weed so shit, i mean ffs my last crop was done on a £1 bottle of tomato food n basically ignored for the best part of 8 weeks an still turnt out good enough to stink ppls letterboxes up lmao, so just what the fuck are they doing to make it so shit?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol, aye Rimmer.

My dogs were done on Aldi vegetable feed and they were special.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, aye Rimmer.
> 
> My dogs were done on Aldi vegetable feed and they were special.


an this is exactly what i mean, i just dont get how they make weed taste n smoke so shit, ive had a few bags recently from the local line an none of it i would give more than a 3/10, now the things that gets to me about that is that they have a full time fucking gardener!!! how the fuck does it turn out shit when you are attending to it 24/7 ffs?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

The story's I hear from the grow shop really make me facepalm though.

I've known of Lad's do full house grows with no extraction at all just oscillators, and then wonder why it all fries come week 3-4.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Suprises me aswell mate, but I'd say ppl do grow but probably on a small scale like myself n only sort out their own circle of mates. I'd say alot of its brought over from Europe n you'd think they went out of their way to make it this shite! Half the time it doesn't even smell for fuck sake n you never see trics on the bud.the odd time u get Propper shite Swazi looking seeded shite, properly neglected outdoor shit that sometimes still has bits of string attached to it from whatever training they were TRYING to do and all weeds always @ the same price no matter how shit it is but if it's for some reason "chronic" you'd be lucky with 2 grams loool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

I read something the other day that said along the lines of around 80% of tested samples in Amsterdam coffee shops had mould spores in them.

Makes you think.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2014)

Ii it's shite round here like unless it's from a certain few, 0.6 for 10a when is the good, I took.a pic my m8s 10a other day 


Lovely smoke but fuck me a would been back


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

If someone got that over here they'd be over the moon lol with it being sprayed that's probably what the 50 bag would consist of haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2014)

Fuck me Bud, few pipes and that's done!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

New veg set up


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Like I said I was spending 100-150 a week on smoke before I was growing. Not because I had a high tolerance but because the deals were so fucking small n I could only afford soap bar when I was on the dole. Since I've stopped smoking tobacco I smoke alot more now.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

And yes them wings are attached with masking tape lolol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2014)

2 decent bongs, 3 shadys that's why I hate getting it round here I cut down a bit since its all shit and I ran out told myself am not paying for shit.

I do still sumtimes need to buy them when.i can hold it out any longer


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> New veg set up


so does that mean you have finished using ur small tent now then? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

budolskie said:


> 2 decent bongs, 3 shadys that's why I hate getting it round here I cut down a bit since its all shit and I ran out told myself am not paying for shit.
> 
> I do still sumtimes need to buy them when.i can hold it out any longer


 I've only been buying hash n even then only allow myself 3 grams but it's gone within 2 days.saying that I've been a right cunt n been trimming off lower buds to keep me going haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

That's some shady tenners that. I'd be wounded. But least it does look decent, Am down to about 2g of livers to tide me til next week


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 27, 2014)

Evening all yea man most of the weed over here is shit .. il see if any of the lads hav anything to send me a pic n il put it up here


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2014)

Ii it's a joke man,this green crack coming down in few days a recon like


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening all yea man most of the weed over here is shit .. il see if any of the lads hav anything to send me a pic n il put it up here


brilliant mate, must seem like we're taking the piss but sadly we ain't


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Just snip a branch off at least you'll have a bit of Percy in a few days .....flash dry it lol better that paying a tenner for a spliff I'd refuse I'll only buy a full 8th or quarters fuck 10 and 20 bags scandalous man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The story's I hear from the grow shop really make me facepalm though.
> 
> I've known of Lad's do full house grows with no extraction at all just oscillators, and then wonder why it all fries come week 3-4.


no shit fukin unbelievable what some do, my ex buyer decided to grow....ha ha 6x 600 in a downstairs room no tent no vent, dead at week 3 as predicted


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

this was his thinkin....not my gaff, not my leccy or my grow kit, grows fuked ...ahhhh fuk it abandon it.....not dismantle it just fukin leave it to be found....dunno where to even start with that mentality lol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2014)

Ii my tester tastes better then out iv bought in the past couple weeks, I'm getting sorted tomorrow so I. BE to hold off chopping for a few.day


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this was his thinkin....not my gaff, not my leccy or my grow kit, grows fuked ...ahhhh fuk it abandon it.....not dismantle it just fukin leave it to be found....dunno where to even start with that mentality lol


fucking cowboys.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeeeerehhhaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2014)

nearly out too bud, gonna be a while til my crimbo run is out so i'll prob be buying haze for 240-250 a go for a few weeks.

smoking the last bud of liberty haze i brought back from the dam, WOUNDED.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Aye I've got 4 grams left not good chopping next week so I got a couple of weeks of buying as well wank ain't it....might be more tho cuz the buds are swelling more now so fuck knows when I'll chop lol bastard piss takes these exo are fucking little prick teasers lol..looks like its a trip to the emergency dentist tonight not looking forward to it all


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

lol dentists fukin horror show esp stoned, had a tooth rot from drugs told me must come out in a few weeks or you will likely get a brain infection, 20 years later did nothing to it and it has not given me one moment of bother just take lots of vit c to prevent infection lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm lying on me bed now just thinking of this wisdom tooth being ripped out and I am seriously scared about this shit gives me chills man but the pain last night I'm telling ya its gotta be worse than birth fucking unreal lol....think I'm gonna get a load of vit c tabs too keep me sen topped up


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

i been smoking lsd,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think that was it ainyways, def notblue pit, or the lemon, maybe? who knows,


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'm lying on me bed now just thinking of this wisdom tooth being ripped out and I am seriously scared about this shit gives me chills man but the pain last night I'm telling ya its gotta be worse than birth fucking unreal lol....think I'm gonna get a load of vit c tabs too keep me sen topped up


load up on vit c till you shit yaself, then u know uve had enough, about 3 grammes should do it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lol


obv don't do this an go on a shift lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Seriously tho should i just mix 3 g of vit c in water and drink it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds like a challenge bizzle


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Haha hahaha I'm not in tonight I phoned em up cuz I'm off to the evil tooth ripper


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

All in one glass or like a gram in each? Yano 3 drinks 1 g in each


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Seriously tho should i just mix 3 g of vit c in water and drink it?


yes mate it will work wonders then do the same 4 hours later, the bacteria cant fukin cope with the vit c, gargle with it to, try it man but stay in like lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> All in one glass or like a gram in each? Yano 3 drinks 1 g in each


however you can take it but it needs a fair bit o water cos its sharp tasting if its simple ascorbic acid which u have...that's the stuff man load up on it yano the stuff u treat the water with


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Haha I've got a pic of it weighed out on the scales lol site won't let me upload it hahaha looks like an 8th of sniff


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Yayyyy £100 anyone


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeh reading the packet I'm gonna keep me and the fam stocked up in this I think....done the 3g in one go rocket fuel I tell ya lololol so what now 10 mins and splat lolol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh reading the packet I'm gonna keep me and the fam stocked up in this I think....done the 3g in one go rocket fuel I tell ya lololol so what now 10 mins and splat lolol


well if ya don't shit means ya need a bit more lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i been smoking lsd,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think that was it ainyways, def notblue pit, or the lemon, maybe? who knows,


you'd the small pheno didn't u? How long had she left in here n what would u suggest? I'd read 9weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yayyyy £100 anyone


 check out Mr bling with the tanita lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Just had more still not shitting can feel something tho lol.....can't be arsed with my job anymore feel like just jacking sick of been a slave to the system


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 27, 2014)

Evening ladies,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 27, 2014)

Seen this and it made me laugh, thought a few of you lads would also appreciate it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Gary!..Speaking of people that empty rooms has anyone seen RobbieP?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Gary!..Speaking of people that empty rooms has anyone seen RobbieP?


Aint seen him on here for a cpl months I think now,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah he said he'd gotten one of them fancy teaching jobs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah he said he'd gotten one of them fancy teaching jobs


Thats right, hes probably to busy with his new lecturer mates for this shithole of a site


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

Didn't like him anyways..the tosser


----------



## jinkyj (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey lads can any of you tell me if mirtazapine makes you drowsy same goes for gabapentine as I got a change of meds fae the docs but I don't want to be a zombie, cheers.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 27, 2014)

jinkyj said:


> Hey lads can any of you tell me if mirtazapine makes you drowsy same goes for gabapentine as I got a change of meds fae the docs but I don't want to be a zombie, cheers.


Nooooo, doesn't affect me, I love it, I pick it off x
Mass cakes & eat the lot mmmmmm


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> you'd the small pheno didn't u? How long had she left in here n what would u suggest? I'd read 9weeks.



nope mines a 2/3 3 yr old short fast finishing pheno, she was about done at 6. bt was left till nr 8
rock nugs#


mirtazapine do make u drowsey, but not a nice drowsey propper sluggish and uuurgh


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Tooth out!!!! Thank fuck for that !!!!!!!!!

Ice you wouldn't know what rock hard nugs were if they slapped you in the face lololol right time to take some cuts me thinks with me gammy jaw

Lol it certainly wasn't Robbiep for the teaching job u cunt lol think that was TTT lolol just picturing Robbie teaching kids now....lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 27, 2014)

So a new plastic bag tax came into force in scotland last week, just seen this now and thot it was fuckin funny, might try this myself and start charging £20.05 for a score bag,


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2014)

Wasn't ttt for the teaching job. Doin my nut in tryina think who it was.,,..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeh in think its was TTT that's my say anyway.....so no getting all anal and backtracking to find out that's just gay....sure it was him tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh in think its was TTT that's my say anyway.....so no getting all anal and backtracking to find out that's just gay....sure it was him tho


Na def not ttt, I'll bet u an ounce? Was someone that was doin a course or something to become a lecturer, think he was Scottish for some reason........ah fuck, I dunno. Wasn't ttt tho, he's too posh for a teacher lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

[


shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh in think its was TTT that's my say anyway.....so no getting all anal and backtracking to find out that's just gay....sure it was him tho


was Robbie for sure


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 27, 2014)

Im pretty sure robbie got some sort of lecturers job a few months back, ttt might have also tho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

we sound like a bunch of stoners for once lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

It was RobbieP n lecturing he's an electronic engineer or some shit..something to do with electricity. We've a bag tax over here Gary, 22c a bag


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2014)

I fuckin knew it, bizzle had me doubting mesel the fucker lol.....oh aye "it's def not Robbie" lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

remeebr bizzle spending more money on equipment means your weed grows fastr!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

So when are u gonna start trimming?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So when are u gonna start trimming?



fukin done mate

yeh call the trim police, aaha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2014)

I say it's organic lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I say it's organic lol



1%

YEH IT IS


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

that looks like nice weed mate, I like a bit of sugar trim cos in a vape it adds a bit, smoking too also very nice looking to the buyer imo


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 27, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that looks like nice weed mate, I like a bit of sugar trim cos in a vape it adds a bit, smoking too also very nice looking to the buyer imo



not suger trim, thats abud LOL

the zlh is being made into various conetratits i think. i know the main is going into bho


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2014)

ha ha lol I meant nice to have a little sugar trim for the vape not sayin ur bud is trim lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 27, 2014)

Sea fishing tommorow , few miles out the Bristol Channel , much puking will be involved .


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Aye looks alreet ice bout time u grew something decent.......what is it with you and what I do with my money???? I've bought a new tent wooop de fuckin whoooo lol .......I wanna see my exo lol talk about floppy mission impossible trying to keep em all up......no deffo TTT wasn't robbie for the teaching job lol......


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 27, 2014)

I just throw netting over them, few weeks in, use the big pea netting, piece of piss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

Ain't it a bastard tho when come to chopping? Yano getting all the netting off?


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 27, 2014)

Fucking cheese is a pain in the bloody ass floppy twat !


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 27, 2014)

I know my grow room looks like a load of flacid donkey dicks lol......I'm gonna start using liquid silicon see if makes a difference


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks nice ice, hopefully my day goes well and I get sorted..... 
Wake n bake on not the finest but will have to do


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm waking n vaping on vape poop. Fucking stoned out me box last night on popcorn buds...gonna chop in about tén days or sout I'll keep both cheese suprise to week 9 I'd say.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

MEnt to be import og kush hahahha my arse.... 

Took the edge off like but my tester yesterday was nicer and that was forced dried


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi ho hi ho its of to work i go


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hi ho hi ho its of to work i go




Lucky for sum


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 28, 2014)

Depends wat way u look at it man ha


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha just cos I sit about doing fuck all except bongs, I need summit to do in the morning to keep me off it a few hours


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

U had a wake n bake before 7am budolskie lol


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

2 bongs been up since 5:45 tho, going for my 3rd soon


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

I got 12 hours work this week rest of the time growing which is a piece of piss these days now im not making compost tea, vaping 3 month cured pyscho that I just found fm cough cough bed I think


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Not gonna flush this harvest just plain water for a week before chop..or is that even needed?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

I always give give plain water last 2 weeks is that not classes as flushing...


Also took the green crack down


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Erra the last 7 days on water will be grand n if I don't notice a difference this time I'll do nutes to the bitter end.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning boys.

That's me off up the Toon today to see the lads, Yorkie on tour! 



Fucking get about a bit me, license for xmas methinks.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

What nutes do u use relax? I go by the rule if its organic feed they dont need flushed but if its chemical feed then I would advise at least a week if not 2 of plain water b4 chop


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyway, morning lads, nice Zlh wake and bake for me today


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Canna range, straight up chemicals yo.
was only gonna feed it the water at normal doses n she'll get 2 water feeds before chop n not gonna bother floodING the medium with 3x the amount.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

Shitty ionic I use but gets me cream and have seen sum m8s using canna and there not a patch on my smoke


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

I always give a water every week over bog to wash any build up out, letting a bit run off


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuck me, we are sure making up for the really dry summer we had, its not stopped pissing down rain for over 48hrs up here now, even the local river where i take the dogs has overflowed,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Canna range, straight up chemicals yo.
> was only gonna feed it the water at normal doses n she'll get 2 water feeds before chop n not gonna bother floodING the medium with 3x the amount.


Ive always been a biobizz man, never tried canna properly or ionic, even with biobizz I still do the last 2 feeds with just water but not flooding them just the usual amount,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2014)

Plain water does nothing but fuck up the osmoisis, you need a proper flushing solution to flush (and understand what it is you are trying to do).

Plain water does not wash out insoluble salt formations from the medium.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

I use ripen in the final 2 weeks which works sorta like a flushing/finishing solution lol,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Last run I gave a 2 week flush but this time around I've seen alot of weight put on from week 6 to 7 so hopefully the last week of just water will be grand... If not lesson learned.I've always given water,nutrients,water nutrients n also do a 10% run off every so often with the water days.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

So I need to look into sum new stuff for flushing...... 


Also is coco so much better then soil


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah coco is suppose to give lovely yields. I'll definitely be giving it a go once I've gotten my soil down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I use ripen in the final 2 weeks which works sorta like a flushing/finishing solution lol,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Also is coco so much better then soil



Yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


every time u use that this comes to mind...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


Lmao obv im takin the piss m8 I know ripen aint a flush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2014)

I tried canna's flushing solution one time and to be honest I think it fucked my shit up.

It's in the cupboard until I revisit it again for a proper evaluation.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

So how do u flush yorkie?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

I think I might try coco as I think I have soil in the bag, maybe once I get the veggies along the 8x4 and take my next cuts I might try them in coco


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So how do u flush yorkie?


I don't, but then I don't over feed my plants to the point where I would need to flush built up salt out of the medium at the end so that it doesn't fuck up the osmosis.

I reduce EC and adjust PH at the end of a plants life cycle accordingly.

I bought the Canna flush to see if it facilitates the breakdown of built up salts in medium thereby helping the plant finish off with minimal stress like it's supposed to.

I'm not convinced that particular product does but I would have to do a quite large experiment to test it properly and be prepared to possibly have half of it turn out crap.

When I've got enough space I'm gonna put it to the test and get some proper info from Canna direct.
I want to know for myself.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Time for a psycho J now to compare against the zlh, the zlh is a top smoke I must say, I smoked half my J then stared into space for 10 mins proper zoned out before I finished the rest of the J,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Gfs been sick the last few days n heads to the docs, comes back with meds n lube lol best.girlfriend.ever haha


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2014)

everyone is changing their minds it seems, the grass is always greener eh?.


i've been in coco for a while so decided to give soil a try to see if the flav is any better, i just opted for the biobizz range to make things simple, if i like the results i might try a proper super soil grow. i'll be doing a side by side with some in coco just to see how it performs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

hahah back to flushing are we. lol. anyone flushing for 2 weeks is wasting about a week n a bit of stacking time i reckon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

So how do u lads flush if at all?


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning boys.
> 
> That's me off up the Toon today to see the lads, Yorkie on tour!
> 
> ...


 lol aint been in the toon in years, if ya get time go have a pint at gotham town or trillians for me lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So how do u lads flush if at all?


only thing i flush is my toilet mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

ripen for about a week. but the npk of that it's no flush man. like yorkie said the best thing to do is gradually bring them down in PH and EC, (not that i pay much attention to either now) some folks even lower the amount of light they give them but i haven't a dimmable ballast.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> everyone is changing their minds it seems, the grass is always greener eh?.
> 
> 
> i've been in coco for a while so decided to give soil a try to see if the flav is any better, i just opted for the biobizz range to make things simple, if i like the results i might try a proper super soil grow. i'll be doing a side by side with some in coco just to see how it performs


im in Plagron bat mix his time with Plagron nutes so we should know by xmas if those are any good for growing in as well lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

oh i nearly forgot.......MORNING CUNTS!! LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol aint been in the toon in years, if ya get time go have a pint at gotham town or trillians for me lmao


trilliano's sleaze bar is now closed Saer. it shut and the locals went mental then it opened again and no fucker went back. gotham hasn't changed tho.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> trilliano's sleaze bar is now closed Saer. it shut and the locals went mental then it opened again and no fucker went back. gotham hasn't changed tho.


wouldnt surprise me lol, never was a normal place lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

i know you lot love stuff like this lol

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/10/26/dying-senior-scientist-shares-insider-truth-about-area-51-aliens-ufos-anti-gravity/


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

is shawny up n about yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

i have great and terrible memories in that dive man. sticky floors. folks shagging in the booths and allsorts. no windows and shite beer. ahh the good old days.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> is shawny up n about yet?


Hes prob still in bed nursing his sore mouth after that tooth extraction


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

When your normal air max classics just dont cut it, there is alwsys the air bolas


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

don't flush the zlh i feed the bitch every day 60 ml/l for the last 2 weeks, lol whas wrong with all this bad science pls, its all about osmosis, read the leaves they say feed me imo...what exactly is there to flush when the minerals are part of the plants structure, fukin flushing is a good way to drop yield and metabolism...wheres the ATP coming from if theres no P, wheres the mass coming from with no K.....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

learning to read your plants is the single best piece of advice that I've ever heard about growing. best bit is you can't really teach how to do it. comes from experience or mostly at least.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah I just read my plants for as and what to feed, I dont even measure my nutes no more ive got it down to an art form judging it by eye,


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

id love to taste a joint of this zlh, anything that came from cheds well i take with a side order of bullshit, im back in contact with las fingerz and he still has that slh cut should have one soon.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> no mate no tasted it.
> 
> hows you been?


Been not bad mate, skint as fuck cos its that time of year where u watch ur finances dissappear, need to sort a new job asap and get this grow upscaled again after new year and make sure ive a good bit of cash put away for nxt year, 
how u been doing mate?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Been not bad mate, skint as fuck cos its that time of year where u watch ur finances dissappear, need to sort a new job asap and get this grow upscaled again after new year and make sure ive a good bit of cash put away for nxt year,
> how u been doing mate?



same here mate skint, bored lol

aint been up to much, got mingled the other night n didnt go for another naked walk thank fuck! 7 dutchies the magnets, boy was i having it large in front of the tele with heart club classic blasting lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

How's the crop coming rambo? Loool nothing like throwing them shapes about in the comfort of your own home lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

You sick of the kitchen already Gary? Hospitality really doesn't pay well anymore not to mind only the child's get tips..fucking whores!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's the crop coming rambo? Loool nothing like throwing them shapes about in the comfort of your own home lol


weeks away mate, is just a boring wait now. They are in flower at least tho, so u know your on the countdown which is always nice.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You sick of the kitchen already Gary? Hospitality really doesn't pay well anymore not to mind only the child's get tips..fucking whores!


Yeah man I fucked that job off weeks ago now, was meant to be starting work with a mate but it fell thru, so im back to being a jobless bum for now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

hold on, i've missed something here. rambo naked wandering the streets mullered. you get nicked or not? I do love a bit of outdoors when i'm high as fuck but usually a midnight joint in the garden does me. not nekkid like hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah man I fucked that job off weeks ago now, was meant to be starting work with a mate but it fell thru, so im back to being a jobless bum for now


Yeah it's great n all for a few weeks then work just sucks balls man haha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hold on, i've missed something here. rambo naked wandering the streets mullered. you get nicked or not? I do love a bit of outdoors when i'm high as fuck but usually a midnight joint in the garden does me. not nekkid like hahaha


he didn't get nicked but the story's fucking hilarious..he's gotta tell you it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

That green crack looks bostin budolski ....I've just been to view a mates grow and he's changed my mind I'm going to vitalinks nutes 



Rambo ring me I can't text been cut off again virgin takin the piss man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

longest I ever held down a job was a few months, when teaching uni I fuked it off after 2 years cos even doing that theres some cunt tellin u what to teach lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

That green crack looks bostin budolski ....I've just been to view a mates grow and he's changed my mind I'm going to vitalinks nutes 



Rambo ring me I can't text been cut off again virgin takin the piss man


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

its not fucking funny relax ya cunt lol

ok ok ive munched bout 40vals, done 3 dominos on top and sniffed a gram of ket which i think had been boshed with mxe, next thing (3hr later) i remember is walking the streets with nowt but me boxer shorts on, thinking im gonna die of the cold and only place i could recognise was me mum in laws gaff so 2-3am i dunno im knocking on her window saying ''help me, help me, im dieing'' i really did think i was gonna die of the cold.

shes got me a dressing gown n sorted me out.

then next day i find out not only was i naked at her door at god no's what time but apparently me cock was also hanging out me boxers!

fuck knows how i managed to walk that long tho, without being nicked or sectioned.....


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That green crack looks bostin budolski ....I've just been to view a mates grow and he's changed my mind I'm going to vitalinks nutes
> 
> 
> 
> Rambo ring me I can't text been cut off again virgin takin the piss man


mail me a landline, u got one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

Hahahaha you knacker, that's a winner there Rambo. I've had to swear off the vals. Missus and friends held an intervention of sorts for me. Mixing blues and whites feels good but you can't tell how much of a bellend you're being or at least I can't haha. Bet the Mo'law is loving you mate


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

Strait mobile mate used to have the landline but we never used it lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> That green crack looks bostin budolski ....I've just been to view a mates grow and he's changed my mind I'm going to vitalinks nutes
> 
> 
> 
> Rambo ring me I can't text been cut off again virgin takin the piss man



no vitalink are SHIT!

ALL nutes are for is to get the correct NPK into the plant at corect ratios, as long as th eplant is green then it dont need no diffrent

remebr all we try and do is enhance the yeild NOTHING more, we want the flavour, we want the colours, just more yeld, hence what boosters and nutes are for, specially in soil less mediums



eazy now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Nah, first grow I did I have the hydro vitalink nutes..in soil lol they were grand but was a cunt to ph haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah, first grow I did I have the hydro vitalink nutes..in soil lol they were grand but was a cunt to ph haha



yeh i started with vitalink in my first grow in rockwool, hated the stuff, never used it again and your righ th eph was allll over, furk that

estate manager round today

gotta stop smoking weed or ther gunna evict me, in or owt the house CUNTS. o not even in garden

dafuq


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh i started with vitalink in my first grow in rockwool, hated the stuff, never used it again and your righ th eph was allll over, furk that
> 
> estate manager round today
> 
> ...


Hahaha u been stinking up the estate ice,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you looking for a new gaff yet? Fucking wankers man


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

From what I've seen vitalinks and coco are fucking perfect lol fuck growing in rock wool that's crazy talk lolol ....I'm gonna get some autos soon give them a try too secret squirrels told me of a brand that I'm smoking now that's pukka done in 8 1/2 weeks 16oz


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

omg


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

someones doing............autos shhh


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

im with you on the supercoco mate they lovin it, its all about getting the medium banging imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

Lolol secret sshhhhhh squirrel autos lmao.....

Yeh super coco was really good and finished a lot quicker....I had a bash and its just too much for me to handle right now lol so back to pure coco with added bloodmeal tho plants seem to like that.....my yeild this time round tho has suffered big style I open the tent and theres acres of space it makes me angry deep inside right to the marra lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

This vitalinks is for hard water as well and my waters chuck Norris naaaaa mean.....so I'm gonna give it a bash use with liquid silicone as well and we shall see...got a couple of blue cheese cuts on order as well he says they'll be ready in 3 weeks said he wants em well rooted....can't knock the fella


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

If u want my vitalink for hard water u can have it bizzle


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't wait for it to dry like shawny, had a very good day for me getting very baked now off the cream


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

...depends on the postage lol shits expensive to post crap over here


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry man I just been taking cuts busy ode game that lolol......Yeh relax is that the full coir line up Yeh? With the microbac stuff? And the buddy?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

U see my mates arnt like that he hasn't got an a+b just veg ad bloom???


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.vitalink.eu/en/_range/vitalink_coir.htm


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

You've got the vitalinks nutrients for dwc I think its gotta be vitalink coir  lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2014)

Well u can have the buddy n or ting a long if u want


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeh I'll take the buddy off ya mate but I'm not gonna use vitalinks till next crop I've already started my new one on canna a+b so don't wanna waste em I'll run all this canna out on the current grow then get all the v for the next harvest.....how much is it gonna cost to send that bottle over?
That liquid silicon is good stuff as well man I've noticed the branches and stem have thickend up since using it and are a lot tougher


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't txt u back can i!!!!!! Lol but nah I'm alright I'll pay me bill soon.....only paid em the other day ffs I got cut off last week paid the bill then got cut off the very same fucking night I think I'm just getting cunted off like


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just finished my dinner and it was fucking lovely, so it should be tho been cooking it since 11am this morning, just had 7hr slow cooked BBQ pulled pork with potatos and veg, fucking stuffed now and I still got a big red velvet cake I made as well,


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

fuck off gboy with ya nice dinner, im about to have a bit of quiche lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I can't txt u back can i!!!!!! Lol but nah I'm alright I'll pay me bill soon.....only paid em the other day ffs I got cut off last week paid the bill then got cut off the very same fucking night I think I'm just getting cunted off like


mate virgin are on the ball miss ya payment day by a day n bammm they cut you off but still they do provide some of the fastest speeds netwise that is if u pay ya bill like lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

sounds nice gaz just stuffed me face on mince and tatties, rice pudding bottle of Barolo and some thatchers gold, want some quiche now tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

back in the early 70 s everyone ate this fukin quiche it was all the rage can still smell it, slike hairy pussy just a memory these days


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just about to have sum beef stew ...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

I like that slow cooking lark too, cheap cuts of grass fed beef like shin slow cooked ummmm nice sticky


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

so going back to flushing, not only do I overmax the nutes but I add extra K cos they can take it at this stage, using food grade KHCO3 mixed with ascorbic acid, swell the colas imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 28, 2014)

Tub gurnard, incase u were wondering, the fish, not me.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3282486
> Tub gurnard, incase u were wondering, the fish, not me.


ha ha an ol member called baz showed me the k finish, nice fish Colombo they gonna taste good mate


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 28, 2014)

wisdom farmer looks alot like a old member lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

2 psycho and 2 zlh, day 24 of 12/12, noticed some yellowing on em so upped the N,


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

have to say im liking the gentlemans lifestlyle wf hunting shooting fishing, im gunna move to wales


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

with the zlh if u lollipop that lower shit the 3 rd tier catches up with the 2 nd tier which almost reaches the top cola....5 mains of gold


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2014)

I e flip it with only 5 nodes bin the lowers or clone


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 28, 2014)

What nutes you running Gary ?




Garybhoy11 said:


> 2 psycho and 2 zlh, day 24 of 12/12, noticed some yellowing on em so upped the N,
> View attachment 3282491 View attachment 3282492 View attachment 3282493 View attachment 3282494


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 28, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> What nutes you running Gary ?


The biobizz range mate, grow bloom and topmax


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 28, 2014)

shawny email


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3282486









looks lovely out there, could be anywhere. pissed down all day for me, took me nearly 5 hours to get back from brum on the m6 tonight


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeh tis a nice pic that looks bostin few joints few bevvys Yeh man looks sweet.......Yeh sae I emailed ya back I know when I get em they come strait to me phone n ting a ling .......just been in the tents and feeling really good now...all my shits set up real niiiiiiiiice just need another filter for veg tent and a couple if fans to get temps back to serious yield levels....alls looking really good can't believe how much the psy has bushed out after shawnycropping then bitches gonna be some nice plants them .......zlh is slow at the mo all my fault tho took it through 2 transplants and she only a baby still poor thing.....getting a new blue cheese cutting of a grower friend in 3 weeks as well and its the mutts nuts up in this hizzay....oh exos are proper swelling ta fuck now must of been 10 weeks now surely ??? But Yeh might do a little better on yield than I thought but its still gonna be poor .....just finished me joint after a night shift on the black so time for some sleep. YA GETS ME BLAD bizzle oooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm tempted to get myself a few fruity strains on the go but think I'm gonna clone the cheese suprise again n do another run of just the cheese...first world problem lads


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm tempted to get myself a few fruity strains on the go but think I'm gonna clone the cheese suprise again n do another run of just the cheese...first world problem lads


Umm sum nice zlh  ... wud like to run a pinapple strain .... u ever get that quart man ??


----------



## budolskie (Oct 29, 2014)

Just got a pic my bubblegum nearly ready to chop another week at least I'm leaving 


Here's the blue for the week after 

Once xmas out the way I'm gona veg for a big lot in my 8x4 as I waiting space with what I have been taking along


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Umm sum nice zlh  ... wud like to run a pinapple strain .... u ever get that quart man ??


loooool,ur more interested in the q than I lol its coming from America dude it's 15 days today should be here by Friday. ..give her some time I'll let u know ASAP haha. Check out attitude
They've a pineapple chunk for like 7e a bean


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Reason it takes so long it it's will normal post, no express or first class just regular post n with the shite weather recently that can even slow her down


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 29, 2014)

Morning lads
well looks like I might be getting banned from driving, just got a letter in saying I was speeding in blackpool the other week so 3 points and a 60 quid fine, I already had 6 points and on top of that I accidentally ran a red light the other day so if that was seen and I get the points for it im fucked for a year


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah well at least u don't have to worry about repairing ur car anymore lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads
> well looks like I might be getting banned from driving, just got a letter in saying I was speeding in blackpool the other week so 3 points and a 60 quid fine, I already had 6 points and on top of that I accidentally ran a red light the other day so if that was seen and I get the points for it im fucked for a year


pay someone to take your points for you


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 29, 2014)

I cant mate cos car is on finance im the only person insured to drive it so if it wasnt me then I wud have to have reported it stolen or take responsibility for someone elese driving when I knew they arent legally allowed, 

And relax I wud still need to keep the car in good condition as im still liable for the finance even if banned,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Jaysus lads I'd say bizzle is a right luck hog..everything falls into place for the bizzle then shit his the fan for u n ice..some bad voodoo going down only answer is bizzle is a straight up witch!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh made a right cowboy error n instead of week 7 in on week 8 lol so ill water em tonight, n in 2 days I'll have em in a closet for 30 odd hours then chop n hang for a week jarred cure for a few weeks n I'll see for myself about this flushing carry on but I'm pretty certain it will be grand far too many people don't flush n don't seem to have any problems once she's cured properly since all the issues zeem to arise from far too quick a dry n improper cure... One thing I'll say is they put on a tidy bit of weight the last week so even if theirs a little off taste it's worth it for the extra weight.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Wank that is Gaz hope you don't lose ya license its a killer mate .....Yeh relax I'm a strait up voodoo witch 

Checked on veggers this morning ohhh yeah shits looking good clone box is steamed up ta fuck like the car scene off the titanic with just a leaf print on the side lolol.....seriously tho I'm smoking on some auto blueberry bumped into an old friend and he grown this start to fin in 8 and a half weeks and pulled 16 a light off 5 plants and the smoke is pukka.....stink ya house out tackle doesn't quite taste as much but for commercial value could be very good indeed


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeh last weeks is when u see em really start to swell .......I flush and I like it lol.......this is gonna get funny nowt wrong with a good old flush like


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

i don't know how the authority who caught you like to work gaz, with it being so far from home it could prove a problem but most local forces will offer you a course for speeding and running a red light, if you haven't done one in the last 2 years they will invite you to come to one of them instead of getting points.

i have 11 points and got offered one the other month, it was my second one so as long as you aint been on one in 2 years i'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

I dunno man, last run with my 2 week flush they didn't put on anymore weight but this time it's really quite impressive, what I was thinking of doing since 5 are pretty much ready is give one of em just one watering then the usual 30 odd hours of darkness n all that carry on then another I'll give 2 more watering n see if theirs any real difference


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

I just normally run about 20 gallon thru each one one week or so'ish from chop and then that's it they don't normally need anything else....I'll wait til the soils dried out then chop n hang muthafucka


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I cant mate cos car is on finance im the only person insured to drive it so if it wasnt me then I wud have to have reported it stolen or take responsibility for someone elese driving when I knew they arent legally allowed,
> 
> And relax I wud still need to keep the car in good condition as im still liable for the finance even if banned,


so say you said someone else WAS driving the car, whats the penalty for that from the finance/insurance company out of interest? i.e. can they have you arrested/monetary fine etc etc


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

you water a plant in a pot with 80litres! in one sitting?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

No make that 5 gallon lol the big buckets Yeh 5 gallon a full one of them in the bath and then the smart pots fit nicely on the toilet after and drain oot .....personally I think it makes a difference in a smoother smoke


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

That's what I was planning to do when I thought I was on week 7 lol so since I'm on week 8 already I'll give em one normal water with maybe 10% run off n that'll be that


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

ps, letting them dry out is a great idea, can take 2-3 days off the dry time and if you like getting rid of your medium after the grow (shame on you!) it makes life a lot easier.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeh always let the medium dry out before chop like u say takes a good couple a days off drying ......shame shame on me lolol I'll have to try re using the coco this time round


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm over eager to chop is another 3 days really worth it????? Could be an extra oz or so


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 29, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so say you said someone else WAS driving the car, whats the penalty for that from the finance/insurance company out of interest? i.e. can they have you arrested/monetary fine etc etc


Im actually not sure what the punishment would be for it m8, I'll need to have a look into it, 
the wife is considering saying she took the car for a spin and went thru the red light when I was out with a mate, she dont have a licence so getting banned wouldnt bother her whereas if I got banned it would fuck things up for me her and the kids,


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

every grow is different shawny, sometimes i see the swell in week 5-6 and sometimes it doesn't come until the last week.

imo 3 days won't give you that much, i've had longer shits, get em chopped!

you really should try re using the coco, my plants do so much better with a bit of zym and plant magic granules, it's like having them in soil for the first couple of weeks, very little feeding required and the roots go apeshit.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeh I did notice like on one of your vids where I'd left the chopped stump in the pot till is was completley dry then when I pulled the root ball out only the stump and main bit if root came out leaving a nice little transplant hole.......Yeh fuck it man I'll get the cunts chopped and hanging about 6 tonight......in read its best to chop em just before the lights would usually come on something to do with starch or whatever lol......really tempted to give these autos a blast in one of the tents tho


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im actually not sure what the punishment would be for it m8, I'll need to have a look into it,
> the wife is considering saying she took the car for a spin and went thru the red light when I was out with a mate, she dont have a licence so getting banned wouldnt bother her whereas if I got banned it would fuck things up for me her and the kids,


its worth having a look at the small print regarding it mate as you may find its just a monetary fine or something which is a lot more preferable than a ban lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

Gaz most insurance policies allow u to drive a car 3rd party that doesn't belong to you, so u can lend ur car to a mate its his responsibility to have insurance, so what I do is give em to a mate in another eu country and he gets a letter from plod which he cant understand and bins


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

clean licence btw lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

don't fill your flower tent with autos, please. that's all i will say on the matter lol.

throw a couple in the veg tent if you have room, still think they are wank unless free.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> don't fill your flower tent with autos, please. that's all i will say on the matter lol.
> 
> throw a couple in the veg tent if you have room, still think they are wank unless free.


I always go for free regs, cos autos I feed straight to the chicken he loves auto seeds


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

haha, good usage for em i say.
my mate filled a 4x4 tent setup that i gave him with autos, lets just say when he cropped i wasn't round there to grab some free buds. he did an auto haze from dinafem i think, was actually quite a nice smoke, but you were doing two joints an hour.

if you haven't done it yet, try an sog shawn. do 25 plants exo in 6.5l coco pots under a 600, all lower side branching removed and less than a week veg, you'll end up with a 10 week crop were you nearly hit a gram per watt. when i decide to get a gaff to grow in it is what i'll be doing. i only grow big girls at the minute cause i can go a long time without seeing them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

hope yorkie's gone to bed and not fallen akip on the train home... we were both a touch green at the gills this morning..


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

did you teach him how a geordie does?

if we went for a drink i think you'd leave me behind, 2 shandies and i'm anyones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

it was the gin when we got back to mine that fettled us i think.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

poor lad, he'll be in brighton today haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

very real possibility


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Gaz most insurance policies allow u to drive a car 3rd party that doesn't belong to you, so u can lend ur car to a mate its his responsibility to have insurance, so what I do is give em to a mate in another eu country and he gets a letter from plod which he cant understand and bins


Only if its clear of finance or hp mate otherwise only ppl named on the insurance policy are entitled to drive, I checked that already, I can drive my mate or families cars cos they are paid off and im fully comp insurance but they cant drive mine,


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

[QUOinwouldost: 11007750, member: 256466"]don't fill your flower tent with autos, please. that's all i will say on the matter lol.

throw a couple in the veg tent if you have room, still think they are wank unless free.[/QUOTE]

No i wouldn't do a thing like when I got the c/o's I might have a lil dabble at the the strain me mate has just done tho ????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

You can never quote people without fucking it up bizzle lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

fuck now we have the quote police too lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

scorecast for the newcastle game don??? i got a couple of quid on paddy power just waiting for the line ups before i put me bets on, just long shot 50p/£1 scorecasts n correct scores.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Just picked up my last bit of smoke that I'm gonna pay for n its fucking awesome blond crumbley pollum I'll upload a pick now..


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell me about it prolapse it does my fuckin head it just fucks up every time lolol its this cuntin phone


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

don't bet on newcastle would be my bet lol!
and i'm not taking the piss, i just mean they are the most unpredictable side i have seen, wouldn't put it past them to win later.

now spurs brighton is a potential banana skin, bet on your team to lose rambo, if they win it's a bonus, if they lose you could win a ton lol. dunk last goal 2-1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Ain't had hash like this in ages lol use to get it all the time when I was back in school was like 35 an 8th n now it's 50 for 4 fucking grams man lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

dst give me a nice piece of hash when i went the dam last week, had a pipe before with some on and i feel fuckin great, gonna do another when i get in and have a 2 hour bath i reckon.

i'll get you a meltshot video, it's bubbly


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Do it man I wanna see some hash porn lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Giz a pic then ya tight cunt


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

arr this site , some kid is saying he has smell problems but has 3 filters running in his room where the tent is, i mentioned that 3 filters for a tent grow is a bit elaborate and he replied no it isn't, smell control is a very important!

i haven't the heart to tell him that i use one filter and have no issues, he'll probably say i grow shit weed that doesn't smell, so i think i'll bow out gracefully.

i'll get ya a moving picature, how bouwt that?! BRB


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't help but shrug ya shoulders to this lolol 16 o's in a pound


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

hahah predictions for the toon game. errrr we're fucked. cisse is out. I'd be tempted at 3-1 janmaat to score ours though tbh it could be an absolute battering. I never bet against my own team, i leave them out of my coupon every week. fuck me life's depressing as a newcastle fan.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

never a dull moment in the toon don! better than being a boro fan eh?.


and shawny can tell you live near the darkies, that was god awful mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

16 o's in a pound ........ in fact my area is pretty black free I enjoy all types of music and I mean all sorts


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Well chop time soon gotta get the little one off to bed first tho ...Mrs had to go on a drivers awareness course for a wank overtake on a wagon when an unmarked copper was behind us lmao silly slag


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

aye the smoggies down the road don't have much to be happy about. least toon has a decent centre most of boro is boarded up.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

don't wish to offend anybody but the worst place i have been in the u.k, by some distance was morcambe lancs, made me feel very lucky, every person i saw was an addict of some sort, nothing in the town centre except boarded up windows and a greggs.

boro was second lol, seen a fella fightin two women, was pretty entertaining as he was getting a good seeing to.

and laxx, i can't be arsed making this vid, take my word for it that dst makes a good bubble hash lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Not a bother I'd forgotten about it tbh


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

gutted aren't ya?, smoking your cutting room floor hash!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

16 o s in a pound ......must be confusing to fuk imo


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

if you are raised on pounds, inches and miles i don't see why it is any more difficult to work out measurements.

35 ( and a bit) o's in a ki !


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> if you are raised on pounds, inches and miles i don't see why it is any more difficult to work out measurements.
> 
> 35 ( and a bit) o's in a ki !


they only got 10 fingers g lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

that looks like pressed kief relax, and thanks G im having a bet on brighton to win 2-1 now.

probably will too lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

3-1 man city it is then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> gutted aren't ya?, smoking your cutting room floor hash!


better than ur made up shit lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

2.2lb to to key/box/full one lmao

i think lolol

its the miles into kilometers that gets me 1.8km to a mile?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Lool I don't even talk in km! Straight up miles here


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

yards into miles??? or will i get nicked by the eu lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

just don't worry about it, when was the last time you done anything in miles when you weren't sat in the back of a taxi, you should measure distance in money lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

i dont lol was just having a laugh we changed to kilos etc in 1971 wasnt it? just makes me lol that people still get confused by it all.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

i talk both, i would rather deal in the old speak myself, something about me doesn't trust all this wanting to quantify everything, science , the metric system, it's all evil i say, EVIL!!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

i still use old, and i wasnt even born when it changed lol 

carnt go wrong with a set of pans a half penny, 1 penny n 2 penny, that is unless you wana weigh more than a Q lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

110 fathoms in a furlong good sir.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i still use old, and i wasnt even born when it changed lol
> 
> carnt go wrong with a set of pans a half penny, 1 penny n 2 penny, that is unless you wana weigh more than a Q lmao



aah the old penny eighth, now them was the days.

hydro stop showing off you twat! i'd move to ireland if i had a time machine


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

how many grains in a bushel, fukin mad system


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

then the black digi tanitas came about, n gone where the pans lmao


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

your right bitch!

1.609344


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how many grains in a bushel, fukin mad system


may sound weird to us but if it's all you know then it's perfect sense. why is a millimetre any less of a ridiculous unit of measurement?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

layin the roads u gotta know how long they are man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> may sound weird to us but if it's all you know then it's perfect sense. why is a millimetre any less of a ridiculous unit of measurement?


its the 10 factor makes life a piece of piss..


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

no wonder the m6 is fucked with bizzle aboot, took me over 4 hours to get from j7 to 26, whats going on lad?!!

and zedd why is 10 any easier to work out than 12 or 16?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

I cm3 of water is 1 gram 1 cubic meter is one tonne its the easiest when doing calculations


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

eg off your head do u know what 12 and 16 to the powr3 is? 10 is easy just add 3 noughts


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

AVOIRDUPOIS: The system of weights and measures commonly used in the U.S. and Great Britain in which 16 oz. = 1 pound. It is used for most solid objects except precious metals and gems. One avoirdupois ounce equals 28.35 grams or 437.50 grains. 
Oz., In the precious metals industry, an ounce means a troy ounce equal to 31.1035 grams.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

ambo22 said:


> your right bitch!
> 
> 1.609344


Lolol I only know that cuz of tarmacing when were on the m1 doing nights we were laying almost a mile a night.....serious tonnage


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> eg off your head do u know what 12 and 16 to the powr3 is? 10 is easy just add 3 noughts



you win. #mindblown

hash worm time


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> how many grains in a bushel, fukin mad system


was gonna make a joke about u using grains lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 29, 2014)

+
 
=


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Any recommendations on cookie guides


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 29, 2014)

interesting......

http://www.parliament.uk/business/committees/committees-a-z/commons-select/backbench-business-committee/news/mps-to-debate-uk-drugs-policy/


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

i love how you started making uniform round cookies, then quickly realised that your tray didn't have the surface are so instead opted for that big clusterfuck of a blob on the right hand side of the tray!. i'll have that one thanks


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Any recommendations on cookie guides


Ask Mr Rambo 2, ghee wizz.


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

what?, you made clarified butter really fast?.
ghee whizz hahahaha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i love how you started making uniform round cookies, then quickly realised that your tray didn't have the surface are so instead opted for that big clusterfuck of a blob on the right hand side of the tray!. i'll have that one thanks


Lol, I've been using that tray for months, it's the only tray i have , others have also asked why are some of them are "slithering" off . I'm just an idle cunt who won't buy a tray.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Oct 29, 2014)

I ate that big slithery fucker earlier ghb lol, it was the last bit of dough, so did a dobber lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

they say great minds and all that, well yours was great til you ate that lump lol. jealous actually not had a decent weed cookie/cake in years


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

I want cookies make me some with chocolate chips please


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I want cookies make me some with chocolate chips please


u dont want them choc unless u made that butter with hash or extract, choc with weedy butter taste nasty.

and wisdom is right gheeeeeeee aka paki butter lol more fat the better, normal butter is 82% ghee 98% if you could think of good recipes with lard i spose that would be even better its the fat that the thc sticks too.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I want cookies make me some with chocolate chips please


Hash chocolate chips man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

Howay the lads! Toon are 2 nil up. I'm fuckin stunned.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

i just need brighton n stoke to win for 250 odd from a quid lolol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

i told you anything can happen, you'll be booking wembley hotels next!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah man fuck the hash I'm gonna make cannabutter n cook up a storm


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man fuck the hash I'm gonna make cannabutter n cook up a storm


the butter is so easy to make, n that edible buzz is such a different buzz to smoking imo dosage can be a fucker tho lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

last few times i tried eating it done fuck all to me, need to have the butter for sure.

i love that feeling of being so fucked you wish you weren't stoned, when you have eaten it lasts for hours, just can't get that feeling from smoking, unless you are a noob.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

[QUOTE rambo22, post: 11008868, member: 720865"]u dont want them choc unless u made that butter with hash or extract, choc with weedy butter taste nasty.

and wisdom is right gheeeeeeee aka paki butter lol more fat the better, normal butter is 82% ghee 98% if you could think of good recipes with lard i spose that would be even better its the fat that the thc sticks too.[/QUOTE]


Yeh but that ghee shit tastes nasty mate dirty paki stuff can't believe u even buy it lolol...it was deffo the taste if that ghee in the lemon cake that u made


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

Haha knowing us we'd win the cup and get relegated!

We shoulda had a couple of penners too


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

did they not turn up or did you just play them off the park, maybe both?


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeh but that ghee shit tastes nasty mate dirty paki stuff can't believe u even buy it lolol...it was deffo the taste if that ghee in the lemon cake that u made[/QUOTE]

ghee is just clarified butter bizz, any nasty taste would have been cause i made the butter with trim and plant matter not hash or extract

u can make ghee easy, just boil up the butter n skim of the top basically thats ghee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

Been defensively great, which I haven't EVER said bout us and sissoko's obviously had a banger shoved up his arse! Scored with a nifty bit of nutmegging


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

is that the crystal gnome buttplug of yore wis?


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

now you mention it, what else could it be?

bit clean though......


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

i need to do the lottery i think i aint got a scorecast right in bout 6yrs lmao


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

betting on football is a no no for me, better to play the lottery imo, at least they do some good with the dough lol.

any will hill community centres near you?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> the butter is so easy to make, n that edible buzz is such a different buzz to smoking imo dosage can be a fucker tho lol


Yeah I've seen some references of a high of up to 8 hours lol...makes sense really, I've got my bid for smoking n I'll make hash from my keif so ill use trim for bidder n get shit faced


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i need to do the lottery i think i aint got a scorecast right in bout 6yrs lmao


cool il, get different numbers lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

how about the uk thread syndicate?, shawny can be bursor


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

some woman in America won over 300 million on the lotto...gave half to her bro straight away ...?


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

incest, it's a hell of a drug!!


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

i member when the lottery had not been long out was it 94 it started??? well anyway was young, and underage to play it but me mate had a ticket n we sat there watchin n the fucker got 5numbers we didnt really understand it to well and thought he was a bizzionaire lol he won 1500quid lolol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

ha ha ex birds mum got 5 plus the bonus for the previous week , not happy


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ex birds mum got 5 plus the bonus for the previous week , not happy


5 plus bouns that serious money aint it?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

not if its last weeks numbers lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 29, 2014)

goodnight all, i hope one of you win the lottery, dreaming of the winning numbers and i'll let you know them tomorrow, win 10 mil on fridays euros, simple.


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not if its last weeks numbers lol


i was reading recently bout a fuck up with the lottery and so many winners that the prize money was well low.

ive only done it twice i think in me life lol u still into the gold mate? had any gooduns recent?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> i was reading recently bout a fuck up with the lottery and so many winners that the prize money was well low.
> 
> ive only done it twice i think in me life lol u still into the gold mate? had any gooduns recent?


no mate I got burnt a bit on the bottom of the market so waitingfor a clear entry but tbh its all dodge atm cos of whats goin on globally, bad time to play markets unless u in the know cos things change from day to day imo


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey rambonif ubcan stand the taste of dutch gold members cock you could win your own lottery lololol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

ah ah ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Hey rambonif ubcan stand the taste of dutch gold members cock you could win your own lottery lololol


fuck off cockface n get working not posting!!!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2014)

totally fuked off lem and wine , so see yas tmrw


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## rollajoint (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking forward to this Christmas pull down. Power Africa really making a push through now . Stretch seemed to be slow to start . Last kick of nutes really brought her on .

16 of the 20 seeds are up & going good . How are you all ?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Chopped em down last neet got a load of finger hash on me gloves just from picking the fans off should snap off nicley when I get in tonigjt .....poor yield tho by looks of things but it does smell sweet as pussy pie and we all know how sweet pussy pie is


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


first tune I ever bought, still like it lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> proper fkin tent full of ganj nice grow mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

The last pic is that auto blueberry an old friend did nice smoke and the job lot in 8 and a half weeks


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2014)

morning all


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2014)

*The Psychedelic 'Drugs Wizard' Who Ran One of England's Biggest LSD Labs*
By Michael Allen Oct 29 2014






65


Share on Tumblr
submit
Print






_Casey making 2C-B in 2001 in the back of a school bus he lived in for seven years. All photos courtesy of Casey William Hardison_

In the grand scheme of things, Casey William Hardison didn’t have the worst time in prison. “LSD, 2C-B, DMT, pharmahuasca, research chemicals, kratom, cannabis, home-brewed alcohol—I did a whole bunch of shit in there,” he says. “Drugs are more available in prison than they would be for the common man trying to find them on the street. And the British prison system is fairly gentle—it’s pretty damn civilized.”

Casey, a 43-year-old American, was released in May of 2013 after spending nine years in as many British jails. Originally sentenced to 20 years for running a psychedelic drug lab in Ovingdean—an English village near Brighton full of cottages, sheep, and senior citizens—he’s now campaigning for reform of the Misuse of Drugs Act. But it’s been a long process for the man dubbed a “drugs wizard” by the UK press to get to where he is today.

Born in Washington state in the summer of 1971, Casey began wrestling his “psycho-spiritual” demons at an early age—as in the kind of age where your mom’s still deciding what shoes you wear to school. “Alcohol and cannabis were basically the only drugs I could use at that time,” he tells me over the phone from his home in Victor, Idaho. “I first smoked cannabis when I was about five, when my brother got me high by shotgun. I fucking loved it in my early childhood.”



*Recommended*

  
*Inside the Secret World of a British Undercover Drugs Cop*
  
*A Weed-Infused Dinner at Hunter S. Thompson's House*
  
*Meet the British Police Trying to Decriminalize Drugs*
  
*Getting High on Krystle*

As Casey soon found out, problems can arise when you use weed and booze to battle whatever demons are marauding around your mind—the main issue being that both substances usually end up weaving their way into every other facet of your life. That, of course, is not exactly an ideal situation for anyone to find themselves in, let alone a teenager in the throes of puberty. So in 1985, at the age of 14, Casey declared himself an alcoholic and signed up to both Alcoholics Anonymous and Narcotics Anonymous.

After “delving headlong” into AA’s 12-step program, he made what he describes as his "full recovery" during Halloween of 1993 while drinking spiced wine (with the alcohol removed) as part of a ritual ceremony.

“As we journeyed through the ritual, I pondered the rigid way in which I’d insisted on having the alcohol removed from my ‘sacrament,’” he says. “I’d recalled seeing a heart-rate monitor flat-line. Life had pulse—it had cycles—and a flat-line meant only one thing: death. In a flash, I realized the most important insight: Life is transformation. Life is a cycle of death and rebirth, renewing itself each day.”

It was soon after this that Casey took LSD for the first time. His friend John, whom he’d met at an AA meeting in Yosemite Valley, California, came to visit him in Idaho. On a cold night in December, they went to Blockbuster and rented a VHS copy of Stephen Hawking’s _The Making of ‘A Brief History of Time.'_







_Casey at the Crowley Hot Springs, California, with John (seated), circa 1992_

As the video began to play, John mentioned he had some liquid LSD on him, made by a “mad, old-school chemist” called “the Lorax."

“I knew the Lorax, and I trusted and respected him,” says Casey. “I’d also heard a few stories of people having spiritual adventures with LSD, not least from the Deadheads I’d met on a Grateful Dead tour. I also knew that Bill Wilson, the co-founder of AA, had consumed LSD with spiritual intent.”

Casey took 250 micrograms of acid and, within the hour, was “losing the plot a little.” Which is understandable, considering 250 micrograms is the equivalent of six to seven hits of the standard street acid you’d get today.

“I covered myself in gravel while I was tripping my brains out and felt one with all there is, and with nature,” he recalls. “My mind just got still, yet exceptionally fast at the same time.”

At around 3 AM, the bells of the local community college began to ring and Casey had a revelation that he should go back to school. “At that point, I’d dropped out of high school and was on another path, but then I went to North Idaho college for nearly three years and got a natural science degree, before going to the University of Idaho to do biochemistry and botany degrees. That’s the great thing about LSD—a lot of people have trips and have these insights, but then attempt to forget or run away from them. But if you translate them into action and do something about it, you can have a greater life.”


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah I'd read that yesterday Rimmer, he's a pretty cool guy, shame he made fuck all off it lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Lived in a bus for 7 years making drugs lolol talk about breaking bad


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

psychedelics man....cant fault em


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lived in a bus for 7 years making drugs lolol talk about breaking bad


lol theres a story about ken kesey and his band of acid heads drivin the magic bus round usa lol too stoned to remember the book but its mentioned in the electrc cool aid acid test and hstompsons hells angles I think...fukin mad times high on acid everyday driving a bus round


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

the original acid heads


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

God I couldn't imagine going for a walk down the street high on acid never mind driving a school bus around lol bet he thought its was some sort of spaceship half the time haha crazy man....I've got a 50mg hit of the D left might have to hit it soon and get all cartoony again


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2014)

mornin

fuk these crits are taing ther tme to dry, cold temps to blame,

got sumone viewing the house on sunday.
going bak to wr i was just a better area bigger house, detached with big old garden!! brik outhouses, cant fucking wait!

just about stripped down now, all ther is is 2 tents with weed drying.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

The one that flew over the cuckoos nest was the book wasn't it?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The one that flew over the cuckoos nest was the book wasn't it?


at first yeh, then they did a film

playong new cod...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

morning lads,

fireballs and lemon sour ready for the chop


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

All 7 are ready for chop so I won't be doing the side by side. The one normal watering is all they got n that will do. I'll let em under lights till Saturday morning then darkness until Sunday then, chop trim hang. Gonna be a cunt but I'll get all 7 trimmed if my lazy eye allows it haha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Fuckin he'll Don that lemon sour looks fucking delicious!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

cheers aye it's a beast too. i didn't think the high all that when i tested a nug last week then couldn't remember fuck all while doing the food shop. the missus was going mental and all i could do was giggle me tits off. i reckon it'll be canny after all.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Morning lads so the missis asked me this mornin wat i wanted for crimbo ... emmm a digital volcano ha ... so just to wait and see wat she says wen she sees the price


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

I got mine with a ten percent discount..it's alot when u take the price into consideration


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Follow this link n u get 10% off everything on the site n I got a free tshirts n cannabis shaped vape bags for the vape.
http://www.vaposhop.com/?dc=vapobust&pct=fc10 


u get it for like 430 with that link n if she loves you she'll get it for u. I told the missus it was only 100 n I'd end up smoking less lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Nothing like ska Thursday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Morning all,


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Follow this link n u get 10% off everything on the site n I got a free tshirts n cannabis shaped vape bags for the vape.
> http://www.vaposhop.com/?dc=vapobust&pct=fc10
> 
> 
> u get it for like 430 with that link n if she loves you she'll get it for u. I told the missus it was only 100 n I'd end up smoking less lol


Cheers man il get her to check it out


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't forget to tell her it will make ur smoke last longer an all the guys on the site have one


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

My girl is getting big, thats her gonna be 6 months old nxt week,


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget to tell her it will make ur smoke last longer an all the guys on the site have one


She dont know how much i smoke at the min but wen i tell her all the guys hav 1 she will have to ha lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My girl is getting big, thats her gonna be 6 months old nxt week,
> 
> View attachment 3283682


Lovely dog gaz heres my beast ha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My girl is getting big, thats her gonna be 6 months old nxt week,
> 
> View attachment 3283682


Yeah I always hated how lanky my fella got during that stage lol all they do is shoot up then bulk out after a good string bean stage


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lovely dog gaz heres my beast ha


Thats just my rottie puppy mate I got a older rottie x lab as well, 

Nice looking dog u got there man, loving the pumpkin see ur getting into the halloween spirit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I always hated how lanky my fella got during that stage lol all they do is shoot up then bulk out after a good string bean stage


Haha yeah I know man she took a big stretch in the last 2 months now shes slowly started to fill out as well, she is like a fucking kangaroo just now tho just keeps jumping everywh lmao its funny as fuck she literally has all 4 paws straight up off the ground


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


Now there's a proper alchemist, cooking naked!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Someone dont want me playing the ps4 they think it time for some attention lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

@Don Gin and Ton.

I'm still in bed, exactly where I've been since I got back.

I stomped in, emptied my pockets on the coffee table and fucked off to bed.

It knocked the pony out of me.

I've to sort myself out and eat soon though, I can feel myself wasting away.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Someone dont want me playing the ps4 they think it time for some attention lol
> View attachment 3283703


 are u wearing long John's??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

haha yorkie lad. I'm ok today, still a bit tired mind. yesterday was a loooong day at graft. I was worried you'd missed the train stop when you'd not been online. oh btw check your email fella


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> are u wearing long John's??


Fucking right I am its cold here fuck sake lol, I always stick em on in the morning for cutting about in the house and under my jeans for walking the dogs, u can say fuck all anyway, all I have to say to u is SLIPPERS !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

It's all gut and cold sweat, no head.
If I keep some food down I'll be right.

Aye I'll have a check, cheers mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

not quite a true scot walking about with them under your kilt eh haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not quite a true scot walking about with them under your kilt eh haha


Its not kilt wearing weather mate its been raining non stop up here for 4 days now, and its fucking freezing, supposed to be snow nxt week,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

What about pj bottoms? Dude you've long John's!! bet you got the little flap on the back n all haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Don you're a diamond.

Cheers man.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What about pj bottoms? Dude you've long John's!! bet you got the little flap on the back n all haha


I dont wear pjs I sleep naked like real man, I use the long johns for under my jeans when walking the dogs or when im working outside and its cold, do u wear pjs outside like these mad women do these days? 
Oh yeah and this


----------



## Wizard Of Id (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi guys.
Quick question.
Any of you using SMS Smart controls?
A year or so ago our primair dual fan controller in our flowering room died and we bought one as a replacement but it never set it self up right, either running too long or generally not playing the game.
So I returned it and asked for a Primair and paid the difference. Never had a problem since.

We have a small veg room, maybe 6ft x 6ft x 6ft with a single 5" RVK Sileo fan and about a month ago I bought one of the single fan plug in units and this is the same.
It clicks on and takes ages to click off. The temp on the dial bears no relation to the room temp and I'm thinking is this a good design?
Second one we've had and I can't believe this one is as crap as the first one.

Any thoughts or can someone reccomend a single fan controller that works.

Cheers

Wizard


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes I do actually! don't give a fuck man, stoned off me tits in me pj's with the wellies on out n about walking the dog lol I even go out in my darth vader dressing gown on sometimes. Told y'all b4 I'm a man of leasure haha even workout in a pair of pj's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

I've the smscom twin fan speed controller used it only a few times tbh n didn't have a problem. Did you follow the calibration instructions? I've not tried the others tbh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its not kilt wearing weather mate its been raining non stop up here for 4 days now, and its fucking freezing, supposed to be snow nxt week,


hahah i'm just pulling yer sporran lad. i highly doubt the snow mind. sposed to be 21c the morrow not that that means owt i guess.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

£1.8m weed bust in selkirk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-29831227


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/motoring/watch-specially-built-ekanoo-racing-outlaw-4528553


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

drought on shortly then...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 30, 2014)

Moring cum guzzlers. Put this shite on ur plants and they will grow twice the size and you'll get twice the yield

http://www.haifa-group.com/products/plant_nutrition/multi_k_potassium_nitrate_fertilizer/

http://www.haifa-group.com/products/plant_nutrition/water_soluble_fertilizers/haifa_cal_calcium_nitrate/

Cheap to 50lbs for 18 USD


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thats just my rottie puppy mate I got a older rottie x lab as well,
> 
> Nice looking dog u got there man, loving the pumpkin see ur getting into the halloween spirit lol


Ha thats the gf man she was in the shop and seen that pumpkin and a bat dog toys so she had to get them .... i cud of done witout em more fckn squeeqy toys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Get these Kong toys Irish, u can turn off the squeak with that little witch


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 30, 2014)

watching the house of commons debate drug policy lol, wont be long before its legal by the tone over the last hour or so

http://www.parliamentlive.tv/Main/Player.aspx?meetingId=16212


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd love to open a cafe man, seen one in maastrict and it was glassed off n u could order food n milkshakes n everything man I'd have ps n xbox competitions n board game nights n shit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Get these Kong toys Irish, u can turn off the squeak with that little witch View attachment 3283772


Theres them slippers again, and is that blue tartan pjs? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Long John's...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd put money down that no woman has ever told a man he looks sexy when he wear his long John's


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd love to open a cafe man, seen one in maastrict and it was glassed off n u could order food n milkshakes n everything man I'd have ps n xbox competitions n board game nights n shit.


Thats wat its like in barca man its fukn class alot better than the dam and quality and selection is also better


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Get these Kong toys Irish, u can turn off the squeak with that little witch View attachment 3283772


Il hav to check them out nice 1


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sum irish outdoor all leaf pheno ha  .... hardmode


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd love it to be legalized over here you rekon the side effect paranoia would disappear? I fuckun know it would ....I'd happily open up a little coffee shop And supply the public with tea scones and homegrown weed....it would be the place to be man is have em queuing out the door


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Is that free weed Irish?? Canna fault ya man I think outdoor has got a nice flavour to it well the one I did once was nice and that was when in was about 18 didn't have a fucking clue(before any of you lot get it in).... I still fucking haven't lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'd put money down that no woman has ever told a man he looks sexy when he wear his long John's


I'll take that bet.

Mind you my missus is Polish and we were in Prague at -25c though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Well I've managed a mini micro pizza, 2 coffee's and a couple o' three bongs.

"It's alive!"


Fucking poof these days me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> I'd love it to be legalized over here you rekon the side effect paranoia would disappear? I fuckun know it would ....I'd happily open up a little coffee shop And supply the public with tea scones and homegrown weed....it would be the place to be man is have em queuing out the door


Jeremy Kyle's human bear bating banter would be fucked eh?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeh gotta say when I whack me long johns on the Mrs goes a bit weak at the knees lolol can't keep her hands off it when its on show hahaha dirty bitch


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Is that free weed Irish?? Canna fault ya man I think outdoor has got a nice flavour to it well the one I did once was nice and that was when in was about 18 didn't have a fucking clue(before any of you lot get it in).... I still fucking haven't lolol


Yea free weed man ... its fukn all leaf tho ... sent ya a email man and relax mailed ya on the other place


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Are u saying my coffee shop would look like jezza Kyle show lolol.....most proberbly would lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

If they legalised it he couldn't spew half the shite he does, mind I've yet to see somebody with enough brains to stick it back to him the same.

Gambling crippled sanctamonious cunt.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeh jezzas a propa cunt hate the bloke Yeh him and his twatty mate go on like weed just turns u into a paranoid zombie that don't wanna do fuck all lolol blokes a cunt......u seen the vid where a bloke throws a card back at jezza and it gets him reet on the bonse lmao I'll find it now the one with music is the best one lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Its not the music one can't find it man bastard cuz the music just makes it 10x funny


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

This is the one lololol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good shot with the envelope ha lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

And after jezzas boys come in and hes all like.....Yeh and what lmao funny shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

His lucky he had them or he was fckd ha lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

I would have kicked off, all of u common ya cunts.....lol, wtf does he get off talking to people like that


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

has kyle been attacked yet?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

He must of been somewhere sureley ta god someone has once smashed him strait on his nose before


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Kyle is a fucking legend lol he's such a horrible person, all he does is shout at people and bully em into admitting shite...brilliant


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Im sure jezza got attacked in magaluf earlier this year when he was filming for his show over there, was on the news cos it was just after the videos came out of the girls sucking guys off in magaluf nightclubs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

aye he got pepper sprayed in shagaluf for trying to get into a club. the bouncer knew the publicity he was giving the place would be shite so they told him straight. 

also the slippers blue tartan is a winner. sure fire lady killer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2693923/Jeremy-Kyle-attacked-pepper-spray-Magaluf-nightclub-bouncer-thought-TV-presenter-making-resort-look-bad.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye he got pepper sprayed in shagaluf for trying to get into a club. the bouncer knew the publicity he was giving the place would be shite so they told him straight.
> 
> also the slippers blue tartan is a winner. sure fire lady killer


you fucking know it Don, like I said oh so many times before. Bitches be tripping over my slick
leasurly attire. the amount of women I've had to beat off with a stick boggles the mind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

haters gonna hate lax man. only cos we can't all be loafing in the jimjams 24-7. i have a pal who's a theatre nurse n he's got a pair of them proper surgery clogs they operate in for in the house. best slippers going.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

What can I say dawg, i didn't choose this lifestyle...it chose me. Representing 24/7 yo!! I never use to wear slippers till I went to Germany... Suppose I'm just that little bit more cultured than you lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Had a quick Google bash n I like those surgical slippers mate, gonna by a pair come chop n their only 60 odd euro including postage!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Changing the game one slipper at a time lolz

I thought that's what you had when i first saw them


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Finger hash mmmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Would be alot easier to clean all that pussy juice off em if I had a pair I could hop into the washing machine like em clog yolks hopefully it won't throw my game out of whack like some jive ass turkey wearing last season's colours


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Finger hash mmmmmm


canny small johnny that bizzle lad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

I've known plenty kitchen staff wear those hospital cloggs.

Non slip and all that.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

fuk I cANT GET ANOTHER caps lol , start again lol, cant get enough of that Jeremy kyle u see the one with the skull tat on geezas face ha ha , comes on ...whats up cock....classy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

So the government want to blanket ban all "psychoactive substances" in a bid to tackle legal highs.

Fucking muppets really don't understand how basic chemistry fucks with their proposal.

They'd have to think about caffeine and sugar ffs, they'll be trying to stop us having sex next so we can't enjoy the seretonin release.

'Demolition Man' style.


----------



## ghb (Oct 30, 2014)

where does it all end though? it'll be like minority report soon, if you have a dream where you kill someone you'll be in the dock lol.

i say go back to magna carter, more than clear enough what is acceptable in society and what aint. i would rather have no rules at all than the shit they have these days, going to jail for a twitter post


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

: 11011172, member: 78638"]canny small johnny that bizzle lad[/QUOTE]

I swear down whenever i try and quote it fucks up man ffs.....

I thought that was extra large don whats up with ya lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Why is it only a few have a say on this???? Should be a public debate in every town and city fuckin wankers...well it dont stop us lot does it lolololol fuck em fuck em all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

ghb said:


> where does it all end though? it'll be like minority report soon, if you have a dream where you kill someone you'll be in the dock lol.


Well they're not far off trying that on since they found the 'Warrior Gene'.

No matter how small that genepool actually is they'll try to embelish it like ADHD and fucking dislexia.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey shawny free g of weed for me and u on other place ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Watching 'Police Interceptors' and they've bust a 200 plant grow.

I shit you not this copper says....

"That's a mature cannabis plant (3 week in I'd say), pick all the leaves off, dry em out, bag em up, sell em on, then more leaves grow back."


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

And another copper doesn't know what the limited slip differential on his Subaru STI does.

There's a button for it.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Watching 'Police Interceptors' and they've bust a 200 plant grow.
> 
> I shit you not this copper says....
> 
> "That's a mature cannabis plant (3 week in I'd say), pick all the leaves off, dry em out, bag em up, sell em on, then more leaves grow back."


fuk that's where I been goin wrong


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Watching 'Police Interceptors' and they've bust a 200 plant grow.
> 
> I shit you not this copper says....
> 
> "That's a mature cannabis plant (3 week in I'd say), pick all the leaves off, dry em out, bag em up, sell em on, then more leaves grow back."



Ha lol im in the pub havin a pint n nearly spat out a bit there ha .... were do they get there info man and there so serious about it


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

Lolol coppers are fucking twats ain't they haha haha funny shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Imagine though if that's what they're finding a lot of the time.

I dread to think what the real idiots are trying to grow and how.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Trying to get weight out of leaves, omg.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Im surprised they dont use the wet weight wen they find it ... it depends on the cop tho man sum of them know the suss


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

They cray cray


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

13 years he's been a copper.

Thick cunt.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 13 years he's been a copper.
> 
> Thick cunt.


Ha fukn window licker man ... 1 of them cunts that got in cause there da was in there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Aye probably.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2014)

yeh makes me laugh when they say oh these 30 plnts are worth 10 k for watever, like tehr gunna dry em out/trim and then weigh it up

fuking idyots

them clogs are shit, i was gardening with a pair and when i stamped on spade to dig hole the fuking thing went thru the sole and made a big honking hiole in me fooot.
lesson is dont wer clogs/crocs fr gardening


so only got the big tent left now, with these cold temps shits taking a age to dry so gunna trim up th elast 4 later and then get it all moved to the inlaws and just leave it in or on sumthing to air dry the rest.

god cant wait to move

playing cod advanced warfare tonight

ohhh yes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wats that new cod like man ... tempted to buy it but the past few games hav been to alike so dont know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

was meant to be trimming, had a cheeky e instead. tried trimming. gave it up as a bad job.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 13 years he's been a copper.
> 
> Thick cunt.


theirs a reason he's a shade lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was meant to be trimming, had a cheeky e instead. tried trimming. gave it up as a bad job.


so the giving up the class as is going well then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

hahah a you sound like my lass.

i gave up the booze for a month not whites.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Lmao, sorry man didn't mean to harsh your buzz lol least you tried...hi5s all around


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2014)

so the blue pit smells like coffee
the zlh just smells like cat piss

nice.

and people from toon dont give up anything higher than class b, weed theyl cut down and stop, but al class A. not a chance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Tried and succeeded man, wasn't easy not having a drink but by 3 weeks was ok. 

Smoked on through and had the odd dibble just to keep sane.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

Since it's all coming down in a few days I took a fireball branch lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Since it's all coming down in a few days I took a fireball branch lol View attachment 3283990



yeh my pits the same, crazilly frosty and like its been splashed with water its that frosty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks canny that very similar looking to my cut


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks canny that very similar looking to my cut



wouldnt fucking know would i


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

The trims gonna be savage.someone's gonna have to sog with the fireball, that's a small side branch the main cola it the width of my fist lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

My cut is nowt like the real article ice it's nice n strong but it smells n tastes spicy like garam massalla. An acquired taste.

And I've had various critters over the last God knows how long.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Love getting high as giraffe tits with dave Attenborough on the box.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Love getting high as giraffe tits with dave Attenborough on the box.


Dint even get to see those cheetah sisters kill owt though.

Anti climax, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dint even get to see those cheetah sisters kill owt though.
> 
> Anti climax, lol.


Worth it for the laugh I got out of those snow foxes jumping headfirst into snow.


----------



## j3tst0rm (Oct 30, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/natural-mix-to-kill-mites-and-other-pests.849461/


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hate wen ur expecting post on a friday and doesnt come guess il hav to wait till monday.... fckn irish post
Ohh moring all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Agreed, if mines not here today imma stop checking lol fucking test branch will be ready tomorrow morning n I've still hash to last me till then so I'm not gonna be running out of smoke for hopefully over a year I'd not longer


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hav that outdoor shit and sum class a's so guess il be buzzin ha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

How's the outdoor stuff coming along, have u hung it n let it dry properly? Are you gonna cure it?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's the outdoor stuff coming along, have u hung it n let it dry properly? Are you gonna cure it?


Its been hangin a week man .. gave a bit to me bro to try and he said he was stoned of it ... nah man not curing it was just gonna make hash or butter or sumtin outta it .... just i was waitin on sum smoke to cum today so il hav to smoke sum this wknd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Try n put a few gs in a jar n cure her man, you'll be surprised the difference it makes. Yeah was playing with both ideas but am gonna go the budder Routh since it lasts longer n is a stronger high..not to mention extracts are messy to work with. First time I was making iso I was so stoned I spilt most of it in my kitchen lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait till u lads see the buds off the cheese suprise. They were bang on in their discrimination. It's a load of golf ball size nugs


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

I take it u mean butter and not budder ..... yea i cant be botherd makin hash as i can jyst get it of the dn


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Well hash u make will always be better then most the shite you can find about the place. Budder is hip kid lingo for cannabis infused butter lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Man budder is a type of concentrate i hav sum ordered .... http://www.hightimes.com/read/art-science-cleaning-concentrates-part-two-organic-budder


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol ur right...what a shite name, shits not even as strong as shatter. Waaaaaay better name for cannabis butter..buds+butter=budder. that's what I'm gonna call my budder anyways when I make it


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

It wud make more sense alri for butter ... i cant wait to try it tho orderd 2 g of it


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

did you just say you won't run out of weed for a year relax? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Well last run I had only a 5 plant crop (very poor yield) n it did me over 6 months. This run I've near doubled my yield with the 7 n I've 5 cheese suprise cloned veging to go in the main tent Sunday when I chop the others. So if I sell em @ 20e a gram n stop when I make 2000 I'll have a load left over for myself... Oh n I don't share lol still toying with the notion of sneaking in another run if the cheese suprise taste as well as they look


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

cunt!......

that was aimed at laxx for talking shit, not you yorkie.

weed for a year, i've heard some shit on here before but that takes the bsicuit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Worth it for the laugh I got out of those snow foxes jumping headfirst into snow.


What about that bird that spends 7 years of it's life learning how to make a nest out of sticks to lure in a mate and then halfway in some other cunt bird comes along and stomps it all out so he has to start again.

Poor sod, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Why is that so hard to believe lol I only sell my smoke to cover costs n last run it lasted me ages.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Fuck I'd need about 30oz to last me a year and that doesn't account for mashup sessions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

I ran out on something like my 5th to 6th week of veg n I'd em in jars on April 13th ish so yeah I'd bet you an ounce it lasts me ghb but ur packaging is well non existent loool


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

my weed has an aroma, get over it, no amount of mbb would help!.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> my weed has an aroma, get over it, no amount of mbb would help!.


Aye they didn't help me with some Exo/Psycho on that train the other day.

There was defo some nipping as I got off to a platform full of coppers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Guess what I got...Christy_Nugs famous ganja..


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

what flavour? looks decent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Ain't smoked it yet but is her cherry pie..shits grown in a greenhouse but fuck me these buds are dense to fuck..I'll be doing a smoke report n shit later on the other place...i got it for free n all lol 7.1 Awww yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Not gonna get anything here man best bets the dark net


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

And may well get IP banned for asking, lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Guess what I got ...Christy_Nugs famous ganja..View attachment 3284358


About fckin time ha ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

She used 3 layers of mbb n it arrived in a box so no buds were squashed! Superb packaging even had a return address n all. I'll be doing a detailed one alright, its the least I can do for the 7gs of free smoke. The best part is she doesn't take on any new customers. You have to win one of her raffles then she'll sell to you after lol this will be my first time smoking green grown in the california sunshine.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2014)

fuck fuck fuck, got a county court bailiff smiffing around, hope i aint gonna have to chop these ffs


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

can't grumble with that at all laxx.

what is the bill for sae? i'm sure you'll be ok, just don't let the cunt in, it's your mrs you need to watch out for really, they go to shit in situations like these


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

How the fuck u manage that? One thing I always remember about living in Manchester (Salford) was all the fucking bailiffs about..big black cunts towering over u trying to get into gaffs by any fucking means necessary


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> can't grumble with that at all laxx.
> 
> what is the bill for sae? i'm sure you'll be ok, just don't let the cunt in, it's your mrs you need to watch out for really, they go to shit in situations like these


no idea atm mate til i talk to him, think it might be an old water bill if anything


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Was looking up what the bailiffs can do n aparently they have alot of fucking power...great idea England.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Bailiffs only come for government debts and fines rimmer mate.

Not utility bills or civil debts.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

i thought that too but i also know that those cunts will do anything to get paid. last thing you want is some smug cunt with his foot in your door having a good sniff.

burn them all alive, cunts!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bailiffs only come for government debts and fines rimmer mate.
> 
> Not utility bills or civil debts.


no county court n high court bailiffs specifically deal with civil debts, magistrate courts enforcement officers collect government fines etc


County court bailiffs are employed by the County Court, and enforce County Court Judgments (CCJ). County court bailiffs are usually used for debts such as bank loans, credit cards, store cards and other unsecured debts. This type of bailiff must be legally authorised to collect the debt on behalf of the creditor and must carry a 'warrant' or 'warrant of execution'
Certificated bailiffs are private companies used by the Magistrates Court to collect fines, and by local councils (once they have obtained a liability order from the Magistrates Court) to collect unpaid council tax, fines, compensation and unpaid maintenance. Certified bailiffs must carry a 'distress warrant' or 'liability order'.
Private Bailiffs are used by private firms or self employed companies.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

U try that cristy bud stuff yet relax


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

No not I'll I finish my workout (wank) but I did stop half ways n clean my bong...went all out. Oh n my whole house stinks of ganja now. It's like a sweet ish berry with a citrus tone to it..can't wait to grind a bud n get a Propper whiff of her.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No not I'll I finish my workout (wank) but I did stop half ways n clean my bong...went all out. Oh n my whole house stinks of ganja now. It's like a sweet ish berry with a citrus tone to it..can't wait to grind a bud n get a Propper whiff of her.


Ha fck the wank man smoke that shit up ... im jealous to fck ha ....


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

you jobless layabouts get my goat, sitting in the house all day smoking free import bud. does it get better?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

I know man I'm really looking forward to it. Gonna go all out on it bongs,vape pipes n 2 skinner blunts.couldn't of arrived at a better time with me harvesting my stuff.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey man im not jobless ... wish i was but i hav to work unfortunatly.. but yea those fckrs sitin around all day smokin free import bud really grinds my gears


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> you jobless layabouts get my goat, sitting in the house all day smoking free import bud. does it get better?


tbh yes, the Gfs on a split so ill have the house to myself n I've a crop that's soon to be hung...awesome life lads. All you kids reading these forums.. YES, crime does pay n you look badass doing it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey man I worked my arse off ill find a job when the dole office put me old balls in a vice but even then I'll go on part time. Not going back to 70hr shifts..fuck the money.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well i cant complain my jobs handy ta fck man


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

N that's the way it should be Irish. Fucking wank finishing work then going home n doing more fucking work n stressing about shite that isn't even your responsibility..fuck that for a laugh. "work to live don't live to work "


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> All you kids reading these forums.. YES, crime does pay n you look badass doing it


touche


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm a badass with a heart of gold dude lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

anybody stoned....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no county court n high court bailiffs specifically deal with civil debts, magistrate courts enforcement officers collect government fines etc
> 
> 
> County court bailiffs are employed by the County Court, and enforce County Court Judgments (CCJ). County court bailiffs are usually used for debts such as bank loans, credit cards, store cards and other unsecured debts. This type of bailiff must be legally authorised to collect the debt on behalf of the creditor and must carry a 'warrant' or 'warrant of execution.


And you'll also find that these cunts have no power of entry basically meaning they get told to fuck off, or you stick a notice at the end of your garden path or on the gate "removing the implied right of access" making them tresspassers and therefore in your pocket.

I owe Barclays over £4000 from a platinum credit card.
They're not getting paid, ever.

It's been through about 6 different debt collection agency's within the last 4 year's or so.

Fuck em, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anybody stoned....?


That's quite cool.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's quite cool.


yeah its the floating I like, they try and explain it as lens law but mmmm, very strange shit happens when you move neo magnets over copper and aluminium, u need moving electrons for the effect which is why the inductin heater does a good job, only prob is it breaks the laws of conservation of energy and implies the universe is leaky imo


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

i like da floaty floaty.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

you don't need it with all those stinky winky trees u got going n since it was a gift ir would be rude of me to part with any of it.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

and against site rules of course. so i didn't want any, just wanted to see if i could get you banned.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

You sly fox you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice body swerve of the situation there.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you'll also find that these cunts have no power of entry basically meaning they get told to fuck off, or you stick a notice at the end of your garden path or on the gate "removing the implied right of access" making them tresspassers and therefore in your pocket.
> 
> I owe Barclays over £4000 from a platinum credit card.
> They're not getting paid, ever.
> ...


oh yeah im aware of all of that but until i speak to the bloke i wont know the details


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Afternoon lads, hows that cherry pie relax? Looks decent mate, 
can anyone recommend a gd pgp program that I can use on my tablet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh yeah im aware of all of that but until i speak to the bloke i wont know the details


So you don't plan on the traditional plead ignorance and deny you're who he's looking for then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2014)

Having one of those days today still ain't got to graft. Waited in til half 12 expecting a fat sack of Dutch fellas and got a bank statement ffs. Blatantly gonna get to graft just in time to leave for the pub.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, hows that cherry pie relax? Looks decent mate,
> can anyone recommend a gd pgp program that I can use on my tablet?


haven't smoked it yet mate. I use APG but the most common is gpg


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats what I like about living in scotland, the baliffs cant enter my property at all unless they get a court order and at that its hard as fuck for any debt under 10k to one company, I must owe about 40k between loads of old debt for rent, phones, council tax, credit cards, overdrafts, etc I get letters all the time and have done fpr years they all threaten legal action but ive never had to pay a penny and none of them ever actually follow thru with the threats of legal action,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Having one of those days today still ain't got to graft. Waited in til half 12 expecting a fat sack of Dutch fellas and got a bank statement ffs. Blatantly gonna get to graft just in time to leave for the pub.



...............


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you don't plan on the traditional plead ignorance and deny you're who he's looking for then?


depends on what it is he says lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

I've got APG and GnuPG.

Make your key on a PC or laptop and then import it onto the tablet because sometimes android fucks up the key creation.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> depends on what it is he says lol


I'd like to listen in on that convo.

Getting info out of a bailiff without first giving a name, interesting concept.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the social engineering.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

N use the biggest bit encryption they got.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...............


Wouldn't be the first time besides if gaffer wants his smoke next week then he'll have to understand time off to trim


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ive downloaded apg, anyone wanna talk me thru setting it up as I dont have a fucking clue lol, ive done what I thot I was meant to but I dont know how to encrypt and decrypt msgs and also dont know what is my public key and shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Wouldn't be the first time besides if gaffer wants his smoke next week then he'll have to understand time off to trim


Telling you, forever job that.

Fucking liberty's left, right and centre. Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't get that far myself gazza.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

so long as the boss is a pothead and you grow good weed you got him by the short n curlies lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2014)

#timeofftotrim


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't get that far myself gazza.


Its fucking confusing man, I think I got it set up right but not got a clue till someone gives me they're key so I can try out a msg,


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

you aren't selling people, why so parra?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> you aren't selling people, why so parra?


For on the DN mate, most vendors prefer to use pgp, gonna start entering some of these raffles everycunt is winning on there lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary sent ya an email man


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive downloaded apg, anyone wanna talk me thru setting it up as I dont have a fucking clue lol, ive done what I thot I was meant to but I dont know how to encrypt and decrypt msgs and also dont know what is my public key and shit


lol I've just hit a bing of that cherry mate Li ol she's nice really fucking nice. Not as pungent as the exo but she's tasty like a sweet berry with a citrus under tone n when ground up she gets a deeper more perfume smelling berry but I'm fucking stoned off me tits real uplift body high n now shes moving to me head where she's more than welcome to real nice body high. Would be great for after a hard days work sitting down back aching bong of this n pillow time. Git myself some ska on laying on the sofa about to hit another. N those buds are really dense so this should last me till my shits ready to go into jars


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

What I was trying to say is sorry man I'm too high to help u lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Gary sent ya an email man


Cheers m8, just going to get the kidz from school now, will check when im home and see if I can figure this out


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> For on the DN mate, most vendors prefer to use pgp, gonna start entering some of these raffles everycunt is winning on there lol


can't argue with free import bud lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers m8, just going to get the kidz from school now, will check when im home and see if I can figure this out


If i can do it man any1 can


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup I'm struggling to write the report lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

must be good then, creativity killing indica zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Well if it isn't captain bring down


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

my band, they are shit!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yup I'm struggling to write the report lol


Well pass sum this way and il do it for ya ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well im still confused, dont know what the fuck u sent me or how to open it irish ive tried but no joy lol, wanna email me and tell me how to open it haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well im still confused, dont know what the fuck u sent me or how to open it irish ive tried but no joy lol, wanna email me and tell me how to open it haha


Copy wat i sent ya then wen ya go into the apg app click on top left corner then click on import keys and then u paste wat uve copied there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Copy wat i sent ya then wen ya go into the apg app click on top left corner then click on import keys and then u paste wat uve copied there


Ive done that mate, got it sorted, ive emailed ya back to see if I got it sussed, let me know if I done it right lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yea man i cud read that message fine


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man i cud read that message fine


Cheers for the help irish, thats me got it sussed,


Right ppl get ur keys emailed to me


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

No worries man glad to help wen i can


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Time to get on the other place and start entering some raffles lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ha yea man its good for the aul raffles and free shit ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

yeah just get ya post count up gboy and free drugs mate, lots of the scammers send out some real good shit to get the interest n trust, take the free shit n stay well away lol

lax just has the luck of the irish or hes noshing off christynugs lolol shitloads of people enter them raffles.

thread is dead tho mate most the time tbh.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Evening rambo yea man there is sum amount of scamers but as u said stay well clear and always use escrow man


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

I reckon his sendin picures of himself in gimpsuit and slippers and thats how his gettin free shit .... aint no fckin luck of the irish ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening rambo yea man there is sum amount of scamers but as u said stay well clear and always use escrow man


im talkin more bout the new vendors who are scammers irish, like that ketosuarus yes please ill have a free 0.3 of some of the best sniff ive seen in the UK ask bizz he had it too but like fuck am i gonna order ya fe only listings lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> im talkin more bout the new vendors who are scammers irish, like that ketosuarus yes please ill have a free 0.3 of some of the best sniff ive seen in the UK ask bizz he had it too but like fuck am i gonna order ya fe only listings lmao


Yea i know man .. but fck it looks like he scammed a good few ppl man... i was on his page man and there was listings of 50g fe like holy fck are u outta ur mind or wat


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

more fool them irish,

these scammers will never hit the heights of tony76 lmao

https://www.google.co.uk/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=dr1TVMbzGu7H8geDu4LQBw&gws_rd=ssl#q=tony76

biggest exitscam ever, he made a shitload 100s of thousands.

or the sheep scam fuck that cracks me up, sr1 gets raided they open a site called sheep every flocks to it lol runs like a dream for 6 month them bam owners just shut up shop with millions of £££ worth of coin.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Aww man had a shag n all I'm having a fucking great day


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man had a shag n all I'm having a fucking great day


I doubt the sheep feels the same lax ha


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

its a pure scamfest nowdays , poor ol ross started something gooooooood n will get 50yrs inside most prob, and now its just scam central.

yeah there was scams on sr1 but it was nothing like it is today, fuck i miss sr1 agora,evo,sr2 are just piss poor imitations, only other good site was bmr and at least backopy shut that down the right way.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I doubt the sheep feels the same lax ha


 Haha u know it!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man had a shag n all I'm having a fucking great day


what was his name then? sitting comfortably? enjoy your caterpillar buds


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Is somebody getting jelly jel jels


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

...toby


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

i'm off to go and get a third for 80 quid so yes i'm jealous


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

2 psychosis, 2 zlh, day 27


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> 2 psychosis, 2 zlh, day 27
> View attachment 3284569 View attachment 3284570 View attachment 3284571 View attachment 3284572


I've clones well rooted for next run, I done 9 zlh and 9 psycho. Only need 9 clones tho, anyway I was goina do 6zlh and 3psycho, more zlh for the yeild.........problem is I don't know which 9 are zlh and which 9 are psycho lol. Can't really tell yet, I have an idea but need to be 100%. Goina have to leave them in the cloner for a bit longer until I can tell.....bastard!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

@zeddd. 

Which is usually easier and faster to root for you? Zlh or psychosis????????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well the kids are back from trick or treating, they got 3 bags of stuff each, needless to say thats my munchies sorted for the night lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well the kids are back from trick or treating, they got 3 bags of stuff each, needless to say thats my munchies sorted for the night lol


You should have changed there costumes and sent them out for round 2 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> You should have changed there costumes and sent them out for round 2 lol


Haha I'll remember that for nxt year,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2014)

i fucked that pgp lark off quick seemed like loads of hassle. though i think i was two steps off getting it. 

hit graft hoyed a few hundred on the takings and hit the bonus for the month. extra 20% on top! consequently i'm right the fuck on it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Fell asleep haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fell asleep haha


Ha lucky fuk


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got in from work/pub feel fuked man had to get a .5 of flake to wake me up haha so he says......just had a gander at the veggers and Yeh they loving the 600 loads of new growth thicker stems......10x quicker growth than that cfl I had I mean a cfl about keeps em alive with minimal new growth and weak skinny stems feels sooooo good to have 2 tents running a 600 in each.....there's only one man to thank for all that and thats U ghb you fuckin diamond sorted me out with everything near enough even a free half oz of 4 diff types of blue pit....I mean who does that nowerdays??? Ghb that's who lol u babyfaced funny accent fucker (don't wanna give it away lolol) youl have to send me an Addy man tbru mail....I'll sort u some exo out man or in a couple of weeks I'll dish you some hash out?? And don't say no!!!! Like u did last time.....I owe u man big time.....so gimme an Addy so I can sort you back out geeeeeeeeza its only fair


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww see lads he's not a cunt


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> @zeddd.
> 
> Which is usually easier and faster to root for you? Zlh or psychosis????????


they both take a while mate but psycho by a day or two


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

You wanna lend me a tenner baby face?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie I was preparing me and the Mrs for some kind of showdown for some reason para got the better of me lol especially where I had to meet him lolol thought in was gonna get carried off or something lmao......but ghb couldn't of been a nicer bloke proper top man.....proper skin!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> they both take a while mate but psycho by a day or two


Fuck! See one lot rooted better and quicker than the other, and I was thinkin the ones that rooted quicker wer the zlh.......thanks m8 but that doesn't help lol!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You wanna lend me a tenner baby face?


Relax man wat ever u and that sheep have goin on keep ur small talk outta here


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

what accent ghb?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

I took a load of cuts the other day used wilkos rooting powder hope it works


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Pm shawny...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Relax man wat ever u and that sheep have goin on keep ur small talk outta here


Dont worry boy, I've all my small talk 2 inches in the sheep


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

So it's decided lol ghb has to talk in his next video


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck! See one lot rooted better and quicker than the other, and I was thinkin the ones that rooted quicker wer the zlh.......thanks m8 but that doesn't help lol!


imo stoned and pissed imo tho...cos the zlh got more sativa than the psycho no surpride to mw that they take a tad longer


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> imo stoned and pissed imo tho...cos the zlh got more sativa than the psycho no surpride to mw that they take a tad longer


You could be right, I'll just grow them all a bit in the big prop until I know, should be able to tell soon by the leaves.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

at mg im getting 2.5 x the yield off the zlh with same potency jus diff more buzzy


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> at mg im getting 2.5 x the yield off the zlh with same potency jus diff more buzzy


Definitly a good yeilder IMO. Was planning spending a bit more time on this next grow but looks like I could be headin away for work for 2 weeks at a time ffs......so that's that out the window, grow will probly end up big and messy but fuck it, it'll yeild


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeh I'm a bit pisshd too lol....so is the zlh really lemony then and a sativa buzz happy and merry sounds good to me


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

she can take nutes once budded fuk me ive been running at 7ml/l and shes still hungry so been topping up with potassium bicarb


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> she can take nutes once budded fuk me ive been running at 7ml/l and shes still hungry so been topping up with potassium bicarb


I run it in the same system as the psychosis, both fed from the same res which I always over feed. I just feed it the same as the clone onlies I've had in the past and it works


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

next lot im gonna push nute wise now I know she loves a bit of rough


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol fuck off with your chemicals lolol too much for me .....think I might of gone a little heavy when making my soil.....so back to coco for me canna a+b proper old school


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Whos all on the boozetonight then lads? Kids are finally in bed so my time to get pished and stoned starts now!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2014)

im almost done mate but could get 2 nd wind


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got in from the pub and smokin the last of my psy ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Just got in from the pub and smokin the last of my psy ...


Lucky fucker, im smoking some shite I just got an 8th of and its fucking nasty, tastes like im smoking tree bark


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lucky fucker, im smoking some shite I just got an 8th of and its fucking nasty, tastes like im smoking tree bark


Ha man sounds like it tastes like me outdoor lol ... gonna make butter outta the whole lot of it


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Ur startin late tonight gaz lol. Havin a few beers and smokes mesel


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeh I'm fucked man back from the pub so now I'm on the lucozade and tea lolol.oh and of course weed and a little sniffle wiffle diffle on yer hiffle


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh I'm fucked man back from the pub so now I'm on the lucozade and tea lolol.oh and of course weed and a little sniffle wiffle diffle on yer hiffle


Lucozade, tea and sniff?? Ur a fuckin weird one shawney


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur startin late tonight gaz lol. Havin a few beers and smokes mesel


Yeah mate was out at family to let the kids get more sweets and shit, had to wait till I drove home b4 I cud start drinking,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh and mg the total seed count was 21 outta that mate lol


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

fucking el bizz u bumming G aswel, the missus aint gonna be happy with your shit stained cock n face the amount of brownnosing you do lmao

fuck it all i say ill be lucky to see another 5-10yr so FUCK IT!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Oh and mg the total seed count was 21 outta that mate lol


You'll have a few phenos to hunt through then lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el bizz u bumming G aswel, the missus aint gonna be happy with your shit stained cock n face the amount of brownnosing you do lmao
> 
> fuck it all i say ill be lucky to see another 5-10yr so FUCK IT!


5-10 years ain't long m8....should be aiming a bit higher than that ffs


----------



## rambo22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> 5-10 years ain't long m8....should be aiming a bit higher than that ffs


ill be lucky if i make the 5 mate, ive well had enough mg.

how the fuck do you change what u are when that side of you has been living longer than you have not, i been off me nut since age 12 im 32 now lmao 

night mate.


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> fucking el bizz u bumming G aswel, the missus aint gonna be happy with your shit stained cock n face the amount of brownnosing you do lmao
> 
> fuck it all i say ill be lucky to see another 5-10yr so FUCK IT!



Ark at you look lolol your tongue is practically in Holland right now lmao like that cunt out of rockband names totally gone out of me head slash or something lololol.....Yeh g sorted me out tho and asked for nothing or take anything for it ....Yeh it was used tackle and earned its money back ten fold but he still gave it all to me.....carry on rambo and I'll be up your arse too ya southern fucker lol leave ya with legs like Bambi on ice


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

Rambo you'll be alreet geezer must be mans time of.the month cuz in was feeling shitty the other day like whats the point yano! But being here doing what yer doing is what u here for chin up geez nuff man luv......and trust my bris nearly 40 and he has abused his body ta fuck lol and the cunts still at it bless him......never think fuck it man think fuck em instead lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Evening Rambo ya morbid old cunt, my wife has been tellin me since I got with her 10 yrs ago she was gonna die b4 she was 30, well shes 30 nxt month and im still stuck with the bitch, 
im sure u still got another 30 years at least in you of sniffing and popping your way through the worlds drug repotoire


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> You'll have a few phenos to hunt through then lol


Yeah man will be interesting to see what I get from the psycho x zlh, should hopefully be some stinky tasty weed, if I get a gd pheno I'll sort u a snip


----------



## shawnybizzle (Oct 31, 2014)

I know morbid fucker lolol just remember 16 o's inna pound nigga


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Aaaand I'm awake again lol good smoke lads​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah man will be interesting to see what I get from the psycho x zlh, should hopefully be some stinky tasty weed, if I get a gd pheno I'll sort u a snip



the zlh hermied, and pollenated the psy, so the seedsnwill have hermie trait


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 31, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the zlh hermied, and pollenated the psy, so the seedsnwill have hermie trait


I know that but with 21 seeds im sure I'll find a decent one that dont hermie, how u think feminieed seeds originated?


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Just got in from work/pub feel fuked man had to get a .5 of flake to wake me up haha so he says......just had a gander at the veggers and Yeh they loving the 600 loads of new growth thicker stems......10x quicker growth than that cfl I had I mean a cfl about keeps em alive with minimal new growth and weak skinny stems feels sooooo good to have 2 tents running a 600 in each.....there's only one man to thank for all that and thats U ghb you fuckin diamond sorted me out with everything near enough even a free half oz of 4 diff types of blue pit....I mean who does that nowerdays??? Ghb that's who lol u babyfaced funny accent fucker (don't wanna give it away lolol) youl have to send me an Addy man tbru mail....I'll sort u some exo out man or in a couple of weeks I'll dish you some hash out?? And don't say no!!!! Like u did last time.....I owe u man big time.....so gimme an Addy so I can sort you back out geeeeeeeeza its only fair




aawww giz a hug


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Moring .... hav to scrape thru the tin this mornin to wake and bake ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Super high already. Buds are grinding up really well


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Cheers for that lax ur makin me feel so much better  ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Great


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

too early for me, if i smoke a joint in the am i'm not getting shit done at all. RELAXing day planned?

i smoked one joint all day yesterday, woke up with my mate shaking me (quite violently) on his couch at half one, it's getting too often now, i'll go home then be up til 3 or 4 then back up for work at 7. feel like a fucking zombie half the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Man I wake up have a bong then coffee, sober up get shit done then smoking again by 2. I find the morning 3 mugs of coffee give the stoned a productive edge..but my missus begs to differ


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Mind u think I'm gonna have one of em smoke till I sleep days. Not gonna bother doing shit today.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mind u think I'm gonna have one of em smoke till I sleep days. Not gonna bother doing shit today.


Il be havin me of them days nxt week wen me fairys arrive


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Next week's pretty far away dude


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

how many shits you had so far then?, my first joint has me on the bog and my first coffee does too, you must have filled the local sewer system by now.

speaking of shits, i feel something stirring down there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

After the first cup it's game on n the bong helps me not to rush the poo. I sit, reflecting on the day ahead.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

To answer your question I've had 2 poos... 2 glorious poos.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Next week's pretty far away dude


Tell me about it fckn irish post


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Gonna watch "let's be cops"


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the zlh hermied, and pollenated the psy, so the seedsnwill have hermie trait


The zlh was stressed that made it hermie, dunno if that counts as a hermie trait? Have u ever tried growin seeds from a pollinated plant? My first grow ever was 5 or 6 seeds I was givin which wer collected from bags of weed thru time, all of them turned out female with no problems.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna watch "let's be cops"


Aint seen it but it looks decent


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

Havin my first j, a cup of tea........I feel a shit brewing then its time to clean my tent up, wash 150litres of clay pebbles, set up everything in the tent again ready for the clones to go in. Got 3 new 8" clip on fans to hook up in there so I can get rid of the big standing oscillating fan.......tbh can't be assed doin any of it lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

It's shite


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

What did u use to clean your tent after ur shit went hermi?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What did u use to clean your tent after ur shit went hermi?


Nothing yet! Goina do it today, probly use bleach and water. I've had one of them "no pest strips" ic3 has in there for the last week so that should have killed any thrips that are hiding. I'll hover it out then wash the fuck outta the in side with light bleach and water, should do the trick


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

I was thinking of trying dettol...bleach does sound more thorough


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 1, 2014)

morning all


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

afternoon lazy bones 

do you grow in 100% hydroton MG? i know it's wilmas but i thought you were in coco


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

It's before 12 . morning Rimmer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the zlh hermied, and pollenated the psy, so the seedsnwill have hermie trait


A plant that hermies and pollinates any other plant than its self (including a clone of its self) will make feminised seed, not hermie seed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A plant that hermies and pollinates any other plant than its self (including a clone of its self) will make feminised seed, not hermie seed.


looking good for my blue pit x blue kush seeds then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning boys.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

ghb said:


> afternoon lazy bones
> 
> do you grow in 100% hydroton MG? i know it's wilmas but i thought you were in coco


Yep ghb, all clay pebbles


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A plant that hermies and pollinates any other plant than its self (including a clone of its self) will make feminised seed, not hermie seed.


So that means all the seeds in the psychosis should be fem? I've thousands lol, £5 a pop anyone??


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

i did know that is was still am like, my body clock is fucked but not that bad. i was just trying to make myself feel better about being in work when i would really rather be in bed still.

afternoon yorkie


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

HG you ever done coco with the wilmas? 
clay pebbles dry out rapido when you have big plants in them, coco would be more forgiving if you have power cuts or a hose comes loose etc as it holds water for a few days. don't need to wash the shit after each run either.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> So that means all the seeds in the psychosis should be fem?


Aye.

If the ZLH hermies and drops pollen on itself then those seeds should be hermie.

If it drops pollen on any of the the other plants (Psychosis) those beans should be feminised.

Or you could drop the ZLH hermie pollen onto another flowering ZLH and get ZLH S1's (selfed).


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

ghb said:


> HG you ever done coco with the wilmas?
> clay pebbles dry out rapido when you have big plants in them, coco would be more forgiving if you have power cuts or a hose comes loose etc as it holds water for a few days. don't need to wash the shit after each run either.


Never used coco m8, just think it'd be messy lol. I've bought new pebbles this time so just need to wash the dusty shite off them. You can let the plants sit in hydro for longer than you think with no water, with a big bunch of roots youd be surprised how much water they must hold, I've had big plants sit in a dwc bucket with no water for over a day, leaves flopped a bit but it was grand. Power cuts and shit don't really worry me, don't happen very often and when they do its not for long


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye.
> 
> If the ZLH hermies and drops pollen on itself then those seeds should be hermie.
> 
> ...


Well all the zlh bud and seeds are mixed in with each other so there a gamble lol, be interesting to see if gaz grows any how they turn out


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

no power cuts?, i thought you lads were on 3 day weeks out there! lol

i used to use the clay pebbles and there is nothing messier imo, do you use the rough ones or the smooth balls?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 1, 2014)

joint time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning all,

Anyone having a flutter this arvo?

DateBet TypeDetailsResultStakeReturns
01/11/2014Accumulator (5) To WinCeltic @ 1.33 
Win-Draw-Win
Celtic v Inverness CTPending£10.00
Peterborough @ 1.57 
Win-Draw-Win
Peterborough v ScunthorpePending
Southampton @ 2.00 
Win-Draw-Win
Hull v SouthamptonPending
Chelsea @ 1.18 
Win-Draw-Win
Chelsea v QPRPending
Arsenal @ 1.25 
Win-Draw-Win
Arsenal v BurnleyPending
you'll note the lack of the nufc being on there......right fucking optimist me like.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

ghb said:


> no power cuts?, i thought you lads were on 3 day weeks out there! lol
> 
> i used to use the clay pebbles and there is nothing messier imo, do you use the rough ones or the smooth balls?


No power cuts we're I am ghb, been in this GAF a couple of years and never had one yet.
Usually used the smoother looking clay pebbles but just had a look at these new ones, they look rougher, there from vitalink. Why is there any difference or what do u think


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

more surface area means they will hold more water and therefore more nutes for the roots. i used to use them on top of the coco and also to line the bottom of the pots. i don't need them any more because i don't water the girls daily any more and i used to believe it aided drainage ( i also used to mix perlite in the coco) now i want the coco to stay as wet as possible for as long as possible cause i'm lazy!.
i hated the round ones the most, drop a couple they roll off to be forgotten about until you stand on them and crunch! big fucking mess.

stop gambling on footy don, put the lottery on instead lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Happy Halloween


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2014)

the cherry pie that good then? or is it irish haloween today?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Nah man I was being a funny guy


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

Afternoon all, 
mg im gonna try a few of the zlh X psycho seeds on my nxt grow, will be starting them in about 5 weeks, if I get summit good tho im naming the shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a shit name btw


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

We'll I've the tent all cleaned, system back in, fans and all hooked up. Just need to clean the pebbles an pot the clones up. That can wait till tomoro lol. Still not sure which clones are which ffs


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2014)

sorry yeh, the hermie was from light leak and not genetic so okey yeh should be oroite

i have liversx dog here, sounds more ineteresting IMO



@Garybhoy11

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Shit/Mr_Nice_Seedbank/

names taken homi


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

Just emailed ye ic3


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Just emailed ye ic3


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^the first two pics are the same clones and the last two pics are the same clones. Which is which, zlh or psychosis, I've an idea I think but gimme ur guesses


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> ^^^^^^^the first two pics are the same clones and the last two pics are the same clones. Which is which, zlh or psychosis, I've an idea I think but gimme ur guesses



imo psy is the top 2, only by the curling leaves, get em potted u ul soon know by long narrow leaves ur the psy king so i surpsied at you


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> imo psy is the top 2, only by the curling leaves, get em potted u ul soon know by long narrow leaves ur the psy king so i surpsied at you


I have an idea, I'll let u know when I hear some more opinions...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a series to get into?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

The middle finger on the Exo fan leaves is a lot longer than the rest, the middle finger on the Psycho is in proportion to the rest.

It's a lot more obvious the older the plants are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a series to get into?


The Knick.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bottom 2 pics are the psychosis mate and the top 2 are zlh,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a series to get into?


Peaky blinders


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 1, 2014)

Easy lads oohh I feel a bit rough this morning/afternoon lol at work tonight as well.....think a KFC is in order them pulled chicken wraps look the bollocks man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a series to get into?


Salem,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Those are some shit suggestions. Couldn't find yorkies.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Bottom 2 pics are the psychosis mate and the top 2 are zlh,


See that's what I'd say.....more viney looking IMO. The thing that's puttin me off is they rooted easier/faster than the others. Usually the psychosis was harder to root for me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> See that's what I'd say.....more viney looking IMO. The thing that's puttin me off is they rooted easier/faster than the others. Usually the psychosis was harder to root for me.



see ther is a lesson to be lerned here

LABEL YOUR SHIT!

thanx


getting cod and gta v for me ps4 this week
@Garybhoy11 we can do game share yo! u dont need to even have the game. u need to be ps+ tho...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> see ther is a lesson to be lerned here
> 
> LABEL YOUR SHIT!
> 
> ...


Yeah I know lol. I knew which side was which but then my m8 was up and got rid of my two mothers for me and moved them, thinks he might have mixed them up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> see ther is a lesson to be lerned here
> 
> LABEL YOUR SHIT!
> 
> ...


Yeah im on ps+ mate, still waiting on u adding me tho cunt,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ahh lads will have to make up an riu team on the ps ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Irish, that peaky blinders looks good man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh lads will have to make up an riu team on the ps ha


n the rest of us can hang out in the men's section


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

I don know if the rest of the lads are interested in lookin thru ur gimpsuit catologe with u lax


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irish, that peaky blinders looks good man


Ahh told ya man its fckn class


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

U obviously don't know rambo


irish4:20 said:


> I don know if the rest of the lads are interested in lookin thru ur gimpsuit catologe with u lax


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

To make my day even better the missus got me a hotwheels kinder egg


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> To make my day even better the missus got me a hotwheels kinder egg


Think that's confirmed it lads.....,..he's definitly gay!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

It was the hotwheels one dude not that Barbie one...jeezus


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> To make my day even better the missus got me a hotwheels kinder egg


I suppose she had to get u sumtin to play with while the milk man drops around ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Y u think you've a ps?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Y u think you've a ps?


Same reason she has a dildo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

The Knick.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Knick

Raw early surgery on cocaine fuelled sex. 

I download it from pirate bay, it's on season 2 now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Knick.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Knick
> 
> ...


I taut it only started seen the ads on sky.. guess il check it out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Plenty of opium sleeps in it too.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I know why the spaces nxt to this car were empty,


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I think I know why the spaces nxt to this car were empty,
> View attachment 3285210


Fuckin brilliant if the owners an African lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuckin brilliant if the owners an African lol


dont know the blokes race but hes a doctor in the midlands, pic has been going round the net all week


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> dont know the blokes race but hes a doctor in the midlands, pic has been going round the net all week


If hes a doctor there is a 95% chance hes asian or african.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Ah I was looking for a movie loo Irish that series is shite lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah I was looking for a movie loo Irish that series is shite lol


Im sorry its no hot wheels kinder egg man ... ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Exo/Psycho (mostly Psycho) under 1200w.

Not sure how long 12/12, maybe 3 weeks on monday.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah I was looking for a movie loo Irish that series is shite lol


Check out a new film called, Gone Girl, I watched it with the wife and its actually quite good,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone recommend a series to get into?





[email protected] said:


> Ah I was looking for a movie loo Irish that series is shite lol


Hmm u sure u was lookin for a movie ..... i seen an ad for a film called nightcrawler looked decent


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

I watched all of agents of shield n I'm watching Constantine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm hitting bongs with Barrington levy on the youtube so grand for the moment but I'll look into that one yorkie n I'll watch a few episodes of what u recommend Gary. Irish that first episode was diabolical


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hmm u sure u was lookin for a movie ..... i seen an ad for a film called nightcrawler looked decent


sorry for being so confusing I meant for the series yorkie recommended I'd looked up a movie by its name instead of series. the series you recommended was still shite


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

All back to normal. I'm spamming the English thread again lol now to like everyone's comments


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm hitting bongs with Barrington levy on the youtube so grand for the moment but I'll look into that one yorkie n I'll watch a few episodes of what u recommend Gary. Irish that first episode was diabolical


Ahh man i tink its class pisses all over love hate anyday ...... u watch bo jack horse man yet man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a great idea Irish


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Finally. A character I can relate to


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 1, 2014)

If u like supernatural stuff u should defo give salem a watch, its pretty good once u get into it, I watched it last month and looking forward to series 2 nxt year, 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem_(TV_series)


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Finally. A character I can relate to


Ha thats wat i taut


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2014)

Got started watching archer but I'll like it if it's Sci fi


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2014)

im cunted


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 1, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im cunted


Did u look at the clones pics? What's what do u think?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u look at the clones pics? What's what do u think?


I seriously cant see shit thru these eyes man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2014)

yn unrhyw un ohonoch bastards motherless Fuk eich chwiorydd, wheres wisdom farmer?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 1, 2014)

haha mate of mine just found this on craigslist lmao



CL
london, UK >
personals >
strictly platonic
x prohibited[?]
Posted: 2 hours ago

* Florals delivered at 420 W Lon ? - mw4mw (west london) *

looking for a floral delivery to West London. Looking for at least a q tonight and will be a frequent customer. My favorite florals are blue or the haze types. Prefer immediate delivery but need a florist in general.


do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4741783186

posted: 2 hours ago

updated: 2 hours ago

email to friend

 best of [?]


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2014)

Sat on the back step smoking a blunt and listening to the wind with the cat.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sat on the back step smoking a blunt and listening to the wind with the cat.



wish i could, the liberal cunt i got for a housing has told ,me, stop smoking cannabis in or out f the house (garden) or face eviction

CUNTS.
that was it for me. hate liberal priks.... go on, go driknking ya alcohol or sniffing propper, both which i dont do

cunts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

You should get one of the lads on here to post em a mbb full of shit


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

Not looking forward to trimming tonight


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You should get one of the lads on here to post em a mbb full of shit


This cud be aranged


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

Morning lads hows things


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

morning all


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 2, 2014)

Mornings!

So... I finally got the gsc cut after waiting a month pestering the 3rd party friend. Didn't think it was going to happen for a while but there you go. I've only smoked it and not even seen the plant, but the quality of bud and flavour I just had to give it a go. Its actually through a friend of a friend and I had to take it cut off and rooting it myself. Hopefully it takes, looks o.k, if its still alive looking after another day it should be o.k haha.
Got my cheese cut back too, well I'm 90% sure its the cheese, I had cheese/livers/psycho and had to cut it down to 1 trying to keep others. I gave some cuts out and sure its the cheese with Las's slh back for someone to flower the slh out with no snips and didn't do a re-veg. I had a seperate cut that i gave back to the lad (who held it for 3 years)to find he lost it too! Las did give me some, hahazy train ( slh x k-train ), I've a friend running it atm I'll keep an eye out for the lem lol
I can't do snaps on this device, but I've just put a couple of this DANK SweetStomperKush well worth a peek on my thread, with some more seedlings of the ssk and Fireballs, dog, Jakes Dreams, blue Pitt x cheese ( b.p pheno hunt )


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Mornings!
> 
> So... I finally got the gsc cut after waiting a month pestering the 3rd party friend. Didn't think it was going to happen for a while but there you go. I've only smoked it and not even seen the plant, but the quality of bud and flavour I just had to give it a go. Its actually through a friend of a friend and I had to take it cut off and rooting it myself. Hopefully it takes, looks o.k, if its still alive looking after another day it should be o.k haha.
> Got my cheese cut back too, well I'm 90% sure its the cheese, I had cheese/livers/psycho and had to cut it down to 1 trying to keep others. I gave some cuts out and sure its the cheese with Las's slh back for someone to flower the slh out with no snips and didn't do a re-veg. I had a seperate cut that i gave back to the lad (who held it for 3 years)to find he lost it too! Las did give me some, hahazy train ( slh x k-train ), I've a friend running it atm I'll keep an eye out for the lem lol
> I can't do snaps on this device, but I've just put a couple of this DANK SweetStomperKush well worth a peek on my thread, with some more seedlings of the ssk and Fireballs, dog, Jakes Dreams, blue Pitt x cheese ( b.p pheno hunt )



pends which cut it is mate, thers seeds about too what guys are callin te clone only cut, obviously if its from seed it is not

thers what the thin mint, urm, forum and others


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2014)

welsh wizard had a nice looking sinmints cut of the cookies, looked lovely, i didn't really care for the cookies much, tasty but not very potent imo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

Nap time


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2014)

not still nursing that outdoor scraggle are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2014)

you doing .3g pinners or something? how does it last you so long?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe if u grew stronger weed it would last longer


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe if u grew stronger weed it would last longer


Ooohhhhh ssnnnaaappp ha .. im on the vod wats the rest yas at


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ooohhhhh ssnnnaaappp ha .. im on the vod wats the rest yas at


ive been in the indian getting noshed up now on the red wine and smoking a fat lem


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cant wait to try this lem ... hmm been lookin at menu in pub for a while but think il just keep drinkin and get curry on way hme


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2014)

currys always good on top of booze, fukin packed on a stone and half this year nearly 15 st lol, still a midget compared to others here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2014)

Bit of light on.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

I cant put on fukin weight man .... yea luv a good curry man red thai ummm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ya lucky fuckers, im out of weed, no booze and no cash till wednesday, and to top it off I need to eat one of the wifes dodgy frozen chicken dinners or im starving 2nite lol,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I cant put on fukin weight man .... yea luv a good curry man red thai ummm


I know the feeling m8 im 6ft 1, and weigh 9 and a half stone, have done since I was 16, I eat like fuck but dont get heavier,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yea im around 10 stone man abit smaller than u but cant put on weight get a belly now and then from piggin out but it always gone in few day must be good motabelisme ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah remember seeing a pic of ur leg down the park n zeddd thought it was ur missus leg loool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah remember seeing a pic of ur leg down the park n zeddd thought it was ur missus leg loool


That was the wifes leg u muppet, I took the pic lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ooohhhhh ssnnnaaappp ha .. im on the vod wats the rest yas at


fuck all same as normal lol, these times of no weed are getting more n more boring as time goes on


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ya lucky fuckers, im out of weed, no booze and no cash till wednesday, and to top it off I need to eat one of the wifes dodgy frozen chicken dinners or im starving 2nite lol,


welcome to the club lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That was the wifes leg u muppet, I took the pic lol


i dunno man...seems awfully convenient


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I eat like fuck but dont get heavier,


Homeostasis mate.

You need to train, to gain muscle, to weigh more.

Eating loads of food just makes you fat, but if you're not even getting fat then you're not eating enough food for your metabolism.

4000-5000 clean calories a day with training and anybody gets hench cept big pros.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

2 Psychosis, day 29 of flower


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

2 Zlh, day 29 of flower, then a group shot inside tent


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2014)

That first lemons a bigun gaz...


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

what height do ya veg em to before flipping to flower?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> what height do ya veg em to before flipping to flower?


Normally about a foot and half tall b4 I flip mate, but this grow wasnt planned as another location fell thru so I stuck em into flower earlier than planned, the bigger psycho would be same as the hig zlh but I never repotted her so not got the same root space, 

Nxt grow I start at xmas will be better planned so all my plants stay around the same size, this whole grow just now has been a shambles


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Evening, riding the rainbow tonight


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Normally about a foot and half tall b4 I flip mate, but this grow wasnt planned as another location fell thru so I stuck em into flower earlier than planned, the bigger psycho would be same as the hig zlh but I never repotted her so not got the same root space,
> 
> Nxt grow I start at xmas will be better planned so all my plants stay around the same size, this whole grow just now has been a shambles


just wondered as i flipped my exo at 18-2-" n now they are about 4-5ft lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

2 down 5 to go


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 2 down 5 to go


And then the slipper dance.........


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just took sum the outdoor put it in a sive and been workin it for a while got more than enough for a j ... ha happy days


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bowling done the Scottish way, the video in this is funny as fuck, 
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/weird-news/watch-human-skittles-celebrating-halloween-4553811


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Bowling done the Scottish way, the video in this is funny as fuck,
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/weird-news/watch-human-skittles-celebrating-halloween-4553811


shouldnt you be in bed by now on a school night? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

2 left. Gonna have a bong n a peppermint tea then finish up. Nice bit of trim for my cannabudder


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

That fireball taster branch I hung above my lights was lovely no crackly nothing n no flush


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> shouldnt you be in bed by now on a school night? lmao


Lol, the wife is doing the school run 2morro, she can just walk em there its less than a mile anyway


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 2 left. Gonna have a bong n a peppermint tea then finish up. Nice bit of trim for my cannabudder


Its taken u 5 hours to chop 3 plants? Wtf are u chopping fucking xmas tree size beasts?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its taken u 5 hours to chop 3 plants? Wtf are u chopping fucking xmas tree size beasts?


longer than that, he reckoned he had 3 left to do at like 9 pm lol, that means its taken him about 5 hrs o do 1 lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2014)

One left. Fuck u man I started at like 8 pm n im on my 7th one u bell ends I'm tired lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2014)

Up for work this morning and my m8 text sayin he ain't goin in....no point me goin either cos needs the two of us......think ill roll another joint


----------



## budolskie (Nov 3, 2014)

Busy weekend out the way now back to growing, my bubblegum just about ready for the chop il get sum pics tomoz only got 25 gram dry from my green crack which is canny shit but i flipped like maybe 5-6" which i have with most in there except the 8 headed bubbleum and 6 headed dog 

the ones im veggging now are gona be took to flower at least 12" but trained aswell....

waisitmg hieght flipping straight out the cloner good height aswell ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

Fuck this shit I'm going back to bed


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll tell you folks once again. We do not allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away bud, plants or seeds. Please do not mention any of that in our forum.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I'll tell you folks once again. We do not allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away bud, plants or seeds. Please do not mention any of that in our forum.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I'll tell you folks once again. We do not allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away bud, plants or seeds. Please do not mention any of that in our forum.


unless you are a former mod that blows glass to sell.............or any one of the other members that seems to be granted exception when the mood takes ppl, certainly remember quite a few seed giveaways and other stuff over the years, rather strange for a site that apparently doesnt allow it eh?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 3, 2014)

rollitup said:


> I'll tell you folks once again. We do not allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away bud, plants or seeds. Please do not mention any of that in our forum.


Woop woop its the rollitup police

Woop woop its the rollitup police


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Woop woop its the rollitup police
> 
> Woop woop its the rollitup police


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


>


Ha yea sae thats the song that came into me head ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Afternoon lads, went to bed at 3am last night and yhats me just woke up, needless to say the wife isnt amused,


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, went to bed at 3am last night and yhats me just woke up, needless to say the wife isnt amused,


Well, it is a school night lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, went to bed at 3am last night and yhats me just woke up, needless to say the wife isnt amused,


Afternoon Mr Van Winkle .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

Fags


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

so anybody got any guns? could do with a few bombs as well if anybody knows anybody.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> so anybody got any guns? could do with a few bombs as well if anybody knows anybody.


Had a good day today then have we?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

looks like i might be stopping growing at xmas n doing cuttings instead lol, kind of had an offer thats hard to refuse lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> so anybody got any guns? could do with a few bombs as well if anybody knows anybody.


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Had a good day today then have we?


not too bad mate.

it is an experimental post to see if this site will facilitate murder and terrorism but will not allow people trading bud which they have grown.

so far i'm right but we shall see if it gets deleted and i get a telling off from the establishment.


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

yep but you cheated, now your liver is fucked from all the orals and you can't smoke a quarter oz in a week, lightweight!

that was aimed at lax btw, thought he posted that. juicehead!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yea i dont get wat his problem with seeds is buying and selling seeds here is totally legal .. but fckn growin aint but its fine u can talk about that


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 3, 2014)

Some luvly lemon haze i just "picked up" gonna roll a j and see how it is ... shit smells fckn luvly really smell the lem of it .... uummmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2014)

The almighty has spoken boys. 

Just say no! I'm picturing Rambo as Zammo in my swede.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Well im a happy man, just found a tub of old trim in my freezer and with 5 mins of picking thru it I got about 4g of smokable buds and the rest is making iso tonight, so im no longer smokeless


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

fucking result! we've all paid for worse.

i found an eighth down the back of the couch once, buds weren't even squashed, should have put the lotto on that weekend.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/11/03/facebook-tor-compatible-dark-web_n_6093588.html?1415029053


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

i don't use facebook but that bird in the related article with the 16 inch waist has got me coming over all funny.

might have to go and knock one out........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> fucking result! we've all paid for worse.
> 
> i found an eighth down the back of the couch once, buds weren't even squashed, should have put the lotto on that weekend.


Its a mixture of exo, dog & jakes dream so its got a nice mix of flavours coming thru, its 100x better than the last cpl bags ive bought round here


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

bet it smells like a bag of frozen raspberries lol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> bet it smells like a bag of frozen raspberries lol.


Your not far wrong it does smell very fruity and slightly berry like,
well 1 J off it and im now mashed, thats what 2 days of no smoke does to my tolerance


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Your not far wrong it does smell very fruity and slightly berry like,
> well 1 J off it and im now mashed, thats what 2 days of no smoke does to my tolerance


be interesting to see what a week off does to mine lol, cant wait til thurs when i finally have some dollar


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

i did over a fortnight off then went to the dam, i was doing alright on the hazes til i met dst, he gave me a joint of deep blue and it absolutely kettled me!.

well stronger than the stuff i have grown, said it was near 6 month cured and mine never seen 6 weeks so i'm wondering if curing really does improve potency.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> i did over a fortnight off then went to the dam, i was doing alright on the hazes til i met dst, he gave me a joint of deep blue and it absolutely kettled me!.
> 
> well stronger than the stuff i have grown, said it was near 6 month cured and mine never seen 6 weeks so i'm wondering if curing really does improve potency.


cured bud does seem to fuck ppl up quicker and more, up until a few years ago the bloke i used to buy off cured all his stuff for min 4months n it absolutely mongled me, think too many years smoking that stuff is why i struggle to get stoned these days, strength wise was stronger than green but weaker than bubble hash


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 3, 2014)

howdy people

hows we all doing then?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well im a happy man, just found a tub of old trim in my freezer and with 5 mins of picking thru it I got about 4g of smokable buds and the rest is making iso tonight, so im no longer smokeless
> 
> View attachment 3286404 View attachment 3286405



smokable/? obviously not your weed then, or ghb's for that matter:/


yeh i went there.


this looks MINT!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^ I like my beaver with abit of bite !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

Evening Rambo , hope you're good m8


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 3, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening Rambo , hope you're good m8


yeah not too sad mate, been better n all that but hay-ho.

u on ya edibles tonight wisdom? had some lovely 00 hash from spain this last couple of days, fucking ko's ya all finished now tho, waiting on some gear from pukka who i gotta say dus do a lovely grow the mans a bloody weed growing pertfectionist lol livers so that should be tasty, and some las lemon from fingerz aint smoked that in a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

What's the story lads. Gonna make some tesco brand lemon drizzle cake maybe Friday. whenever the trim is dry.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the story lads. Gonna make some tesco brand lemon drizzle cake maybe Friday. whenever the trim is dry.


You mean you traded tesco money for a product, and you dare talk about it on here..............(cue Gestapo entrance) lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

We'red me post go ? , to all the tight sphygmomanometers ( that's an actual word , it came up on spell check), this is for U . . .


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> We'red me post go ? , to all the tight sphygmomanometers ( that's an actual word , it came up on spell check), this is for U . . .


sphygmomanometers are those blood pressure things they put on ur arm aint they? its either that or the 3rd eye metallic CD doctors wear on their head thingy lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sphygmomanometers are those blood pressure things they put on ur arm aint they? its either that or the 3rd eye metallic CD doctors wear on their head thingy lmao


Fuck knows m8, lol, blame spell checker thingy I can't even say it !


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 3, 2014)

wiki knows best lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphygmomanometer


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> wiki knows best lol
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphygmomanometer


oh, so i was right then......makes a change lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2014)

Easy lads had 2g of culero from Italy land today and it actually smells a bit like shit lol don't really wanna smoke it now


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2014)

well you know where it come from lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 3, 2014)

Haha I know but I didn't think it would actually smell like shit lol.....right gotta go bed half 5 pick up


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 3, 2014)

its a fucking myth, u really think dealers gonna waste a bellyfull on hash nowdays lol

smoke that charas instead bizz lmao

what can u fit in a gut a key a half key at most??? whats the best hash wholesale gonna cost ya 3-4k a key? makes perfect sense hay after you paid the person, paid for flights payed to collect.............


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 3, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> its a fucking myth, u really think dealers gonna waste a bellyfull on hash nowdays lol
> 
> smoke that charas instead bizz lmao
> 
> what can u fit in a gut a key a half key at most??? whats the best hash wholesale gonna cost ya 3-4k a key? makes perfect sense hay after you paid the person, paid for flights payed to collect.............


lol it only goes from north africa across the med to portugal/spain/italy etc inside ppl, sometimes the runners do 5-10 trips a day, exactly the same way they get it across the border from spain into gibraltar, lads on mopeds/swimming along the coast/beach with a stomach full, in n out multiple times a day


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2014)

culero....bin....end of


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

Morning buttercup.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

all excited about making the cannabudder so ill get a 15e slow cooker tomorrow in argos n slow cook me about 2 ounces of trim to one lb of butter for 12 hours n Bake till well I'm baked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> all excited about making the cannabudder so ill get a 15e slow cooker tomorrow in argos n slow cook me about 2 ounces of trim to one lb of butter for 12 hours n Bake till well I'm baked



You like that rotton green taste and dodgy smell to your cakes then Lax?


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol it only goes from north africa across the med to portugal/spain/italy etc inside ppl, sometimes the runners do 5-10 trips a day, exactly the same way they get it across the border from spain into gibraltar, lads on mopeds/swimming along the coast/beach with a stomach full, in n out multiple times a day


fair play mate that makes more sense lol i was rather pissed last night.

getting your bake on then relax, have you had many edibles in the past? like your cake choice selection, especially if your making the butter with plant matter, lemon hides that flavour much better than choc etc.

@yman 

im liking that knick, very interesting show not usually my cup of tea medical stuff but im half way through season 1 already, is well worth a watch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> @yman
> 
> im liking that knick, very interesting show not usually my cup of tea medical stuff but im half way through season 1 already, is well worth a watch.


Aye, it's pretty good eh?



My favourite character at the moment is the big Irish ambulance driver.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 4, 2014)

Nearly ready for chop, 
Bubblegum

Blueberry

Would u chop or wait lads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2014)

It's intresting to see how early procedures were done before they sussed out how to them properly.

There's a 'skin graft' coming up in series 2, when the procedure is explained you'll be like eh, Wtf!?

And the first time he gives an epidural into the spine is pretty cool too.


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye, it's pretty good eh?
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite character at the moment is the big Irish ambulance driver.


yeah deffo i like it anyway, gets a good idbm rating also.

hes a good character, i do find it more interesting just finding out how a hospital was back then like they say is they was learning more about medical stuff in a 10yr span than the previous 100yr!

also the coke/opium addict doc lol

yeah that epidural was qaulity.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Nearly ready for chop,
> BubblegumView attachment 3286901
> 
> BlueberryView attachment 3286902
> ...


if it were me the top one i would give another week or 2 n the bottom one less than a week


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

good job im not paranoid lol, got the popo hovering outside mt front room window lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> yeah deffo i like it anyway, gets a good idbm rating also.
> 
> hes a good character, i do find it more interesting just finding out how a hospital was back then like they say is they was learning more about medical stuff in a 10yr span than the previous 100yr!
> 
> ...


if you like the mental side of medicine there is a 2 part documentary on Broadmoor`s mental patients etc this week on ITV


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> if you like the mental side of medicine there is a 2 part documentary on Broadmoor`s mental patients etc this week on ITV


"Staff are required to wear personal attack alarms at all times and body cameras when they are attending to patients who can often behave violently and unpredictably while being treated with medications, psychological therapies and alternative methods"



If only those walls could talk eh.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

what a bunch of fucking inbred morons lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/11/04/ashura-2014-shiite-muslims-commemorate-islamic-date-mass-flagellation-ceremony_n_6098714.html?1415096613


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You like that rotton green taste and dodgy smell to your cakes then Lax?


well that's why I'm putting in so much trim, i wanna use as little cannabudder ss possible for desired effect. Was toying with the idea of adding a vanilla pod when simmering.any recommendations? @rambo The cake choice is actually thanks to you mate n the vanilla should knock out the rest of the nasty taste


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Staff are required to wear personal attack alarms at all times and body cameras when they are attending to patients who can often behave violently and unpredictably while being treated with medications, psychological therapies and alternative methods"
> 
> 
> 
> If only those walls could talk eh.


Indeed, a close relative of mine has just finished working there and some of the stories are shocking, she had to do 9 weeks self defence training before even being allowed on site to be shown around the hospital n where she would be working etc

It used to be a mixed unit n now its all male an all the women have been moved to Ealing


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Nearly ready for chop,
> BubblegumView attachment 3286901
> 
> BlueberryView attachment 3286902
> ...



i'd be giving the blueberry water and still feeding the bubblegum, looks lovely. at least a week yet imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

random......




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752973721423359


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

Scissor,scissors, scissor hash yall


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2014)

don't tell me, it'll last you til next crimbo


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

for all the psychonauts in here lol

*Magic Mushrooms - Or Psilocybin - Have This Remarkable Effect On Your Brain*
Huffington Post UK | By  Sara C Nelson 





This is what your brain looks like when you’re tripping on magic mushrooms.

The remarkable images were obtained using fMRI imaging on 15 participants who had ingested psilocybin, the active ingredient in hallucinogenic “magic” mushrooms, which can cause sounds and colours to become distorted, emotions to heighten and time to appear both speeded up and slowed down.

The scans were then compared to images of brain activity taken from the same group after taking a placebo.






_Functional connectivity of a normal brain (left), compared to a brain on psilocybin _

The spirograph-esque findings from the more colourful images on the right suggest the drug causes parts of the brain, which were previously disconnected to temporarily communicate with each other.

Paul Expert, the lead author of the research which was published in the Journal of the Royal Society Interface told the Huffington Post: “It’s not so much that the number of connections are increased but rather the connectivity pattern is different in the psychedelic state.”

Giovanni Petri, a mathematician at Italy’s Institute for Scientific Interchange also contributed to the report.

He told Wired: “In a normal brain many things are happening. You don’t know what is going on, or what is responsible for that.

“So you try to perturb the state of consciousness a bit, and see what happens.

“The big question in neuroscience is where consciousness comes from. We don’t know.” 

The report points out that the new connections being made by a brain under the influence of psilocybin are not necessarily random, rather that they retain “some organisational features.”

It added: “We can speculate on the implications of such an organisation. One possible by-product of this greater communication across the whole brain is the phenomenon of synaesthesia, which is often reported in conjunction with the psychedelic state.”

Synaesthesia is a fusion of different sensory perceptions, manifesting in taste, touch and sound. Individuals with the neurological condition are known as synaesthetes and make up at least 1% of the population.

The report concludes: “We find that the psychedelic state is associated with a less constrained and more intercommunicative mode of brain function, which is consistent with descriptions of the nature of consciousness in the psychedelic state.”

A typical magic mushroom trip tends to last between four and 10 hours, says the NHS.

In 2012 it was announced a controversial clinical trial of "magic mushroom therapy" could take place in the UK, following two ground-breaking studies.

Doctors plan to treat depressed patients who cannot be helped by modern drugs or behaviour-based psychotherapy with the active ingredient in hallucinogenic mushrooms.

Psilocybin would slowly be infused into their bloodstreams while they receive a carefully tailored "talking therapy", said Professor David Nutt, from Imperial College London, who four years ago was sacked as the Government's chief drug adviser.




http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/11/04/magic-mushrooms-brain_n_6100912.html?1415119506&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

You shut your whore mouth you thundering whoore


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You shut your whore mouth you thundering whoore


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 4, 2014)

Aww man zlh is the fckn bomb


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 4, 2014)

The 2 zlh and the 2 psycho, day 31 today,

The zlh is really starting to fill out nicely


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

An one for the petrolheads, ken blocks new drift car, i want it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 4, 2014)

Watching Scouting For girls perform out of my mates window lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Watching Scouting For girls perform out of my mates window lmao


Bet the paki's up north like them !


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning lads ... wake and bake time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning iriah.looking tasty. How's the hash?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dont know man just got it ... so ive just rolled a big fat one with lem haze and bit of hash on top


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Morning lads ... wake and bake time


alright for some lol

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

90 grams of trim I've decarbing. Anyone ever infuse a vanilla pot in with the canna butter? Was thinking of throwing in a pot either when I'm making the ghee or maybe @ the last hour before I take it off the heat?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> 90 grams of trim I've decarbing. Anyone ever infuse a vanilla pot in with the canna butter? Was thinking of throwing in a pot either when I'm making the ghee or maybe @ the last hour before I take it off the heat?


vanilla pod....deffo gay lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning sailor


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning sailor


you must watch cookery programs a lot, bet u got lots of little glass bowls for things huh?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

beware the homosexual control programmes, don't carry a man bag yano, anyone into their aliens btw?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

I even dress up as a chef when me shows are on and get the gf to call me chef. Oh I've quite the array of kitchen gimmicks.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> beware the homosexual control programmes, don't carry a man bag yano, anyone into their aliens btw?


depends, i believe there is something out there but dont go for all the bullshit green man stories that float about the net lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

@zedd, one for you lol

http://www.motoroids.com/news/street-legal-kawasaki-ninja-h2-revealed/


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

makes sense to put a supercharger on the bike now they all got traction control, so fkin small tho, too small for me really


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I even dress up as a chef when me shows are on and get the gf to call me chef. Oh I've quite the array of kitchen gimmicks.


I fully believe you lol, do u get cross if she hands you the meat on the wrong chopping board?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> depends, i believe there is something out there but dont go for all the bullshit green man stories that float about the net lol


I was watching a vid from an old retired area 51 scientist, deathbed confession pretty interesting tbh, but great with a smoke, need to be munted tbh lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

I get more cross than my hot cross buns!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I fully believe you lol, do u get cross if she hands you the meat on the wrong chopping board?


I bet he`s a right little white ainsley lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I was watching a vid from an old retired area 51 scientist, deathbed confession pretty interesting tbh, but great with a smoke, need to be munted tbh lol


got the link to it? saw something on the net about this last week but couldnt find the video, this the Lockheed martin scientist that just died?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I bet he`s a right little white ainsley lmao


that's a bet you'd win my friend. Nothing sexs up a dish like a good dollop of cool whip


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2014)

R.I.P Boyd Bushman.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

This pretty much sums up me and cooking pretty well...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a shame the alien in Boyds photo has been debunked although he did it delibetatly, the only reason why that video got any mainstream recognition is because of the fake alien (you would have to be legitimatly interested to know of all his other videos/talks).

I've learned a lot from listening to him talk about reverse engineering for Lockheed Martin and Skunk Works over the years but it's quite obvious that man had mischievous side to his personality.

Watching his videos you have to be on the ball and more than half understand the physics behind what he says otherwise you'll get sucked in by the bullshit half.

There's a fuck ton of truth In a lot of what he says but there's also a lot of bollocks to play with your head at the same time.


----------



## ghb (Nov 5, 2014)

south park is class, same episode.





shawney one of these billberry haze is 5 weeks 12/12 today and looks like it wants to finish, rock hard nugs and red hairs on the majority of the buds, also has nanners all over it so i'm hoping it's not pollinated its self. did any of yours grow nanners? also how long did you flower for?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I bet he`s a right little white ainsley lmao


looks like a rite cunt


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally got to try a dry cheese surprise n2 popcorn bud n I have to say she's pretty slick. Got my trim decarbed, nice n golden brown. Now I'm turning my butter to ghee n not bother adding the essence..cunt was out of date since 2013...yeah man highs pretty good


----------



## ghb (Nov 5, 2014)

show this to as many people as you can, especially those against the use of cannabis


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahahaha them ainsly pics are class lolol some grin that fucker is.....looks like I'll be doing some trimming tonight need to get em done man....the next lot are about ready for flipping as well just the zlh is a bit behind as so I'll give em another week then flip the slags 2 exo 2 psy and 1 lemon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Baaaaked. 3 day dried cheese suprise popcorn n no different.not gonna be flushing anymore


----------



## ghb (Nov 5, 2014)

the zlh will end up taller than the others so i wouldn't worry about it being a straggler, get em flipped!!!


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeh man think I'll get em flipped on Monday or I might just wait tilk next weekend I want that tent rammed off 5 plants ya get me breadbin yes blad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Got myself a vanilla pot that I halved n threw in with the mix in the slow cooker n I'd picked up some almond peanut butter (just almond no crap) that I might make some cookies with...


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

Getting right into these edibles ain't ya prolapse I enjoy a smoke too much to go making cookies I'd rather make hash ta mean


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 5, 2014)

What's this ZLH you guys are on about ? I'm presuming its a lemon haze of some sort. How come I never heard of it if its that good? Cos I love me lemons


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2014)

just chopped 2 7 oz ish zlh, u can get her to pack it on if u step on it midflower, loving it as a smoke too, win win happy weed, takes a while to dry with them fat stems


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Getting right into these edibles ain't ya prolapse I enjoy a smoke too much to go making cookies I'd rather make hash ta mean


I'm still gonna smoke it man I've a crystal catcher in my grinder so ill put that keif in my press n make keif hash. 

Edibles high lasts for up to 8 hours man! And you get to cook with it only caution is taste but she smells nice so far. Think I'll be fine with the Lemon drizzle rambo suggests especially with that sassy bit of vanilla stewing in the corner of the pot like the little minx she is.


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 5, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> What's this ZLH you guys are on about ? I'm presuming its a lemon haze of some sort. How come I never heard of it if its that good? Cos I love me lemons




I bet it's Zedd's Lem Haze - am I right. Don't know why that didn't occur to me


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> I bet it's Zedd's Lem Haze - am I right. Don't know why that didn't occur to me


 lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

Lmao^^^^^.......aye relax I'm sure that sassy bit of vanilla should mask things a little lol that ghee is some nasty tackle tho mate makes me gag....looks like I'm a get trimming most of the crop tonight all stems are snapping apart from the mains so I'll give them another couple of days ....this weather is wank for tryna dry ya bud


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Nah man, the ghees where the magics at, shit smells delicious! Get a dehumidifier in there mate, they have em In Argosssssssssss


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Lmao^^^^^.......aye relax I'm sure that sassy bit of vanilla should mask things a little lol that ghee is some nasty tackle tho mate makes me gag....looks like I'm a get trimming most of the crop tonight all stems are snapping apart from the mains so I'll give them another couple of days ....this weather is wank for tryna dry ya bud


your talking bout my cake aint ya bizz? i dont see how the ghee made u gag mate, its just butter??? i did nearly always make my butter with plant matter and it would taste weedy, and my cakes i would put more butter than the recipe needed so sometimes they where abit buttery, but the ghee making u gag i dont get?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeh it was your cake lol ubsaid you used ghee to make your butter with and the slices I had were nassssstey....then u did another one with the mix from m&s and that was alright weren't bad with a cuppa.....but that 1st one I had off you was gippin mate lol


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 5, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Yeh it was your cake lol ubsaid you used ghee to make your butter with and the slices I had were nassssstey....then u did another one with the mix from m&s and that was alright weren't bad with a cuppa.....but that 1st one I had off you was gippin mate lol


i dont think its the ghee tho bizz, prob just nasty tasting weedy butter n maybe i put extra in that cake? ive used ghee for yrs so both cakes you speak off would have been made with ghee, i did also use to make a almond cake a lot and lemon maybe it was one or the other u didnt like? but the ghee is just butter mate, clarified butter, if anything it taste a bit sweeter than normal butter when used in cake mix.

i never used no m n s mix either, dr ockters cake mix'es from waitrose oldboy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah it's like a better butter lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 5, 2014)

Evening cum gurglers, 
been out lettin off fireworks with the kids 2nite, then back for a few beers, now im pissed and gonna go slip it up the wifes back entrance, heres hoping she dont wake up.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening cum gurglers,
> been out lettin off fireworks with the kids 2nite, then back for a few beers, now im pissed and gonna go slip it up the wifes back entrance, heres hoping she dont wake up.


Wear a scostume n be like....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning lads, my butter was looking tasty this morning. I had her off over night but just popped her on again till maybe 12 or 1. One pics of when I first put the trim in n second is of this morning before she want back on the heat  n here is the crap you remove from your butter when you make ghee...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

Quick pic of the veg room they flying now I'm dying to flip them but not enough space and need the bubblegum and blue out before I take 2 to flower tent and flip these



My forced tester of bubblegum 

Do I go chop the blue and bubble tomorrow and add the next 2 I keep havin to super crop in the veg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

You got a bit of blue/violet fluff on ur bud...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

Rr I smoked it now u.less the fluff in grinder haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

That's what u get for wearing those funky socks.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

Haha funny enough got them on the day, still smells bit fresh but taste Ok and not harsh or nowt and burns nice, 
Think I am gona chop the blue and bubble tomorrow and take 2 dogs to flower, then pot my veg up and flip for a just after Xmas harvest


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol ye funny fucker relax bit if violet fluff lmao eyes like a shithouse rat!! Here's my veggies canna wait to flip em


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2014)

Suppose a pic would help lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

All I'm saying is don't buy weed from budolskie, he adds weight with fluff from his novelty sock collection the sneaky little minx


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmao aye that is seriously sneaky the cheeky devil ....u made your cake or cookies yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

No man I took it off the pot last night n popped her back on @ 6am so ill keep her on till about 1pm then strain n let her set..I'll be cooking by 5 today is all goes well


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

Haha ii smoked the fluff it's not in the grinder, av just been and chopped her after docs gona do the blue tomoz and replace the space with 2 biggish dogs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Are ur dogs regs or fems? I did the fem but wasn't that impressed tbh


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a cut of dons pheno a kept going I have a dog from pip been on flower since 10/10 that's a fem here's a close up of the bubblegum I just worked out how to zoom in on my camera before the pic


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd say bin it n make a fresh start.....loool she looks bang tidy man.was probably just my shit grow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry to break it to you but that's got fluff on it too dude...


----------



## budolskie (Nov 6, 2014)

I think it's the same bud 
Haha


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/11/06/airline-ufo-video-iran_n_6112630.html?1415267877


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No man I took it off the pot last night n popped her back on @ 6am so ill keep her on till about 1pm then strain n let her set..I'll be cooking by 5 today is all goes well


You won't get that butter any stronger by simmering longer m8, 3-4 hrs tops & that's it, I've done it for years & there's no diff in 10 hrs to 4 hrs ! , apart from more chlorophyl absorbstion


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

he takes forever and a day to do everything though wiz!, probably still be making these cakes next week the eagle eyed, leather clad toed, gas bottle launching swine!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck u she's going off the heat now anyways


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2014)

only cause the edible master told you so, it's ok everybody needs a helping hand from time to time. finished trimming ya forest yet


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3288149


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> only cause the edible master told you so, it's ok everybody needs a helping hand from time to time. finished trimming ya forest yet


aw wow maybe you could keep those options in your pocket?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2014)

afternoon gentlemen its all work work atm and im off the booze, thank fuk for strong weed imo, bet your gaff stinks of thatbutter Lacks, didn a bit of wet trimming the other nite fuk me not again the place hummed I was having to get to work with the bleach, im now lollipopping again at 3 weeks flower to get rid of popcorn and hopefully swell whats left, seems to work so far


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

She's Cannabudder tasted fine, I was wiping the bread against the pan after I poured the butter out now I'm bajangled


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Aww man I'm dropping major brain storming bombs. Gonna just the cupcake trap n make little cupcakes I stead, easier to done n it's really fucking strong man you lads should see the state of me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

My Cannabudder..FANTASTICALY DELICIOUS!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 6, 2014)

Easy biscuits
7(24)
Easy
35 mins
Recipe by: emerald
Easy biscuits that you can flavour however you like. The dough might stick to the table. Dust with flour if needed.
Save this recipeUpload your picture
Ingredients

Serves: 5
100g (4 oz) butter
50g (2 oz) sugar
few drops of vanilla extract
175g (6 oz) plain flour

Preparation method

Prep: 10 mins | Cook: 25 mins
1.
Preheat the oven to 150 C / Gas 2.
2.
Add butter and sugar in a bowl and mix well until light and fluffy.
3.
Add the vanilla, mix, then add the flour and mix well. Roll out to about 5mm. Cut into shapes.
4.
Bake for 25 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 6, 2014)

Make them m8 ^^^^^
Because of the long , slow bake , they come out strong , add some lecithin , helps absorbsion into body


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 6, 2014)

U can make 20 cookie size biscuits out of that .


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2014)

All this talk of butter think im gonna have to make sum meself


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Aw mam this lemon drizzle is easy you pop ur cannabudder in when making the filling so no cooking just mixing n I'm durp right now very derp that's the icing n the others the buns yo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/2014/11/feds-seize-silk-road-2/


----------



## numberfour (Nov 6, 2014)

best cookies ive had were made with cannabutter topped with a shroom icing...it even looked good lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 6, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> http://www.wired.com/2014/11/feds-seize-silk-road-2/


Someone aint gonna be happy, no more LUUUUUUDES lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Some massive bust in Dublin aswell some dn vendor mes thinks


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Some massive bust in Dublin aswell some dn vendor mes thinks


Gardaí seize drugs and Bitcoin in major ‘dark net’ sting in Dublin via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1765776


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2014)

Shocking stuff


----------



## rambo22 (Nov 6, 2014)

you can still get luudes from evolution, but it wasnt only sr2 that was nabbed cloud9 and hydra where also got, next up will be evo and agora if they dont pull the plug themselfs with everyones coins before the feds get em.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 6, 2014)

rambo22 said:


> you can still get luudes from evolution, but it wasnt only sr2 that was nabbed cloud9 and hydra where also got, next up will be evo and agora if they dont pull the plug themselfs with everyones coins before the feds get em.


Think ur right m8, can see more goin down soon.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mornin lads... these drugs got a hold on me

Eminem Drug Ballad:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

Morning, those space cakes did the job last night. The high was definitely there lol still felt it a but this morning n now after my fireball I'm fucking sorted for the morning


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone know any cheap but good enough places to stay in birmingham?? The place I was in last night is a shithole, plus I had no weed lol. Got a half on the way over today tho, but still need better digs, but cheap too lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning, those space cakes did the job last night. The high was definitely there lol still felt it a but this morning n now after my fireball I'm fucking sorted for the morning


Hey man send us a pm i cant send u 1


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey man send us a pm i cant send u 1


you can tell Mastergrow u don't like him urself. Yeah hes from up north but they aren't all as bad as u say he is..get over it man.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2014)

If i go cut my dog down out th3 green house could i make bho with it day ? Or is a proper dry needed


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone know any cheap but good enough places to stay in birmingham?? The place I was in last night is a shithole, plus I had no weed lol. Got a half on the way over today tho, but still need better digs, but cheap too lol


Birmingham central backpackers is 30 quid per night mite get laid too lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2014)

is everyone waking and baking these days? good on ya, im too happy on this weed lol got nuffin to moan about


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is everyone waking and baking these days? good on ya, im too happy on this weed lol got nuffin to moan about


nope, just you lucky ones lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Birmingham central backpackers is 30 quid per night mite get laid too lol


Yeah it's like a hostel tho ain't it m8, sharing with like 8 people or some shit, maybe even a few blacks....fuck that! The place I'm in is 25 each for me and a m8 in a twin room, it'll have to do for the time being, it's above a pub so ain't all bad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

for someone that grows you've never any pot Rimmer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah it's like a hostel tho ain't it m8, sharing with like 8 people or some shit, maybe even a few blacks....fuck that! The place I'm in is 25 each for me and a m8 in a twin room, it'll have to do for the time being, it's above a pub so ain't all bad


bet u lot stay up late playing soggy biscuit n all..real Ard lad carry on


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> for someone that grows you've never any pot Rimmer.


true, but I now have no debts either lol, from xmas onwards tho i wont NEED to sell anything so can keep more back for meself instead of getting rid of 90% of it each time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

Then what was the bailiff lad about? Lol only Codding u


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Then what was the bailiff lad about? Lol only Codding u


dunno still havent found out


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> dunno still havent found out


a bit of mystery in life keeps things exciting I suppose


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> bet u lot stay up late playing soggy biscuit n all..real Ard lad carry on


Do I suspect a hint of jealousy relax??


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2014)

Well chopped the blue and made space for 2 dog 

Will get pics of 2 dogs I take along later.... 

No answer on chopping my outdoor and making bho today with it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Do I suspect a hint of jealousy relax??


any chance of a job? I'm a pro at carrying things n I'll bring my own smoke to work?


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> any chance of a job? I'm a pro at carrying things n I'll bring my own smoke to work?


steel toe capped slippers are a requirement, don't want your hurting your little piggies!.


MG you should be in a 5 star gaf claiming it back on expenses, 25 quid in brum?!?! watch out for bed bugs at them rates lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

U fucking know it moon beam...i wouldnt have to lift anything would I?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mornin all,
well the wife just got a new managers job so for the time being im a house husband and daddy day care, only shit thing is the month b4 she gets paid, gonna be a skint cpl weeks but at least after that we will have more than we have had the last cpl months.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2014)

So here what's replacing the bubblegum and blueberry 

Critical 

Dog


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

haha nice supercrop lad, the dog needs canopy work or it ends up a bamboo stick.
grown the critical? i reckon you'll get 5 oz off that plant easy, it's a good yielder but if you have fussy punters you may struggle to sell it, i remember smoking nearly a ki of it a couple years ago, enough to put me off it for life!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm a house husband Gaz, no, scrap that, I mean a lazy fat cunt , I've had the 2 year flu ! Lol , that's what her indoors rekons.


----------



## budolskie (Nov 7, 2014)

Not just critical, but I liked the critical mass I'd love 5 off it most will get nocked out anyway a just need to veg longer so I get more then a oz a plant


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

it looks like a from seed plant, if so you got to get at least 4 off it. i did a 12/12 from seed with it and got 2 oz in a 4l pot. some phenos will not finish, they just keep growing and growing so a longer flower can be better than a long veg if you get me? then some phenos will finish in 7 weeks lol, the lottery of seeds


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

An I'm 2 cupcakes down n can't stop laughing at my gf when she's talking/giving out to me haha seriously we even went out for a coffee n I still couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

so what do you lot think is gonna happen to the "other place" now SR" has been taken down?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> so what do you lot think is gonna happen to the "other place" now SR" has been taken down?


Did agora not get swept up in the net? Story i just read said it was 400 sites.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Did agora not get swept up in the net? Story i just read said it was 400 sites.


from the sound of things was sr2, hydra n some other site, article didnt mention any others


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Did agora not get swept up in the net? Story i just read said it was 400 sites.


http://www.wired.com/2014/11/dark-web-seizures/


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

Well I've just weighed up the worst yield I've ever had lol embarrassed by it....at least I've a big bag of trim to make hash with just whacked it all in the freezer I'll give it a few days then get busy with the fizzy.....just looking forward to the next grow now got em all on 5ml per ltr and they're loving it nice vigorous growth that silicon helps as well


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

too embarrassed to tell us? scared ice the plant killer will heckle you? lol.

where is ice anyway, been quiet for a minute. did you get your shit out yet lad?


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes too embarrassed to tell lol 7 and a half off 5 plants the shame ay lol....all together I pulled about 12 oz lmao better than nothing I suppose...i put too many in, in the first place just gonna stick to 5 or 6 at a time now back to coco using the canna range like when I very first started I've come full circle lol....next I'm gonna try vitalinks coir hard water range


----------



## ghb (Nov 7, 2014)

12 oz from a 600 is alright, hope it's peng at least, ya get me fam


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's a mates blue cheese grow I should be getting the cut next week


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

[QUOTEI "ghb, post: 11034687, member: 256466"]12 oz from a 600 is alright, hope it's peng at least, ya get me fam[/QUOTE]

Ohhh i get ya fam a lam its peng'ish lol think my last lost was better....I'm just curing it now its been in the jars a few hour now its all spread out on brown paper.....12 ain't bad but all together that's off 9 plants i chopped 4 early all at different times and I used 1200 watt for most of the grow ......basically I just did everything wrong and fucked up shit happens aye


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

Bit of squidge


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

That's so 3 months ago bizzle


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 7, 2014)

who do ya think was the vendors from ireland that got nicked with 2mil worth of coins and 200k worth of gear? 

a few people in ireland been nicked with connections to the actually running or modding of dn sites, seems strange too that the ireland bust was annouced then half a day later all the busts happened.

mg must be right them eu cunts got no minerals, prob grassed.

lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> who do ya think was the vendors from ireland that got nicked with 2mil worth of coins and 200k worth of gear?
> 
> a few people in ireland been nicked with connections to the actually running or modding of dn sites, seems strange too that the ireland bust was annouced then half a day later all the busts happened.
> 
> ...


didn't take long to crack em, agora claim no probs atm but they must be shitting it and considering doing a runner..?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 7, 2014)

Some day 34 Zlh, started upping the nutes on this bitch yesterday gonna push her and see what shes capable of


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's so 3 months ago bizzle


Lol what is me fucking my grow up lol cheeky cunt......but true


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking canny that fucker is gaz you push her mate lol get what u can


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I just scored a 20 bag of weed over here and it's not bad gear, probly about 2grms. Also got mysel booked into a 3* hotel from Monday onwards for £26 a night. See what the norn' Irish charm does lmao


----------



## shawnybizzle (Nov 7, 2014)

Aye in the land of the brum u should be able to get anything mate its full of blacks lol


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Aye in the land of the brum u should be able to get anything mate its full of blacks lol


Would have called this lad a half cast.....but same thing I suppose lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 7, 2014)

@zedd, one you might like


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Well, I just scored a 20 bag of weed over here and it's not bad gear, probly about 2grms. Also got mysel booked into a 3* hotel from Monday onwards for £26 a night. See what the norn' Irish charm does lmao


Dont think the charm counts when it's northern Irish ... Sorry man, I don't make up the rules


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.nationalcrimeagency.gov.uk/news/news-listings/483-international-law-enforcement-deals-major-blow-to-dark-web-markets


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 7, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> http://www.nationalcrimeagency.gov.uk/news/news-listings/483-international-law-enforcement-deals-major-blow-to-dark-web-markets


If so, what was all the cheap bulk he liste people wer goin on about?


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 7, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If so, what was all the cheap bulk he liste people wer goin on about?


very true, but it really wasnt that much different tbh mg apart from from some meth and he listed his sniff in more bulk.

made no sense for a vendor his size to go like that, he prob made less than 10k in FE and was more than likely selling that amount n some before legit.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> very true, but it really wasnt that much different tbh mg apart from from some meth and he listed his sniff in more bulk.
> 
> made no sense for a vendor his size to go like that, he prob made less than 10k in FE and was more than likely selling that amount n some before legit.


They must be goin after all the big vendors, I can't see agora bein about too long. I've still some coin I need to spend


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 7, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> They must be goin after all the big vendors, I can't see agora bein about too long. I've still some coin I need to spend


agora wont be long imo mg, they will either be nabbed or take the influx from the nabbed sites run ok for a short while n do one.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> agora wont be long imo mg, they will either be nabbed or take the influx from the nabbed sites run ok for a short while n do one.


I can safely say if it was me in the shoes of agora or a top vendor and I could just pull the plug and leave be it with or without everyone's coins I'd be gone lol. But I'd try and take as many coins as I could, be fuckin hard not to lol


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 7, 2014)

ross ulbrict trial starts in jan 2015 he will get 25-50yrs in max security same as def-con, what u you rather lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 8, 2014)

guess whos going work for the day


shiyyyat


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Top of the morning woke up to a little bong of lsd..bbbaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> guess whos going work for the day
> 
> 
> shiyyyat


u planning to fall on your first day? Fucking Polish cunts the lot of yous! They turk ur jerrrrbs


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

hahaha, a saturday as well, must be gutted ice!. 

morning lads.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mornin fellas im of out to get me butter to make sum cannabutter today


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't forget to decarb ur ganja


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea on about 100 ° for about 20 mins is that rite man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2014)

this is very interesting, a poster on another forum says the following; "
They are both fall out kids Ross and now Defcon. Let me explain how I have come to think this way, I joined SR1 very early on and got talking to the admin team on occasion so kinda felt I knew them by personality, I could tell them apart when answering my messages and after being hooked by SR magic I opened an account to sell bitcoins from and did good for almost 2years but couldn't recover when the site got taken down. So I knew the site well and spent most of my time on it. One day I was reading in the forum as you do, and something the admin at the time (before DPR) said in a post just stuck in my thoughts and I had to look a little deeper as the thought was doing my head in. It didn't take me long before I had found a website that I was convinced was the owner of SilkRoad and this website were the same person. I contacted the admin who had just started using dread pirate roberts and told him what I had found so he was aware it could be done and he sent a personal message back to me asking for the name of the site I thought was his (encrypted) . So i sent him the information he asked for and not two minutes later my PC started to throw wild error messages at me and my screen was not acting right, all the signs of being hacked were happening right in front of me, all the other PC's and laptops in the house were also affected and I got a call from a friend telling me the site had been pulled offline due to an error in the payment system that had dumped thousands of bitcoins into a few users accounts by mistake so was down for repairs, this is less than an hour after I sent the message and where did they get my IP address from? I'd only ever connected to them or there service using Tor then I realized I had used my clear net browser to access the website in question and was the only place the SilkRoad admin team could have got it from they looked at the servers access log. I timed how long the SilkRoad was offline (12hrs). The server had been moved because my guess had been spot on and scared the shit out of the man I call dread pirate roberts (admin before Ross) . This is May 2013 the server had been moved and given to the new DPR the first of the fall out kids Ross. He lived 10hrs drive from the man I had guessed and six months later the mistakes that uncovered the site had been made in this time.

As the dust settled from the SilkRoad seizure I sent the man who I had pointed out a message in real life and he replied and we started to talk and we even exchanged PGP keys. We spoke about an SR2 and I think I made him think cos a new SilkRoad forums just appeared from thin air and the new leader was the same man again for sure and he started to ignore my emails in real life, everything just didn't add up and as soon as SilkRoad 2.0 was alive and running the admin changed hands to fall out boy 2 Defcon. Over the break the site took at Christmas I'd guess and then two weeks ago i discovered something that proves what I'm saying to be true.

If you read Digital Alch posts from SR1 and then DoctorClu on the SR2 forum you could soon see they are the same person and when I asked him on the forum via a personal message I was banded and he changed his name on his posts to Citus and vanishes from the site completely, his PGP key is changed and falls apart in keyring then after all my research in to him it turns out hes a friend of the original guy i thought was the first admin and lives in the same city.

My point is these boys you see taking the full blame for this website called SilkRoad are products of the real two people responsible for the site and this is the second time they have done this and wont be the last. It makes them money, they can play with the site in secret and at arms length and are not the people going to jail are they."

makes sense to me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea on about 100 ° for about 20 mins is that rite man


i did it at 150 for 10 mins, (wait for it to cool before opening it) mixed the trim up then back in for another 5-10 mins till all material is golden brown.once your material is golden brown she's active but again don't open her till she's cool we want to keep all the goodness in there. You gonna clarify your butter? Get a vanilla pod for when ur mixing her together.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Does it need to be clarified man ?? And did u use leichten


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Doesn't have to be clarified. I've no idea what leichten is dude


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

baz says use soy lecithin so i would listen to him as he is the cookie authority on the thread. apparently it aids the amount of thc and other cannabinoids your gut can uptake, it can also make you grow bitch tits. WIN-WIN.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah soy does lower levels of testosterone but so does beer. Ah well if baz says it go for it but it works either way...u always seem to have gyno issues g lol.........aparently the soy speeds it up so u get high faster n aparently the highs stronger.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

I cant find any that soy leichten in shop so doubt il be usin it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I cant find any that soy leichten in shop so doubt il be usin it


U want to be looking in health food shops n shit like that


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah soy does lower levels of testosterone but so does beer. Ah well if baz says it go for it but it works either way...u always seem to have gyno issues g lol.........aparently the soy speeds it up so u get high faster n aparently the highs stronger.



i think i'm rivalling rambo for man mammaries at the minute. palumboism and gyno are strong, my nuts are like cashews lad


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U want to be looking in health food shops n shit like that


Wont find 1 of them round here ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Aaaand I can't unimagin that, thanks g


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

irish health food shop =


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Bitch please, with shops like ice land you cant say shit!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

And that shithole greggs they hav


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, bunch of fat whores


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

mums shop at iceland, they must hate their kids!.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2014)

Morning lads, woke up to a nice little parcel so im back in the land of the smokers ! 
Having a nice fat wake and bake now and its fucking bliss !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

U don't need lecithin , or decarb ya shizz, butter + lots of trim + water + slow cook , 4 hrs simmer, strain,squeez butter out of trim, fridge over night. Drain water, = canna butter, That's the simple way, still fook u up.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh ,& if u don't like the taste . . .


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Romans knew the score


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ha ... this is lax and lax doesnt like the taste of cannabutter so he added vanila know wat i say lax Harden the fuck up ha ... funny vid man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Choppers a legend. Fuck u man my butter is fucking delicious n I'm still getting retarded off me buns.I've 3 left n I'd only used 3 spoons of canna butter into the mix. Add vanilla dude,most recipes call for vanilla so this is a nice way of getting it in early n giving it time to infuse on the slow cook


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

hadrians wall is a reminder to all that the scots have nothing to offer civilised society. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, like my mom always use to say "scotlands shit"


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> this is very interesting, a poster on another forum says the following; "
> They are both fall out kids Ross and now Defcon. Let me explain how I have come to think this way, I joined SR1 very early on and got talking to the admin team on occasion so kinda felt I knew them by personality, I could tell them apart when answering my messages and after being hooked by SR magic I opened an account to sell bitcoins from and did good for almost 2years but couldn't recover when the site got taken down. So I knew the site well and spent most of my time on it. One day I was reading in the forum as you do, and something the admin at the time (before DPR) said in a post just stuck in my thoughts and I had to look a little deeper as the thought was doing my head in. It didn't take me long before I had found a website that I was convinced was the owner of SilkRoad and this website were the same person. I contacted the admin who had just started using dread pirate roberts and told him what I had found so he was aware it could be done and he sent a personal message back to me asking for the name of the site I thought was his (encrypted) . So i sent him the information he asked for and not two minutes later my PC started to throw wild error messages at me and my screen was not acting right, all the signs of being hacked were happening right in front of me, all the other PC's and laptops in the house were also affected and I got a call from a friend telling me the site had been pulled offline due to an error in the payment system that had dumped thousands of bitcoins into a few users accounts by mistake so was down for repairs, this is less than an hour after I sent the message and where did they get my IP address from? I'd only ever connected to them or there service using Tor then I realized I had used my clear net browser to access the website in question and was the only place the SilkRoad admin team could have got it from they looked at the servers access log. I timed how long the SilkRoad was offline (12hrs). The server had been moved because my guess had been spot on and scared the shit out of the man I call dread pirate roberts (admin before Ross) . This is May 2013 the server had been moved and given to the new DPR the first of the fall out kids Ross. He lived 10hrs drive from the man I had guessed and six months later the mistakes that uncovered the site had been made in this time.
> 
> As the dust settled from the SilkRoad seizure I sent the man who I had pointed out a message in real life and he replied and we started to talk and we even exchanged PGP keys. We spoke about an SR2 and I think I made him think cos a new SilkRoad forums just appeared from thin air and the new leader was the same man again for sure and he started to ignore my emails in real life, everything just didn't add up and as soon as SilkRoad 2.0 was alive and running the admin changed hands to fall out boy 2 Defcon. Over the break the site took at Christmas I'd guess and then two weeks ago i discovered something that proves what I'm saying to be true.
> ...


has been spoke of since the start of sr1 mate, but tbh i dont beleive it these computer experts can wack up a darknet market no problems in little time, the amount that sprung up after sr1 got raided proved that, i think they just get too comfy and think they untouchable because of there comp knowledge them bam the feds nab em lol

sr1 trial starts jan 2015, looking forward to seeing the outcome of that, doubt ol ross is tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

He's definitely gonna be made an example of bud


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's definitely gonna be made an example of bud


you know it! and when i say looking forward to seeing the outcome i dont mean i wish him any mega sentance that he will likely receive i mean the hypocrisy and wrongness of said huge sentance.


----------



## ghb (Nov 8, 2014)

come on chels!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2014)

Come on the pool


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Come on the Gfs tits


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Fucking cakes.find myself nodding off during the day


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking cakes.find myself nodding off during the day


.......lightweight!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Pfft,edibles are a brilliant use for trim. Bang for ur buck


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pfft,edibles are a brilliant use for trim. Bang for ur buck


Not into them really relax, tried a few in the dam and the cousin makes them but I love my joints too much. See the cousins buns leave some lads in states tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm sure your cousins buns are fabulous but it doesn't mean u can't smoke either..I'd never give up my bongs n tbh I use to be a joint man myself till I quit the cigs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure your cousins buns are fabulous but it doesn't mean u can't smoke either..I'd never give up my bongs n tbh I use to be a joint man myself till I quit the cigs


I wouldn't say fabulous m8 lol. What u at tonight anyway relax? What u smoking on?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I wouldn't of said my cousins buns gets all the lads rowdy haha lsd,cheese suprise n some fb gonna go to bed soon tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2014)

Man I'm gonna have a cannabutter n Nutella sandwich... Still not managed to get up yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man I'm gonna have a cannabutter n Nutella sandwich... Still not managed to get up yet


Ur turning into a lazy fuck m8 lol. Seen a stall today selling personalised Nutella jars.....want one?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2014)

Evening ladies, just in from a family members 21st birthday, in fairness i came home early to get a decent sleep after all the booze cos I got 7s football in the morning, time for a quick j or 2 then bed


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyone know any pen vaporisers to smoke dry herb in, know nothing about them, a m8s looking one???
Any links?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone know any pen vaporisers to smoke dry herb in, know nothing about them, a m8s looking one???
> Any links?


This is the one I got mate its pretty decent for the price, if ur mate likes it then he could spend more on a better one but this is a good starter, u only fit about a .3g in at a time and it give u about 4 good hits, 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dry-Herb-Vaporizer-Mini-BLACK-Pen-Evod-Mini-Ago-G5-Starter-kit-/191312931105?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item2c8b23a921


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2014)

I've said it many times, it's all about decentralisation.


*http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-04/25/darkmarket-prototype*

*http://darkmarket.net*






They've been working on DarkMarket for a couple of years but the competition was to code it, up and running as a proof of concept in 30 hours or less.

And here's $20.000 for your troubles lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2014)

So you've been making Exo/Psycho honeycomb wax and it's the morning after the night before.

That moment you open the kitchen door to go make a coffee and a wall of sweetness hits you in the face.


Breakfast!


----------



## eugene b (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/eugene-b.887121/ check out my new grow...nice plant mate.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 9, 2014)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/eugene-b.887121/ check out my new grow...nice plant mate.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Story lads .. quiet in here tday anybody up ta anytin ??? Just out havin a few pints with the gf meself


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

At nothing mate n that's the problem lol I'm smoking way 2 fucking much, I've still to clean out my tent n get the next lot on haha fucking pot


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> At nothing mate n that's the problem lol I'm smoking way 2 fucking much, I've still to clean out my tent n get the next lot on haha fucking pot


Ha man dnt be complainin bout smoking to much ... yea been lookin at new tent and set up man ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

What are u gonna be looking for size wise?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Was lookin at a 1.2 by 1.2 by 2 with 600w setup on amazon for around 220 euro ....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Jaysus you're going all out lol thought the missus wasnt keen?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2014)

jus done kew gardens, nice arboretum, fuk me the trees man lol, anyways I planted a little exo cross seed for Ikode in the palm house, fukin cunts will rip it out before its done no doubt, jus like the pigs snuffed him hey ffs cunts oh such is life and death, peace bro, nothing is forgotten


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

What's everyone at for the night? Always nice topping up my jar when I run out


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus you're going all out lol thought the missus wasnt keen?


Ive been a good boy lately ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's everyone at for the night? Always nice topping up my jar when I run outView attachment 3290096


Lucky cunt, I'm on the hunt again over here for some. Got a number some lad posted on a website saying he's selling cheese, pretty sure he's goina sort me out, just waiting on him texting when he's on his way lol. Fucking madness, I goggled where to buy weed over here, got a number and hope to have some soon lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's everyone at for the night? Always nice topping up my jar when I run outView attachment 3290096


Lookin nice man


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Or bring sum with ya thats wat ive always done wen goin to england


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

I've some in the post, should land tomoro.

Didn't fancy tryina bring enough on the plane to do me 15 days ffs lol. Just bouta get sorted here now anyway. All good


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What u really mean is your waiting on a car full of black guys coming to take your cash and possibly your shoes as well, lmao mate thats some dodgy tactics, like relax said u shud have got one of the lads to sort u out


Lmao, do u know who I am? Lol, I'm standing here with a m8. No chance on robbing me gaz, I'd eat the cunts for a bag of weed ATM lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sure if ya can let us know how much bail is im sure will all chip in ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

All sorted lads, 3GS of cheese and I've still got my shoes lol. Got the number off that topix site lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good wen sumtin works out ... is it any use ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, do u know who I am? Lol, I'm standing here with a m8. No chance on robbing me gaz, I'd eat the cunts for a bag of weed ATM lol


that's the joy of the Internet.we've no idea how u look bar old ass kicks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> All sorted lads, 3GS of cheese and I've still got my shoes lol. Got the number off that topix site lol


ur fucking mad! Wasn't chedz on about dealing from there haha fucking dodgy carry on...how was the lad? Bet he must of been sitting it with ur gorilla hands n goon on hand


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Good wen sumtin works out ... is it any use ?


He said on the phone it was cheese but it's some kinda lemon I think, stinky tho, I'm happy


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur fucking mad! Wasn't chedz on about dealing from there haha fucking dodgy carry on...how was the lad? Bet he must of been sitting it with ur gorilla hands n goon on hand


Sound enough fella relax, says ring anytime. His car was absolutly stinking of weed too lol, just goina spark one up now, at fuckin last

Lol, maybe it was cheddar the cunt......imagine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Aww man I would love if it was chedz talk about a mind fuck. That dealers some eejit meeting random fir the sake of a few pound.cowboys the lot of yous


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man I would love if it was chedz talk about a mind fuck. That dealers some eejit meeting random fir the sake of a few pound.cowboys the lot of yous


Ur right m8, a fuckin right eejit. Drivin about 10 mins too meet someone for 3G. Just pulled up side of road on a Main Street ffs. Ahh well, 3G for 30 quid ffs but needs must and all that. Hope my other arrives tomoro.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

The lads got posts on that site "advertising" since June ffs and he's still at it lol...what a twat


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Lol talk about a fucking liability.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 9, 2014)

its alot more common than ya might think, in london its pretty widespread they advertise openly on blackberry messenger etc and mg is scarey enough just on the phone fuck robbing him lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Call him back looking for an oz n beat the shit out of him, steal his clothes n car.give the cunt a dinosaur onsey n tell him to jog on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

U hear anything about this Irish vendor newuserlol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> its alot more common than ya might think, in london its pretty widespread they advertise openly on blackberry messenger etc and mg is scarey enough just on the phone fuck robbing him lol


It's fuckin nuts m8, no fuckin way would I be at that crack.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U hear anything about this Irish vendor newuserlol


hulkster or father ted people are saying?

i dunno tho, but that father ted had alot of links with the road, just seemed abit strange that the irish bust happend first then bam they hit every everywhere, plus 2 mil in coins and the many irish links to the road, strange.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 9, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> It's fuckin nuts m8, no fuckin way would I be at that crack.


madness mg but its common mate, they even do it with class a in london ive known em even have fucking bogof offers n shit like buy 3rocks or bags of H n get 1 free.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Suppose the cops have better things to do than tracking alleged online dealers. Could easily be a prank. Was thinking the hulkster but it said he was online recently didn't it?


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone awake need advice ASAP?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

U have one of them homo exotic dream?s


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

When I'd seen this it reminded me of going for spliffs on my breaks when I was at school n we'd always finish up late n ud have to walk into class stinking of ganja n you'd always play a scenario in your head n I'd always fuck it up


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3290657


well thats not very nice issit

well shitest yeild ever, hot temps, bugs, tents, atticks, heat, stresss
13 of 6

all nr gonenow anyways. dence as fuk and nice but yeild uuuurgh


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2014)

eyup all, how i everyone?


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

hungry


IC3M4L3 said:


> well thats not very nice issit
> 
> well shitest yeild ever, hot temps, bugs, tents, atticks, heat, stresss
> 13 of 6
> ...


shame about the yield but at least you got it out of there. any joy on new property yet? it's a bad time of year to be looking for a house, take some time off and have a chilled crimbo. 

im hungry today, anybody fancy winding me up with tales of how you just had a full english/irish.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> hungry
> 
> 
> shame about the yield but at least you got it out of there. any joy on new property yet? it's a bad time of year to be looking for a house, take some time off and have a chilled crimbo.
> ...


I only eat of an evening so no joy from me lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Some nice budder concentrate i got ... il be hot knifein the shit out of it later on ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ive nva tried it man so id say il be fckd of it later on ha


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

bho is intense! last time weed made me cough was some bho i threw on a glowing hot stainless steel ladel. fucking killed me off.

sae you one of them nocturnal feeders then? i get in that habit sometimes of not eating all day then 7pm comes and i can't stop once i start lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Some nice budder concentrate i got ... il be hot knifein the shit out of it later on ha


call over for a smoke man lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> call over for a smoke man lol


If ya wer closer i wud ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Making cookies in a bit.
Since I've chopped I've been on some made munch sessions,I've sat down to an entire pack of rice cakes n ate em all with peanut butter n Nutella. On a separate note I'd definitely give Sara Palin on the crazy bitch


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> bho is intense! last time weed made me cough was some bho i threw on a glowing hot stainless steel ladel. fucking killed me off.
> 
> sae you one of them nocturnal feeders then? i get in that habit sometimes of not eating all day then 7pm comes and i can't stop once i start lol.


yes mate, mix of constant lack of money here and also so many years working 2-3 jobs lol, dont eat anything all day n then evening time i eat more than 2-3 ppl combined lol

love a bit of BHO, an bubble hash, my perfect smoke these days, weed just doesnt get me there these days, short of smoking pure joints lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2014)

Afternoon all, my youngest is off school after being sick all night, just downloaded the latest Walking dead episode gonna sit and watch that with her now, for a 6 yr old she fucking loves bloody gorey stuff lol, just like her old dad


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2014)

Im the same with eating, I never usually eat before 2-3pm then I eat like I aint been fed in a month for rest of the night, always find myself struggling to eat in the mornings so just dont bother anymore.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon all, my youngest is off school after being sick all night, just downloaded the latest Walking dead episode gonna sit and watch that with her now, for a 6 yr old she fucking loves bloody gorey stuff lol, just like her old dad


www.youtubeonfire.com new site for watching films/series etc


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> www.youtubeonfire.com new site for watching films/series etc


Nice one ive been trying to find a decent film and tv streaming site, most the old ones are gone or all dodgy links with a lot of shit attached, ive been downloading everything and just sending it to my tv through wifi


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Man the Gfs cookies are savage. Tastes alot better than my lemon drizzle but mine did come from a mix odd thing is she used more cannabudder n all. My cake was 60g of butter but 10-20g was regular butter but she added 85g of straight canna butter. She's gonna try cannabis for the first time tomorrow n she's gonna eat one of them lol I told her to eat a quarter first.


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

edibles are the worst intro to cannabis i can imagine, you're in for a fun time trying to convince her she isn't dying or pissing herself!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Aww man n she suffers from panic attacks as it is haha I'll make sure she only has a tiny bit. Worst case scenario is she freaks out n never tried cannabis again..BIG WIN for me lol I love not having to share my pot


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Right guys hear me out,

Best mate got caught giving someone a wrap. Raided his house and found an ounce of coke 3 or 4 oz of benzo. 6 cuttings in the tent and about 10oz of bud in a jar plus 6k cash with scales... Basically his fucked and knows it so is gonna go guilty...here is the bad thing...me and him have spoke over wattsapp in regards to growing. Will I be raided?


He was nicked Saturday night come out yesterday afternoon and got court january the 7th if that makes any difference as to if I'm due a visit and when


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

you have nothing to worry about, they have him bang to rights they prob wont even look at his phone. even if they do, unless you sent him your name address and exactly what you are up to on the whatsapp msg then what do they have to trace you? even if they have all your details believe me they have more important priorities.

is you mind any more at ease?


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheers mate yeah helps. I sort of thought the same thing anyway. They ain't gonna have to look deep or anything his going guilty. They must have turned his phone off at 9:30am on a Sunday as it says that's when his phone was last online. He'd of 100% had messages sent whilst they had the phone asking if his about so I'd imagine they'd jus see that and not have to bother anymore. Also I would have thought they'd have raided everyone they could while he was in his cell and surely he'd be able to come out n tell everyone his been nicked if they wanna go after him because of the coke?


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2014)

let's face it, your "mate" sounds like a coppers dream. no more work required, that is how they like it. you'd be surprised the amount of people who get off on similar charges when they plead not guilty, the coppers don't get their shit 100% together and before you know it the judge is tossing it out.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Would they not have come by now? I mean if I was also selling I'd have got rid of the shit as soon as I found out.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2014)

Better safe than sorry ninja, id say pack up all your weed & stuff and send it to me for safe keeping I'll look after it for u,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Cooooookieeeees


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Cooooookieeeees


Buuuudddeeeerrrr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Ate it up


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Im gonna hot spoon it ... il take a pic of me diy kit ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

The diy kit ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fuk me coughin like a baby here ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Aww man wtf hot knifein #gangsta.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

This shit is luvly man .... can u use concentrates with the volcano ?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 10, 2014)

i got fm2015 today gboy, its feels different i like it but i dont like how much they changed where everything is, 2014 u still carnt get in torrent well not one that works anyway, so wasnt gonna bother with 2015 n just brought it.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Haha fuck em man end of the day its a few plants. Feel for my mate though can tell his nervous about what's to come. Talking to him his already over thinking things and thinking the worse. Never been inside before but to be honest i know hell be alright. He don't think his some sort of gangster but won't let someone take the piss. Be plenty of people in there like him who hell get on with


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> This shit is luvly man .... can u use concentrates with the volcano ?


Yeah you get a little gauge yolk for it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah you get a little gauge yolk for it.


Ahh i need to get one


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Cooooookieeeees


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man wtf hot knifein #gangsta.



Used to love a hot knife -I've still got an old hot tongs somewhere in my shed


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 10, 2014)

What cookies you lot got then? Currently got lemon skunk, silver bubble, critical+ and sunshine day dream in flower 2 weeks today.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 10, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> What cookies you lot got then? Currently got lemon skunk, silver bubble, critical+ and sunshine day dream in flower 2 weeks today.


They should just be about half way there then when the police call round ninja


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i got fm2015 today gboy, its feels different i like it but i dont like how much they changed where everything is, 2014 u still carnt get in torrent well not one that works anyway, so wasnt gonna bother with 2015 n just brought it.


I never did get fm14 m8, gonna wait a month and see if I can get a toreent for fm15 if not I'll buy it at xmas, just grudge paying for it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm probably Gonna grind up buds for more Cannabudder butter shits dope yo


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Got my parcel over today too lads, had to go to main post office over here to collect but alls good......no more payin for shitty deals lol


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> They should just be about half way there then when the police call round ninja


Haha ffs don't get me all paro man. How long you reckon is a safe time to assume I'm in the clear with nothing to worry about?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I never did get fm14 m8, gonna wait a month and see if I can get a toreent for fm15 if not I'll buy it at xmas, just grudge paying for it lol


same here gboy, i never played 2014 and still no working torrents its the only game i ever brought and it kills me but i been playing it since 92-93 season! cantona at man u and lee chapman at leeds, think even gorden strachen was still playing lol

35quid it fucking was n all, shamefull i no that i paid that but i love fm aka championship manager.

this new one they changed up quite a bit tho, still the best game ever made lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Never got into the soccer games...fuck that for a buzz when you've games like cod,halo n quake..those are good games. I've still not brought myself to sell any of my green haha thinking of only selling 10 making 500 then getting 500 worth of d10s sell em off @ 3e a pop n keep all my smoke to myself


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 11, 2014)

Morning all, fuck all to do today so another day on the xbox methinks lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

What's the craic with bizzle. Ain't seen him talking shit in a while now


----------



## ghb (Nov 11, 2014)

harvested hasn't he? been in bizzleland ever since!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah what a wanker...u ere me bizzle? Fuckers gone like a fart in the wind


----------



## ghb (Nov 11, 2014)

he works for a living remeber laxx? some ppl work so hard they get in from work have a shit shower and tea then it's bed.

we aren't all as tight as you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Shouldn't u be out laying some tar mac?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry, thought u were hydro lol fucking cookies. Erm..shouldn't you be poorly packaging things?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

took the kids n ex bowling earlier n for some grub, i havent been bowling in 10+ years was good fun tho and the kids get them things to roll the bowl off and the sides come up so they loved it and kept getting strikes, i was total shit at it, scored i think 38 over the game n the kids where in the 90s lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice one man.u needed that


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nice one man.u needed that


cheers mate, yeah it was a good day.

expensive but real good the kids loved it, how was ya edible experience then lax? was that your first time on the edibles?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

My 2 zlh and 2 psychosis

Can seem to stop the yellowing on the psy, ive upped the nutes but still dropping leaves daily, now the smaller zlh is doing the same, fuck knows whats wrong but they are still filling out nicely, now on day 38,


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

u do it quite often tho gboy i noticed ya grows sometimes can look abit ropey at the start then come harvest they look banging! pyscho is a very heavy feeder same as exo mate, dunno bout the zlh never smoked or grown it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah I know it will be all good just annoys me that they look so bad, but I suppose as long as I get a decent yields and smoke at the end who cares, 
the psycho seems to be a heavier feeder than the exo, thats it on what the exo needed to stay nice and green but I think it needs almost double that, the zlh im not sure about cos the big one is fine but the smaller one is yellowing with a lot of pinkish colour on the underside of leaves and through the buds.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

think that pinkish color is a sign of deficency isnt it? not shore tho mate.

exo and pyscho i think your be hardpressed to overfed either lol they are hungry bitch'es lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

Heres pics in better colour to let u see what I mean,
the zlh are the 1st 2 then the 2 psy


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 11, 2014)

Relax u layabout cunt, I don't do tarmac, it's the knackers that do that.....isn't it bizzle that tarmacs???


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

how far in are they gboy? they look pretty nice to me and look like bud formation is very nice, do look a touch underfed mind them pics tho deffo look better than the others do, now they taken in better light.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> how far in are they gboy? they look pretty nice to me and look like bud formation is very nice, do look a touch underfed mind them pics tho deffo look better than the others do, now they taken in better light.


Day 38 of 12/12 mate so just over 5 weeks in, still another 4 weeks to go on them


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> cheers mate, yeah it was a good day.
> 
> expensive but real good the kids loved it, how was ya edible experience then lax? was that your first time on the edibles?


still at it man n loving it. It's my first time having em made properly. I've thrown an 8th of hash into a tub of yoghurt before n shit went mad ate a 20 spot in one once. Remember cooking an omelette n right in the middle it hit me so I turned off the cooker n went off to bed.I was about 14 at the time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Relax u layabout cunt, I don't do tarmac, it's the knackers that do that.....isn't it bizzle that tarmacs???


I'm not a layabout I'm doing some serious philosophy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Day 38 of 12/12 mate so just over 5 weeks in, still another 4 weeks to go on them


just keep ontop of em n up the feed they will be fine by the looks of them pics, allmix again? some may slate biobizz but ive smoked the same strains grown many different ways for a long time i.e the co's and yet to taste anything as good as grown in allmix with there nutes, yeah i dont deny you can get better yield from other mediums etc but the taste of a allmix biobizz grow ive not yet tasted better.

can i be put on the sample list now and stop being so nice ya ira loving wanker lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2014)

Gary does fancy the ira alright


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> just keep ontop of em n up the feed they will be fine by the looks of them pics, allmix again? some may slate biobizz but ive smoked the same strains grown many different ways for a long time i.e the co's and yet to taste anything as good as grown in allmix with there nutes, yeah i dont deny you can get better yield from other mediums etc but the taste of a allmix biobizz grow ive not yet tasted better.
> 
> can i be put on the sample list now and stop being so nice ya ira loving wanker lmao


Yeah all the biobizz range as usual mate, 

And u are always on the sample list ya cunt dont worry lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gary does fancy the ira alright


Hell yeah lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 11, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> your only fed up cause you know ya a stingey cunt lmao
> 
> enough with the winding up anyway, how ya been? u working at the mo? crimbo not far off mate arrrrrghhhh more fucking money needed.


Im not bad mate, not working now the wife got a decent job so im full time dad for now, dont even mention xmas fuck sake ive got no cash and no presents yet for the wife need to use this harvest to sort that,

The wife has just booked a weekend trip to the Dam for me and her for my bday in 4 weeks so I need to do something good for her xmas and bday which is a cpl days after mine

How about u man u been doing ok? U all set for xmas?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im not bad mate, not working now the wife got a decent job so im full time dad for now, dont even mention xmas fuck sake ive got no cash and no presents yet for the wife need to use this harvest to sort that,
> 
> The wife has just booked a weekend trip to the Dam for me and her for my bday in 4 weeks so I need to do something good for her xmas and bday which is a cpl days after mine
> 
> How about u man u been doing ok? U all set for xmas?


u got a goodun there mate, shes always looking after ya didnt the missus pay for you to go dam a while back?

im doing better mate, was pretty down for a while n on a bender n half but sorted me nut out alot recently n doing alrite, gonna go spend some time with me family in london 2mora am looking forward to that, go bingo with me sister get pissed up n hopefully win lol bingo rules lol huge bar, can gamble away n aint all old grannys anymore some fit birds there or it may have been the triple vods i was drinking? they looked alrite to me vod eyes anyway lol


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Look nice mate what size pots you in? Next time I'm gonna go with 11L rather than 6.5. Only on week 2 but not overalls happy with how they look. Last time I done 11s I didn't train em and got stretch. This time I'm gonna train the fuckers.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 11, 2014)

actually, shit what am i doing chatting grow talk at this time, am deffo wrecked lol night.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Morning all

saw this n thought of you Rambo lmao ......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, rambo would come to mind if I'd seen that n all lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Any of u used kushie kush or carboload???


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Any of u used kushie kush or carboload???


No, very few snake oils used in this thread by anyone lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Ahh right. I'm wondering if should add to my current feed program but may just opt for molasses instead anyway. Not exact same but close


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ahh right. I'm wondering if should add to my current feed program but may just opt for molasses instead anyway. Not exact same but close


well what you using n what are your yields/plant health like? if theres nothing wrong currently then you might not need to change anything tbh

Also ive never found much difference in yield whether i use mj speific foods, with or without boosts etc, or even just £1 tomato food, a lot of these additives/boosts etc are just ways of making you part with more money, very rare you see something that actually has a noticeable difference on a plant


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Ghb will be your man for snake oils


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Ahh right. I'm wondering if should add to my current feed program but may just opt for molasses instead anyway. Not exact same but close


If ur not already using molasses start


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Typo f**ked this one up lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> just keep ontop of em n up the feed they will be fine by the looks of them pics, allmix again? some may slate biobizz but ive smoked the same strains grown many different ways for a long time i.e the co's and yet to taste anything as good as grown in allmix with there nutes, yeah i dont deny you can get better yield from other mediums etc but the taste of a allmix biobizz grow ive not yet tasted better.
> 
> can i be put on the sample list now and stop being so nice ya ira loving wanker lmao



just got the biobizz line and some allmix, we'll see about that.
on the fifth run in the same coco and one of my big plants aint happy, think the coco has finally reached saturation point in regards to calcium, who knows though?. and it aint the snake oils relax you cunt! 

after this run i'll try a soil grow with some smaller sized plants, just need to get rid of these big fuckoff beds of coco


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Loving the tunes ghb u mad fucker


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> well what you using n what are your yields/plant health like? if theres nothing wrong currently then you might not need to change anything tbh
> 
> Also ive never found much difference in yield whether i use mj speific foods, with or without boosts etc, or even just £1 tomato food, a lot of these additives/boosts etc are just ways of making you part with more money, very rare you see something that actually has a noticeable difference on a plant


Personally some additives have worked great for me and made much difference. Atm my plants I don't think could be any healthier, but a healthy plant can still be giving more to push and pull more from. On my normal get 7-12 harvests a yr 2oz average but on my mini grows n experiments anything from 5+ my last got taken before finish and would have been biggest yet. 15weeks veg monsters. 

It's more about adding n complimenting my regime than change. 

Ur right in respects a lot of additives just make you part with money if been sucked in plenty but ave got to a stable point n found best additives n base nutrient for me.


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loving the tunes ghb u mad fucker


it's a very appropriate tune i thought, just trying to inject a bit of culture into the thread.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

These are the girls atm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Goodluck finding a healthy vein lol


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If ur not already using molasses start


Yeh my jar ran out, I'm expecting one in post today if not for sure tomorrow but should be today lol.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> just got the biobizz line and some allmix, we'll see about that.
> on the fifth run in the same coco and one of my big plants aint happy, think the coco has finally reached saturation point in regards to calcium, who knows though?. and it aint the snake oils relax you cunt!
> 
> after this run i'll try a soil grow with some smaller sized plants, just need to get rid of these big fuckoff beds of coco


Great room u got there n good job being done..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

I get mine from a health store.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Such as?? Would a Holland n barrets have


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Oddly enough I couldn't find it in there but I did find it in other little random health stores. Some of the larger supermarkets might have it but I'd no luck with tesco. Here is the brand I found


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone into the ol health might wanna check out their brand of peanut butter, it literally just the peanuts n it's really reasonably priced bar the almond peanut butter. The molasses is really cheap btw, cost me less than 4e


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2014)

so is it almond butter or peanut butter with a few almonds in? either way i like the whole earth stuff, it is just mashed up peanuts with skins on, keeps you regular if you get me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Literally just almonds mashed up like the ones you mentioned but I like their normal peanut butter stuff it's like 8e for 1kg n the ingredients are literally roasted peanuts. Peanut butter n Nutella is the bizz when you've serious munchies


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Such as?? Would a Holland n barrets have


yeah holland n barretts do molasses, wilkinsons used to as well but not looked for it in there for ages


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah holland n barretts do molasses, wilkinsons used to as well but not looked for it in there for ages


Alright thanks I'll check my local store later.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

That's the molasses iv got coming meridian. It worked well last grow thru veg and 2week into flower I had amazing sized bulbs n floral production all over. The only grow I completed with it I used it late n sparingly but got smooth smoke n sweeter smell to a potent cheese girl


----------



## budolskie (Nov 12, 2014)

Just made sum space in flower tent 

For these 2 

The dog
 

Critical


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

Clone only gringo aka shitgo aka watered down exo.......bho


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Clone only gringo aka shitgo aka watered down exo.......bho
> 
> View attachment 3291938


lol still banging on about that are we?

Told ya before if you have got shit gringo then its been grown shit, simple as


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

@yorkie


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol still banging on about that are we?
> 
> Told ya before if you have gotIshit gringo then its been grown shit, simple as


Lol errr yea wotever u say mate....

Lol rimmier YOU dont tell me anything...I can understand why ur upset though ur area Is GASH, ur weed is GASH...shit even the Gash is fuckin GASH.....

Life must be emtional....

Oi u been had up buy any more fluffy terriers wiv a vendetta jus latl3y looooooool


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Rimmer u in Essex sides? A mate of mine was sayin the gringo started from round them sides and is a real head banger? Something he was convinced was the shits, so much so i wanted to get a bud of it and test it out haha.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol big mainey.....fuckin loool see u bucked up some courage n came bk wot happened missus let u ave ya sack back looooool

Oi lads listen......why does rimmer have to take tolerance breaks. ...????









Cause the dogs got his shit loooooooooool


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

QUOTE="Saerimmner, post: 11047946, member: 224323"]well what you using n what are your yields/plant health like? if theres nothing wrong currently then you might not need to change anything tbh

Also ive never found much difference in yield whether i use mj speific foods, with or without boosts etc, or even just £1 tomato food, a lot of these additives/boosts etc are just ways of making you part with more money, very rare you see something that actually has a noticeable difference on a plant[/QUOTE]

Fuck me n I fort I chatted some shit....snake oil looool try a run with sulicon added then one without.....

Peeps love spending hundreds on food....cause it works especially advanced nutes....try before u chat shit rimmer


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Lol big mainey.....fuckin loool see u bucked up some courage n came bk wot happened missus let u ave ya sack back looooool
> 
> Oi lads listen......why does rimmer have to take tolerance breaks. ...????
> 
> ...


More like too much going on to be on here during past few months. Unfortunate craps too. Can't keep this Dog Away Lemon.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Lol errr yea wotever u say mate....
> 
> Lol rimmier YOU dont tell me anything...I can understand why ur upset though ur area Is GASH, ur weed is GASH...shit even the Gash is fuckin GASH.....
> 
> Life must be emtional....


Coming from the boy living in downtown bangladesh lmao, yeah well shit down here mate, what with all the wide open spaces, huge gardens , lack of congestion, majority caucasian population, no mosques, lack of police an masses of ppl serving up, yeah right shithole, maybe one day i can be just like you and move an be surrounded by pollution/ragheads/ congestion and have a big enough house that i can actually have tent bonfires INSIDE the house 

instead of a LMFAO im gonna put this up to make you feel more at home instead ........


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> QUOTE="Saerimmner, post: 11047946, member: 224323"]well what you using n what are your yields/plant health like? if theres nothing wrong currently then you might not need to change anything tbh
> 
> Also ive never found much difference in yield whether i use mj speific foods, with or without boosts etc, or even just £1 tomato food, a lot of these additives/boosts etc are just ways of making you part with more money, very rare you see something that actually has a noticeable difference on a plant


Fuck me n I fort I chatted some shit....snake oil looool try a run with sulicon added then one without.....

Peeps love spending hundreds on food....cause it works especially advanced nutes....try before u chat shit rimmer[/QUOTE]

You do.....

And so does a £1 bottle of tomato food so whats your point?

Way i see it is this.........you buy expensive nutes, have sent me a sample n it was beyond shit, I grow with whatever takes my fancy at the time ( this time its Plagron nutes n soil btw) used a £1 bottle of tomato food last round to prove a point to someone n my shit i sent out was stinking up ppl letterboxes thru multiple layers................make of THAT what you will

Also.....talking shit? Have you forgotten about your stories regarding milk and your fan being so powerful it sucked something across the room n set your tent on fire???

You seem to forget lemon you lost all credibility in this thread months ago.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Lol big mainey.....fuckin loool see u bucked up some courage n came bk wot happened missus let u ave ya sack back looooool
> 
> Oi lads listen......why does rimmer have to take tolerance breaks. ...????
> 
> ...



Very poor attempt lemon, just making yourself look like even more of a twat.............

BTW How are those strains going that apparently would be all over our areas by now taking over?? lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Lem be trolling


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lem be trolling


He doesnt have the intelligence to troll properly, just kinda attempts bashing thru with it anyway tho bless him...........kinda like a blind person attempting surgery i find


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

Haha bashing fru I like that rimmer......

U popped at me sonny boy.....exois much better and the people from the salty shores of maldon will tell u that....

Anyways your posting like a mofo so ive clearly touched a nerve....

Ur too easy rimmer loooool

And with that lads I bid you a good day....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Morning lads, just woke up and smoked my last J, fuck I hate being skint, roll on 4 weeks till I chop.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, just woke up and smoked my last J, fuck I hate being skint, roll on 4 weeks till I chop.


lol i never have weed n ive got 6-7 weeks lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol i never have weed n ive got 6-7 weeks lol


Yeah but u obviously aint a weed fiend like myself, me with no weed is like a car with no petrol, it just refuses to start up in the morning.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


From Maineys ends lol......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> From Maineys ends lol......


Mog is one of the most well known and respected scottish rappers along with Loki and Louie, 
im actually mates with a cpl of them and also do some tunes but fuck putting mine on here for u lot to tear apart lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Fuck me n I fort I chatted some shit....snake oil looool try a run with sulicon added then one without.....
> 
> Peeps love spending hundreds on food....cause it works especially advanced nutes....try before u chat shit


You do chat shit.

1) liquid silica isn't a nutrient in the usual terms.

2) 90% of Advanced Nutrients line-up base is made from the same 2 industrial fertiliser salts, "Mono-Potassium Phosphate" and "Potassium Sulphate", this information is confirmed by the guaranteed analysis/ingredients label on their products and also displayed by each product listing on their website.


Most synthetic commercial fertilisers (for cannabis) consist of mainly these 2 salts.

500g tubs that will last through 100's of plants can be had on eBay for £7-£9.
I've been using the same 2 tubs on and off for the last 4 years.

Armed with this knowledge and the ability to read and understand N-P-K values on a label alongside understanding cannabis nutritional needs one can get exceptional results from a cheapo £3.50 bottle of Aldi vegetable feed compared to high priced and heavily marketed cannabis specific nutes, which as shown are usually made from the same or similar salts.

Basic elemental nutrition, it's as simple as it gets.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol u embarrassed of Ur own work Gary? Wherz ya balls at c'mon let's have it!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Lol u embarrassed of Ur own work Gary? Wherz ya balls at c'mon let's have it!


No aint embarrassed but not gonna put something on here that will link directly back to me irl and get myself fucked just to show off to u lot,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You do chat shit.
> 
> 1) liquid silica isn't a nutrient in the usual terms.
> 
> ...


Way I see it is if you can afford n want to spend then fine tune Ur skills accordingly u pick a nutrient base and additives that suit u. If u can or just don't want n want the challenge of taking longer to adapt to Ur regime because Ur trying Ur own equations on products without much guide on our plants in particular then that's a growers choice. Whatever brings the best outcome for u is the idea


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No aint embarrassed but not gonna put something on here that will link directly back to me irl and get myself fucked just to show off to u lot,


I'll accept that lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

This is my main man, taught me most of what I know today about writing. The longest and most respected rapper north of the border, this guy is know all over scotland and has worked with many established artists, here is a tune off his newest album, which is pretty politically motivated.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> just got the biobizz line and some allmix, we'll see about that.
> on the fifth run in the same coco and one of my big plants aint happy, think the coco has finally reached saturation point in regards to calcium, who knows though?. and it aint the snake oils relax you cunt!
> 
> after this run i'll try a soil grow with some smaller sized plants, just need to get rid of these big fuckoff beds of coco


you always grown em nice g, but your deffo one mad fucker with that music lol and the way you go fast with the cam at the end lmao

@sae

u fucker, but i did lol hard when i see that post, deffo wasnt me that one lol i was talking to the ex and saying i wana go to a certain all u can eat resturant in london whilst im down visiting family, the bitch then went on to tell me id been with her n all me family a few months ago and was so smashed that id eaten 7plates of food was covered in shit id dropped over meself barely made it back to the car and gone to sleep, still carnt remember doing it but me family have confirmed, drugs are bad.

@zedd

this is a lovely strain of lemon you got there honestly, isnt the las one but is some really nice weed rock solid buds at 9wk like that! yes please, has the stink and alot of flavour im impressed, could always be hit or miss with chedz lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Whatever brings the best outcome for u is the idea


The idea is to do what's best for the plant as much as you practically can.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2014)

My new 2.4m tent has just landed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah guys drugs are bad...damn communists


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahaha, get ready for the nonce brigade telling you for the last time, NO TRADING!


Don't know what you're talking about mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> hahaha, get ready for the nonce brigade telling you for the last time, NO TRADING!


Fuck em, ive never been one to listen to authority figures


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2014)

teehee you naughty boys. smoking a nice exo today, 230 a go but the best exo i've had in ages, nice colour to it


----------



## power green (Nov 12, 2014)

Just popped 16 money makers and have Dr krippling bulk to to do aswell Anyone done these ladies. can't find much talk on them .


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2014)

ice is your man, think he has a killed a few of those incredible bulks before


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

Evening lads hows things ... just hme from work gonna roll a fat one and a slice of sum nice cake i made from me butter ... shit fuks u up real good ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thpught a boring night was on the cards but the wife just came in from work with a case of beers for me, gd times.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

Half tempted to go out for a pint meself man ... will defo be going out friday to watch scotland get there ass wooped


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Half tempted to go out for a pint meself man ... will defo be going out friday to watch scotland get there ass wooped


Hahahaha we are gonna pump the irish on friday mate, Scotland have been on form recently which is something I dont get to say very often, 
my wife the lucky bitch is going to the scotland v england match nxt week with her mate, can see us giving the english a tough game as well


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahahaha we are gonna pump the irish on friday mate, Scotland have been on form recently which is something I dont get to say very often,
> my wife the lucky bitch is going to the scotland v england match nxt week with her mate, can see us giving the english a tough game as well


We aint been playn to bad ourselfs man shud be a good game and both teams do need the win


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Between your whooping ass n Garys pumping I'm not sure if you guys are being honest about your sexuality


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Between your whooping ass n Garys pumping I'm not sure if you guys are being honest about your sexuality


Your the one that constantly makes gay remarks, are u sure u arent trying to compensate for summit, or cover up for ur own homosexuality, now I think about it it all adds up, leather gimp slippers, dodgey leisurely attire, tuxedo tshirts,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Between your whooping ass n Garys pumping I'm not sure if you guys are being honest about your sexuality


I shud hav known u wer sitin there in ur gimp suit watchin posts waitin to pick sexual references from them ya dirty bastard ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone seen the news? A window cleaner cable car has snapped a cable and is haging at a bad angle 68 floors up outiside the new world trade centre, the building only opened 9 days ago, rescuers are still trying to reach the guys trapped inside

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/world-trade-centre-live-updates-4617378


----------



## power green (Nov 12, 2014)

ghb said:


> ice is your man, think he has a killed a few of those incredible bulks before


Cheers mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Anyone seen the news? A window cleaner cable car has snapped a cable and is haging at a bad angle 68 floors up outiside the new world trade centre, the building only opened 9 days ago, rescuers are still trying to reach the guys trapped inside
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/world-trade-centre-live-updates-4617378
> 
> View attachment 3292207


They got them out man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

power green said:


> View attachment 3292215 Here's my money maker 24 hours soak. 48 hours in paper towel. 4 days in root riot cube. 5.8 ph weak solution of canna veg .


Hope u remembered to wipe the exif data from ur pics or you will have the pigs at ur door in no time


----------



## power green (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hope u remembered to wipe the exif data from ur pics or you will have the pigs at ur door in no time


----------



## power green (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheers mate all done


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> you always grown em nice g, but your deffo one mad fucker with that music lol and the way you go fast with the cam at the end lmao
> 
> @sae
> 
> ...


told ya...nice to have the confirmation from el Cappo, peace bro


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2014)

btw for the record, the zlh improves massively with a cure of only 2 weeks,as does livers imo, but zlh is much stronger out of the blocks on a par with psycho imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

Exo in the cupboard have stretched to shit n gone all fucking gangly, fucked me right off, just gna kill the whole lot tomorrow


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2014)

Gonna enjoy me a kief joint. Keif cigarette. Cigarette with the most shameful sprinkling of keif on it. Yay. Correct me where i'm wrong, but i thought that London was a place you could get good bud, yet i've seen absolutely nothing but shit. The only nice stuff i've come across, and by nice, i mean harvested at the right time, and dried correctly, was still pretty naff (lemon haze).

Where the fuck are these date-rape indicas lurking? I know they exist!

This city is a fucking shit hole. Why the fuck would anyone choose to live here when they could get a nice house in the country for half the price of a shitty little flat share, and grow to their hearts content. Gonna have to have words with the missus about this, she promised me rainbows and unicorns and instead i got a broken boiler and Nigerian neighbours


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

Well fck it i went out for a few pints ... just about to eat a curry now then might do a dab but il deffo be havin a big fat j


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> btw for the record, the zlh improves massively with a cure of only 2 weeks,as does livers imo, but zlh is much stronger out of the blocks on a par with psycho imo


Cant wait to chp my zlh keeping it all for personal barring the odd sample so should get a good cure by the end and ishould have some at at least 8 weeks cure, the psy I got aint yielding even half as much but smells amazing


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cant wait to chp my zlh keeping it all for personal barring the odd sample so should get a good cure by the end and ishould have some at at least 8 weeks cure, the psy I got aint yielding even half as much but smells amazing


My psychosis didn't yield as much either gaz, dunno why that is but the yield of the lemon made up for it


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cant wait to chp my zlh keeping it all for personal


*Cough*

What is this ZLH btw? Granted i've not grown in 3 years, feels like 20, but last i read everyone was all up about the LFLH


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> *Cough*
> 
> What is this ZLH btw? Granted i've not grown in 3 years, feels like 20, but last i read everyone was all up about the LFLH


( Z ) lemon haze = zlh .... hope this helps


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> ( Z ) lemon haze = zlh .... hope this helps


Thankyou for pointing out the obvious  My post was basically saying what does Z refer to.


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Exo in the cupboard have stretched to shit n gone all fucking gangly, fucked me right off, just gna kill the whole lot tomorrow


Got pics of em


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Got pics of em


No bit too pissed off atm, me handling somthing like a camera atm would only end up in it smashed to fucking pieces lol, whys that?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No bit too pissed off atm, me handling somthing like a camera atm would only end up in it smashed to fucking pieces lol, whys that?


Wanted to see what u meant by gangly lool


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Wanted to see what u meant by gangly lool


they have stretched to fuck an branches wont even support their own weight, also during stretch they have decided to shoot out hundreds of tiny branches everywhere, seriously just cant be arsed with em, cant really afford to kill em but doubt leaving em in there will cause anything but hassles


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> they have stretched to fuck an branches wont even support their own weight, also during stretch they have decided to shoot out hundreds of tiny branches everywhere, seriously just cant be arsed with em, cant really afford to kill em but doubt leaving em in there will cause anything but hassles


What about extreme defol before u get further in, it will give u much more control n they'll sober up quick. How far in r they


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 12, 2014)

BigMaineyXL said:


> What about extreme defol before u get further in, it will give u much more control n they'll sober up quick. How far in r they


2 weeks into 12/12, cant even be arsed to attempt defoliating em as i know its just gonna be a waste of time


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> 2 weeks into 12/12, cant even be arsed to attemit defoliating em as i know its just gonna be a waste of time


All these hours later an ur still moaning like a bitch....get sum string and some bamboo and sort it out u lazy fuck.....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 12, 2014)

Greengo aka shitgo as sold buy highlife seed bank

http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/greengo


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Greengo aka shitgo as sold buy highlife seed bank
> 
> http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/greengo


Loooooool that's fucked up


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> Greengo aka shitgo as sold buy highlife seed bank
> 
> http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/greengo


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

Lemon king said:


> All these hours later an ur still moaning like a bitch....get sum string and some bamboo and sort it out u lazy fuck.....


If you had read any of the comments your tiny brain would realise they are past that stage as i said repeatedly


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

So Lemon, has your extractor fan caused anymore accidents/deaths recently? Must be hard harnessing all that power in such a small area lmao........


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2014)

Doesn't lemons extractor blow tho not suck?? Didn't blow on a joint and burn his tent down? Lmao, how can anyone take anything this lad says seriously, one jumped up little twat that reckons he's a fuckin kingpin or someshit


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

brb got to do the school run


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Already can't wait for this lot to come down and get another going. Gonna go with bigger pots though for sure. Was wanting to run some regs but due to mates phones taken by the pigs better keep numbers down just incase. Gonna just go with something simple and decent yield probably either stuff from sweet seeds or dinafem.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2014)

haha, nobody give you a cutting yet? good luck with the seeds ninja


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

ninja1 said:


> Already can't wait for this lot to come down and get another going. Gonna go with bigger pots though for sure. Was wanting to run some regs but due to mates phones taken by the pigs better keep numbers down just incase. Gonna just go with something simple and decent yield probably either stuff from sweet seeds or dinafem.


what county you in out of interest?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

mmmm super lemon haze, HARD MODE!! (no white hairs),super lemon haze


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2014)

all bud pheno?, seems legit.
a lot of haze going around at the minute, i think they may be replacing cheese as the cash crop soon.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2014)

not into the bubble hash any more? bho bound?


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Nov 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> all bud pheno?, seems legit.
> a lot of haze going around at the minute, i think they may be replacing cheese as the cash crop soon.


Haze and Amnesia defo getting more hype now than cheese but then again cheese will stand as its done all these years


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2832379/Biggest-legal-pot-auction-U-S-history-offering-literal-ton-weed-winning-bid.html?ITO=1490


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> not into the bubble hash any more? bho bound?


Well I've I've always preferred concentrates over water hash to be honest and the bags I have are quite small so make decent runs a chore.

And I've just splashed out on a 2oz BHO tube, I'll sling a couple of pics up in a bit, it's a right tool.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Thankyou for pointing out the obvious  My post was basically saying what does Z refer to.


The Z in zlh refers to who named the pheno we have, does that narrow it down enough for u mate lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2014)

everyone seems to be going the bho route, i just can't get past the versatility of a joint though, can take it pretty much anywhere.

would love a nice dab but knowing me i'd end up hooked and turning my crop into oil haha.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well woke up to another day with no weed, did raid my freezer tho and making some iso hash with the last of the trim from my last crop,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

Almost done, another 15 mins and it shud be good to scrape off and start testing


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2014)

Evening ladies how are we all ...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening ladies how are we all ...


Not too bad Irish just sitting testing a little iso J, u up to much tonight mate?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not too bad Irish just sitting testing a little iso J, u up to much tonight mate?


Nah man few joints and might hav a dab .... Im savin meself for the big game tomora man and pissy weather here today so better of in


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not too bad Irish just sitting testing a little iso J, u up to much tonight mate?


feeling greasy?






need some green myself, might be able to get a loan on some til mine is done, that's what growing is all about
fuck buying weed!.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well yeah the iso is nice, done a J with very little smeared on the skin and im now stoned out my tits, got about 2g of the stuff so that will do me a gd few joints.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuckin hell its another quiet day in here aint it


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yea quiet as fuk man


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2014)

http://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/regenerate-cannabis-plants/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=regenerate-cannabis-plants


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2014)

I saw Polish so I didn't bother clicking


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I saw Polish so I didn't bother clicking


Thats just the link I chose m8 has polish subs, but thete os nothing polish about the video lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2014)

That guys some gay head on him


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2014)

Nah, its not appealing sorry u know what I take back the sorry. I find those posts offensive I'm gonna report em


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That guys some gay head on him


Mate I seen him live in glasgow a few years ago hes a funny motherfucker, has a few albums out of all funny comedy songs, some are very risky and push the limit a bit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah, its not appealing sorry u know what I take back the sorry. I find those posts offensive I'm gonna report em


Well fuck u cunt


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2014)

Whats happening lads? Big match tomoro gaz? I'm working with a few Scottish lads at the min, must say there good owl crack lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Garys lame vids put me to sleep last night


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Morning all, decided to be a bit les shasty and only chop 4 of the plants lol, now got 5 under the 600 until harvest


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

you talking about those cheese that you weren't happy with, the stretchy ones?

surely 9 would have been better then 5 or did you over crowd and that is what has led to the stretch? either way throwing away plants you spent time and money growing is amateur hour rimmer!

stick to the tomato food!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Garys lame vids put me to sleep last night


Heres another just for u ya wee irish gimp


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> you talking about those cheese that you weren't happy with, the stretchy ones?
> 
> surely 9 would have been better then 5 or did you over crowd and that is what has led to the stretch? either way throwing away plants you spent time and money growing is amateur hour rimmer!
> 
> stick to the tomato food!


overcrowded due to too much veg time n massive stretch, a weeks less veg n i reckon the 9 woulda been fine,my fault entirely as i kinda ignored em for a week or so as had other stuff going on

As soon as these are done cupboard is getting swapped over to a veg tent for cuttings n gna flower an auto or 2 out in there at the same time since they will flower on 18h light


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

you gonna punt clones instead did i read a few pages back? it's never appealed to me, had a few people asking me too but i only sort close friends out. couldn't be doing with un organised growers fucking me around. bad enough sorting people buds lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

hey G not sure if tha was helpful to sae lol ive been fukkin things up too all booze related of course about 6 weeks back didn't realise (but did when sober) the mrs had filled the water softener with salt so as the weather and water temp dropped I was filling with part softened water from the hot water tap to opt the temps, well that's the end of my psycho cuts lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

btw the exo got the same water and loved it....weird


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> overcrowded due to too much veg time n massive stretch, a weeks less veg n i reckon the 9 woulda been fine,my fault entirely as i kinda ignored em for a week or so as had other stuff going on
> 
> As soon as these are done cupboard is getting swapped over to a veg tent for cuttings n gna flower an auto or 2 out in there at the same time since they will flower on 18h light


another way mate would be top the lanky fuks rite down and drop the light over them, gonna be quicker than binning and restarting? cos u havnt got stretched roots breadbin


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

anyone got any jokes? funny shit cos I need to laugh today or I will lose it lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

fuk it im gonna watch the mrs take a shower


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk it im gonna watch the mrs take a shower



is that your idea of a joke?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> is that your idea of a joke?


whaddya mean mate?


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

you say one sec that you were pissed off anybody got any jokes, the very next second you were like; fuck it i'll just watch the mrs in the shower........ either way i hope it cheered you up


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

nicely ducked man some skills there hey lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> you gonna punt clones instead did i read a few pages back? it's never appealed to me, had a few people asking me too but i only sort close friends out. couldn't be doing with un organised growers fucking me around. bad enough sorting people buds lol


yes mate, all to 1 bloke, as many as i can physically produce for him he rckons


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone got any jokes? funny shit cos I need to laugh today or I will lose it lol


whats the definition of indefinetely?

when your balls are banging up against her arse you know you are indefinetely lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

https://suicidegirls.com/videos/10851/guide-to-living-how-do-i-roll-a-joint/


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

you love the wronguns dont you sae.

looks like they haven't had a bath all year between the four of em. lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

where is everyone?! fucking dead


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

sitting here bored shitless mainly lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

terrible aint it? been a shitty old day here but the sun has finally came out, when it's home time ffs.

going to see the drop later which should be ok, hadn't been the flics in 5 years but this is the third time in a month lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

yup, even thinking of getting a job im that bored these days lmao


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

don't be silly now, get yourself a dog if you're that bored

i'm sure things'll pick up if rambo goes on a bender and ice gets back on the pregabs lol i think things are going quite smoothly for everyone at the minute so i won't tempt fate too much......


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

ah your a cat man, explains a lot..........

just sitting around hey? would be rude to allow them to gather dust, find a new home where they will be loved and cherished by somebody who will treat them properly


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Last but of canna butter so I said I'd try the cookies myself long story short I'm the fucking biz! Made shit of the Gfs cookies mine have a bit of added peanut butter


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

how did she find them or is she waiting for the weekend? gonna be a write off!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Last but of canna butter so I said I'd try the cookies myself long story short I'm the fucking biz! Made shit of the Gfs cookies mine have a bit of added peanut butter View attachment 3293524


whatever is in that picture i cant see lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Northern lights


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

not missing much sae, relax some cookies that looked like they were made by harvey price. probably make you look like him too if you ate one.

really looks nice irish, is that cfl the only light??!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Northern lights


NL was my first ever grow back in the day lol, 6 NL under a 400W HPS in a dusty loft, no tent/extractor anything lmao, literally just a light


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yea man i just had an aul 250w cfl lien around and started bak up wit it and used it for the whole run .. ive 4 girls in a ds60 but 1 is just so much better than the other 3 i really shud hav cloned her... goin to upgrade over nxt few weeks to a 600w setup and either 1m or 1.2 tent


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heres the whole lot


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

that light is no good for flowering, the big plant is getting all the attention so your other girls will have no chance unless you prop them up on something to get more light.

defo look into getting a 600, you'll get 5x the bud from it than you will that cfl


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> that light is no good for flowering, the big plant is getting all the attention so your other girls will have no chance unless you prop them up on something to get more light.
> 
> defo look into getting a 600, you'll get 5x the bud from it than you will that cfl


I know man but i had to move the light as the big 1 grew so wat can u do ... il be keepin the cfl and this tent for veg ....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow gbh, just cuz I rock it doesn't mean my hearts made of stone.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Rimmer the cookies look glorious


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I know man but i had to move the light as the big 1 grew so wat can u do ... il be keepin the cfl and this tent for veg ....



take a spare pot, turn it upside down and sit a short plant on top, then they are all the same height.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> take a spare pot, turn it upside down and sit a short plant on top, then they are all the same height.


I cud prob do this with 2 of them ... why the fck did i not think of this .. cheers ghb il give this a shot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Stoned out me box cleaning the tent with blue oyster cult blasting. How do I know when I've used enough bleach? Yeah I suppose it's a silly question. I'm obviously not using enough if I'm questioning it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Rambo put on a bit of weight. I'm sure he'll do most things for a tenner


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

haha, that was random but i liked it.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I know man but i had to move the light as the big 1 grew so wat can u do ... il be keepin the cfl and this tent for veg ....


lovely colour to the leaves man uve deffo got it healthy and it will yield all it can from the light its got


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

hi guys thought id pop in say hi a new grower from the south


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

"New" is it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> hi guys thought id pop in say hi a new grower from the south


evening, what ya got growing atm?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just got my reply from blackpool cops about my speeding offence the other week, they have offered me a spped awareness course instead of the fine and 3 points, only prob is scotland dont do the course, so ive just booked it for down south and gonna drive down and do it, means I will pay 50 quid more than I would have with the fine by time i pay for the course and fuel to get down and back but I avoid another 3 points on my licence,


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2014)

and you get the education from the course which will make you a better driver in the long run  excuse to perv on a few pissed up slappers and junkies too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> evening, what ya got growing atm?


just got some 4 silver haze at the mo in a 1.2 x 1.2 tent


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just got some 4 silver haze at the mo in a 1.2 x 1.2 tent


If you mean SSH then thats a personal favourite of mine lol, gd choice lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey gbhoy u watchin the game ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lovely colour to the leaves man uve deffo got it healthy and it will yield all it can from the light its got


Thats all im hopin for man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> If you mean SSH then thats a personal favourite of mine lol, gd choice lol


yeh my first grow was killa watt got 17 dry oz but wasnt the best was airy. think i over fed these at the mo aswell plants are cupping i put a thread up in plants problem page just waitting for a replay about it


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh my first grow was killa watt got 17 dry oz but wasnt the best was airy. think i over fed these at the mo aswell plants are cupping i put a thread up in plants problem page just waitting for a replay about it


whack the pic up in here as well, lads will help you out, thing with the plant problems thread is you will get about 756 contradictory answers in about 3mins lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> whack the pic up in here as well, lads will help you out, thing with the plant problems thread is you will get about 756 contradictory answers in about 3mins lol


prob the best photo hmm cant seem to upload it


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

COYBIG


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

just looked at pompeygrows weeds, they are fucked rite up mate, u started em on flower boosting nutes at 1 11 14 is the wrong nutes for young clones,, bin em mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just looked at pompeygrows weeds, they are fucked rite up mate, u started em on flower boosting nutes at 1 11 14 is the wrong nutes for young clones,, bin em mate


y`know one of these days someone will actually take you seriously when you say shit like this n kill all their plants


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> prob the best photo hmm cant seem to upload it


hard to tell with the light on but they just look a bit over watered mate hence the leaves drooping


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

posted from elsewhere


Leaf fringe standing up – Leaf fringes that point up mean the leaf is trying to dissipate as much moisture as possible, but it is unable to. This could be caused by toxic salt buildup, lack of water, or heat stress.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> COYBIG


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

oh well immmm sorry its not what anyone wants to hear but u can yield from toxic plants like these, they are fuked from too much K early on and wont yield properly so y I say bin em and save the 3 months of ballache imo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Missus wants to watch the Germany game what site do u use for streaming the foozeball?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.vipbox.eu/soccer


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

Sound one new


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3293643


see if you can take a picture when the light is off but dont panic too much about em, not like they are keeling over or anything


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Fuk me the scottish are dirty bastards


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

new product about to be released, thought you vapo lot in here might like it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

sorry had people round when i got the clone in was already on 1/4 strength and canna a+b is from seeds right up to flower do u want a photo with of it out of the tent with better light


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Was just talkin to lad in grow shop sae said he wud bring me in a volcano for 400 euros i taut this was good any1 else tink so it was a digi easy valve


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> sorry had people round when i got the clone in was already on 1/4 strength and canna a+b is from seeds right up to flower do u want a photo with of it out of the tent with better light


he was yanking ya chain mate, they dont look to bad, just a bit of heat stress and/or overwatering i reckon, see if you can take a picture with the HPS off n post it up but dont worry too much as they dont look serious or anything


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Was just talkin to lad in grow shop sae said he wud bring me in a volcano for 400 euros i taut this was good any1 else tink so it was a digi easy valve


and whats that in real money? they are on ebay for £320 upwards

edit: 400 potatoes is £319 lol, so basically he is gna order one off ebay for ya lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Was just talkin to lad in grow shop sae said he wud bring me in a volcano for 400 euros i taut this was good any1 else tink so it was a digi easy valve


get the other valve man u can then have big fuk off bags not them piddly lil easy valve bags imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Was just on ebay lookin and this got me atention just cause u can get an app on ur phone

http://m.ebay.ie/itm/261645804709?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah im watching the game Irish, and u have a cheek the irish players have been just as bad if not worse with they're tackles, still a gd close game so far bit u know scotland gonna win it by the end we had the more chances so far and keeping the pressure up, we only lost 1 of our last 9 games and that was to germany the world champs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> he was yanking ya chain mate, they dont look to bad, just a bit of heat stress and/or overwatering i reckon, see if you can take a picture with the HPS off n post it up but dont worry too much as they dont look serious or anything


 this looks the worst


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wud ya go way outta that gary use are dirty shits ha ... and we hav had same amount of chances so get over yaself at least we dont look like a team scared that has to foul


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ohh and by the way the germans didn beat us ha wont be as bad as bern bet by england tho thats gonna hurt twice as much as us beaten use tonite


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> this looks the worst View attachment 3293743 View attachment 3293753 View attachment 3293762


if thats the "worst" then you have very little to worry about, bump up the feeding to stop the yellowing and check your temps/watering schedule to sort out the tacoing of the leaves


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

wheres ice n bizzle n everyone else? been like a week since some of em have been in


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> if thats the "worst" then you have very little to worry about, bump up the feeding to stop the yellowing and check your temps/watering schedule to sort out the tacoing of the leaves


ah right i thought it was over fed that because thats when the cupping started when i put the feed up to 15ml in 10 liter of water temps are about 74 / 80 with lights on and 69 is the lowest its droped down to feeding every over day 2and half liters per 10liter pots


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Come on Scotland!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right i thought it was over fed that because thats when the cupping started when i put the feed up to 15ml in 10 liter of water temps are about 74 / 80 with lights on and 69 is the lowest its droped down to feeding every over day 2and half liters per 10liter pots


if you go to google image search n type in "cannabis deficiency" there will be a whole series of these pics....




right click on em n save em to ur computer for future reference

an there are all other sorts of handy pics on there as well that may help


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right i thought it was over fed that because thats when the cupping started when i put the feed up to 15ml in 10 liter of water temps are about 74 / 80 with lights on and 69 is the lowest its droped down to feeding every over day 2and half liters per 10liter pots


also 2.5L of water per pot is probably too much for plants that small, I have 5ft cheese plants in 11L pots n they only get 2L each roughly every 2-3 days


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> if you go to google image search n type in "cannabis deficiency" there will be a whole series of these pics....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saerimmner said:


> also 2.5L of water per pot is probably too much for plants that small, I have 5ft cheese plants in 11L pots n they only get 2L each roughly every 2-3 days


ah ok then cool ill feed them alot less then and wait for a bit of run off what do u guys use to clone ur plants i was thinking of getting http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Propagation-Grow-Room-Propagating-T5-Light-Tent-Cloning-Seed-Wave-Kit-/201164607036?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item2ed6584e3c


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> wheres ice n bizzle n everyone else? been like a week since some of em have been in


everyones doing biz via phones now mate after cuntybollax banned all the trades


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yaaasssss get fucking in there scotland


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Great goal


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Super goal gaz


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Good game wudn say scotland deserve it but it was a good goal they scored


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Well that was a close game, some real dirty tackles at the end from the irish but wasnt enough to see of the mighty Scots, bring on England on tuesday


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well that was a close game, some real dirty tackles at the end from the irish but wasnt enough to see of the mighty Scots, bring on England on tuesday


Wud ya fck of gary use punched a keeper in the face use wer the dirty bastards just got away with it


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ha its not like use scots to be dirty fckers ha lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Be good to see yous beat England gaz, just as well it ain't NI tho, we'd fukin stuff yous lmao. Beat fuckin 2-0 by Romania tonight lol. You know what? We're all shite lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wud ya fck of gary use punched a keeper in the face use wer the dirty bastards just got away with it


Ur just bitter cos u lost, suck it up bitch, lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ur just bitter cos u lost, suck it up bitch, lol


Im not bitter at all man ... good game great goal just shit referees ... ive mailed ya man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2014)

outdoor grow Northumberland lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah ok then cool ill feed them alot less then and wait for a bit of run off what do u guys use to clone ur plants i was thinking of getting http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Propagation-Grow-Room-Propagating-T5-Light-Tent-Cloning-Seed-Wave-Kit-/201164607036?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item2ed6584e3c


varies in here, some use aero cloners, some coco plugs/rockwool cubes an i just bang em straight into soil, depends on just how hard/expensive u wanna make it

Do you have a seperate veg area or just the 1 tent?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> everyones doing biz via phones now mate after cuntybollax banned all the trades


oh i know that but strange for em not to pop in here every few days at least, if you or any of the lads see any of em let em now its gringo time lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> varies in here, some use aero cloners, some coco plugs/rockwool cubes an i just bang em straight into soil, depends on just how hard/expensive u wanna make it
> 
> Do you have a seperate veg area or just the 1 tent?


just the one tent at the mo was going to see how this grow went then buy a 2nd 1.2 x1.2 tent or go for a 2.4 x1.2 and just buy a little clone tent with the t5 lights not really sure what way to go


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> outdoor grow Northumberland lol


 alnwick poison gardens


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just the one tent at the mo was going to see how this grow went then buy a 2nd 1.2 x1.2 tent or go for a 2.4 x1.2 and just buy a little clone tent with the t5 lights not really sure what way to go


honestly depends on if your just doing it for personal smoke or growing to sell as that dictate what equipment you should buy

also look at LED`s instead of t5`s, much more efficient


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> honestly depends on if your just doing it for personal smoke or growing to sell as that dictate what equipment you should buy
> 
> also look at LED`s instead of t5`s, much more efficient


doing it to sell mostly and a little for my self


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh i know that but strange for em not to pop in here every few days at least, if you or any of the lads see any of em let em now its gringo time lol


Ive been talking to ice last cpl days ill say to him ur looking for him about they cut


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im not bitter at all man ... good game great goal just shit referees ... ive mailed ya man


Ive replied mate, it was a good game, the return leg nxt june is gonna be a heated affair tho


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Sup mates!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup mates!


My dick in your mum


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive replied mate, it was a good game, the return leg nxt june is gonna be a heated affair tho


 Ya comin over for it man ??


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> My dick in your mum


Why are you on a growing site Gary everyone knows you can't grow anything let alone weed.... Have you told your friends your really a black man yet?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> doing it to sell mostly and a little for my self


Then something like a 2.4 x 1.2 with 2 x 600W HPS for flowering and a 1.2x1.2 with an LED or CFL in for veg area cuttings should do ya nicely


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup mates!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup mates!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ya comin over for it man ??


I might mate will need to price it up 1st


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

A 600 will easily cover a 3x3area!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why are you on a growing site Gary everyone knows you can't grow anything let alone weed.... Have you told your friends your really a black man yet?


Im just here for the banter, who said anything about growing, and u got it wrong your mum said im hung like a black man not that I am one


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Shit wer the last pic that says fuk sunshine


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im just here for the banter, who said anything about growing, and u got it wrong your mum said im hung like a black man not that I am one


Now we all know why this scotman dnt wear a kilt ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Now we all know why this scotman dnt wear a kilt ha


Hell yeah man I dont need a _sgian-dubh for_ my kilt I just tuck my dick in my sock


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 14, 2014)

quite funny how the kilt is still frowned n looked down upon in england, i say this only cause was on london tubes recent and see a hefty bloke wearing one who i didnt say shit too lmao but when he got off the train the tube stations are packed mind i was abit behind but see and saw me more than a few comments about the kilt.

did make me lol when doubt any would say shit about a turban or a burka lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Then something like a 2.4 x 1.2 with 2 x 600W HPS for flowering and a 1.2x1.2 with an LED or CFL in for veg area cuttings should do ya nicely


would a 700x700x1200 be ok for cuttings early veg stage with the leds just thinking of room that i havent got for another 1.2 x 1.2 as well as an 2.4 x 1.2


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Lol I like how deeply I have scarred you ladies!!! No need to worry I come in peace...I don't want you guys telling on me the way u guys are accustomed to doing...where are all the weed pics at? @zeddd where they at guy I know you are the only one that brings anything to the table....the leader of the uk thread Zed Obama!! Gary boy how does zedd taste?is he salty??


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Im just here for the banter, who said anything about growing, and u got it wrong your mum said im hung like a black man not that I am one


She said you are a hung black man!I was there!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> She said you are hung black man!I was there!


Do u enjoy watching ur mum getting banged, is that what gets inbred fucks like yourself off,


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Do u enjoy watching ur mum getting banged, is that what gets inbred fucks like yourself off,


I liked when you asked me to enter you from behind...I knew u were enjoying yourself when your knees started shaking... IMO mum was just taking up space!! Your the real prize nigga!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> would a 700x700x1200 be ok for cuttings early veg stage with the leds just thinking of room that i havent got for another 1.2 x 1.2 as well as an 2.4 x 1.2


it will but will probably restrict how long you can veg ur plants for before moving em into flower tent


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol I like how deeply I have scarred you ladies!!! No need to worry I come in peace...I don't want you guys telling on me the way u guys are accustomed to doing...where are all the weed pics at? @zeddd where they at guy I know you are the only one that brings anything to the table....the leader of the uk thread Zed Obama!! Gary boy how does zedd taste?is he salty??


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3293834


Aren't you a woman? Who allowed you to think?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> it will but will probably restrict how long you can veg ur plants for before moving em into flower tent


oh right ive been useing my 600hps for veg the last 2 crops


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Aren't you a woman? Who allowed you to think?


You really need to come up with a new line, its as boring as you are moronic, pity you dont even have the intelligence to at least think up a new insult every time you awaken from your meth binge n decide to go trolling (badly i might add)


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Aren't you a woman? Who allowed you to think?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> oh right ive been useing my 600hps for veg the last 2 crops


yup but thats in your 2.4x1.2 im guessing? if you are gna buy a 700x700 then you will need to cycle the plants thru it quite quickly to be able to keep your flower tent stocked up fully if you are ONLY using your flower tent for flowering


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> You really need to come up with a new line, its as boring as you are moronic, pity you dont even have the intelligence to at least think up a new insult every time you awaken from your meth binge n decide to go trolling (badly i might add)


Why do you keep engaging in conversation with me do you want to sex me or something... It's like you can't help yourself if I annoy you ignore me.. I think the truth is you like me so you push me around like a bully... I'm not going to fuck you so just quit!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

now which one of ya has emailed me from a 99% blank email? cant even tell who it is thats emailed me as doesnt even have a name on it lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ohh the yanks are in twn  ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> now which one of ya has emailed me from a 99% blank email? cant even tell who it is thats emailed me as doesnt even have a name on it lol


Think that might have been ice


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you keep engaging in conversation with me do you want to sex me or something... It's like you can't help yourself if I annoy you ignore me.. I think the truth is you like me so you push me around like a bully... I'm not going to fuck you so just quit!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh the yanks are in twn  ha


im surprised they fit IN a town.....obese cunts


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Think that might have been ice


nah werent him


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh the yanks are in twn  ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=866847993360106


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3293851


I know it's hard but disengage!! U need to get over me it's unhealthy for the heart!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Is it really u gaz??


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heres a porno for ya mr sunshine, now away play wit yourself


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Is it really u gaz??


Shit u found me, lmao it was cold that day


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yup but thats in your 2.4x1.2 im guessing? if you are gna buy a 700x700 then you will need to cycle the plants thru it quite quickly to be able to keep your flower tent stocked up fully if you are ONLY using your flower tent for flowering


yeh man just i have no room for that other 1.2 x 1.2 so prob best haven two 1.2 x 1.2 and a little 700x700 sort of thing then


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

@garybhoy11


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


>


Thin lizy lol? Well there's fuck all thin about yous ye fat fucker, yous are a bunch of fat dumb burger munchin fucks.....pretty much one step from retarded IMO.....na fuck it, ye's are retarded in my eyes lol

That is alll


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I know it's hard but disengage!! U need to get over me it's unhealthy for the heart!


Get over you? bearing in mind how fat you cunts are across the pond id probably have to take a 3 day trip AROUND you


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thin lizy lol? Well there's fuck all thin about yous ye fat fucker, yous are a bunch of fat dumb burger munchin fucks.....pretty much one step from retarded IMO.....na fuck it, ye's are retarded in my eyes lol
> 
> That is alll


Ok!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Get over you? bearing in mind how fat you cunts are across the pond id probably have to take a 3 day trip AROUND you


Lol you're like a crack fiend looking for a rock... Leave me alone lady!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man just i have no room for that other 1.2 x 1.2 so prob best haven two 1.2 x 1.2 and a little 700x700 sort of thing then


use the search bar at the top of the page and look up "perpetual grows", basically you keep you flower tent for flowering only and every x amount of weeks x amount of plants comes out n the same amount of vegged plants go in there place straigh to flower

i.e. if you have 12 plants flowering with a 9 week strain then every say 3 weeks you take 4 plants out n put 4 vegged ones into flower then you only ever have 3 weeks until the next harvest, keeps a steady supply of bud coming


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @garybhoy11


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @garybhoy11


Fckn tune man nothin better than the 2001 chronic dvd ... ha bit wer snoop and dre are in the shop


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fckn tune man nothin better than the 2001 chronic dvd ... ha bit wer snoop and dre are in the shop


One of my favorite rap CDs ever!!u should check out the up in smoke tour DVD if you haven't seen it...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> use the search bar at the top of the page and look up "perpetual grows", basically you keep you flower tent for flowering only and every x amount of weeks x amount of plants comes out n the same amount of vegged plants go in there place straigh to flower
> 
> i.e. if you have 12 plants flowering with a 9 week strain then every say 3 weeks you take 4 plants out n put 4 vegged ones into flower then you only ever have 3 weeks until the next harvest, keeps a steady supply of bud coming


ok mate thanks for the help sorry to keep going on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok mate thanks for the help sorry to keep going on


lol dont worry about it mate, we were all in your position once lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> One of my favorite rap CDs ever!!u should check out the up in smoke tour DVD if you haven't seen it...


Thats wat i was talkin bout man


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lol dont worry about it mate, we were all in your position once lol


Doggystyle?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats wat i was talkin bout man


O ok.. Yea when they did I just wanna fuck you with Devin the dude, girls started flashing vaginas that DVD is awesome!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr Dre Snoop Dogg Up In Smoke Tour Next Episode A…:


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Doggystyle?


nah, gary trademarked that for when hes banging ya mum


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> nah, gary trademarked that for when hes banging ya mum


Ill trademark my semen all over your face.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You again..if you want a dick pic just ask,Fucken bully!!


no were not all faggots like you that spend all day dreaming of dicks and how to offer pics of yours to straight men


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> no were not all faggots like you that spend all day dreaming of dicks and how to offer pics of yours to straight men


Lol straight men!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

I seriously thought u were a girl... You're real passive aggressive u should get some help for that!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I seriously thought u were a girl... You're real passive aggressive u should get some help for that!


Nope......and why? I enjoy being a cunt to ppl...........


----------



## burner187 (Nov 14, 2014)

Alright lads so I hear this is the place to get drugs and cuttings am I right? Lol I'm just chuffing on a nice cheese and bunnke hash joint after a neet shift canna wait to get in that bed side shot the Mrs and go to sleep with thumb in gob lmao...I'm got a lemon haze throwing out time mutant leaves any one else seen the traits in the zlh? Some are just 1 fingerz I'll get a few pics on 2 moro neet naaaa mean home breads?


----------



## budolskie (Nov 14, 2014)

My m8s infestation I think he should bin, they been sprayed a few times and don't seem to be going


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good mornin fellas how are we all tday


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Man got some old school rap playlist on with nwa, ice cube eazy e...fucking brilliant


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thats sum old skool gangsta shit lax ha luv it ... fckn easy e yea .. cruisin dwn the street in my 64 ha ... but snoop is my fav dude is a fckn legend and has always been very vocale about weed smokin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah it's a welcome change. Yeah snoops a legend. He's a straight up lad n all.been with his wife since school #whipped


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Alright lads so I hear this is the place to get drugs and cuttings am I right? Lol I'm just chuffing on a nice cheese and bunnke hash joint after a neet shift canna wait to get in that bed side shot the Mrs and go to sleep with thumb in gob lmao...I'm got a lemon haze throwing out time mutant leaves any one else seen the traits in the zlh? Some are just 1 fingerz I'll get a few pics on 2 moro neet naaaa mean home breads?


you can run but u cant hide...ha ha so busted mate lol nice one and good idea btw re biz


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

budolskie said:


> My m8s infestation I think he should bin, they been sprayed a few times and don't seem to be going View attachment 3294040


tell him to coat the leaves with a very fine powder called diatomaceous earth and leave for one week then spray to rinse off, all cunts gone they get ripped to shit in it and its not toxic to plants or us


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

so I see we had a bit of sunshine fun, nice to see him back really got the thread moving, albeit on a tide of hate lol but who cares if its funny


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey zedd man hows u been


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

@rollitup 

I'm getting seriously pissed off with whichever arsehole keeps deleting my legitimate posts with no explanation or apparent reason whatsoever.

I make a post about giving away a set of second hand bubble bags for free and it gets deleted.

WTF!?

Seriously dude, you and/or your staff need to give your head a shake and stop treating long term members like Adrian fucking Cronauer!

So I'll post my 'well within the rules' statement again and this time I don't expect to come back tomorrow to see it missing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

This is NOT Craig's list!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Wardriving lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

The lsd is pretty nice,happy I cloned her


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wardriving lol



'Wardriving' is the act of driving round in a car searching for and logging the GPS location of Wi-Fi access points with a laptop, antenna and Google Maps.

It's legal and it's not hacking.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

For Rolli and the mods.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

And the 24k gold quote........

"That man is in more dire need of a blow job than any white man in history"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

Gary inbox me an email when you get chance mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Gary inbox me an email when you get chance mate.


Done mate


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

Shit its still same old people on ere, @yorkie did you ever get round to using triacontanol? I have to say the 5g I had that I added half to dutch pro A then half to B did seem to make a difference but not nothing to be excited about by the end of the grow plants without it were only about 6g behind the ones with but I put that down to me not using it properly. What I did find though is this thing called triaboost in liquid form on ebay it has ga3 in it also but I used this and it is 100x better than explode or canna boost and cheaper. Out of all the boosts I have experimented with in the last 18 months this by far out performs the others denser buds all around bigger buds. I will be starting my ak47 grow in 2 weeks and will be using this so you can see for yourself. Not been on for a while was gettin overly paranoid bout bein on ere but fuk it.... fuk da police.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

I won't be going near the Triacontanol again until after the new year when I've got myself an ultrasonic homogenizer and a lot of space to work with.

Triacontanol (being a waxy alcohol) isn't water soluble and using propylene glycol to make solution kills off the Tria making it nearly useless, sonication is needed to make a proper solution.

To be honest I'm very skeptical that Triacontanol works with cannabis at all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

I grew some Basil in a garden greenhouse side by side test of natural vs Triacontanol though.

That did certainly work, the Triacontanol sprayed Basil was 3x the size of the untreated one at the same age.

Bigger, stronger, more essential oil content, just bigger and better all round.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

Ye I questioned its uses with cannabis at harvest 6g is just splittin hairs that could have been down to many factors. The triaboost stuff though that was 15g per plant difference but that has ga3 in it also which was the reason I went with the triacontanol originally cuz I heard that ga3 causes hermies. But I jus thought fuk it they wouldn't make it if its that bad and aint had any hermies so I'm thinkin that you need a large amount of it to cause problems. That one is defo the best of all boosts I have tried in the last 18months I also used the same strain throughout dinafem og kush clones of same mother in canna coco pro plus. I found canna boost to leave a slight rabbit food smell to buds. Dutch pro explode is good so long as you use dutch pro base nutes otherwise its crap. Organics is defo either plant magic or bio bizz. Canna bio range is ok but not as good as the other 2. Yeild wise in coco or hydro I would say the triaboost out performs canna or dutch pro, dutch pro and triaboost don't leave a smell regardless of base nutes I tried it with canna base nutes and then with dutch pro. but in soil I would only use plant magic or bio bizz.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Afternoon lads, just picked up an 8th of half decent cheese, gonna blaze a fatty b4i need to sit through a 2hr kids party,


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

What I did find when using the triacontanol though which I find really strange is when wet it was an oz heavier so yeilded an oz more but when dryed it was only 6g heavier???? That had my mind goin for hours how the fuk does that work?????


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

uksecretsensi said:


> Ye I questioned its uses with cannabis at harvest 6g is just splittin hairs that could have been down to many factors. The triaboost stuff though that was 15g per plant difference but that has ga3 in it also which was the reason I went with the triacontanol originally cuz I heard that ga3 causes hermies. But I jus thought fuk it they wouldn't make it if its that bad and aint had any hermies so I'm thinkin that you need a large amount of it to cause problems. That one is defo the best of all boosts I have tried in the last 18months I also used the same strain throughout dinafem og kush clones of same mother in canna coco pro plus. I found canna boost to leave a slight rabbit food smell to buds. Dutch pro explode is good so long as you use dutch pro base nutes otherwise its crap. Organics is defo either plant magic or bio bizz. Canna bio range is ok but not as good as the other 2. Yeild wise in coco or hydro I would say the triaboost out performs canna or dutch pro, dutch pro and triaboost don't leave a smell regardless of base nutes I tried it with canna base nutes and then with dutch pro. but in soil I would only use plant magic or bio bizz.


Mate ive used plant magic the full range b4 and I would honestly say its shit compared to biobizz, I ended up giving my pm nutes away aft 2 grows, biobizz isa thicker formula and u use less per feed so it also lasts longer only plant magic I use now is the magnecal and pk 13/14


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate ive used plant magic the full range b4 and I would honestly say its shit compared to biobizz, I ended up giving my pm nutes away aft 2 grows, biobizz isa thicker formula and u use less per feed so it also lasts longer only plant magic I use now is the magnecal and pk 13/14


Yep I'm jus saying them 2 are better than the other organics iv tried both make it taste and smell lovely crap yeild though. Your right about bio bizz though it messes with your ph meters too cuz its so thick its a fuka to get right ph constant fluctuation.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

best I found for flav and yield is the supercoco mix, no nutes in veg and only base nutes in flower, takes 20 mins to make 250 l, the oxy to the roots is bttr than soil based mix and flavs are v clean


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

What a soiless mix?? Never bothered to try that. Iv had best results from coco sometimes I throw in perlite but that don't really make any difference if I'm honest in coco anyway soil I would never do a grow without perlite. Coco though iv found for flavour and yeild its all dependant on the nutes u use and right ph is also a must in coco. 5.5-5.8 dependant on strain.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm tossing about the idea of growing in rice hulls.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

uksecretsensi said:


> What a soiless mix?? Never bothered to try that. Iv had best results from coco sometimes I throw in perlite but that don't really make any difference if I'm honest in coco anyway soil I would never do a grow without perlite. Coco though iv found for flavour and yeild its all dependant on the nutes u use and right ph is also a must in coco. 5.5-5.8 dependant on strain.


I put a whole load of shit in the coco with some perlite and can grow out a few strains on water only but most need supplementing in flower with either compost tea or mineral nute s depending on how lazy u feel, ive done with 2 years of making it fuk in stuff and cany be fuked anymore cos its 2 x the work, anyways the veg plants grow superhealthy with an iridescent green shine to em


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm tossing about the idea of growing in rice hulls.


not heard of that mate whats the pros?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm tossing about the idea of growing in rice hulls.


oh you and your tossing...you're some tosser yorkie looooooooooooool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> oh you and your tossing...you're some tosser yorkie looooooooooooool



I was just about to edit it to "toying with the idea" because I suspected a comment like that wasn't too far away.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> not heard of that mate whats the pros?


Cheap as chips because it's normally a waste product and it holds less water than coco.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

Also very interesting is..........

"*Sheep wool*
Wool from shearing sheep is a little-used yet promising renewable growing medium. In a study comparing wool with peat slabs, coconut fibre slabs, perlite and rockwool slabs to grow cucumber plants, sheep wool had a greater air capacity of 70%, which decreased with use to a comparable 43%, and water capacity that increased from 23% to 44% with use. Using sheep wool resulted in the greatest yield out of the tested substrates, while application of a biostimulator consisting of humic acid, lactic acid and Bacillus subtilis improved yields in all substrates." 


*http://www.actahort.org/books/779/779_36.htm*


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

An old friend of mine used to use all the trim and shit from his plants turn it into compost and mix this with coco and perlite he didn't have to start feeding until 3 weeks into flower. His bud always tasted the best too.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Also very interesting is..........
> 
> "*Sheep wool*
> Wool from shearing sheep is a little-used yet promising renewable growing medium. In a study comparing wool with peat slabs, coconut fibre slabs, perlite and rockwool slabs to grow cucumber plants, sheep wool had a greater air capacity of 70%, which decreased with use to a comparable 43%, and water capacity that increased from 23% to 44% with use. Using sheep wool resulted in the greatest yield out of the tested substrates, while application of a biostimulator consisting of humic acid, lactic acid and Bacillus subtilis improved yields in all substrates."
> ...


 i just noticed your user name the yorkshireman......what do you know about yorkshire ?

im from the west


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

uksecretsensi said:


> An old friend of mine used to use all the trim and shit from his plants turn it into compost and mix this with coco and perlite he didn't have to start feeding until 3 weeks into flower. His bud always tasted the best too.


I recycle my coco too, have done for about 2 years now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i just noticed your user name the yorkshireman......what do you know about yorkshire ?
> 
> im from the west



Everything there is to know.

I live in Bradford and was born in Leeds.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Everything there is to know.
> 
> I live in Bradford and was born in Leeds.


 no fucking way......i might know you.

i was born in st lukes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> no fucking way......i might know you


How old are you?


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I recycle my coco too, have done for about 2 years now.


Yeah iv been thinkin about doin this for a while now but I really can't be arsed to change my set up. If I was to grow like this I would only use air pots cuz I hear there is higher risk of gettin root rot, pythium and all dat and I hate usin oxy cuz the thought of peroxide on my roots makes me cringe.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How old are you?


 40....you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

Aye you may well know me if you've been around Bradford's oldschool nightlife.

Sublime.
The Boiler House.
The Love Apple.
The Milk Bar.
Rio's.
Or either of the 2 casinos in town.


I've had an E' round in all 5 of those clubs at one time or another (plus a few more small randoms) and I've managed the bar in both casinos before now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> 40....you?


Just gone 35.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just gone 35.



fuk me full name next.............


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye you may well know me if you've been around Bradford's oldschool nightlife.
> 
> Sublime.
> The Boiler House.
> ...


i might honesty know you or your name......does the word bradford oinment ring bell?

and what year do u mean by oldshool?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just gone 35.


 we need to chat my freind


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)

ok ok, maybe ol zedd is a peer.... buncha goslings.

littlemore generic, as on me birph cert. lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuk me full name next.............


 dont mess with bradford crew mate...lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

hi guys i over watered my plants the other day when i put them in to the 10l pots i put 2.5l water in the leafs starting to go bk to normal now was just thinking if i should hold bk on feeding again till tomorrow let it dry out a little more i grow in coco and last fed 2days ago


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol @ Bradford ointment lmao I'd leave it be yorkie next he'll be rubbing it round his ring need to do some serious lollipopping later tonight cant believe ho much they've bushed out in the last week the c/o's love a bit a training i tell thee


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i might honesty know you or your name......does the word bradford oinment ring bell?
> 
> and what year do u mean by oldshool?



Yeah I know who the ointment are.
I have an old pal/colleague (now lives in Ireland) who used to be pretty pally with the top boy.


By oldschool I mean that only 1 of those 5 clubs I used to hustle in still exists.

Sublime closed down before The Boiler house did (The Boiler House is now Ascension @ Linguards across town).
The Boiler House has been closed down longer than 8 years (Angie lost her license because of the drugs and Dean just moved the equipment back across town to Linguards and started again).

The Love Apple is still going but it's not the same since I shut up shop after OD'ing on GHB one night back in the day with 200 E's in my pocket. 

The Milk Bar closed down shortly after that bouncer got shot on the door, the building has since been demolished (about 5 years ago) and now it's the building site of the new shopping centre.

Rio's (the original club up Legrams Lane way) sold the building to the Pakis and it's now a cash and carry.



But being a Bradford fella you should know all this, no?


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

@ Pompey if they're only small plants I'd wait a couple more days let them rooots stretch and search for air and feel the weight of your pot! Is it heavy? Or light?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I know who the ointment are.
> I have an old pal/colleague (now lives in Ireland) who used to be pretty pally with the top boy.
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know all this i live in halifax now

i used go clubbing 1988-91 universe when the bradford lads used to run it...


gbh ...passing out etc .....been there mate ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> @ Pompey if they're only small plants I'd wait a couple more days let them rooots stretch and search for air and feel the weight of your pot! Is it heavy? Or light?


yeh a little heavy the coco at the bottom that i see in drainage hole still looks soaked


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Leave it a couple more days then and try and raise the pot alittle so more air can get to tthose drainage holes...and don't water again til that pot is light to lift


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i didnt know all this i live in halifax now


Ah, I see.

Coincidentally may pals dad owns the Acapulco club in Halifax.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Leave it a couple more days then and try and raise the pot alittle so more air can get to tthose drainage holes...and don't water again til that pot is light to lift


ok m8 thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Lol @ Bradford ointment


"THE Bradford City Ointment needs no introduction to anyone who takes an interest in football violence. For decades the hooligan gang has brought serious trouble to its rivals. From Stockport County to Tottenham Hotspur, and the dozens in-between, those who have come across the Ointment never forget. Bradford had easily the best northern firm in the lower leagues throughout the 70 s and early 80 s and could have made any top ten list in the country. With potential of pulling numbers of 300, it was often cup games against top division opponents where the Ointment found its true level. But the Bradford hooligans dealt with what was put in front of them and the lower leagues could be fun. This book details the history of the Ointment from the late 70 s to the present day. It s not for the faint-hearted as you are taken through a journey of extreme violence and shocking acts of brutality. These include life-threatening stabbings, drug abuse, robbery, gangland activity, long prison sentences and tragic death. The book reveals how the Ointment emerged from a razor blade wielding gang known as the Town Boys in the 1970 s to become one of the country s most notorious hooligan firms. Well over 50 football clubs are mentioned in this book. Any firm who has come across the Ointment over the last 40 years will know the plot."

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Nasty-Shock-Bradford-Ointment/dp/0957439504*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

New 2oz BHO tube.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "THE Bradford City Ointment needs no introduction to anyone who takes an interest in football violence. For decades the hooligan gang has brought serious trouble to its rivals. From Stockport County to Tottenham Hotspur, and the dozens in-between, those who have come across the Ointment never forget. Bradford had easily the best northern firm in the lower leagues throughout the 70 s and early 80 s and could have made any top ten list in the country. With potential of pulling numbers of 300, it was often cup games against top division opponents where the Ointment found its true level. But the Bradford hooligans dealt with what was put in front of them and the lower leagues could be fun. This book details the history of the Ointment from the late 70 s to the present day. It s not for the faint-hearted as you are taken through a journey of extreme violence and shocking acts of brutality. These include life-threatening stabbings, drug abuse, robbery, gangland activity, long prison sentences and tragic death. The book reveals how the Ointment emerged from a razor blade wielding gang known as the Town Boys in the 1970 s to become one of the country s most notorious hooligan firms. Well over 50 football clubs are mentioned in this book. Any firm who has come across the Ointment over the last 40 years will know the plot."
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Nasty-Shock-Bradford-Ointment/dp/0957439504*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Nasty-Shock-Bradford-Ointment/dp/0957439504[/QUOTE]


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Getting-Nasty-Shock-Bradford-Ointment/dp/0957439504[/QUOTE]
hi o bradford ointment

everywhere we go

we cause agro

i see your stanley shining

under the burburry coat.


haha......an old ointment city song..lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Coincidentally may pals dad owns the Acapulco club in Halifax.


 not really into the clubbing scene anymore ......other things to deal with


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

iv actually just looked at the fucking thread title .lol....... i didnt realize i was in the uk thread.


iv been trying to stay away from it....for obvious reasons..fuck it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

What's everyone smoking tonight? I've this cheese suprise n thank fuck she's tasty I've 4 clones taken for next run


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's everyone smoking tonight? I've this cheese suprise n thank fuck she's tasty I've 4 clones taken for next run View attachment 3294260


Im smokimg a tasty bit of cheese I picked up today and drinking some cold beers, just the usual night for me mate.


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Never really understood football violence doesn't make sense to me lol why would u wanna fight over football??? Lol playground material


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

That cheese surprise does look rather good considering who grew it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Aaaand some deep bluexliver


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Never really understood football violence doesn't make sense to me lol why would u wanna fight over football??? Lol playground material


I agree mate its a game at end of the day, never any need to escilate it to violence, I come from a family of rangers fans yet im a die hard celtic man, have mates who support both sides and we all have a bit of a wind up about the foty but thats it


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mmmm looks alright that prolapse looks better than my shitty super soil grown exo....made a lovely bit of bubble out of the trim tho not much but its potent as fuck mainly the 45 and 73 bag got all the goods seems the trichs on the exon are very small


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> dont mess with bradford crew mate...lol


ahhaahaha ha hardmode lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

I was working in the Manchester printworks in the city center when the riots broke out between ranger's n celtic..fucking madness


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

l


zeddd said:


> ahhaahaha ha hardmode lol


 lol.....id have you shot for a tenner....lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeh fighting over footy just don't add up to me maybe they should all join together and go and kick fuck out of all the Muslims instead lolol....ay Gaz did u notice any odd leaves on the zlh? I've got some reet queer looking ones


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

ive just been looking though the forums at the way ppl grow within the same size tent as me 1200x1200 and i see they do 10 smaller plants rather then 4 big ones like i have but they still seem to get the same amount as 4 bigger ones and im guessing with in a shorter time how do u guys do it more small or a few bigger one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Mmmm looks alright that prolapse looks better than my shitty super soil grown exo....made a lovely bit of bubble out of the trim tho not much but its potent as fuck mainly the 45 and 73 bag got all the goods seems the trichs on the exon are very small


Yeah I'm very pleased. Never gonna flush jack shit again maybe try reducing nutrients at the end but no big woop n I'd seen a visible difference in weight that she out on the last 2 weeks n all.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> New 2oz BHO tube.
> 
> View attachment 3294252
> View attachment 3294253


whats the tube made from?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Yeh fighting over footy just don't add up to me maybe they should all join together and go and kick fuck out of all the Muslims instead lolol....ay Gaz did u notice any odd leaves on the zlh? I've got some reet queer looking ones


No m8 I never got any odd leaves on my zlh they all look fine, when did that start on urs man cos I dont remember it being like that before


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

football thugery was fueld by lager.....they should have smoked a weed lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

No in a 1.2 5-6 is enough I prefer 5 spaced out like 5 on a dice....don't do 10 I've just done that and suffered big time..popcorn shitty city stick to 4-5 mate or grow autos lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

And dont do 7 in a 3x3 lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ive got 4 in a 80x80x160cm tent with a 600w hps in a cooltube, still pull about 5oz off each, not this grow tho cos ive 2 big and 2 small plants so prob get about 12-15oz total if im lucky


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> l
> 
> lol.....id have you shot for a tenner....lol


wtf are you?


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No m8 I never got any odd leaves on my zlh they all look fine, when did that start on urs man cos I dont remember it being like that before


Ive only just noticed em last night when I got in they been in flower for about 4 days now think its happened during the switch.....I'll pop some pics on later when lights come on the actual main fan leaves are quite odd looking as well very similar to a lot of american strains


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

ok cool so what are u guys growing at the min


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok cool so what are u guys growing at the min


Psychosis & zlh is my 2 strains right now


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok cool so what are u guys growing at the min


none of your fucking business


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

never do quite understand it meself, its only fucking football i dont really think it has or had much to do with the footy in the first place tho they will/would fight anyway with or without the footy.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wtf are you?


 ?....joking mate chill the fuck out


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

[Pompeygrow, post: 11058093, member: 478560"]ok cool so what are u guys growing at the min[/QUOTE]

Tomatoes


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok cool so what are u guys growing at the min


 moneymaker medical indica .......got about a month left.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> No in a 1.2 5-6 is enough I prefer 5 spaced out like 5 on a dice....don't do 10 I've just done that and suffered big time..popcorn shitty city stick to 4-5 mate or grow autos lol


yeah ive just had to narrow 9 Exo down to 5 for that very reason lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

zedd post: 11058070 said:


> whats the tube made from?


Looks a bit plasticy don't it knowing yorkie he went for a more appealing frosted glass effect lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Looks a bit plasticy don't it knowing yorkie he went for a more appealing frosted glass effect lol


thought it was borosilicate or nuffin imo?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

nice i just done killa watt and now doing 4 ssh


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

I grow hopes and dreams.


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeh sae we live n learn aye I thought Yeh I'll cram this tent think I had 11 altogether but scrapped 1 5 weeks in...I can see the difference already in just having 5 in there they're proper little monsters


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

I grow hard when see fine bitches, #Hardmode


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ?....joking mate chill the fuck out


lol you football pussy with ya big gang of Stanley knife divs gtf u cunt stop threatening people you dot know with violence, fkin keyboard warriors lmfao


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol you football pussy with ya big gang of Stanley knife divs gtf u cunt stop threatening people you dot know with violence, fkin keyboard warriors lmfao


 i never was one ......smoked too much to both..lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Harrdmode superrrr lemon haze


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

what setups u got for clones/ veg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

Football violence has never been about the football.

It stemmed from men/teenagers and a perceived needed "identity" among them in working class Britain 100's of years ago, as well as various sub-cultures over the years using the terraces as a front for their identity.

You young lads don't understand it because football is no longer a sport of the working class and hasn't been for a long time, my football team is Leeds United and these days I'd be lucky to go see them play at home for less than a £100 day out!

Long before video games, the internet and shite TV like X-Factor for kids to relate to...........there was football.


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooooohh handbag


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

i totally agree yman only from what ive read ive never been involvled in no footy violence mind, but your stronging it abit with you the ''young lads'' in here??? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> lol.....id have you shot for a tenner....lol


That's so 90's though.


We've moved on to man rape now!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i totally agree yman but your stronging it abit with you the ''young lads'' in here??? lol


Well until you turned up! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whats the tube made from?


Injection moulded PP at an educated guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Another good one is some video in making iso n their so fucking stereotypical Africa American it's hilarious! every 30 secs you hear STRAIGHT KUSH here is the lad


----------



## John King (Nov 15, 2014)

is this fan any good for outtake ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-VENTS-TT-INLINE-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-4-5-6-/230813357697?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item35bd8c5681 my tent size is 80x80x160cm i will be running a 400 watt hps bulb , rhino filter /


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> is this fan any good for outtake ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-VENTS-TT-INLINE-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-4-5-6-/230813357697?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item35bd8c5681 my tent size is 80x80x160cm i will be running a 400 watt hps bulb , rhino filter /


Before I can answer that u must answer this, are u black, asian or gay?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> is this fan any good for outtake ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-VENTS-TT-INLINE-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-4-5-6-/230813357697?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item35bd8c5681 my tent size is 80x80x160cm i will be running a 400 watt hps bulb , rhino filter /


yeah loads of the lads use em inc myself


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> is this fan any good for outtake ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-VENTS-TT-INLINE-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-4-5-6-/230813357697?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item35bd8c5681 my tent size is 80x80x160cm i will be running a 400 watt hps bulb , rhino filter /


It will do the job but Vents TT fans are shite and cheaply made, it will start to rattle and lose balance after a year or so of use and if you hook it up to a carbon filter it will lose around half of it's pressure, I can't use the higher speed setting on mine anymore because the balance is so fucked.
I use it for the drying tent now, all it's capable of.

And that quoted price is fucking ridiculous mate.
You can get an RVK, Rhino, RAM fan for the same or similar money and they're proper kit.


----------



## John King (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Before I can answer that u must answer this, are u black, asian or gay?


im asian with ginger hair but my dad was black


----------



## John King (Nov 15, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> yeah loads of the lads use em inc myself


you have the same one or a different make ?


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Right time to order me a tandoori I'm feckin starved man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's so 90's though.
> 
> 
> We've moved on to man rape now!


and then to Mexican cartel punishment beatings lol, saw the Brazilians lynch a child rapist recently wernt pretty ...I ll find it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> im asian with ginger hair but my dad was black


ROTFLMAO!

So in what country were you born?

As I could have blonde hair, blue eyes, born in Russia and be "Asian"!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

you know some amercans were telling me they stay clear of the uk thread out of fear of saying the wrong thing and getting there heads bitten.lol.......iv know idea what there talkin about..ol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> you have the same one or a different make ?


ive got a 5" for outtake n a 4" for inlet


----------



## John King (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> So in what country were you born?
> 
> As I could have blonde hair, blue eyes, born in Russia and be "Asian"!


i was born in israel


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> is this fan any good for outtake ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYDROPONIC-VENTS-TT-INLINE-TEMPERATURE-SPEED-CONTROL-EXTRACTOR-FAN-4-5-6-/230813357697?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item35bd8c5681 my tent size is 80x80x160cm i will be running a 400 watt hps bulb , rhino filter /


yes but get the 6 inch one for that tent if you only got passive intake


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> im asian with ginger hair but my dad was black


 you from yorkshire then..lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> you know some amercans were telling me they stay clear of the uk thread out of fear of saying the wrong thing and getting there heads bitten.lol.......iv know idea what there talkin about..ol


They are just all bitter as most of them ( well the ones that come in here at least) are obese morons


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Right time to order me a tandoori I'm feckin starved man


ill have a mix tandoori mate with a naan please lol i did say please! lol

had fish n chips tonight aint had it for time, was most prob catfish or pollock not cod im down in zee ghetto lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Evening lads how are we all .. just out havin a pint with misses meslf


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

John King said:


> i was born in israel


Just to let you know.

We don't recognise the state of Israel around here, it's Palestine, end of.


Other than that, welcome aboard!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

YIDARMY!!! lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Just ordered it with pickle tray and extra jalfrezi sauce I'm marvin mate propa.....look at ya just had fish n chips but wants to move in on my tandoori lolol no wonder ya got them moobs I love a bit of smoked haddock proper smoked tho not this chemical shit


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> ill have a mix tandoori mate with a naan please lol i did say please! lol
> 
> had fish n chips tonight aint had it for time, was most prob catfish or pollock not cod im down in zee ghetto lol


yeah we used to get Pollack as kids fukin grey fish


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Just ordered it with pickle tray and extra jalfrezi sauce I'm marvin mate propa.....look at ya just had fish n chips but wants to move in on my tandoori lolol no wonder ya got them moobs I love a bit of smoked haddock proper smoked tho not this chemical shit


u no me geezer im a greedy cunt lol

i dont trust the fish down here n dont really know enough about it but im pretty certain ive had what is not cod sold as cod in london chippys, more than once.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

Right I'm off out to catch up with the lads, my mate's over from Harrogate for a session.

Laters boys.


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeh when I was working in Stamford the chippys were shit round there infact most of the fiid was we were going nandos and beefeaters every night spending a fortune lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah we used to get Pollack as kids fukin grey fish


im down in the area at the minit mate, me pal with that lemon popped round earlier from work first time in yrs ive got him a smoke or done him me own and not a single moan??? that lemon is cracking zedd, but 9wk and like that? do u think its a lemon haze? ive not heard of many or any 9wk pheno's like that! top draw strain no doubts im not saying nowt else even compared to the co's but you reckon it might be a lemon something else rather than haze to finish like that so quick? also tasted very little haze was just a pure lemon fest in smell n taste.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening lads how are we all .. just out havin a pint with misses meslf


 then what the fuck are talkin to us lads for...lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> u no me geezer im a greedy cunt lol
> 
> i dont trust the fish down here n dont really know enough about it but im pretty certain ive had what is not cod sold as cod in london chippys, more than once.


mate of mine was a deep sea fisherman and the life he described was unreal, but I never bought fresh fish after knowing him cos he told me this...all fish caught its been kept on ice for upto 11 days then shipped to china for processing into filets/steaks etc then shipped back to Europe to be sold as fresh fish...we always buy frozen fish and it never tastes fishy cos its caught processed and frozen before decay sets in


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> then what the fuck are talkin to us lads for...lol


Prob same reason im having a drink with my wife but still on here chattin, cos bitches get boring after a while unless they lying naked playing with themselves or sucking dick


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im down in the area at the minit mate, me pal with that lemon popped round earlier from work first time in yrs ive got him a smoke or done him me own and not a single moan??? that lemon is cracking zedd, but 9wk and like that? do u think its a lemon haze? ive not heard of many or any 9wk pheno's like that! top draw strain no doubts im not saying nowt else even compared to the co's but you reckon it might be a lemon something else rather than haze to finish like that so quick? also tasted very little haze was just a pure lemon fest in smell n taste.


man fuck knows what it is but its like been given the golden goose from a madman imo glad ur mate is happy, its mad strong cured im cryin me eyes out at bambi


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a Lemon Kush according to Chedder.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a Lemon Kush according to Chedder.


was that before or after he said it was las lemon lmao u never know with that fucker.

its really good tho i gotta say, a keeper for shore.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

So it shud be Zlk not Zlh


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Prob same reason im having a drink with my wife but still on here chattin, cos bitches get boring after a while unless they lying naked playing with themselves or sucking dick


 lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

a good lemon and the exo n pyscho for ya cheese and your never have a prob donating lol is what the mass'es wont or at least know, lemon or cheese really country wide.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

ok tag this .zlh...I did not name it, I did not claim it was slh I merely stated that I received from chedz in shit state who bs claims its some laz pheno (it is not), most ikely scenario is it was just some random lemon cut....But the point is its a good smoke and outyields all the co by about 2 x....what can I say ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> a good lemon and the exo n pyscho for ya cheese and your never have a prob donating lol is what the mass'es wont or at least know, lemon or cheese really country wide.


Well at least until Gringo time lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> a good lemon and the exo n pyscho for ya cheese and your never have a prob donating lol is what the mass'es wont or at least know, lemon or cheese really country wide.


And blues mate, there is always huge demand up here for that as well


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok tag this .zlh...I did not name it, I did not claim it was slh I merely stated that I received from chedz in shit state who bs claims its some laz pheno (it is not), most ikely scenario is it was just some random lemon cut....But the point is its a good smoke and outyields all the co by about 2 x....what can I say ?


Thats prob cos its a newer pheno and had a lot lot less generations b4 it was passed on to us, the exo and psy are about 30yrs old now so they do lose yield over the years no matter how well they are grown


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And blues mate, there is always huge demand up here for that as well



mate in the south ive met i think in 4-5yr of having access to and doing many grows off liver prob 2 people who know of this strain and its history etc, its a northan co is the livers, whenever ive grown it bar a few who in the know, i will just mix it with exo,pyscho n call it all cheese lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> then what the fuck are talkin to us lads for...lol


Ohh im sorry il get of this quick n catch up wit the misses nahh fck it shes on that fuckin facebook shit ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> mate in the south ive met i think in 4-5yr of having access to and doing many grows off liver prob 2 people who know of this strain and its history etc, its a northan co is the livers, whenever ive grown it bar a few who in the know, i will just mix it with exo,pyscho n call it all cheese lol


Say livers up here no one knows what u talking about but they all know blues lol, no cunt here cares about the history of it just the taste and smell that it gives, I was buying it for a gd while and never knew it was livers till I tried a sample from someone here a year or so ago and realised I had been getting it for ages up here


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Say livers up here no one knows what u talking about but they all know blues lol, no cunt here cares about the history of it just the taste and smell that it gives, I was buying it for a gd while and never knew it was livers till I tried a sample from someone here a year or so ago and realised I had been getting it for ages up here


but the thing is mate that many think blues as in blue cheese which there can be some really nice phenos off proper stinky, same in south if you say blues nobody is gonna ask is that livers/blues 98% will just assume blue cheese.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Rite im fed and waterd now hav to bring her the offo then bak hme for a j and a dab ohh yea ... any u guys reccomend a good film maybe comedy or at least sumtin decent


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> but the thing is mate that many think blues as in blue cheese which there can be some really nice phenos off proper stinky, same in south if you say blues nobody is gonna ask is that livers/blues 98% will just assume blue cheese.


Again if it aint livers blues and someone says they have blues here its usually blueberry lol everywhere is different I suppose, right now up here if it aint cheese then all thats going about is amnesia haze


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

the new planet of apes was shit i thought if thats any help irish lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Again if it aint livers blues and someone says they have blues here its usually blueberry lol everywhere is different I suppose, right now up here if it aint cheese then all thats going about is amnesia haze


thats same as london, cheese or silver,lemon,amnesia haze all different qaulitys depending on who u know all price is high well i think so anyway here no matter who u no lolol

slang in different parts of the country cracks me up i was talking to me mate about it the other day n how different it is.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Rite im fed and waterd now hav to bring her the offo then bak hme for a j and a dab ohh yea ... any u guys reccomend a good film maybe comedy or at least sumtin decent


Dumb and Dumber lol has to be if ys baked


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> thats same as london, cheese or silver,lemon,amnesia haze all different qaulitys depending on who u know all price is high well i think so anyway here no matter who u no lolol
> 
> slang in different parts of the country cracks me up i was talking to me mate about it the other day n how different it is.


Mate if I spoke or typed to anyone here in my usual glasgow accent/slang I doubt half of u would have a clue and think in talking welsh or some fucked up language lol, and I can barely understand u on the phone in ur usual accent never mind if u started some southern slang shit as well lmao,


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Rite im fed and waterd now hav to bring her the offo then bak hme for a j and a dab ohh yea ... any u guys reccomend a good film maybe comedy or at least sumtin decent


 your in the pub with your missis ta lkin to us and now you want a film to watch..lol

somepeople are hard to please..lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate if I spoke or typed to anyone here in my usual glasgow accent/slang I doubt half of u would have a clue and think in talking welsh or some fucked up language lol, and I can barely understand u on the phone in ur usual accent never mind if u started some southern slang shit as well lmao,


you always sounded very well spoken like a posh scot to me lol thats you trying aint it lol

i carnt speak london slang mate, im no fucking wigga most ya get out of me is a bruv or jack n jills or loving what they call good sniff down in e london nowdays the ''guvner'' u got the facking guvner bruv? is about as ghetto as ill go n even then it takes a few drinks lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> you always sounded very well spoken like a posh scot to me lol thats you trying aint it lol


U dont know how hard it is for me to speak so slowly and pronouncing my words correctly so u all understand me lol, and ive lived all over scotland and cyprus so have a bit of a mixed accent


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your in the pub with your missis ta lkin to us and now you want a film to watch..lol
> 
> somepeople are hard to please..lol


I dont know u but u already seem like a dickhead great way to come across ... il take it u dont hav a gf and i know why ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Rite im fed and waterd now hav to bring her the offo then bak hme for a j and a dab ohh yea ... any u guys reccomend a good film maybe comedy or at least sumtin decent


some flicks out on did rip on primwire. I've guardians of the galaxy loading n a vape filling


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

I had absolutely no idea what anyone was saying on this thread when I first read it, only got the gist of things


irish4:20 said:


> I dont know u but u already seem like a dickhead great way to come across ... il take it u dont hav a gf and i know why ha


it does seem like mr angry is having a pissy fit I agree fukin fags are everywhere these days lol, my mrs is sucking my dik but im still posting ffs some shit matters lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> some flicks out on did rip on primwire. I've guardians of the galaxy loading n a vape filling


im gonna fill a vape with some cured lem/psycho and get ripped with ya man


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I dont know u but u already seem like a dickhead great way to come across ... il take it u dont hav a gf and i know why ha


did you miss the "lol"at the end of my sentance ?.....im having a laugh mate ......in other words go and enjoy your self and stop sucking your own dick like you sound you are from your last post . 




relax ........lol«««««««take note


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

just had a fat line n pouring a large drink so im joining in zee mash up lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I had absolutely no idea what anyone was saying on this thread when I first read it, only got the gist of things
> 
> it does seem like mr angry is having a pissy fit I agree fukin fags are everywhere these days lol, my mrs is sucking my dik but im still posting ffs some shit matters lol


 whos mister angree ?....irish 420


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> did you miss the "lol"at the end of my sentance ?.....im having a laugh mate ......in other words go and enjoy your self and stop sucking your own dick like you sound you are from your last post .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh i taut that lol was u signin off ur msg like lol

Lonely ol loner is wat i taut u ment hmmm


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

dont know know im smokin .....but its gooooood


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

i feel some wisdom about to hit the thread lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whos mister angree ?....irish 420


Nope wrong now lets see if the window licker can get it on his second go


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

fucking el irish u been trained too well mate lmao you been taking after hours hazing class's with gboy n zedd lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh i taut that lol was u signin off ur msg like lol
> 
> Lonely ol loner is wat it ment hmmm


 na mate 

it just means laugh out loud.......picture this ...your in a pub with your misses talkin to us while she facebooking ..now your at home spliff dab lady friend and you ask people for a recomendation for film.....come on thats funny right?.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el irish u been trained too well mate lmao you been taking after hours hazing class's with gboy n zedd lol


Ha no man im generally quite but wen assholes talk shit i cant help meself ... sum ppl just dont hav common fckn sense


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Nope wrong now lets see if the window licker can get it on his second go


 whos the window licker?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whos mister angree ?....irish 420


mate u gotta understand u have walked in to something u don't understand, we are used to it


bradburry said:


> na mate
> 
> it just means laugh out loud.......picture this ...your in a pub with your misses talkin to us while she facebooking ..now your at home spliff dab lady friend and you ask people for a recomendation for film.....come on thats funny right?.


that's modern life


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i feel some wisdom about to hit the thread lol


You'll find no wisdom here !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha no man im generally quite but wen assholes talk shit i cant help meself ... sum ppl just dont hav common fckn sense


thing is ...we got the best weed on this thread, no doubt,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally changed the vape bag with a freebie I'd gotten with it...


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

see i fucking told yas some wisdom was about to hit the thread just call me mystic meg or septic peg etc lmao

how ya doing mate? u all good?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whos the window licker?


I taut ud get this 1 on ur own il give u 1 more guess and if u get it rite il give u a gold star hows that sound .... guys i tink we shud take it easy with the new 1 i dont think hes the smartest


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

too rite man missed the wisdom recently


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> did you miss the "lol"at the end of my sentance ?.....im having a laugh mate ......in other words go and enjoy your self and stop sucking your own dick like you sound you are from your last post .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha good one but... All.......the.......suspense....was.....killing......me. I'm hilarious dude of course I'm gonna laugh at my jokes


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thing is ...we got the best weed on this thread, no doubt,


Yea thats for sure man got sum fckn luvly lemon wether is haze or kush it dnt matter is fckn killer


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Finally changed the vape bag with a freebie I'd gotten with it... View attachment 3294353


Do u shave ur hands?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Do u shave ur hands?


I taut they wer the germans ha  lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut ud get this 1 on ur own il give u 1 more guess and if u get it rite il give u a gold star hows that sound .... guys i tink we shud take it easy with the new 1 i dont think hes the smartest


wow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

No but I should be a hand model  ive
still not forgotten ur long John's lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> see i fucking told yas some wisdom was about to hit the thread just call me mystic meg or septic peg etc lmao
> 
> how ya doing mate? u all good?


Hahahahahahaha , ow be Septic ?, it's harvest festival in our house, had the best results from the co's since I been doing em,this grow, with only Tom food & seaweed ! Fuck paying any more than £12 on a grow in future lol.
 
Me,Halloween night , frightens the shit out meself ! Lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No but I should be a hand model View attachment 3294355


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, is that jizz on you're wrist ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No but I should be a hand model View attachment 3294355


They look like they never seen a hard days graft in they're life, fucking fairy soft ya cunt lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, is that jizz on you're wrist ?


No mate I think its just on ur screen and happens to be over his wrist right now try scrolling lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Told u I should be a hand model I've him spanking on the screen at the sight of my nice firm thick wrist loool


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> They look like they never seen a hard days graft in they're life, fucking fairy soft ya cunt lol


keep em soft for the ladies... It's from all the baby powder for when I slap my hoes.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Told u I should be a hand model I've him spanking on the screen at the sight of my nice firm thick wrist loool


Mmmmmmmmmmmm, slip a marigold on, I'm coming over


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hahahahahahaha , ow be Septic ?, it's harvest festival in our house, had the best results from the co's since I been doing em,this grow, with only Tom food & seaweed ! Fuck paying any more than £12 on a grow in future lol.
> View attachment 3294354
> Me,Halloween night , frightens the shit out meself ! Lol


for exo I rec u r rite, so what the regime and which tomy nutes man?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mate u gotta understand u have walked in to something u don't understand, we are used to it
> 
> that's modern life


 i confused .....used to what ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

You do have milky looking jizz hands though Relax. Very veiny , went out with a piece once who had bangers like that , had to jack her in, made me sick in me mouth !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2014)

^ true gagging lol


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2014)

what ec are the hands on because the vains look a bit blue


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

zeddd said:


> for exo I rec u r rite, so what the regime and which tomy nutes man?


"Wilkinson's" advanced Tom nutes added to res every fill, ml/lte as dir on bottle, seaweed added as dir on bottle one a week m8, grown in canna terra this time , if I can be fucked , I will get pics up tomoz, pulling [email protected], supprised fuck out of me lol ! ESP as I had mite up untill 2 week flower ! Madness .hope u & youres are good m8 .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

Def going to get a 12 pot IWS , rekon it would be ideal for lazy cunt like me, & get the best results .


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 15, 2014)

sae swears by them cheap nutes aswel WF so ya not alone, i just like what i no n canna works best for me quicker bigger yield than bio-bizz soil which is the only other medium ive grown in.

would love a proper bash at dwc someday tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah like i said hand modelling


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Fucking hammered alrwadyj and im csupposed to be playing football at 11 tomorros morning this shud be intdresting l


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

yo guys whats going down


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Guardians of the galaxy is fucking shite.possibly the worst movie I've seen in the last few years.


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2014)

its all about walking dead ,can't wait for next one and prisoner


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's the funny mutant leaves I was on about on the zlh smells nice already tho and is feeding the same as the c/o's loving heavy nutes....just lollipopped the fuck out of me plants as well aint having any popcorn this time round let me tell ya


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2014)

ya growing in hydro,because sometimes happens when the plant is growing fast that leaf pattern,i took a tesco carry bag full of bottoms of my two yesterday all ways do it in flower though week 4 that way at least ya get a bit back from the stuff ya take off i top the plants about 6/8 times every branch through veg though hate pruneing full stop i just chop the small stuff of and dont prune just leave small leaf on and it goes in bucket with ice for hash


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

No just plain old hand watererd in coco she is a vigerous grower tho that liquid silicon deffo helps as well stems are thick as fuck real strong....Yeh I got a carrier bag full of branches and shitty bits think I've gone too far on one plant but we'll see ay.normally I'm not brutal enough so I went all out on em this time fuck it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Leaf bag was lame so I did a new 1 up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

tyke1973 said:


> ya growing in hydro,because sometimes happens when the plant is growing fast that leaf pattern,i took a tesco carry bag full of bottoms of my two yesterday all ways do it in flower though week 4 that way at least ya get a bit back from the stuff ya take off i top the plants about 6/8 times every branch through veg though hate pruneing full stop i just chop the small stuff of and dont prune just leave small leaf on and it goes in bucket with ice for hash


do u prune all the way in veg then ? how long u veg for im only on my 2nd crop i thought u just topped just before u put it into flower


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Leaf bag was lame so I did a new 1 up View attachment 3294405


what is that thing dude


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

I tried my mates volcano the other day and I don't think they're worth the dollar man he gave me a vape called top vapour and its no better than that I'd say the first rip is a bit tastier but after that its no different hes tryna sell it for 200 butty now lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> what is that thing dude


Thats a volcano vaporizor man


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

I always top and supercrop during veg and then lollipop a week into flower then I don't touch em just let the plant focus on bud production


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats a volcano vaporizor man


i see they are nice and cheap


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

at what size do u first start to crop them mines about 9" at the min


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2014)

Gf brought me home some munch .


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

With seedlings I normally top em at the 4th or 5th node with cuts I just super crop and spread em open when they're about 15" tall....anyway its past grow talk o'clock wtf am I doing???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf brought me home some munchView attachment 3294428 .


she's a kepper dude my gf will bring me the taxi bill


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 15, 2014)

ok m8 another week then untill i try it


----------



## burner187 (Nov 15, 2014)

You'll grow if you keep eating like that relax lol them little cakes look nice...are they canna infused?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 15, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> "Wilkinson's" advanced Tom nutes added to res every fill, ml/lte as dir on bottle, seaweed added as dir on bottle one a week m8, grown in canna terra this time , if I can be fucked , I will get pics up tomoz, pulling [email protected], supprised fuck out of me lol ! ESP as I had mite up untill 2 week flower ! Madness .hope u & youres are good m8 .


I top trump you with a £1 bottle of Doffs tomato food from the pound shop lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

burner187 said:


> You'll grow if you keep eating like that relax lol them little cakes look nice...are they canna infused?


no mate, if only loool she brought em home from work.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright I'm potting up those clones today they've been in those first pots for 12+ weeks lol throwing calmag def out n all obviously cuz the slurs root bound so has to be done today.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

morning


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morning lads, im off to bust a lung playing football with a load of non smoking fit cunts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

Pfft I'll be rocking out to eazy e hitting bongs all day talking gangsta


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, im off to bust a lung playing football with a load of non smoking fit cunts.


see you in 20mins once uve collapsed n been stretchered off lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2014)

laters peeps


irish4:20 said:


> Hey zedd man hows u been


stoned so good thanks man just sittin here thinking about monkeys, were sposed to b descended from monkeys and if u talk to any pro scientist they will tell u this is so.....fukin monkeys in trees to humans in 2 mil years somehow, obv this is bollox but what is the truth, lol according to one of my most mindfuking trips we were made in a laboratory on a mother space ship by aliens who used certain characteristics of some indigenous simians..orang-utans etc but that we were from the genetics of different alien races, I had the experience of being the consciousness inside the test tube they were experimenting with like when they charged a certain sequence of dna it could hold conscious thought,.... anyways off to London to take the kids to aquarium and stuff what u up to?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/nov/16/new-strain-cannabis-treat-psychosis-schizophrenia-gw-pharmaceuticals-david-potter?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

Jesus I need a nap


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

it's all you seem to do, not diabetic are you?
i'm thinking of getting myself tested because i seem to be dropping off after every big meal i eat, nothing to do with the quarter ounce a day habit like, or the fact i only get 3-4 hours a night sleep.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/nov/16/new-strain-cannabis-treat-psychosis-schizophrenia-gw-pharmaceuticals-david-potter?CMP=share_btn_fb


This bit........

*“When skunk was created the people doing it had no idea they were altering the ratios of CBD and THC – they just kept breeding the plants that gave the strongest high and threw the rest away.”*

..........is bullshit.

GW Pharmaceuticals are exclusively supplied with custom Skunk #1 genetics from Hortapharm BV in the Netherlands.

Hortapharm BV is co-owned by David Watson and Robert Clark.

David Watson (aka Skunk_Man) was the guy who invented Skunk #1, the world's first stable IBL hybrid.

David Watson knew exactly what he was doing, it was always about the medicine/money (or there would be no Hortapharm BV) and the Dr knows this too.


----------



## burner187 (Nov 16, 2014)

I've gotta have at least 6 hours sleep that's a bare minimum or I'm just like a zombie all day! Beauty sleep lolol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This bit........
> 
> *“When skunk was created the people doing it had no idea they were altering the ratios of CBD and THC – they just kept breeding the plants that gave the strongest high and threw the rest away.”*
> 
> ...


Aye I saw a documentary about gw and he rekons they gro a ton a year, looking at the size of their warehouse I bet he doubles that fucker and sells the other ton the greedy bastastd!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

You don't see em doing anything about cancer treatments with this ideal monopoly situation they have though.

Cunts


----------



## burner187 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wankers mate there's no money in it for em they'd ratherkill em slowley and make a mint while they're at it proper cunts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

So I got a deal at a pals house last night off this local lad who's made himself a round over the last year or so.

I've used him about 5 times in total when I've run out.

He started off giving 2.5g ish for £20, now he's on .8 for £10.

1.6g for £20 and the cunt has 3 lads delivering for him.

What the fuck is the world coming to!?


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

supply and demand, or rather silly mugs willing to pay those prices. i got 4x 1.2g twenty bags yday, 5 joints 

either way he is making some coin haha god bless him


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

I need a fucking driving license asap.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

1.2 a 20 mate.

Bent over and aimed for penetration with a sandpaper condom on.

That's harsh!


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

he wouldn't do 3 for 50, i was going to get six otherwise.

his loss, i won't be phoning him when it's crop time, short sighted imo.


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

think i can get an oz of decent dry cheese for 230 today so things are on the up, hopefully he doesn't let me down.

these girls are getting awfully fat, still growing so at least 3 weeks til i can shop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

Mine are in a bad way for a change, PH problems, deficient because of and a bit too cold at lights off till I got this new tent and moved em.


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

well you don't wanna see my billberry #1 plant, never seen anything worse looking lol, all my fault. i will give it another chance though because as bad as the plant looks the buds are still nice looking and i like the smell.

i think it is a combo of it getting too close to the light and the coco being too hot as it is now on it's fifth cycle. either way it has no leaves at conopy level, just crispy brown dust where they used to be


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I made it through the football, sort of, played 15 mins outfield then pulled a muscle in ma leg so spent the rest of game as goalkeeper, got home had a J went to stand up and realised I can barely move


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2014)

how many did you let in? lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2014)

ghb said:


> how many did you let in? lmao


Only 3 mate which isnt bad consodering how fucked my leg is. And I still managed to score 1 before I was forced into going in goal


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This bit........
> 
> *“When skunk was created the people doing it had no idea they were altering the ratios of CBD and THC – they just kept breeding the plants that gave the strongest high and threw the rest away.”*
> 
> ...


the reason the street samples are low in cbd is cos theyre grown poorly and picked early got nothing to do with the myth they are promoting


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You don't see em doing anything about cancer treatments with this ideal monopoly situation they have though.
> 
> Cunts


cancer is too useful to give the cure to the masses, oh and the cure is...? ask a senior politician, name the last western political leader to die of cancer, they got the cure already tha cunts


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well I made it through the football, sort of, played 15 mins outfield then pulled a muscle in ma leg so spent the rest of game as goalkeeper, got home had a J went to stand up and realised I can barely move


so i was right then, 20mins, collapse n stretchered off lmao............maybe i should give the lottery a go this week llmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the reason the street samples are low in cbd is cos theyre grown poorly and picked early got nothing to do with the myth they are promoting


Im not so sure......in some of the other threads a lot of the yanks have had theirs lab tested at different places and very rare to see CBD over 1-2% whilst the THC varies between 14-25% so im more inclined to believe it than not


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1558552834379753


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2014)

This place is either buzzin or in between no in the middle ha a bit like marmite  ... so wats u guys up to im just at hme smokin a j of lemon sumtin ha and hash its fckn luvly


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just rolling through


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> This place is either buzzin or in between no in the middle ha a bit like marmite  ... so wats u guys up to im just at hme smokin a j of lemon sumtin ha and hash its fckn luvly


Evening irish im sitting at home havin a beer nursing my fucked leg and feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 16, 2014)

sitting at home bored shitless an skint, not even had a fag since yesterday lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening irish im sitting at home havin a beer nursing my fucked leg and feeling sorry for myself


Ha man nursin ya leg be fckn honest the kids and misses are runnin round after daddy ha ... had a few pints earlier watchin ireland win in the rugby " a sport wer good at" ha now if we can for the first time beat the all blacks nxt week il be happy as fuk man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

Supping a cobra, smoking the last of this haze and I've just finished watering these after getting the new setup right.

I might have a wank in a bit.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> sitting at home bored shitless an skint, not even had a fag since yesterday lol


Jesus sae no fags since yesterday how are they all gonna get there ass fill if ur off them man ??? Ha lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

its happy uk thread again .......how ya doing yu basturds....lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Supping a cobra, smoking the last of this haze and I've just finished watering these after getting the new setup right.
> 
> I might have a wank in a bit.


Well the misses is in her flowers so im either havin a wank or a dirty ride ... il see how i feel after this bottle


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Well the misses is in her flowers so im either havin a wank or a dirty ride ... il see how i feel after this bottle


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


Shit i didnt know she took a pic after last time ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2014)

bradburry said:


> its happy uk thread again .......how ya doing yu basturds....lol


Not bad lonely ol loner how are u ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


Lol

Just spat me beer all over.

That got a proper laugh!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad lonely ol loner how are u ?


 fine.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I got a deal at a pals house last night off this local lad who's made himself a round over the last year or so.
> 
> I've used him about 5 times in total when I've run out.
> 
> ...


 invastion of the hoodys .....its same near me no more tenths left

unless you know the right people .


----------



## burner187 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lookin foxy wisdom they look real nice and its your best yield using tomato nutes win win ay pal....I've just been round my mates to have a look at hid blue cheese grow had to take a little bottom bud as a taster lol heres a pic I shud be getting the cut next week sometime


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

im going for a shit.


----------



## leepy (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright guys hope everyones well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

I still haven't potted up this is ridiculous but I ate the last of my cookies yesterday so hopefully I'll be more productive today


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

Morning ppl


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2014)

Bad day at the office today, noticed pips in couple my plants suspected from my dog pip

Bubblegum 

Fireballs 
 

Can see a few in the dog also
Hope it doesn't hit the others


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Sucks budolskie seems everyone is having hermi issues I'd the same thanks to heat issues from the Indian summer but tbh my shit didn't get 2 seeded just a few buds here n there n the top buds are fine. Shits still really potent so how bad n I've a load of free beans lol


----------



## budolskie (Nov 17, 2014)

Ii only looks like the 2 closest to it, also not to bad but 3 weeks left on those still will need to keep eye, I only noticed 2 dead male flower looked like.dropped off the dog


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

Shawny email


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

3 blunts rolled gonna walk the dog


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2014)

taking him up kilimanjaro ? we know the way you smoke, lightweight!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

yeah must be off round the world with all that weed for sure, gambling and smoking today cba to go anywhere or see anyone...cept u lot obv


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2014)

gambling you say........... what kind?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

check ur emails you lot n find out who it was that emailed me from a blank addy an then hasnt replied to me lol, bugging me i dont know who it is lol, if its you reply to me lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> gambling you say........... what kind?


spread betting ..ig,com..do any?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

bradburry said:


> im going for a shit.


im back .


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 17, 2014)

hi guys think i had my 600w hps light a bit close to my plants this aint my plant just a photo of the internet but my plants are starting to look like this but i held my hand on top of my plants but it didnt burn me buy leafs looking dry crispy and wrinkley


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

I doing exo cuts flippin em at 12 inches lollipopped to four nodes and again at 3 weks f in 6.5 l supercoco and lots of em to get yield, best quickest way I found to grow em 2 to 3 oz per plant, the zlh has a longer veg time and bigger pot and yields 4 to 5 oz, fuk the numbers I need weight


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> hi guys think i had my 600w hps light a bit close to my plants this aint my plant just a photo of the internet but my plants are starting to look like this but i held my hand on top of my plants but it didnt burn me buy leafs looking dry crispy and wrinkley View attachment 3295377


so is this the watch my plant die more everyday thread, cool wheres the popcorn


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so is this the watch my plant die more everyday thread, cool wheres the popcorn


nope im just doing what you guys do put thing up that u done wrong or found out ect


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> hi guys think i had my 600w hps light a bit close to my plants this aint my plant just a photo of the internet but my plants are starting to look like this but i held my hand on top of my plants but it didnt burn me buy leafs looking dry crispy and wrinkley View attachment 3295377


just little too dry and hot mate ......its happened to me before ....easily fixed.


happy to help


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so is this the watch my plant die more everyday thread, cool wheres the popcorn


 this thread seems to be a completly different site to riu lol......typical brits


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I doing exo cuts flippin em at 12 inches lollipopped to four nodes and again at 3 weks f in 6.5 l supercoco and lots of em to get yield, best quickest way I found to grow em 2 to 3 oz per plant, the zlh has a longer veg time and bigger pot and yields 4 to 5 oz, fuk the numbers I need weight



i play poker, not a huge gambler these days. there was a 20 dollar tournament last night where first price was 120k so i had a go and lasted about ten mins lol.

9 exo under a 600 in a 1.2x1.2, i don't see why you cant get 25 oz to be honest, lollipopping is the key with exo, you need to make her grow up asap


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> i play poker, not a huge gambler these days. there was a 20 dollar tournament last night where first price was 120k so i had a go and lasted about ten mins lol.
> 
> 9 exo under a 600 in a 1.2x1.2, i don't see why you cant get 25 oz to be honest, lollipopping is the key with exo, you need to make her grow up asap


ummmm I got a bit more light than that im gunna be doing 16 per sq m with 1000 w psqm


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2014)

well good luck getting 36 oz per m2.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> well good luck getting 36 oz per m2.


thanks man I be happy with a key of exo per 1000 w which is why im trying it, done 1 g per watt on my first tent grow with 1200 in a 4x4 organics, so supercoco and mineral base nutes and a little h2o2 and we will fukin yield, gonna do it on tommy nutes too ha ha


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2014)

i had 0.8kg per m2 as my best ever yield but quality was gash, i only run low wattage btw. 1gpw is easy when you only run 500w per m2 doubling that yield is a big ask, especially with no co2


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

btw do u all remember that noob about few months ago who was sending us pictures of his thai wife and child in pms.....I think hes returned lol,


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> i had 0.8kg per m2 as my best ever yield but quality was gash, i only run low wattage btw. 1gpw is easy when you only run 500w per m2 doubling that yield is a big ask, especially with no co2


I got 8 inch fresh air intake and 12 inch out take which is why I can yield if the medium is good


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally potted up, if I let it go any longer they might of died lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

I always enjoy watching Ken Block videos but to be honest that was shite by the usual standards.

He hit the hot dog stand on the first figure of 8, he hit the lamp post in China Town and the guy with the hydrolic lowrider had to move his left leg out of the way on the first pass so he didn't get hit.

Also a massive waste of road, notice how he has to make really wide drifts and smash the shit out of the rev limter to come back out of a turn because the car handles like a go cart on ice?

Fun to watch all the noise and smoke but that car set up is pants.


He does get some Brownie points for the couple of reverse entries though.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2014)

hows we all doing then?

im just watching some shit on tv called shops n robbers, some nutty fuckers out there fighting people with knifes,guns last 1 the bloke had a chisel and was a lump but the cunt still got done n held until the feds arrived by 2 women n 1 skinny bloke lmao fuck that tho, ok fair enough if its your own shop u worked for n run i can get that protecting what is yours but these have a go mofos who on min wage i just dont understand.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Sitting in the living room hitting bongs.
Selling my shit @2.3g and one of the lads was like that's a nice 3 grams man haha all I was thinking was i hope he doesn't mention the size but yeah its flying.

Wouldn't mind but the insurance covers for everything lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> hows we all doing then?
> 
> im just watching some shit on tv called shops n robbers, some nutty fuckers out there fighting people with knifes,guns last 1 the bloke had a chisel and was a lump but the cunt still got done n held until the feds arrived by 2 women n 1 skinny bloke lmao fuck that tho, ok fair enough if its your own shop u worked for n run i can get that protecting what is yours but these have a go mofos who on min wage i just dont understand.


probably the same as when i worked uin pubs, you spend upto 15 hrs a day there, 5-6 days a week n just seem to get in the same mindset as if they have broken into your house "someones fucking up MY shit" etc


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> probably the same as when i worked uin pubs, you spend upto 15 hrs a day there, 5-6 days a week n just seem to get in the same mindset as if they have broken into your house "someones fucking up MY shit" etc


you was working doors tho sae i think thats abit different than a till worker on min wage etc i understand your point tho but not for me, fuck that! id give em it all in a instant aint my shop or my cash i aint gonna get hurt for some1 else's earn.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> you was working doors tho sae i think thats abit different than a till worker on min wage etc i understand your point tho but not for me, fuck that! id give em it all in a instant aint my shop or my cash i aint gonna get hurt for some1 else's earn.


I was also a barman then supervisor then pub manager over 15 years and spent 8 years of that with Wetherspoons ONLY sorting out their problem pubs, ive never worked in a nice quiet pub in my life


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I was also a barman then supervisor then pub manager over 15 years


why dont u do that stuff anymore mate? sound like you have a lot of experience in that kinda work?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

It's all insured, give em it.

I remember Leeds casino getting robbed years ago when I worked for the company.

They backed a transit van through the loading bay doors (that they knew was right behind the cashdesk wall).
5 guys jumped out, 2 with shotguns the others with machettes and hammers.

The cashier didn't resist and complied with whatever they said, poor cunt still got his face smashed in with the butt of a side by side.

French lad, he'd only been over here about 6 months.
Firm paid £15000 to have his jaw and teeth rebuilt for him before he fucked off back home.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

I never did find out how much cash they got away with but the handy-man told me that it was so much that there was £30.000 bundled up in a basket on the table that they didn't bother to touch.

A good guess is about £300.000


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> why dont u do that stuff anymore mate? sound like you have a lot of experience in that kinda work?


Just got fed up of the shit money, and being constantly attacked week in week out for over 10 years finally starts getting boring y`know, in just one week i was glassed,shot at, smashed over the top of a car an done down the arm with a cutthroat razor.............an every week was pretty similar for the most part.......... i managed 58 hospital visits one year for tetanus shots/stitches/having my head glued/removing glass from me/eyes washed out after being gassed etc etc etc

Unfortunately though thats what you line yourself up for when you take on a job like that, as i said before I ONLY worked the nastiest roughest pubs the company had and believe it or not I went out to get my door licence for a quiter life lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

More than 1 visit to the hossi a week for a whole year you've got to be the unluckiest doorman ever Sae! 

Lol, the fucking Hac and Niche bouncers never had it that bad!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

if running doors in rough pubs was the quiet life lol fuk me cant stand being around people like that so dnt blame ya


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> More than 1 visit to the hossi a week for a whole year you've got to be the unluckiest doorman ever Sae!
> 
> Lol, the fucking Hac and Niche bouncers never had it that bad!


No mate that was working in the pubs, u will be surprised just how quickly things escalate when 3 of yas HAVE to go into the toilets n chuck 20 blokes out all doing lines with their tooled up dealer


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

Or when you have a pub full of 250 pikies after a funeral or 2rival football teams fans kicking off in the pub n doing lines off the table etc


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 17, 2014)

Also, remember we were generally there as well to root out thieving staff n staff dealing at work etc, weren't always just the customers attacking us oil


----------



## John King (Nov 17, 2014)

Right im about to order all of my equipment this is what im looking to buy .

1mx1mx2m tent .

400 Watt Ballast 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUMATEK-400W-WATT-DIGITAL-DIMMABLE-BALLAST-FOR-GROW-LIGHT-HYDROPONICS-/251442041656?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3a8b1d1338

Cool tube shade
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cool-Tube-Shade-Grow-Room-Tent-Hydroponic-Lighting-Reflector-Air-Cooled-125mm-5-/121228537105?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item1c39c8ad11

6 inch rvk for outtake 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SYSTEMAIR-RVK-6-INCH-A1-150MM-IN-LINE-DUCTING-FAN-428M3-HOUR-HYDROPONICS-/261256383350?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3cd4180b76

4 inch rvk for inttake 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Inch-RVK-Fan-Systemair-4-100mm-A1-Extractor-Fan-/261461592162?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3ce0534862

Rhino Carbon filter , What size ?


will these Fan Speed controllers work with rvk ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VARIISPEED-300W-PLUG-IN-VARIABLE-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-HYDROPONICS-/261398614429?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3cdc92519d


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 17, 2014)

John King said:


> Right im about to order all of my equipment this is what im looking to buy .
> 
> 1mx1mx2m tent .
> 
> ...


 yeh them controllers are fine, u dontru need a inlet extractor just get sum 4" ducting and the presure will suk thru the instake by itself,
your only running a 400 so use a rhino hobby. ther half the length and u are using a small tent so thats best just make sure the filter is rated higher tha the extractor, as that extractor is kinda weak and expesinve you should have a problem

i recomend this as a alternative for your outlethttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-Plug-6-150mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-All-Sizes-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8

go for the 6" cooltube too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-Cool-Tube-Shade-Grow-Light-Euro-Reflector-System-HPS-600w-400w-250w-/121233151294?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item1c3a0f153e

then u know u aint having any heat issues


----------



## John King (Nov 17, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh them controllers are fine, u dontru need a inlet extractor just get sum 4" ducting and the presure will suk thru the instake by itself,
> your only running a 400 so use a rhino hobby. ther half the length and u are using a small tent so thats best just make sure the filter is rated higher tha the extractor, as that extractor is kinda weak and expesinve you should have a problem
> 
> i recomend this as a alternative for your outlethttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-Plug-6-150mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-All-Sizes-/390686002408?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8
> ...


Will that fan be louder then the Rvk or will it be the same ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

A 6" extractor for a single 400w in a 1m square tent is stupid overkill.

I've got a 5" Ruck pulling through 2 x 5" Rhino Pro filters and 2 x 600w cooltubes in a 2.4m tent.

Passive intake.


----------



## John King (Nov 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A 6" extractor for a single 400w in a 1m square tent is stupid overkill.
> 
> I've got a 5" Ruck pulling through 2 x 5" Rhino Pro filters and 2 x 600w cooltubes in a 2.4m tent.
> 
> Passive intake.


so your saying i should lower my fan size to maybe a 5" or a 4" ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

John King said:


> so your saying i should lover my fan size to maybe a 5" or a 4" ?


A good quality 4" will do that job, variable speed would be a bonus.

To future proof yourself with that size tent (and it'll do bigger) then go for a good 5" but yeah a 6" for only 1m square is silly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 17, 2014)

And to be fair if you're getting a cooltube and are prepared to spend £90 on an overpriced Lumatek ballast you might as well do yourself a favour by buying a cheaper brand 600w.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 17, 2014)

ive reported you both ice n yman for talking grow talk at this time lmao


----------



## John King (Nov 17, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And to be fair if you're getting a cooltube and are prepared to spend £90 on an overpriced Lumatek ballast you might as well do yourself a favour by buying a cheaper brand 600w.


so i take it i can run a 400 watt bulb on a 600 watt ballast ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lumii-Digital-Ballast-Digita-400w-600w-1000w/291010795683?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=37d67a51d5984708983cf65b0b4a07f4&pid=100005&prg=20140122125356&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=140999765240&rt=nc this ballast any good as i can see it has the option to run 400 watt to 600 watt super boost so that must mean i can run a 400 watt on it ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2014)

fuk me passive intake what r u like, ffs man I would go 6 inch out 4 in on a 1x1, don't believe in too much air, u ever been in the Himalayas theres lots of it blowing around the plants lol air flow with all other things equal is key to yield imo, and put a 600 in that tent u will not regret it with all them fans lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I worked for wetherspoons n they're the most ungrateful cunts you'll ever work for. Great staff,management but once u get up to area manager their fucking cunts that genuinely only care about turnover.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I worked for wetherspoons n they're the most ungrateful cunts you'll ever work for. Great staff,management but once u get up to area manager their fucking cunts that genuinely only care about turnover.


yup hit the nail on the head there mate, quite luckily we reported straight to head office n tim martin the owner, area managers etc were just ignored/told to fuck off for the most part since they are glorified accountants an had no idea what it took to do the job we did, also most of their AM`s have never actually worked in a pub lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah we had think his name was ger or something like that.he'd call up the pubin the middle of lunch n pretend to be retarded n try to book a table n that sort of carry on.never smiled or anything like that just called in complained n left.I wholeheartedly believe all that happened to u I've had whiskey tumblers, chairs n all thrown at me. Theirs footage on camera of when I've had glass bottles thrown at the bar with a bunch of uni kids behind it shitting themselves lol then me running around trying to workout the wastage on all the bottles they knocked over lol good times.
It's the cheap booze n clientele spoons welcomes that bring on the hate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning lads, been a while.

The highstreet i work near, the spoons is the most upmarket bar on it. the locals stay in the other boozers cos the drink is still cheaper, and they can shot whatever from them though they do pop in for their fish dinner of a friday. 

last run for me til march. i could fucking cry.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning lads, been a while.
> 
> The highstreet i work near, the spoons is the most upmarket bar on it. the locals stay in the other boozers cos the drink is still cheaper, and they can shot whatever from them though they do pop in for their fish dinner of a friday.
> 
> ...


if its the one i think it is ive only ever drunk in there when i lived in toon, never worked there lol, the one with lloyds in the next street round the corner?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

@ghb email, well, it was yesterday but only just remembered i sent it lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

I know some of em have Exo labels on but they are all Gringo lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2014)

looks like a juarez nick in there. time to relase some into the wild eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> if its the one i think it is ive only ever drunk in there when i lived in toon, never worked there lol, the one with lloyds in the next street round the corner?


na saer lad this one's just opened this year. I did used to drink in that one though haha was my local in fact. the plaza it was called. been sold to the asians now man. they've bought out and closed most of the boozers up the west end cos they don't agree with drinking. though the fuckers are making a killing selling tins in their corner shops.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning lads, wakey bakey time !


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, wakey bakey time !


I wish lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> na saer lad this one's just opened this year. I did used to drink in that one though haha was my local in fact. the plaza it was called. been sold to the asians now man. they've bought out and closed most of the boozers up the west end cos they don't agree with drinking. though the fuckers are making a killing selling tins in their corner shops.


nah not the same one then, i used to drink in the union rooms


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Right im off to the post office......

Also for all of you on key meters the government has issued a £12 electricity rebate to every household, contact your electricity company and ask them for your voucher

https://www.gov.uk/government-electricity-rebate


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorted out someone with 2.3 for 50 n he text back saying it was massive, twice the size of what he'd been getting. That shows how heavily sprayed everything it round here so ill be doing 2g for 50 from now on lol have long little baggies ordered so the product looks bigger tbh they'll still be greatful,my shit isn't like rice crispies with its snapping crackling n poppin..unless they get a seed haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk me passive intake what r u like, ffs man I would go 6 inch out 4 in on a 1x1, don't believe in too much air, u ever been in the Himalayas theres lots of it blowing around the plants lol air flow with all other things equal is key to yield imo, and put a 600 in that tent u will not regret it with all them fans lol


........

You are quite entitled to your opinion Zeddd but your logic is flawed.

Airflow is not the key to yield, with all other factors accounted for CO2 is the key to yield.

In free air the CO2 content is around 390ppm, no matter how much airflow you put through your grow room/tent there will never be more CO2 available than is naturally present without you supplimenting it yourself (for which you need a sealed room and expensive equipment).

You could have big fuck off 4 foot greenhouse fans blowing air through your room, the CO2 content of that air is still going to be the same 390ppm, more air does not mean more CO2.

All you are doing by adding big fans and rediculous airflow above what is needed to grow healthy productive crops is making a whole lot more noise for no reason.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ........
> 
> You are quite entitled to your opinion Zeddd but your logic is flawed.
> 
> ...


Sealed room + good air MOVEMENT = more co2 , good Yorkie ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Sealed room + good air MOVEMENT = more co2 , good Yorkie ?


No.

A sealed room pumped with CO2 from a tank = more CO2.

It doesn't matter how much air FLOW you have (from duct fans) or how much air MOVEMENT you have (from oscillators) the CO2 content of natural free air is still the same.


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2014)

the key to yield is bloombastic, you're all wrong, dead wrong i say!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

^^^lol you want some of me magic beans? Key to yield yo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

im not suggesting you get more CO2 than is available so my logic is not flawed, u just don't get the same level of co2 depletion with high vol airflow, but as u said if u can grow the same as me in a 8 by 4 with a passive 6 then u rite


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 18, 2014)

afternoon guys how it going


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

@ghb email


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im not suggesting you get more CO2 than is available so my logic is not flawed, u just don't get the same level of co2 depletion with high vol airflow, but as u said if u can grow the same as me in a 8 by 4 with a passive 6 then u rite


Depletion my arse!

My 5" Ruck moves 350m3/hr per hour on it's lowest speed, that's 5.8m3 evey min.

That's more CO2 than the plants can use as it's a CONSTANT supply at 5.8m3 of air every min.

How the fuck do think you get CO2 depletion when the air is travelling through your space faster than the plants can use the CO2 contained within it? (yes your logic is flawed)

For CO2 supplementation to be worthwhile and effective you need to supply the plants with around 1200ppm of CO2, after around 1500ppm it can start to get toxic as the nutrient uptake goes through the roof.

Maybe you should go talk to one of the lads who run sealed rooms and CO2 and ask them how long a bottle of CO2 lasts them @ 1200ppm/1500ppm (around 4 times the atmospheric content) in respect to their plant count and room size, then you will have an educated idea of how much CO2 volume cannabis plants can actually consume under optimum conditions rather than just assuming.




If I can grow the same as you in an 8 x 4 with passive intake?

Dude I've seen several samples of your gear and tried some so don't make out your shit is something it's not because I know better.

More like when you can grow like me with the same amount of light as I do!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

I <3 bill. Google things he's done shits hilarious.he doesn't have an agent or anything like that just a 1-800 number people call and pitch their movie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depletion my arse!
> 
> My 5" Ruck moves 350m3/hr per hour on it's lowest speed, that's 5.8m3 evey min.
> 
> ...


fuk me sounds like a hissy fit ok ok I give in u can grow the same shit with less air...but I wont, and btw I wasn't suggesting u cant grow good shit I know u do, jus sort the air out man and u will be happier with the results imo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

just waiting for it........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok ok I give in u can grow the same shit with less air...


lol, far better actually.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

ha ha ok man, but u do want more air tho.....dontcha?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lol, far better actually.


cool send a sample to Rambo and we will have ourselves a comp, ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

how bout next week...hows the perp now u gotta 8x4


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2014)

funny how you are wanting to use rambo as your adjudicator when he isn't even a real pot head, that would be like asking me to review your sniff!.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

thinkin of moving to wales and upping the game, gotta grow more dope so need to buy somewhere and go 8x8 or more half run off a 3.5 kw gen with silencer I hope


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2014)

what you mean 8x8, metres?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

feet ffs unless I get a farm lol leccy mite be a worry on 63 sq metres


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2014)

i thought you already had a 8x8. you are doing well to earn a living out of anything less to be honest


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

My gf farted on my penis


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cool send a sample to Rambo and we will have ourselves a comp, ?


Rambo is quite welcome to a sample of my gear anytime he fancy's one but to be honest I don't think he gives two shits about what either is like..

And there's no need for a contest because I've already had my gear on the table side by side with yours, I've nothing to prove (it seems like you need confirmation).



zeddd said:


> hows the perp now u gotta 8x4


I've only had this new tent about a week and it's only been up 3 days or so.

I only have 9 plants or less at home (8 at the moment) so can't do perpetual until after the new year when I get another gaff just for growing in, then I'm going big.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Rambo is quite welcome to a sample of my gear anytime he fancy's one but to be honest I don't think he gives two shits about what either is like..
> 
> And there's no need for a contest because I've already had my gear on the table side by side with yours, I've nothing to prove (it seems like you need confirmation).
> 
> ...


sounds like a good plan mate


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

gotta say some people are natural with tastes and flavours, Rambo is one of those people, he has seriously impressed me with his knowledge of end product the geezas a pro when it comes to weed appreciation imo but u need to sit down with the bloke over a drink then u will know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds like a good plan mate


Well when they changed the sentencing guidelines for cannabis production I made my missus a promise not to have more plants than the minimum sentence.

This way if the door goes in then all that is likely to happen if I hold my hands up is a fine and/or a CS order.

If I was to go big at home and the door goes in then she's fucked.
Seen as she freelances for the Crown Prosecution Service and the NHS if she got busted for weed it means she can't work in that field anymore and they would most likely deport her.
Then she would have to explain to family members like her retired head teacher mother and ex copper uncle why she got deported for producing drugs.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2014)

ive smoked both your weeds heavily, same strains. all that.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well when they changed the sentencing guidelines for cannabis production I made my missus a promise not to have more plants than the minimum sentence.
> 
> This way if the door goes in then all that is likely to happen if I hold my hands up is a fine and/or a CS order.
> 
> ...


ur mrs does the same as mine lol but mine can fuk it off cos its small taters compared to what we get from the 8x4, u will fill that space yman u know it, so u putting 9 trees in there?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

ghb said:


> i thought you already had a 8x8. you are doing well to earn a living out of anything less to be honest


8 x 4 plus veg tent 4x4 plus cloner, poxy fuking hobby grow imo wanna get some space, when its legal im gonna get the paperwork and be licensed


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2014)

im setting up again.
going scrog, my pals a fucking dab hand at it.
so be either
4xpsy
4x livers
4x canalope
4x gringo

under a 600

then ima scrog 1 more in the 80x80 under a 400.. im tempted to do the gringo alone in ther tbh in a 30l pot scrog


hmm which which.obvoiously i cant multistrain, but the canalope is a true 8 weeker, 1st clone of regular bean wat was fem!
def going scrog, gunna get a 1.2 in the loft nd use a big 25l 4 pot wilma


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ive smoked both your weeds heavily, same strains. all that.


Think again mate, I've been mostly growing Don's personal stock for age's (years), the only time I've grown a strain that Zeddd has also had was when I did the Exo that took 14 weeks and you got about 10g of that, it was shite which is why it went out at £120.

This last lot was 4 Exo and 1 Psycho, you didn't see any of that because after I sorted some locals out the rest went to Budolski.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think again mate, I've been mostly growing Don's personal stock for age's (years), the only time I've grown a strain that Zeddd has also had was when I did the Exo that took 14 weeks and you got about 10g of that, it was shite which is why it went out at £120.
> 
> This last lot was 4 Exo and 1 Psycho, you didn't see any of that because after I sorted some locals out the rest went to Budolski.



OHHH was exo x dream thingy wasent it.

silly me

fuk me u was onnnit then, like did i say anything about whos was better.? chill


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> OHHH was exo x dream thingy wasent it.
> 
> silly me


Aye.

Dubaholic got the fizzy apple smelling pheno if you remember?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gotta say some people are natural with tastes and flavours, Rambo is one of those people, he has seriously impressed me with his knowledge of end product the geezas a pro when it comes to weed appreciation imo but u need to sit down with the bloke over a drink then u will know


Exo pulled at 8 weeks after being killed with Ripen. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ur mrs does the same as mine lol but mine can fuk it off cos its small taters compared to what we get from the 8x4


You must be doing well off that 8x4 Zeddd.

My missus is pulling £3000 a month with this new NHS contract she's got and it's going up when she gets the qualification she's studying for at the moment.

Then next year there's the DPSI qualification so she can do high profile class 1 cases for the CPS, that will bump her earnings up to £35 an hour minimum across the board.
That makes £10.000 a month as standard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u will fill that space yman u know it, so u putting 9 trees in there?


I've got 8, a mix of Exo and Psycho.

Topped and LST'd for an even canopy and 5 ish heads each.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You must be doing well off that 8x4 Zeddd.
> 
> My missus is pulling £3000 a month with this new NHS contract she's got and it's going up when she gets the qualification she's studying for at the moment.
> 
> ...


ive got a business too but I think ur mrs is on a dif pay grade to mine at 10 k per month lol, more like one job per month for her for a few hundred so nothing to worry losing really


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

lazy bints lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ive got a business too but I think ur mrs is on a dif pay grade to mine at 10 k per month lol, more like one job per month for her for a few hundred so nothing to worry losing really


Ah fuck.

Good luck to her and all that, I'm proud of what she's achieved for herself in a very short time but I won't be seeing any of that £10.000 a month by the time it comes..

We'll have split up and gone our separate ways by then, it's why I'm concentrating on getting myself sorted out this/next year.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lazy bints lol


Round the fucking house you would not believe mate.

Wits end me!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

*Frozen x Breaking Bad parody: Do you want to build a meth lab?*


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> im setting up again.
> going scrog, my pals a fucking dab hand at it.
> so be either
> 4xpsy
> ...


is it cannalope or chocolope you have atm? as you told me chocolope the other day but just put cannalope in your post lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Round the fucking house you would not believe mate.
> 
> Wits end me!


yeah they messy till u get em up the spout then they get cleaning and tidying works like magic but a cleaner would be cheaper and less irksome and u can still sheg the cleaner its allowed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah they messy till u get em up the spout then they get cleaning and tidying works like magic but a cleaner would be cheaper and less irksome and u can still sheg the cleaner its allowed


Or fuck her off and only have myself to worry about. lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

So whos all watching the Scotland v England game tonight?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So whos all watching the Scotland v England game tonight?


Didn't know it was on mate.

What time? Channel?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Didn't know it was on mate.
> 
> What time? Channel?


8pm kick off on channel 3 mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ive got a cpl mates coming over for a drink and a smoke to watch the game, whereas my wife the lucky bitch is at the game with her mate


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> So whos all watching the Scotland v England game tonight?


No id rather gouge out my eyes with a rusty spoon than watch that shit lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No id rather gouge out my eyes with a rusty spoon than watch that shit lol


Id feel the same way if I was english, lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Or fuck her off and only have myself to worry about. lol


even bttr mate they can turn on ya once they've got their brood then u got a succubus draining ur money and will to live lol family life with the ex


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Id feel the same way if I was english, lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Id feel the same way if I was english, lmao


got nothing to do with being English............just cant stand watching a load of primadonna bitches running after a ball trying not to get their nails dirty n crying if someone is nasty to em lol..................now if they manned the fuck up an conducted emselves more like a rugby union team instead of a bunch of teenage girls mid playground cat fight then i may be tempted to actually watch it lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Id feel the same way if I was english, lmao


good job youre Welsh then really aint it? lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> good job youre Welsh then really aint it? lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


>


 lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

fuk I detest clarkson


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

is it time for some casual racism?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is it time for some casual racism?


When is it not in here?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> is it time for some casual racism?


Casual AFTER 10PM, formal until


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Because the moderators around here are about as much use as Anne Frank's drum kit.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

last one promise


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

written in biro in the 50 s lol and all these tours to her house, the coin from guilt is massive


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2014)

fuck im poplar today lol 

england best win tonight or else gboy aint gonna fucking shut up bout it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Tony Hawk on a real hover board........







*heridechannel.com/features/2014/11/tony-hawk-rides-hoverboard*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah surface needs to be copper or some shiz but still it's Tony hawk on a hover board


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Aye, any non ferrous.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah surface needs to be copper or some shiz but still it's Tony hawk on a hover board


ah lenzs law is it?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because the moderators around here are about as much use as Anne Frank's drum kit.


unless you mention trading then they are all over you like the Gestapo, had quite an interesting chat with potroast/rollitup about it all.......he wasnt happy lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> unless you mention trading then they are all over you like the Gestapo, had quite an interesting chat with potroast/rollitup about it all.......he wasnt happy lol


what was he moaning about all the advertising fees he can charge cos us saddos keep posting?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> unless you mention trading then they are all over you like the Gestapo, had quite an interesting chat with potroast/rollitup about it all.......he wasnt happy lol



What he's got to realise is (like most fucking Yanks) that not everybody on the planet lives in the USA.

What is illegal in the USA is not necessarily illegal in England or the UK. 

Hence us not being able to talk about buying/trading seeds yet the Yanks can talk about clones from dispensary's.

Not to mention the prick deleting innocent posts at will with no explanation.

Shit's all fucked up.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

C'mon Scotland !!


----------



## Love1Fear (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

Love1Fear said:


> View attachment 3296265


..........


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> C'mon Scotland !!


lmao 2-0






lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2014)

I am at that difficult time, no real dry weed and off the booze mmm half bottle and some kief , need to get shaking


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

So Wayne Rooney is now only 4 goals behind Charlton's record of 49 for England.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 18, 2014)

U can make that 3 goals ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2014)

3 goals now yorkie, he's on 46


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 18, 2014)

I was just about to say the same, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2014)

He's goina smash his record big time!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2014)

There could be bother in Scotland tonight......lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 18, 2014)

i had a few quid on rooney fgs 3-1 win, cunt....lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i had a few quid on rooney fgs 3-1 win, cunt....lol


Unlucky m8, would have been nice little earner


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> There could be bother in Scotland tonight......lol


Could be? Im going out to start riots now !


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 18, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What he's got to realise is (like most fucking Yanks) that not everybody on the planet lives in the USA.
> 
> What is illegal in the USA is not necessarily illegal in England or the UK.
> 
> ...


Apparently he dont want any talk of trading bud/seeds or plants between members, everything else dispensaries, what you sold down the pub/to ya mates etc is all fine, beyond moronic but there you go, you just cant reason with some ppl


----------



## budolskie (Nov 19, 2014)

60/1 rooney 3-1 a had same bet, the baldy bastard


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Bet that bob market weeds gonna be shite. His family are in cahoots with some business that want to sell his image and ideals like they did Che loool


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Bizzle will u message me ur email I wanna ask u something


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

morning all


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/bob-marleys-family-launches-worlds-4653764


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Apparently he dont want any talk of trading bud/seeds or plants between members, everything else dispensaries, what you sold down the pub/to ya mates etc is all fine, beyond moronic but there you go, you just cant reason with some ppl


Well that's tough fucking shit then isn't it because it's not what his rules say.

"You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement,_* encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws."

*_


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Morning lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Bob Marley will be spinning in his grave.

Jah Rastafari don't promote capitalism in any form.

Bunny Wailer told Snoop this when he went to Jamaica to record the new album.
He wanted to know that it was about the music and the message and not predominantly money before he would give his blessing for the album and appear on a track.

Family cashing in on Bob's name, and if you notice it's Cedella that commented, it's not Damien or Ziggy because they're both successful recording artists and don't need to.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

so @ICE is it cannalope or chocolope u have atm?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that's tough fucking shit then isn't it because it's not what his rules say.
> 
> "You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement,_* encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws."
> 
> *_


Well then under that I want all dispensary talk stopped on the site as dispensaries are UNLAWFUL in the UK lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Well then under that I want all dispensary talk stopped on the site as dispensaries are UNLAWFUL in the UK lmao


That was my point.

What's legal here isn't over there and vice versa.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe we should have a bit of fun just reporting ANY slight breach of that statement lmao, could keep em busy for a while if nothing else lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

Also what happened to free speech being protected by THEIR constitution??


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

So, whats every cunt up to today then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

We should flood the site with information about were Yanks can score some nice Kinder Surprise eggs.

Hundreds of pictures too, lol.

Kinder Surprise have been banned in the USA since 1938.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

cleaning my house, it's a shithole.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

In January 2011, U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) threatened a Manitoba resident with a $300 (Canadian dollars) fine for carrying one egg across the U.S. border into Minnesota.[13] In June 2012, CBP held two Seattle men for two and a half hours after discovering six Kinder Surprise eggs in their car upon returning to the U.S. from a trip to Vancouver. According to one of the men detained, a border guard quoted the potential fine as US$2,500 per egg.[14] The rationale against a ban of the product also takes the form that deaths have been too few for it to be considered a serious danger. Additionally, the argument is made that there should be a consistent standard in place, as several worse dangers are not regulated.[15]

On December 26, 2012, a petition was created on the White House website through the "We The People" campaign to end the ban on the import and sale of Kinder Surprise Eggs in the United States. However the petition failed to meet the required number of signatures by January 26, 2013 and was therefore declined. ----- *Wiki.*


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2014)

to be fair the little plastic capsule in a kinder egg is about as good a smuggling vessel as you can find, get over a quart of flake in one of them and once closed and wrapped in film they will not open or split inside you.

did you read about that 11 yr old colombian girl in the news yesterday? her dad sent her out with a load of parcels in here gut and one burst. what a cunt! could have done with a few dozen kinder surprises to keep the kid happy while she mules!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> to be fair the little plastic capsule in a kinder egg is about as good a smuggling vessel as you can find, get over a quart of flake in one of them and once closed and wrapped in film they will not open or split inside you.
> 
> did you read about that 11 yr old colombian girl in the news yesterday? her dad sent her out with a load of parcels in here gut and one burst. what a cunt! could have done with a few dozen kinder surprises to keep the kid happy while she mules!


you have an email btw lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

@ghb new email


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 19, 2014)

hey ladz whats growen lol.seenn rolla got his dippy?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

drgrowshit said:


> hey ladz whats growen lol.seenn rolla got his dippy?


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

@ICE shout me when ur bk on here pls


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

[QU"[email protected], post: 11068774, member: 741874"]Bizzle will u message me ur email I wanna ask u something[/QUOTE]

I aint got your mail addy mate and can't message u cuz your all private n shizz ya dark horse lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

apparently ive got 2 guyanese landrace seeds on their way to me lol, not sure whether to attempt growing em indoors at some point as they will most likely be 100% Sativa n massive or pass them onto someone for breeding with if they turn out to be anything good......who knows.....the BB lads might even have a use for em lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Messaged u there. U n them fucking quotes man lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

hello sunny england ......just passing through .


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hello sunny england ......just passing through .


oh joy.....mainliner....


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> oh joy.....mainliner....


 what


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

The plot thickens


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

hello to you too.........miserable fuck..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

Relax what was that gnat stuff you bought I seem to be in a losing battle with these little black cunts!!! Its a daily battle with em and there in me flower room the cunts I need em gone fast....I've diluted gnat off and sprayed em ta fuck but they resilient as fuck and hide it little corners and crevices Heisenberg would be going mental


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 19, 2014)

2 psychosis and 2 Zlh, almost 7 weeks into flower now, still struggling with the yellowing tho but its fine im almost at chop time anyway just another 2 and a bit weeks left


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3296941


 nice I'll give you 2 grand


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> nice I'll give you 2 grand


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The plot thickens


Indeed.......

Bradburry=Mainliner


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

@ICE email
@shawny email


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


 im serious


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> im serious


So am I.

Stick another £3000 on top and you're somewhere near.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So am I.
> 
> Stick another £3000 on top and you're somewhere near.


what weight are you looking at for that crop?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> what weight are you looking at for that crop?


25-30oz


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 25-30oz


 nice ...how much you want for 9


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> nice ...how much you want for 9


Sorry I can't talk shop on the site, not that I would rashly jump into something so quick anyway.


We've yet to see your cards mate.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry I can't talk shop on the site, not that I would rashly jump into something so quick anyway.
> 
> 
> We've yet to see your cards mate.


 there the same as yours


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

no problem my bradfordian buddy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> there the same as yours


We can't just take your word for it.

We have a saying round here......"Pictures or it didn't happen".

And don't forget to scrub your EXIF data or we'll find your spot.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

evening all, vaping psycho, you all good yeah?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Sound Zeddd.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We can't just take your word for it.
> 
> We have a saying round here......"Pictures or it didn't happen".
> 
> And don't forget to scrub your EXIF data or we'll find your spot.


 ok .....gimme five mins


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

yeah that Breadbarry needs to show some pics I rec


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

liking the tent y man I got one of those modular cunts never again im gonna get stait poles next tent, only lasted 4 inspections ffs


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah that Breadbarry needs to show some pics I rec


 ok ok ok hold your horses


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

wheres the plant killer today ?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

evening 

fucking cold out there! winters deffo here.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

evening mate hows you?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> evening mate hows you?


im alrite mate, just dossing about having a drink.

whos the plant killer? theres been a few in the thread over the years lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

still havnt tried that wagyu beef yet some welsh farmer is sellin it but its way pricey and I baulked at it, funny really when spent way more for drugs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Relax what was that gnat stuff you bought I seem to be in a losing battle with these little black cunts!!! Its a daily battle with em and there in me flower room the cunts I need em gone fast....I've diluted gnat off and sprayed em ta fuck but they resilient as fuck and hide it little corners and crevices Heisenberg would be going mental


gnatrol it's nice n cheap 2


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still havnt tried that wagyu beef yet some welsh farmer is sellin it but its way pricey and I baulked at it, funny really when spent way more for drugs


i think theres different grades of wagyu beef mate, i no it can be super expensive but asda fucking sell it lol thats where me pal works if you like ya steak you should give it a go, its tasty as, is the marbling/fat content in the steak that makes it taste better i think? but it deffo taste alot nicer than normal steak.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> liking the tent y man I got one of those modular cunts never again im gonna get stait poles next tent, only lasted 4 inspections ffs


Yeah it's a belter if not a little baggy where the doors zip up but hey, that's what bamboo is for. lol

The biggest asset for me is the metal corners, when I bought my 1.2m a few years ago metal corner tents didn't really exist.
You start to fucking regret owning a plastic corner tent after the second time you go to put it up and the strain of the material weight on the frame as you lift it over just splits the corners in no time.
Then when you've shelled out £32 (£8 each) on 4 new corners a couple of times from the only guy in the country who makes em (at the time) then you vow to yourself never to buy a plastic corner tent again!



How times have changed tent wise, I paid £125 for my 1.2m Hydrolab with plastic corners tent a few years ago, I paid £85 for this 2.4m tent with metal corners.

Mind you to be fair if I went and bought the same tent from a growshop it would cost me well over £200, god bless China trade!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

I ll hit u up for the link when I buy a new one in march cheers, im fukked from mixing supercoco today shawnys rite about it giving the plants fatter stems and fuk me that helps yield no end


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

i found them metal corners the bottom ones anyway would rust real quick n couldnt get them open or re set up, god bless plastic lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We can't just take your word for it.
> 
> We have a saying round here......"Pictures or it didn't happen".
> 
> And don't forget to scrub your EXIF data or we'll find your spot.


 its a safe link trust me

http://bit.ly/1uS5AVu


my xbox wont let upload pics just links 


plantkiller? Never heard that before?.... How judgemental .lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Next time you host use anonfiles.com they keep fuck all info


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Next time you host use anonfiles.com they keep fuck all info


 are you on about me ?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Next time you host use anonfiles.com they keep fuck all info


 tryed it ....it only works on pc not phone or xbox....thanks anyway.

theres no link to me anyway so im good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> still havnt tried that wagyu beef yet some welsh farmer is sellin it but its way pricey and I baulked at it, funny really when spent way more for drugs





newuserlol said:


> i think theres different grades of wagyu beef mate, i no it can be super expensive but asda fucking sell it lol thats where me pal works if you like ya steak you should give it a go, its tasty as, is the marbling/fat content in the steak that makes it taste better i think? but it deffo taste alot nicer than normal steak.



Boys you want to give these 21 day matured steaks from Aldi a go.......

 


Truly outstanding steak it is, especially for the price.
These sirloins cost me about £4.50 or so but the rump and rib eye's are only about £3.50-£3.80 or so.

They do a 28 day matured range as well but they're nearly £2 a steak more money and theirs not much in it taste wise for the extra week of hanging.

I've been buying these for about 4-5 months now, went to my butcher the other day for some dry cure bacon and he asked why I hadn't been for any steak in a while.
He wasn't impressed at all when I honestly told him that at the moment Aldi has far better for far cheaper.

Buttery smooth and full of flavour, good shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I ll hit u up for the link when I buy a new one in march cheers


Ebay mate.

Sort by "Cheapest Price/P+P" first.

I was nearly all over a 2.4 x 2.4 for £90 on offer from the same supplier but don't have the space.

Eyes bigger than the belly type of thing. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> tryed it ....it only works on pc not phone or xbox....thanks anyway.
> 
> theres no link to me anyway so im good



Did you scrub the EXIF data?

I'm pretty sure that's tricky as fuck or near impossible with a console or a phone.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> its a safe link trust me
> 
> http://bit.ly/1uS5AVu
> 
> ...


 cough cough..


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you scrub the EXIF data?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's tricky as fuck or near impossible with a console or a phone.


 i have my ways


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i have my ways


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh really?


bradburry said:


> tryed it ....it only works on pc not phone or xbox....thanks anyway.
> 
> theres no link to me anyway so im good


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh really?View attachment 3297041


 huh?.....is that an app?....i Just went on the site ..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you scrub the EXIF data?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's tricky as fuck or near impossible with a console or a phone.


nah I only operate from my phone. I use this app... Works a treat and ive used other programs to check if it really does scrub em n she's bang on.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> huh?.....is that an app?....i Just went on the site ..


no app man, that's the site dude.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> nah I only operate from my phone. I use this app...View attachment 3297043 Works a treat and ive used other programs to check if it really does scrub em n she's bang on.


Didn't realise scrubber apps were out yknow.

Well well well.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> no app man, that's the site dude.


 does it work for windows phone or just iphone?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm windows mate. But if u want i cant check on what os she works with? I often use a program called phony and ive accessed anonfiles.com with most (obviously I don't wanna be associated with Internet Explorer) the spoofers...here is the list.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

@bradburry

You actually charging money for this!?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm windows mate. But if u want i cant check on what os she works with?


 i cant get it to work?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2014)

What a fuckin manky mattress...where's them pics from yorkie?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

Aww is that a cfl grow?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @bradburry
> 
> You actually charging money for this!?
> 
> ...


not yet why?......fyi thats a damn fine medical grade bud there mate ....abit small cause of the lights and the 1st pic is still wet.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> What a fuckin manky mattress...where's them pics from yorkie?


Bradburry's link.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww is that a cfl grow?


 yeah ...i got the best i could from dwc and 300 w cfl..


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> What a fuckin manky mattress...where's them pics from yorkie?


 suck dick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> not yet why?......fyi thats a damn fine medical grade bud there mate ....abit small cause of the lights and the 1st pic is still wet.......




Get yerself off silly sod.

There's nay fucking bud to be seen, it's all hairy pistils.

I throw better in the bin when I'm trimming, that's not even good enough to get chucked in my hash pile!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i cant get it to work?


ah jaysus ur like the lads, you'll fit right in lol only messing. If you can't get it to work jump on the laptop/desktop whatevs n use it or Google top ten best free exif eraser or metadata remover or something like that. Download it n bish bash bosh squeaky clean pics...or just get on the computer and get on anon files n host em


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get yerself off silly sod.
> 
> There's nay fucking bud to be seen, it's all hairy pistils.
> 
> I throw better in the bin when I'm trimming, that's not even good enough to get chucked in my hash pile!


ok boss ...you rule


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

me oldman is always banging on bout them steaks you posted yman, 8oz steak is a mere scooby snack for me tho, i like to hand cut a lump meself 16-20+ oz a steak min lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ah jaysus ur like the lads, you'll fit right in lol only messing. If you can't get it to work jump on the laptop/desktop whatevs n use it or Google top ten best free exif eraser or metadata remover or something like that. Download it n bish bash bosh squeaky clean pics...or just get on the computer and get on anon files n host em


thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> me oldman is always banging on bout them steaks you posted yman, 8oz steak is a mere scooby snack for me tho, i like to hand cut a lump meself 16-20+ oz a steak min lol


Get some in man, there top shelf honestly.

And for the price you can all ways throw 2 on the griddle eh?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

ahh the newbie life ......lol little do they know .


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get some in man, there top shelf honestly.
> 
> And for the price you can all ways throw 2 on the griddle eh?


im gonna give em a go methinks, i like lidls i dont shop there but i like quite a few bit that they do, i member when it first opened yrs ago n was all about the 3p a tin beans lol aint like that no more tho hay.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ahh the newbie life ......lol little do they know .


We'll learns ya lad, we'll learns ya!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im gonna give em a go methinks, i like lidls i dont shop there but i like quite a few bit that they do, i member when it first opened yrs ago n was all about the 3p a tin beans lol aint like that no more tho hay.


Lidl do the best jam doughnuts around, the bread section is top notch.
Well the Bradford branch one is.

And pistachio nuts if you're into em, Lidl has the best of those for deffo
They come in big fuck off sacks and you weigh your own.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mainliner`s link.


fixed that for you lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

HydroGP from the 600 thread took this pic of his mates room.

21 x 600's.....



I tell you what, 12600w of uncooled HPS in that space looks sketchy as fuck to me.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im gonna give em a go methinks, i like lidls i dont shop there but i like quite a few bit that they do, i member when it first opened yrs ago n was all about the 3p a tin beans lol aint like that no more tho hay.


I buy all our meat from Aldi...definetely better than morrisons,asda n sainsbury`s meat in general


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fixed that for you lol


 mainliners a dick and dont forget it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

The pork and chicken is shite though I think Sae.

Mind I don't eat much pork and if I do it's usually brought back from Poland.

I buy all my chicken from the National Halal Centre butcher at the back of Tesco, again cheaper and better quality than anywhere else but I don't suppose you boys will be having a Halal butcher in the back of your Tesco's eh! lol


On the flip side to that though we get the majority of our fruit and veg at Aldi, the major supermarkets are taking the piss with that shit.

Pricing fucking peppers/tomatoes each wtf!?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> HydroGP from the 600 thread took this pic of his mates room.
> 
> 21 x 600's.....
> 
> ...


but he's got his thumb up ..lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> but he's got his thumb up ..lol


That's Hydro's thumb.

It's not his room.

And I suppose anybody gets respect for trying to rock a setup like that.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The pork and chicken is shite though I think Sae.
> 
> Mind I don't eat much pork and if I do it's usually brought back from Poland.
> 
> ...


 john st butchers for me......supermarket ribs just dont do .


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's Hydro's thumb.
> 
> It's not his room.


 then someone has there thumbs up..lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> fixed that for you lol


I don't get it now and I didn't get it yesterday. lol

You saying he's somebody else or a fucking smackhead cos my head is pickled trying to work it out?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> then someone has there thumbs up..lol


What lights you using Bradbury?......candles? lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> What lights you using Bradbury?......candles? lol


 i got them off your mum


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i got them off your mum


The candles? She only uses Yankees, I guess it shows in ur bud


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The pork and chicken is shite though I think Sae.
> 
> Mind I don't eat much pork and if I do it's usually brought back from Poland.
> 
> ...


Frozen stuff is shit n fresh is proper decent quality for the price

Also we dont have a halal butcher at the back of tesco but tesco`s meat is Halal n has been for years lol

Know what you mean about the peppers tho, morrisons 3 for £1.75, Aldi 3 for 89p n local market is 5-7 for £1 lmao


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't get it now and I didn't get it yesterday. lol
> 
> You saying he's somebody else or a fucking smackhead cos my head is pickled trying to work it out?


Bradburry is mainliners latest sock puppet account


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

aldi rocks for prices


Saerimmner said:


> Bradburry is mainliners latest sock puppet account


 like i said mainys dick.......keep the legend alive my friend


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> HydroGP from the 600 thread took this pic of his mates room.
> 
> 21 x 600's.....
> 
> ...


oh man that's a fuking disaster in the making, for a few more quid cheap aircooled and a coupa fans and qual will be much bettr imo


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> aldi rocks for prices
> 
> like i said mainys dick.......keep the legend alive my friend


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 3297085


 sucess....now where was i ....?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Frozen stuff is shit n fresh is proper decent quality for the price
> 
> Also we dont have a halal butcher at the back of tesco but tesco`s meat is Halal n has been for years lol


Lol, I was talking about the fresh stuff, I don't eat frozen meat cos it's usually pumped full of sodium and water.

Regular Tesco meat isn't halal, all halal products are labelled as such.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Bradburry is mainliners latest sock puppet account


And who's mainliner?

ffs I'm still not on the same page!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I was talking about the fresh stuff, I don't eat frozen meat cos it's usually pumped full of sodium and water.
> 
> Regular Tesco meat isn't halal, all halal products are labelled as such.


 true


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And who's mainliner?
> 
> ffs I'm still not on the same page!


 yorky my yorky friend mainliner is a dick and lies and fakes his pics ......hes a laughable subject for the fuzz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> yorky my yorky friend mainliner is a dick and lies and fakes his pics ......hes a laughable subject for the fuzz


How the fuck do you know who he is too!?

You've been here 2 mins.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

im hungry, got some nice beef sausages, thinking a sausage,bacon,egg n cheese sarnie........ hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Somebody best start dishing out some fucking facts soon cos these walls are closing in!!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)

askapro=mainliner=okallright=bradburry

ALL SAME


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the fuck domyou know who he is too!?
> 
> You've been here 2 mins.


 dont you be stealing my neewbie rep man...lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> askapro=mainliner=okallright=bradburry
> 
> ALL SAME


 you forgot one


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)

Which one, before or right after askapro?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

souppro....lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im hungry, got some nice beef sausages, thinking a sausage,bacon,egg n cheese sarnie........ hmmmmmmm.........


Chicago Town mini deep pan microwave pizza for me in a mo.

All this classy food in my freezer and I can't be arsed to cook.

I bought a swordfish steak the other day from Sainsburys cos I've never tried it.
Lazy bastard me left it in the fridge for 3 days, the fucking cat ended up getting it!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Which one, before or right after askapro?


 inbetween ok and brad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> askapro=mainliner=okallright=bradburry
> 
> ALL SAME


I don't know those either!?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Chicago Town mini deeo pan microwave pizza for me in a mo.
> 
> All this classy food in my freezer and I can't be arsed to cook.
> 
> ...


 those pizzas r best in the oven.......thats how mainliner would have done god rest his soul


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)

it's not that interesting - later


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know those either!?


 there all dicks bro


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

lmao i was just about to post that they are better in the oven.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I was talking about the fresh stuff, I don't eat frozen meat cos it's usually pumped full of sodium and water.
> 
> Regular Tesco meat isn't halal, all halal products are labelled as such.


I can assure you, having friends that are muslim, it is all "halal" but only the meat that has been blessed is labeled as such

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2626032/Asda-Sainsburys-Tesco-sell-halal-meat-live-kill-animals-not-stunned.html


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

can i ask a small qeustion while im here it saves me starting a thread..........im 4 weeks to harvest is there anything percific you do at this stage in flower with your own that i might be missing.....


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the fuck do you know who he is too!?
> 
> You've been here 2 mins.


Mainliner is an illiterate troll that takes great pleasure in pissing ppl off with his stupidity, much the same as Finshaggy, now he has created yet another sock puppet account "bradburry", and is now trying to convince you all he is not mainliner and that he is also from the UK


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Mainliner is an illiterate troll that takes great pleasure in pissing ppl off with his stupidity, much the same as Finshaggy, now he has created yet another sock puppet account "bradburry", and is now trying to convince you all he is not mainliner and that he is also from the UK


 true......like i keep telling you hes a dick


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

im sure if anyones going to find out if im from uk ......it will be you miserabl sods


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> I can assure you, having friends that are muslim, it is all "halal" but only the meat that has been blessed is labeled as such
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2626032/Asda-Sainsburys-Tesco-sell-halal-meat-live-kill-animals-not-stunned.html


My dad works for a Muslim family mate, the head of the family is an Imam (Muslim priest).
It's not all Halal at all, there aren't enough Halal abattoirs in the whole of the country to supply that much meat.

You've misunderstood what it says mate.

From that same article......


*Last week the Mail reported that all the major supermarkets are selling New Zealand lamb killed according to halal ritual without providing labels.

'In New Zealand it is common for lamb to be blessed however we have never requested this and all of the meat we sell is from animals stunned prior to slaughter so it would be wrong to label our own-brand meat as halal,' a spokesman for Sainsbury's said.

'All of the own-brand meat we sell, including New Zealand lamb, is from animals stunned prior to slaughter. Under no circumstances would we ever sell own-brand meat from an animal that has not been stunned.

'We do sell a selection of branded halal and kosher products in some stores, all of which is very clearly labelled.'*

*'All halal products we sell are clearly marked as such, to enable customers to make informed decisions about their purchases.’*

Blessing an animal as it's killed does not make it Halal, the way in which it is killed makes it Halal.
It's not Halal if it's been stunned, and that's just for starters.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> can i ask a small qeustion while im here it saves me starting a thread..........im 4 weeks to harvest is there anything percific you do at this stage in flower with your own that i might be missing.....


Id say cut them dwn and start again


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Id say cut them dwn and start again


 are in the pub again...lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

anyone else watch sons? fucking good season this yr never really known any good shows go 8 seasons 7 is a push as it is, watched it from the start tho fucking great show imo anyway lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> anyone else watch sons? fucking good season this yr never really known any good shows go 8 seasons 7 is a push as it is, watched it from the start tho fucking great show imo anyway lol


I used to always watch this show man but stopped about a year ago cant rembember wwt season i was on cud of been 6 .... but yea its a fuckin good show


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I used to always watch this show man but stopped about a year ago cant rembember wwt season i was on cud of been 6 .... but yea its a fuckin good show


you should have a watch of season 7 its been qaulity, i also mailed u back mate sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My dad works for a Muslim family mate, the head of the family is an Imam (Muslim priest).
> It's not all Halal at all, there aren't enough Halal abattoirs in the whole of the country to supply that much meat.
> 
> You've misunderstood what it says mate.
> ...


Yeah i dont know the ins n out of it but was told that the vast majority of tescos meat comes from halal abbatoirs abroad but because it hasnt been blessed it doesnt have to be declared as halal or something like that, cant remember exactly was quite a time ago


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 19, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> you should have a watch of season 7 its been qaulity, i also mailed u back mate sorry for the late reply.


Yea man i seen it there il giv ya shout tmora its a long aul msg ha but yea all is good anyway glad u are doing good to ha

Yea just lookin back at episodes ther and i seen to about episode 11 s6 must get bak into it


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

serlol said:


> me oldman is always banging on bout them steaks you posted yman, 8oz steak is a mere scooby snack for me tho, i like to hand cut a lump meself 16-20+ oz a steak min lol


Bellys gonna get yaaaaa belly belly belly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

I tell you what lads.

I'm gonna kick this cat right in the cunt if it doesn't stop using the corner of the new tent as a fucking scratching post!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you what lads.
> 
> I'm gonna kick this cat right in the cunt if it doesn't stop using the corner of the new tent as a fucking scratching post!!


lmao know how you feel mate, my 2 have decided suddenly there 5x3x5ft scratching post with platforms n all sorts is now a shitty substitute for the corner of the sofa which of course is a shitty substitute for my plants when im anywhere near the cupboard


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you what lads.
> 
> I'm gonna kick this cat right in the cunt if it doesn't stop using the corner of the new tent as a fucking scratching post!!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Bellys gonna get yaaaaa belly belly belly


fuck of shithead u just wana go at these moobs ya fecking poof lol must not say faggot like you are! thats a banned word in the uk thread lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

Lmao more like you was offering me a go on them moobs burghh

Fuck th mods theyre all faggots anyway who love to feltch each othet out while watching mongol porn


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

lol u home already?

60 a hr at these bad boys lmao now fuck off you fag n go sniff some pubgrub lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

Nah just flying up the m1 as we speak lol....60 butty an hour lmao....I tell ya I could do with a g of propa tayta right now


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

I have moobs, I like to bend over & move side to side violently ,so the slap together !, mmmmmm, now I'm thinking of Relax's milky hand again . . .


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 19, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Nah just flying up the m1 as we speak lol....60 butty an hour lmao....I tell ya I could do with a g of propa tayta right now


get on the blower burner get it ordered before ya home? or no1 got the guvner round your ends? lmao


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

Lmao wisdom funny shit.......Yeh user the only fackin gavner round here and he shuts shop at 11 i right give him a ring?? Or just get in and tay a few tabs gotta be up at 6 in the morn for a day shift lolol ahhh the joys if work


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> lmao know how you feel mate, my 2 have decided suddenly there 5x3x5ft scratching post with platforms n all sorts is now a shitty substitute for the corner of the sofa which of course is a shitty substitute for my plants when im anywhere near the cupboard


Fucking bitch stripped a big hole of stitching out of the last one.

I've to do a proper patch repair job on it before I use it again.


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> HydroGP from the 600 thread took this pic of his mates room.
> 
> 21 x 600's.....
> 
> ...


it's really cold in denmark this time of year, maybe in the summer he will have to get some ac or vent the lights but i think he'll get away with it for the winter, whether he can grow or not is another matter.


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

Well I've just fed the ladies in bloom potted up 8 cuts made a feed for all them all after a neet shift I'm fucked now lol gone more graft in the grow tents than at wok......my little Mexican looks dead sae lol limp as fuck I've put a little stick in to hold her up but she don't look good man lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 19, 2014)

Right of the bed ya miserable ignorant cunts lol.....ceeeeee beeeeeee me laddies


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Well I've just fed the ladies in bloom potted up 8 cuts made a feed for all them all after a neet shift I'm fucked now lol gone more graft in the grow tents than at wok......my little Mexican looks dead sae lol limp as fuck I've put a little stick in to hold her up but she don't look good man lol


How have you managed to do that in the first 24hrs of having it ya loon? lol


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol I haven't done anything mate just put her in a little 1 litre pot and its gone mate I can't see her recovering now like but we'll see what my magic hands can do


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sound I'll let yano what state she's in tonight when I get in.....I just ported her in to plain coco no feed cuz the soil it was in was pretty sodden so letting the coco absorb it will feed it when its dried up if it makes it that far lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2014)

its best to ship em when the roots show imo were there many?


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2014)

that's a given, a clone without roots is not a plant yet, just dome dead foliage waiting to wilt and rot.

it's just shawny is amateur as fuck, probably got it on the blood meal already!


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

I could see a few roots but they were thin and wet .....lmao yer cheeky fucker G lolol no no no strait coco from now on canna a+b things look wonderful .......so far lol

Now super coco is a different story shits good but I can't be doing with all that again and the risk of suffering big time so back to chems for me


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2014)

ghb said:


> that's a given, a clone without roots is not a plant yet, just dome dead foliage waiting to wilt and rot.
> 
> it's just shawny is amateur as fuck, probably got it on the blood meal already!


Your Fairy said put the kettle on as shes on her way soon lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Bizzle, u try these...




it's the middle ones I'll be getting. Ur right man, they're legal lol fucking madness n those ones I'll be getting (pink ones) half is suppose to be the equivalent to a whole blue one etizolam...100 for 62e


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeh I got the 2mg ones 2 of them and I'm floating lol happy as Larry and horny as fuck they are good shizz lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah at those prices I may as well.legality is a big plus n now i don't have to sell my pot lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 20, 2014)

i mentioned etizolam ages ago, used to get em from benzofury. think u still can uber cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Thought benzo fury sounded a but dodgy, instead I opted for cheap research chems.
They've the pink bar etizolam in the blister packs...from my solid hour of research the pink bars seem to be the most consistently solid product..half is suppose to be stronger than the generic 2mg blue ones....any personal opinion is more than welcome ice. They've 100 of those pinks in blisters for like 62e...gonna sell em @2e a pop or 175 for 100 but I'll give em to my lad to test n if he likes em they might go for 3e a pill lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 20, 2014)

Lmao, well funny


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuck sake even me ol aunty posted ed that..mind she's a horrible stereotypical hippie


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

Not seen the pink bars only the blue 1mg and putpkr 2mg's thepurples are good mate....youll have to send me afew pink bars iI'll let yano what I think


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Hahaha, you know what bizzle I'll hold out on posting ur feed until I get em n I'll throw in a blister..just to get your humble opinion lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Evening lads how are yis all tday


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

Alreet Irish how do mate.....Yeh relax that's sound mate tbh I'm gonna see how the c/o's like the canna so far so good so I might just stick with it tbh


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Not bad mate, just taken the Fairy to the post office n now chilling with a coffee before dentist n then im gna go pick up my first smoke in over a week lol, u?


Im just in work man well just finishin up after a hard days graft ha ... ahh man hate the fckn dentist


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

No worries man.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Alreet Irish how do mate.....Yeh relax that's sound mate tbh I'm gonna see how the c/o's like the canna so far so good so I might just stick with it tbh


Alri b how are u man u still up to ur usual antics mate ha


----------



## burner187 (Nov 20, 2014)

Usual antics....I don't know what u mean lolol Yeh I'm sound mate same old same old only working 2 mins from home today so alls good naaaaaa mean billy jean


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

burner187 said:


> Usual antics....I don't know what u mean lolol Yeh I'm sound mate same old same old only working 2 mins from home today so alls good naaaaaa mean billy jean


Yea man its handy wen ya workin close to hme makes such a difference


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

fucking el u actually working close to home for once burner.

i no i can be a bit of a wreckhead but i dont like them rc's, i wouldnt touch that etizlom or any of the likes of, just to unknown.

im quite happy with me coke,crack,oxys,e's,ket,booze n dope lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

i just munched a magnet n all i wana do is






do it lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 20, 2014)

im am an alian...lol...

lmfao fuk it iv posteded it now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not gonna be touching em...well I'll munch 3 to see what the buzz is about but the rest are getting sold man.all I wanna do is sell it lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not gonna be touching em...well I'll munch 3 to see what the buzz is about but the rest are getting sold man.all I wanna do is sell it lol


Il test sum aswel man ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah man no worries 3e a pop, over 50 @2e a pop..mates rates  just messing buy em online urself u silly sod lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 20, 2014)

hows tricks people


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man no worries 3e a pop, over 50 @2e a pop..mates rates  just messing buy em online urself u silly sod lol


Suppose i cud man been lookin for a bit a sniff but there so many vendors dnt know who ta choose


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah lots of dodge dodgy going on best stick with the forums general consensus on who's legit..cocaine thread might help lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

But the etizolam is legal u buy it on the clear net


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Suppose i cud man been lookin for a bit a sniff but there so many vendors dnt know who ta choose


meerkovo and chemical spain are the best at tho mo, meerkovo 1st then cm both been around for a while.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Goin to check prices cheers man


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> meerkovo and chemical spain are the best at tho mo, meerkovo 1st then cm both been around for a while.


Is that on agora ? ... i mailed ya earlier aswel mate


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2014)

Meerkov is on agora mes thinks. You harvest yet Irish?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el u actually working close to home for once burner.
> 
> i no i can be a bit of a wreckhead but i dont like them rc's, i wouldnt touch that etizlom or any of the likes of, just to unknown.
> 
> im quite happy with me coke,crack,oxys,e's,ket,booze n dope lol


fukin pussy lol when I was your age I was doing weed booze ket mandy acid salvia shrooms heroin and crack, fuk knows how im still alive luv ya man ha ha ha fuked again mrs reks shes preggas looool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 20, 2014)

What's happening lads, gettin home tomoro from brummy land, can't wait tbh. My m8s been looking after my plants since I been away so well see how they are, should be good tho, near ready for flower too


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fukin pussy lol when I was your age I was doing weed booze ket mandy acid salvia shrooms heroin and crack, fuk knows how im still alive luv ya man ha ha ha fuked again mrs reks shes preggas looool


im pretty mingled meself geezer, congrats man.

what ya drinking/smoking?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im pretty mingled meself geezer, congrats man.
> 
> what ya drinking/smoking?


U poping pills on a thurs day night...tut tut


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> U poping pills on a thurs day night...tut tut


it was spare mate, me and a pal munched 12 between the two of us a few weeks ago in a night, fuck it got messy lol

them magnets are some strong pills.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

@sae bizz said hes mailed you

@ you fucking mods!!! why did u ban burner??? 2 accounts, he didnt do shit?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im pretty mingled meself geezer, congrats man.
> 
> what ya drinking/smoking?


well im wankered on a weed booze combo.i been developing...I rec u need a general stone on then do half bottle (wine for me vods for u) then as much weed as u can for the next 10 mins, then finish the bottle...niiiiice nicey


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2014)

burner is the fukin nuts these days lol cant get enough of his mad head posts


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Meerkov is on agora mes thinks. You harvest yet Irish?


No man i cud prib pull 2 of them ... 3 of them are shit but 1 is great but sure i didn expect anytin else outta 250w cfl ...but will hopefully hav everytin else for the new year


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> it was spare mate, me and a pal munched 12 between the two of us a few weeks ago in a night, fuck it got messy lol
> 
> them magnets are some strong pills.


Wouldn't mind a few pills when I get home but ain't got none lol, think my m8 might have a couple at most. Only them yellow doves tho, good quick buzz but don't last long. Couple of nights I took a few of them magnets on my own, don't mind much any night after you the second lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wouldn't mind a few pills when I get home but ain't got none lol, think my m8 might have a couple at most. Only them yellow doves tho, good quick buzz but don't last long. Couple of nights I took a few of them magnets on my own, don't mind much any night after you the second lol


the magnets are nice but i found em a bit spewy lol fucking spewed earlier coming up n was the same on a double drop a few week ago, best dutch'EEEEEEEEEs il go the defcons red or blue followed up by the green anroids, not saying the magnets aint strong but the others seemed cleaner imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Man tem doms wer fukn nice to .. i taut the purps was ok i only had 1 but was ok buzz but yea the doms wer the shit


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Man tem doms wer fukn nice to .. i taut the purps was ok i only had 1 but was ok buzz but yea the doms wer the shit


shit i forgot the doms!!! they where pretty fucking nice too, was on 3 of them n a shitload else that i went on me naked walk lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> the magnets are nice but i found em a bit spewy lol fucking spewed earlier coming up n was the same on a double drop a few week ago, best dutch'EEEEEEEEEs il go the defcons red or blue followed up by the green anroids, not saying the magnets aint strong but the others seemed cleaner imo


Sure I told ye before, I boked my ring up on them the couple of times I took em, u said it was rushin coming up cos they we're good......well, they we're good lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Loool, morning ghb haha. What's everyone at for the day? Think I might treat myself to a few smokes. My girls have jumped back from me root bounding the cunts..ten +weeks in their starter pots lol... Check this out, it's called the skeleton flower. It's like a normalflower with white petals until it rains then the petals bring on a transparency...


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

getting sick i think, in and out of the heated office into the freezing warehouse every 2 mins. just had a cup of black coffee so now i'm ready for a sloppy black shite. 

thank fuck it's friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I'd have put you down for a role that requires little to no human contact lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

i see hundreds a day, i'm a real people person with great conversation skills. i talk more shite than tony blair, it's embarrassing.

wish me teflon for this trip to the bog, i have a feeling it'll be more like porridge.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

mornings good peoples........had to do a stelth job this morning ....ahh fucking plumber 8am to fix kitchen tap, i wont go into detail ha.


q: wheres all the hoodys on this thread ? Jeremy Kyle fock cucking sucks!!! Get a job.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

I worked...shits over rated. Much prefer sitting around all day smoking with my dog...i don't wear hoodies I'm a grown ass man..i wear rain jackets lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

funnily enough i'd rather be sat at home with the dog smoking a 2g joint, money doesn't thrill me like it used to, so long as i have what i need i'm a happy guy.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

fucking great growing conditions btw, so glad i got rid of the air cooled lights in here, i think the plants love a bit of bareback 600 action


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


 lmfao ...he has no fear


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> fucking great growing conditions btw, so glad i got rid of the air cooled lights in here, i think the plants love a bit of bareback 600 action


 that's what im talking about ....and the music.

bob marleys porn music ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

You're really going out of your way trying to offend him lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

My puppy is getting big, thats her almost 7 months old now,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

She's got real strong colours Gary,she's stunning.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

good looking bitch, does she always sit on the side of her arse? my dog does and it makes him look a right lazy sod.

it's a dogs life hey



[email protected] said:


> You're really going out of your way trying to offend him lol


not really, i could try harder, just not in the mood for people who add nothing to the thread.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> good looking bitch, does she always sit on the side of her arse? my dog does and it makes him look a right lazy sod.
> 
> it's a dogs life hey
> 
> ...


yeah she usually always sits to the side like that mate, think its mpre comfortable for her,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> She's got real strong colours Gary,she's stunning.


Thanks mate, i did tell u months ago when I was getting her that I was getting a really good specimen of the breed, shes a stubborn shit tho, im having a lot of work with her as she like to try be the boss


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

she still a pup, once she realises she can't open a tin of dog food on her own she'll soon fall in line.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good day lads how are yas ... fukn pissy weather here.. tink il chop 1 of the small nl wen i get hme tday


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

I do have all thebfunny covered


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Thanks mate, i did tell u months ago when I was getting her that I was getting a really good specimen of the breed, shes a stubborn shit tho, im having a lot of work with her as she like to try be the boss


that's in the breed man, they'll all try and act like independent black women at first..just keep bossing her around like u should all women....as u know


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

throw bricks at em fkin women lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> yeah?, go suck a black man off!.
> seeing as you are obsessed by black men and porn, you'll probably enjoy it.


we can be friends or enemys @ghb ....which is it gunna be ?


it make no difference to me pal. 







ps......are you a hoody?


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> throw bricks at em fkin women lol


and bottles, you missed the bottles. i like to piss in mine first as it offers more clout on impact and then the aftermath, realising you are covered in somebody elses urine, priceless!.

no hooded tracksuit top today brad, just a couple of coffees got me feeling like i could take on the thread and win, unless yorkie bounces in.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

Afternoon lads.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

ears burning?

afternoon, how's the ladies?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon lads.


 afternoon flatcap.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> ears burning?
> 
> afternoon, how's the ladies?


Lol, I was reading at the time.

I'm just about ton go in and water em.
They're underdeveloped for the stage but they'll bounce back no doubt (my fault, I got slack).


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

just applied for Jeremy Kyle........havent got a white staff though!... Fuck !! think I'll have to sub a tenner bag off me mate to get over the shame and misery of being a hoody....o well never mind.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I was reading at the time.
> 
> I'm just about ton go in and water em.
> They're underdeveloped for the stage but they'll bounce back no doubt (my fault, I got slack).



i read you fucked up the feed or the ph or something, so long as they have leaves i'm sure they'll still produce.
the billberry i got has had no leaves for near two weeks but still grows fatter each time i see it, and they say buds don't need light, what the fuck is making them grow then! and why are they green too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> i read you fucked up the feed or the ph or something, so long as they have leaves i'm sure they'll still produce.
> the billberry i got from shawny has had no leaves for near two weeks but still grows fatter each time i see it, and they say buds don't need light, what the fuck is making them grow then! and why are they green too



I went up Newcastle a few weeks ago now, got pissed with Don, came back a bit tender when the plants needed watering, spent 2 days in bed feeling shite, the plants dried out too much and the PH dropped through the floor and then Nitrogen def set in.

It's taken me the last couple of weeks to get em right again so the yield for the age has taken a hit..

There's a moral in there somewhere.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

afternoon gentlemen, im gonna but another tent, gonna increase my flowering space by 50 %, need to get a deposit together asap


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> afternoon gentlemen, im gonna but another tent, gonna increase my flowering space by 50 %, need to get a deposit together asap


 I'll lend you a squid


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I went up Newcastle a few weeks ago now, got pissed with Don, came back a bit tender when the plants needed watering, spent 2 days in bed feeling shite, the plants dried out too much and the PH dropped through the floor and then Nitrogen def set in.
> 
> It's taken me the last couple of weeks to get em right again so the yield for the age has taken a hit..
> 
> There's a moral in there somewhere.


 auto drip watering thingys from wikos.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

fuk this psycho is strong my lunchtime 3 g bud has left me a little chilled, I need to go grow shop and spend....always gotta spend ffs fukin hydrocarbon life


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> afternoon gentlemen, im gonna but another tent, gonna increase my flowering space by 50 %, need to get a deposit together asap


This is the one I got Zeddd. 

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150960242117?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=450145152908&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*

Use the drop down price list though, don't scroll down the page and click on the listed sizes in blue in the advert though cos the prices are more expensive for some reason.

And the same tent I got is a couple of quid dearer than it was last week but it's still cheap.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is the one I got Zeddd.
> 
> *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150960242117?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=450145152908&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> 
> ...


gonna turn my 4x4 into a flower and buy a 80x80 for veg, gonna sog the 4x4 with exo x 16


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gonna turn my 4x4 into a flower and buy a 80x80 for veg, gonna sog the 4x4 with exo x 16


Then his 80 x 80's are only £40.

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150960242117?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=450145152908&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*

Or the 1m x 1m is £50.

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150960242117?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=450145152908&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*


You won't get those prices in any growshop.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I went up Newcastle a few weeks ago now, got pissed with Don, came back a bit tender when the plants needed watering, spent 2 days in bed feeling shite, the plants dried out too much and the PH dropped through the floor and then Nitrogen def set in.
> 
> It's taken me the last couple of weeks to get em right again so the yield for the age has taken a hit..
> 
> There's a moral in there somewhere.



don't drink with a geordie! or try to keep up if you are going to.


zedd it's time to step into some big boy trousers, been in those short pants too long now, show us what you can really do.
a friend of mine uses multiple tents all linked up together, i've never seen anybody else do this but it works. more cross ighting rather than having separate flower rooms, will also save space too, obviously if you are moving the grow into another room in the house this wont work.

food for thought.


i'm having a whale of a cod and chips with curry sauce mmmmmmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> don't drink with a geordie! or try to keep up if you are going to.


It was the gin back at his gaff that finished me off.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

wow thanks uncle G I get my big boy trousers...noncelol, anyways I spose yo can grow g but until u can make yer own nutes like a grown up u r a hobby jobby ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was the gin back at his gaff that finished me off.


truly evil stuff, drank a half bottle as a teenager body drunk mind clear lol not for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> truly evil stuff, drank a half bottle as a teenager body drunk mind clear lol not for me


Yeah I find that myself.

Body and gut was proper wrecked but no head at all.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was the gin back at his gaff that finished me off.


did you see his GIN tattoo?. he is passionate about the stuff!

i don't mind a g and t but i'm defo NOT a drinker, i'd prefer to smoke any day of the week. but a punchy malbec with a steak does rub me the right way.

i was drinking g and t with the bar girls in thailand, they thought i was so sophisticated so i so-fist-icated them.


zeddd i'm a hobbyist and proud, i give most of it away to friends and family and i smoke like an Arbroath oven, if i had to depend on this to make a living i would be in shit street!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> did you see his GIN tattoo?. he is passionate about the stuff!


No I didn't but there's time yet, I was very impressed with his gin selection to be honest.

I'm into gin too but he has stuff I've not come across, he likes gin as much as I do vodka.

I've got some seriously abstract shizzle in my big bottle selection..

I collect vodka miniatures too, they're for display though.


----------



## bulletdodgerboris (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

fuck off bullet dodger, you're not wanted round these parts you greasy blacktop boy!


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No I didn't but there's time yet, I was very impressed with his gin selection to be honest.
> 
> I'm into gin too but he has stuff I've not come across, he likes gin as much as I do vodka.
> 
> ...



well you weren't knecking the face off him then!, i'll not say where it is cause it might cause incrimination lol.

i'd love a selection of buds like that but it aint gonna happen unless i go big on a multistrain. it's just civilised to be able to offer guests a taste of something special.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

and pop a few blues


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was the gin back at his gaff that finished me off.


that's the lesson.don't drunk gin with someone's who's screen name has gin in it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's the lesson.don't drunk gin with someone's who's screen name has gin in it lol


Or 'Don' before that! lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

it's gone dark here, it's depressing as fuck man, i only get to see the sun whilst i'm stuck in this shithole. defo going away after crimbo, makes you feel a different man having a bit of sun on your cheeks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

U think u have it bad I've gotten a craving for penny sweets from this would style sweet shops..think I'm gonna venture out for some sweeties lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

it's friday, oh yes it's friday.

anybody used to listen to westwood on a friday night, as much as a prick as he sounded he was the best radio show i ever listened to.

in work tomorrow like but i'm gonna smoke like it's saturday night!


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

bon bon crossed with sherbet lemons, fuck me send me a quart of them, infact what the fuck am i thinking, don't want anyone getting banned. don't send me any sweets in the post


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's gone dark here, it's depressing as fuck man, i only get to see the sun whilst i'm stuck in this shithole. defo going away after crimbo, makes you feel a different man having a bit of sun on your cheeks


Same here.


I'm supposed to be going to Poland for xmas cos the missus grandmother is in a bad way, she's 86 and it could well be her last year.

Out in the sticks Poland in December, they best got the voddy broken out because that's going to bleak!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's friday, oh yes it's friday.
> 
> anybody used to listen to westwood on a friday night, as much as a prick as he sounded he was the best radio show i ever listened to.



I remember the Steve Luigi on Key 103 days!

Manchester station though, pirate back in the day before they got a proper license, just like Kiss.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

nah man I love red liquorice n like those strawberry jelly..fuck me I've no money lol well I'm not breaking a 50 for a few penny sweets lol ill see if the missus has any change when she gets home lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

dave lee travis anyone lol?


----------



## Already.in.use (Nov 21, 2014)

Howdy fellas,
England can be bleak...but my fuck go winter it in N.I.! For that matter, try and do summer in that moss-covered shithole...

Its good to back over here - and back on this thread. (And back growing) Love that growers never quit lol

I'll be posting up my current scrog diary soon enough, Skunk #1's, if anyones interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

...who the fuck


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

at least it will be snowy, the sun reflects off that, here i'm staring out at a load of wet grey concrete and it is so dim!.

and if you are indeed a vodka fan surely there is no better place to be?! i'm no voddy fan but my mate ( who happens to be a pole, so may be biased) reckons their vodka shits on the russian stuff.

and key 103 slightly before my time i'm afraid, i passed my test in 04 and every friday we would go and get a 50 sack and drive round smoking joints listening to tims show, they really were the days lol




The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember the Steve Luigi on Key 103 days!
> 
> Manchester station though, pirate back in the day before they got a proper license, just like Kiss.





The Yorkshireman said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> I'm supposed to be going to Poland for xmas cos the missus grandmother is in a bad way, she's 86 and it could well be her last year.
> ...


bless the old darling


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah fuck it I'll definitely head down when the Gfs home n spend stupid amounts on shite when I'm stoned out me tits


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> and if you are indeed a vodka fan surely there is no better place to be?! i'm no voddy fan but my mate ( who happens to be a pole, so may be biased) reckons their vodka shits on the russian stuff.


Yeah Polish vodka wins hands down because they've got the best quality rye

The Russians make strong vodka but it's of poor quality.


But on the back of that you can get any bottle of vodka you like (even the cheap supermarket own brand paint stripper shite), put it through a BRITA filter a few times and it comes out the other end a different animal.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

surprised you have any teeth left in your skull lad, mine are in a bad way, got the dentist again next month, root canal possibly 

i've been 4 times now and he still hasn't charged me, he must feel guilty as fuck for what he did to me last month.

never send a pm unless it's just an email address, obv don't mention anything illegal ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

they've always done it...thundering whores


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

maybe you have strong enamel, my damage was all done when i was a bin lid, parents were very slack with me and i had a full set of adult gnashers when i was 10.

lol if you were diabetic you'd be dead by now believe me!, one of those fizzy sweets is enough to send a diabetic into a coma i would have thought.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

Just been watching some traffic copper program and they've pulled this lad for having no license or insurance.

So the coppers can't drive his car away to be crushed he pulls a knife out of his pocket and slashes the tires.

Next thing you know they've jumped on the lad and knicked him for criminal damage on his own car.

How the fuck does that work!? lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

if it was america they would have shot him 52 times,he got off lightly!.

don't ever try and beat a plod on the street, best case scenario is you feel like a big man for a minute. they always manage to come up with some bullshit story that will get them off with it.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

cunts


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

Chinkeyes said:


> Guaranteed the filth always get their story's strait and back each other up when I got done I could hear em all at it the cunts


hmm the guessing games, give us a clue?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Loool


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

what banned again that fast? lololol they are shit hot these mods!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Cunt about this place is u keep getting booted best bet is talk to sunny


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Always thought u had a vagina


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

lets face it, they were ALL bullied at school, without exception!.

anybody coming to harry roberts party?!


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

i'm off for the night.

see you in the morning, wonder what your name will be then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

* Harry Roberts is our friend, is our friend, is our friend. Harry Roberts is our friend, he kills coppers,
Let him out to kill some more, kill some more, kill some more, let him out to kill some more, Harry Roberts,
He shot three down in Shepherd's Bush, Shepherd's Bush, Shepherd's Bush. 
He shot three down in Shepherd's Bush, our mate Harry. *


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sum northern lights


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Mother fucking penny sweets yo got 2 big bags of haribo mix aswell lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm on home made fried chicken.

Fuck KFC, I've got MSG!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Greetings islanders! Just a quick what's up from America


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Sum northern lights


 iv been looking get some of them seeds ...iv heard there short and bushy, and stink,......somethimg iv not seen for a wihile.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cunts


Quite yes a world of them


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Greetings islanders!View attachment 3298328 Just a quick what's up from America


 this guy knows his moonshine people!!.... Warning.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)

mainliner, are you posting from a cellular and home computer simultaneously? thought it's about time to ask-


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm on home made fried chicken.
> 
> Fuck KFC, I've got MSG!


I worked in a shithole of a restaurant once where the owner demanded we add msg into almost everything we made cos he believed everyone wud think the food was great and keep coming back lol, silly mormon twat that he was went out of business a year after I left lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> this guy knows his moonshine people!!.... Warning.


1) I've just read all his posts and all he said concerning was "I have a still", your assertion is baseless.

2) We've no need to shine in the UK because we can buy ethanol from the shop all legal.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> mainliner, are you posting from a cellular and home computer simultaneously? thought it's about time to ask-


 no.....why?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I worked in a shithole of a restaurant once where the owner demanded we add msg into almost everything we made cos he believed everyone wud think the food was great and keep coming back lol, silly mormon twat that he was went out of business a year after I left lol



I only use iit n fried chicken coating.

Sign of a bloke who can't cook is MSG in proper food.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 1) I've just read all his posts and all he said concerning was "I have a still", your assertion is baseless.
> 
> 2) We've no need to shine in the UK because we can buy ethanol from the shop all legal.


 ask him about the shine yorky


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

i cook with MSG ....
..its myths about the danger


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I only use iit n fried chicken coating.
> 
> Sign of a bloke who can't cook is MSG in proper food.


I know mate most of the time I never used it and he never knew the difference, he just bought a fuck off big bag of the stuff off a chinese supplier cos he heard they use it in chinky take aways to make em taste better,


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)

same reason some slingers atomize pussy essence into their works. secret sauce drives em mad



bradburry said:


> no.....why?


You're bradburry, I was asking mainliner


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ask him about the shine yorky


Ask him about what shine?

In 84 posts he hasn't mentioned it other than he has a still but only makes it for himself.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I know mate most of the time I never used it and he never knew the difference, he just bought a fuck off big bag of the stuff off a chinese supplier cos he heard they use it in chinky take aways to make em taste better,


 you use it like salt ...it brings out all the saviour mushroomy flavours in your food...

hope this helps and its as harmfull as salt ....only in small amounts.

it was just marketed wrong from the start which gave it a bad name.

that is the most info or shit your gunna get from me tonight.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ask him about what shine?
> 
> In 84 posts he hasn't mentioned it other than he has a still but only makes it for himself.


 ask him about the shine yorky lad. Lol ask him!!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

this is my fuckin last one ....ahhhh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> you use it like salt ...it brings out all the saviour mushroomy flavours in your food...
> 
> hope this helps and its as harmfull as salt ....only in small amounts.
> 
> ...



Utter bollocks.

MSG doesn't bring any flavours out at all.

It makes your mouth water and changes flavour perception and has a very distinctive taste/feel to it, very similar to how GHB tastes (without the saltyness) if you know the drug.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Utter bollocks.
> 
> MSG doesn't bring any flavours out at all.
> 
> It makes your mouth water and has a very distinctive taste/feel to it, very similar to how GHB tastes (without the saltyness) if you know the drug.


 i am not answering this post...im am not answering this post.....FUCK I ANSWERED THE POST...I FUCKING ANSWERED THE POST ...

do you know something.....i fucking answered the post god damn it!!!.

to be honest yorky im stuggling to remember what it felt like ...let alone the taste....




im not answering the next unless i don't smell suspicioun.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> to be honest yorky im stuggling to remember what it felt like ...let alone the taste....


What, MSG or GHB?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What, MSG or GHB?


 GBH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> GBH



Lol, it tastes like MSG but salty.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, it tastes like MSG but salty.


GHB or GBH what we used to call it tasted horrible ....thats all i remember about it.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3298360
> 
> View attachment 3298361


 wtf that.....95% ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2014)

Fags...looks like I'll fill a pipe n walk the dog them I've 2 episodes of south park to watch. Night fart sniffers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> wtf that.....95% ?


That'll be a bottle of ethanol (drinking alcohol) or what the Yanks would call 'Moonshine', the original 'White Lightning'..

In the states ethanol is sold under the brand name 'Everclear' but the full strength 96.4% (usually just labelled 95% or 96%) is illegal in most states.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fags...looks like I'll fill a pipe n walk the dog them I've 2 episodes of south park to watch. Night fart sniffers


 have you ever snorted msg on a snow winter morning ?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That'll be a bottle of ethanol (drinking alcohol) or what the Yanks would call "Moonshine", the original "White Lightning".


whitestar
white thunder
do your research yorky your in your rights.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

stoned chit chat means nothing but nonsense and money sometimes...lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

sat on a world......what is a man to do ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whitestar
> white thunder
> do your research yorky your in your rights.



No.

'White lightening' 

You're just naming cheap white cider.

I don't have to research mate, I know more about alcohol than you do about trolling.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> 
> 'White lightening'
> 
> ...


okallright


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

howdy lads

what we all up to tonight then? 

im just doing another nights liver bashing watching some tele, could murder some gear but the wallet says NO lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> howdy lads
> 
> what we all up to tonight then?
> 
> im just doing another nights liver bashing watching some tele, could murder some gear but the wallet says NO lol


I've no weed or booze, well I've got this bottle of proper but I don't fancy watering it down!

I'm doing some telly in too, about to fuck off and watch something.

You seen that HBO series 'The Wire' mate? Thinking about getting into it, looks good although I know it's old now.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've no weed or booze, well I've got this bottle of proper but I don't fancy watering it down!
> 
> I'm doing some telly in too, about to fuck off and watch something.
> 
> You seen that HBO series 'The Wire' mate? Thinking about getting into it, looks good although I know it's old now.


yeah mate ive watched all of the wire, really good show like ya say its abit old now but is real good, follows both sides of the law in depth the crims n the feds i really rated it dunno if breaking bad is top now but the wire was top of idbm tv shows for years.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

Evening newuser, im on the beers and the last of some smoke I got, supposed to have a mate coming over but the cunts phone is off now so looks like I might need to drink his share as well,


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

got a bottle of wine on the go celebrate the new tent and hopefully more crop, my veg tent is now 80x80 with a 600w mh in there aircooled to perfection


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got a bottle of wine on the go celebrate the new tent and hopefully more crop, my veg tent is now 80x80 with a 600w mh in there aircooled to perfection


Did you do ebay or go down the shop?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jamaican beach dealer


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening newuser, im on the beers and the last of some smoke I got, supposed to have a mate coming over but the cunts phone is off now so looks like I might need to drink his share as well,


what ya smoking gboy? i just finished me first season on fm2015 with spurs of course, won the euro cup the league cup n finished 3rd in the league its good but theres still a few bugs in there needs a patch or two.

@zedd congrats on the new tent mate did you say your going for a big exo grow next?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

these little clone tents don't come with 6 inch inlets lol so cut a big fukin hole in the top of the new tent...mods, love it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what ya smoking gboy? i just finished me first season on fm2015 with spurs of course, won the euro cup the league cup n finished 3rd in the league its good but theres still a few bugs in there needs a patch or two.
> 
> @zedd congrats on the new tent mate did you say your going for a big exo grow next?


Im just smoking the last cpl Js of some stuff the fairy brought me, not 100% sure what it is but its nice enough, 

The wife is getting me fm2015 for my bday prezzie from the kids so need to wait another 2 weeks


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> these little clone tents don't come with 6 inch inlets lol so cut a big fukin hole in the top of the new tent...mods, love it


i member years ago i was pissed out me nut n was having some heat problems with the grow so i cut a complete side out of a 1.2x1.2mtr tent thinking in my drunken haze that it would work, it didnt lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you do ebay or go down the shop?


man I gonna ebay for the big one the little one need to be very sturdy cos its got fan and filter (6 inch) resting on the roof so I bought a modular one discounted to £45


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> man I gonna ebay for the big one the little one need to be very sturdy cos its got fan and filter (6 inch) resting on the roof so I bought a modular one discounted to £45


Nice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i member years ago i was pissed out me nut n was having some heat problems with the grow so i cut a complete side out of a 1.2x1.2mtr tent thinking in my drunken haze that it would work, it didnt lol



...........


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what ya smoking gboy? i just finished me first season on fm2015 with spurs of course, won the euro cup the league cup n finished 3rd in the league its good but theres still a few bugs in there needs a patch or two.
> 
> @zedd congrats on the new tent mate did you say your going for a big exo grow next?


gonna sog exo in 6.5 l pots x 16 in a 4x4 aswell as my 8x4 loool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

do u get more bud in sog or just enjoy growing different ways


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2014)

fitted 1.2 up ther, sum minor modifications wer the joists are but that gives me a joist each side running thru the tent to use as a top fixing mount"


4x 30 l fabric pots.
scrog under 1x600x1x400 all 6"


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fitted 1.2 up ther, sum minor modifications wer the joists are but that gives me a joist each side running thru the tent to use as a top fixing mount"
> 
> 
> 4x 30 l fabric pots.
> scrog under 1x600x1x400 all 6"


looks like u nicked that thing the Muzzas pray to


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> do u get more bud in sog or just enjoy growing different ways


got to be honest pompey the thing I love about growing is hearing the thud on the floor when the cash is posted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3298403


rec I could yield in tha fukker with the rite fans lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> got to be honest pompey the thing I love about growing is hearing the thud on the floor when the cash is posted


yeh thats always nice im only on my 2nd crop and im just doing it the way i my m8 dose it ive only just started looking in to it more ways of growing different mediums ect so just trying to get my head around it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 21, 2014)

lol yeh, be much happier wth the 1.2 and the beams going thru corners at each side at tops helpful as fuk, doin away wih multpiple smaller tents, looking i could even put a 2.4 up ther. but dont wanna take piss like


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh thats always nice im only on my 2nd crop and im just doing it the way i my m8 dose it ive only just started looking in to it more ways of growing different mediums ect so just trying to get my head around it





IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh, be much happier wth the 1.2 and the beams going thru corners at each side at tops helpful as fuk, doin away wih multpiple smaller tents, looking i could even put a 2.4 up ther. but dont wanna take piss like


I turned an attic in a large farmhouse into a large grow lol painted the floors and made holes etc...then I discovered tents, lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> lol yeh, be much happier wth the 1.2 and the beams going thru corners at each side at tops helpful as fuk, doin away wih multpiple smaller tents, looking i could even put a 2.4 up ther. but dont wanna take piss like


yeh i wanted to get an 2.4 text but was advised id need a 1.2x 1.2 still for all the clones to refill my 2.4 but i dont have the room for it all


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

ha ha its still grow-a-clock, yes pompey u need a veg tent but not necessarily as big as that, u can veg in small pots and repot then flip but the repot technique needs to be seamless h aha not like that muppet from high times, yano wasisname


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

ok ill look in to it ill gotta see if i can keep 4 alive first


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> but the repot technique needs to be seamless h aha not like that muppet from high times, yano wasisname


Grow like a pro with *Nico Escondido*! 


He's got a slot at the cannabis cup this year.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

my plants just dont seem to like the feed put 20ml in 10 l water then they started clawing again and went a dark green so i had to flush them


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> my plants just dont seem to like the feed put 20ml in 10 l water then they started clawing again and went a dark green so i had to flush them


What feed u using and how far in are u again mate?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Quiet the Americans are watching!?!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What feed u using and how far in are u again mate?


canna a+b and 21 days in to veg got them as clones


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

Four weeks into flower moneymaker......let me know what you think ....second grow
http://1drv.ms/1AuqHAI


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Four weeks into flower moneymaker......let me know what you think ....second grow
> http://1drv.ms/1AuqHAI


Looks like pot!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Grow like a pro with *Nico Escondido*!
> 
> 
> He's got a slot at the cannabis cup this year.


thanks man I cudnt remember tha cunts name lol he had Never repotted a plant in his life imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> my plants just dont seem to like the feed put 20ml in 10 l water then they started clawing again and went a dark green so i had to flush them


That's what EC pens are for.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Looks like pot!


 would you consider that "frosty" looking ? Idk?

it smells beutiful


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2014)

somewhere in this pos is the famous repot...yorkie u know where its at in the vid?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's what EC pens are for.


yeh i got one on order just waiting on it to come


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> somewhere in this pos is the famous repot...yorkie u know where its at in the vid?


@ *16:50*


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> would you consider that "frosty" looking ? Idk?
> 
> it smells beutiful


I'd happily smoke the shit out of it bro


----------



## bradburry (Nov 21, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> I'd happily smoke the shit out of it bro


 that'll do me thanks


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

whats with all the fucking bans for no reason??? i ask again why have you fucking yanky cunt mods banned burner??? what did he do?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

bradburry said:


> that'll do me thanks


Personally I'm no expert but to me it looks like a properly formed marijuana plant I mean happy jungle goodness you know!
I smoke weed!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2014)

they a bit lighter now i flushed them about 24 hours ago


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Personally I'm no expert but to me it looks like a properly formed marijuana plant I mean happy jungle goodness you know!
> I smoke weed!


it looked way too small for the flower time, looked healthy enough but the bud formation was tiny, now brad you can have yanks licking ya sack on some half grown bud or you can have the truth......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> whats with all the fucking bans for no reason??? i ask again why have you fucking yanky cunt mods banned burner??? what did he do?


They won't fucking tell you mate, I've had no explanation about why my posts were deleted.

It says in the rules that they reserve the right to delete and pretty much do as they wish with no explanation.

It's turned into a dictatorship, fucking arrogant Yanks!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They won't fucking tell you mate, I've had no explanation about why my posts were deleted.
> 
> It says in the rules that they reserve the right to delete and pretty much do as they wish with no explanation.
> 
> It's turned into a dictatorship, fucking arrogant Yanks!


its fucking bollax yman, i think that dannyboy cunt is back???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> its fucking bollax yman, i think that dannyboy cunt is back???


I don't think I know him.

Is it that cunt who got his modship stripped because he went on a banning spree after being in the job a week or some shit?

Sunni ended up sorting it out?


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think I know him.
> 
> Is it that cunt who got his modship stripped because he went on a banning spree after being in the job a week or some shit?
> 
> Sunni ended up sorting it out?


thats the only reason hes been banned so much he said the F word lmao carnt think of else why?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

Shit, the work fuck must be posted in this thread at least 100 times a week.

It's the fucking UK thread for fucks sake.

You can't be British and not swear, it's in the fucking contract!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

not the F F word the FAGGOT word! now im only talking bout a tasty snack origanal from the midlands mind of offel n bacon minced together lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

Silly cunts haven't got a fucking clue!


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 21, 2014)

i think its a fucking liberty, how does a site get money from advertising yes? what attracts that advertising? how many hits/posts your site gets per day? this thread has made cuntface aka riu/potroast who i dont think are the same people lots of money, i think rolli has had enough of riu n handed over power to potroast n the cunt is a minced offel mixed with bacon lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 21, 2014)

The site should have been sorted ages ago, long before the Kevin Murphey shit.

Long before the BB boys asked about a banner.

Long before the FDD shit (I miss those days)

It's just a rolling fuck up these days, yeah the site works properly but there's no substance anymore.

All the big time Yank growers fucked off years ago, shit not even supposed pro's like Subcool bring anything to the site anymore, he just has threads of noobs blowing smoke up his and that french cunts arse like they're bubble is some kind of fucking golden goose.egg.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The site should have been sorted ages ago, long before the Kevin Murphey shit.
> 
> Long before the BB boys asked about a banner.
> 
> ...


FDD, he was a good read Yorkie, had some whoppers out back


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> it looked way too small for the flower time, looked healthy enough but the bud formation was tiny, now brad you can have yanks licking ya sack on some half grown bud or you can have the truth......


But alas my tongue remains un-balled thank you very much


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 21, 2014)

How's things lads . ? Little update just under 7 weeks in . These power Africa do produce the colas I was hoping for. I give my mate 3 of the plants I vegged out & I kept 3. he was flipping 2 weeks ahead of me soo I could see in advance . His colas are some of if not the biggest colas I've seen grown out . He has another week maybe 2 I'm quite confidant it will be the same size as a 2 ltr coke bottle His Next learning session is in a few days so I'll take some snaps lolol . 

 
The multi strain sog project is coming on nice . Will be transplanting them soon into their 6ltr square pots where they will hopefully put on a show. 

How are you all ? Life is taking some twists & turns at the moment . My step dad has been diagnosed with leukemia @ 35 years old I mean seriously ? To see a 6ft 4 confidant highly motivated man been
Kicked in the balls by something he had no control of sure did hit home & made me take note ! He's a strong mother fucker I'll give him that I'm 25 5ft 6 13 stone & work out a bit & he can still give me an arm wrestle with 2 fingers lmao ! . . 

On to other news my dad aunt was found on the rocks at our beach poor woman took her own life due to some fucked up boyfriend who enjoyed beating her by the sounds of it . Family did get involved but love works in mysterious ways ! 

ON TO OTHER GOOD NEWS THANK GOD !
I'm expecting another baby boy so that put a smile on all our family's faces ! I have been trying to keep up with what you lads have been chatting about but you do talk shit sometimes LMAO ! 

PEICE 

ROLLA !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Jesus Christ your a page out of Jeremy kyle mate lol sorry to hear about all the bad news..at least he won't beat you in an arm wrestle anymore...just messing man shit like that's scary man. Shit like alzheimers,cerebral palsy n shit like that scare the crap out of me more than any cancer could.domestic abuse is one thing I won't poke fun at. Shit destroys even the strongest of women. My mother's not so much as dated another man after my father n that's 25+ years...congratulations on the kid..another delinquent is born


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> my plants just dont seem to like the feed put 20ml in 10 l water then they started clawing again and went a dark green so i had to flush them


man ur making this whole growing raz really complicated lol


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/100-perlite-hempy-water-how-often.851674/#post-11078354


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mornin cunts how are we all today ... ordered me volcano yesterday digital solid valve with accesories kit for 350 euro delivered happy days


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin cunts how are we all today ... ordered me volcano yesterday digital solid valve with accesories kit for 350 euro delivered happy days


Mornin!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin cunts how are we all today ... ordered me volcano yesterday digital solid valve with accesories kit for 350 euro delivered happy days


 congratulations dude, did you get it off vapeoshop? They'll send u out a tshirts n all lol n like i said I've yet to clean mine.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

^^^^^^
And u are ??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Think I'll buy myself a new bong in the coming months or next chop..might start collecting them..shame they're a cunt to fucking clean.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Did u see that roor bong vaporiser man it looks fukn sweet .... so hows ur crop smokin man ?


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

morning arse bandits, had a couple of giggles at the convo last night.

the faggots were the funniest, yanks don't have a clue where the term comes from but they know it's offensive to be called a nondescript meatball alright!!!.

just had double sausage and egg muffin from mcdonalds, woke up with the munchies bad today, those americans aren't all bad, nowhere else could i have consumed so much processed shite at such an hour......... want me to send you more pictures of my stool relax, i know you are always interested in a mans bowel movements


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Nah, I've my black star with A 5 arm perc with my ash catcher on top of the 8 arm perc inside her n my volcano for vape lol best of both worlds...she's nice man,alot stronger than last crop. Was giving out 2.5 n everyone thought they were 3+grams so I've dropped it down to 2gs n 2.3 for one close mate thats selling it for me lol oor I've those baggies ordered so was thinking of doing 20e bags @.6-.7, they'll look alot bigger in the baggies but I'll wait n see. Not gonna flush ever again. I'll try reducing nutrients a bit a week before chop but I'm never depriving them of nutrients at such a critical stage again. No crackling,black ask or anything just nice white ash .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Nah, urine tell u more than a poop ever could..well just by looking at it...state of my shits in the morning.one cup of coffee n I share to god it's like the tire of a car stuck in a load of muck. Poor missus cleaning up that mess, i should buy her a bio hazards suit for a laugh some day


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

at relax, timing the fade of the plants is the next skill level imo, you know where they are so rite at the end you can fade em out if they a bit green, but pls im crying with the noob who keeps flushing his plsnts cos they turning green wtf is this thread noob fuk up faggot corner lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

This guys some fucking nerdy rapper but he's really good, raps very fast n he's not a gangsta


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

flushing is the worst thing you can do in growing imo, especially in soil, washing out all the goodness.

leaching is a skill zedd, timing it so the plants give max yield but still fade at the end, noobs just dont understand, glad you ae happy with you weed relax 


heres one for you lax, mr piss expert. mine is brown, it froths like somebody left radox in the bowl, comes out like a garden sprinkler and it smells like bovril, is that normal?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

I prefer doc or professor piss. It's grand, don't worry about it I'm sure if u ignore it long enough it will go away.here is another good WHITE rapper..very funny in a kinda messed up rhymes like Eminem.. Very witty


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sounds normal to me ghb ... i tink i need a tolerance break but i cant be arsed stoppin ..


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

you mean you need some trt cause that pussy hole keeps getting bigger!, tolerance break ? pffft

grow more potent weed, problem solved


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> you mean you need some trt cause that pussy hole keeps getting bigger!, tolerance break ? pffft
> 
> grow more potent weed, problem solved


U can blame sum1 on here if u reckon the weed aint strong enough ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah zeddd learn to grow for fuck sake looool


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

cunts


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> man ur making this whole growing raz really complicated lol


yeh i know m8 i was told to add more nutes every week untill i get to full strength but when i do the the plant rejects it so im just going to give the plant when i know she was happy with fuck forcing it on her any more


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Just keep in mind that flushing is the final answer kinda thing, it shocks the plant quite a bit dude. If ur plants can't take full strength don't give em full strength.... Read ur leafs dude.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> flushing is the worst thing you can do in growing imo, especially in soil, washing out all the goodness.
> 
> leaching is a skill zedd, timing it so the plants give max yield but still fade at the end, noobs just dont understand, glad you ae happy with you weed relax
> 
> ...



if the flushing bit was at me m8 im growing in canna coco Coir pro+ if it makes a difference ?
they must of started cupping/clawing when i first fed them after i over fed but i never checked on them due to work so 2 days later when i went to feed again just as the light came on the leafs was over a bit but i thought that it was due to the light just coming on but later that night i looked in the tent all plants where real dark and all clawing so i started looking for answers and i put it down to
nitrogen toxicity so thats why i thought i should flush not sure if it was a good thing or not now after reading ur post


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

i grow in canna coco too, the worst thing you can do is give the plants water imo. feed them at 4 ml per litre (max strength) and you shouldn't have any problems.

i have fed at 30ml per litre before (when i forgot to add a decimal point to the feeding schedule) it was ten times stronger than i wanted it, the plants didnt mind. whenever i have given them nothing but water it fucks them right up.

my reasoning being that over feeding them is a lot harder to do than underfeeding them.

what nutes are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Fucking stoned out my tits already laying on the sofa with youtube on hitting boooooongs listening to a serious playlist..serious... Super serious. A janis joplin flicks in the works.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> congratulations dude, did you get it off vapeoshop? They'll send u out a tshirts n all lol n like i said I've yet to clean mine.


Nah man it was around 420 on that site with discount but cheers anyway .. lad in a grow shop bringin it in for me cant wait to get it ha she tinks it aint gettin opend till crimbo i tink different


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Looool, cheaper in a grow shop madness. I knew it was cheaper on ebay but incase anything went wrong n the freebies I went with them...always iffy about getting expensive things on ebay with all them pirating Asians about...rather deal with an actual site.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

If she says to wait till Xmas tell her to shut her whore mouth. 
Bitches love being spoken to like that


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If she says to wait till Xmas tell her to shut her whore mouth.
> Bitches love being spoken to like that


U been on the other place much lately? I tried getting on for first time in ages this morning but couldn't get on the forum


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

I do once in a while but it's not as fun anymore but FYI since ur a member since b4 sr2 collapsed all the new vendors will favour u for reviews so ur probably more likely to get free stuff if ur not as forward as Irish lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> i grow in canna coco too, the worst thing you can do is give the plants water imo. feed them at 4 ml per litre (max strength) and you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> i have fed at 30ml per litre before (when i forgot to add a decimal point to the feeding schedule) it was ten times stronger than i wanted it, the plants didnt mind. whenever i have given them nothing but water it fucks them right up.
> 
> ...


just a+b at the moment still in veg and i always mix up my water in 10l mix so 20ml of feed is only half strength


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looool, cheaper in a grow shop madness. I knew it was cheaper on ebay but incase anything went wrong n the freebies I went with them...always iffy about getting expensive things on ebay with all them pirating Asians about...rather deal with an actual site.


His gettin it for me for the price he gets it plus delivery so happy days


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> U been on the other place much lately? I tried getting on for first time in ages this morning but couldn't get on the forum


Cant get on the forum man but site is workin fine


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I do once in a while but it's not as fun anymore but FYI since ur a member since b4 sr2 collapsed all the new vendors will favour u for reviews so ur probably more likely to get free stuff if ur not as forward as Irish lol


Ha forward how ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I do once in a while but it's not as fun anymore but FYI since ur a member since b4 sr2 collapsed all the new vendors will favour u for reviews so ur probably more likely to get free stuff if ur not as forward as Irish lol


I've had .87 bitcoin tied up in escrow for some charas I never received. He's looking to do a reship but I think id rather have my coins back cos its hard getting somewhere to send it, haven't got a letter yet but I think his first package must a been caught, been about 5 weeks now ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Cant get on the forum man but site is workin fine


Aye I've been on the site, was the forum I meant lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just a+b at the moment still in veg and i always mix up my water in 10l mix so 20ml of feed is only half strength



feed em like athletes and they will perform as such. you don't see many mr olympias getting by on a cup of boiled rice a day.

that is the equivalent of you eating 1000 calories a day, do you think you could grow on a thousand cals a day? never mind be healthy!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> feed em like athletes and they will perform as such. you don't see many mr olympias getting by on a cup of boiled rice a day.
> 
> that is the equivalent of you eating 1000 calories a day, do you think you could grow on a thousand cals a day? never mind be healthy!


ok m8 think i brought the wrong pen tho as ive just look ive brought a tds shouldnt i of got a ec pen ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just a+b at the moment still in veg and i always mix up my water in 10l mix so 20ml of feed is only half strength



no its not half strength, its half the max recomended dose.

recommended been key, feed your plants wat they ask for, simples, and mate, most of us class 2ml as max dose, i for one no longer go past 2.5ml per L on any strain.

so for me 2.5 is MAX


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

the best way to grow weed is to keep the leaves deep green and shiny, this takes a fuk more nutes that u would believe poss for some strains but I don't need to feed in veg so makes life much simpler


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its not half strength, its half the max recomended dose.
> 
> recommended been key, feed your plants wat they ask for, simples, and mate, most of us class 2ml as max dose, i for one no longer go past 2.5ml per L on any strain.
> 
> so for me 2.5 is MAX


ok ill bear that in mind when they next need feeding


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

do i need a tds pen or a ec pen or both ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the best way to grow weed is to keep the leaves deep green and shiny, this takes a fuk more nutes that u would believe poss for some strains but I don't need to feed in veg so makes life much simpler


obviously strain dependant but i havent found much that takes a whole lot of nutes, g13 pe did go to 7ml per without burning, they dident need it


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its not half strength, its half the max recomended dose.
> 
> recommended been key, feed your plants wat they ask for, simples, and mate, most of us class 2ml as max dose, i for one no longer go past 2.5ml per L on any strain.
> 
> so for me 2.5 is MAX


U get ur shit sorted out then ic3, u growing again?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> do i need a tds pen or a ec pen or both ?


None of them


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok m8 think i brought the wrong pen tho as ive just look ive brought a tds shouldnt i of got a ec pen ?


yes is fine man lol you want the ppm Google coco tds meter lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> yes is fine man lol you want the ppm Google coco tds meter lol


cool cos it will be here tomorrow


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> U get ur shit sorted out then ic3, u growing again?


getting ther. tents up,,, just need to patch up a few small slices i had to make to make it fit. got the rubber bondo and spare tent panels here so no biggy, just motivation to setitup, fuked the 3 tens off, just gunna go with the 1 big one,live and learn eh


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

That's shit ice. Just messing. I'm fucking shit faced n the missus wants to head out...fucking bullshit man I Wanna talk her into tesco for a very cheap fry lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok m8 think i brought the wrong pen tho as ive just look ive brought a tds shouldnt i of got a ec pen ?


They both do the same, they just use different units of measurement.

TDS = Total Dissolved Solids.

EC = Electrical Conductivity.

PPM = Parts Per Million.


The proper scientific measurement and the standard to use is EC.

If your pen measures in one of the other 2 ways then you'll need to find a conversion chart on the web to correlate between TDS, PPM and EC.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


u seen this film yet just looked it up and a lot of ppl are saying it is shit the trail looks good i was going to download it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They both do the same, they just use different units of measurement.
> 
> TDS = Total Dissolved Solids.
> 
> ...


ok thanks m8


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

bluelab e.c truncheon is the dogs nuts. i have had one for over 4 years and used it every run, dip it in the water and away you go, i honestly can't recommend it enough for anybody looking to know what they are feeding their girls.

it's the best piece of growing kit i have ever bought, hands down


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Exo/Psycho mix.

Fuck knows how many weeks in, I'll know when it's 10 weeks cos they'll be done! (new year week ish)


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

did you notice less stretch on those girls than you normally would? i remember seeing them going in to flower and they weren't much shorter than that.

not looking bad at all, just feed em more you tight bastard! is that an 8x4?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> bluelab e.c truncheon is the dogs nuts. i have had one for over 4 years and used it every run, dip it in the water and away you go, i honestly can't recommend it enough for anybody looking to know what they are feeding their girls.
> 
> it's the best piece of growing kit i have ever bought, hands down


you say that about every expensive and unnecessary piece of kit, hands down


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

fuk all meters, read the leaves only ha ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

do u guys leave ur water out 24 hours before u feed the plants if u do how do u warm the water cos i just got told to mix nuts in with water strait out tap bit of warm water to take the chill out of it


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> do u guys leave ur water out 24 hours before u feed the plants if u do how do u warm the water cos i just got told to mix nuts in with water strait out tap bit of warm water to take the chill out of it


Now your taking the fuckin piss....are you serious?


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

they like cold water, it has more available oxygen and less pests in it. i leave mine standing before adding it straight to the plants (especially before harvest as i can smell and taste tap water in finished buds otherwise)

hands down zedd, hands down, this is not a robbery. zedd you need some bloombastic in your life, i'll send you little sample bottle to pour down the bog if you want


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah bur think zeddd adds vit c to sort it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Now your taking the fuckin piss....are you serious?


sorry but yes i am obviously the person who told me what to do dont have a clue like i said only my 2nd crop im trying to read everything one person says this the other person says the complete opposite so i dont now whats right or wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Personal opinion. Pretty much everyone in here grows differently. Some ph some don't, some ec/tds some don't. What you got was their opinion but if you want to know how to grow in coco with a tds meter maybe you're in the wrong thread? Not being a dick(well maybe a little) but their are threads packed full of answers on here. herbal tea gangsta rap time


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Personal opinion. Pretty much everyone in here grows differently. Some ph some don't, some ec/tds some don't. What you got was their opinion but if you want to know how to grow in coco with a tds meter maybe you're in the wrong thread? Not being a dick(well maybe a little) but their are threads packed full of answers on here. herbal tea gangsta rap time


Go watch the up in smoke tour man


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

@ pompey forget everything uve been told and watch this guys videos and go all bud pheno super hardmode and im sure ul pull about a pound

Super Lemon Haze ALL BUD Pheno (10 weeks):


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Personal opinion. Pretty much everyone in here grows differently. Some ph some don't, some ec/tds some don't. What you got was their opinion but if you want to know how to grow in coco with a tds meter maybe you're in the wrong thread? Not being a dick(well maybe a little) but their are threads packed full of answers on here. herbal tea gangsta rap time



i only asked if people let there water stand for 24 hours be4 adding nutes ect cos i thought id try it that way last night so i just checked the water temp well dipped my finger in there and it still feels real cold and i just thought that cold water would shock the plant as its always about 70f in my tent


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> did you notice less stretch on those girls than you normally would? i remember seeing them going in to flower and they weren't much shorter than that.
> 
> Is that an 8x4?


When they've been topped mid veg and then LST'd so that the 5-8 main stems are all pretty much level yeah there's defo less stretch.

There's non of that nasty side branching lankyness because there's no side branches, you just get the same amount of stretch as you normally would in the main cola stem which isn't really stretch as you know, it's more just the plant changing shape slightly so it can fill the gaps with bud.

They've put on about 6" at most since flip, none of the plants are even 2 feet tall from the top of the pot.
The tallest tip is 18" inches from the top of the pot.



Yeah it's a 2.4 x 1.2, had it about 2 weeks or so.
I'm burning 2 x 600HPS with the plants in 2/3 of the tent.




Thinking about putting a bare 400w MH in the middle between the two 600's, ramp it up to 1600w with extra blue.


----------



## ghb (Nov 22, 2014)

do it!. cold weather, bare bulb growing is hard to beat.

cooltubes are no good at all for spread, i used to be able to get them within a few inches of the plants though. they served me well but the yield is nothing like a bare bulb, if you can handle the temps that is.

i had a 400 mh barebulb and 2 600w hps cooltubes in an 8x4, the 400 was hotter than the 2 600's combined, was like an oven in there and i got some crazy foxtails as a result.


look zeddd, a £40 bottle of nutes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> i only asked if people let there water stand for 24 hours be4 adding nutes ect cos i thought id try it that way last night so i just checked the water temp well dipped my finger in there and it still feels real cold and i just thought that cold water would shock the plant as its always about 70f in my tent


Some folk leave their water out for 24hrs prior to using to evaporate any chlorine in the water (depending on how chlorinated your water is, mine's fucked for example, you can smell it).

If you filter chlorinated water (BRITA) then it's not a problem and the bonus is that your water will be of better quality all round.
Carbon filtration however doesn't remove fluoride from water (if you're bothered about drinking the nasty stuff).



Of course the water is going to feel cold if you stick your finger in it, normal body temp is 37C, but the water in the bucket will be about 10C (depending how urban you live).
Warm water, or even tepid is a no no, warmth, moisture, food and light are exactly what breed bacteria and mold not to mention attracting pests.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> @ pompey forget everything uve been told and watch this guys videos and go all bud pheno super hardmode and im sure ul pull about a pound
> 
> Super Lemon Haze ALL BUD Pheno (10 weeks):


woooop wooop, "its jus like its all bud man the camera doesn't pick it up.....HARDMODE mfs


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> do it!. cold weather, bare bulb growing is hard to beat.
> 
> cooltubes are no good at all for spread, i used to be able to get them within a few inches of the plants though. they served me well but the yield is nothing like a bare bulb, if you can handle the temps that is.
> 
> ...


bad foxtails those very harsh to smoke, you lost yield there man no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> do it!. cold weather, bare bulb growing is hard to beat.
> 
> cooltubes are no good at all for spread, i used to be able to get them within a few inches of the plants though. they served me well but the yield is nothing like a bare bulb, if you can handle the temps that is.


Yeah they are shite for spread but I'm usually in smaller spaces, it's about as optimal as I can get it in here though.
With the plants stood on top of these 15L pots there's only 2.5 feet between the tops and the glass, towards the end take that down to 2 feet and it's about right I suppose.

I'm gonna take full advantage of the cold weather for sure.
My 5" intake pipe is attached to the window sill behind some venetian blinds with the window open a touch.
I decided to seal the widow up behind the intake pipe so that the negative pressure vacuum sucks hard straight from outside rather than just taking what comes into the room with the natural draught.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

afterrnoon people .

chicken liver and beans for me scran .......then off tut bakers fura a loaf a hovis for me dripping......ahhh you cant beat yorkshire life.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

bradburry said:


> chicken liver and beans for me scran .......then off tut bakers fura a loaf a hovis for me dripping......ahhh you cant beat yorkshire life.


Or cholesterol induced cardiac arrest it seems.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

I do love chicken liver myself but only once every 2 months or so.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

fried in butter galic and tyhme....mmmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

It's all about the Nando's marinade!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

quite like chicken livers fried in garlic chilli and some fish sauce, squeeze some lime juice over and its Scooby snack time


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

actually its munch a clock wheres my fukin dinner woman ?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Afternoon lads, all this food talk is making me hungry, good job im in middle of making a big home made sticky toffee pudding and homemade butterscotch sauce got a kg of sugar in the cake and another half kg of brown sugar in the sauce so safe to say its teeth rot material but fuck me it tastes soooo good


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> actually its munch a clock wheres my fukin dinner woman ?


Well at least urs cooks mine wud burn water ha ...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> quite like chicken livers fried in garlic chilli and some fish sauce, squeeze some lime juice over and its Scooby snack time


 sounds nice


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, all this food talk is making me hungry, good job im in middle of making a big home made sticky toffee pudding and homemade butterscotch sauce got a kg of sugar in the cake and another half kg of brown sugar in the sauce so safe to say its teeth rot material but fuck me it tastes soooo good


 home made butterscotch sauce with a splash of rum and raise a......lush!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Afternoon lads, all this food talk is making me hungry, good job im in middle of making a big home made sticky toffee pudding and homemade butterscotch sauce got a kg of sugar in the cake and another half kg of brown sugar in the sauce so safe to say its teeth rot material but fuck me it tastes soooo good


Sounds like my kinda dessert gbhoy ha ... u play gta on ps4 yet man ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Aww making me miss my edibles...wish I didn't pack away 2 for the missus in a mbb lol shits tempting right about now


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fuk it eat em man and give her 2 normal cookies


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Sounds like my kinda dessert gbhoy ha ... u play gta on ps4 yet man ?


No mate not tried it on ps4 yet I had ot for my old 360 tho,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Cakes ready time for a munch while its still hot from the oven


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> No mate not tried it on ps4 yet I had ot for my old 360 tho,


Its good man i got it the other nite its alot better than the ps3 no so loads or lag and graphics 100x better and little things in the game


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Nah hoping the experience puts her off pot lol its 85grams of butter in that mix. One cookie gets me all lazy eye so I can only imagine what 2 will do to someone that's never smoked before.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah hoping the experience puts her off pot lol its 85grams of butter in that mix. One cookie gets me all lazy eye so I can only imagine what 2 will do to someone that's never smoked before.


But sure we all know ur a light weight man so she will prob be grand good strong german woman like her .. ha lol jok


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Can't be arsed to cook as usual.

Good job I've found a bag of homemade mixed bean, 2 meat chilli in the back of the freezer.

Microwave, crusty bread, job done!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

too strong for a first timer ide give her half a cookie and wait 2 hours


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can't be arsed to cook as usual.
> 
> Good job I've found a bag of homemade mixed bean, 2 meat chilli in the back of the freezer.
> 
> Microwave, crusty bread, job done!


surprised you still microwave yman


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can't be arsed to cook as usual.
> 
> Good job I've found a bag of homemade mixed bean, 2 meat chilli in the back of the freezer.
> 
> Microwave, crusty bread, job done!


I bloody love chilli, not had it in a cpl weeks, think ive decided whats for dinner 2morro.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> surprised you still microwave yman


Well if I'm honest I've been thinking about chucking it in the bin for a while now.

Microwaved food is hella bad for you but it's the convenience that keeps the fucking thing sat in my kitchen.

I know it's wrong but what can I say. lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

food food food


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well if I'm honest I've been thinking about chucking it in the bin for a while now.
> 
> Microwaved food is hella bad for you but it's the convenience that keeps the fucking thing sat in my kitchen.
> 
> I know it's wrong but what can I say. lol


 appolgize to the bread man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

See the message on agora saying they are aware with payment issues...oh snap n the forums are down, could they be trying to quash our means of communicating with one another before a exit scam?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See the message on agora saying they are aware with payment issues...oh snap n the forums are down, could they be trying to quash our means of communicating with one another before a exit scam?


Yea strange man wonder wats goin dwn


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> See the message on agora saying they are aware with payment issues...oh snap n the forums are down, could they be trying to quash our means of communicating with one another before a exit scam?


Fuckin hope not the dirty bastards!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

It's the the fuzz man. Nah lol I dunno I've only referral fees in there so it aint nothing but a tang-a-lang


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Would explain why the forums are down...anyone a member on the hub? Would be interesting to hear what they've to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Aparently they've had this issue the last 48 hours.


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2014)

the hubs been down a while i think lax, any url i have for it aint working its changed url a few times.

very dodge tho at agora but not suprising.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

police made 125 arrests in bradford today in suspected terrorist bombings......there now searching the second house..lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well the kids are staying at an aunts, the wife has fucked off to her mates for a drink, so ive treated myself to some beers and a Q of blue cheese, gonna sit and get pissed on my own and play some fifa


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well the kids are staying at an aunts, the wife has fucked off to her mates for a drink, so ive treated myself to some beers and a Q of blue cheese, gonna sit and get pissed on my own and play some fifa


 sound good to me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

2 psychosis and 2 zlh, today is exactly 7 weeks flower, giving them another 2 weeks maybe 3 at the most then they are coming down in time for xmas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

i think most have there xmas harvest well timed.....i know i have


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Any use watchin the boxin tonight and who do ya tink will win


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Had £20 on united at 14/5, 76 quid back and 3 points, nice one


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Had £20 on united at 14/5, 76 quid back and 3 points, nice one


Well done man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Any use watchin the boxin tonight and who do ya tink will win


Who's fighting?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Who's fighting?


Theres a few on man main card is bellew vs cleverly but groves has a fight and so does de gale i tink his gonna be a beast man


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Heres the card man


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

boxing ? channel


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what times the maincard irish?


It was ment to be half 9 but u know with but id say a bit later


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Dog walked now I'm gonna see just how high I can get tonight, got that playlist that I'd on this morning on again...always been a massive fan of smoking n music..games are great n all but nothing wrong with a lean back on the sofa stoned out ur box with the tunes blasting..I'd love a beer. Delirium or some hipster beer like that..this is the beer..fucking use to love my beers man, not just cuz I was a piss head they were just really enjoyable with a cig... So Hugh I forgot the pic for the second time


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dog walked now I'm gonna see just how high I can get tonight, got that playlist that I'd on this morning on again...always been a massive fan of smoking n music..games are great n all but nothing wrong with a lean back on the sofa stoned out ur box with the tunes blasting..I'd love a beer. Delirium or some hipster beer like that..this is the beer..fucking use to love my beers man, not just cuz I was a piss head they were just really enjoyable with a cig... So Hugh I forgot the pic for the second time


Aww man im out drinkin now ud love the drink here im on the sierra at the min but might hit the delirium later but theres a great selection here ..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Easy lads guess who lmao.....been round a mates today helping him trim his 6 blue cheese plants we did 1 and a half plants lolol they are fucking trees man 2g of scissor hash and a shoebox full of trim still got another 4 and a half to go yet lol I do and don't envy the man.....all grown on vitalink coir and is some of the stickyest weed I've ever seen....church


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Man I bar next to the one I worked in had over 300 different types of beer. You got like a wine menue of beer, was quite impressive.should of seen their glass selection lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy lads guess who lmao.....been round a mates today helping him trim his 6 blue cheese plants we did 1 and a half plants lolol they are fucking trees man 2g of scissor hash and a shoebox full of trim still got another 4 and a half to go yet lol I do and don't envy the man.....all grown on vitalink coir and is some of the stickyest weed I've ever seen....church


Howdy man hows u ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Pootubes gone mad for ads man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Delirium tremors.....sounds hearty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeh I'm sound Irish mate just wondering how long this will last lmao


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fs ghetto that another one gone, these fuckers really dont like ya do they?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Delirium tremors.....sounds hearty


When I was out in Birmingham I had a few "triple hard bastards" lol, vodka, whiskey and brandy. Not a good idea


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Grows lookin nice Gaz bet u canna wait to chop can ya.....doing all that trimming today made me jealous as fuck lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Theres a few on man main card is bellew vs cleverly but groves has a fight and so does de gale i tink his gonna be a beast man





irish4:20 said:


> Heres the card man


Ah I'm not interested in any of them.

I can't stand that young cocky cunt George Groves, I was well chuffed when Carl Froch knocked him the fuck out. lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Triple hard bastard lmao now that would ruin me ...Yeh Gaz and the best bit is I don't even know what I done lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Aparently you were being far 2 damn fabulous.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pootubes gone mad for ads man


Ad Blocker plug in for Firefox, no more pop up's or adverts, ever.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah, and referring to these tastey treats far too often apparently........


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Triple hard bastard lmao now that would ruin me ...Yeh Gaz and the best bit is I don't even know what I done lol


U just got one of they faces mate lol,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

I fucking hate faggots I do


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Triple hard bastard lmao now that would ruin me ...Yeh Gaz and the best bit is I don't even know what I done lol


Ruined me the next day when I eventually landed into work lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

One more black rapper says kush again imma snap. They dunno shit about shit which is a suprise with all the shit they talk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> One more black rapper says kush again imma snap. They dunno shit about shit which is a suprise with all the shit they talk


Straight kush man, straight kush !!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

im drinking Barolo and smoking psycho, got a nice buzz on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

STRAIGHT KUSH


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

STRAIGHT KUSH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I fucking hate faggots I do



Yeah me too.

Far too fucking mincy they are!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hahaha hahaha oh dear what a naughty boy!!! Aye I bet it did mg lol nothin worse going in to work rough or off your tits on dominos lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

This is what im smoking on tonight, it dont look great but its actually a really nice blue cheese, picked up a Q for 65 quid


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Sitting here doin a few silly bets on horses and shit, done a pound each way on a horse called "Yorkshireman" at 10/1, got £14.50 back.....cheers yorkie lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Far too fucking mincy they are!


yeah its offal how mincey them faggots are spesh the us ones with the extra pig in em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Sitting here doin a few silly bets on horses and shit, done a pound each way on a horse called "Yorkshireman" at 10/1, got £14.50 back.....cheers yorkie lmao


.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah its offal how mincey them faggots are spesh the us ones with the extra pig in em


.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Out-fucking-standing!

Everybody's on form, lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Errrrr mincey faggots nothin woss


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Out-fucking-standing!
> 
> Everybody's on form, lol.


The 8:15 at Wolverhampton..... Fuckin brilliant!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Out-fucking-standing!
> 
> Everybody's on form, lol.


thing is the yanks are offended on level one eg faggot, the brits don't get offended on level 9...im gonna spit roast ya mother and facebook it, fuking great nation this unified by a shared sense of humour, people who cant take it cant be trusted imo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Faggots are one thing but I also hate gay cunts as well, the over happy, flamboyant, cringey motherfuckers, 

And before anyone starts trying to report me I mean the old sense of the word

The word _gay_ arrived in English during the 12th century from Old French_gai_, most likely deriving ultimately from a Germanic source.[1] In English, the word's primary meaning was "joyful", "carefree", "bright and showy", and the word was very commonly used with this meaning in speech and literature. For example, the optimistic 1890s are still often referred to as the _Gay Nineties_. The title of the 1938 French ballet_Gaîté Parisienne_ ("Parisian Gaiety"), which became the 1941 Warner Brothers movie, _The Gay Parisian_,[7] also illustrates this connotation. It was apparently not until the 20th century that the word began to be used to mean specifically "homosexual", although it had earlier acquired sexual connotations.[1]


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just put out a j of that scissor hash I'm fuuuuuuucked....got all that from in the freezer I'm gonna try a fresh frozen run 2morra night see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice Gaz real nice


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Faggots are one thing but I also hate gay cunts as well, the over happy, flamboyant, cringey motherfuckers,
> 
> And before anyone starts trying to report me I mean the old sense of the word
> 
> The word _gay_ arrived in English during the 12th century from Old French_gai_, most likely deriving ultimately from a Germanic source.[1] In English, the word's primary meaning was "joyful", "carefree", "bright and showy", and the word was very commonly used with this meaning in speech and literature. For example, the optimistic 1890s are still often referred to as the _Gay Nineties_. The title of the 1938 French ballet_Gaîté Parisienne_ ("Parisian Gaiety"), which became the 1941 Warner Brothers movie, _The Gay Parisian_,[7] also illustrates this connotation. It was apparently not until the 20th century that the word began to be used to mean specifically "homosexual", although it had earlier acquired sexual connotations.[1]


social engineering


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Awwww I can't like anything  lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ...im gonna spit roast ya mother and facebook it,



Even better is an 'Eiffel Tower'.

A spit roast with a high 5 in the middle!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

lol done it but didn't know it had a name ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone else think this looks like a junkie gordon ramsay


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3299064
> 
> Anyone else think this looks like a junkie gordon ramsay



How white are those teeth though!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Faggots are one thing but I also hate gay cunts as well, the over happy, flamboyant, cringey motherfuckers,
> 
> And before anyone starts trying to report me I mean the old sense of the word
> 
> The word _gay_ arrived in English during the 12th century from Old French_gai_, most likely deriving ultimately from a Germanic source.[1] In English, the word's primary meaning was "joyful", "carefree", "bright and showy", and the word was very commonly used with this meaning in speech and literature. For example, the optimistic 1890s are still often referred to as the _Gay Nineties_. The title of the 1938 French ballet_Gaîté Parisienne_ ("Parisian Gaiety"), which became the 1941 Warner Brothers movie, _The Gay Parisian_,[7] also illustrates this connotation. It was apparently not until the 20th century that the word began to be used to mean specifically "homosexual", although it had earlier acquired sexual connotations.[1]


It must be hard to look at yourself in the mirror every morning...the smell of penis that lingers on your upper lip must really bother you!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3299064
> 
> Anyone else think this looks like a junkie gordon ramsay


ummmm just Gordon ramsey man u cover that body in white so u jus got the head...its him lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How white are those teeth though!


Ahh america the land of white teeth


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It must be hard to look at yourself in the mirror every morning...the smell of penis that lingers on your upper lip must really bother you!


I take it u swallow then ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I take it u swallow then ??


BA-DOOM-BOOM-TISH!!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


that's why ahhhhm a racist, snoopdog mf


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I take it u swallow then ??


Let me get this straight.. U take it ..and I swallow! If your so eager to take it u should just swallow it bro. It's not a 2 man job..when did we become a fucken team?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not gay bro


And in the immortal words of Meatloaf.

*"I bet you say that to all the boys"*


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And in the immortal words of Meatloaf.
> 
> *"I bet you say that to all the boys"*


Just the ones I'm trying to fuck!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Let me get this straight.. U take it ..and I swallow! If your so eager to take it u should just swallow it bro. It's not a 2 man job..


Really another fukin retard.... u swallow but ur not gay ... please do explain ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not a 2 man job..


Well actually yes it is.

You have to take your cock out and put it somebodys mouth, otherwise it's rape.

Der!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I take it u swallow then ??


U take it ,but your not gay? Do you take it hard? Please do explain!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It must be hard to look at yourself in the mirror every morning...the smell of penis that lingers on your upper lip must really bother you!


I find it pretty easy to look in the mirror, u see im a good looking motherfucker, talking about mother fuckers, the smell of ur mums pussy on my cock over powers everything else so wouldnt know if u snuck in and rubbed ur dick on my upper lip last night while I slept in ur mums room, u really are a little batty boy aint ya sunshine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Just the ones I'm trying to fuck!!


Well that's confirmed it then, poofty.

You're really not very good at this trolling lark are you?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U take it ,but your not gay? Do you take it hard? Please do explain!


Ahh mister america dnt understand english too bad son go bak to swallowin wat u swallow


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just seen this and have to admit it made me lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

being gay was treatable back in the day, check out the great Gatsby was mentioned in it, nice sanatorium in the alps get ya back on track


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

maybe it was Razzle cant remember read both


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Nov 22, 2014)

Evening & happy xmass & happy new year fellow farmers. Thought ide be first to get that in !, Well I had 23 oz dry & trimmed , off 12 plants, under a 600 & 400, fed only on that Tom food & liquid seaweed , bout 10 oz of v nice trim/popcorn, 
Any way , anyone recommend a laptop good for gaming , it's for my boy, bout 350-400 sheets ?, Ice would know .


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

nuffin like wrapping the crimbo shit with a one liner in November man like it


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I find it pretty easy to look in the mirror, u see im a good looking motherfucker, talking about mother fuckers, the smell of ur mums pussy on my cock over powers everything else so wouldnt know if u snuck in and rubbed ur dick on my upper lip last night while I slept in ur mums room, u really are a little batty boy aint ya sunshine


I did ,I rubbed my cock all over your jaw!! Don't act all surprised at one point you opened an eye and whispered thank you!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

happy cuntmas


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I did ,I rubbed my cock all over your jaw!! Don't act all surprised at one point you opened an eye and whispered thank you!


are you a real life gay prefers cock and hairy arehole to puss? if so I will stop communicating with you ntill u have cleaned yourself from shit and jizz


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh mister america dnt understand english too bad son go bak to swallowin wat u swallow


Lol don't get sad old man... Are you still in a gay interracial relationship?tell Jamal I said what's up!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> are you a real life gay prefers cock and hairy arehole to puss? if so I will stop communicating with you ntill u have cleaned yourself from shit and jizz


No I'm not gay zeddy u know deep down in your tight butthole I'm not gay!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

Did you and Jamal break up? Why do I picture a dirty old cunt that smells like bong water and masterbates to pictures of his hot niece when I think of you?!! No wonder Jamal left your greasy ass!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No I'm not gay zeddy u know deep down in your tight butthole I'm not gay!


well yano man you ride it close to the edge with your ambivalent sexuality but we know its an affliction so demonstrate tolerance and understanding after all we are over run with benders and their ways


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Did you and Jamal break up? Why do I picture a dirty old cunt that smells like bong water and masterbates to pictures of his hot niece when I think of you?!! No wonder Jamal left your greasy ass!


I guess u picture that cause its hard to picture anything other than ur gay old lifestyle


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well yano man you ride it close to the edge with your ambivalent sexuality but we know its an affliction so demonstrate tolerance and understanding after all we are over run with benders and their ways


I fucken like you zed!! You grow good weed!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I guess u picture that cause its hard to picture anything other than my gay old biracial lifestyle....


I fixed it for you


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I love sucking cock and swallowing


 Cheers man good to know


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening & happy xmass & happy new year fellow farmers. Thought ide be first to get that in !, Well I had 23 oz dry & trimmed , off 12 plants, under a 600 & 400, fed only on that Tom food & liquid seaweed , bout 10 oz of v nice trim/popcorn,
> Any way , anyone recommend a laptop good for gaming , it's for my boy, bout 350-400 sheets ?, Ice would know .


Bah humbug, xmas can go fuck itself, santa is an over rated fat bastard!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I guess u picture that cause its hard to picture anything other than ur gay old lifestyle





mr sunshine said:


> I fixed it for you


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Did you and Jamal break up? Why do I picture a dirty old cunt that smells like bong water and masterbates to pictures of his hot niece when I think of you?!! No wonder Jamal left your greasy ass!


your getting me and irish confused man lol


----------



## newuserlol (Nov 22, 2014)

boxing is a fucking borefest 90% of the time, that degale fight was shit....... mma kicks arse for entertainment on boxing.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> boxing is a fucking borefest 90% of the time, that degale fight was shit....... mma kicks arse for entertainment on boxing.


agree like that Russian fighter k summin too stoner.com but yeah he was fukin pumped full of summin


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)

fedor


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Check out Rio heroes they're fuckin mental head butts and everything allowed lol men v women.....lightweight v heavyweight shits viscious man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2014)

Watching the new bill Murray flick fuck u guys


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

I've got the giggles big time that vids just had me crying with laughter funny as fuck man


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've got the giggles big time that vids just had me crying with laughter funny as fuck man


I seen it the other night, me and a m8 we're smoking a few joints after work, had us both in stitches lol, brilliant the first time round


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

U 2 are easily amused, I just watched it and found the 1st penalty funny the rest were just ovrly staged and unrealistic


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Im baked as fuck and that shit is funny as


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well drinks done, smokes just about finished, just had anothe big piece of sticky toffee pudding, gonna head up to bed with the misses now shes came in pissed, time to take advantage,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 22, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well drinks done, smokes just about finished, just had anothe big piece of sticky toffee pudding, gonna head up to bed with the misses now shes came in pissed, time to take advantage,


U sound like post man pat talkin bout his cat u dirty cunt ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 22, 2014)

Can't wait to make some more bubble 2morra this trim is latherd in trichs as well should make some good stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Baaaaked


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hangover


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Not envious of you know. All I'm nursing is my bong lol. If you've any d10s left pop em


----------



## budolskie (Nov 23, 2014)

So the veg room is getting flipped tomoz after I pot up into 18l

Dog
 
White rhino
 
Bubblegum 


Nl x bb


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not envious of you know. All I'm nursing is my bong lol. If you've any d10s left pop em


Im gonna roll a fat 1 in a few ... hangovers are the fukn worst man tink il give up the drink for a while


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 23, 2014)

Alright lads hows things? Its been a while because I've been working away but the work has died down now so I'm thinking of getting a quick grow on the go. Not sure what to grow yet tho. i can get hold of a few livers cutting, I done well on the last grow I done with them


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 23, 2014)

hi, im ic3's partner.

we have just been raided,has been arrested.
they took his phone.
he told me to post this.
il let u know more when i do.
sorry guys.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2014)

I feel for ya...that's bad news hope your all alright....fuckin wankers on a Sunday morning


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hi, im ic3's partner.
> 
> we have just been raided,ian has been arrested.
> they took his phone.
> ...


Fuck sake, really sorry to hear that, hope the big guy is ok, did they find much? Had he not just started setting up again so hopefully didnt have any plants in yet.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thats terrible news hope all will be ok for u guys


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 23, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hi, im ic3's partner.
> 
> we have just been raided,bill has been arrested.
> they took his phone.
> ...


Sorry to hear, u should get his name off that post tho


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 23, 2014)

Gutted for ic3. Not what i expected to read first thing back here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2014)

Not what anyfucker needs before crimbo wankers they are...hopefully they didn't find much ay


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

id get that post down or at least the name off, i highly doubt he left anything signed in or owt but if so thats linking him to more than just the one with a simple search on the username.

if some1 has his home number give his missus a ring n say to get that post down or name off at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Balls man he just set back up poor fella, bet the cunts were waiting.


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2014)

bollocks, hope he is alright.

bad news for a sunday morning


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah...totally had him down as a "bill"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> anyone recommend a laptop good for gaming , it's for my boy, bout 350-400 sheets ?


Not for that kind of money mate, double it and you'll stand a chance.

Nobody games on a laptop unless you've got stupid money to spend on something like an Alienware and then you're looking at about £1200 base, gaming laptops are just too damn expensive.

You couldn't even build a half decent gaming PC for that kind of money, when I build rigs for people I recommend they spend around £600 as a start.

You should be looking to spend £200 on the graphics card alone otherwise it'll struggle to play games at a decent resolution.

If your budget is only £350-£400 your best off buying him one of the new consoles, a PS4 or XBOXONE (PS4 is the better machine).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

If IC3 is still locked up then the coppers are logged into his facebook with his mobile right now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

And they've just logged out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm gonna ring his house.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Found really cheap bongs on alibaba...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

IC3 is home.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

He's got some bad fucking luck man he'd just set up.least it wasn't his previous setup


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm talking to him now.


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2014)

some cunt must have grassed him, seems strange the second he sets back up they come.
anticipating your reply yorkie


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah wasn't he saying someone ratted him out before? Lucky it was a smaller setup nice n personal. Expo part of the cannabis cup was raided n shutdown.!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2014)

the dutch gov is fucked up, they were the first in europe to decrim the weed now they are ramping it back up again. silly cunts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

Right then, the story goes.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 23, 2014)

Bastard grasses.....that's all have to say.
Fucking jealousy and hate is what there fuelled on ......Twats


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

So IC3 reckons he knows who it was who ratted him out, the same bitch that phoned the social services and the council on him.

He knows this because the council and social services rep told him so (not in so many words).
The social services rep told IC3 that when this silly bitch was on the phone to them she said "I'm gonna report him to other agency's too"..
And when the council rep came round she asked "have you seen the police?", which pretty much says it all.


He got woke up earlier to the missus shouting and the house shaking as the coppers try to take his door off with the big red key.

The filth told him they'd come for cannabis cultivation and he told them "Crack on, you're too late!".

They found 10g of bud in a jar, £1200 cash, the growing equipment.and took his phone.

They've released him without charge for now but they're chatting some shit about money laundering because he had cash of more than £1000.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

What these things?.......


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks for the update yman, n sorry ice for u bruv 4wks before crimbo fucking cunts!

i need a drink.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

No worries.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 23, 2014)

This ice3 guy needs some " mainliner " incognito advice.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yid have u seen there is a fully working fm15 torrent now mate, I downloaded it last night and its working perfect im more than half way into my 1st season


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 23, 2014)

hi guys was going to say hows things but just reading what has happened i know it aint good i feel for ice just b4 crimbo aswell not fucking good the fucking cunts go and catch some fucking rapist peadophiles or child abusers some real criminals


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yid have u seen there is a fully working fm15 torrent now mate, I downloaded it last night and its working perfect im more than half way into my 1st season


i hadnt even looked tbh mate, i brought it day after it was released lol just my fucking luck lol

whatcha think of it? id never played 2014 so have gone from 2013 to 2015, i like it.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 23, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> i hadnt even looked tbh mate, i brought it day after it was released lol just my fucking luck lol
> 
> whatcha think of it? id never played 2014 so have gone from 2013 to 2015, i like it.


Its not bad mate, takes a while of getting used to it and where a lot of the stuff has been moved to but im getting more into it now,


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Its not bad mate, takes a while of getting used to it and where a lot of the stuff has been moved to but im getting more into it now,


yeah lots of stuff has been moved about hay, i felt like a fucking noob playing at the start lol and i been playing the game over 20yrs now lol

u liked that programme ''the 100'' didnt ya? i thought the 1st season was really poorly acted but good storyline, season 2 is 5eps in now its well worth a watch much better than season 1 imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

He's lucky in all fairness if he didn't have anything on the go.especially from where he was at. Once his missus n kids are grand he'll have many a Xmas to make up n kids are easily sorted, few games on ebay n your laughing...you could of probably gone without saying "you're late" lol.you know sunni helped me get my password again...


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2014)

imagine they walked in to this






that would be a sickener. funny how you can make a joke in a situation like that, pointless trying to come up with some bullshit story about how you only grow chilis in there.


----------



## indikat (Nov 23, 2014)

All cops are CUNTS end of


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yid what's happening with fucking spurs, cunts are always chinning my bets...


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yid what's happening with fucking spurs, cunts are always chinning my bets...


mate im from the area grew up in the next part of london, was either spurs or be a gooner n plus my family really are yids so i had no choice we are shite simples.... levy changes managers too much, we wasted all the bale money what can i say???

at least i aint a prawn sarnie muncher lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 23, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> mate im from the area grew up in the next part of london, was either spurs or be a gooner n plus my family really are yids so i had no choice we are shite simples.... levy changes managers too much, we wasted all the bale money what can i say???
> 
> at least i aint a prawn sarnie muncher lol


Bigger fool me for putting them in my bets....is early days yet


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bigger fool me for putting them in my bets....is early days yet


is a ex spurs player aswel who scored there goal lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 23, 2014)

lol at liverpool, they are truly fucked with all these injuries, they miss suarez as much as you miss bale. you can't replace that level of class i suppose.


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

bale was only really good for a couple of seasons with us before we sold him previously to that he had been a boogey player whenever he played we lost, then he become the player he is we had what 2 seasons of that? 

at least liverpool have that history to beleive they should be better than they are, fuck knows why spurs think we should be up there??? champ league once in what 20+ yrs of prem, won the league twice back in the 50s/60s lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Lads any1 know wats goin on with the other place ???


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads any1 know wats goin on with the other place ???


have u tried to withdraw any coin? what are the ''payment issues''??? and the forum being shut off for days now it dont look good irish, but what would you do when feds are raiding all the sites looking to give people serious jailtime, would you stick it out for the ''community'' lmfao or would u pull the plug n do one.....?

i may be wrong but as lax also said it could easily be the start of there exit.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 23, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> have u tried to withdraw any coin? what are the ''payment issues''??? and the forum being shut off for days now it dont look good irish, but what would you do when feds are raiding all the sites looking to give people serious jailtime, would you stick it out for the ''community'' lmfao or would u pull the plug n do one.....?
> 
> i may be wrong but as lax also said it could easily be the start of there exit.


Nah man ive only about .1 in there but had orderd stuff on fri but ua cant get in to see ur orders so dnt know wats goin on with them ... but yea man i tink its the star of an exit scam alri or at least thats how it looks


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man ive only about .1 in there but had orderd stuff on fri but ua cant get in to see ur orders so dnt know wats goin on with them ... but yea man i tink its the star of an exit scam alri or at least thats how it looks


I can get into my account and my orders and stuff, just can't get on the forum


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I can get into my account and my orders and stuff, just can't get on the forum


can you get your coins if you have any in the acc out???


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Spurs pulled thru for ya bet anyway man


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

YIDARMY!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 23, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> can you get your coins if you have any in the acc out???


Haven't tried m8, most my coins are in escrow so can't do nothing there,

Yeah spurs came in but Valencia we're also on that bet lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 23, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> YIDARMY!!!!!!!!! lmao


Like u said earlier.....you'd are still shite lol


----------



## yidarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Like u said earlier.....you'd are still shite lol







we beat Hull!!! fuck you lolololol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

Lads does anybody know where I can get water cooled heat exchanger's like these in the UK?

 


Only shops in the USA seem to have them.
I don't mind paying the £80 or so they cost but the shipping and import tax on top would make it silly money.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lads does anybody know where I can get water cooled heat exchanger's like these in the UK?
> 
> View attachment 3299682
> 
> ...


I dont know about getting them from the UK but I've heared about a postal service that forward your mail on to you from the US. I think it would save you the import tax and stuff but not 100%


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 23, 2014)

mrt1980 said:


> I dont know about getting them from the UK but I've heared about a postal service that forward your mail on to you from the US. I think it would save you the import tax and stuff but not 100%


Just one of the companies doing it. Don't know if it helps
http://www.shipito.com/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

mrt1980 said:


> Just one of the companies doing it. Don't know if it helps
> http://www.shipito.com/


Nice one cheers mate, I'll look into that.


----------



## cozz (Nov 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lads does anybody know where I can get water cooled heat exchanger's like these in the UK?
> 
> View attachment 3299682
> 
> ...


 don't know what your after doing but if you don't mind going all ghetto have a look at this it might give you an idea lol http://northernhomestead.com/car-radiator-for-heating-and-cooling-a-greenhouse/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

cozz said:


> don't know what your after doing but if you don't mind going all ghetto have a look at this it might give you an idea lol http://northernhomestead.com/car-radiator-for-heating-and-cooling-a-greenhouse/


I want them for watercooling the exhaust air from my lights (water cooled air, air cooled lights).

I can get small radiators the same size brand new for around £30 on ebay but without the injection moulded casing.

The plastic casing that fits the hoods is the main thing about em, I might try to make one up after xmas, maybe with metal flange parts botched onto the radiator.

We'll see yet.


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice one cheers mate, I'll look into that.


no worries mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 23, 2014)

Hydro Innovations in the USA make em.








This next year my plan is to move to a setup like this........






......as fast as possible.

Simple but highly effective, I'd be able to pull crazy weight and quality out of similar.


----------



## cozz (Nov 23, 2014)

way way wayyyy above my level of growing but if I had to make one id get one of them 30 quid ones stick it in a Tupperware box and two ducting flanges either side, but there again the missus allways says im tight!!!


----------



## cozz (Nov 23, 2014)

I know its my first posts in here but did I break something??


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I want them for watercooling the exhaust air from my lights (water cooled air, air cooled lights).
> 
> I can get small radiators the same size brand new for around £30 on ebay but without the injection moulded casing.
> 
> ...


Dude you can find that kind of stuff in aquatic type shops you know they use them to cool fish tanks ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2014)

love that system man. Looked attthem when I first got into growing but shit seemed over my head but now that I see it on video shits crazy simple lol really, even the lads pitch in the first video. I'd love to eventually have drip fed systems n all that raz ma taz even a little digital cam in ur grow would be handy to make sure anything isn't kissing light


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

Morning lads, just took the dogs for a walk and picked myself up a mcdonalds breakfast whilei was out, got an extra sausage and egg muffin as well cos u know ur never full after just one,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2014)

Morning Gary...good thinking putting a little meat on those string bean legs of urs.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had a big dirty breakfast roll now i shud go do sum work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2014)

Fucking shit faced...gonna venture into town soon n look for them butane canisters that have the extra bit around the tip for the torches so they can twist into the can...bought some shite last night, fucking oxygen absorbers n all lol well the absorbers are for sending out a few samples the coming weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## John King (Nov 24, 2014)

What a fucking piss take , got my 1x1x2m tent today but it is to big for the area i was going to put it in , so now im looking to get a 80x80x160 tent that will fit perfectly in my area can i still run a 400 watt hps in that or will i have heat problems ? This is the Fan and Carbon filter i have got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RHINO-HOBBY-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-125-300MM-5-INCH-RVK-FAN-DUCTING-HYDROPONICS-/251686426603?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item3a99ae17eb


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

John King said:


> What a fucking piss take , got my 1x1x2m tent today but it is to big for the area i was going to put it in , so now im looking to get a 80x80x160 tent that will fit perfectly in my area can i still run a 400 watt hps in that or will i have heat problems ? This is the Fan and Carbon filter i have got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RHINO-HOBBY-CARBON-FILTER-KIT-125-300MM-5-INCH-RVK-FAN-DUCTING-HYDROPONICS-/251686426603?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&var=&hash=item3a99ae17eb


Ive got a 600w in my 80x80x160 tent, just make sure u use a cooltube and u will be fine
school boy error tho was it not, surely u would measure and make sure what space u had b4 ordering a tent


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

yo guys is this down to underwatering just come bk from shopping thought id check on them lights be on for about an hour now ffs wont let me upload any photos just keep saying error


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah pompey they are thirsty, feed the bitches


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 24, 2014)

Evening lads ... i hope u exercised after that mc ds breakkie this mornin gbhoy ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening lads ... i hope u exercised after that mc ds breakkie this mornin gbhoy ha


I exercised my fingers mate, been sat on my arse playing footy manager all day


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah pompey they are thirsty, feed the bitches


thanks m8


----------



## John King (Nov 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Ive got a 600w in my 80x80x160 tent, just make sure u use a cooltube and u will be fine
> school boy error tho was it not, surely u would measure and make sure what space u had b4 ordering a tent


i should of but hey hoe looks like im going to have to dish out for a another tent then i can finally get this show on the road


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2014)

does it not fit or is it too confined a space to put it together in? if it is only a height issue you can hacksaw a few inches off the poles and it will be a lot cheaper than getting a new tent.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I exercised my fingers mate, been sat on my arse playing footy manager all day


Im just in for work man gonna give mine a bit of exercise on gta now .... hey man do u know wat all this game share thing is about ?


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2014)

if you have a game but your friend doesn't then you can invite them to play co op with you. they can only play the game when you invite them and they don't need to ever have owned a copy of the game.

it's a great idea, it will no doubt lead to them selling more games not less as once you have played a game and get hooked you are gonna want to play on without your mate.


----------



## John King (Nov 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> does it not fit or is it too confined a space to put it together in? if it is only a height issue you can hacksaw a few inches off the poles and it will be a lot cheaper than getting a new tent.


it is a height issue as i live in a bungalow in the roof conversion im like 4 inches of it fitting


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2014)

hack saw the two poles on the side you need to wedge it in. will still work the same just the tent wont fit as tightly. obviously make sure not to cut the bits off that taper out and in as that is where they connect, just take the ends off two of them.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> if you have a game but your friend doesn't then you can invite them to play co op with you. they can only play the game when you invite them and they don't need to ever have owned a copy of the game.
> 
> it's a great idea, it will no doubt lead to them selling more games not less as once you have played a game and get hooked you are gonna want to play on without your mate.


Yea man sounds like a great fukn idea ... cause the likes of call of duty i couldn to similar every year in my opinion but i do like playin on line so be grand sum1 can share it with ya ...


----------



## John King (Nov 24, 2014)

ghb said:


> hack saw the two poles on the side you need to wedge it in. will still work the same just the tent wont fit as tightly. obviously make sure not to cut the bits off that taper out and in as that is where they connect, just take the ends off two of them.


the roof is flat were im putting it not like a triangle  ima cut all 4 poles down a few inches see how that goes


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 24, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3300297



Kinda looks a bit heat stressed. How hot is it in there?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Roobarb said:


> Kinda looks a bit heat stressed. How hot is it in there?


not that hot 78 max i had the light a little close a week back but raised it now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds to me like you're a bunch of lolly gaggers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

not sure what ive done but my plants still look in a bad way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

guys can rootbound make ur plant droopy ? just looked under my pots and i got LOADS of roots comming out bottom of pot


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> guys can rootbound make ur plant droopy ? just looked under my pots and i got LOADS of roots comming out bottom of pot


What size pots u using?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> What size pots u using?


10l they been in there for about 3 week vegging wanted them a bit bigger b4 i put them into flower


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 24, 2014)

It aint rootbound if its in a 10l pot and only vegging for 3 wks ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

i lifted the pots and just saw this witch made me think rootbound just trying to find out why all my plants are droopy just looks like a lot of roots to me im sure i never had that many coming out from my last crop the others are slightly worse


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> i lifted the pots and just saw this witch made me think rootbound just trying to find out why all my plants are droopy just looks like a lot of roots to me im sure i never had that many coming out from my last cropView attachment 3300459 the others are slightly worse


Lmao that aint root bound mate u got good healthy root growth, 10l pots will do u from start to finish with ur grow unless ur growing massive trees in them, ur plants were droopy cos they needed more moistire give em a gd feed or watering and they will perk up with a few hrs under the lights again


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> i lifted the pots and just saw this witch made me think rootbound just trying to find out why all my plants are droopy just looks like a lot of roots to me im sure i never had that many coming out from my last cropView attachment 3300459 the others are slightly worse


There lookin for water cause u aint fed em man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

i so hope u guys are right im stressing right the fuck out


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> i so hope u guys are right im stressing right the fuck out


How many litres of water/feed do u give it and how often?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> How many litres of water/feed do u give it and how often?


i started given it 2.5l but that was 2 much so put it down to about a liter a bit more if i never got any run off and every other day today after posting them photos i feed then 2l of water each


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

and feed 10ml of a+b in 10l water mix


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 24, 2014)

Stick to 2L for every feed or until u start to get some run off, only feed them when the pots feel light overwatering is as bad as underwatering, during veg I can go 3 or 4 days sometime without having to water them, but as u go into flower the roots take up more water and nutrients so u will need to do it every other day and towards the end u could be giving them 2L every day,


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Stick to 2L for every feed or until u start to get some run off, only feed them when the pots feel light overwatering is as bad as underwatering, during veg I can go 3 or 4 days sometime without having to water them, but as u go into flower the roots take up more water and nutrients so u will need to do it every other day and towards the end u could be giving them 2L every day,


ok thanks ill give that a go if my babies are still alive in the morning


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

evening all  cold down south today.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2014)

WTF they removed my avatar for nudity dont think they could call it nudity


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol that root bound made my morning lol. Quit freaking out man, it's a plant, water it n leave it the fuck alone.


----------



## jinkyj (Nov 25, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3300297


They need water quick but just water I would give nutes on the next watering as you don't want to fry the fuck out the roots. Well that's my 2 Bob's worth.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2014)

ice man pm me when ya get this bruv ta


----------



## BETWEENTHELINES (Nov 25, 2014)

Smells like arse in here.........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Must be your shitty attitude


----------



## BETWEENTHELINES (Nov 25, 2014)

Hmm smells more like day old nazi to me........kinda mod-smelling y`know?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Aaaaah run its the gestapo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Hope all good with ice....he's gone 2 soft for the big house with his strawberry rice pudding


----------



## BETWEENTHELINES (Nov 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hope all good with ice....he's gone 2 soft for the big house with his strawberry rice pudding


Anyone know if his email account was compromised?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Dunno mate he's supposed to be home but I wouldn't go chancing anything..safer to run shit past yorkie first, he seems to know to most.


----------



## BETWEENTHELINES (Nov 25, 2014)

ok mate cheers

@yorkie can ya PM me if ya pop on today pls?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Immediate payment issues resolved, backlog cleared. Some minor delays for new withdrawals expected during the next couple of days. Still working on the forum. PGP signed message here (use Tor!): link.

This message is up on agora now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 25, 2014)

yeh i feed them strait away the lights are off from 9am to 3 pm so gotta wait till i can check them


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 25, 2014)

guys ive just Calibrated my essentials ph meter then tested my mix i have in grow tent and it 4.7 holly shit so thats why its not taken the food 

so do i feed them now again b4 lights come on or wait for the lights to just trun on or what u think ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 25, 2014)

no my email wasent. ust my phone, no OLD messages on ther as i clear it out pretty regurly, but tbh it dot matter if u delte or not,
the warrent was for cultivation equipment and debt lists.
propper fucked now,
fuuuuuk sake. dunno what the fuk ima do tbh, first time for everything. my housing is pissin feathers about it. but silver lining is fukall was found growing and the equipment was all boxed up, apart from tent wat was up, everything else was not. they dident find nothing up ther. ust the 10g of weed and cash and scales and bho, chocolate brownie and seeds. all the rest is growing euipment. which aint illigal, il know more towards end of week.
im moving away, fucking never had any of this bak wer iw as living.
luckily i have a fair bit of equipment on loan so i can setup again in a while, but this is soo not what i need towards xmas, i have nobodys numbers or even a handset to ring, im trying to get another phone as obviously im skint as fuk... got sum food vouchers and 30 qwid for gas and lekki of the coucnil this morning.
lol,, cant belive how fucked i am,


sorry for letting the side down like 
i wont be around much, ima try see what i can sort out, which aint much. best thing is i keep head down for now, i dont need otehrs dragging into out. i keep u updated /


swapping out hard drive for lapptop this afternoon so if they come for my laptop its brand fire new.

peace.

il shot a pic of warrent that up later.


----------



## BETWEENTHELINES (Nov 25, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no my email wasent. ust my phone, no OLD messages on ther as i clear it out pretty regurly, but tbh it dot matter if u delte or not,
> the warrent was for cultivation equipment and debt lists.
> propper fucked now,
> fuuuuuk sake. dunno what the fuk ima do tbh, first time for everything. my housing is pissin feathers about it. but silver lining is fukall was found growing and the equipment was all boxed up, apart from tent wat was up, everything else was not. they dident find nothing up ther. ust the 10g of weed and cash and scales and bho, chocolate brownie and seeds. all the rest is growing euipment. which aint illigal, il know more towards end of week.
> ...


not gd at all mate, hoping everythinhg works out for ya tho mate


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 25, 2014)

my mate, these things test us, they lower our self belief and close our minds so we dont realise all our options. You know what you have to do, you know you might get punished and that could (in a worse case scenario) mean prison, but prison is 10 minutes of your life. Use this event to teach yourself things, things that can improve your life and methods.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

^^ going to prison for a empty tent and ten grams n scales? Naaaah he'll be grand


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuckin


IC3M4L3 said:


> no my email wasent. ust my phone, no OLD messages on ther as i clear it out pretty regurly, but tbh it dot matter if u delte or not,
> the warrent was for cultivation equipment and debt lists.
> propper fucked now,
> fuuuuuk sake. dunno what the fuk ima do tbh, first time for everything. my housing is pissin feathers about it. but silver lining is fukall was found growing and the equipment was all boxed up, apart from tent wat was up, everything else was not. they dident find nothing up ther. ust the 10g of weed and cash and scales and bho, chocolate brownie and seeds. all the rest is growing euipment. which aint illigal, il know more towards end of week.
> ...


 Fucking gutted for ya iceman, proper scummy bastards the coppers are, hope u can get something sorted and back on your feet soon mate, if u need anything u know how to get a hold of me.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

Xmas harvest for me today...happy days.

just managed to pocket myself enough smoke for 2weeks lol.

then its back to work...boring.

happy with the 1 oz i got.

still raining down south today


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

one ounce from a 1000 watts?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> one ounce from a 1000 watts?


 who mentioned 1000w ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

It was an educated guess


----------



## BETWEENTHELINES (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> It was an educated guess


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> It was an educated guess


 im just inbetween changing from shitty cfl to hps....not for yeild but quality......i only grow pocket weed for myself.

iv got a good job ....i wouldn't want to compromise it


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

BETWEENTHELINES said:


> View attachment 3300886


 lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hi bradburry


 critty....not today mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

BETWEENTHELINES said:


> View attachment 3300886


what is this supposed to mean?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> critty....not today mate


excuse me?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> excuse me?


 you've just started the boring "whos mainy " game by saying hi bradburry to the other guy...... I said not today critty...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

where?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what is this supposed to mean?


 your educated guess?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

no the fuckin picture of the retard. is that you or me or him. im going with him.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> where?


 its fucking dissapeared ??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

come back to toke and talk this place is scary lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> come back to toke and talk this place is scary lol


 agreed lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2014)

ice pm mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Howdy fckrs wats happenin with use tday


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Howdy fckrs wats happenin with use tday


 Xmas harvest time down south for me.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk off mainy


 or what


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Loool


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loool


 cheeky fuckers with a screen and and a big mouth.....put up or shut in my world buddy.
.lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Evenin lax man hows the form dwn ur neck of the woods ... great weather here for the end of november


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh and by the way u aint got a fckin harvest u got a fckn oz so piss of with ur harvest u fckn tool


 i see you sick head....i see you ..
.
SO....


----------



## indikat (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> im just inbetween changing from shitty cfl to hps....not for yeild but quality......i only grow pocket weed for myself.
> 
> iv got a good job ....i wouldn't want to compromise it


big fucking mainey well I lol, I only grow pocket weed ha ha full of shit aint ya u a big grower and keepin it lo lo, no?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

indikat said:


> big fucking mainey well I lol, I only grow pocket weed ha ha full of shit aint ya u a big grower and keepin it lo lo, no?


 no im a dickhead who knows no one ..has no friends..and doesn't know what im talking about....

hense the mainy 

o and i live in scotland


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

having fun slubberdegullion?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> no im a dickhead who knows no one ..has no friends..


Couldn have said it better meself


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Couldn have said it better meself


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


>


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

And a cake for this thread...


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> And a cake for this thread...View attachment 3301020


I take it ur boyfriend got that for u for ur bday ....


----------



## John King (Nov 25, 2014)

evening all , just got a lil question , can the police see what i have been ordering of the internet ie grow tent carbon filter and fan .


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I take it ur boyfriend got that for u for ur bday ....


Wow y'all ate that fast here ya go


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

John King said:


> evening all , just got a lil question , can the police see what i have been ordering of the internet ie grow tent carbon filter and fan .


 yes your fucked.....i can help


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Wow y'all ate that fast here ya go
> View attachment 3301029


Hey mainy how are ya


----------



## John King (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> yes your fucked.....i can help


serious tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 25, 2014)

alright guys just an update from my problems for those that are interested if anyone plants are looking better but still got a lot of Wrinkled leafs that look like taco effect and a lot of pale new growth. The temp was a bit low last night 69 light on and 60 with light of ive put a heater in the room now temps bk up to 78


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

John King said:


> serious tho


Yea man nver order shit like that to ur own house and deffo dont use any ur own details and u be fine man


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey mainy how are ya


 huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evenin lax man hows the form dwn ur neck of the woods ... great weather here for the end of november


all going great, forgot I'd stashed a bud of my Christy_Nugs for Xmas lol yessssss. Grows going savage man, gonna flip in a week or 2 then maybe one more grow then pack up for a while or till I move so ill sell half the next n keep all the one after that to myself. How's ur crop?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> all going great, forgot I'd stashed a bud of my Christy_Nugs for Xmas lol yessssss. Grows going savage man, gonna flip in a week or 2 then maybe one more grow then pack up for a while or till I move so ill sell half the next n keep all the one after that to myself. How's ur crop?


Sounds good man . Mines going grand be gettin the chop nxt week so be ready for crimbo ... then il be gettin me new 1.2x1.2x2.0 and 600w setup and il be laughin then


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaysus all out lol ill be getting a 1x1m n whack my 600 in there have a 400 mh in my dr90 for veg n my clone tent..nothing major but at what I'm getting for my weed it's more than enough.I've sold a few 1.7s for 50 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus all out lol ill be getting a 1x1m n whack my 600 in there have a 400 mh in my dr90 for veg n my clone tent..nothing major but at what I'm getting for my weed it's more than enough.I've sold a few 1.7s for 50 lol


Ahh man it has to be done if sum1 is willing to pay which most are here ya just cant help ur self ... but 1.7 thats even low for u man ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey man its not sprayed n I always say you happy? Lol they still thunkbtheir out on top man deal doesn't look 2 bad n they come back for more so how bad


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuk it start doin 1.5 if thats the case or keep makin them smaller till sum1 complains ha


----------



## John King (Nov 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man its not sprayed n I always say you happy? Lol they still thunkbtheir out on top man deal doesn't look 2 bad n they come back for more so how bad


if i got 1.7 for £50 i would be majorly pissed lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

John King said:


> if i got 1.7 for £50 i would be majorly pissed lmao


We aint talkin £


----------



## indikat (Nov 25, 2014)

John King said:


> evening all , just got a lil question , can the police see what i have been ordering of the internet ie grow tent carbon filter and fan .


yes but as long as it isn't tonnes of ammonium nitrate ull be cool, u shud be more worried about posting here..u do use tor and proxy ip yeah?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man nver order shit like that to ur own house and deffo dont use any ur own details and u be fine man


Shut up ya wind up cunts, ive ordered most my equipment online over the years all in my own name and to my own house and never had an issue, u should only worry if u allow the police to get they're hands on ur computer or phone


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shut up ya wind up cunts, ive ordered most my equipment online over the years all in my own name and to my own house and never had an issue, u should only worry if u allow the police to get they're hands on ur computer or phone


Ahh gary come on dnt be ruinin my fckn fun man ha lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Chewy saurez back in action ha luv it wat a goal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2014)

3 weeks on Thurs...all on 60ml a+b , 40 ml boost....15ml pk started today and they're fucking loving it


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2014)

is that per 10l? strong if so, but they loving it though as you say.

mineral nutes ftw, organics is for gay hippies


----------



## John King (Nov 25, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Shut up ya wind up cunts, ive ordered most my equipment online over the years all in my own name and to my own house and never had an issue, u should only worry if u allow the police to get they're hands on ur computer or phone


sweet gary mate , should of none there would be a load of wind up merchants on here lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 25, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 3 weeks on Thurs...all on 60ml a+b , 40 ml boost....15ml pk started today and they're fucking loving it



done well im haven problems with my bitchs


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2014)

time to sit on my arse and watch them grow


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2014)

G I did notice you used the ....she keeps spitting new pistils routine...on you grow vid of the exo at 62 days, looks like the calyxs disnt mature for some reason or was it ghs exo?


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2014)

didn't get enough feed in mid/late bloom. that combined with high temps fucked them over a bit.

it was a shame really cause they were some lovely plants going in, a better feed and they would have given well over 1gpw


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeh ghb well just over 10 litres about 12 lol got another 5 potted up so they gonna gave a nice veg before flip  just these gnats I canna seem to shake em proper little bastards and nearly 3 week in I don't wanna give em anymore shit


----------



## indikat (Nov 25, 2014)

ghb said:


> didn't get enough feed in mid/late bloom. that combined with high temps fucked them over a bit.
> 
> it was a shame really cause they were some lovely plants going in, a better feed and they would have given well over 1gpw


well at least you know why, also the exo uses more sulphur than most and some of that leaf pattern colour indicated a bit lo in trace minerals imo


----------



## ghb (Nov 25, 2014)

thread batters my head these days, it's a chore working out whos who lol

this grow is gonna be a good one, honest. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Tbh gbh they're both bell ends so it don't matter let's just say one can't quote and the other liked his own fucking post lol


----------



## indikat (Nov 25, 2014)

someones had a stressful day and is now fucked so jog on


----------



## indikat (Nov 25, 2014)

so bizz and sae still banned?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

Who banned Shawna? That's fucked up!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

Whos banned more like whos here ?????


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Whos banned more like whos here ?????


It's ok bro we don't care if you stop by! You're welcome in this thread any day of the week.. If anyone gives you problems feel free to drop my name..


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

shout out to the east end london posse.....big it up peps........BOOM!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol watchin skint on 4 in Grimsby what a shit hole that place is


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It's ok bro we don't care if you stop by! You're welcome in this tread any day of the week.. If anyone gives you problems feel free to drop my name..


Nahh man over this side of the pond we dont associate with kiddy fiddlers so wont be droppin ur name anytime soon ya dirty fck .... ohh and


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Nahh man over this side of the pond we dont associate with kiddy fiddlers so wont be droppin ur name anytime soon ya dirty fck .... ohh and


Why u so mad bro? Are you on your period?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why u so mad bro? Are you on your period?


 hes not mad you dick ....in fact none of them are .


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hes not mad you dick ....in fact none of them are .


Why are u mad bro what's the problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Ninja wank.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ninja wank.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

ice pm man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lookin nice yorkie


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey gary was this ur idea ha 

Scottish teachers are considering making Football Manager a subject for homework via TheScore.ie http://jrnl.ie/1801105


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2014)

i hate liberal pc housing offciers cunts

so
even tho they found notin... they got nottin.(cultivation wise) my housing has served me with notice of possesion
the fact that they found nothing is irrelivent. she said they work with county court and county court works on probabiliies rather than evidence so if it looks like u did it then ur guilty. CUNTS. wat the fuk

obviously the ife is fuckin well upset

but the kicker is its th housing officers job to make a choice on which way to take it. she went straight for evicition.lol knew she never liked me

at plod station tuesday. copper agreed if it goes to court il prolly get the gear bak... but the housing issa ying its a reach simply having it in the house. wat the fuk?? how issit? so irrigardless if i used ti or not its illigal simply to have it coz like she said county court say oh you got it so u must be using it so therfor ur guilty


my head is spinning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hate liberal pc housing offciers cunts
> 
> so
> even tho they found notin... they got nottin.(cultivation wise) my housing has served me with notice of possesion
> ...



You wanna get a brief on to that housing malarky IC3, that's wrong on so many levels.

My mates dad breeds chillis in his house with the same gear we use ffs.

It's an "indoor garden" unless convicted.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that ice man ... dont understand how they can say because its there that ur using it ... cud u not be growing ur vegtables inside this time of year cause its to cold outside ??

Either way its balls hope u and ur family will be ok coming up to crimbo man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lookin nice yorkie


Ah the pics are deceiving, they're a bit sketchy to be honest.

PH still isn't right, I reckon the myco is throwing it out.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You wanna get a brief on to that housing malarky IC3, that's wrong on so many levels.
> 
> My mates dad breeds chillis in his house with the same gear we use ffs.
> 
> It's an "indoor garden" unless convicted.



bullshit and ther saying i "tampered" with that home extraction system, all i did was disconect the ducting to get it outa the way. lol

im utterly obsmacked ther trying to evict us, copper pulled us to a side after they went and said they wont get u evited mate dont worry about it. my advice is fukit off and move somewer and start fresh,its all bullshit and ther tryina fuk u.

the money i have to have official recipts or shit i can proove wer it came from, o matter what happens i have to proove wer the cash is from, recent to it being found so i can acout for 355 qwid form a social payment 10 days before lol, this is beyond a joke considering they found FUK ALL i repeat NOTHING.

cunts dafuq, opper ALSO said they wer expecting like a 100+ plant grow,lol, hence the 5 vans and floods of pigs, 
wifes doin the nut


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2014)

i don't envy you mate, this is already the worst most stressful cunting time of year.

#SSIAG!

stay strong lad, your back is got, sort of...


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

But ice outta that 355 payment u cud have done a few bets and got lucky and u get no recipts from bookies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> the money i have to have official recipts or shit i can proove wer it came from, o matter what happens i have to proove wer the cash is from, recent to it being found


That's bollocks too.

You don't have to prove fuck all.

I feel for you man, shit's all fucked up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

They have to prove you guilty of a crime, it is not up to you to prove your innocence.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

What the fuck is this CUNTry coming to!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

You do know that nobody can be evicted without a court order though IC3 yeah?

A notice of possession is not an eviction notice.


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2014)

awww not showing up for me, was it funny?


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2014)

old bud porn, not bad for a first grow hey?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> old bud porn, not bad for a first grow hey?


Not bad ?? Mehh i suppose its ok ha lol jokin man looks fckn sweet


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

ha ha no pics can be posted it seems lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Ice man get on top of that like yorkie said, their taking you for a mug.like you said, they have u for fuck all!demand an apology and a new gaff


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

so the pics I posted in response to ymans semi rhetorical question were that of a screaming bunch of dodgy-facialhairedcarpetmunchers telling us we all gunna die if we don't follow a 7Ce paedo and that islam will consume us like an anaconda, juxtaposed to a photo of a group of militant homosexuals in ridiculous underpants and lipstick walking down the high street protesting their oppression for being gay, that's what this fukin country is coming to, I said it would 30 years ago to anyone who would listen, international Marxism pure and simple


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2014)

yeh i know its gotta go to court yet, but the point is they found fukall and went straight for eviction rather than deoton to unsecure tennant or asbo, but the point remains they found nish part from boxed up equipment and a tent and cash and a bit of weed in the kitchen.

fuking joke man it really is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

ghb said:


> old bud porn, not bad for a first grow hey?


What kind of light you rocking for those buds G?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Be like " this season's tomatos are definitely gonna pick up on my bad check from this experience


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2014)

its like all i seem to be saying,again and again and again.
YOU NEVER FOUN NOTHING! THE EQUIPMENT WAS BOXED UP AND THE TENT HAD HOLES SLICED IINNIT.

THEY reply by syaing, it doesent matter.


CUNTS.

am i the only one think thats bullshit.? or am i missing somthing?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its like all i seem to be saying,again and again and again.
> YOU NEVER FOUN NOTHING! THE EQUIPMENT WAS BOXED UP AND THE TENT HAD HOLES SLICED IINNIT.
> 
> THEY reply by syaing, it doesent matter.
> ...


When it goes to court u will get let off mate they have no evidence against u to prove what or if u were growing anything, its just shit the way housing are treating u


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> When it goes to court u will get let off mate they have no evidence against u to prove what or if u were growing anything, its just shit the way housing are treating u



yeh the housing ladys a liberal fucko. yano the type,

aparantly coz its at county court ther dont have to be proof, if it looks like u as doin it thats good nough?

but lik yman said its only a otice of reppossesion so far. ther legal teams gunna look and sureley say fukoff just demote them for 6 moths. its the housng officers recomendation anwyays, anything she could have gone for its that,

so yeh think it owuld be prdent to move house


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

How about we all have a good ol laugh and look at a few of my grow pics?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How about we all have a good ol laugh and look at a few of my grow pics?


yes that should help


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 26, 2014)

I own a car.

I like to drink vodka.

So then that makes me a criminal drink driver mrs housing?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I own a car.
> 
> I like to drink vodka.
> 
> So then that makes me a criminal drink driver mrs housing?


you are not using your car to make vodka which is of course legal for u anyway lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

btw yman is it poss to get 95% ethanol in uk?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Talk some sensi(<----dunno what I'm saying there lol) got my isopropyl from an Irish supplier you should be able to get that easily enough.. Yeah,she's all over ebay


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Talk some sensi got my isopropyl from an Irish supplier you should be able to get that easily enough


I don't want iso thanks I buy it by the gallon from amazon, its the ethanol im after


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup ebay...find her cheaper with a Google mind


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lads does this look ok for price ??

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00NIVPA7Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1417034917&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

I was never a fan of sets, ends up costing u more dude, I'd source cheaper better components..keep an eye on auctions


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 26, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads does this look ok for price ??
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00NIVPA7Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1417034917&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


LooKs not too bad but u will need a better fan


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads does this look ok for price ??
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00NIVPA7Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1417034917&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


if u are growing in a 1.2x1.2 then 1000w is the one to go for in an xxl hood, cheap tent cos cheap or expensive they all get fukked in the same time takin em up and down and I would run min 6-8 inch extraction thru that hood, rhino filter and digi ballast and ya good to grow a kilo or at least a pound every 9 weeks, obv get a little veg tent ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah man for a 600 a 1x1 or a or 80x80 or something like that n ur laughing. I'll be getting a 1x1 so ill have a 1x1 600w flowering a 400w mh dr90 veg n my tiny tent for cuttings n general starters. Small setup but for our market were laughing.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 26, 2014)

Few years ago I was growing in a 1m tent with a 400w, best I got out of it was near 20ozs off a 4 plant scrog. U can get like a metal scrogging rack for tents, good for anyone looking to guve it ago. It attaches to the poles, that's what I used


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

how many plants could u fit in an 80x80 as a vegging tent


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

I've had 13 lol was messy n cramped mind but I did flower 7 in there.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

just in my shed i got a 1.2x1.2 at min but i got room for an 1x1 or 80x80 plus a 
Propagation Grow tent say 70x70x1200


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Well if ur flowering in a 1.2 I'd say veg in a 1x1 but the lads actually run these setups so would know better


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

haha yeh i would prob only need 5 or 6 max just to refill my 1.2 x.1.2


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

ok ill look into it cos other wise ill always be waiting on other ppl for cuttings ect


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

If u have thebspace do it man. I'd do it in a heart beat if I could.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

yeh ill have to do a lot more reading to see about what gear to use t5s or mh ect 
i was thinking of getting somethink like a Primair fan controller and thermostat are they worth it do u use 1?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

We're not allowed to discuss growing after a certain time for fear of being shunned


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

ah ok


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2014)

Relax and pompey u are shunned for talkin growinafter hours ha ... fell asleep on sofa woke up to wat was left of me j finish of it now so


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah Gfs being a bitch best go to bed lok I'm as the ramones would say I'm blitzkrieg bopped


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2014)

Dammit and iz worked my way up to assistant goon


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What kind of light you rocking for those buds G?



2x 600w hps 6" cooltube, there were 40 little colas, i mean big colas


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 26, 2014)

yeh man so i notice lol start again tomorrow then


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Morning reprobates, having a wakey bake with a lil sample bud I took off the zlh last week, its actually pretty good for being taken at 7 weeks


----------



## budolskie (Nov 27, 2014)

This little fucker has done the damage like dog pip 


See pips in that I have just chopped, also pips in the fireballs and bubble yet to.see.any in the rest...

Get them.down and.out and start a fresh in there....
Mean while got these to flip


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2014)

i just went round with scossors and cit my pips off.


cleaened out shed yesterdy. bak to smokin in the shed.

nwyas blackfriday is here

crock of shit


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

u will never get me in the shops for that, do they do black Friday home delivery lol, it will be full of Asians squeezing fruit with their claws to see if shits ripe, muppets


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Morning lads lol damn Asians with their Jew like claws baba


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Sucks budolskie, i kept mine till finish b tbh only a few lower buds have asked I've more seed free bud than anything


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

lol £15 a litre of shit whiskey, how is that a bargain?!?! you can get it cheaper at duty free.

nobody is going to cut someone to get those prices, i wanna see ps4 for £30, then there will be BLOOD!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

I want a ps4 so fucking bad


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

yeh i wants ps4 trying to get my wife (common law 13years together and 3 kids) to let me have 1


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i wants ps4 trying to get my wife (common law 13years together and 3 kids) to let me have 1


tell its a ps4 or a new wife, common law or not, tell her ull get the new one a ring and honeymoon wot she didn't get


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I want a ps4 so fucking bad


there are no games that make me want one, they need to come up with something new instead of the same shit over and over.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

just chopped me last psychos not gunna run it for a bit due to its effects and my cuts not a good yielder like exo or zlh, need some happy stoney weed and banging yields so its exo zlh and livers for a bit with a few exo lem crosses as seed plants which im gonna mainline cos they look so purdy


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> there are no games that make me want one, they need to come up with something new instead of the same shit over and over.


yeah like u get to keep the money and coke u rob on the street


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Fucking hell man how cool are these cherry blossom stones seen a collection on ebay I wouldn't buy it but looks pretty cool


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

still smokin' cherry pie?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Nah I only got a q but I've a. 8 gram of the cherry saved for Xmas


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hell man how cool are these cherry blossom stones seen a collection on ebay I wouldn't buy it but looks pretty cool View attachment 3301927


They look like mouldy old pieces of blackpool rock lmao,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Those are poor quality peaces alright but Propper ones look mental man




science you crazy


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Those are poor quality peaces alright but Propper ones look mental man
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Those are poor quality peaces alright but Propper ones look mental man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

haha, i knew you'd still have a few crumbs lying around. might go the dam and get me some haze for crimbo, was going to go for the cup but got put off by the farce of it all. i defo would have ran out by crimbo too if i had gone now.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

no ones gonna run out of weed this crimbo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

morning guys is it grow a clock again yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> haha, i knew you'd still have a few crumbs lying around. might go the dam and get me some haze for crimbo, was going to go for the cup but got put off by the farce of it all. i defo would have ran out by crimbo too if i had gone now.


nah I had to keep a little bit, shit was delicious I'll appreciate it more so come Xmas morning topped up with my 5 other strains. Yeah I really wanted to go myself but I'm glad I didn't now. Why don't u go shopping on the darknet?


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

i like the old fashioned face to face dealings tbh, never been one for ordering anything from the internet.

i'm a control freak to a certain extent, not knowing when something will arrive would give me a breakdown. i like to go in the shop ask what they got, have a little butchers, then try the product. if i like it i'll buy 20g ( if the person serving isn't a jobsworth that is) otherwise everyone with me has to buy 5g then go to another shop and come back later for more lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

I can see where you're coming from, especially with cannabis. You really have to smoke it to know if it's banging.o remember Amsterdam being very strick alright n pricy it's why I always went to maastrict, lovely little place, cobble stones the whole sha-bang and reasonably priced smoke n one place had this sexy little punk girl working there I'd of mounted of i wasn't retarded (more so than usual) from their smoke.that same place had the smoking room with leather sofas TV n just a really nice room n atmosphere. I found Amsterdam to have a scummy feel about it.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> i like the old fashioned face to face dealings tbh, never been one for ordering anything from the internet.
> 
> i'm a control freak to a certain extent, not knowing when something will arrive would give me a breakdown. i like to go in the shop ask what they got, have a little butchers, then try the product. if i like it i'll buy 20g ( if the person serving isn't a jobsworth that is) otherwise everyone with me has to buy 5g then go to another shop and come back later for more lol


I found the weed to be tumbled and grassy almost everywhere I went last trip to the dam fuk it barcelonas spose to b where its at for a smoke these days


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can see where you're coming from, especially with cannabis. You really have to smoke it to know if it's banging.o remember Amsterdam being very strick alright n pricy it's why I always went to maastrict, lovely little place, cobble stones the whole sha-bang and reasonably priced smoke n one place had this sexy little punk girl working there I'd of mounted of i wasn't retarded (more so than usual) from their smoke.that same place had the smoking room with leather sofas TV n just a really nice room n atmosphere. I found Amsterdam to have a scummy feel about it.


maastricct much beetr weed had a first taste of chemdaeg in some dive there with me dog lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Small fucking world zeddd hahaha


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

all i will buy is haze, the weed used to be lovely there, didn't matter what strain, bubblegum, widow, blueberry, santa maria, ak 48 ( brainstorm from soft temple was a personal fav) they were all potent and had great flavour. it's gone really downhill these days, even the brasses in the windows aren't what they were. i still enjoy the odd day there as i get bored fast but just love the fact it is so relaxed.

i think the weed more often than not is about a year old and has lost all its appeal to me


and i haven't smoked in barca but my mates who live there are a member of a club called kush, the weed is usually all outdoor haze but is of a decent standard, for me though the weed in spain is the worst i have smoked, every single strain has the same shitty texture and smell.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> all i will buy is haze, the weed used to be lovely there, didn't matter what strain, bubblegum, widow, blueberry, santa maria, ak 48 ( brainstorm from soft temple was a personal fav) they were all potent and had great flavour. it's gone really downhill these days, even the brasses in the windows aren't what they were. i still enjoy the odd day there as i get bored fast but just love the fact it is so relaxed.
> 
> i think the weed more often than not is about a year old and has lost all its appeal to me
> 
> ...


no experience of Spanish weed so thanks for that, nice city tho


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

I always take my own up my jacksie wherever I wander overseas


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

i have been there a couple of times, great for with the lads or the tart. culture, entertainment and a pretty good place to get nice food and booze. never experienced the weed culture though. that area (ne- east coast) is the biggest producer in europe, there are a lot of really large grows going on there both in and outdoor.


nice picture zedd, never run out eh....... i keep mine in my pocket lol
i always thought your weed was shit now i know!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> i have been there a couple of times, great for with the lads or the tart. culture, entertainment and a pretty good place to get nice food and booze. never experienced the weed culture though. that area (ne- east coast) is the biggest producer in europe, there are a lot of really large grows going on there both in and outdoor.
> 
> 
> nice picture zedd, never run out eh....... i keep mine in my pocket lol
> i always thought your weed was shit now i know!


running out is not an option, if I don't get cannabis in my bloodstream I will dissolve into shivering blob of self pity and pus, been waking and baking for 6 years straight, lowest I got was having to smoke vape poo for a few days but with the volcano u can (not ideal at all) pull a bud off and vape it strait away to ward off the horrors


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Loool, i use to come back from Holland to Belgium on the bus form maastrict with ounces in my fucking bag n pockets haha even the train back from Amsterdam to antwerp I'd smoke on me but that was really dodgy lol really dodgy


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yea barca is much better for weed than the dam quality and price and the social clubs are much more relaxed with big sofas and playstations and shit and they sell beer .... ohhh roll on spanabis in march cant wait


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

oh man why does this plant still make me feel this good


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea barca is much better for weed than the dam quality and price and the social clubs are much more relaxed with big sofas and playstations and shit and they sell beer .... ohhh roll on spanabis in march cant wait


now u talking weed and rioja mite be worth it, do love the combo and its fuked when the canna hippies complain about drinking and smoking g cant beat it imo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

I will say it now this is worth trying cos the best buzz is with red wine for some reason, u need a good belly full of food, half bottle of decent red, load of weed then finish the bottle.....report back lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuck yous im off to amsterdam in 2 weeks, gonna get high as a mutherfucker !


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

go on a little stroll around the blue lights eh gaz? oh shit yeah i forgot your taking the mrs this time aren't you lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> go on a little stroll around the blue lights eh gaz? oh shit yeah i forgot your taking the mrs this time aren't you lol


I'll stick wit the red lights mate, the wife dont mind me window shopping as long as thats where it ends lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

yeah whatever, i know you cant resist a bit of extra filling in yer sammich..........

you taking weed home? 

gonna get myself over there i reckon, week or two before crimbo so i have a nice bit of haze for before crimbo dinner, doubt i'll be geting on the wine though zedd, last thing on my mind when stoned is a drink, when i'm pissed though all i want to do is smoke a joint, which usually ends the night.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah mate ill be bringing back some smoke, mostly nice hash tho as I will have plenty weed here by then


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 27, 2014)

Maastricht is really nice. Been there twice now. Used to go motor racing in Spa Francorchamp. We'd fly into Brussels and nip over in the hire car. There were 2 coffee shops that were boats moored on the river. Smoky boot I think was one. Isn't it included in the ban of weed tourists though. 
Amsterdam is a bit too much for me. Too many fucking stags &hen parties


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2014)

anyone whos got my number its bak on so text me so i can get your numbers bak


----------



## budolskie (Nov 27, 2014)

Just potted up and flipped


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

they're gonna end up big!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Should have a load of blue cheese coming in tonight helped him trim bout 10 oz last week and he's been saving me all his scissor hash as well bless him can't wait to get stuck into that....there's gonna be loads as well like


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

budolskie said:


> Just potted up and flippedView attachment 3301963


nice healthy plants but ide get way more off b4 u start and again in 3 weekside have 4 nodes max with no side nodes


----------



## budolskie (Nov 27, 2014)

What like trim the shit lower stuff again in couple weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Personally I'd of given em at least another 2 weeks most probs 4 bush em right out with super cropping and twisting then cut all your lower shit off...they ain't gonna yield much man then stalks too thin u want em twice that size before u flip em or your just gonna get ahit airy yields mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

I made that mistake on my last and suffered immensely from it BIG TIME lol......aye lads is it the psy that has a bit more stretch to her ? I've sort of got lost in which are which but I'm guessing the stretchier ones are psy as they have a nicer whiff to em aswell that slh lol smells lovely as well deffo a keeper just a rest slag to root takes fuckin ages man


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

your always suffering BIG TIME though, ya victim!

don't listen to them bud, they couldn't grow if their nutsacks depended on it. lol if he vegged another four weeks he wouldnt be able to fit one plant in never mind 4.

i must agree though the stems are thin, bamboo will be in order.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeh space would be an issue like but he'd get nothing but main and in a set up like that that's all u want remember less is more in the end I'm not slaggin the lad just truna help yano lol.....u wanna use that liquid silicon as well helps loads in strengthening the plant I've noticed a huge difference mate


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

i need some of that stuff, it's like viagara for plants apparently.

mine always look lovely til about week 5 then it's flop city, on a cheese crop i will literally tie every main branch to a bamboo then every secondary gets tied to a main, before you know it you've used a full reel of that green wire shit.

anybody doing a gringo run any time soon?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

welcome back mf, I ll say no more


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> i need some of that stuff, it's like viagara for plants apparently.
> 
> mine always look lovely til about week 5 then it's flop city, on a cheese crop i will literally tie every main branch to a bamboo then every secondary gets tied to a main, before you know it you've used a full reel of that green wire shit.
> 
> anybody doing a gringo run any time soon?


that's cos u go no silic acid in any of your products, my exo don't need tying up just a stake to rest against, strong as fuk cos of silicon in the mix as diatomaceous, horti rock dust and azomite, so shut the fuk up about how well u grow when all u do is put em in coco and A n B em lo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol......I had a little Mexican but its dead lol died as soon as it was potted....getting some blue cheese cuts tonight as well its a real nice smoke as well and a heavy yeilder just really havnt got the space now lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Silicon is the shit mate 1ml PR litre is all ya need and you will notice the difference in the 1st week....it fucks with ya pH and you must mix it real good but I'm telling ya mate and you can use it all the way thru flower as well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

A+b for the win at high dosage the c/s love it and the zlh proper loving it has a real nice skunky smell at the moment


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> A+b for the win at high dosage the c/s love it and the zlh proper loving it has a real nice skunky smell at the moment


yeah nuffin wrong with a n b but ya cant beat makin ya own medium, plants look healthier outta tha blocks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck yous im off to amsterdam in 2 weeks, gonna get high as a mutherfucker !


 did ur missus book another fucking holiday haha fucking hell man


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

you re running double the wattage i am zedd, your plants won't stretch as much, there is another reason.

gonna get a silica product to add to the mix but i will only use it until week 5, it's not as needed in late bloom from what i understand.


my gringo was looking rough but i think she'll make it. it's in some weird black shit that makes a real mess, soil i think they call it lol.
not looking forward to trying out the biobizz i know i'm gonna make a right shithole of the place when i'm potting up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

just been doing a bit of research on that liquid silicon seems like it works 
mi


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Evening lads ... hey lax see ur fav band are bringin out an album for crimbo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> you re running double the wattage i am zedd, your plants won't stretch as much, there is another reason.
> 
> gonna get a silica product to add to the mix but i will only use it until week 5, it's not as needed in late bloom from what i understand.
> 
> ...


bollox lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Lads these fucking plants take a beating they really bounced back from the 10+ weeks in their starter pots..this time around I haven't trained the lsd since the cheese suprise dwarfed her last time and tbh she's responding alot better, say I'll flip on a week or so...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

wish my leafs would bounce bk lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

time heals all wounds they say.

you are slack with the slipper updates lax, first plant i've seen of yours in a good while. i've had some cuttings in 0.3l pots for near 8 weeks myself, they are requiring a daily watering so it's time for my lazy arse to transplant.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

They will man, all my leafs were def n they were seriously root bound..they always bounce back...wish I'd saved a pic of b4 I potted em lol I was watering mine twice a day g that's how bad it got even after id chopped n trimmed n dried they were still in their shitty pots lol I got lazy cuz I knew I had to bleach out the whole fucking tent


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Just for u g....


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

i've heard of champagne through a stiletto, don't know what to call that pic but i was just a bit sick in my mouth, put me right off my scouse


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, didn't think you had enough culture in you to appreciate such a peace...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lads these fucking plants take a beating they really bounced back from the 10+ weeks in their starter pots..this time around I haven't trained the lsd since the cheese suprise dwarfed her last time and tbh she's responding alot better, say I'll flip on a week or so...View attachment 3302028 View attachment 3302027


wow nice, they could yield and superhealthy too


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

was talkin bout the slippers obv


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Lads I know you be tripping over my fly kicks..it's cool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

yeh most of my leafs still bent over the new growth is looking ok tho ill get some photos when kids in bed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

When's Rimmer getting his account back,weird not seeing his bullshit morning post every day


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

There's a silicon by the name of shanobi or something like that but I just use the general hydroponics one in the black bottle like pH down..gonna have to give vitaliink coir a go one day from what I've sampled and seen it grows the bollocks man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thinking of getting some pot of good seeds as well had that strain years ago and it was bangin and attitude doing 20% off everything u order lol be rude not to


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

So do you want that note or what man? I use gh you literally add drops lol or for the ph down I add 4 drops to a 2ltr bottle of water n that will dilute 10+ 2ltr bottles of water to 6.5ph! I find their ph up isn't as concentrated but I'm not even half ways down a small bottle yet so shuts worth every penny.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Fucking bought a rab dru on amazon n just realised it might be on sale tomorrow.. Fuck my life


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

shit weather in Blackpool today.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2014)

ur rims aint fly
my new rimz is fly yo!G


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> did ur missus book another fucking holiday haha fucking hell man


Yeah mate my usual birthday trip to the dam


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just for u g....View attachment 3302037


Well if ur weed didnt taste like cheese im sure as fuck it does now,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

You'll know for sure soon enuf. Ice, if you didn't look like big bird before you're fucked now son


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

The suprise in the cheese suprise will be the rash you get after handeling the buds


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The suprise in the cheese suprise will be the rash you get after handeling the buds


lol

jail o tang, its just noncece im repeatdly saying U DIDDNT FIND ANYTHING
thats all i keep syaing,,,,, its like shouting on deaf ears'

fukin idyots


least id have best rims in the jail!


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The suprise in the cheese suprise will be the rash you get after handeling the buds


your plants have crabs?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> your plants have crabs?


If thats all they got they are lucky, u do know he's in the ROI, fucking 3rd world country and shit yano


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

heres my photos they look better then they did start of week feed them today first time in 3 days i uped the feed a bit for the paleness on the photos in the tent can see new growth staying up but there like 2 goldish bits on one of the leafs if u can see it and whats with the red stems ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If thats all they got they are lucky, u do know he's in the ROI, fucking 3rd world country and shit yano


At least we cud get independence fukin scotts got no balls ha lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> At least we cud get independence fukin scotts got no balls ha lol


you know what, none of this matters we are all under the thumb politically, independence is a myth except possibly Iceland but they will pay for it eventually


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ahh man wat iceland done took fukn balls but yes they will pay the nxt time they need a loan they better open there ass wide cause germanys comin in with a monster cock wrapped in sandpaper and they gonna get it hard


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> If thats all they got they are lucky, u do know he's in the ROI, fucking 3rd world country and shit yano


bitch please, least we know what independence is like..SHA-ZAM!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

any ideas that could be wrong with my slags


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> heres my photos they look better then they did start of week feed them today first time in 3 days i uped the feed a bit for the paleness on the photos in the tent can see new growth staying up but there like 2 goldish bits on one of the leafs if u can see it and whats with the red stems ?View attachment 3302097 View attachment 3302098 View attachment 3302104 View attachment 3302105 View attachment 3302106 View attachment 3302108 View attachment 3302111 View attachment 3302112


did u let the pot dry out like everyone said? She genuinely looks over watered even a lower leaf in pic is going yellow probably from flushing out all the goodness you need to give her time to recover from the shock you've put her through, changes are gradual and should remain that way.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

yes m8 i put my finger in the drain hole and it seemed dry


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Now where was I #necrofuntimes


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Did u lift the pot? Fuck the finger she's an indication but no where near as good as lifting the pot (for me anyways) once u know how much she is when just fed n just before a feed u can pretty much give it to them the way they like it..the dirty trollops


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

yeh i lifted them slags had a good feel gave her a stroke saw she was light and made her wet


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Ur in coco ain't u? did u get ur tds meter yet? Might be related to that tds n ph are pretty important in coco but I'm soil so pfft I hop the seed in n sit back, ph to 6.5-6.6 n enjoy. Will try coco eventually once in a slick rick on the soil...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i lifted them slags had a good feel gave her a stroke saw she was light and made her wet


if u cant veg a plant and keep it green (they shud look like relaxs he jus posted) then don't flower them cos prob wil get worse quick, this is not like any plant u know, most experienced gardeners would totally fuk there plants first grow cos of the nutrient demand and vigour, u have no idea how much nutes cannabis can take and if u mention flush again then ure goin on ignore lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2014)

btw pinkish red stems are a sign of phos def, u also have n def k def and mg def and last one cos I can only see thubnails is cal def....ie keep feeding em and no water only atm


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Is the forum on the other place up yet before I bother goin to check????????


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't even check 2 much anymore. Buzz of the dn has worn off..well until the gf goes on hols


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Couldn get on it or the main site earlier


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

yeh in coco m8 they sent me an email saying they was out of stock and but my money bk in the bank this afternoon so ive had to order another one. i did read some where not to put them in flower if theres a problem so i wasn't going to do that any way i had to recalibrate my ph pen and when i did the mix i had just feed them was phed at 4.7 that was 3 days ago i corrected it at the time


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

No forum still dwn other place


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah u need those pens man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just picked up 11 oz of some fuckin strait peng bluez proper not seen bud this good for a while its all gotta go aswell


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you've got the buddy relax Yeh I'll take that mate but the a+b is for hydro mate its the coir stuff on after coir grow and coir bloom with buddy biopac and humus works a fucking treat man just bagged up what we chopped last week and 14 oz lol that's off just under 2plants!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

£20 for a gram of brick weed. Just one more thing i can tick off the "fuck london" list


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2014)

i'll do you a 1.2 but it'll be green


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'll do you a 1.2 but it'll be green


Ha, i guarantee nothing can be wrose than the stuff i had. I've had brick a few times, it was like a fine chapagne compared to what i smoked the other night. To add insult to injury, the first guy i met just ran off with my tenner. Lesson learnt though, live in the second worst rated boroughs of london and shits gonna go down.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah man I'm not sending the rest Irish post is really expensive haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lmfao u aint having much luck down london are ya ttt, u shud take hydros approach and call someone that u google looking for weed dealers in london,


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

ok just ordered a tds pen will be here by monday


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmfao u aint having much luck down london are ya ttt, u shud take hydros approach and call someone that u google looking for weed dealers in london,


Lol, tht shit works gaz! I'm back over here at the min, got a bit of stuff comin tomoro in the post. Had to score a bag last night of someone in the bar tho to tide me thru


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok just ordered a tds pen will be here by monday


U should order a wee chinese man too, to grow your weed for u lol......save all this panicking!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuck sake hydro ur all as bad as each other n tbh I've done it haha I've bought flower down an ally in Manchester once lol always tasted since


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok just ordered a tds pen will be here by monday


Yeah man growing fun, u shouldn't grow for money straight away man I'm still pretty much personal bar n rip off deals to buy he nice tings lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Started my girls on ripen tonight, they are at 7 and a half weeks just now so gonna give em a week of ripen and a cpl days just water then chop at just over 9 weeks,
cash is fucking low right now so I doubt im keeping as much as I hoped, most will prob be gone by new year,


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Lmfao u aint having much luck down london are ya ttt, u shud take hydros approach and call someone that u google looking for weed dealers in london,


Live and learn  only time i've tried buying weed since i got here. Girlfriend always turns up with something, lovely lemon haze at the moment.

And a TDS pen? What did you go and buy one of those for? There are instructions on the bottle for a reason  they're so utterly pointless unless you're an utter rookie.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U should order a wee chinese man too, to grow your weed for u lol......save all this panicking!


Vietnamese mate, they work for cheaper than the chinks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, tht shit works gaz! I'm back over here at the min, got a bit of stuff comin tomoro in the post. Had to score a bag last night of someone in the bar tho to tide me thru


U always manage to score something mate, cant fault u im the same no matter where in the world ive been ive always sniffed out some smoke for myself


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

My lemons lookin real nice as well haze a nice smell to it 3 week in very skunky/mild lemon at the min


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

yep im a rookie man only 2nd grow so the more info i can give u the more help i can get


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Well all i'll say with regard to help then, is that a TDS meter is a waste of money. It's one of these things that everyone states you HAVE to buy, but it really isn't very useful. If you use common sense, the label on the bottle, and have a basic understanding of what a burnt plant looks like, then it's just a waste of money. I used mine about twice before realising it was like using a smartphone weather app to tel you it's raining outside.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My lemons lookin real nice as well haze a nice smell to it 3 week in very skunky/mild lemon at the min


Give it anotyer weeks or sp mate the lemon smell will come right out, trust me, mineis proper lemony as fuck


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh I can't wait to go home for christmas. Today is one of those lucky days where i can piggy back onto a neighbours wifi. 3 months without internet is beginning to get to me


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U always manage to score something mate, cant fault u im the same no matter where in the world ive been ive always sniffed out some smoke for myself


Gaz the first night I went in years without a smoke was the last time I was over here, the night before I scored of that fella lol. Was a pretty sleepiness night ffs, wouldn't have slept at all if it wasn't for the beer. I always manage to get a smoke somehow lol, has to be done


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Give it anotyer weeks or sp mate the lemon smell will come right out, trust me, mineis proper lemony as fuck


Definitly a keeper I think, would love to hear from cheddar to see what it actually came from, maybe well never know...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Aye the flowers seem to be getting bigger by the day now notice every time I go in there anyway lol should be a lit better yeild this time round plants are buff as fuck just need to get some more canes tho as yano his floppy them slags get


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Definitly a keeper I think, would love to hear from cheddar to see what it actually came from, maybe well never know...


I doubt we will mate even if he ever shows face again I doubt we could believe whatever he said it was anyway, to me it will always be zlh lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeh I really like the look of this lemons structure wise she's strong and looks like she gonna yield well I've got 3 if each so I might end up doing 3 lemon 1 exo 1 psy next round lol make me mind up when I've blazed some


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye the flowers seem to be getting bigger by the day now notice every time I go in there anyway lol should be a lit better yeild this time round plants are buff as fuck just need to get some more canes tho as yano his floppy them slags get


Dont I know it mate ive got 2 bamboo sticks in each pit and my shit is still flopping all oger the place due to the weigjt of the buds, dont wanna stick anymore in either as its chop time in 2 weeks at the most


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I really like the look of this lemons structure wise she's strong and looks like she gonna yield well I've got 3 if each so I might end up doing 3 lemon 1 exo 1 psy next round lol make me mind up when I've blazed some


U still got the original one u got mate? Is that one of the ones u flowering now?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Isn't that the "joy" of weed? There is no regulation, or ability to check. It doesn't matter what it is, i don't like pot snobbery, all folk know is it's a fantastic pheno, so ZLH it is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeh the original one I got is in flower now I took a few cuts off her like 2 didn't take but I'm sure I've got about 4 z's left maybe 5 cuz I potted another one up earlier lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Nov 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its like all i seem to be saying,again and again and again.
> YOU NEVER FOUN NOTHING! THE EQUIPMENT WAS BOXED UP AND THE TENT HAD HOLES SLICED IINNIT.
> 
> THEY reply by syaing, it doesent matter.
> ...


their just putting you off to see what they can get off your phone probably mate. sorry to hear about it. fucking gutting before xmas


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Had to bin 14 other exo a ish cuts the other day as well .....selection is always key


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh gonna order some pot of gold seeds 2morro as well fuck it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

That should work out v nice indeed then mate


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i hate liberal pc housing offciers cunts
> 
> so
> even tho they found notin... they got nottin.(cultivation wise) my housing has served me with notice of possesion
> ...


Read your contract. They can't just evict on a notion, unless you breach a clause in your contract they can't do shit. Once the contract is signed, unless stated within, probability means fuck all in court. The contract is the contract. More often than not they will try and just pull the wool over your eyes and claim you're in breach or they have the right, the majority of the time, they can't do fuck all. I'm in a similar (non grow related) situation. The landlord demanded a months notice and for me to move, i told him read the contract and then to go fuck himself. He might be a stupid cunt but he realised that he couldn't do a thing about it.

As i say, if youre not in breach of the contract, probability means fuck all, that's what they would call discrimination. Without evidence, not a court in the land will uphold an eviction notice based on discrimination. They're bjust trying to strong arm you. Play the game and fuck them up  get the most expensive lawyer you can and let the association know that they'll be liable for your legal costs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

the thing is its one of them things some ppl tell u to get it others say u dont need it so paying £8 for something i may or may not need is not really a problem i have it if i need it and if i dont i would have only put the £8 in a fruit machine any way


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> the thing is its one of them things some ppl tell u to get it others say u dont need it so paying £8 for something i may or may not need is not really a problem i have it if i need it and if i dont i would have only put the £8 in a fruit machine any way


from that i have two things to say

1. you don't need it. This forum is full of idiotic cunts who will tell you you have to buy or do 5 million things, because thats what they claim they have to do so they can morally justify their prices. There is absolutely zero requirement for a TDS meter, and i'm saying this as a former hydro grower, i don't even know if you are growing in hydro (if 2nd grow, then why on earth are you using hydro?)

2. if it was only £8, then chances are it is worthless. Granted i've not been growing in a few years, but when i was, £20 was the minimum for a meter, and even then, that was a bit of a crap shoot in terms of quality, most people who buy tds meters spend hundreds on blue truncheon bollock thingys


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

He's in coco n having aparent difficulty. He can find a feed guide online based on ppm or whatever to tell him exactly how much he should be bumping the feed.I'm soil fell into the crap bought a cheap one luckily n used it once I think


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's in coco n having aparent difficulty. He can find a feed guide online based on ppm or whatever to tell him exactly how much he should be bumping the feed.I'm soil fell into the crap bought a cheap one luckily n used it once I think


TDS meter has no place in coco growing. It'll tell you nothing. The only possibly arguable use for such a meter is when in hydro with a reservoir that is topped up periodically. E.g. Lucas forumla

Not to mention an online ppm guide is utterly worthless. Every phenotype is different, let alone strain. Leave the tds meter alone and just learn to grow. Can't express that enough. A meter can be argued as useful when looking at advanced feeding techniques, not when you simply can't grow, it won't help a bit. Just buy a plastic syringe, follow the label on the bottle, keep a note of the plants response, and change accordingly. AKA learn the basics of growing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

Well its in use...some growers like total control over what they're feeding em with clones you could get how much they eat down to a fucking T


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2014)

ok note taken


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuck all ur meters and shit ive never owne any meters ph, ec etc ever, all ive ever done is buy soil, nutes and seeds/clones and grpw the stuff it aint hard if u read the plants and know what they are wanting, why waste money on unessacsary stuff


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well its in use...some growers like total control over what they're feeding em with clones you could get how much they eat down to a fucking T


easiest answer is clones don't need anything but water. If they're at the point where you need to feed, you're past the clone stage 

and it doesn't even work like that tbh, one small change in the environment and what worked for one clone may make another unhappy. Electronic gadgets should not take the place of understanding how to grow a plant.

Cannabis growing is the best market in the world. You can sell absolutely anything to anyone because there is no scientific process. Look at all the folk recomending bloom boosters and such that in reality do absolutely bugger all. Cannabis growers will buy ANYTHING, and as i said earlier, they'll then recomend anything to others, because they can use said purchase as a justification for a higher price for their weed. Look at all the yanks saying they have to sell medicinal for $30 a gram, because they have to spend 40 hours a week in their grow room. The vast majority of online "growing" is utter buullshit.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Been watching a leathal weapon marathon on sky movies tonight, forgpt how good these films were, getting old when I realise how old these films are and I watched them in my younger years when they were not long out.
"Im too old for this shit"


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wat happen to celtic man?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat happen to celtic man?


Still qualified tho...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Been watching a leathal weapon marathon on sky movies tonight, forgpt how good these films were, getting old when I realise how old these films are and I watched them in my younger years when they were not long out.
> "Im too old for this shit"


I only ever watched one. The one where the black cop guy harbours the asian family.

talking of films though (could even be lethal weapon). I'm trying to recall the film where there it starts with a plane being shot down or something, and a nuclear missile stolen. Later in the film the hero and his lady are in a cave when a big explosion takes place, and when they get outside the hero sais something along the lines of rule 1, it's not an atomic explosion, because there are butterflies in the air.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yea but they dnt look good in europe at all man


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

ock i denu me wee british buddys from way up bonny scotland.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I only ever watched one. The one where the black cop guy harbours the asian family.
> 
> talking of films though (could even be lethal weapon). I'm trying to recall the film where there it starts with a plane being shot down or something, and a nuclear missile stolen. Later in the film the hero and his lady are in a cave when a big explosion takes place, and when they get outside the hero sais something along the lines of rule 1, it's not an atomic explosion, because there are butterflies in the air.


Broken arrow, with christian slater and john travolta mate, a good film


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat happen to celtic man?


I dont know but we dont talk of such atrocities !


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Still qualified tho...


Exactly mate we still in the nxt round of the europa league,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea but they dnt look good in europe at all man


U sound like a rangers fan


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Broken arrow, with christian slater and john travolta mate, a good film


legend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ock i denu me wee british buddys from way up bonny scotland.


Still trying to act British ya yankee fucker, we aint all fucked up retarded degenerates like yourself, disappear back to toke and talk with ur yank bum fuckers


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Exactly mate we still in the nxt round of the europa league,


Not because of there own actions tho so dont be gettin a big head and i aint no fckn blue nose hun so ya can fck of wit that shit  lol


----------



## bradburry (Nov 27, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Still trying to act British ya yankee fucker, we aint all fucked up retarded degenerates like yourself, disappear back to toke and talk with ur yank bum fuckers


 ahhh....you fish you catch..lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm loving me new tassimo machine it makes a bostin hot choccy just caning a joint now then im off to bed I'm fucked


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2014)

Some o that blues


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

I had 1 of them tassimo machines man and i can gladly say its been fukd in the bin pure shit ..... morning lads should be gettin me volcano today wit a bit o luck


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I had 1 of them tassimo machines man and i can gladly say its been fukd in the bin pure shit ..... morning lads should be gettin me volcano today wit a bit o luck


oh man, u r going to be soooo fuked, u got that zlh its the best in the vape its so lemony and strong, rec 208 degrees is a good number for the lem, make sure the bag is 1 metre in length, this will give u a good run thru of a full chamber lightly packed, don't compress that shit imo


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

yes on the low volcano temp gives ya that essence flavor. i'm usually around 220. late here, so no worries cuz im fk'n off outta here now ha.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> yes on the low volcano temp gives ya that essence flavor. i'm usually around 220. late here, so no worries cuz im fk'n off outta here now ha.


I vape psychosis at 220 otherwise it unbalances me a bit, rec the less volatile cannabinoids stabilize the shockingly high thc levels imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh man, u r going to be soooo fuked, u got that zlh its the best in the vape its so lemony and strong, rec 208 degrees is a good number for the lem, make sure the bag is 1 metre in length, this will give u a good run thru of a full chamber lightly packed, don't compress that shit imo


Yea man cant wait to try it out only ever used 1 in the dam ... no man fuk all zlh left ... im waitin on shit of the other place .. ive a small bit a hash and sum of that budder left


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

21 seconds in


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2014)

,


ghb said:


> 21 seconds in


that kali mist looks SHITE! the cali i ran sum time bak was dence as fuk, like the hardest weed id ever run.diffret pheno i guess with being a few yrs old


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

kali is a near pure sativa so if you got dense hard nugs you must have had a lucky bean. i've only ever seen fluffy foxtails of the stuff. was yours the serious seeds one? how long flower?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> kali is a near pure sativa so if you got dense hard nugs you must have had a lucky bean. i've only ever seen fluffy foxtails of the stuff. was yours the serious seeds one? how long flower?



mine ws a cut mate the lad had been running it a few yrs and this was 3 yrs ago i ran it. 9 weeks flower and ive had nowt as dence since. i couldnt sell it mate. ounces the size of a golfball i shit u not.#




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152541778496089




^^ the blond getting taxed LOL,,, yeeey for the man!!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152541790431089


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

what are they trying to do the fucking idiots, where does it end?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Tuuune, love the changing thing in it with the chick over the track.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

every last one of them deserves to die of suffocation and internal injuries, drowning in their own blood would be a fitting exit for these cunts.

how the shops can get away with this is beyond me, with all the health and safety these days you would have thought a stubbed toe would result in a lawsuit.

fuck em all anyway, i've got an oz of haze and i aint setting foot out the door .


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 28, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/son-who-chopped-up-dad-4709485

inbox z


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

feeling eloquent today zedd?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

ghb said:


> feeling eloquent today zedd?


jus talkin nigga


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

mcdonalds chocolate banoffee pie, what a load of shite, the bird serving pushed it on me too, fucking slag!.
caramel apple one would have been better.

where is everyone? out looting, i mean shopping? awfully quiet in here.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've tried the volcano and id say my FREE top vapour is just as good the only thing with a cano is the very 1st rip tastes slightly sweeter not £400 sweeter tho lol.....I threw some bubble on it the other day my oh my the flavour was immense


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

i've got 7 tons worth of vapes here, not really for me, maybe try it again as a new years res.
they are ok if you are trying to cut down on smoking but i just don't get as fucked up, it's like a very clean high when i like getting all grubby.

hash! you just reminded me i still have a little lump somewhere that i brought back from the dam, think i'll be on the hashworm joints tonight


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeh I have a few mins on the vape and usually it just makes me wanna roll a joint lol....I do need a good rig for hash smoking tho.......Yeh get a wormy joint down ya topped with weed and crystals mmm mmmmmmmm cough your arse out material


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

speak for yourself lad, i have an asbestos lung me, aint coughed since i took a bucket in 04, had a laughing fit just as i cleared the set and it hurt more than anything i have ever felt.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol if I pack a joint with good bubble I'm be chocking like dot cotton lol but the coughing gets ya more smashed lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2014)

it worked i told the bitch i get a ps4 or im leaven ur sorry ass ps4 on order should be here tomorrow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

You need to let king ghetto roll u a joint then I'll have you prolapsing lolol


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

no baccy right?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol Yeh ill roll us a big fat dutty cone head full of bubble and fresh headies youl be smashed lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 28, 2014)

sounds like a plan, what time you down?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You need to let king ghetto roll u a joint then I'll have you prolapsing lolol


somebody mention me? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Aww man can I come along I'll bring the Fanta


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Iz it cuz iz be Irish? Iz innit


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like it's just me and classic gold Friday


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shit friday no fairies and no volcano fuk this week roll on monday woop woop ha  .. howdy fckrs wats goin dwn


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Stoned n just for u imma turn on the volcano loool


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stoned n just for u imma turn on the volcano loool


I hope it fukn blows up and ur cover in hot molten metal and plastic ha .. wats happenin man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Tis grand I've plenty of smoke n a bong to my right..hopefully the plastic dies some damage cuz I'm sick of tripping all over this pussy I definitely get all the time lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tis grand I've plenty of smoke n a bong to my right


I suppose if i only smoked as much as u do i hav plenty around as well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I suppose if i only smoked as much as u do i hav plenty around as well


Haha that's as funny as your smokeless situation. Imma send u shit in the post for that


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha that's as funny as your smokeless situation. Imma send u shit in the post for that


If its cow shit send it on i think i mite hav a use for it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well did have 10 of blues its all hone within a couple of hour sweeeeet


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Im bored so im gonna see if i can start sum shit in t&t so we mite hav sum tourists over


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol I had some feed at left over bacon and cabbage from the mothers n peri peri chicken I'd cooked the day before fuck me lads now for a bong n all my girls loves there nutes yesterday gonna up the calmag a little more. I've that tnt calmag or tng calmag or whatever it is shit. Kill em unless u add tiny 0.25 ml per ltr I'll be bumping it up to 0.5 now see how she is n one massive bump just after I flip that's why they crave calmag like crack


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

wyf is going on?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 28, 2014)

I am an alien in an alien thread...ooooo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> wyf is going on?


Wat ya mean man ??


----------



## bradburry (Nov 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im bored so im gonna see if i can start sum shit in t&t so we mite hav sum tourists over


caught red handed


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Being caught red handed wud imply i was tryin to to hide sumtin


----------



## bradburry (Nov 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Being caught red handed wud imply i was tryin to to hide sumtin


well get back over there and " start some shit"


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat ya mean man ??


I was predicting bradburys reply lol (
*bradburryWell-Known Member*
*New*
I am an alien in an alien thread...ooooo)


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2014)

So who the fuck is this Bradbury wanker?.....I smell yank!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2014)

What you up to tonight zeddd? Anything exciting?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bradburry aka mainliner aka RIUs troll man ...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 28, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Bradburry aka mainliner aka RIUs troll man ...


" im going over to t'n't to start some shit".... Fuck off you British bro ha ha


----------



## bradburry (Nov 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So who the fuck is this Bradbury wanker?.....I smell yank!


BOO !!!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What you up to tonight zeddd? Anything exciting?


yano hg im havin a chilled one, ive been sorting biz and snoozing and vaping, had a good coupla hours with the kids etc mrs seems happy so all cool....you?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

few days ago she was like...ummmm have u thought about doing something else other than growing weed...mmm no babe I havnt, gets scared evrytime theres a bust and does my nut for 2 days


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yano hg im havin a chilled one, ive been sorting biz and snoozing and vaping, had a good coupla hours with the kids etc mrs seems happy so all cool....you?


Sounds good m8, if she's happy its a bonus. I'm good m8, sittin in a hotel room at the min, having a few drinks and a few joints with a workmate. Not home until next Friday or so, good enough money tho so has to be done, Xmas is coming and that means time off, and time off is no money lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

ha ha no work no fix...I used to have that worked 13 days out of 14 for 2 of the mad years but when u get over 40 sht slows a bit so u need to factor that into the plan imo, but moneys freedom to some extent


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2014)

spent 5 years doin sparky work on site mostly sec work and covert obs and shiz lol everyday up a ladder like a cunt tooled up with fukin gizmos hated it tho but the money was bettr than the other student were earning working bars and shops lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2014)

The black Friday sales have been fucking brutal lol,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 28, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> The black Friday sales have been fucking brutal lol,
> 
> View attachment 3302779


Shit gaz man u ok ?? Ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> spent 5 years doin sparky work on site mostly sec work and covert obs and shiz lol everyday up a ladder like a cunt tooled up with fukin gizmos hated it tho but the money was bettr than the other student were earning working bars and shops lol


I must say tgho m8, I love me fuckin work, I like what I do and usually a good bunch of lads and good craic. On the plus it keeps me sane and out of trouble lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I've been a naughty busy boy tonight had a few etiz a couple of diclazes lol half a g of flake I'm in a reet 2 and 8 lmao but I can still type so I know I'm in control lolol....got 3 lines.left fo indave for to morrows trimming? Lol decisions decisions lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well I've been a naughty busy boy tonight had a few etiz a couple of diclazes lol half a g of flake I'm in a reet 2 and 8 lmao but I can still type so I know I'm in control lolol....got 3 lines.left fo indave for to morrows trimming? Lol decisions decisions lolol


Haha lucky cunt,I'm for my bed, up for work at 6. Be wise to keep the lines for trimming.....but I say, get them in ye


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

I like your thinking very very much hg but I'm going with the other lines in the morning I'll have his crop chopped by dinner time lol he just better supply me that Yorkshire tea or I'll throw a hissy fit hahahah


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

There sgoykd be another 20 to come Lol together maybe more and its pukka lads.....just what u need for Xmas holiday lol...u Irish peopke from the islands lol could make serious cash as well mek mi tell ya......anyway proper satdy night saoppy bollocks time but im gonna pip the e q on the Mrs b day....for those experienced how did u get the ring size correct? Shes put up with some right shit off me for the past 10-11 years now she can have it forever lmao......c'mon lads decent ideas no mission impossible shit lol......this is serious ting been thinking about it for years now 

thatnksthatnksthatnkthatn


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> There sgoykd be another 20 to come Lol together maybe more and its pukka lads.....just what u need for Xmas holiday lol...u Irish peopke from the islands lol could make serious cash as well mek mi tell ya......anyway proper satdy night saoppy bollocks time but im gonna pip the e q on the Mrs b day....for those experienced how did u get the ring size correct? Shes put up with some right shit off me for the past 10-11 years now she can have it forever lmao......c'mon lads decent ideas no mission impossible shit lol......this is serious ting been thinking about it for years now
> 
> thatnksthatnksthatnkthatn


Lol ur a mad cunt mate, I just bought the misses the ring in a size I guessed was close enough, once I popped the q and she got it she took it into shop and got it resized lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol I just want it all right lol other wise she mardy cunt.....imagine getting a 10 year oldnew slick air Max a size too big they ain't gonna be happy lolol.....or I'll get a shitty plastic one then next day gou and let her choose on......this is why I never wanted to this stress already l.ago


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lmfao proper clear out hahahahha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyway saved me sniff for 2morros trimming job lol fuck it so just dropped a sleeper another fat joint and I'm anyones


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Morning fellas .. the other place is back up runnin just said id let use know


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Aww man my missus keeps hinting with her ring size n all lol goodluck with that man lol comparing air max to a ring looooöooool


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man my missus keeps hinting with her ring size n all lol goodluck with that man lol comparing air max to a ring looooöooool


Mine hasnt hinted at ring size just asked me wen im puttin a ring on it ?? Fckn no wer near ready for that comitment me


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mine hasnt hinted at ring size just asked me wen im puttin a ring on it ?? Fckn no wer near ready for that comitment me


yeah man let their clock tick away u got no hurry, was mad keen on the first wife then married her and fuk me talk about down hill from the moment that ring went on the cunt ha ha


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

fucking hell things must be on the up ghetto if you are thinking about popping the question, you sure it wasn't the sniff and ale talking lol.

make it special, you romantic little dog you. take the family to disneyland and propose under fireworks, it'll be cheesy as fuck but you'd be in the good books for days after that!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh in not getting married Irish I told her that lol fuck that her clocks ticking not mine haha


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

i'm currently doing a 32yr old teacher, she has her car and house paid for but she is getting desperate, i reckon she'd go with anyone with a working set.

she loves the money but is not willing to submit to me as she puts her career first, i don't think i'll be marrying her.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> i'm currently doing a 32yr old teacher, she has her car and house paid for but she is getting desperate, i reckon she'd go with anyone with a working set.
> 
> she loves the money but is not willing to submit to me as she puts her career first, i don't think i'll be marrying her.


lool submit to the will of G, ha ha the jim jones of growers lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Jones


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

i'm the best at everything i do. bitches should be grovelling
jim jones? shit!, there's only one ghb!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh in not getting married Irish I told her that lol fuck that her clocks ticking not mine haha


Ive said im not either man but when im closer to 40 things mite hav changed but at the min im happy as a pig in shit wit the way my life is and i dont need a fckn ring to fuk that up


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Bet u can hear her clock ticking like a fucking bomb g, get away from around that she's far 2 independent.


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

it's like big ben lad, every one of her mates is married and has kids or they are on the way, she feels the pressure. not a bad egg though, she isn't one to try and trap me, i don't think lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> it's like big ben lad, every one of her mates is married and has kids or they are on the way, she feels the pressure. not a bad egg though, she isn't one to try and trap me, i don't think lol


U dnt tink ha ur fcked man ul be married with kids by nxt crimbo ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> fucking hell things must be on the up ghetto if you are thinking about popping the question, you sure it wasn't the sniff and ale talking lol.
> 
> make it special, you romantic little dog you. take the family to disneyland and propose under fireworks, it'll be cheesy as fuck but you'd be in the good books for days after that!


....lmao no its been on the cards for a while now its a lol she fUckin wants lol....it was the sniff that made me put the cunt on here lol so u lot can rip me and a had a giggle lololl.........prop pose once fireworks me manes not cassanova lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Wear 2 rubbers g


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> ....lmao no its been on the cards for a while now its a lol she fUckin wants lol....it was the sniff that made me put the cunt on here lol so u lot can rip me and a had a giggle lololl


nah man we've all been out our tits on class as n said silly stuff don't worry bout it least ur gonna follow true, hope all us are invited some drugs at that wedding if we're all going haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> ....lmao no its been on the cards for a while now its a lol she fUckin wants lol....it was the sniff that made me put the cunt on here lol so u lot can rip me and a had a giggle lololl


Man its alrite we all get old and realise we shud put a ring on it ha lol  .. sniff yea sure blame the sniff.. naughty naughty sniff gettin me to say silly things


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

it's ok, i'm probably a jaffa anyway, relax. remember the gyno!?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol mate with winter coming in I'm bulking myself so my gyno will put urs to shame. Loool that's another upside to roids..no nasty surprises lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Feckin ell if that's what ibwas like last neet imagine what my mates ears gonna feel like later lmao poor old cunt he'll be kicking me out lolol....but Yeh I'm getting on now and she's 2yr older the fuckin coot lol but inyhink its time now..its only ever for the women really vain slags lll ......andbyeh all you Lars can come if you can make it that is


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

N now she can't stand against u in court haha


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

you chopping today? i did the big bilberry the other day, the hazy one. left all the leaves on it cause as usual i didn't have a fucking minute. wasn't going to be the best regardless but there are some nice buds, just made up to have some weed at last!.

the other one is pure blues man, it's gone deep purple and stinks of berries, can't wait to try that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah that's the dbxl lovely berry smell of her n buds are purdy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

meh
fukoff lot of ya,with ya big stinky buds and fruity smells,

grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Least u don't gotta trim now ice


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Least u don't gotta trim now ice



dident anyways LOL

well i did kinda but hated every second


just sorting a house move out.
cant be arsed, cant be skint.

need to grow!
luckily i have a good chnk of equipment lent out. lost my tristar hood but still got
1000m3/ph rhino pro fliter. the cops took the shite ones LOL
80x80tent
50x50 tent
2x12" fans
assorted timers and yoyos n chinas n plugs n shit
loads of bulbs
5"extractor rathed at 550 m3/ph
2x6" cooltube
1x5" cooltube
1x400 ballast
1x600 ballast
1x250 ballast
1x50l coco


so can easily setup again


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Tbh ur lucky ice dude, you'll be setup in a few months


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> btw yman is it poss to get 95% ethanol in uk?


Yes but it's about £25 for a 500ml bottle from Polish or Easteren European delis.

I've not tried to source it from chem supply houses though which I imagine would be loads cheaper, if possible.

It's actually legal to distill your own in England as long as your still can only produce a certain batch size (I'm gonna do this in the future).

I think the size is about 11litres but I'm not sure, last time I checked was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2014)

Aftenoon gents,
gonna chop one of my psychosis down tonight, only the smaller one tho, shud get about 2 oz off her dry, cant be arsed with this buying shit weed situation im in now so in a week ill have some dry tasty 8 week psycho, chopping the other psy and 2 zlh in another week or 2 but defo b4 I fly out to the dam


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

U fuckin know it! I've the same vneck in like 4 different colours. Iz how I roll lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

i went to asda and dropped 2 ton on work wear, how gangsta!?
got the same t shirt 3 times and the same kex twice and the same jumper twice, everyone is gonna be thinking i'm a right scruffy cunt in the same clobber all the time but what a bargain. seems decent quality too.

anyone had a brahma? it's like a brazillian corona really. don't know what came over me but i've just got in from work and felt the urge to crack one. threw a wedge of lime in now i'm rolling a 2g haze one. on the ale at 1pm, that just isn't me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 29, 2014)

@Garybhoy11 

Email mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

It's nice beer g mind I'm more of a erdinger kinda guy. Love apropper beer taste


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

never had it before laxx, it's piss water! one was ok like but i think that'll do me til later, gonna go to hers and get a few real ales, cook a slap up meal and have some red wine with it  who knows maybe she'll let me in the tradesmans'


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Loool that's why I like my foreign beers all the bud n them are watered down piss but I'd liked that Brazilian beer..might of been sol I was on about actually lol. If u like ur beer taste pick up one of these.... Doubt she'll let u in the service door..fuck me I gotta get me a teacher


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

i've had it before, again i can only drink one or two as i find you have to chew before you swallow with that wheat beer, makes you horny as fuck if i remember rightly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Loved em beers man, have a few delirium instead then mate 8% of madness or a real donkey beer kasteel shits 11% tastes it 2.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

All this talk of beer ... i tink il go pub wen finished dis stupid shoppin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Not done any Xmas shopping yet lol gf wants uggs..course she does lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not done any Xmas shopping yet lol gf wants uggs..course she does lol


Ahh man im sick of crimbo shoppin ... yea she got uggs last year wants a gopro this year but i dnt mind gettin that cause il use it more


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Fucking madness for some woolly boots man. Fuck it funny thing is she was like i want nothing then I was like come on I'll get u something so she was like uggs so. Great


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Expensive for wat they are alrite man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @Garybhoy11
> 
> Email mate.


Replied mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a few crimbo pressies for the dog most important


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Got a few crimbo pressies for the dog most important


no way to speak about your lass mate.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no way to speak about your lass mate.


Nah man shes the bitch the dog is the dog ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

And anyway that toy is like a training thing and its a level 3 so i dont tink she wud be able to use it ... ive a clever dog tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol went out with a doctor for a bit dirty bitch liked it up the tradesmen and throat fucking was her idea of fun, anyways was doin her with my hand one day and BOOOM she pissed all over my face, wasn't really into it so I mentioned after that she mite wanna warn me of that in future then she told me she was a squirter and it came from out of her paraurethral openenings lol, she showed me too ha ha


Sounds like my kinda woman ... i hav to say sum of the best sex i had was with a lil fat 1 not fat fat now but fat.... she was crazy as fuk in the sack luvd come all over her face n tits ... but i had told her i wasn after anytin serious so all was goin good i used to go hers on wknd or she wud cum ta mine but 1 week she came dwn we had a few drinks and wen we got into bed that nite she decided to tell me it was that time of month i was like wtf wat u come up for ??? 

Well i taut u mite like to fuk me in the ass ?? Does a bear shit in the woods of course i will ha lil skank


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Sounds like my kinda woman ... i hav to say sum of the best sex i had was with a lil fat 1 not fat fat now but fat.... she was crazy as fuk in the sack luvd come all over her face n tits ... but i had told her i wasn after anytin serious so all was goin good i used to go hers on wknd or she wud cum ta mine but 1 week she came dwn we had a few drinks and wen we got into bed that nite she decided to tell me it was that time of month i was like wtf wat u come up for ???
> 
> Well i taut u mite like to fuk me in the ass ?? Does a bear shit in the woods of course i will ha lil skank


there quite tight some of them little fatties


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

faties come more too

starting to relax a lil now,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> faties come more too
> 
> starting to relax a lil now,


And they try harder man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

oh they fukin try, was at a party when single and really fancied this woman who was stunning but I thought nah don't embarrass yerself but was horny so tapped a fatty and took her home with a g of whiz and half a v and banged her all nite 6 x cos I couldn't come lol she didn't realise this was bad sex ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

oh yeah ensed up with the nice one and went out with her 3 times in 5 years, she said she was pissed off that I took the fatty at the party fuksake lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cant plz every1 all the time man ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smoke trees


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol, lads some amount of shite gets talked on here. I've level 2 n 3 for my dog Irish their great yolks he's got em already the cunt


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol, lads some amount of shite gets talked on here. I've level 2 n 3 for my dog Irish their great yolks he's got em already the cunt


Yea thats the prob man once they get the hang of it they know wat there doin cute lil shits ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah we order em all online man alot cheaper, fucking pet shops in Ireland are fucking ridiculous with pricing we get everything from zooplankton, orders over 100 free postage so bulk buy haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah we order em all online man alot cheaper, fucking pet shops in Ireland are fucking ridiculous with pricing we get everything from zooplankton, orders over 100 free postage so bulk buy haha


Its not just pet shops irelands prices are a fukn joke for such a small country man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lol, lads some amount of shite gets talked on here. I've level 2 n 3 for my dog Irish their great yolks he's got em already the cunt[/QUOTe
> that's the way of the thread


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

bastards............ http://thefreethoughtproject.com/louisiana-town-ban-dispose-of-pit-bulls-rottweilers-dec-1-2/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Louisiana where the people are more inbred than their pets ...Nuff said.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Easy boys just had a nifty 4 hour trimming at me mates got a full plant done lol...he been saving all his scissor hash for me I've got a right nice little stash of it now gonna save it for crimbo morning


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah I've still a Christy_Nugs bud left for the morning b4 we head to the mothers so gonna bong that first thing then roll blunts for the day


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Tor project is currently working on the anonymous browser, but the developers have expressed concern over an intergovernmental operation, which has recently taken down 27 hosts offering “hidden services” or websites that were only accessible via the Tor network.






That intergovernmental operation, which is actually collaboration between American and European authorities, is dubbed “Onymous” and led to the seizure of over 400 hidden services. Nevertheless, the authorities wouldn’t reveal how they found out the location of the hidden services. The problem is that Tor’s design is meant to prevent these locations from being revealed.

According to the Tor project, in liberal democracies, they should expect that when some of the 17 suspects are prosecuted, the authorities would have to explain to the court how they came to be suspects. Thus, Tor could learn if there are security vulnerabilities in hidden services or other critical online-facing services. The developers admit they are most interested in understanding how those services were located, and whether this indicates a security flaw in Tor hidden services. They are concerned about the possibility of those flaws to be exploited by criminals or secret police repressing dissents.

It is known that the list of websites shut down in the operation included Silk Road 2.0, a successor to the original online black marketplace, Silk Road. This was where both legal and illegal goods and services were sold and bought using the Bitcoin. The operation resulted in the arrest of a total of 17 suspects, with Blake Benthall being accused of operating Silk Road 2.0.

In the meantime, the authorities suggest they found Benthall via a rookie error, claiming that the developer registered the server for the website at his personal email address. Nevertheless, Tor warned that the American DEA and other agencies have built a system of organized and sanctioned perjury, which entails reporting not how they located a particular individual, but merely how they could have done so.

The developers of the anonymous network suggest that such “operational security” errors may have led to website operators being uncovered, but they also address other potential flaws. They believe that an SQL injection attack or other exploitation of a common web bug could have been used, as well as an attack through the Bitcoin network.

However, the Tor developers most worry about the possibility that the hidden services were revealed due to the weakness in the protocol itself. They say that both the number of takedowns and the fact that Tor relays were seized could mean that their network was attacked in order to find out the location of those hidden services. Apparently, the developers have got some interesting data from one of the operators of a now-seized hidden service, which may also prove this.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

6 UK citizens have recently been arrested on suspicion of being involved in running the Internet drug marketplace Silk Road 2.0 and another illegal portal. This was a result of a joint EU and US operation, which took place in 17 countries and targeted more than 400 illegal sites and services that have not been accessible via normal search engines or by typing out standard web addresses.






The British police revealed that they are going to arrest more UK nationals involved in online trade of illegal drugs, forged documents and firearms. Last week, the American law enforcement agencies announced they arrested the alleged operator of Silk Road 2.0, Blake Benthall. As you may remember, the first Silk Road marketplace was taken down a year ago for facilitating anonymous trading of illegal goods like drugs and other controlled or illegal products.

The alleged operator of the original service, Ross William Ulbricht, is now awaiting trial in the US, denying all the charges against him. Shortly after that, the Silk Road twin emerged to continue trading. Some believe that administrators of the original service resurrected it.

Now, 6 Britons were arrested, a large amount of computer equipment was seized and will be examined. All of them have been bailed after being interviewed. The police revealed that 40 digital investigators have collaborated on Silk Road takedown to date. The 6-month-long investigation resulted in seizure of drugs, guns, and €180,000 in cash, gold and silver, plus $1m worth of Bitcoins. The police have also shut down such services as Cloud Nine, Hydra, BlueSky, Outlaw Market and Alpaca.

As for the arrested Britons, the police confirmed they are suspected of setting up Silk Road 2.0 or of trading illegal drugs. The law authorities continue to investigate individuals involved in establishing and profiting from the illegal marketplaces. They also warned that criminals mistakenly believe that the dark web can provide them a safe, anonymous haven, but in reality they remain the organized crime network.

Now the representatives of law enforcement all claim that the Internet and other communications platforms increasingly become a safe haven for criminality, thus damaging its integrity.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

no shit tor has sum vunrebelities!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Iike your style laxx I'm a start the day with that scissor hash in a j and bubble hash should be a real baker


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

2 people took 4 hours to do one plant................ they 1kg+ each or where you being sloppy cokehead bastards? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

No they're massive mate and no lollipooping what so ever do buds everywhere lol we did half another one which his cousin left the wanker......he turned all his lights and pumps off last week thinking he'd get it done over the weekend lol so u can imagine what they look like now floppy as fuck and just generally hard to get to in his tight celler


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuck sake g u were talking shit when I chopped 2...bet u look like fucking Trex trimming lol


----------



## Danny88 (Nov 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Live and learn  only time i've tried buying weed since i got here. Girlfriend always turns up with something, lovely lemon haze at the moment.
> 
> And a TDS pen? What did you go and buy one of those for? There are instructions on the bottle for a reason  they're so utterly pointless unless you're an utter rookie.


Sorry couldnt post so had to click reply anyone know wat this is mighty 69 sachet gel


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 29, 2014)

@Garybhoy11

@irish4:20 


Email boys.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @Garybhoy11
> 
> @irish4:20
> 
> ...


Mail u bak man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @Garybhoy11
> 
> @irish4:20
> 
> ...


Back at ya mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @Garybhoy11
> 
> @irish4:20
> 
> ...



well fuk u

dont email me ya cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Aww @ICE emaily


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Danny88 said:


> Sorry couldnt post so had to click reply anyone know wat this is mighty 69 sachet gel


what were u told it was? Can't seem to find anything online..that's usually not good lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Aww @ICE emaily



no fukoff to late


----------



## Danny88 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> what were u told it was? Can't seem to find anything online..that's usually not good lol


Ano same here me mate got em he got told liquid ecstasy but i know that as ghb but doubt its that must b sum legal stuff by the look of the packet


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuck it take it....Danny88 1 hour later


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

...don't worry Danny, rambos been there haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Aww fck me misses is puttin up xmas tree


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Is she pissed? Tell her to cop on.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is she pissed? Tell her to cop on.


I suppose we both are a bit ha ... im sitin here drinkin red wine and smokin a bit of zlh she had away for me ??? Wtf .... yeah she said i gave her a bit to put way for me fck do i remember... 1.82g happy days get 2 scaby joints ha so cant really give a shit bout the tree


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I suppose we both are a bit ha ... im sitin here drinkin red wine and smokin a bit of zlh she had away for me ??? Wtf .... yeah she said i gave her a bit to put way for me fck do i remember... 1.82g happy days get 2 scaby joints ha so cant really give a shit bout the tree


My sis made the mistake of putting my tree up last year, now its fuckin tradition lol, won't be for a week or two yet tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> My sis made the mistake of putting my tree up last year, now its fuckin tradition lol, won't be for a week or two yet tho


Fck it man ive made a deal u can put up the crimbo tree but i get a bj wit facial ..  sorted


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just bagged 90g of bone dry trim in the freezer will make some hash in a couple of days got about another 100g of nice sugary trim drying now and another box full at me mates plus gotta trim one more  looks like I'm gonna get dome nice bubble off all this lot ......oh just picked a g of the old Colombian marching powder of me Indian mate its rocket and 50 for .7 yeeeeeeeehhhaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah I have to go up to the mothers withe the missus next week n put hers ip with her...i smoke my fucking brains out before I attempt anything like that so it's usually grand it's just the fucking lead up knowing all this family shits on its way n then the Gfs bday is just after the whore new year.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

At least u can afford it shiftin all them 1.7 wat ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

1.7 of bliss yo 1.7 with the bag lol jk jk saying that he asked for one n for Mr to split it lol. 8 each it was


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wank int it my Mrs b day a week before Xmas my kids b day 3 days before Xmas and me old mans 4 days after lol just spent 150 on a new coat she wanted now I gitta get a ring and that's just the b day wtf......I'm getting 1 pair of headphones and I'm paying 100 towards em fuckin tight cow


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Wank int it my Mrs b day a week before Xmas my kids b day 3 days before Xmas and me old mans 4 days after lol just spent 150 on a new coat she wanted now I gitta get a ring and that's just the b day wtf......I'm getting 1 pair of headphones and I'm paying 100 towards em fuckin tight cow


Ur startin to sound like a mug man ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Llllooooooool ah ghetto that make me feel alot better man fucking wank ever girl ice dated has had their bday in January now that I think of it...madness. hahahaha Irish has a point man what headphones you paying for haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 29, 2014)

Evening ladies, got my small psycho all trimmed now, should get at least 2 oz when its dry, that should tide me over till I chop and dry the rest. 
I know tye feeling wit bdays and xmas, was my boys bday the other day, mine is nxt week and the wifes the week after, then xmas, december is a fucking cunt of a month.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm all marched up and got a grand idea of cutting a little square off my all mesh 220 bag and then sealing it over the filter on the inside of my mini washer.......don't tell me I already know GENIUS! Anyway so go get me machine clean it all dry it get me bag all ready for slicing and dicing.....I've found me silicon gun but no fucking silicon arrrrrrggghhhhhhh that's my little coke mission out the window  lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Me scissor hash Santa stash And ooooooh no u didn't see that one lololol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh the headphones I'm getting are them new Bose ones the ones I got now were 140 and they're the mutts nuts you won't find a better headphone fullstop I'd say these new ones I want are 265 lol and no they ain't reduced lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh the headphones I'm getting are them new Bose ones the ones I got now were 140 and they're the mutts nuts you won't find a better headphone fullstop I'd say these new ones I want are 265 lol and no they ain't reduced lmao


265 for a pair of headphones, are ye fuckin wise? lol.
The fore man on the job I'm on told me today he lost his pen, a fuckin pen he paid £100 for.....WTF. How do u buy a pen for £100, what the fuck does it do ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 29, 2014)

About 6 weeks 12/12.


 



*1600w.*
2 x 600w HPS
1 X 400w MH


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2014)

Now a pen Yeh what a cock lol but if you love music once u listen thru bose its like no other hard to explain really......u hear stuff ubdont usually hear whichakes it that much better plus they take a reet battering and piss all over tinny loud Dr dre beats lolol.....right I'm guckef ghetto out peeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaccccceee


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2014)

anyone still up?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)

that third bulb perpendicular to the two above must boost light decent amt, never seen that narrow reflector... not the cool tubes the othr


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning Irish. So it seems were all up shit creek around Xmas... Shut man a 6-7 yr old boys found the body of a baby on a beach in auz, how fucked it that man, those poor kids


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning lads, nice frosty morning up here today, and ive gotta get ready to go play football in an hour, having a quick wake and bake 1st tho


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

U not even walk the dogs yet Gary..ur slacking boy lol I have a vape poop n weed blunt rolled for my morning walks with the dog, fucking lovely on those frosty mornnings


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

i want headphones now lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U not even walk the dogs yet Gary..ur slacking boy lol I have a vape poop n weed blunt rolled for my morning walks with the dog, fucking lovely on those frosty mornnings


Dont be stupid mate the dogs have been out about 45 mins ago, thats the 1st thing I do when I wake up, clothes on and dogs out, only had a bit for a cpl joints today so never had one on my walk just blazing my 1st now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Best headphones u can get are open back n u can't use em out n about everyday I've me beats pro but I'd made most my decision based on their build quality, talk about solid headphones. Hate spending a wad of cash on plastic headphones... Guess what ur called when u love sound quality n all that raz ma taz? An audiophile haha straight up y'all n bizzle their solid headphones..shame their plastic. Lol @ don't be stupid lol whatever happened to the gf walking em lol My missus is a cunt for dodging walks


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

yhis zlh is a blast to grow she flips up to mebbe 4 x her veg hight if u train her, tbh its scissors to all the lower shit much like the way y man has managed the sog grow hes doin , its a heavier feeder than exo and im gonna up the nutes again cos I see she can get a bit deeper, when they stop the stretch they have fat stems (silica/silicon v imp imo) and swell like fuk, afterthis lot and trying her dif ways imam gonna perfect the style and yield away, cunt to root tho patience


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Best headphones u can get are open back n u can't use em out n about everyday I've me beats pro but I'd made most my decision based on their build quality, talk about solid headphones. Hate spending a wad of cash on plastic headphones... Guess what ur called when u love sound quality n all that raz ma taz? An audiophile haha straight up y'all n bizzle their solid headphones..shame their plastic. Lol @ don't be stupid lol whatever happened to the gf walking em lol My missus is a cunt for dodging walks


Hahahaha my misses hates walking the dogs its an effort to get her to do it once a week, and tbh she is working 7 days a week just now so I cant ask her to walk them as well,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

It must be a condition lads cause my misses hates walkin the dag aswel


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

My fucking missus is a cunting dog trainer lol shite money in it so she's a job in a hotel aswell but it does my head in a trained dog handler dodging walking a dog.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Just had a nice double n egg Mac muffi...now I'm in the shed with a big fatty on freezing my bollocks off lol hot a lovely cup of hot cho tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just had a nice double n egg Mac muffi...now I'm in the shed with a big fatty on freezing my bollocks off lol hot a lovely cup of hot cho tho


Ahh id luv a mc ds breakie but that shit finished in 20 mins


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahahaha my misses hates walking the dogs its an effort to get her to do it once a week, and tbh she is working 7 days a week just now so I cant ask her to walk them as well,


someones gotta pay for them holidays ha ha im just jealous


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been thru my fair share of head phones mainly in ear and I put em thru vigerous testing back in the block paving days and the only pair that stood the time were bose....so I got some over ear ones and fuck me its uneeal u can hear every little tinker and these new noise ones are noise cancelling.......in my gaff I need that shit lol.....tbh I'd say bose are leading in sound quality well up there with denon and cerwin Vega IMO lol........well just had a line for brekkie now time to get some silicon and a shit loaf of ice lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

https://m.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-and-personal-audio/headphones-and-headsets/acoustic-noise-cancelling-headphones/quietcomfort-25-headphones/ theres me babies now i can have proper loner parties lmao


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> that third bulb perpendicular to the two above must boost light decent amt, never seen that narrow reflector... not the cool tubes the othr


its just a wing hes cut down.

i was guna do same thing with my 2 tubes clamped together, i had a shadow spot in mine in the middle. just a lil 250 would have done


cops just been round trying to get me to sign my equipment over.
said il ask my solicitor.

best get one.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeh get a Sol mate its a fucking must and hopefully you'll get legal aid  some sols are bad as fuck mate mine was well there was 3 of em for me and they were all bent as fuck lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Another half a shoe box of trim the shit I've picked out if it last night lol took a piv of it and sent it him saying I don't want any of this rammel lolol bless him he's getting better......I'm not gonna use in washer work bag today I'm gonna let the weed float freely in the icey water and I might just agitate it by hand as well I think my washer maybe a tad on the vigerous side lol.....still perfect for mixing tho then derail strait into the bags naaaam sayin rude bwoy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> its just a wing hes cut down.
> 
> i was guna do same thing with my 2 tubes clamped together, i had a shadow spot in mine in the middle. just a lil 250 would have done
> 
> ...


it just goes to show they have FUCK ALL one you and you signing is basically sayingvyeh I used it to grow illegal tings the fuckin wanketrs.......if you was guilty or should I say the room was in full swing they woukd have taken eveything ......there tryna look for something now or they gonna look daft in court silly twats.....and say u lent the cash of a door to door lender for Christmas jibs a gooden 
make iuy you were gonna grow buy decided not to cuz of your kids family or whatever bullshit suits best play the dumb sorry twat look a wee remorceful and you'll be grand kid trust ya dad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh seen a place that does dry ice £30 for 10kg anyone wanna go halves and give it a blast
Actually its £45 including delivery.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 30, 2014)

zeddd said:


> someones gotta pay for them holidays ha ha im just jealous


It makes a change, for 9 of the 10 yrs we been t8gether its been me out busting my gut working all week to keep her in the standard of living she enjoys with at least 2 hols a year, now shes working its only fair she keeps me in the standard of living I expect lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2014)

how are your temps doing yorkie? the mh lights burn hot i find, that's not one of new fancy ceramics is it? mine was just a tubular shape without the bulge.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fucking quiet in here this afternoon, wheres everyone at?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Think ghetto growers out ring shopping


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

I found one but its got hairs round it and stinks of shit lolol.....nooo ring shopping 2morro shit I'm getting old man I hate this shit


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

U know u gotta change ur bong water when it leaves a funny taste in ur mouth after lol funny thing is its been like that a few days I've been 2 fucking lazy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I found one but its got hairs round it and stinks of shit lolol.....nooo ring shopping 2morro shit I'm getting old man I hate this shit


u shut ur whore mouth think we're round the same age man lol I'm refusing to grow up, it's a trap man!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Fine, screw you guys I'll play a few jigawatts in the tune machine.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ahh wats wrong lax u ok


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> when it leaves a funny taste in ur mouth after



na thats coz u just been down on your lass

throw the bitch in shower yo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> na thats coz u just been down on your lass
> 
> throw the bitch in shower yo


Thats those germans for ya ice


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Man had 2 cookies saved in a mbb n stay stayed perfect, gf had half...lol that's gonna be funny lol her first time n she's had half a cookie hahahaha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man had 2 cookies saved in a mbb n stay stayed perfect, gf had half...lol that's gonna be funny lol her first time n she's had half a cookie hahahaha


Man make sure ya look aftr her .. ya dnt want her on a whity


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Loool I'll head upstairs in an hour lol aww man don't put me on a guilt trip man haha she'll be grand but they are strong... I loved em maybe it's just gonna be like with Mr n she'll get giggly n sleepy haha.. full blown psychosis lol oh no that's horrible.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope it's a good buzz cuz it's gonna last ages haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope she luvs it man and smokes most ya shit from now on ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuck yourself Irish


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

I bet she fuking hates it, way too much imo lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

will be tonights entertainment tho of course mrs has just made some popcorn too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

Aww man Im not up for a freaking she'll fall asleep or something...for feck sake. Would be great craic is she got fierce randy lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

Its like the calm before the storm lax ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

hey guys hows it going


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

Howdy pompy hows the plants ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

dont seem any different to me m8 to tell ya the truth i only fed 2 plants last night cos they was light (air pots) ive raised the light a bit further up the leafs just wont come bk up the plant still growing ive had to tie the tops down now cow they are about 17" / 18" i just really dont under stand what im doing so wrong my last grow went fine


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

1st pics psy 2nd is exo 3rd is exo 4th is psy and 5th is the zlh.......some qwiso made from me bubble bags don't know wethet to smoke it or not.....and some medium bubble and the second run shit bubble lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Why are women such buzz killers lol does my head in man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

sorry if it take the full page but thought it mite be easier to see its the same plant ive used to show you guys b4


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Not lookin too bad mate seen and done a lot woss lol.....just up yer feed a little mate I'd say....how much u giving em and what are u giving em? I know its past grow talk o'clock but ...iiiiiii don't give a fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

lol just canna a+b 20ml per 10l water i had a few problems with over feeding then i flushed a big no no as i found out then my ph pen was of so i was feeding with ph 4.7 water they have had 2 feeds since with ph 5.8 and 20ml of a+b not been feeding till pot is feels light


----------



## bradburry (Nov 30, 2014)

What's up uk i iz from chapeltown westside an all dat shit....... Hahahlololohahalol

500 th like today 1500 posts HORROR!!!. .

PEACE


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Some reason the last page keeps kicking me off....I briefly seen that u feed em 20ml PR 10 ltr I'd up that to 40ml mate use rhizotonic in veg liquid silicon and you'll be grand


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh and if your run off was 4.7 I suggest a feeding around 6.8-7 range to balance things out then take a reading after that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

dosnt it put the ph up tho 2 then ill have to use more ph down then wont that course me more problems ?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

just a thought but when u say 20 ml canna coco it is 20 of A and B so 40 in total, ide get em on 40A and 40B


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

weird crenelations on the leaves, they autos?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

no sorry 20ml of a and 20ml of b and i was feeding with ph 4.7 cos ph pen was fucked ok ive sorted that now feeding with 5.8 and run off it 6.0


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

no m8 had light a little close


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> no sorry 20ml of a and 20ml of b and i was feeding with ph 4.7 cos ph pen was fucked ok ive sorted that now feeding with 5.8 and run off it 6.0


ok if u become a thread regular u will learn the way of the thread re growing lol, fuk what the run off is pH but nice one nailing it....read the leaves......that is everything lol, that's the only way we know how the plant is in veg mine are watercress green and flat blade like leaves with no bushing or stretch in veg just fat meristem with a few banging nodes imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

im trying to get my blade flat lol but they dont seem to wanna go bk


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

also should i say build it up 5ml a feed or u think i could bump it up 10 ml a feed


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> im trying to get my blade flat lol but they dont seem to wanna go bk


they will improve they are on the up now, flushing is why the leaves are curling its the plant equivalent of colonic irrigation whilst being waterboarded and starved, the roots love oxygen as well as sustained balanced minerals etc


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3303900


suxx


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

Aight im out. just messin. lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2014)

ok ill just keep doing what im doing then must be doing something right if they are on the up is it worth getting that Liquid Silicon or just use that RHIZOTONIC and do u think i could jump up from 20 to 30ml of each a+b i just dont wanna force it and end up with more problems


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wakey wakey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Suuup. I convinced the gf it was a dud n we watched queen live in concert lol she was definitely high but we were in bed watching telly so was grand


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3304095


loooooooool


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

So laxs sunday special from now on is cookies in bed wit the misses ha ul be like the other fella pickn out rings soon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Irish u whore, mail me ur addy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> So laxs sunday special from now on is cookies in bed wit the misses ha ul be like the other fella pickn out rings soon


only ring that'll be getting picked will be hers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

We thought we have it bad with polish over here but u guys are fucked


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

morning guys do what grow book would u recommend


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning lads, whats everyone up to 2day? Im a year older today so having a chilled one at home.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys do what grow book would u recommend


None, u dont need a book to grow weed, and what work for one person might not for another, just read what ur plants need, weed is a resilliant plant it can take some abusing.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irish u whore, mail me ur addy.


 Mail u bak man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

ok m8 
happy birthday


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok m8
> happy birthday


Cheers mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy bday Gary,that's one more yr down. Stay away from books boy


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys do what grow book would u recommend


happy birthday gaz, and pompey u don't need a book just keep it hardmode and ull be good


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy bday gary man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah man books are for squares


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

ok guys cool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

when u mix ur feed up do u let it stand for a bit or just put in strait in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Man ur over thinking haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> when u mix ur feed up do u let it stand for a bit or just put in strait in


Im npt being a dick mate but if u really need to ask so many questions about the basics of growing maybe u shud be in the newbie threads, u will get more help there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

My plants look like shit, they are yellow, droppy and dried out to fuck but still yielding well, ive missed a loads of feeds this grow and my shit is still alive and growing, u honestly dont need to worry so much,


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompey chop em and start again its the only way


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

And to show I aint bullshittin u mate here is hpw my girls look inside the tent today,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Nah done start again he may as well finish it just for the learning experience if he starts over he might fuck up on flowering then, these plants couldnt get any more shocked so it's grand lol.all jokes aside Gary is right man, I was reading for near a yr before I even started. Once u have the basics n just want a little banter n a bit of help come back ur a sound lad n believe it or not the lads are being easy on u....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

And heres some psychosis from the same grpw but I chopped this 2 days ago


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And heres some psychosis from the same grpw but I chopped this 2 days ago
> View attachment 3304346 View attachment 3304347 View attachment 3304350


Lookin good scottie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Tbh she's not yellowed 2 much since you've come back Gary


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tbh she's not yellowed 2 much since you've come back Gary


Lol u joking mate? Look at the last pic of my plants, its dried out to fuck cos I forgot to feed em for 4 days, the big zlh is the only one that hasnt went too bad


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Last pic yeah but this one's alright.. Mind the pics when u came back were with a dodgy cam...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

im only asking cos i just feed them its only what i read else where that gets me thinking im doing something wrong so fuck it not reading no more bull shit pages


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Last pic yeah but this one's alright.. Mind the pics when u came back were with a dodgy cam... View attachment 3304353


Yeah thats the bigger zlh, thats the one I said is still looking not bad the other 2 look a mess, well the leaves do the buds ae still rock solid and stinky as fuck


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

nice looking plants tho m8


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2014)

is this a competition of who has the ugliest plant or summit.

i reckon the haze i cut on wed takes the prize, ugliest cunting thing i have ever seen, it started by stretching into the barebulb 600 then went downhill from there. it was halfway between veg and flower when it got flipped and as a result all the buds are grew too close together and ended up a tangled floppy mess of dead crispy leaves and fluffy buds, not happy with the results but it'll save me buying weed until the other plants are done. bought haze for 240 yesterday and it is harsh on the throat and has no flavour, i fail to see how this could be worse.

skip to bout 2:20 in





i would hate to imagine how you react if your plant was looking like this pompey. i really couldn't give two fucks.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

haha man i thought i had real problems i guess im just over thinking and worrying far to much it just killed me seeing all my leafs just hanging and every one else's look like they got a hard on and pointing to the light lol. I will see what they are like at 3pm when lights come bk on i gotta put them into flower soon or ill run out of room


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2014)

near spat my tea out at this,
tune for you laxx!

http://theync.com/tandemcross/200-nigga.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Ah yes the nigga song...nigga! Best ringtone ever


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> im only asking cos i just feed them its only what i read else where that gets me thinking im doing something wrong so fuck it not reading no more bull shit pages


we are some of the best growers of cannabis in the uk, ull learn more here than anywhere


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

sweet seems like im in the right place


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Listen to us on here Pompey and you be growing fire in a year well that's if chez comes back lololol......but honestly get em on 40 ml now they need it maybe even a quick one off 50 ml dose a little burnt tip is better than a load of yellow leaves .......and use rhiz all the way thru veg the toots love it FACT! And buy some liquid silicon use at 1ml per litre and you'll be thanking me in 2 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

I've literally just come on ain't read anything.......seems great minds think alike ay


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've literally just come on ain't read anything.......seems great minds think alike ay


Or in ur case man just waffle on and hope for the best wat


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

yeh man just checked them they need a feed so mite try what u say just a one off 40mil of each maybe as they only getting 20mil of each at min well last 2 feeds


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

is this the same stuff because i can get this for my shop just down the road ViTALiNK Silicon+


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Gary, ur a fucking legend.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

All my new gear came today...new grinder new rolling tray copious amounts of raws and roaches and may sick ass rolling stash box......I'm a happy chappy.....think I'm gonna invest in bho equipment when I do large runs of ice water hash it always comes out a little green ???? Maybe too much agitation I'll try a 3 minute wash next time see how that does


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> is this the same stuff because i can get this for my shop just down the road ViTALiNK Silicon+


not sure about that one.....u need liquid silicon I've briefly looked at that vitalink silicon + and it seems its got other stuff in it as well so Yeh could be a better option keep us posted on how it works .....a I'm going vitalink nutes soon


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

its the only silicon my grow shop has i just thought rather waiting a week to get it then just get that tomorrow.

what nutes you useing at the mo at u soil or canna


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Or in ur case man just waffle on and hope for the best wat


lol u wanna dryyyy slap (cockney accent)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Canna coco canna nutes mate but my mates just done a grow in canna coco using vitalink coir range with buddy and biopac and its fucking amazing 70ml per 10 litre is standard dose and he's got 2 exo thriving on it....so kinda made me wanna try em out...plusthey do a hard and soft water range


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lol u wanna dryyyy slap (cockney accent)


Ha lol im sitin here tryn ta say it in a cockney accent dnt think im to good tho man ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Famous words of frank butcher ain't they lol I'll try n find it on YouTube lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

yeh my grow place seems to have a bit of a range http://www.chrissiesgarden.co.uk/vitalink-uk-13-c.asp


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

couldn't find it but this is better lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Sweet fucking day man new jacket arrived n now the gf came back from tkmax with this jewel . Was telling her I was sick of my glass beaker chipping on the spout part.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Awwwww beat me to it...here's my goodies


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> couldn't find it but this is better lmfao


Proper fckn naughty ha or nutty ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol funny shit....where's beadle u fackin mag


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Evening u slags ! 
Having a few beers to celebrate the day I entered the world. Smoking on some proper shite homegrown I bought, cant wait till end of the week and my psycho should be dry.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh happy b day mate    said the other day i Had a load man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh happy b day mate    said the other day i Had a load man


Cheers mate, and was only a score bag I bought mate just to do me tonight, not got cash for larger amounts just now


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

If ya fancy a game of fifa later gbhoy let us know and let ya win cause its ya bday  im sound like that


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> If ya fancy a game of fifa later gbhoy let us know and let ya win cause its ya bday  im sound like that


Haha fuck u ya cheeky fucker ! Im even worse at fifa when im pissed so maybe not tonight


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> couldn't find it but this is better lmfao


I talk like that when I rite on here ha ha fakin mug


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

just trimmed 5 oz dry BOOOOOOSH, nother 2 to go


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

you boys got ps4 ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

5 oz of whst z?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

I wanna try the zlh but I gotta wait 7 weekish that's too long lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Awwwww beat me to it...here's my goodies


i remember u on about that grinder did u get it or the missus??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

yeh I bought it she's a tight cunt l butty it was and its a beauty mate


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

no zlh atm but soon its gonna b mostly that and exo from now on


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

sorry guys i know i said i would do this but is the ph run of a problem when it is lower then im putting in 
(5.8 / 5.2)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Gf just had some of my vape what the fucks going on when a man can't keep all his cannabis to himself


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> yeh I bought it she's a tight cunt l butty it was and its a beauty mate


mines the fucking same mate buy everything myself...German slags that she is.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf just had some of my vape what the fucks going on when a man can't keep all his cannabis to himself


Ha i predictd that shit ha  she be full time smokin soon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Shut ur face she's like it's not working n listening to fucking system of a down lol madness


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

My misses only really smokes now if we go the dam but il say she will try the volcano wen i get it ... but she used to smoke all time fuk me that usd cost a fortune for 2 of us ... much bettr just me smokin and plan on keepin it that way so i know wer ya comin from man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah it's me time. Love sitting in the sitting room tunes on no other sound bar me bong


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Ur gonna love the vape man hopefully it arrives tomorrow. You'll have a but for it now anyways


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 1, 2014)

not sayin this shit is any good, jus that it was on my clipboard.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Abe ur a whore but you've some good taste in tunage


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yea i shud hav it tomora well i hope ha .. il prob get fckn everytin together not that il be complainin ... ohh tomora shud be good .. cheers again man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol well I popped it in the small post-office n was b4 3


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> sorry guys i know i said i would do this but is the ph run of a problem when it is lower then im putting in
> (5.8 / 5.2)


I've already told u feed em with a 6.8 mix and it will level your medium out


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

Love the stones hate jagger


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeh but I bet u got the moves like him


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh but I bet u got the moves like him


ha ha no but I got the face and the dead ex lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

its just a shot away.....its...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> not sayin this shit is any good, jus that it was on my clipboard.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've already told u feed em with a 6.8 mix and it will level your medium out


sorry m8 that was a miss understanding cos when we first talked about it i said i feed them 4.7 and i thought u thought i had 4.7 run off lets call it a stoned moment


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

dafuq its 10.30


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

And i still here ppl talkin growin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Not me


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

My plants are looking sexy tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yea mine dnt look to bad either .. now shut the fuck up every1 or ye all be gettin a ddrryy slaapp  ... mugs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Lol ahhhhhh fuck it I'll have a joint followed.by a crack pipe then ay


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol ahhhhhh fuck it I'll have a joint followed.by a crack pipe then ay


Sure ya mite aswel man toot toot on the pipe


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Aye fuck it just gotta wait gorbthe Mrs to fuck off!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2014)

gotta say ghetto all this tooting never done shit for me even the grade was no buzz but smoke a bit well dif story


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2014)

lol it's never too late to talk growing in here, it's a 24/7/365 job.

going to do a bit of midnight gardening myself, just had a large black coffee from mcdonalds so that's me up for the night


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Whoooooooo better that thinwhitedukes gear lolol sheeeeeit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

I folier fed mine about 5 days ago with a bit of boost and liquid seaweed and I dont know if its just the time of season for em or that spraying but they have shot up out buds are everywhere and v good THC production already  happy chappy......will have 2 exo coming down on Friday that have been on pure vitalink so this is the tester for me.....they look fucking gorgeous as well man proper jealous of the cunt lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

I think rock is such a better buzz than coke especially if you get the good stuff and fuck I've just got the good stuff.....had to meet a few rough lookin yardies like lol but damn.....and I know its good cuz I ain't gagging for another I could just leave it at that if I wanted .......but I want 1 more lnao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm gonna tell all u lot that don't use liquid silicon again.....go and buy a fucking bottle your plants will love it like relax been gagged in a gimp mask and baseball bat penetrated


----------



## o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o (Dec 1, 2014)

Easy fellas,just signed up but been reading for a while now.On my second go and currently smoking some stinky cheese from my first attempt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o said:


> Easy fellas,just signed up but been reading for a while now.On my second go and currently smoking some stinky cheese from my first attempt


good on ya urban tastes that little bit sweeter when you've grown it yaself don't it......my fave bit is selling it to the lads I used to buy off lolol that's if there's any left of course haha


----------



## o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o (Dec 1, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> good on ya urban tastes that little bit sweeter when you've grown it yaself don't it......my fave bit is selling it to the lads I used to buy off lolol that's if there's any left of course haha


true man ,loving saving doe and blazing hard.Cant be arsed with the hassle of selling to be honest just sort a few pals out when i drop


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 1, 2014)

o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o said:


> Easy fellas,just signed up but been reading for a while now.On my second go and currently smoking some stinky cheese from my first attempt


Where u from? Whats ur full name and address? Also ur long card number is required to be a member of this thread,


----------



## o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o (Dec 1, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Where u from? Whats ur full name and address? Also ur long card number is required to be a member of this thread,


SHIT!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nah its alrigh mate I owe u a bit already bro I'm all good for now mate......might buy 2 autos for the veg tent and see what all the fuss is about if I'm on Tina winner that makes money..potentially I could have 2 flower rooms bit that's all theory the practical always fucks me over lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mr lonely lol.....I'm tell in ya what that stone has done me I'm wired ta fuck lolol just had a fat head now time to go bed this should be fun.....set up 2 gnat traps today hopefully they work not checked em yet I've cut the top of a bottke off about 3rd of the way up put some sugar and vinegar in the base the put the top inside the other bit of the bottle so its like a funnel.....suppose work wonder with apple cider vinegar but rough working class folk like us don't have that poking round gaff do we ya fackin mag got some yellow sticky traps on the way as well .........its just adult ones at the mo....not loads but enough to piss me off something chronic lol.....think of hiesenberg tryna catch that fly in break in bad lol........and can they live in the house? Do I need to fumigate my room? .....need another 2 rks as well and some small acolating fans...,.oh and a top if the range real diamond encrusted hood for 6 qaudrabazilian times better reflection lol Nah I do need a new air cooled sealed hood tho my silver star one was good does anyone have any better recommendations its for a 600 of course and in this weather I could drop the little 250 in for shits n giggles ta mean ......right 187's out I'm fucked lol nan nyt my boys hope one of you shits the bed lolol  peaaaaaaaace


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fck irish post


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ohh good mornin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Suuup any luck?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

No nadda man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Haha god bless Ireland


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Haha god bless Ireland


Fck ireland and fck god ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Jaysus you've been associating with these lads long enough Irish lol Michael Collins would be turning in his grave


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

morning guys just got bk from shop brought some RHIZOTONIC and the ViTALiNK Silicon+ so see how this gose


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2014)

mmm i love the smell of rhizotonic in the mornings, reminds me of a lovely lady i once knew.

if you were battling ph before pompey you will have an all out war after using that stuff, makes the ph go through the roof, be very careful when adjusting ph after adding the rhizo. i do like the effects it has in early veg though, roots go all fuzzy and fishboney


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Jesus lads funny stuff chasing ppl down to give em free drugs haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> mmm i love the smell of rhizotonic in the mornings, reminds me of a lovely lady i once knew.
> 
> if you were battling ph before pompey you will have an all out war after using that stuff, makes the ph go through the roof, be very careful when adjusting ph after adding the rhizo. i do like the effects it has in early veg though, roots go all fuzzy and fishboney


if a woman's that smells like that stay well clear man lol biobizz rhizo is considerably thicker than cannas n plants seem to like it more if I add 2 much rhizo the veg or flowering nutes pop it back down


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

what sort of war lol the problem i had with the ph was my ph pen was wrong so i was feeding them with 4.7 they had 2 feeds now with 5.8 but the run off last night was 5.2 i think thats where my problem is so i been told to feed with ph 6.8 to get the run off bk up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Listen to ghetto alright he does grow coco.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

yeh i will m8 thats why i went out and brought the stuff he said  should i wait till the next feed to up the ph to 6.8 or just do it now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Finally had a fucking smoke jaysus that was a long morning


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus you've been associating with these lads long enough Irish lol Michael Collins would be turning in his grave


He wud be more pissed of wats happenin in this fckn shithole of a country ...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> He wud be more pissed of wats happenin in this fckn shithole of a country ...


too right fuck the past and all the players it was all bs anywayss, fukin leader of sinn fein was fuking boys in the elm guest house back in the day, de Valera....say no more ...all fukin cunts imo, move forward lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2014)

same as the british politicians mind all cunts im not starting on the irish


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

He'd probably be more disappointed in our postal system 2.70e n I can't get me shit next day lol madness


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Morning lads
well was sitting eating my dinner last night when the door goes and I open it to find the wife has invited most my mates and family over for my bday, ended up sitting most of the night getting pished and high as a mofo, just woke up now and I feel like I cud sleep for another 12hrs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

right ps4 just turned up so off for a play


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> right ps4 just turned up so off for a play


Enjoy mate, its a gd machine, what games u gpt fpr it?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

I need me one of these


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

just fifa 15 and drive club at the min

think ill get battle field 4 tho im not to keen on the new cod


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just fifa 15 and drive club at the min
> 
> think ill get battle field 4 tho im not to keen on the new cod


Fifa 15 is ok but a lot of bad calls from the ref in the game even more so than fifa 14
I got bf4 yesterday its pretty good as well but ive always been a cod fan so will be getting that at xmas time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

yeh i got them both for the 360 as ive flashed it and can download the games for it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He'd probably be more disappointed in our postal system 2.70e n I can't get me shit next day lol madness


Yea thats sum bs alri


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> same as the british politicians mind all cunts im not starting on the irish


Thatcher the geebag other than her im all good


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fifa 15 is ok but a lot of bad calls from the ref in the game even more so than fifa 14
> I got bf4 yesterday its pretty good as well but ive always been a cod fan so will be getting that at xmas time


Fifa 15 is grand man just scottie canny play  ha lol a bit like celtic


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fifa 15 is grand man just scottie canny play  ha lol a bit like celtic


U are a cocky wee cunt lol, I might not be the best at fifa but there is defo some flaws in the game, refs desicions, dodgy keepers, players running off the ball for no reason,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

In all fairness it's an Irish thing, we may not have looks but fuck it we act like we do lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U are a cocky wee cunt lol, I might not be the best at fifa but there is defo some flaws in the game, refs desicions, dodgy keepers, players running off the ball for no reason,


Bit a bants gbhoy yeno


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> In all fairness it's an Irish thing, we may not have looks but fuck it we act like we do lol


Ya can speak for yaself in the looks department lax ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ya can speak for yaself in the looks department lax ha


just repeating what ur missus said in all fairness Irish ur only codding yourself lad,come on now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

what's the crack with you celt lads. always on for a barney you lot. where's the welsh contingent at? then you can all gang up on the brits in unyson


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuck urself tan boy! 
lm assuming barney is a fight?
we don't really fight alot we just love taking the piss and it usually escalates pretty fast from there lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2014)

barney rubble


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

May as well be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

we all loves ya really


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

That's how we go about asking a gal to go courting with us in Ireland. We give them a heart shaped potato in a sack of coal, if she carries home the sack,peel and boils the spud and leaves it outside your door it means she's interested so the tradition of courting follows and the dance of your ppl where each family has there own courting dance for example the flatley family have the river dance...anyways we first cross the fathers hand with 15 peaces of silver and 3 lambs or a cow able to produce enough milk to bath 6 virgins. If he accepts you enter and begin the dance of your people if the mother faints u may plow his daughter


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

You've all seen the video I uploaded of my families dance...the dance of a thousand slippers..talk about a clunge magnet


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You've all seen the video I uploaded of my families dance...the dance of a thousand slippers..talk about a clunge magnet


Shit man i didnt know u wer from the family of the thousand slipper dance ... i shall bow before thy


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> barney rubble


From the flinstones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

hahaa ain't had a chuckle like that in a while cheers!

the dance of my people is like an epileptic seizure.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaa ain't had a chuckle like that in a while cheers!
> 
> the dance of my people is like an epileptic seizure.


Is that a dance don or is that wat just happens after a few g&ts


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> From the flinstones


barney rubble...trouble


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2014)

these is our family dances lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> barney rubble...trouble


I know i know


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ohh how i luv pickin outta me tin ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaa ain't had a chuckle like that in a while cheers!
> 
> the dance of my people is like an epileptic seizure.


nigga pls, i can smell the envy from here! You know footloose is loosely based on my life...wait I thought you said I bust a move like some jive ass epileptic loser


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

zeddd said:


> barney rubble...trouble


mind=blown


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mind=blown


Sum crazy shit man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

How about a ruby murry lax


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

ghb said:


> how are your temps doing yorkie? the mh lights burn hot i find, that's not one of new fancy ceramics is it? mine was just a tubular shape without the bulge.


Dandy actually mate.

I don't have thermometers but I don't really need em anymore, if I can stand in a tent for longer than 10mins without breaking a sweat then it's easy below 25C. 

The fan has another speed setting left to go (it's on #2 of 3) and so does the oscillator.

I moved the fan to the other end of the duct run before fitting the MH (so now it pushes rather than pulls) doing so has more than halfed the exhaust noise and because there's no hot air going through the fan the fan internals don't warm up and add to the radiated heat anymore.

I could probably even swap out the 400w MH for another 600w and it would still be good to go without turning the fans up any more.

The weather forecast for tonight says Yorkshire will be -3C touching -5C and my intake comes straight from outside so I'm gonna give it a bash.



The bulb is a regular 400w MH, Powerplant brand.
I have a Sunblaster branded 600w MH and that has a bubble too.
It just depends on which standard design the chinese have on the books at time of manufacture, I just buy the cheapest bulbs I can find because they're all the same pretty much.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dandy actually mate.
> 
> I don't have thermometers but I don't really need em anymore, if I can stand in a tent for longer than 10mins without breaking a sweat then it's easy below 25C.
> 
> ...




just a quicky how do u deal with the damp air (humidity) for the out side air


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

I've a little dehumidifier from argos (delong) that works a treat the small one is pretty slick on the energy consumption....what's ur humidity like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Reading through the posts since I was last about is funny as fuck.

Folk thinking they grow dank yet can't tell their arsehole from their elbow when Pompey throws up some pics for help and end up spouting shite to the poor lad.

So far everybody's managed to make a wrong call.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Yesssss


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just a quicky how do u deal with the damp air (humidity) for the out side air


Warm air holds more moisture than cold air.
Humidity is a problem in summer, not winter.

But I live in quite a new build house so I have those little air flaps in the frame above my windows.
These help quite a bit but in summer I have most of the windows open in the house pretty much perminantly.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's how we go about asking a gal to go courting with us in Ireland. We give them a heart shaped potato in a sack of coal, if she carries home the sack,peel and boils the spud and leaves it outside your door it means she's interested so the tradition of courting follows and the dance of your ppl where each family has there own courting dance for example the flatley family have the river dance...anyways we first cross the fathers hand with 15 peaces of silver and 3 lambs or a cow able to produce enough milk to bath 6 virgins. If he accepts you enter and begin the dance of your people if the mother faints u may plow his daughter


Lmfao.....u know I always read everything in here relax..and since u stopped working ur fuckin head has well and truly melted, u either need to lay off them drugs or get urself back to work.......this is probly good advice but I'd rather u continued with ur ways an kept entertaining me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

damage was done long ago mate lol I've more time on my hands these days so I can really focus on talking complete n utter shite.


----------



## yidarmy (Dec 2, 2014)

howdy folks 

hope all are good, fuck knows about the grow i reckon its something to do with the ph lol asking for help in this thread or any really is fucking pointless too many ways to grow weed with success n too many opinions best to read lots n learn from ya own mistakes.

oh and the mod didnt change me password i remembered it lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Reading through the posts since I was last about is funny as fuck.
> 
> Folk thinking they grow dank yet can't tell their arsehole from their elbow when Pompey throws up some pics for help and end up spouting shite to the poor lad.
> 
> So far everybody's managed to make a wrong call.


And what wud ur advice be master yorkie? Since all of us were wrong someway


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

U been keeping quiet mate how's tricks?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And what wud ur advice be master yorkie? Since all of us were wrong someway


were not suppose to talk to him directly.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

yidarmy said:


> howdy folks
> 
> hope all are good, fuck knows about the grow i reckon its something to do with the ph lol asking for help in this thread or any really is fucking pointless too many ways to grow weed with success n too many opinions best to read lots n learn from ya own mistakes.
> 
> oh and the mod didnt change me password i remembered it lol


Hahaha so u were bashing the mods and it was u ya silly sod that had forgotten ur password the whole time lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

What was it " I've had the same password for the last.." how many years? Haha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Hahaha so u were bashing the mods and it was u ya silly sod that had forgotten ur password the whole time lmao


happy birthday mate, me net has been cut off all week only just seen it today sounded like you had a good one, how old are ya grandad? lol 

and nowt wrong with a bit of mod bashing weather ya right or wrong lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> happy birthday mate, me net has been cut off all week only just seen it today sounded like you had a good one, how old are ya grandad? lol
> 
> and nowt wrong with a bit of mod bashing weather ya right or wrong lol


Cheers m8, yeah it wasnt bad was expecting a quiet one at home but the wife got my mates and family over for a little celebration, that me the big 28 now, not long till im in my 30s like u old fuckers lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

ah mine is in the shed i extract out side the shed but in line from in the shed just out side the tent humidity is 60 - 70 when tent shut and between 40-50 when i leave tent open i got a oil heater in there to keep temp right so not to bad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i will m8 thats why i went out and brought the stuff he said  should i wait till the next feed to up the ph to 6.8 or just do it now


easy if your run off is 5.2 water next with a pH.of around 6.4 that should even it out I think mate then get a reading off that.......can't remember the last time I tested my run off its more of a noon thing being a bit anal with it lol ppm's and all that bollocks 
......I say up your nutes as well until u notice a tiny weeny burn on the tip of the leaf then you know she's fully pumped then after that give her plain water then after that carry on at 4-5ml per litre.....mine are on 6 and still not a burnt tip lol and smelling fucking scrumdiddlyumtious


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Cheers m8, yeah it wasnt bad was expecting a quiet one at home but the wife got my mates and family over for a little celebration, that me the big 28 now, not long till im in my 30s like u old fuckers lol


28!?! i always thought you was a old mush lol ya still a wee pup mate not even in ya dirty 30s yet lol

was funny reading ya posts, first was sat at home bored smoking shit gear next was waking up after a party shitfaced lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

Shit I've already wished u a happy b day ain't I Gaz ? Lol if not do it the Scottish way and have a scrappy bothdee lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeh he had a BIG BIG paper round when he was a kid bless him climbing those welsh valleys as a wee boyo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Shit I've already wished u a happy b day ain't I Gaz ? Lol if not do it the Scottish way and have a scrappy bothdee lolol


Yeah mate u said it yesterday lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Gf got me to hold her kopperberg while she hit me vape loool... What have I done... Now shes got youtube on her phone playing that song from the 90s no limit lol remember it haha she's mad hahahaha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> 28!?! i always thought you was a old mush lol ya still a wee pup mate not even in ya dirty 30s yet lol
> 
> was funny reading ya posts, first was sat at home bored smoking shit gear next was waking up after a party shitfaced lol


Mate ive lived the life of a 50yr old, ive seen and been thru more than most wud in they're full life, I also done everythi g young, got married and had kids b4 I was 21 so had to settle down a bit cos I was a bit of a tearaway in my teens and dont want my kids following in my footsteps.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ya can speak for yaself in the looks department lax ha


lol laxxyman don't need looks....remember he's got leather German clogg slippers...when he's out in them gatty are literally foaming at the gash for him


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf got me to hold her kopperberg while she hit me vape loool... What have I done... Now shes got youtube on her phone playing that song from the 90s no limit lol remember it haha she's mad hahahaha


downward spiral my friend and the thing is they get accustomed to nice weed and won't settle for any less lol.....mine started on a drag maybe 2 then shed be asleep its gradually built up to about 3 joints at night time the fuckin slag I'm gonna roll her a joint and lace it with crack lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> downward spiral my friend and the thing is they get accustomed to nice weed and won't settle for any less lol.....mine started on a drag maybe 2 then shed be asleep its gradually built up to about 3 joints at night time the fuckin slag I'm gonna roll her a joint and lace it with crack lmao


hmmmmm crack joint lol dont wana ruin the flavour by adding weed just tell her its some funky new strain n if she dont like it your smoke it lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lol laxxyman don't need looks....remember he's got leather German clogg slippers...when he's out in them gatty are literally foaming at the gash for him


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> And what wud ur advice be master yorkie? Since all of us were wrong someway


I'd be here all night if I pulled apart each comment but my advice would not be to up the feed for a start off, the claw was originally due to underwatering but is now due to too much Nitrogen all at once (hence the need for an EC meter) and because of such those leaves won't straighten out properly again.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd be here all night if I pulled apart each comment but my advice would not be to up the feed for a start off, the claw was originally due to underwatering but is now due to too much Nitrogen and because of such those leaves won't straighten out properly again.


Mate his leaves were pale and yellowing, if it had too much N surely the leaves wud have been a lot darker?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate his leaves were pale and yellowing, if it had too much N surely the leaves wud have been a lot darker?


If you give more Nitrogen than the plant can uptake in 1 sitting the leaves curl long before they go green.

If you looked at mine in person the leaves are so dark green they look almost blue, there's no claw though.

It's about gradually building the N uptake so that the plant gains health and green colour at a steady pace, not dumping a load of nutes in to try and sort things overnight and clawing the shit out of the leaves in the process and making your medium toxic and hot leading to more over fert problems later on.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

yeh mine smells nice lol just dont look all that but keeping them in veg till i sort them out a bit i gave them the 50ml of each yesterday like u said so just gotta wait till the next feed to bump up the ph if the run off is to low tho they wont take the nuts any way would they


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol don't man she'll do all ur crack... Mines like "you're allowed to go to the cannabis cup now cuz I can come"...you what? Bitch she's says "I can bring my friend over for a smoke now " (her polish friend that smokes) so now I've to give pot to her friends lol fuck this ur bang on lads


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you give more Nitrogen than the plant can uptake in 1 sitting the leaves curl long before they go green.
> 
> If you looked at mine in person the leaves are so dark green they look almost blue, there's no claw though.


I'll take ur word for that, ive never really had any issues in veg, only had probs in flower sometimes but mainly when ive neglected them,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> if the run off is to low tho they wont take the nuts any way would they


No they won't, you're right.

But you'll get lockout burn instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Mate ive lived the life of a 50yr old, ive seen and been thru more than most wud in they're full life, I also done everythi g young, got married and had kids b4 I was 21 so had to settle down a bit cos I was a bit of a tearaway in my teens and dont want my kids following in my footsteps.


ur gypsy ain't yeah? Lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur gypsy ain't yeah? Lol


Yeah from your grandmothers side ​


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah so we're related.. Swell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah so we're related.. Swell


Not really, your adopted !!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

My adopted?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice goal that Rambo.

Shame she's a bird and wont get signed by anybody proper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Slumming it on the dinner front today.

Fish fingers, chips and beans popped into my head for some reason?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice goal that Rambo.
> 
> Shame she's a bird and wont get signed by anybody proper.


i deleted it cause i didnt think the link worked? 

get some bread n butter with that dinner n its a winner lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Slumming it on the dinner front today.
> 
> Fish fingers, chips and beans popped into my head for some reason?


I made a nice slow cooked bbq pulled pork with mash and veg tonight, was fucking amazing, not had fish fingers in years unless u count slicing and breading my own fish, and even that is a rare thing as im not a big fan of a lot of fish


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Aww man I want some fish fingers...nothing wrong with that feed man..comfort feed if u ask me.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuck yer fishy fingers, get sum chicken nuggeys in ya


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd prefer chicken balls from the chinks...actually did peri peri chicken tonight. You know the sauce n bag where u put the chicken I'm the bad add the sauce..real easy.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

i had microwave jacket pots with a tub of shop brought tuna mayo n sweetcorn sandwich filler, shitloads of cheese on top and loads of butter on the pots, was quite nice actually n cost barely 3quid lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

thats fucked me up again then


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol its a learning curve dude enjoy it!n u got that pen so don't worry about it haha welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll be munching out on this soon...... Great gf already half cit declared she's getting pissed..yay


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

it should have been here yesterday but still not come yet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah well something to look forward to lol first grow my ph pen went had to use a fish tank colour chart thing but since I'd been following the same routine over n over when I got a new pen n tested it she was bang on lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

so what i do now just wait lol for the next feed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

We're talking about food man get with the program


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> so what i do now just wait lol for the next feed


next feed im finking peanut butter on toast mate, only skippys peanut butter mind the cheap shit fucks me ph up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Dude go to Holland and Barrett they have a brand of peanut butter where a kg tub is 8e n it's just peanut..serious munch lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2014)

i was going to throw so steak n chips in there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh n btw lads that "Spanish chorizo is actually British pork powder


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Dude go to Holland and Barrett they have a brand of peanut butter where a kg tub is 8e n it's just peanut..serious munch lol



only peanut butter for me mate hmmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

U obviously haven't lived mate


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U obviously haven't lived mate


holland n barret?!? not enough cals for me lax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Man the crappy stuff u can feel the sugar crush in ur teeth lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man the crappy stuff u can feel the sugar crush in ur teeth lol


skippys is exclusive lax lol sainsburys the only place i found it lol next up your be telling me marmite is better than vegimite lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Let's not go saying things we can't take back.lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

All this talk a food has me fckn starvin


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> All this talk a food has me fckn starvin


me too irish im facking starving, the docs got me on some new crazy pills proper make you hungry! like a fatcunt as meself needed that lol im in a permenant state of hungryness lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

I've a tin of meatballs from aldi I've been eyeing ip but I ate the whole pack of then crisps n a white chocolate snowman the Gfs man sent over n a massive package of munch...love marzipan man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> me too irish im facking starving, the docs got me on some new crazy pills proper make you hungry! like a fatcunt as meself needed that lol im in a permenant state of hungryness lol


I just havin had any dinner yet ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Whhhhy what's wrong with u man


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 2, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I just havin had any dinner yet ha


lolol

ive had me 3 meals im just a greedy fuck lol am bloody starved tho, gonna make some toast let it go cold then spread this nice n thick lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2014)

I had spicey squid tonight fuk knows what it will be tmrw but the mrs is on one and wants to try new shit, watevva I ll fukin eat it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Was supposed to go out for lunch the other day for my pals birthday, he ended up cancelling cos he had to bail his wrong un bird out again and had no money.

Doing the shopping last night with the missus I spotted some 850g boneless beef ribs in Morrison's so I grabbed a couple at £11 each for a bit of a Man VS Food lads treat.

When we get round to munching em I'll throw some pics up.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Aww man that man vs food used to hav me droolin at the tele


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Whhhhy what's wrong with u man


Im just a lazy fck .. im orderin from chipper now chicken tendr box + 10 extra tendr  i do luv me sum chicken from the chipper


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

I swapped the 400w MH for another 600w HPS, temp's still well within range (possibly slightly cooler).

So now I'm burning 1800w HPS (3 x 600w) from 2.5 feet above a 1.5m square canopy.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

Just spent an hour hoovering gnats and cleaning lol proper little twats these gnats are


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Av u not got the gnatrol yet dude?


----------



## o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o (Dec 2, 2014)

when you guys cut down do you leave the fan leaves on for a few days or strip em straight away? im gunna have loads of questions..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o said:


> when you guys cut down do you leave the fan leaves on for a few days or strip em straight away? im gunna have loads of questions..


Leave em on man helps the flavour


----------



## o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o (Dec 2, 2014)

last time i just took them off over 3 days and it tasted fine think im going to leave em on this time.any tips on enhancing aroma ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Pot does make her randy after all...might be the peach snaps 2 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

o0 uRbAn BlAzEr 0o said:


> last time i just took them off over 3 days and it tasted fine think im going to leave em on this time.any tips on enhancing aroma ?


Theres a product u can get its called aromatizer man shits the bomb


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pot does make her randy after all...might be the peach snaps 2 lol


Lax is gettin sum tnite


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Lax got some lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Nor the minute man for nothing


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

Gfs got rednex cotton eye Joe on..time for bed n now no limit haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dont reach for the skys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

That justbplayed... Sorry man can't seem to find my the limit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2014)

I see mixedrace is still fashionable in music lol aww man I hope ur vape arrives tomorrow


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I see mixedrace is still fashionable in music lol aww man I hope ur vape arrives tomorrow


I hope everytin arrives tomora man ... im gonna chop nxt week still kinda debatn wethr or not to flush


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2014)

No lax I haven't got gnatrol yet give us a link buddy so I get the right one...remember I'm 4 weeks in bloom in a few days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 2, 2014)

Had to turn the oscillator up another notch after all.

All cushty, time for bed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No lax I haven't got gnatrol yet give us a link buddy so I get the right one...remember I'm 4 weeks in bloom in a few days


It's totally organic man doesn't matter what stage of the flowering ur in its kills only the gnatrol larvae n then get strips to hang for the flying cunts....


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

I like the yellow sticky cards we have in these parts. And how about mosquito dunks in your water to get them..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yahoo fckn fairy came ... lax emaild ya man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yahoo fckn fairy came ... lax emaild ya man


any time man, u can't reuse those oxygen absorbers sadly lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I like the yellow sticky cards we have in these parts. And how about mosquito dunks in your water to get them..


Yeah the dunks are just as good but the gnatrol is 100% safe


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> any time man, u can't reuse those oxygen absorbers sadly lol


Yea its a shame man ... wake n bake mofos


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Loool I get 20-25 e for those bags haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loool I get 20-25 e for those bags haha


Ha ha  crazy eire


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2014)

hot shot no pest strips guys

love em, i bought one, it ept 3 tents and my loft clear for ages then sent it to me pals and es using it ow, gaian not 1 bug


i used gnat of in the medium but its not needed,


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 3, 2014)

How's things Lads chopped down the top half of the plants yesterday fucking love a Christmas crop ai . How are you all ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2014)

rollajoint said:


> fucking love a Christmas crop ai . How are you all ?


ahh fukoff

ahaha, na i had my xmas crop a few weeks bak before the thing luckily and got most me shit bought and in loft stashed from kids LUKY AS FUK ,, so yeh the plan was gto leave emt oo but im soooo glad i went the way i did 

alls good man just getting into the normal way of life, expelled sum demons recetly too, very very happy about that on a personal level.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Gonna take clones n flip tomorrow I'd say..woop woop. That short lsd pheno I have prefers not to be touched,last run I topped her n she didn't like it now shes a beast!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

I tink il hav to try a few these clone only out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

I've no clones onlies lol not till I've a place I can set up permanently. I just cloned the most vigorous ones from last run so my tents full of beasts I've that cheese suprise ur smoking clones n the lsd


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2014)

sum mug on ere needs a dry slap, lol, lax man don't top clones, bottom em and good re the gnatrol but I need all my bugs to stop their activity immediately and kill all eggs and all bugs cept ladybirds, sonly one harmless product that does this so yesterday I covered my veg tent in DE and washed em down 8 hours later end of buglife for this cycle


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Definitely look more into the gnatrol zeddd kills em really horrifically n all haha. The lsd wasn't a clone was a seed n I've been more into the last only find or top if I wanna slow it down...been arsing around alot with lst this round n they look fucking mad I'll throw pics up tonight


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)

Afternoon lads, what we all up to 2day?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Dole-->post-office ---> bong


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Not even collected my dole yet n I've already sold 3 bags lol...everyone got an Xmas bonus with the dole so ill be busy today actually


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Was a meetin but on the way hme now to smoke sum dank dank i got yeah ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing more dank than free


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing more dank than free


Nva a truer word spoke


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

same shit different day man good news my dts pen just came tho lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fuck all yous with ur dank, im smoking on some 4 day dried psycho cos ive fuck all else right now, in fairness its still pretty nice and only the littlest bit tacky in the middle, almost time to jar it ip and start the cure


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2014)

jus bought some rhiz to help the zlh establish a bit quicker just gave the potted up clones one week then giv em foliar of 1mil, any ideas wiv the rhiz from those that love it?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck all yous with ur dank, im smoking on some 4 day dried psycho cos ive fuck all else right now, in fairness its still pretty nice and only the littlest bit tacky in the middle, almost time to jar it ip and start the cure


the old slow cure hey used to do it sometimes but no one cept me likes it so its bright green now only ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2014)

wheres these photos lax?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> the old slow cure hey used to do it sometimes but no one cept me likes it so its bright green now only ha


I cure all my smoke mate, yeah the stuff I sell gets a lot less time but my personal supply gets at least 4 weeks cure


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hot shot no pest strips guys
> 
> love em, i bought one, it ept 3 tents and my loft clear for ages then sent it to me pals and es using it ow, gaian not 1 bug


*Yes those work no doubt. *
toxins in my living environment aren't an option for me.... especially anywhere I spend much time or when other ppl or kids/pets are involved. Pls check out this article at you leisure, wldnt say it's good news regarding the no-pest strips. I don't recc them fellas, just lookin' out.

http://www.wired.com/2014/01/cdc-warning-misuse-pest-strips/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Said later, lights out at 11 so they would of been sleeping wait till bout half 6- 7 tonight give em a chance...jaysus Mr 3 pics


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

zeddd said:


> jus bought some rhiz to help the zlh establish a bit quicker just gave the potted up clones one week then giv em foliar of 1mil, any ideas wiv the rhiz from those that love it?


do you ph for 6.5 in soil? if so i would ph your water to about 5 then add the rhizo, i have found if i add the rhizo then adjust ph all kinds of crazy stuff starts happening. i have never used it as a foliar though.

3ml per l of water with nothing else added. if you use root riot cubes, or jiffys for that matter, when you first see roots popping out give them a splash of rhiz and they don't stretch, just instant fishbones

you know it's good by the smell


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

yo guys just checked my little babies and the better looking one looks grate just a few tips bending down not the whole leaf now all the new growth is flat and pointing up loving the light im seeing big improvements in all the plants only 2 need feeding witch is the air pots but as im seeing the improvements how should i feed higher ph to see what the run of is or leave it at 5.8 ?


ive also got the RHIZOTONIC and ViTALiNK Silicon+


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

isn't it haze you are growing pompey? they are gonna end up 6ft+ at this rate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Sometimes I adjust my ph with rhizo for up n veg feed for down lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

yeh man ssh they about 18" at the min like little bush's been tieing the tops over lol


the bottle say 4ml per l of water of the ViTALiNK Silicon+ think ill start with 2m per l of water lol dont wanna fuck them up again


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sometimes I adjust my ph with rhizo for up n veg feed for down lol



sensible lad, i do the same when i can.
if i'm in early bloom and veg i use rhizo as ph up if i'm in late bloom i use bloombastic. i don't own a bottle of ph up lol. my A+B base will lower the ph but it will raise the e.c quite a lot so i tend to just ph my water then add the feed as i know where it will end up after everything is added.

growing weed is easy man.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

growing easy


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

well it is growing right? whether healthy looking or not you are still producing cannabis, you saw my vid i posted last week, i had a plant that looks like a greek trgedy but it still give me over 15 oz and i wont be buying weed for a while


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

yeh man true i needs to feed 2 plants but im unsure what to ph the water 2 as im seeing improvements keep it at 5.8 or up it to 6.8 to sort the run off out


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

always keep it at 5.8 whether you have ph problems or not, that would be my advice anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

ghb said:


> well it is growing right? whether healthy looking or not you are still producing cannabis, you saw my vid i posted last week, i had a plant that looks like a greek trgedy but it still give me over 15 oz and i wont be buying weed for a while


ur associating with that teacher far 2 much mate with ur "Greek tragedy" lol...fag


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just a couple pics ... il be choppin late this week or early nxt week


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Just a couple pics ... il be choppin late this week or early nxt weekView attachment 3306041View attachment 3306042


Mate they look really nice, especially with them being done completely with cfl lights, good job man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah Irish fair fucks man, I'll be having some of that actually lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

nice plant irish, did you ever prop it up to get it closer to the light? looks nice and dense.

relaxx you just don't like the fact that my analogies are lost on you, read some oscar wilde seeing as you are a pikey's cousin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Nigga pls you knows I be a word smith. Keeper gay boys to yourself mind I always though he was the head off Stephen Fry...wilde was some funny fucker mind lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cheers lads cant wait to get a hps setup bak up and runnin .. no ghb i nva botherd me hole i pulled 1 plant last week got just over 6g smokable and a load of shit i wudn waste me time smokin ... but of the 3 thats left id say il be close to the 3 oz mark not bad for shitty cfl tho ... samples will be ready for crimbo to


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Man the growth rate is insane with mh n hps in comparison to cfl you'll see massive growth every day


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man the growth rate is insane with mh n hps in comparison to cfl you'll see massive growth every day


I know man hav used before but had to get rid of as things went bad .. but things are good again and its time to start growin some dank dank


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nigga pls you knows I be a word smith. Keeper gay boys to yourself mind I always though he was the head off Stephen Fry...wilde was some funny fucker mind lol


U need to check out george the poet man .... ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

This is poetry.. 



... I'll like most poetry once it's not gay or Sylvia plath..i loved poetry from the trenches...shits dope


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2014)

Me yellow sticky gnat traps came today gor 25 of the cunts I rekon the old dyson seen most of em away as well .....plants are stinking now real nice


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

ill put some photos of my plants up when kids in bed and can see the improvements im really happy with them just wanna say thanks for all the help i know i keep asking a lot of questions but i get answered better in here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Careful don't wanna encourage every noob to come in here looking for shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> *Yes those work no doubt. *
> toxins in my living environment aren't an option for me.... especially anywhere I spend much time or when other ppl or kids/pets are involved. Pls check out this article at you leisure, wldnt say it's good news regarding the no-pest strips. I don't recc them fellas, just lookin' out.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2014/01/cdc-warning-misuse-pest-strips/


must be diffrent now mate coz they aint packaged like that and that was begingig of yr, shits changed since then but they work,,, i have cats and no porblems, got kids to, again no issues, wouldnt put anyone at risk for bugs AND u don leave em up perma anyways just few weeks at a time.

but u fire away with chemicals and sprays n shit, at week 6+ n shit U SPRAY THEM COLAS! thats the answer!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2014)

been playing the crew tday,was released yesterday, am i a nerd for getting new ps4 games when ther released? ahaha fukit

but yeh
been using my vit as reote play for the ps4, so can let the kids watch tv and flik the ps4 to remote play on the vita.
awsome!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

any one played driveclub on ps4 yet ?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one played driveclub on ps4 yet ?



its shite mate, get the crew, i got most of the games for ps4 and yeh driveclubs like forza ut worse. IMHO.
read reviews, ul like the crew better made on real life size maps of the US.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> been playing the crew tday,was released yesterday, am i a nerd for getting new ps4 games when ther released? ahaha fukit
> 
> but yeh
> been using my vit as reote play for the ps4, so can let the kids watch tv and flik the ps4 to remote play on the vita.
> awsome!


I always by a game i want wens it realeased man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Ain't wanted a console in yre n now u lads got me wanting to game again lol last game I played was quake online.. Wait cod 2


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

i got drive club with my ps4 its still sealed so mite take it some where see if they will swoop it for gta then or something car games aint really my thing the only one i played was gran turismo bk on ps2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Ps1 is 20yrs old lads. Hoe old does everyone feel now


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ps1 is 20yrs old lads. Hoe old does everyone feel now


Shit !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have about a few games for ps4 but i just keep playn fifa ut shits addictive but gives me fckn game rage


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2014)

really that long ago lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

no-pests strips are a bigtime *neurotoxin*, researched it... they ARE the same thing... dint mean to alarm anyone, so no need to be defensive.

see im not so smart like all you cats, so I can't afford to lose anymore brain cellies. word to the wise, allow the thought to gestate then thank me- laterz.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Bet abe smokes some amount of pot...abe u ever in Ireland let me know man we can be dicks to everyone #bromance


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

Kool. am a large cannabis consumer that's right, but that's all i do... can't even drink because im to compulsive lolz. let ya know if i ever get to irieland.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Neither do I...i smell a pen pal coming on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Cheese surprise... Had to delete most the pics I'd taken lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

lovely plant, tidy her up though cause that is some undercarriage!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll be taking clones  tomorrow from the bottom then round ten days into flowering I'll start lollypopin er


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

It's like tried to post my adress in every fucking pic I'd taken lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

work that slag hard!. the plant that is, not the mrs, she is stressed enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Trust me, I've humiliated that plant on several occasions...the dirty slag...at one stage I was threatening her with going medieval n pissing in her (the pot that is not the gf) if she didn't progress. But yeah I'll take 5 or 6 n keep 4 n only do a run of 4 next run n test out my 400w hps


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2014)

spit on the bitch, give it a few cock slaps and you're away. high stress training 101, it's like a foliar feed of rhizo but all proteiny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

I can see you using the protein argument on the teacher


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Gf wants vape


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gf wants vape


Ha ha ur fckd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

This is awesome... For now. we've Roy orbison on lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Cheese surprise... Had to deleteView attachment 3306129 most the pics I'd taken lolView attachment 3306130


overvegged man shes gonna struggle lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Beastmode boi


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Relax do I see ur slippers sneakin in on one of them pics???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Of course u do wouldnt be me if it wasn't


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Of course u do wouldnt be me if it wasn't


That ur trademark aye lol. Thems goina be some big plants, ur goina struggle with height tho u not think?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That ur trademark aye lol. Thems goina be some big plants, ur goina struggle with height tho u not think?


Its the trademark of the family of the thousand slipper dance ... them mofos just luv shown of ther slippers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> That ur trademark aye lol. Thems goina be some big plants, ur goina struggle with height tho u not think?


i actually have them on pots under the 400w lowered lol their really bushy


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fckn cme round pub to watch barca game and the fck ars vs south game is on wtf is world comin to


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

I see the aul bitcoin is on the rise again


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

what 241 not much really mate, went to 280ish a wk or so ago.

cheapest i brought coins was £2.90 a coin lol i see agora is dieing a death, everyones of to evo they wont be able to handle the traffic either, rinse n repeat.....lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Well just i bout a sum last week at bout 270euro its bout 310 now so just taut it was on way up ... hows u man ?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

310??? preev saying 239, google 241 even local only 250?

im alrite mate same ol shit different day, bout to harvest in the next few wk, is gonna be a tight one literally xmas wk but who dont want weed xmas week lol

is that the irish price? u poor gits pay over the odds for facking everything lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> 310??? peev saying 239, google 241 even local only 250?
> 
> im alrite mate same ol shit different day, bout to harvest in the next few wk, is gonna be a tight one literally xmas wk but who dont want weed xmas week lol


Yea man im bout to harvest nxt week aswel always good to have a xmas crop  ... i just screen shotd that


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

U talkin that monopoly sterling man ha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

im talking real money this is the fucking UK thread!!! lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ha true man lol ... fckn euro shit alri only good thing is not havn ta change goin to spain or that


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha true man lol ... fckn euro shit alri only good thing is not havn ta change goin to spain or that


i member yrs ago when it was new n that like 3+ euros to the pound lol may aswel call it the euro bitcoin lol

u been using agora much recently mate? seems dodge as fuck all these payment issues.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

I get about 80p for a euro man i remember bout 4 yrs ago wen i cud go up the north of ire and sainburys and shops wud give ya 1 euro for a pound ha made sum fckn money on drink bak then


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I get about 80p for a euro man i remember bout 4 yrs ago wen i cud go up the north of ire and sainburys and shops wud give ya 1 euro for a pound ha made sum fckn money on drink bak then


how old are you irish? i member when it was like 3.3euro to a pound must have been quite a time ago im pretty shore it was at that price back in the day tho i kinda remember a newspaper headline in the uk saying it so it must be true lol i also remember kilos at 3k, ounces at 120 lol 8ths of high grade coke 150, fuck ill go oldskool and remember 8ths of crack at 120 in the ghettos of east london.

good times lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Im only a nipper man ha 26 ... i know we hav the euro since bout 2002 but other countries had it 1999 i tink


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Im only a nipper man ha 26 ... i know we hav the euro since bout 2002 but other countries had it 1999 i tink


im not that much older 32, but im pretty shore the euro was that low when it first came out could be wrong tho mate.

33 not that long into the new year tho arrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh lol me son n me only niece are born on the same day as me tho carnt wait to they 18+ n i can go party with em lol show em how its done lol

obvs not to dad n uncles extreme mind lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im not that much older 32, but im pretty shore the euro was that low when it first came out could be wrong tho mate.
> 
> 33 not that long into the new year tho arrrrrrrghhhhhhhhh lol me son n me only niece are born on the same day as me tho carnt wait to they 18+ n i can go party with em lol show em how its done lol
> 
> obvs not to dad n uncles extreme mind lol


It prob was fck do i know ha  ... the kids might show ya a thing or 2 man ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Someone's getting ollllllddd lol!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fuckin can't wait to get home tomoro....get a few days off and see how my plants are


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)

How do lads,

Just jarred up the psy I chopped a few days back, and started chopping the biggr psy, giving the zlh an extra week


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 3, 2014)

old fukoff im 33 lol, that aint old,, zedddd and baz are oldest here id say

OBVIOUSLY ther not as old as mrs_garybhoy but shes not regular so yeh


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just over 2 oz of psychosis


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 3, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Someone's getting ollllllddd lol!


mate i feel fucking 82 let alone 32 lol im off to watch sons of anarchy its depressing all this old talk lol

have a goodun peoples.......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 3, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> mate i feel fucking 82 let alone 32 lol im off to watch sons of anarchy its depressing all this old talk lol
> 
> have a goodun peoples.......


I'm 30 m8 and don't feel old at all.....well maybe the odd time lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

ha ha youngsters reminiscing about the old days lol too funny always wondered why old cunts (present company excepted lol) down the pub did this living in the past lol obv im gonna look at the euro charts cos I don't ever remember it goin to 3 euro...so may1 2000 it dropped to about 1.9 euro briefly, charts back to 1999 so never broke 2 euros per pound , in 2004 and 2007 it reached 1.52 euros to the pound, morning peeps I cant wake and bake today cos I need a blood test and they need to find other shit than just cannabis in my blood, swear im sprouting leaves


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha youngsters reminiscing about the old days lol too funny always wondered why old cunts (present company excepted lol) down the pub did this living in the past lol obv im gonna look at the euro charts cos I don't ever remember it goin to 3 euro...so may1 2000 it dropped to about 1.9 euro briefly, charts back to 1999 so never broke 2 euros per pound , in 2004 and 2007 it reached 1.52 euros to the pound, morning peeps I cant wake and bake today cos I need a blood test and they need to find other shit than just cannabis in my blood, swear im sprouting leaves


Mornin man i didnt ever think it went as high as 3+ euro but i defo used ta get a pound for a euro up north ...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin man i didnt ever think it went as high as 3+ euro but i defo used ta get a pound for a euro up north ...


why were they doin that?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why were they doin that?


Not to sure man but it was great


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Not to sure man but it was great


just seen it in 2009 to beginning of 2010 it was nearly parity, was that when it was?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> View attachment 3306270


classy


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just seen it in 2009 to beginning of 2010 it was nearly parity, was that when it was?


Yea man was about then and shops up north gave us pound for euro great for buyin drink


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 4, 2014)

morning

i did say a may be wrong lol kinda half remember it being front page of the papers dunno what i was drinking that day then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

I miss the punt. We had fucking livestock on our coins yo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

Morning lads, well im up early and heading out to smash fuck outta a cunt
so the wife took a half day off work last week due to hurting her back moving pallets in work since then she has been put on the sick for this week as she has twisted her spine slightly, well her dickhead of a boss has decided to dock her the full weeks wages that she actually wprked for last week rather than just taking the half day she was off, so im heading to her work to get her wages in cash or tale the fuckers head off.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning lads, well im up early and heading out to smash fuck outta a cunt
> so the wife took a half day off work last week due to hurting her back moving pallets in work since then she has been put on the sick for this week as she has twisted her spine slightly, well her dickhead of a boss has decided to dock her the full weeks wages that she actually wprked for last week rather than just taking the half day she was off, so im heading to her work to get her wages in cash or tale the fuckers head off.


cunt making a woman a slave for a week, kick him in the nuts from me


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

zeddd said:


> cunt making a woman a slave for a week, kick him in the nuts from me


Lol I will mate, its a small hisband and wife run company and I know they have enough cash on the premises, shes only owed 270 quid but its the principle that she worked for it and just because shes been signed off for a week he thinks its acceptable to withold wages from hours that she did work, im in a right bad mood today so the cunt better not start any bullshit or I'll end up in the cells by lunch time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

Well im showered, ready and got my head stomping boots on, 15 mins till her work opens and im gonna go have a kick about


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Would be nice if that landed today Gary, maybe tomorrow


Defo not 2day mate just fucking bills argghh !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

U wont see it this wk if its comin from this shithole


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 4, 2014)

morning guys whats going on in the uk today


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys whats going on in the uk today


Havnt a clue man is rainin in ireland tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 4, 2014)

ah right just really cold here. just phoned game up to see how much they would give me for drive club that is still sealed and he said £15 i said wtf ur selling if for £50 he said but yours is 2nd hand i said mate its still fucking sealed he said sorry its 2nd hand and put phone down the spotty little cunt


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right just really cold here. just phoned game up to see how much they would give me for drive club that is still sealed and he said £15 i said wtf ur selling if for £50 he said but yours is 2nd hand i said mate its still fucking sealed he said sorry its 2nd hand and put phone down the spotty little cunt


Wait till after crimbo and say 1 the kids got it as a pressie but already had it ..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

Well that was easy, went dowm and told the cunt either he paid her or I was taking it from his stock and id be taking a little extra for compo, the fucker shat himself and bank transfered her wages straight away in front of me lmao, I hate pussy cunts like that who think ots ok to take the piss wit women but panic if another bloke says anythi g to them


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 4, 2014)

well done gary


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

nice one Gaz


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

tftd..."
Let's see this in a larger context: the modern world is not dedicated to realizing the intentions of the mysterious Force that created the universe. It is not based on discerning the inherent natural and moral laws that ensure our healthy development. Rather modern society is dedicated to fulfilling the greed of a tiny cabal of psychopaths - See more at: http://www.henrymakow.com/men_who_get_women_1.html#sthash.PQn3UyHb.dpuf,
Henry Makow yo


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

I tell u a joint is fucking amazing after u have been worked up and had the adrenaline pumping, now im a bit calmer its time to sort a munch!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Have to pick up me volcano on the way hme  .. cant fckn wait


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Woop woop enjoy Irish I'd zeddds smoke for mine was savage


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Good man you'll be shit faced


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2014)

well i've been for a spoons brekkie, put up the office xmas tree and decs and were now working through a bottle of remy VSOP with a crimbo music compilation on. I reckon there'll be snow by 5pm but it'll but going upwards not falling down...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i've been for a spoons brekkie, put up the office xmas tree and decs and were now working through a bottle of remy VSOP with a crimbo music compilation on. I reckon there'll be snow by 5pm but it'll but going upwards not falling down...


Sounds like my kinda job don ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2014)

aye its not a bad place to 'work'


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I tell u a joint is fucking amazing after u have been worked up and had the adrenaline pumping, now im a bit calmer its time to sort a munch!



why u been sucking ya boyfriend off? BOOM! ahaha


http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/crime-and-courts/2014/12/03/mcchicken-used-weapon/19823923/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

God bless Xmas bonus lol only in Ireland do u get a bonus on benefits haha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God bless Xmas bonus lol only in Ireland do u get a bonus on benefits haha


Not quite mate we get a 10 quid xmas bonus from the benefits every year as well even my son gets one cos he's on disability living allowance


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

We got about 45 quid. Not sure what parents get.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ahh i luv me crimbo bonus of the job


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thats me sortd for the nite


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Omg so much fukn better than joints


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2014)

the first hit is, i find if i reheat the stuff it just tastes of cardboard. i suppose i could stop being a tight cunt and just refill it every hit but i am too lazy for that. might break it out for crimbo at the mothers house, less smelly than a joint that's for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Nah man start qt 185! N bump up by ten each time then change after 3 bag fulls but keep it all in a jar n use it for cannabutter


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

You need to grow some better pot if ur shit smells n tastes like cardboard g


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2014)

cardboard and paki feet laxx, i once had a casey jones that was mango chutney, stank like a curry house, not me.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

I started at 200 seems to work fine


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 4, 2014)

how much u pay for that m8 looks good


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

vape psycho at 220 imo, get fucked up, still tasty too, zlh is good at 208


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

im vaping psycho with lemon kief all at 220, got a brain sauna on with peppery eyes...nice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Clones done.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> how much u pay for that m8 looks good


I paid nothin for it


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 4, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I paid nothin for it


fuking irish pikeys
dont py for fukall

now give me it
####i iwll say the box looks like a older one? dunnit?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope it's the digi, they just have that kinda vintage design


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 4, 2014)

ah lol they look good but not paying £300 for something i wont use that much


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

Il use it everyday and hopefully get me of the baccy joints


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

I still like my bongs but the vape poop comes in handy n it does make ur smoke last longer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

If u don't mind dabbling withthe possibly of losing ur mind I suggest champex to quit the cigs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If u don't mind dabbling withthe possibly of losing ur mind I suggest champex to quit the cigs


I tried thry champix a cpl yrs ago, they do work made me stop smoking gor about 9 months but as soon as u stop taking the pills u get the craving back for a cig


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

3yrs mother fucker...i do know what u mean though but it takes some level of commitment on ur part.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2014)

I don smoke just put in joints is all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2014)

Nasty getting baccy all up in your pots grill


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2014)

evening all vape corner I see like it ive been vaping smoking and drinking tonight, spent the day with an old business mate on his farm and am now tucking into some vino, you all good, mrs is baking xmas shit


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

blends, exo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Who's ur exo from abe?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 5, 2014)

ann arbor has a brick n mortar gene club, no flowers.
kinda difficult to have solid detailed provenance - onli grown two

as u can see my mind has beanblown, she may be legit exochi


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 5, 2014)

gave myself an exocism w two zips this fall. lost two mos


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2014)

thats not a yank putting baccy in a joint surely!?? mind blown to fuck!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

ghb said:


> thats not a yank putting baccy in a joint surely!?? mind blown to fuck!


It's abe for fuck sake he's as mad as us lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Lovely little proxy for ur android Firefox if anyone is interested..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Morning fuckers!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

So heres the zlh thats getting chopped down on sunday, it will have had just over 9 weeks flower time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Tent cleaned n 600 put in, clone tent plugged in n one of my cheese phenos needs to be supported with bamboo so I've that sorted this time around n I remember how hungry for calmag they got so ill be sure to give em another hit next feed


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking good gaz, it's def a winner for me the zlh. My plants wer flipped about a week ago after just over two week veg, the 1.5m tent is full with an even height on everything. My m8s been working on them while I've been away and I must say I'm happy with what he's done.....learnt from the best you see lol!

I've a couple pics I'll get ic3 to throw up for me if he's around


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah man,I wanna see that canopy.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2014)

everyones lovin the z, gaz man next time up the nutes u lose the pyramid buds and get very fat colas, shes a mental feeder in supercoco with 5 mil a n b and shes still hunngry


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man,I wanna see that canopy.


Get me an email and I'll send u them and u can clean them and post them, if ye want


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

On my phone I have to clean em individually...if I could do the whole file I would man.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> On my phone I have to clean em individually...if I could do the whole file I would man.


Aye next time I see ic3 on I'll see about gettin him to do it. Took a few pics there now, will be trimming some of the under shit in the next day or so tho and use some for clones....the clones my m8 took look fucked lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

No pleasing some ppl, sure it's what the under carriage is for loool, I've taken 5 clones I'll kill off one n keep the best 4 for next run, I'd taken wm off the one I posted,she's an all rounder n will literally take as much nutes as u can give her. Burnt my lsd sharing nutes 2 much calmag n mono n for her....must make growing even easier having a mentor...wankers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Smoke for the night/day, whatever ir is... ..I'll be making another one of these boards later, serious munch board for a session...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone in the market for a brand new 64gb (space grey) ipad air 2?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 5, 2014)

I hope the fck irish post is being deliverd tmora


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I hope the fck irish post is being deliverd tmora


I hope to fuck I recieve a little irish summit wit the post 2morro lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 5, 2014)

Took these pics on wed 1st one is the psycho 2nd is exo 3rd is psycho 4th is zlh as is 5 last ones exo.....and they're me little sticky traps a bought dirt cheap and work a treat I think I have more or less won the war on gnats......theres just the odd outlaw now and again girrin it Barry biggen the cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Evening ladies, what we all on this fine friday eve, I picked up a box of 12 btls of stella for a fiver out of aldi today so that along with some psychosis to smoke on shud see me safely thru the night,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yo zedd u seen them bubble man dry sift trim screens? They ain't cheap but good quality ......u do all your dry trimming over them then when your done there are some really clean trichs underneath almost looks like pile of coke its that clean I'm gonna invest in one for my next harvest


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Smoking that dbxl I posted. Got my shit on flowering happy days


----------



## John King (Dec 5, 2014)

Evening , just a quick question im going to have to run my 400 watt ballast on a extension Lead is it safe to and is a this one any good http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Way-Extension-Lead-Four-Gang-Multi-Plug-Socket-Black-Power-Cable-/231286875708?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&var=&hash=item35d9c5a63c


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

John King said:


> Evening , just a quick question im going to have to run my 400 watt ballast on a extension Lead is it safe to and is a this one any good http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Way-Extension-Lead-Four-Gang-Multi-Plug-Socket-Black-Power-Cable-/231286875708?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&var=&hash=item35d9c5a63c


Just check the extension rating and make sure it can handle just over 400w as although u got a 400w it will spike slightly higher when ur light is coming on each time

That one u posted the link for looks fine its rated at 3200w


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Fucking crazy how much better u can grow something the second time around when u grow it.


----------



## John King (Dec 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Just check the extension rating and make sure it can handle just over 400w as although u got a 400w it will spike slightly higher when ur light is coming on each time
> 
> That one u posted the link for looks fine its rated at 3200w


it says max load 3120 watts so im thinking i can run a 400 watt ballast and my rvk fan on it with out any problems ? ie it dont start melting or some shit and burn my house down


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

U could run double that easily


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

John King said:


> it says max load 3120 watts so im thinking i can run a 400 watt ballast and my rvk fan on it with out any problems ?


Yeah u cud run ur fan and ballast and prob another cpl things on it 3120w is a decent rating


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking crazy how much better u can grow something the second time around when u grow it.


Unless ur me and u fuck it beyond belief on the 2nd time after a near perfect 1st grow,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Sure my second grow had hermi from heat street after my first grow with the dog fem that didn't throw out nanners...probably gonna jinx this grow now lol blitzed the tent with bleach so fingers grossed, dunno what else could fuck it up bar rogue pollen thay has something against me...got my clone tent on n 600w n temps are 23...love winter


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening ladies, what we all on this fine friday eve, I picked up a box of 12 btls of stella for a fiver out of aldi today so that along with some psychosis to smoke on shud see me safely thru the night,


Few cans of grolsch while i wait for the gf to get here, then a nice amnesia spliff i think (hope). Debating whether to give her this new ipad for Christmas. She smokes me out every week, but not sure if its worth that much. I still consider her paying me back for her trip to amsterdsm last november.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

Fed up , miserable and iv lost me hoodie 

it's grim down south.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Aww man I use to be very bad for loosing shit when I use to go drinking...was about to tell an embarrassing story but imma watch the new agents of shield.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone in the market for a brand new 64gb (space grey) ipad air 2?



12p?


playing the crew on ps4

happy dayz


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

Im in the market for some cooltubes .... But i live in like India.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Then grow outside


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

Joking aside i am actually looking for a set asap .....yorkshireman knows where i live .

or whatever


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent ye a pm ic3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Get those pics ip ice you've got all that extra time on ur hands now


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

And i need a new xbox 


5-6" cooltubes
old xbox 360


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Get those pics ip ice you've got all that extra time on ur hands now


I dunno what email the big fags using lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Fed up , miserable and iv lost me hoodie
> 
> it's grim down south.





IC3M4L3 said:


> 12p?
> 
> 
> playing the crew on ps4
> ...


haha. Its worth about that much to me so far as an eletrical good goes, pos apple product. But im basically laundering money. Its scholarship money thst can only be soent at the uni book shop, and the only items they sell that are the MRSP is apple products (university is sponsored by them ffs), anything else is about 25 to 50 percent more than retail. Figured by the ipad for apple shop prices, 479 wuid, and then chuck it online and turn it into real money to buy a proper toy (thinking one of these 4k tvs. Saw one in pc world and fuck yes)


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> haha. Its worth about that much to me so far as an eletrical good goes, pos apple product. But im basically laundering money. Its scholarship money thst can only be soent at the uni book shop, and the only items they sell that are the MRSP is apple products (university is sponsored by them ffs), anything else is about 25 to 50 percent more than retail. Figured by the ipad for apple shop prices, 479 wuid, and then chuck it online and turn it into real money to buy a proper toy (thinking one of these 4k tvs. Saw one in pc world and fuck yes)


huh?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 5, 2014)

bradburry said:


> huh?


The forum quoting system can be quirky. However i assumed if the two posts quoted were read, it would be readily become apparent who i was responding to. My bad, I've too much faith in humanity


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

No worries my amercan friend


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

Im just being polite


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 5, 2014)

nicholasskush said:


> hey man, i may be of help even to you....so stop the fuck and place an order from me


I'm guessing your a yank? If so ur of no help to me, in my eyes ur useless.and I've all the weed I need so gtf


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2014)

lol me no need bwickreed tonigh


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 5, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Fed up , miserable and iv lost me hoodie
> 
> it's grim down south.


Hey brad which catfish episode u from ???


----------



## bradburry (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't like catfish
...shit


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice to see another load of posts disappear in 10 mins, fucking mods


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2014)

hgs shit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

Fury is pretty good I'd anyone is looking for a flick


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fury is pretty good I'd anyone is looking for a flick


startd watching it otehrday,,, the tank one innit? yeh me youngest is up still too whinging in bd so cantw atch shit and im refusing to put peppa pig on, i dont give a fuk if shes 2 nd poorly, i have pepppa bastad pig all day this is MYYY time now fukoff bed lil shit lol

fuking kids


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been disappointed with the majority of flicks this yr. Its not amazing but good never the less n the copy that's floating about is a screener.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've been disappointed with the majority of flicks this yr. Its not amazing but good never the less n the copy that's floating about is a screener.


yeh thats teh one,,, its screeener season innit, nightcrawlers is popular atm
meh

right bed for me, try get a nosh before i sleep yo,



ohhhh yeh,

got a zlh of hg like in june, gave it to the inlaws, it stretched to fuk and i told em get it outside, they did not, anyways , the husband aint ther no more and left them and the mom is talking to it n shit lol, anwyays, point being,,, in spring she said if i want i can buy her a green house and i can pop it in ther and shel grow tomatoes so i can have few plants amongst the tomatoes,just sort her owt, good for xmas harvest...

anwyays#
so yeh the plant i guess will go dormant for winter? its growing round her window lol,so yeh if i get it outside next yr it will be over a yr fucking old.

thats mad that innit,,, she has a spanish seeds SKUNK upstairs on landing, was a reg bean and is female,lol about 11" tall so again thats gunna be well old by next yr, wonder if its gunna make any difrence to the end product? gunna cut the bud and let her reveg when done and just leave her in greenhouse,not gunna take piss and start doing liver n shit outside. just few amongst the tomys n shit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

What's going on here Gary?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2014)

That fucking cow of a stoned gf is eating all my god damn cheese best go sort out this catastrophe


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's going on here Gary?View attachment 3307543


It was used on one of the earliest scottish coat of arms by William I, in the 12th century,
it still features on the scottish and british coat of arms today


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning...wake n bake just gotta find my lighter....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

you see the beavis and butthead pr ank call to hitler.? lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

have to say my wake and bake has put me back to bed hows u lot cold one i rec


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Fucking freezing over here n I offered to help a mate with his recording


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mornin lads .. yea its cold enough here ... zedd man u ever use concentrates in the cano


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2014)

keif in the cano is better than green imo, thick clouds!. it does mess the solid valve up slightly but so long as it isn't too melty you'll be reet, second shake with a bit of plant matter in has a great flavour.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

He's bang on. I've not cleaned my vape yet so don't worry she's a solid yolk.


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2014)

lol, i like a runny yolk, could do with a big messy bacon n egg butty now, i mean messy, i wanna be wearing it. works night out last night, i'm feeling fine but i did wake up in the spare room this morning, shitty little single bed, took me 5 mins to realise where i was lol. had to send my bro home cause he was spewing everywhere


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning yu fuckin twats ..lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> lol, i like a runny yolk, could do with a big messy bacon n egg butty now, i mean messy, i wanna be wearing it. works night out last night, i'm feeling fine but i did wake up in the spare room this morning, shitty little single bed, took me 5 mins to realise where i was lol. had to send my bro home cause he was spewing everywhere


Just about to make a bacon and egg bap has to be a runny egg  ...

this budder stuff i hav just turns to oil then evaps .. i know ya get that big gauze yoke for it just a bit nervous it runs throught it

Ohh and a nice cream cake for after the bap


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2014)

looks a winner irish, think i'll be following suit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Ey up lads, everybody good?

Shelled out £220 on a new motherboard and 8GB of RAM for the PC the other day.

I can feel a Far Cry 4 and COD session coming on today, come crop time I'll be dropping £260 on a new graphics card too (R9 290X).

By summer I want to be gaming in 4K UHD and that will need another £260 card strapped to the first one and a £2000 TV.

So realistically it's a about £3500 in kit to be able to game @ 4K (and even then only at about 30fps), makes me laugh when the console world use the term "Next Generation".


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Cod ghost multiplay is a fucking sport 

its opened my eyes to gaming .

i can play that fucker for hours ....love it !!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 6, 2014)

Afternoon gents,
fuck I hate irish post! 
whays everyone up to today?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Just about to make a bacon and egg bap has to be a runny egg  ...
> 
> this budder stuff i hav just turns to oil then evaps .. i know ya get that big gauze yoke for it just a bit nervous it runs throught it
> 
> Ohh and a nice cream cake for after the bap


I get fukin annoyed if I get a runny egg sarni, it gets sent back for re cooking. re extracts yeah bung it in the fat gauzy thingy and do it high imo, also good for dmt at 230


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

xmas mail suks


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ey up lads, everybody good?
> 
> Shelled out £220 on a new motherboard and 8GB of RAM for the PC the other day.
> 
> ...



imbuilding up a new pc soon, nowt special just quad or x6 and 16gb or sum shit been looking at i5/i7 and the amd x6 be


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2014)

trimming today, only one plant but she is a big leafy twat so it will take most of the afternoon to do, got dodgy guts though, so it will not be pleasant for my helper lol.

having flashbacks of last night, i was dancing with a married woman in her 50's, we were the only people on the dance floor and the lights were on high, last time i pulled a similar stunt my mate filmed me the cunt, hope nobody saw. she was made up though lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I know mate its been 3 days tho lol, it will prob turn up on monday now. Luckily I trust u lmao


wanker lol it will man she's well packaged (2xmbb, was even gonna print a label but the missus was on hand so I got her to do her girly writing on it n all n she's padded) ...I'd usually always gotten mine in 3 days bar that bank holiday weekend lol shit was in the post office well over a week haha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> my fairy landed ice and irish tx



fairy?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

He thinks ur a puff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He thinks ur a puff



ahaha nm its ok i just remebered,

fucking forgetful cunt me

inlaws def said i can buy her a greenhouse, so yeh be rolling with a yr old zlh cut and a yr old skunk, reg fem,
should be fun since the lemons already 5 ft tall growing rond the window

it will go dormant for winter wont it? obviusly its not very light atm and short days? be like 16 of and 8 on


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ey up lads, everybody good?
> 
> Shelled out £220 on a new motherboard and 8GB of RAM for the PC the other day.
> 
> ...


The electrics in this flat recently fried my shuttles psu so instead of replacing i spent £500 and upgraded to an i5 setup with 8gb of ram. Still on a crappy HD7700 or something, but it still plays far cry 3 just dandy. Looking forward to getting home where there is internet and downloading far cry 4. Gutted that i don't have internet in london fast enough to let me play it co-op, otherwiswe i'd have bought the game. My 42" tv is also on the blink, humms loudly on dark screens, really annoying, so think i'm gonna sell this ipad and some old computer stuff and buy a 4k tv as well. Not for gaming though, just for pretty films. Can't afford the the graphics cards required to run games at that res! Only a student. Need some left over for another 4tb hard drive.

And yeah, the xbox one and ps4 might be next gen, but they can't even output 1080p at 60fps, fucking pathetic.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> The electrics in this flat recently fried my shuttles psu so instead of replacing i spent £500 and upgraded to an i5 setup with 8gb of ram. Still on a crappy HD7700 or something, but it still plays far cry 3 just dandy. Looking forward to getting home where there is internet and downloading far cry 4. Gutted that i don't have internet in london fast enough to let me play it co-op, otherwiswe i'd have bought the game. My 42" tv is also on the blink, humms loudly on dark screens, really annoying, so think i'm gonna sell this ipad and some old computer stuff and buy a 4k tv as well. Not for gaming though, just for pretty films. Can't afford the the graphics cards required to run games at that res! Only a student. Need some left over for another 4tb hard drive.
> 
> And yeah, the xbox one and ps4 might be next gen, but they can't even output 1080p at 60fps, fucking pathetic.



err ps4 is 1080 and 60fps, wtf u smokin?
http://uk.ign.com/wikis/xbox-one/PS4_vs._Xbox_One_Native_Resolutions_and_Framerates


list goes on


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuckers got me window shopping alien ware lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> err ps4 is 1080 and 60fps, wtf u smokin?
> http://uk.ign.com/wikis/xbox-one/PS4_vs._Xbox_One_Native_Resolutions_and_Framerates
> 
> 
> list goes on


Far cry 4, now that's a game i'm interested in, not shitty COD, and oh right, look at that, 30fps. Good work!

And that's without even taking into account how shit the graphics are comparatively speaking.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Far cry 4, now that's a game i'm interested in, not shitty COD, and oh right, look at that, 30fps. Good work!
> 
> And that's without even taking into account how shit the graphics are comparatively speaking.



i got a nice ps4 collection now. and i LOVE my vita. remote play is fucking awsome
been playing shadow of mordor thats a good game, but i cant get into it. into the crew right this minute. gta ps4 got bored straight away

im one of these whoo wont sit and grind on a game,, il play it for a week then sumemrt else then go bak,

but games like destiny and the crew are online only and ther the ones i really lke coz ther not on disk so can literally do anythin with teh game
and the crew is mental, one race is over 4 hrs. real size map of the us, obviously sum liberties but took me nrly 1hr 20 to drive across the map on the main highway
crazy,crazy but good

i have cod but yeh its bobbins, good for a bit of fast paced fun bt nothing more


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i got a nice ps4 collection now. and i LOVE my vita. remote play is fucking awsome
> been playing shadow of mordor thats a good game, but i cant get into it. into the crew right this minute. gta ps4 got bored straight away
> 
> im one of these whoo wont sit and grind on a game,, il play it for a week then sumemrt else then go bak,
> ...


I'm the same. I just have a range of various games installed, play for about half an horu' at a time, then quit. Can't understand how the gf can sit there for 5 hours grinding through final fantasy and those kind of tedious as shit games.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm the same. I just have a range of various games installed, play for about half an horu' at a time, then quit. Can't understand how the gf can sit there for 5 hours grinding through final fantasy and those kind of tedious as shit games.


 oh uk yeh, i get bored about a hr in, i sit ther looing at the games thinking hmmm, take one out and put it bak then another and lolol

shits boring.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


>


I did a tour of nam.....cheltenam....fuk it was hot


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm the same. I just have a range of various games installed, play for about half an horu' at a time, then quit. Can't understand how the gf can sit there for 5 hours grinding through final fantasy and those kind of tedious as shit games.


oh no ur gf plays final fantasy? Sorry man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm talking about the new COD.
The rest are shite unless you go back in time 10 years.

PS4 can only do 1080p @ 60fps on a handfull of games but the texture quality is sub par to be able to do so.
PS4 is only "Next Gen" compared to consoles that went before, the technology isn't objectively next gen at all but actually obsolete.

The graphics chips used in consoles, even the PS4 and Xbox ONE are based on years old tech and over priced.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I did a tour of nam.....cheltenam....fuk it was hot


I've a cousin travelling, in Vietnam at the minute, they send me loadsa pics from places there at......some fucked up shit in some pics and videos. Seen a video of a cafe they where in in Thailand with what looked like a live cat in the fridge lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah I've a friend at it aswell I posted a few pics here a few months ago of cannabis growing on the trek was sweet


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Morning yu fuckin twats ..lol





bradburry said:


> Im just being polite


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

We know abe; bitches be crazy...they called it hysteria for a reason.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

bitches be crazy.. indeed. haaaa






sounds not great and doesn't get rlly goin til 2:20, but checkintro. tough crowd heh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Free range dry rubbed roast chicken, chips and chunky asparagus for dinner.

What you lot munching?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Ghost multiplay...
> 
> its opened my eyes to gaming .
> i can play that fucker for hours.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I've a cousin travelling, in Vietnam at the minute, they send me loadsa pics from places there at......some fucked up shit in some pics and videos. Seen a video of a cafe they where in in Thailand with what looked like a live cat in the fridge lol


sounds like Vietnam not Thailand man very dif places re animals, the thais have a generally chicken fish pork sorta diet, the gooks will eat anything so long as it was living 30 secs ago, fukn orrible some places specialise in rare animals gag and then theres the dog markets.....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sounds like Vietnam not Thailand man very dif places re animals, the thais have a generally chicken fish pork sorta diet, the gooks will eat anything so long as it was living 30 secs ago, fukn orrible some places specialise in rare animals gag and then theres the dog markets.....


Was def Thailand zeddd, in the cafe was also cats lying round the tables and shit the dirty little bastards. Maybe they just put the one in the fridge to cool off I dunno. Also seen videos of elephants with shackles round their ankles ffs


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Free range dry rubbed roast chicken, chips and chunky asparagus for dinner.
> 
> What you lot munching?


Miller and psychosis lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just out havin a couple pints meself chopped this mornin so needed a drink ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Was def Thailand zeddd, in the cafe was also cats lying round the tables and shit the dirty little bastards. Maybe they just put the one in the fridge to cool off I dunno. Also seen videos of elephants with shackles round their ankles ffs


oh yeah they do that for them in the hot season ha ha madheads, and yeah the ele s need shackles mate cos they fukin stomp people cos they get pissed off at their slave life


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Miller and psychosis lol


SHOULD BE SOME FUKIN ARGUIN LATER THEN LOL


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

im on the xmas brandy, just cooked kale with garlic and soy for a munch


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2014)

9 types of cheese and a pot of fondue


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> 9 types of cheese and a pot of fondue


Posh cunt!!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> SHOULD BE SOME FUKIN ARGUIN LATER THEN LOL


Lol no m8 I'm chilled....that and I might take a few pills my m8 has later lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Free range dry rubbed roast chicken, chips and chunky asparagus for dinner.
> 
> What you lot munching?


mixed spice chicken, mozzarella balls n sun dried tomatoes..


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

weirdo


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

What!! That nob abesupercro fucking deleted a post ......chicken shit twat


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mixed spice chicken, mozzarella balls n sun dried tomatoes..


Where's the fuckin spuds at relax?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


my phone wont even play the vid.......weirdo creep


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

More of a sweet potato man myselflol
When you've potatoes with literally every meal growing up u wanna try new things... Like baby potatoes haha


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Where's the fuckin spuds at relax?





tip top toker said:


> 9 types of cheese and a pot of fondue


what cheeses you get? Tws


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

wTFcld have just as easily been a compliment..
how is ur paradigm today mainy..?

quick w the insults, srry to place ya on the defns m8, no disrpt intended. Yo-



bradburry said:


> my phone wont even play the vid.......weirdo creep


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> my phone wont even play the vid.......weirdo creep


nirvana nevermind,that's teen spirit..if you've not heard of it ur the "weirdo creep" haha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> wTFcld have just as easily been a compliment..
> how is ur paradigm today mainy..?
> 
> quick w the insults, srry to place ya on the defns m8, no disrpt intended. Yo-


it a good tune mate don't listen to that cock muncher dannyboy aka Bradbury hes jus here for our entertainment


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> it a good tune mate don't listen to that cock muncher dannyboy aka Bradbury hes jus here for our entertainment


Its not entertainment any more tho


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> wTFcld have just as easily been a compliment..
> how is ur paradigm today mainy..?
> 
> quick w the insults, srry to place ya on the defns m8, no disrpt intended. Yo-


it wasn't a complement though so don't make yourself look good with the uk guys........YOU FUCKING DELETED IT FOR A REASON U NOB .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Its not entertainment any more tho


I am laughing but I am totally fuked


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

that's fido... naw, benji that lil pooch Wthello. wwe call it dinner over here(lol) ffs. 


zeddd said:


> .....and then theres the dog markets.....


*happy thoughts now*


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Children


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> More of a sweet potato man myselflol
> When you've potatoes with literally every meal growing up u wanna try new things... Like baby potatoes haha
> 
> what cheeses you get? Tws


2 types of cheddar, red leister, boursin, mozarella, emmental, edam, i forget the others. Just went a bit nuts in asda. Also got a bunch of those caribbean patty's to try out.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

abe s done the time hes been around, u however are a cockgobbling tranny till proven otherwise


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> it wasn't a complement though so don't make yourself look good with the uk guys........YOU FUCKING DELETED IT FOR A REASON U NOB .


goin a lil paranormal on me m8..... ranchorelaxo

*sheepishhuggy*


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> 2 types of cheddar, red leister, boursin, mozarella, emmental, edam, i forget the others. Just went a bit nuts in asda. Also got a bunch of those caribbean patty's to try out.


stoned and pissed?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> goin a lil paranormal on me m8..... ranchorelaxo
> 
> *sheepishhuggy*


without a shadow of a doubt........DRUNK!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

hey bradburry pal I didn't delete shit btw, iswear to nevaeh420 on this matter. peace out yo just messin.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> abe s done the time hes been around, u however are a cockgobbling tranny till proven otherwise


lol.... Whatever sir


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> hey bradburry pal I didn't delete shit btw, iswear to nevaeh420 on this matter. peace out yo just messin.


defo drunk !!!!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> hey bradburry pal I didn't delete shit btw, iswear to nevaeh420 on this matter. peace out yo just messin.


WOW


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Children


your point?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> stoned and pissed?


Neither  Just very much in the mood for a cheese toasty extravaganza. That kind of weather.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

There's always time for a cheese tostie........especially when its on @abesupercro head


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

That was me yesterday man lol I bought one cheese cuz it was made a few miles away, then I got grapes n before I knew it I was in tesco buying chutney n 4 other cheeses...nothing like a cheesetastic night in...especially with all those delicious cheeses out this time of yr.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Drop dead then die


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> your point?


zedd zedd zedd wtf r u talking about pal


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

if ur trying to sell something few short points at the start I skimmed it n saw kickstarter n tbh that's all I'd seen lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Drop dead then die


drop dead then die? Loooool


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Neither  Just very much in the mood for a cheese toasty extravaganza. That kind of weather.


I have to be tripping to eat 9 dif cheeses, in fact lsd was the beginning of the end for my love of proper cheese and it killed milk for me forevermore, peak trip I started to look at cheese down a microscope....u deffo don't wanna do that if u a chef lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> drop dead then die? Loooool


i was feeling aggressive lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i was feeling aggressive lol


abe won so.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Won't touch milk but fuck me I loooove cheese.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

I can make cheese .....mozzarella is well easy to make in about 2 hours


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Drop dead then die


_*Devil’s Bridge*_

*Kromlauer Park is a gothic style, 200-acre country park in the municipality of Kromlau in the Görlitz Gablenzgasse district in Germany. An incredible attraction of the park is the Rakotzbrücke, more popularly known asDevil’s Bridge.*

*The impressive arch bridge was built around 1860. During its construction, other peculiar rock formations were built on the lake and in the park. Devil’s Bridge is no longer open to the public to ensure its preservation. A unique feature of the bridge is that its reflection on the water’s surface creates a flawless circle, regardless of which side is being viewed.*


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3307916View attachment 3307919


looks like u steal the containers of clothes people donate to africans


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3307928
> View attachment 3307927
> 
> _*Devil’s Bridge*_
> ...


blah blah blah Abe that is soooooo shit


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> I can make cheese .....mozzarella is well easy to make in about 2 hours


Twat?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Twat?


huh? What's wrong with that


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> blah blah blah Abe that is soooooo shit


Butthurt?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> looks like u steal the containers of clothes people donate to africans


lool it's a darth vader bath robe... duhhb


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> Butthurt?


no


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lool it's a darth vader bath robe... duhhb


yes the original lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2014)

So bradburry is dannyboy go figure ???


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> So bradburry is dannyboy go figure ???


over easy man


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> So bradburry is dannyboy go figure ???


yes i am dannyboy...well done


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

no one can infiltrate the uk thread....challenge....ha ha love xmas


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> yes i am dannyboy...well done


welcome home nigga


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> welcome home nigga


say what!!!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Who's fannyboy?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

he was a gay person


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he was a gay person


Was he .. fck i didnt know ha


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he was a gay person


was ? Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> he was a gay person


Ur so polite zeddd lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

What's this got to do with me


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur so polite zeddd lol


yeah but I was typing it thru clenched teeth and spitting lyrics


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Did no one get on with him ?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Did no one get on with him ?


u wud


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u wud


Yep!....two fuckin faggots


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

...warm milk and laxatives cherry flavored antacid.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Yep!....two fuckin faggots


suck dick amigo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Suppose I'll treat myself tonight n have a few smokes.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

Alright faggot haters how are we all? Got a bit of work to do on the tents tonight bought shit load of 1.2m nice thick strong canes to strengthen the tents up as they're on their last legs due to the big dutty rvk's sucking them off all day ......but its gonna be a reet pain taping em all on with the tent all up....now do u rekon I could jut simply slide the tent skin off the frame without removing anything apart from 1 fan and all be well? Then I can get in a lot easier naaaaaa mean


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

What strain laxxyboy?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Dbxl...less fruity pheno which I find more musky/ cheesy, especially when u grind er up...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

I wouldn't try it by yourself mate, sounds like an accident waiting to happen...u planning on having the hood attached n all?


----------



## Bradburry. (Dec 6, 2014)

fuks going down here then?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Ghetto is about to kill all his shit lol...if it goes pear shaped pls take a pic, you'll laugh in yrs to come.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Bradburry. said:


> fuks going down here then?


funny

i don't know who you are but your defo a dick lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Loool, genius


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Fine, screw u guys im going hanging out with my dark net friends


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

When the last riots broke out I was having a party at my house n we were all buzzing watching the news was weird haha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2014)

parochial bullshit drag yerselves into the 21 st c imo lol


----------



## Bradburry. (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> funny
> 
> i don't know who you are but your defo a dick lol



but i thought u liked a little dick? so whats your problem sista?


----------



## John King (Dec 6, 2014)

Wadup doe , im back with another gay fucking question i no , but i have a old extension lead that is 13 amp and i have a "5 rvk that needs 5amp to be powerd Can i use this old extension lead with my rvk ? im no electrician


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

John King said:


> Wadup doe , im back with another gay fucking question i no , but i have a old extension lead that is 13 amp and i have a "5 rvk that needs 5amp to be powerd Can i use this old extension lead with my rvk ? im no electrician


Only if u put a 5amp fuse in the 13amp extension lead


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Bradburry. said:


> but i thought u liked a little dick? so whats your problem sista?


you will die lol


----------



## John King (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Only if u put a 5amp fuse in the 13amp extension lead


Gotchu , im thinking i might As well just buy this then http://www.onestopgrowshop.co.uk/grow-tools-accessories/electrical/5-metre-mains-lead-3-core-black-with-moulded-5-amp-plug-and-stripped-ends.html but it has 3 ends im only going to need 2


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

John King said:


> Gotchu , im thinking i might As well just buy this then http://www.onestopgrowshop.co.uk/grow-tools-accessories/electrical/5-metre-mains-lead-3-core-black-with-moulded-5-amp-plug-and-stripped-ends.html but it has 3 ends im only going to need 2


Then cut one off, duhh!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Exactly what i was gunna say


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna watch the new bill Murray flick (st Vincent)...what a magnificent man..come on lads, you would


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Exactly what i was gunna say


More fuckin lies.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

John King said:


> Gotchu , im thinking i might As well just buy this then http://www.onestopgrowshop.co.uk/grow-tools-accessories/electrical/5-metre-mains-lead-3-core-black-with-moulded-5-amp-plug-and-stripped-ends.html but it has 3 ends im only going to need 2


if u haven't done any research but insist on growing buy one of em rip off sets on ebay


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> More fuckin lies.....


suck dick.....i don't even know u


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> suck dick.....i don't even know u


Haha but I know ur full of shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Windows 8.1 Pro x64 Black Edition.

YES!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

And it's about to get all fox-tail city up in this biznitch.

I'll see about some pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah man pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

Job done fuck me shit gets sweaty under them 600's just had to have a shower.....I left the skin on lol and struggled but now its tight as fuck my tent looks nice n square again now lol......4 weeks in and things are looking fucky psy smells sooooo nice just like exo but got a sweeter note to it .....them yellow sticky gnat traps are a bastard hen u forget they're there lol lost a few leaves and half a bud lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Job done fuck me shit gets sweaty under them 600's just had to have a shower.....I left the skin on lol and struggled but now its tight as fuck my tent looks nice n square again now lol......4 weeks in and things are looking fucky psy smells sooooo nice just like exo but got a sweeter note to it .....them yellow sticky gnat traps are a bastard hen u forget they're there lol lost a few leaves and half a bud lmao


 There a bastard them traps m8, I lost a sock to one of them lol. Any drugs tonight u ghetto mofo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm always in a right mood after I've been working under those fucking lights haha


----------



## Bradburry. (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Windows 8.1 Pro x64 Black Edition.
> 
> YES!




fukoff with ya 8.1 bullshit

stik to se7en

and dont start with your billy bullshit oh this wont run on currant architechture coz the flux capaicitar in the 15.6 quadrent of the 11th dralon works in sync with the hyperthreaded 4th core of xur

fact is tiz shit


and u the fake bradburry

ur a gay black cunt, dunno witch is worse?

wait gay cunt? sounds like a oxymoron? ud know those wouldnt u bradburry hunny bunny



heat on film 4 hd just starting

yo braddas.... il by a app just for u and your boyf and upcoming family since yano.....ur all fucked over ther


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Bradburry. said:


> fukoff with ya 8.1 bullshit
> 
> stik to se7en
> 
> fact is tiz shit


I've got 800 sheets worth of custom gaming hardware and 15 years rig building experience here that says you obviously have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Tbh yorkie he had you at "flux capacitor"...I'm happy with 7 myself.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tbh yorkie he had you at "flux capacitor"


Please......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3308053 View attachment 3308054


Looking good yorkie, is that all exo?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looking good yorkie, is that all exo?


Cheers man, pulled em back nice.

Mostly Psycho, there's only 2-3 Exo I think.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers man, pulled em back nice.
> 
> Mostly Psycho, there's only 2-3 Exo I think.


Looking a hell of a lot better than that last scrogg u done with the big plants, they just don't seem to yield well that way, I tried it too. How many plants are there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> There a bastard them traps m8, I lost a sock to one of them lol. Any drugs tonight u ghetto mofo


lmfao lost a sock to one haha haha well I'm just waiting for the Mrs to fuck off to bed so I can get the crack pipe out got a couple of cheeky hits do get rid of and she's taking fucking ages man I'm sure she doing it on purpose ffs women ay


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lmfao lost a sock to one haha haha well I'm just waiting for the Mrs to fuck off to bed so I can get the crack pipe out got a couple of cheeky hits do get rid of and she's taking fucking ages man I'm sure she doing it on purpose ffs women ay


I'm waiting on someone to call up to get rid of them to me and my m8 beat these pills in us lol, there taking ages too ffs. Some more of these yellow doves they ain't that strong but good and clean, nice buzz


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lookin top titty yorkie can't wait for mine to start bulging lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

OK yorkie ffs we seen them the first time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm waiting on someone to call up to get rid of them to me and my m8 beat these pills in us lol, there taking ages too ffs. Some more of these yellow doves they ain't that strong but good and clean, nice buzz


phone the cunt up and tell him to get here naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Looking a hell of a lot better than that last scrogg u done with the big plants, they just don't seem to yield well that way, I tried it too. How many plants are there


Yeah I think they need plenty of internode buildup before flip relative to the size of the plant, otherwise you just get big fuck off plants with a screen full of golf balls like I did.


There's 8 plants in 8L smart pot type with granulated myco added at transplant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

A bit of biogrow thrown in to the mix once a week or so to feed the myco.

Good shit, I'll be using the myco again but find some cheaper stuff than that RHS sponsored stuff.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

Have a look at vitalink bio pac.....its pretty cheap and u only have to use a tiny amount


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 6, 2014)

I can't see much benefit in the liquid stuff to be honest, the granulated goes in at transplant and colonises the roots fully over a 4-6 week period as the plant goes through veg, I reckon the liquid stuff probably won't be as concentrated either.

I could tell the difference after about 3 weeks and they only had half the dose on the packet as it tells you to use grams per litre of pot size and there was only enough for half a dose with 1 packet.

Mind the packet only cost 4.50 but even so the same stuff can be had for cheaper unbranded.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Bummble time lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've used the plant magic granules and the rootgrow granules I'd say the plant magic are better but I'm gonna get a bottle of this biopac and see what its like....my mates just pulled 50 off 3 600's using vitalink range and its all bang on propa piff.....I gave him 2 exo cuts as well he's bringing all that round 2morro so we'll see how or if it effects the flavours in any way .......normally yano exo is a hungry bitch he just ran it on what it says on the bottle and he didn't have a yellow leaf or fuck all 2 really nice plants


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've used the plant magic granules and the rootgrow granules I'd say the plant magic are better but I'm gonna get a bottle of this biopac and see what its like....my mates just pulled 50 off 3 600's using vitalink range and its all bang on propa piff.....I gave him 2 exo cuts as well he's bringing all that round 2morro so we'll see how or if it effects the flavours in any way .......normally yano exo is a hungry bitch he just ran it on what it says on the bottle and he didn't have a yellow leaf or fuck all 2 really nice plants


I was getting 40 odd+ off the 3 600s I had going, 50s nice. I hope to get mine going to get 30 off the 2 600s, in the next few months I'll have two of these set ups plus a cloning place if all goes well


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

fuksake time to look for a private rented place.

just for me, no drama, need to grow and obv cant do it here. dont wanna uproot the family, its no tt fair but shit gota earn. so flat or house it is.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuksake time to look for a private rented place.
> 
> just for me, no drama, need to grow and obv cant do it here. dont wanna uproot the family, its no tt fair but shit gota earn. so flat or house it is.


My m8s doing the same thing m8, separate place for him and the grow, his situation is similar to urs after what happened and all.......anyways I'm fuvked


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> My m8s doing the same thing m8, separate place for him and the grow, his situation is similar to urs after what happened and all.......anyways I'm fuvked



yeh gunna have to split with the missus (yano) then find a place for me.... if i wangle it i will be able to get a council place


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fuksake time to look for a private rented place.
> 
> just for me, no drama, need to grow and obv cant do it here. dont wanna uproot the family, its no tt fair but shit gota earn. so flat or house it is.





IC3M4L3 said:


> fuksake time to look for a private rented place.
> 
> just for me, no drama, need to grow and obv cant do it here. dont wanna uproot the family, its no tt fair but shit gota earn. so flat or house it is.





IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh gunna have to split with the missus (yano) then find a place for me.... if i wangle it i will be able to get a council place


Aye youll sort it.......was goina write somtheldr else but I'm mamhkled here!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye youll sort it.......was goina write somtheldr else but I'm mamhkled here!



hammered on them not very strong pills?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> hammered on them not very strong pills?


Last time iv ook them they didn't seem strong my m8 and me took 2 each and has on the kitchen flool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Everyone fuked off then. That ghetto cunt musta fucked off with his crack pipe


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just ate another coiuple there, goina be a long night lol....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Jaysus hydro u legend.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

gutted we never got a running commentary of ghettos crack love in last night. how is everyone this morning? 
i woke up at 11:40, that's a late one for me, feel fucking great to be honest.

got 480g from my billberry #1, it's neither bluesy or hazey it's like over ripe mango possibly even a little pineapple in there, all head and no body though, i reckon it'll make great weed for playing poker on if nothing else.

chopped the bill # 2 yesterday and it is very bluesy, a bit musky, indica couch lock i s what i'm guessing. it is choc full of nanner but they were jaffas i'm thinking cause i never saw a sinlge grain of pollen or any seeds when i opened the buds right up. tooke me and a mate 3+ to trim the twat.






listen to him go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Always enjoy ur vids..mind it sounds like ur fans fucked or whatever that sound it, ishits doing me nut in.mango/pineapple sounds delicious man bet she'll taste savage in the vape.gotta love them Xmas sales.


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

its the scissors you gimp, listen to turbo fingers freddy! you would have taken a week to chop that plant lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

Bradburry. said:


> fukoff with ya 8.1 bullshit
> 
> stik to se7en
> 
> ...


choose one ball.......i'll slap your mother with the other


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> choose one ball.......
> i'll slap my own mother with the other


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> its the scissors you gimp, listen to turbo fingers freddy! you would have taken a week to chop that plant lol


jaysus fucking Christ boy, I'd call him the lawnmower man haha


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

yeah, the match was on at half 5 and i think it was about half 3 when i made the vid so we were both going like a pair hedge trimmers, spring loaded scissors is the key, anybody who trims with traditional scissors is missing out big time!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3308541


 you reading my text wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

You guys really know how to have fun g...lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2014)

sat on an upturned pot with no distractions, having even the radio on can make you stop for a second lol, i'm a slave driver, the only time i stopped myself is to make that shitty vid.

dead in here today innit, what is everyone up to?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just vapin sum quick dried northrn lits watchin the barca game and a couple drinks to ... messi just scored a cracker glad it came before half time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Mixing nutes with this fucker clinging to me for the whole thing, he's got his head on my lap as I'm posting this...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Days are always dead without Rimmer about posting some sort of dare devil crap


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

Lets not forget the tarten pjs and slippers man .. no wonder he wont leave ya alone and u lookin fly as fuk ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Jaysus, if we were out I'd say u were trying to get in me undies lol... Suppose, I've the slippers on,bringing it onto myself tbh.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

Aftnoon fuckers, wats happening then just been away for 1 day and missed like 10 pages on the thread


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus, if we were out I'd say u were trying to get in me undies lol... Suppose, I've the slippers on,bringing it onto myself tbh.


Nah man u wudn know i was comin on to ya i generally just slip sumtin into ur drink if i like ya


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

And that's why u can't go to ur local anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Aftnoon fuckers, wats happening then just been away for 1 day and missed like 10 pages on the thread


It's 10 pages of abe owning this noob that's getting on everyone's nuts


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> And that's why u can't go to ur local anymore


No thats why i had to move .. new local is ok for now ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Since it's quite check out my next ebay purchases and there is even something for ice to get yorkie for Xmas  ...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

yo ghetto I gt that liquid seaweed, wat u givin it im on 1 ml till I hear from the cocomaster


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yo ghetto I gt that liquid seaweed, wat u givin it im on 1 ml till I hear from the cocomaster


good stuff that 

i do 1 ml / lt 

go for hard nugs .....so an old timer told me .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> good stuff that
> 
> i do 1 ml / lt
> 
> go for hard nugs .....so an old timer told me .


oh good ol timers fukin rock


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

trying not to finish the brandy, already done the wine, weed is more constant than oxygen so shoul make it thru, the xmas tree is up and its 9 ft with 1000 lights 70 butty and the mrs has still got a face on, lol fukin hormonal creatures


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh good ol timers fukin rock


 the old veteran growers info and experience is priceless


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

A friend came back from Europe with seeds he bought. His dumb ass didn't write it down but thinks it's called UK Kush. Its got that Kush taste. He's more sure of the UK then the Kush. The name conversation started before the bud was done. And Kush was one of three he's sure it had to be one of. Fn stoners.... Lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> A friend came back from Europe with seeds he bought. His dumb ass didn't write it down but thinks it's called UK Kush. Its got that Kush taste. He's more sure of the UK then the Kush. The name conversation started before the bud was done. And Kush was one of three he's sure it had to be one of. Fn stoners.... Lol.


if its got that kush taste then its prob uk kush if its uk too yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

STRAIGHT KUSH


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> if its got that kush taste then its prob uk kush if its uk too yeah


She is indica dominate with big thick leaves. No citrus or berry in this girl. Very heavy smoke. Lots of expansion. Have moms going now.. I'm a Cloner. I bud my moms in a perpetual bud room. Pull 2 to 6 plants a weeks. From 8 to 30 ounces a week. I run 11 strain now. Including Sunset Sherbet. Amsterdam Chronic is another one I really like. Great yield and high. Been running her 2 years. Any other UK named strains the UK Kush might be? Other then Kush m


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

Shit cant belive this mofo got a hold of the UK kush


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

just sharing some northern Cali buds. The bottom one is Sunset Sherbet. Middle Chernobyl. Top buds I don't remember. Last month pic. Probably sunset.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Lovely grow man n nice journal. Indoor and outdoor! Ur yields sound unreal man fair fucks..let's hope ur not a pussy


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Shit cant belive this mofo got a hold of the UK kush


Look up Sunset Sherbet. I have her too. I have other strains I shouldnt.... Nice being me.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> STRAIGHT KUSH


hardmode kush no doubt about it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Look up Sunset Sherbet. I have her too. I have other strains I shouldnt.... Nice being me.


im not a fan of defoliation..pun intended


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im not a fan of defoliation..pun intended


whose pullin leaves bruv?


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im not a fan of defoliation..pun intended


I am.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> whose pullin leaves bruv?


yank...on his outdoor.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 7, 2014)

I need that sherbert or the Y


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lovely grow man n nice journal. Indoor and outdoor! Ur yields sound unreal man fair fucks..let's hope ur not a pussy


If you are what you eat, then I'm a pussy....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

We don't eat cat over here man...move along weirdo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

fukin nob end I agree


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ohh great another friend to play with


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

do one more like


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We don't eat cat over here man...move along weirdo


Too funny. 
If I was eating your cats, I'd be Muslim.....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lovely grow man n nice journal. Indoor and outdoor! Ur yields sound unreal man fair fucks..let's hope ur not a pussy


why u sucking noob cock? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why u sucking noob cock? lol


false sense of security...lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Too funny.
> If I was eating your cats, I'd be Muslim.....


Not unless they were slaughtered halal.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3308839
> I am. View attachment 3308834


seriously tho looks very amateur, diff veg tech for same plants, no fat stems, def, and all the leaves cunted off


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone else hate Ricky Gervais/ Gervase? not one bit funny in my opinion.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> seriously tho looks very amateur, diff veg tech for same plants, no fat stems, def, and all the leaves cunted off


Many indica dominate strain produce more bud if defoliated just before week 4. Other things go into that. And those are over 3 feet tall. Some almost 4. I also lollipop my plants. I also grow over 2.5 pounds per 1000 watt light. I have 33 years doing this and test everything I do side by side with ones I havent. Test for yield and quality. Did first 6 weeks outside then finished last 4 inside. That's 16 plants under 1 light in. 5'x5' area. 3 gallon pots. And do you notice no stakes holding my plants up. They are strong enough to support themselves.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 7, 2014)

My mother room..
 My clone and teen room.... 
So how noob am I???


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

noob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone else hate Ricky Gervais/ Gervase? not one bit funny in my opinion.


Not a fan or him either but his mate Karl pilkington is a funny motherfucker, his moaning of life series was a good laugh,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Ooooh snap!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Not a fan or him either but his mate Karl pilkington is a funny motherfucker, his moaning of life series was a good laugh,


i don't like him much either


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ooooh snap!


gay?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> gay?


Tell us sumtin we dnt know


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

or bicurious lol?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Can't a man be both fabulous and straight?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Let's express our feelings in the form or interpretive dance!...nothing gay about that


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

actually that is the only sensible conclusion....mmmm...lets see


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

U really are drunk aren't u


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U really are drunk aren't u


no not at all just aggressive


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

I couldnt even look at a drink 2day, was at a party last night and drunk more than i thought possible, fucking suffering for it 2day,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I couldnt even look at a drink 2day, was at a party last night and drunk more than i thought possible, fucking suffering for it 2day,


get yaself blazed mate and a wee nip o the wisky?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

zeddd said:


> get yaself blazed mate and a wee nip o the wisky?


Ive been smoking on psycho since i woke up about 2 this afternoon, so im pretty blazed already, but fuck the whisky id end up spewing everywhere my stomach couldnt handle it today,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

A pic of me and a mate from last night at the party


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 7, 2014)

i carnt fucking stand that ricky gervais cunt, all them fake belly laughs at everything aint funny in the slightest.

@ gboy i reckon your spidey lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt fucking stand that ricky gervais cunt, all them fake belly laughs at everything aint funny in the slightest.
> 
> @ gboy i reckon your spidey lol


Lol u wud be wrong then mate im the Hulk,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 7, 2014)

i just thought the beer in hand thats gboy lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3308874 My mother room..
> View attachment 3308875 My clone and teen room....
> So how noob am I???


very very noob


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i just thought the beer in hand thats gboy lol


Before i cropped the pic u would have seen an empty bottle in front of me lmao mine was downed before the pic


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> very very noob


@abe supercro


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 7, 2014)

you have a good party then gboy? did u keep it clean with just the beers n weed?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 7, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> you have a good party then gboy? did u keep it clean with just the beers n weed?


Yeah was just drink and smoke at the party mate i had a load of older family members there as well so didnt want a load of class a's flying around,
party was a good laugh most ppl got into the spirit and came in fancy dress, only down side was the night went too quickly, ended up back in mine when the pub closed drinking till about 5 this morning,


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

bradburry is on ignore, i highly recommend it!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

we see you Abe 


we see you


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 7, 2014)

Cheers sambo for the mention of power Africa a long time back . I bought a few seeds. I grew half & I give my mate half which I vegged for him he was a total noob . he was a mate in school anyway this strain can yield ! & I mean throw out arm length colas I will put the pics up tomorrow & the bud ? Well you can see for yourself .


----------



## John King (Dec 7, 2014)

If my ballast has the option to run 400 watt to 400 watt Boost to 600 watt to 600 watt boost can i run just a 400 watt in it just using the 400 watt to 400 watt boost option , Just checking


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Gary, any lucky man? Morning fart sniffers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

John King said:


> If my ballast has the option to run 400 watt to 400 watt Boost to 600 watt to 600 watt boost can i run just a 400 watt in it just using the 400 watt to 400 watt boost option , Just checking


the overdrive function is to get the last bit of juice out of ur bulbs. I wouldn't use it on new bulbs...got my 600w on its 3rd grow n Im still hesitant to turn to overdrive incase it pops my bulb...fuck it imma do it now why lights are off lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> A pic of me and a mate from last night at the party


You guys are kinky! Did hulk smash? I bet you spit your Web all over his face! Am I right?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone get any of these off the seller? Looks cheap...nearly 2 cheap..


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

i like those bulbs, i pay 20 a piece so that is a bargain.

just been the dentists, mouth is numb and i'm slobbering like a fool, i'm hungry already, this is going to be a bad monday i reckon.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gary, any lucky man? Morning fart sniffers


No mate nothing again today,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

ghb said:


> i like those bulbs, i pay 20 a piece so that is a bargain.
> 
> just been the dentists, mouth is numb and i'm slobbering like a fool, i'm hungry already, this is going to be a bad monday i reckon.


if u wanna have a laugh go down on that teacher like that lol yeah suppose I'll have to get em, comments looks decent.


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

yeah she's in school mate, that would be funny in front of a classroom full of girls lol. good idea though, the added slobber would be sure to get her ultra wet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Loool, u dirty fucker g


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

John King said:


> If my ballast has the option to run 400 watt to 400 watt Boost to 600 watt to 600 watt boost can i run just a 400 watt in it just using the 400 watt to 400 watt boost option , Just checking


yes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Think I might take it easy today and have a few smokes...stressful time if yr n all that raz


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think I might take it easy today and have a few smokes...stressful time if yr n all that raz


Sounds like any day for u man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

And you know what Irish?... I wouldn't have it any other way mate lol get stoned all day then when I get sick of getting stoned indoors I take the dog for a walk down the park n smoke down there lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

Check out my chillie sog Yu bastards. 


http://1drv.ms/1qjbyyC


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Not touching that Link with a ten for pole lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not touching that Link with a ten for pole lol


its only a link to my cloud 

my phone wont let me upload pics that's all.

trust buddy


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

One drive....hense the 1drv in the link 

trust


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Morning/afternoon fart knockers how are we all?oohhh I feel for ya there g all dentists a sick twisted evil Nazi cunts lol I mean who in the right mind would choose ripping folks teeth out as a job???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Well we do have the natzis to thank for alot of advances in dentistry.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol that's why I called em Nazi cunts......plants are looking fucking beautiful man and starting to kick up a bit of a stink now bless em.....still keep seeing the odd gnat mincing about giz a link laxxy for that stuff that kills em please


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys,im fairly new to this forum.im a uk grower who grows for personal smoke.iv been growing for over a decade but i still think i hav loads to learn.i grow in organic soil under 600w hps lights with an air cooled hood.i veg & keep mothers and cuttings under 2x blue125w &1red 125w envirolights.im growing several strains at the moment.Bodhi goji og,sunshine daydream & synergy.sick med green crack,ultra sour,snowdawg x afgani,thunderbud,tijuana, queen mother x congolese.iv also just popped5x katsu bubba x white og v2.0 but theyr really slow to sprout.must be the bubba.heres a few nug shots of my last run.below white widow. Ultra sour White widow Ultra sour Snowdawg x afgani (snowbud) Thunderbudhaze . Glad to b part of the forum.cheers.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

whatevva


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

yeah the Nazis were pretty interesting all round, pretty sure they reverse engineered a ufo and had antigravity technology, too many reports of foo fighters to ignore imo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol that's why I called em Nazi cunts......plants are looking fucking beautiful man and starting to kick up a bit of a stink now bless em.....still keep seeing the odd gnat mincing about giz a link laxxy for that stuff that kills em please


can't post links on the phone but search gnatrol on ebay or amazing.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)

how's history gonna view this leap into virtual reality (the internet's beginning)! gen Yz and A ahhr already situated. even the buzzard bowl dregs ahhr illuminating exponentially. Owhere is that sea rimmer kat..., he wasn't a fan? moms is about to pull the plug on my inet time. oy vey


----------



## John King (Dec 8, 2014)

hybrid vigor said:


> View attachment 3309457 Hey guys,im fairly new to this forum.im a uk grower who grows for personal smoke.iv been growing for over a decade but i still think i hav loads to learn.i grow in organic soil under 600w hps lights with an air cooled hood.i veg & keep mothers and cuttings under 2x blue125w &1red 125w envirolights.im growing several strains at the moment.Bodhi goji og,sunshine daydream & synergy.sick med green crack,ultra sour,snowdawg x afgani,thunderbud,tijuana, queen mother x congolese.iv also just popped5x katsu bubba x white og v2.0 but theyr really slow to sprout.must be the bubba.heres a few nug shots of my last run.below white widow.View attachment 3309445 Ultra sourView attachment 3309446 White widowView attachment 3309447 Ultra sourView attachment 3309448 Snowdawg x afgani (snowbud)View attachment 3309450 Thunderbudhaze .View attachment 3309458 Glad to b part of the forum.cheers.


Nice crocs , and welcome to teh forum


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah the Nazis were pretty interesting all round, pretty sure they reverse engineered a ufo and had antigravity technology, too many reports of foo fighters to ignore imo


joseph 
Mengele was an interesting fella...if someone hasn't heard of him he's a fucking hoot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

What u pulling from the thunderbud?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> how's history gonna view this leap into virtual reality (the internet's beginning)! gen Yz and A ahhr already situated. even the buzzard bowl dregs ahhr illuminating exponentially. Owhere is that sea rimmer kat..., he wasn't a fan? moms is about to pull the plug on my inet time. oy vey


ur like bizzle after a few blues lol what the fuck are u on about bud haha


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ur like bizzle after a few blues lol what the fuck are u on about bud haha


drunk lol.....he's been like this since he got his giro 2 days ago lol

fucking giro junkies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't think he drinks dude..like myself...u do know he's trolling you like a boss lool


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't think he drinks dude..like myself...u do know he's trolling you like a boss lool


really ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

John King said:


> Nice crocs , and welcome to teh forum


oh, so u been here 2 minutes and you are now the welcome committee?, threads getting slack and most of us couldn't give 2 fuks about the forum, the thread however is sacred ground and we r cautious with noobs for good reason, if u don't know the reason you aint in yet, lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

and Bradbury are u gonna carry on being a tool?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Thought John King was a yank trollin?...have u not noticed how fast they fuck off when we dont humour em?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> and Bradbury are u gonna carry on being a tool?


who the fuck died and made you boss ..lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought John King was a yank trollin?...have u not noticed how fast they fuck off when we dont humour em?


bah hes uk man


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> who the fuck died and made you boss ..lol


that a YES is it ffs?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thought John King was a yank trollin?...have u not noticed how fast they fuck off when we dont humour em?


i thought you where a yank hahahalololo


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

Your all fucking lying yanks lolololol!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

we used to have a proper troll, he was having our mothers raped and laughing when several thread members died, this recent trollin is way to lame for here imo


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we used to have a proper troll, he was having our mothers raped and laughing when several thread members died, this recent trollin is way to lame for here imo


mate im from uk ......i don't even know what trolling really is lol.

i think we call it " banta " or " winding people up " .....idk ? Something like that. Ha

trolling has gone way above my head ...imo it should be left back at primary school.



whatever dude


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> mate im from uk ......i don't even know what trolling really is lol.
> 
> i think we call it " banta " or " winding people up " .....idk ? Something like that. Ha
> 
> ...


you are very much a troll, all your post are bs, rude, silly, unhelpful, discourteous to other thread members, u r a cunt cos we fuked u off b4 with ya thai wife and ya photos


----------



## John King (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh, so u been here 2 minutes and you are now the welcome committee?, threads getting slack and most of us couldn't give 2 fuks about the forum, the thread however is sacred ground and we r cautious with noobs for good reason, if u don't know the reason you aint in yet, lol


Whats the reason plz enlighten me


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

John King said:


> Whats the reason plz enlighten me


fair enough, its because this thread is a magnet for all sorts good and bad, genuine growers (most welcome if they can put up with the bs) and presumably with 3 million hits on the clearnet maybe le mite be interested, who knows now wheres me tin foil hat lool


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you are very much a troll, all your post are bs, rude, silly, unhelpful, discourteous to other thread members, u r a cunt cos we fuked u off b4 with ya thai wife and ya photos


what r u talkin about you nob!!! ..thai wife ? Photos ?


and the rest ....rude ? Silly ......watcha takin bout bro ?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> what r u talkin about you nob!!! ..thai wife ? Photos ?
> 
> 
> and the rest ....rude ? Silly ......watcha takin bout bro ?


lol thai wife lol crying


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lol thai wife lol crying


what u talkin bout ?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

Thai wife ? Huh ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Thai wife ? Huh ?


I thought it was a Thai tranny?? Who knows...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Uk thread is the place to be and all you fuckers know it...only probs its VIPs only lol......haters gonna hate 
i tell you what zedd this lemon smells delish bombish mate can't wait to see what she's like at 8 week.....I might let her go 10 with the psy and xo see if any hazeyness comes out?? Whatcha rekon old buddy old pal


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

What r u stoneheads talkin about lol.

priceless


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bah hes uk man


alot of his questions had me thinking he was trolling was the adapter rated @ over 1000s n him worried about a 400w n rvk lol good times


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Uk thread is the place to be and all you fuckers know it...only probs its VIPs only lol......haters gonna hate
> i tell you what zedd this lemon smells delish bombish mate can't wait to see what she's like at 8 week.....I might let her go 10 with the psy and xo see if any hazeyness comes out?? Whatcha rekon old buddy old pal


wtf!! ........ IM the fuckin new dog in town round here buddy lol ..........



they call me the hoodied king .......lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Uk thread is the place to be and all you fuckers know it...only probs its VIPs only lol......haters gonna hate
> i tell you what zedd this lemon smells delish bombish mate can't wait to see what she's like at 8 week.....I might let her go 10 with the psy and xo see if any hazeyness comes out?? Whatcha rekon old buddy old pal


I let it go 9 and it's still all lemony...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we used to have a proper troll, he was having our mothers raped and laughing when several thread members died, this recent trollin is way to lame for here imo


that's a troll.


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

4th crop of the year, looks like it will be very tight, wish i'd just vegged for longer now and moved into the new year with something to look forward to.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

So much for growing trees


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

...just messing man ur grows are always good to watch.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that's a troll.


who zedd?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Aye its all about the veg G all about the veg and get 
some liquid silicon in em as well and watch then stems get as thick as a black woman's thigh THICK lol.....smoking on some vitalink grown exo and and ain't that tasty bio bizz pisses all over it taste wise and canna so I ain't going down the vitalink path lol...still might grab a bit of their biopac see if it does owt like ya nooo


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

the pruning of the undercarriage went one step too far, these girls had a full Brazilian!

i think these buds will be the biggest of the year as a result, only time will tell.


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

fucking love that silicone dont you getto


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Uk thread is the place to be and all you fuckers know it...only probs its VIPs only lol......haters gonna hate
> i tell you what zedd this lemon smells delish bombish mate can't wait to see what she's like at 8 week.....I might let her go 10 with the psy and xo see if any hazeyness comes out?? Whatcha rekon old buddy old pal


wel ah rec, isay ah rec its a good idea ghetto, it stays lemony but riper lemons, cured and vaped its summin spesh imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice vid G see that's how u make a vid to all you yanks just drop a nice beat over it and be done nice work........them yanks wanna tell u their whole life story ffs I only wanna see some weed growing lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

i hate the sound of my own voice lol.

also tried putting beats over them but youtube blocks them the slags, generic tunes will do nicely though


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just chopped my zlh today at just over 9 weeks, it's still very lemony and tbh looks like it could have done with another week or so but fuck it the sample bud I tested last week was spot on so it came down today,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyways evening fuckers, how are we all?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

B


ghb said:


> fucking love that silicone dont you getto


burrrghhh Nah I like me naturals mate some fakes look alright until they in a certain position and its just like Nah.......I'd rather a small natural perk pair to a big fake pair.....but fuck Yeh its all about them tiddys and that ass


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

lol chedz and his mystery lem cutting, you sure it's even a haze? it does look like a killer hybrid, not very sativa ish

like this ghetto>






got a bit of a look of kelly brook


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Easy Gaz how do mate?fuck knows what the genetics are but they seem good man got some sativa for sure cuz she stretches like laxx's arsehole when he's doing dead lifts lol don't k kw what it is but its says america to me just the way it looks


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

My fuckin tablet broke today so until my insurance sorts me a new one I'm on my phone and fuck me its a pain in the arse with this site


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mmmm mmmmm just like that I like the Caribbean girls as well lol all about the curves


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy Gaz how do mate?fuck knows what the genetics are but they seem good man got some sativa for sure cuz she stretches like laxx's arsehole when he's doing dead lifts lol don't k kw what it is but its says america to me just the way it looks


All good mate chilling with a fat psycho joint and about to open my 1st cold beer of the day


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Still got another 1 zlh to chop but I don't know if I can be arsed tonight, might fuck it off till tomorrow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

That's you settled for the night then Yeh canna fault ya mate....I'm just finishing a joint now then off to tend to the ladies for a bit bit of leaf plucking and general perving on em @ Gaz....lazy cunt lol trimmings a pain in the arse man 
fo u trim wet or dry?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

So ghetto it's gnatrol! It's cheap n it definitely works so go on ebay n look up gnatrol.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's you settled for the night then Yeh canna fault ya mate....I'm just finishing a joint now then off to tend to the ladies for a bit bit of leaf plucking and general perving on em @ Gaz....lazy cunt lol trimmings a pain in the arse man
> fo u trim wet or dry?


I wet trim mate, normally take all big fan leaves and any smaller leaves that aren't frosty when wet, then trim the sugar leaves off when dry


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> So ghetto it's gnatrol! It's cheap n it definitely works so go on ebay n look up gnatrol.


Don't forget the dinomagicmental earth lmao.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeh is gnatrol a powder or something that u mix yourself? Just plucked a few leaves and tidied my ladies up should if wore gloves my hands are sticky as fuck now....the resin production is immense been hitting em for well over a week with pk and they are loving it man best looking crop ive had so far


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Yup, what I did was on my water days i threw in a spoon with my water (didn't re check ph) shook it n poured over problems sorted lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh is gnatrol a powder or something that u mix yourself? Just plucked a few leaves and tidied my ladies up should if wore gloves my hands are sticky as fuck now....the resin production is immense been hitting em for well over a week with pk and they are loving it man best looking crop ive had so far


get some pics up man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sound I'll get some ordered then.....I'll take some pics on Thursday that'll be week 5 should be looking real tasty by then


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

im doin a pure coco grow and lovin the seaweed and silicon slike organics re plant health without anything being organic lol and good taste?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Taste should be top shelf lol...they love a good spraying with the seaweed as well up to week 3 flower no problem


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

i dont think the zlh is a haze imo, what i smoked was a pure lemonfest no haze flavour and at 9wks the buds where solid as any bud ive seen at 9wk including the exo, and looked very ready, top top smoke.

is a special lemon strain whatever it is.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Fuck all that seaweed, silicon and everything else, all u need is some bio grow, bloom, topmax and PK, everything else is pretty much a waste of money as it won't increase ur yield that much to warrant the prices paid for it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

yeah i agree gboy, having grown pretty much the same strain for a number a years now and tried quite a few different boosters, just ya simple base nutes n some pk has yielded up pretty much the same well not much less to warrant the price of some of these boosters.

best co's ive tasted, best weed ive tasted has come from bio-bizz grows and ive had me share of samples over the years so ive tasted the co's grown in all types of mediums n nutes.

not saying it dont have its problems or it will give you the best yield but its some tasty smoke when grown in bio-bizz n there nutes.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmmm I think bio bizz is too weak for the c/o's and some other strains mine a looking purdy on 60ml of canna


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

im finding the supercoco to be good once the plants are established but can be a bit hot for clones, the silicon is already present in good soil but not in coco and the effect is noticeable next day imo, seaweed is good for immune function therefor plant health imo


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hmmm I think bio bizz is too weak for the c/o's and some other strains mine a looking purdy on 60ml of canna


i agree to a degree, like i say it wont give you the best yields and it does has its problems, but i know what ive smoked and ive been smoking these strains for years same old shit everytime n the best tasting has been bio-bizz grown.

i aint grown with bio-bizz for a few yr now, coco kicks arse on it for speed of growth, easiness, yield but the flavour is not as deep as ive tasted with bb imo anyway


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

just sparked up me new mini veg tent got an aircooled 600 w mh in an 80 and perfect temps


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i agree to a degree, like i say it wont give you the best yields and it does has its problems, but i know what ive smoked and ive been smoking these strains for years same old shit everytime n the best tasting has been bio-bizz grown.
> 
> i aint grown with bio-bizz for a few yr now, coco kicks arse on it for speed of growth, easiness, yield but the flavour is not as deep as ive tasted with bb.


well we are doin it for the money, I need a coco income more than an organic these days, easy life too


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well we are doin it for the money, I need a coco income more than an organic these days, easy life too


exactly why i aint used bio-bizz for yrs coco beats it hands down for a earn, i truely think tho the way to really earn is going full hydro tho dwc or something similar, i just dont really understand it and always been abit scared id fuck it up which i carnt afford so you stick to what you know.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

I've never tried coco, I did have an aeropoinics setup but never used it, I've alwasy grown in soil with biobizz, mainly cos I'm a believer in if it ain't broke don't fix it, 
Only thing I hate about soil is getting rid of it all at the end of each grow


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

how do you get rid of your soil gboy? ive always taken the soil or coco waste i dont reuse it, to the local tip n just dumped it in the garden waste never had a problem in 5+ yr but it does seem dodge as fuck everytime lol

carnt beleive that dewani poof got away with fucking murder, court in SA chuck it out today.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 8, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> how do you get rid of your soil gboy? ive always taken the soil or coco waste i dont reuse it, to the local tip n just dumped it in the garden waste never had a problem in 5+ yr but it does seem dodge as fuck everytime lol
> 
> carnt beleive that dewani poof got away with fucking murder, court in SA chuck it out today.


That's what I do as well mate take it to the local dump and stick it in the garden bit, but it's also got all my shit trim and stems in it so I'm para as fuck every time I do it coz it's normally a good few black bags full And u need to empty them out lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeh biobizz brings out some loveley sweet flavours but lacks in certain areas like yield and just seems a lot weaker than canna.....my last last grow with xo was all biobizz and that was some tasty tackle....I've not grown it with canna nutes but so far so good everything just looks healthy as fuck not a yellow leaf or a burnt tip and they seem to be growing faster


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> That's what I do as well mate take it to the local dump and stick it in the garden bit, but it's also got all my shit trim and stems in it so I'm para as fuck every time I do it coz it's normally a good few black bags full And u need to empty them out lol


fuck that mate, i cut the plant matter/stalk right to the bottom its only coco/soil im dumping but its all the clay pebbles at the bottom n the blatant shape n look of what im dumping that gets my para on lol

the stalks n shit me mate always want to fly tip but fuck that also so i leave that to him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm about to do just the same, with about 250L of coco. It does always feel dicey as. I stopped using perlite so it looks ok. N so long as you break the root balls up its ok.

the couple of bin size filters might raise an eyebrow. Am going to empty & crush them


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

howdy Don hows ya doing mate, was you at the chelsea game? fucking reeesult lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2014)

evenin lad, I was in the boozer having palpitations man. One of the longest half hours of my life that. Mourinho blaming the ball boys was priceless.

Am good ta, just daft busy grafting and trying to get sorted for moving. Hows tricks your end?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin lad, I was in the boozer having palpitations man. One of the longest half hours of my life that. Mourinho blaming the ball boys was priceless.
> 
> Am good ta, just daft busy grafting and trying to get sorted for moving. Hows tricks your end?


yeah hes a fucker for the excuses lol blaming the ball boys tho qaulity hes never won a game at your end tho i think i read?

im alrite mate same old shit different day n all that, went abit nuts last harvest deffo aint going back there again think its time to admit defeat n grow up lol you been behaving?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2014)

haha yeah we're chelskis bogey team. Yeah I've had a few blips but no mental ones in a bit. Stopped the benzos and not been a dick to everyone for a good few months. Lifes good for a change. Barring no grow like


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i agree to a degree, like i say it wont give you the best yields and it does has its problems, but i know what ive smoked and ive been smoking these strains for years same old shit everytime n the best tasting has been bio-bizz grown.
> 
> i aint grown with bio-bizz for a few yr now, coco kicks arse on it for speed of growth, easiness, yield but the flavour is not as deep as ive tasted with bb imo anyway



i've seen you mention that multiple times and i know a few of you have used it so i bought the bio biz line to do a little side by side with the same strains. i'm getting rid of my coco next round so i'll dump that when i'm getting rid of my soil in one big extravaganza of fly tipping!. or i may just shawshank it and walk around dropping little bits of soil and coco out the bottom of my kex, will take a year like but it's what lax probably does, super stealth.

i've got
light mix - for seedlings, cuttings and clones ?
all mix - flowering plants and mature veg plants?
bio grow
bio bloom
top max

i reckon that will do, want to keep it organic if i'm going to do a fully synthetic grow along side.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

''or i may just shawshank it and walk around dropping little bits of soil and coco out the bottom of my kex, will take a year like but it's what lax probably does, super stealth.''

lolol

sounds good G i never used the lightmix tho, the nutes are quite weak compared to others and the exo,pyscho etc can handle the allmix from rooted clone no probs at all.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 8, 2014)

Just use molasses or some sugar for like 2 weeks and it all tastes like biobizz 

seriously it`s mostly sugar loading in the last few weeks and not having to flush for 2 to 4 weeks with nasty plain tap water that loses most people taste in their buds 

Glycerine or dextrose for the last 1 to 3 weeks gets them frosty and tasting yummy 

I used to use bio bizz it`s great stuff, not sure how organic it really is I mean it comes in a plastic bottle, lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha yeah we're chelskis bogey team. Yeah I've had a few blips but no mental ones in a bit. Stopped the benzos and not been a dick to everyone for a good few months. Lifes good for a change. Barring no grow like


them fucking benzo's don i love em but every fuck up bar a couple has come from a benzo mix up, aint had none for a good while meself prob why ive been doing not too bad meself, arrrrrghhhh drugs man i love but they dont love me back lol

night all.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Glycerine or dextrose for the last 1 to 3 weeks gets them frosty and tasting yummy


i use this method and its shit hot !! 

glucose c powder from boots chemist ...... You'll never look back.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i use this method and its shit hot !!
> 
> glucose c powder from boots chemist ...... You'll never look back.



Yeah if your feeling like kicking it up a gear you can also add B vits and salicylic acid aka aspirin but I normally go with just carbs for the last week or 2 

It`s cool that aspirin encourages roots and hardens buds and thiamine powder cost`s almost nothing, still find it a bit tricky to find other b vits cheap in powdered form I`d like a cheap pure b12 powder and or maybe a mix plants seem to really mellow and grow well with some b vits


----------



## bradburry (Dec 8, 2014)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Yeah but I normally go with just carbs for the last week or 2


the glucuse from boots is cards


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah I know I was saying you could add b vits and such to the carbs but I normally don`t bother if I`m finishing in 2 weeks or less unless I`m reusing the coco right away then maybe


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

morning all got shit to do this weed don't grow itself, mite try a little hydro set up in a year when I move, fewer plants more yield and im not gonna smoke it so y not, interesting to hear about sugar loading I used lots of molasses in compost tea but most people wernt used to the flavours so I got the jitters and cleaned it all up, lighter on the mix nutes and mineral feed and im much happier with the results taste and yield wise (I personally think exo grown living organics is unbeatable for flav but many disagree). Recent research with carbon 14 tracer shows that simple sugars can be actively transported from the roots but the plants need those ions too so its grower skill which determines the final outcome, best way to improve flav imo is to dry the plant whole then trim, so much weed is fuked up after picking its not true


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Gary u whore any luck?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mornin fckrs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> exactly why i aint used bio-bizz for yrs coco beats it hands down for a earn, i truely think tho the way to really earn is going full hydro tho dwc or something similar, i just dont really understand it and always been abit scared id fuck it up which i carnt afford so you stick to what you know.


Agreed, but once I've soil down I'll have to give it a go.if hydro can do it anyone can


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> i've seen you mention that multiple times and i know a few of you have used it so i bought the bio biz line to do a little side by side with the same strains. i'm getting rid of my coco next round so i'll dump that when i'm getting rid of my soil in one big extravaganza of fly tipping!. or i may just shawshank it and walk around dropping little bits of soil and coco out the bottom of my kex, will take a year like but it's what lax probably does, super stealth.
> 
> i've got
> light mix - for seedlings, cuttings and clones ?
> ...


Loool, g man I know u love me dude. I thought about it but I pop 2 pots at a time into a backpack n tip up me stalks n head down the park, rid of it that way, usually takes 3-4 walks down the park but it's sneaky. Sneaky...super stealthy style


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2014)

uk me prolapse, 8.45am mate,,, post aint here yet lol.

mines between 1pm-5pm, no shit

urgh gotta get on the hnt for a 1bed gaff,, should be fun, i could use my disabiliy shit to get a council place, i may do yet. fuk yeh!

chirstmas is looming, everyone ready gurrrd


fuk me u lot never heard of burying ya medium and rootballs/?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2014)

yeh post from prolapse area is a fucking joke, he needs to move nr HG, yano wer thers a real postal system


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> uk me prolapse, 8.45am mate,,, post aint here yet lol.
> 
> mines between 1pm-5pm, no shit
> 
> ...


 nah mate best find a place n not have it associated with u any bit. Lots of fake ids on dn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh post from prolapse area is a fucking joke, he needs to move nr HG, yano wer thers a real postal system


only reason post is faster up there is they treat all post as explosive packages so get that shit out quick snap


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed, but once I've soil down I'll have to give it a go.if hydro can do it anyone can


DWC is piss easy, even if you're a lazy slob like me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

That's what's so appealing have a drip system n minimum effort


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

This time next year yous will all be doin hydro, following the master lol. Think I might give coco a go


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2014)

proof that there is more than one way to go to get the desired results. we all have good success doing what we do but are looking into alternatives. all the organics folk are doing hydro and all the hydro boys be going organic. funny shit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

That's the great thing about this thread man, everyone talking shit throwing round ideas.


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2014)

got loads f shit i want to try, i need more grow locations, i'm not gonna risk anything by increasing the amount i grow at the current spots because i can always argue its personal if anything ever happens, 2400w is a nice size for " personal" use.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Some lad over here got caught with 30+ plants he was from a rich family n argues it was personal... He won np record just a fine n now some lad I know got caught with the makings of a spliff... Can't see his sister in America anymore.. Wank! Once I move I'll convert the attick n that will do me.. For now but if I had the money, get a few mates in, get em all fake ids n get em looking fir cheap bed sets with their Gfs off pakis (they don't check houses) n setup


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning all got shit to do this weed don't grow itself, mite try a little hydro set up in a year when I move, fewer plants more yield and im not gonna smoke it so y not, interesting to hear about sugar loading I used lots of molasses in compost tea but most people wernt used to the flavours so I got the jitters and cleaned it all up, lighter on the mix nutes and mineral feed and im much happier with the results taste and yield wise (I personally think exo grown living organics is unbeatable for flav but many disagree). Recent research with carbon 14 tracer shows that simple sugars can be actively transported from the roots but the plants need those ions too so its grower skill which determines the final outcome, best way to improve flav imo is to dry the plant whole then trim, so much weed is fuked up after picking its not true


there's no doubt about the sugars iv done plenty research.

your better off useing glucose powder from the chemist its 100% carbs where molasses is about 40% .

but the molasses has other stuff in it ......correct but they should be in your medium anyway so all your looking at in the molasses is the carbs.

glucose is the way to go .....absolutely no doubt


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> there's no doubt about the sugars iv done plenty research.
> 
> your better off useing glucose powder from the chemist its 100% carbs where molasses is about 40% .
> 
> ...


you are sounding like the "i like sugar knob"


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

shit ya put together a post and some retard doesn't read it properly and hangs onto the bit he likes yano fkin noobs lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

anyone tried grafting rootstocks not heard anyone canna talk about it but I may give it a go, put an exo onto a zlh rootstock to see what happens, will slow shit rite down I know but I am curious grew some grafted tommies this year wee the nuts


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> you are sounding like the "i like sugar knob"


the " im the sugar king " more like


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> anyone tried grafting rootstocks not heard anyone canna talk about it but I may give it a go, put an exo onto a zlh rootstock to see what happens, will slow shit rite down I know but I am curious grew some grafted tommies this year wee the nuts


there's a shop in damn and this guys got a full mother with about 15 different strains grafted on .

its nothing new and i highly recommend it ....because i am " the sugar nob" don't you know


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

In all fairness zeddds got a point


zeddd said:


> you are sounding like the "i like sugar knob"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

For someone that didn't want me selling my pot she's already spent my next crop lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Not even a pls...dunno how u did shit in prison with ur bum buddies but that potty mouth won't fly in here homes...u want someone to suck ur dick u best start acting like a man n say pls


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not even a pls...dunno how u did shit in prison with ur bum buddies but that potty mouth won't fly in here homes...u want someone to suck ur dick u best start acting like a man n say pls


don't talk rubbish son lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Zedds been telling me things about you anyway......i know things ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

FYI butter cup everything we've ever said can be seen so flick back em pages if u wanna know shit lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> FYI butter cup everything we've ever said can be seen so flick back em pages if u wanna know shit lol


you crying bro ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> FYI butter cup everything we've ever said can be seen so flick back em pages if u wanna know shit lol


butter cup ?? R u a female?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> there's a shop in damn and this guys got a full mother with about 15 different strains grafted on .


Past tense. The shop, The Dampkring Headshop, is now called Kiwi Seeds (try putting Dampkring.nl into your browser) and they no longer have those "educational grows"". Damn politics of the Netherlands.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

DST said:


> Past tense. The shop, The Dampkring Headshop, is now called Kiwi Seeds (try putting Dampkring.nl into your browser) and they no longer have those "educational grows"". Damn politics of the Netherlands.





[email protected] said:


> no, thought u were when u offered to suck my dick...fag


 lol then were both wrong


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

anyways.....wheres all the jobless hoodies on this thread.........fuckin dreaming of being stars on Jeremy Kyle no doubt!!!!





Ellie Golding is hot 

London posse rules !!!


----------



## hybrid vigor (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> can't post links on the phone but search gnatrol on ebay or amazing.


Try just green natural born killers.its nematodes that you put in the soil to eat the fungus gnat larvea.they work great and theyr only about£20


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

what's the crack with the passes being handed to noobs in here lately. you lot going soft?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's the crack with the passes being handed to noobs in here lately. you lot going soft?


don im trying to be a cunt but is hard work bro, hows u anyways man, boss turned blue yet this crimbo?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Fuckin noobs ha


Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's the crack with the passes being handed to noobs in here lately. you lot going soft?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

need to take a sambo style approach to it. Quad vods and earbashings for all. he's an equal opportunity ethug don't ya know.

I'm good ta, no blue gaffer just yet but we're eagerly awaiting the next instalment of fuck uppery from him... he's long overdue. man, we had to scrap the books we were keeping on him cos he was doing daft shit on the daily. I haven;t taken his car keys once yet this festive season. he's slipping.

hows yaself?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

I keep hearing poundland hydro bloom crop up in posts ....... Does anyone know of this by any chance?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

The mods made bashing less fun you can't really offend ppl anymore. Loo he's one funny cunt, remember one night rambo was singing my praises for being the first Irish guy on the thread (real Irish hydro) n next day he's busting my balls even deleting posts after haha good times. Even Gary if he's pissed takes it really far with noobs.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

What r u classing as noobs?...... New people to this thread or new people to growing in general?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

hahahah asking is cheating NOOB


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The mods made bashing less fun you can't really offend ppl anymore. Loo he's one funny cunt, remember one night rambo was singing my praises for being the first Irish guy on the thread (real Irish hydro) n next day he's busting my balls even deleting posts after haha good times. Even Gary if he's pissed takes it really far with noobs.


I can be Irish or british relax, both passports....all depends on the situation ye see......comes in handy wer I'm from lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

I can get access to 3 passports....oh n hydro,out of principle I'd have to consider you Irish...shits still fucking part of Ireland!!!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah asking is cheating NOOB


speak English son


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

U gonna try n offend everyone personally or what? Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can get access to 3 passports.


So ur a bit of a mix then? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

All white I assure u


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Propper white aswell non of that Spanish shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

hahaha I speak the queens English lad. just guessing here but by your handle I'm guessing you speak a different dialect?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

I love a biter me hahaha


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's probly not even ur first language u thai tranny lovin paki cunt......now gone fuck off and learn how to troll for ur good for fuck all else in here


come again ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

U sound alot like your mother


bradburry said:


> come again ?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U sound alot like your mother


come again ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> come again ?


jaysus, I'm only one man...to which you'll never guess her reply


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> come again ?


Isn't that wht the paki in the Simpsons always says??.......,I fuckin new it, could smell u a mile away u cunt


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Isn't that wht the paki in the Simpsons always says??.......,I fuckin new it, could smell u a mile away u cunt


say what ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> say what ?


Ur really no good at this trolling are u......ffs get back to the noob threads and do a bit of learning


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Got my progressive trance mix on. Time to cut a rug!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Loooool that's ur nickname noob


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur really no good at this trolling are u......ffs get back to the noob threads and do a bit of learning


wat!!! R u talking about ?

paki cunt ? Thai wife etc


say what !!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

We smell paki


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loooool that's ur nickname noob


ok ...noob it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

my work here is done, normal balance resumed I'm away for a pint.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Paki noob


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Well its been nice to talk to u all today 

i hope you'll use the glucose info i left earlier for you helpfull 


have a nice one


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ok ...noob it is


Pakinoob! Gone change ur username to pakinoob and you'll be one step closer to bein accepted in here...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

sugar tits noob


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Well its been nice to talk to u all today
> 
> i hope you'll use the glucose info i left earlier for you helpfull
> 
> ...


Pakinoob officially bashed hahah, u leavin cos u can't handle it or what


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

I like the sound of pakinoob, got a ring to it...something you could really build a name for yourself on..consider this the foundation of your acceptance young paki of the noobz


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Pakinoob officially bashed hahah, u leavin cos u can't handle it or what


no


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

I've screen shots taken for when the mods clean it up so we can all re live this beautiful moment


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> no


Thought ud gone? Definitly a paki, hard to fuckin get rid of and always leaves a smell behind


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've screen shots taken for when the mods clean it up so we can all re live this beautiful moment


trust me there already on there way ..........racism is not cool people.....change your ways


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> trust me there already on there way ..........racism is not cool people.....change your ways


ooooh so ur a rat aswell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

christ have things gone that tits up?! they got us on lock down have they... muahahahah I am spartacus bitch


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ooooh so ur a rat aswell?


no ....human


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ooooh so ur a rat aswell?


Just when he was on his way to nearly bein accepted he went and spoiled it,,,,,fuckin noobs


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

WOW 












lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just in the door, first joint of the day.....fantastic!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Think I'll have a blunt,fuck it. You gonna retake those clones or u gonna stick with that the mate took?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think I'll have a blunt,fuck it. You gonna retake those clones or u gonna stick with that the mate took?


No m8 there fucked, takin some tonight before I head off in the morning. Plants are a week an a half in flower but should be ok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3310221


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

I only need one of each for new mothers then ill veg them for a few weeks and take some for next run, goina be a bit behind this time but fuckall I can do


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Excellent choice Don... She's a crazy bitch but that's how I like em...fucking fantastic bottom on dat ting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

U should of thrown the clones in his face n called him a fucking retard lol...that's horrible don't do that lol I'm in a mood for busting balls now for feck sake


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

So i was saying......... 










priceless how Brits get out of control SOOOOOOOO EASY


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U should of thrown the clones in his face n called him a fucking retard lol...that's horrible don't do that lol I'm in a mood for busting balls now for feck sake


Na m8, I been growin with him for years, one if not the only person I can say I trust 100%, hard to find these days, jut needs a few more lessons from the master that's all lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah well suppose. I don't trust no1 n the missus can't garden for shit...would be funny mind to see the look on his face lol waaaaaay over the top response


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> So i was saying.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sneaky sneaky


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah well suppose. I don't trust no1 n the missus can't garden for shit...would be funny mind to see the look on his face lol waaaaaay over the top response


The look on his face??? It'd be a full on scrap I reckon lol, u think I can be a mardy cunt....u wanna see him sometimes lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

This threads as fucked as the rest of riu 

vip thread my ass


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Nah the shock man that's how's get him, you be out the door n over the wall before hes picked all the cuttings out his face


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> This threads as fucked as the rest of riu
> 
> vip thread my ass


So the nice approach hasn't worked so ur turning to insults??? Gtf u prick


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah the shock man that's how's get him, you be out the door n over the wall before hes picked all the cuttings out his face


And just leave him in my gaff to wreck the place lol, forward thinking relax! I'll just take them mesel te fuck

The zlh is a bit of a cunt to clone too


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> This threads as fucked as the rest of riu
> 
> vip thread my ass


Then why are you on this forum?


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2014)

offended easily?

we ought to bitch slap that paki noob queer the fuk out of the thread


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Then why are you on this forum?


hunting for racism


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hunting for racism


then just deleting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> then just deleting


I've screen shots buttercup


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've screen shots buttercup


not something to.be proud of but each to.there own


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've screen shots buttercup


you r a woman ......only women say " butercup "

men usually say " twat" or " cunt"..... But not " buttercup"


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> not something to.be proud of but each to.there own


Less of the bullshit dickhead....ur definitly not british are u? Possible yank judging by ur sense of humour


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Paki noob ... shit i missed all the fun


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gay yank???


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

I iz a rasta from Birmingham and me name is Leroy


brummy thru and thru


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> you r a woman ......only women say " butercup "
> 
> men usually say " twat" or " cunt"..... But not " buttercup"


calm down sunshine...when u act like a man, I'll talk to u like a man


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> need to take a sambo style approach to it. Quad vods and earbashings for all. he's an equal opportunity ethug don't ya know.
> 
> I'm good ta, no blue gaffer just yet but we're eagerly awaiting the next instalment of fuck uppery from him... he's long overdue. man, we had to scrap the books we were keeping on him cos he was doing daft shit on the daily. I haven;t taken his car keys once yet this festive season. he's slipping.
> 
> hows yaself?


ha ha hes a mad head with a uk rep now ddrinking amyl cos he thought it was an energy drink lol too much, im not bad mate managing to keep the cork in the bottle most nights so all good man yano


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> I iz a rasta from Birmingham and me name is Leroy
> 
> 
> brummy thru and thru


Bull fuckin shit!


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> calm down sunshine...when u act like a man, I'll talk to u like a man


buttercup ? ...ok


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bull fuckin shit!


i iz Rasta man Thai wife paki gay noob man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Turn that frown upside down dandelion


bradburry said:


> buttercup ? ...ok


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i iz Rasta man Thai wife paki gay noob man


So ur playing along again lol, ur a fuckin strange one! U jut don't fit in pakinoob, that and u smell


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Definitely a Pakistani thing...see we ain't racist we just know ur from Pakistan


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

I read somewhere the other day tht the most common boys name in the uk is now Mohammed, wtf is goin on. If he is from birmingham he probly is paki.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

yeah I'd seen that n posted it here aswell hahaha fucking mental isn't it. Only a matter of time till we've polish names over here...if my missus thinks I'm calling any of my kids gunter or whatever she's got another thing coming.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

My name iz iqbal


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

Pakkis.....on this thread...lol whatever next, racism is evil blacks and gays pretending theyre equal to us so need a counterpoint to prove their sameness lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Your names pakinoob


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> My name iz iqbal


اچھی طرح سے آپ کے ملک کے گھر سے دور بھاڑ میں جاؤ اور امن میں ہمیں چھوڑ کر


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Your names pakinoob


then your names " woman" ...deal?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

says fukoff


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> اچھی طرح سے آپ کے ملک کے گھر سے دور بھاڑ میں جاؤ اور امن میں ہمیں چھوڑ کر


i know what that says ......id delete it fast if i was u


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hahaha.......your all stuck on racism lol


let me guess ........SO !!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

lol internet hard man jihadi noob ha ha , anyways what we all growin I mean drinkin later, well those that are allowed?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

oh please tell me you are a muslim....I would love to ask u a few questions?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh please tell me you are a muslim....I would love to ask u a few questions?


Well fuck away from your home country and security of us left........work it out


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey paki noob ... does iy hurt ??


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey paki noob ... does iy hurt ??


no but i do feel a chapatti marathon comeing on .....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Well fuck away from your home country and security of us left........work it out


tika mf I am starting to believe you man ha ha, bad Urdu from me I know lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> tika mf I am starting to believe you man ha ha, bad Urdu from me I know lol


u gandu


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> u gandu


ha ha is that the dialect some African Urdu I wrote fukin google translates a bitch


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha is that the dialect some African Urdu I wrote fukin google translates a bitch


gand is gay

gandu is one who takes ass...lollolololo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> gand is gay
> 
> gandu is one who takes ass...lollolololo


like your holy men?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> where do u live ...i want


I'm sorry that's against rules and regulations my friend that's not how we operate in here


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

r u indian by any chance good sir


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

lights on mf I ll be back


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lights on mf I ll be back


happy days lights on


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm sorry that's against rules and regulations my friend that's not how we operate in here


i was only joking.

shame to through them


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> r u indian by any chance good sir


well yes I am good sir I enjoy japatti in the morning for breakfast followed by goats milk which I suck from my special goat he's such a special goat


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> lights on mf I ll be back


 snap....I've just fed my veggers And my bloomies come on at 8 the sexy little bitches


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> well yes I am good sir I enjoy japatti in the morning for breakfast followed by goats milk which I suck from my special goat he's such a special goat


japatti...lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> r u talking to me mate


Everyone...but u.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Everyone...but u.


why ..... Iz it coz i iz a paki ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2014)

I always take a few spare cuts just in case any don't take like but when they're all healty and nice I don't wanna throw em away lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> why ..... Iz it coz i iz a paki ?


Ur catchin on


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur catchin on


but i iz white from Bradford.......test me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sound hydro man got my cheese suprise clones taken for next run n I know exactly how they like it. missus wants to go on hols to America so the crop will pay for the fucking slags hols n dog being locked up n cats 2


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2014)

I mailed em earlier hopefully they'll get back yo me 2morro....I havnt had a smoke like that in years it was refreshing its either Jakes d or I'm going for a grapefruit or a mango strain


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

2:10 time for a bite to eat me belly's a rumblin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Hysteria.. Bitches truely be crazy... Also slightly arousing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

agreed that jakes dream by gboy was a lovely bit of smoke.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3310284
> 2:10 time for a bite to eat me belly's a rumblin


i heard you've been banned from RF


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> well you've offended everyone from breeders to ppl that hold all the strains u could want lol ur really not doing urself favours haha


why ? Please explain idk?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

What's rf? Why the fuck am I getting suck a sneaky fucking vibe from u lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's rf? Why the fuck am I getting suck a sneaky fucking vibe from u lol


please weirdo.......shhhhh!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> why ? Please explain idk?


no point lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's rf? Why the fuck am I getting suck a sneaky fucking vibe from u lol


With the grassing antics earlier he should be gettin fuck all....ever


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> no point lol


weirdo


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Stir fry for din dins tnite ummm


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Stir fry for din dins tnite ummm


FUCKIN LUUURRRV STIR FRY!!!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Stir fry for din dins tnite ummm


theres some action in that weist mate, looks nice, im having two dinners tonite vegetarian then a meaty one lol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Stir fry for din dins tnite ummm


that does look quite nice actually....nice wok


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

omg no im fukin off see ya later when nob heads gone


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Was fckn lovely bit spicy but thats good for ya


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Got Chinese ordered.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got Chinese ordered.


I've to pop out, then I'm on it too lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

evening lads, whats the story 2night, im on the beers and a J of cheese surprise just now, just finished chopping the last of my zlh but got lazy at the end and chucked a load of decent buds in my trim box cos i cudnt be arsed anymre, should have a good batch of bubble or iso with all this,

relax u wanna chuck up 2 pics for me mate my tablet is fucked and my iphne wont let me for some reason


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Fuckin thread changes subject like Eastenders ...lol

good for me my memory is non existent...


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> evening lads, whats the story 2night, im on the beers and a J of cheese surprise just now, just finished chopping the last of my zlh but got lazy at the end and chucked a load of decent buds in my trim box cos i cudnt be arsed anymre, should have a good batch of bubble or iso with all this,
> 
> relax u wanna chuck up 2 pics for me mate my tablet is fucked and my iphne wont let me for some reason


i am indian please to meet us


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

fucking chinky, now that sounds like a plan, salt and chilli chicken, sweet and sour chicken, noodles and chilli chips, think thats gotta be my munch for the night


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Fuckin thread changes subject like Eastenders ...lol
> 
> good for me my memory is non existent...


shut it u slaaaggggg !! no cunt cares what u say


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

No worries Gary man more so ffor u to enjoy you'll be getting more next chop to see the difference


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds good only im full


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No worries Gary man more so ffor u to enjoy you'll be getting more next chop to see the difference


ive emailed u mate


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> shut it u slaaaggggg !! no cunt cares what u say


but i iz African....urdu


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Garys...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Garys... View attachment 3310316 View attachment 3310317


the zlh ive just trimmed tonight, should get at least 5 oz from her maybe a little more,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Fucking found a fucking shamrock or some shit growing in me pot haha funny stuff ah well...shits bushing out in i cant wait to compare goth strains n next run again I have em down. Really enjoyed the cheese suprise she's got nice nugs, frosty like the snowman and she's got game dense ass stems, shit nearly puts my cock to shame....nearly


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

how you doing with that torrent of fm15 gboy? is it still working? what tatic u using? i had 1 good season with spurs n thats it fucking game is well all over the place feeling like a fucking noob n ive played it over 20yr lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> how you doing with that torrent of fm15 gboy? is it still working? what tatic u using? i had 1 good season with spurs n thats it fucking game is well all over the place feeling like a fucking noob n ive played it over 20yr lolol


Yeah it's still working perfect mate, I've just finished my 1st season with celtic, won the league, domestic cups and got to last 16 in champs league, not been playing it for about a week tho coz I've been really busy, gonna start an English league as well give Liverpool a go


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> the zlh ive just trimmed tonight, should get at least 5 oz from her maybe a little more,


good yield for a clone im lovin tha cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah it's still working perfect mate, I've just finished my 1st season with celtic, won the league, domestic cups and got to last 16 in champs league, not been playing it for about a week tho coz I've been really busy, gonna start an English league as well give Liverpool a go


thats no great feat with bloody celtic mate lol last 16 of champ league aint bad tho cause i have a proper version its all threw steam n i carnt work out how to import tatics taken from the net for shit! is pissing me off lol


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30402104

think we in wrong game lads 7oz of this shit is going for 1.3mil! lolol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> thats no great feat with bloody celtic mate lol last 16 of champ league aint bad tho cause i have a proper version its all threw steam n i carnt work out how to import tatics taken from the net for shit! is pissing me off lol
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30402104
> ...


I just play about with the tactics myself in the game and when I find what works I stick with it, never been one to mess about downloading tactics or the extra face packs online, I still prefer the old Cm2 when u could do about 3 seasons in a day lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> thats no great feat with bloody celtic mate lol last 16 of champ league aint bad tho cause i have a proper version its all threw steam n i carnt work out how to import tatics taken from the net for shit! is pissing me off lol
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30402104
> ...


two main types of uranium U238 and U235, u can only make bombs with 235 so it must be that shiz they had ffs, cpos the 238 is mostly wats in DU therefore bullets etc


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I just play about with the tactics myself in the game and when I find what works I stick with it, never been one to mess about downloading tactics or the extra face packs online, I still prefer the old Cm2 when u could do about 3 seasons in a day lol


this one tho dont seem to working that great with staying with the same tatic, tbh ive always downloaded tatics find one that someone has worked hard on n is the bollax n stuck with it lol

im a fucker for saving before big games aswel n if i lose just reload n try again lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> two main types of uranium U238 and U235, u can only make bombs with 235 so it must be that shiz they had ffs, cpos the 238 is mostly wats in DU therefore bullets etc


just made me lol at 7oz for 1.3mil i know fuck all about uranium mate, but i would expect to be high at grade at them prices lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> this one tho dont seem to working that great with staying with the same tatic, tbh ive always downloaded tatics find one that someone has worked hard on n is the bollax n stuck with it lol
> 
> im a fucker for saving before big games aswel n if i lose just reload n try again lol


U cheating cunt.....lol

I used to do the same for years with saving before big games but it started to take the fun out the game for me so started taking the results as they come now


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> U cheating cunt.....lol
> 
> I used to do the same for years with saving before big games but it started to take the fun out the game for me so started taking the results as they come now


i know im a disgrace but i just carnt help meself lol i been playing it for so long now im fucking bored to death of the game unless im winning of course lol

i have stopped raping all the big teams of there money at the start mind by signing all ya shit players for there full budget lol that deffo took the fun out of the game n half the time ya team would do shit with so many new players neway.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

I did that as well many times lol,
I still remember the old Cm cheats to get top players for free,
U know u can download and play cm1 and cm2 for free on doxbox, I still play them now and again for nostalgia reasons lmao,


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Yawwn ..lol.. Just waking up here in sunny america


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well my food has just arrived time to stuff my face the drink some more


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Pancakes and maple syrup for me then im off fura shit


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

buzzing now on the xmas wine and psycho with psycho kief joint, ima gonna get some of dubs bho for xmas and just looking for a rig, any suggestions for a rig cheapish


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Well my food has just arrived time to stuff my face the drink some more


did ya get those pork balls with orange sauce, used to like them and chow main


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

no idea about a rig mate, i tried a vape pen for it and FAILED lol

just glad of a non troll post that twat is doing me nut in now, some1 sort the cunt a decent bag of H so he can fucking o'd n leave us in peace.....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> did ya get those pork balls with orange sauce, used to like them and chow main


no mate ended up with just sweet and sour chicken, noodles and chili chips, fucking still hungry tho


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> no idea about a rig mate, i tried a vape pen for it and FAILED lol
> 
> just glad of a non troll post that twat is doing me nut in now, some1 sort the cunt a decent bag of H so he can fucking o'd n leave us in peace.....


be nice


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

thank god for fentanyl and scoppy hey lol, too fukin rite man, and gaz its two meals Tuesday, 2 dinners is a must on this hallowed day lol drunk


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> buzzing now on the xmas wine and psycho with psycho kief joint, ima gonna get some of dubs bho for xmas and just looking for a rig, any suggestions for a rig cheapish


check this company out mate they are uk suppliers of oil rigs, prices can be steep tho http://original-glass.co.uk/index.php/products/concentrate-oil-rigs.html


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

was gunna stick bho in the vape, got a fuk load of trim, like a bucket lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> check this company out mate they are uk suppliers of oil rigs, prices can be steep tho http://original-glass.co.uk/index.php/products/concentrate-oil-rigs.html


nice lookin shit man


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thank god for fentanyl and scoppy hey lol, too fukin rite man, and gaz its two meals Tuesday, 2 dinners is a must on this hallowed day lol drunk


lol funnily enough i was just thinking dominoes is open


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

meat feast with extras?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a quarter chicken for breakfast I was that munched


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> lol funnily enough i was just thinking dominoes is open


dominos is open till fucking 5am where i am lol

and you just gotta love the ordering online/apps no need to even speak to anyone just open the door slighty grab the munch n its job done.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

shit vinos run out so its bang the mrs or crack out the cognac


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> dominos is open till fucking 5am where i am lol
> 
> and you just gotta love the ordering online/apps no need to even speak to anyone just open the door slighty grab the munch n its job done.


slightly lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> dominos is open till fucking 5am where i am lol
> 
> and you just gotta love the ordering online/apps no need to even speak to anyone just open the door slighty grab the munch n its job done.


u could go one better and be an even lazier cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 9, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> u could go one better and be an even lazier cunt



lololol

dunno if you got it where you are but around here theres even dial a beer lol thats what its called mind but any booze or fags delivered at a inflated rate till 5am.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> had a banging lunch yday, pulled pork burger with added brisket,smoked bacon,chorizo,cheese n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man we get dial a booze here, but its pakis that do it so u need to go out to the car of about 4 asian cunts and pay the a ridiculous rate for ur booze and fags, i only ever use it when im that pissed i dont kknow what im doing and think i need more drink


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2014)

Go on eBay and buy yasen a bhobtube for blasting and all the rest of the gear set u back around £300 I rekon u could make a shit load with a bucket of trim


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 9, 2014)

ive got a shoebox full of trim, im gonna do my usual dry sift for kief, then make iso with the trim to make sure i get as much off it as possiblle


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2014)

tbh gaz I only use iso for my toe, I rub it in and stops the pain but the smell omg I cant smoke/vape it man im gagging


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2014)

iso for my toe,lol,

busting ryhmes yo!

inbox z

night fuckos,
up at 7 for kids school and its her first xmas play tomoz! bless shes all growing u, brings a tear to my eye, no shit thinking about it now does, so damn proud of her


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

My brain is empty....AAaahhhh!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> My brain is empty....AAaahhhh!!!!


aww braddas^^^ ur kin ther explaining that you give your kid sister dick while your gran watches and your dad gives you middle finger up the bum? 
ahaha

fuk me you black gay dudes really are fucking weird.

have a nice day


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahh ic3 been bust everyone get your phones scrubbed..lol....blah blah blah .


bulshit smalltimes


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahhhh!!! My brain is empty


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> check this company out mate they are uk suppliers of oil rigs, prices can be steep tho http://original-glass.co.uk/index.php/products/concentrate-oil-rigs.html


i love throwing away my money as much as the next gimmick obsessed stoner but that's a joke for a bong man lol 200 pounds!!! My bong was 130e on sale or some shit n I still feel guilty buying that lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yea man i cud nver get meself to buy the volcano cause of price .. but i had no prob lettin her pay for it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man i cud nver get meself to buy the volcano cause of price .. but i had no prob lettin her pay for it


well the vape was making smoking pot even safer so that alone justified the expenditure...no it does make it last longer.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 10, 2014)

lol madness hehe


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

Number of folks broon bread already, two 21 yr old lads from the UK over for their birthdays.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2014)

anyone daft enough to snort white H is a fucking divvy. dangerous cocaine my arse.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Number of folks broon bread already, two 21 yr old lads from the UK over for their birthdays.....


Yeah seen it a while back, in all fairness the Dutch authorities are handeling it very well, they've those signs everywhere n if someone still insists on buying from a street dealer they deserve to die...unless they dab their shit first instead of a massive fat line lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2014)

deserving to die's a bit strong like. but aye should be dabbing first from an unknown source. fuck that shouldn't be buying from unknowns end of imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Natural selection don


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Tbh u walk down any street in the dam n you've Africas throwing drugs at u haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2014)

darwin awards all round eh! 

really can;t be chewed to leave for work. it's blowing a gale and frigging freezing. brew n a bong first methinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone on the market for a new rain jacket get the rab dru..it's fucking amazing..i look for reasons to go out in this


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

no one deserves to die for taking recreational drugs imo


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2014)

can't wear one of them round here or you will be nicked, if not at least stopped and searched. it's like the north face of the noughties, every criminal in the city wears one like a uniform.

good in rain though


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no one deserves to die for taking recreational drugs imo



we all deserve to die, it's the only thing we deserve imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> can't wear one of them round here or you will be nicked, if not at least stopped and searched. it's like the north face of the noughties, every criminal in the city wears one like a uniform.
> 
> good in rain though


are u fucking serious lool funny stuff, rich twat's over here wear em so less likely to be searched..my checks throw em off anyways mind I've to be the best dressed lad in the dole q haha fucking savage jacket


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> we all deserve to die, it's the only thing we deserve imo.


jaysus u have ur deep moments don't u lol next thing you'll be quoting poe


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

wassafukinpoint


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

that was Po weren't it, tellytubby


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> that was Po weren't it, tellytubby


clicking my thumbs...shits deep


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tbh u walk down any street in the dam n you've Africas throwing drugs at u haha


Aye, and the police are busy running around busting people for growing weed and stopping cannabis cups, well done! I guess it's easier smashing a door down to find a grow than actually catching these sly buggers on the streets. They also have those motorway signs all over the centre warning peeps as well. All the more reason for complete legalisation of all drugs! They reckon the guy selling it doesn't even know?!?!?!?!
And Don, they think they are snorting coke, but it's white heroin (not being a herion expert I assume that's quite strong, as opposed to broon h?)
Ah well, off to Dab the rig instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah that shit with the cup was a fucking joke man, if it was all legal that simply wouldn't happen but their handeling it better then they'd do it here or in england..not that it's hard to do better than our cops


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

Tru that rolex, like you say, the 50 in the UK would be arresting the poor gits while they were conking out in the hospital beds. There was a really funny retort from the Mayor of Amsterdam towards a comment David Cameron made recently....I'll need to look it out.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

DST said:


> Tru that rolex, like you say, the 50 in the UK would be arresting the poor gits while they were conking out in the hospital beds. There was a really funny retort from the Mayor of Amsterdam towards a comment David Cameron made recently....I'll need to look it out.


was it "youre a cunt dave"?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2014)

hahah D I know they think it's coke but anyone who likes a sniff would know the difference.

I can't wait to see what's in high times re the cup. I bet they still make on that they stuck it to the man in the face of adversity blah bollocky blah etc etc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Isn't white heroin as expensive if not more than coke? Dunno dam prices but I know whites crazy expensive


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2014)

haven't a scooby man. i know they don't wash H with petrol, naptha etc though. it smells totally different


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Wouldn't mind a bit of coke now tbh. Would get my arse into gear n get shit done


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

a friend of mine just got back from a short visit to the dam on mon, he go's there quite a bit and has some dutch friends who live just outside the city dont know exactly where but he meets up with em when hes there and buy his class a's from them, pays 50euro for full grams of proper sniff, he likes his gear aswel so i dont doubt it was nice, 5euro each for dutchies said they where strawberrys? never seen em meself but said they where lovely.

also said them signs about the white smack where everywhere, fair play but as already said you gotta be fucking clueless to mistake sniff for H just the smell or a lil dab on the toungue u would know it aint sniff.

and i would have also thought white smack with a purity high enough to kill you from sniffing it would cost more per g than coke.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

time to go to the dam and pick up cheap china lol


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

I am sure High Times will brush it under the carpet Don, or smelly rug, or whatever lies around in their orrifice. They didn't even have the decency to email their sponsors to apologise to us. Ok, the Dam council refused their license, but they have done 26 of these things before, they knew the politics where changing, they should really have had it nailed down before starting to take peoples money, end of story.

By all accounts theres a 15k reward leading to the dudes arrest who's selling the h. 

And it was Boris Johnson, not David Cameron that the Dam Mayor was calling out. Basically, Boris called Amsterdam Sleazy, Eberhard invited him to come over to the Dam, where he would easily recognise his fellow Brits, all pissed up and getting into ....
http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/137121/burgemeester-londen-moet-hier-eens-naar-landgenoten-komen-kijken


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

they clamping down on pot in nl?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

hey guys hows it going


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

lol this place,bradbry on ignore I suggest, done it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> hey guys hows it going


not bad pompey have u come to troll aswell?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

well thats me just took dwn the tent and packed all my equipment away, i always take a month off over xmas and new year to keep the wife happy, once i set up again im changing my grow to up the loft, wont have as much height but will have a 10ft by 10ft space thats 4ft in height. so will get a load more in that space and just tie the bitches down, need to move up a level again ive noticed big drop in finances since i downsized my grows this last year.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well thats me just took dwn the tent and packed all my equipment away, i always take a month off over xmas and new year to keep the wife happy, once i set up again im changing my grow to up the loft, wont have as much height but will have a 10ft by 10ft space thats 4ft in height. so will get a load more in that space and just tie the bitches down, need to move up a level again ive noticed big drop in finances since i downsized my grows this last year.


sog the loft with exo only need 4 foot incl lights


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> well thats me just took dwn the tent and packed all my equipment away, i always take a month off over xmas and new year to keep the wife happy, once i set up again im changing my grow to up the loft, wont have as much height but will have a 10ft by 10ft space thats 4ft in height. so will get a load more in that space and just tie the bitches down, need to move up a level again ive noticed big drop in finances since i downsized my grows this last year.


I have to do the same man pack up till after the new year .. then il be settin bak up bigger


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Gf wants me packing in but I'll do this run n next n I'm sorted...for a while


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

nah m8 ive been away for weekend went up my old mans to give him a hand with his house he is haven a midlife crisis he went to thialand with his mate met a thia girl now wants to leave his wife of 22 years sell his house and stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah m8 ive been away for weekend went up my old mans to give him a hand with his house he is haven a midlife crisis he went to thialand with his mate met a thia girl now wants to leave his wife of 22 years sell his house and stuff


holy shit man, talk some sense into the old man!


----------



## ghb (Dec 10, 2014)

divorce asap.

at least he will get a couple of years quality service un til she becomes westernised.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah m8 ive been away for weekend went up my old mans to give him a hand with his house he is haven a midlife crisis he went to thialand with his mate met a thia girl now wants to leave his wife of 22 years sell his house and stuff


ha ha old goat lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

yeh just had his 50th birthday ive tried to talk to him but he said he aint been happy for a few years now and was just waiting for something better to come along


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2014)

She ain't got an Adams apple has she/he? Lolol


----------



## bradburry (Dec 10, 2014)

Hows it going people of gloomy Briton

chin up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

lol nah ive see a photo she aint the best looking tho be could have done a lot better but least she wasnt a hore well so she says


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2014)

Lol...well if she makes him happy what can u say? I know some of them Thai birds are wugly as fuck ain't they lol got like black peoples noses and Russian jaw bones lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

i put my babies into flower last night 2 just gotta cut all the bottom shit off in a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2014)

Strip her bare so you think you gone too far she'll repay u...it seems a bit mad cutting so much off after growing it for ages but its deffo worth it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

im liking this cheese surprise relax, although i have to ask is the surprise that it dont taste anything like cheese lmao?
it is a nice tasting smke just not even the slightest hint of cheese in it, the lsd was really nice as well,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/south-korea-dog-cloning-at-soaam-2014-12


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Gonna give that a read nice one zeddd. You'd make some money cloning top pedigree... Especially the Tibet mastiff that dog goes for cray cray money


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/south-korea-dog-cloning-at-soaam-2014-12


that's amazing!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

yeh ok ill give it a go when lights come on at 6


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna give that a read nice one zeddd. You'd make some money cloning top pedigree... Especially the Tibet mastiff that dog goes for cray cray money


costs hundred k prob cheaper to try jiffy pellets lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

find it interesting that the spots may be diff on the clone dog, very interesting indeed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> costs hundred k prob cheaper to try jiffy pellets lol


that Tibeten mastiff went for 2 million lol clone that motherfucker!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> that Tibeten mastiff went for 2 million lol clone that motherfucker!


zat tha fukker wa looks like a lion?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2014)

for awhile those savannah cats were the rage, ppl gettin 3-10k for domesticated x african serval. F1's nearly wild ppl didn't know what to do with em gotta feed em meat

wht play sand clone dome... first time this summer. (concerned about gnats n aphids) dam if it didn't work well, then transplant into any medium bare root with a rinse


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

2 mil, for a dog, omg madness


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2014)

wicked hse cat


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> zat tha fukker wa looks like a lion?


madness isn't lol fucking status symbols for u


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> for awhile those savannah cats were the rage, ppl gettin 3-10k for domesticated x african serval. F1's nearly wild ppl didn't know what to do with em gotta feed em meat
> 
> wht play sand clone dome... first time this summer. (concerned about gnats n aphids) dam if it didn't work well, then transplant into any medium bare root with a rinse


one of our cats is a ragdoll n we got her on a deal @600 cuz she's torti point...some go for 1000+ for show quality we even had to sign a neutering contract and on a massive waiting list.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2014)

ragdoll huh, ill check that.. yea i see how the savannahs that they let go as pets-only, U have to neuter or agree to no breeding, but they're about 2k, or less, vs 5k+ for breeders


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

ha ha don't say shit about cloning em,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't need to man, they fuck like..well cats haha


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2014)

wld fantasize about cloning old boy when he was 15+ /man thought wldnt be able to live without me border collie, champ made it to 19. buried that sucker right in eyeshot of my livinroom.

When u have an animal your entire adult life, then it's gone..
Identity Crisis -Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2014)

amer. short hair x siamese x abbysinian

very similar to silver/fawn bud Ocicat

OK enuf pussin' up the thread, have a goodday dogz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Downside to owning a rottweiler is max 10 maybe 11


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

my 7 month old rottweiler pup, and my 22 month old rotty cross


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2014)

Man those glowing eyes, don't hypnotize me

A Decade-that's tough, git yer kicks while we all can.. Haaa!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> im liking this cheese surprise relax, although i have to ask is the surprise that it dont taste anything like cheese lmao?
> it is a nice tasting smke just not even the slightest hint of cheese in it, the lsd was really nice as well,


cheese bx1 (exo x danny boy) was crossed with a male DPQ for cheese surprise, the surprise being if it does actually taste of cheese


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

prob doesn't taste of cheese if u used to CO s


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

It is smelly weed, i won't drop it into someone in town unless I mbb it...she's such an easy girl to grow, she'll take anything tbh...Bit of a whore like that n she be frosty. Glad I've her cloned. Will get 2 more runs from her before I close up shop but when I set back up I'll run the cheese bukkake, cheese suprise n start popping those dbxl n find the first on i had.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Relax what site can I use to get watch normal tv and shit for free in this third world country u live in? Lol, only jokin. What can I use?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

Watchseries or Rte player. Primwire for movies....TV tv is Rte player that's our basic shite telly. Tv3 for the win. Check if they stream,probably do


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

what bout downloading whats the best torrent site now tpb is gone?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

The pirate bay is gone?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheers relax, I'll give them ago


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> what bout downloading whats the best torrent site now tpb is gone?


tpb is alive mate, go to www.ilikerainbows.co.uk 

The pirate bay is always alive mate I doubt they will ever manage to fully take it down or block it


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The pirate bay is gone?


No it's not mate


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

did they not sieze the servers in sweden a couple of days ago? was on the news etc and the proxxys ive been using aint working no more, neither is that link gboy it loads the front page but nefing beyond that says 502 bad gateway?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

http://showmeoz.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/indian-bent-trees-history-or-legend/


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> did they not sieze the servers in sweden a couple of days ago? was on the news etc and the proxxys ive been using aint working no more, neither is that link gboy it loads the front page but nefing beyond that says bad gateway?


I'm not sure mate but I was using that link up till 2 days ago when I last downloaded anything, Have u tried the. Proxybay.info. I think it is, it's a list of every proxy for tpb


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30411782


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I'm not sure mate but I was using that link up till 2 days ago when I last downloaded anything, Have u tried the. Proxybay.org. I think it is, it's a list of every proxy for tpb


yeah every proxxy has that red mark against it meaning its not working and theres a notice at the top saying tpb is experiencing problems.


https://proxybay.info/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2014)

right ive cut all the bottom shit of the plants i feels like ive over done it lol well time will tell


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> yeah every proxxy has that red mark against it meaning its not working and theres a notice at the top saying tpb is experiencing problems.


Yeah I just seen that, Try iptorrents that's a decent site for downloading, u sometimes need an invite to join, let me know if u do and I'll send u one


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Yeah I just seen that, Try iptorrents that's a decent site for downloading, u sometimes need an invite to join, let me know if u do and I'll send u one


cheers mate, ive only really used tpb for years now hope it comes back online! 

i need inviting to that site gboy?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> cheers mate, ive only really used tpb for years now hope it comes back online!
> 
> i need inviting to that site gboy?


Email me the email addy u want me to send an invite to mate coz u will need to sign up with that exact email addy


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Since ya talkin gamin ... that fckn fifa 15 serious game rage ... u wer rite wat ya said before about stupid fckn decisions gbhoy


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

aint played it but all the reviews are saying pro evo has reclaimed the crown with these 2015 latest editions.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Since ya talkin gamin ... that fckn fifa 15 serious game rage ... u wer rite wat ya said before about stupid fckn decisions gbhoy


Hahahaha i fucking told u ya cunt, takes it happening to u a few times for u to agree lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> aint played it but all the reviews are saying pro evo has reclaimed the crown with these 2015 latest editions.


I'm gonna get pes 15 I think and compare it with fifa, I was always a pes fan but switched to fifa a cpl yrs ago. Now I'm regretting it


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I'm gonna get pes 15 I think and compare it with fifa, I was always a pes fan but switched to fifa a cpl yrs ago. Now I'm regretting it


i aint really been into them for a good few years now but i was always a pro evo fanboy lol use to refuse to even play fifa, i started playing pro evo from the start when it was called winning soccer eleven lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

sent u that invite mate


----------



## --GOD-- (Dec 10, 2014)

nice to see a uk thread 
going strong


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

oh and with that site mate when u download something u need to leave it in ur torrent client a while after download finishes and allow it to upload as much as u downloaded, its the fair share ratio thing or some shit, if u dont keep it at least even they will ban ur account after a while


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

nice1 for that mate, aint much to watch at the mo but i need somewhere to download from am wounded about the tpb....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i aint really been into them for a good few years now but i was always a pro evo fanboy lol use to refuse to even play fifa, i started playing pro evo from the start when it was called winning soccer eleven lol


Well that's because fifa is a pile of shite... pes is designed for people who actualloy have a brain and understand football,. fifa is designed for anyone who enjoys the sport but is too retarded to face the riht direction to shoot. Fifa = pure wank! and that's coming from someone who hates football games.

Speakling of games. ANyone fancy downloading me a copy of far cry 4 (skidrow reloaded) and posting it to me on a disk or pen drive etc? (i'll return pen drive). Just found that the uni library has 100 up and down, wheras at home i can barely load a web page, but alas they have blocked torrent ports. Very much a plea, i'd give my left leg for far cry 4 but i can't afford to buy it.

And yeah, piratebay is a motherfucker, gonna have to go find myself a kickass.to proxy for when i go home over christmas.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Well that's because fifa is a pile of shite... pes is designed for people who actualloy have a brain and understand football,. fifa is designed for anyone who enjoys the sport but is too retarded to face the riht direction to shoot. Fifa = pure wank! and that's coming from someone who hates football games.
> 
> Speakling of games. ANyone fancy downloading me a copy of far cry 4 (skidrow reloaded) and posting it to me on a disk or pen drive etc? (i'll return pen drive). Just found that the uni library has 100 up and down, wheras at home i can barely load a web page, but alas they have blocked torrent ports. Very much a plea, i'd give my left leg for far cry 4 but i can't afford to buy it.
> 
> And yeah, piratebay is a motherfucker, gonna have to go find myself a kickass.to proxy for when i go home over christmas.


could i not download it and try and compress it so it ca be emailed to u, then u just need to dwnload the smaller zip file and extract on ur pc, i dont know if its possible but its an idea


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

--GOD-- said:


> nice to see a uk thread
> going strong


im reporting this username for taking the lords name, ur a silly little fucker bradburry, nice try tho u cunt !!

and im athiest


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> could i not download it and try and compress it so it ca be emailed to u, then u just need to dwnload the smaller zip file and extract on ur pc, i dont know if its possible but its an idea


i dont no much but im pretty shore thats impossible mate the file is waaaay to big for that i think?

i really wana play farcry4 aswel but me lappy couldnt handle farcry 3 so i aint bothered to d/l it, i have a 2gig dedicated graphic card,i7s etc and can play most games on low settings but not farcry?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> could i not download it and try and compress it so it ca be emailed to u, then u just need to dwnload the smaller zip file and extract on ur pc, i dont know if its possible but its an idea


The initial file is almost 30gb  not really email size. If it were possible i'd say do it. At home it took me 48 hours to download 1 top gear episode.

and @newuserlol i just upgraded my pc because the turkkish wiring killed everything, but i coulod play farcry 3 quite happily on a 2.4ghz old school quad core (long before i7, none of the power) and a 1gb amd graphics card. Can't understand how yours can't run it unless it's a REALLY shit gpu, (everything is sold on specs, not ability, a 2gb graphics card means absolute fuck all (ask ICE about that )


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont no much but im pretty shore thats impossible mate the file is waaaay to big for that i think?
> 
> i really wana play farcry4 aswel but me lappy couldnt handle farcry 3 so i aint bothered to d/l it, i have a 2gig dedicated graphic card,i7s etc and can play most games on low settings but not farcry?


my laptop is shite mate, it can barely handle footy manager and at that it can take me over a week sometimes to get through a season due to shitty loading times when i hit continue, i aint a big gamer so just play most games on my ps or xbox and even at that i get bored after an hour,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my laptop is shite mate, it can barely handle footy manager and at that it can take me over a week sometimes to get through a season due to shitty loading times when i hit continue, i aint a big gamer so just play most games on my ps or xbox and even at that i get bored after an hour,


im the same mate i brought this lappy for gaming but i get bored of any game real quick nowdays, its not quite a alienware lol but its not too bad getting old now mind fuck knows how but its survived my abuse for over a year now and only the left click on the mousepad thingy is broken nowt else, was a manfacture referb aswel from ebay but is most oldest lappy ive had lol they usually only last me 6months max what with spilling vods on em or falling asleep with em on me lap n waking up to a crack screen n lappy on the floor lol

i7s,2gb radeon hd 8870m,8gb of ram want a desktop tho really.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> im the same mate i brought this lappy for gaming but i get bored of any game real quick nowdays, its not quite a alienware lol but its not too bad getting old now mind fuck knows how but its survived my abuse for over a year now and only the left click on the mousepad thingy is broken nowt else, was a manfacture referb aswel from ebay but is most oldest lappy ive had lol they usually only last me 6months max what with spilling vods on em or falling asleep with em on me lap n waking up to a crack screen n lappy on the floor lol


Damned growers and all your disposable income. If i buy something, i'm distraught if it breaks after 2 years.

Another plug. Anyone want or no anyone after the new ipad air 2 for christmas? gotat ditch this thing and turn it into real money.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Damned growers and all your disposable income. If i buy something, i'm distraught if it breaks after 2 years.
> 
> Another plug. Anyone want or no anyone after the new ipad air 2 for christmas? gotat ditch this thing and turn it into real money.


don't worry daddy will pay, pls this impoverished student theme is fake imo lol, hows u mate


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't worry daddy will pay, pls this impoverished student theme is fake imo, hows u mate


Haha, indeed he would. I refuse. Before i'd even started uni he was offering an allowance and £150 towards rent, i told him to piss off, i made myself a budget, and to be fair, it is working REALLY well for me. (i havn't been on a single night out, not to one pub or club). Working so well that while other students were crying about money, i had enough to spend "£500 replacing my broken pc, and still have £500 in savings aside from the monthly allowance i've set myself.

My parents may be richy rich, but i don't accept shit off them unless it's life or death. what's the point in just relying on parents, i'd rather know i can survive on my own and appreciate the value of the money you have. While i was in bristol and growing (but not selling) i lived on £50 a week that had to cover gas, elctricity, food, and travel. I adapted to what i had, i still lived happily. Today i heard some bitch in a lecture claiming that minimum wage wasn't enough to live by, work harder you fuck, maybe if you hadn't bought that overpriced iphone you'd be better off... Money is what you make of it. These days people prefere to spend what they dont have (credit card, loans) and not just adapt their lifestyle to meet their income.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, indeed he would. I refuse. Before i'd even started uni he was offering an allowance and £150 towards rent, i told him to piss off, i made myself a budget, and to be fair, it is working REALLY well for me. (i havn't been on a single night out, not to one pub or club). Working so well that while other students were crying about money, i had enough to spend "£500 replacing my broken pc, and still have £500 in savings aside from the monthly allowance i've set myself.
> 
> My parents may be richy rich, but i don't accept shit off them unless it's life or death. what's the point in just relying on parents, i'd rather know i can survive on my own and appreciate the value of the money you have. While i was in bristol and growing (but not selling) i lived on £50 a week that had to cover gas, elctricity, food, and travel. I adapted to what i had, i still lived happily. Today i heard some bitch in a lecture claiming that minimum wage wasn't enough to live by, work harder you fuck, maybe if you hadn't bought that overpriced iphone you'd be better off... Money is what you make of it. These days people prefere to spend what they dont have (credit card, loans) and not just adapt their lifestyle to meet their income.


yes, nice, ive been dirt poor to comfortably well off to growing pot, ha ha life hey?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

and @newuserlol i just upgraded my pc because the turkkish wiring killed everything, but i coulod play farcry 3 quite happily on a 2.4ghz old school quad core (long before i7, none of the power) and a 1gb amd graphics card. Can't understand how yours can't run it unless it's a REALLY shit gpu, (everything is sold on specs, not ability, a 2gb graphics card means absolute fuck all (ask ICE about that )[/QUOTE]

i dont get it either ttt but i dont really understand that much in depth about specs, i have [email protected] 1.8ghz-2.4ghz, 2gb radeon 8870m n 8gb of ram,17'' screen n terabyte hd dunno if it was a dodgy download of farcry 3 but it was lagging to fuck when playing it, like i say plays near all games on a lowish setting but wouldnt farcry3 or the d/l i got?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yes, nice, ive been dirt poor to comfortably well off to growing pot, ha ha life hey?


It all about how you take it. I'm poor, fine, i'll make that work for me. I went from almost 20k a year without any rent or bills, to £150 a week before rent and bills. Never changed me. Life has taught me not to fight the issues, just enjoy life as you can. My current flat is a shit hole, got about an inch of mould growing on the wall behind my pillow, no heating at all (room is same temp as outside, my breath steams) but i look at what i have got, not what i haven't, and i am thanklful for it. there will always be something we can moan about, but fuck it, appreciate what we do have. I could be paying the same price for a univesity hall room that has free internet, heating, etc etc, but hey, i have a bedroom that is cold, but has space for a double bed, fucking huge corner desk, tv-cabinet, multiple cupboards. Be happy for what you have, not sad for what you're missing.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> and @newuserlol i just upgraded my pc because the turkkish wiring killed everything, but i coulod play farcry 3 quite happily on a 2.4ghz old school quad core (long before i7, none of the power) and a 1gb amd graphics card. Can't understand how yours can't run it unless it's a REALLY shit gpu, (everything is sold on specs, not ability, a 2gb graphics card means absolute fuck all (ask ICE about that )


i dont get it either ttt but i dont really understand that much in depth about specs, i have [email protected] 1.8ghz-2.4ghz, 2gb radeon 8870m n 8gb of ram,17'' screen n terabyte hd dunno if it was a dodgy download of farcry 3 but it was lagging to fuck when playing it, like i say plays near all games on a lowish setting but wouldnt farcry3 or the d/l i got?[/QUOTE]

It's not the download. Try changing the resolution. I just googled and your laptop graphics card is only slightly worse than the graphics card i have, and mine plays it quite happily. However unless i change a couple of settings in far cry 3,. even the cut scenes are like 1 fram every minute, let alone 60fps. Somethins sounds off. But then again, laptops are always a bit hit and miss, i recall buying battlefield vietnam on release, technically my brother an my laptop could run it flawlessly, in practice, it sucked balls.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> and @newuserlol i just upgraded my pc because the turkkish wiring killed everything, but i coulod play farcry 3 quite happily on a 2.4ghz old school quad core (long before i7, none of the power) and a 1gb amd graphics card. Can't understand how yours can't run it unless it's a REALLY shit gpu, (everything is sold on specs, not ability, a 2gb graphics card means absolute fuck all (ask ICE about that )


i dont get it either ttt but i dont really understand that much in depth about specs, i have [email protected] 1.8ghz-2.4ghz, 2gb radeon 8870m n 8gb of ram,17'' screen n terabyte hd dunno if it was a dodgy download of farcry 3 but it was lagging to fuck when playing it, like i say plays near all games on a lowish setting but wouldnt farcry3 or the d/l i got?[/QUOTE]

It's not the download. Try changing the resolution. I just googled and your laptop graphics card is only slightly worse than the graphics card i have, and mine plays it quite happily. However unless i change a couple of settings in far cry 3,. even the cut scenes are like 1 fram every minute, let alone 60fps. Somethins sounds off. But then again, laptops are always a bit hit and miss, i recall buying battlefield vietnam on release, technically my brother an my laptop could run it flawlessly, in practice, it sucked balls.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> i dont get it either ttt but i dont really understand that much in depth about specs, i have [email protected] 1.8ghz-2.4ghz, 2gb radeon 8870m n 8gb of ram,17'' screen n terabyte hd dunno if it was a dodgy download of farcry 3 but it was lagging to fuck when playing it, like i say plays near all games on a lowish setting but wouldnt farcry3 or the d/l i got?


It's not the download. Try changing the resolution. I just googled and your laptop graphics card is only slightly worse than the graphics card i have, and mine plays it quite happily. However unless i change a couple of settings in far cry 3,. even the cut scenes are like 1 fram every minute, let alone 60fps. Somethins sounds off. But then again, laptops are always a bit hit and miss, i recall buying battlefield vietnam on release, technically my brother an my laptop could run it flawlessly, in practice, it sucked balls.[/QUOTE]

any settings inparticular? im pretty shore i put the resolution down to bout the lowest it would go, dont get me wrong it run on me lappy but was too laggy to enjoy.

bf vietnam i bloody loved that game n the songs on the loading screens lol not to mention the m60 i think it was that just kicked arse lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> It's not the download. Try changing the resolution. I just googled and your laptop graphics card is only slightly worse than the graphics card i have, and mine plays it quite happily. However unless i change a couple of settings in far cry 3,. even the cut scenes are like 1 fram every minute, let alone 60fps. Somethins sounds off. But then again, laptops are always a bit hit and miss, i recall buying battlefield vietnam on release, technically my brother an my laptop could run it flawlessly, in practice, it sucked balls.


any settings inparticular? im pretty shore i put the resolution down to bout the lowest it would go, dont get me wrong it run on me lappy but was too laggy to enjoy.

bf vietnam i bloody loved that game n the songs on the loading screens lol not to mention the m60 i think it was that just kicked arse lol[/QUOTE]

Ha. Still one of my fav games. My older brother would always be vietcong (lan) just to try and get us with the punji sticks. The ability to jump in a helicopter and start blaring out ride of the valkaries that everyone else could hear, that sold the game as it was! Brother lying in wait with a sniper rifle on a hill and i suddenly hear that music coming out of his laptops speakers, bloody epic!

And i can't recomend settings, i just lowered them till it was playable, but it does seem odd that your laptop can't play it, my computer (aside from the new mediocre graphics card) was about 4 to 5 years old.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

buy yourselves a fucking games console like a ps4 or xbox 1 and play it on that rather than moaning about how shitty the laptop runs it lmao, is it just me or is that not the obvious answer


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> buy yourselves a fucking games console like a ps4 or xbox 1 and play it on that rather than moaning about how shitty the laptop runs it lmao, is it just me or is that not the obvious answer


Althoug these days, if the laptop can't handle it then it's not even available on a console.

Tell me though. What are you posting on this forum with? How much did that cost on top of the price of your console? £200 minimum guarantee it. Not so cheap now. On pc we can buy a cheap pc that does what is needed, or a gaming pc that does far beyond what a console does in every way, yet can cost less than one of these new consoles. Everyone always tries to compare a conosole to a pc on gaming value. They never mention that they then also paid for a pc or laptop alongside their console bevause of the fact taht other than game,. a console is a POS unless you enjoy browsing youtube with a controller


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

be funny to read this in 10 years lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

yeah man Atari or sega, that's my era


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> be funny to read this in 10 years lol


And in 10 years a console + computer will still cost more and perform worse than a dedicated computer 

I'm a PC patriot for a reason. Bevause i can actually backup my claims 

I grew up on sega. Still few games better than streets of rage!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> buy yourselves a fucking games console like a ps4 or xbox 1 and play it on that rather than moaning about how shitty the laptop runs it lmao, is it just me or is that not the obvious answer


so much more to a decent lappy than just gaming tho gboy, n its the mobility of a lappy i love i can take the fucker anywhere can you do that with ya pesky consoles??? lol

im still undecied on a ps4, i have a slim 500gb ps3 could get a decent wack of a ps4 in a trade in at game but i hardlt play the ps3 so dunno, i did love gt5 and the last of us tho i think theres still some gaming in me lolol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

fuk I cant remember wat I ate for dinner


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> so much more to a decent lappy than just gaming tho gboy, n its the mobility of a lappy i love i can take the fucker anywhere can you do that with ya pesky consoles??? lol


Why i'm loving my surface pro 3! Sure it can't play that many modern games, but it's the size of a tablet, far thinner than a macbook air, and i can sit here all day long playing counter strike source 

@zeddd I cant tell you what i had last night, but i've a lasagne reduced to 97p sat in the fridge for tonight  Keeping the ribs for the weekend once i'm done with university deadlines. 2 racks of bbq ribs, 1kg of garlic prawns, fuck yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yeah man Atari or sega, that's my era


I still play those!


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

argos sells both the retro megradrive with 50+ games installed and the old atari bout a nifty i think, yeah i no u can d/l emulators for nowt mind. i member getting a megadrive for crimbo when i was a kid, said on the box it included a game alex the kid i think it was called, was fucking distraught when i opened it up n there was no game!!! took me a while to work out it was pre installed on the console lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Why i'm loving my surface pro 3! Sure it can't play that many modern games, but it's the size of a tablet, far thinner than a macbook air, and i can sit here all day long playing counter strike source
> 
> @zeddd I cant tell you what i had last night, but i've a lasagne reduced to 97p sat in the fridge for tonight  Keeping the ribs for the weekend once i'm done with university deadlines. 2 racks of bbq ribs, 1kg of garlic prawns, fuck yes!


when I was a student in london, 5 yrs lol, I went to the markets and ate like a king, too fuked to remember the name of the....oh yeah borough market was fukin great for salt beef rolls and shiz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

Alex the kid, the built in game on the sega master system was a childhood favorite of mine, that was the 1st console I owned,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> argos sells both the retro megradrive with 50+ games installed and the old atari bout a nifty i think, yeah i no u can d/l emulators for nowt mind. i member getting a megadrive for crimbo when i was a kid, said on the box it included a game alex the kid i think it was called, was fucking distraught when i opened it up n there was no game!!! took me a while to work out it was pre installed on the console lol


Hahaha I was just typing that at the same time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Alex the kid, the built in game on the sega master system was a childhood favorite of mine, that was the 1st console I owned,


fuck am i that old that it was a master system and not a megradrive!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

zeddd said:


> when I was a student in london, 5 yrs lol, I went to the markets and ate like a king, too fuked to remember the name of the....oh yeah borough market was fukin great for salt beef rolls and shiz


Haha. I read market and borough was all i could think of (other than bilingsgate, but i ent getting up at 4am for fish!!). Went to burough market a month or so ago, company i used to work for was selling cheese there, £4.50 for a "sandwhich" portion. I could not afford anything!! Just ate veerything that was free. I'm opn deptford high street, so sticking to the local stores, no hygene, no health regualtions, but hey, it's diverse, lots of fun things to buy


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to go to the Sikh temples for free food, lubbly jubbly imo


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

i had one of the origanal gameboys aswel, with some of the first tetris lolol was reading in the paper the other day the fucking things go for 700quid odd on ebay nowdays wft! even had the extra battery pack n shit thought i was a proper badarse lmao all straped up with me extra battery lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i had one of the origanal gameboys aswel, with some of the first tetris lolol was reading in the paper the other day the fucking things go for 700quid odd on ebay nowdays wft! even had the extra battery pack n shit thought i was a proper badarse lmao all straped up with me exra battery lol


There is also now (through kickstarter) a $150 adaptor that lets you hook an original gameboy into an HDMI TV. Expensive, but worth it. I love emulators, have every one of them, but it seems no emulator/controller can convert diagonal movements accurately. Alas Smash Bros 64 has never been the same.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> There is also now (through kickstarter) a $150 adaptor that lets you hook an original gameboy into an HDMI TV. Expensive, but worth it. I love emulators, have every one of them, but it seems no emulator/controller can convert diagonal movements accurately. Alas Smash Bros 64 has never been the same.


you remember the amigas ttt? think it was a amiga 1200 i had or somethings like that with championship manager on floopy disks lmao spent a whole summer hols staying up all night playing it then sleeping all day fuck they where the days lolol before i found drugs lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i had one of the origanal gameboys aswel, with some of the first tetris lolol was reading in the paper the other day the fucking things go for 700quid odd on ebay nowdays wft! even had the extra battery pack n shit thought i was a proper badarse lmao all straped up with me extra battery lol


Fuk i tink mine is still in me ma's attic hav to route it out ... nothin like a big old grey block to play with ... i remember i used to hav a lite that clippid on bak and flipped over front pure ninja for wen in bed ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

But think i mite buy pez meself and see how plays .. cant be much worse than this fifa shit


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> you remember the amigas ttt? think it was a amiga 1200 i had or somethings like that with championship manager on floopy disks lmao spent a whole summer hols staying up all night playing it then sleeping all day fuck they where the days lolol before i found drugs lmao


I honestly don't know what you're talking about. I spent junior school alinging to anyone who had a mega drive, so i could play it at their house. My parents never liked computers, even when 13 i got an hour divided between me and my brothers. First computer i got to call my own was half life 1 era. I'm a complete computer geek, hence why it was so easy to humiliate ICE, but i only know about 2004 upwards


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk i tink mine is still in me ma's attic hav to route it out ... nothin like a big old grey block to play with ... i remember i used to hav a lit that clippid on bak and flipped over front pure ninja for wen in bed ha


fucking find it mate, was in the paper few day ago bout what old retro gagets are going for n the origanal gameboy they reckon is 700 notes on ebay nowday, i had that all the extras for it as well lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I honestly don't know what you're talking about. I spent junior school alinging to anyone who had a mega drive, so i could play it at their house. My parents never liked computers, even when 13 i got an hour divided between me and my brothers. First computer i got to call my own was half life 1 era. I'm a complete computer geek, hence why it was so easy to humiliate ICE, but i only know about 2004 upwards


half life fucking classic!!! number 2 is still a great game to play nowday, the amiga was pre pc at home time was a big keyboard that had a floopy disk drive n played games etc


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> half life fucking classic!!! number 2 is still a great game to play nowday, the amiga was pre pc at home time was a big keyboard that had a floopy disk drive n played games etc


Ha, i know what these old machines were, just not in my time.

Half life 2 is still epic. Always play it from now and then. But for the original, sven co-op was always one of my favourite mods. So much awesome.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Ha, i know what these old machines were, just not in my time.
> 
> Half life 2 is still epic. Always play it from now and then. But for the original, sven co-op was always one of my favourite mods. So much awesome.


lolol you been around so long ttt that i forget ya abit younger mate, good to see you in the thread tho geezer.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> lolol you been around so long ttt that i forget ya abit younger mate, good to see you in the thread tho geezer.


I'm a mere 26. Granted i should have had some of these toys while growing up, like game boy, but as i say, my parents were very anti computer. Can't fault them, got me out and about fishing and climbing trees and all that lot. Kids of today are fucked, buch of computer-reliant bastards.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm a mere 26. Granted i should have had some of these toys while growing up, like game boy, but as i say, my parents were very anti computer. Can't fault them, got me out and about fishing and climbing trees and all that lot. Kids of today are fucked, buch of computer-reliant bastards.


never been a fan of that sit at the river/lake float fishing, use to love it in oz tho with me dad sea fishing not on a boat but casting or whatever its called from the sea defense rocks, was a pain in the arse tho cause blow fish where rife and 9 times outa 10 that what u caught n u couldnt eat em of course i was abit of cunt mind n would cut there fins off n throw n back in lmao

remember as a kid aswel in norfolk we would have catapult fights team up n each build a base then catapult each other till someone got hurt lolol wasnt shitty homemade ones either we would buy em with all the arm supports n that fuck knows how some1 didnt lose a eye lmao


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 10, 2014)

Been a while any you geezers here..


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Been a while any you geezers here..


howdy dub, hope ur doing good mate did lemon ever buy them bulk vape pens he was begging me for contact with you for??? or was it just more bullshit from him lol i never did get mine to work mind lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> fucking find it mate, was in the paper few day ago bout what old retro gagets are going for n the origanal gameboy they reckon is 700 notes on ebay nowday, i had that all the extras for it as well lolol


Yea man must look for it ... but its like the miss asked me to sell ps3 to her bro wen i got 4 i was like fuk no that shit be worth money in yrs..  ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm a mere 26. Granted i should have had some of these toys while growing up, like game boy, but as i say, my parents were very anti computer. Can't fault them, got me out and about fishing and climbing trees and all that lot. Kids of today are fucked, buch of computer-reliant bastards.


Cant agree man im the same age .. i had this shit growin up and i climbed trees and fishd but shit i done drugs to so fuk the video games ha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man must look for it ... but its like the miss asked me to sell ps3 to her bro wen i got 4 i was like fuk no that shit be worth money in yrs..  ..


different gen mate, i highly doubt could be wrong mind that they sold as many gameboys as they have ps3's i think ya be waiting a while before thats worth money/


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> never been a fan of that sit at the river/lake float fishing, use to love it in oz tho with me dad sea fishing not on a boat but casting or whatever its called from the sea defense rocks, was a pain in the arse tho cause blow fish where rife and 9 times outa 10 that what u caught n u couldnt eat em of course i was abit of cunt mind n would cut there fins off n throw n back in lmao
> 
> remember as a kid aswel in norfolk we would have catapult fights team up n each build a base then catapult each other till someone got hurt lolol wasnt shitty homemade ones either we would buy em with all the arm supports n that fuck knows how some1 didnt lose a eye lmao


Fly fishin is fukn class man takes a while to ge used to .. but u don get bored waitin on a float to move ... good exercise to ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> different gen mate, i highly doubt could be wrong mind that they sold as many gameboys as they have ps3's i think ya be waiting a while before thats worth money/


Hopefully before i dead tho man ha .. just gonna keep all computer shit i buy from now on


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

ice even sent a replacement bat but i still couldnt get the cunt to work lol kinda put me off the pens n now im in the market for one me old dear has a shitload of health probs n im trying to get her off the script shit n on to the green but she carnt handle the taste n throat tickle of a joint been thinking a vape is the way to go for her but carnt afford no cano.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2014)

Some 4 week psy got my dates mixed up and it will be 4 weeks 2morra


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2014)

Think them launch boxes are little wooden boxes with a heating element in the middle and a little rubber mouthpiece look pretty cool actually....I love me joints too much for all this vaping biz I do want a nice bho rig tho just shit costs a lot of money man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Some 4 week psy got my dates mixed up and it will be 4 weeks 2morra


Sweet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=magic-flight+launch+box&tag=hydrukspg-21&index=aps&hvadid=39568800927&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2733437972442998943&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_9c819rx80n_b


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=magic-flight launch box&tag=hydrukspg-21&index=aps&hvadid=39568800927&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2733437972442998943&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_9c819rx80n_b


nice1 mate, i just wana get her off the script shit (so i can have em lmao no just messing) she has this shit called fibromyalgia n also that sleep acnhe she fucking loved blossoms charas but the highgrade weed/hash is too much for her makes her cough n shit, was thinking a vape would solve that.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 10, 2014)

aint me missus mate its me mum lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 10, 2014)

Ive been helpig a guy near me who has testicular cancer thats spread to his lymph nodes weve got it into remission no more chemo treatment he had boxes of oramorph to lyrica not had to use em after 2 month of the oil.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Alex the kid, the built in game on the sega master system was a childhood favorite of mine, that was the 1st console I owned,


hahah same as but funny thing was i got it when everyone else was getting the Ps1...damn broke ass single parent homes haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Haha. I read market and borough was all i could think of (other than bilingsgate, but i ent getting up at 4am for fish!!). Went to burough market a month or so ago, company i used to work for was selling cheese there, £4.50 for a "sandwhich" portion. I could not afford anything!! Just ate veerything that was free. I'm opn deptford high street, so sticking to the local stores, no hygene, no health regualtions, but hey, it's diverse, lots of fun things to buy


you're a fucking student now deal with it n u with all that tech u could afford to each white Italian truffles daily lol fucking surface pro air pfft


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Got a 350e electricity bill n she's fucking complaining lol wtf u think those lights run for free u silly cow n it's for 2 months that's like 175 a month which isn't bad at all for feck sake.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> nice1 mate, i just wana get her off the script shit (so i can have em lmao no just messing) she has this shit called fibromyalgia n also that sleep acnhe she fucking loved blossoms charas but the highgrade weed/hash is too much for her makes her cough n shit, was thinking a vape would solve that.


Yeah the missus loves the vape, won't hit the bong but will happily smoke a bag


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah the missus loves the vape, won't hit the bong but will happily smoke a bag


Im so glad my missus doesnt smoke anymore ha used ta cost me a fortune


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

She doesn't smoke that much tbh...more pissed with having to fork over my impulse buy ebay funds for the week to cushion the blow of an incredibly low bill for fuck sake


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

fukin xmas, fkin women, smack seems like a good idea rite now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Baaaaked, feel better now, still pretty pissed off mind. 
Nice to see ur just as moody zeddd but means I've years more of this shite ahead of me.... Yay


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 11, 2014)

Fucking stoned out my box already, Need to pick my son up from school soon and get him changed for the xmas party this afternoon, 
And still need to get the house sorted and bag packed for the Dam tomorrow, too much to do and not enough time, while the wife has a lazy day at work....bitch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm fucked if the socal or jobs club call me haha..what can I say, I like 2 live dangerously..gf goes mad that the first thing I do when I get up is hit a bong. literally hop out of bed, walk into grow room, bong then head downstairs lol ah well puts u in a good mood till ur missus has a fucking spaz attack at 8am for fuck sake.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

i do the same. 7am bongo. similar spaz attack by 8. the topic of said spaz out is usually something ridiculously daft i have another bong or have a spaz myself. rinse & repeat the morra.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

fukin cunts that's what they are


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

im gunna do the no crimbo pressie this year ive had it


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2014)

you're the man of the house, no?.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> you're the man of the house, no?.


oh don't start wi Ur bs G not in the mood lol,yes I am the man of the house but that doesn't prevent women from bleeding and going mad, now, does it?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

anyway thing are looking up cos I went to te boozer for luch had steak chips and red wine spoke to a mate and mrs is out with the fam so alls much bttr, gonna be drooling pissed by the time she gets in ha ha


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2014)

you must live near a good pub then cause my local sells dog steaks, couldn't imagine one of those putting me in a good mood lol, i mean even at 2 for 17 quid it's fucking robbery, i'm sure they microwave that shit.

sit the mrs down when she is in sane mode next week and explain all this crimbo bollocks ends after this year, kids only from now on! it's the biggest load of bollocks ever, we aren't even a christian nation anymore, it's just shoved down our throats for 3 months every year and it's getting worse every year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

i'm tellin yas thanksgiving is the way forward. all the scran of crimbo without the presents and bullshit. see past it being a yank holiday and embrace it i say.


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2014)

we all have something to be thankful for. like 13 days without work don! was only 10 last year we was robbed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's what I'm doing next year either no prezzies or everyone getting something from pound shop lol.....my Mrs has had over 2k for Xmas off me and now I'm stood off work for 3 fuckin weeks skint as a bint ffs not even treated myself god damn it....now were scraping by so everyone got a nice present wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

My missus goes between wanting nothing to uggs to hold in German to god knows what so she's getting fuck all..i don't want diddly squat


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

to spend 2 k on my mrs at crimbo I would have to be on 500k


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

prob is its got fuk all to do with crimbo, this ain t no annual its a perennial


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 11, 2014)

all u old cunts need to cheer up lol reading all that was depressing me im going to have a smoke to cheer me up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

That's life man...something for u to look forward to..don't worry the world will soon crush your dreams 2


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

No not 2k on her fuckin ell lol I've spent about 400 on her the rest has gone in her family and mine....plus its her b day in a few days and my youngest lads on the 22nd lol then me dads on the 29th ffs arrrrggghhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

I've the gf into the new yr, think rambos getting fucked over aswell...makes u wonder how ppl manage when they don't grow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

llol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Jaysus lads it's so windy here it would blow a traveller off his sister.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

shit u call them travellers too? well I will start calling them irish cos they come from there and travel here dog thieving cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah I call em travellers my mom says itinerants (means same thing) n some call em nackers... Mostly call em gypsys so ppl know what I'm on about...they'll steal anything and sell it back to i lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2014)

Hell yeah. Just finisshed downloading far cry 4, also finished a bunch of assignments while i've been sat in the library waiting for it to finish. Gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

smoke a fatty and check this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn u guys see the bb 50% off sale? Fucking tempted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

aye sack the wife n gf off get seeds instead lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

must be easy for faggots, they jus have hissy fits cos there gaylords, real heterosexual peeps have problems lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

headaches, problems and ballache every fucking year. i've threatened to cancel it many a year but next year it's off. i'm telling the families this year, no ones getting nowt and anything they buy for me i'll give to a bum on the street. fuck it i'm done with it.

I'm off for a swally before i tell the punters to get to fuck


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> headaches, problems and ballache every fucking year. i've threatened to cancel it many a year but next year it's off. i'm telling the families this year, no ones getting nowt and anything they buy for me i'll give to a bum on the street. fuck it i'm done with it.
> 
> I'm off for a swally before i tell the punters to get to fuck


yeh bro don't fuk the biz ha ha nearly there myself today time off methinks lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I call em travellers my mom says itinerants (means same thing) n some call em nackers... Mostly call em gypsys so ppl know what I'm on about...they'll steal anything and sell it back to i lol


shes a classy lady with that accurate label bro, mmm


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

well when I was a kid I was told there was two types of irish, the real irish, good, and the "bog" irish, not so good ha ha meant nothing to me then... but lol now...ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> shes a classy lady with that accurate label bro, mmm


mom's 66+ so she's round ur age actually


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> mom's 66+ so she's round ur age actually


hottt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

lol I mind on my grandfather telling my mother don't bring no blacks no catholics and no irish to my door. fucking oldschool he was.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

No Irish? Nigga pls...I'll call round for tea n b4 she knows it my family will be there drinking all her sherry n pimes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

hahah my dad might not be so happy with that like. he's scots man, there's nee sherry or pims in our ken


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

My relatives won't be pleased.*back on the boat you S.O.BS!*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 11, 2014)

U looking forward to Xmas dinner relax? A nice big roast POTATO dinner,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes Gaz fuckin killed it mate lmao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

I personally love all things irish, only thingy im a lil bit not ok wiv is full rug ginger muff, nah, this is the centuary of the razor imo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Your national food is an animals innings boiled in its own stomach....FYI we boil everything. If u can't suck it through a straw it's not a traditional Irish dinner


Garybhoy11 said:


> U looking forward to Xmas dinner relax? A nice big roast POTATO dinner,


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 11, 2014)

i dont mind xmas, is a good excuse to drink more, eat more n generaly indulge ''fuck it its christmas'' lol not a fan of birthdays that just a reminding your a year closer to death!

i have a very small family aswel so apart from the kids n 2 reletives aint that much either to spend on prezzies, think ill treat meself to some crack n a kindle for crimbo.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

bah


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

no way u gunna be happy everyday, xmas sucksarse


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ahhhhh a nice bit of traditional Christmas crack that's what u need fo sho


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening chaps, I've been AWOL , had a heart attack few weeks back !,I'm still here bigger & better . Ide just spent £2000 on my grow room b4 it happend !, alien hydro system , all heaters , fans electronically monitored & adjusted ect , what a ball ache. Any way hope u r all good. Happy Christmas .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

yackyda? means where the fuk u been wf, sorry to hear about the ticker, I was at the docs for th same shir cept it was me mrs not my heart givin me gip lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ow be Z ? , I had a bad turn pulling some pallets of a wagon, felt like I was being stabbed in the chest with an ice pick !, my HGV licence nowsuspended-until I've seen the cardiologist .great xmass present !. Going to be home for a while now, ah well, I can sort my room now


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Ow be Z ? , I had a bad turn pulling some pallets of a wagon, felt like I was being stabbed in the chest with an ice pick !, my HGV licence nowsuspended-until I've seen the cardiologist .great xmass present !. Going to be home for a while now, ah well, I can sort my room now


yeah bro that's the pain u get, its bad enuff without bitches fukin shit worse imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

bazbruv im a thinking of movint to pembrokesire, ssit nice?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

Glad to hear your alright baz shame about the job and what not but at least your in 1 piece ay mate....u should have a young skin throwing your pallets about for ya.....lije u say tho at least you can get all your fancy grow set up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2014)

I get on great with the Irish only prob is their whiskey's gash.

bushmills = tatty water


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I get on great with the Irish only prob is their whiskey's gash.
> 
> bushmills = tatty water


Bushmills = northern Irish whiskey = british whiskey lol......it's true, it's really a british whiskey in a way


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 11, 2014)

zeddd said:


> bazbruv im a thinking of movint to pembrokesire, ssit nice?


It's great there m8, beaches r clean as a whistle, all west Wales is nice Z, give me a shout if u pass this way, you're always welcome [email protected] ghetto, cheers m8, that's my plan, been wiring all the controller panel & shit in today, beats working for a living


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 11, 2014)

This the shit ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> This the shit ...


looks shit alright


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> looks shit alright


Wat wud u know ya bog warrior


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat wud u know ya bog warrior


dammit u got me there....but in all fairness your the one drinking "flaming pig"


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> dammit u got me there....but in all fairness your the one drinking "flaming pig"


Shit man if it was called cat piss and tastd good id still drink it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tullymore's suppose to be nice ain't it I'm not a whisky man tho prefer a vod rum or brandy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

My zlh at 4 weeks, deffo some sativa in there fo sho


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 11, 2014)

I bought one of these . . . 
http://alienhydroponicsystems.co.uk/flood-drain/12-pot-f-d.html


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

Some bit a kit that is like should make life easier tho ay


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

Aww man that shits so cool. Was fantasising about having an underground stealth grow while wakjung the dog n now you've just added to it lol that looks fancy pantsy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2014)

What's the most effective was to grow with coco?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ghetto make sure u trim the shit out the bottom of the zlh or u will get a lot of loose with buds, Im regretting it now,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeh I trimmed her up good before flip but she stretched like fuck man and kinder just gone straight up....I'll just use all the popcorn for hash making lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the most effective was to grow with coco?


Define most effective. As with any medium, strains will have their own preference.


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's the most effective was to grow with coco?



feed with a+b with every single watering until a few days before harvest. that's if you want max yield and potency.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2014)

morning ......


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning fuckers, I'm off to airport now for a fucked up weekend in the Dam,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Morning lads


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Remember not to let the dog eat what u bring back.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got sum master kush  from bc bud land or canada wat eva the fck u wanna call it ... hav a good 1 gar man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

Shit heres a pic..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

The dog ain't getting fuck all mate it's all for me this time, I learned from last time lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

How is it man, have u smoked her yet? Buds look lovely


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Not been bothered ordering smoke since I chopped but I've been craving coke since yesterday lol gonna have to put an order in at some stage


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How is it man, have u smoked her yet? Buds look lovely


Yea man just smokin on a j of it now nice stuff alri nicely stoned luvly taste to and stealth was top .. got shit from spain yest it was like mex brick weed ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

nice one man. Ill have to get some fucking class as now Gfs going to Germany into the new yr so ill crop get an 8th of coke, pills n a few Valium for the come down..happy days.. Sure sell on the brick mate.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mite just save it for a rainy day ha .. that was ment to be a q from canada weighd just over 8.5g so v good


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Ur lucky cuz a lad I know on the forums got fucked over by bc bud but he'd gotten half a kg or some shut, was marked as indoor aaa he got outdoor stems lol got 35% refund but he struggled to sell it on English streets


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ur lucky cuz a lad I know on the forums got fucked over by bc bud but he'd gotten half a kg or some shut, was marked as indoor aaa he got outdoor stems lol got 35% refund but he struggled to sell it on English streets


It wasnt of bc bud i was just sayn that wer it came from it was of budboss i tink


----------



## ghb (Dec 12, 2014)

british columbia is still one of the biggest producers on indoor herb in the world, before all the legalisation in america they were importing tonnes of the stuff to south of the border, they must literally be giving that stuff away now.

doesn't mean it's any worse than it used to be, just no demand any more, giving 20% extra free is generous as fuck.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

for all the doubters...silicon science http://www.greenhousemag.com/gmpro-0610-silicon-plant-growth.aspx


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

increased flower diameter and dry weight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2014)

never mind the tatty shortage......


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 12, 2014)

yeh ive just started useing that silicon as advised nothing to compare it to but everything going good at the min


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2868589/Mark-Wahlberg-s-blinding-race-attack-victim-Johnny-Trinh-backs-bid-pardon-saying-course-forgive-didn-t-blind-Communist-Vietnamese-did-that.html

Wtf, dont see any mention of a Marky-Mark-sized-check to go along with his pardon. hit the guy in the head w a board, say that's worth at least @225k from marky's camp.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 12, 2014)

If you've never used silicon before like I hadn't you'll notice after about 2 weeks of using it that the main stems are thicker and harder than usual and makes for vigorous growth!!! I can't believe I've never used it before...only thing is it kicks your pH right up so u have to use more pH down which i hate!!! Need to order some more ascorbic acid


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 12, 2014)

Went to look at a load today geezer said its peng cheese!....gets there its all in a really thick plastic builders bag in a black bucket! He opens it and the smell of ammonia or some shit just hit me like fuck!!! Took 1 look at it and was like mate your buds moldy lol youl be lucky to get 100 an oz poor cunts got a key of it lololol.....what a waste some cowboys out there I tell ye


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 12, 2014)

yeh i puts all feed in ect then adds the ph down


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Went to look at a load today geezer said its peng cheese!....gets there its all in a really thick plastic builders bag in a black bucket! He opens it and the smell of ammonia or some shit just hit me like fuck!!! Took 1 look at it and was like mate your buds moldy lol youl be lucky to get 100 an oz poor cunts got a key of it lololol.....what a waste some cowboys out there I tell ye


nasty


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2014)

First time using Apple. How in FUCK do people claim it is an intuitive interface? This has to be one of the biggest pile of wank I've ever used. The grey dock is just embarrassing. Android has had a transparent dock for years!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

Evening fucktards. Sitting in my hotel having a drink and smoke with the wife, Sent her to buy some smoke and surprise me, she got some shit called Red Congolese I laughed when I seen it but it's actually really strong hitting stuff 1 joint and I was wasted. Also had a nice bit of Girl Scout cookies and some purple haze so far.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening fucktards. Sitting in my hotel having a drink and smoke with the wife, Sent her to buy some smoke and surprise me, she got some shit called Red Congolese I laughed when I seen it but it's actually really strong hitting stuff 1 joint and I was wasted. Also had a nice bit of Girl Scout cookies and some purple haze so far.


Where are you on hols?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening fucktards. Sitting in my hotel having a drink and smoke with the wife, Sent her to buy some smoke and surprise me, she got some shit called Red Congolese I laughed when I seen it but it's actually really strong hitting stuff 1 joint and I was wasted. Also had a nice bit of Girl Scout cookies and some purple haze so far.


wanker, hope a whore gives you harpies


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

?...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 12, 2014)

what dose that Girl Scout cookies taste like i was thinking of getting some seeds


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Where are you on hols?


Amsterdam mate, just a 2 day trip, was a bday present off the wife


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> what dose that Girl Scout cookies taste like i was thinking of getting some seeds


 Can't really describe it but it tastes like good weed that's the best endorsement i can give it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

pls pompey, gsc is enough, low yielding crap unless u get a cut then its just low yields


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm fucking stuck in a hotel full of yanks, if I hear that nasaly Whiney New York accent again I'm gonna go on a shooting spree


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Amsterdam mate, just a 2 day trip, was a bday present off the wife


Sounds good. At least she got you a hotel. I took the gf there at the end of november last year and camped next to the water. Froze my nuts off. House mste works on eurostar and has offered me free tickets so tempted to go bsck in the summer.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Amsterdam mate, just a 2 day trip, was a bday present off the wife


Sounds good. At least she got you a hotel. I took the gf there at the end of november last year and camped next to the water. Froze my nuts off. House mste works on eurostar and has offered me free tickets so tempted to go bsck in the summer.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

get some of that china w off the street coke dealers wtf


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah Gary, grab urself a bargain


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

a good few years ago it would have been a result, pay for shitty sniff and a weird buzz or enter paradise for a few hours lol fkin junkies hey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Stoned out me box with some Spanish ska playlist that's fucking brilliant lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2014)

Bastard. Just had last day of uni for the term, not that i got out of bed, and nothing but a ciggie


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

There is big digital signs in almost every street here saying that heroin is being sold as coke to tourists 3 ppl dead already in last month or so. Thank fuck I'm not really into coke and shit like that, happy to have my smoke and some mushies.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

which mushies u like, the Hawaiian are good but u need lots ha ha


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds good. At least she got you a hotel. I took the gf there at the end of november last year and camped next to the water. Froze my nuts off. House mste works on eurostar and has offered me free tickets so tempted to go bsck in the summer.


She sent me on my own last year for my bday but booked me into a hostel, I showed her pics when I got home, needless to say we are in a 4 star fancy as fuck hotel this time lol, just had room service, and even allowed to smoke in our room and got cable tv, really can't complain


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> which mushies u like, the Hawaiian are good but u need lots ha ha


Mate I've not had mushies since I was a teen about 10 yrs ago, I'm just gonna buy some tomorrow for a little crack, won't be the strong ones tho I'll ask in shop for some that are middle of the road


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

when mushies were legal we used to do em twice a month, in se asia we used to go riding enduro bikes off road trippin on em my mate would come off, faceplant and was bleeding like a cunt byt the end of each day ha ha


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 12, 2014)

isnt it only truffles in the dam nowdays legal anyway? think they banned proper mushies yrs ago may be wrong tho.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> isnt it only truffles in the dam nowdays legal anyway? think they banned proper mushies yrs ago may be wrong tho.


yes mate it is so


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

I used to grow mushies from a kit but they were a bit boring tbh, some of the best mushies were the English/welsh liberty caps, tune in to locality lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot of shops are advertising mushrooms and truffles mate I'll try get a pic of some tomorrow


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

If I were in the dam I'd be munching viagra as I dab me dick in some coke n scarface slap some hooked with me dick... Just my 2c


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If I were in the dam I'd be munching viagra as I dab me dick in some coke n scarface slap some hooked with me dick... Just my 2c


would love to read your posts if u were speeding lol, this u chilled?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If I were in the dam I'd be munching viagra as I dab me dick in some coke n scarface slap some hooked with me dick... Just my 2c


Give me a chance... The wife is still awake


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Many indica dominate strain produce more bud if defoliated just before week 4.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 12, 2014)

Red or blue?....... Fuck it !!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

@ Y agree I didn't bother with the tool in real time lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

Out havin crimbo drinks wit a few pals rockin the crimbo top


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> agree I didn't bother with the tool in real time lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

couldn't be rsed with "what the fuk do u strip leaves for, pinch out buds by all means but ......fuk him he ll learn


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Out havin crimbo drinks wit a few pals rockin the crimbo top


drop some acid and go to the mirror


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 12, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3312021


Have you noticed how every thread claiming they're defoliating and then touting the benefits, the process is about as flawed as it comes.

From the pictures i saw from this guy, doesnt look like fuck all real defoliation took place, yet somehow the buds still look shit. Ive seen bigger buds from folk who did actually strip the plant of the majority of its leaves.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3312056


its usually backed up with the "i ve done the research",lol googleweedgrowers


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2014)

I pretty much do the opposite, on zlh only lollipop in veg and at 3 weeks 12/12 pinch out lower 3 rd buds, seems to stim the colas and keep up wiv the nutes she feeds like no other


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2014)

zeddd said:


> drop some acid and go to the mirror


Il drop a few pills and do it


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2014)

time to see what shape veg is in... gona fill buncha cups w r/o water, for tops, while goin edward skeezer on em. certainly no-offense to barbers or hairdressers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Out havin crimbo drinks wit a few pals rockin the crimbo top


only thing you'll rock with that is some cock lol grown ass man wearing a Xmas jumper lol..if ur gonna get an Xmas top atleast get a street fighter one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Throw up some pics abe dude I've yet to really see ur grows.never hung out in toke or talk or anything like that so honestly haven't seen


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Once you clean the exif data (metadata (info about info)) before posting em you'll be fine. Many a free program to clean those pics for u...or if your very paranoid clean ur pics with the exif data cleaner then host em on anonfiles.com. What kinda veg setup u planning?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2014)

gonna focus on the ripper, cheese and maybe a few of the kush, like skywalker and this other unknown og.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

I've smoked skywalker before, lovely bag appeal. Not the biggest indica dom fan but I can definitely see the appeal with the strain n tis always nice to have a little variation I suppose. Here it's all sat dom hybrids n that's how I like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Same as myself, caffeines one of the last vices I have n tbh I find the palpitations comforting at this stage like life is giving my heart a sporadic hug.indica will definitely help so..tbh exercise would probably be of the greatest benefit in relation to irregular sleep patterns but fuck it pots definitely the fastest solution...that cross sounds fucking delicious man. Who's the cheese from?


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

it's dairy queen , subcool mixed exo with his space dude male. as if a yank had real cheese lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

That jilly bean sounds delicious "mango,apple pineapple" are some of the flavours


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

in all honesty he has some amazing phenos in his stuff, there are a lot of hermies and low yielding ones but the resin and flavours you get are quite unique. be prepared to grow a whole pack though


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Out havin crimbo drinks wit a few pals rockin the crimbo top


I got this one off the wife to try get me into xmas spirit coz I hate this time of year


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Check out breeders boutique. I've smoked the exo n psycho n if u want something close bb would be ur best bet seeing as they definitely have access to the clones n not just hear say. I never said cut down smoking man lol I stay fit but still stay stoned 24/7...the cannabis is there to help u man don't fight it loool


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

ghb said:


> in all honesty he has some amazing phenos in his stuff, there are a lot of hermies and low yielding ones but the resin and flavours you get are quite unique. be prepared to grow a whole pack though


Yeah lots of hermi issues n yield never a massive concern seeing as I can sell a gram at 25-30e loooool but Ill probably give it a go, some delicious sounding phenos in there n 300e for a pack of ten...dole day here I come...i still have a pack of cheese bukkake to grow out n I've 20 beans of dbxl to get through to find that magical pheno I had.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

bet you were made up gaz!?

they aren't 30 a seed laxx, least not when i bought em lol. i think it was 50 quid a pack,i'd recommend the spacebomb!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Loool 30 for 10 man lol fuck that lol...every fucking time I look at seeds shit gets out of hand n I've like 10 different strains I wanna grow.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

Damn right I was Ghb that much so I'm rocking it today while walking about the dam, Still not in the xmas mood tho, Looking forward to some nice silver bubble soon tho when I hit the grey area that should cheer me up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Wanker Gary lol so fucking envious dude but now the gf will smoke once on a while sky's the limit for me n the dam... Only now I'll have to wait for the missus to fall asleep before I go slapping whores with my snow man dick


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wanker Gary lol so fucking envious dude but now the gf will smoke once on a while sky's the limit for me n the dam... Only now I'll have to wait for the missus to fall asleep before I go slapping whores with my snow man dick


Lmao, ur a funny little fucker relax, Can always rely on u to make me lol, 

And tbh the dam is good but u can get as good if not better weed at home. Only bonus here is the relaxed attitude, and of course the hookers


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

barneys uptown do some nice munch, the hazes in the coffee shop aren't bad too, fucking pricey though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Remember my first time in the dam I'd planned to get my smoke n shopping done n then smoke...smoked a blunt first ting got waaaaaay 2 high, walked around for a bit (in circles)stoned out me box cops on horses n black men offering me cocaine ate in 3 different takeaways n went back home to Belgium lol much prefer the quieter places like maastrict..especially when ur as high as I was lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Tell u the definition of living dangerously lads. I had the shits this morning n now I'm about to do a load of squats...this could go badly haha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ur such a bad ass relax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Literally...just happy I don't wash me undies poor gf


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

First time I was in the dam was with a m8 and 2 birds we knew....landed and had a few drinks and blazed on some pure grass pre rolleds lol, was a bad idea before we sorted out a place to stay....was fucked lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Ur such a bad ass relax lol


or are u on about the time the country boy went to big bad Amsterdam? lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> or are u on about the time the country boy went to big bad Amsterdam? lol


Nope! Was on about ur squats u crazy fool lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah man I'm glad I didn't drink on top of it tbh I'd of hidden in a corner for a few hours haha remember having bad cotton mouth n had spent all my money on pot n food so I'd a little bottle of water I got at babar for the whole fucking day lol a 250ml bottle of water....u even had to pay to use public toilets. Was like being in Germany all over again.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah man I'm glad I didn't drink on top of it tbh I'd of hidden in a corner for a few hours haha remember having bad cotton mouth n had spent all my money on pot n food so I'd a little bottle of water I got at babar for the whole fucking day lol a 250ml bottle of water....u even had to pay to use public toilets. Was like being in Germany all over again.


I mostly smoked on soap around the first time I went and the pure grass joints just panelled me lol, me an my m8, couldn't even finish the game of pool in the bar....just had to get out ffs. Was there for a week, all in all it was still a brilliant week

First call every morning was a bottle of vod, we got some real coke over there, I got put off mushies and we bought some es that wernt es lol!


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

i miss being so high you wish you weren't, not been like that for a good while.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I mostly smoked on soap around the first time I went and the pure grass joints just panelled me lol, me an my m8, couldn't even finish the game of pool in the bar....just had to get out ffs. Was there for a week, all in all it was still a brilliant week


hahahaha, yeah it's when u keep getting higher n ur like "dammit, it's not stopping, maybe if I ignore it it will go away...nope just gets worse"..then you have the great idea to walk it off but u get conscious of your walking n end up looking like a spaz...or is that just me?


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

i remember being so high that i thought i was pissing myself as i walked down the street, it was the string from my tracksuit bottoms tickling my leg but i was convinced if i looked down there would be a big wet patch!. needless to say i was the evenings entertainment


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

That's fucking priceless...had to tell the missus that one mate she spat out her toothpaste lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> only thing you'll rock with that is some cock lol grown ass man wearing a Xmas jumper lol..if ur gonna get an Xmas top atleast get a street fighter one


Suppose the master of cock pullin should know alri ... how much cock them gimp ass slippers get u ... ha im so fckn hungover


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Hahahaha Awww its ok Irish,have a bottle man,that's what I use to do wake up can n a fag lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I got this one off the wife to try get me into xmas spirit coz I hate this time of year
> View attachment 3312363


I hav that reinder around the hse sumwer il get a pic in a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

This is what u should of gotten... Only problem is stopping all the women from pulling it off to sex you up


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahaha Awww its ok Irish,have a bottle man,that's what I use to do wake up can n a fag lol


Think a mc ds is in order and sum master kush  ... every1 was bak in mine fckd of volcano ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

How's the smoke actually? Jaysus ud be in bits after a nights drinking n out with the vape.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

This one's fir u rimmer...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How's the smoke actually? Jaysus ud be in bits after a nights drinking n out with the vape.


Me and a mate wer left sitin up at 7 hittin it so i had bout 3 and half hrs sleep still a bit drunk ha .... fckn heartburn like a cunt ... but yea man that smoke is fckn tasty and for around 50 yoyos cant go wrong at all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Happy days man. Ugh not envious of u mate but I suppose it has to be done once I a while


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Fucking anyone see that coralreefer chick? She's a Facebook page I'd seen suggested.. What a load of shit, just an average blond that gets loads of free pot and pot related shit n gets cools pot competition invites (to smoke I'm assuming since she doesn't talk about growing just promotes rigs n shit...she's basically whoring herself) n shit all because she's mildly attractive n has a youtube channel (not even bothered watching it to tell u the truth) that I'm only gonna assume is her wearing yet another tie dyed shirt telling everyone how nobody understands her and how daddy neglected her.. haha convinced myself to watch her vids with that little rant.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> pls pompey, gsc is enough, low yielding crap unless u get a cut then its just low yields



ah ok then fuck that then just seen loads of ppl going on about it


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

while men have balls the women will always have the power.

there are a million talentless trouts out there who have huge followings but offer no real content, they just smoke a bowl then talk shit for five minutes but always have a load of virgins telling them how hot they are and it encourages them further.

never, ever give a woman a compliment. tell them they are fat and look like shit, then you will have the power over them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

She's a fucking website coralreefer420.com and yes she's also wearing the Said tye dyed shirt lol fuckin mug... My missus is was better looking imma get ger a youtube channel where she does the same but also teaches you German...n I smoke all the pot


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> She's a fucking website coralreefer420.com and yes she's also wearing the Said tye dyed shirt lol fuckin mug... My missus is was better looking imma get ger a youtube channel where she does the same but also teaches you German...n I smoke all the pot


Il watch this man ha  ..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Definitely check out her website for the lulz. Her strain section is pics of strains she's smoked then the strain ground up then some shitty write up like with acapulco gold she says something like this is the strain my parents smoked or would of smoked n links wiki or some she lol she says nothing else tbh not even flavours just a few pics n small write up


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

it's what the people want though eh? it's the reason i hate the human race and wish nuclear war would hurry up and wipe us all out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

In all honesty shit like this is infuriating but it's the world we live in...u laugh or u cry haha

in a way my unemployment is a form of protest against everything the machine stands for... That and at this stage my social skills have retrogressed to a socially inept neanderthal that probably wouldn't be able to string a coherent sentencetogether let along blag an interview..example "so Mr relax, how do u expect to manage anything when u can't even button up that shirt correctly"me" I give the orders around here " lol... I need to get out lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

ah well, i suppose i have things to do other than sit around in my pyjamas lol. haven't had a hair cut in about tow months so that is top priority of the day, could do with some crimbo shopping but fuck that.

have a nice weekend


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hahaha I'm just picturing lax doing squats in shit covered German leather cloggs lmfao


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

feel a bit delicate myself to be honest, not been off the khazi!!

i must have eaten near 10000 calories yesterday, my winter bulk is going stupendous


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Booom shits smells dank as fuuuuuuuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Putting a bit of winter timber on ay lol I could do with some I'm sat in the shed now shaking like a shitting jack Russell one of skinny little fuckers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

I give it to ya tho lax doing all your exercise n shit after a few bongs or a cookie lol I have joint and crash out job done lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

i never liked working out after smoking, now smoking after working out is another matter!

is that zlh or exo in the pic?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

aye a jakey after doing an hour's blood pumping is a good laugh. not if you actually have to do owt mind.

been making shish this after.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

is that water hash or keif?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

water mate.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

so you only use two bags then or did you just mix it all together?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

same difference really but 2 bags 2 pulls.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

It became a part of my routine n on my days off I actually feel like shite. You definitely get a bit hooked n now that I'm unemployed you can really eat properly without fail so it's nice to have consistent gains. When I was working all em hours I was struggling to keep any bit of weight now I'm planning on cutting soon or I won't be able to ok see what little penis I have. Trick is to get high first thing then by the 4th coffee it won't mean shit n if I lose count I start again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

And they ain't German man...they're Italian haha


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha I'm just picturing lax doing squats in shit covered German leather cloggs lmfao


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It became a part of my routine n on my days off I actually feel like shite. You definitely get a bit hooked n now that I'm unemployed you can really eat properly without fail so it's nice to have consistent gains. When I was working all em hours I was struggling to keep any bit of weight now I'm planning on cutting soon or I won't be able to ok see what little penis I have. Trick is to get high first thing then by the 4th coffee it won't mean shit n if I lose count I start again lol


 my biggest problem was always having the time to eat, i never really dedicated time or prepared meals so all i ever had was a shake or junk food, both utter wank.

get on the masteron already, fuck the orals off and take real drugs lol




Don Gin and Ton said:


> same difference really but 2 bags 2 pulls.


aint used ice and water for a looong time now, yields are terrible and it isn't much cleaner imo, i think keif actually has better flavour and is more versatile.

i would love a set of the bubbleman screens but i'll be fucked if im paying that much for hash making apparatus when i hardly even smoke the stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

i've been butaning mine for donkeys so I thought why not. I'm not much into smoking it myself or the butane so it's all brucey bonus on top to me. fuck expensive screens n that too. i picked up a 3 bag set n screen for 20 notes. 

having smoked a few bits n bobs of DST's top end melty swag though & mine's utter gash compared to results from a full set of micron bags. I get to a point of smoking where I'm either high or not 130 micron or 73 makes no difference to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

What's your stack out of curiosity g? I'll eventually inject,its safer I just wanna see how far I can go natty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

well It might not be full melt but its stinking in my pocket on the bus.

gonna get my pal to volcano a bit later. I assume you can do that? Fluff it up fine first?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

The volcano has a wire gauze ting a long for that kinda carry on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

oh reet like an add in thing aye?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

oil rigs good for bubble, obv I got an oil rig coming for crimbo lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks like a nice bit a hash mate I've got a lil bit of scissor hash saved for Xmas day I keep dipping in it tho at this rate they'll be none left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

I've got a dome n nail but cant be arsed taking it across town. And its not exactly bubble either lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah it's a little add on for it mate,should do the job.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bubble hash tastes lovely in a vape man gives u that hit as well which is nice you can't beat a big fat joint rammed with it tho creamy smoke billowing off it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

I usually. Roll my scissor snot into little balls then let em rattle round the kief in the arse of the grinder. Only smoke em when I'm kited. Have to be to handle it lol I'm a reet lightweight.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Spilt fucking molasses water on both my fucking knife blocks now all me shits sticky


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeh its top tackle aint it mine kinder kiefed out itself out so I ran it all thru a fine sieve smells gorgeous man.....I woukdnt mind some if them dry sift screens myself bubblemans gear looks the bollocks man and that john berfelo proper full melt gear


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well i just woke bak up so that was a fckn waste of a day ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

In all fairness Don ur being a bit of a tease posting that on here n not sending us any lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 13, 2014)

Lemon cheese and grape ak 5 month cure


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 13, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its top tackle aint it mine kinder kiefed out itself out so I ran it all thru a fine sieve smells gorgeous man.....I woukdnt mind some if them dry sift screens myself bubblemans gear looks the bollocks man and that john berfelo proper full melt gear


Look up the drysift wizard Im his new uk rep cheaper and better quality screens than bubblegirls.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that u offering ghetto a riu buddy discount?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Aye I'll check em out in a min for us dry trimmers they're perfect for catching all the trichs you'd usually lose to the carpet or something deffo gonna get some just brassic at the min and its making me grumpy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuck me their pricy..didn't rambo use a baby screen lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Me new snapback arrived yesterday I ordered another one with Mickey mouse hands rolling a blunt but the cunt was out of stock


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

You may as well get a jacket that has I smoke cannabis written on the back just so the cops behind u know what's up..u know incase they wanna search u


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

...tbh I'm jealous, I've a massive head all i can wear is beanies. ..sure my mom still throws me dirty looks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind but zeddds the only one who's showed any interest in her in the past 5yr lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

It goes well with my "booze kills bud chills" hoodie fuck the po po lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Looool imagine picking up the kids at school with that on haha...if/when I've kids I'm gonna take it as my god given right to humiliate those little fuckers at ever possible moment!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Looooool you're one of a kind man, seriously that's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

Evening lads, what you's all smoking on? I'm spoilt for choice tonight got 5 bags in front of me and can't decide which one to roll from first


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening lads, what you's all smoking on? I'm spoilt for choice tonight got 5 bags in front of me and can't decide which one to roll from first


Mix a bit of them all together ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Post a pic man!! Why the fuck aren't you posting more pics of bud n hash lol this is a cannabis forum for fuck sake... N u don't give a fuck what were smoking you just wanna rub ur 5 strains in lol...and now u go on to name em still without pics looool


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm smoking a


irish4:20 said:


> Mix a bit of them all together ha


 mix of purple haze and red Congolese, nxt up is a silver bubble with ghost of Leroy J, Also got some more Gsc and a bit of champagne hash


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Post a pic man!! Why the fuck aren't you posting more pics of bud n hash lol this is a cannabis forum for fuck sake... N u don't give a fuck what were smoking you just wanna rub ur 5 strains in lol


I can't scub pics on my iPhone mate so not uploading any from here till I get home and scrub em 1st


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

If it's less than 4 I'll clean em for u n u do realise ur in Amsterdam where cannabis is legal. N all the data will be is of your general location n that's only if you've your location switched on in ur settings..just me talking shiz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

That's why u could buy the pot with ease .. It's legal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Proper wanker that Gaz is lolol Nah enjoy mate get fookin smashed mate.....u managed to get any dabs out there?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

I've emailed u 4 for now mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

No mate not managed to find any dabs, best I can get is ISO or bubble hash


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3312477View attachment 3312473 View attachment 3312475 View attachment 3312474


The weed in last pic is Girl Scout cookies, The hash has already been stored for transport home.

Also got my name on the wall in the Grey Area


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeh man looks like your having a blast mate is the gsc as good as all them yanks reckon then? Mind you there's loads of diff cookie strains out now ain't they....I should be getting some Jakes dream beans soon hope I get one like yours


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mmm I spot some rare dankness there Abe I got a couple of gth#1 left just waiting to be popped at some point


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Gsc is nice mate but nothing to shout about, The best I've had so far is the Ghost of Leroy, got it from grey area and I honestly can say it's one of the nicest citrus tasting weed I've ever tried.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that ghost if Leroy by rare dankness as well? I'm sure it is...they have some top strains man that gth is really lemony and hazey delicious smoke.....me mouth's watering now thinking of all them strains lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is that ghost if Leroy by rare dankness as well? I'm sure it is...they have some top strains man that gth is really lemony and hazey delicious smoke.....me mouth's watering now thinking of all them strains lol


I don't know who it's from mate but a quick google search will tell u. I'll defo be looking at growing it sometime


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Nice dam photo montage / oh that's u Gary ... sweet!
> View attachment 3312479
> me bean creation in the middle, gonzo.


u sell ur beans or breed for yourself?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeh I've just checked ghost of leeroy by rare dankness lemon cotton candy flavours high calyx to leaf ratio sounds nice man looks nice as well lol...ffs why are there so many nice strains out there it makes choosing impossible


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-ghost-of-lee-roy/prod_4383.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Omg that first cross sounds fucking offensively pungent...must be the queef.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lmao^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

No doggy, these are my fly ass kicks!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2014)

slip-ons rule!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol fly as fuck mate even the dog wants a piece haha....right I'm gonna skin a fatty up now I'm gaggin


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just about to munch on sum pizza shit looks fckn tasty and then im gonna roll a fat 1 of master kush


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

@Gbhoy u should get a wok to walk while ur in the dam .. sum the best food i hav ate in the dam


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Dunno why u guys haven't been stoned all day..u dunno what ur missing it's great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Gonna roll a blunt n listen to this bit of tunage!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

jesus h relax Janis Joplin is gash


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dnt know who she is but my ears aint fckn feeln it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Are u guys fucking serious! You guys have to be homo


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2014)

don know wat these sisters r smokin... def too wholesome


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are u guys fucking serious! You guys have to be homo


man im glad they bumped her tbh she cant fukin sing, and who likes sluts who smoke and drink more than yourselves lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

ok if its bad music night im gonna get the ELO on ffs......not heard of em hey?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

cant do it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

A wholesome bowl of hipster cereal. She's got the voice of a fucking angel...a raspy raspy angel. Yeah shed of put all of us to shame the filthy Lil slag but dammit I love her voice.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna roll a blunt n listen to this bit of tunage!


 that weren't bad until she started singing lol was like a cat screetching


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

You know what lads, next time keep your opinions in your pockets.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Ghb stoned story wins hands down. That was hilarious man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

Awwwww, c'mon Z, u can't beat a bit of ELO m8 .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

nah joplins the most over rated performer ever, only band come s close is the clash, total fkin gash, sex pistols was where it was


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> nah joplins the most over rated performer ever, only band come s close is the clash, total fkin gash, sex pistols was where it was


Omg I love Joe summer you sob lol the clash is banging! Looool I liked u better when u didn't talk about your musical preference


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

All sex pistols were was a fucking image man! New York dolls all em fuckers is where it was at!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> All sex pistols were was a fucking image man! New York dolls all em fuckers is where it was at!


bollox I lived thru it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

ha ha , whats image with in 1977 the following..."God save the queen, the fascist regime, she aint no human being, no future, no future, no future for you"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Nevermind the bollox ( ) that doesn't mean shit!


----------



## Araña con Verga (Dec 13, 2014)

wow brave!
Growing in the uk
Congrats on the big British balls


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that a gay flag?...isn't that just fabulous


----------



## Araña con Verga (Dec 13, 2014)

Why yes thanx 
Don't forget the pack of gorgeous flag raisers!


----------



## Araña con Verga (Dec 13, 2014)

Any family in here? 
how's that gay hippie scene in Britain?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

Araña con Verga said:


> wow brave!
> Growing in the uk
> Congrats on the big British balls


fuk off


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

baz I bin looking at a rdwc pro from that alien site, next year bruv imam gunna giv her a go, hows it so far? u got flood an drain yeah?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz I bin looking at a rdwc pro from that alien site, next year bruv imam gunna giv her a go, hows it so far? u got flood an drain yeah?


Which one would u go for zeddd?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> baz I bin looking at a rdwc pro from that alien site, next year bruv imam gunna giv her a go, hows it so far? u got flood an drain yeah?


Fuck me Z, I've been cutting the pipe work today, what a pain the vage area !, it's big pipe ,32mm, & trying to make it straight is a twat, put it in bath of warm water , then slid it over broom handle in the end, & used hair dryer !. It looks a good system, I will let u know when it's running m8. Got 2 xl adjuster wings in there now & it's all wired up & climate controlled with this . .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Which one would u go for zeddd?


im temted by the 8 pot rdwcpro but shits expensive and im a hydronoob, but I can read a plant so shouldn't take long to suss, been readin up and I like it, its going back to science and measuring shit which I quite like


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

Get more pipe Z , they don't supply enough, especially if u want you're tank outside the room, witch u should because of temps .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

pakkis are mostly fags too imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

Get a blue lab truncheon Z , great tool in hydro. @ hydro, was gonna buy your IWS m8, but I seen this & it solves all the probs the IWS system has, ie no blockages coz big pipes, no mechanical parts to stick or fook up, it's all electric probes. Any way , lets see after I finish it , I may be dissapointed .


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

sorry yeah the pipes baz got distracted with some hating lol, u need one of those pipe cutters mate


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> im temted by the 8 pot rdwcpro but shits expensive and im a hydronoob, but I can read a plant so shouldn't take long to suss, been readin up and I like it, its going back to science and measuring shit which I quite like


I say go for it m8. I'd be going for dwc mesel and that rdwcpro looks the dogs bollox


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Get a blue lab truncheon Z , great tool in hydro. @ hydro, was gonna buy your IWS m8, but I seen this & it solves all the probs the IWS system has, ie no blockages coz big pipes, no mechanical parts to stick or fook up, it's all electric probes. Any way , lets see after I finish it , I may be dissapointed .


Fairs dos m8, I doubt you'll be disappointed. What nutes you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

From Mr organics to hydro lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I say go for it m8. I'd be going for dwc mesel and that rdwcpro looks the dogs bollox


why does it look good to u, it does to me but I know shit, liked the big pipes tbh


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why does it look good to u, it does to me but I know shit, liked the big pipes tbh


Watched the videos on YouTube and looked like loads a bubbles lol. 4" pipe means shit I reckon, in dwc ur pots are full the whole time anyway so wether it be 20mm or 4" no difference???


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fairs dos m8, I doubt you'll be disappointed. What nutes you using?


I'm using house & garden m8, the full range, few blokes said they had better results with this than pricey advanced nutes !, got to use full range though. If I could ide use Wilkos Tom food & there liquid seaweed !, I used that only last grow in soil, best harvest I've ever had, & tastiest .ps £140 for the h&g nutes.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm using house & garden m8, the full range, few blokes said they had better results with this than pricey advanced nutes !, got to use full range though. If I could ide use Wilkos Tom food & there liquid seaweed !, I used that only last grow in soil, best harvest I've ever had, & tastiest .ps £140 for the h&g nutes.


I use ionic nutes, people say its shit but works for me and cheap as chips too


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

I 4got, me as a clown


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 13, 2014)

@hydro, u will prob know this, the only worry I've got is my floor level, there's a slant of about 2" on my shed floor, brain pot at bottom of pots, will the pots at the top end flood lower , or the bottom ones higher ect ? Av I explained that ok m8 ?[


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 13, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @hydro, u will prob know this, the only worry I've got is my floor level, there's a slant of about 2" on my shed floor, brain pot at bottom of pots, will the pots at the top end flood lower , or the bottom ones higher ect ? Av I explained that ok m8 ?View attachment 3312600[


That system u got I think there's a thing in each pot that tells the brain its full or something. If thats the case then it shouldn't matter what level there at on the floor


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)

@ghb 

I've got a 5 bag set of bubble bags you can have.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Mate over made a massive blunt fucking retarded


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

...but I cam still see the floor


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @ghb
> 
> I've got a 5 bag set of bubble bags you can have.


no talking of trading now, lol.

plants are looking good, come the next full moon they are gonna be 2l bottle size!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)

Bag's are free man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuck em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2014)

3 day consecutive headache. Fucks sake. Wouldn't mind a joint right about now! (gonna have to pay you for some of that hash, i mean dirt looking totally legal material stuff at some point @The Yorkshireman brilliant stuff (i'll just claim it was the addition of "my" genetics though  but that stuff was perfect for sprinkling in a ciggie.

rather enjoying far cry 4! although must be honest, it's too similar to far cry 3, as in identical, for me to say it's amazing, everything is too much the same to consider it worth buying. And those little helicopters are cool, but ruin the game a bit. Just unlocked half the radio (sorry, bell) towers, in 20 minutes and havn't yet done a mission yet have unlocked half the weapons and holsters etc, didn't even have to climb them, just landed on the top, and they havn't even implemented physics to stop you doing this through rotor blade collision. Seems to me that they rushed it as a cash cow for christmas and ps4/xbox one


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got back from a coffeeshop in liverpool I have 2 conclusions for this. The psychosis and hash I took pissed on the blue cheese they had. And it wasnt worth a 2 hr journey and a barney with missus.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2014)

fucking transport for london! closed down all the DLR in this area for some reason, then offered replacement busses that don't exist, and the only route on normal busses faced massive detour because they closed blackford tunnel for flood barrier testing. Then the taxi i booked for the gf is an hour late and i'm gonna be up for another hour waiting for it to get here.

London can suck by swollen hairy ballsack! If it weren't for the gf, you couldn't pay me a 7 figure salary to live here. (i lie, i'd take that 7 figures and hire myself a modern day guy fawkes!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Just got back from a coffeeshop in liverpool I have 2 conclusions for this. The psychosis and hash I took pissed on the blue cheese they had. And it wasnt worth a 2 hr journey and a barney with missus.


I've had a number of cheese variants from these big name breeders (most often it's big buddah) and tbh, they're mostly shit. From what i read, you're gonna have a ahrd time finding a commercially available cheese cross that beats psycho.

What's this cafe you talk of? Some backalley affair? I imagine it's hardly going to be a cafe like you'd find in amsterdam, although i know some folk did try to start such a thing in bristol under the guise of a burger joint and got shot down befoer they'd even started.

Closest equiv to a cafe i have here is paddy power betting shop, where they'll sell you a gram of seeded stalky brick for £20. (it's literally like the scenes out of The Wire, bunch of dodgy addicts outside who take the money and someone else gets you the baggy, as per former post, fuck london, do not EVER visit Deptford!)


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Just got back from a coffeeshop in liverpool I have 2 conclusions for this. The psychosis and hash I took pissed on the blue cheese they had. And it wasnt worth a 2 hr journey and a barney with missus.



that fella hasn't opened back up in kensington has he the nutter? if it's not that one then you're one up on me mate!

but yeah the weed situation round here is terrible, if they aint got a real cheese cut then it has to be imported haze or you will be smoking shite.








ta for the offer yorkie but i don't even keep my trim any more and i've not made water hash in years as i find it a right ballache, might have a go at some bho at some point,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning, one if my clones rooted so I'm assuming by lights on they'll all have rooted. Loving these temps have my 600w on overdrive n my clone on full swing n temp are 26 max lol...getting some nice cool temps when lights are out at some points she goes to 16c so I'm hoping this keeps up n I get some nice hues to me pot


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't fucking wait to setup perpetual n get some of those clones I'll make a fucking killing over here man.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Morning, one if my clones rooted so I'm assuming by lights on they'll all have rooted. Loving these temps have my 600w on overdrive n my clone on full swing n temp are 26 max lol...getting some nice cool temps when lights are out at some points she goes to 16c so I'm hoping this keeps up n I get some nice hues to me pot



yeah it's gettin really cold in the grow rooms now, wish i had more lights lol. i'm using a 2kw oil radiator that doesn't give much heat, i bet 3 x 600w would produce more heat and i could let that earn some money. all i need to do is set up in te next room on alternate 12/12 schedule swapping air from room to room.

on second thoughts think i'll just stick with the rad, sounds like too much work


and be patient with your clones man, best to wait t they all have decenct roots before you take them out.


oh yeah, and i don't even lift so i wouldn't waste my time taking steroids, not been into bodybuilding for nearly a decade now, still buff as though, just a hint of gyno and some rather depleted testes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Ah sure the cuttings have to stay put till my flowerings near done...once they've fully established themselves I'll pot em into little starter pots n they'll stay in that till I've chopped. Had em in those pots for bout 10weeks last run but it got to a stage where I had to water em twice a day haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Had a brilliant smoking session last night with a mate...he's use to making a 50 bag last him a week so when he arrived I packed a bowl n topped it with keif, as he hit that I filled the vape n by the last vape I'd the blunt rolled with easily a 50 bag in there n keif sprinkled on top.. He was waaaaaay 2 stoned for ages, was afraid to walk home for a while n all. Heck I even laughed straight for ten mins lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Omg man, I'd u down as a behemoth of a jersey shore lad lol ur bang on mate,The amount of tards that still take em n lift minimumly is ridiculous. I'll do em alright but I wanna be 100% certain before I go losing me hair n what balls I have left looool you know clomid is legal n will sort ur bitch tits looool also booze n shit don't help....definitely still have the ego mate lol hope u weren't one of em 20yrs old on roids lol shits ridiculous when u see these massive kids thinking theyre the bizz but in honesty they have to be retarded going on roids that young


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

did you have to wake him up at any stage? lol

i hope he made it home ok


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> did you have to wake him up at any stage? lol
> 
> i hope he made it home ok


Loool, this all happened in less than a hour, I literally handed him the vape after the bong n blunt after the vape lol text him this morning sure he'll be grand, he wasn't drivin...kept saying shit to him like "man u look really high.if I was a cop I'd definitely search you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> On a chilly afternoon two days after Thanksgiving, hundreds of Detroiters piled into a downtown cafe to discuss a local issue that’s been getting a lot of attention lately: the possibility of a techno club and cultural center at Fisher Body Plant 21, one of the city’s many abandoned auto factories.
> 
> Leading the discussion was the project’s main visionary: Dimitri Hegemann, the German nightlife impresario who founded Tresor, arguably Berlin’s most influential techno club. Hegemann, 60, who has a compelling presence and speaks slowly with a soothing baritone, was optimistic at the meeting. “The potential is here, definitely, everything is here,” he said. “I’m 200% convinced many people would come here.”
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Man this lad was shared on my Facebook feed n I looked him up he's fucking savage.really really talented


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

thanks for the quote abe! it;s time they did something with that once great city, the place where i live suffered a similar fate as detroit (as did most northern cities and towns) what the local government (with help from the e.u) have done with the city over the last decade is pretty fucking amazing, they turned one of the most down and out cities into a bustling metropolitan tourist attraction. it's all a front of course, but it does look good!



[email protected] said:


> Omg man, I'd u down as a behemoth of a jersey shore lad lol ur bang on mate,The amount of tards that still take em n lift minimumly is ridiculous. I'll do em alright but I wanna be 100% certain before I go losing me hair n what balls I have left looool you know clomid is legal n will sort ur bitch tits looool also booze n shit don't help....definitely still have the ego mate lol hope u weren't one of em 20yrs old on roids lol shits ridiculous when u see these massive kids thinking theyre the bizz but in honesty they have to be retarded going on roids that young


i started lifting when i was 17, definately didn't need drugs then. didn't know what i was doing really but made some great gains as it was purely hormones pushing me forward. then i hit a plateau so started doing split programs and made further gains in size but never really got much stronger as i was always looking to do ten reps on every set.

then i started going to a bodybuilding gym where everybody in there was pinning and it made me realise that if i ever wanted to be like them i would have to do the same and it really turned me off the shit. there was a needle bin in the toilet and some of the lads were jabbing in the changies and not making any attempt to hide it. they did teach me some great tips on how to get what i wanted but i couldn't stay there i knew i would end up on the juice and i was dead against them. i was always a bit naive when it came to steds, i had listened to the mainstream media and a few old timers who had bad experiences with them experimenting in the early days. instantly assumed they make you kill your kids and your dick stops working lol.

after leaving juicehead gym i went to a commercial gym where there are loads of fit birds to perv on, that i where i lost all seriousness in training, i was working out solo and not able to push myself as hard. eventually i picked up too many bad habits and the gym just went out the window. that was nearly ten years ago and i aint been back in a gym since i was never stage prepped or anything, fluffy around 15% bf 5 11 and 215lb. i'm actually around the same weight now but my bf has doubled i would say, i still lift some really heavy shit in work so i have that to thank for not being complete slob. nowadays after i've done a bit, the last thing could imagine is going to the gym all dirty from work and bashing a session out, i used to do it but i'm one lazy cunt these days.


long story short, don't do drugs unless you are dedicated to working out, once you jab you jab for life or you will lose your shit that you worked so hard for. all the decent bodybuilders who i know have been cycling since they started,every single one who stopped looks like shit. i'm so glad i never tried that stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

That's exactly why I haven't started man. I got into working out as part of rehabilitation lol the routine really brings structure.. I've wanted to do it a while now but I've waited this long so I may aswell be sure 100% that I'm ready n that I couldn't
possibly make any more gains natty but the second I mix my workout up i see gains so until that stops I aint gonna jab anything into me. ..you definitely look like shit when u jab for a long time with the stomach bloat shit all the pros get fucking nasty ass shit man. Age 40+ it wouldn't really have any negative effects unless u get waaaaaay 2 into it which I could see happening quite easily especially seeing gains that fast..u must feel like a fucking god


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Man that mc is a kid from Ireland he's freestyling in em songs he's even in a school uniform in one..fucking talented man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man that mc is a kid from Ireland he's freestyling in em songs he's even in a school uniform in one..fucking talented man


Aye I was just watchin a few of his videos m8....hes good like


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Stoned out me box throwing shapes all around the living room with me darth vader bath robe on, hood up looking dangerous lads listening to Irish mcs...they use alot of Irish slang..foreigners may struggle to decipher words lol#necrofuntimes


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

i agree, the best time to start is when your body stops producing test and you have already had kids. then you can do what you like and show up all the youngsters at the gym.

i would love to start back again, reckon i'd more or less pick up where i left off, every day i seem to get busier and busier with work, i shouldn't really complain but it would be nice if i did have a bit of spare time in the week to dedicate to making myself better. the cycle im in now involves smoking and eating too much shite lol



you lads love your MCing n that, i cant stand white people emulating blacks, we invented cuture and they are just taking us backwards, copying them doesn't help lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye I was just watchin a few of his videos m8....hes good like


and he's a fucking kid man, n he just keeps going n going one song he accidently hits his sparked rollie off him leg n incorporates it into his freestyle..fucking cool man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Man that mc is a kid from Ireland he's freestyling in em songs he's even in a school uniform in one..fucking talented man


Mornin lads .. yea lax i had heard the kid before man his good reminded me of this vid for sum reason ha .. this like me and me mate on way to work ha 

Two Blokes 'Singing' in a Van [HILARIOUS]:


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stoned out me box throwing shops all around the living room with me darth vader bath robe on, hood up looking dangerous lads listening to Irish mcs...they use alot of Irish slang..foreigners may struggle to decipher words lol#necrofuntimes


Ha man ur a fckn legend ha


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

You'll put on the muscle very fast if you've already had it man. All you needs an hour g or even 45 mins, no excuses I've dumbells n a pullup bar I use even when I was on 70 hrs I still did it (mind it was counter productive I was losing 2 muvh weight n not able to eat enough times)... We like him cuz he's Irish man lol I prefer metal,rock,ska n punk tbh lol he's just really fucking impressive


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually nver done a days work out in my life. Im a total lazy bastard ha


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You'll put on the muscle very fast if you've already had it man. All you needs an hour g or even 45 mins, no excuses I've dumbells n a pullup bar I use even when I was on 70 hrs I still did it (mind it was counter productive I was losing 2 muvh weight n not able to eat enough times)... We like him cuz he's Irish man lol I prefer metal,rock,ska n punk tbh lol he's just really fucking impressive



was only messing, nobody invented anything, it's all just one big cycle where the repetition is getting more frequent, he is a modern poet no?

did you not read the part where i said im a lazy cunt?! of course there is always time, i just dont find it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Loool I never did any sports growing up or anything mate but I assure u once u see gains it's hard to stop.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning fuckers,
Well I'm heading home this afternoon, had a gd time and a lot of nice smoke in the Dam, 
On the plus side I'm heading home to 2 jars of curing psycho and a load of Zlh that should now be dry and ready to jar up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> was only messing, nobody invented anything, it's all just one big cycle where the repetition is getting more frequent, he is a modern poet no?
> 
> did you not read the part where i said im a lazy cunt?! of course there is always time, i just dont find it lol


but think of the gyno! At this rate you'll be producing Milk before you know it man n that's not gangsta g


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

I playd sports growin up alri man even made irish team at u13 and u14 then about 15 i choose a path of drugs and alcohol and i nvr looked bak ha 1 of the good choices i made sure shit man we all gonna fukn die i dnt need to look good in a coffin for me its all about feelin good inside


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Morning fuckers,
> Well I'm heading home this afternoon, had a gd time and a lot of nice smoke in the Dam,
> On the plus side I'm heading home to 2 jars of curing psycho and a load of Zlh that should now be dry and ready to jar up.


Aww man time flies wen ya havin fun man .. heres that pic of the reinder ha


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> but think of the gyno! At this rate you'll be producing Milk before you know it man n that's not gangsta g


why does everything with you always have to be gangsta?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

..don't hate the player...it's called being hilarious


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2014)

not gangsta

long dist runna, weights and tang,,, onli bk then, shit lol
skunk doc posted this recently. yes on scarlett j.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

btw the clogs are starting to look a bit tired mate, need to step up your kick game if that's the case.

i hear they do some nice clogs in the dam. i'm sure if you ask gaz nicely he'll bring you back a pair lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> why does everything with you always have to be gangster


Ghb u got it wrong lax is always ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Omg gaz man get me some cloggs bruv


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

ghb said:


> btw the clogs are starting to look a bit tired mate, need to step up your kick game if that's the case.
> 
> i hear they do some nice clogs in the dam. i'm sure if you ask gaz nicely he'll bring you back a pair lol


i know man I've got my eyes on some crocs, step up this life of leasure game with indoor and kinda outdoor kicks n you can wash em so finally my slippers will stop smelling of pussy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Speaking of antique farming equipment why do they always have to wear their entire net value?


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

haha, tough little fuckers those crocs. yeah i bet the leather is creased on your current pair from always having to wring them pussy juice outta them.


it's a sociopathic trait from being so utterly worthless all their lives. gotta show everybody how well they have done


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Tbh man it gets annoying n when the women literally throw themselves at me alot fall short n land in puddles or hurl themselves off buildings to be closer to me n get blood all over my robe I'm like wtf!...happens alot, sometimes if they don't take their time n jump off my dick they die on impact after a short freefall ..they gotta climb down off that Bad boy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

My life is literally a lynx add


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm embarrassingly stoned already n it's not even 11am haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just gettin outta the pit meself time for first coffee and spliff of the day


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Jaysus I've been throwing shapes since 7 this morning boy!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus I've been throwing shapes since 7 this morning boy!


I was up till fckn stupid hrs man didnt go ta bed till nearly 3am kinda fcks wit the body


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Did you flush her at all? Dunno if I'll even be reducing nutes at the end seeing how well it turned out without any kinda flush what so ever just a good cure


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Course not ur the biggest reefer junkie in here lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did you flush her at all? Dunno if I'll even be reducing nutes at the end seeing how well it turned out without any kinda flush what so ever just a good cure


I flushed 1 but didnt take notice wen i hung so fuk knows wat i flushd ha 

Didnt notice any real difference tho and any bit ive smoked has tasted the same so really doesnt seem to make a diff


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 14, 2014)

Says the biggest bong junkie in the thread lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Says the biggest bong junkie in the thread lol


 pfft nothing more comforting than a bong...like a hug for ur lungs...we'd have a good session Gary... Costly but good


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 14, 2014)

post: 11145353 said:


> that fella hasn't opened back up in kensington has he the nutter? if it's not that one then you're one up on me mate!
> 
> but yeah the weed situation round here is terrible, if they aint got a real cheese cut then it has to be imported haze or you will be smoking shite.
> 
> ...


It was open open in 2005 yeah kensingtons the one to be honest ive been before and was alright different veting proccess and closed gates. About a hour in he informs my pal that its open to the public now left shortly after nice guys but not for me. The blue cheese was turd I wouldnt have given 150/z for it let alone the 210 he wanted. Was happy to melt my hash and smoke my own bud. And nothing like dam one selection.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2014)

you crazy mfs taking drugs to get big, ego will kill you, good job im naturally athletic and same age as Kurt which is quite old now ha ha, can still kick a 6 foot man in the face or cut him in half with a katana, or shoot his face out with a recurve bow, fuk pumping iron theres other ways to stay in shape and feel confident. If the taxers come im going down fighting lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

You'd be grand to go on roids now zeddd. Like I said I'll see how far I can go natty n take it from there. If don't properly it's minimal risk


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You'd be grand to go on roids now zeddd. Like I said I'll see how far I can go natty n take it from there. If don't properly it's minimal risk


omg me on roids, im on natural roids ffs grrrrrr ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2014)

sweet Jesus I'm dying today. You guys heard of that game where you put a Santa hat in the corner of the telly and take a drink each time it looks like someone's wearing it.

try two hats and finishing off if both hats are occupied. My brains tryna get out my eyes ffs.
the hash was banging in the Cano. I'm deffo getting one new year.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2014)

best with sound off


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

U really wouldn't expect that fat guy be so damn samurai


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U really wouldn't expect that fat guy be so damn samurai


exactly it only takes a second which leaves lots of time for burgers and pepsi


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> best with sound off


Be handy for cuttin soap bar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Ud need more than that for some of the soap bar I've seen


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ud need more than that for some of the soap bar I've seen


Ha


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> It was open open in 2005 yeah kensingtons the one to be honest ive been before and was alright different veting proccess and closed gates. About a hour in he informs my pal that its open to the public now left shortly after nice guys but not for me. The blue cheese was turd I wouldnt have given 150/z for it let alone the 210 he wanted. Was happy to melt my hash and smoke my own bud. And nothing like dam one selection.



i went when it was open last time and he had a lovely weed then, maybe it was just that i didn't grow so didn't know what good weed was lol. at least he's having a go eh?.

i would love to buy the barcelona complex on renshaw street in the city centre and make that a weed emporium with 50 coffee/ head shops in there, don't think it would be worth the headaches and millions lost though.
maybe if the laws change i'll put my proposal forward to the council, make us like a weed tourist destination like amsterdam, loads more tourist money for the cunts!.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2014)

mbb s the standard mate, the smell proof placcy aint smell proff to dogs


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 14, 2014)

zeddd said:


> mbb s the standard mate, the smell proof placcy aint smell proff to dogs


I've only had a few packages on mbb the rest are well wrapped and layered to fuck, like I said I've never had a lost parcel I've sent, There is many right ways to acheive the same outcome


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Well u can reuse the. Bags I used if u still have em


----------



## zeddd (Dec 14, 2014)

I think im going a bit mad from reading your posts relax, im gonna take a break so see yall in a bit, happy xmas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah I've that effect on ppl, merry gift day...scary part is the sword u have haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2014)

....he'll be back


----------



## John King (Dec 14, 2014)

well i have everything ready to start my first grow , Im going to be growing in a 80x80x160 tent , just wondering what i should grow tbh , Should i grow autoflowering strain ? how many plants could i fit in my area kinda lost on this part


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2014)

John King said:


> well i have everything ready to start my first grow , Im going to be growing in a 80x80x160 tent , just wondering what i should grow tbh , Should i grow autoflowering strain ? how many plants could i fit in my area kinda lost on this part


If you can't even decide what and how many to grow best off start in the newbie section, come back here in a year or two...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

Evenin hydro man hows u


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Evenin hydro man hows u


Not too bad m8, had a quiet weekend. Head back down south in the morning till Friday, just sitting here chilling now then be an early night for me


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not too bad m8, had a quiet weekend. Head back down south in the morning till Friday, just sitting here chilling now then be an early night for me


Had a rough 1 friday meself man few crimbo drinks with mates me and 1 me mates finished up on the volcano close to 8am ha dien yesterday .. quite 1 meself tnite .. so ur comin dwn to our neck of the woods ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 14, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Had a rough 1 friday meself man few crimbo drinks with mates me and 1 me mates finished up on the volcano close to 8am ha dien yesterday .. quite 1 meself tnite .. so ur comin dwn to our neck of the woods ha


Aye doin a bit round Dublin up till Xmas, need to get the funds up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2014)

You Irish are all piss heads aint ya lolol one if my fave comedies is father ted shits funny as fuck man and the accent just puts the cherry on top [email protected] king .....80x80 ain't worth it IMO but if that's what u got go for 1 plant and a scrog net 250 hps 4" outtake fan 4" intake cuz it will get hot in little space....get a high yeilding strain in seed just say heavy duty fruity as an example veg her for about 8 weeks until the scrog net is full, chop everything off under the net then flip...anything else ain't gonna be worth it.....just buy a big tent man why do things by half?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2014)

chillin'


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye doin a bit round Dublin up till Xmas, need to get the funds up


Ahh wer i was born  .. follow the money as they say


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You Irish are all piss heads aint ya lolol one if my fave comedies is father ted shits funny as fuck man and the accent just puts the cherry on top [email protected] king .....80x80 ain't worth it IMO but if that's what u got go for 1 plant and a scrog net 250 hps 4" outtake fan 4" intake cuz it will get hot in little space....get a high yeilding strain in seed just say heavy duty fruity as an example veg her for about 8 weeks until the scrog net is full, chop everything off under the net then flip...anything else ain't gonna be worth it.....just buy a big tent man why do things by half?


I dont know if we all are but i deffo am ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2014)

Haha well most if u are then lol.....right time to check the bloomers see if they need a feed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2014)

The ladies are lookin sexy as getting bigger by the day now still got these fucking gnats tho propa doin me head in but I've about given up with em now


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2014)

Ghettotronic-187 have u tried yellow sticky traps to catch gnats? if they're real bad, try a shop vac.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeh I've got them yellow traps put a few fresh ones out yesterday


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 14, 2014)

yo guys hows it going been playing fifa 15 far to much this weekend


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 14, 2014)

the more i play it the more the ref becomes a bigger cunt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Have u done any research what so every? We've even picked ur adapter for u now u wanna know what to grow?


John King said:


> well i have everything ready to start my first grow , Im going to be growing in a 80x80x160 tent , just wondering what i should grow tbh , Should i grow autoflowering strain ? how many plants could i fit in my area kinda lost on this part


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2014)

looks mint


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Vinnie Jones...really?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning lads, having a nice wake and bake with some champagne hash I brought home with me from the dam, then gotta hit the shops this afternoon to get the last of the kids xmas stuff,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Fair fucks Gary, gf wants nothing now so that's what she's getting. Her bday imma start getting her that lazor hair removal treatment she wants...costs 200e a go ten goes.. Madness but that's me sorted for the next ten bdays or 5 n 5 xmasses lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 15, 2014)

Vinnie Jones aint to bad i like mean machine lock stock and snatch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

He's a one dimensional actor...he basically plays himself, that's not talent.lock stock is a guy Richie flick, he made that film good not vinnie...thought mean machine was shite but I can see the appeal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2014)

Vinnie Jones takes a back seet to "The Guv'nor" in any movie they're in together.

Barry The Baptist or Big Chris?

Please!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Tbh I'd rather if he stayed in the back seat n didn't talk. Ideal role for vinnie is either dead goon or goon that doesn't talk


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2014)

yorkie i'm in york with the mrs at the weekend i was wondering if you knew any decent bars in or near the city walls? cocktails and that fancy shiz you know the deal


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Cocktails, weekends away n fancy eat holes a are a far cry from my days of courting. Back then a 2ltr bottle of cider got u under the top n a bottle of Buckfast got u well anything lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2014)

i miss the good old days too relax, bitches be high maintenance these days.

if i get anal i'll be the one having the last laugh!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

If it's her first time none of you will be laughing.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If it's her first time none of you will be laughing.


We will wen we hear the story tho


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2014)

lol, we've been there before i'm sure it'll be fine!. 

got a fresh bottle of crisp n dry there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Ah sure ur sorted so..fresh bottle.. Do I hear wedding bells?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2014)

so me mate's just been on for his xmas order wants a half oz of proper and invited me to go to the xmas shoot up northumberland. shotguns and toot...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Go! It's Xmas man..by the sounds of it you'll be snowed in definitely do it if not tell him I'll go.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 15, 2014)

ghb said:


> yorkie i'm in york with the mrs at the weekend i was wondering if you knew any decent bars in or near the city walls? cocktails and that fancy shiz you know the deal


umm try asking sumone who actually lives in york?

just a thought :/



ghb said:


> i miss the good old days too relax, bitches be high maintenance these days.
> 
> if i get anal i'll be the one having the last laugh!


IF? FUCKING IF? do birds actally knock lads bak for anal? shit thought it was like normal, nowt.
i must admit i do like a good bit of deep throat with her finger p me bum, but lets not go into that.


talking of bums and fingers. gotta take kids to santas grotto soon, ))


and whoeever that first grow lad is, i have the 80x80x160 tent and ran 2 easily with a 600 above
done.


so gunna grab sum equipment bak from a pals and te inlaws said i can put it in her house, only 50x50x100 but im thinkig have the 20l pot under the tent and have stem thru bottom of tent and do it thatta way? scrog to death maybe? then i got the whole 50x50x100 just for foliage and i can raise teh tent up the stem if needed, i just need to have summert on go but i dont see why i cant do that with a 250 red above and a reg seed wats a female


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2014)

ice i would have asked but mcdonalds will not cut it with this one, she's univerestiy educated you know!.
email!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anybody play the evil within on ps4 and is it worth buyn ??


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What did the powerpuff girl do abe?


dunno exactly. bradburry/mainliner known to have at least 6 profiles..aka- douche bag. glib creepster o sorts and general nuisance, i reckon. now if he'd onli stay gone, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

What did the powerpuff girl do abe?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mmmmmm just chuffin on a fat exo joint rubbed all over the zlh damn it tastes good gotta love a bit a live resin lol....ordered me some Jakes dream beans as well garyboy can't wait to start on them got some sour kush x deep blue as well which sound nice


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Mmmmmm just chuffin on a fat exo joint rubbed all over the zlh damn it tastes good gotta love a bit a live resin lol....ordered me some Jakes dream beans as well garyboy can't wait to start on them got some sour kush x deep blue as well which sound nice


Was it the Deep blue x Engineers dream from breeders boutique that u got mate? That's the Jakes dream I grew.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Was it the Deep blue x Engineers dream from breeders boutique that u got mate? That's the Jakes dream I grew.


I just emailed man asking for Jakes dream lol ever since I smoked that bit I've wanted to grow it was some propa nice tackle mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol Rambo always manages to get in there don't he lolol its nice having something to fall back on tho when yours is all gone ain't it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2014)

Some vendor from UK selling meth... this boredom isn't gonna lead to productivity.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 15, 2014)

where u guys get all ya seeds from i got mine from that seedmans but they was no way near as good as the ssh i got now the seeds where killwat


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2014)

You get them from wherever is best. It's called research.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so me mate's just been on for his xmas order wants a half oz of proper and invited me to go to the xmas shoot up northumberland. shotguns and toot...


Do it! Just make sure to spend a couple of ntoes and get an insurance policy! I thought, that's pretty stupid, i'm hardly about to get shot, but turns out it could have been useful. Was making our way down a muddy sloe with our 12 guages and my mate ends up sliding down from above having lost his footing, gun not even breached, ramming into my back.. pretty scary moment.

But do it, hopefully it's a real hunt. The one i went on was half trecking half riding around in a landrover with a sun roof and the bed full of hard liquor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh I am definitely doing it man. your mate shouldn't have a loaded gun not breached walking between shots. besides any insurance is completely void when everyone's had a drink. 

believe it or not i'm relatively safety conscious, lol they even made me fire warden at graft. We've only had one real one so far but that was the gaffer and setting a pop tart to 6 in the toaster the fucktard. 

apparently they traditionally start the day with a healthy gill of sloe gin. I'm doing a few press ups to get my shoulder hardened up. full weight shells apparently. fuck knows what for, there'll not be much left of a grouse after one of them. there'll be some moving about in a land rover but there'll be no horse riding for me like. I think they normally do the whole fox thing on horses but not this year.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2014)

seeds.? what we do we dont need seeds!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

I run bb n tiptoes right man.ur best of trying out a few for urself n see what works best for u n seed hunting is one of the funnest parts of growing!!! Got about a million strains I wanna grow n each time I look up a breeders page I have ten more I wanna grow.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I run bb n tiptoes right man.ur best of trying out a few for urself n see what works best for u n seed hunting is one of the funnest parts of growing!!! Got about a million strains I wanna grow n each time I look up a breeders page I have ten more I wanna grow.




fuk pheno hunting,
mission and a expensive time consumin hobby right ther

right gunna play ps4 for a hour


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't listen to ice he's not even growing


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Thc247 (Dec 16, 2014)

hello fellow gardeners !!
ive been away for a while on vacation at hmp 
hows everybody been hanging ?
anyway during my visit to hmp i lost all my strains luckily a friend saved my favourite but im now deciding what to run 

anyone had any experience with dinafem cheese 
or green house ssh

hope you all good and glad to be back


----------



## Thc247 (Dec 16, 2014)

had to share this made me laugh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 16, 2014)

ok guys cool


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

Mates down from the big city so smooooking time gonna get the ball rolling with my blunt game of 3 different strains n missus brought a load of munch home last night, literally 2 boxes lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 16, 2014)

Easy boys how do? Well me Jakes dream and sour kush x deep blue landed today I'm proper tempted to crack a few but these are gonna have to wait a few month I think...I got 5 in flower and 5 in veg once I folio the next lot after that grow I'm gonna take everything down for a bit redecorate then just set 1 tent back up I think or maybe seven try and get a cheap house somewhere and do it propa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kin ell tartan pajamas lmao what's next man please don't tell me you wear corduroys lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2014)

lax swag game is unquestionable.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't fucking start Mr reefer hat lol u know Hugh hefner is the only one on par with my indoor leisurely apparel.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lmao you crack me up man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sniff sniff i smell swag ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

Tbh I don't even know what swag is but I'm happy to have it.


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2014)

kids got swag alright


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Don't listen to ice he's not even growing



fuk u, 
yes i am (kinda) 2 on window sill at inlaws for past 6 months.
and u only been growing again 2 mins and pap weed at that no?
wanker
lol


Thc247 said:


> hello fellow gardeners !!
> ive been away for a while on vacation at hmp



your not another cunt bak with a new name who owes me P are you? :/

witch establishment was u vactioning at? i personally liked durham and lincoln. holme house wouldnt accept me the CUNTS! so went to everthorpe, actualy that was orte too, in my top 3 jails o see before u die for sure.
hulls ok ish but mingin, armly just suks ass,
i do enjoy the drives to certain jails to


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

threads back on track Yo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

well Rambo gave me good advice which I ignored smoked psycho for 6 weeks stsit and lost the plot, lose it omg hanging in there mrs evapourating.....BOOOOM 3 days on the exo and we back on the ice cream, niiiiice to be fuked wi, I did a job in full Sutton prison once lol special unit for nasty cunts, fukin great day out lol police dog chewing my razor wire and handler in tears poor cunt, shudnt use dogs for pig work imo


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well Rambo gave me good advice which I ignored smoked psycho for 6 weeks stsit and lost the plot, lose it omg hanging in there mrs evapourating.....BOOOOM 3 days on the exo and we back on the ice cream, niiiiice to be fuked wi, I did a job in full Sutton prison once lol special unit for nasty cunts, fukin great day out lol police dog chewing my razor wire and handler in tears poor cunt, shudnt use dogs for pig work imo


lolol i remember saying that ages ago lolol i still stick by it that fucking pyscho when grown properly and taken to 9/10 wks is way too strong for a staple smoke day in day out its called pyschosis for a reason lmao

@WF

sorry to read that mate about the ticker, musta been fucking scary, my dad had a couple a long time ago got fixxed up by the docs n has been going on strong for time now, get ya new funky hydro in action mate that will keep ya busy looks sweet as too geezer carnt wait to see the co's in that.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 16, 2014)

I can smoke psycho till the cows come home ffs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I can smoke psycho till the cows come home ffs


thas cos u is a terrorist, lmfao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 16, 2014)

Still waitin on that charas newuserlol, he sent a full reship in 2 packs over a week ago lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 16, 2014)

zeddd said:


> thas cos u is a terrorist, lmfao


Terrorising meself ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I can smoke psycho till the cows come home ffs


i was just about to add to that post the this will get a post from mg lmao

seriously tho mate my mind carnt handle the pyscho for 2 long after a few oz of heavy smoking it im not right in the head lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

man I love the first 2 oz of psycho but then its getting heavy with no relief and it feels like a grind dusnt matter if its living organics or minerals its a fuking psychotic weed no doubt and I was the biggest doubter


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been smoking psycho for 2 weeks now with a 2 day break smoking other weed in the dam and I fucking love it !! Lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 16, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i was just about to add to that post the this will get a post from mg lmao
> 
> seriously tho mate my mind carnt handle the pyscho for 2 long after a few oz of heavy smoking it im not right in the head lol


U ain't right at the best of times m8 lol. Aye it's strong gear but I work a lot too and don't smoke at work, sittin blazing psychosis all day I'd get fuckall done lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 16, 2014)

Garybhoy I'm goin pass on that m8, hard up for addys and shit here so maybe next time.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

got some banging exo coming up totally fill the bag with thick vape, cano is the nuts imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

endless weed till I ship it tmrw then back to shake, the leccy co phoned me today.....not good, cunts


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Garybhoy I'm goin pass on that m8, hard up for addys and shit here so maybe next time.


No worries mate more for me lol,


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

yeah fukin cunts


----------



## zeddd (Dec 16, 2014)

cant trade shit on here in public these days, lol not like it was, admin are keen to milk the flow but are chicken shit when it comes fear of the feds, so y set up a forum.....deal with the fact that we don't just grow the fuking stuff...that would be pointless


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3314300
> 2o15 u.s. of abe


I love you bro ...In a not gay way


----------



## Thc247 (Dec 16, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> your not another cunt bak with a new name who owes me P are you? :/
> 
> witch establishment was u vactioning at? i personally liked durham and lincoln. holme house wouldnt accept me the CUNTS! so went to everthorpe, actualy that was orte too, in my top 3 jails o see before u die for sure.
> hulls ok ish but mingin, armly just suks ass,
> i do enjoy the drives to certain jails to


1 im not back with a new name im the same username ive always had and i ended up at moorlands but mad how you say holme house as i started my sentence there and believe it or not the food at holme house was quite good for jail out side catering fried breakfasts too  why wouldnt they except u when holme house has a lifers wing ? anyway moorlands is a shit pit glad to be out and back on the farming


----------



## Thc247 (Dec 16, 2014)

would love a decent lemon momma to smash her out where would anyone recomend for lemon also did ask earlier but no response 
anyone familiar with dinafem cheese or gh ssh 
if so any advice on final product should i run a side by side or should i go all out on one ?
cant make my mind up ....


----------



## budolskie (Dec 16, 2014)

still alive just not been on much as the plants are canny shite, new year new start a think that perpetual seemed more then it was worth haha........ 
also anyone no what people put in amphet to make it hard and not paste???
any help would be wonderfull


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

take the water out of it maybe.
i could be talking shit because i've never made it but usually if something is sloppy and pasty you apply slow steady heat or a dehumidified atmosphere and it will dry out, again i'm not the man to be asking but i feel in a helpful mood cause i had me hole last night and this morning.

ice?


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

Thc247 said:


> would love a decent lemon momma to smash her out where would anyone recomend for lemon also did ask earlier but no response
> anyone familiar with dinafem cheese or gh ssh
> if so any advice on final product should i run a side by side or should i go all out on one ?
> cant make my mind up ....



grown 5 ssh from greenhouse and it was utter shite, grown a few by dinafem and they were equally gash but did yield well, not done the cheese but why would anybody buy cheese genetics in seed form. if you don't know anybody with a decent cheese cutting what are you even growing for?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2014)

Ur gonna lose most ur speed...FYI don't buy paste speed again lol shits like buying wet weed haha. I use to spread it on a plate at room temp (point a fan at it if ur in a hurry) n leave it slowly evaporate.. Don't microwave it or some shit like that lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

relax knows his peter reid, i'd listen to him


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice to see u came crawling back zeddd, thought something was off alright when u started liking alot of my nonsensical posts lol.
We've all been there infact I feel most comfortable on the border of sanity n insanity...cannabis never really made me mad mind I started smoking really young but if anything it's helped me.helped me stop speed n booze n speed hands down had a far greater tole on my fragile little mind than any other drug.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2014)

Yorkie will have the best way more than likely... But I will say don't point the fan directly at it (just incase ur super high)


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 17, 2014)

Lax man emailed ya


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2014)

Sound Irish sent back there mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> yorkie i'm in york with the mrs at the weekend i was wondering if you knew any decent bars in or near the city walls? cocktails and that fancy shiz you know the deal


Not in York mate sorry, I only ever do day trips to York, never experienced the night life myself.

You'll be lucky to find a decent cocktail experience outside of London since the recession to be honest.
Your best bet is to look for a high profile chain like 'Tiger Tiger', they sell reasonably well produced cocktails depending on the branch but they'll be quite expensive as you're paying for the franchise name.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

reading up on rdwc, seems bennies survive the mineral nute so im making a batch of ewc and myco tea to add to the coco plants, just assumed theyd all be nuked by osmotic pressure but it seems the good ones survive, cany harm


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Rambo email mate


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Relax u too mate check ur mail


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2014)

Yay more free drugs!... I mean not drugs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> reading up on rdwc, seems bennies survive the mineral nute so im making a batch of ewc and myco tea to add to the coco plants, just assumed theyd all be nuked by osmotic pressure but it seems the good ones survive, cany harm



Aye some silly sod years ago tried telling me that using high NPK salts like Mono-Potassium Sulphate (0-52-34) would fry myco.

Even stupidly extreme PH doesn't kill em.

It's surprisingly hard to fuck em apparently.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2014)

Except with H2O2 obviously.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

it's funny how personal experience can often debunk "science" i too noticed a great improvement on my transplants when i started adding living organisms, they might be long dead come harvest but the initial boost they get can knock weeks off the cycle.


not arsed about a fancy cocktail gaf really, just thought you might know somewhere that you don't stick to the floor when walking to the bar lol.

i should be sorted anyway, going to the snozone for a full day sat so something tells me it will be an early night with some room service, i have heard it can be hard graft.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2014)

That should be a good laugh, few bruises thrown in.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

both never been before, i predict at least one serious injury between the two of us.

can you see us having a night out after 8 hours skiing?


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

I used to work in the Glasgow snozone restaurant years ago, got free snowboarding lessons and free time on the slopes, was fucking awesome, wouldn't pay the prices to go now tho it costs a fortune especially if u need to hire all the equipment as well.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just noticed that's another 2 of my posts from last night disappeared that makes 3 from yesterday and only the last one did I break any rules and even that was just to piss off the mods for deleting my stuff. Looks like we ain't even allowed to ask other Members to email us now,


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

oh it's a dear do alright, should be fun though. she is going on a school skiing trip to upstate new york ( posh school right?) next year and doesn't want to be the noob lol. i haven't got anything except a pair of long johns so yet more fucking expense no doubt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2014)

There's Escape in Castleford that's not too far from me, been on snowboards there a few times with the lads.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

thats where i'm going, well it's in castleford anyway, i can't imagine there being too many indoor ski slopes in that town lol.

i just rang them and they said they hire all the warm clobber but you need your own gloves socks etc for hygiene reasons, like i would want a pair of old pakis socks lol, bad enough getting bowling shoes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol, that'll be the one.

They've got good rock walls too.

I used to climb a fair bit back in the day, that's one thing I do miss.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> oh it's a dear do alright, should be fun though. she is going on a school skiing trip to upstate new york ( posh school right?) next year and doesn't want to be the noob lol. i haven't got anything except a pair of long johns so yet more fucking expense no doubt


I always ski in jeans and normal winter jacket, don't buy shit


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

lol jeans! are you serious?
as in the ones made from denim that soak up water like a sponge and offer very little leg flexibility.

i'll be renting insulated lapels and a fat coat as well as what i will be wearing when i go in there.

fucking jeans! nice troll


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> lol jeans! are you serious?
> as in the ones made from denim that soak up water like a sponge and offer very little leg flexibility.
> 
> i'll be renting insulated lapels and a fat coat as well as what i will be wearing when i go in there.
> ...


puff, I don't fall over


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> puff, I don't fall over



well i'm gonna be rolling all over the fucking place!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Fuck the skiing mate grab a snowboard instead u won't regret it, it's way more fun and I think easier as well.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

might have a go if they let me on the day, see how i do on 2 first!. already booked skiing but i'm sure i can work my charms.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> might have a go if they let me on the day, see how i do on 2 first!. already booked skiing but i'm sure i can work my charms.



yeh coz u rang up before u got ther and the lady (who u dident catch the name of becuse them being a profesional cmpany dident thik u needed to.) so yeh he sortd it out fully for u and just said turn up on the day il sort it

yano that one....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Fuck the skiing mate grab a snowboard instead u won't regret it, it's way more fun and I think easier as well.


don't think ill be going skiing this year, just got the leccy bill cunts


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

how much then?...drum roll.......................................


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> how much then?...drum roll.......................................


lol id be sat down before he tells u if he does,

i thought 900 for 6 months ws bad


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

i once ran a house on a leccy key and the only thing in the house was the grow.







9x600w hps
3x 8" rvk
3x 15" oscilators
2500w air con
850w dehumidifier


10 a day in flower and 15 in veg

i vegged for 50 days and flowered for 70, 1400 quid+ in leccy and all new gear.

cunts took the lot on me. that was a very sad christmas


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> how much then?...drum roll.......................................


nearly 5, its back payment, kept telling them I was using but took em 18 months to work it out lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> i once ran a house on a leccy key and the only thing in the house was the grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like me with that 25k grow i lost.
killer, live learn move on, if it was legl and easy and safe evry fucker would be doing it,well they are nowadasy but you get my drift.
my op was
2x600
1x400
1x250
2x6" extractor
3 tower fans
1x16" oscelater
2x12" oscelator
dehumidfier
other little bits of shit here and ther as always

with other househd shit i was on 25 qwid twice a week on lekki,, is what it is



zeddd said:


> nearly 5, its back payment, kept telling them I was using but took em 18 months to work it out lol


not so bad z i got 88 qwid phonebill to pay on 25th to sky

aboslute wankers gunna finish me off that


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

has there been any tv programs where someone strts growing for cash etc?


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

weeds

us tv never seen it but it had a bit of a cult following over there


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> has there been any tv programs where someone strts growing for cash etc?


Yeah, Weeds.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

was wondering why every cunt is growing, usually a tv character starts summin and everyone thinks good idea, all for it mmore people growing more chance of them getting caught not me and police have finite resources


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> weeds
> 
> us tv never seen it but it had a bit of a cult following over there


I watched the first 3 or 4 seasons but after that it gets off topic and goes a bit shit, 

There is a lot of plugs advertising American grow equipment and nutes all the way through the first cpl seasons


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> has there been any tv programs where someone strts growing for cash etc?



yeh police camera action and it NEVER ends well for the growers


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2014)

weeds went 7 seasons i think? like already said tho it just went abit nuts n silly storylines but was still worth a watch and wasnt ever ment to be serious its intended to be a comedy, plus nancy botwin was pretty fit n shagging some1 different every other episode lol

this doc made me lol i dunno how true it is, some of the shit the ''real'' nacy botwin says lmao


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> was wondering why every cunt is growing, usually a tv character starts summin and everyone thinks good idea, all for it mmore people growing more chance of them getting caught not me and police have finite resources



we're at saturation point here, i've had at least ten different people offering me weed this week, crimbo crops lol.

can't wait to chop my little one down now, it's all percy!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> has there been any tv programs where someone strts growing for cash etc?


Theres 1 on the american netflix called High maitenance i aint seen it just heard bout it


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> weeds went 7 seasons i think? like already said tho it just went abit nuts n silly storylines but was still worth a watch and wasnt ever ment to be serious its intended to be a comedy, plus nancy botwin was pretty fit n shagging some1 different every other episode lol
> 
> this doc made me lol i dunno how true it is, some of the shit the ''real'' nacy botwin says lmao


Wen i was watchin the vid i was like this bitch cud be cristy nugs ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

U should check out an old Scottish tv series called High Times, set in a high rise flats, cpl stoners growing and some other funny shit. It's all on YouTube im sure, think there was 2 seasons


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> weeds went 7 seasons i think? like already said tho it just went abit nuts n silly storylines but was still worth a watch and wasnt ever ment to be serious its intended to be a comedy, plus nancy botwin was pretty fit n shagging some1 different every other episode lol
> 
> this doc made me lol i dunno how true it is, some of the shit the ''real'' nacy botwin says lmao


one lying bitch, I would walk after the bit about her signature move grabbing the Mexican cartel geeza by the ear and dragging him outside and telling him whats what.....stupid bint, u see those vegging plants lol stretchhhhhhhh


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> one lying bitch, I would walk after the bit about her signature move grabbing the Mexican cartel geeza by the ear and dragging him outside and telling him whats what.....stupid bint, u see those vegging plants lol stretchhhhhhhh


i only got that far lol the shite about the mexican cartels and i was done, shes talking some serious verbal diarrhea hay.


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

i didn't bother watching it, do i win?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone check this, norwegian 'lilyhammer'
 gone b
my jan feb vacay, or staycay bitches call it.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

cant grow speaks shit and hangs out with nigga s lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

man you holiday in Norway take lots of money mental what things cost in that beautiful country


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2014)

'staycay' at home on me tele, mental holiday lool. looks like a good series, *x* recc to me tha lil gangsta bitch

http://www.amazon.com/Lilyhammer-Season-Steven-Van-Zandt/dp/B00ECL7ZGA
11$ on amazon....for first season, that's econo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 17, 2014)

Arrrgggghhh this sites wank can't even upload a few fuckin pics properly!!!! I was nearly there and then it just fucks everything off pfff


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Arrrgggghhh this sites wank can't even upload a few fuckin pics properly!!!! I was nearly there and then it just fucks everything off pfff


noob lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 17, 2014)

Breaking bad is the best series I've seen when someone gets into the drug world for cash fuckin brilliant....wish I paid more attention in science lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Anyone check this, norwegian 'lilyhammer'
> View attachment 3314753 gone b
> my jan feb vacay, or staycay bitches call it.


nice1 for that, never heard of it but looks well worth a watch.

d/l'ing season 1 now


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah pang of jelly on that, quickdraw. no netflix here...


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2014)

i dont have netflixs just getting it from here http://thebayproxy.com/torrent/6258276/Lilyhammer-S01-BGSUB-2011


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i dont have netflixs just getting it from here http://thebayproxy.com/torrent/6258276/Lilyhammer-S01-BGSUB-2011


Is that a working pirate bay proxy mate?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2014)

zeddd said:


> noob lol


buncha dagon pirates Ahhhr


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

im fukin smashed on exo, first coco grow...well I put some other shit in there, nice hard fat nugs resin all over the shop, so now im doin the zlh in 11 l coco with bennies, lollipop lower 3rd at 3 weeks pinch out lower buds and feed every day with canna and seaweed via pressure sprayer cos it loves O2 at the roots...it really performs if u don't soak the bitch so im feeding at l per day of high pressure nutes and its nailed it, got one growin insupersoil and its half the size


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 17, 2014)

Theres a lot a fckn subtitles in that lily hammer but its a good show alri


----------



## zeddd (Dec 17, 2014)

lol im so outta touch thought abe was off on a jolly for blondes wot


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 17, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Is that a working pirate bay proxy mate?


i think its a old copy, thats currently being updated as is, works tho mate.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Had a quiet day for sales today than bam the last 2hrs I've not stopped, only got an oz of zlh and half oz of psycho left apart from an oz of each that I'm keeping for personal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2014)

Mail Gary....ideal was a good series. Love Johnny Vegas he's a top lad as u English chaps says. Stopped out me box up early for cork with the missus...I'll be a city boy when I'm back lads.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mail Gary....ideal was a good series. Love Johnny Vegas he's a top lad as u English chaps says. Stopped out me box up early for cork with the missus...I'll be a city boy when I'm back lads.


U can take the lad outta the country but u cant the country outta the lad lax  ... morning


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Think mods have slowed my account or its my proxy...let's just assume it's the gestapo...i mean mods. 
Hilarious how it's a site about growing cannabis (illegal in more places than legal) but yet we cant talk about the other part of our hobby which is just as illegal lol I'd put money down rollitup use to sell n grow it even when it was illegal..you know why? Because it's fucking harmless! We shouldn't have to tell the mods on a cannabis growing forum how harmless the product is that we produce so these fucking double standards of if it's ok in America we can talk about it...how about fucking seeds, u cunts can talk about where to buy the cunts but yet it's illegal so why can't we talk about sending SMALL samples to close friends...i assure all mods we don't wanna send anything to ppl but it's nice to know how something grows,tastes n yields if you're gonna invest all that time money and effort into producing the fruits? , no money is being exchanged unlike with your seeds so why's everyone being a power puff girl?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Think mods have slowed my account or its my proxy...let's just assume it's the gestapo...i mean mods.
> Hilarious how it's a site about growing cannabis (illegal in more places than legal) but yet we cant talk about the other part of our hobby which is just as illegal lol I'd put money down rollitup use to sell n grow it even when it was illegal..you know why? Because it's fucking harmless! We shouldn't have to tell the mods on a cannabis growing forum how harmless the product is that we produce so these fucking double standards of if it's ok in America we can talk about it...how about fucking seeds, u cunts can talk about where to buy the cunts but yet it's illegal so why can't we talk about sending SMALL samples to close friends...i assure all mods we don't wanna send anything to ppl but it's nice to know how something grows,tastes n yields if you're gonna invest all that time money and effort into producing the fruits? , no money is being exchanged unlike with your seeds so why's everyone being a power puff girl?


well its obvious if you stop and think about it, it turns this place into dn activity without the protection of dn, if it were mine ide fukin ban u ha ha so stop whining like a little girl and put up with it and trade by phone like the rest of us imo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Pfft,fine


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pfft,fine


Emailed u yest man and dubaholic mail us bak wen u see email plz


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2014)

Relax emailed u back mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Lots of blacks in the city.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

Shappening geezers.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Not very busy in ere today, think lax has got lost in the big city or the men in the white coats have finally got the hold of him


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lots of blacks in the city.


U wer at hme so


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not very busy in ere today, think lax has got lost in the big city or the men in the white coats have finally got the hold of him


I tink he found his hommies the slik slipper niggas


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


Cant click into that link man


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

Ill snap some pics of the bho run ive been working on. Ran 4.5z to test the material result super stable not weighed the slab yet but smells of a lemon cheese combo supreme. True shatter never went above 75 terp profiles gonna be loud. loool been in the vac for 58 hours total damn vac is loud haha. Heres some pics from initial purge and before flip spread out as thin as poss.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

Second pic is wank lol but thats straight see through.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


Was his own fault, don't think the helmet would have done much there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Nah hydro, no 1s catching me kid. I've the newest Nike air max n they don't call em sneakers for nothing...sneaky sneaky lad.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah hydro, no 1s catching me kid. I've the newest Nike air max n they don't call em sneakers for nothing...sneaky sneaky lad.


Never mind the sneakers there never catchin u with them feet....quickest in the south id say lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nah hydro, no 1s catching me kid. I've the newest Nike air max n they don't call em sneakers for nothing...sneaky sneaky lad.


Any nice beoirs up in the city man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Beoirs????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Jaysus I could of sworn I caught something just looking at some of em city beoirs..but fuck me some tasty vagina about n with the missus then the sly bitch cops on to me eyeballing all the uni gals n fucking links My arm like some fucking European couple..shit put me in my place.still worth it for all em purdy leggings arses about mmmm


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

looks banging dub nice one man lemon cheese well I never lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

u make the shatter with ethanol method?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2014)

Irish traveller slang for women..some more are...buffers are non travellers, feeking is fucking n feens is lads I think. Gatting is drinking then so on..I'm sure this is more up irishes ally so he'll contribute 


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Beoirs????


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

hydro man I got one of the biggest neo magnets I could find, weighs 400 g lol and bunged it on the meter, no tape needed it is sucking shit out of summin lets hope its slowin down the wheel, ta for the tip I will know in 6 months if it works


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> hydro man I got one of the biggest neo magnets I could find, weighs 400 g lol and bunged it on the meter, no tape needed it is sucking shit out of summin lets hope its slowin down the wheel, ta for the tip I will know in 6 months if it works


Funny u mention it, my sis rang today saying she got one (I never bothered). She says when she put it on a certain part of the meter it stopped the wheel altogether lol, so she's moved it so it's just slowing the wheel down. Hers is just a pay meter, I'll see over weekend what kinda job it's doin


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2014)

Alright ya bunch of druggies .... hows tricks? Missed ya all ...


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> u make the shatter with ethanol method?TE]
> To be honest zedd I dont run a closed loop system so dont de wax and I dont pull lipids or fats to the surface with heat this shit is so stable that it will go to powder glass. Can always dewax though.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

Beiours.. dirty bitches? A woman..


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2014)

Evening u slags !! 

What we all fucked up on tonight? I'm on the usual beer and weed combo but I'm mixing the smoke up between Exo, psycho & zlh, safe to say I'm pretty baked


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Alright ya bunch of druggies .... hows tricks? Missed ya all ...


Evening Robbie how u been mate, not seen u on here in a gd while.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irish traveller slang for women..some more are...buffers are non travellers, feeking is fucking n feens is lads I think. Gatting is drinking then so on..I'm sure this is more up irishes ally so he'll contribute


Ahh i only know a couple a words im sure u bog folk know more than me .. this psyco in the volcano is the fukn bomb


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Evening Robbie how u been mate, not seen u on here in a gd while.


Cus its shit lol .... 

Riu is like a crack addict prostitute that gives amazing blow jobs .... you know its wrong but u keep going back lmao ....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

sounds good pal, looking forward to trying it, only thing ive found stronger than good green is 70 um bubble so looking forward to trying your extracts man will review if ya like?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2014)

Unsociable fuckers only gaz actually bothered to acknowledge my saying hi .... fuck yas


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Cus its shit lol ....
> 
> Riu is like a crack addict prostitute that gives amazing blow jobs .... you know its wrong but u keep going back lmao ....


bollox u just worried about clearing the room lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

E="zeddd, post: 11158785, member: 722065"]sounds good pal, looking forward to trying it, only thing ive found stronger than good green is 70 um bubble so looking forward to trying your extracts man will review if ya like?[/QUOTE]
Youll love it mate il send you only spare nail I have. But I chucked in some cool glass bits. But this will be uber nice stable as hell so could roll some mean joints or wipe out bongs. I'll chuck you some other bits got some bubble thats fire mate and some active oil. Amnesia xsnowhite. Made some brownies with quarter gram of active in each they gave my pal full blown para and my missus finally shut the fuck up for a change instead of nagging how sad she is.. thats another tale lol. But if anyone wants a taste.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

And id be humbled by a review geez.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

well im honest reviewing stuff, tbh I would be very happy to dab and expeience those flavs so ill be a noob dabber


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

tell ya what the exos aken the edge off the stress from the leccy bill, nice, gonna give u a lemon run next dubs shud be banging, I can smell the limonene outside the filter at week 9


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2014)

Grown aanything nice lately z?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Grown aanything nice lately z?


ha ha yes mate, good to see ya btw, we got a cut off that rascal chedz which turned out golden so im growin the zlh and fine tuning it to what she likes...coco and air apparently, big yields of big nugs of banging lemon happy weed, horny weed for the ladies by a few accounts ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2014)

no shit the mrs wants it, not surprised really lol, ha ha see ya s later


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 18, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha yes mate, good to see ya btw, we got a cut off that rascal chedz which turned out golden so im growin the zlh and fine tuning it to what she likes...coco and air apparently, big yields of big nugs of banging lemon happy weed, horny weed for the ladies by a few accounts ha ha


Sounds banging  
Ive had some really nice diesel and got some pink grapefruit about a month away


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah man thats exactly what I wanna hear. In my honest opinion psychosis and exo are all hype good for some of you guys cause you know em but cheese is cheese is cheese is cheese and so on.. that lemon. Love it fine tuning it I expect great things. Il be happy to take cuts of the three il be doing. Purple hell. Soda berrys jazz and jah lions breathe all bean boys. Debatig a grape ox incase I decide to bunk one.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Yeah man thats exactly what I wanna hear. In my honest opinion psychosis and exo are all hype good for some of you guys cause you know em but cheese is cheese is cheese is cheese and so on.. that lemon. Love it fine tuning it I expect great things. Il be happy to take cuts of the three il be doing. Purple hell. Soda berrys jazz and jah lions breathe all bean boys. Debatig a grape ox incase I decide to bunk one.


Mate I can't recommend a strain higher than one called "Ghost of leeroy" by rare dankness, I smoked it in the dam and it instantly made it Into my top 3 smokes of all time, one of the strongest hitting, most citrus tasting weed I've ever had. It's on my grow list for the near future


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 18, 2014)

That the lemony candy one.. Im not a fan of rare dankness genetics but fire is fire.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> That the lemony candy one.. Im not a fan of rare dankness genetics but fire is fire.


Yeah that's the one mate, and it's truely worth a shot, it's without a doubt one of the best smokes I've had, I'm surprised cos I only took it as a recommendation from the grey area because they had no Dog left.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey man long time nos
see, how's the new job going? Have they found out you're not right in the head yet?


RobbieP said:


> Unsociable fuckers only gaz actually bothered to acknowledge my saying hi .... fuck yas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2014)

Will do Irish. Dub your extracts ate fucking sensual man n congrats on shutting up the missus I'm still trying to figure that one out ooooh shit lads I got a pipe yesterday, gf has only tried the volcano so long story short she really hits the pipe n instantly coughts n gags loool she was not pleased so hopefully she's gonna lay off my fucking pot now


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

morning mate, wake and bake I hope, I got school play today no sesh til after ha ha love it with all the sheep and shepards ha ha no baby jesus tho for some reason must be modern nativity play wtf


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

yeah dubs cheese is cheese but I wont ever let go of exo, fuked psycho off now, so im looking for a decent cut to work with the lem, I don't want any viney fukker so has to be a yielder with flav, fukin wish that p45 of dons revegged wouldn't mind tryin t find that pheno again omg flav strength and time was bang on, pink weed too ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> morning mate, wake and bake I hope, I got school play today no sesh til after ha ha love it with all the sheep and shepards ha ha no baby jesus tho for some reason must be modern nativity play wtf


Nah man got a meetin this mornin so no wake and bake . Have me crimbo party later so be fckd then


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man got a meetin this mornin so no wake and bake . Have me crimbo party later so be fckd then


u ll be bustin out another jumper man keepin it hardmode this crimbo hey lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 19, 2014)

Beanboys got a sale on atm guys. Gscxbubblechem 12 beans. Gsc x scooby snacks 12 beans. Lionsbreath x godbud x something I juat forgot and im on mobile load of feltpots $200 anyone wanna go halfs..


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 19, 2014)

A pack of fpog f4s too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Easy lads....yo dub what kind of return do u get out of good trim and popcorn? Say u had 100g to work with what sort of yield would you get?


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 19, 2014)

Couldnt honestly say bro varies so much depends how trichrome covered clean and dry your material the age of it etc I just ran 4z got 2.5g mate was mostly top of the bag of what was running soshould be better yields as hit the bottom more dusty shit I couldnt give you a honest awnser but with trim ten percent you means you did good imo.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 19, 2014)

What some people class as trim some class as absolute shit ie big fans stalk etc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeh 2 and half g off 4 o ain't much is it I know what u mean tho u gotta use quality to get quality ain't ya....I've just had this prob with a lad I know he gave me his "trim" to make bubble with fuckin ell there was more fan leaves than anything else did my fuckin nut in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2014)

One man,one jar a bong and a new pipe...that he got yesterday and wants to show off...aaaand it won't let me upload my pipe lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

My veg tent and I got another 3-4 week flower yet....looks like I'm a have to flip em in the veg tent in a week or so or I'm gonna have monsters on me hands gonna transplant em into some 20 ltr pots as well


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 19, 2014)

hows it going guys ive just fucked up again everything going grate plants look grate only 2 needed feeding today had a smoke in the shed mixing the feed up kept getting called into the house by the kids and forgot to ph the water b4 i fed


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> hows it going guys ive just fucked up again everything going grate plants look grate only 2 needed feeding today had a smoke in the shed mixing the feed up kept getting called into the house by the kids and forgot to ph the water b4 i fed


don't worry about it, they wont mind


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

Pompey man u worry to much do as the lads said and just watch the plant .. fuk i dnt hav a clue of ph for my whole grow


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2014)

it's a lil more important in hydro, soil it's no prob.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2014)

Was he the coco lad?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Was he the coco lad?


Tink he was soil but wat the fuk i know still man to much stress and u will fuk ya plants up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 19, 2014)

yeh man coco


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> just curious, is zlh super lemon haze?


Supposedly but I have my suspicions


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2014)

It's zeddd lemon haze...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't think it is a haze tbh mate, it's a lovely lemon strain whatever it is I just don't think its lemon haze.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2014)

yeah that makes sense, anyway the z resembles a flipped s kinda.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2014)

Loool Irish sly fox u..ain't u still got that tiny tent?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> just curious, is zlh super lemon haze?


abe man we don't know, it came from someone who said all sorts of dif to believe stuff, I received it with so many defs including moly that I put her in supersoil for 8 weeks b4i took cuts, well growng it it fuking bolts on flip so some sativa, deffo nota kush, no way


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Loool Irish sly fox u..ain't u still got that tiny tent?


I do indeed and nxt pay day il be gettin new setup for flower so the small 1 be for veg happy fckn days


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

so anyone used a product called terpinator?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well see in a week or so Irish....


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

So what's everyone up to this fine Friday? I'm getting pissed on beers and some gold leaf vodka I got for my bday. Smoking on some tasty cured psycho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuck all Gaz I'm just chillin with a j and a brew watchin QI lol props hardcore friday night.....few shots if the psy at just over 6 week...sweet cheesy bubblegum tones coming off it now as well


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

shit ive had a busy night getting banned from a forum, 24 times but im in there with tor ha ha, anyways back to more serious biz and yeah im wonderin what to do to boost terps in coco, ss has loads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Get some canna boost zedd some pk they fookin love it man then use your mollases around week 6-7....this is my first time growing exo with canna and fireing boost and pk at em and they look twice as good than when I was using biobizz I'd say canna are the best nutes for coco from my experience anyway....super coco is good but the thing with using all them animal derivative's once all the goods been taken out tour left with shit and toxins in your coco/soil....I like the look of the veganic range by kyle kushman but I ain't stepping into that game for a long long time lol I've been put off for years man


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

ive grown in the following ways, generic organics soil, living organics supersoil, living organics supercoco, coco, coco with added silicon...and the winner for zlh with my set up is the easiest, coco, canna ab and budlink....boomstastic and yield mania


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

C'mon to fuck lads, what's with the grow talk, don't yous know what time it is? Disappointed in yous lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

gotta say ghetto you are one of the growers whose opinion I always listen too man some sound tips over the years


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> C'mon to fuck lads, what's with the grow talk, don't yous know what time it is? Disappointed in yous lol


fuk it im sick of talking gay, gotta reconnect thru the grow talk man imo lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

Pretty fckd meself now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuck off haha the zlh is a heavy feeder ain't she man my one in veg is showing early signs of been hungry that's on 5ml per litre! Never tried the bloombastic might have to give it a whirl on the next lot...but Yeh canna nutes for the win in coco and that silicon as well right toughens em up I need to get a fresh bottle 2morra.....soz Gaz I'm a boring cunt I've got nothing better to talk about lolol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Get some canna boost zedd some pk they fookin love it man then use your mollases around week 6-7....this is my first time growing exo with canna and fireing boost and pk at em and they look twice as good than when I was using biobizz I'd say canna are the best nutes for coco from my experience anyway....super coco is good but the thing with using all them animal derivative's once all the goods been taken out tour left with shit and toxins in your coco/soil....I like the look of the veganic range by kyle kushman but I ain't stepping into that game for a long long time lol I've been put off for years man


tbh u cant beat oxygen to the roots, pisses on any boost imo but I will try lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> fuk it im sick of talking gay, gotta reconnect thru the grow talk man imo lol


Ah u sly fucker u just twisting the rules to suit yourself lol, 

I'm gonna have to report your posts if u continues to flaunt the rules by discussing grow techniques after 10pm, you have been fairly warned,

lmao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

we growers, we talk grow


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we growers, we talk grow


Speak for yourself. At this particular time I have nothin growing therefor i am not a grower, lol


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> we growers, we talk grow


Im pissed, I talk shite


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeh I was thinking of getting one of them weed killer spray tanks and sprayer for the ladies but a big one thatll take 15 litre so I can just hit em all at once with it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

that's the way mate fukin ell I stoppd watering and started spraying and the plants look pumped


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


there all a bit sub dyt?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I was thinking of getting one of them weed killer spray tanks and sprayer for the ladies but a big one thatll take 15 litre so I can just hit em all at once with it


aerococo man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeh it don't look the best gear like but u can see a big diff in the ones he's used bastic on


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

I fucking give up, can't get any order in here, fucking mods deleting posts, yanks invading the thread. And now to top it off the regulars talking grow after 10pm, I'm out this is too much for me..... Lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it don't look the best gear like but u can see a big diff in the ones he's used bastic on


I wanna see a good grower s take on it...u grow grade but tha was gash in the vid all o it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hahaha threads gone to tatters all this grow talk lolol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> I fucking give up, can't get any order in here, fucking mods deleting posts, yanks invading the thread. And now to top it off the regulars talking grow after 10pm, I'm out this is too much for me..... Lol


man im wasted, pissed, been fuked twice and had 4 meals, nuffin left to talk about imo ha ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

I know G rates it and his gear was pretty nice as well propa frosty dense nugs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

grow is all, I breathe growing weed


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

31 years ago I popped my first bean, still love seeing a pip germ same as the first time lol aspergers obv


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

Do you guys use semen to feed your plants?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do you guys use semen to feed your plants?


Now we dnt do everything use do


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do you guys use semen to feed your plants?


no you faggot


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

feed plants lol fukinnumpty ..photons cunt


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do you guys use semen to feed your plants?


Of course it is the juice of life after all, wtf do u use?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do you guys use semen to feed your plants?


We all feed your ma semen on a regular basis you little yank faggot


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> no you faggot


That's not very nice zeddd, I'm not a bundle of sticks or a cig. I heard from @mr sunshine that you guys use semen to feed your plants and you get it form each other and then spit it on the plants. Kind of a cock to plant like action.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

Garybhoy11 said:


> Of course it is the juice of life after all, wtf do u use?


exactly, the juice of life


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's not very nice zeddd, I'm not a bundle of sticks or a cig. I heard from @mr sunshine that you guys use semen to feed your plants and you get it form each other and then spit it on the plants. Kind of a cock to plant like action.


Again your mother loves the old ass to mouth action if that's what your getting at


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's not very nice zeddd, I'm not a bundle of sticks or a cig. I heard from @mr sunshine that you guys use semen to feed your plants and you get it form each other and then spit it on the plants. Kind of a cock to plant like action.


yes that's right but how did mr sunshine know must have heard it from the rainbow fairies ya puff


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Again your mother loves the old ass to mouth action if that's what your getting at


Most women do, that's not a surprise.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

why do u fag s wanna fuk kids?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yes that's right but how did mr sunshine know must have heard it from the rainbow fairies ya puff


This cunts probly riding Mr sunshine, he's gay too ain't he?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Dec 19, 2014)

What's happening lads, been a while lol,


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

I like you guys. You're all very feisty. Merry christmas cunts.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> This cunts probly riding Mr sunshine, he's gay too ain't he?


yup, very gay


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

don't mind the gay that's a mental disorder incurable so no prob with tha benders, its the paedo fags u gotta watch


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't mind the gay that's a mental disorder incurable so no prob with tha benders, its the paedo fags u gotta watch


I agree, no one should touch kids. And if they do they should die from having large blunt objects shoved up their ass.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do you guys use semen to feed your plants?


I use semen to feed your mam lolol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

If I fly over there can I stay with one of you guys?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I like you guys. You're all very feisty. Merry christmas cunts.


Think its like an instant reaction when u think u smell a yank....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I agree, no one should touch kids. And if they do they should die from having large blunt objects shoved up their ass.


merry crimbo bro


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I use semen to feed your mam lolol


wow, your like the 3rd person that said that. Try to be original for once.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ahhhhh hydro beat me to it lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeh refresh I slow on me phone lol nice to see we're all on the same wavelength tho lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

^that's me, I just fed my plants


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao


me too lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Dec 19, 2014)

This place has went downhill fast


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

great thing about people


Dyna Ryda said:


> wow, your like the 3rd person that said that. Try to be original for once.


does pussy look like scary to you?


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Dec 19, 2014)

At least we have got off the grow talk, should fucking think so too, disgraceful at this time of night


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> great thing about people
> 
> does pussy look like scary to you?


stupid question you have never seen one from the day u were born lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyhow smokin some me nl its not bad good for cfl me tinks .. im also pussed so fck nose


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Dec 19, 2014)

Just about finished my booze but got plenty smoke left so gonna sit a smoke myself stupid till I fall asleep


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> stupid question you have never seen one from the day u were born lol


I watched my son being born, yes it's scary


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I watched my son being born, yes it's scary


I watched 5


----------



## zeddd (Dec 19, 2014)

end of


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I watched 5


congrats on the big family


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> Just about finished my booze but got plenty smoke left so gonna sit a smoke myself stupid till I fall asleep


Same as mate not far of tho


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Dec 19, 2014)

I've watched 3, But got the snip after that fuck that shit again lol


----------



## ScottishWeedman (Dec 19, 2014)

U got any new games for ur ps4 Irish or u still blasting fifa just now?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> U got any new games for ur ps4 Irish or u still blasting fifa just now?


Been playn gta a bit man due a new game but dnt know wat . I packd neymar lst wk tho fkn awsum


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2014)

zeddd said:


> don't mind the gay that's a mental disorder incurable so no prob with tha benders, its the paedo fags u gotta watch


@UncleBuck what do you think about this? Hates the gays. BUT wants to watch pedo fags in action!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck what do you think about this? Hates the gays. BUT wants to watch pedo fags in action!


@zeddd is dumber than a pile of bricks.

pedophilia and homosexuality have absolutely nothing to do with each other.

homosexuality is the desire to be with a consenting adult of the same gender. it is no different than heterosexuality besides how the nuts and berries connect.

pedophilia is about control, domination, humiliation, and pain. most pedophiles don't have an adult sexuality of any sort, be it hetero or homo. most don't even have a gender preference when seeking a victim.

sounds like @zeddd was unfortunately at the receiving end of some childhood abuse if you ask me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas boys! Next time u ducks throw a party make sure I'm here...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Merry Christmas boys! Next time u ducks throw a party make sure I'm here...


I tagged you bro. These guys are fun, they don't give up.
Did you see the selfie I posted?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I tagged you bro. These guys are fun, they don't give up.
> Did you see the selfie I posted?


Yea, these guys are cool. Zeds their leader. .I didn't see the pic... Be careful when these guys get sad/mad they wear out that report button


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2014)

ScottishWeedman said:


> View attachment 3316181


Are you zedricks stepdad?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea, these guys are cool. Zeds their leader. .I didn't see the pic... Be careful when these guys get sad/mad they wear out that report button


Go back one page.

Really that sucks. I thought there wasn't any rules in this thread. Always talking about selling and stuff.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2014)

yes I do believe zed is their leader


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2014)

you guys have an active imagination. 

it's the middle of the night over there.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Go back one page.
> 
> Really that sucks. I thought there wasn't any rules in this thread. Always talking about selling and stuff.


I seen it...lol I noticed the fighting abruptly stopped after the bbc post. I wonder how many nuts they busted over that cock pic ..I bet those muthafuckers have collected enough semen to feed their plants for the next 2 years already...Zeds definitely in the lead he's their leader!

@abe supercro tweekers don't sleep bro!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 19, 2014)

don't overlook insomniacs.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> @zeddd is dumber than a pile of bricks.
> 
> pedophilia and homosexuality have absolutely nothing to do with each other.
> 
> ...


the Russians have it right wherever gays are accepted paedos will follow that's why they go queer bashing bless em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2014)

I think theres something not right mentally to be queer is sickening man fuckin animals


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> the Russians have it right wherever gays are accepted paedos will follow that's why they go queer bashing bless em


you have absolutely zero evidence to support that claim because you are a retarded pile of asshole.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I think theres something not right mentally to be queer is sickening man fuckin animals


homosexuality is found in just about every species on the planet.

homophobia like yours is only found in one species.

and homophobia like yours is a massive, almost unfailing indicator of latent or closeted homosexuality.

http://psycnet.apa.org/psycinfo/1996-00463-014


The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (_n_ = 35 ) and a group of nonhomophobic men (_n_ = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. *Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli.* The groups did not differ in aggression.* Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies*. (PsycINFO Database Record (c) 2012 APA, all rights reserved)



fucking closet faggot.

not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yes I do believe zed is their leader


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 3316245


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)

crew had a few brews... went all amerikan, jizz'd up the thread. friday antics, maybe el team sack's r dry now. crimbo mega fk'n crimbo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah happens alot abe n yet we get banned n accounts slowed but it's totally groovy for em bell ends to come in talking shit. When I drank I didn't go online,I either passed out or went on an adventure...cowboys abe, we should show em how it's done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah happens alot abe n yet we get banned n accounts slowed but it's totally groovy for em bell ends to come in talking shit. When I drank I didn't go online,I either passed out or went on an adventure...cowboys abe, we should show em how it's done.


lol, meltdown.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)

i've had multiple meltdowns online, i can't lie. 




Hey relax- did yr acct get slowed recently, thee ol 'discouraged' feature or whatever riu mods call the shit??

'discourage' feature keeps creating errors so ppl can't post often, slows the whole works. did u get that on ya acct? cruel and unusual mod behavior imo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah sunni told us about it before lol thundering whores,could setup a new account but I'm just not bothered lol u know of any other forums as good as riu use to be?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)

i believe if ya just 'abide' (lolz) they'll remove the 'discourage' (wtf?) block. it doesn't benefit them to keep it on, as riu will end loosing members and content. a week* shld be enuf, complete crap virtual wang type maneuver on mods part


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> lol u know of any other forums as good as riu use to be?


not right offhand... lemme know what ya find, i may be due for a leave if they get too strict around these parts.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 20, 2014)

Think the mods only pick on a certain few in here, I ain't been banned yet, ain't had my account slowed nor fuck all and I can spurt some shit sometimes lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)

gary had a buncha posts deleted yest. he may have gotten the slow-down heh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> i believe if ya just 'abide' (lolz) they'll remove the 'discourage' (wtf?) block. it doesn't benefit them to keep it on, as riu will end loosing members and content. a week* shld be enuf, complete crap virtual wang type maneuver on mods part


they've definitely lost a ton of traffic already, this site use to be alot busier then they updated it n shit went down hill. Doesn't help that pot roast is always around now...being lame


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm running a little slow. Did one of you guys rat on me again?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> homosexuality is found in just about every species on the planet.
> 
> homophobia like yours is only found in one species.
> 
> ...


with a sample population of n1 and n2 being only 64 and no double blind, this research is the sort of shit u find on the tip of your penis when u have been fuking men ya puff


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm running a little slow. Did one of you guys rat on me again?


I taut u was always a lil slow man well retarded


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

U can spout shit with the best of em mate but tbh I think the mods are just envious of my style...they probably still feel sorry for u since that pic of ur run down reboks loool 


Hydrogrow123 said:


> Think the mods only pick on a certain few in here, I ain't been banned yet, ain't had my account slowed nor fuck all and I can spurt some shit sometimes lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U can spout shit with the best of em mate but tbh I think the mods are just envious of my style...they probably still feel sorry for u since that pic of ur run down reboks loool


Reboks ha fck of do they still make them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah hydros still rocking the classics but they did look older than myself n more worn out than Mr sunshines mothers coochy so u might be right.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut u was always a lil slow man well retarded


U taut , and I'm retarded? Smh!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah hydros still rocking the classics but they did look older than myself n more worn out than Mr sunshines mothers coochy so u might be right.


Fuck of u southern gypsy cunt, them was addidas trainers cock face, not rebooks, wouldn't wear them rebok classic cos of the big Union Jack on the side of them ffs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

what u growin sunshine, cept that boner for uncle buck and his job as school janitor....anything good mate?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuck of u southern gypsy cunt, them was addidas trainers cock face, not rebooks, wouldn't wear them rebok classic cos of the big Union Jack on the side of them ffs


sgotta b a marketing fujup lol sellin trainers with a union jack to irish ha ha ha ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> sgotta b a marketing fujup lol sellin trainers with a union jack to irish ha ha ha ha


Defo the reason id nva wer them anyway


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> 31 years ago I popped my first bean, still love seeing a pip germ same as the first time lol aspergers obv



dam man ur showing ur age now


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> dam man ur showing ur age now


it was the first thing I did, pop a bean when I was 3 months old


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

i like you guys talking about grow lol cos i reads most things every day and gets tips ect


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

good morning ppl, hope everyone is well,


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheBhoy1888 said:


> good morning ppl, hope everyone is well,


Mornin man hows u .. i feel a bit groggy need to hav a smoke me tinks


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> gary had a buncha posts deleted yest. he may have gotten the slow-down heh


gary has been banned !!


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin man hows u .. i feel a bit groggy need to hav a smoke me tinks


feeling rough myself mate, think i pissed off a few too many ppl last night lol


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Not kool banning gary!


dont worry they cant keep a good man down for long lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Bizzle, I'll be joining the ganja apparel come the new yr when I get this badboy...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Bizzle, I'll be joining the ganja apparel come the new yr when I get this badboy...


I must say relax your definitly a fashion guru


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

I know hydro but it can be a curse at times....women get jealous if you dress better than em so half the time my missus throws a temper tantrum and refuses to go out.


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

fuck i cant like posts again yet,


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know hydro but it can be a curse at times....women get jealous if you dress better than em so half the time my missus throws a temper tantrum and refuses to go out.


I hate wen they do that man as i tell her 

dnt hate the playa hate the game


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Women lol like my momma always said bitches be trippin


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I know hydro but it can be a curse at times....women get jealous if you dress better than em so half the time my missus throws a temper tantrum and refuses to go out.


As long as you don't wear that tshirt, you slippers AND your dearth Vadar robe all at once m8 it shouldn't be too bad......I admire your bravery


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

I promise if I ever meet any of u lads I'll wear the slippers..no word of a lie n since the gf smokes now I'll definitely go to the canna cup next yr n I'll go around with my slippers on lol n hydro, women would literally explode with sheer lust.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Women lol like my momma always said bitches be trippin


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

smoking on some pretty tasty CFL grown northern lights that was gifted to me, must say its a nice smoke, better than anything i grew with clfs in the past,


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I promise if I ever meet any of u lads I'll wear the slippers..no word of a lie n since the gf smokes now I'll definitely go to the canna cup next yr n I'll go around with my slippers on lol n hydro, women would literally explode with sheer lust.


Spanabis is wer its at man fckn fake ass cup in the dam


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuck sake,Gary got his but I'm still fucking waiting haha fuck u Ireland, fuck u in the face


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

morning guys a bit windy last night blow a bit of my shed roof off just got bk form b&q with a sheet of 
Corrugate to sort it out b4 it rains last thing i wanna do is flood my grow room


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheBhoy1888 said:


> smoking on some pretty tasty CFL grown northern lights that was gifted to me, must say its a nice smoke, better than anything i grew with clfs in the past,


Happy days man  .. like i was sayn last nite its not bad for cfl tasty and ok high


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck sake,Gary got his but I'm still fucking waiting haha fuck u Ireland, fuck u in the face


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy days man  .. like i was sayn last nite its not bad for cfl tasty and ok high


yeah man its really tasty, ive smoked a lot of northern lights in my time but honestly this is one of the best, and now i know r3lax aint got his yet its tasting even better lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck sake,Gary got his but I'm still fucking waiting haha fuck u Ireland, fuck u in the face


Dnt make fukn sense at all man


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt make fukn sense at all man


thats what happens when yous live in a 3rd world country lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuck u Gary, this is wank man lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheBhoy1888 said:


> yeah man its really tasty, ive smoked a lot of northern lights in my time but honestly this is one of the best, and now i know r3lax aint got his yet its tasting even better lol


Yea man sum really tasty nl  umm .... maybe u can join this convo nxt wk lax


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck u Gary, this is wank man lol


whos Gary?


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

also liking my free gift of magnetic skins lol, not seen these ones b4


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a few hours drive away for fuck sake, next time pop down Irish lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

TheBhoy1888 said:


> also liking my free gift of magnetic skins lol, not seen these ones b4


Yea man there the shit and ive a metal tin i keep all me shit in and ya can stick em inside the lid and nva loose em handy as fuk


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a few hours drive away for fuck sake, next time pop down Irish lol.


It wud be fukn quicker alri man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

U better of sent me some Irish after I sent u em cheap swans lol if I don't get em imma send u a parcel of shit (literally mbb full of shit)


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U better of sent me some Irish after I sent u em cheap swans lol if I don't get em imma send u a parcel of shit (literally mbb full of shit)


I cud end up with sum mbb full a shit so man ha at least i can clean it and use it again


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> U better of sent me some Irish after I sent u em cheap swans lol if I don't get em imma send u a parcel of shit (literally mbb full of shit)


where the fuck is the like button when i need it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

I cam send u mbb full of shit if u like aswell lol ill even throw in some swans n a few extra mbb haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I cam send u mbb full of shit if u like aswell lol ill even throw in some swans n a few extra mbb haha


Make sure he throws the swans in ul be able to clean the shit up wit em


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

Smokin sum nl umm mite hav sum psyco after this then a bit of master kush .. yea that sounds like my day is sortd


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Smokin sum nl umm mite hav sum psyco after this then a bit of master kush .. yea that sounds like my day is sortd


sounds a bit like my day mate, im smoking some NL, also got a little exo left and a load of psycho and zlh, gonna blaze myself into oblivion then go take kids to see santa again


----------



## TheBhoy1888 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

afternoon fag haters whose smoking what, im on the lem chased with exo vape, off crimbo shoppin with the mrs shud be fun


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Bout time they banned the wanker bho mate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hahaha why u get so mad?must be a queer lover or something??? Mind you murica is full of queers ain't it all that gaypride and what not mincing round the streets like they got something to be proud of savage animals the lot of em lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

That landed Irish my mom's shit lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gudstuf emailed ya man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Still waiting on it to be dropped down. Gf bought me a few beers I'm like are u fucking taking the piss lol wtf n she's like it's Xmas haha... She's looking for a beating...hohoho


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Still waiting on it to be dropped down. Gf bought me a few beers I'm like are u fucking taking the piss lol wtf n she's like it's Xmas haha... She's looking for a beating...hohoho


First starts smokin ur weed and now she wants u ta drink put that bitch bak in her place ha lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Still waiting on it to be dropped down. Gf bought me a few beers I'm like are u fucking taking the piss lol wtf n she's like it's Xmas haha... She's looking for a beating...hohoho


what happens if u have a drink?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Master kush is fine cut of a smoke... I've pics taken ill post when the site stops being wank. Zeddd I keep drinking once I start and I'm not the best of drunks...especially if I've access to drugs lol lucky for me shit round here is cut to fuck n at extortionate rates, this picture pretty much sums me up but the bitch got duvel n delirium lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Master kush...  nl.. I'll


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Master kush... View attachment 3316452


Looks tasty wudn mind a j of that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

evening all hows it going i got a bit board so i had a little plan of what i can do to my shed lol the little box bottom right seeds cuttings ect the bit in the middle will be a table thinking of building the rooms rather then tents


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

So now it seems Gary keeps getting banned wtf mods??? He's just told me to let you lads know he won't be round for a while.....we'll see how long he can stay away for ay lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice plans Pompey lol its all in the prep mate


----------



## cozz (Dec 20, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> evening all hows it going i got a bit board so i had a little plan of what i can do to my shed lol the little box bottom right seeds cuttings ect the bit in the middle will be a table thinking of building the rooms rather then tents


just a thought pompey, if you were to have your door opening outwards youll get more room, normally not a hard job either,


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Haha yeh man it's just a thought for now do a few crops with what I got at the min so I can learn a bit more ect


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeh could do I'd have to have a look in to it but I'd have to put a new frame in tho wouldn't I


----------



## cozz (Dec 20, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh could do I'd have to have a look in to it but I'd have to put a new frame in tho wouldn't I


not normally, depends weather its upvc, or a security frame, but if its a simple wood one its very easy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Aaaand I dropped my phone on my face n cut my beautiful nose.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

It's wood it's in a brick shed I'm not good at explaining things I'll try get some photos


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

cant get any of my shed to dark but the frame looks like all in one meaning the door stop are all built in to the frame so im guessing have to turn it all around but then it wont look right lol. here a pic of my girls now abit of room in middle still but only 10days into flower.
think im going to have to chop a few bits off the bottom again is that a good idea as im in flower ?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2014)

mods have got a hard-on for gboy hay lol must be flavour of the week, last wk it was bizz the week before some1 else, place is a joke nowdays


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> mods have got a hard-on for gboy hay lol must be flavour of the week, last wk it was bizz the week before some1 else, place is a joke nowdays


Yea man place is goin to shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

hey man hows it going


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

I hav to say an aul glass a red goes well with the vap from the cano good choice zedd man


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2014)

Jointtoker2015 said:


> Yeah as far as I'm aware an old friend of mine Sae is also still banned, u would think they would be allowed a 2nd chance especially ppl like that who had been members for almost 5 years


i was wondering where sae had been? they fucking banned him too?!? wtf for? ol sae didnt really do anyone ne harm unless they where acting complete cocks but he tended to keep himself to himself most the time, fucked up.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I hav to say an aul glass a red goes well with the vap from the cano good choice zedd man


a member recently helped me out with a vape for me mum whos ill n im trying to get her off the script n on to the green for pain relief n help with sleeping, is a da vinci portable vape me old girl loves it and carnt praise it enough with helping with what it was intended to help n im very grateful to the person who gifted me it.

but i was visiting me mum n family today n i had a blast of it, is a well made piece of kit and it deffo works but my only other vape experience is a volcano n fucking el theres a huge difference between the two from a getting wrecked n also the tase point of view, still prefer me joints i think lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

i kept getting my profile photo taken down for nudity lol it wasnt even that bad just just the bottom half of a tit not even the nipple and u can see any think its all painted orange


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait a minute, are those timberlands? Who the fuck u think u are Westwood? 


Pompeygrow said:


> cant get any of my shed to dark but the frame looks like all in one meaning the door stop are all built in to the frame so im guessing have to turn it all around but then it wont look right lol. here a pic of my girls now abit of room in middle still but only 10days into flower.
> think im going to have to chop a few bits off the bottom again is that a good idea as im in flower ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

lol nah air max m8 nothing wrong with westwood m8 he is a funny bloke


i have got timberland boots tho


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> what u growin sunshine, cept that boner for uncle buck and his job as school janitor....anything good mate?


it's bin almost 2 months since I harvested some weed!   but sadly, no grows at the moment. I'll probably fill my tent after Christmas. . I need to go to Oakland to pick up some clones..what about you zeddy, what are you running?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I hav to say an aul glass a red goes well with the vap from the cano good choice zedd man


nice buzz too rite, am I on the right thread this exo and these noobs are fuking with my head?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3316627


I got given a first edition of alice in wonderland and alice through the looking glass....anyone know what its worth?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Nothing wrong with timberlands...if ur living in the 90s...sha-zaaam. Nigga u just challenge the slippers? Nigga these tartans n slippers seen mo action than yo jerry curl ass lol what size shoe are u man lol I've big feel mind would look ridiculous in those.back in the day I use to sake n worse skate she's all the time n tbh I looked funny so converse it is


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> it's bin almost 2 months since I harvested some weed!View attachment 3316621View attachment 3316622 View attachment 3316623 View attachment 3316624 but sadly, no grows at the moment. I'll probably fill my tent after Christmas. . I need to go to Oakland to pick up some clones..what about you zeddy, what are you running?


why the fuk don't you get your buds to swell, you must be a lazy cunt in the garden sunshine, I told ya to fukin put more time in to it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

The infamous zlh at 6 and ayf week really loving the scents coming off her lemon and pine and greasy as fuck a proper keeper I tell thee


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol didn't think it would be long lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wtf they banned him within seconds????


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

ive ordered some of that terpinator for the lem see if it waxes it up even more


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

got a medical uvb panel I might chuck in, used to use it to elongate the trichomes and keep the enviro healthy, rec the lem might like a suntan


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> why the fuk don't you get your buds to swell, you must be a lazy cunt in the garden sunshine, I told ya to fukin put more time in to it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3316659


pah fukin hate neonazi scum


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

prefer the originals lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

Terpinator sounds interesting....Yeh she's a sticky greasy fucker wish I did more if em now cuz she shmella soo gooda


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Terpinator sounds interesting....Yeh she's a sticky greasy fucker wish I did more if em now cuz she shmella soo gooda


the smoke is good, very happy weed nice flavs, cured its mental, gotta cure some but it all goes


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah terpinator for more lem and more sticky, we shall see its organic prod so no harm


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2014)

@ lax sort ur woman out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2014)

I bet it does man she's a real stinker think I'm gonna keep it all to me sen lol well most of it anyway....next time tho I'm gonna tie a few branches down try and get her to bush out more a get a bit more yield off her


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I bet it does man she's a real stinker think I'm gonna keep it all to me sen lol well most of it anyway....next time tho I'm gonna tie a few branches down try and get her to bush out more a get a bit more yield off her


she don't like it man, she likes reaching for the sky so nip out all the lower buds I found helps her swell and good roots so a dose of compost tea helps


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

she likes silicon more than hugh hefner too


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

racism is a jewish conspiracy to stop Chinese people eating blacks and gays ....apparently


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

so the lem has been takin he strain and is performing well, need that pink weed back so thanks Don re the offer man we need that cut circulating cos its yield in 45 days, pink and fruity


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> racism is a jewish conspiracy to stop Chinese people eating blacks and gays ....apparently


How are the Jews gonna stop the chinks from eating yor mums arse?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> How are the Jews gonna stop the chinks from eating yor mums arse?


I have no idea shes been dead 8 weeks so is prob a little loose, shudnt be a prob for fags like your subhuman self


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

so done sainsburys...y the fuk shop there love fukin harrods is cheaper, and the toy shop, usual bollox but nice for the little ones


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I have no idea shes been dead 8 weeks so is prob a little loose, shudnt be a prob for fags like your subhuman self


You're confusing homosexuality with necrophilia.. fucken zeddd , you really are stupid!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You're confusing homosexuality with necrophilia.. fucken zeddd , you really are stupid!


I have to agree there sunshine im very ignorant of your perverted ways, necro paedo gay....its all the same sick shit lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2014)

zeddd said:


> I have to agree there sunshine im very ignorant of your perverted ways, necro paedo gay....its all the same sick shit lol


I feel bad now..I didn't know you were special...do you have ass burgers because if you do , it would explain your repetitive patterns of racist behavior and interests. .sorry bud.. I won't mess with you anymore!




Hang in there!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2014)

are you just butthurt cos you cant grow decent bud? come onto a tight thread and act the cunt...please you are the entertainment, carry on


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

dam lol whats all this shit going down i thought this was a peaceful calm a bit of banter and the old bit of grow chat


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2014)

peace man


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2014)

sati goatwreck haze haz mehnoggin pinned, Zola Budd. nah


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> because I was abused by fags when I was a kid...aaaand I have lots of my own children....that's why I hate fags and think of children cos im a responsible adult lol, u just thinking of the next time you can go clubbing and what trousers to wear with which shit ha ha cunts


We have a weird friendship zeddd.. I like you , you're a very feisty chick...you do consider me a friend right? 


zeddd said:


> because I was abused by fags when I was a kid...aaaand I have lots of my own children....that's why I hate fags and think of children cos im a responsible adult lol, u just thinking of the next time you can go clubbing and what trousers to wear with which shit ha ha cunts


I wear pants!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

so big baws how the lem u smoking?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

im on tha xmas munch....smoked salmon cream cheese...need a proper breakfast too tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

Irish those skins are nice man, smoked all that last night b4 I got to roll a spliff (saved a bong for Xmas) so I rolled a blunt of my own did the job.. Not letting me upload pics so later it is lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

Mornin lads .. i see the aul neighbourhood rats wer around again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2014)

boys hunting was class. I'm going to get a license and start shooting regularly.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Irish those skins are nice man, smoked all that last night b4 I got to roll a spliff (saved a bong for Xmas) so I rolled a blunt of my own did the job.. Not letting me upload pics so later it is lol


It was the lil magnet for me im like a big fckn kid ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

Same as man lol I was expecting magnetic skins when gaz mentioned it was like "how the fuck that work?" lol man cork was so expensive that day our vape was going for 550! Been looking for a grid foam roller for a while n neatly bought one in Cork for 80e...just bought one on ebay for 36 including postage. Never shopping in Ireland again lol from now on I'll go to the shops to see n try the shit out but buy it all online,this country is ridiculous, still not over the somango being sold for 60e n c99 going for 90 yoyoa n think it was for 5 odd seeds or singles,definitely wasntpacks of ten


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

550 fck that man 350 sounds a lot better ha .. yea man this country tinks its sumtin fckn special chargin fckn stupid prices.. a grid foam roller i was like wtf so had a google and plz tell me its for the gf and not u man ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

It's for me, look up its uses, shits amazing a physiotherapists mate recommended it for correcting shitty posture...alot cheaper than paying him.. The eejit haha.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It's for me, look up its uses, shits amazing a physiotherapists mate recommended it for correcting shitty posture...alot cheaper than paying him.. The eejit haha.


Man i really dnt look after myself at all maybe wen i gets a bit older i might get a bit more concious about my health and stuff but for now a pale ale and spliff is good for brekkie and the only time im worried about posture is wen im doin karma sutra  know wat i mean ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

My backs grand now, I'd hurt it when I first started working out, only ever hurt it once n tbh that was enough so when it comes to back problems prevention is the shiznizzzzzzz FYI If u fuck up ur lower back or any part of ur back the karma sutra is 87% out the door for u lol... With ur job u gotta be careful mate, u fuck ur back up ur fucked buuut you're Irish so you'll sport the "erra it'll be grand" mentality lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My backs grand now, I'd hurt it when I first started working out, only ever hurt it once n tbh that was enough so when it comes to back problems prevention is the shiznizzzzzzz FYI If u fuck up ur lower back or any part of ur back the karma sutra is 87% out the door for u lol... With ur job u gotta be careful mate, u fuck ur back up ur fucked buuut you're Irish so you'll sport the "erra it'll be grand" mentality lol


Thats it man ha ahh sure il be grand it wont happen to me ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Man i really dnt look after myself at all maybe wen i gets a bit older i might get a bit more concious about my health and stuff but for now a pale ale and spliff is good for brekkie and the only time im worried about posture is wen im doin karma sutra  know wat i mean ha


mate its all about nutes, imagine feeding ya plants with the wrong nutes...eventually the leaves fall off, cant beat eating properly for feeling right imo. ive had 2 breakfasts and am on lunch of sorts....homemade tomato and potato cheese soup..wtf I know but ive shat worse


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2014)

hows things fellow growers has things calmed down around here yet lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

oh that was nothing, ha ha normal shits returning, gonna raid some yank thread later keepin it crimbo u shudda seen the yorkie ice battle that went on for 2 years lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

oh yeah and when lem said that n tell him what pub he was in 1 hour later the geezas in the pub and posting in real time ha ha lem was long gone, fuk I was crying that day


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hahaha Yeh that was funny man going for a meeting at the blue oyster lmao I bet chedz was 200 mile away......lost my 50mg of DMT  not happy was hoping for an Xmas revelation of some sort but been searching everywhere and its gone


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

ghetto im seeing something u hid it under summin, if u had some u could smoke it to find out where it was man


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

I waiting on a dab rig and some xmas bho, got me blowtorch set up, gunna heat that titanium nail to red and booooosh ahhh


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2014)

lol 2 years i would have like to of seen that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ghetto im seeing something u hid it under summin, if u had some u could smoke it to find out where it was man


lol Yeh I've stopped searching now it will find me when its ready to be smoked ay ...ye it'd work perfect on a nail wouldn't it most probs get a better hit off it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Urban grower looks better with a beard lol I never used to like that big thick tash he had looked like my old science teacher lol.....gonna have to look at this tetpinator stuff sounds good man


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Urban grower looks better with a beard lol I never used to like that big thick tash he had looked like my old science teacher lol.....gonna have to look at this tetpinator stuff sounds good man


yeah weird these youngsters and their facial hair lol typical Canadian thinks everyone loves him wen they don't I agree lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

few days ago removed the glass fro the aircoled hood, plants loved it and still no smell at 2 weeks flip, lux is much bttr


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's my veggies gotta keep em in veg for another 2 week or so yet they gonna be huuuge man gonna have to do some serious lollipopping on these bitches


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here's my veggies gotta keep em in veg for another 2 week or so yet they gonna be huuuge man gonna have to do some serious lollipopping on these bitches


lookin sweet man hack off tha shite like u want nice healthy veg imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeh im gonna strip em soon get a bit more airflow in there naaaa mean


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2014)

[ok do


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh im gonna strip em soon get a bit more airflow in there naaaa mean


mate im the airflow bitch ....so many growes tell me u overdoin air exchange z, ahhh say fuk u...lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Lol Yeh man can't beat a bit of air flow they love it....well I'm nearly out of smoke so I've just took all the popcorn off 1 of the exos lol fuck it it will last me a week or so and hopefully what I've left will fatten reet up


----------



## Greengiant2015 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tut tut is this trading going on in a public thread, surely not, I thought members got banned for less than that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads .. i see the aul neighbourhood rats wer around again


if you're trying to convince me that you anglos are a bunch of pussies, you have succeeded wildly!


----------



## Greengiant2015 (Dec 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if you're trying to convince me that you anglos are a bunch of pussies, you have succeeded wildly!


Uncle Buck, fucking awesome film, Do u look like john candy? A fat yank slob? If not ur a disgrace to the name.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2014)

Greengiant2015 said:


> Uncle Buck, fucking awesome film, Do u look like john candy? A fat yank slob? If not ur a disgrace to the name.


i am john candy. i faked my death.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if you're trying to convince me that you anglos are a bunch of pussies, you have succeeded wildly!


Sorry who are u ?? Convince u to wat??


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

Fckn noob rats hangin around fck sake


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Fckn noob rats hangin around fck sake


i'm sorry, is the irishman with the "2nd CFL grow" link in his sig calling other people noobs?

excuse me for just one moment.












*
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*























that is all.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sorry, is the irishman with the "2nd CFL grow" link in his sig calling other people noobs?
> 
> excuse me for just one moment.
> 
> ...


Hav i got a sig fck me nva knew can u link it for me ?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah man u do have a sig. no-shit, it's from 2009, 
5 years ago.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Yeah man u do have a sig. no-shit, it's from 2009,
> 5 years ago.


Fck i didn know i still had 1 ha fckn noob wat


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2014)

Looool


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2014)

zeddd said:


> oh that was nothing, ha ha normal shits returning, gonna raid some yank thread later keepin it crimbo u shudda seen the yorkie ice battle that went on for 2 years lol


Come ask me questions I have an amazing ama you should check out....whenever your not making sexual advances towards your offspring and have a little free time u should stop by. Bring your friends!!


irish4:20 said:


> Fck i didn know i still had 1 ha fckn noob wat


That's embarrassing!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

Naaah, not embarrassing if he never professed to being a pro, the 'noob' usually applies to noobs of the thread.morning shit sniffers, was gonna do a 400w for my last grow after this but I'm just gonna stop being a tight git n get a 600w..YAY NEW BULB, shits like putting a new pair of socks on


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Naaah, not embarrassing if he never professed to being a pro, the 'noob' usually applies to noobs of the thread.morning shit sniffers, was gonna do a 400w for my last grow after this but I'm just gonna stop being a tight git n get a 600w..YAY NEW BULB, shits like putting a new pair of socks on


No its not embarrassing I'm just giving him a hard time...I'm sure he knows they're just joke's.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2014)

yeah, who dont luv repott'n. 'the stuff don't grow itself'


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

Me abe, last grow I'd my clones in the same tiny starter pot I'd potted em up in after the jiffy rooted for 10+ weeks was watering em twice a day ..had to cut up the root balls when I potted up haha...suppose I shouldn't be getting so high of my own supply haha


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2014)

Time to go home for a few weeks! Looking forward to catching up with my old dealer, top fella. The family can wait. Dealer, cats, raid the pantry, then i'll spare some time for the old folks.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2014)

repo man
ikno dam.. just tryin to be refocused on hobby from hell. part time janitor, mabe 12wk lost-track rootbound to the max. / def be cuttin into four corners o roots. may have to veg xtra wks.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2014)

Morning shit stains....just been on attitude ffs now I want another 10 strains for me garden lol been checking a few autos out and I'm gonna have to give em a ho at some point I could have 2 flowering tents done in 9 week start to finish fucking tempting or what man...anyway the the next beans I pop are gonna be Jakes dream and sour kush x deep blue see if I can get a gooden out of em


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No its not embarrassing I'm just giving him a hard time...I'm sure he knows they're just joke's.


U call that a hard time ha fckn joke u are.... gudday lads how are we tday


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

Iceman got his own song lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 22, 2014)

Listenin to a bit of soulwax fm shit be bangin


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2014)

fukin autos,

grrrr 
evnin


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2014)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin autos,
> 
> grrrr
> evnin


wtf u doing with autos like the avvi btw


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2014)

so I just phoned my business bank manager to wish him happy Christmas and ask for 5 k to expand biz/pay leccy bill ha ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 22, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so I just phoned my business bank manager to wish him happy Christmas and ask for 5 k to expand biz/pay leccy bill ha ha


yeh and il tell u now like i did on the phone,,NO!not even if u suk my dik mannnnnn..

yeh avvy..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 22, 2014)

Evening fellow farmers, I'm still hanging on for grim death !, I need advice on this alien system I got please.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 22, 2014)

^^^^^ I put 2 month old plants from soil (all washed off) into pebbles into the system, now that was 4 days ago, there picking up, I've seen new white roots already !, using full H&G nute range, ok, I'm flooding every 2 hrs, the flood cycle takes 5 mins to flood & drain, (flood doesn't hold, just drains once it reaches max hight), should I flood more or less ? Any advice from you hydro guys would be good . Cheers lads.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

Ugh,light in clone tent went not got another so I've just lost me cheese suprise n lsd lol wank but I've plenty of beans to pop was just nice knowing I was gonna yield well on my next run now it's touch n go


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2014)

how you mean you lost them? clones can do without light for ages, even an ordinary 23w ligthbulb is enough for clones


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## ghostdogalpha (Dec 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ugh,light in clone tent went not got another so I've just lost me cheese suprise n lsd lol wank but I've plenty of beans to pop was just nice knowing I was gonna yield well on my next run now it's touch n go


Downer. What blew?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2014)

how do they survive with all that pressure? eerie as fuck down there


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Dec 22, 2014)

mmmh


ghb said:


> how do they survive with all that pressure? eerie as fuck down there


I guess they kinda chilled out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

I mean I've no lights till after the hold, gonna pop 6 cheese bukkake n see how they are instead n germ em tomorrow so I won't lose out on 2 much time


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2014)

ghb said:


> how do they survive with all that pressure? eerie as fuck down there


1000 bar of pressure


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2014)

deepest ive dived is 45 meters my brain was telling me this is fucked up stop doing it, but tbh didn't feel any dif down there but yer askin for probslems imo specially if ya off your tits on opium ay the time, ha ha hols


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I mean I've no lights till after the hold, gonna pop 6 cheese bukkake n see how they are instead n germ em tomorrow so I won't lose out on 2 much time



so you don't have a spare bedside lamp lying around the place? or a windowsil?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2014)

yeah lax im like wtf assumed it was cos I was wasted


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 22, 2014)

Some clones posted ended up lying around for 3-4 days still in packaging and still ended up alright. Wtf u at relax?????


----------



## Phar (Dec 22, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^^ I put 2 month old plants from soil (all washed off) into pebbles into the system, now that was 4 days ago, there picking up, I've seen new white roots already !, using full H&G nute range, ok, I'm flooding every 2 hrs, the flood cycle takes 5 mins to flood & drain, (flood doesn't hold, just drains once it reaches max hight), should I flood more or less ? Any advice from you hydro guys would be good . Cheers lads.


Firstly if you have it set up right you shouldn't have to flood more than 3 times @ 15 min at time.

If flood isnt holding sounds like you need to slow down drip AND ebb giving the hydroton enough time to soak up the nukes.


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2014)

it's grow talk o'clock again


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 22, 2014)

Phar said:


> Firstly if you have it set up right you shouldn't have to flood more than 3 times @ 15 min at time.
> 
> If flood isnt holding sounds like you need to slow down drip AND ebb giving the hydroton enough time to soak up the nukes.


It's a 12 pot one of these , if it helps ,http://alienhydroponicsystems.co.uk/flood-drain/index.html
.ime flooding every hr now , there in hydraton so as it's a quick f&d system , I guess the more floods the better, all that oxygen & fresh nutes mmmmmmm


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy christmas eve's eve every1 ha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyway, hope u all get off ya tits over the festive season , best wishes to all u & youres. Thinking of those poor bstards up in Glasgow !


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Anyway, hope u all get off ya tits over the festive season , best wishes to all u & youres. Thinking of those poor bstards up in Glasgow !


Same to u wisdom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2014)

just woke up in the spare bed from derby day. complete round the clock out like a light. missus not happy and theres a pheasant hanging up on the door. 

think i best get ready and go out on the peeve again. she's only gonna shout at me.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 23, 2014)

^^^^Cooked a few of them Sunday Don, on a bed of sage & onion stuffing wrapped in foil , v nice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3318224


.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3318257
> View attachment 3318258


Looks tasty yorkie


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2014)

What a night I've had arsehole feels like I done my first week in an African prison lol....started with proper sulphur burps I mean proper rotten eggs then all night on the shitter must of lost 2 stone in shit! Merry fucking Xmas


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What a night I've had arsehole feels like I done my first week in an African prison lol....started with proper sulphur burps I mean proper rotten eggs then all night on the shitter must of lost 2 stone in shit! Merry fucking Xmas


Thats luvly thanks for that  .. cant finish this soup now ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hahaha no worries mate  what soup u got oxtail lolol......yes yorkstar looks mint, how far u in?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha no worries mate  what soup u got oxtail lolol......yes yorkstar looks mint, how far u in?


Yea it actually was


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lmao I had a tin of oxtail last neet as well lol came out how it went in lmao just at a faster pace


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao I had a tin of oxtail last neet as well lol came out how it went in lmao just at a faster pace


Thats a bit like wen i hav spicy food it always comes out a lil hotter ha


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 23, 2014)

looking nice yorkie, best looking OP uve had that i can remeber lad, nicely

roll on new yr, get moving on finding me own gaff, no i got my 50x50 setup bak im DYING to plug it in and stik one scrogged under 250 lol killiing me


and ghetto, thers a bg going round bud, i had it yesterday throwing up and shitting like a 24hr bug nasty as fuk mind


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 23, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats a bit like wen i hav spicy food it always comes out a lil hotter ha


It's a case of "spicy going in,spicy coming out" at my age !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeh its wank ain't it I've been bad for a few days now think last night was the worst of it lol.... thinking of popping some beans as well fuck it I'll drag this grow on a few more month maybe have both tents flowering one full of c/o's the other full of seeds flip em after 3 week or something


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2014)

I ha d a bit o chunks spewin out me ring, crimbo food I rec


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just had dinner meself ha went dwn a bit easier than the soup ... bak hme now to hit the cano roll on 12 days of work woop woop


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2014)

just dosed the zlh...5 and 6 foot monsters...with terpinator, we will see if its any good


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

zeddd said:


> just dosed the zlh...5 and 6 foot monsters...with terpinator, we will see if its any good


Keep me postd man


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2014)

thought id treat meself to a crimbo burger lol 2x 6oz chuck burgers, pulled pork, smoked bacon, chorizo n cheese fucking thing was a monster lol almost got jawlock on one bite lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3318459
> 
> 
> thought id treat meself to a crimbo burger lol 2x 6oz chuck burgers, pulled pork, smoked bacon, chorizo n cheese fucking thing was a monster lol almost got jawlock on one bite lol


Shit ya cud feed an african family for a week on that ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 23, 2014)

What else did u get with it newuser? Come on now, u didn't just get that??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2014)

I was hungry now I'm fuckin starvin man looks good mate


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 23, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What else did u get with it newuser? Come on now, u didn't just get that??


i may have got skin on chunky fries n a garlic n mayo dip, but i kept it healthy mate n had a diet pepsi lol

the person i was with got this.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mornin lads just rollin a fat j of psyco and a pot a coffee ... happy crimbo eve to all aswel


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Gonna pick up these next payday when I order a new cfl n a fucking spare...gonna go to shops today n have a look maybe I'll find some sort of a decent cfl lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Seeds...not letting me upload pics.. Later lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna pick up these next payday when I order a new cfl n a fucking spare...gonna go to shops today n have a look maybe I'll find some sort of a decent cfl lol


Any cfl will do man its just to keep them clones alive yea...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Seeds...


Wat seeds u gettin ??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah just have to fucking find one think one 23 w will have to do since that's as high as they get around here n I can't afford more than one...seeds are cali connection green crack, delicious seeds cotton candy,green house kalashnokova and g13 c99..if I sort out a light n my clones survive I'll have no need for the fem seeds so fingers crossed... Wank town


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

In a surprisingly good mood though lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah just have to fucking find one think one 23 w will have to do since that's as high as they get around here n I can't afford more than one...seeds are cali connection green crack, delicious seeds cotton candy,green house kalashnokova and g13 c99..if I sort out a light n my clones survive I'll have no need for the fem seeds so fingers crossed... Wank town


The 23 will keep em alive for ya anyway man ... seeds sound nice man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah I know I'm just really pissed off, more fucking expenditure...gf was like how come u don't have spares? ... Cuz u fucking told me not to spend so much only you thundering whore


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm off up to argos, to mingle with the ignorant cunts who walk straight threw you as if u wernt there , hate crowds, hate shopping fs lol, happy crimbo.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2014)

zeddd said:


>


fuckin hell man just had me in tears wish I knew what he was saying....I could imagine a few off here like that crimbo day tryna get the turkey out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Got myself 2 23w cfls that will have to do till after the hols when I've funds so ill order next Wednesday should have me setup again n 14 or so days... So by the looks of it I'll give the seeds a pass, the cheese suprise had a bit of growth n all lol I wish I'd more but those 2 dinky bulbs will have to do.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Got myself 2 23w cfls that will have to do till after the hols when I've funds so ill order next Wednesday should have me setup again n 14 or so days... So by the looks of it I'll give the seeds a pass, the cheese suprise had a bit of growth n all lol I wish I'd more but those 2 dinky bulbs will have to do.


They should do grand relax, don't take much for the clones. So u actually had to go out today? That must have interrupted ur daily smokin routine of smokin all day


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2014)

My lemon are rooting easier this time than the psycho, was other way round last time. There's 3-4 spare lemon ATM so just waiting on all the psychos


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Nah I was still stoned out me box shopping..couldn't handle the madness sober lol u mad haha hope so man I was really looking forward to running the cheese suprise again...sound for the reassurance haha


Hydrogrow123 said:


> They should do grand relax, don't take much for the clones. So u actually had to go out today? That must have interrupted ur daily smokin routine of smokin all day


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2014)

I had a nice 250 cfl but I broke the cunt when ramming it all in a bag lol..them little bulbs ya got will do you fine until you can get a decent one they won't grow much like but they'll live.....had a joint of some dampish zlh this morning chopped a little branch off a few days ago and I tell ye what its bangin man proper power as well think next time I'm a do 3 lemon and 2 exo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I had a nice 250 cfl but I broke the cunt when ramming it all in a bag lol..them little bulbs ya got will do you fine until you can get a decent one they won't grow much like but they'll live.....had a joint of some dampish zlh this morning chopped a little branch off a few days ago and I tell ye what its bangin man proper power as well think next time I'm a do 3 lemon and 2 exo


I had one too mate till I chucked a 3.5kw petrol generator at her raging


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2014)

im cooking xmas dinner rite now ffs, took the legs off boned em rolled em made a crown of the turkey roasted the giblets made a stock got fuked cant see strait lolo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol Yeh there only good for keeping stuff alive really its all about the 6 hunny's for me....well at least someones talkin to me on here lol I seem to be a room clearer at the mo haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2014)

We've just got a crown this year got a shit load of cocktail sausages tho and streaky bacon fuckin love pigs in blankets man can't get enough of em lol Mrs knocked up a big sherry trifle as well I've been fighting the kids off it all morning


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2014)

ive already had the shits off some crimbo food, fukin 5 g vit c shit some more then its game over right as rain now...well yano


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2014)

Gotta get one of these crazy carts when I crop....for the "kids" like


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sum zlh that came in the post tday from wee scotland be savin it for tomora tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2014)

missus refusing to eat the pheasant. I've drank most of this and cleaned my bong. Must be Xmas....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2014)

women r cunts imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2014)

Christ almighty, first hit off a fresh clean bong has cattled me good n proper haha. Just spent 20 minutes trying to make stuffing balls.

gin o clock


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

God dammit Irish lol I've still not gotten my international order for fuck sake there goes me drop for a while


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God dammit Irish lol I've still not gotten my international order for fuck sake there goes me drop for a while


One drop I had has been waitin on 50g of charas for 8-9 weeks, and another waitin on a reship of the same for 3 weeks ffs don't talk to me about drops!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2014)

so high I left the fucking stuffing in the oven ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> One drop I had has been waitin on 50g of charas for 8-9 weeks, and another waitin on a reship of the same for 3 weeks ffs don't talk to me about drops!!


sick dose man, lots of fucking seizures going on all round the shop n I nearly had em send some but I thought it would be silly to risk anything extra for a few gs..was a gram of fucking coke I'm waiting on so kinda pissed that shit usually sails through... Probably getting scammed but till it's resolved not taking the risk... Waiting on legitimate international mail aswell so could just be my shit hole of a country sure me n Gary got sorted at the same time n Irish is a few hours drive from me fucking madness


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy crimbo you bunch of drugy cunts ! Lol ,had a new tab of my daughter ,I can actually see the words now !


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> God dammit Irish lol I've still not gotten my international order for fuck sake there goes me drop for a while


Thats wat u get for livin in the middle of no wer man ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> sick dose man, lots of fucking seizures going on all round the shop n I nearly had em send some but I thought it would be silly to risk anything extra for a few gs..was a gram of fucking coke I'm waiting on so kinda pissed that shit usually sails through... Probably getting scammed but till it's resolved not taking the risk... Waiting on legitimate international mail aswell so could just be my shit hole of a country sure me n Gary got sorted at the same time n Irish is a few hours drive from me fucking madness


Yea man post that usually takes me 4 days to get took me 14 so it must be the "christmas rush" fckn joke really tho


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Xmas fuckers.....


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Merry Xmas fuckers.....


Happy crimbo man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry crimbo cunts have a gooden lads


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

Hope everyone ends out as stoned and disorientated as I plan on getting


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hope everyone ends out as stoned and disorientated as I plan on getting


Same shit different day and all that eh..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hope everyone ends out as stoned and disorientated as I plan on getting


Ohh im sure i will man ha  ... Happy christmas every1 hope u and ur familys all have a great day


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Same shit different day and all that eh..


Morin grinch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

He's northern Irish, they reach differently if they hear someone coming down the chimney n see em leavinga few suspicious looking packages.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 25, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Morin grinch


I meant same shit different day relax gettin severely stoned and disorientated lol, I'm well in the Xmas spirit cunt


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 25, 2014)

I've got cocktail sausages & tiramisu coming out me arse !


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> He's northern Irish, they reach differently if they hear someone coming down the chimney n see em leavinga few suspicious looking packages.


Ha lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I meant same shit different day relax gettin severely stoned and disorientated lol, I'm well in the Xmas spirit cunt


Ha good stuff man .. just gonna try this zlh i got yesterday  and sum champagne and strawberries for brekkie


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 25, 2014)

happy crimbo peoples


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 25, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I've got cocktail sausages & tiramisu coming out me arse !


Makes a change from stuff goin up ur arse lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 25, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> happy crimbo peoples


Have a good un m8


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

Got myself some some christy cherry saved for today, some nl,cheese suprise,dbxl n lsd.. Bring on the munch


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 25, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Makes a change from stuff goin up ur arse lol


Well you're not here HG !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2014)

Fuck you north Korea!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas lads hope its a nice stoney one


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Merry Christmas lads hope its a nice stoney one


Has been so far been smokin 2 typs of psyco some zlh some northern lights and a bit of master kush and hav a bit of budder for later  and been drinkn a few beers and red wine.. nice bottle of hendricks for later


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeh man sounds good its what ya want on crimbo day ain't it....After the kids opened all thier prezzies I rolled a big fatty full if scissor hash it about sparked me it was great lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man sounds good its what ya want on crimbo day ain't it....After the kids opened all thier prezzies I rolled a big fatty full if scissor hash it about sparked me it was great lol


Nice man luv a bit scissor hash .. theres a nice bit a kief in the end me grinder it be goin in the cano later


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2014)

Get it fired up mate proper hash in a vape is exquisite brings out all the flavour man....well me crowns nearly done I better get cracking shit don't cook itself naaaa mean


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 25, 2014)

Fuck me, u got to be a sad old cunt coming on here crimbo day !, get a life ffs ! Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck me, u got to be a sad old cunt coming on here crimbo day !, get a life ffs ! Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2014)

Father ted channel 4 perfect end to the day man


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 25, 2014)

Dont wanna let it go but anyone want this pendant recycler rig brand new unused orange crush uv glass which is a brand new colour. And slyme uv. Lands to me in 2 weeks
Matching dome this is a next level rig.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 25, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Dont wanna let it go but anyone want this pendant recycler rig brand new unused orange crush uv glass which is a brand new colour. And slyme uv. Lands to me in 2 weeks
> Matching dome this is a next level rig.


I hope u ain't sellin shit or tradin on here Boi?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Good mornin lads hope use all had a good 1 yesterday ... im just up havin a spliff and coffee waitin on pub to open and then its on the piss for the day


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2014)

im getting my Nirvana on, oh yeah....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2014)

merry Christmas guys whats ur take on canna pk13/14 just 15ml in 10l for 1 week 3 weeks from harvest or do u guys start sooner but use less say 5ml for 3 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2014)

Easy boys feelin a bit rough this morn/afternoon got a stone over as well just made even heavier by another fatty lol....its all the plants preference pomp but i use pk from about week 3 on 15-20mlper 10 litre.... if they are light feeders start em off on 10ml and see how it goes and stop using a week before you crop


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

Whichever is cheaper


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah just have to fucking find one think one 23 w will have to do since that's as high as they get around here n I can't afford more than one...seeds are cali connection green crack, delicious seeds cotton candy,green house kalashnokova and g13 c99..if I sort out a light n my clones survive I'll have no need for the fem seeds so fingers crossed... Wank town


Look out for the "Every Ready" brand in builders providers, tend to have the higher watts in the smaller form factor.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I hope u ain't sellin shit or tradin on here Boi?


S Against thread rules? FTM.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

We're not allowed to discuss growing either


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We're not allowed to discuss growing either


and breathing air is a no.no


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2014)

it's a sunny day here in midwestern u.s of abe, excited to go to city see the sister near detroit. it's rlly been over a decade! not a snowflake on the ground, supposed to be near 50f today. cheers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2014)

Who's got snow then?? We just had about 2 inch fall in about half hour


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

No snow here...


----------



## ghb (Dec 26, 2014)

still falling heavy here too, they didn't predict this one.

looks nice, don't know if the kids are gonna get to play in it before it turns to slush tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2014)

I love a bit of snow like good fun with the kids for free lol it has gone a bit mushy here as well tho...shame I wanted to build another igloo lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah,cocaine is sweet


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah,cocaine is sweet


Sweet? That ain't coke ur sniffin m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy boys feelin a bit rough this morn/afternoon got a stone over as well just made even heavier by another fatty lol....its all the plants preference pomp but i use pk from about week 3 on 15-20mlper 10 litre.... if they are light feeders start em off on 10ml and see how it goes and stop using a week before you crop



ok man thanks


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 26, 2014)

watching national lampoon's european vacation, fucking comedy genius when you been drinking n smoking all day i must say lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> watching national lampoon's european vacation, fucking comedy genius when you been drinking n smoking all day i must say lol


U a good Xmas m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U a good Xmas m8?


howdy mg yeah it was good mate, just the family shite xmas day and all went good plus managed to sneak in the odd sesh or 2 over crimbo so carnt complain at all really.

hows your been geezer? u had a good one?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

Aye m8, always head to the parents over Xmas, usually a good few of us and a good few kids, it's the kids make it really


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye m8, always head to the parents over Xmas, usually a good few of us and a good few kids, it's the kids make it really


thats it mg, all about the kids mate pretty pointless or at least a good excuse for a mash up unless theres kids involved lol im still munching crimbo dinner, done lamb n chicken aint a great fan of turkey, made loads of gravy with the meat juices just had a lamb,mint sauce n cheese crusty roll with a bowl of meat juicey gravy to dip the roll in fucking el mate it was lovely lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol, u love ur fuckin munch m8. Every year after boxin day I go to the parents and pick up a platter full of turkey, ham, stuffing and shit. I'll be down the mora for it lol. I'm thinkin off stickin a few sausages and bacon on here you've got my mouth wet lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, u love ur fuckin munch m8. Every year after boxin day I go to the parents and pick up a platter full of turkey, ham, stuffing and shit. I'll be down the mora for it lol. I'm thinkin off stickin a few sausages and bacon on here you've got my mouth wet lol


i made the dinner, didnt really enjoy it that as much was straight n had been in the bloody kitchen most the day but the extras have been going down a treat lol ive been behaving over crimbo for a change had some sniff n smoke but nowt to extremes.

me pal has a load of them magnets n god knows what else n keeps on at me to meet up for wreckup but dunno if i can manage it mate lol feeling fucking old n them magnets destroyed me before.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i made the dinner, didnt really enjoy it that as much was straight n had been in the bloody kitchen most the day but the extras have been going down a treat lol ive been behaving over crimbo for a change had some sniff n smoke but nowt to extremes.
> 
> me pal has a load of them magnets n god knows what else n keeps on at me to meet up for wreckup but dunno if i can manage it mate lol feeling fucking old n them magnets destroyed me before.


Thems some strong pills m8, wiped me out for hours ffs. My m8s got a few off them doves left, they'll be gettin nailed soon, nice mild buzz off them. Them magnets just wiped me out an I remember nothing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thems some strong pills m8, wiped me out for hours ffs. My m8s got a few off them doves left, they'll be gettin nailed soon, nice mild buzz off them. Them magnets just wiped me out an I remember nothing lol


i had a couple of heavy magnet sessions, one where i munch 7 or 8 of the fuckers lol destroyd me mate spewed up hard on a double drop lol may have even spewed on the first lol they are some heavy fucking pills mg


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> i had a couple of heavy magnet sessions, one where i munch 7 or 8 of the fuckers lol destroyd me mate spewed up hard on a double drop lol may have even spewed on the first lol they are some heavy fucking pills mg


Aye sure had me spewing too, didn't really enjoy them tbh but they are strong no doubt. I can imagine 7 or 8, you'd be a fuckin mess lol


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 26, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye sure had me spewing too, didn't really enjoy them tbh but they are strong no doubt. I can imagine 7 or 8, you'd be a fuckin mess lol


you stop coming up after 4ish u know what its fucking like mate lol i do remember spewing on a double tho lol was after that session that i had a pretty crazy month??? the naked walk n all that shit, e's are good tho deffo no harm lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

How much are those magnets going for? Gfs going to Germany soon lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree man, def no harm in good E's, brilliant in the right company. I've had some laughs on them over the years and wouldn't change it for the world lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2014)

hows it going guys ? u all enjoy xmas and all the food


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 27, 2014)

Aye crimbo was sound I've just polished the rest of the turkey off with chips n beans fuckin shaaand...u have a gooden pomps? I been doing hot protein farts all day lol that's when ya know you've had a good fill


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2014)

lol yeh man not bad i had an op on the 24th cos i had a hole in my ear drum so ive been more def since haven the op done then when i had the hole cos i still got a pack in my ear or something gotta get it out in 3 weeks but other then that all good


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2014)

So much bloody cheese!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2014)

You fu king know it!....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ooh that don't sound nice pomps feel for ya on that one man...just took a few snaps but won't let me upload again fuckin wank site lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 27, 2014)

Now then lads.

Just got back from a chrimbo in Poland, far too much vodka I tell thee.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2014)

nah not the best m8 ive just taken some photos of mine 2 as they are coming on nicely now smelling real fruity and strong and forming quite a bit of fruits


and ive got 5 tops on all 4 plants so hopefullys 4 big nuggets


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 27, 2014)

First 2 pics zlh hard mode lol and the last 2 are psy both @ 7 and a half week....finally the upload works


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2014)

do u use all canna range


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes mate a+b coco rhizo and silicon for veg and boost and pk for flower as well as a+b of course...gonna drop the nutes now as got a slight bit of burn just on the tips....gonna get a bottle of terpinator for next round as well


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2014)

yeh cool u use that silicon in flower awell dont ya think i should have got the canna boost again rather then picking up GREEN PLANET Liquid W-8


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2014)

Tbh mate I've the boost n molasses n they do the same thing..if anything the molasses does more...at a fraction of the price


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2014)

relax in your 2 grows.lol...but good to hear molasses helps, im running a plant on strait a b coco and seems to be doing well, terpinator looks like it did summin good but its too pricey to use as stated, im gunna give two doses in mid flower, don't use boost or pk but I do pump air into my roots and this seems to do more than any shiz but raises the metabolism of plant so I am feeding full strength bases nutes evey day, the other thing I am doing is to give all young plants one dose of compost tea, this seems to protect the roots and give em more vigour despite the fact they are fed minerals after, the zlh responds well to coco, base nutes and highly oxygenated water aka a piece of piss


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2014)

And every single side by side done with boost n molasses on the whole entire Internet n the boost is probably 20 times more expensive than molasses...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 28, 2014)

morning guys glad psn is bk up its shit not been able to play online


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

I was wondering that about the terpinator does it say 50-70 ml per gallon? And Yeh pomps I use silicon in flower but only up to week 4 then I cut it off....Yeh boost is £50 its not even a q is it so pays for itself I say I'm gonna have to give bloombastic a go one day as well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh was looking at a few soma strains last night and he got a newish one called somari and its got the highest levels of the terpine limonene than any of his strains....sounds tangy


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2014)

silicon is very good for coco just chopped an exo at 8 weeks stiff and not needing its stick too much, didn't flop when I removed the stake and nugs very firm, budlink is worth it ide say silicon is why rock dust is so raved about snot about 90 trace minerals....cadmium anyone?...its the silic acid it creates which the plant incorporates into it structure, cutting them down is more resistance etc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol Yeh he's pricey ain't he but suppose to be worth the dosh....I'll get a 5 pack I think still got these Jakes to pop yet and sour kush x deep blue....but hearing that last night made me wanna get some somari beans and I checked his web shop and a 5 pack is €40 highest amounts of limonene man I bet its like sucking on a lemon lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeh I've noticed that with the silicon the plants just seem sturdier even tho I still put canes in....did u use it all the way thru flower?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2014)

no I cut the silicon at about 4 weeks so just a b and seaweed, once they finished stretch and got a set on I don't wanna push more silicon on em atm


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Aye a lad I know uses it all the way thru and his last lot he had 1 exo and I had some of it and the flavour wasn't there and I've heard it can mess with the flavour like so I cut off at week 4 as well like u say just give it a boost in early stages then u don't need it...I like to spray the veggers with seaweed as well they love it....mine are fuckin massive now lol gonna be tight squeeze when I flip em I tell thee


----------



## ghb (Dec 28, 2014)

if he has it in stock try the g-13 haze x blue cheese, i think it's called sogouda, been on my list for years but never been in stock when i went to order.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeh man on his website I think they're all available all at €40 a 5 pack apart from amnesia haze which is €42 lol I wanna try the somango as well theres too many strains out there and I ain't got enough room lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.somaseeds.nl/product-categories/feminized-seeds.html


----------



## ghb (Dec 28, 2014)

you mustn't like having money in your pocket man, that's all i can say!

gonna go the poles and get some spirytus i think, can't be arsed making bho so i'll try my hand at alcahol extraction, any tips?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Use 2 coffee filters and filter it twice and while its filtering put it in the freezer....and only wash it 3 times for 30 secs each time and just use enough alcohol to cover the green use as less as possible


----------



## ghb (Dec 28, 2014)

why keep it in the freezer when it's filtering? thats the only bit i don't get.

i was planning on making one large batch rather than a few small ones so i doubt i'll be able to fit it all in the freezer.

i'll prob make a vid when i get round to it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeh I'm with ya...filtering in the freezer helps pull the waxes and lipids out its called winterization I don't know the science behind it I just know I've got a cleaner product when filtering in the freezer


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2014)

ice pm mate


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Dec 28, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ice pm mate



replied man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2014)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/apothecary-genetics-seeds-lemon-mango-og/prod_4532.html

another strain on the wish list


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 28, 2014)

evening


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 28, 2014)

anyone on here still grow 12/12 from seed ?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 28, 2014)

still a bunch of pussies that cant stay up past 11pm then i see


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Easy rob....theyre all ignorant cunts mate lolol....the last person I know who was doing 12/12 fs was sae but he ain't been on for a while now...I've got a few to crack was thinking of 12/12 em fs but scared I'll get a shit yield lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

Someone gimme some basic feeding ideas please from start to flower.. using cocoa worm castings and john innes. And this mychrozial shizznizz. Thanks novice when it comes to feeding stuff.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

Ive 


ghb said:


> if he has it in stock try the g-13 haze x blue cheese, i think it's called sogouda, been on my list for years but never been in stock when i went to order.


gOt a few of those gifted from a pal.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd just use coco and canna a+b with rhizo and silicon....I took the route of organic a few months back and it failed miserably for me but it could work for you....but to keep things nice n easy canna a+b works a treat mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

are you using coco or john innes? What GG said is about all i bother with ( minus Ripen at the end ) with coco. it's dolly dimple man.

John innes is likely to be rife with bugs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Someone gimme some basic feeding ideas please from start to flower.. using cocoa worm castings and john innes. And this mychrozial shizznizz. Thanks novice when it comes to feeding stuff.


save the worm shit and mycos and make some aerated tea, use this to inoculate the coco, don't put the ewc in the coco it will shorten the tops and the JI is totally gonna stunt growth in stretch leave it out imo...ghettos method is the best for ease and yields but ya cant beat compost tea for getting roots happy in young plants. If ya want living organics make supercoco and leave to ferment ....not too practical I agree, stuff uve had from me has been supersoil and supercoco so far but im tending towards supercoco / coco and feeding a b liquid seaweed and silicon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd man is it really worth all the extra fanny on? I've done coco for years and i've read all the info on the living super soil but does the end gear really taste better or just different?


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Where can I source the canna and silicone. Ive got em in coco john innes and worm cast but ill pot those 2 up into just coco and do other 4 just cocoa. Other question 6 plants 600w 1.2 tent. Hit 3 ea on a 5-7 week veg? Gonna fim em at about a foot? 4th nodeish.. second go so wanting to do it rightish this time. Thanks everyone again.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

How do I make a tea also please zedd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

mainline at 2nd or third node( most do second and then repeat againa couple weeks later.) fimming and topping n stuff you should only really fuck with if you know your strains react well to it. most indica stuff loves a bit of being tied down.

'6 plants 600w 1.2 tent. Hit 3 ea on a 5-7 week veg?' is about spot on tbh strain depending natch.

canna and silicone you can get anywhere man every grow shop or even online if you can;t be arsed to gan oot.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Some sound advice there mucker that should be enough to see you thru a while


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks don il read into mainlining. Im doing indica doms. Mainly 2x purple hell 2 x soda berrys jazz 2 x thc bomb. Tbh I dont know the strains but figured its worth the risk vs topping.


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

Appreciate it ghetto.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Soda berry jazz sounds funky


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> zeddd man is it really worth all the extra fanny on? I've done coco for years and i've read all the info on the living super soil but does the end gear really taste better or just different?


prob not don but give it a whirl see what ya think, its not as much of a fanny as living nutes nearly fuked me making 50 litres of shit tea every other day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

yeah it is generally worth taking the risk i've found. lollipopping is the only other tip if you just want colas and no fluff. but if you're mainlining It's not an issue really. depends how lazy you get. owt like me there's just a jungle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> prob not don but give it a whirl see what ya think, its not as much of a fanny as living nutes nearly fuked me making 50 litres of shit tea every other day lol


missus would have an eppy wobbler if i started aerating 50L barrels in the bedroom like haha probably worth it to see her face though.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol Yeh I'm pushing it as it is if I started knocking that up she'd hit the roof man really I should down size but takes too long


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2014)

the blue pit and exo branches i chopped for crimbo smoke are all but gone (140g BP+ 40g exo), down to the last half oz of kush for the night.

i need to get in and chop the rest of the plants before they go to shit. 82 days of 12/12 now and the lights have been switched off, this is gonna be some knockout gear!. 

cheese has gone completely purple which i have never seen before, every single leaf is practically translucent yellow and the buds are deep purple, cracking fade on that plant. the blue pits are monsters, easily some 1 ounce colas on them, if i leave them long enough maybe i won't have to trim them, just pull off dead leaves..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

I've downed tools to move crib & it's killing me. I've got one plant revegging left. new place might have to go loftwards. going to cost a fortune to board the loft then kingspan an area to grow in but gotta be done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> cheese has gone completely purple which i have never seen before, every single leaf is practically translucent yellow and the buds are deep purple, cracking fade on that plant. the blue pits are monsters, easily some 1 ounce colas on them, if i leave them long enough maybe i won't have to trim them, just pull off dead leaves..........


exactly what i did with my last psycho. just shy 11 weeks, yellow to purple fans, just pulled the bigger sugar trim off and jung the branches. it's crimbo man. laziness is king...

only thing is it will start to go soft and mouldy really quick if you leave it much longer


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2014)

sounds a great idea don, have a proper grow room for once. insulation is the key, i'm the man for that stuff!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

are you now?! you got the hookup with BnQ like? lol or you just as round as me like?

yeah it's the way forward like, need to get my man to hoy a water feed up there mind. fuck lugging it up a ladder. I'm just concerned about the extraction and the seal between the neighbour and our end. I'll figure it out though. My mate can wire an extra heavy duty wire up for me too so i've not got 12 things in 3 extensions...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aye should be some couchlock tayta that mate I've got another 2 weeks to go then I can flip my next lot which are massive now and take a few cuts and gonna pop some of these I hot as well see if I can find a gooden


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

as the lads mentioned a while back the cosis is mind melting when you let it go late. it's that weed them news folks are on about making people into fruit and nutters.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Innoculation tea....3 litres dechlorinated water, half handful of ewc and sprinkle the mycos, add level tablespoon of molasses and 2 airstones and bubble for 48 hours, the idea is to replicate the life a billion fold so don't put too much ewc in cos of all the organic matter droppin o2 levels, let them breed and 48 hrs is optimal imo, dilute this 50/50 dechlorinated water and foliar and root feed the established cuttings veg plants, seems to really help vigour and vitality imo the leaves seem to green up quicker in early flower imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

lol sounds a lot better than most inoculations i'll give you that lad


----------



## Dubaholic (Dec 29, 2014)

And im lost lmao sell me some.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

much shelf life on it zeddd?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

I was gonna let my chosis go 10 week is that enough for the mind melt? I want knockout material


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

aye should do it for you like. it's hybrid though so it pulls both ways.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aye well I got a new scope the other week so i aint choppin em till theyre milky and amber...gonna have to get some bigger pots for the veggers as well they've stacked out the 11's their in think I'm gonna have to get 20 or 25's


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gb11 said:


> Evening all, how are we all doing tonight?


I've mailed ye


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 29, 2014)

Howdy lads ive had a mad few days meself time to relax for a day or 2 the go mad for the new years ... hope use all havin a good 1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Easy mate I'm all good just having a lazy day as usual smoking on some early exo its bangin....hows u man?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> much shelf life on it zeddd?


no mate as soon as you stop the bubbles its time to use it, some say fridge it and use till it starts smelling but ffs we have just taken worm shit and made it into superwormshitmilshake and im barfing at the memories lol, but yeah theoretically if ya chill it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

used to make 50 l flowering nutrient s, same 48 hr meth but more airstones, 2 cups bat guano 1 of kelp 1 ewc (earth worm castings) black seaweed and mycos....now that's a fukin cunt to make 4 x weekly lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy mate I'm all good just having a lazy day as usual smoking on some early exo its bangin....hows u man?


Good man still alive ha yea just havin a quite drink in pub be headin hme soon for a j ..


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Gb11 said:


> Having a shitty day, The wife's just told me she wants a divorce cos we don't get on anymore, It's a bit out of the blue to me, Yeah we argue a bit and don't have loads in common but it's been 10 years and 3 kids toget


, expensive shit man, she will keep the children and you will pay for them all, cheaper to make up tbh but life rolls sometimes, divorce lawyers cheapo ones charge 200 per h, a lot of ozs for the parasites imo obv deepest sympathies from someone whos been there and still breathes


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

so whats everyone blazing tonite? im on exo vino combo, been sober over xmas as usual so now time to relax a bit, nice that first glas in 5 days with a coupla blunts chasing the booze


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Gb11 said:


> Cheers mate I know it's gonna be a cunt but tbh its probs best cos she's a crazy bitch, Fuck paying for lawyers tho she can do that shit and I'll just sign the fucking papers I ain't paying a penny for a divorce


mmm it doesn't work like that, they go thru all ur finances bank accounts tax returns and rape the living shit outta u, u always pay cos of lawyers in a divorce, shitloads theyre educated vultures and want their meat


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Dubaholic said:


> Thanks everyone. Where can I source the canna and silicone. Ive got em in coco john innes and worm cast but ill pot those 2 up into just coco and do other 4 just cocoa. Other question 6 plants 600w 1.2 tent. Hit 3 ea on a 5-7 week veg? Gonna fim em at about a foot? 4th nodeish.. second go so wanting to do it rightish this time. Thanks everyone again.


u growing seed or cut, seed then good number is 6 if cuts of exo psycho etc then double it, seed plant s quickest is to germ in the coco when its got 5 nodes cut the first tru node off keep the second and third and top, this gives u 4 main colas in the quickest time, only with indica dom seeds tho, when I want to delay a veg seedling I mainline it, this drops it back 3 weeks imo but u make up for it in final yield, tie the bitch rite down horizontal till u have ur 8 tops, viney clones veg to 9 inches in coco in 6.5 l pots then flip for 2 oz finishers, I don't bother trying to grow big exo p l just lots of 2 ozers, the zlh easily packs on 6 oz so lollipop the bitch and flip her no bigger than 12 inches she is a stretch freak and will easily get to 5 foot in an 11 l pot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Fuckin ell GB that is out the blue not long ago you was down the dam together...feel for you bro proper wank that is mate hope it works out for ya


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2014)

Gb11 said:


> Having a shitty day, The wife's just told me she wants a divorce cos we don't get on anymore, It's a bit out of the blue to me, Yeah we argue a bit and don't have loads in common but it's been 10 years and 3 kids together.


fucking hell mate, thats rough sorry to read that geezer.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so whats everyone blazing tonite? im on exo vino combo, been sober over xmas as usual so now time to relax a bit, nice that first glas in 5 days with a coupla blunts chasing the booze


exo vodno combo lol, ive had 2days off lol it feels goooood lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

[


newuserlol said:


> exo vodno combo, ive had 2days off lol it feels goooood lol


oh yeah its the days off that help the buzz...rite?


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> [
> 
> oh yeah its the days off that help the buzz...rite?


deffo mate i feel more wrecked of what ive consumed tonight than i would have it id been smashing it, aint really been smoking much anyway but deffo more pissed than i would have been even on a small break.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> so whats everyone blazing tonite? im on exo vino combo, been sober over xmas as usual so now time to relax a bit, nice that first glas in 5 days with a coupla blunts chasing the booze


 get it down ya mate n get ya buzz on lol I'm just smoking on some 7 week exo and its doing the job nicely tbf no beers or owt for me just fat joints lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Get it down ya nu what u drink ya vods with red bull or coke? I love it with red bull gets u charged ta fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Get it down ya nu what u drink ya vods with red bull or coke? I love it with red bull gets u charged ta fuck


tonic water, LOTs of ice n a slice of fresh lemon or lime. 

even if smashed i can only just manage no ice or slice maybe lemonade or cola at a push but if not im not drinking lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Fucksake nu everything u come out with u make me want it lolol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

ha ha was thinkin the same so got the cooking brandy on


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 29, 2014)

Evening , I'm loving the alien system , 10 days & the pots r oozing big ,white, hairy roots ! I'm flooding once an hr now coz it floods & drains in 5 mins ! Thinking of flooding even more , what u think ? Using full H &G nute range.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening , I'm loving the alien system , 10 days & the pots r oozing big ,white, hairy roots ! I'm flooding once an hr now coz it floods & drains in 5 mins ! Thinking of flooding even more , what u think ? Using full H &G nute range.


glad for the update b was lookin at em too and also dwc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aye I've got some appletons rum might have to have a little dabble now me self ain't got no fuckin lemon or lime tho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fucksake nu everything u come out with u make me want it lolol


you wont have enuf ice for that drink lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sippin it now its just missing a sharp twang shall I fire some jif in it lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> glad for the update b was lookin at em too and also dwc


Soz for delay m8, been up & down hospital , yes it is turning out to be a fantastic system, bit of a cuntybollox to set up , but I percyd & it's paying off. Nutes cost me a few ton though !.240 ltr res, there's still about 190lts in there, how long do u think I can keep it b4 I have to empty & refill with fresh ?, bit of a cunt chucking all that £££ away . Hope u had a decent xmas m8.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ahh fck lads was goin out the car to get sumtin for the gf went on me hole ha im in fckn bits ha drink smoke n ice ground dnt mix ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Soz for delay m8, been up & down hospital , yes it is turning out to be a fantastic system, bit of a cuntybollox to set up , but I percyd & it's paying off. Nutes cost me a few ton though !.240 ltr res, there's still about 190lts in there, how long do u think I can keep it b4 I have to empty & refill with fresh ?, bit of a cunt chucking all that £££ away . Hope u had a decent xmas m8.


yes thanks mate leccy bill was a shocker but im onto it, know fukall about hydro mate but researching cos of the coco with aerated water thingy


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 29, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh fck lads was goin out the car to get sumtin for the gf went on me hole ha im in fckn bits ha drink smoke n ice ground dnt mix ha


I fall over most nights on way down to shed m8 , it's a pain in the arse !


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2014)

ok I see gbhoy has been banned again cant find his latest posts, wtf did he do, shit man wrong night fuk with him tonight after what he must be feeling imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> yes thanks mate leccy bill was a shocker but im onto it, know fukall about hydro mate but researching cos of the coco with aerated water thingy


I know fuck all about hydro either, but it's simple realy Z , & u know how to read yer plants in case it starts going tits up, I'm just following H&G 's charts to to letter more or less, done a lot of reading on flood & drain & just gonna go with the look of the plants, looks like there gonna be mahoosive, they were 3 month old clones , grown in soil that I've put in lol. Thought they would die of shock after washing soil off & putting straight into pebbles !, how wrong was I .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 29, 2014)

Exo, cosis & livers by the way.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 29, 2014)

What's up with Gaz ? Is his mrs fucking off ? If she's 20st , face like a bit of smashed toffee, & eats u out of house & home, ya best off rid ! Imo


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ok I see gbhoy has been banned again cant find his latest posts, wtf did he do, shit man wrong night fuk with him tonight after what he must be feeling imo


Ebola case confirmed in Glasgow aswell. Doesn't rain but pour.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 29, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Exo, cosis & livers by the way.


My wilma tanks pretty big, not sure what size but I just keep topping the tank up. When ther small it might use half the res in a week but when they grow bigger they usually empty the res every 6-7 days. Just keep toppin up and empty fuckall out that's how I do it anyway


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers HG, i wanted to hear that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2014)

twas new years eve eve and dealers across the land were missioning about and rubbing their hands.

you lot see pardew might be off to palace. what the fuck have palace done to deserve that i wonder?!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 30, 2014)

Mornin lads .. me bak is fckn killin after fallin last nite .. il be milkin the shit out of it ha she will be wipin me ass and all ha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2014)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Cheers HG, i wanted to hear that


I'd say that u lazy fuck lol, well that's the whole point in these systems ain't it lol.
When the plants are small I tend not to fill the res right up, maybe just around half and they should use that in a week, I try and work it that the water lies no longer than a week but if it does..... Fuck it!


----------



## ghb (Dec 30, 2014)

if you aren't running anything bio in your line up or if you use any kind of h202 product you shouldn't have anything nasty build up in there. 
if you used bloombastic you'd be fucked lol, it's like sludge.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2014)

morning guys not been on for a few days cos been bang on gta the main story is completed just gotta do the lester's missions and play with the stock market so make loads more money need a new game now or a life lol


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 30, 2014)

Morning UK growers, how are u all today,
I'm feeling shitty after what I was told last night, gonna get myself together and fuck off out for the day.


----------



## ghb (Dec 30, 2014)

fucking women. hope you sort it out mate, or keep your head at least.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2014)

hmm dont sound good what ever u was told last night


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 30, 2014)

Cfc1888 said:


> Morning UK growers, how are u all today,
> I'm feeling shitty after what I was told last night, gonna get myself together and fuck off out for the day.


Shit one m8, spec around this time. Get ur head sorted and get a good grow on, money always helps IMO.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 30, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy rob....theyre all ignorant cunts mate lolol....the last person I know who was doing 12/12 fs was sae but he ain't been on for a while now...I've got a few to crack was thinking of 12/12 em fs but scared I'll get a shit yield lol


You wont get a shit yield mate, 6.5ltr pot , veg nutes for first 4 weeks then flower nutes till finish ... ive done alot of strains 12/12 from seed and only had a handful turn out crap usually still pull 15 - 20 gram off a crap one lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> You wont get a shit yield mate, 6.5ltr pot , veg nutes for first 4 weeks then flower nutes till finish ... ive done alot of strains 12/12 from seed and only had a handful turn out crap usually still pull 15 - 20 gram off a crap one lol



how tall do they get when u 12/12 from seed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2014)

Story lads, will be posting pics in a bit if the site allows me, took clones from cheese suprise n2 in flowering but they seem to have rooted already after 4-5 days! Gonna kill off the lsd she didn't like the 3 days of darkness so gonna cut my losses, kill her off n do an all cheese suprise run next of cheese suprise n1 n n2. not letting me upload anything


----------



## Mr. Shine (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2014)

evening all, just released my mainline bitch from her bonds, shes my accidental breeding project of exo lem x, got her 8 tops, may even fanny about and do 16 for a project cant flower hr foranother 3 weeks so mainlining is the way to slow em up and max yields and quality shaped nugettry, but shit tech if ya need weed fast imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2014)

ive tryed taken cuttings twice and failed both time lol well the 2nd lot not quite dead yet but sure it wont be long lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive tryed taken cuttings twice and failed both time lol well the 2nd lot not quite dead yet but sure it wont be long lol


need help?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

so im stoned to fuk on terpinator exo very surprised tbh, think im gonna buy some more and use it sparingly, buds feel different in a good way


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Morning lads. What's this terpinator shit then zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Morning lads. What's this terpinator shit then zeddd


well I was looking for a potassium supplement in late flwer and this turned up, well pricey seems to make the buds more resiny anyways its not often im stoned like this whole head is charged and tingling red eyes lol, the lem is at 6 weeks and frosty to fuk ...much dif than the previous lot but who knows need to get a few lads on it and see what they think


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2014)

just not sure sure what i was doing wrong i only done them because i cut the shit of bottom of plants so thought id try my luck 

i soaked rockwall cubes in ph 5 water took excess water out cut the cutting just below a node 45 degree's dipped it in the clonex gel then put in the rockwall then put it in the my unheated propagator first time i did it put it on a shelf just above a heater 2nd time i put it in a shaded part of my tent mey be i should just stop being a tight ass and buy a heated propagator


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> well I was looking for a potassium supplement in late flwer and this turned up, well pricey seems to make the buds more resiny anyways its not often im stoned like this whole head is charged and tingling red eyes lol, the lem is at 6 weeks and frosty to fuk ...much dif than the previous lot but who knows need to get a few lads on it and see what they think


This stuff sounds fckn great


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ohh and happy new years eve to all hope use have a good one tnite


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

Pompeygrow said:


> just not sure sure what i was doing wrong i only done them because i cut the shit of bottom of plants so thought id try my luck
> 
> i soaked rockwall cubes in ph 5 water took excess water out cut the cutting just below a node 45 degree's dipped it in the clonex gel then put in the rockwall then put it in the my unheated propagator first time i did it put it on a shelf just above a heater 2nd time i put it in a shaded part of my tent mey be i should just stop being a tight ass and buy a heated propagator


biggest fail with cuts is air in the stem, heres how to avoid it, get a jar of dechlorinated water, take ur cut branches and put em in the water, then cut them under water then dip in clonex then into jiffy pellets then large prop with lid on imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2014)

ah ok next time ill cut it under water ive got the lid on my propagator just isnt heated


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/11187074
RIP? Yeah right!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2014)

a lot of man love going on over there


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

zeddd said:


> ha ha is he ive got them all on ignore


Pm man


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 31, 2014)

Now wld be a good time to restore [email protected]'s account.

mods have had em on 'discourage' feature for awhile, which is really unnecessary for the new years. 

fix this please @sunni if you'd be so kind. ty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

If this terpinator gets the lemon even frostier I need to try it man...I'm at 8 weeks today and the lemon is greasy as, starting to get a peppery note to it now but still shit loads of white pistills on her....I chopped a lil branch off her the other day and its hardly shrunk but takes forever to dry man must be all that resin


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2014)

would it cause many problems if i was to reduce 10" to a 6" just to get the ducked out the wall?


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Now wld be a good time to restore [email protected]'s account.
> 
> mods have had em on 'discourage' feature for awhile, which is really unnecessary for the new years.
> 
> fix this please @sunni if you'd be so kind. ty


the computer will automatically drop a warning off and it will take him off discouraged.
it really hasnt been that long its been like 1 week.
usually warnings are a month long, 
its all computerized these days 

Just a tip though if you dont break the rules you wont get warnings 
Happy new years folks have a good one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Now wld be a good time to restore [email protected]'s account.
> 
> mods have had em on 'discourage' feature for awhile, which is really unnecessary for the new years.
> 
> fix this please @sunni if you'd be so kind. ty


aint you the considerate fellow.. Happy new yrs lads gonna be the only sober person In town tonight but I'll have a pipe n some pot to help my though the madness


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2014)

Sunni, they need their laxx..a week's (been well over a week btw) like an eternity when you've been graced with the presence of the slipper bandit then have him taken away from you! ...wouldn't be the slipper bandit if I didn't break the rules!...I'm picturing that dude from the matrix in the room..the architect dude.tippy


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If this terpinator gets the lemon even frostier I need to try it man...I'm at 8 weeks today and the lemon is greasy as, starting to get a peppery note to it now but still shit loads of white pistills on her....I chopped a lil branch off her the other day and its hardly shrunk but takes forever to dry man must be all that resin


my tops ar fist thick on the z at 8 weeks and are starting to pack on weight, they like extra potassium imo in late flower otherwise they don't fll rite out, was using KOH and pH ing with ascorbic acid but terpinator is doing a good job with the resin which is what we r growing tbh


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> the computer will automatically drop a warning off and it will take him off discouraged.
> it really hasnt been that long its been like 1 week.
> usually warnings are a month long,
> its all computerized these days
> ...


and where would we find these mysterious rules lol hny


----------



## ghb (Dec 31, 2014)

wanna hear a broken record?

try bloombastic!. terpinator is a watered down version of it from what i can gather.
i know it isn't fully organic but you will be using 3ml per gallon at max strength.

anyone ever bought spirytus from a shop? i went in two polish supermarkets asking them and they looked at me as if i was asking if i could borrow their kids for the night to act as hostesses at my sex party. i just wanna make hash ffs


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> the computer will automatically drop a warning off and it will take him off discouraged.
> it really hasnt been that long its been like 1 week.
> usually warnings are a month long,
> its all computerized these days
> ...


Sunni what would a banned member have to do to get unbanned? I've seen some old banned members have popped up again recently so I'm presuming it can be done. 
I'm asking for a friend who was banned unjustly and would be a reformed character if he was allowed back on RIU.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> wanna hear a broken record?
> 
> try bloombastic!. terpinator is a watered down version of it from what i can gather.
> i know it isn't fully organic but you will be using 3ml per gallon at max strength.
> ...


how is 0 0 4 comparable to bloomnastic which is ?


----------



## ghb (Dec 31, 2014)

comparable in the way that it supposedly enhances oil/terpene production. it also does a lot of other things but from what i can see terpinator is a less potent product.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeh that bloombastic I might get one of the little bottles and give it a run for its money one day but next run I'm gonna try with no boost just a+b and pk maybe some ripen as well?


----------



## ghb (Dec 31, 2014)

do a side by side, it'll give you a better idea of whether or not the shit works having two identical cuttings next to each other being fed differently. i've only done two cycles with a+b and pk 13/14 and both were not the best imo, yield and quality were both affected. i reckon you should save yourself the time and swap out the boost for bloombastic.

whats everyone up to tonight?. having a little gathering in the house, volcano is even coming out to play!.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

ghb said:


> do a side by side, it'll give you a better idea of whether or not the shit works having two identical cuttings next to each other being fed differently. i've only done two cycles with a+b and pk 13/14 and both were not the best imo, yield and quality were both affected. i reckon you should save yourself the time and swap out the boost for bloombastic.
> 
> whats everyone up to tonight?. having a little gathering in the house, volcano is even coming out to play!.


Doin same as m8 only no volcano, plenty of booze and weed and a couple pills may get popped later too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cooking a vutty for tea....I've started on the vods and redbull already ohhh fuck might not see 12 o'clock lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Wtf is a vutty?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lmao shit 1 glass and I can't type lmao...suppose to say curry haha


----------



## ghb (Dec 31, 2014)

fucking shawny speak innit. 

i would guess by key placement it was meant to say curry but i don't know wwhy autocorrect would select vutty

bastard beat me to it


----------



## ghb (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Doin same as m8 only no volcano, plenty of booze and weed and a couple pills may get popped later too



got it on the side warming up now, i haven't used it for a year so doing a little clean first. took the valves apart and they are soaking in boiling soapy water, put new air filter in and some new bags. couldn't find any spirytus so there will be no shit mix getting made, beers and weed will have to do.

have a good night everyone.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

I thot it was like a veg butty or some shit lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Naaaaaa mean lolol mmmmm veg butty sounds interesting lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Naaaaaa mean lolol mmmmm veg butty sounds interesting lmao


Naw it doesn't, loadsa juicy meat in a butty with the slightest bit of veg sounds better


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm really into me steak and shish kebabs on a pitta I get an extra pitta and make 2 juicy kebabs out of it its bostin mate onions cabbage and shit loads of chilli sauce it is the bollocks


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

Story lads hows things ... sum of me posts hav been deleted tday seems as tho ppl are tryn to protect sum membrs and fck others over ... luckly i screen shot sum as taut this mite happen ha ha .... i tink there cud be a ban hammer bak soo  ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Story lads hows things ... sum of me posts hav been deleted tday seems as tho ppl are tryn to protect sum membrs and fck others over ... luckly i screen shot sum as taut this mite happen ha ha .... i tink there cud be a ban hammer bak soo  ..


Aye they've just deleted a pile of my posts on Danny's thread lol, been amusing mesel over there for an hour or two


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye they've just deleted a pile of my posts on Danny's thread lol, been amusing mesel over there for an hour or two


Same as meself earlier man ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Same as meself earlier man ha


Whats ur plans tonight irish m8?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Whats ur plans tonight irish m8?


Just smokin a j before i head out with the missis just stayn local and see wat happens ... wat ya at urself man


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> Just smokin a j before i head out with the missis just stayn local and see wat happens ... wat ya at urself man


Havin a few round mine m8, few drinks and that, few pills later see what happens lol. Ain't headin out no where, might go out tomoro for a swall


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi gang I'm here to talk some shit LMAO


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldn't even entertain this knob jockey, don't need this place full of his shit too ffs


Agreed. Very different groups of people. How about you show a little respect and people might do the same back.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> Hi gang I'm here to talk some shit LMAO


Shits right, you haven't even the intelligence for a good slanging match ffs


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

gram of pure, bottle of stoli, 28 activis 10mg blues, shitloads of exo.

happy new year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh its tingling


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hahaha I was gonna get a g but full of cold so no point really just vods and weed for me and a bit of dry sift


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> gram of pure, bottle of stoli, 28 activis 10mg blues, shitloads of exo.
> 
> happy new year!!!!!!!!!


What's stoli? Is this the new vod or another mis type like ghettos


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> dannyboy the fag is back but no sae no gboy its fucking bollax!!!


Aye ur right m8, there's no real rules like, some of us have give out worse than sae or gaz but they just seem to get a hard on for some folk. Taking it personal I think, should have ther mod status takin away for the likes


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> What's stoli? Is this the new vod or another mis type like ghettos


its russian vods mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> its russian vods mate


Aye I looked it up, thought ud went mad and changed ur drink. Happy near year m8


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I looked it up, thought ud went mad and changed ur drink. Happy near year m8


happy new year geezer, what you up to tonight?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> happy new year geezer, what you up to tonight?


Few folk round mine m8, swally smoke and a few pills. Only them eagles again. Still got coin tied up for that 50g of charas ye know with blossom lol, sent two reship a and it's been three weeks since then. Told him I want my full coins back the cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Few folk round mine m8, swally smoke and a few pills. Only them eagles again. Still got coin tied up for that 50g of charas ye know with blossom lol, sent two reship a and it's been three weeks since then. Told him I want my full coins back the cunt


mate ive had nuffing but good dealing with the vendor, real good dealings, got a 50g said it didnt come got half me coin back n then a reship of another 50g i carnt complain lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> mate ive had nuffing but good dealing with the vendor, real good dealings, got a 50g said it didnt come got half me coin back n then a reship of another 50g i carnt complain lmao


Ahh don't get me started lol, been about 4 months since first order, no customs letter or fuck all to that address, which I know comes quicker than that and now it's been 3 weeks since his first reship, he sent a full reship in two packs and nothkng yet. Still could come but it's the first pack I'm suspect about. That was an important addy too ffs


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Ahh don't get me started lol, been about 4 months since first order, no customs letter or fuck all to that address, which I know comes quicker than that and now it's been 3 weeks since his first reship, he sent a full reship in two packs and nothkng yet. Still could come but it's the first pack I'm suspect about. That was an important addy too ffs


Not too bright chatting about darknet on here. Terrible op-sec.

Edit : not trying to be a dick with this post.


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

Evening gents, having a few beers a little smoke to chill and bring in the new year.


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

And HG nice one for Friday mate thanks.


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

lmfao..........


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

How does that not conform to the rules ? That's just biased Americans for ya mate


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

how you doing cfc?


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mg u seen this mate? https://www.rollitup.org/t/mastergrow.855719/


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

newuserlol said:


> how you doing cfc?


Shite mate but life goes on, gonna get fucked on the drink tonight and tomorrow is gonna be a fresh start in a new year for me and see where it takes me.

How's u mate?


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said earlier m8 they gt a hard on for some folk


It's just us mate I think they are all racist, at end of the day discriminating against us for being British is still racism at the end of the day, 
Look at this Katie Hopkins shit just now and proves my point


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

Cfc1888 said:


> Shite mate but life goes on, gonna get fucked on the drink tonight and tomorrow is gonna be a fresh start in a new year for me and see where it takes me.
> 
> How's u mate?


im good mate, i managed to sort shit out with the ex, was me own fault mind being a wreckhead but im behaving (bar 2night) n things are going well, got me mum n sister round for new years so alls good.

i know what ya going threw tho mate, and best advice i can give from experience mind is dont lose ya head, dont go mental cause ya hurting, it dont help in the long run.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Cfc1888 said:


> Mg u seen this mate? https://www.rollitup.org/t/mastergrow.855719/


Lmao, excellent m8 they fuckin love me they do. Let's see if the mods do anything about this, a thread abusing a well known loyal member?? Fuckin place is corrupt I tell ye


----------



## Cfc1888 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah mate I ain't gon a go mad I'm just gonna go throw myself face 1st and ball deep in some new pussy


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Cfc1888 said:


> Yeah mate I ain't gon a go mad I'm just gonna go throw myself face 1st and ball deep in some new pussy


Don't know wether that'll be good or bad in the long run, who knows? But it'll be fun lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't know wether that'll be good or bad in the long run, who knows? But it'll be fun lol


I say good pussy is always good  ... even if u know its bad its gonna be good  ... nnnaaaaa mean as biz wud say


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

irish4:20 said:


> I say good pussy is always good  ... even if u know its bad its gonna be good  ... nnnaaaaa mean as biz wud say


Nnnaaaaaa mean, if it's bad pussy it's still good pussy until people find about it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Nnnaaaaaa mean, if it's bad pussy it's still good pussy until people find about it lol


U know what I'm talking about newuser lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

mmmmmm pussy


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

I was banned once.. And all I did was tell someone to suck my dick! How u been Gary?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I was banned once.. And all I did was tell someone to suck my dick! How u been Gary?


But ur gay sunshine, it's ok for u guys....u get to post about Meetin up to fuck guys and it's ok


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> But ur gay sunshine, it's ok for u guys....u get to post about Meetin up to fuck guys and it's ok


Come out of the closet and you will also receive the special treatment you deserve...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

Sae is still banned?shawna to?? Those guys were cool should be brought back in my opinion..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Come out of the closet and you will also receive the special treatment you deserve...


See that one thing I hate about certain gays, tryin to force it upon other people. Just uncalled for. Each to there own and you've got to understand this sunshine


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sae is still banned?shawna to?? Those guys were cool should be brought back in my opinion..


Shawnys still here, shhhhhh!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> See that one thing I hate about certain gays, tryin to force it upon other people. Just uncalled for. Each to there own and you've got to understand this sunshine


Sounds like your not ready yet... Sorry I pushed you sweetie.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Shawnys still here, shhhhhh!


That's cool, I like her...they should also give Gary's racist ass his account back ...mods get these cunts their accounts back.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

u wernt banned u twat u were cast out for being unclean


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That's cool, I like her...they should give Gary's racist ass his account back to...mods get these cunts their accounts back.


Sunshine if u don't mind I'm goina say what I think as per, I think u, urself are fuckin one of these mods and that why u get away with so much and play on the fact these Brits are banned, shame on u. Which mod u fuckin if I may ask????


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

baby mods cant see shit worth seeing hes just angry for some reason I would be too if I was batty


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

Mastergrow said:


> Sunshine if u don't mind I'm goina say what I think as per, I think u, urself are fuckin one of these mods and that why u get away with so much and play on the fact these Brits are banned, shame on u. Which mod u fuckin if I may ask????


I promise you I'm not a mod.. And you can say anything you want to me I don't mind or care at all..I don't take shit to seriously guys . I can only speak for myself, all this shit talking is just fun and games.. It's nothing personal hopefully you fags aren't taking it that way...they wouldn't let me be a mod ,I would take so much advantage of that type of power. you know I would! In the near future I'm going to have a threesome with Sunni and April that being said they are only there to help me with my erections not my internet fights..


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

Rude bwoy no promote no batty man"
"Gun shot fe batty boy"

the above is some gibberish apparently promoting the idea that homosexual men should be shot, which is obviously abhorrent but what do u expect from mentally retarded people who should be shining shoes lol hny


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hahaha zedd spittin buju banton oot gwaaan fam lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm nicely baked and buzzing off vods got a nice little lump of dry sift to chuck in a 12 o'clock cone as well


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

im so fuked I cant remember how to do zed


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lads use are all fckin mad and i luv yas ha ha  not the way those yank fcks luv each other but ya know wat i mean .... hav a fckn good 1 lads


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year lads n lady's


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

u too mate, lol she popped out for a bit, hardmode man getting tha post on


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

RobbieP said:


> Happy new year lads n lady's


and to you mate, gunna be picking up some new chairs in the ny....smashed them yo


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2014)

Smoking on some casey jones and suppin a nice cuppa tea lol .... living the life lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just bussed a few shapes out to queen on the telly...me lad looked at me and shook his head in shame hahaha think I'm getting ode now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Aye happy new year lads hope it a prosperous one for us all


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2014)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye happy new year lads hope it a prosperous one for us all


yeah lets hope the laws ease this year hey, cud do with less stress


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 31, 2014)

2015 !!!! Legalise it !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2014)

10 weeks on Monday I think..........


 
 


 Happy new year lads!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lookin nice yorkie what strain?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2014)

Exo/Psycho.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Aye yorkie. Can't wait times licensure


RobbieP said:


> Smoking on some casey jones and suppin a nice cuppa tea lol .... An alcohal, thy know hey yeti go livingmmlol





zeddd said:


> Rude bwoy no promote no batty man"
> "Gun shot fe batty boy"
> 
> the above is some gibberish apparently promoting the idea that homosexual men should be shot, which is obviously abhorrent but what do u expect from mentally retarded people who should be shining shoes lol hny


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> twas new years eve eve and dealers across the land were missioning about and rubbing their hands.
> 
> you lot see pardew might be off to palace. what the fuck have palace done to deserve that i wonder?!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.onearth.org/earthwire/mysterious-windsor-hum?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=blog


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 31, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR all......... im mingled olo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2015)

That's exactly what I was thinking abe haha you can just picture spitroast/portrait at home ass serious about his cannabis forum happy new yr lads!! Still reading just a ball ache to post. 

Nice one on sorting ur shit out with the missus sambo! cfl, you can have my missus if u want she's a fucking cow this morning


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2015)

U hear about the 16 yr old from Manchester that's being done for production with supply..got caught with 200 grand worth n the plants looked nice man haha madness if he gets done he's 16 for fuck sake


----------



## Super_high (Jan 1, 2015)

Could do with being in its own UK section rather than a single post this lol. Will take a while to catch up lol How are you guys?


----------



## ghb (Jan 1, 2015)

new years day noobs 

only had 3 bottles of beer last night, feel fresh as a daisy today, i wonder how newuser is doing?
vaping and smoking joints playing royal rumbles on the ps4, best new years ever!. footy is on at 3 but i don't hold much hope for it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 1, 2015)

Love these vids...

Happy new year lads I'm full of man flu fuvkin great start to the year ay


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 1, 2015)

Im from Colorado u can get dank ass sticky smelly bud all day 150$ a oz im starting another grow now so i can get better and sell my bud to the pot shops


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 1, 2015)

I am coming to Denver from the UK this year for the 420!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 1, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> I am coming to Denver from the UK this year for the 420!


Sweet dude its amazing here weed is legal as shit! I hope u have a blast make sure to try out some denver dank


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 1, 2015)

Ha maybe I will after the show... I thought it was just medical? We are visiting a hemp farm and the genetic research labs who do lots of work for the better good of us all, happy new year and good luck


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 1, 2015)

http://420rally.org/ and here it is!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Jan 1, 2015)

No i


Lambo... said:


> Ha maybe I will after the show... I thought it was just medical? We are visiting a hemp farm and the genetic research labs who do lots of work for the better good of us all, happy new year and good luck


 if ur 21 u can buy a 1/4 oz for recreational use


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> if ur 21 u can buy a 1/4 oz for recreational use


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 2, 2015)

Any1 left alive ?? Ha  

Morning or evening lads wat ever way u want to look at it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yo sanka ya dead??? Lol like a graveyard in here ain't it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lemon at just over 8 week and me jungle of a veg tent lol gonna have to do some serious lollipopping on these girls I tell thee


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wats the story ghetto yea dead as fuk in here ... plants are lookin nice man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothin mate I'm full of man flu the whole house is down we're all infected lol...cheers mate these next lot are gonna be a bit of work I reckon but should yield nicely


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2015)

What's the story lads, shits been dead without the slipper bandit...looks like it's safe to say this site is entirely dependent on me and only me!


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 2, 2015)

7375 pages, epic!!!!! UK growers, what are the "best" online sources for growing gear in the UK (lighting, hydro' kits, nutes - everything a grower might need basically)? Are there good 1 stop shops online? If so, do you think ordering online in the UK is relatively safe? DO you order equipment to your own addresses etc.? Or do you only buy in person at a local shop and pay cash?

Sorry about all the Q's, but I have no experience yet and would really appreciate any pointers any of you might have.

I may end up buying some gear from the USA anyway as there's such a big difference in some prices (LED lighting especially), I reckon it might be worth it. Also, there are 1 or 2 products I just can't find anywhere in the UK yet, like the Sun Systems LEC lighting units - I fancy one of them to save a few quid on initial set up as high quality LED lights are bloody expensive! Anyone ever run into trouble buying this type of gear from overseas (like with customs)?

Cheers and happy 2015 to all of you.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lemon at just over 8 week and me jungle of a veg tent lol gonna have to do some serious lollipopping on these girls I tell thee


Are the plants in veg still in small pots? Mine look the same mate I guess its a 1.2 x 1.2 but mine were looking a stretchy even with light as close as I dare, I have it on full twat 24 hrs 600 watts cool shade with no glass, its about 9-12 inch off now and its all looking better but I was thinking of trimming off some lower nodes and burying them lanky bits deeper down when I take em into the big room tomorrow? Wondered if they would still root from the stalk like a clone, even though the base roots were still on?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Are the plants in veg still in small pots? Mine look the same mate I guess its a 1.2 x 1.2 but mine were looking a stretchy even with light as close as I dare, I have it on full twat 24 hrs 600 watts cool shade with no glass, its about 9-12 inch off now and its all looking better but I was thinking of trimming off some lower nodes and burying them lanky bits deeper down when I take em into the big room tomorrow? Wondered if they would still root from the stalk like a clone, even though the base roots were still on?


are you veging under a mh or hps? 
stretch is strain dependent if it's not your lighting...is it possible you're growing a different strain to him..maybe a big lanky sat dom slut? Or maybe a male?!!!


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> are you veging under a mh or hps?
> stretch is strain dependent if it's not your lighting...is it possible you're growing a different strain to him..maybe a big lanky sat dom slut? Or maybe a male?!!!


BF Blue Cheese 3rd generation crop,1L pots, 3 weeks vegging in little pots, since rooted. I bleedin well ope there's no males!!! Metal Halide 600w, 85% RH 24/7 light at 23c and its all fine now they are tight, or at least tight enough for me anyway. I think the problem was a combined fear of scorching them with a new bulb and the small pots that I popped them in after the clones rooted. I trimmed all the shite off the base and give em a good feed whilst I was working away, come back and they have this 2 -3 inch gap on a 15" plant, its really pissing me off! What I have never done though is re-potting deeper down in the big pot (30 litre Coco/Hydraclea) I thought I could bury the lanky bit under the surface, let it grow as normal and start letting them fill out? Has anyone tried it and does the stem grow roots from the chopped nodes as it does during cloning, I will be leaving the root ball on as it is....


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Erm don't get us shit unless you've a step down transformer handy they 120v bro we be 240...don't want to blow up shit now do we


Thanks mate. Do you mean the LEC fixture I mentioned? It comes ready for 240V. Separate models for either 120V or 240V http://growershouse.com/sun-system-lec-315-light-emitting-ceramic-mh-fixture-240v. ATM the 315's are going for USD$430 plus intl delivery and probably 20%VAT (assuming customs are on the ball), so I reckon £350 or so delivered. But I don't want to go the HPS route and I'd rather buy fewer high end LED panels to start out and 1 of these until I can get fully LED'd up later on! Don't want to bother with the cheapo LEDs at all and in the UK, the only local top notch panels I can find are the Budmasters (with Osram diodes), but they're more than I can pay. More inclined to buy some A51 lights from the USA and 1 of these LEC fixtures for the time being, or maybe Hans (as a backup option). Once I have some skills and some knowledge, maybe I'll DIY something better or pay top whack for a Budmaster, although by then, no doubt there will be newer tech' available, like commercial COB panels or something else.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 2, 2015)

Heavy Consumer said:


> Thanks mate. Do you mean the LEC fixture I mentioned? It comes ready for 240V. Separate models for either 120V or 240V. ATM the 315's are going for USD$430 plus intl delivery and probably 20%VAT (assuming customs are on the ball), so I reckon under £300 delivered. But I don't want to go the HPS route and I'd rather buy fewer high end LED panels to start out and 1 of these until I can get fully LED'd up later on! Don't want to bother with the cheapo LEDs at all and in the UK, the only local top notch panels I can find are the Budmasters (with Osram diodes), but they're more than I can pay. More inclined to buy some A51 lights from the USA and 1 of these LEC fixtures for the time being, or maybe Hans (as a backup option). Once I have some skills and some knowledge, maybe I'll DIY something better or pay top whack for a Budmaster, although by then, no doubt there will be newer tech' available, like commercial COB panels or something else.


I got a Kind Light XL750 LED which has been sat 18/6 over my mothers, its a proper job but silly money and regardless of what we say this LED business will be the donkeys fuckin nuts and everyone will be on it within 2 years! My cousin makes LED panels for a living but I can't really ask him owt cos he doesn't know I grow... I bet CFL lights are dead by the end of year 2015, they really are the pits in my humble opinion!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I'm fucked now just got the urge....now all my plants are hanging lmao had to do it man get the next lot on the go naaaa mean......yes lambo the veggers are still in 11 ltr pots I'm gonna get some 25s for em 2morra they'll have there first proper 12/12 2morro, just completely stripped em bare looks like I've gone a tad too far but I know they'll fill out in a few weeks like


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 2, 2015)

Do any of the UK growers in here use an Alien Hydroponic system or have any info about their reliability and quality or the company's dealing with customers?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Lambo... (Jan 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well I'm fucked now just got the urge....


Mine are still in .5 & 1L pots mate, I bet they grow all to fuck this time cos I been too lazy wi em. I'm off to cut n hang my brood this afternoon and putting the veggers in 30's deep down to the gonads, its a nightmare cos am doing fresh subs this grow as the old coco was a bit well used, its done 4 crops now! Anyway Ghetto, its a coffee for me an then I'm fuckin off fishin till 12!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2015)

Why are you veging under a 600w mh if you've em in baby pots? 6ltr at least!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

fuck new year. I woke up with a hangover and manflu. thank fuck that xmas lark's over for another year. 

Any resolutions? Keep the fuckers to yourself i don't care.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> I am new to the forum so wasn't sure if I should start a new thread? I don't grow but love a good quality smoke, so I do keep my buds in glass jars... where can I buy these Boveda 62% humidity packs in UK, they sound perfect!


So lambo ur sum fckn man didn grow back in september but now u cant use ur coco cause ur 4 crops in ha go fck urself some smell a bullshit in here ha ha 

Mornin lads wats wit all the fckn noobs around gettin a fckn handy time or are these ppl back under diff names?? @ghetto hey man that link u put up last week for those seeds can ya send it us or just give us ur mans name cause i cant fckn remember


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

wasssssssup fellow growers, new years resolution is to smile and carry on ha ha, so whose jizzed on my space bar cunt keeps stickin, vaping a cool meter of exo got lots drying and lots growing what we all growing this year part from exo lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wasssssssup fellow growers, new years resolution is to smile and carry on ha ha, so whose jizzed on my space bar cunt keeps stickin, vaping a cool meter of exo got lots drying and lots growing what we all growing this year part from exo lol


 lemon [email protected] Irish I'm not sure which ones u mean mate? Either soma seeds somari or was lemon mango og if u gonna get soma seeds go to his website they're a bit cheaper direct like


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lemon [email protected] Irish I'm not sure which ones u mean mate? Either soma seeds somari or was lemon mango og if u gonna get soma seeds go to his website they're a bit cheaper direct like


It was the 1 u was talkin bout with the most lemon flavour or sum shit think it soma il check em out anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeh soma seeds-somari Yeh out of all his strains he says that's got the highest content of the terpene limonene or something and we all know its all about the terps


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm ayin a proper crack at bho with my trim from this lot just need to order a blast tube and a nice little rig n ting


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh soma seeds-somari Yeh out of all his strains he says that's got the highest content of the terpene limonene or something and we all know its all about the terps


Be like dippin ur weed in lemon juice ha cheers mate ima check em out


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

google big pile of weed n booze...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

howdy Rambo u have a good one mate, glad its all over I am?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

Soma seeds has 20% of evertin on website at the min


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> So lambo ur sum fckn man didn grow back in september but now u cant use ur coco cause ur 4 crops in ha go fck urself some smell a bullshit in here ha ha
> 
> Normal paranoia... I see a few smart cuntz on these forums and to be fair I thought this was a bit better... But I just wonder how many proper lads read some of your comments and think "Fck me what an absolute dick cheese this guy is..." I imagine quite a few little man. Do comments like that make you feel a bit special kid eh... Your some fckn man, wot wi da noobs avin da handle da cuntz, go fck yerself bullshit... blah fckin blah. Well let me tell yer lad if you can't read between the lines after reading all my 5 - 6 posts since that you're a thick cunt... so stick that in yer furry little green arseole big man an if yer ever over Yorkshire look me up and we can see who's got da biggist shit lemon soma shit this summer cos you are da man bro... you da fckin maaaaaan! Or I can just pick you up by the nostrils and stuff my old coco in yer mouth x


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2015)

chedz?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> howdy Rambo u have a good one mate, glad its all over I am?


yeah not a bad one mate, am fucking glad its all over tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> chedz?


hes long gone mate and so is my post by the looks of it lol

fucking twats they must watch this thread hard, did i mention they are FUCKING DONKEY RAPING twats?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

ha ha lambo nice post man real angry sounding like it, yaeh irish thought it was odd but im a bit stoned so who knows/cares, and yes R glad its all over but I did like the turkey this year, cut the legs off boned em and wrapped em...kinda pulled turkey lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

roasting a chicken atm made some herby stuffing roast tat and parsnips braised kale and im marvin, mrs has a cheeky bottle of red for me I know it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wats wrong "lambo" sum1 piss in ur cornflakes this mornin ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> roasting a chicken atm made some herby stuffing roast tat and parsnips braised kale and im marvin, mrs has a cheeky bottle of red for me I know it


Missis is makin lasagne tnite man but i tink a bottle of red could go dwn well wit it ha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Missis is makin lasagne tnite man but i tink a bottle of red could go dwn well wit it ha


lasagne needs it man im on the pinot noir special offer French shiz....nice


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2015)

sirloin, potato gratin and syrup sponge pudding for dessert.

bro is nagging me to take him to shag a fat bird in manchester, he's paying 30 quid a month to match.com to bang horrors


----------



## zeddd (Jan 3, 2015)

you ll need a good feed to shag a fat horror can go on for hours ffs


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Lmao GHB, go take ya bro for a shag ya tight git . Mahoosive roots in the alien !, there going like the clappers ! Stand still long enough & I'm sure u can see em growing ! & I'm not even lieing . Don't like the res change though !, took me a fekin age .


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lasagne needs it man im on the pinot noir special offer French shiz....nice


Ive a bottle of chianti there sice crimbo tink il hav that


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Once u get an idea of wht they use only fill the res with what u think they'll use in about a week, they'll soon be drinkin it all in a week anyway, mine do in the wilma


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> sirloin, potato gratin and syrup sponge pudding for dessert.
> 
> bro is nagging me to take him to shag a fat bird in manchester, he's paying 30 quid a month to match.com to bang horrors


I say bring him and tag team that fat bitch bro style ha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Once u get an idea of wht they use only fill the res with what u think they'll use in about a week, they'll soon be drinkin it all in a week anyway, mine do in the wilma


I get ya H, trouble is when they flood , there's only about a quarter left in res, so I have to fill nearly all of it m8. There growing like banshees now after 2 weeks in there .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I get ya H, trouble is when they flood , there's only about a quarter left in res, so I have to fill nearly all of it m8. There growing like banshees now after 2 weeks in there .


Oh aye I know what u mean now m8, mines just a drip feed so it's different. How'd u empty it? I use a water pump in mine with a hose connected to the bath lol, it's a fuckin ballache tho


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Oh aye I know what u mean now m8, mines just a drip feed so it's different. How'd u empty it? I use a water pump in mine with a hose connected to the bath lol, it's a fuckin ballache tho


I got a wet/dry vac H , it's fekin great, sucks every last drop out !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I got a wet/dry vac H , it's fekin great, sucks every last drop out !


Lol, never thought of that, lethal! What ye complaining about then ye moan!


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lmao GHB, go take ya bro for a shag ya tight git . Mahoosive roots in the alien !, there going like the clappers ! Stand still long enough & I'm sure u can see em growing ! & I'm not even lieing . Don't like the res change though !, took me a fekin age .


Hi man, I'm looking for a bit of info on Alien systems. Which one you got? Had it long? Any pro's, cons, issues you don't mind sharing would be appreciated big time. I'm a noob and looking at either the 8 pot XL F+D, the 8 pot RDWC or the 8 pot XL RDWC (Would love a pro system, but waaay too much cash for me as I don't yet know my arse from my elbow). Bit worried that I'll fuck up RDWC as a noob, but they're telling me flood and drain (what I originally fancied) is high risk in a power cut. Not lived in the UK lately, but don't remember getting many power cuts!!!! Do you reckon F+D would need a chiller too? I see how important it must be with RDWC as the roots are submerged 24/7, just not sure about how necessary it would be in F+D.

Sorry to pounce on you with all these Q's. Hope you don't mind. (fucking noobs huh!)


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats wrong "lambo" sum1 piss in ur cornflakes this mornin ??


Nah just banter lad just banter and any fucker pisses in lambos cornflakes best be warned, they ain't my fucking cornfrakes bro, its coco pops for me lad hahahahahahaah! Dont get me wong ilish they don't call me lambo for nothin pal!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fuck u changed ur tune, talk about back tracking lol


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is a foookin top tip from an old timer lads... if you mix perlite or pebbles in yer coco pops get yourself one of these bad boys from Wickes for £8 it makes light work if your doing a few bags and I use it in my big reservoir to mix the nuts... on a more serious note the wife says "don't you think your a bit old to be goosing about on chat rooms Lammy... oh and get a new picture thats for a young gun!" the cheeky slaaarrggg she's got her face constantly tucked in the Facemuck every night!!!
.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2015)

Liking the cornflakes..funny guy.. Tell her less talk more clean..they love that.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Heavy Consumer said:


> Hi man, I'm looking for a bit of info on Alien systems. Which one you got? Had it long? Any pro's, cons, issues you don't mind sharing would be appreciated big time. I'm a noob and looking at either the 8 pot XL F+D, the 8 pot RDWC or the 8 pot XL RDWC (Would love a pro system, but waaay too much cash for me as I don't yet know my arse from my elbow). Bit worried that I'll fuck up RDWC as a noob, but they're telling me flood and drain (what I originally fancied) is high risk in a power cut. Not lived in the UK lately, but don't remember getting many power cuts!!!! Do you reckon F+D would need a chiller too? I see how important it must be with RDWC as the roots are submerged 24/7, just not sure about how necessary it would be in F+D.
> 
> Sorry to pounce on you with all these Q's. Hope you don't mind. (fucking noobs huh!)


Got the 12 pot f&d system , running about 2 weeks now. Pipes r a cunt to straighten out when puting together, put em in hot water for 30 secs or so , to soften em up abit. Soon as u got roots in yer pebbles , flood every half hr, I am , and there growing like nowt I've seen b4 !, I'm using full house & garden range & so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Liking the cornflakes..funny guy.. Tell her less talk more clean..they love that.


Mate she puts up with some shit and she does have a point, my 8 year old daughter did a talk on "What my dad does for work..." I went along all piss proud an she started with "I think my dad is mental..."


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Lol, never thought of that, lethal! What ye complaining about then ye moan!


Lol, I'm a tierd old cunt HG !, it's the cost of chucking out all those nutes that peed me off m8, but now there motoring , I suppose they will use most of it up b4 I change the next lot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> fukin autos,
> 
> grrrr
> evnin


imagine that.

white power losers can't even grow ditchweed.

color me not surprised!


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Got the 12 pot f&d system , running about 2 weeks now. Pipes r a cunt to straighten out when puting together, put em in hot water for 30 secs or so , to soften em up abit. Soon as u got roots in yer pebbles , flood every half hr, I am , and there growing like nowt I've seen b4 !, I'm using full house & garden range & so far I'm impressed.


Thanks a lot for the info!!! More questions (ungrateful fucker I am eh!)

That's every 30 mins during lights on right? R U running it in a tent - what size (and res' inside or out?)? U using a chiller? (or planning to after winter?) Is it graft to empty the system? I'd have thought it a lot easier than DWC, as you only need to empty the main res' and the control bucket, as opposed to all the sites. No pump needed, nothing (in theory). I'm assuming there's a valve at the bottom of the big tank to empty it????


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 3, 2015)

Heavy Consumer said:


> Thanks a lot for the info!!! More questions (ungrateful fucker I am eh!)
> 
> R U running it in a tent - what size (and res' inside or out?)? U using a chiller? (or planning to after winter?) Is it graft to empty the system? I'd have thought it a lot easier than DWC, as you only need to empty the main res' and the control bucket, as opposed to all the sites. No pump needed, nothing (in theory). I'm assuming there's a valve at the bottom of the big tank to empty it????


There is a vale on the bottom of the tank that comes with the system , but I use a wheelie bin instead, thought the original one was abit flimsy .im in a big shed , 240 ltr res. aquarium heater in res, set at 68,it's cool in there & the res is not in flower room , so no need for chiller, just heater in winter.i just used a clean bucket to empty most of it, then used my wet/dry vac to suck out rest, h&g aqua flakes nutes leave the res sparkling clean, just the amino treatment & root exelurator turns it brown. Phew


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

You liking the alien set up then wisdom Yeh ....a fella I know has a big self feeder system and off 3 lights he pulled 50 odd oz deffo a killer for the yield man


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You liking the alien set up then wisdom Yeh ....a fella I know has a big self feeder system and off 3 lights he pulled 50 odd oz deffo a killer for the yield man


3000 watts and he pulled 3 pounds? 

1/2 a gram a watt is what you get when you put some CFLs over a bagseed in miracle gro!

goddamn anglos!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

3 x 600 now fuck off bell end


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You liking the alien set up then wisdom Yeh ....a fella I know has a big self feeder system and off 3 lights he pulled 50 odd oz deffo a killer for the yield man


Yes m8,after a bad start its going great,here's to the next 10 weeks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 3 x 600 now fuck off bell end


1800 watts and they got ~1400 grams?

i can do that with a picture of the sun, LED flashlight, and iPhone in a medium of cat food and broken glass.

try again!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

Aye I bet it takes some getting use to like but now you've cracked it its time to take it easy in the grow room ay kick back and watch em bloom lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2015)

Uncle buck,here's a dime,now go down town & have a rat naw that face off !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> 1800 watts and they got ~1400 grams?
> 
> i can do that with a picture of the sun, LED flashlight, and iPhone in a medium of cat food and broken glass.
> 
> try again!


 that's what I use when I'm searching for your mams cunt!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Uncle buck,here's a dime,now go down town & have a rat naw that face off !


so close!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> that's what I use when I'm searching for your mams cunt!


it shouldn't be that hard to find, you must be very inexperienced sexually!

maybe your 40s are that special time when you will shed that pesky virginity!

best of luck!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye I bet it takes some getting use to like but now you've cracked it its time to take it easy in the grow room ay kick back and watch em bloom lol


Its easy really m8, just don't over think things like me,youle go mad ! Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

Lolol I need a miners hat a bag of flour and an acro bar to jack her fat sausage legs apart lmao the flour to find the wet spots and the miners hat cuz I'm going deeeep hahaha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

Aye I'm a fucker for over thinking stuff man I keep myself awake at night


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol I need a miners hat a bag of flour and an acro bar to jack her fat sausage legs apart lmao the flour to find the wet spots and the miners hat cuz I'm going deeeep hahaha


you have a very vivid imagination! you must spend a lot of time fantasizing to escape your life of virginity, boiled foods, and horrible dental hygiene!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol I need a miners hat a bag of flour and an acro bar to jack her fat sausage legs apart lmao the flour to find the wet spots and the miners hat cuz I'm going deeeep hahaha


LMFAO


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeh your right uncle paedo I'm not the one searching growing sites to piss folk off now get a life you hillbilly inbred cunt


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh your right uncle paedo I'm not the one searching growing sites to piss folk off now get a life you hillbilly inbred cunt


the hilbilly inbred pedos are the ones with the white power avatars who can;'t even grow ditchweed!

get your facts right!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

Meh your not even entertaining anymore go back to yankville and suck the grease out a bigmac or something


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Meh your not even entertaining anymore go back to yankville and suck the grease out a bigmac or something


at least we have figured out different ways of cooking food beyond simply boiling it!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2015)

????? Wtf are you on about now lmao go on scat ya dirty rascal


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

I cant actually belive how fckn retarded buck is its beyond belief

take ur tounge of the window and fix your helmet like a good boy buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I cant actually belive how fckn retarded buck is its beyond belief
> 
> take ur tounge of the window and fix your helmet like a good boy buck


*can't
*believe
*fucking
*it's
*your
*tongue
*off

you're welcome!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2015)

I do like you're little hippo pic though uncle,is that you, or Auntie Buck ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I do like you're little hippo pic though uncle,is that you, or Auntie Buck ?


super original! i think the last time i heard that lame of an attempt at insult, i was seven years old.

keep trying!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 3, 2015)

A yank correcting folk on spelling lmao, now yer avin a fckin laff!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> super original! i think the last time i heard that lame of an attempt at insult, i was seven years old.
> 
> keep trying!


Attempt at an insult or

Attempt at insulting and also 

I is always capital

Your welcome grammer buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A yank correcting folk on spelling lmao, now yer avin a fckin laff!


just trying to preserve the language that you losers invented and then beat to death, like a pillowcase full of puppies getting brutalized by a maniacal psychopath with a baseball bat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Your welcome grammer buck


*you're
*missing comma
*grammar


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're
> *missing comma
> *grammar


Ohh i dnt giv a shit bout my gramma man i was just lettin u know urs wasn fckn great and ur correctn ppl ur a real fukn tool but im not surprised u are 1 of THEM aftr all


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 3, 2015)

I thot you'd get on with Irish uncle buck, you must have a bit of Irish in u urself, all yanks claim to have ffs even Obama lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I thot you'd get on with Irish uncle buck, you must have a bit of Irish in u urself, all yanks claim to have ffs even Obama lol


Nah dnt tink id get on to well with him i tried help out with ppl with needs before and its hard so wudn be up for it again ... ohh and who wudn want to be fckn irish sure the craic is great wer always drunk and ride our own cuzn and shit ha lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah dnt tink id get on to well with him i tried help out with ppl with needs before and its hard so wudn be up for it again ... ohh and who wudn want to be fckn irish sure the craic is great wer always drunk and ride our own cuzn and shit ha lol


I admit that last bit cud just be me


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What happening ye big freak? How's things wit u


 well its a saturday innit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh i dnt giv a shit bout my gramma man i was just lettin u know urs wasn fckn great and ur correctn ppl ur a real fukn tool but im not surprised u are 1 of THEM aftr all


i know retarded immigrant children who have better command of the english language than you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

damn, what a specimen of superiority you are!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> well its a saturday innit


and instead of being out on a date or propagating the white race, you're at home playing video games, failing to grow even ditchweed, and masturbating in a dimly lit room.

white power!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i know retarded immigrant children who have better command of the english language than you.


Be careful, retardation is a touchy subject in this thread....





IC3M4L3 said:


> well its a saturday innit


Yes it in!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Be careful, retardation is a touchy subject in this thread....
> View attachment 3324556
> 
> Yes it in!


this thread is a bastion of stupid.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread is a bastion of stupid.


This is what I picture when I think of these guys!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> This is what I picture when I think of these guys!View attachment 3324559


more like...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> more like...


meow .


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 3, 2015)

sure name your crop THAT, n germ a few beans...
it'll remind us of high school. back when we still had a chance


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> This is what I picture when I think of these guys!View attachment 3324559





UncleBuck said:


> more like...


Aww guys its nice thats how u tink of us here a few pics which wud remind me of u guys


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyway mornin lads last day of from work tday so im up early blazin sum psyco


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> just trying to preserve the language that you losers invented and then beat to death, like a pillowcase full of puppies getting brutalized by a maniacal psychopath with a baseball bat.


its allways ..baby this...baby that with u, yer creepy baby hippo and yer brutalised baby dogs....we know what u r so fuk off back to boringsville ffs cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

u sure that's not exo u blazin irish?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2015)

Lmao, 2 muvh smoke Irish,that's ur problem. Looks like I'm out of smoke so 4 sober weeks here I come.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2015)

another visit from uncle fuck eh... Shouldn't you be flogging treadmills to your obese compatriots? No one paying you any attention elsewhere?

I'd one star you, if we had the facility.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao, 2 muvh smoke Irish,that's ur problem. Looks like I'm out of smoke so 4 sober weeks here I come.


You'll never survive relax...lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u sure that's not exo u blazin irish?


Nah i still had sum psy


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lmao, 2 muvh smoke Irish,that's ur problem. Looks like I'm out of smoke so 4 sober weeks here I come.


Its nice to hav a few strains floatin around man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You'll never survive relax...lol


Especially now that the german likes the vap ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome chopped a few side branches to get me through till next week n I'll stop then lol..damn straight Irish, stupid sexy master race gf.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Haha couldn't even survive a few hours ffs, better cut a few branches off for the gf too


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bought a new filter yesterday, £220 ffs. Bought the same as my last one, got three year outta that so ain't all bad.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

The fuckin window wiper motor has just went on my car ffs, not good with our weather. Goina have to take tomoro off now to get it sorted.....fuckin wank!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The fuckin window wiper motor has just went on my car ffs, not good with our weather. Goina have to take tomoro off now to get it sorted.....fuckin wank!


We have an opel or as use call em vauxhall and thats for ever happenin on it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuckin bollox it is m8, I've to drive down south in the morning, 3-4 hr drive. Can hardly do that with no wipers, all fuckin money ain't it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

check th fuses irish


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I burnt the motor out, was raining and I had the music blasting, wipers on full pelt. Then it stopped raining and I never heard the wipers screeching like fuck cos of the music, think the friction burnt the fucker out


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> check th fuses irish


I thought the cars down there still had the manual wipers u turn by hand no?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

remove the winshield youll be grand lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 4, 2015)

Easy lads uncle butt fuck can't get enough can he lolol.....hydro have you got any scrappers round your area? Like a car graveyard? We got one 2 mins from us you just find the car u need rip the part off it and get it for fuck all I hot a new back light for £7 bargain


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> The fuckin window wiper motor has just went on my car ffs, not good with our weather. Goina have to take tomoro off now to get it sorted.....fuckin wank!



with all the salt on the roads i bet that is a nightmare, bad enough with no washer fluid but i bet you are driving down the road hanging out your window with a rag!.


i've been driving a van with no heater, no horn, no radio, bullet holes in the side, a cracked windscreen that runs from one side to the other and sounds like a 20'S biplane for the last 7-8 months. i'm basically waiting on plod taking the van off me and i aint paying to get it back as it only cost me a grand in the first place. if it sees it's mot out (march i think) i'll have to give her the full viking burial, the kids on the estate haven't had a bonfire for a while.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lmao I bet she's earnt you some cash tho ay mate bless her


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aye ghetto, we've scrap yards around here. I'll probly go get the part tomoro and jut get a mechanic to fit it, be a lazy cunt yeno lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aye that's what I'd do get the part cheap and get a mate to fit it not that I'm lazy but I'd end up fucking it up somehow lol useless with shit like that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 4, 2015)

hey guys happy new year i only just started to feel normal just a little up date on my plants for ya 32 days into flower they aint as tall as i thought they would be but im guessing its cos i lst them as they all got about 6 top coals.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 4, 2015)

morning. j

just sorting shit out to get my own =2 bed gaff bak in the old city,,, never had a issue ther so im moving out, be bak here half th week and at new gaf other half, ill leave the missus with house and everything fr the kids. my gaffs gunna be a man pad
FUK YEH!

IL have the eldest kid son weekends and they ca come my gaff,,, think its the best option, dont wanna have them fucke because of my actions yano.. obviously i need to gro to pay for ther upbringing. but cant risk tem being mde homeless at same time. gunna be tricky tho as we been a couple for nr 15 yrs. gunan take sum aclimitization (think the word)
lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

just been to the panto in slough....cunt gets everywhere...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

I rec this terpinator is working, really really fukked up on exo pity itys all going tmrw


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I rec this terpinator is working, really really fukked up on exo pity itys all going tmrw


Did u use that on that last bit of exo ??


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Did u use that on that last bit of exo ??


not on yours man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not on yours man


Sure how cud u use it on my plants  ha silly zedd lol .... i said i wasn gonna drink tday but fck it i had to


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2015)

5 Psycho + 3 Exo.

10 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2015)

See the mods cleaned up uncles buds shit..i took a screen shot, he better of been banned for talking about members n there kids like that!!!


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

them gays sure are fucked in the head. literally.......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't worry I've a screen shot taken for later..so ice can say his bit back . Got my bulbs today 2 600w one was damages, some mark on it so I got a 50% Off it n he said it will come off with some isopropyl so ill See later n if it does I got 2 600w hps for 23 odd euro haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2015)

I bought a new 600 son t the other day £45 ffs lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

i'm sure you'll get double the yield off it shawny, will be like a 1200watter surely?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lmao Yeh man them 2000 extra lumens it'll be like gw's warehouse lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2015)

Hahaha n they're 2 sunmaster deluxe 9000+ happy days n cleaned most that dust or whatever it was with iso n he just refunded me there woop woop , great start to the week. He's a top seller n all, bulbs were really well packages n he responded ASAP told me I could clean it but since thay shouldn't have happened he'd give me 50% refund..quality, well happy I didn't loose it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 Psycho + 3 Exo.
> 
> 10 weeks 12/12.
> 
> ...


canny grow that's been lad. noice!


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

i like the sunmaster, i would say of all the cheap bulbs i have used it is the best overall. i would like to try some fancy digital lighting one day, i always just buy what is available at the time and is usually cheapest lol.

the thing is, i really notice the difference between cheap bulbs so i reckon it would make a huge difference from what i'm using now if i ran a digilux ballast and genesis or hortilux bulbs.


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 Psycho + 3 Exo.
> 
> 10 weeks 12/12.
> 
> ...



what bulbs are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2015)

Eye horti are suppose to be the best hands down, but at that price it fucking better be, n you've to pay taxes on it since she comes from America...running the sunmaster on my digital ballast n tbh I've noticed no difference between my 600w lumatek bulb n the sunmaster..think alot is hype n marketing


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

one negative point i find with sunmasters is the plants never want to finish, they seem to just keep chugging along. get ready for a lot of big rock solid buds for once lax, lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

lol blame the bulb, thought ur plants wernt finishing but assumed its cos ur a noob G


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

so I got 17 exo under a 600 made into a sq m in a 1.2, they love the no glass aircooled, gonna easy get 600 g off these babies


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

why 17? 16 would have fitted better surely, square pots all touching and shit! never had much success with the exo in an sog,i like to veg for a couple of weeks at least


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

nah they fit perfect most in 6.5 some in 11, its a dense green square of white muff, sog the cunt shudda done this b4 man its gonna yield looks like 2 oz gona easy be on each but the maths is telling me no, we shall see plenty of light getting thru those skinny leaves and their getting compressed air at the roots, base nutes wiv a bit o seaweed


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> why 17? 16 would have fitted better surely, square pots all touching and shit! never had much success with the exo in an sog,i like to veg for a couple of weeks at least


vegged em to 9 inches btw, no point doing co 12/12 imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> See the mods cleaned up uncles buds shit..i took a screen shot, he better of been banned for talking about members n there kids like that!!!


by that logic, we need to ban zeddd for his constant pedo shit.

he has an obsession with fucking kids in the ass.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

pretty fukin interesting that Greenland shit bet dope costs a lot over there...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

$935 per oz ffs http://www.priceofweed.com/prices/Greenland.html


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

I ll get me coat then


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/culture-lifestyle/140324/consumer-vice-index-cheapest-expensive


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I rec this terpinator is working, really really fukked up on exo pity itys all going tmrw


Zedd I blend terpenes for different products and fragrance companies at work, loads of my mates swear by taking a little mycrene in MPG/Veg Glycerol before a smoke, folk used to eat mangoes to get an extra kick years ago in them hill billy areas when t'weed wer shit. What I wondered is did the smell get worserer, if thats a possiblity with any cheesesis yer know worra a mean cocker... a bit o mi keef lemon coming out there r kid!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Zedd I blend terpenes for different products and fragrance companies at work, loads of my mates swear by taking a little mycrene in MPG/Veg Glycerol before a smoke, folk used to eat mangoes to get an extra kick years ago in them hill billy areas when t'weed wer shit. What I wondered is did the smell get worserer, if thats a possiblity with any cheesesis yer know worra a mean cocker... a bit o mi keef lemon coming out there r kid!


well I was with you until the last bit mate .....why u called lambo then....yeah I heard summin about the nigs eating mangoes to help with the high but theres so much bs around green, this terpinator seems to increase the resin and flavs but I could be wrong needs lots more blokes who can grow on it to get opinion


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

Me nickname pal I cart pronounce me R's pwoperly so lads call me Jon Lambo the cunts... its a fucking long stowry!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

the last person I knew who spoke yam yam was a marmoset loving plant killer....?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

ha ha not this then


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

No pal more this... just watching fat cunts on benefits ch5 funny as fuck!

Don;t push me irish!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I bought a new 600 son t the other day £45 ffs lol


sup bizzle.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

nah chedz din let his monkey smoke an that's a fukin rat not a maemoset ffs lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 5, 2015)

ffs i have finely found out my prob in my room my fucking shitty tt 100 r2 fan fucking dog shit its only 187m3/hour what a cunt no wounder i couldnt control the heat in my tent last grow only got it cos was just told just get any 6" fan will be fine now i known more about air exchange ill get that sorted asap and the fucking 2000w oil rad in the shed fucking hell coasting £6ish a day ill be fucking that off to what are them tent heaters like any one got one ?


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

Ha its a fucking Marmoset wi a lisp Zedd... my boys woke up now so its scalextrix till the little cunt goes to kip again. Terpenes is all I know zedd, its been my job 25 years, I ripped that ONA liquid to pieces in 20 minutes and emailed em saying you cheeky cunts 97% DI Water for £17 a litre the monkey shaggers.. anyway pal goodnight


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> No pal more this... just watching fat cunts on benefits ch5 funny as fuck!
> 
> View attachment 3325798Don;t push me irish!


Push u ?? U seem like a real angry person lambo  need a hug ?? Im sure if u ask 1 them yanks that pop around now and then cud sort u out


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ffs i have finely found out my prob in my room my fucking shitty tt 100 r2 fan fucking dog shit its only 187m3/hour what a cunt no wounder i couldnt control the heat in my tent last grow only got it cos was just told just get any 6" fan will be fine now i known more about air exchange ill get that sorted asap and the fucking 2000w oil rad in the shed fucking hell coasting £6ish a day ill be fucking that off to what are them tent heaters like any one got one ?


Thats a 4 inch bathroom fan?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Me nickname pal I cart pronounce me R's pwoperly so lads call me Jon Lambo the cunts... its a fucking long stowry!



Ray Rag ran across a rough road. Across a rough road Ray Rag ran. Where is the rough road Ray Rag ran across?


Any chance u cud say that and record it then post it on here i cud do wit a good lauf


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Push u ?? U seem like a real angry person lambo  need a hug ?? Im sure if u ask 1 them yanks that pop around now and then cud sort u out


Ha ha just banter irish lad just banter...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

no....is it...... ffs where u been yam yam?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 5, 2015)

dont think so it came with a carborn filter unless i got ripped off on ebay last year when i brought its a vents tt 100 r2 pice of shit


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2015)

so not chedz then, ah well needed a monkey update, on a nice zlh and red....u...?


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 5, 2015)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Zlg+T1OHL.jpg 

If this is it then maybe your better off doing a swap wi one of them W3T FAN 1S mate cos this wont pull't skin off a rice pudding!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 5, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Zlg+T1OHL.jpg
> 
> If this is it then maybe your better off doing a swap wi one of them W3T FAN 1S mate cos this wont pull't skin off a rice pudding!




yeh thats the piece of shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Push u ?? U seem like a real angry person lambo  need a hug ?? Im sure if u ask 1 them yanks that pop around now and then cud sort u out


I'm down to stick my penis in him.. As long as it's in the name of science. I'll do you to, We can call that one research!


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

and you sound like a skipping record. your hubby out at work and you got nothing better to be doing?

pompey i made it about two weeks with that fan on my first grow, it was july and i had no intake. i upgraded it to a proper 5" extractor and noticed a world of difference, temps went from the 100s to 70s


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> and you sound like a skipping record. your hubby out at work and you got nothing better to be doing?
> 
> pompey i made it about two weeks with that fan on my first grow, it was july and i had no intake. i upgraded it to a proper 5" extractor and noticed a world of difference, temps went from the 100s to 70s



yeh i was none the wiser m8 when i brought it i never under stood the exchange rate ect its not to bad where its in my shed and cold at the min shed has 2 air bricks in and a little gap under the door plus the little 4" intake so getting plenty of fresh air i was doing a little research cos i wanna upgrade my stuff and make a slightly bigger room was looking at and 8" rk as they seem to move more air then the rvk only got about 4 weeks left of this crop so ill be making some improvements


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2015)

noise! it may be an issue depending on your circumstances. i once ran 1200w hps and an 8" rvk in a shed, yu coud hear it at the end of the garden lol. god knows how it never got nicked


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Morning lads...reminder Irish .
illiterate is more to do with reading ( also writing but I'd refer that as grammatical errors) more so than spelling...I'm assuming you're referring to grammatical errors 
if so you're pretty thick yourself buttercup, obvious ones being English* n not starting sentence with capitalsnor do you use full stops n what not but hey its a cannabis forum only a moron incorrectly points this shit out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Got all my fun sorted for when the gf goes now i wait for my drugs to arrive haha, got a sexy slag that's gonna join me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone got some coco? I got the baking soda lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> noise! it may be an issue depending on your circumstances. i once ran 1200w hps and an 8" rvk in a shed, yu coud hear it at the end of the garden lol. god knows how it never got nicked



ill get a fan speed controller and build an mdf box of some sort thought id go bigger now cos soon i wants 6 plants and thought maybe 2 600w or 1 1000w but in summer my shed is like a green house so would help more then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

Having a bit of problem getting these lemon to root at.the min took a few more the other day hopefully they take if not time to crack on with the Jakes dream I might crack a couple today fuck it....got a nice bit of trim to work with as well, got all me items in me eBay basket I need for extracting just need to transfer some dosh now


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Having a bit of problem getting these lemon to root at.the min took a few more the other day hopefully they take if not time to crack on with the Jakes dream I might crack a couple today fuck it....got a nice bit of trim to work with as well, got all me items in me eBay basket I need for extracting just need to transfer some dosh now


ha ha yeah man its the sativa in her I rec but she does root eventually, I got all the yanks on ignore so the thread is a bit weird but hey ho what ya don't know don't bother ya all I will say is fags are fags and they will die and be forgotten, totally pointless existence ....fact


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2015)

nice one of my cuttings out of about 8 finely showed it had rooted today not that i got anywhere to put it just wanted to see if it worked when i lollipoped zeddd said it was prob cos i never cut them under water  so next time i do that i still got some ice x ww seeds that i got as a free gift when i ordered my last lot of seeds i can always try 2


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all I will say is fags are fags and they will die and be forgotten, totally pointless existence ....fact


Yeah, no one remembers fags like Alexander the great or Alan Turing. Totally pointless existences.

I'm not sure you understand the meaning of the word - fact.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure you understand. No one gives a fuck.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2015)

oi gonzo u cunt....how the fuk u know about Turing thort u was all creationists


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I know zeddd, all the gays are coming outta the closet now aren't they ffs


yeah its hideous not nice for children to watch homos out and about, but fuk me my new bank manager is an African with a thick west African accent couldn't understand a fukin word gonna change to Santander or somewhere where I wont get thrown in a pot and cooked if I ask for an overdraft


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2015)

update on terpinator....buy a litre fuk me the zlh is overpowering smell lemon with only I think 4 applications, will have to get some more for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Fuck it I'll give it a go so..sound zeddd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just been to asda to get a ps4....no FIFA no driveclub and no advanced warfare.....yes I walked out with a mard on lolol fuckin spasda twats....cracked some Jakes dream earlier as well let the good times roll


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just been to asda to get a ps4....no FIFA no driveclub and no advanced warfare.....yes I walked out with a mard on lolol fuckin spasda twats....cracked some Jakes dream earlier as well let the good times roll


Dnt get drive club man get the crew if ur gonna get a car game


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm just gonna go town 2morro now and get the console and advanced warfare that a all I really wanna play lol just wanna go online and rip shit up


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm just gonna go town 2morro now and get the console and advanced warfare that a all I really wanna play lol just wanna go online and rip shit up


Im just doin that on gta ha much better that cod man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

I was tempted earlier but I've hammered the game on ps3 I might see if theres any pre owned 2morra we can ho round joy ridin shootin muthafuckers up lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2015)

that new battle field hardline looks ok i got drive club its better online when u play with a mate make ur own club and stuff only started playing it 2 days tho the crew looks good looks a bit like juice witch i liked


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oi gonzo u cunt....how the fuk u know about Turing thort u was all creationists


Alan Turing was a computer scientist who helped break the Germans enigma code. In what way is that related to creationism? Are you confused again?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 6, 2015)

@Z were you geting you're terpinator from m8 ? Price ?, I got to try that now u bought it up Ffs, ta m8 .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

Is the PS network all few still? Or u gotta get memberships?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeh he's got me intrigued as well lol I mean that lemon is stinky as anyway so if it makes it better fuck me you'll sniff it and get smashed


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I was tempted earlier but I've hammered the game on ps3 I might see if theres any pre owned 2morra we can ho round joy ridin shootin muthafuckers up lolol


Yea go round blown up fckn yank bastards ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is the PS network all few still? Or u gotta get memberships?


Need membership for online but u get free shit every month of em


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2015)

and if u got a good upload speed u can game shear where u can invite a m8 to use ur game while he is at his house only one person needs the game witch is good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rambo u about mate? I canna txt ya so check ya emails bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just clapped off a.nice Chinese chicken and beansprouts with special fried rice just finishin off with a tasty psycho joint think I might scrap the exo and keep the psy its tasty as fuck man


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2015)

Psychosis is much better than exo i reckon


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Morning lads...reminder Irish .
> illiterate is more to do with reading ( also writing but I'd refer that as grammatical errors) more so than spelling...I'm assuming you're referring to grammatical errors
> if so you're pretty thick yourself buttercup, obvious ones being English* n not starting sentence with capitalsnor do you use full stops n what not but hey its a cannabis forum only a moron incorrectly points this shit out.


are you saying cannabis makes people idiots or something?

because i smoke that stuff all the time and still retain my ability to spell words correctly and whatnot.

i think it may just be the case that there are some prize retards here, cannabis use or not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah its hideous not nice for children to watch homos out and about, but fuk me my new bank manager is an African with a thick west African accent couldn't understand a fukin word gonna change to Santander or somewhere where I wont get thrown in a pot and cooked if I ask for an overdraft


since when do superior white folks run into fucking bank overdrafts?

i just don't see the compatibility between being a superior race and being unable to keep enough cash in the bank to cover your purchases of pop tarts and meth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Alan Turing was a computer scientist who helped break the Germans enigma code. In what way is that related to creationism? Are you confused again?


or is he just continuously confused?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Alan Turing was a computer scientist who helped break the Germans enigma code.


Actually @dr.gonzo1 , Alan Turing played no part whatsoever in breaking Enigma.

The Enigma was hacked by Polish mathematician Marian Rejewski in early 1933 (unofficially 1932).

The poles had been cracking Enigma codes for over 6 years before they passed the book to Bletchley Park for greater productivity on July 25th 1939 because of an increasingly difficult political position within Poland and an invasion being imminent.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Alan Turing was a computer scientist who helped break the Germans enigma code. In what way is that related to creationism? Are you confused again?


 you fool you don't understand the significance of his work....do ya lol, his work with chemical reaction diffusion systems implies the universe is an open system and was not created in a big bang, it also obviates quantum theory as subatomic particles are viewed as Turing waves which spontaneously form from an ether when the pre existing conditions allow it...straight outta Compton mf...
_Subquantum Kinetics_, a physics methodology that applies general systems theoretic concepts to the field of microphysics has gained the status of being a viable unified field theory. Earlier publications of this theory had proposed that a subatomic particle should consist of an electrostatic field that has the form of a radial Turing wave pattern whose form is maintained through the ongoing activity of a nonlinear reaction-diffusion medium that fills all space. This subatomic Turing wave prediction now finds confirmation in recent nucleon scattering form factor data which show that the nucleon core has a Gaussian charge density distribution with a peripheral periodicity whose wavelength approximates the particle’s Compton wavelength and which declines in amplitude with increasing radial distance. The subquantum kinetics explanation for the origin of charge correctly anticipates the observation that the proton’s charge density wave pattern is positively biased while the neutron’s is not. The phenomenon of beta decay is interpreted as the onset of a secondary bifurcation leading from the uncharged neutron solution to the charged proton solution. The Turing wave dissipative structure prediction is able to account in a unitary fashion for nuclear binding, particle diffraction, and electron orbital quantization. The wave packet model is shown to be fundamentally flawed implying that quantum mechanics does not realistically represent the microphysical world. This new conception points to the possible existence of orbital energy states below the Balmer ground state whose transitions may be tapped as a new source of energy.
so a puff but a clever one, stop watching movies cunt they lie.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

vaping some nice early picked lemon, baz mate iused it from 5 weeks flower and this plants had 4 applications of 6ml per l, cheapest is on flea bay at 19 qwid per l, it goes a lot further than they say imo and the vape bag is whiter than usual indicating more resin and im more stoned off it....think it works tbh and ive ordered more


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm calling you an idiot.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

#TERPINATOR Zedd Irish Rolex Wisdom Hydro and Ghetto etc I wrote an article for a magazine regards the terpene experiment I did last year. My writings a bit crap but you might like it. I mised the first few paragraphs out cos it were like reading a bible!

The decision was to try and mirror a typical plants terp contents blending D3C myc limo Cary etc with coconut fat 100/1 to emulsify the oils, as POB#20 is food grade I reckoned on it been right. My main reasons for trying it out were the Big Bud strain was fuckin rubbish! I flowered it twice and both times produced huge massive yields, minimal odour but average - low potency smoke, so I fucked it off. I have read lots about the Myc in Mango juice being drunk before a smoke, apparently helping the stone and people vaping terps before a joint etc 

Personally I fucking hate terpenes, bear in mind I work in a lab full of the cunts... but there had to be something in this theory worth pursuing... So I decided to flower the mother plant but try 'pseudo' upping the poor high (no doubt due to low low THC levels in her) using the terps. The previous crop was 50% amber which seemed to be best and did get a few peeps asking for more... but the gear in general wasn't great... so on with the testing!

My Big Bud mother was in 60 litres of coco/pebbles.under a single 600 in a 1.2 x 1.2 it was a fucking proper sight and having been chopped, cropped, broken, fixed, broken, fixed again and sat in a mega wide tub 6 months the fucker looked like Augustus Gloop!

I fed the liquid at a constant 1 ml/l. 0.1% from pure stock at every hand watering and looked grand, in fact the oil didn't seem to affect the EC or PH stability whatsoever and the dosage showed to only push the EC from 1.2 to 1.3 then 1.5 to 1.6 and 1.8 to 2 max. PH of the liquid terpenes was 5 so adding it to the nutrients gave a PH of 5.9 BONUS!!! So thinking it was looking the bees nuts for the final phase and I am buzzin round expecting these fuckers to really start stinking... The result was the biggest fucking hermie in the entire world, very little odour and the excess oils caused the non - seeded calyx's to grow thick and spongey bit like a nigs afro... The buds were usable but needed curing in buckets and the oils really came out after a month or so of curing with the 62% hygro bags I got off the Yankee ponce on eBay. 

Fuck me it stunk so bad when you opened them lids it made you a bit heady just on the smell. All in all I saw my experiment as a failure but maybe these guys really have it right? I can't start fucking around too much at work as people are gonna wonder what the fuck I'm doing lol.

I have decided to bin my plans for a big grow and just concentrate on 4 big mother fuckers under 1.2k this time but I will put an extra BF Bluey in and try the Terpinator on it with the new LED... maybe I can start my own blend and call it Terpwinator 2 lol once I see what they've done to get it so cheap... This picture is one of the lower Hermie buds which didn't mature the seeds fully and you can see the oil on the leaves. The tops looked like corn cobs, if I can find the pix I will post them! Anyway day off for the Lambo and after a bit of work in the garden of Weeden its a day on the River with Lambo junior!


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Having a bit of problem getting these lemon to root at.the min took a few more the other day hopefully they take if not time to crack on with the Jakes dream I might crack a couple today fuck it....got a nice bit of trim to work with as well, got all me items in me eBay basket I need for extracting just need to transfer some dosh now


Let me know how you go and if you need any advice I might be able to help with the oil extracting, I haven't done any at home because our distillers are all fucking massive and shit. But theory is the same. Off Fishing now with Lambo junior....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

Lambo... said:


>


ewwww.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

did someone provoke this dicklips or did he just wander in?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2015)

Never left.. Like thinking you've dealt with spider mites :/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope, like always it's ok for the yanks to come over her trolling talking shit but once we do it we get banned. We stay here..why can't they stay over there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did someone provoke this dicklips or did he just wander in?


ya gotta admit, it looks a lot like cauliflower. and is being billed as a success story.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We stay here..why can't they stay over there?


because we won the war.

and then saved your asses in WWII.

you're welcome for your existence!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

so he didn't state that he got "heady" by simply opening the jars?

sounds like he was bragging about it. 

didn't he also say that had top like "corn cobs"? i only do this for a living an don't get that too often.

sorry, i'll get my fag ass out of here.

you're welcome for WWII.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

Proof you're a moron! Please tell us how America won the war? Go on. Here I was thinking is was a number of factors one main one being Germany having to cover themselves on all fronts..heck the Russians did more for the war than America lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

if you aren't getting corn cobs regular i'd say you need a new FT job. what happened did the fat arse fall out of the treadmill market?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

Easy lads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rambo ye fat cunt check your emails ffs lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2015)

a bit harsh mate, i've heard he's only slightly rotund.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

Word on the steets he's a tubby git �


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

He's actually skinny just got a huuuge ass uncle butt fuck would love him lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

haha rambos a whooty now?!? Shocker


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so he didn't state that he got "heady" by simply opening the jars?
> 
> sounds like he was bragging about it.
> 
> ...



no disrespect but what was ur role in wwll


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

pretty interesting to have a lab worker on the thread, very interesting lambo, enjoy ya fishin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lolol I mek me self giggle man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

those fukin doodles havnt a clue lmao ww2, the germans won aided by Churchill the traitor ha ha but im not gonna go there here lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao fuck off!


so yer about then mate HNY and all that hope the fams good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

ghb said:


> what bulbs are you using?


The cheapest singles I can find at the time because bulbs are all pretty much the same Son-T/Nav-T generics.

If you buy 100 bulbs straight from the factory you get a complete OEM service, custom printed boxes/glass etching, the job lot (even a 3 year guarantee from some company's). .


At the moment I'm on these Omega branded ones, I think they were about 12 quid a pop on ebay with free delivery.



I refuse to pay more than about 15 quid for bulbs.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

Fuck that fishing today man! had about 10 casts with my heaviest gear in that wind and said fuck it! Junior got a big un first cast the spawny cunt, we bought some oak shavings so its getting smoked this afternoon... no pun intended!

Uncle Butt I agree entirely and I apologise _(my daughter once read the incorrect US spelling and quoted 'Apollo Jizz' in a school play that her Canadian teacher wrote... Funny and caught on camera too)_ but it was poorly written and Jack Herrers ramblings have nothing to fear? Nevertheless chap I certainly wasn't bragging, growing weed is not really an achievement anymore, we have it easy compared to my first grow in 1985! I would only ever brag about getting to fuck the wife and her very fit dirty slut of a best mate... yes you'd never hear the end of that one I tell you!

The reference to corn cobs was actually more to do with the seeded calyx's been a pale green/yellow and the texture not size, however they were actually enormous too considering they had seeds in them. But the genes in the BB make it a plant that you struggle to stop growing, not get bigger, its a newbies dream grow if he can keep it from rotting! Regards 'a bit heady just on the smell...' is just reference to the very strong smell once cured. Now then wheres my e-mail Ghetto Blaster my little friend.........


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh you cunts I just read the fucking posts about me been a fat cunt lol


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

Wor it me who said it? Or have i got one of them special IP addresses that just says I.AM.A.BIG.FAT.CUNT lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Oh you cunts I just read the fucking posts about me been a fat cunt lol


They were talking about Rambo not Lambo.

lol


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

Ha its alreet mate I am a big fat cunt lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Ha its alreet mate I am a big fat cunt lol



Shot yerself in the foot there lad, pack of baying hounds this lot. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

He's just a tool lambo..u fat cunt lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2015)

easy yman

keep eyes open for 1 bed flats/small houses me me over your sides bruv.
only for me,,,, kids on weekends.


right im playing detsiy on ps4 anyon else into it lemi know we will add each others


YOOOOOO

HAPPY NEW YR.

ohh YEH them lelli kelli school shoes i bought for me eldest in sept for 55 butty? too fucking small, thats 3 months for 55 qwid, so 20 a moth to rent em like, fuking hell,kidsm i need to get growing again this down time i killing me


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shot yerself in the foot there lad, pack of baying hounds this lot. lol


I love it though, can't beat good banter and lets face it pal been a big lad kind of pails into insignificance when you can't pronounce yer 'R's thas fuck all bothers the Lambo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

the fairy arrived with all kinds of gems this morning, nice clean dab rig with glass nail got a good draw on it and all sorts of shatter and wax absolutely clear shatter 2 colours and the wax I havnt opened cos im lying down on the sofa grinning like a fool, took a big lump of the dark one and booted it in one hit...smooth as silk then my brain said oh yeah nice then I coughing retching snot was in such a fukin mess I sat in the shower for 10 mins by which time I was very fuked like heavy opium sesh so I came downstairs and did exactly the same with the lighter shatter and now can hardly see.....I think Dubs is an expert kudos man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy yman
> 
> keep eyes open for 1 bed flats/small houses me me over your sides bruv.
> only for me,,,, kids on weekends.



You can get a 2/3 bed house for the same price as a 1 bed flat/small house over this way depending on were you want to live.

1 beds of a livable size are rare as rocking horse shit to be honest mate.
My pal has just moved out of a private 1 bed flat 1/2 a mile down the road from me and that gaff was really cheap for the area at 330 ish a month with bills included but it wasn't big enough to swing a cat in really.

It was just big enough to put a 2m square tent in the bedroom with 2 cooltubed 600's and vent it into the bathroom and out the extractor (we measured up) but even that would have been sketchy as fuck, paper thin walls/floor.



With you having little'uns though I might be able to get the missus onto something, she's in with all the housing groups through her interpreting work, I'll see what schemes she knows of, I'm pretty sure she's mentioned something about getting a house is easy if you have kids.

If you were Polish I could have you in a new build 2/3 bed tomorrow. lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2015)

even got the dab rig eh, now that is a fairy! enjoy your day zeddd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

He makes good sbit then Yeh don't know whether to do mine me self or let someone else play it my trim I mean lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

hahah that first5 dab's a killer lol. no idea of how much to do, next thing you're drooling. too much for me that tackle


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Few 'Smelly Cherry x Lemon Larry OG' under 400w.

 

Thinking about mainlining these under big light.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

I wanna see the rig, can u link me it zeddd?... Terpinator ordered, cheapest I found was on ebay 46e in total including postage so well see how she is....gonna have to order myself some extracts at some stage


----------



## WeeGrow (Jan 7, 2015)

hi all, uk growers get down to your local poundland, hydro nuites check it out peace


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

WeeGrow said:


> hi all, uk growers get down to your local poundland, hydro nutes check it out peace



................


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Few 'Smelly Cherry x Lemon Larry OG' under 400w.
> 
> View attachment 3326827
> 
> Thinking about mainlining these under big light.


ive got one im mainlining for 16 colas just flipped, always yields well in a small space imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive got one im mainlining for 16 colas just flipped, always yields well in a small space imo


Get some pics up then.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

that mainlining looks like it takes alot of time and training but looks good tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

I popped a few beans me sen yesterday hopefully I'll see a few sprouts 2morra


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2015)

best about, #REALTALK

lmfao

serioulsy enjoy it zedd man,take the caps on a night out, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

Fucking hell think I just got a little hard..looks tasty..FACT lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yman,
> its for ME mate,, not the famiily, i mean il be living ther half the week and it will be a pad, just witha grow, safest thing is for me to move out,get money earing and then i can haveme eldest on weekends and stuff.
> 
> in short IM moving not the family,well they are just not with me so in effect me an missus is splitting up (in effect!)
> but yeh need a gaff,size unimportant but i get 4 a month HB


I know it's for you but we don't tell them that if it means getting a bigger house for roughly the same money eh?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

ive been banned from posting photos by the mod indoors and relax the rig was the blue one dubs posted, y the fuk is terps 40 yoyo u getting a gallon?


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know it's for you but we don't tell them that if it means getting a bigger house for roughly the same money eh?



yehyeh mate,just sayin tho wen u said wasent very big,, that would have been fine lol.

but yeh. los the lndlords(not agencies) do housing benefit and dont even want a bond, itel be done up wikid but ned to find one et

bak to bak 1 bed houses with cellers nr wer i used to live, my mate gave it up ad bak then said i could have it, grrr, wish i never moved, nothing but bad shit


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive been banned from posting photos by the mod indoors and relax the rig was the blue one dubs posted, y the fuk is terps 40 yoyo u getting a gallon?



that terpinator is good, ive seen the diffrence with your exo with and without it. i must say this stuff with it,, LOVELY!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> that mainlining looks like it takes alot of time and training but looks good tho


I use the technique to slow down veg if my perp is too full cos I don't want too much height on em and there is no popcorn and get buds, great tech if u got a separated veg tent imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive been banned from posting photos by the mod indoors



So you haven't got a 16 headed mainline then............


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

ha not yet man I only flipped it 2 days ago


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Pictures or it didn't happen, you know the score mate.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

i will have sooner or later but i would like to get my flower room done first but gotta sort my fan out first lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen, you know the score mate.


well if it looks any good I ll prob chuck a few up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

It's like 23e n 22 postage.. Tracking n shit but still the cheapest 1ltr I could find online to Ireland n everything I've seen been in its favour so it will easily pay for itself �


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

is there and difference between the Lumatek Digital Ballast apart from the out put on the watts


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

I've a lumatek, make sure u get the 2015 model it's got better settings I've 400-400sl-600-600sl where as the new one has 250-400-600-600sl(660)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

ask him anything???? https://www.rollitup.org/t/ama-unclebuck.828811/page-39#post-11208276


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

ok dude thank


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> because we won the war.
> 
> and then saved your asses in WWII.
> 
> you're welcome for your existence!


U didn save any Irishman u stupid yank bastard


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> easy yman
> 
> keep eyes open for 1 bed flats/small houses me me over your sides bruv.
> only for me,,,, kids on weekends.
> ...


Not playn destiny ice but do play online on ps4 if ya wanna add me sum the lads have me email so we can add each other if ya want


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2015)

well i finally got harvested at least. thinking i'm gonna chop the blue pit at around ten weeks from now on, or basically just as it starts to foxtail. there isn't much weight getting added once they start i don't reckon. this was getting 12/12 for 82 days and still spitting white pistils, it spent over a week in the dark before i got around to harvesting cause i've been a real lazy cunt lately, never even bothered trimming the big plants.

the 10 week stuff i was smoking for crimbo was proper oil slick material, got a little bottle of spirytus so i'm gonna have a go at making shatter with it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

looks good the ghb what u think u got total i was told to always trim when u cut them down is there much difference when you do it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lads i didnt know uncle butt fck and mr. sunshit and the rest of them had there own little gang


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2015)

the best way is trim it when you chop, you lose less trichomes this way.

like i said though, i'm a lazy cunt, no time and no helper means no trimming lol. i trimmed the other garden, there were 3 of us and it only took 4ish hours for 11 plants. thats all the stuff you see hanging. 

the big plants hanging in the room got left whole, fan leaves and all, will be a cunt trying to trim them now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads i didnt know uncle butt fck and mr. sunshit and the rest of them had there own little gang


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3326960


I take it ur the green 1 so

Any more pics of use guys dressed up im still laughin at ur pic man ha lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I take it ur the green 1 so


Would it confuse you when you would see your dad walking around the house in a skirt?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

lol on my first grow me and the gf was sat at the table doing it for like 4 hours to do 4 plants but i went to the extream to getting every little leaf our hands where sticky as fuck


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Would it confuse you when you would see your dad walking around the house in a skirt?


Sorry wudn hav a clue man .... ur probably better of askin ur own kids judgin from ya pic


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sorry wudn hav a clue man .... ur probably better of askin ur own kids judgin from ya pic


I thought iris lads wear skirts?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3326960





mr sunshine said:


> Would it confuse you when you would see your dad walking around the house in a skirt?


Hold on i think im gettin wat ur sayn the pic is of ur dad and this is obvisouly why u so fckd up and ur just askin if id be as confused as u if my dad had done it ???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2015)

any 1 use Aeroponic Cloning cos i was looking at X-STREAM 12 SITE AEROPONIC PROPAGATOR witch seems to be like a water sprayer then ive just seen an aero-pot that seems to use mist have u guys used either ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I thought iris lads wear skirts?


Maybe u shudn think so much uve clearly had a poor upbringin


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hold on i think im gettin wat ur sayn the pic is of ur dad and this is obvisouly why u so fckd up and ur just askin if id be as confused as u if my dad had done it ???


Lol says the irish guy.. u shouldn't be ashamed of who you are. Every one knows your people wear skirts it's not a secret.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol says the irish guy.. u shouldn't be ashamed of who you are. Every one knows your people wear skirts it's not a secret.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)

G, u pay my plain ticket I'll do all ur trimming mind it took me fucking hours to do it but if u buy coke I'll try harder..promise


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> G, u pay my plain ticket I'll do all ur trimming mind it took me fucking hours to do it but if u buy coke I'll try harder..promise


Dnt let him do it ive seen his work ha lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats with use lads and kids use are fckn sick cunts man .. and yes im Irish and fuckn proud all i eat is potatoes and i fck sheep for ur info so get ur facts rite


 calm down. You're out of control!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeh him on ignore only sae his shit spouts when I'm logged out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mate came round for some green earlier gave him the psy and lemon he just text me sayin he's smashed lolol that's what I like to hear


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2015)

Belated happy new year to all,

cracked some beans just before end of November as having a year off growing is depressing as fuck and expensive.

fems,
th seeds..........underdawg og / snowbud
hso..................green crack / pineapple skunk / trainwreck
bomb...............cherry bomb
dna..................sour kush
white lable.......skunk #1
rp.....................silver kush

regs
blueberry x cheese, made by a mate years ago
cheese x holiday shit, from my last grow

?
little mix up, got either thc bomb or holy grail kush

only seeds not to crack was the expensive sensi seeds

these are all topped n in a dp90 tent under a t5 4 bulb and stinking to fuck. Having to drop down to 1x600 and a 1.2 squared tent for flower, its gona be tight lol. Only thing that bothers me is my loft is sealed, thinking about drilling holes in the eves for me air out, any other idea's ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 7, 2015)

Last of me NL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2015)

this thread reeks of tiny penis insecurity.

i have it on unassailable authority from pinworm that dannyboy is hung.

how does that make you cunts with poor dental hygiene feel?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread reeks of tiny penis insecurity.
> 
> i have it on unassailable authority from pinworm that dannyboy is hung.
> 
> how does that make you cunts with poor dental hygiene feel?


I might spend a penny and then head off to the bedfordshire


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2015)

Lool, when you say % it doesn't seem so bad but that 14% that don't have insurance is... 32 million Americans!!! in england it's 0 in Ireland it's 0.. Ok? Jog on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lool, when you say % it doesn't seem so bad but that 14% that don't have insurance is... 32 million Americans!!! in england it's 0 in Ireland it's 0.. Ok? Jog on.


it's actually 12.9%. math is tough though for you racially superior sorts though.

still embarrassing though. it's down from 18% or so just a few years ago thanks to our beloved black president, barack obama.

do you have any idea how many white women this black man is saving? you should love him for that fact alone.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2015)

morning all I been in bed till 11 am rotting my teeth hows u lot, well obviously not the moron cockworshippers and as for Obama being black lol, Americans always think theyre right and bomb the rest of the world, shame most of u r getting wiped out with stealth poisons, makes sense clean the planet of filth imo, ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2015)

gonna grind some Columbian beans, have a vape and chill the fuk out, got trimming later and some very fat colas of zlh that I will leave for another week to fatten em rite out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2015)

I just got a fancy coffee maker a couple of days back. I've been wired since.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 8, 2015)

Fuckers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2015)

Just popped 50mg of mdma up each nostril..bring it on woot woot walking dogs gonna be a laugh


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Just popped 50mg of mdma up each nostril..bring it on woot woot walking dogs gonna be a laugh


Shud a put it in a skin and dropped it man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread reeks of tiny penis insecurity.
> 
> i have it on unassailable authority from pinworm that dannyboy is hung.
> 
> how does that make you cunts with poor dental hygiene feel?


Suppose its not much use wen ya take it up the ass


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Just popped 50mg of mdma up each nostril..bring it on woot woot walking dogs gonna be a laugh



we started getting it in capsules now down here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rambo check ya emails matey I canna txt ya back bro.....yes relax dogs gonna be fucked lolol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2015)

@Pompeygrow ......about a pound.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> @Pompeygrow ......about a pound.
> View attachment 3327531




what the fuck you going on about ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what the fuck you going on about ?


His just shown ya wat he likes to get up to in his spare time


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lax wer are ya ??? Poor fckr probaly dance round sum field in the middle of the bog ha


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2015)

i reckon we'll be seeing the slippers tonight







well it wasn't the best grow, the buds aren't very dense and they are a bit too dry but fuck me i've never had a cheese that knocked me out like this. 13 weeks flowering makes a difference to the high, definately not daytime smoke for me


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2015)

nice g what cheese is it ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2015)

so danny boy whats with the big hissy fit and the ban hammer, lol, powerhungry baby mod ha ha what an embarrassing thing to do the shame must be awful lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2015)

oh yeah for those that are new to this, dannyboy the cat avvi above was made mod, got upset cos we called him a fag a few times and he went beserk banning 30 people even though he ws told he was a nobody and wasn't allowed to ban anyone, anyway Sunni had to ban his arse ha ha ....and now hes back to get a pasting


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2015)

i do what i can to not judge, but i don't mind stirrin the pot on occasion. noticed how this thread has a cannabis theme mostly and along with kind hearted bullshitting.

there's admin talk about mr shine and me becoming the exclusive new uk thread mods.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2015)

@zeddd i was just taking out the trash.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2015)

well i think as this is meant to be The UK Growers Thread that only ppl from uk should be able to use it unless ur invited in


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2015)

oh the yanks invade wherever they please we used to it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2015)

I got an invite....from this dame


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 8, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> @zeddd i was just taking out the trash.


Hence why u took urself out so


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 
BITCH PLEASE. XO ; )


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 8, 2015)

@Pinworm 


 @dannyboy602 





@repressed British people


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh the yanks invade wherever they please we used to it


The yanks?...
What about India? Hong Kong? Hell Scotland? British occupation?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so danny boy whats with the big hissy fit and the ban hammer, lol, powerhungry baby mod ha ha what an embarrassing thing to do the shame must be awful lol


did a white supremacist just accuse someone else of being power hungry?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> well i think as this is meant to be The UK Growers Thread that only ppl from uk should be able to use it unless ur invited in


seeing as how america made the UK our bitch, i think americans should decide who is allowed to post in this thread.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> seeing as how america made the UK our bitch, i think americans should decide who is allowed to post in this thread.


On this website that happens to be based in the United States


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2015)

Haha We'll be collapsing their economy soon just for shits and giggles...................oh dam........i feel a song comming on.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Monin lads i see the yanks cant keep away... i personally think its a jealousy thing which is cool i know it must be hard tryn to prove urself to be accepted ... 

anyhow heres an aul read for yas 

http://www.102thebeatfm.com/exclusive-former-death-row-artist-rb-legend-danny-boy-comes-out-and-wants-the-world-to-hear-his-story/


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> On this website that happens to be based in the United States


Really is it cud hav sworn it was based in north korea


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Harya Irish?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> Harya Irish?


Not bad shine hows u ?? 

@LAX are u still alive man ??


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad shine hows u ??
> 
> @LAX are u still alive man ??


I'm well  smokin some afghan  how's the winter weather in Ireland?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> I'm well  smokin some afghan  how's the winter weather in Ireland?


well its 8am here and i just smokin a fatty before work so things aint to bad


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> well its 8am here and i just smokin a fatty before work so things aint to bad


Dope!
Be blessed Irish!
Good luck with work!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Midnight with lost angels

(another words it's midnight here in Los Angeles)
*Scarpers*


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2015)

watch you dont get popped by gangbangers yo! i hear there are a lot of dark skinned people there who call each other the N word


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> watch you dont get popped by gangbangers yo! i hear there are a lot of dark skinned people there who call each other the N word


And they put their babies in the bathtub when I walk down the street in case I start shooting
(I'm highly aggressive in person)


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2015)

i bet you have an ak and a turban


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

And ironically enough yes I have been shot several times in Los Angeles but it was always white people


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Colt 44's and a driving cap Actually *white guy and a classical music/lit buff*


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> And ironically enough yes I have been shot several times in Los Angeles but it was always white people


cops? they are the only white people in america who shoot ppl surely, or was it those pesky high school kids who go on rampages because they can't get pussy because they are afraid to admit they are gay?.

a colt 44 is no match for an assault rifle, protect yourself and the ones you care about ffs


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Skinheads actually...
...repo disagreements


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2015)

well if you paid your fucking bills!..................

and yes i heavily believe in the second amendment


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2015)

Feeling fresh today took 3 100mg to test it n yup it works lol happy I've the d10s took 2 this morning...dont think I needed em but they were by my bedside I'd of been a fool not to take 2...liking the d10s great start to the morning...might have a beer soon lol @ Irish, I've always preferred snorting it... It's as bad as speed n omg I looooooved the burn after a big fan tine lol but when I did was half a dose n up each shooter, walked the dog dropped another n bout hour later I dropped another n that was me sorted n before I went to bed 2 b10 woke up fresh like a daisy


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad shine hows u ??
> 
> @LAX are u still alive man ??


]


Mr. Shine said:


> I'm well  smokin some afghan  how's the winter weather in Ireland?





irish4:20 said:


> well its 8am here and i just smokin a fatty before work so things aint to bad





Mr. Shine said:


> Dope!
> Be blessed Irish!
> Good luck with work!
> 
> View attachment 3327980


SUCH EACH OTHERS FUCKING DICKS ALREADY..


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> SUCH EACH OTHERS FUCKING DICKS ALREADY..


And here cums the jealousy again its ok sun il share shine


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Feeling fresh today took 3 100mg to test it n yup it works lol happy I've the d10s took 2 this morning...dont think I needed em but they were by my bedside I'd of been a fool not to take 2...liking the d10s great start to the morning...might have a beer soon lol @ Irish, I've always preferred snorting it... It's as bad as speed n omg I looooooved the burn after a big fan tine lol but when I did was half a dose n up each shooter, walked the dog dropped another n bout hour later I dropped another n that was me sorted n before I went to bed 2 b10 woke up fresh like a daisy


Ha glad ur enjoying it man


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> well if you paid your fucking bills!..................
> 
> and yes i heavily believe in the second amendment


yes
If they paid they bills we wouldn't have been taking they're shitty cars back


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> SUCH EACH OTHERS FUCKING DICKS ALREADY..


Can't dog too busy grinning in yer ear ese


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> Can't dog too busy grinning in yer moms ear ese
> View attachment 3328025





Mr. Shine said:


> ¡Balls Deep!


Sounds horrible. I apologize on behalf of my mom..


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds horrible. I apologize on behalf of my mom..


Your so gracious!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> Can't dog too busy grinning in yer ear ese
> View attachment 3328025


That better sun-shizzle?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Where ya gettin ya blues from laxxy? I could do with some me self been having trouble getting to sleep the past couple of weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sweet man....I was up till 3am last night playing cod lolol feel fucked now


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bizzle those blues are lovely got some off Irish man lemme know if n when you've em next..



ell obviously since ther not home grown or made, ther pharma mate. they dont tend to vary much lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sweet man....I was up till 3am last night playing cod lolol feel fucked now



cod?cod? on what?

im hammering destiny still lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ps4 nugga I whatsapped u the other day but your an ignorant cunt aint ya lolol....I need some more games mate only got AW so need to start building a collection now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2015)

Talking the missus into letting me get a ps4 lol would be hilarious if the thread had their own teams online..


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2015)

zues on agora has some banging vals proper activas 10mg in origanal packaging, u deffo can feel the difference to the pharm stuff compared to most generics, all are generic really now cause the patent run out yrs back, and im pretty shore roche stopped making them years ago aswel.

but the activas n teva are the main pharm uk blues brands now and as i say you can deffo feel that alot not all non pharm generics are not the full dosage per pill, sometimes you get a lucky batch tho n they are dosed more than they spose to be lol

best benzo is 2mg clonzepam tho imo, hits the hard n lasts long, a vendor called maligan is ya man for them hes been around yrs n they are the real mcoy, come from hungary.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Right sound lax think I know which ones they are now I might get me sen some the other night I got like and hours sleep ffs.....Yeh we could make our own clan and just tear shit up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey nu if a SD doesn't make it the next day can I get my money back?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey nu if a SD doesn't make it the next day can I get my money back?


yeah u can.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Someone get me some benzos lololol SAS Bonn get some etizolams the other day there fuckin good man and make me dead horny lol cabbaged and horny its great


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah u can.


sound I'll ring em up and see what's what then


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> sound I'll ring em up and see what's what then


yeah they will refund u, i think it will be a cheque tho.

is a rarity tho that a SD dont make it on time, ive only ever had one it was miss sorted sent to ireland then finally to scotland lol i didnt claim the refund mind, thought that would be pushing it a tad seeing as it was green in the parcel lol did shit a brick tho when it didnt turn up, but rang em n found out it was miss sorted n about the refund etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah was zues benzos I was looking at but was off by 0.01 of a coin so I've had to put a tenner in lol now i gotta wait n see it after all the taxes (virion) I'll have enough..if not imma be pisssssed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Aye well apparently it didn't make it because of the weather which is understandable with the wind n shit I'll wait till it lands before I do any complaining ay lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah was zues benzos I was looking at but was off by 0.01 of a coin so I've had to put a tenner in lol now i gotta wait n see it after all the taxes (virion) I'll have enough..if not imma be pisssssed


yeah ive had a few orders of him, they aint the cheapest but they are real pharm blues.

i really wana try dexerdrine, aint a great fan of phet but its pharm phet they give it out mainly to the people with that illness where you just fall asleep all the time lol and i think they give it out in the states for adhd n the likes off, they spose to be real nice super clean phet buzz, where dished out in the UK back in the 60s/70s as diet pills lol

aint cheap tho bout a fiver a 5mg pill, n you would need 20-40mg for a good buzz.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2015)

Waiting on pezzas package since last week..between the aftermath of the hols n extreme weather conditionss shits gonna be slowed right down..


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Waiting on pezzas package since last week..between the aftermath of the hols n extreme weather conditionss shits gonna be slowed right down..


i got 56 blues from zues for new years, ordered em on the saturday they where delivered on the tues 30th sweeeet lol, he ships stuff fast other orders have been ndd.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

12 cans of Newport ordered a honey bee extractor kit and a temp gun can't wait to make some errl next week


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Howdy lads wats happenin fckin dirty day here tday.... glad those blues are workin for ya lax cause like newuser said they aint half as strong as pharma 1s ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 9, 2015)

Aye from what I can remember that last batch was a bit hit n miss some did the trick and some never...teva are my fave and etizolams there bangin lol and legal


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye from what I can remember that last batch was a bit hit n miss some did the trick and some never...teva are my fave and etizolams there bangin lol and legal


Knowin my fckn luck lax got the fukn good uns ha  ..... lads im pissin meself watchn that playstation live ... ive seen sum crazy shit on it 1 day there was 3 young 1s wrestlin naked


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 9, 2015)

afternoon guys all kicking off in france aint it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys all kicking off in france aint it


When I hear the police sirens, I'm thinking of inspector Clouseau !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 9, 2015)

man these Compact Fluorescents bulbs are real bright only 30w lights up my hole garden lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2015)

Coins still not in my account so went with klayman he's got some polish stuff that is legit when searched diazepam slovakofarma us the brand


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> Colt 44's and a driving cap Actually *white guy and a classical music/lit buff*


u couldn't shoot your way out of a flower shop ya fruit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've got uncle butt fuck and the gang on ignore its the best way dnt see their shit don't acknowledge it


continuing to talk about me constantly kinda defeats the purpose of the ignore function.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2015)

well the terpinator feedback from the customers is very positive, buds feel heavier with same dry, smell is more complex and more than 50 % more intense (guessing) stone is stronger....when I fed it to my sog later that day I was getting incredible aromas in the tent at 2 weeks flower exo, normally cant smell much in the tent due to airflow to filters


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well the terpinator feedback from the customers is very positive, buds feel heavier with same dry, smell is more complex and more than 50 % more intense (guessing) stone is stronger....when I fed it to my sog later that day I was getting incredible aromas in the tent at 2 weeks flower exo, normally cant smell much in the tent due to airflow to filters


I bet he's really Purdy buck!
Big doey squishy white ass!
* evil prison thoughts*


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna guess that at one time, you were a well-adjusted, happy person. perhaps even a nice girlfriend and a job.
> 
> you came home from work one day to find her banging some black dude.
> 
> ...


Zeddd claims the reason he's racist is that when he took his trip around Africa that they would not except his help


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Ruined hands (at least as far as articulate work like typing) SPEACH to text technology

I'm literally talking to you and reading your responses


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Sometimes the machine will confuse to nearly identical sounding words


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> speech


Quite


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> quite or quiet?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> I just like your fine ass cheeks zeddd I'm not trying to hate on you


I have had plenty of your faggot attention most of my adult life, I have brutally beaten a couple of your homo tribe on 2 occasions in sexual self defence....one wont ever hear properly again, must be dangerous hitting on the wrong man thinking hes a puff ha ha ....?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I have had plenty of your faggot attention most of my adult life, I have brutally beaten a couple of your homo tribe on 2 occasions in sexual self defence....one wont ever hear properly again, must be dangerous hitting on the wrong man thinking hes a puff ha ha ....?


Being a qualified internet psychologist i can safely say this is the incident that has triggered your psychosis zedd. I just want to let you know, what happened to you was wrong but not all gay men want to sexually assault you.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup!^^


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)

That's awesome I used to call uncle buck McCauley Culkin


----------



## Terry385 (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

What happen lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> Everyone of those had to do with the UK


as did mine.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 10, 2015)

Mornin lads ... I think im startin to figure out why they think were crazy in here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2015)

how cute, they think they're just too smart for us. yet they spell at a second grade level.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Being a qualified internet psychologist i can safely say this is the incident that has triggered your psychosis zedd. I just want to let you know, what happened to you was wrong but not all gay men want to sexually assault you.


Ermmmmm, I think you will find they will !, have you seen him ?, he's fucking gorge ! Mmmmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2015)

Suppose that makes me a genius!


irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads ... I think im startin to figure out why they think were crazy in here


 some session lads n the mdma was sooo nice, it didn't even effect my erection!! I've no fucking come down n dropped the last 2 vals so now I'm totally our..gonna see if I can get some hash later


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

@Z , how much terpinator u using per ltr m8 ? , mine just arrived .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2015)

Talkin of hash....I got 25g of charas, half of what I've been waitin on for months ffs....where's the other half? He ain't gettin NO coin I tell ye lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2015)

Are those trolls? Abehows the hash hydro? Definitely deny n get wm coins back...u deserve it for the fu king wait...so is the important drop safe now? Still waiting on pezza stuff n some d10s


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well the terpinator feedback from the customers is very positive, buds feel heavier with same dry, smell is more complex and more than 50 % more intense (guessing) stone is stronger....when I fed it to my sog later that day I was getting incredible aromas in the tent at 2 weeks flower exo, normally cant smell much in the tent due to airflow to filters


The world of plant compound extraction and worldwide suppliers is a small one... I am going to be extra careful with my wording here as my hobby as a small grower could be compromised quite easily, I retire in 5 years anyway so losing my job wouldn't be the end of the world! Regarding the 'Terpinator' we have 2 which are currently marketed to the Hydroponics market...

There's Green Planet who are best buddies with the homos from ONA. They buy product from a company who I supply to so somethings ok with it! However so do these Homochem people from ONA, not my favourite people in the world! Met them all twice at trade shows, nothing more than a fancy sales campaign from a bunch of lying, over exaggerating 'smart cunt' mates knocking up 'Air Freshener' in a barn! Everyone got sucked in to their 'Odour Neutraliser Agent' bollocks... Including me who works in the extraction of terps, sterols, oils and sells to the medical bio-industry, fuck me they are good and I'm gullible...!

And then theres some from Rhizoflora who are marketing their own version... gmail email address and cheap PC World 'website in a box' doesn't instill confidence but at the end of the day results are all that matters and I try not to assume the worst! Unlike Lambo 2 (Jnr 1) who is a typical teenage nightmare refusing to sleep a wink last night because a black man walked in to our cul-de-sac... 

I have ordered both to compare them and see if theres something in the formula which enables the synthesis of these additional terps. When I did my experiment I used Polysorbate 20 a coconut derived fatty acid as a wetting agent/emulsifier but either at too high a ppm or it was just wrong full stop? I honestly suspect that Rhizo ripped off Green Planet, but I can do a fair analysis of both products formulas as an interesting little article for those sad enough to be interested in this area.,


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @Z , how much terpinator u using per ltr m8 ? , mine just arrived .


Out of curiosity WF which did you buy?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are those trolls? Abehows the hash hydro? Definitely deny n get wm coins back...u deserve it for the fu king wait...so is the important drop safe now? Still waiting on pezza stuff n some d10s


Na m8 the first thing never came, it was the first half of the reship that came, he sent them a week apart so the second should be here early next week if it's coming. He maybe never sent it, I'll wait to next week then hit resolve I think, fucking wanker!
And tbh I don't think the charas is all it's made out to be, but I've been smoking a fair bit over Xmas. Nice enough smoke but don't think it's that strong


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2015)

its not the greatest charas in the world ive deffo had much better than blossoms, but it also cost alot more than his.

my 50g came in 2wks or it didnt lol got half or was it all? the coin back n a fresh 50g reship lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its not the greatest charas in the world ive deffo had much better than blossoms, but it also cost alot more than his.
> 
> my 50g came in 2wks or it didnt lol got half or was it all? the coin back n a fresh 50g reship lol


Aye I'm having no luck with it m8, I've had no big red letters either so fuck knows. The other half might come next week but if not he's gettin fuck all if I can help it


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'm having no luck with it m8, I've had no big red letters either so fuck knows. The other half might come next week but if not he's gettin fuck all if I can help it


hes a pretty legit vendor, has been around since sr1 use to be called anchor.

you dont always get letters mate with every seizure, he also has a perfect rating on agora so in resolution u may lose out but fuck it, worth a bash.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hes a pretty legit vendor, has been around since sr1 use to be called anchor.
> 
> you dont always get letters mate with every seizure, he also has a perfect rating on agora so in resolution u may lose out but fuck it, worth a bash.


Aye he has great reviews but fuck me this is a joke lol. Who ever deals with the resolve can they go thru the messages we have sent to each other? Hope so cos then they'll get a feel for what's goin on and hopefully see it from my side lol.....I mean 4 fuckin months for half of what u order, not good business


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he has great reviews but fuck me this is a joke lol. Who ever deals with the resolve can they go thru the messages we have sent to each other? Hope so cos then they'll get a feel for what's goin on and hopefully see it from my side lol.....I mean 4 fuckin months for half of what u order, not good business


yeah when you go to resolve all the message's are there for them to read, 4months is a tad long lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Out of curiosity WF which did you buy?


Greenplanet Lambo, just got a ltr, although , at 30ml every 4 ltr, I'm going to need a shed load in my 200ltr res ! Frigg that, I'm shelling out a fortune already on H&G full range I'm using.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 10, 2015)

that terps is the bollox man, seriously its like a super strong pngent exo, copared to normal exo, much heavier stone IMHO and the smells is much more sticky nd lingers like

all in all its a very very good product and who cares wat ther webiste is like long as the shit works?
guys on here have ther own mixture of tea lll the time, they just dont market it like the turps guys did.

anwyays afternoon. just popping in about to fire the ps4 up and play detsiny


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmmmmm looks like I might have to get a bottle now lol sounds the mutts nuts like


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hmmmmm looks like I might have to get a bottle now lol sounds the mutts nuts like


A bottle ?, at 30ml every 4ltr I think u best get a tanker G !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol ffs just ordered a litre £18 just had to join the teprinator crew felt all left out lolol think I'll just bang 50ml per 10 litre see if it makes any improvement...zedd better not be getting commission on this haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2015)

Definitely fell off the wagon, drank a bottle of southern comfort last night coming down n been drinking Erdington since breakfast now I'm on some shandy shit the gf had lol oooops


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2015)

The terpinator reps are great was telling em the postage from England costs the same as the product n of they new of any Irish stores that sell it n yesterday I got an email from a hydro store up north saying they have it n postage anywhere in irelands a fiver! Happy days


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The terpinator reps are great was telling em the postage from England costs the same as the product n of they new of any Irish stores that sell it n yesterday I got an email from a hydro store up north saying they have it n postage anywhere in irelands a fiver! Happy days


Probly the one I buy from


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely fell off the wagon, drank a bottle of southern comfort last night coming down n been drinking Erdington since breakfast now I'm on some shandy shit the gf had lol oooops


Good man lax get it into ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2015)

Bet zeddds getting a cut lol him n lambo are in on it..pushing their snake ois on us


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

^^^^^ No one do voodo like he do voodo !


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 10, 2015)

It's great in here when u fags are in bed, thank fuck for the time difference...


----------



## indikat (Jan 10, 2015)

orite lads long time no see how are we all then ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 10, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Out of curiosity...?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi im new here...is this UK androgyny thread?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 10, 2015)

Trolling a growing forum lmao...get a grip women sat there getting wet over talking shit all day you're fucking pathetic, a waste of space the best part of ya ran down your mums leg you fucking parasites


----------



## indikat (Jan 10, 2015)

bunch o fairys got nothing bettr to doo yank benders are the worst imo


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 10, 2015)

U guys are sooo butt hurt...shall i kiss it and make it better?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 10, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hi im new here...is this UK androgyny thread?
> View attachment 3328805


Hey dannyboy i see they finally finished this for ya ... dnt know wer ul put it cause uve a fckn massive mouth but id say ur hole is even bigger ... suppose they shud start on sumtin bigger


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 10, 2015)

@irish4:20 ...you're funny. who ARE you?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 10, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> @irish4:20 ...you're funny. who ARE you?


Ohh i dnt know if i hav the time tnite to get into it


----------



## indikat (Jan 10, 2015)

so whose Narcissus then some yank fag child raping plant killer imo


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 10, 2015)

Fuckin last time I leave stuff veggin on top floor to get outta control, I've had to shift em all into me old flower tent 3 floors down in basement... feels like av run a marathon, as opposed to eaten 2-3 as I do! I cleaned the cunt out, bombed it even vacuumed the floor! Anyway thats it now I'm gonna keep it super clean, even bought some o' them crocs for going inside lol...! Me plants ar fucked tho and if they don't come round after tomorrows transplanting to some 11L pots then its curtains for the little sluts!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Fuckin last time I leave stuff veggin on top floor to get outta control, I've had to shift em all into me old flower tent 3 floors down in basement... feels like av run a marathon, as opposed to eaten 2-3 as I do! I cleaned the cunt out, bombed it even vacuumed the floor! Anyway thats it now I'm gonna keep it super clean, even bought some o' them crocs for going inside lol...! Me plants ar fucked tho and if they don't come round after tomorrows transplanting View attachment 3328955 to some 11L pots then its curtains for the little sluts!


Nice m8, I'm using adjustawings for the first time, how u finding them ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Lambo... (Jan 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Nice m8, I'm using adjustawings for the first time, how u finding them ?


Better than those standard dutch barn shitters imo cos they dissipate heat more effectively don't hurt your forehead as much when you walk into em' and they have an amazing spread.... a bit like the wife! The bulb moves down for a softer light if you want to treat them to a bath of CSL or power wash etc.

I bought some new 125mm ducting off some fan company online but check this out, its full of tiny fucking holes?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 10, 2015)

Do u use the heat spreaders Lam, I am, but there seems to be dark spots under the front of bulb.u can get em real close though


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 10, 2015)

My meter actually gave me the most efficient reading on full spread, no heat guard, lamp as near to reflector as possible and about 3-4 inch under the tension wire. Obviously this was an incident type reading which I averaged out but the light is stronger 3-4 inches beneath the wire at the edges.

I did have cool tubes in here before but it were shit for a good even light intensity so now I have put an 8 inch cool box reflector on the other side that blows out to the gull-wings at same level. I've had all 4 x 600w on full twat since lunchtime, recirculating through an 8 inch 900mm Rhino and an 8" Can Fan. Its stayed at 32ish all day so thats ok for me, lights out the thermostat kicks in at around 23 so they should fill out this week in the bigger pots.


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 10, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> Better than those standard dutch barn shitters imo cos they dissipate heat more effectively don't hurt your forehead as much when you walk into em' and they have an amazing spread.... a bit like the wife! The bulb moves down for a softer light if you want to treat them to a bath of CSL or power wash etc.
> 
> I bought some new 125mm ducting off some fan company online but check this out, its full of tiny fucking holes?


Fucking hell, that's proper low grade, 3rd world level shit! 

Sorry to laugh at your misfortune, but I've been living in a "developing country" for many years and that's the sort of shit they get up to if you give them a chance. Cheeky fuckers! At least you'll be able to speak to 'em and sort it out I'd imagine. I'm always telling people how product quality and service levels are better back home in the UK, but that is some shameful sheeit! Still, can't touch an English supermarket anywhere on the planet!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 10, 2015)

nice size room that lam m8 ive looking at building a slightly bigger room then the 1,2x1,2 tent i have i got a bit of a list of most f the things i need lol just needs a good reflector cos i got the cheap euro one at min and was looking at the adjustawings they alright then yeh ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> that terps is the bollox man, seriously its like a super strong pngent exo, copared to normal exo, much heavier stone IMHO and the smells is much more sticky nd lingers like
> 
> all in all its a very very good product and who cares wat ther webiste is like long as the shit works?
> guys on here have ther own mixture of tea lll the time, they just dont market it like the turps guys did.
> ...


*it's
*pungent
*compared
*and
*what
*their
*website
*their
*all
*anyway
*destiny

just thought i'd help you on your quest to be racially superior.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2015)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8772014

The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. *Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli.* The groups did not differ in aggression. *Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.*


----------



## Sativied (Jan 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8772014
> 
> The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. *Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli.* The groups did not differ in aggression. *Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2015)

i did not duvkef any vovk today.

just so everyone knows.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah I really like them and they come flat packed, easy to assemble too. If you have a 1.2 I'd go for the medium size but the large does fit. There just isn't enough space around it imo, I find that unless you have pretty decent air flow it tends to create an umbrella effect, as in rain from above and dryer than you'd like under the canopy... 

Anyway its Sunday and I've been bummed once again at the casino, had a fine 10oz fillet steak, mushrooms, double egg, chips and onion rings for breakfast so firing up the new motor and off fishing till 12 



Pompeygrow said:


> nice size room that lam m8 ive looking at building a slightly bigger room then the 1,2x1,2 tent i have i got a bit of a list of most f the things i need lol just needs a good reflector cos i got the cheap euro one at min and was looking at the adjustawings they alright then yeh ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mornin lads wats happen with yas just rollin a j of exo and makin a coffee ... hav a gud day fishin lambo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2015)

lol, he's quoting himself now.

fucking meltdown.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, he's quoting himself now.
> 
> fucking meltdown.


Thats it ??


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

all yanks back on ignore, homos hate being ignored reminds them of school days and parental rejection, fact is they die off and are just remembered for their amusing gait and lispy vouces ha ha hows all the real people tday then?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wats up zedd man hows things ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> homos hate being ignored reminds them of school days and parental rejection


kinda sounds like you are talking from personal experience. that describes none of the gay people i know.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 11, 2015)

ok thats m8 the new room wll me 1.2 x 2 x 2 not much bigger but will be better for my needs ok ill look at medium one or shall i go for 2 smalls as im going for 2x600s in new room


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just skinning first of the day, been up all morning sorting my tax return out, cunt of a job but now it's done just gotta wait for the cheque. 
On my next run I was goina go 6 lemon and 3 psycho, but tbh the more I look at the heads on the lemon I might just go all lemon, it's all about the yeild ain't it. There both crackin smoke anyway, just hope someone else is holdin onto the psychosis if I get rid of it for a bit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2015)

Who wants a piece of banana? it's extremely sweet all that's left it the tip because I ate the rest.. .  
first come first serve!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats up zedd man hows things ?


 yeah im good mate just chucked 250 l soil in the garden and vaping on zlh goota stop physical work for a bit I bin at it 2 hours lol, gunna cook roast chicken with bread sauce later hopefully the mrs will pick up some red wine later..water plants trim plants smoke plants..yano rockstar life not


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

Just ordered one of these, http://www.drdabber.com/shop/ghost-globe-full-prescription-kit#customer-reviews for some reason I have lost the bottom half of my vape pen, searched high and low and not to be found. Anyway, got it form these guys in the UK>http://www.vapefiend.co.uk/home-vaporizers.html A dr Dabber. Ghost pen.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

Easy lads how are we all then? I k ow what u mean hydro for my next next run I've taken 4 lem and 1 psy and 1 exo next time I'm doing 4 lem and 2 psy got to keep the cheese its all some folk want round here, but that lemon is a keeper just a bastard to clone like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lolol careful there Mr sunshine uncle butt fucks gonna have a heart attack looking at that banana lmao...I can't believe you've sat there and sculptured a banana into a cock oh wait yes I can


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

DST said:


> Just ordered one of these, http://www.drdabber.com/shop/ghost-globe-full-prescription-kit#customer-reviews for some reason I have lost the bottom half of my vape pen, searched high and low and not to be found. Anyway, got it form these guys in the UK>http://www.vapefiend.co.uk/home-vaporizers.html A dr Dabber. Ghost pen.


have u ever tried the arizer D? I've heard some good things about it like as good as the cano but a lot cheaper?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy lads how are we all then? I k ow what u mean hydro for my next next run I've taken 4 lem and 1 psy and 1 exo next time I'm doing 4 lem and 2 psy got to keep the cheese its all some folk want round here, but that lemon is a keeper just a bastard to clone like


I found the lemon easier to clone this time than the psycho, with a bit of training u get loadsa big heads on the lemon too. Hate to let psychosis go but fuck it, might just have to

And anything sells round here lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong maybe its a bit too hot next time I'll take the 600 out and put a 250 in just to start em....I've got half a jar of lemon and a full jar of chosis and the lemon is going fast lol can't keep my grubby hands off it and like zedd says its a happy weed ain't it at night I sit thee giggling at everything


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> have u ever tried the arizer D? I've heard some good things about it like as good as the cano but a lot cheaper?


I am fairly new to the vape scene. I ended up with a fairly generic one (pen variety) that I was given and I found it nice when on the move. A small tub with concentrate and a pen and you are set. I really abused the other one to the point of the filament looking wrecked, and now I can't find half of it (I have a feeling my son's hidden it somewhere - thankfully the battery part - as he has managed to grab a few things off my office table of late). This one was only 67gbp inc delivery so nothing too expensive. Whats with the arizer, any good?

Oh, I have smoked plenty of vape bags from Volcanos over the year and read their, Crafty portable device is good.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

The arizer is a bit like the volcano just doesn't look as simple to attach and detatch the bags tho....I've got a little top-vape its not a bad piece of kit for free but not as tasty as the cano...think I prefer good old combustion tho lol still haven't bought a dab rig tho its not gonna be long as gonna be making a bit of erl next week....aye I've seen that crafty portable didn't know the makers of the cano made it that's why its getting bit of hype then


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

just chopped 2 lems with massive colas for a clone and they very stinky, must try and keep some to cure


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree, I tend to combust more than vape. My rig is used every day as well. Just handy for on the run, not sur eI would get a volcano for home.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

how did u train urs hydro, I got some overvegged im gunna have to top I think


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

If the canos were like £150-200 then I'd get one but 4's a bit steep for me.....aye zedd she's s real keeper man gonna be in my garden for as long as I can keep her there


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey peeps I've not posted for a couple of months just got bk off my holidays here are my pure kush the girls are only 4 weeks old seem to be growing really well under 2 x 250w cfl's hopfully be able to get some cuttings pretty soon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how did u train urs hydro, I got some overvegged im gunna have to top I think


It was my m8 done it on these ones while I was away, he just pinched the stems and tied them down so they wouldn't bounce back up too quickly. Done it a few times thru veg.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If the canos were like £150-200 then I'd get one but 4's a bit steep for me.....aye zedd she's s real keeper man gonna be in my garden for as long as I can keep her there


I got mine for 350 euro deliverd cant complain


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just gave the ladies ther last lollipopping another bag full lol....now me arms and hands are itching ta fuck man happens every time I play with em....stalks ok these lot are twice as fat as the last already can't wait to hit em with the terpinator now


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


>


ha ha baz country life hey, bet that started out with....go find that cow whisperer off the caravan site, she ll know how to calm it...lmfao boooooofff


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just gave the ladies ther last lollipopping another bag full lol....now me arms and hands are itching ta fuck man happens every time I play with em....stalks ok these lot are twice as fat as the last already can't wait to hit em with the terpinator now


 theres this lovely smell u get off em with it im doin molasses and terps on a sq m of exo sog...stinky


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lolol aya I've seen that vid before it must of broke her feckin jaw man......have u seen that yank show the amazing race a woman gets full on smashed in the face with a watermelon pmsl I'm talking full on!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yano I haven't used any mol all the past grow or this one I'll have to nip h+b and get a few jars ....I love the smell the lems leaves behind on ya fingers just off the stalks its sweet and skunky and fucking delicious lol with the terps its gonna be hard on material


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol aya I've seen that vid before it must of broke her feckin jaw man......have u seen that yank show the amazing race a woman gets full on smashed in the face with a watermelon pmsl I'm talking full on!


 link?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


They dnt call it amazing race for nuthin ha


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 11, 2015)

melon crackers anonymous, thread uk.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @Z , how much terpinator u using per ltr m8 ? , mine just arrived .


Bump


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2015)

is it any coincidence that...

"UK grower's thread"

is an anagram for...

"retard's huge work"?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol careful there Mr sunshine uncle butt fucks gonna have a heart attack looking at that banana lmao...I can't believe you've sat there and sculptured a banana into a cock oh wait yes I can


Art doesn't make itself ! I'm sculpting a bigger one just for you mate.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Art doesn't make itself ! I'm sculpting a bigger one just for you mate.



Use a papaya.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 12, 2015)

Or you could use a mushroom


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue pits 7 days under 400mh 


And what's due down them tall shitters 

Just waiting for my m8s to get sum snips off to root and get going again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2015)

Alreet fellas checked and all me seeds have sprouted now  cuts still haven't rooted got major swelling and yellow leaves but no roots lol...just had a nice wake n bake with a fat lemon joint now its time to doss around the house all day I suppose


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreet fellas checked and all me seeds have sprouted now  cuts still haven't rooted got major swelling and yellow leaves but no roots lol...just had a nice wake n bake with a fat lemon joint now its time to doss around the house all day I suppose


IM a professional "dosser" m8 if u need any tips.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol I think I'm doing just fine the Mrs seems to think so anyway haha I could turn pro me self soon with the right training ya rekon you could be my mentor?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 12, 2015)

Evening lads just hme from work and the fairy has been to visit so its a happy monday


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol I think I'm doing just fine the Mrs seems to think so anyway haha I could turn pro me self soon with the right training ya rekon you could be my mentor?


Professional dosser sounds brill unfortunately I have to many kids and gotta go work but upside to things I dnt have to spend much time with Mrs she's at work all day while I'm attempting to the ladies


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeh I'm getting good I've just got the natural ability to be a 'pro dosser" born with it lmao......you got the vape fired up then Irish? Been curing my trim up opened the jar today and its stinking man hopefully I'll make a nice bit a wax off this lot just waiting for me tube and gas now it better come 2morro


----------



## budolskie (Jan 12, 2015)

Iv been on the nail all day as running low on weed and the wax keeps me out the jar haha and as for dossing I got to be up there with the pros


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's my ladies not much to look at now like but gonna be some bonnie lasses these are....I've made bho a couple of times but whipped it into budder this time I'm just gonna let it sit on a griddle until I've got honeycomb/wax hopefully lol we'll see how it goes anyway


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here's my ladies not much to look at now like but gonna be some bonnie lasses these are....I've made bho a couple of times but whipped it into budder this time I'm just gonna let it sit on a griddle until I've got honeycomb/wax hopefully lol we'll see how it goes anyway


They look sweet as fuck to me G, my Cheesels are are looking a bit fucked today after moving them, transplanting to big pots, trimming bottoms, LST'ing, cracking a few gangly stems and topping em... 
My stuff arrived for doing a bit of me own wax today so gonna have a go tomorrow night, I'll be playing with a few ideas running through the old nut...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

morning all, lambo the terps im usin is the green planet? one, u rec u could get the formulation for it?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

yo zeddd hows it going man


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> morning all, lambo the terps im usin is the green planet? one, u rec u could get the formulation for it?


R u feeding the turpinator as directed on tub m8 ?, 1 Ltr won't even cover a res change for me (200ltr)


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

good thanks pompey just same ols shit dif day, what u growin?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> R u feeding the turpinator as directed on tub m8 ?, 1 Ltr won't even cover a res change for me (200ltr)


 no baz im using 6 ml l, 2 x weekly


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

ide just add a hit to the res every now and then...?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

im doing silver haze m8 5weeks into flower now looking good not that tall tho mite of been cause i cut all shit of then put them in to 12/12 the 2 weeks later cut more shit of but i dont no only about 2.5ft veg for 6weeks but i have got about 6 tops on each plant that could be why also may be longer veg as i was training them


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> im doing silver haze m8 5weeks into flower now looking good not that tall tho mite of been cause i cut all shit of then put them in to 12/12 the 2 weeks later cut more shit of but i dont no only about 2.5ft veg for 6weeks but i have got about 6 tops on each plant that could be why also may be longer veg as i was training them


 u grow in soil?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

Morning all....I had some ssh once it tasted like Cocacola and dank lol some of the nicest weed I've had.....me blasting tube and slick pad have arrived this morning just waiting on me tane and thermometer now then its time to get soupy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

nah coco m8
this photo was 10 days ago nugets are bigger now ill take some more when lights come on at 6

only grow in coco because thats the way i was first shown but to be fair the guy (old work m who said he would help me never lol didnt explain the air exchange or anything so ive just been reading a lot while kids at school birds at work and all the stuff you guys have told me i now know alot more so my next grow should have less problems in any


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning all....I had some ssh once it tasted like Cocacola and dank lol some of the nicest weed I've had.....me blasting tube and slick pad have arrived this morning just waiting on me tane and thermometer now then its time to get soupy



im not sure if it is ssh or just sh tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't know whether to start blasting or wait for me temp gun lol eager beaver ain't the word


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Don't know whether to start blasting or wait for me temp gun lol eager beaver ain't the word



what is it m8 ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

12 cans of butane and an extraction tube for making bho matey


----------



## tokin_warrior (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that Newport gas ghetto?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

ah right i was looking last night at canna butter ive never cooked with weed ive done hash cakes but they are easy


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 13, 2015)

Good afternoon lads, Zedd yeah I reckon I already know what they're on with it but its like owt else innit, to make me own I'd be buying bulk liquids, tubs, working 24/7, neglecting the plants but I am always curious pal! Thats not bi-curious chaps... Ghetto go safe with the Butane my son and as I'm off today I might play about wi mine... then do some wax!


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 13, 2015)

Fuck me just posted that and seen it, it takes up about 500 jiggawatts on the cloud shit!!!!!! Reeto the fat lads away down to't farm with a chicken n mushroom pot noodle... now then wheres me fuckin soya sauce sachet?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

mmmmmm I see


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Don't know whether to start blasting or wait for me temp gun lol eager beaver ain't the word


 u wanna gas them lems ghetto be like lemon curd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

tokin_warrior said:


> Is that Newport gas ghetto?


 Yeh man 12 cans for £30


----------



## tokin_warrior (Jan 13, 2015)

That's a good price........what site is that bud


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u wanna gas them lems ghetto be like lemon curd


I've done it all now only had about 35g of lemon trim and popcorn so I've mixed it with all the psy and exo trim as well trying to put a pic up but sites been daft again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

tokin_warrior said:


> That's a good price........what site is that bud


off eBay mate http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190554886848


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2015)

how much trim/popcorn u use in total then ghet? you dont get much back do ya, each to there own and i get the point of getting as stoned as poss as quick as poss i.e concentrates, dabbing n all that jazz, not that ive ever dabbed properly but smoked a few grams of bho,iso etc n yeah strong as fuck but not tastey tastey like a nice relaxing joint.

long live the joint! lol


----------



## tokin_warrior (Jan 13, 2015)

As long as you don't cook off too many terpenes during extraction and purging then bho is really tasty....but as stated each to their own.....reminds me I must do a run


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> how much trim/popcorn u use in total then ghet? you dont get much back do ya, each to there own and i get the point of getting as stoned as poss as quick as poss i.e concentrates, dabbing n all that jazz, not that ive ever dabbed properly but smoked a few grams of bho,iso etc n yeah strong as fuck but not tastey tastey like a nice relaxing joint.
> 
> long live the joint! lol


 all together about 110g of trim and popcorn think I'll be lucky to hit a 10% return but this shit smells fire...like tokin said I'm just worried about burning terps off? As it stands now the house fuckin reeks lolol.....and ya fucker me psy is nice n dense could break windows with it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

well, this is how im growin exo atm and its astonishing the weight on em already, took clones and potted em into 17 6.5 l sq pots with


newuserlol said:


> how much trim/popcorn u use in total then ghet? you dont get much back do ya, each to there own and i get the point of getting as stoned as poss as quick as poss i.e concentrates, dabbing n all that jazz, not that ive ever dabbed properly but smoked a few grams of bho,iso etc n yeah strong as fuck but not tastey tastey like a nice relaxing joint.
> 
> long live the joint! lol


 I know what u mean mate I prefer green to all else for buzz, but this shatter dubs did from my trim was fukin ridiculous I was all over the shop getting attacked by chickens and losing my memory lol and I like a smoke, but the alky/weed combo is where is at and u need good green for it imo


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2015)

weed and coffee is where is at. 
there's no alky in hippie-speedball.

hey are your exos real-floppy-messes, w some neglect and if ya top em? just seems what i have wants to flop sideways


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 13, 2015)

I know for a fact
@zeddd liked this one


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 13, 2015)

@UncleBuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll throw another one up later or 2morro when its finished....the outside of the chunk is getting waxy now....just need to get me a cheap rig from somewhere


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey are your exos real-floppy-messes, w some neglect and if ya top em? just seems what i have wants to flop sideways


 this is a serious grow quest for exo growers. damn yanks


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3330839


Really dnt give a shit ... Im a proud memeber of


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> this is a serious grow quest for exo growers. damn yanks


yes exo with no support will be a floopy mess mid flower, the strain is bushy as fuck and also needs a heavy lollipoping i think they call it or else you will have alot of popcorn.

is a very heavy feeder and a very distinct smell and taste, buds are also very dense early on 8-9wk.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yes exo with no support will be a floopy mess mid flower, the strain is bushy as fuck and also needs a heavy lollipoping i think they call it or else you will have alot of popcorn.
> 
> is a very heavy feeder and a very distinct smell and taste, buds are also very dense early on 8-9wk.


thank you sir. u clearly are a gentleman and a scholar lol
much appreciated... more confirmation i have the real deal finicky beach


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2015)

I know what u mean mate I prefer green to all else for buzz, but this shatter dubs did from my trim was fukin ridiculous I was all over the shop getting attacked by chickens and losing my memory lol and I like a smoke, but the alky/weed combo is where is at and u need good green for it imo[/QUOTE]

i dont doubt it mate, dubs seems to know his stuff and that shatter is spose to be some seriously strong shit from what ive read n seen on the net, and i get that people who are really into there smoke are on these extracts n dabs etc n smoking variety just i dont smoke everyday n to me stoned is stoned, that dribbling wreck stoned ive got too a few times from making butter n cakes and its not for me lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

here's my babies


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> here's my babies


Lookin good pompey  dnt know wat u was worryin about a while back ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Actually if dubs sees this or any 1 is talkin to him ... i sent ya an email man wen ya see it mail us bak  sound


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> I know what u mean mate I prefer green to all else for buzz, but this shatter dubs did from my trim was fukin ridiculous I was all over the shop getting attacked by chickens and losing my memory lol and I like a smoke, but the alky/weed combo is where is at and u need good green for it imo


i dont doubt it mate, dubs seems to know his stuff and that shatter is spose from to be some seriously strong shit from what ive read n seen on the net, and i get that people who are really into there smoke are on these extracts n dabs etc n smoking variety just i dont smoke everyday n to me stoned is stoned, that dribbling wreck stoned ive got too a few times from making butter n cakes and its not for me lolol[/QUOTE]
u prefer the dribbling wreck from benzos lol?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

abe the exos are best grown small, I was given this advice by newuserlol and its right on, evry one whose tried scrog or big veg has fucked up, im growin 16 in a sq metre within a 1.2 tent in 6,5 pots vegged to 9 inches and they are banging under a single 600 aircooled no glass


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 13, 2015)

u prefer the dribbling wreck from benzos lol?[/QUOTE]

most deffo, and with the benzos you carnt even ever remember being a dribbling mess lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lookin good pompey  dnt know wat u was worryin about a while back ha


yeh looks good thanks to you boys helping me out like i was saying this morning it never got any taller when i put it into flower tho just grow out wards


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> abe the exos are best grown small, I was given this advice by newuserlol and its right on, evry one whose tried scrog or big veg has fucked up, im growin 16 in a sq metre within a 1.2 tent in 6,5 pots vegged to 9 inches and they are banging under a single 600 aircooled no glass


Come on zeddd, it's not often I ask but we want some fucking pics


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2015)

ok man I get an sd card and send it to the cleaners but ffs its easy to imagine if ya grow exo with pyramid buds at 3 weeks lol yano


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ok man I get an sd card and send it to the cleaners but ffs its easy to imagine if ya grow exo with pyramid buds at 3 weeks lol yano


Well if it's that much bother never worry ffs lol. Just wanna see how it looks m8, ain't no chance of me goin sog anyway, I'd have to go soil or coco. Can only fit 9 in a 1.5m tent with the systems I got. Would love to give soil a go, and sog instead of trees....but hey it works!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

Check yer email rambo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 13, 2015)

10.2 g feeling humble with my crumble lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2015)

have you got a proper dabbing rig? when i made bho it lasted forever cause i had no proper way to smoke it.

my mate is casing me to make some moon rocks, proper nigger shit but i'll probably end up indulging him just for giggles.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you vac purging as well Ghettogrower? If not, I highly recommend you get the equipment.

I was amazed how much butane still comes out when you vac your extract....quite scary actually, stuff keeps popping after 24 hours. I reckon at least 30 hours vac purge or more is requred. My Italian mate reckons at least 5 days in the vac chamber (not sure about that!).


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

No I haven't GB seen one on eBay for £30 so might go for that. I put a little bit in a joint last night and went strait to bed after lol ...no DST I ain't got a vac gonna get 1 for next time tho I couldn't afford one this time round next crop I'll buy one...Yeh some folk say a few hour some a few days tbh I think its all in the material your using but Yeh on deffo gonna get a chamber and that gotta have things done right


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2015)

email geto


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

Back at ya homeboy


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No I haven't GB seen one on eBay for £30 so might go for that. I put a little bit in a joint last night and went strait to bed after lol ...no DST I ain't got a vac gonna get 1 for next time tho I couldn't afford one this time round next crop I'll buy one...Yeh some folk say a few hour some a few days tbh I think its all in the material your using but Yeh on deffo gonna get a chamber and that gotta have things done right


wait u smoking that without being purged? u fucking right in the head?
also u aint getting a decent cfm pump for 30 dab mate... u need a cfm 2-4 and u aint paing 30 qwid for one.seriously

and u NEVER EVER EVER EVER smoke that shit without purging it for DAYS mate. its not hours or day or upto u. thers a propper time for amount of material u shoul be using

we ran 5 ounce of trim and it took nr 2 weeks and that was mainly vaccing. DAYS and the pumps are soooo noisey u will soon see WHY not many people do it, they are noisey as fuk

so u need a propper vaccum chmaber and CFM pump
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KTI-18L-Vacuum-Degassing-Chamber-Vacuum-Pump-Hose-/261674085662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3cecfdad1e


just saying shawn u gotta be real careful with this shit and ur one of these ahh itel be right inda guys.

u shouldnt be smoking that shit wthout being vacced for a few days and did u get 10.2g?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

Its had an 11 hour heat purge lol I did do my research first yano look it up for yaself blad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

There's a debate whether u actually need a vac chamber to fully purge I've seen loads of videos and read how to's on purging and there's huge debate over the vac purge lol...one way this bloke put it sounded about right he said its like digging a hole u can use a shovel or a big digger your gonna get the same results just ones quicker and easier but costs a shit load where the others cheap but harder work lol....and it varies on material how quick it finishes not all trim/bud is the same it all runs that little bit different same with any hash making...I'm gonna get a vac at some point to make life easier but I'm not sure its a must? And Yeh I got 10.2 g I weighed it when it was clear and more of shatter and it weighed 11g bang on maybe i could purge it for longer but once I hit the crumble texture in was pretty satisfied all the tane had gone


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

So what's everyone up to then I've just been boasting on cod for a bit tearing shit up lol can't stand all this exo movement bollocks tho load of shit at least they got classic TDM


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a 1.5cfm pump and a 1.5gallon vac chamber. You don't need to run the pump long at all so not sure where the noise thing is coming from IC3? Once you got your chamber up to the required pressure (around -1 bar or/ -29inhg) you then just close of the vac where the pump is attached and switch the pump off. I then leave my vac chamber (metal pot basically, lol) in a water bath at 100f or 37c (baby bath water temp) and let it do it's thing. When it's stopped bubbling I then let the valve out and eh voila.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2015)

DST said:


> I got a 1.5cfm pump and a 1.5gallon va
> c chamber. You don't need to run the pump long at all so not sure where the noise thing is coming from IC3? Once you got your chamber up to the required pressure (around -1 bar or/ -29inhg) you then just close of the vac where the pump is attached and switch the pump off. I then leave my vac chamber (metal pot basically, lol) in a water bath at 100f or 37c (baby bath water temp) and let it do it's thing. When it's stopped bubbling I then let the valve out and eh voila.



longer the pump is run the betetr the end product, point i u have to use the pump and that man and ther fucking noisey in a built up area.

and it goes from cultivation to class a production so bear that in mind man..

we ran 20 oz of trim and it did take nr 2 weeks to get it done properly. but like i say its all what kind of end product u wanna end up with innit


dub knows waaaay more about it than me,,, he can bafle your hea in seconds but i was gunna do some myself until e explained a few things and i did sum reseach based on them things and yeh it ws legit and i changed my mind, if i had a shed in a field i would but not wer house is with kids n shit, 1 spark n BOOM


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 14, 2015)

24h under vac at 120f, yields, upon cooling and sitting for 72h, a product known as shatter, very stable.
stir a bit, vac at 135-140f, wax/budder. 160f produces the oil, storable in syrnge sans needle
pics soon

^ thats 24 hr per chamber of product,so u got a once tube after u have run the gas thru and had in pyrex dish in the water and popped in the vac chamber thats 24 hrs each run

obviously wer talking shatter yeh?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

I prefer honeycomb or whatever u wanna call it to shatter its all personal preference like...I think it looks better makes me wanna eat it lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 14, 2015)

lets face it, none of us are seeing 70 so why bother taking health precautions now?, the damage is already done!.

it's like pissing on a petroleum fire.

when i made it i sat the dish in hot water and whipped it for 10 mins lol, it didn't give me a headache or nasty cough etc, smashed my feckin heed in though. looked exactly like a yellow crayon, i was chuffed

i'm going to be making some shatter soon hopefully, i got some AAA class material here.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 14, 2015)

Shit lads all this talk of wax n stuff has me droolin  im off to the darknet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol..Yeh g that's what I did first time I made bho I whipped it on a hotplate for about 5-10 mins and then it just all stuck together in a big clump lol I was buzzin


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 14, 2015)

Evening ladies, not been about for a while, been to busy with new job and moving out the wife's house, 
How's every cunt in here?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening ladies, not been about for a while, been to busy with new job and moving out the wife's house,
> How's every cunt in here?


this cunt lol aint too bad mate, have been towing the line n behaving n sorted shit out with the missus for now lol this not smoking in the daytime n no hard shit aint easy tho lol

fucking mad your situation geezer i always thought u where solid with the missus, ffs was only a few month ago where in the dam etc but hay ho such is life, you doing alrite tho?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this cunt lol aint too bad mate, have been towing the line n behaving n sorted shit out with the missus for now lol this not smoking in the daytime n no hard shit aint easy tho lol
> 
> fucking mad your situation geezer i always thought u where solid with the missus, ffs was only a few month ago where in the dam etc but hay ho such is life, you doing alrite tho?


Yeah mate I'm doing as gd as can be in the circumstances still fucking gutted tbh,
I've moved in with my mate and setup a grow to make some cash and also started a new job last week on really gd money so things on that front are sitting pretty right now. 
I'm still trying to convince the wife that all we need is a break and not a proper separation hopefully she will come round


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate I'm doing as gd as can be in the circumstances still fucking gutted tbh,
> I've moved in with my mate and setup a grow to make some cash and also started a new job last week on really gd money so things on that front are sitting pretty right now.
> I'm still trying to convince the wife that all we need is a break and not a proper separation hopefully she will come round


youve always said she can be a tad touched at times mate, hopefully its just a mad moment. You been together for years got kids etc that aint easily forgotten, fucking nice1 on the job n getting a grow back up, u doing a decent one? growwise i mean.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> youve always said she can be a tad touched at times mate, hopefully its just a mad moment. You been together for years got kids etc that aint easily forgotten, fucking nice1 on the job n getting a grow back up, u doing a decent one? growwise i mean.


I've got 4 in right now, 2 psy, 1 exo, and 1 zlh, also got another few cuts here to pot up still when I'm off on Sunday. Will be running 7 plants total under 1000w of light. Hoping to smash the yield this time and try get a proper earner out it,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've got 4 in right now, 2 psy, 1 exo, and 1 zlh, also got another few cuts here to pot up still when I'm off on Sunday. Will be running 7 plants total under 1000w of light. Hoping to smash the yield this time and try get a proper earner out it,


sounds nice mate, i fucking love that lemon too had it a few times now off different people and bloodly lovely each time i need a cut of it, just set up with me mate 12 exo in 25ltr pots under 4x600hps gonna go a 4wk veg heavy lollipopped n flower, should work out nice.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> longer the pump is run the betetr the end product, point i u have to use the pump and that man and ther fucking noisey in a built up area.
> 
> and it goes from cultivation to class a production so bear that in mind man..
> 
> ...


I left my pump running for 12 hours and it wasn't too bad (noise wise). This was before I realised you didn't have to leave the pump running, just shut off the valve. To run a pump longer, either means the air you are removing from the vac chamber is taking longer to remove, or you have a bigger chamber. I thought it was about the pressure you got the chamber too?. then having the product at a constant temperature?. The pump is literally only used for about a minute if that. Not trying to get arsey here, IC3 if you have another way I am all ears. It's a topic with a gazzillion ways to to do everything. I actually feel quite disappointed when I have to turn the piump off. It all seems a bit boring without something rattling away in the background spitting oil all over the place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey DST, what hotels would you recommend around the grey area in the dam,? Gfs all up for a few days away just me n her so I suggested the dam now that she smokes all my pot!!

gf brought back pork,pata n all n made me snitzel n klöße was fucking glorious lads n a load of German junk food like peanut flavour Crisps which are fucking delicious lads n a ton of chocolate.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

inhaling butane causes all manner of unwanted problems, it is hepatotoxic...u wont notice this at first, neurotoxic...ditto inhibits the action of vit B12....takes a while and is insidious ask as vegan on a junk diet....take care lads shits bad vac purge and don't and smoke on occasions imo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> inhaling butane causes all manner of unwanted problems, it is hepatotoxic...u wont notice this at first, neurotoxic...ditto inhibits the action of vit B12....takes a while and is insidious ask as vegan on a junk diet....take care lads shits bad vac purge and don't and smoke on occasions imo


it sounds like....u speek from...experience...imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Without some sort of machine how do you know your hash is butane free?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol....I know how to check and whether u use a vac or not the test is still the same...unless you some sort of crazy expensive machine....all I know is mine smells the bollocks and melts like butter lol don't sizzle snap crackle or pop lol clean as a whistling whistle haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Fool proof method to purge it is put 0.8 in a bong n hit it till the bong fills thick with clouds of love n warmth that Hug your lungs from the inside.. Like getting a hug from mommy n daddy but less gay


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha Yeh I ordered a little rig off eBay last night £35 that's with a blowtorch and a little dabber can't wait till it gets here gonna break it in strait away I tell thee....its only a glass nail tho nothing fancy just enough to get the job done


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah man some of those rigs are ridiculously priced..happy with my over priced bong n vape lol I buy anymore ganja paraphernalia the gf will fuck me up. Suppose I'll have to order some Propper extracts on the ol darknet the iso I'd made was so fucking messy it really put me off it but I know it ain't shit on bho or any of those fang-dangled wizardry potions...you think if I rubbed some of that Simpson oil on me junk it'll make my willy grow? Jesus I need a smoke,been sober 13 hours now


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey DST, what hotels would you recommend around the grey area in the dam,? Gfs all up for a few days away just me n her so I suggested the dam now that she smokes all my pot!!
> 
> gf brought back pork,pata n all n made me snitzel n klöße was fucking glorious lads n a load of German junk food like peanut flavour Crisps which are fucking delicious lads n a ton of chocolate.


funny, loads of folk ask me and because I live here I really don't have a clue of good hotels (or well priced ones). I can tell you some good hotels but depends on your budget mate. As for being around the GA it's not that important as everything is reasonably close (and they close at 8pm, and it's not really the sort of place you can chill for ages as it's the size of a postage stamp with queues out the door. There's always Airbnb as well, you can get reasonable deals on there as well. Feel free if you find a place to ask my opinion.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lmao I suppose its worth a blast at lax could end up a bit sticky tho I'd shave before hand lolol...Yeh some of them rigs are crazy money but they look the bollocks don't they proper artists some of em go for like 20k and a lot mors its madness....I'm gonna have to get myself a nice piece one day just a little 150 or something nowt crazy.....well me clones look fucked lol hope they root or its start from scratch again ffs need some help off the ganja gods


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2015)

Ps4 fifa anyone


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Without some sort of machine how do you know your hash is butane free?


Wash it with ethanol.


I don't know how many times I have to mention it but it's impossible to remove non-gaseous contaminants with a vacuum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

DST said:


> funny, loads of folk ask me and because I live here I really don't have a clue of good hotels (or well priced ones). I can tell you some good hotels but depends on your budget mate. As for being around the GA it's not that important as everything is reasonably close (and they close at 8pm, and it's not really the sort of place you can chill for ages as it's the size of a postage stamp with queues out the door. There's always Airbnb as well, you can get reasonable deals on there as well. Feel free if you find a place to ask my opinion.


sound bud, will only be for 4 or so days so a fairly nice hotel..will probably check out TripAdvisor ut just thought I'd ask yourself just incase you knew of any "amazballs" of a hotel with good menus on surrounding coffee shops,remember my first time went to babar n all those surrounding places n they only had shit like white widow no fancy pants strains...once I've a place sorted I'll ask your opinions on best coffee shops around the hotel...sound again bud...will be doing tourist shit 2. ... wanna get me some lounging clogs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm shit at fifa lol even the comp hammers me.....terpinators just landed smells kinda peachy/liqouricey can't wait to start using it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Got mine last week man yeah I know the smell but can't put my finger on it lol...did lambo ever find out what's init..init?.. Bet it's something like snowflake or unicorn horn..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha yeh and rockin horse shit lol....its a peculiar smell aint it just can't put me finger on it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

I got hints of it with the canna boost aswell actually but fuck me it's annoying definitely smelt it before


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

banana chews and lychee for the terps I rec good shit too, ive just finished work for the day and am dabbing fresh lemon scissor hash nice, the terps doesn't mess with flavs just accentuates them and adds a touch more fruitiness too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeh its a funny one, Mrs said it smells of kids medicine lol strange woman.....well I'm gonna roll me sen a nice fat psycho joint now


----------



## ghb (Jan 15, 2015)

good location, great hotel!.

they moaned like fuck about the smell  they never charged us though they threatened a couple of times lol

http://www.nh-hotels.com/hotel/nh-amsterdam-grand-hotel-krasnapolsky?nhagentid=10755&nhsubagentid=107555220029


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah g ur missus might be right man!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Never had lychees my mate rekons they make him shag like fuck tho lol...when he told me what he had he was calling em leeches lolol I was pissin me sen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks nice bud, yeah at the bottom it's a 100% non smoking hotel lol hmmm, I'd love a room u could smoke in but I'd say the ones u can smoke in might attract the wrong clientele.. Think Gary had a smoking one...wait Gary, what was ur hotel called lol definitely want a nice hotel we never get away n now that she smokes it'll be a laugh.


----------



## ghb (Jan 15, 2015)

not very pleasant to eat but they do have a delicate sweet smell to them and as for being natures viagara well i'm not going to call bollocks because some psychological phenomenon could probably explain it. i remember drinking wheat beer one time and it made me feel like a sex god, i was like a tripod, what caused it who the fuck knows but i put it down to the beer, it usually has the opposite effect though :S


we were smoking in the room lad, 4 of us all chonging fatties, they complained a couple of times like i said but they didn't charge us any extra, the 200 per room per night was enough the twats! treat your mrs, she will reward you, it's like female viagara a good hotel room. take her in a window with you, would be a great time i'm sure


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Aye it can go either way with the booze for me stallion or Shetland ponie lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah we will, sure it'd be cheaper to go myself n get a fancy whore with literally bells on her fingers n toes lol the missus wouldn't have any of that, if there's no smoking in a room she'll make sure I don't,she's very straight n narrow like that but the place seems nice n well located so if she likes it well stay there just wanna have a few choices...with me getting high in favour n throw em out there when she's looking em up lol sneaky sneaky catchy monkey.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Did some filthy shit while she was gone so ill be on my best behaviour of we go, only getting stoned out me box


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

lychees are lush, bit of pain in the arse to eat mind but niiiice, theres different lychee types we dont get in the UK aswel ive had em abroad.

meant to grab some actually when i was at the local market 10min ago but was too busy picking out me baklava, i love that shit especially after a fat joint with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lychees are lush, bit of pain in the arse to eat mind but niiiice, theres different lychee types we dont get in the UK aswel ive had em abroad.
> 
> meant to grab some actually when i was at the local market 10min ago but was too busy picking out me baklava, i love that shit especially after a fat joint with a nice cup of coffee.


 that's good much crunchy gooey honey nut thing, there them hairy lychees called rambutans there the exo of lychees imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

cant fukin write ffs dabbing scissor hash is goood


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally found an Irish (northern Irish) grow shop that sells terpinator..he literally started selling it today n emailed me to let me know..Terpinator reps are fucking quality. Product is 28e (cheapest I found on ebay was 21e but 20e postage lol fuck that) n postage is a giver for anything under 50kg so next time I'm getting my soil n shit I'll oder off him n save myself a few bob..it's called thehydroponicstore.ie they've an English site aswell...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's good much crunchy gooey honey nut thing, there them hairy lychees called rambutans there the exo of lychees imo


yeah i love it mate crunchy sweet gooeyness lol and i agree them different lychee are loads better hay, more fruit than skin n stone, like lychee on steroids lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

www.tripadvisor.co.uk/HotelsList-Amsterdam-Hotels-With-Smoking-Rooms-zfp43660.html

i aint been in 15yr and dont intend to go again, but was thinking there must be some good hotels over there that do let ya smoke, its the dam?!? lol bet they cost a shitload tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Gonna have to go early next crop when I just pot up so ill have about 4 days b4 she dries out n I might do a lot bottle drip feed yolk or something...some mighty fine hotels there.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Got mine last week man yeah I know the smell but can't put my finger on it lol...did lambo ever find out what's init..init?.. Bet it's something like snowflake or unicorn horn..


Good evening chaps hope you're all ok and smoked, dabbed, dubbed, dibbed, nailed and red wined off yer beans? 
[email protected] Its funny you mention that because I nipped home earlier for a Ch&Mu Pot Noodle and as there was a parcel here for me, I thought the 'Terpinator' had arrived, but it was a bottle of hemp oil.

Anyways if the Terminator really does smell like kids medicine then it could well be a mixture of Methyl Jasmonate Benzothiadazole? I think this would give that liquorice scent if mixed and if added to a coconut fatty acid like Polysorbate 20 would be along the lines of what I tried myself. MJ & PS20 is also used in low dosages to ensure better plant nutrient uptake by these firms who grow for the extraction manufacture of sterols, M******* grow exclusively for Weider Nutrition in the USA. However I suppose it wouldn't be that easy otherwise I'd be a very wealthy fat cunt instead of just a fat cunt, but you never know do you. 

MJB would make sense though as I think they use it in commercial pine tree growing, but don't quote me on that. The price of their product suggests to me that its something cheaper?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Of course why didn't I think of methyl jasmonate benzothidazola...manse sense now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/tesco-knife-attack-man-who-shouted-white-power-slogans-arrested-on-suspicion-of-attempted-murder-in-mold-supermarket-9980488.html? Ice was that you?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 15, 2015)

Eyewitnesses described the alleged knife as being "like something out of Crocodile Dundee".

Hah, this quote: "screaming" on aisle two.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

My local corner shop could be a mold supermarket...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lmao Nah it can't be ice he's banned from tescos pmsl


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah fuck off..that live fast tattoo is cool if that's a ghost from pacman..and you know this!!


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

HTF did that Jeremy Kyle get a prime time slot on ITV, he;s a proper annoying little cunt imo i'd love to just accidentally elbow the fuckin little elf in the teeth lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

And that's exactly why he's got that spot lol ppl love to hate him I think he's such a dick he has to be trolling


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/genoveva-anonma-former-female-footballer-of-the-year-claims-she-was-forced-to-strip-to-prove-she-was-a-woman-9977495.html
> Lambo not fucking impressed at this statement either, of course she's a fucking man!!
> View attachment 3332144


 she looks like a monkey


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

When that Jezzer starts spoutin "Your a disgastin dirty excuse for a man you orrible little waste of life" bollox that really pisses me off. Him and that fucking Rolf Harris boil my piss just looking at either of em...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> HTF did that Jeremy Kyle get a prime time slot on ITV, he;s a proper annoying little cunt imo i'd love to just accidentally elbow the fuckin little elf in the teeth lol


 cos hes a moron employed by fuktards and watched by retards, theres money to be made from this demographic imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

Lambo... said:


> When that Jezzer starts spoutin "Your a disgastin dirty excuse for a man you orrible little waste of life" bollox that really pisses me off. Him and that fucking Rolf Harris boil my piss just looking at either of em...


 ive eaten in the same restaurant s as rolf and his slag bitch hippies paedo wife, I made the owner of the curry house take down his photo of rolph and him 2 weeks before the verdict with what I told him, in my work I get inside knowledge sometimes and he is a wrongun much worse than the court case, he was with jimmy n the necro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yep that jezza is a cunt and makes england look a right shower of shit youl never sae the cunt on my telly....I've the same hate for David Cameron just the sight of him makes u wanna give him a dryyyyy slap


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

yeah Cameron is a FUKIN MUG, and needs a dry slap


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2015)

Chuuurch


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

Our lass makes me laugh, she were halfway through blowing my banana when my lad rings up...
"Ey up Dad what yer doing" 
_"Just getting blown by yer mum son"_
"Fuckin ell no man, yer don't know how ill that makes me feel fatha..."

Our lass pops up an says "well don't go round sucking cocks then yer little puff" and just gets straight back on!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

wtf...?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

just trimmed 15 oz dry, eaten a shit load of hash and dabbed what I could roll off my palms, 2 bottles of red in, debts outstanding but needs must HNY


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

it was a joke was it not?

fuck im bored, the weed n vods just aint doing it time to go hardcore n play some online bingo!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it was a joke was it not?
> 
> fuck im bored, the weed n vods just aint doing it time to go hardcore n play some online bingo!


 yeah feel like hittin some O that I don't have, mrs want to drink aya so need to look at dn, u heard of any rep sellers?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah feel like hittin some O that I don't have, mrs want to drink aya so need to look at dn, u heard of any rep sellers?


dus it have to be the the aya or will the D do? there was sellers of the aya before on the road, not shore they still about on evo or agora but i will do some research for ya.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ill remind ya lol
> 
> im gonna do a run of it like mg, need a change up from the exo and that last batch of lemon from you i aint seen buds that solid at 9wk before, so i no with ripen i can get her down on 8wk lol just my kinda strain lol


 shes takin about 10 weeks to finish imo for the weight


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dus it have to be the the aya or will the D do? there was sellers of the aya before on the road, not shore they still about on evo or agora but i will do some research for ya.


 no D is really like a movie trailer for 5 mins so no time to orientate to the experience, aya is 5 hours of super intense D with telepathy and astral travel in tha mix lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shes takin about 10 weeks to finish imo for the weight


that bit me pal got n the sample i had was 9wk tho wasnt it? they where some solid buds Z, las lemon use to truely take 10wk+ but i still had it down sub 9wk lol u know what im like Z.

aya ready to drink is still about, only the 1 seller i found on ag but seems legit, shitloads of of D about tho.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

DMT is cool no doubt for making joints stronger


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it was a joke was it not?
> 
> fuck im bored, the weed n vods just aint doing it time to go hardcore n play some online bingo!


No it were real man, shes sick as fuck is my missus.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that bit me pal got n the sample i had was 9wk tho wasnt it? they where some solid buds Z, las lemon use to truely take 10wk+ but i still had it down sub 9wk lol u know what im like Z.
> 
> aya ready to drink is still about, only the 1 seller i found on ag but seems legit, shitloads of of D about tho.


hes got the same qual but with terps on his lem, its a tricky grow to contain so im doin her in smaller pots, in 11 l pots she explodes to 5 foot so I got vert lights so I keep her small and plenty cos she doesn't branch out so u can pack em in


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

I fancy doing a Lemon Haze or any Sativa for that matter, though it'll have to be from seeds for me. Anyone got a decent link they can put up?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looks nice bud, yeah at the bottom it's a 100% non smoking hotel lol hmmm, I'd love a room u could smoke in but I'd say the ones u can smoke in might attract the wrong clientele.. Think Gary had a smoking one...wait Gary, what was ur hotel called lol definitely want a nice hotel we never get away n now that she smokes it'll be a laugh.


I can't remember the name mate, I've txt the ex to ask cos it was her that booked it so I'll let u know when she gets back to me


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

i look 4ward to tasting some strains that ive smoked without this terps n then with i dont buy it mate science or not, but we will see.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

hows ya doodling hulk? gisa txt mate im still the same num but ive lost yours from changing or more so breaking phones n having all me nums saved to phone n not sim.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hows ya doodling hulk? gisa txt mate im still the same num but ive lost yours from changing or more so breaking phones n having all me nums saved to phone n not sim.


Not too bad mate, I've txt u now,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Not too bad mate, I've txt u now,


just got it mate, im always breaking phones H n fuck knows why but me nums always saved to phone n not sim is prob cause they always just cheap burners.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2015)

@[email protected] the hotel I was in was a 4 star one mate and gave u the option of smoking or non smoking rooms, and they allowed weed to be smoked in the rooms, was a really nice place with 24hr room service and breakfast in bed option.
it's called the, NH Amsterdam Noord,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> @[email protected] the hotel I was in was a 4 star one mate and gave u the option of smoking or non smoking rooms, and they allowed weed to be smoked in the rooms, was a really nice place with 24hr room service and breakfast in bed option.
> it's called the, NH Amsterdam Noord,


do they still have the free porn channels on the tele in the dam hotels? last time i was there it was guilders lmao stayed on a boat hotel right next to the train station, was a boat chinese resturant next door i member that lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do they still have the free porn channels on the tele in the dam hotels? last time i was there it was guilders lmao stayed on a boat hotel right next to the train station, was a boat chinese resturant next door i member that lol


The Chinese boat restaurant is still there lol, but no free porn in my room the stingy fuckers


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do they still have the free porn channels on the tele in the dam hotels? last time i was there it was guilders lmao stayed on a boat hotel right next to the train station, was a boat chinese resturant next door i member that lol


Sea Palace


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2015)

How's Gary doing, anyone know? Been out of the loop for a while, but saw the sad news.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

free porn was zee nuts before the net like, i member we had all been smoking our nuts off all day then brought a load of e's went back to me n the missus at the times room to party n i thought it would be a good idea to eat a box of some mushrooms id brought big proper mushrooms they where not truffles, then every cunt left to go sleep n the missus went bed i then spent the next 6-8hr pacing the room with the porn channel on naked trying to have a wank whilst dodging these monsters that kept jumping out from every turn of me pacing/wanking lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> How's Gary doing, anyone know? Been out of the loop for a while, but saw the sad news.


I'm getting there mate, takes time but I've moved into a new gaff got a new job so trying to keep my mind off shit,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> free porn was zee nuts before the net like, i member we had all been smoking our nuts off all day then brought a load of e's went back to me n the missus at the times room to party n i thought it would be a good idea to eat a box of some mushrooms id brought big proper mushrooms they where not truffles, then every cunt left to go sleep n the missus went bed i then spent the next 6-8hr pacing the room with the porn channel on naked trying to have a wank whilst dodging these monsters that kept jumping out from every turn of me pacing/wanking lmao


Lmao that made me proper laugh


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

fuck i do like that celebraty big brother, i carnt watch the normal one any more but the celeb one cracks me up makes me feel sane, n that takes some lol

@Hulk lolol true story that mate lolol was the worst trip of me life mate, think that kid film monsters.inc had not long come out and id watched it cause i half remember the monsters being cartoony like that was still pretty scary n deffo put me of me stroke lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm getting there mate, takes time but I've moved into a new gaff got a new job so trying to keep my mind off shit,


Glad to hear mate. Wishing the best for you.


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i do like that celebraty big brother, i carnt watch the normal one any more but the celeb one cracks me up makes me feel sane, n that takes some lol
> 
> @Hulk lolol true story that mate lolol was the worst trip of me life mate, think that kid film monsters.inc had not long come out and id watched it cause i half remember the monsters being cartoony like that was still pretty scary n deffo put me of me stroke lolol


Hahaa its some funny shit in them mushrooms, anyway this fat cunts out to work at 6 so best get to bed...


----------



## ghb (Jan 15, 2015)

anybody ever tried space queen?
i have a feeling that the zlh is a close relative.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> anybody ever tried space queen?
> i have a feeling that the zlh is a close relative.


i dont think so G not imo anyway mate, ive had quite a bit of the c99 and its nothing like the same, i know thats just part of the cross of the sq but this is deffo a lemon strain maybe even a slh ive had of it of multi peeps now grown in different mediums and its banging, a real lemon fest couldnt taste much if any haze which i call/taste a peppery/spicey flavour when i say haze taste.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> @[email protected] the hotel I was in was a 4 star one mate and gave u the option of smoking or non smoking rooms, and they allowed weed to be smoked in the rooms, was a really nice place with 24hr room service and breakfast in bed option.
> it's called the, NH Amsterdam Noord,


boom, that sounds fucking perfect mate..sound for that.
I'll have some cheese suprise for u that I'd used terpinator on in say maybe 3 Week or so just want em to cure a little once I chop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah new user you'd mentioned that before with the shrouds lool good times man ah well the gf might smoke once or twice when we're there don't want her getting a panic attack but I might keep a few d10s I've coming for her when she's her spaz attacks..morning lads 500esb customers with no power in Ireland..yay lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Agora is after sorting out the GUI, now the icons ain't hidden n shit anymore lol hashishin is back ordered a sample off him, sweet talked him now I've a gram coming for free...he's not got the "delicious hash" anymore that was going for 100g for like 200e or something crazy like that but really looking forward to his premium


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well thank fuck it's Friday, in a few hours I'll be headin up that road home. Seems like it's been a long week for some reason, working with fuckin muppets doesn't make it any easier lol. Another 2 weeks till the chop, goina get the lemon and psycho on the ripen for the last two weeks once I get home. 
Them no pest strips ic3 has been bumming on about are a great job lads, I had a loada thrips last grow and now I've one of them yokes I haven't seen fuckall


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah new user you'd mentioned that before with the shrouds lool good times man ah well the gf might smoke once or twice when we're there don't want her getting a panic attack but I might keep a few d10s I've coming for her when she's her spaz attacks..morning lads 500esb customers with no power in Ireland..yay lol


i know mate i was pretty pissed up tho n repeating me same old storys like a true drunkard lol

d10's? vals? i still say as long as you dont abuse them that benzo's are a druggies best friend, mix with most drugs, bring you down, stop spaz attacks lol 500 peeps with no leccy fuck that if you got a grow on and your filters got no power!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Nah man good story nothing like reminiscing, i do it all the time...love living in the past I do lol...yeah blues some new vendor had a promotion of ten for like a fiver or something stupid, his prices are still great but the offers gone...they fucked up a load of my mates but like u said handy to have about n more so will be for the gf ..gonna tell her a mate gave em to me (5 of em the other 5 are foe me when I run out of smoke n can't sleep) n she'll be more inclined to have one when she's having a panic attack/ freak out...she had a prescription for Valiums before but hates taking pills of any kind but I'm sure if she's freaking out n I offer one she'll pop it..they always do (wow I sounded a tad creepy there)... Was alot more than 500 the last few days haha that 500 is a good number.. *sigh* it's ireland after all... funny thing is I'm slap bam in an estate really close to a few local businesses so if my filter goes go I'm fucked haha I've one blocks n sprays just incase n the gf give a powerful bj so ill ask her to suck on one end of the filter... Problem solved....vendors name is tripledip btw


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Hashishin hash arrived...best I've had in a long time.. Was getting worried a little since perronss pills never landed but it didn't stop me from ordering those vals n 2 separate hash orders so still waiting on my uk vals n the other part of hashishin order but thank fuck shits landing suppose when u order alot u don't really worry if shits late or not turning up i scratch it of as pezza talking shit lol n not like it's to my grow adress..sooo happy my hash landed was totally dry


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hashishin hash arrived...best I've had in a long time.. Was getting worried a little since perronss pills never landed but it didn't stop me from ordering those vals n 2 separate hash orders so still waiting on my uk vals n the other part of hashishin order but thank fuck shits landing suppose when u order alot u don't really worry if shits late or not turning up i scratch it of as pezza talking shit lol n not like it's to my grow adress..sooo happy my hash landed was totally dry


read a few feedbacks on perrons page about poor stealth, no mbb etc 

was it a order or just freebies?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I'd seen that was thrown into ziplock bags thought it might be competition ..free mate, he said he threw 5 yolks my way but tbh that wouldn't get flagged n he'd of made an effort with me., we were all on good terms...think he just didn't send it ah wells nice to see shit landing again n Irish had me covered which was fucking handy...really handy, lovely mdma n if u don't take half a g u can get an erection haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I'd seen that was thrown into ziplock bags thought it might be competition ..free mate, he said he threw 5 yolks my way but tbh that wouldn't get flagged n he'd of made an effort with me., we were all on good terms...think he just didn't send it ah wells nice to see shit landing again n Irish had me covered which was fucking handy...really handy, lovely mdma n if u don't take half a g u can get an erection haha


i dunno if it was competition, if so they would have left a lower rating than a 4/5, think my pill days are over last sesh i had i munched 7-8 of them magnets was a mess and then me nut was fucked for the next 4-6wk, ive taken so much fucking md over the years i truely think me mind is cabbaged lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

See that's the thing he's so consistently 5/5 that a 0/5 would bring red flags to regulars of his but the 4/5 n emphasis on poor packaging (from a hot location) is a deal breaker...for me anyways. I love pills man, keep it to once a yr or something I'd no comedown with the mdma buuut.. Well I'd ate 3 or so vals n went on a mad drinking bender with beer on the morning n southern comfort in the afternoon for a good few till the day b4 she came back lol felt like shit n very disappointed with the drinking... But everything else was great lol mdma was sweet... I remember in school I'd go buzzing most nights loool I'll sell 10 n that way I could go buzzing for free l coming down like a bad thing in school the next day lool oh the good ol days


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> See that's the thing he's so consistently 5/5 that a 0/5 would bring red flags to regulars of his but the 4/5 n emphasis on poor packaging (from a hot location) is a deal breaker...for me anyways. I love pills man, keep it to once a yr or something I'd no comedown with the mdma buuut.. Well I'd ate 3 or so vals n went on a mad drinking bender with beer on the morning n southern comfort in the afternoon for a good few till the day b4 she came back lol felt like shit n very disappointed with the drinking... But everything else was great lol mdma was sweet... I remember in school I'd go buzzing most nights loool I'll sell 10 n that way I could go buzzing for free l coming down like a bad thing in school the next day lool oh the good ol days


i see ya logic, and your prob right i carnt imagine preez sending with poor stealth.

i never drank a drop of booze till roughly 25ish, up to then e's n md more pills tbh where my drug of choice i went threw years of munching silly amounts each weekend, had some really bad comedowns like months of depression from em n like i said that last sesh deffo fucked me nut up for a good few wks after it, im done with em i thinks, strictly weed,booze,benzo's,coke n crack for me nowdays lol maybe the odd oxy now n then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Lool I started everything at 12.. Stupidest shit I ever did lol never really got into booze we went smoking or buzzing like urself but once I started working in bars it was always there..always n it's definitely no good for me booze n speed is a no no but my golly it's great haha especially together ...yeah u dont know depression till u went hard on pills loool yeah heard u say ur missus doesn't let u smoke during the day wtf my missus complains when I'm sober I'm a right uptight cunt!! Imma stick with the pot till the Gfs off again next yr then I'll only get coke n maybe some acid..I've great self control on coke it's quite amazing lol.. Probably get pills when the time comes but coke n acid on the menu for now...don't think I'll ever stop having my one mad day a yr, it stops me from cutting loose at every chance I get ...hmmm maybe a little crack lol anyone ever get round to the meth, was tempted but I dunno about being high for that long I've a dog to walk n shit Aww man walking the dog buzzing off me tits was funny stuff haha he didn't know what to make of me


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 16, 2015)

same here mate i started it all at 12, carnt even say i was pressured into it from friends or nowt i actively searched out drugs wanting to try em, aint always been fun tho lax ive abused alot of different drugs to extremes n lead me to some bad places.

meth no mate, never tried it and never would i was but a click away once from ordering it from a uk vendor and it came with a poper glass meth pipe too lol but i didnt, i dont really like any phet that much aint touched it in yrs n yrs, last time was about 4-5yr ago i had about 30-40oz to trim on me own so thought some phet would be a good idea like, it fucking wasnt! i got so paranoid i couldnt even listen to music cause it sounded like police sirens lol

i would really like to try dexerdrine tho, its pharm speed super clean spose to be real nice, quite hard to find tho n expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah lads hashishin stealth is James bond shut amazing n perfect all in all packaging even down to the return adress really well done with documentation that would throw anyone off n that's all I'll say n his smokes amazing small pipe stoned to fuck!! @ newuser, yeah man it definitely fucks ur head right up(speed the most, that was dangerous levels of paranoia I had...I'd of easily killed someone) I'm a right weirdo at the best of times n working out seriously helps with depression I say it all the time but working out really helped me the routine n structure really beats the " I'm bored " excuse but again u gotta wanna do it n all that gay shit....and I loooove speed man that's why the meth is iffy for me n not just for the up time I'd justify tooting all the time lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol Yeh agreed no more pills haha....It took me a good few weeks to get back to normal again...can barley remember the shit I got up to when ordering off agora everyday lol I'm still getting flash backs


----------



## ghb (Jan 16, 2015)

the weed is enough for me, feel like i'm constantly on the verge of a full on nervous break down. if i did class a's i reckon i'd already be dead lol.

still think booze is the worst of the lot though, i'm 28 and two lads who i went to school with are both dead from alcohol abuse. only one i know has died from illegal drugs and that was a heart attack that could be explained as a genetic issue.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 16, 2015)

Aye booze is deffo a bad'n you see that story about that 35yr old woman dying of liver cirrhosis got 4 kids n shit she used to nail 7 pints and 24cans a day now she's in a hospice kids going foster care poor fuckers


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i know mate i was pretty pissed up tho n repeating me same old storys like a true drunkard lol
> 
> d10's? vals? i still say as long as you dont abuse them that benzo's are a druggies best friend, mix with most drugs, bring you down, stop spaz attacks lol 500 peeps with no leccy fuck that if you got a grow on and your filters got no power!!!


 had the leccy out all day was warned so fired up the generator but just used it for the lappy and cano, cudnt b arsed to fukin unwind the cables so got wasted instead and closed the door lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2015)

I got shatter wax bho hash kief iso exo livers zlh green, I got a dab rig, skins, hash pipe crack pipe dmt pipe bong and cano, what im finding the most intense atm is the cano stuffed with lem, spoilt for choice , nice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

I've got a why don't you shut the fuck up n two types of hash one snazzy one not so much.lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've got a why don't you shut the fuck up n two types of hash one snazzy one not so much.lol


 on ya period love?


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 16, 2015)

It came today but my little sog is drenched so it'll be monday before I go with it...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2015)

Only Codding you like a fish n kidding you like a goat haha you just always have souck a fucking collection you cunt haha... @ lambo, did you just casually place those other chemicals around thinking "yeah they'll know I be dropping science bombs" lol lads this hash has me bamboozled


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 16, 2015)

Ha no man just the regular shit on my desk lol........


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 16, 2015)

I take the fat fuckin labrador to work ebery day, she loves the terps...


[email protected] said:


> I've got a why don't you shut the fuck up n two types of hash one snazzy one not so much.lol


Who remembers Why Don't You?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 16, 2015)

My rig torch and dabber should be here Mon/Tues I've smoked g in joints already lolol....just having a nice fat lem joint now then its cod time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if you added those orange terps to your water the plants would take on an orange taste?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2015)

So fucking lazy I Only clean my bong a few times of yr n only when she has a froth to her after I hit it n she leaves a bad taste in my mouth lool ain't cleaned my volcano yet loool just changed bag n took a blade to scrape off the oils on the plunger ting a ling.... Really nice hitting her with fresh water lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ordered a dabber the other day and they've sent me a nail for smokingbbud instead lol..don't know whether to keep it and just order another dabber or send the cunt back? Surely im quids in tho dabber was only a poorly octopus (6 quid) lol.........just checked he's sent me a domeless nail thought that's what it was first but loos too small I'll whack a pic on in a min


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/400839244419?nav=SEARCH that's the one but the holes on the inside are too close to the centre looks like a cheap Chinese jobby too me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

Afternoon lads.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Easy mate u on with much?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy mate u on with much?


Having a few smokes before going out for some cans of butane and a few bits and bobs.

Time to break out my new BHO tube.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

The MSDS for that 'Terpinator' bollocks if anybody's interested.

*http://www.hhydro.com/files/MSDS/Terpinator_MSDS.pdf*


It's fucking snake oil lads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2015)

Dammit, i cant wear my flipflop mixing up my shit anymore....what about us guys that like mixing nutrients naked?
I dunno man she seems to work so far but it I's my 3rd time growing the strain, so it could purely be down to handling her better?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> so it could purely be down to handling her better?


Yep.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

just been feeding the exo sog with a bit of home made pk, potassium bicarb the water then pH down with phosphoric acid then mix up the nutes and add the green planet terps, that product safety certificate says fuk all really and its a bit more than potassium sulphate by the smell and colour but I would deffo not recommend anyone uses it at all cos its too pricey, but I will continue as the feedback from the customers was favourable and I like terpinator exo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

The MSDS says the only ingredient is Potassium Sulphate mate, the bottle says "derived from potassium sulphate".

So they've fucked about in the lab and fettled Potassium Sulphate into an oil that smells nice with an NPK of 0-0-4 from 0-0-50.

It's not fooling me.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jan 17, 2015)

now
THIS IS WHATS IMPORTANT GUYS


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Lmao I smell jealousy....its tasty as fuck in a joint and gets ya smashed  haha I'm mclovin it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

Me and my mate last night, 850g beef ribs on platters.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The MSDS says the only ingredient is Potassium Sulphate mate, the bottle says "derived from potassium sulphate".
> 
> So they've fucked about in the lab and fettled Potassium Sulphate into an oil that smells nice with an NPK of 0-0-4 from 0-0-50.
> 
> It's not fooling me.


 well why don't we find out whats in it and knock some up, this shit is gonna catch on lemme tell you im thinking get the formulation and rip it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me and my mate last night, 850g beef ribs on platters.
> 
> View attachment 3333356
> View attachment 3333357
> View attachment 3333358


 ide get the grass fed next time better texture lol im eatin cornflakes


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2015)

two companies make it so i take it the name isnt copyrighted? might as well be a cunt and call it turpin-ater with a picture of this guy on the front lololol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

We've got a nice bit a rump for dinner today love me steak with a bit of creamy black pepper sauce


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Lolol its all made by same company rhiza and green planet work together I'm givin it a test run just to see if it makes any difference or not then I'll make my mind up on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> two companies make it so i take it the name isnt copyrighted?


The actual word maybe not.

The logo altogether is the registered trademark.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol @ "it's not fooling me"...it's nice to see another opinion I welcome it, i personally for now will continue to use it.


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2015)

you can always trust a guy with a 'tash and remo gives it the thumbs up, so i say it must work.

i still think it's a watered down bloombastic though lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ahhh remo seems alright man that tash it nasty tho I wouldn't wanna pass him a joint it'd come back with half a pound of hair in the roach


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhh remo seems alright man that tash it nasty tho I wouldn't wanna pass him a joint it'd come back with half a pound of hair in the roach


 yeah ya never sure when people like him are gonna leave, one hour tops then my legs would be tapping Canadians can be insanely boring ime but he likes the terps forsure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

In a bit lads.

Back later with some BHO action.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

yman ya fucker im starving now!!! well i was pretty hungry before that post but now im starving lol thinking a smoked brisket burger, with a 6oz chuck steak burger on top then smoked bacon,chorizo,pulled pork and cheese on top of the brisket n burger.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol, the pic was taken for your benefit really.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 17, 2015)

Home made onion rings them lad!


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2015)

rambo that sounds like something even almost famous wouldn't have the cheek to sell. too much going on with textures and flavours for me, it'll probably dislocate your jaw tryin to eat the twat.

nothing wrong with a bacon butty imo


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> rambo that sounds like something even almost famous wouldn't have the cheek to sell. too much going on with textures and flavours for me, it'll probably dislocate your jaw tryin to eat the twat.
> 
> nothing wrong with a bacon butty imo


honest G, the fucking things give me jaw lock sometimes trying get a bite lol its some lovely munch but it aint all that cheap the burger alone will cost about 12-13quid, but ymans fucking done me in with them pics i gotta go get one now lol

that aint a burger they sell either its just me being a fatcunt n adding everything to a brisket burger lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yman ya fucker im starving now!!! well i was pretty hungry before that post but now im starving lol thinking a smoked brisket burger, with a 6oz chuck steak burger on top then smoked bacon,chorizo,pulled pork and cheese on top of the brisket n burger.


 you will need a steak ontop of that cheese mate...I seen u man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

ive just had crispy jerk chicken with rice chips and salad spiced pickle and fresh grapefruit juice n still hungry


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> honest G, the fucking things give me jaw lock sometimes trying get a bite lol its some lovely munch but it aint all that cheap the burger alone will cost about 12-13quid, but ymans fucking done me in with them pics i gotta go get one now lol
> 
> that aint a burger they sell either its just me being a fatcunt n adding everything to a brisket burger lol


i thought it sounded a bit heavy to be on the menu, sounds like one of those man v food type scenarios. 

not looking down on you by any means because when i'm the right mood i can eat 2-3kg of food easily. apparently pasta makes you feel bloated and full but it has the opposite effect on me. i can eat a family sized pasta bake with a garlic baguette and still ask for more. 
i have a weird appetite though some days i literally won't eat.

fillet steak tonight, got 2 from the butchers yesterday 22 quid the pair and they are quite chunky too.
gonna make my special black and blue sauce to accompany it because lets be honest fillet is tasteless as fuck!

red wine and exo to compliment zeddd?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

that burger is a mere scoobysnack G i can munch that easy enough with skin on fries n garlic n herb mayo dip plus a diet coke lol

this one tho i dunno lol its not from the same place, you get a nifty and a 70cl bottle of JD plus it free if you eat it in a hr.

Big Boston Belly Buster
16.95
This burger comes with 4lb of steak patties, pulled beef brisket, pulled juicy pork, 6 cheese slices, 6 smoky bacon strips, onion rings, waffle fries and home made crunchy slaw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus newuser, you are gluttony lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that burger is a mere scoobysnack G i can munch that easy enough with skin on fries n garlic n herb mayo dip plus a diet coke lol
> 
> this one tho i dunno lol its not from the same place, you get a nifty and a 70cl bottle of JD plus it free if you eat it in a hr.
> 
> ...



if it is 16.95 they must use some pretty shitty ingredients lol especially if they are down your way. 4lb of high quality steak mince from the butchers is more than that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2015)

Ugggh gonna have a bong n treat the missus to some fish n chips..yeah, she's spoilt


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ugggh gonna have a bong n treat the missus to some fish n chips..yeah, she's spoilt


Bet ur goin for that processed cod portion shit too lol, fresh fish and chips in the south probly costs as much as a big Boston belly buster ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> if it is 16.95 they must use some pretty shitty ingredients lol especially if they are down your way. 4lb of high quality steak mince from the butchers is more than that lol


that one aint down my way mate, its in a poor town, near bristol lol

dont look that great tbh


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 17, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> now
> THIS IS WHATS IMPORTANT GUYS


IDE rather eat a bowl of dog spunk with a cocktail stick than sit threw that again !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Bet ur goin for that processed cod portion shit too lol, fresh fish and chips in the south probly costs as much as a big Boston belly buster ffs


don't wanna mention the place but they run their own boats n all tis 16e for the fish n chips but she doesn't wanna go there now some some other shit hole it is fucking women .


----------



## ghb (Jan 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> IDE rather eat a bowl of dog spunk with a cocktail stick than sit threw that again !



i lasted 4 mins mate. made me lose faith in humanity yet further. did she actually get raped or was she just upset that the guy who found her attractive wasn't her cup of tea?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

fucking jokers what cause black actors didnt do that well at the oscars this year then its racist?!!?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30862139

fucked up, maybe we should have the white-bo's instead of the mo-bos ffs can u imagine the shit a white only music award night would cause yet its ok for minoritys?!? i aint even racist but the hypocrasy is a fucking joke.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that one aint down my way mate, its in a poor town, near bristol lol
> 
> dont look that great tbh
> 
> View attachment 3333403


reminds me of a show, Man Vs Food. damn, ez new user!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> reminds me of a show, Man Vs Food. damn, ez new user!


yeah thats what it is really abe just a resturant cashing in on the show, man vs food was pretty big in the UK adam richmond or whatever his name is, hes pretty famous over here now, is it a poplar show in the US then?

i like dinners,drive-inns n dives too lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking jokers what cause black actors didnt do that well at the oscars this year then its racist?!!?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30862139
> 
> fucked up, maybe we should have the white-bo's instead of the mo-bos ffs can u imagine the shit a white only music award night would cause yet its ok for minoritys?!? i aint even racist but the hypocrasy is a fucking joke.


I seen this man but i also seen the president of the oscars is a black female and she said she doesnt see anything wrong


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats what it is really abe just a resturant cashing in on the show, man vs food was pretty big in the UK adam richmond or whatever his name is, hes pretty famous over here now, is it a poplar show in the US then?
> 
> i like dinners,drive-inns n dives too lol


Ahh man d d and d is drool material


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I seen this man but i also seen the president of the oscars is a black female and she said she doesnt see anything wrong


''The president of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts says she would like to see more diversity in Oscar nominations, after a row about this year's nominees''

''Ms Boone Isaacs, who is the first African-American president of the Academy, told AP the organisation is "committed to seeking out diversity of voice and opinion''

she dont sound that happy about it mate lol


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)

They love it here


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats what it is really abe just a resturant cashing in on the show, man vs food was pretty big in the UK adam richmond or whatever his name is, hes pretty famous over here now, is it a poplar show in the US then?
> 
> i like dinners,drive-inns n dives too lol


Yeah it was big on a network... not so sure now. Always wondered how much the paid Adam to shave years off his life? Hope u split that buffet up amongst a few friends when ya order up! 

Diners drive ins and dives, I'll check it out. 
Always been a diner man and love my dives, preferably future muff diving on the menu. life is going better for this bachelor in 2015.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

Shine that's gross.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3333523 They love it here


Im sure u do shine


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3333530


Classy, now where do I apply to hunt you? Heh


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)

Whoop their Limey ass's Abe!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

well, blacks not represented at the Oscars hey? must be cos theres no Tarzan films in production


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Classy, now where do I apply to hunt you? Heh


Right here Mr .


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well, blacks not represented at the Oscars hey? must be cos theres no Tarzan films in production


Ha lol screenshot aswel just incase ha ha


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Right here Mr .


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wtf are u like!.......having a license takes the fun out of it


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3333538


You an angry black man mr shine?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 17, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You an angry black man mr shine?


Aren't they all ?


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 17, 2015)

oi !!! Im black


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 17, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> If ur not gay and American then ur welcome....it is the uk thread and all


 yes !! Ameraican gay black ...... See ya


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 17, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuck! One that actually knows where he's not wanted....well done


 chin up son


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

i have 3 cousins who are poofs, 2 out the 3 would kick ya fucking head in quicktime if a wrong word was said not all poofs are poofs lmaos

i have nothing against anyone, poofs,blacks,pakis,yids theres good n bad in all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have 3 cousins who are poofs, 2 out the 3 would kick ya fucking head in quicktime if a wrong word was said not all poofs are poofs lmaos
> 
> i have nothing against anyone, poofs,blacks,pakis,yids theres good n bad in all.


Look at newuser with his big sensible head on lmao, the head bar man in my local is a poof and he'd kick ur fuck in too, seen him thro many a one out tht thought they wer hard

Funny when someone thinks they can take the piss outta him and he fucks them out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Look at newuser with his big sensible head on lmao, the head bar man in my local is a poof and he'd kick ur fuck in too, seen him thro many a one out tht thought they wer hard


im 3/4 of 70cl bot in mate, no sensible head here mg but i wouldnt fuck with 2 of me poof cousins n im 16stne 6ft n would happily bite ya nose off in a headlock lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im 3/4 of 70cl bot in mate, no sensible head here mg but i wouldnt fuck with 2 of me poof cousins n im 16stne 6ft n would happily bite ya nose off in a headlock lmao


I've been on the beer all day m8 and now you've just reminded me I've a bottle of southern comfort in the fridge...


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 17, 2015)

Abe would all your fukin heads in ...... He's a black belt in judo "


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> oi !!! Im black


wassup?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> Abe would all your fukin heads in ...... He's a black belt in judo "


Judo my bollocks, I'd bite his fuckin face off


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Judo my bollocks, I'd bite his fuckin face off


judo is a good start tho mate i wana get me kids into judo n taekwondo they only 2 n 4 tho but me boy is big real big for his age n them 2 martial arts are both olympic sports, i do agree tho try holding me in a leg/arm lock if me teeth still about goooooooooood luck lolol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

lol I remember that one time in the bar mate when that geeza was givin us some grief with us sitting down and him standing over us, it nearly kicked off but he fuked off, afterwards I said to you we nearly did him what were u goin for lol, I was gonna punch his fukin nuts and you were gonna do summin else ha ha not pretty lol, im 2 bottles red in and chugging cano lem


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Evening bitches !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol I remember that one time in the bar mate when that geeza was givin us some grief with us sitting down and him standing over us, it nearly kicked off but he fuked off, afterwards I said to you we nearly did him what were u goin for lol, I was gonna punch his fukin nuts and you were gonna do summin else ha ha not pretty lol, im 2 bottles red in and chugging cano lem


he wasnt to be fucked with Z it needed a tool if it came to it, the cunt is a mongo nowdays tho still a lump mind but he was mainlining meow meow n od'd went brain dead n all that shit, see him the other day fucking dodgy cunt.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening bitches !!


I think I read u only had one lemon m8, what happened the other one?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have nothing against anyone, poofs,blacks,pakis,yids theres good n bad in all.


I do. . . Usually the butt of me gun, or sole of me boot !


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I do. . . Usually the butt of me gun, or sole of me boot !


fuck off WD your the nicest bloke in the thread aslong you got a smoke lolol if no smoke im hiding and im 100s of miles away lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> he wasnt to be fucked with Z it needed a tool if it came to it, the cunt is a mongo nowdays tho still a lump mind but he was mainlining meow meow n od'd went brain dead n all that shit, see him the other day fucking dodgy cunt.


 everyones bleeds mate lol, glad hes ok tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> everyones bleeds mate lol, glad hes ok tho


everyone bleeds lmao fucking love it mate i say that all the time, im a complete whuss unless taken the piss outa i dont like fighting at all but needs must sometimes.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Canna beat a good old eye poke lol I hate fighting get all shakey and that love watching a bit a boxing tho.....u seen that golovkin? Mans an animal little baby faced fucker lol if he started on u at a bar you'd think ahhh no problem next min I'd have no front teeth


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off WD your the nicest bloke in the thread aslong you got a smoke lolol if no smoke im hiding and im 100s of miles away lol


Hahaha, I know, but I was feeling left out , & it's "as long as I've got a cookie , don't smoke these days, apart from harvest festival times when I have a pipe or 3 of me produce. Me insides r fucked enough without tobacco m8.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> everyone bleeds lmao fucking love it mate i say that all the time, im a complete whuss unless taken the piss outa i dont like fighting at all but needs must sometimes.


I can take a lot more shit now than I used to be able too, maybe it's gettin older, just seem a bit more tolerant nowadays lol, but as u say if someone's takin the piss or it's about family or shit then needs must, everyone bleeds lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I can take a lot more shit now than I used to be able too, maybe it's gettin older, just seem a bit more tolerant nowadays lol, but as u say if someone's takin the piss or it's about family or shit then needs must, everyone bleeds lol



its just life n society nowday mate, u aint gotta be no hardman but unless u stand for your shit with violence then your fucked, i dont like it but its all so many will understand and no cunt is taking a penny outa my pocket.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm going to order a few beans to throw in the mix, any recomendations for a good,I'm so relaxed I've shit me undies Indica folks ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> everyone bleeds lmao fucking love it mate i say that all the time, im a complete whuss unless taken the piss outa i dont like fighting at all but needs must sometimes.


 I feel indifferent about fighting tbh I seem to have no choice in the matter, once triggered its on whether I like it or not unfortunately


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2015)

its only a bit o violence ffs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

True words zedd


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I feel indifferent about fighting tbh I seem to have no choice in the matter, once triggered its on whether I like it or not unfortunately


i dont like it mate but if its on then game on! u gotta do what u gotta do id rather bottle man n win that fight with than lose, call me a pussy for using a tool i dont care. i fight to win.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't fight for toffe, but I've got a very hard face,brake any blokes hand !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've popped another 3 beans today me cuts look ropey as fuck so if they don't pull thru I've got back up


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've popped another 3 beans today me cuts look ropey as fuck so if they don't pull thru I've got back up


Once this lots finished I think I'm goina have a few weeks of a wait while waitin on my lemon to veg up for clones for next round, fuckin hate that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Aye waitings wank int it I've got 3 lemon an exo and psy buy they look dead so I've got 3 Jakes dream and 3 sour kush x deep blue hopefully a few females or I rekon I'll bring mine down for a bit as well just be nice to have a break and not worry about shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just watchin this american sniper ... good film


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Does he shoot the kid? Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Does he shoot the kid? Lol


Yes he does


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry for the spoiler


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thought he would of from the trailer...looks pretty good man up for a few Oscars as well ain't it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Thought he would of from the trailer...looks pretty good man up for a few Oscars as well ain't it


Yea its good based on a true .. didn know till the end meself


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 17, 2015)

Aye he suppose be some bad ass sniper ain't he that'd be line of field lol tucked away in a tree somewhere


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 17, 2015)

My little girl told me this gag... A Paki and a Jew waiting for a bus, Paki sez "Wat times it due" Jewish guy sez "Fuck off an buy a watch yer black cunt"


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 17, 2015)

Every home needs one


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3333837 @dannyboy602 what do you say we plan a trip to England?


 i come lol

plenty rain


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 18, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3333827 Every home needs one


Shit wish i had found this for u a while ago


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3333883


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

My cheese suprise c2 I cloned in flowering looks fucking weird for ages man...morning lads..i see its different rules again for the yanks maybe we should hang out n toke n talk n spam nonsensical American humour


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My cheese suprise c2 I cloned in flowering looks fucking weird for ages man...morning lads..i see its different rules again for the yanks maybe we should hang out n toke n talk n spam nonsensical American humour


U want to go over to t&t are u fckn crazy man ha  ... mornin hows things


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Bet they'd get offended watching carry on n all those old English shows..they'd probably shun only fool's n horses saying in encourages antisocial behaviour loool


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My cheese suprise c2 I cloned in flowering looks fucking weird for ages man...morning lads..i see its different rules again for the yanks maybe we should hang out n toke n talk n spam nonsensical American humour


I do that all the time...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I do that all the time...


 dont worry I'm sure when you run out of memes to use youll express the hell out of yourself through interpretive dance.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> dont worry I'm sure when you run out of memes to use youll express the hell out of yourself through interpretive dance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3333948


judging by the facial expressions youre behind him


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

@ bizzle, u were on about getting a new nail for that rig weren't you? They've loads of that sorta  gear cheap on Ali express...


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

i still dont get this dabbing malarky how do you use that then lax? 

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

You attach the ting-a-mah-bob to the do hickey n suck lol think you put it (the nail) where the bowl is suppose to go, put the cunt (oil)on top n hit it like ur missus when she doesn't do the washing... I gave up after I got all messy with the iso I made lol done with concentrates shits 2 messy but I'll probably order some off the dn when I'm arsed just to see how high ur suppose to get shits like what crack is to coke...aparently. Typed this out listening to that song lol reminds me of car rides oddly enough


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You attach the ting-a-mah-bob to the do hickey n suck lol think you put it (the nail) where the bowl is suppose to go, put the cunt (oil)on top n hit it like ur missus when she doesn't do the washing... I gave up after I got all messy with the iso I made lol done with concentrates shits 2 messy but I'll probably order some off the dn when I'm arsed just to see how high ur suppose to get shits like what crack is to coke...aparently. Typed this out listening to that song lol reminds me of car rides oddly enough


well that clears it up for me lol im still fucking clueless think ill have a look at a few utube vids, concentrates ive always just smeared on a joint or put a bit on top of weed in a bong/pipe you do get mingly stoned from em but as you say they are fucking messy, iso aint that bad kept in a freezing whack it out and if ya quick you can pick lumps off before it starts to stick to ya fingers.

that song reminds me of sundays as a kid, radio on, fry up cooking, just had me 3bacon,2eggs beans n toast hmmmm went down a treat.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> judging by the facial expressions youre behind him


 quality


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

roasting a 2 rib of beef, all the trimmings pot parsnips gravy Yorkers....the lot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well that clears it up for me lol im still fucking clueless think ill have a look at a few utube vids, concentrates ive always just smeared on a joint or put a bit on top of weed in a bong/pipe you do get mingly stoned from em but as you say they are fucking messy, iso aint that bad kept in a freezing whack it out and if ya quick you can pick lumps off before it starts to stick to ya fingers.
> 
> that song reminds me of sundays as a kid, radio on, fry up cooking, just had me 3bacon,2eggs beans n toast hmmmm went down a treat.


Yeah sorry bud I tend to use alot of technical words..think the youtube vids might dumb it down for u haha I never had it last long enough to put it in the freezer shit always did a few bongs n I'd just hit the grease proof paper with it..if I'm correct the grease proof paper smoke just slides right off your lungs so makes it safer.
I'd a protein shake mixed with that alpine cereal stuff n flax seeds on top lol yummy...gonna do stuffed peppers for dinner..yeeeaaaaah


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah sorry bud I tend to use alot of technical words..think the youtube vids might dumb it down for u haha I never had it last long enough to put it in the freezer shit always did a few bongs n I'd just hit the grease proof paper with it..if I'm correct the grease proof paper smoke just slides right off your lungs so makes it safer.
> I'd a protein shake mixed with that alpine cereal stuff n flax seeds on top lol yummy


me n W dragon well more drags cause i pussied out from the fumes of the iso, fucking shit was making me ill but we made quite a bit of that iso, think it weighed up about a Q one run, thats the only reason i had it last long enough to keep in the freezer lol

been gifted a couple of grams of that bho over the years on here too, never made it tho use to like the easiness of making butter with ya trim etc took me years to realise and yman to tell me multi times lol that it taste so weedy cause im using plant matter lol making the butter with extracts or hash is sooooooooo much nicer.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i still dont get this dabbing malarky how do you use that then lax?
> 
> morning all


 lol that was the tune they spun at the disco in the 80 s imagine tryin to get a groove on to that whilst not looking cheesy, disco days lmfao and yes they were known as discos without any irony back then


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Ah I love making the butter man soo fucking easy! last run there i did the lemon drizzle u were on about was fucking delicious man but the best was the cookies, make em from scratch(really easy) n add a little peanut butter #glorious
I throw popcorn n sugar trim in with a pound of butter n have her in the slow cooker for 8 hours then off over night n on again in the morning stiring n she's fan-tang-a-lang-THC-TASTIC! Shit made me feel like that Heston Blumenthal fella.
When I get around to it I'll try a few different concentrates but bho is definitely up on the list....heck I can buy off Christy_Nugs since I won the raffle so when she's her extracts up I'll get some off her n a few other yanks..wanna try em gummies n sweets aswell but again all yank vendors bar bisto (English vendor has canna choc on his listings.) are the online that really sell Propper edibles....oh yeah I scrape a vanilla pod n throw it in with the material as it infuses makes it taste that bit better again


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol that was the tune they spun at the disco in the 80 s imagine tryin to get a groove on to that whilst not looking cheesy, disco days lmfao and yes they were known as discos without any irony back then


lmao yeah i carnt imagine dropping a few e's, grabbing a glowstick n raving ya nut off to it lol only time ya catch me getting me groove on is if im pillled out me nut n even then i got no groove lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao yeah i carnt imagine dropping a few e's, grabbing a glowstick n raving ya nut off to it lol only time ya catch me getting me groove on is if im pillled out me nut n even then i got no groove lol


 yeah it was real fukin embarrassing man and no drugs back then just ale....oh the old days...keep em fukin gash imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers laxx I've got a nail here after a good inspection it don't seem too bad if it fits the rig I've got coming I'll keep it hopefully it'll be here Tuesday then I can pop me cherry properly lol....me cuts still have no roots so I've just posted em up anyway and hoping for the best now fuck knows what I did wrong tho still a bit baffled tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

. For you nu


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

i take it them clones stayed up right n looked healthy enough? if so i wouldnt worry to much ghet they will root in the pots ive potted up loads of stragglers that hadnt rooted when the rest had and they where always ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Aah I hate when cunts wear sunglasses indoors...that's pretty muvh what I said but I used all that fancy fang-dangled technical terms....nice torch though


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol Yeh sunglasses indoors is a cunts trick but he's bobby black man with a name like that he can wear sunglasses anywhere lol....I'm just waking and baking with a nice fat chosis joint and a brew.....nice


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeh they're stood up mate just look bad lol real bad I'm ashamed tbh lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> . For you nu


fucking el looks like hard work lol

wouldnt mind a go at one tho.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeh int it man the 1st time I ever saw it I was like wtf is that shit gimme it lol its the next big.thing since weed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

One downside is it must make your tollorance ridiculously high..weed wouldn't get u baked


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Chuuurch homie lol...I can see me next crop just using a load of nugs to do a run could be a slippery slope lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

must get you fucking mingled just smoking extracts in a joint gets ya fucked, taking a huge hit like that tho must pickle you lol

tolerance must go mental doing that all the time, or shorely u could od aka whitey if your tolerance was low n you smoked that.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

americans, fukin idiots mostly


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeh its deffo gona fuck with tolerance levels I had a nice dabs worth in a joint the other night and felt pretty twatted like went to bed before the Mrs lol that never happens I'm laying off it now till I get all me shit naaaa mean....feel stoned now watching kids cartoons lol cartoons are bad when ya stoned make me piss some of em...that adventure times the best its off its fuvkin nut the writers must be proper trip heads


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> americans, fukin idiots mostly


fucking legend!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

just been watching vids of huge dabs on youtube fucking el theres people doing grams in one blast......

as you said lax how can weed even get you stoned anymore once your hitting it like that.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just like zedds vid says them yanks are wasteful cunts there's a video of a 100g shatter hot plate WTF is wrong with these fat fucks lol 100g gone in minutes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2015)

its just the nought to completely fubar in the time it takes to exhale. First time I didn't know which way was up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah dabbing should be a special occasion thing, ud fucking smoke a crop in a month if u got hard into ur dabs n it takes away the simplicity of getting high and the high that shit must be scary hitting a gram loool


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 18, 2015)

Afternoon chaps, wife keeps giving me shit to do and since I've been building a new room for last 2 days I'd best be off doing a few jobs around the pad. Anyways extractor in step daughters bathroom is condensated to fuck, our lass shouts down to me "Lammi tha best sort this out, our A****'s fan is absolutely dripping wet through..." fuck me I nearly fell off't ladder giggling like fuck on this Pineapple Chunk my mates done!


----------



## Lambo... (Jan 18, 2015)

Need a condensation fix for this as well before it goes boom... just been down to check what my fans are like and fuck me the fresh air intake for my lights is drippin like an egg sarni!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just been watching vids of huge dabs on youtube fucking el theres people doing grams in one blast......
> 
> as you said lax how can weed even get you stoned anymore once your hitting it like that.


 I did 2 g of lemon scissor hash on my dab rig, shits easy to get thru and so clean


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I did 2 g of lemon scissor hash on my dab rig, shits easy to get thru and so clean


fuck that mate, i reckon id spew lol i cough bad enough smoking scissor hash in a joint doing 2g on a dab rig tho would kill me lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that mate, i reckon id spew lol i cough bad enough smoking scissor hash in a joint doing 2g on a dab rig tho would kill me lol


 no man its not like kief which is cough cough imo, dab the scissor man shits smoothe as no cough


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no man its not like kief which is cough cough imo, dab the scissor man shits smoothe as no cough


leave it out mate i know what your like, when you made me a joint that time pure! i was coughing me guts up whilst you was smoking yours like a cig lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2015)

you have the tobacco lung aka the bitch lung. i'm forever making ciggie smokers hack their guts up, people don't ask me for a go of my joint any more lol.

last time i remember nearly dying from coughing was when i put my torch on to a stainless ladel til it glowed red, i then dropped about .3g of bho on there and caught the smoke a bottle i had cut the bottom off( like a lung or bucket top) i was coughing for about half an hour solid then the next couple of days i would cough at the slightest little bit of cold air or fast movement, like a tickly cough but ten times worse.

i won't be doing that again, would love to have a proper dab though


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

yeah i am a cougher lol

my lungs must be fucked 20yrs of smoking cigs n dope, 15yrs of buckets lol use to bloody love the ol bucket spent alot of me youth in a small village in norfolk, very little weed about was only soapbar so yrs of soapbar buckets that carnt be good for the lungs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2015)

This shits hilarious secretsxsrvlpawm.onion


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I think I read u only had one lemon m8, what happened the other one?


It died mate went all yellow and crispy, I'm having big probs in this new gaff with the temps. I can't get them up past 21 in the loft tent, Gonna need to pick up a heater but I'm skint till payday at end of the month. I'm gonna pop a cpl of the zlh x psy seeds I've got and see what they give me


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 18, 2015)

How's everyone doing anyway? I'm making some ISO tonight with the trim from my last zlh and psycho run. Having a few beers to chill before another 6 straight days at work.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

Easy mate you alright? I'm having trouble me sen mate fuckin nightmare with the cuts at the mo lol....got plenty of beans to tie me over tho.....the las bit if iso I made I left it on the side about 3g and the Mrs chucked the fucker! Silly cow


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It died mate went all yellow and crispy, I'm having big probs in this new gaff with the temps. I can't get them up past 21 in the loft tent, Gonna need to pick up a heater but I'm skint till payday at end of the month. I'm gonna pop a cpl of the zlh x psy seeds I've got and see what they give me


Ahh shit happens.....I've just chucked out the psycho I had vegging to take clones off and replaced it with another zlh, so that's two zlh vegging now for clones. No more psychosis in my room for a while. Think I'm goina replace the 9 18l pots in my wilma system with 16 11l pots and fill the 16 with zlh this next run, that's gotta yeild.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2015)

my opinion on this strange cut, zlh, is confine the roots in a small pot and do plenty lolly, the main cola is a yielder, she will grow tall with less branching in small pots, or let it veg in a 11 l pot and get 8 oz off her at 5 foot


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy mate you alright? I'm having trouble me sen mate fuckin nightmare with the cuts at the mo lol....got plenty of beans to tie me over tho.....the las bit if iso I made I left it on the side about 3g and the Mrs chucked the fucker! Silly cow


Haha gutted mate. I'm just blazing my first bit of ISO now and it's a good batch !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've just taken another 4 cuts 2psy and 2zlh @2 week in flower took nice little small ones so they better fuckin root I tell thee arms are itching like fuck again now


----------



## budolskie (Jan 19, 2015)

0.1 dabs wipe me out I think the gram dabs would be a waist and run straight through nail onto down stem..... these are my size dabs 

Also my new starters for year coming along


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Jaysus lads all this rap music got me wanting to eat some chicken n shoot shit up...morning..brap,brap!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Paki n d10s arrived woot woot say pezza never sent it since I've got everything else


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

My blowtorch arrived this morning....its about 2" tall lmao think I may need a bigger one just waiting on me rig now.....why can't we have proper good local headshops? Ours is a tattoo place ffs like there ain't enough of them fuckers on every street corner ta mean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Motherfucker I'm just looking up torched got my eyes on a newport torch they're the ones in alot of em dabbing vids n they come in fucking go ld n shit..just incase ur games not up to scratch...there are cheaper ones but look how shiny it is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol Yeh gold plated torches n shit lolol sat there with a £200.000 set up to smoke £40 worth of gear haha.....last time I was in wilkos they had goodens in there like only about £7 I'll nip in there again seen if they still got em


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Suppose but it's not gonna be gold n if u go to a bho shindig you're gonna be laughed at for having a fanny fart of a lighter...My last torch I got was some generic one but it's don't me near 2 yrs n those are getting raving reviews so it's worth it in the long run..regular lighters are shite on a bong


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's my poor excuse of a torch lol got a pretty decent flame on her to be fair tho suppose itll do for a while


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## quantumwot (Jan 19, 2015)

anyone know the saying " that man is rajded"
as in crazy ? Its a northern uk thimg

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ever-heard-the-saying.857735/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2015)

as in he's pure radge, mad as a box of frogs.

use it regular.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah man I'm fucked lol gonna order 10grams of the charas for sure shits delicious of bong n ur sorted


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna get some more D10s aswell gonna try out uk mods n zues... Any recommendations rambo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

I've memorised this song todayll


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

...it'd been a successfull day


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol your mad.....as long as your blueys are teva or actavis your laughing mate or should I say sleeping lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna get some more D10s aswell gonna try out uk mods n zues... Any recommendations rambo?


i aint really been doing many mate but my recomendation would be to ditch the vals/diazepam and get a different benzo called clonzepam 2mg dosage you want, lorazepam,diazepam,clonzepam,pam,pam they all do pretty much the same thing lax but some work quicker than others some last longer than others, some hit harder etc but its all that same relaxing buzz lol

clonzepam is imo the nicest recreational benzo you can get, it hits harder than diazepam and it last longer, also theres a real old seller of them one of the best vendors for benzos on the DN hes called maligan has been around and has kept perfect ratings on every market since the start of sr1.

if you set on the vals n got the cash stick with zues or whoever has real teva or activis 10mg in blister strips of 14.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Get me a pack while your at it lax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Hmmm lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2015)

or for something a lil different but on the same line of buzz sorta, get some mandrax powder from evolution its pretty expensive mind but its cool, hard benzoy buzz with a strange headrush n head high its hard to explain n it tastes abit like crack too lol easy to smoke a fair amount quickly tho i blasted a good 4-5g one night was pretty mingled mind, smoking it is the best way to take it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Think I'll just Try a few of em brand name ones lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha Nah them etizolams are more my thing cuz on the blueys theres no chance of me getting it up but the etiz are the total opposite make you horny as fuck they're bang on lol need to order some really just there a bit more what I'm used to paying


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Lolol Yeh u phoned me when ubwas on them luudes your mate took the phone off ya and said "he's mingled mate" lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol Yeh u phoned me when ubwas on them luudes your mate took the phone off ya and said "he's mingled mate" lmao


lmfao i carnt remember that for shit mate but quite beleive it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Loool legend haha I'm very bad for that n u were vat mouthing wm luuuuudes


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

My ladies at 2 week just gave em their last lollipoppin the lem at the back is a beast man she wants all the room to herself


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao i carnt remember that for shit mate but quite beleive it lol


 haha Yeh I couldn't tell a word what u were saying lol u was propa mongoled never heard u like that before lmao your mate must of seen u struggling and thought fuck this I've heard enough haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> haha Yeh I couldn't tell a word what u were saying lol u was propa mongoled never heard u like that before lmao your mate must of seen u struggling and thought fuck this I've heard enough haha


it was some good shit mate, plus i got double what i paid for n half me coin back lol wasted a fair amount tho by not smoking it, smoking it was deffo the way to go.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Might be a bit too heavy for me my heart would stop or something mind I dun think I've ever herd me heart go as fast after a toot lol fuck me lying in bed 6 hours later all i can hear is me heart beat lol fuck that them days are over lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Might be a bit too heavy for me my heart would stop or something mind I dun think I've ever herd me heart go as fast after a toot lol fuck me lying in bed 6 hours later all i can hear is me heart beat lol fuck that them days are over lolol


you had a good run mate, you was mingled yaself most nights for weeks lol dmt,e's,coke,crack n ya fucking nutty shit them random rc's yeah u had a good run lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tell me about it lol crazy few months mate now its time to start nailing dabs 
....out of all those listed above the DMT was the best by far wayyyyy far lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2015)

It's Martin Luther King jr. Day u racist bastards should show some appreciation..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

Funny story in school for ur conformation you've to pick I middle name after someone in the bible or shit...what does my mate do pick kane (he really liked wrestling) and me being the proud African picked Martin after Martin Luther king hahahahahahahhaha the priest was like of St Martin or some shit n I'm like well no,the black dude lol.. I'm sure the yanks will be offered by this


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2015)

[QUOTE="mr Bumshine























We know what Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. thought about race, but what about gay rights? His life and his sermons offers clues, some say.


*What did MLK think about gay people?*
By *John Blake*, CNN
(CNN)– Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. was writing an advice column in 1958 for Ebony magazine when he received an unusual letter.
“I am a boy,” an anonymous writer told King. “But I feel about boys the way I ought to feel about girls. I don't want my parents to know about me. What can I do?”
In calm, pastoral tones, King told the boy that his problem wasn’t uncommon, but required “careful attention.”
“The type of feeling that you have toward boys is probably not an innate tendency, but something that has been culturally acquired,” King wrote. “You are already on the right road toward a solution, since you honestly recognize the problem and have a desire to solve it"​


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> [QUOTE="mr Bumshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting zeddd!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

He's a man of few words


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


...hmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2015)

The national animal of Scotland is the unicorn...Loool


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

I can smell my crop downstairs,think the terpinator works...happy I've that mountain air filter hydro suggested on standby for next run, won't change her out till then looks like a spray of ona here n there


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The national animal of Scotland is the unicorn...Loool


Wat the fck u on ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Life...sadly this is me sober lol damn d10s getting me Off to sleep hella early, been up since half 4... Sorry if my knowledge bombs blew your mind!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat the fck u on ha


yo momma..had to be done..like yo momma lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Morning Lad's.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> yo momma..had to be done..like yo momma lol


Uve a fckn tough stomach so


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Learned something new today; 2 breakfast rolls is enough..3 is a no-no.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Morning lads how are we all? Sat having a shit pissed me self when I saw "Mr bumshine" lolol proper made me giggle that did....oh I'm easily pleased like


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 20, 2015)

morning hows it growing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

The Mrs is out on jobs, I'm wakey baked on Exo and about to extract the shit out of this 3.3oz of 11 week trim.

Steady away........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Big ol can of butane there yorkie...wake n bake sounds like a great idea haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

I've got 4 cans of Ronson.

The BHO tube is valved so I'm supposed to be able to fill it with butane and then sling it all in the freezer for a while to let soak.

I hope the 4 cans is enough.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Aye its roughly a can to an oz....I'm still waiting for my bastard bubbler was hoping today but doesn't look like it now...it is coming from Spain tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

So I found a bag of these little star shaped silicone molds a while back in Aldi for 2 quid ish, they're about the size of a 50p piece........




Can you tell where my heads at?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

U just need ice to let u know how to do it properly now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

.........


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol I've got the same ones yorkie was looking at em my self thinking hmmmm would make a nice mould....my tube came with a slick pad tho I highly reccomend one of them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Aye I've seen a company linked to the Skunkpharm boys that make special silicone mats that don't react with butane unlike regular silicone.

I'm after one of those, I like silicone but butane doesn't.


Do you know what your slick pad is made out of?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Or I might just use a big Tupperware type tub and cut the sides down short.

Cheap as chips. lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

I threw the paper it out it came with I can only.remember it saying its food grade silicon and heat and cold resistant think it was -50 - 400° or something like that its exactly the same as the oil slick apart its got a black edge instead if green


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

I got the Mrs to get me nice pyrex.to spray into but on bottom of the dish its got bastard pyrex in concave writing on the fucker lol not good for scraping so I just sat my slick pad in there instead worked a treat to be fair


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Yay samples


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Stool samples?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171465140222?nav=SEARCH that's the one that came with my tube


----------



## Mr-green (Jan 20, 2015)

Here Ya go peeps birds eye view of my ladies 7-8 weeks in now there growing beautiful


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171465140222?nav=SEARCH that's the one that came with my tube


That says it's food grade sillicone, you don't want to be using butane with that man.

Read this the guy from Oil Slick sent to Skunkpharm.........

*"Hi Greywolf,*

*I am sure you know, silicone swells in the presence on non-polar solvents. Hexane is actually used as a “swelling agent” for silicone tubing to allow for an easier connection.*

*Theswellingeffect is the primary reason why silicone makes a poor compatibility choice when selecting a material to come into prolonged direct contact with non-polars.*

*As you must also be aware, chemical contamination from “extractables” in silicone materials, (in a procedure such as you are describing) is due almost entirely to the physical release of low molecular weight siloxanes, and other impurities from the manufacturing process.*

*This is why Tygon 3350, or SaniTech-Ultra, are made with platinum cured silicone rather than the more common peroxide cured variety. This is also why we use platinum catalyzed USP6 silicone in our pads. (rather than peroxide/food grade).*

*As far as I am aware, we are the ONLY company doing this. The cost of material for a simple “baking mat” would be prohibitive in that industry.*

*For the record (sometime I feel like a broken record)We do not sell the Pad to spray directly onto. Many (many) folks do, and when we realized it (july of 2012), we switched the silicone we use as our raw material as a prophylactic measure. *

*We also removed the Logo from our pads, because we feared that immersion in non-polar solvent could act to weaken the bond between that thin layer of logo silicone, and the pad beneath. As concerned as we were about the logo….i cringe when I see folks spraying into parchment. The matrix of silicone in common parchment paper (non-Quilon / silicone coated) is extremely fragile compared to a pad. I imagine the violence of swelling and shrinking on that scale would be tenfold compared to the effect that prompted our own change of material.*

*The physical wear of swelling/shrinking/swelling/shrinking along with the various stresses inflicted by the innovative public (razor blades, torches etc…) make any sort of performance warranty unmanageable.
So we make em as pure as it gets, and when people ask us….we tell em that if they insist on using them this way, to please discard them if they notice any physical degradation.*

*I would refrain from cutting the pad to perform your testing, as this will expose the inner weave. Once cut or torn, the physical consequences of swelling could lead to damage along the exposed area.*

*Let me know where to send it, and I will get a Pad out to you today. Always happy to hear your thoughts. I redacted about 2 pages of hyper technical diatribe from this email…. because I figured you have likely done your own research regarding Pt cured silicone, and the various plasticizers that are used in food grade silicone. This is understandably a topic quite close to my heart; and I will be vary happy to discuss at length should you have specific questions (or non-specific musings?).*

*Also, should you require it, you have my explicit permission to share anything we discuss with whichever forums you are involved in.*

*Regards,*

*Joshua"
*


http://skunkpharmresearch.com/spraying-butane-directly-on-silicone-mats/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

U got them under a lil cfl? Look healthy just a bit small for 7-8 week like....have u got a bigger light and room for flower?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hmmmm might have to get one for next time then think there only about £15 I want some of their storage balls as well they look cool as fook


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

It has this disclaimer at the bottom of the ebay listing too.....

*We do not recommend to blast on the *WAXY!™ Pad*. Butane peels off silicone. The material can be put on the pad right after the you scraped it out of your dish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

You fuckers got me wanting a go at the bho now but fuck it my cannabutter will do...I've already the slow cooker n all the bho gear must cost a few 100


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

I found some little Systema pots for storage.

4 little things for 1.50, they're quite good.

Made from PP/PE.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sound I've cleaned the pad since using and can't see any damage or wear but I'll only use that for putting stuff on now I'll get a proper oilslick for next run....Yeh lax its one of the best ways of getting all you can out the material but clean as a whistle at the same time I can see me getting hooked on this and just blasting all my plants when they're done lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Need a clamp stand for this fucking tube it's that big.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That says it's food grade sillicone, you don't want to be using butane with that man.
> 
> Read this the guy from Oil Slick sent to Skunkpharm.........
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

2 oz tube, 2 300ml cans to fill.



Didn't quite get 2oz in though, needed packing from the start a bit better.

The valves work a treat.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Need a clamp stand for this fucking tube it's that big.


 I was gonna get a big stainless steel one with a stand but it was like 56g or something so i thought just get a 28g one then its just a nice oz at a time 1 can 1 tube pain in the arse changing it tho might invest in a few more....fully packed I got 34g in there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I was gonna get a big stainless steel one with a stand but it was like 56g or something so i thought just get a 28g one then its just a nice oz at a time 1 can 1 tube pain in the arse changing it tho might invest in a few more....fully packed I got 34g in there


Those stainless ones can be expensive though?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Was £45 I think looked pretty smart tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Need a clamp stand for this fucking tube it's that big.


that's what she said


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251765079868?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE this is the one so £40 for a 28g one with stand....does look smart as tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

That's a good price.

This cost me 45.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

Howdy lads im still comin around from a session on sunday ahh fckn torture


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeh look good quality as well don't they I got glass mainly so I can see the tane running thru lol if it ever smashed I'll go for stainless....just looks cool watching the tane run thru lol I'm weird like that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Sit this in the slow cooker to evaporate off.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice colour looks about the same as mine did nice golden yellow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Exo time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

gonna be smoking on some of the wax 2mora, already planning me munchies for the day, weed alone gives me the serious munch so a zlh n wax joint is gonna be mega munch time lol brought a kilo of baklava this morning lol fucking hooked on the shit with a cup of coffee n a joint.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol aimt that what u wear on ya head when its cold lolol.....wtf is baclava?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

lol its a turkish i think? dessert mate pastry,nuts n honey gooey crunchy sweetness hmmmmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Turkish sweets.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Big in India/Pakistan/Eastern Europe.


The missus has been on about learning how to make it for ages.

Good balawa is fucking awesome.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Can be expensive though.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm an old school ice bun fan lol fuckin love em a cob with icing on lol simple but so perfect I like them yum yums as well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

This is a sin of mine if anybody else knows what it is.

 

Proper heart attack material.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can be expensive though.


this is from a turkish market stool, im no expert mind but have eaten a fair bit of it n this is tasty baklava compared to alot of what ive had, 15quid my kilo cost me i only got 2 types tho.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

My fave puddin is a Morrison's strawberry and custard tart fuck me after a dinner I'll square one of them away all day....gotta be eaten on the day or they go wank tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is a sin of mine if anybody else knows what it is.
> 
> View attachment 3335436
> 
> Proper heart attack material.


is that some paki dessert? carnt member the name.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is a sin of mine if anybody else knows what it is.
> 
> View attachment 3335436llooks a bit like sugar string but a lot thicker
> 
> Proper heart attack material.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this is from a turkish market stool, im no expert mind but have eaten a fair bit of it n this is tasty baklava compared to alot of what ive had, 15quid my kilo cost me i only got 2 types tho.


I don't know how much a kilo would cost round here, the paki shops sell various brands in selection boxes mostly.

Price and quality varies but it's never cheap, at least 3.50 for a box of 12 bits or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> is that some paki dessert? carnt member the name.


Jalebi.

Best sweet on E' ever, FACT!

Cold, out of the fridge........


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

ive not had it yman but i know of it, whats it made of? loads of suger cooked in ghee?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Best soda pop...fact


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm hungry now but for sweets not savoury god dammit nu everytime ur on here lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive not had it yman but i know of it, whats it made of? loads of suger cooked in ghee?



It's like liquid batter piped into a deep fryer for a couple of seconds and then soaked in sugar syrup.

So wrong but yet so right.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Pops a tricky one I'm partial to cherry and orange lucozade the orange gets me pullin all sorts a faces.....looks like I'm having bannans and custard fuck it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> soda pop



...............


You forgotten where you are?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Best soda pop...fact



nooo this is FACT! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a die hard Cherry Coke fan.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pretty much what he said.
> 
> It's like liquid batter piped into a deep fryer for a couple of seconds and then soaked in sugar syrup.
> 
> So wrong but yet so right.


 its some sorta pastry they deep fry then chuck in syrup, fuk me its sweet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Aye, crispy and hollow on the inside but gooey and sticky all over too.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds nice I got a real sweet tooth sounds right up my street


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2015)

the nicest munch in india was all that street food but I went for the spicey over sweet, they have these charcoal fired clay ovens they roast spiced chicken and breads that blister up, stoned and go watch the tandoori bloke cook for an hour suckin a beer


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2015)

Balut for anyone still hungry then [


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3335451


I was looking it up they put saffron in it n all..wanna try it now.. Where in tesco is it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I was looking it up they put saffron in it n all..wanna try it now.. Where in tesco is it?


Lol, no mate you'll have to find a paki sweet shop or market to get it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I was looking it up they put saffron in it n all..wanna try it now.. Where in tesco is it?


world food aisle lol 


best paki dessert is this tho imo

rasmalai


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Bet there's not many in Ireland.

lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Never been into that rasmalai, my mate loves it though.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> world food aisle lol
> 
> 
> best paki dessert is this tho imo
> ...


 agree mine too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Nah mate fuck all in the smaller places but we do have a few, Pakis around alright looking like they are planning something. .. I'm watching em.. Lol jk 
Lived near the curry mile in Manchester was awesome


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Shit stinks..........but in such a nice way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Our tesco has a polish isle (no joke) N you get those uncle ben tings n a few others I dunno about "world foods"


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

i use to live very close to bricklane for years, i wouldnt eat there tho if ya fucking paid me too its a captive audience so most the resturants are fucking shit cause they know most the tourist gotta have a curry in bricklane, same as chinatown most the resturants aint worth a wank.

plus in bricklane years ago now they actually renamed the fucking street to paki lingo! tower hamlets the borough of london its in is a fucking ghetto!!! run by the pakis or bangledeshis i think they are more tbh than pakis.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Our tesco has a polish isle (no joke) N you get those uncle ben tings n a few others I dunno about "world foods"


See if you spot those peanut butter flavour wotsit type crisps on that isle, get involved.

They're a strange but good munch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> See if you spot those peanut butter flavour wotsit type crisps on that isle, get involved.
> 
> They're a strange but good munch.


Erm Gfs german she brought back a suitcase with 5 packs of em I fucking love those cunting things


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

I love it when it gets to that slow big bubble stage its hypnotizing looks like sugar syrup


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm into these too.



They're Polish but you can usually get em on the same isle as the peanut crisps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

These are the ones we get.. ever try these yogurts from the polish shops n that brand does a flavoured condensed milk like thing that u squeeze out the tube (like those toothpaste) ..it's really sweet like thick condensed milk haha..they (the Polish)also do nice pickled soft cheese ting


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

how do i take a screenshot whilst playing a pc game?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> These are the ones we get..View attachment 3335500 ever try these yogurts from the polish shopsView attachment 3335501 n that brand does a flavoured condensed milk like thing that u squeeze out the tube (like those toothpaste) ..it's really sweet like thick condensed milk haha..they (the Polish)also do nice pickled soft cheese ting View attachment 3335502


I don't like those yogurts, taste funny to me.

The Mrs has that brand soft cheese on toast with chives and radish for breakfast though.

Weird these continental types.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> how do i take a screenshot whilst playing a pc game?


I use FRAPS to do it and it saves it in a file.

Free to download.........

*http://www.fraps.com/*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

@Hulk 

finally sorted a tatic out, n it works!!! i aint even needed to cheat (that much) lol



 

 

aint tried it on any other teams yet but its deffo working for spurs mate, ive smashed fergie now in the hall of fame lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00KH0YKT0/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1421775789&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=41mv7lXJLFL&ref=plSrch


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

@ ghetto did u get anymore games for the ps4 yet man ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00KH0YKT0/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1421775789&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=41mv7lXJLFL&ref=plSrch



...........


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........


Cbd i didn know ya cud by it of amazon .... 1 the lads in irish thread said it earlier so i just threw it up.. i had to get this of agora for a lad whos ma had cancer it wud hav been handier gettin of the amazon


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> replied yes terps a little, like it?


Just rolled 1 let ya know in a few smell is fckn delious


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @ ghetto did u get anymore games for the ps4 yet man ??


 not yet mate had about enough of AW tho worst cod ever! Still play it every night tho lom


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Getting there.......


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> not yet mate had about enough of AW tho worst cod ever! Still play it every night tho lom


Yea man cod gets pretty fckn boring dnt forget u can get sum free games in the play store... im gettin fibre broadband in so shud be able to share games then man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuk all this take about concentrates made me remember i still hav sum that budder in the fridge


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Haha Irish ur spoilt for choice man. How do you forget about that in the fridge lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Getting there.......
> 
> View attachment 3335542


as I say to Angelina Jolie on the telly; you're some fucking tease boy lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Haha Irish ur spoilt for choice man. How do you forget about that in the fridge lol


Fckn just totally 4 got wen on a bit of a mad 1 for about 2 days on it me fckn lungs was it bits so i fckd it in fridge and forgot ha  fckn hotspoonin is prob not best but fuk it ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Murica...http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-law-enforcement-agencies-quietly-introduce-radars-that-let-you-see-inside-houses-without-a-search-warrant-9990756.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Murica...http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-law-enforcement-agencies-quietly-introduce-radars-that-let-you-see-inside-houses-without-a-search-warrant-9990756.html


Cool tech.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just checked the seeds I popped the other day and I must of put one in upside down just a tap root sticking out the top lolol....I've got a mutant Jakes dream as well the first 2 leaves are well out and there's just like a ball of foliage in the middle hope its a girl cuz the leaves smell really nice and its tiny


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

My lsd smells alot better this time around, she gonna yelid more 2..wish I hadn't killed off her clone for more cheese suprise lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

carnt beleive theres gonna be no more tits on page 3 of the sun wtf.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> carnt beleive theres gonna be no more tits on page 3 of the sun wtf.


.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

National institution is page 3.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Easy 50 quid for em...........


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

You'll have to get the sport instead


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

i know mate its fucked up, heard it on the news today they have caved in from pressure about sexism n all that jazz


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i know mate its fucked up, heard it on the news today they have caved in from pressure about sexism n all that jazz


 fukin bs they all show miley cyrus cunt why not a nice milky pair o jugs


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

dunno how new it is? but theres this new to me anyway 4dx cinema showings coming out soon near me n i spose every other cineworld lol im not a great fan of the cinema but this looks pretty cool.

''Providing a revolutionary cinematic experience which stimulates all five senses, the new 4DX auditorium will include high-tech motion seats and special effects including *wind, fog, lightning, bubbles, water, rain and scents*, in both 2D and 3D formats. These effects work in perfect synchronicity with the action on screen - creating the most unmissable and exhilarating cinematic experience yet''


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

4D porn.

I best be able to smell pussy.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4D porn.
> 
> I best be able to smell pussy.


lmao..... i didnt even think of the porn potentials!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

that looks the nuts yman, so what is it at the moment? just bho oil? will you then whip it up over a low heat? to turn it into wax/budder or are they different things?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that looks the nuts yman, so what is it at the moment? just bho oil? will you then whip it up over a low heat? to turn it into wax/budder or are they different things?


Wax/budder is pretty much the same thing, I don't do that whipping shit. lol


It's warm liquid shatter there with minimal butane bubbles left.

Then dissolve it in warm Ethanol to un-goop it and you'll see all the shite in it that vac purging doesn't get out.........





...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Now I'll sling some cling film over the top and stick it in the freezer for a while, best overnight.

Then tomorrow I'll filter the shite out, pour the solution into molds and evaporate off the ethanol using the slow cooker again.



I should end up with clean, star shaped shatter pices.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Keep em coming man...you've thrown up some good pics today yorkie but that looks like my piss after sex


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wax/budder is pretty much the same thing, I don't do that whipping shit. lol
> 
> 
> It's warm liquid shatter there with minimal butane bubbles left.
> ...


i have very limited knowledge of extracts, i know this sounds like a dumbass question but is shatter hard a solid form of extract not all sticky n gooey?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have very limited knowledge of extracts, i know this sounds like a dumbass question but is shatter hard a solid form of extract not all sticky n gooey?


Yeah.

Should be like a sheet of clear toffee.
Keep it in the freezer and just break bits off.

Wax/budder keeps a different sort of texture, just like a crumbly, waxy honeycomb like structure.
A waxy crunchy bar, like cinder toffee.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

Right I'm off for the night lads, watch some movies with the Mrs.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

From what I've read and what not shatter should be more potent but not as tasty and its like sugar glass texture hence the name shatter where as wax/honeycomb will be slightly less potent more flavourful cuz of the extra terps in the waxs n shit plus wax is easy to handle the shatter I made from iso use to end up all over the show lol pingin round the kitchen try a get a piece


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuck sake he's a toffee connoisseur n all loool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a Yorkshireman, I like a bit of cinder. 


I'm partial to good fudge too.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> not yet mate had about enough of AW tho worst cod ever! Still play it every night tho lom


yeh battle field is better then the new cod that new battle field looks good battlefield hardline


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

dunno if any will ever beat bf vietnam lol i loved that game but the new hardlines does look good, is it not cops n robbers kinda instead of a army?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Aye sledgehammer have wrecked another cod yet again lol I can't wait for ufc to come out its got Bruce lee in the fucker I hope he makes lol his little noises and does his nose flicks lol games gonna be siiiiiiiick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm a Yorkshireman, I like a bit of cinder.
> 
> 
> I'm partial to good fudge too.


is that you coming onto me? "I'm partial to good fudge too. "<<< the smile face in reference to fudge is a no no dude...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)

Medal of honour was a hood game ps1 I think not sure GoldenEye on the n64 was bad as well golden gun and its all over d


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

When I was young you played with yourself and that was enough <<< I just made that gold up there


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 20, 2015)

just tried to watch the sweeney was never into the origanal bit before my time but fucking el the modern one is gash! lasted 14mins n deleted the shit.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

Gfs started eating game of thrones in Germany now i gotta put up with the fucking shit, i gave it a go but fuck me it's lame.. Can't wait for hannibal season 3 to start n less of that dragon carry on...morning you bunch of Englishs wankers..and Irish


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just tried to watch the sweeney was never into the origanal bit before my time but fucking el the modern one is gash! lasted 14mins n deleted the shit.


havnt watched it but cop tv shows are a no no for me lol theyl be in my dreams draggin me outta my bed with their 70 s hairstyles and brown flairs ft these days its all part of programming the population to accept their debt slavery, political serfdom and the police state, smoke dope stay high don't let the mfs fool us imo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

@ Irish was that a Canadian vendor u got the budder from? Fucking outrageously priced concentrates like 50 a gram n the English vendors even more but all he does is uk to uk..Christy_Nugs has 5 grams of oil for over 100 but I hate ordering from America n she's got family related issues at the moment lol, will probably try out a Canadian lad n see how it goes...do I definitely need a rig or will me bong do??


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> @ Irish was that a Canadian vendor u got the budder from? Fucking outrageously priced concentrates like 50 a gram n the English vendors even more but all he does is uk to uk..Christy_Nugs has 5 grams of oil for over 100 but I hate ordering from America n she's got family related issues at the moment lol, will probably try out a Canadian lad n see how it goes...do I definitely need a rig or will me bong do??


No i didn pay that much hang on and il check .... ohh mornin every1


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

I use a regular glass bubble pipe [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

It's shatter I was looking at, thinking if imma try it I'll try the best they have the budder is budget shizz lol thanks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

Morning Lad's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I use a regular glass bubble pipe [email protected]


thank fuck for yhat man,if I buy anymore cannabis related shit the gf will probably never let me slap her arse when we ride the night away... You know those continentals lloool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's shatter I was looking at, thinking if imma try it I'll try the best they have the budder is budget shizz lol thanks


The cheapest is bho hash oil ... but the price of a bitcoin is dwn at 185 euro


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The cheapest is bho hash oil ... but the price of a bitcoin is dwn at 185 euro


Yeah was looking at that, Christy_Nugs has the oil covered for cheap but tis the mind boggling stuff (sound like the mother there) I'm after...as if I need it anymore lol think it will be a Canadian vendor just curious to whom you used, how was stealth? The lad I'm looking at doesn't mention the use of mbb so if he gets back to me n says he doesn't incorporate it in his packaging I'll look elsewhere.



Unrelated: if anyone is looking for a new image hosting site since anonfiles.com went down infotomb.com seems to be pretty solid they even have a onion ur if ur feeling extra paranoid but they were like anonfiles with the not keeping any ips...youd be surprised with how many image hosting sites (even the supposedly secure ones) store info on you... Thundering whores!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

@LAX email man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @LAX email man


told you already dude I've a gf will u ever jog on loool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> told you already dude I've a gf will u ever jog on loool


 God lvs a trier


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> God lvs a trier


tbh mate a few beers n I'm anyones


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @LAX email man





[email protected] said:


> told you already dude I've a gf will u ever jog on loool





irish4:20 said:


> God lvs a trier





[email protected] said:


> tbh mate a few beers n I'm anyones


bunch of Danny boys!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> bunch of Danny boys!!


Nah, pretty sure it's Dave n' Paul.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> bunch of Danny boys!!


you jealous bro?... So now if someone's a homosexual you call em a danny boy? Wow that's offensive


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

all you'll ever get is baking soda...ah ok so you've made homophobic remarks n now racist...i am offended he must be banned!! Hypocrisy yall.... Use to be no rules now it's no rules foe u guys n lots of rules for us.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> all you'll ever get is baking soda...ah ok so you've made homophobic remarks n now racist...i am offended he must be banned!! Hypocrisy yall.... Use to be no rules now it's no rules foe u guys n lots of rules for us.


Why u bitching at me? I didn't do anything to you....I bet you would love it if I got banned , that's the kind of person you are!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

Psychoanalysis now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why u bitching at me? I didn't do anything to you....I bet you would love it if I got banned , that's the kind of person you are!


ugh, forgot youre one of the slow yanks..nvm little one scurry on you little whipper snapper.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> all you'll ever get is baking soda...ah ok so you've made homophobic remarks n now racist...i am offended he must be banned!! Hypocrisy yall.... Use to be no rules now it's no rules foe u guys n lots of rules for us.


And don't even front you know you're going to show your wigger friends this new song!! U guys are going to bump it in your mums car with the windows down because you all soooo gangsta...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Psychoanalysis now.


this came to mind lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> And don't even front you know you're going to show your wigger friends this new song!! U guys are going to bump it in your mums car with the windows down because you all soooo gangsta...


posted it a few weeks ago just for the sheer stupidity of the song...look your making an ever bigger eejit of yourself go back to toke n talk, your post like ratio will take some dive in here when you've not got all em fanboys about the shop liking your posts.. Like I said before scurry on little one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


and no African American takes offence to this..wtf lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

Me trying to decipher a rap cassette tape of p widdy Diddy or smarties or whomever may rap some dope beats...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol all you do is bitch all day about fairness. When I first came in here you were singing a different tune...look at you now. Complaining all day like a little girl..The mods aren't on anyone's side..they just don't like you guys because u guys bitch more then women. .so no I don't feel embarrassed or stupid because I posted a song you posted last week. . All you did was solidify my claim, I knew that at some point in your life you were going to drive around in your mum's whip with the windows down listening to this song....I was off by a week.....and for your information it doesn't even matter if nobody ever likes one of my posts again I will eventually always be tied for first place in points. ..I don't care about that I'm simply stating a fact danny!


cool story bro


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The mods aren't on anyone's side..they just don't like you guys because u guys bitch more then women.



We're British, we moan.
When your country has passed through puberty and stopped attacking everybody like a giddy puppy that's just found it's balls you might understand the headache we collectively share.


And besides, we only moan in here, OUR THREAD, which we are perfectly entitled to do.


To moderate is to be objective, anything else is taking the side of a subjective opinion.


.....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

In other news............


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We're British, we moan.
> When your country has passed through puberty and stopped attacking everybody like a giddy puppy that's just found it's balls you might understand the headache we collectively share.
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you mad? I'm sorry if I offended you I wasn't directing anything towards you...um mm mm wanna start over?? I'll go first or whatever! What's up man how are you?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

Me and relax play with each other all the time ask him. He's one of my mates.(no homo)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why are you mad? I'm sorry if I offended you I wasn't directing anything towards you...


You see here where you use the plural...........

*"they just don't like you guys because u guys bitch more then women."
*


Get yerself off elsewhere dickhead, we're (plural) not interested.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You see here where you use the plural...........
> 
> *"they just don't like you guys because u guys bitch more then women."
> *
> Get yerself off elsewhere dickhead, we're (plural) not interested.


I'm like u guys I suck at English. Don't hold it against me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I suck at English.


You've only got yourselves to blame.




Fucking Noah Webster, silly cunt!...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

Right then lads.

Take the BHO beaker from yesterday out of the freezer and the liquid looks like this.....




The shite filtered out looks like this.....





BHO knob cheese, mmmmm..........yummy!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

The clean cannabinoid/ethanol solution now looks like this.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

My pal sent me this........


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 21, 2015)

no wonder you have stress disorder n moved to the woods.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My pal sent me this........
> 
> View attachment 3336085


I'd put a note through the letter box letting him know he's a moron n if he's kids say bye bye... Shits just silly


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it's a full time thing.

Roller shuttered up.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Afternoon lads me psychos rooted  thank fook so at least I've still got the chedda hopefully the lens I took the other day root for me as well....popped 3 sourkushxdeepblue and thyve all sprouted now, feels good popping a few seeds again just hope its worth it and I get a keeper


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Email new user remember I'm a tight cunt lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

Thought those were some anti asbo blinds or something haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

Smoked a j of that terps up exo in the work van tday wen i arrived on site all the lads wer like the fckn smell a weed ha so yea smell is alot stronger of it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sweet my ladies had there 2nd dose the other day I'm giving em 50ml per 10ltre might up it a bit week 5-8


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

I started week 6 with ther terpinator n notice a difference so can't wait to get em early in flowering next run


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I started week 6 with ther terpinator n notice a difference so can't wait to get em early in flowering next run


Smell is outta this fckn world man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

I know I can smell my shit out my tent definitely changing out the filter for the next lot..she was getting old in all fairness.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

i had some zlh n exo recently but given that terps, im not one for all these different nutes n whatnot but i can deffo say thats real tasty exo for the flower time and the lemon is banging too.

had a .3 wax n .4 zlh bud joint earlier, fucking canned me lol am only coming round now lol almost went for a snooze, that wax is some lovely stuff aswel, proper tasty n strong really strong, i liked how its easy to work with too, not all sticky n gooey.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just taut id throw this up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2015)

Found a uk vendor for those concentrates so ill save up my ruples n get a gram..gotta start saving for hols gonna go after next crop so ill have this crop for some spending money...she wants to go somewhere else now, fucking Portugal...pots cool over there isn't it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

dunno bout availibilty n that, would imagine its alot of hash rather than bud there like spain but law wise im pretty shore its been decrimalised there for years now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Found a uk vendor for those concentrates so ill save up my ruples n get a gram..gotta start saving for hols gonna go after next crop so ill have this crop for some spending money...she wants to go somewhere else now, fucking Portugal...pots cool over there isn't it?


Yea man im in portugal in july for wedding weed is fine there along with anything else ha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

and as you say irish everything else too lol, i dont think anything is legal mind just decrimalised so up to certain amounts of weight of even smack i think you dont get arrested?

could well be wrong tho lol im no legal expert lol think a few countrys have decrimmed it tho switzerland also?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

That's how we rolllllll mofos


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 21, 2015)

yo ghetto m8 in coco do you reduce the feed slowly or full strength up till a week before then cut it all out and just ph water with boost


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo ghetto m8 in coco do you reduce the feed slowly or full strength up till a week before then cut it all out and just ph water with boost


 just a week before u chop just reduce to half strength no need to completely cut off nutes....and Yeh keep using ya boost till the end mate....next time buy topmax its less than half the price of boost and basically the same thing but smells cleaner gotta be a good thing?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 21, 2015)

kk dude ive due to chop around the 4th feb im useing that Liquid W-8 for boost


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> and as you say irish everything else too lol, i dont think anything is legal mind just decrimalised so up to certain amounts of weight of even smack i think you dont get arrested?
> 
> could well be wrong tho lol im no legal expert lol think a few countrys have decrimmed it tho switzerland also?


Yea man ur totally rite if ur caught with personally of anything ul be fine  ... all the headshops sell weed so happy days ... sum decent indoor but mainly outdoor bud


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Portugal mmmmmm Nandos lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Portugal mmmmmm Nandos lol


Yea id think portugal was a great country but that dickhead ronaldo is from there 

Visca el Barca


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

overpriced chicken! nice but way too pricey for what it is, i like the perinaise tho lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> overpriced chicken! nice but way too pricey for what it is, i like the perinaise tho lol


Defo overpriced for chicken man


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Defo overpriced for chicken man


is no wonder they are fucking everywhere, the prices they charge for chicken lol

you got them giraffe resturants over there? thats another over priced chain of resturants, out of all the chains i like la tasca the best some can be better than others same as em all but that spanish tapa's is some nice munch.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol Yeh overpriced but bloody good I tell thee extra hot chicken spicy rice spicy fries garlic bread garlic peri sauce and a bottle of super bok that's me  lol hungry now.......Yeh ronaldos a nob on the pitch don't seem like a bad bloke off it tho does a lot for charity and that can't fault him


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

nandos lol never eaten there since they had that rat meat scare


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> is no wonder they are fucking everywhere, the prices they charge for chicken lol
> 
> you got them giraffe resturants over there? thats another over priced chain of resturants, out of all the chains i like la tasca the best some can be better than others same as em all but that spanish tapa's is some nice munch.


Nah man aint heard of giraffe but we got our first wetherspoons pubs before crimbo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Aye last time i was there I had rat wings extra spicy lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

My fave place is this little Mexican joint just out of town its been there years never changed the menu lol but its spot on b e a utiful


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeh a 6 weeker would be nice I'm hoping I get something nice out of my beans...this sour cherry sounds nice as well might have to dabble one day


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man aint heard of giraffe but we got our first wetherspoons pubs before crimbo


lol yeah you had that ban for years aint you because of certain major brewers n pricing abroad or some shit like that lol spoons is ok for the price just gotta think of the cheapness of the food then its good lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My fave place is this little Mexican joint just out of town its been there years never changed the menu lol but its spot on b e a utiful


u cant beat all that Mexican shit love it need to get some chilli and guacamole with sour cream and nachos


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u cant beat all that Mexican shit love it need to get some chilli and guacamole with sour cream and nachos


 and a nice bit of key lime pie for puddin with a few tequilas


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol yeah you had that ban for years aint you because of certain major brewers n pricing abroad or some shit like that lol spoons is ok for the price just gotta think of the cheapness of the food then its good lol


Fuk the food man they doin 2.50 euro a pint other pubs are goin nuts ha ha bring on the 2.50 pint i say


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk the food man they doin 2.50 euro a pint other pubs are goin nuts ha ha bring on the 2.50 pint i say


lolol

yeah you carnt beat the price's on there grog, they are everywhere over here nowdays i like em, i like how theres no music played fucking hate pubs that blaring out music when ur trying to have a chat.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh a 6 weeker would be nice I'm hoping I get something nice out of my beans...this sour cherry sounds nice as well might have to dabble one day


in the cano exo etc is nice but those berry flavs and the lem esp is good


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lolol
> 
> yeah you carnt beat the price's on there grog, they are everywhere over here nowdays i like em, i like how theres no music played fucking hate pubs that blaring out music when ur trying to have a chat.


YOU WHAT!? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeh a nice berry would be nice to have in the garden strawberry cough sounds nice but inaint buyin that bit tastes like strawberrys them cherry strains sound good too oh and mango grapefruit lemon then all the cookie variety lol I'd love to have a shit ton of seeds and be able to play around all the time


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh a nice berry would be nice to have in the garden strawberry cough sounds nice but inaint buyin that bit tastes like strawberrys them cherry strains sound good too oh and mango grapefruit lemon then all the cookie variety lol I'd love to have a shit ton of seeds and be able to play around all the time


proper mango flav would be good that's the first good weed I smoked smelled like mango peel


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeh its just hard to know what's what as most breeders just big up there strains so they all sound amazing lol....would be good how some of them yanks in Cali have it where u can buy clones over the counter


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its just hard to know what's what as most breeders just big up there strains so they all sound amazing lol....would be good how some of them yanks in Cali have it where u can buy clones over the counter


yeh need to set up a clone only shop when its legal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

Been on the chosis for a couple of days now cuz lemons running low must had a fat lem j and been laughing at the dogs for the past 20 mins it is proper happy weed


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2015)

love this energetic happy weed, mrs too thank God the 2 months of psycho was a fukin drama no joke nevr growin her again lol and I was the biggest doubter so apologies mate u and drags were right its misererable weed in the long run but strong initially


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 21, 2015)

U canna beat happy weed its great lol...just been checkin shit out on agora lol that place is naughty man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Portugal it is...alot cheaper aswell, so it's a win win just gotta find a head shop near a hotel loool morning lads


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 22, 2015)

goat cheese hasn't been fed at all, just gave em new shoes. front: malawi


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Portugal it is...alot cheaper aswell, so it's a win win just gotta find a head shop near a hotel loool morning lads


That wont be to hard man  ... good mornin fckrs .... Any1 on here talk to dubaholic ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

..alot cheaper than the dam..the other half's gonna wanna do all the tourist shite so ill have to get super high before anything n lay out in the sun working on my farmers tan...in reality I'll go straight to red n blister n peel lol... Pretty sure most the lads uave access to him but yorkie n ice are bffs with him.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ..alot cheaper than the dam..the other half's gonna wanna do all the tourist shite so ill have to get super high before anything n lay out in the sun working on my farmers tan...in reality I'll go straight to red n blister n peel lol... Pretty sure most the lads uave access to him but yorkie n ice are bffs with him.


Yea man its alot cheaper than the dam but dnt expect the same openess about it and im tellin ya barca is the best spot ive been to for a smoke ya gotta check it out... sure if any1 is talkin to him cud they get him to mail us plz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Gf went there about a yr b4 we started dating n her bag with her passport n everything was stolen so Spain is a no no especially Barcelona..n tbh I don't like the Spanish...kinda like the French n Italians..a bit suspect.. If they had to be represented in a cartoon they could all be dodgy 80s style used car salesman/shark type animation with greased back hair, pungent musk and a hidden agenda.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning Lad's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> goat cheese hasn't been fed at all, just gave em new shoes. front: malawi
> View attachment 3336718


how's the exo coming along abe?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 22, 2015)

ah man, prognosis not so great! she kinda got left behind to veg more and looks nowhere what she use to. apparently exo doesn't like stress eh? shared w two amigos, so going for freshie. gory details later. former glory on right and lemony ripper on left. ...fk'd


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

alright lads hows it going?

anyone grown any nice cheese strains lately? thats all anyone round here talks about anymore lol. I lost my exo and livers cuts when i stopped for a bit. Ive been looking at the big buddha and dinafem cheeses but dont know what one to go for


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> alright lads hows it going?
> 
> anyone grown any nice cheese strains lately? thats all anyone round here talks about anymore lol



5 Psychosis + 3 Exodus Cheese @ 10 Weeks.

From Exo side.


From Psycho side.


I took em to 11 weeks, the newest photos yet to be shown are on the Mrs phone.

Smoking on em now.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> alright lads hows it going?
> 
> anyone grown any nice cheese strains lately? thats all anyone round here talks about anymore lol


if u can't get any clones breeders boutique use the clone onlies in alot of their crosses...I'm growing out the cheese suprise n love it so much imma keep her for yet another run after this n after that I'll try their cheese bukkake.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 5 Psychosis + 3 Exodus Cheese @ 10 Weeks.
> 
> From Exo side.
> View attachment 3336728
> ...


They look nice as fuck mate fair play  ive never managed to wait past week 9. Does it get much bigger and stronger with the extra age? I grew the exo a few times but never got hold of any psycho


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> if u can't get any clones breeders boutique use the clone onlies in alot of their crosses...I'm growing out the cheese suprise n love it so much imma keep her for yet another run after this n after that I'll try their cheese bukkake.


I did get hold of a few clones back in the day but asked a mate to keep them going up his just incase i wanted to start back up. about a month ago now i asked him about them and he had only just fucked them up by setting the timer to 6 hours on and 18 off. he didnt know about revegging so just chucked them.
Ive grown a few from BB and been impressed with most of them. not knocking the ones i didnt like too much because my mate liked them more than the ones i liked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Does it get much bigger and stronger with the extra age?


Yeah shit loads, 8-9 week Exo/Psycho does nothing for me at all but this is evidently better.

I reckon the Psychosis could need 14 weeks or so to be proper.

The trichome heads are really immature until around week 8 and around the same time starts the second phase of growth where the out side of the colas grow in big foxtails while the calyx swell.

I've even had foxtails turn into mini colas on these.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> I did get hold of a few clones back in the day but asked a mate to keep them going up his just incase i wanted to start back up. about a month ago now i asked him about them and he had only just fucked them up by setting the timer to 6 hours on and 18 off. he didnt know about revegging so just chucked them.
> Ive grown a few from BB and been impressed with most of them. not knocking the ones i didnt like too much because my mate liked them more than the ones i liked


why would u trust an eejit with your clones lol
bb are bang for ur buck man n their freebies are the icing on the cake but what always sold me on em is they don't make ridiculous claims like other breeders n they're pretty helpful, especially on the forums...My dbxliver was a freebie they gave out n I loved it so muvh I've bought 20 beans for a pheno hunt once I'm properly setup.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah shit loads, 8-9 week Exo/Psycho does nothing for me at all but this is evidently better.
> 
> I reckon the Psychosis could need 14 weeks or so to be proper.
> 
> ...


that sound so tempting but i get paranoid about mold. the last grow i done was 4 livers and 4 dog from BB. at week 9 i started to chop them down and i noticed mold in the bigger colas. I only lost 2oz and got nearly 45 from the 8. i was just lucky to chop them down in time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

*Extract Update:
*
I reduced the Cannabiniod/Ethanol solution by evaporation in the slow cooker until there was just enough to fill one of the star shaped sillicone molds.

Let the sillicone mold sit in the slow cooker overnight to evaporate off the rest of the alcohol from the concentrate (minimal, you can tell by the amount of concentrate left in the mold).

I chucked this in the freezer about 20 mins ago........


----------



## zeddd (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah shit loads, 8-9 week Exo/Psycho does nothing for me at all but this is evidently better.
> 
> I reckon the Psychosis could need 14 weeks or so to be proper.
> 
> ...


badgers tails lol nice grow, mine look more finished at 9 weeks you got low temps? nice formation on those colas mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> that sound so tempting but i get paranoid about mold.


Sillica man.

And plenty of air movement.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> why would u trust an eejit with your clones lol
> bb are bang for ur buck man n their freebies are the icing on the cake but what always sold me on em is they don't make ridiculous claims like other breeders n they're pretty helpful, especially on the forums...My dbxliver was a freebie they gave out n I loved it so muvh I've bought 20 beans for a pheno hunt once I'm properly setup.


haha he was the only one local that kept taking cuttings for himself lol.
the qrazy quake was my favorite from there. i might get a pack of them and the cheese surprise and find a keeper or 2


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2015)

roots are flying now after 7 days in cloner,
 


And also my 3 biggest pits just topped 1 I have 
 

Long wait a head till I'm harvesting again xmas fuck u right up like


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sillica man.
> 
> And plenty of air movement.


i was thinking of chucking a UV tube light in with them. i had an 8" rvk and 2 osculating fans on the go. ill have to get a bottle of that silica cheers mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you got low temps?


Compared to most probably.

Passive intake comes straight from outside through the window which is sealed up except for this.

Lights off was during the day over Nov/Dec/Jan so was chilly sometimes but never 0c I wouldn't have thought, Lights on the temps never went above about 20-23c.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

has BB got a sale on any time soon?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i was thinking of chucking a UV tube light in with them. i had an 8" rvk and 2 osculating fans on the go. ill have to get a bottle of that silica cheers mate


If you want to go UV for anti bacterial reasons you should be looking at putting a relevant spec bulb in your intake pipe, maybe 2.

The airflow is then sterilised while it's compressed into the tube and before it gets into the tent/room.

I've been thinking of using UV for cleaning too.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2015)

Does lower temps slower flowerijg down mines set on 25c like and doesn't go below 17c


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Does lower temps slower flowerijg down mines set on 25c like and doesn't go below 17c


It can do sometimes man yeah.

But it all depends on what kind of cold and the plant in question to be honest.

They don't like that frosty cold, that proper shuts em down hard but a wind chill is a bit different.

Hard to explain it really, I bet that sounds like that fucking Peter Kay joke now! 

*"It's that fine rain, wet's you through"! 

*


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you want to go UV for anti bacterial reasons you should be looking at putting a relevant spec bulb in your intake pipe, maybe 2.
> 
> The airflow is then sterilised while it's compressed into the tube and before it gets into the tent/room.
> 
> I've been thinking of using UV for cleaning too.


i got a newly built room up the attic and its not 100% sealed. i got a 6 panel door cut down to 4 and the air just rushes around it lol. i did put an inlet pipe in but theres not much air flowing through it. the uv was originally for the thc production but i heard it helps with mold too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i got a newly built room up the attic and its not 100% sealed. i got a 6 panel door cut down to 4 and the air just rushes around it lol. i did put an inlet pipe in but theres not much air flowing through it. the uv was originally for the thc production but i heard it helps with mold too


any pics? Sounds slick


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Heres the mutant lol there's gotta be about 10 leaves in that ball never seen anything like it man


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2015)

Ii the intake on mine is just suckin air out the room the tent is in, outake into chimney, no windows open yet but summer I have to open one in the room


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Heres the mutant lol there's gotta be about 10 leaves in that ball never seen anything like it man


that's some dannyboy looking plant lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

budolskie said:


> Ii the intake on mine is just suckin air out the room the tent is in, outake into chimney, no windows open yet but summer I have to open one in the room


Open the window a couple of inch and close the door, job done.

The negative pressure will pull fresh air into the room and through the tent out the chimney.

Otherwise you risk mould for using stale air.

Not to mention fresh air will have more CO2 in it than the stale air in the room so your plants do better too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Ffs.

So I go to the freezer to check this BHO.

Try to peel the star out of the mold and one half is hard ish and the other half is still gooey, within a min or 2 the hard side starts to goo up again.

Reckon there's alcohol left, back in the slow cooker it has to go.

This is the point where I really wish I had a vacuum oven.........





Fuck it, I've smeared a covering around the inside of my bong bowl anyway........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Loool ate up that dab yorkie!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

there you go mate. i got a couple of dog cuts vegging in there now, they got a bit of mag/cal def but i just got a bottle of magnacal. i made i silencer box but im going to brake that up. its taking up the room for my other wilma lol. i got to modify my old tent frame to hold my scrog net and hold my filter higher


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah man u need that net in there stat lol canopy is all over the shop but lovely little room man, wanna eventually move up to the attic when I finally move into a place I can permanently setup my perpetual


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol yeh she's a bit queer looking ain't she ya never know tho sometimes the mutants turn out to be winners.....well me rig still ain't here takin the piss now I want my shit ta mean


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

i started them off 


[email protected] said:


> Yeah man u need that net in there stat lol canopy is all over the shop but lovely little room man, wanna eventually move up to the attic when I finally move into a place I can permanently setup my perpetual


i started them off in a tent while i was building it. i thought i would have been finished before they got too big, i was wrong lmao. i have decorated my bedroom inbetween too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Oooooooooosh!

That's a smooth hit, quite tasty too. 

I might need another 3 of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooooooooosh!
> 
> That's a smooth hit, quite tasty too.
> 
> I might need another 3 of those.


just to be sure it wasn't a fluke I'd say have a few more bowls...for science n all that carry on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Quality control, of course.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 22, 2015)

Here what I'm gona make into bho, but not the technical way like yorkie


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ooooooh your gonna get some errrl off that fucker...when I crop next I'm gonna do a full nug run fuck it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

The principals might be technical but in all fairness I've only used 2 glass beakers, some coffee filter papers, some alcohol, an old slow cooker that I got for 5 quid and some silicone molds from Aldi to do it.


I don't make work for myself.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Psychosis fondue for lunch..........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Not used foil as a gauze since I use to make my bongs with a pen n pop bottle n animal bar lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Ran out of proper ones before xmas. 

The paper shop down the road sells em, I'm a lazy cunt. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

I find proper ones hard to sit right and let too much air through though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Kin'ell, that's quite hard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 22, 2015)

nice pics y man colours are spot on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheers man, sometimes my phone pulls ok shots but it's finicky as fuck.

The Mrs one does better.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yabba dabba dooooooo....just had me 1st proper dab sheeeeeeit I underestimated the power of the dab lol this is fun man tiny little amounts hit u hard


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yabba dabba dooooooo....just had me 1st proper dab sheeeeeeit I underestimated the power of the dab lol this is fun man tiny little amounts hit u hard


...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it dry cure bacon butty time now or what?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds good to me I've got the munchies now...Mrs wants a maccies tho sooooooo big Mac it is then with no sauce so they make the cunt fresh lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

I ask for fresh every time and get the reply "they're all made fresh" while the little bint tries to hand me one off the back that has been there at least as long as I've been in the shop which is usually at least 5 mins.

No, by fresh I mean I want one made specially for me, wrapped and put straight into my bag.

I'll wait, I don't have a problem with that but the day somebody tries to deny me a freshly made product.....



The lettuce crisp factor and non sogginess of pickle is of massive importance ffs!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Another fondue dip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

You fucking arse bandits I'm well jealous..Bizzle that rigs tidy man dunno what u were complaining aboot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Haha so true gotta have it fresh man otherwise u get given a greasy mess.....aye I've just got back and had a another lol I'm a callnit the smiling assassin lol I'm sat here with a grin like a Cheshire cat gotta pick me youngest up from nursery in 20 mins lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

The only thing not happy about is the glass nail it came with was shattered into 4 pieces so emailed em and asked for another....lucky I kept the domeless or I'd be fucked now I wanted to use the glass nail and dome tho I like the look of it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn. I'd smoked alot this morning n had to head up to the mothers to sort some stuff out for her n lads I'm usually really conscious about my walking when I'm really stoned so probably look a bit touched at the best of times.. Long story short I took one d10 n everything was dandy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

This is fucking amazing tech man!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Shame such a cunt owns the company ay


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Bill Gates isn't the worst of em he's like darth vader n apples darth sidious


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I aint been this heavily stoned for fuckin ages could just do a power nap now lol just had a hot choccy and dabs bostin combo....this dome less nail work mint as well I'm just gonna tell him I've sent it back what else can he say lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2015)

anyone with money is a cunt. if not their parents were or somebody else in their family who got them where they are.

if you want to get ahead of others in life you can't hold doors open. sad but true


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2015)

fuckin crumble king arnt ya! still not smoked any but it smells nice. saving it to make a couple of moonrocks at the weekend cause i fancy getting fucked up!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just been woke up by the Mrs fookin smashed man lolol...aye ita not a bad bit is it G nice n easy to work with...its been out at room temp since I made it so its nice n stable as they say lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Aww man!! Bizzle you lightweight it's been donkeys since I woke up on the sofa.. Have to get me some dabs lol hols,dabs..things that's my plan of action


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2015)

smoked the other .2/3 of me wax this morning with a .4 of exo, even in a joint its some lovely gear dabbed properly i can imagine it would be fucking intense lol

whats it cost you all in ghet to dab it, the metal thing the glass whatchamacallit the torch everything?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeh its intense man first one ripped my lungs lol....well the pipe was 27 torch was a fiver and little dabber was a fiver that nails suppose to be £20 but I got that sent instead of me dabber so I got it for free lol so all together only £37 which ain't bad really I need another torch tho as this mini one don't cut the grade


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its intense man first one ripped my lungs lol....well the pipe was 27 torch was a fiver and little dabber was a fiver that nails suppose to be £20 but I got that sent instead of me dabber so I got it for free lol so all together only £37 which ain't bad really I need another torch tho as this mini one don't cut the grade







lol thats pretty cheap mate, might have to indulge meself. what sort of return are you looking at with bud used say 2oz what roughly would you get back in wax when its bud not trim n corn.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol deffo indulge mate I urge you lolol.....they say good trim and popcorn your looking at a 10% return and all bud is around a 20% return so 2 oz of bud you could pull anything form 10-12g so they say I used about 120g and got 10g that was trim and popcorn you can run it a 2nd time and use that oil for cooking with...and your material wants to be extra bob Marley crispy dry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Suppose if I just get a nail for my bong I'll be dandy


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2015)

kin el the threads lively 2night lol whats every one dabbing lol when im really stoned i dont speak much at all lol am a proper fucking mongo when stoned, that dabbing has combo potentials too dab followed by a huge line or pipe yesssss please or dabbing n benzos sleep like the dead, a dab on the trail end of a e buzz, its got combo potential deffo lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeh u could buy a piece with a male attachment that would fit inside your bong and make a proper rig or buy a male domelss nail and that would slide right into your bong if the size is right there normally 14-18 mm


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30937492

''There is some debate in Germany about whether men should sit or stand to pee.

Some toilets have red traffic-style signs forbidding the standing position - but those who choose to sit are often referred to as a "Sitzpinkler", implying it is not masculine behaviour''

are you allowed to still stand n piss then lax??? lmao

bet ya a right Sitzpinkler nowdays lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sitzpinkler lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Evening bitches, Smoking on some ISO tonight topped with a little psycho, 
How's everyone doing? Feel like I'm hardly here anymore coz I'm working non stop, 
Rambo got ur txt the other day mate was too fucked to reply tho man sorry lol, not been playing footy manager in a month or so been to busy but will give it a go when I can,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Only time I sit to piss is when I'm too pissed to stand,


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening bitches, Smoking on some ISO tonight topped with a little psycho,
> How's everyone doing? Feel like I'm hardly here anymore coz I'm working non stop,
> Rambo got ur txt the other day mate was too fucked to reply tho man sorry lol, not been playing footy manager in a month or so been to busy but will give it a go when I can,


aint up to much mate just caning it on fm n posting shite on here lol what u working back as then Gboy u back as a chef mate?

yeah av a go at that tatic when u got the time, its well wortha bash.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Easy hulk mate how's it going man never a bad thing being busy keeps ya out of trouble lol....I'm just stoned out me box


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> aint up to much mate just caning it on fm n posting shite on here lol what u working back as then Gboy u back as a chef mate?
> 
> yeah av a go at that tatic when u got the time, its well wortha bash.


Working as a lorry driver now mate so it's a complete change in direction career wise, but I'm working for my cousin now and it's good money and I get a free lorry out of it so its all good lol,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy hulk mate how's it going man never a bad thing being busy keeps ya out of trouble lol....I'm just stoned out me box


Your right there mate the more I work the less trouble I cause/get into lol, 
How u doing mate? I'm plodding away still staying with my mate hoping the wife will see sense


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sound mate I'm all good man a bit skint but doing alright lol got a few Jakes dream poppin now hopefully I get one like yours that was fuckin nice man popped some sour kush as well the other night just repotted today.....me flowers are gonna be 3 week on satdy and theyre putting frost on already


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol gf aparently heard about it already n it's cool we can still stand lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

So we've decided to go to the damn again, flights are cheaper n some cheap places happy days.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> kin el the threads lively 2night lol whats every one dabbing lol when im really stoned i dont speak much at all lol am a proper fucking mongo when stoned, that dabbing has combo potentials too dab followed by a huge line or pipe yesssss please or dabbing n benzos sleep like the dead, a dab on the trail end of a e buzz, its got combo potential deffo lol





newuserlol said:


> kin el the threads lively 2night lol whats every one dabbing lol when im really stoned i dont speak much at all lol am a proper fucking mongo when stoned, that dabbing has combo potentials too dab followed by a huge line or pipe yesssss please or dabbing n benzos sleep like the dead, a dab on the trail end of a e buzz, its got combo potential deffo lol


whats all this dabbing then? i go away for a few months and theres all this new lingo lol.
hows things mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't even know man I'm gonna have to get some off the darknet but after the hols to the dam...where I can't get dabs..or can. I!????????? Anyone know?


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I don't even know man I'm gonna have to get some off the darknet but after the hols to the dam...where I can't get dabs..or can. I!????????? Anyone know?


i dont even know what it is mate let alone if we can get any lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I don't even know man I'm gonna have to get some off the darknet but after the hols to the dam...where I can't get dabs..or can. I!????????? Anyone know?


 a mate if mine went over Xmas and hr was asking about for em and he was told to go out the town centre and and he'd have more chance like


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mornin lads hows things ..... lax its hard to cme across good concentrates in coffee shops in the dam as there is sum law about no higher than 20 sumtin thc ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning,yeah remember reading that shit about the canna cup so I may not be able to get em but I suppose I'll have a walkabout to find out


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Morning,yeah remember reading that shit about the canna cup so I may not be able to get em but I suppose I'll have a walkabout to find out


Im sure sum the lads around the canals will sell ya sumtin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol, gonna be purely cannabis when I'm with the missus n that's if she decides for certain she wants to go there for fuck sake but flights are cheap found a nice gaff for 500 for the fee nights so hopefully she stick with it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Barcelona for me and two of me mates for 3 nights works out around 200 euro each and thats flight and accom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

I could of found cheaper some places going for 250 ish for the few days but we've not been on hols together in like 2yrs so we may aswell get a nice place to stay...challenge is finding someone I trust to take my dog..or someone that will take a male rottie lol... Anyone use a RVK150E2-L SILEO (150mm/6") - 720m3/hour. is she as loud as I'm thinking lol got a sms twin fan speed controller I'll be hooking her up to...she's 44 fucking db lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

good luck with that I wouldn't have a face eating dog to stay for a few days but some people are nuts


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

He's usually full after he's eaten one face...we've someone in mind, she's gonna take our cats anyways n said she'll might take the dog, she's just gonna have him for a trial first n see how it goes....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning lads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Story yorkie, how did the concentrate work out? Has she set yet..if you've not already dabbled it all lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just eatin a big dirty brekie roll just wat ya need on a friday morn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

lol, I've dabbled a fair bit.


It went back in the freezer again about 20 mins ago, we'll see yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Irish I've just spoken to Dub and he's gonna send you an email in a bit apparently.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Gonna hav to get meself 1 of these dab rigs ha the hotspoons just aint great


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Ey up I think we might be in luck boys, it's looking promising.

I'll give it another 10 mins or so and try to peal it out properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

First world problems lol


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Ez everyone im from essex/cambs doin a few different strains. Just getting used to this forum and reading all the banter. Im lean where is the like button hiding?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Ez everyone im from essex/cambs doin a few different strains. Just getting used to this forum and reading all the banter. Im lean where is the like button hiding?


hey, dunno why u needed to tell us ur build but I'm a little pudgy...what strains u growing n the like cones with time..u earn that shit...wait, gringo? Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

It's stayed frozen long enough for me to peel it out and take a pic.

At room temp it softens up some but it's still manageable, I could get it spot on but it would need maybe another night or two in the slow cooker.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2015)

Relax have a look at the s&p silent fans, there not silent obviously but take at look at the db, not sure but I've one and there not too loud tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Nevermind Milky Way Magic Stars, this stuff's not for kids!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Relax have a look at the s&p silent fans, there not silent obviously but take at look at the db, not sure but I've one and there not too loud tbh


I'm still watching it on ebay, she's just really long for my tent with the filter in there but I definitely want one eventually I've seen a few side by sides n she's a solid fan that's considerably quieter... I'll get once I've a bigger tent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nevermind Milky Way Magic Stars, this stuff's not for kids!


lame lol..in reality in just jealous...screw u guys anyways I'm on week 8 today, chop next week..ish


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

@r3lax I take it your talking about the strain. Lol had a bit of moby dick for breakfast :/ Atm im messing with CSSH, GSC (Cali connection and bcbud dpot)(i know) and yeah essex gringo
.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> @r3lax I take it your talking about the strain. Lol had a bit of moby dick for breakfast :/ Atm im messing with CSSH, GSC (Cali connection and bcbud dpot)(i know) and yeah essex gringo
> .


yes, saw Essex n gringo...used my powers of deduction, crunched a few numbers, dropped a few knowledge bombs n here we are.. If u do decide to post pics make sure u scrub the metadata from you pics..Google exif eraser..fond a free one, happy days


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Oi that star is beautiful


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Oi thanks for that bro. I using a digi cam. I think its free of the location thing. So the threat is real with that then.


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

@[email protected] What ya got in week 8. I love the anxiety those late weeks bring


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning boys how are we all. I've been struggling with me sleep for the past few weeks now and last night fuck me I slept like a baby all dabbed up out me box lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

sleeping well meself mate bombed out me nut every nite on exo/lem/extracts lol nice eases the muscle tension and no dreams ime proper sleep


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

I looking at cooking up some aya ha ha time to revisit I think


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Even with the digital cams I'd run em through a scrubber mind I've always used my phone but with something like location it's better safe than sorry... I've cheese suprise (breeders boutique) and lsd (barney's farm) second time running em n gonna keep the cheese suprise for an all cheese run next


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I looking at cooking up some aya ha ha time to revisit I think


 Yeh do it and send us all a bottle lolol tbh I don't know if I could stomach it I'm shit at stuff like that a mushie brew has me heaving so aya I don't know if I could hold it down id give it go tho lol


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice. Cheese surprise is a new one on me sounds interesting. LSD is pretty nice for barneys. Whats the surprise in the cheese genetics you know (sounds like its a secret). How do you rate gringo? You close to essex i take it?
Ez Zed n Ghetto grower. Everyone loving the concentrates on here too  Im probably gonna run the cssh plant i got as i pollinated it but she is a beast.


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Whats the best way to share a pic on here? Hosted elsewhere and use that pic button to link?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> whats all this dabbing then? i go away for a few months and theres all this new lingo lol.
> hows things mate?


dabbing it smoking concentrates like bho etc in kinda bong thing dont worry mate i had to ask me self how its done a few day ago lol im all good mrt you know how it is mate shit rarely change's.

you getting your grow back on then i see, nice1 you lost ya exo tho did i read your mate had them on 6hrs lights on 18 off? lol

this is how to dab like i say someone had to post this for me the other day, i didnt really know how it worked either.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Fukn price of sterling to our fckn shitty euro at the min


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Nice. Cheese surprise is a new one on me sounds interesting. LSD is pretty nice for barneys. Whats the surprise in the cheese genetics you know (sounds like its a secret). How do you rate gringo? You close to essex i take it?
> Ez Zed n Ghetto grower. Everyone loving the concentrates on here too  Im probably gonna run the cssh plant i got as i pollinated it but she is a beast.


tbh I wasn't that fond of the lsd but I've given her another shot..just to have a little variation to my crop..the suprise in the cheese suprise is there are no cheese genetics in here..Jk lol I dunno man suprised my neighbours ain't smelt anything yet tbh haha... Not had the gringo yet, a thread oldie was on about getting a cut for a bit n was singing it's praises...how are you finding her?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alright boozle how are ya...u new? I popped my dab cherry yesterday and nownim hooked lol...DABS not even once lolol....I had a gringo cut but the little babbi died on me I've got the cheese I'm just looking for something fruity really so I've popped a few seeds to see if I can find owt......got me mate coming round in a min I'm gonna give him a right big dab make him dribble and everything haha haha he aint got a clue whats about to hit him


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright boozle how are ya...u new? I popped my dab cherry yesterday and nownim hooked lol...DABS not even once lolol....I had a gringo cut but the little babbi died on me I've got the cheese I'm just looking for something fruity really so I've popped a few seeds to see if I can find owt......got me mate coming round in a min I'm gonna give him a right big dab make him dribble and everything haha haha he aint got a clue whats about to hit him


Ul have to wake him on the sofa in a couple hours man ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Ah bizzle everyone needs a mate like you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ul have to wake him on the sofa in a couple hours man ha


he said dab not date rape lol...would be funny if he edited his post n changed dabs to date rape lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright boozle how are ya...u new? I popped my dab cherry yesterday and nownim hooked lol...DABS not even once lolol....I had a gringo cut but the little babbi died on me I've got the cheese I'm just looking for something fruity really so I've popped a few seeds to see if I can find owt......got me mate coming round in a min I'm gonna give him a right big roofie make him dribble and take advantage of his ass haha haha he aint got a clue whats about to hit him


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

I tink u read it wrong lax ^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink u read it wrong lax ^^^^


i read what I wanna read lol just looks funnier with date rape especially with a ending like " he ain't got a clue what's gonna hit him" and a few references to dribbling lol


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Hahaha i love a dab but my lungs are a bit withered for em. Its the way forward when you struggling to sleep though. lolz about the cheese surprise. Yeh gringo has been one of my favs for years now some of the whitest sweetest dank in Essex ive seen ppl on the net as far as manchester biggin it up so its making a mark in the uk now. Ive ran it a couple of times before, Im currently running different pheno's of gringo s1's waiting to harvest my first Gringo x  Yes Ghettogrower new to forums.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

infotomb.com is a good site for hosting pics btw


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

fully pollinated gringo s1


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> fully pollinated gringo s1


pics clean btw


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks. I used ipad in the end, then screen shot the pic, hope that works. The pips will be regular Sleeskunk x Gringo. Hopefully i can find a good male to take back to the gringo cut


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah i got a like button now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

You'll be grand n if ur ever paranoid infotomb.com hosts the pics n doesn't log ips


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dabbing it smoking concentrates like bho etc in kinda bong thing dont worry mate i had to ask me self how its done a few day ago lol im all good mrt you know how it is mate shit rarely change's.
> 
> you getting your grow back on then i see, nice1 you lost ya exo tho did i read your mate had them on 6hrs lights on 18 off? lol
> 
> this is how to dab like i say someone had to post this for me the other day, i didnt really know how it worked either.


thats good to hear mate lol. cheers for the vid, it still looks a bit complicated to do when your a bit fucked.

yeah mate, back up and running, its taken me since the start of xmas doing the attic tho, the mrs didnt want my tent up full time but i had to put it up for a bit because i was falling behind with my room.

yeah he fucked them up and had not long thrown them when i went to ask for a few cuts. gutting tho. i had the exo and livers/blues. i only needed the psycho to go lol


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Cheers for all the info [email protected]


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

good to see ya mr T like the loft fit out nice and shiny lol I heard this gringo wernt much tbh anyone here smoked next to exo?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

anyone getting nice smells in their grow with the terps ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

wheres that fat cunt lambo gone he was gunna give us his professional opinion on terps prob a cop lol...u out there man?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought lambo was an old member heck I always think noobs are old members,yanks or cops lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good to see ya mr T like the loft fit out nice and shiny lol I heard this gringo wernt much tbh anyone here smoked next to exo?


cheers mate, its still a work in progress. i put the frames from my old tent in there. it needed a bit of cutting to fit. i took that silencer box apart. i got to set my other wilma up in there tomorrow and find somewhere to put my electrics so they aint on the floor. i might just split the plants i got there to have 2 in each wilma, their quite big now so should fill quite a bit of the screen by the time they finish stretching.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm only 3 weeks in 2morro so can't really say owt but they bare starting to cover themselves in frost and they do smell nice but they always do I rekon week 6 I'll be able to tell like


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm only 3 weeks in 2morro so can't really say owt but they bare starting to cover themselves in frost and they do smell nice but they always do I rekon week 6 I'll be able to tell like


i hate the first few weeks in flower. it always seams too long till they come down. im not too good with the last few weeks either, im always chopping a branch or 2 off for tasters lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Lolol Yeh no doubt I'll be having some early tasters around week 7 lol gonna try and let these go 10 weeks if I can help myself lol I like rubbing my joint all over the buds around week 5 as well makes a really tasty joint


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2015)

My lsd is nearly ready but the cheese suprise will be 9weeks+ soooon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Is tour LSD by Barney's? I like the look of bb's smells cherry and sour cherry can see this year been a bean popping year and try and find a fire pheno for keeps


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol Yeh no doubt I'll be having some early tasters around week 7 lol gonna try and let these go 10 weeks if I can help myself lol I like rubbing my joint all over the buds around week 5 as well makes a really tasty joint


i want to let some go 10 weeks. im not even going to lie to myself and say im going to do it with these tho lol. week 8 and their coming down


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2015)

Evening gentleladies.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i want to let some go 10 weeks. im not even going to lie to myself and say im going to do it with these tho lol. week 8 and their coming down


 haha Yeh my last lot I said in was gonna go 10 and o chopped at 9 lol they were ready! Lolol we'll see how it goes with this lot I'm already running low on percy tho so its not looking good for em


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i hate the first few weeks in flower. it always seams too long till they come down. im not too good with the last few weeks either, im always chopping a branch or 2 off for tasters lol


these days the only bit I really enjoy about growing is cutting the fuking thing down


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Easy gboy u alright man?.....I've just had 3 dabs and feel smashed now lol once ya pop u can't stop joints don't taste as good now that's after 1 day


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> these days the only bit I really enjoy about growing is cutting the fuking thing down


too true, only thing i enjoy nowdays is selling it lol same as anything tho you do it for so long it becomes just a routine a chore to get that final finished product/end result, i understand people like to test out new nutes n strains etc but if you got the co's or grade clones then growing grade weed is a piece of piss way to easy for it not to become very boring very quick.

growing exo bores the arse of me but it sells easy enough n its easy to grow and it yields, and if your growing for £$£$ then thats all that matters.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

@zedd 

you ever been to that place in denmark mate where they sell hash/weed openly its in the capitol copenhagen called christana are something like that.


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> haha Yeh my last lot I said in was gonna go 10 and o chopped at 9 lol they were ready! Lolol we'll see how it goes with this lot I'm already running low on percy tho so its not looking good for em


im paying £60 for a quarter that weighs 6g wet. i cant smoke wet shit so i dry it out and the quarter goes down to 4.9g  i cant wait till this is smokable, probably be taking a bit from week 5 lmao


zeddd said:


> these days the only bit I really enjoy about growing is cutting the fuking thing down


that always done my head in. i wasnt happy till it was all chopped and trimmed and i was weighing it up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Aye well that's what we do it for ain't it lol to have shit loads of weed at the end of it....just wish I could hit a g per watt lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

been


newuserlol said:


> @zedd
> 
> you ever been to that place in denmark mate where they sell hash/weed openly its in the capitol copenhagen called christana are something like that.


no only heard and read about it vaguely mate, even getting pissed off with the whole weed culture tbh more bs mostly just wanna crop and pay the bills tbf


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> too true, only thing i enjoy nowdays is selling it lol same as anything tho you do it for so long it becomes just a routine a chore to get that final finished product/end result, i understand people like to test out new nutes n strains etc but if you got the co's or grade clones then growing grade weed is a piece of piss way to easy for it not to become very boring very quick.
> 
> growing exo bores the arse of me but it sells easy enough n its easy to grow and it yields, and if your growing for £$£$ then thats all that matters.


thats true mate. they dont care about taste or buzz too much round here. if you sold someone exo saying it was exodus cheese they'd have it straight away. you tell them the same exo is something else and they dont want it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no only heard and read about it vaguely mate, even getting pissed off with the whole weed culture tbh more bs mostly just wanna crop and pay the bills tbf


same here ive only ever read of it just wondered if you had been in your travels was all, weed culture? do we really have that much of one in the UK? its just a means to a end for me Z if chillis or carrots sold at 180-240 a oz id grow that instead lol n just drink me vods lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> same here ive only ever read of it just wondered if you had been in your travels was all, weed culture? do we really have that much of one in the UK? its just a means to a end for me Z if chillis or carrots sold at 180-240 a oz id grow that instead lol n just drink me vods lol


ha ha not quite I like my smoke man keeps me here


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm smoking some poorly grown early chopped cheese my mate got me today it's not great but all I've got so it will do,


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

if I won the euro millions at 100 mil I would still grow weed....wouldn't do fuk all else tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol Yeh a big lotto win I'd have a weed factory underground somewhere with living facilities haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> thats true mate. they dont care about taste or buzz too much round here. if you sold someone exo saying it was exodus cheese they'd have it straight away. you tell them the same exo is something else and they dont want it lol


i been saying it for ages its fucking mad the amount of smokers in the UK who have no knowledge at all and im not talking bout kids ffs old men lol who been smoking 20/30yr yet have no knowledge bar weather it gets them stoned or smells/taste nice.

i sold some to a friend of a friend a few yr ago, n there was a few people there when i showed up to drop it off ive gave said person a few oz of cheese n thought id be polite and stay for a joint, everyones rolled one up n smoking then some1 says ''this is that strain whatcha call it? yeah thats it indica, fucking great strain that indica'' couldnt be arsed to explain that indica is a type of weed not a strain and these people where old time smokers 10-15yr older than me n im 32.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if I won the euro millions at 100 mil I would still grow weed....wouldn't do fuk all else tho


Think id do the same zeddd, I'd still smoke it so I'd need to get it somewhere, nothing like smokin ur own


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

fuck that i wouldnt grow for shit if i won, but id buy all your lots co's each harvest lol send out half the bud to people i trust to make concentrates n buy meself a few 1000 bitcoins, no way i could be arsed to grow if i had dosh.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2015)

People round here look for "smelly stuff" or "funk" lol, they don't like "chinese weed" or "homegrown" what the fuck!


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that i wouldnt grow for shit if i won, but id buy all your lots co's each harvest lol send out half the bud to people i trust to make concentrates n buy meself a few 1000 bitcoins, no way i could be arsed to grow if i had dosh.


You've really thought about it lol, sounds good tho!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> You've really thought about it lol, sounds good tho!


i have way to much time to think of crazy shit mg lol id also prob be dead within 6months if i won the euros lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dunno if I'd be dead but I'd have a damn good go at spending it all...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh a big lotto win I'd have a weed factory underground somewhere with living facilities haha


ha ha ive even designed my grow home of the future just need a coupla mil loool


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

@GhettoGrower 

how did your mate get along with the dabs then?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

The dream can't come true if it ain't there to start with ay....my dream is to buy a nice plot to build on and have my dream home built obv with a secret squirrel growing room....the surrounded with huge conifers so no fucker can see in


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> @GhettoGrower
> 
> how did your mate get along with the dabs then?


 lol he got red eye within a split second and was choking a bit haha he's a smoker like me so he handled it like but he said he's not been that stoned in years he only lives 2 mims from me and couldnt be arsed to go home lazy cunt lol I bet he's asleep now


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lol he got red eye within a split second and was choking a bit haha he's a smoker like me so he handled it like but he said he's not been that stoned in years he only lives 2 mims from me and couldnt be arsed to go home lazy cunt lol I bet he's asleep now


the power n easiness to work with of that wax has got me well thinking i need a rig n to chuck a few oz in for extracts each harvest, i wouldnt make it meself tho lol im shit at making anything bar butter, best extract ive had is your wax mate n ive smoked a far bit of extract loads of iso a good few g of normal bho, i liked that wax alot.

read about 30 pages of the hash/extract thread today, did you chill your butane? spose to be a good method to get more yield.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cheers man its nice tackle ain't it I did me homework and it oaud off thank fuck.....Yeh i keep my tane out in the shed so it its pretty cold right now summer time tho could be good idea to put em in the freezer but is there a risk of explosion? Doubt it but ya never know


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers man its nice tackle ain't it I did me homework and it oaud off thank fuck.....Yeh i keep my tane out in the shed so it its pretty cold right now summer time tho could be good idea to put em in the freezer but is there a risk of explosion? Doubt it but ya never know


from what i was reading they was getting quite a big difference in yield with the chilled butane was kept in a freezer ina couple of pics.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyone getting nice smells in their grow with the terps ?


Well as ive said a few times smell is fckin 10 times better


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sound man I'll try that on the next lot lol the Mrs is gonna go mad at me last time I had it full of ice for bubble now gonna have it full of cans of tane lmao ....deffo doing a full nugs run next harvest gonna get a couple more tubes as well oh and a big pancake griddle so I can get my temps spot on and keep all those precious terpenes


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

ur irish tho irish lol 
good weed aint ya thing over there unless ya buying outside the country, dunno if same batch but from same person i smoked terps exo id deffo say it was very tasty for the flower time but 10x better lmao no i dont think so......


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound man I'll try that on the next lot lol the Mrs is gonna go mad at me last time I had it full of ice for bubble now gonna have it full of cans of tane lmao ....deffo doing a full nugs run next harvest gonna get a couple more tubes as well oh and a big pancake griddle so I can get my temps spot on and keep all those precious terpenes


http://rollitup.org/t/hash-and-oil-picture-thread.676771/page-115#post-11256133

these lot seem to know what they talking about, that doubletoke likes the wax/honeycomb n the cunt makes shitloads of it, that was what i was reading earlier.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

If I start making more of this I might have to get a vac and chamber just to make sure I don't go fucking big runs up


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If I start making more of this I might have to get a vac and chamber just to make sure I don't go fucking big runs up


have a read of that thread lol some fucker drops a 12g lump on the carpet lmao n thinks to bin it lolol others are saying do this n that to clean it again lol

in cali from what ive read you can get a fucking oz of shatter etc for like £350 not much more than a normal oz of green gos for over here!!! lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm glad you put that link up cuz I was on there a while back but couldn't find it again....Yeh these Cali lot really are years ahead in the game man they've had mmj for years way longer than I thought would be nice to go over there and see what's what like....they got so much prices drop too much weed ffs greedy bastard yanks lmao


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Exo? next to exodus cheese? I think its better but its a preference thing really. If someone said it was not all that. They prob tried a bad example(if real at all)


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm glad you put that link up cuz I was on there a while back but couldn't find it again....Yeh these Cali lot really are years ahead in the game man they've had mmj for years way longer than I thought would be nice to go over there and see what's what like....they got so much prices drop too much weed ffs greedy bastard yanks lmao


ive seen a few link to craiglist ads from cali, grade weed at less than £100 a oz lol they are saturated in that county n the outdoor is so much each harvest that making kilos of extracts is possible lol ive never been to the states only canada but i would love to do a triple D/man v food tour in only legal weed states smoking the whole way threw, fuck yeah id like to do that lol

me missus tho i dont think would be allowed back in she was nicked in chicago for smuggling khat lmao was yrs ago but i doubt them yanks would have 4got lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Exo? next to exodus cheese? I think its better but its a preference thing really. If someone said it was not all that. They prob tried a bad example(if real at all)


theres no exo next to exodus cheese??? what do u mean the fake seed versions??? the only real cheese is the origanal exodus cut!


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Terpes on the cssh are crazy. Prob one of the best smelling plants ive had. Only in 5th week too. They come later n the gringo its a bit more stealth


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Na i know about cheese. Talking about gringo, there been alot of shit tryna pass as it round essex. If someone said it wasnt all that then chances are they tried to other shit


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres no exo next to exodus cheese??? what do u mean the fake seed versions??? the only real cheese is the origanal exodus cut!


A men Brother.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

fuck the gringo its so nice n that great that so few have ever smoked or grown it?!? theres good reason for that lol ive lived in a lot of essex and people aint asking for ''gringo'' they want cheese, amnesia or slh not fucking gringo.....


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower you didnt purge at all?? That hurts bruv. I wont do another run unless vac chamber is ready. think that butane stuck in there can be quite dangerous i defo suffer if i do a dab of unpurged wax


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah ghetto listen to bingo n stop that shit mate n send it to me instead lol fuck all wrong with that wax at all purged or not now if ya gonna play like a newb boozle you really should be treated like one, wheres gboy when u need him lol

dangerous lmao yeah so is crossing the road lol i take it this aint sae like i thought.


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol where in essex was you. Lucky for them they wont have probs getting cheese, everyone i know has been on the cheese for neigh on 10 years. Heads i know are bored of it everyones got it, its always there with its abundant prefixes. All ya released strains are gonna be easier to get. Its been passed about as a cutting for years that says enough. They want cheese.. well crack on n smoke what they want. I know what I like and thats important to me, fuck what "they" want most of the 10 bag buyers ya on about dont and cant get it coz the ones that do rate it over cheese. Your right they want ammy coz essex gets sick ammy. Each to their own. Ive ran a couple of dozen strains gringos stays above alot of "cup winners" on my keep list


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ur irish tho irish lol
> good weed aint ya thing over there unless ya buying outside the country, dunno if same batch but from same person i smoked terps exo id deffo say it was very tasty for the flower time but 10x better lmao no i dont think so......


I aint say anytin bout taste man just smell ... the smell is so much stronger


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i been saying it for ages its fucking mad the amount of smokers in the UK who have no knowledge at all and im not talking bout kids ffs old men lol who been smoking 20/30yr yet have no knowledge bar weather it gets them stoned or smells/taste nice.
> 
> i sold some to a friend of a friend a few yr ago, n there was a few people there when i showed up to drop it off ive gave said person a few oz of cheese n thought id be polite and stay for a joint, everyones rolled one up n smoking then some1 says ''this is that strain whatcha call it? yeah thats it indica, fucking great strain that indica'' couldnt be arsed to explain that indica is a type of weed not a strain and these people where old time smokers 10-15yr older than me n im 32.


mate i dont know how most of these people can feed and dress themselves let alone keep their plants alive till chop day. i had a few people telling me i needed to be taking the air in from outside (this was in winter too) instead of venting it to outside because plants need fresh air. i tried telling them that they didnt need the -5 air coming in tho and you dont want the moisture getting into the house. they made out like i was mad.
theres another on now that wants to do a sog sized 2-4 plants in a 1.2m tent a 600w with no extraction telling me that big plants are wrong.

whats with the bit coins then? i thought they went bust or something?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

harlow,ilford,barking,dagenham my essex links couldnt agree more bout the exo to a point im bored to fuck of it meself but the mass'es still want it n pay for it, dont play like your mr essex when i know for a fact most the county wouldnt have a fucking clue what gringo is but they deffo no what exo is.........


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> People round here look for "smelly stuff" or "funk" lol, they don't like "chinese weed" or "homegrown" what the fuck!


mate you could most probably sell the ones round here the worst stuff going if you said it was a type of cheese lol


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Newuserlol your the guy in every forum. why ya need gboy to back ya. Crack on, dab unpurged. big up. im new to the forum but ya wont catch me doing runs of wax/shatter and leave the tane in it, call me newbie all ya like


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Thats the border of london, good luck getting a bag of gringo yeah its essex but barely. Ask ya southend and deeper essex links. Or shit even google the fucker seeing as ya so adamant its shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Newuserlol your the guy in every forum. why ya need gboy to back ya. Crack on, dab unpurged. big up. im new to the forum but ya wont catch me doing runs of wax/shatter and leave the tane in it, call me newbie all ya like


gboy lmao just took over outing people like yaself from me, your playing mr big mr no it all when u quite clearly dont quite no it all gboy is a hardcore troller on these peeps i just carnt be arsed any more hence the mention of his name.

ill leave ya be cause i really carnt be arsed but your soon be caught out in this thread mr essex lmao

harlow border of london??? lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Thats the border of london, good luck getting a bag of gringo yeah its essex but barely. Ask ya southend and deeper essex links. Or shit even google the fucker seeing as ya so adamant its shit


lived in southend n leigh on sea too fucking shitholes, wasnt old enough to smoke back then mind, and never said the gringo was shit just that it aint the super strain you and others are trying to make out.




mrt1980 said:


> mate i dont know how most of these people can feed and dress themselves let alone keep their plants alive till chop day. i had a few people telling me i needed to be taking the air in from outside (this was in winter too) instead of venting it to outside because plants need fresh air. i tried telling them that they didnt need the -5 air coming in tho and you dont want the moisture getting into the house. they made out like i was mad.
> theres another on now that wants to do a sog sized 2-4 plants in a 1.2m tent a 600w with no extraction telling me that big plants are wrong.
> 
> whats with the bit coins then? i thought they went bust or something?


lolol i gave up a long time ago trying to help peep mate, let them learn from there own mistakes is the only way they will learn and also the best way to learn really.

no mate coins still about, they have taken a dive recently tho cause i think russia has banned them but no mate they are still about and cost roughly 150 a coin at the mo, no bust there i dont think geezer when ive payed less than 3 quid a coin in the past lol


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Na far from it im from essex know gringo well. smoked my concentrates purged. but trust me i know fuck all. why ya think im on here


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Na far from it im from essex know gringo well. smoked my concentrates purged. but trust me i know fuck all. why ya think im on here


your on here cause you been here before and its entertainment boozle is nowt but a new name. FACT lmao


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Newuser ppl like you are dangerous "mr big" that 5-0 talk. I do myself a couple of little meds and you wanna drop "mr big" please stay the fuck out my way. I was chattin with some real growers earlier. You got no need to talk to me again.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

you im trying not to swear. never been on a forum like this coz ya get snitchy types like you on here (go on call for ya boy) your name says it all you got banned and come back you got banished for being a cnut and snuck back in like a cnut. You blatently aint satisfied by your herb right now


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

lmao you know fuck about this thread muppet and alot less about the scene in essex, i have delt,traded supplied most people in the thread and know more than a few irl you on the other hand is just another muppet claiming bobby big bollax.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

I ain't getting on the vac debate but my wax is purged....I'm fucked anyway fed the ladies earlier and they're really packing frost on now smellin nice mad the difference s day makes lol using topmax this grow I'm sure it makes the buds swell more


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

I aint claimed anything thats what you keep doin big this big that. I cant even see what ya hating on, your wounded. you got issues, maybe you could just not look at my posts hows that it might help with the hate


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower didnt purge for nothin. enjoy healthy lungs, a tastier dab n a longer life boss.


----------



## yidarmy (Jan 23, 2015)

Boozle said:


> I aint claimed anything thats what you keep doin big this big that. I cant even see what ya hating on, your wounded. you got issues, maybe you could just not look at my posts hows that it might help with the hate


i called you mr essex never big this or that??? do u have that small person syndrome?

fuck lol i posted that from one of me ''banned accounts'' lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol baked.com


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

yidarmy said:


> i called you mr essex never big this or that??? do u have that small person syndrome?
> 
> fuck lol i posted that from one of me ''banned accounts'' lmao


See it there! i got you clocked from the name and im new to this forum shit. What you should do is try not be a cnut. then you could just have an account


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> gboy lmao just took over outing people like yaself from me, your playing mr big mr no it all when u quite clearly dont quite no it all gboy is a hardcore troller on these peeps i just carnt be arsed any more hence the mention of his name.
> 
> ill leave ya be cause i really carnt be arsed but your soon be caught out in this thread mr essex lmao
> 
> harlow border of london??? lolol


I dont play


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

LOL i aint even in essex anymore, mans full of presumptions. All i see is random bollox coming from was I presume to be a child. Chatting shite about essex LOL if you dont know gringo you dont know essex and YOU DONT. Aint gonna argue about my hometown and its best weed with some fake with multiple profiles. All i did was post a pic if ya that wounded ill fuck off and everyone can hail up this guy. whasizname. He dont know gringo if he knows anyone in essex it wont know any of the ppl i know, we are like, grown up, n that


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 23, 2015)

lmao boozle i couldnt really care less all i wanted was some1 to wind up n who would react you quite clearly fiited the bill lol

good luck with the thread and the gringo, and good night.

btw i moved away from london/essex years ago too, and as for being a kid i wished i was still.


----------



## Boozle (Jan 23, 2015)

LOL tbh I swear i was expecting a hazing off someone. Night ya cyyyyyuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnttt lol. night everyone. Big ups


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lived in southend n leigh on sea too fucking shitholes, wasnt old enough to smoke back then mind, and never said the gringo was shit just that it aint the super strain you and others are trying to make out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i must have picked up something on the news and made the rest up in my head. im nearly 35 now and the years of party prescriptions are catching up with me lol
did they go upto £900 odd quid or was it £90 odd a coin back when they went mad?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> People round here look for "smelly stuff" or "funk" lol, they don't like "chinese weed" or "homegrown" what the fuck!


 people are fucking retarded in Ireland man, down south they don't know shit n that's why they get shit lol that homegrown reference is used down here,think it's when the buds not trimmed properly or some shit..tossers..morning boys lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> people are fucking retarded in Ireland man, down south they don't know shit n that's why they get shit lol that homegrown reference is used down here,think it's when the buds not trimmed properly or some shit..tossers..morning boys lol


Ha man yea i hear lads sayn that all the time .. got sum luvly homegrown then wen ya see it ya wonder was it grown in a bin ha ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha man yea i hear lads sayn that all the time .. got sum luvly homegrown then wen ya see it ya wonder was it grown in a bin ha ..


 at the end of the day we shouldn't be complaining..well not when u grow,my "cheese" was going for 25e a gram n towards the end 50e for 1.8-2.3 loool n they loved it haha I've lads asking me if I can get anymore so I'm just gonna start selling it again @ 2.3 for 50e haha. Oh n I do 20 spots n that's about 0.5 n everyone's so use to sprayed weed they don't even look twice at the size of the deals haha..home grown boyzzzzz


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> at the end of the day we shouldn't be complaining..well not when u grow,my "cheese" was going for 25e a gram n towards the end 50e for 1.8-2.3 loool n they loved it haha I've lads asking me if I can get anymore so I'm just gonna start selling it again @ 2.3 for 50e haha. Oh n I do 20 spots n that's about 0.5 n everyone's so use to sprayed weed they don't even look twice at the size of the deals haha..home grown boyzzzzz


Yea man weed is fuckn way overpriced here wudn mind if it was good but usually shit but yea its deffo a growers paradise or shud i say sellers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice seeing noobs getting hazed again.
think I was the last to be properly hazed..fucking ain't seen newuserlol hazing since then n Gary was a fucking dick when I started lol I miss that, give that lad a few beers n he's throw some abuse. N hazing went on for donkeys n u were ignored n everything wtf is happening lol this threads gotten so easy to get into, was literally only bizzle n hydro that spoke to me for ages when I first joined...heck I didn't even know the thread perks for age just came in for the banter one night when I'd finished reading the Irish thread n realised it was dead in there the majority of the time so I was like fuck it..came in here think it was ice, that dude that had the scream mask as his pic n hydro n someone had got a clone I made the silly mistake of coming in all polite n curious only to be shot the fuck down when I asked how they managed to get shit through the post..lol good times


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice seeing noobs getting hazed again.
> think I was the last to be properly hazed..fucking ain't seen newuserlol hazing since then n Gary was a fucking dick when I started lol I miss that, give that lad a few beers n he's throw some abuse. N hazing went on for donkeys n u were ignored n everything wtf is happening lol this threads gotten so easy to get into, was literally only bizzle n hydro that spoke to me for ages when I first joined...heck I didn't even know the thread perks for age just came in for the banter one night when I'd finished reading the Irish thread n realised it was dead in there the majority of the time so I was like fuck it..came in here think it was ice, that dude that had the scream mask as his pic n hydro n someone had got a clone I made the silly mistake of coming in all polite n curious only to be shot the fuck down when I asked how they managed to get shit through the post..lol good times


U were polite ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Aww man go back to when I first joined n look at my posts lol I was full of the joys of spring thwn the English thread crushed my faith in humanity..as you do


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man go back to when I first joined n look at my posts lol I was full of the joys of spring thwn the English thread crushed my faith in humanity..as you do


No way am i goin thru all these pages to see ur polite posts ha ... wat u smokin on this mornin man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

real Essex boy, no fukin London border Essex, proper fukin Essex lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought bonzo was like an irritating yappy pup so put him on ignore strait away, not now of course hes our new toy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Smoking soap bar Irish.. One more week lol not even gonna get anymore smoke, fucking depressing paying for soap bar lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.funnyjunk.com/Chav+country/funny-pictures/4926572/


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Smoking soap bar Irish.. One more week lol not even gonna get anymore smoke, fucking depressing paying for soap bar lol


I cant belive u can still get soap man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I cant belive u can still get soap man


It's touch n go with the lad, his hash is always the same price just the quality varies greatly...was getting pollum off him another same prices noobs long ago.. Tbh it's not the soap bar we grew up with, no plastic when u burn her lol she's just a low grade hash


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man its happy  weed alri ... i just cant get over the smell


it really fukin reeks when chopped and ive got double carbon filtration cos of it and exo, the terps is deffo an extra security concern which I hadn't considered tbh


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://www.funnyjunk.com/Chav+country/funny-pictures/4926572/


That little fat cunt needs a good kick in the hole


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's touch n go with the lad, his hash is always the same price just the quality varies greatly...was getting pollum off him another same prices noobs long ago.. Tbh it's not the soap bar we grew up with, no plastic when u burn her lol she's just a low grade hash


Plastic bags, bits of toy cars ive had sum fckn strange stuff in the soap we used to get


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> it really fukin reeks when chopped and ive got double carbon filtration cos of it and exo, the terps is deffo an extra security concern which I hadn't considered tbh


Yea its deffo another concern.. i know its fckn strong cause she givin out about the smell around the house ha il hav to just smoke in the spare room


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Morning lads, u chopping next week relax? I've planned on choppin nxt weekend too, that'll be 9 weeks for the psycho an lem. Could let them go another week but due to work and shit they have to come down next week


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Not had toys tbh..u sure that wasn't a happy meal? Lol I miss the plastic reminded me of my youth lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Morning lads, u chopping next week relax? I've planned on choppin nxt weekend too, that'll be 9 weeks for the psycho an lem. Could let them go another week but due to work and shit they have to come down next week


if all goes well bud, the lsd will be ready but I'm not 100% in the cheese still a few clear trics n she looks like she might put on more weight


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not had toys tbh..u sure that wasn't a happy meal? Lol I miss the plastic reminded me of my youth lol


Ha no not a happy meal ha... swear man 1 of the little wheels of the matchbox cars or wat eva there called


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Id of thrown it back at the cunt n been like i want drugs not a mother fucking happy meal..some of us care what we put in our bodies lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

Do u remember that diesel stuff ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

It all had a diesel undertone to its bouquet hahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

U lads mine the charas I was waitin on? Only ever recieved half the order even tho he states he sent the full order x 2, tried to pan me off with half my coins back but I held out and got them all, not a bad old chap he is


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> U lads mine the charas I was waitin on? Only ever recieved half the order even tho he states he sent the full order x 2, tried to pan me off with half my coins back but I held out and got them all, not a bad old chap he is


yeah mate, he must be getting that charas so cheap that he can afford the loss'es, i found it a fairly tastey smoke but not very strong, its aint a bad bit of gear but deffo better charas out there i would imagine a low grade charas brought in india by a local cost fuck all per kg, silly money like $200 or something for a kg.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Aye your bang on m8, nice smoke but not very strong. Glad it's fuckin over tbh lol, he wanted 5/5 for a 50% refund, must have been havin a laugh the cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Aye your bang on m8, nice smoke but not very strong. Glad it's fuckin over tbh lol, he wanted 5/5 for a 50% refund, must have been havin a laugh the cunt


you must have taken a hit on them coins tho no? 

they have gone down quite a lot recently to the lowest i seen em in ages.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tink its time to roll another 1


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you must have taken a hit on them coins tho no?
> 
> they have gone down quite a lot recently to the lowest i seen em in ages.


A little m8, I got them at £190 odd, but the 25g makes up for that. Doesn't make up for the two drops that had no shows and the fuckin hassle tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Hashishin has serious fucking charas n his stealths ninja!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> A little m8, I got them at £190 odd, but the 25g makes up for that. Doesn't make up for the two drops that had no shows and the fuckin hassle tho lol


yeah that is a bit of a cunt hay cause i would imagine that he did send them orders that aint shown, hes a pretty legit vendor has been around since the start of sr1 use to be called the anchor

have you had stuff get to them address's since?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah that is a bit of a cunt hay cause i would imagine that he did send them orders that aint shown, hes a pretty legit vendor has been around since the start of sr1 use to be called the anchor
> 
> have you had stuff get to them address's since?


One I won't use again and the other only half his order came, he sent them one week apart and asked me the date on the letter of the half that came. I think he maybe sent only one to that address but as u say its probly that cheap he could've sent them all. Probly won't use either drop again, now I've coins and no drops lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Leftover chicken balls and curry sauce for breakfast, good shit lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nothin like a bit of chinese in the morn


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fuckin near outta smoke too apart from a bit of charas, goina have to get a bit today, not good

Had a look at the plants, the psycho is def coming down next week but the lem I might let go a bit more, goina be a hassle gettin a chance to chop it but if it ain't ready it ain't ready


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> One I won't use again and the other only half his order came, he sent them one week apart and asked me the date on the letter of the half that came. I think he maybe sent only one to that address but as u say its probly that cheap he could've sent them all. Probly won't use either drop again, now I've coins and no drops lol


coins but no drops NOOOOOOOO lol im shore your sort something out tho, peacenpot do a really nice bit of 00 from spain had it a few times.

i think that vendor hashasin lax is always creaming his knickers about lol is neivita from sr1 he always had good hash at a decent price, i think they all the same people imo neiveta/emerald/hashasin.

have you been following the sr1 trial at all? ross ulbrict is fucked! was interesting to read tho that he claimed that the owner of mt.gox was actually the real dpr,also can u member that mod on the forums cirrus? he was a fed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nothin like a bit of chinese in the morn


i just had some german .


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> coins but no drops NOOOOOOOO lol im shore your sort something out tho, peacenpot do a really nice bit of 00 from spain had it a few times.
> 
> i think that vendor hashasin lax is always creaming his knickers about lol is neivita from sr1 he always had good hash at a decent price, i think they all the same people imo neiveta/emerald/hashasin.
> 
> have you been following the sr1 trial at all? ross ulbrict is fucked! was interesting to read tho that he claimed that the owner of mt.gox was actually the real dpr, member that mod on the forums cirrus? he was a fucking fed.


I'll sort something, have too. I had a quick look earlier and was looking at that 00, that and some pills probly

I have been reading a bit about the trial, read that about mt gox, there's no way he's gettin out of it. As u say he's fucked I reckon. I don't remember that cirrus mod, memory like a sieve me. Didn't the fed just hack or take over a modss account tho when they arrested him or something?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i just had some german .


Think ud try sumtin different


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll sort something, have too. I had a quick look earlier and was looking at that 00, that and some pills probly
> 
> I have been reading a bit about the trial, read that about mt gox, there's no way he's gettin out of it. As u say he's fucked I reckon. I don't remember that cirrus mod, memory like a sieve me. Didn't the fed just hack or take over a modss account tho when they arrested him or something?


no i dont think so mate, seems that cirrus was working for sr1 for a while

''By July 2013, Der-Yeghiayan had taken over an administrative account on the site and was receiving bitcoin payments from the Dread Pirate Roberts for his work as a customer service representative''

https://news.vice.com/article/silk-road-trial-takes-a-twist-as-ross-ulbricht-says-he-was-framed

his ''mate'' has just gone on up n testerfied against him aswel, they will make an example of him i reckon and give him a crazy sentance.

this was a good read too http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/how-the-fbi-busted-someone-trying-to-deal-ricin-the-poison-from-breaking-bad-121


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 24, 2015)

Eye up boys.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate, he must be getting that charas so cheap that he can afford the loss'es, i found it a fairly tastey smoke but not very strong, its aint a bad bit of gear but deffo better charas out there i would imagine a low grade charas brought in india by a local cost fuck all per kg, silly money like $200 or something for a kg.


cost in india one dollar per g of good hand rolled manali charas, they sell it by the tolla which I think is 11 g


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuckin near outta smoke too apart from a bit of charas, goina have to get a bit today, not good
> 
> Had a look at the plants, the psycho is def coming down next week but the lem I might let go a bit more, goina be a hassle gettin a chance to chop it but if it ain't ready it ain't ready


last week is all weight with that lem, early chop is good for punters not sellers with it


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> last week is all weight with that lem, early chop is good for punters not sellers with it


9 weeks ain't early, think just the big tops might not be 100% ready, probly let it go the ten te fuck, but the psychos def comin down


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

theyre fuking big colas I lollipoped mine to fuck cos theres less weight o the branchy shite got some im doin cola only see how many I can pack in


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

This next run I'm using smaller pots, I'll be able to fit 16 in the 9 pot system just have to rig up another drip system for it. 16 lemon in a 1.5m tent, bent a bit and lollipoped.....well that's the plan just gotta wait on these mothers vegging for enough clones


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Woke up with a right stoneover this morning whoooo this shits hard to get used to man.....had a txt on me phone from me mate at 2am this morning lolol that's what time he woke up after he got in from mine lmao I knew he'd fall asleep I know him too well lololol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

I have taken zlh cuts they will be rooted in 2 weeks I shit u not


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Woke up with a right stoneover this morning whoooo this shits hard to get used to man.....had a txt on me phone from me mate at 2am this morning lolol that's what time he woke up after he got in from mine lmao I knew he'd fall asleep I know him too well lololol


So the date rape worked


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

I took my psy and lems both at 9 week and the lemon could of done with another week or 2 for sure....but still both are a bostin smoke at 9 beat most of the shit on the streets I know


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I have taken zlh cuts they will be rooted in 2 weeks I shit u not


Fancy sendin me 16? Only jokin m8, my two lemon in veg are about 6 inches tall, won't be too long vegging up in the DWC buckets


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I took my psy and lems both at 9 week and the lemon could of done with another week or 2 for sure....but still both are a bostin smoke at 9 beat most of the shit on the streets I know


aye I've pulled the lemon at 9 before, well see what this next week does


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Found 20 quid walking the dog...soap bar all round!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Found 20 quid walking the dog...soap bar all round!!!


Sum ppl just have all the luck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Is this soap bar actually.getting u stoned then? Last time I had some of that I threw the joint half way down it just got more gash with every drag I took lol chop a branch ya tight cunt lolol radiator will have it dry in an hour not like I've ever done it myself like


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fancy sendin me 16? Only jokin m8, my two lemon in veg are about 6 inches tall, won't be too long vegging up in the DWC buckets


man the way u got growin down is an art, I would love to be able to fuk off for 5 days or so every now and then and the yields must be awesome?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is this soap bar actually.getting u stoned then? Last time I had some of that I threw the joint half way down it just got more gash with every drag I took lol chop a branch ya tight cunt lolol radiator will have it dry in an hour not like I've ever done it myself like


Yeah suppose I might take a branch later but she's only a fucking week left man loool so close..soap bars nearly gone but in all fairness tis getting me stoned..not weed stoned or dabby-whacky- doooo or whatever u kids call it stoned just basic hash stoned lol




https://infotomb.com/gjhtx/0f996617d5e759479c81b6e934e741b3e496f35c0a39c3d3fe8bd3579fb18989 that's her there the last bong I've got n a few crystals at the end of my grinder..I've 5 d10s if I can't sleep n I can always go full junkie n clean my bong,wipe the gunk on a skin n bong it,cough n bong the rest..only hosting pics on infotomb.com shits sassy can have a cap on how long she's shown.. That pics gonna expire in 1 hours n I also had the option to give the onion ur for that pic n all even password protected lol.. Sassy indeed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Aye that is a bit savvy ain't it lol I'm a takd a few pics of the girls later they're getting big now 3 weeks 2day like...has anyone ever tried playing around with light and dark hours and had it finish quicker?.....Yeh I'm sure those blueys will get u to sleep man no problem them things don't fuck about lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Nah man I usually just think of something hot when I wanna finish quicker... They don't call me the minute man for nothing..sure last time the gf thought I was drunk lol had to try n convince her I was really stoned.. You don't think you're that fucked till the following day haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol ya mad head


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man the way u got growin down is an art, I would love to be able to fuk off for 5 days or so every now and then and the yields must be awesome?


Every now and then? At the min I'm only home weekends m8, there's always room for improvement too. I haven't found how to get the best outta this 1.5m tent yet. I had it nailed when using the full room but I need room for mothers and cloning and shit. I'd say off these 9 ill average 4 a plant. With 16 lemon in there if I can get 3 per plant that's over a gram per watt. I'll be happy with that for a while lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Every now and then? At the min I'm only home weekends m8, there's always room for improvement too. I haven't found how to get the best outta this 1.5m tent yet. I had it nailed when using the full room but I need room for mothers and cloning and shit. I'd say off these 9 ill average 4 a plant. With 16 lemon in there if I can get 3 per plant that's over a gram per watt. I'll be happy with that for a while lol


yeah2015 is all about gpw for me too got nearly 5 k into arrears so no moreglass in my hoods and box in 1sq m in a 1.2 drop 16 x 6.5 pots soiless mix and deffo gunna kill 1gpw on it cos these babys look like 2 oz finishers at 5 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hot chocolate and dabs what a combo, making for a nice hazey afternoon


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah2015 is all about gpw for me too got nearly 5 k into arrears so no moreglass in my hoods and box in 1sq m in a 1.2 drop 16 x 6.5 pots soiless mix and deffo gunna kill 1gpw on it cos these babys look like 2 oz finishers at 5 weeks


I'll have 1200w in the 1.5m, so 16 plants is just over 2.5 off each to hit a gpw. Should be easy enough with this lemon, way bigger buds than the psycho for me anyway....think it just loves hydro lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Gettin a q of some "stinky stuff" later, fuckin 80 quid the robbing bastards lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice seeing noobs getting hazed again.
> think I was the last to be properly hazed..fucking ain't seen newuserlol hazing since then n Gary was a fucking dick when I started lol I miss that, give that lad a few beers n he's throw some abuse. N hazing went on for donkeys n u were ignored n everything wtf is happening lol this threads gotten so easy to get into, was literally only bizzle n hydro that spoke to me for ages when I first joined...heck I didn't even know the thread perks for age just came in for the banter one night when I'd finished reading the Irish thread n realised it was dead in there the majority of the time so I was like fuck it..came in here think it was ice, that dude that had the scream mask as his pic n hydro n someone had got a clone I made the silly mistake of coming in all polite n curious only to be shot the fuck down when I asked how they managed to get shit through the post..lol good times


I was sort of lucky. I got to know a few from a different thread so they took it easy on me lol. Some people come in here at the wrong time and get trolled the fuck out. I felt sorry for 1 or 2 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Gettin a q of some "stinky stuff" later, fuckin 80 quid the robbing bastards lol


we don't have Q's anymore just a fifty bag or 2x50 bags so I assure you it Could be worse..you could be living down sunny south of Ireland hahahaha


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> we don't have Q's anymore just a fifty bag or 2x50 bags so I assure you it Could be worse..you could be living down sunny south of Ireland hahahaha


It's the same up here mostly m8, the only reason I'm gettin a q is cos the lad thinks it's for his sister lol.

I may as well live down there anyway ffs, at the minute anyway. Might be goin to a 5-6 month job in London somewhere after this, I'd rather the south tbh, even tho it's a dear hole lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> It's the same up here mostly m8, the only reason I'm gettin a q is cos the lad thinks it's for his sister lol.
> 
> I may as well live down there anyway ffs, at the minute anyway. Might be goin to a 5-6 month job in London somewhere after this, I'd rather the south tbh, even tho it's a dear hole lol


nicemoney tho London work, hit me up man if u do im not far away


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

anyone grown out this geezas shiz?http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/dj-short-grape-krush?variant=221154468


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nicemoney tho London work, hit me up man if u do im not far away


It'll be more than I'm on at the minute but not so much London rates, it's a firm from over here lol. I've told them what I need so well see. Think it's hammersmith area, be a change of scenery. I'll be needing smoke too so I'll have to hit somebody up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just had a call the boxes are back in next week 10's actavis


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll have 1200w in the 1.5m, so 16 plants is just over 2.5 off each to hit a gpw. Should be easy enough with this lemon, way bigger buds than the psycho for me anyway....think it just loves hydro lol


1200 is perfect for 1.5, imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Guess who the lanky bitch is at the back? The girlies at week 3


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Guess who the lanky bitch is at the back? The girlies at week 3


zlh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeh man she's a monster I left the top alone this time so should get a nice donkey dick cola


----------



## Boozle (Jan 24, 2015)

LOL you defo aint from essex then they much trampier . Ez everyone


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man she's a monster I left the top alone this time so should get a nice donkey dick cola


yeah she loves a cola more elephant dick tbh ha ha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Evening peeps, Advice please. Any one growing exo, psyco, livers in hydro tell me what EC there going up to with em ?, I'm 2 weeks in flower EC 1.8 ( now I've lowered to 1.6), it's clawing em & rusting bottom leaves (lock out ?)PH STABLE at 5.8, the H & G feed chart takes EC to 2.0 ! . Hydro, are you in m8 ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't own an ec pen m8 so couldn't tell u what mines is


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening peeps, Advice please. Any one growing exo, psyco, livers in hydro tell me what EC there going up to with em ?, I'm 2 weeks in flower EC 1.8 ( now I've lowered to 1.6), it's clawing em & rusting bottom leaves (lock out ?)PH STABLE at 5.8, the H & G feed chart takes EC to 2.0 ! . Hydro, are you in m8 ?


i dont know fuck all about the ec but i had the rust spots in the wilma so i used cal mag. i used canna and nearly to the feed chart. i just drop the a and b when i add the pk


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening peeps, Advice please. Any one growing exo, psyco, livers in hydro tell me what EC there going up to with em ?, I'm 2 weeks in flower EC 1.8 ( now I've lowered to 1.6), it's clawing em & rusting bottom leaves (lock out ?)PH STABLE at 5.8, the H & G feed chart takes EC to 2.0 ! . Hydro, are you in m8 ?


uve burnt em mate, ec too high for that stage ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I use ionic nutes, never had no problems jut using them and ripen so never changed. I feed them at a mil or two over what they state and never had probs, could prob feed the co's more

First week or so mine get a half dose then they get the full dose from them on


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

did the same when I switched to minerals looks like cal def but its burn with cal lock out imo got pics mate?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> did the same when I switched to minerals looks like cal def but its burn with cal lock out imo got pics mate?


You're spot on Z , I've been following there chart & burnt em, now I've got lock out , lowered EC now , it's my first time in hydro & using this new alien system. Just thought the co could take a strong feed, It's a learning thing , I will get better , I hope lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You're spot on Z , I've been following there chart & burnt em, now I've got lock out , lowered EC now , it's my first time in hydro & using this new alien system. Just thought the co could take a strong feed, It's a learning thing , I will get better , I hope lol


the exo likes a strong feed at 4 weeks mate at 2 weeks im still givin her 3ml l


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i dont know fuck all about the ec but i had the rust spots in the wilma so i used cal mag. i used canna and nearly to the feed chart. i just drop the a and b when i add the pk


I thought same thing m8, lockout threw up cal mag deficiency syptoms , adding Xtra just makes it worse.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

@yman

that fucking programme to do sceenshots is killing me mate, ive joined a fm forum n carnt stop showing off me screenshots lolol sad i know lolol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i dont know fuck all about the ec but i had the rust spots in the wilma so i used cal mag. i used canna and nearly to the feed chart. i just drop the a and b when i add the pk


I thought same thing m8, lockout threw up cal mag deficiency syptoms , adding Xtra just makes it worse.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

thank god the buds are more forgiving than the leaves ime


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

There still growing like oak trees though , just the rusting is freaking me chicken .


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> There still growing like oak trees though , just the rusting is freaking me chicken .


ha ha yeah i was just moaning to the mrs about the colour of a few leaves on me sog so she asks "what does that actually translate to in real world concerns ?" mmmmmmm jus want my grow looking perfect rude to f ask imo lol but yeah u still get fat nugs that hospitalise casual smokers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's literally all u need for a good hit loving this shit man should of bought me sen a rig n ting ages ago


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

another way for me to look at mild cal lockout as described above is; the buds are maxed out on nutes and look bursting, the green swell keeping up with the white hairs filling it out like a green/cream pyramid bud


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol Z, I've got OCD , so if sommat ain't right , especially if I'm trying something new , I can't get it out me sweed ! Keeps me up at night .


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's literally all u need for a good hit loving this shit man should of bought me sen a rig n ting ages ago


you greedy northan wanker is that all thats left??? lol youve caned that 10g mate lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol Z, I've got OCD , so if sommat ain't right , especially if I'm trying something new , I can't get it out me sweed ! Keeps me up at night .


I know mate its a mind fuking plant to grow


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you greedy northan wanker is that all thats left??? lol youve caned that 10g mate lol


10 g aint much tho lol if ya shawny


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 10 g aint much tho lol if ya shawny


10g of that wax would fucking kill me Z, its was really nice and real easy to work with.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you greedy northan wanker is that all thats left??? lol youve caned that 10g mate lol


 lmao Nah I split it all up into grams like lolol I wouldn't be able to finish it that quick anymore than 3 in a row and it game over .....u on the vods or owt tonight?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lmao Nah I split it all up into grams like lolol I wouldn't be able to finish it that quick anymore than 3 in a row and it game over .....u on the vods or owt tonight?


course i am mate lol 

but im into me new fm forum so been showing off me skills on there for hours, this next harvest of mine we gotta have that dab sesh, but no way im down for it unless we got a g or 2 of the pure aswel lol id be fucking sleeping after 1-2 dabs unless lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Haha is that on ya manager game is it? I need some more for my PS getting a bit bored now ta mean .......Yeh a dab sesh with 2g of proper a few drinks n that sound good man.....its mad his it hits ya its smooth as butter going down then about 5 secs late lung expansion ta fuck lolol hooo it can get ya lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha is that on ya manager game is it? I need some more for my PS getting a bit bored now ta mean .......Yeh a dab sesh with 2g of proper a few drinks n that sound good man.....its mad his it hits ya its smooth as butter going down then about 5 secs late lung expansion ta fuck lolol hooo it can get ya lolol


yeah mate me football manager game i facking love it! have been playing the game over 20yrs now since the 92/93 season when cantana was still at man U lol

dab n a line drop 5vals dab n line drop 5vals then we hit the real pipe lmao that sounds like a sesh mate, i couldnt drink if i was dabbing no way.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

let me know pls ghet as soon as matey boy is restocked.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

Fuck that nonsense , I've got the lung capacity of a sparrow !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahaha the real pipe ay naughty that is lolol sounds good tho with a few blueys to go with it dabs n lines shit I'd be a right mess man..,......shrooms would be good as well giggly ones lol love that buzz man


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck that nonsense , I've got the lung capacity of a sparrow !


dont knock it till you try it mate lol them extracts in edibles omfg!!! they would be the bollaxs WF


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

U need a cano then baz then ubcan just chill with ya bag and get smashed as u please lol I bet the ode bho would be nice on the cano


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha the real pipe ay naughty that is lolol sounds good tho with a few blueys to go with it dabs n lines shit I'd be a right mess man..,......shrooms would be good as well giggly ones lol love that buzz man


no shrooms mate i can handle me drugs but i dont think i could do the pyschodelics anymore, id prob be in ya shed for a few months lmao if i did lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeh I've read u can blast you weed a 2nd time for edibles and its suppose to really string like I've still got all my blasted weed left in a bag I might do it if times get desperate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Haha you'd get lost in my pitch black garden thinkin its some jungle or something lol I love the shrooms man but there a seasonal thing really lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 24, 2015)

had a sesh at me pals in london a few month ago now, 8th of fresh cooked bones, loads of weed n vods a gram of md then we got some Ket that was the end of me, i almost fell into the fishpond a few times lol in the end me mate locked me in the shed passed out worried that id fall into the pond again lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Only had ket once and from what I can remember it was a messy night lol in had it with my bro we were a right mess was funny tho


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 24, 2015)

hows it going fuckers?
Lost my job today cos I got into a fight with my boss, but on the plus side I scored an interview and start a new job on Monday, So unfortunately going back to being a chef but at least I e bounced back quick and can keep paying the bills,

Having major prob keepin the temp up in my loft and I can't afford a heater right now so think this grow may be fucked if I can't sort it soonish.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> hows it going fuckers?
> Lost my job today cos I got into a fight with my boss, but on the plus side I scored an interview and start a new job on Monday, So unfortunately going back to being a chef but at least I e bounced back quick and can keep paying the bills,
> 
> Having major prob keepin the temp up in my loft and I can't afford a heater right now so think this grow may be fucked if I can't sort it soonish.


Lol, ur not wise m8. As u say happy days u got another job, only down side is it's chefing lol. What u got in the attic, a tent or did u build something? I built one at a m8s one time and insulated the fuck outta it and it was alright


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Isn't ur boss supposed to be ur m8? Tell us more..,.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

Have u got an air intake? If so switch it off that might help or put extractor on a timer hour on hour off or something?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2015)

He gave him a Glaswegian kiss lolol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> had a sesh at me pals in london a few month ago now, 8th of fresh cooked bones, loads of weed n vods a gram of md then we got some Ket that was the end of me, i almost fell into the fishpond a few times lol in the end me mate locked me in the shed passed out worried that id fall into the pond again lolol





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Only had ket once and from what I can remember it was a messy night lol in had it with my bro we were a right mess was funny tho


U ladies need to quit lien already. que no?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U ladies need to quit lien already. que no?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

@irish guy I sculpted something for you bro...iIhope you like it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @irish guy I sculpted something for you bro...iIhope you like it.View attachment 3338547



I like how the tip is glistening...

You do good work sunshine.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I like how the tip is glistening...
> 
> You do good work sunshine.


Thank you brother....I like your attention to detail. I didn't think anyone would notice...it took me 18 hours to complete that piece.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Yanks, stop being such dannyboy n scurry along like we said


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @irish guy I sculpted something for you bro...iIhope you like it.View attachment 3338547


dirty fingers mr sunshine u been picking turds outta uncle bucks collapsing arsehole? morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @irish guy I sculpted something for you bro...iIhope you like it.View attachment 3338547


Dude id go the doctor about that i dont think any1 shud be shittin out white poo man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you brother....I like your attention to detail. I didn't think anyone would notice...it took me 18 hours to complete that piece.


Seriously took u 18 hrs to shit that out defo got sum problems with ur asshole... if i was u id try not let dannyboy in for a few days


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2015)

this exo is some frosty shit, hitting it hard this time with terps and gunna pull at 9ish


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> this exo is some frosty shit, hitting it hard this time with terps and gunna pull at 9ish


Id say thats gonna be sum bangin exo zedd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Since I started wm late I gave em 10mg at week 6, 15 ml @ 7 n I'll do 10ml last feed...definitely a difference.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

I wonder if i started puttin terps in the missus food would she start smellin better ???


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dirty fingers mr sunshine u been picking turds outta uncle bucks collapsing arsehole? morning all


Como estas wey?si cabron, fat SERROTES huele puro pedo pero Paga bueno.


irish4:20 said:


> Seriously took u 18 hrs to shit that out defo got sum problems with ur asshole... if i was u id try not let dannyboy in for a few days


No mames wey!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I wonder if i started puttin terps in the missus food would she start smellin better ???


Put it in her butt. That's what I would do.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Como estas wey?si cabron, fat SERROTES huele puro pedo pero Paga bueno.
> 
> No mames wey!


I dnt understed gypsy sorry


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Put it in her butt. That's what I would do.


I taut u wer a taker not a giver


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut u wer a taker not a giver


yuoe taut wrng ashowle!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> yuoe taut wrng ashowle!


Nah id say im fairly rite.. aint it ur bedtime anyway gringo lover


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah hg my boss was my mate and sorta family. But he's a dick and I aint one to take shit off anyone regardless who they are, 

I know checking ain't the best work but it's something I can always fall back on due to my experience, and I need to be working to pay my rent and bills at my mates house.

I'm using a tent in the loft but it's that cold I'm leaving the light on 24hrs right now and it's only just reaching 21 degrees.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

@LAX


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You are a really understanding person! U kinda make me want to stay, u seem like an extremely fetch individual.


wish you'd understand we don't care, you're not funny nor are you even remotely original..all we see when you come in here is a silly little boy talking shit hoping to win over all the yanks affection... Affection that you obviously didn't get from either of your parents.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> wish you'd understand we don't care, you're not funny nor are you even remotely original..all we see when you come in here is a silly little boy talking shit hoping to win over all the yanks affection... Affection that you obviously didn't get from either of your parents.


Porque hablas asi? Estas enojado?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't act like u guys don't like me..I'm pretty fucking pimp! I know it and you know it!..


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't act like u guys don't like me..I'm pretty fucking pimp! I know it and you know it!..


To be honest man u just come off as another stupid fukn american


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't act like u guys don't like me..I'm pretty fucking pimp! I know it and you know it!..


all these ellipsis have me on the edge on my seat. I've seen how you're on other threads asking unclebumbuddy or whatever yank has the highest rep at the time to come to the English thread n see the can of whoopass you so heroically opened.you constantly seek approval, its pathetic, you're pathetic, everything you stand for is pathetic and YOU KNOW THIS!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> To be honest man u just come off as another stupid fukn american





[email protected] said:


> all these eclipse have me on the edge on my seat. I've seen how you're on other threads asking unclebumbuddy or whatever yank has the highest rep at the time to come to the English thread n see the can of whoop as you so heroically opened you constantly seek approval, its pathetic, you're pathetic, everything you stand for is pathetic and YOU KNOW THIS!!!


Wow. I'm stunned, I mean I seriously thought we were all friends here! Whatever brother it doesn't matter I still got your back...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Wow. I'm stunned, I mean I seriously thought we were all friends here! Whatever brother it doesn't matter I still got your back...


again, we don't care! I assure you no1 in here wants you behind em..make like a condom n split.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> again, we don't care! I assure you no1 in here wants you behind em..make like a condom n split.


Relax! You're out of control.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> @yman
> 
> that fucking programme to do sceenshots is killing me mate, ive joined a fm forum n carnt stop showing off me screenshots lolol sad i know lolol


It can record what's on the screen too, for recording live video games.

Makes massive files though, there are other free programs that record smaller if you ever need to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Relax! You're out of control.


only thing that's out of control in here is your stupidity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 25, 2015)

And banana fetish.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And banana fetish.


lmao, i was just thinking that Yorkie, must have some sort of gay desire,keep fetling bell ends out of narnas !
Leave the fucking fruit alone ! eat it ,or shove it up yer arse, but dont keep showing us your desire for fruity cock please !!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeh its just weird ain't it fuckin fruit freak lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its just weird ain't it fuckin fruit freak lol


When he can carve a clit out of a strawberry, i might be interested .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Bet he was that kid that sat in the back of the class n drew cocks all over his books.bless


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ha


----------



## herman24 (Jan 25, 2015)

petedav said:


> they are new electric meters, apparently they cant be bypassed!! theres suposed 2 be a sim card in there and if you attempt to fiddle with it. it sends a text strait to the electric people, then they act on the evidence at hand.
> does any 1 know more about these?


Done one bypass on a smart meter key thing is not to turn meter off work live on bottom of henley fuse under the protection cover were main back cable comes in


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 25, 2015)

Shappening geezers sodaberrysjazz 3.4 weeks old.


----------



## herman24 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dubaholic said:


> Shappening geezers sodaberrysjazz 3.4 weeks old.


 Very nice been well look after just the right shade of green on leaves beautifully


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you she finishes bright pink has pink new growth my 3rd indoor so the kind words mean alot.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 25, 2015)

Purple hell. Bikers og x urkle.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 25, 2015)

How's it going lads? Quiet in here today, 
So I'm heading down south at the weekend. Gotta do a speed awareness course for getting caught speeding in blackpool last year, 
Gonna catch up wit a cpl lads while I'm down that way


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ohhh its that time again hooked on this shit man


----------



## herman24 (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice and healthy plants doing good for 3rd grow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yano what its like hulk all the fags knocking about lads are all backs to the wall round here nowerdays lolol....them courses are wank but better than the points ay....its just a piss take u gotta go Blackpool to do it aint it they should let you do it local ta mean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ohhh its that time again hooked on this shit man


Loool legend!! All you're missing is a few marshmallows and a vagina lol jk I'm a right jelly-jel-jels


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2015)

Haha I love hot choccy man don't like coffee so its my indulgeance lolol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2015)

yeah man this forum is a fukin disgrace cant do shit without perverts watching and jerking, but its the lack of humour and the dumbed down insults that these moron dream up, ha ha run for the hills youre all gunna get a taste of martial law soon.... evening all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Try the bewleys or twinings or however u spell it..their hot chocs will make you jazz your pants... Hot chocs ment for kings n warriors dude, seriously Aztecs were all over that shit n they beheaded ppl alot of people lol can't get more gangsta than a hot choc n a dab h aha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Try the bewleys or twinings or however u spell it..their hot chocs will make you jazz your pants... Hot chocs ment for kings n warriors dude, seriously Aztecs were all over that shit n they beheaded ppl alot of people lol can't get more gangsta than a hot choc n a dab h aha


no more faggotry this is the post of a puff lol hows u mate...............seriously don't like those dots do ya?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Always a kind word zeddd lol ain't liked dots since I seen my first Indian chick...lool I kid..no racism I promise mods haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Always a kind word zeddd lol ain't liked dots since I seen my first Indian chick...lool I kid..no racism I promise mods haha


Fckn hate dots man much more of a line man meself


----------



## werejammmin420 (Jan 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I've I've always preferred concentrates over water hash to be honest and the bags I have are quite small so make decent runs a chore.
> 
> And I've just splashed out on a 2oz BHO tube, I'll sling a couple of pics up in a bit, it's a right tool.


Where did you get that from ? Cheers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2015)

These past few days plants have really started to smell and pack frost on this is at 3 week I'm thanking the terps for it deffo gonna get me some more


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2015)

Dubs that plant is established ide trim it rite down to just heads and stems pick out the nodes


[email protected] said:


> Always a kind word zeddd lol ain't liked dots since I seen my first Indian chick...lool I kid..no racism I promise mods haha


this is the way of the thread...lol...that spot on the forehead is just a target imo


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2015)

Sup mates how's the exo burning?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Dubs that plant is established ide trim it rite down to just heads and stems pick out the nodes
> 
> this is the way of the thread...lol...that spot on the forehead is just a target imo


I thought it's what the bloke behind the desk ,down the rent office pointed at when he said "you're not having another council house!" ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2015)

I was thinkin bukkake target then get it running down the nose and hanging like snot off her face kinda vibe with it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^^youre a sick man , get some help ! Lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jan 25, 2015)

Just started watching braking bad , you all prob seen it lol, I'm on episode 3 & it's already made me cut down on the munchies


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol some mod came into the Irish thread being more offensive than us lol..notice how he likes drinking n fighting lol  oh n he's never visited the thread before lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup mates how's the exo burning?


hey dumb dumb.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 26, 2015)

werejammmin420 said:


> Where did you get that from ? Cheers


From here mate.......

*http://uk.ebid.net/for-sale/bho-extractor-honey-oil-extractor-butane-extractor-same-day-dispatch-136096396.htm*


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2015)

yo guys hows it going i was board so reading though some threads and pre harvest flush is a big topic lol if all the ppl talking about it was in one room there would be a mass braw lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Flushings for steers n Queers...lol I did max nutes to the bitter end last run n didn't notice any hindrance on taste or burn...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Afternoon gents......


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Afternoon gents......


afternoon mate, fancy togs for a grower and them fingernails look like they been worked on by some tranny in a nail bar, what u growing?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

just a google image im afraid

Essex Gringo for now, hoping to add blue pit,Exo and a few others back to the stable at some point tho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

how you finding that gringo man I know you took a few cuts of it sometime back?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

Afternoon gents, how's it going?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how you finding that gringo man I know you took a few cuts of it sometime back?


tbh ive only ever smoked it, never grown it, which is weird in a sense bearing in mind i have a whole cupboard full of cuts of it lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tbh ive only ever smoked it, never grown it, which is weird in a sense bearing in mind i have a whole cupboard full of cuts of it lol


have you smoked it next to exo and how do they compare in your opinion?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

just been looking at bitcoin, ffs it is the most unpredictable investment yet known, im not touching something that swings 50 per cent in a month, think its fuked long term imo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

I said it once n I'll say it again it's not centralised shits more unpredictable than my missus..stick to gold n slaves


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I said it once n I'll say it again it's not centralised shits more unpredictable than my missus..stick to gold n slaves


well I would have agreed with you until recently, the value of gold is based on the total ever mined being a 20 metre cube, recent evidence including the confiscation of federal reserve notes on the Italian swiss border in july 2009 suggest that there is a great deal more gold than we have been lead to believe but its just kept out of circulation........some dots for relax........to keep the price high and to ultimately manipulate the price. With regard to slaves, if you have a job, mortgage, debts, pay tax then u r a slave by default, sad but true


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> have you smoked it next to exo and how do they compare in your opinion?


Very simply Exo wishes it was Gringo lol, gringo is stronger,stinkier, high lasts longer and is stronger effect on the person smoking it, also when my mate grew it a few runs in a row it was outyielding Exo by about 25%, also its a lot nicer tasting than Exo, 

wasnt that wanker from essex (shirmyrim or whatever) going to send you one in exchange for a lemon if i remember rightly?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Very simply Exo wishes it was Gringo lol, gringo is stronger,stinkier, high lasts longer and is stronger effect on the person smoking it, also when my mate grew it a few runs in a row it was outyielding Exo by about 25%, also its a lot nicer tasting than Exo,
> 
> wasnt that wanker from essex (shirmyrim or whatever) going to send you one in exchange for a lemon if i remember rightly?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

u mean our old mate a geezer evryones got time for saer? thort us was him mebbe but now im getting stranger danger vibes


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u mean our old mate a geezer evryones got time for saer? thort us was him mebbe but now im getting stranger danger vibes


Probably Mr sunshine trying to tickle ya arse with a vibro knowing him lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

well if ur not our old mate sr he knows who he is..........then fuk off u homo creep


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just realised i dont have a avatar brb


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well if ur not our old mate sr he knows who he is..........then fuk off u homo creep


Im not him but I know him in the "real world" he was the main reason i joined, actually he is the person that got me started off growing n donated most of my equipment to me which apparently came to him from a member on here


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Im not him but I know him in the "real world" he was the main reason i joined, actually he is the person that got me started off growing n donated most of my equipment to me which apparently came to him from a member on here


y u acting like a cunt then?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

actually don't bother not interested cba udh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> y u acting like a cunt then?


I was told to if i ever came into this thread, apparently its the "done thing" lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2015)

what dick head told u that?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

So anyone growing any new or interesting strains? And no, i dont want cuts of it nor am I trying to buy weed off anyone before the mods S.W.A.T team come piling thru the fucking door


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Who's the imposter and what the fuck have you done with sae? Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> what dick head told u that?


Sae, i got banned from another site earlier today n remembered i had signed up here ages ago an when i was round his earlier I asked him what the lads in here are like (since i dont see any point chatting to the shermans across the pond, not like i can meet up for a smoke or anything with the fuckers is it?) an he said " decent bunch of lads but dont be a pussy in that thread, be more of a cunt.......but not an annoying cunt"


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Who's the imposter and what the fuck have you done with sae? Lol


i aint done anything with him other than get him stoned n wander bk home again lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i aint done anything with him other than get him stoned n wander bk home again lol


Well that's a lie to start with, sae don't get stoned, his tolerance levels are always thru the roof


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, tell Rimmer to get the fuck back here! Fucking stubborn cunt


----------



## werejammmin420 (Jan 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> From here mate.......
> 
> *http://uk.ebid.net/for-sale/bho-extractor-honey-oil-extractor-butane-extractor-same-day-dispatch-136096396.htm*


Cheers man, where you get your butane from ? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

werejammmin420 said:


> Cheers man, where you get your butane from ? Thanks.


he buys his tampons in tesco


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

werejammmin420 said:


> Cheers man, where you get your butane from ? Thanks.


why dont you just get yman to fucking make it for you lol

how hard is it to type into google n find???


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well that's a lie to start with, sae don't get stoned, his tolerance levels are always thru the roof


yup when he is smoking regularly but hes had to go over 6 weeks without for a piss test for a new job so only took me the best part of an ounce this time lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, tell Rimmer to get the fuck back here! Fucking stubborn cunt


he tried but somehow they kept banning his new accounts as soon as he made a single post with them so he got fucked off with trying, plus hes been a rather busy lad just recently, surprised if he even remembers what his computer looks like these days


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice to hear he's doing well.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice to hear he's doing well.


I wish I could say he was, cant go into details as not my place to say shit but he`s been rather "tested" over the last month or so if thats the right words to use


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ever get that disgusted/ashamed feeling when you do something that just goes against your grain?? I do......i cant believe im gonna admit to this........but........ i cracked an auto seed


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

Evening lads, having a proper shitty night, just back from the pet hospital. Coz one of my dogs got knocked down by a car a cpl hrs ago, it's looking pretty serious and he is being kept in, I feel fucking gutted, and not ashamed to say I feel like crying like a baby. I really hope he pulls thru, I shud find out in the morning I've to be back at the vet for 8am to see how he's been thru the night.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> he tried but somehow they kept banning his new accounts as soon as he made a single post with them so he got fucked off with trying, plus hes been a rather busy lad just recently, surprised if he even remembers what his computer looks like these days


Tell him the same happened to me, they have blocked his ip addy and any account accessed from it will get banned, He need to use a proxy or change Internet provider to use the site now.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Tell him the same happened to me, they have blocked his ip addy and any account accessed from it will get banned, He need to use a proxy or change Internet provider to use the site now.


He has tried all sorts, VPN/proxy/re-installing pc/changed IP addy etc, soon as he creates an account n does a single post he gets banned again


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening lads, having a proper shitty night, just back from the pet hospital. Coz one of my dogs got knocked down by a car a cpl hrs ago, it's looking pretty serious and he is being kept in, I feel fucking gutted, and not ashamed to say I feel like crying like a baby. I really hope he pulls thru, I shud find out in the morning I've to be back at the vet for 8am to see how he's been thru the night.


I dont know ya mate but hope everything turns out fine with ya dog


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

hope alls ok with the dog mate, fucking life hay never rains but it pours n all that shite.........


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

i say he is sae, he sounds like sae talking in a 3rd person lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

She'll be ready at 9 weeks, she's tasty will be nice when she's done n trimmed...cheese surprise btw low side branch, wait till u cunts see a proper nug..so high I didn't upload it https://infotomb.com/dubo9/2b652b0b1ecd8e2baa561193bcbba7739b67cc044c1870b9788221742664a58b


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i say he is sae, he sounds like sae talking in a 3rd person lol


Is this some kind of "im spartacus" moment?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

Nah man I'd be the same..sorry to hear man keep your head up bud


TheHulk11 said:


> Evening lads, having a proper shitty night, just back from the pet hospital. Coz one of my dogs got knocked down by a car a cpl hrs ago, it's looking pretty serious and he is being kept in, I feel fucking gutted, and not ashamed to say I feel like crying like a baby. I really hope he pulls thru, I shud find out in the morning I've to be back at the vet for 8am to see how he's been thru the night.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers lads, I really hope he's ok, the vet has said he has abdominal injuries and problems with his back legs along with a shit load of cuts and scrapes but they won't know the full extent till they do more scans and X-rays thru the night.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Cheers lads, I really hope he's ok, the vet has said he has abdominal injuries and problems with his back legs along with a shit load of cuts and scrapes but they won't know the full extent till they do more scans and X-rays thru the night.


fucking el mate that dont sound good im wishing the mutt all the best but that dont sound good G, what the fuck was he doing out on the road??? did the driver stop?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mate that dont sound good im wishing the mutt all the best but that dont sound good G, what the fuck was he doing out on the road??? did the driver stop?


I was heading to the shop mate and he ran out the door past me and right onto the road before I could grab him, he's normally really good but something made him run out tonight.
The car slowed down but never stopped it just slowed to see what it hit then drove off, I was in shock or I would have smashed the cunts car


----------



## werejammmin420 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> why dont you just get yman to fucking make it for you lol
> 
> how hard is it to type into google n find???


Maybe he knows where to get cheap bulk cans, I don't know that's why I ask, that's what forum's are for isn't it ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

werejammmin420 said:


> Maybe he knows where to get cheap bulk cans I don't know that's why I ask, that's what's forum's for isn't it ?


fair enough just see it as pointless posts imo theres plenty of info to find yaself including where to get the right butane for the right price, this thread isnt the friendliest just seems like a pointless question 
waiting for a reply when in 30secs i or anyone could find you the gas........

also im pretty shore yman said in a post a very common butane not the purest, but i would think he dont care if its that pure because he cleans it proper with his science mojo lolol


----------



## werejammmin420 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fair enough just see it as pointless posts imo theres plenty of info to find yaself including where to get the right butane for the right price, this thread isnt the friendliest just seems like a pointless question waiting for a reply when in 30secs i or anyone could find you the gas........


 I have looked and found good deals but know matter how small a question learning is still learning and shouldn't be dissed as a forum is for learning lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

werejammmin420 said:


> I have looked and found good deals but know matter how small a question learning is still learning and shouldn't be dissed as a forum is for learning lol


your in the wrong forum come this time mr jam for learning maybe you should learn about the forum before the gas???


----------



## werejammmin420 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fair enough just see it as pointless posts imo theres plenty of info to find yaself including where to get the right butane for the right price, this thread isnt the friendliest just seems like a pointless question
> waiting for a reply when in 30secs i or anyone could find you the gas........
> 
> also im pretty shore yman said in a post a very common butane not the purest, but i would think he dont care if its that pure because he cleans it proper with his science mojo lolol


I'll do some research then as it being clean is important to me and I'm no scientist lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

werejammmin420 said:


> I'll do some research then as it being clean is important to me and I'm no scientist lol


as much as we hate the yanks bar a few they deffo no there extracts, id have a read n look for this lots gas

http://rollitup.org/t/hash-and-oil-picture-thread.676771/


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

@Hulk



i took em threw two promotions quicktime, then i wasted all me money on 1 player rather than loans n im being slaughtered in the prem lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

lol. 
Now I'm working a bit less hrs I'm gonna try get back onto fm this week sometime. I've not played it since before xmas.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> lol.
> Now I'm working a bit less hrs I'm gonna try get back onto fm this week sometime. I've not played it since before xmas.


next up is Rangers mate, im gonna take em back to the top where they belong lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fair enough just see it as pointless posts imo theres plenty of info to find yaself including where to get the right butane for the right price, this thread isnt the friendliest just seems like a pointless question
> waiting for a reply when in 30secs i or anyone could find you the gas........
> 
> also im pretty shore yman said in a post a very common butane not the purest, but i would think he dont care if its that pure because he cleans it proper with his science mojo lolol


loled @ his science mono gf was like what I was like nothing cannabis stuff lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> next up is Rangers mate, im gonna take em back to the top where they belong lolol


Lmfao. Yeah right top of the scrap pile .

Fucking Rangers lol. Your having a laugh.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lmfao. Yeah right top of the scrap pile .
> 
> Fucking Rangers lol. Your having a laugh.


ive tried a few times with no joy, but im gonna crack it mate next sreenshot will be Rangers lolol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive tried a few times with no joy, but im gonna crack it mate next sreenshot will be Rangers lolol


Nxt screenshot will be of ur cracked screen after u smash it coz Rangers can't win fuck all lol. You'd have better luck with Alloa.


----------



## nidgy (Jan 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> She'll be ready at 9 weeks, she's tasty will be nice when she's done n trimmed...cheese surprise btw low side branch, wait till u cunts see a proper nug..so high I didn't upload it https://infotomb.com/dubo9/2b652b0b1ecd8e2baa561193bcbba7739b67cc044c1870b9788221742664a58b


sup cunts .?! that was a serious shot of your finger prints careful fella !!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone know where to get the coco rooting pellets in bulk for less than 7p per disc? been shopping around for ages for em n got em from 11p/disc down to 7p/disc n wanna see if i can find an even lower price for em lol

http://www.fertilefibre.com/coir-coco-cocopeat/coir-blocks-and-bales-and-discs/coir-cocopeat-disc-4cm-1.html


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 26, 2015)

alright lads hows it going? I got my screens set up and now i got them on 12/12


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2015)

nidgy said:


> sup cunts .?! that was a serious shot of your finger prints careful fella !!!


been told it before,pic had an hour b4 she deactivated n it's posted on the English thread..if I were a garda I'd be more concerned with real crime like pedophiles n dn gun vendors not a lad holding swag lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 27, 2015)

Morning lads, I'm off to the vet to see how my boy is after last night. And hopefully he's well enough to be cared for at home !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

Best of luck man!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning lads, I'm off to the vet to see how my boy is after last night. And hopefully he's well enough to be cared for at home !!


Hope his ok man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

#if they ever get a set of prints off them slippers he's going to have to leave the country haha 

morning lads. 

so quick straw poll here, what do you reckon to this bud. This pass for commercial acceptable trim your way? I know most you lads trim bud like a brazilian bitches growler, but for shifting like.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

Shit Don the fbi is gonna be after you, you've exposed your prints!! Doesnt look like she was even trimmed... Tbh I'd be more bothered by the fucking branch shes attached to..shits thicker than myself haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

ahah rights is it. there was like another 2-3 decent sized buds in the bag and that. I've had to leave it open over night to un sponge a bit too. no fucker puts the effort in anymore, you've waited near 3 months for this moment and you fucking rush the dry/cure.

fuck this buying weed lark

and those are my fake weed holding hands. I'd never put my real ones on here.haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> #if they ever get a set of prints off them slippers he's going to have to leave the country haha
> 
> morning lads.
> 
> ...


Down our way the chavs would buy that but anyone over the age of 17 would throw it back in your face an tell ya to gtf, no-one wants to buy bud with that much leaf on it still in score bags, bit different if you are buying ozs etc


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2015)

see nidgy s back with some passive aggressive shite lol fuk off back to tin foil hat land we got enough to worry about without shit stirrers in here, and Don no in a word mate a lot of that weight is stick, I hope you can shift it but it may bite you back and affect future biz imo


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> #if they ever get a set of prints off them slippers he's going to have to leave the country haha
> 
> morning lads.
> 
> ...


i do get some like that now and again. it goes for about £170 but hes a mate so i pay £150 lol. most dont like it like that tho. they'd rather pay the extra £50 for tidy trimmed stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> see nidgy s back with some passive aggressive shite lol fuk off back to tin foil hat land we got enough to worry about without shit stirrers in here, and Don no in a word mate a lot of that weight is stick, I hope you can shift it but it may bite you back and affect future biz imo


already gone mate 7 onions in 2 days. hens teeth after the xmas flood. also giz an email man


----------



## werejammmin420 (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> as much as we hate the yanks bar a few they deffo no there extracts, id have a read n look for this lots gas
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/hash-and-oil-picture-thread.676771/


Its purging the science bit just where you have an accurate vacuum oven to get out all the impurities, now just to find a small scale oven at the right price..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

Purge==purify...was gonna link a few topics on it but Google easy to use...


----------



## nidgy (Jan 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> been told it before,pic had an hour b4 she deactivated n it's posted on the English thread..if I were a garda I'd be more concerned with real crime like pedophiles n dn gun vendors not a lad holding swag lol




everyone have a nice day now except you @zedd ya cunt.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2015)

nidgy said:


> each to there own lad,just taught ya made a mistake putting up your fingerprint's when your so rampant on the darknet,I was chattin ya a few time's on one of them so that's why I jumped in to tell ya.!
> 
> everyone have a nice day now except you @zedd ya cunt.


 wouldn't be going around saying what u do son u should keep your mouth shut about who does what where


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Aww zedd wat ya do on poor nidgy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

first rule of uk thread. keep your fucking pie hole shut


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2015)

Alright lads we all alright then? Don't see your prob don that looks a perfect trim job


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Story ghetto wats happenin wit ya


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fuck all mate just been stoned out me box for a few days lolol......stash is at a critical low and I'm only 3 week in flower time for rashens


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

It's still more than smokable like but you can see why my trim makes better hash than his like eh.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck all mate just been stoned out me box for a few days lolol......stash is at a critical low and I'm only 3 week in flower time for rashens


Shudn have been blastin ur wax so much  .. ive been dien wit a bit of a chest infection so aint been smokin to much but feelin good tday gonna break out the cano


----------



## nidgy (Jan 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wouldn't be going around saying what u do son u should keep your mouth shut about who does what where


stop being so butthurt @zedd,over here its called puttin someone wide,! he made a security flaw and i told him.

why would ya rather he wasnt told??? if it was me id be delighted someone pointed it out to me.!!!

a while ago it was all over this thread when people joined the darknet,now your sayin[ wouldn't go around sayin what you do] WHAT dont tell anyone not to put there fingerprint's on the clearnet or any net.????
ye your a really nice chap arent ya??? peace fellas.!!!!


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It's still more than smokable like but you can see why my trim makes better hash than his like eh.


really? so what happen after..


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 27, 2015)

whitechick007 said:


> really? so what happen after..


Are u a whitechick ???

I bet ur black but wanna be white


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Are u a whitechick ???
> 
> I bet ur black but wanna be white


Loool


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Are u a whitechick ???
> 
> I bet ur black but wanna be white


hahha..what ever


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

That's not disturbing in the slightest


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

Gf got me into game of thrones..on season 4 now...had an ol power nap earlier after a few bongs.it's been a while since I was that stoned...bug change from hash............dots motherfuckers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a guaranteed 8wk pheno of blue pit by any chance thats not a shit yielder? Sae gave me the only pheno he found under 9 weeks but was tiny n yielded fuck all, also he said all the tall ones threw nanners so was hoping there is a non nanner,8wk decent yielder?? Bit hesitant to buy a pack with the nanner problems but it was such a nice smoke that id risk buying a pack if theres a high percentageof decent phenos if anyyone knows?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

anyone had a go on them red buggatis? just ordered 50 for a mate, he was insistant that they had to be the red buggatis reckons they are zee bollax, its quite a old stamp now and wasnt many around went with a german vendor hence the zee lol

got a 0.6 left for me troubles, thinking some 00 from peacenpot n a few 2mg clonzepam.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> anyone had a go on them red buggatis? just ordered 50 for a mate, he was insistant that they had to be the red buggatis reckons they are zee bollax, its quite a old stamp now and wasnt many around went with a german vendor hence the zee lol
> 
> got a 0.6 left for me troubles, thinking some 00 from peacenpot n a few 2mg clonzepam.


I wish, hard as fuck getting decent pills down this way that aint full of PMA


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

Just make sure you don't get pink superman they are pure pma something like 220mg per tab n max dose for pma is supposed to be like 80mg so they either think is was a dumbass accident or someone's trying to kill alot of ppl. Check out consintrates on there man!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 27, 2015)

evening lads, got my boy home about 2 hrs ago, he's gonna make a full recovery with enough rest and his tablets, will take a month or so but eventually he'll walk right again. I'm so fucking relieved !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Just make sure you don't get pink superman they are pure pma something like 220mg per tab n max dose for pma is supposed to be like 80mg so they either think is was a dumbass accident or someone's trying to kill alot of ppl. Check out consintrates on there man!!


You would be surprised just how many pills now contain PMA, apparently the pic below is all the PMA pills seized at a club somewhere in less than a month, not one of em had MDMA in


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

these buggatis are from the same dutch crew that make all the 220's deffo mdma lol never had a bad one from them lot.

got a 0.38 left after me 5g of 00, highly recommend peacenpot for a good bit hash tempted to get a lil half g of sniff with it rather than the benzos but the only vendors i know with decent sniff like chemical spain and meerkovo are fe only.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> evening lads, got my boy home about 2 hrs ago, he's gonna make a full recovery with enough rest and his tablets, will take a month or so but eventually he'll walk right again. I'm so fucking relieved !


thats good to hear mate, am chuffed for ya.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> evening lads, got my boy home about 2 hrs ago, he's gonna make a full recovery with enough rest and his tablets, will take a month or so but eventually he'll walk right again. I'm so fucking relieved !


to celebrate i imagine


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't remember the chosis been as frosty as this last time so early.....terpinator for the win I say


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2015)

made me laugh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2015)

and this one lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone tried them UPS pills? Had a look the other day and there seemed to be loadsa them, thems what I was thinking of getting but might have a look at the red bugattis instead. Ain't got no fuckin wifi where I'm stayin so can't get on till weekend ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone tried them UPS pills? Had a look the other day and there seemed to be loadsa them, thems what I was thinking of getting but might have a look at the red bugattis instead. Ain't got no fuckin wifi where I'm stayin so can't get on till weekend ffs


yellow ups? aint tried em but they are everywhere at the min mate, the latest press from the same dutch crew that make all the gooduns i think.

the buggatis are a old press, aint many of em about now well not many vendors of em any ways, green heinikens are spose to be nice aswel.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

i finished off me coins with 4x 5mg dexerdrine, been wanting a go on that for years now since i read this book http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1020144.Addict is well worth a read that book very entertaining.

14x teva 10mg blues, and 4g of hashasins premium hash.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 27, 2015)

Docs started me off on 80mg a day of propranolol today, am I going to weird out with cookies on top Newuserlol ?any good for recreation ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Docs started me off on 80mg a day of propranolol today, am I going to weird out with cookies on top Newuserlol ?any good for recreation ?


FUCK NO mate thats a heart drug, no good for a buzz or nowt, im no doc lol but the cookies on top should be fine mind.

my dad like i said before has had a few heart attacks n then they gave him a bypass in the end, but anyway his car was broken into and they cunts nicked all his meds silly twats prob fucking died taking it lolol

i hope the meds work for you mate, the next step is stints i think that they put in the arteries to open them up, then if that dont work its a bypass they take a vein from your leg usually and put it into the heart its a serious fucking op that is thats what me dad had in the end.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

I did exactly the same this week sambo. Ordered off ze Germans for the original purple batteries 200mg ish.

They rip off the stamp/design so fast and dole out weakuns in a matter of weeks.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I did exactly the same this week sambo. Ordered off ze Germans for the original purple batteries 200mg ish.
> 
> They rip off the stamp/design so fast and dole out weakuns in a matter of weeks.


them purple batteries mate are EVIL lol proper strong Don have u had em before? i spewed up hard on a double drop munched quite a few of em when they where about in abundance.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Gf got me into game of thrones..


yeh my work mates got me into it always talking about it but yeh is good the shit thing now tho is when it starts again in a about 2 months i gotta watch one episode a week lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> them purple batteries mate are EVIL lol proper strong Don have u had em before? i spewed up hard on a double drop munched quite a few of em when they where about in abundance.


Aye, what he says lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

read the books you lazy fucks! lol the tv show is shite compared although it is pretty true to the books, they let the northaners threw the wall in the end to fight the ghosts fingys, john snow gets killed at the end of the last book too, ayria go's to bravos to train as assasin.

cercy gets fucked by the religous people in the capital thats all the spoilers i can remember at the mo lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> them purple batteries mate are EVIL lol proper strong Don have u had em before? i spewed up hard on a double drop munched quite a few of em when they where about in abundance.


I've had a good few of em t really hard pressed and rammed with Mandy. Full uns aye but double nah that's a bit high dose lol .4+ good clean Mandy mind


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've had a good few of em t really hard pressed and rammed with Mandy. Full uns aye but double nah that's a bit high dose lol .4+ good clean Mandy mind


me and a mate had 15 between us one night that was the double drop, i spewed up hard n he passed out/fainted towards the end lol ( i laugh now but it wasnt funny at the time) was a fucking messy ol night they are some strong e's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

long gone are my days of double digits haha you fucking animal.

couple of lines then a nice battery and then a couple of blues mixed with plenty booze and wonder why the missus ain't speaking next morning. Blues in the mix always fucks my shit up


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> long gone are my days of double digits haha you fucking animal.
> 
> couple of lines then a nice battery and then a couple of blues mixed with plenty booze and wonder why the missus ain't speaking next morning. Blues in the mix always fucks my shit up


lol mate that 15 sesh fucked my nut up badly for ages i aint touched none since im a old mush nowdays i think i can still av it but the mind n body says NOOOOO lol

if ya ever after a few good benzos check out zues on ag its all proper script shit teva and activis and he sells em in 5s,10s,28s,56s etc so you can just get whats needed for the night not 100s a time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

yeah that's who I was using. But I swore off em. Mates n missus had an intervention of sorts. Am still on the weed coke n occasional e sesh.

trend seems to be dropping for 200 mg to 130-40's. Like the old days haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that's who I was using. But I swore off em. Mates n missus had an intervention of sorts. Am still on the weed coke n occasional e sesh.
> 
> trend seems to be dropping for 200 mg to 130-40's. Like the old days haha


lol yeah them benzos are killers you think your fine n its every other cunt whos got the problem when ya on that mix up, its a great buzz but your garenteed to piss off some1 on that combo lololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

aye and with the regularity I get on it that ain't no way to go on.

I'm so hardcore I've been struggling to keep a lid on my coffee intake lately new machine = me wired to fuck. And chugging a bong to calm things made my head spin haha mid lifes a right pain


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye and with the regularity I get on it that ain't no way to go on.
> 
> I'm so hardcore I've been struggling to keep a lid on my coffee intake lately new machine = me wired to fuck. And chugging a bong to calm things made my head spin haha mid lifes a right pain


lol i think im caffiene sensitive a double/triple expresso gets me a nice lil buzz lol

benzos really are bad don as much as i love em, ive seen a few real benzo addicts in me time n they are up there with the smackheads its a bad drug really especially to people who have little control which i dont and im pretty shore you struggle with too....


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> read the books you lazy fucks! lol the tv show is shite compared although it is pretty true to the books, they let the northaners threw the wall in the end to fight the ghosts fingys, john snow gets killed at the end of the last book too, ayria go's to bravos to train as assasin.
> 
> cercy gets fucked by the religous people in the capital thats all the spoilers i can remember at the mo lmao


 dunno what the fuk u on about but im literally lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

you know nothing john Rambo! Hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol mate that 15 sesh fucked my nut up badly for ages i aint touched none since im a old mush nowdays i think i can still av it but the mind n body says NOOOOO lol
> 
> if ya ever after a few good benzos check out zues on ag its all proper script shit teva and activis and he sells em in 5s,10s,28s,56s etc so you can just get whats needed for the night not 100s a time.


if the mind and body are saying no man which part of u is saying swallow the pills? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if the mind and body are saying no man which part of u is saying swallow the pills? lol


the fucked up wreck head part mate, the mind n body only says NO after ive taken all the shit the bastards!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

I bet its wearing a tinfoil hat


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know nothing john Rambo! Hahaha


true LOL u fucker that did make me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 27, 2015)

@Hulk 



first season mate, im coming for yas second season!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sat in fuckin kinks here. Missus has bought some pricey as art deco lamps loads of tiny bits wrapped in bubble wrap. Taken her half hour to unwrap. Plugged it in its wonky. She's still re wrapping.

them Laura Ashley bitches are gonna get it.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the fucked up wreck head part mate, the mind n body only says NO after ive taken all the shit the bastards!!! lol


 the buzz seeker that lives in our brains mines been tamed a bit so only weed and booze for me or im dead at my age lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I did exactly the same this week sambo. Ordered off ze Germans for the original purple batteries 200mg ish.
> 
> They rip off the stamp/design so fast and dole out weakuns in a matter of weeks.


They the same as the purple +/- pills? still got one of them in my drawer ive got to get round to having at some point, keep forgetting about it lol, been in there for 4-5month now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

aye exact ones. New ones are red and the circles are one on top of the other. Originals are bout the best I've had.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

gonna road test pink chupa chups this weekend only 130's tho


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye exact ones. New ones are red and the circles are one on top of the other. Originals are bout the best I've had.


Niiice, been well over a year since i had a decent biscuit, may well have to treat myself when some of this army of cuts have gone methinks, some decent biscuits and some decent extracts as a treat ( ISO,BHO,shatter etc) as been far too long since i had any of that as well, oh n i think a few q`s/halves of some different weeds as well,nice selection of shit that ya cant find in this country or is rare etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

dark web's a deep hole man haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dark web's a deep hole man haha


yeah a few of my mates had accounts on SR/Sheep etc until they got done/did a bunk, quite luckily i have SOME degree of self control, only some mind you lol

Also dont really drink these days an going off the taste (and price) of fags rapidly so wanna experiment with non tobacco methods of smoking green (dabs/vapes etc) see if i can get on with it day to day n kick the cancer sticks y`know


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> read the books you lazy fucks! lol the tv show is shite compared although it is pretty true to the books, they let the northaners threw the wall in the end to fight the ghosts fingys, john snow gets killed at the end of the last book too, ayria go's to bravos to train as assasin.
> 
> cercy gets fucked by the religous people in the capital thats all the spoilers i can remember at the mo lmao


whore!! Yeah mate gave me the book..suppose I try that reading malarkey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye and with the regularity I get on it that ain't no way to go on.
> 
> I'm so hardcore I've been struggling to keep a lid on my coffee intake lately new machine = me wired to fuck. And chugging a bong to calm things made my head spin haha mid lifes a right pain


I'm the exact same man I'll drink coffee some mornings till I'm physically gagging lol moderation for fanny facts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

me and moderation ain't ever really been close tbh. soon as i knew intoxication I wanted it. ALL OF IT. it's a miracle i'm not a junkie. amount of blues n benzo's i was on though I pretty much was. *TOO DEEP KLAXXON* 

right i'm away for a secondary bongo and thinking about leaving the house over some xbox. news was saying 15cm of snow for us today. though in true reliable form it's sunny out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and thinking about leaving the house over some xbox.


?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

Morning lads.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

morning yorkie hows u mate whats new for you cannabis wise?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

you know that terps ive had to stop using it on the exo at 6 weeks and prob have to keep it to weekends only the smell is ridiculous and I cant seem to tame it, shit is deffo doing something and ive got really white exo like ive not seen before


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not so bad cheers, got to send a few fairy's out today and then apart from my personal I've only got an oz left.
Shifted 23 since Friday so I'm putting my feet up for the rest of the week.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not so bad cheers, got to send a few fairy's out today and then apart from my personal I've only got an oz left.
> Shifted 23 since Friday so I'm putting my feet up for the rest of the week.


 23 oz in a week is graft mate impressive


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

@Hulk, you've a Swiftair - STUBE Fan.. The big Blue one. How's she sounding with a fan speed controller? I've my sms to plug her into.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

3 days really, I did fuck all Sat/Sun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ?


means I'm playing xbox and not going to graft haha.

you good then lad. Shoulda txt when you were near.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

Some Live Resin for yer chops>


Peace, DST


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> means I'm playing xbox and not going to graft haha.
> 
> you good then lad. Shoulda txt when you were near.



Ah right!



Dandy mate me yeah.
I actually planned to go up Friday later on deliberately so we could play out till I thought on that you were supposed to be moving gaff so maybe it's best if I don't just rock up like that expecting you to be on it, then when the missus said those famous words "so what time you coming back?" I crumbled under the pressure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

I was away in london for the week at a work gig. any other friday you'd have found me sat in that bar lad hahah and more than likely on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Some Live Resin for yer chops>
> View attachment 3340605
> View attachment 3340606
> Peace, DST


looks like sponge out the ocean. you do a bud run?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

Ironic story from yesterday.

I went to a little village to catch up with an old mate of my dads I've known for years, I went to junior school in the same village.
Few Tetley's, game of darts, story's by the fire, shit like that.

In 3 hours and 4 pints I've made 250 quid shotting out Exo to middle aged heads from my bag under the table.

The Mrs picks me up from the train station when I get back,

Her: How did it go?
Me: Yeah cool, he's OK, new live in job, seems steady away.
Her: Your bag stinks! And you got on the train like that?
Me: Yeah sorry, I've had to bust a sealed stash of shots open, I made 250 on the side sat by the fire chilling.
Her: But!? I thought you were supposed to be selling weed in ounce's, not sat in a pub being a........
Me: Being a what, a "drug dealer"!?....


Fucking funny shit this woman logic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

hahahah heaven forbid!!!

funny I had a similar convo with my lass and how much the extra dope money was being missed as she was explaining the cost of two fucking lamps. we're now moving in minus a floor and furnishings it seems lmfao

shame zeddd, what a juxta position we all live in with birds and grows. who's turn is it in the trousers today?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

Same lol they bitch about it but when the bills start coming in their tune quickly changes.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like sponge out the ocean. you do a bud run?


Yeh, tried out the 'live resin' everyone bangs on about. Basically just choped some bud off a plant, chopped it up, stuck it in the freezer fresh to freeze, then blasted it the next day. 1st lot (the honeycomb stuff) was ok, spacey high but not a massive smell. 2nd lot smells like youve just dived into a live dog grow. Tastes great. Very nice indeed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

Each time I walk in the hall I can smell me ganja,spraying ona every time I pass lol definitely getting that fan today n hooking up my new filter next run...just thinking how imma dispose of the old filter lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Yeh, tried out the 'live resin' everyone bangs on about. Basically just choped some bud off a plant, chopped it up, stuck it in the freezer fresh to freeze, then blasted it the next day. 1st lot (the honeycomb stuff) was ok, spacey high but not a massive smell. 2nd lot smells like youve just dived into a live dog grow. Tastes great. Very nice indeed.


can you buy any concentrates in the coffee shops over there or are they still anti concentrates since the canna cup?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> funny I had a similar convo with my lass and how much the extra dope money was being missed as she was explaining the cost of two fucking lamps.


Just told the Mrs that and she said "Laura Ashley, do you know how much they cost!?"

Exactly! Point proven, there's 250 on the hip there, shut yer face!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

man, I had to go to work on her to get her to admit the cost of the effin things. I got double fucked. I sent my bird and her ma to york for the day to betty's n that paid for the whack gave her spends n she sends me pics uof her supping champers n then comes home with two bastard lamps. still gives me one in the bank for when I inevitably lash out on something daft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Yeh, tried out the 'live resin' everyone bangs on about. Basically just choped some bud off a plant, chopped it up, stuck it in the freezer fresh to freeze, then blasted it the next day. 1st lot (the honeycomb stuff) was ok, spacey high but not a massive smell. 2nd lot smells like youve just dived into a live dog grow. Tastes great. Very nice indeed.


interesting the second run was nicer tasting. dare I ask how much 'live bud' went in?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

She's had yer pants down there man, bless her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm thinking of blowing a couple of ton on a new bike which is the last thing i need as I've two already but as it's snowing i think i'll put that back a bit haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 28, 2015)

You need a new watch though eh.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

It was about 30 gram or so I reckon. Never weighed it. And when I say second run, I meant second batch. The first run was done with popcorn, the second with a mix of decent bud and popcorn. You can really tell the difference.

Rolex, most coffeeshops are not selling it, but some do from what I heard....not sure who to be honest so not much help. There's often some going around so you can always ask.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mmmmm gringo n lemon.....thats me sorted for the day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You need a new watch though eh.


bought a shitty £20 sekonda to tide me over. it was doing my head in getting my blower out just to check.


DST said:


> It was about 30 gram or so I reckon. Never weighed it. And when I say second run, I meant second batch. The first run was done with popcorn, the second with a mix of decent bud and popcorn. You can really tell the difference.


I see. as ever the quality going in shows at the other end. hows the tolerance building? I imagine a jakey barely gets you toasted these days.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

I find smoking a joint a totally different buzz. Dabs are a really different hit altogether, So it's nice to get the mellowness from a joint.


----------



## whitechick007 (Jan 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You would be surprised just how many pills now contain PMA, apparently the pic below is all the PMA pills seized at a club somewhere in less than a month, not one of em had MDMA in


what a pills Oh! my goodies..can we get some?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 28, 2015)

whitechick007 said:


> what a pills Oh! my goodies..can we get some?


We can, just not those ones, those ones make you want to inject marijuanas


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 28, 2015)

Afternoon gents .....aye DST I find a joint is a bit of me time,time to relax chill out and think about shit where as dabs reminds me if having a mix only better tasting and potent lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

whitechick007 said:


> what a pills Oh! my goodies..can we get some?


we?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

lol wernt it that geeza who tried to charge sae 200 for a cut? some mate eh?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

Got a small bit a hash of a mate who only really smokes hash says its sum of the best his had...... its real soft dnt think il need a lighter


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you know that terps ive had to stop using it on the exo at 6 weeks and prob have to keep it to weekends only the smell is ridiculous and I cant seem to tame it, shit is deffo doing something and ive got really white exo like ive not seen before


is it real terps your putting in there or just some nute call terps? what does it do?
cheers mate, im like a noob again lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> is it real terps your putting in there or just some nute call terps? what does it do?
> cheers mate, im like a noob again lol


 green planet terpinator sposd to make more smell and dry weight, punters are loving it, u don't need the full dose to notice a difference and ive never had smells like this


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> green planet terpinator sposd to make more smell and dry weight, punters are loving it, u don't need the full dose to notice a difference and ive never had smells like this


cheers mate. ill have a look at that. does it get through the filter? i got a new-ish rhino pro


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Got a small bit a hash of a mate who only really smokes hash says its sum of the best his had...... its real soft dnt think il need a lighter


sling a ding done pic up


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> cheers mate. ill have a look at that. does it get through the filter? i got a new-ish rhino pro


 no u should be ok but ive taken the glass out my hood and get the odd wiff if the tents open too much which it needs for temp


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no u should be ok but ive taken the glass out my hood and get the odd wiff if the tents open too much which it needs for temp


cheers mate, ill give it a try 
not too much a bottle either


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 28, 2015)

Afternoon lads, got an early finish at work so home had my dinner now I'm starting the beers and smoke,
What we all up to today?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> sling a ding done pic up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/apothecary-genetics-seeds-rainbow-sherbert/prod_4587.html this don't sound bad 6-7 week flower


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 28, 2015)

yo guys i no its past grow a clock just checked my runoff ph is 5.3 and my ppm pen said it was 728x10 witch is 7280 that cant be good can it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys i no its past grow a clock just checked my runoff ph is 5.3 and my ppm pen said it was 728x10 witch is 7280 that cant be good can it lol


Bin the ppm pen and don't buy another one.....sorted!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey lads


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys i no its past grow a clock just checked my runoff ph is 5.3 and my ppm pen said it was 728x10 witch is 7280 that cant be good can it lol


how do the leaves look mate? grow a clock is always 10 anyway


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how do the leaves look mate? grow a clock is always 10 anyway



the bottom leafs are going a pale green now but think thats down to only haven about 7 days till the chop 
ive had one or two small leafs go real dry and crispy in the middle of the plant but other then that they look fine to me healthy ill take a photo in a min


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

http://mashable.com/2015/01/27/tesla-insane-button/


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the bottom leafs are going a pale green now but think thats down to only haven about 7 days till the chop
> ive had one or two small leafs go real dry and crispy in the middle of the plant but other then that they look fine to me healthy ill take a photo in a min


 if your 7 days from chop sit back put yer feet up forget measuring run off (never done it cos im a scientist by training and its bollax, just ignorance dressed up as knowledge imo) roll a spliff and get wasted your gunna crop


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

best advice to new growers is make sure your water is right, pH temp and dechloinated, don't worry about run off if your using cannabis specific products and the feed is good going in then ur done ime best most forgiving medium is home made soiless mix sort out most shit and buffers pH to good levels, takes 20 mins to make tho so not for everyone


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 28, 2015)

now i got in there moved some of the buds out the way looks a bit nute burn maybe photo 4 they are almost ready to chop tho 8 weeks from when i put then into 12/12 is next wednesday but looking at the trichomes they are foxtailing and getting cloudy qiuck


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 28, 2015)

yeh ph always 5.8 feeds been 40ml of each a&b and 10ml of that w-8 bloom per 10l of water at temp 18.c room temp between 70-80f rh 40-50% well the feed got dropped 2 days ago to 1/4 str


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> now i got in there moved some of the buds out the way looks a bit nute burn maybe photo 4 they are almost ready to chop tho 8 weeks from when i put then into 12/12 is next wednesday but looking at the trichomes they are foxtailing and getting cloudy qiuck


 trichomes don't tend to foxtail but buds do, trichs stretch with uvb tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

And because u switched to 12/12 8 wks ago pompey that dnt mean thats 8 wks flowerin man


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2015)

gonna get slaughtered by chelsea tho lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 28, 2015)

yeh i understand that dude just looking at the trichomes ect alot of them are cloudy so i really dont think it will be far off


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And because u switched to 12/12 8 wks ago pompey that dnt mean thats 8 wks flowerin man


 yes it does, we count from flip


----------



## zeddd (Jan 28, 2015)

ok so back to drugs booze and pussy, fukin gardening I hate it


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-31019697

not much of a cat fan but a zombie cat! thats pretty cool lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-31019697
> 
> not much of a cat fan but a zombie cat! thats pretty cool lol


Yea man seen that earlier crazy shit ha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man seen that earlier crazy shit ha


yeah was pretty fucked up hay, how did ya hash go down then mate? hard really to gauge the qaulity of hash ina pic, i do love a bit of old skool good hash i know it aint the purest like all these concentrates etc but its that old flavour n mongo stone that i like.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah was pretty fucked up hay, how did ya hash go down then mate? hard really to gauge the qaulity of hash ina pic, i do love a bit of old skool good hash i know it aint the purest like all these concentrates etc but its that old flavour n mongo stone that i like.


Yea be alot worse if it was the wife u burried and she came back ha  ... yea man its not bad prob on par with that lion stuff i got before good for ireland tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea be alot worse if it was the wife u burried and she came back ha  ... yea man its not bad prob on par with that lion stuff i got before good for ireland tho


lol 

that lion stuff from the dn? a dutch vendor?

aint had any normal hash for ages ordered a bit last night tho and lookin forward to it, what u smoking tonight then mate? i aint had a joint in ages arrrrrghhhhh lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> that lion stuff from the dn? a dutch vendor?
> 
> aint had any normal hash for ages ordered a bit last night tho and lookin forward to it, what u smoking tonight then mate? i aint had a joint in ages arrrrrghhhhh lol


Yea man dutch lad... im smokin a few bits man had a bit of psy i was smokin earlier and that hash n rite now im smokin a lemon, exo & hash joint  tasty


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 28, 2015)

And sent ya email newuse


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And sent ya email newuse


just replied mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Morning lads,trim day today, had em in 24 hours of dark (not sure on how effective it is would love to hear everyone's opinion) now gonna wait for a few of the Gfs friends to call over for their lady tea n bitch talk thwn I'll start my trimming..really not looking forward to it, shit always takes me fucking ages.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

yeh m8 took me and my gf about 5 hours for my last crop i wouldnt want to do it dry tho lol and as for the darkness dude i only know what ive read ( ive gotta stop reading all this shit) some ppl say it push out all remaining energy into its last trichome production and others say not really that much diff and stress the plant a bit but as u have done it now let me know how it is m8


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Nah man my missus doesn't help, all she does is smoke it.. Just gotta wait for her lame ass mates to leave.
Yeah the amount of shit out there about growing cannabis boggles the mind, its why if I'm not 100% I ask in here, did the same with flushing now i don't flush anymore n haven't noticed a difference...trics are produced to protect the plant from pests n ubv so I'm not sold on aiding tric production, thought there may be some positive stress related benefit to the darkness, but as I type it I realise it's a bit of an oxymoron to say there is any benefit in stress lol ....more I think about it the less I think Ill be doing do it again lol next crop I'm leaving the cheese suprise go 10 weeks n I won't give her any dark period n see for myself.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

ive tried it a few times 24hr,72hr had stuff from a lazy friend who left it near a week cause he couldnt be arsed to trim the last plant lol

carnt say i noticed any difference.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

most of us 'flush' with ripen which is technically a PK booster anyway so i'd say that's pretty much myth busted lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

yeh ive come the the idea that the plant is full of nutes so there is no way on flushing it all out any way so i guessing that when some weed gives you a headeck thats down to not drying and curing properly my gf never had a choice i just put 1 plant on the table at a time and said get on with it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

yeh im going to give that ripen and TERPINATOR ago next crop see if how that gose


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Not tried the ripen yet but fuck me the terpinator is amazing!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

dose it keep the weight on once it drys as its ment to add weight and make it smell stronger


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://mashable.com/2015/01/27/tesla-insane-button/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

well its a pk booster so yeah it will increase bud production. Best of used about 3 weeks from the end but everyone has their own schedule. Most build up to a full dose and taper off last couple of weeks. You can burn your plants with it usin too much late on.

does make it taste sweeter in my experience


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone looking for a nice little vpn programme for ur phones I've been running this for a while n she's tasty...https://infotomb.com/mmm14/e6331f128ef5b8ac810be92179ae2662ab371328d7cf95b30815444a027af497


If you use public wifi on ur phone this lad(wifi protector) let's u know if ur under attack.
https://infotomb.com/g5gw4/496b0d60cd32989a72f77ae92ddfc114bae6852b8e0d5fe4d77e2d29bb0de6a7


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Never saw any point in putting your plants in darkness. Done it before and saw fuk all difference (or noticable difference).


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

what program do u use for ur pc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't like having info on my computer (easier to dispose of my phone) but u can always operate under a virtual machine,download the open vpn package for Ubuntu (I've windows n Ubuntu) network manager ting n set her up..right ball ache tbh... Or u can find some free trial vpns online or free ones with silly caps that give u a cock tease..or pay a few quid a month n get a decent one..if ur paranoid vpns are the way to go n I'd recommend it especially if u like downloading movies n all that razz!



Just saw openvpn is also for windows lol enjoy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

sorted it i was useing a proxy server but wasnt sure if it was working but just looked at my ip address useing www.IPIPIP.net and im good


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

wasnt really paranoid about it been downloading xboxbox 360 games ect for yeahs lol but but as im useing this site now and u said about it id thought id better do it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> sorted it i was useing a proxy server but wasnt sure if it was working but just looked at my ip address useing www.IPIPIP.net and im good


Yeah it masks your ip when surfing but when downloading n uploading your exposed.
Aparently it's not the downloading u get in trouble for its the the uploading your doing when also downloading (I've it capped to the minimum) n u only really need to worry about that crap when youre in America or those places that have cray cray pirating laws...over here if u get caught u get a letter in the post..takes 3 letters or so then they cut off ur Internet for a bit then ur back in action lol... Oh n if using a proxy and the site has javascript or flash ur true ip can be exposed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> forget measuring run off (never done it cos im a scientist by training and its bollax, just ignorance dressed up as knowledge imo)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

Howdy doody.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Howdy doody.


Doody howdy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Doody howdy


Dhowy dodoy.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

ah right lol im useing hidemyipvpn now


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dhowy dodoy.


Dibby dib dap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dibby dib dap


You fucking cheated you cunt!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You fucking cheated you cunt!


Thats us irish man fckn cheatin bastards


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right lol im useing hidemyipvpn now


lool hide my ass ratted out a few anonymous members was gonna mention it but didn't bother lol always make sure whomever you decide to go with doesn't store you ip or any of that razz, ain't used hide my ass since then...they might have improved since ut was very public how the anon member/members got caught..http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/workspace/hidemyass-anonymity-service-exposes-alleged-lulzsec-hackers-40663


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2015)

safest way I know to post online is to use tor and a proxy and run it off tails on a usb or micro sd, is this still good cuurent practice ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

U can always do wat i do either and dnt hide ya vpn or any that bs and just be like 

FUK U BITCHS CUM GET ME


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

You're all fucking lizard men anyways.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

Safest way is to run Kali Linux virtually from a disk or USB, with it change the MAC address of both the interface and WiFi adapter then jump on from an IP address not tied to you.

It's the hacker way.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> lool hide my ass ratted out a few anonymous members was gonna mention it but didn't bother lol always make sure whomever you decide to go with doesn't store you ip or any of that razz, ain't used hide my ass since then...they might have improved since ut was very public how the anon member/members got caught..http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/workspace/hidemyass-anonymity-service-exposes-alleged-lulzsec-hackers-40663



the dirty mother fuckers


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2015)

here s my opinion on flushing, if u are using nutes that the plant needs to grow and be healthy u don't need to flush. All those elements become incorporated into other molecules such as proteins atp etc, k is important for the ionic intracellular fluid......apart from k u don't get the others in their ionic/elemental form in the plant so what is there to flush, toward the end the plant doesn't need many nutes so ease off and make life simpler but dry and cure them properly imo for best flav and high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

nice one lad, happy hunting. I was just thinking about my pink lemon cut and how good the hash would be.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one lad, happy hunting. I was just thinking about my pink lemon cut and how good the hash would be.


 sounds good touched the exo with some lemon spunk from a nana and got about 200 seeds the first two phenos are very vigorous and tall with long lemony colas so more of the zlh coming thru atm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

Flushing is about breaking down salt build up in the root zone/medium when using added nute's, mostly synthetic.

It is not about trying to flush anything out of the plant.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

so it is bad drying and curing then that gives you a headeac then not the "pre harvest flush"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> so it is bad drying and curing then that gives you a headeac then not the "pre harvest flush"


I find I get a headache from the strain of weed.

I've had some gear that I've binned because it's been so painful.

Could well be sprayed with something saying that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

i often get a headache no matter the strain or how well its grown/dried/cured if i have smoked heavy in the morning/afternoon then stop rather than continuing to smoke throughout the day/night.

this dexedrine aint too sad, would be good for a long trim sesh all the speedy qaulitys minus the paranoia,jitters etc aint worth the money they are charging for it tho but i do quite like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll wait n see what the comedown's like. the old bobba phet used to give me midweek horrors big time


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

only got 20mg mate, im feeling good and not all pranged out like street phet carnt really imagine a comedown of these i feel like i could eat easily and a few sleepers n a vods il be sleeping fine.

dexedrine is just one of the more stronger hyper kid syndrome pills lol adhd is it? is also prescibed for them people who just fall asleep all the time, has been about years tho was widely abused back in the 70s i think, given out for all sorts back then tho depression,diet pills etc

im not a fan of phet, aint touched none in years n years but always wanted to try these, killed me curiosty now tho doubt id get em again apart from maybe a big trim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

so no dexy's midnight running then haha....


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lookin at gettin 1 of these setups any1 know anytin about them ??

This mite help  http://www.autopot.co.uk/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ohhhhh Gino lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

The best thing for me when I'm trimming is just a smoke tho it does slow me down....if I have a sniff and a drink shit just gets messy I can't just have a line or 2 if I'm trimmin all night I'll hammer the lot and make a reet pigs ear of it....I need one of them ring roach clips so I can smoke and trim no problem


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so no dexy's midnight running then haha....


no mate lol i still fucking cringe thinking about that, i had taken a rather large combo but i still think it was dodgy ket that canned me, lots of people been passing of rc's as ket since the drought one more so than others dmx i think its called something like that but yeah proper nasty shit just lose hours n have not a clue what you been up too in the lost time lol fun NOT.

did you have a bash at them autopots a few yr ago Don and they kept flooding?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

lol i wasn't actually meaning 'that' incident but now you mention it hahaah double lols I've a pal likes that DMX gear, says the bit just before you go loopy is clear and focused which is what he likes, i tried a key tip of it and got nowt from it. but then i like the proper so i wasn't expecting much.

yeah i had and still have the auto pot kit mate. it was filling up with salts cos in my noobness I hadn't figured i should have got full on hydro nutes.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i wasn't actually meaning 'that' incident but now you mention it hahaah double lols I've a pal likes that DMX gear, says the bit just before you go loopy is clear and focused which is what he likes, i tried a key tip of it and got nowt from it. but then i like the proper so i wasn't expecting much.
> 
> yeah i had and still have the auto pot kit mate. it was filling up with salts cos in my noobness I hadn't figured i should have got full on hydro nutes.


im a divi hay lol dexy's midnight runners is that a band or a song? feeling pretty buzzed is me only excuse lol


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

I think it was ghettogrower that was chatting about making bho. I purged this in a water bath for nearly half an hour before collecting it all up.

looks great, almost good enough to smoke.

This is it after 30 seconds in the vac chamber>>kind of shows you that vac purging is not a redundant part of the process.>


Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Jan 29, 2015)

looks sweet D, been having a little play myself seems my nugs aren't potent enough for some


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Speaking of memory loss last night I'd the last of my d10s but kept one for today n couldn't find it, i always keep it in the same place so I probably popped it once the others I'd dropped kicked in hhaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im a divi hay lol dexy's midnight runners is that a band or a song? feeling pretty buzzed is me only excuse lol


telling me you've never danced like a tit in shit disco to come on eileen?!?!?!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

ah right just i had some weed once of the guy who sort of shown me to grow only had a joint n gave me a bad headache


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> looks sweet D, been having a little play myself seems my nugs aren't potent enough for some


now that's how to trim a bud. looks well tidy that GHB.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

im not much of music fan mate, brought 2 albums in me life n only ever dance e'd out me nut didnt no it was them who sang that sang lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

furry muff lad, I love a bit of dancing when i'm mullered. call me ol' snake hips doon the club


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Purple hell should I take more fans off?


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Sbj..


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

i always thought ''moonrocks'' was a name for good mandy, and that was called honeybuds or caviar, bud dipped in extract them rolled in kief.

still it does look the bollax G niiice.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

DSTost: 11272934 said:


> I think it was ghettogrower that was chatting about making bho. I purged this in a water bath for nearly half an hour before collecting it all up.
> View attachment 3341344
> looks great, almost good enough to smoke.
> 
> ...


No offence but


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Moonrocks taste horrid though. Jelly hash is another tale with bubble and shatter though.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Dubaholic said:


> No offence but


but what....spit it out.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Thought I did. You made a error somewherebif your material buddered on you. Heat or water ia my guess.and when I make shatter that gets purged for minimum 48 hours usually double thathalook up knottys budder to shatter video. If you want budder learn to make shatter then whip that. Or no heat and least a week constant vac room temp. Just my two cents.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok, I saw your comments in the post. I will check his thread as I am not clear on what you mean - 3-5 days solid pump time, or material wasn't right (I pump till my vac is at the pressure then turn the pump off). It was trim, dried then frozen. Not sure what would be wrong with it.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

There's more than 1 way to skin a rabbit I tell thee that's my say


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Water probably caused it to wax and I have the pump running constantly. What temps does your chamber hit?


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

If it doesnt shatter it doesnt matter.


----------



## ghb (Jan 29, 2015)

Dubaholic said:


> Moonrocks taste horrid though. Jelly hash is another tale with bubble and shatter though.


in all honesty i would say that the taste was my favourite aspect of it. first hit of the bong was pretty mouth watering. i didn't like the fact that i fell asleep about 20 times in an hour lol.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Flowers muckys the taste of hash for me its like terp city vs bonfire.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Dubaholic said:


> Water probably caused it to wax and I have the pump running constantly. What temps does your chamber hit?


I have my vac chamber at 100f and -29inHG. I'll post a pic of it later as it will change from the above pic again. There may have been some water still in the trim (it has been drying for a couple of weeks) as I don't heat dry as I have seen some recommend.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


I am an Economist at heart and I agree, there is always more than one way to skin a cat. But time is money, and to reduce the time on a process by spending a one off few hundred dollars makes sense to me. It's not like you buy a new vac and pump every time you make it. But I understand what the guy is saying, it is possible.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Time is money I agree just depends on what your happy with way I look at it is like this I can sale shatter for 70-80/g wax 30-50 £ and I made wax for a long time flavaz good but its just not on the same levelbas shatter imo taking that little extra time makes a superior product.


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Once again just my two cents.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Everyone deserves at least 2 cents. I have only started doing this as I always felt water and ice extraction was safer. It's a learning curve of course. I'll post the results of this tomorrow when it's done it's thing vac purging.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

47 quid to send a fairy to Ireland next day delivery, fuck that shit.


----------



## ghb (Jan 29, 2015)

that is one expensive fairy lol, she's a right little slag!
and dubs i wasn't aware there were people willing to buy at those prices in the u.k. madness!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 47 quid to send a fairy to Ireland next delivery, fuck that shit.


Wtf ???????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf ???????


Exactly.

Yet 2 working days is short of 10 quid.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lolol last time in sent to Ireland it was crazy prices think it was nearly £9 signed for and it was a small jiffy lmao was about £4 1st class robbing cunts


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 47 quid to send a fairy to Ireland next day delivery, fuck that shit.


fucking piss takers, but even normal uk to uk if you want a garenteed before 9am rather 1pm delivery say on a sataday when it cost extra they try charging that sorta money just uk to uk.

did you end up watching all the knick mate? loved that ending lol


----------



## Dubaholic (Jan 29, 2015)

Sure is mate big oil scene in uk and good errl is rare. And waters my preference mate full melt cured properly ia fiyaaaah look up siftwizards drysift tech 96% + tric heads tried some of house of great gardner sift from dab a doo event tastiest shit ive ever dabbed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 47 quid to send a fairy to Ireland next day delivery, fuck that shit.


i know lool ask for the cheapest postage fuck ur next day will take bout 3 days either way


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Fucking hate trimming half way through the first plan I've gotten sloppy already shit takes me an hour a plant nearly fucking dodgy eyes..scissor hash ain't helping


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just been to check on me veggers and one of me Jakes dream smells like bubblegum that distinct smell of tutti fruity its mad....and the mutant looks like a 3+ header weird as fuck never seen a triple header


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it masks your ip when surfing but when downloading n uploading your exposed.
> Aparently it's not the downloading u get in trouble for its the the uploading your doing when also downloading (I've it capped to the minimum) n u only really need to worry about that crap when youre in America or those places that have cray cray pirating laws...over here if u get caught u get a letter in the post..takes 3 letters or so then they cut off ur Internet for a bit then ur back in action lol... Oh n if using a proxy and the site has javascript or flash ur true ip can be exposed


is it dodgy using this site then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> is it dodgy using this site then?


no, we're small fish. If it was unsafe everyone would be busted by now in all fairness...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

1st ones the bubblegummer 2nd just smells nice and weedy at the mo and obv last is the mutant strange old looking plant lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Lsd be juicy lucy.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2015)

the last one looks like damage from radioactive caesium, it causes the stem to go fat and flat? u get that from fukishima?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lolol Yeh looks like it lmao I'm leaving it in the garden just to see how it grows they're all BB beans mate....the one that smells of bubblegum has got me excited tho we'll see how they go...got 3 sour kush x deep blue popped as well I'm just trying to find a nice pheno to keep hold of for a while something different yano


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Fucking scissor hash has me rightly discombobulated...tempted quit but I'm only 2 in n they were the smallest...I'd honestly loooove some speed right now i was sweet as a nut on speed..once I didn't do 2 much.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol Yeh looks like it lmao I'm leaving it in the garden just to see how it grows they're all BB beans mate....the one that smells of bubblegum has got me excited tho we'll see how they go...got 3 sour kush x deep blue popped as well I'm just trying to find a nice pheno to keep hold of for a while something different yano


 I to have got my hands on some of those fine BB beans just today cant wait to pop them after next inspection need to find another keeper strain, my first pollen chucking episode has produced me a fine 6 cola 4 foot high beauty smelling of candied lemons


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

any 1 done ice x ww ?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Alright lads, can wait to get home tomoro, only downside is I've to trim most of the weekend. Prob get 3 done Friday night then the other 6 will take about 9-10 hours on Saturday and that leaves Sunday for cleaning the system and everything thing else and get rid of rubbish....u think u got it bad relax? FUCK OFF!

Hulk if ur about, what about them beans you popped? Any sprout yet?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Goina have prob a 3-4 week break too ffs, depending how well these fuckers are vegging when I get back. Be at least 3 anyway by the time I've the clones ready.....bollox


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

Think of all that lemon dash its gonna make ya tho that'll keep u trimmin thru the night ay.....mmm candied lemon sounds nice zedd u got any of them beans up for grabs?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking scissor hash has me rightly discombobulated...tempted quit but I'm only 2 in n they were the smallest...I'd honestly loooove some speed right now i was sweet as a nut on speed..once I didn't do 2 much.


mate not that you need encouraging but this dexedrine is tasty might be a bit light for a phet head but its got some legs to it im still buzzing pretty nicely of 20mg taken in 2 dose's of 10mg a hr apart bout 7-8hr ago.

is a proper clean phet buzz, ate most me dinner fine n been quite normal all day bar cleaning up the house from top to bottom lol

how long did your gear from hashasin take once marked as shipped?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

U do make me laugh nu...house spick n span Yeh lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U do make me laugh nu...house spick n span Yeh lmao


i gotta be carefull tho carnt be too nice the missus might want some of the rambo n ive got shivelled up speed cock, that would be me nabbed lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lmfao you should of got.some v's to go with it you'd of been unstoppable haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate not that you need encouraging but this dexedrine is tasty might be a bit light for a phet head but its got some legs to it im still buzzing pretty nicely of 20mg taken in 2 dose's of 10mg a hr apart bout 7-8hr ago.
> 
> is a proper clean phet buzz, ate most me dinner fine n been quite normal all day bar cleaning up the house from top to bottom lol
> 
> how long did your gear from hashasin take once marked as shipped?


Yeah seen it I'm gonna order it once I sell a little fucking deserve a poet buzz cola is great n all but mmmmm speed loool next day n arrived before my uk order lol my second order he'd sent the day after my order but didn't mark it for a few days so Dont fret lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah seen it I'm gonna order it once I sell a little fucking deserve a poet buzz cola is great n all but mmmmm speed loool next day n arrived before my uk order lol my second order he'd sent the day after my order but didn't mark it for a few days so Dont fret lol


i aint fretting mate i just want a smoke, it was only shipped yday, hes a friendly ol chap hay lol sent me some long arse message introducing himself etc i only ordered 4g ffs i was gonna put in a good word for ya n say you had recommended me but couldnt remember ya username on there n your so exclusive on here lol i carnt pm ya.

yeah these dexedrine are nice, real nice youd prob want to take the 4 in one go tho for a heavier hit, i just couldnt be too smashed or else i would have lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i aint fretting mate i just want a smoke, it was only shipped yday, hes a friendly ol chap hay lol sent me some long arse message introducing himself etc i only ordered 4g ffs
> 
> yeah these dexedrine are nice, real nice youd prob want to take the 4 in one go tho for a heavier hit, i just couldnt be too smashed or else i would have lol


 that stealth wasted can be a tough act to pull off mate, tried it on k with a strait unknowing girlfriend and collapsed in the doorway, ceased the moment and told her id banged my head too and felt a bit funny needed a ly down lol rubbery walk to bedroom


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> no, we're small fish. If it was unsafe everyone would be busted by now in all fairness...


I must be fucked to have even thought that. I've been on here for ages now lol.
I got given a bit of thc dust the other day and I've been smoking the last of it today


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2015)

off topic again lol how much fits in a 1l jars


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> off topic again lol how much fits in a 1l jars


About 1litre


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that stealth wasted can be a tough act to pull off mate, tried it on k with a strait unknowing girlfriend and collapsed in the doorway, ceased the moment and told her id banged my head too and felt a bit funny needed a ly down lol rubbery walk to bedroom


lmao stealth fucked on ket! no chance mate but sounds like you bloody pulled it off! lol

these are script speed pills i knew just a 20mg wouldnt get me that fucked n have got away with it SO far lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> About 1litre


didn't know you did funny. last plant niggas!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao stealth fucked on ket! no chance mate but sounds like you bloody pulled it off! lol
> 
> these are script speed pills i knew just a 20mg wouldnt get me that fucked n have got away with it SO far lol


didn't you think u got away one day with doing coke but she copped on when the gaff** was clean?...don't clean the house whatever you do!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> didn't know you did funny. last plant niggas!!


Is it not past ur bedtime ??


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> didn't you think u got away one day with doing coke but she copped on when the gaff** was clean?...don't clean the house whatever you do!!!


no mate i played it well sat on me arse watching her clean for a good half hour then made a show of getting up to ''help'' fucking help??? i was dieing to have a bash lmao didnt go overboard either, shes off to bed in a mo so looks like im safe lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Alright lads, can wait to get home tomoro, only downside is I've to trim most of the weekend. Prob get 3 done Friday night then the other 6 will take about 9-10 hours on Saturday and that leaves Sunday for cleaning the system and everything thing else and get rid of rubbish....u think u got it bad relax? FUCK OFF!
> 
> Hulk if ur about, what about them beans you popped? Any sprout yet?


Yeah m8 I've got one in beside some exo and psycho my 2 zlh have bit the dust literally they dried out and crumbled to dust, I've got a fair few seeds left so gonna sprout a few in a cpl weeks when I pick up another bigger tent,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Is it not past ur bedtime ??


I'm trimming init lol funny I'm always in bed by ten up at 6 chiseling this 6pack dawg


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no mate i played it well sat on me arse watching her clean for a good half hour then made a show of getting up to ''help'' fucking help??? i was dieing to have a bash lmao didnt go overboard either, shes off to bed in a mo so looks like im safe lol


nice knowing I'm not the only one hiding my highs like saying I was just really stoned out me box on d10s but tbh she didn't even notice when I was mangled on coke.. Fucking full ninja here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Scissor hash bong to this tune n I'm out...night lads thank fuck I'm done..trimming nearly turns u off growing.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 29, 2015)

that scissor hash smokes sooooo much better with a dry mate, 3-4days it crumbles to a fine dust n as said just burns loads nicer.

is some seriously strong shit the scissor hash mind weather fresh or dried.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't have enough to dry ut I been bonbons it as I've been scraping it haha that M.I.A paki lass is baking, loves me a nawty gal. ANY FINE GALS OUT THERE WITH A CRIMINAL RECORD N ALL YOUR TEETH, STD FREE..DROP ME A SKYPE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Jaysus I was a stoned last night thinking I'd find a gal in the English thread with all her own teeth lol... morning lads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol.

Morning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 30, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> did you end up watching all the knick mate? loved that ending lol


Yeah I've seen up to that "Heroin" episode.

It's either on a mid season break or waiting on the new season, I'm sure it's not finished.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 30, 2015)

Just had a quick Google and Cinemax have confirmed a 10 episode second series of The Knick coming out in autumn this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Who'd you get the dex off newuser..smallest listing I can find is for 7.how was the buzz all in all?


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

morning all

yeah its been signed up for a new season, that heroin ending is fairly true aswel a german company created it to help get the morphine addicts of morphine after the american civil war, was advertised as a miricle cure etc lmao

still go's on nowdays mind, the makers of oxycontin where sued for a shitload in america not so long ago for advertising them as non addictive etc what a fucking slow release coating that it took junkies all of a few mins to lick off lol

comeoneileen lax, i get it now dexys midnight runners/dexedrine = comeoneileen lol

http://6smqvcf4sgwjlnkw.onion/vendor/ComeOnEileen#

the buzz was real good mate, like a really clean phet buzz but without the sweats,the jitters , the paranoia i could also eat on it, could imagine it you had a load or munched a load the buzz could be just as intense as any base etc but 20mg was really nice lasted a good 12hr and i think it would have lasted longer but i drank a 70cl n took sleepers.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2015)

morning mate I was fuked on shatter dabs and lem, we were all out of smoke then I found half a dried plant behind a bag with 2 oz on it and 6 weeks hanging and I was too mashed to go and get me wine, that shatter dubs did snaps when u break it cool shit but its the sticky waxy one that was fuking me up most


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> morning mate I was fuked on shatter dabs and lem, we were all out of smoke then I found half a dried plant behind a bag with 2 oz on it and 6 weeks hanging and I was too mashed to go and get me wine, that shatter dubs did snaps when u break it cool shit but its the sticky waxy one that was fuking me up most


morning Z, too mashed to get ya wine! you musta been stoned lol i can only imagine how stoned them dabs gets ya smoking extracts in pipes/bongs/joints mingles me so a big ol dabs worth i would be a dribbling mess lol think im gonna have a go tho, i didnt know you could get all the equipment as cheap as you can until ghetto got his.

i only want a cheapy cause any glass pipes/bongs i always fucking break quicktime lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2015)

cheap and functional cos ive not got one bong or pipe after 30 years of smoking, ive even got thru one cano, burnt the cunt right out so glass ware is only gunna last a few months ime


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 30, 2015)

This Dexedrine shit sounds the business, used to love me speed until the severe comedowns and no eating put me right off


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> This Dexedrine shit sounds the business, used to love me speed until the severe comedowns and no eating put me right off


i ate fine on em mate, not quite me usual rambo portion size like lol but i ate a good dinner, then i was sleeping by 1am n slept well till 7am, could feel they where still in me system slightly this morning tho woke up really alive n fresh, may have struggled to sleep minus the booze.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the last one looks like damage from radioactive caesium, it causes the stem to go fat and flat? u get that from fukishima?


it's called "fasciation" and is an unstable genetic anomaly sometimes caused by breeding, sometimes by environment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just after what they call a large fry in the south here, sausage, bacon, egg, black and white pud and toast.....half a fry if u ask me, no beans, soda, Potatoe bread, not even a fuckin hash brown for fuckin €10.70 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just after what they call a large fry in the south here, sausage, bacon, egg, black and white pud and toast.....half a fry if u ask me, no beans, soda, Potatoe bread, not even a fuckin hash brown for fuckin €10.70 lol


welcome home my friend lol get a full Irish next time come with beans mushrooms everything u said n bread usually with tea or coffee


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

i just had 3bacon,2eggs,2toast n beans went down a treat......

just see the price of that breaky mg fucking el, does the waitress give u a nosh with that too at that price! lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2015)

Morning ppl, anyone got any flower porn? getting fed up of only ever looking at fucking cuttings lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> welcome home my friend lol get a full Irish next time come with beans mushrooms everything u said n bread usually with tea or coffee


Well there was a big flat mushroom there too that got the heave ho....yous need to learn about soda bread, Potatoe bread and fried pancakes down here m8....it's a belly buster we get up home, 4 of everything for 7 quid in one cafe I know


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 30, 2015)

Now that's a fry, 7 quid or free if u eat it all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Nigga pls I knows me bread, i bake a mean brown loaf with flax seeds n shiz!! Dunno potato bread..you're really fucking Irish at times man haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Now that's a fry, 7 quid or free if u eat it all


even if i ate it all i think id still pay, thats a bloody bargain that is 7quid for all that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Now that's a fry, 7 quid or free if u eat it all


give me a quarter n I'd do it in bout an hour -2 lolb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 30, 2015)

Potato bread and farls are about as Irish as it gets! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Try Guinness bread next time you're raping n pillaging the south hydro.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Morning.....my hot shots no pest strips came today got one hanging in the tent now....for those that have used em how long did it take to rid the problem?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Try Guinness bread next time you're raping n pillaging the south hydro.


Ahh man a good guiness bread is the fckn business


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2015)

Knock your extraction off for a bit n let the space with with the toxic gear off the strips ghetto. kills the nasties quicker. 

fine balance between that and stinking the gaff out mind


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't fucking remember who I loaned my scales to now I've had to buy another cunting scales..went with palmscale 8, was between that n the durascale.
the tanita I find to be a little overpriced.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2931236/1m-mansion-transformed-Downton-Abbey-cannabis-factory-containing-1-000-plants.html


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning ppl, anyone got any flower porn? getting fed up of only ever looking at fucking cuttings lol


afternoon all and yes mate got couple porn shots took yesterday.
    
around 5-7 days to chop


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Can't fucking remember who I loaned my scales to now I've had to buy another cunting scales..went with palmscale 8, was between that n the durascale.
> the tanita I find to be a little overpriced.


I taut use lads dwn that neck of the woods wud hav still been usin these


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeh don I've turned extractor off I don't want that shit leaking I'm to my room...think i might just leave it off for a day don't wanna risk breathing that shit in


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 30, 2015)

couple more.


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Now that's a fry, 7 quid or free if u eat it all


 fuck in ell that would last me a week even with severe munchies .
u fat baxxard


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2015)

thats a bit better, fed up of just looking at cuttings 24/7 lol

anyone else got any to chuck up?


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning.....my hot shots no pest strips came today got one hanging in the tent now....for those that have used em how long did it take to rid the problem?


what problem have u got mate also these are advised not to be used in residential properties however i used one in my last grow and had no side effects off it but also had no insect problems this run either had a friend who had mites he had one of those strips and a few days after putting it in the mites where crawling all over the strip it seemed to have no effect on them he reckons i think he let the problem get to bad before putting the strip in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2931236/1m-mansion-transformed-Downton-Abbey-cannabis-factory-containing-1-000-plants.html


you've a one million quid gaff n a massive setup yet you don't buy a fucking filter. Good riddance to their stupidity


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut use lads dwn that neck of the woods wud hav still been usin these


I'd actually prefer a quality set of one of em man but they cost a fair few pennies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> you've a one million quid gaff n a massive setup yet you don't buy a fucking filter. Good riddance to their stupidity


And the fucking black and white windows all round don't give the cunt away. lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> what problem have u got mate also these are advised not to be used in residential properties however i used one in my last grow and had no side effects off it but also had no insect problems this run either had a friend who had mites he had one of those strips and a few days after putting it in the mites where crawling all over the strip it seemed to have no effect on them he reckons i think he let the problem get to bad before putting the strip in.


 gnats is the problem I've been battling with em for a while now the little cunts hopefully these will have rid em in a few days then I can just crack on as normal....I'm just worried about breathing the stuff in.....a couple of hot days ain't gonna hurt the plants much


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> it's called "fasciation" and is an unstable genetic anomaly sometimes caused by breeding, sometimes by environment.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation


its not unstable which is why it expresses, one of the most common causes of fascication is genetic damage the most common cause recently of this phenomonen is caesium 134 daughter isotopes of uranium 235 decay. We can all google mate but don't bother us if that what yer up to


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its not unstable which is why it expresses, one of the most common causes of fascication is genetic damage the most common cause recently of this phenomonen is caesium 134 daughter isotopes of uranium 235 decay. We can all google mate


lol, only posted it as i was reading it in another thread a few minutes before i saw ur post lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> gnats is the problem I've been battling with em for a while now the little cunts hopefully these will have rid em in a few days then I can just crack on as normal....I'm just worried about breathing the stuff in.....a couple of hot days ain't gonna hurt the plants much


did you even try that gnatrol I was telling you about shits organic lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2015)

caesium is in the same column in the periodic table as potassium so has similar properties, the plant uptakes the caesium instead of the k and the plant gets fucked by gamma and alpha mainly, this will affecr the structure of dna and therefore the gene expression


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> did you even try that gnatrol I was telling you about shits organic lol


...no mate in was gonna order it then I heard these things wipe everything out so I went for them instead was only after I ordered em I noticed the health warnings lol...as long as I keep the tent shut and extraction off I should be alright.....me n Mrs might have to kip on sofa for a couple of nights lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

...at least you'll get rid of those gnats haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Little cunts they are good for shadow boxing tho lolol..I'll be a happy man once they've gone l


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 30, 2015)

Fckn wknd yahoooo time for a drink


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fckn wknd yahoooo time for a drink


so close man i can smell it im gonna get fuked up later just filed my tax return and paid the rent, no hb for this grower


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> gnats is the problem I've been battling with em for a while now the little cunts hopefully these will have rid em in a few days then I can just crack on as normal....I'm just worried about breathing the stuff in.....a couple of hot days ain't gonna hurt the plants much


yes they shud sort the gnats out mate what i used to do was put the strip in tent at night when lights went out and then next morning put the strip in a sealed plastic bag and repeat this every watering 3 days or so but in the end i just left it in the tent and no one in the house had any problems i wouldnt want to have my extractors off during light hours as my temps soar.


----------



## Thc247 (Jan 30, 2015)

or Ghettogrower187 you could put the strip in the tent when your off out and when u return put it in a sealed bag


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

That's what I was gonna do lol when I go to bed was gonna tie a bag around it then put extractors on but I think I'll just leave the extractor off temps are 25 on so shouldn't be too bad wil only be like July for a few days lolol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Jan 30, 2015)

@ghetto, last run I did I had a bad dose of thrips. Once I chopped and cleaned everything I put one of them no pest strips in the room with the 2 tents, not in the tents, it's been there about 3 months now and I've had no probs at all, with the plants or with mesel. Probly shouldn't stand and sniff the fuckin thing but there not as bad as people make out. Bet ye most the ones saying about all the health problems haven't fuckin used one to know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Officially out of green  time to buy I suppose..got about half a g of wax left let the fun commence....I feel sorry for my plants lolol


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's the extract the next day after 24 hours in the vac.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

We need smellyvision now lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 30, 2015)

How do lads,
Got my speeding course tomorrow. Need to be up at 6am to leave but decided to have a few beers and a smoke tonight. Prob not a good idea but fuck it !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 30, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How do lads,
> Got my speeding course tomorrow. Need to be up at 6am to leave but decided to have a few beers and a smoke tonight. Prob not a good idea but fuck it !!


Be worse if ya decided to hav a smoke and a drink in the mornin man ha


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

just munched 8 10mg teva's n on the vods prob not a good idea but fuck it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've just cracked the rum open fuck it a few blueys would go down a treat right now...my mans getting em in 2morra u know I'm gettin me a box lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

anyone got any good links to war/crime/drug/prison docs ive seen most, but ive just after 8months of trying got me earphones working on the lappy lol no more corrie/enders or oaks for me woooooooohooooo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just cracked the rum open fuck it a few blueys would go down a treat right now...my mans getting em in 2morra u know I'm gettin me a box lolol


email me prices per box again please mate.

ill have some next week, did you say they are activis? i prefer them to the tevas personally.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

I fuckin hate EastEnders man must be their accents lmao.....Nah its proper depressing shit no wonder women like the cunt I'm here sat watching ice road truckers what a sad fucker


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I fuckin hate EastEnders man must be their accents lmao.....Nah its proper depressing shit no wonder women like the cunt I'm here sae watching ice road truckers what a sad fucker


i just been watching a doc about lebonen and the fighting between the sunni's n alawhites top that for sad fuckerness lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

this is great doc old but proper good, was riot in a prison in the states the prisoners took full control then gained access to the nonce/peado wing which the gaurds had managed to lock before they done one but the silly cunts had been doing repairs on the prison n had left tools that can cut threw metal, the normal prisoners went cell to cell cutting em open and topped 30+ of the nonce's...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hahaha still better than eastbenders ay lol when I'm stoned out me box I like David Attenborough's docs on Africa n shit tis good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Seen that before Rambo where the floor has still got burn marks in the outline of a body.....must a been a bit rough in there that day fuck me de capped by a blowtorch that's proper nasty


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

another oldie but fucking raw, well worth a watch if you aint seen it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

I caught my finger with my mini blowtorch and the bugger was HOT lol it melted me nail a bit but thru the neck lol poor bastards lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

a oldie but well worth a watch.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Quite good prison docs are...I'll never forget Ross Kemp in an African prison fuck that shit this little black fucker was about 5ft 8stone but fuckin ran that place shaggin blokes face to face n shit lol feckin animal man think his name was john mongrel lol sounds about right ay


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

best drug doc ever if u sint seen it i highly recommed


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cocaine cowboys that was a good 1 to


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes Irish that ginger fucker who fled in a private plane with 3 kg of coke lol fired a flare at the pigs and flew off....legend


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 30, 2015)

i enjoyed number 2 more tbh, blanco was topped last year shot in the head in some butchers in columbia


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ive read sum good books aswel 1 called marchin powder shits crazy wat goes on


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive read sum good books aswel 1 called marchin powder shits crazy wat goes on


you haven't read any books you lying bastard.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> you haven't read any books you lying bastard.


Ssshhh ur not ment to tell any1  ... mornin fckrs anybody at anything mad for the wknd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Vaping damp bud..should be dry Monday -Tuesday..just in time for dole day lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Vaping damp bud..should be dry Monday -Tuesday..just in time for dole day lol


Good timing out of u ha ... i need to get my ass outta bed and make a coffee and a spliff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2015)

morning lads l, well I'm in that usual pickle. Shall I back the toon against hull in the early KO ruin.my coupon and afternoon in one fell swoop....

think ill buy a few scratch cards instead this week. Fucking steve Bruce the Mackem twat.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning lads l, well I'm in that usual pickle. Shall I back the toon against hull in the early KO ruin.my coupon and afternoon in one fell swoop....
> 
> think ill buy a few scratch cards instead this week. Fucking steve Bruce the Mackem twat.


I done an accum lastnite on a couple games and bayern munich let me dwn they lost 4-1 wtf...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

Morning.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mornin yorkie ... any1 watch soccer am ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Tuneage...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

On it,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone read about those retarded lads (iq below 70) being put to death in texas for murder...they've the intellectual capacity of a 9yr old n it's suppose to be illegal over there but murica! One of the guys last words were it's stinging his arm;shits fucking pathetic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone read about those retarded lads (iq below 70) being put to death in texas for murder...they've the intellectual capacity of a 9yr old n it's suppose to be illegal over there but murica! One of the guys last words were it's stinging his arm;shits fucking pathetic.


It's Texas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Lool yeah in 2002 they changed the law so that if they are capable of lying or display leadership qualities they can be executed.aparently he struggled tying shoe laces n even counting money!...ugh gonna stop reading this shit now, yank news n politics always puts me in a bad mood.

Apologies was 2004 **
"Under Texas criminal law, as established in the 2004 case ex parte Briseno, defendants might not be exempt from execution if the are able to “hide facts or lie effectively,” “show leadership” or demonstrate an ability to make plans for the future" they changed it after they felt 2 many people would be let off loool this shit boggles the mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

The USA are the only UN member state except South Sudan who haven't ratified the "UN Convention On The Rights Of The Child".

South Sudan has only been a country for 3 years, it hasn't even got a proper government so they get a pass.

Even Iran and Afghanistan ratified it ffs!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Morning all, just had some coco plugs arrive so time to sit down n do even more snips lol, anyone actually doing anything interesting?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is interesting if true, will confuse a lot of ppl tho

https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-you-think-you-know-your-weed-think-again.859034/


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone read about those retarded lads (iq below 70) being put to death in texas for murder...they've the intellectual capacity of a 9yr old n it's suppose to be illegal over there but murica! One of the guys last words were it's stinging his arm;shits fucking pathetic.


yeah was abit naughty hay, alot of the states that still topping people can no longer get the right drugs to do it either cause the pharm companys who supply em dont wana be tied with execution etc so they are mixing up all sorts, theres been a few botched ones recently.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah was abit naughty hay, alot of the states that still topping people can no longer get the right drugs to do it either cause the pharm companys who supply em dont wana be tied with execution etc so they are mixing up all sorts, theres been a few botched ones recently.


I thought that's why they use 3 different drugs, so they can't pinpoint which one killed you so no blame type thing?


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2015)

reckon you could try this one yorkie?

got a new bong and honey bee extractor yest so i'll be dabbing soon


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

Like the fucking Nazi system, every man does his own little job.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought that's why they use 3 different drugs, so they can't pinpoint which one killed you so no blame type thing?


I thought thats why 3 different people pushed the button to start the process ( so no-one knows which of the 3 buttons actually starts it), never heard of it being why they use 3 drugs tho

I was under the impression they used 1 drug to sedate you so you couldnt fight against it, another to make you unconcious and slow down the heart rate, then another drug to actually stop the heart beating


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> reckon you could try this one yorkie?
> 
> got a new bong and honey bee extractor yest so i'll be dabbing soon


he keeps taking deep breathes he's gonna pass out, what a dumbass he wasted so much smoke n still looks lame


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

It's long but you can skip to the room killing brutality.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


I remember watching that, room was still hotboxed after an hour or summat, i wanna go lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought that's why they use 3 different drugs, so they can't pinpoint which one killed you so no blame type thing?


have a read up about it yman, they are struggling to get the right drugs or the ones that they use to use cause the pharm companys no longer wont to supply them.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=shortage+of+execution+drugs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=pb3MVMiPBOOC7gaKzIDIBw

but yeah it is spose to be a 3 part jobby an anaesthetic to relieve consciousness and pain, a paralytic to prevent movement, and a drug to stop the heart, causing death.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

I bet they miss the zapping days with Old Sparky.

Cunts.


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2015)

hang the cunts, most humane way to do it imo. 

see that one in iran the other day where the fella put up a fight, was pretty entertaining and refreshing to see somebody actually not wanting to die, in the beheading vids they always just go out with a smile and i have never understood it.

http://www.bestgore.com/execution/nighttime-public-hanging-iran-victim-fight-back-try-get-away/


tbh lax i don't think there is a lung capable of doing a 1g dab justice, you would need to have carbon lungs with a huuuuge skilllet to fit a gram on, fun to try maybe...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> reckon you could try this one yorkie?
> 
> got a new bong and honey bee extractor yest so i'll be dabbing soon


 this mans a legend lol can be a bit annoying but he's a funny guy man....he's trained for that shit lolol that'd break me


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I bet they miss the zapping days with Old Sparky.
> 
> Cunts.


theres still 8 states that will give you the chair if the lethel injection carnt be got! still 4 that will use the fucking gas chamber!


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2015)

he coughs with a lung full of bho smoke! i know if i did that they'd be calling an ambulance cause it has to be the most painful off all internal injuries lol, like getting stabbed by a thousand acid coated blades innit.

need to go and get some butane, do home n bargain or poundland sell that shit? don't want to be using that nasty swan stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> still 4 that will use the fucking gas chamber!


..............


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..............


lethel injection is still there main method but 4 states still approve it and have topped 11 that way since 1976.

158 have had the chair since 1976 aswel.


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2015)

the chair is the ultimate for me, nothing would put me off murdering somebody more lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Agreed on the hanging, if done correctly it's a pretty good way to go..every watch the last hangman or something like that? He was a really humane dude when it came down to it, they were hung b4 they knew it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed on the hanging, if done correctly it's a pretty good way to go..every watch the last hangman or something like that? He was a really humane dude when it came down to it, they were hung b4 they knew it.


never seen the film but read the book about albert pierrepoint aka the last hangman.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> he coughs with a lung full of bho smoke! i know if i did that they'd be calling an ambulance cause it has to be the most painful off all internal injuries lol, like getting stabbed by a thousand acid coated blades innit.
> 
> need to go and get some butane, do home n bargain or poundland sell that shit? don't want to be using that nasty swan stuff


 lol think the biggest I did was about .2 lol and it wrote me off....I ordered my gas off eBay mate I went for the Newport just cuz that's what everyone reccomends like got 12 tins for £30 I thiught it was a bit expensive but apparently its not a bad price?....how much gear u got to blast g?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

If they were gonna hang me I'd want all my mates to run in and pull on my legs like the highwayman days.

End that shit quick.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh rambo sent u a mail last night geez


----------



## ghb (Jan 31, 2015)

i once delivered some stuff to the house he lived in ( pierrepoint ) before he was put in the home to die, it's in southport not too far from me. he had a massive brick shed built in the garden and even years after he retired kept trying to perfect the method of making a mans neck snap but not pull his head off, he was known as a master of his trade and the gov kept trying to pull him back out of retirement even when he was an old man. i was told all this by an guy who must have been a hundred who had lived in the house next door when he retired, the lads doing the job on the house were telling me he used to hang people in his shed at first and i believed them lol

i honestly never knew they made a film about him, i'll have to watch it sometime. isn't tim spall a brummie though? i hope his yorkshire accent is ok ffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Man I'm fucking shit faced lol can't wait for this bud to dry so I can have a big fat blunt n eat some mother fucking cannabis cookies!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

N on the accents..you lot all sound the same to us but I do remember thinking it was a good flick at the time..doubt it 100% accurate but it beats sitting around twiddling your thumbs watching the Jeremy kyle show.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2015)

Didn't know you were a different race but always had my suspicions lol I had to get on the googly to hear a Yorkshire accent n it isn't that bad..i can tell a London accent Liverpool accent (thank you harry Enfield) n most mainstream TV accents but not specific areas...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/dutch-passion-frisian-duck-cannabis-like-you-have-never-seen-before/ check this out would be good for the old outdoor wouldn't it shit dont even look like weed lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 31, 2015)

Afternoon lads, been down south done my speeding course, back home now having a fat joint and a beer, gonn get totally fucked up tonight.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

only ordered 9g so carnt grumble at the weight, hash is 00 and culero


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mmmm looks nice which is which I like the look of the top one


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Mmmm looks nice which is which I like the look of the top one


thats spose to be the 00 its as good as any 00 ive ever had but i dont really beleive we get the ''real'' 00 the dirty moroccons keep that first seive i.e real 00 to themselfs, dont get me wrong tho thats some banging hash no need for a flame very pliable and bubbles up nice with a lick of a flame.

the other is really nice too and no arse cheese smell lol i dont really buy that either not saying it dont happen but i do say the name culero has become a by-word for any high grade hash of that type the dark pliable very strong type i mean.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lmao that arse cheese smelling one was some really nice smoke man proper power as well lol was from an Italian vendor can't remember the name tho might of been kriminal or something??? Yeh that hash looks nice man the 00 is a nice smoke that and the paki off spanishfly some of the best hash off the dn I'd put the butt cheese up there too lol very nive smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao that arse cheese smelling one was some really nice smoke man proper power as well lol was from an Italian vendor can't remember the name tho might of been kriminal or something??? Yeh that hash looks nice man the 00 is a nice smoke that and the paki off spanishfly some of the best hash off the dn I'd put the butt cheese up there too lol very nive smoke


ive had the culero a few times its deffo some of the best ive had, that culero in the pic is really nice too but i would say ive had better it still bubbles up lovely with a flame and i only do that just to see how oily it is, theres no need for a flame u just pick bits off it.

that 00 is lovely tho, i do prefer that out the two pretty cheap also paid bout 70quid for the 12g.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeh ive just looked he's still on there selling the butt cheese lol kriminale is his name seriously its some really nice hash .....when I get some coins next I'm getting some more lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh ive just looked he's still on there selling the butt cheese lol kriminale is his name seriously its some really nice hash .....when I get some coins next I'm getting some more lol


yeah ive had some lovely hash from italy before and good coke, never heard of that vendor tho ill have to have a look.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeh its deffo the same geezer....I think delivery was a little slow but a really good smoke man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks a nice bit that Rambo.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wat we all up ta .. im just out havin a few pints of goodness watchin the man c vs chels game


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> the chair is the ultimate for me, nothing would put me off murdering somebody more lol


 would be the most interesting tho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/10/20/the_odd_body_electrocution/


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/10/20/the_odd_body_electrocution/


Yea man electricity aint to be fckd around with


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

aint the most effective way to kill some either by the sound of it lol fuck that!

ill take the lethal injection please lol shitload of benzo to keep me calm n sleepy then hit me with a mega smack dose whilst im snoozing off the benzos yeah that would do me lol

or enough of and the right barbituites, they will just make you sleep n die.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2015)

Seppuku or Japanese ritual suicide must be one of the most horrifying to have witnessed, basically it was an honour thing so u stuck yourself with a special razor sharp knife in the abdomen and drew it across your guts whilst keeping a strait face, ur best mate was then entrusted to semi behead you with a katana, leaving a small bidge of tissue so as the head did not roll off the neck....honour then saved, get any of it wrong and its like no credit, all for nothing. Some of them used to show off by stabbing out both their eyes before they gutted themselves ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 31, 2015)

i know mate but them crazy nips still fucking beleived there ruler/prime minister/president you get the drift lol that he was some sort of all powerful god up till the yanks bombed em back to sense lol

they found a few of them crazy mofos hidden in the jungles over the years, ages after the war had finsihed but them looneys where still thinking it was on lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> aint the most effective way to kill some either by the sound of it lol fuck that!
> 
> ill take the lethal injection please lol shitload of benzo to keep me calm n sleepy then hit me with a mega smack dose whilst im snoozing off the benzos yeah that would do me lol
> 
> or enough of and the right barbituites, they will just make you sleep n die.


Nah man enough voltage and the job be good fck that 2000v bs want at least 10kv


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> aint the most effective way to kill some either by the sound of it lol fuck that!
> 
> ill take the lethal injection please lol shitload of benzo to keep me calm n sleepy then hit me with a mega smack dose whilst im snoozing off the benzos yeah that would do me lol
> 
> or enough of and the right barbituites, they will just make you sleep n die.


best way is bullet to the brainstem its all over instantly, wont feel or hear a thing, ur dead b4 the sound can reach the ear, edit , that's the old gun in the roof of the mouth pointing slightly up and back lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat we all up ta .. im just out havin a few pints of goodness watchin the man c vs chels game


cuttings,cuttings and more cuttings lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just had a good clean out in the flower tent and tied all the gals up the zlh is taller than my Mrs hopefully gonna be a nice yielder....didn't see any live gnats either so the hot shot is doing the trick


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone heard of lemonfizz or lemonade strains? apparently they are both SLH crosses (but nowhere near as lemony) they are getting more popular down here even tho they taste shittier than SLH, i just dont understand why you would breed a lemon strain with less lemon than when you started??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

I wanna try lemon mango og by apothecary seeds and sweet pink grapefruit and strawberry sour diesel and jack the ripper lol and about 100 others I need more room a warehouse would be nice


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wanna try lemon mango og by apothecary seeds and sweet pink grapefruit and strawberry sour diesel and jack the ripper lol and about 100 others I need more room a warehouse would be nice


Yeah i think everyone is the same, ive got a list longer than the great wall of china to work thru lol.................................but no flower room dammit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aye int it just 1 or 2 at a time and plod along slowly .....so u just grow cuts do u get cut in the final weight or just make off your cuttings? I couldn't grow a plant out and not flower her lol it would kill me wondering what if all the time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2015)

let down by sodding chelski ffs least toon won tho.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let down by sodding chelski ffs least toon won tho.


I was let dwn by city


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye int it just 1 or 2 at a time and plod along slowly .....so u just grow cuts do u get cut in the final weight or just make off your cuttings? I couldn't grow a plant out and not flower her lol it would kill me wondering what if all the time lol


I sell to 1 bloke and then trade with mates


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mornin fellas ... Fckn freezin here this mornin think il make a hot choc and a j


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> best way is bullet to the brainstem its all over instantly, wont feel or hear a thing, ur dead b4 the sound can reach the ear, edit , that's the old gun in the roof of the mouth pointing slightly up and back lol


please demonstrate for us.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> please demonstrate for us.


Im sure if u wer willing to cross the pond there would be a line of ppl willing to demonstrate


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> have a cup of orange juice, too.
> 
> you have a big day of being a piece of shit ahead of you, and need your vitamins.


Buck just because u need vitamins to be a piece of shit dnt mean i do


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im sure if u wer willing to cross the pond there would be a line of ppl willing to demonstrate


only six spelling and grammar errors there. 

there might be hope for you yet.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> only six spelling and grammar errors there.
> 
> there might be hope for you yet.


And u still havent got the hang of capital letters so il take ot theres no hope for ur dumbass


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And u still havent got the hang of capital letters so il take ot theres no hope for ur dumbass


I have no idea what you mean, fish-belly.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> I have no idea what you mean, fish-belly.


Check & mate


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Check & mate


might want to wait until you get a victory to claim a victory, gilligan.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> might want to wait until you get a victory to claim a victory, gilligan.


Ohh i tink u got me wrong bucky 


Hey do u have this sign hanging over your bed ?? Would explain an awful lot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't even acknowledge the fanny fart, he's being a fecking grammar nazi on a cannabis site..bless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Don't even acknowledge the fanny fart, he's being a fecking grammar nazi on a cannabis site..bless.


just doing my part to keep you gorilla headed bolillo rolls from making the rest of us white people look so fucking stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> just doing my part to keep you gorilla headed bolillo rolls from making the rest of us white people look so fucking stupid.


you always have to bring race into the conversation.
your government seems to be doing a good enough job for all of us.
apologies for any grammatical errors these damn monkey knuckles drag on the keyboard when Im typing.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> just doing my part to keep you gorilla headed bolillo rolls from making the rest of us white people look so fucking stupid.


Ur doing a fckn good job at makin whites look fckn stupid


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

Story lax any craic happenin dwn ur neck of the woods


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur doing a fckn good job at makin whites look fckn stupid


*you're
*fucking
*making
*fucking
*missing period (menstruation present however)

D-


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Story lax any craic happenin dwn ur neck of the woods


i was going to correct this one as well, but i can't quite decipher what you are even trying to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

He's abbreviating you whore monger.completely acceptable, heck even that Shakespeare lad used em fandangled abbreviations... now fucking jog on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i was going to correct this one as well, but i can't quite decipher what you are even trying to say.


lol @ "even trying to say" and you've the audacity to correct the lad?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 1, 2015)

Alright boys and girls? 

I didnt think too much about temps when i set my grow up. When I had a tent in the bedroom it never went too cold. I just put a min/max thermometer and it went down to 5 degrees yesterday. I got to get a heater in there soon or force warmer air up from a built in wardrobe or something


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> have a cup of orange juice, too.
> 
> you have a big day of being a piece of shit ahead of you, and need your vitamins.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> just doing my part to keep you gorilla headed bolillo rolls from making the rest of us white people look so fucking stupid.


 that's a negroe argyment ent it? how park life UB spotted any you like ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2015)

morning guys how it going


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys how it going


rather boring as no weed today so trolling mr sunshine to pass the time, you?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2015)

yeah not bad gf at work kids watching frozon for the 3rd time today driving me nuts smoke my last bit last night just looking forward to cutting down in the next few days


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol...fucking sick of the frozen song! Mind I loved ice age, that shit was hilarious.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2015)

yeh man certain ones are good but getting board of the frozon now even got the sound track of it in the car ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

Agreed that let it be song is really passing me off!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Alreet lads....me mutant Jakes dream is a 5 headed beast all the tops have separated now, I've had seedlings split into double headers but 5 is new to me lol must be a sign of the end lolol oh and all me psy cuts have rooted thank fuck just waiting on the lems now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Let it go let it gooooooo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2015)

more like let it grow let it grrrrrooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

Fucking sweet not having to pay for smoke again... Yesss, I've been asleep by 9 again most nights haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol dam right ..watched the equalizer the other and that john wick both films are bad ass lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

Been looking for something to watch..I'll give wm a gander later.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

When I get a bit of spare cash I'm gonna buy that alien isolation for ps4 the game looks sick your basically just on the run from 1 alien that keeps sneaking up on you n shit looks tense as fook


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2015)

the last of us on ps4 is good dude

i just bot battlefield 4 witch i think is better then new cod


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

that dying light for the ps4 looks a good game, zombie fest with parkour.

fuck i feel rough didnt even have a drink last night n no way this is a stone over, got some serious manflu lol aint usually one to get ill but feeling rough as fuck, sore throat,headache etc

the last of us is deffo one of the best games i ever played, proper qaulity.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that dying light for the ps4 looks a good game, zombie fest with parkour.
> 
> fuck i feel rough didnt even have a drink last night n no way this is a stone over, got some serious manflu lol aint usually one to get ill but feeling rough as fuck, sore throat,headache etc
> 
> the last of us is deffo one of the best games i ever played, proper qaulity.


 dexy come down mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

the breaking bad spin off better call saul starts next week feb 8th, been waiting for that for ages, the tv people have signed it up for a second season already before the first is even out lol


zeddd said:


> dexy come down mate?


no mate that was days ago, i slept fine ate fine.

the kids n missus been ill this last week or so but im not usually one for catching shit like colds/flu, think i spoke too soon lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

this geeza gets off 9 rounds after being fatally shot at point blank...


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

yeah i seen that already fair play to him, he killed the bloke who shot him dunno if he survived it tho?

''fatally shot'' answered that then lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Liveleaks mad aint it man I can never find the crazy vids you two always put up them Iraq or afghan drivebyes were bad they don't give a shit do they ...or the one where they're just chopping hands and feed off all willy nilly like its all in a days work lol savages the lot of em


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Liveleaks mad aint it man I can never find the crazy vids you two always put up them Iraq or afghan drivebyes were bad they don't give a shit do they ...or the one where they're just chopping hands and feed off all willy nilly like its all in a days work lol savages the lot of em


 oh dear that sounds like a challenge...yeughhhh chechens arnt friendly chechclear is the only one I couldn't finish and im not linking it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol can't be good then if you can't finish watching it....I remember u put one up of some poor fucker being castrated alive hanging upside down ....he was wriggling like a fish the poor bastard....zedd if you wanna see something really nasty search BME pain Olympics....you have been warned lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Like a twat ive just searched it again could only handle about 3 seconds now I feel ill


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

chechclear is fucking rough as fuck is old now but if im honest ive never been able to watch it in full either.

@Ghet whats that street fighting that you watch? ive seen you post about it a few times


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Bloody ell that's like that poor ken bigley fella rough stuff man reminds you how good we got it don't it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Felony fights shits mental lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol can't be good then if you can't finish watching it....I remember u put one up of some poor fucker being castrated alive hanging upside down ....he was wriggling like a fish the poor bastard....zedd if you wanna see something really nasty search BME pain Olympics....you have been warned lolol


 no mate he was being dismembered and flayed, much worse than castration lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Felony fights shits mental lol


i thought it was something else, have seen pretty much all of felony fights there a good one of all the bloodiest fights, some wicked fights on that one.

oldie but still a classic lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Flayed??? Doesn't sound nice lolol banana split??? Errm could be Rio heroes then Rambo that's bare knuckle cage fighting in Brazil headbutts allowed lol men v women heavyweights v lightweights lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

haha, just had some skinhead mongoloid cunt shove a load of UKIP leaflets thru my door, wasnt happy when i caught up with him n threw em in his face lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lmao bum fights is classic man


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

Fucking hate watching ppl die in vids..never watch em bar the one zeddd posted there...still weird seeing that shit.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> haha, just had some skinhead mongoloid cunt shove a load of UKIP leaflets thru my door, wasnt happy when i caught up with him n threw em in his face lmao


 u an anarchist or a tory then?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hate watching ppl die in vids..never watch em bar the one zeddd posted there...still weird seeing that shit.


 issat u being passive aggressive then lol?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

problem is world is full of cunts doing fucked up things to those who allow themselves to be dominated, the emasculation of men in the media and their complicit whores in social media and forums celebrating the effete-ness of modern life doing faggy shit for laughs, if u cant watch vile odious shit then dont complain when someone who cares about your soul shows u it for orientation and masculising reasons imo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

its taken me 4 n half hrs, 4 solphedine and alot effort to smoke me first joint of the day im deffo not feeling well lol have to smoke outside aswel is fucking freezing out there.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its taken me 4 n half hrs, 4 solphedine and alot effort to smoke me first joint of the day im deffo not feeling well lol have to smoke outside aswel is fucking freezing out there.


 mate u gotta take vitamin c till u don't feel sick but loads of ot like 2 g every 2 hours sounds mad but works a treat ime


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> mate u gotta take vitamin c till u don't feel sick but loads of ot like 2 g every 2 hours sounds mad but works a treat ime


if i still feel like this 2mora il deffo go get something to shift it but right now the closest i got to vit C in the house is orange n pineapple sqaush and a few tangerines lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> if i still feel like this 2mora il deffo go get something to shift it but right now the closest i got to vit C in the house is orange n pineapple sqaush and a few tangerines lol


 me and biz use it for ph down and dechlorination. got a kilo for 20 quid


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Aye its good stuff is the ode vit c on ran out a couple of weeks back had to buy an emergency bottle of pH down hate the stuff man need to order myself some more powder


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u an anarchist or a tory then?


none, i think they are all morons( apart from the greens) and i dont want any of em putting their shit thru my front door lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

green good, greens bad imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

They're all cunts power gets to their head money lines theyre pockets and they become lying cunts to protect big companies


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> green good, greens bad imo


Well currently they are the least moronic out of the parties and the only party that will legalise drugs instantly if elected so rather take a chance on them than any of the other idiots tbh


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> green good, greens bad imo


I dnt know man i was always told to eat my greens


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I dnt know man i was always told to eat my greens


 I had a sexy blonde girlfriend who was into green politics, took me to the alternative energy and technology place in wales and sucked me dry by the wind farm then asked me to paint her vagina....women eh


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I had a sexy blonde girlfriend who was into green politics, took me to the alternative energy and technology place in wales and sucked me dry by the wind farm then asked me to paint her vagina....women eh


Ha yea woman man were she get off askin ya to paint her vagina dirty bitch ha lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/pot-making-colorado-so-much-money-they-literally-have-give-some-back-residents


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha yea woman man were she get off askin ya to paint her vagina dirty bitch ha lol


 was fukin pink enough man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/pot-making-colorado-so-much-money-they-literally-have-give-some-back-residents


what the fucks wrong with that country?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I had a sexy blonde girlfriend who was into green politics, took me to the alternative energy and technology place in wales and sucked me dry by the wind farm then asked me to paint her vagina....women eh


And they say politics isnt "engaging"anymore lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> was fukin pink enough man lol


A black blonde chick ???


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A black blonde chick ???


 that peroxide turns black hair orange so no, a real light grey eyed collar and cuffs blonde man ffs no orange lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2015)

I do like red hair tho jus not on blacks or blondes? ...lol alcohol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I do like red hair tho jus not on blacks or blondes? ...lol alcohol


mmmm gotta love a redhead.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol u sure u ain't sae lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2015)

I think he is lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2015)

Lolol Yeh hes a sucker for them suicide girls


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's a negroe argyment ent it? how park life UB spotted any you like ?


is your ignore button broken, flour bag?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

Suuup. Forgot to buy butter yesterday so ill need to get some later for my canna butter n get cooking after lunch after the postman's been n I can decarb without someone coming to the door n smelling what's up.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got yer msg zedd sound that is bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

What butter do u use lax? I'd have to use lurpak fuckin love the stuff....I wonder if you can fry chicken and what not in that butter then have a stoney dinner too lol surely u can or throw a bit in ya mash tayta


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2015)

its all about the fat content cause thats what the thc sticks too so why couldnt you make canna lard! then cook ya roasties in that? or if you had enough of it cook chips in the stuff! provided you didnt use plant matter you wouldnt taste much difference but i wonder if enough would be absorbed to get you wrecked using it that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

Avonmore unsalted butter, turn it to ghee n do it in a slow cooker with half a vanilla pod to a pod...My blue 6" Swiftair fan arrived,loud but works a treat with my sms twin fan speed controller, shit doesn't even hum


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeh that's what i was thinking if it did the possibilities are endless lol or you'd have to make some evil butter so your guaranteed a good hit...canna lard lolol my mate Fry's his chips in lard he'd love it......just thought u could make canna toffee ffs yes canna toffee sounds good


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 2, 2015)

one of the best edibles kinda that ive had is the capsules tho, they are pretty easy to make i think and its cool as fook just taking a tab and being stoned 10-20mins later, last batch i had where some strong ones 2 of em n i was mingled got the giggles n all sorts lol

dosage is hard with the edibles tho ive had some bad experience's lol made some strong butter once something silly like 3-4oz of high grade trim and a half oz of popcorn for 250g of butter, i made a lemon cake with about 150g of the butter and then cut that cake into 20 small pieces, ate 3 on the trot thinking i would be fine i fucking was not! whitied hard, spewing n was just a complete mess for hrs n hrs lol

years ago aswel in me youth i just crumbled a Q of soapbar into a choc muffin mix, no butter just crumbled straight into the mix lol i then ate all 4 of the muffins at once and ive never been so ill in me life i was spewing for about a hr non stop, thought i was fucking dieing lol was gonna go hosp lol then it stopped and i just passed out n slept for like 12 hr lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> one of the best edibles kinda that ive had is the capsules tho, they are pretty easy to make i think and its cool as fook just taking a tab and being stoned 10-20mins later, last batch i had where some strong ones 2 of em n i was mingled got the giggles n all sorts lol
> 
> dosage is hard with the edibles tho ive had some bad experience's lol made some strong butter once something silly like 3-4oz of high grade trim and a half oz of popcorn for 250g of butter, i made a lemon cake with about 150g of the butter and then cut that cake into 20 small pieces, ate 3 on the trot thinking i would be fine i fucking was not! whitied hard, spewing n was just a complete mess for hrs n hrs lol
> 
> years ago aswel in me youth i just crumbled a Q of soapbar into a choc muffin mix, no butter just crumbled straight into the mix lol i then ate all 4 of the muffins at once and ive never been so ill in me life i was spewing for about a hr non stop, thought i was fucking dieing lol was gonna go hosp lol then it stopped and i just passed out n slept for like 12 hr lol


Yea wanna try sum of them caps but ive been waitin 2 months on em now and ive a rite pain in me bollocks over it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeh canna caps sound fun like a cap a couple of dabs then a joint whooooo game over lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

my 10 l of terps has just turned up, im convinced this shit works so have invested


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

It does work full stop man lolol I'm getting a 10 ltr when crop as well I'm completely sold on it now and at 10L your .making a decent saving ta mean


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

yeah its much cheaper that way and ill prob use more cos u can deffo tell on the days u use it cos the plants stink


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't understand how it works but I can tell it does that's good enough for me really started noticing last week frost production and smell are insane can't wait to try the finished product....and think if the concentrates man sheeeeit gonna be tasty knockout tackle fo sho


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't understand how it works but I can tell it does that's good enough for me really started noticing last week frost production and smell are insane can't wait to try the finished product....and think if the concentrates man sheeeeit gonna be tasty knockout tackle fo sho


 I cano in the morning and can feel the shanti all day man with this terps, more fog in the cano bag too, all it seems to do is produce wax and smell


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

And we all know how much folk love tasty and stinky green...I've just ordered a henry off me mate been ages since I bought weed its gonna look tiny as well lol...when I've got loads I proper ram joints full of it then when I gotta buy it an 8th looks like a good coupke of joints lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 2, 2015)

fucking snap. if i want anything half decent 240 an oz, likely haze of some sort


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wank int it lol this time I'm gonna make sure I save enough to last me otherwise it comes out me pocket anyway at a higher price lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh the terp definitely works man lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fairy came today


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

You even order that setup yet Irish lol looks tasty man!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You even order that setup yet Irish lol looks tasty man!


Nope havent orderd it yet i need to have about 800 euro and just get everytin together ... yea man looks and smells like sum tast psy  .. just gonna smoke a j now ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2015)

That last pic dnt do much justice


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Still made my mouth water lol I've not had a joint all day I'm fookin gaggin lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nope havent orderd it yet i need to have about 800 euro and just get everytin together ... yea man looks and smells like sum tast psy  .. just gonna smoke a j now ..


did you pay for the fan leaves or did he throw em in for free? Lmao just Codding lads


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> did you pay for the fan leaves or did he throw em in for free? Lmao just Codding lads


Now now lax


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

Da fuck u want from me man I'm stoned lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 2, 2015)

Evening ppl


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Evening ppl


 evening sae hows u mate. Im in the middle of trimming so having a break, lemon scissor hash and durian fruit for munch


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

You still using that machine zeddd?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

Did u roll The backwards n rip off the excess skin? Loool


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2015)

the oil runs if ya don tkeep spin'n the J. kinda tricky to roll w oil on inside of paper but that doesn't make a mess w burnin. 151 extr


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2015)

didn't eat the kiwi husk, not an animal


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm swapping the "terpinator" for bovril , fuck it !


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm swapping the "terpinator" for bovril , fuck it !


 meat flavoured hash mmmm


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2015)

this w two oil lines on inside of paper looks gnarly out gate, snowed in like hell here gona git truck to remove fluff.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You still using that machine zeddd?


 nah, the wire broke and I havnt replaced it good idea for popcorn deffo but im leaving it to dry out on the vine for percy sell all the good shit


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2015)

I've spent over £1200 on this grow & its the worst I've done ! Fried the fuckers in the alien system lol, going to take me a while to master hydro I think . cookies + propranolol not helping


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got me mate to pick me some Sikh kebab mix up earlier..just knocked one up its in the oven now smells fookin bostin man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahhh you'll get it soon baz mate its quite a big change ain't it suppose you have to re think everything ay too complicated for me lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhh you'll get it soon baz mate its quite a big change ain't it suppose you have to re think everything ay too complicated for me lolol


Aye,ya not wrong m8, I started out with 4 month clones in soil,washed em off,but must have had a shock !, then I followed the h&g chart to the letter ,as I was advised, & burnt the shite out of em.not to worry,it can only get better


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fairy came today


That's some decent looking outdoor.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2015)

Same as anything maybe you learn from mistakes ta mean you'll have it sussed soon....maybe you need hydro to come round and school ya lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 2, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I've spent over £1200 on this grow & its the worst I've done ! Fried the fuckers in the alien system lol, going to take me a while to master hydro I think . cookies + propranolol not helping


What nutes are you feeding them mate? I got a few wilma big 4's and didnt find it much different to soil or coco.

Hows everyone then? I got to get a bit more of the attic done tomorrow. I got to pack a bit of the fiber glass insulation around my air outlet. Insulate the sides and plaster board it. I'm glad in a way that my weed has run out so I can get something done lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's some decent looking outdoor.


 your mother put her teeth back in and you commin up for air? we got half inch of snow so all business will be fuked to day no doubt ffs stupid fukin place when it snows, time to hit the cano


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's some decent looking outdoor.


lool, throw up a better bud shot of anything you've grown.. Go on


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> lool, throw up a better bud shot of anything you've grown.. Go on


Is that what you want me to do?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

stop tying to imply you've a cock you fecking eejit. didn't I tell you to scurry on? Lsd was still a bit 2 moist for my liking (68%rh in the jar) so u left her on her side over night n now she's down to 58, I'll close her n if she jumps back up to 68ish I'll have her open on her side for the day...turned my butter back on this morning, 8 more hours n I'll strain her


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine you have a clitoris, assuming u havnt been gfm d by your Liberian grandmother?, nasty shit that female circumcision


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> So you don't want a bud shot? U seem confused. You need to lay off that exo mate.


 if you had a shot worth posting you'd have jumped at the chance instead you replied with "is that what you want me to do?".now this is where I asked myself "what the fuck am I to say to that kinda stupid?"...Do I humour him; No! I'll tell him exactly what I want him to do..so I did. N that's why I posted the reply I did.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> if you had a shot worth posting you'd have jumped at the chance instead you replied with "is that what you want me to do?".now this is where I asked myself "what the fuck am I to say to that kinda stupid?"...Do I humour him; No! I'll tell him exactly what I want him to do..so I did. N that's why I posted the reply I did.


U talk to yourself like that? That's fucking weird!.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually I talk to myself in a David Attenborough voice...if I used my normal voice it would just be weird


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's some decent looking outdoor.


How would u know what decent outdoor looks like ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How would u know what decent outdoor looks like ?


Your mom told me!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Your mom told me!


Must hav good bud in heaven


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Must hav good bud in heaven


Nothing but exo!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 3, 2015)

morning, ladies.
havent been around much, heap of bad shit with so called pals going on. yano the score eople look after when they have shit go down bt soon as it happes to yorself they dont even reply to r messages? cunts. amazing how so callled freinds fuckoff when your at yor lowest. o
anwyays. im gunna be fucking off for a good while so if yor on me facebook and still ther it gravy, if i removed then u know ur the cunt.
just sick of letting people in and getting fucked, i knew ther was a reason i dont bother with no cunt.

man im going insane i think

laters


OH..ps4-alien is shite. i have most of the games and its pants


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

I've honestly one mate I consider close ice, least now u know who u can rely on..best of luck man!


----------



## Dubaholic (Feb 3, 2015)

ice your cool mate keep your head no harm no foul all good things come to a end mate and people most likely dont mean to fuck you off how you see it mate. I think we all just get caught up in day to day life bullshit. stay exactly how you are mate cant become a boring moody recluse. on a sidenote cant fucking upload a pic for love nor money.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

morning guy got a slite problem this morning cos of the snow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't listen to him being a boring moody recluse made me the man I am today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guy got a slite problem this morning cos of the snow


looks like a grow house in a shed to me..probably producing 2million tons per annum.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 3, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> What nutes are you feeding them mate? I got a few wilma big 4's and didnt find it much different to soil or coco.


I'm using full House & Garden range & turpinator , oh & a bit of bovril


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Now then lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

I've decided.

I'm going hydro.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well I take it i'm the cunt then seen as you've deleted me off you fb AGAIN lol.....I'm not having mate I've sorted u out with all sorts in the past and you know this.....I've been off work since before Xmas I can't even help me fuvking self never mind some other fucker ffs.....I don't wanna fall out over stupid playground shit but that's your call ice I ain't done fuck all wrong and I ain't no cunt!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Never go full hydro lolol should of made a meme for that


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2015)

howdy folks

im still feeling rough as, dunno bout vit c think i need some oxy lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

What the reasoning behind the change from coco to hydro yorkie?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol I rekon he's taking the piss lax lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

The plot thickens...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

I've only seen 1 set up where its all on self feeders and that and he got a really.good yield nice smoke too but he was all coco​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

coco may as well be hydro in fairness. it's inert. you'd probably get the same result weight wise from a drip feeder ring on top of the coco. there was an old guy on here Mammath an Ozzy that did it literally nothing but 2-3 ft of cola and half a dozen to 8 of them in one pot. recirculating drip feed. I doubt you can find anything of him after the loss of all old pics though....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2015)

my mate done that just a pump in a large 100/200ltr storage box filled with water n nutes of course, then conected to lines n drippers which he run to all the pots (coco) and the pump on a timer, it worked well.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Few reasons really, not in any order....

Cleaner
Cheaper
Better yield
healthier plants
less work


Think I'm set on 12 x 6 litre airpots filled with pebbles on 3 trays.

3 trays of 4 pots each, drip feed recirculation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

healthier plants?!?? shouldn't be unless your slipping in coco yorkie!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> my mate done that just a pump in a large 100/200ltr storage box filled with water n nutes of course, then conected to lines n drippers which he run to all the pots (coco) and the pump on a timer, it worked well.


I'm tempted to do a single or couple plant set up in them airpots which are just gravity fed instead of using a pump when i shift


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm tempted to do a single or couple plant set up in them airpots which are just gravity fed instead of using a pump when i shift


id really like a go at the dwc, have seen some wicked yields with it but doubt i ever will lol im always too scared ill fuck it up so just stick to what i no n all that jazz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

recirc DWC is the shiznit but it scares me too tbh. the results if done right are immense though. not exactly easy to break down and do a runner or stash in a van for a day etc lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Few reasons really, not in any order....
> 
> Cleaner
> Cheaper
> ...


stick that in your pipe n smoke it ghetto lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

why is yet when u get money in something aways happens so you gotta spend it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Summat like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> why is yet when u get money in something aways happens so you gotta spend it


Yeah my missus always takes my money 2.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks more like an NFT table. or was that what you're going for?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

nah m8 thought i was going to need a new clutch and mass flywheel in my car for about £700 turns out needs another gearbox too only only put this one in about 5 months ago looks like im scrapping the car and have to get another 1


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> healthier plants?!?? shouldn't be unless your slipping in coco yorkie!


Well I could get it more precise, I wouldn't have to worry about PH and salt as much.

The very beginning and the very end would benefit I reckon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

buffered nutes are pretty simple but i'd still be pretty wary of not taking notice of the ph. unless you dump the res and refil from scratch each time but you know you're not getting max potential that way


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd still be pretty wary of not taking notice of the ph.


No I mean I wouldn't have to worry about how the coco behaves or rather how the plant behaves in coco.

I would be able to know that the PH is even across the whole system.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

you guys downloaded the battlefield hardline beta thats thats ready for download now ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks more like an NFT table. or was that what you're going for?


Aye similar, I'm thinking grow bag trays with airpots sat on top, drip feed into the pebble airpots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2015)

should work a treat man. deffo need to take care of the ph if your recirculating mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm torn between recirc or drain to a waste tank yet.

I'll probably try the drain to waste first, could add recirc later, it's only another pump really.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

So we bought a new motor a couple of months ago, a 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport.

Off some dodgy paki's running a Suzuki branded dealership in Rochdale, a fucking headache from the start it's been.

The car is fucking brilliant, if this particular example hadn't been mistreated.

Paid 3600 quid for the fucker with no guarantee and since we've had it it's had a Suzuki service, a complete coolant change (I've to do it this week) and 2 new lower suspension arms.

The Mrs has just rung and told me she's taken it in for the MOT and it's failed on leaking brakes, waiting on a quote.

Cunt!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

yeh same as that brought astra h 1.9cdti sri spec 3500 massfly wheel and clutch went 2 weeks after haven it the dealer paid for the parts i paid 400 to get it fitted since then new gear box battrey alanator engine mount front wheel bearing brake pads disc all round handbrake cable and callapirs and now the clutch and gearbox thats another 2k think ill just scrap it spend 2k on something else


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh same as that brought astra h 1.9cdti sri spec 3500 massfly wheel and clutch went 2 weeks after haven it the dealer paid for the parts i paid 400 to get it fitted since then new gear box battrey alanator engine mount front wheel bearing brake pads disc all round handbrake cable and callapirs and now the clutch and gearbox thats another 2k think ill just scrap it spend 2k on something else


Kin'ell that's harsh man.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hydros a piece of piss, cleaner, less work, better yeild, your right for once yorkie! ........only joking!
Yous will all be following suite shortly once yous grow the balls, yorkie has, what's keepin the rest of ye's lol

That is all, back to work


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

yeh man its killing me do you guys chop with lights on or off ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

ive been looking at the dwc but same as the rest of them dont wanna make the jump incase i fuck it up only just learning growing in coco lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man its killing me do you guys chop with lights on or off ?


I usually chop with em on m8, otherwise ,I can't see a fookin thing !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 3, 2015)

lol sorry m8 meant when the hps has been on for a bit or take them out the tent before the hps come on and do them under normal light


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol sorry m8 meant when the hps has been on for a bit or take them out the tent before the hps come on and do them under normal light


Lol , just fookin with ya, I chop after dark period , they hold less moisture then , & dry in a dark room .


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd recommend to anyone to upgrade to hydro. Its not quite as forgiving as soil but even if you fuck up, you should get a better yeild


----------



## ghb (Feb 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Summat like this.



if you are worried about yields why not just use your whole grow tent instead of half of it? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

That Jordanian pilot has been burned alive in a cage! Fucking savages man if shit aimt messy enough its gonna get a whole lot worse


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2015)

i see isis have topped that jordainian pilot, burnt the poor fucker alive theres a vid not long been released that shows it briefly along with some really well edited etc ''confessions'' from the pilot, they are some nasty fucks but they do make a mean gore vid lol

i like how Jordan said a few days ago tho that if he was killed that they will kill all isis prisoners that they have.

i was just finsihing me coffee ghet, had that typed out for ages ya git lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol poor bloke tho ay fucking hell man and for the bastards to record and release it is just sick in the head they're not fucking right man....but yeahhhhh I got there first lolol.....snooze ya lose


----------



## ghb (Feb 3, 2015)

can't find it.

teasing cunts!


----------



## ghb (Feb 3, 2015)

that reminds me i'm off for a curry.

night lads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol ya sick fucker I'm having more Sikh kebabs tonight better than takeaway ones


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol ya sick fucker I'm having more Sikh kebabs tonight better than takeaway ones


im not linking it, is a boring vid in paki lingo anyway very well made mind but unless you speak paki carnt understand most of it lol only shows him burning briefly in a 22min pgander vid most sites will take it down quicktime cause it is a full on pro isis vid.

what you got ghet then the mince they make the kebabs with? could shape one up like a burger, bit of mint yorgut or garlic mayo maybe even go wild n add some salad would be tasty.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeh man its just lamb mince and they chuck a load of onion and spices n shit in it me mate gave me a little packet to sprinkle on it as well just makes it that bit better lol.....me Mrs said that to me make burgers out of em but I'm a bit fussy with lamb don't think I'd like it in a burger not unless I did em really thin.....you'd love it mate haha you'd have a great kilo burger that could feed 5 men


----------



## Kabomb (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all ,I'm new to forum , I've recently bought a used alien flood and drain system from a friend who emigrated but he didn't have the set up or operating instructions can any one help I have all this kit and not a clue ,tried emailing alien but the haven't got back to me 
Great forum btw people learnt more in the last few days than I could imagine 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Thc247 (Feb 3, 2015)

been chopping for hours !!!

Couple shots to get your daily porn fix


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 3, 2015)

^^^^^ oh & don't eat 3 canna cookies & 80mg of propranolol in one go, feels like an elephant is sat on yer sweed & u spray shit up the pan 6 or 7 times an hr !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lmao wisdom hope they're doing u good mate and not the other way round.......looking nice that THC got the ode mouth watering and the ode trousers twitching


----------



## Kabomb (Feb 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Frigg me, & I thought I was the only one ! Lol, I'm using 12 pot f&d alien system , what u want to know ?, I can tell u what not to do , ie, don't flood too often , once an hr tops, don't put 3 month old soil grown plants in it, cut down on nutes , start small & work up.


It's more in terms of the build and set up the brain pot I have no idea do you have operating instructions ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 3, 2015)

Kabomb said:


> It's more in terms of the build and set up the brain pot I have no idea do you have operating instructions ?


The folks over at alien are helpful if u mail em, or call even , they will email u the instructions if u ask, or PDF , http://alienhydroponicsystems.co.uk/flood-drain/index.html


----------



## Kabomb (Feb 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> The folks over at alien are helpful if u mail em, or call even , they will email u the instructions if u ask, or PDF , http://alienhydroponicsystems.co.uk/flood-drain/index.html


Cheers - I've already dropped them an email but not had a response as yet, I'll try giving them a call


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Really missed being stoned 24/7 been super productive


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Really missed being stoned 24/7 been super productive


I dunno how u do it relax, I couldn't ly about stoned all week doin nothing, feels like a waste, need to be working. I could probly do it if I had an unlimited cash fund, but then I wouldn't wanna cos if be living it up, each to ther own m8. Doesn't she give u a hard time for it? In German too, fuck I couldn't listen to that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Ah man she busts my damn chops for it, sadly I have to get a job sooner or later socials really riding me to get a job but for the time being im one happy lad, might head out with the dog in a while down the woods lol I get shit done like i got up at five got my workout done was the first in my dole q n all #productivedawg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll be baking some mother fucking cannabis cookies in a while n I've still to install my new fan n mountain air filter haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

had to delete that, fuck it was wrong n even made me ill, no dead peoples mind.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

^^^^^ it's hard at the top !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> had to delete that, fuck it was wrong n even made me ill, no dead peoples mind.


Ahhhh c'mon . What was it lol ????


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

was a maggot infested vag mate on a living women, had potential for a good lil joke but im making me bacon sarnie n it was making me feel sick again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Check out this guy for one badass reporter lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2015)

I bet that taxi drivers arse is clamped shut eh.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 4, 2015)

that guy is off his fucking head


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> that guy is off his fucking head


he's fucking hardcore!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2015)

just realized ive been chattin shite on here for nearly 7 years !.....fuck i need a job .


----------



## ghb (Feb 4, 2015)

i thought you were the main pimp in your valley? what with molly n dolly you must be a busy chap.........


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2015)

ive retired ghb,my bestiality days are far behind me !,its vegatables all the way now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep, cookies definitely work...I've still to go do a massive shop with the gf haha


----------



## ghb (Feb 4, 2015)

what baz you only fuck vegetables now? my fav is a butternut squash , tried that?

laxx you'll be buying loads of shite junk foos if you go shopping on the munchies man. best send her out and tell her to bring some frikadelen or whatever it's called.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck me Ram, you have serpassed youreself this time , bang goes my faggots & peas !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> what baz you only fuck vegetables now? my fav is a butternut squash , tried that?.


No, but I have shoved radishes up me arse,does that count ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuckin ell rambs thats sum nasty tackle man I thought blue waffle was bad


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

lol is abit rough i know, fucking el ghet i had to have a look at what a blue waffle was arrrrrgghhh


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd have to wear something and I wouldnt lick her out lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 4, 2015)

That blue waffle shit is nasty as fck


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't think ile av me tea now.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Your liar Mr T you'd mot that out all neet long lolol......Yeh blue waffle aint pretty is she


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Aaaand I'm awake n Gfs moody lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aaaand I'm awake n Gfs moody lol


Thought u wer havin a productive day? Wer does sleepin come into it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Me ladies at 4 and a half week.....dont need no sticky fly traps in here lol some a that real sticky icky oooh wee put in the air'ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Me ladies at 4 and a half week.....dont need no sticky fly traps in here lol some a that real sticky icky oooh wee put in the air'ya


Boy u a fool ghetto


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol punk ass fool nugga


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't beat a bit of old school dre was a bangin album that


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Can't beat a bit of old school dre was a bangin album that


U ever see that dvd the up in smoke tour its the shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeh me mate had it on DVD get thru some green them lot do don't they lol...at the start when they shoot that dealer in a shop lol then come out on stage funny shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh me mate had it on DVD get thru some green them lot do don't they lol...at the start when they shoot that dealer in a shop lol then come out on stage funny shit


Yea man wen u see snoop usin a big food blender to grind weed up u know them fckrs be smokin sum amount


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol Yeh been a while since I seen it but I'm sure I remember that weed looking wet lol not crispy at all?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Thought u wer havin a productive day? Wer does sleepin come into it


how can I function at peak productivity without naps? ... Wouldn't that in turn make my naps productive lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 4, 2015)

How's things man, still need help i see lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

You live in your own little world relax....and I like it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey man, I can either live in everyone's world n that shits serious n it brings a load of responsibilities OR I can get high every day and manage what I can...one day at a time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

You lay much tarmacadam today?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You lay much tarmacadam today?


I didnt know he was a member of the respected travelling community


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

3eyes said:


> How's things man, still need help i see lol


you know me too well mate, think ill be needing help for a long time to come lol

im good geezer, same old shit tho mate going on crazy drug binge's when i harvest, still growing nowt but the exo fuck all rarely changes 3eyes.

although have got a lemon cut coming soon n thinking of changing it all up for the lemon still need to convince me pal tho, but its a banging lemon cut big yielder great smell n flavour.

you hear bout ol howard marks? just made me think when i see ya av, hes got some nasty inoperable cancer.

hows you been doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

We all saw his reebok classics in those trimming pics lol


irish4:20 said:


> I didnt know he was a member of the respected travelling community


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You lay much tarmacadam today?


No tarmacing for me relax, that's ghetto clan ur talking about.....I was fittin suspended ceilings all day


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No tarmacing for me relax, that's ghetto clan ur talking about.....I was fittin suspended ceilings all day


boggles the mind that...only messing hydro..yeah ghetto did do that looool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We all saw his reebok classics in those trimming pics lol


And they wernt rebook classics u cunt, think they wer addidas, not that it matters cos fuckin hi-tech would be better than them worn out slippers lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is this site fukin about or bein slow with any one or is it the wank wifi I'm on? Doin my nut in


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

leather slippers lmao and ya calling peeps out on there footware go back to sleep lax wake up again and have a rethink lol

site seems fine mg, must be ya net.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> boggles the mind that...only messing hydro..yeah ghetto did do that looool


Not only did he do it m8 but he is a real nacker lol, ask him...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuckin sites makin me wait 5 mins between post???? What the fuck are you bellend mods at????


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

im shore thats gonna get ya loads of help lol its ya net mate the site is running fine for me and im on a shitty 2mb connection


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

When I go to post one after another it says I've "....to wait 257 odd seconds between posts" and shit, wank internet doesn't do that?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When I go to post one after another it says I've "....to wait 257 odd seconds between posts" and shit, wank internet doesn't do that?


fuck no's then mate all i know is my net is shit barely 2mb but its running fine?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck no's then mate all i know is my net is shit barely 2mb but its running fine?


Just read a message riu sent me on Saturday that I didn't know I'd got lol, maybe something to do with that? Fuck knows but I'm off, can't deal with that wank lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Just read a message riu sent me on Saturday that I didn't know I'd got lol, maybe something to do with that? Fuck knows but I'm off, can't deal with that wank lol


thats what it is mate they but a kinda semi block on your account the cunts, makes the site near impossible to use as good as a ban......


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 4, 2015)

Agent Jared Der-Yeghiayan, who had covertly taken over the Silk Road account of a trusted user who had been arrested, encouraged Ulbricht to log on at a public library in October 2013, while plainclothes agents milled around.

Mine I told you about reading that somewhere.....see he was found guilty


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Agent Jared Der-Yeghiayan, who had covertly taken over the Silk Road account of a trusted user who had been arrested, encouraged Ulbricht to log on at a public library in October 2013, while plainclothes agents milled around.
> 
> Mine I told you about reading that somewhere.....see he was found guilty


yeah cirrus???

he or she i think? had got into the road a while before it was raided as a mod in the forums, ulbrict thought he had hes arse covered cause he required everybodys real i.d but a fed clean i.d lol

always thought he would be found guilty too and said so many times? the sentance is what ive commented on more than once 30yr? 50yr? something crazy

i do not really beleive all the hitman shit that is just to make him the evil vilan rather than just some nerd who created a site that allowed others to deal lots of drugs n him in turn earning shitloads from it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2015)

So you've been limited for talking about seeds? Wtf man just daft nowerdays ain't it...well I'm off to me bed had fuck all sleep last night....ceeeeeeeebbeeeeeeeee


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

..


Hydrogrow123 said:


> When I go to post one after another it says I've "....to wait 257 odd seconds between posts" and shit, wank internet doesn't do that?


It means you're in trouble. .. they freeze you for a certain amount of time between posts ..u should be nicer..I was frozen for 2 months last time.. I suggest you be on your best behavior ..


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

257 seconds, perfect amount of time to roll a joint (and make a cup of tea)....can't see the problem, doing you a favour.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah cirrus???
> 
> he or she i think? had got into the road a while before it was raided as a mod in the forums, ulbrict thought he had hes arse covered cause he required everybodys real i.d but a fed clean i.d lol
> 
> ...


Down in your 2nd home at the mo Sambo lad. Just had a nice Kudo steak wrapped in bacon!!! Lekker!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Down in your 2nd home at the mo Sambo lad. Just had a nice Kudo steak wrapped in bacon!!! Lekker!


enjoy mate, whatever the media may say n it does have its problems its an amazing country i love it....


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

cheers lad. yer right there, but then the media IS full of shit. You can't go wrong when you are in a fine restaurant and the waiter give you the expensive wine list and it's still only 20 quid for a reserve! Well fuk me I'll have at least one of them to meeself


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> cheers lad. yer right there, but then the media IS full of shit. You can't go wrong when you are in a fine restaurant and the waiter give you the expensive wine list and it's still only 20 quid for a reserve! Well fuk me I'll have at least one of them to meeself


fuck the wine list but they did yous to look at me like i was from a township or sumfin when i ordered a triple vods or 3 lol

miss that breaky too pap, i liked mine with milk n sugar i know thats not ''fine dining lol'' but i love the stuff.

what part you in D?


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

haha, triple vods.....you can take an Brit out the country but... blah blah and all that I love my wine (not as much as weed). I am an amatuer but have been trained up to Swen 1.

Down in Cape Town just now, heading up East next week to see the wifes family.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

u lucky git, i spent most me time in outskirts of joberg and also pretoria the cape was alway just a short vist, fucking amazing place and some of the nicest grub ive had, u smoothing it up with the missus down the waterfront then?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

is that south africa? Id be too scared to go out there. i dont like walking the streets here lol


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

Not much smoothing it up going on, not with a 15 month baba with us anyway. We are staying near Long Street in the centre (I like the vibe on Long Street). Mate the grub is top for sure. And cheap as fuk. My old dear came down with us this time, we went out for food today just me and her and she about pissed herself laughing when the bill for lunch was like 8 quid.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> is that south africa? Id be too scared to go out there. i dont like walking the streets here lol


Media bullshit mate. Unless you are a muppet and decide to get a taxi out to a Township in the dead of night, there isn't much going to happen to you (saying that, people do get broken into to, raped, killed, and all that other 1st world shit). Christ, a guy got axed to death on my front door step in Glasgow. (EDIT, Glasgows probably not the best comparison to use, lol)


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> is that south africa? Id be too scared to go out there. i dont like walking the streets here lol


yeah SA mate, but same as anywhere mrt you dont put yaself in bad places at bad times, theres many parts of UK i wouldnt wana walk the streets.

i need to speed me typing up second time now i said the same thing in the next post lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Not much smoothing it up going on, not with a 15 month baba with us anyway. We are staying near Long Street in the centre (I like the vibe on Long Street). Mate the grub is top for sure. And cheap as fuk. My old dear came down with us this time, we went out for food today just me and her and she about pissed herself laughing when the bill for lunch was like 8 quid.


everytime i been to cape town only 3times mind ive gone all out on tourist lol i love the waterfront n the resturants n just the whole vibe, me mate had a place he owned/rented it was a nice flat not a hotel neway, not far from there n thats where we would be most the time, fair play with the babs n congrats i didnt know, but plenty of eyefanny down there tho too lool loads of scandinavein birds n what not place just buzz's fucking love it.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Media bullshit mate. Unless you are a muppet and decide to get a taxi out to a Township in the dead of night, there isn't much going to happen to you (saying that, people do get broken into to, raped, killed, and all that other 1st world shit). Christ, a guy got axed to death on my front door step in Glasgow. (EDIT, Glasgows probably not the best comparison to use, lol)


Plenty of bad shit has happened round here too. Ive seen mini riots outside my bedroom window when i was a kid and theres been a fair few murders round here too for the size of the place. I used to think the same about Jamaica until i read a shit load of reviews online saying how nice the place is. Theres still a lot of places id like to go before there lol


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

Aaargh, 2 weeks away with mrs on the blob, Mum in tow, and Baba...christ, I am like a walking flick blade at the minute.....it's like every second bird you pass has just popped out from a bikin shoot If you are single and want it, then its deffo the place (most of the men here are very handsome and popping six packs, but they also like getting there bum filled with worst, so most ugly cunts got a chance of copping off, lol).


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Plenty of bad shit has happened round here too. Ive seen mini riots outside my bedroom window when i was a kid and theres been a fair few murders round here too for the size of the place. I used to think the same about Jamaica until i read a shit load of reviews online saying how nice the place is. Theres still a lot of places id like to go before there lol


absolutely lad, there are so many nice places in the world that get a bad rep...would also love to go to Jamaica!!!


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah SA mate, but same as anywhere mrt you dont put yaself in bad places at bad times, theres many parts of UK i wouldnt wana walk the streets.
> 
> i need to speed me typing up second time now i said the same thing in the next post lol


Ive always wanted to travel america and thinking about it i bet thats worse lol.

your typing is quicker than mine at the mo mate


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

Catch you later lads.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

see ya mate. have a good one out there


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Ive always wanted to travel america and thinking about it i bet thats worse lol.
> 
> your typing is quicker than mine at the mo mate


lol im half a bot n a few grams of hash in so is me only excuse, i dont fancy jamacia i spent a bit of time in trinidad n tobago n wasnt impress at all, put me off the whole of the carribean for life i think lol

would like to go to the cape verdes's spose to be some banging hotels there but as for travelling or getting really about carnt imagine it being too much fun with 2 young kids in tow lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ive had a few thc dust joint and my hands are playing up a bit. They go a bit cramped. i went to the docs last year about it they said it because i fucked my neck up i when i crashed my car. it comes and goes, it only lasts a week or so.

I looked into a few places to go and get married. mexico, jamaica and even lapland lol. kids do limit your options tho dont they lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

i class going over the bridge to england going abroad lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 4, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> i class going over the bridge to england going abroad lol


fuck that bridge is scary if you dont like hights or the water that much and are very stoned lol id never leave i dont think lol

spose i best be off to bed night all.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 4, 2015)

yeah i was just going to say the same thing. night mate


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> leather slippers lmao and ya calling peeps out on there footware go back to sleep lax wake up again and have a rethink lol
> 
> site seems fine mg, must be ya net.


had a sleep on it n a rethink n I still think they were reebok classics lool


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Fuck u relax


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Fuck u relax


Loool, morning hydro...you do know next to Bobby Sands you're my second favourite northern lad...something to tell the lads when you're hanging the hyperbolic rafters..I'll stop now.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

morning

unless they where jesus sandles n he had socks on too lol i just dont think a man who proudly owns and wears the gayest pair of fucking leather slip-on euro slippers ive seen has much call on anyone's else footware lol

on a different note did you know there is a bobby sands burger resturant in iran lol

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/bobby-sands-burgers-tehran-545


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Hold up, that's a well known and respected Irish tradition to have the white socks on with the sandles haha..nothing more manly than leather slippers, told you the reason! What's more manly than wearing leather slippers so all the vagina juices drip on em..it's a right ball ache cleaning vagina off fabric slippers.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

how long we got you stoned out ya nut all day n night then lax? you not selling any of ya harvest?

youve had ya morning bongs i take it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

I've always been stoned most the time,only now I've not got work getting in the way lol I've to buy supplies for the grow n leccy n shit so have to sell a bit.. I sold 4.6g for 100 yesterday (2 fifty bags lol), just gotta keep those outrageous prices up n I'll be a happy camper..towards the end of my last crop I was selling 20 spots (0.5) n people didn't even flinch lol...not actually smoked yet, once the postman comes I'll blaze n maybe double drop some cookies haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

4.6g for 100, half grams for 20 fucking el lax that is outrageous but i like it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Guarantee I could push 25 for 0.5...one upside to Ireland.may not be the biggest of crops but I'm getting paid...the last day a mate picked up a deal was 2.2 (in the bag) didn't smell at all not even when u broke the "bud" n the stoned was pretty much non existent n he thought it was an alright deal haha.... I'm dropping some cookies to him layer if he's still got the green I'll take a pic for the laugh


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

are the penalties for dealing harsh then? why aint there more growers, more people scoring lumps of the darknet n moving it etc just seems a no brainer at that profit to be made, there must be a reason they aint?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Moat ppl don't grow cuz there isn't such a cannabis growing scene over here it's still quite taboo to smoke pot n the ppl that do grow only sell to mates n their little circle of friends. It's depending on the judge tbh but you would do time more so than England...it was reclassified as a class b drug in 09 so I'm assuming you'd be done alright.


----------



## Dubaholic (Feb 5, 2015)

lax do you still see grease weed over there? zedd much appreciated mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Dunno about greasy,majority of weeds sprayed so u either get the dusty looking green , rock hard buds (not solid dense nug but rock hard from whatever was sprayed on it) and weed that's either just been sprayed or they literally cut it off the branch.. One upside to all this is when ppl see my deals they think it's 3+ grams.about 90% of green bought over here won't burn clean, you'll usually be left with a hard ol nub of ash.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2015)

We had a bout of that sprayed dutch shit was about 7 years ago like but Yeh fucking horrible gear flick your ash and the cherry came off with half the joint attached lol was horrible stuff man


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 5, 2015)

hot ashes for trees,


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hold up, that's a well known and respected Irish tradition to have the white socks on with the sandles haha..nothing more manly than leather slippers, told you the reason! What's more manly than wearing leather slippers so all the vagina juices drip on em..it's a right ball ache cleaning vagina off fabric slippers.


Speak for urself sandle man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lmao Yeh I thought leather sandles and white socks was more of a Muslim fashion than anything hahaha u ain't converted have u laxx?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Speak for urself sandle man


you want a woman to drip on your kicks you gotta work for it Irish!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao Yeh I thought leather sandles and white socks was more of a Muslim fashion than anything hahaha u ain't converted have u laxx?


i know all y'all be tripping over these fly ass kicks! If any of u were here I'd take my left slipper off n pimp slap the fuck out ur faces! My pimp hand is strong boys!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao Yeh I thought leather sandles and white socks was more of a Muslim fashion than anything hahaha u ain't converted have u laxx?


Yea i can see this guy in leater sandles and white socks


----------



## ghb (Feb 5, 2015)

in ireland they are still drilling kneecaps of people caught growing, maybe why it's so hush hush lol. 

a local firm of lads where living near galway in a crop and a gang of 30 men came to show them they were not welcome.one of them got away and climbed on the roof of the house and phoned the garda to come and save them, fucking witch hunt it was.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dunno about greasy,majority of weeds sprayed so u either get the dusty looking green , rock hard buds (not solid dense nug but rock hard from whatever was sprayed on it) and weed that's either just been sprayed or they literally cut it off the branch.. One upside to all this is when ppl see my deals they think it's 3+ grams.about 90% of green bought over here won't burn clean, you'll usually be left with a hard ol nub of ash.


My mate who's got a coffeeshop over here was telling me about how some weed gets packaged by rip off merchants. They basically get all the shitty shake and leaf, make a big cylinder shape from it, then pack some normal bud around that, lol. You think you have a nice big bag of lovely bud, until you start scraping away and reach the shwagg! Some folks just can't help being rip off mofos'.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys know I hand picked the bull I wanted these kicks made from n,tore him from his family n fought him hand to hoof..pretty much unfolded like this...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> in ireland they are still drilling kneecaps of people caught growing, maybe why it's so hush hush lol.
> 
> a local firm of lads where living near galway in a crop and a gang of 30 men came to show them they were not welcome.one of them got away and climbed on the roof of the house and phoned the garda to come and save them, fucking witch hunt it was.


 that's cuz u were English not cuz u grew pot lol jk. The ira use to do that but u don't really get that..south of the border anyways lol just keep ur op small n u won't have the ira looking for you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2015)

Kin'ell [email protected] 2.3g for 75 quid, that's some silly money!


And here I am kicking everybody's cunt in with 1.4 tens and 160 oz's!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

2.3 is a fifty bag... I'd sold 2 of em to mates so 50e for 2.3... N that's only to mates lol won't sort anyone else so u can imagine what they get on the streets


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah 50e is 75 pounds ish.

What are the wages like over there though? There has to be some kind of trade off.

Over here 1500 pounds per month before Tax/NI is OK.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2015)

nice price [email protected] lol £10 for 0.8 and about £200 oz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry my bad.

100e is 75 pounds ish.

So it's 2.3g for 37 pounds ish.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah 50e is 75 pounds ish.
> 
> What are the wages like over there though? There has to be some kind of trade off.
> 
> Over here 1500 pounds per month before Tax/NI is OK.


nah man the pounds stronger than the euro innit? 8.65 minimum wage..it's really expensive 23% tax on cigs n booze! Rents really expensive n water charge coming in..it's expensive over here but it's a greatvlooking place to be stuck in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2015)

16 quid per gram and around 450 per oz, I fucking wish.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Throw a gf that works full time into the mix n u got urself a cosy life haha ah I'm such a bum


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2015)

That's the killer right there, your minimum wage is only about 20p less than ours.

Ouch!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2015)

I know a bloke a couple of years younger than me down the road who has 2 lads on scooters delivering for him full time and he does 0.8g tens.

It fucking boggles my mind.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hot ashes for trees,


 cold comfort for change


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry my bad.
> 
> 100e is 75 pounds ish.
> 
> So it's 2.3g for 37 pounds ish.


 multiply euros by 0.747 todays rate in sterling


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hot air for a cool breeze


----------



## ghb (Feb 5, 2015)

a lad who was buying kush off me was getting his oz to 550 in ten pound bags, he is making nearly double what i make and i am the manufacturer! he is risking getting nicked for every ten pounds he earns though so i say fair play to him. i even lent him my scales to sack up lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 5, 2015)

rememebr thats euros. wat they worth nowadys/? lke 2p each>


ghb said:


> a lad who was buying kush off me was getting his oz to 550 in ten pound bags, he is making nearly double what i make and i am the manufacturer! he is risking getting nicked for every ten pounds he earns though so i say fair play to him. i even lent him my scales to sack up lol



just a qick post

email pal

and thank you, people cold learn a lot of u..

thank you again


ic3 out.


oh did i mention shes pregnant with identical twins? normall babies are in each sack but identical the embyro splits, ours has so identical fuksake, hopefully ther boys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Man u love having kids.lol congratulations


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Man u love having kids.lol


So does Gary Glitter !


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Relax I used to do 3G for 50 quid, nearly my whole crop....was fuckin excellent until my m8s door who was doin it with me got kicked in, just brings too much heat on ye I reckon, especially while ur growin. Now I'll only sell Ozs, still gettin £250+ for them. The money off single bags is all good bit that shit don't last forever m8


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I know, I only wanna sell enough to cover costs n it's to 3 lads I know well so need involving randoms n if I did it cheaper they would get suspect so all the one lad knows is I get it off a polish lad per oz so I smoke for free... Not out in street corners


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you know me too well mate, think ill be needing help for a long time to come lol
> 
> im good geezer, same old shit tho mate going on crazy drug binge's when i harvest, still growing nowt but the exo fuck all rarely changes 3eyes.
> 
> ...


All good this end man just got almost 10k back on ppi and spent most of it on a new ride lol got 3 big buddha cheese and 3 mango in for myself and bringing on 5 cheesydick to be farmed out somewhere else. the mango is fucking mad i can't get enough feed into them every day i have to give them more their going through 10ml a and b a day.

Yeah i heard about Howard, he's got bowel cancer didn't look to good on the recent photo i saw of him but we all got to go some day.


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck that bridge is scary if you dont like hights or the water that much and are very stoned lol id never leave i dont think lol
> 
> spose i best be off to bed night all.


That bridge is well scary when a gust of wind broadsides you at 120mph fucking shat myself lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems my account is still limited ffs

Congrats ic3, you gafs goina be like a mad house id imagine lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> All good this end man just got almost 10k back on ppi and spent most of it on a new ride lol got 3 big buddha cheese and 3 mango in for myself and bringing on 5 cheesydick to be farmed out somewhere else. the mango is fucking mad i can't get enough feed into them every day i have to give them more their going through 10ml a and b a day.
> 
> Yeah i heard about Howard, he's got bowel cancer didn't look to good on the recent photo i saw of him but we all got to go some day.


10k on the ppi result mate, not that i really know much about cars but whatcha get? mango strains are something ive looked at for a while yrs infact never even smoked one tho lol you been growin it long? hows it yield? is that 10ml each of a n b? 

yeah fuck that bridge at 120mph you loon! i dont like heights,water n im proper nervous passenger when stoned lol ive literally shat a brick anytime ive been on that fucking bridge lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 10k on the ppi result mate, not that i really know much about cars but whatcha get? mango strains are something ive looked at for a while yrs infact never even smoked one tho lol you been growin it long? hows it yield? is that 10ml each of a n b?
> 
> yeah fuck that bridge at 120mph you loon! i dont like heights,water n im proper nervous passenger when stoned lol ive literally shat a brick anytime ive been on that fucking bridge lol


Got rid of my 7 seater and picked up a van, looked at VW transporters but they were to much coin for me so picked up a pimped up traffic. The mango came about after my mate had a freebie he owed me some prime and i was suitably inpressed yield on his was about 4oz but there was another 2 strains in the tray with it but yeah 10ml each man theres 3 mango in the tray also sucking up 5+ litres of water a day to


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

been looking for something new to watch as theres very little my lazy arse aint seen, found some tv show called the peaky blinders is based on a birmingham crime gang in the 1920s, ive almost finished it now but would recommend it, deffo worth a watch.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2442560/


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> been looking for something new to watch as theres very little my lazy arse aint seen, found some tv show called the peaky blinders is based on a birmingham crime gang in the 1920s, ive almost finished it now but would recommend it, deffo worth a watch.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2442560/


Guys in the grow shop recomended it aswell will have to check if it's on netflix


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Got rid of my 7 seater and picked up a van, looked at VW transporters but they were to much coin for me so picked up a pimped up traffic. The mango came about after my mate had a freebie he owed me some prime and i was suitably inpressed yield on his was about 4oz but there was another 2 strains in the tray with it but yeah 10ml each man theres 3 mango in the tray also sucking up 5+ litres of water a day to


fucking el 10ml a day thats a heavy feeder! you grow nft dont ya mate?

i really like them VW transporters, like i say tho dont know much about motors they just look like a cool van, i aint even got a driving license mate but i fucking love them mercs aswel with the 6.3ltr engines dont like mercs in general just that one lol

yeah that peaky blinders is well worth a watch, i only found it last night n already watched bout 10episodes lol fuck i need to get out more lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2015)

Looked at Merc Vito's to but the 1's i saw were expensive dented and been to the moon and back. Yeah won't grow in anything else now mate it's easy as fuck virtually no veg time i switch to 12-12 when the plants are 4" tall and they still hit the roof of the tent been using mykos root packs under them the stuff in bonkers it's the stuff they use to grow 10 ton tunips and shit lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Looked at Merc Vito's to but the 1's i saw were expensive dented and been to the moon and back. Yeah won't grow in anything else now mate it's easy as fuck virtually no veg time i switch to 12-12 when the plants are 4" tall and they still hit the roof of the tent been using mykos root packs under them the stuff in bonkers it's the stuff they use to grow 10 ton tunips and shit lol


i brought the missus a motor a few year ago first n last car im ever fucking buying! cost me 3grand was some sorta honda civic i think but knowing fuck all about cars like i do i just left her too it, she fucked the thing in 3months! apparently it needed more water n oil than her previous car?!? which she didnt give it lool

never again lol

youve been using that nft for aslong as ive spoke to ya which is getting on a few yrs now, whatcha doing back around the thread then geezer? bored? it aint like the old days anymore mate, i dont even turn into a lairy twat come 10pm nowdays lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i brought the missus a motor a few year ago first n last car im ever fucking buying! cost me 3grand was some sorta honda civic i think but knowing fuck all about cars like i do i just left her too it, she fucked the thing in 3months! apparently it needed more water n oil than her previous car?!? which she didnt give it lool
> 
> never again lol
> 
> youve been using that nft for aslong as ive spoke to ya which is getting on a few yrs now, whatcha doing back around the thread then geezer? bored? it aint like the old days anymore mate, i dont even turn into a lairy twat come 10pm nowdays lol


yeah man bored as fuck Mrs watching soaps so either facebook youtube or porn lol. most i spent on a car before was 3k but done more than double on this 1 but pimp hand strong on this 1, the Mrs wanted a van, she doesn't drive but talked me into getting 1 didn't take a lot of persuasion though lol better buying something out of the ppi rather than shoving it in my bill


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2015)

Long time, 3Eyes glad all is growing well.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

@3eyes 

you had a go at this dabbing then mate? the not so new craze from the states of smoking extracts, im dieing for a blast tbh lol gonna get me a cheap rig in a few month n maybe just a gram of shatter from the DN ill prob get someone to make me some wax, ive not dabbed at all meself but had enough extract over the years n just liked that wax consistancy you can easy roll a joint with that n dab it also.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2015)

I aint got a dap rig man but ive been hotspoonin dabs and shit hits ya hard.... must invest in a rig meself


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I aint got a dap rig man but ive been hotspoonin dabs and shit hits ya hard.... must invest in a rig meself


tell me about it mate, the cano i do love but its a mildier uppy stone imo, this dabbin shit i wana blast i been reading up bout dabing stuff can do opium in a dab rig, now im finking a small stone of rock then wrap that in the opium and then give it a another wrap of wax or shatter etc would be the dab from hell lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> tell me about it mate, the cano i do love but its a mildier uppy stone imo this dabbin shit i wana blast i been reading up bout dabing stuff can do opium in a dab ring, now im finking a small stone of rock then wrap that in the opium and then give it a another wrap of wax or shatter etc would be the dab from hell lmao


Ha let us know how ya get on wit ya 3 way dab man ha lol ya mad fck


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha let us know how ya get on wit ya 3 way dab man ha lol ya mad fck


i will mate im gonna buy me a cheapy when this harvest is down the crack n opium needs a lower temp hence the wrapping but from what ive read it will work!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2015)

I was thinking DMT would work nice on a dab rig but would tarnish the flavour of me pipe .....I can't wait till I crop so i can make a shit load if wax again full nug runs baby lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin lads... thank fck its friday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning man..suppose I better install that fan n filter today...this pots not gonna grow itself.got all the rh in my jars down to a nice 59-62 happy camper here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2015)

3eyes said:


> All good this end man just got almost 10k back on ppi and spent most of it on a new ride lol got 3 big buddha cheese and 3 mango in for myself and bringing on 5 cheesydick to be farmed out somewhere else. the mango is fucking mad i can't get enough feed into them every day i have to give them more their going through 10ml a and b a day.
> 
> Yeah i heard about Howard, he's got bowel cancer didn't look to good on the recent photo i saw of him but we all got to go some day.


Alright mate hows things?

I know its cheeky but how much loan did you take out and how long ago to get that much PPI? I just put a claim in now for a £7K loan about 15 yrs ago and was wondering how much I might get back


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 10k on the ppi result mate, not that i really know much about cars but whatcha get? mango strains are something ive looked at for a while yrs infact never even smoked one tho lol you been growin it long? hows it yield? is that 10ml each of a n b?
> 
> yeah fuck that bridge at 120mph you loon! i dont like heights,water n im proper nervous passenger when stoned lol ive literally shat a brick anytime ive been on that fucking bridge lol


I usually slow down to about 60 for the bridge and thats in the summer when theres no wind lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning lads just downloading battlefield hardline gotta be better than AW the fucking bag of shite


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 6, 2015)

afternoon ppl


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

I should really be installing that fan n filter but here I am hitting bongs n reading about spiders keeping pet frogs #gangsta
http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2009/07/03/tiny-frogs-and-giant-spiders/


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads just downloading battlefield hardline gotta be better than AW the fucking bag of shite


Wen did that cme out man ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wen did that cme out man ?


 not sure tbh mate me mate told me about it so I thought I'd get on it like gotta be worth a blast


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2015)

its just a beta version i think, the release date for the game is in march 17th


----------



## Thc247 (Feb 6, 2015)

afternoon all hows it hanging ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon all hows it hanging ?


Dragging on the floor, picking up gravel !


----------



## PhlipMode (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi y'all, was wondering if anyone could give me advice on if there is a preferred time of day that would be ideal to chop plant?
If not then I'm literally about to chop my colas off to allow lil nugs to mature more!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

PhlipMode said:


> Hi y'all, was wondering if anyone could give me advice on if there is a preferred time of day that would be ideal to chop plant?
> If not then I'm literally about to chop my colas off to allow lil nugs to mature more!!


It has to be 4:20am to chop...


----------



## PhlipMode (Feb 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> It has to be 4:20am to chop...


Lol nice one!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2015)

New album next month.

Turn it up for the big beat.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just hme and about to blaze up for the wknd dnt know wether to hav psy or exo 1st


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Scales came a week early n I remembereded to eave the mushy peas out last night so mushy peas for this lad!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Got an Exo and sour diesel cut coming to me this week so that will add to the lineup nicely alongside the Gringo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 6, 2015)

I too am having peas of the mushy variety , along with fat bastard pie, or fraybentos as it's more commonly known


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't fuck about


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just hme and about to blaze up for the wknd dnt know wether to hav psy or exo 1st


 one on the left looks like the zlh


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> one on the left looks like the zlh


Dude thats the exo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2015)

i would have also said that looks like the zlh, both look like some lovely gear mind.

@Ghet whats that thing you cooked?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

Its a nutella brioche badboy just need to up my bread/pastry game


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its a nutella brioche badboy just need to up my bread/pastry game


 Looks fckn tasty that brioche and that exo has terps


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i would have also said that looks like the zlh, both look like some lovely gear mind.
> 
> @Ghet whats that thing you cooked?


Shit maybe it was ha i just rememberbi got half n half ha fck im a tick lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

I need to give up drink and smoke for a while


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Shit maybe it was ha i just rememberbi got half n half ha fck im a tick lol


yeah it looks too light in colour to be exo mate, think you got em mixed up geezer.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I need to give up drink and smoke for a while


yeah butnot smoke, "it's there to help you man."


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah it looks too light in colour to be exo mate, think you got em mixed up geezer.


Tbh mate ther wasnt much diff wen i got them il get another pic later.. wen im hme from the pub


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeh man too light and the pistils are almost red looks like a nice bit tho can't wait til mines ready so I can shmoke some


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

And mek some errrrrrrrrrl


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Any1 talk to zeddd in past few days aint seen him about


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 6, 2015)

Most probs in the land of vino and fine dining mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Any1 watchin the rugby ?? Think wales will do it


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Most probs in the land of vino and fine dining mate


Sounds about rite ha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww man think ill have a Nutella n canna butter sandwich loool


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't give up pot just booze or to be harsh just indicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Don't give up pot just booze or to be harsh just indicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


Ahh i wont give up anytin man ha aint got it in me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Good but seriously cannabis is great!.. I never did install that fan n filter haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Good but seriously cannabis is great!.. I never did install that fan n filter haha


 I know


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

About my filter? Sweet man haha man I'm gonna make hot choc n add a dollop of butter


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> About my filter? Sweet man haha man I'm gonna make hot choc n add a dollop of butter


No cannabis is great ... fck do i know anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol lads hot choc with cannabis butter n once it's melted a dollop of vanilla ice cream on top.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Dollops all around


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dollops all around


Think il drop down to ya


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lol lads hot choc with cannabis butter n once it's melted a dollop of vanilla ice cream on top.


puff lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

Do we have to go over how manly a hot choc is..wtffff


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> puff lol


Ha man hows u been ??


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2015)

yeah not bad mate, got enough red wine in me to numb me to the horror that is this life so alls good, hows you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2015)

evenin all,

I've had a fucked up week. Boiler leaked fucking everywhere. I broke a man with ecstasy in a cursed town. Then concussed myself trying to remove my boots when I got home. Blurred vision, sick and shit the bed(slightly).... Today I moved two skip full of rubble and trees putting my back right out.

and the icing... Got a call from a bank about a cheque I gave to a charity do in August which bounced. The bank account is online only and I never use it so didn't know owt about it til they finally ring me6 month later. The return fee put me over drawn and they've been charging me interest since. I owe them 88 fucking quid. I'm foaming. They won't budge as its interest not fees.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah not bad mate, got enough red wine in me to numb me to the horror that is this life so alls good, hows you?


Not bad man just hme after a few pints debatin wether to roll 1 or hit the volcano


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin all,
> 
> I've had a fucked up week. Boiler leaked fucking everywhere. I broke a man with ecstasy in a cursed town. Then concussed myself trying to remove my boots when I got home. Blurred vision, sick and shit the bed(slightly).... Today I moved two skip full of rubble and trees putting my back right out.
> 
> and the icing... Got a call from a bank about a cheque I gave to a charity do in August which bounced. The bank account is online only and I never use it so didn't know owt about it til they finally ring me6 month later. The return fee put me over drawn and they've been charging me interest since. I owe them 88 fucking quid. I'm foaming. They won't budge as its interest not fees.


been busy then don ffs and that's bollocks banking ombudsman or summin they usually back down if threatened by them ime


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad man just hme after a few pints debatin wether to roll 1 or hit the volcano


cano for the thoughts and spliff for the sleep imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2015)

I could a go a nice hot choc and a bath right about now tbf with fuckin bubbles


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cano for the thoughts and spliff for the sleep imo


Spliff it is so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2015)

aye its a right fanny, i don't know any log in details for online so I've to go and pay at a branch and close it. Was only for 20 quid too dozy cunt I am forgetting to transfer 20 nicker

I miss owt?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could a go a nice hot choc and a bath right about now tbf with fuckin bubbles


Cant hav 1 witout bubbles man ha


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2015)

sum1s more fuked up than me hey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2015)

lol daft as a brush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2015)

wounded, I had a fiver on Katie Hopkins.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could a go a nice hot choc and a bath right about now tbf with fuckin bubbles


you joke about it but I can picture you having a right pretty time you big gaping gash lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2015)

Aww fck hangovers ....


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ha kevin hart is a funny fckr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2015)

who's joking. I only have a shower in my house, I'd kill for a steaming tub of bubbles.


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2015)

i am a bubble bath only kind of guy, the water pressure is shite here so it's either that or shower under pixy piss which isn't even powerful enough to knock the dirt off. you can fit three people in my tub but only one comfortably, think i'll do a 2 hour soak today to get me mentally prepared for this derby later, gonna be a stressful one i'm thinking!.

just been out with the dog and he took a little tree down and dragged it around the field by ours the nutter, it had about a 3 inch trunk on it and he was having so much fun he forgot to have a shite, no doubt i'll step out my back for a smoke in a min to find a nice present.


haze one!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who's joking. I only have a shower in my house, I'd kill for a steaming tub of bubbles.


well lucky for you I've got some space in my pooty-tang tub of bedazzlment...so come on over cowboy...no homo. FINALLY GOT MY FAN N FILTER INSTALLED the sms fan speed controller is the job man she's ninja style!


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2015)

no pics of the set up? better yet a vid of said super stealth set up!.
need to invest in something quiet myself, moving in to a new gaf and the grow will be in the next room.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

What part of ninja style didn't you get..sheesh


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Only messing btw it's only ninja stealth cuz I can't hear it she's quieter Than the manrose but lights are out so ill know better lights on n I'll post some pics then


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Since I'm being all productive I'm buying some crap n I'm gonna bake some cannabis brownies ...really pleased with the fan n sms controller


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Brownies!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

YOU filthy gooners!

each to there own but ive never been able to eat cannabutter made with plant matter in any choc mix that weedy taste cranks up its rankness in a choc mix, carnt recommend enough to make the butter with hash or extracts then you have no nasty weedy taste and can make anything without even knowing its cannabutter.

as for putting the butter into hotchoc, fucking disgusting lol and unless you have seriously potent butter pointless aswel.

hot choc, bubble baths lmfao whats next a nice spa weekend for the uk thread lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

Harry the bastard pulled it out the bag for you lot today didn't he


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

hes on fire mate, but it wasnt pulled out the bag we dominated the game from start to finish.

dont tell me your a fucking gooner ghet? what with all your connections to that area n that lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hot choc, bubble baths lmfao whats next a nice spa weekend for the uk thread lol


Lmao, I've booked you , me & Zedd in for a weekend of pampering m8, nails, hair, the bollox !


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lmao, I've booked you , me & Zedd in for a weekend of pampering m8, nails, hair, the bollox !


lolol sweet mate carnt wait just aslong as we hotchoc n bubble baths (of our own) i love ya mate but not a dannyboy kinda loving lolol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Hahaha, no , nothing sexual m8 !, although I may have to couch up in Z's furr if it gets too cold .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hahaha, no , nothing sexual m8 !, although I may have to couch up in Z's furr if it gets too cold .
> View attachment 3346698


i use to have a mate hes not in the country nowdays, but anyway he had a pacemaker a proper old skool one to big ol box in hes chest, he also use to love to sniff aswel the mad fuck, was crazy shit sometimes he would cane a huge line n just pass out asleep?!? i never did quite understand that but spose it was to do with the heart n shit.

we can spa it hard mate but your not having no gear! ill sniff 2 lines each time just for you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Man I cook my shit from scratch..tastes alot better..no ego lol.seeeee... All baked by myself


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Lmao @ spar hard, my days of sniff or anything stronger than me cookies r over m8, I'm quite alright with it actually now I'm geting on abit. Prefer a coco & a cake whilst chilling infront of the box , who knows , I might even see 60 ! Lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Man I cook my shit from scratch..tastes alot better..no ego lol.seeeee... All baked by myself


Lol, no offence m8, but I thought they were potatoes next to the cake !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol, no offence m8, but I thought they were potatoes next to the cake !


that's exactly what I was going foe with the cookies...like a respectful
knod to our struggles during the famine.


I'm sorry my cookies didn't conform to YOUR idea of how a cookie should look! How about how the cookie feels, the textures,dimensions..more complicated than those loco Chickaz you see walking down *SLAP IN WHATEVER STREET YOUR LOCAL LADIES OF THE NIGHT FREQUENT ** and it could possibly Make you just as if not more sick loool


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Just been up having a look at the 5 zlh I have to take down, their 10 weeks flowering and I'm goina let them go till next weekend, the main tops still have loads a white hairs and I think they'll still fill out a bit......plus I can't be assed lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol no Rambo I font even follow footie mate just seen it on news and thought if you lol you know I'm a ram anyways fuckin goon u try a insult me lmao.....just had an old work mate round he fuckin stinks man but I couldn't tell him lol now the front room pen and inks he's been gone an hour lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol no Rambo I font even follow footie mate just seen it on news and thought if you lol you know I'm a ram anyways fuckin goon u try a insult me lmao.....just had an old work mate round he fuckin stinks man but I couldn't tell him lol now the front room pen and inks he's been gone an hour lmao


no insults for being a ram mate, i just carnt stand these prawn sarnie munching cunts who supports teams they have no links with at all!

ne news on matey-boys reup?

stinking mates lmao beef stew b.o style or stinking of weed?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2015)

smell of cancer


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol no Rambo I font even follow footie mate just seen it on news and thought if you lol you know I'm a ram anyways fuckin goon u try a insult me lmao.....just had an old work mate round he fuckin stinks man but I couldn't tell him lol now the front room pen and inks he's been gone an hour lmao


smell of cancer lasts all day wash ya hands and vent the house and it still lingers, some people are just rottng imo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> smell of cancer
> 
> smell of cancer lasts all day wash ya hands and vent the house and it still lingers, some people are just rottng in their shoes imo lol, not funny


fucking el mate you feeling abit dark there Z, thinking hes talking bout the fucker not washing not smelling of death geezer....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeh theres plenty of arsenal and man u fans round here don't know why like lol .....erm not hear off him I'll ring him 2morra for bro see what he's saayin.....ohhh mate stinkin like unwashed clothes and dirty body lol fuckin reeks man daughters just come in and said it smells like mold in here lmao I've just emptied a febreeze on the sofa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lmao ohhh he's rotten to the morrow mate lol I bet he has to fight his socks on in the morning they snarl and growl at him


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

leave it out ghet im feeling ill now, but its hard sometimes to tell someone that they fucking stink! same as well not quite as bad but that smell when clothes aint been dried properly n have that stinky pissy smell arrrrrrghhhhhh...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

These clothes ain't seen a wash in years mate his jeans had like a oil slick on em lmao.....Yeh just didn't have the heart to tell him man I region he'd take offence but if a BIG if he comes round again stinin I'm a have to tell him man....me dogs wouldn't leave him alone no wonder lmao the dirty little bastards


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 7, 2015)

They burn ya fucking nostrils when ya get close to em kind a people live a few doors down, Fucking crack on stinking I say , great for masking that occasional weed odour , happy days,Noggs & gays.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> These clothes ain't seen a wash in years mate his jeans had like a oil slick on em lmao.....Yeh just didn't have the heart to tell him man I region he'd take offence but if a BIG if he comes round again stinin I'm a have to tell him man....me dogs wouldn't leave him alone no wonder lmao the dirty little bastards


Ide just stand over him & spray lynx Africa , done the trick b4.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> These clothes ain't seen a wash in years mate his jeans had like a oil slick on em lmao.....Yeh just didn't have the heart to tell him man I region he'd take offence but if a BIG if he comes round again stinin I'm a have to tell him man....me dogs wouldn't leave him alone no wonder lmao the dirty little bastards


that leather dirt shine takes some nastyness lol

i dont get it tho, you no yaself when you stink ffs you can smell yaself after a good sweat but that sweat on sweat gives out that proper stinky sour smell have known a few smelly fucks meself im just too soft tho n aint got the heart to tell em they fuckin stink!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lmao everyone knows a smelly fucker dont they lolol at work we used to call him the stentch lmao some lads ribbed him didn't give a fuck lol but Yeh I just can't tell em I wouldn't like the awkwardness after


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao everyone knows a smelly fucker dont they lolol at work we used to call him the stentch lmao some lads ribbed him didn't give a fuck lol but Yeh I just can't tell em I wouldn't like the awkwardness after


i just feel more bad for them tbh mate, in this day n age we all know what fucking personal hygyene is even if i carnt smell it ment spell lmao but yeah its gotta be a mental thing cause theres no way they dont smell there selfs, each to there own tho just aslong as they not sitting on my sofa lolol

just scoffed 2 custard donoughts hmmmm i do love a custard donought, did you make that nuttella brioche from scratch the other day mate? or just buy one n add nuttella n cook it???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 7, 2015)

I know they're minging arnt they folk like that lolol.....Yeh man I knocked it up from scratch mate the kids loved it but I weren't so keen on the pastry I'm gonna make proper brioche bread next time and nail


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mornin lads... aww man we hav this dude in work that fckn stinks and me an another lad hav told him 100 times to fckn clean himself and he does nuthin about it so last week me mate told the boss to get him to wash cause his not gettin into the van again till he does ... monday shud be interestin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

I tell you what's next Rambo. The fenwicks home event fucking sale on a sunday.

mid life gets worse by the fucking day.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads... aww man we hav this dude in work that fckn stinks and me an another lad hav told him 100 times to fckn clean himself and he does nuthin about it so last week me mate told the boss to get him to wash cause his not gettin into the van again till he does ... monday shud be interestin


RATA!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

What a selfish gf, asked her to make me a tea but she was gone to work. Lol jk lads the brownies are good gf thought I was drunk n I'm still feeling it this morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

I've a slurry of canna coconut oil in the freezer. Been meaning to get a mix for ages. Edibles all dayer on the horizon methinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah I'm happy I've only to make em once a crop.. Really eats in on my lounging about.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I tell you what's next Rambo. The fenwicks home event fucking sale on a sunday.
> 
> mid life gets worse by the fucking day.




yeah this behaving meself malarky aint easy its all good for the family life n things with the missus are good but it aint arf boring lol

i thought you had enough expensive lamps mate, you didnt sound too happy about the last lot now ya off to fenwicks for another wallet bashing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

I only last so long on the straight & narrow man. does my head in. wednesday I went on a leaving do for a mate from my local up to a place called Hexam, had a canny day out on the lash, after the meal i dished the cowies out( them purple batteries ) and then the day went west. one of the older lads about 55 lost his legs half way down the high street, we tried to carry him n got a hundred yards. phoned a friendly taxi and he shot out to take us back to town.

70 quid later and the old bastard won't tell us his address to drop him at. out his fucking mind he was. still not sure if he's alive. not sure if he's a homeless that just likes our local. on to tooon we go, asked to leave various regular haunts and then on to a mates bar where my gaffer and the the others proceed to smash drinks all over the bar. got back about half1 smashed my head off the floor falling back over taking my fucking boots off. 

day off graft concussed confused as fuck. missus threatening to remove the pass for future, the lot...

I manage about a month moodily on the quiet then i go fucking radge and smash the doors off it. there's a part of me fighting tooth and nail not to get old. 

fruck the sale, i said i'm not going me backs hurting. shifted 10 loads of rubble/trees in a transit friday and done all the muscles in me lower. fucking agony. could murder a few blues but back ont wagon.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2015)

lmfao

that deffo sounds like a official falling of the wagon lol i was wondering what you ment the other day in that post when you said about killing or something a man with extasy, booze n pills is not a combo to be taken lightly aint something i do often is another where you can easily lose control.

what was the old mush thinking munching e's at his age? and off you aint like they gonna be weak pills lol smashing ya nut taking ya boots of too lmao not funny really could have hurt yaself bad mate but can lol at it now lol

bad back would soon be sorted with few blues, is what they gave em out for amongst ever other ailmont going back in the day lol but its never just a few with us Don would have to be a handfull lol n before ya know it a drink or a line sounds like a good idea too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

aye, he originally said no then saw everyone else on it and had one, this was about half 7 after boozing pints since 11. it was pretty spectacular like. don't think he'd ever had one but in the interest of being polite i thought well he's a grown man if he wants a gan then down the hatch. 

aye my swede's still bruised like, it reminds me nicely every time i turn over in bed. when i actually got up friday i looked at my pc in the front room and fuck knows what i'd been trying to do like. music was blaring the start bar was gone and there was random shite all over. sadly also in the bed hahaha. not spud from trainspotting style thank fuck. the lads doon the pub are gonna have my fucking life when i see them next. as obviously my gaffer showed them the txt i sent thursday. cunt.

Me backs knacking like. my lass gave us a 25 mg amatrip n i slept like a log but was mingled til dinnertime next day. 'special circumstances benzo's' are allowed it seems lmfao.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2015)

i do love a good wreck up story lol 8hrs on the piss then a E for the first time lol and a purple magnet at that! i can just imagine the state of the old mush.

fucking el Don sounds like u took a proper bashing carnt remember any old tales of you shitting the bed lol so i presume it was from bashing ya nut, that sounds like a bad concussion geezer, next step up from that would have been some serious damage i would imagine.

still ya alive n kicking n as you say give it another month or so will be back out on the lash again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

aye both he and I should have known better tbh but hey ho. 

yeah i was proper blurry and had clearly whiteyed in the sink doonstairs afterwards. The bruise on my heads about the size of my palm ffs. and of course no amount of me saying I could have slipped any time sober or lashed it would've made no difference did no good whatsoever...aye shitting the bed's a first for me like. 

thankfully the house move is happening soon so i'm going to be busy/skint nearly all the time. idle hands/nostrils n that eh


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 8, 2015)

lol fair play for trying mate but trying to convince the missus you could have concussed yaself taking off your boots sober is a long shot hay lol plus ya missus is into medical stuff isnt she? n obvs knows how serious it could have been.

i thought u had moved already Don hence the new lamps n stuff, deffo better to be busy tho like ya say once the bordom kicks in the class a's come out lol

i knew a proper wreck head for years, full on alky i mean drinking in the mornings n shit into hes crack n smack, had been beaten badly more than once in the times i knew him was also cut up pretty bad once too, but in the end the cunt died from falling down the stairs pissed up....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

true it was a pretty long shot and yeah her bro had a plate put in his head a few years back after a bad accident. im still saying if i'd not double knotted the boots i'd have just slipped em off like every other pair of shoes i own. 

lmao the new lamps were for the bedside tables mate, I don't think laura ashley do a 600w hahahahahaha

aye there's going to come a point i'm too old for getting wrecked. be a canny party that mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

So once Don moves into a bungalow he's grand


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 8, 2015)

Some snips going today at last.................means i can at least afford fags n shit now lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

wouldn't mind it tbh. Lax

fuckin lanky streak of p....eter crouch


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 8, 2015)

Evening ladies how's everyone been? Not been on for a little while,
Finally seem to have the temps sorted a bit in the loft. So now the girls are finally starting to veg properly, I'm thinking another 3 weeks then I'll flip em to flower,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2015)

Gfs not been pleased with all my Day time naps lol... Don't you have a fan speed controller hulk?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Gfs not been pleased with all my Day time naps lol... Don't you have a fan speed controller hulk?


Evict her & get a doll


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2015)

yo guys just wanna say thanks for all the help once again all cropped chopped and smoking 444.18gram so not bad after the problems i had so now just gotta get more bigger dense buds rather then the smaller buds


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 8, 2015)

Easy boys hope we're all having a nice stoney Sunday? How dya get ya temps up then hulk? Going back to topmax with canna is working a treat buds a swelling loads man and the zlh the colas are massive even the side branches look like main colas still got another 5 week on em yet and 3 week for the exo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2015)

any one use or have used AutoPot Kits (passive)


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2015)

or is the Aquafarm better


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

One downside to a aquafarm is if it fails she's really tricky to turn her into a petting zoo.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah relax I've got a speed controller for my fan but the loft was too cold, I've stuck an oil heater up there now and it's helped keep the temp up 

Out of smoke now and got no cash for 2 weeks this is gonna be brutal,


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

for anybody stuggling with temps try turning your extractor off. i have been running a bare bulb 600 for nearly a month with no in or out vents, room high is 77 and low is 72, could not have asked for better temps, saves on the lecy and noise too. not looking forward to turning the fans back on to be honest.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning lads....feeling a bit rough this morning thank i ate too much late last night lol....oh and one o me Jakes dream as a lady so I'm happy about that as it looks likeive lost the lemon cut I can't get the bitch to root this time round the little slag


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 9, 2015)

morning


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

Wanker palmscale was off a little so I've returned her n ordered another..hate returning shit fucking whore lol on a lighter note the sms controller is the bizzzz


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

fookin love this tune


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

no pics again lax eh lax?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

Feck sake I'll post a few later man its just a fan controller lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

but i want to hear how quiet it is and see how healthy your plants are looking from being kept in a stable environment, your narrative leaves a lot to the imagination.

a video would mean a lot, i'm debating whether or not it is worth getting one. i bought a dimmer switch but it made the fan louder if anything  the silencer also does next to nothing. i was toying with the idea of getting two of those cheap in line jobbies and having two extractors instead of one, then i'd need another filter too

help a brother out you cunt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

I got a dimmer switch for that 6" u gave me bit like u say it just made it louder for some reason I need a new filter aswell that one has about shot it now just can't really afford one right now tho its gonna have to wait a couple of weeks me thinks


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

you've done well lad, that filter was over a year old when i was using it lol, quality bit of kit though.

with those dimmer controls you replace air movement and vibrations for an ear grating hum, i'm pretty sure you are fucking the motor up too using one. was also toying with the idea of making an acoustic box for the fan but really can't be arsed, i'd rather just buy something made for the job.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup speed controller makes my fan noisy as hell.. Now i run two tents, two filters and one extractor. Bet it will work until june 
 
Harvesting bubblegums.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeh she's done me proud bless her but her times up now lol time for a shiny new one...I don't bother with them switches now I just let the fans run full knacker all day long lol wouldn't mind a silencer or something but would it make much of a difference? I need to get a bag of coco as well and a bottle of pk....all me sour kush need potting up and a couple of psychos.....the sour kush x smell really nice now and the Jakes dream it smells like bubblegum can't wait to flip the bitch


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 9, 2015)

So I've shelled out 120 quid on 15 feminised Jack Frost seeds from Goldenseed and the man's chucked in some Afghani Kush fems worth 50 quid for free.

Should land tomorrow.

Happy days.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jack frost ay I cant wait to splash oot on some more beans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

fuck me yorkie that's steep lad. triploid femmed must be a first. happy hunting geezer. shame you can't get regs. a male out of that would be a prize


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

don't get me started on seeds, i must have a million of the twats to get through but nowhere to grow them lol. as for spending 150 on some, i hope you find a goodun yorkie, gonna do all at the same time and find try to land a keeper?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

A lot of the fun come from growing seeds don't it the excitement and anticipation of what's ur gonna get its just wank when it turns out shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

try being part of a seed site and having no grow on. i'm like a dog with no cock here.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

No grow??? What's that all about then don? Not like you to not have something on the go like


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

it's not our fault you can't organise a little grow somewhere, maybe your powers of persuasion aren't what they once were eh don!?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just had a big bag of sour pink and blue cola bottles jaws aching like fuck now but I want more


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

man i was thinging of getting an 8" ruk with The SMS COM 4.5amp Mk II fan controller to run at 50% but last thing i want is to make it louder


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally got me fibre broadband in.. shud be able to share games on the ps4 now ..


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

that sounds like a proper bit of kit pompey, the one we are talking about is a ten quid bargain bin shithead.

i have seen proper ones before where a 12" fan makes less noise than an oscillator i would be after something like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No grow??? What's that all about then don? Not like you to not have something on the go like


just moving house i'll be back in a couple of months 


ghb said:


> it's not our fault you can't organise a little grow somewhere, maybe your powers of persuasion aren't what they once were eh don!?


hahah more like all the people i know who are into smoke either grow or sell or both and don't want any more haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> man i was thinging of getting an 8" ruk with The SMS COM 4.5amp Mk II fan controller to run at 50% but last thing i want is to make it louder


that's the speed controller I have n she's sound and ive a cheap blue fan n she's ninja quiet, quieter than my mix flow fan I'd on before her...ghb my plants are just after going into the main tent,they've been in starter pots for over 10 weeks they look shite n I'm not posting vids here but if u genuinely are curious I'll pm you a video link.


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

i have been knocked back by a fair few who went on to have a go themselves, realised it wasn't for them and then quit growing.

i'm pretty confident had they listened to me and not decided that they didn't need my help they would be still growing and be a lot better off but you can only help some people so much i suppose, everyone has to find their own way.

i'll let you off then laxx, seeing as you couldn't grow nettles i'll have to ask somebody else who uses one how well they work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

Tit lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

seriously though, i think i have seen you post about ten pics and nine of them were of those slick clogs.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> seriously though, i think i have seen you post about ten pics and nine of them were of those slick clogs.


Slick cloggs ?? Ha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> seriously though, i think i have seen you post about ten pics and nine of them were of those slick clogs.


oh I've no problem posting pics just iffy about vids.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 9, 2015)

Or videos of him prancing around in said slick cloggs lool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

ah cool this is the fan i was thinking of getting
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANFAN-8-200MM-1110M3-FAN-KIT-CAN-FILTER-DUCTING-ALL-YOU-NEED-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY-/271161826056?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3f22811b08

the main reson i am getting the 8" cos when summer comes my shed is like a green house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

mixed flow is pretty loud ime. Mind mines size of a push bin so... I'm looking forward to a fresh start. Acoustic box fans the one for me. Fuck knows what ill do with the big td 'silent' fan I've got now haaha..

aye I've a few mates who've done it and not been cut out for it. I call them customers these days haha


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

you got one of these don?







about the only style i haven't tried
i like the acoustic box type but i reckon if you don't use ins ducting and suspend the fan with bungees you don't get the benefit. i am getting rid of my old 8"er soon, she's been sat on the floor ( padded to death of course) with a silencer attached for over two years now and she's just too loud to sleep next door to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

Fuck insulated ducting. Itchy bullshit is what that is.

aye suspended is best I reckon anyway. Floor space is too valuable haha

aye my fans waaay too big foe the job atm.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah cool this is the fan i was thinking of getting
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANFAN-8-200MM-1110M3-FAN-KIT-CAN-FILTER-DUCTING-ALL-YOU-NEED-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY-/271161826056?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item3f22811b08
> 
> the main reson i am getting the 8" cos when summer comes my shed is like a green house


I've just bought this lad..really loud till u plug her in the controller now she's 60% idol till she hits 25c then she steadily climbs....with the sms n that fan i can personally vouch for her I'm only assuming she'll be the same for larger sizes n I'd a CANFAN filter before, did the job...for a yr haha
what's what fan rated at anyways?.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

yeh im shopping for fans now canfans only last a year then it says canfans are the rvk new name i just dont wanna fuck this up again needs a good fan also wants it to work well then i put my other room up


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

rvk fans are good pompey, i've used them for years and i can personally say they are good for 2-3 years of continual running.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

would u get this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SYSTEMAIR-RVK-8-inch-200mm-E2-1008M3-HR-INLINE-EXTRACTOR-FAN-/161480231210?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2598f8c92a over the canfan then ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I got a filter hydro recommended n have been very pleased so far n it's got a 3 yr guarantee it's mountain air filter. Pricy but we'll see.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Feb 9, 2015)

The fan I have is also a goodun, don has the same. I've mine on a cheap fan speed controller and it works good with it. Fans an s&p TD silent fan, 8"


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> would u get this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SYSTEMAIR-RVK-8-inch-200mm-E2-1008M3-HR-INLINE-EXTRACTOR-FAN-/161480231210?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2598f8c92a over the canfan then ?


used a few of those mate, great piece of kit. currently got one on one of those cheap dimmer switches , cooling 1800w running around 75%. it is the sweet spot for performance without rattling and vibrations from the fan, any lower and the engine makes a loud high pitched humming sound. the rvk makes a good rattle running at full speed.

i would suggest getting a better controller or better yet, spend more on the fan, suspend it on bungees and you will only hear the rush of air it creates and little to no disturbance in the next room.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

have fans got really cheap all of a sudden or is that some chinky set ya house alight fleabay jobby lax? a rvk 6'' high power cost like 70-80quid last time i brought one anyway, was from a shop tho prob cheaper online.

agreed tho them rvk's will run for years n years loud tho with no speed controller mind, ive personally not heard much bad about the sd silents either apart from they aint all that silent in the larger versions lol me old man has a few just small one's tho and they are very quiet.


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> have fans got really cheap all of a sudden or is that some chinky set ya house alight fleabay jobby lax? a rvk 6'' high power cost like 70-80quid last time i brought one anyway, was from a shop tho prob cheaper online.
> .


i was thinking the same, defo a knock off chinky effort


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

this is the fan im getting as it will help control the temps day/night 


so what sort of price should i be looking at for a real rvk just so i no i aint buying a chink ripoff


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> i was thinking the same, defo a knock off chinky effort


yeah G i think it is, i had a low power n a high power 6'' rvk a while ago n pretty shore i paid 65 for the low n 80 for the high n no controllers attached n shit, aint knocking lax's fan hope it works out for him i just dont personally trust that cheap shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

walking dead started again is on all the torrent sites, as it the new breaking bad spin off better call saul.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

you got me worried now lol dont know what to buy


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> walking dead started again is on all the torrent sites, as it the new breaking bad spin off better call saul.


I'm half way threw series 2 of braking bad, & I'm well into it m8. Got to get a camper & start cooking lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> you got me worried now lol dont know what to buy


ffs pomp you worry if ya ph is a point out it dont take much dus it mate, fuck knows how u managed that grow lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> you got me worried now lol dont know what to buy


Just get a good brand m8, rvk is v good imo. Don't get a Nagasaki no name !


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm half way threw series 2 of braking bad, & I'm well into it m8. Got to get a camper & start cooking lol


get in there mate, is the best tv show ever made and thats actually a FACT lolol is in the guiness book of records cause of all the awards n shit its won.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

haha yeh well got 441 grams of it could of been better tho more dens buds would have been nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

just found out the old boy that got on it went home for a couple of hours then went back to the boozer. No one twigged just thought he was pissed. Next he remembers pushing himself up off a curb covered in his blood. Hospital & a face full of stitches.

feel a right cunt.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha yeh well got 441 grams of it could of been better tho more dens buds would have been nice


and good on ya mate but ffs just


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just found out the old boy that got on it went home for a couple of hours then went back to the boozer. No one twigged just thought he was pissed. Next he remembers pushing himself up off a curb covered in his blood. Hospital & a face full of stitches.
> 
> feel a right cunt.


purple magnet 8hrs of booze on top and the first time, you should lolol


----------



## ghb (Feb 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ffs pomp you worry if ya ph is a point out mate it dont take much dus it mate, fuck knows how u managed that grow lol


good job i need a brew otherwise it'd be all over the laptop.

that fan is decent quality pompey, we were talking about the fan relax posted, it was 45 quid for a 6" rvk style fan but wouldn't have performed the same.

and if you want dense buds you are gonna struggle in a shed, the temps are too much like outdoors, keeping them stable is key. i did 3 shed grows and none were great, you can do it if you set your mind to it i'm sure




newuserlol said:


> purple magnet 8hrs of booze on top and the first time, you should lolol


haha and left him on his own knowing it was his first time, must have been climbing the walls in the house wanting to dance with and shag everything


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> good job i need a brew otherwise it'd be all over the laptop.
> 
> that fan is decent quality pompey, we were talking about the fan relax posted, it was 45 quid for a 6" rvk style fan but wouldn't have performed the same.
> 
> ah lol thought you was talking about the one i posted


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

shit like that and the fact im a greedy cunt lol is exactly why i would not give some1 a 220mg that i didnt know could handle it, pills like them can kill peeps and i dont want that on me.

6 pussy's lol up north in middlesboruough where taken to the hosp over the weekend on the yellow ups, the dutchies aint to be fucked with unless your use to it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-31247377


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

I got him near as home as he'd tell us he lived. Then chose to go back on the piss. I knew he'd done drugs before tho. What a nightmare.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

dont beat yaself up mate, he was a adult n you where wrecked yaself but keep that shit to yaself n peeps you know can handle it, could have been alot worse Don the cunt could have died.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

aye true. Leah betts springs to mind. Heard about them ups. Were the brown ones not the original bright yellows. Fuck it aye me and close only from here on. I do have half a conscience somewhere.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

body tolerance is fucked up thing really, docs say a fatal dose of diazepam is 100mg lmao thats my starter dose lol but to next man it could kill its fucked, i have mates back in london who into there sniff hard n always on at me to get em benzos but only a few i trust that will just take 1 to get to sleep will i get em for, fuck that shit on me nut....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

apparently he's totally chipper about it said he'd had a class day ?!? Couldn't make this shit up. I should pitch it to channel 4


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently he's totally chipper about it said he'd had a class day ?!? Couldn't make this shit up. I should pitch it to channel 4


fuck it then mate hit him with some 2-cb n microdots next time lol

its done don hes alive n kicking n apperntly ''chipper'' oldboy lol

as for the brown ups??? aint even seen em? but the yellows are everywhere its the new stamp id be inclined to say they just couldnt handle the 220s more than a myth of copys when the stamp is so new.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

doubt he'll be up for it tbh but you never know. Toons a funny place


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

Yer probably right man they'd probably gone at em a bit hard. Considering .1 is a full dose .22 is gonna hurt you. Daft smoggies....


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

been watching that bates motel last few days blasted threw it and almost finished season 2 now, that pyscho fuck gets some nice fanny think i need to start killing some peeps lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

i saw a pic if brown ones on pill report but probably just shit cam/light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> been watching that bates motel last few days blasted threw it and almost finished season 2 now, that pyscho fuck gets some nice fanny think i need to start killing some peeps lolol


I'm in lets swap lists.... Haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yer probably right man they'd probably gone at em a bit hard. Considering .1 is a full dose .22 is gonna hurt you. Daft smoggies....


thats it mate 220mg is way too much for many, i do agree tho that many are copied but usually copied to a similar strength them 50 bugattis i got me pal last week he said they where not the same stamp as he first had but where lovely all the same from that stealthbomber from germany, when me mate asked for em i told him they where a old stamp n wasnt shore if they could be got anymore.

same as the mandy fucking el the price of it nowday is crazy some doing it less than 10er a gram??? that carnt be proper shit shorely, then u got others selling the pure white mandy at 30-40s??? fuck that ill just take a dutchie thats been lab tested at strenght.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

aye methalone or mdxa or some shit grey rocks. About a third strength. Like phet to proper Imo.

Mandy is too easy to be greedy with. A measured dose is a much better plan. A 200 mg clog dancer'll do me haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye methalone or mdxa or some shit grey rocks. About a third strength. Like phet to proper Imo.
> 
> Mandy is too easy to be greedy with. A measured dose is a much better plan. A 200 mg clog dancer'll do me haha


yeah way too many rc's passed of as them sorta drugs nowdays, fuck it im sticking to the proper,crack,benzos n maybe some opium nowdays lol

night all.....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont beat yaself up mate, he was a adult n you where wrecked yaself but keep that shit to yaself n peeps you know can handle it, could have been alot worse Don the cunt could have died.


lol, don't beat yaself up don......the cunt could have died, wtf ha ha can you reassure me sometime mate lol, imo if yer over 45 and u ask for class As off younger lads then call ya friends get ya cameras and film his last moments daft cunt should know better ha ha pretending hes fine so ya give him more another time, cabaret imo, glad hes breathing tho tbf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

well that's it nobody died it'll be reet!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> have fans got really cheap all of a sudden or is that some chinky set ya house alight fleabay jobby lax? a rvk 6'' high power cost like 70-80quid last time i brought one anyway, was from a shop tho prob cheaper online.
> 
> agreed tho them rvk's will run for years n years loud tho with no speed controller mind, ive personally not heard much bad about the sd silents either apart from they aint all that silent in the larger versions lol me old man has a few just small one's tho and they are very quiet.


It's the same make n model Gary got a yr ago....could only find it when Gary posted the link so bookmarked it..she's amazing, chinese yes,godzilla proof... Yes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

Morning lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

They abused a trusted position working with vulnerable children n that's all they got? Wank


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yorkie email mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 10, 2015)

Easy lads how's it going?
Relax that blue fan u got is a good bit of kit I got one a cpl years ago and I'm still using it with no probs, I've recommended it to a few ppl, I think ice also has one 1, They ain't no shitty chinky product either, they are Swiftair


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3348363


mitigating factors was they were wasted and wouldn't normally give coke out at 5 am to kids lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

Time for another run......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me yorkie that's steep lad. shame you can't get regs. a male out of that would be a prize


Aye it's that stuff of legends weed I told you about a couple of years ago with the dodgy email payment process.
Turns out he takes PayPal and is legit, tracking number the lot.
English lad too, from Oldham.

Can get regs, I'm having a dabble with these fems before trying to buy bulk regs to hunt with if proper.
It seems they have a decent offer on fem 100's but not reg 100's, we'll see yet.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 10, 2015)

morning guy just order the fan a new* *LUMII digi and the sms fanspeed while im on it is it worth getting the 400w mh for veg ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

In fact the postie's just landed with em now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> i hope you find a goodun yorkie, gonna do all at the same time and find try to land a keeper?


One by one I think.

Do a tent full of one then another to compare, dropping the weaker one as I go along.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

16 Jack Frost beans instead of the listed 15 too.

Sweet.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah,fuck u newuserlol


couldnt give a fuck if the whole thread has one lol its still a cheap knockoff using inferior parts etc at that sort of price, as i said in me other post i hope it works out for you i just personally dont trust that cheap shit.

actually i dont hope it works out for ya now i hope it burns ya fucking house down lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> couldnt give a fuck if the whole thread has one lol its still a cheap knockoff using inferior parts etc at that sort of price, as i said in me other post i hope it works out for you i just personally dont trust that cheap shit.
> 
> actually i dont hope it works out for ya now i hope it burns ya fucking house down lmao


Loool..well according to fan readers digest it gets a FANtastic 5/5...it's distributed by fansforless i should be grand they seem to look legit..consistent feedback on ebay n they even got a company graphic...totes legit


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool..well according to fan readers digest it gets a FANtastic 5/5...it's distributed by fansforless i should be grand they seem to look legit..consistent feedback on ebay n they even got a company graphic...totes legit


im shore ya will be mate, sounds like you done ya research, is outragreously cheap tho lax a rvk etc with a controller attached like that will cost you more than double that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

...the controller didn't come attached lol I bought the sms twin at auction for cheap when I started out. Just didn't cop on to think my manrose was two speed so wouldn't work in the fan speed controller so never got around to trying the sms till now...fan cost me a little less than other rvks n she's a fucking beast man! When I got her I plugged her on in the kitchen n it was scary man haha but into the fan speed controller she's a ninja


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ...the controller didn't come attached lol I bought the sms twin at auction for cheap when I started out. Just didn't cop on to think my manrose was two speed so wouldn't work in the fan speed controller so never got around to trying the sms till now...fan cost me a little less than other rvks n she's a fucking beast man! When I got her I plugged her on in the kitchen n it was scary man haha but into the fan speed controller she's a ninja


we are unravaling the mystery of the cheap fan now lol a low power 6'' rvk will cost ya 60ish so it aint all that ''outrageously'' cheap then lol

i thought it was one of them ones with the controller built in.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

been using rvk fans, my oldest is an 8 inch high flow one that's been running for 5 years continuously, 2 years ago I found a soft toy in it literally caught up in the blades, removed it and its better than ever lol solid kit, but that's nothing, 20 years ago I bought a cheap cage desk fan for the summer in my office lent it to a colleague for 5 years then put it in my veg tent for its last legs but that cunt has been running continuously for 5 years too, cost me a fiver


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 10, 2015)

just the luck of the draw then really


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> we are unravaling the mystery of the cheap fan now lol a low power 6'' rvk will cost ya 60ish so it aint all that ''outrageously'' cheap then lol
> 
> i thought it was one of them ones with the controller built in.


nah man seriously she's a sound bit of power......if the power doesn't blow you away I'm sure the prices will


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

you on commission lax?

pluged straight in...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Yorkie n zeddd u guys might find this interesting
ttp://rhodiumio4b7b4rm.onion


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you on commission lax?
> 
> pluged straight in...


That's right Don, straight in to the wall no need to dance with the devil trying to wire up this beast!! What I got here is a bona-fide 6" blowing machine that's as practical as she is eye catching..i assure you women will be lining up outside your grow trying to cop a feel of this beast!! And all at a mind blowing affordable price!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

Is that the door to door man coming out in ya there lax?

if them slippers could talk lads.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is that the door to door man coming out in ya there lax?
> 
> if them slippers could talk lads.....


It's the bargain hunter in me. The one with an eagles eye for value!...luckily I've literally my feet in their mouths haha...only thing I can hear since I got the new fan is the sound of all the extra money i saved on this bargain


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

lax its a shit fan if you dont have to wire em yourself, they are shit and no woman will touch u after seeing you plug and go, sorry man not my rules bitches be cray


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

everyone has their kinks lax lad. 

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/slipperfetishgroup/info


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lax its a shit fan if you dont have to wire em yourself, they are shit and no woman will touch u after seeing you plug and go, sorry man not my rules bitches be cray


 nothing says you're getting laid like a fucking blue fan, you've got to be having a laugh to thinking different n the plug n play aspect gives me more free time to clean all that pussy juice off my kicks n fan...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyone has their kinks lax lad.
> 
> https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/slipperfetishgroup/info


if your browsing history could talk haha


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nothing says you're getting laid like a fucking blue fan, you've got to be having a laugh to thinking different n the plug n play aspect gives me more free time to clean all that pussy juice off my kicks n fan...


I bet u especially bought one that was ready cos u don't wana break your nails fiddling about with screwdrivers and scary wires? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yorkie n zeddd u guys might find this interesting
> ttp://rhodiumio4b7b4rm.onion


Erowid has been hosting a mirror of the old Rhodium site archive (post Hive) on the regular net since it went down years ago mate.

*https://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/index.html*



And I've got Srike's legendary synthesis book in PDF. 

*http://www.amazon.com/Total-Synthesis-II-Strike/dp/096582912X*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> if your browsing history could talk haha


set to auto delete man. waaay too dangerous


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)

Incognito for the win.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

ah yes the wank window. for the more discerning pervert haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 10, 2015)

lol that 4" moves more air then this shity 6" i been useing


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

has your man hashasin fallen for the charms of ya blue fan lax n on his way over for a feel lol the cunt has gone on vacation again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Wouldn't blame him tbh it's a lovely fan lol last time he went on vacation he didn't come back haha hopefully he's just restocking or waiting on funds to clear. lovely bit of hash isn't it?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wouldn't blame him tbh it's a lovely fan lol last time he went on vacation he didn't come back haha hopefully he's just restocking or waiting on funds to clear. lovely bit of hash isn't it?


yeah its a cracking bit of hash i was gonna get a half (well 15g) today from him, took me fucking ages to get the coins sorted aswel then i go to order and the fucker is on vacation, went with spanishcream n peacenpot instead, then fucked up and left meself 0.02 short of some dexerdrine! gonna leave it and hope the coin prices rise over the next couple of days aint a great deal you can get with 0.12 really is there.

hashasin on hols, spanishcream just cancelled my order claiming that agora is due to be raided by the feds anyday? strange.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Sick dose man...why do they think agoras being raided??


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sick dose man...why do they think agoras being raided??


fuck knows mate, i think hes chatting shit n just paranoid about the downtime recently.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 10, 2015)

Evening ladies,
How are we all? I'm getting pished and high as fuck,


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 10, 2015)

So that smelly cunt arrived in to work clean tday il be interested to see how long it lasts ha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

hashasin was changing up his listings, the fuckers back now lol but i spent me coin o well vals n dex instead of hash.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

This exactly what I wanna buy newuserlol lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This exactly what I wanna buy newuserlol lol


im gonna take the 4 at once this time, with 4-5 vals should be a niiiice lil buzz do like the old upper/downer combo.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im gonna take the 4 at once this time, with 4-5 vals should be a niiiice lil buzz do like the old upper/downer combo.


you inventing new ways to kill boredom mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Aaaah definitely wanna try zues ones n the dexy for trimming would be great


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you inventing new ways to kill boredom mate?


mate thats a mild behaving meself buzz, a real upper/downer combo would go something like 20-30 2mg clonzepam whilst smoking a shitload of crack n sniffing also then finish the night off with some opium or smack or ket lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aaaah definitely wanna try zues ones n the dexy for trimming would be great


i think your like the dex mate, not too heavy so it aint like ya oldtimes but its heavy enough to enjoy, and zue's vals are proper script shit carnt go wrong there well unless you take a shitload with loads of other drugs and deceide to go for a naked walk lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2015)

Which of his vals do u recommend btw?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Which of his vals do u recommend btw?


imo lax activis are better than teva and yeah ive tested and compared both many time lol some dodgy generics can be even better tho sometimes they proper fuck up the dosage n your have so called 10mg but its more like 20mg but thats very hit n miss, stick to the script shit n activis imo

best benzo for rec use is clonzepam 2mg tho, hits harder n last longer than diazepam, maligan is ya man for them.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate thats a mild behaving meself buzz, a real upper/downer combo would go something like 20-30 2mg clonzepam whilst smoking a shitload of crack n sniffing also then finish the night off with some opium or smack or ket lol


worst combo I did was full roast dinner with all the trimmings followed by an out of body experience on massive lines of ket, puked litres of chunks but had to lie in it cos I was paralysed


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> worst combo I did was full roast dinner with all the trimmings followed by an out of body experience on massive lines of ket, puked litres of chunks but had to lie in it cos I was paralysed


k-hole lolol you carnt move for shit n see yaself in a 3rd person, i member being real young bout 16 n first time we got hold of ket we didnt know to just do small lines and we have all done big huge ones, everyones gone into the hole, i thought i was dead n can still remeber seeing meself laying there paralyesed but i was floating above looking down on me lol

i came out of it first, n then found me mate in the toilet on all fours stroking the toilet paper repeating himself that it feels like carpet man it feels like carpet lol another mate i then found at the bottom of the stairs still deep in the hole dunno if he fell down em or what lol

arrr the k-hole it can be a nice place if ya use to it, ket is in very high demand right now there is a major shortage, price has gone from 15-20 a gram to 50-80 in less than a year! dont spose you know any friendly vets??? lolol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> worst combo I did was full roast dinner with all the trimmings followed by an out of body experience on massive lines of ket, puked litres of chunks but had to lie in it cos I was paralysed


I'm a bit of a pussy but the worst I done was drinking cider and smoking bottle and buckets. I was cramped over with spew dribbling out of my mouth with one of my so called mates rolling on me and another one kicking me in the guts trying to get me up off the floor. I couldn't speak to tell them to get off. Drinking cider with pills was a cunt too. I went out for a walk with one of my mates and we span out. We could hear what sounded like a tribe of Indians and we thought we had guns and where waiting for them to come and kill us like in Zulu lol. When we left out hiding place i saw all my mates laying dead with tomb stones above their heads. It was the brown speckled Rolls Royce pills going round in the early 2000's.

Ive been a busy boy the last few days trying to board up the rest of my attic and make a chicken run out my back garden. Ive made a start on it but just get distracted lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> k-hole lolol you carnt move for shit n see yaself in a 3rd person, i member being real young bout 16 n first time we got hold of ket we didnt know to just do small lines and we have all done big huge ones, everyones gone into the hole, i thought i was dead n can still remeber seeing meself laying there paralyesed but i was floating above looking down on me lol
> 
> i came out of it first, n then found me mate in the toilet on all fours stroking the toilet paper repeating himself that it feels like carpet man it feels like carpet lol another mate i then found at the bottom of the stairs still deep in the hole dunno if he fell down em or what lol
> 
> arrr the k-hole it can be a nice place if ya use to it, ket is in very high demand right now there is a major shortage, price has gone from 15-20 a gram to 50-80 in less than a year! dont spose you know any friendly vets??? lolol


 yeah ide never heard of a k hole and tbh I wasn't in a hole I was out there, wasn't my first OBE either that happened at 10 yoa lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

I once did a 3 x dose of ayahuasca, just went to a place like an old colour tv that has no signal but is flickering with brightly coloured static and stayed there for 2 hours holding onto the floor and puking and shitting in a bucket in the jungle was great lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

my maddest combo didnt end very well but was fun at the time well until i woke up in the hosp anyway lol was yrs ago in me youth, was canning the vals n sniff all morning then ive gone round me mates and talking to his gran who was a high up nurse looking after the near dying peeps she knew i was a mash head n i was pretty wrecked at the time anyway bout lunchtime lol anyway ive gone on about oxy and how im trying to get hold of em and booom shes like i have them sambo you want some??? course i facking do lol she gave me 4 20s 2-3 40s a 1 80 the mad fuck, ive then continued the day sniffing n munching vals but also taking these oxy and cause of the coke i was really wasnt feeling much of them and giving it the large that they are shite n yanks are pussy's for how mad for them they are.

got to the end of the night n i was looking after a friends flat whilst he went fishing for the night, ive prob sniffed about a 8th by then taken 30-40vals n all the oxy bar the 80mg, everyone left the flat n i thought it would be a good idea to take the 80mg and have a bath thats the last i remember apart from waking up in the hosp, me mate had come home early cause the weather was shit and found me near dead in the bath, paramedics said i was minits away from dieing and i must have been in the bath for hrs n hrs cause i had all these pressure sores all over me, spent a full wk in the hosp the first few days i was totally out me nut still the drugs had fucked me up badly, i ripped a cafeta out me nob i member that just kept pulling it then finally yanked it out blood pissing out me nob i then collapsed on the floor of the bed rolling around in agony n remember a
nurse coming into the room n saying n a carribean accent ''you silly boy'' lol

drugs are bad mkay lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

lool cant top that one mate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

last thing you want when ya pising out yer bell end is some African matron givin u a guilt trip imo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

fuck all im proud of mate, but a true story all the same.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

oh its not boasting and being proud , its semi-anonymously confessing to being a flawed human and the events this creates, most of which are funny in retrospect, certainly didn't find it funny being carried off a plane....at the time lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh its not boasting and being proud , its semi-anonymously confessing to being a flawed human and the events this creates, most of which are funny in retrospect, certainly didn't find it funny being carried off a plane....at the time lol


dont get me started on plane events lmao i still cringe at me ''experience'' i was proper giving the gun cops the biggun until the cunt pinned me up against the side of the walkway bit of the plane n told me to shut the fuck up lol i didnt argue after that lol

''its semi-anonymously confessing to being a flawed human and the events this creates, most of which are funny in retrospect''

i could never have wrote that but yes mate spot on.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont get me started on plane events lmao i still cringe at me ''experience'' i was proper giving the gun cops the biggun until the cunt pinned me up against the side of the walkway bit of the plane n told me to shut the fuck up lol i didnt argue after that lol
> 
> ''its semi-anonymously confessing to being a flawed human and the events this creates, most of which are funny in retrospect''
> 
> i could never have wrote that but yes mate spot on.


I was 19 and had a gun pulled on me in Washington state when I was hitch hiking down the west coast, he told me to get in the fukin car with my blonde gf before thr niggras got me and sold ma woman, so of course we accepted the kind offer of a lift fuk me was a funny ride this ole waster was tooled up and ready for race war lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I was 19 and had a gun pulled on me in Washington state when I was hitch hiking down the west coast, he told me to get in the fukin car with my blonde gf before thr niggras got me and sold ma woman, so of course we accepted the kind offer of a lift fuk me was a funny ride this ole waster was tooled up and ready for race war lol


thats qaulity mate, i knew u had travelled alot but didnt think you had done the states i member me dad years ago the mad fucker going over there looking for building work good luck with how ever many million wetbacks doing the same, he had a few dodgy experiences, ive always quite fancied a look at the states but never been.

spent quite a bit of time in canada but never the states, me missus has a sister living over there in atlanta would love to go one day n visit but the mad bitch was caught in boston smuggling khat yrs ago so prob wouldnt get a visa etc.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats qaulity mate, i knew u had travelled alot but didnt think you had done the states i member me dad years ago the mad fucker going over there looking for building work good luck with how ever many million wetbacks doing the same, he had a few dodgy experiences, ive always quite fancied a look at the states but never been.
> 
> spent quite a bit of time in canada but never the states, me missus has a sister living over there in atlanta would love to go one day n visit but the mad bitch was caught in boston smuggling khat yrs ago so prob wouldnt get a visa etc.


lol did the same and im about ya dads age prob thort I could get building labour in Canada so went over there with a one way ticket and £340 thinking I could party for a week then get some site work cos I had a trade, well a blagged one lol,but evry cunt was strait so set up a house cleaning biz with a garden makeover chucked in but got caught raiding the cusomers fridges to survive oh and was banging a few of the customers too, still lasted 6 months with fuk all to start


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol did the same and im about ya dads age prob thort I could get building labour in Canada so went over there with a one way ticket and £340 thinking I could party for a week then get some site work cos I had a trade, well a blagged one lol,but evry cunt was strait so set up a house cleaning biz with a garden makeover chucked in but got caught raiding the cusomers fridges to survive oh and was banging a few of the customers too, still lasted 6 months with fuk all to start


lmao fuck we got some storys between us mate but your nowt like me dad or his age me dad is a cunt n old u are neither old or a cunt....

family life nowdays tho hay mate same for me, and its all good i love it but remembering the wreck up old days is always fun.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2015)

Family is the most important forsure and tames the test rages of single life as long as its being put out lol the muzzas beat their mrs if they don't sleep with em lol says to in their book http://quran.com/4/34, ha ha as for getting wrecked im having to seriously think about the booze, obv my last dieing lungful will be g so no fear of abandoning that crutch anytime soon lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Family is the most important forsure and tames the test rages of single life as long as its being put out lol the muzzas beat their mrs if they don't sleep with em lol says to in their book http://quran.com/4/34, ha ha as for getting wrecked im having to seriously think about the booze, obv my last dieing lungful will be g so no fear of abandoning that crutch anytime soon lol


im drinking spirits mate most nights n im not fucking stupid ya liver can only take so much, i seriously think about it all the time and i need to stop it i dont wana die young n leave me kids to deal with that shit but the booze is as you have said many times the silent H ive taken every drug known to man bar very few but the booze has gripped me like no other and it fucking gets me down Z cause i know what im doing to meself mate.

im going bed mate pissed up once again, but i seriously do feel very addicted to booze....

night all.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> my maddest combo didnt end very well but was fun at the time well until i woke up in the hosp anyway lol was yrs ago in me youth, was canning the vals n sniff all morning then ive gone round me mates and talking to his gran who was a high up nurse looking after the near dying peeps she knew i was a mash head n i was pretty wrecked at the time anyway bout lunchtime lol anyway ive gone on about oxy and how im trying to get hold of em and booom shes like i have them sambo you want some??? course i facking do lol she gave me 4 20s 2-3 40s a 1 80 the mad fuck, ive then continued the day sniffing n munching vals but also taking these oxy and cause of the coke i was really wasnt feeling much of them and giving it the large that they are shite n yanks are pussy's for how mad for them they are.
> 
> got to the end of the night n i was looking after a friends flat whilst he went fishing for the night, ive prob sniffed about a 8th by then taken 30-40vals n all the oxy bar the 80mg, everyone left the flat n i thought it would be a good idea to take the 80mg and have a bath thats the last i remember apart from waking up in the hosp, me mate had come home early cause the weather was shit and found me near dead in the bath, paramedics said i was minits away from dieing and i must have been in the bath for hrs n hrs cause i had all these pressure sores all over me, spent a full wk in the hosp the first few days i was totally out me nut still the drugs had fucked me up badly, i ripped a cafeta out me nob i member that just kept pulling it then finally yanked it out blood pissing out me nob i then collapsed on the floor of the bed rolling around in agony n remember a
> nurse coming into the room n saying n a carribean accent ''you silly boy'' lol
> ...


i remember having a freak out on speed in Belgium,ending up in hospital the doc asking me if I'd taken anything as he checks my heart rate to which I replied "nope" long story short they give me this thing to bring me out of it n it was fucking amazing, I was tripping my nuts off for ages n seeing shit was convinced ppl had ratted me out n everything was heavy tbh but man I wish I knew that drug was great!! Mind I'd not slept in a few days at the time but wow tripping balls tied to a bed haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i remember having a freak out on speed in Belgium,ending up in hospital the dog asking me if I'd taken anything as he checks my heart rate to which I replied "nope" long story short they give me this thing to bring me out of it n it was fucking amazing, I was tripping my nuts off for ages n seeing shit was convinced ppl had ratted me out n everything was heavy tbh but man I wish I knew that drug was great!! Mind I'd not slept in a few days at the time but wow tripping balls tied to a bed haha


U must a been tripin hard if u taut it was a dog checkin ur heart rate ha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

fuck i need to stop drinking, im like a proper old pisshead telling the same old storys once im drunk i remind meself of me old man and i dont get on too much with him, but remember listening to the same old fucking storys nights after night.

morning by the way.

fry up is needed today me thinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i need to stop drinking, im a proper old pisshead telling the same old storys once im drunk i remind meself of me old man and i dont get on too much with him, but remember listening to the same old fucking storys nights after night.
> 
> morning by the way.
> 
> fry up is needed today me thinks.


not at all man, love hearing ur stories makes mine seem less messed up


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> not at all man, love hearing ur stories makes mine seem less messed up


Yea lax is rite man u keep tellin ur stories and will all feel happier about wat we have done ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 11, 2015)

Morning fuckers, feeling a little rough today, think a walk to the cafe for a nice greasy breakfast is in order


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 11, 2015)

fed up of fucking cuttings, going to fuck em off n do 12/12 FS methinks, just gotta get rid of all these cuts an find me some seeds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2015)

Morning lads.


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

what flavour?

you ever see these ffs buy them!, my fav kind of blunt skin, it has a wooden tip so you feel that extra bit gangster.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> what flavour?
> 
> you ever see these ffs buy them!, my fav kind of blunt skin, it has a wooden tip so you feel that extra bit gangster.



This one's blueberry but I've got a shitload in the kitchen drawer.

I'm not keen on those solid cones, tastes too much like a cigar for my liking.
I do like the wooden tip soaked in flavour oil though, tasty they are.


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

rolling a ched joint now in an organic raw, feel my guts doing somersualts already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2015)

afternoon lads. so it's dry as sticks up north. no fuckers got. fuck i've not missed chasing round trying to find fucking green. might have to buy on the dark ffs.

Zedd n rambo, Lax, I'd recommend getting to an AA or NA meeting. once you see those fucked up cunts you'll realise you're still well in the recreational drink/drug abuser zone. made me feel much better. about all i got out of it mind. 

the leader was practically telling me you aren't ready for AA lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2015)

https://forum.encyclopediadramatica.se/threads/the-game-to-end-all-games.20336/


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

busy day at work don?  

weed is a sorry state here too, i can get haze for 240 and cheese for 200, not worth half that imo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2015)

hahah always.... lol

that's it man, i don;t mind paying top end if it's grade gear but fuck sake it isn't close. even the good weed i got last time came with practically everything left on barring branches and fan leaves. greedy cnuts


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

a dutchie ya reckon, get ya gurn on lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2015)

nowt like a good stretch eh lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

you know it mate, that vid did make me lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

aussie or nz i reckon. i clearly hear english, he is called jens or jase and the girl shouts oh my god in the middle.

either way he is not gonna be comfortable in that stool lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

lol im not saying hes dutch G lmao but that hes taken a dutch E aka a dutchie a really strong extasy pill, sound like yanky accents to me.


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2015)

oh fair play, thought he was not well behaved enough to be dutchh


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

this bloke is a proper cunt, obvs a trained boxer/mma beating the fuck out of a load of untrained peeps, the last bloke seems like he might give him a go but ends up getting fucked up aswel, the foot stomps are brutal....evil cunt.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon lads. so it's dry as sticks up north. no fuckers got. fuck i've not missed chasing round trying to find fucking green. might have to buy on the dark ffs.
> 
> Zedd n rambo, Lax, I'd recommend getting to an AA or NA meeting. once you see those fucked up cunts you'll realise you're still well in the recreational drink/drug abuser zone. made me feel much better. about all i got out of it mind.
> 
> the leader was practically telling me you aren't ready for AA lol.


lol Don only reason ide go to NA is to find some customers and forget AA I cant stand sober piss heads, prob not the right spirit to join I think


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Aye he's a bit of a bully ain't he proper enjoying it as well the cunt.....that gurner had me laughing seen that site in plenty a pubs around here lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye he's a bit of a bully ain't he proper enjoying it as well the cunt.....that gurner had me laughing seen that site in plenty a pubs around here lmao


the story behind it apparently was that they where rival gang members who wouldnt do as he said, he was some russian gangster ex boxer got 8yrs in 2011.

that fucking gurner cracked me up i was pissing meself laughing lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeh he deffo a hard cunt wouldn't like one of them beatings lol....gurner looks like a young Ian brown lolol...I want some more DMT I do I need to blast off into hyperspace again nothing beats that shit mate what a feeling


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 11, 2015)

lol yeh a proper beating


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 11, 2015)

All that talk of AA drove me to the pub


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2015)

Nearly bought some blunt wraps till I realised it was made if tobacco lol madness


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol yeh a proper beating


gotta do what u gotta do if she won't do the washing.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bit of exo will be 6 weeks on satdy


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bit of exo will be 6 weeks on satdy


looks good ghet bet ya carnt wait hay mate, at least next wk 7 you can start to nick a bud or two of em n its still decent smoke lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> looks good ghet bet ya carnt wait hay mate, at least next wk 7 you can start to nick a bud or two of em n its still decent smoke lol


 haha yes you know the one mate can't wait to get cropped up get a nice head stash of buds and bho lol might even have a crack at some canna butter as well


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this bloke is a proper cunt, obvs a trained boxer/mma beating the fuck out of a load of untrained peeps, the last bloke seems like he might give him a go but ends up getting fucked up aswel, the foot stomps are brutal....evil cunt.


My PE teacher used to do that to me for bringing in a sick note lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> My PE teacher used to do that to me for bringing in a sick note lol


that dont suprise me where u live geezer lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> haha yes you know the one mate can't wait to get cropped up get a nice head stash of buds and bho lol might even have a crack at some canna butter as well


u not done the butter? ghet honest mate, i no you love ya dabs but use a lil bit of it to make ya butter, you will not be able to taste a facking thing lol just get mongo edible stoned and seems like ya getting ya bake on recently anyway lol dont brioche need a load of butter to make? just dont let the kids have none lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

No never done butter mate I love me smoke too much but while on not working intrkon a few canna cookies would go down a treat like might make the days go a little quicker haha...Yeh I love a bit a baking mate sad but I enjoy it lol Yeh brioche takes a fair amount of butter one slice would iron a man out lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No never done butter mate I love me smoke too much but while on not working intrkon a few canna cookies would go down a treat like might make the days go a little quicker haha...Yeh I love a bit a baking mate sad but I enjoy it lol Yeh brioche takes a fair amount of butter one slice would iron a man out lolol


yeah mate you gotta give it go then, you ever had edibles? i dont think you could get more stoned than dabbing n eating edibles lol dunno bout the day going quick you would lose a week i reckon lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that dont suprise me where u live geezer lol


haha those where the days when if you told your parents you had a clip off a teacher you'd get another one off them too lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

I've had a few bits of.the old lemon cake remember? The 1st lot I didn't like but the second lot was sound didn't taste as greasy....I'd make cookies nice n small to yam down in one lol or I'd have a go at making toffee I think or some sort of sweet.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've had a few bits of.the old lemon cake remember? The 1st lot I didn't like but the second lot was sound didn't taste as greasy....I'd make cookies nice n small to yam down in one lol or I'd have a go at making toffee I think or some sort of sweet.


mate i dont remember yday most week let alone time ago, my lemon cake could be well greasy cause i would use 200g of butter instead of the 100g it said lol

make toffee ghet n remember my sample lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

I think the last one u used kief? Maybe that's why it tasted better? Yeh I'll have a pop at toffee tempos might be a bit tricky buy I'll have a go....lol need to learn how to make canna butter 1st


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I think the last one u used kief? Maybe that's why it tasted better? Yeh I'll have a pop at toffee tempos might be a bit tricky buy I'll have a go....lol need to learn how to make canna butter 1st


no that was 50g of hash i used on that good batch, just low grade pollen from the dn but it worked well, fucking wax would be killer tho! n making the butter is the easiest thing you can make mate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeh that's right mate was hash u used was a lot easier on the old stomach lol...say to make 500g of butter how much weed or trim do u use? Its gotta be strong like


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh that's right mate was hash u used was a lot easier on the old stomach lol...say to make 500g of butter how much weed or trim do u use? Its gotta be strong like


500g of butter is quite a bit mate, for it to be super strong you would need alot of gear i dont no about concentrates but weedy butter for it be strong id put in 4-5oz of good trim and a half maybe a oz of popcorn, that would be strong butter tho mind whitey material if you eat too much lolol

but same as ya dabs it would last! 500g of butter you could make alot of edibles.

also you lose weight in the cook so for 500g end product you would put in alot more than 500g of butter, ghee n coconut oil mix's well thats what i used on that hash run.

when i read about people saying it take a hour or 2 to kick in thats just bullshit or weak butter, literally 10-20mins after you eaten the strong shit your fucked and just keep getting more n more fucked lol cause when you eat it, it release's into your system alot slower, and you know you made a good batch when you wake up still stoned! not groggy but full on wake up still stoned out ya nut lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeh I'm with ya mate cuz to make toffee you need shit loads of butter but then I'd cut em into tiny little squares so its just a little portion but mongols ya that's what I'm after


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I'm with ya mate cuz to make toffee you need shit loads of butter but then I'd cut em into tiny little squares so its just a little portion but mongols ya that's what I'm after


thats what you want really if its weedy butter cause its rank so the smaller the better, but with butter made from hash/extract you could really get ya bake on n make something tasty cause u just carnt taste no nasty weed flavour.

i love toffee tho so the idea of canna toffee sounds good to me, theres vendors on the dn makin jellybabies tho i quite fancy a few of them.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeh man or jelly beans fuckin ell I'd end up on a whitey for sure....the yank are killing it off with edibles as well as u can imagine the fat cunts....they got these things called chewba chews I think...sativa indica and a hybrid range lol talk about smashed it.....Yeh using oil would make it potent but I vohkdnt use it its far too precious u gotta smoke that shit lool....I've seen a nice chamber and vac pump for £250 might get it when i crop?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man or jelly beans fuckin ell I'd end up on a whitey for sure....the yank are killing it off with edibles as well as u can imagine the fat cunts....they got these things called chewba chews I think...sativa indica and a hybrid range lol talk about smashed it.....Yeh using oil would make it potent but I vohkdnt use it its far too precious u gotta smoke that shit lool....I've seen a nice chamber and vac pump for £250 might get it when i crop?


yeah them chewca chews been out for years now, fuck ive even seen they do canna infused cornflakes in some dispensarys lmao no joke lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lmao thats the breakfast of winners right there man imagine pouring your kids a bowl by mistake actually it be nice n peaceful lolol...then yanks always take things tons whole new level don't they and beyond


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao thats the breakfast of winners right there man imagine pouring your kids a bowl by mistake actually it be nice n peaceful lolol...then yanks always take things tons whole new level don't they and beyond







yeah you carnt really knock the yanks for how they accepted weed in so many states etc its a money thing tho more than a free the weed shit lol and that money will hopefully make the rest of the world follow money talks n all that....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeh that's the one they see the pounds and follow suit just hope its sooner than later....I think Colorado made something like 50 mil too much in tax and have to pay most of it back crazy money ...just shows everyone loves a smoke


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh that's the one they see the pounds and follow suit just hope its sooner than later....I think Colorado made something like 50 mil too much in tax and have to pay most of it back crazy money ...just shows everyone loves a smoke


yeah i read that too and then they where all screwed with what to do with the cash, the ''War'' on drugs was lost a long time ago, useage and availabilty has just increased year after year for many a year lol

all should be legal, ffs if booze is so legal and is pretty much one of the worst then i why not???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2015)

True that mate drugs are easier to get than ever before fuckin England tho we medevil as fuck....would be nice tho to grow with no worries of doing time for a plant or the para that comes just after u chop lol thats the worst


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 11, 2015)

Startin to brew sum beer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Startin to brew sum beer


nice one man, what are u planning on?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nice one man, what are u planning on?


Its a porter man smelled tasty last nite


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Fucking wanker valentines day around the corner. was gonna buy this badboy this week n all


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

Not a star wars fan but that hoodie is pretty slick ....well I'vl
e not long woke up and I rekon the Mrs has been beating me in my sleep...both sides of me ribs feel.like theyve had a kickin loo it fuckin kills


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

If my plants were ready my mrs would be getting one of these lol I suppose a fresh bouquet would smell nice tho ay


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 12, 2015)

afternoon guys all my new gear turned up today and that 8" fan is massif lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol Yeh them 8" arnt no small ting my 6" has my tent buckleing under pressure....before I sturdied it up the poles looked like bambis legs fookin anyhow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 12, 2015)

ah i wounded why you had the bamboos going round ya tent just gotta wait now for 5 more babies to turn up that ssh was lovely


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

Them canes have been popped off numerous times as well lol Yeh ssh is a nice smoke man I've got me hopes up for one of these jakes dream I popped it smells like sweet bubblegum can't wait to flip the bitch


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 12, 2015)

sounds nice i popped 2 ice x ww cos i wasnt sure when id be getting the cuttings one has a tail the other dont look like it will do anythink now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 12, 2015)

i was thinking would it hurt to have a 8" duct reduce to 5" just though the brick wall just so i can cut a 5"hole in the brick wall of my shed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

Zeddd if ya about, how goes the P45 hunt man?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Zeddd if ya about, how goes the P45 hunt man?


got an inspection coming man so gunna pop after that, they are fat beautiful beans mate and I know shes there gonna do some dowsing to find it ima pro at that shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

hahaha you n your rods....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha you n your rods....


ha ha lol no rods just a magic crystal and some string


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

i rock a 'magic' 8 ball most of the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Brownie anyone? Really gotta start rating the rest if it she's getting a bit dry now.
https://infotomb.com/nmcof/57513d8b15d9fc9bffdeac637b97108cae687bd885655791e6e79396d71044cd


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2015)

in used to play a lot of pool but fuk me if u havnt played for a bit and last time I tried was embarrassing, prolly cos I was fukin wrecked, but im going on the waggon again diy, managed 2 years dry and felt amazing so gunna try and get back to that started yesterday so got a few funny days comminh then all good, mrs has a big birthday this year so will have summin then, otherwise im as dry as the gobi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

last time I played we literally hit balls round a table too fucked up to talk. at one point my opponent missed the cue ball. 

how you combatting the boredom?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> last time I played we literally hit balls round a table too fucked up to talk. at one point my opponent missed the cue ball.
> 
> how you combatting the boredom?


do a lot of research don for my other work so ill get back into that and get writing again, mite resurrect my love of cooking or just prob hit the cano a little harder


----------



## ghb (Feb 12, 2015)

it is the lesser of the two evils, whenever i've stopped smoking i drank more so it stands to reason when you stop drinking you will be smoking more. being sober is fucking awful imo.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2015)

ghb said:


> it is the lesser of the two evils, whenever i've stopped smoking i drank more so it stands to reason when you stop drinking you will be smoking more. being sober is fucking awful imo.


strait life in this society is a no no, all the easties I know smoke far more weed here than at home must be the stress


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

dealing with life straight is fucking hard. I recommend avoiding it at all costs


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2015)

to a seasoned head cannabis is no worse for u than a cup of tea but booze destroys imo, from within too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm already thinking you should get back on the booze.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've a mate who doesn't smoke has never taken any drugs and hardley drinks lol he's 2 years younger than me overwieght and got greys fuck that strait life lark I think weed keeps you younger as well or is that just my brain lool


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2015)

ive never been much of a drinker. I used to love my pills, magic mushrooms, acid and speed or phet what ever you lot call it. all the hippy type drugs lol. ive never tried edibles but im going to try it when i chop down next. ive given up smoking again for a few weeks till this comes down. i doubt ill smoke again (probably a lie lol). i got a vapair no2 somewhere, ill try and find that, my chest was much better using that compared to smoking a pack of 20 a day and all of those where in joints. I might get one of those volcanos but i dont like the price lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.welfareweekly.com/government-targets-hard-working-benefit-claimants/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

finding a geordie who doesn't like a drink is next to impossible. it's fucking grim up north ya know haha


----------



## ghb (Feb 12, 2015)

think i'm gonna lose it lads don't know what to do.

dominos have stopped thin and crispy crust in the u.k. no mention of it anywhere it's like some kind of conspiracy, md has stood down so i'm wondering if he shares the same sentiment as me because i must have eat a thousand of the fuckers and i'm fiending for some shite food right now.

gonna go and burn some shit, who's with me? it starts here!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahhhh drink


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2015)

ghb said:


> think i'm gonna lose it lads don't know what to do.
> 
> dominos have stopped thin and crispy crust in the u.k. no mention of it anywhere it's like some kind of conspiracy, md has stood down so i'm wondering if he shares the same sentiment as me because i must have eat a thousand of the fuckers and i'm fiending for some shite food right now.
> 
> gonna go and burn some shit, who's with me? it starts here!


Phen them up and ask for it. they dont show the meteor on the site but still do it when i phone


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahhh dominoes is wank its all about pizza hut or pizza express but gotta be a sit down takeaways are always greasy undercooked bollocks with the mushrooms I never asked for lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hate not drinkin in the local bollocks gettin a taxi


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 12, 2015)

went for a walk today to try n stop being such a lazy cunt thought id start walking more n start doing some weights again, only walked for a hr omfg i feel like ive done a half marathon lol proper knackerd, doubt the 5 10mg blues i munched before leaving for me walk helped much mind lol but it was a rather floaty walk even if tiring.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lool Yeh I bet it was a bit floaty think I'd of curled up and gone to sleep...I thought I'd have a jog back from me mates earlier lasted about 300m then got stitch lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> went for a walk today to try n stop being such a lazy cunt thought id start walking more n start doing some weights again, only walked for a hr omfg i feel like ive done a half marathon lol proper knackerd, doubt the 5 10mg blues i munched before leaving for me walk helped much mind lol but it was a rather floaty walk even if tiring.


the blue probably helped you mate lol. i'd be fucked after half hour


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhh dominoes is wank its all about pizza hut or pizza express but gotta be a sit down takeaways are always greasy undercooked bollocks with the mushrooms I never asked for lol


fuck all that, Papa johns all the way lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Woop woop my newport torch arrived...beast mode!!


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

you must live near people of colour and immigrants ribena cause there are only two papajohns in my city and they are both in places you would never choose to go!

good honest white folk use dominos, or at least they used to. it's about time i had a kick up the arse anyway, maybe i'll get back into the gym this year who knows............


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

You sound like you're sporting an impressive set of tits g haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2015)

Sod branded pizza.

Most locals round here do any two 12" deep pan and a 2 litre of coke for about 10 quid.
Even a few wood fired stone bakes.

Pizza Hut use frozen performed bases ffs, it's not even proper dough!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Get some puff pastry, roll it out boom home made pizza


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2015)

They do ready made frozen pizza dough in a box.

I've got some in, I'll put a photo up in a bit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2015)

Trying to ween the missus off shop bought shit for fresh home made pizza.

Now she just has to stop being a lazy cow and make it herself. Lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

i wasn't for a second implying dominos pizza is a quality product, i just became addicted as it was a habit of eating one at least twice a week for years! no other pizza company can scratch my itch now dominos can't even do it i feel like i'm emerging from a tunnel back into the real world. not had one for near two weeks.

i like making pizzas using a tortilla as the base, just can't stand stodgy doughy bases. i bake the tortilla for about 10 mins on its own, then add toppings and give it another 10-15, you can grab a slice at the crust and it will not flop over and cover your wrist in gooey molten cheese lol.

leave my tits out of this relax! they'll be a set of rock hard man pecks in no time


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> you must live near people of colour and immigrants ribena cause there are only two papajohns in my city and they are both in places you would never choose to go!
> 
> good honest white folk use dominos, or at least they used to. it's about time i had a kick up the arse anyway, maybe i'll get back into the gym this year who knows............


 lol nah not all of us live in da hood lmao,just live near one of the pilot stores from when they first opened in UK so they keep it open out of principle, mind you saying that it is certainly getting darker year on year round these parts, starting to look like fucking ilford lane or some shit

dominoes and pizza hut are both beyond shit, far too oily/greasy and look like they have been made by a blind drunken octopus they way shit just gets thrown on in lumps lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

you gonna get a little grow on the go then? best to start before the temps start to creep back up mate. sog with all the cuttings you have laying about


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sod branded pizza.
> 
> Most locals round here do any two 12" deep pan and a 2 litre of coke for about 10 quid.
> Even a few wood fired stone bakes.
> ...


And sprayed to shit with tarrant spray


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> you gonna get a little grow on the go then? best to start before the temps start to creep back up mate. sog with all the cuttings you have laying about


was that msg for me?


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

don't knock tarrant spray it has it's uses. ever tried to bum a fat bird who has a high carb diet?!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> And sprayed to shit with tarrant spray


?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Woop woop my newport torch arrived...beast mode!!


I go to the go carting place in newport. it does my head in when i lose lol. probably because im too fat


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ?


pizza hut bases are defrosted and then sprayed with tarrant spray(flavour release/soybean oil spray or some shit) just to absolutely make sure its as greasy an shitty tasting as possible lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Morning slags so wtf is this tarrant spray then? is it bottled up by Chris? Lool


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

mr t i've never seen a big fella win a grand prix at the karting lol whenever i go it's always one of those wirey little fucks who could have made a good chimney sweep had they been born in the 19th century.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> mr t i've never seen a big fella win a grand prix at the karting lol whenever i go it's always one of those wirey little fucks who could have made a good chimney sweep had they been born in the 19th century.


haha i know the podium goes down in weight dont it lol

Ive never tried pizza hut. i did go in one before and asked for a can of coke. they didnt sell cans but the bloke gave a glass for fuck all. my mates gave me shit for ages after saying he was gay and trying to get into me lol.
i love dominos meteor tho. the BBQ base is the best


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

most of those go karts are less than 10bhp 5lb makes a difference never mind 5 stone hehe.

i'm so fucking bored it's untrue. mrs had a job interview in london yesterday for a job in the cayman islands i hope to fucking god she gets it. i would love to open my curtains to this in the mornings






12/12 lighting year round too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Enjoy getting paid in coconuts.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2015)

fuk pizza that's so yesterday, these dys its all about happy kitchen burgers imo


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2015)

btw the cayman island would be perfect shit loads of money for the same job and island paradise with all amenities to cater for tax exiles, fuk me mate can I come and be ur grow bitch?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds nice G you'll be living like a king out there man.....lmao them chinks don't give a fuck do they the burger looks like one you see in child's play kitchen lool


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

well i'm not holding my breath. if she gets the job she would be getting double the salary she is on now and zero tax, pretty sweet deal but i'm sure as with most things there were ten thousand twats all with the same idea.

and i would happily take payment in coconuts laxx!. if you live on the beach what do you need money for? now coconut water is basically viagara so i'd be like the john holmes of the carribbean. dead from aids!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

so the lad opposite me at work has just got back from morrisons with a valentines card. opened it and realised some twat has put a birthday card in with the valentines and he's got the wrong one.

he's only gone and crossed birthday out and put valentines. not sure whether to laugh or applaud.


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

women love a manly man it has to be said and there is no bigger sign of masculinity than buying a greeting card without actually looking at the message inside. he'll be getting all kinds of sexual favours for that stunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

well apparently he picked it as it had a racoon on it and she likes them so he's golden. he even said he was going to make on like he'd got it on purpose haha this kids a genius


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Always wanted to get one of em "wish you were her" cards. finally a card that would say how I feel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

sat here waiting on my coins to drop into the wallet. need to get the order in and then off to the pub. they've an IPA festival on. think a half of naughty might be on the cards. valentines what?! hahah I'll teach her to organise a weekend painting house hahaha


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

is he in sales by any chance? if not maybe he should be hahah, the ability to bullshit is definately underestimated

thought you were on a wagon of sorts lol, heres to a concussion free weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

nah he's shite at it. his birds gullable. i'm the silver tongue in my office


----------



## ghb (Feb 13, 2015)

dunno bout that, can't even blag an elderly relative to have a tent in the box room lol!

old people gotta stay warm and whats better than a few 600's ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

hahaha the green fingered ones are broon bread man. the living lot i can't fucking stand.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 13, 2015)

alright guys hows it going just a quicky look on newbe but cant find when the best time to give seedlings light they just popped though the coco


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright guys hows it going just a quicky look on newbe but cant find when the best time to give seedlings light they just popped though the coco


u can put em strait under a 600w mh if there seedlings but not clones they need a bit less lux to start wait til u see a bit of green then bam


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright guys hows it going just a quicky look on newbe but cant find when the best time to give seedlings light they just popped though the coco


From day 1 mate, just keep em slightly further away from the light


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2015)

just grown the best livers yet seems to love uvb and terps, it is very strong just been ice skating and could still feel it driving home and a really nice sativa buzz, fuk me u obv gotta get her right and the flav is intense


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 13, 2015)

ok cool thanks they are ice x white widow


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just grown the best livers yet seems to love uvb and terps, it is very strong just been ice skating and could still feel it driving home and a really nice sativa buzz, fuk me u obv gotta get her right and the flav is intense


apparently BB have got some DB x livers freebies atm, tempted to order something so i can grab em to add to the DB x SK ive got


----------



## anzoid (Feb 13, 2015)

pitchforksandtorches said:


> hey guys, currently got 2 ww (topped and tied) and 2 morning glory (topped only) under a 400w in soil, got about 4 wks to harvest, these pics are about 2wks old .. ww first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## february (Feb 13, 2015)

Put them straight under light and give the some root feed mate start feeding them nutes gently in 10 days or so .

PS any one using LED lights they loook pretty good. http://ledgrowlights.theperfectgrow.com/


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2015)

february said:


> Put them straight under light and give the some root feed mate start feeding them nutes gently in 10 days or so .
> 
> PS any one using LED lights they loook pretty good. http://ledgrowlights.theperfectgrow.com/


and you sell this product now fuk off lol


----------



## february (Feb 13, 2015)

im not selling anything, its just a webiste i stumbled across reviewing LED lights, they dont actually sell them


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2015)

just looked at the light spectrum for them leds and they are wasting power producing green light


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> @3eyes
> 
> you had a go at this dabbing then mate? the not so new craze from the states of smoking extracts, im dieing for a blast tbh lol gonna get me a cheap rig in a few month n maybe just a gram of shatter from the DN ill prob get someone to make me some wax, ive not dabbed at all meself but had enough extract over the years n just liked that wax consistancy you can easy roll a joint with that n dab it also.


Just the same as doing spots in jail just with different materials lol


----------



## february (Feb 13, 2015)

have you seen the PAR test results up to 5200umol/m2/s at 2 feet thats pretty impressive


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Long time, 3Eyes glad all is growing well.


It is now fella had a few issues to get past 1st attic grow is well and truly blooming now. Only certain plants were flowering due to the cold but got it sorted now fingers crossed for a big harvest i'm looking at a return to the Dam this summer 1st time for a couple of years it's going to be carnage this time lol


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 13, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Alright mate hows things?
> 
> I know its cheeky but how much loan did you take out and how long ago to get that much PPI? I just put a claim in now for a £7K loan about 15 yrs ago and was wondering how much I might get back


It was many loans over about 10 years stopped borrowing money after my 1st wife divorced me, best thing she ever done lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Ghetto, what were those two flicks u recommended a while back?


loving the newport torch she's a beast!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Tow flicks? U mean slippers or am I being slow lolol.....them torches are pretty handy I got 1 for a tenner its sound as a pound not as flash as a Newport one like but 20x netter than that little shitty one that cost a deep sea diver


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got a male db x SK and he fookin stinks man don't know whether to keep him to nick a bit a spunk off him or not...wouldn't mind having a blast at some magic bean making


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2015)

was almost busted today lol me dexerdrine where hear this morning i munched the 4 at once lol the cunting vals had come the day before and i couldnt resist i munched em all, anyway was wired to fucked of the 4 n still am tbh missus knew id taken something so just said id had a crafty joint babe, ''oh right so a joint makes you grind ya teeth nowdays then does it'' lol i didnt say nowt n changed the subject lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah u watched two movies recently n recommended em..could of been ice but in shore tis u lol..definitely wanna try those whats the buzx off the 4 like?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Haha wank when they suss u out ain't it.....when in first read it I thought FUCK no way then I realised it was the Mrs doing the busting lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh lol the equalizer with denzel and john wick with keano reeves both pretty slick films man


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> was almost busted today lol me dexerdrine where hear this morning i munched the 4 at once lol the cunting vals had come the day before and i couldnt resist i munched em all, anyway was wired to fucked of the 4 n still am tbh missus knew id taken something so just said id had a crafty joint babe, ''oh right so a joint makes you grind ya teeth nowdays then does it'' lol i didnt say nowt n changed the subject lmao


Why do you let your wife tell you what you can and can't do? 
Must be a uk thing!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Its about having an easy life and if your Mrs don't give a shit what u do then I guess she dont give a shit about u either and is most probs banging your dad or something?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah u watched two movies recently n recommended em..could of been ice but in shore tis u lol..definitely wanna try those whats the buzx off the 4 like?


lax its phet mate but pharm phet, compared to strong base n the likes its very mild but its still that distinct phet buzz just so clean n nice, you can eat on it and sleep, im gonna get 28/56 when i got some cash of the next harvest, i think 6-8 taken at once would be a fucking nice rush but a super clean one.

i dont know the science but its d-phet and that is as close to meth as you can get without it being meth, obvs meth is much stronger but dexedrine is a similar sort of phet.

ice pills from canada are really nice too, they are spose to be part meth pills i had em ages ago they come in a pack of unopened skittles you emptied the sweets out n the ice pills where there, lmao at the amount of feedback that said they got ripped n all they got where skittles lmao silly cunts must have thrown n out with the skittles lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Some of the stealth on the dn is slick as fuck ain't it


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its about having an easy life and if your Mrs don't give a shit what u do then I guess she dont give a shit about u either and is most probs banging your dad or something?


I don't think so. She's not into black guys. She says they make her cum to hard.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Some of the stealth on the dn is slick as fuck ain't it


yeah id never seen that before and not again, it was quality but made me lol at the amount of bad feedback n people saying all they got where skittles silly cunts, the vendor did last long.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hahaha hope they didn't give em to their kids theyd be like fuckin ell skittles do make em loopy lool merkovo had some.good stealth on him


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

What's the ludes vendors stealth?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What's the ludes vendors stealth?


good mate, multi layer mbb.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

sounds too easy rambo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds too easy rambo


what does mate? im half cut.

if the ludes, i can vouch for the vendor i had a proper result on me luude order got 10g for half the price of 5g.

if getting away with it with the missus, it did seem abit too easy lol prob get a bollacking 2mora lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm 100% cut mate not getting away. With nowt.managed to make podh fish fingers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just sat and watched an hour long doc on a pride of white lions they be some beasty bad boy motherfuckers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2015)

Sat eye trying to figure out what kinda nail I'd need for my bong. Boggles the mind this stuff.fancy science men wouldn't know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol throw a pic up of ya bong mate....won't a u iversal nail do the trick?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Just trimmed 2 lemon, got 3 left to do tomoro. I let them go ten weeks, still a few white hairs on top, look like they'll yeild 4-5 a plant. @ghetto send me an email if ye want them wee things I have for ye


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2015)

Passed out last night, I'll get a pick up in a little, sound ghetto....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 14, 2015)

february said:


> Put them straight under light and give the some root feed mate start feeding them nutes gently in 10 days or so .
> 
> PS any one using LED lights they loook pretty good. http://ledgrowlights.theperfectgrow.com/


hmm a lot of them are only 3W`s, only really good for veg tbh, really need the 5W`s for flowering n getting some decent kinda yield

If you are looking into LED`s you would do better off popping into the thread below as they really do know their shit when it comes to LED`s
Going to be moving over to LED`s at some point this year and so far im fancying the VIPAR 5W panels that are on ebay for a middle of the range light, had good results with some 3W VIPAR 180W over an Exo SCROG when we tried it in total yield but individual bud size was disappointing

https://www.rollitup.org/t/if-you-are-new-to-led-and-want-help-choosing-what-to-buy-post-here.633304/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Passed out last night, I'll get a pick up in a little, sound ghetto....


 hmmmm looking at that i'd say u need a male piece to slot into the downpipe either a 14mm or 18mm you'll have to.measure it first tho or just buy a universal nail which should fit onto any rig pal


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just grown the best livers yet seems to love uvb and terps, it is very strong just been ice skating and could still feel it driving home and a really nice sativa buzz, fuk me u obv gotta get her right and the flav is intense


Whats the dosage on the terps mate? i was looking into it price wise and had a quick look and thought it was £20 odd for a 5L. the pic was of a 5L but it was a 1er lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 14, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Whats the dosage on the terps mate? i was looking into it price wise and had a quick look and thought it was £20 odd for a 5L. the pic was of a 5L but it was a 1er lol


20 quid a litre im givin it 6ml 3 week flower onwards


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 14, 2015)

What I've noticed as well is from about week 4 when u give em a watering with the terp a few hours after the plants give off a really pungent smell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 14, 2015)

The Mrs just rang.

She said, "Three of the girls in the office have just received some flowers for Valentines Day, they are absolutely gorgeous."
I said, "That's probably why they've received flowers."


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 20 quid a litre im givin it 6ml 3 week flower onwards


Do you use ripen the last 2 weeks too? do you still give it then aswell?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 14, 2015)

I rekon you could use ripen and terps together as the terps is 0-0-4 I thinks....fuck knows how it works but its good shit that's for sure


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I rekon you could use ripen and terps together as the terps is 0-0-4 I thinks....fuck knows how it works but its good shit that's for sure


i like the sound of it. If it makes it smell a bit stronger it'll go quicker. its got to be worth £20 lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeh that's it mate it pays for itself 10 fold everyone loves stinky weed


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh that's it mate it pays for itself 10 fold everyone loves stinky weed


Could even bump prices up a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol Yeh tell em its super cheese or someshit get em payin 240's lolol....well I've had another crack at me nutella star bad boy let's see how she comes out this time


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

...suppose your chocolate star fish didn't turn out so well lol morning lads


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mornin fckrs how are we all ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

Ah shit it's Irish...hey man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 15, 2015)

Morning ppl, out of interest what DN site are ppl using currently? hoping for one that displays prices in ££ not BC preferably as cant be arsed to sit n convert it every bloody time lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah shit it's Irish...hey man


Howdo lax man.. ive come to terms that i hav a love hate relationship with drink .. i love it wen im drinkin it but i fckn hate it the nxt mornin


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning ppl, out of interest what DN site are ppl using currently? hoping for one that displays prices in ££ not BC preferably as cant be arsed to sit n convert it every bloody time lol


Agora i use but prices are in bc


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2015)

you can change it on agora to usd tho if you want.

me mandrax has been shipped, the vendor soon took down the free sample listing lol

fillet steak, 2eggs n toast breakfast of champions! or fat bastards lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you can change it on agora to usd tho if you want.
> 
> me mandrax has been shipped, the vendor soon took down the free sample listing lol
> 
> fillet steak, 2eggs n toast breakfast of champions! or fat bastards lol


sounds nice havnt had a fillet for ages gonna have some pan fried chicken and potatoes and juice about 4 grapefruit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

If formetou gets back to me on his packaging imma get a few different script like codeine, morphine n dex..n a few others from a few vendors, gonna spend 100e on a few different random types...for science


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If formetou gets back to me on his packaging imma get a few different script like codeine, morphine n dex..n a few others from a few vendors, gonna spend 100e on a few different random types...for science


fuck the codeine n morphine off both make you feel real sick with no tolerance, oxys tho have a extended release, make shore its at least a 40mg n that will buzz you out all day long with no opiate tolerance, take the slow release off tho n your spew.

few vendors have roofies now that ive seen, fucking expensive tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah saw a few slow release just never know when ur gonna be attacked by a bear lok.. I know I've probably asked u a million times but what do u recommend? Definitely getting the acti off zeus n u also recommended clomazapam


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 15, 2015)

Also has anyone got a normal internet link to a guide on how to get all this DN shit/TOR etc set up?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah saw a few slow release just never know when ur gonna be attacked by a bear lok.. I know I've probably asked u a million times but what do u recommend? Definitely getting the acti off zeus n u also recommended clomazapam


do you mean clonzepam? they i highly recommend also called rivotril or klonopin you want the 2mg versions, they are pretty much the best benzo for rec use cause they last so long n hit hard.

the dexedrine i recommend but its pretty expensive, and maybe to some1 who likes there phet alot a touch mild, deffo worth a bash tho.

oxycontin but only 40mg or 80mg and leave the slow release on unless your a secret smackhead lol leave it on and they will buzz you out hard for 8hr plus, not the sorta buzz you can hide tho you will geta proper smackhead nod on but its a lovely buzz, not all itchy n sicky like normal morphine sulphate.

Flunitrazepam 2mg from teva, aka roofies worth a bash but not as strong as the media myths make out.

Lorazepam/ativan 2.5mg are nice too, they hit real quick and hard but they also ware off real quick.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do you mean clonzepam? they i highly recommend also called rivotril or klonopin you want the 2mg versions, they are pretty much the best benzo for rec use cause they last so long n hit hard.
> 
> the dexedrine i recommend but its pretty expensive, and maybe to some1 who likes there phet alot a touch mild, deffo worth a bash tho.
> 
> ...


I think u cud be a pharmacist man ha


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do you mean clonzepam? they i highly recommend also called rivotril or klonopin you want the 2mg versions, they are pretty much the best benzo for rec use cause they last so long n hit hard.
> 
> the dexedrine i recommend but its pretty expensive, and maybe to some1 who likes there phet alot a touch mild, deffo worth a bash tho.
> 
> ...


would you think im a pussy if i said I like co codamols lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I think u cud be a pharmacist man ha


yeah im shore that would work out really well for me irish lmao

i forgot tamazepam lol but they are hard to get the good shit from activis, most are the generics restoril 30mg and from india etc n not a true dosage, and of course mandrax highly recommed that shit especially smoked.

@Son of sae lol

https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en install that browser, then open it up and put this addy in http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/login sign up n job done.

u may need a referal code, your find plenty here tho http://lacbzxobeprssrfx.onion/index.php/board,15.0.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

what I'm thinking with the oxy n shit is the gf goes to work early n is back late so if I take it after I walk the dog n she's at work I'm laughing..well dribbling..sound man, definitely gonna get the clom but I'd tried one 2mg before n it didn't do shit to me n it was my mates personal prescription from the docs so I didn't try ir again, felt more off the diazepam...saying that I did take one n I never only take one diaz lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2015)

benzo tolerance is strange lax, nowt im proud of but i can take dosage's that would prob kill peeps and all i do is get a slight dribble on lol clonzepam tho is well documented as being one of the longest lasting benzos and also hits hard.

be carefull with the oxy mind, n dont try crushing n sniffing em or owt just take the tab with the slow release on, they are some seriously strong pain pills.

the dex, your need to take at least 20mg at once to get a nice buzz on, ice pills from canada are also very nice and mild, spose to be a mix of meth n phet but they aint in no high dosage was just a nice clean buzz but really really clean ive never had meth on its own or smoked etc n dont plan too but the ice pills didnt feel like just normal phet.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ...suppose your chocolate star fish didn't turn out so well lol morning lads


 I'm a pro mate!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 15, 2015)

Stick that in ya pipe n shmoke it! Well the Mrs turned into a rodeo last night lool nothing better than just lying there getting fucked


----------



## zeddd (Feb 15, 2015)

just ordered up some NOS gonna fill a vape full of it and get high in a new way, no booze for me still so got get creative with my waste on


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just ordered up some NOS gonna fill a vape full of it and get high in a new way, no booze for me still so got get creative with my waste on


nos n extasy is a surprisingly fun combination


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 15, 2015)

What's nos?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What's nos?


nitrous oxide, laughing gas.

fun buzz but dont last very long, sold in ballons at festivals n shit, is legal i think?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah get a little gun fill a balloon hit a few when ur buzzing..literally a good laugh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lolol I was actually thinking that but thought Nah itl be some psychedelic or something lol you wouldn't wanna hear me on laughing gas shit you'd think there was a group of hyenas scuttling about the place


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2015)

Next time ur buzzing get some man you'll love it! Ppl will call u rushes o' houlihan


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wouldn't know where to look mate I'll just stick with me dabs they get me giggly enough...roll on harvest


----------



## ghb (Feb 15, 2015)

kids r fucked on the gas round here man, all you see in the streets is the little gas littered cannisters everywhere. never saw the attraction of a ten second buzz meself.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 15, 2015)

yeah if you do enough its like a cross between ket, h and the first bit of dmt, done with weed makes it much stronger, ima gonna experiment and let ya know, nos is ordered, lol went to a laughing gas party the other nite and liked it a lot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 15, 2015)

got some nice lemon x cheese and white russian tonight, makes a change from the normal garbage round this way


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hurray its monday time for work.... said no1 ever.. mornin lads


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

Hurray it's Monday time to smoke


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 16, 2015)

What day is it ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> What day is it ?


Today...... lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> What day is it ?


The day before tomorrow but also the day after yestersay


----------



## zeddd (Feb 16, 2015)

Monday you say, fukkit im goin back to bed I hate monday


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


not one pair of tits


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

is that better ya pikey?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 16, 2015)

Less of the pikey u twat ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hahaha stop wearing brown corduroys and ripped suit jackets then ya pair a knackers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ya know its only banter for starters a real pikey wouldn't be able to read this lool


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hurray it's Monday time to smoke


U only smoke on monday ?? No wonder u smoke fck all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


>


 lmao shit I hope that was make up man


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> lmao shit I hope that was make up man


yeah i think it is mate just em fucking about with make-up, id still nail it even it wasnt tho lmao cracking pair of tits n body 2 outa 3 aint bad lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hahaha you'd get all freaky with it wunt ya


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 16, 2015)

Ide fuck it .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha you'd get all freaky with it wunt ya


yeah mate id have a go still lol like these two, yeah the fit bird who takes a wack is tasty but i think id rather fuck the pyscho first lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

In all fairness I am a bit of a pikey, like I do always take a double look at copper wires n general scrap..Irish get off ur high horse I know ur dating ur sister lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> In all fairness I am a bit of a pikey, like I do always take a double look at copper wires n general scrap..Irish get off ur high horse I know ur dating ur sister lol


Cousin actually


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

What's everyone at for the day? Gfs going out with work mates so ill have a few smokes with a few mates over..as u do. Scales arrived today...can finally get a consistent reading on my balls.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What's everyone at for the day? Gfs going out with work mates so ill have a few smokes with a few mates over..as u do. Scales arrived today...can finally get a consistent reading on my balls.


Just got this.. So far great monday.. Would think one of the balls was heavier since its hanging more but they way the same..


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 16, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Just got this.. So far great monday.. Would think one of the balls was heavier since its hanging more but they way the same..View attachment 3352514
> View attachment 3352513


Thats tasty lookn hydro


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Just got this.. So far great monday.. Would think one of the balls was heavier since its hanging more but they way the same..View attachment 3352514
> View attachment 3352513


your Monday wins..how's the high?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2015)

yeah agreed looks tasty as fook, your not in the uk tho are you?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 16, 2015)

Bunch of people got busted a few months back and pricess have been crazy since.. But i got this good sticky for 100 pounds less than i thought  Had to go a few booths before finding it..


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 16, 2015)

Ive put a song on youtube and the playlist have been auto since. Im loving it all.. Means im good high  Pretty stuck also so its a good mix.
newuserlol im in Denmark. Not so far away  You should visit Christiania our very own hashmarket..


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Ive put a song on youtube and the playlist have been auto since. Im loving it all.. Means im good high  Pretty stuck also so its a good mix.
> newuserlol im in Denmark. Not so far away  You should visit Christiania our very own hashmarket..


i thought so, i member speaking before.

hash looks really nice, what weight n price is that hydro? i have read about that part of the capitol before sounds pretty bloody cool having a freezone like that where its all tolerated etc no pictures tho, have read that quite a few times they dont like you taking pics of the area lol


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 16, 2015)

Haha true.. And for gods sake dont run! 
Freezone yeah but its in mid town with cops lurking outside the walls so its always a little "noia". Specially getting 100g. Or shifting my own gear. Gonna drop of 200g in 2 weeks.
1g 6pounds. 100g 450pounds Thereabouts


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 16, 2015)

yeah the running too, i have read up about Christiania a few times dont run it cause's panic lol sounds pretty sweet tho being able to score qaulity hash like that whenever you want and not having to wait for the postman to deliver it lol, thats a great price on a 100g of that sorta qaulity also.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 16, 2015)

yo guys hows it going how else had the sms speed controler i don't think mine is wired right cos the dial on the left seems to control both fans and the dial right don't seem to do anything ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

I've the twin Speed,use it for the one fan n haven't had a problem with it tbh so I've not had to do alot of research,make sure you've ur strong exit fan is on the out n ur weak fans on the in. The dial on the far left controls the idol fan speed (keep 40 min for fan health n that nug pressure) middle dials temps, I've mine @25 n the far right I've not had to touch at all but it's of ur in fans stronger than ur exit fan or some shit init


----------



## ghb (Feb 16, 2015)

that one turns down your neighbours telly.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 16, 2015)

so is the one on the left meant to control both fans ?


thinking i should have got a good 6" tho insted of the new 8" lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

The one on the left controls min to max idol fan speed like when temps are below 25c(as I've my middle dial set) is goes to a minimum idol speed of like 50% or whatever you've her set at but once reps reach n exceed 20 she slowly increases till the desired temps reached...


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 16, 2015)

That video of the woman balancing driftwood and her head was prit pimp too!!


HydroGp said:


> Just got this.. So far great monday.. Would think one of the balls was heavier since its hanging more but they way the same..View attachment 3352514
> View attachment 3352513


That's quite a candy bar! What strains?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 16, 2015)

ah i fucking read it wrong lol i thought one side did one fan and the other the other fan lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 16, 2015)

think i mite have to buy another 6" tho didnt think it would be that loud plus im getting a humming of the fan so a 6" l1 mite be better but would i still be able to use the new 8" filter with a reducer on it 

new 6" fan being around 720m2 and the filter 1108ish


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2015)

Might be Thy have your 8' fan down @ 20% that Can stress the motor n cause the humm, try her @40-60% N MAKE SURE UR BIG FANS PLUGGED INTO THE EXIT PLUG(think it's to the right)give her a min to sus ur room so she'll run @ max strength n shit to sort out what's best for her so be patient bout 10-15


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 16, 2015)

ok ill give it a go 


ill do it tomorrow then let it run for the day if it still to loud ill have to buy a decent 6" aslong as i can use the new filter still wont be to much of a problem


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

Psycho exo and zlh day 42


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 16, 2015)

Watching that 10,00BC fuck that they've just had 2 nuts for breakfast lmao poor fuckers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

afternoon guys just an up date had tent set up all morning and that 8" is far to loud still so going to have to buy another 6" with a reducer on the filter to the fan i wanna still use the new filter or ive just wasted £300


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

You'll get used to the noise lol....what size tent u got? If its not a big 2.4m tent then 8" is overkill mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

1.2 lol its in my shed with next doors shed built on to mine the reson i got an 8" is when its summer my shed is like a green house and temps go 100 degrees in there and i am building a room witch will be 1.2 x 2 x 2 so i thought it would also be better for in there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeh I'm with ya mate what kind of shade have u got air cooled or open bulb? If you've got an air cooled and ur hitting 100° in the summer then keep the 8" mate or go for an acoustic box fan which shift a lot of air and are a bit quieter so I've read I've never used one tbh so fuck knows lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2015)

Bad one man, hold onto that fan...how powerful is the single 6" u got as ur intake?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

open bulb m8 just a normal wings one i just spent about £600 to upgrade my gear lol sms speed controller digi ballast hm bulb 8"fan duct filter green house heater for when lights out and a Digital STC-1000 All-Purpose Temperature Controller Thermostat Aquarium w/Sensor for the heater


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

shit lol prob why i had a lot of problems to start with i got this one http://www.ventilation-system.com/item/311/TT_100/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuck about buy ya sen cooltube or something off eBay u can get em for £30 lol that will bring your temps down shit load lolol u can touch the glass and its just nice n warm in the summer that's what keeps us going man air cooled bulbs nugga


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2015)

Even hoods going for cheap..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

ok so ill buy a proper 6" and then get the Air Cooled Reflector


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

could i still use the new filter with a 6" fan with a reducer ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Exactly all these switches n stuff and the basics ain't right....go air cooled youll see a huge difference pomps......Yeh u can still use your new filter what size is that?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

8"/ 600mm


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

air flow Rhino Hobby Carbon Filter Airflow: 1125m3/hr new fan will be around 720m3/hr


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

good afternoon, aircooled with no glass imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

how would the filter work with no glass or would you use a 2nd fan for the light


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

im vaping some zlh goota say this terps is making much more vape smoke


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> how would the filter work with no glass or would you use a 2nd fan for the light


I got one which sucks after the light and one that blows, the blower one still forces half the air out the ducting the otherside and the rest of the air recirculates, as long as u have negative pressure ull be fine, if it gets to hotin summer then the glass goes in but buds are better without it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

what are the rhino fans like any good http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RHINO-150MM-6-INCH-L1-SINGLE-INLINE-EXTRACTOR-FAN-760M3-HR-HYDROPONICS-/261330427829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cd881dfb5 or should i just get 6" Systemair RVK


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got back from the library with mini me....milf count at the park 0 proper wank lol....Yeh use an air cooled mate like Zedd says take the glass out in the winter to keep temps nice then when the sun starts shining again pop it back in to keep that bulb cool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh ok ill do that just looking at 2 fans not sure what to get lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You'll get used to the noise lol....what size tent u got? If its not a big 2.4m tent then 8" is overkill mate


I put an 8" in my 1.2 tent and switched it on with me in it. i hadnt put the ducting in the outlet. the material on the outlet just sucked in and blocked the air flow and the tent started to bend in like fuck with me in there. i was stoned as fuck too so got paranoid and thought i was a goner lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh man got some fucking power


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

SYSTEMAIR rvk v RHINO rvk
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SYSTEMAIR-RVK-6-INCH-L1-150MM-IN-LINE-DUCTING-FAN-720M3-HOUR-HYDROPONICS-/281144303906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item417581a122


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> 1.2 lol its in my shed with next doors shed built on to mine the reson i got an 8" is when its summer my shed is like a green house and temps go 100 degrees in there and i am building a room witch will be 1.2 x 2 x 2 so i thought it would also be better for in there


I put one of these on the end of my outlet pipe. it reduced the noise on the outlet but you can still hear the fan inside
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-x500mm-Extractor-Fan-Silencer-Muffler-Duct-Grow-Room-Noise-Reducer-Hydroponics-/201287341460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2edda91594


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh its the fan noise thats getting to me sounds like a 747 taking off


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

suck that mr T Mohican strait off ya bonce too lol?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol bloody ell what fans u looking at now? Is the noise the main issue with the fans? Just seen ya last post.... them acoustics are suppose to be nice n quiet but I've never herd one so canna say much tbh


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh its the fan noise thats getting to me sounds like a 747 taking off


ha ha yeah the only good thing about it is I can now sleep on planes, sounds like home


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

well i need a 6" fan m8 lol this 8" is real loud and when i put it on the sms i then get a real loud humming over the fan


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lool made me chuckle that did Mr T...when I open my tent u can feel it pulling the air across ya face lol kind of takes ya breath away for a second


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Aye that humming is a bastard it even louder than the fan itself ain't it lol.....get ya sen a 6" rvk if you got the dosh to spare or try and take the 8" back? They're solid bits of kit man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

just sent them an email to see if i can swop the fan to a 6"


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeh man a 6 will do you fine they're still.pretty loud but not as much as an 8....I need to go grow shop soon and grab some coco and more a+b getting thru tackle like its going out a fashion


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh i just got used to my shity 6" witch has no sound lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2015)

Jaysus I'm in some good mood today.what's everyone up to,and plans?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

im wasting money m8 lol and plans are to get the best i can out of my tent


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothin much just chillin oot been thinking about me next grow and what I'm gonna do...think when I take an exo out I'll pop another plant in flower strait away then keep adding one every 2 weeks till I got 5 then hopefully if all goes well I'll be chopping 1 plant every 2 weeks...will keep me with a good steady supply of smoke and a small wage coming in regular as well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2015)

Lool you'll be grand pom just that 8" fan that shot u back a bit you'll be laughing once u crop a few times...ghetto,living the dream mam that's all I want is enough smoke to keep me stoned n in money lol 



 n my smokes still curing so tasters will be a bit longer ppl, they've only been jarred for like 2 weeks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh man hope so had my 600w mh delived to day as well still waiting for more ssh cuttings but popped 2 seeds but only one worked its a ice dream not sure what its like


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2015)

fucking hell pompey how much money you spent on grow gear so far this year?

air cooled will solve all your probs, a 6" is plenty enough for a space that size and as an added bonus your filter will last a lot longer as there is less strain on it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> SYSTEMAIR rvk v RHINO rvk


It doesn't really make a difference, they're all Chinese copys of the original Ruck patent.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

the thing is i never had the right stuff to start with the 8" fan i didnt relise it was that loud with the sms but i was thinking a head for when i build the new room in the next few months 1.2 x 2x 2 i thought the 8 would be better for that aswell but a 6 would prob be ok with that room aswell lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 17, 2015)

if you are aircooled then a 6" will do 2 lights no problem, when summer comes you will be battling temps no matter what you do. do you have an intake fan because if not i think a 4" would be enough, will still be quieter having a 4 and a 6 going than an 8" with passive vents


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lool you'll be grand pom just that 8" fan that shot u back a bit you'll be laughing once u crop a few times...ghetto,living the dream mam that's all I want is enough smoke to keep me stoned n in money lol
> 
> 
> 
> n my smokes still curing so tasters will be a bit longer ppl, they've only been jarred for like 2 weeks


Sounds like ur oozing confidence in ur smoke relax.....curing for 2 weeks before tasters, ppffttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like ur oozing confidence in ur smoke relax.....curing for 2 weeks before tasters, ppffttttttttt!!!!!


yeah must be gash u pussy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

I've my 8 inch fan in a 1.5m tent, way overkill so it's turned down to about half way, the same fan Cooled a 2m x 3.5m room ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah must be gash u pussy lol


Have u ever heard the like of it zeddd? Curing? He's gone all yank on us, I told yes his head was goin!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u ever heard the like of it zeddd? Curing? He's gone all yank on us, I told yes his head was goin!


well if he uses crappy cfl to veg weed its gonna need a cure imo, he ll be giving it 3 days of darkness yet lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

Hopefully be taking zlh cuts this weekend, goina swap my nine 18l pots in the wilma for fifteen 7.5l pots. Reckon ill yeild a bit more and it'll be a lot easier maintained, the lights just don't get to the bottom of trees in 18l pots....well we will see, all fuckin trial and error ain't it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like ur oozing confidence in ur smoke relax.....curing for 2 weeks before tasters, ppffttttttttt!!!!!


being an Irish craftsman I'm not surprised u don't have pride in ur work


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh aye, before I'll chopped this last lot I turned the pumps of in the wilma system cos they wer empty and I couldn't be fucked fillin it up, they wer off for 2.5 days, with lights still on which will have dried them out a bit. The zlh wer a little drooped but no where near fucked, could've went a bit longer with pumps off. Just thot id let folk know, more so folk that still think hydro is really unforgiving.....bollocks!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh i got a 4" inline m8 they said they will swop if its the same condition when they sent it to me i wish i just got the 6" lol insted of being a knob


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> being an Irish craftsman I'm not surprised u don't have pride in ur work


No m8, today I'm a pure UKer. You ain't even got craftsmen down ther, u got lazy bastards that why guys like me are down doin the work ffs.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh its the fan noise thats getting to me sounds like a 747 taking off


have you tried wrapping a sleeping bag round it or something? I built a box for the fan and attached the silencer to that and it helped but because it was on my attic floor there where too many vibrations.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> suck that mr T Mohican strait off ya bonce too lol?


i wish i could grow a Mohican lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh tried wrapping diffrent things around it hanging in on a bungee strap putting it in a box alsorts


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh tried wrapping diffrent things around it hanging in on a bungee strap putting it in a box alsorts


Did u try turn dwn the volume button on her ???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

yeh even pressed the mute button


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

ill have a 6" here thursday now any way least i wont have to buy anything else now apart from the cool hood


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

any 1 else got the crew for ps4


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have only playd it 1 or 2 times tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2015)

i got it last night so only just started playing it but a lot better then that shity drive club


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all. Hows everyone? 
Been signed off work with depression for awhile ... tablets im on make me feel like shit .... got a few weeks left before i can chop and im smoking whats left of my last depression fuelled attempt at a grow... (airy , early , nute burnt shite) 

So yeah thats been me since new year lol ... hows you all been ?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

howdy mate

yeah the crazy pills can make you feel abit shitty, im on mirtzipine and quetiapine fuck taking them during the day like im spose to would be a fucking zombie, taken at night tho they really help me sleep.

n sleeps good mate, sleep deprivation will fuck man up quicker than most shit.

keep ya chin up tho mate.

as for smoking, aint had jack shit meself for a while a mate sorted me out today tho but its fucking wet or at least a day or 2 away from being dry properly, gave me nearly 10g tho for a score but more like 5-6g once dry and just a fucking tease, av got it propped up against the vents on the laptop drying out lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 17, 2015)

Ive got diazipam and citalopram , the diazipams are ok but citalopram makes me feel ill as fuck, constant nausea, aches n pain , wweaknes in legs etc ... wank mate


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Ive got diazipam and citalopram , the diazipams are ok but citalopram makes me feel ill as fuck, constant nausea, aches n pain , wweaknes in legs etc ... wank mate


citalopram use to do the exact same thing to me mate, constant sickness the shits proper nasty side effects and they never did seem to do jack shit either to help me nut! they are kinda like the asprin of mental health is citalopram most docs will start you off on them.

plus they take wks to get into your system properly, how long u been on em n what dosage 20/40mg per day? thats a touch on the diazepam, is a rarity to get them on script unless ya extra angry lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah ive read they take ages to have any positive effects. .. ive only been on them a week and they fuck me up physically. .. i was on just the valiums before but after about 6weeks i went back as they started to make me feel worse ... doc told me to keep taking them but added citalopram aswell. The vals are only 2mg ones though so pussy tabs really


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah ive read they take ages to have any positive effects. .. ive only been on them a week and they fuck me up physically. .. i was on just the valiums before but after about 6weeks i went back as they started to make me feel worse ... doc told me to keep taking them but added citalopram aswell. The vals are only 2mg ones though so pussy tabs really


be careful with them vals, 2mg aint a high dosage no but taken everyday and for a long length of time you can become phisically dependent on them like smack i.e your body needs it not just the mind.

go to the docs mate n tell him bout how the citalopram are making you feel, i took em for ages and that illness takes wks n wks to stop, i use to actually be sick spewing up sick on em, that was 40mg a day tho never did do much for me, so many of them nutty pills have bad side effects.

these quetipine im on at the mo, yeah they make me sleep like a baby but they also make you hungry as fuck! its just a side effect n quite common in most anti-pyscotic meds but like i need a fucking incresed appetitie lolol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 17, 2015)

orite Robbie I find smashing shit up helps lol, those nut pills are bad news long term but the docs don't give a fuk about that, take these and gtf out my office b4 u stab me is what theyre thinkin


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

thats the trick tho the more you make em think your about to stab em the stronger the tabs you get lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Easy robbo don't sound too good mate hope u start feeling better soon man.....so for depression they prescribe diazepam which can cause depression wtf man get sem more green down ya mate...when I've cropped up and made some wax youll have to pop round I'll get u giggling after a sesh on the ode yabba dabba doooo


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

diazepam aint really prescribed for depression, not for a long time anyway am very suprised robbies been on em 6wk+ that really is a doc not giving a fuck and dangerous weather 2mg or 10mg.

different strokes for different folks tho n all that jazz, cause if i smoke heavy for a few weeks it makes me depressed/anxious n all round even more nutty.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats the trick tho the more you make em think your about to stab em the stronger the tabs you get lolol


 that's why my doc gives me fuck all then lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> diazepam aint really prescribed for depression, not for a long time anyway am very suprised robbies been on em 6wk+ that really is a doc not giving a fuck and dangerous weather 2mg or 10mg.
> 
> different strokes for different folks tho n all that jazz, cause if i smoke heavy for a few weeks it makes me depressed/anxious n all round even more nutty.


 true that bro what for works for one man might not for the next....weed keeps me sane without it I'm a wreck


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> that's why my doc gives me fuck all then lool


i go full on all out oscar performance shit lol you gotta mix it up a few tears lots of angry bang the desk a few times keep shaking ya leg, picking ya ears like you got bugs inside lmao 

can be a fine line tho sometimes between getting the good shit or getting sectioned lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lmfao made me chuckle that mate pick ya ears like u got bugs in em hahaha funny shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

U should try a go at EastEnders mate lool new character Rambo Mitchell phills unknown son lool


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U should try a go at EastEnders mate lool new character Rambo Mitchell phills unknown son lool


you facking no's it lol

mental health is a shit thing tho, even in this day n age its still not really understood and has alot of stigma attached, you got a plaster caste on ya leg everyone will be like aww poor you ''how ja do it'' you get all taped up in the mind n your a lepar.

ive seen some proper nutty fuckers in the nuthouse, i was only semi nuts when i was there was me early 20s n i had a good job at the time, was earning a shitload of money n spending a vast amount on drugs mostly crack,powder, ket n bout a Q of good smoke a day, started having panic attacks but didnt know what they where just thought i was dieing each time lol in the end they nutted me off.

spent 6wks there first go, and it aint like they keep the semi nuts people in one ward n the proper nutty peeps in the other your all just mixed, that and also the film trainspotting is what got me into benzos tho, it is bad but on the ward they dish out lorazepam like smarties to just keep everyone docile, n after a while you just play up for em especially if youve done your limit for the day, then id just go punch out a few windows its always that strengthend glass so it dont shatter bad or cut u up, but yeah punch out a few windows then get rubgy tackled n jabbed up with more benzos lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

That's true mate its a funny ode subject ain't it like u say its not fully understood cuz how can u understand how someone else is feeling u can't can ya....aye I bet u get some strong shit in them places I was watching that thing about Broadmoor a while ago and Yeh some of em in there were propa


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's true mate its a funny ode subject ain't it like u say its not fully understood cuz how can u understand how someone else is feeling u can't can ya....aye I bet u get some strong shit in them places I was watching that thing about Broadmoor a while ago and Yeh some of em in there were propa


fucking el mate i was nuts but not quite broadmoor nuts lmao, it was goodmayes essex they had a secure unit tho, ol frank bruno was there when i was lol but they kept him in the secure part.

is some nutty shit tho, you have alot of peep in there on constant supervision cause of in case they hurt/top there selfs i member one bloke on level 3 which means they will follow you day n night watch you eat,sleep n shit but anyway the madcunt managed to grab a jam jar from breaky then whilst being ''watched'' n then had managed to smash the jar n cut himself up all over his arms real bad tho.

another fucker was diabetic n got put on level 3 cause at breakfast the mad fuck would grab all the jam n marmalade n just eat it all with a spoon fucking jars of the shit lmao

they give out this drug also called haliperadol makes u docile n stops paranoia but a side effect is it makes your neck all stiff, ud have half the patients walking round proper cranked up neck looking up crazy shit.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mate i was nuts but not quite broadmoor nuts lmao, it was goodmayes essex they had a secure unit tho, ol frank bruno was there when i was lol but they kept him in the secure part.
> 
> is some nutty shit tho, you have alot of peep in there on constant supervision cause of in case they hurt/top there selfs i member one bloke on level 3 which means they will follow you day n night watch you eat,sleep n shit but anyway the madcunt managed to grab a jam jar from breaky then whilst being ''watched'' n then had managed to smash the jar n cut himself up all over his arms real bad tho.
> 
> ...


Lmao ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

That thing I watched they said another side affect from a lot owt the meds was increased appetite as well....they were all fat cunts kicking off cuz they didn't have a good enough range of snacks in the shop lolol......that cutting ya sen lark is nasty man bet it ain't nice to see.....I think broadmoors closed down now or soon they said they were thinking of turning it into a hotel


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2015)

Bunch of fuckkng mongaloids the lot of you. Give me a year or two to get my degree and ill gove you all a free psych analysis  until then though, got weed? think i have to give @Lemon king a bell.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/devil-39-s-harvest-seeds-strawberry-sour-diesel/prod_3419.html think I may have to purchase some of these soon anyone wanna go halfs?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Bunch of fuckkng mongaloids the lot of you. Give me a year or two to get my degree and ill gove you all a free psych analysis  until then though, got weed? think i have to give @Lemon king a bell.


says the man who use to starve himself on a bag of cashew nuts a day n tell all in a public thread lmao ill give that free pysch analysis a pass mate.........


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> says the man who use to starve himself on a bag of cashew nuts a day n tell all in a online thread lmao ill give that free pysch analysis a pass mate.........


Lol. Actually sat here with a bag of cashews and a bottle of san miguel  currently spending 400 a month on groceries though nust for myself, so defo not starving myself any more. Life is a learning curve  actually waiting on my inheritance to clear so i can get the fuck off this rock and buy a house somewhere nice and sunny. Mind is currently set on Trinidad. Trinidad, the perfect trifecter, sun to grow dope, sun to enjoy life, and sun to grow all them fishes for the oven


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. Actually sat here with a bag of cashews and a bottle of san miguel  currently spending 400 a month on groceries though nust for myself, so defo not starving myself any more. Life is a learning curve  actually waiting on my inheritance to clear so i can get the fuck off this rock and buy a house somewhere nice and sunny. Mind is currently set on Trinidad.


mate trinidad is a fucking shithole dont do it! i spent a fair amount of time there, tobago the tourist island next to it is spose to be nice tho.

anyway me weed is dry now im off.

night all.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol see ya later geez


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate trinidad is a fucking shithole dont do it! i spent a fair amount of time there, tobago the tourist island next to it is spose to be nice tho.
> 
> anyway me weed is dry now im off.
> 
> night all.


Nah mate. No different to any country, there are parts that are shit holes (port o spain) and areas that are just great. Everything depends on location. Unfortunately in the UK no mstter the location they will fuck you till you are broke. Nope, ill settle for the rural areas where the gf's family has a house, and live a good life. Her gran just bought land on Tobago, and from what i hear there is really little differentiating them. Either way though, sunshine, life, and catching your own dinner, cannot possibly be worse than england. I am fed up to the gills with this utter shit hole. Even more fed up with london. Anyone who choses to live here unless their job demands it, then they ought to be fucking sanctioned, they're bloody retarded POS idiots!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Nah mate. No different to any country, there are parts that are shit holes (port o spain) and areas that are just great. Everything depends on location. Unfortunately in the UK no mstter the location they will fuck you till you are broke. Nope, ill settle for the rural areas where the gf's family has a house, and live a good life. Her gran just bought land on Tobago, and from what i hear there is really little differentiating them. Either way though, sunshine, life, and catching your own dinner, cannot possibly be worse than england. I am fed up to the gills with this utter shit hole. Even more fed up with london. Anyone who choses to live here unless their job demands it, then they ought to be fucking sanctioned, they're bloody retarded POS idiots!


cutting into me smoking time now lol i spent a few months there in ''rural'' parts its a dangerous country you think london is bad lmao trinidad is a next level a tiny population and a HUGE crime rate, also one of the most racist countrys ive ever been to and i have travelled most the world.

port of spain was me final stop waiting in some shitty b n b for the UK embassy to get me home, dangerous racist shithole of a country, much better place's you can catch ya own dinner n get some sun.

on a plus note tho, the chemist will sell you whatever you want just make shore u ask for the script shit n name it or else you get there dodgy generics lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> cutting into me smoking time now lol i spent a few months there in ''rural'' parts its a dangerous country you think london is bad lmao trinidad is a next level a tiny population and a HUGE crime rate, also one of the most racist countrys ive ever been to and i have travelled most the world.
> 
> port of spain was me final stop waiting in some shitty b n b for the UK embassy to get me home, dangerous racist shithole of a country, much better place's you can catch ya own dinner n get some sun.


haha. your opinion aside, ive also heard tje other end of thenspectrum. either way, im keen to get thenfuck outnof the uk. has notjingntondonwith crime etc, tjat can be dealt with, fuck, inlive in what was voted thensecond worst borugh ofnlondon, im still alive. I just cant see any reason tonlive in a country where you sacrifice yournlife sonthatbyou earn enough to have a pension. Id rather just enjoy life while im capable of doing so.

Injust want tomlive somewhere where incan legally catch some dinner without being asked to show my rod license. this country is a fucking joke


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 17, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> haha. your opinion aside, ive also heard tje other end of thenspectrum. either way, im keen to get thenfuck outnof the uk. has notjingntondonwith crime etc, tjat can be dealt with, fuck, inlive in what was voted thensecond worst borugh ofnlondon, im still alive. I just cant see any reason tonlive in a country where you sacrifice yournlife sonthatbyou earn enough to have a pension. Id rather just enjoy life while im capable of doing so.
> 
> Injust want tomlive somewhere where incan legally catch some dinner without being asked to show my rod license. this country is a fucking joke


thats right ttt its my opinion n my experience but i have spent a bit of time there n many other place's abroad n just my opinion again theres better places to catch ya own dinner n get some sun.

your totally right about the rest mate this country is a fucking joke in so many ways, but also the greatest imo in others.....

as for not getting into trouble in london its common sense, im born in forest gate lived in newham mostly tho, thats a borough not a place lol worked n lived in tower hamlets also for years n never had a personal experience of crime i.e being mugged etc in london in me life, you dont put yourself in the wrong places at the wrong times, or with the wrong sorta people. common sense.

fuck that joint hit the spot, exo not dried nice but grown alrite has canned me lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats right ttt its my opinion n my experience but i have spent a bit of time there n many other place's abroad n just my opinion again theres better places to catch ya own dinner n get some sun.
> 
> your totally right about the rest mate this country is a fucking joke in so many ways, but also the greatest imo in others.....
> 
> ...


youve had your experience, k canot argue against that. but i also nave to take into accoint my gfs fsmiles experience.everuthing is about learning. either way, everyone from trinidad ive met has been awesome, really want to give it a go even if just on a temporary basis. Cannot possibly worse than living in the uk.

and yeah, its common sense in london, but i dont really get that option (deptford). ive only been here a handful of mlnths and ive already been robbed, been threatened by some bloke protecting jis lady passed out innthe middle of the road, had to call the police, and encountered a bloke trying to drag a lady from her car, all right outside my front door. anywhere is better than deptford, woudnt wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> morning, ladies.
> havent been around much, heap of bad shit with so called pals going on. yano the score eople look after when they have shit go down bt soon as it happes to yorself they dont even reply to r messages? cunts. amazing how so callled freinds fuckoff when your at yor lowest. o
> anwyays. im gunna be fucking off for a good while so if yor on me facebook and still ther it gravy, if i removed then u know ur the cunt.
> just sick of letting people in and getting fucked, i knew ther was a reason i dont bother with no cunt.
> ...


a specimen of superiority such as yourself should be able to deal with that.

go play some video games, kid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> youve had your experience, k canot argue against that. but i also nave to take into accoint my gfs fsmiles experience.everuthing is about learning. either way, everyone from trinidad ive met has been awesome, really want to give it a go even if just on a temporary basis. Cannot possibly worse than living in the uk.
> 
> and yeah, its common sense in london, but i dont really get that option (deptford). ive only been here a handful of mlnths and ive already been robbed, been threatened by some bloke protecting jis lady passed out innthe middle of the road, had to call the police, and encountered a bloke trying to drag a lady from her car, all right outside my front door. anywhere is better than deptford, woudnt wish it on my worst enemy.


that's because you're a whiny pussy little cunt.

grow a pair you little coward.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's because you're a whiny pussy little cunt.
> 
> grow a pair you little coward.


Yup. If only i had access to guns so i could pretend im a man. Merica, fluck yeah. An entire nation that cannot defend itself without guns....  go beat your wife and shout racism already. Seems you aren't capable of anŷhing else


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Nah mate. No different to any country, there are parts that are shit holes (port o spain) and areas that are just great. Everything depends on location. Unfortunately in the UK no mstter the location they will fuck you till you are broke. Nope, ill settle for the rural areas where the gf's family has a house, and live a good life. Her gran just bought land on Tobago, and from what i hear there is really little differentiating them. Either way though, sunshine, life, and catching your own dinner, cannot possibly be worse than england. I am fed up to the gills with this utter shit hole. Even more fed up with london. Anyone who choses to live here unless their job demands it, then they ought to be fucking sanctioned, they're bloody retarded POS idiots!


Keep it together mate. The amount of hate you hold in your heart is very alarming. . @usgoverment keep your eye on this one....don't even think of boarding any planes headed to Syria muthafucker.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

degenerate shiteaters @UncleBuck


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mornin zedd hows things


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 18, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Lol. Actually sat here with a bag of cashews and a bottle of san miguel  currently spending 400 a month on groceries though nust for myself, so defo not starving myself any more. Life is a learning curve  actually waiting on my inheritance to clear so i can get the fuck off this rock and buy a house somewhere nice and sunny. Mind is currently set on Trinidad. Trinidad, the perfect trifecter, sun to grow dope, sun to enjoy life, and sun to grow all them fishes for the oven


Hope all goes well for you mate. Not the country I would have picked (I haven't looked into it much tho) but I would love to fuck off from here to somewhere sunny 
Your right about this country being a shit hole. I don't think its as bad here as you say it is up with you but there was a supposed rape a few doors a way a week or 2 ago and a shit load more over the last few years. I hate the fact that a woman gets jail time for putting a bit of bacon on a mosque door handle but a Muslim can groom and rape a 14 year old girl and get off with it.

Mental health is a cunt. I've lost a friend or 2 topping themselves because the docs here don't give 2 fucks about them. I used to work with a bloke, he was so small they called him jockey. Someone tried grabbing his Mrs to dance in a club and he took it the wrong way. He took on and beat up 5 bouncers and a few cops until they tranquilized him and sent him off to the nut house for a bit. He said they where constantly provoking him, trying to get him to kick off in there and filling him full of all different types of shit.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> a specimen of superiority such as yourself should be able to deal with that.
> 
> go play some video games, kid.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Keep it together mate. The amount of hate you hold in your heart is very alarming. . @usgoverment keep your eye on this one....don't even think of boarding any planes headed to Syria muthafucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3354052


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3354054


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3354055


Must I?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Must I?


Must you? Really?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Must I?


best go ask unclebuttfuck for permission


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Must you? Really?


What do you mean?


[email protected] said:


> best go as unclebuttfuck for permission


@[email protected] .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

I missed the beginning, why is unclefuck trying to troll us UKers?


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2015)

bored waiting for hubby to come home from work isnt he. those damn housewives get up to all kinds of mischief! 

i could be on my way the carribbean lads, my bird got a job in the caymans on a 2 year contract so looks like i may be taking a uk hiatus in the near future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

congrats man, you going to start your own brand of coco?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

256466"]bored waiting for hubby to come home from work isnt he. those damn housewives get up to all kinds of mischief!

i could be on my way the carribbean lads, my bird got a job in the caymans on a 2 year contract so looks like i may be taking a uk hiatus in the near future.[/QUOTE]
nice one G u will need a leaving mash up on here when u off?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

why the fuk are u posting that shit here, tell him to fuk off and fuk off with him


----------



## black jesus (Feb 18, 2015)

Calm the fuck down he said he's in the uk and this is the uk section you dick and I did tell him that, if he is a problem I just want to give somebody the heads up.... I've already blocked his shit and sent it to a mod.. It just seems like he's up to something


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 18, 2015)

what a knob why do we give a fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I missed the beginning, why is unclefuck trying to troll us UKers?


cuz we're racist but it's cool for sunshine to talk shit towards Asian vaginas n what not n for UncleBuck to fuck his skanky wife in a scientology car park but our racist n sexism jokes aparently crossed the line....their line


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm an equal opportunity hater. everyone can go fuck themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2015)

I just don't like the french n Italians.. Everyone else is ok for now


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

im not racist but I hate fag activists, hang your head in shame and I don't mind who u sodomise but when it comes to teaching kids about gay luv at 5 gtf, this is where it ends up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

xenophobia is enlightening. once you get over, no one can call you racist if you hate everyone equally your golden to call every fucking nations granny a tart.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> xenophobia is enlightening. once you get over, no one can call you racist if you hate everyone equally your golden to call every fucking nations granny a tart.


hows the booze free life mate u there yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2015)

Gays grand once it's not that over the top hysterically annoying gay. Stephen fry gay is fine but the other one does my tits in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

well. I got bored ordered a half of afghan some pills and a few blues. I'm only drinking on fridays. and not doing coke with blues. 

so yeah pretty good. I imagine you're doing better than myself.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well. I got bored ordered a half of afghan some pills and a few blues. I'm only drinking on fridays. and not doing coke with blues.
> 
> so yeah pretty good. I imagine you're doing better than myself.


well ive ordered the NOS to have with the vape and some vitb12 cos it depletes it so yeah no booze till next wed when its mrs bithday


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

lol don it was your post about aa and na that made me stop, cant face aa would rather stop drinking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

aye it's a kick up the arse the AA/NA. I never felt so like i didn't belong but as the missus was on the warpath i went to one and said it's not for me I'll just stop boozing and taking shit i shouldn't.

you get a tank full of NOS? should make the missus birthday do a treat lad!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's a kick up the arse the AA/NA. I never felt so like i didn't belong but as the missus was on the warpath i went to one and said it's not for me I'll just stop boozing and taking shit i shouldn't.
> 
> you get a tank full of NOS? should make the missus birthday do a treat lad!


no I got a cream whip device and loads of cartridges, its better than the hit u get off the hospital stuff cos u can rebreathe it in the bag and I got seriously off my nut for a few mins, about the same high time as a crack hit imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

hahah yeah I've seen those things at festivals but never tried it. Like crack you reckon eh. Much less pricey tho.

bet its canny with E


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah I've seen those things at festivals but never tried it. Like crack you reckon eh. Much less pricey tho.
> 
> bet its canny with E


no not like crack but about the same length of time ur high about 2 mins


----------



## shane28 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone could help... The leaves on my plant have started to yellow and brown at the tips... I have flushed it and left it for 3 days and started giving them half the recommended amount of nutes [Adavanced Nutrients - Sensi Bloom PH] and it doesnt seem to be improving!... Could someone please tell me what is wrong with my plants as have never experienced this before :[ And what i need to do to nurse them back to health


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2015)

bin em


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 18, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Just wondering if anyone could help... The leaves on my plant have started to yellow and brown at the tips... I have flushed it and left it for 3 days and started giving them half the recommended amount of nutes [Adavanced Nutrients - Sensi Bloom PH] and it doesnt seem to be improving!... Could someone please tell me what is wrong with my plants as have never experienced this before :[ And what i need to do to nurse them back to health


On a serious note man if u jizz a lil into a bottle then add ur piss then feed this to the plant and ul see a great impovement in a couple hours


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

^^^^^^^ yes, there burnt , flush , feed half /quarter strength , mine r same, they will survive .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

@Z I'm convinced the turpinator is working, had to get in amongst my plants today , much stickier & smellier ! Than b4, & only 5 weeks in .


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @Z I'm convinced the turpinator is working, had to get in amongst my plants today , much stickier & smellier ! Than b4, & only 5 weeks in .


So u can use this Terps in hydro then?? How much do u need and when are you feedin it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone else heard of monoatomic gold? Been reading and watching videos about it today its some pretty crazy shit man I need to get me sen some


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 18, 2015)

Terpinator for the win


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So u can use this Terps in hydro then?? How much do u need and when are you feedin it?


Great in dro m8 !, I put a third of a ltr into my 200ltr res, change every 10 days ish


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 18, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Great in dro m8 !, I put a third of a ltr into my 200ltr res, change every 10 days ish


When did u start it and when r u stoppin with it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 18, 2015)

I started using it from about 2 weeks in I'm gonna use it till the end as well might go half strength last week or so? I'd save ya sen a few pennys and just go strait for the 10L lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Just wondering if anyone could help... The leaves on my plant have started to yellow and brown at the tips... I have flushed it and left it for 3 days and started giving them half the recommended amount of nutes [Adavanced Nutrients - Sensi Bloom PH] and it doesnt seem to be improving!... Could someone please tell me what is wrong with my plants as have never experienced this before :[ And what i need to do to nurse them back to health


looks like its getting too much zinc n not enough nitrogen, what food you using?


----------



## shane28 (Feb 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> looks like its getting too much zinc n not enough nitrogen, what food you using?


Hi i am currently using Advance Nutrients Ph Perfect Sensi Bloom 8ml per 5 litres.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Hi i am currently using Advance Nutrients Ph Perfect Sensi Bloom 8ml per 5 litres.


thats probably your error then, you are using bloom food when you should be using veg/grow nutes still, bloom food has too much PK for veg plants so causes that discolouring of the leaves, stop using the bloom nutes for now and start on 1/2 strength veg nutes and gradually work upto a full dose, also switch to your bloom nutes when you are about a fortnight into flower and you have visible flowers


----------



## shane28 (Feb 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> thats probably your error then, you are using bloom food when you should be using veg/grow nutes still, bloom food has too much PK for veg plants so causes that discolouring of the leaves, stop using the bloom nutes for now and start on 1/2 strength veg nutes and gradually work upto a full dose, also switch to your bloom nutes when you are about a fortnight into flower and you have visible flowers


I will flush them and give them 6ml grow nuets in the hope they improve... Thank you for your response


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

shane28 said:


> I will flush them and give them 6ml grow nuets in the hope they improve... Thank you for your response


 more than welcome but 6ml/L doesnt sound like a half dose? not unless its majorly diluted nutes


----------



## shane28 (Feb 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> more than welcome but 6ml/L doesnt sound like a half dose? not unless its majorly diluted nutes


The bottle says - 4ml per litre during all weeks of vegatative growth... What dose of nutes would you suggest?...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

shane28 said:


> The bottle says - 4ml per litre during all weeks of vegatative growth... What dose of nutes would you suggest?...


Something like 2ml/L for the first feed, then 3ml foor the 2nd a few days later than bump it upto the full 4ml/L within a week or so, you dont want to cause even more damage to the plant by suddenly giving it a huge amount of something different so ease the feed in gently


----------



## shane28 (Feb 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Something like 2ml/L for the first feed, then 3ml foor the 2nd a few days later than bump it upto the full 4ml/L within a week or so, you dont want to cause even more damage to the plant by suddenly giving it a huge amount of something different so ease the feed in gently


Awesome... I'll give it ago  Thank you


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Awesome... I'll give it ago  Thank you


yw mate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2015)

wrong diagnosis, amazing how convincing utter bollox can sound when its said with conviction lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I put a third of a ltr into my 200ltr res, change every 10 days ish


So @ £20 per litre that's an extra £60 ish per 9 week flower that you're pouring down the drain mate.

You'd do yourself a favour by not buying piss weak snake oil, putting that money into the leccy and chucking another bulb in.

I haven't even spent 60 quid on my entire nute range over the last two years.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

He's mad for the flushing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> amazing how convincing utter bollox can sound when its said with conviction lol


Much like this Terpinator bollocks mate but look how much of that has been lapped up lately. 

Utter bollocks often goes hand in hand with the mind blowing predictability that is consumerism and it's tunnel vision.

Hence phrases like "Would you buy a used car from this man?" and "Sell snow to the Eskimo".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning all!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 19, 2015)

hi guys hows it going should be getting some more ssh cuttings later this week and got that ice dream in the tent so hopefully when i get the ssh they will be about the same size the only prob i ordered 5 ssh be4 i popped my seed so ill have 6 do u think 6 will be ok in a 1.2 or just veg them and drop the weakest one and just have the 5


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

A litre bottle of terp has lasted me a whole grow and that's at 5ml per litre..... but your right it doesn't work its shit never buy it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

A 500g tub of Potassium Sulphate is about 9 quid on ebay.

I've had this one 4 years.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2015)

all this grow talk i thought i'd got the wrong thread.

Mornings all, anyone having bother getting on agora? Rambo did you get your order in eventually I mind on the vendor returned your coins or something saying agora was about to go south. hope i've not just made a mistake...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mornings all,


Easy man,

You had a bash at those pink Chuppa Chups yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2015)

how do yorkie,

aye yeah. 'normal' dose 130mg they're canny. funnily enough what i've just ordered. I've still got a few purple batteries kicking about too.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all this grow talk i thought i'd got the wrong thread.
> 
> Mornings all, anyone having bother getting on agora? Rambo did you get your order in eventually I mind on the vendor returned your coins or something saying agora was about to go south. hope i've not just made a mistake...


yeah i got all my orders in and received, i noticed its down again tho.

agora has a fair amount of ''downtime'' some say its moving servers? keeping up security etc, some that they do it on purpose in order to not be the biggest site out there and in turn not get all the heat.

fuck knows but it regulary go's down mate and they very really if ever give any prior warning, i wouldnt worry to much, but yeah a spanish hash vendor did cancel my order and send me a message saying agora was due to be raided any day, he also went into great detail on how to order of him at evolution, plus it was on the back of another 24hr of agora being down i think it was just shite tbh mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do yorkie,
> 
> aye yeah. 'normal' dose 130mg they're canny. funnily enough what i've just ordered. I've still got a few purple batteries kicking about too.


Oh I've seen 2 types.

Blue ones with 130mg and pink ones with an alleged 160mg.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

I fancy some 160mg's for the price cos I'll just shut those at 5's a pop but not so keen if they're only 130's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2015)

there's a red version out too. and red UPS from the same dutch crew. you looking for a batch of clog dancers then haha. 

If I was you I'd get the 200's and bash em on at 10+ not that i'd know anything about that sort of thing mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Aye It's been too long since I've cut a rug. lol



Can't get 10's for em mate, not when grams of Molly go for 35 quid.

I'd be maybe looking at 2 for 15 but then the profit margin is better on the 130-160's for 5 a pop not to mention better value for money where the punter's concerned.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2015)

is that mandy off the darknet like? I can get that cheap locally but have to buy ounces. if there's folks shotting that local why bother selling tabs. if not then the 130's for a pearl diver are the best bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i got all my orders in and received, i noticed its down again tho.
> 
> agora has a fair amount of ''downtime'' some say its moving servers? keeping up security etc, some that they do it on purpose in order to not be the biggest site out there and in turn not get all the heat.
> 
> fuck knows but it regulary go's down mate and they very really if ever give any prior warning, i wouldnt worry to much, but yeah a spanish hash vendor did cancel my order and send me a message saying agora was due to be raided any day, he also went into great detail on how to order of him at evolution, plus it was on the back of another 24hr of agora being down i think it was just shite tbh mate.


i put order in Wed so hopefully they'll have all been open/shipped yesterday... aye i'd read about a load of downtime but never really experienced it myself barring the odd time. not like i'm logged in 24/7 tho.

I'll not sweat it like. para pablo obviously is like haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is that mandy off the darknet like? I can get that cheap locally but have to buy ounces. if there's folks shotting that local why bother selling tabs. if not then the 130's for a pearl diver are the best bet.


I don't know where it's from mate but I've had that same price quoted to me in 3 different citys over the last couple of months.

It's not readily available but I can get it in shots at that.



Still I've yet to see somebody come up with some snow white, crystalline powdered proper though.
It's always this re-rocked coloured shite or even an analogue passed off as that can't be spotted until you actually take it.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know where it's from mate but I've had that same price quoted to me in 3 different citys over the last couple of months.
> 
> It's not readily available but I can get it in shots at that.
> 
> ...


this is the problem, so much shitty mandy out there nowdays a real glut of if it, either poorly made shit or other shit being passed of as mandy.

its as cheap as 10-15 a gram from some on the darknet but pure shite i should imagine, then the snow white or most call it champangne mandy is like 35-50 lol 

id rather a proven pressed pill all day long personally.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

I take it all with a big pinch of scepticism untill I've done/used it my self, then make me mind up, what can I say [email protected] Hydro, started using Turps start of flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know where it's from mate but I've had that same price quoted to me in 3 different citys over the last couple of months.
> It's not readily available but I can get it in shots at that.
> Still I've yet to see somebody come up with some snow white, crystalline powdered proper though.
> It's always this re-rocked coloured shite or even an analogue passed off as that can't be spotted until you actually take it.


that's why I buy dutch. the safrole is easy for them to get ahold and process. I've not bought crystal in donkeys. i'm with rambo on a decent proven batch of clog dancers any day.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Best bit a Mandy I had was off mercova or what ever his name was I got a gram was 1 nice big crystal and was almost clear was a really nice buzz as well lol chucked a few shapes out when I had that fucker lool​


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2015)

that terps is truly fukin impressive, even as a conversation piece


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wrong diagnosis, amazing how convincing utter bollox can sound when its said with conviction lol


as happy as ever i see lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been looking at something else today its called earth juice sugar peak grand finale lol u use it last 3 weeks of flower might even have a play with that next round see what I can get out these ladies


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2015)

Getting my SOG sorted today, had enough of this cutting malarky , load of gringo in a SOG for half the room and other half to start some 12/12 FS so its staggered a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I take it all with a big pinch of scepticism untill I've done/used it my self.


I posted the products MSDS sheet weeks ago before folk started rushing to it like lemmings,

*http://www.hhydro.com/files/MSDS/Terpinator_MSDS.pdf*


SECTION 1: PRODUCT NAME AND COMPANY IDENTIFICATION

PRODUCT NAME: Terpinator 0-0-4

SECTION 3: COMPOSITION.

Components: Potassium Sulphate.
CAS No: 7778-80-5



Here is a bottle of 99%+ pure, lab grade Potassium Sulphate with an N-P-K of 0-0-50 from my nute cupboard,

 

Note that the Cas number (*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_Registry_Number*) is exactly the same as Turpinator's, meaning the chemical structure is exactly the same, only it's form has changed i,e now a piss week oil with an N-P-K of 0-0-4.




They then wrap that piss weak Potassium Sulphate oil in an aggressive container with a robot head, a catchy name and a couple of paragraphs of poorly constructed marketing jargon that screams quackery (typical US) without any information what so ever on how it ACTUALLY works or any objectivity towards the product it's self.

*http://www.terpinator.com/Product_Information.html* - No info about the product aside from dosage and application

The same poorly constructed marketing jargon paragraph's are repeated all over the internet, changing slightly like 'Chinese whispers' every time it's posted, eventually being repeated by the lemmings that buy it as a justification for buying it in the first place.

The supplied information is not intended to tell you what's in the product OR how it works but to socially engineer you into buying it by playing on egotistical fantasy's within your own mind.

It's even better for the product owner if somebody else socially engineers you into buying it for them, by word of mouth for example, especially on faceless forums and social media platforms like here, it adds to the ego thing.

The psychology behind the fact that people will make a purchase based purely on the hearsay and anecdotes of another person who they 'perceive' to be 'trust worthy' regardless if they have ever met and regardless of any facts is amazing but predictable.

It's the same phenomenon that created the i-pad/pod/phone/fail fanboy craze, teenage girls that look like clones and this never ending cycle of pseudo scientific, snake oil products produced by the commercial cannabis scene.




And I can say this with a matter of fact because my Mrs wrote the book.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Boring lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2015)

lol works tho, such an incredible smell and wax production with this new product youde be mad not to use it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's why I buy dutch. the safrole is easy for them to get ahold and process. I've not bought crystal in donkeys. i'm with rambo on a decent proven batch of clog dancers any day.


There's very few labs making it with sassafras oil derived safrole these days, most are buying the PMK keytone as an oil or dehydrated powder from eastern Europe/China,

Off the top of my head the keytone is only 2 steps away from MDMA, rxn to freebase oil and then crystallise to powder.

And just to play devils advocate I wouldn't trust somebody's word that their shit is lab tested unless you see a copy of the test, which should be quite comprehensive, there's a lad on Evolution who's started to buy listings and then send them off to 'Energy Control' in Spain for testing (50e a test) out of his own pocket and then present the tests online for all to see and the vendors to comment, particularly because of all the Levasimole being put into the coke supply at source.

There's some MDMA 'Rebel Alliance' sell that looks like big grey chunks of the Berlin Wall touted as 97%!?

Then the pills are supposed to be made from exactly the same molly that the vendors sell in rocks.
They don't tend to put good stuff in pills and rock out shit, it's usually the other way round.


Here's proper MDMA powder made from some sassafras oil derived safrole keytone PMK.....

 Bubbling crystal from freebase.

 MDMA crystal powder after vacuum filter.

 Dry, unwashed MDMA crystal powder ready to go.


And some MDA made from sassafras oil derived PMK keytone but even these guys still get pure white crystals from some fucking weird and highly unorthodox bright blue keytone! (no it's not supposed to be blue, it's supposed to be a slight golden yellow, honey colour but....)

 Distilled blue (!?) keytone.

 Bubbling freebase in DCM.

 Unwashed MDA crystal powder after vacuum filter.

 Washed and dry MDA crystal powder ready to go.


I look at stuff out there and can't help but scratch my head.
To get molly that's so dirty brown like it is most of the time must only be down to the shiftiest 2/3 step process going with no cleaning along the way, it's the only reason why it would have so much shit to be washed out in the end product.

But then if properly made PMK keytone oil IS used like from the masses of online labs selling it then it would be impossible for the end product to be as dirty as it is, the only way I can imagine it happening is if some are pretty much just dumping raw safrole straight into the end rxn down to freebase (!?) which considering the profit margin, time saved and lack of brain needed to do that doesn't really surprise me.



Some dodgy shit's going on somewhere, dafuq's all these dirty moonrocks coming from! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol works tho, such an incredible smell and wax production with this new product youde be mad not to use it lol


..........


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I posted the products MSDS sheet weeks ago before folk started rushing to it like lemmings,
> 
> *http://www.hhydro.com/files/MSDS/Terpinator_MSDS.pdf*
> 
> ...


Fuck it then, won't be using that again ! Lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

How's Ice doing ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Some old bint has just come to door from Macmillan.

Her: Hi, I'm from Macmillion but don't worry I'm not after any money.

Me: Good cos we don't give to charity.

Her: We're starting an lottery soon!

...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> How's Ice doing ?


I've not heard from him in a while but we only really talk when there's business.

He's trying hard to move the last time we spoke a few weeks ago.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

^^^^^great stuff, as long as he's alive & well !.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Fucking cat's pregnant again.

It can have a fucking abortion at the same time while it's booked in for having it's fanny sewn up next week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been trying to lob shit at the fucker responsible for the last two weeks, without success.

He's big, strong and smart.

 



*CUNT!!!*


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2015)

im ok,i guess, fucked everyone off tbh lads.... duno who ya pals are and whatnot nowadays so its just easier if i fade into the shadows.

im not moving anyware now as we foud out the missus is 10 weeks in with identical twins. and ofc social services been clled by aanonymouse cunt so now gotta del with that and if i move out they wills ay we are a unstable family..... an its family first so i guess im staying put, the inlaws have okd the 2 plants shes had on her windows sill since last march to go outside this yr, one is zlh early cut and one is skunk by spanish seeds i do belive, was a reg and camefemale, the patch is ready and gunna throw a couple of church or sum autos in thru the seasona obviously i cant have stinkers.


so yeh lads thats me on my arse and loving it....... for suksake,,heres hoping ther boys and for a good pregnancy..

im just in a severe depression atm, doc wats me bak on librium and me anti d's i dont wnna so i just sit smashing destiny on my ps4 all day... depression is soo fucking awsome


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, I forgot the twins bit!

Fucking knob head!!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2015)

don't grow in the garden grow in the house ffs. all that risk for shit product when you can have decent stuff in the house that nobody knows about.

good luck with the binlids


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't hide away Ice , just because folk fuck u about m8 !, fuck me, we'd all be fucked if that's the case .i rely on myself & no fucker else, that way there's no let downs or trust issues. Lots of good people out there though m8, not every one wants to see you down & fucked !.great news on twins m8 , wish u all the best .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

@ Yorkie , is it me , or is that cat pink ? Mmmmmmm I love pink pussy !.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah ice man fuck em titty farts!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

Got me beans, gonna try some of Sub's gear.
TGA Subcool Seeds Jack The Ripper
Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
TGAG125
2
£13.98
TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
TGAG125
2
£13.98
TGA Subcool Seeds 9 Pound Hammer
Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
TGAH96
2
£18.58
Rare Dankness Seeds OG Ghost Train Haze #1
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
RAR4361
2
£24.98
REGULAR UFO #1 World of Seeds Landraces Brazil Amazonia
REGULAR UFO #1
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #2 World of Seeds Landraces Columbian Gold
REGULAR UFO #2
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #3 World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush
REGULAR UFO #3
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Sweet Seeds Killer Kush F1 Fast Version
BONUS UFO!
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

JTR is on my to do list an all I've just cracked a gth#1 as well lol was my last one so hope its a bitch


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 19, 2015)

no wer to grow inside for te moment, we will have kids so will get a move to bigger house anyways so its all good just gunna have a rest.

and yeh soo many cocks about. nowadays nobody sticks to ther word or responsibilties that much anyjmore ad the few that doo,,well ther the minority. you know who u are,(the minority_)

so yeh thats that. so im gunna go sit at my ps4 and shoot sum alien shit and say fuk u to the world.


the outisde bit is a free wage towards xmas man. better than nish i guess innit?

ic3 over and out..........


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey guys check out my grow 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/autofem-led-grow.859532/#post-11291104


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

. . . That is all


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

I think you're having a giraffe , that or a psychotic episode !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've just scraped up a shit load.of melon seeds u can have them if ya want


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just scraped up a shit load.of melon seeds u can have them if ya want


Thanks but no thanks, I have those


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

Whats with the people coming on here asking for cutting like their you neighbor wanting to borrow some fucking sugar? oh yeah Mr police man ill just run some illegal shit straight to you lmao


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I heard breeders boutique r doing some v nice seeds & v reasonable prices to boot !


BB have got some nice strains. Qrazy Quake is my favorite out of the ones I've tried. The smelly cherry was a nice smoke too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Thanks but no thanks, I have those


 these are honeydew melon seeds strait fire


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> these are honeydew melon seeds strait fire


but what do they smoke like?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Aye the cherry strains have caught my eye I don't which is go for tho the sour or the smelly?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> but what do they smoke like?


 like popping candy


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye the cherry strains have caught my eye I don't which is go for tho the sour or the smelly?


i only tried the smelly, it was a nice smoke there was a sort of parmaviolet after taste to the one i had. i think i fucked up 2 of the others because they went all stunted and yellow. I think i snapped the tap root breaking the seed shell off. I think it was in my first year of growing so i was a proper noob tho lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

I remember sae going on about a parma violet tasting pheno sounds nice....I've got a couple of Jakes dream I can't remember the cross tbh but they looking really nice, nice little bushes and one smells of bubblegum I've got a deep blue x sour kush as well which is looking foxy quite impressed with em can't wait to see what they look like once flipped.....me minds made up when I crop I'm getting some smelly cherry, sour cherry and strawberry sour diesel


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds nice mate. I got a stretchy pheno of dog. There are loads of little budds. I kept it going for a while and just had a few cuts back off a mate. theres 2 here in around 1m square. It produces about the same as the exo or livers/blues but its a pain to chop and trim. I'd rather the big nugs with smaller plants tho. The other pheno I had was shorter with nice dense budds


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nothing worse than a fiddly trim lol I did a pretty heavy lollipopping and still got loads of popcorn lol suppose its good for bho ay....never grown the dog seen some lovely snaps of her like and tasted a bit wasn't bad like....I'm big on flavour tho I love my weed to be really tasty it makes me happy and sure I get more stoned off stinky green.....its the fun of growing tho ain't it working your way thru beans to find the keeper of all keepers I'm hoping the strawberry sour diesel gives me a winner


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

i hope you find the keeper mate. I've just got hold of a few exo cuts again off a good mate. I'll be running that for a grow or 2 before I try looking for any more keepers. I want something steady a minute. Ive had good luck and some shit luck with seeds in the past. Barneys farm blue cheese was one of the worst. 5 full on hermies pollinated the fuck out of all my other girls a while ago  you could just shake the seeds out of them


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeh u can't beat the cheese I'm gonna keep her for a good while yet I just want something fruity yano a bit on the exotic side lol mango tango sounds good too but I have to focus on just a few strains and not lose me head lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

All this talk of a keeper got me wanting to get another pack of dog seeds. The pheno i got has a lemony taste and i want the one I had before. If Dons about is there any difference between the fems and regs apart from the obvious lol. Fems would suit me best unless theres a much bigger chance of hermies


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey i was lookin 4 the uk growers thread but i just keep comin across this thread full of grow talk ha  .. wats up lads wat yas at


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2015)

Where can I order exo from? I'll try it!


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

haha alright mate i know. I thought I'd get a bit of real grow talk in while the threads quiet lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

What can I say Irish...I love weed lol aye Mr t can't beat a good lemon the zlh is a good cut lemony hash tasting big colas stinky and frosted but I'm craving a berry strain


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Where can I order exo from? I'll try it!


How much i got about a pound


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

AI'm keeping psycho and lemon I just need a good berry to throw in the mix


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How much i got about a pound


What Seedbank can I get the real deal from? I want the one you guys always talk about..


Is it exodus cheese?


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

have you tried the livers/blues? its got a fruity-ish taste to it


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 19, 2015)

I got to shoot off. I'll catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Only had a lil smoke of the livers I wouldn't mind a bash at it like.....see ya later geez


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 19, 2015)

Im in barcelona nxt month so il be checkin out the canabis clubs out again over there cant fckn wait


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds nice Irish I could do with a bit a that I say I say our Ashley


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes Mr bumshine its exodus cheese but not greenhouse rip off


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yes Mr bumshine its exodus cheese but not greenhouse rip off


What's the best Seedbank to get it from?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> you can get it off uncle butt fuck or what ever the blokes name is that your sucking off


Why are you guys always talking about him? That bloke fascinates you guys doesn't he? Do you know if that exo cheese is just like regular cheese? I'm not really into that UK cheeze shit, but if the exos different I'll try it...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2015)

Morning! What's everyone at for the day? Managed the human flag yesterday so I suppose I'll go into town later n wait for some fine totty to pass n human flag up the place lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Morning! What's everyone at for the day? Managed the human flag yesterday so I suppose I'll go into town later n wait for some fine totty to pass n human flag up the place lol


Ha man i can just picture u human flagn ha ... ive to go to work for a bit then fck knows wat il be at later


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2015)

Morning ppl, getting rid of all these cuts over the next few days so am thinking of decorating the local council office flower beds/police station etc, no point em going to waste lmao


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What Seedbank can I get the real deal from? I want the one you guys always talk about..
> 
> 
> Is it exodus cheese?


Dont bother replying on here, just full of UK wankers who think they are better than all of humanity


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Dont bother replying on here, just full of UK wankers who think they are better than all of humanity


 dude u came in here talking total bollox! Asking ppl that don't know u for cuttings,Are u fucking retarded??...oh n we're alot better than humanity btw..we'll tell u ur retarded where as humanity will tell u ur special in your own little way...good job on never getting anything from anyone in here...twat...not to mention u grow autos


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

^^^^ lmao @ how u cut him down with the auto's at the end !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2015)

morning my fellow growers hows it growing on this fine day


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 20, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Dont bother replying on here, just full of UK wankers who think they are better than all of humanity


Were not all uk wankers.. im actually an Irish wanker


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2015)

lol that auto master gone yet whatta cunt


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Dont bother replying on here, just full of UK wankers who think they are better than all of humanity


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 20, 2015)

Lol u sad fukz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Lol u sad fukz


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2015)

wheres the best place to get duct from the reson i ask is when i get mine with the filter i got the sono one but under the insulation the duct has loads of holes all the way though it


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 20, 2015)

Ohh shit ur so manly man I'm bare jel


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> wheres the best place to get duct from the reson i ask is when i get mine with the filter i got the sono one but under the insulation the duct has loads of holes all the way though it


Your not gna get any reply or help, just a bunch of rednecks raging over the Internet


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Ohh shit ur so manly man I'm bare jel


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> wheres the best place to get duct from the reson i ask is when i get mine with the filter i got the sono one but under the insulation the duct has loads of holes all the way though it


ebay/amazon/hydro shop etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> wheres the best place to get duct from the reson i ask is when i get mine with the filter i got the sono one but under the insulation the duct has loads of holes all the way though it


You want 'combi ducting', it's covered in a vinyl wrap on the outside, lasts ages.

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RAM-COMBI-LIGHT-PROOF-ALUMINIUM-FLEXI-DUCTING-4-5-6-8-10-12-x-10-Metre-/161488382104?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2599752898*


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 20, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Your not gna get any reply or help, just a bunch of rednecks raging over the Internet


Hey it aint our fault u wer abused as a child


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2015)

An illiterate youth posting in street text slang with the name TzHaroon.

I can feel a zenophobic slur bubbling up inside.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2015)

Anybody seen this 67 year old Jon Snow, Volcano vapouriser and an MRI propaganda yet?

Fucking sickeningly twisted it is, cunts.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody seen this 67 year old Jon Snow, Volcano vapouriser and an MRI propaganda yet?
> 
> Fucking sickeningly twisted it is, cunts.



this comment on it made me lol

''Next week we show the anxiety provoking effects of Ecstasy by injecting three pints of MDMA into Jon's eyeball and firing twenty thousand spiders at him from a canon in a strobe lit room decorated with scrotal surgery images.''


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 20, 2015)

Its all bollocks cuz they know were getting closer n closer to legalization there's not much more they can come out with now they're running out of lies....the cunt had 2 vape bags of ssh lol no wonder he was fucked


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 20, 2015)

Well gaz hows u been


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2015)

sweet thanks guys


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2015)

that ssh is nice tho i got about 10g left of mine


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well gaz hows u been


Awrite Irish,im fine mate...just about to chop papaya(nirvana's) tonight,then iv just a week with DNA'S sour secret til chop,then finally big bang 2(feminised seeds)..
400w hps sunmaster s/deluxe(+super lumens) in grow tent,size-80.80.160cm-..anyone grown these? 
What u up to,got anything on the go.?..


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this comment on it made me lol
> 
> ''Next week we show the anxiety provoking effects of Ecstasy by injecting three pints of MDMA into Jon's eyeball and firing twenty thousand spiders at him from a canon in a strobe lit room decorated with scrotal surgery images.''


you've got no soul you fukker take some smack next cunt lol snow not Rambo lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its all bollocks cuz they know were getting closer n closer to legalization there's not much more they can come out with now they're running out of lies....the cunt had 2 vape bags of ssh lol no wonder he was fucked


Nail on the head mate.

A "scientific" trail funded by Channel 4? Yeah right don't make me laugh.

But now they've got a trust worthy face to front the agenda i.e Jon Snow, much respected journalist and media front man.
Who wouldn't trust Jon Snow, right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2015)

who'd trust channel 4 anyway never mind jon snow. anyone catch the ukip 100 days of shite thing this week? it was laughable.

i did see they'd proven a link to mental illness on the telly last night. can;t refute the figures tbh

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/289555.php

we all just need to stop smoking skunk strains lads we'll be reet. *cough cough*


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 20, 2015)

Its mad ain't it I rekon if I had 2 big bags then was puy in a dark room with all that tackle I'd be a bit uncomfortable like especially a noob lolol "if I can make it through Gaza I can make it through this" hahaha what a nob end I'd compare that feeling to being sick when your pissed not a fucking war zone


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2015)

people freak out going into mri s scanners, 15 thousand times the magnetic field of the earth and intense noise...and that media whore thinks its the vape, ha ha no fukin credibility


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who'd trust channel 4 anyway never mind jon snow. anyone catch the ukip 100 days of shite thing this week? it was laughable.
> 
> i did see they'd proven a link to mental illness on the telly last night. can;t refute the figures tbh
> 
> ...


load of bollocks the "findings" from that study, was reading somewhere else earlier that its been totally distorted.....something like it was only focused on FIRST TIME admittees to a mental health unit and they openly admitted that their findinds had been twisted in the media etc

Cant remember exactly so found the link n chucked it up below

http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/2015/02/16/what-media-reports-on-the-new-cannabis-study-aren-t-telling


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2015)

you'd think he had a fucking rifle and was first into gaza the knob.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2015)

makes me laugh tho all these really cool old people and politicians whove tried marijewana, no u havnt get on the haze vape like old snowy and have a whitey on camera lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2015)

who gives anyone two vape bags. poor fucker, I bet he was spinning out to fuck.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

yeah he must have been mingled, first time n only time ive tried the volcano i had a good few blasts n was buzzing hard of it, was on the back of a good smoking run so tolerance was fairly high aswel he musta been pickled with no tolerance at all lol

and then into one of them scanners ffs, i have family members who get prescribed benzo's before they will even entertain the idea of having them scans let alone smoke for the first time before getting into one lol

@Don, ag is back up mate.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2015)

he should do acid and visit an abbatoir imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Any one else watching "better call Saul ", cracking show.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Any one else watching "better call Saul ", cracking show.


of course mate, been waiting for it for ages.

have u finished all of breaking bad now then?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> of course mate, been waiting for it for ages.
> 
> have u finished all of breaking bad now then?


I'm on season 3 ep5 m8, me & mrs me watch it in the evenings when she's home from work, sad I know , but someone's got to work ! Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm on season 3 ep5 m8, me & mrs me watch it in the evenings when she's home from work, sad I know , but someone's got to work ! Lol


lolol 

ive even got me mum watching breaking bad nowdays, is a quality show, Saul n Mike etc are about alot more season 4-5.

your kinda watching it the wrong way around but who gives a fook lol better call saul is looking a quality show in its own rights, is hard to not sit there n compare tho sometimes, the tv boss's even booked better call saul up for a second season before the 1st was out lol same maker as breaking bad vince gilligan.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

I haven't started the Saul series yet, I was going to wait for more to come out. I loved breaking bad tho  there was something posted on Facebook a little while ago saying they where making a new season. It was a fucking hoax. I'm gullible as fuck when I'm stoned lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> I haven't started the Saul series yet, I was going to wait for more to come out. I loved breaking bad tho  there was something posted on Facebook a little while ago saying they where making a new season. It was a fucking hoax. I'm gullible as fuck when I'm stoned lol


i have heard rumours of a breaking bad movie??? prob more Bshit mind, that fucking facebook is awash with shite, i had a account when it started and have reactivated it a few times just to find old friends but bar that, fuck facebook.

trying to get this vods down me but really aint feeling it lol shore il manage tho lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Frikendellen's from Aldi's are the work of the Devil !, I've been burping & farting them all day, they come out smelling exactly the same as they went in !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuck Facebook Ram, & all those other simmilar apps !, nothing but a ball ache if u ask me , I prefer to keep my business to me self .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck Facebook Ram, & all those other simmilar apps !, nothing but a ball ache if u ask me , I prefer to keep my business to me self .


you no it mate, only people i want to contact me have me email,number, can contact me here etc i dont answer the phone unless its a number i know and i rarely open the door to anyone unless expecting something from the posty lol

and im quite happy being an unsociable bastard aswel.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

I only use it to nose on what some old mates are up to or watch a few fights on there. i usually go on there on a Sunday and get a spoiler on the UFC results. I moan like fuck and say I'm deleting it but never do lol.
I'm the same as you on the unsociable side of things mate, I'm 35 and i got too many friends as it is without making a load more lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Lmao, I scurry into a corner if there's a knock at the door & like u never answer phone lol, Ide never be cut out to be an hard cunt , did av a chance to play with the big boys once , but shit out ,& the big house stinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2015)

The broken leg scene was fucking brilliant man this shows gonna be savage


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Who needs friends when you've got green,chatterbate &a powerful Hoover !


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The broken leg scene was fucking brilliant man this shows gonna be savage


did you ever finish up hannibal lax? is there gonna be a season 3?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> did you ever finish up hannibal lax? is there gonna be a season 3?


Yeah man fucking love it!season 3 isn't coming out for fucking aaaages same with game of thrones nto top it off the one things that was gonna help me the walking dead turns out to be like having one of em shits that squirts all over the top of the bowl that doesn't clean when u flush n u have wipe it off urself..very disappointed


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah man fucking love it!season 3 isn't coming out for fucking aaaages same with game of thrones nto top it off the one things that was gonna help me the walking dead turns out to be like having one of em shits that squirts all over the top of the bowl that doesn't clean when u flush n u have wipe it off urself..very disappointed


yeah it was bloody good that hannibal, one of the darkest best tv shows ive seen.

games of thrones is back out on april 12th this year so not too long, im quite enjoying walking dead season 5 i think its been one of the best since it came out, season 4 was pretty gash tho.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

that george martin needs to hurry up with the next book tho. Ive read them all so far and the series has nearly caught up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> that george martin needs to hurry up with the next book tho. Ive read them all so far and the series has nearly caught up lol


yeah mate hes taking the piss with the latest book, ive read em all twice now lol i do watch the tv show and it aint too bad sticks quite close to the books but still no where near as good.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Can I just say to the lady in Iceland today,that I took a box of after eights of the top shelf for, I hope you didn't think I had some kind of mental problem when I winked at you with my head & tried to hold a sneeze in at the same time .


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate hes taking the piss with the latest book, ive read em all twice now lol i do watch the tv show and it aint too bad sticks quite close to the books but still no where near as good.


yeah it does keep most of the main parts in. i Iiked the fight between the mountain and that prince bloke lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

ive been called tweek because of my eye twitching lol.
this is the 3rd time ive tried doing this lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah it does keep most of the main parts in. i Iiked the fight between the mountain and that prince bloke lol


these next 2 seasons of the tv show are gonna be hard to cram into 10episodes tho, both book 4 n 5 are quite long reads, book 5 is longer than the 2 books of 3?!? 

all moves away from previous books n seasons aswel, its all about the dorne,the dragons, arya, that fit redhead up north lol

i like what they do with tyrion tho, i recon he will become one of Daenerys advisors n will retake the throne together.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2015)

Some amazing flicks in the pipeline n some shite like the all female ghost busters cast loool suicide squads gonna be brilliant


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> these next 2 seasons of the tv show are gonna be hard to cram into 10episodes tho, both book 4 n 5 are quite long reads, book 5 is longer than the 2 books of 3?!?
> 
> all moves away from previous books n seasons aswel, its all about the dorne,the dragons, arya, that fit redhead up north lol
> 
> i like what they do with tyrion tho, i recon he will become one of Daenerys advisors n will retake the throne together.


yeah thats about what i was thinking. tyrion is the best imo. i feel really sorry for him and i think that peter dinklage bloke played him well in the show. they will probably brake it up into 2 parters to give him chance to catch up on the books. I cant see him doing it tho.
saying that tho the books where broken up into 2 parts wernt they? they'll probably be 4 parters then lol. I like the fact that you dont really know what will happen. he kills off main characters like fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> yeah thats about what i was thinking. tyrion is the best imo. i feel really sorry for him and i think that peter dinklage bloke played him well in the show. they will probably brake it up into 2 parters to give him chance to catch up on the books. I cant see him doing it tho.
> saying that tho the books where broken up into 2 parts wernt they? they'll probably be 4 parters then lol. I like the fact that you dont really know what will happen. he kills off main characters like fuck


only book 3 was in 2parts fuck knows why tho cause 4 n 5 especially are as bigger reads if not bigger, i think they will struggle to stay close to the last 2 books unless they make it longer seasons, the author is one of the main people behind the tv show also so im shore they will sort sumthing out.

at least games of thrones is worth a watch tho and has so far stayed true to the books, i really enjoyed reading the hunger games books, very good reads but the films have been total gash!


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Some amazing flicks in the pipeline n some shite like the all female ghost busters cast loool suicide squads gonna be brilliant


female ghost busters? lmao I've been trying to find out about the IT remake but theres nothing much new about it. I'm falling behind with my films


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> female ghost busters? lmao I've been trying to find out about the IT remake but theres nothing much new about it. I'm falling behind with my films


hes right mate, ive seen it being spoke of, all the origanal male actors are either dead or not up to a remake lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> only book 3 was in 2parts fuck knows why tho cause 4 n 5 especially are as bigger reads if not bigger, i think they will struggle to stay close to the last 2 books unless they make it longer seasons, the author is one of the main people behind the tv show also so im shore they will sort sumthing out.
> 
> at least games of thrones is worth a watch tho and has so far stayed true to the books, i really enjoyed reading the hunger games books, very good reads but the films have been total gash!


Yeah mate, I thought the films where shit with the hunger games. theres not many films will live up to the books. just most people are too lazy to read, I'm one of them. I listen to them on audible because of my tweeking eyes lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hes right mate, ive seen it being spoke of, all the origanal male actors are either dead or not up to a remake lol


I wasnt calling him a liar, I just havent looked into or heard anything about it. like i say i've fallen behind with my films. I've listened to 5 audiobooks this week while doing the rest of my attic and putting up wardrobes in my bedroom. it took me 2 days to put up 2 wardrobes, a chest of draws and 2 bedside tables things lol. I've finally plaster boarded it all out now and going to modify my wilma big 4 to take 8 smaller pots to veg


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 20, 2015)

im going to shoot off lads and get some sleep. I find I sleep more now that i havent smoked any weed lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 20, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> I wasnt calling him a liar, I just havent looked into or heard anything about it. like i say i've fallen behind with my films. I've listened to 5 audiobooks this week while doing the rest of my attic and putting up wardrobes in my bedroom. it took me 2 days to put up 2 wardrobes, a chest of draws and 2 bedside tables things lol. I've finally plaster boarded it all out now and going to modify my wilma big 4 to take 8 smaller pots to veg


call him a lier call him a bomb making ira supporting paddy cunt if ya like lmao its no bother to me mate, i just see bout the all female ghostbusters the other day.

i carnt do them audiobooks, ive tried a few times but just carnt get into them feels strange being read a book instead of reading it lol

night all.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Lmao, Friday night & peeps r putting wardrobes together or watching telly & going to bed b4 12 , rock & roll , lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> I wasnt calling him a liar, I just havent looked into or heard anything about it. like i say i've fallen behind with my films. I've listened to 5 audiobooks this week while doing the rest of my attic and putting up wardrobes in my bedroom. it took me 2 days to put up 2 wardrobes, a chest of draws and 2 bedside tables things lol. I've finally plaster boarded it all out now and going to modify my wilma big 4 to take 8 smaller pots to veg


word on the streets u think I'm a liar...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2015)

Every time I order from agora I never think my coins are gonna land lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Every time I order from agora I never think my coins are gonna land lol


same here mate on every market since sr1 lol

agora has been having deposit/withdrawel probs tho as im shore ya have seen, some are getting threw in normal time some taking ages from what i was reading last night, they have taken the notice of the main site now tho so i would think its been sorted.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mornin lads hows things any plans for the day ? Im just out havin me breakie french toast with bacon ummmm


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 21, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=658869340826926


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2015)

Aaah ghetto, why didn't you tell me a puppy dies in that John wick film..fucking emotional stuff at this time of the morning.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> word on the streets u think I'm a liar...


haha and a bomb making IRA supporting paddy cunt by the look of things lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2015)

IRA=AOK


mrt1980 said:


> haha and a bomb making IRA supporting paddy cunt by the look of things lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

is gonna be a boring ol day methinks, had a nice breaky tho 2sausage,2eggs n cheese in a nice seeded bread sarnie went down a treat.

did ya coins go threw alrite lax? whatcha getting, anything nice?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2015)

I dunno man John wicks ok if u wanna burn some time.watching vice (movie,unrelated to vice docs)atm it's alright. The acti vals n if I've coins left over (which I will) I'll get some clomazepam..how many u recommend?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno man John wicks ok if u wanna burn some time.watching vice (movie,unrelated to vice docs)atm it's alright. The acti vals n if I've coins left over (which I will) I'll get some clomazepam..how many u recommend?


for a nice benzo buzz 6mg of clonzepam at once, 10mg if your feeling brave lol maligan does 22 his minimum, they are pretty cheap too.

with diazepam 10mg i would also say a nice benzo hit would have to be minimun 40mg taken at once, all depends really on how fucked up you wana be, but 1-2 10mg even the script stuff most can barely feel it.

i just been watching n reading vice, been watching the war docs mainly tho n reading the news on there site, am bored to fuck, got a mild buzz on tho munched 8 150mg pregbulin earlier, its a nerve pain killer i think anyway but you take a heavy dose n it buzz's you out to fuck, im on me ninja style hidding the buzz tho so only munched 8 lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aaah ghetto, why didn't you tell me a puppy dies in that John wick film..fucking emotional stuff at this time of the morning.


 he gets his revenge  lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

what you up to ghet? your usually just as bored as me lol you smoking anything?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

Easy bro nah not up to much mate got me mate coming round in a bit so just preparing for the stress of his kids lol.....I've just smoked a joint of early exo terped up to the max and its strong man just been round the garden picking dog shit up and was struggling to focus lol and thats 6 1/2 week exo so at 8-10 she's gonna be purdy....might have sealed a deal yo get me gsc cut and a gorilla glue#4 cut as well we shall see.....what u on with bruh?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy bro nah not up to much mate got me mate coming round in a bit so just preparing for the stress of his kids lol.....I've just smoked a joint of early exo terped up to the max and its strong man just been round the garden picking dog shit up and was struggling to focus lol and thats 6 1/2 week exo so at 8-10 she's gonna be purdy....might have sealed a deal yo get me gsc cut and a gorilla glue#4 cut as well we shall see.....what u on with bruh?


no mate not up to jack shit, just looking after the kids n sat here on me laptop bored, got a lil bit of 00 left might have a joint soon that will be about the highlight of me day lol

yeah the exo is well smokable at 6 n half wks, u lose shitloads of weight but ive chopped the odd single plant at 6wk n dried it nicely, still stinks n taste the part and sold.

had me mum n sister up visiting they went home this morning, sister slipped me a strip of pregbulin before she left so that was handy lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeh the 00 is a nice smoke man been a whike since I've had some hash now the next hash I wanna blast at is some really greasy bubble hash the sort ya can dab lol.....Yeh she's sound past 6 week I only took a lil branch mid week just to test I'm gonna take a full one down next sat which will be 8 weeks then I'm letting the rest go to 10 2 psy 1 exo and 1 lemon hopefully get up to stack and stink up even more......what are pregbulins? oh I've been looking at these gavita lights they ain't cheap but they look the mutts nuts man and 1150W can turn em down to 600 sounds perfect for a 1.2


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh the 00 is a nice smoke man been a whike since I've had some hash now the next hash I wanna blast at is some really greasy bubble hash the sort ya can dab lol.....Yeh she's sound past 6 week I only took a lil branch mid week just to test I'm gonna take a full one down next sat which will be 8 weeks then I'm letting the rest go to 10 2 psy 1 exo and 1 lemon hopefully get up to stack and stink up even more......what are pregbulins? oh I've been looking at these gavita lights they ain't cheap but they look the mutts nuts man and 1150W can turn em down to 600 sounds perfect for a 1.2


in the winter 1200hps in a 1.2m tent works really well, yeah you get more yield from 2x600hps in a bigger tent but if a 1.2 is what you got and you can control the temps then 2x600 is the way to grow, i reckon done right 3 rows of 3 vegged small n flowered early i think you or anyone could pull 30oz+ from a lil 1.2x1.2.

pregbulins are a nerve end pain killer, weird buzz but niiice last for ages aswel, i carnt wait to get some bud of me own and a cheap dab rig, the missus has a lil shed where i go smoke so ill be able to do dabs there on top of the freezer, aint got much gear so cracked out the bucket yday on the sly lmao


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

gavitas are no good for tents shawny, way too powerful they are more for warehouse ops or if you have 10ft+ ceilings.

hold on to your five ton for the time being lol.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2015)

I looked at those gavita but man they seem hot as fuk which put me off and ya cant aircool them easily


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeh I tried the 2 6's last year but at the wrong time and struggled with temps now this gavita has a built on ballast think u can change from 600-800-1000-1150 its fuckin expensive but I want lol...Yeh with the right set up and strain dependent you get 30+ ........Yeh get ya dab on in the shed lolol can't fault ya man...lool I ain't had a bucket for ages man its a totally different pain ain't it lol gets ya smashed tho when I was about 15 and living with me mum I had a bucket under me bed lol I used to wake IP for school pull the bucket out cane 2 then lay back down on me bed and it would feel like I was sinking down into it....like the scene out of trainspotting when he sinks into the carpet lolol it felt just how that looked haha the good old days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

Well that just pissed on my fireworks lol Yeh they were the 2 things that in was concerned about weight and heat


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

this is what ya want for a 1.2 can even chuck 2x1000 in em if you could control the temp, my local shop sells these hoods for £200


they are really big but just the perfect size for a 1.2m


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

where do you put the filter when running one of those in a tent? looks beastly!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> where do you put the filter when running one of those in a tent? looks beastly!


it would have to be outside the tent i would imagine they are fucking huge and would fill a 1.2 perfect, the ends are all 8'' a high power 6'' is enough to keep 2x600 cool enough in the winter tho so would need them reducers or get a 8'' fan but the 6'' high power is loud enough fuck a 8'' lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

on a fucking box joint atm with some hash in it. spent near a grand on weed in 3 weeks so gonna try and reign it in a bit. i swear when i have my own weed i smoke half the amount i'm on now!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> on a fucking box joint atm with some hash in it. spent near a grand on weed in 3 weeks so gonna try and reign it in a bit. i swear when i have my own weed i smoke half the amount i'm on now!


why dont you use the DN? when you got none of ya own.

can get a 100g lump of some really fucking good hash for 500-600 that would see you threw ya dry times, or if bud you can get oz's from canada for 120-200 even cheaper if you buy a lump.


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

cant be arsed, i am the sort of person who has a breakdown waiting for traffic lights to change, waiting on a shipment from the dn would be the end of me!.

i'm very much living in the here and now and if i cant have it here and now i don't want it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

Just caning a couple of these with a mate ooooooooosh


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

nice, is that just the plain or sugar flavour. could do with one of those meself, just got an oz of untrimmed exo for 150


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Morning lads .... i just woke up lol ..... plus side of being a manic depressive twat is no one moans that i sleep all day lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

sleeping all day makes depression worse for me, you need to keep yourself busy mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Hard to keep busy when you have nothing to do man !


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Last night i spent 15 hrs watching documentaries on mid south wrestling territories in America lmao thats how bored i get ... i watched from the 30s/40s up the the early 90s ...... man that was some crap , thinking about it lol ...


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Stupid question but .... how the fuck do u use a iron? I just tried to iron a jumper and it looks just as creased as it did before?!?! Wtf ..... someone's avin a laff


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

hahah. i take it you are up to date on game of thrones then?

and as for asking ironing advice here unless it's sealing mbbs you are fucked!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just caning a couple of these with a mate ooooooooosh


looks like a lovely blunt mate, i do like them blunts can smoke all sorts in them n it smokes nice n slow mandrax n weed in a blunt is fucking nice, crack blunts are even better tho lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

crack blunts! you been hanging with the yardies again?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> crack blunts! you been hanging with the yardies again?


lool fuck the yardies mate although they do often serve up some of the best crack.

yeah smash the crack up so its a powder, nice weed n bacci mix i like some bacci in me blunts but not too much, n just layer it a layer of weed/bacci then the crack then another layer of weed/bacci n roll that fucker.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Got anything nice growing ghb?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2015)

It was a wonderberry flavour we had one each just been choking like fuck it lol I've gotta get a phunkyfeel glass tip now for supreme smoking pleasure


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah man you need a routine set ur alarm clock n make some shitty routine to follow every day, shit works wonders n if ur mess allow it exercise!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck it im going casino lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

26 black


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> 26 black


Fuck the blacks lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

aah theres nothing wrong with ya!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 21, 2015)

Tbh im in quite a good mood lol .... lets see how long it lasts


----------



## ghb (Feb 21, 2015)

just don't take the milk money to gamble with and you'll be reet!.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> if your lonely cos uncle B dont love you no more you can be my bitch. I'll keep you busy


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2015)

tedious yanks really fukin dull bit like my evening tbf


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

Who the fck wants to buy cigarettes and wats that other shit ur tryn to sell call bud ?? Is it that syntetic weed shit ???

Anyway thanks for leavin ur email addy ive a few sites i wanna sign up to but needed an email addy  now i gots 1 .....


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mornin fellas wats yas up to on this miserably sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2015)

Stoned


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2015)

Bored


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2015)

cba


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 22, 2015)

morning


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

U get that nos yet zedd


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 22, 2015)

On the bog


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah but u typed that into ur search browser lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but u typed that into ur search browser lmao


Wtf u on bout


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf u on bout


I think he means by typing "that" into your browser you have probably just set so many alarm bells off at GCHQ/PRISM etc etc that you can expect your door kicked in any minute soon lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I think he means by typing "that" into your browser you have probably just set so many alarm bells off at GCHQ/PRISM etc etc that you can expect your door kicked in any minute soon lmao


Ahh fck em id get sum lauf if they landed at my door ha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2015)

The gambler is pretty slick flick


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The gambler is pretty slick flick


Mehh didn really like it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mehh didn really like it


well i don't like your attitude mr.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> well i don't like your attitude mr.


Ha  .. nahh just didn do it for me and the ending was so bad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 22, 2015)

The veggers ones on the left and right are Jakes dream the one on the left I'm gonna pop in the flower tent next weekend and see how she goes she's the one with the mutant leaf as well I hope she gives me some of them tiny nugs in the middle of the leaf u often see that when they have that extra leaf in the middle


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The veggers ones on the left and right are Jakes dream the one on the left I'm gonna pop in the flower tent next weekend and see how she goes she's the one with the mutant leaf as well I hope she gives me some of them tiny nugs in the middle of the leaf u often see that when they have that extra leaf in the middle


I had a mutant leaf before that grew an extra leaf, little budd and a pollen sack lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 22, 2015)

all.the essentials to make a few babies lolol hooefully I'll get some nice dank buds off her


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2015)

Rolled a spliff turned round and turnd bak round spliff gone cant fckn find it had to roll another .... fck me im confused


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Few questions lads if ya dont mind, 

Best mate got spotted in the car and nicked n raided. Found with ounce of coke and few oz of benzo plus 6 plants in veg and a few ounce in a jar next too scales baggies and around 5k in cash. Got no previous so how long can he expect? Will he get to do half the sentence if a good boy inside? Hows that work like as his solicitor IMO is shit every time he calls he just gets told hell phone back in 5 minutes. 

Also id of had a visit by now if they'd got anything from his phone right? We didnt talk by text but wattsapp on the iPhone although pretty sure the convo was closed. Wondering will they look deep if they've already got so much evidence and will be plenty of texts already on the phone asking for stuff? Id o thought id of been raided ages ago because of him dealing with coke they'd wanna wrap coke dealers up before his out n lets em know to move anything. 

Cheers guys


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2015)

all depends what sort of lights he was vegging 6plants with in the car lol

i dunno ninja but hes deffo fucked thats for shore the benzo with the coke, weed next to scales n baggies, 5k cash.

dont sound too good does it, if you where his best mate n together alot and your growing at ya home i would deffo be getting my para on.

shouldnt joke it aint funny but does sound like he had a brain fart that day, rolling about with oz's of coke n benzo whilst wherever the car was registered to or whatever had a grow,cash,weed,scales,baggies at it.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol nah he knows his going away just wondering what sort of sentence to expect. He was dropping someone a few grams of coke and old bill spotted it. Was deffo silly to have it all at home and he knows that but one those ones where you think itll never happen to you. 

Id of thought though that they'd already come mine if they had anything? Been weeks now like.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Lol nah he knows his going away just wondering what sort of sentence to expect. He was dropping someone a few grams of coke and old bill spotted it. Was deffo silly to have it all at home and he knows that but one those ones where you think itll never happen to you.
> 
> Id of thought though that they'd already come mine if they had anything? Been weeks now like.


if its been wks then you would think you will be fine no? depends i think mate on the judge really on the sentancing, as for what you do of the sentance i think that then depends on the length of sentance.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah he was raided before xmas like i say he'll have enough messages and evidence already to be done for dealing they won't have to look deep. 

Suppose even with coke its still just a lottery and depends on the mood of the judge.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 22, 2015)

Bloody ell man sounds like he's asking for it but with no previous and if he got good character and can get refs he shouldn't do too bad if he's white lol the cokes the main one that might just tip it over the edge an get him a spanking


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 22, 2015)

think the coke n the benzo together but seperate will be a fucker n oz's of, its blatant class A dealing to a fair level with them amounts.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 22, 2015)

Aye that's it with baggies and pans knocking about bet they got an instant hard on the wankers


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah was an own goal having all that in one place and where you live. Like i say though just didnt think itll ever happen. Course his regretting it big time now but no point crying over spilt milk ay. 

What we all growing anyway? Got a power kush freebie coming up a week in flower but tbh it looks abit shit lol thin side branches for some reason and growing all real close, think i might let it stretch a little bit. 

Apart from that got some blue cheese and liberty haze a week from seed what ill be doing under the 600w. Doing 3 more grows then packing growing at home in. He who dares Rodney lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just the usual cheese lol got a 2.Jakes dream ready for flipping got a sour kush x deep blue as well which smells really nice....might be getting my hands on a cookies cut too soon can't wait for that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i did see they'd proven a link to mental illness on the telly last night. can;t refute the figures tbh
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/289555.php


No they didn't, I took the time to read the actual study last week, here's the link.

*http://www.thelancet.com/pb/assets/raw/Lancet/pdfs/14TLP0454_Di%20Forti.pdf*

It's utter bullshit, they used subjective 'questionnaires' (with the only 2 variables being "Skunk like" or "Hash like") and rejected anybody who already tested positive for 'organic psychosis'.

Not to mention 140+ refused to take part.

No real cannabis or testing was ever used, It's a hearsay anecdote at best.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No they didn't, I took the time to read the actual study last week, here's the link.
> 
> *http://www.thelancet.com/pb/assets/raw/Lancet/pdfs/14TLP0454_Di%20Forti.pdf*
> 
> ...


Same as most of the "studies" the daily fail and other arse wiping rags come out with, they deliberately skew the facts to fit what they have been told to promote ( i.e. drugs are bad m`kay?) and 99% of the public believe it because if its in the news it must be true lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2015)

Each time the subject comes up it reminds me of this disclaimer that has been printed on the first page of every video game booklet since the mid 90's, back when mothers thought that video games CAUSED epilepsy.



Now if we apply the same common sense disclaimer to psychosis and illicit drug use!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone watching sherlock with that benedict lad..very good show.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone watching sherlock with that benedict lad..very good show.


Yeah I've seen em all so far.

I think 'Elementary' with Jonny Lee Miller and Lucy Liu is better though.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2015)

lol delusions and hallucinations, like there were no planes on 911 and the govmint r after us, yeah call it psychosis or call it waking the fuk up imo, the only real prob ive found with weed is if you smoke psychosis itself u end up mad till u stop


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2015)

Feel like a mass murderer today, all those cuts an mums wasted ffs, oh well at least ill hyave some flowering plants to look at now lol


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 23, 2015)

Were can I buy some cfls?, I don't really need veg, more flower.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Were can I buy some cfls?, I don't really need veg, more flower.


No idea, we are only rednecks that dont help ppl in here remember??


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No idea, we are only rednecks that dont help ppl in here remember??


Oh yea I forgot lol.



Seriously doe were do I get em from. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2015)

We didn't forget


iiTzHaroon said:


> Oh yea I forgot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously doe were do I get em from. . .


----------



## iiTzHaroon (Feb 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We didn't forget


Relax


----------



## ghb (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2015)

iiTzHaroon said:


> Oh yea I forgot lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously doe were do I get em from. . .


I noticed a nice lil 1 hangin over ur mams bed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 23, 2015)

CFL's get em off eBay for flower u want a red spec but i wouldnt advise it you'd be better off with a 250 hps if you gotta small grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2015)

just been refused food n drink on the train. Bunch of cockends the lot of them.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just been refused food n drink on the train. Bunch of cockends the lot of them.


Why? Did you not let a black man get on the train or summat? lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 23, 2015)

Evening fuckers, how's everyone been doing? Not been on for ages had a lot going on, got my girls all sorted now and should be flipping em to flower in another week or so,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2015)

Happy days vallies ordered... Looking forward to them tbh


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 23, 2015)

gona work half pk of this better than grn crk, vale vale. rd discontinued strain but A1 daytime smoke.
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/ValeVale.htm


----------



## ghb (Feb 23, 2015)

fucking haze for 240 has got all kinds of contaminants in it


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 23, 2015)

i may abbreviate too much. be back, to discuss vale vale. word


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol delusions and hallucinations, like there were no planes on 911 and the govmint r after us, yeah call it psychosis or call it waking the fuk up imo, the only real prob ive found with weed is if you smoke psychosis itself u end up mad till u stop


That must be why u can find me in the corner most days,half naked ,dribbling, cake in me gob & cock up the hoover ,hidding from Jehovah's


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 23, 2015)

*Nevil's Wreck* »»» E32 Arcata Trainwreck DrJays Cut x Neville's Haze F3 BX2
E32 Arcata Trainwreck DrJays Cut
USA »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Neville's Haze
Nevilles Haze
»»» {(Haze x Haze) x NL #5} x {Haze x Haze}
(Haze x Haze) x NL #5
Haze x Haze
Haze
O Haze
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa



Haze (specified above)


NL #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica


Haze x Haze (specified above)
 this is the male used in a few RD strains

goat wreck haze 
vale vale


----------



## ghb (Feb 23, 2015)

fucks sake making even less sense now


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2015)

I read all that shit abe and I still know fuk all just got confused eyes now lol, I just crossed exo with zlh and got a grapefruit phenol, nice, the other one is smellless and sparse and its the fukker I mainlined so a lot of fanny about for nothing


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> That must be why u can find me in the corner most days,half naked ,dribbling, cake in me gob & cock up the hoover ,hidding from Jehovah's


lol baz hows u man been fishing lately? im well into my fish atm but eating wise need to catch some mackerel cos its the bollox but I hear makel fishing is nt real fishing yeah?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 23, 2015)

Psycho,exo,lemon @7 weeks chopping one exo next week and replacing it with a Jakes dream which is stinkin real funky


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I read all that shit abe and I still know fuk all just got confused eyes now lol, I just crossed exo with zlh and got a grapefruit phenol, nice, the other one is smellless and sparse and its the fukker I mainlined so a lot of fanny about for nothing


Ive got a psycho cross with zlh on the go just now, it's only vegging but it's got nice fat indica leaves and has a nice sweet smell to it, hope it's something tasty, I've got about another 30 of the seeds to try to get a good one even if this isn't,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking sweet as always ghetto, hope u get a tasty jakes dream pheno it's a gd strain


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 23, 2015)

That bit I had off u made me get the beans was really nice man the 2 I've kept are really stinky so git high hopes for em got a sour kush that smell wierd so we'll see what she says


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

Afternoon lads, got my kids parents evening today, time to find out how much they have been little shits lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

exo n mandrax pipes for the win lol shiiiit that hit the spot.

sample was well over a gram aswel, 9days from SA to UK multi layered mbb etc

is pricey for what it is but deffo one for the drug bucket list lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

Didn't have enough coins left after id ordered all my vals for the dexy so I got ten 30mg codeine n he said he'll throw in a few extra n from what I've heard vals reeeeaaaaaalllllly add to the codeine buzz...gonna see if I can give up smoke for a week when that lands haha


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't have enough coins left after id ordered all my vals for the dexy so I got ten 30mg codeine n he said he'll throw in a few extra n from what I've heard vals reeeeaaaaaalllllly add to the codeine buzz...gonna see if I can give up smoke for a week when that lands haha


do you personally buzz from codeine then? i know some do, i just find it makes me sick n constipated never really have understood the codeine addiction, its quite rife in middle age women n over the counter shit.

are you a middle aged women then lax? lol

get a fucking oxy down ya n man up, saralea sells 80mgs from the UK real mcoy.

and yeah benzo's will enhance a opiate buzz, but codiene is ya lowest of the low when it comes to opiates.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do you personally buzz from codeine then? i know some do, i just find it makes me sick n constipated never really have understood the codeine addiction, its quite rife in middle age women n over the counter shit.
> 
> are you a middle aged women then lax? lol
> 
> get a fucking oxy down ya n man up, saralea sells 80mgs from the UK real mcoy.


dunno man never really tried to get a buzz from it so I said I'd give it one Propper go so I ordered enough to get a buzz by itself n with vals n if it's not good I can still keep it since that kinda shit comes in handy in a medical box n I can see how he is as a vendors..comes off as dodgy so a few codeine to test the waters n he'd actually asked me to fe before he ships it so that's one red box ticked,i hope he's legit he's got a great selection of prescription.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> dunno man never really tried to get a buzz from it so I said I'd give it one Propper go so I ordered enough to get a buzz by itself n with vals n if it's not good I can still keep it since that kinda shit comes in handy in a medical box n I can see how he is as a vendors..comes off as dodgy so a few codeine to test the waters n he'd actually asked me to fe before he ships it so that's one red box ticked,i hope he's legit he's got a great selection of prescription.


did you fe then? you have shitty buyer stats tho dont ya from calling out that scammer.

handy for the medical box lax as a decent pain killer, but a mate of mine gets 30mg codeine phosphate on script for pain relief hes been on em years and is really addicted to the stuff but theres no buzz to it mate and thats UK script.

30mg does nowt 60mg just makes you feel sick n does nowt buzzwise, take more than that n your likely to spew if its legit stuff, your also get mega constipated after a few day on it, proper nasty constipated like you wana spew up a shit lol

whats the vendors name?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

Nah most will let me stay I'm escrow sure I'll see how it goes..aparently 120mg will buzz so I was thinking 3 n a val will be nice


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nah most will let me stay I'm escrow sure I'll see how it goes..aparently 120mg will buzz so I was thinking 3 n a val will be nice


fuck that rather you than me lol 

have to let us know how you get on with it, thats a spewing dosage imo tho with no tolerance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

Well a few forums have said pop 4 30mg for good time (Thai whore voice).


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well a few forums have said pop 4 30mg for good time (Thai whore voice).


probably opiate tolerant people lax, go for it mate all bodys are different i just know ive spewed up on less.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> probably opiate tolerant people lax, go for it mate all bodys are different i just know ive spewed up on less.


one in particular was someone got some on prescription n wanted to know a noobs dosage n that's pretty much the average dosage...sure I'll find out soon enough haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've got a nice bit of mdma and 2 old school blue double dunter pills put away for nxt weekend when I'm down in Liverpool for a mates gig, just need to sort out some smoke while I'm there cos it's dry as fuck up hee right now


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

Am I black or have I suddenly turned into robbie? thread goes dead or I'm ignored, fucking bunch of degenerate druggies the lot of yous,


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

your green u cunt lol

whats them pills ya on about?

got about 45mins before the missus is back, want another pipe but the fucking mandrax stinks badly like a lingering crack smell n i had to go ghetto with the pipe, just a empty toilet roll cardboard with a gauze lol so you have to have your palm on 1 end to make it airtight, leaves ya hand stinking of it.

fuck it im off to the shed lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> your green u cunt lol
> 
> whats them pills ya on about?
> 
> ...


A mate of mine got a hold of 10 blue speckled mitsubishi double dunters, it's old school E's from back in the day, I had one 2 weeks ago and was fucked all night, so kept my last 2 for my next night out.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

These bad boys


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> A mate of mine got a hold of 10 blue speckled mitsubishi double dunters, it's old school E's from back in the day, I had one 2 weeks ago and was fucked all night, so kept my last 2 for my next night out.


i aint seen that stamp weather on a good pill or not for yrs n yrs, but they where deffo some of the nicest pills back in the day especially the speckled ones.

i member tho once all the shit e's started coming about reading a news article about mitsi's they had about 20 different mitsi's n tested em n came back all sorts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

hahah don't be mixing them up with the blues


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i aint seen that stamp weather on a good pill or not for yrs n yrs, but they where deffo some of the nicest pills back in the day especially the speckled ones.
> 
> i member tho once all the shit e's started coming about reading a news article about mitsi's they had about 20 different mitsi's n tested em n came back all sorts.


Same mate I haven't seen em in about 10 yrs or more till a cpl weeks ago, it was my mate I'm staying with got them from a gig he was performing at, they are pretty close in quality to the old school ones like I said 1 had me buzzing for about 8 hrs, in fairness I did have half a g of mdma that night as well


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2015)

love all this buzz talk, felt alone in the world with my drug cravings til I met u lot lol.... yeah rite so fell off the wagon on the mrs bd and getting my weed/wine combo on, fukin gash for tunes when women are pissed tho not happy tunewise


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Same mate I haven't seen em in about 10 yrs or more till a cpl weeks ago, it was my mate I'm staying with got them from a gig he was performing at, they are pretty close in quality to the old school ones like I said 1 had me buzzing for about 8 hrs, in fairness I did have half a g of mdma that night as well


yeah its strange really, but in the next breath they ended up so copied and done badly that it was no longer a sign of qaulity, still i would have thought the dutch lot that make most the good pills today would have made a super mitsi by now lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 24, 2015)

My 2nd ever pill was a misti fucking amazing buzz I remember when I was coming up all my hair felt like it was standing up like I'd just been electrocuted lol that one was white I think


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> These bad boys


mmmm i miss mitsi`s


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i aint seen that stamp weather on a good pill or not for yrs n yrs, but they where deffo some of the nicest pills back in the day especially the speckled ones.
> 
> i member tho once all the shit e's started coming about reading a news article about mitsi's they had about 20 different mitsi's n tested em n came back all sorts.


was the same down here, for years the white an white with black speckled mitsis were killing it, then all the coloured versions came out n ppl were od`ing n dying left,right n centre


----------



## ghb (Feb 24, 2015)

i remember there were a bunch of white ones with brown speckles on that were making everyone go mental, i was at a party where two best mates tried to kill each other with a meat cleaver. i think they were a bad batch because i seem to remember people back in the day would be happy having had a gary lol.

gary where is the gig lad? i take it your mate is an mc judging by your tastes?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just planted a Gringo mini SOG in half my area, gonna keep the other half free for starting some 12/12 FS and stagger things a bit and just found a pack of DPQ in my seed box im gna get going on, then its either buy some seeds or use the bagseed ive got here, decisions decisions lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just planted a Gringo mini SOG in half my area, gonna keep the other half free for starting some 12/12 FS and stagger things a bit and just found a pack of DPQ in my seed box im gna get going on, then its either buy some seeds or use the bagseed ive got here, decisions decisions lol


i've got a decent sized gringo going in the flower room now, reckon i could get half a k no problem, she'll more or less have a light to her self, it looks a bit of a beast!.
just potted up 13 blue pit clones to throw in as cuttings alongside the mother they came from and an exo mother plant too.it'll be good to finally have something flowering again, gonna be a long time til i have anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Why? Did you not let a black man get on the train or summat? lol


nah my gaffer complained about not getting offered a drink in first class. Unfortunately the lass he called a sour faced slag was the train manager.... Thankfully we we're pretty lashed up as was..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> i've got a decent sized gringo going in the flower room now, reckon i could get half a k no problem, she'll more or less have a light to her self, it looks a bit of a beast!.
> just potted up 13 blue pit clones to throw in as cuttings alongside the mother they came from and an exo mother plant too.it'll be good to finally have something flowering again, gonna be a long time til i have anything.


Pics of your Gringo by any chance? Havent grown it myself yet so wanna see what im to expect lol

I need to grab another pack of BP at some point, quite a few ppl are badgering me relentlessly for it, seems its quite good for medical relief for quite a few things( back pain, migraines etc), also need to grab a high CBD strain to try on a few ppl with medical problems as well

For now tho im gonna work thru the pack of DPQ ive got and then i think im gonna try some stuff from B.O.G seeds, exotix genetics, pyramid seeds and dinafem and a few more of the BB strains


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just been reading online so what to expect my mate to get. some bloke got 8 years done 4...for being involved in selling 9million quids worth lol yet people just shifting grams getting 3 years n stuff. god knows how you get involved in shit with that much money. dont see how people even start moving zeds i mean surely people buying zeds already got their people they go too.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

this look anything like the actual bud of gringo r1b?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Just been reading online so what to expect my mate to get. some bloke got 8 years done 4...for being involved in selling 9million quids worth lol yet people just shifting grams getting 3 years n stuff. god knows how you get involved in shit with that much money. dont see how people even start moving zeds i mean surely people buying zeds already got their people they go too.


there was drug sentancing ''guidelines'' sprouting out a while back ninja from the gov but thats all it is sentancing guidelines the judge can do what they wont, and the same origanal laws still stand i.e possesion alone of a class B drug i think can in law get you 14yrs max lol ill find a new article n link it give me a mo.

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/supply_class_a_drugs/

these come in feb 2012, with the benzo n coke together tho i think they then charge you as it all not as the benzo is legal n the coke class A, because its a known cutting agent.

so he would be close to cat 3, but first time etc i dont think it would be that harsh.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Just gonna be a lesson learnt that he already knew, dont keep that sorta shit where you sleep. cheers for the guidelines ill let him seen em as his socliactor seems useless. his not over worried and calling him all the time. his accepted he messed up n has to do some bird. just wants an idea of how long to expect.

Tbh dont seem worth while messing with the shit unless doing bigger bits. sod meeting god knows how many people selling grams.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Just gonna be a lesson learnt that he already knew, dont keep that sorta shit where you sleep. cheers for the guidelines ill let him seen em as his socliactor seems useless. his not over worried and calling him all the time. his accepted he messed up n has to do some bird. just wants an idea of how long to expect.
> 
> Tbh dont seem worth while messing with the shit unless doing bigger bits. sod meeting god knows how many people selling grams.


fuck dealing class A all together, yeah theres plenty of £££ in it but the risk unless ya some head noncho lol are way too much, coke/crack/smack are great to deal very high profit margin n the sorta drug that people need to keep coming back for more n more, but on a low level your constantly dealing with scum n got the risk of mini wanabe seen scarface too many times people especially in london etc.

is just ag, and say ya pal does end up getting a few yrs that time served worked out into what was earnt prob would have been better of working a job lol

as for bigger bits fuck that aswel, your looking at a double figure sentance if caught with multi kilos of class A just aint worth it imo anyway.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 24, 2015)

missus has gone to bed, time to get me wolf on lol

Sell me this pen! lmao

should hit the spot nicely being half cut aswel, if i dont post again its cause ive passed out lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 24, 2015)

I just read speckled and pills and all i can remember is speckled doves from bak wen


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 24, 2015)

And the mitizs but man doves wer the biz from wer i was from


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> i remember there were a bunch of white ones with brown speckles on that were making everyone go mental, i was at a party where two best mates tried to kill each other with a meat cleaver. i think they were a bad batch because i seem to remember people back in the day would be happy having had a gary lol.
> 
> gary where is the gig lad? i take it your mate is an mc judging by your tastes?


My mate that got the pills is a DJ and music producer, it's another cpl mates that are gigging in Liverpool, at the kazamier


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah your right mate i wouldnt wanna do it n be meeting loads of people too many mouths and youd have to let more know to earn more money. a 9 and a handful of dealers though would be tempting lol but theyd already have their dealers n shit so god knows how people get into it guess having better stuff. all too much drama n risks your right. also bang on about amount of time hell probs get and wages over that period would be better off working.


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> These bad boys


Wise up. I've been clucking for tidy old school pills for ages now lol. Are they the proper ones from back in the day? How old are they?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this look anything like the actual bud of gringo r1b?
> 
> View attachment 3358473


looks similar`ish, it may or may not be, so many cheese crosses going around now its hard to tell from a pic


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

Fuck the agro of selling class a's man shits not worth the ball ache of having all em addicts about the place, associating with em n his profit (5grand) in relation to the time he'd do is not fucking worth it...not to mention the oz he lost n the green. Morning fart sniffers


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2015)

People like to joke that everything in Dubai is covered in gold. But that can’t be true, right? I mean, it’s not like they put gold on their ice cream. Oh wait, they do. Dubai’s Scoopi Café, a newly launched chocolatier and ice cream café on Al Wasl Road, has begun selling the world’s most expensive ice cream, the “Black Diamond.” Priced at $816 per scoop, the ice cream is made with exotic Madagascar vanilla, Iranian saffron, and black Italian truffle. It’s then topped with 23-karat edible gold. But the good news is you get to keep the Versace bowl and spoon. And in a place where ostentation is encouraged, the “Black Diamond” is sure to be a hit.

http://www.rsvlts.com/category/lifestyle/food/


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> People like to joke that everything in Dubai is covered in gold. But that can’t be true, right? I mean, it’s not like they put gold on their ice cream. Oh wait, they do. Dubai’s Scoopi Café, a newly launched chocolatier and ice cream café on Al Wasl Road, has begun selling the world’s most expensive ice cream, the “Black Diamond.” Priced at $816 per scoop, the ice cream is made with exotic Madagascar vanilla, Iranian saffron, and black Italian truffle. It’s then topped with 23-karat edible gold. But the good news is you get to keep the Versace bowl and spoon. And in a place where ostentation is encouraged, the “Black Diamond” is sure to be a hit.
> 
> http://www.rsvlts.com/category/lifestyle/food/


I was always told not to eat yellow snow .. i presume the same goes for ice cream ha  .. mornin lads


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

Zappas always right.


irish4:20 said:


> I was always told not to eat yellow snow .. i presume the same goes for ice cream ha  .. mornin lads


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hows u lax any craic


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

morning ppl, mini SOG is now vegging and ive got a few days to get rid of this tray of cuts or bin em n then i can flip to flower, if only there were someone that wanted them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hows u lax any craic


no news will be swinging u an email tomorrow morning to get that sent so u have it Friday n I'll send ghetto n hulks Monday...sorry for delay girls wanted em to cure then I got lazy haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> no news will be swinging u an email tomorrow morning to get that sent so u have it Friday n I'll send ghetto n hulks Monday...sorry for delay girls wanted em to cure then I got lazy haha


Nice one m8 I tho u forgot lol,


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> no news will be swinging u an email tomorrow morning to get that sent so u have it Friday n I'll send ghetto n hulks Monday...sorry for delay girls wanted em to cure then I got lazy haha


Sound man.. yea just drop us an email and il get back to ya


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice one m8 I tho u forgot lol,


lool no jus wanted to give em a good Cure then I got lazy so I said best get em sent off before I sell it all ..should have em next Thursday just be online Sunday n I'll get all ur addys n I'll send em Monday morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

so some vendor from Ag posted me my buyer stats after knocking me back. proper funny one scored me 2/5 said i knew nothing of the drugs haha. I'd called him out after some generics...


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 25, 2015)

mate went to the station said his been rebailed and they will send him a letter in the post telling him when to next come in. They said because the woman who interviewed him wasn't there? also his got a letter from when nicked saying his been nicked for intent to supply class a and the weed but he still hasn't been charged or something? his solicitor said when he goes back hell either get rebailed or charged. I thought what they told him when nicked on his sheet was his charges already :/ not been in trouble with the pigs so not sure but is that how its done then and does it sound normal about the woman who interviewed him not being there?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Some a them vendors can be right funny cunts just slag his page off lol set the gang on him......easy laxx I'm alright for that mate just put mine with hulks or something bro .....anyone on here heard of blue meanie? Should be looking at a cut of that in the near future and the gsc can't fookin wait man


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've heard the name blue meanie but couldn't tell you anything about it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeh its suppose to be real blueberry tasting and a potent smoke...think its a x between blues/livers and some blueberry so ive been told anyway


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 25, 2015)

Any one grow any of Subcools gear ? My Jack the Ripper , 9lb hammer, & Chernobyl have just sprouted , going in the alien in 3 weeks .


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 25, 2015)

more than 1 person has told me subcool stuff is good but watch out for balls towards ends of flower.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Never mate like the look of some of his gear tho jtr been one of em and that Jilly bean...hope they go well for y bro, I've just popped another gth#1 it broke soil yesterday hope its a girl


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm liking the canna biobizz combo with terps caylxs seem to be swelling up nicley apart from one which is popcorn city lol I didn't go all out on her and she's smotherd in popcorn I'm ashamed


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice one lax, I'm in a financial predicament just now so smoke is very very limited so it will be much appreciated,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice one lax, I'm in a financial predicament just now so smoke is very very limited so it will be much appreciated,


looks like ur getting ghettos bit 2...lucky.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its suppose to be real blueberry tasting and a potent smoke...think its a x between blues/livers and some blueberry so ive been told anyway


copied from another site......

Story is i got it off "bluemeanie" mitch..






[Poor jon [his bruv] fell down the stairs in the early 90's.. He suffers from spasms so likes weed with a high cbd level because is apparantly good for this condition]
Took a good 18 months to get hold of this cut from sheffield uk but he managed too and then passed unto me,other uk growers-the states and elsewhere..

Here she is!





Quite short/bushy/stretchy..
*Very* stinky the high/taste is 100% funk [as they say} Blueberry funk!
also imo ,sweet ,mentholy,energy giving daytime smoke
Must try this folks full stop  Perfect apart from all the bloody popcorn ya get if you dont chop the lower branches off! etc..
More to come but ltr :smoke:

Move this to a more suitable location is fine my way mods 

e


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's sounds like the one mate blueberry funk sounds sweet lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's sounds like the one mate blueberry funk sounds sweet lol


well someone on yet another site reckons its blues x blueberry (15yr old clone only tested at 24% thc) and that the BM regularly tests in the low 20%`s


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's what I've heard its blues x some blueberry ....the lads just got the cut so when its vegged up a bit he's passing one my way


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's what I've heard its blues x some blueberry ....the lads just got the cut so when its vegged up a bit he's passing one my way


very nice....im jealous now lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 25, 2015)

you love a blue strain dont you bina. got some BB stuff to germinate soon, can't wait to try the fireballs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> you love a blue strain dont you bina. got some BB stuff to germinate soon, can't wait to try the fireballs


I just like a bit of fruity variety mate, not a big fan of diesels/white strains/cheese etc

Yeah ive just found a pack of DPQ im gna do 12/12 FS, just trying to do some mental math on when to start em lol, want to time em so they are ready about 4-5 weeks after the Gringo SOG finishes so i can start getting things staggered in the room, few in n out every fortnight or sumthin

you managed to get a pic of that Gringo of yours yet?

what BB stuff you got currently then?


----------



## ghb (Feb 25, 2015)

i got pretty much everything they have on the menu, working a few at a time starting with some of that jakes dream, fireballs and possibly smelly cherry.

no pics sorry lad, i'll get a vid when i'm next there. i'll show it side by side with the cheese, you can see similarities but the structure of the plant is great, it won't need any where near as much lollipopping.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> i got pretty much everything they have on the menu, working a few at a time starting with some of that jakes dream, fireballs and possibly smelly cherry.
> 
> no pics sorry lad, i'll get a vid when i'm next there. i'll show it side by side with the cheese, you can see similarities but the structure of the plant is great, it won't need any where near as much lollipopping.


im in 2 minds about trying more of the bb stuff after the nanners i got on the BP but on the other hand was a really nice smoke, hence the indecision lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> you love a blue strain dont you bina. got some BB stuff to germinate soon, can't wait to try the fireballs


loved the fireballs...didn't yield that much, I'd a short pheno would of been perfect for sog..infact I think someone from 600 is gonna run em..also deepbluexliver is the biz I got em as a freebie by breeders boutique n loved it so much I had to buy 20 more to do a pheno hunt later, also still have cheese bukkake to pop by em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

My Jakes dream a vigerous gals thick stems and they smell delicious I wouldn't mind a go on the smelly cherry myself ...I've some sour kush x deep blue as well which smells funky thatll be getting flipped in a few weeks too


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2015)

best seed weed,most exciting and interesting grow due to the rapid flowering phase and intense red berry smell and pure pinkness of the weed, like it looks a bit wrong lol, was that sour cherry P45 pheno off Don, and tbh its a fukin stoney weed too with happiness and pain relief and intense red berry flav, ima lookin for her again , but you can too if you go breeders boutique and fing I yaselves but I wanr a cut if ya do cos pink nuggy weed finished at 6.5 weeks is a no brainer imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Go on then don send me some a them sour cherrys an all then bro I'll have a wee hunt lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Evening lads.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

You know that time when you get a letter through the door from the new freelance firm giving you 24hrs notice that they're coming to do a property inspection. 


Good job I didn't have stinkers on the go!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

yo guys hows it going loven the new set up temps are so much better just need that Silencer just put 4 more ssh in with my ice dream (ice x ww) was a freebie


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

who was it that said to get this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Inline-Fan-Silencer-Noise-Reducer-Muffler-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Ventilation-/191091264692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c7ded4cb4


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> who was it that said to get this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Inline-Fan-Silencer-Noise-Reducer-Muffler-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Ventilation-/191091264692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c7ded4cb4


They're shit mate, you want a solid one like this.....

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-SILENCER-FOR-DUCT-EXTRACTOR-FAN-FOR-HYDROPONICS-/260504804794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3ca74bddba*

Or this......

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAN-SILENCER-5-125mm-HYDROPONICS-ETC-REDUCE-THE-NOISE-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY-/280941900788?pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Feeding_Bottle_Warmers_Coolers_LE&hash=item41697133f4*


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

ah ok m8 sound its just a bit loud coming out the air vent lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Go on then don send me some a them sour cherrys an all then bro I'll have a wee hunt lol


haha zeddds already on it man. I've allsorts tucked away. I'm holding on to my stash tho.

the latest pink lemon a pals got just ready to flip. That's cut only at the mo til I fem it. Great commercial


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

gave the birthday boy in the office a weed cookie today. Ruined him the poor sod. Ruined most of them tbf haha. Everyone in near silence all day...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got 4 vegging too.

I'll sling a pic up when I've built this tent but they're only toddler's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Kanye West performing at the Brit awards, dafuq's that about?


It's all gone to shit, The KLF had it fucking right!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kanye West performing at the Brit awards, dafuq's that about?
> 
> 
> It's all gone to shit, The KLF had it fucking right!


did they burn a million quid ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Its the sour and smelly cherry that are the most appealing to me at the mo most probs cuz I haven't got em lol u know the one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> did they burn a million quid ?


Yep, after throwing a dead sheep off the roof of the after party.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got some cracking smelly cherry crosses I've got half finished. Just done sc x fireballs.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2015)

Don ive wasted too much time with these seedbanks that promise the holy grail and its all shite generally I mean I can chuck pollen like the best of em but quick finishing strong as fuk pink weed with sour berry flavs is the nutz imo well worth a try


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

When u select a male what traits do u look for? The same u would for a female like short internodes good branching nice smell and bud structure?


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> When u select a male what traits do u look for? The same u would for a female like short internodes good branching nice smell and bud structure?


dry stem rub for terpines, plant structure, lots of pollen helps



the sour cherry beans are like elephant turds, fat as hell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Burning 1 million quid cash back in 1994.

Legendary act by 2 blokes who were thinking outside the box at the time and wanted everybody else to do the same.

Listen to what side of the fence the general audience seem to be on in this interview, they just don't understand. lol





It's even more relevant when we look back on it today.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wouldn't mind dusting an exo or psycho branch one day and see if I get anything nice u never know


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Fuck it, tribute on Brits night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

aye zeddd. Its almost too good to be true eh haha. I bet you find a good number of contenders for keepers.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

my mates new track!! I think even u critical fuckers might enjoy this one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Lunar C on the wall.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lunar C on the wall.


too right, he'll be performing in Liverpool at the gig with my mate when I'm down in a cpl weeks, he's a mate of a few of my mates but I've never met or spoke to him myself yet.


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

thats a good tune hulk i enjoyed it for once lol

you been watching season 2 of the 100, i member you saying bout it on season 1 i watched season 1 n found it abit poor acting wise they really up'd there game for season 2 tho its been a good watch.

12 monkeys the tv show is well worth a watch aswel.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> my mates new track!! I think even u critical fuckers might enjoy this one.


 Jose Gonzalez crosses I can play that shit nugga


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> too right, he'll be performing in Liverpool at the gig with my mate when I'm down in a cpl weeks, he's a mate of a few of my mates but I've never met or spoke to him myself yet.


Same here, I think he knows my mate pretty well who's in the local scene.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats a good tune hulk i enjoyed it for once lol
> 
> you been watching season 2 of the 100, i member you saying bout it on season 1 i watched season 1 n found it abit poor acting wise they really up'd there game for season 2 tho its been a good watch.
> 
> 12 monkeys the tv show is well worth a watch aswel.


Finally a scottish rap track you like lol, there is a lot of really good new music coming out of Scotland right now,

No mate after season 1 I gave up on the 100,
I've been watching Gotham, walking dead and better call saul the last cpl weeks, 
also finally watched the wolf of wall Street last week for 1st time, what a fucking film!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Jose Gonzalez crosses I can play that shit nugga


Lol yeah mate, this latest album my mates just released is all old rap beats that he puts his own vocals on, it's the beats that inspired him to get Into rap. A cpl old eminem ones on it as well, he does a wicked Role model remix

U can check it out if u want, track 8 and the last track are 2 of my favorites but the full album is wicked, 
http://deadsoundz.bandcamp.com/album/elemmentz


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Finally a scottish rap track you like lol, there is a lot of really good new music coming out of Scotland right now,
> 
> No mate after season 1 I gave up on the 100,
> I've been watching Gotham, walking dead and better call saul the last cpl weeks,
> also finally watched the wolf of wall Street last week for 1st time, what a fucking film!


av a go at season 2 its really good mate, and yeah im not that into me music but that was good to the ears lol

wolf of wall street was one of the best films i seen for a long time, i just had to have a go on them luudes after seeing that lmao they are quality but quite expensive, proper script mandrax was outed 20yr ago and the only country that still has em really is SA but its dodgy backstreet labs n takes ya a good 3-5g of the stuff to get that proper wolf of wall street driving the lambo fucked on lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is an older one from another cpl guys I know, don't know if yous will like this much tho lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeh jose Gonzalez is a sick guitarist I can okay a few of his tunes a lot of em would sound better with a nice beat behind em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 25, 2015)

Still not seen wolf on wall street I've gotta check it oot sometime


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

i watched that the other day m8 i liked it


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Still not seen wolf on wall street I've gotta check it oot sometime


Yea its a class film well worth checkin out


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2015)

Luuuuudes man fuck-in luuuuudes man!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Luuuuudes man fuck-in luuuuudes man!!


Lemon ones


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

i think ya be a lil disapointed in it tbh lax (not quite as much as ya codeine tho lol), unless you got a shitload its really quite mild but a heavy dose is pretty cool its just one of them drugs to tick of the bucket list, same as opium its ok but very mild compared to oxy or proper smack.

it does complemant bud real nice tho, but to get that proper sell me a pen fucked you need a lot of the stuff.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ha just found this pic


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

lmfao you guys just see madonna get pulled down them steps


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

anyone watching the brits just see ol madonna dragged down the stairs by her cape lmfao! that el teach the old bitch lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

yeh bet she is going to go fucking nuts when she gets bk stage


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh bet she is going to go fucking nuts when she gets bk stage


you know it pomp, she will go fucking ape mate them dancers/costume people are getting sacked lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2015)

yeh man fucking cracked me up anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

I noticed she started to struggle with the buttons halfway up.

That wardrobe malfunction will go down as the most epic in history.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

Someone's finally taken the crown from Naomi Campbell!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

im still laughing that was fucking quality lolol i hate the old slag she needs to give it a rest n go buy some more kids or something.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

You sad sad fuckers watching the brit awards, and yous call yourself's men? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> You sad sad fuckers watching the brit awards, and yous call yourself's men? Lol


fuck off im on me lappy at the table missus is watching it! lol

even had to take me earphones out to listen to her n watch it on playback thats how manly i am! lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

It was fckin priceless


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

She can still do it musically for sure, she's the female Michael Jackson, she'll be able to sing and produce till she fucking dies.

I don't think she should be baring as much flesh as she does at 50+ though, she's looked rough for a good few years.



And I'm not too sure about her doing her own stunts.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She can still do it musically for sure, she's the female Michael Jackson, she'll be able to sing and produce till she fucking dies.
> 
> I don't think she should be baring as much flesh as she does at 50+ though, she's looked rough for a good few years.
> 
> ...


You know u still would tho man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> You know u still would tho man


If I've drunk enough I'll fuck any bitch with a pulse (optional depending of hotness #Necrofuntimes) and a pussy! Madonna is like Michelle keegan compared to some of the skanks I've drunken fucked,


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> You sad sad fuckers watching the brit awards, and yous call yourself's men? Lol


Yeah tell me about it, im watching towie lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Yeah tell me about it, im watching towie lol


No, just no, you fucking queer !!!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No, just no, you fucking queer !!!


dont be jel now hulk lmfao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont be jel now hulk lmfao


Of a bunch of orange faced gays and stuck up bitches, no chance lol,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm too busy drinking beers and writing bars, fuck tv !!


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Of a bunch of orange faced gays and stuck up bitches, no chance lol,


mate i can handle corrie,eastenders, even hollyoaks but towie is that next level lmao takes some loving of ya women to sit n watch that shite with her dunno what it is but they all got face's that you just wana punch lol

i do think ol ninja was having a joke tho (hopefully) lol

im trying to watch ep 4 of better call saul but the madonna shit distracted me, im off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm a filthy bastard, depraved as fuck but I think Madonna would teach me a thing or two, maybe even make me question myself a little.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate i can handle corrie,eastenders, even hollyoaks but towie is that next level lmao takes some loving of ya women to sit n watch that shite with her dunno what it is but they all got face's that you just wana punch lol
> 
> i do think ol ninja was having a joke tho (hopefully) lol
> 
> im trying to watch ep 4 of better call saul but the madonna shit distracted me, im off.


I don't watch TV at all mate fuck the soaps and shit, I just download the series I like and watch em on my laptop but even then there ain't much I like, I'm more into my music.

Enjoy Saul it's a decent episode


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

She fucks with them 'eating people for Sunday dinner' Illuminati types.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

In fact I bet they'll be eating that young backing dancer for fucking Sunday dinner!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just watched that madonna fall on YouTube, I expected it to be worse and funnier frim the way yous were talking bout it, it was funny but not that much, if I don't see blood or broken bones it's mediocre


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Aint joking lol i had same opinion as you lot but an ex got me into it. im gonna watch sons of anarchy over the weekend to redeem my manhood lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You know that time when you get a letter through the door from the new freelance firm giving you 24hrs notice that they're coming to do a property inspection.
> 
> 
> Good job I didn't have stinkers on the go!


I chopped down early a while ago because of a house inspection. They came up sat in my living room and said we need more sockets in all the rooms without going into any of them and fucked off. I estimated that I lost about 20oz because of it


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> who was it that said to get this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Inline-Fan-Silencer-Noise-Reducer-Muffler-Hydroponics-Grow-Tent-Ventilation-/191091264692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c7ded4cb4


I didn't look into that one specifically, just one like it mate. Mine looks a bit better than that lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate i can handle corrie,eastenders, even hollyoaks but towie is that next level lmao takes some loving of ya women to sit n watch that shite with her dunno what it is but they all got face's that you just wana punch lol
> 
> i do think ol ninja was having a joke tho (hopefully) lol
> 
> im trying to watch ep 4 of better call saul but the madonna shit distracted me, im off.


My mrs dont watch any of the soaps so im lucky there, or unlucky because I dont get to fuck off out of the room for a few hrs lol. We used to watch the valleys tho. They made us Welsh look well fucked up lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> My mrs dont watch any of the soaps so im lucky there, or unlucky because I dont get to fuck off out of the room for a few hrs lol. We used to watch the valleys tho. They made us Welsh look well fucked up lol


Ahh man the valleys and geordie shore and that bullshit wrecks my head there was and irish 1 called tallifornia total and utter bollix


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh man the valleys and geordie shore and that bullshit wrecks my head there was and irish 1 called tallifornia total and utter bollix


Haha I better not tell the Mrs about that or she'll get me downloading them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)

Gf watches all that shite, tis in the bedroom n all but I just go to my smoking room when that shits on..wouldn't watch it wtf haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)

Mail Irish...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

ok m8 np i was just about to buy it but thought id check with you lot on here first now just thinking what one is better http://www.amazon.co.uk/System-Air-6-inch-Flexible-Silencer/dp/B00FZV8M2W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=07GB2Y6P6RNA7ANX85S6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAN-SILENCER-6-150mm-HYDROPONICS-ETC-REDUCE-THE-NOISE-NEXT-DAY-DELIVERY/270833093077?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=29316&meid=71ee3208aa7442c6acb354d6943c38db&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=260504804794&rt=nc

prob the amazon one then it would give me a little more play with the duct


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2015)

i've got two of those fuckers,




can't say they help much at all pompey. just takes up a big chunk of space


----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2015)

build your own silencer. get some foam mattress covering, has patterns in it. egg carton foam rolls.

place foam liner inside wide ductwork, use reducers on each end to adjust. ez an cheap project.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

not really got the time to build one m8 with work and stuff would just like a plug and play if ya know what i mean its just to stop the noise when its blowing out my shed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2015)

Anybody remember me calling out the fake ISS video's and saying that it's actually underwater in a huge tank and the zero-G scenes are filmed on zero-G simulator plane like the one they took Stephen Hawking on?

Zeddd?


Well check out this video (that has been cut twice so no transition between outside and inside) of an astronaut's helmet filling with water during an intended 7 hour so called 'space walk'.

*"A NASA astronaut had to return to the International Space Station after his helmet started to fill with water during a spacewalk. Terry Virts was conducting a seven hour mission outside the ISS when the potentially deadly problem occurred."










*
I've watched the entire collection of official NASA released footage on this incident (about 3 hours over several videos) and it's fucking amazing how elaborate covering up the hoax is.

The dialogue is worded very well. lol



They really do expect us to believe they're going to send 200 thick as fuck nobody's on a REAL one way trip to mars in 2024!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 26, 2015)

morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> morning all


Good evening


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 26, 2015)

Morning fuckers


----------



## modscankissmyfatarse (Feb 26, 2015)

be careful what you are speaking about in PM, they must bored at the minit the fucking twats, and are reading certain members n banning them.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 26, 2015)

modscankissmyfatarse said:


> be careful what you are speaking about in PM, they must bored at the minit the fucking twats, and are reading certain members n banning them.


sounds about right, might be time to find a new forum methinks, this site has gone so far downhill over the last year or 2 its a joke, half the site is full of trolls n retards just clogging the site up with shit n they focus on anything but


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)

modscankissmyfatarse said:


> be careful what you are speaking about in PM, they must bored at the minit the fucking twats, and are reading certain members n banning them.


old news bud


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

when do you guys start useing silicon on ya cuttings


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> when do you guys start useing silicon on ya cuttings


I hope u aint usin this stuff pompey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 26, 2015)

lol.

Use Silica from the start, no worries.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

yeh irish thats the stuff but mine is white dose it matter ?


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2015)

mmmm lovely and full


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

also irish dude how did ur sog go m8 the person i got my babies from said ill prob better doing sog to get max benefit out my tent cos it will fill the hole tent and he was like keep the net about 23" above top of the pot


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

lol proper blow job lips


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> also irish dude how did ur sog go m8 the person i got my babies from said ill prob better doing sog to get max benefit out my tent cos it will fill the hole tent and he was like keep the net about 23" above top of the pot


Nah man wasnt me doin a sog


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

ah sorry dude thought it was

not sog screen of green (scrog)


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 26, 2015)

Evening u bunch of boring old fuckers, where u all at? Place is dead today !


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening u bunch of boring old fuckers, where u all at? Place is dead today !


Wats up man hows things


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats up man hows things


Fuck all mate just watched the celtic game a d we were so unlucky, had a few beers so pretty merry now, how's tricks with u man?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening u bunch of boring old fuckers, where u all at? Place is dead today !


fucking place is a joke now days, slimy cunting mods reading PM's n banning peeps, aint them donkey raping shiteaters got nowt better to do than read PM's???

great night for UK euro footy hay lol solardo needs fucking shooting for that miss i dunno why i bother to watch it i really dont! only winds me the fuck up, 3-3 in normal time for the cup final at the wkend tho.

i had a bet on a chelsea v spurs game yrs ago, same cup i think berbetov fgs 3-3 final score came in at 450-1!!! i only had 50p on it tho lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck all mate just watched the celtic game a d we were so unlucky, had a few beers so pretty merry now, how's tricks with u man?


Just had a mc d's i know its bad but it tastes so fckn good  .. other than that same old .. headin to barca in a couple a weeks so il be smokin some nice spanish stuff and spanabis is on while im there


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking place is a joke now days, slimy cunting mods reading PM's n banning peeps, aint them donkey raping shiteaters got nowt better to do than read PM's???


Yea im not fckn impressed with the readin pm"s .... aint nobody got time for that 

Ain't Nobody Got Time for That!-Original:


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea im not fckn impressed with the readin pm"s .... aint nobody got time for that
> 
> Ain't Nobody Got Time for That!-Original:


i can understand some of the bans etc from posts on a public forum i.e posting pics of dead people or racist stuff yeah fair play, but readin peeps PM's thats slimy sneaky shit and fucking wrong.

we should start bitcoin fund employ a darknet hacker n close the cunting place down lmao

1CeQMPEN2WqdWwbRW9ukaSfL7Gn3GC 

deposit there n scouts honour i promise to use it solely for a hacker n not drugs lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

i see a bet on facebook betfair or some thing he only needed Arsene to win for 100k pay out bet he was fucking gutted lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i can understand some of the bans etc from posts on a public forum i.e posting pics of dead people or racist stuff yeah fair play, but readin peeps PM's thats slimy sneaky shit and fucking wrong.
> 
> we should start bitcoin fund employ a darknet hacker n close the cunting place down lmao


Yea man pure bs readin pm's ... how much bitcoin u reckon it wud cost ?? Id nearly do it just for the craic


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i see a bet on facebook betfair or some thing he only needed Arsene to win for 100k pay out bet he was fucking gutted lol


Serves him right backn arsenal


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2015)

lol done well getting the other 10ish scores right tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

My mate had 20 on besiktas to go thru aet @ 28/1 jammy fck


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2015)

The pool are fckn stupid tho they want champs league and they go out and play defense and didn know wat to do wen besiktas scored... i think winning the europa wud have been the handiest way for them gettin champs again


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man pure bs readin pm's ... how much bitcoin u reckon it wud cost ?? Id nearly do it just for the craic


200quidish i reckon i was just fucking about tho mate, but it could be easily done n brought.

fuck em irish, all they do each time is lose more n more hits on there site this is the bigggest thread on the site and the most used but its dieing a death, i think im gonna go on a time out meself for a while or at least until me coke lands lol n i need to chat a ear or 3 off lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah I've been here in one form pr another for over 5 yrs now and over the last year it's rrally went tits up, banning long time genuine members for stupid shit and reading pms, it's a fucking joke, that's why I'm not on much now tbh it's too much hassle, I used to love this site it was my weedy Facebook but now it's a pile of shite, the only reason I even bother anymore is to speak to the good cunts In the UK thread, and at that I now have most emails, numbers or fb so it's not even justified being on here anymore, 

But like flies round shite I always find myself coming back at some point just to see what's been happening


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 26, 2015)

£200 for a hacker  If i ever set up my own company I could get one to take out all the competitions sites lol. This site is getting shit as fuck tho. Who did they bad then? How can they read people's PM's without it being reported by someone involved in that conversation? Fucking cunts


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 26, 2015)

I c ch4 has a doc u on cannabis next Tuesday " channel 4 do drugs". Another attempt to av a dig at the humble farmer & seekers of wisdom , cough cough .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mods have a proper hard on for us UK lads its daft....anyways just chopped and trimmed an exo got.me some nice dense stinky nugs and a shit load of trim looks like this crops gonna be a bit better


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 26, 2015)

in 2 minds, coco comes tomorrow i got some seedlings up and been in riot cubes too long like 10 days. they dont look fucked but deffo hungry and feel abit crispy on the edges. should i bother poting em up n wasting time finding they dont grow or somethinf or just order new seeds n start fresh.

guessing the crispy feelinf edges is from hunger as no signs and way its heat stresss


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Woop woop vals arrived looks like im not doing shit today...will say they arrived in blister n I'd asked him.to take em out n no return adress or touch barrier..I'd expected more from him stealth wise but I Popped one n yeah she's cool man


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> in 2 minds, coco comes tomorrow i got some seedlings up and been in riot cubes too long like 10 days. they dont look fucked but deffo hungry and feel abit crispy on the edges. should i bother poting em up n wasting time finding they dont grow or somethinf or just order new seeds n start fresh.
> 
> guessing the crispy feelinf edges is from hunger as no signs and way its heat stresss


how u managing heat stress with the weather we've been having lol


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 27, 2015)

does uk have led lights?  lol jk


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning fart sniffers !!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey man that will be with u next week..got the gf to drop it into the post-office for me on her way to work...I'd of given u a diaz for ur comedown fest from all those rugs you've been cutting but it landed after shed left.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey man that will be with u next week..got the gf to drop it into the post-office for me on her way to work...I'd of given u a diaz for ur comedown fest from all those rugs you've been cutting but it landed after shed left.


lol, nice one mate, Thanks for that. 

Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Any time man, everyone needs the collectors edition of star wars


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

JBONESG said:


> does uk have led lights?  lol jk


No it has a "sun", more lumens ,less wattage


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 27, 2015)

lol shit i agree buddy, the quality is different..the differance in taste is obvious. alot of ppl dont smoke soil bases herb unless it's high product


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

This forums been going downhill for alot longer than a yr ! It used to be top thread on rui at all hours of the day ... you cud log on at 3am and uk thread would still be buzzing ... now its full of trolls n mods that cant mod shit ....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

It's robbie everyone run..


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Any time man, everyone needs the collectors edition of star wars


Email man


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's robbie everyone run..


Like this place could get anu deader .....


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't wait to travel that way. I got family that way. My other half is in Mexico


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

Thc talk is a good active forum with alot of uk lads .... probably get banned for this post lol ...


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 27, 2015)

I stay active..........


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

U know anyoother forums as good as riu use to be?


RobbieP said:


> Like this place could get anu deader .....


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey hulk ... just been reading back ... i know luna c too  
Met him in newquay about 13yrs ago when i was mc'in in the oldskool room and kept in touch since ... 
Hes a wicked dude .... kniteforce is one of the greatest labels in all music imo


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U know anyoother forums as good as riu use to be?


Read the above post


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U know anyoother forums as good as riu use to be?


nvm seen ur about post lol gonna check em out


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nvm seen ur about post lol gonna check em out


Its more grow talk related lax but theres still banter if you find the right folk. 
Some awesome plants on there and really good grow diaries n shit ... alot of guys doing autos on there though ...


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

What y'all growing anyway?


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 27, 2015)

indica and hybrids.....since we are onr andom topics..who do you think wiould win outtuh a mexican legendarty boxer vs a english boxer?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Gringo SOG for me


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

JBONESG said:


> indica and hybrids.....since we are onr andom topics..who do you think wiould win outtuh a mexican legendarty boxer vs a english boxer?


Who are you ? Dont think i know ya do i?


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Who are you ? Dont think i know ya do i?


nope, but its all good look at my pior posts on your thread...


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Gringo SOG for me


Nice mate ... 
Good producers then? 

I have a royal purple kush 12/12 from seed ... 
Skunk91 (chem91 x road kill skunk) 12/12 from seed 
4 nl#5 x g13hp88 veggin 
2 chocolate chunky monkeys veggin


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

JBONESG said:


> nope, but its all good look at my pior posts on your thread...


I dont have a thread ... aint been very active on here in last yr or 2


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

morning guys im growing ssh and a ice dream 
just woundering would i get just as much doing scrog as i did growing trees ?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys im growing ssh and a ice dream
> just woundering would i get just as much doing scrog as i did growing trees ?


Prob get more doing scrog with right strain n ample veg time man ... just getting it all nailed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

well i got 4 ssh and a n ice dream (ice x ww) in 1.2 x 1.2 tent


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> well i got 4 ssh and a n ice dream (ice x ww) in 1.2 x 1.2 tent


You got one big screen or a screen per plant? 
If its one big screen id only use 2 plants imo ... 2 x 15ltr in coco or bubblers... fill screen 2/3 full then flip ... carryon filling screen for first 2 weeks flower then trim all under growth n leave to do its thing....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

ive not got any net yet just the person i get my cuttings of said to me about doing it so was just trying to find all the info on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

Eye up lads.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Nice mate ...
> Good producers then?
> 
> I have a royal purple kush 12/12 from seed ...
> ...


No idea not grown it before only smoked it lol, a few mates have grown it tho n reckon its slightly higher yield than exo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys im growing ssh and a ice dream
> just woundering would i get just as much doing scrog as i did growing trees ?


You lose a lot of veg time with a SCROG so get fewer crops per year in


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

but do you get more bud per harvest to make up for it ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> but do you get more bud per harvest to make up for it ?


Depends on grower/environment etc same as any other grow

However, i cant see anyone yielding more over the course of a year with a SCROG an only getting 3 grows a year than someone with a SOG or similar doing 5-6 grows a year if you get what i mean


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

yeh man i get ya ill stick to 4 tress then i think


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Was going to put a vid up of my alien grow in action, but I'm afraid you will all take the piss !


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

It depends what your growing in. 
In hydro you would only need to veg 6 weeks or so in scrog under a 600 and once you got your strain down 2 plants could easily pull 20oz .... its like anything though takes practise and time to learn.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Was going to put a vid up of my alien grow in action, but I'm afraid you will all take the piss !


come on dude show it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> come on dude show it


It's coming m8, @ Robbie , can u mail me please Rob, I ow u !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeh cmon wisdom lets see the goods then


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh cmon wisdom lets see the goods then


I'm trying to upload to utube, but it's not having it !, keep trying


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeh I ain't got a clue about any if that mate


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok here goes, bear in mind , it's my FIRST hydro grow , I burnt shit out of em first few week !, mostly livers, with a few silver haze in there. 6 weeks in.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone grown the DPQ from BB yet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Ok here goes, bear in mind , it's my FIRST hydro grow , I burnt shit out of em first few week !, mostly livers, with a few silver haze in there. 6 weeks in.


video is set to private mate, cant view it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> video is set to private mate, cant view it


Try now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

looks alright to me but what do i know lol but that Digital Fan Speed Controller you have dose that make your fan hum cos my m8 says his one dosnt make his fans hum


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> looks alright to me but what do i know lol but that Digital Fan Speed Controller you have dose that make your fan hum cos my m8 says his one dosnt make his fans hum


Only a slight hum when it's on lowest output m8, keeps things prety stable in there.oh , & that controller manages heater, air in & co2 also .


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

yeh i got the sms and the hum is there but the higher i put the min the louder the hum lol but dose the job keeps the temps in range


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> What y'all growing anyway?


cannabis


----------



## mrt1980 (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> It depends what your growing in.
> In hydro you would only need to veg 6 weeks or so in scrog under a 600 and once you got your strain down 2 plants could easily pull 20oz .... its like anything though takes practise and time to learn.


Its surprising how a week less veg can fuck you up. it can knock it down from 20 to 10 for the sake of a week


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks sweet wisdom you should pull a nice yield by the looks of that matey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

yeh i had to buy http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201279939865?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT to control my heater co2 is out of my leauge


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

One of my Jakes dream has got a really pungent smell to it but its not nice it almost turns my stomach lol I can't explain what it is but its like really horrible sour smell dont know whether to bin it or not? How did yours smell hulk? Or don have u had any that smell like that? it doesn't even resemble weed its that strange while the other JD I've just flipped stanks dank lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like im flipping em tomorrow. . Could of flipped em a few days ago tbh but couldn't be arsed changing the bulb lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> One of my Jakes dream has got a really pungent smell to it but its not nice it almost turns my stomach lol I can't explain what it is but its like really horrible sour smell dont know whether to bin it or not? How did yours smell hulk? Or don have u had any that smell like that? it doesn't even resemble weed its that strange while the other JD I've just flipped stanks dank lol


hulks was fucking delicious man I'd say keep it u never know after a little cure she might be dank-a-lank


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lolol Yeh we'll call it gazs pheno that's the one I'm looking for mate hard to explain the taste all I know is it was peng a leng lol and I want it again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

She look the Nutts n all.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeh I hope I get on out the 2 if not I'll just keep poppin till I find one lol.....got vals as well lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

just found about 3/4 of a gram of coke in my coat pocket witch is nice


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2015)

so got banned for a day for some reason, cunts, so vaping on some nice exo lemon cross I grew from seed and have to say im stoned to fuk feels like I been dabbing


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

V strange that is what was the point lol what sort of flavs are u getting off the lemon cheesecake?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

how would you guys use this space like i done or what its 1.9m x 2.6 shame about the way the door opens in wards


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of blasting most of my lemon when its done just keep a bit yo smoke but turn the rest into wax its that frosty I can see it making a shit load of concentrate


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so got banned for a day for some reason, cunts, so vaping on some nice exo lemon cross I grew from seed and have to say im stoned to fuk feels like I been dabbing


fucking el mate, we where in the process of aranging a bloody darknet hacker to take the site down lol in protest at your banning and ya back after a day lol

still its good to see ya back geezer.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Ok here goes, bear in mind , it's my FIRST hydro grow , I burnt shit out of em first few week !, mostly livers, with a few silver haze in there. 6 weeks in.


dont look bad at all WF for a first try, and once you got all that dialed in your gonna be getting some monster yields mate looks like a lovely bit of kit, nice hoods too.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> V strange that is what was the point lol what sort of flavs are u getting off the lemon cheesecake?


unfortunately not its a grapefruity hazey smell and a dif high but very strong and face is buzzing, early days shes still growing so hope the smell develops but the hit is a good one


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2015)

baz I love that pro set up man shes gonna yield to fuk when you hit it next time


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> It's coming m8, @ Robbie , can u mail me please Rob, I ow u !


It wont let me pm you mate???


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so got banned for a day for some reason, cunts, so vaping on some nice exo lemon cross I grew from seed and have to say im stoned to fuk feels like I been dabbing


How u back so quick ?? U pay sum1 off


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How u back so quick ?? U pay sum1 off


think it was newuserlol threatening a ddos that did it lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> think it was newuserlol threatening a ddos that did it lol


Ha .. this place becomin a bit of a joke


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Cheers Zedd & Ram, it's been a learning grow this time, can't wait to start with new cuts in there ! , cheers lads, @ Robbie , av u got my email addy still m8 ?, I mailed u a few times months back b4 my heart attack , but not had a reply ?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Cheers Zedd & Ram, it's been a learning grow this time, can't wait to start with new cuts in there ! , cheers lads, @ Robbie , av u got my email addy still m8 ?, I mailed u a few times months back b4 my heart attack , but not had a reply


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I hope I get on out the 2 if not I'll just keep poppin till I find one lol.....got vals as well lol


Yeah man what's the stoeybwith those I'm getting 28 for 40e ish what u getting it for..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Which email u used mate not seen anything. Dnb one? Or the other one


Replied m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

what you lot think of the look of these? one of the seedbanks im thinking of trying next.....


* Throwback Kush*

*(90’s OG Kush x Green Ribbon BX)*

Mother: 90’s OG Kush
Father: Green Ribbon BX
Family: 70/30 Indica
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Sea of Green/ Multi-topped Bush
Height: Medium/Tall
Flowering Time: 56-63 Days
Yield: Medium Producer
Aroma: Lemon Lime Pinesol

Read more...
* The Sauce*

*(Gorilla Glue #4 x Green Ribbon BX)*

Mother: Gorilla Glue #4
Father: Green Ribbon BX
Family: 60/40 Sativa
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Multi-topped Bush
Height: Medium/Tall
Flowering Time: 56-63 Dyas
Yield: Heavy Producer
Aroma: Lime Chocolate Gas
THC: 28%

Read more...
* Mint Chocolate Chip*

*(Mystery Cookies x Green Ribbon BX)*

Mother: Mystery Cookies
Father: Green Ribbon BX
Family: 50/50 Hybrid
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Muti-Topped Robust Bush
Height: Medium-Tall
Flowering Time: 56-63 Days
Yield: Medium Heavy Producer
Aroma: Minty Chocolate Ice Cream

Read more...
* Green Ribbon BX*

*(Green Ribbon x The Hulk)*

Mother: Green Ribbon
Father: The Hulk
Family:50/50 Balanced
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Sea of Green/Un-Topped Shrub
Height: Medium
Flowering Time: 50-60 Days
Yield: Heavy
Aroma: Freshly Squeezed Lime

Read more...
* Extreme OG*

*(Fire OG x Green Ribbon BX)*

Mother: Fire OG
Father: Green Ribbon BX
Family: 70/30 Indica
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Multi-Topped Bush
Height: Medium/Tall
Flowering Time: 56-63 Days
Yield: Heavy Producer
Aroma: Funky Limey Fuel
THC: 30%

Read more...
* Dark Side of The Moon*

*(Spirit In The Sky x Green Ribbon BX)*

Mother: Spirit In The Sky
Father: Green Ribbon BX
Family: 70/30 Indica
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Multi-Topped Bush
Height: Medium
Flowering Time: 50-60 Days
Yield: Medium Heavy Producer
Aroma: Fruit Filled Bush of Kush

Read more...
* Adonis*

*(The White x Green Ribbon BX)*

Mother: The White
Father: Green Ribbon BX
Family:80/20 Indica
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Multi-Topped Bush
Height: Medium
Flowering Time: 56-63
Yield: Heavy
Aroma: Sour Afghani Funk

Read more...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

For anyone that drives.....

http://metro.co.uk/2015/02/27/first-roadside-test-for-cannabis-is-being-trialled-in-the-uk-5082609/


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> For anyone that drives.....
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2015/02/27/first-roadside-test-for-cannabis-is-being-trialled-in-the-uk-5082609/


it aint just weed mate, next week new drug driving laws come into play aparently, lots of script drugs are being tested for now aswel like vals,tamazepam etc

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31306714


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

Those strains look nice man ... .
I have fire og and the white ... anything with those in will defo be nice n strong. 
If i had to pick though id pick The Sauce ... will be a huge yielding powerhouse with the gorilla glue 4 genetics


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

i like the sound of the choc chip


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

How's the weed test gonna work , as u could have had it weeks b4 ! Fuck em, ile catch the bus .


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> How's the weed test gonna work , as u could have had it weeks b4 !


certain levels of it i should think mate, if its such a level then means you have not long taken it etc

i wonder what will happen tho if ya pissed up, had a sniff dropped a e and smoked a few joints??? what will you get done with then?

for once im glad i dont drive lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i like the sound of the choc chip


yeah thats the main one that caught my eye as well


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

what seed bank that from


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 27, 2015)

id need fem seeds tho id prob not notic the male and fuck my crop lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

You can test positive for cannabis via a swab test up to 6 weeks after stopping consumption.


Those test's are simple positive/negative test's much like a pregnancy test, it's gonna be interesting to watch hundreds of test cases get thrown out of court while they it takes them years to work out reasonable impairment blood levels for the population across the drug range they test for.

It's gonna be a shambles, I can see it coming.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

What about a Cookie Monster like me sen ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

Me too mate, I've the tolerance of a rhino.

I can wake n' bake with a 3g blunt, hit a few BHO bongs and I'm ready to rock.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

How was the bmf for you baz?


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 27, 2015)

Those test's are simple positive/negative test's much like a pregnancy test, it's gonna be interesting to watch hundreds of test cases get thrown out of court while they it takes them years to work out reasonable impairment blood levels for the population across the drug range they test for.

It's gonna be a shambles, I can see it coming.[/QUOTE]

whats the point of em then? if so inaccurate? to create fear?

i dont care too much either way i dont drive lol but after reading a lil its does sound like what you say so apart from causing fear and then that % not drug driving, seems lil point to em.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me too mate, I've the tolerance of a rhino.
> 
> I can wake n' bake with a 3g blunt, hit a few BHO bongs and I'm ready to rock.


Wtf are u buzzlite year or sumtin  ha lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

Some tasty cheese surprise


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats the point of em then? if so inaccurate? to create fear?
> 
> i dont care too much either way i dont drive lol but after reading a lil its does sound like what you say so apart from causing fear and then that % not drug driving, seems lil point to em.


Well f you test positive they'll take you to the cop shop to do a blood test that will show levels.

Thing with cannabis is it's effects are massively subjective as we all know, just because you have high levels of THC (which is what they'll test for) in your blood does not mean your motor skill are impaired.


Cocaine is a fucking stimulant, how the fuck that impairs your motor skills I don't know!

Revenue maybe? They might start slapping big fines.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what seed bank that from


https://exoticgenetix.com/

Im also looking at stuff from B.O.G seeds


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> How was the bmf for you baz?


Soz for delay Rob, it looked wonderful , no smell, taste,& dried under an oz, no stone to talk of , but it did look v nice lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf are u buzzlite year or sumtin  ha lol


Lol, when it's there I smoke like Snoop.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, when it's there I smoke like Snoop.


Did u see that snoop lion dvd its on netflix he in jamaica ha  a lot of fckn weed smoked


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Soz for delay Rob, it looked wonderful , no smell, taste,& dried under an oz, no stone to talk of , but it did look v nice lol


Well thats strange ... so it was shit basically lol 
Im gonna have to go through my lot and see what phenos i get ...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Feb 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Well thats strange ... so it was shit basically lol
> Im gonna have to go through my lot and see what phenos i get ...


I wouldn't fuck with yer Rob, all 4 fems were the same , some yeilded even less, it dried almost black ! I did have clones for ya , but was going threw a shit patch at the time & lost the lot .i posted pics ect when it finished way back Rob.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Did u see that snoop lion dvd its on netflix he in jamaica ha  a lot of fckn weed smoked


Yeah man I've seen that.

He goes to get Bunny Wailer's blessing, records Bunny's awesome vocal in the studio and then doesn't use it on the album.

Which turned out to be shite in the end anyway, he should have got Dre to produce it instead of those clown no-marks in Jamaica.

He fucked Bunny Wailer good and proper, I think he's a cunt for that.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man I've seen that.
> 
> He goes to get Bunny Wailer's blessing, records Bunny's awesome vocal in the studio and then doesn't use it on the album.
> 
> ...


Yea i taut the dvd was good but the cd aint fckn great obvisouly why he gone back to snoop dog again ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

I was only sayn to the gf that id luv if snoop and dre and em and a few others done another tour like UP IN SMOKE id be strait over the states to see that  fck it once in a life time shit and hav to be 1 of the legal states


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2015)

I downloaded the album, listened to it through to find the track with Bunny's vocal on it, realised it's not there then deleted the album.

There's only 1 decent track on it in IMO.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yea man have the tunes were a fukn piss take sure ha i just remember shit like fruit juice ha wtf


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Well just finished chopping the lemon down git a nice big ball of scissor hash off her and the smell was that strong it was almost aniceed smelling serious sticky shit this is gonna make some fire concentrate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh and saliva mouth swabs I've passed one 6 hours after a joint they're wank lol but I've seen people fail em 3 days after a few sniffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mornin fckrs wats happenin


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

morning ppl


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Never taking that many diazepam in. Sitting again


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Never taking that many diazepam in. Sitting again


how many did you take man?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how many did you take man?


Probably just the 1


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2015)

i remember the first time i had vals, we was young n stupid bout 12-13 and use to knock about with a load of much older smackheads, then when they where all gouging out there nuts me mate would rob all there prescription stuff lol

i was due to have a lil growth thingy cut out the back of me head that day under local anestetic at the hosp, think we had taken 30-40mg at once then me mum has taken me to the hosp for this lil op.

i member fucking floating around that hosp with this song in me head n walking much the same lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning lads.

I've been investigating this 'drug driving' lark.

There's a zero tolerance approach to illegal drugs and the limit for an 'accidental exposure' plea of THC is 2ug/L.

2 microgram's of THC per litre of blood, any more than that and it's auto prosecution.



Next step is to wrap my head round the maths and try to work out the connection between subjective THC content of cannabis samples and a blood concentration level of 2ug/L.

According to Erowid the recommended dose to stimulate appetite (as in the USA) is 2.5mg.

That's 250x more than our limit, we're fucked!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

Interestingly the 'accidental exposure' limit of MDMA is 10ug/L and Amphetamine is 250ug/L.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Interestingly the 'accidental exposure' limit of MDMA is 10ug/L and Amphetamine is 250ug/L.


Thats a joke.. ud wonder who the fck works that out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats a joke.. ud wonder who the fck works that out


I can give you their names, job title and qualifications if you want, I'm halfway through reading the report.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

*www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/167971/drug-driving-expert-panel-report.pdf*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

Notice the second name down is no longer Prof David Nutt, who they sacked after his scientific report on MDMA didn't agree with government policy.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3361210
> 
> *www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/167971/drug-driving-expert-panel-report.pdf*


makes me wonder how they are ever gonna enforce this with their year on year cuts to front line police units, especially traffic units, give it a few years and there will only be wombles left lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> makes me wonder how they are ever gonna enforce this with their year on year cuts to front line police units, especially traffic units, give it a few years and there will only be wombles left lol


I reckon the coppers are just gonna stop drivers at random and canna test em on mass without 'reasonable suspicion' because they know that the levels needed for a positive result are so small.

What a way to fill your prisons in only a few years eh? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fuck me if they do there's gonna be some cyclists knocking about lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

I think we're all gonna be hearing those famously subjective words 'a strong smell of cannabis' shitloads more in the near future!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lmao just reading those words made my arsehole twitch that is the last thing u wanna hear off them cunts....I love the stink of weed but dam it can fuck us up at times lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how many did you take man?


12 of em n I drank on top of it ( I don't drink lol) ..pissed next to the toilet can't remember a thing.beer bottles n cans on the floor n I broke the cat tree...all i remember is taking two in the morning then one before town then another two n I woke up this morning 7 were missing loool.?.. Oh n I text the gf I was going out drinking but never did..well I don't think I did


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

This is quite possibly the greatest thing you've ever posted


newuserlol said:


> i remember the first time i had vals, we was young n stupid bout 12-13 and use to knock about with a load of much older smackheads, then when they where all gouging out there nuts me mate would rob all there prescription stuff lol
> 
> i was due to have a lil growth thingy cut out the back of me head that day under local anestetic at the hosp, think we had taken 30-40mg at once then me mum has taken me to the hosp for this lil op.
> 
> i member fucking floating around that hosp with this song in me head n walking much the same lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

I got the units wrong boys.

2.5mg of THC is 2500x more than our limit!

There's 1000ug in 1mg.

2ug/L of THC is fuck all!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.thurrockgazette.co.uk/news/11823911.Police_find_nearly_100_cannabis_plants_following_raid_at_Aveley_house/


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2015)

yeah the conviction stays on the licence for over 10 years and ive been informed by my insurer that they will not offer insurance to anyone with this conviction, ever, they arnt the only big insurers either most will follow suit, fuk em just smile and carry on imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.wakingtimes.com/2015/02/24/5-new-cannabis-discoveries-that-you-wont-hear-about-in-the-corporate-media/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just seen something on fb about it apparently theyre NOT gonna use this roadside drugs test bollocks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

On agora some auz vendors selling detox mouthwash fool's the road side swab testes aparently


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just seen something on fb about it apparently theyre NOT gonna use this roadside drugs test bollocks


link?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

That's most proberbly just normal mouthwash lax lemon jif works well too and vinegar even a penny in your mouth with fuck the test up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/gmp-not-enforcing-tough-new-8705484 seems its only manc police not using it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

It's getting trialed in North Yorkshire first.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

All the limits are listed here if anybody's interested.

*https://www.gov.uk/government/news/drug-drive-legislation-am-i-fit-to-drive*


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wankers ain't they makes me not wanna get my license back man but god damn I'm sick of walking places lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

I've just seen a comment on a website somewhere, the bloke points out that Diazepam's active metabolite has a half life of around 100 hours.

That means you could take a 10mg dose and still not be fit to drive over a week later!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

Same as with everything else tho, i can see this just being used when there is an accident or they see you weaving down the road etc. Isnt there something with the breathalyzers where they have to smell alcohol on you or be concerned by your behaviour( staggering, slurred speech etc) before they can ask you to take a test?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Same as with everything else tho, i can see this just being used when there is an accident or they see you weaving down the road etc. Isnt there something with the breathalyzers where they have to smell alcohol on you or be concerned by your behaviour( staggering, slurred speech etc) before they can ask you to take a test?


No it's based on an officers 'Reasonable suspicion'.
Which is where the "routine stop" and "strong smell of cannabis" comes in to play, then out comes the test.


Our lad here got fucked with the "strong smell" line and the cunt copper was at the other end of the drive!
It's all gone tits up lads.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it's based on an officers 'Reasonable suspicion'.
> Which is where the "routine stop" and "strong smell of cannabis" comes in to play then out comes the test.
> 
> 
> ...


fair play, dont bother me too much, been years since i even saw a police car down here lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm about to take lessons so it doesn't matter yet but I'm seriously concerned, shit's really twisted.

Potentially can't drive a car by law up to a month or so after smoking weed or face a year ban and a 5k fine?

So a law abiding ganja smoker can potentially never drive in Britain again as they would permanently be over the limit, yet we can drink a few cans or glasses of wine every night of the week for the rest of your life no danger! 

......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice bit Haze off the Paki's.......



Quite impressed with the quality.


----------



## ghb (Feb 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit Haze off the Paki's.......
> 
> View attachment 3361311
> 
> Quite impressed with the quality.


looks like onion bhajis


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

Aye the calyx are massive.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

"Drugwipe tests from saliva used by Finnish police have been found to be unreliable. According to statistics by the National Institute for Health and Welfare in Finland, of positive results for cannabis, cocaine and opioids, two-thirds were false when compared to a blood test. As positive test results have been used as sufficient grounds for a ban on driving, the Finnish Parliamentary Ombudsman issued a statement condemning the practice." 

1) *http://www.oikeusasiamies.fi/Resource.phx/eoa/english/pressreleases/pressreleases.htx?templateId=5.htx&id=696&titlenro=2010&sort=2010*

2) *http://www.oikeusasiamies.fi/Resource.phx/pubman/templates/2.htx?id=694*

Might have to use translate page on the links but well worth the read.


----------



## ninja1 (Feb 28, 2015)

seedlings looking shit lol just gonna ask a mate of a mate to get me 6 blues cuts. my own fault had em in those riot cubes too long. hopefully hell have some there for me n ill just grab em this week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

I've just read this report from 2005 published in The Oxford Journal of Analytical Toxicology titled.....

*Detection of Cannabis Use in Drivers with the Drugwipe Device and by GC-MS after Intercept | Device Collection*
(http://jat.oxfordjournals.org/content/29/7/724.full.pdf)

And it says that THC in saliva (from direct contact with smoke in the act of because THC doesn't secrete in saliva very well) can only really be detected within around 60 mins as it dissipates very quickly, unlike in urine where it can be detected for several days/weeks after.

Also the Drugwipe tests are not very accurate and a definite percentage failed to work at all.



Cookie monsters could be OK it seems, so we just swap to eating it! lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

irish I can't pm u bro I mean realx lol fuckin paddy cunts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2015)

Listerine mouthwash, 27% alcohol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Male ghettoface


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Literally ate all my vals lol talk about self fucking controller this is ridiculous...not gonna buy the 58 I'd do em all, guaranteed...night might lads gonna have a nap


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


>


yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2015)

Although I wouldn't mind a pint


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've just changed me lights to 11 on 13 off see how it works out apparently u get more production better quality and it really brings out the different phenos


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Out known what this thread ned s to get the moral back up we need a lads weekend in the dam all the riu crew in dam for a long weekend in reckon shit could get real messy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Out known what this thread ned s to get the moral back up we need a lads weekend in the dam all the riu crew in dam for a long weekend in reckon shit could get real messy lol


a good mate of mine is in the dam this wkend, he has dutch friends n gets full grams of proper over there for 50 euro! 200-220's 5 euro a pill, says it cost him more in smoke than the class A's lol

i can barely smoke a joint in the daytime at the minit tho without the missus getting on me case, so have got NO fucking chance of a dam visit, hes always asking me to come with him the cunt i swear its just to wind me up lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2015)

stealth dam trip lol ....just popping out to the post office love lmfao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeh man that's sounds sweet man we'd have a right fuckin blast man would be epic


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> a good mate of mine is in the dam this wkend, he has dutch friends n gets full grams of proper over there for 50 euro! 200-220's 5 euro a pill, says it cost him more in smoke than the class A's lol
> 
> i can barely smoke a joint in the daytime at the minit tho without the missus getting on me case, so have got NO fucking chance of a dam visit, hes always asking me to come with him the cunt i swear its just to wind me up lol


 you'd just have to tell her you've got a weekend work away in Manchester or something lol easy peasy


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> you'd just have to tell her you've got a weekend work away in Manchester or something lol easy peasy


youve had another val aint ya mate ''work'' lmao 

i got me balls tied geezer after me last fuck ups, it takes some making up when youve gone for a naked walk in the middle of the night to the mum in law whilst off ya nut on dodgy ket, 30-40 vals and 3-4 domino's lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol Yeh I have lmao.....would be a too weekend tho man we've talked about it loads of time would be a good old bonding session for that lads I rekon lol we could all go out there and tell em how wank their weed is lol......oh and Yeh u hot some making up to do after the midnight runners lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh I have lmao.....would be a too weekend tho man we've talked about it loads of time would be a good old bonding session for that lads I rekon lol we could all go out there and tell em how wank their weed is lol......oh and Yeh u hot some making up to do after the midnight runners lmfao


dont need to go out there to know there weed is wank lol its tourist weed 95% anyway tumbled to fuck etc

a full on meet will never happen either 6yrs i been on this thread now i thinks, been spoke about so many times half the time tho there was uk thread wars n dunno if would have been a wreck up or a bloodbath lol plus people never crop at the same time so its all gravy with 1 sitting on a nice harvest n flush for a few wks but the rest are skint n waiting to crop lol

ive wanted to do a northan tour for a while tbh tho, i know quite a few up in the darklands lol but tbh although i have travelled quite abit abroad ive never been further north than Norwich in the UK lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Haha Yeh u never know do lamo I rekon it'd be a blast tho but Yeh unlmow our weeds better fo sho well i m feeling nice lol typing come back to normal tho


----------



## newuserlol (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh u never know do lamo I rekon it'd be a blast tho but Yeh unlmow our weeds better fo sho well i m feeling nice lol typing come back to normal tho


you had a a dodgy couldnt see the screen properly moment for a while tho hay lmao ya getting it back tho mate, lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Haha Yeh coming black slowley lol still had to correct nearly every word on wrote the hah


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Giving me hiccuos these vals are lol fookin abnnoying ....u rekon if I shove my thumb upy arsed they'll go away lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you had a a dodgy couldnt see the screen properly moment for a while tho hay lmao ya getting it back tho mate, lol


 fuckin trooper ain't I lol I done 6 now lolol should be a nice night sleeps


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont need to go out there to know there weed is wank lol its tourist weed 95% anyway tumbled to fuck etc
> 
> a full on meet will never happen either 6yrs i been on this thread now i thinks, been spoke about so many times half the time tho there was uk thread wars n dunno if would have been a wreck up or a bloodbath lol plus people never crop at the same time so its all gravy with 1 sitting on a nice harvest n flush for a few wks but the rest are skint n waiting to crop lol
> 
> ive wanted to do a northan tour for a while tbh tho, i know quite a few up in the darklands lol but tbh although i have travelled quite abit abroad ive never been further north than Norwich in the UK lol


 we could aorgamise a Whitley bay outing I'm sure don would give us a good outing


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahhh fuvk off them the lot ya haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Can injoin your gang Robbie lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm after a nice electric griidle with an adjustable temp setting min like 50° onwards I can't find some anywhere lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2015)

jesus fucking christ, abuse the language you invented some more ya fucking dipshits.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Uncle butt puc lol u can't sta away can ye you homo.mutherfucker.....and we invented the language and that we we speak lean dialect u CUNT now fucknoff and suvk the sun that shines out of Mr assshine fu dirty little mincer go and fucking abuse ya self till unfeel degraded u dsft old fart FUCK OFF lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Uncle butt puc lol u can't sta away can ye you homo.mutherfucker.....and we invented the language and that we we speak lean dialect u CUNT now fucknoff and suvk the sun that shines out of Mr assshine fu dirty little mincer go and fucking abuse ya self till unfeel degraded u dsft old fart FUCK OFF lol


that's so darn cute.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well im on 10 now me tolerance must still be up walking ain't very steady but I feel like Mr soft lmao


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well im on 10 now me tolerance must still be up walking ain't very steady but I feel like Mr soft lmao


shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tajsta whay i said before i rammed my cock down yoyr dad throat booooooom now do 1 u ain't ever gonna win man lol I do like the banter tjo ....so dou u grow weed buttfucker? Or do you receive?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

So come on uncle bum fun what your problem man on a mellow mood hit me with it fart sniffer lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

I dont know if here generally to piss folk off or u like it here post some pics don't be a twat and we might all get on ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ohhhhh didums has spat his dummy out typical spineless yank lol well no wonder Bet he's had is back knocked out a few times lmafao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ha looks like ghetto scared of the buck last nite ha  ... mornin lads

Id be deffo up for an riu trip so ya can count me in


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghetto I love u man,I was wobbly after 3..try walking a rottweiler after 5 of em haha... Yeah riu trip for the win, doesn't even need to be in Holland wed get better drugs in england just rent out a house like Don did that time n have a 2-3 days house party n everyone brings an oz of their best for the comedown lol I'd happily drop 400e on dn goodies for the few days we'd have some mad laugh...I'd definitely try meth for the first time n all


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ghetto I love u man,I was wobbly after 3..try walking a rottweiler after 5 of em haha... Yeah riu trip for the win, doesn't even need to be in Holland wed get better drugs in england just rent out a house like Don did that time n have a 2-3 days house party n everyone brings an oz of their best for the comedown lol I'd happily drop 400e on dn goodies for the few days we'd have some mad laugh...I'd definitely try meth for the first time n all


Calm dwn lax man ur only takin a cuple vals and now ya want to try meth ha lol .. it would be a fckn mad 1 tho man if it was to happen.. hows things with u im just about to roll a nice j of lsd to see wat its like but the c/s is tasty as fuck man real smooth


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Loool always wanted to try meth man but ud need a few days away from the gf to hide it.the c/s is a right smelly cow after a grind n the lsd reminds me of a rhibina type drink when ground..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Ur cheese suprise is a mix of two different cheese surprise one needed bamboo support (lovely trics on her) second was a heavy yielded..so I'd grown out 4 clones of em 3 of the heavy yeild n one of the sugary one so u got over a gram of each then some lsd... These of course are all well known comicon references to star wars


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yea man the c/s is real smelly. Just walked dwn stairs and over half a spliff in ashtray so that be gettin smoked first and then il try that lsd


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

ok im not gonna link this but go to you tube and check out "man climbs out of buckinham palace" b4 it gets pulled


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ok im not gonna link this but go to you tube and check out "man climbs out of buckinham palace" b4 it gets pulled


Ha do u reckon the video is real ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ok im not gonna link this but go to you tube and check out "man climbs out of buckinham palace" b4 it gets pulled


anything u recommend to watch I instantly regretted watching lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus fucking christ, abuse the language you invented some more ya fucking dipshits.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ok im not gonna link this but go to you tube and check out "man climbs out of buckinham palace" b4 it gets pulled


its faked, digitally added to a video of buck palace


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Morning ppl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Funny thing yesterday woke up took 3 vals made my coffee drank it (french press like 8 cups does 3.2 mugs)forgot I had it started making it again gf was like wtf u doing lol totally forgot heart wasn't even racing hahab


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Morning lads well......did a relax last night popped a val popped another popped 2 more woke up this morning with 4 left lmao haze times hazey time lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads well......did a relax last night popped a val popped another popped 2 more woke up this morning with 4 left lmao haze times hazey time lolol


It's a fucking cunt isn't it lol I looked fucking every where under furniture n all even thought the gf threw away a few but why would sh leave 2? Fucking blackouts are epic but you've a great nights sleep.. What sells em to me is I'm genuinely not anxious around ppl so if I could stick to one a day I could greatly benefit from em they're amazing mess if used responsibility but look at us haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ok im not gonna link this but go to you tube and check out "man climbs out of buckinham palace" b4 it gets pulled


 bet the poor cunt was fleeing for his life knowing them sick cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope u did what I Did n popped the last 4 in the morning lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's a fucking cunt isn't it lol I looked fucking every where under furniture n all even thought the gf threw away a few but why would sh leave 2? Fucking blackouts are epic but you've a great nights sleep.. What sells em to me is I'm genuinely not anxious around ppl so if I could stick to one a day I could greatly benefit from em they're amazing mess if used responsibility but look at us haha


 lol yeh they make me say shit i would never dream of saying lol literally don't give fuck when I've had them.....the best one was when i went thru all thatbshit fighting with police and all that when they finally got me up and asked who in was apparently I said I'm Robert fucking Mugabe lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol no lax ingot me kids today shit I wouldnt be able to do anything haha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

i dont like to keep popping em prefer to munch quite a few at once for that heavier hit, if your not going ninja to hide from the missus that is lol try a big dose all at once 80-150mg get ya instant dribble on lol is nice to have some sniff about tho if your going for the instant dribble lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Dude's we definitely need a mash up. Rent s house in the in the middle of nowhere think yorkie djs Gary mc n everyone bring their own drugs...n I mean alot of drugs..for 3 days of sheer madness


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol it would be good man....Yeh Rambo that's was mybfsult last night in started on one and kept wanting more lol shit instill cant type hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

yeah ya typing is still a lil off hay mate lol better sort that out or else unclebuttfuck will be on ya case again lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuur right lax it would have to be in the middle of no where or wed be busted within an hour lol.......ahhh fuck him Rambo I'll see him off again lolol l.....Yeh typings still hard the weird thing I only remember having 6 I'm sure the Mrs has hid some lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Non she hasn't I've just found an empty billisterpack on the windowncill lolol ohhhhh fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yuur right lax it would have to be in the middle of no where or wed be busted within an hour lol.......ahhh fuck him Rambo I'll see him off again lolol l.....Yeh typings still hard the weird thing I only remember having 6 I'm sure the Mrs has hid some lol





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Non she hasn't I've just found an empty billisterpack on the windowncill lolol ohhhhh fuck


man that's exactly what I said bar one id taken 2 was fine took one heading into town came back took another two listening to tunes woke up the following moring missing pack but booom on the kitchen table with two left..i told her I got wm off a mate for her panic attacks when we go on hols but she knows somethings up lately lol n I'd pissed next to the toilet beer cans everywhere hushed accused me of having a house party?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

All the makings of good night lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't even stand stat it without swaying lol shit these are bad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ghetto I love u man,I was wobbly after 3..try walking a rottweiler after 5 of em haha... Yeah riu trip for the win, doesn't even need to be in Holland wed get better drugs in england just rent out a house like Don did that time n have a 2-3 days house party n everyone brings an oz of their best for the comedown lol I'd happily drop 400e on dn goodies for the few days we'd have some mad laugh...I'd definitely try meth for the first time n all


 maybe even few stripper.cjucked in aswell and a big fat black one for Rambo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

2 days on acid would be fun no? not into proper drugs these days so it would be weed NOS acid and dmt, yeah I know pussy rite?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

lol id be glad just for a goddamn smoke....been weeks ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

So Ireland vs England in the rugby today ... My money is on us just cause we at hme


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes z bring copeuos amounts of DMT and acid shit loads of weed l a load of bho and some strobe lights lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

True Irish Ireland play with a hell of lot of passion at home


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> True Irish Ireland play with a hell of lot of passion at home


Should be a good game tho ... good win for the pool aswel  yes i am in the pub since 12  but fck it


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yes z bring copeuos amounts of DMT and acid shit loads of weed l a load of bho and some strobe lights lol


Need a few pills and sum gud sniff to and a shit load a drink maybe a few mushies to


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> maybe even few stripper.cjucked in aswell and a big fat black one for Rambo


after all em drugs wed need a ton of viagra n a point of meth


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Your gonnna smashed later when the mighty england iron your men out lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> after all em drugs wed need a ton of viagra n a point of meth


I dnt need no viagra il ride wit a limp dik ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeh fucknstrippers that's just added bullshit try a nab our stash n shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your gonnna smashed later when the mighty england iron your men out lol


Man them vals have u thinkin crazy shit too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have in seen that Guinness advert about Ireland beating the all black at home the advert gives me goosebumps and I'm not even irsish lmao well part gypo lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Have in seen that Guinness advert about Ireland beating the all black at home the advert gives me goosebumps and I'm not even irsish lmao well part gypo lol


Yea man its great ad funny to think Ireland hav nvr beaten the all blacks but munster hav ha  ... It nearly brought a tear to me eye ... i was cuttin onions at the same time tho


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh fucknstrippers that's just added bullshit try a nab our stash n shit


spoken like a true druggie lol bitches will steal out stash haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> spoken like a true druggie lol bitches will steal out stash haha


Not if we use handcuffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

afternoon guys whats the best way to know ifs its heat stress or nute burn


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Shud hav know oul pompey wud cme in with a fckn grown question


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

can just imagine it all fucked out our nuts proper mingled n pomp asking all the grow questions lmao

missus n kids gone out thank fuck, can get me vods on n watch spurs beat chelsea in extra time hopefully after kane scores first and it ends 3-3 or so me bets says lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

lol back in the day there was a band called the beatles, well ringo has just announced that paul macca died in 1966 and the replacement was billy shears, the rumours were true ..ha ha conspiracy fact


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys whats the best way to know ifs its heat stress or nute burn


show me a pic


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> can just imagine it all fucked out our nuts proper mingled n pomp asking all the grow questions lmao
> 
> missus n kids gone out thank fuck, can get me vods on n watch spurs beat chelsea in extra time hopefully after kane scores first and it ends 3-3 or so me bets says lol


Ha lol cud u imagine we wud hav to lock him in the closet ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

lol theres always one  with out me all your knowledge would be wasted


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha lol cud u imagine we wud hav to lock him in the closet ha


lolol i can just picture it, the dmt/acid lot telling him he needs to add fairy dust n dance round the plants in anticlockwise motion for maximum yield lol and the coke/crack fiends all talking over each other trying to get the first word lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i can just picture it, the dmt/acid lot telling him he needs to add fairy dust n dance round the plants in anticlockwise motion for maximum yield lol and the coke/crack fiends all talking over each other trying to get the first word lolol


It be great craic but i tink sumwer around dam wud be better for us at least if we get any arrested we bail after the wknd


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> It be great craic but i tink sumwer around dam wud be better for us at least if we get any arrested we bail after the wknd


lmao

it would be dangerous mate, can just imagine us all fucking egging each other on some1 would bloody o'd lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> it would be dangerous mate, can just imagine us all fucking egging each other on some1 would bloody o'd lol


Take 1 for the team as they say


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

bloody el since when was the league cup final not on normal t.v?!?

thats shit, gonna have to watch it on the comp.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

all the tips was a little burnt when i got the 4 ssh matey said they was on 1/4 strength so thats what ive given them


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> it would be dangerous mate, can just imagine us all fucking egging each other on some1 would bloody o'd lol


that's exactly what would happen in most sinarios ppl bring a few grams with all of us here wed bring the most of the best possible quality drugs we could find to show every one off then pure drug induced macho shit..pure chaos...definitely middle of nowhere.. No lots of whores


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> bloody el since when was the league cup final not on normal t.v?!?
> 
> thats shit, gonna have to watch it on the comp.


Yea man carling on sky now its the fa cup thats still on norm tv


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> all the tips was a little burnt when i got the 4 ssh matey said they was on 1/4 strength so thats what ive given them


That last pick on the right aint no sativa man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

nah thats the freebie seed i had ice dream ice x ww the other 4 ssh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

It would be fuckin epic.think of the stories wed have to tell years to come lmao.....pomp a have u ever spilt your feed on those leaves?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lolol i can just picture it, the dmt/acid lot telling him he needs to add fairy dust n dance round the plants in anticlockwise motion for maximum yield lol and the coke/crack fiends all talking over each other trying to get the first word lolol


 thywb be in the corner on the floor looking for bits of rock lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

not that im aware of m8


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah thats the freebie seed i had ice dream ice x ww the other 4 ssh


Cool i think its tim u pot em into sumtin bigger anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

To me thatooks like youve spilt a bit feed on em only has to a couple of drops unnoticed and it will.do that within a day or so rest of the plants looks fine mate deffo some haze leaves on them babys


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys, can someone recommend me a good website where I can buy seeds from? Much appreciated


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> thywb be in the corner on the floor looking for bits of rock lmao


i fucking swear i dropped a bit lol


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man carling on sky now its the fa cup thats still on norm tv


Watched the LFC vs Man City game, 'twas a great game, lovely goals from Henderson and Coutinho!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> Guys, can someone recommend me a good website where I can buy seeds from? Much appreciated


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

i put the 4 ssh in them pot 4days ago as thats when i got them and the roots was only just coming out the rockwall cube i can change it tho it wouldnt be a problem strait to 10l pot ?


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


Thanks chap, will take a look now!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i fucking swear i dropped a bit lol


 I found it I found it ohhhh non its a bread crumb lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> Guys, can someone recommend me a good website where I can buy seeds from? Much appreciated


Yea i always get from Mi5seeds alway top quality mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> Thanks chap, will take a look now!


 breeders boutique c'mon lads ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

you seem to be talking for experince ghetto man


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

How are you guys growing anyway? I'm looking to start out but don't want the headache of doing all this PH stuff and taking hours of my day looking after the plants and stuff... I heard using soil and led light bulbs can work a treat,, what's your take on it? Hydroponic just seems too much expecially for a beginner. I don't want to do something too hard, fail my first grow and get disheartened and stop


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i put the 4 ssh in them pot 4days ago as thats when i got them and the roots was only just coming out the rockwall cube i can change it tho it wouldnt be a problem strait to 10l pot ?


Just to me they look like they cud be put into the pots ul finish in ... im sure sum1 else will tell u diff


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

and i cant see the roots at the bottom of the pots yet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

U know this pompa I'm ashamed to say it but fuck me do i love a big fat pipe of rock.I can't sniff my nose it shit so might as well smoke it haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> and i cant see the roots at the bottom of the pots yet


don't listen to Irish he grows under cfls man lol leave another week or so bro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Looool I flipped yesterday no word of a lie wtf can't remember changing the bulb at all


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> don't listen to Irish he grows under cfls man lol leave another week or so bro


Ive grown under cfl about 3 times and still nearly beat ur ass with the last 1 ... i know there nuthin better than mh/hps but sumtimes ya gotta do wat ya gotta do


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looool I flipped yesterday no word of a lie wtf can't remember changing the bulb at all


Ha ha woop woop vals


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

yeh i used to love a go on the crack m8 aswell but once you have one you just cant stop lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i used to love a go on the crack m8 aswell but once you have one you just cant stop lol


We aint talkin bout pringles


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

oh i thought we was talking party food ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

That's rucking retarded of me my hood swings open with no chains to supporte her n I'd the ducking attached so I dunno how I did it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Very true pumps I had relapse a few months ago in was hitting bit nearly everyday hiding it from Mrs and kids lmao I had to slap me sen and give me good telling offlol......the oioe is still hidden tho and I know at some point its gonna come out again byt next time I want vals sonindont get more lolol........Irish Irish Irish don't compare anything to my super soil grow fuck me you could of grown in pig shit better lolol ubwanna taste this terps exo its unreal even after a swig of tea u can still taste cheesey funky dankess fire lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> How are you guys growing anyway? I'm looking to start out but don't want the headache of doing all this PH stuff and taking hours of my day looking after the plants and stuff... I heard using soil and led light bulbs can work a treat,, what's your take on it? Hydroponic just seems too much expecially for a beginner. I don't want to do something too hard, fail my first grow and get disheartened and stop


grow tomatoes mostly, tis the season for them soon, up a drainpipe in direct sunlight to get a nice crop


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's rucking retarded of me my hood swings open with no chains to supporte her n I'd the ducking attached so I dunno how I did it.


 Yeh lax I can't remember going bed last night and I only remember popping 4 lmao they are naughty little things


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Had a look at breeders boutique looks decent! Has a small list of what sound like good strains to choose from. Thanks for the recom


Ghettogrower187 said:


> breeders boutique c'mon lads ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

im going to have to get some terps all you boys keep going on about


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> grow tomatoes mostly, tis the season for them soon, up a drainpipe in direct sunlight to get a nice crop


Really? Even cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea i always get from Mi5seeds alway top quality mate


Can you provide a link buddy? Much appreciated


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> Really? Even cherry tomatoes?


nah there for noobs, im growing grafted brandywines and beefsteaks, who the fuk are you anyway?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Very true pumps I had relapse a few months ago in was hitting bit nearly everyday hiding it from Mrs and kids lmao I had to slap me sen and give me good telling offlol......the oioe is still hidden tho and I know at some point its gonna come out again byt next time I want vals sonindont get more lolol........Irish Irish Irish don't compare anything to my super soil grow fuck me you could of grown in pig shit better lolol ubwanna taste this terps exo its unreal even after a swig of tea u can still taste cheesey funky dankess fire lol


Yea yea man excuses ha ha only fukin wit ya ul hav to let me test her so


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Plum tamotoes are peng maybe get them seeds unwont look back
Lol beefsteaks that's the one in was thinking of them big fuckers


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nah there for noobs, im growing grafted brandywines and beefsteaks, who the fuk are you anyway?


I'm Rich_Porter1.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Plum tamotoes are peng maybe get them seeds unwont look back


yeah and them slicing tommies are dank lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> I'm Rich_Porter1.


where is your usual beat?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> Had a look at breeders boutique looks decent! Has a small list of what sound like good strains to choose from. Thanks for the recom


 order from then man they're all refs apart from a dog femisized but a lot of em are f2 and f3 you know your gonna find fire amongst them


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ask the Chinese, they know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah and them slicing tommies are dank lol


 I love vine baby's too nice plump rock hard nugs or pure fire


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> order from then man they're all refs apart from a dog femisized but a lot of em are f2 and f3 you know your gonna find fire amongst them


Thanks buddy, I think with the small list they have it's easier to choose one rather than page after page of different strains it starts hurting your head because you can't decide which one to pick! Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> I'm Rich_Porter1.


Who ???


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey ghetto england gettin there ass handed to em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^You see that don gin and ton


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

,


irish4:20 said:


> Hey ghetto england gettin there ass handed to em


 wankers not surprised tho Ireland go all out at home crowd goes fuckin mental man


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^You see that don gin and ton


Nver mind the post hope he sees the score


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Lock onto those they are some of the best ps4 games out in yrs! I'll definitely take 2 from 
u if you cad silvermumbler and hulk dripples on dales...fuck everyone else me love you long time


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh lax I can't remember going bed last night and I only remember popping 4 lmao they are naughty little things


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Remember on some forum where a guy I cant remember his name took waaaaaay 2 manyd10s on the dn n me n hydro had to twll him to shut it b4 she said something mad was reaaaaal dribble good times those days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol in was on about promoting BB lmao.......we'll come back dunna worry I hope lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> breeders boutique c'mon lads ffs


Have you grown many of them? I want to get another pack of dog seeds but dont know weather to go for the fems or regs. I would have thought the regs would be more stable but its half and half, and my half and half is usually 2-3 females out of a pack of 10 lol

Fuck having a meet up I'd be dead lmao. All I do now is smoke. I would like a tidy pill or 2 but I couldnt keep it to just the 1 or 2 with a load of people setting the pace lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lock onto those they are some of the best ps4 games out in yrs! I'll definitely take 2 from
> u if you cad silvermumbler and hulk dripples on dales...fuck everyone else me love you long time


 I got advanced warfare special edition and a boxed assassins creed set you'll love em lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Have you grown many of them? I want to get another pack of dog seeds but dont know weather to go for the fems or regs. I would have thought the regs would be more stable but its half and half, and my half and half is usually 2-3 females out of a pack of 10 lol
> 
> Fuck having a meet up I'd be dead lmao. All I do now is smoke. I would like a tidy pill or 2 but I couldnt keep it to just the 1 or 2 with a load of people setting the pace lol


 I'm running Jakes dream now I'm not sure what the cross is I'm imaging its the Jakes male x with fuck knows lol I've also a sour kush x deep blue all are really nice looking plants heavy feeder and some of em stink.....I flipped a JD on Thursday/Fri son well see production in a few weeks


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm running Jakes dream now I'm not sure what the cross is I'm imaging its the Jakes male x with fuck knows lol I've also a sour kush x deep blue all are really nice looking plants heavy feeder and some of em stink.....I flipped a JD on Thursday/Fri son well see production in a few weeks


Have you grown the fem dog seeds? I was thinking of getting the fems to put 1 or 2 in each run to try and find a keeper. I had the regs last time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh and another thing its just clicked my last grow was lemon and psycho which was pooch n peng lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> Have you grown the fem dog seeds? I was thinking of getting the fems to put 1 or 2 in each run to try and find a keeper. I had the regs last time


 no mate I've tried the dog and tbh I didn't like it the taste was weird


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Newuser wat u tink about the tott vs chelsea game ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ooooooh are totts getting smashed?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Newuser wat u tink about the tott vs chelsea game ?


it over now mate, im watching some documentry about the old yugoslavian war instead lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone wanna go halves on 8litre vac chamber and 4cfm pump 250 on flea bay


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

you like that advanced warfare i think the fucked it up with them stupid jetpacks n stuff


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just walkd outside the pub its still brite wtf is goin on


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyone wanna go halves on 8litre vac chamber and 4cfm pump 250 on flea bay


 bump lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

You don't realise how wastes u are tull ur talking to ur sober gf that only allows pot bahay


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You don't realise how wastes u are tull ur talking to ur sober gf that only allows pot bahay


Ha ya mad fck  man will hav to meet up sum time even for a smoke


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm blaming it on the edibles n salted nutes for soured speech bit I'm fucked keep forgetting shit lol funny stuff


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> no mate I've tried the dog and tbh I didn't like it the taste was weird


The one i got here got a lemon taste and I've gone off that now lol. I got 2 mates tho who prefer it to exo and livers


----------



## ghb (Mar 1, 2015)

i've had one dog that was diesel, one that was g+t with a hint of lime and one that was b o and magic tree pine, that is out of three seeds lol so it stands to reason that there will be even more phenos to be found, thats why a love a seed run.

i've just germed some fireballs (regs and s1), smelly cherry (reg) from breeders boutique and some ghost train haze (s1) beans i got from shawny

mr t you should try the blue pit, i reckon you'd like it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

that blue pit always seems to be out of stock


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> How are you guys growing anyway? I'm looking to start out but don't want the headache of doing all this PH stuff and taking hours of my day looking after the plants and stuff... I heard using soil and led light bulbs can work a treat,, what's your take on it? Hydroponic just seems too much expecially for a beginner. I don't want to do something too hard, fail my first grow and get disheartened and stop


if you are gonna go for LED`s make sure you get 5W not 3W n you will be golden


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

i got told that the cheap leds around £80 are ok because its only china and the us that make them so in theory they are all the same just a known well case and stamp put on the £1500 ones


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if you are gonna go for LED`s make sure you get 5W not 3W n you will be golden


thank you for your suggestion. much appreciated!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 1, 2015)

Evening fuckers, just been on for 1st time since Thursday, 
ghetto my jakes dream had a sort of sweet sherbet smell to it thru veg then went more fruity smelling in flower, I wouldnt ditch us yet tho sometimes the horrible smelling ones can be a nice tasting smoke so give it a chance,


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got told that the cheap leds around £80 are ok because its only china and the us that make them so in theory they are all the same just a known well case and stamp put on the £1500 ones


Thats like saying "my mate reckons BMW are better than mercedes" , doesnt even begin to explain anything about anything


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> thank you for your suggestion. much appreciated!


yw mate, if you are looking for cheap but decent lights you can get delivered look at the VIPAR 5W on ebay, make sure it is the ALL 5W ones tho as they also do a mixed 3W & 5W panel


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if you are gonna go for LED`s make sure you get 5W not 3W n you will be golden


quick question, shall i go about in buying Cold White or Warm White LED Lights?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

well what he was saying is if you took the well know ones apart then the leds in side will be more then likely the same as the cheap ones


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm running Jakes dream now I'm not sure what the cross is I'm imaging its the Jakes male x with fuck knows lol I've also a sour kush x deep blue all are really nice looking plants heavy feeder and some of em stink.....I flipped a JD on Thursday/Fri son well see production in a few weeks


Jakes dream is a cross of Jakes blues and Engineers dream from breeders boutique


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich_Porter1 said:


> quick question, shall i go about in buying Cold White or Warm White LED Lights?


something like this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-VIPAR-900W-Reflector-LED-Grow-Light-5W-High-Powr-Hydro-Plant-Veg-Bloom-Lamp-/191379083243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c8f150feb


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> something like this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-VIPAR-900W-Reflector-LED-Grow-Light-5W-High-Powr-Hydro-Plant-Veg-Bloom-Lamp-/191379083243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c8f150feb


just had a look at it, thanks buddy!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> that blue pit always seems to be out of stock


 that's cuz ghb buys em all lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

that is on my to do list when ever i can get my hands on it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening fuckers, just been on for 1st time since Thursday,
> ghetto my jakes dream had a sort of sweet sherbet smell to it thru veg then went more fruity smelling in flower, I wouldnt ditch us yet tho sometimes the horrible smelling ones can be a nice tasting smoke so give it a chance,


 its funny cuz I chopped the lemon last night and after breaking all the stem up it left that same hottuble smell on my hands so u never know plus she's a monster even if it is wankni can make oil out of her lol..the other smells lovely tho she's been in flower a day now bless her


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Jakes dream is a cross of Jakes blues and Engineers dream from breeders boutique


that's whatbibws thinking tbh makes sense hey


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyways I'm now on 11 on 13 off let's see how it goes....anyone else do this?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got sour poli purp seeds on the way as well and some Apollo 13 f5's should be fun


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyways I'm now on 11 on 13 off let's see how it goes....anyone else do this?


ive read about it before mate but never done it, 12/12 seems to work well enough lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lolol.I hear ya mate but u know me man I live to mix it up lolol I was watching an interview with DJ short and he said he tried it years ago and has never looked back from what I've read its worth it


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol.I hear ya mate but u know me man I live to mix it up lolol I was watching an interview with DJ short and he said he tried it years ago and has never looked back from what I've read its worth it


Ur just lookin to save a bit on the elecy u cheap fckr ha lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol.I hear ya mate but u know me man I live to mix it up lolol I was watching an interview with DJ short and he said he tried it years ago and has never looked back from what I've read its worth it



unless you try it geezer your never know will ya, i just dont like to fuck about with grows i no i can grow decent green get good yields so i just stick to what i know im always too worried ill fuck it up like going hydro, ive wanted to for years but never will lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Basically he was saying a lot if tropical countries natural light is like that and when growing seed it really helps bring out different phenoes and colours plus might save a few days on harvest cmon thats gotta interest u Rambo lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh and better yield and quality


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Basically he was saying a lot if tropical countries natural light is like that and when growing seed it really helps bring out different phenoes and colours plus might save a few days on harvest cmon thats gotta interest u Rambo lolol


mate ive never let any grow go further than 60days lol dont matter what it is after 8wks its getting fucking chopped lol

your a puff-junkie you love ya smoke, i do love a smoke when i aint got none lol but when i got loads i end up hating the shit, i no its a very divided opinion on smoke causing or bringing out mental illness but after ive been canning the smoke for a few wks i get proper crazy lol

give me a few strips of blues a bot of vods and gram of proper any day lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bit like my dick so ghetto the more his out the less he grows ha the more ya keep him in the dark he grows ha  fck im a bit drunk cum on Ireland ha good win today


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

time to leave the pub irish, you have been there since 12 lol and we dont wana hear about ya dick mate lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Another thing lads what bulbs do we all use cuz I've a brand new Phillips sont but after drying the buds ain't hard its pissing me off now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Another thing lads what bulbs do we all use cuz I've a brand new Phillips sont but after drying the buds ain't hard its pissing me off now lol


Grolux Sylvania 600w Hps

cheap n they work well.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> time to leave the pub irish, you have been there since 12 lol and we dont wana hear about ya dick mate lol


Hme time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2015)

Man I'm still fucked it's hilarious


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Man I'm still fucked it's hilarious


Bin sckd is fun ha i mean fckd but sckd is gud to


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Grolux Sylvania 600w Hps
> 
> cheap n they work well.


 I don't know if its me bulbs or these cool tubes but they just ain't drying solid pissin me off a bit now a bit lol they grow hard buy once dry they fluff up I've fuckin had enough lool


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't know if its me bulbs or these cool tubes but they just ain't drying solid pissin me off a bit now a bit lol they grow hard buy once dry they fluff up I've fuckin had enough lool


its something mate, you see my last batch of exo that was just 8wks no more, solid nugs dry! lolol

dont think it would be the cool tubes, yeah they dont spread the light that great but confined in a small tent where its to fucking spread?!? 

i personally find that the ripen helps alot with making ya exo buds nice n solid at 8wks.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

do you use that ripen 15 days b4 chop ive read about it was thinking of trying it


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyways I'm now on 11 on 13 off let's see how it goes....anyone else do this?


Ive done it ... also done 10/14


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> do you use that ripen 15 days b4 chop ive read about it was thinking of trying it


its each to there own pomp, some like the nute some dont, ive used it for a good few years tho and yes the best results from ripen are when you use it for the last 2 wks but no other nutes at all, just ripen i have only ever grown with soil or coco tho not hydro.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 1, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 
Dropping the lights on period will increase maturity and plants will finish quicker... its best for sativa leaning plants though and can cause hermies in indica plants ... the idea is it being more climatized to sativa areas... indicas think its turning to winter and sometimes throw out nannas to help keep the strain alive ...

Deffo worth it though. From everything ive researched on it most comes to the same conclusion ... you lose about 3% yield and save about 6% on electric ... plants normally finish 4-6 days earlier but keep eyes open for hermies ....

10/14 is a great way to sex seeds ... most show sex in 14 days from seed on that light scedule... then pull males and switch back to 18/6


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its each to there own pomp, some like the nute some dont, ive used it for a good few years tho and yes the best results from ripen are when you use it for the last 2 wks but no other nutes at all, just ripen i have only ever grown with soil or coco tho not hydro.



i grow in coco so mite give it a try this time round then


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 1, 2015)

plants have had 2 days to settle in under a shitty CFL so have just turnt the HPS on, gonna be getting a few days veg then flipping and then im starting that pack of DPQ


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its something mate, you see my last batch of exo that was just 8wks no more, solid nugs dry! lolol
> 
> dont think it would be the cool tubes, yeah they dont spread the light that great but confined in a small tent where its to fucking spread?!?
> 
> i personally find that the ripen helps alot with making ya exo buds nice n solid at 8wks.


 I notice in the tent the plant in the middle direct under the light the buds form better think I just need a new hood fucknit might get a digi 600-1000 and join zedds crew maybe on over feeding in mean this is my 2nd only exo grow the soil one not even coumtingbthat lol fucknit a splash out on some new grow gear and just make bho out of trim and pipcotn this time can't afford everything man lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghetto did u see my last post mate it was for u


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cheers rob full of use full info.....inrekon withbthe hybrids I might get mixed reaction but its llntrial and error if it don't work well we've fund another thing that doesn't hey.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Heard so much about it tho and DJ.short saying it I thought fuck it why now lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got high hopes tho ya never know can't wit to see these jd's in action from all bb's reading the Jake male sounds a stunner son there's got to be gems out there....typing ok this phone is fuckin WANK


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> @Ghettogrower187
> Dropping the lights on period will increase maturity and plants will finish quicker... its best for sativa leaning plants though and can cause hermies in indica plants ... the idea is it being more climatized to sativa areas... indicas think its turning to winter and sometimes throw out nannas to help keep the strain alive ...
> 
> Deffo worth it though. From everything ive researched on it most comes to the same conclusion ... you lose about 3% yield and save about 6% on electric ... plants normally finish 4-6 days earlier but keep eyes open for hermies ....
> ...


Robbie fucking Cervantes over here!! Or robbie shorts, which one do you like?pick one!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hurraaay he's bought his little girlfriend with him lmao fuck off you pair of.bollocks


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hurraaay he's bought his little girlfriend with him lmao fuck off you pair of.bollocks


Dnt be like that he was ur best bud last nite


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt be like that he was ur best bud last nite


 Yeh I'll take him under me wing take him down the bronx and let a Los of crack heads on him for £50 lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie sometimes the shit they come out with makes me laugh but then they go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and fucking on...ffs don't be twats just fit in ffs and if ubdont like it here FUCK OFF yer pair of gimps


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm not gonna lie sometimes the shit they come out with makes me laugh but then they go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and fucking on...ffs don't be twats just fit in ffs and if ubdont like it here FUCK OFF yer pair of gimps


I knew u had a soft spot for them man its cool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I knew u had a soft spot for them man its cool


 not uncle butt plug I don't know when it was but he's was someone's doughey arsed cheeks and it made me piss but other than that they're complete arrogant wankers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone got a 6" air cooled hood up for grabs? With glass intact


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyone got a 6" air cooled hood up for grabs? With glass intact


i've got 6'' for you, sweetie.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd eat that for breakfast man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

So uncle butt plug are you gay?
If so when u fart do u get spunk stains instead of shit stains ? Mamamamamamamamam
Mamamamamamamamama


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its each to there own pomp, some like the nute some dont, ive used it for a good few years tho and yes the best results from ripen are when you use it for the last 2 wks but no other nutes at all, just ripen i have only ever grown with soil or coco tho not hydro.


 look up for one called earth juice sugar peak finale head some fntasgin result


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I knew u had a soft spot for them man its cool


 inwnt to kneed his doughey cheeks lol while donkey stands beside him kicking his very very small gonads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

TThat's bumshine when he sees my uncle buttugg make post


----------



## ineverveg (Mar 1, 2015)

Cannabis is actually legal in the UK


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeh shwag lol or hemp or whatever gw have under tjuer belt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fuck it I'm.gonna go for the earth justice sugar peak finale you watch you'll also want tsome of the pie......her rob where are u loners club is open


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well fuck it I'm selling 2 damp ounces and buying a gavita fuck the lot of yer lol seen one for 250 on eBay


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd eat that for breakfast man


you eat dick for breakfast?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

How are old you 12?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How are old you 12?


i'm just asking you to clarify your remarks about eating a 6'' dick for breakfast.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you eat dick for breakfast?


 with some cienta bean wsthswsthwstwst


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> with some cienta bean wsthswsthwstwst


cienta beans?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes i eat yoy mums dick for breakfast cuz your dads is not a meal



UncleBuck said:


> cienta beans?


 well however u fuckin spell it it am I in a n english n NO fuvknoff lolol go on tell me how it suppose to be spelt then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Famous silence of the lambs scene that's how u wanna ynam sun shines ass lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey bumfyvk I'm pretty quick I'd say I'm rapido your are as well I'd say yourrapido too lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

You've got nadda u like a shrimp gutless splinless and a head full of shit lol​


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bye bye gay guy x


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2015)

complete meltdown.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> complete meltdown.


 on your mams face lmao complete meltdown haha


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bye bye gay guy x


I would love to rub my penis on your nose. Would you enjoy that?

I think you would.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i've got 6'' for you, sweetie.





Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd eat that for breakfast man





UncleBuck said:


> you eat dick for breakfast?





Ghettogrower187 said:


> How are old you 12?


@Ghettogrower187 you've bin reported for being a pedophile...I'm disgusted but I'm not surprised!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 1, 2015)

ello chaps!


----------



## ovo (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i've got 6'' for you, sweetie.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Morning lads no memory of last. Ight aparently we got takeout n washed the dog gf said I was wasted said it's cuz I ate 15 of my magic cookies so I'm not allowed to get stoned for a week...guess what else arrived my codeine aaaand he did give me extras I ordered 6 he said he'd give me ten but he gave me 14 and a fucking strip of his diazepam with 4 extra diazepam to sweeten the deal...


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

them zepose vals aint got the greatest rep, indian generics. Spose to be dosed quite badly, good batch's n bad.

still as freebie, carnt moan too much hay lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> them zepose vals aint got the greatest rep, indian generics. Spose to be dosed quite badly, good batch's n bad.
> 
> still as freebie, carnt moan too much hay lol


I've taken one n I'm a happy camper can't take anymore after last night though they'd of worn off by 5 that day...nooooo my "quick"thinking diazepam filled head ate a shit load of my magic cookies n blamed it on those..i was slurring my words n all was quite funny to think of it now but honestly qhen I woke up this morning I thought it was last night n I'd a nap haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

...definitely have a soft spot for the acti vals but when I get sorted next I'll stick to one when I've to go out or jobs club meeting or something like that Cunt they genuinely help with my anxiety without feeling doped out of it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

mmmmm you seemed pretty doped out with the 20 you ate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't remember much tbh just bits...i hope it i ever say anything silly on here everyone will report it to the mods asap so it's removed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Not gonna mix em with alcohol again that was just silly.. Man the Gfs so pissed off well happy I popped a d10 #DontGiveAFuckUnlessYoureAskingMeWhatIWantInMySandwich


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i've got 6'' for you, sweetie.


hahahaha ur dicks only 6" haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> them zepose vals aint got the greatest rep, indian generics. Spose to be dosed quite badly, good batch's n bad.
> 
> still as freebie, carnt moan too much hay lol


ur right man not as clean feeling as the acti


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ur right man not as clean feeling as the acti


the activis are known worldwide pretty much as the best blues, teva's are good too but personally i still prefer the activis.

them zepose are indian generics, some batch's your find em no different to the activis/teva then others are weak as shit, rarely but it does happen they will also over-dose the dosage on some dodgy generics, they can be fun lol

i dont bother with the generics anymore, not since the activis/teva been about to buy easily before that i would and its only cause they take longer to be delivered that i choose the vals, but id still rather 2mg clonzepam, you just stay fucked for much longer with them its one of the longest lasting benzo's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Well sweet talk zues to sell or try n get hold of the clomazepam shits pricy or If u ever wanna go half's with some vendor n we buy a few each I'm game. But yeah one acti n u feel it, two u wobble,3 ur pretty much drunk n now my favourite drop 4 n walk the dog...agreed, won't buy generics again just waiting one some hot chocolate loving powerful girl to get back to me on his stock lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Did u get ur star wars hulk?


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

rambo mail


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> hahahaha ur dicks only 6" haha


i am willing to post a pic showing that my 6'' penis is considerably longer than yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i am willing to post a pic showing that my 6'' penis is considerably longer than yours.


ok how about this we get someone neutral like sunny to hold a bitcoin wallet that we both put 100e in n anyone else wants in can add then we both posts pics of outer dicks next to a sky remote cuz if ur dick ain't bigger than a sky remoter u ain't got shit..average yanks fucks below 5"....I'm super serious about this u needle dick yank


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

all puffs fuk off, get off this thread you dirty paedo cunts


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ok how about this we get someone neutral like sunny to hold a bitcoin wallet that we both put 100e in n anyone else wants in can add then we both posts pics of outer dicks next to a sky remote cuz if ur dick ain't bigger than a sky remoter u ain't got shit..average yanks fucks below 5"


stop feeding this fukin degenerate with cock talk imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> stop feeding this fukin degenerate with cock talk imo


true,apologies zeddd it's just that cunts stupidity sees no bounds


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

doubt anyone really hates them as much as I do, they mostly wanna turn young boys sexually abuse them and give them a pointless life ,, wasted seed these hermies should be uprooted and fuked in the bin imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I had 6 last night fuck me look t my typing lmao can't remember writing most of that hahaha​


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Its funny tho cuz they can't do shit on their own they have to bring the gay gang with em for back up lmao typical fags


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i am willing to post a pic showing that my 6'' penis is considerably longer than yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I had 6 last night fuck me look t my typing lmao can't remember writing most of that hahaha​


 aren't they fucking savage men..lemme know if he takes em..I've been wanting that edition of #necrofuntimes


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> true,apologies zeddd it's just that cunts stupidity sees no bounds


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh calculated how much all the codeine n diazepam he gavee costed..including postage 8.888e loool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> aren't they fucking savage men..lemme know if he takes em..I've been wanting that edition of #necrofuntimes


I been phoningbhim for this 10 character collectors edition and he's not answering mate they need to be sold as a set tbh tho mate as theybare collectables figures


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Working out on diazepam is a fucking challenge


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Did u get ur star wars hulk?


Not yet mate but it does normally take a gd few days for the millenium falcon to reach me when it leaves u. Prob see it 2 morro or Wednesday


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Wank, Irish got his the next day was hoping a miracle would take place...always get my dn orders from England in 3-4 days but legit posts is 1 week +...think I might have a codeine


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dubs ring me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh and for all you terpinator doubters the shiit works incredibly well at 5ml litre next round they're getting 7ml pr litre lololol


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

lol he comes on about 3 times a year doubt he'll see that, you never even tagged him properly.

either that or he is a filthy lurker!


gonna have to get a bottle of this turps bollocks, my local doesnt have it in so it looks like i'll be making a lil trip to stoke soon. may as well get a gavita while im there, still reckon they are no good for a tent though ghet.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dubs ring me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> lol he comes on about 3 times a year doubt he'll see that, you never even tagged him properly.
> 
> either that or he is a filthy lurker!
> 
> ...


 he might be at work just tried ringing him like 10 times then he texts did ring? Lol ring again and still don't answer lolol.....seriously u need terps in your life but don't go easy on it hit em hard with it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh ive given up on the gavita even tho i wanna prove u all wrong lol so I'm getting a didgi 1000 ballast adjustable and xxl air cooled hood


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

nice, what type of ballast/ bulb?

that'll fill yer little 4x4 no probs, would imagine you can get the plants close to that without any burnage, trust me the gavita would fry your girls in there.

google gavita tent grow, i aint seen a decent grow using one in a tent, not saying it's not possible but i'd rather be able to see a few people getting on before i dropped 5 ton on a light lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

@ghb you got a pic of that gringo yet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Not sure on ballast and bulb tbh was thinking luatek ballast but dun know and 1000 watt bulbs I have no idea


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I want an adjustable ballast that u can change from 600 to a 1000 but a good one like


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

no such luck yet beens, i'll do a video this week though. she is still in veg.

just transplanted her to a 20l pot filled to the brim with coco so she will be good to go very soon. if she carries on the way i think she will i will be getting over 10 oz from her.

it looks almost identical to my exo but it grows more vertically and can support itself lol. it clones good but not as fast as the exo and has a very similar smell to the foliage.



i have seen a few decent reviews on 1000w lights ghetto, the galaxy ballast/ genesis bulb combo are winning a lot of test when it comes to light intensity, they are a yankee brand though so may be a bit pricey.







http://www.galaxyballasts.com/products/grow-amp-ballast-series/1000-w-select-a-watt-turbo-charge.aspx


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cheers g nice 1 I'll tay a gandet soon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

U want cool tube back ? Lmaon


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

you can run 1kw lights in a cooltube, best to keep it in case the hood runs too hot lad, i reckon there is no cooler light than one of them.

many a time my plants grew into the glass and never got burned, i used to keep one in my veg tent and run it constantly it still never got beyond warm.

the spread is the only thing letting them down but if you could run it vert like dst with no reflector in it then i don't see a better yielding way to grow.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeh I'm not knockig the tubes you gave me they've served.me well you sorted me big time but I've noticed the buds rent as good as with a nice big hood


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> you can run 1kw lights in a cooltube, best to keep it in case the hood runs too hot lad, i reckon there is no cooler light than one of them.
> 
> many a time my plants grew into the glass and never got burned, i used to keep one in my veg tent and run it constantly it still never got beyond warm.
> 
> the spread is the only thing letting them down but if you could run it vert like dst with no reflector in it then i don't see a better yielding way to grow.


 true I've a 250 watt ballast I could hook that up to the tube and hang.it very.to gt them side branches nice and full of danknezz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> you can run 1kw lights in a cooltube, best to keep it in case the hood runs too hot lad, i reckon there is no cooler light than one of them.
> 
> many a time my plants grew into the glass and never got burned, i used to keep one in my veg tent and run it constantly it still never got beyond warm.
> 
> the spread is the only thing letting them down but if you could run it vert like dst with no reflector in it then i don't see a better yielding way to grow.


Funny you say that, i had the idea of doing a vert with the 1 i had........................4 days after id given it to a lad to help him get set up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't wait to make some.more wax man fookin gagin and this trim looks like its been snowed on


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Dubs sent me a mail there n said to shove it up ur arse n Giz it to the handsome Irish lad


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

id love to do a vert but i'm way too lazy man!. my main goal with everything is to make it as simple as possible, i spend less and less time on the grow every round, maybe i'll get to a point where the weed will grow itself 

i bought a honey bee extractor a few weeks back but still not got round to using the twat, i just made keif instead. trying to find decent quality gas i a right pain in the arse, the looks i was getting asking for it in shops lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Generic vals are still good. Took one feeling it gf thinks it stoned out my box lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> id love to do a vert but i'm way too lazy man!. my main goal with everything is to make it as simple as possible, i spend less and less time on the grow every round, maybe i'll get to a point where the weed will grow itself
> 
> i bought a honey bee extractor a few weeks back but still not got round to using the twat, i just made keif instead. trying to find decent quality gas i a right pain in the arse, the looks i was getting asking for it in shops lol


 Newport off eBay mate it makes the best shit or buy organic grape alcohol but it cost a shit ton lol.....idea u buy a vac and all Yeh kit and come down here and we'll make it together like bum boys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Never giving smoke on tic again this shits fucking me over just b4 I go on hols n no1 has anything.. Even have to fucking hunt down a cousin for a 50e note wtf!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

oooh i want it...fully encrypted lol

http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/02/blackphone-2-tablet-privatos-platform/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

quick question for ppl, With my Gringo SOG, just potted the cuttings up into a mixture of 3L coke bottles and 6.5L square pots, how much/little veg time do you think i should give em to have em end up under 3ft? currently they are ranging from 2- 6" above the soil


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oooh i want it...fully encrypted lol
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/02/blackphone-2-tablet-privatos-platform/


price?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Never lax never I don't even lay my sister lol fams are.the worst


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> quick question for ppl, With my Gringo SOG, just potted the cuttings up into a mixture of 3L coke bottles and 6.5L square pots, how much/little veg time do you think i should give em to have em end up under 3ft? currently they are ranging from 2- 6" above the soil


 if in were you I'd chop the tops off so they only grow 4 tops 16 plants 6.5 ltr pots veg for 2 week cane em up and let em go its my next project ubshould end up with about 100 solid tops


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Ugh I know just everyone smokes waaaaaay more when u do tic lol won't happen again I assure u just the one lad gets sorted now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> quick question for ppl, With my Gringo SOG, just potted the cuttings up into a mixture of 3L coke bottles and 6.5L square pots, how much/little veg time do you think i should give em to have em end up under 3ft? currently they are ranging from 2- 6" above the soil


get em all in 6.5 and flip em at 9 to 12 inches put the small ones in the centre


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

having not flowered it i can't honestly say but it grows very uniform in veg, it has bigger node spacing than the exo so i would imagine it ends up slightly taller, if you flip at 12" i reckon you should be pretty close.

half coke bottles though!? lol 

i think you'll find the ones in the bottles need watering more often and won't yield as much but will end up denser so long as you dont let them wilt, that is my exp when growing the same clone in two different sized pots anyway, just don't like the sound of transparent containers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> price?


Well the blackphone 1 was roughly the same price as an iphone (bout £600)


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

ghet I rec you need height for sog so I don't top mine just clear the lower


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> get em all in 6.5 and flip em at 9 to 12 inches put the small ones in the centre


next lot will be all in 6.5`s, just trying out the 3L bottles to see what the difference in yield is as if its negligible i may get a veg tent set up when ive got some money n pack the room full of coke bottles lmao


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ghet I rec you need height for sog so I don't top mine just clear the lower



i agree, depends on the strain though. skunk hybrids get too bushy when you top them but og types love being topped no matter what


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> having not flowered it i can't honestly say but it grows very uniform in veg, it has bigger node spacing than the exo so i would imagine it ends up slightly taller, if you flip at 12" i reckon you should be pretty close.
> 
> half coke bottles though!? lol
> 
> i think you'll find the ones in the bottles need watering more often and won't yield as much but will end up denser so long as you dont let them wilt, that is my exp when growing the same clone in two different sized pots anyway, just don't like the sound of transparent containers


lol they have all been sprayed black, just interested in the yield difference as i can roughly fit 26 6.5L`s in cupboard or over 100 bottles lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

If i can get an oz a plant with the 6.5`s or about 15-20g per plant with the bottles ill be well happy as that will be 26oz/50+ oz respectively ( i know ill never get 50oz under a single 600 btw before someone starts lol)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

One for you footballists


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

3 vals n codeine is nice newuserlol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ive decided what my next project is gonna be once ive bought me some tools lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ghet I rec you need height for sog so I don't top mine just clear the lower


 true but I've just asked me pal if incan use his pic and you'll see what I mean it is the best scrog I have ever laid eyes on serious ting a ling


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> next lot will be all in 6.5`s, just trying out the 3L bottles to see what the difference in yield is as if its negligible i may get a veg tent set up when ive got some money n pack the room full of coke bottles lmao


don't bother mate unless u enjoy being perpetually disappointed cos of basic technique, doesn't save money if u crop 1/3 of what u would


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> true but I've just asked me pal if incan use his pic and you'll see what I mean it is the best scrog I have ever laid eyes on serious ting a ling


thought we were talkin sog man soz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> don't bother mate unless u enjoy being perpetually disappointed cos of basic technique, doesn't save money if u crop 1/3 of what u would


well its only half my cupboard as a SOG just as an experiment, just gives me something thats actually flowering while i start some seeds off


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thought we were talkin sog man soz


 blame the vals wea re talking sog lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Wait a minute it's this a cannabis growing forum?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 3 vals n codeine is nice newuserlol


feeling any different kinda buzz then from the codeine mix? you would be buzzing from the vals anyway, how many did you take of 30mg codeines?

you gotta get the oxy's of the bucket list too mate lol thats a heavy buzz, dont tamper with the slow release not unless you have a opiate tolerance tho.

i remember a long time ago, giving me older sister a 40mg oxy, i kinda forgot to tell her that tho n she broke it in half to share with a friend, said they both where sick as fuck lol

or a few yr ago i had a load of subutex, thought they would be similar buzz to oxy it fucking wasnt i couldnt stop being sick, n was icthy all over for hours nasty shit.

the oxy buzz is real clean and strong tho super addictive mind lol but at 20quid a single 40mg pretty expensive, although if you leave the slow release on you will be buzzing hard for hrs n hrs.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dubs sent me a mail there n said to shove it up ur arse n Giz it to the handsome Irish lad


That wud be me so


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

Evening gents, anyone near or know anyone near Liverpool that could help a guy out with some smoke, I'm heading down next weekend and wanna grab a bit of smoke while I'm there,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Relax u can have 5 box sets and Irish can have 5 boz sets if you like


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

bring yer own gaz, it's shite down here! if i had some i'd hook you up but i just bought a damp cheese for two tonne and it doesn't have much resin on. i still have nowt flowering so i may decide to go on a tolerance break because i cant get a decent green


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Relax u can have 5 box sets and Irish can have 5 boz sets if you like


Yeah..Irish u pay him up front n I'll sort ur Thursdays man..lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

.http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31675060


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone buys that b4 Thursday I'll fuck u right up


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah..Irish u pay him up front n I'll sort ur Thursdays man..lol


 Im a bit skint meself but im sure ghetto will sort us out naa meeaan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Course man, we're his great Irish mates with access to explosives


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Wouldn't mind but I've some generic diazepam n this codeine is nice but man acti was perfect lol turning to some junkie after one weekend of it haha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone buys that b4 Thursday I'll fuck u right up


see ya a fucking benzo fiend already lol 

ya lucky im skint now or id have brought them extras aswel lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

stick to the herbals lad, them scripts are more addictive than crack. this last week on the thread has been like the back seat on the short bus lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> see ya a fucking benzo fiend already lol
> 
> ya lucky im skint now or id have brought them extras aswel lol


funny thing is that comment was pointed at u!! I'm never doing tic again!!! I'd of bought the ten this min lol but if he's still the 5 Thursday I can definitely buy those bad boys unless he wants to disappoint his friends n sell em to some thundering whores


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> stick to the herbals lad, them scripts are more addictive than crack. this last week on the thread has been like the back seat on the short bus lol


I'll suck ur dick for a benzo


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> funny thing is that comment was pointed at u!! I'm never doing tic again!!! I'd of bought the ten this min lol but if he's still the 5 Thursday I can definitely buy those bad boys unless he wants to disappoint his friends n sell em to some thundering whores


i no it was lax lol and your also lucky like i say i done me dosh or id buy em all up in a nanosecond, first one to come up with zee $$$ will get them mate, he loves em too much aswel and by thurs there wont be no 10box's left lolol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone bored indoors n fancy a laugh?...........

*Feed The Birds shared This Morning's post.*
4 mins ·
Get ready folks! Please share with everyone in the UK Cannabis Movement so we can overwhelm their lines and get the truth out! ~ Finn


This Morning
CANNABIS CONCERNS PHONE IN 
Are you worried that your child might be using cannabis? Do you need advice about what to do if you're concerned about your child?
Whatever your concerns about cannabis we would like to hear from you. Get in touch with us at This Morning by emailing your name and phone number to [email protected] by Tuesday 3rd March, 11am. You must be over 18. Terms and conditions at itv.com/terms


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

When are u getting more ghetto


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

..of star ears stuff


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

you could call this an intervention of sorts, it's a dark path you're headed down lad.

heavily edited of course 
V see what i did there V


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

dark path indeed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not sure lax there hard to come by you have to look on retro site n shit.....I have a comolete set if 10 figures all in mint condition u can have them all.if you want


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/head-shop-leeds-wins-appeal-234


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> mr t you should try the blue pit, i reckon you'd like it


I had a pack of the blue puts before. I found it was a bit like livers and I've already got some livers cuts. i liked the other dog pheno I had but i never took cuts off that


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> I had a pack of the blue puts before. I found it was a bit like livers and I've already got some livers cuts. i liked the other dog pheno I had but i never took cuts off that


i grew 20 seeds and i found half were bluesy and half were doggy  you must have been unlucky, the one i kept is more dieselly than the dog somehow, massive yielder too. no livers in it whatsoever


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Another thing lads what bulbs do we all use cuz I've a brand new Phillips sont but after drying the buds ain't hard its pissing me off now lol


I used the son t and found it a lot better than the sunmaster. Ive nver tried anything else tho obly them 2


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

your buds aren't hard because you fucked it up!, admit it now. a poor workman blames his tools an all that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey rambo 3 codeine n 2-4 vals n I didn't puke pffft


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey rambo 3 codeine n 2-4 vals n I didn't puke pffft


i will admit i am abit of a spewer lol but they are dodgy generics also so not full dosage no doubt, have you had a shit yet? lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

hahaha the old constipation, i got it from neurofen plus after taking it for a week cause of my jaw because of the bastard butcher dentist. you gonna shit a brick lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey rambo 3 codeine n 2-4 vals n I didn't puke pffft


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lololol fuvk off g lmao.......don't u hate it when folk come in the thread and it seems all they wanna do is take or make off people proper does my fuckin head in man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm going for ghbs suggestion not unless zedds got any input on this and how to achieve 21g colas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah fucking snakes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Sitting at the dinner table feeling mellow..nearly 2 mellow think she knows


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

you feeling anything from the codeine then lax? or just happy you didnt spew lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all puffs fuk off, get off this thread you dirty paedo cunts


@Ghettogrower187 you heard the man . Get the fucked out of here, all you do is talk about dick . go away you fucking puff.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you feeling anything from the codeine then lax? or just happy you didnt spew lol


i dunno man were going upstairs will i take two n a vals I'm not typing 3 bad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm a naughty boy I always was a little shit at school I guess I always will be lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Ghettogrower187 you heard the man . Get the fucked out of here, all you do is talk about dick . go away you fucking puff.


 I've always been here it must be your influence that brings out the cock talk now go and sculp a melon and ram it up ya arse (ass) or (fanny)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i dunno man were going upstairs will i take two n a vals I'm not typing 3 bad


 don't do it lax have a day or 2 off man


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> don't do it lax have a day or 2 off man


deffo mate, the vals are fucking lovely but you start taking em everyday and quicktime your get hooked and i carnt stress it enough, that is one of the worst addictions there is.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've always been here it must be your influence that brings out the cock talk now go and sculp a melon and ram it up ya arse (ass) or (fanny)


Is it possible for you to string together a sentence that doesn't involve dick, manus, uncle buck, or pedophilia?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm going for ghbs suggestion not unless zedds got any input on this and how to achieve 21g colas


aw man that was a cola tip, the last/first bud, 9 inches from a naked 600 vert, cheapest light rig u coul imagine


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lmao I could of knocked men out with that lolol best thing was is was dank all the way thru not like u get with some monster buds.......my nugs are still a little airy I know incident popcorn well enough but I'm getting pissed now when they're growing they're solid once dries they're like sponge hah.......still some serious dank flavours tho and the stone is way heavier.......4 litres of terps on order lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it possible for you to string together a sentence that doesn't involve dick, manus, uncle buck, or pedophilia?


 u always bring peados up don't ya your fuckin sick man I hope a grooming site catches u one day and gives u a good fucking hiding the ENGLISH way u prick


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it possible for you to string together a sentence that doesn't involve dick, manus, uncle buck, or pedophilia?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2015)

my dick is bigger than any of you.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it possible for you to string together a sentence that doesn't involve dick, manus, uncle buck, or pedophilia?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> my dick is bigger than any of you.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


>


no man that's pro gay ffs


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no man that's pro gay ffs


how many latent homosexual urges are you harboring?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm fighting an urge to bitch slap you until u crawl away begging for mercy while I'm stamping on your queer little knees you faggot fuck off


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

nearly got in a fight at the school tonight, some cunt (head of school govenors) was giving it the big lie and when I pointed this out to him he fukin lost it ha ha made him publicly apologise to me ha ha pussy did too


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> how many latent homosexual urges are you harboring?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> u always bring peados up don't ya your fuckin sick man I hope a grooming site catches u one day and gives u a good fucking hiding the ENGLISH way u prick


 I'll walk you guys threw this.

First he offers to eat a 6 inch white cock for breakfast (no surprise there).
Then he goes on to ask if the superior white cock is attached to a 12 year old... now he's talking about grooming sites..wtf.. I'm sorry, I don't speak pedo.


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

come on now sunshine, shouldn't you be out getting shot by plod about now?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3363262 I'll walk you guys threw this.
> 
> First he offers to eat a 6 inch white cock for breakfast (no surprise there).
> Then he goes on to ask if the superior white cock is attached to a 12 year old... now he's talking about grooming sites..wtf.. I'm sorry, I don't speak pedo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm fighting an urge to bitch slap you until u crawl away begging for mercy while I'm stamping on your queer little knees you faggot fuck off


you should pound me in the ass to really teach me a lesson while we're getting physical.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lmao reservoir dogs style llolol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


>


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Pulp fiction I mean lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Pulp fiction I mean lmao


nah slice off the ears u were rite man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

While doing a funky dance hitting crack pipes thats how id do it oh and a pair of long nose pliers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 2, 2015)

this your daughter you sick fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Terps exo is the fucking bollocks just thought I'd share that again lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

His gay friends ran off now and he's followed suit fuckin wankers I hope they go to a gun range and get shot in the face by 9 year old girl with an oozi


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Terps exo is the fucking bollocks just thought I'd share that again lol



well fucking share it then you cunt


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> come on now sunshine, shouldn't you be out getting shot by plod about now?


lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

G mail mate


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3363277
> 
> 
> this your daughter you sick fuck


No that white girl is not my daughter..id hit it though.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> His gay friends ran off now and he's followed suit fuckin wankers I hope they go to a gun range and get shot in the face by 9 year old girl with an oozi


Automatic weapons are illegal in the USA . get your facts straight you bellend.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Automatic weapons are illegal in the USA . get your facts straight you bellend.


fully auto s are but he was talking auto.....cunt


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fully auto s are but he was talking auto.....cunt


i think you mean semi automatic Dumbass.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> i think you mean semi automatic dumbass.


your the one with a semi mate not me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2015)

so this haze is quite nice well its a cheese lem x which is very hazey indeed with a grapefruit backnote and face buzzing heady stone


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> your the one with a semi mate not me


U need to calm down sir..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds nic Zedd not had a nivmce grapefriut for a while now think I'm gonna take a shit load of exoncuts and dona 16 plant sog under 1000 watt yes please


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Morning lads right I'm to bed lol mra ain't.gonna be happy I'lljuat tell her I fell aslep on the sofa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 2, 2015)

Rock and.vals tho what a.combo lol nigjts lada.......and fuck.u ya yank cunts and ya fuckin spine less let dowm! Lol ghetto out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Terps exo is the fucking bollocks just thought I'd share that again lol


n u gave up a free prezzie of terps cheese suprise n barney's lsd(smells a little like rhibina/cordial) super high popped a val for the long stressful holiday a few hours away woop woop


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads right I'm to bed lol mra ain't.gonna be happy I'lljuat tell her I fell aslep on the sofa


we've all been there mate tell her she's been grinding her teeth lately in bed and frankly ur dick can't take it anymore lol fucking wandered lads


----------



## weedenhanced (Mar 2, 2015)

Aussies rule lads sorry Iam pissed and don't even know what Iam saying some new fck just stole my avatar and u guys thread constantly over taked this section should be a uk growers section


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Ozzy rules is fucking savage..Shane I hate Australia


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Aussies rule lads sorry Iam pissed and don't even know what Iam saying some new fck just stole my avatar and u guys thread constantly over taked this section should be a uk growers section


someone stole that avvi, they must have been pissed too mate no?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ozzy rules is fucking savage..Shane I hate Australia


Yea good game alri man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it possible for you to string together a sentence that doesn't involve dick, manus, uncle buck, or pedophilia?


----------



## weedenhanced (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ozzy rules is fucking savage..Shane I hate Australia


Why u hate australia 
What's to hate 
Wicked beaches wicked deserts 
Wicked ppl 
Hot as fck women
Good weed
Good beer 
Same land mass as the USA but we only got a total pop of 22 million 
It's fcking choice


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> n u gave up a free prezzie of terps cheese suprise n barney's lsd(smells a little like rhibina/cordial) super high popped a val for the long stressful holiday a few hours away woop woop


These star wars things better arrive today, I'm eager to see what all the fuss is about lol
I doubt it tho cos we had about 8 inches of snow last night and it looks like fucking December outside again so the post will Prob be delayed like last time,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh well they ain't arriving today.....Fuck!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Very disappointed with that hulk genuinely thought ud have it by now I'd made a few benzo orders after posting urs n I'd received em...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

One the bus ate 3....bad idea I'm fucking mangled


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Gonna be fun trying to workout my PayPal money transfer in a while loool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

For any mods all paranoid benzo is a term coined to reference yodas cool n calm ways...lik wow man u got ur benzo on or I ordered some collectors edition of benzo which is a one of a kind yoda on meth


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Very disappointed with that hulk genuinely thought ud have it by now I'd made a few benzo orders after posting urs n I'd received em...


I was hoping they arrived 2 day cos I've no figures left to play about with till they arrive ! I hope to fuck tomorrow is the day ! 
Having a pretty bad day today already blew a fuse now I'm in a cunt of a mood,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Awwan sure last time it took Irish two days to get it n it took u ages aswell loool fucking Irish post for u man tis wank! But saying that I use a small post office with no cams n I'm very friendly with the staff they don't even ask me what's in my packages or anything so that might be the delay they may be picked up less


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

So what is as the craic with zeddd being banned...did he at least get an apology?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 3, 2015)

that cunt jon snow is on this morning at the min, ''robbed him of his soul'' lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Nuff of that thundering whore! Fear mongers milking it for all he can get!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2015)

morning ppl, what you cunts upto today then?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> morning ppl, what you cunts upto today then?


few days away with the gf to some fancy 5 star spa..with a few diazepam to make sure I relax...don't like ppl touching me so should be grand lol yourselves?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't forget, baking soda and water or milk for the win over indigestion. Saved my life


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2015)

Tanks for tthe samps lax ... wanker ... lol 

Lsd i grew out was like sherbert lemon, really sugary lemon ... think rambo had abit ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Tanks for tthe samps lax ... wanker ... lol
> 
> Lsd i grew out was like sherbert lemon, really sugary lemon ... think rambo had abit ?


u went awol n I killed her so that's the last of it I'm sure if u call Gary when he gets his he'll describe to flavours over the phone


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2015)

9 weeks is a long time to stay round here... im already depressed ffs lol .... at least i get my vals on script  lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> 9 weeks is a long time to stay round here... im already depressed ffs lol .... at least i get my vals on script  lol


Could be worse, ive got 10-12 weeks wait til mines ready lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> i grew 20 seeds and i found half were bluesy and half were doggy  you must have been unlucky, the one i kept is more dieselly than the dog somehow, massive yielder too. no livers in it whatsoever


\i never have any luck with regs mate. Where ever i get them from I usually only get about 30% females lol. Thats why i wanted the fem seeds to up my chance lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2015)

mrt1980 said:


> \i never have any luck with regs mate. Where ever i get them from I usually only get about 30% females lol. Thats why i wanted the fem seeds to up my chance lol


Ive used reg seeds only in last 4 or 5 years and had quite a good ratio of females ... id say on avg i get 3 males out a 10 pack ... obviously varies abit ... i grew one pack out and got 9 males and 1 female lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2015)

just seen this, ya wouldnt wanna pick a row with the bloke loll




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=421955847966482


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Ive used reg seeds only in last 4 or 5 years and had quite a good ratio of females ... id say on avg i get 3 males out a 10 pack ... obviously varies abit ... i grew one pack out and got 9 males and 1 female lol


haha so your the one getting my extra females lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry bro .. id blame rambo myself personally lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 3, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://soundcloud.com/dreamuk/vibes-squirrel-back-in-the-game-dream-uk-lifefm?fb_action_ids=10153666121894535&fb_action_types=og.shares&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B835850229811143%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.shares%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D&h=bAQE7Pq4o&enc=AZO2Ql5RTKxy9wwhBab0jSJFDbjKQCxNNoKStCOV2S0KT8H_kRzCsx6YkLXFLyixbh7kZyKAxhvS6eoW1jLQzipa&s=1

Dont know if this link works or not .... 
Some nice jungle/oldskool for a tuesday smoke up


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yanks have bested themselves on how moronic they can be............

*DEA warns of stoned rabbits if Utah passes medical marijuana*
By Christopher Ingraham March 2 at 10:57 AM
Flickr user Chung Ho Leung/CC)
Utah is considering a bill that would allow patients with certain debilitating conditions to be treated with edible forms of marijuana. If the bill passes, the state's wildlife may "cultivate a taste" for the plant, lose their fear of humans, and basically be high all the time. That's according to testimony presented to a Utah Senate panel (time stamp 58:00) last week by an agent of the Drug Enforcement Administration.

"I deal in facts. I deal in science," said special agent Matt Fairbanks, who's been working in the state for a decade. He is member of the "marijuana eradication" team in Utah. Some of his colleagues in Georgia recently achieved notoriety by raiding a retiree's garden and seizing a number of okra plants.

Fairbanks spoke of his time eliminating back-country marijuana grows in the Utah mountains, specifically the environmental costs associated with large-scale weed cultivation on public land: "Personally, I have seen entire mountainsides subjected to pesticides, harmful chemicals, deforestation and erosion," he said. "The ramifications to the flora, the animal life, the contaminated water, are still unknown."

Fairbanks said that at some illegal marijuana grow sites he saw "rabbits that had cultivated a taste for the marijuana. ..." He continued: "One of them refused to leave us, and we took all the marijuana around him, but his natural instincts to run were somehow gone."

DEA says Utah rabbits 'cultivated a taste' for pot(4:40)
During a Utah Senate panel on a bill that will allow certain patients to be treated with edible forms of marijuana, special agent Matt Fairbanks warned of the environmental costs associated marijuana cultivation on public land. (Utah State Legislature)
It's true that illegal pot farming can have harmful environmental consequences. Of course, nothing about these consequences is unique to marijuana. If corn were outlawed and cartels started growing it in national forests, the per-plant environmental toll would be about the same.

But backcountry marijuana grows are a direct result of marijuana's illegal status. If you're concerned about the environmental impact of these grows, an alternative is to legalize and regulate the plant so that people can grow it on farms and in their gardens, rather than on remote mountainsides.

Now, regarding rabbits. Some wild animals apparently do develop a taste for bud (and, yes, best to keep it away from your pets). But I don't know that the occasional high rabbit constitutes grounds for keeping marijuana prohibition in place, any more than drunk squirrels are an argument for outlawing alcohol. And let's not even get started on the nationwide epidemic of catnip abuse.

There was a time, not too long ago, when drug warriors terrified a nation with images of "the devil's weed" and "reefer madness." Now, it seems that enforcers of marijuana law conjuring up a stoned bunny?

Not scary enough for the Utah Senate, it seems: the panel approved the bill and sent it to the full Senate, where it will be debated this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Wank emails spazin might be the wifi on the bus if anyone needs to pm me do it here n ghetto the dvd collector's edition of star wars is a great idea man looking forward to it already


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Emails working again...fucking Irish wifi..well happy dubs didn't take those loool.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

Managed to get a loan of 20 quid for some smoke, called my guy who said jump down and get it, so I call him when I'm there as usual for him to bring it out to my car as he don't let anyone in his house, he said I'll be there in 5 min, 45 min later I was still waiting and he was ignoring my calls, just as I start to drive away the cunt appears, he's a lucky motherfucker that I was in desperate need of smoke or I'd have drove off after 10 min went to his flat and smashed the cunt about for making me wait so long,
oh well time to roll a fatty and try to relax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Fucking dealers for u hulk, fucking cunts never give a time they like to string u along like a mug..if I say I'm dropping down smoke in ten I'll be there in ten not this oh hold on or actually can u need me here instead (15 miles away) n all that shite to make em feel important


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking dealers for u hulk, fucking cunts never give a time they like to string u along like a mug..if I say I'm dropping down smoke in ten I'll be there in ten not this oh hold on or actually can u need me here instead (15 miles away) n all that shite to make em feel important


Thats it Lax, same here when I'm dropping off to someone and say I'll be there in 5 I'm there within 5 mins not later, the cunt will regret it when I chop and he's coming to me again, fucking small time nobody that he is, thinks he's big cos he buys in a cpl Oz a week to sell in small amounts,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure fucking last night I had to put my rain gear over my pj's off my tits on diazepam n codeine to collect that 50e off my mother fucking first cousin so I could buy some star wars memorabilia again...told his straight to his face he's never getting tic again the fucking cunt he knew I was going on hols n all n was stock for grade


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Thats it Lax, same here when I'm dropping off to someone and say I'll be there in 5 I'm there within 5 mins not later, the cunt will regret it when I chop and he's coming to me again, fucking small time nobody that he is, thinks he's big cos he buys in a cpl Oz a week to sell in small amounts,


that's how this game works man, if someone takes u for a mug treat the cunt the same, u were literally sitting outside his house n tbh he's gonna get busted in no time dealing from his house like a spanner.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> that's how this game works man, if someone takes u for a mug treat the cunt the same, u were literally sitting outside his house n tbh he's gonna get busted in no time dealing from his house like a spanner.


I know mate he gets me to park 2 streets away from his gaff so it not too dodgy for him, but if he keeps messing me about its not the pigs he needs worry about its me taking his stash off him.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


>


I'd of snapped man especially if I were hanging for a smoke..was it atleast quality? nothing worse than waiting donkeys n it's damp swanky looking green like wet grass


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd of snapped man especially if I were hanging for a smoke..was it atleast quality? nothing worse than waiting donkeys n it's damp swanky looking green like wet grass


Have to give the guy that one the weed is really nice, it's some cheese cross with haze gets me proper smashed to the extent I'm walking around looking like a chinky 
could be better bits tho, only 1.6g for a score


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Least the smoke was good..if he works break into the fuckers house n liberate his stash bot like he'll rat u out to the cops lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

Think I might have to buy m sem a cheeky lil half a g of propa got this yardie contact and fuck me does he get some mind blowing gear lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Have to give the guy that one the weed is really nice, it's some cheese cross with haze gets me proper smashed to the extent I'm walking around looking like a chinky
> could be better bits tho, only 1.6g for a score


ya never know it might even be gringo lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ya never know it might even be gringo lol


Maybe mate but I doubt it, the guy I get it from is saying it's called Cheddar Haze


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

Fuck it minds made up to get a decent digi 1000 watt ballast big hood bulb I could just get a gavita so fuck it I'm buying one lol wish me luck


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2015)

fish and chips, gin and tonic, vape and NOS imo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2015)

so ive done a whole box already fuk its addictive


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so ive done a whole box already fuk its addictive


Of wat fish n chips or gin or nos i doubt its a box a gin ud be on ur hole so ive narrowed it to 2


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2015)

23 canisters of nos,its a tricky one to get rite but theres some gold to be had for 30 secs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2015)

Lads this spa things savage u walk around in ur dressing gown with champagne I'll show some savage pics when I'm back champagne going for 1000s fucking madness of a place n I'm off my tits on diazepam hahahaha fuck u rich snobs spent 7:80 on a bottle or erdinger for fuck sake but man the gf wants to fuck in the fancy massive shower)(size of a bathroom) n our rooms a hotter jacuzzi thing wait for the pics lads


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lads this spa things savage u walk around in ur dressing gown with champagne I'll show some savage pics when I'm back champagne going for 1000s fucking madness of a place n I'm off my tits on diazepam hahahaha fuck u rich snobs spent 7:80 on a bottle or erdinger for fuck sake but man the gf wants to fuck in the fancy massive shower)(size of a bathroom) n our rooms a hotter jacuzzi thing wait for the pics lads


If i take that many diazepam will i tink my hse is a spa ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone watching this drugs live shite on channel 4 just now, where a few celebs and other ppl are hitting the volcano, the state of the weed the are using is pathetic it's loose crumbled trim lol, 
Jon snow thinks his soul left his body after he vaped about 0.2g lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

Channel 4 lads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

This fat fuckin half breed is a complete cunt blaming his mental illness on weed ffs what a twat


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

Its not a bad show tbf I can see good things coming from this .......not gonna be long now and we'll have a Riu coffee shop enterprise


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

With only 3 strains lmfao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261722102228?cmd=VIDESC this don't look bad decided to fjck the gavita off lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 3, 2015)

Must finished another exo..buds ain't as big on this one more popcorn but the smell is so much sweeter and liada sticker s well strange really? Don't give fuck what anyone says terpintor is the daddy hands down bet product I've used no shit


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

that light looks a bargain, cheaper than those raptors or magnum hoods anyway. i got my first set up from that kitbag shop, aaah the memories!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuck me this spas fancy u walk around in a bath robe n slippers n Jacuzzis n everything 24 hour room service had champagne in our own fucking bubble bath n check out the shower lol I've loads more pics to post but they only have Internet in one part of the spa to keep with the relaxation theme ....not letting me upload pics the cunts but I'll have loads they even have a man made pond for the ducks n waterfalls everything fresh fruit brought to u at the spa demanding weird smoothies off my tits on diazepam loooil


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Even come to breakfast n lunch in HR robe but a dress code for dinner...must dash soon ive a backup booked for half 11


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

That's the shower I'd had sex in btw lool so fuck u Irish haha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck me this spas fancy u walk around in a bath robe n slippers n Jacuzzis n everything 24 hour room service had champagne in our own fucking bubble bath n check out the shower lol I've loads more pics to post but they only have Internet in one part of the spa to keep with the relaxation theme ....not letting me upload pics the cunts but I'll have loads they even have a man made pond for the ducks n waterfalls everything fresh fruit brought to u at the spa demanding weird smoothies off my tits on diazepam loooil


you look like the fake paul macartney in that reflexion


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

looks like you left some ectoplasm on the shower floor. can't take you gypos anywhere can ya?!

best sticking to butlins from now on i think, no dress code for dinner there.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 4, 2015)

No fucking figures arrived today I'm fucking gutted was really expecting them today! ,


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

i'm waiting on obi wan, posty not been yet though so could still be on 

the waiting game is a shit one innit


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's the shower I'd had sex in btw lool so fuck u Irish haha


Smaller than the 1 in my en-suite


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry I didn't mail u back yesterday lax was a busy boy lol...them dining pics looks the bollocks mate looks like u and the gurt had a nice time bro....why didn't u send me any sexy pics? I feel hurt lol.....don't know what the 1 at the start of the message is wont let me delete it lol.......anywy just tool my youngest to school time for a fat line and a joint lol druggy cunt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yo ghb that memory card land?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello lads, LGC from Tottenham here. Nice to make your aquatance


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

That's why they all talk funny then lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

What ya got growing lgc? Welcome to the thread of hate for yanks and queers and lobe of good weed good drugs and fine as wine pussy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

I grow chilis. I don't really live in tottenham, I live in australia


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I grow chilis. I don't really live in tottenham, I live in australia


What part? got a mate off to Cairns area for 6 months working n wondering what the weed scene is like out there?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> What part? got a mate off to Cairns area for 6 months working n wondering what the weed scene is like out there?


WA. very dry mate and top quality is a rarity


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> WA. very dry mate and top quality is a rarity


cheers, might have to be ordering from the DN for him then lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I grow chilis. I don't really live in tottenham, I live in australia


 I hope your.growing those dank ass fire habanero peppers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775824035833473


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

just gotta hurry up n get my truck licence then im off to Oz as well, fuck this country lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I hope your.growing those dank ass fire habanero peppers


Carolina Reaper, White Ghost, Infinity, Butch T Trinidad, Moruga Scorpion and some others, I have a chili thread in Gardening


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> just gotta hurry up n get my truck licence then im off to Oz as well, fuck this country lol


yeah I drive wide loads all day its good .we have good roads


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Carolina Reaper, White Ghost, Infinity, Butch T Trinidad, Moruga Scorpion and some others, I have a chili thread in Gardening


i must admit, whilst i like a bit of spice ive never undersood the attraction of something THAT hot. Same thing with curries an when people order a Phaal, the heat must surely just overpower any taste of curriy n other spices in it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

That ch4 show wasnt as bad as I thought it'd be there still was little bit of bull but they showed a lot of science that folk don't know.......what they should do is have a side by side test with alcohol and cannabis regular drinkers v non drinkers and reg smokers and people who don't I think that would really highlight how safe cannabis is


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i must admit, whilst i like a bit of spice ive never undersood the attraction of something THAT hot. Same thing with curries an when people order a Phaal, the heat must surely just overpower any taste of curriy n other spices in it?


yeah mate lots of people have that opinion. I do have habaneros and thai chillis that are much milder


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I drive wide loads all day its good .we have good roads


yeah thats what i wanna end up doing, oversize/roadtrains etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah mate lots of people have that opinion. I do have habaneros and thai chillis that are much milder


Do YOU find that the REALLY hot chillies overwhelms the other tastes/spices in food? Or can you still taste everything?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Do YOU find that the REALLY hot chillies overwhelms the other tastes/spices in food? Or can you still taste everything?


yeah it can


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah thats what i wanna end up doing, oversize/roadtrains etc


just watch them poles and fucking drivers that have to get in front at any cost


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeh I love my good spicy so it makes me sweat and nose run but there's a certain point where it goes beyond enjoyment and becomes pain and eating too much chilli can cause bowel cancer make your food hot with spices and just a dash of chilli


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> just watch them poles and fucking drivers that have to get in front at any cost


fucking hate those cunts(mostly car drivers), had some cunt in a muckaway tipper do it to me a few months ago when i had a 110T generator on, very nearly didnt manage to stop in time


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah it can


an whats the attraction in that if ya dont mind me asking? only ask as i like a bit of spice but if its so hot i cant taste the rest of the meal it just puts me off


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> fucking hate those cunts(mostly car drivers), had some cunt in a muckaway tipper do it to me a few months ago when i had a 110T generator on, very nearly didnt manage to stop in time


recently I pulled over slightly so the pilot could pass me, the pilot told the car behind her to stop, I went to pull back onto the road fully and look down this fucking car is flying past me. lucky I looked would have been splatter


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> an whats the attraction in that if ya dont mind me asking? only ask as i like a bit of spice but if its so hot i cant taste the rest of the meal it just puts me off


novelty I suppose (I do also love really hot food)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I pulled over so the pilot could pass me, the pilot told the car behind her to stop, I went to pull back onto the road fully and look down this fucking car is flying past me. lucky I looked would have been splatter


fuck em, they wanna prove Darwin right then let them, thats what jetwashers are for, clearing thre stupidity off ur truck afterwards lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

So anyways LGC, how long ya been a truckie n what kinda stuff ya do workwise?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

P nice had full of trim and popcorn still got another 3 to do yet gonna make some fire wax .......full nug went out the window cash comes first........ffs ribena get a CB lmfao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> PView attachment 3364291 nice had full of trim and popcorn still got another 3 to do yet gonna make some fire wax .......full nug went out the window cash comes first........ffs ribena get a CB lmfao


CB? Like the radio?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> CB? Like the radio?


 Yeh so u can talk trucker language to all those motorway hoggers lol....I'm only having a laugh just had a line and talkingbshit lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh so u can talk trucker language to all those motorway hoggers lol....I'm only having a laugh just had a line and talkingbshit lmao


 lol nah fuck all that, whole point of being a driver is ya get left the fuck alone when ur at work lol wont see me with any of them extra radios lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2015)

i lived in WA Perth, for a few years as a kid, lovely country, unfortunatly i didnt get to see much of it just parts of WA use to love to go fishing with me dad in freemantle.

xmas is the peak of there summer, i member eating a full xmas day roastie in the garden temps where like 40c+ was mad.

still have family over there, would love to go back someday.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lolol I'd need it mate owt I'd be mowing cars down fast asleep at the wheel is be number one banter Barry biggen lol idhave all them lights on the works TV fridge mini grow op lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Australia one of the biggest countries not a huge population fit women nice beaches nice scenery what's not to like tbh lol and they pay well I'm not too sure about great weed tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Now a bit of grow talk.....re using coco....I'm sick of throwing it away plus its a waste.....now re use it do u just smash the root ball up as much as you can and gather all the coco up with a dew broken roots and pot strait into it.....or donu just let it dry right out like on ghb video pull the main stem and root out and just pot back into the hole? The thing is my root balls are solid son would new roots be able to grow thru all that? I know its a bit of a daft q but I've never reused coco before and don't wanna fuck shit up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you look like the fake paul macartney in that reflexion


nigga that's my gf looool


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Now a bit of grow talk.....re using coco....I'm sick of throwing it away plus its a waste.....now re use it do u just smash the root ball up as much as you can and gather all the coco up with a dew broken roots and pot strait into it.....or donu just let it dry right out like on ghb video pull the main stem and root out and just pot back into the hole? The thing is my root balls are solid son would new roots be able to grow thru all that? I know its a bit of a daft q but I've never reused coco before and don't wanna fuck shit up


watch the vids you chimp handed cunt! couldn't have made it easier could i?

just received a dank ass memory card in the mail, it's a shame i'll only be able to take 2 photos with it though


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Sick dose g, atleast u got something hulk got fuck all haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

U said u only needed a small one lmao.....do u use cannazym G suppoose the help break roots down n ting


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

just took a cracking photo, was only a 2/3 sizer but the effect was amazing.

i thought maybe the memory card looked a bit premature judging by the colours before i loaded my camera. however, it's smacked me right in the face, beautiful!.

i usy canna zym but there are prob a few others that work as well or better for less. just what i use.


again














4th (and final) run in same coco, no manual cultivation, just pull out old plant and replace with new.





i have done 5 cycles in this stuff, it is also getting replaced for the next run.





easy and stealth.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't fucking wait for next week all diaz are gone hopefully I'll have em Tuesday..jesus they are addictive lol
oh n newuserlol codeine n diazepam are savage no constipation I took the diaz first cuz if I take 2 many of the 30mg codeine I get itchy ao the diaz helps with it n fuck me lads get a load of acti diaz n codeine n get yourselfs to a spa get away that doesn't allow kids soooo fucking relaxed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeh but how do u get your root balls to come out like that.....when I pull on mine it lifts the whole thing out so I just put it in black bag and punched fhck out of it for a min (like uncle butt plugs face) and was left with pretty clean coco


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

you water with cannazym and it breaks down dead roots, when it dries out everything is crumbly as fook! if all the roots are still attached to the main stem you haven't given enough zym


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

I treated my Mrs to a spa day when she told me about it in wish I went me self lol with 100mg of pammys Yeh tbatd be a chilled day alright


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Right gonna get me a bottle 2morro mate see how it pans out.....other thing do u feed as u would normally or go half strength for a week or so as the coco might still be a bit pumped up? Actually coco doesn't store nutes does it? Lol proper noob questions these are lmao


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

usually a couple of rinses with nothing but zym before a transplant and you can put baby cuttings in there, they will just take a while to stretch their legs before they grow.

apparently coco slowly absobs Ca until it reaches saturation point, usually a few months worth of usage, then it means your plants will be getting a lot more calcium than they usually would. i found this to mean i didn't need to feed as much in the recycled stuff.

a downside is the plants didn't want to finish, they just keep growing and putting on weight. my last run i got near half a box off a cheese in a 20l pot that was 4ft tall max.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeh deffo gonna give it a whirl on the next 3 I chop got 2 psy left under the 600 they're loving it oh got a Jakes dream in there too and changed me lights to 11 on 13 off


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 4, 2015)

lads, wondering if you can give us a help here, looking to buy a half decent PPM pen and pH test kit..any cheap suggestions would be fab!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Buty a £30 pH pen don't bother with a ppm pen they cause too much trouble


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nigga that's my gf looool


she look minging in that reflection picture eyes all over the place and fish mouth, izzat the distortion from the glass or are you really into charity cases? lol


----------



## Rich_Porter1 (Mar 4, 2015)

cheers lad, if you have any website links taking me to one you recommend, post a link 


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Buty a £30 pH pen don't bother with a ppm pen they cause too much trouble


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just.go on eBay mate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lmao zedd.inaint even seen the pic lolol


----------



## ghb (Mar 4, 2015)

i just had a peep, can see those faggy white slip ons in the reflection. you've changed lax!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Remember someone asking for a sexy pic after I posted the shower pic so I decided to take a pic of me being the hard core gangsta that I am having a bubble bath..sexy enough for u lads?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

lol @ spahard


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Nope that's pretty much her but bless those fish lips loool 


zeddd said:


> she look minging in that reflection picture eyes all over the place and fish mouth, izzat the distortion from the glass or are you really into charity cases? lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nope that's pretty much her but bless those fish lips loool


im sure she doesn't have 3 eyes in real life but don't worry u wont make me feel bad with ....yes that's her alrite, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im sure she doesn't have 3 eyes in real life but don't worry u wont make me feel bad with ....yes that's her alrite, lol


she actually did hair modeling for a local hair salon she's fucking banging..one of em slick german models haha


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> she actually did hair modeling for a local hair salon she's fucking banging..one of em slick german models haha


never seen a german women with clothes on in a spa fukin splitarses


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> she actually did hair modeling for a local hair salon she's fucking banging..one of em slick german models haha


hardly kate moss work issit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I treated my Mrs to a spa day when she told me about it in wish I went me self lol with 100mg of pammys Yeh tbatd be a chilled day alright


do it man I only agreed cuz I'd eaten a load of diaz but fuck me it's relaxing n man the fucking eye candy about all half dressed in bikinis n sexy shit phawww


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hardly kate moss work issit


don't ever change zeddd lol ur a fucking asshole n that's how it needs to stay


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Remember someone asking for a sexy pic after I posted the shower pic so I decided to take a pic of me being the hard core gangsta that I am having a bubble bath..sexy enough for u lads? View attachment 3364440


. . . I've just cum .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2015)

What u think those bubbles are? One look at me n the gf squirted all over the shop


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2015)

Contrary to popular belief, female ejaculate is actually urine.

you know you've seen it!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Contrary to popular belief, female ejaculate is actually urine.
> 
> you know you've seen it!


yeah I was with u on that one till I got a surprise plasma wash off a ex wernt piss lemme tell u


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol well me.Jakes have rooys just waiting on me.exo and.psy.now


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah I was with u on that one till I got a surprise plasma wash off a ex wernt piss lemme tell u


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2015)

that chemical spains gear is fucking fire! 88 for a full g, some of the nicest ive had in a while, really strong.

stealth was good, was the thinnest letter you couldnt ask for better stealth, gear is the fucking rocket!!! proper high grade sniff, some of the best ive had in a while, comes from spain theres plenty of good gear over there anyway, am proper impressed.

vendor has been about a long time, and is fe only was the first time in ages i have but deffo reccomend it, it some serious sniff.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 4, 2015)

There is some genuinely good cunts in this thread, for a bunch of drug fueled criminals we have a good community between us here, always helping each other out, 
Can't say the same about most ppl I know in real life,


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2015)

that coke was lovely, but i done 24 blue with it and smoke, can tell its high grade in many ways no speedy buzz, very euphoric, be some srong shit minus the benzo but gald i tok em was real strong and without the blue i would have been more parnoid on the coke,more sick,start of panic attacks the vals take that whole edge of n just feels good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Its nice ain't it when the blues just level it out......I over did today tho just woke up on the sofalol fucked.com


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2015)

im dropping 100mg n smoking a joint the coke it stil mashinh ,e but 100mg with sort that.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sounds like some pearl scale u got there man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

U tried the exo yet?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U tried the exo yet?


hats off you northan cunt lol

buds could have need tighter n bigger and dried proper that would be some hard to beat gear, flavour smell are intense and didnt got full distance of them flowertime wise, deffo the best lemon so far, i have had slightly better exo tho, let go 9+ and bio-bix n nutes only dried nice, but for 8wk chopped n poorly drird it is top exo when you take the dry n the flower time in to consideration

terps deffo works


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lol deffo room for improvement but I rekon the 1k will sort that out...I need a proper drying space hanging it in the veg tent ruins it a little but I've no choice tbh.....but Yeh the terps works for sure bro......just caned 4 naughtys oh dear in wont be up till 1 pm lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just ordered another 4 liters of terps lol just need Mr new ballast and hood now


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just ordered another 4 liters of terps lol just need Mr new ballast and hood now


where u get it from , how much is it? when do u use it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231220863371?nav=SEARCH what u rekon to these bad boys?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> where u get it from , how much is it? when do u use it?


Got if off eBay mate ....in use it at 5ml per litre from week 1 flower all the way till the end mate......next time I'm upping the dose lol what's the worst that can happen o
oh and your looking around £20 for a litrre mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 4, 2015)

Didn't use pk13 this round either And vent notice any difference whatsoever ....and biobizz topmax pisses all over canna boost


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

P


newuserlol said:


> that coke was lovely, but i done 24 blue with it and smoke, can tell its high grade in many ways no speedy buzz, very euphoric, be some srong shit minus the benzo but gald i tok em was real strong and without the blue i would have been more parnoid on the coke,more sick,start of panic attacks the vals take that whole edge of n just feels good


did manage to hide it from the missus?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Morning gay boys dam do I feel a lil groggy this morning lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

My Jakes dream cuts have rooted must waiting on me other cut now need to get some formulex as well cuz me cuts seem to be yellowing out the last 4 lots I've taken


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231220863371?nav=SEARCH ignorant cunts lol......what u rekon to this that one u showed me G only kind find retailers in merica


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2015)

seems a bit pricey like.

sorry lad i'm still using lights that cost 55 quid for the ballast bulb and reflector included, so paying 3 times that just for the ballast seems a bit mad to me. 

do yourself a favour and go to the onestopgrowshop in stoke, you will walk out skint but you'll get what you want and be able to get into the lads in there, not a bad bunch ime.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeh tis a bit pricey in want hortalux bulbs too lmao I'm a man of expensive taste....there's just too many options out there I just dont know what to go for


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2015)

i am forever in debate as to what direction i want to go in. one way is led and super stealth with minimal air exchange and co2 etc.

then the other route is balls out, gavita 1000watters and a big ass a-c etc with plenty of air exchange and noise.

either way your talking grands which will take a few months to recuperate and then finding somewhere to stick it all is the other task

. i bought a 2400w set up 6 months ago and still got nowhere to stick it. gonna take the mrs house on when she goes to the carribbean i think, nice 8x8 in the back bedroom and a 4x4 for veg in the box room.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Tbf most 1000 wat dimmers u aint getting one cheap man not quality anyway 600 Yeh pretty cheap but these 1000 watters are expensive man


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2015)

why not run 2x600w surely that is better than x 1000 watter? you can just turn one light off if it gets too hot, kind of dimmable lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Them gavitas are the mutts when in get a grow house that's what I'm using fo sho...I really noticed this grow that the cool tubes just don't spread light at all son time for 1000 watt and big dutty 6" hood .....my grow shop just ofgeed me a 8" air cooled sealed hood for £75 should I buy it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> why not run 2x600w surely that is better than x 1000 watter? you can just turn one light off if it gets too hot, kind of dimmable lol


 I tried it bro it failed miserably lolol


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2015)

great price like, they take any hid bulb dont they? you could veg under a 6 then saw out the ballast and bulb for flower for an extra kick up the arse. you can stick an 8-6" reducer on there no probs, defo wont be needing an 8" to cool one of them i wouldnt have thought

i know you tried 1200 but that was tubes wasnt it, the ducting being all skeewiff can make a big difference to airflow etc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeh I hear u bro .....I just phoned up and asked if yjrybhave any gold star air cooled and he said we got a brand new 8" for us yo look at rrp 180 u van have it for £75 couple of reduces on there attach it to the rvk u gave me stick a 1000 in tjere shit my tent would be lit up ta fuck lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh tis a bit pricey in want hortalux bulbs too lmao I'm a man of expensive taste....there's just too many options out there I just dont know what to go for


how much is the eye horticultural costing u cuz this nigga here has a 1000w he picked up in America....she's not even been fired up yet since I've not got a 1000w ballast just bought her cuz I always wanted one but with import charges,postage n the bulb shit goes for like 100e I had to buy her was like 60-70 dollars maybe


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Around a $q100 lax


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Reading up on em these eye hortilux are the best of the best I'm keeping a cool tube for veg it works great but not for flower


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

I


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Reading up on em these eye hortilux are the best of the best I'm keeping a cool tube for veg it works great but not for flower


 know they're the best that's why I bought it...read ur pm lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Around a $q100 lax


then the import charges since the cunts from yankistan


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll take it lax deffo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Show me a pic first in wanna know its the real deal lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> i am forever in debate as to what direction i want to go in. one way is led and super stealth with minimal air exchange and co2 etc.
> 
> then the other route is balls out, gavita 1000watters and a big ass a-c etc with plenty of air exchange and noise.
> 
> ...


 can I come live with ya lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Party at gs Gfs


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2015)

it's gonna be full on lad cave, once all her girly shits outa the way i'm gonna be like a pig in shit!

72" 4k led tv, gamin pc set up and a ps4 in the front room and a nice jungle upstairs, only trouble is her mum and dad live round the corner and her dad is one nosey cunt! he'll be getting told what to do when she goes the locks are getting changed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Man drugs landed woop one benzo sample n one letter saying I'd to collect a package...didn't order shit only drugs so being the irresponsible cunt I am I eat the benzo n head down... Just turned out to be over packaged drugs but fuck me that was scary lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Loool wasn't drugs was neurophen plus I'd ordered online for fuck sake for the Gf wank though it was my ludes...still free Valium.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Me buy me buy me buy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Relax I've not got your mails mate but gimme that bulb now I'll even send u a gift as a thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Has it not gone through yet? I've taken screen shots give it a min was 55 yoyos I send n I'll get that to u Monday pay me in cash or those star wars things ur posing to me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Got it kax check your mail matey


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

Evening lads wats happenin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just sampling some Columbian grade a pearl lol and smoking fine herbs .....his about u?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening lads wats happenin


had a free Valium sample land , had two acti kept but since I'm getting more I ate em now i had a generic n eating cherry licorice drinking 8.5% beer...so muvh for me being on the wagon vals take the self control n slap the shit out of it


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just sampling some Columbian grade a pearl lol and smoking fine herbs .....his about u?


Just havn a few smokes still got a bit of hangover last nite .. if i only drink 6 nites a week that dnt make me an alco rite


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm liking the kax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just havn a few smokes still got a bit of hangover last nite .. if i only drink 6 nites a week that dnt make me an alco rite


nah, makes you dedicated


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> had a free Valium sample land , had two acti kept but since I'm getting more I ate em now i had a generic n eating cherry licorice drinking 8.5% beer...so muvh for me being on the wagon vals take the self control n slap the shit out of it


Wat u drinkin duvel or sumtin ??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat u drinkin duvel or sumtin ??


delirium but I do love duvel


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Anything over 5 I'm happy but delirium is my fave but she costs me 3.99 a bottle lol...if I'm still gatting when ur brews done I'd love to sample it mate..how's she doing anyways


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nah, makes you dedicated


A dedicated Irish man ha who wud have ever taught


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anything over 5 I'm happy but delirium is my fave but she costs me 3.99 a bottle lol...if I'm still gatting when ur brews done I'd love to sample it mate..how's she doing anyways


Yea i like duvel not a big fan of delirium .. theres sum class irish beers out there at the min try the galway bay "of foam and fury" stuffs lovely man .. the porter is so so like its drinkable ha sure id drink anytin if it starts to taste any better in the nxt week il send u a bottle


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Got it kax check your mail matey


ah cool I liked this post n hadn't took it into consideration what it meant loool wtf is that about lol I was worried for a while bring on the black outs woot woot..that bulb situation went quite well lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

...should I take more Valium..hmm think ill take 2 and have a thunk about it over a beer...one thing I have to try now is coke n vals, sounds like a match made in heaven lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus my gf can talk..I'm not even talking n she's talking.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

..she's still talking


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

so is it ok to post if im not totally manic?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just sampling some Columbian grade a pearl lol and smoking fine herbs .....his about u?


was it as good as u hoped man cant get on with it myself but smoking rock was good y don't ya cook some up


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

im hazed on this lem exo weed banging strength and buzzy alert feel with a background chill


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

RELAX S GF?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

evening fuckers, I'm smoking on some dank ass Mayfair !! Proper hardcore I am,
My mate had bought me a few cans tho so it's not all bad,
I hope the postman is good to me tomorrow before I head to Liverpool,


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

What's happening fuckers??? Ain't been on lately been busy as fuck with work, ain't all bad I suppose. Think I'm for Nottingham for 2 wks work on Monday, prob take a bit with me if I'm drivin the van but if they fly me over I'm fucked, did it before but was so close to gettin snared I shit me pants and said never again lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

hows it goin hulk I know you've had a bit of change iin your life hope u all good man


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just checkin of I can post again and see if my BAN has been lifted lol


And it has!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> What's happening fuckers??? Ain't been on lately been busy as fuck with work, ain't all bad I suppose. Think I'm for Nottingham for 2 wks work on Monday, prob take a bit with me if I'm drivin the van but if they fly me over I'm fucked, did it before but was so close to gettin snared I shit me pants and said never again lol


cunt, we got the plague or summin? lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cunt, we got the plague or summin? lol


Don't worry, I've been keepin an eye and reading up on all ur bullshit


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Seen the pic of relaxs manly gf lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Don't worry, I've been keepin an eye and reading up on all ur bullshit


get ya waders on theres pmenty to get thru


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well 260 for a ballast and hood this better improve my fuckin buds man lmao l....when i get it all is anybody after any equipment?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> RELAX S GF?


loooool they all look the same coveted in cum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Seen the pic of relaxs manly gf lol


I'll fuck u northern bastard right up lol my missus is an dandelion


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in a hotel here, just rolled a zlh j in my room, went out and smoked it and when I came back in I could smell weed as I walked up to my room door lol, only rolled one ffs and pit it back in the bag.....love it lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'll fuck u northern bastard right up lol my missus is an dandelion


I'll fuck u then fuck ur dandelion bird...cunt!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ah cool I liked this post n hadn't took it into consideration what it meant loool wtf is that about lol I was worried for a while bring on the black outs woot woot..that bulb situation went quite well lol


 if the bulb don't work u ain't getting shit lol.....its turned out excellent I'd say just at the right time and we both come out with something we want


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well 260 for a ballast and hood this better improve my fuckin buds man lmao l....when i get it all is anybody after any equipment?


inti ice poor or Gary?.. Fuck it everyone's giving Gary star wars memorabilia we may as well give him the components to build a mother fucking deathstar


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll fuck u then fuck ur dandelion bird...cunt!


bet u can move pretty quick in those rebook classics lol


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone flower in 6.5l pots? Stupid question but I haven't a clue, always used big ones. Tryin to fit 15 into my 9 pot wilma and that's what I'd have to use


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'm in a hotel here, just rolled a zlh j in my room, went out and smoked it and when I came back in I could smell weed as I walked up to my room door lol, only rolled one ffs and pit it back in the bag.....love it lol


 its a lovely smoke ain't it I love the smell of it too....but not many.folk round here like it.....the real smokers do but all the nib heads are like arggh its shitty lemon lol fuckin idiots


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> if the bulb don't work u ain't getting shit lol.....its turned out excellent I'd say just at the right time and we both come out with something we want


oh it definitely works man I can fire her ip at 600 in my digi ballast of u like? but shed only be at 600sl n it may damage the long gevity of the bulb init..n remember I've that cunting receipt if it doesn't fire up ill get my money back.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone flower in 6.5l pots? Stupid question but I haven't a clue, always used big ones. Tryin to fit 15 into my 9 pot wilma and that's what I'd have to use


 I'm going for that my self soon 16 exo or psych in 6.5 pots top em at 4 branches and flip em after 3 week veg that's me plan anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm only joking lax it looks mint mate lolol put my name on that shit il send u my Addy in a min bro


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Anyone flower in 6.5l pots? Stupid question but I haven't a clue, always used big ones. Tryin to fit 15 into my 9 pot wilma and that's what I'd have to use


yes I do


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2015)

uh oh


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm going for that my self soon 16 exo or psych in 6.5 pots top em at 4 branches and flip em after 3 week veg that's me plan anyway


You can get 7.5l pots, that's what I was goina use, there square white ones made for hydro. I ordered then and they emailed me back 4 days later sayin there outta stock ffs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

I sog in 6.5 s they are perfect for the job


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm only joking lax it looks mint mate lolol put my name on that shit il send u my Addy in a min bro


nah man would be wank If it was faulty wouldn't want u to feel pit in any position so I thought I'd let u know either way lol you'll definitely be getting it I've the packaging my bong came in so shits songs be snug just be there to accept it..no star wars stuff in it just bulb n gnatrol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I sog in 6.5 s they are perfect for the job


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes I do


Goina go for 15 lemon, in my 1.5 tent with the two 600s, only a short veg and flower them. Fuckin sick of trees but always end up lettin them veg too long, that's one downside of bein away most the time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I know what Zedd means I've seen a grow just like it but he won't let me upload his pic its a work of fucking art ....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

this mad fukin weed im vaping has a note of top deck shandy on the exhale...my first addiction aged 9 lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Goina go for 15 lemon, in my 1.5 tent with the two 600s, only a short veg and flower them. Fuckin sick of trees but always end up lettin them veg too long, that's one downside of bein away most the time


that's the way to a g per watt, im goin gpw due to my insane leccy bill, the only way imo horizontal growing is scrog...no good for us co growers, or sog and flip at 9 inches in a 6.5 with no transplant shock and full rootage


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> this mad fukin weed im vaping has a note of top deck shandy on the exhale...my first addiction aged 9 lol


When I open a bag of lemon that hasn't been opened in a while I think I get a smell of sugar puffs ffs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd top em at about 8 branches then select the strongest 4 branches chop the rest of veg em for 3 week then flip it will be uniformed ta fuck and you'll have nothing but nice buds....that's the theory anyway lol.....fuvk it on going for it next time.....just gonna be a pain watering everyday


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydro have u bought terps yet?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> When I open a bag of lemon that hasn't been opened in a while I think I get a smell of sugar puffs ffs lol


get terps man its fukin mental


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's the way to a g per watt, im goin gpw due to my insane leccy bill, the only way imo horizontal growing is scrog...no good for us co growers, or sog and flip at 9 inches in a 6.5 with no transplant shock and full rootage


I'll be poppin the clones straight into them, probly next weekend if they've rooted, if I get 30 odd oz I'll be happy enuf.....just no fuckin trees


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Haven't tried the terps yet, probly on this next grow, if it's fucks with my shit in a bad way I'm goina hunts you fuckers down lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> I'll be poppin the clones straight into them, probly next weekend if they've rooted, if I get 30 odd oz I'll be happy enuf.....just no fuckin trees


ive dumped tree growing its inefficient but good for the ego


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Its true I'm so glad Zedd introduced me to terps lol its fucking insane .......when u wet trim u normally get a grassy smell no no no not with terps strait off the bat dank....and all the trim tacos up with resin......u gotta hit em hard with it tho.......and it makes the some knockout material .....no shit


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Haven't tried the terps yet, probly on this next grow, if it's fucks with my shit in a bad way I'm goina hunts you fuckers down lol


u r the hydro tester, we like it and it also works as a boost, yman thinks its snakeoil tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeh I love big trees but looks like if u want yield sog is the way


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Any of u boring bastards fancy a free night in Liverpool and treated to a gig of some of the finest UK hip hop, I've got a spare bed going in my hotel on Saturday night and free entry to the gig.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its true I'm so glad Zedd introduced me to terps lol its fucking insane .......when u wet trim u normally get a grassy smell no no no not with terps strait off the bat dank....and all the trim tacos up with resin......u gotta hit em hard with it tho.......and it makes the some knockout material .....no shit


no shit im smoking 8 ml terps haze and im fukin munted


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Any of u boring bastards fancy a free night in Liverpool and treated to a gig of some of the finest UK hip hop, I've got a spare bed going in my hotel on Saturday night and free entry to the gig.


memememememememememememe me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol I couldn't give a shit if john Cervantes told me its snake oil I know for a fact this shit works and works well


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

lol jk


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hows it goin hulk I know you've had a bit of change iin your life hope u all good man


Hey zeddd I'm doing ok mate still staying with my mate cos the wife and I ain't sorted shit yet, but I'm getting there man, still having a hard time but it will be kl I'm sure.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Is it a single bed hulk I like hugging and spooning


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

No homo lmao shit that scared everyone off lool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is it a single bed hulk I like hugging and spooning


Yeah mate it's a single bed I've got a room for 3 ppl and a mate has pulled out so if anyone's up for it let me know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds like it would good night but after fucking about a couple of years ago the Mrs is still very weary of me going away lol bitch has me on a shackle lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3365268


went to cuba once, looks a bit like that


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sky1 lads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

What do u think would sog better...exo or psycho? I'm going for it next round fuck it worth a blast


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sky1 lads


 most sea side towns are the same now they're all fucked and deprived poor cunts


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What do u think would sog better...exo or psycho? I'm going for it next round fuck it worth a blast


I think exo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

I need a fucking smoke !!!! This is brutal !!!! 
After a cpl beers I want a Joint more than ever


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sounds like it would good night but after fucking about a couple of years ago the Mrs is still very weary of me going away lol bitch has me on a shackle lol


same no dam just so holiday lol they know us 2 well


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> same no dam just so holiday lol they know us 2 well


Pfffftt pussies the pair a yas ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeh exo finishes quicker and its still strait dank lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh exo finishes quicker and its still strait dank lol


love exo hate psycho me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2015)

gotta say I prefer all of dons strains that I tried over psycho, tis mad strong but after a month of wake and bake ie every day I was depressed, exo sorted that drama


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pfffftt pussies the pair a yas ha lol


 here I was thinking this is how u got sex over arguments? You'll learn Irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> here I was thinking this is how u got sex over arguments? You'll learn Irish


Ive learnt man ha and no arguments sure barca in a cuple weeks with the lads then a stags away wit 30 of us in may thats gonna be a fckn mad1 ha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Well deserved this spas just been savagean o stupid arguments all day n I'm fucked tempted to have 5 more codeine


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I love em both man just took some pics of me chosis but this shitty site won't let me uplaod lol they're really taking off now its just them 2 under he 600 caylxs swelling nicely indeed


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well deserved this spas just been savagean o stupid arguments all day n I'm fucked tempted to have 5 more codeine


A bit like the spa in the heinken ad if i ended up goin


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2015)

belgium forest auto graveyard

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/petrified-pileup-stuck-belgian-forest-since-wwii/#/2
cars left behind from ww2

Costa Rican itinerary nxt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I need a fucking smoke !!!! This is brutal !!!!
> After a cpl beers I want a Joint more than ever


call round u can smoke till u pass out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Tbh I hope my package comes before hulks that shit would be funny


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Star wars package


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Tbh if it wasn't for my 3rd world postal system n cold weather youde be smoking. A few different strains probably sampling the lsd at this time nice n mellow


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Tbh I hope my package comes before hulks that shit would be funny


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd say yourw obviously not as stoned as me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

If I coukd sort.u out right now hukk u know i would could always send u them PS vita games Monday?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah need a hug


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If I coukd sort.u out right now hukk u know i would could always send u them PS vita games Monday?


I'm like tesco mate, "Every little helps". Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Tbh if it wasn't for my 3rd world postal system n cold weather youde be smoking. A few different strains probably sampling the lsd at this time nice n mellow


Aint ours man sure mine took a day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry man if u were in Ireland I'd invite u down I've invited Irish down I've even a spare room/sofa lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah need a hug


Yeah if u got big ass titties and a nice tight vag then hug away, I need some fucking pussy !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Aint ours man sure mine took a day


that's what fucking got be last time took u two days n his took ages aswell but it's a week today or tomorrow can remember does me nut he's been hanging a week but it was super cheap startandadd 3:80 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah if u got big ass titties and a nice tight vag then hug away, I need some fucking pussy !!!


that's what it it dude hulk needs to bash


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah if u got big ass titties and a nice tight vag then hug away, I need some fucking pussy !!!


Im nearly sure he has  considerin how manly the gf pic wer ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll send unsome.games Monday hulk u should of said this yesterday you'd be playing out.your box now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

He should of been playing all week his looks fucking diabolical seriously hulk man u better get urself high kid


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol in was.looking at.local escorts the other night 21 yr old massive tits fit as fuck £80 an hr fjck me I'm tempted lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah get an escort a gram of coke Valium. Viagra boom


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'll send unsome.games Monday hulk u should of said this yesterday you'd be playing out.your box now lol


I would of mate but I genuinely expected the figures from lax would have landed today. That's been 6 days, but cheers mate ur a good man, you know when I'm done with my games I'll send u some back in about 9 weeks.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol in was.looking at.local escorts the other night 21 yr old massive tits fit as fuck £80 an hr fjck me I'm tempted lol


I check out the local skanks every night but fuck paying for it. I can go to a club and pull a bitch for a lot less than 80 quid lol,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

No probs bro that's how we roll man....I bet lax is bullshittin ya anyway lololol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No probs bro that's how we roll man....I bet lax is bullshittin ya anyway lololol


Yeah prob mate u know what these Irish fucks are like, Where's yhe fuckin gold I've seen the end of a rainbow? Lying little shits lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I check out the local skanks every night but fuck paying for it. I can go to a club and pull a bitch for a lot less than 80 quid lol,


 Yeh but them escorts are 10/10 let u do anything man and no strings lol I've never paid for it but fuck me some of em are stunners I'd dip it in and shoot me bolt lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Imma shit in a mbb n post u of first class was like ice saying I never sent him the seeds n I caught the fucker out with the balls..had the recept but don't.like keeping it wank stair windup..night night


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2015)

Did take me 8 days the get neurophen from England.... All legit n shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeh them Irish post service take too many tea breaks shit just seems to take ages man......hahaha Yeh u caught him red handed with them beans lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm just winding ya up lax. U know I trust u sent them and packaged them well, it's the cunting post that's taking the piss.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh but them escorts are 10/10 let u do anything man and no strings lol I've never paid for it but fuck me some of em are stunners I'd dip it in and shoot me bolt lolol


I've went to one once when I was 19 and I've also had a bj off a bitch in the red light district in the dam, It would of been a fuck as well but I squirted my load while she was sucking it, on the plus side I got a 20 euro discount lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd of tipped her for getting the job done quick lol bless her she must of been going at it like a dog eating hot chips


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chosis at nearly 9 week loving the 600 to themselves swelling nicely now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NuWave-PIC-Precision-Induction-Maintenance/dp/B00GE9JJ4O. Thinking of getting one of these to purge my wax on? I can't seem to find an electric hot plate where u cAN control the temp so precisely ...they ain't cheap tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Nothing the kind of imagery a lad wants in the morning hahaha


Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd of tipped her for getting the job done quick lol bless her she must of been going at it like a dog eating hot chips


----------



## 1488thecause1488 (Mar 6, 2015)

mornig lads.

been choppin all morn.







got a little more to go







keep it growin lads


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

A little more to go???.. Do u dry ur buds after u trim em off? some cowboy moves there


1488thecause1488 said:


> mornig lads.
> 
> been choppin all morn.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh yeah don't order fromustou or whatever his name is both times I ordered "super stealth" n first was wrapped in a page from a magazine (strip of vals n alot of codeine) n second time to test his other vals, yesterday was a pill still I'm blister no folded in paper no return all in all a joke of a vendor worst stealth ever.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Fuck!!! Still nothing arrived with the post today, Gonna be another long fucking day !!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Are u fucking serious? Not even ur collectibles from the other lads? Lucky you've post on Saturdays..seriously man date an Irish woman u need some fucking luck


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are u fucking serious? Not even ur collectibles from the other lads? Lucky you've post on Saturdays..seriously man date an Irish woman u need some fucking luck


No mate my other figures got sent late yesterday so I don't expect them till tomorrow but I think the ones from you are gone mate that's been 7 days, it's never taken that long before.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

If she doesn't land or the lads stuff by next week I'll send another LITTLE bit to a different address but ur door would of been kicked in by now so it's just cunting bad luck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No mate my other figures got sent late yesterday so I don't expect them till tomorrow but I think the ones from you are gone mate that's been 7 days, it's never taken that long before.


 nah u can ask Irish it can take ages to get shit from England n vise versa...don't give up yet mate was a 3gram death star In there no fookin way it would of drawn any attention n clearly labled n I even wiped down each individual layer of mylar with isopropyl n kept the envelopes in a different room lol ur just stressing have a wank bud


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> belgium forest auto graveyard
> View attachment 3365285
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/petrified-pileup-stuck-belgian-forest-since-wwii/#/2
> cars left behind from ww2
> ...


"stuck since WW2" even tho most of them are 1950`s models lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If she doesn't land or the lads stuff by next week I'll send another LITTLE bit to a different address but ur door would of been kicked in by now so it's just cunting bad luck


It's kl mate if urs and the other lot don't appear by Monday I'm just gonna need to leave it coz I don't have another Addy to use yet, Cheers tho mate.


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

you are in safe hands lad dinnae fret. you just need to face that m6 smokeless!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

since someone mentioned it a page or so back.......where is ice these days?

Morning cunts btw


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> you are in safe hands lad dinnae fret. you just need to face that m6 smokeless!


I know mate that's what bothering me lol, a cunting 4 hr drive with no smoke


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> since someone mentioned it a page or so back.......where is ice these days?
> 
> Morning cunts btw


He's went off radar mate, he's even deleted his FB, think he's going thru a rough patch and just needs some time to sort things out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's kl mate if urs and the other lot don't appear by Monday I'm just gonna need to leave it coz I don't have another Addy to use yet, Cheers tho mate.


ask ur mammy I often ask my mom to accept post they have great deniability... But twll em what it is don't wanna be fucking over the mammy lol really pissed off for u mate u enjoy ur smoke more than myself....i did tell u i ordered neurophen from a legit seller. From England (some online pharmacy) n even with tracking shit took. 12+ days to get here that was the pa kagw I had to go to the post-office to collect yesterday thinking it was my ludes lol


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Them gavitas are the mutts when in get a grow house that's what I'm using fo sho...I really noticed this grow that the cool tubes just don't spread light at all son time for 1000 watt and big dutty 6" hood .....my grow shop just ofgeed me a 8" air cooled sealed hood for £75 should I buy it?


I'd get the 2 600w dimable super lumen ballast mate. or even 3 400w ones. I read that the same power but spread out more is better. I got a sunmaster and an omega ballast and so for the omega is looking the best. I wont change from the phillips sont t bulbs now either. I had 2-3 oz extra under each of the bulbs with the same set up as i used for the sunmaster bulbs. Just get a tidy reflector that spreads the light better than those cool tubes


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ask ur mammy I often ask my mom to accept post they have great deniability... But twll em what it is don't wanna be fucking over the mammy lol really pissed off for u mate u enjoy ur smoke more than myself


I don't talk to any my family mate so that's out the question, I won't get it to my own addy and the only mate that lets me use his is where you've been sending to. It's kl I'll just need to take a break from getting anything sent if these don't turn up.


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

4 hours?! i thought you were in glasgow? not riding horseback are ya?!

you would have been better on the train lad, don't know how much it is these days but it's only a cpl hours max and if you are only going about the city center it'll take you right there, it's only a small city you know, more like a town. and that spare bed might come in handy cause slags are in pretty high concentrations these days, they come from all over for a bit of cock!


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> since someone mentioned it a page or so back.......where is ice these days?
> 
> Morning cunts btw


twin girls on the way and skint, with little prospect to earn any time soon, i think his head is pretty far up his arse at the min lol. i'm sure he'll be back one day in the not too distant.............


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> twin girls on the way and skint, with little prospect to earn any time soon, i think his head is pretty far up his arse at the min lol. i'm sure he'll be back one day in the not too distant.............


fuck me he doesnt have any luck that lad does he


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

he should have done what you did lol. it's at least 50% his responsibility wouldn't you agree?

what happened to the days when kids were a blessing lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> he should have done what you did lol. it's at least 50% his responsibility wouldn't you agree?
> 
> what happened to the days when kids were a blessing lol


oh i dont give a shit about the kids, thats all his decision either way, i dont get involved in other ppls choices regarding kids lol, i meant more along the lines of he dont have much luck with the growing n keep having to stop/arsehole grass neighbours etc


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

He's a smart lad he should go legit n repair computers n shit..mostly just middle aged mummies wanting u to remove viruses n the majority of the time it simple as safe mode restore to previous time lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> 4 hours?! i thought you were in glasgow? not riding horseback are ya?!
> 
> you would have been better on the train lad, don't know how much it is these days but it's only a cpl hours max and if you are only going about the city center it'll take you right there, it's only a small city you know, more like a town. and that spare bed might come in handy cause slags are in pretty high concentrations these days, they come from all over for a bit of cock!


I'm a little bit out of Glasgow mate. It says on my satnav it's gonna take me 3.45 hrs to get to Liverpool from here, and I'm gonna have a full car of guys so will prob need to stop for a munch and a shit on the way at some point lol,

Nice to hear there is plenty pussy about down there, Pussssyyyyy Pattrrrrollll !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

If u get the drugs ur planning on getting u won't be fucking anything after a hand full of blues let alone cola lol unless u can lock onto viagra lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

But saying that would u wanna have a raging erection about the place out ur box on blues lol OMG I WANNA SPIKE SOMEONE WITH VIAGRA AFTER GIVING G EM A LOAD OF BLUES LOL


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh i dont give a shit about the kids, thats all his decision either way, i dont get involved in other ppls choices regarding kids lol, i meant more along the lines of he dont have much luck with the growing n keep having to stop/arsehole grass neighbours etc


i thought you meant he has no luck cause his mrs is expecting another cpl mouths to feed lol. yeah it's no fun when you can't have a grow, i've not know that feeling since i started so i know how lucky i am.


gaz there is plenty to be had mate, you'll love scouse birds but a lot of them are scum ( no rolex, no lanvins, no pussy ) i have most luck with the other northern lasses that come here on hen do's etc. wigan has the best birds in my opinion, they are salt of the earth them girls!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Put on an Irish accent hulk..you'll have fanny flying at u from every direction...ask ghetto he spoke to me for a few seconds n he nearly proposed to me.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2015)

good morning, how are we all today, anyone fuked yet?


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

we're all fucked no? i'm about to light the first of the day. cheese kush or haze? first world problems


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good morning, how are we all today, anyone fuked yet?


Yeah but not the way I want to be lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Not yet but I'm expecting ludes lol n maybe some vals if the gods have blessed me with a messy weekend...how bout yourself zeddd? Vape on the go? Once Gfs off to work I'll have a few beers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good morning, how are we all today, anyone fuked yet?


lol i wish, 10 weeks to go for me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm getting lost with the days man thought it was Friday yesterday lol......hulk I'll pop something in the post later


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm getting lost with the days man thought it was Friday yesterday lol......hulk I'll pop something in the post later


Nice one mate cheers,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeh zedd I woke up fucked.lol don't.think I need.this joint but fhck it I'm hoping it wakes me up a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

@zedd How do u use this formukex gear then? Do u make a light mix and soak your jiffys in it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just splashed out on some new gear can't wait till get gets here man


----------



## ghb (Mar 6, 2015)

my first joint was an terps exo, lovely buzz going, warm sunshine feels good on the skin. if it wasn't for that bastard constant wind it would be t shirt weather.

how much did you do in? scatty bast, losing days now are ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 6, 2015)

Fck all u cunts at hme havin fun ... sum of us are slaves to the system ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lmao what do u mean g lolol or is that meant for someone else haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh u mean damage wise? Lol sorry I'm too slow this morning ......just set me back £250 for ballast and hood lol oh and formukex


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm getting lost with the days man thought it was Friday yesterday lol......hulk I'll pop something in the post later


hahahaha I've been the same gave up on the days tbh...sadly no post for me today oh wells Monday it is....fucking knew I was still smashed this morning gf was saying I was in some great mood n my coffee didn't seem to have the same umph to it.. Feeling normalise now so spliff walk the dog n happy days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Savage ain't it lol I've miss placed shit then found it an hour later like who's put this fucker there lol off me nut.....plain old Mary Jane for oh and some more fucking DMT when I can get me hand on it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Funny shit till u can't remember who owes u tic, luckily I've a mate that keeps track of alot of shit for me..he does get smoke for it so he doesn't complain but man its crazy how muvh u forget first time I took the acti off zeus I forgot I made a pot of coffee n drank.it n went to make another till the gf was like wtf haha I'd forgotten I'd drank 4 mugs of coffee wtf haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Somao it is funny but shits deadly man and docs have folk on these for years think how these poor cunts day to day lives are lmao I bet they're in a constant daze


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Nah definitely having a break till my others land they just go so fucking well with anything and everything no arguments with ppl just floating about even if I get 2 stoned n have to go shopping I pop one n it's all good in the hood but yeah I wouldn't recommend being on em for yrs a few days on em n I'm even drinking again n wanting more haha but u cunts got me wanting to get a gram of cola next week for when those land n do a nice g with a few vals...sounds scrumptious


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeh flake and vals is nice especially if its proper...I can get some nice Pearl at the min just a costly dangerous game naaaa mean lol I need to hurry up and make this wax.....just having trouble finding a hit plate where u can adjust the temos digitally


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh I've had rock before n yes not doing it again possible the greatest feeling I've ever had in my whole entire life and if I'd do it again with the dn I'd be fucked lol...sticking with vals n cola maybe when she goes to Germany again I'll get a Tiny bit n Try a point of meth... For science of course....


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yea the sniff can be a bad road i aint done it in a cuple yrs cause i was flat out on it so had to stop but defo gettin a bit soon  see how it goes ... e aint half as addictive as gud owl sniff


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeh rocks nice too lax its my fave coke product but its just too addictive I can have a line and leaveit but a pipe is a diff story lol I need to stick to good old Mary and her concentrates lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.nuwavepic.com/ this is the sort if thing I'm looking for so I can get my temps spot on


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Es ain't addictive but man wait till u try the quality difference to Irish gear dn gear blows ur fucking mind then implodes so it can explode again real fucking rocket fuel when I first went on the dn I went a bit mad n got an 8th of cola from loads of different lads...wow. 5 would of done me lol really strong coke on there ask newuserlol the Spanish lad he got he was raving about him...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh rocks nice too lax its my fave coke product but its just too addictive I can have a line and leaveit but a pipe is a diff story lol I need to stick to good old Mary and her concentrates lol


exact same mate but it's fun to be naughty once in a while..keeps us from snapping..well me anyways if I didn't have my time when the gf goes to Germany this boring mundane life would kill me I need to go off the rails once in a while.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeh I'm gonna get rambo to get me some of that it sounds the bollocks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> http://www.nuwavepic.com/ this is the sort if thing I'm looking for so I can get my temps spot on


fucking cool man...ask yorkie where he gets his lab gear from you'll probably find a better one for cheaper just not as sexy looking


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I'm gonna get rambo to get me some of that it sounds the bollocks


dude I could of paid u in bitcoins the last day haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've got a lovely little heater but tested it with my super slick laser thermometer and it was 160° way too hot ...stop talk in about tayta now I'm half way phoming my man up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

@ Yorkshireman


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Few blues just a little pipe some tunes mmmm... Nigga be like Thomas the tank engine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Now I want some dammit lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Chooo chooo haha......c'mon lads use your extensive internet searching qualities and find me a precision digital hot plate I know u all want to........hey lax u ever smoked coke?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Think just sniffed it mate but will definitely smoke it next time smoking my ludes for sure.... Fuck that I've to walk my dog n sell some smoke cya later squares lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

It works quite well I tried it with a line yesterday cuz my nose was blocked lol ......u get a piece of foil about the size if a CD case put your finely powders coke on it add a pinch of baking soda and let 3-4 drops of water drip off your finger on to it ....then smudge it all over the foil till its covers let it dry then chase the dragon fuck mW it works well and talk about numb lips lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Ah that's how's tried H for the first time with foil in some back stairwell in Salford lol first time I tried crack 2...nicest junkie I ever met but I did spend bout 200 on drugs he took moat of but a nice lad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

AAnother 4 litres of snake oil just landed


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> "stuck since WW2" even tho most of them are 1950`s models lmao


you don't know what the fk you're talkin about semen car guy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you don't know what the fk you're talkin about semen car guy


If you want proof, they will tell you that cars in the graveyard were not made until post-World War II. While this fact can’t be argued, the romantic history associated with the World War II soldiers story is still very intriguing.

http://www.earthporm.com/traffic-jam-belgium-forest-chatillon-car-graveyard/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> If you want proof, they will tell you that cars in the graveyard were not made until post-World War II. While this fact can’t be argued, the romantic history associated with the World War II soldiers story is still very intriguing.
> 
> http://www.earthporm.com/traffic-jam-belgium-forest-chatillon-car-graveyard/


Now who doesnt know what they are talking about?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2015)

I jest. good to know someone is paying attention. 
now put the red marker away hah


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 6, 2015)

Afternoon gay lords


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Afternoon gay lords


They sensed you coming an already cleared the room 30mins ago in preparation lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 6, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Afternoon gay lords


Sup Little Robbie. .


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Evening ladies. Time to get fucked up, my 1st gig of the weekend is about to begin, then off to Liverpool for the big one tomorrow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope that lands for u 2morra mate your gonna love it looking time lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

You lot well lax is a bad influence I'm now the owner of .5 of tayta lol......anyone wanna go halves on a vac pump and chamber £125 each cmon lads its a steal I'll do all the work and send the goodies.....cmon Zedd I know u want to


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/301519954305?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Naughty boy lax


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Fuckin ell have I caught Robbie syndrome or something lool boring cunts its Friday night u shed be sat in front of your computers talking shit haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Herez one of mynjakes dream just gave her a serious lollupopping i mean she was a 4ft wide slag lol I'll nip all the smaller shit off next week and see how she goes.....she smells lovely cant explain it bit its just really nice n weedy lol....oh And the psychos are propa packing it on now had to put in extra canes lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 6, 2015)

looking good man mine has the curl going on again lol abit like in your photo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Cheers dude that's just from a little over watering hoping to get some fat buds off her she smells soo nice as well and the other JD looks exactly the same just got a really weird smell to it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 6, 2015)

id shit my self cutting all that off to me that looks to much but ive only do 2 grows so what the fuck do i no lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

You'll see in 2 weeks bro I'll have to take more off its crazy how these bitches grow once flipped ......oh and 11/13 lighting seems to be working well


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 6, 2015)

whats the diff then 11/13 or 12/12


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol fuck knows.....haha suppose to fimish em a lil quicker gibe better quality and bring out different phenos and colours and saves a lil bit on tour leccy bill lol........that's how DJ short does his shit and hes been around some years so on giving it a whirl.....it all makes sense when u think abut it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 6, 2015)

dont understand how it would finish them earlier but someone said leds do it aswell so maybe lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well that's just on the read ups and advice I'll see for myself on m6 dog if it finished em earlier I see the sense in it apparently a lot of tropical couktries have that scheduled natural light that grow good weed.....its all trial and error bro I like trying new thing ....wait till u seee my 16 exxo sog in a few months


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Cannabis like the dark u see it triggers hormones (whore moans) lol to produce flowers and resin so surely an extra hour dark is gonna speed things up give good yield And quality that's what i rekon anyway lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

9 weeks in and all the trichs on the chosis are milky as fuck still gonna give em another week tho cuz they seem to be swelling by the day now ....and the smell is to die for man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

cuz when we fall heavy rain ....mek yuh like crash car pon da main


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 6, 2015)

ah right ill see how urs ends up then i mite give it a try and yeh ill look forward to seeing the sog i thought about doing it but not 2 sure about it yet ill prob get another few grows under my belt first then start experament abit more


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

What's up bitches??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Must chillin mate with a nice tasty joint before I hit the sack.....u have a good night bro?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right ill see how urs ends up then i mite give it a try and yeh ill look forward to seeing the sog i thought about doing it but not 2 sure about it yet ill prob get another few grows under my belt first then start experament abit more


 oh will u now lol I'll try.and.jounel it if I can be arsed lol but under a k of wattage I can see it being.good


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah ghetto been an awesome night mate just gutted I've ni smoke hopefully something lands tomorrow. Gotta be up in a few hrs to drive the Liverpool and I've been drinking since 6pm tonight and started the mdma a cpl hrs ago lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lmao gonna be messy.for you.then man shit lol hopefully.postman pat.gets hisnarse into gear naaaaaa mean glad.u had a good night bro...u buss out any lyrics on them fools


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats the diff then 11/13 or 12/12


one hour


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning motherfuckers!!! I've had like 3 hrs sleep woke up still pished and buzzing out ma tits, now it's time to drive to Liverpool. Yessss bring on the fucking madness !!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yessssss!!! The postie has finally delivered, and after a long wait I got 3 parcels at the same time, I feel like a kid on xmas morning


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> one hour



always one smart ass aint there lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yessssss!!! The postie has finally delivered, and after a long wait I got 3 parcels at the same time, I feel like a kid on xmas morning


About time for ya man ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning all, just waiting for kids to fuck off out n then i can swap room over to 12/12 at last lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning Lad's.


----------



## bripay50 (Mar 7, 2015)

Goodmornin my beautiful peeps... I got a question maybe one of you could help me out with.... I have a 1000 watt hps running do you think I should add a 400 watt mh to it for a total of 1400watts. Or is that too much power for one room?


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

bripay50 said:


> Goodmornin my beautiful peeps... I got a question maybe one of you could help me out with.... I have a 1000 watt hps running do you think I should add a 400 watt mh to it for a total of 1400watts. Or is that too much power for one room?



wayy too intense, you will burn your plants to a crisp! best to bust out the cfl pal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

bripay50 said:


> Goodmornin my beautiful peeps... I got a question maybe one of you could help me out with.... I have a 1000 watt hps running do you think I should add a 400 watt mh to it for a total of 1400watts. Or is that too much power for one room?


Room size/floor space?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Room size/floor space?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> @ Yorkshireman


You've got to tag properly man, it's a good Job I do a periodic catch up. lol


Half decent hot plates aren't cheap, especially digital ones.

For basic digital with a proper thermo couple sensor and ceramic element you're looking at around £190 for this Maple Scientific HC-1D 160 x 160mm plate.



*http://www.maplescientific.co.uk/digital-hotplates.htm*

Add a magnetic stirrer function and you're looking at close to £300.

'Maple Scientific' make and supply the cheapest yet best quality kit in the UK to the public without asking questions.



If you really want a digital hot plate for the limited jobs you might need one for your best bet is to keep looking on ebay for second hand kit and snap it up when you spot a deal.

I'm in the market for a digital hot plate/stirrer over the next few months and if I don't find a suitable deal on ebay by the time next crop comes I'll be shelling out around £400 on a Maple Scientific unit myself.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh ive never been good at that kind of thing lol.....that's looks a bit small for what I need I reckon that precision induction cooktop would be perfect to sit my vac chamber on top of that way I could get a nice even heat disruption on the pan.....there's a video on YouTube of this English bloke making DMT and I'm telling u he's a science teacher lol he's got the hot plates magnetic stirrers all the fancy beakers lol I bet he just nicked em all from his school lab lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just found a real nice 30cm x 30 cm digital hotplate only £650 lmao


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

why not just buy a vacuum oven?, 3 birds one stone!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VWR-International-Sheldon-Manufacturing-1400E-Vacuum-Oven-/281621001747


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh ive never been good at that kind of thing lol.....that's looks a bit small for what I need I reckon that precision induction cooktop would be perfect to sit my vac chamber on top of that way I could get a nice even heat disruption on the pan.....0


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.go-electrical.co.uk/tefal-ih201840-portable-induction-hob-black.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiA4OqnBRDAj9aazvPji9ABEiQANq28oEmufO2NpBjKbxg8ZNgzunQiarlP25G37FwCYxAJT8gaAqi88P8HAQ may have found a lil gem here


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

google brett maverick he knows his shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Used lol more like abused good price tho but condition I wouldn't wanna vac my gear in there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think in know who nu mean he's that young american lad proper knows his shit lol he used organic grape alcohol to do his extractions his set up must of cost him a bomb man


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

fucking bho, it's naughty stuff. like making crack out of the coca leaf

you essentially turn a medicinal plant into a dangerous narcotic, proper white man shit innit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lmao Yeh it is kinda mad ain't it...all these yanks are going back to making bubble hash and dry sift but for some reason I can't get the quality theybdo ..I've been given a few tips but I can never yield well either fuck it I'll stick to weed crack for a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuck it I might just sell my ps4 and buy a vac lolol I never play the fucking thing anyway lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 7, 2015)

i like dry sift the best. its the cleanest, safest, biggest yielding and quickest method, i even like the flavour the best.

if you had some of those bubbleman screens you could make some pretty sick dabbable hash.

ps4 not worth a wank lmao, i prefer all the ps3 games meself



cheesey wake n bake ( ish)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuvk it I'm selling my ps4 MD buying a vac lolol I'd get more fun from it anyway haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh him and that canadian john berferlo make some fire dry sift and your right the flavours can be a hell of a lot nicer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

That 16 cm plate is plenty big enough for you Ghetto man, can cook a 5L flat bottom flask on that!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh in was just thinking if the pan would be too big and hang off the corners but with what was il be making it won't be covering that sort of area...just bloody expensive but that's what u pay for precision.....u wanna go halves lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/301519954305?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE this is the one Im gonna get tbh in think its a good price for the quality like...I could make one but I'm a lazy cunt and like things ready to run lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

These prediction cooktops look good but seen bad reviews.....looking bat a few electric griddles as well but none state the mim and max temperature fuckin ball ache this is fuck it I might just sit it in a nice water bath And keep topping it up as needs be owt can u buy little water heaters?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

£240 for a fucking vacuum chip pan!!! 


You'd be doing yourself a favour buying the hot plate, a few nice glass beakers and putting the change back in your pocket. 

I'm gonna sound like a damn broken record but for the sake of consistency I'll say it again.......


Butane boils at around 0.3c - 0.5c (very close to the freezing point of water) and it's residual contaminants along with plant waxes and shit can't be removed by vacuum.

Vacuum purging is an expensive and completely pointless process when working with cannabinoid extracts (exactly why I use a £5 second hand slow cooker bought from a charity shop), not to mention it's damaging when done under heat.

Reduced atmospheric pressure (a vacuum) drops the boiling point point of any substance quite a lot.

Start vacuum purging BHO under heat without knowing at what temp THC vapourises at under and you've no idea when your product starts to blow off, something the non chemistry minded stoner 'medi' community hasn't realised yet.


The scene in general pushing popular Yank opinion as science doesn't do the cause any favours at all.
But as always, each to their own.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol Google Bret maveric that nugga blows my mind and rambles on he knows his fuckin shit tho when it come down to extraction yorkie would love him....have u seen him yorkie? You'd be well jel of his bedroom/science lab/ectracrionlad/smoking den lol he only looks young too but he a clever cunt


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Google Bret maveric that nugga blows my mind and rambles on he knows his fuckin shit tho when it come down to extraction yorkie would love him....have u seen him yorkie? You'd be well jel of his bedroom/science lab/ectracrionlad/smoking den lol he only looks young too but he a clever cunt


good sniff mate?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not bothered about winterization and removing waxes I've found they add a shit load of flavour.....I know I can heat purge and get fire wax by its just generally for peace of mind and I want one lol.....is really like a go on this live resin but without a cryogenic freezer I think I'm fucked lol .....bastard yanks have to take everything to the next level don't they lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh youve sussed me Zedd lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh yorkie but it comes with a decent vac pump 2 stage 4cfm your right I could build one and save 100 but fuck it his shit looks pro and I need that glisting honeycomb fire in my life


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok you're not bothered about winterisation (that only takes an hour or so with a decent freezer) so there's no point worrying about Butanes residual contaminants.
*
So why pay £240 for a thrown together vacuum chip pan to remove a liquid that boils at the freezing point of water!?*

You don't need a vacuum for that, you just need a little bit of heat to keep the BHO from hardening up and stopping the Butane from evaporating.

The 'need a vacuum to suck the gas out' idea is wrong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

*So why pay £240 for a thrown together vacuum chip pan to remove a liquid that boils at the freezing point of water!?*



Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yorkie I need that glisting honeycomb fire in my life


Ahh I see now!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

O k.ow what your saying maybe I mean whatbinmade last time was proper strong tackle and really tasty.....its just I've got all the yank vac fanboys telling me u gotta vac it and one of ems been making it for 11 years so he says anyway so I'm just listening to experience ta mean lol I'm gonna get one and then I'll know for sure wheter it makes a difference....tbh I just wanna blast at vac purging lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Had a quick look at that Maverick geezer, the rotavap's handy kit to have, can do some funky alcohol infusions with that.

Leather infused whisky and shit, crazy pretentious stuff. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2015)

ugh got way 2 wasted last night cracked my phone screen blocked it so now ive to get some fella to fix the screen then unlock my puk not to mention im still coming down n have nothing bar pot thats great but no man n not spoken tpo the misssus yet thats on a war path....love my life


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ugh got way 2 wasted last night cracked my phone screen blocked it so now ive to get some fella to fix the screen then unlock my puk not to mention im still coming down n have nothing bar pot thats great but no man n not spoken tpo the misssus yet thats on a war path....love my life


Where's your lucky slippers at now???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2015)

no word of a lie ive a hole in one of my slippers lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2015)

yorkie thanks for reccomending elementary lots of episodes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Now then lads here's a tale I didn't think I'd tell.



Last week I dropped £85 worth of Btc into my 'Evolution' account to purchase a healthy selection-box of party prescriptions.

Couple of days later I turn on the main PC to a failed boot and an endless 'auto repair' loop by Windows 8.1 Pro rather than the usual 'windows failed to start, what would you like to do'.
Apparently it's a big problem with Windows 8 and the only way to potentially fix it is to 'repair installation' with a Windows 8 disk and turn the new 'auto repair on fail' setting off (it's on by default).

Piece of piss I think to my self and sling in the Windows disk, unfortunately the Windows disk I threw in is an 'auto install' disk and needs no user intervention at all to get to the functional desktop after telling the PC to 'boot from disk' and closing the drawer.
The disk auto format's the master drive and installs Windows on a single partition in about 3 mins.

As soon as I realised, I flicked the switch and pulled the drive out.

The arse has fucking puckered up good an proper now as I slowly realise that not only in my own stupidity have I just formatted the drive but on the desktop was a folder with my Evolution login details in it.
That wouldn't have been so fucking bad if I didn't go and have my password reset mnemonic in the very same folder like a fucking retard instead of in a couple of backup's like my Btc wallet.

So I've reinstalled Windows over my entire Evolution details with £85 sat in the account and I have no way of accessing it cos when I plug the drive into another PC it shows up as a brand new, fresh windows installation.

........................

Head fucked and proper raging inside at myself I've spent the last 4 days learning about data recovery, how an operating system files data and what's theoretically possible concerning the recovery of a couple of .txt files containing access to my £85.

Yesterday I phoned a proper data recovery firm in Leeds and explained the problem to get a ball park quote.

The bloke said that because windows had potentially installed over the data to be recovered it would need a proper forensic search and I was looking at around £400 - £500 depending on the size of the hard drive to be searched and a 3 day turnaround, if there's no data to be found there's no fee.
Fuck that shit I said, the data isn't worth anywhere near that much.
Then carry on with your Windows installation and walk away, take it on the chin he says. 

By now I'm starting to come to terms with having to walk away from £85 sat floating around deep cyberspace in a ghost account, then making a whole new account to spend the other £85 sat in my backed up Btc wallet on more drugs to cheer me up over losing the first fucking £85! 





So after snipering 3 or 4 forensic data recovery software suites from torrents It's just taken me 3.5 hours to recover my .txt files with all the information intact using just the first piece of software.
2 hours or so for the software to deep scan the 160GB hard drive and the other 1.5 hours for me to trawl through all the recovered .txt files to find the relevant ones.

Logged in and confirmed.

Piece of piss!!!! 




I wasn't gonna tell the story if I failed, I was just gonna keep it to myself. 

Now there's an 8th of Molly with my name all over it!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Right that's it lax ill pay u for that bulb in cash lolol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then lads here's a tale I didn't think I'd tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol next time you do something like that gimme a shout, my best mate is a computer whizz an could do up to a 4 layer extraction for you if needed


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't yet qualify for this thread on the grower basis, just the location. Putting together my 'room' right this minute, hopefully germinating in a few days, if the last few items I accidentally ordered from China actually arrive. 

Anyway, hi UK.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol next time you do something like that gimme a shout, my best mate is a computer whizz an could do up to a 4 layer extraction for you if needed


Well after this episode I'm intrigued.

Now I want to write over the drive loads of times in different ways to see how much can be recovered so easily.

I know of a German machine that Interpol use that reads between the microscopic grooves made by the needle on the platter.

It works on the fact that hard drives are not very precise and can never really write over the exact same place twice so the machine reads the bits between the hard drives calibration zone and makes a logical picture up of the rest that isn't directly recoverable.

It's the only machine as accurate in the world though and it's fucking huge.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well after this episode I'm intrigued.
> 
> Now I want to write over the drive loads of times in different ways to see how much can be recovered so easily.
> 
> ...


From what i understand of it, depending on what type of info it is (jpeg/exe/) etc and depending on HOW it is saved by which program/service dictates roughly how the data corrupts as each layer is added, the more layers added the more they corrupt or are overwritten and thus harder to find/recover


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> Don't yet qualify for this thread on the grower basis, just the location. Putting together my 'room' right this minute, hopefully germinating in a few days, if the last few items I accidentally ordered from China actually arrive.
> 
> Anyway, hi UK.


Heya, so what kinda stuff you ordered and whats your general plan for growing gonna be then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> From what i understand of it, depending on what type of info it is (jpeg/exe/) etc and depending on HOW it is saved by which program/service dictates roughly how the data corrupts as each layer is added, the more layers added the more they corrupt or are overwritten and thus harder to find/recover



Makes sense, the Windows installation with my wiped data on it was fresh on a brand new hard drive only 3 months or so ago.

Other than the login details, video game save files, a few movie downloads and my wallet, there was fuck all on it.


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Heya, so what kinda stuff you ordered and whats your general plan for growing gonna be then?


I have a 120cmx60cm area, growing in coco/perlite with canna nutrients (I will start to write 'nutes' once I pass the noob stage I guess). I am growing blue mystic, because someone said it was low odour but I am considering switching to something a little more familiar, taste wise.

I just tested the light...fuck me I had no idea how bright 600W was!

Here's a pic to bring back memories of losing your grow virginity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

And on the plus side I can now recover the 500GB of movies and music I wiped by accident the other month (installing the first Windows and formatting the wrong drive) and the 500GB of games and randomness on this other old drive before it fails too.

I've just got a shiney new 160GB boot drive and 2 x 1000GB storage drives with 2 years warranty for about £100.

Bargain.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> I have a 120cmx60cm area, growing in coco/perlite with canna nutrients (I will start to write 'nutes' once I pass the noob stage I guess). I am growing blue mystic, because someone said it was low odour but I am considering switching to something a little more familiar, taste wise.
> 
> I just tested the light...fuck me I had no idea how bright 600W was!
> 
> ...



You'll be needing a better filter mate.


You're looking at £38 ish for a 4" Rhino Pro on ebay and £50 ish for a 5".


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

Quick question for the experienced (Jimi Hendrix not withstanding)

In the cold northern climate, do you need to supplement heat in a small grow space during dark cycles?


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll be needing a better filter mate.
> 
> 
> You're looking at £38 ish for a 4" Rhino Pro on ebay and £50 ish for a 5".


So the 5" fan and filter kit I got is just more wasted money in my ever growing list of shit i wish i knew when i started. 

Rule 1: never buy budget 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

The fan might be OK, we've not seen it.

But yeah, budget filters are made from budget charcoal, they're shit.

It's not very long either, less surface area of carbon bed means less filtration.

For the £30 or so budget filters cost it's worth spending a score more on quality and it lasting a couple of years rather than going through 4 per grow in shitter's (as we've seen here before).


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The fan might be OK, we've not seen it.
> 
> But yeah, budget filters are made from budget charcoal, they're shit.


I'm glad I posted that pic now. Cheers

Need a good filter for stealth.

Rule 2: you can never be too paranoid.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2015)

Evening yorkie ..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Easy man.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> So the 5" fan and filter kit I got is just more wasted money in my ever growing list of shit i wish i knew when i started.
> 
> Rule 1: never buy budget
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


whack the budget filter you have on ebay an use the money towards a rhino pro

www.3ch.co.uk are cheap n all over the country as well( for the filter)


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

So...cut a hole for the ducting flange to vent into next room. murphy you bitch! Slap bang in the middle.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2015)

Whats everyone up to? Finally got a little bit dried! No more leaves for me


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> So...cut a hole for the ducting flange to vent into next room. murphy you bitch! Slap bang in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 3366690


before you go attaching ducting flanges to the walls are you in rented accomodation?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> before you go attaching ducting flanges to the walls are you in rented accomodation?


Bit late now if he is ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol, less than £10 for a joist sensor.


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> before you go attaching ducting flanges to the walls are you in rented accomodation?


I will be repairing the hole if i ever move the tent...it will be as if it never happened. Honest


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Whats everyone up to? Finally got a little bit dried! No more leaves for me


I've got some of the same batch as Don's big pink lemon thing vegging, Afghan Kush seedlings and Jack Frost seedlings.

Got a bit of standard bud in off the pakis to tide me over till I get a goody bag off the DN by Wednesday ish.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> I will be repairing the hole if i ever move the tent...it will be as if it never happened. Honest


Youtube plastering videos on the laptop yeah!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Some fucking first world problem that is.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2015)

Jack frost sounds nice whats that make up? 
I got skunk91 and 3 northern lights x g13 in flower and some chocolate chunky monkey and calizar in veg.


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, less than £10 for a joist sensor.


I got this not so great tip that you can find studs by using a magnet to locate the fixings used to attach the pasterboard. Hadn't expected to hit a horizontal joist in the area between. 

My guess is you will see more disaster pics in the near future.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, less than £10 for a joist sensor.


Even if u knock the wall u can usually tell wer the studs are lol, at 400mm centres you should have plenty of room to play with.....how the fuck someone hits one bang in the middle i dunno


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Jack frost sounds nice whats that make up?


Jack Herrer x White Widow x Northern Lights #5 x Rainbow Kashmiri

Stuff of legends from Goldenseed.

I paid £125 for 16 fems.


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Even if u knock the wall u can usually tell wer the studs are lol, at 400mm centres you should have plenty of room to play with.....how the fuck someone hits one bang in the middle i dunno


 I can show you if you like. 

I just knocked left to right. When i should have knocked up and down. Sound didn't change left to right so ...no studs! XD


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> My guess is you will see more disaster pics in the near future.


You'll fit right in.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> I can show you if you like.
> 
> I just knocked left to right. When i should have knocked up and down. Sound didn't change left to right so ...no studs! XD


lol, so what part of the UK you from then? (region/county only) dont be too specific ofc


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll fit right in.



Felt like I was being critcised for my poor workmanship so just to prove my manly credentials I fixed the hole like a REAL FUCKING MAN WOULD!

 

Gaffer take FTW!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds good mate , should deffo find a nice keeper out them.


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol, so what part of the UK you from then? (region/county only) dont be too specific ofc


The part that almost left but then chickened out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah I'm thinking work my way through the fems to get feel for it and if it's worth looking at further shell out on a hundred regs for a hunt.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> The part that almost left but then chickened out.


aah you will be fine, few of the lads up ur way


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

I've had it once in a deal years ago and it instantly made it into my all time top 10.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had it once in a deal years ago and it instantly made it into my all time top 10.


Im having trouble compiling a top 10 so far out of everything ive grown ive not come across 10 excellent ones yet, maybe im just too fussy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Im having trouble compiling a top 10 so far out of everything ive grown ive not come across 10 excellent ones yet, maybe im just too fussy lol


Dude my all time top 10 isn't even shit I've grown, none of my stuff has ever been as strong.

And that's down to genetics.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude my all time top 10 isn't even shit I've grown, none of my stuff has ever been as strong.
> 
> And that's down to genetics.


Oh if we are going just on stuff weve smoked then i can just about formulate a 10 lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2015)

evening all, sucking noob tit tonite I see lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> evening all, sucking noob tit tonite I see lol


evening our resident ball of sunshine lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

The yardies get the good stuff mek me tell u lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Any one of those 10 I would happily grow for the rest of my life though, no bother.

The 'Anthrax Bud' was the best though, dark green with red pistils and stunk sickly sweet like cough syrup.

So strong folk used to think it was sprayed with something and it'd send girls over the edge regular.

Kid's dead who come up with that though, Bradford lad born and raised.
Concocted a killer weed, made a stack of cash, bought a GSXR and proceeded to stack it killing him instantly within a year of getting it.

Shame really, that guy knew weed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The yardies get the good stuff mek me tell u lmao


And dem dare warty mellon!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well all the gringo are now at a decent size so have flipped the room to flower at long fucking last lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scuzzy u.can fix anything with a bit a tape lol .......back in the day in had a shared flat the living door got blasted off some how lol and we made full working hinges that took the weight of the door lol Yeh it was a bit of a phet mission but fuck it worked well for a day or so lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

All I picked up on there was 'door blasted off some how' and 'phet mission'!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Any one of those 10 I would happily grow for the rest of my life though, no bother.
> 
> The 'Anthrax Bud' was the best though, dark green with red pistils and stunk sickly sweet like cough syrup.
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to proper orange/red hair bud? Havent seen the stuff in years since i was a teen

Ive had quite a few really nice tasting ones over the years but still yet to find a strain thats strong enough for what i like, fed up of having to smoke multiple joints to even get remotely stoned y`know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And dem dare warty mellon!


 lmao I went on holiday with my bezzie and his family they're lol Jamaican And one morning must if been about 7.30 am his big black auntie bussed in the room with a plate of chopped water melon shouting GWAAN SHARE GWAAAN SHARE lmfao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All I picked up on there was 'door blasted off some how' and 'phet mission'!


 we hung the living room door with cellotape hinges made from scratch.....hung a door with cellotape !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Reminds me of 'Bottom' when they stick the burglar to the ceiling.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bottom what a fucking show man R.I.P rik mayall


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

The camping episode classic, gas man, fair ground, when he gets to shag that posh bird and he's reading his manual lmfao.....they don't make shit like that anymore


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Genius!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeh it was timing and everything man fuckin wicked show


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

shot but you punks didn't finish, now your bout to feel wrath of a menace


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Best dis track ever that.



The second best is this one.......






Brutal. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Few voddy's and a couple of blunts and my heads on a speed garage/baseline classics mission.

Pop em if you got em.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lmaonzhe ain't holding back is she lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

this song makes me giggle proper classic lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

another one of my faves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well after the old.Cumbrian marching powder.done 5.vals 2 joints time.for bed.lolol nan nyt sleep tight


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

Later's man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 7, 2015)

The test pressing of this track dropped at Club NATO (Leeds) back in the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then lads here's a tale I didn't think I'd tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piece of piss? loool what happened to the selection box of drugs mollly aint much of a selection.



still pissed about no phone n gfs still not fucking talking to me but i suppose thats a bonus ...lets hope she doesnt stay pissed in inspects my post more closly looking for soemthing to kick my head in over... u know classy birds


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Right that's it lax ill pay u for that bulb in cash lolol


ah u fucking reck head im well happy id gotten those others off u whern i did ur worse than myself...if ur getting em again in a while i can waity


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And on the plus side I can now recover the 500GB of movies and music I wiped by accident the other month (installing the first Windows and formatting the wrong drive) and the 500GB of games and randomness on this other old drive before it fails too.
> 
> I've just got a shiney new 160GB boot drive and 2 x 1000GB storage drives with 2 years warranty for about £100.
> 
> Bargain.


liberate old drives now n have a snoop you might find some good shit  n u can make good money restoring shit n not being a dick n charging that much to ppl especaslly if youve a few simple tools....what tools did you get anyways ? sounds fun


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mornin lads yas up to much tday im just about to roll a j of cheese surprise


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then lads here's a tale I didn't think I'd tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on you mate. I would have given up after the first shit recovery program.

Morning boys and girls. Reading back over the posts about 11/13. Do you think running it with 13hrs on would decrease the chance of hermies if 13 off increases it?
My Mrs found £80 in an old bag the other day and I found an oz in my old ducting. Fuck knows how long it had been in there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

ah man im still feeling rough have to lay off the drink again id say smoking n elementery for me today


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ah man im still feeling rough have to lay off the drink again id say smoking n elementery for me today


Yea man the drink is a cunt i was hangin yesterday from it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

binning the 8x 4, binning the 1000w and bollox to Ribena lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

wheres baz ffs?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> binning the 8x 4, binning the 1000w and bollox to Ribena lol


Morning blossom, why ya binning ya shit then?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wheres baz ffs?


Problems Z ?


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

morning lads, haze one fore breakfast. great too see you being your usual upbeat self zeddd, shame about the 1k, ghetto just dropped a few ton on one lol. hows tricks?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

yeah im setting up for summer and I fukin hate this modular tent and its broken to fuk and im mr efficient these days so 600 only from now on with at least a g per w, still gunna take the glass outta the hoods and drive up the airflow, cheap 4x4 s for me from now on


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

no probs wis f just not seen your smiling face round here for a bit


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> morning lads, haze one fore breakfast. great too see you being your usual upbeat self zeddd, shame about the 1k, ghetto just dropped a few ton on one lol. hows tricks?


think he wants one to get bigger buds but they to hot to run naked imo and summer will be hot this year I feel it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

you not off to the caribean then G


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

yeah im hoping to be swapped over to LED`s for the summer for that very reason


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah im hoping to be swapped over to LED`s for the summer for that very reason


interesting u rec those 5 w are up to it yet?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

cant get my head round growing weed in pink light looks fuked, like the idea of a sunligt spectrum from em but we not there yet, only thing I like about leds atm is how they work


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> piece of piss? loool what happened to the selection box of drugs mollly aint much of a selection.


I've to sort my PGP out later and put a few orders in when I stop fucking about.

I'm thinking......

5g of molly
10 Chuppa Chups
10 UPS 's
10 Warner Bro's
1g Scurvy Crew, Bayer Opium Latex
5g Scurvy Crew Moroccan hash (the good stuff)
Various hash bits.
DMT
Bit sniff sample.
And maybe a spot or two of Meth.


.........to tide me over.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> interesting u rec those 5 w are up to it yet?


A work in progress i reckon, but they are getting better

Saying that tho we got 3.6oz off a 80x80cm SCROG with only 1 x 180W VIPAR 3W LED`s(100W actual draw) that only had 14 days of veg, not bad for only 100W lol

Currently we are testing out both 180W`s above a 9 plant Gringo SOG in a 80x80x140 tent so will see what that does by the time its finished, this grow is some vegged cuts that were trimmed back n topped when the lad didnt collect em n chucked in the tent just to make SOME use of em so they werent the prettiest things in the world when they went into the tent lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've to sort my PGP out later and put a few orders in when I stop fucking about.
> 
> I'm thinking......
> 
> ...


you aint getting all that for 85 snotters surely lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've to sort my PGP out later and put a few orders in when I stop fucking about.
> 
> I'm thinking......
> 
> ...


While you are on there fancy finding me a rough price per gram on moonrocks? Wanna get a treat lined up ready for my birthday lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ....what tools did you get anyways ? sounds fun


The one I used is called 'EaseUS' I think.


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you not off to the caribean then G


i will be going to visit not got the bollocks to up and leave quite yet, maybe one day in the future.

i'm gonna do the decent thing and take her house on for a bit of growing mate, 2400w and a small veg set up should do nicely, might even go bigger yet, see how much her shitty wiring can take lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> you aint getting all that for 85 snotters surely lol


Maybe a 100 or so.

Depends on the meth and sniff really.


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> While you are on there fancy finding me a rough price per gram on moonrocks? Wanna get a treat lined up ready for my birthday lol


when is your bday lad? i was made up at my effort, used more oil and a hell of a lot less in keif but the flavour was amazing and the effect was special too. i'll be doing more when i crop for sure 




chese and blue pit keif, cheese haze and kush oil and a blue pit nug underneath. could have sold these for 60 a g on the DN lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> when is your bday lad? i was made up at my effort, used more oil and a hell of a lot less in keif but the flavour was amazing and the effect was special too. i'll be doing more when i crop for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


June mate but due to constant lack of money am starting to save/plan from now lol

Hopefully my harvest is due middle of may so that gives me a month between harvest n my birthday to sell a bit n order some shit in in enough time


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hopefully if things go well, my birthday will just be a blurred day of moonrocks/BHO/ISO/ bubble hash etc lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

you need proper edibles. i swear nothing hits harder and more narcotic than a proper dose in the gut. i have lost days on the soapbar yoghurts man. the dabs do hit you in the face like but when you eat it there is no shaking it off


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> you need proper edibles. i swear nothing hits harder and more narcotic than a proper dose in the gut. i have lost days on the soapbar yoghurts man. the dabs do hit you in the face like but when you eat it there is no shaking it off


oh i will progress to that at some point but i really enjoy actually smoking the stuff, different tastes etc, plus will have ppl round on my bday n most of em couldnt handle proper edibles lmao


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

funny the old edibles, most people scared to try weed would be more likely to try them but little do they know the damage it can inflict lol.

i like a bit of variety meself, can't wait to try the gringo, vid uploading atm.
got one in a 20l and i think she could be good for a lot of production, just introduced some liquid silicon to the latest res to try and strengthen the stems but it's looking promising.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> funny the old edibles, most people scared to try weed would be more likely to try them but little do they know the damage it can inflict lol.
> 
> i like a bit of variety meself, can't wait to try the gringo, vid uploading atm.
> got one in a 20l and i think she could be good for a lot of production, just introduced some liquid silicon to the latest res to try and strengthen the stems but it's looking promising.


mine have gone from 2" tall to 12" in 3 days under the HPS so flipped the light to flower last night, will have to get a pic later


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

it defo grows "up" more than the cheese does, i have bitch slapped the shit out of mine, she loves it!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> it defo grows "up" more than the cheese does, i have bitch slapped the shit out of mine, she loves it!


yup, also seems to have a lot stronger stems than Exo, supposedly a larger yielder as well by a considerable amount


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Morning lads.feeling a lil groggy I must say lol....I can't seem to yield anything over 4 on an exo non matter how big in get her training pinching lollipopping tbh her vigour has gone but the smoke is still top notch....gonma chop a psycho tonight and throw a Jakes in and a sour kush x db


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

just had a mate come n pick up the last of my spare equipment, hoperfully soon there will be a constant supply of green lol, thats now 5 ppl ive help set up due to being generously gifted all that equipment


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

DAME GRINGO


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeh man im gonna have a spare 600 Set up if there's any takers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> DAME GRINGO


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol.Spanish for .....give me gringo lmao


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

i'm sure you've had a few gringos in your time ghetto!

spread the love man it's what it's all about. i say the more people growing the better, i wish i knew more growers tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ey Hesse Hesse lol Yeh i did have a brief encounter with the Mexican wonder but she shrivled up and died the day I got her


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Tbh I've got too much shit running at the mo lemon exo pst livers Jakes dream sour kush ghost train haze and getting cookies and blue meanie soon lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Tbh I've got too much shit running at the mo lemon exo pst livers Jakes dream sour kush ghost train haze and getting cookies and blue meanie soon lol


im all over that blue meanie lol, what cookies you getting out of interest?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeh I'm looking forward ton the meanie too......the cookies I'm getting I'd a devine genetics s1 gsc cut suppose to be the bollocks but we shall see


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

i got some smelly cherry and fireballs on the go, some gth beans germinated too so that'll keep me busy for this year more than likely. vid is taking the piss uploading

spanish widow 2nd joint of the day, lovely day time smoke


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads.feeling a lil groggy I must say lol....I can't seem to yield anything over 4 on an exo non matter how big in get her training pinching lollipopping tbh her vigour has gone but the smoke is still top notch....gonma chop a psycho tonight and throw a Jakes in and a sour kush x db


i got 450g from one last run, i honestly thought i was getting 280 max but 13 and a bit weeks flower will do that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

i really need to earn some dollar n buy myself a veg tent, cant keep on with just a single area unless i wanna stay doing 12/12 FS for the rest of my life lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

I do like your vids G...you needs to give us some calm down calm down commentery tho lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i really need to earn some dollar n buy myself a veg tent, cant keep on with just a single area unless i wanna stay doing 12/12 FS for the rest of my life lol


 love a spare 60x60 tent


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

I've ffs Bastard phone


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

love, or "you have"?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> i got 450g from one last run, i honestly thought i was getting 280 max but 13 and a bit weeks flower will do that


 was that exo Yeh? I've noticed she throes white hairs out well into week 9 maybe tonhet the wieght u gott flower her long time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeh I've got a spare 60x 60 x 120 all the poles have been sat in a bag on the shed for ages so might have a lil rust on em? Great little tent forna 250 cfl and vegging and cloningb


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I've got a spare 60x 60 x 120 all the poles have been sat in a bag on the shed for ages so might have a lil rust on em? Great little tent forna 250 cfl and vegging and cloningb


cool, may have to chat to ya about that when ive got some dollar, depends on how much the postag etc will be as may just be cheaper to buy one down here instead of posting one lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

If you used.my Hermes it'd only cost about a tenner


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

my 4x4 serves me well for two separate gardens, and 8x8 (1800w) and a 9x8 (2400w) it's only got a cfl in there but she does a good job given time. 

a 2x2 is enough to fit a single mother in bonsai style, maybe a prop and clones too but it'd be cramped. you can get a 4x4 and light for less than a ton, it'll pay for itself off what you'll get off one plant extra than you otherwise would 12/12 fs, you defo need to be vegging.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> my 4x4 serves me well for two separate gardens, and 8x8 (1800w) and a 9x8 (2400w) it's only got a cfl in there but she does a good job given time.
> 
> a 2x2 is enough to fit a single mother in bonsai style, maybe a prop and clones too but it'd be cramped. you can get a 4x4 and light for less than a ton, it'll pay for itself off what you'll get off one plant extra than you otherwise would 12/12 fs, you defo need to be vegging.


unfortunately i am restricted to a maximum width/depth of 70cm if i decide to get a veg tent otherwise i would love a 4x4 lol

also remember my main area is only 3x4 so wont need a huge veg tent to supply it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141594886557?nav=SEARCH


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

awww man i forgot my emakl password n all lol i need my phpne fixed asap im all over the shop


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

1 word lax blueys lmao.......ribena I've just remembered I'm gonna be decorating my room I'm a few months and I'm gonna need that tent to keep my strains if u know what i mean


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 1 word lax blueys lmao.......ribena I've just remembered I'm gonna be decorating my room I'm a few months and I'm gonna need that tent to keep my strains if u know what i mean


yeah no bother mate, i wanna do some 12/12FS for a while anyway, work thru some new strains y`know, also hopefully wanna move house soon to somewhere bigger lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeh while i decorate I just want that little tent to keep me clones in and I van easily work around it when decorating lol.....I'd love a bigger house tthinking of partnering up with someone to do a big grow but when other people get in the mix shit just gets fucked up he's a good lad nut money changes folk don't it....its the route of all evil as they say lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

dont do it, waste of time lad. at least in my experience. whenever i have been there it's ended badly!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeh thats what on was thinking other people involved can get messy can't trust anyone these days


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 8, 2015)

Afternoon lads, just back from a very messy night in Liverpool was fucking awesome, don't know how the fuck I managed to drive home this morning, I did t get back to my hotel till 5.30 this morning absolutely steeming drunk, full of coke, then had to be out my hotel for 10am to get home, my car was swaying the whole 200 odd miles back lol

Gonna curl up in a ball now, smoke a fat J and try get my head together


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lool just had a glass stuck in me 3 times bleeding like a cunt and the mrs wants sex, kin burds


Wtf ....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf ....


misunderstanding man nothing really Rambo knows nearly happened bfore


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Evening, out of interest has anyone got any LED lights they aint using you want rid of?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

De fanned and ready for a hair cut.....took the canes out and had to share lolol.....fuckin weak ass nugga ho


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 8, 2015)

Since a few of you are all going terpene mad atm thought you might like thi lol

*The Cannabis – Terpene Synergy*
1

by Owen Smith
in Blog · Full · Medical · Science
— 6 Mar, 2015

*Owen Smith*


When selecting among varieties of dried cannabis at a dispensary, members will often ask to smell the particular strain for it’s signature scent. The musky smell commonly associated with the Kush family comes from an abundance of a terpene called _Myrcene_, known for it’s sedative effects, also found in hops (Humulus), the only other member of the Cannabaceae plant family. The Piney smell is _Alpha-pinene_ (essential pine oil), known to promote alertness and memory retention. Lemoney sativa strains contain _limonene, _which anecdotal evidence suggests is “sunshine-y,” and is also found in, you guessed it, lemons.


(fig. 1, trichome cross section)

Terpenes are aromatic compounds that are produced alongside cannabinoids in the rosette of cells that holds up the head of the trichome (fig. 1). Most of the terpenes that create the many scents of cannabis are shared among the plant kingdom. The Aug. 2011 _British Journal of Pharmacology: Cannabinoids in Biology and Medicine, Part 1_ includes numerous articles exploring the nature of the cannabis plants’ chemical dynamism. In the article “Taming THC,” scientists explored how these aromatic oils synergize and mitigate the active cannabinoids contributing to an_ entourage effect_.

Traditional responses to cannabis induced anxiety include sniffing pinene-rich black pepper, limonene-rich citrus, and calamus root high in myrcene. “Cannabis terpenoids and flavonoids may also increase cerebral blood flow, enhance cortical activity, kill respiratory pathogens, and provide anti-inflammatory activity.” (source) Ed Rosenthal, author of many books on cannabis, relates that the myrcene in mangos can increase the quality of low potency cannabis when eaten one hour before medicating. A study launched by David Watson and Robert Clarke for Holland based research company Hortipharm found that terpene-infused resin with 50 percent THC was more potent by dry weight than an equivalent amount of pure THC.

Scientists have discovered that beta-caryophyllene (BCP), which is another terpene that contributes to the aroma and flavour, also found in other herbs, spices, and food plants, activates the CB2 receptor and acts as a non-psychoactive anti-inflammatory. Because it binds to a cannabinoid receptor […] and since it is an FDA approved food additive and ingested daily with food, it is the first known dietary cannabinoid. (source)

Terpenes break down over time, if you can smell it, you’re losing it. Some terpenes are volatile below room temperature: smaller, lighter terpenes (_monoterpenes_) like myrcene and limonene evaporate faster. Bigger, heavier terpenes (_sesquiterpenes_) like caryophyllene don’t evaporate as quickly, and represent a larger percentage of the oil after drying. (Study) Careful handling and storage can help to prevent the breakdown of the cannabinoids and terpenes, choose a cool, dry, dark place (out of the reach of children and pets) to store your cannabis in a sealed container.


Click for Larger Image

Leading the way on terpene identification is Green House Seed Company in Holland who have performed spectral analysis of each of their strains identifying 16 different terpenes. They have developed an odor wheel to help individuals decide on their strain of choice. LiftCannabis.com offers a system by which you can select your strains by the flavours.



By Owen Smith


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3367569De fanned and ready for a hair cut.....took the canes out and had to share lolol.....fuckin weak ass nugga ho



if you get less than 4 oz off that you need to have a word with your mrs cause she is pinching your weed off! flopppy stems is a good sign


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Since a few of you are all going terpene mad atm thought you might like thi lol
> 
> *The Cannabis – Terpene Synergy*
> 1
> ...


this is freakn amazing. a gold mine of gardening bud tips !!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> if you get less than 4 oz off that you need to have a word with your mrs cause she is pinching your weed off! flopppy stems is a good sign


 your most probs right lol. All trimmed.up now not much popcorn and some nice chunky stjnky buds super stinky man and a load of top quality trim to work with...right I'm fuckwd took me 4 hr to trim her lol......ghetto out


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2015)

Cool post. 

It is funny to see how Green House Seeeds claim to have developed the odor wheel.....they stole it from the Wine industry lol http://winearomawheel.com/ . Whats a Vegetal



R1b3n4 said:


> Since a few of you are all going terpene mad atm thought you might like thi lol
> 
> *The Cannabis – Terpene Synergy*
> 1
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

morning lads still no phone but im going well needed time off her tbh but ill head into town once the weathewr calms down get a cheap job switch numbers job done till i get my screen fixed...no post.....yettttt


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Cool post.
> 
> It is funny to see how Green House Seeeds claim to have developed the odor wheel.....they stole it from the Wine industry lol http://winearomawheel.com/ . Whats a Vegetal


Wouldnt surprise me with them, thieve anything that aint nailed down


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 9, 2015)

I got the shits today  

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I got the shits today
> 
> Morning all


shit happens i suppose...phones costing 150 to fix said id do it myself for hald it he said warrenty would be void i loled but id have to order the glass blah blah hell have it fixed today cunt won


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

My new beast hope these hortilux bulbs can handle the overdrive mode...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

did the bulb land aswell? nice one man told u id over pagage her lol even on the box she says shes up for being overdriven like a mexican meth whore


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

man i wanna new ballast...wanna swap ghetto ive a limited edition 600w lumatek with super duper overdrive


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol yeh sure mate......no nonbukb today mate still waiting on me hood as well then its rock n roll time....shit typinhs hard this morning just taken me about 5 mins to write that and instill can't type properly fucknit I give up 2dayb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

you all got IC3 typing skillz this morning or what haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

have a blue youll be fine had two today to celebrate my phone being sorted lets hope they dont call me back today to collect it.
back on the wagon again gf got my mom down n all for the stupid fucking talk lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you all got IC3 typing skillz this morning or what haha


blues sunshine acti all the waaaay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> gf got my mom down n all for the stupid fucking talk lol


intervention time? been there haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

never on here on a lappy but whos the 4 twats that reccomended this on facebook lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tell me about it don my fingers just can't seen to find the right keys ....even that took about 7 corrections FML​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> intervention time? been there haha


 ive been to so many its hilarious man ppl act odd days leading to it so pfft but ill be grand just the drinking to tap on the head but did some speed n what not friday that i regreet the most when the phone broke n all that razzz so she knows somethings up but she saw me pour out my 3.99 beers from belgium (ouch) n my jd n all that lame crap that sucks fucking balls but hey least my blues landed n hopefully ludes to my other drop lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lmao your Mrs has got your mam to come give give u a telling off hahaha women eh why don't they just let us enjoy ourselves ffs were only here once


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Tell me about it don my fingers just can't seen to find the right keys ....even that took about 7 corrections FML​


ur fingers NEVER find the keys EVER


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol its this bastard phone and it tiny letters makes me wanna smash the cunt up...Right timenm fonme a joinrv...fuck it lol ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao your Mrs has got your mam to come give give u a telling off hahaha women eh why don't they just let us enjoy ourselves ffs were only here once


was always my mom n sis those are the only 2 ppl that can talk sense into me bud so she knows her cards n plays em well the cow lol tbink of it this way if they did let us do what we want all the time wed probably be dead by now lol remember that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

lmao how frucked are you ghetto? if i didn't know better I'd think you'd had your fingers broken. and your going to try n roll a joint haha

them womenfolk are tricky devils lax. you've obv been with her a while, sounds like she's got your number lad. time to switch up the wreck recipe  these days my sessions are planned like military manoeuvres.


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

you all need to take a leaf outta my book.

not seen her since last sat! she is moving away and leaving me her house to grow in, no paperwork or owt. she hates me smoking but loves me growing lol what a hypocrite like the rest of them, still shes not all bad hey.

mates just give me some fat conkers of potent blue cheese, smells lovely. offered me a box on tic for 5500, i would have normally taken it as the lad i am seeing pays me 7k but he's still got over a box what i gave him last time and his 1.2g 20 bags take a long time to sell lol.

he does 3 for 50 like but still scandalous, reckon it is worth it hulk? how did you find the hash?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao how frucked are you ghetto? if i didn't know better I'd think you'd had your fingers broken. and your going to try n roll a joint haha
> 
> them womenfolk are tricky devils lax. you've obv been with her a while, sounds like she's got your number lad. time to switch up the wreck recipe  these days my sessions are planned like military manoeuvres.


fist time i got my vals i ate a whole batch of pot cookies trying to cover my tracks b4 she came home but i was a propper mess was hilariou even left the whole empty strip on the table for the following morning spilt a bag of pistachio nuts all over the living room n all .... now i try n plan it around her work hours buts i cant get fucked 2 early have the dog to walk n i leave if 2 late shell clock me when im at home so honestly think i can only go mad on her hols she goes on once a yr back to germany...but the vals i can fob off as being stoned..once i dont take 2 many more ive had 4 already since they landed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> you all need to take a leaf outta my book.
> 
> not seen her since last sat! she is moving away and leaving me her house to grow in, no paperwork or owt. she hates me smoking but loves me growing lol what a hypocrite like the rest of them, still shes not all bad hey.
> 
> ...


if he can sling it at those prices fair fucks thats irish prices there man lol hes a fucking business man hahaha...you really struck it lucky with that one mate perfect gf g..ill swap, mine cleans but cant cook but she can speak a few of them different things that isnt english


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

i don't know a woman who CAN cook, no shit!.

i like cooking so it's not all bad, i would make a great house husband if i moved away with her but it's too good an opportunity to miss out on having her house to myself lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lolol the things we do....yeh don I was up till 4.30 trimming and sniffing so thought would be a good idea to drop 8 to get me to sleep it worked..but now I feel like s smack head gaugin oot lmao not good when house work n shir needs doing.....plus my 6" hood juat landed so got a bit of work to do now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

lmao sounds ideal like ghb. i've got to say life was a lot less complicated when mine didn't live with me. plant count what?!?

lax man, edibles and blues. i can only imagine the plight you were in haha reminds me of a couple years back rambo sent me a green jelly and a few bits n bobs. i came to with my missus prodding me on the sofa dopey as fuck. turns out i'd done loads of house work while mingled. cut the grass hoovered and allsorts. not really sure how tbh 

blues n booze is the wrong mix. starts off great but past about 80-100mg it's a different world.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Me new hoods landed just need laxs postman to sort my bulb oot now....not gonna set it up today don't quite feel up to it lol......anyone wanna ps4 1 game 1 controller all leads little head set £250? I don't play it so wanna use the money to but some real boys toys lol (vacumm chamber) lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> shit happens i suppose...phones costing 150 to fix said id do it myself for hald it he said warrenty would be void i loled but id have to order the glass blah blah hell have it fixed today cunt won


if you have just cracked the screen go on ebay an buy a screen repair kit, comes with the new glass n torx screwdriver n instructions etc, less than £40 normally, took me about 9mins to do the last one i did on a galaxy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> have a blue youll be fine had two today to celebrate my phone being sorted lets hope they dont call me back today to collect it.
> back on the wagon again gf got my mom down n all for the stupid fucking talk lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well m my sons well happy with his new 6" silver star hiod box lmao gonna turn it into a car for him


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol the things we do....yeh don I was up till 4.30 trimming and sniffing so thought would be a good idea to drop 8 to get me to sleep it worked..but now I feel like s smack head gaugin oot lmao not good when house work n shir needs doing.....plus my 6" hood juat landed so got a bit of work to do now


thats fuck all id changed my 400w with my 6oow flipped correctly n all n i was out me box on blues think i only noticed the next day its a bit fuzzy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Me new hoods landed just need laxs postman to sort my bulb oot now....not gonna set it up today don't quite feel up to it lol......anyone wanna ps4 1 game 1 controller all leads little head set £250? I don't play it so wanna use the money to but some real boys toys lol (vacumm chamber) lmao


man i sent her basic was 11.54 or some shit lol fuck that wasnt forking out anything else wait till u seee the padding ur missus is gonna hate me for it. u get that vac sorted ill be looking for some of em star war collectables off u hahah bizzle styel lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tbh I need to get some ratchets these yoyos ain't gonna hold this hood might just get Mrs to run me tonyhe grow shop and grab a couple all i wanna do is get it set up now....and this ballast looks the bollocks man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if you have just cracked the screen go on ebay an buy a screen repair kit, comes with the new glass n torx screwdriver n instructions etc, less than £40 normally, took me about 9mins to do the last one i did on a galaxy


i know youtube makes it easy n all but its the waiting id be waiting over a week for the glass n ive had mates that done it n got wank glass least this way its not gorilla glass i can go back n bitch slap em with ebay i cant or would take more time n he said id have it either today or if he had to order the glass from the other store tomorrow at the latest so id happily pay boy 100 to have my phone asap...thats how much i need her lol especally it being monday so close to payday


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Tbh I need to get some ratchets these yoyos ain't gonna hold this hood might just get Mrs to run me tonyhe grow shop and grab a couple all i wanna do is get it set up now....and this ballast looks the bollocks man


i hardly trust em yoyos with my small hood get the propper gear n yes we know ur blaasts the nuts


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone want a 600 watt ballast cool tube son t bulb and wing? Pick up only


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao sounds ideal like ghb. i've got to say life was a lot less complicated when mine didn't live with me. plant count what?!?
> 
> lax man, edibles and blues. i can only imagine the plight you were in haha reminds me of a couple years back rambo sent me a green jelly and a few bits n bobs. i came to with my missus prodding me on the sofa dopey as fuck. turns out i'd done loads of house work while mingled. cut the grass hoovered and allsorts. not really sure how tbh
> 
> blues n booze is the wrong mix. starts off great but past about 80-100mg it's a different world.


was that them tamazepam 20mg jelly eggs? i think i sent it with some 2mg clonzepam aswel was a while ago now, and no doubt you munched em all so dont be blaming me lolol like you need corrupting when it comes to the benzo's lol

them activis temazepam jelly eggs where banned years ago in the UK junkies where drawing the liquid out n jacking it up, they seem to still be fairly common in most of europe tho, fucking expensive mind £2/£3 a pill.

i wana get some rohypnol, have had it before but was some generics n wasnt all that impressed theres a few people doing it on the dn now proper script shit, way too expensive tho crazy prices like a tenner a 2mg tab.

had some banging sniff of chemical spain the other day, they have a very good rep for there gear anyway but yeah was some proper gear, 90 a g aswel, 250 a henry, gonna grab a henry next time me thinks.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds nice man u wanna try cooking a couple of lines up lol......I could do wirmthba sniffle no but been on it past 3 days now relapse time lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sounds nice man u wanna try cooking a couple of lines up lol......I could do wirmthba sniffle no but been on it past 3 days now relapse time lmao


yeah ghet im gonna have a bash with half g of it, i know the basics just always been too worried id fuck it up and waste gear but its a pretty simple process n if the gear is good very easy in theory lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

hahah i wasn't blaming you lad, I could do with being that pro active round the house. 

was a mental afternoon though. few drinks few benzo's, tunes on. all gravy.

rapehypnol eh hahah i see another midnight wander on the cards...


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lads can use get vals over the counter in spain ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyone want a 600 watt ballast cool tube son t bulb and wing? Pick up only


why not use that for veg?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeh asked my man what i did wrong he said ineatwd it too long 20-30 secs is all u need I'm deffongonna give it another whirl at some point


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> why not use that for veg?


 I've already got one in veg mate


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads can use get vals over the counter in spain ?


not legally mate, but the parmacist are spose to be pretty friendly if you ask ''nicely'' etc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Imnfeeling thatbdrowsey today I've just put an order in for half g of rh finest lol on a fucking Monday...things must be bad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 9, 2015)

Eye up.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> you all need to take a leaf outta my book.
> 
> not seen her since last sat! she is moving away and leaving me her house to grow in, no paperwork or owt. she hates me smoking but loves me growing lol what a hypocrite like the rest of them, still shes not all bad hey.
> 
> ...


I was trippin balls when I smoked the hash that night mate so can't remember much tbh, I've got a little left here I'll smoke that tonight and let ya know,
The bud was delicious really tasty smoke but defo not 1.2 for a score nothing's worth that.


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

you should see the ten bags lol.

i love a bit of pressed keif man, proper hashy flavour to it.

doing a j of this blue cheese now smells lovely


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

hulk, those styar wars i sent u go for 20-25 a bag over here looooool. irish man when ur over there ask newuser to make u a shopping list n see when u can get n post it over lol make some money on em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Alright cocker.....I've got the urge just to dona single oz blast and get a me a lil bit of wax so very tempted lol......doea anyone else cure their trim? I never have but my last run i did and after about a week of curing it went from smelling of standard trim to dank smelling gotta make better flavoured hasg as well from cured trim


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

if you are running bud you will want it CRISPAY! if you want any kind of yield.
bho tip from the person who doesn't make it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

What hash u lads chuffing then intrueged lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nah just.god trim and popcorn and hehbshes crispy ...just thinking of making a lil run so I can test my thermometer laser gun out and see what my temps are like on thw water bath


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

don't get too technical now!

just a bit of keif from a mixed run, it's not the cleanest but it's great on the bong, all gone now though


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tight cunrmt where was mine lol. oonly.kidding ivw had enuf off you but what a right cunr lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

he came n seen me in person see, none of this mail order friends bollocks lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> hulk, those styar wars i sent u go for 20-25 a bag over here looooool. irish man when ur over there ask newuser to make u a shopping list n see when u can get n post it over lol make some money on em


Yea think il hav a look see wat i can get me paws on


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> he came n seen me in person see, none of this mail order friends bollocks lol.


Mano to mano lol with paki security geezers giving us the eyes lol.....got a feeling this run gonna be a lot better I've already got a shit ton of trim dry and ready to go ....proper sorted it as well non fan leaf stalks nuthing but frosty shit naaaaaaaa mean lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

better had be and all, if it aint shatter it don't matter!.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lmfao Yeh Yeh apparently the best bho is more sappy like a pull and snap texture been an this oil making thread and getting loads if good tips and helpful advice of these arrogant yanks lol ...the main one who's guiding me has just had to weeen himself of bho lol but he been making it years I've seen all his trials and errors so I'm gonna do it his way and his way only mixing other techniques an fjck things up man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah that hash is pretty nice mate I just blasted the last of it in a J and its got a good taste to it and nice mellow stone 
Gonna have a munch and smoke the rest of the weed now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

niiiiice day


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Not had some nice hash.for a while fuck it I'm doing a blast In a bit lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2015)

lol, is this really happening ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, is this really happening ?


Yup, all over UK, cards smell like mouldy cut grass( the lawn type lol)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2015)

BAHHHAHHHHHAHH, that is so fuckin goofy!ya'll got it rough. lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a few specs 5 yr warranty as well yeehhaaaawwwww


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

pretty much everywhere i go smells of weed tbh doc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yup, all over UK, cards smell like mouldy cut grass( the lawn type lol)[/QUOTE Yeh I've never even seen one everyone nicked em out the papers most probs tried to smoke em lol......I mean the only way if getting em to smell like real deal is if they rubbed everycard on a live ripe bud


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

hey man wanna buy some moldy spuer grass lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea think il hav a look see wat i can get me paws on


forget me not. or ill hunt you down n sendu a very sturn worded letter leaving very litle room for pls n thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

anyone watching the cup tie? Its a belter so far.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone watching the cup tie? Its a belter so far.


Yea good game so far .. di maria looks good sum of them passes he picks out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fucknit took her down all trichs are milky as fook so that's my night of fun at least I've got a montana size line of the proper to help me along whoooo hoooo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Easy hulk what was that tune u put up the other night with the sick ass gitair riff and Scottish rapper gettin into this jock rap I like the accent how ubcan play with words n shit... anyway what's that track bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

LETS GET CHOPPIN choooo choooo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just been sat staring at my trim for the past 5 mins mouth open like a mongol lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

found it anyway ner ner


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Check this vid out from another mate of mine, he's an American guy from Texas backpack traveling round Europe the last year he was in scotland for 3 months now he's on England, he made this track with one of my mates it's off his mixtape that he made up here, and he filmed the video down south a the other week.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

CNt stop listening to that crosses tune.goosebumps man lol yehbil heck him now mate ....dam in could do with another line now ffs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> CNt stop listening to that crosses tune.goosebumps man lol yehbil heck him now mate ....dam in could do with another line now ffs


Yeah mate my man amacc nailed it on the crosses track, they done it live in Liverpool on Saturday and it got an excellent reception


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

Not too keen on the american but your scot mate has new fan the opening lyrics to that crosses tune are sick man he got a good flow unique but commercial....lol.I'm fucked butbyeh that tunes smashing it for me right now lyrics n everything and he 21 some talent that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 9, 2015)

:just a little ghetto tip for when your trimming if u wanna separate the shit strait away.... too much gren with no frost  quickntrim all that.green shit in a shit bucket now that's all.good trim ready to go thatsbher trimmed up and nothing but a tray of good popcorn and frosty trim no fuckin about separating shit after ........ya see lads up here's for thinking down theres for dancing......lol what a ramble any else don't his sort a thing when trimming?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3368256Fucknit took her down all trichs are milky as fook so that's my night of fun at least I've got a montana size line of the proper to help me along whoooo hoooo


Offers open to any of the regulars u supply the anuff the beer or eveb sonw dexy fuck it adderall ill trim the lot for u all u gotta do,is throw some poaitive reinforcment my way in the form of hard drugs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just been sat staring at my trim for the past 5 mins mouth open like a mongol lool


And that mt friend is what u get for not chopping up that line more n halfing it tbrough each hooter withib 5mins of each other that must of banged u after one. Sniffle after the snort always shakes me up good...dammit how muvh ia that coke from Spain Newuser?..usinf a shitty burner phone so im rypimg like bizzle.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3368150Just a few specs 5 yr warranty as well yeehhaaaawwwww


u gwt all that with the lumarek,half the price.. Ant i a cunt lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Oi oi slàaaaaaaaagsss


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> found it anyway ner ner





Ghettogrower187 said:


> CNt stop listening to that crosses tune.goosebumps man lol yehbil heck him now mate ....dam in could do with another line now ffs


Amd thats why we dont.trim. On vlass.as bet u been listenijg to tunes most the times with em sweathy hand touchinf shit dropping.ahit aww i miss class as


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2015)

well well well, so you've come for the real lem yeah?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> :just a little ghetto tip for when your trimming if u wanna separate the shit strait away....View attachment 3368340 too much gren with no frost View attachment 3368341 quickntrim all that.green shit in a shit bucketView attachment 3368342 now that's all.good trim ready to goView attachment 3368343 thatsbher trimmed upView attachment 3368344 and nothing but a tray of good popcorn and frosty trim no fuckin about separating shit after ........ya see lads up here's for thinking down theres for dancing......lol what a ramble any else don't his sort a thing when trimming?


"if thats your little ghetto tip " id definitely marry her man that tips not getting u places.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> Oi oi slàaaaaaaaagsss


Hey got.milk hows lofe treating u? Ir sneakers broken.in yet or still chafing em calfs? Jk story buddd


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well well well, so you've come for the real lem yeah?


Looooool easy zedd.....Its ok our london lemon will smash alll the lemon u lott think u ave loool...

(Dna lemon skunk x tgas agent orange) x the ridiculously lemon amie cut that was doing the rounds last summer......its tastes amazing...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey got.milk hows lofe treating u? Ir sneakers broken.in yet or still chafing em calfs? Jk sused buddd


Loooooooooool u know I keep a cuple cups ofmilk on the down low....nute prob....use milk.....pest prob use milk.....I find wen I used to grow exo the milk gave it a superb undertone flavour..... loool how r u man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Awwww shit we got.us wither lems alter ego or hes brought some.of bis top secret delta force growers to help him.. Fyi lem stole hia shit from don n rebrandeded it as his.. Only thing in.London thats getting smashed is ur mother


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

LONDON LEM ARTWORK....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

I still have 10 beans of dons gear which I called candyland......still to this day fucking amazing bud


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

We still waiting on the lem,zeddds missus even baked a batch or her award winning pecan cookies that got cold waiting...like our hearts lem, they grew heavy with distrust..no more morning vals for me.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

London.Psycho.Killer. .....
( london lemon x (psychosis reversed onto green crack) the psychosis x green crack is sick meds seeds work.....our keeper pheno turns very purple witb any hint of cold!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> I still have 10 beans of dons gear which I called candyland......still to this day fucking amazing bud


We woupdnt know 
...just busting.ur balls no1 else is here to do ot...missed ur mad stories if i have to admit it hwck i even.miss chedz


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> London.Psycho.Killer. .....
> ( london lemon x (psychosis reversed onto green crack) the psychosis x green crack is sick meds seeds work.....our keeper pheno turns very purple witb any hint of cold!!View attachment 3368649


Any unedited pics without the shitty artwork borders (no offence i just wanna see dried bud) but if shes legit bag appeal alone would be a winner stunning bud would love to see more camnabis tjread bud shots instead of catalogue ones


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

[[email protected], post: 11392119, member: 741874"]We woupdnt know
...just busting.ur balls no1 else is here to do ot...missed ur mad stories if i have to admit it hwck i even.miss chedz[/QUOTE]

Dont get mushy on me relax....lol.....im sure the others r lurking....but it is early morning lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Any unedited pics without the shitty artwork borders (no offence i just wanna see dried bud) but if shes legit bag appeal alone would be a winner stunning bud would love to see more camnabis tjread bud shots instead of catalogue ones


The shitty artwork lol....was used on our facebook page....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

The london lem bud minus the shitty artwork lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

At thia times zeddds always lurking hes up around my time 6-7 the n hydro with work.pops in newuser n anyone whoes kids i juat do not nough talking for everyone in thee morning...oh they banned rimmer!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> The shitty artwork lol....was used on our facebook page....


Aww how embarrassing lol. I mean great job man lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Wtf rimmers gone.......if yorkys gone ive got no one to knock balls with loool


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Did rimmer get bannee posting piks of that watered down exo essex cut....shitgo...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyways wats every1 chuffin on.....I got sum mixed strain bubble gwaning...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> Wtf rimmers gone.......if yorkys gone ive got no one to knock balls with loool


Oh yorkiw ia hwre give him an hour or so n hwll bw buating ur balls.. I asaure u lol. 
im surprised youve not been raped yet they must be hung over. With rimmer it was noting for fuck sake its rimmer he kept shit calm at times but a mate of his was in here saying hes doin good job n all that so how bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

In doimg wither my 3-4 run of my bb cheese surprise doin 5 of em killed off barmeys lsd but regretted itshe waa amazinf this round had a rhibina/vimto suttle tone to her, very impressive cheese surprise i for to have the muaky cheese even on a squeeze but u get a suttle sweet almost floral tone.to her


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Relax mate ur spelling has gone down hill.....u been up all night??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> Relax mate ur spelling has gone down hill.....u been up all night??


Burner phone(till my man phone screen is fixed)tiny keys, yoide think they'd design phones for man hands for fuck sake n a few blues to the mix..well 4 blues n now to try n workout hahaha


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha sausage fingers lol....no gud for phones but I bet ya missus loves ya lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mornin lads wats happenin


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> London.Psycho.Killer. .....
> ( london lemon x (psychosis reversed onto green crack) the psychosis x green crack is sick meds seeds work.....our keeper pheno turns very purple witb any hint of cold!!View attachment 3368649


Does sick meds know you nicked his strain then? Lol​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Does sick meds know you nicked his strain then? Lol​


Liberated.. Im still,gonna try some of his genetics but only.ones lems "created"


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Whoop phoned fixed getting gf to collext it im in no state lile im deubk lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Does sick meds know you nicked his strain then? Lol​


Not nicked....used...

Hows the crown jewels cut gwaning.....


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Liberated.. Im still,gonna try some of his genetics but only.ones lems "created"


So none then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


I still say that to thia.fuckimg.day lol wazzzzup


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> Not nicked....used...
> 
> Hows the crown jewels cut gwaning.....


Sounding like a rapist thwre lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

We had an invite to spanabis this year but couldnt get our sample sent in on time......we have 4 seedbanks looking to stock our gear later this year..... we had a few convos with the lady sativa genetics lads then our page went mad....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im toying with setting up a online seed shop for my strains similar to like what breeders boutique have done ... need some testers to do some grow diaries though .. if your interested lax or anyone else. ..


why not finalise 1 strain n get BB to stock it as a guest strain? That is supposedly the whole point of BB it seems , to give access to strains created by people they know


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> We had an invite to spanabis this year but couldnt get our sample sent in on time......we have 4 seedbanks looking to stock our gear later this year..... we had a few convos with the lady sativa genetics lads then our page went mad....


so are you claiming you suddenly work for this seedbank then or something?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

I have about 5 finalized strains. .. i just havnt gave any of my stuff out for ages .... i got burned by chedz ....


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

good luck taking arjans crown lads!

i reckon the only way to make money is offering fem beans and autos, stuff people keep having to buy.if people are finding keeper phenos in a 5 pack they don't need to go out and buy another 2-3 packs a year do they?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> good luck taking arjans crown lads!
> 
> i reckon the only way to make money is offering fem beans and autos, stuff people keep having to buy.if people are finding keeper phenos in a 5 pack they don't need to go out and buy another 2-3 packs a year do they?


My stuff is mostly limited numbers mate so once there gone theres no more ... up to buyers if they want to buy a few packs n pheno hunt... im looking into fems in the future though tbh but not really interested in autos ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> We had an invite to spanabis this year but couldnt get our sample sent in on time......we have 4 seedbanks looking to stock our gear later this year..... we had a few convos with the lady sativa genetics lads then our page went mad....


what page? cant find any mention of london city genetics on either facebook or google?


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

breeders who make autos and fem beans are usually the least respected in the industry but i would bet a pound to a penny they are the ones making the most money.

what strains do you have then robbie? there has got to be some highlanders gear in there somewhere


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> breeders who make autos and fem beans are usually the least respected in the industry but i would bet a pound to a penny they are the ones making the most money.
> 
> what strains do you have then robbie? there has got to be some highlanders gear in there somewhere


yeah id be interested in reading thru the list if you have one?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> My stuff is mostly limited numbers mate so once there gone theres no more ... up to buyers if they want to buy a few packs n pheno hunt... im looking into fems in the future though tbh but not really interested in autos ...


And i also try to work my seeds to at least f3/4 so there isnt too much variation and phenos .... not always that easy though lol ...


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

but i like pheno variation and it's the reason i buy reg seeds, if i wanted them all the same i would buy fems or get a cutting.

you can't please em all it seems lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

F
[QUOTE="RobbieP, post: 11392291, member: 21972some And i also try to work my seeds to at least f3/4 so there isnt too much variation and phenos .... not always that easy though lol ...[/QUOTE]


F2s and f3s can bring out unwanted ressesive traits


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> breeders who make autos and fem beans are usually the least respected in the industry but i would bet a pound to a penny they are the ones making the most money.
> 
> what strains do you have then robbie? there has got to be some highlanders gear in there somewhere


None of hc's stuff mate . I have some of his beans in my collection still though... dude made so many strains i doubt ill ever grow them all out lol. 

Stuff of mine.
Lavender x deep chunk f4
Nl#5 x g13hp88
Bubblegum x slh 
Psyco x nyc diesel 
c99 x nl#5

New one im working on is crossing my nl#5 x g13hp88 with gsc


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> so are you claiming you suddenly work for this seedbank then or something?


Fuckin knew it was u lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

The lady sativa lott have made exo orange....exo x there gifted cut of agent orange....


The shatter us stunning


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I have about 5 finalized strains. .. i just havnt gave any of my stuff out for ages .... i got burned by chedz ....


Ooo,that explains alot man fuckinf cunt i retract my statement about chedz the snake.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuckin knew it was u lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

bubblegum x slh just sounds too good to be true, i've never found a decent bubblegum though ( they always seem almost anisette and purple smellling like lavender which i hate)

what cuts did you use for that?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> The lady sativa lott have made exo orange....exo x there gifted cut of agent orange....
> 
> 
> The shatter us stunning


so hows that facebook/google link going?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> F2s and f3s can bring out unwanted ressesive traits


F1 is a 50/50 of the parents
F2 throws out all the variations and phenos from both parents. This is the line you mainly use for selecting traits... 
F3 onwards is where you start to stabalise your traits ....
by time you get to f6 your basically have a ibl.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/login.php?next=https://m.facebook.com/londoncity.genetics?ref=bookmark&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/&refid=9&ref=bookmark&e=1348043&[email protected]&li=rM7-VKaDTFU3hb8sw3_EaJku&_rdr




R1b3n4 said:


> so hows that facebook/google link going?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> https://m.facebook.com/login.php?next=https://m.facebook.com/londoncity.genetics?ref=bookmark&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/&refid=9&ref=bookmark&e=1348043&[email protected]&li=rM7-VKaDTFU3hb8sw3_EaJku&_rdr


Absolutely nothing on the link when it loads relating to anything canna


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Thats wot its saying and untill I get my arse out of bed n stop smoking this keif...it wont change lol......


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

smoking in bed at 11 on a tuesday, beyond gangsta!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> bubblegum x slh just sounds too good to be true, i've never found a decent bubblegum though ( they always seem almost anisette and purple smellling like lavender which i hate)
> 
> what cuts did you use for that?



Its the indiana bubblegum x male g/h/s slh ....
This strains old man ... you might remember is ... called it starburst haze ...


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Absolutely noihing on the link when it loads relating to anything canna


Like I said facebook have made the page temp unavalible wen Im dressed n can get to a comp ill sort it....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

This it the english thread fucking.hell i missed these mornings lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

i have heard of one grow on here of the SBH but can't remember what it was like. i think it was las who grew it so we are going back some.

so you made it with the original BB? greenhouse don't do reg seeds tho mate, at least not slh so it's a mystery where that one came from


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> Like I said facebook have made the page temp unavalible wen Im dressed n can get to a comp ill sort it....


Carful puttin ur kicks on u know em blisters lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lemon king said:


> Like I said facebook have made the page temp unavalible wen Im dressed n can get to a comp ill sort it....


You mean hurry up n create it quickly lmao

Facebook hashes/indexes its entire contents so even if a page existed but was offline it would still be visible in the search bar, also google has no info on it either so im going to say it doesnt exist


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Ohhhh I see we were using a personal page as a business page im sorting it now ....jus converting it ova....


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

So lemon heads back again spurting his constant flow of bullshit....fuck this place never changes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

S
You fucking love it man we all do this is our facebook corrie 


Hydrogrow123 said:


> So lemon heads back again spurting his constant flow of bullshit....fuck this place never changes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Doubt his page has much traffic yet so use tor or vpn cuz would be easy to see his traffic(ips)..especially with that little..just me being para i suppose but tis grand id say


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> S
> You fucking love it man we all do this is our facebook corrie


No I def do not m8, u know the way some folk you just couldn't like them if you rared them! Feel sorry for his ma tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> No I def do not m8, u know the way some folk you just couldn't like them if you rared them! Feel sorry for his ma tbh


Oh im stealing that one sounds like something my nan would say


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

So landed in Nottingham for 2 weeks yesterday at around 6, got to the job and apparently I can't work sat or Sunday and don't get paid for them but still have to pay my own digs for them nights....wtf. Needless to say in back in the airport waiting on a flight back home. Fuckin wankers didn't decide to tell me this until I got over here and thought I'd just accept it...must think I'm some sorta cunt like lemon or something


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

U think his ma has it bad you ahould see what my dad said my head did to ny mother..he still throws.me.dirty looks.. Can wait to say shit like that to my kids haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So landed in Nottingham for 2 weeks yesterday at around 6, got to the job and apparently I can't work sat or Sunday and don't get paid for them but still have to pay my own digs for them nights....wtf. Needless to say in back in the airport waiting on a flight back home. Fuckin wankers didn't decide to tell me this until I got over here and thought I'd just accept it...must think I'm some sorta cunt like lemon or something


lol thats standard for most contractors over here mate, most of em just drive/fly home for the weekeend as its cheaper for fuel/a return flight than board for the weekend lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> So landed in Nottingham for 2 weeks yesterday at around 6, got to the job and apparently I can't work sat or Sunday and don't get paid for them but still have to pay my own digs for them nights....wtf. Needless to say in back in the airport waiting on a flight back home. Fuckin wankers didn't decide to tell me this until I got over here and thought I'd just accept it...must think I'm some sorta cunt like lemon or something


 so thwir going to be marters n not cover the few nights? Twats hope half the site gets nicked


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

Woohoo missus just rang to tell me shes been offered a job shes just gone for! No more working for Robbie! Stay at home dad it is then


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2015)

fuck no's why but my lappy keeps switching to airplane mode, i.e turning off the fucking wifi, its pissing me off was gonna buy bt fon for a while today, now stuck in mc'd's trying to order some fucking drugs.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Woohoo missus just rang to tell me shes been offered a job shes just gone for! No more working for Robbie! Stay at home dad it is then


welcome to the club mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Woohoo missus just rang to tell me shes been offered a job shes just gone for! No more working for Robbie! Stay at home dad it is then


Wank, i got offered a job yesterday but only 550 qeekly gf wants me to take it but its family that got ir for me so id have to be straight laced shirt tie computer all day n after 6 months ur on for keeps n pay goes up great blah blah but i meed to do a ton more courses like sage n all that faoot retarded crap iz gotz my ecdl n java wat else u want u cunt


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wank, i got offered a job yesterday but only 550 qeekly gf wants me to take it but its family that got ir for me so id have to be straight laced shirt tie computer all day n after 6 months ur on for keeps n pay goes up great blah blah but i meed to do a ton more courses like sage n all that faoot retarded crap iz gotz my ecdl n java wat else u want u cunt


Take the job , walk in with ya clogs on , stamp on a pc and kick a monitor , tell them to shove sage up there arse and walk out ..... lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> so thwir going to be marters n not cover the few nights? Twats hope half the site gets nicked


After I'd booked my flight home they rang me pleading with me to stay, promised me the full 7 days pay and theyd refund my flight, just like that! Chancing there fuckin arm they wer with the not paying the weekend. I told them too late, it's the principle of the thing m8, let them treat u like a cunt once then they'll thinks it's ok for the future. Fuck them!


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

sage is a piece of piss laxx, at least the version i use. it is very intuitively designed like an apple product lol. 550 potatoes is a decent wage man, surely you could get a new pair of clogs with no holes in?

robbie, when you said indiana bubblegum i thought you meant the original cutting from indiana lol, these seed companies and their copyright infringements! any ideas what slh you used to make the cross with?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Dont mean tofeed gs ego but his journals are pretty indept n he does vids..very helpful ones of the whole setup..hed be good at ahoqing ur ahit to its full potential...again ghbs a wanker but he can grow


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well I'm ready for take off, laters


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dont mean tofeed gs ego but his journals are pretty indept n he does vids..very helpful ones of the whole setup..hed be good at ahoqing ur ahit to its full potential...again ghbs a wanker but he can grow



yeah i'd ahoq the shit out of your beans robbie, honest!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Well I'm ready for take off, laters


"Please make sure your tray is fixed in the upright position, that you are not blocking the aisles with any bags and that you have a direct view of the hostesses chests/arses"


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> yeah i'd ahoq the shit out of your beans robbie, honest!


dint tofeed gs ego anymore lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> After I'd booked my flight home they rang me pleading with me to stay, promised me the full 7 days pay and theyd refund my flight, just like that! Chancing there fuckin arm they wer with the not paying the weekend. I told them too late, it's the principle of the thing m8, let them treat u like a cunt once then they'll thinks it's ok for the future. Fuck them!


Ur a top lad hydro, cunts will always stomp on u to get what they want..goodluck on em finding skilled tradesmen that fast.. Ones that speak engliah anyways


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> "Please make sure your tray is fixed in the upright position, that you are not blocking the aisles with any bags and that you have a direct view of the hostesses chests/arses"


Hostess??? She's a fuckin sow ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Hostess??? She's a fuckin sow ffs


Any cute passengers you can leer at instead?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 10, 2015)

just dont drink a bottle of vods with 5-6 2mg clonzepam hydro, then cunt off the whole crew, all surrounding passengers and get nicked on landing lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> robbie, when you said indiana bubblegum i thought you meant the original cutting from indiana lol, these seed companies and their copyright infringements! any ideas what slh you used to make the cross with?


The slh is lemon skunk x ssh ... same as ghs i think ... it waa awhile back i think made by shadrack of surefire seeds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hows it going with that page lemon? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> sage is a piece of piss laxx, at least the version i use. it is very intuitively designed like an apple product lol. 550 potatoes is a decent wage man, surely you could get a new pair of clogs with no holes in?
> 
> robbie, when you said indiana bubblegum i thought you meant the original cutting from indiana lol, these seed companies and their copyright infringements! any ideas what slh you used to make the cross with?


Ots the mundane repetitive shit that drives me bonkers like ecdl,payroll spreadsheets they can all suck my cock but if gf keeps pushing.ive no other option i suppose...fact that you compare it to apple in itself is a deterrent...u run a loading bay or sometjing dont u..think u mwntioned somwthing like that before.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Which ones dude pm me


Mods read mails pm emails lads


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Any cute passengers you can leer at instead?


N het swiftly escorted off thw plane


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just dont drink a bottle of vods with 5-6 2mg clonzepam hydro, then cunt off the whole crew, all surrounding passengers and get nicked on landing lmao


Hes callimg.u out hydro show him how ua iriah do it beer bong thw vodka,8 2mg n avenge your ancestors like a mother fucking bizzerker(bizzerkers were the biggest of the bihhest vikings they would feed em flyogatic (red mushroom with white spots) before battle n tie two axs to their hands
n as the heavy heavy trip set in they let em run into battlw feild lol..ill find a pic


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

Im near Nottingham bro . You could of lodged here at weekends for free lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

i use the accounts and payroll online version lax, it's the bollocks.

i can basically log on anywhere in the world,

it does run a bit slow at times and i only utilise half of the features but it does make life a lot easier. probly would do my nut using all of the features they have on there but so long as i have a list of who owes what it's all good lol.

i sell pretty niche building materials, it pays the bills but i doubt i'll ever be a millionaire from it, you never know though!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> certainly sounds promising, anything i get tho will be getting run 12/12FS with non canna specific nutes so if ur ok with that im ok with a bit of typing lol


I dont know how well they would work 12/12 fs tbh ... i know the nl5xg13hp88 (shit really needs a name) grows really short and flowers quick so probably wouldnt yield well 12/12 fs... 

Ive got a beast growing 12/12 from seed at minute... skunk91 from bodhi ... its been on 12/12 for 45 days now and has only just started to bud lol ... its about 4 ft and like a xmas tree lol ... never had a 12/12 from seed grow like it before


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I dont know how well they would work 12/12 fs tbh ... i know the nl5xg13hp88 (shit really needs a name) grows really short and flowers quick so probably wouldnt yield well 12/12 fs...
> 
> Ive got a beast growing 12/12 from seed at minute... skunk91 from bodhi ... its been on 12/12 for 45 days now and has only just started to bud lol ... its about 4 ft and like a xmas tree lol ... never had a 12/12 from seed grow like it before


providing it gives me 2oz a plant 12/12FS im fine with it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> i use the accounts and payroll online version lax, it's the bollocks.
> 
> i can basically log on anywhere in the world,
> 
> ...


Might pic ur brain if i take it on if u dont mind but GUI have come a long way when i wrote code id use notpad then i discovered ellipsis secy so xy prpgram lile dreamweaver some programs are a god send...who needs millions man? When.youve what u need


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

thats em but no viking had horns that was monks fear mongering the ppl


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> i use the accounts and payroll online version lax, it's the bollocks.
> 
> i can basically log on anywhere in the world,
> 
> ...


might have to drum you up for some work soon then lol, gonna go all Uship/shipping wars on ya asses lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> might have to drum you up for some work soon then lol, gonna go all Uship/shipping wars on ya asses lmao


Is this the tuhing u wantwd to higher blackhats to kill thw composition? Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the tuhing u wantwd to higher blackhats to kill thw composition? Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2015)

Be back later dudes ... missus is home so gotta act all impressed n shit .....


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

you are a bit far out from me like ribena lol. i do quite a bit down your neck of the woods but coming unless you had a job coming up here it wouldn't pay would it?.

just doing the last of the case studies for the cpc training bollocks, it makes me wonder how there can be so many drivers on the road!. i think of myself as being intelligent and i'm struggling with some of this shit, god knows how some of these thick as two short plankers got through the test.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> you are a bit far out from me like ribena lol. i do quite a bit down your neck of the woods but coming unless you had a job coming up here it wouldn't pay would it?.
> 
> just doing the last of the case studies for the cpc training bollocks, it makes me wonder how there can be so many drivers on the road!. i think of myself as being intelligent and i'm struggling with some of this shit, god knows how some of these thick as two short plankers got through the test.


thats what i was thinking, return load if i happen to be coming up your way, im sure we can sort something out that would benefit both of us in due course

out of interest tho what kinda rates you pay on getting stuff down this end of the country? box/half pallet/pallet etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3368689


I do apologise my kind sir
.the
Instance i was referring to was u recently mentioned highering hackers (tv term) real terms , white hat ==good "hacker" black hat== not good" hacker" or cracker or cryptographer code breaker whatever u wanna call it...would probably be a script kiddy (all tools are easy to find n use even RAT (VERY FUN))


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I do apologise my kind sir
> .the
> Instance i was referring to was u recently mentioned highering hackers (tv term) real terms , white hat ==good "hacker" black hat== not good" hacker" or cracker or cryptographer code breaker whatever u wanna call it...would probably be a script kiddy (all tools are easy to find n use even RAT (VERY FUN))


Erm I havent mentioned hackers mate............at all.................ever.....................are you high?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not wrecked enough to understand you lot.  

guess I'll see Lemon at spanabis pretty soon then !?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh im vwry high could of sworn aftwr zeddd got banned someone said we should higher a hacker n someone said it costs 200 quid n when asked how you knew u (or some other new member was defo a 'noob')said u were thinking of starting an online business but wanted to rid thw competition


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh im vwry high could of sworn aftwr zeddd got banned someone said we should higher a hacker n someone said it costs 200 quid n when asked how you knew u (or some other new member was defo a 'noob')said u were thinking of starting an online business but wanted to rid thw competition


No that was Rambo mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm not wrecked enough to understand you lot.
> 
> guess I'll see Lemon at spanabis pretty soon then !?


 Im not wrecked at all lol, aint had a smoke in weeks


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 10, 2015)

Following this thread is making my head hurt. 

It's like walking into 'the room' at a party where _everyone_ is wasted on _everything_ and they all know each other and you're just looking for a place to chill. Is this the place to chill? Or is some seriously fucked up shit about to kick off? I can never tell.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> Following this thread is making my head hurt.
> 
> It's like walking into 'the room' at a party where _everyone_ is wasted on _everything_ and they all know each other and you're just looking for a place to chill. Is this the place to chill? Or is some seriously fucked up shit about to kick off? I can never tell.


No this is just Tuesday


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No this is just Tuesday


 Kicking off reserved for weekends?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No that was Rambo mate


Yeah he mentioned it but thwn someonw else looking it up (for somwtjing unrelated)as they said they were gonna setup a site n get hackers to kill the. Comp but if i can find thw pm rambo sent me saying zeddd get banned ill find asill have a timw n date...mightnot beuinnot accusing u now i just wanna provw thia happened ive bewn ao high lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Im not wrecked at all lol, aint had a smoke in weeks


telling me you fully got every post the last few pages haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> Kicking off reserved for weekends?


No kicking off is solely reserved for when yanks,mods,or bullshitters appear..................talking of that i wonder how lemons getting on creating his page? lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> telling me you fully got every post the last few pages haha


I spent near on 20years working the doors n in pubs listening to morons dribble across the bar at me after too many wife beaters........this in here is childs play lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

hahah ok tbh it was just lax's posts looking more like a pgp sig


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ok tbh it was just lax's posts looking more like a pgp sig


I thought it was more reminiscent of when a drunken cat walks across a keyboard lmao


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Another hour or so and I'll be lying havin a day like relax, doin fuckal but gettin monged, I've been off weed for near a full 24hr period now lol, that's a big step for me!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

R1bn4 said:


> No kicking off is solely reserved for when yanks,mods,or bullshitters appear..................talking of that i wonder how lemons getting on creating his page? lmao


Well this Is wots happened so far ic3.....

Facebook was not happy with us using a personal page for business so they have forced us to make a page for londoncitygenetics but all it seems u can do there is like and follow the posts.......

I have been sent a backup archive from facebook but it seems you cannot add back the friends......

Can one of u lott please look it up to see if its showing here is th3 link


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 10, 2015)

Theres no fuckin link addy wen using app.....

Is this it???

https://m.facebook.com/londoncity.genetics


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Another hour or so and I'll be lying havin a day like relax, doin fuckal but gettin monged, I've been off weed for near a full 24hr period now lol, that's a big step for me!


nah not unless you've a load of Valium loool come.down south n we get twittered..wait no I forgot I'm on the wagon again lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

78 ppl like it now let's monitor the ips daily n find lem.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Must be wrong.mate went back to the whole day of Thursday 26th n not even mention of zeddd getting banned the mods must of deleted it n in pm I remember newuser saying who got banned so I know it happened just not the hiring black hats so a retract that statement I can't prove it


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

trying to find anything more than a week old on this site is impossible! i think the mods delete 50% of posts at random because i have had loads of pictures uploaded to the site just disaappear, it's one thing deleting offensive posts but deleting grow related info is sacrilige!.
again, another reason to share videos instead of uploading to this place.

just been to water the plants and do a few transplants, hacked a shitload of growth off the gringo as it was starting to get a bit ball shaped, she's gonna have to do some tricks if she is gonna put out half a box now, she's got about ten nodes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone notice how much they delete? everything about mods reading posts zedds getting banned all that shit they deleted 
Fucking s easy cunts n I know it happened.ed I've the pm from newuser!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> trying to find anything more than a week old on this site is impossible! i think the mods delete 50% of posts at random because i have had loads of pictures uploaded to the site just disaappear, it's one thing deleting offensive posts but deleting grow related info is sacrilige!.
> again, another reason to share videos instead of uploading to this place.
> 
> just been to water the plants and do a few transplants, hacked a shitload of growth off the gringo as it was starting to get a bit ball shaped, she's gonna have to do some tricks if she is gonna put out half a box now, she's got about ten nodes lol


i know it happened Cuz I thought instant ban mentioning getting black hatters to fuck shit up n naming prices may not be the lad I thought it was but it was definitely said n zeddd was definitely banned some cases weeks are deletes at a time..ok on other threads but this threads popular info as radon as it is has alot of benefit to the growing community especially English strain wise n all that.. Dude I lost ever pic of my first fucking grow on this site wasn't much to look at but was my first fucking grow n not even a were updating save ur shit just wipe fu k u for ur dedication to this site


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

did zeddd get the chop while I was away last week? what's the scoop?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

most of you lads weren't here when we went over to the new look riu. shit was fucked up left right n center. everyone's pics switched around in threads. everyone lost all their albums.


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

go to toke and talk and see what they get away with, bullshit if you ask me!.
i think it's because this thread is top of the list so new users are more likely to click on this than a thread down the bottom end. they would hate to think that new users are being broken in by the uk gang with our blue tongue and fascist attitudes 

not just that but it is a hell of a lot easier for the mods to check up on us too, that little mouse scroll to the bottom takes at least a second.


thats what i'm on about don, when they tried to make it all facebooky like, i had loads of BB pics that simply vanished, now all they can do is delete my youtube link, they can't delete my vids unless they get really nasty, but i'm sure i wouldn't upset any of them that badly.


btw zedd is back and larger than life, he was saying he got glassed tother day and his mrs was wanting to jump on him instead of get him to the hossy, fucking women!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

fuck me a lot happens in a week. birds love a bit of post aggro sex eh. pheromoaaaans hahaha

aye that's what pissed me off the most, all the pics of the creation of the strains gone.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2015)

well ive got an infected cut from the cunt and I don't do antibiotics, vaping on the cheese lemon cross, very high very long stone and a creeper stone, threads picked up a bit must be all the drugs everyones doing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

understand the argument for not taking them zeddd man but surely its a good idea if it's infected mate. septicaemia kills

I've been pretty bad lately spent fri sat and sunday on it to a degree. am expecting to be a mess tomorrow or thursday. 

Though I might get Zues to save me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2015)

next project is a seed sog in 11 ltre pots x16 under a 600, the clone sog is yielding 21 oz off a 600 a seed one could pop 26 if done right


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> understand the argument for not taking them zeddd man but surely its a good idea if it's infected mate. septicaemia kills
> 
> I've been pretty bad lately spent fri sat and sunday on it to a degree. am expecting to be a mess tomorrow or thursday.
> 
> Though I might get Zues to save me


I make colloidal silver works better thanks for the concern its just I havnt got any in so am rubbing vitc on it and its calming the fuk down was rolling on a pub toilet floor so not the cleanest of fights


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

i don't think you'll catch me ever taking antibiotics again unless i'm un-concious on a hospital bed lol. 
i took a small course of amoxy a few months back and i still haven't got over that shit, my skin is fucked up, keep coming out in rashes and itchy seems like i have had a cold ever since too.

seed run sog is a bit of a ballache though surely? keeping them all the same height etc, you'd have to do a shitload of seeds too to guarantee 16 females lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Remember that val I'd ordered as a sample with super stealth but arrived in a blister in a normal envelope? same place I got the codeine from anyways I complained saying first order was superb blah blah u popped a pill in an envelope in the blister wtf so he asked for addy n apologied so guess who's gettingpre free stuff lol gave a different addy just incase lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> Kicking off reserved for weekends?


this isn't kicking off we're havin a laugh luv


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

Busier than a whores cunt in here today ha  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Another hour or so and I'll be lying havin a day like relax, doin fuckal but gettin monged, I've been off weed for near a full 24hr period now lol, that's a big step for me!


just had 2 more vals chop chop


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Busier than a whores cunt in here today ha  lol


this is how it was when I first joined was suppose to be even wilder b4 Propper mad heads if rambo gets ousted he'll tell a few stories


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> this is how it was when I first joined was suppose to be even wilder b4 Propper mad heads if rambo gets ousted he'll tell a few stories


His told me a couple all rite .. i hav read sum amount of stuff on this site fck im hear over 5 yrs now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> His told me a couple all rite .. i hav read sum amount of stuff on this site fck im hear over 5 yrs now


Yeah keep forgetting ur here longer than I lol I read the Irish thread but a few pages of this first name I saw was either yorkie or Don n stopped about page 100 or so loool.. .even was reading a canna coco thread on here ages back n was noob Don talking coco fun seeing the progression of some ppl on here when u see some epic old posts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

hahah the good old days. i'd be lying if i said i remembered em tbh


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

only noobs read a thread form the start, i did the club 600 back in the day. i think if you tried again from the start you would never reach the end it goes that fast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

lax man i started with a fire hazard in an alcove covered with a bedsheet. no extraction/filtration nowt, with towels over the windows to keep the glare in. and I was sleeping in the same room haha fucksake looking back it's amazing I ever got laid. telling birds to deal with lights on at 7 hahahah


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

I've no vals relax so can't keep up m8 lol, my arse has hit the sofa now tho so that's me for a while


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well ive got an infected cut from the cunt and I don't do antibiotics, vaping on the cheese lemon cross, very high very long stone and a creeper stone, threads picked up a bit must be all the drugs everyones doing lol


what happened for you to get glassed? nosy i know but curiosity got the better of me lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> i don't think you'll catch me ever taking antibiotics again unless i'm un-concious on a hospital bed lol.
> i took a small course of amoxy a few months back and i still haven't got over that shit, my skin is fucked up, keep coming out in rashes and itchy seems like i have had a cold ever since too.
> 
> seed run sog is a bit of a ballache though surely? keeping them all the same height etc, you'd have to do a shitload of seeds too to guarantee 16 females lol


you may have a mild penicillin allergy?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

My first grow was in a 4ft x 4ft plywood box I built in the parents garage lol. They never knew until I got home one day from work and my da says I see you've taken up gardening lol. Shortly after that I moved it to my bedroom. My da always said you better not let ur ma find out, but fuck it it told her, she said not to be telling my da lol. For months the two knew about it but didn't think the other one did and never mentioned it too each other, was funny as fuck when I brought it up in front of the both of them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lax man i started with a fire hazard in an alcove covered with a bedsheet. no extraction/filtration nowt, with towels over the windows to keep the glare in. and I was sleeping in the same room haha fucksake looking back it's amazing I never got laid. telling birds to deal with lights on at 7 hahahah


jesus thought I was ghetto..ap nt my first grow being told is was shit by everyone in here for about the whole crop..good times


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

lol my first grow was in a dusty flat loft, 6 NL under a 400w, no tent, fan,filter anything, just plants under a light in the loft, stunk the whole street out lmao, there wasnt even floor in the loft, just nailed a sheet of plywood to the beams n chucked everything on that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you may have a mild penicillin allergy?


if ur who I think u are u were right about my egg allergy was a small allergy to penicillin have to go to docs for ever shot for that very reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

@ yorkie thanks again elementary is insane n sooo many episodes.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone notice that when taking cuts off the zlh, seems to be with me the bigger the cut the quicker it roots?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Need to get in the cupboard tonight n lollipop the 6 in bottles....oh n i spose you cunts will want a pic as well lmao

edit: oh n ive gotta get some of the DPQ seeds started off as well


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Thought that was In general with cuts, bigger the better? Greater energy source to fees till she roots...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Need to get in the cupboard tonight n lollipop the 6 in bottles....oh n i spose you cunts will want a pic as well lmao


droopyless pics pls fuck it got my phone back I'll hop up pics tonight woot woot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> droopyless pics pls fuck it got my phone back I'll hop up pics tonight woot woot


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thought that was In general with cuts, bigger the better? Greater energy source to fees till she roots...


I dunno m8, never noticed it before but did on the lemon this time. Fuckin things seem to be takin ages. My 15 pots and a few other bits should be here tomoro, wanna get them potted up ASAP


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

you should have an 8x4 man, have you no room for anything bigger than what you got now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> My first grow was in a 4ft x 4ft plywood box I built in the parents garage lol. They never knew until I got home one day from work and my da says I see you've taken up gardening lol. Shortly after that I moved it to my bedroom. My da always said you better not let ur ma find out, but fuck it it told her, she said not to be telling my da lol. For months the two knew about it but didn't think the other one did and never mentioned it too each other, was funny as fuck when I brought it up in front of the both of them lol


I was out friday night and my pal pitched up and says he's got some on the go. his missus put the kibosh on it donkeys back. so after a bit of shop I says so how you get the missus to come round to it. turn out he hasn't he just wait for her to go to work and up into the loft the mad fucker. she'll have his nuts if she twigs


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

they love nothing better than being spoiled by the riches growing brings. if he can hide it for 2 months i'm sure she'll come round to it lol

be a pita growing in a loft i reckon, especially if you have an old house


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> you should have an 8x4 man, have you no room for anything bigger than what you got now?


That was years ago ghb, I've changed shit loadsa times by now. Was running a room with 2 big 9 pot wilmas and 3 600ws, but this meant I had to keep mothers and clones elsewhere. That shit all went tits up when I lost my mothers so now in that room I've a 1.5m tent and a 1m tent, one for cloning and shit and one with 1 big 9 pot in it with 2 600ws, yeilds are well down but it's easier


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

he's a stay at yem dad so it's not so bad but the bairns getting older and soon as he's into everything he can;t exactly be up in the loft with the girls for ages at a time lol. unless he's got the nipper caged hahah he's 7 weeks this week. his missus is like mine doesn't do any drugs and our mutual besty got pinched for it a few year back so it's all a bit stressful for her. not to mention her jobs gov one lol. I told him he best not get pinched.


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That was years ago ghb, I've changed shit loadsa times by now. Was running a room with 2 big 9 pot wilmas and 3 600ws, but this meant I had to keep mothers and clones elsewhere. That shit all went tits up when I lost my mothers so now in that room I've a 1.5m tent and a 1m tent, one for cloning and shit and one with 1 big 9 pot in it with 2 600ws, yeilds are well down but it's easier


fair play, dunno why i thought you only had a 4x4 and 1x600 lol

getting clones is the biggest bitch isnt it? if you don't have a reliable source you may as well not grow, for money related purposes anyway. what sort of hoods do you use to spread light in that size tent, it's a bit of a funny shape for only two lights



Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's a stay at yem dad so it's not so bad but the bairns getting older and soon as he's into everything he can;t exactly be up in the loft with the girls for ages at a time lol. unless he's got the nipper caged hahah he's 7 weeks this week. his missus is like mine doesn't do any drugs and our mutual besty got pinched for it a few year back so it's all a bit stressful for her. not to mention her jobs gov one lol. I told him he best not get pinched.


so long as he is safe, that's all that matters, these kids don't feed themselves lol

my mrs has literally only recently came round to the fact that growing weed is the done thing, only cause all her mates fellas are doing it too. the whole fucking country is at it!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

@the irsih lads, drugs are legal in ireland til thursday lol

http://www.thejournal.ie/tds-emergency-laws-drugs-1983239-Mar2015/


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's a stay at yem dad so it's not so bad but the bairns getting older and soon as he's into everything he can;t exactly be up in the loft with the girls for ages at a time lol. unless he's got the nipper caged hahah he's 7 weeks this week. his missus is like mine doesn't do any drugs and our mutual besty got pinched for it a few year back so it's all a bit stressful for her. not to mention her jobs gov one lol. I told him he best not get pinched.


At some point she'll twig on, no chance he'll get away with it for loadsa grows. To not get caught he'd have to stop and while he's gettin away with it that won't happen so she'll twig eventually.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

aye that's it long as he's safe n all that eh. think she was on to him about the dollars he was lashing for it anyway. she's not daft she'll suss him straight off when he's not spending on gear and got loads haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3368742


then stop thinking


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> fair play, dunno why i thought you only had a 4x4 and 1x600 lol
> 
> getting clones is the biggest bitch isnt it? if you don't have a reliable source you may as well not grow, for money related purposes anyway. what sort of hoods do you use to spread light in that size tent, it's a bit of a funny shape for only two lights
> 
> ...


It's the biggest bastard ever m8, havin clones at hand all the time and as many as you want would be great lol. The guys house I was using for the mothers, the cunt killed them cos he wernt gettin enough outta it, long old story! 

I'm just using the most basic cheapest wings I had for years lol, always thought of changin them but just never got round to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was out friday night and my pal pitched up and says he's got some on the go. his missus put the kibosh on it donkeys back. so after a bit of shop I says so how you get the missus to come round to it. turn out he hasn't he just wait for her to go to work and up into the loft the mad fucker. she'll have his nuts if she twigs


man with my missus her dad's a german cop sos sister but once I mentioned how much I'd save a week she was happy out all u need to talk with women is numbers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

preaching to the choir lad. now i'm downed tools my lass has deffo noticed we aint rockafella no more. barely afford me habits ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @the irsih lads, drugs are legal in ireland til thursday lol
> 
> http://www.thejournal.ie/tds-emergency-laws-drugs-1983239-Mar2015/


wouldn't chance it,court costs alone are a loss


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> preaching to the choir lad. now i'm downed tools my lass has deffo noticed we aint rockafella no more. barely afford me habits ffs


mine done smoke either but she's started lately on the vape after I removed the burning aspect...biiiiig cashflow difference especially when it cos to new look n primark.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

mine tried edibles once, was a disaster. I'm never giving her owt again. lass went proper parra, only other time was a few crimbo's back she kissed me after a sesh n her lips went numb haha she thought she was gonna wig out asking will i get high aaaagggh laughed me back off while trying to have quietest wank known to man in the scratcher next to her, fun times...


----------



## ghb (Mar 10, 2015)

i used to smoke weed with my mrs then get all fruity and she would turn on me and say shit like; are you always this horny when your stoned?and it kills the mood a bit so i'd push her head down to shut her up ffs. then she would start laughing at nothing saying it felt like she was on a ship moving all the time, stfu push head down again. rinse and repeat.

now i just keep it to myself cause that fucking laugh is piercing! she is a teacher too so she has to be all responsible and not a filthy druggie!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

Alright lads how are we see lemons pooped back in for a while .......now then how do we use this formulex on cuttings then? Do u must make up a litre or so and soak em in that or do u spray em with it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

We're all filthy druggies


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine tried edibles once, was a disaster. I'm never giving her owt again. lass went proper parra, only other time was a few crimbo's back she kissed me after a sesh n her lips went numb haha she thought she was gonna wig out asking will i get high aaaagggh laughed me back off while trying to have quietest wank known to man in the scratcher next to her, fun times...


i gave half a cookie to mine n zeddd freaked me out after saying how much stronger it is...best bets a volcano with a nice fruity indica n some wine n a lame flick.. Keeping in mind my gf smokes my pot now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> We're all filthy druggies


even the Gfs are the same shits been hilarious on here today man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

Its not been hilarious in mybhoushold today I woke up at 3 Mrs is fuming lol won't accept apology told her to fucknof and put my fist thru door now its all cut open and hurts lol....I told her next time she can stay up till 5am chopping plants I've had enough only proposed last year I'm about ready to fuckin 0 1 2 1 do one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha lax I'm not getting my lass into my stash... And volcano hah that shit twists my melon I don't want her going all jon snow on me.

so this lad was sposed to take a pink lemon snip today n didn't my bags honking on the bus. I've a bloody nutradol in there n I can still smell it.

rush hour too its gonna fill when I hit toon. Should be interesting.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @the irsih lads, drugs are legal in ireland til thursday lol
> 
> http://www.thejournal.ie/tds-emergency-laws-drugs-1983239-Mar2015/


Im goin to smoke a j outside copshop il let yas know how i get on


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> wouldn't chance it,court costs alone are a loss


Fckn pussy ... u sure ur irish ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im goin to smoke a j outside copshop il let yas know how i get on


I take this bak it wont work ... on the other had im off to the copshop to drop a few disco biscuits


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha lax I'm not getting my lass into my stash... And volcano hah that shit twists my melon I don't want her going all jon snow on me.
> 
> so this lad was sposed to take a pink lemon snip today n didn't my bags honking on the bus. I've a bloody nutradol in there n I can still smell it.
> 
> rush hour too its gonna fill when I hit toon. Should be interesting.


lol i remember doing that back in the day, no. 63 to fenham lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

So made a few quid on cheltnem tday meself any1 else bak ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

You see it all in fenham like haha


R1b3n4 said:


> lol i remember doing that back in the day, no. 63 to fenham lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just been outside perving up an old working girl, id still get inside her in spite of her age lol lmao.......


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just been outside perving up an old working girl, id still get inside her in spite of her age lolView attachment 3368868 lmao.......


Ahh the lil bettsie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I take this bak it wont work ... on the other had im off to the copshop to drop a few disco biscuits


man public disorder "mentally unsound" or as they say of u sound mind menace to society waaaaaay. 2 many ways to fuck u over n they'll do it n they can afford it you'll get off free maybe but itwillcost u alot and you'll definitely be know for doing drugs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Bizzle u lazy twat u pic it up? Are u Blinded by the lights??


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> man public disorder "mentally unsound" or as they say of u sound mind menace to society waaaaaay. 2 many ways to fuck u over n they'll do it n they can afford it you'll get off free maybe but itwillcost u alot and you'll definitely be know for doing drugs


Sorry ma wnt do it  fck ur missus really musta grabd ya by the balls the other day ha ... gud boy lax ha lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nah mate I grow cannabis I gotta be smart, low key, clean cut say hello,sir so on... I'm all for it being legal n I've a wild wild youth but ur getting to an age where u have to no real cop attention especially with ur job ur great possible logistics but not of ur known for still doing ddrugs especially at those rallies pplspliff up show their faces cams are everywhere what if there is a major crack down...death by association man.low key,full ninja.he says on a public forum


yeah i dont even smoke outside of my house for that very reason an very few ppl know i even smoke weed outside of ppl who pick up from me etc, had our caretaker moaning at me the other day about all these damn druggies n why cant they be more like me n some of the other residents etc etc lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nah mate I grow cannabis I gotta be smart, low key, clean cut say hello,sir so on... I'm all for it being legal n I've a wild wild youth but ur getting to an age where u have to no real cop attention especially with ur job ur great possible logistics but not of ur known for still doing ddrugs especially at those rallies pplspliff up show their faces cams are everywhere what if there is a major crack down...death by association man.low key,full ninja.he says on a public forum


Chill man was just havin abit of lauf  holy shit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

That's how u want it man we aint criminals we smoke n grow..(n take every drug we can get our hands on lol) but nobody knows we're just the guys with the nice TV n hols lok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Like visiting ur family


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Or jews


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

nah my fam are a bit screw loose crackers but not villains.

I'm the black(&white) sheep.

Jews? Not had much if any dealings with em. I'm too old testament for them.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bizzle u lazy twat u pic it up? Are u Blinded by the lights??


 sick tune lol...no I made the cunts re deliver it think I'm gonna go up there mek em do their job twice in say lol can't wait to get it gonna run it on600 for a while then around week 4 flower boom wack her on a 1000 then overdrive baby lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

That just means they're doing a good gob lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> sick tune lol...no I made the cunts re deliver it think I'm gonna go up there mek em do their job twice in say lol can't wait to get it gonna run it on600 for a while then around week 4 flower boom wack her on a 1000 then overdrive baby lol


no man don't be a fucking pussy you've a 1000w bulb n ballast if ur running her at 600w throw a 600w in but please boom the 1000w BEAST n wtf happened to the pics better be setup ready for that bulb mr lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought it was best when I got done then had to pay a victims surcharge.....I asked my solicitor whos the victim..couldn't get an answer lol.cumts the lot of em


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> no man don't be a fucking pussy you've a 1000w bulb n ballast if ur running her at 600w throw a 600w in but please boom the 1000w BEAST n wtf happened to the pics better be setup ready for that bulb mr lol


wait i read ir again This a good idea lol excuse my post


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I thought it was best when I got done then had to pay a victims surcharge.....I asked my solicitor whos the victim..couldn't get an answer lol.cumts the lot of em


ghetto u keep ur kids fed so does everyone else in here we don't go stabbing cunts we aren't the criminals...just socially Inept


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Fucking pleased Gfs cooking I'm wankered I've a strip gone n lads u have to admit it w I th my wankered I'm fairly coherent


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2015)

just smile and carry on, grow and smoke weed until you get stopped imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fuvkin dam right keep grow in they'll never keep us down lol....got me a lovely little bit of cola tempted to do a bit of freebase naughty naughty


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuvkin dam right keep grow in they'll never keep us down lol....got me a lovely little bit of cola tempted to do a bit of freebase naughty naughty


post me some lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuvkin dam right keep grow in they'll never keep us down lol....got me a lovely little bit of cola tempted to do a bit of freebase naughty naughty


ur sending me star wars anyways


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hahahaha if I had enough I would send you some geez I've only tried it twice now 1st time sort of worked 2nd time worked blew me head off lol but had a very slight burnt taste to it so think I heated too long??? yes relax you star wars freak I've got em for ya


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well that was a fuck about lol looks like I got a nice lump of clean rock tho if it dries out lol.. saves me self a nice Montana line again tho just in case all fails lol......just been and butchers the bloomers as well I've a Jakes d a psycho a SK x dp and a mystery lol don't know if its exo or a sk x dp lol looks like it is a cut tho ahhh fuck knows its ganja


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 10, 2015)

A jakes dream leaf this is a small one such a lovely plant to grow hope the buds just as nice, some of the fans are bigger than my face she's only had about 5 weeks veg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahahaha if I had enough I would send you some geez I've only tried it twice now 1st time sort of worked 2nd time worked blew me head off lol but had a very slight burnt taste to it so think I heated too long??? yes relax you star wars freak I've got em for ya


you fucking know this!! I'm worse than rambo for star wars


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

The force is wit u lax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

All about 4 star wars to get the morning going..story lads


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Giz us a job Irish I'll sit in the van n skin up when are u going to Barcelona?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Giz us a job Irish I'll sit in the van n skin up when are u going to Barcelona?


Man id giv u a job if i was the boss  nxt week il be of to barca cant fckn wait


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Then tell hydro to " giz us a job job" u have to say it like that btw lol 
If
I've any starwars left I'll send u one or 2 if ur planning a mad one will help the comedown..alone


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

@hydro why won't u giz us a job yet u Giz Irish a job...it's Cuz
iz be a PROPPER SOUTHERNERRRRRRR innit


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Then tell hydro to " giz us a job job" u have to say it like that btw lol of I've any stalwarts left I'll send u one or 2 if ur planning a mad one will help the comedown


Ahh i should be alri man ha il hav lots to smoke .. spannabis is on


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> @hydro why won't u giz us a job yet u Giz Irish a job...it's Cuz
> iz be a PROPPER SOUTHERNERRRRRRR innit


No its cause i iz a PROPPPEERR SOUTHERNEERRR ... and u know thiz man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

All drugs are illegal again hopefully ppl aren't associated with drugs now (he says taking 4 diaz in the morning)... Ur family iz proper southerner ur basically up north lad


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> All drugs are illegal again hopefully ppl aren't associated with drugs now (he says taking 4 diaz in the morning)... Ur family iz proper southerner ur basically up north lad


Nahh man we all know proper irishmen cme from the big smoke


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> All drugs are illegal again hopefully ppl aren't associated with drugs now (he says taking 4 diaz in the morning)... Ur family iz proper southerner ur basically up north lad


Do u take them in a ceral bowl wit milk in the mornin just so u feel like ur havin a breakie ???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Check out what the gf got me how sweet is this for a coaster ur not a wild child till ur coasters reflect your inner wild child. ...look we'll all know my area is about as Irish as it gets with its wank shinn fein crap all over the place with "this is our country" next to a paki shop lol bless Irish n our stupidity that sees no bounds forgetting we once were the polish of the world the work horses looked down on


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Do u take them in a ceral bowl wit milk in the mornin just so u feel like ur havin a breakie ???


I've a mate paying 4e a pop if it's genuine In blister so I've promised 3 strips to myself gonna bender on em (don't wanna get dependent)n not take anymore just sell em maybe keep one more strip for my anxiety but think ill go back to the docs for that


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check out what the gf got me how sweet is this for a coaster ur not a wild child till ur coasters reflect your inner wild child. ...look we'll all know my area is about as Irish as it gets with its wank shinn fein crap all over the place with "this is our country" next to a paki shop lol bless Irish n our stupidity that sees no bounds forgetting we once were the polish of the world the work horses looked down on


Nice coaster man  ... the paths round my neck of the woods are paited green white n orange now thts irish for ya ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Look, we're both Irish! Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Look, we're both Irish! Lol


Are u sure ??? I suppose even them northern lads are irish after all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking forward to my reship me better use mbb or I'll be pissed...super stealth is suppose to be fucking super n if I don't get freebies imma be pissed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Are u sure ??? I suppose even them northern lads are irish after all


we didn't get that far...Yet but I suppose we'll vouch for hydro...next time ur in my parts hydro I'll show u a pub so old school they still sell hard sweets,hardware n a few seats outback with a shitty bar that sells cans n u can smoke n all..things ur grandparentz would of drank at Propper old pub...u probably know it Irish being down here


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> we didn't get that far...Yet but I suppose we'll vouch for hydro...next time ur in my parts hydro I'll show u a pub so old school they still sell hard sweets,hardware n a few seats outback with a shitty bar that sells cans n u can smoke n all..things ur grandparentz would of drank at Propper old pub...u probably know it Irish being down here


Ive been in 1 or 2 like that man dnt know if its the 1 ur on about tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

The Rubberbandits called Newstalk live after taking ‘legal ecstasy’… via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/1984696


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> we didn't get that far...Yet but I suppose we'll vouch for hydro...next time ur in my parts hydro I'll show u a pub so old school they still sell hard sweets,hardware n a few seats outback with a shitty bar that sells cans n u can smoke n all..things ur grandparentz would of drank at Propper old pub...u probably know it Irish being down here


lol there was a pub like that in kilkenny(or was it Limerick? cant remember now lol) when i was out there a few years back, curtains across the windows after 7pm( something to do with local history n the garda there-no idea what thats about) and a brace of Corolla AE86`s parked up outside with lads skinning up on the bonnets, soon as we walked in n they discovered we were english we were told to fuck straight back off out again an as we went to try another pub the garda turnt up n made it very clear we wouldnt be served anywhere in the town due to being english so it was probably better to fuck off to another town before he started checking our van for faults etc etc lmao as soon as we drove off we saw the garda sitting outside the first pub with a pint in uniform watching us to make sure we left lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

try kickina paddy outta pub in London, theyd have to close down due to loss of business


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

I asked an irish friend of mine what was normal drinkning and he recs 5 pints a day is normal


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I asked an irish friend of mine what was normal drinkning and he recs 5 pints a day is normal


Aye and I bet that's after graftin all day too


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

Ffs relax is actually looking a job??? See what all these tablets have done to him, he's even got holes in his slippers and everything lads someone needs to help this fucker soon lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye and I bet that's after graftin all day too


nah he was a lazy cunt started at lunch time


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I asked an irish friend of mine what was normal drinkning and he recs 5 pints a day is normal


I generally hav a couple every day its just in the nature of things here


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs relax is actually looking a job??? See what all these tablets have done to him, he's even got holes in his slippers and everything lads someone needs to help this fucker soon lol


turning his nose up at 550 pw as a wage slave ffs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

I found lax his out lookin 4 his star wars figures ha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I generally hav a couple every day its just in the nature of things here


I was doing 140 units a week at one point in my life then I discovered smack, cut down the drinking to neglible levels lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> turning his nose up at 550 pw as a wage slave ffs lol


Aye he should have taken it, I wouldn't pay the cunt half of it if he worked for me


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I was doing 140 units a week at one point in my life then I discovered smack, cut down the drinking to neglible levels lol


140 is that all ??


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 140 is that all ??


its all I could manage mate lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Ey up Lad's.

I see the boy who cried wolf is back with more verbal diarrhoea.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ey up Lad's.
> 
> I see the boy who cried wolf is back with more verbal diarrhoea.


He was asking for u, I thought u two wer big buds


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2015)

Just smoking a joint before I go and do a bit of work for a family member, in other words "unpaid work"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

what's a 140 units in real money? and when did the rubber bandits get old enough for them face rugs?!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He was asking for u, I thought u two wer big buds


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol there was a pub like that in kilkenny(or was it Limerick? cant remember now lol) when i was out there a few years back, curtains across the windows after 7pm( something to do with local history n the garda there-no idea what thats about) and a brace of Corolla AE86`s parked up outside with lads skinning up on the bonnets, soon as we walked in n they discovered we were english we were told to fuck straight back off out again an as we went to try another pub the garda turnt up n made it very clear we wouldnt be served anywhere in the town due to being english so it was probably better to fuck off to another town before he started checking our van for faults etc etc lmao as soon as we drove off we saw the garda sitting outside the first pub with a pint in uniform watching us to make sure we left lol


Aww it's great if ur Irish but the old generation are twats or ppl in tint villages like mine but if ur ever about again ask the youth 20-30s n they'll be sound, cops are dicks so are the Olden crowd... In even further down btw lol I'm talking stick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's 140 units in real money?


Just over 4.6 bottles of Smirnoff.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs relax is actually looking a job??? See what all these tablets have done to him, he's even got holes in his slippers and everything lads someone needs to help this fucker soon lol


i was offered a desk job yesterday man 550 but would bore me nut out so I dunno might get my safe pass again n go tiling like back in the day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> turning his nose up at 550 pw as a wage slave ffs lol


man i was getting alot more before.but that was 70+ hours... I'll be bashed for it bit life's not about dosh once I've enough to live n grow pot for nice hols n shit I'm happy ppl are never happy with what they have...i might still take it but you've no idea how annoying it gets sitting at a computer sooooooo long I prefer hard graft earn ur grade go home boom. n zeddd our rent alone is 800 a month shits pricy over here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 140 is that all ??


remember he's northern..cunt needs new kicks anyways


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Just smoking a joint before I go and do a bit of work for a family member, in other words "unpaid work"


and an ear full as you're doing it..tiled my aunts bathroom 2 days of pure dribble I'd of paid her to shut up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

4.6 bottles of voddy is some pace for weeks swally.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Ever beer bong a ltr of vodka down a park n climb a gate...don't lol remember those old Road brand cordes everyone wore massive rip up long the leg n u think it stopped me heading to the pub..no but I wasn't left in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> our rent alone is 800 a month shits pricy over here


Mine's £550 which works out at €780 and it's only a 2 bed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

funny I just went past the local church. The board says We're a messy church Sunday service 4-6'

I only drink like that around Xmas. Been a good while since I've worked my way through a full bottle tbf.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mine's £550 which works out at €780 and it's only a 2 bed.


3 bed..pay for the area I suppose. Ut when sunshine here had a good job he started helping.the mother with her mortgage so I do need a job tbh but man I don't wanna work lol oh n i pay about 17c per kw n 23 % TAX ON THE GOOD STUFF


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

I can do half a bottle over a couple of hours no bother.

Ice cold from the freezer, drunk in shots is the key.


----------



## ghb (Mar 11, 2015)

i used to neck bottles of voddy for fun back in the day, that was before hangovers though, when you were a teenager a hangover was the stuff of myth lol.

now if i have any kind of spirits im paying for it for 2 days. i only drink with her, otherwise itis strictly ganja


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Mind you I've been trained by the Polish regime over 9 years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> i used to neck bottles of voddy for fun back in the day, that was before hangovers though, when you were a teenager a hangover was the stuff of myth lol.
> 
> now if i have any kind of spirits im paying for it for 2 days


That's why it has to be frozen vodka in shots.

Takes shitload's more to get pissed and there's no hangover.

Regular voddy in a mixer like coke and I can't lie on the floor without holding on after 6 or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd a booze problem use to down that white lighting or white storm cider in Manchester remember like 3 ltr of paint stripper lol just to passout was rehabilitation n pot that helped me get off booze n back on the wagon I'm on again... Emphasis on again lol..Will probably happen again but keep at it n all that jazzz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Polish weddings are 3 day events with only about 5 hours break for a power nap and a wardrobe change between days.


I've got fucking 2 to go to this year!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind you I've been trained by the Polish regime over 9 years.


let's hope it's just the drinking they thought you..I'm onto you.. Spy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Polish weddings are 3 day events with only about 5 hours break for a power nap and a wardrobe change between days.
> 
> 
> I've got fucking 2 to go to this year!!


Try an Irish funeral


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

haha you should see derby day IF we win.... Been a while now like. Fucking shite the toon are.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Do u lads have a "wake" after someone dies like the coffen is in the sitting room.for a day casket open close family n friends only so they can spend their last night home...everyone's smoking fags getting pissed... Weird shit if ur not Irish I suppose but I've had some good times at a wake ur whole close family talking some funny shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> let's hope it's just the drinking they thought you..I'm onto you.. Spy


I said Polish not Russian, lol.

The Poles are allies.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do u lads have a "wake" after someone dies like the coffen is in the sitting room.for a day casket open close family n friends only so they can spend their last night home...everyone's smoking fags getting pissed... Weird shit if ur not Irish I suppose but I've had some good times at a wake ur whole close family talking some funny shit


Depends on family traditions that I think, an old acquaintance of mine died a couple of months ago due to drink and drugs at 35 and they had a wake for him but it's not normal practice over here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I said Polish not Russian, lol.
> 
> The Poles are allies.


or so they say..tad convenient don't you think?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

The Muslims have em thrown in the hole within 24 hours so there's thousands of shallow graves round these parts.

A right selection box of culture we have.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Depends on family traditions that I think, an old acquaintance of mine died a couple of months ago due to drink and drugs at 35 and they had a wake for him but it's not normal practice over here.


was he Catholic? Yeah we've sandwiches n all. Not creepy tbh they clean em up nice n it's just a real happy send off everyone's half cut laughing amount thinking of the mad times remembering some stupid ass storied instead of walking by the church in a q saying goodluck shaking the parents hands saying condolences n that kinda shit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Muslims have em thrown in the hole within 24 hours so there's thousands of shallow graves round these parts.
> 
> A right selection box of culture we have.


that's fucked up I'm an atheist but I've respect for a life lived that in itself is a privilege that needs to be honoured but a shallow grave is an insult in my books now vikings had their shit down


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I said Polish not Russian, lol.
> 
> The Poles are allies.


bet you were routing for Ivan drago in rocky


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> or so they say..tad convenient don't you think?


A couple of little known facts are that the Polish Grom (their SAS) were responsible for stopping Saddam Hussain's men from dumping oil into the sea (so they could set fire to the gulf coastline off Iraq, stopping allied troops from getting to the oilfields) and they were also responsible for locating Saddam Hussain in that hole in the ground so that US troops could go in for the extraction.

Visa application for Poles wanting to enter the USA was supposed to be scrapped by the Yanks as a payment deal.

The Poles got fucked over as usual.




The Polish also broke the Nazi Enigma machine before passing the book (along with a working, reverse engineered Enigma machine) to Bletchley Park over 6 years later.

The Polish mathematician who originally broke Enigma continued to help to Bletchley Park right up to the end of the war.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A couple of little known facts are that the Polish Grom (their SAS) were responsible for stopping Saddam Hussain's men from dumping oil into the sea (so they could set fire to the gulf coastline off Iraq, stopping allied troops from getting to the oilfields) and they were also responsible for locating Saddam Hussain in that hole in the ground so that US troops could go in for the extraction.
> 
> Visa application for Poles wanting to enter the USA was supposed to be scrapped by the Yanks as a payment deal.
> 
> ...


dammit was gonna mention enigma u dick lol don't forget the other great minds like Marie curie...ok was part of Russia at the time but she's polish lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> bet you were routing for Ivan drago in rocky


Lol, you trying to troll me this morning or what Lax!?


Do you not know what the USSR did to Eastern Europe (mainly Poland) after WWII and during The Cold War? (which hasn't actually ended if folk pay attention).

Missed the 'fascist dictatorship of a military communist regime resulting in Marshall law' memo over there eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh I am/was trolling u but tbh I'm now intrigued I know alot of the war but based on school history books if u can link me with any legit literature I'd be greatly appreciated but I know when they divided the lads the Russians lay claim to crimea (crimean got is very pro Russia thanks to Russian money)(the main port or some shit) n other crucial points Poland had but I'd love to hear ur opinion... No homo..sure Russia has most their oil running through Poland n that area don't they?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> .ok was part of Russia at the time


Theaving bastards!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

I was genuinely serious about the info man I'd love a good history read especially if it contradicts recognised "facts"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Theaving bastards!!


let's not get into this said the irish man to the English man lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I am/was trolling u but tbh I'm now intrigued I know alot of the war but based on school history books if u can link me with any legit literature I'd be greatly appreciated I'd love to hear ur opinion... No homo..sure Russia has most their oil running through Poland n that area don't they?


I only really have an opinion based on my own interpretation of facts from the Mrs but there's shitloads gone on over there that folk don't realise.

The history of Poland getting kicked from pillar to post for hundreds of years is deep as fuck, Poland is the centre of Europe so holds a very strategic position.

They've only had a proper voting democracy since 1989.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I only really have an opinion based on my own interpretation of facts from the Mrs but there's shitloads gone on over there that folk don't realise.
> 
> The history of Poland getting kicked from pillar to post for hundreds of years is deep as fuck, Poland is the centre of Europe so holds a very strategic position.
> 
> They've only had a proper voting democracy since 1989.


curiouser n curiouser..might give a dn search later but as u know needle in a haystack but that kinda info cant be totally suppressed n Poland was everyone's whore for far 2 long makes sense someone must of spoken some papers released some polish historians or papers on its history might help but neither of us seem like we wanna write a paper nor read that much shite lool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Wiki it [email protected], it's all there man.

If you find something you can't expand on let me know and I'll pick the Mrs brain.


----------



## ghb (Mar 11, 2015)

i've a polish wedding in august, i thought my mate was pulling my leg when he told me about the two day piss up after the wedding 

the funny thing is the cunt is already married he is just doing it to please his family, it's what my bro did, got married in a registry then had a big sham wedding in tenerife ( you have to be a res to wed there)

bad enough having one wedding imo.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's a 140 units in real money? and when did the rubber bandits get old enough for them face rugs?!


about30-50pints( if ur talking beer)

a bottle of dog is 3.2 units


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wiki it [email protected], it's all there man.
> 
> If you find something you can't expand on let me know and I'll pick the Mrs brain.


Yeah I'll definitely have a gander at that.sound man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do u lads have a "wake" after someone dies like the coffen is in the sitting room.for a day casket open close family n friends only so they can spend their last night home...everyone's smoking fags getting pissed... Weird shit if ur not Irish I suppose but I've had some good times at a wake ur whole close family talking some funny shit


lol not these days, used to happen a lot but a thing of the past nowadays


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol not these days, used to happen a lot but a thing of the past nowadays


we still have em to this date n family graveyard n all. Like i said I like em bit of closure better than keeping em in a morgue


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Thus us how old-school my village is..we've still The Feast of Corpus Christi (Latin for Body of Christ), also known as Corpus Domini, is a Latin Rite liturgical solemnity celebrating the tradition and belief in the body and blood of Jesus Christ and his Real Presence in the Eucharist... Basically all shops in the whole town close all roads close n a priest n ppl walk down the centre of the streets holding crossed no drink or anything to be sold during..like this but 1000s of ppl


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> let's not get into this said the irish man to the English man lol


Well if we're looking at it from that point of view then the English are really Egyptian blooded Roman's who came to invade the Scottish, cos they were the only ones here when we rocked up the beach!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well if we're looking at it from that point of view then the English are really Egyption blooded Roman's who came to invade the Scottish, cos they were the only ones here when we rocked up the beach!!


don't make me rape n pillage ur ass lol but yeah true n Irish were brought over long before to England than expected they discovered old Irish scripture on some wood basically horizontal lines over a diagonal line..lemme try n find it... Bet u watch time team n a all.. Here we are shits epic cool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Time team fucking rocks!!

Can't beat an afternoon of 'Geo Phys' stoned out yer box.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Victorian Pharmacy and Edwardian Farm.

I'm into all that shit. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Victorian Pharmacy and Edwardian Farm.
> 
> I'm into all that shit. Lol


hate that fugly one on edwardian farm n stopped watching the sky at night after he passed away.. I know sweet hosts but it's not the same


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Victorian Pharmacy and Edwardian Farm.
> 
> I'm into all that shit. Lol


my scales can actually calculate In grains since u mentioned Victorian Pharmacy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> don't make me rape n pillage ur ass lol but yeah true n Irish were brought over long before to England than expected they discovered old Irish scripture on some wood basically horizontal lines over a diagonal line..lemme try n find it... Bet u watch time team n a all.. Here we are shits epic cool View attachment 3369503


bet u could write a seriously sweet programming language with those symbols wouldn't be on any brute force data Base let alone anywhere else sure was an Arab word that caught those elite hackers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thus us how old-school my village is..we've still The Feast of Corpus Christi (Latin for Body of Christ), also known as Corpus Domini, is a Latin Rite liturgical solemnity celebrating the tradition and belief in the body and blood of Jesus Christ and his Real Presence in the Eucharist... Basically all shops in the whole town close all roads close n a priest n ppl walk down the centre of the streets holding crossed no drink or anything to be sold during..like this but 1000s of ppl



Fucking ironic that, seen as not paying tax to Rome is what got Ireland invaded by Henry in the first place.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here we are shits epic cool View attachment 3369503



So here's a relevant piece of general knowledge I remember from school.


Do you know why most of the early alphabets/letters/languages are made up of straight lines only?


Well you try carving a circle into a stone with another stone then come back and tell me how fucking difficult it is!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

mmmm history, where do space aliens fit into your theory relax?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So here's a relevant piece of general knowledge I remember from school.
> 
> 
> Do you know why most of the early alphabets/letters/languages are made up of straight lines only?
> ...


that's how the lasers were calibrated back then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's how the lasers were calibrated back then


Lol, here we go.

What lasers were those then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> don't make me rape n pillage ur ass lol but yeah true n Irish were brought over long before to England than expected they discovered old Irish scripture on some wood basically horizontal lines over a diagonal line..lemme try n find it... Bet u watch time team n a all.. Here we are shits epic cool View attachment 3369503


fusksake lax is really going to start talking in fenien code. we're all fucked hahaha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Where the fuck can I buy plain old Brien paper bags wtf even McDonalds won't gimme some lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> According to google 4 oz is 113.398g so in essence he was only .6g out lol


But not many folk know an OZ isn't 28g.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lolol reading this threads funny if we all put our heads and time together for something legit and positive we'd b millionaires by now lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Where the fuck can I buy plain old Brown paper bags wtf even McDonalds won't gimme some lol



Ebay as always.

*http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190912937215?nav=SEARCH*


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

Troy oz are 31.1g thats wat we shud all be payn for ... not sellin tho ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ebay as always.
> 
> *http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190912937215?nav=SEARCH*


lol the ocd couldn't let the typo go eh yorkie haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeh 25g oz sounds nice n simple ...you deffo got a good eye G .....Yeh but on eBay undont know what they gonna be like do ya fucknit I'm gonna go another McDonalds and beg em for a load of paper bags lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Troy oz are 31.1g thats wat we shud all be payn for ... not sellin tho ha


And we should all be rocking up to 'The Bank Of England' and demanding our 20lbs (yes, pounds in weight) of sterling silver in exchange for these shitty blue pieces of paper!


----------



## ghb (Mar 11, 2015)

a 5er buys 20lb of silver? fuck me i'm in the wrong job i think. i heard from a decent source that silver is a better long term investment than gold as we have more use for it in the real world and it too like gold is in finite supply.

can't get much with bluey these days can you?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, here we go.
> 
> What lasers were those then?


the ones they used to cut granite in puma punku lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

or the ones they used to remove a mountain leaving a temple made of granite at this place
Kailash Hindu Temple


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

I think our idea of history is fuked, lol v stoned, Churchill was an occultist, a druid in fact, so was hitler, the aneheube? SS were conducting séances and practising the occult, they were probably working toward the same ends as outlined by freemason albert pike s letter to Mazzini ( outlines the 2 world wars dated August 15, 1871), history is written by the victor but is mostly bullshit and as for german s paying reparations lol u couldn't make this shit up, google rhine meadows concentration camps so many of them were starved to death its unimaginable.....but tune into UK programming and Churchill is a hero, battle of Britain...poppies...fukin poppies u know what this is all about....drugs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Afternoon cock gobblers, I've just switched my mh out for the HPS and switched my shit to flower, 9 weeks and I'm gonna be a happy man. 
This run is just 1 exo, 1 psycho, 1 Zlh and 1 zlh x psycho seed. 
Need to keep em smallish this run but still aiming for at least 3 or more of each


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 11, 2015)

me 80mg oxy come today, bit scared of it tbh lol last time i had one id also taken a shitload of other drugs and alot more oxy and o'd badly.

fuck it tho just 1 without all the rest i should be fine, fucking expensive 35quid for a single 80mg.

my lappy is fucked carnt work out how to stop this airplane mode, its a common fault from what ive read sumfin to do with the drivers? i carnt work it out for shit,

am on a ethernet cable at the mo.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> me 80mg oxy come today, bit scared of it tbh lol last time i had one id also taken a shitload of other drugs and alot more oxy and o'd badly.
> 
> fuck it tho just 1 without all the rest i should be fine, fucking expensive 35quid for a single 80mg.
> 
> ...


sounds good think I could do with one of them sounds nice


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sounds good think I could do with one of them sounds nice


stay away mate, you would fucking love em its one of the purest opiate buzz you can get, most crush em n sniff it but i got no tolerance so i will leave it alone and its got slow release coating on the pill.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 11, 2015)

@Ghet

that pic is fucking gangster mate lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lolol reading this threads funny if we all put our heads and time together for something legit and positive we'd b millionaires by now lmao


drugs that's the problem lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I think our idea of history is fuked, lol v stoned, Churchill was an occultist, a druid in fact, so was hitler, the aneheube? SS were conducting séances and practising the occult, they were probably working toward the same ends as outlined by freemason albert pike s letter to Mazzini ( outlines the 2 world wars dated August 15, 1871), history is written by the victor but is mostly bullshit and as for german s paying reparations lol u couldn't make this shit up, google rhine meadows concentration camps so many of them were starved to death its unimaginable.....but tune into UK programming and Churchill is a hero, battle of Britain...poppies...fukin poppies u know what this is all about....drugs


no truer word spoken


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lmao rambs thought you'd like that haha......now lads I've got these 50micron steel screens that came with my blasting tube dya rekon I should use em or just stick to coffee filters?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

So been out drinkin and backn a few gg's at cheltenham lost a few quid tday .. all good got a take hme coffee from pub to hav wit a spliff wen got hme.. got hme rolled a spliff took lid of coffee spillt the fckr everywer even over smart remote hav to dry the thing off before gf gets hme .... fck my life


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> stay away mate, you would fucking love em its one of the purest opiate buzz you can get, most crush em n sniff it but i got no tolerance so i will leave it alone and its got slow release coating on the pill.


Think id like 1 of em


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> me 80mg oxy come today, bit scared of it tbh lol last time i had one id also taken a shitload of other drugs and alot more oxy and o'd badly.
> 
> fuck it tho just 1 without all the rest i should be fine, fucking expensive 35quid for a single 80mg.
> 
> ...


what make n model laptop mate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ive just popped my last 2 blues, got a J or 2 of nice weed left, gonna chill with a movie now I think. My mates out so its just me and the dogs tonight, might even drag myself to the shop for a cpl beers


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ive just popped my last 2 blues, got a J or 2 of nice weed left, gonna chill with a movie now I think. My mates out so its just me and the dogs tonight, might even drag myself to the shop for a cpl beers


Any good movies t watch man ??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> me 80mg oxy come today, bit scared of it tbh lol last time i had one id also taken a shitload of other drugs and alot more oxy and o'd badly.
> 
> fuck it tho just 1 without all the rest i should be fine, fucking expensive 35quid for a single 80mg.
> 
> ...


ooooooooh I'm buying one slow release


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ive just popped my last 2 blues, got a J or 2 of nice weed left, gonna chill with a movie now I think. My mates out so its just me and the dogs tonight, might even drag myself to the shop for a cpl beers


i took 8 down the park with the dog he handled so well like he knew I was fucked lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2015)

Did she blind u ghetto? Not that dazzling picture of my penis I'd layer on top


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 11, 2015)

Where did the Lemster get too ? He dissapeared after a few questions looool


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Where did the Lemster get too ? He dissapeared after a few questions looool


He always does lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Y is this site so wank at uploading pics?? Wtf man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Y is this site so wank at uploading pics?? Wtf man


probably because they are too busy running round reading ppls messages an shit to bother keeping the site running properly, been the same for years


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

So now it works lol.fuvkin cunts


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

JJust starting to harden round the edges 114° seems to be the sweet spot......now I've got a stand here all night and baby sit the cunt lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3369852 View attachment 3369860 So now it works lol.fuvkin cunts


Frigg, how did u manage to extract all those heads into it m8 ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lmao you notice what magazine it is?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Just ordered a big fucking Chinese meal, I'm munchied to fuck and these Blues are taking effect


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Well looks like I've got about another hour standing over the cooker lol this shit takes forever starting to look real good tho


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

I heard the national food of the UK is Indian food, is that true? I kid I kid.

I have spent a load of time on the Irish thread and thought i might pop on over here and see whats up.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ahhhh Britain's favourite dish apparently lol mines a Sunday roast that's what its all about


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao you notice what magazine it is?


You're defo not going to stroke the lions when u die m8 ! Lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

I currently live in Denver, I know the new cannabis capitol, but before I lived in San Francisco and before that Seattle the next cannabis capitol.

I am currently growing ChemDog 4 and Green Crack. I have over a decade of grow experience and I am learning to breed now from my mentor who has been doing it for more than a decade and is a grower/breeder for a dispensary in Denver.

What is everyone else growing?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 11, 2015)

I see you lads like talking about history and what not. My minor in college is political science but i took a shit load of history classes and read a shit load about pharmaceuticals and psychedelics. You guys know about Albert Hofmann, Aldous Huxley, Kent Kasey, the Hippy Mafia, Timothy Leary, Richard Alpert, etc?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hated history at school now in find it interesting lol only interesting stuff tho haha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

I like roast turkey and xmas pud and the odd chicken vindaloo, waking and baking on 4 dif strains fuk knows how I would cope without my trusty cano, morning all, how do jenks havnt seen u for a nit sounds good re the breeding project...that cunt leary tho cia


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

“All we asked for was a little acid to get back across the country but the a-hole wouldn't share. He just dismissed us as degenerate drug abusers.”
~ Ken Kesey on Timothy Leary


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Md jenks n abe are the only sound yanks even rambo knows jenks is cool




mdjenks said:


> I heard the national food of the UK is Indian food, is that true? I kid I kid.
> 
> I have spent a load of time on the Irish thread and thought i might pop on over here and see whats up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

You know what zeddd I said no blues today imma have some volcano good call. Md welcome back man I missed ur weird stories what's up with the dispensery job?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh n md is like abe one of the two yanks I can handle more so md cuz he don't take no shit


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

relax u need those blues man jk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I know addiction when I feel it. best take a week off but I've 3 boxes left n more on the way but the retail value is 3-4e a pill man n 28 a box €€€ and now I can spell


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 12, 2015)

Aye get them in ye relax, ur just not the same without them man!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

so the o3 generator turned up, double carbon and o3 should sort the stink from the full terps exo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

which o3 genny did you go for?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Remember the scammer I had problems with n he posted a drop of mine...took long enough but ppl always mess up/talk waiting on one person to verify n ask the lad that go tree him if I can have the addy (tree hey believe in privacy so I may not get it)and it
's the right person then I'm visiting him. No1 fucks with the slipper bandit and lads if I do go I'll pm u pics via pgp hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

haha the personal touch goes a long way lax. Fair play to ya tho.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

[/QUOTE]


Don Gin and Ton said:


> which o3 genny did you go for?


cheap plastic Chinese jobby fifty quid


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

POS ? prob, yeah


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

"How dya like ya dabs in the morning? I like mine with a spliff"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

hahah aye probably Zeddd, I've got a decent one sitting you could have had for that.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> what make n model laptop mate?


00258-61255-71964-AAOEM product id
i7-4500u cpu @ 1.8ghz - 2.4ghz
8gb of ram
1 tb hd
amd radeon HD 8870m
windows 8.1

I fucking reset it to factory settings last night thinking it would sort it out, did it fuck all I did was lose shitloads of installed games and all me movies,tv shows n porn lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Lmao wounding when u lose all ya shit you been collecting for years especially porn :.(


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao wounding when u lose all ya shit you been collecting for years especially porn :.(


i knew it would happen mate, but i thought it would fix the fucking wifi probs, that wax looks the nuts ghet.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh n md is like abe one of the two yanks I can handle more so md cuz he don't take no shit


That job didn't pan out the owner ended up hiring a friend but I got a good job in IT. My degree is computer network engineer so the pay is great and my minor as I said was political science. 

Thanks for the warm welcome I have heard this thread can get crazy at times if not part of the UK


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i knew it would happen mate, but i thought it would fix the fucking wifi probs, that wax looks the nuts ghet.


 I remember when I lost my lime wire ohhhh all me tunes porn movies I was in a terrible state lol....cheers geez its actually much lighter in colour than the pic shows.....I'm tempted to do the rest today lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

people still download porn these days? 

did you check for driver updates? how was that Oxy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> POS ? prob, yeah


POS= POINT OF SALE


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That job didn't pan out the owner ended up hiring a friend but I got a good job in IT. My degree is computer network engineer so the pay is great and my minor as I said was political science.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome I have heard this thread can get crazy at times if not part of the UK


and that's how qe Wanna keep it in ghere. Glad u got Orders bet it did wonders for the ol head


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Next time.system restore first lol secondly a 1tb external hard drive (30 quid) happy days won't happen again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Not downloaded porn for years I like xnxx and pornhub loads a filthy slags on there in always end up searching big tits lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3370257"How dya like ya dabs in the morning? I like mine with a spliff"


fucker took a val in spite


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just had 2 dabs I'm fuckin smashed lol say here with a from on me face lol...why don't u just make some its so easy


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

@zeddd: how goes man. Haven't seen you on the irish thread for a long time now. It isn't what it use to be but a few of us are keeping it alive, anyway hope all is good your way!

have any of you guys that know me seen this green crack I grew out?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm just sat I'm the front room no TV on just chillin with me dogs and all I can hear is them fat cunts next door shouting their fat fucking ugly chins about lol just thought I'd share that


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> people still download porn these days?
> 
> did you check for driver updates? how was that Oxy?


thats what it is from what ive read a common prob with drivers, but i aint all that clued up on shit like that ive got to the drivers and when i say update it say they are up to date?

i aint done it yet mate, but ive had plenty of oxy's fucking lovely buzz just gotta be carefull not to mix em with other naughty cause they are fucking strong n easy to o'd


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

anyone got a working piratebay link?

or any no sign up shit torrent site?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

That green crack looks the bollox jenks


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That green crack looks the bollox jenks


Thanks man! I'll throw up some pics of my current grow of chem dog 4 and green crack before i harvest them.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 00258-61255-71964-AAOEM product id
> i7-4500u cpu @ 1.8ghz - 2.4ghz
> 8gb of ram
> 1 tb hd
> ...


Whats the MAKE? (i.e. samsung/sony etc) and the MODEL? ( will say something like inspiron 9600 or some shit) normally on the silver label on the bottom of laptop


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Never had green crack like the sound of it suppose to be mongo flavs ain't it ?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Whats the MAKE? (i.e. samsung/sony etc) and the MODEL? ( will say something like inspiron 9600 or some shit) normally on the silver label on the bottom of laptop


dell inspiron 17R-5737


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just had 2 dabs I'm fuckin smashed lol say here with a from on me face lol...why don't u just make some its so easy


I've no product left..next run if I've the dosh just more shit for the gf to wine a out me buying she copped on last night with me wobbling never took 7 vals at once trying to convince her I was stoned lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 12, 2015)

@newuser 

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/inspiron-17r-5737/drivers

You want the 2nd one down in the list i think ----Intel Wireless-N 7260 Driver

Download the file and save it to your desktop, run and install


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Is it just a beta driver update that went shits up or something n he's just to restore to previous version?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm assuming since u didn't attack me yet ur bulb fired up good ghetto?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @newuser
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/inspiron-17r-5737/drivers
> 
> ...


i dont see that download? can u please link me to the actual download mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol I've still not got the cunt domtkmow what gwaaning ffs I'll send your figures today if I get chance bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats what it is from what ive read a common prob with drivers, but i aint all that clued up on shit like that ive got to the drivers and when i say update it say they are up to date?
> 
> i aint done it yet mate, but ive had plenty of oxy's fucking lovely buzz just gotta be carefull not to mix em with other naughty cause they are fucking strong n easy to o'd


have a deeks online for the drivers previous to what your using and uninstall them maybe. that's about as tekkers as i get mate.

I've a torrentday invite if you want it man? PM me a current email addy for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

hahah i thought I wasn't down with the kids no more and that star wars was some new lsd print or some shit off the DN haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i dont see that download? can u please link me to the actual download mate


http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=7C44X&fileId=3403814025&osCode=W864&productCode=inspiron-17r-5737&languageCode=EN&categoryId=NI


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31827375


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=7C44X&fileId=3403814025&osCode=W864&productCode=inspiron-17r-5737&languageCode=EN&categoryId=NI


thanks mate.

im just downloading it now, once its done, should i delete my current wifi network drivers first before installing that one???


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

well i uninstalled me wireless drivers n then tried to install that driver but it dont work lol ethernet cable it is then, thinking of getting a desktop anyways.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

That jar was full and that's all I used out of it 

still got all this chosis trim drying   maximus waximus


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

this isn't trim but it is trimmed bud curing in a jar....green crack, once it is cured I will tighten up the buds with a closer trim:


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Never had green crack like the sound of it suppose to be mongo flavs ain't it ?


That how SickMeds describe their version but their version is green crack x green crack, I get the clone only strain which is skunk #1 x Mazar


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

All that trim is now sitting in this pyrex lol mmmmm mmmmmm hod I love making this shit *edit* Yeh hod knows what I'm talking about lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well i uninstalled me wireless drivers n then tried to install that driver but it dont work lol ethernet cable it is then, thinking of getting a desktop anyways.


ebay sale it is. 
if ur cool with ice he'll fix it seems grand u just fucked ur drivers or bring it to a tekkie n he'll charge u a bomb...any stoner genius mates? Got em a bag or some speed n say sort it lol especially speed he'll get well into it take the computer apart sit on the carpet probably not earth himself n fry ur shit over a driver issue hahaha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3370392


No but i got thiz cheese burgers man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've not got it relax lolol.how many fuckin times lol....I've got it redeliverd for 2morra


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Get that cookie cooking.......vac purge shove it up yo ass


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> That how SickMeds describe their version but their version is green crack x green crack, I get the clone only strain which is skunk #1 x Mazar


that's barney farms lsd skunk 1x mazar... Lovely flavours


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ebay sale it is.
> if ur cool with ice he'll fix it seems grand u just fucked ur drivers or bring it to a tekkie n he'll charge u a bomb...any stoner genius mates? Got em a bag or some speed n say sort it lol especially speed he'll get well into it take the computer apart sit on the carpet probably not earth himself n fry ur shit over a driver issue hahaha


dropped that 80mg bout an hour ago, buzzinf nicely thought id do it outside so went on a walk just incase i passed out or something lol last time i had a 80mg was ontop of a load of 40s,20s,vals,booze n shitloads of coke n spent a week in hosp, did want a 40mg really but no UK vendors had em.

got some nepalese hash aswel; i would hazard a guess its the real mcoy or a very well done copy, is black as fuclk outside n also when you split it, smells/taste lovely smokes real nice and is a heavy stone, from the UK tho a 8th cost 42quid i think it was lol good hash thopl

no mate i aint got no tekkie friends i aint got many friends actually lmao proper loner lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

that's the green crack ive been after looks fukin amazing with that resin on the fan leaves, I want


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dropped that 80mg bout an hour ago, buzzinf nicely thought id do it outside so went on a walk just incase i passed out or something lol last time i had a 80mg was ontop of a load of 40s,20s,vals,booze n shitloads of coke n spent a week in hosp, did want a 40mg really but no UK vendors had em.
> 
> got some nepalese hash aswel; i would hazard a guess its the real mcoy or a very well done copy, is black as fuclk outside n also when you split it, smells/taste lovely smokes real nice and is a heavy stone, from the UK tho a 8th cost 42quid i think it was lol good hash thopl
> 
> no mate i aint got no tekkie friends i aint got many friends actually lmao proper loner lol


same as mate less ppl to fuck u over that way. Look i loooove walking down the woods on vals that oxy must be cooooooil as fook


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3370397Get that cookie cooking.......vac purge shove it up yo ass


looks like my jizz after a 3 day bender, lol enjoy


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2015)

yeah I want an oxy too


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

they aint cheap, thats why over in the states so many people get on the smack, they get hooked on oxy then doc stops it and smack is cheaper than oxy in most parts.

£20 for a 40mg, £35 for a 80mg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> looks like my jizz after a 3 day bender, lol enjoy


best see the docs about that... Ur youthful Asian adventures seem to have caught up..or never left... Lok jk


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> she's definitely on the bucket list I wanna mono oxy nigga


they are lovely mate especially if you dont fuck with slow release, if you do of course it hits u much harder but i got no opiate tolerance and i would spew if i sniffed or smoked,chewed it. lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahhhhh fuvk it just orderd half a g of proper trading bit for a q tho happy days lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhhhh fuvk it just orderd half a g of proper trading bit for a q tho happy days lolol


fuck it, its harvest time few quid in the backbin enjoy it geezer, u gonna cook some?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 12, 2015)

i gotta get out this net cafe im startoing to get me nod on lol

have a good night peeps.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Lolol Nah sharing it with the Mrs well in say sharing lmao 80/20 split lolol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well i uninstalled me wireless drivers n then tried to install that driver but it dont work lol ethernet cable it is then, thinking of getting a desktop anyways.


you havent turnt the wifi switch on the side of the laptop off have ya if its got one?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they are lovely mate especially if you dont fuck with slow release, if you do of course it hits u much harder but i got no opiate tolerance and i would spew if i sniffed or smoked,chewed it. lol


i spewed smoking h I've a shite tolerance love the slow release idea like "let's make em enjoy the buzz"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you havent turnt the wifi switch on the side of the laptop off have ya if its got one?


dear God I hope so


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

JJust starting to solidify up seems exos honeycomb point is 115°....I rekon another 4 hours and I'll be done lol......serious ain't had this much fun in ages lol just need to order me a new dab rig now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh got these sweet little plant tags as well 1000 for about £2 lol they came today even tho I know what everything is its now all tagged up and looking proooooo lol my livers cut is beasting up as well gonna have to repot her soon


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just set up another small setup in another house, got a few seeds germin now, it's only gonna be another 4 plant kept in a built in cupboard this time, so I've popped some GTH #1 seeds I was gifted ages ago, and another few zlhxpsycho seeds, hoping to get at least 2 outta 4 of them females


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice one kid shits looking up..make sure u look down soon or you'll trip n that shits embarrassing


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice one kid shits looking up..make sure u look down soon or you'll trip n that shits embarrassing


Yeah m8 things are picking up again slowly and I'm feeling a bit better thank fuck.

Ive got one more setup to get up and running and this is gonna be a nice big 10 plant one but I've got a cpl bit of equip I need like a fan and light before I can get strted and money is dictating that's gonna be another month or 2 till I can afford what I need


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Something to keep you preoccupied think of it like that mate you need routine growing that will be routine n remember why u got into it u love growing.. Enjoy it think of it like meditation will really sort u out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

U wanna 600 ballast cooltube and bulb to with that hulk?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Boom English threads the business lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U wanna 600 ballast cooltube and bulb to with that hulk?


What u wanting for it mate? That's one of the 1st things on my list.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> And that's why every nigga wants to be on here lol shits sweet.. So are valss


I need more val they were the shit !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry hulk I've just cinema full reset on my phone just re installingvwhatsapp now
.....cooking up some fire honeycomb


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Think Rambo was saying its going for £50 a g on the DN?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh my lawwwwwd the taste and smell is assaulting in a good way ...and smooth as silk.....I'm not gonna lie I'm pretty proud of myself


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 12, 2015)

https://anonfiles.com/file/2d9d1767d1be25b851c7fbf58bc0210f


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah hulk u get em from zues he's the only legit vendor I'd trust em to be legit....he goes as low as 5s I think up to 56.think a box (28 is just under 50 but with postage it will be 50 or so but always say if u wanna spend 50 put 60 in for transfer costs blag blah...bizzle was the cheapest by fat. But dude they are addictive I get so fucking normal u was down the park with the dog munching 8 or so feeding ducks..that's right I brought bread lol n I'd say ppl though g ht I was a bit Dr u nk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sorry hulk I've just cinema full reset on my phone just re installingvwhatsapp now
> .....cooking up some fire honeycomb


Will u be getting more collectibles again I've a nice fan Base here, tor star war collectibles especially in original packagin great margin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> https://anonfiles.com/file/2d9d1767d1be25b851c7fbf58bc0210f


Anonfiles.com is closed down they took customer privacy very serious so stored 0 info so of course u don't comply like wank hide my ass u get shit DoWn now i use infotomb.com u can pic who sees it how long it's online for everything it's great stuff n security is paramount


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3370630 Oh my lawwwwwd the taste and smell is assaulting in a good way ...and smooth as silk.....I'm not gonna lie I'm pretty proud of myself


Looks like dried snot lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

@ yorkie agora have a chemical section now...just incase ur looking for long nights in with ur age restricted 16+ chemistry set, butt naked in the shed cooking up a storm.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Hulk ukvaliumsupplier15 has the cheapest by far but seems dodgy no pgp he's not got it setup yet so wants private note n shit but amazing prices...if he's real


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

For 28 of his vals Inc l using pi postage is 28 quid but ir domestic so it would be cheaper but again don't deal till he uses pgp fuck that..chatting to him seems sound from up north once he's pgp I'll buy he actually works out cheaper than bizzle in bulk lol


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello UK thread. You will receive zero hugs.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hello UK thread. You will receive zero hugs.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hulk ukvaliumsupplier15 has the cheapest by far but seems dodgy no pgp he's not got it setup yet so wants private note n shit but amazing prices...if he's real


I taught him everything he knows.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

I know a great value vendor bizzleblue I tink he's called how many u want I'll get on to him


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I know a great value vendor bizzleblue I tink he's called how many u want I'll get on to him


thought bizzleblue didn't get em anymore? I much prefer him is it his acti? Sure I've still hos last one coming only I've found quite a customer basis


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> thought bizzleblue didn't get em anymore? I much prefer him is it his acti? Sure I've still hos last one coming only I've found quite a customer basis


He doesn't move pills anymore. His game is weak.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Acti..activia probiotic yogurt for the gut? He makes his own helps my acid reflux and many others we've legit businesses ventures here...noting to see here move along


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Acti..activia probiotic yogurt for the gut? He makes his own helps my acid reflux and many others we've legit businesses ventures here...noting to see here move along


I thought that stuff was designed for old women that have trouble taking a shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

That's prune juice...probiotic yogurt (natural bacteria in yogurt) is amazing for ones digestive system. yakult is another brand that's amazing!! actamel made up a word "alkeziaimunitaz "
to sell it as pro biotic but they got caught good n it was proven to be totally made up oh n if you've problems pooping prune juice or coffee (natural laxative) or a balanced diet of fiber to regulate bowl movements but now there is a big celiac fear monger campaign going on so future generations of kids will be bubble wrapped and constipated lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sure he got some in stock or is getting some?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm sure he got some in stock or is getting some?


fantastic won't be a little till I ask him like i said I've still some Landing but I'll DEFINITELY be looking. I'm getting 3-4e a pop shits cray cray ..n when I say I'll take em I will just need to crunch numbers n discuss it over email when the time comes closer no use talking shite now when the balls not even in the park


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> fantastic won't be a little till I ask him like i said I've still some Landing but I'll DEFINITELY be looking. I'm getting 3-4e a pop shits cray cray ..n when I say I'll take em I will just need to crunch numbers n discuss it over email when the time comes closer no use talking shite now when the balls not even in the park


What sort of prices are you getting right now?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hahaha yeah shit I better send u that figure hadn't I lol I'm still in bed typing with one eye open and that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> What sort of prices are you getting right now?


for my star wars collectibles in their original packaging 3-4e a pop but has to be in its original packaging or at mostloose 1e a pop all about the brand aswell these are legit lucas/disneyland stamp of approval I've collected a few some fake some not but these are astronomically better...infact I'd be so bold as to say ones own true appreciation of these collectables is unfathomable


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> for my star wars collectibles in their original packaging 3-4e a pop but has to be in its original packaging or at mostloose 1e a pop all about the brand aswell these are legit lucas/disneyland stamp of approval I've collected a few some fake some not but these are astronomically better...infact I'd be so bold as to say ones own true appreciation of these collectables is unfathomable


Agreed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

No worries... We've all been there..except for me I'm. The best


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yfyna upload a gift to showe little dab rig off not not having any of it passing me off now so here's a few more pics lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Host it on infotomb.com n link the url here simples


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Info tombs wank won't let me do shit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Email me the pics for fuck sake I'll scrub em then host wm for u lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Lamp can't even email u the video file too large pop its about 10 sexes long


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 13, 2015)

Much is it for a box of the blue star wars figures ghetto? I'll be looking to upgrade my collection in a week or so I think. 

Also that wax looks fucking lovely man I'm jelous as fuck, hope ya enjoy it mate,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucky dip time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers hulk.......I've just whatsapped u mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

U ain't even on whatsapp lax u little bullshitter Lol....lobe the packaging bro pro as fuck now I've got akitchen full of fucking little faom fuckers lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 13, 2015)

i have non air cooled lights if you prefer them hulk, so much better yield if you can control temps.
a few 8" rvks if you can handle the noise lol.

i've got a hydro shop in my shed basically.

anybody reckon plant magic granules will help a lawn bed in faster at this time of year?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> i have non air cooled lights if you prefer them hulk, so much better yield if you can control temps.
> a few 8" rvks if you can handle the noise lol.
> 
> i've got a hydro shop in my shed basically.
> ...


I need cooled lights m8 the grow is gonna be in a tent in a bedroom so I need to reduce the heat as much as possible,
what's the noise like on the 8" rvks? Biggest I've used was a 6 but not rvk and it's like a jet taking off if I don't use a speed controller.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3370945 Lucky dip time


Loool told u i package like a pro poor missus gonna be cleaning it up hahahaha see what I mean bizzle, she doesn't fire up ur a filthy liar...see fragile all over iT MOTHER FUCKING WATERFORD CRYSTAL


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U ain't even on whatsapp lax u little bullshitter Lol....lobe the packaging bro pro as fuck now I've got akitchen full of fucking little faom fuckers lol


i fucking do u whore monger gf made me get it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U ain't even on whatsapp lax u little bullshitter Lol....lobe the packaging bro pro as fuck now I've got akitchen full of fucking little faom fuckers lol


u told me package her well n I'd ate far 2 many vals even broke two boxes in the process lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Doing my fucking nut in trying to wattsapp u gf talks to Germans all the time wtf the problem


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3370940 View attachment 3370941 View attachment 3370942


Not long til my birthday..................jus saying lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

https://infotomb.com/nqksc/745a22e88005c9a230435e32634aa404168b280792920f001c78ade8707f099d


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't forget about the gnatrol I threw on there bizzle


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> https://infotomb.com/nqksc/745a22e88005c9a230435e32634aa404168b280792920f001c78ade8707f099d


nice one told u it's a good site


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ohh ffs where is it in the main box or in the bulb box?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Found it brown powder


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Found it brown powder


in the baggie says gnatrol looks dodgy to fuck innit lol bet u freaked for a minute there hahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ohh ffs where is it in the main box or in the bulb box?


if I'd put ir in the bulb box shed of been scratched hahaha I just went mad with padding protection.. Heck I wear 8 condoms


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Add it to ur phed water won't flux ph...make sure since ur in coco just to be sure to be sure


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice for that geez cuz u have to import it from the states don't ya......I think I've ridded em but I'll hit emhard with this and then I can rest happily


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

No worries man no need unless it's a heavy infestation try minimum n work from there it's totally organic specifically brutally kills the gnat larvae so have a few strips for the flysheet n no more will be spawned n I assure u this u got half of mine so she should do u a good bit man if not tis fairly cheap tbh but ball ache america n that package is always opened in transit same with my ph pens actually... Damn yanks n least now ur kids n missus get to live longer without em cray cray toxic fumes lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I need cooled lights m8 the grow is gonna be in a tent in a bedroom so I need to reduce the heat as much as possible,
> what's the noise like on the 8" rvks? Biggest I've used was a 6 but not rvk and it's like a jet taking off if I don't use a speed controller.


it's over kill for only one light but if you have two of those cooltubes in a room then i would say you will defo need the 8" come summer so a fan speed controller may be the way to go. if you re only using one light then a 6" is more than enough, depending on location a 4" would be enough i reckon, the cooltues are exactly what they claim to be, coolest hid in my experience


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

I've my 3x3 in a small room hulk 6' should be grand fan speed controller is 7 quid on ebay or u. That skint?...sorry thought it was for one light nvm


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've my 3x3 in a small room hulk 6' should be grand fan speed controller is 7 quid on ebay or u. That skint?...sorry thought it was for one light nvm


My new tent is gonna be a 1.2x1.2x2.0 with 2 600w lights in cooltubes linked together with ducting and one fan pulling thru the filter then lights and out of tent. I think a 6" fan shud be more than enough, just need to pick one up,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 13, 2015)

I quoted the wrong fucking person lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Get trusty old bluey like the one me n u have she's a beast


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Get trusty old bluey like the one me n u have she's a beast


Thats the plan mate I'm just gonna grab another one of them blue fans, for 40 quid I can't go wrong it's powerful as fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

That bulbs a beast relax that is mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

All my psycho trims dry so looks like its gonna be another blast later on lol fuvkin love making this shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh all fuck off then why don't ya lool


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> a 5er buys 20lb of silver? fuck me i'm in the wrong job i think. i heard from a decent source that silver is a better long term investment than gold as we have more use for it in the real world and it too like gold is in finite supply.
> 
> can't get much with bluey these days can you?


Well I suppose it's up for debate as to what colour the notes are but to me a £20 is blue and a £5 is green.

£5 = Green
£10 = Brown
£20 = Blue
£50 = Red


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the ones they used to cut granite in puma punku


I new that was coming.
You've been reading too many of that convicted fraudster and crackpot plagiarist Eric Von Daniken's books.
That laser tooled alien bullshit he's been spouting since the 60's has been debunked ages ago.

Pumapunku is not made from granite, there's no granite at all at Pumapunku.
The irregular shaped blocks are made from a mixture of Red Sandstone and Andesite with a clay core.
They were carved with stone hammers and chisels made from a Copper-Arsenic-Nickel Bronze alloy then polished with sand.



zeddd said:


> or the ones they used to remove a mountain leaving a temple made of granite at this place Kailash Hindu Temple


And that temple is made from Basalt.


Cheers mate, that's the hardest I've laughed so far this year!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I new that was coming.
> You've been reading too many of that convicted fraudster and crackpot plagiarist Eric Von Daniken's books.
> That laser tooled alien bullshit he's been spouting since the 60's has been debunked ages ago.
> 
> ...


 never read eriks v d books they any good lol, glad you had a good laugh mate no one else is remotely interested, im semi serious tho you looked into pulsars, theres a trip down the rabbit hole right to the bottom imo enjoy, what do you make of the Bosnian pyramids lol?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

on the mohs scale basalt is 6, granite is between 5 and 7, its not fukin putty mate ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> never read eriks v d books they any good lol, glad you had a good laugh mate no one else is remotely interested, im semi serious tho you looked into pulsars, theres a trip down the rabbit hole right to the bottom imo enjoy, what do you make of the Bosnian pyramids lol?


Eric Von Daniken is the guy who wrote the book "Chariots Of The Gods?" in 1968, he's the main guy behind the pseudo 'Ancient Alien' concept. 

The 'Bosnian Pyramids' are just as fucking daft as aliens using lasers to make Pumapunku.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> on the mohs scale basalt is 6, granite is between 5 and 7, its not fukin putty mate ha ha


Also carved with stone hammers and chisels made from a Copper-Arsenic-Nickel Bronze alloy, then polished with sand.

The Kailash temple is a good 200 years younger/newer than Pumapunku at finish.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Also carved with stone hammers and chisels made from a Copper-Arsenic-Nickel Bronze alloy, then polished with sand.
> 
> The Kailash temple is a good 200 years younger/newer than Pumapunku at finish.


 gotta love Wikipedia yman


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

how about the metal spheres found in pre Cambrian deposits? was only single celled life at the time according to fossil record


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> gotta love Wikipedia yman


The age was the only thing I got from Wiki mate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

And it starts again Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

3 hours but interesting.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Love all them ancient alien and spacemen and rocket and planet carvings just from them you know we alone in this huge universe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

And these elongated skulls........

 

......that Zecharia Sitchin would have us all believe are the Anunnaki human/alien hybrids from Planet X/Nibiru.



Are actually human skulls made by binding the undeveloped heads of babies in rope/bandages, much like the 'Foot Binding' practice from ancient China.


Over 400 have been found since the 1920's and replicas can be bought publicly from www.boneclones.com


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

pulsars mate, metal spheres, Cambrian explosion......history man history fuk im baked


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

those skulls mate, they have a single frontal bone and in humans its paired, divided by a suture (metopic) jk


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

must have bound em tight eh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> those skulls mate, they have a single frontal bone and in humans its paired, divided by a suture (metopic) jk


No.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Look at the far right skull.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

a real one not a kids drawing lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Thats the plan mate I'm just gonna grab another one of them blue fans, for 40 quid I can't go wrong it's powerful as fuck


boggles the mind how quiet she is aswell with the sms speed control ninja shit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That bulbs a beast relax that is mate


happy ur pleased..is she as bright as they say loooool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Next time I'm in America I'll try n pic up a few more eye hortilux for anyone interested


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> a real one not a kids drawing lol


.........

How many real ones do you want?

      

_"The frontal suture is a dense connective tissue structure that divides the two halves of the frontal bone of the skull in infants and children.* It usually disappears by the age of six, with the two halves of the frontal bone being fused together*."

"It is present in a fetal skull so that the skull can bend and is very elastic at the time of birth. The baby's head bends when coming out of the mother's womb. The space is filled as the child grows older."

"*In some individuals the suture can persist (totally or partly) into adulthood, and in these cases it is referred to as a persistent metopic suture*." :- _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontal_suture


Hence these children's skulls ALL having a metopic suture......




A perstistent metopic suture in adult human skulls is not normal, nor does an absence of one indicate a non human skull.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

so we agree, thems space liens lo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> happy ur pleased..is she as bright as they say loooool


Lol i didn't even fire her up fuel whack and Yeh the plants are gonna love her might need some new shades tho.....don't grow blind lads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

*"At birth the bone consists of two pieces, separated by the **frontal suture**, which is usually obliterated, except at its lower part, by the eighth year, but occasionally persists throughout life." *

:- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontal_bone#Development


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Loving this honeycomb fookin smashed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so we agree, thems space aliens lol



..........


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol i didn't even fire her up fuel whack and Yeh the plants are gonna love her might need some new shades tho.....don't grow blind lads


fire her up full blast u pussy I've specs already bad eyes as it is defo need one when ur in. Ur room


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Lmao I'll fire her up full blast when the ladies need it or if the Mrs wants a tan Lol.......you'll love your figure let me known when ya get it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

I've high expectations now bizzle but if it's bubble wrapped like mine I'll kill u.. Was gonna tape the gnatrol to the bottom of the box so ud have to have the shite everywhere but sure I thought I'd be kind ta yeah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone seen to be dealing to mackems (even chinese non native ones) will be vilified from hence forward.


you re reading the thread Yorkie? Just liked this post from Feb last year?!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you re reading the thread Yorkie? Just liked this post from Feb last year?!


what's a mackems


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you re reading the thread Yorkie? Just liked this post from Feb last year?!


Lol, aye I've just noticed that lad is following me as I'm flicking back through the pages to find your big pink lemon thing.

I saw the comment ages ago but I only now understand who it was aimed at, some fuck up with the site displaying his posts I reckon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

aliens...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> what's a mackem


Any cunt from Sunderland.

A geezer from Newcastle is a 'Geordie'.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Note to self don't mix ur nutes as lights go on after 8 vals I'm fucking shit rightly up but they're starving


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

http://m.dhgate.com/product/new-oil-drum-glass-bong-oil-rig-glass-water/230536836.html#s2-32-1

Just ordered this yeeeaaahhhhhh boi


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

a mackem is an unfortunate lost soul from sunderland. Usually scruffy looking and smelly. Difficulty in pronouncing words is a common trait.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

E="[email protected], post: 11404455, member: 741874"]I've high expectations now bizzle but if it's bubble wrapped like mine I'll kill u.. Was gonna tape the gnatrol to the bottom of the box so ud have to have the shite everywhere but sure I thought I'd be kind ta yeah[/QUOTE]
Those bubble foam things got everywhere ya cunt Lol CNT fault the packaging top notch name way that was getting harmed  you'll love this little rare figure mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3371198
> 
> aliens...



I came across that a while back, biggest fucking gimmick I've seen in a very long time.


"Filtering vodka through quartz crystals!? Yeah yeah yeah, cool story bro, now pass me the Belvedere from the freezer!"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> http://m.dhgate.com/product/new-oil-drum-glass-bong-oil-rig-glass-water/230536836.html#s2-32-1
> 
> Just ordered this yeeeaaahhhhhh boi



That's quite funky.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty slicknaint it there's 100's on that site very cheap as well


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

I gotta get me a little rig keeping my girls natural n all popcorn going bho u wankers all put ideas in my head, fuck buying it I'm gonna make it!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

twelve thousand Watt MH anyone


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Next couple of months and I'll be on it lads.

I've been meaning to order my goggles from the US for the past 3 weeks but keep fucking about and forgetting about it.

Stoner procrastination is my middle name.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> twelve thousand Watt MH anyone


_"I powered one up the other day, I'll be honest right, I gave myself arc eye"
_
Too funny!_.........
_


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

imagine a cunt like that as a neighbour ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> imagine a cunt like that as a neighbour ffs


Thankfully my neighbours a holiday home, the rest I don't really bother with....

What u at the night zeddd? Having a few beers mesel, found a bit of blossoms charas I had so blastin that along with my lemon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Fucking paddy's daybook post till Wednesday


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Y need to get ya sen a dab rig gets ya fookin smashed man makes ya legs go to jelly lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Y need to get ya sen a dab rig gets ya fookin smashed man makes ya legs go to jelly lol


I can understand this more than relaxes statement ffs what's up with this lad lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Thankfully my neighbours a holiday home, the rest I don't really bother with....
> 
> What u at the night zeddd? Having a few beers mesel, found a bit of blossoms charas I had so blastin that along with my lemon


 oh man I got a head full of cheese haze and a belly full of wine, got inspection net week so gota hide a few plants lol just cropped a coupla oz so got some smoke, alls good, you?


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> twelve thousand Watt MH anyone


yeah PORN. My mum allways said id go blind because of it, now ive got a hankering for 12000w more, ill be cained with a white walking cain


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh man I got a head full of cheese haze and a belly full of wine, got inspection net week so gota hide a few plants lol just cropped a coupla oz so got some smoke, alls good, you?


Gotta hide a few plants lmao!!!! Must be a ballache m8, that's the joys of having ur own GAF I suppose. I've everything ready for these clones once theyroot, fuckin taking ages, must be near 3 weeks but there starting to show now, hopefully next few days


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> yeah PORN. My mum allways said id go blind because of it, now ive got a hankering for 12000w more, ill be cained with a white walking cain


If that's ur idea of PORN ur a bit of a weired cunt aren't ye??


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Gotta hide a few plants lmao!!!! Must be a ballache m8, that's the joys of having ur own GAF I suppose. I've everything ready for these clones once theyroot, fuckin taking ages, must be near 3 weeks but there starting to show now, hopefully next few days


 oh mate there I am givin it full terps to the exo, then I thought I gotta hide 50 in the garden, cropped and got it down to 30 but its exo at 5 weeks loool


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh mate there I am givin it full terps to the exo, then I thought I gotta hide 50 in the garden, cropped and got it down to 30 but its exo at 5 weeks loool


30 at 5 weeks....lol, itchy bum time!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

yorkie you ever seen potassium sulphate that looks like sticky piss and smells like banana chewits, rec there some snake oil in it to boost the terps


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking paddy's daybook post till Wednesday


fucking st Patricks days not gonna be post till Wednesday.. Hint hint it's in the post.. U northern lads..we have a term " wankers"..Damn ds


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> 30 at 5 weeks....lol, itchy bum time!


 fuk it im enjoying the stress and the levelling off I need to do with the red wine lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yorkie you ever seen potassium sulphate that looks like sticky piss and smells like banana chewits


Yeah, that fucking terpinator bollocks. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> fucking st Patricks days not gonna be post till Wednesday.. Hint hint it's in the post.. U northern lads..we have a term " wankers"..Damn ds


I sense u might be lack in ur Val's


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2015)

Your spelt "it definitely works i was wrong "yorkie


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, that fucking terpinator bollocks. lol


Don't u know its the next big thing yorkie, every ones on it ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your spelt "it definitely works i was wrong "yorkie


Ffs here we go again....translate ye gyp


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

fuk knows what lax is like on speed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't u know its the next big thing yorkie, every ones on it ffs


I'll stick to my a tub of lab grade 99% pure with an N-P-K of 0-0-50 for £9.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fuk knows what lax is like on speed


Ffs dont mention speed, someone mention Val's and hes all over them like a rash lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Your spelt "it definitely works i was wrong "yorkie


So go on then, give us a clue?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll stick to my a tub of lab grade 99% pure with an N-P-K of 0-0-50 for £9.


 does it smell of fake bananas?,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> does it smell of fake bananas?,


No cos it's a pure salt, it doesn't smell of anything.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> does it smell of fake bananas?,


What do fake bananas smell of?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll stick to my a tub of lab grade 99% pure with an N-P-K of 0-0-50 for £9.


 or just K


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What do fake bananas smell of?


 banana chewits and old piss


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Maybe a little chalky now I stick my nose in the tub but.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No cos it's a pure salt, it doesn't smell of anything.


Ahh come on now,


zeddd said:


> banana chewits and old piss


I've never kept piss long enough for it to be old but I can imagine lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Maybe a little chalky now I stick my nose in the tub but.....


 racist lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've never kept piss long enough for it to be old but I can imagine


Now I'm intrigued as to what's feeding your imagination!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ahh come on now,
> 
> 
> I've never kept piss long enough for it to be old but I can imagine lol


 I used to work in an old peoples home hosing em down mostly stinky fuks but yeah terps looks and smells like the piss bags the elderly love so much as leg fashion...imo no offence like


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now I'm intrigued as to what's feeding your imagination!


My ma and da ran a homeless accommodation, I once found about 9 litres of piss in a wardrobe


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> My ma and da ran a homeless accommodation, I once found about 9 litres of piss in a wardrobe


 should have sold it as a terps booster lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> My ma and da ran a homeless accommodation, I once found about 9 litres of piss in a wardrobe


Touche!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> should have sold it as a terps booster lol


And that's no joke, it was in cider bottles in a wardrobe in about a 10x!4 room, bit of a jackall and hyde he was


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> looks and smells like the piss bags the elderly love so much as leg fashion...


What, one of them there colostomy thingy's?



Lol, you're a cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2015)

real world shit is you don't want leg bags bursting on you, game over as far as empathy is concerned


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Went to infant school for about 2 years with a lad who had one of those.

A old basic transparent one mind you, we're talking about 1983-84.

Not a fucking pretty sight up close that when you're a kid, you rock up to the trough to have a piss and the lad next to you's got a half full one strapped round his chest as he pulls his jumper up and trousers down.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Image branded into my mind forever.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Hell yeah!!!!


After fucking up my PC last week and losing my Evolution login details, I've repaired the PC and it's finally finished downloading the blockchain (after 3 days).

Now to see if I can restore my wallet from the backup.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Well I've just ordered a pizza and a spag bol, I'm fuckin starvin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

You can all laugh your cocks off if it fucks up and I've lost the other £85 in Btc.


----------



## 3eyes (Mar 13, 2015)

Just about ready


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I used to work in an old peoples home hosing em down mostly


Damn , you get all the good jobs !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Just about ready


Now then lad!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!

Mission accomplished.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

Defo, without a doubt much more frost, & smell with terps, but I doubt I will shell out £20 a ltr in future, meby a bit Xtra soluble sulphate of potash added to Rez instead ?...or old folks piss !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Defo, without a doubt much more frost, & smell with terps, but I doubt I will shell out £20 a ltr in future, meby a bit Xtra soluble sulphate of potash added to Rez instead ?


The stuff I've got mixes with cold water pretty much instantly.

Regular stuff doesn't do that, you've to use warm water and a PH of about 3 to get it to dissolve easy.

I found out the hard way after using regular cheap potash for ages, a fucking ball ache it is messing with that.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've noticed with the terps it makes the trichs longer and more of them on the lemon it doesn't really do anything to the psycho but it deffo adds flavour and power on the exo its weird how it works different all 3 strains....I've got 4 litres for the exo Lol serious it loves it for some reason fuck knows why


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

That's the thing with hydro , need good "disolveability" with whatever u put in Rez , not sure if that's even a word !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

The Btc price has gone up £30 too.

Fucking bargain!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> That's the thing with hydro , need good "disolveability" with whatever u put in Rez , not sure if that's even a word !


How does the terps work with u m8, u using it arenrt ye?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Btc price has gone up £30 too.
> 
> Fucking bargain!


I've over a coin in my account, think I'll order a few pills tomoro to the 1 Addy I have left lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

Aye same here and £200 ish a coin.


Fuck Willy Wonka, he can keep his poxy sweets!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

@MG, defo a lot more crystal & covering way more leaf , I've grown exo & livers 7-8 times & the smell this time is a lot more distinct, phew, when u disturb them they wreek !,livers smells delish. , but I'm using HG full range for first time, & alien system , so there's variables.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2015)

*London Gallery Displays Art Made Out of Ecstasy Tablets*

http://www.substance.com/london-gallery-displays-art-made-out-of-ecstasy-tablets/13372/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yorkie do u rekon you could make good clean DMT extract from root bark stuff?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

Out of 500g or ground mhrb you could get about 5g of hyperspace travel enough to last a lifetime man and send a few mates on the best experience of their life lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2015)

3 dabs in a row sweats on heavy buzz gonna be a smiley sleep.this one Lol.....psy still hasn't finished so just comma go.bed And leave her at 115° hopefully when I wake up she'sfuckin finished lLol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

yeah we need someone to cook us up some D


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hell yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> After fucking up my PC last week and losing my Evolution login details, I've repaired the PC and it's finally finished downloading the blockchain (after 3 days).
> ...


u know that shits gonna be tedious as hell nut this is why I lol when ppl say coins are anonymous.. How about we store all ur information right on this chain lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can all laugh your cocks off if it fucks up and I've lost the other £85 in Btc.


if u manage this I truly admirer ur dedication bur if ur coins been scrubbed ie like going into ur agora account ur fooked


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mornin lads hows she cuttin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've over a coin in my account, think I'll order a few pills tomoro to the 1 Addy I have left lol


dude talk em pussy mates into it ur burning a ton of addresses or say I'll be out of town.will u access a heavy dvd for me!?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *London Gallery Displays Art Made Out of Ecstasy Tablets*
> 
> http://www.substance.com/london-gallery-displays-art-made-out-of-ecstasy-tablets/13372/


that's been done before hasn't it some lad collects acid keeps getting busted but his collection returned cuz half wouldn't work anymore he frames em like are another's some seed collector only cannabis but he's 100000 of seeds was on some shit show ages ago


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh n morning.. Easy to understand what I was saying last night was something like "u spelt it works" wrong yorkie was when yorkie mentioned how shit it was...ja get me? Shit stressed me out so much I needed a vallium


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cud do wit a few vals meself .. feelin a bit rough tday but gotta look on the bright side  im of to barca this week


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Remember that 550 job...just seen a brewers assistant opportunity I think ill apply for I'd well rather that fuck it's intern based bud dude sounds cool as fuck


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Remember that 550 job...just seen a brewers assistant opportunity I think ill apply for I'd well rather that fuck it's intern based bud dude sounds cool as fuck


Sounds like my kinda job man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Email explaining more sent to u bud


irish4:20 said:


> Sounds like my kinda job man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually loled loud there that's exactly what would happen we'd eat a strip (7 each) wash em down with ur home brew n smoke a few blunts n get started on the wiring..easy peasy


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I actually loled loud there that's exactly what would happen we'd eat a strip (7 each) wash em down with ur home brew n smoke a few blunts n get started on the wiring..easy peasy


Ohh so blue to blue and brown to brown ahh i see wer i went wrong ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Looool gf goes this morning I've some.smoke for u I'm like wtf.. Turns out some polish lad at work fancys her n tried selling to her so gave her this in shitty foil... So I baggies up a lsd n cheese suprise n said nice "smoke" but this is real smoke n popped it in mylar cuz I'm not having the gf smelling of dank in HR DEPARTMENT lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looool gf goes this morning I've some.smoke for u I'm like wtf.. Turns out some polish lad at work fancys her n tried selling to her so gave her this in shitty foil... So I baggies up a lsd n cheese suprise n said nice "smoke" but this is real smoke n popped it in mylar cuz I'm not having the gf smelling of dank in HR DEPARTMENTView attachment 3371542 lol


In tinfoil ??? Ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah he gave her that wrapped in foil n the plastic from a fag box, mostly stalk some whispy lower bud (smells lovely tbh once broken up) with zero trics obviously cash cropping polish lads but I wouldn't mind a cutting I'm sure that those flavours will be special..fuck it I'm banging it now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

She tastes well fruity, spoken it before but not dried properly or sprayed just a little to add a. Tiny bit of weight, quite sat dom.. She's nice


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Kinda regretting that note now he's polish he might take offense looool damn you vals..gonna have another two fuck it tis Saturday


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

I dnt tink there grown it here man was talkin to a few a while bak and they were gettin it sent over


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

pretty impressive to fuk a grow up that much, lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

was just looking at gavitas but I think too hot, altho u can turn em down


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mornin zedd hows u keepin


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin zedd hows u keepin


 same old shit mate people can be cunts at times but I got my smoke on so fuk em


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

hows you mate?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> same old shit mate people can be cunts at times but I got my smoke on so fuk em


Tell me about it man my missis is doin this detox thing and shes been in her fuckn horrors ... but i gots sum smoke so fck it


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hows you mate?


Im good man goin barca in a cuple days .. spannabis is on while im there and also el classico


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

whats el classic/


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

so run me thru the detox diet women eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I dnt tink there grown it here man was talkin to a few a while bak and they were gettin it sent over


most houses getting busted for growing are polish but it would explain the slight moisture to it as if she'd not dried properly n was n transit a whole sweat like a pedo in a playground


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whats el classic/


Its wat they call the game between barca and real madrid


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> was just looking at gavitas but I think too hot, altho u can turn em down


lumatek man check em out same warranty n all that superduerp over drive razz at half the price


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Tell her that detox is bullshit if her body didn't detoxify itself (liver n kidneys do that shit) shed be dead already...she's paying to placebo it up


irish4:20 said:


> Tell me about it man my missis is doin this detox thing and shes been in her fuckn horrors ... but i gots sum smoke so fck it





irish4:20 said:


> Tell me about it man my missis is doin this detox thing and shes been in her fuckn horrors ... but i gots sum smoke so fck it


 bet she's drinking burroca n all that shit lol world's most expensive urine haha best take any vit with food n slowly allow the body to absorber it but if she eats right u should not have to take anything...unless advised by a medical practitioner not a fucking sudo science cunt stealing from the sick feeding flash hope the wankers


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so run me thru the detox diet women eh?


Cudn tell u exactly man il find out n let u know .. all i really know is its a 5 day detox and she on day 4


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

We wanna know this diet... bet it's green tea,pomegranate extracts n shit like that loool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

U know a great detox that works... A mother fucking dialysis machine lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We wanna know this diet... bet it's green tea,pomegranate extracts n shit like that loool


Bought from a Facebook seller with "exclusive UK rights for this amazing life-changing product" lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We wanna know this diet... bet it's green tea,pomegranate extracts n shit like that loool


Theres sum aloe vera gel shit , garcinia tablets and bee pollen 1s


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

She'd be better off trying to drink 3ltrs of water a day...seriously n potassium (banana) to push out excess salt..the idea of potassium is alot of weight we carry is water n potassium pushes the cunt out so she'll look noticeably better (2weeks @ it) and thus feel better


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> She'd be better off trying to drink 3ltrs of water a day...seriously n potassium (banana) to push out excess salt..the idea of potassium is alot of weight we carry is water n potassium pushes the cunt out so she'll look noticeably better (2weeks @ it) and thus feel better


Who ya tellin man but sum friend told her bout it and ye no fckn women


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Bought from a Facebook seller with "exclusive UK rights for this amazing life-changing product" lmao


with a GMO free organic may cure cancer sticker in the corner


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

El classico @ zeddd


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who ya tellin man but sum friend told her bout it and ye no fckn women


i know mines the sam you'll get given out to for saying it but I love proving her wrong..upsides to dating I suppose.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

Has she been sucked in by the " lose 27 stone in 5 days" body wraps as well yet? Of course with obligatory picture of fat bird "3 months ago" and another picture of a totally different girl entirely " now after using these wraps for only 4 days" lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Has she been sucked in by the " lose 27 stone in 5 days" body wraps as well yet? Of course with obligatory picture of fat bird "3 months ago" and another picture of a totally different girl entirely " now after using these wraps for only 4 days" lmao


No not yet but was lookin at them for meself they deffo work .... rite ???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

U can get Propper amphetamine weightless pills on the dn body builders us where you'll ripped...in talking 2% fat ur cut ta fuck


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No not yet but was lookin at them for meself they deffo work .... rite ???


It depends, do you have a friend that looks roughly like you thats also SLIGHTLY slimmer you can take a photograph of in his speedos/bikini?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone's that's looked into nutrition n general exercise seriously install.try realises how ridiculous these claims are.. Nutrition and consistency


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

This thread goes from gangsta to puff in one page


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> can take a photograph of in his speedos/bikini?


Dude why wud u want a picture of 1 of my mates in his speedos ? Ha lol  il ask him if u really want but i doubt me and him wud be friends for much longer


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dude why wud u want a picture of 1 of my mates in his speedos ? Ha lol  il ask him if u really want but i doubt me and him wud be friends for much longer


why would i want a pic of your mate? Thopught you would so you can prove the body wraps "toooootallly work, OMG its amazing, I need to sell this shit immediately" lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> why would i want a pic of your mate? Thopught you would so you can prove the body wraps "toooootallly work, OMG its amazing, I need to sell this shit immediately" lmao


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 14, 2015)

can you old pros recommend me an inline fan that isn't shite and actually does what it says on the tin... that is keep a single 600w and the tent it's in cool? Mine sucks (literally and figuratively)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> why would i want a pic of your mate? Thopught you would so you can prove the body wraps "toooootallly work, OMG its amazing, I need to sell this shit immediately" lmao


they use athletes that are either injured or on bulks
n thanks to" muscle memory "they bounce back fast once they heal so fast transformation but some are totally different ppl lol n some take steroids


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> can you old pros recommend me an inline fan that isn't shite and actually does what it says on the tin... that is keep a single 600w and the tent it's in cool? Mine sucks (literally and figuratively)


A couple these from the pound shop and ul be fine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

It's back there if u scrole back a few 100 pages


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Fuck sake scroll


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A couple these from the pound shop and ul be fine


couldn't be worse than the black orchid piece of crap i have now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A couple these from the pound shop and ul be fine


get 3 to be sure... This isn't the noobs thread sorry to be a dick love but you'll find help in noobs thread I use a 6" blue fans for less with a sms fan speed controller works a treat we don't even know ur specs or I'm 2 high to remember but otherwise will say rvk but that's cool (literally and figuratively speaking) just get a fan speed controller even a tenner cheap job that hums like sunshine mom's dildo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> couldn't be worse than the black orchid piece of crap i have now.


have it nearly butch their ballast till that if it's a fan for keeping the plants moving pit a. Or.al table fan on a box o n it's lowest settings


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Normal fan now what ever jibber that is


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I meant to day a 6" BLUE FAN FROM FANS FOR LESS ON EBAT REALLY CHEAP GET A FAN SPEED CONTROLLLER AND YES IM SHOUTING


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I meant to day a 6" BLUE FAN FROM FANS FOR LESS ON EBAT REALLY CHEAP GET A FAN SPEED CONTROLLLER AND YES IM SHOUTING


This one? :


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> This one? :
> 
> View attachment 3371618


Thats the 1 ... lax makes them in his shed


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 14, 2015)

It;s half the pr


[email protected] said:


> get 3 to be sure... This isn't the noobs thread sorry to be a dick love but you'll find help in noobs thread I use a 6" blue fans for less with a sms fan speed controller works a treat we don't even know ur specs or I'm 2 high to remember but otherwise will say rvk but that's cool (literally and figuratively speaking) just get a fan speed controller even a tenner cheap job that hums like sunshine mom's dildo


Apologies, it's just you guys make more sense than the guys in the noob section. And you don't point me at shit that I can't get in the UK. But I will refrain from badgering you with my noob questions from now on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> This one? :
> 
> View attachment 3371618


yup,cheap but strong n even LOUDer a lad here has his over a year n is gonna buy another but again fan speed controller she's a beast jet engine shit so a cheap fan speed controller works but hums n a good one won't they're insane fans, well built comes wired bish bash bpah


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> It;s half the pr
> 
> 
> Apologies, it's just you guys make more sense than the guys in the noob section. And you don't point me at shit that I can't get in the UK. But I will refrain from badgering you with my noob questions from now on.


nah ur not being a dick well help but not answer everything but she's a cheap fan, reputable quality safety rated and does the job at a fraction on the price..you'll need to slow her down with a fan speed controller I can't emphasis it enough there manual


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

@Hulk how sick are those fans man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I managed to read a page then thought fuck it its all bollocks anyway Lol .....morning fat dabs arnt the one Lol I feel fucked already smoking on a nice bit of grape fruity lemon very nice I must say and making this buzz more intense


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Bout right


----------



## ghb (Mar 14, 2015)

morning folks.

gardening duty today, i'm helping my bro lay a lawn and was thinking of trying some plant magic granules to help it bed in faster. he is having a party in a couple of weeks and we don't want it getting ripped to shreds cause it will only grow slow in this weather. i was also toying wit the idea of misting it with rhizotonic and covering it with a clear polythene shit as a kind of propagator, we do this shit indoors so why not try it in the outdoor garden?

his grass is gonna be like the amazon lol.

big buddha cheese wake n bake, really nice gear


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

How bigs his lawn them magic granules ain't cheap ......get dome evergreen lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Some I meant canttype this morning Lol or every morning.......deffo getting a vacpurge lLol psycho has been on ho plate all day all night andshe still aain't done lmao gonna be the bollocks tho as they say good comes to those who wait


----------



## ghb (Mar 14, 2015)

that last batch looked lovely, nice and clear sappy colour. you done your jar of trim in yet? 
i couldn't face a dab today, chest still is a little delicate from the bongs last night. those dabs tickle i bet.

i'm gonna give them a go, i'll let you know how it works!.

no rhizo, just some of these granules under the turf and a layer of clear poly over the top for the night, a few inches above the floor. from what i can see on google, mycorrhizal fungi will give better and faster root development, so long as we don't get too cold tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Use the mycorrhizal for ur cannabis


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ohhhh they tickle alright Lol Yeh done all that trim mate just still waiting for the chosis to finish up......I'm sure there's something u can buy that makes your lawns really good.....actually in think its that dimawhatrhefuck earth Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fckn Wales all over Ireland in the rugby


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

why u fukin off scuzzy if hes a bird? my dear you want to know any little thing about growing ask away and we will help you, my advice, cheap tent, quality fan my 8 incher has been turned on full power for over 5 years....


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> why u fukin off scuzzy if hes a bird? my dear you want to know any little thing about growing ask away and we will help you, my advice, cheap tent, quality fan my 8 incher has been turned on full power for over 5 years....


How much viagra u usin to keep that 8 incher on full power for 5 yrs man ??? Ha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't but a 8" fan in a cupboard lol I that why that lad got the 8" for his 3x3 that time..was ir u zeddd looool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wax and joints game over can't be arsed to do fuck all Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

@ghb you about mate? any chance you can PM me an email addy for ya pls?


----------



## ghb (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @ghb you about mate? any chance you can PM me an email addy for ya pls?


i emailed you on the old one i had for you, i'll do it again now. any good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

Afternoon all, 

So a while back my pal says he wants some weed but it's always too strong for him. he's had full on script for his swede afore so he just wants a bit of cheap hash but not soap. I've got a Q of this haha supposed gold seal fuck me it's woeful. it's soft as fuck and almost black in colour. it smells of hash but has next to no effect. obviously it's not gold seal but I can't tell if it's just soap mixed with oil or not. 

I've soaked a lump in boiled water and dried it and it's a lot lighter colour but I haven't tried it again yet. it's like it's too soft if you get me. just glad it was cheap as fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

U should a just bought him some Mexican shwag of the DN lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How much viagra u usin to keep that 8 incher on full power for 5 yrs man ??? Ha


 never needed it man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

..he lied....keeping 8" up at ut age would be impressive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

woulda been better for shizzle bizzle


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> i emailed you on the old one i had for you, i'll do it again now. any good?


 no ive not got acess to that account anymore mate, password fucked up n cant get into it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ..he lied....keeping 8" up at ut age would be impressive


literally woke up at 7 walked the dog dog,fed the cats 8 a load more vals had a bong n I'm definitely gonna watch the shit out of the interment happy Saturday...vals obviously kicked in older post


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I wanna keep bees


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I've family out the country that use to do it n now as I watch elementary I waannnnna but alas im
boom centre of a council estate dont think it's allowed..might look into carrier pigeons they look cool oh so does gliding clubs and I'm definitely planning onn collecting cherry blossom stones.. I need another. Hibbieeeeeeeweeeeeeee


abe supercro said:


> i speak w a beekeeper weekly


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3371895


love that shit if I'm at a market I get it as local as possible for my hay fever n love when they have a block of comb I'm it with i could show u but my towns printed on it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I can read the writing backwards on the honey juat to let u know delete foe safety


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 14, 2015)

goldenrod Lolz, the wildflower, cloudy. buckwheat is like molasses.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd kill for a collection of this


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Look em up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just beem told I'm not allowed anymore dabs lmao I swear down they're like blueys your sound for an hour then boom it hits ya like a slap off Chuck Norris


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just beem told I'm not allowed anymore dabs lmao I swear down they're like blueys your sound for an hour then boom it hits ya like a slap off Chuck Norris


I've had 9 blues in the past 2 hours doubt ut but I wouldn't know now would i...I'll definitely buy half a g of star war bad juice from u how much?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lmao how are u still typing I'm struggling Lol I dunno man what's prices on agora........oi this is high grade next level ting Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yorkie do u rekon you could make good clean DMT extract from root bark stuff?





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Out of 500g or ground mhrb you could get about 5g of hyperspace travel enough to last a lifetime man and send a few mates on the best experience of their life lol



Yes, but the problem with that is the majority of MHRB that is commercially available to buy these days is of a type that has lots of secondary alkaloids and shit in it that adulterates the end product giving the user anxiety and an unpleasant trip.

I would opt for a full synthesis from an innocent precursor like L-Tryptophan (dietary supplement) as DMT is not hard to produce.

Theoretically speaking of course.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

This man Yorkie I rekon you'd have a good crack at it I'll find where to source the best mhrb from


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao how are u still typing I'm struggling Lol I dunno man what's prices on agora........oi this is high grade next level ting Lol


you take ur time but sometimes u forget n talks a out the same thing but different.try. Hydro can't understand me usually.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

I do have great difficulty walking in a straight line gave to be in bed b4 Gfs home or she'll jbowt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Get me some good clean DMT off the DN and I'll trade you collectables


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

No, Youre a towel


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well fuck u nugga


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

That'd b about 3 fiddy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm lost now laterz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> where to source the best mhrb from



£90 per kilo here.......*http://mh-uk.net/root-barks/mimosa-hostilis-shedded-root-bark.html*

£80 per kilo here.......*http://www.organicdyes.co.uk/products/mimosa-hostilis-inner-rootbark.html*

But seen as it's not completely legit in the UK I suggest you use Tor to access the* mh-uk.net* site and pay with Btc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeh I'm on DMT on Fb seen some.really nice extractions I've asked em where they got.there's from so let's see if I can get an answer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Those are the only 2 reliable sites in the UK.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

I bet a kilo would make a nice batch too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll get the bark u do the extraction and we'll go halves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Get me some good clean DMT off the DN and I'll trade you collectables


Lol what do I look like, a 10 year old fat Yank kid wearing a 'World Of Warcraft' T-shirt!?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm gagging for another blast off I need it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol I could.see relax wearing something like that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

You still got my email?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

No man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm lost now laterz


I'm quoting south park lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol I could.see relax wearing something like that


wtf I'm macho like the ultimate warrior from back the day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No man


I'll FB you it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeh mailed ya man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

That fuckin psycho wax is still purging Lol take the piss or what


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

@yorkie, when you thinking of doing them moonrocks roughly?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @yorkie, when you thinking of doing them moonrocks roughly?


I've been pricing up today, I'm looking to put a few orders in tomorrow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Monday at the latest.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well fuck it 0.25 btc on its wat to agora Lol DMT here we come


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well fuck it 0.25 btc on its wat to agora Lol DMT here we come


How much do you get for that price?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Half a g of d is about 0.21 btc around £40


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Not so bad then, fucking plenty of doses in half a g! lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Aint it man I'm gonna try dubbing it just Chuck a nice pile on let it cream up and batter it Lol next thing boooooooooooom lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Chem porn for Ghetto.......

 


..............


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mmmmmm some.impressive crystals they are man they're huge


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dabs got me like.....waking up at 7 am on the sofa pizza box, empty sweet wrappers,empty, chocolate bar wrappers and 2 empty coke cans all over the show Lol morning


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 15, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been pricing up today, I'm looking to put a few orders in tomorrow.


you making em yourself or just ordering them in ready made?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

All I can remember last night is taking my pillow upstairs? (usually in the bedroom as it should be) n slapping my head off the door as I walked up the stairs with the pillow like a piss head/vallyally


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dabs got me like.....waking up at 7 am on the sofa pizza box, empty sweet wrappers,empty, chocolate bar wrappers and 2 empty coke cans all over the show Lol morning


living the dream bizzle


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ohhhh u know it geez Lol I still keep drippin over that pic of them crystals damm they look soooo fine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah yorkie giz is whatever it is I don't care I'll hoot it up me scooter for science


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

I think they're huge fluffy DMT crystals smoke dat shit nugga....ordered half a g off ag last night Lol can't fuvkin wait man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Hahaha you've no control Bizzle never change makes me feel better abouty lack of it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol half a g of DMT not sniff I've been on that the past 6 days Lol had a 2 day break wouldn't mind a nice fat line now tho lol actually fuck it 12 0clock my mans getting a call Lol its mother's day after all is better go up chatty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm thinking of taking a shit road of exo or psy cuts and doing a sog in the veg tent onlyprob is iI'd have to get me strains back ad id lose me flower tent ??? 2 1.2 meter sogs 16 in each exo psycho and livers would make a nice tidy lump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been thinking but then I'd a few vals now i forget what I was thinking...maybe it was to take a few more lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks to elementary if u ever wanna kill urself use helium, aparently you dunno ur bring deprived of oxygen just lol to a forever sleep


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Any luck with the coins yet yorkie?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

Right lads I'm not gonna be about for a good while now, shite has hit the fan here and exploded like a fucking A bomb, everything has fucked up and my life is turned upside down, I feel like I could just swallow a load of tabs and never wake up its that bad, I don't know how long or what it's gonna take to fix it so until then I need to keep my head down and my nose clean, those of u that matter know how to get a hold of me other ways,


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 15, 2015)

Good Luck hulk11!



[email protected] said:


> Thanks to elementary if u ever wanna kill urself use helium, aparently you dunno ur bring deprived of oxygen just lol to a forever sleep


I've got a story about this, 
almost accidental homeycide, instigating buddy huffing wit his head inside entire blk plastic garbage bag filled with helium. We found a tank! hadn't he seized and smashed head off furniture, would of been another minute before i tore the hefty bag apart. then the fk'r woke out of his seizure like nothing ever happend. to this day, think it fk'd him up some, his hands always shook and I lost contact.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Right lads I'm not gonna be about for a good while now, shite has hit the fan here and exploded like a fucking A bomb, everything has fucked up and my life is turned upside down, I feel like I could just swallow a load of tabs and never wake up its that bad, I don't know how long or what it's gonna take to fix it so until then I need to keep my head down and my nose clean, those of u that matter know how to get a hold of me other ways,


Hopefully everything sorts itself out sharpish for ya mate, cant even offer any help as im in much the same boat myself


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

hOPE FAMILY IA SAFE N U DIDNT GWT BUSTED 


TheHulk11 said:


> Right lads I'm not gonna be about for a good while now, shite has hit the fan here and exploded like a fucking A bomb, everything has fucked up and my life is turned upside down, I feel like I could just swallow a load of tabs and never wake up its that bad, I don't know how long or what it's gonna take to fix it so until then I need to keep my head down and my nose clean, those of u that matter know how to get a hold of me other ways,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd


abe supercro said:


> Good Luck hulk11!
> 
> 
> I've got a story about this,
> almost accidental homeycide, instigating buddy huffing wit his head inside entire blk plastic garbage bag filled with helium. We found a tank! hadn't he seized and smashed head off furniture, would of been another minute before i tore the hefty bag apart. then the fk'r woke out of his seizure like nothing ever happend. to this day, think it fk'd him up some, his hands always shook and I lost contact.


I'd use a massive massive bag so it's nice n slow n happily nod off making sure not to be disturbed or you'll be retarded if ur saved lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 15, 2015)

we were just fk'n around we dint know we were gona die


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuckin ell hulk hope your alright man u need own just whatsapp me bro ........right I'm sending BMR Mrs to then spa for the day so I'm getting half a g fuck it fuck her and fuck em lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mornin lads just hme after a days work .. not bad for 12 o'clock ... spliff time now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> we were just fk'n around we dint know we were gona die


that's a new sig right der kid


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you making em yourself or just ordering them in ready made?


Ordering in, I don't have the kit.

If I was on it there'd be no dirty moonrocks, it'd be sparkly lab tested proper every time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Any luck with the coins yet yorkie?


Yeah man, sorted.

And the price of Bitcoins had gone up since, I'm £25 ish better off! 

……


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man, sorted.
> 
> And the price of Bitcoins had gone up since, I'm £25 ish better off!
> 
> ……


not if you factor in the time it'd taken from step 1 to....BTC lol but dude sheer determinations serious


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Psycho still purging Lol been nearly 48 hours I rekon 2nyt will be the night she finally cooks up don't know what's takingbhwr so long exo and lemon need.about 12 hour fucking psycho drives u fuckin psycho waiting for the cunt lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

What moon rocks u guys on aboot then like?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

U


Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3372419 Psycho still purging Lol been nearly 48 hours I rekon 2nyt will be the night she finally cooks up don't know what's takingbhwr so long exo and lemon need.about 12 hour fucking psycho drives u fuckin psycho waiting for the cunt lol


is this the sample 8th of concentration u were on about sending me foe free after ud ate all those vals?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lmao Yeh Yeh even that smashed I wouldn't say something like that Lol .......fuckim weird this psy oil really thick I can see it starting to change now I think Lol I better fuckin hurry up man sick of babysitting the cunt......deffo getting a vac set up soon lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What moon rocks u guys on aboot then like?


Molly/Mandy, whatever you want to call her.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> deffo getting a vac set up soon lol


So how are you purging that there now?

Please don't tell me you've just had it sat on a hot plate for nearly 2 days!?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Molly/Mandy, whatever you want to call her.


fanny dust


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> fanny dust


.............


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep hotplate king lol steady 120°f normally 12 hour its solid this shit just Aint having it I might just bottle it and sell it to relax as rick Simpson Phoenix tears oil lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yep hotplate king lol steady 120°f normally 12 hour its solid



What makes you think it still isn't done after all this time?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Depends on the price then you need to deduct the home dog discount 38% n divide that by 2 (how long I've known u) n we have price per gram..i don't make up the rules these are the rules of the streets dawg


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thetshireman said:


> What makes you think it still isn't done after all this time?


All I can think of is there wasn'tenough trim tto fully ram it so I squeezed about 7g of psy bud in there that's all I can think of I've taken temps a lil higher and it seems to be working but to be honest I haven't got a fucking clue lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> All I can think of is there wasn'tenough trim tto fully ram it so I squeezed about 7g of psy bud in there that's all I can think of I've taken temps a lil higher and it seems to be working but to be honest I haven't got a fucking clue lol



No what I mean is, what are you actually looking for that would indicate to you that it's done.

What are you judging it by?


----------



## mrt1980 (Mar 15, 2015)

alright lads hows things? I haven't been on for a few days. I've been busy looking for a new car. I had nearly £3000 for the ppi i had on one of my loans. I'm looking into the others I've had and my credit cards now too lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

The Ycpmn said:


> No what I mean is, what are you actually looking for that would indicate to you that it's done.
> 
> What are you judging it by?


Oh when its cpmpletey solid to touch like a biscuit


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

No Relax I aint been busted but my family is proper fucked up now, and to make it worse ive just found out now my mate I'm staying with and growing in his house has just been given a 4 week eviction order so now I need to bin my plants that have just started flowering cos I've now where else I can put them, and my other planned big grow has went tits up due to the other issues I'm having, and my best mate just got jailed for 9 months on Friday as well, they say bad things come in 3s well they ain't fucking kidding.


----------



## ghb (Mar 15, 2015)

chin up lad, you'll still be here next year. 

patience is gonna be the key here because losing your rag only ever makes things worse. though it sounds like you have been fed a real shit sandwich to me.

i hope you sort things out soon man.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeh hope shit works out for ya hulk really do mate and it will.....fuckin society winds me right the fuck up......Need to floodbBritain's water supply with ayahuasca and wake everyone the fuck up......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

So I've introduced a few folk to dabbing now Lol had em all choking ta fuvk lol .......then this rasta I know comes round I'm like here check this out...stacked him quite a decent one tbh he blasted it blew it out his nose and mmmmmm giz another lmao he only choked on his 3rd one fuckin iron lung lion lung mutherfucker lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well been doing a bit of reading up and some strains won't honeycomb at all I'll have to take it to a higher temp up to 190°f and it should remain a sap? I'm gonna keep this on the griddle for a few more hours and if still it doesn't start to harden up its going on a water bath at high temp see what happens.......suppose this is all part of learning the concentrate game lol

Deffo getting a vac tho Lol its a must


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you trying to turn that shatter there into honeycomb?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

And have you tried letting it cool down, or put it in the freezer for 10mins?

It's never gonna go hard while it's sat on a warm hot plate.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 15, 2015)

Morning lads ... got up at 7 dropped 20mg of vals .. just woke up on settee and had a sunday dinner lol ... Not a bad day so far


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 15, 2015)

Best water my ccm while im able lol. Growth is explosive in this coco but every other day feeding is a pain ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> chin up lad, you'll still be here next year.
> 
> patience is gonna be the key here because losing your rag only ever makes things worse. though it sounds like you have been fed a real shit sandwich to me.
> 
> i hope you sort things out soon man.


after all these yrs this is when u finally talks sense


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't top yaself hulk lifes a cunt full of liars and thieves and cunts but the children need their real dad, bitches are butches but they the only ones with pussy s so what can ya do


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeh it does yorkie that's how I made the last lot leave on the hotplate until its cooked hard to the touch ......I can see it changing now I've uppef the temps more bubbles appearing


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

sounds like ghet knows from experience, his shit looked rite nice straw colour, not all deep red and smokey


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

I wanna get some mhrb and get cooking, want some elf time lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Not only do osram make sweet grow bulbs they've produced the most impressive bedside light 6w led I've seen in like forever..yes I was In tesco bulb section stoned on bongs n vals reading all the backs of the new led range till the gf pulled me away ==spanner


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lmao me too but I'm scared.I'd fuck it up and mill myself somehow Lol I've just ordered 500mg of ag Lol hope it gets here soon man I can feel the inner me wants to blast off and I could do with it tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

I've fucking ludes coming hanging doe ur


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Colours beyond colours Lol that bright ubcant even call it colour.....I need a breakthrough


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Your mad.lax Lol don't let them vals ruin ya man u can lose weeks on them


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao me too but I'm scared.I'd fuck it up and mill myself somehow Lol I've just ordered 500mg of ag Lol hope it gets here soon man I can feel the inner me wants to blast off and I could do with it tbh


I wouldn't fuk it up , that extraction is piss easy, unlike that synthesis yman is on about from tryptophan is degree level chemistry, lol, good luck with that, but fuk no thanks, just extract what nature made imo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

10 kg mhrb for 550 whats the yield of D on 10 key root ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Do it do it do it do it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

You'd make some fire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your mad.lax Lol don't let them vals ruin ya man u can lose weeks on them


sure I only got em yesterday off my lad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Haha im anyhow after a couple dabs are my new vals Lol literally fuck me up proper


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

I need me sum vals to understand wats goin on in here sumtimes ha lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

I need dmt


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

I need sum bdsm


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

Good thing im in barca the wknd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

If all goes well I'll have .5g of DMT next week sometime


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If all goes well I'll have .5g of DMT next week sometime


Hope all goes well


----------



## R[email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

I,need more vals lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

[QUOTEI "irish4:20I post: 11410646, member: 177748"]Hope all goes well [/QUOTE]
So do i man so do i


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Rb said:


> I,need more vals lol


U need a dab rig and some concentrate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

When ur in barca at another pharmacist trying to inconspicuously ask what gets u the highest without looking like a junkie mention my name.... Ir won't get u any favours only that you man infact need said medication


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U need a dab rig and some concentrate


need said vals to afford said pricy rig those things are pricy.. We all know mines gonna be gangsta


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U need a dab rig and some concentrate


Me to


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

Just watching that need arrows thing fuck me man they are some shit hot pilots man fuckin boggles the mind


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> When ur in barca at another pharmacist trying to inconspicuously ask what gets u the highest without looking like a junkie mention my name.... Ir won't get u any favours only that you man infact need said medication


No bother il let ya know how i get on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it does yorkie that's how I made the last lot leave on the hotplate until its cooked hard to the touch ......I can see it changing now I've uppef the temps more bubbles appearing


Dude those bubbles are Co2 bubbles, not butane.

You're de-carbing the shit out of it.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 15, 2015)

You lads seen this ... funny as fuck


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 15, 2015)

I just use my honey bee extractor and whip it up when i dab. What you making?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> You lads seen this ... funny as fuck


i fucking loved that show


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone after any equipment? Im not gonna be able to grow for the foreseeable future and need to keep everything out my gaff, if anyone need anything give me a shout and we can sort summit out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> E-mail


oh yeah I've u as spam....hold on


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

Get into contact with ice remember he needs gear


TheHulk11 said:


> Anyone after any equipment? Im not gonna be able to grow for the foreseeable future and need to keep everything out my gaff, if anyone need anything give me a shout and we can sort summit out.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Get into contact with ice remember he needs gear


Tried but that man is off radar just now, he has his own shit to deal with


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

What fans u got mate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What fans u got mate?


Ive got a big blue 6" swift air one that relax and ice have as well it's a powerful big beast
and I've got 2 smaller 4" in line TT fans that I mainly use for intake

I gave my other fans away when I downsized my setup last yr.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2015)

The blue fans are fucking serious n nice n cheap so should be a bargain


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I wouldn't fuk it up , that extraction is piss easy, unlike that synthesis yman is on about from tryptophan is degree level chemistry, lol, good luck with that, but fuk no thanks, just extract what nature made imo


Well people tend to stick to what they know when they've got limited skills.

I'm quite capable, no degree or luck needed.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

80x80x160cm tent
6" cooltube
600w metal magnetic ballast
400w plastic magnetic ballast
2 x open reflectors
6" fan
2 x 4" fans
125w blue cfl
50w blue cfl
50w red cfl
600w omega super Hps bulb 
400w sun master bulb 
10m E40 extension for cfls
I'll also chuck in what's left of my nute's so about half a litre of bio grow, 
an unopened 1L of bio bloom
some top max
Just under 1L of Cal mag

Other bits and bobs but can't remember it all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2015)

How much for all your fans both 4" and yer 6"


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How much for all your fans both 4" and yer 6"


Ive WhatsApp u mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

*Decarboxylation of Tryptophan to Tryptamine.
*
L-Tryptophan............................Tryptamine
....................

* 
Reductive methylation of Tryptamine to DMT.
*
Tryptamine.......................................DMT
**......................



2 steps, piece of piss.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2015)

Laters lad's.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *Decarboxylation of Tryptophan to Tryptamine.
> *
> L-Tryptophan............................Tryptamine
> View attachment 3372814....................View attachment 3372815
> ...


lol its a bit more complex than googling the fukin reaction, make it ill give you a month, put up or shut up imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Zeddd samples...Jk ok so now I'm a happy geezer gave out a few collectables to show they are indeed originals mates interested said cut us a deal I said well i am a dealer so for a strip I'll do it for 40e Savings of a whole 2 yoyos so sorted morning lads


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Did somebody say early morning Japanese dub...


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Did somebody say early morning Japanese dub...


Wtf are u on ha  mornin peeps


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Did somebody say early morning Japanese dub...


Nope


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf are u on ha  mornin peeps


yo momma


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Nope


how's the wife after that crash ages ago..bet she's still winging about it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol its a bit more complex than googling the fukin reaction, make it ill give you a month, put up or shut up imo


Who the fuck are you to give me an ultimatum you silly cunt!? 

If I had the spare cash needed for space and decent equipment right now I'd be doing more than pissing about with DMT just to show you up. 


"Bio-Chem scientist by training" my arse, you're full of shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

U produce anything I'm thinking of lemme know yorkie big market for exotic collectables over here..imagine the profit margin


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Anyone after any equipment? Im not gonna be able to grow for the foreseeable future and need to keep everything out my gaff, if anyone need anything give me a shout and we can sort summit out.


you aint got any LED lights have ya?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Unless it's 3w diodes fook it off


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Unless it's 5w diodes fook it off


fixed that for you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Thought 3w was the basic amount needed....n the price difference would be serious wouldn't it? Especially if ur using it for veging...I'm assuming things for veging still don't get ppl flowering under led unless they have heat issues


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2015)

lol all mouth no dmt mr underground chemist, all you need is a bit of glassware and some tryp, you know the rest its easy lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Look both u titty farts make it n me n bizzle test it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you aint got any LED lights have ya?


No mate sorry no leds


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Here a bit i found on the 5w turns out more expensive cost run to yield thus less efficient
http://www.dormgrow.com/blog/led-technology/3-watt-vs-5-watt-diodes-for-led-grow-lights/



Mind I didn't see a source so feel free to throw a few my way mr I'm so rich I can afford 5w led lights n ain't the credible ones made on America so then import charges...daaang


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thought 3w was the basic amount needed....n the price difference would be serious wouldn't it? Especially if ur using it for veging...I'm assuming things for veging still don't get ppl flowering under led unless they have heat issues


The 3W ones are fantastic veg lights but lacking when flowering, whilst you can get a yield from the 3W its very small with lots of leaf, 5W ones at least give a decent yield n keep the leaf ratio down a bit

Im gonna be replacing my 600w HPs with a couple of the VIPAR 600W`s(which actually draw 300W) before summer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sticking with hps for flowering till lads come another ten yrs or so


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here a bit i found on the 5w turns out more expensive cost run to yield thus less efficient
> http://www.dormgrow.com/blog/led-technology/3-watt-vs-5-watt-diodes-for-led-grow-lights/
> 
> 
> ...


lol im just gonna pay for em out of harvest money lol

These are the kind im looking at

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-VIPAR-500W-Reflector-LED-Grow-Light-5W-Leds-Hydroponic-Plant-Veg-Bloom-Lamps-/181430305428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a3e16c294

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-600W-LED-GROW-LIGHT-Hydro-5W-Chips-Lamps-Panel-Veg-Flowering-Plant-Lights-/191137173415


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol im just gonna pay for em out of harvest money lol
> 
> These are the kind im looking at
> 
> ...


i remember u doing research for donkeys on em but be best buy American n ask em to put machine part on the Declaration so u don't pay import fees.that way u won't get jumped like my shit chinaman led.. Nice lights btw...fuck the price though lol give it ten yrs man ten n they'll be 70 odd quid a pop


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i remember u doing research for donkeys on em but be best buy American n ask em to put machine part on the Declaration so u don't pay import fees.that way u won't get jumped like my shit chinaman led.. Nice lights btw...fuck the price though lol give it ten yrs man ten n they'll be 70 odd quid a pop


I need to swap over to LED`s for summer due to heat etc and these are a decent affordable option, can always upgrade em after a year or 2 to more expensive ones

blackstars etc are over £1000 so that can wait for a few years lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I need to swap over to LED`s for summer due to heat etc and these are a decent affordable option, can always upgrade em after a year or 2 to more expensive ones


just not 2 cheap lol the ones I got from chine "3w" my eye didn't work at all not even.a bit lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2015)

saw some pretty impressive grow with led vs gavita, the gavita is rec 90 cm above the canopy tho so don't really make sense unless u got got a cold room and can drop the lights a bit, thinkin of trying a 750 gav tho with an 8 inch extractor in a 1.2


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2015)

This comparison grow is well worth a read, 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/apache-at600-led-vs-1000w-hps-blue-dream-grow.813412/


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 16, 2015)

hows we doing then?

im off to me mums 2mora need to fill me lappy back up after me fucking factory restore malarky, she has the top virgin package silly speeds like 150mb+ i thinks.

see im a expert aswel on this dmt/Ayahuasca shit, check my copy n paste skills outs lol

http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/p/xMPC3YBk2T

"You are largely responsible for me viewing my own consciousness the world and human interaction from an entirely new reference point, and for this I could never thank you enough."

Ah, brings a fair tear to the eye, does it not...

My 100% authentic Ayahuasca pack was the best selling ayahuasca on both Silk Road, Sheep and Atlantis. This authentic pack contains enough for 2 people to have 1 full ayahuasca experience, or 1 person to have 2 different types of experience; a traditional ayahausca and a more pharmahuasca experience.

Pack contents:-

25g - 10 year old Black Banisteriopsis Caapi Vine (Harmine / Harmaline - MAOI inhibitor - Peru)
15g - Psychotria Viridis "Chacruna" (DMT - Peru)
10g - Chaliponga (DMT, Bufotenine and 5MEO-DMT - Peru)
10g - Mimosa Hostilis "Jurema" (DMT - Mexico)
3g - Peganum Harmala "Syrian Rue" (Harmine / Harmaline - MAOI inhibitor - Iran)

Ayahuasca has to be made in two separate parts. It is very easy to do, if you can boil water, you can make ayahuasca. I've been brewing and selling ayahuasca for over 10 years, so this should be comprehensively all you need to know to get the most out of the pack.

The pack is set up so 2 people would split the Syrian Rue, and the caapi, then all of the remaining mixture. If you are a single person, you should aim to use all the Caapi Vine, all the chacruna and chaliponga and a few grams of the Mimosa Hostilis. The Syrian Rue and remaining Mimosa is then used for a different "flavoured" experience, commonly termed "pharmahuasca".

BREWING INSTRUCTIONS, FOR 1 PERSON

First, you should boil some water and add some vitamin C powder, or fruit juice to make the water slightly acidic - which helps the active ingredients concentrate in the tea. When boiling, change to a simmer and add the 25g caapi Vine. Simmer, not heavily boil, for about 45 minutes. Then strain. You want 1 large mugs worth. Add some honey, as its fairly bitter - but not unpleasant tasting.

It will take about 45mins to 1 hour after drinking for the MAOI effects to kick in. MAOI means "Mono-amine Oxidase Inhibitor". Mono-amine oxidase is a enzyme in your stomach which breaks down many substance, including DMT. So normally, if you drink or eat any DMT, it will be broken down before you experience any effects. With ayahuasca, the MAOI will stop this working temporarily, so any ingested DMT can enter the body without being broken down and do its magic. It is important that when using a MAOI you don't smoke, drink caffeine, take any medications etc. I will update a list of things to avoid shortly; but its good form to take no active substance on the day of your experience, or stop any anti-depressants etc. a day before.

So, while the Caapi MAOI takes effect, you brew the second tea. DO the same, water, vitamin C or fruit juice and boil all the chacruna and caapi, and a few grams of the MHRB, again for about 45 minutes. When ready, add honey and drink. This can be very bitter, depending on how much mimosa you added - the caapi and chacruna on their own taste OK, the mimosa is the extra power!

After about 45 miniutes after consuming the second tea, you will start to trip. However, this is just phase one. You shoudl get wavey lines, bending, visuals etc. but the DMT is now congregating on your gallbladder, have prepared hot buttered crumpets / hot buttered toast / hot buttered rice as the fatty hot butter releases all content from your gall bladder back to your bloodstream, and now you will be thoroughly off with the fairies for a further 4-5 hour authentic Ayahuasca DMT trip. You will trip just fine without the butter, they don't have it in the jungle, but this is a top level shamanic tip - I've been doing this a long time; it is the icing on the cake! After this phase you are fully immersed in a different psychedelic world, entity contact, the most intense visuals etc.

They call ayahsuca the king of trips, and I'd agree that it's far and away the best - you are still in control, unlike LSD or Salvia, but the intensity and scope of the experience is not equalled by anything.

Have a bucket handy, "La Purga" is a common part of the experience, although I have never experienced this having a particularly tough stomach! Try to keep in as much brew for as long as possible...

BREWING INSTRUCTIONS FOR 2 PEOPLE

For 2 people, simply chew half the Syrian Rue each and split the caapi brew down the middle. For the DMT part of the tea, add all the ingredients together and drink half each. You may want to brew 2 DMT teas, one with the chacruna and caapi, one with the Mimosa Hostilis - as the first part is far easier to drink, the mimosa a lot harder! You both need the rue and the caapi, or there won't be enough MAOI effects to make the DMT work, and you will need all the other ingredients. The pack has been carefully constructed to ensure the correct amount of each ingredient is present.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

How funny is this.. Always hated this game http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-ketamine-secrets-of-segas-ecco-the-dolphin-347?utm_source=vicefbuk


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> how's the wife after that crash ages ago..bet she's still winging about it lol


Yeah mate still gets abit of pain in her back but not much can do now.... 

Rambo - i had to Stop taking those tablets man , was ill as fuck all the time , shits, stomach aches etc. 
Im on sertraline now and don't feel sick anymore but i just flake in and out of sleep most the day lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad to see mate keep her stoned fuck em pain killers...what pills u put on? Is it just me or is the majority or lads in here not 100% in the head lok we've all got more issues than the big issue n the junkies that sell em


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 16, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah mate still gets abit of pain in her back but not much can do now....
> 
> Rambo - i had to Stop taking those tablets man , was ill as fuck all the time , shits, stomach aches etc.
> Im on sertraline now and don't feel sick anymore but i just flake in and out of sleep most the day lol


yeah mate they done the same thing to me, stomach aches,shits i use to spew sometimes aswel, citalopram aint for everyone although its one of the most common prescribed anti-depressent.

i take quetiapine and mirtazpine have been on em for a good few months now since me last nut-do, gotta say they are the best crazy pills i ever been on, aint no rec use to them but they deffo work i feel more sane than ive felt in yrs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

I find that with the vals pop one n ur just normal open to conversation with anyone no paranoid anxious thoughts just totally u it's amazing how great shit is when it's not abused


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2015)

started yoga again yesterday after an eight yr break!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> started yoga again yesterday after an eight yr break!


i refuse to try it but especially for 35+ it does definitely have great benefits to it...much better than those other fad workouts like that p90 shit..YOURE A MORON IF U THINK U CAN GAIN N CUT THAT MUCH THAT FAST WITHOUT A PROPPER STACK(stack is steroid cycle bulk then cut thwn get ur balls working again lol)


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2015)

I've noticed at least 20 diff latenight informercials, over the yrs, on diff fad workouts. the idea of suzanne summers, thigh-master was inspiring lolz

figured the slipper bandit had a stack of richard simmons vcr tapes for dancing to the oldies. seriously though, yoga? 'refuse to try it'. nobody likes to be cramped into a small class elbows knockin. I'm in there with three other ppl, so that's not too bad. just remembered, how id watch denise austin yoga on cable tv about 20 yrs ago, she always had the most magnificent camel toe, very interesting.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

Fucking smoked all my jackpot royale already so im dry again  lol 
Tbh i did it 12/12 fs and only got about 10g  wank lol

I did a skunk91 at the same time 12/12 fs but that ones taking the piss only started flowering 2 week ago (9 weeks 12/12)
So prob got 5 weeks to wait on that. .....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I've noticed at least 20 diff latenight informercials, over the yrs, on diff fad workouts. the idea of suzanne summers, thigh-master was inspiring lolz
> 
> figured the slipper bandit had a stack of richard simmons vcr tapes for dancing to the oldies. seriously though, yoga? 'refuse to try it'. nobody likes to be cramped into a small class elbows knockin. I'm in there with three other ppl, so that's not too bad. just remembered, how id watch denise austin yoga on cable tv about 20 yrs ago, she always had the most magnificent camel toe, very interesting.


those gimmicks makes millionslike the abe forum roller that put excessive pressure on ur lumbar thus creating back problems loool another's the toe she remember ur toes fit on like ur wearing foot gloves but shoes they said better balance n for posture.. Proven to be 100% bullshit now a total recall company gone busy n good riddance praying on the fat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol all mouth no dmt mr underground chemist, all you need is a bit of glassware and some tryp, you know the rest its easy lmfao


And you're all mouth with shit weed and no plant pictures Mr 'mainlined for 8 and crossed Exo/Psycho with Lemon'.


The 'bit of glassware' you refer to would be a full distillation kit with reflux condenser at over £300, extra bigger flasks at £50 ish each, then I'd need a suitable hot plate/stirrer at around £400, various other glass pieces at say another £100 along with various other pieces of miscellaneous kit like a vacuum pump/tubing/hand tools at another £50 or so.

Now the chemicals (which can't all be sourced easily).....

*STEP 1*
L-Tryptophan
Nitrogen Gas
Diphenal Ether
Hydrochloric Acid
Sodium Hydroxide
Anhydrous Sodium Sulphate

*STEP 2*
Formaldehyde
Methanol
Sodium Cyanoborohydride
Acetic Acid
Ammonia
DCM
Hexane
Ethyl Acetate

And not to mention space to work in for final steps because it's a fucking stupid idea to be producing controlled substances at a home address.

But yeah, after raising the cash and sourcing all that the rest is easy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i refuse to try it but especially for 35+ it does definitely have great benefits to it...much better than those other fad workouts like that p90 shit..YOURE A MORON IF U THINK U CAN GAIN N CUT THAT MUCH THAT FAST WITHOUT A PROPPER STACK(stack is steroid cycle bulk then cut thwn get ur balls working again lol)


P90x and Insanity do work as advertised mate as long as you follow proper nutrition (I have most of the range on hard drive), but you don't gain great amounts of muscle with either, you could get big and cut with P90X but you'd have to repeat the program several times over the year, I've seen 1 set of testimonial photos were the guy did it 4 times over the year and he's quite big.

My pal (18 stone, 20 inch biceps) co-owns a gym with a guy who is an ex PT instructor for the Royal Marines, they heavily advocate circuit training like P90X in the gym but they have better kit to do it with, they've just built a fake road across the length of the gym floor to do old school 'Rocky' type training like pulling tractor tyres with ropes around your waist. 

I took Insanity round to the gym a few months ago and it killed em both off, it's hardcore cardio for 45 mins with only 30 seconds break between 5 min sets.
The ex marine is now using the same concept to prepare for shows as he's competing in natural bodybuilding events.

Insanity will get you super fit, super fast no doubt about it.
I'm so unfit at the moment I've been struggling with the assessment test for over a month, I need to eat more. lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

just don't mention crossfit hehe.

again, sound in theory, but the people carrying it out are often delusional and looking to take on early retirement from being crippled by tendon/joint pain or other lifting related injuries.

i think calisthenics are more than enough to get get fit and lean, if you want to be big then lift heavy and little but for fucks sake do it properly!


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

just been to check the plants, veg tent is a mess, all the seedlings stretched way too much and have now started flopping over, that what happens when you get so lax i suppose, i'm sure they'll be reet
. flower room is looking belter though, gonna flip them on wed i think, now we wait.

4+ months with no harvest is a twat.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you're all mouth with shit weed and no plant pictures Mr 'mainlined for 8 and crossed Exo/Psycho with Lemon'.
> 
> 
> The 'bit of glassware' you refer to would be a full distillation kit with reflux condenser at over £300, extra bigger flasks at £50 ish each, then I'd need a suitable hot plate/stirrer at around £400, various other glass pieces at say another £100 along with various other pieces of miscellaneous kit like a vacuum pump/tubing/hand tools at another £50 or so.
> ...


 thanks for proving me right lol as I said its easier to extract it than to synth it, btw ever even smoked it? its not for everyone mind you


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2015)

at Rambo that is interesting shit about the butter emptying the gall bladder for the ultimate high, last thing I would have felt like doing tbh more like spewing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thanks for proving me right lol as I said its easier to extract it than to synth it


No you didn't!

You said you wouldn't fuck up the extraction as it's a piece of piss where as the synth is degree level chemistry, good luck with that.
Thus proving (again) that you don't have the chem knowledge, confidence or experience that you would have us all believe you do.
Don't try tarring somebody else with your shortcomings Zeddd, as I said I'm quite capable with no degree or luck needed.

Anyway this is not the old days where shit's gonna get dragged out for ages like arguing with IC3, I'm past that crap.
You've been burnt mate, get rekt!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> P90x and Insanity do work as advertised mate as long as you follow proper nutrition (I have most of the range on hard drive), but you don't gain great amounts of muscle with either, you could get big and cut with P90X but you'd have to repeat the program several times over the year, I've seen 1 set of testimonial photos were the guy did it 4 times over the year and he's quite big.
> 
> My pal (18 stone, 20 inch biceps) co-owns a gym with a guy who is an ex PT instructor for the Royal Marines, they heavily advocate circuit training like P90X in the gym but they have better kit to do it with, they've just built a fake road across the length of the gym floor to do old school 'Rocky' type training like pulling tractor tyres with ropes around your waist.
> 
> ...


you can't do That as a consistent exercise regime requires waaaay2 much ok if ur training for a triathlon but average Joe, those gain? You need consistency and dedicated on diet alone let alone those routines n they say anyone can do it? Pfft of you can you wouldn't look like that I'm the first place said testimonials probably from military personnel or athletes who injur emselfs then use the p9x as part of their recovery so technically they so use ir but muscle memory helps alot...hencentre ex gym rat n athletes 
When I wanna gain. Mass all i do is short heavy lifts focus on negatives(when the weighs going back to starting position) nice N slow rep don't sacrifice posture up Bulking foods a massive part (always is)
I Di as little
cardio as possible then to cut I cycle,jog/hike eat more protein to carbon ratio even the odd cab cycle (if I'm mentally up to it) workout longer repetitions trying to keep my weights as high as possible then you'll be noticeably big not this near impossible SAS challenge shit it's all fucking gimmicks go workout eat healthy n think work it all evenly!! Shit needs to by symmetrical brah or u suck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> just don't mention crossfit hehe.
> 
> again, sound in theory, but the people carrying it out are often delusional and looking to take on early retirement from being crippled by tendon/joint pain or other lifting related injuries.
> 
> i think calisthenics are more than enough to get get fit and lean, if you want to be big then lift heavy and little but for fucks sake do it properly!


that's pretty much what I said but it meant sense his way lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

laxx answer me this, can you do a standing, single arm shoulder press with 40kg? i've not set foot in a gym this decade and i picked up a roll of 12" code 4 lead above my head with one hand before, i feel pretty epic now like.

cheese one! first of the day. better late than never as they say.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

I honestly dunno but I can human flag...i do my reps per arm starting 15kg,I'd do ten-13 drop to 10kg weight to failure n other arm, rest thwn preacher curls I love mixing wm up matw like i said before its doing all em exercise I love once you've forum down n a nice regime to shock em to gain you've ur shut down


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> laxx answer me this, can you do a standing, single arm shoulder press with 40kg? i've not set foot in a gym this decade and i picked up a roll of 12" code 4 lead above my head with one hand before, i feel pretty epic now like.
> 
> cheese one! first of the day. better late than never as they say.


you'd gain a surprising amount of mass if u started again mate would impress the bird next time u see her


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

i weigh 16 stone and at least 5 of it is solid fat man. i can lug heavy shit but a mile run would probably kill me lol, there was a time when i would do 10k on a treadmill then go for a swim.

need to get back in the gym badly, there's one by me that is only £150 a year and all brand new gear, i could at least get in some sort of shape.

no excuses really other than that i am one lazy bastard, i get worse by the hour and now that dominos has thin crust back, i'm like a pig in shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

N when working my delts I use mostly 10-12.5kg (per arm) dumbbells for shoulder press not so much for front debts as I do pushup n what not but I do a few shoulder rows n of course ice as many rear debt exercises as ive for my side maybe variation of 4-6 but I never really stack when it comes to shoulders only legs n arms,chest but just to burn em once I've had a good warm up never at the start of a workout you could really hurt your deltoids it's 3 small muscle groups best bets slow,good forum easy weight n work up your lucky u didn't Hurn yourself... No offense


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

i've got ten nuts lad. all the size of a garden pea


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> you can't do That as a consistent exercise regime requires waaaay2 much ok if ur training for a triathlon but average Joe, those gain? You need consistency and dedicated on diet alone let alone those routines n they say anyone can do it? Pfft of you can you wouldn't look like that I'm the first place said testimonials probably from military personnel or athletes who injur emselfs then use the p9x as part of their recovery so technically they so use ir but muscle memory helps alot...hencentre ex gym rat n athletes
> When I wanna gain. Mass all i do is short heavy lifts focus on negatives(when the weighs going back to starting position) nice N slow rep don't sacrifice posture up Bulking foods a massive part (always is)
> I Di as little
> cardio as possible then to cut I cycle,jog/hike eat more protein to carbon ratio even the odd cab cycle (if I'm mentally up to it) workout longer repetitions trying to keep my weights as high as possible then you'll be noticeably big not this near impossible SAS challenge shit it's all fucking gimmicks go workout eat healthy n think work it all evenly!! Shit needs to by symmetrical brah or u suck


Lol, I'm about to do it as a constant exercise regime once I get myself to a basic level of decent nutrition.
I'll send you before and after photo's and prove it.

But no mate you misunderstand, nobody's gaining big on any of those program, they're not designed for that..

The muscle you see on testimonial photos and videos (there are literally thousands, check you tube) hasn't really been 'gained', it's all ways been there it's just now more visible because of the toning/definition and now low body fat %.

Everybody has a 6 pack abs, underneath all that fat content.

Jess Ennis for example is toned and looks hard as a rock with abs but she doesn't hit the gym with big weight, she looks like that because her body fat is roughly around 8% and she only consumes about 1500 cals a day.

Some muscle is 'gained' on those programs yes but it's not something to write home about, it's really all about reducing your body fat %, getting super fit and shaping your body.



If you want to get big fast, eat big, train big and maybe shot a little juice.

If you want to get super fit and lose fat fast, eat appropriately and do Insanity.

But you can't be big and super fit at the same time, it doesn't work like that.
Hence why my mate (18 stone, 20 inch biceps) can't do Insanity, he simply can't provide his body with enough nutrients and oxygen to sustain all that muscle, but yeah, he can bench the weight of a Grizzly Bear for few reps! 


I can send you some DVD's if you want Lax, give it a go for free.
I can just imagine those slippers!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

I do full on lunge bomb press ups into the mrs ......easy.boys lmao this thread is funny man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

Kin'ell Lax, I'm 11 stone and double EZ curl 45kg and tricep extend 30kg when I'm eating!

I can't bench for shit though, I've probably maxed 80kg in my life.


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> i can send you some DVD's if you want Lax, give it a go for free.
> I can just imagine those slippers!


haha wouldn't last two seconds without some of this to hold em on, colour coded of course


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

laxx is all about form though, takes a few blues then looks at himself lifting in the mirror and thinks he looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell Lax, I'm 11 stone and double EZ curl 45kg and tricep extend 30kg when I'm eating!
> 
> I can't bench for shit though, I've probably maxed 80kg in my life.


I've never maxed to see what I can push tbh I workout at home not into the how much can u lift till u shit ur arse out lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

Or Lax takes a few blues and just looks at himself in the mirror.








Then takes a few more blues.









And a few more blues.









By this point he's so fucked he can no longer see himself in the mirror.

*"Fucking hell, I've lost so much weight I've disappeared!" 

......*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> laxx is all about form though, takes a few blues then looks at himself lifting in the mirror and thinks he looks great.


Lol, I've just realised that she's trying to do a 'clean and jerk' with alternating grip!

It's gonna end in tears when her left hand gives up.


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've never maxed to see what I can push tbh I workout at home not into the how much can u lift till u shit ur arse out lol


that reminds me of your old name, prolapse!.
it's got a well better ring to it than a gay franky goes to hollywood tune. man the 80's were fucked up, we didn't stand a chance really lol

i know right yorkie, google crossfit lad, it's better than watching beheadings for people getting ruined lol SFW and all that.

funniest thing is the people don't realise they could still be just as fit but with more longevity if they just practised more traditional ways of exercising.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm 13 fucking stone u string bean..n all ur gonna do is cut gain some mass look like a lad that works out I'm working out for mass.. Slowly takes ages buuut yeah some day you've the time I'll take those dvds n weve some sort of challenge on here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

And a few more blues Lol......them etizolams aregood jjust like blueys but they make u really horny lol but are very addictive and made me depressed for a day or 2 lol wasn't very nice like....I wanna learn how to cook proper freebase crack I'vehad a few attempts now one came out amazing proper little rock that blew me head off but since I've been failing pissin me off a bit tbh lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

look at ghetto laxx, he started on the blues now he is doin full freebase, slippery slope i tell thee lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Fuckin orbot is been dead slow as well I wanna check me order status on me DMT fuckin need a blast off proper I do


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

I won't be freebasing.. Unless I get a sample


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Was post today no vals


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Slopes made of butter on that one I tell thee lol ...snorting coke Aint bad u get a lil.chatty feel good for a bit but a rock fuck me Lol talk about head blown off just for 2 mins but fuck its sooo good lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm 13 fucking stone u string bean. I'm working out for mass.


Not doing very fucking well at then are you cos you're just 2 stone heavier than me and I've only eaten twice in the last week! 








(I'm ill and my body's fucked, long story)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Freebasing also let's you know how good quality the coke is as well and my yardie man has the best

By that I mean in the area not in general lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not doing very fucking well at then are you cos you're just 2 stone heavier than me and I've only eaten twice in the last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second I'd seen u quoted me I was like wtf is it now lol I workout alot it's hard to consume enough Cals my protein shakes are protein milk n half a scoop of protein powder with half an avocate twice a day but 4 of those shakes two only containing avocado would be way 2 much potassium otherwise but great cals n fats n try alot to gain mass but I can't fucking stand still unless I'm stoned out my box or high


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

I watched that movie 'Focus' with Will Smith last night.

Quite a good hustle movie if anybody's interested.


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

i hate films, mate made me watch a most violent year the other day, don't EVER do it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> i hate films, mate made me watch a most violent year the other day, don't EVER do it.


Lol, too late, I did that last week.

How fucking bad is that movie eh!?


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

you see one good one a year, two if you're lucky and i don't think ive seen one this year.

that film was beyond terrible and at no single point did i feel any kind of emotion. they are robbing a living the cunts.

can't wait for the irishman, gonna be the last great movie. i called it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> you see one good one a year, two if you're lucky and i don't think ive seen one this year.
> 
> that film was beyond terrible and at no single point did i feel any kind of emotion. they are robbing a living the cunts.
> 
> can't wait for the irishman, gonna be the last great movie. i called it


I've not seen a good one yet this year, 'Focus' is ok, Will Smith isn't bad and the twists to each scam are pretty good.
It's all about the scams to be honest, all the scams together are rolled up into the plot which turns out to be one big massive scam.

Last year there was quite a few belter's though, 'Dallas Buyers Club' was easily the best.

The weight that Matthew McConaughey lost for that movie was incredible, there's a scene where he's laid on a hospital bed fucked up and he looks about 8 stone wet through.

Jared Leto did an amazing job playing Rayon the tranny too, brilliant performance.


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

not seen that one, it's the only one i missed. wolf of wall street was a cracker.
jared leto is a shit hot actor, he should leave that rock band bollocks alone if you ask me lol. have you seen requiem for a dream?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe, the name rings a bell.


'Grand Budapest Hotel' is another, a sneaky one that, it got a few Oscars I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Your mom got a few Oscars


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2015)

lol at meltdown man listened to your bs for too long but it does get funny when you lose it triacontanol was particularly funny tho sorry you not feeling well man joking aside


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2015)

im on that cheese haze cross, exo and zlh very nice and popular by all accounts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Maybe, the name rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 'Grand Budapest Hotel' is another, a sneaky one that, it got a few Oscars I think.


bet that's not the only bell you rung..sorry man couldn't resist I'm sure u felt the same in said above burn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

14 MINS N NOT ONE LIKE THAT WAS HILARIOUS OF ME


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

22 mins


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

Like whore


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Comment whore


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

How can i be a comment whore, every fucker does one when im here lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah let's all make fun of the guy that gets depressed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice face robbie looks likens scary book cover


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to train alot until about 5yrs ago ... ive a naturally fast metabolism and naturally skinny frame , i got up to 15st with 12%bf when i looked my best... then i got ill a lost shit loads of weight... after that i lost motivation to train and found it hard to get gym into my routine of family life with young kids n work n shit so i just got lazy. .. i still have shape n strengh but just look normal now lol .. weigh about 11.5st id imagine im around 15%bf nowadays.... getting married at end of the year though so its giving me abit of motivation to train again. ... 
im more than likely going to lean bulk for abit ... 3000 3500 clean cals a day , high reps with middle of the line weights then prob low weight to failure for last set. 
Only looking at gaining very little true mass but looking to tone up ... if it doesnt work after a good few months ill just get some test p , tren a and winstrol lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice face robbie looks likens scary book cover


Dont understand this at all?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Stop being such a comment whore


RobbieP said:


> I used to train alot until about 5yrs ago ... ive a naturally fast metabolism and naturally skinny frame , i got up to 15st with 12%bf when i looked my best... then i got ill a lost shit loads of weight... after that i lost motivation to train and found it hard to get gym into my routine of family life with young kids n work n shit so i just got lazy. .. i still have shape n strengh but just look normal now lol .. weigh about 11.5st id imagine im around 15%bf nowadays.... getting married at end of the year though so its giving me abit of motivation to train again. ...
> im more than likely going to lean bulk for abit ... 3000 3500 clean cals a day , high reps with middle of the line weights then prob low weight to failure for last set.
> Only looking at gaining very little true mass but looking to tone up ... if it doesnt work after a good few months ill just get some test p , tren a and winstrol lmao





RobbieP said:


> Dont understand this at all?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Another like for ye, ye little slut!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice face robbie looks likens scary book cover


Still dont understand ^^^^ that comment lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Still dont understand ^^^^ that comment lol


watch "the evil dead" that's your face..nonsensical shit talk robbie you are on the English thread


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

I give up i still dont get it ?!?! Just like that sample u promised actually  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

You posted at weekend your pc/laptop or some shit was fooked so i left you to it mate


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Rab c?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> You posted at weekend your pc/laptop or some shit was fooked so i left you to it mate


smashed my phone screen outside a pud running after my nnear complete sudukko so had a bur Sr normal now just one lots of vals


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> smashed my phone screen outside a pud running after my nnear complete sudukko so had a bur Sr normal now just one lots of vals


Fuck this shits gettin worse lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Sudukko related catastrophic incidence... Happy a car wasn't passing


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck this shits gettin worse lmao


unshielded see the cur of the footpath all dirty n walked on n shit got well messy actually


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

So yeah anyone says u can't break a phone screen playing sudukko you call em a filthy whore


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2015)

Best damn game of sudukko I'd ever taken on


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

http://www.tropicannahorticulture.com/green-planet-massive-2

Anyone used or heard about this before? 
Just been reading a few reviews and people are saying its as good as canna boost but a fraction of the price


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

............. ........... ..............


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2015)

where do you get all these cuts from robbie? thats the biggest thing things the cookies lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just woke up on the sofa and had to nail a shiload of coccpops proper much  not heard of.that massive I like the sound of it tho lol. I'm due to get some bloom boost I might give "massive" a go Lol 

Id take some robbo but hettimg cookies 2morro and blue meanie in a few week


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh think I'm about 3 weeks in on one of the jakes and its got some really nice sweet lemonade smells to it the soir kush x db stinks an all only been in a week or so Lol canopy is anyhow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Psycho x lemon gotta be something worth keeping out of em I know


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 16, 2015)

Zedd & Yorkie sitin in a tree, Zedd & Yorkie .......


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> where do you get all these cuts from robbie? thats the biggest thing things the cookies lol


Im on a breeders forum mate. Theres about 10 other uk guys and loads of yanks lol some professional breeders some pollen chuckers , they share cuts , pollen, tester seeds etc , got some Fire OG BX , WIFI (Krome's White x Fire OG bx from seed) & fire Cookies (Fire OG x GSC Forum Cut) seeds on there way as testers for a new breeder and some exo x gsc forum cut bx seeds he made by mistake and just threw in as well lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 16, 2015)

Mail Rob.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Seen a few shots of that WiFi and a lot of white lines knocking about looking really nice man....I can't wait to get me hands on these cookies 2morra


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lying manipulating coniving bitches really piss me off, I fucking hate cunts like that. Who needs fucking mothers they are fucking useless and fuck ppl up !!!!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 16, 2015)

On a plus note I've been offered a house to move my 4 flowering plants into so I don't need to bin them thank fuck, gonna need to move them all tomorrow


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Seen a few shots of that WiFi and a lot of white lines knocking about looking really nice man....I can't wait to get me hands on these cookies 2morra


which cookies you getting mate?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Every cloud and all that mate....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

eP said:


> which cookies you getting mate?


Its a devine genetics s1 cut from a 10 pack suppose to be real.nice but we'll see man


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2015)

Should be good  gsc isnt a big yielder at all though mate it has golf ball kush style nugs rather that fat colas but what it does yield is really really tasty. I got sent 2g from a friend of gsc thin mint pheno and it smelt and tasted amazing .... like minty millys cookie dough lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeh he said it Aint the best yielder but really stinky rock hard small nugs....if its nice I'mjust gonna keep.her as head stash.....he said iits good so I trust him but we'll see


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Every cloud and all that mate....


Yeah only Prob is I now need to split this crop 50/50 with my mate who's letting me move the stuff into his gaff. But I suppose 50% is better than fuck all.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 16, 2015)

I had gsc in the dam a few months ago, was a nice creamy tasting strain, defo a nice smoke but there is much better out there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Its the way them yanks go on about it man theres gotta be some fire amongst all them cookies and i wanna tay it lol....but we'll see what this cuts like .....in think he's thrown in some unrooted cuts as well can't remember now I'll see 2morra sounded like a nice selection tho.......Yeh wank going 50/50 but fuck it go big then your 50% will be big  its gotta be done man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its the way them yanks go on about it man theres gotta be some fire amongst all them cookies and i wanna tay it lol....but we'll see what this cuts like .....in think he's thrown in some unrooted cuts as well can't remember now I'll see 2morra sounded like a nice selection tho.......Yeh wank going 50/50 but fuck it go big then your 50% will be big  its gotta be done man


Lol I wish mate but I've only got a small tent so it's 4 plants max in there, but I should still pull at least 16oz so that's 8 each, it's not great but it's better than nothing and will keep me going in smoke for a cpl months if I keep All my share and dont sell nought


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2015)

Its deffo better than fuck all mate at least its smoke and a bit of cash ta mean.........I call this psycho sap Lol think I know where I went wrong.....its really smooth on the exhale tho no lung expansion at all where as the honeycomb irons you out anymore than 3 and its game over lol.....everyone needs to get onto this shit its amazing Lol its like ultimate stone I find my self floating about half the day thinking about food lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy paddys day from ur local Irish leprechaun


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its deffo better than fuck all mate at least its smoke and a bit of cash ta mean.........I call this psycho sap Lol think I know where I went wrong.....its really smooth on the exhale tho no lung expansion at all where as the honeycomb irons you out anymore than 3 and its game over lol.....everyone needs to get onto this shit its amazing Lol its like ultimate stone I find my self floating about half the day thinking about food lolView attachment 3373677


stop being a fucking price tease bizzle lol thank God I'm losing the days thought ut was Saturday turns out it st Patricks day so post tomorrow I've two strips left one sold for 50 other for me or should I keep em to make sure she lands Thursday!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy paddys day from ur local Irish leprechaun


i was here before you u fucking half pint..wait no u were


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i was here before you u fucking half pint..wait no u were


Cme on i know u aint irish .. in here talkin bout work outs n shit if u was proper irish like me ud do u workouts in the pub


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is my Irish blessing for the day..


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ive just had a sneaky drop of sum midleton ssshhhh dnt tell any1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

And if u were Irish ud not care about a holiday for yanks... All i remember is tractors with kids dressed as st pstrixk (yes that's how farmer my area is)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive just had a sneaky drop of sum midleton ssshhhh dnt tell any1


very rare?? I remember that being 12e a shot now it's 22 lol costs 125e in duty free from America.. If u like next time my mom's going to America PayPal me the funds n she'll pick u up a bottle wooden case n all forn duty free last time I'd seen was 120-125 say 18 shots a bottle but u put ice or anything in it deals off


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> very rare?? I remember that being 12e a shot now it's 22 lol costs 125e in duty free from America.. If u like next time my mom's going to America PayPal me the funds n she'll pick u up a bottle wooden case n all forn duty free last time I'd seen was 120-125 say 18 shots a bottle but u put ice or anything in it deals off


Yea my mate got me 1 last yr man its lovly i only drink it the odd time .... ice in midelton ??? Is u fckn mad


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> And if u were Irish ud not care about a holiday for yanks... All i remember is tractors with kids dressed as st pstrixk (yes that's how farmer my area is)


Im embracing the day man  ha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

It's so fucking smooth that n remmy xo or even vsop get my nips hard...or if I'm going all out joey ramones favourite drink tankary(Gin can't spell it n tonic)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Aww. man ukvaliumsupplier15 selling ten boxes I clouding postage for 175e!!! If he k ly could work pgp I'd buy em but nah was.to fucking peivatnote or whatever that shit is. I said sort ir pgp I've some ordered off another lad n in a month or so ill take em fucking hell opening up a vendors account not knowing pgp


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's so fucking smooth that n remmy xo or even vsop get my nips hard...or if I'm going all out joey ramones favourite drink tankary(Gin can't spell it n tonic)


sp* Tanqueray #10. Nips oot!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

That's the one mr pointing out yorkie ocd yesterday lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> sp* Tanqueray #10. Nips oot!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

st Paddy was English lol


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hows it going peeps? So imagine my last lot i binned em and put it down to overwatering. Now i just potted 7 ladies into the 6.5l of coco...didnt even give em half a litre with that pot up and 2 look overwatered. Is a 3rd what looks bit shitty aswell. Fucking thing drives me mad I've grown for over a year now without any fucking problems. Pissed right off with the thing tbh. Hoping that i end up with least 5 finishing. Gonna probably get myself a wilma system again know then i can't fucking overwater as its all done on the timer. Just proper fed up with growing man.,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning lads happy st paddy's an all that for u Irish ....cheers mg got a nice load of tiger stripe beans  ......got these fuckin eggy burps again I swear I'm going doc 2morro I cant have this again its proper nasty like burping rotten shitty eggs I've had it about 3 times in about a year now ssomething ain't right man think I'm dying


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> st Paddy was English lol


his exact birth place is unknown as is exact age but aparently he was a slave to begin with from some eastern paki like country I thought...or is that Freddie mercury


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh had my cookie cuts land today one broken but hey 2 survived he sent me 3 UK cheese x cooks unrooted as well hope these baby's root for me....as well as about 20 Apollo 13 f5's and a load of purple f1's


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Well u say u love hot.food n popping oils don't help so tis probably acid reflux or some gastrointestinal crap. Or cancer..could always be cancer lol jo 



Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads happy st paddy's an all that for u Irish ....cheers mg got a nice load of tiger stripe beans  ......got these fuckin eggy burps again I swear I'm going doc 2morro I cant have this again its proper nasty like burping rotten shitty eggs I've had it about 3 times in about a year now ssomething ain't right man think I'm dying


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry zeddd was right he's English was the Irish that captured him as a slave lool..rest was Freddie mercury I'm sure he was Hungarian or some poor shit like that..odd how the mind jumbles info


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well u say u love hot.food n popping oils don't help so tis probably acid reflux or some gastrointestinal crap. Or cancer..could always be cancer lol jo


 could be anything really but helicobacter can do that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> could be anything really but helicobacter can do that


Yeah but probably cancer


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry zeddd was right he's English was the Irish that captured him as a slave lool..rest was Freddie mercury I'm sure he was Hungarian or some poor shit like that..odd how the mind jumbles info


 so the irish kidnapped a 16 year old boy made him a slave raped his arse prob and finished it off with a sainthood, its how they did porn in the 5 th century


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Ask any cancer specialist all cancers smell of rotten eggs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol Yeh I've read up on it a couple of times and Yeh its from the shit I eat I need to change my diet but its hard man.....but Yeh probs got bowel cancer at 30 fuckin great ain't it........its deffo an acid thing cuz the heartburn and indigestion comes first for a day or 2 then boom rotten eggs shit breath then the squirtzzzzz


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but probably cancer


 could be an old egg sarnie from the garage which hasn't gone down properly


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Theres the plant. fucking joke aint it?


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

both got less than half a litre of fucking water. The one on the right the top layer has already dried so you can tell i haven't over watered but can you even see the curl as if its been over watered on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so the irish kidnapped a 16 year old boy made him a slave raped his arse prob and finished it off with a sainthood, its how they did porn in the 5 th century


he was younger think he escaped around that age but game back# Stockholm syndrome


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh I've read up on it a couple of times and Yeh its from the shit I eat I need to change my diet but its hard man.....but Yeh probs got bowel cancer at 30 fuckin great ain't it........its deffo an acid thing cuz the heartburn and indigestion comes first for a day or 2 then boom rotten eggs shit breath then the squirtzzzzz


Ur grand my mate gets it n he's 25 I'll take a pic of the pills he's prescribed due to worry aswell n shit stress is a killer bro


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> he was younger think he escaped around that age but game back# Stockholm syndrome


 so what the fuk did he do, long time ago I was interviewing someone who was Irish, he kept going all Irish on me but I can resist that bollox sayin about st paddy driving the snakes out of Ireland lool no job for the credulous imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh I've read up on it a couple of times and Yeh its from the shit I eat I need to change my diet but its hard man.....but Yeh probs got bowel cancer at 30 fuckin great ain't it........its deffo an acid thing cuz the heartburn and indigestion comes first for a day or 2 then boom rotten eggs shit breath then the squirtzzzzz


this indefinitely ur diet.. Ginger fiber for regulation of poop (nice hard poop) n just a balanced diet bro but you'll need the whole family in on it big change if at ur age ur getting g these problems lol my mate thay is actually studying bio chem got so stressed he's a fucking ulcer at early 20s grenius but dude needs to chill


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> this indefinitely ur diet.. Ginger fiber for regulation of poop (nice hard poop) n just a balanced diet bro but you'll need the whole family in on it big change if at ur age ur getting g these problems lol my mate thay is actually studying bio chem got so stressed he's a fucking ulcer at early 20s grenius but dude needs to chill


 ulcers are generally caused by bacteria these days lol when they found that out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so what the fuk did he do, long time ago I was interviewing someone who was Irish, he kept going all Irish on me but I can resist that bollox sayin about st paddy driving the snakes out of Ireland lool no job for the credulous imo


look into it shots hilarious very little is known tbh just that he was supposedly a cool cat but it's definitely worth a lol like the Spanish inquisition..remember monty python saying "nobody expects the Spanish inquisition " before they'd attack... They actually send letter weeks in advance saying they were going to attack lol history is fun man other interesting pointless history fact is vlad even impaled the rats in his jail sell...mad hatter comes from ww2... Look it up cool shit man


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone got an opinion on my plants? apart from them being shit lol. Cant see how not even half a litre of water can have em looking like they've been over watered ffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ulcers are generally caused by bacteria these days lol when they found that out


 generally you'd be band on but gastrointestinal problems have been linked n here's a little article http://m.gut.bmj.com/content/47/6/861.full 
Bizzle read it yourself


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

So foe your own health smoke more pot eat more vals docs orders


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

ninja your plants look sound to me, all green and no chlorosis. if it is the droop you are worried about just miss the watering or give them a little drip when you water the others.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

They're alright ninja they look tired like its about light out time? Plants do that when your lights go.off yano...seen a lot worse mate just keep plodding along and only feed em when the pay gets light to lift then drench em


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

So yeah bizzle diet n stress.. Tell the missus u need a hols


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's the one mr pointing out yorkie ocd yesterday lol


day before actually hahaahah


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

cheers, yeah aint gonna kill em 2 look shit but other 5 i hope will pull through they don't look as bad at all. Just makes me laugh I've grown plenty before. Its depressing being skint and not having a grow on looking decent. Only thing i can think of is too much water but like i said i didn't even give em half a litre. next grow is gonna have to be the wilma for me man can't really go wrong with that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> day before actually hahaahah


fuck me it was last week. backfire much...


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

i hear they have some great gin bars in barca don, gonna be hitting one when you go there?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me it was last week. backfire much...


we're all on vals here we should be happy we remember...good taste.I'm Gin btw


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ulcers are generally caused by bacteria these days lol when they found that out


n that bacteria razz can be sorted with a balanced diet easy as that all acid reflux well almost the benny bacteria n what not kill the shite (most of it) fiber regulate so ur poops consistent n mix of fruits n what not n Boom healthy gut


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually bizzle Tey yak...wait you've free health care go for it lol wait for a week n see how u feel


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> ninja your plants look sound to me, all green and no chlorosis. if it is the droop you are worried about just miss the watering or give them a little drip when you water the others.



Cheers mate, tbh in the small pots they just looked a whole lot better than now. Maybe bit of stress from potting up. Not gonna be watering em again until the pots are light as fuck. Never used to have any problems then when i start thinking right earn a few quid and downsize to just a tent for my own smoke i start running into problems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> we're all on vals here we should be happy we remember...good taste.I'm Gin btw


lol i'm not but wish i was. away with work this week. normally I'd take a strip to wind down of an evening but missed the boat to order. be weed n a few jars instead. hard knock life I know haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> could be anything really but helicobacter can do that


dude if it's helicobacter go to docs alot of the developed world have it bout 20+% but dunno they got is as it doesn't effect most ppl with a solid immune system... a weeks course of antibiotics can sort it but if u can go ur whole life without knowing u have it you may have a problem with your immune system not trying to freak u out but it's probably nothing but ur docs are free so check it out... I'm over thinking vally ally time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i'm not but wish i was. away with work this week. normally I'd take a strip to wind down of an evening but missed the boat to order. be weed n a few jars instead. hard knock life I know haha


I've two strips till tomorrow OF OT LANDS getting 40e a strip here man fair fucks keeping a tap on em I love vals they are perfect for everything Im going to the st pats parade for the first time in yrs n I don't feel anxious


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

yo guys hows it going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

lol only two strips to last til the morra haha. I bet a half a strip barely touches the sides. I get a tolerance for em so quickly its a ballache.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Agreed at the start one I slurred two i wobbled now i pop, as I go easily a strip a day but like I said gonna start getting bulk if next week goes well Cuz big demand for real collectables 40 a strip 75 for two or 3-4 a pop depending if I like em or not looool so big profit on em easier to push just have to re make old friends lol one downside to traveling lads u lose all ur contacts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol only two strips to last til the morra haha. I bet a half a strip barely touches the sides. I get a tolerance for em so quickly its a ballache.


bless the gf she still thinks I'm getting 2 stoned lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

aye I was getting away with it til I started mixing em with coke and or E. few beers and you think you're gravy but in reality you're a fucking mess. 

that's a killing on them your making there lad.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I was getting away with it til I started mixing em with coke and or E. few beers and you think you're gravy but in reality you're a fucking mess.
> 
> that's a killing on them your making there lad.


Yeah I just use em for going out when stoned or drinking not mixing with escrow or cola... New vendor up north once he sorts his pgp he's selling 10 box of acti including super stealth for 170 can u say cha- ching but I said I'll only by if he learns pgp..fucking vendor not knowing pgp lol and drug here is got atleast double ur price tags a g of molly goes foe 100e!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Fucking vals,coke,booze n es must be the ultimate truth serum lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning lads. .. anyone got any experience with canna caps? 
Been researching them but not sure on the correct dosage ... i have read some instructions that say 5g bud per 100ml coconut oil, ones that say 7g per 100ml and one that said 0.2g per 00 cap .... confused


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is the coke you lot get off there better than street shit? Remember when i looked ages ago they show you its pureity dont they?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Morning lads. .. anyone got any experience with canna caps?
> Been researching them but not sure on the correct dosage ... i have read some instructions that say 5g bud per 100ml coconut oil, ones that say 7g per 100ml and one that said 0.2g per 00 cap .... confused


think Dona ur man


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Morning lads. .. anyone got any experience with canna caps?
> Been researching them but not sure on the correct dosage ... i have read some instructions that say 5g bud per 100ml coconut oil, ones that say 7g per 100ml and one that said 0.2g per 00 cap .... confused


No i orderd sum of a lad once but he fckd me over so nva got to try em out... i really hate cunts like that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Is the coke you lot get off there better than street shit? Remember when i looked ages ago they show you its pureity dont they?


street coke is like red bull compared to what the dn has to offer...but like real life it varies but feedback plays a big part at determining consistency of product so go by forums n review n enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No i orderd sum of a lad once but he fckd me over so nva got to try em out... i really hate cunts like that


Yeah I hate when ppl u trust fuck u over what was his name again seems to eludee me... Was crap whatever it was..like his word


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

I only ever used hash or bho for mine robbie. and i was still getting the dose all over the shop. I was trying to make hundreds though. 

I'd say 7g for 100 was underdoing it. best off making a small batch and tweaking it. you can make the mix and keep it and add more easy enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking vals,coke,booze n es must be the ultimate truth serum lol


if you can still speak aye haha. few blues and a disco biscuit at the football was a great laugh


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I hate when ppl u trust fuck u over what was his name again seems to eludee me... Was crap whatever it was..like his word


His name hmm began wit a d if i remember correctly ... wanna play hangman  ha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Don was knocking about when i posted but seems to of gone now  
Im really looking at getting away from smoking weed ... i want a volcano vape for home and im looking more and more into caps and edibles... caps seem like best idea for every day useage, one in morning one at lunch and a few at night or a few vapes to top off my day lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Just saw ur reply , cheers don


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

have i missed something u can get nice coke all the time by order ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

gave me the munchies big time mind robbie. at 16 stone i don't need any help eating haha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Lax you got a idiots guide to learning pgp ... cus im a idiot and dont understand it lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> have i missed something u can get nice coke all the time by order ?


You can get anything on dn


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lax you got a idiots guide to learning pgp ... cus im a idiot and dont understand it lol


Ahh i was like that man but its actually easy ... are u using an android device ??


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah i use orbot and orweb on my andriod device and tor bundle on my pc


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

U need to dwnload apg


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> You can get anything on dn



i dont understand what dn is


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i dont understand what dn is


The dark net fck sake pompey how long u been hangin round here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Orweb works on my phone too its bangin I was hoping my DMT would show today but just cuts and seeds hard life ain't it lol.....gotta go grow shop in a min and spend about a ton on there fuckin wankers they should be giving it all away


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

not long enough obviously lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> not long enough obviously lol


Not listening enough obviously


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> triacontanol was particularly funny


I don't see why.

I haven't done anything with it yet, it's still in the fridge.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U need to dwnload apg


If i download apg can i use the same encryption code on pc?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

Robbie I've been trying to suss it for a week mate, you're not alone.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> If i download apg can i use the same encryption code on pc?


Have not tried rob but assume it wud be the same dnt see why not


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeh I ain't tried it on the PC but works fine on the phone is imagine if.its the same pgp pin alls good?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

APG doesn't work on PC I don't think Robbie.

You want a program called Cleopatra that comes in the Gpg4win package for Windows.

*http://www.gpg4win.org/*


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Whats this apg app called ... searched apg but cant find it


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> APG doesn't work on PC I don't think Robbie.
> 
> You want a program called Cleopatra that comes in the Gpg4win package for Windows.
> 
> *http://www.gpg4win.org/*


My thinking was if i can figure out apg on my fone i can then email myself my pgp sig and use it on my pc mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

i got some photos for u flower doctors to look at in a bit


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> APG doesn't work on PC I don't think Robbie.
> 
> You want a program called Cleopatra that comes in the Gpg4win package for Windows.
> 
> *http://www.gpg4win.org/*


Try this one mate www.gpg4usb.org ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> My thinking was if i can figure out apg on my fone i can then email myself my pgp sig and use it on my pc mate



Yeah theoretically you should be able to use the same PGP key in different software programs because they are all using the same PGP standard.

But there's only a couple of PGP programs that work on Windows because well......it's fucking windows!

The PGP standard was originally written for Gnu (Linux) and then ported to Android (similar coding), it's quite a bit more difficult to port over to windows (plus it's not very secure defeating the object) so that's why there's only a couple of programs that work with it.

You'd need Apg or Gpg on your android phone and then Cleopatra on your PC, as long as you set both programs to use the same key format all keys SHOULD be interchangable.


I'm in the same boat myself, need several programs over several machines/hardware/OS.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Just tryna think robbo I havnt got it anymore I did a factory reset not long ago......I know relax knows he told me which one to use


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

It doesnt help that agora forums are so fucking slow! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> It doesnt help that agora forums are so fucking slow! Lol


That's exactly why I don't use Agora, it' forever dropping the connection.

Evolution pretty much works rock solid everytime, all the time.

Their server is a million times better than Agora's.

The prices seem to be cheaper too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2015)

Bizzle it's acid reflux my mate said he got these omeprazole bluefish 20mg (omeprazole) reduces stomach acid..this is from a lad that had the same symptoms as h it's totally cool ask for that at the docs


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's exactly why I don't use Agora, it' forever dropping the connection.
> 
> Evolution pretty much works rock solid everytime, all the time.
> 
> ...


Pm me evolutions addy pls mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

ordered me blues to the hotel  god bless the DN


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> my mate said he got these omeprazole bluefish 20mg (omeprazole) reduces stomach acid..


I'm on the stronger Lanzoprazole 30mgs at the moment.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is blues a banging smoke? Should be able to get cuts think next round im just gonna do them in the wilma


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not very strong but tastes nice.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn i need some bitcoins lol .... mouth us watering for some mazar hash


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

not really sure whats going on here


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

can only do 10 at a time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

My shitty phone won't let me flick thru all the pics but I'd say bang some.Epsom salts at em that should.clear uonthe yellowing in a few days and up your nutes a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Got me rope ratchets and hood set out all ready to set up new ballast installed she's a slick looking mutha I tell thee gonna let em have a couple a weeks on 600 then I'm going 1000 on them bitches yyeeeeeehhaaaaaaawwwwww


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

ok ive just put the nutes up a bit 10ml of a+b 20ml riz and 10ml of silicon per 10l water


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> not really sure whats going on here


 just feed them lad ffs, look starving to me.


Pompeygrow said:


> ok ive just put the nutes up a bit 10ml of a+b 20ml riz and 10ml of silicon per 10l water


 the rhiz can fuck up your ph, use more a+b and leave that stuff to a minimum


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

ive gone from one extreme to another then last crop was over feeding now im underfeeding


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright ghb ... hows u mate


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuck me , there weeds pompey stop over worrying lol 

They in soil or coco?


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

not bad ta robbie, i'm stoned n hungry so can't complain too much. another night of riu, fps and thc
how's your end?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2015)

Drinkn tis


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

coco dude just checked the ph in the mix bucket and its 7.1 for some fucking reason it was 5.8 the other day


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> not bad ta robbie, i'm stoned n hungry so can't complain too much. another night of riu, fps and thc
> how's your end?


Im so so mate. Out of weed , out of cash and nothing ready for a month lol 
tonight im going to try a valium and codeine cocktail washed down with some scrumpy jacks ... see how that goes lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> coco dude just checked the ph in the mix bucket and its 7.1 for some fucking reason it was 5.8 the other day


Im growing in coco aswell... its almost impossible to overwater in coco but so easy to underwater man. As long as your feed ph is 5.6 - 5.9 and you get at least 10% run off each feed you should be good ... if its just pure coco aim to feed every other day , every third day if perlite is added to the coco. Also dont forget that most types of coco can leach calcium and magnesium so id recommend half a ml per litre of cal mag with every other feed , i feed mine every other day .... nutes + calmag , nutes, nutes + calmag , plain water. Repeat ...


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> coco dude just checked the ph in the mix bucket and its 7.1 for some fucking reason it was 5.8 the other day


rhizo makes it rise like fook


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im so so mate. Out of weed , out of cash and nothing ready for a month lol
> tonight im going to try a valium and codeine cocktail washed down with some scrumpy jacks ... see how that goes lol



have a goodun, don't go heath ledger on us. i've got nowt til at least 10 weeks man, need to grow more!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Im hoping a mate gives me the 50 notes he owes me tomorrow then ill be getting a 9g mixed hash sample off dn


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

if your mates are anything like my mates you'll be smoking lint! lol

a hash sampler would be nice but a nice sample pack of green would go down better right now, love a bit of variety


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Bored as fuck ....


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

me too, just got back from the chippy, chicken and mush hollands pie dinner. what am i gonna entertain myself with to go with the world class food


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Come to me with 50 notes and youl get 7g of bone dry banging weed Lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

don't do it robbie, he'll probably flog you a bag of blasted trim the sly devil, he's on the crack now you know?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

pompey, to get on the darknet u need to download tor browser, then ask one of us for a link, like relax so he profits slightly from your purchases,, then you can buy and sell class a drugs to your hearts contentyou cant access the dn via normal search engines


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> rhizo makes it rise like fook


i made another mix up just 15ml A&B and 10ml silicon fucked the riz right off


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

oh and the liquid silicon is ten times worse, don't know how i forgot that lol.

it will make your ph rise the same


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

/\read the bottles on both, it does say somewhere/\

use rhizo once or twice after transplant, i don't see a need to use it after that really.
silicon is quite new to me but i am only going to use it til in early flower


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

silicon is good for exo if you cant be arsed to stake it, I use it in veg and fuk it off once ive got pistils


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

i thought i was on it had to use internet explore and not firefox the website was call grames https://grams7enufi7jmdl.onion.cab/results/2


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

I use rhizo and silicon and I'm all good just mix your feed up a couple of hours before get it tongue you want it then check it 2 hours later adjust oh again and feed most.if the time in don't even do that I just make sure my ph is right and my pen is collaborated..

And Yeh I'll sell ya a.bag of blasted trim squeezed up to look like a big bud even rub a.bit of real bud on the bag and everything hahaha


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

i check ph after i mix it and again before i water and very rarely do i have to adjust it. they can stay mixed up for up to a week at a time too.

in veg i like the p.h anywhere from 5.7-6.8 and in flower it's a bit stricter at 5.5-6.3.

the only nute i have that lowers ph is the A+B everything else raises it, some more than others so i always have to add ph down, i usually do it beofre i add anything but it is a lot harder to do it that way, you need to know what is going to hapen after you add the next bottle lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Come to me with 50 notes and youl get 7g of bone dry banging weed Lol


Ya alright ... lol 30 notes gets me a 9g hash sample pack , delivered to my letter box for free


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeh I think the plants.like having a little pH mix up I like to mix it around 5.6.6.0 in veg and flower Yeh generally 6.0-6.3....
When this next lots done gonna do a.sog of mixed exo livers and psycho 16 in 10ltr pots under a 1000w should be interesting


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my DMT he's been online must don't know if its been sent or not yet? Hopefully she lands 2morro and I can go on an intergalactic journey Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Well thats 90mg codiene and 10mg vals down the hatch .... apparently the codiene aplifies the vals so lets see what happens .....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Youl be asleep in an hour haha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Or dribbling on myself sat on the settee lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Well thats 90mg codiene and 10mg vals down the hatch .... apparently the codiene aplifies the vals so lets see what happens .....


 hope it helps mate only thing that helped me was more drugs then no frugs, well booze benzos pot and acid excepted lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Well that's the new hood and ballast in fuckin had to change the filter set up and everything cuz of the size of the hood Lol (pain in the arse) then set it up with the ratchet role strap things I've been waiting to buy and it hung too low ffs so just hooked it straight on the pole and it can stay there the tent looks so muchmore lit up its madness the babies are gonna love iit.....now I'm fucked so time for a brew a joint and a few dabs


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Seemsvtobe foing the trickj


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

fill it with plants and show us a pic, mr 1000w


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bit of a mixed bag at the min gonna finish these out and do a sog.....shes only on 6 hunny im a tight cunt aint i lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

The one with buds on it is the Jakes dream #1 back right sour kush x deep blue middle is zlh front left is psycho and front right is Jakes dream #2 I think lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 17, 2015)

mind explaining what's in there? i like the look of that tall thing.

crank it to 1k you spaz, surely running it at 600w is killing the bulb off? 

edit: beat me to it lol.

jakes dream is a beauty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

No its a special ballast that does something special when u run it on different watts lol.....Yeh she smells like lemonade man sweet lemonadw


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Middle is Jakes dream #2 front right is zlh just had to check lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Manim mangled auto text is helping big time tho


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2015)

Do o dtop another 30mg codien or 5mg val?? Decisions lolo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 17, 2015)

Inbox if your still awake lmao...I'm just dabbling with a few dabs Lol fuckin smashes ya this shit does man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2015)

ok thanks for info ive been keeping the ph at 5.8 it mite have been my ph reader out so ill see what its like in the next few days just started playing that oddworld new n tasty on ps4 as its free instore i remember playing in on ps1


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 17, 2015)

clonzepam arrived today, 22 2 mg ive munched em now tho lol got me mate in london to get me a g of some real proper on tick for a few wks, he will cover it till i pay him gotta love a mate who owes you favour. lol

he had some proper ket aswel, i just got back to me mums was a good night.

now gonna start sorting me lappy out but i got some cheap decent weed there,aswel nowt great but taste nice n is nugs, 75 a half.

ill post a pic ina mo of the weed the rest is gone lol

not bad for the price especially in london, it smokes pretty nice decent flavour good high.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning all, whats everyone upto?

start some seeds off yesterday and Gringo are just moving into flower nicely

1x SLH
1x Blue kush x blue pit
1x DPQ


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm just tayin a quick joint then gotta walk me lad to nursery for a bit....me silicon balls came this morning for my wax they're tiny Lol and not the best idea when you've young kids Lol he thinks he's got 5 new bouncy balls no no no they're daddy's lol little buggers still nicked one Haha.....dreamt I was learning to be a pilot last night.??? Even had a pre roll for the flight home but didn't spark it as the captain caught me lmao I have some good dreams man


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning lads ... well i ended up taking 150mg of codiene and 30mg of vals .... safe to say i was fucked lol... i remember failing into the radiator when i was taking my jeans off to go bed lol ... only just woke up from my coma lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

Tbh a lot of farfing around but they look good lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Well I got into fisty cuffs last night when some lad.. Thank fook for diaz but screens cracked n I got em to pay..called by today didn't think he knew I knew where he lived


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

Was it over a caravan??? Please say yes


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Or he spilt beer on his clogs ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Was it over a caravan??? Please say yes


Id say its over the parkin space for the caravan


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Id say its over the parkin space for the caravan


Some one parked there in a van shouting "scrap metal" scrap metal" lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeh deffo spilt spirits on the ode leather cloggs deffo robbo got it right everyone lmfao


----------



## Skuzzy (Mar 18, 2015)

Any of you know what is going on with Evolution market: saw this Reddit Link.

Seems if you had money in escrow/account you are getting screwed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

Never used evo only agora and I'm still waiting on my fucking dmt!!! God dam it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep Evolution have pulled an exit scam.

I've lost £100 in Btc that was sat in my account.

Fortunately I've another £100 worth in my wallet so Agora it is.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 18, 2015)

afternoon guys think i gotta buy a new ph reader when i recalibrate it in buffer7 it seems to work but when i put it in the buffer 7 to see what the ph is is shows 7.2


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep Evolution have pulled an exit scam.
> 
> I've lost £100 in Btc that was sat in my account.
> 
> Fortunately I've another £100 worth in my wallet so Agora it is.


ffs i only joined there yesterday  good job i havnt put that 50 notes in evo wallet.... i guess ill have to go with agora for now but its just so slow and unstable ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys think i gotta buy a new ph reader when i recalibrate it in buffer7 it seems to work but when i put it in the buffer 7 to see what the ph is is shows 7.2


That's the accuracy drift of you pen probably.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> ffs i only joined there yesterday  good job i havnt put that 50 notes in evo wallet....



They've got away with short of £12mil in Btc apparently.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Where's the best place to transfer £ to btc?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 18, 2015)

u think it will be ok then ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Where's the best place to transfer £ to btc?


Bittybot - *http://bittybot.co/uk/*

Localbitcoins - *https://localbitcoins.com/*

There's a few really.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bittybot.


Isnt that what lax calls his dance moves lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> u think it will be ok then ?


Well if you know about it you can account for it.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Well fuck me ... drags is lurking lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Ffs this buying coins lark is bollocks ... need id and shit ... wtf .. i just want to buy 40 notes worth of fucking coins ......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes shot spilt on my clogs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Screens cracked again


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

I dont know how u lot use agora its crashed on me 6 times in 10 minutes!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I dont know how u lot use agora its crashed on me 6 times in 10 minutes!


dedication..five the page time to fully load helps


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone want to sell me 0.25 bitcoin for £50 .... im getting fucked off lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone post there public key so i can try n see if this pgp works


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 18, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Can someone post there public key so i can try n see if this pgp works


Sent u a message man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

Them little silicon balls are really handy actually saves unwrapping grease proof paper all the time just pop it open and dab away Lol just need some big ones now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Them little silicon balls are really handy actually saves unwrapping grease proof paper all the time just pop it open and dab away Lol just need some big ones now


I've got some of these.....

*http://sistemaplastics.com/products/to-go/35ml-dressing-to-go*

Perfect for the job.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm gonna order some extra large.ones when I've got some spare cash next


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

7val 2 nurofen fuck off pain


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeh they take my back ache out strait away just relaxes all the muscles


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Vals kicked in hate waking in pain lol its all gravy now n that lad sent me a message apologising for having to step in whivh phones grand till next week funny thing is I'd spent me drug money last night (damn vals poor decisions) but got the 150 so happy days I'll just pay for it myself next week sorted..Gfs banned me from going to a mates on me bday in a bigger city n might need an cray on my arm lol happy st Patricks day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Bet a tenner my mom knows n all lol that made me sound way 2 young. u bunch of pedophiles


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bet a tenner my mom knows n all lol that made me sound way 2 young. u bunch of pedophiles


She does indeed, I told her!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Gg#4 veggin nicely


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Gg#4 veggin nicely


Where did you get a gorilla glue cut from little robbie? I got a few vegging..


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2015)

Skunk91 by bodhi (road kill skunk x chem91)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2015)

Always a pleasure to see ur grows man or selection....prick tease lol hope my collectables arrive tomorrow I've literally had me Last 2...wank can see it as my luck it turning up next week lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2015)

that was always gonna happen it had been spoke about many times in the forum, i never used the site no thanks it smelt fishy from the start.

just transfer ya coins from local to your agora wallett rob ive never had a prob doing that,


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 18, 2015)

that was always gonna happen it had been spoke about many times in the forum, i never used the site no thanks it smelt fishy from the start.

just transfer ya coins from local to your agora wallett rob ive never had a prob doing that,




RobbieP said:


> ffs i only joined there yesterday  good job i havnt put that 50 notes in evo wallet.... i guess ill have to go with agora for now but its just so slow and unstable ....


its not slow if you have the vendor url


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2015)

I remember only a couple of weeks ago you were saying something about evo and a scam exit.....can't believe agoras still going still ain't got my DMT tho it better come 2morra man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Dude I've still not got my ludes,scratch it as a drop loss think hydro got a loss drop 2... Luckily I give u guys a different one so those collectables better arrive today I feel sore to fuck but had a bong so grand


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin  spannabis tomora


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

gooooooooooooooood morning peeps


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 19, 2015)

morning all


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

i worry now that agora will not want or be able to handle the extra traffic, right now is a great time to open a fe only account after the evo shit every1 will go fe bar a few

lend me 500 and ill turn that to 3-4grand in a month, gotta strike while the irons hot!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i worry now that agora will not want or be able to handle the extra traffic, right now is a great time to open a fe only account after the evo shit every1 will go fe bar a few
> 
> lend me 500 and ill turn that to 3-4grand in a month, gotta strike while the irons hot!!!


you sound like an African prince pop up add..you send me money i send u many riches...n ur eight agora hate being in the lime light so will slow shit down even more n try not to use vendors links of they've infiltrate or assesed agora like they did sr2 anyone using a vendors url will be more closely inspected I usually let the page Load then click then wait, tedious work but only drugs market for u..for the fact they've been so unstable this long means it's tactical on there part randomly cutting connection n what not to keep all traffic off em that shits hot


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> you sound like an African prince pop up add..you send me money i send u many riches


only thing is i aint actully lying! anyone will a crop and the money to start could make a killing!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> you sound like an African prince pop up add..you send me money i send u many riches


only thing is i aint actully lying! anyone will a crop and the money to start to open a acc could make a killing!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> only thing is i aint actully lying! anyone will a crop and the money to start could make a killing!


oh I never called you a liar lol just aging a laugh lol open a vendors fe I'm sure you've access to a few gs of cannabis n go wild lol u don't even need the money I'm sure half the lads would five u tic till then


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

How are those clomazepam


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How are those clomazepam


they where lovely mate, i done all 24 tho lol then went to me mate n got a gram of proper, he had some ket aswel so yeah i was mingled lolol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Definitely gonna buy some of em when I get around to it... Did u check out ukvaliumsupplier15 he's a pgp. Up now n insane escrow prices but I'm 50/50 em being scammers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Had two strips left yesterday sold one for fuck sake drinking me drug money n at the 14 yesterday.. For the pain lol was gonna save 2 for this morning but as we've all deducted I've no self control


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely gonna buy some of em when I get around to it... Did u check out ukvaliumsupplier15 he's a pgp. Up now n insane escrow prices but I'm 50/50 em being scammers


lhe looks dode mate, maligan has kept a perfect rating on every market since the start of sr1


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

dodgy!!!

how many bongs u had this morning lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Where is he based newuser... N with that kinda rating I'm assuming he's top stealth?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

he ships from hungary, stealth is some of the best takes fucking ages to get to the tabs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dodgy!!!
> 
> how many bongs u had this morning lol


well I've no vals for the pain, can't workout so a few topped with kief


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> he ships from hungary, stealth is some of the best takes fucking ages to get to the tabs.


Yeah I'll give him a go next time well after I crop..thank fuck for growing cannabis lads or id be fucked this week


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

More fucking thief's hiding in plain site on this thread..i hope who u fucked over exposes u but till then I know you'll read this you're a gammy cunt stealing from mates...with fucking families.


----------



## weedenhanced (Mar 19, 2015)

Sad junkies


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> More fucking thief's hiding in plain site on this thread..i hope who u fucked over exposes u but till then I know you'll read this you're a gammy cunt stealing from mates...with fucking families.


whos fucked over who now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Sad junkies





weedenhanced said:


> Sad junkies


junkie is for someone that obsessively compulsively consumes something non of us do that we do drugs recreational n ur on a cannabis forum obviously growing cannabis so in the eyes of most law makers your a junkie cooking cannabis in your shed..see we can all make assumptions made on no evidence but let's leave that to fox news


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> whos fucked over who now?


I'll let them say it not my place but say ut on the forums publicly but I hope the person does..


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

morning all got a shiney new tent downsized to a 1.2 black orchid, takes 5 mins to put up, metal corners and high q interior 57 quid, fuk me first one I bout was pron 2x and 10 times shitter,that must be selling by the 10s of thousands imo, best tent ive had by a mile and it can come down in 10 mins, not like the cunting modular fuk that I threw out yesterday


----------



## weedenhanced (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> junkie is for someone that obsessively compulsively consumes something non of us do that we do drugs recreational n ur on a cannabis forum obviously growing cannabis so in the eyes of most law makers your a junkie


And ur point is Iam not a sad junkie tho u r 
Ur make us normal users look good u sad fcker lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Sad junkies


 Hi man!


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 19, 2015)

"normal users" lol come on man grow up. people are gonna do whatever they wanna do regardless of your opinion if they aren't affecting your life why the fuck do you even care? too much time on your hands. 

Cant wait to order this wilma and not have to worry about fucking overwatering. Bloody madness to have such a newbie problem. Honestly makes me hate growing but hey what can i do. I gotta start next lot of young uns off for the small tent next I'm gonna stick some pics up of how much I'm watering and what the plants look like. Gonna have to get it sorted because i don't want the wilma forever i wanna just have 1 small tent in the bedroom and thats it. When you guys pot up are you watering until the new pot has run off or just a little water and slowly increase it over time? can't believe I'm even asking that..


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> "normal users" lol come on man grow up. people are gonna do whatever they wanna do regardless of your opinion if they aren't affecting your life why the fuck do you even care? too much time on your hands.
> 
> Cant wait to order this wilma and not have to worry about fucking overwatering. Bloody madness to have such a newbie problem. Honestly makes me hate growing but hey what can i do. I gotta start next lot of young uns off for the small tent next I'm gonna stick some pics up of how much I'm watering and what the plants look like. Gonna have to get it sorted because i don't want the wilma forever i wanna just have 1 small tent in the bedroom and thats it. When you guys pot up are you watering until the new pot has run off or just a little water and slowly increase it over time? can't believe I'm even asking that..


 ninj u were hating on growing last time, those veg plants look ok dunno how u overwater coco tho


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> And ur point is Iam not a sad junkie tho u r
> Ur make us normal users look good u sad fcker lmfao


my point is you're a moron example "ur points is iam not a " #dumbass this is the first reference to you being sad, wanna talk about it buddy? Over a nice hot cup of fuck off?


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ninj u were hating on growing last time, those veg plants look ok dunno how u overwater coco tho


lol i like it when its going well but when its going shit it pisses me off. I dunno how you overwater with coco either i swear i didn't even put in half a litre. got 6 in there and not killing em wasted enough time already. Even if i get 10oz ill be happy enough, should get that quite easy. Like i said next time round ill take a photo of the amount of water I'm gonna give when i put into the pots and a before n after.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 19, 2015)

oh yeah guys got a wicked series to watch if you lot aint seen it already its called love/hate about irish gangland only watched 1st series so far but seems pretty good and worth watching.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

, for ghet for his dmt sesh


----------



## weedenhanced (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> my point is you're a moron example "ur points is iam not a " #dumbass this is the first reference to you being sad, wanna talk about it buddy? Over a nice hot cup of fuck off?


Only sad thing I saw was u explaining what a junkie was lmfao and whining u outa drugs lmfao u not even a good junkie what self respecting addict runs outa drug and vals lmfao u r sad get some real drugs dumb fck


----------



## weedenhanced (Mar 19, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> "normal users" lol come on man grow up. people are gonna do whatever they wanna do regardless of your opinion if they aren't affecting your life why the fuck do you even care? too much time on your hands.
> 
> Cant wait to order this wilma and not have to worry about fucking overwatering. Bloody madness to have such a newbie problem. Honestly makes me hate growing but hey what can i do. I gotta start next lot of young uns off for the small tent next I'm gonna stick some pics up of how much I'm watering and what the plants look like. Gonna have to get it sorted because i don't want the wilma forever i wanna just have 1 small tent in the bedroom and thats it. When you guys pot up are you watering until the new pot has run off or just a little water and slowly increase it over time? can't believe I'm even asking that..


Use hempys


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

this is deffo the best place for a row, im gonna make myself some coffee and stir this shit up lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> , for ghet for his dmt sesh


............


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> oh yeah guys got a wicked series to watch if you lot aint seen it already its called love/hate about irish gangland only watched 1st series so far but seems pretty good and worth watching.


watched it and didnt like it personally


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

QUOTE="zeddd, post: 11421280, member: 722065"]



, for ghet for his dmt sesh[/QUOTE]

Its still not fucking landed don't even think the cunt has sent it yet lol....fuck it time to skin up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Only sad thing I saw was u explaining what a junkie was lmfao and whining u outa drugs
> mfao u not even a good junkie what self respecting addict runs outa drug and vals lmfao u r sad get some real drugs dumb fck


i took em for a week hardly addicted u moron so not coming down justt had actually needed a "muscle relaxer-which they are also used for btw.to Truth 

ordered more to sell tbh I cab make 800e by next week when they land 
So was to turn a profit I admit I loved em but I loved alot of drugs n sto.. N bud I've been addicted to drugs n taking diaz for a week isn't all that bad as far as "junkie goes' k with pot for a reason.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats a mid range price, can get pubgrub at 400-450 a oz


Surely it's garbage novo/lido with fuck all proper in it at that price?

That's about the price on novo/lido itself on the DN.

My pal sells up here and pays around £650 on singles and knocks out for £35 a g on the average stuff and that's obviously a heavy cut but still not complete shite.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

weedenhanced said:


> Only sad thing I saw was u explaining what a junkie was lmfao and whining u outa drugs lmfao u not even a good junkie what self respecting addict runs outa drug and vals lmfao u r sad get some real drugs dumb fck


that why I explain it actually used two words used in the definition of the word...moron if ur the thief that stole then u can duck urself off I'm don't talking


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> QUOTE="zeddd, post: 11421280, member: 722065"]
> 
> 
> 
> , for ghet for his dmt sesh


Its still not fucking landed don't even think the cunt has sent it yet lol....fuck it time to skin up[/QUOTE]
would have been good, jus thought about smoking some while the eclipse is happening would have been a goodun, we will all have some in a month tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> £950/oz better than your average pub food apparently


well if you're comparing it to pub powder. . iant pub powder mostly benzocaine.. Vice did a little article today lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Surely it's garbage novo/lido with fuck all proper in it at that price?
> 
> That's about the price on novo/lido itself on the DN.
> 
> My pal sells up here and pays around £650 on singles and knocks out for £35 a g on the average stuff and that's obviously a heavy cut but still not complete shite.


its absoulte shite yman, pressed and give u a nose block first line lol ive seen enough of it sold tho, can also get oz's at 1600-1750 now thats some proper coke.

and no you can buy benzocaine on the dn for cheap 100g bout 60quid.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Morning lads ....
Woke up with fucking tonsillitis! Cant swallow for shit ... white spots all over back of my mouth ... think im gonna die of aids .....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Still no post maybe tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh pub 'coke' is definitely at most they estimate 22% good n in some cases no cola at all found


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Who's ripped who off in here? Name n shame


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Morning lads ....
> Woke up with fucking tonsillitis! Cant swallow for shit ... white spots all over back of my mouth ... think im gonna die of aids .....


u think that's bad ive only gone n done scracked my screen on my telly mobile again


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh pub 'coke' is definitely at most they estimate 22% good n in some cases no cola at all found


When i do coke in the pub i go for the glass bottle type, better tast than from pump


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> When i do coke in the pub i go for the glass bottle type, better tast than from pump


don't act like you've a social like rob.. Come on now


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> don't act like you've a social like rob.. Come on now


Ok then .. IF i were to venture to a pub my preference would be a glass bottle. 
That better? Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

To drink from or choice of weopon Lol?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its absoulte shite yman, pressed and give u a nose block first line lol
> 
> and no you can buy benzocaine on the dn for cheap 100g bout 60quid.


Well now that explains the time I went to a mate's house party a few months back!

He's got a healthy pile of about a Q' on the coffee table as I walk in.

"Get yer schnoz round that mate, help yourself I'm getting it cheap" - he says.

"Oh yeah, how much?" - says me as I whack a good half g up each side quick time.

"£15 a g" - he says.

"Aye it fucking shows!" - croaks me as I stand up struggling to speak/swallow/breath with a throat that feels as swollen as Joseph Merricks head and a tennis ball stuck behind me nose with no buzz at all.



'A fool and his money' eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

It's the Levamisole you want to worry about these day's.

80% of the supply has it mixed in at source, you can't tell it's there or test for it without a special test kit invented just for detecting Levamisole or a lab.

It's a new thing that's started in the last couple of years.

Proper is no longer proper boys and the Lad's who are into proper should seriously think about it.


*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594808/Cocaine-users-risking-skin-rot-immune-failure-cattle-worming-drug-80-drug-reaching-Britains-shores.html*


*http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levamisole#Illicit_use*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Ok then .. IF i were to venture to a pub my preference would be a glass bottle.
> That better? Lol


ah, good old Buckfast


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a really bad bit last year 1line and half hour later felt like I was gonna die spwein me guts up just felt horrible we all went mad at him the next day fuck that shit some dodgy bastards out there


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Who's ripped who off in here? Name n shame


I gots fckd over once by that sneaky fck dubs.. dnt know else was


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

that's quite a scary ld50, 22 mg per kilo in mice ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Relax mail mate......cuntish that is Irish hope it wasn't too much


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I gots fckd over once by that sneaky fck dubs..


How did Dub fuck you over Irish?

He seems a genuine lad, I know him personally although not very well.

He said he was going to mail you when I nudged him that time for you?

What's it about?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How did Dub fuck you over Irish?
> 
> He seems a genuine lad, I know him personally although not very well.
> 
> ...


I sent him cash which he told me he got but i got fck all not even an excuse so from my experience his a sneaky fck man

But it was the havin to keep chasin him askin wats goin on and gettin no response is wat pissed me of more


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's quite a scary ld50, 22 mg per kilo in mice ffs


It destroys your white blood cell count effectively stripping your immune system.

Like Dr Craft in the above article says "It's like having HIV".

......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I sent him cash which he told me he got but i got fck all not even an excuse so from my experience his a sneaky fck man
> 
> But it was the havin to keep chasin him askin wats goin on and gettin no response is wat pissed me of more



Thank's for the head's up.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Thank's for the head's up.


No bothers man and worst it wasnt much cash so pretty sad to do a bunk on it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No bothers man and worst it wasnt much cash so pretty sad to do a bunk on it


I suppose the driving factor may have been that you're in another country and don't know who he is.

Not a fucking excuse mind, I tried to teach the lad a little thing about 'honour' when I gave him an OZ in payment for a 'supposedly' Q short deal off me one time last year.

Obviously the concept of being honourable didn't rub off.

You get fucking nowhere fast in this game without trust and honour.






Unless you set up a DN shop for a while and then run off with all the Btc of course!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It destroys your white blood cell count effectively stripping your immune system.
> 
> Like Dr Craft in the above article says "It's like having HIV".
> 
> ......


 have to say I totally agree with that post, remarkable


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> To drink from or choice of weopon Lol?


stones from a council estate.. Pint bottles of cider lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I suppose the driving factor may have been that you're in another country and don't know who he is.
> 
> Not a fucking excuse mind, I tried to teach the lad a little thing about 'honour' when I gave him an OZ in payment for a 'supposedly' Q short deal off me one time last year.
> 
> ...


that's life lads everyone our for emselfs no-one understands honour anymore but now I've proven n have have been shown I can trust most the lads on here just very dissaposinted in the other lad he was definitely one of us...dubs reminded me of only fools n horses type carry on n Irish ur right it's the fucking principle all u have is your fucking word no matter how small an u sent him free weed didn't u??


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> that's life lads everyone our for emselfs no-one understands honour anymore but now I've proven n have have been shown I can trust most the lads on here just very dissaposinted in the other lad he was definitely one of us...dubs reminded me of only fools n horses type carry on n Irish ur right it's the fucking principle all u have is your fucking word no matter how small an u sent him free weed didn't u??


Yea i did man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

Well this looks like the first bit of proper spring we're having round here, the temps have picked up with a bit of sun.

Think I might just break out that batch of auto's I got off Mogggy' s (all that time ago) and get a few popped for some guerilla action.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 19, 2015)

i need money or 1.5btc anyway lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't believe u still ain't got that yet lax taking the piss man how longs it been now?


----------



## ghb (Mar 19, 2015)

speaking of hiv i watched dallas buyers club last night, i liked the acting but i was a bit let down with the lack of info in the plot considering it was based on a true story. one of the best films i have seen lately and would recommend it. had a few lol moments too that always helps

you wanna stop sucking cocks in your sleep robbie, no good for the throat that!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Its fuckin freezing today nice to see the trees filling up with blossom and Daffy's popping up but its been stone cold here today


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well this looks like the first bit of proper spring we're having round here, the temps have picked up with a bit of sun.
> 
> Think I might just break out that batch of auto's I got off Mogggy' s (all that time ago) and get a few popped for some guerilla action.


Yea im doin a few autos out in the green hse this year


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol[QU OTE="irish4:20, post: 11421753, member: 177748"]Yea i did man[/QUOTE]and let me remind everyone he didn't grow with a 600w hps he'd cfls so yield wasn't massive yet he handed him an olive branch n he slapped him on the bum with it...this had been wanting to be said a while only Irish gave him a couple of months...just incase


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea im doin a few autos out in the green hse this year


I've a nice garden out the back with a bit decking and walled/fenced in patio. Big trees as high as the second floor round the back so nobody can see in, not even from bedroom windows (depending on the spot in the garden).

I'd sling a couple out there if the next door neighbour wasn't such a nosey bitch, retired nurse and keen gardener.

I'd think she'd twig on if she saw em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh how I so want an old rural pub with a bit land!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I can't believe u still ain't got that yet lax taking the piss man how longs it been now?


sure remember hulk took ages not to mention it properly landed in Ireland Monday kept in Dublin till whenever was st pats Tuesday so no post so a bit of a backlog maybe..i did get another reship of a sample Yesterday so should be grand


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeh should be alright like can't see why not like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

I sent Irish next day delivery guaranteed and it took 2-3 days I think.

@irish4:20 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Not at all kid it hasn't been thay long maybe a week or so n u did take all day to get off to the post-office u lazy cunt it's 3 collectables doors still hanging n I got another sample from England yesterday so my shits not being watched and bizzle does have pretty handwriting. I've to get the gf to do mine or its like Irish n rambo lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I sent Irish next day delivery guaranteed and it took 2-3 days I think.
> 
> @irish4:20 ?


Yeah it happens I'd got an oz this time last yr off a wanker in here n I still got It was in the post-office most the week I'd say st pats card backlog n bizzle is cheap first class him..got his about 4 days last time n it's even a smaller order so sit weight n have a few bongs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not at all kid it hasn't been thay long maybe a week or so n u did take all day to get off to the post-office u lazy cunt it's 3 collectables doors still hanging n I got another say.please from England yesterday so my shits not being watched


????
I can't make head nor tale of that! Lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 19, 2015)

junkie ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lmao have u had another strip lax? Mind you they stay in your system a good day or so Lol after a few dabs I struggle to type on this shitty phone auto correct is a god send and a curse at times lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah it happens I'd got an oz this time last yr off a wanker in here n I still got It was in the post-office most the week I'd say st pats card backlog n bizzle is cheap first class him..got his about 4 days last time n it's even a smaller order so sit weight n have a few bongs


Aye the bird in the post office said it would take at least 2 days before it went.

If I hadn't paid for 'next day' she said it would be about 4 days to a week or something like that.

A bit shit that like, I used to get knock off clothes shipments from China in 10 days!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Especially with it been st paddy's day lol bet fuck alls been done the past 2 days just a lot of arse.scratching and tea drinking


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh should be alright like can't see why not like.


was gonna explain it but pfft...ah lads postal systems a joke especially over here I've waited months from chine got shit from England next day! Belgium n Holland are on the ball


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Especially with it been st paddy's day lol bet fuck alls been done the past 2 days just a lot of arse.scratching and tea drinking


it'll take time, door would be gone by now outherwise send away to same place n were laughing


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

...tbh I could do with a bit of me time in jail.. Missus couldn't talk then so win win


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh my new ballast failed to come on last night??? Maybe because I had it set to a 1k and my timer is for a 600 but the timer says 600 x 2 so should be able to cope with it no problem? I've switched her down to 600 to see if she fires up and if so I need a new timer if not fuck knows what's going wrong Lol just my luck I tell thee


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh my new ballast failed to come on last night??? Maybe because I had it set to a 1k and my timer is for a 600 but the timer says 600 x 2 so should be able to cope with it no problem? I've switched her down to 600 to see if she fires up and if so I need a new timer if not fuck knows what's going wrong Lol just my luck I tell thee


 wont be the timer but mine has a delay of 10 mins if ifuk up like pulling the cord out then back in again with everything on just doesn't come on then just when ur losung it a blaming the Chinese booof back on it comes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Check u not blown a fuse or something silly


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well I just unplugged everything reset it and all working went.back up half hour later and it was off again so turned it down to 600 and alls been fine so far....maybe I should read the instruction manual Lol fuck knows but shit like this does my head in


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

It happens be happy u didn't blow your bulb don't think ur suppose to suddenly switch from 600-1000 u have to fore her up at 1000


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It happens be happy u didn't blow your bulb don't think ur suppose to suddenly switch from 600-1000 u have to fore her up at 1000


 that's the job of the digi b


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I sent Irish next day delivery guaranteed and it took 2-3 days I think.
> 
> @irish4:20 ?


Yea anytime i get anythin from uk takes 3-4 days but at crimbo nearly took a month for 1 so st pats day cud fck it up


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lax email


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeh its puzzled me alright this ballast thing but I'll get it sorted in the end just a pain in the arse when shit just don't work Lol its got its own mains and everything so fuck knows I'm hoping I just need a new timer and that's all and the ballast Aint fucked its got a 5 year warranty tho so alls covered


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

No read the manual mh can't be dimmed n ur suppose t op let her cool down as in off before u fire her on. A new wattage..i may be very well wrong


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've flicked thru the different settings when it was on and all was fine u could see it dim and brighten the only other thing I can think of is that it isn't wall mounted and the reset button maybe flicking itself on?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've just got it lying on some bricks and the reset button isn't spring its like loose if u know what I mean and I think that could be the problem? Most probably wrong tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Has anyone had problems getting on agora seems to have been down all day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Most. new digi ballasts are surge protected n have auto shut off so u don't blow shit up all the time


Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've flicked thru the different settings when it was on and all was fine u could see it dim and brighten the only other thing I can think of is that it isn't wall mounted and the reset button maybe flicking itself on?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

With e o going down. Agora needs to sort all this traffic now..goodluck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeh its got all that auto shut off bollocks .....just managed to get online double helix still hasn't answered my msg the cunts been online everyday tho


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol you lads should see my homemade ballast ..... dodgy as fuck ... lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Here ya go. .. lol quality


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Is that one of them new air cooled ballasts? Seriously tho I wouldn't even dare fire that shit up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've a spare 600 set up going


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is that one of them new air cooled ballasts? Seriously tho I wouldn't even dare fire that shit up lol


Thats been running for over 2 years lol .... best ballast ive ever used


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Im not a sparky for nowt lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Haha rough diamond Yeh


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Here ya go. .. lol quality


 terrifying really but I want one lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Want me to build you one zedd lol ... 

Its not my main ballast lol its just a 400w i use for veggin when the temps are to cold for my floros


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Tbh if i stuck it in a large ip rated box with a pc fan on it there would be no difference to a standard ballast .... its just components lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well its just fired up so fuck knows booted it back onto a k and we'll see how it goes....its a mystery


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

I lost my psyco ages ago ... i used to love that strain, my fav out of all the uk clones if im honest , just abit of a pain keeping holding onto all the clones when im using my space for new strains n breeding and shit ... i could habe a house just for keeping clone only mothers lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeh wank not having enough room ain't it hopefully it gets legalized soon and we grow ta fuck lol I'd love to keep trying new strains and that but when you only have so much space is rather know what I'm gonna get each time and its gonna be what I like and sells easy for good price I still can't.help.myself from cracking beans tho Lol I'm an addict


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

And now I've got these cookie cuts if they turn out nice all hell could break loose lol getting the meanie in a couple if weeks as well shits getting a bit messy really tbh I need to sort it out


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Need a collective dont we lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Then youll get the gg#4 and skunk91 soon aswell lol ... your as bad as me lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone into watching anime? I watch shit loads when im high lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I know sum1 else with a gg#4 would be nice to compare the 2 see if they're the same or not.......just been checking me ladies and that Jakes dream is smelling really nice its like lemon then after tones of bubblegum looks like I'm in for a long flower tho just has that look about her.....what's the skunk91 like? In heard the gg is powerful lemons?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Ive not smoked eithor of them yet mate .... skunk91 is road kill skunk (a old 70/80s skunk) x chem91 ... so expecting some narcotic heavy hitting cat piss weed lol .... 

Gg#4 ive been told has a tropical taste but also hints of chocolate, diesel and abit chemmy... a friend i got the clone from has down in a week so ill know soon enough


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mmmm both sound nice man this is the problem too much good shit out there Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Then theres the nl#5 x g13hp88 im working on at minute .... lol if that comes out how im hoping then there will be clones of that aswell lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been offered an old NL clone as well Lol I can't wait to see how these cookie plants turn out....got gsc and UK cheese x gsc cuts so expecting good shit tbh lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Ive got some exo x gsc seeds on there way aswell ... dont know if there the same as the cut that your getting ... 
I got quite a few nice seeds on there way but i dont have time to test them all .... ive got a test grow to start for holy smoke seeds as soon as i can ... just takes time lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Holy smoke testers i gotta do are ....
ALIEN FIRE FRUIT.. Guava 13(topdawg) x Fire Alien(OG Raskal) 

GUAVA DUB STAR.. Guava 13 x Bubba 13(Topdawg)

I know nothing about either of them if im honest


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sounds nice man....the cuts I've got the gsc looks like its been around a while yano woody stems so its gotta be good to be kept so long and the cheese x gsc look very fresh like they've just come off a new plant but both cuts smell nice so we'll see its always a good sign eh


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Im really looking at edibles, caps , hash n that sort of stuff now... really getting into the medicinal side of weed ... well food in general. 
Really interested in how canna caps can reverse tumours, can helo with migraines, ibs etc... then combining it with other super foods like blueberries , ginger and stuff ... its really interesting


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im really looking at edibles, caps , hash n that sort of stuff now... really getting into the medicinal side of weed ... well food in general.
> Really interested in how canna caps can reverse tumours, can helo with migraines, ibs etc... then combining it with other super foods like blueberries , ginger and stuff ... its really interesting


 curcumin laced ones is what id do


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> curcumin laced ones is what id do


Theres lots of potential combos ... ive been thinking about creatine infused canna caps to aid muscle recovery after weight training aswell ....


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

You heard about this poison smog thats gonna hit us tomorrow? ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

I wanna make some super strong canna toffee I prefer smoking tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Poison smog??? Is yorkie cooking up meth Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/564873/Toxic-smog-UK-health-warning-alert-asthma-attacks-heart-problems-sore-throats-itchy-eyes


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice 1 for that my sons have asthma I'll keep an eye on em can't.even have fresh air no more ffs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/anthropology-in-practice/2015/03/17/its-true-were-probably-all-a-little-irishespecially-in-the-caribbean/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well my ballast has just gone off again ffs don't know what the fucks going off but it don't like 1000 watts for some reason


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Think we had a mini powercut actually a few folk round the area had same thing so I'm still guessing lol ffs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well my ballast has just gone off again ffs don't know what the fucks going off but it don't like 1000 watts for some reason


 I rec robbies ballast would shine tha fukker


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Think we had a mini powercut actually a few folk round the area had same thing so I'm still guessing lol ffs


 you bustin the grid in your neighbourhood?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lmao fuck knows man I can't see why but when all that shit went down the electric board were fucking around with my meter for ages maybe I've been stricted to a limit?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao fuck knows man I can't see why but when all that shit went down the electric board were fucking around with my meter for ages maybe I've been stricted to a limit?


Nah man they cant restrict ur usage


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahhh my ballast is wank then lol I can't even find the manual that came with it now arrgghhhh...suppose 2morro I might find out


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhh my ballast is wank then lol I can't even find the manual that came with it now arrgghhhh...suppose 2morro I might find out


What make ballast is it man ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05168.html


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Its got this ignition control system but I can't see any reasons why it would be getting overloaded or anything?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

How long is it lasting at 1000w before it cuts out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its got all that auto shut off bollocks .....just managed to get online double helix still hasn't answered my msg the cunts been online everyday tho


youde of gotten two 1000w lumateks got that


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> youde of gotten two 1000w lumateks got that


Wat are u doin up after bed time ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

It seems around 2 hours but on 600 its fine I'll wait till 2morro when its all off and whack it 1000 again and see if it does the same thing or not.......Yeh lax what's up can't sleep hahaha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It seems around 2 hours but on 600 its fine I'll wait till 2morro when its all off and whack it 1000 again and see if it does the same thing or not.......Yeh lax what's up can't sleep hahaha


Dont see why it wud stay in for 2 hrs and kick out ... i tink the misses mite hav kicked his junkie ass outta the hse ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeh maybe its just a coincidence I'd whack it back to a now but don't wanna fall asleep and it happen again and my plants herm out or some shit Lol hopefully I'll find out 2morro night.....lmao Yeh she's fucked him off


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2015)

[QUOTEbbieP, post: 11422872, member: 219728"]Anyone into watching anime? I watch shit loads when im high lol[/QUOTE]lts my guilty pleasurle also



irish4:20 said:


> Wat are u doin up after bed time ha


Ask yourself mam...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol lax ... which ones you watch? Im workin my way through bleach at the minute


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well double helix has just got back to me and said they're canceling all orderers cuz they were hit hard by evo it some shit so now the only other UK vendor with DMT is multi exciter and his stuff was wank gave me a weird trip


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well double helix has just got back to me and said they're canceling all orderers cuz they were hit hard by evo it some shit so now the only other UK vendor with DMT is multi exciter and his stuff was wank gave me a weird trip


If you ordered from agora i dont see how its your problem.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeh I've messaged em back but fuck it looks like I'll have to buy some hash or something instead or maybe some mushrooms or LSD pissed off now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well I've been flicking thru for hours now and settled on an 8th of red seal and an gram of Moroccan pollen chocolate tones or some shit UK seller so hopefully I'll get it satdy....right couple of dabs them bed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghost in a shell (matrix dude s seems) cowboy bebop, neon genesis evangelical... Let me know if I want any on file the list goes on... Serious sure anime is massive


RobbieP said:


> Lol lax ... which ones you watch? Im workin my way through bleach at the minute


..un anime I'd go for my favourite "preacher "<-- my favourite series of all times they've been talking of a TV series in the works for yrs. Or the walking dead was even a comic series....and of course the avengers (gritty side of comic book world wide beating n shit)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Still no post yet fingers crossed cuz we aint got post sat


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

my spring grow is underway, feels good to be in flower again. 


just blinded myself trying to look at the eclipse, had a welders mask on so don't even try it folks, worse than any hps blindness i have ever had


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> my spring grow is underway, feels good to be in flower again.
> 
> 
> just blinded myself trying to look at the eclipse, had a welders mask on so don't even try it folks, worse than any hps blindness i have ever had


lol thick cloud down here, wont see shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2015)

_Darkness at the break of noon
Shadows even the silver spoon
The handmade blade, the child's balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you know too soon
There is no sense in trying_


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

it's clouded over now here too, keep getting a good glimpse though, got some good footage on my phone. it's just passing the other side now.

even better than the last time i saw it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Fucking dog food comes but nowt else long weekend boys lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

Drinks in barca


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking dog food comes but nowt else long weekend boys lol


Not for me


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

my favourite beer is mahou, love a little tapas bar and a 250ml glass on a nice sunny day.

weather any good irish?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

I slept through that eclipse bullshit .... brew n a joint it is then ..


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ghost in a shell (matrix dude s seems) cowboy bebop, neon genesis evangelical... Let me know if I want any on file the list goes on... Serious sure anime is massive ..un anime I'd go for my favourite "preacher "<-- my favourite series of all times they've been talking of a TV series in the works for yrs. Or the walking dead was even a comic series....and of course the avengers (gritty side of comic book world wide beating n shit)


Nice , ive watched cowboy bebop but not the others.... death note is good if you have not watched that before. 

I use a dedicated pc and kodi to watch tv so theres basically every anime on demand... i can get any film , tv series, ppv sports , documentries... basically anything through it. It took awhile to set up but its a brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Nice , ive watched cowboy bebop but not the others.... death note is good if you have not watched that before.
> 
> I use a dedicated pc and kodi to watch tv so theres basically every anime on demand... i can get any film , tv series, ppv sports , documentries... basically anything through it. It took awhile to set up but its a brilliant bit of kit.


death notes for chicks lol but yeah vampire hinter d is good flick sooo many man watch old boy that's ninja shit real slick


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

Im gutted i missed the eclipse. I heard a rumour that if you planted some seeds right before it happened , carried out the sacred relax clog dance and uttered some irish gibberish, the plants would sprout instantly and grow a foot per day with yields of at least 20kg ...... now ill never know


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

If you dont have a dab rig , u can hot knife it or very carefully crumb bits into a joint n blast off ....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im gutted i missed the eclipse. I heard a rumour that if you planted some seeds right before it happened , carried out the sacred relax clog dance and uttered some irish gibberish, the plants would sprout instantly and grow a foot per day with yields of at least 20kg ...... now ill never know


again admit ut ur ankles are 2 fat for any forum of dancing


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> again admit ut ur ankles are 2 fat for any forum of dancing


Stop being mean it's water retention lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> If you dont have a dab rig , u can hot knife it or very carefully crumb bits into a joint n blast off ....


don't smoke cogs so I bight bong it? I've a Propper dabbing flame torch she will be burnt I'll just use curing bud as a bed hot it but only after I walk the dog n have a shower I've taken 5 n regret it now lol Gfs on at split


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Stop being mean it's water retention lmao


just like axel rose.. Total ankle fag


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

On season 3 of elementary will watch house after nice long series or dexter... Any suggestions on either!? I must say I've a soft spot for Hugh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

U cud sprinkle a little bit on top a weed bowl just try not to burn in hover the flame over and only put a little bit on or you'll be written off Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> On season 3 of elementary will watch house after nice long series or dexter... Any suggestions on either!? I must say I've a soft spot for Hugh


I just started watching grimm that seems pretty good so far. Like ncis with monsters lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Definitely wankered now i say im just stoned let's hope I don't have to walk or remember things I'm not meeting anyone today I'm sowing that awwwwwesome awwwwwesome collectables fucking yanks


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

since you took them vals your writing is worse that ic3


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Shut it fat ankles


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Fe-dangles lol..I'll. Stop talking now I'm sorry about your ankles.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hahaha he bust em open and rammed a load down his neck your a bad man relax! Bad man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Then I proceeded to have a massive bong on ur collectables with alot of collectable oil on top lol in fairness alot fell out of the strip due to tape n my guns using excessive force when my patience with a blade wouldn't work...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

All I know is I'm chilled my hands not sore n I'm happy as can be lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Haha haha ye mad head I tape em up like that to keep u away from em....vals weed topped with oil Yeh I imagine shits pretty chilled right now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Fuck it I'm gonna make a brew and have a few dabs and get all loose


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

I just made a nettle n peppermint t n another nit on the green she wasn't wet perfect for with the oil tbh nice collectables bizzle u put the chic nook guy to shame


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Got a final warning gonna check out maybe the farmer this gestapo shots getting ridiculous...I'll pop by to drop a email with bizzle n all my other bids but I'mma link somewhere else... Freedom my ass they can. Talk about illegally growing pot n illegally importing seeds but we can't talk code that they misinterpreted WANK


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sound as a pound geez to be sure to be sure


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

every cunt and there auntie is going FE only on agora now since evo surprise surprise lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> my favourite beer is mahou, love a little tapas bar and a 250ml glass on a nice sunny day.
> 
> weather any good irish?


Ahh bit cloudy but not cold .. pretty fckn stoned was up at spannabis


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

it's bound to be one big cloud out at spannabis lol
how long are you there?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> it's bound to be one big cloud out at spannabis lol
> how long are you there?


Till monday .. sum blue rhino i got its fxkn luvly smoke


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

would have been a treat to catch il classico while there.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> would have been a treat to catch il classico while there.


I am  that was the whole point in comin over


----------



## ghb (Mar 20, 2015)

fuck me, double bubble or what?! biggest cannabis event in europe+ biggest game in world football in one weekend.
you lucky twat!

enjoy yourself lad. doing fuck all myself this weekend.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Irish is strait ballin' mate living the high life


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

I charge 50% of the contents of those mbb I sent u loly


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

where on ebay (link) can i get them smallish mbb's? i can never seem to find em.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Look sog the shapes n measurement are usually pretty slick 75% is shitty alibaba fake mbb bags u want 5.l up but u can. Always cut em up n re seal


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Look sog the shapes n measurement are usually pretty slick 75% is shitty alibaba fake mbb bags u want 5.l up but u can. Always cut em up n re seal


i just wanted a link to a ebay page i can buy em from actually lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck me, double bubble or what?! biggest cannabis event in europe+ biggest game in world football in one weekend.
> you lucky twat!
> 
> enjoy yourself lad. doing fuck all myself this weekend.


Il try ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Irish is strait ballin' mate living the high life


Munchie heaven to


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I charge 50% of the contents of those mbb I sent u loly


Hope they make it ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hope they make it ...


so do I but I don't see why not those bags are top nit u write like a child hope u got the bird to write it like i do


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Talking to pot roast can that lad that got banned via sorting things in pm cuz aparently mods can't read pms unless they are reported.....


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

I wouldnt believe a word ....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd agree aparently he's the forum mod..wouldn't e of seen the chaios


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

This forum (not just uk thread) has posts left right and centre with people talking about trades , class a's , clone fairies etc .... nothing gets done ... people talk about it IN PRIVATE and get banned ..... sums up riu ....


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

the thread and site has been fucked for quite some time lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the thread and site has been fucked for quite some time lol


I blame you ...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

Imo this site would be loads better if it weren't full of druggies lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I blame you ...


my part was long done, this thread has been fucked long before me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Imo this site would be loads better if it weren't full of druggies lol


have another valium n go sleep lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> have another valium n go sleep lol


Get in ya shed


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Get in ya shed


if i had one id be gone, the sheds gotta have more bollaxs than most this thread anyway lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

Im quite impressed with the codeine valium mix  lost about a week lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Talking to pot roast can that lad that got banned via sorting things in pm cuz aparently mods can't read pms unless they are reported.....


whos been banned now ffs?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

codeine/val mix is for pussys if you lost a week thats exactly what you are lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> codeine/val mix is for pussys if you lost a week thats exactly what you are lol


sorry oxy moron  lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2015)

this gavita 1000 is brite, was concerned about the heat in a 1.2 but I got my temps at 74


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> sorry oxy moron  lol


youd prob die off one if the codeine hits you that hard lmao

ffs for that privilege id be inclined to buy you u one just too see ya gone lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> youd prob die off one if the codeine hits you that hard lmao
> 
> ffs for that privilege id be inclined to buy you u one just too see ya gone lol


Only reason you can take so many drugs is cus ya body fat absorbs most of it ... cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Only reason you can take so many drugs is cus ya body fat absorbs most of it ... cunt


no its cause im not a northan pussy!

youd prob die of half a oxy littleman lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im quite impressed with the codeine valium mix  lost about a week lol


yay ur codeine sensitive like me sweet ain't ir oxy next


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone else remember that sambo user? He had a stupid cat avy .... he was a southern drugie fat twat aswell  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> youd prob die off one if the codeine hits you that hard lmao
> 
> ffs for that privilege id be inclined to buy you u one just too see ya gone lol


buy me one I'll Skype u


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone else remember that sambo user? He had a stupid cat avy .... he was a southern drugie fat twat aswell  lol


that was me!!!!

your still a littleman who thinks codeine's great lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> buy me one I'll Skype u


only if you promise to die?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

I know it was you ya retard ... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> only if you promise to die?


oh ur just a barrel of laughs u lol think ill hav a few vals for u,


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I know it was you ya retard ... lol


im the retard saying bout codeine being a good high lolol ok tardboy


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

You on the meth n vods tonight bro ?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> oh ur just a barrel of laughs u lol think ill hav a few vals for u,


told ya crack on lax, aint many worse addictions than benzos so u enjoy.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeh think me timers fucked emergency trip to the grow shop 2morra bit miffed about it but hey I'm due a new timer had that one years


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> told ya crack on lax, aint many worse addictions than benzos so u enjoy.


i did feel an urge yesterday but norhing like. A Propper addiction


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

U cool new u even alot less chill than norm bid


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

How heavy is the gavita Zedd? I was gonna get one but opted for the ballast and new hood instead them gavitas look the bollocks man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeh lax have a week off em and make your self cuz u don't wanna get hooked on em man they can be real bad and I rekon it would play on a certain someone's mind if shit went downhill!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh lax have a week off em and make your self cuz u don't wanna get hooked on em man they can be real bad and I rekon it would play on a certain someone's mind if shit went downhill!


well luckily for paddies I didn't have any for that whole time....especially when I needed em n won't touch the rest till the rest lands O next week..pinky promise


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

They are nice tho but weeds better especially when u got a oil rig set up


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

why did u waste ya coin on that shit hash i read u ordered ghet??? much better hash than that about.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2015)

I got 10 mins eft for grow talk, the worst thing about the gavita is I want another one tomorrow, she aint heavy..either


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Just cuz he was UK seller and wanted it quick and I like red seal especially if its the real McCoy got a gram of Moroccan pollen as well chocolate aroma sounds nice to me but we'll see got a gram if Durban poison as well from Spain lol ......I wanted DMT but only seller with good looking stuff is in USA but he says it smells of flowers not plastic rekons it ms the purest on the DN and his feedback says so too so might just take the risk and order a gram off him


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just cuz he was UK seller and wanted it quick and I like red seal especially if its the real McCoy got a gram of Moroccan pollen as well chocolate aroma sounds nice to me but we'll see got a gram if Durban poison as well from Spain lol ......I wanted DMT but only seller with good looking stuff is in USA but he says it smells of flowers not plastic rekons it ms the purest on the DN and his feedback says so too so might just take the risk and order a gram off him


it will be pure shite id bet money on it, aint no good hash from uk vendors unless your willing to pay top $ for it

there is a uk vendor of pure white dmt good rep but funnily enough its FE same as most of anything worth buying now evo has gone


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's multi exciter I've had his shit and its shit gave me a weird trip and just wasn't right man....ahhh if its shit its shit we'll see man the pollen sounds nice tho chocolate aroma £8 a g so it better be fucking good Lol seller is ocx or something like that


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's multi exciter I've had his shit and its shit gave me a weird trip and just wasn't right man....ahhh if its shit its shit we'll see man the pollen sounds nice tho chocolate aroma £8 a g so it better be fucking good Lol seller is ocx or something like that


hes a twat mate, CDQX

soap bar fest........


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll find out how much it is for a.g


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2015)

lol at soap bar had so many holes in all my clothes when I was younger, ddnt know it was cos of impurities it was always red leb or pakki black too lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

£8 a g hash from a uk vendor and the blokes a twat ive had dealings with him, soapbar fest nowt else......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

It better not be I'll leave him bad feedback lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It better not be I'll leave him bad feedback lol


then he will just leave you bad feedback n vendors wont deal with you lol

its a soapbar fest, enjoy.

told ya many times peacenpot from spain, real 00 35 a 5g, even does grams.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It better not be I'll leave him bad feedback lol


 ha ha old vinyl records and shoepolish, a taste of the past


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

I will dunna worry mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2015)

Fuckin ell its 0.58 btc for a gram


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

Whats dutchmagic like?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 20, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Whats dutchmagic like?


dodgy mate, fe only and some get threw some dont

best hash for cash is peacenpot from spain.

best at the mo from uk is medsforyou napalese


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2015)

Irish could do with taking a few trips to the post office while at spanabis lol ... get friendly with the locals for a constant supply n that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok woke up gf cleaned my project room last night(she cleans when a angry) n took 1:59h to locate my concentrates in a bag of rubbish.. When she gets up lads..she'll be getting down fast again(jk)


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fck me was i fckn stoned last nite


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning. Watching padington bear with the kids. .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

U were stoned I'd a strip n most of bizzle green then mine topped with concentrates lol wankered gf cleaned project room/smoking grow room so I'm still well pissed bet she hoovered up a half in popcorn buds lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Morning. Watching padington bear with the kids. .


Yeah cuz a child would wanna watch that..from anime to Paddington bear...cop on


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 21, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Morning. Watching padington bear with the kids. .


Well for sum ha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 21, 2015)

Turned it off ... its shit ... looks like ceebebes it is.... great


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2015)

I watching space aliens, cabal secret gov and free energy weapons lol this tin foil hat wearer is a blast, have a gander if ur very stoned


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeh heard that paddingtons proper shit lol....well my soapbar just landed I'm impressed this is proper redseal I know its wank compared to weed and what in can make but the smell and flavour bring back good memories man and landed on a satdy fuckin get in


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

still some of the lowest grades of hash gold/redseal especially in this day n age, dunno how you can smoke it ghet is a insult to ya wax n dabbing lol

still spose at least you aint a mongo after a joint of it.

i had abit of argument with that vendor, i was just looking to spend some spare coins left so ordered a gram from him just a poxy gram and the cunt refused the order said he only deals with people with perfect ratings lol i have 55-70 buys n a 4.91 score cheeky soapbar selling twat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

Wank see it fucks ur shit up n that's only cuz u felt feedback he didn't appreciate" WANKERS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

So now I'm going to watch all of house...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 21, 2015)

Not tried it yet but the Moroccan smells better and softens right up in the fingers gonna make that me next joint I think.....oh and fuck knows what's up wimme ballast but when in turn it to a 1000 it don't like it it just cuts itself off after an hour or so.....think I'm gonna get a refund and buy a different one


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

Lumatek not had a problem stays warm on max setting serious ballast n all the same. Warranty n all that jazz even better than the one u paid double for spec wise...brands lumatek


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeh just waiting for the seller to get back to me Im gonna have a refund and get another fuck this bollocks having to check on it all the time ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 21, 2015)

morning reprobates


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

Nah man that's a defective ballast shit happens u demand a refund ebay have great return policy if the company doesnt obligate 
To assist you...I'm.sure they will know especially if you've paid that muvh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fuckin dam right its a piss tek 175 nicker that cost me and been nothing but a pain in the arse so tonight now I'm gonna have to take that ballast out put the old one back in and take the bulb out as well complete fuck about I tell ya pissed me off a bit should of just bought one from me grow shop


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone notice the sneaky music quotes in house? First episode a philosopher he quotes lol n ot happens in other episodes but I'm arse faced


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuckin dam right its a piss tek 175 nicker that cost me and been nothing but a pain in the arse so tonight now I'm gonna have to take that ballast out put the old one back in and take the bulb out as well complete fuck about I tell ya pissed me off a bit should of just bought one from me grow shop


keep in mind products defect they should even have to pay return postage lol its in your favour just the waiting about


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone notice the sneaky music quotes in house? First episode a philosopher he quotes lol n ot happens in other episodes but I'm arse faced


yeah a lot of them are slight hints at his musical career/song names/record label etc, plays piano an blues guitar n sings as well as acting


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 21, 2015)

planted 3 seeds day before yesterday 1 x DPQ, 1x BKxBP (accidental pollination from a blue pit hermieing last grow) and a SLH bagseed ive had knocking about in my seed box for over 4 years...........guess what the first one to break the soil is lol.............yup you guessed it the SLH thats just been bounced round in a box for 4 years lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah a lot of them are slight hints at his musical career/song names/record label etc, plays piano an blues guitar n sings as well as acting


i do hope that was infact his own doing cuz ita very well done well bar a philosopher by the name of jagger.... I'm only on episode 3 but I've seen a few I'm sure just trying to place em


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i do hope that was infact his own doing cuz ita very well done well bar a philosopher by the name of jagger.... I'm only on episode 3 but I've seen a few I'm sure just trying to place em


yeah all him, apparently he loves hiding things in the scripts, also in certain episodes of house etc you will hear HIS own music playing in the hospital/as backing music to the episode, also certain pictures on the walls and road signs are all to do with his music or the places he grew up etc


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah all him, apparently he loves hiding things in the scripts, also in certain episodes of house etc you will hear HIS own music playing in the hospital/as backing music to the episode, also certain pictures on the walls and road signs are all to do with his music or the places he grew up etc


yay and so many episodes can someone say smoke fest


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

@Yorkshireman when new elementary coming out??


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone try the red UPS????


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

yeah they are alrite mate, but its each to there own i did find em a lil spewy like the magnets, theres still some dominos knocking about from a uk vendor now they where some lovely pills.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah they are alrite mate, but its each to there own i did find em a lil spewy like the magnets, theres still some dominos knocking about from a uk vendor now they where some lovely pills.


Too late, ordered them yesterday morning and got em today. The magnets a some good strong pills but I found them a bit spewy too m8, ah well, we'll see lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Too late, ordered them yesterday morning and got em today. The magnets a some good strong pills but I found them a bit spewy too m8, ah well, we'll see lol


its each to there own mate, i no of people who fucking loved them magnets.

never had a complaint about the dominos tho they where some banging pills, did you try em?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its each to there own mate, i no of people who fucking loved them magnets.
> 
> never had a complaint about the dominos tho they where some banging pills, did you try em?


They wer some that I never got to try yet....there was them white speakers ages ago, by the sounds of the white dominos they seem to be similar.....the white speakers wer some bangin pills too but as u say, each to there own


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> They wer some that I never got to try yet....there was them white speakers ages ago, by the sounds of the white dominos they seem to be similar.....the white speakers wer some bangin pills too but as u say, each to there own


white speakers lol fucking el your going back a few year there, member the red n blue defcons? or the green androids?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 21, 2015)

Them dominos are the bollocks man my mate keeps hitting me up for some


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> white speakers lol fucking el your going back a few year there, member the red n blue defcons? or the green androids?


Lol, I mine them all m8....don't seem like a few year does it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Them dominos are the bollocks man my mate keeps hitting me up for some


a uk seller called petch still has em.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

So what's all u boring bastards at tonight then?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

fuck all mate bored to shit, waiting on a harvest in 2wks then got a few plans.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck all mate bored to shit, waiting on a harvest in 2wks then got a few plans.


What ya plans???. I've took one of them pills, me and two m8s havin a few swalls. I've 15 zlh ready to pot so my next harvest will be 10-12 weeks away, probly 12 cos I think it needs a bit longer for weight IMO


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

And what ya harvesting?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

So where everyone at anyway, is relax all val'd out the druggie wee cunt lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So where everyone at anyway, is relax all val'd out the druggie wee cunt lol


fuck knows its been dead in here all night mate,


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Fuckin fags they are, at least irish had an excuse ffs he's living it up
In barca..,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Maybe


Mastergrow said:


> So where everyone at anyway, is relax all val'd out the druggie wee cunt lol


...in fairness the amount I took is an excuse I was asleep by 8...last strip come on Monday....that's for my yank junkie fan


----------



## mainliner (Mar 22, 2015)

GET OUT OF BED YA LAzy mongrel"s zzzZZ

lol

watcha Brits


----------



## mainliner (Mar 22, 2015)

bradburry said:


> i use this method and its shit hot !!
> 
> glucose c powder from boots chemist ...... You'll never look back.


 iv done a side by side ...... 3-4 times more frostie than not using it.

thanks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 22, 2015)

mainliner said:


> iv done a side by side ...... 3-4 times more frostie than not using it.
> 
> thanks


Why are you agreeing with yourself?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> @Yorkshireman when new elementary coming out??


I don't know mate, I thought it was mid series now?

The Mrs downloads em all so I'll have a look at what episode she's on at the moment and see how far you are off that.

If it's on a break she'll defo know when it's back, I'll text her, she's away.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2015)

I doubt you're any where near up to date though mate, we've been watching it for a couple of years.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 22, 2015)

nearly forgot........morning cunts lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2015)

Here [email protected]

*http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Elementary_episodes*

65 episodes so far.

Episode 65 came out on 12th March and episode 66 is out on 2nd April.


----------



## ghb (Mar 22, 2015)

how far in flower are your gringos? i went to check mine yesterday and my room is filled by a stench i have never smelled before, i was assuming it was the gringo. very man made pear drop syrupy sweet kind of smell, stenks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I doubt you're any where near up to date though mate, we've been watching it for a couple of years.


up to date with elementary? Project free TV watched e all in a few days


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here [email protected]
> 
> *http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Elementary_episodes*
> 
> ...


sound man.screens still cracked can't do shit with searches..sound as a pound..house is keeping me occupied


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> how far in flower are your gringos? i went to check mine yesterday and my room is filled by a stench i have never smelled before, i was assuming it was the gringo. very man made pear drop syrupy sweet kind of smell, stenks!


7 days into 12/12 today, they were flipped last sunday, just forming first flowers, going in there tonight so will get some pics


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol, fair play man.

I did that when I got into The Wire, smashed em all in 3-4 days.


----------



## ghb (Mar 22, 2015)

go and buy a new phone you gypo cunt!

this screen spends more time smashed than you, ya junkie!


----------



## ghb (Mar 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 7 days into 12/12 today, they were flipped last sunday, just forming first flowers, going in there tonight so will get some pics



does that smell sound right to you? to be honest i was a bit worried when i first entered the room as i thought it didn't smell anything like weed and something bad had happened in there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, fair play man.
> 
> I did that when I got into The Wire, smashed email all in 3 days.


i literally leave the house the majority of the time to walk the dog do all my work dole day spend rest of my time watching serier n audio books...funny story didn't leave my house for over months.. Double digits


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> go and buy a new phone you gypo cunt!
> 
> this screen spends more time smashed than you, ya junkie!


It's the principle he broke.it he's fixing it i just have him till next dole day I spent my finds investing.... Literally hours before it happened


----------



## ghb (Mar 22, 2015)

buy a new phone and bill him then, whats to say your phone will ever be right again even with a new screen?

and i thought you were the slipper bandit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> does that smell sound right to you? to be honest i was a bit worried when i first entered the room as i thought it didn't smell anything like weed and something bad had happened in there lol


yeah it has a slightly weirder smell than just straight Exo, smells like cough syrup x Exo lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol


The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, fair play man.
> 
> I did that when I got into The Wire, smashed em all in 3-4 days.


I'm a bigger hermit than rambo the freak lol he.centre my anime love fyi


ghb said:


> buy a new phone and bill him then, whats to say your phone will ever be right again even with a new screen?
> 
> and i thought you were the slipper bandit


remember that one guy I trust was his nephew 22...couldn't go all put in fairness


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Slipper bandits a softie ffs I've mate to help me get my shit back he looks scary to fuck lol funny guy


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'm a bigger hermit than rambo the freak lol he.centre my anime love fyi
> remember that one guy I trust was his nephew 22...couldn't go all put in fairness


dunno bout that, ive had me times lol spent 7months in 1 room a few years ago, always had this thing that id be dead age 27 like all the rock stars etc lol

33 in a wk or so tho, so was obvs wrong about the dying at 27 lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dunno bout that, ive had me times lol spent 7months in 1 room a few years ago, always had this thing that id be dead age 27 like all the rock stars etc lol
> 
> 
> 33 in a wk or so tho, so was obvs wrong about the dying at 27 lmao


exactly fuck em enjoy the moment challenge accepted..hermit thing I genuinely feel more comfortable I'm my own company always have pissed gf off but pfft


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

U know what really pisses me off...over used extras on TV shows if ur watching the complete series it's confusing at time.placing the faces


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning all ...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone here ever grown a plant from seed and it have staggered nodes straight away?? Got one here thats confusing me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

*cough*


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 22, 2015)

Alreet fellas how it goin? Yeh robbo I've done a couple from seed that have had staggered nodes from the start I've got one now me gth#1 from seed has staggered nodes but only by a little bit say a few mm.....can see a huge difference after taking the 1000 out and putting the 6 back in im not happy my ladies should be lit up ta fuck this shitty ballast wants firing out the feckin window


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Lumatek.. Sorry man jk lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 22, 2015)

Gonna get a gavita ballast or an eye hortilux one just gotta get this fuckin refund first


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh great don't go with the most sold most consistently. Alias about WANKERED


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 22, 2015)

Evening all, 
My fucking light just blew so now on top of all my shit I've got no fucking grow light, I swear the fucking universe is against me right now !!! 
Anyone got a 600w HPS bulb lying around spare?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Should of gone lumatek.. I keep used 600w run em 3 times super run 3 problem is my expenditure this week's alot so can even do post not even from it if u can hang till Wednesday pay postage get a. I'll used 3 times literally 600w lumatek


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

I've a bulb if you want it.

I'm going to write a list of shit I'm getting shot of shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Is this the same don who's ballast melted n started a fire?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

hah mate if I hadn't had it chocked up on four housebricks on a board the house woulda been up.

I'm actually the fire safety officer at my graft..


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hah mate if I hadn't had it chocked up on four housebricks on a board the house woulda been up.
> 
> I'm actually the fire safety officer at my graft..


 gotta know about fires from first hand imo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2015)

if wisdom farmer is about I wanna know if feeding from the base helped with the thrips, was about 2 year ago u mentioned it, but I nevr forget lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol bless u don ur a star kid lol I


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

true that I was a delinquent firestarter.

its been funny at graft like last time I evacuated the building cos the old boy who drank the poppers left a pop tart on for 7 minutes in the toaster.

good luck on them.p45 hunt lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

I've an unused aqua farm. A double cool tube and allsorts of shite in between. Might actually go vert in the new space. Up my game a bit. Lol scratch that I've only one digi ballast now.

got those auto pot systems going begging. Ideal for when your away for a few feeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if wisdom farmer is about I wanna know if feeding from the base helped with the thrips, was about 2 year ago u mentioned it, but I nevr forget lol


it doesn't mate once they're in they aren't out for love nor money


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 22, 2015)

23 million they reckon evolution had, id seriously let ya cut a finger off for the knowledge of being able to make/run a dn market lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

I was wondering about how you go about setting up a webshop on onion a while back not on any dn market


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was wondering about how you go about setting up a webshop on onion a while back not on any dn market


i wished i had the knowledge mate, sheep pulled 60 million it was said from there exit.

wont be long now i dont think after this evo shit that all vendors will be FE only.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

seen them come and go but the ones that were on there through all incarnations of silk road are safe to trust crazy how many shill accounts and bollocks being chatted about scamming vendors. getting a bitch much i reckon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Lots of servers Google the rest lol its fairly same any of you start with "hello world" my first ever Internet Web design thing..or was it programme well basically u run ur code n it opens the browser n says hello world lol its alot easier than they say don't link it to clear net near emails or open any legit websites that's how that pedophile got caught n Ross had to toot his own horn on PUBLIC FORUMS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2015)

I get how to set up a site bit, that's easy enough but who hosts DN only sites? not that I have plans to open a market. honest guv... haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Ppl hiding servers in their shed I dunno lol thick HackBb or and dn hacker sites will help u..at a price.. Any code u want...ANY I'm talking "Russian made" actually sold by nsa equestrian group on a later date to then foe that sputnik virus or whatever it's called


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

These guys are the justice league if hackers but mostly evil supposedly work for nsa..most advanced tool n use methods thought to be http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/how-omnipotent-hackers-tied-to-the-nsa-hid-for-14-years-and-were-found-at-last/

"The use of virtual file systems, a feature also found in the highly sophisticated Regin malware. Recently published documents provided by Ed Snowden indicate that the NSA used Regin to infect the partly state-owned Belgian firm Belgacom.
The stashing of malicious files in multiple branches of an infected computer's registry. By encrypting all malicious files and storing them in multiple branches of a computer's Windows registry, the infection was impossible to detect using antivirus software.
Redirects that sent iPhone users to unique exploit Web pages. In addition, infected machines reporting to Equation Group command servers identified themselves as Macs, an indication that the group successfully compromised both iOS and OS X devices.
The use of more than 300 Internet domains and 100 servers to host a sprawling command and control infrastructure.
USB stick-based reconnaissance malware to map air-gapped networks, which are so sensitive that they aren't connected to the Internet. Both Stuxnet and the related Flame malware platform also had the ability to bridge airgaps.
An unusual if not truly novel way of bypassing code-signing restrictions in modern versions of Windows, which require that all third-party software interfacing with the operating system kernel be digitally signed by a recognized certificate authority. To circumvent this restriction, Equation Group malware exploited a known vulnerability in an already signed driver for CloneCD to achieve kernel-level code execution."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2015)

Christ I was thinking just a simple shop doing grams n q's n that not trying to launch a new space station lol. Like you see vendors that have online shops not on agora or evo etc.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2015)

theres quite a few of them about nowdays, vender shops, carnt be all that hard if you have some knowledge.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Easy enough a little reserce..but we're human and prone to error u can get caught but those simple 3 stain guide sites ur referring to are easy to build. Ut to keep secure u need a IT team most hackers are 14 yr old Virginia dick head best bets join a forum loom for the most respected member ask him the. If he does write u a site blah blah joint another siteffind someone just as good n offer him money if he crocks it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Ludes turned up second Gfs out in hitting this shit


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ludes turned up second Gfs out in hitting this shit


sweeeeet, get a pic up lax of it ontop of the bowl of green mate just before you hit it, you see what i mean about how dusty a powder it is?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Already hit it used one spay with me bong one spray I got my 2 gs I'll throw uit up later on the sofa watching house but the initial hits savage but grossly exaggerated


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

She's going to a bbq I'll go up then n take picks of a bit dirty man bowl of it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Not at bbq till 4


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

What's a good dosage newuser would u say 2 scoops was adequate will i take a bigger one. Eat time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll throw a video up later will let u know then take it down a bid of me beating a bowl like a man


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What's a good dosage newuser would u say 2 scoops was adequate will i take a bigger one. Eat time


dont waste any by eating it lol it takes loads for you to get mingled that way, i tried sniffing a line of it aswel lol that didnt work out too well lol

200mg you want on top of the weed, it looks like a lot but hit 2 of them one after the other and your feel gooooood lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Ey up peeps.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Luuuuudessssssavaaaaaaals


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh dear


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

From high times, what ppl think? lol






*New Tool Will Revolutionize Home Cultivation *
By Mike Adams · Mon Mar 23, 2015

RSS
While in the District of Columbia last month covering the first weekend of legal marijuana in the nation’s capital, HIGH TIMES stumbled upon an interesting piece of technology at the Comfy Tree Cannabis Expo that will undoubtedly revolutionize the scope of home cultivation.

This magnificent new tool is called the ROOT System, which is essentially a plug-and-grow smart device that allows cultivators ranging from little to no experience to the seasoned veteran to bring several plants to life in a contained space under the guidance of a smartphone app.

Unlike traditional home grows, the ROOT system is capable of showing even the most novice grow enthusiast how to successfully cultivate a cannabis crop without forcing them to sacrifice much area in the home and without having to succumb to the unattractiveness of most do-it-yourself units.

“We developed this system originally while we were students,” co-creator Brielle Pettinelli told HIGH TIMES. “My thesis work was actually kind of looking at different industrial applications for hydroponics, and my original goal was to shrink it to a manageable system for the consumer, which at the time was incredibly difficult to find on the market. We ultimately wanted to create the ultimate growing machine that people could put in their homes easily.”







To truly understand this advancement in home cultivation, it is necessary to consider the unit a self-contained farm, of sorts, complete with an adjustable LED light source to mimic environmental changes and an irrigation system.

But while Mother Nature has never been one to alert growers when it's time to feed and water their plants, the ROOT system creates a failsafe by sending messages to their iPhones that inform them when their crop is in need of care.

The developers are currently in the process of fine-tuning the app in hopes of making it more community friendly, a place where ROOT growers can share their experiences.

“Our app is going to give you step-by-step instructions based on more input,” Pettinelli said. “If you’re new to it, your kind of going to get a step through tutorial of each stage of the grow cycle and how you should be going through it, with status updates to make sure your plants are healthy and happy.”

This concept is, of course, perfect for legal communities like DC, where the law permits the cultivation of up to three plants but space for a personal garden is not necessarily available.







Both Pettinelli and co-creator Eric De Feo said they believe they have reached their goal in developing an elegant grow solution with the capacity to fit into a person’s life regardless of their level of expertise or financial situation.

Although the ROOT system, which retails for $299, is not yet available, the company is currently taking pre-orders and expects to start delivering units sometime before early fall.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Summary


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

It's basically a 'proof of concept' exercise so she can pass her degree, another gimmicky gadget that's useless in the real world Ribena.

Too small and weak for ganja and pointless for salad/veggies that can be left on the window sill or chucked in the garden with fuck all maintenance.

It's already been done years ago with the 'Aerogarden' and that didn't take off either.

Aero/hydro is for high value big yielding crops or fast mass production.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's basically a 'proof of concept' exercise so she can pass her degree, another gimmicky gadget that's useless in the real world Ribena.
> 
> Too small and weak for ganja and pointless for salad/veggies that can be left on the window sill or chucked in the garden with fuck all maintenance.
> 
> ...


Oh i realise its just a gimmick but still an interesting concept if it could be perfected, not that i would want one but i could see a lot of them selling


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Nah man algae for lignin is an investment


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Think how many herbs/salad leaves you'd have to grow in that to break even on the £200 price tag taking into consideration that full lettuce heads are about 50p on the market and 80p in the supermarket.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Not liking that glitch


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think how many herbs/salad leaves you'd have to grow in that to break even on the £200 price tag taking into consideration that full lettuce heads are about 50p on the market and 80p in the supermarket.


Or just 1 ounce of weed..................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Or just 1 ounce of weed..................


You honestly think you could grow a solid £200 oz out of that?

Because I don't.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You honestly think you could grow a solid £200 oz out of that?
> 
> Because I don't.


As i said 2 posts back "if" it could be perfected.................wouldnt imagine it would be too hard to fit the correct LED`s and any other minor parts that need changing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

What like the overall size, shape, components? Lol

Then have to sit the unit inside a tent with a carbon filter system anyway.

For the same £200 you could have a proper HPS set up that would smash the crap out of that all day long.

Even a ghetto wardrobe grow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry boys, I'm being a bit sarcastic.


PC problems pissing me off.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What like the overall size, shape, components? Lol
> 
> Then have to sit the unit inside a tent with a carbon filter system anyway.
> 
> ...


Not everyone has to use tents n carbon filters etc

A £200 HPS grow wouldnt be automated and also you cant control it from your smartphone when you are out of town

As for the size/shape etc, as you said yourself its only a proof of concept, even you know before a manaufacturer releases it for sale it would be adapted to different customers/markets


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry boys, I'm being a bit sarcastic.
> 
> 
> PC problems pissing me off.


Really? Never would have guessed lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sorry boys, I'm being a bit sarcastic.
> 
> 
> PC problems pissing me off.


what's up?...ur not still using katpersky I think it was that time u got a virus/worm..ice ripped u on it i lulled


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Everyone growing cannabis has to to have a filter n fan lol example the million quid mansion bust


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Not everyone has to use tents n carbon filters etc
> 
> A £200 HPS grow wouldnt be automated and also you cant control it from your smartphone when you are out of town
> 
> As for the size/shape etc, as you said yourself its only a proof of concept, even you know before a manaufacturer releases it for sale it would be adapted to different customers/markets


OK but grow weed in a residential property without filtering the smell (regardless of legality) and at the very least living with the smell would become unbearable and worst case scenario is you get robbed.

The only automated thing about that unit would be the periodic watering like it says (small pump timer, simple).
You'd still have to mix and Ph nutes then fill the reservoir.

And yes there are many grow 'apps' available for smart phones, but you need sensors and other kit for them to work.
Which leads onto what can actually be controlled remotely with that unit seen as it's so simple? Very little I would imagine without actually knowing the units specifications.

A proof of concept yes, but THAT unit as it stands costs £200.

Sarcasm aside it's pretty fucking useless for ganja and far too expensive and pointless for veggies/salad.

But now if for some reason the Sun fails to rise tomorrow......




Like I said, the 'Aerogarden' didn't take off for the same reasons.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> what's up?...ur not still using katpersky I think it was that time u got a virus/worm..ice ripped u on it i lulled


My graphics card won't work in the top slot on my motherboard, sometimes it does and sometimes the fans just spin up on full power with no life to the card (it's not worked in that slot for 3 days now).

Put it in the bottom slot and it works fine, I've had this problem since day 1 with this card.
The thing is I bought a brand new motherboard not 3 months ago and still have the same issue.

It's not a problem having to use the bottom card slot but that means I can't overclock the card for modded games like GTA IV.

The top card slot has a case fan that blows directly onto my card keeping it stable when overclocked.
In the bottom slot the fan just blows over the back of the card so the case has reduced airflow round the card causing it to glitch out sooner if pushed.





I've got OEM Norton cos it was only £15 and that's really just to keep the annoying adware shit from slowing down the PC.

I'll say it again, the proper viruses that steal your credit card details and shit can't be found or removed with antivirus programs.

A 'Rat' program costs around £3000 a pop on the DN for a reason.
And the really interesting stuff can't be found by anybody or anything other than the bad guy because they hide in RAM or HDD sectors and then make the sector appear 'dead' behind them and therefore invisible to the OS.

This is the same technique used recently by the NSA to compromise flash RAM memory sticks at the factory before they are sold to the consumer.


You learn some stuff watching the 'Black Hat' conventions.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My graphics card won't work in the top slot on my motherboard, sometimes it does and sometimes the fans just spin up on full power with no life to the card (it's not worked in that slot for 3 days now).
> 
> Put it in the bottom slot and it works fine, I've had this problem since day 1 with this card.
> The thing is I bought a brand new motherboard not 3 months ago and still have the same issue.
> ...


what motherboard and card? my best mate will probably come up with a solution instantly if i ask him about it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> what motherboard and card? my best mate will probably come up with a solution instantly if i ask him about it


Mate I've been building custom rigs for over 10 years, I'll put my left testicle on it he can't solve it.

The card is an 'ATI HD6870' dual fan edition by XFX.

1 card in 3 different motherboards, same problem.

I think either the card has been faulty since day 1 (which doesn't make sense as it works in the bottom) or that there is a fitment problem with my case making it not sit right when in the top slot position.

Other than that I'm stumped.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuck me I need a coffee.

Shop for milk it is.

I'll sling some picks of the girls up when I get back.
I've 4 under 1200w for now, first day of 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mate I've been building custom rigs for over 10 years, I'll put my left testicle on it he can't solve it.
> 
> The card is an 'ATI HD6870' dual fan edition by XFX.
> 
> ...


Had a word with him over the phone an have written it down below as well as i can remember it ( im crap with computers)

he reckons its been a dodgy card since day 1, something along the lines of .........

"overclocking it in the top slot has further exaggerated the existing problem with the card and whilst its being overclocked there are not enough lanes to fully use all the power of the card anyway (analogy he used was imagine doing 70mph in a car but only in 2nd gear, you are revving the nuts out of it but not using the full power of the engine/gearbox that is available by using it properly,, i.e. correct gear for correct speed) and then by virtue of it being now used in the bottom slot, the bottom slot will not/cannot allow the full power of the card to be used simply because its the bottom slot and that is the way they are made/configured

Also he said being an ATI card its more than likely a minor failure due to the heat sink/thermal compound etc that ATI use being from different suppliers an some of the suppliers have history of cheaping out on materials/ingredients especially the thermal compound used on the heatsinks and also there is a known history of the heatsinks/thermal compounds not being installed on the card correctly in the first place (i.e. not covering enough surface area and causing hot/cool spots


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone got a spare bed and can put a man up for a cpl day to a week? I need to get away from this shithole and my problems and don't want anyone knowing where I am. I'll happily pay my way. 
And before anyone asks, yeah things are that fucking bad !!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hahahaha I've done a Robbie and cleared the room lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Had a word with him over the phone an have written it down below as well as i can remember it ( im crap with computers)
> 
> he reckons its been a dodgy card since day 1, something along the lines of .........
> 
> ...



No offence to you mate but that is utter bullshit showing he doesn't know what he's talking about.



*1)* My motherboard at the moment is an 'ASRock 990FX Extreme3' with 3 x PCI-E 2 slots.

It supports 3 way SLI/Crossfire with the full x16 bandwidth each, motherboards haven't been made like he explains with the top slot having x16 bandwidth and the bottom slot only having x8 for over 8 years since before the 'ATI 580X' chipset (released in 2006, more than 5 generations ago), which was the first chipset that allowed x16 + x16 on both lanes meaning full power Crossfire (ATI dual card) systems were now possible.
This meant that the days of Master and Slave graphics cards were over, the first graphics card that supported this technology was the ATI HD3870, I know this for a fact because this PC was originally built around that platform, I was one of the first if not THE first person in the country to own a fully working x16 - x16 Crossfire system because I spent around £600 pre-ordering the ATI cards and motherboard from Hong Kong before the new technology was even out on the market (by at least 2 weeks in Europe).

*2)* Software at the driver level overclocks a graphics card, this doesn't come into play until the PC boots up to a Windows desktop then the graphics card driver software kicks in shortly after with the 'Startup' programs allowing you to do this.

You can't boot up into windows and overclock the card with software if the card is dead in the slot preventing this.

*3) *There's not a single or dual graphics card setup invented yet that is bottle necked by the PCI-E 2 x16 specification, not even dual Nvidia 'Titans'.

His analogy is laughable.

*4)* Every single graphics card manufacturer ever has used cheap crappy thermal paste on every graphics card ever sold, just like every console ever made and every PC processor/heat sink ever made, because they're mass produced units.

I personally use professional thermal compounds like 'Arctic Silver 5' that is made from 99.9% silver costing around £10 for a 3.5g tube.
Every time I buy a new processor or graphics card first thing is it gets stripped with a professional solvent cleaner and Arctic Silver applied before it goes near the machine.
I never have and never will run or install components with standard shitty thermal paste, even my Nintendo Wii has silver paste applied! 





I don't know what your mate does man but he obviously doesn't know his way round a modern professional rig.

You can tell him I said that too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No offence to you mate but that is utter bullshit showing he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As i said before im shit with computers, either of you could be talking complete bollocks and i wouldnt have a clue lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> As i said before im shit with computers, either of you could be talking complete bollocks and i wouldnt have a clue lol


Lol, far too many letters and numbers man.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 23, 2015)

@yorkie, one for you if you spot it, £10k reward if they get he car bk 

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/crime/boy-racers-driving-around-south-yorkshire-in-stolen-classic-car-1-7170777

I imagine that would fund at least 1 or 2 of the little experiments you wanna play with lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

New user n bizzle u Bout?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm getting a maxibright pro select 1000 in replacement it better fookin work man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm getting a maxibright pro select 1000 in replacement it better fookin work man


Maxibright gear is shite.

The budget Maxibright's are the ones that set on fire, ask Don to show the pics of his.

And my cousin burnt his whole house down with one 2 years back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @yorkie, one for you if you spot it, £10k reward if they get he car bk
> 
> http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/crime/boy-racers-driving-around-south-yorkshire-in-stolen-classic-car-1-7170777
> 
> I imagine that would fund at least 1 or 2 of the little experiments you wanna play with lol


Oh my days how fucking beautiful a specimen is that car!?

It's gorgeous, I proper feel for the guy.

That will be stashed in some private collection now, you don't see many of those and none in that condition.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh no I've just noticed that some cunt has been ragging it round.

Dickhead's have no idea what it is obviously.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ain't everyone full of good news on here Lol....I used them plastic maxibright ones for about 3 years running no problem just hoping I can run this on 1k no problem


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ain't everyone full of good news on here Lol....I used them plastic maxibright ones for about 3 years running no problem


Lol, yeah they don't all set on fire obviously but I know of 6 different people who have all had one go up in flames.

It's called a 'fail rate' in quality control terms.

I've had a MK1-MK2 xbox 360 with no problems but that doesn't take away from the fact that they have a confirmed 47% fail rate resulting in a 'red ring of death'.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't get enough of this track at the moment, just makes me wanna get on it and dance every time I hear it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Oploadinf a vid burbage the second.. Pic to follow I broke my bong lok second time nice pieces but wow first time in retarded u live the stuff that n 14 vals help u suppose am I the only one that liked the taste was the same with sowes real you.my after a but, total   cost association with euphoria.. I'll fleas pic upload long but I'm.struggling first pic in bong is defo the one that broke.my bong n I've taken a ton of vals.on tops 22 bug scoops 2 in the first you'll see in the vid


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

My home.boys better be about I'm.deleting the vid after impost it so u lads better be about


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

post it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol post it then wreck head


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

doin well on the benzo tolerance there man good swallowing with that many plus ludes and kief btl you must be having a chilled day?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 23, 2015)

Chilled I'd of been asleep hours ago lol flat out star fished on the bed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Fell asleep alot maybe 14 a day n the ludes those pipes (big bowls (go bog or go home as George Michael once told me) vids still uploading lol takes aaaages


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

It's a big vid @ 152mb n waiting for 231 mb so takes time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> doin well on the benzo tolerance there man good swallowing with that many plus ludes and kief btl you must be having a chilled day?


l.or nothing zedd get the most of a shit situation


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> l.or nothing zedd get the most of a shit situation


 has the gf busted ur drug arse man ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> has the gf busted ur drug arse man ?


nope bit we've counseling next week loool I'll hear then


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

N Propper benzo addiction to prescription not back Lly I o'd @ like 1kg or some.shit od Lsd out before k od


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> nope bit we've counseling next week loool I'll hear then


 ha ha I went to counselling once, relate, cept it wasn't with the ex wife but with a bird I had been seeing for 6 months, she said we needed to have talking therapy to help us resolve our problems (me shagging her mate lol) so I said it may be interesting knowing full well she would be told to find another bf, so we went I told the truth which was shocking I had been shagging her mate and was onto her mum which I confessed and gave her no reassurances that I wouldn't continue, the counsellor was speechless, we then went to the pub got pissed fkd like rabbits wasn't a keeper imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Nearly uploaded clam it in vpn it takes longer especially over tor ok lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Here just had another think the two will be gone tonight with a strip n a half... https:// vid.me/a3a3


----------



## petedav (Mar 23, 2015)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


arite lads,is the attitute seed bank still ok 2 order with? has any1 had seed from them lately? as seen few bad threads? thanks.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

petedav said:


> arite lads,is the attitute seed bank still ok 2 order with? has any1 had seed from them lately? as seen few bad threads? thanks.


 muppet


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

beautiful movie man so slick


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

Lax you sound fucked bro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lax you sound fucked bro


what's thats suppose to me take those drugs n talk normal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looked like a creamy rip that I'd of kept it in longer tho yano get the full luuude effect lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

lax its like watching a car wreck in slo mo


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

Dont even know what drugs you took man , cant figure it out lol ... 

You really need to slow the fuck down man , your going down a dark slippery path ...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looked like a creamy rip that I'd of kept it in longer tho yano get the full luuude effect lol


 hold it 30 secs imo like salvia


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Nah I started drinking again so everything went snowballing lol ill be grand in a month that was ludes)/mandrex /wolf on eallstreet can't get into car drug..which is gone.... Very moreish btw with the luuuuudes...I've my reasons I'll be cool as well me in a week just need a mad one once in while


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looked like a creamy rip that I'd of kept it in longer tho yano get the full luuude effect lol


I'd already hand a bong now imagine that n now trying to record yourself again with said cam.i was wankered I'd had to edit it i put the phone down foe like two mins black out nearly funny still....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll show you a Propper rip soon boys just pot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

*"*_Smoking methaqualone, either by itself or as an adulterant added to various legal and illegal smoking mixtures, gained popularity in the US for a few years during the mid-1970s. Because the various binders and inert ingredients that were contained in the pill form were toxic when smoked, this practice was roundly decried by the medical community as a serious health risk. Smoking methaqualone pills can lead to emphysema and other chronic lung disorders, most notably talcosis_.*"*


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

I watched wolf of wall street 1st time friday night .... biggest waste of 3hrs imo .... fucking shite ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I watched wolf of wall street 1st time friday night .... biggest waste of 3hrs imo .... fucking shite ....


I haven't seen him play a good role yet, typecast to fuck.

A few of the films he's in are good but that holds no correlation to him personally.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I haven't seen him play a good role yet, typecast to fuck.
> 
> A few of the films he's in are good but that holds no correlation to him.


I agree , every role is overplayed , shit actor , shit films


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

Actually Robbie, I take that back.

'The Basketball Diaries'

But that's it.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

Man i need to boost my immune system to fuck ... im catching every bug going n constantly ill as fuck .... never used to be like this ... until i hit 30 i was hardly ill ever .... last few years im like the walking plague ...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Actually Robbie, I take that back.
> 
> 'Basketball Diaries'
> 
> But that's it.


Not seen it mate. Probably cus ive seen his names in it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Not seen it mate. Probably cus ive seen his names in it


Oh it's old school that man, 1995.

He plays a college basketball star who drops out when he gets hooked on snorting Heroin.

It's worth a watch.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Man i need to boost my immune system to fuck ... im catching every bug going n constantly ill as fuck .... never used to be like this ... until i hit 30 i was hardly ill ever .... last few years im like the walking plague ...


vit d spray


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> vit d spray


Ill look into it ... 
Any strains high in vit d?? Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

Just watching latest better call saul ... anyone else been watching so far?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Ill look into it ...
> Any strains high in vit d?? Lol


 calves liver


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

smokes bad tho


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

Fruits meant to be good for you so ive been smoking grapefruit, blueberry and lemon for years now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Fruits meant to be good for you so ive been smoking grapefruit, blueberry and lemon for years now


 yeah I had tooth probs but all the cheese I smoke has sorted it yeah...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I haven't seen him play a good role yet, typecast to fuck.
> 
> A few of the films he's in are good but that holds no correlation to him personally.


he plays the one carrixtor he's one dimensioning he's image that's all u real skilled actor is ja k Mickelson


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Man i need to boost my immune system to fuck ... im catching every bug going n constantly ill as fuck .... never used to be like this ... until i hit 30 i was hardly ill ever .... last few years im like the walking plague ...


Sounds like an acute of auto immune desires.. Don't worry it won't.kill u but everything else Can


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> he plays the one carrixtor he's one dimensioning he's image that's all u real skilled actor is ja k Mickelson


Ummm..... yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Not seen it mate. Probably cus ive seen his names in it


i besides varieded balanced diet one emanation a day will help it's organic


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lax you sound as fucked as I wish I was, I envy u ya little Irish fucker,
Times like this I wish I had a secret stash of cash put away and could just fuck off abroad for a while, no such luck tho so stuck here to face the shit lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Just watching latest better call saul ... anyone else been watching so far?


I've seen the first 3 but forgot about it since.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i besides varieded balanced diet one emanation a day will help it's organic


..............


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

This is it l


TheHulk11 said:


> Lax you sound as fucked as I wish I was, I envy u ya little Irish fucker,
> Times like this I wish I had a secret stash of cash put away and could just fuck off abroad for a while, no such luck tho so stuck here to face the shit lol.


always have a few grand out away chance it to 500 notes so u won't break ot for silly reasons problems solved


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

Lax ..... go to bed ... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah bight lads love ludes


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've seen the first 3 but forgot about it since.


Yeah im still not sure about it...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Hah ur only company's a guy so disassociated with reality you'd of mister me for some non disassociation thing of sorts


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2015)

http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/echinacea


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks abe those were the pi it's I was posting but the name eluded me lol... Emphasis on Preventative measure!!!! N get ur white blood cell count checked bloods don't if you're consistently getting sick or if you've old wash less believe it or not lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't stress this enough even after hulk incident 'being let down by "Mates"no1 gives a fuck only bout emselfs best bet is next time u work or crop change into a few 500 notes or pounds up to u don't think pounds come in 500) mylar it a up burry it or family members loft n that's your sorry I killed him fund or I need a new identity n life best go on agora n sort it... Anything is fixable on especially if u have funds just don't loan or tap into it if anything start another 'retirment' bag for other issues that may arise u can't live day by day n if u get the chance do coke off the dn with a 500e note lol #class


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh my days how fucking beautiful a specimen is that car!?
> 
> It's gorgeous, I proper feel for the guy.
> 
> That will be stashed in some private collection now, you don't see many of those and none in that condition.


Nope its being ragged round the estates by a group of chavs, been seen in multiple different towns driving it like a cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice Sweet n sour yorkie, how they smell?

morning lads. wa gwaan?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice Sweet n sour yorkie, how they smell?
> 
> morning lads. wa gwaan?


Morning Don .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Ludes Gone, if it wasn't so expensive I'd buy 5gs for a good night on it buzz is 2 short


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

easy Robbie lad hows tricks?

I'm cream crackered today. Need a holiday for sure. Thank fuck it's nearly Easter.

who are you lads buying pills from off DN these days. So many jekyl n hydes on agora its bollocks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Check perron say u know the English lads bizzle n prolapse u might get extras. Otherwise French or German vendors are cool...personally I'll deal with perron as I've death with him the most as have the rest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

nice one ta.

beaming sunshine and hailstones in the toon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Best wait for newuser n hydro they know what's the best at the moment one eve. Turned a tidy profit on em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice Sweet n sour yorkie, how they smell?


With a surprisingly pungent overtone of peppery sulphur at the moment, the wider similar looking two more so.

Nice big hollow stems all round, even the branches.
The vigour is quite lacking though, the fundamental structure is very good but there's not much foliage going on and they've taken ages to get to this stage (couple of months) under a 600.

I reckon they'll pull some tidy weight under 1200w though.

I hope I'm in for some colour and flavour either way, that's the driving factor really, reveg if something nice pops up.

The next cash crop will be after the Jack Frost and Afghan Kush young uns have gone in to flower, fill the tent with Jack Frost clones I think.

Possibly I'll be hydro by then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beaming sunshine and hailstones in the toon.


Kin'ell that cloud travelled fast!

We've just had a burst here, the poor cat got caught out. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

been reading loads of dodge info about FMA or something being put in the pills. Usually get from ze Germans


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been reading loads of dodge info about FMA or something being put in the pills. Usually get from ze Germans


PMA.

The newest batch concerned are pink Supermen.

Apparently though they have the Superman logo on both sides so should be easy to spot.

How reliable this is I don't know but it's a heads up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been reading loads of dodge info about FMA or something being put in the pills. Usually get from ze Germans


PMMA 80mg ur grand anything above u can die u know it's in ur pills when u struggle or can't piss for a while pink super men were going around 220mg of pmma killed everyone who took it it's why I say legit vendors from Holland


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Yup pmma I was right sorry I'd not seen ur post to after yorkie..excuse the source...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2015)

another plane has crashed, falling outta the skies these days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

cheers for the heads up lads. 

aye zeddd, they losing planes like fucking car keys these days.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy Robbie lad hows tricks?
> 
> I'm cream crackered today. Need a holiday for sure. Thank fuck it's nearly Easter.
> 
> who are you lads buying pills from off DN these days. So many jekyl n hydes on agora its bollocks.


i was using stealthbomber from germany for a while, he just lost 60k apparently tho on evoultion and could well start a exit its been spoke about in forums.

UK tho stoneisland and petch both have all the usual dutchies and have been about a long time with top ratings never used em tho personally petch still lets you stay in escrow aswel and he has domino's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PMA.
> 
> The newest batch concerned are pink Supermen.
> 
> ...


It's legit man well pressed pills n all just 220mg of pmma in em madness had to be some serial killer or some shit but those pills were identical to the top notch bugatti style ones


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2015)

theres been a few batch's of the bugatti's the one i was getting from stealthbomber where top quality e's but they where not the same press as the first batch of bugattis that came about.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres been a few batch's of the bugatti's the one i was getting from stealthbomber where top quality e's but they where not the same press as the first batch of bugattis that came about.


they mimic pills all the time u value. Tell on the press n high usually (no pro) but it's the pmma man shits killing kids it's alot of cheaper than mdma but the toxicity is very toxic....very..as my momma always said " it's all about the money hoes"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Lazy chemists really grind my gears.

If you've got the expertise to synth PMA from Anethole then you've got the expertise to start slightly further back in the MDMA chain and synth Safrole from other legal and easy to source precursors like Vanillin and Euginol.

If you're really desperate or want to be super secret then MDMA can be made from regular black pepper corns ffs!

There's no excuse for killing folk with shit, none.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lazy chemists really grind my gears.
> 
> If you've got the expertise to synth PMA from Anethole then you've got the expertise to start slightly further back in the MDMA chain and synth Safrole from other legal and easy to source precursors like Vanillin and Euginol.
> 
> ...


wasn't lazy this was a serial killer or some.shit no chemist is that sloppy look up those superman pills those dosages only points to one this.... Cray cray n


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With a surprisingly pungent overtone of peppery sulphur at the moment, the wider similar looking two more so.
> 
> Nice big hollow stems all round, even the branches.
> The vigour is quite lacking though, the fundamental structure is very good but there's not much foliage going on and they've taken ages to get to this stage (couple of months) under a 600.
> ...


keep us posted man, peppery sulphur smell is a new one lol so much for sweet and sour eh


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 24, 2015)

Well lads hows things fckn mad weekend i had feelin fckd now.. this sum lemon haze shatter i got in barca shit knocks u the fck out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

can;t even get onto Agora now ahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> wasn't lazy this was a serial killer or some.shit no chemist is that sloppy look up those superman pills those dosages only points to one this.... Cray cray n


There's been a few batches of PMA laced pills killing people across the world mate.

Australia, The Netherlands, Northern Ireland, Scotland.

They're not all the same brand pill/stamp.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2015)

yeah agora has been down for a few hours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> keep us posted man, peppery sulphur smell is a new one lol so much for sweet and sour eh


Aye now thing's have kicked off there'll be regular updates in the thread.

I'll get some pics in later when the the lights come on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

nice one, should be some pretty canny smoke out of them. 

guessing the influx of traffic to agora has overloaded the servers. christ i might have to go to a real dealer. the fucking inconvenience i dunno. the worlds gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Got to crack on and pot up these 3 Afghan Kush and 2 Jack Frost shortly then set em up in the loft to veg, been putting it off for days.

Got a nice big bag of that Royal Horticultural Society granular myco fungi to treat em with again.

Damn good stuff it is but Wilko's have only just got it back in stock since before Xmas.

Cunting Wilko's only stock gardening gear for about 6 months of the year ffs, it proper fucks with a guy's rotation I tell thee!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

Fucking hell!!

The estate agent gas man has just rang to come round and safety check the boiler in 45mins.

Suppose I best get rid of this bathroom full of coco airpot's, chemicals and baby ganja plants!

.............


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's been a few batches of PMA laced pills killing people across the world mate.
> 
> Australia, The Netherlands, Northern Ireland, Scotland.
> 
> They're not all the same brand pill/stamp.


maybe someone wants to kill em all..pretty slick if you're a psychopath killing thousands all that media coverage.... U must admit only a moron would press anything over 80mg


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking hell!!
> 
> The estate agent gas man has just rang to come round and safety check the boiler in 45mins.
> 
> ...


Remind them they are spoosed to give you 24hrs notice in future as per your tenancy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Remind them they are spoosed to give you 24hrs notice in future as per your tenancy


He did ask if it was convenient as he was passing through in all fairness, 10 min whip round siding shit, open a few windows and it's gravy.

I'd rather get it out of the way now rather than a booked appointment in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 24, 2015)

Just done school run and ended up picking up 3 x 70ltrs compressed coco bales ... 2quid a pop ... cant complain at that ! 
Spring sales cant be beat lol ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hows things fckn mad weekend i had feelin fckd now.. this sum lemon haze shatter i got in barca shit knocks u the fck out


mbb payment is it?lol jk


----------



## ghb (Mar 24, 2015)

the girls this morning:






liquid silicone makes a difference, usually my cheese would be needing support by now. i pushed her out the way when she was dry and it didn't wilt one bit. nice


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> the girls this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol youll be on the terps next I can feel it


----------



## ghb (Mar 24, 2015)

i tried to buy a bottle to see what the fuss is about but my local didn't have it in.
i still believe that bloombastic would do a better job but will try it next time i see some.

for this grow i might try 3 different boosters on the small plants. i've got a bottle of boost, a bottle of topmax and only a little dreg left in the bloombastic, i'll do 3 plants with each booster and see if i can notice any difference between the final product.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> mbb payment is it?lol jk


Ha dnt u wish man  .. hopefully me fairy from spain be here in the next week or so


----------



## ghb (Mar 24, 2015)

you sent yourself a postcard? why do i never remember to do that!? great holiday reminder that.

how was the game?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> you sent yourself a postcard? why do i never remember to do that!? great holiday reminder that.
> 
> how was the game?


I did and cheeked a bit ha lol  ... game was fukn class atmosphere crazy defo sumtin to experience...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha dnt u wish man  .. hopefully me fairy from spain be here in the next week or so


remember your BFF n true Irish blood brother


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2015)

went to one footy match in my life was at arsenal and they were playing some eastie team, fuk me not at all my cuppa but can see why its replaced religion, cuntish how those clubs rip the poor fans with their prices tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> went to one footy match in my life was at arsenal and they were playing some eastie team, fuk me not at all my cuppa but can see why its replaced religion, cuntish how those clubs rip the poor fans with their prices tho


Nearly as bad as how the aul dn rips ppl of ha  .. ahh if ya dnt like it ya dnt like it but i like it so fck it ... hows u been man


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2015)

people fe'ing for large amounts of whatever on the dn to total strangers are fair game more fool them, football was created as the peoples sport and nowdays unless you earn a decent wedge you got no chance of seeing the big teams.

your chatting shit irish on that comparison you got a trade and a good earn not many can go see the el classico on a whim, best of luck to you and no hate but no fucking comparison either.............

scamming people you have talked to for many a year or have a connection with is a total different beast, but you would know that hay.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nearly as bad as how the aul dn rips ppl of ha  .. ahh if ya dnt like it ya dnt like it but i like it so fck it ... hows u been man


 don't like crowds man and footy is one mad crowd goin mental lol glad I went tho, yeah ive upped my game with new kit and changed locations, all smoothe vaping on mixed swag, got 9 litres of It so not gonna run out soon, and this gavita has blown me away and heat issue to fuk rooms running a bit cool on 1150


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> don't like crowds man and footy is one mad crowd goin mental lol glad I went tho, yeah ive upped my game with new kit and changed locations, all smoothe vaping on mixed swag, got 9 litres of It so not gonna run out soon, and this gavita has blown me away and heat issue to fuk rooms running a bit cool on 1150


im not a great fan of crowds meself mate but the footy can be a buzz, i member going to west ham quite a bit as a youth i didnt even fucking support the cunts but me older cousin did, was so long ago that there was still standing in parts of the boleyn lol

best ever tho was at the lane my team, and me mate had a tenner on a 60-1 scorecast which came in that was a buzz most deffo lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2015)

best buzz crowd wise I had was a manumission night at some big fukin club in Ibiza 10 000 people off their nut on e, was like an arena and people were abseiling in from helicopters there was an old van on the dance floor that people were dancing on/driving there was a pool with a 6 foot drop into it which had killed a few , was 1997 lol, before health and safety


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> best buzz crowd wise I had was a manumission night at some big fukin club in Ibiza 10 000 people off their nut on e, was like an arena and people were abseiling in from helicopters there was an old van on the dance floor that people were dancing on/driving there was a pool with a 6 foot drop into it which had killed a few , was 1997 lol, before health and safety


had many a opportunity to go the ibiza with mates who sold out there but not my cuppa at all, too much ag and way too many northerners for my liking lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> people fe'ing for large amounts of whatever on the dn to total strangers are fair game more fool them, football was created as the peoples sport and nowdays unless you earn a decent wedge you got no chance of seeing the big teams.
> 
> your chatting shit irish on that comparison you got a trade and a good earn not many can go see the el classico on a whim, best of luck to you and no hate but no fucking comparison either.............
> 
> scamming people you have talked to for many a year or have a connection with is a total different beast, but you would know that hay.


Wasnt really comparin just sayn man.. if sum1 wants to pay stupid money to see a game or if sum1 wants to pay stupid money for drugs who cares there money man.. All i can say is ive ticked 1 of the bucket list and im as happy as fuk and yes i know wat its like to be fckd on live and learn heyy


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> don't like crowds man and footy is one mad crowd goin mental lol glad I went tho, yeah ive upped my game with new kit and changed locations, all smoothe vaping on mixed swag, got 9 litres of It so not gonna run out soon, and this gavita has blown me away and heat issue to fuk rooms running a bit cool on 1150


Ive been at a few games in barca now and aint seein any rows im sure there is but defo not in ur face ... man so much stuff at spannabis was like a kid in sweet shop ha we shud all organise a trip there nxt year


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wasnt really comparin just sayn man.. if sum1 wants to pay stupid money to see a game or if sum1 wants to pay stupid money for drugs who cares there money man.. All i can say is ive ticked 1 of the bucket list and im as happy as fuk and yes i know wat its like to be fckd on live and learn heyy


 I paid silly money for lunch for the mrs 30 th, worth every penny tho wont be doin it for another decade


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> best buzz crowd wise I had was a manumission night at some big fukin club in Ibiza 10 000 people off their nut on e, was like an arena and people were abseiling in from helicopters there was an old van on the dance floor that people were dancing on/driving there was a pool with a 6 foot drop into it which had killed a few , was 1997 lol, before health and safety


That was at 'Privilage'.

Fucking epic club that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

How much u earn now newuserlol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How much u earn now newuserlol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Gonna have to start selling my green again since my lads been nicked.. Great


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

lol more


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

morning people hows everyone? Topped a few of those plants and seems to have improved things :/ think I'm gonna top them all lol. Growing too not as fast as id like but hey fuck it. Gonna have some power kush coming down in a few weeks don't look too frosty but plenty there.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its absoulte shite yman, pressed and give u a nose block first line lol ive seen enough of it sold tho, can also get oz's at 1600-1750 now thats some proper coke.
> 
> and no you can buy benzocaine on the dn for cheap 100g bout 60quid.


soz know its a proper late post but only come back on and it popped up in my alerts thing on this page.

Around my way thats what people are paying 1400-1600 an oz and it goes so guessing its decent but tbh I've had better. If i was gonna fuck with all that id want better swell tbh. Not saying its shit but like it aint nothing great compare to what i was getting from someone in hackney ages ago. Personally think its all a big risk if your running around selling the stuff better off doing bigger bits but then the people probably already got the people they go to n shit. so fuck it all lol.

That said i love the idea of smuggling lol whats the prices over in spain?  when guys are bringing it in are they getting it on tick or do they actually have millions already to outlay? always wondered that.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 25, 2015)

What's happening lads, I'm feeling in a better mood today, got some fucking excellent news this morning about my fucked up situation, and a new bulb at same time so hopefully things are starting to pick up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Let's hope ur news is better than mine


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Let's hope ur news is better than mine


I can assure u it is mate, I've been in my darkest place of my life the last 2 weeks, this news today has gave me a jolt back towards the light, it's only the start and still a long way to go but its a massive boost for me.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 25, 2015)

@ Robbie , Mail


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Nah mate let's say I vet involved in a domestic kicked his head in he threatened to expose me ran home 7am cleaned out stashed now I've my val mate offering sort him so imma get fucking arrested today but that's what rats get i suppose all clean so bring it on.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 25, 2015)

^^^^^^ even google translate come up fucked trying to disypher that lol, inigma code , be fucked lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

My mate beat his gf so I beat him he threatened to tell shades I Deal so pissed out me box I ran home stashed everything in the woods. Now my val buyer wants to meet him with me so we're gonna sort him


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

whats the bad news you got then relax? and benzo around my way is easy to get by the oz and not 60quid either sure i read that on here.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

you reckon he will actually grass? bit of a stupid thing to do init? tell someone your gonna grass on em. That said type of bloke who beats up a woman don't sound like someone who's got morals and might actually go through with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> you reckon he will actually grass? bit of a stupid thing to do init? tell someone your gonna grass on em. That said type of bloke who beats up a woman don't sound like someone who's got morals and might actually go through with it.


he owes me 150 I told his mother he beats women. can't take the risk I've familyI'll in the states


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> you reckon he will actually grass? bit of a stupid thing to do init? tell someone your gonna grass on em. That said type of bloke who beats up a woman don't sound like someone who's got morals and might actually go through with it.


he's my best mates nephew 22 on the autism spec so add add n aspurgurs so I took it easy n he was pissed so he's very irrational n impulsive at times...wait till I get my with body suit n kick in that door.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd shit meself if kickass turned up in a pair of slippers


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> he's my best mates nephew 22 on the autism spec so add add n aspurgurs so I took it easy n he was pissed so he's very irrational n impulsive at times...wait till I get my with body suit n kick in that door.


 so you and a mate are going round to beat up a disabled kid...get fukin real man that's disgusting


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

not sticking up 4 anyone but its ok for the kid to batter his gf but not get a slap his self?
n autism has a broad spectrum i know autistic peeps n u cant tell anyfin up really??
that said i know autistic people and YOU CAN TELL.
but no onwe should beat girls or disabled tbh a slap maybe haha


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

any way anyone know how to read a water report and say if i need add calmag in dwc with canna aqua???


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

i aint like a hippie but i think you've gave him a kick in for hitting the woman leave it at that? all drama does is bring attention. Leave it and it'll all die down n be forgotten before you know it.

Sometimes having a grow on is a cunt because people take the piss and even though if i weren't growing i wouldn't think it..in my head everyones a grass lol so i try not to fight anyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

seen dat b4 lmao think the guy was a downy tho o somat still shunt be kickin kids 

Sometimes having a grow on is a cunt because people take the piss and even though if i weren't growing i wouldn't think it..in my head everyones a grass lol so i try not to fight anyone.

well said!!! ninja EVERYONE A GRASS under different pressures
i seen people who meant to be absolute down the line kosure squeal when threatened with 15 to 20 up the batty haha


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

i aint ever grassed tbh n i done about 5 years actually served and i only 27 not been back since started growing different people different lifestyle i suppose ??


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

baddly wanna get some more bodhi sunshine day dream man but everywhere is fucking sold out  only done 2 from my packet of 11 fucked up n killed the rest but best plants ever grown man. Normally like trying new strains but that shit id grow again for sure.


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not high functionin autism u twat shit like dyslexia he's not even entitled to disabilities so keep your opinions up ur arse u self Richos fuck


what i fwt lol he didnt know the facts to go name calling hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

N autism is a large spec u may have ut n not notice it aspurgurs is why stepped in they find it hard to associate with ppl n crap like that he'd not a cripple or mentally retarded he has a job just on a spectrum but I'm sure they though u that in.your bio chem yrs at harverd


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not high functionin autism u twat shit like dyslexia he's not even entitled to disabilities so keep your opinions up ur arse u self Richos fuck


 you said he was autistic and u and a mate were gonna beat him up again, wtf you expect me to say u cunt


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

peoples court love it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Nooo,zeddd has it on his head he's a genius with a million degrees n he like to show that all the time my mother's a psychiatric nurse I know disabled compared to learning disabilities


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you said he was autistic and u and a mate were gonna beat him up again, wtf you expect me to say u cunt


well i mean to say n I'm pretty sure I said he's on the autistic spectrum that's a big fucking spec to deal with


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> he's my best mates nephew 22 on the autism spec so add add n aspurgurs so I took it easy n he was pissed so he's very irrational n impulsive at times...wait till I get my with body suit n kick in that door.


see autism spec...future ref if u wanna call me out have proof u self Richious twat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you said he was autistic and u and a mate were gonna beat him up again, wtf you expect me to say u cunt


u dunno the story I beat him off her called his uncle n mother then shit went off when he hit her again but hey he's on the autism spec hq must be full rwtard


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

makka said:


> what i fwt lol he didnt know the facts to go name calling hahaha


no that's zedd he doesn't need facts he's got degrees


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

dont need a degree to know 2 men beating up an autistic youth is wrong, learnt that in school year 1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> peoples court love it lol


they do that's why I told his mother whom.o'd called what happened she agreed I saved her as the lads from.an abusive background himself n his "autism" as u like to call it make him.irrational I jumped on saved the day called the parents he said he'd rat me out lots alot of money he said he couldn't pay not knowing that I know he's a fucking job...I've been.more than fucking reasonable


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dont need a degree to know 2 men beating up an autistic youth is wrong, learnt that in school year 1


again big difference I do the kicking in mates there if his mates there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dont need a degree to know 2 men beating up an autistic youth is wrong, learnt that in school year 1


i think u grossly underestimate my age


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Rambo cracked screen next Wednesday I'll pay for it to be fixed n add ur key sorry about that phones wank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

either way it's a hard situation to deal with. putting the frighteners on someone who's a problem with empathy is probably not going to work though. just my two bob, i'll pipe doon now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

man I know who you are ffs what you on about?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> either way it's a hard situation to deal wiwank putting the frighteners on someone who's a problem with empathy is probably not going to work though. just my two bob, i'll pipe doon now


I'm not gonna kill him I just want him to know I know he's a job n he needs to pay his deaths n keep his fucking word first night he said he'd pay then he refused so I called the mother again so now he's paying but I know he has the money I'll let him pay in 20s (a week- he makes 400.not bad foe an autistic kid ey)
pocket his phone after n sell it he won't.know any dofferem


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not gonna kill him I just want him to know I know he's a job n he needs to pay his deaths n keep his fucking word first night he said he'd pay then he refused so I called the mother again so now he's paying but I know he has the money I'll let him pay in 20s pocket his phone after n sell it he won't.know any dofferem


 pretty fukin complicated do you think he will understand lol


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

just see some bird walking down the road from the train station :O the arse on her lol i swear every man stopped and had a look. Made a joke about it to her in the shop cause she caught someone looking lol "its cause I'm colombian hunny" well fuck me i now know where i wanna move too lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

I've explained it he said he didn't have money to pay for it he lived in a one bed set 80e week till I brought up the fact that he asked me if he could borrow a tie for his new 400e job I said sure... Making all that money he just goes out on the piss all the time he's a fucking snake that's been spoilt hos whole life.zedd I apologise I should have explained more clearly how low on the spec he was. As I said my mother was a psychiatric nurse I've been in em.places both sides I know the difference.. Will be mostly to scare him my mates just massive told him.to stand by incase


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

haha he will understand just take his phone haha


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

lol how much does he owe? i swear early someone said they'll be in a boiler suit haha like something out of lock stock


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> pretty fukin complicated do you think he will understand lol


his mother and father did n went dead quiet cuz they also played the who hit who fiort (he hit me.first on cam) explained it to his mom n dad they apologised n promised to pay if he didn't but I said it's the principle he has to pay n as they left i was like "I know he's a job"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> lol how much does he owe? i swear early someone said they'll be in a boiler suit haha like something out of lock stock


150e suits so no price are left note will he know who I am n that way he will pay was another fear tactic had a few ones.that (just for u zeddd) wouldn't inflict 2 muc mental n physick


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

mums,dads,owed money,fights,threats....jesus man lol just get regular people who keep quiet and come with cash  all this shit is just bad news n aggro not needed for the line of work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Noooooooo my mates brother married his mam so we're all close they're cool was that or the neighbéours were calling the cops lol


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

i get people take the piss whats the worst thing is its someone you done a favour n other way round they'd be going mad about it.

I bumped into someone who owed me a onner for timeeee lol his face was a picture....his 2 mates sorta followed behind me n him and i told em they can jump in if they want but ill make sure the one who owes me gets hurt regardless...proper looked so scared i said relax i aint gonna kill you over a onner but you know you gotta pay me don't ya..."yeah i will i lost my phone thats all man" lol talking out his arse but he now knows i don't have to threaten him or fuck all ill bump into him at some point. Anyway got his number so friday hell get a call.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 25, 2015)

It's all geting abit too .........




 .......for me.


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

believe it or not I've never watched all the godfathers all the way through n keep saying i will got em on dvd.
Also a sad bastard that i am i love the music to it lol like a lot of classic music would love to see something played live one day.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone ever watch Rainman lol that's who I had I my head ha ha


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

loool nah man come on noone could trouble a bloke like that jesus you'd have to be a right cunt


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

hes about the same age as this man 



 don't seem rite


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

coulnt finish it was thinking of him in a pool of blood with slipper fractures lol


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 25, 2015)

zed man ffs look you got me in tears here the fact you fucking went and found this shit. mate if you hit a bloke who's like that your going to hell for sure. To even scare or trouble a man like that i know a few people who'd be more than happy to put you in a van n take you for an education. zed man lol you got me worried now it can't be someone like that offs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> zed man ffs look you got me in tears here the fact you fucking went and found this shit. mate if you hit a bloke who's like that your going to hell for sure. To even scare or trouble a man like that i know a few people who'd be more than happy to put you in a van n take you for an education. zed man lol you got me worried now it can't be someone like that offs


 he said autistic/aspergers ...whats a man to think


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 25, 2015)

At the end of the day get ya priorities right lax man .... who gives a shit if he beats women or is a fuckin tard , he owes you money ! Lol .... knee cap the window licker ... then smash his teeth down his down syndrome retarded ass just for uttering about grassing ..... job sorted ... 
Emotions have no place in business .... lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 25, 2015)

Id kick the stick from a 1 legged bloke if he owed me cash .... fuck em lol ...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 25, 2015)

At the end of the day u have to be careful lax ... some of these spazz's have super power and can throw cars, have laser beams for eyes, mind control , etc etc ......
Thats why they smoke weed to surpress their powers. ..


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 25, 2015)

lmfao

this has been been some fucking funny reading, i say give him a slipper slap lax, owes ya money, hits women, threatens to grass, man up n sort him out lol

had a lovely lunch earlier went down a bloody treat but i could deffo eat another one already lol was a grilled wrap of soft and juicy smoked pulled beef short rib, silky smoked cheese sauce, fried onions, mayo and salad with added double brisket and cheese, skin on chips n a garlic n herb mayo dip.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao the sweaty leather slipper slap hahaha good stuff Rambo good stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

ooh I could smash that about now!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao
> 
> this has been been some fucking funny reading, i say give him a slipper slap lax, owes ya money, hits women, threatens to grass, man up n sort him out lol
> 
> ...


I had a fucking chicken nugget sandwich ... 
Skin on chips!! I didnt even get smiley fuckin faces lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 25, 2015)

it was pretty fucking nice i must admit lol i had been smoking on some really nice pollen in the morning aswel so had me munch on which always makes food taste better lol not that it needed much help was tasty.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

fuking soup


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> he said autistic/aspergers ...whats a man to think


there is a fucking scale they judge the severity by ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ghetto u got a link for that cheap dab rig u gots ?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> there is a fucking scale they judge the severity by ffs


 can you link that scale, what asking for santa is 10 and fuking up a drugs sale is ...what a 3?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> can you link that scale, what asking for santa is 10 and fuking up a drugs sale is ...what a 3?


http://www.mhs.com/product.aspx?gr=edu&id=overview&prod=asrs


----------



## mainliner (Mar 25, 2015)

just ad a dab

feel medicated

gunna do some trolling or bantering .... Sumat like that

brb


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 25, 2015)

I think they use a mcdonalds application form as the scale ..... ive got shit in my fridge thats more intelligent than a mcds worker lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2015)

I have only posted on this thread a couple times and know a few of you. I have started my own thread called "The Vape Thread" for vaporizer fanatics so people can voice their opinions about units they have or have tried and give pro's and con's about what they have or have tried. I only vape my herb and have not combusted herb in about two years now so feel free to join in on the discussion about vaporizers!

My bad its called "The Vapor Thread"


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I think they use a mcdonalds application form as the scale ..... ive got shit in my fridge thats more intelligent than a mcds worker lol


 I once took a test to be a milkman, lol, all maths, this one cracked me up....arrange the following numbers in numerical order smallest one first..11,6,9,22,199


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I once took a test to be a milkman, lol, all maths, this one cracked me up....arrange the following numbers in numerical order smallest one first..11,6,9,22,199


Did you pass zeddd? Be honest now.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did you pass zeddd? Be honest now.


 100% in 10 mins, was an hour test, bloke told me that honesty was important for a milkman and seeing as I must have cheated on the test they didn't give me the job, true


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 100% in 10 mins, was an hour test, bloke told me that honesty was important for a milkman and seeing as I must have cheated on the test they didn't give me the job, true


Sounds about right for you zeddd, for being British you sure do have the luck of the Irish which is bad luck but hey bad luck is better than no luck......well maybe not now that I think about it.


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> there is a fucking scale they judge the severity by ffs


 lmao seriously


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao seriously


yes read that lads link here is a snipit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> can you link that scale, what asking for santa is 10 and fuking up a drugs sale is ...what a 3?


not a literal 1 you're ok 8 you're special 10 you've aspurgurs.. It's slot more complex above link helps but I can did got a few papers on it very interesting stuff


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> yes read that lads link here is a snipit


haha i know i meant i was laughing seriously hard haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> not a literal 1 you're ok 8 you're special 10 you've aspurgurs.. It's slot more complex above link helps but I can did got a few papers on it very interesting stuff


Yea lax i tink every1 is blowin it up .. no 1 has metioned were u are on the scale i say fair fight man...... ha ha lol jk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah just a tricky situation I feel bad enough about it Upper I Lso over reacted. Apologies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Fucking funny bastards you lot.

Robbie's epic.

"Chin the cunt!"

..............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

My best mate's brother is autistic (he's about 17), it's a tricky game that.

Social services are proper twat's in that field, every time we talk about the situation and his so called 'rights' as given by the government (yet he's completely _compes mentis) _it boils my blood.

His mum works for the local jobcentre internally finding money owed by claiment's so she's not the most rationally thinking person anyway.

Sometimes when I try to talk to her about how the government are fucking him over in life she sort of shruggs her shoulders and accepts it.

I daren't mention vaccinations.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

yes mate shoot infants up with formaldehyde and aluminium and wonder why asd is on the increase ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes mate shoot infants up with formaldehyde and aluminium and wonder why asd is on the increase ffs


Well actually Autism is mostly caused by the live Russian Rubella virus in the MMR vaccine.

Austism is the reason why we vaccinate against Rubella in the first place, but folk seem to forget that if a pregnant woman is infected with German Measles (Rubella) within the first 20 weeks the child is usually born with Congenital Rubella Syndrome (Autism) if there isn't a miscarriage first.

So by trying to stop autism by vaccinating against Rubella, you're actually causing Autism in later life by purposely infecting the child with live Rubella after birth........


----------



## mainliner (Mar 25, 2015)

been trolling again

feel medicated

gunna ava dab

gunna do a vape


brb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

And then there's the live Polio vaccine.

With which Bill Gates has just killed 47.000 children in India.


That's some 'next level' shit right there.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And then there's the live Polio vaccine.
> 
> With which Bill Gates has just killed 47.000 children in India.
> 
> ...


 yes I read about that and contamination of the polio vax with sv40


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

And I'll let you all into a little inside secret from the Mrs translating for the NHS and Social Services.

If you refuse to have your children vaccinated you are automatically flagged on the government/social services system and will be monitored for the rest of the childs life.

They don't tell you this mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes I read about that and contamination of the polio vax with sv40


No its nothing to do with contamination mate, it's a live virus.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Every single case of Polio since the oral live vaccine was licensed in 1962 has been directly caused by the vaccine.

They don't call it 'Wild Polio' anymore because they have to keep up the impression that Polio has been eradicated.

They call it 'Vaccine Induced Polio' as if Polio from the wild is any different to synthesised Polio from a lab.

It isn't, they're both exactly the same, just the origin is different.

It makes for good World Health Organisation figure shuffling though and the dumb masses fall for the vaccine program thinking it works.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No its nothing to do with contamination mate, it's a live virus.


 http://www.sv40foundation.org/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://www.sv40foundation.org/


I suppose that's a tag along aspect but the 45.000 kids in India died of Polio.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Polio facts are that it doesn't cause any symptoms in around 90-95% of cases.

In about 0.5% of cases there is muscle weakness (of which most recover within a week or two) and only in 2-5% of the said 0.5% does it result in death.

So based on those percentages if 45.000 kids in India died from 'Vaccine Induced Polio' just how many kids have been deliberately infected with Polio at the hands of The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation?



Think about that for a moment peeps.

That's a lot of fucking kids!


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

wow thats some serious shit right there man!! 
Hate How the fuckers get to fuck wid people lives all the time like test piggies piss take man


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

Thats a lot


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 25, 2015)

yo guys hows it growing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got to correct myself.

47.500 kids in India have been PARALYZED by Bill Gate's vaccine, not killed.

Fucking hell, killed or paralyzed, flip for it.


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2015)

fuck me like its any better


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 25, 2015)

one for all the dads lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 25, 2015)

h


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 25, 2015)

@ReLaX.....BURN THE COMFY SLIPPER WEARING, KIDDE WINDOW LICKER BEATER !!!!!! ....


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 25, 2015)

this first pic is ''atlas'' pollen its been about the dn ages and is quite rated in the UK to UK scene, no need for a flame its very pliable almost abit too pliable, smokes lovely tho thick clouds of white smoke from the joint, good clean ash.

but not overly powerful and also does not bubble at the lick of a flame.



this other pollen is from a UK vendor also and just advertised as good shit near 35 a henry, is alot harder than the other ''atlas'' stuff and not quite as tasty, still very nice hash just not as tasty and the smoke from the joint dont seem as clean, but between the 2 its actually the stronger lol ???



i got 10g of proper spanish bubble at a lick of a flame stuff due this week but thought id have a blast at a couple of uk vendors to get a smoke quick, neway pretty pissed and stoned and thats me done lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ReLaX.....BURN THE COMFY SLIPPER WEARING, KIDDE WINDOW LICKER BEATER !!!!!! ....


zedd the cunt made me feel bad so ill take 20 a week even though he's a full time job n earns more that I nor the fact that he's consistently lied to my face n strung me alone I'll accept 20 a week butane payment boiler suit half 4am slayer blaring kick in his door n show him real fear


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> zedd the cunt made me feel bad so ill take 20 a week even though he's a full time job n earns more that I nor the fact that he's consistently lied to my face n strung me alone I'll accept 20 a week butane payment boiler suit half 4am slayer blaring kick in his door n show him real fear


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mornin lads


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Apologies Irish this is just a very difficult situation I've known this lad since a kid n he knows this n I don't get taken for a mug. A. MAn keeps his word


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahh lax man just bustin ya balls chill a bit i mite let u try sum nice spanish fairy i got this mornin  posted monday arrives tday ... not bad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My best mate's brother is autistic (he's about 17), it's a tricky game that.
> 
> Social services are proper twat's in that field, every time we talk about the situation and his so called 'rights' as given by the government (yet he's completely _compes mentis) _it boils my blood.
> 
> ...


what autism has he if u don't mind me asking ifs on the low spec he'll be another one left behind unless he's got savant syndrome or something interesting like that that would look great on getting grants for further research into autism
Especially the rare ones anyone with add adhd d you're fucked majority of inmates in America are on the autism scale as in add adhd n they wonder why they act out


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh lax man just bustin ya balls chill a bit i mite let u try sum nice spanish fairy i got this mornin  posted monday arrives tday ... not bad


i know u are man that's why I apologised I shouldn't have taken it out on you apologies dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning all, 

is the dark net back on or what? has Ag fucked off too now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't get on it same with forums is the hub back? Hub knows all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

No idea man? I don't spend much time on the forums tbh. you lot have been tarred and feathered shills hahaaha.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning all,
> 
> is the dark net back on or what? has Ag fucked off too now?


its back online, has been since last night.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Refresh tor proxy worked for me on agora now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

well I guess that's my morning taken up now...

lad i was meant to be getting a 9 of ak47 off has just fucked me off til saturday. comes to something when the internet is more reliable than people you've done biz with for years. nowt worse than lazy dealers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well I guess that's my morning taken up now...
> 
> lad i was meant to be getting a 9 of ak47 off has just fucked me off til saturday. comes to something when the internet is more reliable than people you've done biz with for years. nowt worse than lazy dealers.


if it's anavora vendor as for his email next time for when agora is downing a dn email so just as safe. I've a rule I give a Time if they ain't there on the second I walk


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

@mdjenks can u link to that vapor thread pls


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning. Just been reading back. 

Thought i had a new hero. ..


The Yorkshireman said:


> Bill Gates has just killed 47.000 children in India.
> .


Then i was disappointed. ...


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got to correct myself.
> 
> 47.500 kids in India have been PARALYZED by Bill Gate's vaccine, not killed.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

Santas coming lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> if it's anavora vendor as for his email next time for when agora is downing a dn email so just as safe. I've a rule I give a Time if they ain't there on the second I walk


we have an odd relationship me an this kid. he does the best toot for miles. and I mean miles. but rarely does he get smoke like i can give him. I'm only really getting a 9 here n there to keep my people in the loop. 

Looking at perron's nintendo's, and cute bitch's orange wifi atm not sure i trust the new batch of red/yellow UPS


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2015)

Pissing it down here. ... When's summer going to start???


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Pissing it down here. ... When's summer going to start???


when u start seeing flesh in the streets


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we have an odd relationship me an this kid. he does the best toot for miles. and I mean miles. but rarely does he get smoke like i can give him. I'm only really getting a 9 here n there to keep my people in the loop.
> 
> Looking at perron's nintendo's, and cute bitch's orange wifi atm not sure i trust the new batch of red/yellow UPS


just make sure he knows ur not a mug n tell perron ur good mates with bizzle n prolapse n you'll get extras hopefully but definitely mention u know us


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ummm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ummm


yes lots of sweet drugs rub it in l


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> yes lots of sweet drugs rub it in l


Ok i will €5 a g


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ok i will €5 a g


u rub it any more in I'll sue for sexual harassment


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> u rub it any more in I'll sue for sexual harassment


Ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Those bags cost 50e...interest n shit fine print n what not lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.mcdonalds.ie/iehome/free_breakfast_friday.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Ud have to pay me to eat there... Besides vanilla milkshakesy


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ud have to pay me to eat there... Besides vanilla milkshakesy


Ahh well il be havin a free breakie in the mornin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesus vals thought it was Sunday


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 26, 2015)

morning people  planting all picking up and looking good happy days and know what to do with the next lot. Gonna order some regs now for the small tent and to take cuts off. Wanna try some more bodhi but been reading few people have had issues with hermies. If not it'll have to be ugorg i think.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 26, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> morning people  planting all picking up and looking good happy days and know what to do with the next lot. Gonna order some regs now for the small tent and to take cuts off. Wanna try some more bodhi but been reading few people have had issues with hermies. If not it'll have to be ugorg i think.


I was gonna try ugorg this run, but went with subs instead, read some good reviews about ugorg .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

which ugorg you fancying? The smelly berry hermed on a couple of mine others were nice smoke. I put smelly cherry through a non herm one.but results were hit n miss


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 26, 2015)

was thinking ugorg1 as I'm only gonna buy single seeds because i can only fit 4 in the small tent anyway. Ive run the strain before but with 2 bodhi and sadly both the ugorg1 turn out to be males. Stuff stinks big time of cheese but part of me thinks well we've all had cheese lets try something different. Sunshine day dream id run again but sold out everywhere so thinking go with another bubba kush cross by bodhi, jabbers stash I'm thinking about,


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

sound good ninj and baz I always got nice yields from subs, I got all the p45 s don gave me all popped and one of em has purple orange hues on the back of the cotyledon so im on a hunt got a mixyure of p45 and the cheese haze I got from the exo zlh cross cos the punters liked both phenos more than the lem so I need a keeper, finishes early will be a bonus


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

plushberry is a nice smoke if u get the deep pink one needs feeding up tho or is skinny


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

not as good as the P45 pheno, I do hope I find it cos its an earn with fat hard nugs and smell of candied berry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

so you getting ready to creche a load of snips of each or gonna chance it and reveg?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so you getting ready to creche a load of snips of each or gonna chance it and reveg?


 im gonna take 3 or 4 clones off every one....and label them lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

haha best not forget that second bit lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

that reveg didn't work for me so its do it proper this time, every one of those beans popped within 72 hours from planting strait into coco 11 l, these babies are not gonna need to get repotted imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

they can be a real pain in the jacksy like. mind on the Laz SLH I revegged to a massive canoipy then like a FUCKTARD NOOB OVERWATERED AND KILLED IT STONE DEAD. i COULD HAVE CRIED LOL oops caps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning boy's.

@zeddd

The purple undersides to seedlings ain't no thing mate, forget about it.

I've had hundreds of seeds be the same and it never manifests into anything later.

Colour doesn't come out in veg, there has to be specific conditions for pigmentation to show.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

You might well get some colour out of em in flower but there's no correlation to seedling colour.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

Hark at me with the 'Morning'.

I've just realised it's 2:00pm, laid in bed with the tablet!

The fucking life I lead eh.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You might well get some colour out of em in flower but there's no correlation to seedling colour.


 just admiring their beauty man they really are pretty


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

I AM gonna pot up these Afghan Kush and Jack Frost today.

Promise!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

I said the same thing arriving at work this 'morning' yorkie.... quickly followed by 'almost'... was working from 8 til 10am at home though


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

how long do you lads normally give a seed in soil to pop its head above the soil before going digging looking for the cunt?


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

hahaha, that's why you should germ before planting you tool.

see my gringo shrub?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

oh afternoon reprobates


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> hahaha, that's why you should germ before planting you tool.
> 
> see my gringo shrub?


nah bollocks to that, if a seed cant be put into soil n grow its a faulty seed ffs, ya dont see mother nature catching seeds as they fall off plants, germing em in paper towels n then transplanting em into soil do ya??

I did mate, looking hench, gonna be a monster when its finished, how far into 12/12 is it? mines 2 weeks 4days in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> how long do you lads normally give a seed in soil to pop its head above the soil before going digging looking for the cunt?


If it wasn't sprouted before hand it could take a while, it has to soak up enough water first before it can sprout.

If it was sprouted before hand then no more than 2-3 days the soil should be breaking and it showing.

If it was spouted before hand and it doesn't show after a week it's probably fucked and rotted under the surface.


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nah bollocks to that, if a seed cant be put into soil n grow its a faulty seed ffs, ya dont see mother nature catching seeds as they fall off plants, germing em in paper towels n then transplanting em into soil do ya??
> 
> I did mate, looking hench, gonna be a monster when its finished, how far into 12/12 is it? mines 2 weeks 4days in


only a week in but like i mentioned last week it stinks like it is in week 8 lol, no filter is gonna be able to cope with this in late bloom.

i agree but i still like to take the belt and braces approach to make sure they have the best chance of making it, you never know what seed is going to produce the special phenotype.
i use those root riot cubes to germinate in, so long as you don't let them dry out it is really hard to fail.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nah bollocks to that, if a seed cant be put into soil n grow its a faulty seed ffs, ya dont see mother nature catching seeds as they fall off plants, germing em in paper towels n then transplanting em into soil do ya??


If she wanted 100% germination rates she would.

She has a ridiculously consistent fail rate you know, she's all about spreading the masses far and wide.

A bit like African's having loads of kids cos half die off!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> only a week in but like i mentioned last week it stinks like it is in week 8 lol, no filter is gonna be able to cope with this in late bloom.
> 
> i agree but i still like to take the belt and braces approach to make sure they have the best chance of making it, you never know what seed is going to produce the special phenotype.
> i use those root riot cubes to germinate in, so long as you don't let them dry out it is really hard to fail.


Yeah i know what your saying but i take the " if it doesnt work as nature intended then its shite not worth bothering with and ill spend my money elsewhere next time " lol

I mean, can you imagine selling people cars an shit n saying to them " well before you drive it you will have to jack the car up, change the oil, warm the engine up with a heater and then bump start it since we cant be bothered to fit a decent ignition system"?

If you cant just drop a seed into damp soil n have it sprout then its not fit for purpose


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If she wanted 100% germination rates she would.
> 
> She has a ridiculously consistent fail rate you know, she's all about spreading the masses far and wide.
> 
> A bit like African's having loads of kids cos half die off!


yeah true, fair point


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

just have patience lad i'm sure she'll come round lol.

i've never had a seed not germinate, i have killed loads like but that is always my fault for either leaving them too long un planted or letting them dry out.

soil could have been too hot and burned the fresh tap root, clutching at straws but it does seem strange that it wouldn't germinate if it was a recently acquired seed.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> just have patience lad i'm sure she'll come round lol.
> 
> i've never had a seed not germinate, i have killed loads like but that is always my fault for either leaving them too long un planted or letting them dry out.
> 
> soil could have been too hot and burned the fresh tap root, clutching at straws but it does seem strange that it wouldn't germinate if it was a recently acquired seed.


Fresh bag of john Innes seed starting soil, soil has been moist since seeds went in, , been in soil now for over a week n nothing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

When you buy a new car you can't just jump in it and put your foot through the floor.

They need a break in period of a couple of thousand miles.

Otherwise your libel to fuck the engine.

Unless you buy a brand new Nissan GTR, they come broken in and track ready fresh from Japan.


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Fresh bag of john Innes seed starting soil, soil has been moist since seeds went in, , been in soil now for over a week n nothing


give it another week then if you still see nothing i think it would be safe to say it's a jaffa, sometimes it takes the taproot to hit something before the vegetation gets pushed out of the soil. i always notice a plant will grow faster down than it will up, maybe you just planted it deep.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2015)

I drop my seeds in a shot glass of tap water n stick in back of kitchen cupboard .... go back 4 days later and 99% have a half inch tap root .... never failed me yet


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone here use coco ?


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

most of us i think, how did your bricks come out? i have heard some horror stories on those things lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

ball full of soggy coco Robbie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I used to use exclusively bricks, the cheaper the better.

Not anymore, I've had some serious hit and miss episodes.

Best quality coco I've found are the 'IKON Coco Potz'.

A 10L brick that comes wrapped in it's own poly pot.

At £3+ a pop though they ain't cheap.

Mind I've been reusing my coco for a couple of years and just buy Canna Pro for top up, not so keen on Canna coco though.

I've got about 100L of coco stockpiled in the loft, lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck I've found rusty nuts n bolts, bits of rubble and all sorts in coco bricks before now.

The mind boggles.


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

i've used the canna and atami only, never tried a brick as i like the ease of out the bag into the pot lol.

just started all new stuff for these two grows as i too had been using the same gear for over a year lol. it's great for stealth though, i went to my mates about 30 last year and only walked in once carrying anything and came out with a bin bag full of green 4 times.

bricks are also good for stealth as walking in with 10 50l bags is a bit sus


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I used to use exclusively bricks, the cheaper the better.
> 
> Not anymore, I've had some serious hit and miss episodes.
> 
> ...


did you ever try the Fertile Fibre stuff?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry i asked that question then completely forgot lol ....

Nothing to do with the bricks mate , there sound used them quite a few times 

I was wondering who uses coco cus when i feed with coco ive always let 10% run off ..... as it supposedly stops the salt building up in bottom. .. anyone else do this and is there even any point to it? Wasting nutes over a year can be costly so thought I'd ask lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> did you ever try the Fertile Fibre stuff?


Ive tried it .... not that bad but also not the best ....


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> @mdjenks can u link to that vapor thread pls


You bet man: http://rollitup.org/t/the-vapor-thread.865239/#post-11440626


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

divvent worry robbie , i ran 150l+ beds and only ever got run off a couple of times, the same coco was used on 5 flower cycles without ever being taken out the tub.

in small containers i always get run off but that is cause i only water the plants twice a week so i give em a good saoking


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

Have I shown you guys my green crack from two runs ago?

Well put your face in the path of my hand and I'll smack you right upside the head with this and you will know what it is to smoke the mighty green crack and how it slaps you in the face on the first hit, she is a mean bitch for sure, loose trim job on purpose I mean look at that frost,


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

I just got done with a grow of 9 chem dog 4's(chem dog 4 is a mighty yielder pop can size nugs) my first time growing the chem and 3 GreenCrack ladies:

They are in a slow dry, non trimmed or cured, then into jars with boveda packs for the cure. the first 3 pics are the chem dog 4 (hoping for 4-5oz) the last is the green crack (hoping for 1.5oz).


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

any actual buds on that green crack then jenks?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> any actual buds on that green crack then jenks?


yeah you smart ass brit-ney spears, here is my indoor garden a frew grows ago half Green Crack and half chernobyl:


----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2015)

i had a spacebomb that was like that, all resin and no bud, nice for a smoke but hard to turn into a cash cropper. i take it you don't have to sell your weed to make a living?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> did you ever try the Fertile Fibre stuff?


Yeah just once, the last time I topped up was with that as my local had one bale left in as he wasn't stocking it anymore so I got it cheaper than retail.

It's ok, I'd put it above Canna Pro but still not as good as the IKON stuff.

The quality of the coco is actually better than both IKON and Canna but the shred/particle size is better in the IKON imo.

IKON is like tiny cubes, Canna is like fish food flakes and Fertile Fibre is sort of fluffy (hard to describe).


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> i had a spacebomb that was like that, all resin and no bud, nice for a smoke but hard to turn into a cash cropper. i take it you don't have to sell your weed to make a living?


They are buds ghb just not a tight trim. No I never sell but then again I live in denver so getting cuts is easy and I have a good job as a computer network engineer.

you want to see a tight trim job, check out my mountain temple, sugar warp, and cherry pie (somehow a strand of my wifes blonde hair almost always ends up in a pick and I don't know how cause she doesn't smoke or touch my stuff):


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

uk trim lol uk punters who know fuk all love sugar trim left on, spose it makes the score bag look bigger I had a black geeza telling me the trim was too tight lol customer isalways right tho imo giv em what they want


----------



## makka (Mar 26, 2015)

nice


----------



## makka (Mar 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> uk trim lol uk punters who know fuk all love sugar trim left on, spose it makes the score bag look bigger I had a black geeza telling me the trim was too tight lol customer isalways right tho imo giv em what they want


never heard anyone tell me they like leafy buds down here haha


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2015)

I think that green crack looks stella, mebbe a bit lean but I want a cut of the real thing cos the fake seed version is pretty good, the resin on that clone only is mad does she smell of mango?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 26, 2015)

@yorkie, thought you might like a read of this, apparently your vaccines cause autism thingy has been shot down....

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/vaccination-versus-autism-study-professor-guy-eslick-tells-why-hes-taking-on-the-scaremongers/story-fneuzlbd-1226929208418

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/it-is-not-okay-to-run-an-article-written-by-the-head-of-the-anti-vaccination-lobby-there-is-no-debate/story-fneuzlbd-1227279466582


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread reeks of tiny penis insecurity.
> 
> i have it on unassailable authority from pinworm that dannyboy is hung.
> 
> how does that make you cunts with poor dental hygiene feel?


Again free health care including dental.. So jog on yank


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I just got done with a grow of 9 chem dog 4's(chem dog 4 is a mighty yielder pop can size nugs) my first time growing the chem and 3 GreenCrack ladies:
> 
> They are in a slow dry, non trimmed or cured, then into jars with boveda packs for the cure. the first 3 pics are the chem dog 4 (hoping for 4-5oz) the last is the green crack (hoping for 1.5oz).


U gotta start dropping in heremore man ur posts are always sweet


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> uk trim lol uk punters who know fuk all love sugar trim left on, spose it makes the score bag look bigger I had a black geeza telling me the trim was too tight lol customer isalways right tho imo giv em what they want


If I sold I would keep a tight trim but I don't so if it is really frosty I leave a bit more on but keep the sugar leaves for canna butter, dry ice hash, bubble, etc.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I think that green crack looks stella, mebbe a bit lean but I want a cut of the real thing cos the fake seed version is pretty good, the resin on that clone only is mad does she smell of mango?


She has a citrus smell for sure, all the descriptions say mango but to me it is a sweet citrus smell along with the dank skunk and pine as well. The clone only is all I have grown except one time I grew the sickmeds seed version which is just GC x GC backcrossed and it is purple as hell but the potency is lacking but people loved the color, I don't give a shit about color I want great bud!


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is my frost monster aka Chernobyl grown from a cut not seed:



and a frosty ass BLZ Bud grown from seed:


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

for you purple fans here are some cured buds of Road Kill Unicorn and Jah Goo:

Some Green Crack and Chernobyl that has been curing for months now:


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

@[email protected]: here is the dispensary my buddy works at in Denver or on the outskirts of the city where I was suppose to work, they have a great selection and very very well grown bud; http://www.medicinemanmedicalmarket.com/strain-guide/


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Again free health care including dental.. So jog on yank


maybe try using that free dental then.

english dental hygiene is kind of a running international punch line.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

I decided to break off a small bud of the chem dog 4 (which I have never had) to smoke to see how potent it is, it isn't cured and still has the plant smell bet is dry and it is very potent, surprised the shit out of me (not the greatest pic, it was taken with my phone, she is frosty), can you say bling bling, looks like tiny diamonds. Has a bit of sativa feel to it but mostly indica, either way I am very satisfied due to potency and the huge yield and will grow this bitch again:


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 26, 2015)

I moved from San Francisco to Denver a few months ago and my buddy still sends me cuts from Dark Heart Nursery in Oakland from HarborSide Dispensary and that is where I get the Green Crack aka Dream Queen and Chem Dog 4 cuts from: http://darkheartnursery.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe try using that free dental then.
> 
> english dental hygiene is kind of a running international punch line.


not gonna start on ya m healthcare dude I'm sick of ur petty shit ur a troll get back under ur bridge n the only international punchline here is your fat ass...I'm done arguing.. If that's what u call it


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mornin im of for me free mc ds breakie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

Keep e coming nice seeing pot for once on here


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Morning all ... doesnt unclefuck and the rest of his trolls realise we are bored of them now? 
Most of us have them on ignore yet they still type crap and think we care. .. lmfao ... sad really


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe try using that free dental then.
> 
> english dental hygiene is kind of a running international punch line.


Only from moronic trolls on grow sites it seems..........


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Hows everyone doing today anyhow? 
Overcast again here today  
Cant wait for it to get sunny and warm (darnt say hot lol) 
Looking forward to sitting on the garden all day catching rays and getting high lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Hows everyone doing today anyhow?
> Overcast again here today
> Cant wait for it to get sunny and warm (darnt say hot lol)
> Looking forward to sitting on the garden all day catching rays and getting high lol


Fckn sinuses are at me such a pain in me bollix.. weather is good tho so mite hav a few pints in the sun later


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Hows everyone doing today anyhow?
> Overcast again here today
> Cant wait for it to get sunny and warm (darnt say hot lol)
> Looking forward to sitting on the garden all day catching rays and getting high lol


bored shitless as normal waiting for harvest in 8 weeks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

sun's shining, beer gardens calling. then you step into the wind and realise it's fucking march still...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

gonna get the hammock set up between two trees, gonna get some smoke on and then start drinking wine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

hopefully a couple of fairies waiting for me when i get home tonight. and some gear in the post hopefully...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Am i in the only place in uk where its not sunny then lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup bloke is a complete bellend, ive had similar discussions with him in the past n he definetely treats the yanks different to the UK lot


totally he's cool with em sling seeds n I know ppl can read our pms I proved it if not y pic in private wouldnt of gotten. So many view....don't take us as dumb yanks


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Just go trolling about yanks teeth ... thats ok aparently ... even though its the uk thread and he isny from uk and also its completely off topic , not drug related at all and just a blatent attempt at causing arguments


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Think it must be about time for a UK thread day trip to unclefucks threads, i mean, its not like weve ever done it before n caused half the site to go into meltdown now is it................oh wait a minute lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Just go trolling about yanks teeth ... thats ok aparently ... even though its the uk thread and he isny from uk and also its completely off topic , not drug related at all and just a blatent attempt at causing arguments


that's exactly whaty point was he comes here to trill that's all n cock pics but it's cool n you've free dental care they don't bet u ur teeth are better


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

h ah a ha Potroast is right why the fuk are you complaining about them least they have the bollox to post on here even tho they are cunts lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

freedom to say what you want is a rare thing these days lets not forget that, we can always ignore or reply but stopping someone from posting cos we are offended lol, we do have bad teeth compared to the yanks imo so what


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

it's snowing here. i'm going for a diner breakfast and read a few pages of a book off me tele.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont understand why we dont just take uk thread to another board ... we give riu a massive boost in activity and get this place alot of traffic ... rolly used to respect us for that reason ... now he doesnt give a fuck cus he knows the uk thread will still be here regardless of trolls ect ... so fuck it. 

Someone set up uk thread on another board ... post a link here and we all go join over there ... welcoming new members and keeping the old banter going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

it's been tried. eventually just fizzles out. i'm not being railroaded by some american gobshite with a hard on for cracks about bad teeth. same joke on repeat. fucker's about as much wit as Hodore.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> h ah a ha Potroast is right why the fuk are you complaining about them least they have the bollox to post on here even tho they are cunts lol


I'm complaining about the consistent trolling on a cannabis forum we have banter here sure we rip no problem but they take it personal it's the consistency of his shit Stiring that does me nut in n he's on mute now wasn't the joke zeddd its just that they are here to troll no need to suck Potroast dick lots of yanks to help there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Just go trolling about yanks teeth ... thats ok aparently ... even though its the uk thread and he isny from uk and also its completely off topic , not drug related at all and just a blatent attempt at causing arguments


aparently Potroast is the uk threads mod that's why zeddds nose is so brown


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Just go trolling about yanks teeth ... thats ok aparently ... even though its the uk thread and he isny from uk and also its completely off topic , not drug related at all and just a blatent attempt at causing arguments


that's my exact argument thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> freedom to say what you want is a rare thing these days lets not forget that, we can always ignore or reply but stopping someone from posting cos we are offended lol, we do have bad teeth compared to the yanks imo so what


since when is a cannabis forum a stage for freedom of speech? I'm sure there are lots of forums foe said topics but bottom line is he's here to offend us... On a cannabis thread not just forum they've singled u lot out n consistently attack


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

I totally respect freedom of speech. Ut there is a fucking place for it n that's not a forum for growing illegal drugs ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

Aparently I'm not allowed to show my private messages on here n Im not allowed to talk to him (Potroast)anymore


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jesus Dude! You whine like an old woman. 

Figure it out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Jesus Dude! You whine like an old woman.
> 
> Figure it out!


i reported your post found it offensive..wouldn't wine of youde do ur duty as a uk thread forum mod n delete the trolls is that offend as said before if they contribute fine bit of banter fine but consistent trolling is unacceptable a man of your age should understand this


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

From our God he who started the English thread Trolls


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 27, 2015)

yo guys hows it going


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

Last post n I'm gone for a while of kept banned... Most traffic comes from the yanks hence his siding


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

fucking agora down again?!?

i only wanted to finalize some orders, they had a good rep for a long time but if your after the proper proper white, highly advise chemical spain, stuff is the pure rocket! only 90 a g aswel.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

not quite hammock weather issit, and relax man im tired of your daily meltdowns man u wanna stay off the drugs for a bit ur losinfg it over nothing mate and failing to see the humour in all this, failing to see yourself objectively


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

man's had some stress on. I say we all go out n get on it . I'm leaving in 8 minutes to do just that. paying yesterdays tab and starting another.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not quite hammock weather issit, and relax man im tired of your daily meltdowns man u wanna stay off the drugs for a bit ur losinfg it over nothing mate and failing to see the humour in all this, failing to see yourself objectively


all the diaz are gone... Sold ur just pussy someone called u out u always go quiet when someone calls u out n the rest of the thread seem to agree with a few of the ol comments there if u look back.the autism was personal u expressed an opinion on something you knew nothing about (ignorant)...do u even know what a meltdown is? It's hard to interpret sarcastic comments without facial expressions...I've had a breakdown. i assure u this isn't one I'm just sick of ur shit everyone else is swell


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> all the diaz are gone... Sold ur just pussy someone called u out u always go quiet when someone calls u out n the rest of the thread seem to agree with a few of the ol comments there if u look back.the autism was personal u expressed an opinion on something you knew nothing about (ignorant)...do u even know what a meltdown is? It's hard to interpret sarcastic comments without facial expressions...I've had a breakdown. i assure u this isn't one I'm just sick of ur shit everyone else is swell


you cant interpret fuk all cos your spannered, im your friend remember


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Lax you still about?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo bro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you cant interpret fuk all cos your spannered, im your friend remember


then act like one ffs nuff said


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man's had some stress on. I say we all go out n get on it . I'm leaving in 8 minutes to do just that. paying yesterdays tab and starting another.


i started 11.30am lol 4 2mg clonzepam, 2 big lines of the rocket, followed by a big joint of some lovely pollen.

i have no idea what all this other ag is bout tho n none of my business.

whos e's did you go with in the end?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Pm lax


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 27, 2015)

Who here is over at the farm ?


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 27, 2015)

easy boys what you all saying? Only 3 weeks till i get a plant down not been this skint in years man lol when they say it comes in 3s i really did have some bad luck and cost me a couple quid but in the words of sizzle can't keep a good man down lol. Just got back from shop grabbed myself a few stellas...bad when your drinking on your own indoors aint it lol but apart from a handful of mates people seem to think different than me...work all week to blow their wages in a shitty club with sticky floor and pop tunes hoping to find "the one" then telling us all over Facebook how in love they are only for a month or 2 down the line to give it "all men are the same" fuck that lol....who needs women the fucking birds I've seen on that adultwork cor mate lol if i wasn't wanting to save so bad it'll be easy to get caught up in the lifestyle n fucking whores while off my face on gear lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

Its 4:20 smoke up and chill out


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 27, 2015)

i swooped my mh to hps i checked it to day and the hps looks orange now is that just cos ive been used to the mh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll be joining the farm soon email me some time n I'll let u know my Name on. There


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 27, 2015)

The farm ????, ......I'm very old


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

Easy Farmers Hows it Growing ?
Just after a bit of advice if anyone has any knowledge to share i have upgraded my extraction and have been looking for a decent filter to match im stuck between rhino pro mountain air and Phresh filter 
the price is not an issue i just want the best quality and longest lasting filter 
my extractor is a 10 inch mdf boxed tornado extractor but will be run on a dimmer also there is 10 meters of insulated ducting between the fan an filter so will be losing a bit of power and with it being run on a dimmer also wont be full 3250 being used 

mountain air 10 inch 250x1000 1600m3 £199

Phresh Filter 10 inch 250x600 2500m3 £150
Phresh Filter 10 inch 250x1000 3800m3 180

Rhino Pro 12 inch 315x600 2440m3 £170
Rhino Pro 12 inch 315x1000 3250m3 £225
Rhino Pro 10 inch 250x600 1900m3 £190
anyone with any advice or comments any help greatly apreciated


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i swooped my mh to hps i checked it to day and the hps looks orange now is that just cos ive been used to the mh


what make of bulb u got man, but yeah the look a bit yellow at first


----------



## ghb (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Easy Farmers Hows it Growing ?
> Just after a bit of advice if anyone has any knowledge to share i have upgraded my extraction and have been looking for a decent filter to match im stuck between rhino pro mountain air and Phresh filter
> the price is not an issue i just want the best quality and longest lasting filter
> my extractor is a 10 inch mdf boxed tornado extractor but will be run on a dimmer also there is 10 meters of insulated ducting between the fan an filter so will be losing a bit of power and with it being run on a dimmer also wont be full 3250 being used
> ...



have you ever run 10m of ducting with a filter on the end?

i would imagine it would destroy the motor on your fan running it at half power with that much load on it, even if there were no bends on the ducting it is far from ideal to have that much distance between fan and filter. 

the rhino 315x1000 would be the best filter option if space and weight isn't an issue so much.

what lights are you cooling?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

what the most silent reliant acoustic 8'' fan with built in speed controller?

are these any good?

http://ghedirect.co.uk/environmental/fans/torin-sifan-acoustic-fans.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

ghb said:


> have you ever run 10m of ducting with a filter on the end?
> 
> i would imagine it would destroy the motor on your fan running it at half power with that much load on it, even if there were no bends on the ducting it is far from ideal to have that much distance between fan and filter.
> 
> ...


 lol im getting close to that, filter-fan-ducting-light-ducting the length of the flat, all run by a tt125 5" lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> what make of bulb u got man, but yeah the look a bit yellow at first



cant remember m8 its the 1 i used last time but dont remember it being that orange the late 4 weeks ive been looking at the 600w mh witch is really white so may be thats why im not to sure


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

ghb said:


> have you ever run 10m of ducting with a filter on the end?
> 
> i would imagine it would destroy the motor on your fan running it at half power with that much load on it, even if there were no bends on the ducting it is far from ideal to have that much distance between fan and filter.
> 
> ...


its 5 x 600 w hps lights and yes i know about the power loss with a good lenght of duct but my space for grow area is only small and the extractor i brought was more than enough power for the area i have a 2mx2mx2m tent with 4x600 watt hps and a 1x1x2 m tent attatched


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 27, 2015)

it is a omega lighting super hps 600w 2000k temp the mh i was using is omega 600w 4200k i do have a sunblaster 600w hps would that be better with the digi lumii ballest


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

also all lights are on open reflectors i used to have 2x5 inch extractors and filters with a 6 inch bringing cool air in from out side last summer my temps were outrageous going over 100 on some days winter times i have no problems with the old setup but after moving my setup into a new place i could hear the sound of it from outside front door so decided to upgrade for something with more power but less noise i have rung around lots of stores and have been told that mountain air are better than rhino also phresh filters are better than rhino but it seems all the stores that try and say something is better than something else is because they dont stock the one they are putting down so don't feel very reassured being told rhino aint as good as mountain air because i feel that if the shop only sold rhino then they would be saying rhino is the best lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Easy Farmers Hows it Growing ?
> Just after a bit of advice if anyone has any knowledge to share i have upgraded my extraction and have been looking for a decent filter to match im stuck between rhino pro mountain air and Phresh filter
> the price is not an issue i just want the best quality and longest lasting filter
> my extractor is a 10 inch mdf boxed tornado extractor but will be run on a dimmer also there is 10 meters of insulated ducting between the fan an filter so will be losing a bit of power and with it being run on a dimmer also wont be full 3250 being used
> ...


Got a rhino pro and its been running for over a year now constantly n still going strong if that helps


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

mountin air filters have always been talked about being the best of the best, ive never owned one tho.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Got a rhino pro and its been running for over a year now constantly n still going strong if that helps


so its been running constant for a year and its still killing the smell for you mate ?


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

kind of see lax point tho not staring shit up or nothin or trying to start shit but i think uk peeps should be backing lax cause after all they putting down whole uk about the da teeth ting and randomly dropping in wid shit like that yeah theres banter and taking rip and then theres taking da pis


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

and uk peeps shunt be falling out between dem selfs OVER SHIT. stand united bruv


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3381937


if thats in feet thats almost identical to my area, even the shape lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

4:20 here right NOW.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> so its been running constant for a year and its still killing the smell for you mate ?


yup running constantly for a year, still absolutely ZERO smell coming out the end of the ducting, even non smokers cant smell anything from it


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

can filters are just the same they will run for a long time but from what i read these mountin airs will run for YEARS.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> can filters are just the same they will run for a long time but from what i read these mountin airs will run for YEARS.


i dunno about that, went thru 5 budget filters from different places in 3 months coz they are so shit before i splashed out on the rhino pro, wont see me going back lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> kind of see lax point tho not staring shit up or nothin or trying to start shit but i think uk peeps should be backing lax cause after all they putting down whole uk about the da teeth ting and randomly dropping in wid shit like that yeah theres banter and taking rip and then theres taking da pis


n mate I'm in Ireland I was defending my mates that's all... Exactly it's how it was when I joined was awesome u fucked with one u fucked with us all literally all


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i dunno about that, went thru 5 budget filters from different places in 3 months coz they are so shit before i splashed out on the rhino pro, wont see me going back lol


just what i read mate i aint speaking from experience, ive always used can filters they aint cheap and they work well, just ive read them mounting air filters are the best of the best.

what 8'' acoustic fan with speed control would u advise? 300 budget.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> 4:20 here right NOW.


Smokin up 4 ya


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

also dont seem to be much difference in either design or materials between the mountain air n the rhino, practically identical


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> can filters are just the same they will run for a long time but from what i read these mountin airs will run for YEARS.


3yrs warranty hydro reccomendwd ot qell worth every penny fuck that rhino shit lol...does ur mountain promise 3 yr warranty that hydro has proven to be infact true


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 3yrs warranty hydro reccomendwd ot qell worth every penny fuck that rhino shit lol


just fan im looking for mate 8'' acoustic, with speed control budget 300quid?


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lads how bout we head over to t'n't for a bit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads how bout we head over to t'n't for a bit


Bagsy the back seat of the bus lmao

let me know what thread your going to n ill join yas after ive cooked dinner lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

forum seem to go in waves, good cycles and positive energy and then jack wads. now that spring/summer is here, we know what needs to be done.

shit the more you respond or react, my guess is y'all will have em over here more, imo. playground rules


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads how bout we head over to t'n't for a bit


sorry for having a dig the other night mate was pissed up, n felt the post was directed at me still shouldnt have acted the twat in my reply.

apologise's.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

fuck it im off to the shed for a line, honest lads especially the irish boys that chemical spain has the fucking rocket!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sorry for having a dig the other night mate was pissed up, n felt the post was directed at me still shouldnt have acted the twat in my reply.
> 
> apologise's.


No worries man i can just about remember wat was said but was no way aimed at any1 i aint like that man i still feel like a noob is this thread for fck sake ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Bagsy the back seat of the bus lmao
> 
> let me know what thread your going to n ill join yas after ive cooked dinner lol


Im goin to have a look


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No worries man i can just about remember wat was said but was no way aimed at any1 i aint like that man i still feel like a noob is this thread for fck sake ha


fuck off your a vet!

and i was out of order but all snorted now lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off your a vet!
> 
> and i was out of order but all snorted now lol


A vet ?? Ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lads Zlatans goal for sweden check it out


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A vet ?? Ha


yeah man, everyone tolerates you, your liked, you have connections with some of the best vetty vets lolol your a vet irish like it or fucking not!


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah man, everyone tolerates you, your liked, you have connections with some of the best vetty vets lolol your a vet irish like it or fucking not!


Thank you sir 
I mailed ya


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thank you sir
> I mailed ya


back at ya geezer.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

buzzin.com lol

munched about 15 2mg clonzepam today, been sniffin since 11.30am lol now gettin me drink on lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

some spanish pollen, real nice stuff soft enough for no need of a flame, bubble up when u put a flame to it, real nice pollen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> not gonna start on ya m healthcare dude I'm sick of ur petty shit ur a troll get back under ur bridge n the only international punchline here is your fat ass...I'm done arguing.. If that's what u call it


english dental hygiene is a running international joke.

deal with it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> english dental hygiene is a running international joke.
> 
> deal with it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

Well done to harry kane


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your penis is tiny and unsatisfying to women.
> 
> and learn to spell words you fucking moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's been tried. eventually just fizzles out. i'm not being railroaded by some american gobshite with a hard on for cracks about bad teeth. same joke on repeat. fucker's about as much wit as Hodore.


i'd make fun of you guys more for the bigotry and bad spelling, but you seem unashamed of being hateful ignorant twats.

so dental hygiene (or lack of it, moreso) jokes it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm complaining about the consistent trolling on a cannabis forum we have banter here sure we rip no problem but they take it personal it's the consistency of his shit Stiring that does me nut in n he's on mute now wasn't the joke zeddd its just that they are here to troll no need to suck Potroast dick lots of yanks to help there


you might want to retake kindergarten through third grade and work on your command of the english language.

we have retarded illegal immigrant children here who use english better than an englishwoman like yourself does.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

no its you who have no balls pal trolling from 1000s miles away, u ever in UK theres plenty who would gladly meet you and bite ya fucking ear off with our manky teeth................ lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no its you who have no balls pal trolling from 1000s miles away, u ever in UK theres plenty who would gladly meet you and bite ya fucking ear off with our manky teeth................ lol


oooooooh, i'm scared of the internet tough guy!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> oooooooh, i'm scared of the internet tough guy!


not at all but all you are is talk, many of us if your where gettable and not 1000s of miles away would gladly kick your fucking head in......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lmao......that pollen looks alright that pollen I got off cdx was nice was nice n sticky as well good stuff not tried the redseal yet tho not when I've got dabs to tend to lool still waiting for my gram of Durban to come tho


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well done to harry kane


i was gonna put a bet on him as fgs and lgs but he didnt start.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you might want to retake kindergarten through third grade and work on your command of the english language.
> 
> we have retarded illegal immigrant children here who use english better than an englishwoman like yourself does.


Kindergarten? Its called "Playschool" you retarded porch dweller, always amazes me how you dumb fucks had a perfectly good language (English) and couldnt even summon up enough brainpower across your billions of citizens to even remember it correctly for a hundred years or so, give it another hundred and you will have reverted back to primitive tribal grunting such is your combined limited intelligence


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh ive got the balls, just too busy trying to get em out ya mums mouth, bitch is so fat she put her sandwich down, freaked out coz she didnt have food in her mouth and is currently busy sucking off the entire staff complement of mall of america in case someones hiding a sandwich in their pocket she can grab hold of while shes down there.
> 
> Hows the treadmill sales going these days you fucking no hope? Maybe one day you might get promoted to crosstrainer sales and deal with bitches even fatter than ya mum ( is that even possible?)


i am having sexual intercourse with your mother as i type this.

that is my incredibly original insult to you.


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

no uncle fuk it must be u jelous cuz u lak the mental capacity to understand hehe
we english dont hav a problem wid shorthand  
as the world gets smarter it also moves quicker ie shorthand u mus be living in da past


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

I said to my Mrs give him 2 mins and he'll put one away....bet Rooney's shittin himself now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> well, seeing as how my back porch overlooks the city skyline of the newest cannabis tourism destination (that's denver you illiterate anglo fuckwads), it should only be a matter of time bfore one of you cunts finds your way to within 12 or so miles of my house.
> 
> message me when you get here and i will be happy to meet you on 16th street mall for a public confrontation.
> 
> ...


crack on troll fact is in the UK without ya guns and a meet up place it would be on, and id fucking soon sort the perfect teeth out of yours!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Kindergarten? Its called "Playschool" you retarded porch dweller, always amazes me how you dumb fucks had a perfectly good language (English) and couldnt even summon up enough brainpower across your billions of citizens to even remember it correctly for a hundred years or so, give it another hundred and you will have reverted back to primitive tribal grunting such is your combined limited intelligence


here in the states, playschool (age 3) precedes preschool (age 4) which preceded kindergarten (age 5).

if you illiterate xenophobic fucks had a little culture you would know this.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i was gonna put a bet on him as fgs and lgs but he didnt start.


Ud hav still got lgs wud u ?? Did u see zlatans goal ? ..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> no uncle fuk it must be u jelous cuz u lak the mental capacity to understand


maybe try typing your incoherency in the english language next time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> well, seeing as how my back porch overlooks the city skyline of the newest cannabis tourism destination (that's denver you illiterate anglo fuckwads), it should only be a matter of time bfore one of you cunts finds your way to within 12 or so miles of my house.
> 
> message me when you get here and i will be happy to meet you on 16th street mall for a public confrontation.
> 
> ...


Have you forgotten, whilst calling US illiterate, that names begin with a capital letter? i.e. Denver! Not denver you fucking moron


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ud hav still got lgs wud u ?? Did u see zlatans goal ? ..


no mate but im gonna have a look you reckon its on youtube yet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Uncle butt fucks a bell end just whack him on ignore problem solved...that way your screens not polluted with his queer ramblings


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> well, seeing as how my back porch overlooks the city skyline of the newest cannabis tourism destination (that's denver you illiterate anglo fuckwads), it should only be a matter of time bfore one of you cunts finds your way to within 12 or so miles of my house.
> 
> message me when you get here and i will be happy to meet you on 16th street mall for a public confrontation.
> 
> ...


Il be over in the nxt couple of years and will gladly meet up  ..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> crack on troll fact is in the UK without ya guns and a meet up place it would be on, and id fucking soon sort the perfect teeth out of yours!


i see you did not read for comprehension, let me help you.

i would not bring a gun. i have no need for one.

i am just warning you that since you are likely homely and incredibly disturbing to look at, you would likely be mistaken for homeless, and perceived as a threat by our heavily armed population.

if you had ever brushed your teeth or bothered with any other personal hygiene matters, you would be a lot safer.

anyhoo, let me know when you get to denver.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Il be over in the nxt couple of years and will gladly meet up  ..


let me know when you get here, you illiterate bigoted fuckwad.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> well, seeing as how my back porch overlooks the city skyline of the newest cannabis tourism destination (that's denver you illiterate anglo fuckwads), it should only be a matter of time bfore one of you cunts finds your way to within 12 or so miles of my house.
> 
> message me when you get here and i will be happy to meet you on 16th street mall for a public confrontation.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats gonna scare us lmao, you rednecks trying to stay sober and crack free long enough to even remember your holding a gun let alone how to use it, well, that is if you can even find the damn thing in between your multiple fat rolls......


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if thats in feet thats almost identical to my area, even the shape lol


its meters mate got 3000 watts pumping in there


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> let me know when you get here, you illiterate bigoted fuckwad.


Tuut tuut buttfck im shocked by ur language.. ohh by the way im i on a growin forum or a dumbass americans against grammer forum


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

thc247 are you the danish bloke? how did your selling that last crop at cristiana go?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i am having sexual intercourse with your mother as i type this.
> 
> that is my incredibly original insult to you.


So you admit you are a worm then? Must be since my mother has been dead n buried for years now and I doubt if your tiny dick could even begin to scrape off the top soil to get at her


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thc247 are you the danish bloke? how did your selling that last crop at cristiana go?


I tink thats hydrogrow man maybe im wrong..


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe try typing your incoherency in the english language next time.


haha u make me smile i fwt u wud say that but wasnt sure u wud understand


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe try typing your incoherency in the english language next time.


Sentences start with a capital letter you fucking illiterate crack bitch, maybe YOU should have paid more attention at school in between sucking off the jocks after practices


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just what i read mate i aint speaking from experience, ive always used can filters they aint cheap and they work well, just ive read them mounting air filters are the best of the best.
> 
> what 8'' acoustic fan with speed control would u advise? 300 budget.


exactly what i have read myself i rung 10 shops today and all said mountain air last forever compared and come with 3 yr guarentee :O


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

uncle buck wud be like cheddar bob off 8 mile wid a gun an blow off his own ballz


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> So you admit you are a worm then? Must be since my mother has been dead n buried for years now and I doubt if your tiny dick could even begin to scrape off the top soil to get at her


i exhumed your dead mother for the express purposes of having raunchy sexual intercourse with her.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> exactly what i have read myself i rung 10 shops today and all said mountain air last forever compared and come with 3 yr guarentee :O


ive never brought one mate but ive been reading for yrs and from what i read mountain air are the best.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe try typing your incoherency in the english language next time.


incoherency is a made up word u puff


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> incoherency is a made up word u puff


then call me shakespeare, closet homo.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

doesn't make sense retard


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

ye he retard nuf said


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey this Jakes dream smells fookin gorgeous man like sweet lemon bubblegum and now its got grapefruit after tones can't wait till she's ready to smoke looking forward to this bitch


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> incoherency is a made up word u puff


Every word is a made up word.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> ye he retard nuf said


Lmao.. Owwww the irony.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeh I've cloned both of em but the #1 is looking like a winner....I rekon she's gonna be at least a 10 weeker tho


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

that's a word.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> doesn't make sense retard


let me give you a history lesson on your own countryman: shakespeare invented a ton of words.

you're welcome, closet homo.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> let me give you a history lesson on your own countryman: shakespeare invented a ton of words.
> 
> you're welcome, closet homo.


U ever get tired of sitting behind ur computer trying to be funny but ending up looking like the average yank troll


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> let me give you a history lesson on your own countryman: shakespeare invented a ton of words.
> 
> you're welcome, closet homo.


lol give us a history lesson as well as an English one arnt we fukin blessed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

im blasting some cheese haze, what u lot on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol give us a history lesson as well as an English one arnt we fukin blessed


i can also help you sort out that latent closet homosexuality of yours too.

just call me the giver.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im blasting some cheese haze


is tht euphemism and innuendo for having sex with men who are devastated by smegma?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

No problemo man its untested like but she smells really fuckin good man got right nice sativa leaves and lobes the strong feed 5ml a litre and not a sign of burn


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao.. Owwww the irony.


lol proves my point he qouting me about spellin when they makin words up ffs thats irony!! u waste ya precious tim writin ful words and il put myn to better use come on man roll wid da tims or catchup left behind aint an option


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im blasting some cheese haze, what u lot on?


Blue rhino shits tasty man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No problemo man its untested like but she smells really fuckin good man got right nice sativa leaves and lobes the strong feed 5ml a litre and not a sign of burn


shes a beast then always find those plants to be fukin whales


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Psycho And lemon cheese dabs washed down with a corona


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

sorry cant remember who said earlier that 10m of ducting will kill my extraction do you think 3250m3 boxed mdf with 10 meter of acoustic ducting will lose that much power that it wouldnt be able to extract 5x600w hps in a tent this big and its meters not foot lol i was thinking even on reduced power there would still be more than enough when the extractor is on full power it rocks the building it would proberly suck the whole setup through the ducting plants tent and pots its like a jet engine on full power and pulls 600 watts on its own i was hoping to run on half power to 3 quarters max in summer tbh sorry for the artwork had a few bongs and shit feeling twisted off the Jack D's


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

foxtailed lemon skunk


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tripled in size since flipped took a while before I saw any frost and production is slow but hopefully she'll be worth it I'll whack a few pics on 2morro night if I can remember like


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thc247 are you the danish bloke? how did your selling that last crop at cristiana go?


not danish mate fully English Born and bread


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> then call me shakespeare, closet homo.


He`s the closet homo? With the amount you mention cock your so far in the closet your having adventures in fucking Narnia!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I highly doubt it, you moronic fucks over there are so dumb I doubt you could even find your way out of a room if the exit was in 30ft neon letters let alone find my mother


your mother is so fat that it was harder to not find her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> He`s the closet homo? With the amount you mention cock your so far in the closet your having adventures in fucking Narnia!!


unlike you guys, i am very secure in my sexuality and do not become uncomfortable the very instant that cock or gays gets mentioned.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> not danish mate fully English Born and bread


sorry i confused you with another member mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> you might want to retake kindergarten through third grade and work on your command of the english language.
> 
> we have retarded illegal immigrant children here who use english better than an englishwoman like yourself does.


capitals sunshine "Englishwoman"I've a cracked screens what's your excuse?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> lol proves my point he qouting me about spellin when they makin words up ffs thats irony!! u waste ya precious tim writin ful words and il put myn to better use come on man roll wid da tims or catchup left behind aint an option


Ight, ill catchupp Wit de tymes!


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink thats hydrogrow man maybe im wrong..


i had all this ages ago when first come on here 
and im not hygroman and i have never had any other names on here mate been thc247 since day one i had zedd and a few other s saying i had stole sum1s pictures when i first come on and alot saying i was sum1 cuming back as a different name but i thought i proved that i wasnt who everyone thought i was already lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Psycho And lemon cheese dabs washed down with a corona


need a line or pipe to finish that combo mate lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your mother is so fat that it was harder to not find her.


Lax is this the poor retarded dude you were gonna sort out  ha lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im blasting some cheese haze, what u lot on?


super silver and sum bubba kush Zedd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

[QUOTnewuserlol, post: 11448525, member: 328307"]need a line or pipe to finish that combo mate lol[/QUOTE]
Haha yeh ya dun know mate Lol I could do with a sniffle just a bit skint like


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

How Many People have actual experience with Mountain air filters ?
i cant find anyone who actually has used one but got so many people telling me that they last for years and are the best im a bit fukin confused ...........
How can everyone be saying they are the best and last for years but no one has actually got one is it just me or is something not right there


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

bare in mind they are the most expensive and we all know what Mr Grow shops are like .....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> is tht euphemism and innuendo for having sex with men who are devastated by smegma?


again,more mistakes go back to skool kid


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sorry i confused you with another member mate.


its all good mate every one else confused me for sum1 else at first


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your mother is so fat that it was harder to not find her.


you my friend are retarded. Your heads so big ur daddy still throws u dirty looks..see i can Do silly..look in the mirror if u wanna see something really stilly


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink thats hydrogrow man maybe im wrong..


Wtf is this all about? Can't be assed reading back for once lol. Ain't had a chance to look on here in couple of days, been bumping in 14 hr day the last 3 down in stab city, home tomoro morning tho thank fuck, jobs been a nightmare.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im blasting some cheese haze, what u lot on?


Absolutely fuck all as per normal lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> unlike you guys, i am very secure in my sexuality and do not become uncomfortable the very instant that cock or gays gets mentioned.


yes you cantantly feel the need to reassure everybody you're straight and accepts homosexuals..cool story bro but stop mentioning it talk about a one track mind..I'm sure we could find a few phalic symbols in his ramblings.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wtf is this all about? Can't be assed reading back for once lol. Ain't had a chance to look on here in couple of days, been bumping in 14 hr day the last 3 down in stab city, home tomoro morning tho thank fuck, jobs been a nightmare.


just the usual bollax yanks hiding 1000s of miles away giving it the large cause thats all they are e-thugs.keyboard warriors..........


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Wtf is this all about? Can't be assed reading back for once lol. Ain't had a chance to look on here in couple of days, been bumping in 14 hr day the last 3 down in stab city, home tomoro morning tho thank fuck, jobs been a nightmare.


Nah fck hang on il try find the dude he has name like urs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> unlike you guys, i am very secure in my sexuality and do not become uncomfortable the very instant that cock or gays gets mentioned.


How about pussy an tits? Feel sick yet? Need some cock to comfort you maybe?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah fck hang on il try find the dude he has name like urs


its HydroGP from the Club 600 thread


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> again,more mistakes go back to skool kid


uncle duk is "tht" you slowly catching up? 
practice what you preach typical yank man


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> its HydroGP from the Club 600 thread


Thats the 1


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

who is this fukin uncle buck keep posting shit like sum dirty pedophile sister shagging wrong un only just realized how useless and pointless but definitely disturbing this one really is do you think he might of been abused as a kid as to why he is the way he is or do you think it could be a learned behavior


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

hehehe only pg tips 4 me


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> who is this fukin uncle buck keep posting shit like sum dirty pedophile sister shagging wrong un only just realized how useless and pointless but definitely disturbing this one really is do you think he might of been abused as a kid as to why he is the way he is or do you think it could be a learned behavior


he like somat u see on a vp wing


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just the usual bollax yanks hiding 1000s of miles away giving it the large cause thats all they are e-thugs.keyboard warriors..........


i think he meant about sum 1 thinking i was him lol newuser thought i was u when posting mate 
all sorted now


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Blue rhino shits tasty man


mate that's a new one to me whas she like?


Thc247 said:


> How Many People have actual experience with Mountain air filters ?
> i cant find anyone who actually has used one but got so many people telling me that they last for years and are the best im a bit fukin confused ...........
> How can everyone be saying they are the best and last for years but no one has actually got one is it just me or is s





Thc247 said:


> sorry cant remember who said earlier that 10m of ducting will kill my extraction do you think 3250m3 boxed mdf with 10 meter of acoustic ducting will lose that much power that it wouldnt be able to extract 5x600w hps in a tent this big and its meters not foot lol i was thinking even on reduced power there would still be more than enough when the extractor is on full power it rocks the building it would proberly suck the whole setup through the ducting plants tent and pots its like a jet engine on full power and pulls 600 watts on its own i was hoping to run on half power to 3 quarters max in summer tbh sorry for the artwork had a few bongs and shit feeling twisted off the Jack D's
> View attachment 3382005


2 x gavita 1000 and a 600w hpsfor the small bit, save some leccy and heat and boost yields imo


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah fck hang on il try find the dude he has name like urs


Thc247


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> here in the states, playschool (age 3) precedes preschool (age 4) which preceded kindergarten (age 5).
> 
> if you illiterate xenophobic fucks had a little culture you would know this.


lol when he's on about americans having culture hahahaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> who is this fukin uncle buck keep posting shit like sum dirty pedophile sister shagging wrong un only just realized how useless and pointless but definitely disturbing this one really is do you think he might of been abused as a kid as to why he is the way he is or do you think it could be a learned behavior


Just 1 of the sites trolls, other than that a nobody


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i had all this ages ago when first come on here
> and im not hygroman and i have never had any other names on here mate been thc247 since day one i had zedd and a few other s saying i had stole sum1s pictures when i first come on and alot saying i was sum1 cuming back as a different name but i thought i proved that i wasnt who everyone thought i was already lol


sorry bro was a standard cunt flush no doubt nothing personal


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> mate that's a new one to me whas she like?
> 
> 
> 2 x gavita 1000 and a 600w hpsfor the small bit, save some leccy and heat and boost yields imo


2x600 w cover more area thou than a 1000 but how many others agree with zedd that would be a better setup because im definately up for change especially if it means more fruit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> uncle duk is "tht" you slowly catching up?
> practice what you preach typical yank man


thought the skool was hip like color.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sorry bro was a standard cunt flush no doubt nothing personal


standard mate and no biggie got to be dun really to filter the real un's from the wrong un's


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> lol when he's on about americans having culture hahahaha


I like how hes so dumb he cant even understand we are talking about ENGLISH ffs and in England we dont have kindergarten ffs

English= Our language, you lot fucked it up an just re-named it US english to save you bothering to learn it properly


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> mate that's a new one to me whas she like?
> 
> 
> 2 x gavita 1000 and a 600w hpsfor the small bit, save some leccy and heat and boost yields imo


http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/blue-rhino

You can defo taste the blueberry and its a heavy stone was grown very well to got it in barca


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sorry bro was a standard cunt flush no doubt nothing personal


i do believe zedd u even used my reply to you in your signature for a while there lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

i have asked already and i know it gone grow talk time, but whats the best 8'' acoustic with a speed controller i can get for 300notes max???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

With him contents references to phalic symbols n homosexuality I can only assume he was molested by a male


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got paid and i got a bit of money to burn ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I like how hes so dumb he cant even understand we are talking about ENGLISH ffs and in England we dont have kindergarten ffs
> 
> English= Our language, you lot fucked it up an just re-named it US english to save you bothering to learn it properly


no, it's cool I've seen kindergarten cop he's full of culture...so much so it's dripping from his ass.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Just got paid and i got a bit of money to burn ...
> View attachment 3382020


lend us a tenner lololol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have asked already and i know it gone grow talk time, but whats the best 8'' acoustic with a speed controller i can get for 300notes max???


Gecko or tornado so ive read mate i got tornado and the power is quite unbelievable tbh and the fan is silent but the power of the air travelling is what and all you can hear


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

is cyber bullying real? it must be cuz cuz uncle fuks took it to heart and apperantly trying to making very real for the uk growers thread what a joker


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lend us a tenner lololol


Double Bubble Going on like a German


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Just got paid and i got a bit of money to burn ...
> View attachment 3382020


i like the fivers hidden in the middle lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i like the fivers hidden in the middle lol


No 5s in there and if there is they all at the end cant be having cash and not arranged in the correct order lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i like the fivers hidden in the middle lol


ive just zoomed in and ur right i think i can spot 1


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Just got paid and i got a bit of money to burn ...
> View attachment 3382020


3 k? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 3 k? lol


1500??? my guess.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 3 k? lol


Not even 2


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> No 5s in there and if there is they all at the end cant be having cash and not arranged in the correct order lol


so whats the notes with the green edge halfway back thru the pile then?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Not even 2


what pills you end up going with mate?


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> so whats the notes with the green edge halfway back thru the pile then?


already corected my mistake lol when i zoomed in nd did post sayin my bad


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

come-on thc247 whats it in total?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Id say £3-5k as most of it looks to be tenners


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> what pills you end up going with mate?


Got ten red ups last Saturday and ate a few each, me and a m8. Def not as strong as the purple batteries, wasn't that impressed tbh. Got 4 left so I'll get a 2nd opinion lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Id say £3-5k as most of it looks to be tenners


no way that much imo.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> come-on thc247 whats it in total?


yeah I need to know this too


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Got ten red ups last Saturday and ate a few each, me and a m8. Def not as strong as the purple batteries, wasn't that impressed tbh. Got 4 left so I'll get a 2nd opinion lol


thought u would have gone for perrons ninetendo's tbh, yeah the red ups are just copys. the first yellows where spose to nice tho.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> come-on thc247 whats it in total?


just under 5 bags there


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thought u would have gone for perrons ninetendo's tbh, yeah the red ups are just copys. the first yellows where spose to nice tho.


Went with stone island cos wanted them for the weekend m8, top vendor, bout 20hrs from order to doorstep ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just under 5 bags there


5k??? didnt think it was that much, get in there geezer. n dont forget my tenner lolol


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

guessing 2205


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

was 4785


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just under 5 bags there


bang i was spot on lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

2 and half bands I rekon that's my guestimate


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Went with stone island cos wanted them for the weekend m8, top vendor, bout 20hrs from order to doorstep ffs


petch has the old donminos tho ya nutter, and every biggish pill order u get a free bit of weed lol and escrow, u have to fe for stonelsiand dnt ya?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Awwwww bastard


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

that's not 5 bands mate, I know what that looks like in 20s


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Think I've had a few pills from stone island can't remember which ones tho lmao


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> bang i was spot on lol


bet ya counted it lol


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's not 5 bands mate, I know what that looks like in 20s


it is spread out tho


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's not 5 bands mate, I know what that looks like in 20s


why like tho mate, them 20s looked pretty staked, i agree i didnt fink it was even half that.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

count the z's then next comp ...


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3382060


nice


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> why like tho mate, them 20s looked pretty staked, i agree i didnt fink it was even half that.


pissed


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

they q's


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's not 5 bands mate, I know what that looks like in 20s


not quite and i didnt spread the notes if u look they are stacked not made them spread out mate i dont give a fuck what it looks like tbh i know what it spends like


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

oz's jus noticed soz


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

thats dry weed look at the size of some of them oz's u can see that, what strain is it?


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> they q's


Q's lmao if you banging out q's at 28 grams mate ye they Q's


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> bet ya counted it lol


lol nah just spent lots of years working with lots of piles of cash lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats dry weed look at the size of some of them oz's u can see that, what strain is it?


Royal Queen Cheese bro


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats dry weed look at the size of some of them oz's u can see that, what strain is it?


ye tru now i see it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> count the z's then next comp ...
> View attachment 3382060


31-34


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Giz sum


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> petch has the old donminos tho ya nutter, and every biggish pill order u get a free bit of weed lol and escrow, u have to fe for stonelsiand dnt ya?


I realised the free weed thing after lol, and no m8, escrow. Right im for my pit cunts, early start tomoro then 5 hr drive home lol, see ye's


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Royal Queen Cheese bro


dont disgrace the cheese name by calling it anything but exo lolol

i grow real cheese lol just messing geezer pretty pissed,coked up, benzod n stoned now.

thats my goodnight.

night all.


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Q's lmao if you banging out q's at 28 grams mate ye they Q's


only glanced by and i was looking at the circles on the mattress for reference is the one to left less than an oz ? its probz jus me blazed ha never ment to offend if i did

edit: yeah im defo blazed they all oz's for sure lol my bad


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's been tried. eventually just fizzles out. i'm not being railroaded by some american gobshite with a hard on for cracks about bad teeth. same joke on repeat. fucker's about as much wit as Hodore.


this dick face is from the US? Fucker, if I knew him I would knock his pearlies out for making a bad name for us Americans.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

last one for today sum bud porn to get ur mouths watering ...


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

makka said:


> only glanced by and i was looking at the circles on the mattress for reference is the one to left less than an oz ? its probz jus me blazed ha never ment to offend if i did
> 
> edit: yeah im defo blazed they all oz's for sure lol my bad


didnt offend mate its cool


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> last one for today sum bud porn to get ur mouths watering ... View attachment 3382070 View attachment 3382071


cant wait to harvest going to bed now


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 31-34


So am i close? @THC


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 27, 2015)

Did my post get deleted? I was just letting that other American know if he wants to get smacked around we can meet up since we live in the same city.


Man I have been smoking on some Platinum OG that was gifted to me from a friend and it is damn potent and I haven't even began to build a tolerance to it.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 27, 2015)

Funny, he has kept his mouth shut since I last posted.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did my post get deleted? I was just letting that other American know if he wants to get smacked around we can meet up since we live in the same city.
> 
> 
> Man I have been smoking on some Platinum OG that was gifted to me from a friend and it is damn potent and I haven't even began to build a tolerance to it.


fucking fair play to you jenks, not that the trolls would ever show up lol but its not on we aint trolling tnt or any of there threads and theres just no need for them to be doing it.

some of the posts have been disgusting, peado shit!!! who trolls about that! its uncalled for and fucking wrong imo but its just allowed?

go kick the cunts head in! lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 27, 2015)

If he is brave enough to take the challenge then I will. I have seen kids in Iraq and Afghanistan with more balls then this troll.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> So am i close? @THC


closer than ne one else mate but it was 52 or 53 cant remember if i had bust into one by then or after


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did my post get deleted? I was just letting that other American know if he wants to get smacked around we can meet up since we live in the same city.
> 
> 
> Man I have been smoking on some Platinum OG that was gifted to me from a friend and it is damn potent and I haven't even began to build a tolerance to it.


yes smack him up mdjenks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jenksy jenksy jenksy


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking fair play to you jenks, not that the trolls would ever show up lol but its not on we aint trolling tnt or any of there threads and theres just no need for them to be doing it.
> 
> some of the posts have been disgusting, peado shit!!! who trolls about that! its uncalled for and fucking wrong imo but its just allowed?
> 
> go kick the cunts head in! lol


whats happened to this site that admin an moderators actually allow this to happen are they into the paedo shit too you might ask ....
shall i get a brand new website built for s it can be dun


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 27, 2015)

I am all about peace but if someone wants to terrorize a thread for fun and talk smack then put up or shut up.

I'm sure he is just a kid with nothing better to do as he has seemed to disappear now.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 27, 2015)

one where we actually moderate and control the wrong uns on a hourly basis and kick out the nasty ness before it even has chance to say shit


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> whats happened to this site that admin an moderators actually allow this to happen are they into the paedo shit too you might ask ....
> shall i get a brand new website built for s it can be dun


No you don't have to do that man. he just needed a little bit of fear inside him. I am as gentle as a kitten and all about keeping on the subject of bud. I will have nothing more to do with him, I promise.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yet you called him a kid, right after you said you were in Iraq!

Are you even 30 yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i started 11.30am lol 4 2mg clonzepam, 2 big lines of the rocket, followed by a big joint of some lovely pollen.
> 
> i have no idea what all this other ag is bout tho n none of my business.
> 
> whos e's did you go with in the end?


I got on it about 4, dusted a half of nice. Few cracking pints or marina trench beer. Gaffers lass was a nightmare. Got home n had a couple of blues n a fat cosis doob spangled.

Went with orange WiFi from cute bitch. Just finished the tail end off of that j n am had asleep sofa surfing. 25 WiFi for .5 coins. 89£ no fe either.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Guess who's releasing his own weed willy Nelson well someone else's with his name...beats buying from that spoilt marley family had a 5am jog definitely getting the bike.foxed n start the morning cycles


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did my post get deleted? I was just letting that other American know if he wants to get smacked around we can meet up since we live in the same city.
> 
> 
> Man I have been smoking on some Platinum OG that was gifted to me from a friend and it is damn potent and I haven't even began to build a tolerance to it.


dude ur accepted here now so you'll be banned or ignored lol death by association.. N 20pound stacks I've 5gs in 500e in a mbb stashed don't keep ur gear grow n money in the same place lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Guess who's releasing his own weed willy Nelson well someone else's with his name...beats buying from that spoilt marley family had a 5am jog definitely getting the bike.foxed n start the morning cycles


I woke at about 5am hit the cano and then went bak to bed  ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mornin lads shitty pissy day here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Did Potroast delete his Indian post right so who's using tor or Ave we a paki ere lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Yet you called him a kid, right after you said you were in Iraq!
> 
> Are you even 30 yet?


sorry misreading shit again...wow talk about a neutral mod..if u didn't own this site I'd report you insubordination to sunny n I've seen retailers complaining on ur page their adds ain't getting showed n when I posted saying I got locked out of my account no response sunny sorted it asap then u deleted my post when I went back n said don't worry sunny sorted it...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol


rollitup said:


> Yet you called him a kid, right after you said you were in Iraq!
> 
> Are you even 30 yet?


 he's PTSD if I remember correctly md is one of the nice guys on this forum at least apologise for being a self ricious hippie


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yea and making fun of sum1 whos been to war for there country wat a tool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> forum seem to go in waves, good cycles and positive energy and then jack wads. now that spring/summer is here, we know what needs to be done.
> 
> shit the more you respond or react, my guess is y'all will have em over here more, imo. playground rules


abe u see it from both sides u see how they come on here we keep to ourselves we accepted u cuz I grow dank but also treat ppl with respect u don't come in here hurling shit like a monkey


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

What u at for the day lax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lend us a tenner lololol


Yeah lemme hold it a second


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Did my post get deleted? I was just letting that other American know if he wants to get smacked around we can meet up since we live in the same city.
> 
> 
> Man I have been smoking on some Platinum OG that was gifted to me from a friend and it is damn potent and I haven't even began to build a tolerance to it.


probably, i had to post the same "you are an annoying cunt" post at him 3 times in another thread due to it being deleted, mod bias again


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> sorry misreading shit again...wow talk about a neutral mod..if u didn't own this site I'd report you insubordination to sunny n I've seen retailers complaining on ur page their adds ain't getting showed n when I posted saying I got locked out of my account no response sunny sorted it asap then u deleted my post when I went back n said don't worry sunny sorted it...


Well according to potroast him self in a previous conversation we had, he isnt the site owner just simply the owners obedient lapdog


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Qell I did research found the owners email thinking it was him have lots of screen shots if anyone wants any n we can email him.. But @12e a day that's probably why he's so cranky


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Here any complaints


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

yeh they are a bunch of cunts m8 any 1 here able to make our own site ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Call those numbers social engineering the shit out of it n make a personal complaint thay a mods harassing war veterans...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh they are a bunch of cunts m8 any 1 here able to make our own site ?


easier said than done we need someone to host the servers (€€) n general upkeep, thus sites all java I studied java...n I hate writing code n the running n upkeep security of the upmost would be most important would take a team of volunteers to start up all with it info thwn a few NON BIAS mods... Takes alot of effort mostly just the upkeep n ppl practice on sites like this she's been hacked b4... Check out hackthissite that got me into having fun... With protection like a free education on there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Would be easier to dn start one.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

ah right never really gave that stuff a thought prob why the mod is so pissed


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh they are a bunch of cunts m8 any 1 here able to make our own site ?


It depends on what you are after, ive got a mate with a server with spare space that could knock up a website/chat room in less than an hour but it wouldnt be on the scale of this place etc


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Or security that's they key, one fault in his code boom hacked


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

what dose it mean when a plant only grows 3 leafs ?


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2015)

it will only be 60% as potent as it otherwise would, best get on the smack to improve your high


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

lol 3 finger rather then 5 is what i meant


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what dose it mean when a plant only grows 3 leafs ?


_Cannabis_ is an annual, dioecious, flowering herb. The leaves are palmately compound or digitate, with serrate leaflets.[12] The first pair of leaves usually have a single leaflet, the number gradually increasing up to a maximum of about thirteen leaflets per leaf (usually seven or nine), depending on variety and growing conditions. At the top of a flowering plant, this number again diminishes to a single leaflet per leaf. The lower leaf pairs usually occur in an opposite leaf arrangement and the upper leaf pairs in an alternate arrangement on the main stem of a mature plant.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

*A-*When every new fan leaf has more finger(Blade) than previous one.Normally , in a healthy marijuana plant,the number of fingers is as follow:
1st fan leaf has 3 fingers(*photo 1*)
2nd fan leaf 5 fingers,*photo 2 and 3*
3rd fan leaf 7 fingers(6 is acceptable) *photo 4*
4th fan leaf 9 fingers(8 is acceptable)*photo 5*
5th fan leaf 11 fingers(9 and ten is acceptable)
After the fifth internodes all fan leaves should have 9 to 11 fingers but 12 blade is a possibility(*photo 6*) 
Ps: some strains genetically, never show more than 7 fingers , even in the best grow situations. I


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Ye I've had clones do similar
Took clone 7 seven bladed fan leaves as was rooting and starting new growth they went 5 bladed then 3 bladed stayed like that about a week and then went back to 5 then 7 when good growth resumed I think its got somat to do with environment and stress ie not enough roots to supply leafs when first cloned


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Shitty rain


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

yeh these are clones i got ssh again in the middle there is 5 finger leafs then go's bk to 3 ill take some photos in a min


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2015)

you must be the most nervous cunt i have ever known to grow a weed plant.

i bet you jump every time there is a knock at the door or a helicopter hovering nearby.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

nah m8 dont care about that sort of shit i wasnt really worried about the leafs just wounded why that was all
my weeds have been though so much with me fucking up i know its hard to kill them lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Js got some Royal queen seeds royal haze and don't think much tbh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

Cant wait to be able to afford some LED`s, these Gringo have stretched to fuck even though they are directly under the HPS, am thinking its shit light spread from the cool hood possibly


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2015)

i vegged mine into a ball of a bush and since flower it has also turned to bamboo, defo has some haze in her thats for sure.

i had two days of darkness and the plants are all lanky as fuck now but it doesn't bother me at all, i always do better with lanky plants anyway.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

Flipped mine to flower at around 10-12" n they are all now about 3.5ft lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2015)

sounds about right to me like, i always get a lot of stretch though, are they done yet or do you reckon they will get more vertical? usually around week 4 they stop getting taller dont they


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

i bet the ppl who have kids cant guess whats on my tv AGAIN


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh they are a bunch of cunts m8 any 1 here able to make our own site ?


yes it can be done mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

ghb said:


> sounds about right to me like, i always get a lot of stretch though, are they done yet or do you reckon they will get more vertical? usually around week 4 they stop getting taller dont they


im not sure tbh, 2 weeks into 12/12 now n


Pompeygrow said:


> i bet the ppl who have kids cant guess whats on my tv AGAIN


mr tumble lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

let it gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

We had our own site before and it just fizzled out lol......that last post off that mod seems like he's teaming up with unclebuttfuck??? What a bellend


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

5 min to get a Roch in a spliff wtf


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> let it gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Plz not here too!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i bet the ppl who have kids cant guess whats on my tv AGAIN


babestation


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2015)

overdone it with the cookies. Having palpation's too baked to go into the post office. Proper parra.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh and ive screenshots of pot-bellys harassment on a war veteran which is pretty inexcusable if you ask me neutral mods my ass....fucking second time I've seen someone have an issues with md jenks he's a total pacifist was that uncle buttoning that offered to fight anyone in his area...I've seen mods hands in pics n he's shown examples of how he looks n if they we meet qe can all do a escrow on who wins I'd put 100e on the war vet with extensive hand to hand combat training n b4 u bitch pot-bellys was your BFF throwing threats about beating ppl up..tbh I've screenshots on most the naughty posts before they delete em to male us look bad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Valley ally man diazepam n ur grand took two diaz today aftwr mw break n fuck me it's crazy how hard it hits chills village but definitely only two today n not for another few weeks I'm making a killing on em n my lsd actually... Robbie u still wanna try email me bro ask bizzle I'm super ninja shit 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> overdone it with the cookies. Having palpation's too baked to go into the post office. Proper parra.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

i could get a site built and i can mod it but is there any one on here that would help to maintain the runnings 
might just do it for the heck of it 
what name should we use any ideas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Thinking of only selling diaz 3 quid a pop n they always come.back for more lol n newuserlol don't think u ticked me to be able to open that pgp ove tried it sober n all.but I did all ur key just text wasn't openable


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i could get a site built and i can mod it but is there any one on here that would help to maintain the runnings
> might just do it for the heck of it
> what name should we use any ideas


if you've experience in security or someone with experience in tech security I'll happily help all i can...think one other on here has offered to mod here b4 he's fairly sound for a prick so he might help aswell..something like RiuOriginals just something to say fuck em but don't mention locations like uk growers or shit like that n can u host the servers... I would be interested in this but I'm NOT ERROR HANDLING CODE especially if ur high when u write like i use to be lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> if you've experience in security or someone with experience in tech security I'll happily help all i can...think one other on here has offered to mod here b4 he's fairly sound for a prick so he might help aswell


its gotta be worth a shot and ye mate quite clued up with security an shit lets have sum idea's for a name 
also who mentioned about a server with sum space for a site ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah was a Irish member gone now that ran his own server Grom home had a backup generator nall... Once it's up in running we ask the lads at hackthissite if any white hatters wanna Tey n crack the page we'd be greatful n they love a challenge if not 20 quid to anyone that finds vulnerabilitys in the code...codes main concern then server n where to host as you said will take time but I'm definitely game sounds like fun


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> overdone it with the cookies. Having palpation's too baked to go into the post office. Proper parra.


Worse when its rammed full of people getting jigger know that feeling all to well haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

I go to a small post-office I've known the family for yrs they don't even ask what's in it now the main one in town asks a million questions n charges me near double n loads of cams


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah was a Irish member gone now that ran his own server Grom home had a backup generator nall... Once it's up in running we ask the lads at hackthissite if any white hatters wanna Tey n crack the page we'd be greatful n they love a challenge if not 20 quid to anyone that finds vulnerabilitys in the code...codes main concern then server n where to host as you said will take time but I'm definitely game sounds like fun


yes definately worth it 
and definately worth seeing if anyone at hackthis site can help to make sure we are secured.
so we need a name then people.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Growalldayuk.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah we need to take it slowly all members need an input but I'd love to host the servers somewhere dodgy no laws so qe can literally have no censorship free speech mods only interfere as mediators not children attacking. Veterans


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Growalldayuk.com


names 2 long short n simple hackneyboys


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dab central.com and ghetto can be cheif dabber ha


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Yet you called him a kid, right after you said you were in Iraq!
> 
> Are you even 30 yet?


I am 40, there were kids in Iraq busting off AK's and RPG's daily.....I don't get your point man.

I said kid because of the way he was acting.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

@potroast, care to explain your comment re mdjenks and Iraq, doesn't smell too good


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

4:20 and im tokin again shits becomin a habit ... ohh well


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> @potroast, care to explain your comment re mdjenks and Iraq, doesn't smell too good


I didn't understand what he ment either


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 4:20 and im tokin again shits becomin a habit ... ohh well


remember the clocks go forward to 4.20 tomorrow


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

we need a good name something catchy 
no bullshit talk im already onit don't think it will be as hard as everyone thinks to get it up and running it will be more a case of keeping on top of the posts content and security updates


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> remember the clocks go forward to 4.20 tomorrow


All day tomora is 4:20  ive got a lot of smokin to do ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> we need a good name something catchy
> no bullshit talk im already onit don't think it will be as hard as everyone thinks to get it up and running it will be more a case of keeping on top of the posts content and security updates


No matter wat every1 will come bak here as ive done


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Ah its all good now, uncle buck hasn't shown himself since. I like this thread you guys are hilarious. British humor is way better than American, well in ways I guess.

I love the movie Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels but I also like Pulp Fiction a lot.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah its all good now, uncle buck hasn't shown himself since. I like this thread you guys are hilarious. British humor is way better than American, well in ways I guess.
> 
> I love the movie Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels but I also like Pulp Fiction a lot.


Top films


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Speaking of movies I like weird comedies and sci-fi. I love the Big Lebowski.....I don't Roll on Shabbos!!!!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah its all good now, uncle buck hasn't shown himself since. I like this thread you guys are hilarious. British humor is way better than American, well in ways I guess.
> 
> I love the movie Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels but I also like Pulp Fiction a lot.


Pulp fiction wins hands dwn for me luv tarintino films resivor dogs another great 1


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

Jackie Brown, must see!


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Casino one of my faves Robert denero


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Jackie Brown, must see!


Yeno i tink il watch it tnite


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

de niro is in jackie brown w Sam Jackson.
Pam Greer and that one dude,
the bail bondsman, 'max cherry', are even better.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No matter wat every1 will come bak here as ive done


your proberly right mate wouldnt hurt to find out thou found a server already and will give me something to do in my spare time


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

Best film for me with big names like de niro and paccino got to be HEAT


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah Jackie brown da shit to

Loads of classics then don't make movies the same now a days


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

taxi driver.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Jackie Brown is good but the others, IMO, are better even the Kill Bill volumes.

I also like mob and war movies like: Saving Private Ryan, Fury, Platoon, Hamburger Hill, 300, Patton, The Thin Red Line, Lone Surviver, Black Hawk Down, American Sniper, Good Fella's, God Father's, Casino, The Departed, etc.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Full metal jacket add to the list


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Jackie Brown is good but the others, IMO, are better even the Kill Bill volumes.
> 
> I also like mob and war movies like: Saving Private Ryan, Fury, Platoon, Hamburger Hill, 300, Patton, The Thin Red Line, Lone Surviver, Black Hawk Down, American Sniper, Good Fella's, God Father's, Casino, The Departed, etc.


Some good films there jenks but i did not like the kill bill films just my opinion


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm guessing Uncle Buck either was banned or shit his pants and is peaking out his window shades hoping I don't show up.

What is Funny was his profile name, i loved that movie when I was a youngster.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Watched that interstellar other day it smoked my head out props 4d realms n shit n bent time lmao


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm guessing Uncle Buck either was banned or shit his pants and is peaking out his window shades hoping I don't show up.
> 
> What is Funny was his profile name, i loved that movie when I was a youngster.


Saw him earlier on some next thread he probz just shitting it haha


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Full metal jacket add to the list


Yes yes man I couldn't think of it at the moment, Stanley Kubrick did that movie! And Taxi Driver was great as well.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I am 40, there were kids in Iraq busting off AK's and RPG's daily.....I don't get your point man.
> 
> I said kid because of the way he was acting.


Ah, so you must have been in Iraq the first time, and not 10 years ago.

I just thought it was funny that you called him kid, when I figured that you were about the same age as him. He's 30-something.

No disrespect to your service, Man! Vietnam veteran here, and I'm 61 so I laugh when other people call someone kid.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

I love comedies aswel and think kevin hart at the min is makin sum funny shit.... dude cracks me up


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

jackie brown is subdued and has a mellow motown music backdrop vibe. not guns always blazing like pulp fiction. i get sensory overload easily lol


deer hunter.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Jackie Brown, must see!


his finest


----------



## ghb (Mar 28, 2015)

anybody heard about the irishman? supposedly going to have di niro, pachino, pesci and directed by scorsese about the murder of jimmy hoffa. should be the bollocks


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Ah, so you must have been in Iraq the first time, and not 10 years ago.
> 
> I just thought it was funny that you called him kid, when I figured that you were about the same age as him. He's 30-something.
> 
> No disrespect to your service, Man! Vietnam veteran here, and I'm 61 so I laugh when other people call someone kid.


Listen guy I was in Afghanistan right after 9/11 with my unit, the 66th CRQS, (Combat Rescue Squadron), went into Pakistan in December right before we pounded the Taliban. Once the SAS, and American Special Forces took over Bagdad international airport we set up shop, then I went back again in 2003 and then I went to Iraq in 2007 and that is where I got hit and was sent to germany where I was patched up and played around for a while then back state side late 2007 then in 2008 went to Korea for a year and was then medically discharged at Fort Bragg in North Carolina in 2011 due to my injuries in Iraq.

I did 12 years and 3 deployments. I was never in the 1 weak, if you want to call it a war, the gulf war. I actually saw the shit front row seat and I would appreciate it if you didn't act like you know where I was and when or what I did or saw.

thats it before I get to leveled up.

just read the last of your post, Thanks man didn't realize you were a fellow veteran. Where you a grunt in the jungle? If so I know you saw some shit with up to 3000 men dying a month over there, can't imagine.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

ghb said:


> anybody heard about the irishman? supposedly going to have di niro, pachino, pesci and directed by scorsese about the murder of jimmy hoffa. should be the bollocks


No but I know they are making a movie about Whitey Bulger the, use to be, Head of the Irish in Boston and he is going to be played by Johhny Depp.

The Departed was loosely based on Whitey Bulger


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Best film for me with big names like de niro and paccino got to be HEAT


u seen dog day afternoon, fukin class with a bong


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> jackie brown is subdued and has a mellow motown music backdrop vibe. not guns always blazing like pulp fiction. i get sensory overload easily lol
> 
> 
> deer hunter.


I forgot a lot about jackie brown like that Dinero was in it and Michael Keaton the crazy cop that looked like he was doing loads of coke and the scene with Samuel L. Jackson showing the video of guns to Dinero, that was classic.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> remember the clocks go forward to 4.20 tomorrow


loooool


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 28, 2015)

I did not say anything to disrespect you, so I don't know why you would get upset.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u seen dog day afternoon, fukin class with a bong


I dnt tink ive seen it zedd man cheers 1 for me to check out


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

don't think anyones upset just needed clarity now were all mates then hey....?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> I didn't understand what he ment either


he meant to offend... A mod, meant to offend a 40 yr old veteran.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Ah its all good now, uncle buck hasn't shown himself since. I like this thread you guys are hilarious. British humor is way better than American, well in ways I guess.
> 
> I love the movie Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels but I also like Pulp Fiction a lot.


once you're not easily offended you'll fit right in, infact you've contributed more than enough bud porn wise as it is...got pulp fiction soundtrack on my beats pro stoned out me box


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> he meant to offend... A mod, meant to offend a 40 yr old veteran.


it doesn't make sense man, I doubt jenks is still offended, chill man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> taxi driver.


love that flick


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> I did not say anything to disrespect you, so I don't know why you would get upset.


Look at your post again man. I said thanks and that I didn't know you were a fellow veteran. I thought you where implying I was in the Gulf War which nobody credits as a war. I apologize for getting upset but its almost an insult to say some one was in the Gulf War.

No worries man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Full metal jacket add to the list


m-i-c-k-e-y mouse....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> babestation


 i wish better then frozon


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Anybody see Fury? I saw interstellar and yeah it was really good, I also like Oblivion, edge of tomorrow, sunshine, 2001 a space odyssey, a clock work orange, Lucy, and ton of others I can't think of.

I have an apple tv and an iPhone. I go to movietube.cc and play it on my phone and use airplay to play it on my tv and a lot of the movies are 720 and 1080p.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

apocalypse now on acid, like martin sheen


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Anybody see Fury? I saw interstellar and yeah it was really good, I also like Oblivion, edge of tomorrow, sunshine, 2001 a space odyssey, a clock work orange, Lucy, and ton of others I can't think of.


A clock work orange now that's one freaky film man but weirdly good to watch???


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

cooking steak chips mushrooms and spinach, fukin marvin


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> A clock work orange now that's one freaky film man but weirdly good to watch???


Kubrick is one of my favorite Directors along with Oliver Stone, Alexander Payne, Darren Aronofsky, Wes Anderson, Martin Scorsese, David Ayer, and of course others I can't think of.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> apocalypse now on acid, like martin sheen


Shit all how could I forgot about Apocalypse now, I still have it on VHS and I don't even own a VHS player and probably couldn't find one and if I did find one probably couldn't hook it up to my smart tv.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> no he clearly is still offended and pls enlighten me to how it didn't make sense! He meant to offend....(ellipsis, suspending isn't it) point being it was shocking a main mod took his personal opinion into misjudging veterans opinion of an offensive troll


Its all good [email protected], I explained myself and thanked him for being a veteran as well. Its just an insult to say someone was in the gulf war and not the Iraq or Afghanistan war, and he may not have meant that since the Iraq war has been going on since 2003.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Shit I remember betamax cassettes before vhs lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Shit I remember betamax cassettes before vhs lmao


same age then bro lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Its all good [email protected], I explained myself and thanked him for being a veteran as well. Its just an insult to say someone was in the gulf war and not the Iraq or Afghanistan war, and he may not have meant that since the Iraq war has been going on since 2003.


Ohh now I understand n mutha fuck I've run out of rizla


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> same age then bro lol


Go on then only 27 me


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Lets lighten the mood. This dude is hilarious and he is a former Army Ranger which is part of the special forces community in the U.S., the U.S. special forces community consists of; Army: Green Beret's (Special Forces) Army Rangers, Delta Force aka (1st SFOD-D and the sister branch to Seal Team Six), Night Stalkers (special Army Aviation that only work with Special Forces), Air Force: 25th STS (another Aviation group), Pararescue (my homies that go in into any situation no matter what to save a brothers ass) Combat Controller (takes over airfields, hostage rescue), TACP (goes in with other special forces and calls in close air support), Navy: Navy Seals, Seal Team Six (Actually called DEVGRU or Developmental Group), SWCC (special forces boat teams), Marines: Force Recon and MARSOC also known as Marine Special Forces and they are the new kid on the block as they where started up in 2006.

anyway this former Army Ranger, Matt Best, makes these hilarious video's and rap battles between special forces units.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Go on then only 27 me


shit I was in AFSOC (Air Force Special Operations) stationed in Las Vegas and single when I was 27, I had a blast went through pussy like I go through bud now.

And much Love to SAS, JTF2 and Australian SAS, worked with all those guys and they are hard ass operators!


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> shit I was in AFSOC (Air Force Special Operations) stationed in Las Vegas and single when I was 27, I had a blast went through pussy like I go through bud now.


You could say I was a crazy ass kid who had to grow up quick trust me I ain't missed out on anyfin lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Although never been . Army places similar but not that big respect to them boys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Its all good [email protected], I explained myself and thanked him for being a veteran as well. Its just an insult to say someone was in the gulf war and not the Iraq or Afghanistan war, and he may not have meant that since the Iraq war has been going on since 2003.


I'd seen so deleted... N apologies zeddd


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Go on then only 27 me


do u collect retro consoles n shit aswell lol I love retro gaming


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Although never been . Army places similar but not that big respect to them boys


Not sure what you mean makka?


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> do u collect retro consoles n shit aswell lol I love retro gaming


Haha shit man I had spectrum omega Atari Atari st amad to think games was on cassette tapes lol

I was building PC,s at age of 6 u remember windows 3.1 lmfao

But yeah still love retro games tho
Got about 10 emulators on PC Xbox hooked to TV


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure what you mean makka?


Just ment I been places were theirs rules and codes that must be followed kinda like the big house in away but not obv lol 
N I ment big respect to the boys in Iraq and other p!aces they doing the job


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

How about music? What do you guys like? I like a lot of different music from old rock, old country like Johny Cash and Merl Haggard, Hard Rock and Metal especially old metal like Black Sabbath and Motorhead, I also like some hip hop.

Right now this is my favorite rock song it has everything in the video, a bucking bull, a car doing donuts, a drag queen, an electric violin, spitting, and jack white is one of the best guitarist to ever live.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

Not into rock but like johnny cash tho and his biography film that's good.
Like hiphop oasis bit of out really some types of rock but its like pop rock if u will haha


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cooking steak chips mushrooms and spinach, fukin marvin


zedd i think thats mad my missus said shall we have steak and i scrolled down to see your message steak chips mushroom and spinach sweet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

I've just had curried cod rice peas n chips fookin bostin mate


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

what is steak chips?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> zedd i think thats mad my missus said shall we have steak and i scrolled down to see your message steak chips mushroom and spinach sweet


didn't get to the spinach man but the rest was good


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

You guys have chicken fried steak across the pond?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Haha shit man I had spectrum omega Atari Atari st amad to think games was on cassette tapes lol
> 
> I was building PC,s at age of 6 u remember windows 3.1 lmfao
> 
> ...


ive a load of emulators but play Sega console to this day like golden axe n all tht it lol heck remember road raah that was a seeerious game....qhen I get my ps4 I'll get retro wooden finish on it proper old-school they've great little prints on ebay for cheap just stick em on but only eejits like us by em I suppose


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> what is steak chips?


its rib eye steak or sirloin with fat cut potato


mdjenks said:


> You guys have chicken fried steak across the pond?


not really but we do it at home


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just had curried cod rice peas n chips fookin bostin mate


Love Indian food and Thai. Chicken Tikki Masala and Chicken Saag, Thai Red curry and yellow curry.

I'm trying to think of something we have over hear that you guys don't, oh Tex-Mex, Texas style mexican food, it blows all other mexican food away.

And Texas BBQ


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Was that windows written in basic then went c didn't it?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Was that windows written in basic then went c didn't it?


I'm not a programmer/developer I am though a network engineer and work with cisco servers and firewalls all day, right now seems like everyone is using sonic walls for their firewall.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

c aparently the with added c++ 93 was the release date


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm not a programmer/developer I am though a network engineer and work with cisco servers and firewalls all day, right now seems like everyone is using sonic walls for their firewall.


 i was by no means an architecture I nearly did error handling noob shit boring to fuck but ur shot sounds interesting


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> same age then bro lol


48


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> m-i-c-k-e-y mouse....


this songs still in my head lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> c aparently the with added c++ 93 was the release date


yes qbasic haha i use to make games like snake and shit like that.
cant believe that road rash was sick one of my favourites i think it was first bike game u could get a baton and chains n shit that was the shizzle back then lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> this songs still in my head lol


cos ur nutz lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 48


fuck me i did have to grow up fast lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> yes qbasic haha i use to make games like snake and shit like that.
> cant believe that road rash was sick one of my favourites i think it was first bike game u can could get a baton and chains n shit that was the shizzle back then lol


ur some nerd lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck me i did have to grow up fast lol


if u were 10 /11 when the VHS/ Betamax face off went down then yeah bro u late 40s lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

i used to play golden axe on a arcade machine in a video rental shop in my area always use to blitz my pocket money in the rental shop addicted haha

that lil dwarf dude was the best man


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ur some nerd lol


i promise u i aint lol wasted my talent pal before i knew i even had it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> i used to play golden axe on a arcade machine in a video rental shop in my area always use to blitz my pocket money in the rental shop addicted haha.
> 
> that lil dwarf dude was the best man


 lol dwarf was the beast remember streets of rage lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

I grew up in Austin Texas and this is my favorite Tex-Mex place Guero's Taco Bar and it was in the Tarantino movie Death Proof. http://www.guerostacobar.com/menu_specialsdinner.php

Tarantino is friends with Director Robert Rodriguez from San Antonio TX but lives in Austin and they do a lot of joint ventures together like From Dusk Till Dawn.

Also Casino El Camino in Austin is my jam for a great burger plus its a gnarly looking place on the insidehttp://casinoelcamino.net


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

is it just me or does no one say "cha" anymore? i feel lold when i say it now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> i promise u i aint lol wasted my talent pal before i knew i even had it


ditto 
Lucky us aye lol I didn't get my first laptop till I was 18 n automatically addicted 
But retro games are sensual remember arcade castle woolfenstein


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> lol dwarf was the beast remember streets of rage lol


now that was the shit wow all the childhood memories are flooding my head 
yeah i remember that axel dude


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> i used to play golden axe on a arcade machine in a video rental shop in my area always use to blitz my pocket money in the rental shop addicted haha
> 
> that lil dwarf dude was the best man


I was split man wanted to get to a pro level with the space invaders but I was on a promise from a chick if I gave it up, shit life doesn't change much imo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if u were 10 /11 when the VHS/ Betamax face off went down then yeah bro u late 40s lol


he's just geeky to fuck


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> now that was the shit wow all the childhood memories are flooding my head
> yeah i remember that axel dude


yeye on snes haha was it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I was split man wanted to get to a pro level with the space invaders but I was on a promise from a chick if I gave it up, shit life doesn't change much imo


that's excellent lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> that's excellent lol


first shag too was epic still never met anyone like her lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> he's just geeky to fuck


haha i probz am now tbh
but back in day eh different matter lol had mouths to feed and electric to pay my first charge was at 11 yr old for screwing 3 local pubs one after oh the good old dayz


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

i best say no more people might recognise me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> i best say no more people might recognise me


why the plant in your avvi, is it one u grew man?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

U knowm


makka said:


> i best say no more people might recognise me


Yeah keep persi for private but mods read it anyways


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> why the plant in your avvi, is it one u grew man?


ye they was lemon haze one of my first ever grows in soil bnq shit fed on tomorite went 10 week the a few pics of them finished on a thread a made somewere?
out of 7 seeds got 4 females n 3 males was well happy with results


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Wait are you ice? he knew hi a retro game n was technology savvy


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U knowm
> Yeah keep persi for private but mods read it anyways


known in my area and i can imagine


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wait are you ice? he knew hi a retro game n was technology savvy


no i only have this account with riu


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wait are you ice? he knew hi a retro game n was technology savvy


did cross my mind too man


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

well not known by the lil street thugs any more lol but older people in the 40s like the older heads if u will they probz would recognise me on here by what i already said like
my first charge my avatar name n age tbh


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> well not known by the lil street thugs any more lol but older people in the 40s like the older heads if u will they probz would recognise me on here by what i already said like
> my first charge my avatar name n age tbh


your howard marks?


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> your howard marks?


if u not from north west then i doubt u would know me tbh


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

but i ndont know were or who any of use is!!!


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

if police busted me with what i got n my track record the judge would probz laugh at cps and thank me for being a good boy lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> did cross my mind too man


few ppl know retro on here n he knew his shit I hope he's not ice but his spellings better than mine so I suppose lol..one way to prove it...show us ur gammy legs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Can't hide ices gammy foot


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Been reading away there about BASIC fucking cool shit mam lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Been reading away there about BASIC fucking cool shit mam lol


that shits old now but was the shit then fucking use to wreck my head trying to understand it sometimes tho n no internet to learn from then either


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Ight ur cool delete that pic though


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/simple-vote.865599/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Boom nigga BASIC remains popular in many dialects and in new languages influenced by BASIC, such as Microsoft's Visual Basic. In 2006, 59% of developers for the .NET Framework used Visual Basic .NET as their only programming language.[2]" source is wiki but it's legit


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Boom nigga BASIC remains popular in many dialects and in new languages influenced by BASIC, such as Microsoft's Visual Basic. In 2006, 59% of developers for the .NET Framework used Visual Basic .NET as their only programming language.[2]" source is wiki but it's legit


well i never knew that! 
is it still used in the .net framework now?
not messed with programming for time tbh


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> what is steak chips?


just a thicker cut chip jenks.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just a thicker cut chip jenks.


lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao


whats so funny? thats what a steak cut chip is isnt it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> well i never knew that!
> is it still used in the .net framework now?
> not messed with programming for time tbh


i got bored n stopped..shits so boring man n hours are crazy.. Work to live not live to work


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

i was just surprised he never knew what i steak chip was
i wonder what they call them then?
chunky chips n ye soz bro qouted wrong post


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyone heard of rosin tech? Make shatter and oil with hair straightners might have a lil dabble press a few nugs


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i got bored n stopped..shits so boring man n hours are crazy.. Work to live not live to work


yeah can consume u that stuff if u let it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats so funny? thats what a steak cut chip is isnt it?


Loool u coming down bow init


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool u coming down bow init


no mate i got a g in me pocket lolol

i just didnt understand what was so funny?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Ah ur just buzzed back on diaz tonight took a break was fuck it boom wankered making some money on em


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah ur just buzzed back on diaz tonight took a break was fuck it boom wankered making some money on em


good man, never forget to have breaks mate.

too right earn of em! i wouldnt be able to resist at the prices over there lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/simple-vote.865599/


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> good man, never forget to have breaks mate.
> 
> too right earn of em! i wouldnt be able to resist at the prices over there lol


how much they sell each for were u are?


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> how much they sell each for were u are?


i buy them from the net mate real activis prescription stuff bout 30-35 a box of 28 10mg's

i carnt score shit in my local area apart from coke.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i buy them from the net mate real activis prescription stuff bout 30-35 a box of 28 10mg's
> 
> i carnt score shit in my local area apart from coke.


eerrmrmmmmm will be checking out never bought online
and dont like street ones fuck knows whats in them they fucking blow ya head off tho and wake up 3 days later with a charge sheet in ya pocket lol can get them for 15 for a strip 28


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

its me birthday next week thinking bout going here with some friends and going for the drop ya jaw burger challenge, http://www.smoke-shack.co.uk/menu.php

i doubt it tho ill prob have a starter then a few lines in the bogs skip mains n keep the vodka's flowing lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

but the activis are propa prescription ones arnt they?
be cheking for temazis to while i looking i think


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> but the activis are propa prescription ones arnt they?
> be cheking for temazis to while i looking i think


tamazepam are quite hard to find, well the proper activis shit is, online you can still get the proper 20mg jelly eggs that where banned here years ago, they are pricey tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> but the activis are propa prescription ones arnt they?
> be cheking for temazis to while i looking i think


tor,darknet n pgp fairly fast.. Youtube how to get on the darknet n Google deepdotweb for addys


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

another nice benzo is mogadon aka nitrazepam its a sleeper but fight the sleep n is a lovely buzz, not that easy to get tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> niceone i wondered was all that was aboot its like a second www is that the only sites i can get them?
> or any sites on white www if u get me lol any u reccomend?
> dont fancy giving card details thoo tbh how can i pay?


common makka you aint new to the thread, ill guide u threw it but u already know me thinks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> 2 quid a pop round here nitros
> same with temz


we need to speak in email


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Look into bit coins (Btc) n tor then pgp encryption following deepdotweb regarding code join.it's easy qell help u practice pgp if needed we've he'd a few learn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Delete ur quote posts of me makka I'm mangled talking shit


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Think you'll fit in well makka


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Lads if u take diaz take a break n drop 8 hit a bong n put headphones on


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lads if u take diaz take a break n drop 8 hit a bong n put headphones on


very true learnt this hard way 7 weeks everyday stopped then stopped dead n had a fucking fit man TAKE BREAKS


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

read that complete wrong way round


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> very true learnt this hard way 7 weeks everyday stopped then stopped dead n had a fucking fit man TAKE BREAKS


Yeah was getting a little hooked but I need my erection so a week usually helps how long everyone else take..suppose it depends on dosage n what not diet n shit


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

i use to be able to get 20mg tmz chalkys in jars of a 1000 for 5 ton off asians but i lost my source felt that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> read that complete wrong way round


tis grand sparked conversation


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 28, 2015)

I go out for dinner and i miss 7 pages so dwn ur fckrs ur goin to fast ha lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

individual tolerance i suppose


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

too expensive for what it is tho mate didnt you think? nice n very morish but too pricey.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> i use to be able to get 20mg tmz chalkys in jars of a 1000 for 5 ton off asians but i lost my source felt that


 curiouser and curiouser... You're becoming more n more interesting my friend best head to China town so


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I go out for dinner and i miss 7 pages so dwn ur fckrs ur goin to fast ha lol


was the munch any good tho?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> too expensive for what it is tho mate didnt you think? nice n very morish but too pricey.


stupidly over priced maybe some eu gang should spark a deal n make it cheaper fuck y don't the Dutch Make it or the chicks?


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

tell ya what are strong as fuck morphine sulphate 100 mg slow release smoke buds wid them n wooooooo u dont know what hit u lmao only tried a couple times tho tbh bit scared lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Bless u newuswrrlol n food


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> stupidly over priced maybe some eu gang should spark a deal n make it cheaper fuck y don't the Dutch Make it or the chicks?


the mexicans made it for a while after it got banned, then mdma came on and they stopped, SA is really pretty much the only place it still have a strong following.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Ffs it's a lovely buzz definitely pipe alot


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bless u newuswrrlol n food


mate i love me grub and im a fat cunt, im pretty fit tho can do good cardio in a gym but yeah i do love me munch lol waaaay too much.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> curiouser and curiouser... You're becoming more n more interesting my friend best head to China town so


making ya taste buds tingle my friend lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ffs it's a lovely buzz definitely pipe alot


like a head high benzo type buzz? thats how i found it or when i done that 5g odd n phoned getto lol and me pal had to take the phone from me lol then its very wolfy! lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate i love me grub and im a fat cunt, im pretty fit tho can do good cardio in a gym but yeah i do love me munch lol waaaay too much.


how many mile u run in what time when u go? just curious


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> how many mile u run in what time when u go? just curious


last time i was into the gym i wasnt much of a runner more cross trainer n rowing, this was a good few year ago now mate but i would row 10,000m in 45-50mins on the highest level, n would do 1hr, 1hr n half on level 15 on them crosstrainers not in the same shesh i would do one or the other them some light weights, i lost alot of weight doing that and sticking to a diet.

put it all back on tho lol

i would be sweating from me eyelids mind n looked like i was gonna have a heart attack any moment lol i also use to workout in heavy hoodys, n sweat hard, prob why i lost the weight quick.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> last time i was into the gym i wasnt much of a runner more cross trainer n rowing, this was a good few year ago now mate but i would row 10,000m in 45-50mins on the highest level, n would do 1hr, 1hr n half on level 15 on them crosstrainers not in the same shesh i would do one or the other them some light weights, i lost alot of weight doing that and sticking to a diet.
> 
> put it all back on tho lol


total opposite me struggle to put it on but last time i was into it i ran a half marathon in about 3 hours and next day christmas eve actually i couldnt even walk man i was like john wayne for about a week no joke
i was more into weights tbh a could bench 110 kg at 11 stone which was ok i think?

feel skinny now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> like a head high benzo type buzz? thats how i found it or when i done that 5g odd n phoned getto lol and me pal had to take the phone from me lol then its very wolfy! lol


I'd be the same get ten gs n smoke it all with a mate madness


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> total opposite me struggle to put it on but last time i was into it i ran a half marathon in about 3 hours and next day christmas eve actually i couldnt even walk man i was like john wayne for about a week no joke
> i was more into weights tbh a could bench 110 kg at 11 stone which was ok i think?
> 
> feel skinny now


wish i could get into the weights, im planning on getting back into the gym soon but need to lose weight makka so will just stick the cardio and try meself at a diet of sorts lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd be the same get ten gs n smoke it all with a mate madness


when i first got it, it was 5g in capsules you either took em or opened n smoked em i munched a good few and compared to smoking it just aint no comparison.

second time was all powder n all smoked the lot quick time, thats when i phoned ghet mumbling lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Thwn fuck off the cardio u get cardio lifting weights use ur fat as an advantage id kill for a bulk of 3 stone u need mass to build mass


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

sounds like a plan ur on the right track row machine one of best tbh hits u everywhere best thing to remember when losing weight is ya goal is once ya heart rate gets past a point ya stop burning as much fat and start working the heart so monitor ya heart rate and dont go all out all the time just a tip pal


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> when i first got it, it was 5g in capsules you either took em or opened n smoked em i munched a good few and compared to smoking it just aint no comparison.
> 
> second time was all powder n all smoked the lot quick time, thats when i phoned ghet mumbling lol


i hit a massive pipe n broke my. Expensive bong tried to stand up like a spanner man we all get it n Skype looool


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

broke yerbong, better sea specialist


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thwn fuck off the cardio u get cardio lifting weights use ur fat as an advantage id kill for a bulk of 3 stone u need mass to build mass


very true uneed mass to gain muscle "faster" i cant put a fucking pound of fat on me lol but i could still gain muscle tho


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Ask an instructor to watch your posture on the rowing machine u can fuck ur shit up always form first man fuck heavy heavy


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thwn fuck off the cardio u get cardio lifting weights use ur fat as an advantage id kill for a bulk of 3 stone u need mass to build mass


im big at the mo lax prob me fattest ive been 5,11'' and i wouldnt be suprised if im topping 17stone and i really gotta do something about it, cardio has always worked for me but tbh when i have lost lots of weight cause i have a couple of times many people have commented that i look ill lol its cause im just getting skinny and not putting any muscle mass i i presume,

but yeah, gonna get my fat arse down the gym in a couple of weeks when i can afford it,


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ask an instructor to watch your posture on the rowing machine u can fuck ur shit up always form first man fuck heavy heavy


my neck and backs fucked from heavy heavy bad form as beginner


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> sounds like a plan ur on the right track row machine one of best tbh hits u everywhere best thing to remember when losing weight is ya goal is once ya heart rate gets past a point ya stop burning as much fat and start working the heart so monitor ya heart rate and dont go all out all the time just a tip pal


yeah mate i heard bout that keep ya heart rate at a certain constant level to burn more fat, higher heart rate to increase fitness more?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im big at the mo lax prob me fattest ive been 5,11'' and i wouldnt be suprised if im topping 17stone and i really gotta do something about it, cardio has always worked for me but tbh when i have lost lots of weight cause i have a couple of times many people have commented that i look ill lol its cause im just getting skinny and not putting any muscle mass i i presume,
> 
> but yeah, gonna get my fat arse down the gym in a couple of weeks when i can afford it,


I'm 5'11 13 stone, try a bit of swimming works every muscle evenly n any need with nutdrition pm me...but not fat I've a 6 pack so it's like 8% body fat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> broke yerbong, better sea specialist


I've the crack pipe left time I sell a few sacks


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

yeah thats right mate just track ya numbers in the gym find the heart rate that burns most calories in shortest period of time n stick with it
edit machines have the handheld grips u can use to monitor ya self


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

*The Crowd Goes Wild!*
This trophy is awarded when your content has been liked 1,000 times. 1,000 - wow!

first id like to thank my drink n drug habit for many a crazy post, oh and a big shout out to pure boredom meaning im on this site all the times, and least of all my loyal fans lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> my neck and backs fucked from heavy heavy bad form as beginner


your lumbar is it? Silly lol I workout at home.my. Tunes no pressure slow movements focus as muvh on the negatives n drop the weight if it's heavy never force. 2 reps max


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

listening to some pandora radio on headphones, just skipping in for a prerolled; well now it is. cold ere but sunny been workin in lawn all week-


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> *The Crowd Goes Wild!*
> This trophy is awarded when your content has been liked 1,000 times. 1,000 - wow!
> 
> first id like to thank my drink n drug habit for many a crazy post, oh and a big shout out to pure boredom meaning im on this site all the times, and least of all my loyal fans lmao


sewww that's almost as touching as a priest


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> listening to some pandora radio on headphones, just skipping in for a prerolled; well now it is. cold ere but sunny been workin in lawn all week-


ur my kinda guy abe not a worry in the world about your bubble contently content


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> your lumbar is it? Silly lol I workout at home.my. Tunes no pressure slow movements focus as muvh on the negatives n drop the weight if it's heavy never force. 2 reps max


i was young and in pen to be fair when i started and everyone swinging dicks in the gym to prove a point self included 
n its my right upper trap right into my head and over my ear im going docs soon about i stopped training in october cuz it got so bad i did it doin upright rows "stupid exercise" imo but by end of sentence i got a nvq level 3 and fitness instructor level 3 so wasnt all bad eh lol fucking rambling shit


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

right on, but im known to cray approx 1/mo., worse when ilived in town. gradual change; it's all good.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Looool you moron you were shrugging double I bet n didn't warm up fucking level 3!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> right on, but im known to cray approx 1/mo., worse when ilived in town. gradual change; it's all good.


makes the good times all the brighter... Shine on you crazy diamond


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

When I do shrugs I do small weights stretch cloudless back to gat lower traps then raise..emphasis I'm froum


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looool you moron you were shrugging double I bet n didn't warm up fucking level 3!!!


haha like i said i was only 16 at the time learnt from my mistake trust me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> haha like i said i was only 16 at the time learnt fromfroumyeah apologies I bust balls but can't ha.flexible it istake trust me


i bust balls ur grand


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

i lost the convo? must av been between that line n making a vods what we talking about again? lol


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i bust balls ur grand


eh?


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

im baked or fucking words are changing on the screen!


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

makka said:


> eh?


he a paddy your ''grand'' ''top of the morning to ya'' ''lets have a good craic''

u get me drift lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i buy them from the net mate real activis prescription stuff bout 30-35 a box of 28 10mg's
> 
> i carnt score shit in my local area apart from coke.


what site you get them from? pm me and let me know. I have a regular script for klonopin but sometimes run out

I read tamazepam is highly abused in ur area, I had script for 7 years for them and once my PTSD got bad they switched me Klonopin.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2015)

ye i know but it said some other shit like forum n shit inbetween n i cudnt understand


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

whats all this shit with potroast taking over rolli's account nowdays then? i thought as much ages ago that rolli wasnt involved in the sites too much anymore.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> what site you get them from? pm me and let me know. I have a regular script for klonopin but sometimes run out


i prefer them clonzepam/rivitril/klonopin 2mg meself compared to diazepam can get them just as easy we will speak in email.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> what site you get them from? pm me and let me know. I have a regular script for klonopin but sometimes run out
> 
> I read tamazepam is highly abused in ur area, I had script for 7 years for them and once my PTSD got bad they switched me Klonopin.


mail me mate il guide you threw it.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

you guys like psychedelics? this stuff is legit but I don't think they ship to the UK, it legal in the US

its 1P-LSD
http://lizardlabs.eu/category/63-1p-lsd.aspx

I have 25 hits on blotter but have not taken any, psychedelics for me are a sacrament and I have to be in the right situation and place to take them


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> you guys like psychedelics? this stuff is legit but I don't think they ship to the UK, it legal in the US
> 
> its 1P-LSD
> http://lizardlabs.eu/category/63-1p-lsd.aspx
> ...


need to speak to the Z man about that sorta stuff he knows his psychedelics, not for me tho they scare me tbh lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> need to speak to the Z man about that sorta stuff he knows his psychedelics, not for me tho they scare me tbh lol


Don't fear them just ride it out and enjoy the other side


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Don't fear them just ride it out and enjoy the other side


ive done me fair share mate, but nowdays i just dont think me mind could handle it tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm Irish sorry it's slang, I'm only messing trying to wind u up. U


makka said:


> eh?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive done me fair share mate, but nowdays i just dont think me mind could handle it tbh.


One time, many years ago, I had five vile's of liquid LSD and tripped all the time. The hardest trip I had I took the dropper and put about 25 hits on a sugar cube and for the first time had an outer body experience. I was so gone i didn't get paranoid just enjoyed the world I was in and once I came down I was kind of sad because it was amazing, the walls looked like waterfalls and I couldn't understand what my room mate was saying to me I just sat in the same spot for 8 hours and saw things I can't explain.

each vile had about 100 hits worth and one hit was 250ug

i got it in Dallas and the guy said to dilute in ever clear, which is almost pure grain alcohol but I didn't cause I wanted the full effect.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> he a paddy your ''grand'' ''top of the morning to ya'' ''lets have a good craic''
> 
> u get me drift lol


Yeah but ssssshhhh we're mortal enemies


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats all this shit with potroast taking over rolli's account nowdays then? i thought as much ages ago that rolli wasnt involved in the sites too much anymore.


what?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive done me fair share mate, but nowdays i just dont think me mind could handle it tbh.


Tell him the Amsterdam story


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Tell him the Amsterdam story


maybe when the ex go's bed and i can crack out the rest me coke lol im not in story mode and all you vets heard em so many fucking times i just feel a twat repeating meself lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> what?


potroast anfd rollitup aint the same people, rolli has given up the site running to potroast and ovs his account.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

The 1P-LSD is almost exactly the same chemical make up of ALD-52 and the trip is nice and it feels like you are tripping hard with an opiate feel to it, very relaxing and very visual.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> potroast anfd rollitup aint the same people, rolli has given up the site running to potroast and ovs his account.


well it wasn't really a great investment


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> well it wasn't really a great investment


i dont really understand what u can earn from a site like this? but rolli deffo left the scene a while ago n handed over power, hence the way the forum has gone to shit........


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

8 mote diazepam... Ok youbfoeved me... I've 5 strips left lll


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 8 mote diazepam... Ok youbfoeved me... I've 5 strips left lll


mate please please listen to what ive told you, thats is all im gonna say.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i dont really understand what u can earn from a site like this? but rolli deffo left the scene a while ago n handed over power, hence the way the forum has gone to shit........


seed companies n bongs n shit hitting a target audience like on kids tv adds toy adds inbetween nothing after 9pm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate please please listen to what ive told you, thats is all im gonna say.


i did sell most of wm just go mad one day non for a bit it's the only way to get a good buzz I don't get seats or shakes after a few weeks even a week of not taking em...what's the point of taking a little take a load get a buzz enjoy smoke pot every day


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i did sell most of wm just go mad one day non for a bit it's the only way to get a good buzz I don't get seats or shakes after a few weeks even a week of not taking em


thats the way to do it mate binge for a few days then stop for a good few.

im fancying another oxy meself, gonna do what you said bout the benzos on top, thats fact they enhance it.

thinking 6 5mg nitrazepam n a 40mg oxy hmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

Fuck it I'm thinking of an oxy right sounds tasty n that walk seemed lovely. Only way to use drugs binge n.stop recover n repeat... Self controls hard but I get 40e a strip!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats the way to do it mate binge for a few days then stop for a good few.
> 
> im fancying another oxy meself, gonna do what you said bout the benzos on top, thats fact they enhance it.
> 
> thinking 6 5mg nitrazepam n a 40mg oxy hmmmm


i do listen to ur benzo Advice lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i do listen to ur benzo Advice lol


they are some really messed up people benzo addicts, roche the original makers got out of a major courtcase in the early 80s i think it was, was basically once everyone found out how addictive they are and a newspaper in france published how bad they where, roche got of tho cause of that article, they argued that people didnt even no they where addicted until they had read it.

lol still happens nowdays, oxy where advertised as a non addictive painkiller lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Opiates are a fucking good pain killer tho ain't they lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

im getting fucking sick of smoking pollen lol have some real nice pollen but been smoking it all week, should have some bud next week tho.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

I need to get some isopropanol as well me bongs clogged up ta fuck poked a paint brush down the stem to clear it nearly got the cunt stuck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

It's easily bought free delivery off ebay min e was a tenner ry cheap


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hash is nice as a little change but u canna beat bud man you'll be loving it when you got some wax and a rig first week or so its pure knockout material you'll love it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im getting fucking sick of smoking pollen lol have some real nice pollen but been smoking it all week, should have some bud next week tho.


giz us it so


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats all this shit with potroast taking over rolli's account nowdays then? i thought as much ages ago that rolli wasnt involved in the sites too much anymore.


Rollitup or potroast or another one i cant remember the name of= potroast
admin= site owner


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2015)

I dunno all i know is he's not doing his job properly


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hash is nice as a little change but u canna beat bud man you'll be loving it when you got some wax and a rig first week or so its pure knockout material you'll love it


im gonna do what ya rasta did n blow that first dab out me nose hardcore style lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im getting fucking sick of smoking pollen lol have some real nice pollen but been smoking it all week, should have some bud next week tho.


aaah poor you lmao, ive not even had a fag since yesterday lol


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

Back in the day I use to know some hard hitters that could get quantity of anything like pills, coke, heroin, meth, etc.

they had connects to mexican cartels and it was always shady dealing with them like you didn't know if you would make it out the door but we always did. I never got the coke or heroin just pills, LSD, and Bud. I was a teenager then living in Austin so we went balls out not caring about shit and we were strapped I had 9mm and my buddy had a tech 9 so our dumb ass's were ready for anything but thank god it never got to that.

this was all in Dallas, home to 6.5 million people in the metro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Haha haha that's what I thought I'd be like was blown away when a little crumb ironed me out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> aaah poor you lmao, ive not even had a fag since yesterday lol


mate i dont earn much meself but im never out of fags lol i personally dont understand how your always so skint? dont mean that in a bad way just dont get it?


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> aaah poor you lmao, ive not even had a fag since yesterday lol


if you said that in the states we would think you hadn't had a male boyfriend since yesterday


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> if you said that in the states we would think you hadn't had a male boyfriend in weeks


yeah its also used in that way in the UK but its also a poplar dinner faggots, made with offel i think but quite poplar in the UK.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161605140919?nav=SEARCH

That's the one I've got now rambo and that's the seller they've got loads of bits n pieces.....my glass nail broke the other week so u might wanna get your sen a new glass nail and dome I've got a domeless to come with it but I think u get better hits with a glass nail and dome plus when u put your thumb over the dome it proper clouds the bong up and gives a creamy rip


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161605140919?nav=SEARCH
> 
> That's the one I've got now rambo and that's the seller they've got loads of bits n pieces.....my glass nail broke the other week so u might wanna get your sen a new glass nail and dome I've got a domeless to come with it but I think u get better hits with a glass nail and dome plus when u put your thumb over the dome it proper clouds the bong up and gives a creamy rip


is a rennie indegestion tab just pure bicarb soda???

yeah the dabbing is a itch i gotta scratch, plus i was put a few mates who think they can smoke to shame lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol I dunno mate I doubt it cuz they minty flavour ain't they lol what u thinking of doing naughty haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Mar 28, 2015)

Evening ladies !


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol I dunno mate I doubt it cuz they minty flavour ain't they lol what u thinking of doing naughty haha


yeah mate but i have no fuck bicarb i was thinking rennies where pretty much bicarb??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Easy mate everything all good brother?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate i dont earn much meself but im never out of fags lol i personally dont understand how your always so skint? dont mean that in a bad way just dont get it?


not working currently n got 2 kids going thru clothes sizes like they are going out of fashion, baby has gone thru 4 sizes in 3 weeks, also electricity costs here are ridiculous coz of the storage heaters, just to have front room, hallway n kids room radiators on adds on £4.50 a day on top of the £2.50 a day the grow has added on, £55-70 a week just in leccy n we only get about £220 a fortnight


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> if you said that in the states we would think you hadn't had a male boyfriend since yesterday


fag=cigarette


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Lmao I ain't got a clue mate it may come out .little spearminty haha


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao I ain't got a clue mate it may come out .little spearminty haha


fuck it aint gonna risk it, gonna grab some baking soda next time in the supermarket tho lol i looked it up and it dont sound like it would work lol

Each tablet also contains Calcium Carbonate 680mg (equivalent of 272mg Calcium) and Heavy Magnesium Carbonate 80mg. Each tablet also contains sucrose (250mg), glucose (250mg), spearmint flavour, talc, povidone, saccharin sodium and magnesium stearate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeh fuck that just get ya sen a nice fresh tub of bi carb jobs a gooden


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> not working currently n got 2 kids going thru clothes sizes like they are going out of fashion, baby has gone thru 4 sizes in 3 weeks, also electricity costs here are ridiculous coz of the storage heaters, just to have front room, hallway n kids room radiators on adds on £4.50 a day on top of the £2.50 a day the grow has added on, £55-70 a week just in leccy n we only get about £220 a fortnight


fair play mate, i just wondered was all didnt mean no disrespect i get that almost to just me self on the sick.

dunno how you can manage to go without fag mate not with out killing some1 lol i can barely last a hour lol


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh fuck that just get ya sen a nice fresh tub of bi carb jobs a gooden


baking soda i want aint it not baking powder, just any cake isle in a supermarket?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeh man that's the stuff mate baking soda I got bakin soda lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fair play mate, i just wondered was all didnt mean no disrespect i get that almost to just me self on the sick.
> 
> dunno how you can manage to go without fag mate not with out killing some1 lol i can barely last a hour lol


you just learn to go without after a while, same as with eating, cant remember a day in the last 2-3 years ive eaten more than once in a day and quite a few days where i havent eaten at all, end of the day the kids have to come first y`know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

In this day n age in this country its not right for parents to have to go without so kids can have hear it quite often over the past few years and its wrong man and they wonder why the average joes are turning to crime


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> In this day n age in this country its not right for parents to have to go without so kids can have hear it quite often over the past few years and its wrong man and they wonder why the average joes are turning to crime


without some crime of sorts i think alot more of this country would be living in poverty, even if you have a real job most people do stuff on the side.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wank ain't it minimum wage should be at least £10 per hour at least! I just need to rent a house out and go big make a nice payday for me sen


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Wank ain't it minimum wage should be at least £10 per hour at least! I just need to rent a house out and go big make a nice payday for me sen


you like to mix shit up why not go hydro, same space and if u do it right your lookin at much bigger yields as u know.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Wank ain't it minimum wage should be at least £10 per hour at least! I just need to rent a house out and go big make a nice payday for me sen


yeah i agree because its silly, especially if your on the sick etc you are given more money than you can earn in a min wage job, i aint condoning it, its no life living of the goverment and i would never want that for my own children.

but theres no way im gonna work in a min wage job to be worse off monthly, right or wrong everyone due there opinion and i no many wont agree but thats how i feel.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nah I'm a coco man geez my next lot is just gonna be 3 plant 1 psy 1 exo and 1 livers the psy is fucking huuuge man its almost taken over the tent gonna have to strip her right down come flower Lol.....then after that I'm going for a 16 sog same strains......but if the Jakes dream turns out piff Im not sure what I'm gonna do


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeh its fucked mate they need to sort wages out big time that might get folk wanting to earn I ain't breaking back for £6 an hr fuck that shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> In this day n age in this country its not right for parents to have to go without so kids can have hear it quite often over the past few years and its wrong man and they wonder why the average joes are turning to crime


agreed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Wearherspoons I remember payed good then they did a thing where rases were given on work progress uni kids got like 5c extra I was on like 6.50 not alot nut this was maybe 7 yrs ago so ok bar job pay but here it's 8:65 but if you've experience n most places give a tenner minimum sure I get my license I wanna do em for loft yolks it's over 600e a week man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Love Indian food and Thai. Chicken Tikki Masala and Chicken Saag, Thai Red curry and yellow curry.
> 
> I'm trying to think of something we have over hear that you guys don't, oh Tex-Mex, Texas style mexican food, it blows all other mexican food away.
> 
> And Texas BBQ


most interesting thing ive seen on the menu is deep fried tarantulars, was in rural Cambodia where they learnt to survive pol pot by eating insects but some didhes have remained popular such as the spider. Imagine snacking on them whilst iplsd lol, can u send some over ill drop it and get on here write it up ha sounds interesting opiate like tripping whats not to like lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin lads ... top of the mornin to yas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> most interesting thing ive seen on the menu is deep fried tarantulars, was in rural Cambodia where they learnt to survive pol pot by eating insects but some didhes have remained popular such as the spider. Imagine snacking on them whilst iplsd lol, can u send some over ill drop it and get on here write it up ha sounds interesting opiate like tripping whats not to like lol


woow that's kinda cool


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning all ... got fucking wet through ... been out since 8 with the camera just got home .... wank day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah walking the dog in this is wank alright fucking blessing innit


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah its not even warm ... dont know wtf is going on


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Might aswell skin up lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

i've got me shorts on lads don't know what's up with all you fags! it is 84f in the grow room though 

grand idea robbie, cheese one


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> i've got me shorts on lads don't know what's up with all you fags! it is 84f in the grow room though
> 
> grand idea robbie, cheese one


Fags talk in degrees f ....  lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

sounds better the bigger the number though, like my dick is 75mm fuckin hooooooge man. bitches be choking on it dailyyyyy


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> sounds better the bigger the number though, like my dick is 75mm fuckin hooooooge man. bitches be choking on it dailyyyyy



True true


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Email lax


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Re... e ... lax ... when the crowd say boh! Selecta ... 

Just had it in my head lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Fuck me guess everyones in church ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Fags talk in degrees f ....  lol


his logic is flawless


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> sounds better the bigger the number though, like my dick is 75mm fuckin hooooooge man. bitches be choking on it dailyyyyy


that's possibly the only argument for that system


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Nah Sunday just twattered stoned out my box mates calling over well one female mate


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

I missed the talk on retro games other day  
Y'all missed out golden axe n gouls n ghosts ! Classics !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2015)

weed cookie then off to play bowling with some mates. Still stoned from last night.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Nah dawg golden axe was mentioned the new lad was on about the dwarf... Atari was basic wasn't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weed cookie then off to play bowling with some mates. Still stoned from last night.


don't go freaking out now I


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

I got some weed cookies for tonight


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

I used to love robocod on amiga 500 and monkey island


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

The neogeo games where amazing ... metal slug , king of fighters etc...


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

when is some cunt gonna kill the classic games convo and say; me and my little bro used to play pong, was legendary.

how simple games used to be and how much they entertained, now it is the complete opposite, they create a game like gta 5 where you can pretty much do anything in a simulated world and it holds your attention for about five seconds. maybe thats why we are all fucked in the head, we have TOO MANY choices in life these days.

anyway my plants are looking great so i'm not too depressed today, only like 8 weeks til harvest lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Road rash was a pretty slick game loved kicking ass on that lol golden axe streets of rage double dragon duck shooter micro machines they were some if my favorite games


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2015)

I spent days if not weeks trying to get the eat the screen achievement on dig dug.

no freaking out today. Couple of blues to the rescue...


----------



## mainliner (Mar 29, 2015)

been trolling

gunna have a dab, medicated now.

just being trolling someone haha then i realized that they logged off 3hrs hours ago lol ....... ???????

huh?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

afternoon guys


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's me ladies the Jakes dream is 4 weeks in new I think all the rest are 2 weeks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

looking good man

i still got 2-3 weeks b4 i think about putting mine in to 12/12


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just hoping the JD starts filling out a bit soon she's a wee bit skinny


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

how far in to flower are they


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

them leafs looks perfect shape lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> when is some cunt gonna kill the classic games convo and say; me and my little bro used to play pong, was legendary.
> 
> how simple games used to be and how much they entertained, now it is the complete opposite, they create a game like gta 5 where you can pretty much do anything in a simulated world and it holds your attention for about five seconds. maybe thats why we are all fucked in the head, we have TOO MANY choices in life these days.
> 
> anyway my plants are looking great so i'm not too depressed today, only like 8 weeks til harvest lol


I think thats why so many people love the simple games like candy crush, flappy bird etc ...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Road rash was amazing ... probably get banned now ffs lol .... 
Smashing cunts with chains while on a motorbike doing 80mph is the one!! 
Lol


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> when is some cunt gonna kill the classic games convo and say; me and my little bro used to play pong, was legendary.
> 
> how simple games used to be and how much they entertained, now it is the complete opposite, they create a game like gta 5 where you can pretty much do anything in a simulated world and it holds your attention for about five seconds. maybe thats why we are all fucked in the head, we have TOO MANY choices in life these days.
> 
> anyway my plants are looking great so i'm not too depressed today, only like 8 weeks til harvest lol


Atari was pong/ tanks space invaders


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

you reckon the jd looks skinny? i thought it looks great for 4 weeks in. all dat resin doe


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

The bigger ones 4 weeks in pomps all the rest are 2 weeks....road rash was bad ass Lol baseball bats chains fists and kicks proper adrenalin rush lol


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

2 weeks! Myn only start to flower after that they look sweet!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Think its cuz I'm used to seeing that tent full of nugs I'm not sure or times just going slower for me? She smells amazing G just hope the flavours stay once dried its like sweet lemon then bubblegum then after tones of grapefruit but really strong


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

ah they fill out then m8 i remember a game on the mega drive called skates used to hild on to back of cars and hit other ppl with chains and stuff


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah they fill out then m8 i remember a game on the mega drive called skates used to hild on to back of cars and hit other ppl with chains and stuff


Must of missed that one I miss the button bashers to like track n field that shit was addictive!

Having palpitations man I need a j quick


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Can anyone remember paperboy? That was a sick game too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Track n field lol I used to use a golf ball for that shit haha fastest sprinter in town


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

streets of rage and golden axe


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

heres one for ribena, i hope it's to your taste, give me a giggle lol these yanks have far too much time on their hands


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Track n field lol I used to use a golf ball for that shit haha fastest sprinter in town


No shit I use to let one nail on ma hand to grow long so I cud slide it over the 2 buttons I kicked ass at

Paper boy is a golden oldie


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> heres on for ribena, i hope it's to your taste, give me a giggle lol these yanks have far too much time on their hands


Thats smoked my head I even watched it all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Haha if I had them RC's I'd be doing the same thing in my garden lol I'd even tay a go at loafing my pots up with it haha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

My skunk91 at 12 weeks looks like ghettos 4 weeks lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

fuck that! i had a slh once that was starting to flower as all the others where finishing, would have been a 16+ weeker easy.
i never did her justice to say the least. if it's indoors i think anything longer than 10 weeks is a piss take. took some of my last run at over 13 weeks but that was because i was being lazy and i had weed to smoke.


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha if I had them RC's I'd be doing the same thing in my garden lol I'd even tay a go at loafing my pots up with it haha


I would use to pass the ashpan n lighter or remote


----------



## growlab420 (Mar 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> here in the states, playschool (age 3) precedes preschool (age 4) which preceded kindergarten (age 5).
> 
> if you illiterate xenophobic fucks had a little culture you would know this.


Isn't kindergarten German??

And how can you be at a school that calls itself Pre-School. That's seems a little backward I'm my book.. 

Surely Schooling is schooling no matter how hard you try to rename it.
Just saying.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

I stuck the skunk91 in 12/12 from seed for a quick smoke n it just grew n grew m grew ... it got to about 3 ft then started to flower fuckin strange


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol your in for the long haul then yeh.....I think it might be around 4 and a half week actually can't remember when I flipped her ahhh fuck it they done when they done ain't they


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck that! i had a slh once that was starting to flower as all the others where finishing, would have been a 16+ weeker easy.
> i never did her justice to say the least. if it's indoors i think anything longer than 10 weeks is a piss take. took some of my last run at over 13 weeks but that was because i was being lazy and i had weed to smoke.


I got 3 ghs lemon bunk week ten now 1 looks about week left the other is foxtailed the twat! Too much N in calmax my own fault lol n other in soil looking like it going 13 week I could cry tbh 
Not very happy to say the least!


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

never buy greenhouse, i've done 4 packs of seeds and had one good plant. it was a really good plant but not worth it imo, when i put some pollen on it all the seeds cam out hermies so fuck greenhouse!


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> never buy greenhouse, i've done 4 packs of seeds and had one good plant. it was a really good plant but not worth it imo, when i put some pollen on it all the seeds cam out hermies so fuck greenhouse!


Noted.
I done a lot of greenhouse n never had a prob before this tbh
The cheese/ exo cheese /train wreck / but this L's has put me off I even threw seeds I had left so wasn't tempted to waist my time


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

grow some more seeds from other companies and you will see what i mean.
you think it's good until you see what real genetics are, male and female plants where every single plant has it's own unique character and personality almost.

the range of smells and flavours you can get from this plant is amazing, but you won't get many true keeper phenotypes from greenhouse fem seeds.

that being said, i did have one slh that was about perfect in terms of smell/flavour/appearance, but it wasn't the most mind bending stone and it took 12 weeks. i crossed it to a deep blue male (7 week halls soothers blackcurrant) but like i said the seeds i grew looked female then in week 3 they turned into males with big clusters of balls so i killed them. the cheese i grew from them was a massive yielder but nothing like the real cheese. most were too sativa imo, took over 10 weeks flowering and didn't have much density. all the indica phenos were pure afghani and looked the part but nothing like cheese in any way, shape or form.


ghetto is making my point with that jakes dream he is growing, when you have a melting pot of genetics you can get some funky unique plants that you can sit and smell for an hour and get 100 different smells from.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> heres one for ribena, i hope it's to your taste, give me a giggle lol these yanks have far too much time on their hands


lol ive seen those actually, quite cool but bit small for my interests

Now this on the other hand id be all over lol


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

ghb said:


> grow some more seeds from other companies and you will see what i mean.
> you think it's good until you see what real genetics are, male and female plants where every single plant has it's own unique character and personality almost.
> 
> the range of smells and flavours you can get from this plant is amazing, but you won't get many true keeper phenotypes from greenhouse fem seeds.
> ...


So what u recommend? 
See I'm perpetual and this 3 has fucked me right up thy I got 3 L's clones that been veg 6. Week now n to big for flower chamber gonna given away to my buddy he sort me out when there done I hope he has better luck then me 
Got to be 7to9 weeker and not to stretchy/wild in flower?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> So what u recommend?
> See I'm perpetual and this 3 has fucked me right up thy I got 3 L's clones that been veg 6. Week now n to big for flower chamber gonna given away to my buddy he sort me out when there done I hope he has better luck then me
> Got to be 7to9 weeker and not to stretchy/wild in flower?


Breeders Boutique
B.O.G seeds
O.G. Raskal
Bodhi
UKORG
Mr Nice

Also will depend on what kind of smoke/taste you are after?


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Somat fruity/lemon/strawberry or sweet? Deco can't be harsh tho my throats fucked from about 10 j a day for years got tonsillitis now ffs

Edit and I mean 7 weekTo 9week flower from flip


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> The neogeo games where amazing ... metal slug , king of fighters etc...


loved metal slug


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I stuck the skunk91 in 12/12 from seed for a quick smoke n it just grew n grew m grew ... it got to about 3 ft then started to flower fuckin strange


i wanna see these pics man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Atari was pong/ tanks space invaders


loved Atari


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

growlab420 said:


> Isn't kindergarten German??
> 
> And how can you be at a school that calls itself Pre-School. That's seems a little backward I'm my book..
> 
> ...


kinder is small or something isn't lol didn't click always thought ya k but they did steal alot admit for themselves chips are Belgium apple pis ain't America....let's not get


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Mail bizzle


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

actually it was quite cool in there today, 74 just before lights off. fucking sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

74c is a bit high..oh I forgot you're American


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

i know ya going to say i worry to much i dont know what im doing wrong only given 10ml A&B in 10lt of water and only given 500ml of water temp between 20-25 good air flow the indica looks to me like a bit of nitrogen def but not sure about the others


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> So what u recommend?
> See I'm perpetual and this 3 has fucked me right up thy I got 3 L's clones that been veg 6. Week now n to big for flower chamber gonna given away to my buddy he sort me out when there done I hope he has better luck then me
> Got to be 7to9 weeker and not to stretchy/wild in flower?


Attitude, Cannazon, Castle Marijuana seeds, and Single Seed Centre

I recommend, if you can get them, Animal Cookies, Chocolate Hashberry, Chernobyl, goji og, grape stomper, chemdawg (any of them).


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Swear am Marvin can't wait for the Sunday roast the peg makes it good man Lil bit of everything


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i know ya going to say i worry to much i dont know what im doing wrong only given 10ml A&B in 10lt of water and only given 500ml of water temp between 20-25 good air flow the indica looks to me like a bit of nitrogen def but not sure about the others



if you are in coco you should be working up to 4ml a l on plants those size now. and yes you worry too fucking much, keep vegging those plants out and they will start growing nice big healthy 5-7 fingered leaves very soon.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i know ya going to say i worry to much i dont know what im doing wrong only given 10ml A&B in 10lt of water and only given 500ml of water temp between 20-25 good air flow the indica looks to me like a bit of nitrogen def but not sure about the others


10ml/10L= 1ml/L, you need to be at 3ml/L min going up to 5-6ml/L max with the canna generally


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

so its lack of the canna thats why they look lim


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> so its lack of the canna thats why they look lim


yup basically you are underfeeding them, bump it up to 40ml/10L n go from there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Shirburn gotta nice nutes.. Oops


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

That's the rosin tech I did one.little bud last night and got fuck all but it was a.small fluffy one tho


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2015)

don't get hash on the mrs hair straighteners now, that would take some explaining!.

bubbleman got some lovely looking stuff from dry sift he had.


you not see your shout out lax?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Shirburn gotta nice nutes.. Oops


You really either need A) more drugs, or B) less drugs, getting very hard to understand you these days mate, might have to give you Ice`s position as chief twaddle typer lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

My screens cracked n it's a touch screen n I am smoking alot of pot hut that's normal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeh bubble man and his weird mate john berferlo they make some lovely looming stuff all full melt as well bet its tasty as.fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

What I'd mean ot say was "shit I forgot to mix nutes for tonight's feed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Or c)profit


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

d) Aids


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's the rosin tech I did one.little bud last night and got fuck all but it was a.small fluffy one tho


whats that pipe thing he is smoking at the end?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

the reason is i went to 15 mil and that seem to be when the problem started ive not watered that much because im going by the wight of the pot and it didnt seem heavy so watering ever 4-5 days it seems


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

ive gone from 1 extrem to the other last crop was over feeding now under ffs 


just watered them now with 35ml or each


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> d) Aids


I'm white


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

It would take a while pressing nugs to get a decent amount though wouldnt it?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 29, 2015)

one cuppa coffee and you'll have a stack of paper folds done. can you crush handfuls of nuggets for a few grams, yes i cann. NO solvent,


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Couple lemon skunk in veg


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> It would take a while pressing nugs to get a decent amount though wouldnt it?


Wud rather smoke them go further


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 29, 2015)

green crk knock-off, r.dankness vale-vale bag seed.
nev. wreck male makes nice saty progeny. maybe S1.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

every one taken the piss now putting there photos up of there good looking plants lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Dude stop complaining it's a learning curve these lads been growing donkeys chill the beans n enjoy what u do that's th most important thing, if u don't like growing pot ur not gonna do it muvh longer


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

You guys really should check the zon out they have a lot of exotic hybrids. 

http://cannazon.com


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> every one taken the piss now putting there photos up of there good looking plants lol


Mate just look at some of my 1st posts you will laugh it really is a learning curve you gotta make mistakes to get better


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

newl said:


> whats that pipe thing he is smoking at the end?


Its just a normal rig but he's got a d nail or e nail not sure what they're called....they're expensive but you don't need a torch for em you just plug it in the mains let.it heat up and it stays what temp u like they're about $400 tho lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2015)

not complaining dude just have a laugh

ill get there sooner or later


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesus I've still some of my orezzy bizzle imma pop tonight well hit in my bong. Vals use to be good till dabs cane along


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> not complaining dude just have a laugh
> 
> ill get there sooner or later


not like the Gfs will listen may as well complain here n get abuse from us than getting nicked for abusing her


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.d-nail.com/default.asp


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

I hate when idiots say its a weed it can grow itself without help, anyone that says that shit is full of shit and has no idea what they are talking about.

There is this troll "King Arthur", he goes around on all these forums and says what seeds he is going to buy, what he is growing but never has pics, tries to tell others how they should grow.

dumb ass tried to tell me how to grow in hydro when that is all I have ever done for over a decade and told me you don't need any nutes, or a ppm/ph meter or check the temp of your water and he uses tap instead RO water or distilled water.

he must have one sticky gunked up slimey ass reservoir, and he says he never changes his rez and that is bullshitttttt!!!!

His ppm's would be through the roof and his ph would be way the fuck off.

I could see going without a ppm meter but not without a ph meter or changing your reservoir or being stupid and using tap water.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I hate when idiots say its a weed it can grow itself without help, anyone that says that shit is full of shit and has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> There is this troll "King Arthur", he goes around on all these forums and says what seeds he is going to buy, what he is growing but never has pics, tries to tell others how they should grow.
> 
> ...


hes a troll fuk him


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 29, 2015)

just here to learn,
i check the ego at the door when poss.

let the ph drift no big deal. organic soil mix allows to forget precise dialing-in, set the bottled nutes dwn for a few yrs. throw some reverse osmosis on em, takes one second. silica and cal mag, or molasses maybe.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

We should stary taking bets on how long noobs stay posting as consistently like the regs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just here to learn,
> i check the ego at the door when poss.
> 
> let the ph drift no big deal. organic soil mix allows to forget precise dialing-in, set the bottled nutes dwn for a few yrs. throw some reverse osmosis on em, takes one second. silica and cal mag, or molasses maybe.


I found that organic soil is very forgiving pH wise but not so coco, used to make aact every day never pHed it was worried about killing benes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2015)

lost at bowling (badly) ditched the birds, Sunday sesh right the fuck on.

weed cookies have mysterious worn off with a beak full of naughty...


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just here to learn,
> i check the ego at the door when poss.
> 
> let the ph drift no big deal. organic soil mix allows to forget precise dialing-in, set the bottled nutes dwn for a few yrs. throw some reverse osmosis on em, takes one second. silica and cal mag, or molasses maybe.


Maybe in soil but not hydro, ph gets to off in hydro your plants are dead with in hours.


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

In soil you can get away with out pens n Shit but defo not hydro not even with the so called canna aqua ph set and leave yeah like Fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeh I'm sure a snout full would perk you up in no time like haha.....I've got about 2 grams of sap that's been de carbed and lost all its flavour was thinking of whacking it in some flapjack or something


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

I ph my coco feeds at around 9.8 .... try it and watch the massive buds come  

Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

U guys always make me want fucking to go on agora wtf ur the worst Don n newuserlol... Especially newuserlol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 29, 2015)

Good wins for N.I and scotland hope we can pull sumtin outta the bag against poland


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Especially Poland..cunts


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Especially Poland..cunts


Dnt let yorkie hear ya


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh that one was most certainly directed at him...frequenting polish shops n all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Them polish shops are gash I went in one a few years back when we were working in London I got what I thought was just orange juice turns out it was orange and mint!!! fuckin mingin man i was proper thirsty as well and took a reet big gulp lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually love polish shops have a load of polish mates their actually alright gf loves it cuz they sell alot of German related stuff it's cheap n their fired meat counters a legendary


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Them polish shops are gash I went in one a few years back when we were working in London I got what I thought was just orange juice turns out it was orange and mint!!! fuckin mingin man i was proper thirsty as well and took a reet big gulp lol


I bought a chocolate bar. ... it was with the normal choc bars ... looked like it had carmel in like a twix .... was it fuck it had sherry or whiskey or some shit prop horrible especially when it was middle of summer and id left me snap at home n scrapped 50p out my car for something lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nah I'm not too Roy on it all I'm not non of it quite tastes right lol.....another night we slammed a shit load of blocks down so the gaffa took us for dinner a fuckin polish gaff most expensive thing was a fiver lol I had batterd chicken potatoes and some weird fuckin cabbage salad I ate the taytas half the chicken it was gash so I just turned all me salad and shit upside down on me plate gaffa didn't know what to say


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Foxtailed lemon skunk was onabout


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Polish shops are taking over in my area


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

There's not one in my area but drive 2 mile in to town and there's shit loads....good luck to any that decide to set up stall round ere haha


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> There's not one in my area but drive 2 mile in to town and there's shit loads....good luck to any that decide to set up stall round ere haha


That's what u fwt 3 year ago but it happened slowly but surely lol

Edit I ment i


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Foxtailed lemon skunk was onabout View attachment 3383455View attachment 3383457


Looks good man. Are those buds airy or dense? Looks dense seeing how fat the top colas are. Kind of reminds of the chem dog 4 I just harvested and is now curing.

Chemdawg is skunk#1 x Mazar (unkown indica)


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Looks good man. Are those buds airy or dense? Looks dense seeing how fat the top colas are. Kind of reminds of the chem dog 4 I just harvested and is now curing.
> 
> Chemdawg is skunk#1 x Mazar (unkown indica)


They fluffy jenks bit let down tbh seen has she was the stinkiest one not as much crystal either tbh 
An what a mission trimming is


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

@zedd


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Foxtailed lemon skunk was onabout View attachment 3383455View attachment 3383457


How do you keep em so short? having real trouble just recently keeping anything below about 4-5ft, think its either the new coolhood or bulb im using


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Mar 29, 2015)

Anybody Recommend the best 600/400hps bulb , I've got a 400 sunmaster & a 600 omega in atm. Not paying stupid bucks for em though or r they all a much of a muchness ?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

just had an idea on that roisin method, why not scale it up and use abig sheet of parchment a load of buds or even schwagg and steam iron the fukker must yield a bit more in a oner?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Anybody Recommend the best 600/400hps bulb , I've got a 400 sunmaster & a 600 omega in atm. Not paying stupid bucks for em though or r they all a much of a muchness ?


Philips son t mate for yield


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

btw wf I didn't like the sunmaster dual spec


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

anyone else using 400vDE?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just had an idea on that roisin method, why not scale it up and use abig sheet of parchment a load of buds or even schwagg and steam iron the fukker must yield a bit more in a oner?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2015)

[QUOTE zedd, post: 11455282, member: 722065"]just had an idea on that roisin method, why not scale it up and use abig sheet of parchment a load of buds or even schwagg and steam iron the fukker must yield a bit more in a oner?[/QUOTE]

Yeh theres a few vids on YouTube where there using t shirt presses and doing about a half o at a time....in tried it last night with a little bud and got fuck all Lol maybe I should of used a bigger nug and higher temps? I'll try it again next when I crop as I've only got a lil bit of percy left now


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Anybody Recommend the best 600/400hps bulb , I've got a 400 sunmaster & a 600 omega in atm. Not paying stupid bucks for em though or r they all a much of a muchness ?


depending on how big your grow is I would say the 400w, and if it is a small indoor grow 250w because the plants can only take in so much light. You do use an MH bulb for veg and an HPS for flower right?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

@ yorkie @zedd might be of interest to you 2

https://www.rollitup.org/t/peer-review-is-corrupt-as-publisher-retracts-43-scientific-papers.865734/


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> How do you keep em so short? having real trouble just recently keeping anything below about 4-5ft, think its either the new coolhood or bulb im using


Lots of lst during the stretch that's it


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

I have multiple pics on this one. My buddy has an accidental hybrid of goji og x chernobyl. The goji og hermied and got pollinated by the chernobyl thus ending up with about 40 beans. I also have a shot of dry ice kief which is blonde as shit meaning potent as shit. I also have a bonsai mom for cuts of the accidental cross now called sector7G and you can see the cuts taken from her and how well the roots are doing in the clone chamber plus some pressed kief as well. And a bud I ground up a while ago of some Green Crack sitting on top of my space case grinder. A pic of some BHO amber/shatter that was bought at a dispensary and some airy jack herer buds. Some caramels made with canna butter. A jar of GC curing


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just had an idea on that roisin method, why not scale it up and use abig sheet of parchment a load of buds or even schwagg and steam iron the fukker must yield a bit more in a oner?


May try this soon
Would it work with fresh buds??


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

You can only post ten pics so this one is one of my favorite garden pics, so fuck that troll trying to tell me how to run my hydro and some pics of the garden at different stages


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Lots of lst during the stretch that's it


yeah ive been very lazy with regards to that recently, hard finding the time to get in there when the kids aint awake lol

Now uve saifd that i think im gna do some practice on the SLH that just cracked, get my hand back in


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah ive been very lazy with regards to that recently, hard finding the time to get in there when the kids aint awake lol
> 
> Now uve saifd that i think im gna do some practice on the SLH that just cracked, get my hand back in


Yeah start when is still a seedling n flexible just don't snap it lol I've had plants completely horizontal at the end un topped my kids think their flowers lol

Just realised they are


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

I have heard of people taking ABV, left over vaped bud and putting it in ice cream or a shake and getting straight wacked out their head from it. I sent the wife to get some oreo cookie shakes and I am going to add 1.5 grams of ABV to it and see how that goes.


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

If u want a good yield n height issues ya should do a square scrog matching ya light spread in a 1.2 tent 600 what 4 plant scrog dwc best I ever got was 22oz that pic in my avatar is a scrog a did


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah ive been very lazy with regards to that recently, hard finding the time to get in there when the kids aint awake lol
> 
> Now uve saifd that i think im gna do some practice on the SLH that just cracked, get my hand back in


hairdryer on cool or spare inline fan and blast em for a few mins 2x daily til they look fuked, fattens the stems up nice, big stems big buds imo


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> If u want a good yield n height issues ya should do a square scrog matching ya light spread in a 1.2 tent 600 what 4 plant scrog dwc best I ever got was 22oz that pic in my avatar is a scrog a did


Or get you some liquid kool bloom and dry kool bloom it works wonders I swear by it. use the liquid kool bloom the entire stage of flower and then use the dry and liquid the last couple of weeks and your buds will blow up, I use them on every grow.

http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Liquid-Fertilizers-1-Quart/dp/B002DV8TBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427663820&sr=8-1&keywords=liquid+kool+bloom

http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-KoolBloom-Gardening-2-2-Ounce/dp/B001IA1OU6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427663912&sr=8-1&keywords=dry+kool+bloom


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hairdryer on cool or spare inline fan and blast em for a few mins 2x daily til they look fuked, fattens the stems up nice, big stems big buds imo


no worries on that front its already in front of a 12" floor standing fan lmao, albeit a distance away


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

[


R1b3n4 said:


> no worries on that front its already in front of a 12" floor standing fan lmao, albeit a distance away


im trying to grow exo without sticks so its silicon and wind stress training in stretch, haven't achieved it yet but workin on it lol


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Or get you some liquid kool bloom and dry kool bloom it works wonders I swear by it. use the liquid kool bloom the entire stage of flower and then use the dry and liquid the last couple of weeks and your buds will blow up, I use them on every grow.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Liquid-Fertilizers-1-Quart/dp/B002DV8TBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427663820&sr=8-1&keywords=liquid kool bloom
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-KoolBloom-Gardening-2-2-Ounce/dp/B001IA1OU6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427663912&sr=8-1&keywords=dry kool bloom


Are they boosters? 
U know all my time growing all I've ever used was A and B an a Lil calmax if needed.
It was everyone on riu put me off saying they a waste of money but guess not if u vouching for them ur plants look very nice tbh


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

That kool bloom dry looks super strong


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

Dry KoolBloom is packed with the potency your plants prefer in the final stages of flowering for raging weight gain and ripening to perfection. The ingredients that make Dry KoolBloom unique will make your fruits swell, while exponentially increasing the production of essential oils and floral fragrance. Dry KoolBloom is rich in phosphorous and potassium, fortified by our own secret ingredients. This blend enhances production of essential oils and fragrances by mildly stressing plants during the formation of fruits and flowers. Dry KoolBloom is used during the second phase of reproductive growth in conjunction with Liquid KoolBloom, which is used at the start of flowering.


Liquid Kool Bloom is a bulking agent that goes way beyond other bloom boosters. Enriched with stress reducing vitamins and nutrient transporting acids, it promotes heavy production of essential oils, fantastic flavors and increases fruiting and flower development. Liquid Kool Bloom should be used at the start of the reproductive cycle initiating larger, heavier fruits and flowers. During the last two weeks, use dry Kool Bloom for an additional bloom boost and to facilitate ripening.


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 29, 2015)

makka said:


> That kool bloom dry looks super strong


i love it and swear by it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> [
> 
> im trying to grow exo without sticks so its silicon and wind stress training in stretch, haven't achieved it yet but workin on it lol


lol i dont know anyone thats ever achieved it without 4 fans n 60000 bamboo canes lmao

Get a Gringo instead of the Exo, stalks are like carbide coated bamboo lmao


----------



## makka (Mar 29, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> i love it and swear by it


Will be trying next round albeit at small doses at first lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2015)

and while were at it lets not forget the national anthem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2015)

so ended up sniffed up talking to a family off goggle box in my local. Gilbey family sound peeps lads liked a line. I didn't know who they were mind til my lass told me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

Woop woop bday soon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2015)

David bowie blaring at 6am few vals n morning coffee...ssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## growlab420 (Mar 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 10ml/10L= 1ml/L, you need to be at 3ml/L min going up to 5-6ml/L max with the canna generally


Yep. It should be around 50-60ml to 10lts. Are your stems going a little red'ish/purple? If so they need more food in the nutrient mix, probably a lack of nitrogen. You can buy just nitrogen from the canna mono range. I think is applied at a ratio of 1-2ml per litter

Peace.
GrowLab420.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Now fucking lady Madonna gonna be a sweet day guys.. All on the radio!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


>


loved that game


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2015)

growlab420 said:


> Yep. It should be around 50-60ml to 10lts. Are your stems going a little red'ish/purple? If so they need more food in the nutrient mix, probably a lack of nitrogen. You can buy just nitrogen from the canna mono range. I think is applied at a ratio of 1-2ml per litter
> 
> Peace.
> GrowLab420.


yeh main stem purple i just put it down to temp dropping at night i fed them 35mil of a&b last night so just seeing how they go over next few days


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2015)

yeh tony hawks was good they tried copping it with that matt hoffsmans bmx that wasnt as good tho


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Was the playlist that was savage.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2015)

there was loads of good games out bk in he day lol makes me feel old


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

In fairness I'd say im the youngest here n I still like retro shit good times


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> loved that game


Don't get me started lol


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

growlab420 said:


> Yep. It should be around 50-60ml to 10lts. Are your stems going a little red'ish/purple? If so they need more food in the nutrient mix, probably a lack of nitrogen. You can buy just nitrogen from the canna mono range. I think is applied at a ratio of 1-2ml per litter
> 
> Peace.
> GrowLab420.


Have u used the mono range?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 30, 2015)

makka said:


> Have u used the mono range?


Yorkie uses a lot of the mono bottles if i remember rightly


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yorkie uses a lot of the mono bottles if i remember rightly


Will check out his stuff


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

Cant wait to not be skint ! Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> In fairness I'd say im the youngest here n I still like retro shit good times


Dnt think so grandad ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2015)

yeh im 31 this year man


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2015)

makka said:


> Foxtailed lemon skunk was onabout View attachment 3383455View attachment 3383457


is that a council Diy Bucket bubbler mate lol
great idea thou at least it come in handy for something ay


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt think so grandad ha


ur 26 right?....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Took a load of pics of my mates retro collection but think I've some sort of ban on won't let me upload just reloads main screen


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Some of em games go for 40e..yup just poor connection or site my apologies  + still


----------



## Kalam38 (Mar 30, 2015)

just started my first, got a purple nurple up to day 6, and germinated 2x white widow, 2x royal blue cheese. will get some pics up at a later time.

got sick of the grind having to go buy it, 1.4-2g for 20, ounces in range of 200-320 nothing ever cured at all, always life in the bud, only so much a man can take before he has enough of that shit.

end the prohibition!


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ur 26 right?....


i am


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Same as me me a pomps 31 in a few months stepping into the old mans world now fella lol.....its mad how much difference there is in today's games not just graphics and all that but how easy they are nowerdays I remember back in the day games were hard as fuck shit would take u ages to complete nowerdays you can blast thru a game in a day or two


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Same as me me a pomps 31 in a few months stepping into the old mans world now fella lol.....its mad how much difference there is in today's games not just graphics and all that but how easy they are nowerdays I remember back in the day games were hard as fuck shit would take u ages to complete nowerdays you can blast thru a game in a day or two


true dat bro true dat but a blast playing in a Propper stoned session


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 30, 2015)

33 in a few fucking days lol

aint a great fan of birthdays, celebrating being a year closer to death!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Mine soon 2 but my shits slick


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Same as me me a pomps 31 in a few months stepping into the old mans world now fella lol.....its mad how much difference there is in today's games not just graphics and all that but how easy they are nowerdays I remember back in the day games were hard as fuck shit would take u ages to complete nowerdays you can blast thru a game in a day or two


that's old man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2015)

yeh lol think my first games consol was the nintendo then master system 1 then i got the 2 then the meaga drive then the 2 then the super nintendo then ps1 ps2 ps3 360 ps4


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

You'll be pushin daisys soon rambo haha.....I think they aught to bring a new micro.machines out that would make a sick with today's graphics


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Your missing some vital consoles like the Dreamcast N64 and sega saturn lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 30, 2015)

34 in a month lol


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> is that a council Diy Bucket bubbler mate lol
> great idea thou at least it come in handy for something ay


haha yeah it is got about 6 of them


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2015)

makka said:


> haha yeah it is got about 6 of them


sweet what size air pump do u use in those and how many air stones


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You'll be pushin daisys soon rambo haha.....I think they aught to bring a new micro.machines out that would make a sick with today's graphics


i think thet did? mivro machines v3??? cud be wrong class game tho


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your missing some vital consoles like the Dreamcast N64 and sega saturn lol


ohhhh the transition to 3d bet no one remembers atari jaguar??
ps1 graphics long before ps1


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sweet what size air pump do u use in those and how many air stones


600 ltr min split between two buckets each they work quite well qnd 2 bar stones per bucket


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your missing some vital consoles like the Dreamcast N64 and sega saturn lol


next time at the mothers you'll see a mother fucking Atari n all em badboys 2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

makka said:


> ohhhh the transition to 3d bet no one remembers atari jaguar??
> ps1 graphics long before ps1


i do they use it in dentist offices Google it ppl


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i do they use it in dentist offices Google it ppl


dental offices? what for???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

When she failed being the genius. He sold em all to the dental association for a different t purpose of course


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Also got a birthday this week, I'll be 29+2 lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.tested.com/art/makers/457446-10-inventive-new-uses-obsolete-technology/item/atari-jaguar-dental-camera/


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> When she failed being the genius. He sold em all to the dental association for a different t purpose of course


mad that! did they change the shell tho? n kept the hardware?

edit just seen crazy that i wouldnt ever of recognised


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2015)

Next time you're at the dentist have a look you'll see a real jaguar lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

What's the haps with ag not been able to get on for a couple of days now....Mrs came home with some menthol crystals for her cold the stuff ooks like crystal meth


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What's the haps with ag not been able to get on for a couple of days now....Mrs came home with some menthol crystals for her cold the stuff ooks like crystal meth


good stuff that chrystal stuff burns ya eyes if u use to much tho


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

Pics  
Skunk91


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

GG#4


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

Nl#5 x g13/hp88


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2015)

oh yeh 007 on 64 was ace and the Atari was my first one i think with space invaders


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

lmfao some guy said to me ya know they putin smack on bud i said mate if they did that they would fucking lose money! no way people believe anyfin now adays


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2015)

makka said:


> lmfao some guy said to me ya know they putin smack on bud i said mate if they did that they would fucking lose money! no way people believe anyfin now adays


sounds nice actually but the smell omg


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

I've had one bloke try and tell me "they feed it E to make it stronger" lmao some folk just have shit for brains


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

Are my pics working or no one gives a fuck? Lol


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sounds nice actually but the smell omg


i think it smells like fish lol


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Pics
> Skunk91


that big one looks the shit i aint ever seen structure so symetrical


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes very nice robbo looks like the sideways growing techs working alright for ya lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yes very nice robbo looks like the sideways growing techs working alright for ya lol


Its ya monitor  lol


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Its ya monitor  lol


shit man was thinking how the fuck that work then??? then realised!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

That skunk91 is the 12/12 from seed that wont fuckin finish


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2015)

makka said:


> shit man was thinking how the fuck that work then??? then realised!


Hahaha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeh but them long finishers normally always pay up with flavour and high


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2015)

You get on ag yet ghetto?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Just had 2 nice fat dabs feel fucked now lol the 2nd one got me choking all over the show


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

[QUOTEMastergrow, post: 11458276, member: 265104"]You get on ag yet ghetto?[/QUOTE]

No just tried again and still no luck


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just had 2 nice fat dabs feel fucked now lol the 2nd one got me choking all over the show


Was just watchin that roisin video again, I want some lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not too convinced on it some of it does look nice tho and its suppose to be tasty but surely u yield more using butane? The straightners my Mrs has got a a bit thin she needs to get some nice wide ones lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm not too convinced on it some of it does look nice tho and its suppose to be tasty but surely u yield more using butane? The straightners my Mrs has got a a bit thin she needs to get some nice wide ones lol


I don't know much about concentrates and shit m8....just interested me cos it looked easy as fuck lol....the George foreman with heat settings could work


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 30, 2015)

How far bak is this video ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Yeh it does look easy they say it works best with small hard nugs....George foreman grills ain't flat plated tho are they? U need a nice flat surface to get a good solid press on em when I crop next I am gonna give it a go with half oz or so maybe more cuz this sour kush x deep blue has no smell whatsoever now lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh it does look easy they say it works best with small hard nugs....George foreman grills ain't flat plated tho are they? U need a nice flat surface to get a good solid press on em when I crop next I am gonna give it a go with half oz or so maybe more cuz this sour kush x deep blue has no smell whatsoever now lol


steam iron and baking paper....booosh, dabtime


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeh I'll give it a go when I chop next see what I can get the Mrs has got a steam iron as well lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

there's loads of others but this is one is f the shorter ones


irish4:20 said:


> How far bak is this video ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't stop me sen sniffing the jakes it smells so sweet man lemon grapefruit bubblegum and its loving heavy nutes and heavy terps


----------



## mdjenks (Mar 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> How do you keep em so short? having real trouble just recently keeping anything below about 4-5ft, think its either the new coolhood or bulb im using


Top the shit out of the plant and it will stay squat but you will get a bush with lots of colas


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @yorkie, thought you might like a read of this, apparently your vaccines cause autism thingy has been shot down....
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/vaccination-versus-autism-study-professor-guy-eslick-tells-why-hes-taking-on-the-scaremongers/story-fneuzlbd-1226929208418
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/it-is-not-okay-to-run-an-article-written-by-the-head-of-the-anti-vaccination-lobby-there-is-no-debate/story-fneuzlbd-1227279466582



Not when the ex head of the CDC and then head of Merck admits it on live TV it hasn't.

Not when the US and UK government's both have compensation funds set up exclusively for it it hasn't (and paid out!)

Not when Rubella being the earliest cause ever known is a component as a LIVE virus it hasn't.



And certainly not by a guy with a PhD in statistics comparing a handful of old papers on an Australian blog it hasn't!



Dude that reminds me of the Mrs coming and saying.....

Her: "look, weed does cause schizophrenia".

Me: "says who, show me the report so I can read it properly"

Her: "Oh there's no paper, it's an article in the Daily Mail written by a scientist"



.....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

makka said:


> ohhhh the transition to 3d bet no one remembers atari jaguar??
> ps1 graphics long before ps1


Yeah I had one, they were shit.

The graphics were no where near that of the PlayStation and it was released only the year before.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

growlab420 said:


> Are your stems going a little red'ish/purple? If so they need more food in the nutrient mix, probably a lack of nitrogen.


No.

Purple stems/lines are caused by low PH locking out Phosphorus.

Up your PH and the Purpling/lines will grow out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not when the ex head of the CDC and then head of Merck admits it on live TV it hasn't.
> 
> Not when the US and UK government's both have compensation funds set up exclusively for it it hasn't (and paid out!)
> 
> ...


"scientists" women lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I had one, they were shit.
> 
> The graphics were no where near that of the PlayStation and it was released only the year before.


u see my post on them.being sold to dental association fun read


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> u see my post on them.being sold to dental association fun read


Not yet, I'm catching up on 800+ posts.


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I had one, they were shit.
> 
> The graphics were no where near that of the PlayStation and it was released only the year before.


Looking back I take it back lol wasn't that bad tho still ps1 is better graphics tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Can anyone remember paperboy? That was a sick game too


First video game I ever bought brand new from a shop.

On cassette for the ZX Spectrum 48k and it cost £8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

makka said:


> Looking back I take it back lol wasn't that bad tho still ps1 is better graphics tbh


AVP and Doom were the best 2 games.


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

I used to hate waiting for the games to load n when it said error or some shit arghhh


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> AVP and Doom were the best 2 games.


By far on that console


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> AVP and Doom were the best 2 games.


sure doom was basically castle woolfenstein wasn't it or same creators but yeah god mode lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> when is some cunt gonna kill the classic games convo and say; me and my little bro used to play pong, was legendary.
> 
> how simple games used to be and how much they entertained, now it is the complete opposite, they create a game like gta 5 where you can pretty much do anything in a simulated world and it holds your attention for about five seconds. maybe thats why we are all fucked in the head, we have TOO MANY choices in life these days.
> 
> anyway my plants are looking great so i'm not too depressed today, only like 8 weeks til harvest lol


Me and a couple of pals have emulators of all the old consoles on our PC's (free download), the games are still hard as fuck. 

My personal favourites are the Alex Kidd games on the Master System.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

makka said:


> I used to hate waiting for the games to load n when it said error or some shit arghhh


n u blow at it or half ways through loooool


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me and a couple of pals have emulators of all the old consoles on our PC's (free download), the games are still hard as fuck.
> 
> My personal favourites are the Alex Kidd games on the Master System.


love alex kid, yeah I've em emulators 2 take up fuck all space tbh but still now the same lol next time I'm at mom's I'll show u boys my collection if u ever finished alex the kid turns out ur dad was testing u or something lol


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> love alex kid, yeah I've em emulators 2 take up fuck all space tbh but still now the same lol next time I'm at mom's I'll show u boys my collection if u ever finished alex the kid turns out ur dad was testing u or something lol


U kno I never finished that game!
I getting it on now lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> sure doom was basically castle woolfenstein wasn't it or same creators but yeah god mode lol


No mate, not even remotely.

Doom was the first proper First Person Shooter and developed by ID Software.

The best version so far is without a doubt Doom 3.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 31, 2015)

I play my emulators with an Xbox One pad.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

makka said:


> U kno I never finished that game!
> I getting it on now lol


took donkeys to pass to woods level but u get use to it remember to go underground first level (can't believe I remember all these n the red. Ar at the start lol n rings n shit man I'm playing it after my workout on the real damn consol fuck ue emulators


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I play my emulators with an Xbox One pad.


Ps2 pad me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate, not even remotely.
> 
> Doom was the first proper First Person Shooter and developed by ID Software.
> 
> The best version so far is without a doubt Doom 3.


source is wiki yeah same company n all they did alot


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> took donkeys to pass to woods level but u get use to it remember to go underground first level (can't believe I remember all these n the red. Ar at the start lol n rings n shit man I'm playing it after my workout on the real damn consol fuck ue emulators


Lmao can u remember what cheat this was for

Up down left right a b c + start


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Sonic...I've a fucking Atari at home.lads come.on n some of those sega games k posted are still worth 40+ quid o line...I'm lame as lame gets. wait no sonic was up down left right a+start together on opening credits


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sonic...I've a fucking Atari at home.lads come.on n some of those sega games k posted are still worth 40+ quid o line...I'm lame as lame gets


Lol got in one


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

No we were wrong till it clicked looool


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

Hahaha true true


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a better source @Yorkshireman on the woolfenstein thing...good read bit geekyhttp://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/198783/monsters_from_the_id_the_making_.php?print=1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Hardest codes to remember were foe the fatalities in mortal combat lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

That's Me happy for today even tho i ordered a black barrel fuck it tho its already been seasoned and broke in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Co granulation goodluck remembering.today lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeh u know the one man I've had 3 and that's me for a bit mate lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

I've still a dab left tbh lol saving it for house later nearly finished it...he not only makes music references but I got a few geeves n worsted ones in there very well written bar his great memory popping all em pills lolwell happy I'd taken a few days off the diazast weekffeeling grand think they actuallyhhelped my heart I'd use to get random palpation's not it's gone..i did eat 14 foe the walking dead qe 7 then my 7 to last me the week loool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've still got a dab left then the rest just pretty much fizzled me out lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3384878 That's Me happy for today even tho i ordered a black barrel fuck it tho its already been seasoned and broke in lol


use it a bit, i'm sure she'll blacken up no problem lol


and relax i am still expecting my video reply you slag! you got a shout out in my last vid did you miss it or something?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeh I'll put a pick of me old one up its mingin man needs a proper good clean with some iso and salt


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2015)

afternoon all, just getting sortef for a messy night in with the missus n some purple batteries lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Mail bizzle hope it's not 2 short a notice since ur shit faced bur just to let u know whenever u come around lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2015)

nice one bina! I wanted them but they were pricey as, worth it though they're probably about the only one's I'd trust that are 200mg. rest are all second press lower mg bullshit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2015)

ordered 25 wifi's off this vendor cutebitch. hasn't been around for 4 days order's pending not shipped I've cancelled the trade and the funds are still in escrow thank fuck. I've started the resolution process so god knows how long admin will take to sort it. fuckedoff.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> use it a bit, i'm sure she'll blacken up no problem lol
> 
> 
> and relax i am still expecting my video reply you slag! you got a shout out in my last vid did you miss it or something?


well i hit the luuuuudes in my grow room that was my fan if u could hear it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

But the sms shit never passes 25.1


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one bina! I wanted them but they were pricey as, worth it though they're probably about the only one's I'd trust that are 200mg. rest are all second press lower mg bullshit.


 lol these have been sitting in my kitchen drawer now for over 6months lmao 1st night with no kids since new baby was born nearly a year ago lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2015)

careful that's how baby number 2 happens to a lot of peeps!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Jinx... Bet he's gagging for another baby


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Wank agora


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 31, 2015)

CANNABINOID TEMPERATURE GUIDE

The range of temperature in which all cannabinoids evaporate lies between 157 and 220 degrees Celsius. As all cannabinoids have different boiling points, vaporizing the same bowl of herb at different temperatures will generate different results. In general, there‘s two main effects which we will call the “buzz high” and the “body high”. As mentioned above, lower temperatures will have more of a heady effect, whilst higher temperatures will have a more body load effect.

Note: Although some of the following cannabinoids require temperatures above 200 degrees Celsius to evaporate, setting a vaporizer to that temperature runs the risk of causing combustion, which should be avoided.

THC - 157 °C.
The most famous cannabinoid. It has both euphoric and analgesic effects, inducing a great sense of relaxation.

CBD - 160 - 180 °C.
The cannabinoid most sought after by medical users for its vast array of medicinal applications. It partly counters the effects of THC, effectively countering feelings of anxiety and paranoia.

Delta-8-THC - 175 – 178 °C.
This cannabinoid is very similar to THC, but it is more stable and less psychoactive. It has great anti-vomiting properties.

CBN - 185 °C.
CBN is often found in quite small amounts, however, its effects can still be felt. It breaks down THC and is highly associated with a sedative effect.

CBC - 220 °C.
This cannabinoid has anti-inflammatory and anti-fungal properties.

THCV - 220 °C.
THCV has been shown to moderate the psychoactive effects of THC, but more research is required.

Combustion: Dry weed can begin to combust at around 200 °C. The maximum heat weed can take before starting to burn is around 230 °C., depending on how humid it is.

FLAVONOIDS

Along with terpenoids, flavonoids are little known compared to the famed cannabinoids. Flavonoids are a large class of plant pigments that are sometimes referred to as Vitamin P. Terpenoids and Flavonoids are partly responsible for the looks, taste and smell of a particular strain. They are the reason we open the zip lock before we buy, because their smell reveals a lot about the character of the plant.

They are also thought to have secondary health benefits. The following outlines both the effects and the temperatures at which the flavonoids vaporize at.

Beta-sitosterol - 134 °C.
This flavonoid is thought to have anti-inflammatory qualities.

Apigenin - 178 °C.
Apigenin is thought to be estrogenic, anxiolytic and have anti-inflammatory properties.

Cannflavin A - 182 °C.
This flavonoid is a COX inhibitor.

Quercetin - 250 °C.
Quercetin is an antioxidant and anti-viral flavonoid. It boils at , well out of the cannabis vaporization temperatures.

TERPENOIDS

Terpenoids are structurally related to terpenes and are naturally occurring in a wide range of plants. In part, they contribute to what what gives plants their unique aromatic quality. The scent of cinnamon, cloves and menthol are examples of well known terpenoids. In fact, the strongest known naturally occurring psychedelic compound - Salvinorin A - is a terpenoid.

The following descriptions outline both the effects and boiling points of terpenoids.

Beta-caryophyllene - 199 °C.
Thought to be anti-inflammatory and anti-malarial.

Alpha-terpinol - 156 °C.
This terpenoid is an antioxidant, sedative, antibiotic and anti-malarial.

Beta-myrcene - 166- 168 °C.
This is analgesic, an antibiotic and anti-inflammatory.

Delta-3-carene - 168 °C.
This terpenoid has anti-inflammatory properties.

1,8-cineole - 176 °C.
1,8-cineole increase cerebral blood flow, acts as a stimulant, and is anti-viral, anti-inflammatory and an antibiotic.

D-limonene - 177 °C.
Perhaps surpringsingly, D-limonene appears naturally in cannabis. It has anti-mutagenic, antidepressant and immune system potentiating properties.

P-cymene - 177 °C.
P-cymene is an antibiotic and an anticandidal agent.

Linalool - 198 °C.
This is an antidepressant, sedative and immune system potentiator.

Terpinol-4-ol - 209 °C.
This is an antibiotic and an AChE inhibitor.

Borneol - 210 °C.
Borneol is an antibiotic.

Alpha-terpineol - 217 °C.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeh its been about 3 days I've not been able to get on I just keep getting proxy error thrown at me takin the piss now man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm on no bother just now?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

I still can't get on man just turned my orxy off and reset it and still won't let me on


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 31, 2015)

I cant get in agora either


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Same,keep refreshing proxy it's evo influx


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its been about 3 days I've not been able to get on I just keep getting proxy error thrown at me takin the piss now man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

I've just got on the sign in page but tthat's as far as its letting me go lol must be busy as fook man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Tis.nothing km there ik vals guy still seems dodgy think ill stick with my guy no point silly risks he's still not using pgp like n ove one drop left


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

New and old


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 31, 2015)

im on ag no probs, running smooth.

thats a cunt with the pills don, that petch from the UK looks worth a bash, them domino's where quality.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2015)

Yano that's just who i was looking at. Probably get ten doms and 10 of them blue chupachups


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

I still can't get on been really slow.....Yeh the dominoes are the bollocks man proper Lol the sort that get you stretching like a mongol and rubbing your hands all over the show haha


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2015)

Im so fucked off ... work should of payed me my last 2 weeks SSP today plus my holidays accrued from jan to now and they havnt payed me cus they say they have deducted a £200 training course and 50 quid parking float and thats it all .... wtf ... should be more than that. ... im owed at least 3-4 days holidays at £12 a hr ... and then 2 weeks ssp ontop .... that should be 600+ owed to me surely. ... any agree?


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2015)

how do you guys buy ya bitcoins? safely i best add lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im so fucked off ... work should of payed me my last 2 weeks SSP today plus my holidays accrued from jan to now and they havnt payed me cus they say they have deducted a £200 training course and 50 quid parking float and thats it all .... wtf ... should be more than that. ... im owed at least 3-4 days holidays at £12 a hr ... and then 2 weeks ssp ontop .... that should be 600+ owed to me surely. ... any agree?


if I am sick and cant work I earn fuk all, cant afford to be sick even tho I am permanently unsuited for work due to long term sickness imo, must be good to have an income whether u work or not?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2015)

I dont have a income whether i work or not . I have just left my job. They should of payed me my final 2 weels pay plus my accrued holidays but they havnt .....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I dont have a income whether i work or not . I have just left my job. They should of payed me my final 2 weels pay plus my accrued holidays but they havnt .....


sorry mate they are cunts then


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2015)

I accrue 1.66 days holiday pay a month so from jan to now they owe me almost 5 days holiday pay .. 8hrs a day at £12 a hr ... so they owe me £480ish just in holiday pay .... wankers


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I accrue 1.66 days holiday pay a month so from jan to now they owe me almost 5 days holiday pay .. 8hrs a day at £12 a hr ... so they owe me £480ish just in holiday pay .... wankers


go back to the jobs u did and cut the cables? gotta be woth a few grand in damage?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I've just knocked up some bho infused flapjack just got her in the oven now can't wait to try some.....the bho just melted into the warm butter no problem hopefully should be pretty potent


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

Bizzle n his oil finished mine wort itt
l
it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

She's done


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2015)

How much bho you put in that?,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not sure I didn't weigh it lol but I'd say about 4g I rekon its about 4-5 dabs per slice lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeh they do the trick my whole body feels stoned lol I'll try a slice on a fresh head 2morra morning


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I accrue 1.66 days holiday pay a month so from jan to now they owe me almost 5 days holiday pay .. 8hrs a day at £12 a hr ... so they owe me £480ish just in holiday pay .... wankers


Check ur contract,depending on how long u may be very qell entitled to fuck all


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

Are all people from Dublin this stupid or was it just the 3000 that attended this event??...aldo is going to rip this idiots head off!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are all people from Dublin this stupid or was it just the 3000 that attended this event??...aldo is going to rip this idiots head off!


Aldo is gonna loose so bad.. at first i taut aldo wud win but conor has got under his skin which i didn think he wud do ...

And just remember were here to take over


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Aldo is gonna loose so bad.. at first i taut aldo wud win but conor has got under his skin which i didn think he wud do ...
> 
> And just remember were here to take over


Lmfao you're one of those idiots aren't you? Have you seen aldo fight? I've seen mconner fight not impressive at all.. aldo is an animal..McConner wouldnt even beat Faber I don't know why they're feeding him to the sharks so early...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

Wankers n morning she's flying today robbie one I get off my gar arse


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are all people from Dublin this stupid or was it just the 3000 that attended this event??...aldo is going to rip this idiots head off!


Are all Americans this ignorant.. Wait nvm lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

And the crowd in Dublin was so stupid, even the kids sound drunk.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check ur contract,depending on how long u may be very qell entitled to fuck all


On the other hand if he was polish and living in ireland he'd probly be untitled to £1000s


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao you're one of those idiots aren't you? Have you seen aldo fight? I've seen mconner fight not impressive at all.. aldo is an animal..McConner wouldnt even beat Faber I don't know why they're feeding him to the sharks so early...


Another yank talkin shit how unusual


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Another yank talkin shit how unusual


Lmfao , says the drunk irish guy from Dublin. ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao , says the drunk irish guy from Dublin. ..


Not drunk yet give me an hour


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not drunk yet give me an hour


Is this you?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

fuck a dublin leprechaun!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> fuck a dublin leprechaun!


Are u actually retarded or just american


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

The guys in the video I posted speak the way u guys spell... All retarded!!!! Fuck I'm glad I'm American. ..irish only win fights against irish people..I don't know who told them they can fight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> On the other hand if he was polish and living in ireland he'd probly be untitled to £1000s


And a free house


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Are u actually retarded or just american


I bet you likes for a month aldo wins...everything , every fucken thing I post in this thread you must like...if your boy wins I'll be giving you the likes.. ...are u down or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> And the crowd in Dublin was so stupid, even the kids sound drunk.


U have an Irish child, they never shut up; potato this potatoes that so a drop of powers n naps time
...then we ride by horse across the cobble/dirt roads back to light our street lights just qe live in the past....pig ignorant twat


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not drunk yet give me an hour


He's slow you'll have to give him a few he's the dumb one remember?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you likes for a month aldo wins...everything , every fucken thing I post in this thread you must like...if your boy wins I'll be giving you the likes.. ...are u down or what?


How about wen mc gregor wins u stay the fck outta here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

How about he just stays the fuck out of here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How about wen mc gregor wins u stay the fck outta here


Deal.. If aldo wins u make a thread in tnt apologize for all the shit you and your friends said to dannyboy.. it must be heartfelt and sincere.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How about he just stays the fuck out of here.


Relax bro, 
And mind your own business you nosey muthafucker.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Deal.. If aldo wins u make a thread in tnt apologize for all the shit you and your friends said to dannyboy.. it must be heartfelt and sincere.


I dnt think i could lie to the people


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

How about he just stays the fuck out of here.


mr sunshine said:


> I bet you likes for a month aldo wins...everything , every fucken thing I post in this thread you must like...if your boy wins I'll be giving you the likes.. ...are u down or what?


you even type like a hick u slack jawed yokel


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Relax bro,
> And mind your own business you nosey muthafucker.


I'm Irish u dumbass this is my business


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm Irish u dumbass this is my business


Let's make a bet pussy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I dnt think i could lie to the people


Excuses excuses...you know McConner has no chance..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Excuses excuses...you know McConner has no chance..


Well il be in vegas for the fight.. im ready for the IRISH takeover


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What else are we going to bet you fucking idiot. It's the Internet.


Cannabis...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well il be in vegas for the fight.. im ready for the IRISH takeover


keep the car running.. because that irish guys going to need to be taken over to the hospital.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What else are we going to bet you fucking idiot. It's the Internet.


And the only thing you can bet over the internet is likes??? Ffs ur gettin worse sunshine. Why dont u come to ireland and let relax stick his finger up ur bum and u can claim to be a little bit irish too, Obama done it ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

You can't take money from someone with aspurgurs aspurgurs..us Europeans have standards don't ja know


mr sunshine said:


> Let's make a bet pussy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You can't take money from someone with aspurgurs aspurgurs..us Europeans have standards don't ja know


You're the biggest assburger in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What else are we going to bet you fucking idiot. It's the Internet.


Btc u moron


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Cannabis...


Money or btc, or even anything worth while that u can slip in the post....Semtex???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And the only thing you can bet over the internet is likes??? Ffs ur gettin worse sunshine. Why dont u come to ireland and let relax stick his finger up ur bum and u can claim to be a little bit irish too, Obama done it ffs


Yeah n I've sausage fingers ylobeyoull be full of Irish luCk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're the biggest assburger in here.


That my friend is hilarious shows how stupid you truly ass aassburgers lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> And the only thing you can bet over the internet is likes??? Ffs ur gettin worse sunshine. Why dont u come to ireland and let relax stick his finger up ur bum and u can claim to be a little bit irish too, Obama done it ffs


you always gotta bring up some homosexual shit... closet homosexuals should stay in the closet. Your doing it wrong!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah n I've sausage fingers ylobeyoull be full of Irish luCk


I bet you have the luckiest children in the world...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm done guys. Goodnight!

And stop reporting me like little bitches..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet you have the luckiest children in the world...


Bet you've the ugliest parents


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bet you've the ugliest parents


That was dumb..goodnight!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm done guys. Goodnight!
> 
> And stop reporting me like little bitches..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 1, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> you couldn't even fight off uncle buttfuckk when he tried invading ur ass you piece of shit


Made me think of this .....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

puffs everywhere these days makes ya wanna puke imo, that aldo will take some beating tho good fighter yeah?


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> puffs everywhere these days makes ya wanna puke imo, that aldo will take some beating tho good fighter yeah?


Be a good fight, can't knock mcgregor for what he's done either, cunts like a machine.


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hows everyone this morning?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> hows everyone this morning?


not bad ninj had food sex and weed already so its a good start, u bro?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 1, 2015)

Canna flapjack is the one didn't think it'd taste like weed at all but there is a little hint of weed its nice tho gonna top a few with chocolate in a bit a ram a few down me neck I already feel arseholed of 1 slice


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> puffs everywhere these days makes ya wanna puke imo, that aldo will take some beating tho good fighter yeah?


Not bad for a knacker from brazil


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad for a knacker from brazil


It'll be 2 knackers at it then??? Which side of the family is ghetto goin for then?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't like to pick a fave amongst my fellow people but I've not seen much of that McGregor and that Jose aldo is is a Brazilian hard case you never know in the ufc it could go either way really.....u heard how much mayweathers ppv is?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2015)

McGregor wants it more, he'll destroy Aldo easy.


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't like to pick a fave amongst my fellow people but I've not seen much of that McGregor and that Jose aldo is is a Brazilian hard case you never know in the ufc it could go either way really.....u heard how much mayweathers ppv is?


Money mayweather lol! And now khan wants mayweather or manny lol, fuckin death wish I reckon, far to good for khan


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Money mayweather lol! And now khan wants mayweather or manny lol, fuckin death wish I reckon, far to good for khan


Kell brook and khan looks like it cud happen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2015)

khan's a different fighter after being trained by old man mayweather but he's still not good enough for either manny or young mayweather.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone seen those new troll bags you cant buy?

the're shit and dont work ??

how strange.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll have to watch some of his fights see what he's saying it was funny as fuck what he did at that conference tho Lol....Yeh tmt the money team bunch a cunts rich cunts think the ppv is suppose be £100 greedy bastard


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'll have to watch some of his fights see what he's saying it was funny as fuck what he did at that conference tho Lol....Yeh tmt the money team bunch a cunts rich cunts think the ppv is suppose be £100 greedy bastard


A bit steep alright....

I just watch that video of the conference lol, fuckin lethal......goina be a long wait till July tho ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2015)

i was watching ufc 185 the other day, that big roy country nelson is quality, another round and i reckon he would have knocked overeem out, took a pounding mind but almost took overeem out a few times.

i member the ultimate fighter season that he won, it was funny as fuck everyone giving him no chance what with his gut lol he won it the end pretty easily lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Anyone seen those new troll bags you cant buy?
> 
> the're shit and dont work ??
> 
> how strange.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2015)

Wanker agora working fine all day going to transfer funds boom she's down aaaah wank I wanna go ahooping


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 1, 2015)

?....duel or single spec bulbs for flowering, never tryed just red spec in flower, less leaf on me livers ?, what's the concensus ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

I think philpps son t mate or in your rig I think Gavita, seems worth th money considering the extra yield u get bout 390 quid including bulb and fuk its bight


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

didn't get on with dual spec at all btw


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> didn't get on with dual spec at all btw


Cheers Z , yes I'm going for the Phillips , but was wondering wether duel or just red spec in flower, I've never done a flower with just red spec bulbs m8.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fuckin americans ...  i tink i actually pissed myself a lil watchin this ha lol

Leprechaun found in tree in Mobile, Alabama:


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuckin americans ...  i tink i actually pissed myself a lil watchin this ha lol
> 
> Leprechaun found in tree in Mobile, Alabama:


Holy fuck! What a bunch of silly cunts.....where can I get a leprechaun flute at?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Holy fuck! What a bunch of silly cunts.....where can I get a leprechaun flute at?


I tink ive 1 lien around sumwer if u want it ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 1, 2015)

He was just tryna help out lmao fuckin thick cunts man


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuckin americans ...  i tink i actually pissed myself a lil watchin this ha lol
> 
> Leprechaun found in tree in Mobile, Alabama:


omfg


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink ive 1 lien around sumwer if u want it ha


Get it on ebay m8, you'll make a fortune lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2015)

yo guys just had a joint logged on and was reading and liken stuff from the other day thinking it was the most recent lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone see this new "fizzy milk" some farm in ireland is doin? Apparently yanks are goin mad for it, all they do is feed the cow with a little baking soda lol....wtf, udderly bubbly it's called lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2015)

makes amazing milshakes!

i've just had a strawberry nesquick btw only had green top fizzy milk would have made it real special


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

ghb said:


> makes amazing milshakes!
> 
> i've just had a strawberry nesquick btw only had green top fizzy milk would have made it real special


Wouldn't like it mesel, same as fizzy water...it's just fucking weird IMO, each to there own


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Be a good fight, can't knock mcgregor for what he's done either, cunts like a machine.


He's beat up people that suck..




zeddd said:


> puffs everywhere these days makes ya wanna puke imo, that aldo will take some beating tho good fighter yeah?







This is what that white boys up against. .. I personally do not think mcconner can't make it out of the first round...I'll stop talking shit for the time being when ALDO wins I'll start again. .


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone see this new "fizzy milk" some farm in ireland is doin? Apparently yanks are goin mad for it, all they do is feed the cow with a little baking soda lol....wtf, udderly bubbly it's called lol


April fools


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> April fools


UTV news doin April fools now are they? Maybe they are, look it up urself. Fooled me anyway the cunts if they are lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

Aldo is gonna seriously injure that irish lad afraid to say he will be outclassed, aldo is much quicker and more accurate even when hes not improvising, he also never loses his centre of gravity unless hes filling someone in on the floor, the irish lad is all ovr the shop and fighting amateurs by the look and slow arms for a featherweight, ide stick a ton on Aldo no bother safe as houses from what ive seen, only my opinion tho


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2015)

aldo for the win also imo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Wtf do u 2 OAP's know ffs, get yer slippers on


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2015)

so its me bd 2mora and every one else's lol got a son a niece both same day, off to birmingham aquarium in the morning, then bowling in the afternoon then a fucking slice the cake get together, when dus it end! and i can be in peace with a full bot and a couple of g's lol

fuck off mg your pretty much as old as everyone else you just indenial lolol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Wtf do u 2 OAP's know ffs, get yer slippers on


ha ha when your young and patriotic u miss the objectivity that comes with age lol, slippers are for the irish anyways


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> so its me bd 2mora and every one else's lol got a son a niece both same day, off to birmingham aquarium in the morning, then bowling in the afternoon then a fucking slice the cake get together, when dus it end! and i can be in peace with a full bot and a couple of g's lol
> 
> fuck off mg your pretty much as old as everyone else you just indenial lolol


Tell me about it m8 lol, just winding ye. My bdays been an gone now.
I can do the whole get together thing with kids and all if I'm not stoned, if I've had a few j's I just don't wanna be there lol...sounds fun tho lol!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> so its me bd 2mora and every one else's lol got a son a niece both same day, off to birmingham aquarium in the morning, then bowling in the afternoon then a fucking slice the cake get together, when dus it end! and i can be in peace with a full bot and a couple of g's lol
> 
> fuck off mg your pretty much as old as everyone else you just indenial lolol


Have a good 1 man .. ul get the pensionrs bus pass so free travel anyway ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ha ha when your young and patriotic u miss the objectivity that comes with age lol, slippers are for the irish anyways


"Young"? Thanks zeddd, ur so kind lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ha ha when your young and patriotic u miss the objectivity that comes with age lol, slippers are for the irish anyways


I have been know to wer the ocasional pair but nuthin like laxs sexy leather 1s


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Tell me about it m8 lol, just winding ye. My bdays been an gone now.
> I can do the whole get together thing with kids and all if I'm not stoned, if I've had a few j's I just don't wanna be there lol...sounds fun tho lol!


im having a fat fucking joint before we leave for brum, its only a hr away but still lol

coke local recently aint been up to scratch tho, so might leave that till the sat when i go london for me neices bd, slip off on the sly for a hour n grab a couple of g of me mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Had a lad ask me today what an o of the stuff would cost...he says a lad he knows told him about 450 lol!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Had a lad ask me today what an o of the stuff would cost...he says a lad he knows told him about 450 lol!


lmao i can get o's at that price, but your talking rerocked to shit n instant noseblock first line lol

funny one the coke game price on the o can range from 400-1800, you get what you pay for tho unless its 100er a gram stuff aint worth sniffing imo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2015)

Aye I told him good stuffs about 100 a g on the dn so do the fuckin maths lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I told him good stuffs about 100 a g on the dn so do the fuckin maths lol


that aint just the dn mate, country UK wide bar your part of the uk lol is 100 a g for anything worth sniffing, i did get a good g for 80 a few wk ago in london was impressed with that for 80, but london is awash with the stuff.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

just had a nice joint and a bottle of wine, shoulda got an oxy for me bd tho bored to fik


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2015)

lol your bd sounds bttr than mine, mrs idea of a surprise was to bring my goddaughter round aged 1 to make a shit load of noise for 8 hours causing a ruk lol


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 1, 2015)

How nice it is to live in Denver and know a grower/breeder that works for a dispensary. he gave me a 1/4oz for free because they got a new batch and the workers took the rest of the old batch. I have never had blue dream so i was excited and it smells and taste like pine apple and it is a very nice sativa dominant strain, not to strong just right and I love it!

I took a pic of a couple of buds:


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Had a lad ask me today what an o of the stuff would cost...he says a lad he knows told him about 450 lol!


I would be rich if that was true


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2015)

makka said:


> I would be rich if that was true


It is true, some lad did ask me that....u tryina say I'm lying cunt?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2015)

Day off today, foreman on the job told me yesterday to take my tools and leave after I lost the rag with him lol. Done me a favour tbh, wank money and wank work. I've another job for a few weeks startin Saturday anyway so I've a couple days off now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> UTV news doin April fools now are they? Maybe they are, look it up urself. Fooled me anyway the cunts if they are lol


Heres onw for u my.phone fell onto the toilwt last night screens crackef so sbes fucked but ive her in a bag of roce for.a few days


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I have been know to wer the ocasional pair but nuthin like laxs sexy leather 1s


You couldn't make em work takes sassyness of abour an 8.0 to kick abour in these


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Heres onw for u my.phone fell onto the toilwt last night screens crackef so sbes fucked but ive her in a bag of roce for.a few days


What's that got to do with fizzy milk?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Heres onw for u my.phone fell onto the toilwt last night screens crackef so sbes fucked but ive her in a bag of roce for.a few days


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You couldn't make em work takes sadness of abour an 8.0 to kick abour in these


I couldnt argue wit u there


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> UTV news doin April fools now are they? Maybe they are, look it up urself. Fooled me anyway the cunts if they are lol


https://m.facebook.com/UTV/posts/785628001519940


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What's that got to do with fizzy milk?


my phone fell in shit n ur april fool wqs full of shit lol juat my ssong but i am pisswd i beoke my phone again just wanted to share that story


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3386491


Replacement phone has an even smaller touch screen so my man thumbs. Struggle... Apologies for making u use a meme to express yoir distain towards my abuse of tour language


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Replacement phone has an even smaller touch screen so my man thumbs. Struggle... Apologies for making u use a meme to express yoir distain towards my abuse of tour language


 lol im only pulling ya leg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

As lomg as that's all u pull


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> As lomg as that's all u pull


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Power kush 6 weeks in flower tomorrow. Deffo dont look like itll be done in 8 weeks maybe 9 if lucky.


----------



## ninja1 (Apr 2, 2015)

suppose today is gonna feel like friday seeing as everyones off work tomorrow aint it :/ gonna try not drink on the weekend but that'll depend on the weather lol sun comes out and its hard to not have a few cold beers init.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.badassglass.com/10mm-quartz-banger-female.html

Gonna get this nail next took me fuckin ages to find man that'll slip on my new rig like it grew there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> source is wiki yeah same company n all they did alot


'Wolfenstein 3D' by id Software is not the same game as 'Castle Wolfenstein' by Muse.

You said originally said id did 'Castle Wolfenstein', which they didn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Wolfenstein 3D' by id Software is not the same game as 'Castle Wolfenstein' by Muse.
> 
> You said originally said id did 'Castle Wolfenstein', which they didn't.


Ugh im watchinf house ill fo back reading posts later but i think ur right... Bur that also disproved doom beinf the first


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ugh im watchinf house ill fo back reading posts later but i think ur right... Bur that also disproved doom beinf the first


I stand corrected.

I didn't know of 'Wolfenstein 3D' prior to this convo to be honest, I thought 'Doom' was id's first game hence the first FPS.


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

felt shitty dropped $ blues feeling much better lol


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It is true, some lad did ask me that....u tryina say I'm lying cunt?


no but if i could get a oz of flake for four ton i would be rich wouldnt you?
i never said he didnt ask you? so how am i calling you a liar???


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

if it was an oz for four ton then it musta a been bashed stepped howerer u wanna put it at a four ton for a oz o ching


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It is true, some lad did ask me that....u tryina say I'm lying cunt?





Mastergrow said:


> Aye I told him good stuffs about 100 a g on the dn so do the fuckin maths lol


exactly the point i was makin


----------



## zeddd (Apr 2, 2015)

tsch come on here callin us all liars ffs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_

AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 10 days 12/12.

*#A)*



*
#B)
 
 
 *


This one *(#B)* looks like it's gonna go purp, a pink hue that's very characteristic of the Smelly Cherry's influence on the 'Fingerez' plant has set into the pre-flower calyx already.
The dominance of Smelly Cherry genes in it's crosses is very obvious.






*(#C)*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

*#D) *My favourite so far, structure wise.
 



Under 1200w of HPS.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

3 x *Afghan Kush* + 2 x *Jack Frost* under 400w MH in the loft space to veg.

 


Tomorrow I'm gonna break out some auto's for a seed run I was gifted by Mogggy's ages ago.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

its been a long boring old fucking day, the aquarium was a load of shit was in and out of there in 25mins minus 66quid thanks very much! then shitloads of traffic there and back.

then waiting on guest and family for fucking hours, couldnt get any decent gear local so didnt bother, all in all a shit birthday lol

did get a bottle of absolute n have plenty of weed so spose it could be worse, but im going full on wreckhead mode for at least 3-4days next week when i got the chance, what i wouldn't give for a thai prozzy, an 8th of the pure, a few of them jelly kamagras lol and 30-40 activis blues right now..........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I didn't know of 'Wolfenstein 3D' prior to this convo to be honest, I thought 'Doom' was id's first game hence the first FPS.


Only reason i know was id the same argument with a mate in school lol id thought doom aswell.. Yay poinless shit


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

whats goin on people u gud relax was on that ag pretty good shiy on th


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> tsch come on here callin us all liars ffs lol


i aint called no one a liar


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

miscommunication i think??


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

makka said:


> miscommunication i think??


they are just winding you up makka, if ya gonna pretend to be a new user you at least gotta take a slight hazing.


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they are just winding you up makka, if ya gonna pretend to be a new user you at least gotta take a slight hazing.


u know ure right its them vallies man in defence mode lol well no worries people diny mean yo offend


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

makka said:


> u know ure right its them vallies man in defence mode lol well no worries people diny mean yo offend


offend away makka, its the uk thread.

they prob where lieing the dodgy cunts lol


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> offend away makka, its the uk thread.
> 
> they prob where lieing the dodgy cunts lol


haha ok but the keys are abit wobbly arm but cool good plc n gud pleeps mn

u know i lv ar british humour really!


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

KEEPS SHIV LIVELLLY


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

THAT AG IS A GOOD PLC MANN


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2015)

shit caps om lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 2, 2015)

"Makka", isnt that what they call a cunt up north somewhere ?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

makem is it? aka a makka? aka a sunderland fan i thinks WF


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

makka said:


> haha ok but the keys are abit wobbly arm but cool good plc n gud pleeps mn
> 
> u know i lv ar british humour really!





makka said:


> KEEPS SHIV LIVELLLY





makka said:


> THAT AG IS A GOOD PLC MANN




And for fucks sake please speak English, not that 16 year old txt slang!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 2, 2015)

And he aint to new his account been round since 2012


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> offend away makka, its the uk thread.
> 
> they prob where lieing the dodgy cunts lol


I wasn't lying cunt lol, but makka bit like a good un ffs he's still rambling on about it, that was first thing this morning lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I wasn't lying cunt lol, but makka bit like a good un ffs he's still rambling on about it, that was first thing this morning lol


i dont even know what ya spose to be lying about tbh lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Yeh happy b day mate shame about the marching powder at least u got all ya smoke and some voddy tho ay lol.....I missed a parcel today it was my fucking ballast now I ain't gonna get the cunt till Tue I always miss the important ones man


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh Yeh happy b day mate shame about the marching powder at least u got all ya smoke and some voddy tho ay lol.....I missed a parcel today it was my fucking ballast now I ain't gonna get the cunt till Tue I always miss the important ones man


im still having it large mate lol eating pork scratchings, drinking me vods

listening to some old tunes trying to remember a youth lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ohh yea happy bday newuserlol ha nva even coped after ur message ha fck me im stoned .... few beers the the volcano = fckd up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lmao they better be ghost chilli scratchings them things blow ya head off.....ahhh u can't beat the good old tunes mate I'm always listening to old shit


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao they better be ghost chilli scratchings them things blow ya head off.....ahhh u can't beat the good old tunes mate I'm always listening to old shit


no mate ''best ever mr porkys'' a rather nice scratching i must say lol got a curry in for dinner still got half that left, think im gonna put the vods down smoke a fat one n munch that next lol

got 2g of the pure ordered for sat in london, me mate is out n about over the weekend tho so i gotta meet up with him in a different part of e london than usual, fucking el took me longer to arrange a lift than the gear lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no mate ''best ever mr porkys'' a rather nice scratching i must say lol got a curry in for dinner still got half that left, think im gonna put the vods down smoke a fat one n munch that next lol
> 
> got 2g of the pure ordered for sat in london, me mate is out n about over the weekend tho so i gotta meet up with him in a different part of e london than usual, fucking el took me longer to arrange a lift than the gear lol


Ha man i got a curry a bit ago left sum till i had a few bags on the cano gonna eat it after finish this ha ... great minds and all that lol ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh yea happy bday newuserlol ha nva even coped after ur message ha fck me im stoned .... few beers the the volcano = fckd up


I just noticed i stutterd in this post ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 2, 2015)

Haha if its got porkys in the name u know its good shit...2g of the raw on order yes please haha been a while now I cud do with a sniffle me diffle won't be long till I get me sen a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm on a nice bit o' venison steak, rare.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

Picked up some of these from Aldi the other week Rambo, I forgot to say.




Fucking amazing, £4.75 ish for a pack of 2 though.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Picked up some of these from Aldi the other week Rambo, I forgot to say.
> 
> View attachment 3386871
> 
> ...


they do look better than the asda versions, i wasnt that impressed with the asda jobbie's, got a load of wagyu sirloin on order for next weekend, hoping the weather is nice am gonna bar-b-q a few


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they do look better than the asda versions, i wasnt that impressed with the asda jobbie's, got a load of wagyu sirloin on order for next weekend, hoping the weather is nice am gonna bar-b-q a few


They're pro mate, my local got one batch in, managed to sell em all in two days and haven't got any in since (?).

Proper melt in your mouth burgers with a lovely smooth nutty taste, even the Mrs is on it and she hates beef.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

After trying those I think I'm after sourcing some steaks.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 2, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> After trying those I think I'm after sourcing some steaks.


the asda wagyu burgers aint up to much tbh mate, them aldi's ones look alot nicer, me mate is a butcher there tho so i said ill take 200quids worth of wagyu sirloin next wkend for a 1ner aint had a decent steak in ages, the order will come in 4 50quid lumps im gonna cut meself a fucking monster steak lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 2, 2015)

Rekon I've found a winner with this James dream it stacked in frost really greasy and sticky and the smells coming off it are insane I can't get enough of it man canna wait to smoke a big fat joint of it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Youtube you fucking suck donkey dick with all ur adds


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin fellas hows it goin


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

Jointsmith said:


> I just had to part with £120 of my HARD EARNED muller for what dried down to 22g!!!!
> 
> We can all agree, Buying weed is lame as fuck.....so Tell us about your GROW's!
> 
> ...


Il never buy again, got a single white widow in a new set up in the loft and its nea


Jointsmith said:


> I just had to part with £120 of my HARD EARNED muller for what dried down to 22g!!!!
> 
> We can all agree, Buying weed is lame as fuck.....so Tell us about your GROW's!
> 
> ...


im growing a white widow in a brand new set up and its nearly harvest time, its gonna pay for my whole set up and leave me enough till my next one comes thru, cant belive people pay hundreds to smoke when they can outlay a few hundred then just watch the weed an money come in


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

"a white widow' as in singular... U vrow b4


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

Jointsmith said:


> I just had to part with £120 of my HARD EARNED muller for what dried down to 22g!!!!
> 
> We can all agree, Buying weed is lame as fuck.....so Tell us about your GROW's!
> 
> ...


Il never buy again, got a single white widow in a new set up in the loft and its nea


[email protected] said:


> if you've experience in security or someone with experience in tech security I'll happily help all i can...think one other on here has offered to mod here b4 he's fairly sound for a prick so he might help aswell..something like RiuOriginals just something to say fuck em but don't mention locations like uk growers or shit like that n can u host the servers... I would be interested in this but I'm NOT ERROR HANDLING CODE especially if ur high when u write like i use to be lol


'THC in the UK', with the logo in the style of the sex pistols anarchy in the uk. Count me in


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

has a certain nostalgia, when people reply to 6yr old posts lol

22g for 120quid lucky bastard, cost ya 220 most prob nowdays lol


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> "a white widow' as in singular... U vrow b4


Yes a single flowering white widow with 2 more and 1 dutch passion vegging, grown specialist chillies for years so wasnt a great leap


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Ah ok juat the one plant best be a tree to cover all costs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

Danni are u gay by any chance ???


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

me sister found a cat in her garden the other night said it looked pretty rough a broken leg n blood coming from somewhere, didnt sound too healthy and she wasnt too keen on trying to pick it up in case it bit her etc (she had previously phoned the rspca and was told they wont come out unless its caught? lol)

neway shes managed to get its trust abit and set some food in a cat box to try catch it n get it some help, caught it today and phoned the rspca back up to be told sorry its good friday your have to keep it in the box till whenever lol 

shes now gotta drive it 40 odd miles to some emergency vets, i didnt say should have just left the fucking thing in the garden lol she likes her cats.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Danni are u gay by any chance ???


The term is homosensual


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> me sister found a cat in her garden the other night said it looked pretty rough a broken leg n blood coming from somewhere, didnt sound too healthy and she wasnt too keen on trying to pick it up in case it bit her etc (she had previously phoned the rspca and was told they wont come out unless its caught? lol)
> 
> neway shes managed to get its trust abit and set some food in a cat box to try catch it n get it some help, caught it today and phoned the rspca back up to be told sorry its good friday your have to keep it in the box till whenever lol
> 
> shes now gotta drive it 40 odd miles to some emergency vets, i didnt say should have just left the fucking thing in the garden lol she likes her cats.


Fair play to her man ya wudn a seen me doin that on a good friday aka drinking friday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> me sister found a cat in her garden the other night said it looked pretty rough a broken leg n blood coming from somewhere, didnt sound too healthy and she wasnt too keen on trying to pick it up in case it bit her etc (she had previously phoned the rspca and was told they wont come out unless its caught? lol)
> 
> neway shes managed to get its trust abit and set some food in a cat box to try catch it n get it some help, caught it today and phoned the rspca back up to be told sorry its good friday your have to keep it in the box till whenever lol
> 
> shes now gotta drive it 40 odd miles to some emergency vets, i didnt say should have just left the fucking thing in the garden lol she likes her cats.


Gf always brings home.fucking strays keep the cat away from kids n if u do handle it wash ur hands...shits cray cray feral cats are like em homosensuals for carrying.things


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The term is homosensual


Sorry lax man 

@ Danni are u homosensual by any chance ???


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah ok juat the one plant best be a tree to cover all costs


I covered my costs with one big bud x white widow feminized on my first grow, shopping around for ballasts and tents etc, will upgrade equipment as the yields roll in. Happy daze


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

http://pets.thenest.com/diseases-worry-stray-cat-10488.html

Just so she doesnt do it again.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fair play to her man ya wudn a seen me doin that on a good friday aka drinking friday


yeah thats what i thought mate, i was listening to her rage on about it she wasnt too happy n fair play shes gone out of her way to try help a injured animal and then the rspca dont want to no?!?

im not a much of a cat fan tbh but she didnt sound happy so i just agreed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> I covered my costs with one big bud x white widow feminized on my first grow, shopping around for ballasts and tents etc, will upgrade equipment as the yields roll in. Happy daze


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> http://pets.thenest.com/diseases-worry-stray-cat-10488.html
> 
> Just so she doesnt do it again.


thanks lax ya cunt! lol

im going down there today, i hope the fucking thing is gone by the time i get there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats what i thought mate, i was listening to her rage on about it she wasnt too happy n fair play shes gone out of her way to try help a injured animal and then the rspca dont want to no?!?
> 
> im not a much of a cat fan tbh but she didnt sound happy so i just agreed lol


Dont get me started on those cunts over here a dog gets 2 weeks in the pound b4 they putit to sleep n restricted breeds likw my fella are always put to sleep straight away thanks to tbw stigma


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats what i thought mate, i was listening to her rage on about it she wasnt too happy n fair play shes gone out of her way to try help a injured animal and then the rspca dont want to no?!?
> 
> im not a much of a cat fan tbh but she didnt sound happy so i just agreed lol


Yea man not a big fan of cats meself grand if sum1 owns em but theres a few fuckin stray diseased lookn yokes around wer i live there dirty fcks


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dont get me started on those cunts over here a dog gets 2 weeks in the pound b4 they putit to sleep n restricted breeds likw my fella are always put to sleep straight away thanks to tbw stigma


a rottie is classed as a restricted breed over there???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thanks lax ya cunt! lol
> 
> im going down there today, i hope the fucking thing is gone by the time i get there.


 she definitely had the animals best interests but no1 neuters anything anymore buuut if it was fully feral it'd rather have died than approach her it must have an owner who hopefully paid for its vaccinations or else u kill ut quickly thats qhat thw rspca will do anyways if ur sistwr doesnt pay for surgery n all that razz they kill em lol great world isnt it humanity lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> a rottie is classed as a restricted breed over there???


yup hes muzzled at all times kept on a short lead.. Anyone.that has been around a well handled rottiw knows thwy were breed for herding sheep thwyve no prey drivw total pussies...canr wvwn leave him off the lead by law but how else an i ti do some training with my fucking dog if i can't take him.off the lead its a fucking sheep dog


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

This was early flowering


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> she definitely had the animals best interests but no1 neuters anything anymore buuut if it was fully feral it'd rather have died than approach her it must have an owner who hopefully paid for its vaccinations or else u kill ut quickly thats qhat thw rspca will do anyways if ur sistwr doesnt pay for surgery n all that razz they kill em lol great world isnt it humanity lol


i dont think its a ferral cat or nowt its very built up area she lives, house's everywhere prob some1's pet, and by the sounds of it been run over or could just as easy round there has been fed to a dog by some twat.

i did say that to her that most likely she will drive it the 40miles then they will just put it down.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i dont think its a ferral cat or nowt its very built up area she lives, house's everywhere prob some1's pet, and by the sounds of it been run over or could just as easy round there has been fed to a dog by some twat.
> 
> i did say that to her that most likely she will drive it the 40miles then they will just put it down.


my gf would do the same tbb lol fuck it leave her at it few ppl care that much so fair fucks to her juat dont handle it n kids away from it shits scared cats hide pain really well...all animals do


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 3, 2015)

^^^^^^ that's quite shit m8....,sorry ,but Good Friday ?, fuck all good about it, can't find a grow shop open anywhere , you're all CUNTS out there !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

If the cat looks as bad as that thing 'plant' id say kill it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> my gf would do the same tbb lol fuck it leave her at it few ppl care that much so fair fucks to her juat dont handle it n kids away from it shits scared cats hide pain really well...all animals do


yeah she has 2 cats of her own so she was always gonna try help the fucking thing, its in her cat box at the mo she only caught it this morning n had all the grief of the rspca etc, i just hope its gone by the time im down there later lol

if its still about, ill try convince her of the pain healing properties of weed for injured cats and hotbox the catbox out with plumes of exo n pollen lol j/k


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

@ pepper boy if you didnt scrub thw exif metadata off ur pica delete em


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

Note the co2 airline above and the auto waterline below, a stealth first gr


[email protected] said:


> @ pepper boy if you didnt scrub thw exif metadata off ur pica delete em


pretend for one moment ur talking to a noob, eh.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

If u wanna be treated like a noob well pistols whip you (phallic symbol..yummy) basically when u take a pic n if say location is set they can literally pinpoint where the picwas taken. Google exif cleaner free n keeps us out da box like that cat...great i tried oh so hard but shrodinger had to cum into it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Dude delete all those pics asap n eceryone report em.asap


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If u wanna be treated like a noob well pistols whip you (phallic symbol..yummy) basically when u take a pic n if say location is set they can literally pinpoint where the picwas taken. Google exif cleaner free n keeps us out da box like that cat...great i tried oh so hard but shrodinger had to cum into it


Shrodinger was a pussy alive and dead my wave function will never collapse, and if i get busted it will be thru my wife or 17 yr old son going into the loft god forbid


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Wellu.less u delete those fucking.pics say bye to them n that genius


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wellu.less u delete those fucking.pics say bye to them n that genius


I get the point but not the method, i deleted them from source, off my phone and laptop do i delete the post ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes delete all posts that u posted the pics in


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

Will do tho if yorkshire police get a search warrant thru a 3 week old pic posted on a stoners website of a plant that is long smoked il eat my nob


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Or u could just delete the ahitty pics...rheyd gwt a warrwnt witb all the evidence.. Is it a htc phone ur using


----------



## Yoda old school (Apr 3, 2015)

1 strain for you guys to try Green poison fast strain done in 7 weeks also experimenting with bespoke ( high five) and blue Kripple, these 2 strains are looking very nice indeed I will let you guys see when the girls have grown up a wee bit


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Or u could just delete the ahitty pics...rheyd gwt a warrwnt witb all the evidence.. Is it a htc phone ur using


Umm htc one m8 was what kind of fucking set up u got there, are u nsa, mi5, gestappo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Loop it wont let me.upload pics but i know the time stamp..want me to tell u what ur house looks like? N all being done on my phone n im not all that tech savvy... Just trying to give a family man a break thats all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

We come.off as cunta but we look out for our pwn mate took a little effort bad to doqnload a exif view to see but yeah literally everything was on those pics....when u get a phonw turn location off atraight away


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loop it wont let me.upload pics but i know the time stamp..want me to tell u what ur house looks like? N all being done on my phone n im not all that tech savvy... Just trying to give a family man a break thats all


Piss taking aside its sobering to know the information available but everyone on every msg board in the world inputs an email address were all targets but i admitted only had one plant, il play the odds


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Piss taking aside its sobering to know the information available but everyone on every msg board in the world inputs an email address were all targets but i admitted only had one plant, il play the odds


Il start another account with all the same equipment and info only il post pics of jebus saying u druggie heathens are going to hell, only the clean and sober will survive


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Least now u piss me off ill send u a mbb full of ahit.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Piss taking aside its sobering to know the information available but everyone on every msg board in the world inputs an email address were all targets but i admitted only had one plant, il play the odds


a fake email addy maybe? Thats a schoolboy error make a seperate email for foruna auch as this n general. Illegal stuff


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> a fake email addy maybe? Thats a schoolboy error make a seperate email for foruna auch as this n general. Illegal stuff


I don't believe u got his address so I want proof....get that shit in the bag relax lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

We're small fiah but.u atill wanna make it.that bit harder for em...juat google exif n when u take a picrun it through that n if ur extra paranoid hoat it on infotomb as ur teue ip ia exposed when uploading unlesss ur using a vpn(virtual private network) 


dannii said:


> Piss taking aside its sobering to know the information available but everyone on every msg board in the world inputs an email address were all targets but i admitted only had one plant, il play the odds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2015)

afternoon ppl


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't believe u got his address so I want proof....get that shit in the bag relax lol


loool think telling him hia phone was a crap htc m8 got him thinking lol n i cant evwn spell imagine what thw cops could.do lol


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> loool think telling him hia phone was a crap htc m8 got him thinking lol n i cant evwn spell imagine what thw cops could.do lol


Iv had a bit of fresh air now and thinking straight and yes i want you to tell me what my house looks like, and have u any experience mainlining


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Ill delete it now but just so u know.. Likw i said on phome canr do shit n im not memorising ur longitude n latitude n typw it in lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

If u like ill copy n past the ibfo againif u fidnt see


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Iv had a bit of fresh air now and thinking straight and yes i want you to tell me what my house looks like, and have u any experience mainlining


Hope u saw rhe post..no dont touch heroin jk thwyve threads on it all over riu


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

Saw it and searched many iterations of it but nothing, so il err on the side of err.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Scared yet?


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If u. Didnt see it illcopy n paate it to one ofthe lads via pm n they can twll u


I see where ur going with this, and thanks its been illuminating. Tho i dont get what ur doing with this 'cant spell' thing


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

I know a little HTML so post it that way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Im usong a shit amall phone i dropped my own in the bog n ive manhands n its like a chicks phone so i rype lukw ice lol. Just looking oit for u bud... Pots great n all but fanily is better...just abput


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

HVe ypu a pgp key?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> I see where ur going with this, and thanks its been illuminating. Tho i dont get what ur doing with this 'cant spell' thing


he fucked his phone up and is trying to use a tiny phone with big potato digging hands lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Basically yeah 


R1b3n4 said:


> he fucked his phone up and is trying to use a tiny phone with big potato digging hands lol


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Im usong a shit amall phone i dropped my own in the bog n ive manhands n its like a chicks phone so i rype lukw ice lol. Just looking oit for u bud... Pots great n all but fanily is better...just abput


i registered on this site not 2 hrs ago for a bit of advice an i got a dude looking out for ma famile, looking over my house (literally) and helping me delete my whole digital history, what are the odds, got fuck all advice about mainlining but hey.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Now to finally get some work done n watch house (Yorkie u dick its a brilliant lomg running series) probably my favourite show at the moment anyways


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> he fucked his phone up and is trying to use a tiny phone with big potato digging hands lol


I actually grow potatoes, and dig them by hand but i also grew carolina reapers over winter, makes growing the finest kush like dandelions in a lawn


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> i registered on this site not 2 hrs ago for a bit of advice an i got a dude looking out for ma famile, looking over my house (literally) and helping me delete my whole digital history, what are the odds, got fuck all advice about mainlining but hey.


U got lucky man really lucky but honest to gawd there are great threads on the subject if you'd like ill link so. But u are still a noob so i shouldnt be helping u juat the exif shit i couldnt let go even if the jackass yanks did it id still inform em to delete asap n how to prevent said issue again..we're a tight knit gang well bust ur balls for ages n if ur atill about qell help u anyway possible man im so high right now ok house


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> I actually grow potatoes, and dig them by hand but i also grew carolina reapers over winter, makes growing the finest kush like dandelions in a lawn


u my friend have just earned mine n irish respect cuz as u all know its a tradition in ireland that youre not a man nor iriah till u can dig a potato out the ground with ur own hands


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> u my friend have just earned mine n irish respect cuz as u all know its a tradition in ireland that youre not a man nor iriah till u can dig a potato out the ground with ur own hands


Can use 2 get a fckn room already man ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2015)

hey ppl hows it going


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> u my friend have just earned mine n irish respect cuz as u all know its a tradition in ireland that youre not a man nor iriah till u can dig a potato out the ground with ur own hands


U irish, fuck no wonder i couldnt place u.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> hey ppl hows it going


Wats wrong now pompey ???


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Can use 2 get a fckn room already man ha


How about my loft got a og kush ready an waiting


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Im not ur mam u gotta wine n dine this gansta slippa wearing thug b4 illler u cop a feel


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

lied in til 10 just having first brew of the day, then first joint of the day. done all my gardening for the day and already had 3 shits, not a bad start really. 
gonna get battlefield hardline later or might go for a game of poker in the casino


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2015)

not lot dude feel ill as fuck plants doing better then they was but still not happy


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> lied in til 10 just having first brew of the day, then first joint of the day. done all my gardening for the day and already had 3 shits, not a bad start really.
> gonna get battlefield hardline later or might go for a game of poker in the casino


Just on my first drink of the day


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> I see where ur going with this, and thanks its been illuminating.


The word is 'enlightening', if you're going to pretend you're educated and have a vocabulary then for fucks sake use appropriate synonyms.

Or better yet, don't bother trying to slip big words into conversation if you don't know how to use them correctly.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

Pisshead Lol.....I got out of bed at 12:50 and still feel tired proper lazy bastard me its great


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Im not ur mam u gotta wine n dine this gansta slippa wearing thug b4 illler u cop a feel


Coppa feel, my kush will make u feel u been kate bushed


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

irish what you drinking? wouldn't thank you for one tbh, gone right off the booze lately, i'd rather sit in the house with her and have a bottle of wine if i was gonna partake lol.

ffs yorkie all the shit you could have pulled him on and you choose a word that he spelled correctly! i actually think that particular use was acceptable, even though you are probably right in the fact that he meant to use enlightening. to illuminate means cast light on and to cast light on something that you never knew anything about is enlightening


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)

It's 8:30 going back to sleep or a diner breakfast. I can do this


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

get to the diner and get some chicken and waffles abe! or do live in a white place?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> irish what you drinking? wouldn't thank you for one tbh, gone right off the booze lately, i'd rather sit in the house with her and have a bottle of wine if i was gonna partake lol.
> 
> ffs yorkie all the shit you could have pulled him on and you choose a word that he spelled correctly! i actually think that particular use was acceptable, even though you are probably right in the fact that he meant to use enlightening. to illuminate means cast light on and to cast light on something that you never knew anything about is enlightening


Ive a load of different craft beers to go thru tday .. on this hurricane at the min shits tasty .. i like an aul glass of red wine meself


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> get to the diner and get some chicken and waffles abe! or do live in a white place?


it's real white here. waffles sounds good tho


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> i registered on this site not 2 hrs ago for a bit of advice an i got a dude looking out for ma famile, looking over my house (literally) and helping me delete my whole digital history, what are the odds, got fuck all advice about mainlining but hey.


what ya wanna know about mainlining, piece of piss if u wanna string out veg time and drop yields cf a proper veg and topping for 6, looks pretty tho and they stay low but its a gimmick imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> ffs yorkie all the shit you could have pulled him on and you choose a word that he spelled correctly! i actually think that particular use was acceptable, even though you are probably right in the fact that he meant to use enlightening. to illuminate means cast light on and to cast light on something that you never knew anything about is enlightening


'illuminate' means to cast light and 'enlighten' means to cast knowledge, you can't cast light on knowledge because it is n't tangible but a smile can illuminate a face for example.

To interchange the two is a very lazy use of English.

Appropriate synonyms don't usually bother me, except that one. It really pisses me off because it's so obvious but folk still use it to come across as having a vocabulary but don't realise how ignorant it makes them look when they do.

A quite funny explanation is.......

'Illuminate' is when somebody shines a torch in your ear.
'Enlighten' is when you're the torch.


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The word is 'enlightening', if you're going to pretend you're educated and have a vocabulary then for fucks sake use appropriate synonyms.
> 
> Or better yet, don't bother trying to slip big words into conversation if you don't know how to use them correctly.


No. Enlightened would infer that i had learned a greater knowledge, i had not, i simply learned something i did not know before. So i was enlightened. Neither of which are very big words, like say monoflourophosphate. i study supersymmetry and have followed ITER for 5 years, I read moby dick when i was 17 etc


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The word is 'enlightening', if you're going to pretend you're educated and have a vocabulary then for fucks sake use appropriate synonyms.
> 
> Or better yet, don't bother trying to slip big words into conversation if you don't know how to use them correctly.


nah mate illuminating is acceptable lol and if it is a synonymn then by definition it is ok...lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> i simply learned something i did not know before. So i was enlightened


............


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'illuminate' means to cast light and 'enlighten' means to cast knowledge, you can't cast light on knowledge because it is n't tangible but a smile can illuminate a face for example.
> 
> To interchange the two is a very lazy use of English.
> 
> ...


I think you are disregarding the use of synonyms to use a word in a different context than that which it is described as, ergo enlightenened can mean to educate rather than shine an actual beam of photons.


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

it's relax who needs a word, i may as well have you on ignore cause i can't get an idea of what you're saying at the minute with that little phone lad haha

and you'RE the torch surely yorkie?


The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Enlighten' is when your the torch.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

But supersymetry is bollox tho, just a fudge to explain the faults in the standard model, dyt? lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

didn't know a thing about it til jus now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nah mate illuminating is acceptable lol and if it is a synonymn then by definition it is ok...lol


Your poor standards might think it's acceptable.

Illuminate is a synonym for casting light, it is not a synonym for casting knowledge so no it's not OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> irish what you drinking? wouldn't thank you for one tbh, gone right off the booze lately, i'd rather sit in the house with her and have a bottle of wine if i was gonna partake lol.
> 
> ffs yorkie all the shit you could have pulled him on and you choose a word that he spelled correctly! i actually think that particular use was acceptable, even though you are probably right in the fact that he meant to use enlightening. to illuminate means cast light on and to cast light on something that you never knew anything about is enlightening


Hes a noob yorkie is doing ehat we akll should be doing lol i just couldnt let metadata slip like that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> it's real white here. waffles sounds good tho


Aint you suppose to be keeping fit mr?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> ergo enlightenened can mean to educate rather than shine an actual beam of photons.


...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> and you'RE the torch surely yorkie?


If the cap fits!




The rare time I post a typo and the eagle eyed cunt's all over it.


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

who uses topmaxx? it looks like shit, how is it when left for long periods in a res? am i best mixing in before i water?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> it's relax who needs a word, i may as well have you on ignore cause i can't get an idea of what you're saying at the minute with that little phone lad haha
> 
> and you'RE the torch surely yorkie?


What da fuck i do?


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ............


The sarcastic emoticon. I bow down to your vast depths of vocal gymnastics and oscar wilde esque critiques, alas an intellect of such power is lost to the like of me. Now thats sarcasm oooh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> who uses topmaxx? it looks like shit, how is it when left for long periods in a res? am i best mixing in before i water?



I used to use it back in the soil days, it's crap.


You putting it in hydro man? Sketchy that mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldn't take that yorkie... Jerry jerry jerry


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And for fucks sake please speak English, not that 16 year old txt slang!


had a few blues so was a bit sloppy not slang lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

instead of helping noobs lax you shoulda been pointing out the fact the cunt couldn't grow a beard!

the state of that plant he posted was like a bad of rocket on a stick!

in coco yorkie, i have heard ppl on here say it's better than boost and cheaper too, ice and i think ghetto too i think. i've got a bottle that i doubt i'll use otherwise, can't be arsed doing a soil grow tbh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Now thats sarcasm oooh


Where did you learn sarcasm, from the same Yank's who taught you English perhaps?


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> makem is it? aka a makka? aka a sunderland fan i thinks WF


no mate i irish so an the 1st 3 letters of last name is McM


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

This illuminating thread is enlightening and grammaticaly educationalising but im still, sorry, i am still no wiser on the best amount of colas when mainlining


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

I compared his plant to a hiv fiddled cat that was run over ask sambo


ghb said:


> instead of helping noobs lax you shoulda been pointing out the fact the cunt couldn't grow a beard!
> 
> the state of that plant he posted was like a bad of rocket on a stick!
> 
> in coco yorkie, i have heard ppl on here say it's better than boost and cheaper too, ice and i think ghetto too i think. i've got a bottle that i doubt i'll use otherwise, can't be arsed doing a soil grow tbh.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> no mate i irish so an the 1st 3 letters of last name is McM


Saaaaay what


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Where did you learn sarcasm, from the same Yank's who taught you English perhaps?


duude that was like, low. Or something


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> in coco yorkie, i have heard ppl on here say it's better than boost and cheaper too, ice and i think ghetto too i think. i've got a bottle that i doubt i'll use otherwise, can't be arsed doing a soil grow tbh.


Mono-Potassium Phosphate from ebay mate, I've been saying it for years.


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

anyoneway u good ttoday lax mate js started the day wid 4 blues and a fat j lol what was all that about last night lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

It boggles the mind the shit we discuss on this thread...ur all a bunch or oddities


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Saaaaay what


well 3 third dad was full blown irish and it rubbed off lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> no mate i irish so an the 1st 3 letters of last name is McM


Sorry no irish allowed move along plz...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Liking the tube makka waiting on a few myself been ages now still gonna drop 7 when.they land hit a bong watch house n let the world melt away


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> educationalising



...............


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I compared his plant to a hiv fiddled cat that was run over ask sambo


That pic was labelled as early flowering and my first grow, and like a spastic child it payed for my keep


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

couldnt resist just one more

i know its weed thread lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> duude that was like, low. Or something


No, that was sarcasm.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah i use to be the only irish allowed then irish camw alone n stole my thunder now ive to go with the bi polar slipper bandit routine


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sorry no irish allowed move along plz...


oh no i best leave lol but i do live in uk does that count???


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> well 3 third dad was full blown irish and it rubbed off lol


So u aint really irish ... unless ur good at football ???


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...............


Obviously purposefull, like a GW Bush quote. Serioislley


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Ah plastic paddy


makka said:


> oh no i best leave lol but i do live in uk does that count???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> the state of that plant he posted was like a bad of rocket on a stick!


I'm gutted it disappeared before I came along.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Obviously purposefull, like a GW Bush quote. Serioislley


U sure ur not an old member?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Obviously purposefull, like a GW Bush quote. Serioislley


Serioislley....... wtf is that ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Serioislley....... wtf is that ???


Wit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> oh no i best leave lol but i do live in uk does that count???


The United Kingdom is not a geographical location but a political union.

I'm English obviously, Relax is Irish I'm thinking GHB is Scottish cos he seems to have different coloured money to me.

Narrow it down eh lad!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wit


Please, it doesn't deserve the accolade.


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

fuck it lol

made some canna butter 1st time last night put a full ls skunk foxtailed skunk plant in lol only halgf a block of clover lol 

does it look right???


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wit


Have u intoduced him to the slippers yet i can feel use hav a connection.. i defo think u need to show him the slippers man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Please, it doesn't deserve the accolade.


Well ots getting my attention over house so the show must go on.


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The United Kingdom is not a geographical location but a political union.
> 
> I'm English obviously, Relax is Irish I'm thinking GHB is Scottish cos he seems to have different coloured money to me.
> 
> Narrow it down eh lad!


nw england lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Have u intoduced him to the slippers yet i can feel use hav a connection.. i defo think u need to show him the slippers man


Phew, cuz here i was thinking.i wad the only one feeling the connection...he won me over cuz es a farmer i like farmers... U got a problem with farmers now do u? Cuz id find the udderly disrespectful to our fine (shite) agricultural history...brits didnr help...sound for the peelings btw lads lol #necrofuntimes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2015)

Hes a noob...u earn the privilege of that shizay that is my hizzay slippers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> nw england lol


Manchester by any chance?


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Canna Margarine with plant matter?
> 
> Hmmmm.........yummy!


naa i trimeed it first n dried it why i bet i done it wrong aint ?


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hes a noob...u earn the privilege of that shizay that is my hizzay slippers


my heads blagged is somat wrong wi wearing slippers??? i do man lol


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Manchester by any chance?


al say no more but not far


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> my heads blagged is somat wrong wi wearing slippers??? i do man lol


You've yet to see the slippers in question.

A sight to behold I tell thee!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> al say no more but not far


Oldham?

Rochdale?


Fuck I'm in Bradford mate, nobody gives a fuck and if you're really bothered about getting fingered then don't visit a site that has Facebook tracking cookies installed on it.


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

Canna Margarine with plant matter?

so i did it wrong then?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The United Kingdom is not a geographical location but a political union.
> 
> I'm English obviously, Relax is Irish I'm thinking GHB is Scottish cos he seems to have different coloured money to me.
> 
> Narrow it down eh lad!


uk is a corporation of the city of london


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

its hard like butter to
i used clover does it matter?

fuck eating leafs lol

i strained it tho


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

btw the exo loves the gavita, base nutes and terps and shes waxy and stinky at 8 weeks gonna chop at 9, even the shwag bud is nuggy


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> uk is a corporation of the city of london


i fwt it ment united kingdoms lmao


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> btw the exo loves the gavita, base nutes and terps and shes waxy and stinky at 8 weeks gonna chop at 9, even the shwag bud is nuggy


did you keep her short to get penetration?


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

dont mean to blasts Qs but my plant drinking in dwc ppm steady very slightly dropping but ph hasnt moved for 4 days should i worry?


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sorry no irish allowed move along plz...


Just mention potatoes, its like catnipp to the irish


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah plastic paddy


lmao i talk englisg accent so yeah true true nufin up with that morals what count lol


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it bad to slice a bud of a flowering white widow early and microwave it cos im pissed on red wine at 3pm and its all i got?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Just mention potatoes, its like catnipp to the irish


Sorry who are u ?? Ohh are you the guy who is growing rocket ???


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Just mention potatoes, its like catnipp to the irish


are u american???


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Is it bad to slice a bud of a flowering white widow early and microwave it cos im pissed on red wine at 3pm and its all i got?


Just get a scissor and cut the main cola of ul be fine.......


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone want 3 kids ?? Ill quite happily swap them for a 8th of green .... doing my fucking head in !!!!!


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just get a scissor and cut the main cola of ul be fine.......


put it on ya ballast and it be done in 2to3 hours i do it all the time lol


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sorry who are u ?? Ohh are you the guy who is growing rocket ???


Rocket, potatoes, carolina reapers, white widow and sprouts. Most proud of the reapers makes any kush seem like growing dandelions in a lawn


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> View attachment 3387320
> 
> its hard like butter to
> i used clover does it matter?
> ...


anyone i really dont wanna eat plant matter man


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> are u american???


Yorkshire, so yeah like new york or seattle


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

you mentioned that a 20 note is worth 20lb in weight of sterling silver and then you said a 20 is blue and a fiver green.







looks blue to me, we call them blueys round here







looks purple to me, i don't call them purpleys tho



The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm thinking GHB is Scottish cos he seems to have different coloured money to me.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Rocket, potatoes, carolina reapers, white widow and sprouts. Most proud of the reapers makes any kush seem like growing dandelions in a lawn


So that was a picture of ur rocket u put up earlier then


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

dannii said:


> Yorkshire, so yeah like new york or seattle


oh right just never heard that befrore


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> View attachment 3387320
> 
> its hard like butter to
> i used clover does it matter?
> ...


so it isnt shitty then??


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> did you keep her short to get penetration?


depends on whether I am soggin it or bunging a bush into perp, u don't need to keep em short for good light reception just keep the canopy even with traing, but yeah mostly I am flipping em at 9 inches


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

Makka strain that shit through a pair of tights to get all plant matter out man


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> depends on whether I am soggin it or bunging a bush into perp, u don't need to keep em short for good light reception just keep the canopy even with traing, but yeah mostly I am flipping em at 9 inches


when i scrooged i could only get a 1 foot pene when using a 600 in a 1.2 wilma dwc was their room for improvement then??? whanna swith back tbh not liking dwc cause of these foxtrails i just dicover all 3 have done it even the one in soil???


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Makka strain that shit through a pair of tights to get all plant matter out man


i strained it through a cotton sock lol was clean tho will do or should i melt and filter a few more times???


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> depends on whether I am soggin it or bunging a bush into perp, u don't need to keep em short for good light reception just keep the canopy even with traing, but yeah mostly I am flipping em at 9 inches


defoliate to cause myn grow that quick i would have to trim every day i do defoliate but only the fans blocking flower heaqds


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

cant wait to switch strain man

thinking a cheese i need some sterling


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> uk is a corporation of the city of london


I didn't say UK.

I said The United Kingdom, meaning 'The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland' (Great Britain being an island landmass containing two country's and a principality) stemming from the 1800 'Acts of Union'.


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't say UK.
> 
> I said The United Kingdom, meaning 'The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland' (Great Britain being an island landmass containing two country's and a principality) stemming from the 1800 'Acts of Union'.


fuk know my u smoked my head i fwt uk stood for united kingdom thall all i know lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> you mentioned that a 20 note is worth 20lb in weight of sterling silver and then you said a 20 is blue and a fiver green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flip em over to the front, the colour is slightly different.

Not to mention that fiver is an old note that has been replaced.

I did say it was open to interpretation at the time but a new issue fiver is green on the front and the 20 is debatable.

10's are brown/orange

50's are red/pink


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> fuk know my u smoked my head i fwt uk stood for united kingdom thall all i know lmao



Have you never wondered which nation states were combined to make a singular United Kingdom?


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

from the garden this morning






done some work






it's a work in progress, think i'll end up propping the smaller plants up on something and having all the lights all the way up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

It doesn't just say 'United Kingdom' on the front of your passport, if you have one.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

Yorkie .... im high ... wtf ? Doesnt u.k stand for ultra kebabs ?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

I stripped my gg4 last night. think i might of gone overboard as i look now ... lol


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

but but u enlightened me lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Yorkie .... im high ... wtf ? Doesnt u.k stand for ultra kebabs ?


Round this way, over the phone after a messy night out.

Yeah sometimes.


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> So that was a picture of ur rocket u put up earlier then


No that was ma first WW would u like a pic of my chillies


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I stripped my gg4 last night. think i might of gone overboard as i look now ... lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

you can never cut too much away robbie, seriously! no matter how much i cut i still get the odd bud that never gets as dense as the rest


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2015)

i'm offski lads. have a good one!


----------



## dannii (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> So that was a picture of ur rocket u put up earlier then


That was ma first grow and proud of it. Happy daze


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just sprinkled sum shatter over a joint .. should go dwn nice after a few drinks...


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just sprinkled sum shatter over a joint .. should go dwn nice after a few drinks...


I imagine you will be going down after that lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 3, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I imagine you will be going down after that lol


Ha maybe


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 3, 2015)

Good fucking stripping Rob old boy


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Good fucking stripping Rob old boy


Cheers matey , hopefully not too much , aiming for just some massive colas with no small nugs at all.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

Me veg tent.....think they need a bit of pruning i didnt wanna do any till i take cuts but theyre getting monsterous taking over the tent man and still got about another 5 weeks ahead of her yet, can see me having hieght issues with em


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3387457
> Me veg tent.....think they need a bit of pruning i didnt wanna do any till i take cuts but theyre getting monsterous taking over the tent man and still got about another 5 weeks ahead of her yet, can see me having hieght issues with em


doin some ghb trees by the look?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

anyone need an xxxl aircooled hood and lumitech 600w ballast collect only lemme know, the hood is a beast


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol Yeh I was thinking same thing wish I had the same height space as him....only other thing I'm thinking is just rob it of cuts and discard then i can go ahead with my little sog plan? Just ddon't wanna throw a huge plant like that away tho man


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyone need an xxxl aircooled hood and lumitech 600w ballast collect only lemme know, the hood is a beast


I've got two of those w 8" venting, got em used from a friend and still haven't hooked them up. fkrs are massive. planned on using 1000 watters in em.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

If no one puts their name down for the hood I'll take it in a few weeks


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh I was thinking same thing wish I had the same height space as him....only other thing I'm thinking is just rob it of cuts and discard then i can go ahead with my little sog plan? Just ddon't wanna throw a huge plant like that away tho man


I used to grow bigguns but its all about efficiency imo and sog is the nuts for speedy yield and optimal light usage


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If no one puts their name down for the hood I'll take it in a few weeks


no hurry man its yours


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm a see how many of these 11ltr pots I can squeeze in the tent I'm hoping for around 16 I like doing bigguns but like u say its not efficient unless your outdoors really it just takes too long


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah man im foliar feeding em in stretch and lolly em and got 16 in a confined 1 sq m tray in a 1.2 tent under a thou


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

have to say this wind stress training with the silica added to the feed is fattening up the stems on the exo, and we all no wat fat stems means....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

That's another thing I need a decent fan in the veg tent my old one conked out on me..the silicon deffo helps strengthen those stems up fo sho


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's another thing I need a decent fan in the veg tent my old one conked out on me..the silicon deffo helps strengthen those stems up fo sho


im spending 5 mins 3 x daily with a ruk 6 inch fan trying to flatten them


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2015)

Howdy all. Hope you're al well. Just back home so first thing i did was get me some nice smoke. Haven't bought weed since christmas. Gonna get high and find me something on youtube. No internet for 4 months has been fucking shit. lots of vines and porn to catch up on! Was so good to get the net back that i watched the whole new trailer park boys season in a night :/


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy all. Hope you're al well. Just back home so first thing i did was get me some nice smoke. Haven't bought weed since christmas. Gonna get high and find me something on youtube. No internet for 4 months has been fucking shit. lots of vines and porn to catch up on! Was so good to get the net back that i watched the whole new trailer park boys season in a night :/


hows the studies going and the expensive London life?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

How goes you Brits and Micks? Good I hope. Just started a new garden of Green Crack (carl sagan clone only) and my buddies new cross of chernobyl x goji og. 9 GC's and 3 S7G's.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> How goes you Brits and Micks? Good I hope. Just started a new garden of Green Crack (carl sagan clone only) and my buddies new cross of chernobyl x goji og. 9 GC's and 3 S7G's.


orite ex paddy hows the scurvy?


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2015)

Csnt read writing proopa boys off t bed loll


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> Csnt read writing proopa boys off t bed loll


u need to harden the fuk up ya pussy, lol wish I was wasted


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hows the studies going and the expensive London life?


All good, piece of piss so far. At the parents house for about a week, then back for 8 days for some exams, and then 5 months off for the summer. think i'm just going to work flat out so i can afford somewhere that isn't a shit hole, but would be looking at about £1100 a month for a one bed flat in the area i need to be in. Load of bollocks. Got a tidy bit of inheritance I can fall back on if push comes to shove. Loving the student lifestyle right now though, fine wine, steak, fresh tuna, why not. Pretty much the same budget as when i had a full time job!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2015)

makka said:


> Csnt read writing proopa boys off t bed loll


Drunk or simply retarded? Sorry, dyslexic. Working my way through a few bottles of wine and working my way through my tupaware of weed,


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

thread has been funny today i been reading it all day on n off, got to london minus the manky cat lol but the fucking rspca bloke that came to pick it up apparently stank of booze n was half cut lol

tis a nice bit of gear, pic dont really do it justice but was fucking hassle tracking me pal down, hes on some bit of skirt, think the cunts in love lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2015)

first proper beer garden day yesterday of the year, smashed to bits. Load of proper. Missus has had me cleaning and painting all day. I could fucking cry. All day painting the morra too just so I can go daft derby day Sunday.

I'll be so fucked off if we lose.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> first proper beer garden day yesterday of the year, smashed to bits. Load of proper. Missus has had me cleaning and painting all day. I could fucking cry. All day painting the morra too just so I can go daft derby day Sunday.
> 
> ill be so fu ked off if we lose


aint you lost the last 2 or 3 tho? i had a decent bet on kane the other night fgs, hat trick, more than 2 goals blah blah the cunt barely touched the ball lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 3, 2015)

Got a nice shine to it mate making me wanna fart just looking at it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah we've been beat 3 or 4 times on the belt. They wanted it more last time. But I reckon we'll do them this time. They've got this new cloggy gaffer who is pretty class which might go against us but our new lad Perez is shit hot.

aye I knew Kane would do nowt after all the hype.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah we've been beat 3 or 4 times on the belt. They wanted it more last time. But I reckon we'll do them this time. They've got this new cloggy gaffer who is pretty class which might go against us but our new lad Perez is shit hot.
> 
> aye I knew Kane would do nowt after all the hype.


im spurs all me life tho mate i couldnt help it, the cunt barely touched the ball tho lol

good luck in the derby geezer, sounds like you have earnt it what with all ya painting n that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2015)

had/have to get it done, the sofa turns up monday. bad enough I have to be in an empty house dying on bank hol monday they'd better win.

I'm all calm now by Sunday dinnertime it'll 3 hail shearers and palpitations.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thread has been funny today i been reading it all day on n off, got to london minus the manky cat lol but the fucking rspca bloke that came to pick it up apparently stank of booze n was half cut lol
> 
> tis a nice bit of gear, pic dont really do it justice but was fucking hassle tracking me pal down, hes on some bit of skirt, think the cunts in love lol
> 
> View attachment 3387502


Is that cola? You guys go hard man


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

Got 5oz from four ChemDog4 ladies grown indoor in hydro, its a big yielder for sure:


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

And some pics of the new grow 12 DQ/GC (Carl Sagan clone only cuts) and 3 Sector7G's (hope the S7G's don't herm)
The S7G's are the 3 on the right

And my DQ/GC Carl Sagan bonsai mom, I've probably got over 20 cuts off her


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 3, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Is that cola? You guys go hard man


yes mate, cola prob some of the best we can get in the UK well topped price stuff any way, i still bet tho what any of us forum members who like a sniff call the pure the proper etc will be no more than 60-70% pure i have no lab and thats just imo, but it dont come out the source locations i.e south america at no more than 85-90% and unless your buying multi keys of the stuff your kidding yaself if you think it has not been stamped on by the time it hits the streets even at 100er a g i.e top UK price.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 3, 2015)

I like downers and I have high blood pressure so I can't indulge in the caine. Here in the states it is all columbian and mexican and supposedly good stuff from what my friends that use say, and the wife likes it here and there. when we went to jamaica I smoked my ass off and she sniffed her ass off as she does not like the effects of the herb.

Same here, now matter how good it is it is most definitely stepped on


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mornin lads ... had 2 of them joints wit a bit of shatter in them yesterday i was smashed... misses came hme and taut i was out of it on sumtin said me eyes wer rollin fck do i remember ha ... drinkin all day and then shatter do not mix great...... i cuda done wit a bit of that sniff newuser had


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2015)

Mornin people


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2015)

Phones working again,still need to fix the screen but happy days


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Phones working again,still need to fix the screen but happy days


U cant blame the potato hands anymore so


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2015)

Suppose the cracked screen fiasco will suffice.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

4 more gringo on the go at a mates house, another person thats been helped set up by that generous donation of equipment i received last year 
 

Under a VIPAR 300W 5W LED 

 

should be interesting to see how this goes as this is one of the lights ive shortlisted for buying at some point ready for a move over to LED`s ready for the summer


----------



## ghb (Apr 4, 2015)

they probably market that light at 600w hps users so it should be good to flower at least 4 plants. been neglecting the gringo slightly this week, i'll be putting her on a pedestal next time i go i think so she has a chance to compete with the blue pit.

so far i would say she is just a slightly more vigorous version of exo, my exo is already developing that ganster lean, not even 3 weeks in ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 4 more gringo on the go at a mates house, another person thats been helped set up by that generous donation of equipment i received last year
> View attachment 3387933
> 
> Under a VIPAR 300W 5W LED
> ...


Keep us updated id like to try led sumtime myself so be good to see


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Keep us updated id like to try led sumtime myself so be good to see


will do mate, gna be keeping a close eye on this one as im intending on buying some LED`s outta this harvest money, start getting ready for summer temps lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

This is the light being used, mate got it for £91 all in delivered

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-5W-LED-300W-LED-Grow-Light-High-Power-Spectrum-Veg-Flower-Plant-Panel-Lamp-/171212914326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27dd15be96


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 4 more gringo on the go at a mates house, another person thats been helped set up by that generous donation of equipment i received last year
> View attachment 3387933
> 
> Under a VIPAR 300W 5W LED
> ...


looks good mate ide paint the walls or get some diamond mylar imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> they probably market that light at 600w hps users so it should be good to flower at least 4 plants. been neglecting the gringo slightly this week, i'll be putting her on a pedestal next time i go i think so she has a chance to compete with the blue pit.
> 
> so far i would say she is just a slightly more vigorous version of exo, my exo is already developing that ganster lean, not even 3 weeks in ffs


slightly different taste at harvest as well, gringo is a bit sweeter and still has that hint of cough syrup etc

yeah that light is sposed to be for 4 plants/3x3 area


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> looks good mate ide paint the walls or get some diamond mylar imo


yeah its all in the works, lad only got the whole thing screwed together yesterday lol, only a temp grow box until we have finished outfitting his cupboard he will be using full time


----------



## ghb (Apr 4, 2015)

temps are already getting high in my room, was 82 yesterday just before lights off and it was only 74 last week. if it gets into the 90s i will have to get an intake fan drawing in cold air from outside but i'd rather not!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> temps are already getting high in my room, was 82 yesterday just before lights off and it was only 74 last week. if it gets into the 90s i will have to get an intake fan drawing in cold air from outside but i'd rather not!


you know u will have to soon man its only getting warmer


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> temps are already getting high in my room, was 82 yesterday just before lights off and it was only 74 last week. if it gets into the 90s i will have to get an intake fan drawing in cold air from outside but i'd rather not!


buy some LED`s lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2015)

@zedd 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153279596944742


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2015)

A good way to cool temps with out porting outside for intake is to get a bucket of ice and place ya active intake init above the ice fix to top of bucket and drill holes in top of bucket to pull the air through the ice done this in summer a few times
Obvs gotta change ice 1nce a day ball ache I kniw but it works


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

makka said:


> A good way to cool temps with out porting outside for intake is to get a bucket of ice and place ya active intake init above the ice fix to top of bucket and drill holes in top of bucket to pull the air through the ice done this in summer a few times
> Obvs gotta change ice 1nce a day ball ache I kniw but it works


And drives your humidity up too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

Ey up Lad's.


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And drives your humidity up too.


Good. Point it does my extraction overkill so I can control it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2015)

Mates worse than myself for self control.. Was supposed to get a load of xanax off him now only got ten for me loool ah well Gfs at work bit of house xanax


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Mates worse than myself for self control.. Was supposed to get a load of xanax off him now only got ten for me loool ah well Gfs at work bit of house xanax


I stopped watching House when they stopped letting Hugh be Hugh (quick wit genius) and started dragging the story line out instead of concentrating on the medical/science aspect.

Might as well be watching ER these day's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2015)

Season one n 2 for the win alright but till game of thrones n hannibal start I'll n e watching every fucking episode of house lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

fucking el im knackered, that gear was the bloody rocket! was on it from 8pm til bout 3-4am then gave up n thought id try wind down n get some sleep, few sleepers a joint more vods i managed to get bout 3-4hrs at 7am.

Then was at me neice 5yr old birthday with 20+ screaming 5yr olds from bout 12-5! werent too bad tho was in a function room attached to a pub so i just polished off the rest the nosebag with a few large vods and chatted every cunt in there ears off lol

feel real tired now tho, thinking a few more vods a joint n bed, maybe a sausage n cheese sarnie chucked in there somewhere im fucking starving where i didnt eat nowt most the day.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

am glad to be back home tho and get the stab vest off lol, although london is my home really i spose was born there and lived there on and off most me life i fucking hate the place.

Went to the shop for me sister to get some extra fizz for the kids, the shop is next to a alleyway of back entrance's of a load of house's half of em are crackhouse's lol go to get out the car n go to the shop n see this beemer proper speeding down the road, literally handbraked turned into crackville almost taking out some poor old dear on the road, ive looked over briefly n there was 4 rockheads in the car glaring at the old girl they almost taken out lol

fucking shithole.com

is some nice munch down there tho i must admit, that many people and place's to eat the competition is harsh so theres deffo some nice munch, i like a local turkish resturant does a fucking mean kebab n meats etc, i aint been there for ages tho n gone in and said i want the special mixed grill blah blah, when they have said 21quid please when ive gone back to grab it thought maybe id ordered the wrong one lol

was some monster meat collection, lamb ribs,chickin wings,poussin,kofte,shish,doners all in some fucking huge container the bloke must have thought you greedy cunt lolol i just didnt wana look a cock n say shit ive ordered the wrong thing lol was banging tho, all them meats where on a bed of rice, n no pittas n shit comes with some funky turkish bread


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 4, 2015)

Aye them turks knock up a good kebab I must say...when we were working in York I was living from this kebab place chicken kebabs were fuckin bostin best part of a tenner but worth it


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 4 more gringo on the go at a mates house, another person thats been helped set up by that generous donation of equipment i received last year
> View attachment 3387933
> 
> Under a VIPAR 300W 5W LED
> ...


Box looks good man, the plants look very healthy, yeah I would paint it white as white reflects better than anything else or so I have read. You could lower that LED as it puts off little heat.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye them turks knock up a good kebab I must say...when we were working in York I was living from this kebab place chicken kebabs were fuckin bostin best part of a tenner but worth it


yeah mate when its done proper its a lovely cuisine, i love me meats am a fucker for a chicken doner pure badness lol layers of fatty chickin skin etc taste so good tho lol

proper mingled now mind, n going to bed got bout 20+ oz to chop in the morning, aint looking forward to it i must say but needs must n all that.......


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate when its done proper its a lovely cuisine, i love me meats am a fucker for a chicken doner pure badness lol layers of fatty chickin skin etc taste so good tho lol
> 
> proper mingled now mind, n going to bed got bout 20+ oz to chop in the morning, aint looking forward to it i must say but needs must n all that.......


I'm just in from work and I'm away again at 6:30 in morning.....but tbh I'd rather be doin this than landing home after a bit of a sesh with a grow to chop first thing in morning lol

I'm fitting out a chemist over easter, had access to the BIG safe this evening......you'd be fuckin drooling m8 lol......I haven't a clue what half the shit is I just see £ signs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm a sucker for chicken doner too only in suffer the next day lol....fuckin hate chopping and trimming it proper drags its bollocks don't it


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm just in from work and I'm away again at 6:30 in morning.....but tbh I'd rather be doin this than landing home after a bit of a sesh with a grow to chop first thing in morning lol
> 
> I'm fitting out a chemist over easter, had access to the BIG safe this evening......you'd be fuckin drooling m8 lol......I haven't a clue what half the shit is I just see £ signs


ffs mg, why not just ask lol

access to a chemist safe ive got me dribble on lol you no a single 80mg oxycontin is worth £30+ so u get a few bottles???

but your right i think id rather be fitting out that chemist n robbing the safe than feeling like shit with a good few hours trimming due in the morning lol

i can understand you dont wana fuck your work up so why not just get a laborer from the south lol n blame the rob on him lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ffs mg, why not just ask lol
> 
> access to a chemist safe ive got me dribble on lol you no a single 80mg oxycontin is worth £30+ so u get a few bottles???
> 
> ...


Lol, it's a small chemist m8 and there was just to many workers in it. Can't really just start searching for stuff lol......one shelf in the safe labeled "morphine" caught my eye tho. I'm there for another 3 days so I'll keep an eye. Believe me m8 if it was a job I was looking after or running id be hangin back for an hour in the evening for a good old search lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah its all in the works, lad only got the whole thing screwed together yesterday lol, only a temp grow box until we have finished outfitting his cupboard he will be using full time


Does your mom not let you grow at home?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, it's a small chemist m8 and there was just to many workers in it. Can't really just start searching for stuff lol......one shelf in the safe labeled "morphine" caught my eye tho. I'm there for another 3 days so I'll keep an eye. Believe me m8 if it was a job I was looking after or running id be hangin back for an hour in the evening for a good old search lol


fair play mate, but just clear that morphine section n its pure £££ ava look for the benzo section too lol

n also big bottles of a greeny looking syrup, methodone pure £££ aswel n chemist always seem to have huge bottles of the stuff, fucking joke really the drug is as if not more addictive than the smack, but its our ''cure'' lol i personally think these place's in europe that give em pure diamorphine aka heroin n a safe clean place to shoot it are doing more good than our methodone policy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fair play mate, but just clear that morphine section n its pure £££ ava look for the benzo section too lol


Lol, clear it....hold on I'll start filling bin liners ffs lol. Couldn't take anything they'd notice m8, it'd cause a whole handlin. I know for sure tho the state of the place a few boxes wouldn't go a miss....well see, ain't makin no promises


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, clear it....hold on I'll start filling bin liners ffs lol. Couldn't take anything they'd notice m8, it'd cause a whole handlin. I know for sure tho the state of the place a few boxes wouldn't go a miss....well see, ain't makin no promises


ok, look for oxycontin,oxycodene,pethidine,methodone,flunitrazepam,clonzepam/rivitril,lorazepam lol

the 1st 5 are worth the most $


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ok, look for oxycontin,oxycodene,pethidine,methodone,flunitrazepam,clonzepam/rivitril,lorazepam lol
> 
> the 1st 5 are worth the most $


Took a screen shot lol!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

I used to be able to get £10.000 cash no questions for an unopened DDA cabinet from one particular guy back in the day.

Fucker's ain't so easy to rob these day's, they're usually bolted through the wall or even alarmed up with limpets like casino safes.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Took a screen shot lol!


i no you bloody did aswel lol you love a £ note mg ya fucking workaholic lol, ava look tho mate for them what i named if its poss to grab em without a tug, you can get a good price for the 1st 5 especially.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

As soon as they do a balance at the end of the day and realise something's missing the cops are straight round to his firm man.

I'd say it's near on impossible to get away with.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As soon as they do a balance at the end of the day and realise something's missing the cops are straight round to his firm man.
> 
> I'd say it's near on impossible to get away with.


Bollocks! I've ripped the whole back outta the shop ffs, they've all the stock in the tea room and there's one safe about 4 foot cubed which I unbolted from the floor to move, there's tablets kickin round the floor when I left that had fallen behind cabinets ffs lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

If they wer something I was interested in, I knew a lot about and recognised easy I'd already have some, the place is a mess and by the looks of it they wouldn't miss a few as I said before


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2015)

Right later lads, I'm off


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 4, 2015)

screenshot lol fentanyl patch's aswel fuck they are worth a few quid, night.


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Bollocks! I've ripped the whole back outta the shop ffs, they've all the stock in the tea room and there's one safe about 4 foot cubed which I unbolted from the floor to move, there's tablets kickin round the floor when I left that had fallen behind cabinets ffs lol.


He's working on the place lol and they do stock counts at end of day
How much morphine sulphate continous 100mg the grey ones got loads of them tbh


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> He's working on the place lol and they do stock counts at end of day
> How much morphine sulphate continous 100mg the grey ones got loads of them tbh


the man said he could if he wanted to bet u they are paks some of whom only become pharmacists so they can do drugs lol and the packets of drugs all over the floor and giving the keys to the drugs safe without emptying the cunt first ide say clean em out they are being unprofessional lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2015)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8441020.stm


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8441020.stm


i member reading about that when it first happened, was years ago. Fuck i would have loved to have been that shelf stacker tho lol


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8441020.stm


I'm that case then I couldn't resist lol

Any idea them morphine 100 mg greys worth??

Wrong quote brain still laxy dazy lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3388452


You're not funny at all..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're not funny at all..


Are u talkin to urself again


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2015)

I had a colleague who was strait as, went on hols to spain, claims he found a brick of hash on the beach and walked down the road with it and handed it in to the cop shop, hahahahah, some people, he asked me what I would do, soon shut me up as he didn't have me down as a drug mule lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3388452


You posted this and you're not intending to be funny?








doubt it!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You posted this and you're not intending to be funny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Providing it pisses you off does it matter either way? You bring it on yourself after all.......

I have decided your new name with immediate effect will be "thrush"


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Providing it pisses you off does it matter either way? You bring it on yourself after all.......
> 
> I have decided your new name with immediate effect will be "thrush"


Yes , yes I'm so pissed off.. you got me so good young man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Bollocks! I've ripped the whole back outta the shop ffs, they've all the stock in the tea room and there's one safe about 4 foot cubed which I unbolted from the floor to move, there's tablets kickin round the floor when I left that had fallen behind cabinets ffs lol.


So either that's not where the good stuff is or the 'Dangerous Drugs Act' got thrown out of the fucking window!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes , yes I'm so pissed off.. you got me so good young man.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

lmao, anyone see whats wrong here?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8441020.stm


That story is all over.

Papers can't seem to make their mind up between plantain or bananas, cocaine or heroin though.

Fucking so called 'news' makes me laugh, can't even get the story/lie straight.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I have decided your new name with immediate effect will be "thrush"


Well placed Chubby Brown jokes before noon!

............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lmao, anyone see whats wrong here?


THC content is 66% with practically fuck all else.
Where's the other 34%!?

......


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

Mashed.con


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2015)

Jesus productive day/stoner time n house me thinks


----------



## greenfingerbhoy (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey everyone new here from scotland i started growing my first grow about a month ago got sick of paying 280 for a ounce that's full of stick and small assed buds hopping i don't fuck it up so far so good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> productive day/stoner time n house me thinks


For a change eh Lax!


----------



## greenfingerbhoy (Apr 5, 2015)

sophanox said:


> yo, I was just wondering what soil you uk heads use for soil - everyone bangs on about fox farm but I can't find anywhere that sells it in the uk! cheers





sophanox said:


> yo, I was just wondering what soil you uk heads use for soil - everyone bangs on about fox farm but I can't find anywhere that sells it in the uk! cheers


i use coco plus


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> For a change eh Lax!


I got the grass cut I'm happy lol...Gfs happy so no disturbance


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

greenfingerbhoy said:


> Hey everyone new here from scotland i started growing my first grow about a month ago got sick of paying 280 for a ounce that's full of stick and small assed buds hopping i don't fuck it up so far so good


Get some picture's up for the lad's then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

greenfingerbhoy said:


> 280 for a ounce


£10 per gram retail prices on an ounce!

Somebody's been taking you for a muppet and you've stood for it mate, most lad's in here would laugh that shit out of town or give em a slap for the cheek.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £10 per gram retail prices on an ounce!
> 
> Somebody's been taking you for a muppet and you've stood for it mate, most lad's in here would laugh that shit out of town or give em a slap for the cheek.


lol not everyone has the option to do anything different, i.e. in between my own harvests its either gram bags or £200 for an oz, nothing in between, so its either pay ir or not have asmoke for months at a time etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol not everyone has the option to do anything different, i.e. in between my own harvests its either gram bags or £200 for an oz, nothing in between, so its either pay ir or not have asmoke for months at a time etc


I understand mate, I buy bags in between my harvests and I pay 180-200 an oz but 280 would get laughed at and I'd go elsewhere or do without.

Market value my arse, divvys stand for it (usually the young) and that sets the price for everybody else!?

Fuck that shit, folk want to start saying no, turn stuff away and force the industry to step up it's game.

But no, too many muppets and kids around for the proper lot to make a difference.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I understand mate, I buy bags in between my harvests and I pay 180-200 an oz but 280 would get laughed at and I'd go elsewhere or do without.
> 
> Market value my arse, divvys stand for it (usually the young) and that sets the price for everybody else!?
> 
> ...


i know what ur saying mate but that the choice ppl have, either find £200 in one go ( if you can even find someone willing to sell an oz) or its gram bags which works out at £280/oz an a lot of ppl just dont have 200 laying around when they wanna smoke lol

It is true tho, far too many kids n muppets involved now


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i know what ur saying mate but that the choice ppl have, either find £200 in one go ( if you can even find someone willing to sell an oz) or its gram bags which works out at £280/oz an a lot of ppl just dont have 200 laying around when they wanna smoke lol
> 
> It is true tho, far too many kids n muppets involved now


Same with all drugs tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

The situation has gone to shit, really.

I know this middle aged Paki guy through the local grow shop.

He can't grow for shit but got in the game for the lure of easy money anyway.

He fills a room with feminised auto's (at fuck knows what cost in beans) then charges £180 an oz when it's done.

The local shop owner pulled an oz bag from under the counter one time and slung it to me asking what I thought, "it's going for 140 cos the guy has 300 oz he can't shift cos his buyer in prison" he says.

I have a look, "it's fucking gash mate, can you not tell it's been flash dried under lights or notice the parts that have been cut out with scissors cos he obviously got mold in it? You're a cheeky cunt for offering me that auto for 140 when you know I sell top shelf for 160 all day long and it was only last week I offered you my cheap Exodus Cheese for 120!".

He snipered me a sample out of the bag and when I got home, yes it was gash, a bit of taste but nothing else, not a stitch of frost to be seen.

The Lad's in the shop managed to help him shift all 300 oz for 140's and the cunt rocked up in a brand new Qashqai the week after.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

Since when has pub food been worth the same as proper?

Or street pills been worth the same as dutchies?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Since when has pub food been worth the same as proper?
> 
> Or street pills been worth the same as dutchies?


As recently as 10-15yrs ago lol, weed was weed n pills were pills, all the same price no matter what you bought, only recently its changed nj all gone to shit lol


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol not everyone has the option to do anything different, i.e. in between my own harvests its either gram bags or £200 for an oz, nothing in between, so its either pay ir or not have asmoke for months at a time etc


Grow ur own like us lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

There's a damn sight more garbage on the market these day's.


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's a damn sight more garbage on the market these day's.


To true half of it not even fineshed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Grow ur own like us lol


He does, but not enough.

I personally need about 2g per day to feed the habit, not including the weekend and the odd get together between mates.

Plus then producing enough to live off = a fair bit of weed grown each month.

Easier said than done.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Grow ur own like us lol


i normally do lol, but due to circumstances this end its 4months since last harvest and another 8 weeks till the next


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2015)

anyone fancy a game of conkers? http://theync.com/brazilvsargentina/more-than-fuck-is-this.htm


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

Fucking good shot!


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2015)

it must be edited surely. if her arse was red raw and full of needle marks to begin with i could say yea, lucky shot. but the fact her arse is pristine and it is such a BULLSEYE make me suspect to say the least.

better than watching kids get blown up anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Was the wiggle and scream that made me laugh bless her must of come a bit Roy like haha


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

I manage to keep my self in 2 gram a day but I perpeutal only 4 plants tho crop every 8 week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2015)

Some kinky man ghb...names far more fitting now lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fckn spurs fckd up me accum .. useless they are


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> I manage to keep my self in 2 gram a day but I perpeutal only 4 plants tho crop every 8 week


If you could explain how that works because it doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lmao, anyone see whats wrong here?


Have a cup o tea n figure it out


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you could explain how that works because it doesn't add up to me.


2 lots of 2 plants staggered by 8 weeks im guessing or something similar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

Captain Ron said:


> Have a cup o tea n figure it out


It called a 'rhetorical' question.

Thick cunt.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you could explain how that works because it doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)

I like you guys!


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't git yer cockles in a twist York


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2015)

Captain Ron said:


> I like you guys!


Jog on or catch up on the last 7000 pages..qna's at the end


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 5, 2015)

Captain Ron said:


> Have a cup o tea n figure it out


I don't think you're a douche nozzle Captain Ron.

currently making cuppa joe with folded over paper towel as a filter!


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you could explain how that works because it doesn't add up to me.


28g lasts me 14 days and I pull 6oz every 8 week I have 4 vegging 4 flowein 4 in 4out repeat


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> 28g lasts me 14 days and I pull 6oz every 8 week I have 4 vegging 4 flowein 4 in 4out repeat


So you are only getting 6oz from 4 plants every 8 weeks?


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=868789126511633


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I don't think you're a douche nozzle Captain Ron.
> 
> currently making cuppa joe with folded over paper towel as a filter!


Watching me eh?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 5, 2015)

Captain Ron said:


> Watching me eh?


no


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> 28g lasts me 14 days and I pull 6oz every 8 week I have 4 vegging 4 flowein 4 in 4out repeat


So you've got 8 plants then, not 4!

Plus a mother for clones by any chance?

........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

An extra 2 weeks to dry a crop and the 2 weeks to root clones puts an extra month on your time.

3 weeks ish if your handy.


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 5, 2015)

Captain Ron said:


> Watching me eh?


guys I don't think this is mainliner, 
looks like Kurt Russell the actor.


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

My flower chamber is 6foot wid 1ft deep and 7 foot high with a 400 hps in cooltube with 6inch extraction fan


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you've got 8 plants then, not 4!
> 
> Plus a mother for clones by any chance?
> 
> ........


Ye my bad n no mother just take clones off next flowering bath I have a veg cab n flowering closet lol

But I've had 6 oz off two plants in the flower cab tbh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

Captain Ron said:


> Don't git yer cockles in a twist York


My name as displayed is 'The Yorkshireman' which should be used when referencing/tagging me in posts/private convos.

Pals, aquaintances and regulars of the site call me Yorkie, non of which you are.

.......


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)

OK York


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Ye my bad n no mother just take clones off next flowering bath I have a veg cab n flowering closet lol
> 
> But I've had 6 oz off two plants in the flower cab tbh



8 big uns plus 4 clones a time makes 12 plants.

Yeah I could keep myself in smoke if I did that just for me.


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 8 big uns plus 4 clones a time makes 12 plants.
> 
> Yeah I could keep myself in smoke if I did that just for me.


Not big no lol
My flower cab only 1ft deep 6 ft wide the clones get 2 week root 6 week veg but topped n lst 

I never have more then 8 plants excep for harvest time when four are drying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

That's the first cunt I've ever slapped on ignore.

Can't do with these fucking feral trolls strolling in and vomiting all over the thread.

Said vomit doesn't even have any chunks in it, no substance at all.

They're not even trying.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Not big no lol
> My flower cab only 1ft deep 6 ft wide the clones get 2 week root 6 week veg but topped n lst
> 
> I never have more then 8 plants excep for harvest time when four are drying


Chop 4 down, take 4 clones and then chuck that vegged 4 into flower?


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Chop 4 down, take 4 clones and then chuck that vegged 4 into flower?


Yeah so start first 4 veg till sex around six weeks then take clones n move veged plants into flower 8 week later chop n clones will be bushes n then take clones again and repeat if u get me lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

@yorkie, they finally recovered that car........

top pic when it went missing, bottom when it was recovered


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 5, 2015)

Kin'ell, they've stripped the cunt bare!

And tried to repaint it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think I'm gonna strip the beasts of cuts tonight and fuck em off they're just too big for the tent its silly, so I'm gonna have a fully vegged psy and exo going spare ready to flip


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell, they've stripped the cunt bare!
> 
> And tried to repaint it.


yup, £15k worth of parts missing from it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just lollipoppedthe psycho does it look about right lads?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Feel a bit nasty after doing that but had to be done she was taking over the fat slag


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Feel a bit nasty after doing that but had to be done she was taking over the fat slag


Yea ur rite man keep the bitch in place


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha she's in a body bag now just hope all me cuts root :/ I kept the big exo and livers just in case but gave em a reet good trim up....so the next lits gonna be a 16 planter in 11ltr pots a mixed bag of exo psy an livers and maybe some jd's thrown in if its any good like


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3388808
> Just lollipoppedthe psycho does it look about right lads?


wish id gone that severe with mine ffs lol, chopped all the lower shit off mine when i flipped em to flower an now 2-3 weeks later its all fucking grown back ffs, now im faced with the choice of doing it again 3 weeks into flower which might stress it or leaving it n dealing with the popcorn lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wtf is there growin talk at this hour ???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha Yeh popcorns wank man 3 weeks in tho I rekon you'll be alright just don't go too wild on em like....its mad his much grows back in these first 2 weeks Aint it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf is there growin talk at this hour ???


not exactly much else being said lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> not exactly much else being said lol


True pretty fckn quite tday alri


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh popcorns wank man 3 weeks in tho I rekon you'll be alright just don't go too wild on em like....its mad his much grows back in these first 2 weeks Aint it


yeah they are the 3 things ive gotta work this year, getting more regular harvests, keeping plants shorter, and practicing some LST n trimming/lollipopping etc, got lazy it seems n now its biting me in the arse lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeh I've been lazy too and it shows so this next lot I'm upping my game and going hard on it hopefully it pays off for me


----------



## Captain Ron (Apr 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3388808
> Just lollipoppedthe psycho does it look about right lads?


It's kinda dr Seuss 
Right York! 

Lucky page 
-7777-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

sweet Jesus I'm dying. On a scale of 1 to krakatoa I'm Chernobyl.

fuck nufc I hate them. Bunch of spineless cunts. I'd pay money to kick each and every one of them in the plumbs. Not a lot of money mind, they aren't worth it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet Jesus I'm dying. On a scale of 1 to krakatoa I'm Chernobyl.
> 
> fuck nufc I hate them. Bunch of spineless cunts. I'd pay money to kick each and every one of them in the plumbs. Not a lot of money mind, they aren't worth it.


Sounds like your having a good day already? lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet Jesus I'm dying. On a scale of 1 to krakatoa I'm Chernobyl.
> 
> fuck nufc I hate them. Bunch of spineless cunts. I'd pay money to kick each and every one of them in the plumbs. Not a lot of money mind, they aren't worth it.


Nice goal from defoe tho


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> wish id gone that severe with mine ffs lol, chopped all the lower shit off mine when i flipped em to flower an now 2-3 weeks later its all fucking grown back ffs, now im faced with the choice of doing it again 3 weeks into flower which might stress it or leaving it n dealing with the popcorn lol


Leave it alone. don't cut it up 3 weeks in.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Leave it alone. don't cut it up 3 weeks in.


Trimming it is then......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

cant take owt away from them. They were better in every position. Cracking goal. Wor goalie laughing with the cunt in the tunnel is inexcusable tho even if he did call him a lucky cunt. I'm foaming. Literally. Just whitied at the stink out me own back end.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

do what u want to it at 3 weeks flower re clean up the lower 3 rd again and watch the yield go up, u wont stress a plant badly at that stage if the enviro is good and they were healthy as fuk to start with, cut the fukker up imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cant take owt away from them. They were better in every position. Cracking goal. Wor goalie laughing with the cunt in the tunnel is inexcusable tho even if he did call him a lucky cunt. I'm foaming. Literally. Just whitied at the stink out me own back end.


I cleared a local pub in devon, people were holding their mouths and gagging, told em it was the dead rats they put in their beer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> do what u want to it at 3 weeks flower re clean up the lower 3 rd again and watch the yield go up, u wont stress a plant badly at that stage if the enviro is good and they were healthy as fuk to start with, cut the fukker up imo


yeah all nice n green n healthy, will only be taking off the bottom 6" or so so shouldnt bother it too much, ive allowed an extra week or so for this grow since ive not grown this strain before so even if it does slow it down its already been accounted for lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I cleared a local pub in devon, people were holding their mouths and gagging, told em it was the dead rats they put in their beer


one to be proud of then haha.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

so I got a 1000w hps and I can sit underneath outside the tent staring at the plants for as long as I want, next door ive got a gavita on 1150 and I can stand and look in to the tent for a few mins only, underneath forget it and don't look up cos u wont be able to see rite for a bit, fuk me this light is a corker, temps much cooler in the new gaff


Don Gin and Ton said:


> one to be proud of then haha.


yeah man I don't do embarrassed lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I cleared a local pub in devon, people were holding their mouths and gagging, told em it was the dead rats they put in their beer


Are u not nervous at ur age fartin man incase u follow thru and dnt even notice


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Are u not nervous at ur age fartin man incase u follow thru and dnt even notice


yeah have to be careful but the pads help, cheeky cunt was a long time ago anyways smell like roses these days


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Trimming it is then......


You're call. I'm sure whatever you choose to do will be fine..i cut the outdoor all the time.. u should lst Next time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're call. I'm sure whatever you choose to do will be fine..i cut the outdoor all the time.. u should lst Next time.View attachment 3389088


Just to double check......................You do realise we all think you are a complete moron and would rather take growing advice from Shitfaggy/Mainliner/Unclefuckhead than you right?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're call. I'm sure whatever you choose to do will be fine..i cut the outdoor all the time.. u should lst Next time.View attachment 3389088


that mix needs to be a bit more airy mate but apart from that cant really have a go


----------



## makka (Apr 6, 2015)

Happenin guys 

Only just coming round to reality after a val binge fuck me I don't know what the fuck I been doing?????


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2015)

handy gardening tips: 

top max is a good ph down
liquid silicon is a good ph up as is rhizotonic and pk 13/14

i have about 50ml of ph down left and i doubt i'll be buying a new one because i hate handling the stuff, every time you touch the bottle you can feel the silky feeling between your fingers of your skin being burnt off lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh popcorns wank man 3 weeks in tho I rekon you'll be alright just don't go too wild on em like....its mad his much grows back in these first 2 weeks Aint it


e mail bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Back at u matey


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2382427/Toddler-died-prolonged-horrible-death-drinking-mothers-cannabis-plant-food-mistook-Fruit-Shoot-drink.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Whats a "ph"? lmao


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Whats a "ph"? lmao


about the difference between 350g and 600g come harvest lol. some things you feed send it right out of whack, keeping it stable is important.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2382427/Toddler-died-prolonged-horrible-death-drinking-mothers-cannabis-plant-food-mistook-Fruit-Shoot-drink.html


Poor little fucker is stomach must.of been killing him man....if his mum ain't feeding him tho no wonder he went helping himself the poor little man...wouldn't be able to live with myself that's why I make sure all my tackles locked up in my room


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> about the difference between 350g and 600g come harvest lol. some things you feed send it right out of whack, keeping it stable is important.


lol its something my mates keep going on about to me as well constantly, but the way i see it im yielding as much if not more as them, spend 1/50th of what they do on nutes and have a bigger queue at the door come harvest time than them so i cant be doing that badly lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

hard to believe you grow in coco use tomato fertilizer and London tap water at about pH7.8 and still grow decent weed


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

those nutes must drop the pH for ya


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hard to believe you grow in coco use tomato fertilizer and London tap water at about pH7.8 and still grow decent weed


soil not coco lol, but yeah £1 bottle of tomato food recently, have used bio-bizz/canna/plagron etc before but never really noticed any difference between that n the cheap stuff, neither does anyone else lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> soil not coco lol, but yeah £1 bottle of tomato food recently, have used bio-bizz/canna/plagron etc before but never really noticed any difference between that n the cheap stuff, neither does anyone else lol


yeah no bother ive done soil grows without worrying too much but coco is unforgiving pH wise imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just got back from the park its fookin roasting out there today man plenty of short shorts just a shame it was fat fuckers wearing em haha there was a few sweaty Betty's knocking aboot the Mac lads would be in their element


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Is anyone keeping tabs on rambo? i think he might have escaped again lmao

http://metro.co.uk/2015/04/06/man-crashes-car-gets-naked-and-rampages-through-toys-r-us-with-cricket-bat-5136890/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha only in Scotland hey, bet most folk just took it in their stride


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Whats a "ph"? lmao


Are you serious? That's finshaggy status!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol its something my mates keep going on about to me as well constantly, but the way i see it im yielding as much if not more as them, spend 1/50th of what they do on nutes and have a bigger queue at the door come harvest time than them so i cant be doing that badly lol


how much are you yielding?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you serious? That's finshaggy status!


It`s an age old "in joke" between us UK lot, not something you would get bearing in mind your moronic arse only ever drags itself in here to piss people off........


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> It`s an age old "in joke" between us UK lot, not something you would get bearing in mind your moronic arse only ever drags itself in here to piss people off........


don't get embarrassed!


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 6, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I understand mate, I buy bags in between my harvests and I pay 180-200 an oz but 280 would get laughed at and I'd go elsewhere or do without.
> 
> Market value my arse, divvys stand for it (usually the young) and that sets the price for everybody else!?
> 
> ...


very well said indeeed 
if you going to pay extortion people will try to extortionate you


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> don't get embarrassed!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> very well said indeeed
> if you going to pay extortion people will try to extortionate you


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

bumshine
a fat fool, a person mocked by other on grounds of personal hygene, eating dissorders and stupidity......

Mr bumshine that sounds about right ay


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> bumshine
> a fat fool, a person mocked by other on grounds of personal hygene, eating dissorders and stupidity......
> 
> Mr bumshine that sounds about right ay


I taut it was Mr. Thrush...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Lol Yeh I could think of quite a few other things to call him too


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3389363


You obviously do!


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 6, 2015)

easy all
been playing with my new toy my missus not happy as was off my face last week with the credit card ordering shit that i completely forgot i had ordered

got one of these

*SMS Pro Twin Fan Speed Controller*

The SMS PRO 4.5 Amp Twin Fan Speed Controller is a great choice of grow room climate controller for indoor gardeners who want the very best. The SMS PRO 4.5 Amp Twin Fan Speed Controller unit has two programs installed to optimise grow room conditions: the original programme from the SMS Twin Fan Controller, and an additional humidity control program. The original program will perform a 5 minute scan of the grow room and calculate the gradual increases and decreases of your fans. In the course of the scan it will automatically establish the capacity at which level to run your fans to maintain a controlled temperature. The second program activates when the grow room lights have been switched off. During the night period, the SMS PRO 4.5 Amp Twin Fan Speed Controller gets to work. The unit calculates the humidity in the grow room and any excess humidity is corrected by the PRO Twin Controller gently increasing the fan speeds for just the right amount of time.

wired up to a 10 inch tornado boxed fan 3250 m3 with a 12 inch rhino pro filter 3250m3

had to have the 10 meters of acoustic 10 inch ducting an of course this then needed a 12 inch to 10 inch reducer

dont know what the problem is she smoked more of my last crop than me

150 extractor
150 filter
50 ducting
89.99 for controller

the look on her face when the delivery man said i got you a delivery she expected a couple of small make up items and the man needed help to get the shit off the van lmfao just glad there wasn't prices on the boxes ha

extraction system working a treat thou to be honest silent as fuck with 3000 watts pumping out in flower

oh and got 2 5 inch budget extractors wired up for intake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm gonna have to unblock the yanks to understand half the thread ffs. The other half is that drug addled it makes ne sense.

just been for a belter Turkish mixed grill, almost feel normal again.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha I just click show ignored content if I ever wanna see what folk are getting pissed off about lol....I had quails today 1st time I've had em I had to have 3 to even make a dent they were nice tho with roasted vine tomatoes baby taytas and all the rest of it I'm still feckin hungry tho


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut it was Mr. Thrush...





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol Yeh I could think of quite a few other things to call him too


I expect this kind of behavior from the young lad ghetto grower...but not from you irish , not from you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

haha aye just tiddly little birds. Tasty tho. I needed a good scran, only had a packet of mini cheddars yesterday on the wreck.

at first I was like where's my steak knife, but the meat was so tender you didn't need one.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I expect this kind of behavior from the young lad ghetto grower...but not from you irish , not from you


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha aye just tiddly little birds. Tasty tho. I needed a good scran, only had a packet of mini cheddars yesterday on the wreck.
> View attachment 3389392
> at first I was like where's my steak knife, but the meat was so tender you didn't need one.


Looks good bro.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 6, 2015)

The feelin wen the misses comes hme early and ur tryn to hide that ur out of it ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

I gave up lying to her, she can tell too easily.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Same as my gurt can't pull fuck all over her eyes she clocks me strait away man .....well me mate just came round for a quick joint and a few lines lol now on sat in the front room fuckin wired man and only got a couple a joints.left man might have to get the old rum out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

aye nowt worse than wanting another when its gone. I'm having a detox for a bit. Try n stay off it a month or two


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

He left me 2 lines bless him he's a gooden so I just put em together and caned the lot lol rather have a nice big hit than 2 little ones.....Yeh its wank wanting another ain't it I'm sweating like fuck now haha just been and fed the bloomers and I'm feck in drippin man not nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2015)

aye I don't do small lines. No point to it. Though I've danced with having a problem with it a couple of times. The lack of sleep is a real pain in the arse. Sniffing proper during the week fucks me.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cuntish ain't it man he just turned up at me door the fucker was good at the time like but regretting it now


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 6, 2015)

cokes just like that tho, soon get your regret on when it runs out lol, get some of that rum in ya and save a joint till you at least feel half pissed and your get asleep alrite.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeh u know the one mate got a few dabs to cane as well so shouldn't be too bad I'm just shit at drinking at home unless its an occasion


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 6, 2015)

Evening gentleladies 
So I'm 3 weeks into flower and the girls are looking nice, the Zlh x psycho is starting to bud as well, doesn't have a tight node structure tho so not sure how big a yielded it will be. 
The Exo and psy are looking and smelling lovely as always


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Is anyone keeping tabs on rambo? i think he might have escaped again lmao
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2015/04/06/man-crashes-car-gets-naked-and-rampages-through-toys-r-us-with-cricket-bat-5136890/





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha only in Scotland hey, bet most folk just took it in their stride


I was having a bad day for fuck sake lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

Vals finally arrived 5-7 days n it was from the north ffs but legit n at those prices woot woot


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Vals finally arrived 5-7 days n it was from the north ffs but legit n at those prices woot woot


Not bad for the holiday wknd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad for the holiday wknd


Sadly ur right lol had one n yeah...legit


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sadly ur right lol had one n yeah...legit


Wat 1s are they man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

The Propper uk brand acti qell pleased didn't like the yanks xanax was 500mg legit pink ones had a code n all so happy days but I'd munched ten n wasn't like having a load of acti


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 7, 2015)

good morning sunny uk alright at the back \o/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

Sunny over ere aswell


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 7, 2015)

well mite aswell enjoy the summer while it last lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The Propper uk brand acti qell pleased didn't like the yanks xanax was 500mg legit pink ones had a code n all so happy days but I'd munched ten n wasn't like having a load of acti


never seen what the hype was with xanax either its pretty shit compared to most other benzos, yanks seem to love em tho, 500mg would prob kill ya tho lax lol think you mean 0.5mg


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 7, 2015)

afternoon all, bored shitless, whats everyone upto?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 7, 2015)

just have a beer music on waitting for a phone call to say my car is fixed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

http://ukcsc.co.uk/the-uk-finally-gets-a-hemp-fest-product-earth/

Might be worth a visit


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2015)

Newuser all I can see in this kip is a load of zoplicone ffs, everything up to 7.5s, can't seem to find any of that other shit u mentioned and I been up here looking for a good ten min ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Newuser all I can see in this kip is a load of zoplicone ffs, everything up to 7.5s, can't seem to find any of that other shit u mentioned and I been up here looking for a good ten min ffs lol


only the 7.5mgs are really worth anything mate, and even then they aint worth a great deal.

is there lots of em?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> only the 7.5mgs are really worth anything mate, and even then they aint worth a great deal.
> 
> is there lots of em?


Lol, yeah but as I said before I couldn't take em all. Maybe a few boxes or ten lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> never seen what the hype was with xanax either its pretty shit compared to most other benzos, yanks seem to love em tho, 500mg would prob kill ya tho lax lol think you mean 0.5mg


They were little pink ones... I munched ten that day so didn't get a nice warm feeling l I've after dropping 7 tens with a keen bong mmmm that's comfy stuff but I see how addictive it is happy I'm the only one that can get these or I'd probably be addicted tbh the break there gave me time to detox off it which was horrible but nothing like an opiates or phet comedown...still struggled a few days after they were gone far more anxious. Lets see how long I can last without munching the lot had one this morning n one before his walk so I'm just chilling not gone mad... Yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

now i've said i'm on the wagon the sun beams and I've got the overwhelming urge to get spannered. fuck the easter holidays. nowt to do at graft and i've 50 cowies coming. purple chupa chups. 160's ish .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

I find in my youth I did es most nights n can t do em so much now fuck the comedowns but I always compare coming down to coming down in school that was nasty man lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

Don's getting on it.

I can see the glint in his eyes from here!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

I always feel fine next day. and that shit's like viagra too. bonus. it's the midweek rage that fucks with me. hate the world & well up at oxfam adverts. feel fine next day.

and no not yet i'm not yorkie, i'm going home and get my smoke on. think about mowing the lawn and then not.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

Mowing the lawn at teatime?

Yeah I'd just think about it too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

Or I'd drop a tab and then try to get it done before I come up and it all goes Pete Tong.

Now there's a sport lad!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2015)

Now you've an excuse yorkie made u do it.. Or should I say challenge challenged you to get ur shit sorted before u come up...say the boys on the internet made me do it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

hahah honest luv it was the bigger boys made me.... I've done it afore off me nut with the ipod on dancing with the flymo.

I missed the last sunny opportunity last year its already a foot tall. I best crack on or by end of Easter it'll be like a fallow meadow ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

I can just imagine your lass's look out the corner of her eye if you tried pulling off the blame game Don!

..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

lol there's no game to it. I'm to blame simples.

so tomorrow were interviewing an a part time book keeper. She's a habib wearing muslim lass who is allergic to sunlight. No shit. Literally non stop jokes today. If one of the lads doesn't call her letterbox or nosferatu by dinner ill eat my keyboard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

I tell you something, I've seen all sorts of weird sights through my life but it really does take the biscuit going to Blackpool with my Dad and his charge to see a team of those cunt's laid on the beach sunbathing!

Yes, laid on the sand in full ninja suits sunbathing.
Fucking gloves too!

..........


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ay up what are those connectors called that u connect the light to the ballast with? Those 3 pin thingys?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 7, 2015)

easy farmers
couple shots of the sluts just started 2nd week of flower there is 8 royal cheese 5 ssh and a dinafem cheese the dinafem and one ssh was vegged for about 8 weeks was using them as mothers but decided to throw them in undera 600 w Hps and flower the bitches out 
 

pic below is the ssh and behind it the dinafem these are the 2 that had plenty more veg time 
 
all the others was vegged for 3 weeks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ay up what are those connectors called that u connect the light to the ballast with? Those 3 pin thingys?


IEC extention lead.

Or 'kettle' extention lead.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol there's no game to it. I'm to blame simples.
> 
> so tomorrow were interviewing an a part time book keeper. She's a habib wearing muslim lass who is allergic to sunlight. No shit. Literally non stop jokes today. If one of the lads doesn't call her letterbox or nosferstu by dinner ill eat my keyboard.


lol id fuck her straight off for turning up in a hijab, same as i would if a chav turnt up in a balaclava, what kind of cunt goes to an interview dressed like that anyways? lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> what kind of cunt goes to an interview dressed like that anyways? lmao


The oppressed kind.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sound cheers yorkie I had to wire one up this morning just checking I did it right lol I just did the normal blue left brown right and earth in the middle?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you something, I've seen all sorts of weird sights through my life but it really does take the biscuit going to Blackpool with my Dad and his charge to see a team of those cunt's laid on the beach sunbathing!
> 
> Yes, laid on the sand in full ninja suits sunbathing.
> Fucking gloves too!
> ...


man, tunisia. in the sea in them!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol id fuck her straight off for turning up in a hijab, same as i would if a chav turnt up in a balaclava, what kind of cunt goes to an interview dressed like that anyways? lmao


all heart hahaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all heart hahaha


indeed lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you something, I've seen all sorts of weird sights through my life but it really does take the biscuit going to Blackpool with my Dad and his charge to see a team of those cunt's laid on the beach sunbathing!
> 
> Yes, laid on the sand in full ninja suits sunbathing.
> Fucking gloves too!
> ...


sweaty vag


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2015)

islam is such a badly made up religion ffs what a bunch of muppets to make their women look like sacks, they think we are dirty cunts too can you believe it, but 13 wives ffs some nagging fest that would be


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol sweaty vag that stinks of masala and coriander lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol sweaty vag that stinks of masala and coriander lmao


A bit a naan bread to wipe it all up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

I did a job centre course one time with a ninja bird, she had an Msc and was working part time as a lab technician.

Full polyester hijab with matching gloves (that never fit) in the the lab!?

I still don't understand how that shit works, health and safety protocols must go out the window.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A bit a naan bread to wipe it all up


You fucking wrong un!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tomora nite at 9 on bbc2 there a programe about all those young 1s leavin england to be jihadi brides ??? Wtf do they actually think there gonna hav a better life ha  fckn thicks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A bit a naan bread to wipe it all up


Hahahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2015)

Seems super ironic to me that they let her get an education, cos she's certainly not allowed to dress herself ffs.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Let em go I say just don't let the cunts come back


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Let em go I say just don't let the cunts come back


Shudn a let the cunts in in the first place ..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Tomora nite at 9 on bbc2 there a programe about all those young 1s leavin england to be jihadi brides ??? Wtf do they actually think there gonna hav a better life ha  fckn thicks


its all sexual fantasy for them, they cannot get fucked til they "marry" and are therefore gagging for it, the jihadis appeal to their immature sexual urges with displays of piety and violence, same thing in islam and they get caught up in it, its all a westen psyop imo so theyre in for a shock lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

int it just like fookin rats man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its all sexual fantasy for them, they cannot get fucked til they "marry" and are therefore gagging for it, the jihadis appeal to their immature sexual urges with displays of piety and violence, same thing in islam and they get caught up in it, its all a westen psyop imo so theyre in for a shock lol


Ahh they really aint got a clue wat there headin out to stupid cuntz.. theyl hav no problem gettin it out there anyway sum big dirty fat jihadi on there bak ha  ...

Comin soon to a train station in the uk ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 7, 2015)

In all fairness i cud live wit this .. cover the shit let me see the goods


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks pretty hot that does lol....well I'm having a fucking nightmare with this ballast 2nd one and this cunt won't even start up just fails every time I'm fuckin fuming man just been upstairs re installing the cooltube and the trusty 600 ballast sweating like fuck got no weed arrgggghhhhhh FML


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sour kush x deep blue nugs are rock solid its just starting to develop a sweet hash smell 
Jakes dream (A) smells devine like oranges and grapefruit very citrusy indeed  
Jakes dream (B) has a nice lemony smell but with an aftertone of something strange can't quite put my finger on it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well that's 3 times I've edited it now and still can't get it right fuck it lol......night


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 7, 2015)

*cough* my graphics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looks pretty hot that does lol....well I'm having a fucking nightmare with this ballast 2nd one and this cunt won't even start up just fails every time I'm fuckin fuming man just been upstairs re installing the cooltube and the trusty 600 ballast sweating like fuck got no weed arrgggghhhhhh FML


Lumatek....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

So much for self control that's 28 munched lol have to sell only a few since I get 40 a strip n it's 170 for 20 strips for me have to stop n just sell


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3390468View attachment 3390468 View attachment 3390469 View attachment 3390470 View attachment 3390471 View attachment 3390473


ide clean out that lower third mate ur growing under a stationary flat light not the sun so u will get larf by the bucket imo, morning peeps still laughing at 420 s posts lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

fuckin divvies jihadi brides. Was only a couple months back Isis were forcing birds into having their genitals mutilated.

I mean what's the thought process of thinking oh aye that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin divvies jihadi brides. Was only a couple months back Isis were forcing birds into having their genitals mutilated.
> 
> I mean what's the thought process of thinking oh aye that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

propaganda 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin divvies jihadi brides. Was only a couple months back Isis were forcing birds into having their genitals mutilated.
> 
> I mean what's the thought process of thinking oh aye that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin divvies jihadi brides. Was only a couple months back Isis were forcing birds into having their genitals mutilated.
> 
> I mean what's the thought process of thinking oh aye that sounds like a good plan.


dunno don u get to wear black a lot in 40 degrees, have ya fanny mutilated then be part of a harem for some fine looking dudes lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

well chop my wanger off and sign me up then. hahaha what have i been doing wasting my life in the west !?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning lads everyone have a good easter?


----------



## cypresshillnaetobad (Apr 8, 2015)

monkz said:


> finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy a uk page lol
> live in south london pay 20 an eigth about 130 a ounce but its never weighed up properly... dealers think they an trick you but some people other than dealers also have the sense to go into any fukin shop and buy a scale lol... always have some grams missing in what i buy... and the strains arent that great, its also fukin wet as hell


You should try curing it for like 5 days in a masons jar you will be amazed how much it helps crap wet weed


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2015)

cypresshillnaetobad said:


> You should try curing it for like 5 days in a masons jar you will be amazed how much it helps crap wet weed


Lmao ... im guessing his shitty wet weed is dry now seeing as the post was from 2009


----------



## cypresshillnaetobad (Apr 8, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao ... im guessing his shitty wet weed is dry now seeing as the post was from 2009


I'm still pretty new to the forms


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin divvies jihadi brides. Was only a couple months back Isis were forcing birds into having their genitals mutilated.
> 
> I mean what's the thought process of thinking oh aye that sounds like a good plan.


same thought process of any religion.. False hope Maybe they believe it will lead to a better tomorrow.. Most likely brainwashed like most religious*


ALL RELIGION**


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

cypresshillnaetobad said:


> You should try curing it for like 5 days in a masons jar you will be amazed how much it helps crap wet weed


Wet week or weed that's been hung in a bark ventilated room for 4 days before being cured. Wet week in jar== mold


----------



## makka (Apr 8, 2015)

Still waiting still waiting still waiting


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ide clean out that lower third mate ur growing under a stationary flat light not the sun so u will get larf by the bucket imo, morning peeps still laughing at 420 s posts lol


yes was planning on cleaning up the bottoms what do u mean u will get larf by the bucket when do u think i should trim the bottoms its just hit 2nd week of flower should i trim it all now in one go or slowly bit by bit over next week or so or should i wait for the stretch to end and then do it all ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lmao ... im guessing his shitty wet weed is dry now seeing as the post was from 2009


fucking hell i would hope it is dry by now lmao some people man wtf are they on replying to a post from 2009


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

afternoon guys think i still have a slite problem and i dont no what


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys think i still have a slite problem and i dont no what


leaves tacoing up is a sign of heat/humidity stress


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

i raised the light the other day prob about 2n half foot away now humidity is between 40-50 % temps only been getting to 27 the last 2 days beacuse of the weather we haven but been like this for about a week and the tems is normaly 20-25


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2015)

@newuserlol u got mail from yesterday m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i raised the light the other day prob about 2n half foot away now humidity is between 40-50 % temps only been getting to 27 the last 2 days beacuse of the weather we haven but been like this for about a week and the tems is normaly 20-25



are you running a cool hood or bare bulb?

whats the temperature AT CANOPY LEVEL?

also how often and how much are you watering them?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

bare bulb 27 at the moment been watering every 2-3 days when the pots feel light and 2l of water


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

just looking on ebay now for a cool hood im going to need 1 for sure


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

would i stress the plant out to much if i changed the lighting hours at the mo turns off 9pm comes on 3am could i change it to off at 9 am - 3pm or put them in flower (been in veg 6 weeks ish) and have lights on 6pm till 6 am ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just looking on ebay now for a cool hood im going to need 1 for sure


what size is your grow area and ive got links saved for different coolhoods i can chuck across to ya but need to know area siize first


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

1.2 x 1.2 tent


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> would i stress the plant out to much if i changed the lighting hours at the mo turns off 9pm comes on 3am could i change it to off at 9 am - 3pm or put them in flower (been in veg 6 weeks ish) and have lights on 6pm till 6 am ?


Your best bet, especially now summer is rapidly approaching is to have them flower over night instead of during the day, my grow comes on 9pm-9am to make use of the cheap electricity night rate on a prepayment meter lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> 1.2 x 1.2 tent


if you have a 3ch.co.uk store near you....

http://www.3ch.co.uk/icarus-large-reflector-1143.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

i bought this one from ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Air-Cooled-Reflector-Hood-Lighting-Cool-Shade-Tube-Kit-Hydroponic-Grow-Tent-/271637411816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f3ed9f7e8

but wish i had got a square instead of rectangular one as i dont feel this spreads the light very well in a square area lol, however if you are just doing hydro trays or similar this is a lot better quality for cheaper than a lot of the hoods out there


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Power-plant-air-cooled-hood-/321717427215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae7da5c0f

only £18


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

they still in veg at min cos the plants didnt look right so wanted to veg them till they was better lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

id need it to spreed the light over the hole tent as im doing 5 plants 1 in each corner and 1 in center so prob that first one from ch theres one about 8 miles away


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

also if it is a heat problem and i put them into flower tonight then it should sort it self out then dose that sound about right ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> also if it is a heat problem and i put them into flower tonight then it should sort it self out then dose that sound about right ?


well, temperatures are cooler overnight so it will certainly help, however temps are more than just whether you flower night or day, it covers intake/exhaust/lights/area/equipment being used etc etc

some things you can do however to HELP with temps

have lights on at night when temps are cooler

make sure HPS ballast is OUTSIDE the grow area

have as many fans/equipment etc as possible OUTSIDE the tent

have an intake fan blow cool air INTO tent 

if you have an intake fan, cool the room it draws air from (open a window or summat)

get a coolhood and blow as much air as possible thru it as quickly as possible (preferably you would have a dedicated fan JUST for the coolhood if its possible with your setup)

open all the vents on your tent to allow air in

etc etc etc etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

@yorkie


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

yeh man i agree ive got a 6" rvk and a little 6" 187cmf fan for inlet a little 8" fan blowing the top of the plants and a big 12" Oscillating fan moving air around mu digi ballast is out side the tent but my tent is in my shed and it gets like a green house in the summer


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man i agree ive got a 6" rvk and a little 6" 187cmf fan for inlet a little 8" fan blowing the top of the plants and a big 12" Oscillating fan moving air around mu digi ballast is out side the tent but my tent is in my shed and it gets like a green house in the summer


if its out in a shed there is only so much you can do tbh, nowhere inside the house you can have it?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys think i still have a slite problem and i dont no what


Heat stress imo 
are u letting the pots dry up some what before watering


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> would i stress the plant out to much if i changed the lighting hours at the mo turns off 9pm comes on 3am could i change it to off at 9 am - 3pm or put them in flower (been in veg 6 weeks ish) and have lights on 6pm till 6 am ?


if they still vegging just switch the light cycle when u flower em out i always give em 24-36 hours darkness when flipping if they still in veg it wont hurt at all


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> id need it to spreed the light over the hole tent as im doing 5 plants 1 in each corner and 1 in center so prob that first one from ch theres one about 8 miles away


i would only have 4 plants under a 600 watt hps mate 15litre pots minimum up to 30 litre pots 3 & 1/2 weeks - 4 weeks veg normally pull at least 12 oz of the 4 most i had was 16 oz off 4 plants


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

i got no chance putting them in the house took ages to let my gf do it in the shed and i had to buy her a shed for the bbq and bikes ect yeh m8 i let them dry so the pots are light i got 15 oz last crop with the 4 in 10l pots i only got 5 because i wasnt sure when i was getting the cuttings so i popped a seed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> if they still vegging just switch the light cycle when u flower em out i always give em 24-36 hours darkness when flipping if they still in veg it wont hurt at all


ok then ill change the timer on there see if that helps


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok then ill change the timer on there see if that helps


are you on a prepayment meter by any chance?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got no chance putting them in the house took ages to let my gf do it in the shed and i had to buy her a shed for the bbq and bikes ect yeh m8 i let them dry so the pots are light i got 15 oz last crop with the 4 in 10l pots i only got 5 because i wasnt sure when i was getting the cuttings so i popped a seed


does she smoke the weed or spend the money that comes from your grow out of interest?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

do you reckon with air cooled hoods that you lose out on weight i got told a while back by some one who was using air cooled hoods that they was going back to open reflectors due to losing out on amount of weight also he was using auto pots thou and i do know from experience that auto pots lost me weight due to the smaller pots but because the hoods are cooled that would mean getting in closer to canopy but having glass in between bulb and canopy does it lose any light intensity ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

quick little video
only 4 x 600 watt HPS at moment will be putting the other on in couple of weeks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> do you reckon with air cooled hoods that you lose out on weight i got told a while back by some one who was using air cooled hoods that they was going back to open reflectors due to losing out on amount of weight also he was using auto pots thou and i do know from experience that auto pots lost me weight due to the smaller pots but because the hoods are cooled that would mean getting in closer to canopy but having glass in between bulb and canopy does it lose any light intensity ?


if anything ive only noticed a slight increase in yield with a cool hood as can get light closer to plants ( sometimes as little as 5-6" away) so end up with less airy bus an popcorn as light is a lot closer etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

yeh a pay as you go meater


R1b3n4 said:


> does she smoke the weed or spend the money that comes from your grow out of interest?



yeh pay as you go meater and smoke s abit of the weed m8


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got fibre broadband in... shit runs quick as fck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Move em in the house pomps they're still on the property in the garden so theres no difference tbh mate just tell her its happening lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes was planning on cleaning up the bottoms what do u mean u will get larf by the bucket when do u think i should trim the bottoms its just hit 2nd week of flower should i trim it all now in one go or slowly bit by bit over next week or so or should i wait for the stretch to end and then do it all ?


larf schwag all the same shitty stuff u get low down cos theres not enough light penetration indoors, best time to tidy up imo is when stretch is over and the leaves are glossing up, do it all at once then leave em be


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey ghetto u still got the ps4 or u sell it ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've still got it Irish I'm hanging on to it now mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

m8 i got no room even if i wanted to my boys in the box room 2 girls in the biggest room me and the gf in the other but with the bed and a wardrobe cant fit fuck all else in there lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've still got it Irish I'm hanging on to it now mate


Well the nxt time ur on and im on il share has to work wit this fibre shit... fckn runs quicker than young1s to lax's leather slippers ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh a pay as you go meater
> 
> 
> 
> yeh pay as you go meater and smoke s abit of the weed m8


then find out what times your cheap/night rate is( normally 9pm-9am roughly) and have that as your 12hrs flowering, saves shitloads on electric, i saved about £1-1.50 a day by swapping from day rate to night rate for flowering lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hard life ain't it lol.......try painting your shed bright white might help reflect some if the heat off it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> m8 i got no room even if i wanted to my boys in the box room 2 girls in the biggest room me and the gf in the other but with the bed and a wardrobe cant fit fuck all else in there lol


does your house not have a loft then???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

[QUOTErish4:20, post: 11485897, member: 177748"]Well the nxt time ur on and im on il share has to work wit this fibre shit... fckn runs quicker than young1s to lax's leather slippers ha [/QUOTE]

Lmao ill pop on tonight mate if i remeber


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

And change your timer to 11/13 saves an hour a day leccy lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i would only have 4 plants under a 600 watt hps mate 15litre pots minimum up to 30 litre pots 3 & 1/2 weeks - 4 weeks veg normally pull at least 12 oz of the 4 most i had was 16 oz off 4 plants


you can easily get 21 oz from viney clones from a 600 if you grow em small, sog 16 in a 1m tray under a 600 in a 1,2 and u will yield much more than big ego plants lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Seriously it works fine everything is A OK if anything there sped up a little


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

the loft prob just as hot as the shed lol and my rate seems to be 1 flat rate of 17.17per kwh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

mite just put them in flower and run light at night then i shouldnt have the heat problems and the plants should recover yeh what ya think ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the loft prob just as hot as the shed lol and my rate seems to be 1 flat rate of 17.17per kwh


But it would be fairly easy to get an air-con unit or air cooler up there being in the house, also nothing stopping you blowing coolair into the loft from somewhere in the house either etc

what energy company you with mate? only ask as theres a few good deals around atm for switching i can point you in the direction of, might save a bit more money on top of flowering at night lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Deffo run at night mate helps a lot just a pain in the arse mixing feeds up at 10pm haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> mite just put them in flower and run light at night then i shouldnt have the heat problems and the plants should recover yeh what ya think ?


thats what i do mate, no way on earth i would be able to have lights on during the day during summer here, tried it last year an even with a coolhood cupboard was 120 lights on an 96lights off lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well the nxt time ur on and im on il share has to work wit this fibre shit... fckn runs quicker than young1s to lax's leather slippers ha



need a min of 2 mb upload speed to game share on the ps4 go to internet setting and go to test connection and it will tell you what u have


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Deffo run at night mate helps a lot just a pain in the arse mixing feeds up at 10pm haha


fuck that, mix it up earlier in the day, pour into 3L coke bottles and leave til later, just remember to give em a shake before you use em lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

ill go do it now the plants will recover then cos they will have about 20 hours of darkness before the light comes on again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

It don't really bother me tbh mate mix n feed job done in 5 mins


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

with southern electric m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bangers n mash with onion gravy that's me for tea mmm mmmmm


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

nice i had sausage cassarole with mash


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> with southern electric m8


have a read thru this n see if you can save any dollar mate, all the power companies hike their prices up every now an again so always good to switch regularly

http://www.money.co.uk/dual-fuel/pay-as-you-go-energy-tariffs.htm

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/utilities/switch-prepaid-gas-electricity#dealstable


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> larf schwag all the same shitty stuff u get low down cos theres not enough light penetration indoors, best time to tidy up imo is when stretch is over and the leaves are glossing up, do it all at once then leave em be


thats what i was planning origionally to lollipop them when the stretch finnished i thought thats what u meant small shitty buds at bottom i call it scrags lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ill go do it now the plants will recover then cos they will have about 20 hours of darkness before the light comes on again


erm, if ur gonna do it 9pm-9am for cheap rate its more like 27hrs lol


----------



## mainliner (Apr 8, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/custom-made-sig-or-avy-anyone.866946/


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you can easily get 21 oz from viney clones from a 600 if you grow em small, sog 16 in a 1m tray under a 600 in a 1,2 and u will yield much more than big ego plants lol


what size pots u saying for that zedd ? will be giving this a go on next run going to have 1 plant in 50 litre pot under 600 watt 
3 plants in 20 litre pots under a 600 watt
4 plants in 15 litre pots 
and am now thinking to try ur method under a 600 watt and compare end results see which works best for me but the bigger pots will need longer veg time but definitely going to run it one time just to see which works best for me less plants but bigger pots or more plants in smaller pots


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

more smaller plants works best imo, you veg less in order to keep em small and yield more in a shorter space of time, its just the plant count thats the only negative really.

best normal veg time (i.e 2-4wks) non hydro, no screen n shit single 600 grow i have seen personally has been 26oz from 4 (3pyscho n 1 livers) on a 3wk veg from rooted clone, was in soil aswel, wasnt in a tent tho they had a small room with myler walls.

wasnt my grow but i gave her the clones and weighed n helped get rid of it, was the 1st time she had grown the strains aswel lol id had them a couple of years n never got that kinda yield, still dont lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> mite just put them in flower and run light at night then i shouldnt have the heat problems and the plants should recover yeh what ya think ?


yes mate as long as it was heat stress but at 27 degrees you shouldnt be having heat stress mate but deffo better lights on at night


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> more smaller plants works best imo, you veg less in order to keep em small and yield more in a shorter space of time, its just the plant count thats the only negative really.
> 
> best normal veg time (i.e 2-4wks) non hydro, no screen n shit single 600 grow i have seen personally has been 26oz from 4 (3pyscho n 1 livers) on a 3wk veg from rooted clone, was in soil aswel, wasnt in a tent tho they had a small room with myler walls.
> 
> wasnt my grow but i gave her the clones and weighed n helped get rid of it, was the 1st time she had grown the strains aswel lol id had them a couple of years n never got that kinda yield, still dont lol


beginers luck mate fair play to her


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> more smaller plants works best imo, you veg less in order to keep em small and yield more in a shorter space of time, its just the plant count thats the only negative really.
> 
> best normal veg time (i.e 2-4wks) non hydro, no screen n shit single 600 grow i have seen personally has been 26oz from 4 (3pyscho n 1 livers) on a 3wk veg from rooted clone, was in soil aswel, wasnt in a tent tho they had a small room with myler walls.
> 
> wasnt my grow but i gave her the clones and weighed n helped get rid of it, was the 1st time she had grown the strains aswel lol id had them a couple of years n never got that kinda yield, still dont lol


im thinking to just go all out then on as many as i can fit in my space what size pots would you reckon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm going for the same thing onmy next grow thc....and 16 11 ltr pots fit in my 1.2 tent bang on just a little bit of room around the edges


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> what size pots u saying for that zedd ? will be giving this a go on next run going to have 1 plant in 50 litre pot under 600 watt
> 3 plants in 20 litre pots under a 600 watt
> 4 plants in 15 litre pots
> and am now thinking to try ur method under a 600 watt and compare end results see which works best for me but the bigger pots will need longer veg time but definitely going to run it one time just to see which works best for me less plants but bigger pots or more plants in smaller pots


6.5 litre


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 6.5 litre


thanks zedd nice one bruvaarrr will be testing this out for sure bigger yields gotta be worth it


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> beginers luck mate fair play to her


no mate shes been growing 10yr+, dont anymore and that grow im talking about was a few year ago but id seen her hit 18-20oz of the same set up quite a few times of other strains always cuts mind.

she dont even smoke it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate as long as it was heat stress but at 27 degrees you shouldnt be having heat stress mate but deffo better lights on at night



yeh they was a little bit like this b4 the heat


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm going for the same thing onmy next grow thc....and 16 11 ltr pots fit in my 1.2 tent bang on just a little bit of room around the edges


16 x 11ltr? you would have to veg them too much to fit the pot size n they would get too big imo for the tent size, the 6.5ltr pots are much better mate for that kinda run.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2015)

same plant about 2 weeks in it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nah my plants will about fill a 11ltr in 3 weeks easy I potted a JD clone up last week and already roots have hit bottom another 2 weeks the pot will be rammed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyway me bezzies must phoned me up....Shawn no fret geez I've got a q here for ya I'll nip it up in 20.....fucking life saver lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no mate shes been growing 10yr+, dont anymore and that grow im talking about was a few year ago but id seen her hit 18-20oz of the same set up quite a few times of other strains always cuts mind.
> 
> she dont even smoke it lol


she knows her shit then mate and or strains 
fair play to her wish my missus would be onit like sonic on da car bonnett.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah my plants will about fill a 11ltr in 3 weeks easy I potted a JD clone up last week and already roots have hit bottom another 2 weeks the pot will be rammed


imo they will get too big in the 11's for a 1.2m but you no what ya like ghet you do like to learn from ya own mistakes lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thanks zedd nice one bruvaarrr will be testing this out for sure bigger yields gotta be worth it


6.5 for cheese and lemon clones(top the lem for 4 in a sog) or 11 l if its seedlings no repotting too


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no mate shes been growing 10yr+, dont anymore and that grow im talking about was a few year ago but id seen her hit 18-20oz of the same set up quite a few times of other strains always cuts mind.
> 
> she dont even smoke it lol


that's why lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 8, 2015)

i've got some blue pit in 6.5 atm. they had a 12 day veg and i am hoping for up to four oz per plant, looking like one oz now but in 8 weeks they will be like coke bottles on sticks.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> she knows her shit then mate and or strains
> fair play to her wish my missus would be onit like sonic on da car bonnett.


shes late 50s mate, aint a bad looking old bird tho ill get her number for ya lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 8, 2015)

sounds like wifey, bet she can cook and all.............


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

rib eye steak double cooked chips and broccoli with anchovy butter is what I cooked myself tonite beats that fukin soup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah come on now don't turn this thread into a house of lies


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2015)

I've got 15 zlh in 6.5l pots, in a 1.5m tent under 2 x 600s.....first time so well see


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well the nxt time ur on and im on il share has to work wit this fibre shit... fckn runs quicker than young1s to lax's leather slippers ha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah come on now don't turn this thread into a house of lies


what ya on about mate? your posts lately are either unreadable or some cryptic no1 but the person who should know knows lol

wdrags a old member who still reads the site asked me the other day if that relax had been taking old ice's spelling lessons lmao i had to explain to him no hes just a benzo nut with a broken phone lolol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> i've got some blue pit in 6.5 atm. they had a 12 day veg and i am hoping for up to four oz per plant, looking like one oz now but in 8 weeks they will be like coke bottles on sticks.


if it helps when i ran the BP in 6.5`s ( 5 days veg) i averaged 2.5oz per plant, mainly i think due to excess heat and some of the hermieing


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> shes late 50s mate, aint a bad looking old bird tho ill get her number for ya lol


your ok mate dont be needing no granny sex 
what nutes did she pump into them for those results


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> your ok mate dont be needing no granny sex
> what nutes did she pump into them for those results


lol

she would grow in bio-bizz allmix and use there nutes, ive tried to do the same many times and never hit the same yield, she would water everyday in soil? i wouldnt beleive it tbh unless id personally seen these grows and sold alot of em.

is me missus mum.


----------



## ghb (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if it helps when i ran the BP in 6.5`s ( 5 days veg) i averaged 2.5oz per plant, mainly i think due to excess heat and some of the hermieing


the pheno i have can't herm and grows non stop, it's not as fancy as some of the other phenos i found but it is rock solid.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> what ya on about mate? your posts lately are either unreadable or some cryptic no1 but the person who should know knows lol
> 
> wdrags a old member who still reads the site asked me the other day if that relax had been taking old ice's spelling lessons lmao i had to explain to him no hes just a benzo nut with a broken phone lolol


Id quoted him then rotated the phone so I could spell n a glitch,h happened or I pressed the. Arrow n think it deleted th e quote so I requoted after lol ill let my phone in tomorrow for


newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> she would grow in bio-bizz allmix and use there nutes, ive tried to do the same many times and never hit the same yield, she would water everyday in soil? i wouldnt beleive it tbh unless id personally seen these grows and sold alot of em.
> 
> is me missus mum.


I'd quoted him but think I accidentally pressed the arrow as I've to turn my phone to type thanks to the crack n it also randomly presses buttons whatever happened i quoted him after.. Sorry for any confusion not had enough benzos yet only ten all day in the sun smoking spliffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

See, glitches that quotes had vanished first lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

I've a bit of BP melty here off a man in the dam. Its effin lush. Rocket fuel mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2015)

Ae grower just sent me a pm he'd still alive just alot of things! Irish threads gonna kick off again woot woot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2015)

Message Rambo can't txt ya back geeza


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

anyone ordering in any batteries in the next week or so?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

http://idpc.net/alerts/2015/04/here-comes-italy-the-next-country-to-legalize-marijuana


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

went for 20 red ups instead of the 50 Seller wanted Fe on .52 coins so I telt him no.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> went for 20 red ups instead of the 50 Seller wanted Fe on .52 coins so I telt him no.


wont be long mate til its full circle n back to email ordering just instead of WU it will be bitcoins but back to email it looks to be or fe only markets too many vendors got fucked over now and also agora never wanted to be no1 and i carnt see them staying about tbh i expect a blackmarket reloaded situation again with agora sometime soon.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Moon rocks ....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Moon rocks ....


Which type as there was abit of confusion last time i mentioned em lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys think i still have a slite problem and i dont no what


Your rootzone PH is slightly too low locking out Phosphorus, Calcium and Magnesium.

The purple stripes up the stem are a direct indication of too low PH locking out Phosphorus, if you up the PH slightly the purple lines will grow out as Phosphorus is slowly unlocked.

The crinkling between the leaf veins is an early/minor indication of the Magnesium deficiency, in a more advanced state the leaves will start to Zebra stripe.

The upturned serrated teeth on the leaves is an indication of an early/minor Calcium deficiencies, in a more advanced state the tips of the serrated edges will go brown and die leaving what looks like a brown ring round the edge of your leaves from a distance.



Up the PH slightly until the purple stripes grow out then monitor the new growth for the crinkling and teeth upturning to grow out, once the stripes have gone if within a week or so (once the PH sweet spot has been found for that plant) the Calcium and Magnesium symptoms haven't grown out then supplementation with a Cal/Mag product is needed (or if you are all ready supplementing with Cal/Mag then give slightly more till the leaves clear up).


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Which type as there was abit of confusion last time i mentioned em lol


Molly mandy wat eva u want a call it man ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Molly mandy wat eva u want a call it man ...


aah that moonrocks.... anyway, what about it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Moon rocks ....


Moon rocks are bomb.. I can get a oz for 1000..mdma is fun but I still prefer the drug cocktail known as thizzles..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> aah that moonrocks.... anyway, what about it?


Get sum that instead of the e


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3390972


No one is talking to you Mr bumshine.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Moon rocks are bomb.. I can get a ball for 1000..mama is fun but I still prefer the drug cocktail known as thizzles..


1000 fck that expensive


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

just seen lemon in another thread, just waiting for his appearance to regale us with yet another story lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> No one is talking to you Mr bumshine.


I wonder if this will work on you like kryptonite does on superman? What you reckon thrush?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

Evening yorkie


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> No one is talking to you Mr bumshine.


Your gettin the hang of it


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 1000 fck that expensive


Is it ,I've never bought anything more then a few pills at a time...pills go for about 10 15 bucks a piece..i used to get e for 5 bucks a pop from some Asians. I don't have A good connection really..I hear in the bay they let go of boats for a g.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it ,I've never bought anything more then a few pills at a time...pills go for about 10 15 bucks a piece..i used to get e for 5 bucks a pop from some Asians. I don't have A good connection really..I hear in the bay they let go of boats for a g.


U need a good european connect


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Moon rocks are bomb.. I can get a ball for 1000..


What the fuck is a ball? And for 1000 what? 


I can get a Q' for £90 on the DN, no translation needed.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

i was watching some doc the other day, ''test my baggie'' i think it was called, on youtube.

was about how many rc's n shit that are passed of as mdma at festivals are around the states, most that they tested or shown anyway lol wasnt mdma.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What the fuck is a ball? And for 1000 what?
> 
> 
> I can get a Q' for £90 on the DN, no translation needed.


A oz of moonrocks.. they usually put .something into each pill so a ball should make a lot of pills..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Evening yorkie


Now then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> A ball of moonrocks


Any quantification on that ball?

A Golf ball? Beach ball?

And still, 1000 what? Strokes of your dealers dick?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Any quantification on that ball?
> 
> A Golf ball? Beach ball?


Thought the only balls he was fond of was unclefucks?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Any quantification on that ball?
> 
> A Golf ball? Beach ball?
> 
> And still, 1000 what? Strokes of your dealers dick?


an oz


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> An 8 ball


An 8 ha il do ya a great deal and do it for half price pm me


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thought the only balls he was fond of was unclefucks?


Lmfa u can't keep his name out of your mouth. Your obsession is fucken weird already dude.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfa u can't keep his name out b of your mouth. Your obsession is fucken weird already dude.


Its not his obesession use follow each other like a bunch of diks around a skool yard


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> An 8 ball


...........


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 8, 2015)

tesco's do these bounty cookie's in the bakers bit, fuck they are nice coconut n choc cookies hmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its not his obesession use follow each other like a bunch of diks around a skool yard


It may seem that way coincidentally but we don't follow each other sometimes we run into each other. .bucks cool I know you guys don't really hate him.. that would be retarded. .hating an Internet guy..pfffff


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........


I already said i didn't have a good connection. I don't know why you're trying to make me look like a fool. I must have really hurt your feelings at some point... I apologize for the pain I have caused you...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Almost as retarded as keep coming into a thread where everyone thinks you are a MAJOR cunt...................


Dude people like me way more then they like you here.. and you suck at growing. . Have you figured out what ph'in is yet, Tomatoes buds?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No people laugh at you since your a cunt and you are deluded enough to think that means they like you lmao
> 
> Also if you are so retarded you cant even remember being told the ph thing was an in-joke between us lot then you are even more of a moron than we had currently suspected, every time we think you cannot possibly become even more moronic so you go and surprise us
> 
> ...


People laugh at your plants your nutes and your questions. Fucking noob!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> An 8 ball


Fucking Yank's and their moronic units of measurement.

I'll just take an educated guess at "an 8 ball" meaning 8 grams.

And I'll take a stab at that 1000 being $1000.


So you can get 8 grams of MDMA for $1000?

That's $125/£83 per gram! 

Your damn right you don't have a good connect.























Hey Bumshine, wanna buy a bridge!?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Your rootzone PH is slightly too low locking out Phosphorus, Calcium and Magnesium.
> 
> The purple stripes up the stem are a direct indication of too low PH locking out Phosphorus, if you up the PH slightly the purple lines will grow out as Phosphorus is slowly unlocked.
> 
> ...


this man is the king he knows his shit ive read alot and imo if you dont follow his advice you dont wanna be coming back on here moaning and asking for more help he knows what he is talking about


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking Yank's and their moronic units of measurement.
> 
> I'll just take an educated guess at "an 8 ball" meaning 8 grams.
> 
> ...


Leave the man im gonna look after him


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this man is the king he knows his shit ive read alot and imo if you dont follow his advice you dont wanna be coming back on here moaning and asking for more help he knows what he is talking about


Yea that guy knows how to grow. I like the things he's doing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Leave the man im gonna look after him


Halfs Irish?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this man is the king he knows his shit ive read alot and imo if you dont follow his advice you dont wanna be coming back on here moaning and asking for more help he knows what he is talking about


If ur talkin bout pompey moanin.. aint no point its all he does ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> People laugh at your plants your nutes and your questions. Fucking noob!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Halfs Irish?


I gots in first and as we say in Ireland ya snooze ya loose


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3390994


Do my plants make you envious?  Pm me and I can help you...




I'm being an asshole right now but if you really do need help hit me up I will assist you any way I can!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I gots in first and as we say in Ireland ya snooze ya loose



Irish sez "Fuck yer Honda Civic, I've a horse outside!".


.......


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Do my plants make you envious? View attachment 3390996 Pm me and I can help you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then please immediately assist us all by finding a very very large building and attempting your best superman impression from the roof..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Do my plants make you envious? Need help hit me up I will assist you any way I can!


No, your purple stripes are worse.

And your soil's dry.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, you've got purple stripes too.
> 
> And your soil's dry.


Soils not dry..look at the plants..it's a different game when your not playing with cfls.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Then please immediately assist us all by finding a very very large building and attempting your best superman impression from the roof..........


If I die who's going to help you with your fucked up plants?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If I die who's going to help you with your fucked up plants?


I dont have fucked plants, thats just another moronic little fantasy you have going on in your head, same as thinking people like you, or that if you did indeed jump off a building, that a SINGLE person would give a flying fuck


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Irish sez "Fuck yer Honda Civic, I've a horse outside!".
> 
> 
> .......


Fuckin tune bhoy woop woop ha lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> *I dont have fucked plants,* thats just another moronic little fantasy you have going on in your head, same as thinking people like you, or that if you did indeed jump off a building, that a SINGLE person would give a flying fuck


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Soils not dry..look at the plants..it's a different game when your not playing with cfls.


Dnt diss fckn cfls ive grew dank wit cfls ... yes they aint as good as hps and will not compare on weight but its about the grower more than equpment used


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Soils not dry..look at the plants..it's a different game when your not playing with cfls.



I'm looking at the fucking soil dickhead, it's dry!



Playing with CFL's? .....

I'm rocking a cooltubed 1200w of HPS over 4 flowering plants in a double tent.
400w of open winged MH over 5 vegging babies in a custom (2 sqm) loft space and oh, a 9u 300w industrial CFL over my 4 auto beans that haven't broken soil yet in a 0.7m ish mini tent.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


Oh i dont need to lol, mine dont have purple stems like yours.......lmao


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt diss fckn cfls ive grew dank wit cfls ... yes they aint as good as hps and will not compare on weight but its about the grower more than equpment used


I'm not ,I'm saying it's different.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh i dont need to lol, mine dont have purple stems like yours.......lmao


Lmfao.. ok


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm looking at the fucking soil dickhead, it's dry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... my soils not dry though. Wont Need Water For 2 Or 3 days.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm saying it's different.



And you're wrong.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you're wrong.


Your saying CFL's dry out the top layer of soil just as fast as hid? How do you know how much water is in my pot? You're just talking out of your ass. I bet you over water your plants....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice... my soils not dry though. Wont Need Water For 2 Or 3 days.


Yeah of course, I'm fucking blind me.

Meanwhile your PH is fucked (cos your soil's too dry) giving you purple stripes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Your saying CFL's dry out the top layer of soil just as fast as hid?..


No I'm not saying that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 8, 2015)

night lads, ill leave you 2 to deal with the retard......

irish will e-mail ya tomoz once ive got ya addy from one of the lads


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How do you know how much water is in my pot?


Cos I can see it's too dry from here, you deaf or what?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're just talking out of your ass. I bet you over water your plants....


..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> night lads, ill leave you 2 to deal with the retard......


Aye same here, the battery's nearly dead on the tablet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2015)

Night Lad's, it's been emotional.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah of course, I'm fucking blind me.
> 
> Meanwhile your PH is fucked (cos your soil's too dry) giving you purple stripes.


You think my soils dry because my ph is off but you absolutely don't know how much waters in my pot.. smh..I thought you knew more then you think you do. Your lame attempt at trolling just shows how little you really know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cos I can see it's too dry from here, you deaf or what?


your soil shouldn't be wet all the time.. oxygen is very important....The Roots looking for water is critical if you want a huge root ball..


Edit.. I'm not saying let them dry till the wilt. I'm saying the top few inches can look dry even though the soil is retaining water.. If you go by how the top looks you will over water them..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Do my plants make you envious? View attachment 3390996 Pm me and I can help you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if your after perfection then u wanna improve your soil recipe and let it ferment longer b4 u use it, the pH level is out due to the purpling mention but u also have to high a potassium level and some of those heavy shiney leaves indicate slight toxicity, im assuming uve made supersoil and havnt let it cook enough as th pH of ss increases from about 5.5 to 6.5 where u want it in soil.........morning cuntz hows everyone today?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> your soil shouldn't be wet all the time.. oxygen is very important....The Roots looking for water is critical if you want a huge root ball..
> 
> 
> Edit.. I'm not saying let them dry till the wilt. I'm saying the top few inches can look dry even though the soil is retaining water.. If you go by how the top looks you will over water them..


In soil pH down ur water with ascorbic acid, it will create nascent O2 at the roots and keep the benes happy too


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well if your after perfection then u wanna improve your soil recipe and let it ferment longer b4 u use it, the pH level is out due to the purpling mention but u also have to high a potassium level and some of those heavy shiney leaves indicate slight toxicity, im assuming uve made supersoil and havnt let it cook enough as th pH of ss increases from about 5.5 to 6.5 where u want it in soil.........morning cuntz hows everyone today?


The leaves are shiny because I spayed with azamax and I haven't washed off the residue It's neem based. definitely could use some perlite in that mix..The stems seem to purple were they are bent from the lst..ok, I see it it's also on the leaves..I see [email protected] YORKSHIRE you were right. kinda! u were wrong as fuck about it needing water but u were heading in the right direction i appreciate the help. Thanks homies!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well if your after perfection then u wanna improve your soil recipe and let it ferment longer b4 u use it, the pH level is out due to the purpling mention but u also have to high a potassium level and some of those heavy shiney leaves indicate slight toxicity, im assuming uve made supersoil and havnt let it cook enough as th pH of ss increases from about 5.5 to 6.5 where u want it in soil.........morning cuntz hows everyone today?


What would indicate that they have a high potassium level? And I appreciate your help I try to learn as much as I can about these plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> wont be long mate til its full circle n back to email ordering just instead of WU it will be bitcoins but back to email it looks to be or fe only markets too many vendors got fucked over now and also agora never wanted to be no1 and i carnt see them staying about tbh i expect a blackmarket reloaded situation again with agora sometime soon.


aye I've been making note of a few vendors emails for the inevitable...Ag is pretty decent even if the do go full FE. Long as there's some form of it. Where there's a will n all that eh!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

@yorkie @zedd 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152661207094179


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What would indicate that they have a high potassium level? And I appreciate your help I try to learn as much as I can about these plants.


well look at the leaves they reveal all, your plants are 95 % so don't sweat theyre going to be fine but low pH as yman says causing lockout, P is essential for ATP which is the part of the plants energy cycle so the plants look a tad tired, if the K levels are a bit high during P lockout this exacerbates the problem as the plant will need to actively transport K which requires more energy...from the P... so you get into a cycle of tired underperforming plants but im being picky cos its only very slight and can happen in some soils, what is the soil anyways?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well look at the leaves they reveal all, your plants are 95 % so don't sweat theyre going to be fine but low pH as yman says causing lockout, P is essential for ATP which is the part of the plants energy cycle so the plants look a tad tired, if the K levels are a bit high during P lockout this exacerbates the problem as the plant will need to actively transport K which requires more energy...from the P... so you get into a cycle of tired underperforming plants but im being picky cos its only very slight and can happen in some soils, what is the soil anyways?


The soil is a bag of oceanforrest a bag of happy frog and a bag of light warrior..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2015)

too true, shy bairns get nowt as they say up north.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I wonder if this will work on you like kryptonite does on superman? What you reckon thrush?


Loooool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U need a good european connect


He burnt that Bridge talking shite in here... We can get eM cheap n Propper dutch press 180-220mg...buuut oh wells guess it's the domino effect (dominoes are serious pills was joke thought I'd explain it since u can't get good gear). 
.only messing man.see what happens when ur not a tool ppl actually help u lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this man is the king he knows his shit ive read alot and imo if you dont follow his advice you dont wanna be coming back on here moaning and asking for more help he knows what he is talking about


ill take his advice m8 whats what im here for for the help and guidance 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Your rootzone PH is slightly too low locking out Phosphorus, Calcium and Magnesium.
> 
> The purple stripes up the stem are a direct indication of too low PH locking out Phosphorus, if you up the PH slightly the purple lines will grow out as Phosphorus is slowly unlocked.
> 
> ...



thanks dude i had epsom salt delivered today but on the ph mine was 5.8 5.9 so thinking about it should be around 5.5 5.6


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> People laugh at your plants your nutes and your questions. Fucking noob!


I've seen both your grows his are alot better... Alot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Irish sez "Fuck yer Honda Civic, I've a horse outside!".
> 
> 
> .......


1 horse power boy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Your saying CFL's dry out the top layer of soil just as fast as hid? How do you know how much water is in my pot? You're just talking out of your ass. I bet you over water your plants....


Him n zeddd are the most experienced growers on here yorkie that guy ur talking shit to gave me a loooooad ofpdfs which helped me alot zeddds saved first few grows if u wanna diss ppl that are literally trying to help then you're obviously not here for help... Measly attention


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've seen both your grows his are alot better... Alot.


I could care less. I'm just trying to improve myself. iIf their's something he can teach me that's great I would love to learn it.. and vise versa. Who wouldn't want to learn something that they can benefit from? We were just talking shit, don't take everything so seriously.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Him n zeddd are the most experienced growers on here yorkie that guy ur talking shit to gave me a loooooad ofpdfs which helped me alot zeddds saved first few grows if u wanna diss ppl that are literally trying to help then you're obviously not here for help... Measly attention


Who's dissing anyone? What Are You On About?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I could care less. I'm just trying to improve myself. iIf their's something he can teach me that's great I would love to learn it.. and vise versa. Who wouldn't want to learn something that they can benefit from? We were just talking shit, don't take everything so seriously.


That's what we're all here for man and that was our point about our offensive jokes its the shocking humour we love if u stop being a dick they will help u n they know their shit.Zeddds spotted tons of problems with my grows it's why I post pics here I genuinely respect their opinions n respect goes both way man so stop the trolling n we'll chat away ask abe, he's not a dick n he's more than welcome infact I like the guy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's dissing anyone? What Are You On About?


 go back a few pages yorkie sorted ur issue then u shot him down saying it wasn't it....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> thanks dude i had epsom salt delivered today but on the ph mine was 5.8 5.9 so thinking about it should be around 5.5 5.6


No mate you want to bring it up a little higher for a week or two and monitor the new growth.

Say 6.1 - 6.2 till it sorts it's self and then bring it back to say 6.0 and you should be golden.

Not all plants want bang on 5.8 - 5.9 but if not then it's not out by much and the leaf symptoms you see are actually very slight (hey even mine have the same symptoms at the moment but slightly more advanced, but they're trees to be fucking with).

You've got a good eye lad, keep trying to understand the small stuff and you'll do well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Great thing about this thread is they won't just say the issue they actually explained how it occurs n how to stop it from happening...not bad for a bunch of racist gay haters lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

I use canna mono cal n mag doesn't Epson bring up the sodium in the soi?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> go back a few pages yorkie sorted ur issue then u shot him down saying it wasn't it....


Yes I did but it was because he kept insisting that my soil was dry and it's not..He was right but wrong.know what I mean? I already know what zedd can do. When he talks about weed, I listen! Yorkie is A great grower to I've seen one of his grows...


----------



## Hydrogrow123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Relax speak for urself, maybe u and bum shine should talk on pm.....don't think many others feel like he fits in here with all his paedo antics and shit. I for one still think he's a waste of space, just my 2 cents....tea times over, I'm off


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

Hydrogrow123 said:


> Relax speak for urself, maybe u and bum shine should talk on pm.....don't think many others feel like he fits in here with all his paedo antics and shit. I for one still think he's a waste of space, just my 2 cents....tea times over, I'm off


U mad bro?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I use canna mono cal n mag doesn't Epson bring up the sodium in the soi?


It can if use too much and your medium gets too dry.

The Epsom will re-solidify in the medium, calcium can too.

That's where a flushing product can come in handy although I'm having mixed feelings about Canna's product.

The problem with Epsom salts is that although the Magnesium to Sulphur ratio is near on ideal for ganja if it builds up in the medium then the sulphur can cause problems sending your PH sky high and it's hard to get back down, especially with plain water.

I use a combo of Epsom salts and Mono Magnesium to counteract this, if I think there could be too much sulphur then I just cut out the Epsom for a while and use Mono Mag.

Sulphur's a tricky fucker to be fair.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes I did but it was because he kept insisting that my soil was dry and it's not..


There's a big difference between (for example) drenching your pots once a week or giving a litre or two every couple of days.

Just take some time to think about that rather than being so narrow minded.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It can if use too much and your medium gets too dry.
> 
> The Epsom will re-solidify in the medium, calcium can too.
> 
> ...


How would you correct the problem I'm having I was relying on the oyster shells to stabilize my ph..would you personally be ph'ing so it wouldn't have to buffer? it's definitely not dry soil..iI guarantee you..iis there something else it might be besides the fact that I'm not ph'ing the water?

Edit:: I get you bro.It took a while, but I understand What you mean about the waterings.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It can if use too much and your medium gets too dry.
> 
> The Epsom will re-solidify in the medium, calcium can too.
> 
> ...


I know my waters high in cal but the cheese suprise goes mad for cal mag so I do kinda the same at time tiny bit on momo mag but at the start i add that b tnt calmag shits b strong only 2-3 drops per 2ltr bottle then mag if it continues I add cal..next time I'll try ur way,infact next feeding I'll give em a drop a few grains of Epson n see how it goes but Ita my 3rd time growing her but this time not so much as a stretch nor def as I'd added the calmag just after flip n always add a little canna mono N,again a few drops.. Find this way u understand the plants better


----------



## ghb (Apr 9, 2015)

my garden is going to shit, really pissed off with the cunting thing.

ffs people don't grow big plants, not unles you want big work and i simply dont have time for it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's a big difference between (for example) drenching your pots once a week or giving a litre or two every couple of days.
> 
> Just take some time to think about that rather than being so narrow minded.


I think I understand. .thank you! I apologize. I now see that you were just trying to help me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How would you correct the problem I'm having I was relying on the oyster shells to stabilize my ph..would you personally be ph'ing so it wouldn't have to buffer? it's definitely not dry soil..iI guarantee you..iis there something else it might be besides the fact that I'm not ph'ing the water?


If ut not ph'ing ur water that's may be the problem


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyway lads, anybody watch that Stacey Dooley on the Meth in Mexico documentary late on last night?

T'was good shit.

It's MDMA next, on Tuesday I think, I'll have to check.

Get on it, facts from the horses mouth when she does a documentary, the last time she did one it was a couple of years ago and she went to Peru when the cartel had genetically modified the coca plant so they could grow it in swamps making it harder to get caught.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I think I understand. .thank you! I apologize. I now see that you were just trying to help me.


Boom see the evil Yorkshire man helped..madness Lol jk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Fucking tv isn't working have to go buy a fuse n hope for the best lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

@Irish 420 can I put a 13amp fuse instead of a 3 amp fuse Plug?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> @Irish 420 can I put a 13amp fuse instead of a 3 amp fuse Plug?


U can but if it orig came wit a 3amp and u put in 13amp u could blow the shit out of it.. ud need to find out wat current ur tv is rated for


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How would you correct the problem I'm having I was relying on the oyster shells to stabilize my ph..would you personally be ph'ing so it wouldn't have to buffer? it's definitely not dry soil..iI guarantee you..iis there something else it might be besides the fact that I'm not ph'ing the water?
> 
> Edit:: I get you bro.It took a while, but I understand What you mean about the waterings.


Fucking oyster shells LMFAO, what a fucking tool, unless you are doing something like a 16 week haze with a 10 week veg it wont break down in time for your plants to use in time lmfao.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> @Irish 420 can I put a 13amp fuse instead of a 3 amp fuse Plug?


yup, not rocket science or anything lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> my garden is going to shit, really pissed off with the cunting thing.
> 
> ffs people don't grow big plants, not unles you want big work and i simply dont have time for it.


thats why im going bk to 12/12FS lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Fucking oyster shells LMFAO, what a fucking tool, unless you are doing something like a 16 week haze with a 10 week veg it wont break down in time for your plants to use in time lmfao.....


The happy frog also has dolomite lime.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The happy frog also has dolomite lime.


Then putting oyster shells in as well is even more retarded............


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Then putting oyster shells in as well is even more retarded............


I put oyster shells in my supersoil, u let it break down 8 weeks b4 using it and it buffers releasing Ca when the acidity drops, dolomite lime is a fast acting version and has mag too, all good imo


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> IF you let it break down for 8 weeks before..............doubt thrush has the intelligence to have researched shit like that, more than likely just whacked it straight in like he does with his cock up unclefucks arse


Fuck, you're an idiot! unclebuck, again?I can't be the only one noticing your obsession with him..sorry I hurt your feelings, get over it already.u hold a grudge like a woman.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, you're an idiot! unclebuck, again?I can't be the only one noticing your obsession with him..sorry I hurt your feelings, get over it already.u hold a grudge like a woman.


Well you are the only 2 morons that keep invading the thread acting like complete wankers so why not highlight the fact to you? Its a public service really lol..........

And you, hurt my feelings? lmao, you think too highly of your pathetic little self, I just quite enjoy abusing moronic little paedo`s like yourself if you will insist on keep coming in here


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well you are the only 2 morons that keep invading the thread acting like complete wankers so why not highlight the fact to you? Its a public service really lol..........
> 
> And you, hurt my feelings? lmao, you think too highly of your pathetic little self, I just quite enjoy abusing moronic little paedo`s like yourself if you will insist on keep coming in here


I'm acting like a wanker? That's hilarious coming from the guy acting like a fucken wanker.just be quite, u look smarter that way.


R1b3n4 said:


> Fucking oyster shells LMFAO, what a fucking tool, unless you are doing something like a 16 week haze with a 10 week veg it wont break down in time for your plants to use in time lmfao.....


U say it needs 26 weeks to be affective Then zedd tells you its 8 weeks.. and you act like you knew that..smh your true color's are showing.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 9, 2015)

just read this and cannot believe what im reading fucking inner tubes to bypass a gas mains :O .......

A television investigation, to be broadcast tonight, shows that energy theft is on the increase. After a terraced house in Sheffield was destroyed in a gas explosion last summer, investigators found that of 20 houses in the same street, five were stealing gas and two were stealing electricity.

Those involved in power supply theft range from single parents on a tight budget to wealthy middle-class households who don't want to pay, landlords, and business owners, with illegal cannabis farmers a particular culprit.

On a smaller level, individual householders are using bicycle inner tubes to divert their supply around the official meter, meaning they pay for just a fraction of what they use.








Dangerous risks: This house in Sheffield was destroyed by a suspected gas explosion last summer















Jesus Agostinho, 36, suffered serious burns after being thrown across the street in the blast last summer







He said: 'One landlord has over 50 properties, all hot-wired, and another company run on stolen meters has around 60-70 properties around London.

'Theft of supply runs into millions.'

One anonymous criminal who pleaded guilty to digging up a London street and connecting electricity to more than 1,500 north London properties told the BBC he dug down, opened the main power cable, and tapped into it.

The man, who was given a suspended prison sentence and ordered to pay £50,000 for criminal damage to power supplies, said he would supply the energy to households and it was then up to them to contact the electricity suppliers to pay for it.

He said: 'If the meter man doesn't come, they could steal [the electricity].

'There's thousands and thousands of properties in London with no supplier, and they get electric for free.'

Those who are caught face backdated bills and possible prosecution.








After the Sheffield blast, seven houses in the street were found to be stealing power supplies



In one instance, British Gas received an anonymous tip-off about a 'suspiciously energy efficient' eight-bedroom mansion in Essex, with cars worth £300,000 parked on the forecourt, where the householders had dug down and diverted both gas and electricity supplies.

British Gas power theft investigator Piers Merritt spent an hour and a half searching the property before finding two meters providing power that wasn't being paid for.

He said: 'The consumption has dropped by 80 per cent - basically all the gas and electric being billed through these meters is not being billed - they're getting it for free'.

Mr Merritt, who cuts off illegal power supplies and once caught a nursing home owner who had siphoned off £25,000-worth of energy, added: 'I always talk about need and greed.

'These people can pay for all their energy and yet they are not. They have done something to get energy for nothing.'


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 9, 2015)

not on tonight thou should of cut tha out lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol mate got windows 8 now he's stuck in. A loop on boot even booted off u da b loool turns out windows 8 has alot of boot look issues


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U can but if it orig came wit a 3amp and u put in 13amp u could blow the shit out of it.. ud need to find out wat current ur tv is rated for


I'll h use get a 3 amp fuse didn't wanna go to town fucking cunt won't turn on I'm hoping it's the fuse lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup, not rocket science or anything lmao


I'll stick with the professionals opinion lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Fucking oyster shells LMFAO, what a fucking tool, *unless you are doing something like a 16 week haze with a 10 week veg it wont break down in time* for your plants to use in time lmfao.....


Why didn't you just say it takes 8 weeks to break down? Because you don't know shit..smfh 26 weeks is a lot more then 8 Mr bumshine.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'll h use get a 3 amp fuse didn't wanna go to town fucking cunt won't turn on I'm hoping it's the fuse lol


Nice weather for a stroll into town


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> IF you let it break down for 8 weeks before..............doubt thrush has the intelligence to have researched shit like that, more than likely just whacked it straight in like he does with his cock up unclefucks arse





mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, you're an idiot! unclebuck, again?I can't be the only one noticing your obsession with him..sorry I hurt your feelings, get over it already.u hold a grudge like a woman.


L


mr sunshine said:


> I'm acting like a wanker? That's hilarious coming from the guy acting like a fucken wanker.just be quite, u look smarter that way.
> 
> U say it needs 26 weeks to be affective Then zedd tells you its 8 weeks.. and you act like you knew that..smh your true color's are showing.


He let's it cook with his soil for 8 weeks then add veg n flowering time...lads let's try n be nice for a day no abuse only leads to more shit. He did apologies to yorkie n he's taking advice..finally so give him a chance


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> L
> 
> He let's it cook with his soil for 8 weeks then add veg n flowering time...lads let's try n be nice for a day no abuse only leads to more shit. He did apologies to yorkie n he's taking advice..finally so give him a chance


Anyone would think you suddenly had a crush relax lmao......

Oh and no.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3391361
> 
> 16+10=26 you fucking moron


Exactly. Which proves my point. You don't know shit..far cry from 8 Wouldn't you say?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 9, 2015)

hello lads and lassettes I have a small eurethra


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Anyone would think you suddenly had a crush relax lmao......
> 
> Oh and no.....


My apologies but I do like argumentative birds


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

N i told u to stop using my fave for memes


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Exactly. Which proves my point. You don't know shit..far cry from 8 Wouldn't you say?


What point? that you are a moron that cant even add 10+16 together properly without coming out with 27 as the answer?

Also, if you do a google search there are varying opinions on oyster shells (from a lot more reputable sites than this one) and the rate they decompose at,some even mention oyster shells taking upto 10 YEARS TO decompose properly depending on the size of the shells/fragments......far cry from 8 weeks wouldnt you say? bellend!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hello lads and lassettes I have a small eurethra


cocktail stick flag may work wonders then lol, wave ya nations flag n all that lol

anyhow, how ya been? forgot to ask ya last time what kida truck you drive out there? got a pic?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> N i told u to stop using my fave for memes


 lol me n ice n newuser etc were using that years before half you lot even joined lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol me n ice n newuser etc were using that years before half you lot even joined lol


Meant face** I was implying I'd down syndrome lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Meant face** I was implying I'd down syndrome lol


You do have downs  
Morning fuckers


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> cocktail stick flag may work wonders then lol, wave ya nations flag n all that lol
> 
> anyhow, how ya been? forgot to ask ya last time what kida truck you drive out there? got a pic?


2014 Isuzu fvz 1400 tray but at the moment im driving a 2004 Nissan patrol ute with a 12m trailer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> You do have downs
> Morning fuckers


Thanks bud 
...now what's ur excuse lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Meant face** I was implying I'd down syndrome lol


Wait should I report myself for that comment? Loool


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks bud
> ...now what's ur excuse lol


I have no excuse i enjoy licking the windows


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Just picked up some organic coconut oil and empty capsules so all ready to have a bash at making cana caps once these ladies finish


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Just picked up some organic coconut oil and empty capsules so all ready to have a bash at making cana caps once these ladies finish


Never had a canna cap


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 2014 Isuzu fvz 1400 tray but at the moment im driving a 2004 Nissan patrol ute with a 12m trailer


My last one...
 
Also had a yellow 4x4 version as well with the swivel seat so you can drive it facing backwards when ya wanna reverse then swivel seat forwards again when ya wanna drive forwards lol, takes a bit of getting used to the swivel seat one lol

fast forward to 2:45


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Never had a canna cap


Neither hav i even tho i paid for em ... fckn hate sneaky cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Ah yeah that's what u get for not trusting vets lol I'd send him a pm asking wtf n no reply name him on this thread n I'll quote it as my sig


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah yeah that's what u get for not trusting vets lol


???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah yeah that's what u get for not trusting vets lol I'd send him a pm asking wtf n no reply name him on this thread n I'll quote it as my sig





irish4:20 said:


> ???


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ive already named the fckr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

We are talking about that guy that's been promising u it for months now isn't it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive already named the fckr


Ffs I can't remember name him again to refresh my memory


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We are talking about that guy that's been promising u it for months now isn't it?


Well he was i came to the realisation that i got stung


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well he was i came to the realisation that i got stung


This is the one place ut shouldn't happen tbh mate thats why I deal with veterans of the thread...they understand how important your word is


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Lax your on my list  if there any good that is lol ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ffs I can't remember name him again to refresh my memory


U know that cunt dubaholic thats who ... hope this helps ur memory


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lax your on my list  if there any good that is lol ...


Sound bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U know that cunt dubaholic thats who ... hope this helps ur memory


Aaaah yes dubaholic the guy that sold dodgy vape pens that didn't work...gotcha I'll try n remember...might have to refresh my memory in a few weeks or when he pops in


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Dub was ic3s mate .. go figure


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

N when regulars pop in don't want any regulars falling for his shite n ppl knew his pens were walk but we kept quiet but the literal stealing from u n stringing u along like a cunt was the icing on the cake.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Dub was ic3s mate .. go figure


Yea apparantly thats who he was waitin to get the caps of to make em ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Dub was ic3s mate .. go figure


Your logic is flawless...only dealing with regs on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea apparantly thats who he was waitin to get the caps of to make em ...


Wow one long string he used to drag u along let's hope he hangs himself in the process


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuck i need duct tape lol ... need to connect inlet fan its 29 in my tent n lights are off lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Iv re to get a 3 amp fuse or a new TV ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Wasn't dub suppose to be the consintrates master? Didn't think he'd need ice for anything even zeddd said his shit was good


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wasn't dub suppose to be the consintrates master? Didn't think he'd need ice for anything even zeddd said his shit was good


Fckr probably cudn make shit prob bought stuff of dn and sent it to the lads


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah i had one of them non working vape pens lol never did get the fucking thing to work lol

seemed like dubs knew what he was talking about when he spoke about concentrates but who knows, he was only ever in here really when trying to sell something tho.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

so lets clear something up....mr sunshine are you a homosexual,if so no offence man but this is not for you, you mentioned you were married so im assuming not?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah didn't wanna mention who got the pen but there u go... He'll fuck over anyone for a few pounds n Irish u sent him a sample of ur cfl grow n all wtf like


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Fan fitted temp with brown parcel tape lol ... temps are now 24 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

I've always atleast 3 rolls of duct tape about


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Same here mate .... but missus have moved all my shit n is out for the day  

Got my mental review at docs at 4pm .... woohoo
Might do the sambo , bugs in my ear trick lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Wtfwds u trying to get? Drink 2 double espressos n say u get like that in public lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've always atleast 3 rolls of duct tape about


I alwys hav sum elec tape lien around


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

http://news.sky.com/story/1461413/oil-find-near-gatwick-may-be-world-class

So i just read they found a load of oil in england ... wen do you guys reckon america will attack ???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought those vape pens off Dub were a bit too cheaply priced myself.

Regular ones are £20+ or so, I've a few mates and my stepmother all use em.


As for the Canna caps I think he got the idea off me when we were chatting about Don's experiments at IC3'S house one time.
Pretty sure it was the same time I was on about MDMA Haribo.

Fuck knows where he was gonna get the gear from to make em (maybe a mate's trim) cos he didn't grow at the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Aah so he not only steals things but steals ideas 2 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2015)

mdma gummy bears haha just in case you weren't chewing your ears.

went had a lime n soda at the bar today. Landlord winced when I says I was off the swally. Asked how long for then said no charge for then pop you've earned it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> went had a lime n soda at the bar today. Landlord winced when I says I was off the swally. Asked how long for then said no charge for then pop you've earned it.


Aye he fucking winced at the notion of his profits taking a dive while Don's on the wagon!


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Man i hate the fuckin doctors just got here and theres already a 40min delay ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Man i hate the fuckin doctors just got here and theres already a 40min delay ffs


I'm with vhi,awesome...


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2015)

Sooo


[email protected] said:


> I'm with vhi..


Vhi?? 

Very homosexual irish?? Lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

I can get free healthcare but shits so basic it's depressing so Gfs with vhi so I went with em...Anything happens I've my private room in the hospital n all...even my dogs got insurance lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just havin me dinner on this lovely evening wit sumtin nice to wash dwn


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I can get free healthcare but shits so basic it's depressing so Gfs with vhi so I went with em...Anything happens I've my private room in the hospital n all...even my dogs got insurance lol


Nva mind the dogs wat cover u got on them slippers man ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2015)

Didn't he say his slippers had a hole in them? Mustn't have had them insured, ah well at €3.99 he'll just have to get a new pair


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Liberated one 3amp fuse from the shops n thank fuck I didn't pay tvs just broken so yay new TV shopping tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nva mind the dogs wat cover u got on them slippers man ???


60e a month but it covers accidental slipping, if my slippers slap someone up side the head I'm covered for 250,000 n if they go missing I get money to put up flyers n a reward..u think I'd leave my trademark uninsured so u bell ends can steal me lucky charms


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Didn't he say his slippers had a hole in them? Mustn't have had them insured, ah well at €3.99 he'll just have to get a new pair


They're speed holes I walk faster...jesus it's supper anyways the speed holes have doubled the value if anything n I stand by my word if I ever meet any of yous I'll wear the slippers lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so lets clear something up....mr sunshine are you a homosexual,if so no offence man but this is not for you, you mentioned you were married so im assuming not?


No, I'm not gay.I'm not married but I do have a gf..


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2015)

If we ever meet I'm havin them slippers relax


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I thought those vape pens off Dub were a bit too cheaply priced myself.
> 
> Regular ones are £20+ or so, I've a few mates and my stepmother all use em.
> 
> ...


I picked up the I taste mini a few months ago.I payed 100 dollars. Amazon vendor fucked up and sent me two. one in each color the other one is chrome and black.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I picked up the I taste mini a few months ago.View attachment 3391570


Does it vape or combust ?? Im thinkin a gettin 1 of these grasshoppers gonna wait and see reviews first


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> If we ever meet I'm havin them slippers relax


Ur gaggin over them slippers worse than a wet whore


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Does it vape or combust ?? Im thinkin a gettin 1 of these grasshoppers gonna wait and see reviews first


jenks recs those storz and bikel mightys are good I need a holidays vape,


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 60e a month but it covers accidental slipping, if my slippers slap someone up side the head I'm covered for 250,000 n if they go missing I get money to put up flyers n a reward..u think I'd leave my trademark uninsured so u bell ends can steal me lucky charms


Well worth it


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Does it vape or combust ?? Im thinkin a gettin 1 of these grasshoppers gonna wait and see reviews first


It's a vape for concentrates and thcejuice.im sure they make a universal flower attachment that will fit but i don't believe it will vape flower. I made some thc e juice with some bho Using ej mix ,works extremely well no separation at all. Done in seconds. You just warm it up and desolve the concentrate into it..I use a shot glass and suck it up with a syringe.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

fuk your fukin slippers ffs...........lol...ok, jk....k


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> jenks recs those storz and bikel mightys are good I need a holidays vape,


Yea the mighty and crafty are the same makers as the cano i tink .. hav to be deccent if they are .. there a lot of hype about this grasshopper tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

The drop vals big Bong headphones n Donovan==awesomeness


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> If we ever meet I'm havin them slippers relax


U touch my slippers I'll slit your throat with a toothbrush


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur gaggin over them slippers worse than a wet whore


Yeah these slippers attract al l sorts not his fault in fairness what could sound sexier than the slipper bandit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fuk your fukin slippers ffs...........lol...ok, jk....k


Jealousy is human nature man its cool I'll send u a pair if u like but see I've very big feet so have to settle for what I can get most the time most shops go max size 10 I'm 12-12.5...amd yes I've an enormous penis like sky remote bar the little right side where it goes out a but


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea the mighty and crafty are the same makers as the cano i tink .. hav to be deccent if they are .. there a lot of hype about this grasshopper tho


Ask on the Irish thread that ahoy guy knows his vapes he collects em lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I picked up the I taste mini a few months ago.View attachment 3391570I payed 100 dollars. Amazon vendor fucked up and sent me two. one in each color the other one is chrome and black.


Me mentioning something you happen to have a story about is not a green light for you to jump into conversation after taking fucking liberty's all this time.


Piss off!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> No, I'm not gay.I'm not married but I do have a gf..


U know we don't give a fuck that whole gay think was with me trying to piss off dannyboy not knowing he was gay so I called him a fag so it was taken personally n that was the weak point found (no offense danny btw) n had to be attacked.. With great success may I add


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

Disappointed lads, you're going soft.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Disappointed lads, you're going soft.


Don't tell the missus. I've munched alot of diazepam I couldn't be aggressive if I tried....in fairness if he wants to be cool he does need a bit of harassment but that's hulks job n rambo isn't drunk enough.. Zeddds trying. Irish you've no excuse get in there


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Disappointed lads, you're going soft.


Hav to look after me customers man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me mentioning something you happen to have a story about is not a green light for you to jump into conversation after taking fucking liberty's all this time.
> 
> 
> Piss off!


Lol @ fucking liberty


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Disappointed lads, you're going soft.


Certainly agree


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea the mighty and crafty are the same makers as the cano i tink .. hav to be deccent if they are .. there a lot of hype about this grasshopper tho


got a hype link?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hav to look after me customers man


Aye you've got a card I suppose.





Right up em Irish, right up em!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> got a hype link?


Heres a review on it ive been readin a bit about it but im gonna see wat mdjenks says wen he gets his but im nearly sure il be purchasin 1 very soon

http://www.vaporizerwizard.com/grasshopper-vaporizer-review/


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

[QUOTE="[email protected] 
lol man I don't hold a grudge sticks and stones an all that, im not trying to bate anyone jus don't like homos and their evil ways, I think sunshine would rather learn from us than do spoons with uncle paedo, but my prob is he is still sticking up for that foul cunt, hermie human uncle fukwit, at least his genetics will die with him fukin cunt @UncleBuck lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye you've got a card I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh u know it yorkie u know it


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me mentioning something you happen to have a story about is not a green light for you to jump into conversation after taking fucking liberty's all this time.
> 
> 
> Piss off!


Still acting like a big baby huh? o well, you'll get used to me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U know we don't give a fuck that whole gay think was with me trying to piss off dannyboy not knowing he was gay so I called him a fag so it was taken personally n that was the weak point found (no offense danny btw) n had to be attacked.. With great success may I add


I don't care at all I never have. Dannys cool...I just talk shit for the sake of talking shit..tthat's how I am with my real life friends i grew up with to..I don't call them by their real names I just call them fags and pussys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't care at all I never have. Dannys cool...I just talk shit for the sake of talking shit..tthat's how I am with my real life friends i grew up with to..I don't call them by their real names I just call them fags and pussys.


Well then what was ur problem.with this thread ud of fit in if ur not a pussy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Still acting like a big baby huh? o well, you'll get used to me.



Still trying to worm your way in eh?

Oh well, you'll get more slavver from me.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

i ate way too much for dinner, was hrs ago n im still fucking stuffed lol getting a shitload of wagyu sirloin 2mora aswel, aint had a nice big steak for ages, what with this sun perfect timing to get the bbq out, fuck a quality steak taste gooood on the bbq.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

ive had my steak today now im on the Chinese munch with a bottle of red and exo vape


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i ate way too much for dinner, was hrs ago n im still fucking stuffed lol getting a shitload of wagyu sirloin 2mora aswel, aint had a nice big steak for ages, what with this sun perfect timing to get the bbq out, fuck a quality steak taste gooood on the bbq.


ive still not had that wagyu, keep thinkin its asda not aldi


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Still trying to worm your way in eh?
> 
> Oh well, you'll get more slavver from me.


Im game, count me in


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive still not had that wagyu, keep thinkin its asda not aldi


yeah asda mate, thats where mine comes from anyway but i think aldis are also selling it now too, you like a steak zedd so you really should give it a bash, deffo alot more tasty well imo anyway than normal steak.

i got bout 10-12 kilos of it due in the morning lol the bloke i get it from always catch's me pissed up and hungry i swear, carnt remember ordering that much but no doubt i did lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah asda mate, thats where mine comes from anyway but i think aldis are also selling it now too, you like a steak zedd so you really should give it a bash, deffo alot more tasty well imo anyway than normal steak.
> 
> i got bout 10-12 kilos of it due in the morning lol the bloke i get it from always catch's me pissed up and hungry i swear, carnt remember ordering that much but no doubt i did lol


next time double order mate ill go halves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 9, 2015)

It's deffo some next level beef Zeddd, get on it.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> seriously mate ive got a chest freezer would swap bud or cash for that man I do love beef


yeah i have a chest freezer too, 400ltr i think its fucking massive could easy fit a body in there lol

the steak is always about mate, me pal is the head butcher at a store close to me so its about all the time, the logistics of getting it to ya tho zedd? it would end up costing you as much as if you had brought it in store local to you, after petrol and the amout we would spend in the pub lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i have a chest freezer too, 400ltr i think its fucking massive could easy fit a body in there lol
> 
> the steak is always about mate, me pal is the head butcher at a store close to me so its about all the time, the logistics of getting it to ya tho zedd? it would end up costing you as much as if you had brought it in store local to you, after petrol and the amout we would spend in the pub lol


would be a meat up lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

last time I visited u I drove my car home at 50 on the mototway I was that fuked on dog kush, tbh we smoked so many dif weeds it was you who told me it was the dog that fuked with my car speed, the boozr didn't help either lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 9, 2015)

Goooooood evening motherfuuuucccckkkeerrrssss !!!

How are all my UK thread homies? 

I'm getting fucked up tonight. Got amazing news today so I'm celebrating with the usual booze and smoke !!!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> would be a meat up lol


lmao 

that did make me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Goooooood evening motherfuuuucccckkkeerrrssss !!!
> 
> How are all my UK thread homies?
> 
> I'm getting fucked up tonight. Got amazing news today so I'm celebrating with the usual booze and smoke !!!


glad to hear things are going better for ya mate, i still dont get on with the drink/smoke combo tbh i get pissed then think its a great idea to have a joint but 9 times out of 10 end up spewing lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> glad to hear things are going better for ya mate, i still dont get on with the drink/smoke combo tbh i get pissed then think its a great idea to have a joint but 9 times out of 10 end up spewing lol


Thanks mate things are going good now still got a cpl things to sort but big steps have already been made, I'm back home staying with the wife AND kids so for those who knew my situation will know how happy I am about that. 

Just pace yourself and the beer and weed goes down fine together just don't get steaming 1st then blaze a Joint


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> glad to hear things are going better for ya mate, i still dont get on with the drink/smoke combo tbh i get pissed then think its a great idea to have a joint but 9 times out of 10 end up spewing lol





TheHulk11 said:


> Thanks mate things are going good now still got a cpl things to sort but big steps have already been made, I'm back home staying with the wife AND kids so for those who knew my situation will know how happy I am about that.
> 
> Just pace yourself and the beer and weed goes down fine together just don't get steaming 1st then blaze a Joint


true, im always stoned so need a drink to relieve the stoney boredom, but the other way round is spew whitey fest lol seen it a few times lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

shit I got some decent booze in tonite havnt had a drink yesterdays so alls well, got some exo at 9 weeks to chop, tmrw last 4 weeks were gavita grown, we shall see if it s any good but it looks peng


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shit I got some decent booze in tonite havnt had a drink yesterdays so alls well, got some exo at 9 weeks to chop, tmrw last 4 weeks were gavita grown, we shall see if it s any good but it looks peng


i bet them exo's eat that gavita for breakfast lol i no they are spose to be some really powerful lights n shit but thats a strain that is hungry for everything, i often thought when i did me 1200watt in a 1.2 with exo that if poss or all cooltubes and the winter of course that i could have wacked in 3x600 in that small space n them fucking plants would still lap it up lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i bet them exo's eat that gavita for breakfast lol i no they are spose to be some really powerful lights n shit but thats a strain that is hungry for everything, i often thought when i did me 1200watt in a 1.2 with exo that if poss or all cooltubes and the winter of course that i could have wacked in 3x600 in that small space n them fucking plants would still lap it up lol


the gavita is so strong and its made the popcorn into saleable weed, the lemon has taken on a more solid structure too, all dry weight in the end gpw should be a cert with sog in there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ah pang of jelly on that, quickdraw. no netflix here...


projectfreetv.ch Lots of pop ups but I love it or primewire for movies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> last time I visited u I drove my car home at 50 on the mototway I was that fuked on dog kush, tbh we smoked so many dif weeds it was you who told me it was the dog that fuked with my car speed, the boozr didn't help either lol


Legend


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

New TV bought n mounted...when u grow pot I always look at power consumption haha only frustrating part Was mounting the cunt to the wall by myself was a frustrating moment.. Thank u valzlol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> New TV bought n mounted...when u grow pot I always look at power consumption lol a opted Anyways just azure t mounting the cunt to the wall by myself was a frustrating moment.. Thank u valzlol


Screen broke again ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

Man theres so many new vendors on agora


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Screen broke again ??


Not been repaired yet.. Keep procrastinating lol ivw to leave it at the shop for a m to repair it n me lad didn't buy shit this week a o next week when es n ivw the funds but I've the 150 already just want extra funds n not be skint for the week....not to mention I went half's on a new TV lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Man theres so many new vendors on agora


That ukvaliumsupplier I azure legit love him but think imma ween myself off em shit makes everything 2 normal so I see the appeal but not worth it


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That ukvaliumsupplier I azure legit love him but think imma ween myself off em shit makes everything 2 normal so I see the appeal but not worth it


Nah im gonna get 1g of chem spain and spend a few quid on concentrates


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh n Irish alot of a campers have b es end caught out so make sure it's not them setting up shop again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah im gonna get 1g of chem spain and spend a few quid on concentrates


Thought u were off the snow?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thought u were off the snow?


Ahh every now and then ya know


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh every now and then ya know


Pm...


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Pm...


?? I dnt have 1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> ?? I dnt have 1


Wanna bet?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wanna bet?


Hit ya bak


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hit ya bak


fancy pm`ing me an e-mail addy for ya?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah im gonna get 1g of chem spain and spend a few quid on concentrates


that gear from chem spain is the rocket mate, really nice clean strong coke they been on vacation mode tho for the last 2wks, dunno if they are just doing there own thing threw email now? they posted in the forums recently about email only deals etc and have never i dont think anyway done escrow.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> fancy pm`ing me an e-mail addy for ya?


I cant pm u man ??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm sure some regs will pm u his email


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I cant pm u man ??


try again now mate, just allowed pm`s (thought they were on by default but obv not)


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shit I got some decent booze in tonite havnt had a drink yesterdays so alls well, got some exo at 9 weeks to chop, tmrw last 4 weeks were gavita grown, we shall see if it s any good but it looks peng


any pics zedd ?? fancy a bit of porn


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah zeddd ThroW up a fEw pics haha


----------



## ghb (Apr 10, 2015)

not much chance of that is there with his james bond set up lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> not much chance of that is there with his james bond set up lol


lol just been cleaning down the tents and flipping some more, don't do pics these days due to mrs going apoplectic, would fukn love to post pics everyday but shits got out of hand and im listening to mrs sensible


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


yes please


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes please


lol thats a pussywhipped sign

but if you wanted the whole BDSM thing you are about 2 years too late as we dont talk to my missus` mum anymore lmfao (shes a domme)


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol thats a pussywhipped sign
> 
> but if you wanted the whole BDSM thing you are about 2 years too late as we dont talk to my missus` mum anymore lmfao (shes a domme)


lol at motherinlaw jokes at yours ffs did she wear latex and studs?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol at motherinlaw jokes at yours ffs did she wear latex and studs?


believe me mate if i told you the full extent of it you just simply wouldnt believe me n think im bullshitting, few people outside of the scene believe what ACTUALLY goes on when you tell em lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> believe me mate if i told you the full extent of it you just simply wouldnt believe me n think im bullshitting, few people outside of the scene believe what ACTUALLY goes on when you tell em lol


like what?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well lets just say opening up a persons back with a bullwhip exposing the ribcage and this






arent even the tiny tip of a very large fucking iceberg lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

then me murdering some today lol id cut em all different size's and im no bbq master not by a mile im more of a eater than a cooker lol the fucking bbq was burning the life of the steaks, came out nice tho.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

@yorkie, thought you might like this lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well lets just say opening up a persons back with a bullwhip exposing the ribcage and this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

wish I hadn't asked


newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3392115
> 
> then me murdering some today lol id cut em all different size's and im no bbq master not by a mile im more of a eater than a cooker lol the fucking bbq was burning the life of the steaks, came out nice tho.
> 
> View attachment 3392348


looks fukin nice im too gagging from a half kilo trim to eat my steak can only face chips and wine fikin exo stinks to fuk


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3392115
> 
> then me murdering some today lol id cut em all different size's and im no bbq master not by a mile im more of a eater than a cooker lol the fucking bbq was burning the life of the steaks, came out nice tho.
> 
> View attachment 3392348


is that asda or aldi mate


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> is that asda or aldi mate


thats asada zedd, aldi only do pre packed steaks i think? asda you can get wagyu ribeye,fillet,sirloin etc at the counter cut by hand.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats asada zedd, aldi only do pre packed steaks i think? asda you can get wagyu ribeye,fillet,sirloin etc at the counter cut by hand.


The fuckers don't do it over here, not the one close to me anyway


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

getting back into cooking man went out for mrs bd to a fancy French joint fuk me every mouthful was delicious fukin 2 types of caviar shaved truffles the fukin works man that's raised my game for sure , don't think ill be getting 3 michellin stars anytime soon tho


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The fuckers don't do it over here, not the one close to me anyway


u’ll find Wagyu burgers at just £3.75 a pack or two packs for £6 in selected stores. And look out for Wagyu rump, sirloin, rib eye, and fillet at the meat counter in the following Asda stores: Pentwyn, Bolden, Milton Keynes, Trafford, Cheltenham, Derby, Worcester and Kendal.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

the extended list don't include anywhere near me, but theres a big one near u


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3006440/One-lucrative-cash-cow-s-expensive-Wagyu-beef-steak-sold-Australia-450-kilo.html


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the extended list don't include anywhere near me, but theres a big one near u


I tried ordering the burgers before online at the one near me and they didn't do them. I'd say the one ur on about is about an hours drive from me....fuck that


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I tried ordering the burgers before online at the one near me and they didn't do them. I'd say the one ur on about is about an hours drive from me....fuck that


yeah but I wanna be in the wagyu club lol, need to find me some A5


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 10, 2015)

You got me wanting fuckin wagyu beef now lol


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 10, 2015)

hi guys sorry to interrupt but should mine look that skinny? there week 9 of flower! blue cheese! do u think they are nearly ready? im a complete newby this is my first grow! any advice would be really apreciated 
*Attached Files:*


a">

*277.JPG*
File size:
2.5 MB
Views:
0

*274.JPG*
File size:
1.6 MB
Views:
0

*276.JPG*
File size:
2 MB
Views:
0

*279.JPG*
File size:
1.9 MB
Views:
0

*273.JPG*
File size:
2.1 MB
Views:
0

*281.JPG*
File size:
2.2 MB
Views:
0

*280.JPG*
File size:
2.1 MB
Views:
0


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u’ll find Wagyu burgers at just £3.75 a pack or two packs for £6 in selected stores. And look out for Wagyu rump, sirloin, rib eye, and fillet at the meat counter in the following Asda stores: Pentwyn, Bolden, Milton Keynes, Trafford, Cheltenham, Derby, Worcester and Kendal.


i didnt realize it was only at selected stores, this stuff dont look like no a5 lol but it deffo has a better marbling fat content on the steak and even the cheap wagyu taste fucking nice, n alot nicer than a normal cut.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> hi guys sorry to interrupt but should mine look that skinny? there week 9 of flower! blue cheese! do u think they are nearly ready? im a complete newby this is my first grow! any advice would be really apreciated
> *Attached Files:*
> 
> 
> ...


blue cheese is known to be a smaller yielder, yours look about the same size as anyone else ive even seen grow it so dont worry yaself


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i didnt realize it was only at selected stores, this stuff dont look like no a5 lol but it deffo has a better marbling fat content on the steak and even the cheap wagyu taste fucking nice, n alot nicer than a normal cut.


omfg I can feel it mate, ive gotta com up for it lol u up for a drink in a month or so want a freezer full and a catch up


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks man that's kind of a relief I thought I did something wrong! how long do u think I have left?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i didnt realize it was only at selected stores, this stuff dont look like no a5 lol but it deffo has a better marbling fat content on the steak and even the cheap wagyu taste fucking nice, n alot nicer than a normal cut.


ive been looking at imported no 5 and its 25 quid per rib eye steak cut at 240 g ffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> blue cheese is known to be a smaller yielder, yours look about the same size as anyone else ive even seen grow it so dont worry yaself


ffs lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive been looking at imported no 5 and its 25 quid per rib eye steak cut at 240 g ffs


that no 5 looks next level mate, this is banging steak the best ive tasted but that no 5 looks the fucking bollax!

that in the pic i swapped for half oz zedd weighed up about 7-8kg.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that no 5 looks next level mate, this is banging steak the best ive tasted but that no 5 looks the fucking bollax!
> 
> that in the pic i swapped for half oz zedd weighed up about 7-8kg.


no u fukin joke, ok I want 2 oz worth that's value right there man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 10, 2015)

evening gents
My main man just got out of the jail today so we're on it tonight getting fucked up to celebrate !!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

weedformeat.com lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no u fukin joke, ok I want 2 oz worth that's value right there man


easy easy you steak monster lol they only have a monthly allowance per month of what they can ''lose'' im shore i could sort you double what i got but just let me know exact dates so i can get it sorted for you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> don't do pics these days due to mrs going apoplectic, would fukn love to post pics everyday but shits got out of hand and im listening to mrs sensible


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> weedformeat.com lol


Don't go geting that the wrong way round !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @yorkie, thought you might like this lol



.............

Fucking 'Hot Pot' munching cunt's!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

U got the answer you need several times. Make a thread if you have anymore questions. .don't go into as many random threads as you possibly can to ask the same question. .


Dave124 said:


> hi guys sorry to interrupt but should mine look that skinny? there week 9 of flower! blue cheese! do u think they are nearly ready? im a complete newby this is my first grow! any advice would be really apreciated
> *Attached Files:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 10, 2015)

sorry mr sunshine! didn't mean to piss you off!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3392462


whats that all about yman? zedd has posted pics before, has dealings with half the thread on a private, seems like a yanky troll post man just looking for a argument aint we got enough already going on?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U got the answer you need several times. Make a thread if you have anymore questions. .don't go into as many random threads as you possibly can to ask the same question. .



Says the resident fucking troll.


Oh the irony!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats that all about yman? zedd has posted pics before


Lol.

3


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> easy easy you steak monster lol they only have a monthly allowance per month of what they can ''lose'' im shore i could sort you double what i got but just let me know exact dates so i can get it sorted for you.


lol it was pure fit of meat greed, yeah lets meet up when the weather warms up a bit


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Says the resident fucking troll.
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!


iv deleted mine now didn't wanna piss people off! just was trying to get different peoples opinions! sorry guys


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol.
> 
> 3


come on man you aint exactly posted a shitload yaself over the years? 

dont see the need to just start a argument amongst us? u on the devil juice or sumfing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> iv deleted mine now didn't wanna piss people off! just was trying to get different peoples opinions! sorry guys


Don't worry about it man, he's a knob.

Yer plants are right, nobody's pissed off.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> iv deleted mine now didn't wanna piss people off! just was trying to get different peoples opinions! sorry guys


i often grow with 1200watts over a small amount of plants in a 1.2 mtr tent, did you really have 2x600 over just them 2 plants and they look like that??? if so they are deffo shit and your totally right at the worrying about them, imo tbh i would call you a lier if you said thats what you got from 9wks from 2 plants under 2x 600watt.


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't worry about it man, he's a knob.
> 
> Yer plants are right, nobody's pissed off.


enjoy your steak anyway im outa here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> come on man you aint exactly posted a shitload yaself over the years?
> 
> dont see the need to just start a argument amongst us? u on the devil juice or sumfing lol



Lmao, fuck off silly sod, every grow I've done since I've been here! 


I'm not starting anything man, just when he chats shit about photo's it has to be said.


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i often grow with 1200watts over a small amount of plants in a 1.2 mtr tent, did you really have 2x600 over just them 2 plants and they look like that??? if so they are deffo shit and your totally right at the worrying about them, imo tbh i would call you a lier if you said thats what you got from 9wks from 2 plants under 2x 600watt.


na 6 plants mate I no there shit man! my first time so id like two think next time I will do better! I appreciate the honesty man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

tbf I haven't posted much photo wise, but yman hasn't posted any vids of him wingsuit flying recently either


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice bit of Wagyu that looked man, seems to BBQ well.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Says the resident fucking troll.
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!


lmao it's always the shrimpiest muthafuckers that act like internet tough guys... get off my nuts thrush.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't worry about it man, he's a knob.
> 
> Yer plants are right, nobody's pissed off.


Mind your own business trush.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> tbf I haven't posted much photo wise, but yman hasn't posted any vids of him wingsuit flying recently either



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao, fuck off silly sod, every grow I've done since I've been here!
> 
> 
> I'm not starting anything man, just when he chats shit about photo's it has to be said.


but in them years yman what the old vod bot pics where a nice grow, how many fucking pics have we seen in them years not a lot and i aint the first to say it just didnt see the need for the post is all, zedd is as trusted by many as you hes earnt his stripes and theres so much poxy fucking arguing with the yanks at the mo just seems not needed imo anyway, but crack on ive said me piece.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Mind your own business trush.


It's 'THRUSH', you irritable cunt!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's 'THRUSH', you irritable cunt!


I'm sorry thrush. My mistake.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> but in them years yman what the old vod bot pics where a nice grow, how many fucking pics have we seen in them years not a lot and i aint the first to say it just didnt see the need for the post is all, zedd is as trusted by many as you hes earnt his stripes and theres so much poxy fucking arguing with the yanks at the mo just seems not needed imo anyway, but crack on ive said me piece.


tbh im taking it as a fukin joke im crying laughing pissed up and wasted, bttr than fb


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's 'THRUSH', you irritable cunt!


irritating


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> but in them years yman what the old vod bot pics where a nice grow, how many fucking pics have we seen in them years not a lot and i aint the first to say it


You've obviously a very fucking short memory my friend.

I've posted more pics of my grows than most in this thread, more than you and Zeddd put together while I've been here so you can hardly get on your horse about it and actually you're the only person that's said I don't post many pics.

Chill out man, it was a throw away comment in a meme, I have an opinion, I'm not falling out with you over it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

That's all, its over.I'll be the bigger man, this ends now..I'm not going back and forth with you anymore.. your ability to hold female like grudges has taken all of the piss out of the game.. you are to mad and you're singlehandedly bringing down this thread.. u shouldn't feel the need to post every time I do mate.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've obviously a very fucking short memory my friend.
> 
> I've posted more pics of my grows than most in this thread, more than you and Zeddd put together while I've been here so you can hardly get on your horse about it and actually you're the only person that's said I don't post many pics.
> 
> Chill out man, it was a throw away comment in a meme, I have an opinion, I'm not falling out with you over it.


Lmao you're no where near zedd.. not trying to bring you down. It's just the truth. You might be a little better then me at growing but not zeddrick.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> irritating


It's a Chubby Brown joke.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao you're no where near zedd.. not trying to bring you down. It's just the truth.



How the fuck do you ascertain that if you've never seen a photo of his plants?


Logic dickhead!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a Chubby Brown joke.


link?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the fuck do you ascertain that if you've never seen a photo of his plants?
> 
> 
> Logic dickhead!


who's been growing longer you or him? Didn't you just start using hid?

Edit. I wanted to add I have seen a few pics that zed has posted before. All organically grown iin supersoil!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've obviously a very fucking short memory my friend.
> 
> I've posted more pics of my grows than most in this thread, more than you and Zeddd put together while I've been here so you can hardly get on your horse about it and actually you're the only person that's said I don't post many pics.
> 
> Chill out man, it was a throw away comment in a meme, I have an opinion, I'm not falling out with you over it.


posted more pics than me lolol i dont think so yman come on man have a think is this the same thread we both been on many a year?!?

i aint fighting no1's battles mind not that they need fighting, just so much fucking trolling with the yanks recently didnt think that post was needed from a vet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> link?


Maybe Youtube, it's a classic joke, give it a go.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> who's been growing longer you or him?


the yorkshireman is a first class grower imo, this is not about who grows best etc its all about who can piss highest


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

........Yehhhhh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> posted more pics than me lolol i dont think so yman come on man have a think is this the same thread we both been on many a year?!?


While I've been here I said, I choose my words carefully.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

I know he's a good grower I always thought he was the best cfl grower on riu.. I might be confusing him with someone else and if I am I apologize yorkie..this whole time I have bin thinking he was the cFl guy with beautiful plants... again if that's not you. My bad.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

....I can't pee in me mouth, but I can lick crumbs out the bottom of a Pringles tin !


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> While I've been here I said, I choose my words carefully.


mate i aint looking for no row, i just didnt think that post was called for and i said so, enough said lol
have we said enough?

you seem like you got the ump tonight yman?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

On a side note.... I'm getting to grips with the alien & hydro per say , the girls have never looked better


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

......& I don't realy give a fuck anyway lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

Buying an X type jag, 2.5 v6 sport .


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> On a side note.... I'm getting to grips with the alien & hydro per say , the girls have never looked better


your gonna be smashing it soon with that kit mate, n fair play to you for stepping up to hydro, deffo gonna be reaping the rewards.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ....I can't pee in me mouth, but I can lick crumbs out the bottom of a Pringles tin !


never say never


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

wf what is it lookin like re yield?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Buying an X type jag, 2.5 v6 sport .


Ford mondeo underneath them


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ford mondeo underneath them


good motor too for the money


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

@ Ribeina,Not in this one m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good motor too for the money


Lets just say our opinions differ on that one lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate i aint looking for no row, i just didnt think that post was called for and i said so, enough said lol
> have we said enough?
> 
> you seem like you got the ump tonight yman?


Dude I'm cool like I said.

I have an opinion, so do you.

That's it, it was over when I said I'm not falling out with you.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Ribeina,Not in this one m8


If its an x-type then its a mondeo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_CDW27_platform


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> your gonna be smashing it soon with that kit mate, n fair play to you for stepping up to hydro, deffo gonna be reaping the rewards.


Cheers New , I got lots of spare time to spend with it these days m8 .


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

dont go start talking fucking engines, i failed me cbt test lol many a person will tell you that is impossible, i fell of the bike in the school court yard we was doing turns in before heading out on to the road, i smashed the 50cc lol clutch handle up and couldnt continue with the test.

never had a license since apart from then passin the cbt anyway a few wk later lol 33 last week need to sort it out, deffo on the bucket list lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You might be a little better then me at growing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i failed me cbt test lol many a person will tell you that is impossible


..............

My Mrs jumped a red light at a cross junction while we all sat there and watched her in astonishment.

And passed!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wf what is it lookin like re yield?


I had 29 oz off twelve livers under a 400 & 600 last go Z, & I fried em from the start & they were 3 months in soil b4 I put em in ! Lol, so looking for better this time round, as all is looking great from scratch


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..............
> 
> My Mrs jumped a red light at a cross junction while we all sat there and watched her in astonishment.
> 
> And passed!


thats what the instructer said pretty much lol if the bike had been rideable he would have let me carry on but id broke the handle lol id also stalled it about 30 times on the turns lol i carnt ride a geared bike for shit mate, twist n go is my limit.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> omfg I can feel it mate, ive gotta com up for it lol u up for a drink in a month or so want a freezer full and a catch up


Organise a meet up il go ..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

@ Ribeana, it's o3, & it's defo not a mondeo lump m8 , petrol , not diesl mind.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Ribeana, it's o3, & it's defo not a mondeo lump m8 , petrol , not diesl mind.


Think it only the diesels are mondeo


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Yorkie what do you see wrong with thisI thought it looked fine at the time but u know. I also thought my indoor was fine.. till you guys spotted the pH fluxes. Anything? I used some really cheap nutrients for this one..Some maxsea, 12 dollars a lb ..The nutrients were low on Cal mag... In your opinion were they lacking anything else? Besides more sun?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Hey Yorkie what do you see wrong with thisView attachment 3392495I thought it looked fine at the time but u know. I also thought my indoor was fine.. till you guys spotted the pH fluxes. Anything? I used some really cheap nutrients for this one..Some maxsea, 12 dollars a lb ..The nutrients were low on Cal mag... In your opinion were they lacking anything else?


Dnt grow in sand


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Organise a meet up il go ..


tbh irish u would be welcome


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Think it only the diesels are mondeo


They're all Mondeo based mate, the X-type only had 1 generation and the engines are modified Duratec lumps.

Look it up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt grow in sand


I used fox farm soil I dug a hole and filled it up.Not huge holes used one 1.5 cubic ft bag every 3 holes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> In your opinion were they lacking anything else? Besides more sun?


Water.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

Hulk smash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

"The Jaguar *AJ-V6 *engine is a specialized version of Ford's Ford Duratec V6 engine. One notable addition is the use of variable valve timing, a feature also shared with Mazda's version of the engine. It is available in 2.1 L, 2.5 L and 3.0 L displacements." - Wiki.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

You're better off sourcing a tidy Mondeo ST220 Wisdom.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Ribeana, it's o3, & it's defo not a mondeo lump m8 , petrol , not diesl mind.



The chassis in an X-type is the Ford CDW27 (from an Mondeo)
The engine in an X-type is a SLIGHTLY modified Ford Duratec V6 (different crankshaft and tappets) sourced from a Mondeo

Both the chassis and engine are also used in the Mazda 6 as well


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> tbh irish u would be welcome


Id defo go give me a date n il sort shit out


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're better off sourcing a tidy Mondeo ST220 Wisdom.


nah build quality is slightly better on the jags, i just dont like the styling personally


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I used fox farm soil I dug a hole and filled it up.Not huge holes used one 1.5 cubic ft bag every 3 holes.


U sure it looks like irish sand to me


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't fucking care ..... I'm avin it !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 10, 2015)

& I'm gonna ring the cunt tommorow & ask, he told me its defo jag lump , not mondeo ,CUNT


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> & I'm gonna ring the cunt tommorow & ask, he told me its defo jag lump , not mondeo ,CUNT


lol he probably doesnt know himself, car salesmen very rarely know these kinda bits of info

regardless of what he tells you when you ring him tho it IS a slightly modified duratec V6


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U sure it looks like irish sand to me


It's definitely sand, it's on a slight hill so the sand fell on top of the holes I filled..I should have dug bigger holes...people around me are using 100 gal 300 gal 400 800 1000 gallon smart pots or raised beds... and I'm using.5 cubic feet Of Soil and a shit load of sand. Smfh!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

I wanna go!!!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Random cupboard shot since its been over 6months lol, small one right front is SLH, rest are gringo


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

Uk thread meet up we need a date lads this shit is goin dwn


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Random cupboard shot since its been over 6months lol, small one right front is SLH, rest are gringoView attachment 3392515


Looks good bro.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nah build quality is slightly better on the jags, i just dont like the styling personally


Or the weight, or the poor handling, or the lack of power, or the depreciation, or the looks from petrol heads who know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

It would have been Friday update if I'd have pulled my finger out earlier.
Bit of heat stress twisting em up this last week but we're all over it.

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_

AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 19 days 12/12.


1) 
 

2) 
 

3)


----------



## ghb (Apr 10, 2015)

went in to see the gringo had collapsed under its own weight, the cheese had leaned up against the wall so that wasn't too bad but the gringo has almost supercropped every main branch. i shouldn't have propped it up on the pot last week, only made things worse.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It would have been Friday update if I'd have pulled my finger out earlier.
> Bit of heat stress twisting em up this last week but we're all over it.
> 
> _Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_
> ...


Nice tiles yorkie wer u get um ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> went in to see the gringo had collapsed under its own weight, the cheese had leaned up against the wall so that wasn't too bad but the gringo has almost supercropped every main branch. i shouldn't have propped it up on the pot last week, only made things worse.


Nice vid man not to sure about tune prob cause im buzzin q bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

4)
 
Still under 1200w. 


Next to those in a mini tent,
4 reg Purple Kush auto's.
(gifted by Mogggy's a couple of years ago).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

In the loft there's 3 fem Afghan Kush and 2 fem Jack Frost.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4)View attachment 3392567
> View attachment 3392568 View attachment 3392572
> Still under 1200w. View attachment 3392573View attachment 3392574
> 
> ...





The Yorkshireman said:


> In the loft there's 3 fem Afghan Kush and 2 fem Jack Frost.
> 
> View attachment 3392593
> View attachment 3392595


Dnt 4get me for a tester ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

Alright for you them Rambo yeah?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nice tiles yorkie wer u get um ?


Lol, standard new build come with the house jobs.

Fucking matching green wool carpets too.
Moths to boot, cunts.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Standard new build come with the house jobs.


Aww so jealous man fckn sweet ha  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U got the answer you need several times. Make a thread if you have anymore questions. .don't go into as many random threads as you possibly can to ask the same question. .


U have to have an angle u can't flip just like that from arguing everything to agreeing with us on how to deal with silly questions he could find using rius search function


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> iv deleted mine now didn't wanna piss people off! just was trying to get different peoples opinions! sorry guys


No offense mate but the is english GROWERS thread best bets noobs or plant problem threads..sorry bud we aint here to help anyone but our own


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i often grow with 1200watts over a small amount of plants in a 1.2 mtr tent, did you really have 2x600 over just them 2 plants and they look like that??? if so they are deffo shit and your totally right at the worrying about them, imo tbh i would call you a lier if you said thats what you got from 9wks from 2 plants under 2x 600watt.


N I'd call him a liar


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm sorry thrush. My mistake.


Your parents mistake actually... Sorry couldn't leave it go haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a Chubby Brown joke.


That's the second time this week you've referenced him message thinks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the yorkshireman is a first class grower imo, this is not about who grows best etc its all about who can piss highest


Boom see let's not attack one another we're the english thread!!! Ffs we attack anyone who's different ideals to us...i pee hella high


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I know he's a good grower I always thought he was the best cfl grower on riu.. I might be confusing him with someone else and if I am I apologize yorkie..this whole time I have bin thinking he was the cFl guy with beautiful plants... again if that's not you. My bad.


Think that's irish420 ur on about he grew out a tidy grow with cfls


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U have to have an angle u can't flip just like that from arguing everything to agreeing with us on how to deal with silly questions he could find using rius search function


Well if u hadn't made him feel like he's at home for the last week ffs, get ur tongue outta his hole relax ffs you've even got Irish following suit


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No offense mate but the is english GROWERS thread best bets noobs or plant problem threads..sorry bud we aint here to help anyone but our own


I am English that's why I wrote on this thread! I didn't realise there was so much bitching going on I made a mistake I should if went on a different thread for that I apologise, but cut me some slack mate I was only trying to get some advice about my plants this is worse than jk


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I am English that's why I wrote on this thread! I didn't realise there was so much bitching going on I made a mistake I should if went on a different thread for that I apologise, but cut me some slack mate I was only trying to get some advice about my plants this is worse than jk


Dont worry about it, you came in at the wrong time n got caught in the crossfire, hell even relax aint fucking english ffs lol

Dont matter if ur a sheepshagger, kiltlifter , potato farmer or imperialistic english wanker your fine in here,hence the UK GROWERS THREAD title, just paedo yanks we dont like in here like Thrush


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well if u hadn't made him feel like he's at home for the last week ffs, get ur tongue outta his hole relax ffs you've even got Irish following suit


The dumb is spreading........lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well if u hadn't made him feel like he's at home for the last week ffs, get ur tongue outta his hole relax ffs you've even got Irish following suit


He wasn't being a tool I was running an experiment.... Which backfired.. Or did it, u see unclefucks about? They usually follow one another so either uncle is banned as are his friend a, he's been alienated/banished oooor trying to get 
Something from us or information like a spy of sorts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I am English that's why I wrote on this thread! I didn't realise there was so much bitching going on I made a mistake I should if went on a different thread for that I apologise, but cut me some slack mate I was only trying to get some advice about my plants this is worse than jk


Agreed my apologies once u get a firm understand of reading your leafs u can come back once ur not a powerpuff girl


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> The dumb is spreading........lol


Thanks bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I think mr bumshines been makin a cunt of a few in here.....yous really think he's for real with all this shit talk and trying to fit in? Bollox! After the way he was gettin on at the start in here? I reckon he's talking a few of yous for a ride and there's quite a few falling for it, man up ye bunch of fags ffs or else just ignore the cunt and get rid of him


Read my post above yours lol a month ago he was making fun of our grows posting his shit pics then be focuses on vets to earn their trust... No wool over these eyes lad I'm allergic lol n I genuinely trust very few ppl... Bar u my BFF Irish bro xxx


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks bro


You've changed....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've changed....


Ssshhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

If u want I'll be old relax n attack anyone that says something I disagree with oooor just let it slip once the yanks don't see we don't give a fuck they'll sod off.. And we'll be the nice helpful guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

....u reebok wearing hoe


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed my apologies once u get a firm understand of reading your leafs u can come back once ur not a powerpuff girl


One question, how much pk should I be feeding them per 10l


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> One question, how much pk should I be feeding them per 10l


Are u for fuckin real? Read the fuckin bottle or google a feeding chart


----------



## Dave124 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Are u for fuckin real? Read the fuckin bottle or google a feeding chart


 I'm in week 9 of flowering I didn't no if I should start giving them less or not, master grow I think u have key board warrior syndrome you really are a prick people ask for advice and this is how u react? You absolute fucking melt


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I'm in week 9 of flowering I didn't no if I should start giving them less or not, master grow I think u have key board warrior syndrome you really are a prick people ask for advice and this is how u react? You absolute fucking melt


Lol! Ur week 9 and now ur asking this. Didn't u read the bottle? Or google it? Always my first port of call before askin any of these cunts in here......I thot I was bein pretty helpful


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Depending of the plants flowering time pk @ week 9 would be 2 late I didn't use it last 2 runs n was grand ur suppose to add the pk when...nvm I'll let Google answer that


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well fck me i just woke in bed wit all me clothes on i was wearin last nite and i dnt remember a fckn thing


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

I've cracked one of my alloys, gotta go and see if I can get it welded somewhere ffs, later lads


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mornin fckrs by the way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> One question, how much pk should I be feeding them per 10l





Dave124 said:


> I'm in week 9 of flowering I didn't no if I should start giving them less or not, master grow I think u have key board warrior syndrome you really are a prick people ask for advice and this is how u react? You absolute fucking melt


See your one question leads to another shits like a loop construct with no break statement... U know I was reading all these grow forums for a yr b4 I joined n I'm still learning. If u truly love growing look it up urself diagnose the shit out ur plants n you'll be in 'god mode' seriously man take pride in ur work n ur works only as good as your understanding of what u are feeding n all your questions point to uncertainty.again ur more than welcome back just keep silly questions u can find online to a minimum n save the real questions for when you can't find shizzle online


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well fck me i just woke in bed wit all me clothes on i was wearin last nite and i dnt remember a fckn thing


Date rape..u walking funny?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Date rape..u walking funny?


I taut that but unless they put me clothes bak on i doubt it ha  that wud be a nice rapist tho dressin ya bak up just to really fck wit the head


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut that but unless they put me clothes bak on i doubt it ha  that wud be a nice rapist tho dressin ya bak up just to really fck wit the head


Didn't wanna let u catch a cold ur cheeks felt a little cold


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't wanna let u catch a cold ur cheeks felt a little cold


Wer was u last nite ya dirty cunt ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wer was u last nite ya dirty cunt ha lol


In you looool


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wer was u last nite ya dirty cunt ha lol


With the amount of vals lax takes i doubt he remembers lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> In you looool


Ur hangin around wit that thrush lad to much man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> With the amount of vals lax takes i doubt he remembers lol


Ha lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Don't get jelly jel jels ur still my buttercup


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I'm in week 9 of flowering I didn't no if I should start giving them less or not, master grow I think u have key board warrior syndrome you really are a prick people ask for advice and this is how u react? You absolute fucking melt


tbh mate week 9 is a bit too late for it to have any real effect, leave em as they are and for your next grow download the feed chart for your nutrients, all the measurements will be on that n when to give it to em


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

Score .. walk out to sittin room and find nearly a full spliff in ashtray...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> With the amount of vals lax takes i doubt he remembers lol


I went cold turkey last time a ran out so I'm weaning myself off em thank u very much all I've to do is sell 5 strips n I can get twn more boxes...that shows u the margin if I can stop munching em like tic taks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've cracked one of my alloys, gotta go and see if I can get it welded somewhere ffs, later lads


probably cheaper to go scrappys n get another


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I went cold turkey last time a ran out so I'm weaning myself off em thank u very much all I've to do is sell 5 strips n I can get twn more boxes...that shows u the margin if I can stop munching em like tic taks


I went cold turkey wen i ran out ???


So really u just ran out and cudn get anytin for a few days


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @ Dave124 do us a favour and fck off.... yorkie asked me to say that wants me and lax to harden up


Bet he'd like to see us both harden up hahahaha BOING


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bet he'd like to see us both harden up hahahaha BOING


Wer's lax sunshine ??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I went cold turkey wen i ran out ???
> 
> 
> So really u just ran out and cudn get anytin for a few days


Was waiting on my guy a few days bit he couldn't get em so I ordered off dn n it was at the start of the hols so I went think ten days if not more probably more actually with hols took 7-10 days to get down here n before that I waited a few days so maybe two weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wer's lax sunshine ??


Look our your windows... Or are u asking sunshine where I am?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well fck me i just woke in bed wit all me clothes on i was wearin last nite and i dnt remember a fckn thing


I've woken up in carparks in Manchester lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've woken up in carparks in Manchester lol


I wokeup in a crack hse 1 mornin strange as fck that was


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I wokeup in a crack hse 1 mornin strange as fck that was


Don't talk about ur mom's gaff like that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

I woke up in Calais once at citi europe, no idea how? was out drinking in suffolk the night before lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I wokeup in a crack hse 1 mornin strange as fck that was


U h a very to get down my neck of the woods sometime the Gfs on hols n I'll order a load of shit off the dn n we go berserker


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Don't talk about ur mom's gaff like that


I didn say whore hse


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

my mother does tend to suck for crack


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U h a very to get down my neck of the woods sometime the Gfs on hols n I'll order a load of shit off the dn n we go berserker


Road trip?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U h a very to get down my knock of the time woods sometime the Gfs on hols n I'll order a load of shit off the dn n we go berserker


Yea man we shud hav a big meet up across the waters be sum fckn lauf ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Road trip?


Yea i said it last nite we need this to happen..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

It's been talked about before manta time on here just never happens


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man we shud hav a big meet up across the waters be sum fckn lauf ...


ppl have been chatting bout that for 5-6years in here an its still never happened lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

We're all over opinionated cunts so well probably argue n big fight break out loool


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's been talked about before manta time on here just never happens


Shit happens we irish is involved..  ive told her already im goin to england for a wknd to get fckd up wit the lads so this is happenin...


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol uk meetup would be a disaster lol .... we cant even play nice in here most the time haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

Orderd a g of pure of dn last nite cant wait to try it


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We're all over opinionated cunts so well probably argue n big fight break out loool


Il bring the popcorn


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lol uk meetup would be a disaster lol .... we cant even play nice in here most the time haha


Ahh dnt be thinkin that way man..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lol uk meetup would be a disaster lol .... we cant even play nice in here most the time haha


Yes definitely end upon a good old fight everyone in here is as argumentative n stubborn as the next but we don't take shit personal so a few punches all good.. N half the time we just wanna wind up one another


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yes definitely end upon a good old fight everyone in here is as argumentative n stubborn as the next but we don't take shit personal so a few punches all good.. N half the time we just wanna wind up one another


Ahh be good crack man .. im deffo goin to england for a weeknd and if i end up on me todd so fckn be it  ..


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol prob be better to have a camper van and travel to a few diff dudes


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Il bring the popcorn


Who's bringing the condoms?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh be good crack man .. im deffo goin to england for a weeknd and if i end up on me todd so fckn be it  ..


After my st pats fiasco I'm not even allowed to visit a mate in Cork for my bday so I wouldn't be allowed to go...she's even removed all the booze from the house


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's bringing the condoms?


I suppose u get um for buck


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Lol prob be better to have a camper van and travel to a few diff dudes


That's an idea like the one who flew over the cookoes nest..but with more drugs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> After my st pats fiasco I'm not even allowed to visit a mate in Cork for my bday so I wouldn't be allowed to go...she's even removed all the booze from the house


Man the fck up pussy


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I suppose u get um for buck


I never wear condoms!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's bringing the condoms?


We grow cannabis, we like to live dangerously


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Man the fck up pussy


U should of seen me before I met her not worth it man lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We grow cannabis, we like to live dangerously


I listen to rap music, I know what you mean.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I never wear condoms!


Been the same since I found out I've aids...share the wealth haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I never wear condoms!


Once u wer 1 if u ever ride a chick be a shame if sum1 had another little cunt like ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U should of seen me before I met her not worth it man lol


1 wknd man deffo worth it .. just tell her irish said its fckn happenin end of ... if u really need il sort the bitch out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Are these vals making me a softy wtf how does samba stay a dick at times I can get my evil on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 1 wknd man deffo worth it .. just tell her irish said its fckn happenin end of ... if u really need il sort the bitch out


When I first started seeing her we were in a club some lad grabbed her arse before I could respond she punched him slap square in the nose lol she's an animal.. A sexy,sexy animal


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are these vals making me a softy wtf how does samba stay a dick at times I can get my evil on


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2015)

lol at yman tail between his legs from a bollocking off Rambo, ha ha thread wars are brewing again I can feel it, as for everyone meeting up lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

off to the garden to see whats gone wrong today! wish me luck you gang of cunts.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol at yman tail between his legs from a bollocking off Rambo, ha ha thread wars are brewing again I can feel it, as for everyone meeting up lol


Ohh its happenin .....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol at yman tail between his legs from a bollocking off Rambo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> off to the garden to see whats gone wrong today! wish me luck you gang of cunts.


Saw ya vid, why has the gringo collapsed/gone floppy? do you know yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

@RIBENA, 30 quid for the alloy welded m8, not too bad, cheaper than buying one. Might get mesel a new set soon anyway


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh its happenin .....


just tell me when!


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Saw ya vid, why has the gringo collapsed/gone floppy? do you know yet?


it was alongside the big blue pit and as a result was over 3ft from the light, to get it closer i put it on a 20l pot upside down and it was level with the pit, same with the cheese.
as a result the plant was using more water and dried out faster, within 3 days she had begun to wilt ( only slightly but it was made worse by the fact it was balanced on top of something) when it went top heavy it basically took a tumble. i also need to redistribute the power usage because the electrics are utter bollocks in the house, the lights have been off the last two times i have been there so gonna go and get some extension leads and run my 4 way connector into 2 separate ones on the downstairs ring.

i should be halfway to swansea now ffs, instead i'm gonna go help me mate get set up before the match. need to hit b+q first though


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2015)

oh yeah and were? lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @RIBENA, 30 quid for the alloy welded m8, not too bad, cheaper than buying one. Might get mesel a new set soon anyway


bout the same price as a 2nd hand one from the scrappy then lol, unless its a huge thing off a luxury/sports car or summat?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> it was alongside the big blue pit and as a result was over 3ft from the light, to get it closer i put it on a 20l pot upside down and it was level with the pit, same with the cheese.
> as a result the plant was using more water and dried out faster, within 3 days she had begun to wilt ( only slightly but it was made worse by the fact it was balanced on top of something) when it went top heavy it basically took a tumble. i also need to redistribute the power usage because the electrics are utter bollocks in the house, the lights have been off the last two times i have been there so gonna go and get some extension leads and run my 4 way connector into 2 separate ones on the downstairs ring.
> 
> i should be halfway to swansea now ffs, instead i'm gonna go help me mate get set up before the match. need to hit b+q first though


well hope you get it all sorted mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> bout the same price as a 2nd hand one from the scrappy then lol, unless its a huge thing off a luxury/sports car or summat?


Think there of an audi a6, wer on my car when I bought it, they'd def be more than 30 quid for the rim.


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3392815


how many times you gonna use that same meme? was good the first time i saw it i'll grant you


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> how many times you gonna use that same meme? was good the first time i saw it i'll grant you



As many times as it fits.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Shit think I left em in ur mom's mouth..


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As many times as it fits.


so you have it on your clipboard then lol.
is that from no country for old men?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> so you have it on your clipboard then lol.
> is that from no country for old men?


it is indeed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> so you have it on your clipboard then lol.
> is that from no country for old men?



Lol, yep.
The only one though, there isn't really another that does the same.


I don't know man, I don't know if I've seen the movie myself.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

Watering is a chore  lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

What a fucking nob ..... just been watering and was trying to drop ph ... bit of ph down ... still same ... bit more ph down .... nothing ..... 

Checked the bottle of ph down .... fucking pk 13/14 lmao .... twat


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

@yorkie, this one any better? lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> What a fucking nob ..... just been watering and was trying to drop ph ... bit of ph down ... still same ... bit more ph down .... nothing .....
> 
> Checked the bottle of ph down .... fucking pk 13/14 lmao .... twat


 lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

I use a little rhizotonic for ph up n feed for down,rarely use ph up n down


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> What a fucking nob ..... just been watering and was trying to drop ph ... bit of ph down ... still same ... bit more ph down .... nothing .....
> 
> Checked the bottle of ph down .... fucking pk 13/14 lmao .... twat


I was feeding the other day, I use a 20l jar, ph was high, after a load of ph down it still wasn't changing so thought something's wrong here. The jar wasn't even full enough for the pen to touch the water ffs lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I use a little rhizotonic for ph up n feed for down,rarely use ph up n down


i shouldn't have to use anything any more myself, i've got multiple bottles of stuff that brings it up n down, it's a cunt to handle that stuff.

robbie i usually find the pk takes the ph up if anything, no wonder your head was done in lol

lovely day lads, got my shorts on and everything, races are on by us and everyone is scared to go out the house cause it is bedlam when they let out, it's eerily quiet at the moment.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sup fartknockers? 
A wee little 6 week bud off he jakes dream...smells like ssh no shit and tastes like it too half way down a zoot and got a right nice buzz on


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sup fartknockers? View attachment 3392851
> A wee little 6 week bud off he jakes dream...smells like ssh no shit and tastes like it too half way down a zoot and got a right nice buzz on



looks quite sativa. i would defo say hazey like. mail mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> i shouldn't have to use anything any more myself, i've got multiple bottles of stuff that brings it up n down, it's a cunt to handle that stuff.
> 
> robbie i usually find the pk takes the ph up if anything, no wonder your head was done in lol
> 
> lovely day lads, got my shorts on and everything, races are on by us and everyone is scared to go out the house cause it is bedlam when they let out, it's eerily quiet at the moment.


Oh I've ph up n down but prefer a little rhizotonic but if needs be i add my ph down or up but with rhizotonic not had the need


----------



## ghb (Apr 11, 2015)

liquid silicone is better than rhizo for ph up fyi a bit too powerful and i think rhizo might be organic too so probs better using that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Back at ya G 

Well thinking of fireing the ode BBQ up today might as well make most of the weather


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

200 mill the clever fuckers hatsoff too em man real pros at work haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh I heard 200 it just said on there 60 not as good but still fuckin minted lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

Aye but that'll be the insurance valuation, you've got to think about black market value.

But we don't know what was in all the boxes, think of all the secrets that could lead to other shit getting done along the way.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh I heard 200 it just said on there 60 not as good but still fuckin minted lol


200 boxes.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Very true that 300 boxes it could be a lot lot more really....gives me goosebumps thinking about it wish I was in on that haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lmao I'm stoned


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye but that'll be the insurance valuation, you've got to think about black market value.
> 
> But we don't know what was in all the boxes, think of all the secrets that could lead to other shit getting done along the way.


A lucky dip of unique and extremely valuable stuff...wouldn't matter what was in each one when your opening them but u would know everything goina be worth money. Imagine bein in there opening each one and findin what's inside, fuckin brilliant


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> liquid silicone is better than rhizo for ph up fyi a bit too powerful and i think rhizo might be organic too so probs better using that


Work with what I got n I've never seen any I'll effects using rhizotonic so happy days... Discovered its benefits ph wise by accident tbh


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2015)

im cooking rib eye steaks with braised cabbage and baked potato mash, nice bit of marbling on these eyes too


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


They were in there for over 70hrs casually opening boxes lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

My eyes are pretty marbled now too haha....Yeh I feel u on that lax about the rhizo I don't think it does a great deal tbf apart from mess around with your pH and make ya feed smell of fish lol I've got nearly a litre left that I ain't gonna use again dunna like it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My eyes are pretty marbled now too haha....Yeh I feel u on that lax about the rhizo I don't think it does a great deal tbf apart from mess around with your pH and make ya feed smell of fish lol I've got nearly a litre left that I ain't gonna use again dunna like it


Use it to raise ur ph when needed no I'll effects


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

Ill never need ph up my tap water is 7.8 .... nutes in make it about 6.2 then a few drops of ph down gets it to 5.8 ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Same as that robbo but for the veggers the silicon knocks it back up to around 6.5 but 6.1-4 is perfect for my bloomers


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Back at ya G
> 
> Well thinking of fireing the ode BBQ up today might as well make most of the weather


had one yesterday twas lovely must say


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Ill never need ph up my tap water is 7.8 .... nutes in make it about 6.2 then a few drops of ph down gets it to 5.8 ...


my taps that clean its only 7.2 ph out tap n 51 ppm @ .5 my veggers when on 2/3rd feed drops the water to 3.9 ph!!
i NEED ph up tbh


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


good onem

wrong qoute derrrr
ment the robbery lol


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Same as that robbo but for the veggers the silicon knocks it back up to around 6.5 but 6.1-4 is perfect for my bloomers


ghetto do u grow dwc?? if so would u say its better in the 6 6.5 range for veg? 
always get slight mg def not due to mg not there i think i run ph a lil low??
it drops 6.2 to 5.2 over 2 days and ppm drops about 10 to 20 ppm a day should i set at 6.5 let it drop to 5.8?? would this help??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

[QUO="makka, post: 11495303, member: 433482"]ghetto do u grow dwc?? if so would u say its better in the 6 6.5 range for veg?
always get slight mg def not due to mg not there i think i run ph a lil low??
it drops 6.2 to 5.2 over 2 days and ppm drops about 10 to 20 ppm a day should i set at 6.5 let it drop to 5.8?? would this help??[/QUOTE]

No im a coco hand feeder mate old school lol, I don't bother with ppm either man


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I've seen his thread man he got some sick genetics ain't he...sou your still waiting on your skunk lmao could be a real tasty treat tho man, I'm really impressed with this Jakes dream its peng at 6 week so god knows how its gonna be at 8-9 so glad I cloned em both cuz the other is starting to smell just he same and is just as frosty


Yeah this skunks taking the piss lmao its getting bigger by the day and slowly starting to get orange pistals so should be done soon ... i expected it to be finished this weekend tbh it looked like it was getting ready a few week back .... fuck it finishes when it finishes lol ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

That's the one ain't it mate their done when their done and the more u want em to finish the longer they take haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 11, 2015)

Y seen mortal kombat x for the ps4? Its gonna be bad out on Monday I think, that's gonna be my.next.purchase I rekon


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 11, 2015)

@ Ribeina, Apologies m8, Re the jag, he's got a 3 ltr also , witch has a jag lump in, I must have miss heard him , Cunt, it's still a minter, & I'm still getting it


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Ribeina, Apologies m8, Re the jag, he's got a 3 ltr also , witch has a jag lump in, I must have miss heard him , Cunt, it's still a minter, & I'm still getting it


What sorta cash u spending on a motor?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 11, 2015)

5.....oz , I prefer to use green currency MG


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Jesus, just seen bendy woman on BGT , guess what I was thinking ....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2015)

sounds good wf and for 5 you cant complain. I just fuked off the tv licence people another 2 years before they hassle me again, that's 12 years no licence....piece of piss


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> 5.....oz , I prefer to use green currency MG


Not a bad lump for that sorta cash, I bought my first car after driving vans for 10 years a year ago, spent 5k, next car I buy is goina be fuckin mint, a big fast lump


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Not a bad lump for that sorta cash, I bought my first car after driving vans for 10 years a year ago, spent 5k, next car I buy is goina be fuckin mint, a big fast lump


I had a supercharged v8 lump in one of my motors fuk me the petrol bills were a killer, got a 3 l tuned job atm, what u wanna get mg?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I had a supercharged v8 lump in one of my motors fuk me the petrol bills were a killer, got a 3 l tuned job atm, what u wanna get mg?


Not sure m8, if I do I'll have to just get an old run about for work cos of the fuel bills lol. I'd only be driving it at the weekends, quite like the lancer x, or an m3, dunno m8 won't be till maybe next year anyway I've other shit needs doing first


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm no boy racer now at 45 MG, but a nice mint , 2.5 v6 sport jag to plod around in , would suit the more mature farmer, don't u think ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm no boy racer now at 45 MG, but a nice mint , 2.5 v6 sport jag to plod around in , would suit the more mature farmer, don't u think ?


I want a used Nissan gtr and get a stage 4.5 Litchfield rebuild, but ide need another 10 tents


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2015)

*Stage 4.5 - 700bhp Litchfield Power Upgrade*



We are delighted to offer our latest upgrade path which produces a thrilling 700bhp and over 600lbft of torque.
Throughout 2012 Stage 4 was our most popular upgrade but despite also doing a huge number of Stage 5 conversions it became clear that not every customer desired the massive 130bhp jump and investment required to go all the way to our 750bhp Stage 5. Stage 4.5 is designed to cater for the customer looking for the next step without all the associated costs. Our Stage 4.5 package takes power to 700bhp with a carefully selected turbo combination and high flow fuel pumps in addition to the normal Stage 4 upgrades.
These new turbos use the existing IHI core but receive CNC machining to accept a larger Spec V style turbine wheel and our proven billet compressor wheel.
​
*Why go for a Billet Compressor Wheel?*

Approximately 30-40% lighter than the cast original Compressor wheel
Weight reduction gives a significant improvement to transient throttle response
Faster Turbo spool up for less turbo lag
Advanced CNC accuracy for improved aerodynamics
Larger blade length due to reduced CNC hub size
Extended Tip design for increased airflow
Machined from solid Billet for additional strength
​
Combining these upgrades allows the engine to develop a comfortable extra 80bhp over Stage 4 whilst still retaining fantastic response and driveability. The high flow fuel pumps deliver more than enough capacity whilst remaining silent and keeping fuel temperature down.
Power now extends all the way to the redline offering a much larger power band.
The Stage 4.5 Power upgrade includes:
​

Genuine Garrett upgraded waste gate actuators
Twin high flow fuel pumps
Litchfield 1,100cc Bosch Injectors
Litchfield Large Bore performance intake kit with larger MAF housing
Milltek Cast Stainless Steel Downpipes
90mm Milltek Stainless Steel Y-Pipe
90mm Milltek rear Stainless Steel exhaust system
Improved boost control with custom Ecutek code
Revised ignition control, Variable Valve timing and Fuel maps
Reduced fuel consumption (especially on partial throttle conditions)
​

Increase in both power and torque across the whole rev range
Litchfield RACEROM Switchable maps for enhanced Economy mode and full Race mode
Litchfield Custom Launch Control settings when used with Gearbox Software upgrade
Freshly recharged Air Conditioning system
Litchfield Engine cleanse
Litchfield High performance 5w-40 engine oil
*The Stage 4.5 package costs £9,995 fitted inc. VAT*
Upgrading from Stage 4 with downpipes already installed costs £5,472 fitted inc. VAT
Upgrading from Stage 4 with without downpipes already installed to costs £5,946 fitted inc. VAT
*Stage 5 - 750bhp Litchfield Power Upgrade*



Stage 5 is where things really take off! This stage includes our Garrett


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I want a used Nissan gtr and get a stage 4.5 Litchfield rebuild, but ide need another 10 tents


Lol yes, things could get out of hand quite easily trying to grow you're dream possessions Z !


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sounds good wf and for 5 you cant complain. I just fuked off the tv licence people another 2 years before they hassle me again, that's 12 years no licence....piece of piss


how do u manage to get rid of the fookers i would luvto know this bastards always catching the missus off guard she been done 4 times in 15 months lol i told her just buy a fuckin licence ffs over 2grand in fines now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Re the jag, he's got a 3 ltr also , witch has a jag lump in, I must have miss heard him


No mate it hasn't.

*AJ30*
The *AJ30* is a 3.0 L (2967 cc) version and is the most common, especially considering the Duratec 30. It has an 89 mm (3.5 in) bore and shares the 2.5's 79.5 mm (3.1 in) stroke. In the X-Type, it produces 231 hp (172 kW; 234 PS) and 209 lb·ft (283 N·m). The Jaguar XF debuted a refined version of the AJ30 with continuously variable cam-phasing and variable geometry air intakes to increase power and broaden the powerband up to its 6800 rpm redline.

This engine is used in the following vehicles:


2000-2008 Jaguar S-Type, 240 hp (179 kW; 243 PS) and 216 lb·ft (293 N·m)
2002-2009 Jaguar X-Type, 231 hp (172 kW; 234 PS) and 209 lb·ft (283 N·m)
2009-2011 Jaguar XF 240 hp (179 kW; 243 PS) and 221 lb·ft (300 N·m)
2000-2005 Lincoln LS

No X-Type had a Jag engine in, none of them, they're all Duratec lumps (except new ones).

At the time of the X-Type 'Jaguar' was owned by Ford, Ford used the brand as their luxury arm. It's mostly Mondeo underneath.

Under Ford's ownership the Jaguar brand never made a profit.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate it hasn't.
> 
> *AJ30*
> The *AJ30* is a 3.0 L (2967 cc) version and is the most common, especially considering the Duratec 30. It has an 89 mm (3.5 in) bore and shares the 2.5's 79.5 mm (3.1 in) stroke. In the X-Type, it produces 231 hp (172 kW; 234 PS) and 209 lb·ft (283 N·m). The Jaguar XF debuted a refined version of the AJ30 with continuously variable cam-phasing and variable geometry air intakes to increase power and broaden the powerband up to its 6800 rpm redline.
> ...


.....right, that's it .....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol yes, things could get out of hand quite easi





Thc247 said:


> how do u manage to get rid of the fookers i would luvto know this bastards always catching the missus off guard she been done 4 times in 15 months lol i told her just buy a fuckin licence ffs over 2grand in fines now


dif ways to do it depending on how much confrontation you want to give, me I do it nicely with phones calls to them or letters, basically that ....i) i do not have a contract with them and i do not wish to support an organisation which historically promotes paedos, ii) I withdraw any implied consent for your licence inspectors to visit my property so if they knock on my door they are trespassing as you have prior knowledhe of this fact.NEVER LET THEM IN they have no right of access and lastly fuk the tv off ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate it hasn't.
> 
> *AJ30*
> The *AJ30* is a 3.0 L (2967 cc) version and is the most common, especially considering the Duratec 30. It has an 89 mm (3.5 in) bore and shares the 2.5's 79.5 mm (3.1 in) stroke. In the X-Type, it produces 231 hp (172 kW; 234 PS) and 209 lb·ft (283 N·m). The Jaguar XF debuted a refined version of the AJ30 with continuously variable cam-phasing and variable geometry air intakes to increase power and broaden the powerband up to its 6800 rpm redline.
> ...


fuk me a google car expert and u havnt even passed your test, lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

at least baz could get the fuker reversed round a corner and no kangaroo starts ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> how do u manage to get rid of the fookers i would luvto know this bastards always catching the missus off guard she been done 4 times in 15 months lol i told her just buy a fuckin licence ffs over 2grand in fines now


you tube ...how to deal with tv licence goons


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fuk me a google car expert and u havnt even passed your test, lol


Yorkie don't need a car ffs sure he's gettin a wing suit


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

lmfao^


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

Morin lads ..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> at least baz could get the fuker reversed round a corner and no kangaroo starts ha ha





Mastergrow said:


> Yorkie don't need a car ffs sure he's gettin a wing suit


No offence to the Yorkster, but lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

might go n chuck a fiver in the drain in a bit. I mean bet on the manc derby...

fuck me I'm sick of painting. 10 hours straight yesterday.

sat watching human traffic few bongs n me mams moggy for company
 .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> *Stage 4.5 - 700bhp Litchfield Power Upgrade*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite a mild tune then being "only" 750bhp lol, plenty of 1000-1300bhp ones running the streets these days and i even know of a fair few in the 1200-1600 category all street legal lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> how do u manage to get rid of the fookers i would luvto know this bastards always catching the missus off guard she been done 4 times in 15 months lol i told her just buy a fuckin licence ffs over 2grand in fines now


1) stop opening the door to the cunts
1.5) do not have a huge TV visible through your front room window ffs
2) Revoke their implied rights of access with a letter to their office
3) relax for 2 years


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate it hasn't.
> 
> *AJ30*
> The *AJ30* is a 3.0 L (2967 cc) version and is the most common, especially considering the Duratec 30. It has an 89 mm (3.5 in) bore and shares the 2.5's 79.5 mm (3.1 in) stroke. In the X-Type, it produces 231 hp (172 kW; 234 PS) and 209 lb·ft (283 N·m). The Jaguar XF debuted a refined version of the AJ30 with continuously variable cam-phasing and variable geometry air intakes to increase power and broaden the powerband up to its 6800 rpm redline.
> ...


I didnt have the heart to piss on WF`s bonfire twice in a row lol so glad you mentioned it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I didnt have the heart to piss on WF`s bonfire twice in a row lol so glad you mentioned it


Piss away m8 ! Lol, I can take it .just to say, "I ain't no Halibut !......

Jeremy Clarkson of BBC's Top Gearlauded the X-Type, especially the 4×4 and sport versions. In two episodes he demonstrated its capabilities in the snow, declaring that it "laughs in the face of the weatherman, the police and the AA, with their advice to stay at home". Although he gives a different representation of the car being a Ford Mondeo underneath, affirming that this should not put you off, saying that "genetically, you are 98% identical to a halibut, but it's the 2% that makes the difference".[22]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dif ways to do it depending on how much confrontation you want to give, me I do it nicely with phones calls to them or letters, basically that ....i) i do not have a contract with them and i do not wish to support an organisation which historically promotes paedos, ii) I withdraw any implied consent for your licence inspectors to visit my property so if they knock on my door they are trespassing as you have prior knowledhe of this fact.NEVER LET THEM IN they have no right of access and lastly fuk the tv off ha ha


Slip in she feels uncomfortable with his constant visiting/harassment (4 times seems like harassment to me )


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Morin lads ..


top of da morning to ya's


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Slip in she feels uncomfortable with his constant visiting/harassment (4 times seems like harassment to me )


it is harrasment last time it was 9 in the evening she thought it was me and he blatantly said he comes so often because he always catches her i was going to take his jaw off and send it back to the fukers


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

4 times is harrasment tbh but it out weighs itself the fact that she still no licence and opens the door every time lol .
infact kids opened it twice i opened it once and said sorry mate you will have to come back when the tennants home and he did like 3 times in the next day


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 4 times is harrasment tbh but it out weighs itself the fact that she still no licence and opens the door every time lol .
> infact kids opened it twice i opened it once and said sorry mate you will have to come back when the tennants home and he did like 3 times in the next day


 you have to get her to stop opening the door to the cunt and then blabbing all the details which is obviously what shes doing


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

anyone wanna buy a carpet ?
big hole in da middle but ya coffee table shad cover it


----------



## ghb (Apr 12, 2015)

they opened investigations on me 3 times i phone them each time and simply say noone lives here and i get about a year til they start sending letters again lol


weather has changed form yesterday, its wild outside, defo not shorts conditions. gonna give the girls some pk 13/14 and rejig my leccy i think. coffee n a cheese one first though, just had 4 scrambled eggs n ten bacon, only two toast though cos i'm watching my figure


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you have to get her to stop opening the door to the cunt and then blabbing all the details which is obviously what shes doing


no details to blab really he knows her by name and they know she not got one she does need to not open door but when kids in and out it hard i put a camera up to auto switch tv over when movement out side so we should get a pre warning in future but ima going to do a nice letter like zedd said i even tried it before by removing the tv box and had just my pc wired up i said no mate i dont have a licence i dont watch tv i only have a pc to be told you need a licence for your pc as you can stream tv through it ffs i even looked this up and seemed to be true quite a few years ago that one but liberties or what


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

fuckin ell zedd you are a very good one to know i did look and found this i cant believe the different attitude just by recording the greasy bastards they cant run off quick enough lmfao this one has gotta be done


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> no details to blab really he knows her by name and they know she not got one she does need to not open door but when kids in and out it hard i put a camera up to auto switch tv over when movement out side so we should get a pre warning in future but ima going to do a nice letter like zedd said i even tried it before by removing the tv box and had just my pc wired up i said no mate i dont have a licence i dont watch tv i only have a pc to be told you need a licence for your pc as you can stream tv through it ffs i even looked this up and seemed to be true quite a few years ago that one but liberties or what


He may know her by name but she is under no legal obligation to even answer the door to him, let alone talk to him or answer ANY of his questions or let him into the property!!!

Why move the TV box if it isnt viewable from outside? Either it is or she is LETTING them into the house when she shouldnt be

you only need a TV licence for a PC if you ADMIT to watching TV on it ffs

Sounds very much like you are not only bending over for a fucking but also greasing ur arse up n giving the bloke a complimentary reacharound as well !!


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> He may know her by name but she is under no legal obligation to even answer the door to him, let alone talk to him or answer ANY of his questions or let him into the property!!!
> 
> Why move the TV box if it isnt viewable from outside? Either it is or she is LETTING them into the house when she shouldnt be
> 
> ...


when there was no tv box i used to have everything going through my computer digital tv card and didnt say that to him thou

so glad i now watched that youtube vid lmao fuckers getting full barrell in future an me missus is now clued up on it too its how they come with the " you do not have to say anything but anything you do say can an will be used in court like the fucking filthy 5 0

mind u im 38 and have never actually paid a fuckin penny to the fuckers but missus did have fines thou


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

* TV Licensing Rights of Access *

*TV Licensing employees do not have any legal automatic right of access to any property. *

From previous posts you'll be aware that a television licence is only required when television equipment is used to receive or record television signals as they are broadcast to the wider public.

If you don't use equipment as described above then you don't require a television licence.

Unlicensed properties are flagged by TV Licensing's database and will be subject to further investigation. This usually involves sending regular licence reminder letters (referred to as "threatograms") to the property, which are eventually followed up by a visit by one of TV Licensing's doorstep salespeople. TV Licensing refer to their salespeople as "visiting officers", but members of the legally-licence-free community generally refer to them as "goons".

Even if the legal occupier has replied saying they have no television receiving equipment TV Licensing will attempt visit the property to confirm that is the case.

For this reason an increasing number of people who don't require a licence are making a stand against TV Licensing on a point of principle.

The law:
Unless the goon has a search warrant for your property you do not have to let them in. Without that warrant they have no more rights of access than anyone else visiting - in fact you can even withdraw their implied right of access by writing to TV Licensing (see later).

Goons, who earn commission on every licence they sell, are notoriously economical with the truth and may try to con their way into your home using legal jargon or threats. Unless they have that search warrant it's all bluff and, for reasons that will become apparent below, they're very unlikely have a warrant if it's their first visit.

Search warrants:
A search warrant is a legal document signed by a Magistrate (England, Wales and Northern Ireland) or a Sheriff (Scotland). There is no standard prescribed format for the warrant but it must include the address of the property and the reason for the search. The warrant must be executed within one calendar month (England, Wales and Northern Ireland) or 28 days (Scotland) of the date of issue.

TV Licensing can only obtain a warrant by making representations to a Magistrate, under oath, that they have reasonable suspicion (e.g. some evidence) that television receiving equipment is being used illegally within a property. There is an onus on the Magistrate to only issue a warrant when the evidence justifies it. In theory the Magistrate should refuse to authorise the search if the evidence is too weak. In practice, as experience shows, Magistrates often take TV Licensing's word as sacrosanct and grant warrant applications made on the basis of questionable evidence. 

In practical terms there are only two forms of evidence that TV Licensing can offer when requesting a search warrant:

That the legal occupant has admitted that they are using television receiving equipment without a licence.
That a goon has observed or heard television receiving equipment being used in an unlicensed property.
Some people have voiced concerns that TV Licensing don't tell the whole truth when applying for warrants. There's a train of thought that they sometimes exaggerate their evidence to secure a search warrant. This is supported by the fact that they have searched properties and found no evidence whatsoever of television receiving equipment.

The following are not usually considered sufficient grounds for the issue of a search warrant:

The fact that the property is unlicensed.
Ownership a television.
Non co-operation with TV Licensing.
The presence of a television aerial or satellite dish on the exterior of the property.
If a goon turns up with a search warrant then it is an offence to refuse them access. We are aware of two recent cases where the occupiers, who had previously been listening to "Freeman of the Land" mumbo jumbo, thought they were immune from prosecution if they refused to consent to a search warrant execution. Both of those occupiers were subsequently convicted of search warrant obstruction.

The warrant will allow them to search for and inspect television receiving equipment - it does not give them carte blanche to search through personal documentation or anything like that.

In theory the warrant permits TV Licensing to force entry to conduct their search if the property is unoccupied or the occupant refuses to answer the door. In practice it is TV Licensing policy not to force entry in these circumstances, but to return later and make further attempts to execute the warrant.

They will usually be accompanied by the police, who are only there to prevent a breach of the peace. However, be aware that search warrants are granted to TV Licensing and there is no legal requirement for the police to be present when they are executed. The police should not provide any assistance to TV Licensing with the actual search.

TV Licensing search warrants are exceptionally rare. Information obtained by the TV Licensing Blog confirms that NO search warrants have been granted at all in Scotland between 1st January 2011 and 21st July 2014 (more info here). If you're legally licence free, as we hope all our readers are, then you should never need to worry about the threat of a search warrant. If TV Licensing ever do turn up with a warrant then you are well within your rights to film them and we strongly recommend you do. 
Implied rights of access:
There is an implied right of access for certain visitors to your property. For example, having a letterbox means that you accept people will deliver things and the presence of a door bell indicates you're open to callers.

You can withdraw TV Licensing's implied right of access by writing to them and saying so. If they ignore your request they'd be trespassing on your property and liable to civil prosecution and negative publicity.

The BBC has previously indicated that TV Licensing will comply with any Withdrawal of Implied Rights of Access (WOIRA), but we are aware that TV Licensing often ignore WOIRA instructions and single out those properties for special attention. 

If you've found this article useful please consider liking us on Facebook, following us on Twitter or downloading our free ebook.
Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to FacebookShare to Pinterest


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> fuckin ell zedd you are a very good one to know i did look and found this i cant believe the different attitude just by recording the greasy bastards they cant run off quick enough lmfao this one has gotta be done


what they are doing is wrong, no other cunts round the world have to pay to be brainwashed by fukwits on tv, the other stuff to look at is freeman on the land,fuk me those lads know the law and don't even tax their cars, basically once you answer their questions you have entered joinder which is a contract with them, if u say nothing or try and convert them to islam/ lol jehovas even bttr on ya doorstep then they have to fuk off, film the cunts and laugh them off, i got tired of the fun and games like waving at them thru the window with my face pressed against it and just do it politely now, and i don't have a tv but when i did same story


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> it is harrasment last time it was 9 in the evening she thought it was me and he blatantly said he comes so often because he always catches her i was going to take his jaw off and send it back to the fukers


Pretty sure that's aftwr aftwr office hours. Go to the police n report your wife is being harassed mention the times n consistency. Once a complaints been filled they must investigate n emphasis the mental distress, sleepless nights n the fact she can't feel secure in her own home..he shows up again after u complaining file a restraining order


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> fuckin ell zedd you are a very good one to know i did look and found this i cant believe the different attitude just by recording the greasy bastards they cant run off quick enough lmfao this one has gotta be done


That was posted on this thread ages ago zeddds right sos everyone else 9pm isn't business hours he's stalking ur missus... Next time call the cops n say you've a suspicious man knocking at ur door at all times of the night


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> when there was no tv box i used to have everything going through my computer digital tv card and didnt say that to him thou
> 
> so glad i now watched that youtube vid lmao fuckers getting full barrell in future an me missus is now clued up on it too its how they come with the " you do not have to say anything but anything you do say can an will be used in court like the fucking filthy 5 0
> 
> mind u im 38 and have never actually paid a fuckin penny to the fuckers but missus did have fines thou


Loose lips sink ships but definitely file a complaint if it continues, shits harassment n this way you'll get a new inspector that will have a cam in his face each timw he knocks but only answer if you're there


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

fuck that, invoke the implied rights of access an no cunt can come to your door


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loose lips sink ships but definitely file a complaint if it continues, shits harassment n this way you'll get a new inspector that will have a cam in his face each timw he knocks but only answer if you're there


Filing harassment claims only works if they ignore the revoked ROA, up until you do that they have every legal right to keep knocking at your door constantly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Or big rottweiler signs haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Filing harassment claims only works if they ignore the revoked ROA, up until you do that they have every legal right to keep knocking at your door constantly


Even at those times?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Even at those times?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty sure that's aftwr aftwr office hours. Go to the police n report your wife is being harassed mention the times n consistency. Once a complaints been filled they must investigate n emphasis the mental distress, sleepless nights n the fact she can't feel secure in her own home..he shows up again after u complaining file a restraining order


hes a grower, he wont go to the cops i hope, and sort the door security man u can have the gaff opened up without knowing whose there imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 12, 2015)

my miss's bite is worse then my dogs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hes a grower, he wont go to the cops i hope, and sort the door security man u can have the gaff opened up without knowing whose there imo


Very true, stick with what zeddd said n they fixed the loophole btw just a computer or watching pre recorded still requires a tv license


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Thought qe had it bad here ffs...listen to Rimmer n zeddd so


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2587588/7-000-homes-block-visits-TV-licence-enforcers-Growing-numbers-taking-advantage-legal-loophole-means-threaten-sue-collectors-tresspass.html

"Although they are officially named ‘enforcement officers’, TV Licensing staff – who are employed by private firm Capita on the BBC’s behalf – do not possess any official powers of arrest and cannot enter homes or search property without permission." so next time tell em to fuck off he's working for a PRIVATE COMPANY


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Very true, stick with what zeddd said n they fixed the loophole btw just a computer or watching pre recorded still requires a tv license


Sorry but you are wrong on this, you only need a TV licence IF YOU ARE WATCHING A PROGRAM AS IT IS BROADCAST, if its pre-recorded or on an on demand player you dont


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 12, 2015)

Fuck , why should i give bbc my money on a tv licence when i pay 30 a month for my intetnet to stream the shit ....


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hes a grower, he wont go to the cops i hope, and sort the door security man u can have the gaff opened up without knowing whose there imo


well no zedd i have never thought about going to police like u said mate i am writing a letter of complaint and also removing right of access got camera ready charged by front door camera setup outside which makes an alarm noise when motion activated also the CCTV records when movement detected also it switches the TV from what ever we watching to see who out side 
so il be making sure next time he comes to be recording him and i did check up already and was told 9pm is still working hours which i couldn't believe tbh but i bet they catch lots of cunts out calling that late on a night missus said thanks lads for the tips shewont be falling for there dirty games in future but calling 5 0 is a bit of a No No incase they want to come in and take statements and the grow room blooming new filter and extractor is working great no smells yet and silent but just dont be wanting the pigs in or even at my door


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Sorry but you are wrong on this, you only need a TV licence IF YOU ARE WATCHING A PROGRAM AS IT IS BROADCAST, if its pre-recorded or on an on demand player you dont


http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one


"
*A TV Licence is not just for TV sets*
*Watching TV on the internet*
You need to be covered by a licence if you watch TV online at the same time as it's being broadcast on conventional TV in the UK or the Channel Islands.
*Video recorders and digital recorders like Sky+*
You need a licence if you record TV as it's broadcast, whether that's on a conventional video recorder or digital box.
*Mobile phones*
A licence covers you to watch TV as it's broadcast on a mobile phone, whether you're at home or out and about."


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> fuckin ell zedd you are a very good one to know i did look and found this i cant believe the different attitude just by recording the greasy bastards they cant run off quick enough lmfao this one has gotta be done


POWER TO THE PEEOOOPPLLEEEE LMAO 
Made me smile that


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Sorry but you are wrong on this, you only need a TV licence IF YOU ARE WATCHING A PROGRAM AS IT IS BROADCAST, if its pre-recorded or on an on demand player you dont


unless its changed again since i dont know but you dont have to be watching tv mate all u need to have is a way of watching tv if u wanted just because u say ur not watching tv doesnt help or at least it didnt when i checked about my pc few years ago


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one
> 
> 
> "
> ...


must of had a change in law then since i checked up about my pc i got told it didnt matter if i wasnt watching live tv the fact that i could if i wanted too meant i needed licence


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one
> 
> 
> "
> ...


now look at the box to the top right

* A TV Licence is not just for TV sets*
*Watching TV on the internet*
You need to be covered by a licence if you watch TV online at the same time as it's being broadcast on conventional TV in the UK or the Channel Islands.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> POWER TO THE PEEOOOPPLLEEEE LMAO
> Made me smile that


me an my missus was laffing our balls off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Aparently cases have been take. Against the BBC so a new law in 2016-17 will supposedly cease the need for a tv license but again like all politics I'll believe it qhen I see it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Sorry but you are wrong on this, you only need a TV licence IF YOU ARE WATCHING A PROGRAM AS IT IS BROADCAST, if its pre-recorded or on an on demand player you dont





R1b3n4 said:


> now look at the box to the top right
> 
> * A TV Licence is not just for TV sets*
> *Watching TV on the internet*
> You need to be covered by a licence if you watch TV online at the same time as it's being broadcast on conventional TV in the UK or the Channel Islands.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

U over looked how if it's pre recorded it's still illegal to view same as watching on your computer n phone


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aparently cases have been take. Against the BBC so a new law in 2016-17 will supposedly cease the need for a tv license but again like all politics I'll believe it qhen I see it


and me mate is your keyboard fucked mate your w keep coming out as q lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> and me mate is your keyboard fucked mate your w keep coming out as q lol


On my phone screens still cracked


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

R3l[email protected] said:


> U over looked how if it's pre recorded it's still illegal to view same as watching on your computer n phone


You will have to show me that as ive never heard of it and nothing visible on the site either, got the link?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sup geezers how are we all then I'm imagining with all this TV license shit that if you have a sky or virgin TV package u ain't got a leg to stand on?


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> me an my missus was laffing our balls off


Ye made my bird watching it with me lol she said what the fuck we paying for lol I feel weak now haha


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U over looked how if it's pre recorded it's still illegal to view same as watching on your computer n phone


So not only if it's being broadcast at the same time then?? So on demand should be ok??


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sup geezers how are we all then I'm imagining with all this TV license shit that if you have a sky or virgin TV package u ain't got a leg to stand on?


Depends on IF you admit it to them or not


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You will have to show me that as ive never heard of it and nothing visible on the site either, got the link?


I linked my source look where I snipped the relevant part the source is above n dates 2015 at the bottom they've noticed this loop hole n squashed it buuut they still work for a private company so not allowed on ur property without your consent.

http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> So not only if it's being broadcast at the same time then?? So on demand should be ok??


Bang on mate, you only need a TV licence IF YOU ARE WATCHING AS ITS BROADCAST, if it on an on demand player or similar then you dont need a licence


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You will have to show me that as ive never heard of it and nothing visible on the site either, got the link?


Scroll towards the bottom..


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sup geezers how are we all then I'm imagining with all this TV license shit that if you have a sky or virgin TV package u ain't got a leg to stand on?


Would like to know this to plz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I linked my source look where I snipped the relevant part the source is above n dates 2015 at the bottom they've noticed this loop hole n squashed it buuut they still work for a private company so not allowed on ur property without your consent.
> 
> http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/check-if-you-need-one


doesnt say anything on that page about needing a licence for pre-recorded programs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

* Telling us you don't need a TV Licence *
If you watch or record programmes as they're being shown on TV or an online TV service, you need to be covered by a TV Licence. This is the case whether you use a TV, computer, tablet, mobile phone, games console, digital box, DVD/VHS recorder or any other device.


Pay for a TV Licence 

If you don't watch TV at all, or you only ever watch on demand or catch-up TV, you can tell us you don't need a TV Licence. Please check the frequently asked questions below and then complete our No Licence Needed Declaration.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> So not only if it's being broadcast at the same time then?? So on demand should be ok??


On demand is fine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

View attachment 3393676[/QUOTE]

fuck me how many more times

IT STATES QUITE CLEARLY YOU ONLY NEED A LICENCE IF YOU ARE WATCHING AT THE SAME TIME AS ITS BROADCAST!!!!!!!!!!!

IF YOU DONT WATCH " AS ITS BEING BROADCAST" THEN YOU DONT NEED A LICENCE FFS


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

I gonna try it lol I gonna say yes got TV and virgin cable but we only watch on demand and don't use the BBC channels u reckon that could work lol they can't prove I'm watching them exact channels can they?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> I gonna try it lol I gonna say yes got TV and virgin cable but we only watch on demand and don't use the BBC channels u reckon that could work lol they can't prove I'm watching them exact channels can they?


NO!!! Dont open the door, dont talk to them, dont have your TV visible from the window from outside, dont chat to them about the weather, dont let them in etc etc etc

Also you need a TV lecence to watch ANY TV channels AS ITS BEING BROADCAST not just the BBC ones


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

I say if u own a TV and watch it pay your license £3 a week if u ain't got a TV and don't pay it simples haha


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh well so really if u have equipment to receive a live broadcast even tho you may not watch it u still gotta pay basically that's a scam tbh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Oh well so really if u have equipment to receive a live broadcast even tho you may not watch it u still gotta pay basically that's a scam tbh


No! If you watch TV AS ITS BEING BROADCAST you need a licence , if you dont then you dont need a licence, doesnt matter what DEVICE you apply this to


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

Im gonna go for 6.5 pots on me sog cuz I've noticed me JD 2 is in an 11 ltr pot which is only about 3/4 full off that and the stem is twice as fat as the JD1 that is in a 18ltr pot???? How does that work then lol I'll put a pic up later and sshow u what I mean


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> NO!!! Dont open the door, dont talk to them, dont have your TV visible from the window from outside, dont chat to them about the weather, dont let them in etc etc etc
> 
> Also you need a TV lecence to watch ANY TV channels AS ITS BEING BROADCAST not just the BBC ones


Oh OK thought was just BBC as they don't do adverts or somat


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Im gonna go for 6.5 pots on me sog cuz I've noticed me JD 2 is in an 11 ltr pot which is only about 3/4 full off that and the stem is twice as fat as the JD1 that is in a 18ltr pot???? How does that work then lol I'll put a pic up later and sshow u what I mean


Maybe more wet/dry cycles in the smaller pot = more oxygen uptake = fatter plant/stem
Just a guess


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sup geezers how are we all then I'm imagining with all this TV license shit that if you have a sky or virgin TV package u ain't got a leg to stand on?


when u sign up for virgin or sky your details get passed straight onto tv licence i know this 100 percent fact


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeh I think your tight there makka I didn't even think of it like that....instead of buying new pots I'll just use the 11's I've got and 3/4 fill em like


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> when u sign up for virgin or sky your details get passed straight onto tv licence i know this 100 percent fact


I heard this to off a virgin TV engineer when he installed myn


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Ye made my bird watching it with me lol she said what the fuck we paying for lol I feel weak now haha


and me mate especially how para we get when they around hiding an shit in the living room wen the door knockin heart rate sky high and all we had to do was go out with a camera phone and record them and they would run off and prob wouldnt see tha same agent again


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I think your tight there makka I didn't even think of it like that....instead of buying new pots I'll just use the 11's I've got and 3/4 fill em like


Yeah sounds like a plan save some money to lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> I heard this to off a virgin TV engineer when he installed myn


i worked for virgin for a while but got the sack when they found out was installing chipped tv and internet to customers ha wankers would go out to install and if they seemed game i would tell them to cancel there service and i would sell em a TV box for 120 and a modem for 50 top speeds back then was 2 meg and every single channel on the old eurovox's and few other boxes only one customer in 18 months that i spoke to decided to decline i didn't hit every customer thou wasn't that raving was only like 2-3 every 150 customers who wouldn't want the full shabang for next to nothing ay but ye if you sign up for tv package you will then get a couple of weeks later a letter in your name from the TV license cunts


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> when u sign up for virgin or sky your details get passed straight onto tv licence i know this 100 percent fact


yup you are correct, however, you can have a virgin/sky package and you STILL dont have to open the door to them or answer any questions and they can only get a search warrant if they can see your TV being used thru the window or admit to them you watch tv AS ITS BEING BROADCAST , also a lot of older people buy sky/virgin packages for the multitude of RADIO channels so again no licence needed


The following are not usually considered sufficient grounds for the issue of a search warrant:

The fact that the property is unlicensed.
Ownership a television.
Non co-operation with TV Licensing.
The presence of a television aerial or satellite dish on the exterior of the property.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2015)

Here I was thinking all new tvs have built in receivers so would be ur word against theirs n usually their word wins but again it's down to the lawyer but again in a tard so ur logic is flawless


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> So not only if it's being broadcast at the same time then?? So on demand should be ok??


nope u cant have on demand without having all the channels mate lol u need licence how would u have on demand ? skybox ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I say if u own a TV and watch it pay your license £3 a week if u ain't got a TV and don't pay it simples haha


lol thats actually shows how tight we all are then u reckon mate ?
because its not about the £3 a week its the fact that we have to pay for a licence in the first place we pay for the tv we pay for the electric its only bbc thats so fuckin greedy


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i worked for virgin for a while but got the sack when they found out was installing chipped tv and internet to customers ha wankers would go out to install and if they seemed game i would tell them to cancel there service and i would sell em a TV box for 120 and a modem for 50 top speeds back then was 2 meg and every single channel on the old eurovox's and few other boxes only one customer in 18 months that i spoke to decided to decline i didn't hit every customer thou wasn't that raving was only like 2-3 every 150 customers who wouldn't want the full shabang for next to nothing ay but ye if you sign up for tv package you will then get a couple of weeks later a letter in your name from the TV license cunts


U know i don't know anyone who does chipped boxes now I use to get them goldcards for the freeview boxes n get all channels n front row m shit lol they stopped working tho now I use xbmc/kodi got everything tbh and if not u can add a live link ya self 

And wow u sound exactly like me with TV haha
Had bailiff n lit negotiating through my window haha got it sent back to court then scrapped and started fresh


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

enough already lool jus keep it hid and don't pay, snot as dodge as growin herb issit


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> nope u cant have on demand without having all the channels mate lol u need licence how would u have on demand ? skybox ?


Xbmc mate

More than one way to skin a cat lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

i recall being told that because i had a tv it didnt matter if i had no ariel plugged init at the time they come out as you could plug it back in when they gone but surely that bollox my mate used to buy a black and white licence thinking it would keep them away and the silly fucker had a big plasma on his living room wall visable from out side he said that because he had a licence they wouldnt call out but he had a shock one day too and bang to rights when the man is watching his tv from his front garden ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here I was thinking all new tvs have built in receivers so would be ur word against theirs n usually their word wins but again it's down to the lawyer but again in a tard so ur logic is flawless


Owning a Tv doesnt mean that you watch Tv as its being broadcast, admitting you do is what gets you in hassle, lie to thieir face if you have to


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> nope u cant have on demand without having all the channels mate lol u need licence how would u have on demand ? skybox ?


you can have "on demand" thru the webplayers on the websites


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> U know i don't know anyone who does chipped boxes now I use to get them goldcards for the freeview boxes n get all channels n front row m shit lol they stopped working tho now I use xbmc/kodi got everything tbh and if not u can add a live link ya self
> 
> And wow u sound exactly like me with TV haha
> Had bailiff n lit negotiating through my window haha got it sent back to court then scrapped and started fresh


still do em mate myself but not virgin tv anymore sky boxes called slybox and you need internet connection to run them but i still got the links to get the tinterweb boxes


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you can have "on demand" thru the webplayers on the websites


dont u have to have sky login details on the demand site which you only get when u sign up to sky ? anyways enough of the tv talk its a done decision zedd give me the rope to hang the bastards next time they come knocking will post the vid on here too when we get em lol will be funny


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here I was thinking all new tvs have built in receivers so would be ur word against theirs n usually their word wins but again it's down to the lawyer but again in a tard so ur logic is flawless


Yeah its definitely questionable in court u could even win Lmao won a few trials tbh lost them all In mags tho lol


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Fuck tv like zeddd said lol

Smoking a fat lemons will be happy when it's gone tho throat sore as fuck and still got one full plant hang drying lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

dont know how i manage to do it every time even thou every time i say im not doing it again but before i know it im back buying shitty bags of piff off little nob eds because i sold more than i should of pisses me off but no matter how much i decide to keep for percy always end up in the same boat


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> still do em mate myself but not virgin tv anymore sky boxes called slybox and you need internet connection to run them but i still got the links to get the tinterweb boxes


Gonna look into this tinterweb boxes n sly box tonight sounds interesting 
Was trying to learn in past but lost interest but now it's back lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Gonna look into this tinterweb boxes n sly box tonight sounds interesting
> Was trying to learn in past but lost interest but now it's back lol


il send u a pm mate explaining in more detail bit hot like posting on here but you got to be carefull who u get the slybox off


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> dont know how i manage to do it every time even thou every time i say im not doing it again but before i know it im back buying shitty bags of piff off little nob eds because i sold more than i should of pisses me off but no matter how much i decide to keep for percy always end up in the same boat


I do feel ya man


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> il send u a pm mate explaining in more detail bit hot like posting on here but you got to be carefull who u get the slybox off


Cheers mate sounds good taa


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Gonna look into this tinterweb boxes n sly box tonight sounds interesting
> Was trying to learn in past but lost interest but now it's back lol


the slybox connects through internet to a server run by Joe bloggs
i know of a couple of people who have to keep paying every couple months because there boxes go off but then i got one who had one for 9 months straight off sum 1 i think joe bloggs runs server that clients slybox connects to and when joe bloggs feels a bit strapped for cash he prob switches server off then clients ring him and pay him to update server genuine people who do them the box will only go off for genuine reasons if ya get me


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> the slybox connects through internet to a server run by Joe bloggs
> i know of a couple of people who have to keep paying every couple months because there boxes go off but then i got one who had one for 9 months straight off sum 1 i think joe bloggs runs server that clients slybox connects to and when joe bloggs feels a bit strapped for cash he prob switches server off then clients ring him and pay him to update server genuine people who do them the box will only go off for genuine reasons if ya get me


Ye I get ya bro so I need to find a joe bloggs 1st if u will lol or his address maybe? If u can pm me I be grateful


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lol thats actually shows how tight we all are then u reckon mate ?
> because its not about the £3 a week its the fact that we have to pay for a licence in the first place we pay for the tv we pay for the electric its only bbc thats so fuckin greedy


Yeh £3 a week ya tight cunt if you watch telly what's the big deal haha I know its all for the BBC ffs but I watch telly so I couldn't give a shit tbh u lot are moan moan fuckin maon like a bunch of old women


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh £3 a week ya tight cunt if you watch telly what's the big deal haha I know its all for the BBC ffs but I watch telly so I couldn't give a shit tbh u lot are moan moan fuckin maon like a bunch of old women


Lol someone gotta haha

It's the principle we are English afterall lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Ye I get ya bro so I need to find a joe bloggs 1st if u will lol or his address maybe? If u can pm me I be grateful


will do bro just getting all info together to send as one pm 
the virgin used to work by decrypting the channels and when they went off was as simple as updating couple codes just checking now if the boxes still same price was110-120 last time joe bloggs got one give me 20 min to scout and see if any deals going on quantity as couple people interested 
the tinterweb boxes thou run through virgin which runs through mac addresses so that all depends on your area as you will need a working mac from an area close to u but not too close and not too far normally around 2-4 miles away


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh £3 a week ya tight cunt if you watch telly what's the big deal haha I know its all for the BBC ffs but I watch telly so I couldn't give a shit tbh u lot are moan moan fuckin maon like a bunch of old women


i dont watch telly always on computer closest i come to watching telly is netflix on the computer plugged into 50 incher my missus got tv she watches in the bedroom if im on my computer or sumtimes in living room if the tv free in there


----------



## ghb (Apr 12, 2015)

welcome to the uk tv license dodgers thread.
this is one fine way to keep the yanks out anyway lol

just sorted me leccy out (hopefully) the plants have had a lot of dark time lately and all the buds sites are going yellow, if they reveg i'll go nuts


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Ye I get ya bro so I need to find a joe bloggs 1st if u will lol or his address maybe? If u can pm me I be grateful


sorry might be a stupid question but where the fuck is pm i cannot find how to pm u makka can u pm me so i can reply i cant find the pm on your profile


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

ghb said:


> welcome to the uk tv license dodgers thread.
> this is one fine way to keep the yanks out anyway lol
> 
> just sorted me leccy out (hopefully) the plants have had a lot of dark time lately and all the buds sites are going yellow, if they reveg i'll go nuts


shouldnt reveg in darkness mate it not good for them but i had same prob myself lights out for a few days 3 weeks in and all seemed ok could see the leaves was getting desperate for light thou


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

too


ghb said:


> welcome to the uk tv license dodgers thread.
> this is one fine way to keep the yanks out anyway lol
> 
> just sorted me leccy out (hopefully) the plants have had a lot of dark time lately and all the buds sites are going yellow, if they reveg i'll go nuts


I just gone through this power loss 2 days plants was in flower 1 week all the bud sites went very yellow and stretched a Lil more than usual but they are looking better after just 1 day of 12 12 again so it didn't make mine reveg I think is the point I making lol


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sorry might be a stupid question but where the fuck is pm i cannot find how to pm u makka can u pm me so i can reply i cant find the pm on your profile


I think u have to start a conversation


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

ghb said:


> welcome to the uk tv license dodgers thread.
> this is one fine way to keep the yanks out anyway lol
> 
> just sorted me leccy out (hopefully) the plants have had a lot of dark time lately and all the buds sites are going yellow, if they reveg i'll go nuts


would think more likely to stress and hermie than reveg but i doubt that and i had to reveg a flowering plant before and it took weeks for it to reveg and the new growth at first was like cabbage leaves but about 6 weeks after putting back onto 24/0 light cycle growth was normal again it branched out mad i never seen plants grow like the revegged one did and when i looked up the yanks call it monster cropping i think if im not mistaken because of how the branches grow after being revegged


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

aye 3 pound a week not to have the some nosey twat trying to get into my house. Don't sound that expensive to me.


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 3 pound a week not to have the some nosey twat trying to get into my house. Don't sound that expensive to me.


Nosey twats shouldn't need paying to fuck off lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Fuck me....are we all in Currys now ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 3 pound a week not to have the some nosey twat trying to get into my house. Don't sound that expensive to me.


wen u put it like tha mate it is a bit daft but tis £5.50 a week mate so are u sure u paying for a tv license and not donating £3 a week to sum pop bellied orphan in Zimbabwe


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> I think u have to start a conversation


you also have to have " allow people to start a conversation with me" ticked in YOUR account settings for people to PM you


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 3 pound a week not to have the some nosey twat trying to get into my house. Don't sound that expensive to me.


Spread the cost of your colour TV Licence in weekly or monthly payments, from around £5.60 per week.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you also have to have " allow people to start a conversation with me" ticked in YOUR account settings for people to PM you


thanks mate are the conversations definately private thou ?


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Spread the cost of your colour TV Licence in weekly or monthly payments, from around £5.60 per week.


Myn is 5.60 a week on payment card


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thanks mate are the conversations definately private thou ?


to everyone but the mods, who it seems regularly read them, so beast bet is to just use convo`s to send an e-mail address and then talk via e-mail


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> to everyone but the mods, who it seems regularly read them, so beast bet is to just use convo`s to send an e-mail address and then talk via e-mail


thats what i was thinkin mate thanx


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 3 pound a week not to have the some nosey twat trying to get into my house. Don't sound that expensive to me.


Don its easy mate pm me if you want the finessed version, they don't even visit me anymore they arnt allowed lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

when i was on the phone to em the other day they took me thru all the usual joinder bs which I did, they were asking me a load of questions and then shut the fuk up when i mentioned paedos at the bbc, they've obviously been a number of peeps doing the same thing and getting free telly lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

They haffi lock me up for she and throw away the key


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fuk me a google car expert and u havnt even passed your test, lol





zeddd said:


> at least baz could get the fuker reversed round a corner and no kangaroo starts ha ha


And here he is with the irrelevant Ad Hominem.

Actually I drive a black 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hahaha them pics r pretty good


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> They haffi lock me up for she and throw away the key


hes smoking summindecent by the look of the cream comin off that j


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And here he is with the irrelevant Ad Hominem.
> 
> Actually I drive a black 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport.


on provisional licence tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

haha Yeh its always a good sign when there's a gret creamy cloud coming off it ay


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> haha Yeh its always a good sign when there's a gret creamy cloud coming off it ay


need to phone you bruv its soon man, tmrz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Piss away m8 ! Lol, I can take it .just to say, "I ain't no Halibut !......
> 
> Jeremy Clarkson of BBC's Top Gearlauded the X-Type, especially the 4×4 and sport versions. In two episodes he demonstrated its capabilities in the snow, declaring that it "laughs in the face of the weatherman, the police and the AA, with their advice to stay at home". Although he gives a different representation of the car being a Ford Mondeo underneath, affirming that this should not put you off, saying that "genetically, you are 98% identical to a halibut, but it's the 2% that makes the difference".[22]


Hardly put through it's pace's.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeh sounders geez


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hardly put through it's pace's.


just pissing on peoples fireworks cos ur jealous man, pathetic really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

Manc derby is a belter so far. My bets fucked but what else is new haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> on provisional licence tho


That's irrelevant.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's irrelevant.


but true


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And here he is with the irrelevant Ad Hominem.
> 
> Actually I drive a black 2007 Suzuki Swift Sport.


that's quite embarrassing tho dyt ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2015)

lads second week of flower and even thou all was super cropped the ssh has started throwing up a big cola is it ok to lst the main cola to try bring the lower branches up to height or should i just leave it like i said just started week 2 the cheese is perfect lots of even tops ? im actually working in there right now so appreciate any quick good advice lads cheers


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

its a birds car no?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

you got 14 inch or 15 inch alloys?


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

thicker mke usua


Thc247 said:


> lads second week of flower and even thou all was super cropped the ssh has started throwing up a big cola is it ok to lst the main cola to try bring the lower branches up to height or should i just leave it like i said just started week 2 the cheese is perfect lots of even tops ? im actually working in there right now so appreciate any quick good advice lads cheers


cant see why not only lst the bud will turn back up nyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just pissing on peoples fireworks cos ur jealous man, pathetic really


You obviously missed the sarcastic wink at the bottom of the post and the general tone of the convo dip shit.

Jealousy doesn't come into it.


Your just trolling childishly as you've got fuck all of substance to take the piss with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't bother trying to attack the Swift Zeddd.

You don't know anywhere near enough about cars.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't bother trying to attack the Swift Zeddd.
> 
> You don't know anywhere near enough about cars.


lmfao good luck with the test son


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

true tho i know fuk all about swifts ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> true tho i know fuk all about swifts ha ha


Some people make bad choices in life, come on zeddd ffs, give him a break, I'm sure he regrets it lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

weird, im really into my cars but never even heard of the Suzuki swift, cos its a pos in the real world of cars


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Some people make bad choices in life, come on zeddd ffs, give him a break, I'm sure he regrets it lol


Now that's more like it!



See this Zeddd, lad knows how to construct a jibe.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now that's more like it!
> 
> 
> 
> See this Zeddd, lad knows how to construct a jibe.


hes takin the piss lool


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 12, 2015)

they use them mthrfukas and nissans in POR, press on regardless, races.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> weird, im really into my cars but never even heard of the Suzuki swift, cos its a pos in the real world of cars


See there you go with your _No true Scotsman "Real world of cars"._
You know fuck all mate, don't bother.
_
_


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hes takin the piss lool


No I'm serious, there a pile of wank! I was just saying it nicely lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hes takin the piss lool


Yes, obviously.


A damn sight better than you in one post.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> No I'm serious, there a pile of wank! I was just saying it nicely lol



Really? That's your opinion, another one who doesn't know about cars.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

owned bmw s, 3 series and 5 series, vws vr6 golf and r32 golf, land rovers discovery4 brand new, range rover sport supercharged 5 l v8, mini, R1, KTM 450 and a 2 cv many tears ago, so sorry if the Suzuki swift is off my radar, fukin google petrolhead imo so u know what that means


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Really? That's your opinion, another one who doesn't know about cars.


Well I don't know enough about the swift tbh, they just look wank IMO, I'm quite fussy on how a car looks


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Wish I hadn't bought up i was buying the jag now ! .... Fuck it , ile walk, but I'm not saying what shoes I got on, just in case Yorkie investigates em & comes up with "them shoes r wank" lmao ,.......I wear Firetrap boots by the way .


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wish I hadn't bought up i was buying the jag now ! .... Fuck it , ile walk, but I'm not saying what shoes I got on, just in case Yorkie investigates em & comes up with "them shoes r wank" lmao ,.......I wear Firetrap boots by the way .


Did u know they got Dr martin laces??


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wish I hadn't bought up i was buying the jag now ! .... Fuck it , ile walk, but I'm not saying what shoes I got on, just in case Yorkie investigates em & comes up with "them shoes r wank" lmao ,.......I wear Firetrap boots by the way .


my sole dropped off lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u know they got Dr martin laces??


Oh fuck, here we go again ! LMFAO


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wish I hadn't bought up i was buying the jag now ! .... Fuck it , ile walk, but I'm not saying what shoes I got on, just in case Yorkie investigates em & comes up with "them shoes r wank" lmao ,.......I wear Firetrap boots by the way .


i still got me clarks attackers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well I don't know enough about the swift tbh, they just look wank IMO, I'm quite fussy on how a car looks


Fair enough, you don't like the look.

A very good car it is though.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> my sole dropped off lol


(In Yorkie style)....fuck off Makka, u know fuck all about shoes ! Loool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> (In Yorkie style)....fuck off Makka, u know fuck all about shoes ! Loool


yeah them laces mite seem like genuine dr marten laces but theyre a rip off by Chinese brickweed growers what don't respec the swift leather imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> owned bmw s, 3 series and 5 series, vws vr6 golf and r32 golf, land rovers discovery4 brand new, range rover sport supercharged 5 l v8, mini, R1, KTM 450 and a 2 cv many tears ago, so sorry if the Suzuki swift is off my radar, fuin google petrolhead imo


I've nicked all of those except the v8! 

Get a grip and grow up you fucking bellend, personal attacks is all you've got, not a shred of objectivity.

Pathetic really.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

@ Yorkie , my neighbour has got a Swift Sport , they go like fook , not a bad car, v thin metal I thought, panels like bean cans .


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> (In Yorkie style)....fuck off Makka, u know fuck all about shoes ! Loool


i glued it back on 4 years now still going strong


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Yorkie , my neighbour has got a Swift Sport , they go like fook , not a bad car, v thin metal I thought, panels like bean cans .





The Yorkshireman said:


> I've nicked all of those except the v8!
> 
> Get a grip and grow up you fucking bellend, personal attacks is all you've got, not a shred of objectivity.
> 
> Pathetic really.


walk me thru the stealing of the R1 please


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

key sneak


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

so yman has stolen all of the vehicles mentioned except the rrs, lmfao, wheres the key dock on a KTM 450?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ Yorkie , my neighbour has got a Swift Sport , they go like fook , not a bad car, v thin metal I thought, panels like bean cans .


I've not noticed the panels seeming thinner but they are light, Just over 1000kg although they are strong and well made, even 7 airbags I think.

High lift cams, forged pistons and the cylinder sleeves can even be swapped for 1.9l ones.


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so yman has stolen all of the vehicles mentioned except the rrs, lmfao, wheres the key pad on a KTM 450?


just a guess lol thats how most r got now adays ktm 450s are a lot of fun and pain in my case lol


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

i remember how to black cap n snap thats it lmao cavalier sri was my fave


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Capri, escorts, cortinas, It was easy to nick these back in my day, one metal nail file would open & start em all lol


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

use to love raggin capris around back end went everywere


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

Driving to school in a Belmont.


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Driving to school in a Belmont.


in a sierra but phoned squad when started parking on grounds lmao towed it away while i was in class


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

90 posts fck am i readin all that lads ha  was in dublin tday for the gaa not that use uk lads know wat it is ..


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

I was in NewLook with the mrs today, I saw a smart bird with long dark hair & lovely dress, at a sideways glance I thought I could see her bangers threw the slits in the dress..all exited I walked away from mrs to investigate, as I walked around to front of shop I realised it was a manakin ! Wtf is wrong with me when I get exited over a dummy that I thought was real !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Ps, going back to steal her tonight & drill a couple o holes were her toilet area is supposed to go !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I was in NewLook with the mrs today, I saw a smart bird with long dark hair & lovely dress, at a sideways glance I thought I could see her bangers threw the slits in the dress..all exited I walked away from mrs to investigate, as I walked around to front of shop I realised it was a manakin ! Wtf is wrong with me when I get exited over a dummy that I thought was real ![/QUOT
> 
> 
> WisdomFarmer said:
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 90 posts fck am i readin all that lads ha  was in dublin tday for the gaa not that use uk lads know wat it is ..


a pile of shite to read thru no doubt


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Ps, going back to steal her tonight & drill a couple o holes were her toilet area is supposed to go !


uve thought it through aint ya lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

makka said:


> uve thought it through aint ya lol


Lol, I av Makka !, she's in better shape than my mrs , & will probly let me Beast her on a regular basis ! ,just got to keep her away from the fire .


----------



## makka (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol, I av Makka !, she's in better shape than my mrs , & will probly let me Beast her on a regular basis ! ,just got to keep her away from the fire .


she might be flame retardent lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol, I av Makka !, she's in better shape than my mrs , & will probly let me Beast her on a regular basis ! ,just got to keep her away from the fire .


and the iso lol melting


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

Zedd, what's you're mrs like on you not going to work every day ?, does she work ?, the reason I ask is , My mrs works all week , I just farm, lately she realy seems to resent me staying at home , even though I still give her more £ than she brings in every 10 weeks or so. I know it's bad I suppose , she's out grafting all week , whilst I clean the gaff & stir me nutes now & then .i told her to give it up & set up in attik ! Went fucking mental lol. She's fine on her days off & at harvest festival time lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Zedd, what's you're mrs like on you not going to work every day ?, does she work ?, the reason I ask is , My mrs works all week , I just farm, lately she realy seems to resent me staying at home , even though I still give her more £ than she brings in every 10 weeks or so. I know it's bad I suppose , she's out grafting all week , whilst I clean the gaff & stir me nutes now & then .i told her to give it up & set up in attik ! Went fucking mental lol. She's fine on her days off & at harvest festival time lol


Time ta find a new 1  ha jk


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Zedd, what's you're mrs like on you not going to work every day ?, does she work ?, the reason I ask is , My mrs works all week , I just farm, lately she realy seems to resent me staying at home , even though I still give her more £ than she brings in every 10 weeks or so. I know it's bad I suppose , she's out grafting all week , whilst I clean the gaff & stir me nutes now & then .i told her to give it up & set up in attik ! Went fucking mental lol. She's fine on her days off & at harvest festival time lol


i work from home mate I still do that work i trained for, she doesn't give a fuck if i work or not, did fuk all for 2 years and not a pip, as long as the food is in the fridge and the bills are paid alls good, we havnt had a hol for 5 years cos she wernt bothered and wanted to live somewhere cheaper so im not stressed, lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

I couldn't evict her Irish, not after 28 years & 3 kids lol, Cheers Z , I forgot u do a bit from home , good on ya m8, I haven't been away in over 12 years, can't seem to close up, even for a week !


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I couldn't evict her Irish, not after 28 years & 3 kids lol, Cheers Z , I forgot u do a bit from home , good on ya m8, I haven't been away in over 12 years, can't seem to close up, even for a week !


yeah mate ive got a bro in law to water my plants but don't trust him to fart tbh, the mrs knows the score re whats going on in the world so doesn't give me a hard time tbh cos ive binned things cos of it, just get by avoid the homos and all will be well imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I couldn't evict her Irish, not after 28 years & 3 kids lol, Cheers Z , I forgot u do a bit from home , good on ya m8, I haven't been away in over 12 years, can't seem to close up, even for a week !


yeah after 5 years of growing 24/7 im fowering everything for a stop of 2 weeks in the summer


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I couldn't evict her Irish, not after 28 years & 3 kids lol, Cheers Z , I forgot u do a bit from home , good on ya m8, I haven't been away in over 12 years, can't seem to close up, even for a week !


I only fckn man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I couldn't evict her Irish, not after 28 years & 3 kids lol, Cheers Z , I forgot u do a bit from home , good on ya m8, I haven't been away in over 12 years, can't seem to close up, even for a week !


28 years, totally respect that mate hope i manage the same with this one, been 7 years now


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah after 5 years of growing 24/7 im fowering everything for a stop of 2 weeks in the summer


A holiday u for real man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A holiday u for real man


yeah man 5 star full board (don't need all inclusive as i hardly drink lol) different pools and nosh places, out of school hols for a cheapie, yeah man im mr international lool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A holiday u for real man


on your tours of the UK bring a tent u can stay at mine for a bit, got some land u will like it


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man 5 star full board (don't need all inclusive as i hardly drink lol) different pools and nosh places, out of school hols for a cheapie, yeah man im mr international lool


Livin the fckn high life now zeddd


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> on your tours of the UK bring a tent u can stay at mine for a bit, got some land u will like it


Ya cheap fck wudn even over a room


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Livin the fckn high life now zeddd


just getting old man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ya cheap fck wudn even over a room


theres a room for you on the second night but im hosting some wing suit flyers on the first nite so a tent may be handy man lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> theres a room for you on the second night but im hosting some wing suit flyers on the first nite so a tent may be handy man lol


Fckn yorkie fckn me up ... fckn nothern fcks


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 12, 2015)

Oioi just made a few canna caps .... only 10 though just testing the method with some shitty bud.
Looking nice though.... ill test one tomoz morning


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 12, 2015)

What ya think zedd ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> What ya think zedd ?


no idea mate


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no idea mate


Lmao
Just look like golden caps innit


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2015)

them caps are the bollax ive had em made with bho, was fucking strong lol is cool as to just have to pop a pill and be stoned 20mins later.

dosage is key tho.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope these dont knock me out lol ... i want to be able to take one when i get up and then just be chilled... then top up with more or a smoke later in day


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 12, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I hope these dont knock me out lol ... i want to be able to take one when i get up and then just be chilled... then top up with more or a smoke later in day


ive had a couple of batch's, first was a nice buzz but a tad mild after a day on them say 2-4 caps nxt day i was taking 6-8 for the same buzz, then another batch i thought i would double drop because of the first but ended up really fucking stoned with the giggles n all sorts.

dosage is hard, ive not made em but done enough butter n cakes in me time and seems dosage is just hard to get right weather caps or cake.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 12, 2015)

Im trying to find a good dose for non smokers aswell as my bests mates mrs just been diagnosed with cancer .... shes intrrested in caps but doesnt want the high so im gonna be looking for high cbd strains


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Im trying to find a good dose for non smokers aswell as my bests mates mrs just been diagnosed with cancer .... shes intrrested in caps but doesnt want the high so im gonna be looking for high cbd strains


don't go for that high cbd bollax, the stuff that causes cell apoptosis in cancer is the same shit that gets u high imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

Ffs, wedding in Poland sooner than I thought, by at least a month the Mrs tells me.

So I've got to set the Jack Frost and Afghan Kush off 12/12 now or else they won't be done in time.

Bugger all veg on em, the Kush are stretchy on the bottom.
Couple of oz a pop I reckon.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 28 years, totally respect that mate hope i manage the same with this one, been 7 years now


Just got to have a bit of Ying to balance the Yang now & again m8


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> don't go for that high cbd bollax, the stuff that causes cell apoptosis in cancer is the same shit that gets u high imo


High cbd with a well balanced thc is good for pain. Here in the States I've seen the cbd strains work some magic. It doesn't have to be zero thc, a good 1/1 ratio will help with cancer's effects and seizures , especially if the person doesn't like getting high. Sorry, I don't mean to intrude but the cbd effects are not just bs. And it will help out Robbie's Mrs.


----------



## makka (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning fuckers


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Moaning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesus, I had a weed cookie about 8 and slept til 6 am don't remember going to bed haha.

mixing bho into your coconut fat is the future. Especially for caps.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2015)

Season 5 episode 1-4 it out online
.game of thrones that is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

I reckon I've waited long enough to wait a bit more for HD. that and I need to watch the last few again to know what the fucks going on...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ffs, wedding in Poland sooner than I thought, by at least a month the Mrs tells me.
> 
> So I've got to set the Jack Frost and Afghan Kush off 12/12 now or else they won't be done in time.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha I've to go as swell for a wedding..she's not getting married to an Irish lad is she?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

Morning


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Need advice on these bulbs ive just put in for flower please , I've read loads on using specific spectrum bulbs individualy ,but some say great some say no, so should I carry on with duel spec or put these in ?, tried em last night, they run much cooler.
Should I just stick to my duel spec 400 & 600w ??????


----------



## makka (Apr 13, 2015)

Just wrote something then deleted like a tit lol red hps give me better yield then the dual spec but dual spec gave me less stretch I'm flower imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

makka said:


> Just wrote something then deleted like a tit lol red hps give me better yield then the dual spec but dual spec gave me less stretch I'm flower imo


I've read much about just using the red spec bulbs in flower Makka, some say less resin production & smaller yields ect , fuck knows, just have to try it I suppose.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Yorkie ????


----------



## makka (Apr 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I've read much about just using the red spec bulbs in flower Makka, some say less resin production & smaller yields ect , fuck knows, just have to try it I suppose.


Ye just gotta try mate tbh
And i did have a few variables when switched bulb tbh but I can Defo say they don't stretch as much I seen grow after grow same thing I think it's something to do with the blue spectrum
Shit I even read something about red nm light during lights out in flower this also ment to improve yield/thc but like u say wisdom just gotta try it.

I found best way I can vouch for for thc production is dropping your humidity 20 for last
2 weeks I tried both ways with n without n with low hum always have more thc


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

I use any lights lol , duel spec or red ...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> I use any lights lol , duel spec or red ...


Lol, I've always just used duel spec Rob, but I think Z said he was getting better results with red hps in flower


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Is there no one out of work anymore ? , c'mon , I've got itchy bulbs !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Alright wisdom everyone ignoring I Yeh? Wankers ain't they haha I'd say use your dual spec mate the son t's are good bulbs man and I think dual specs usually give better frost production and overall potency where red specs I think give a slightly bigger yield I'm not 100% on that tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3394407
> Need advice on these bulbs ive just put in for flower please , I've read loads on using specific spectrum bulbs individualy ,but some say great some say no, so should I carry on with duel spec or put these in ?, tried em last night, they run much cooler.
> Should I just stick to my duel spec 400 & 600w ??????





WisdomFarmer said:


> Yorkie ????


Personally mate I throw the cheapest HPS I can find in (generic Son-T), I'm on Lumii branded ones at the moment I got a couple of weeks back @ £12 a pop.

Technically all bulbs are dual spec, some may have an enhanced blue output but it's negligible to be honest and is mostly a marketing gimmick for the hydro industry.

I don't think it makes the slightest bit of difference if you use marketed dual-spec or regular hps in a small grow.

Getting other variables like PH and EC spot on for the strain your growing will make a shit load more difference imo than the very small wavelength differences in bulbs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahaha I've to go as swell for a wedding..she's not getting married to an Irish lad is she?


No they're both Polish.

The bride is our lass's cousin.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks lads, I will try these 2 new bulbs this grow & see how it goes I guess .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Should be getting my refund for that ballast 2morro proper taking the piss....but I'm saving till i crop and getting me a gavita


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Could get 4 regular 600s for the price of a Gavita.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

The LEP units are interesting though.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

They're the best on the market simples ....And them double ended bulbs look the bollocks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't know whether to just get a ballast or go for the whole hog tho...gonna have to do some research


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

Ffs ghetto ... talking bout double enders before the watershed  lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeh they don't cost that much for nothing same as owt


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol 

Capsules where abit shit , took 2 and was mellow for a few hours, ill double the dose next time n try again  
At least its a good starting point 

I need to order some new bulbs soon i just order what ever is cheapest on ebay or amazon lol ....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

They're not 400% better than a standard 600 though.

4 x 600's would destroy a single Gavita all day long.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Why buy cheap bulbs they're shit man I've used cheapos and you can see the difference big time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuck off I ain't gonna fit 4 600's in a 1.2 tent am I ffs


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

Cheap bulbs work fine


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

Skunk91 ... starting to show orange


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 13, 2015)

I like my bulbs like i like my women , cheap and not too bright !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

lol cheap enough to pick another up easy when they blow a fit


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Should be getting my refund for that ballast 2morro proper taking the piss....but I'm saving till i crop and getting me a gavita


looks like tropical midday with mine at 1150 and 24 inches away but its a nice 23 c in there so heats not an issue with nite growing an external air, the bulbs are made of quartz glass and very clear, the quality of this kit is undoubtable, just change the bulb and reflector yearly and laugh at your bigger yield, it penetrates lower too so grows the whole plant nuggy even the lower 3rd, I wont go back to 600w for flowering after seeing what this does and its way brighter than a standard 1000w hps u cant believe theyre the same power tbh, imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not worried about cost of bulbs, I was just wondering about using hps dedicated spectrum ones in flower


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

@The Yorkshireman ur the nuts my plants are coming good now thanks m8 tips are rolled a bit but think thats cos i upped the fed but ill drop it bk down a tad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Why buy cheap bulbs they're shit man I've used cheapos and you can see the difference big time


Cheap bulbs because unless you're buying from Phillips, Osram or Sylvania for example and getting slightly better quality control at £35-£40 a bulb then they're all the same generics made from the original Phillips Son-T/Nav-T patents.

Nearly all commercial bulbs in UK grow shops are exactly the same, made in exactly the same factory's and etched/boxed with marketing brands all owned by the same people.

Sunmaster.
Sunblaster.
Lumii.
PowerPlant.
Black Orchid.
Sun Lush.
Omega.
Eurolux.

All exactly the same and paying up to 400% more from an original manufacturer doesn't get a bulb that puts out 400% more lumens (both the same 90.000-95.000) or lasts 4x longer (they both last about the same time) so it's pointless paying the thick end of £40 for something I can get for £10-£12.

Straight from the Chinese factory in boxes of 100 they're about £9 each with custom branding, if you buy shit loads they can be had for £4 each.

When you say you can see the difference between a cheap bulb and a proper one what 'difference' you can see is the slight wavelength output variation of each bulb.




Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck off I ain't gonna fit 4 600's in a 1.2 tent am I ffs



Lol, get a bigger tent ffs!

You'd get 2 x 600's in a 1.2, 3 at a push.

But to be honest how much weed do you realistically think you're gonna get out of a 1.2m tent to justify spending around £400 on a Gavita?




No offence mate but ignoring proper nutrition yet shelling out on expensive professional equipment expecting to get big yields of top shelf gear just seems ridiculous to me.

It's like the Yank mentality of building cars, can't do quality so just throw loads of power at it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @The Yorkshireman ur the nuts my plants are coming good now thanks m8 tips are rolled a bit but think thats cos i upped the fed but ill drop it bk down a tad


Good to hear it mate............


If you Chuck some photo's up I'll have a look.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

That take u all 2 hours to come up with that rammel yeh??? Haha proper jobs worth


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That take u all 2 hours to come up with that rammel yeh??? Haha proper jobs worth


No mate, 2 mins as I typed it off the top of my head.

I've been in the loft swapping the 400w MH over the veggers for a 600w HPS and then mopping out the flowering tent.

You asked me a fucking question so I answered it legitimately.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never asked any fucker anything lol I just stated I'm gonna save for a gavita don't see what the BIG DEAL is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Why buy cheap bulbs they're shit man I've used cheapos and you can see the difference big time



^^^^^^^^ So that's not a fucking question then?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

3 weeks since going into 36 hours dark


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

that indica is a little beast 2ft by 2ft lol been in veg 8 and half weeks the ssh been in veg just over 7 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

No it was a statement your clutching at straws now just face it you want to piss on my bonfire for some reason I don't know what...no your flicking thru pages to try and find me asking a question which u can't find so u come out with that lmao fuck off man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm out this threads fucking wank


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No it was a statement your clutching at straws now just face it you want to piss on my bonfire for some reason I don't know what...no your flicking thru pages to try and find me asking a question which u can't find so u come out with that lmao fuck off man


Using the word 'why' as an adverb at the beginning of a sentence makes that sentence a question mate.

Maybe you need to go back to school and learn how to speak English.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

not sure whether to alphabetise my dvd's or watch the toon get smashed off Liverpool.....

Being on the wagon is shite.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 3 weeks since going into 36 hours darkView attachment 3394586 View attachment 3394586 View attachment 3394587 View attachment 3394589 View attachment 3394591 View attachment 3394592 View attachment 3394593 View attachment 3394595 View attachment 3394597



how many plants is that and what size tent m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

What a bell end you really are yorkshireman your never wrong are you...go back to school and learn English lmao u wanna go back to school andpick fights in the pplayground you TWAT no wonder everyone thinks your a bell end


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That take u all 2 hours to come up with that rammel yeh??? Haha proper jobs worth


I swear hes on the rag


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

cheap bulbs and wonders why his exo scrog is pissing pistils at 11 weeks, its not the genes man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure whether to alphabetise my dvd's or watch the toon get smashed off Liverpool.....
> 
> Being on the wagon is shite.


you could line up the tins in the cupboard mate sobriety isn't all dull lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Its like he only comes on here for an argument....I mean I'm not in the best of moods today buy I didn't just jump in on peoples arses did I lol ....or is that a question I ain't got a clue better go back to school lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What a bell end you really are yorkshireman your never wrong are you...go back to school and learn English lmao u wanna go back to school andpick fights in the pplayground you TWAT no wonder everyone thinks your a bell end


I'm not picking a fight.

First off the statement of facts from me concerning cheap bulbs was exactly that, a statement of facts.

Secondly I'm genuinely interested in the logic behind purchasing a Gavita given the scenario, it seems though that you've got all butt hurt about it because you are unable to rationalise it without confirming my assertion.

If not you'd be having an adult conversation about it rather than calling me a twat and running off cos I won't blow smoke up your arse.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ohh ive got the popcorn  bitch fight time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Blah blah blah....talking shit again I ain't gotta explain shit to you or anyone I think it goes without saying why someone would want an upgrade...and I called u a twat because you are being one


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

thing with yorkie is he likes pissing on peoples bonfires and its so fukin hilarious really cos he does it to nearly everyone, ghet, baz, me, all mates all regulars but when Rambo brings up his cuntishness its like sorry dad didn't mean it, dont say bad words to me lol, too right imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Blah blah blah....talking shit again I ain't gotta explain shit to you or anyone I think it goes without saying why someone would want an upgrade...and I called u a twat because you are being one


car theif with L plates lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cheap bulbs and wonders why his exo scrog is pissing pistils at 11 weeks, its not the genes man


Like the price of a bulb makes plants finish quicker than is genetically possible?

Rotflmfao,the pure lack of logic there is fucking astounding!

I've just taken a tent full of top shelf Exo/Psycho to 13 weeks and the Psycho needed longer.

Neither has ever seen being a fucking 8 week strain, It's purely the genetics and better capabilities of the grower.

If you're Exo/Psycho look like they're done at 8 weeks then you're deluded, it's not the genes man.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lool thank fuck someone's put a smile on my face man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

its the only way this thread should be much funnier than it is but some hold grudges, cant take a joke, take themselves way to serious than they should


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Like the price of a bulb makes plants finish quicker than is genetically possible?
> 
> Rotflmfao,the pure lack of logic there is fucking astounding!
> 
> ...


9 weeks exo is finished to fuck with fat waxy golden hued nugs, 13 weeks my arse


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Know what u mean I come on here for a bit of escape lol and just a general chat and a laugh


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

all together 14 mate its 2 tents a 2mx2mx2m and a 1mx1mx2m attached to the front 600w hps for every 1x1x2 m space i had 12 that was vegged for 3 weeks and i decided to throw 2 moms in that had been growing almost 2 months a ssh and a dinafem cheese mom the other 12 was 8 cheese and 4 ssh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

ah right i got 5 in a 1.2 starting to regret it already lol 4ssh and a ice dream (ice x ww) its starting to take over now tho 2ft x 2ft lol 8 and half week veg


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thing with yorkie is he likes pissing on peoples bonfires and its so fukin hilarious really cos he does it to nearly everyone, ghet, baz, me, all mates all regulars but when Rambo brings up his cuntishness its like sorry dad didn't mean it, dont say bad words to me lol, too right imo



You stepped into this thread chatting shit under a different name and to anybody who pays attention you fail to keep your lies consistent on a daily basis and fuck up your story's quite regularly, you must be proper daft if you think nobody notices.


I bow down to no man and Rambo is no exception, I didn't apologise for anything so don't make out I kiss the man's arse.

I don't see the point in falling out with him over my blown out of proportion comment towards you.


I put my money where my mouth is whenever challenged objectively, you however conveniently have to ask permission from the Mrs.

A good way to shift the blame when somebody throws you a "pictures or it didn't happen".

A these things that you claim yet can't/won't prove.

Fucking Billy Bullshit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 9 weeks exo is finished to fuck with fat waxy golden hued nugs, 13 weeks my arse


And I'm the only person who's taken Exo past 9 weeks and it still produce am I?

Lmao, you're proper deluded mate!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fck me lads must be that time of the month ... here got yas a pressie


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

i think we all need to have a joint and chill the fuck out its all just opinions


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

any one waitting to watch the game of thrones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

just hit my bong n temple of dooms on the roger mellie. I'm sorted.

and zeddd I've taken the labels off the tins. Keeps the missus on her toes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just hit my bong n temple of dooms on the roger mellie. I'm sorted.
> 
> and zeddd I've taken the labels off the tins. Keeps the missus on her toes.


Newcastle lookin good man  ha lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've taken the labels off the tins. Keeps the missus on her toes.


"I'll have baked beans pet"

"Ffs give me 10 mins while I listen to the shake on a few then eh"

..........


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

ive been unable to reply and seems my pics are uploading sum twice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

lasted a whole 9 minutes afore sterling scored.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lasted a whole 9 minutes afore sterling scored.


Good goal but that was deffo a peno for newcas not givin


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right i got 5 in a 1.2 starting to regret it already lol 4ssh and a ice dream (ice x ww) its starting to take over now tho 2ft x 2ft lol 8 and half week veg


tbh cannopy quite nice and all 12 mixed up get moved daily only just started to see the ssh rising above got a vid uploading with an old pair of sunmaster glasses as a lens vids alot clearer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Good goal but that was deffo a peno for newcas not givin


not had one given in 57 games. That's cos you've to be in their box with the ball!


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 9 weeks exo is finished to fuck with fat waxy golden hued nugs, 13 weeks my arse


pics zedd speak a million words


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> pics zedd speak a million words


Product speaks better than pics


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Product speaks better than pics


not got no product here mate so pics speak better here than product not consumed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Product speaks better than pics


So while you mention it Irish what was that 13 week Psycho like in your opinion?

I know the quality visibly knocked spots of the Lemon it was sat next to.

I've yet to see a 9 week come anywhere close, 10 weeks or less Psycho does absolutely nothing for me personally.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> tbh cannopy quite nice and all 12 mixed up get moved daily only just started to see the ssh rising above got a vid uploading with an old pair of sunmaster glasses as a lens vids alot clearer



how tall was ur last grow of ssh mine seemed to be small about 3ft with 6weeks veg still got just over 15oz of the 4 tho


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> how tall was ur last grow of ssh mine seemed to be small about 3ft with 6weeks veg still got just over 15oz of the 4 tho


first time with the ssh mate last one was all cheese 54 oz off 13 plants but i like the ssh and decided to chuck sum in and so far i really like the way they growing really bushy and no stretch really to what i expected


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

yeah i would have to agree with yman there i did blow his silly post out of proportion cause as per i was pissed up and basically was trying to prevent it becoming what it is but in turn it seems i pretty much started it lmao

o well crack on, i carnt be arsed been smoking too much weed i thinks recently makes me go fucking mad, can feel the bugs in me ears lol

carnt find that leaked games of thrones anywhere either? or that new stacy dooley doc?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So while you mention it Irish what was that 13 week Psycho like in your opinion?
> 
> I know the quality visibly knocked spots of the Lemon it was sat next to.
> 
> I've yet to see a 9 week come anywhere close, 10 weeks or less Psycho does absolutely nothing for me personally.


Dnt drag me into this shit man  but if u want my honest opinion pure shit  ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

ah right yeh that ssh was a lovely smoke im looking at building a room in my shed it will be 1,2 x 1.8 so i can have 6 in sted of 4


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right yeh that ssh was a lovely smoke im looking at building a room in my shed it will be 1,2 x 1.8 so i can have 6 in sted of 4


what size pots u have the ssh in ?
15 oz off 4 iss nice imo i wud be happy with that


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i would have to agree with yman there i did blow his silly post out of proportion cause as per i was pissed up and basically was trying to prevent it becoming what it is but in turn it seems i pretty much started it lmao
> 
> o well crack on, i carnt be arsed been smoking too much weed i thinks recently makes me go fucking mad, can feel the bugs in me ears lol
> 
> carnt find that leaked games of thrones anywhere either? or that new stacy dooley doc?


Hey man orderd that of meerkovo cant wait to fckn try it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> carnt find that leaked games of thrones anywhere either? or that new stacy dooley doc?


The Meth in Mexico Stacey Dooley doc from last week is on BBC3 catchup mate.

The new one Ecstasy wars should be on BBC3 tonight or tomorrow at 21:00 I think.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> carnt find that leaked games of thrones anywhere either? or that new stacy dooley doc?


the new one just about to start m8 on sky atlantic


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

It's all goin on in here ain't it lol!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's all goin on in here ain't it lol!


Fckn handbags man no balls on any of em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt drag me into this shit man  but if u want my honest opinion pure shit  ha



Lol, funny fucker........


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Skint on ch 4 look pretty good lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey man orderd that of meerkovo cant wait to fckn try it


you lucky bastard! thats spose to be the rocket mate, he's kept his rep up on the back of quality sniff for quite a few years and markets now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Iplayer link for last week's Rambo.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05ql36v/stacey-dooley-investigates-series-6-1-meth-and-madness-in-mexico


The new one is on tomorrow night, I've just checked.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its like he only comes on here for an argument....I mean I'm not in the best of moods today buy I didn't just jump in on peoples arses did I lol ....or is that a question I ain't got a clue better go back to school lmao


I know what you mean...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Meth in Mexico Stacey Dooley doc from last week is on BBC3 catchup mate.
> 
> The new one Ecstasy wars should be on BBC3 tonight or tomorrow at 21:00 I think.


i couldnt find it youtube thought it would be there, thats where i watched all her other docs i do like her shes good at her job, and pretty fuckable imo lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you lucky bastard! thats spose to be the rocket mate, he's kept his rep up on the back of quality sniff for quite a few years and markets now.


Yea man cant wait to giv it a bash been a while since ive had a sniff


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Like the price of a bulb makes plants finish quicker than is genetically possible?
> 
> Rotflmfao,the pure lack of logic there is fucking astounding!
> 
> ...


Is it sativa dominant? That's a lot of weeks.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Iplayer link for last week's Rambo.
> 
> im watcking it now on bbc catch up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

maken meth in his shed lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I know what you mean...


Give your head a shake silly sod.

You get grief cos you've trolled the shit out of the thread for years, get to fuck commenting on my demeanour!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it sativa dominant? That's a lot of weeks.


Nobody knows because it's a clone of unknown origin.

I personally think it's got a good chunk of haze in it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> maken meth in his shed lol



Wait till you see the part where the copper cuts open a pile of sacks full that weigh about a ton.

Just sat there in the jungle, a ton of meth!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man cant wait to giv it a bash been a while since ive had a sniff


mate his gear is spose to be really good pretty much the best UK coke dn vendor for many a year, if its anything like the good shit which i should imagine it is that i can get for similar price then your in for a real treat especially if you not had a sniff in ages either.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Wait till you see the part where the copper cuts open a pile of sacks full that weigh about a ton.
> 
> Just sat there in the jungle, a ton of meth!


yeh just seen that bit m8 lol fucking mental


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've had sniff and molly of meerkovo and both were the bullocks man the molly was almost crystal clear


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate his gear is spose to be really good pretty much the best UK coke dn vendor for many a year, if its anything like the good shit which i should imagine it is that i can get for similar price then your in for a real treat especially if you not had a sniff in ages either.


Already told the missus if it cms thursday i aint goin work friday


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good man haha how much did u order? Double helix is back on with his DMT just hope h stays around for a while man


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Good man haha how much did u order? Double helix is back on with his DMT just hope h stays around for a while man


did you not end up getting that D order then mate?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Good man haha how much did u order? Double helix is back on with his DMT just hope h stays around for a while man


Just a g man im no tony montanna


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

No man he canceled it he said he got ripped on evo so he shutting shop did a search the other night and he's back on but FE only good feedback like but still a bit risky....I bough that hash instead And a gram of durbs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

toon away fans: "You're nothing special we lose every week."

bad crack that like.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No man he canceled it he said he got ripped on evo so he shutting shop did a search the other night and he's back on but FE only good feedback like but still a bit risky....I bough that hash instead And a gram of durbs lol


cunt, i had a dodgy one last week ordered a half g of sniff from UKwhite was pissed when i ordered it and it was just coin i had spare from ordering a load of ket for a mate but anyway i ordered it the thurs before the easter bank hols not thinking, by the following weds the cunt still hadnt changed the status of the order???

after a few days of not changing the status of a order, the buyer is then given the option to cancel it, thats what i did then cashed the coins out.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> toon away fans: "You're nothing special we lose every week."
> 
> bad crack that like.


Funny tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

oh aye. Its laughable. I reckon were going down.

@rambo same thing happened to me with a load of Gary abblets last week. Handy option after 3 days. Sloppy way to do biz


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeh its gone a lil bit fishy ain't it he gave me my coins strait back no messing so he seems legit.....its mad his much sniff n green is on there now a lot FE as well


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its gone a lil bit fishy ain't it he gave me my coins strait back no messing so he seems legit.....its mad his much sniff n green is on there now a lot FE as well


most vendors worth buying from are fe only nowdays, there are still a few who will do escrow but not many that have been around for while.

all the new vendors was bound to happen when evo done the off.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh aye. Its laughable. I reckon were going down.
> 
> @rambo same thing happened to me with a load of Gary abblets last week. Handy option after 3 days. Sloppy way to do biz


yeah mate deffo sloppy, did you end up getting them red up's ok?

im feeling like a slip of the wagon, been boozing n smoking but no hard for a lil while, plus i just got a shitload well 280 anyway 7.5mg zoppie's so getting to sleep shouldnt be a prob for a bit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

@Don, I've a stag do over ur way in the middle of May. Any chance on sorta a bitta smoke out, obviously just point me in the right direction like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

After me schooling him on the characteristics of proper sniff over the course of a week my pal got stung with some pub food for £100 a gram the other day.

He had it in his possession for at least 3 days before the planned event, trying harder and harder to squash a lump between his fingers with no joy.

Refusing to unwrap it and have a closer inspection beforehand, he text me from the event saying it was crap after he'd had a couple of bumps and a drink.

Fucking laughed my cock off I did, he woke up the next day unable to sneeze without busting a blood vessel in his face.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh aye. Its laughable. I reckon were going down.
> 
> @rambo same thing happened to me with a load of Gary abblets last week. Handy option after 3 days. Sloppy way to do biz


Nah i cant see em goin dwn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

ay


newuserlol said:


> yeah mate deffo sloppy, did you end up getting them red up's ok?
> 
> im feeling like a slip of the wagon, been boozing n smoking but no hard for a lil while, plus i just got a shitload well 280 anyway 7.5mg zoppie's so getting to sleep shouldnt be a prob for a bit lol


 still waiting on em coming through should be any day. I'll likely have a one at weekend. I've had the odd beer just not sessioned for a day like normal.

cant do the zoppas ne more. Made me snooker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @Don, I've a stag do over ur way in the middle of May. Any chance on sorta a bitta smoke out, obviously just point me in the right direction like


aye no bother just giz plenty warning. I.e remind me hahah owt you need lad


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

@The Yorkshireman did u look at them photos dude lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @The Yorkshireman did u look at them photos dude lol


Do you see the time ?? Fck off


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

the photos was put up hours ago


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye no bother just giz plenty warning. I.e remind me hahah owt you need lad


Sound m8, just be a bit of smoke to tide me the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah i cant see em goin dwn


nowt set in stone man.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sound m8, just be a bit of smoke to tide me the weekend


U and a stag party u mean ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nowt set in stone man.


Id say from sunderland dwn pick 3 out of them to go dwn


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @The Yorkshireman did u look at them photos dude lol


Sorry man, yeah I did they look a lot better.

The latter few pics (plants with thinner leaves) still need a bit more though as they've still got harsh purple stripes near the stem tops. A little less Nitrogen will stop that clawing that's about to start too.

You could look at the environment too, some leaves are pointing down stiff but not N claw, it's a sign of heat stress so either your space is too warm/light too close/plants need more water or the humidity is too low.

Mine are doing the same because my humidity is too low as I'm taking in fresh air from outside , I've been counteracting it by watering more and misting the shit out them twice a day.

They're coming round.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U and a stag party u mean ..


No m8, fuck them lol. Bit of smoke for me and I'm ready to rock lol, I'm sure there be a lot more stuff taken but it's no. 1 for starters lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

i got fresh air from out side aswell they have only had 2 waterings due one tomorrow humidity is about 40-50% i got a few bows of water in the tent ill lift the light up a tad more


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Do you see the time ?? Fck off


Soz, it completely slipped my mind. Lol

I didn't pay attention and the new lad doesn't know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

2 litres a pop on the daily these fuckers.......


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

fuck me u watering tress


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

ur tips and the upturned teeth same as mine that ya ssh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's my deep blue x sour kush just stepping into its 5th week starting to get a bit of a cheese smell to it now


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

fucking el ghet you in the grow room rubbing rizla's over them buds again??? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

And herez the JD 1 at about 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

what sort of camera u use for that sort of pic


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And herez the JD 1 at about 6 1/2 weeks View attachment 3394766View attachment 3394767 View attachment 3394768 View attachment 3394769 View attachment 3394770 View attachment 3394771


that jd looks niiice mate, looks like a decent yielder too.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

TE="newuserlol, post: 11502573, member: 328307"]fucking el ghet you in the grow room rubbing rizla's over them buds again??? lol[/QUOTE]

Lol ya cheeky cunt no I haven't actually she ain't as frosty as the rest And smell isn't really potent but its getting better the nugs tho are rock solid mate if its not a nice smoke I'm gonna blast it all


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what sort of camera u use for that sort of pic


Polaroid do we hav to teach u everythin ..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Top ones in a 11 litre pot 3/4 full bottom pic is in a 18 litre pot both Jakes dream the thin stalked one is the one if just thrown pics up of


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol just my phone pomps some reason it wasn't focusing properly must of took hundred pics lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Polaroid do we hav to teach u everythin ..


something would be nice


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

a lil scooby snack before bed lol

nice fat content to the steak, is fake wagyu lol i say fake cause they just imported a load of jap wagyu spunk n done there cows up with it, spose thats where the grades of wagyu come in i.e A5 etc, was a nice lil munch tho n tasty as fook.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> something would be nice


Steady on, I've just taught you about purple stripes and PH.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fuckin ell if I had that before bed I'd wake up with a bad case of the ode eggy burps Lol....I'm still jealous as fuck tho I'm gonna have to get friendly with my local asda butcher


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> a lil scooby snack before bed lol
> 
> nice fat content to the steak, is fake wagyu lol i say fake cause they just imported a load of jap wagyu spunk n done there cows up with it, spose thats where the grades of wagyu come in i.e A5 etc, was a nice lil munch tho n tasty as fook.


How would I go about finding which grade is used in a product?

Those Aldi burgers for example just said 'made from Australian Wagyu'.

Is there something on the packet maybe I should be looking for?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2015)

only joken m8 ive learnt quite a lot from this site


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuckin ell if I had that before bed I'd wake up with a bad case of the ode eggy burps Lol....I'm still jealous as fuck tho I'm gonna have to get friendly with my local asda butcher


mate to maintain this level of fatness i have going on right now takes some fucking working on! 

ill munch a couple of ranititdine 150mg before bed, heavy indigestion tabs from the docs no eggy burps for me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How would I go about finding which grade is used in a product?
> 
> Those Aldi burgers for example just said 'made from Australian Wagyu'.
> 
> Is there something on the packet maybe I should be looking for?


tbh yman i have no fucking idea lol that in the pic is 26quid a kg from asda the imported stuff is like 150-200 a kg from selfidges n harrods etc, i had heard about wagyu beef yrs ago but thought it was just a jap/expensive thing, then me butcher friend said about it and i was all over it, as you know yaself its a much nicer cut of steak.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Haha Bellys gonna get yaaaaaaaa....I got me some tabs off the quack for my dodgy burps as well not had any for a while now tho trying to look after myself its hard when your a stoner tho int it


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Bellys gonna get yaaaaaaaa....I got me some tabs off the quack for my dodgy burps as well not had any for a while now tho trying to look after myself its hard when your a stoner tho int it


its got me ghet lol i need to sort it out or else ill have bigger titts than most the birds all summer lol

i know what ya mean tho, i dont smoke heavy that often tbh mate, i refuse to buy it so apart from me and me mates grows or swaps,loans etc i dont smoke it, but once i got a load of me own i cane it, this last couple of wks have been a blur i carnt remember shit, will not speak to anyone for hours sometimes when stoned, i proper withdraw into meself when on the smoke heavy.

im more fun on the crack lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lmao sniff booze n weed is my special combo...crack makes me funny I have to do it by myself and everything lool....I last had a bit last crop...I've told myself no more tho its not good for my head man I shouldn't have sniff but hey that's alright Aint it


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao sniff booze n weed is my special combo...crack makes me funny I have to do it by myself and everything lool....I last had a bit last crop...I've told myself no more tho its not good for my head man I shouldn't have sniff but hey that's alright Aint it


sniff,booze n shitloads of benzo's is my combo (maybe a pipe or 3 on top) lol, and i fucking love it when im on the combo, just every other fucker that has the problem when im on that combo it aint me! honest guv lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hahaha Yeh its everyfucker else, I like it mate...benzos always liven the party up don't they...not been out for ages man going out for may day tho I'm gonna get fookin messy man jaw all over the show dancing feet out the lot


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha Yeh its everyfucker else, I like it mate...benzos always liven the party up don't they...not been out for ages man going out for may day tho I'm gonna get fookin messy man jaw all over the show dancing feet out the lot


i stopped going ''out'' years ago mate, i carnt be arsed with it anymore dressing up to take ya drugs in a shitty environment which takes half the buzz away, and half the time you gotta share cause ya in party mode FUCK that lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Haha know what u mean I don't enjoy it like I used to just I got folk moanin at me all the time to go out.calling me old n that the wankers lol tbh I don't really wanna go but hey it might be a good crack like be better if I took a couple of dominoes wimme haha


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha know what u mean I don't enjoy it like I used to just I got folk moanin at me all the time to go out.calling me old n that the wankers lol tbh I don't really wanna go but hey it might be a good crack like be better if I took a couple of dominoes wimme haha


couple of domino's and you no your having a good time lol could have a good time listening to ya watch tick on them fuckers lol

you are too old ghet and just accept it mate lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lool fuck off nah I think your right tho I hate paying an arm n a leg to feel like shit in the morning and most probs blow chunks at some point lol....them doms are wicked Aint they I had a great time stretching out on me bed its never felt so soft and fluffy was like I was on a cloud or something haha rubbin me sen all over


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool fuck off nah I think your right tho I hate paying an arm n a leg to feel like shit in the morning and most probs blow chunks at some point lol....them doms are wicked Aint they I had a great time stretching out on me bed its never felt so soft and fluffy was like I was on a cloud or something haha rubbin me sen all over


lolol 

made me wana search for that liveleak vid of that bloke stretching in the pub lol i no what ya mean tho mate, they where a lovely pill, theres still a few knocking about the dn now, UK vendors who obvs brought a lot, petch has had them ages.

im off tho geezer, get me snooze on, make shore ur up in the morning for the post.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh don't u worry man I'll be up at the crack a dawn for that fucker mate I'm gaggin Lol

I wouldn't mind one theyre bostin pills man I want a blast off on the DMT first tho I need it for a mind cleanse 

Night geez ceeeeeeebeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush

AKA _*Sweet n' Sour *@ 21 days 12/12 under 1200w HPS.

10L coco airpot's, carbon filtered water, custom synthetic feeding regime.

Group shot.


Straight up 'Sherbet Lemon' this one.
If it lives up to the current hype we'll be seeing a lot more of it.


The dark purple from go.


The runty one that can't make up it's mind which way it wants to go yet.


And the Kushy one that's just starting to show some pink.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And herez the JD 1 at about 6 1/2 weeks View attachment 3394766View attachment 3394767 View attachment 3394768 View attachment 3394769 View attachment 3394770 View attachment 3394771


looking very nice mate indeed 
mouth watering


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

at yman those plants look hungry for that stage of development anyouve had to snip a leaf or two to keep the photo green, leaves should be deepr green and shiney by now not lime green and papery but nice clean grow room as always


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

They do look a bit hungry, look canny decent to me though. structure is there. I reckon the tall dark n handsome one will be the winner but see what you make of the lemon sherrrrberrrt one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

These have been vegging for about a month now. under 200 watts of t5.. The two on each edge in the 3 gallon/smaller pots are candyland.. The one that looks different then the other 5 is a gods gift.. The 5 that look similar to one another are gorilla glue#4 I'm sure that makes no sense but it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## lerster (Apr 14, 2015)

New user lol nice avatar


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure whether to alphabetise my dvd's or watch the toon get smashed off Liverpool.....
> 
> Being on the wagon is shite.


Organise by genre or director


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

shoulda done. the game was abysmal. there's a boycott of the spurs game apparently they're organising a demo in the big park behind st james' I reckon it could be the best kick about the toon's seen for a long time.

I actually never watch DVD's anymore it's all on the HD.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i think we all need to have a joint and chill the fuck out its all just opinions


This is the uk thread well be fine in a day or so shits escalated like this before we're mates shit happens well get over it... We are all quite similar argumentative self ricious cunts with impulse issues... Amounts others lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one waitting to watch the game of thrones


Season 5 1-4 out already..online that is


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

ah right ill have to have a look for it cos nothing worse then watching 1 per week because i was a late starter with is i didnt start watching till s4 e3 so i watched all s1 in a day then all s2 the next ect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Product speaks better than pics


You've tasted both...what's better?..honestly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i would have to agree with yman there i did blow his silly post out of proportion cause as per i was pissed up and basically was trying to prevent it becoming what it is but in turn it seems i pretty much started it lmao
> 
> o well crack on, i carnt be arsed been smoking too much weed i thinks recently makes me go fucking mad, can feel the bugs in me ears lol
> 
> carnt find that leaked games of thrones anywhere either? or that new stacy dooley doc?


You want a link?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This is the uk thread well be fine in a day or so shits escalated like this before we're mates shit happens well get over it... We are all quite similar argumentative self ricious cunts with impulse issues... Amounts others lol


speak for yaself slipperboy. grudge wars it is lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

hwew u go my loves http://katproxy.com/usearch/game of thrones/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

finely gone out a brought a tassimo coffee make what a difference


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You've tasted both...what's better?..honestly


I dnt want any1 to get butthurt man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Already told the missus if it cms thursday i aint goin work friday


Damn u i want coke so fucking bad lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

my tor browser wont connect to the net


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> finely gone out a brought a tassimo coffee make what a difference


Ahh pompey i had 1 of them had to get rid and get a nesspresso machince difference is like mex brick to top shelf mmj


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> finely gone out a brought a tassimo coffee make what a difference


I like a good coffe, whats the lo on this machine of yours why so good? always trying to raise my coffee game


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

yeh man they do look better ffs i should have looked around a bit more


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

cos its better then the kettle dude and the fact i have have a costa coffee at home i got this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-TAS2002GB-Tassimo-Beverage-Machine/dp/B005UND9DC


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh pompey i had 1 of them had to get rid and get a nesspresso machince difference is like mex brick to top shelf mmj


I had one of them mate but got rid cos I was doing 20 caps a day was wired to fuk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

I've a de longun heh heh a de longhi too. Makes a cracking coffee.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've a de longun heh heh a de longhi too. Makes a cracking coffee.


I get my beans from Columbia like yourself pure Arabica do u then grind and add to the delongi?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man they do look better ffs i should have looked around a bit more


If u got purly for coffe nesprsso wins by a mile ... i hated wit the tassimo those shitty milk capsules


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

that I do. By hand. Or I did til I got a leccy grinder. The hand crank was a fucking chew on.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I had one of them mate but got rid cos I was doing 20 caps a day was wired to fuk


Yea man there fckn tasty alri


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i stopped going ''out'' years ago mate, i carnt be arsed with it anymore dressing up to take ya drugs in a shitty environment which takes half the buzz away, and half the time you gotta share cause ya in party mode FUCK that lol


Same i just don't like ppl being that close to me rubbing their sweaty arms off me sickens me.. N no1 is getting MY DRUGS LOL


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

this one will do till i get more money lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> speak for yaself slipperboy. grudge wars it is lmao


Fuck u wagon boy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> finely gone out a brought a tassimo coffee make what a difference


I order my beans online n grind myself into a French press fuck em gimmicks like apples product dependency I give it 8 months max n the little cup with the coffee blend yolks will double in price or some shit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I dnt want any1 to get butthurt man


You're alright for being from that part of the country


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeh I've one of them tassimo machines as well I don't even like coffee I've tried loads of different ones now and still hvnt found one I like....its all about the Yorkshire tea for me and the odd hot choccy here n there.....suns blazing down here today think its gonna be a warm one


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You're alright for being from that part of the country


U implien wer all wankers up here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I like a good coffe, whats the lo on this machine of yours why so good? always trying to raise my coffee game


It's shit you have to buy their brand of coffee best bet if u love coffee like myself is to join coffee sites online n get different blends each order till you find something u like...fucking love ordering different beans like tasting wine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U implien wer all wankers up here


Nail on the head not my fault it's my Areas opinion


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

I like big fat pink beans me self 


[email protected] said:


> I order my beans online n grind myself into a French press fuck em gimmicks like apples product dependency I give it 8 months max n the little cup with the coffee blend yolks will double in price or some shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeh the throbbing kind haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nail on the head not my fault it's my Areas opinion


Wath fck wud use potato farmers know dwn there ha  most of yas nvr even left ur own county


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I like big fat pink beans me self


I like flickin big fat pink beans


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wath fck wud use potato farmers know dwn there ha  most of yas nvr even left ur own county


I've traveled the world picking potatoes as I go. Tis a trade my friend the slipper bandit trade.. N slipper repair that we then steal n sell on for milliona


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

What type of Arabic coffee u like zeddd I suggest blue mountain (Jamaican coffee only from a certain region (I thought wrong a few other country's produce it but the Jamaicans know their coffee) flavour if u appreciate your coffee will make u want more check if u can get sample packs of different types


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

best place ive been is Malaysia went to kuala lumpur singapore kuching bintulu and miri


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've traveled the world picking potatoes as I go. Tis a trade my friend the slipper bandit trade.. N slipper repair that we then steal n sell on for milliona


Big money in the slipper game so


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Big money kid..u should walk a mile in my slippers.. Tough stuff but rewarding


----------



## makka (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Big money in the slipper game so


Ye I heard that to


----------



## makka (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Big money kid..u should walk a mile in my slippers.. Tough stuff but rewarding


Must be quality slippers then walking miles I'm them gonna get me some a them


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol them slips be the stuff of legends man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Big money kid..u should walk a mile in my slippers.. Tough stuff but rewarding


Tryn to walk a mile in anything that has holes in it wud be tough


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

makka said:


> Must be quality slippers then walking miles I'm them gonna get me some a them


The fck u mean u gettin sum did lax giv ya permission


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol them slips be the stuff of legends man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Do any of u lot put ur coins straight from where u buy em to agora or do u use a wallet thwn transfer?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Tryn to walk a mile in anything that has holes in it wud be tough


Well I'm size 12.5 doubt you'd be able to walk a mile in my man slippers loool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Tryn to walk a mile in anything that has holes in it wud be tough


Fucked ur mom for a mile felt like a mile anyways was a challenge


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2015)

The best coffee is TEA .... fucking gays ! We are british not poxy coffee loving yanks !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Told u alot before the holes are speed holes I walk faster I'm a busy man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do any of u lot put ur coins straight from where u buy em to agora or do u use a wallet thwn transfer?


Wallet then transfer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wallet then transfer


What wallet u using they've gotten all high tech


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well I'm size 12.5 doubt you'd be able to walk a mile in my man slippers loool


Ha ur feet are smaller than my dick  hate that man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What wallet u using they've gotten all high tech


Wen i get them i use a bitcoin atm then put to local bitcoin then transfer to agora


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucked ur mom for a mile felt like a mile anyways was a challenge


Id say most things are a fckn challenge for u man ive seen ya typein skills


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> at yman those plants look hungry for that stage of development anyouve had to snip a leaf or two to keep the photo green, leaves should be deepr green and shiney by now not lime green and papery but nice clean grow room as always


What you're seeing is a mixture of the HDR function on the Mrs 'HTC One' that I took the shots with, genetic colour and the big blue CFL bulb hanging behind my right shoulder.

I've snipped the edges of some leaves to stop the leaves growing out deformed around the necrotic patches (I do this regularly if you notice) after an early on (3 months ago) slight Magnesium deficiency (on 1 plant) that wasn't noticeable until it started to fix up (sometimes it's best to look at the leaves from underneath rather than from above to notice things so slight), early on Mag defs are part and parcel of coco growing, the severity is strain specific.

Not all plants should be deep green and shiney, that more often than not indicates an over abundance of Nitrogen.
It wouldn't be possible to get these plants like you describe at this stage without clawing and burning them (the purple is just starting to claw now).

In all fairness the kushy one could do with a bit but seen as I can make up custom feeds it's not something I'm worried about.


Thank's for your observations but I hardly need growing advice from Billy 'tied to the wife's apron strings' Bullshit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

Afternoon everybody else.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wen i get them i use a bitcoin atm then put to local bitcoin then transfer to agora


So u do transfer from the exchange yo agora lol thanks I'll do it today shit gets scrubbed before entering agora anyways


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> So u do transfer from the exchange yo agora lol thanks I'll do it today shit gets scrubbed before entering agora anyways


No i get them from an atm then transfer onto a wallet on localbit then over to ag


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

I ment personal wallet not the one that's on localbitcoins as one on ur phone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Wallet sorted requires pin n access code lol happy days


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

Art noon, every one feelin the love today ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Point I'm Trying to make is every transfer with localbitcoins goes to that wallet I'm paranoid so I transfer to another wallet on my phone then to agora.. That's what I meant sorry for any confusion the wallet on localbitcoins is iffy...small changes but ur coins get tossed around like a whore at a coke fest so hard to track


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Point I'm Trying to make is every transfer with localbitcoins goes to that wallet I'm paranoid so I transfer to another wallet on my phone then to agora.. That's what I meant sorry for any confusion the wallet on localbitcoins is iffy...small changes but ur coins get tossed around like a whore at a coke fest so hard to track


Yea i dnt buy anything of localbit just use it to transfer from the atm suppose i cud go strait from atm to ag but fck it


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Art noon, every one feelin the love today ?


Dnt know about the luv but


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

Wtf is happening to all the download sites ? How the fuck can I download tunes for the mrs now ? She's pestering me for latest NOW 1000, !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea i dnt buy anything of localbit just use it to transfer from the atm suppose i cud go strait from atm to ag but fck it


No ur right btc ain't anonymous all info is on the blockchain I just wanna make it harder for em lol but I'll just transfer from localbitcoins this time
.will save me funds n u not been busted 
...Yet lol
Jk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wtf is happening to all the download sites ? How the fuck can I download tunes for the mrs now ? She's pestering me for latest NOW 1000, !


Link i post few pages back for game of thrones should have music on it sownload u torrent


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

give this one a go m8 https://thepiratebay.mk/ get a few pop ups but just close them


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

i couldnt open that like it says sky has blocked it and i cant get tor to work


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Link i post few pages back for game of thrones should have music on it sownload u torrent


It just comes up with a court sumons notice m8 ! ????


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wtf is happening to all the download sites ? How the fuck can I download tunes for the mrs now ? She's pestering me for latest NOW 1000, !


Get onto agora and buy a spotify accout for about a fiver... sorted


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> give this one a go m8 https://thepiratebay.mk/ get a few pop ups but just close them


Cheers Pomps, that seems to work m8


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No ur right btc ain't anonymous all info is on the blockchain I just wanna make it harder for em lol but I'll just transfer from localbitcoins this time
> .will save me funds n u not been busted
> ...Yet lol
> Jk


Man they aint gonna try and bust me for buyn sum drugs for meself


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Get onto agora and buy a spotify accout for about a fiver... sorted


I'm too old,fucked & lazy to work that out I think m8 !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

Use a coin mixing service.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

On a side note, ide still fuck the hips off Madonna...again


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Use a coin mixing service.


Or just dnt give a shit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorted complicated wallet needs to initiate 12 verification codes followed by pin but sweet


irish4:20 said:


> Man they aint gonna try and bust me for buyn sum drugs for meself


Was a joke Irish loooool but for me I've family abroad I need to visit that's why I'm para


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Use a coin mixing service.


Agora is in cahoots with a tumbler so as they enter they are cleaned but I don't trust anyone so ill shake it up as much as possible... Costs more but fuck it......aparently they've a built in tumbler


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sorted complicated wallet needs to initiate 12 verification codes followed by pin but sweet
> 
> Was a joke Irish loooool but for me I've family abroad I need to visit that's why I'm para


Nah man they wont take ur passport ul be sent on fckn 6mnths probation doin piss test every week .. trust me i know


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Agora is in cahoots with a tumbler so as they enter they are cleaned but I don't trust anyone so ill shake it up as much as possible... Costs more but fuck it


The only thing i like shakin is a bitchs ass


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man they wont take ur passport ul be sent on fckn 6mnths probation doin piss test every week .. trust me i know


Family in America.. Drugs offense can't enter


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Family in America.. Drugs offense can't enter


U wnt get a drugs offense strait of


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> These have been vegging for about a month now. under 200 watts of t5.. The two on each edge in the 3 gallon/smaller pots are candyland.. The one that looks different then the other 5 is a gods gift.. The 5 that look similar to one another are gorilla glue#4 I'm sure that makes no sense but it doesn't really matter anyway. View attachment 3395106


they been vegging a month and are only that small fuckin ell mine veggin 3 weeks and the size dif is quite some


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

Mrs happy, downloading again, cheers fellas, said shed suck u off when she sees u .


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Family in America.. Drugs offense can't enter


In anyways ur misses wont let u leave the house so ur nvr goin to america ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Mrs happy, downloading again, cheers fellas, said shed suck u off when she sees u .


Well il be over during the summer so im holdin u to that  lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Mrs happy, downloading again, cheers fellas, said shed suck u off when she sees u .


im on my way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

how many can she fit in her mouth at once


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well il be over during the summer so im holdin u to that  lol





Pompeygrow said:


> im on my way


She's a waitin for ya .....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What you're seeing is a mixture of the HDR function on the Mrs 'HTC One' that I took the shots with, genetic colour and the big blue CFL bulb hanging behind my right shoulder.
> 
> I've snipped the edges of some leaves to stop the leaves growing out deformed around the necrotic patches (I do this regularly if you notice) after an early on (3 months ago) slight Magnesium deficiency (on 1 plant) that wasn't noticeable until it started to fix up (sometimes it's best to look at the leaves from underneath rather than from above to notice things so slight), early on Mag defs are part and parcel of coco growing, the severity is strain specific.
> 
> ...


oh lol its the phone causing defs now issit


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> how many can she fit in her mouth at once


Why ...how many u got ?,freak !


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> She's a waitin for ya .....
> View attachment 3395182


Lovely no teeth just my type


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Family in America.. Drugs offense can't enter


I'd heard loads of folks in same boat going from uk to fly out of dublin piece of pish. flights are an arm n a leg tho i'd hate to pay n get knocked back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

man had some nice in when i popped round


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man had some nice in when i popped round
> View attachment 3395195


Ooohhh cant wait for mine ta come


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

so much for the wagon... Least I'm not on the drink as well.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Good aul snoop 

A marijuana delivery service just secured a big investment… from Snoop Dogg via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/2047223


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Tidy little programme stops ppl stealing via NFC but best wallet I've found tbh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man had some nice in when i popped round
> View attachment 3395195



looks lush


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got 2 m8


And u think ur plants hav problems ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

each one ejaculate different times so i can go all night girls love it and no need for a butt plug


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> looks lush


half gone in 4 lines hahaha should see me off the wagon lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Tidy little programme stops ppl stealing via NFC but best wallet I've found tbh View attachment 3395225


I had Mycelium for ages until one day coins just vanished.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

makes me want some mouth watering it all seems like pub grub down here tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

I honestly can't get pub grub anymore even the 50 a half dropped off stuff is reasonably good


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> they been vegging a month and are only that small fuckin ell mine veggin 3 weeks and the size dif is quite some


Yea a month under 200 watt t5...maybe your light is stronger? Or maybe you should learn how to train your plants and try to understand the yield is determined by the spread of the canopy not hight of the plants. especially not ones that get tied down every time a dominant head rises...but who knows maybe mine are abnormally small, I'm just building my canopy I don't really care.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What you're seeing is a mixture of the HDR function on the Mrs 'HTC One' that I took the shots with, genetic colour and the big blue CFL bulb hanging behind my right shoulder.
> 
> I've snipped the edges of some leaves to stop the leaves growing out deformed around the necrotic patches (I do this regularly if you notice) after an early on (3 months ago) slight Magnesium deficiency (on 1 plant) that wasn't noticeable until it started to fix up (sometimes it's best to look at the leaves from underneath rather than from above to notice things so slight), early on Mag defs are part and parcel of coco growing, the severity is strain specific.
> 
> ...


Lmfao stfu...your fuckin plants need more nitrogen and less water....you're tripping balls.. u water every day how's it going to dry out? Your plants dont even need it..they look good but not good enough for you to be talking shit.. u talk about my stems like it's a severe problem but your plants look like ghosts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

been getting some canny ak47 of late.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea a month under 200 watt t5...maybe your light is stronger? Or maybe you should learn how to train your plants and try to understand the yield is determined by the spread of the canopy not hight of the plants. especially not ones that get tied down every time a dominant head rises...but who knows maybe mine are abnormally small, I'm just building my canopy I don't really care.


I did a monster in a 50 l pot, vegged for 4 months trained it to fuck, pinched out the lower 2/3 and just left a load of tops at the same height, 23 oz dry from one plant, but its a slow way to grow if u need the money, mainlining it too will keep it looking small in veg but all the root growth eventually leads to big yields, I think your method is a good one but I prefer the speed and yield of more and smaller plants, do miss growing trees but makes no commercial sense indoors, eg look at subcools grows, all good but what a waste of light growing those big trees you need the PAR intensity all the way down the plant imo, and sunshines plants look very healthy btw, nice and green


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been getting some canny ak47 of late.
> 
> View attachment 3395252


cherry pheno ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao stfu...your fuckin plants need more nitrogen and less water....you're tripping balls.. u water every day how's it going to dry out? Your plants dont even need it..they look good but not good enough for you to be talking shit.. u talk about my stems like it's a severe problem but your plants look like ghosts.


no its the phone, causes necrosis and mag def , damn smartphones these days


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I did a monster in a 50 l pot, vegged for 4 months trained it to fuck, pinched out the lower 2/3 and just left a load of tops at the same height, 23 oz dry from one plant, but its a slow way to grow if u need the money, mainlining it too will keep it looking small in veg but all the root growth eventually leads to big yields, I think your method is a good one but I prefer the speed and yield of more and smaller plants, do miss growing trees but makes no commercial sense indoors, eg look at subcools grows, all good but what a waste of light growing those big trees you need the PAR intensity all the way down the plant imo, and sunshines plants look very healthy btw, nice and green


Yea main lining is so slow ..do you do sog , wouldn't that be the most lucrative.?mainlining takes for fucking ever. Lst isn't as slow as mainlining Imo my plants should be huge if I had a bigger light...I'm using a 1000 watt to flower...I haven't put it in yet because I need to set up a window ac and I need to run my exhaust into my attic. the 1000 watt will fry them otherwise.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh lol its the phone causing defs now issit


No, it's the lighting effects and your perception.

Like I said, they're not deficient.

 

 

The natural genetic colour coming out is gonna make em some very pretty plants.
Notice the slight blue striping between the veins where the light doesn't catch full on, the center of the plants are very blue.

When you've had Exo and Psycho (especially Psycho) go blue because they been taken past 9 weeks without being pumped full of Nitrogen you might know what I'm talking about, much like my Dog S1 that had blue/red/orange stripes all over it (beautiful it was).

I get quite a lot of colour out of my plants because I pay proper attention to nutritional requirements.

I even had a Dog S1 that was cherry red all over (genetics), I wonder what bullshit ailment that would have been affected with in your opinion. I can just imagine......"Quick Yorkie get it fed, a massive Phosphorus deficiency you've got going on there!".......


Jog on silly sod.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao stfu...your fuckin plants need more nitrogen and less water....you're tripping balls.. u water every day how's it going to dry out? Your plants dont even need it..they look good but not good enough for you to be talking shit.. u talk about my stems like it's a severe problem but your plants look like ghosts.


I wasn't talking to you dickhead, but while you mention it.......

My plants can easy dry out when they're near on 4.5 - 5 feet tall in 10l airpots of coco.

Have you ever grown trees in airpots?
Do you know how much water a 10L airpot full of rootball can hold before the holding capacity of the coco is broken and it runs off?
Do you know how fast a plant that big will use said water when spring humidity is not optimal and it's under 1200w of HPS?

No, obviously you fucking don't.

You can jog on too.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

yeh i needs to get on the dnet man i just cant get my fucking tor to work it wont connect to the internet not sure if fire wall stopping it or what


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I wasn't talking to you dickhead, but while you mention it.......
> 
> My plants can easy dry out when they're near on 4.5 - 5 feet tall in 10l airpots of coco.
> 
> ...


No I can't say I do.. but I can say you probably don't even know the answers to your own questions....tell me how long can coco retain water for?? and also your plants aren't big..you didn't utilize all of your space i see many gaps and your canopy is super Un even..u can get much more out of the light by filling your space.. u can train somehow. Or just simply add more plants... you might get a pound doubt it but even if you do that's not a great yield. .that's average..I'm sure many people grow in coco and don't water every day.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

Keep your temps in check and you won't have to water every day....


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3395272


Im sure ur misses wont mind eatin her yogurt of that considern the offer she made ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> No I can't say I do.. but I can say you probably don't even know the answers to your own questions....tell me how long can coco retain water for?? and also your plants aren't big..you didn't utilize all of your space i see many gaps and your canopy is super Un even..u can get much more out of the light by filling your space.. u can train somehow. Or just simply add more plants... you might get a pound doubt it but even if you do that's not a great yield. .that's average..I'm sure many people grow in coco and don't water every day.


2.5 litres of water fit in these pots at the moment and 3 of them need 3 litres a day so you do the maths, hydro drip feed wouldn't be a problem.

Plants aren't big? You're fucking blind mate, those 4 plants take up 1.2 sqm of space and the tallest purple is about 5 feet.
It's a double tent with 5 more plants to go in next week.

I've no interest in training, I'm growing these as testers for a breeder so they go _Au Naturel _to be seen in all their glory.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Keep your temps in check and you won't have to water every day....


Temps are fine, obviously you don't understand humidity and it's effect on transpiration.

Or the fact that bigger plants drink more water.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Temps are fine, obviously you don't understand humidity and it's effect on transpiration.
> 
> Or the fact that bigger plants drink more water.


u know what highers humidity low temperature. . Fucking noob!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wud use ever such the fck up bitchin like skool girls


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> u know what highers humidity low temperature. . Fucking noob!


 Erm actually no, you're wrong, warm air has more moisture than cold air.
It's why your lips go dry in winter.

Low temperature lowers humidity you fucking noob!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm actually no, you're wrong, warm air has more moisture than cold air.
> It's why your lips go dry in winter.
> 
> Low temperature lowers humidity you fucking noob!


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/09/11/does-warm-air-hold-more-water-vapor-than-cold-air/

saying cold air can’t hold as much water vapor as warmer air is at best a metaphor for what happens. It’s a metaphor that can lead people astray as they try to understand weather


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm actually no, you're wrong, warm air has more moisture than cold air.
> It's why your lips go dry in winter.
> 
> Low temperature lowers humidity you fucking noob!


Lmfao.. fuck that's funny humid means there's more moisture in the air dumbass.. With a 1000 watt drying out your room because of heat? You're going to need fresh colder air coming in to increase your humidity..check it out when your lights are off ,so you can see for yourself Albert Einstein.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao.. fuck that's funny humid means there's more moisture in the air dumbass.. With a 1000 watt drying out your room because of heat? You're going to need fresh colder air coming in to increase your humidity..check it out when your lights are off ,so you can see for yourself Albert Einstein.


He takes his air in from outside if i remember correctly...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/09/11/does-warm-air-hold-more-water-vapor-than-cold-air/
> 
> saying cold air can’t hold as much water vapor as warmer air is at best a metaphor for what happens. It’s a metaphor that can lead people astray as they try to understand weather


I didn't say 'hold' for exactly that reason mate, but trying to explain it properly so he understands would obviously be a task.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> He takes his air in from outside if i remember correctly...


And there in lies the problem.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> He takes his air in from outside if i remember correctly...


I figured he meant outside maybe coming in threw an ac..rregardless he needs to lower the temperature of the room his tents in..iit will help raise the humidity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're going to need fresh colder air coming in to increase your humidity.


No.

Go away and learn,come back when you understand.

5 mins with Google should indicate you've put your foot in your mouth, we'll wait.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> he needs to lower the temperature of the room his tents in..iit will help raise the humidity.


No it won't, without getting silly technical..................


"Warmer air can have more water molecules in the gas phase than that of colder air. The reason is because in warmer air, the water molecules will be moving faster. Because they are moving faster, they are less likely to be capture by the chemical bonding that forms the liquid water molecule H2O." - Yahoo answers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

"Warmer air can carry more water vapour than cooler air, if there is plenty of water available. This is because it has more energy to evaporate water into vapour, and keep it in this state. The tropics are very warm and very humid - the air in the tropics contains lots of water vapour. There is very little water vapour over the very cold Arctic and Antarctic. Some very warm regions are also very dry (e.g. the deserts of the Sahara), because there is very little available water to evaporate into vapour, and at about 30 degrees north or south of the equator the air descends from above and is already very dry." - UK Met Office

*http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learning/learn-about-the-weather/weather-phenomena/humidity*
*


*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

You're completely wrong Bumshine, jog on.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea a month under 200 watt t5...maybe your light is stronger? Or maybe you should learn how to train your plants and try to understand the yield is determined by the spread of the canopy not hight of the plants. especially not ones that get tied down every time a dominant head rises...but who knows maybe mine are abnormally small, I'm just building my canopy I don't really care.


dick head


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Warmer air can carry more water vapour than cooler air, if there is plenty of water available. This is because it has more energy to evaporate water into vapour, and keep it in this state. The tropics are very warm and very humid - the air in the tropics contains lots of water vapour. There is very little water vapour over the very cold Arctic and Antarctic. Some very warm regions are also very dry (e.g. the deserts of the Sahara), because there is very little available water to evaporate into vapour, and at about 30 degrees north or south of the equator the air descends from above and is already very dry." - UK Met Office
> 
> *http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learning/learn-about-the-weather/weather-phenomena/humidity*
> *
> ...


I wudn trust anything of a gov.uk site ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

And as for my plants aren't big.

The purple stands 44" inches from the floor, 4" inches short of 4 feet.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea a month under 200 watt t5...maybe your light is stronger? Or maybe you should learn how to train your plants and try to understand the yield is determined by the spread of the canopy not hight of the plants. especially not ones that get tied down every time a dominant head rises...but who knows maybe mine are abnormally small, I'm just building my canopy I don't really care.


about canopy and training there aint fuck all there to train just some twiggs lmfao or maybe your just a sister shagging wrong un and your plants look shit lmao about training wtf u on apart from your mom


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> 
> Go away and learn,come back when you understand.
> 
> 5 mins with Google should indicate you've put your foot in your mouth, we'll wait.


Lmfao if I'm wrong I'm wrong and that's ok.. I don't think I am though. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> You're completely wrong Bumshine, jog on.


just check it in the night. If I'm wrong I'm wrong ,not a big deal!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And as for my plants aren't big.
> 
> The purple stands 44" inches from the floor, 4" inches short of 4 feet.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there.


How tall is your pot?and why do you think tallness means anything?as for your humidity problem the proper thing to do is buy a humidifier. I was just trying to think of ghetto ways that you might be able to use to raise it...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

did i need a invite for the dnet ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> did i need a invite for the dnet ?


 Ahh yes


----------



## numberfour (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright lads 

Aint posted in here for a while, got banned last time I did lol

Any using bio bizz nutes? I used to use it years ago then switched over to plant magic nutes. Seems somewhere down the line in my year off from growing the pm bloom has changed and I aint happy like pharrel willams in his daft hat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> why do you think tallness means anything?


It doesn't.

You said my plants aren't big, I wouldn't exactly call 4 feet tall and 2 feet wide small.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 14, 2015)

Right I'm off lads, enjoy your evenings.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

could i get one off some one plz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I had Mycelium for ages until one day coins just vanished.


THats odd..will my coins still end up in my wallet even if agora is down?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> could i get one off some one plz


I wud if i cud get online dnt have it saved.. just go on the forums and get 1 or im sure sum1 will


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

pm me an email addy pompey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

its being a dick and timing out. Shoot the addy anyway


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> about canopy and training there aint fuck all there to train just some twiggs lmfao or maybe your just a sister shagging wrong un and your plants look shit lmao about training wtf u on apart from your mom


My plants look like twigs? That was dumb.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> You said my plants aren't big, I wouldn't exactly call 4 feet tall and 2 feet wide small.


Yes, your canopy is not full..many gaps in that canopy. .it needs to be bigger and even.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

lol ill clear this up ...warm air can hold more water than cold air, this is absolute, however humidity for growing and grow talk meterology etc and all applied sciences humidity is quoted relative to the potential vapour that given air temp can hold, sunshine said "u know what highers humidity low temperature. . Fucking noob!" what he prob means if u lower the temp of the same air the relative humidty will increase, the absolute humidity will remain the same


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

plants and transpiration being sensitive to RH not AH too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pm me an email addy pompey


 think i sent it m8


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 14, 2015)

Man its dropped cold outside now just went out for a joint in my shorts brrrr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

Agora still fuckin down wank


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Man its dropped cold outside now just went out for a joint in my shorts brrrr


good news man my room needs cooling after today


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 14, 2015)

Aye mine too its a little stuffy in there...just about to plate up a nice jalfrezi I'm marvin


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2015)

any 1 made a room out of mdf ? was thinking if to use 12mm or 18 mm both got good and bad points


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol ill clear this up ...warm air can hold more water than cold air, this is absolute, however humidity for growing and grow talk meterology etc and all applied sciences humidity is quoted relative to the potential vapour that given air temp can hold, sunshine said "u know what highers humidity low temperature. . Fucking noob!" what he prob means if u lower the temp of the same air the relative humidty will increase, the absolute humidity will remain the same


just what i thought he a dumb cunt .....


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My plants look like twigs? That was dumb.


yup like a mini tree in autumn
some people only grow to exist bumshine
The others exist to grow
sounded good in me head

was a bit harsh i suppose earlier but the plants looked raped for 4 weeks veg but you did say u was using a kitchen light out your mates house so that is prob why they so small but good look hope u harvest 10lbs of dank off those fukers


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good news man my room needs cooling after today


my temps been 29-30 today due to the heat lights on in day 
but managed to get down to 26 with the trusty old air conditioner
summers coming the grow rooms be getting hott


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yup like a mini tree in autumn
> some people only grow to exist bumshine
> The others exist to grow
> sounded good in me head
> ...


I grow so I can have weed..wtf are you on about U pufff?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2015)

managed to bump into an old pal today who aint seen in years he knows his shit and sorted me out with a q of hash clean as fuck lovely soft sqidgy also gertting some cuts and is going to be interesting looking forward to whats to come


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fckn agora still dwn wat a load of wank ... mornin lads


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

U beat me to it..wtf I wanna fucking order lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U beat me to it..wtf I wanna fucking order lol


Yea its balls man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

morning guys i was window shopping on dnet grams last night fuck me i didnt relise what u could get


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

aye it's still AWOL. glad my orders shipped well the guy said so. haha 

i reckon unclebuck only comes for the banter. i don't think the yanks have/get banter.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's still AWOL. glad my orders shipped well the guy said so. haha
> 
> i reckon unclebuck only comes for the banter. i don't think the yanks have/get banter.


Yea i think there banter is diff alri but there deffo all closet faggots


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys i was window shopping on dnet grams last night fuck me i didnt relise what u could get


Anything u want u can have man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> any of you fine fags want to fuck me in the ass after thc247 blows me off?


Problems with the missus?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea its balls man


Definitely but maid a tenner waiting but I'd rather my fucking diazepam


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely but maid a tenner waiting but I'd rather my fucking diazepam


Ha yea the price fell a bit yest but is bak on the rise..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys i was window shopping on dnet grams last night fuck me i didnt relise what u could get


Stick with agora, alot of downtime but most consistently secure market go to deepdotweb for registration link but agora is down at the moment


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

get some Dapoxetine and viagra and sniff see if the miss's likes that lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Stick with agora, alot of downtime but most consistently secure market go to deepdotweb for registration link but agora is down at the moment


I tink don sorted him wit an invite


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

yeh i will was only looking m8


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> get some Dapoxetine and viagra and sniff see if the miss's likes that lol


Sniff will do me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

another one down the rabbit hole haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

yeh he will once its up and running again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's still AWOL. glad my orders shipped well the guy said so. haha
> 
> i reckon unclebuck only comes for the banter. i don't think the yanks have/get banter.


Nah they can't take I re likw us we give him a rise bet he was either a single children or the baby.. Or maybe mommy n daddy traveled alot n neglected their poor baby so he fwels any form of human interaction /conflic will patch those little holes 
in his heart 
But sadly he doesn't care what attention he gets positive or negative as long as his meager existence is agnolaged


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha yea the price fell a bit yest but is bak on the rise..


That's why I was in a rush to but I need see 170 got 190 n 40 in my account so might get some clomazepam n a few others a mate reccomendended


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> another one down the rabbit hole haha


He's right man you'll g q t hooked to stary with i was ordering 8ths of cola when I first got on so be careful n if ahit hits the fan u can g e t a new identity..but sticking with the rabbit hole u will get curiouser n curiouser


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Is agora down for everyone??


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

sr1 use to even have hitmen for hire lol they got rid of that section tho after a shortish while, but when i first used the site it was still about, use to be quite a few selling services such as arson, breaking bones no killing lol swatting was offered up by many for not much coin.

yeah lax its down for all, forum is up tho.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Is agora down for everyone??


Yea


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

only thought about Dapoxetine and viagra cos kids going to there nans for a week in july so me and the gf is going away for a week sun sea sand beer and sex been with her 14 years dont really have much lone time due to have kids so i wanna make the most of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

I looked at the viagra for a mate last week. Honest guv hahah

minimum number was like a hundred or something. I only wanted 4 ffs full one at a time just gives you a banging heed. Its like the anti viagra lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

i use to prefer them kamagra jelly's over proper script viagra, medsforyou sell them jellys don 4 for a tenner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

you just rub em on your junk n crack on aye or are they oral still?! Haha what a convo to start the day.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you just rub em on your junk n crack on aye or are they oral still?! Haha what a convo to start the day.


lolol no mate you just swallow them, they seem to work quicker n longer than normal viagra, just dont go putting em on ya nob lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Am I the only one able to rise to the occasion here lol but definitely wanna Try it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Fuck sake curiosity really did kill the cat..thank fuck I'm not a cat


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Am I the only one able to rise to the occasion here lol but definitely wanna Try it


Nah ive nva used and dnt think i wud bit nervous of them heard they cause heart probs ha  but pass me sum sniff or e's or anythin and im dwn


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

link here that shows whats down ect https://dnstats.net/simple/?view=simple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

hahha its a good laugh full of gear when normally its like finding a mushroom in a carrier bag.

just looked they come in assorted flavours too haha.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah ive nva used and dnt think i wud bit nervous of them heard they cause heart probs ha  but pass me sum sniff or e's or anythin and im dwn


lol what ya think coke dose to ya heart


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

they work on birds same way normal pink/blue ones?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol what ya think coke dose to ya heart


U are a fckn slow 1 pompey


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they work on birds same way normal pink/blue ones?


no mate, thats cialis or however u spell it, i think your thinking off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

oh well ill have to de all the graft then hahaha


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

First post here lol read the beginning of the thread 

Wow someone paying 120 for an oz those were the days eh?

Just about to remove myself from uk420 as i dont think the bullying is really good for anyone, and that inner circle shite is pissin me right off. 

So here i am


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

"Mushroom in a carrier bag " lmao Don !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

We've an inner inner square so jog on lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah ive nva used and dnt think i wud bit nervous of them heard they cause heart probs ha  but pass me sum sniff or e's or anythin and im dwn


If you've angina or some underlined heart defect n over 50... Alot safer than sniff...alot


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If you've angina or some underlined heart defect n over 50... Alot safer than sniff...alot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

they do love brown nosing ugorg like. They do good work Imo

inner circle here's full of erectally dysfunctional druggies

welcome


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they do love brown nosing ugorg like. They do good work Imo
> 
> inner circle here's full of erectally dysfunctional druggies
> 
> welcome


I know man ive done blues, killerskunk, oldtimers and smile but i just cant be bothered with the bullshit no more


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

ffs lads, give em a few posts at least lol

welcome to the thread scrogman but this place is much the same, very clicky its a old thread lots of us been here yrs and there is lots of banter which some have said is bullying or trolling or whatever but just lads on the windup.

is arnold lang or something like that hes username use to be still on uk420?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

call the process of selection what you will. It works.


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No u fckn retard just here


Well give your head a wobble and gtf over yourself then you potcheen riddled fleabag


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


>


Either ur coming onto me or u take viagra lol


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ffs lads, give em a few posts at least lol
> 
> welcome to the thread scrogman but this place is much the same, very clicky its a old thread lots of us been here yrs and there is lots of banter which some have said is bullying or trolling or whatever but just lads on the windup.
> 
> is arnold lang or something like that hes username use to be still on uk420?


Yeah arnies a regular


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Well fuck you too ya fuckin hillbilly, take it your a member over there then


He's not n that's the attitude we like ur not a pussy


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Either ur coming onto me or u take viagra lol


The answer is 1 of those


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Well give your head a wobble and gtf over yourself then you potcheen riddled fleabag


We but noobs balls it's a right of passage once ur not a pussy or uber sensitive you'll fit in matey


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wat u growin scrogman ??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The answer is 1 of those


Hopefully not both lol you've my addy haha


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ffs lads, give em a few posts at least lol
> 
> welcome to the thread scrogman but this place is much the same, very clicky its a old thread lots of us been here yrs and there is lots of banter which some have said is bullying or trolling or whatever but just lads on the windup.
> 
> is arnold lang or something like that hes username use to be still on uk420?





irish4:20 said:


> No u fckn retard just here


To be fair (not that i should be after that welcome) i dont expect to be liked or tolerated by anyone just know i give as good as i get 

Shouldnt you be concentrating on your schoolwork kid?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully not both lol you've my addy haha


Maybe if i take the viagra il cme onto u  ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> To be fair (not that i should be after that welcome) i dont expect to be liked or tolerated by anyone just know i give as good as i get
> 
> Shouldnt you be concentrating on your schoolwork kid?


School work ?? Wats that im from ireland we farm potatoes obvisouly u didn know that cause ur a fxkn retard @mr sunshine u and buck can have the new lad ... fresh meat as they say


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> To be fair (not that i should be after that welcome) i dont expect to be liked or tolerated by anyone just know i give as good as i get
> 
> Shouldnt you be concentrating on your schoolwork kid?


Keep this up n u will be likes,might even get to feel how effective irishes viagra works


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Maybe if i take the viagra il cme onto u  ha


Once it's not in me loool


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Keep this up n u will be likes,might even get to feel how effective irishes viagra works


Nah man he wont get to see unless he can do a slipper dance then hes fckn mine


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat u growin scrogman ??


Weed wtf do you think im growin, another head?

Oh have we stopped the hostilitys? 
Ok in that case im growing 

4 dinamex
4 thc bomb
4 vanilla kush 
4 white widdow 
4 kush'n'cheese

For the benifit of the inbreds that cant count thats 20 girls all


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Weed wtf do you think im growin, another head?
> 
> Oh have we stopped the hostilitys?
> Ok in that case im growing
> ...


Pics or get the fck out...


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Yeah arnies a regular


i was a member for a short time on UK420 i quite liked the site, just abit boring and not enough user's.

what lights you got them 20 under?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i was a member for a short time on UK420 i quite liked the site, just abit boring and not enough user's.
> 
> what lights you got them 20 under?


600w growlux


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pics or get the fck out...


Have you just discovered a hermie or something?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> 600w growlux


they 12/12 from seed or just a short veg? quite a few for just a single 600.


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they 12/12 from seed or just a short veg? quite a few for just a single 600.


Sog mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Sog mate


Wat size area ?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat size area ?


Sjdr120


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Have you just discovered a hermie or something?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

You got evidence to support that claim or is all that viagra swollen you fragile little ego?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 15, 2015)

afternoon all, see its just another average day in here lol


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol your just upsett that the voices in my head dont talk to you

Make ur mind up one min u want me to fuck off, then you wanna see pics, then you tell me to stick around

Oh when i grow up i want to be an internet gangster just like you


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Lol your just upsett that the voices in my head dont talk to you


See i told u that ud give us the evidence


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Sog mate


what will you hope to pull of them scogm? 

you grown them strains before?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> what will you hope to pull of them scogm?
> 
> you grown them strains before?



Yes all of em but im trying them in a new system so im hoping for a gpw as per usual, 
Ive had worse than that but ive had better aswell


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Yes all of em but im trying them in a new system so im hoping for a gpw as per usual,
> Ive had worse than that but ive had better aswell


nice, dont you find it hassle tho growin loads of strains at once like that? different shapes n size's different nute mix's would do me brain in lol

what ya growing them in?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> See i told u that ud give us the evidence


Can you climb glass?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> nice, dont you find it hassle tho growin loads of strains at once like that? different shapes n size's different nute mix's would do me brain in lol
> 
> what ya growing them in?


Wilma mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> nice, dont you find it hassle tho growin loads of strains at once like that? different shapes n size's different nute mix's would do me brain in lol
> 
> what ya growing them in?


Yea 20 seems like anawful lot in that space and for just over 1oz a plant ..


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea 20 seems like anawful lot in that space and for just over 1oz a plant ..


Its a 20 pot system fella i dont like to waste pots or lekky tbh 

So come on then can you climb glass?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Its a 20 pot system fella i dont like to waste pots or lekky tbh
> 
> So come on then can you climb glass?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


>


I ment you personally?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> I ment you personally?


Does that video not answer ur q


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Does that video not answer ur q


Well no not really cos im talking about you as you are right now, and not some link to a youtube vid that clearly is an attempt to keep whats left of your imaginary status


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Well no not really cos im talking about you as you are right now, and not some link to a youtube vid that clearly is an attempt to keep whats left of your imaginary status


Ahh wats wrong u not like the bullying as u call it ??


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh wats wrong u not like the bullying as u call it ??



Well if this is your attempt at bullying then nah mate Lmfao

Must try harder im a little more thick skinned than that 

When i was in the maze we used to get mugs like you to make the teas


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Well if this is your attempt at bullying then nah mate Lmfao
> 
> Must try harder im a little more thick skinned than that
> 
> When i was in the maze we used to get mugs like you to make the teas


Ohh shit a proper hard man ha stop plz i fell of my chair laughin ..


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thats 


irish4:20 said:


> Ohh shit a proper hard man ha stop plz i fell of my chair laughin ..


Thats Proberly all the alcohol in ya system 

Dont you get bored being the only person in your world?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

been a while since we've seen some new blood with a bit kick in em.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Thats
> 
> 
> Thats Proberly all the alcohol in ya system
> ...


How u know i hav alcohol in my system??? Actually u just reminded me time for a quick 1..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been a while since we've seen some new blood with a bit kick in em.


Dont offend him his been inside ..


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How u know i hav alcohol in my system??? Actually u just reminded me time for a quick 1..



Lol see your not as cuntish as you like to make out 

And its not difficult to work out tbh its 12 oclock any fella thats as ignorant as (dare i say) either of us normally has had atleast a pint by now otherwise whats the point of being a paddy we got a racial steriotype to live upto


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been a while since we've seen some new blood with a bit kick in em.


Im honoured


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Lol see your not as cuntish as you like to make out
> 
> And its not difficult to work out tbh its 12 oclock any fella thats as ignorant as (dare i say) either of us normally has had atleast a pint by now otherwise whats the point of being a paddy we got a racial steriotype to live upto


Nah man just bustin ur balls .. see if yorkie sees me or lax givin any noobs any easy time he said he was gonna fck us up ... and u dont want to mess wit yorkie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

should fuckin be we don't meme mutherfuckers on their first day normally


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man just bustin ur balls .. see if yorkie sees me or lax givin any noobs any easy time he said he was gonna fck us up ... and u dont want to mess wit yorkie


Classic...... Someone else made me do it lol

Oh shit im gettin likes and some very playful banter ffs i didnt want to fit in this quick


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Classic...... Someone else made me do it lol
> 
> Oh shit im gettin likes and some very playful banter ffs i didnt want to fit in this quick


I dnt think ur fittin in i think a few the lads lookin for a quick fck and considerin u said u was inside im sure ur an easy target or at least ur used to takin it ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

yorkie wins before it's even started ffs.


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yorkie wins before it's even started ffs.


Ok maybe but i havnt had the misfortund of meeting him yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

lol you will. man could argue in an empty room.


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you will. man could argue in an empty room.


Lol wheres the like button?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ssshhh ul be banned before u even get started as don said the mods dnt take to kindly to this thread ... ohh and wait till yorkie gets a hold of ya


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wait i can get a blowie too? 

Who do i pm apart from irish for that then?


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone coming to the product earth expo? Peterborough 27th june look it up were sponsering the event 

Www.Productearthexpo.com


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Wait i can give a blowies too?
> 
> Who do i pm apart from irish for that then?


Dude i dnt want a fxkn blowie of u if ur into that sort a shit look out for @UncleBuck & @ mr. sunshine im sure they will look after u


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dude i dnt want a fxkn blowie of u if ur into that sort a shit look out for @UncleBuck & @ mr. sunshine im sure they will look after u


Your editing skills are quite good man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Anyone coming to the product earth expo? Peterborough 27th june look it up were sponsering the event
> 
> Www.Productearthexpo.com


Free tickets yea


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Your editing skills are quite good man


Why thank u sir


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2015)

whos the new fag from page one, whatta twat


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jta ive had 3 trophys allready 

Check me out eh 

But the banter does help 

Cheers people


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whos the new fag from page one, whatta twat


Fck knows man he left uk420 cause of bullyin but he has been in the maze  ... ohh and he works for dinafem


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

Pm Rollitup for approval or go outlaw and just fucking do it. it's a lot easier.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well that's been an interesting read lads haha....me IEC plug came today so wire the bitch up later and get the hood back in thank fook


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Pm Rollitup for approval or go outlaw and just fucking do it. it's a lot easier.


Outlaws deffo the way forward then fuck the establishment, but id bet none of these lot would actually pm there addresses cos we all know what could happen especially with there tin foil hats and shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh I shouldn't of had that jalfrezi for supper either whoooooooo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Thats
> 
> 
> Thats Proberly all the alcohol in ya system
> ...


I'm Irish n only drink tea n black the tea bags in ur mom's mouth.. Well call it teabagging but I'm sure u discovered that in the pen or maze or whatever hip name u can come up with


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

D


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh I shouldn't of had that jalfrezi for supper either whoooooooo


Didnt you put a toilet roll in the fridge?

Thought that was standard practice tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Lol see your not as cuntish as you like to make out
> 
> And its not difficult to work out tbh its 12 oclock any fella thats as ignorant as (dare i say) either of us normally has had atleast a pint by now otherwise whats the point of being a paddy we got a racial steriotype to live upto


I'm a paddy but don't drink workout every day n no I don't pic potatoes unless ur mam wants a new butt plug


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm Irish n only drink tea n black the tea bags in ur mom's mouth.. Well call it teabagging but I'm sure u discovered that in the pen or maze or whatever hip name u can come up with


Well my mums dead so il have to ask your once she stops gettin passed around like a joint at a chrech and chong festival 

But thanks for your input all the same


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a paddy but don't drink workout every day n no I don't pic potatoes unless ur mam wants a new butt plug


Again shes dead so il have to ask yours but im not sure if she can hear me from the whorehouse she works in 

Again thanks for the input though


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Out to the plastic paddy brigade


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Lol see your not as cuntish as you like to make out
> 
> And its not difficult to work out tbh its 12 oclock any fella thats as ignorant as (dare i say) either of us normally has had atleast a pint by now otherwise whats the point of being a paddy we got a racial steriotype to live upto


You're the one being ignorant (having an opinion On someshing u dunno shit about) u hear of smart phones.. Probably missed it being in the big house tea bagging ur roroomies but Irish works n his work would actually help u a great deal which you've fucked royally.. Hint he's a legit worker working on his own going to meetings... No a meeting with ur probation officer doesn't count n the fact that mention u were in jail shows ur sloppy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Classic...... Someone else made me do it lol
> 
> Oh shit im gettin likes and some very playful banter ffs i didnt want to fit in this quick


Well then maybe u shouldn't of gone to jail we don't even need lube loool


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You're the one being ignorant (having an opinion On someshing u dunno shit about) u hear of smart phones.. Probably missed it being in the big house tea bagging ur roroomies but Irish works n his work would actually help u a great deal which you've fucked royally.. Hint he's a legit worker working on his own going to meetings... No a meeting with ur probation officer doesn't count n the fact that mention u were in jail shows ur sloppy


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Please mate can you atleast learn how to spell before you spit your dummy out again


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You're the one being ignorant (having an opinion On someshing u dunno shit about) u hear of smart phones.. Probably missed it being in the big house tea bagging ur roroomies but Irish works n his work would actually help u a great deal which you've fucked royally.. Hint he's a legit worker working on his own going to meetings... No a meeting with ur probation officer doesn't count n the fact that mention u were in jail shows ur sloppy


Not only that he mentioned he was in jail but said he left uk420 cause of bullyn  ha im still laughin... he likes to hear himself talk by the seems of it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Ok maybe but i havnt had the misfortund of meeting him yet


He's alright actually ppl misinterpret his brutal honesty for aggression but he's cool he's anti vaccinations I'm pro we've never argued we did argue over Doom but to me it was a discussion which we concluded we were both wrong...


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Please mate can you atleast learn how to spell before you spit your dummy out again


Or u cud just fck of


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Lol wheres the like button?


Stick around you'll get one..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Well my mums dead so il have to ask your once she stops gettin passed around like a joint at a chrech and chong festival
> 
> But thanks for your input all the same





scrogman007 said:


> Again shes dead so il have to ask yours but im not sure if she can hear me from the whorehouse she works in
> 
> Again thanks for the input though


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Well my mums dead so il have to ask your once she stops gettin passed around like a joint at a chrech and chong festival
> 
> But thanks for your input all the same


Sorry about that safety word was harder... Got confused likw u in the big house


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Out to the plastic paddy brigade


Erm plastic? We're both Irish in Ireland u moron n ur the one mentioning you were in prison u hardcore gangsta n next time u feel the urge to express yourself through a meme Tey interpretive dance far more original


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Please mate can you atleast learn how to spell before you spit your dummy out again


Cracked screen what's your excuse? Or are u gonna use another meme to express your emotionnal distress u hard skinned badass


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Or u cud just fck of


Yeah your right its best i fuck off its clear im not young enough for this forum


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Ur probably one of the youngest but u think it jog on but here I was thinking ur skin was hard n u could take it..u want our trust u earn it no noob offers free seeds wtf suspicious or what


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ur probably one of the youngest but u think it jog on but here I was thinking ur skin was hard n u could take it..u want our trust u earn it no noob offers free seeds wtf suspicious or what


But sure he works for dinafem man he must be cool


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

scrogman007 said:


> Yeah your right its best i fuck off its clear im not young enough for this forum


Thanks cant say it was a pleasure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

knock knock...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

If you're a johova witness jog on


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If you're a johova witness jog on


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2015)

Still catching up but lool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2015)

whats he want on here clones no doubt sounds like it could be an oooooold member in new clothes


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whats he want on here clones no doubt sounds like it could be an oooooold member in new clothes


Was thinkin that to


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whats he want on here clones no doubt sounds like it could be an oooooold member in new clothes


Yeah he knew to act hard straight off the bat suspect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

he's probably away to uk420 to tell them we're a bunch of cunts haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah he knew to act hard straight off the bat suspect


Yea either new the suss or was a complete fckn tool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

hahahah I've only just took you off ignore n you're calling out noobs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lads i cudn stop laufin wen he said he left 420 cause of bullyin but the says his been inside  .. ohh fck he must a been sum1s bitch


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah I've only just took you off ignore n you're calling out noobs


Who me ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

I have heard it's like a nazi regime over there mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who me ??


who said that?!?!?!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who said that?!?!?!


Ahh wtf i do man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

just winding ya lad. ya did fuck all i just culled a load when there was that influx a while back.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah I've only just took you off ignore n you're calling out noobs


Loool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just winding ya lad. ya did fuck all i just culled a load when there was that influx a while back.


Same as myself but the thread got even more confusing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

aye like i said couldn't understand half of it then with your ic3 style benzo typing I was ready to unsub. haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just winding ya lad. ya did fuck all i just culled a load when there was that influx a while back.


Thats fair enough so


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nearly just fell in me 240ltr wheelie bin Rez trying to get the dregs out the bottom


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

afternoon guys hows it going i forgot how good it was to drink in the sun along the seafront


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys hows it going i forgot how good it was to drink in the sun along the seafront


Not as good as falling head first into a slimy wheelie bin !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hahaha that'd of been cracking if u went all the way in feet dangling out the top lool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2015)

lol yeh nah m8 the pub dont beat that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye like i said couldn't understand half of it then with your ic3 style benzo typing I was ready to unsub. haha


I've a cracked screen u bell end u block me I'll tell my mom...still gonna follow you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Agora still fucking down


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 15, 2015)

they have actually said something about it for once tho http://lacbzxobeprssrfx.onion/index.php/topic,62112.msg11056323/boardseen.html#new


----------



## R[email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah seen it they've an issue they need to address.. That's why only stick with agora they put safety first..always


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

be donkeys afore I allegedly have anything seeing as I've not got a grow on man. They ain't hard to knock up tho!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

we still bezzies tho yeah lax xox


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Has anyone else here tried lighting on 11/13? It seems to be working wonders man that sour kush that's got shit loads of orange hairs is only about 33 days in


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Has anyone else here tried lighting on 11/13? It seems to be working wonders man that sour kush that's got shit loads of orange hairs is only about 33 days in


11 on ,13 off ?, no m8 always 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

sound lax man I've not tried that one yet. Pics in here looked good other day.

I'll see if my pal wants to part with some trim. If so I'll do a batch afore I get going again.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeh 11 on 13 off save a little bit of leccy and get em to finish a lil earlier that's the plan anyway seems to be working tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

fucksake this lass just hopped on the bus. Gorgeous and i mean class. Id suck her shit to a point just to see where it came from. Her lads aat next to her, man bun and jesus sandals with jeans so tight I bet he cant have kids. What happened to the youth of today.

I'm as metrosexual as the next bloke. Bit of hair gel n that but ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh 11 on 13 off save a little bit of leccy and get em to finish a lil earlier that's the plan anyway seems to be working tho


will also mean less end product tho too.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^^^im not sure about the stool sucking Don !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeh we'll see what the yields like at the end if its lower than average I'll just switch back, the jd's are loving it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lax mail mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucksake this lass just hopped on the bus. Gorgeous and i mean class. Id suck her shit to a point just to see where it came from. Her lads aat next to her, man bun and jesus sandals with jeans so tight I bet he cant have kids. What happened to the youth of today.
> 
> I'm as metrosexual as the next bloke. Bit of hair gel n that but ffs.


Ahh thats wer me aul phrase ... id crawl thru a field of broken glass just to get a sniff of her shit comes in ha  ... i tink u just descrbed me don..




































Nah just fckin wit yas ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

had me on there thought you were a hipster for a minute. I bet that's not even caught on in Ireland.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had me on there thought you were a hipster for a minute. I bet that's not even caught on in Ireland.


Nah its here alri .. lets say im half a half a hipster


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought some chinos once didn't realise they were skinny fit till I got home and tried em on I looked a right cunt lmao gret long skinny legs haha I don't k ow how men do it to them selves, seems chicks dig it tho hey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

fuck n I thought you were canny. Nother on ignore....


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I bought some chinos once didn't realise they were skinny fit till I got home and tried em on I looked a right cunt lmao gret long skinny legs haha I don't k ow how men do it to them selves, seems chicks dig it tho hey


Thats it ghetto they luv it more than laxs holy slippers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

my arse aint getting into skinny fit owt. Unless its my lass


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my arse aint getting into skinny fit owt. Unless its my lass


Man im a skinny fck and i cant put on fckn weight


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha fuck off


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck n I thought you were canny. Nother on ignore....


Well ur loss man  ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man just bustin ur balls .. see if yorkie sees me or lax givin any noobs any easy time he said he was gonna fck us up ... and u dont want to mess wit yorkie


Yorkie will be proud.... I haven't seen him since yesterday seems like his but got hurt because everyone was calling out his growing lies. .. @theyorkshireman stop watering your plants and get your ass in here..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yorkie will be proud.... I haven't seen him since yesterday seems like his but got hurt because everyone was calling out his growing lies. .. @theyorkshireman stop watering your plants and get your ass in here..


Im learnin man and once yorkie is proud thats all that counts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

faith in humanity restored. Its her gay mate. Fag hags are always proper lush. Wtf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im learnin man and once yorkie is proud thats all that counts


think he's huffed. Not bitten at all today.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sat watchin master chef I'm fookin starvin now only had me dinner an hour ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got salt n chilli chicken about to be inhaled when I get in.

its the post meal bong that has you looking in the fridge ten minutes after stuffing yaself. I do it all the time.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry did i say hipster i ment hamster..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

xhamster?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha xhamster...Yeh I think a quick Bacon and eggs is on the cards black pepper brown sauce...sold


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think he's huffed. Not bitten at all today.


Yea, he's narked bro.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

All this talk of shit & bumming ect , reminds me of the one & only time Mrs me put a vibrator up my exit.pissed right up on vody & red bull ,kebab ect, home, few lines, bed, 69,selection of toys around ,I was chowing down & so was she , when she started pushing this vibe up me arse , no lube, I was a bit wary to say the least !, anyway, long story short, she got about an inch or 2 in & I must have hit a fart pocket, I heard it & she stopped , gagged & slapped my arse. There was shit on the pillows, headboard & apparently in her face,that was fucking years ago, she ain't put a dill near me arse, or had a 69 since


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucksake this lass just hopped on the bus. Gorgeous and i mean class. Id suck her shit to a point just to see where it came from. Her lads aat next to her, man bun and jesus sandals with jeans so tight I bet he cant have kids. What happened to the youth of today.
> 
> I'm as metrosexual as the next bloke. Bit of hair gel n that but ffs.


Never got skinny jeans.. Where does it fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lax mail mate


Replied


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha xhamster...Yeh I think a quick Bacon and eggs is on the cards black pepper brown sauce...sold


Hahah


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Evening UKers. Ola from Gringo country.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Might need your opinion on that in a few Weeks to a month..Allegedly... Taking em to ten weeks this time took em at 8-9 now gonna try ten n see what she's like


I was referring to the size of yer cock , re the package m8, not hinting for freebies lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Evening UKers. Ola from Gringo country.


Stranger Danger 
GoodEvening DST


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bit of the island with bear grills tis good stuff


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lads wtf is a xhamster


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads wtf is a xhamster


should we tell you?.......lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

You ain't a propa lad if u don't know xhamster lool or should I say not a propa wanker haha


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got some cute puppies


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> should we tell you?.......lol





Ghettogrower187 said:


> You ain't a propa lad if u don't know xhamster lool or should I say not a propa wanker haha


http://m.xhamster.com/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Xnxx is my fave get some dodgy shit now n again like but plenty.a gash in there


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Xnxx is my fave get some dodgy shit now n again like but plenty.a gash in there


Man i luv watchin that revenge porn shit ha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> All this talk of shit & bumming ect , reminds me of the one & only time Mrs me put a vibrator up my exit.pissed right up on vody & red bull ,kebab ect, home, few lines, bed, 69,selection of toys around ,I was chowing down & so was she , when she started pushing this vibe up me arse , no lube, I was a bit wary to say the least !, anyway, long story short, she got about an inch or 2 in & I must have hit a fart pocket, I heard it & she stopped , gagged & slapped my arse. There was shit on the pillows, headboard & apparently in her face,that was fucking years ago, she ain't put a dill near me arse, or had a 69 since


I pressed like on reading the word exit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lmao bit a slap n tickle yeh haha funny ain't it and fit as fuck clunge getting slammed


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

http://mobile.xshare.com/


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I pressed like on reading the word exit


I wasn't sure wether or not I've mentioned that one lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

not heard it before thanks for sharing 

that was your dishwasher before wasnt it! lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just set the hood back up not much fun this time a night like but can see the spread strait away he gals love it


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just set the hood back up not much fun this time a night like but can see the spread strait away he gals love it



i was in my garden 12-3 am the other night, been so busy in work not had chance to go during the day. my lights are on 00:00-12:00 and i prefer to water lights on, especially if i'm spending extended periods working on the plants.

funny thing sneaking around your own house


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Even funnier sneaking around someone elses.....

Guy who stays in a place I grow in is a right Piss head (Irish guy...just saying!) I came in one day to find a big steaming shite in the toilet..."what, the guy forgot to flush you say"....NO, he forgot to lift the fucking toilet lid before shitting?!?!?!?!  Thank god I lock the door to the grow room.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just fed em as well a few were a little dry so needs must and all that.....I've just lobbed a side branch off the monster exo that's TAKING OVER MY TENT and its the size of a fully vegged plant haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hahaha you wouldn't have to water em as much tho D lool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

nice..... Haha gotta be a joke surely


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

haha, I be growing with some good Irish shit, mates them buds smell of guiness!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice..... Haha gotta be a joke surely


the branch the size of the tree, or the shit on the toilet lid? Ti's true, I kid you not. The guy gets in some 808s...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

I wouldn't put it past a paddy to shit on the toilet lid haha


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2015)

It didn't smell like a joke, that's for sure Ok, on that stankey note I'll bid you all adieu.


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

they're that used to going outside they just don't know how to behave in a civilised environment i suppose.

that's independence for ya!.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Even funnier sneaking around someone elses.....
> 
> Guy who stays in a place I grow in is a right Piss head (Irish guy...just saying!) I came in one day to find a big steaming shite in the toilet..."what, the guy forgot to flush you say"....NO, he forgot to lift the fucking toilet lid before shitting?!?!?!?!  Thank god I lock the door to the grow room.


Fuckin irish ..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha all that rabbit stew and Guinness I bet it just falls out of em


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wouldn't put it past a paddy to shit on the toilet lid haha


Ive seen it wit me own eyes dirty cunts we are


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> they're that used to going outside they just don't know how to behave in a civilised environment i suppose.
> 
> that's independence for ya!.


Hey once u get into scatt play its hard to leave


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Scatt play lmao


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

thats cause no one else wants you when your covered in shit!, only fellow scattists


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> thats cause no one else wants you when your covered in shit!, only fellow scattists


Well once all "scattist" as u call em ghb .. (dnt know how u know the term but will leave that for another day) want the same thing i suppose they be happy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


Pass the pills


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

rolling a joint of some haze now and i'm about the break up a bud that looks like a perfect heart shape. it just reminded me i love you guys


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> rolling a joint of some haze now and i'm about the break up a bud that looks like a perfect heart shape. it just reminded me i love you guys


Aww fck man i think i just shed a tear


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

A domino and scatman and your away man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> A domino and scatman and your away man




Yup yup im a ..... not finishing that sentence ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha soppy fuckers u need to get down here anyway my poor little veggers are getting out grown


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yea ghetto wer sortin out a meet up man u in ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeh but no homo haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh but no homo haha


Ha lol  .. rite so thats me you new use and zeddd so far ... lax cant go cause his miss wears the pants ha 

Any1 else ??


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

unclebuck is gonna be there with his black hubby, you can all say hi.

rollitup smokeout in ghettos soon ;P want a dab badly


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

You better bring some.wax.then I'm all out until I crop and can blast some more unfortunately you'd love it man its a proper nice happy face stone


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Man id deffo go over to england no bothers and meetin up wit a few? ordern a load a good shit of the dn be sum fuckn lauf (or fight) ha


----------



## ghb (Apr 15, 2015)

shattered lads, im off t bed. joints it is then ghetto


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeh it'd be a laugh man and if you did start fighting it'd.be even funnier if just stand there watching egging you all on haha ....I wouldn't mind ordering some shatter or something off ag but its a bit pricey ain't it £65 a g for the wax ffs I had load of it a month.back now its all gone


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeh unfortunately matey I'll treat you to a few dabs one day man make sure the lungs are prepared Lol.....see.bit geez


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it'd be a laugh man and if you did start fighting it'd.be even funnier if just stand there watching egging you all on haha ....I wouldn't mind ordering some shatter or something off ag but its a bit pricey ain't it £65 a g for the wax ffs I had load of it a month.back now its all gone


Nah man i found a lad in europe who had good prices wen i bak i il get his name


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes i must confess i used to be on here, fell out with everyone as per usual, thought id come and stir up a shitfest!!!!!!

Il never reveal whos i was tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

fuck off kev murphy.


----------



## scrogman007 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

cannacookie before bed last night. missus in the spare room this morning saying my snoring was making the house vibrate. still stoned this morning. got HMRC in work in and hour n a half this should be terrifying. balls


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mornin lads.. good weather over here today mite even get the shorts on


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 16, 2015)

morning dude its nice here again mite have to take kids to the pub again as its right on the cost and kids love seeing the po ferrys ans the fishing boats comming in and out well thats my excuse any way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

No agora.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 16, 2015)

You know you've eaten too many cookies , when you start telling everyone about the time you shit on you're mrs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No agora.


Yea man its pure balls so it is ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You know you've eaten too many cookies , when you start telling everyone about the time you shit on you're mrs


Ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Got my blue meanie and gg#4's coming today canna wait man...all my cookie cuts died on me for some reason only god knows...so nice got some gsc FEMS coming too should be fun in a few weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


Loool,he should have let it off to kick shit into em !


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


>


Were can i get a copy of that ??


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> time to feed the pet...


who the fuck would want a pet leech ffs? theres some fucking morons out there i tell thee lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

My phone keeps crashing when I go on the latest page the vid must be bad lool


----------



## makka (Apr 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> who the fuck would want a pet leech ffs? theres some fucking morons out there i tell thee lol


That's fucked up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 16, 2015)

my fucking ph peh is fucked it dont even give a reading in buffer 7


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Finally can get on....some pH pens you need both buffers..but it might be fucked so treat ya sen to a nice new shiny one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Had me first taste of gsc today as well not a huge flavour but defo a bit different but its strong as fuck very sticky with trichs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[]

Is it only hemp seed ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Fennel seed most probs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Is it only hemp seed ??


They send"commercial" seeds for chucking everywhere outside/bird feeding, and they also send "private" seeds as well for growing,(you get both) commercial seeds are hemp, private seeds are from the big seedbanks, their last lot was from sannies and seedsman


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Not bad for nothing like but I wouldn't grow any in my tent is just scatter em in the woods or something....think the last seeds I bought were off BB got 20 seeds for £16 I think maybe less


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

How easy is it to get a PowerPoint set up in the attic?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> who the fuck would want a pet leech ffs? theres some fucking morons out there i tell thee lol


My missus is like a leech at times


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How easy is it to get a PowerPoint set up in the attic?


as easy as ringing an electrician n then paying him lol, either that or run an extension lead up there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How easy is it to get a PowerPoint set up in the attic?


You wanna setup a PowerPoint presentation in ur attic? Phones fixed mother fuckers


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How easy is it to get a PowerPoint set up in the attic?


Very easy if ya know wat ya doin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Lol I'm just thinking is it a big job robbo is a sparky ain't he oi robbo get round here I need a power point in me attic Lol ...I suppose I could run an extension up there just have to drill a little hole and that's about it tbf


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

Il do it wen im over for the session ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Aye it always helps if you know what your doing like haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How easy is it to get a PowerPoint set up in the attic?


run a 2.5 mil 3 core cable from a 13 amp fused spur off another mains point, chase the wall bury the cable, cap the cable and plaster over set up ya socket and wire the fuker and stand well back lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2015)

was that reasonable advice irish?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> was that reasonable advice irish?


Not bad for an apprentice


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

No need to run it of a 13amp fused spur i wud just run from the closest socket ... wat evas handier for me is the way i roll


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not bad for an apprentice


would you need the fused spur seeing as the cabel is the same, never sure about that so bung one in, aha u just answered it thanks man, u only need the spur if u dropping down yeah?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeh I think I'll run a extension up there that's if me mate don't wanna keep a.clone tent at his he sounds in to it just needs egging on a bit.....I'm sick of having 2 big tents and only flowering in one I should have em both blooming and double up


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I think I'll run a extension up there that's if me mate don't wanna keep a.clone tent at his he sounds in to it just needs egging on a bit.....I'm sick of having 2 big tents and only flowering in one I should have em both blooming and double up


yeah im impatient to flip just done a sog seed and just ripped out the first 4 pairs of nodes gunna flip the little fukkers at the weekend, growing em for one main cola each cheese haze


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> would you need the fused spur seeing as the cabel is the same, never sure about that so bung one in, aha u just answered it thanks man, u only need the spur if u dropping down yeah?


Yea pretty much or if u want to protect sumtin cause ur sockets are on a 63 amp rcd so most equipment we use all have plugs that hav a fuse any way but if ur usin sumtin that aint got a fuse id stick 1 in for safety


----------



## zeddd (Apr 16, 2015)

btw this gavita is growing everything dence, gonna get another for the cheese haze imo cant go wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

One upside to agora being down my coins entered at like 186 now it's nearing 200 loool wank site gimme me drugs lol least I've a mate to fall back on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye it always helps if you know what your doing like haha


Oh he does


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds nice z I can't wait to start my sog just waiting for my cuts to root out then its all hands on deck....I just really wanna have 2 tents stuffed with buds lol greed I suppose


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope ag stays on for a bit I need me some DMT man I can get most other shit just not the spirit molecule


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

N Irish when I've me own gaff ur my man I'll pay in btc,coins (shiny ones) or some cash, green whatever u want but you'll have to have a few smokes before just to see u working bolloxed lol ..maybe a happy ending if u play ur cards right lol hard finding one u can trust


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I hope ag stays on for a bit I need me some DMT man I can get most other shit just not the spirit molecule


Is she up for u??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

No not at the min...I meant stays up in general and they don't pull the plug on us


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

Ah no they posted on the forums saying they've tech issues so as always security first or maybe they all went on holidays?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah no they posted on the forums saying they've tech issues so as always security first or maybe they all went on holidays?


Thats there decoy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

I hope so man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> N Irish when I've me own gaff ur my man I'll pay in btc,coins (shiny ones) or some cash, green whatever u want but you'll have to have a few smokes before just to see u working bolloxed lol ..maybe a happy ending if u play ur cards right lol hard finding one u can trust


Ha wont get a lot done if im mashed ha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha wont get a lot done if im mashed ha


Yeah but will be a laugh to watch.. I'll get some cola to balance u out


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but will be a laugh to watch.. I'll get some cola to balance u out


Sounds good to me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm assuming ur insured lool jk


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm assuming ur insured lool jk


Ha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha


I like a man that lives dangerously


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

my red UPS arrived. Canny lethal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

Wanker! Agora is still down.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wanker! Agora is still down.


Wat about tryn sum wer else ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

few blues a cowie and a fat steak off the bbq. Been a good day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat about tryn sum wer else ?


Don't trust other markets tbh n the guy I get em off is 170 for ten boxes... Worth the wait I'll get an order in with a mate tomorrow if all goes to plan...fixed my screen myself fuck the warranty have me eyes on the z3 now come chop...this is all allegedly speaking of course on a hypothetical situation mr mods but 170e is amazING value


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

aye its Agora all the way for me.i looked at evo n BMR n didn't bother.

anyone tried frank Matthews sniff. I'm looking at you sambo


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its Agora all the way for me.i looked at evo n BMR n didn't bother.
> 
> anyone tried frank Matthews sniff. I'm looking at you sambo


been accused of being a selective scammer a few times, i personally wouldnt use em, meerkovo is ya man for quality sniff its expensive but is uk or chemical spain when they are about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

fair play l m8 I've dealt with him before wasn't the smoothest.

ill keep seeing my local fella fir that


----------



## makka (Apr 16, 2015)

Shifty day fat j n 60 mg mst has helped tho


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 16, 2015)

can anyone help me get on the dn ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

these red ups are canny strong like gotta be not far off the 200.

bongtime


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Some more snaps of the JD #1 she's a lovley lass been a pleasure to grow so far


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

And here's one of the leafs off the SK x db fuckin mental like industrial hemp or something lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 16, 2015)

cant see those pics, can anyone else or is it just me that cant?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> these red ups are canny strong like gotta be not far off the 200.
> 
> bongtime


I tried them the other week don, good pills, left my m8 in a right state lol, he hadn't took any in a while. I think the batteries are harder hittin but I think I preferred the ups


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

My mate didnt like the magnets they out him on a downer haha proper.killed my buzz I was on suicide watch all night me Mrs tried half a one and she didn't like it either I was sound bumpin infact


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 16, 2015)

i cany see pics either


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 16, 2015)

Its this wanky site for ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Morin fckrs  .... I could see the pics and the site seems to be goin fine for me...


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

anyone know how long agora been down ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> anyone know how long agora been down ?


Since tuesday evening


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Since tuesday evening


shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Its getting more likely they hav done an exit


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its getting more likely they hav done an exit


only just managed to get on them lmao and its off before i start wtf


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> only just managed to get on them lmao and its off before i start wtf


Such is life man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank u postman


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Such is life man


oh so true irish4:20


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

She's down for me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Not an exit scam I was arsing about with me new wallet taking money from agora to it..if it were N exit that would of been locked


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ey up.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thank u postman


is that meerkovo's gear?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

This will keep up informed 
https://dnstats.net/market/Agora


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thank u postman


I hate u


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I hate u


now now lax be happy for ya fellow irish brudder lolol the lucky cunt! lol he is prob tucking in to it already, think irish said he got it from meerkovo aswel, spose to be the some the best gear on the dn has been for years.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> now now lax be happy for ya fellow irish brudder lolol the lucky cunt! lol he is prob tucking in to it already, think irish said he got it from meerkovo aswel, spose to be the some the best gear on the dn has been for years.


And fuck u 2 loool looks bang tidy


----------



## R3[email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Agora is aparently having to handle ten times their usual traffic lately so down time expected...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Had me first taste of gsc today as well not a huge flavour but defo a bit different but its strong as fuck very sticky with trichs


That's not real.. gsc tastes like cherry pie and grandaddy. It's very warm and flavorful.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> is that meerkovo's gear?


It is newuse


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I hate u


Aww luv u to man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> now now lax be happy for ya fellow irish brudder lolol the lucky cunt! lol he is prob tucking in to it already, think irish said he got it from meerkovo aswel, spose to be the some the best gear on the dn has been for years.


Nah not yet id luv to but got a few bits that need to be done first and then its sniff sniff time


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah not yet id luv to but got a few bits that need to be done first and then its sniff sniff time


could we get a better pic mate when your not busy.

was that only a single g??? looks like more.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> could we get a better pic mate when your not busy.
> 
> was that only a single g??? looks like more.


Yea il see if i can get a better 1 later .. yea just a g man i put in on scales with bag was 1.2 so it cud be a bit shy il hav to check later


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's not real...gsc tastes like cherry pie and grandaddy. It's very warm and flavorful.


There's no Cherry Pie or Grandaddy Purple at all in Girl Scout Cookies.

Cookies genetic make up is F1/Durban Poison x OG Kush.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 17, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ so up ya bottom, mr sunshine !


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ohhh ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

And contrary to popular belief the original, proper clone only of Girl Scout Cookies isn't purple either.

It's light lime green.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohhh ...


That's wrong.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's wrong.


I didn write it man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's wrong.


Its actually made how much shit is wrote about stuff ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no Cherry Pie or Grandaddy Purple at all in Girl Scout Cookies.
> 
> Cookies genetic make up is F1/Durban Poison x OG Kush.


thought it was cherry pie x og kush? so many different ones floating round now its hard to keep up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's not real.. gsc tastes like cherry pie and grandaddy. It's very warm and flavorful.


Yeh its feffo not the real deal tbh that's gonna be like finding rocking horse shit in the uk in would love to try the original tho the one pieguy420 supposedly created .....I've got some divine genetics gsc s1's on hoping I find something tasty in there man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> thought it was cherry pie x og kush? so many different ones floating round now its hard to keep up lol


All the other versions are (at the most) from from early GSC bagseed crossed to something else.

Non of them are remotely legit, the proper has always been clone only and the team have never given a clone out to anybody else.

Nobody but The Cookie Family have the real clone and anything else is merely a rip off.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no Cherry Pie or Grandaddy Purple at all in Girl Scout Cookies.
> 
> Cookies genetic make up is F1/Durban Poison x OG Kush.


the cherry pie is F1 durban crossed with gdp .and you already know what gsc is. it doesnt actually have pie in it but they do share a parent and it really comes threw in the taste i guess it reminds me of gdp because of the warmth it doesnt have any gdp in it it just seems like it does because the durban is so overwhelming in anything it goes into, the taste comes from the durban......I smoke it all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

I loved cherry pie from.Christy_Nugs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Mail ghetto


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> All the other versions are (at the most) from from early GSC bagseed crossed to something else.
> 
> Non of them are remotely legit, the proper has always been clone only and the team have never given a clone out to anybody else.
> 
> Nobody but The Cookie Family have the real clone and anything else is merely a rip off.


There's one pheno almost identical.and everyone has it .Imo gsc is overrated. . OG by itself is way better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The f1 durban is in both. cherry pie and gsc are step sisters.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The f1 durban is in both. cherry pie and gsc are step sisters.


I know.

But to clarify it's not an F1 Durban Poison.

It's F1 x Durban Poison.

'F1' is a strain name in this context.
They won't reveal what's in F1, that's the secret.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know.
> 
> But to clarify it's not an F1 Durban.
> 
> ...


Their full of shit.. I tried the real gsc, burner has a club in Frisco. And I tried many other's some are similar a couple are almost exactly the same if not better. I promise you they are making that low yielding cherry pie tasting strain way bigger then it is.. the gorilla glue 4 Is also the hype rght now.i got 5 in the tent would of had six but I killed one and replaced it with a candyland .gsc is kinda fading it's still everywhere tho people just aren't exited about it any more.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Their full of shit.. I tried the real gsc burner has a club in Frisco.


Full of shit!?........

Those guys in the video are The Cookie Family and it's their strain, the guy on the left who looks like Ja Rule is 'Jigga' and the guy sat down at the table is 'Pie Guy'.

Burner had/has nothing to do with it except marketing the name and selling branded merchandise!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

I.love how he goes up in there booth and calls all their gear wank lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Snowman looks nice and they Y ...I've got some supposedly Gg#4 in my cloner right now we'll see in a few month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

i'm surprised the actual girl scouts haven't been on to the copyright mob and took them for millions.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

It mad how big its blown up ain't it full merchandise range haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Burner is the guy in the middle Sunshine, the guy who hands over to the "bosses" to speak.

Making out you know the real deal and yet don't recognise the man himself in a video you say is bullshit.

........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm surprised the actual girl scouts haven't been on to the copyright mob and took them for millions.


I'm waiting for that.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeh its seems its than pie guy and that chink that know all the doings ain't it Berber just put it out there and blew it up


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Full of shit!?........
> 
> Those guys in the video are The Cookie Family and it's their strain, the guy on the left who looks like Ja Rule is 'Jigga' and the guy sat down at the table is 'Pie Guy'.
> 
> Burner had/has nothing to do with it except marketing the name and selling branded merchandise!


getting real cookies in cali is easy this is where It's at bro.myself and everyone else have all tried that shit. It's good but it's played out. A low yielder and not better then kens cut gdp, bluedream, og kush, purple erkle, blueberry and pretty much anything else you can name.. burner lives 3 hours away from me he carrys the real cookies at his shop. tHe family found a gem. And used it up they kept it to themselves and did as much as they could to make money off it.. they even went as far as making shirts. So yea their full of shit.. The dumb assess selfed there own plants and now people have different and also very similar phenos.. There not crossed with anything else they were self pollinated.. Some were feminized some were hermies with precious pollin.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeh I read I'm the early days a lot of it was selfied and the bud was full of seeds thats how so many variations of it came out I'd like to try the animal cookies or the platinum or the forum cut just so I can see what all the fuss is about like


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I read I'm the early days a lot of it was selfied and the bud was full of seeds thats how so many variations of it came out I'd like to try the animal cookies or the platinum or the forum cut just so I can see what all the fuss is about like


Exactly the family hates that it's out. the real deal! just different variations of it.. Some are better.. The family invents story's to discredit other cookie beans that have been popped.. and people thousands of miles away like yorki believe that load of crap..All that shit they talk is just damage control . They accidentally gave away their golden ticket


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Of course their gonna hate it I would but what can ya do if you went giving beans away with your smoke lol..I just really wanna try something that's actually resembles the thin mint flavour or the cookie dough its not much man....suppose I'm just gonna have to work thruy beans and find one...the divine gsc s1's have some really nice lookers man strait fire and they got some good looking crosses too like UK cheese x cooks, bubbacooks and chemcooks and most of the journals look dank as fuck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Exactly the family hates that it's out. the real deal! just different variations of it.. Some are better.. The family invents story's to discredit other cookie beans that have been popped.. and people thousands of miles away like yorki believe that load of crap..All that shit they talk is just damage control . They accidentally gave away their golden ticket


Lmao.

How are feminised beans from hermie bag seed the real deal?

And how is that giving away their golden ticket?

Give it a rest silly sod.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao.
> 
> How are feminised beans from hermie bag seed the real deal?
> 
> ...


You're saying when you stress plants and they hermie due to you stressing them then they pollinate a clone of the same plant it's not going to be the same genetics?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've read if a plant herms out and produces seeds those seeds can be 99.9% true to the mother. Obviously there's loads of shit to take in consideration like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm sure there's even a video of berner saying that when they were getting it together it wasn't quite right and herming out and that's how all the fake cookies came about I'll try n find it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> When your environment is not on point and you stress plants they can grow nanners.. The offspring may be female, male or a hermanferdite..stop making yourself look stupid..


Can you not read properly or what?

I suggest you try again to understand the question I asked.

Don't make yourself look even more stupid.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm sure there's even a video of berner saying that when they were getting it together it wasn't quite right and herming out and that's how all the fake cookies came about I'll try n find it


It's in that video above I posted Ghetto.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you not read properly or what?
> 
> I suggest you try again to understand the question I asked.
> 
> ...


That's how you avoid things huh? It doesn't matter everyone here can read .The shit you say is stupid ,you always put your foot in your mouth. Your always back peddling... girl scout cookies is a strain not a single clone dumbass.. they claim their PHENO is the best one.there is no such thing as real and fake cookies just different phenos.I thought u were better, your just another fucking noob.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You're saying when you stress plants and they hermie due to you stressing them then they pollinate a clone of the same plant it's not going to be the same genetics?


They will be pretty much the same genetic profile but don't express that profile phenotypically the same at all.

We've seen this first hand with BB's 'Dog', the S1's had massive variation and most were nothing like the original.

All 5 of mine were completely different.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh lol I can't see any sites been a bit wanky like is it the one with snoop dog ? It would be nice to actually try the original and know a 100% it is that can't see it happening tho unless I go to murica or something


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They will be pretty much the same genetic profile but don't express that profile phenotypically the same at all.
> 
> We've seen this first hand with BB's 'Dog', the S1's had massive variation and most were nothing like the original.
> 
> All 5 of mine were completely different.


Stop backing yourself into a corner. If you read back to the beginning I said they got self ed they were real gs genetics the real strain.. Some were similar some were not some were better that's why the thin mint and forum cut are said to be the true or best cookies.. it can't be both according to you girls scout cookies is only 1 plant clone only. . If that's true then why are their two cookie cuts in California fighting for first place? U wouldn't know because u r not from here. Stop arguing please.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hahaha I've just received an email back off the cunts who I bought that ballast off and I cringed at the email I sent em this morning when I first woke up lmao got me fuckin refund tho lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Hop up ur reply to em man I wanna see ghetto get gangsta I've rarely seen u snap think twice in all honesty lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Gotta admit it guys I'm enjoying the arguments the last few weeks lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Fuck it when tbh cash is in I'm buying mortal Lombard


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lombard wtf haha haha kombat fuckin predictive text bollocks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeh I'm a lover lax u know this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's how you avoid things huh? It doesn't matter everyone here can read .The shit you say is stupid ,you always put your foot in your mouth. Your always back peddling... girl scout cookies is a strain not a single clone dumbass.. they claim their PHENO is the best one.there is no such thing as real and fake cookies just different phenos.I thought u were better, your just another fucking noob.


Listen dickhead.

I asked "How are feminised beans from hermie bag seed the real deal?" and you answered that buy explaining how bagseed is made!

Read the fucking question properly before you post a completely irrelevant and unrelated reply!




Girl Scout Cookies is NOT a fucking strain, it's a choice phenotype from an F1/Durban Poison x OG Kush by The Cookie Family.

When they first put out GSC in dispensaries it had seeds in it (regardless how those seeds came about), these bagseeds were used by others to create the seedbank versions of GSC.



mr sunshine said:


> Stop backing yourself into a corner. If you read back to the beginning I said they got self ed they were real gs genetics the real strain.. Some were similar some were not some were better that's why the thin mint and forum cut are said to be the true or best cookies.. it can't be both according to you girls scout cookies is only 1 plant clone only. . If that's true then why are their two cookie cuts in California fighting for first place? U wouldn't know because u r not from here. Stop arguing please.


Because they were made from GSC bagseed and not the actual cut said bagseed came from!

What part of this do you not understand? 
it's quite simple ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

I asked them about the varieties out there that are being sold under the Girl Scout Cookies moniker -- some of which have even won Cannabis Cups. Since the Family haven’t given away their genetics, how do they account for it?

“We call these Fortune Cookies,” Mr. Sherbinsky said.

“Hunh?”

“I’ll tell you what a Fortune Cookie is,” Flux put in. “It’s when people buy a bag of Girl Scout Cookies, open up a bud, and there’s a seed inside it. It’s an inside joke.”


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Listen dickhead.
> 
> I asked "How are feminised beans from hermie bag seed the real deal?" and you answered that buy explaining how bagseed is made!
> 
> ...


Who said they are all the same phenotype dumbass.nobody. I'm saying they have the same genetics ..you just always fucken add shit because your always wrong and you need to..stfu you look stupid as hell dude. lmao seriously. Shut up cookie monster.go water your plants bro.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got one joint of that cooks left and its not like proper pungent but the smell is nice its sort of musky earthy maybe a bit wet dog lol I'm not sure but it is strong as fuck tho the buds are small but rock hard...it'd be nice to find a keeper in the beans I've got we shall see


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I asked them about the varieties out there that are being sold under the Girl Scout Cookies moniker -- some of which have even won Cannabis Cups. Since the Family haven’t given away their genetics, how do they account for it?
> 
> “We call these Fortune Cookies,” Mr. Sherbinsky said.
> 
> ...


Lmao of course they would call them fortune cookies it doesn't benefit them not to.. Phenotypes. Look it up...of course cookies is a fucken strain .. since u believe everything the cookie family says..here you go read it bro, STRAIN!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Who said they are all the same phenotype dumbass.nobody. I'm saying they have the same genetics ..you just always fucken add shit because your always wrong and you need to..stfu you look stupid as hell dude. lmao seriously. Shut up cookie monster.go water your plants bro.


I'm all ways wrong? Like when? 
You showed yourself up with humidity the other day mate.


Having the same, genotype means absolutely nothing unless the phenotypical expression of said genotype is the same, this the exact reason why we selectively breed for stable IBL traits.

You obviously don't understand genetics at all.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah cos of course HT is known to always be factually accurate and un-biased lmfao


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm all ways wrong? Like when?
> You showed yourself up with humidity the other day mate.
> 
> 
> ...


many can be similar can they not? Some better then others? Some completely different? I'm not saying they are stable. I'm saying they have been popped and there are similar ones to the mother.. even some that may be better... why are you talking in circles. I understand what your saying I'm saying many were popped and some were similar.. I know you understand you just can't lose..and I thought zed set you straight already u must a missed it low temps raise rh..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao of course they would call them fortune cookies it doesn't benefit them not to.. Phenotypes. Look it up...of course cookies is a fucken strain .. since u believe everything the cookie family says..here you goView attachment 3397565 read it bro, STRAIN!!



The word 'strain' in that article was used by the article writer Chris Simunek and not The Cookie Family.

That's the same article that shows you their grow room full of GSC clones in flower.

And the same article that I quoted above.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> many can be similar can they not? Some better then others? Some completely different? I'm not saying they are stable. I'm saying they have been popped and there are similar ones to the mother.. even some that may be better... why are you talking in circles. I understand what your saying I'm saying many were popped and some were similar..


You said they were "the real deal".

You're the one backpeddling and contradicting yourself when proven wrong mate.

I'm consistent.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yeah cos of course HT is known to always be factually accurate and un-biased lmfao


Fuck hightimes the cookie family said it themselves they accidently sellfed their plants end of story


The Yorkshireman said:


> The word 'strain' in that article was used by the article writer Chris Simunek and not The Cookie Family.
> 
> That's the same article that shows you their grow room full of GSC clones in flower.
> 
> And the same article that I quoted above.


alright Whatever. If anyone wants to have a laugh read back a few pages... it's a marijuana plant but it's not a strain..lol ..


The Yorkshireman said:


> You said they were "the real deal".
> 
> You're the one backpeddling and contradicting yourself when proven wrong mate.
> 
> I'm consistent.


They are the real deal girl scout cookies strain/seeds you're not smart enough to grasp what I'm telling you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

*"Strain: Plants*
The term has no official ranking status in botany; the term refers to the collective descendants produced from a common ancestor that share a uniform morphological or physiological character."


From a scientific point of view it can't really be called a 'strain' until it's been IBL'd to stable for certain characteristics.

Exactly my point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

The 'real deal' yet all different cos they come from hermie bagseed of a pollen chucked plant.

Yeah, seems legit!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Its like "look ive got identical triplets........none of which look anything like any of the others" lmao


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"Strain: Plants*
> The term has no official ranking status in botany; the term refers to the collective descendants produced from a common ancestor that share a uniform morphological or physiological character."
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao total fail bro. I like the way you just jumbled that shit together.this is what it really said.
 more proof that your just a winey little bitch that spews false information just to feed your ego because you have a small penis.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao total fail bro. I like the way you just jumbled that shit together.this is what it really said.View attachment 3397571
> View attachment 3397570 more proof that your just a winey little bitch that spews false information just to feed your your ego because you have a small penis.


And do you understand exactly what it all means?
No you fucking don't and posting it doesn't prove your point. 

I took the relevant part, the part directly after has no citation, which is then followed by a 3rd party interpretation of an unrelated article.

You can't debate something you don't understand.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Almost finished watching house...got a nice 25 bag the last day to help me through my nervs at the moment n gave myself a black eye working out today lol not to self no to failure unless someone's spotting you...natural selection I suppose tis only a matter of time n working out on valium is fucking hard work lads loool


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And do you understand exactly what it all means?
> No you fucking don't and posting it doesn't prove your point.
> 
> I took the relevant part, the part directly after has no citation, which is then followed by a 3rd party interpretation of an unrelated article.
> ...


Lmfao..you dug such a deep hole.. that's embarrassing. Lmfao u left out the facts that prove my point..shit, u made it say something different. I'm done with your dumbass..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> ..and I thought zed set you straight already u must a missed it low temps raise rh..


No Bumshine.

What he actually said was.........

" if u lower the temp of the same air the relative humidty will increase, the absolute humidity will remain the same"


Learn to read what is actually said rather than what you think is said, now go away and try to understand the very subtle point that Zeddd made there.

If you can't see the very subtle point then there's not much hope for the improvement of your rational deduction skills.

Better go back to watching wrestling with the other Yanks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol I just wanted to change the subject, at the end I felt a little bad for yorkie.. He tried!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No Bumshine.
> 
> What he actually said was.........
> 
> ...


@zeddd clear all of this up when you have a chance. I'll be back. I said if you lower your temps it will raise your humidity. . Rh. Am I wrong?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol I just wanted to change the subject, at the end I felt a little bad for yorkie.. He tried!


No! You tried.......and failed, only reason you have changed the subject is because you know you are wrong and trying to change the subject, you are the fucking retard not him, when o when will that sink into that tiny little paedophilic brain of yours?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao..you dug such a deep hole.. that's embarrassing. Lmfao u left out the facts that prove my point..shit, u made it say something different. I'm done with your dumbass..


None of it proves your point you spastic!

No citation and then a 3rd party interpretation of an unrelated article about rice to try and prove the point with no citation!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> None of it proves your point you spastic!
> 
> No citation and then a 3rd party interpretation of an unrelated article about rice to try and prove the point with no citation!


That was your example.. you bring it up then you get hurt when I challenge you on it.. I'll tell you right now. You're not punking me pussy..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That was your example.. you bring it up then you get hurt when I challenge you on it.. I'll tell you right now. You're not punking me pussy..


Oh my fucking days!..........

The text I quoted from Wiki has a citation at the end of the paragraph.

The text that directly follows that which I quoted (the bit you think proves your point) has no citation, in order to prove said uncited text the writer has used his own interpretation of an unrelated article about rice (circular reasoning).

No citations and 3rd party interpretations you posted, not me.

I took the relevant bit that is irrefutable.

You're punking yourself man.


----------



## makka (Apr 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Almost finished watching house...got a nice 25 bag the last day to help me through my nervs at the moment n gave myself a black eye working out today lol not to self no to failure unless someone's spotting you...natural selection I suppose tis only a matter of time n working out on valium is fucking hard work lads loool


Thought u always train safe? Lol ￼


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

I hope Bumshine never goes to university and tries to use Wikipedia as proof or even link like he does here.

He'd fail the first piece of work miserably, at least in British uni's.


----------



## makka (Apr 17, 2015)

Keep at it boys I'm entertained haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm done with it.

This big egg on my forehead is throbbing like fuck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Noo someone has to argue wait till I'm all out tomorrow n I'll fuck some shit up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

It's Friday boy's.

Get yer pics oot fer the lads!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

I think Don's next avatar should be Sidney Smutt.

Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's Friday boy's.
> 
> Get yer pics oot fer the lads!


Alright then if i must Lol
Psycho 
JD #2 

And zlh all will be 5 weeks on Sunday


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 17, 2015)

@ Ghetto, were can I get a copy of "Mortal Lommbard" m8 ? Lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Haha Yeh it made me chuckle that these fookin phones nowerdays wanna type for ya the cheeky fuckers


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

@newuserlol this is the best pic i could take .... 

Finally hme for the weeknd now wat should i do


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice shine on that Irish.

How much for how much?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Buss it open rack a big fat line up Montana style then give the Mrs a good seeing to


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice shine on that Irish.
> 
> How much for how much?


Got it of meerkovo was about 120 euros i tink


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Buss it open rack a big fat line up Montana style then give the Mrs a good seeing to


Ha  ... dnt u know it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Stop it stop it your getting my juices flowing man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

How the fuck u think I feel I'm waiting on cunting agora to start up again so I can fucking order lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Haha I can't wait to make a few orders my self not for a few weeks tho man


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @newuserlol this is the best pic i could take ....
> 
> Finally hme for the weeknd now wat should i do


it looks nice mate, howd you rate it? proofs in the sniffing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Got it of meerkovo was about 120 euros i tink


Just a gram then?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it looks nice mate, howd you rate it? proofs in the sniffing lol


Yea its nice tac alri wud deffo get again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Agora is down until the 19th forums are kinda up keep crashing


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

where T= temp, f= RH and D= dew point, sunshine, this equation demonstrates the relationship between temp and RH, u can use it to work out dew points for a given RH....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

to calculate RH if you jig the above equation, and if u fuk with it some more u get temp


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Zeddd dude he doesn't understand that, he just wanted a simple yes or no answer to whether he was right or wrong so he could fire over a 'told you so' off the back of your understanding.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

I like your structured reply though. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> where T= temp, f= RH and D= dew point, sunshine, this equation demonstrates the relationship between temp and RH, u can use it to work out dew points for a given RH....


Nah dawg I even got that he explained it really well.. No joking


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2015)

looking at ur sniff dude making my mouth water looks nice im going to have to trim my plant back its taken over my tent lol and i should put them into flower 2 other wise ill have a problem photos to follow


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nah dawg I even got that he explained it really well.. No joking


Basic maths really


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Basic maths really


Alright that's it you're now "the cable guy" lol imma watch.that mow.actually


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

basically at 24 c and rh 55 u will get dew at 14 c with same air, ie 55%goes to 100% dropping the temp from 24 to 14...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 17, 2015)

^^^^^^^^yehhhhh, what he says


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

boring myself now sorry lads carry on


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

got another sog of clones under a 1000w with 300 w uvb on for 20 mins x 4, seems to be having a very good effect at keeping the clones healthy during root growth when they can look a bit tired so experimenting with uv in veg now not sure if it makes a diff to finished bud yet cos ive changed my whole meth grown a pair and gone sog, gotta say im lovin it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

another good sog is to top the zlh for 4 it loves it and keeps it manageable, the exo I just leave


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

I was watching a video on YouTube about the new gavita range and he had one if them light reader jobbies and instead if just having red and blue spec it had green and I think yellow as well then he took a reading of the sun and they were almost he same Lol....he was talking a bit on how they like the UV as well and it makes a big difference on quality and resin production


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I was watching a video on YouTube about the new gavita range and he had one if them light reader jobbies and instead if just having red and blue spec it had green and I think yellow as well then he took a reading of the sun and they were almost he same Lol....he was talking a bit on how they like the UV as well and it makes a big difference on quality and resin production


mate I go in for the coming on of the gavita, forget the hype man they are bettr than that,the plants are superhealthy and swelling into the hairs at week 3 which means fatter denser buds, and yes it feels like afternoon sun but stronger, u got that link ghet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 17, 2015)

Geezer seems sound as well I like him lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

You forgive me right yorki? U know I still love you..you're just soo fun to argue with yorkie....peace cookie monster.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Geezer seems sound as well I like him lol


that's the lep mate got good spec but poor micromoles par flux


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2015)

still getting a bit of a claw on plants ph is 6.2 like the yorkshireman said for a bit and ive droped the A&B down to 25ml of each as advised


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

4 different types of feed water between 13 plants ffs.

And here's me that says I don't make work for myself....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> still getting a bit of a claw on plants ph is 6.2 like the yorkshireman said for a bit and ive droped the A&B down to 25ml of each as advised


No,no,no, you got it all wrong...........you are supposed to claim he knows nothing, then act like a cunt about it, ignore all advice given to you then proceed to try finding any errors in said advice before crying out like a whiney bitch for another thread member to back you up against the big boys all the while refusing to listen to ANY facts fired in your general direction..............tsk noobs lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> still getting a bit of a claw on plants ph is 6.2 like the yorkshireman said for a bit and ive droped the A&B down to 25ml of each as advised


those are well nuted plants, don't drop the feed down at that stage mate, just keep em like that but aerate ur water (pump and airstones) and the leaves will perk up with the increased metabolism, well done


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2015)

i thought that was just for dwc ? i makes 10l up and the plants take it all


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

They've started clawing on the ends since the last pics and the tips are starting to go yellow indicating N burn.

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2015)

so just do what im doing then


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> so just do what im doing then


no offence but they look very good for going into stretch, theres no real N burn cos u get matt darkness b4 that and yours look shiney happy plants, get more oxygen in the water so they don't feel they've been watered...leaves stay up, and alls good, a tiny bit less than a mil of tip burn is also ok if u have it


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> haha trying to save face after being made to look like the cunt you are yet again
> 
> View attachment 3397752


it doesn't matter who is right and wrong. I just don't think yorki should be spreading false information Just to make himself look a lot more skilled then he is.. Real growers know what's up.. yorki himself knows what's up. He's just not man enough to say yea I was wrong. .iInstead he rather just push his wrong information as hard as he can to trick people into believing him.. I don't believe him because I know enough not to...iI just barely know enough to know this guy's full of shit.but a noob might not know that...and that's a problem.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2015)

thats prob my fault being a bit lazy and just using the jug in sted of a watering can


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

sounds like the opening salvo of a new war, ive got the red wine and exo on vape im set, let the games begin lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats prob my fault being a bit lazy and just using the jug in sted of a watering can


if u drop some airstones into ur watering can and leave em there for 20 mins ur plants will not droop at that nutrition state they are in


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2015)

ok dude i will get one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I just don't think yorki should be spreading false information Just to make himself look a lot more skilled then he is.. Real growers know what's up.. yorki himself knows what's up. He's just not man enough to say yea I was wrong. .iInstead he rather just push his wrong information as hard as he can to trick people into believing him.. I don't believe him because I know enough not to...iI just barely know enough to know this guy's full of shit.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> it doesn't matter who is right and wrong. I just don't think yorki should be spreading false information Just to make himself look a lot more skilled then he is.. Real growers know what's up.. yorki himself knows what's up. He's just not man enough to say yea I was wrong. .iInstead he rather just push his wrong information as hard as he can to trick people into believing him.. I don't believe him because I know enough not to...iI just barely know enough to know this guy's full of shit.but a noob might not know that...and that's a problem.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

It's over gentlemen, lets drop this shit already.. not because we're pussys but because we are adults... we're better then this guys..


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> actually yes it does you fucking moron, only noob giving out bad advice here is you
> 
> View attachment 3397843


I'm saying that to make him feel better, I'm right. And he knows it.. u dont. But he does!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

Why do you think no one else is trying to school me? Or set me straight?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm saying that to make him feel better, I'm right. And he knows it.. u dont. But he does!


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Geezer seems sound as well I like him lol


he knows his shit and tbh im sold roll on the next harvest going to be getting me 1 or 4


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you think no one else is trying to school me? Or set me straight?


both yorkie and zedd have shown you exactly why you are wrong and even given you the formula for you to check for yourself, but of course, being so backwards you just simply do not possess the intelligence to understand this, this is called the Dunning-Kruger effect, 

“In order to know how good you are at something requires exactly the same skills as it does to be good at that thing in the first place,which means — and this is terribly funny — that if you are absolutely no good at something at all, then you lack exactly the skills you need to know that you are absolutely no good at it.”


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> both yorkie and zedd have shown you exactly why you are wrong and even given you the formula for you to check for yourself, but of course, being so backwards you just simply do not possess the intelligence to understand this, this is called the Dunning-Kruger effect,
> 
> “In order to know how good you are at something requires exactly the same skills as it does to be good at that thing in the first place,which means — and this is terribly funny — that if you are absolutely no good at something at all, then you lack exactly the skills you need to know that you are absolutely no good at it.”


this only applies if the persons IQ is so low that he also cannot learn, the normal model of competence taught at uni is the following; unconsciously incompetent (i.e what u say), consciously incompetent, consciously competent, unconsciously competent....job learnt imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> this only applies if the persons IQ is so low that he also cannot learn, the normal model of competence taught at uni is the following; unconsciously incompetent, consciously incompetent, consciously competent, unconsciously competent....job learnt imo


well the fact he still believes that he is right an yorkie is wrong after both of you have pointed out his error and even explained it to him would certainly be "not learning" lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> well the fact he still believes that he is right an yorkie is wrong after both of you have pointed out his error and even explained it to him would certainly be "not learning" lol


I am right. Maybe you should ask someone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Dunning and Kruger proposed that, for a given skill, incompetent people will:


fail to recognize their own lack of skill
fail to recognize genuine skill in others
fail to recognize the extremity of their inadequacy
recognize and acknowledge their own previous lack of skill, _if_ they are exposed to training for that skill


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> well the fact he still believes that he is right an yorkie is wrong after both of you have pointed out his error and even explained it to him would certainly be "not learning" lol


well im a bit confused, I stated the science which didn't conflict with anyone but just clarified what happens with RH, I didn't read anything I particularly disagreed with I thought it was just an excuse for a pissing contest which is entertaining this nite lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dunning and Kruger proposed that, for a given skill, incompetent people will:
> 
> 
> fail to recognize their own lack of skill
> ...


yes but this is not fixed its a stage in learning


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

lunch yday i think? could have been the day before tho i forget lol imho heavy smoking is as bad as many a drug, i lose days to it and am a total mongo, from smoking when i wake up till i drop.

anyway lunch was a pulled pork grilled wrap with added, double portion of brisket,cheese,chorizo n smoked bacon was fucking bangin i remember that much lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well im a bit confused, I stated the science which didn't conflict with anyone but just clarified what happens with RH, I didn't read anything I particularly disagreed with I thought it was just an excuse for a pissing contest which is entertaining this nite lol



I 100% agree with that.

The problem is Bumshine doesn't understand the science.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes but this is not fixed its a stage in learning


Last bullet point agrees mate.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well im a bit confused, I stated the science which didn't conflict with anyone but just clarified what happens with RH, I didn't read anything I particularly disagreed with I thought it was just an excuse for a pissing contest which is entertaining this nite lol


as soon as you put the formula up you lost me lmao, like reading chinese/martian for me lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I 100% agree with that.
> 
> The problem is Bumshine doesn't understand the science.


So does the science point to me being right or wrong ?you're petty fogging..but we can play a little more if you like..


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> as soon as you put the formula up you lost me lmao, like reading chinese/martian for me lol


Yea the formula says I'm right.. lower temperature will higher the rh..


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

had few yellow leaves att bottoms not much thou thinking lack of light got to trim the lower branches in next couple days anyways i managed to of kept stretch down this run new controller really is one of the best grow related purchases temps steady all day 27-28 and 19-20 lights off
started on 3 mil floors per liter and half strength budxl 0.5ml-1 liter beginning of week3
2 big uns 1 ssh and i dinafem cheese i give extra water today than normal and as a result the leaves look a tad heavy lol will pick right back up in next day or so i hope Wat u all reckon lads


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> as soon as you put the formula up you lost me lmao, like reading chinese/martian for me lol


me too ffs but forget the heirogltpics and enter the data and get the calculator....or skin up a fatty and get high


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

His problem is his rh is to low? Is it not yorkie?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> both yorkie and zedd have shown you exactly why you are wrong and even given you the formula for you to check for yourself, but of course, being so backwards you just simply do not possess the intelligence to understand this, this is called the Dunning-Kruger effect,
> 
> “In order to know how good you are at something requires exactly the same skills as it does to be good at that thing in the first place,which means — and this is terribly funny — that if you are absolutely no good at something at all, then you lack exactly the skills you need to know that you are absolutely no good at it.”


fuckin made me laff bumshine really is a wrong un


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea the formula says I'm right.. lower temperature will higher the rh..


 "Of the same air"


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Of the same air"


Lmao..OK I'm done for real this time. just lower your temperature fucker..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

Dickhead's just had the very subtle point that blows his bullshit out of the water handed to him on a plate and he still doesn't get it.

.................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

If you’re incompetent, you can’t know you’re incompetent. […] the skills you need to produce a right answer are exactly the skills you need to recognize what a right answer is.

—David Dunning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

There's so fucking much of it floating round forums I had it as my signature a few weeks back.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

;p


The Yorkshireman said:


> If you’re incompetent, you can’t know you’re incompetent. […] the skills you need to produce a right answer are exactly the skills you need to recognize what a right answer is.
> 
> —David Dunning


its intellectual kfc imo


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

i am so bored of this shit and why do people even play into there hands and talk to these people?!?

-rambo

lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i am so bored of this shit and why do people even play into there hands and talk to these people?!?
> 
> -rambo
> 
> lol


bored


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ;p
> 
> its intellectual kfc imo



That's funny.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i am so bored of this shit and why do people even play into there hands and talk to these people?!?
> 
> -rambo
> 
> lol


Blame that fucking [email protected] for going soft, Bumshine cunt thinks he's got his feet under the table now!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> bored


at Rambo where u been ffs im only waiting on u when u rear ur head to entertain us drunks lol cmon


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

I ll get my coat lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I ll get my coat lol


Aye lad, Buck says you've pulled!

Want 20p to ring yer Mam?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Blame that fucking [email protected] for going soft, Bumshine cunt thinks he's got his feet under the table now!





zeddd said:


> at Rambo where u been ffs im only waiting on u when u rear ur head to entertain us drunks lol cmon


i had me odd outburst but even as pissed as i am i refuse to talk to them twats, the trolling fair play but all that peado shit was a level above.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye lad, Buck says you've pulled!
> 
> Want 20p to ring yer Mam?


nah baz can rim me mum lo


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 17, 2015)

this fucking thread i swear is a good % of the cause of my drug intake, think im gonna have 4 zoppies instead of 2 just to try help me get over the thought of baz rimming zedds mum lmao......

night.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 17, 2015)

Zedd, I'm praying to god you meant "ring"


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> think im gonna have 4 zoppies instead of 2 just to try help me get over the thought of baz rimming zedds mum lmao......
> 
> night.


Fuck off geez, bet you're knocking one out thinking of me stretching Zedd's mam's rusty sheriffs badge !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

well another half of proper and a ups for good measure. Me and the wagon fell out I called his horse a slag.


----------



## tommy100390 (Apr 17, 2015)

Is there any1 out there in the uk can quote me some good prices on a box. Im payin 6400-6800 fully dank atm but thats through middle men i can do some great long term business with an actual source. Genuine post can be discussed further over the phone. Appreciate any1 who can point me in right direction.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 17, 2015)

Morning


----------



## bgmn2 (Apr 17, 2015)

What's hot shit @ UK atm, Cheese/Blue Cheese/SLH?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dickhead's just had the very subtle point that blows his bullshit out of the water handed to him on a plate and he still doesn't get it.
> 
> .................................


Not only that but he ate it up after...some amount of shit out that lads gob


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i am so bored of this shit and why do people even play into there hands and talk to these people?!?
> 
> -rambo
> 
> lol


Omg ur rambo wtf!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Blame that fucking [email protected] for going soft, Bumshine cunt thinks he's got his feet under the table now!


Ur starting to sound like my missus now loool my screens fixed n I'm put of valium... Wasn't going soft I was very high very high I'd concluded he'd an angle a while back once I'd sobered up.only yanks I like here is md jenks abe..n a few others like angry black man n em on 600 club..those toke n talk spanners are quare folk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

tommy100390 said:


> Is there any1 out there in the uk can quote me some good prices on a box. Im payin 6400-6800 fully dank atm but thats through middle men i can do some great long term business with an actual source. Genuine post can be discussed further over the phone. Appreciate any1 who can point me in right direction.


Of course officer


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Omg ur rambo wtf!!!





newuserlol said:


> i had me odd outburst but even as pissed as i am i refuse to talk to them twats, the trolling fair play but all that peado shit was a level above.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

tommy100390 said:


> Is there any1 out there in the uk can quote me some good prices on a box. Im payin 6400-6800 fully dank atm but thats through middle men i can do some great long term business with an actual source. Genuine post can be discussed further over the phone. Appreciate any1 who can point me in right direction.


if i were you i would edit or delete this before the nazi mods ban your account


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all


Top of the mornin to ya


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Think he's a honeypot rib


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> had few yellow leaves att bottoms not much thou thinking lack of light got to trim the lower branches in next couple days anyways i managed to of kept stretch down this run new controller really is one of the best grow related purchases temps steady all day 27-28 and 19-20 lights off
> 
> 
> u got one off them sms controller if i remember right its the same one i brought for this grow
> helped me out a lot more prob best £80 ive spent


sorry i repleyed b4 watching the vid


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye lad, Buck says you've pulled!
> 
> Want 20p to ring yer Mam?


20p when was the last time you used a phonebox lol its about 50p now i think


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2015)

morning guys sun is shining kids at nans for weekend so almost time to hit the pub


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2015)

phone boxes are for shooting up and or skinning up these days. And occasionally scallies knocking boots.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> sorry i repleyed b4 watching the vid


yes mate the controller is awsome wish i got one earlier tbh


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> 20p when was the last time you used a phonebox lol its about 50p now i think


60p for about 3.6 seconds on mobile lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate the controller is awsome wish i got one earlier tbh


Ivw the same controller 25.5 consistently it's awesome not even a hum


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

tommy100390 said:


> Is there any1 out there in the uk can quote me some good prices on a box. Im payin 6400-6800 fully dank atm but thats through middle men i can do some great long term business with an actual source. Genuine post can be discussed further over the phone. Appreciate any1 who can point me in right direction.


yes mate of course i can get u a box il do it u for your missus


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ivw the same controller 25.5 consistently it's awesome not even a hum


im around 27-28 but the extractor is hardly doing anything how much lightage u got running in you room mate


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> basically at 24 c and rh 55 u will get dew at 14 c with same air, ie 55%goes to 100% dropping the temp from 24 to 14...


This is vpd righ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> im around 27-28 but the extractor is hardly doing anything how much lightage u got running in you room mate


I've only a 600w but id gotten my fan speed sms when I started first at ebay auctioned for like 40e n he posted it for fuck all lol had to buy it but didn't have use for.it at the time as id a 2 speed mixflow fan now my blue beast n passive intake ==easy to fuck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> 20p when was the last time you used a phonebox lol its about 50p now i think


When they brought out those text pad phones in Leeds city centre where you could send a text message from a pay phone for 10p.

About 2001 I think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> gotten


Oi slipper boy!

We'll have a less of those made up Yank words in here thank you kindly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

Ey up all.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuck sake lost a tenner with those coins waiting so long ffs was 200e now.it's like 189.fuckall


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oi slipper boy!
> 
> We'll have a less of those made up Yank words in here thank you kindly.


"we'll have a less of those "


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck sake lost a tenner with those coins waiting so long ffs was 200e now.it's like 189.fuckall


Well, have this to cheer you up lmao

https://suicidegirls.com/videos/12228/suicide-girls-shootfest-portugal-2013/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well, have this to cheer you up lmao
> 
> https://suicidegirls.com/videos/12228/suicide-girls-shootfest-portugal-2013/


 love suicide girls gf made me unlike em on Facebook..not gonna happen n that definitely helped BOING


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> love suicide girls gf made me unlike em on Facebook..not gonna happen n that definitely helped BOING


tell her to gtfo lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2015)

i gets a little hum from my fan but i keeps min speed up at just above 50% and all is good except the air gushing though the air brick cos i havent drilled a hole in the wall yet only because when i finely sort my shed out it will all be changed around and i dont want loads of holes every where


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When they brought out those text pad phones in Leeds city centre where you could send a text message from a pay phone for 10p.
> 
> About 2001 I think.


tis 20p a text or email now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Black gut at the start Lol.."we've been steppin on grapes tonight Yeh its wicked lmao.....then skip to 2:40 funny as fuck


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i gets a little hum from my fan but i keeps min speed up at just above 50% and all is good except the air gushing though the air brick cos i havent drilled a hole in the wall yet only because when i finely sort my shed out it will all be changed around and i dont want loads of holes every where


i have minimum on 40% no humming at all extractor sounds quiet too 





i really dont understand what my wifes problem is with the location of extractor she can still get to the sink to wash up ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2015)

mines in the shed at bottom of garden so i dont here it any way lol

just sucks a bit as mine and next doors sheds joined together


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

So what you lot got planned for tomorrow then?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuck all my Mrs is at work all day not unless I waltz down the local wreck with the kids and just make out we've stumbled upon a big smoke out haha


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Bumshime was technically right lol rh does go up at lower temp but the actual humidity never changes so Yorkie was actually absolute right lol as the absolute humidity not rh remains the same like in the vpd chart


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> So what you lot got planned for tomorrow then?


Wats tomora ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> "we'll have a less of those "


I'm a Yorkshireman, I've got a card for broken English.

You won't find me saying shit like 'gotten' or 'aluminum' or calling a fillet a fucking 'filet' though.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Bumshime was technically right lol rh does go up at lower temp but the actual humidity never changes so Yorkie was actually absolute right lol as the absolute humidity not rh remains the same like in the vpd chart


I don't know how people gwtvconfused about this sorry for sloppy writing just had 4 blues hat to pay a squid each but oh well I just had a lymph node removal docs said I might have blood cancer boys I'm flapping lol so got these blues to chill out a bit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats tomora ??


4/20


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 4/20


Monday man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Monday man


oh i know that but all the events are going on tomoz etc


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Monday man


Gotta celebrate this man


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh i know that but all the events are going on tomoz etc


Fck all happenin over here


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

We're any events close to nw lancs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Gotta celebrate this man


Ohh i will i kept me shatter from barca so all good


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh i will i kept me shatter from barca so all good


I got some canna butter made with clover and a ounce of foxtail lemon skunk so saving that to lol the shits potent lol 2 people whited already


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh i know that but all the events are going on tomoz etc


where are the events happening


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

@ thc n makka, look up london cannabis club on google/facebook n they have all the details of the events going on up n down the country etc, main one down south is hyde park london n then normally all the big cities, manc, liverpool,glasgow etc etc

only thing to watch out for is covering your face at these events as police just stand there all day filming everyones faces n then use their/facebooks facial recognition tech to identify ppl and if your known for certain offences you are likely to get your self/housewatched for a while to see if ur up to anything


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

There's something happening everywhere man my local clubs having a big meet up at one of the local parks if my Mrs finishes early enough I'm going down


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> There's something happening everywhere man my local clubs having a big meet up at one of the local parks if my Mrs finishes early enough I'm going down


Jus blagged my missus I'm going one with her lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Bumshime was technically right lol rh does go up at lower temp but the actual humidity never changes so Yorkie was actually absolute right lol as the absolute humidity not rh remains the same like in the vpd chart


The point to be taken in mind though is it lowers RH of "the same air".

It gets sketchy when you've got fans pulling large amounts of free flowing air (straight from outside) through the space in question, then there's the pressure of that air to think about. It's not a simple case of "lower your temps" (however the fuck that would be done I don't know).

But we're done with it, I'm fucked if we're going to drag it out for another day.
He'll be in shortly jumping all over that thinking his wild guess (50/50 chance) was actually educated and 100% correct as it was laid out, which it isn't.



He'd look a complete bell end even to the lad's who don't understand it if it was later in the year and he said the same thing.

For example it's autumn and short of 10c outside, my humidity is too low (for whatever reason).
Bumshine strolls in and says "lower your temps and the humidity will go up".

Yeah right, that seems legit.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @ thc n makka, look up london cannabis club on google/facebook n they have all the details of the events going on up n down the country etc, main one down south is hyde park london n then normally all the big cities, manc, liverpool,glasgow etc etc


Can u peng bud legally there or try samples? Always wanted to go one of them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats tomora ??


The 19th.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 19th.


Sunday


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bit more of that JD dont think she's gonna be a big yielder as the buds are wispy as fuck but quality is bangin another week or so and she's coming doon


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Can u peng bud legally there or try samples? Always wanted to go one of them


people do smoke openly etc and are pretty much left alone providing you stay with the crowd, wander off though or get seen dealing n ur fucked


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @ thc n makka, look up london cannabis club on google/facebook n they have all the details of the events going on up n down the country etc, main one down south is hyde park london n then normally all the big cities, manc, liverpool,glasgow etc etc
> 
> only thing to watch out for is covering your face at these events as police just stand there all day filming everyones faces n then use their/facebooks facial recognition tech to identify ppl and if your known for certain offences you are likely to get your self/housewatched for a while to see if ur up to anything


edited this so make sure you read the added bit ppl


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bit more of that JD dont think she's gonna be a big yielder as the buds are wispy as fuck but quality is bangin another week or so and she's coming doon


Get any bud with them hairs ???


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The point to be taken in mind though is it lowers RH of "the same air".
> 
> It gets sketchy when you've got fans pulling large amounts of free flowing air (straight from outside) through the space in question, then there's the pressure of that air to think about. It's not a simple case of "lower your temps" (however the fuck that would be done I don't know).
> 
> ...


Bumshine is wrong tbh I know that I just like to learn pal that's all I said u was absolute right I should explain better not to start a debate but to help me understand the rh is different to humidity alone like vpd chart says if u have a bag not put 20 percent humidity in then if u reduce the bag size the humidity would rise given the smaller bag if I'm right just like vpd?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> only thing to watch out for is covering your face at these events as police just stand there all day filming everyones faces n then use their/facebooks facial recognition tech to identify ppl and if your known for certain offences you are likely to get your self/housewatched for a while to see if ur up to anything


There's so much wrong with that I don't know where to start.

Throws "innocent until proven guilty" out the window eh!?


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Bumshine is wrong tbh I know that I just like to learn pal that's all I said u was absolute right I should explain better not to start a debate but to help me understand the rh is different to humidity alone like vpd chart says if u have a bag not put 20 percent humidity in then if u reduce the bag size the humidity would rise given the smaller bag if I'm right just like vpd?


Aahhh but variables of intake / out take effect this I understand I think sorry if I caused offence


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> if u have a bag not put 20 percent humidity in then if u reduce the bag size the humidity would rise given the smaller bag if I'm right just like vpd?


Pretty much.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's so much wrong with that I don't know where to start.
> 
> Throws "innocent until proven guilty" out the window eh!?


I think it's the other way now tbh in law guilty to proven innocent may be wrong tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Aahhh but variables of intake / out take effect this I understand I think sorry if I caused offence


Not at all mate, I don't get offended.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not at all mate, I don't get offended.


Good I'm glad hear to learn not make enemy's lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> I think it's the other way now tbh in law guilty to proven innocent may be wrong tho


Lol, they'd like to fucking think so but no.

This is England and our constitution is made up of the Magna Carta and the Bill of Rights.

The greatest constitution in the world.



But to defend your rights against a tyrannical government first you must know your rights.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, they'd like to fucking think so but no.
> 
> This is England and our constitution is made up of the Magna Carta and the Bill of Rights.
> 
> ...


I've won a few trials in crown so I got good knowledge of law but I'm not perfect lol I think the law only got passed recently tho but I might be wrong


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's so much wrong with that I don't know where to start.
> 
> Throws "innocent until proven guilty" out the window eh!?


Yeah i know n they have kept it majorly quiet as well, its only coz a distant family member works as an intelligence officer for them n knows i smoke green that i even found out

apparently the justification they use for it is reasonable suspicion that if you attend and are seen smoking at these events then you must be in possession etc so they can watch you for a bit to get more evidence etc in case you are dealing/growing as well


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yeah i know n they have kept it majorly quiet as well, its only coz a distant family member works as an intelligence officer for them n knows i smoke green that i even found out
> 
> apparently the justification they use for it is reasonable suspicion that if you attend and are seen smoking at these events then you must be in possession etc so they can watch you for a bit to get more evidence etc in case you are dealing/growing as well


Something similar yeah I think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2015)

missus broke the.push button on the khazi this morning. In my attempt to fix it I've only superglued my finger to the fucker. Its come off but I've left a layer glued to the back of the bog.

missus is pissing herself laughing


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Haha ya cheeky knacker that's u not getting any


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha ya cheeky knacker that's u not getting any


Did i tell ya how nice looking it is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Some of the shit I'm watching today man hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> apparently the justification they use for it is reasonable suspicion that if you attend and are seen smoking at these events then you must be in possession etc so they can watch you for a bit to get more evidence etc in case you are dealing/growing as well


So all the roll up tobacco smokers get profiled from a distance.

Fuck me, why not just fly in a load of Yank coppers to shoot everybody and have done with it.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Some of the shit I'm watching today man hahaha


Ya have me at it now


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> missus broke the push button on the khazi


I can't stand those things, it's all they have in Poland and they never seem to be good quality or fit right.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm a Yorkshireman, I've got a card for broken English.
> 
> You won't find me saying shit like 'gotten' or 'aluminum' or calling a fillet a fucking 'filet' though.


I'm Irish!
u wankers forced this fine language on us so the least I can do is make shite of it n use it to me liking guvnor... I can start speaking in Irish slang bur that will make me even more difficult to understand looool n Irish slang is basically Irish gypsy talk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> I don't know how people gwtvconfused about this sorry for sloppy writing just had 4 blues hat to pay a squid each but oh well I just had a lymph node removal docs said I might have blood cancer boys I'm flapping lol so got these blues to chill out a bit


I call dibs on whatever drugs n paraphernalia you've left over when you croke..hear cannabis cures cancer lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm Irish!
> u wankers forced this fine language on us so the least I can do is make shite of it n use it to me liking guvnor... I can start speaking in Irish slang bur that will make me even more difficult to understand looool n Irish slang is basically Irish gypsy talk


"D'ja like dags?"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Good I'm glad hear to learn not make enemy's lol


Ah come on now u can't be learning here without getting offended


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So all the roll up tobacco smokers get profiled from a distance.
> 
> Fuck me, why not just fly in a load of Yank coppers to shoot everybody and have done with it.
> 
> Fucking idiots.


Over here it's diabolical they can literally walk into tour house if they have suspicion the law is being broken..literally search u n all garda over here have faaaar 2 many [email protected] yorkie color lool jk


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Over here it's diabolical they can literally walk into tour house if they have suspicion the law is being broken..literally search u n all garda over here have faaaar 2 many [email protected] yorkie color lool jk


No rite to come into ur house without a warrant


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "D'ja like dags?"


Loool like gatting is drinking feaking is fucking beurs is girls n so on.. They literally have pretty much their own language the snakes.. Council Est all da way boys...Anyone wanna buy a dag or let me hold a tenner


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "D'ja like dags?"


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah come on now u can't be learning here without getting offended


Open minded lol most ignorant person is one who is willing not to open their mind views lol how can u learn otherwise lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So all the roll up tobacco smokers get profiled from a distance.
> 
> Fuck me, why not just fly in a load of Yank coppers to shoot everybody and have done with it.
> 
> Fucking idiots.


to be fair though, just how many people do you think only smoke roll-ups at a 420 event? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No rite to come into ur house without a warrant


Nope look it up happened to a mate a few times house party loud music n they just walked in n I called a family member aftwr n they can walk in if they think the laws being broken so they can make shit up,quick snap...for reals


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sure we'd manage [email protected]

We've been well versed in 'big fat Gipsy weddings' for some years now.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool like gatting is drinking feaking is fucking beurs is girls n so on.. They literally have pretty much their own language the snakes.. Council Est all da way boys...Anyone wanna buy a dag or let me hold a tenner


I'm half Irish dad was full blown lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> to be fair though, just how many people do you think only smoke roll-ups at a 420 event? lol


Lol, not the point though is it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No rite to come into ur house without a warrant


only in the north mate, daaan saaarf they can pretty much do what they want if i remember rightly, happened to a few of the lads we were working with out there a few years back


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Till he shot his load in her now he's half


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> only in the north mate, daaan saaarf they can pretty much do what they want if i remember rightly, happened to a few of the lads we were working with out there a few years back


I'm in nw UK n after my 1st bust they came back every 12 months for 2 year js saying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3398373


"Wad'awai wan a caravan fe th's ney fecking wheels!?"


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Till he shot his load in her now he's half


That aimed at me lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nope look it up happened to a mate a few times house party loud music n they just walked in n I called a family member aftwr n they can walk in if they think the laws being broken so they can make shit up,quick snap...for reals






R1b3n4 said:


> only in the north mate, daaan saaarf they can pretty much do what they want if i remember rightly, happened to a few of the lads we were working with out there a few years back


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/justice/arrests/powers_of_search.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> I'm in nw UK n after my 1st bust they came back every 12 months for 2 year js saying


Fucking move house after a bust ya plank!

Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

I tink a big problem over here is that lads dont have the balls to tell them to go fck themselfs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> only in the north mate, daaan saaarf they can pretty much do what they want if i remember rightly, happened to a few of the lads we were working with out there a few years back


Dude if ur growing pot u gotta know.this shit Irish lol it's this one "act " they recite n it's so loose that they can search ur car whatever the fuck they want... Except carry guns or correctly do their job


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking move house after a bust ya plank!
> 
> Lol


Well Its 3 year since last bust so fingers eh last two time they searched there was nothing so I think I'm clear now tbh


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dude if ur growing pot u gotta know.this shit Irish lol it's this one "act " they recite n it's so loose that they can search ur car whatever the fuck they want... Except carry guns or correctly do their job


Man i grew up dealin wit the cunts enuf ive ran them from my front garden not even my house .. its about holding ur own and no fckn way is a gardai comin onto my premises wit out a fckn warrant end of


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/justice/arrests/powers_of_search.html


However, certain legislation entitles the Gardai to go on premises without a warrant, for example, the Intoxicating Liquor Acts, the Public Dance Halls Act, and the Health Acts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/justice/arrests/powers_of_search.html


They have em on call they can get one I f "
when a Garda makes a statement on oath that he/she knows or has reasonable cause for believing or suspecting that a crime has been or is being committed.

In general, reasonable force may be used to execute a search warrant." so they walkie talkie suspicious activities going on to the office peace officer or whoever is in charge is reasonable case to search it's happened to mates it's gone to court they didn't win..the cops won cuz shit was suspect aparently...they will always give them the go ahead just incase..it's America that has all the laws but they went over board on laws lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Man i grew up dealin wit the cunts enuf ive ran them from my front garden not even my house .. its about holding ur own and no fckn way is a gardai comin onto my premises wit out a fckn warrant end of


There reason for me was they could smell weed through my window what I was smoking and they did have grounds to check my property on that alone bad luck I guess


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2015)

which miserable cunt brought up getting busted, killed my buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Well Its 3 year since last bust so fingers eh last two time they searched there was nothing so I think I'm clear now tbh


Ur my kinda guy bro lol fuck em


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ur my kinda guy bro lol fuck em


I only get a fine anyway lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> which miserable cunt brought up getting busted, killed my buzz


Haha soz zeddd pal


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink a big problem over here is that lads dont have the balls to tell them to go fck themselfs


I did and got slammed to ground tbh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> I did and got slammed to ground tbh


last time i saw someone tell a gardai to fuck off was also the last time i saw someone have their face split open with a truncheon in the middle of a crowded street by 4 of the fuckers, middle of dublin midday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> I did and got slammed to ground tbh


U sound the the kinda guy that deserved it lol only time I got arrested was in Manchester fuckers took the shoe laces out my shoes n made me take the fuckers off outside the cell anyways but the little cereal in the morning was sweet.remember asking some lad at checking in if he had a skin so I could make a rolling could have a smoke before they properly arrested me lol wankered


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> However, certain legislation entitles the Gardai to go on premises without a warrant, for example, the Intoxicating Liquor Acts, the Public Dance Halls Act, and the Health Acts.


And they're licensed premises I would have thought.

It's the same here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> last time i saw someone tell a gardai to fuck off was also the last time i saw someone have their face split open with a truncheon in the middle of a crowded street by 4 of the fuckers, middle of dublin midday


My mate always getting arrested for fighting gas marks all over him in fuck the police file just tons of pics of all these brushes his head smashed up garda are evil over here n the law is definitely on their side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

and that's why pots so expensive I suppose they think I grow they can Walk right in n check


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And they're licensed premises I would have thought.
> 
> It's the same here.


i remember someone saying a few years back that their licensing laws over there can pretty much cover any building in ireland, licensed or not, something to do wuth the troubles and illegal liquor production or something, pretty much means they can enter any dwelling if alcohol production/sales etc are believed to be going on in there whether its true or not lol

same thing with abortions as well apparently, if they suspect a dwelling is being used in any way to do with abortions they can do what they want in there as well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

I've a clean record these days and licensed so I'm a model citizen and an upstanding, responsible member of society. 



Waited 7 years for a custodial sentence to become 'spent' though.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've a clean record these days and licensed so I'm a model citizen and an upstanding, responsible member of society.
> 
> 
> 
> Waited 7 years for a custodial sentence to become 'spent' though.


other than a few driving offences luckily ive never been caught for anything lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just went the bookies to do a footie accum backed a cuple horses and now im up160 yoyo happy days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

Ah fuck, I had 27 TIC's attached to my second offence!

Those were reckless days. Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ah fuck, I had 27 TIC's attached to my second offence!
> 
> Those were reckless days. Lol


tic?


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U sound the the kinda guy that deserved it lol only time I got arrested was in Manchester fuckers took the shoe laces out my shoes n made me take the fuckers off outside the cell anyways but the little cereal in the morning was sweet.remember asking some lad at checking in if he had a skin so I could make a rolling could have a smoke before they properly arrested me lol wankered


No I was like wtf show me ya warrant lol I am a rational person lmao but the guy just pushes his way in my home were my kids are shit and when in he seen a 20 sack on shelf then when I insisted I see a warrant it's it's illegal what your doing u can't just push in my home were kids are and well next thing I'm body slammed and house getting searched so how would u of handled it relax


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tic?


Offences 'Taken Into Consideration'.

Basically they give you a lesser sentence on a guilty plea if you admit to other crimes that they don't know about.

It's the lowest form of copping a deal over here.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Offences 'Taken Into Consideration'.
> 
> Basically they give you a lesser sentence on a guilty plea if you admit to other crimes that they don't know about.
> 
> It's the lowest form of copping a deal over here.


The judge just gives u extra for the index offence to make up for the tic's that's my personal experience I will never admit tic anymore duck that it's only cause they no evidence on the tic lmao

Every time I got remanded they use to come in prison and asked me if I wanted to tic out lmao never did tho and always never come back funk tic imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> No I was like wtf show me ya warrant lol I am a rational person lmao but the guy just pushes his way in my home were my kids are shit and when in he seen a 20 sack on shelf then when I insisted I see a warrant it's it's illegal what your doing u can't just push in my home were kids are and well next thing I'm body slammed and house getting searched so how would u of handled it relax


Why did you open the door in the first place out of interest?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Offences 'Taken Into Consideration'.
> 
> Basically they give you a lesser sentence on a guilty plea if you admit to other crimes that they don't know about.
> 
> It's the lowest form of copping a deal over here.


yeah im with ya now, just couldnt place the initials in my head lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Why did you open the door in the first place out of interest?


They walked in two of them cause they could smell a joint through window that's when I asked to see warrant


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> No I was like wtf show me ya warrant lol I am a rational person lmao but the guy just pushes his way in my home were my kids are shit and when in he seen a 20 sack on shelf then when I insisted I see a warrant it's it's illegal what your doing u can't just push in my home were kids are and well next thing I'm body slammed and house getting searched so how would u of handled it relax


I was messing mate I'd of taken that office to court for emotional traumatising your children n now you suffer from severe anxiety.. Any officer hassles you i always go to the garda station n file a complaint. They handled that ludicrously n if I were u nid of slapped him one poor kids must of been shook... U lose a sense of security in ur own home after that u should.of taken wm to see a councilor n sued excessive force especially last few yrs would of been recorded if u blockaded yourself in ok but when u answer the door they should treat you courteously


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Coppers do what the funk they want I'm they use to drag me in blue bus off street give me 2 min beating and throw me out lmao funking pricks lol then they just out right deny it in court THATS THE TRUTH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> They walked in two of them cause they could smell a joint through window that's when I asked to see warrant


See sneaky cunts


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> See sneaky cunts


Then when I pulled him about it he said door was open ajar I was mad as funk tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Hate always having to quote this bit house MD left with a whimper not A bang, downhill from season 3


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> They walked in two of them cause they could smell a joint through window that's when I asked to see warrant


so the door was already open then?

n the fact they could smell it being smoked in the property gives them their "reasonable suspicion"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Then when I pulled him about it he said door was open ajar I was mad as funk tbh


That's exactly what the cunts want but when they treat u likw a mug around ur fucking kids what're fuck they should handle this shot with the upmost diplomacy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> so the door was already open then?


Probably now I've been in houses they just walk in lol its ridiculous


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> The judge just gives u extra for the index offence to make up for the tic's that's my personal experience I will never admit tic anymore duck that it's only cause they no evidence on the tic lmao


Yeah I'm older and wiser these day's.
I was only 16-17 back then.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

Quick question lads, anything around the house i can use for a quick nitrogen fix for my plants until monday when i can actually buy some proper food?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hate always having to quote this bit house MD left with a whimper not A bang, downhill from season 3


????


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> funk


This is the UK thread and it's ours mate.

You're allowed to swear in here as much as you like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Quick question lads, anything around the house i can use for a quick nitrogen fix for my plants until monday when i can actually buy some proper food?


Diluted and PH'd piss.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ????


Ts Eliot quote...ive been watching house straight from season one -8 26 episodes a season technically became my world....love to Eliot tbh gaaaaay


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> so the door was already open then?
> 
> n the fact they could smell it being smoked in the property gives them their "reasonable suspicion"


No it was closed but not locked lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's exactly what the cunts want but when they treat u likw a mug around ur fucking kids what're fuck they should handle this shot with the upmost diplomacy


Exactly mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Diluted and PH'd piss.


anything else? nothing to ph with here

have got some tomato food here but its fairly low in N, dont wanna give em a huge dose of that in case i give em a p or k overfert


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This is the UK thread and it's ours mate.
> 
> You're allowed to swear in here as much as you like.


Auto spell lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> anything else? nothing to ph with here
> 
> have got some tomato food here but its fairly low in N, dont wanna give em a huge dose of that in case i give em a p or k overfert


What about plant bio that's high in n


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> No it was closed but not locked lol


if they could open it from outside without a key then they are perfectly within their rights as far as im aware, im sure someone will correct me if im wrong lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> No it was closed but not locked lol


Fucking knew it ur underestimating how sneaky our garda are boys snakes


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Sneaky bastards man 


[email protected] said:


> Fucking knew it ur underestimating how sneaky our garda are boys snakes


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if they could open it from outside without a key then they are perfectly within their rights as far as im aware, im sure someone will correct me if im wrong lol


Honestly they wanna come in they say what needs to be said they can do whatever the fuck they want...that's why we must fight one grow down two grows up lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> What about plant bio that's high in n


unfortunately i dont have any in the house n skint til monday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Sneaky bastards man


It's the kid factor that gets me ud assume (mother of all bitches blah,blah,blah) they'd be correctly trained in these situations your their role model that's sending horrible signals how can they feel safe? I'd so of sue for emotional distress stop dropping diazepam go to docs feel the palpation's say it's since u been raided blah blah blah emotional distress, fearful in your own home, children's safety.


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

I would rather not draw the attention tbh I been good for 18 month now making money again so don't wanna duck it up lol kids r fine tho lol they get what they want tbh lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

What about calmex that got me init not perfect but last resort eh

N INIT I MENT ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2015)

yo just got back from pub lunch a nice chicken combo and got an air stone witch is working its magic now and put and a new ph pen gf gone to work going to water these babies then bk to the pub


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> What about calmex that got me init not perfect but last resort eh
> 
> N INIT I MENT ha


got some cal-mag if thats what you mean?


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> got some cal-mag if thats what you mean?


Yeah it's 2.0.0 init


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah it's 2.0.0 init


2.55- 0.11- 0.33 it reckons


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 18, 2015)

Afternoon fuckers,
Been at the park with the kids and dogs all day, home now for a nice munch and a few beverages to end the day, 

4 weeks today till I chop my girls down, can't fooking wait, the psy X Zlh is starting to fill out now and is smelling of fruity goodness, still don't think it's gonna be as good a yielded as the Zlh on its own though


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon fuckers,
> Been at the park with the kids and dogs all day, home now for a nice munch and a few beverages to end the day,
> 
> 4 weeks today till I chop my girls down, can't fooking wait, the psy X Zlh is starting to fill out now and is smelling of fruity goodness, still don't think it's gonna be as good a yielded as the Zlh on its own though


you n me both lol, still got another 5-6 weeks left on mine ffs, killing me not having a smoke these days, had all of £40 worth in the last fortnight


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tic?


taken into consideration if u robbed 7 banks and they got u for one u could declare the others and only get sentenced for the one and others ticked off the pigs books helped them clear up the big lists of unsolved crimes worked nice for me more than twice if the tic you declared was 2 car thefts and 2 burgs on offices bastards would charge u for one car offense an one burgs thou wouldn't tell you before mind that till charge an would say oh no we can only write off tic's with the same offence so if tic 10 different crimes not realizing u got 10 extra charges but one i remember was getting took out of prison by cid to do some tic's they would drive you around an you say yh i robbed tha yard yh i robbed tha shop and on the way get mc donalds and if lucky get a visit with family at your house police escorted mind but so many people would say just need to pop to toilet in the house and whilst in toilet get the fat parcel stashed in there before hand and get plugged and back to jail mc donalds up and stomach full of shit just for an concurrent sentence or most times just ticked out the coppers unsolved crimes


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

also tic's work in cons favor too when u get locked and are paranoid about other crimes u dun before getting locked u can really clear ur mind tic everything you think DNA or some thing might come back to haunt you and be sure your not getting gate raped after 4 years in jail


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

They not allowed gate arrest anymore they have to sort it before your release and what if u tic out of paranoia but u woulda never got caught any way I left dna at a pub burg when I got arrested I just said I had a fight there week before and that's how my blood got on glass window what happened part 4 then nfa


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

T


R1b3n4 said:


> 2.55- 0.11- 0.33 it reckons


That should give u an N boost as last resort if u need it at hand


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 18, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not at all mate, I don't get offended.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> T
> 
> That should give u an N boost as last resort if u need it at hand


cool cheers, its only the 4 directly under the light for some reason, noe of the others are affected, only cropped up in the last 24-48hrs or so


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

N


R1b3n4 said:


> cool cheers, its only the 4 directly under the light for some reason, noe of the others are affected, only cropped up in the last 24-48hrs or so


 no joke my doing same got bad over last two days progressed mg Def spotting on new growth it's that advanced lol but just got some Epsom salts to sort it


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Leaves closest to light do most work so it would show there 1st imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

so any ideas on how many ml/L i can give em to give a boost but not burn em? they are feeding well n wk5 flower

its plant magic magne-cal btw


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> so any ideas on how many ml/L i can give em to give a boost but not burn em? they are feeding well n wk5 flower
> 
> its plant magic magne-cal btw


I won't lie I not sure pal I wouldn't want to give it to much in flower causes stretchy buds tbh and to much could cause a mg lockout or calcium I think I would just try 0,1/0.2 ec and see if they green up if not raise minimally watch out for N tox or what looks like mag or cal Def if u sleep this happening reduce the cal mag
Justy opinion pal


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

they are on 1ml/L now so i think ill bump it up to 3 or 4 when being fed but ill give em a 5ml/l drench tonight just a litre of water each as they were only fed yesterday so dont wanna give em feed again so will just do some cal-mag n water


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> they are on 1ml/L now so i think ill bump it up to 3 or 4 when being fed but ill give em a 5ml/l drench tonight just a litre of water each as they were only fed yesterday so dont wanna give em feed again so will just do some cal-mag n water


Sounds good if it doesn't work tho it probs a lockout tbh


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Do u feed high ec?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 18, 2015)

makka said:


> Do u feed high ec?


dont ph/ec or anything simply tomato food n tap water with some magne-cal, as basic as it gets lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

went to see me dad today, he and his missus just brought a new gaff in little clacton didnt realize it was so far from where i am tho, was in the car for hours was proper ballache, kids loved it tho spent a hour down the ''beach'' lol then the rest the day at me dads hes got 3 ferrets he keeps as pets funny little things, he handles them regular so they are really tame like a cross between a rat n a cat lol

relaxing with a large vods now just finished a exo joint, could murder a fucking line tho lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mortal kombat x is bad as fuck man time for a spliff break I'm worn out kickin all that ass


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Mortal kombat x is bad as fuck man time for a spliff break I'm worn out kickin all that ass


gets boring too quick mate, i had the last one on the pc theres only so much button bashing a man can do lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

The fatalities are gruesome as fuck mate haha brains sliding out of skulls and all sorts course its gonna get boring once I've completed everything but for banter with mates canna beat fighting game lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Its got predator and Jason ski mask Jason Lol but they ain't out yet ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The fatalities are gruesome as fuck mate haha brains sliding out of skulls and all sorts course its gonna get boring once I've completed everything but for banter with mates canna beat fighting game lol


agreed ghet has a lot of replay value i still dunno if id pay 40/50 quid for it tho, you ever played ''the last of us'' ? was a old ps3 game made for ps4 amazing game if you aint already completed the ps3 version,


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> dont ph/ec or anything simply tomato food n tap water with some magne-cal, as basic as it gets lol


That's how I started out lol u using tomorite with sea weed extract I bet initial?


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> agreed ghet has a lot of replay value i still dunno if id pay 40/50 quid for it tho, you ever played ''the last of us'' ? was a old ps3 game made for ps4 amazing game if you aint already completed the ps3 version,


I miss tekken


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

its past 10pm makka enough with ya grow talk already!!! without rules it would be chaos in hear lol

tekken ruled, did they ever do a tekken v street fighter v mortal kombat? if not they should have lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

No mate I haven't, i heard good things about it tho....this is the first game ive bought for it since I got it its bad lol....just gonna make a brew then chill oot with a fat exo joint


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol I think they have done something along them lines fuck knows what tho....I love street fighter with akuma tek any mofo ta town man


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol I think they have done something along them lines fuck knows what tho....I love street fighter with akuma tek any mofo ta town man


they done a street fighter v mortal kombat i think or was it a street fighter v tekken? i do like them games anyways, but that ''the last of us'' is next level gaming, is a really good game.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

how many pots should i use under 600 watt hps in 6.5 liter pots u reckon @zeddd the only pots i can find are square at tops and round at bottom seems quite good really black plastic the square tops will make the pots sit flush and the round bottoms will help the roots i read some where round pots better than square i always used round but square tops do make for a better arrangment on a sog its gointo be my first sog really dont know why i have never tried theis going to be using a net but not to tie or wrap branches just going to try get a bud in every 2.5 inch hole help support the weight just dont know if i shoulf fill the floor with as many as can fit or what at moment want to try get best yield possible and start running it perpetual fillup a 600 watt then 2 weeks later fill up another light space and so on and once the first harvest comes through there will be a 600 watt harvest every 2 weeks i like the sound of that i wont be running out again thats for sure and soon as the harvest comes through its gavita time zedd opened my eyes from growing massive plants vegging for 4-5 weeks and possibly pulling more weight in less time how many pots should i go for ??


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

oh the floor space is 1x1x2 for every 600 watter hps 5 in total so the 9 weekers will give me a week head start on the next run


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Aye I'll have to check it one daymate....iI'm bunged up ta fuck with cold n shit rough as fuck...me mate offerd me a line earlier I tried Lol couldn't even sniff owt up just made a mess of everything hahaha but wank actually tbh


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye I'll have to check it one daymate....iI'm bunged up ta fuck with cold n shit rough as fuck...me mate offerd me a line earlier I tried Lol couldn't even sniff owt up just made a mess of everything hahaha but wank actually tbh


if it was proper u would have used the other nostril mate and you know it lol you just couldnt be arsed when u seen the quality of the gear lol

as for thc n his late night grow talk post's no doubt once ya got your tongue out his arse, Z will reply in a timely manner i.e not now its non grow a clock lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> if it was proper u would have used the other nostril mate and you know it lol you just couldnt be arsed when u seen the gear lol
> 
> as for thc n his late night grow talk post's no doubt once ya got your tongue out his arse, Z will reply in a timely manner i.e not now its non grow a clock lol


its grow o'clock here lights on right now im in the process off potting up didn't just ask zeddd i asked everyone in general what everyone reckons and who the fuck are you to decide what time is grow o'clock didn't realize we had to get your fucking permission SIR and with your tongue in peoples arise talk you prob need counseling mate if your still getting those flash backs from when you was younger


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

No yeah it was street fighter vs mortal kombat I think I got it on pc


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its grow o'clock here lights on right now im in the process off potting up didn't just ask zeddd i asked everyone in general what everyone reckons and who the fuck are you to decide what time is grow o'clock didn't realize we had to get your fucking permission SIR and with your tongue in peoples arise talk you prob need counseling mate if your still getting those flash backs from when you was younger


lolol grow a clock was decided a long time ago sorry you wasnt about when it was said so, growing gets boring thc whats the need to talk it about 24/7?

you can insert said tongue back in Z arse now i said me piece lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

you can insert said tongue back in Z arse now i said me piece lol[/QUOTE]

and you can go sniff another line off a dirty toilet sumwhere no doubt thanks for your positive vibe and that


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2015)

Fat amo haz j not sleep for me I think hope it's a good read tomorrow


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you can insert said tongue back in Z arse now i said me piece lol


and you can go sniff another line off a dirty toilet sumwhere no doubt thanks for your positive vibe and that
[/QUOTE]

ffs thc chill out lol its late its the uk thread we have a joke that we dont talk about growing after 10pm was all?!?

i dont do sniffing in pubs/clubs tbh but id gladly sniff a line of the good shit of ya mums arse right now lol joke again bigman, i carnt be arsed with the ewars was just having a laugh.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hahaha nah the nose is completely stuffed maybe full a cold n ting lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> and you can go sniff another line off a dirty toilet sumwhere no doubt thanks for your positive vibe and that


ffs thc chill out lol its late its the uk thread we have a joke that we dont talk about growing after 10pm was all?!?

i dont do sniffing in pubs/clubs tbh but id gladly sniff a line of the good shit of ya mums arse right now lol joke again bigman, i carnt be arsed with the ewars was just having a laugh.[/QUOTE]

nice one my mom died of cancer not long ago i never heard about any grow oclock my lights run through the night so most posts and questions have been asked at stupid o clock ill chill out ne way no bovva its all good


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 18, 2015)

nice one my mom died of cancer not long ago i never heard about any grow oclock my lights run through the night so most posts and questions have been asked at stupid o clock ill chill out ne way no bovva its all good[/QUOTE]

sorry for that man but it happens dread the time it comes my way both sides of me family have many who have died from it...

its just a long standing joke thc the no grow talk after 10pm, my apologys sincerely and your post was a easy target with all the Z this n Z that.
this is the UK thread tho it has not been solely about the growing in here for a long time especially after 10pm lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2015)

this is our place of business, rules must be followed or this gets place gets abandoned by those who know how to grow and the noobs can take over make a pigs arse of it, we really couldn't give a fuk about work after 10 cos when u grow all the time you get sick of the fukin subject and the noobs should know whos who on here and not go insulting people and making wrong assumptions, know who made this thread what it is (not me), who carries the gold....the uk clone onlies.....beans from dinafem and and growing fukin trees aint gonna cut it here, and keep your tongue out of my arsehole pls mate lool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2015)

and no one gives a fuk if someones mums died of cancer so don't go guilt tripping people with it on the internet lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2015)

Ur up and on one early zeddd lol, fuckin work on a Sunday is wank,,,,, the joys of Shopfitting I suppose


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Agora is up no deposits at the moment accepted


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur up and on one early zeddd lol, fuckin work on a Sunday is wank,,,,, the joys of Shopfitting I suppose


Shoplifting **


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Shoplifting **


Sorry m8, the auto spell things a fucker, unsociable hours this shoplifting crack


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2015)

It's about as honest a days work an Irish man does i suppose... Dedication kid loool


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur up and on one early zeddd lol, fuckin work on a Sunday is wank,,,,, the joys of Shopfitting I suppose


yeah I got an hours work today to fkin liberties but up at 5 and 3 g vaped already, b4 mrs and kids wake


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2015)

mg that lem likes a top mate u tried it? get wary of them big fkn colas and botrytis


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> mg that lem likes a top mate u tried it? get wary of them big fkn colas and botrytis


I've 15 lem this run m8, 3 rows of 5 that wer different size clones cos I never took enough to choose from, so about near 2 wk veg, topped a good few of them during the week to try even the height up on things, put them in flower on Friday and goina train the shit outta them..,,,so well see how things go. Right just arrived at work, gotta go in to this shithole lol


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Just a few in in day 3 12/12
Ls don't know the breeder name?
View attachment 3399006 View attachment 3399007


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Bjust use foliar them with Epsom salt 100 ppm solution
Got bad mg Def I think and calcium I think but I need some calcium nitrate but can't get it ccanna aqua is shut with 50 ppm water I swear


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> Bjust use foliar them with Epsom salt 100 ppm solution
> Got bad mg Def I think and calcium I think but I need some calcium nitrate but can't get it ccanna aqua is shut with 50 ppm water I swear


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> and no one gives a fuk if someones mums died of cancer so don't go guilt tripping people with it on the internet lol


I'm llooking at cancer my self have a bit compassion lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> I'm llooking at cancer my self have a bit compassion lmao


compassion? in here? LMFAO


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> compassion? in here? LMFAO
> 
> View attachment 3399035


I was taking piss lol


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

U think them plants I posted up is ca or mg Def or both


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> U think them plants I posted up is ca or mg Def or both


your probably best off asking zedd or yorkie mate, i cant see shit on a plant when the light is on it lol, have to turn my light off or use my lumii growroom glasses to see anything other than " a plant" in my room lmao


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> your probably best off asking zedd or yorkie mate, i cant see shit on a plant when the light is on it lol, have to turn my light off or use my lumii growroom glasses to see anything other than " a plant" in my room lmao


It has hard to see with light on


----------



## briggzo (Apr 19, 2015)

quick question.
any one here tryed chinese induction lighting? 
430nm + 660nm 2700k 400w replaces 800-1000w hps

its a bit late asking Qs now but..

i done my reasearch and baught one seen a few people get good results. but im alredy half way through now and some reason doubting it i think ill put my outher 600 back up . n do a daft full grow with the one light see what happens.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 19, 2015)

not in this thread, there are a few induction lighting threads on the forums tho if you use the search bar


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

briggzo said:


> quick question.
> any one here tryed chinese induction lighting?
> 430nm + 660nm 2700k 400w replaces 800-1000w hps
> 
> ...


Not a clue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

got me bridges set n all now just want em to allow deposits n imma rock me some vals...Allegedly


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> U think them plants I posted up is ca or mg Def or both


Calcium, it's usually accompanied by a magnesium or iron deficiency, I believe that's what it can lock out if the problem gets serious. .. it's due to your ph dropping to low...or not supplementing calcium. I don't know how true all that is! That's just where I would start.


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Calcium, it's usually accompanied by a magnesium or iron deficiency, I believe that's what it can lock out if the problem gets serious. .. it's due to your ph dropping to low...or not supplementing calcium. I don't know how true all that is! That's just where I would start.


Yeah trying to get hold of some calcium nitrate liquid already foliar with Epsom today 100 ppm at. 5 conversation but the problem started on the bottom leafs and spread up?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah trying to get hold of some calcium nitrate liquid already foliar with Epsom today 100 ppm at. 5 conversation but the problem started on the bottom leafs and spread up?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah trying to get hold of some calcium nitrate liquid already foliar with Epsom today 100 ppm at. 5 conversation but the problem started on the bottom leafs and spread up?


calcium usually affects newer thriving growth..it's usually the middle bigger fan leaves up.. I would ask zedd..I use something called calmag every so often..I grow in soil though..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> I was taking piss lol


Who's piss u weirdo lol


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Who's piss u weirdo lol


Lmao ya mams lol


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> Lmao ya mams lol


And I'm in to water sports lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

afternoon guys last night was mental first time ive ever been in a gay bar (sisters birthday she is gay) i felt so out of place but the birds in there fucking hell man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> And I'm in to water sports lol


You're some piss taker you...ffs agora let me allegedly deposit coins ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys last night was mental first time ive ever been in a gay bar (sisters birthday she is gay) i felt so out of place but the birds in there fucking hell man


Yeah all em birds kissing n not the butch ones the college girls with daddy issues "expressing" their new found independence 
..sexy little tings.. Sorry to hear about your sister btw my condolences


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

yeh was an experience i was stood at the bar and all the birds was moving from one bird to another 
there was this one guy in there over 6ft fat rough looking cunt with a fit bird she was going round all the birds getting off with them and that fat cunt touching her up at same time lol think there where after a 3way


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys last night was mental first time ive ever been in a gay bar (sisters birthday she is gay) i felt so out of place but the birds in there fucking hell man


innit just, when i was working the doors we used to work a gay club n as you say birds were off the charts lol, had many a fun time with the lasses in those places lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

last night after useing that airstone it upped my ph is that normal ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone try vicodin? Tempted I am.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone try vicodin? Tempted I am.


its just small amounts of very similar to oxy, mixed with paracetamol get a 40/80mg oxy instead u fanny lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

yes man aerating the water wil raise pH slightly in hard water


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its just small amounts of very similar to oxy, mixed with paracetamol get a 40/80mg oxy instead u fanny lol


Shits so fucking expensive...fuck it of I've enough coins left i might but I'd need to be able to walk the dog on it...might stick with the other suggestions u gave me the last week


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes man aerating the water wil raise pH slightly in hard water


What about in soft water cause my ph always drops I defo don't overfeed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> What about in soft water cause my ph always drops I defo don't overfeed


What da fuck that even mean? Think u went full retard or the oil I cleaned n hit in my bong really got Me wasted


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What da fuck that even mean? Think u went full retard or the oil I cleaned n hit in my bong really got Me wasted


Just wondered what would always cause ph to drop Def not root rot Def not over feed so I wondered if it was my water source?? It's only 0,1 ec out of tap ph 7.2


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> Just wondered what would always cause ph to drop Def not root rot Def not over feed so I wondered if it was my water source?? It's only 0,1 ec out of tap ph 7.2





makka said:


> What about in soft water cause my ph always drops I defo don't overfeed


The CO2 reacts with the water forming weak carbonic acid H2O + CO2 <===> H2CO3, this reacts with the Ca 2+ forming calcium bicarbonate which reacts with the protons again (H+) giving off CO2 which the aerator bubbles out of solution causing a net outflux of protons therby raisin the fukin pH. The aeration will also oxidize some contaminants and will off gas VOC s in the water all of which can affect pH too, ozone will raise pH too but for dif reasons


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

The feed n general nutrients alter the Ph...


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Co2 I don't use or u mean the airpump I'm lost lmao


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The feed n general nutrients alter the Ph...


Yeah I get that but my ph always drops always high ec low ec and the intake is active and filtered


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2015)

What drugs u on makka kid?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

just asking stupid questions to waste a brothers time imo, google it u fuktard im busy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

you lot've gone soft just put on ignore n get back to having a bit crack with the lads.

really badly want to get on it n watch the footy but a 7am flight to Spain the morrow so a few beers n a bong or 5 instead. Missus is doing my bonce right in


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just asking stupid questions to waste a brothers time imo, google it u fuktard im busy


See this is what yous get for not puttin noobs thru the proper tests to see if there viable to be accepted in here, just any old cunts makin this his home, bringin it upon yourselves lol. Works over, suns out and I'm off for two days, the weekend starts here!


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just asking stupid questions to waste a brothers time imo, google it u fuktard im busy


I've grown dwc for 5 year and still ain't had a answer what's ya problem zeddd get off your high horse man


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just asking stupid questions to waste a brothers time imo, google it u fuktard im busy


No question is a stupid question very close minded


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> See this is what yous get for not puttin noobs thru the proper tests to see if there viable to be accepted in here, just any old cunts makin this his home, bringin it upon yourselves lol. Works over, suns out and I'm off for two days, the weekend starts here!


My knowledge would better put to use else were I think I ain't no noob


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Why was it a stupid question


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What drugs u on makka kid?


Valium


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just asking stupid questions to waste a brothers time imo, google it u fuktard im busy


I never asked u did I


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> and no one gives a fuk if someones mums died of cancer so don't go guilt tripping people with it on the internet lol


wasn't guilt tripping any one just find it a bit immature to be calling on peoples moms an shit like being in hmyoi when all the tiny little divs brains extend to is suck your mom this or that was a simple question in the first place that didn't need anyone's mom being called


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah good idea MG try and be helpful and end up getting wound the fuk up, they on ignore now cos no cunts wasting my time anymore and ive not had a glass yet, wasted tho of course, u enjoy that sun mate is gone all winter here brrrr


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

ha ha what u up to MG this weekend, lol mon tues is it for u? still theres pubs and whore houses open no? lol, I would if free


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lot've gone soft just put on ignore n get back to having a bit crack with the lads.
> 
> really badly want to get on it n watch the footy but a 7am flight to Spain the morrow so a few beers n a bong or 5 instead. Missus is doing my bonce right in


off on hols Don or is it work, need a fukin trip to spain myself tbh


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

No 


Thc247 said:


> wasn't guilt tripping any one just find it a bit immature to be calling on peoples moms an shit like being in hmyoi when all the tiny little divs brains extend to is suck your mom this or that was a simple question in the first place that didn't need anyone's mom being called


No morales


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> My knowledge would better put to use else were I think I ain't no noob


Take ur "knowledge" elsewhere if u like makka, now tell me where the fuck did I mention ur name in that post?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ha ha what u up to MG this weekend, lol mon tues is it for u? still theres pubs and whore houses open no? lol, I would if free


There's not much near by m8 in the way of whore houses and I've no wheels tomoro and maybe Tuesday, cars in gettin new discs and pads all round....got a bit of fuckin about with the plants to do and not much else planned as of yet


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Take ur "knowledge" elsewhere if u like makka, now tell me where the fuck did I mention ur name in that post?


My apologies I thought it was directed at me I like this place but sometimes people just get under my skin


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> There's not much near by m8 in the way of whore houses and I've no wheels tomoro and maybe Tuesday, cars in gettin new discs and pads all round....got a bit of fuckin about with the plants to do and not much else planned as of yet


I just got mine back from the mechanic too runs sweet and got some new polished rims black spokes fukked the others kerbing it on a drift, wiped out the ecu cos the fuse box got hit, diesel spill on the roundabout glad I wasn't on a bike ide have been lowsided


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> off on hols Don or is it work, need a fukin trip to spain myself tbh


both m8. Still doing work emails and babysitting some plants. So hardly nose to the grind!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

theres knocking shops in every town in this country these days....apparently


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> See this is what yous get for not puttin noobs thru the proper tests to see if there viable to be accepted in here, just any old cunts makin this his home, bringin it upon yourselves lol. Works over, suns out and I'm off for two days, the weekend starts here!


This is why I thought u mentioned me


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I just got mine back from the mechanic too runs sweet and got some new polished rims black spokes fukked the others kerbing it on a drift, wiped out the ecu cos the fuse box got hit, diesel spill on the roundabout glad I wasn't on a bike ide have been lowsided


I don't drive anything too special m8, still a real nice car tho IMO. Got it remapped the other week, was 140 bhp and now is pushin 190.....def made a difference and at 120 quid I can't complain. A bit easier on fuel too which is what I need, gettin 50mpg no probs and that's not drivin easy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> theres knocking shops in every town in this country these days....apparently


I have to drive about 50 mile for a good choice m8, anything close by is a bit too rough so I wouldn't poke with urs lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't drive anything too special m8, still a real nice car tho IMO. Got it remapped the other week, was 140 bhp and now is pushin 190.....def made a difference and at 120 quid I can't complain. A bit easier on fuel too which is what I need, gettin 50mpg no probs and that's not drivin easy lol


those remaps are sweet mate always worth it, the manufacturers set up the motor for emissions test not performance hence why remap is essential and I think I know what ya drive mate that's a lot of extra power on remap nice


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

My cars quite rare, not too many about like. I'd be quite surprised if u guessed m8 lol. Aye the remaps are mad, couldn't believe how quick it was and how they do it. He'd never remapped a car like mine before he says


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

full stainless steel hi flo exhaust is another good mod imo and the sound...omg


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> My cars quite rare, not too many about like. I'd be quite surprised if u guessed m8 lol. Aye the remaps are mad, couldn't believe how quick it was and how they do it. He'd never remapped a car like mine before he says


intrigued mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> intrigued mate


Lol, nothing special m8, I've pm'd u. Couldn't leave u in the lurch lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

very nice investment mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> very nice investment mate


Cheers m8, does my needs at the min. After my first car in 10 years tho, I've had that thing a year and now I want something fast lol. Proper fast like, just for the weekends but has to be comfy too, don't really know what yet lol

Wouldn't mind the proper version of my car, there about 330bhp and could do a lot more


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

A girl I know just got a bag of weed, 1.5 for 20 quid....and it smells exactly like apple sours,, I mean pure apple lol, has to of been sprayed with something


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A girl I know just got a bag of weed, 1.5 for 20 quid....and it smells exactly like apple sours,, I mean pure apple lol, has to of been sprayed with something


U can get drops now that u put in the baggy use it my self on shit weed to sell lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

I broke a bud open and there's nearly no smell lol, every one is running round here goin mad about this apple funk ffs


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I broke a bud open and there's nearly no smell lol, every one is running round here goin mad about this apple funk ffs


Defo drops u can get different flavours


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

glad I don't have to buy weed ffs having to bite ya lip must be hard with that nonsense lol


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> glad I don't have to buy weed ffs having to bite ya lip must be hard with that nonsense lol


Very but no choice when got kids and gotta keep plant numbers down


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

i got a remap on mine was a 150bhp now hitting 200 and like ya say a lot better on diesel


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> glad I don't have to buy weed ffs having to bite ya lip must be hard with that nonsense lol


Was a young cousin of mine, knows I smoke but that's about it lol. I told her it's nonsense, broke a bud of lemon open so she could smell the difference and sent her on her way lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

gotta wait for my bird to get in so i can do some gardening needs to trim b4 the flip tonight


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got a remap on mine was a 150bhp now hitting 200 and like ya say a lot better on diesel


nice one man only owned one diesel car was a beautiful engine but the sound is shit never got used to it, prob much bttr now tho


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Forgot how good 2pac was and I'm white lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> Forgot how good 2pac was and I'm white lol


was...hes still about man


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> was...hes still about man


On kiss oldies lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> On kiss oldies lol


lives in cuba now


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lives in cuba now


Lmao I can tell u love conspiracy theories lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

nah lol sounds like a van i wants to get a petrol cos they sound so much better with a good exhaust system


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah lol sounds like a van i wants to get a petrol cos they sound so much better with a good exhaust system


full stainless is a good exhaust note imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

yeh man a m8 was trying to get me to buy a seat toledo 1.8 turbo they dont look to bad but spent £1500 sorting my clutch and gearbox out


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

mind a nice set of wheels and tinted windows can make any car look good lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

quite like the 2002 mustang in this clip, watch it sound off tho bunch of n talkin monkey imo https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=29&v=A-Ax8h8aUgg at 0.28 nice 5 spoke rims on the mustang


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

love the sound of the gtr


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

tupac aint fukin dead


Pompeygrow said:


> love the sound of the gtr


the GTR is my next motor, will be a few years but im getting one and if I can afford it its going straight to Lichfield motors, best value for money car ever built imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2015)

yeh id love a gtr now my bird has her own car im more likely be able to get 1 now


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

OK then zedd he still with us


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> OK then zedd he still with us


sorry mate don't speak khosa


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

wtf khosa mean lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

makka said:


> wtf khosa mean lol


google


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


listenin to it now nod nod nod


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> google


u mean this 
*Xhosa language*


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

just one more


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

this is what we were into b4 the rave...



 coming up....yeah...in..hale


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> wasn't guilt tripping any one just find it a bit immature to be calling on peoples moms an shit like being in hmyoi when all the tiny little divs brains extend to is suck your mom this or that was a simple question in the first place that didn't need anyone's mom being called


agreed very imature but i was just using a mum joke as a example that i was just fucking around and was very drunk, we all use this thread for different reasons for me after 6yrs its a place i can catch up with old friends and have a joke, growing weed really isnt that hard i dont see the need to talk about all the time as dont many hence the joke about no grow talk after 10pm

thats all it is a fucking joke, i apologise once again if you where offended i think the thread needs new blood and you seem sound, but joking was all i was doing.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2015)

everyones a bit sensitive me included some cunts are just that imo


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> everyones a bit sensitive me included some cunts are just that imo


thats fair play Z but it was gone 10pm thats hardly a new joke, and im hardly not known for being on the wind up come that hour, i think thc seems sound and a good addition to the thread but mg is also right no1 can really be arsed to put the newbies through what most us vets went threw nowdays and as imature as it is which it is lol

it deffo worked lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats fair play Z but it was gone 10pm thats hardly a new joke, and im hardly not known for being on the wind up come that hour, i think thc seems sound and a good addition to the thread but mg is also right no1 can really be arsed to put the newbies through what most us vets went threw nowdays and as imature as it is which it is lol
> 
> it deffo worked lol


haha so ya mum said !


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> haha so ya mum said !


hows ya doing mate? 

you member that old days robbo hay lol its very civalised nowdays compared lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 19, 2015)

Man ... imagine if people where this sensitive when dura used to be here lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 19, 2015)

Up to much anyways?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> agreed very imature but i was just using a mum joke as a example that i was just fucking around and was very drunk, we all use this thread for different reasons for me after 6yrs its a place i can catch up with old friends and have a joke, growing weed really isnt that hard i dont see the need to talk about all the time as dont many hence the joke about no grow talk after 10pm
> 
> thats all it is a fucking joke, i apologise once again if you where offended i think the thread needs new blood and you seem sound, but joking was all i was doing.


you dont need to appologise again its ok im not offended really im not it s all good i work from morning till night then get back home only time i get to come on here is stupid oclock times and my flower cycle is night time too i got 8 minutes then to ask the question is this correct ? lol
how many 6.5 liter pots should i try fit under a 600 watt sog any help before 10 lads ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 19, 2015)

i was zoppied an diazyed out me head too so might of been a bit more emotional tbh than normal but all good lads hope no one holds offence would be a shame


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i was zoppied an diazyed out me head too so might of been a bit more emotional tbh than normal but all good lads hope no one holds offence would be a shame


It's right man we all done it lol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Awww, that's sweet. It's nice when you guys are like this with each other.

No homo obviously, well maybe just a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

let one in and.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you dont ncouldn'tresist appologise again its ok i n really im not it s all good i work from morning till night then get back home only time i get to come on here is stupid oclock times and my flower cycle is night time too i got 8 minutes then to ask the question is this correct ? lol
> how many 6.5 liter pots should i try fit under a 600 watt sog any help before 10 lads ?


Thats a stupid question, you should ask your mom. Sorry! I couldnt resist young lad.


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Thats a stupid question you should ask your mom. Sorry! I couldnt resist young lad.


Ooooooooooo


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let one in and.....


Hello gamesmaster,

In sonic the hedgehog 2 on the Sega mega drive is there any way to get extra lives in the chemical plant level?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

I wish I was that monocle wearing space genius. No fucking golden joystick for noobs hahaha.

I'm a street fighter 2 man myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

so disorientated. Its 6:20 im on my second pint in departures and there's sketchy DnB playing. The suns either coming up or going down. Massive pre flight bong maybe a mistake.

Ola!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

right serious grow question......





errr Na


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

Morning uk stoners 

Quick question! Whats the best all-in-one fertilizer sold on amazon? Strain is Sensi Skunk if that makes any difference. Will be a polytunnel grow.


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)

Funny last night
Smoking my morning dubi


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Hello gamesmaster,
> 
> In sonic the hedgehog 2 on the Sega mega drive is there any way to get extra lives in the chemical plant level?


Do the cheat lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Morning uk stoners
> 
> Quick question! Whats the best all-in-one fertilizer sold on amazon? Strain is Sensi Skunk if that makes any difference. Will be a polytunnel grow.


Dunno about all in one but easiest most basic option is Canna A+B


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they done a street fighter v mortal kombat i think or was it a street fighter v tekken?


Street Fighter X Tekken.

It's the Tekken characters rendered into the Street Fighter IV engine.

I have it on PC.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I wish I was that monocle wearing space genius. No fucking golden joystick for noobs hahaha.
> 
> I'm a street fighter 2 man myself.


Gamesmaster, fucking legendary!

Cheat dump at the end of the show that you had to video tape and then play back in slo mo. 


Yeah it's all about Street Fighter, the professionals choice.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2015)

i cant seem to play them games past the mega drive lol bk bk up down left yy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that Dr Gonzo has been fucked off once already a while back.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 20, 2015)

* Agora is up *


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm pretty sure that Dr Gonzo has been fucked off once already a while back.


Yup, we've spoke before man.

I'm the gay guy from Scotland that's definitely not welcome here.

Don't worry though, I'm Just passing through. You won't catch it.


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)

Everyone backs to wall


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Dunno about all in one but easiest most basic option is Canna A+B


Cheers.

Right read the product description, it's not for soil growing?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Right read the product description, it's not for soil growing?


They do a hydro, coco AND soil version, for soil you want the "Terra" version


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

Ah! star man.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yup, we've spoke before man.
> 
> I'm the gay guy from Scotland that's definitely not welcome here.
> 
> Don't worry though, I'm Just passing through. You won't catch it.


we will so fuk off, nothing to be proud of imo, nothing personal


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

just got a phone call from the lad who took all them Gringo cuts off me......................wants me to shift it for him now its ready as its "too strong " for his regulars and they are complaining/saying hes laced it with something lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2015)

4:20


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 4:20


im gonna go wild n celebrate with a cuppa n a cancer stick lmao


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> just got a phone call from the lad who took all them Gringo cuts off me......................wants me to shift it for him now its ready as its "too strong " for his regulars and they are complaining/saying hes laced it with something lmao


Must be selling to schoolkids lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2015)

stoned off me bonce after a couple of pipes eating a ice cream cone in the sun. 10 hours door to door. siesta time methinks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Must be selling to schoolkids lol


lol nah he caters to all the oldies n hippies, think his youngest customer is over 50 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> im gonna go wild n celebrate with a cuppa n a cancer stick lmao


I've no smoke at all lol I'm stone cold sober n it sucks ballllls


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol nah he caters to all the oldies n hippies, think his youngest customer is over 50 lol


Ah yeah, I got a lady in her 60s who wants some. She uses for her carpal tunnel pains. This skunk will knock her silly


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Ah yeah, I got a lady in her 60s who wants some. She uses for her carpal tunnel pains. This skunk will knock her silly


go for the high CBD strains for anyone medical that uses, when i harvest in a few weeks im gna be buying some high CBD strain for an epileptic lad i sort out and also my missus that has curved spine/constant back pain, plus i havent tried one myself yet lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

sorry i meant im gonna buy a 1:1 THC/CBD strain before going completely over to the high CBD strains if the 1:1 doesnt work/any good etc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Apr 20, 2015)

you will want a higher CBD than 1:1 i was smoking high CBD strains when my leg was bad and the lower stuff dident really work, u will miss the THC high though.(kali mist is awsome). right see ya'll in a few months when my shit settles down.
peace.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you will want a higher CBD than 1:1 i was smoking high CBD strains when my leg was bad and the lower stuff dident really work, u will miss the THC high though.(kali mist is awsome). right see ya'll in a few months when my shit settles down.
> peace.


wb mate how ya been?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> go for the high CBD strains for anyone medical that uses, when i harvest in a few weeks im gna be buying some high CBD strain for an epileptic lad i sort out and also my missus that has curved spine/constant back pain, plus i havent tried one myself yet lol


Yeah thinking a few Ruderalis Indica for her next grow.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah thinking a few Ruderalis Indica for her next grow.


Why autoflowering?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

Semi auto by all accounts...bad idea you think? She only smokes the one joint as and when, so a few oz's will last some time.

https://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/ruderalis-indica


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> you will want a higher CBD than 1:1 i was smoking high CBD strains when my leg was bad and the lower stuff dident really work, u will miss the THC high though.(kali mist is awsome). right see ya'll in a few months when my shit settles down.
> peace.


pm cuntface


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)

How much calcium nitrate in ppm should I add to ro any one plz and Epsom salt


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

Evening , been stood at the window last half hr , watching a neighbour washing her car . Mega Mammories , all soft & bouncy !, just cum on the curtains


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Semi auto by all accounts...bad idea you think? She only smokes the one joint as and when, so a few oz's will last some time.
> 
> https://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/ruderalis-indica


tbh you will get a larger yield n better product just doing a photoperiod one 12/12 from seed


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well lads hows things happy 4/20


----------



## Merlot (Apr 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tbh you will get a larger yield n better product just doing a photoperiod one 12/12 from seed


OK cheers. What would you recommend?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening , been stood at the window last half hr , watching a neighbour washing her car . Mega Mammories , all soft & bouncy !, just cum on the curtains


dirty bitch lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

^^^^^^^^if only she was m8 , think she's a Jehovah


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^^^^^if only she was m8 , think she's a Jehovah


Jehovas fuck too lol


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2015)

Bored waiting for light to come on


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^^^^^if only she was m8 , think she's a Jehovah


cant be never seen a jehova with big jugs


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fckn mormans man them cunts wont put out


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2015)

fuk me just got a Costco card again one kilo Columbian coffee £6.40....same shit in Whittards £25 wtf?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> we will so fuk off, nothing to be proud of imo, nothing personal


No worries, I'm no more proud of being gay than you are of being straight.

Strange thing to take pride in, imo.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree 100 percent , fuck jahovas witnesses...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/fuck-jahovas-witnesses.866321/


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I agree 100 percent , fuck jahovas witnesses.../


...ide fuck this one, that's if she is one , wears v nice dresses on a Sunday , only 19 ....I'm going on a register !!!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2015)

Newuser which Spanish hash was it u wer recommending ? Who was the vendor?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2015)

yrs ago i had a missus 10yr older than me, anyway she was fit and a dirty bitch took more drugs than me lol and no was a swear word in the sack lol

we was together a few years, then her mum n dad both died of cancer within the space of 3months n fair play she went abit nuts, wanted to find god n all that jazz, i have been to quite a few joho bible meetings and shit i would tell em straight i dont believe in god and am only here for the missus and curiosity.

fucked up thing was they where all pretty normal lol to the eye anyway lol quite a few had nice tits aswel WF lol

fuck all religon imo, im a jew lmao we are a race not a religon lol

@ mg peaceandpot mate, dunno if they still selling it but they claim to grow also and there 5g sample pack gets real good reviews, the 00 is well worth the money aswel i had it a good few times now.

 

thats the hash, aint the best 00 ive ever had but its good hash, pilable enough to just pick bits off after handling it for few mins, bubbles at the touch of a flame, deffo aint no soapbar lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yrs ago i had a missus 10yr older than me, anyway she was fit and a dirty bitch took more drugs than me lol and no was a swear word in the sack lol
> 
> we was together a few years, then her mum n dad both died of cancer within the space of 3months n fair play she went abit nuts, wanted to find god n all that jazz, i have been to quite a few joho bible meetings and shit i would tell em straight i dont believe in god and am only here for the missus and curiosity.
> 
> ...


I'll get a look m8, I've couple of drops and was thinkin some pills to one and hash at the other, not a lot just a little bit


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'll get a look m8, I've couple of drops and was thinkin some pills to one and hash at the other, not a lot just a little bit


thats when agora is actually working again?!?

seems strange to bring the site back online but disable deposits and withdrawals? but what will be will be.

yeah you wont be unhappy with a order from peacenpot, good for hash for the price really good, and stealth,quick shipping,comms all good.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats when agora is actually working again?!?
> 
> seems strange to bring the site back online but disable deposits and withdrawals? makes no sense, but what will be will be.
> 
> yeah you wont be unhappy with a order from peacenpot, good for hash for the price really good, and stealth,quick shipping,comms all good.


I've got coin on there, but can u still make orders at the min?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 21, 2015)

True. Cheers for that, will have a gander later tonight.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 21, 2015)

if you already had the coin on the account, you be might be able to spend it but withdrawals are disabled so i would doubt that any vendors are gonna actually send stuff out with no way of getting there cash of the site.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

i managed to finalize something sunday but that was it.


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning people lovely day out there


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2015)

morning guys finely flipped 12/12 last night after 8 weeks veg on ssh and 10 weeks on the ice dream i should of brought an air stone 2 years ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

found this in the grow this morning. nearly shit me kecks. thing moves like lightning.


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> found this in the grow this morning. nearly shit me kecks. thing moves like lightning.
> View attachment 3400626


How the fuck that get in there???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

god knows, i've asked it to go several times.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> god knows, i've asked it to go several times.


Maybe it dont understand ur accent don?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> found this in the grow this morning. nearly shit me kecks. thing moves like lightning.
> View attachment 3400626


just dont go touching the cunt lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

quite possible MG. fuck me i didn't need to watch that. fucksake its giving it the rear nekkid choke there .

well if in doubt i'll give it the boot. only if it comes at me first like haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quite possible MG. fuck me i didn't need to watch that. fucksake its giving it the rear nekkid choke there .
> 
> well if in doubt i'll give it the boot. only if it comes at me first like haha


Remember to politely grovel for your boot back afterwards lmao...........and your leg


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2015)

parently they lay eggs in your ears and crawl out from the rectum


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> parently they lay eggs in your ears and crawl out from the rectum


and if you follow a rainbow to its end you will find leprauchan gold lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> and if you follow a rainbow to its end you will find leprauchan gold lmao


Thats true ive seen it wit me own eyes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

ill find out the morrow when I up pot them. I'll go in primal, naked and screaming the battle cry of my peoples 'hear man fuck off!'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

loving spain here. Piping dst's BP shish, having a few britneys and me tits out in the sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> parently they lay eggs in your ears and crawl out from the rectum


this things like an extra from the wrath of khan.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol if I'd of seen that it'd of got the Phil stamp strait away man nay messin either that or I'd of set the dog amongst it

Been blasting fuck out of mortal kombat me left thumb's sore but I'm shit hot with scorpion now haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

there's big bugs all over out here. Am sure this is just a cricket but its a canny size


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol if I'd of seen that it'd of got the Phil stamp strait away man nay messin either that or I'd of set the dog amongst it
> 
> Been blasting fuck out of mortal kombat me left thumb's sore but I'm shit hot with scorpion now haha


scorpion "GET OVER HERE" lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's big bugs all over out here. Am sure this is just a cricket but its a canny size
> View attachment 3400800



eat it dude full of Protein


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm looking after plants not building a bridge over the river kwai lad haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm looking after plants not building a bridge over the river kwai lad haha


lol been there mate they used to go thru the officers shit looking for undigested beans which theyd rinse off in the river to freshen em up a bit, or that's what they tell tourists anyway didn't eat chilli con carne for a few weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

Mmmm Dung beans... i watched BOTRK a few weeks back still an epic classic.


----------



## tommy100390 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate of course i can get u a box il do it u for your missus


Oh whys that your mrs not doing it for ya is she.
Can see theres no serious ppl on this site #delete


----------



## tommy100390 (Apr 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Of course officer


U think officers use words such as 'fully dank' 'box' 
Their not that smart. This is a genuine post, so genuine replies n we go from there


----------



## tommy100390 (Apr 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3400828


I will when u catch aids or something bad like that


----------



## tommy100390 (Apr 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> if i were you i would edit or delete this before the nazi mods ban your account


Me nah care boy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

people who use hashtags anywhere other than twitter. insta ignore.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Evening lads how are we all?

Was some day in Glasgow yesterday for the annual 420 event in the city centre. Was a very Stoney day lol,

http://glasgow.stv.tv/articles/317787-hundreds-attend-glasgow-cannabis-420-celebration-in-george-square/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2015)

tommy100390 said:


> I will when u catch aids or something bad like that


----------



## tommy100390 (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> people who use hashtags anywhere other than twitter. insta ignore.


Stfu


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> people who use hashtags anywhere other than twitter. insta ignore.


Y u no likw #necrofuntimes


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

Suppose a picture says a thousand words


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

you'll be shouting yolo and talking about your swag next. mind you in them slippers i bet they call you swagger vance.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening lads how are we all?
> 
> Was some day in Glasgow yesterday for the annual 420 event in the city centre. Was a very Stoney day lol,
> 
> http://glasgow.stv.tv/articles/317787-hundreds-attend-glasgow-cannabis-420-celebration-in-george-square/


Was there as well mate. Good wee day tbh.

Was a bit worried I was gonna end up in the paper tho. Cunts with cameras everywhere.


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll be shouting yolo and talking about your swag next. mind you in them slippers i bet they call you swagger vance.


Y'all Bitches couldn't handle my swag let alone talkin bout it dawg... Don't call me the slipper bandit for nothing.. I'll # steal-your-heart-n ride-it/u-into-the-sunset. Couldn't find a picture to but that al in but to sum it up Yolo dawg...i ride bearback grrrrrrr lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

mothers lock up your daughters haaha

bear back? you think your vlad putin or something hahaha slippers yogi lined?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

I be putin it in u...literally impale the shit out of u bro.. Come at me bro. These slippers are stolen just like all those hearts n picnicking baskets I've stolen... Nah u gotta earn these bad boys.. Your pimp hand is weak brah! u should wank more it's why I'm so quick on the jump I'll be mounting u quicker than a clone drive dawg..... N I've the keys to all those locks bruv called #donkey-dick.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2015)

omfg no pls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

lmao Putin it in me. You ain't smarter than the average bear! young blood I'm like a cross between Oli Reed and buster blood vessel.

my slippers have spurs.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2015)

im at that age when I prefer the mothers to the daughters, lock up ya mothers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

long as you stop before you looking at gilfs its all gravy zeddd mate


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> long as you stop before you looking at gilfs its all gravy zeddd mate


lol gilf ? I can only imagine that's way beyond my target age, honest


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im at that age when I prefer the mothers to the daughters, lock up ya mothers lol


30 ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

half the grannies i see on the daily are only just over 30.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> half the grannies i see on the daily are only just over 30.


He's a good point there lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 21, 2015)

A pic mg asked me to put up for him....soz man I forgot haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> A pic mg asked me to put up for him....soz man I forgot hahaView attachment 3400978


Bit of bud a m8 got, not great bud I know but got some nice colour in it.....


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 21, 2015)

nice bit of colour to it mg, did it smoke any good?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 21, 2015)

Its not often you see purple strains is it the first one I had was horrible tasted of lavender bit I had some a few month back it was purple kush and it tasted of lemons good bag appeal


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> nice bit of colour to it mg, did it smoke any good?


Ok stone off it but not much flavour m8, would be nice to see it grown right, fuckin retards over here don't know what ther at


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ok stone off it but not much flavour m8, would be nice to see it grown right, fuckin retards over here don't know what ther at


yeah i thought the same lovely colour but looks chopped early?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i thought the same lovely colour but looks chopped early?


Ur right m8, don't seem like it got a chance to fill out, very airy


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 21, 2015)

u smoked that half of exo now then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> u smoked that half of exo now then?


No m8, I've still, guessin about an o and a half of my own lemon here, smoked about half the exo, smoking one now before bed as we speak lol

Maybe even 2 o of the lemon here or more as I look, always like to underestimate lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

quiet in here today, where you all hiding ya fuckers? lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2015)

LMFAO African ditch weed is coming to get ya...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3049069/Thought-cannabis-safe-Meet-South-African-teens-ravaged-dangerous-new-strain-known-swazi-gold-end-streets-Britain.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

Who was it was chatting bout the hatton garden heist the other day? 

http://www.channel4.com/news/hatton-garden-jewellery-heist-police-pictures-released


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2015)

Me.


----------



## Loominz (Apr 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> LMFAO African ditch weed is coming to get ya...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3049069/Thought-cannabis-safe-Meet-South-African-teens-ravaged-dangerous-new-strain-known-swazi-gold-end-streets-Britain.html


Saw that on BBC 3 last night. Embarrassing. People will be lapping it up as serious journalism I'm sure.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Me.


there ya go then some piccies for ya lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> there ya go then some piccies for ya lol


That diamond coring drill set (with stand) costs £5.600 new.


Need big tools for a big job yo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

sounds like ray winstone and old mr black magic lovejoy style.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That diamond coring drill set (with stand) costs £5.600 new.
> 
> 
> Need big tools for a big job yo!


Well tbf a dewalt wouldnt have touched it lol, gna be a pro job with inside info tho,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2015)

Stacey Dooley on that brick weed.....

*"This was going to South East London, all the Hipsters are gonna have no weed to smoke"*

Bitch please!...........


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

I like how its the "newest threat"...........even though its been around for years lol, im sure one of the US vets in one of the other threads was saying he was buying swazi gold over 40years ago lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

dst had some over there said it was decent tbf. Seeds got nabbed with everything in france though


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2015)

lol at African weed I used to buy it by the arm in Nairobi veg market...I shit u not, no weighing the cunt just looks the size of a forearm, it was always called gold and was just ditchweed, glad theve upped their game lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 22, 2015)

Joints rolled out of newspaper ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

swazi is a far cry from the sess and sweet, the Caribbean have.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

you come in and try to by drugs and e


tommy100390 said:


> Oh whys that your mrs not doing it for ya is she.
> Can see theres no serious ppl on this site #delete


xpect any silly bastard to say ye mate here is my phone number here is my addresse mr officer come and rape me


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

tommy100390 said:


> U think officers use words such as 'fully dank' 'box'
> Their not that smart. This is a genuine post, so genuine replies n we go from there


yes i think the dirty pigs will use any and all language if they think some silly cunt going to fall for it


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

easy people 
hows it dangling


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


fuck trimming all that 4 plants kill me


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2015)

I had some of that swazibud from Swaziland bout a couple year ago, can buy it on the dn and it's wank, even for 70-80 quid an ounce, the 5g of kief that went free with it wernt all bad tho


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

couple porn shots ssh is exploding the cheese is going nice too but the ssh is really out performing and starting to smell very nice in the tent


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

look at that fucking tree trunk was the ssh momma that got put in to flower


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2015)

my last crop was ssh was nice im doing ssh again this time only 2nd day in flower tho lol and my stalk starts of big and fat then gose smallish again like it has a blockage


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> couple porn shots ssh is exploding the cheese is going nice too but the ssh is really out performing and starting to smell very nice in the tent
> 
> View attachment 3401494 View attachment 3401495 View attachment 3401496 View attachment 3401497


that fan is taking a lot of light off your plants, ide get it above the light no point wasting light imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

just up canned 50 plants my backs screaming i could murder a blue or twelve. ibuprofen aint doing sheeeeit


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that fan is taking a lot of light off your plants, ide get it above the light no point wasting light imo


the square white one or the big stand up one ive thought this already but just not dun fukall bout it as there ir 600 w to every 1x1x2m


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 22, 2015)

you know what mate your right 


zeddd said:


> that fan is taking a lot of light off your plants, ide get it above the light no point wasting light imo


im gonna hang that fucker up from the frame just was a bit wary hangin any more weight on the frame as its got a lot on it already the filter took 2 to lift into position to attatch but im going to hang the cunt upside down


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuckin hell don 50! I've just potted 12 up u must be fucked man....going large I take it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just up canned 50 plants my backs screaming i could murder a blue or twelve. ibuprofen aint doing sheeeeit


now if only you happened to be be in a location where weed was legal and plentiful.....................oh wait a sec lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2015)

For all the pillheads.........

http://www.projectknow.com/discover/jagged-little-pill/


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> For all the pillheads.........
> 
> http://www.projectknow.com/discover/jagged-little-pill/


A lot of reading there for a pill head ffs, reading shit like that will only get ye worried. Buy dutch and ur grand lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you know what mate your right
> 
> im gonna hang that fucker up from the frame just was a bit wary hangin any more weight on the frame as its got a lot on it already the filter took 2 to lift into position to attatch but im going to hang the cunt upside down


can u not blow air over them with an inline fan and ducting to save weight?


----------



## Merlot (Apr 22, 2015)

my seedlings (10-11 days old) have taken to a purple colour around the extreme edges of their leaves after leaving them out overnight? not enough heat? temp drops to 10c or so.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 22, 2015)

U rekon this looks done or what lads its only 5 and half week in spinning me out a bit...she don't smell much so if its not up to scratch I'm just gonna blast it all


----------



## hookahpimp (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Merlot (Apr 22, 2015)

What's the strain and estimated flower time???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sour kush x.deep blue ain't a clue on flower time I imagine suppose to be round the 8-9 week mark but to me that looks done my scopes fucked so can't check the trichs but at not even 6 weeks I'm a bit iffy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sour kush x.deep blue ain't a clue on flower time I imagine suppose to be round the 8-9 week mark but to me that looks done my scopes fucked so can't check the trichs but at not even 6 weeks I'm a bit iffy


take a taster bud n let it dry properly, in 4-5 days you will know whether to chop it or not depending on the smoke etc, and its only 4-5 days lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> For all the pillheads.........
> 
> http://www.projectknow.com/discover/jagged-little-pill/


40 mins of my life lost to an info dump of useless statistics.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 40 mins of my life lost to an info dump of useless statistics.


i never even got round to reading it lol, joys of having kids lol, was gna read it this morning after the school run lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i never even got round to reading it lol, joys of having kids lol, was gna read it this morning after the school run lol


Don't bother mate, they've just downloaded all the pill reports from 'ecstasy data' and made a few graphs with the results.

There's nothing to be learned and to a trained eye there's a few pieces of contradiction/misinformation/ignorance.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sour kush x.deep blue ain't a clue on flower time I imagine suppose to be round the 8-9 week mark but to me that looks done my scopes fucked so can't check the trichs but at not even 6 weeks I'm a bit iffy


I would leave that another 2 weeks man u got a beast which is just beginning and the calyxs are immature...gonna be a yielder imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sound lads...Yeh I've took a nug off it got it hanging now Lol...aye I'll leave her then she looks about done but so early its never gonna be ready is it, yeh Zedd if she calls out anymore she gonna be a yeilder alright just shame she dont smell much


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 23, 2015)

I've had a plant finish in 4 weeks dead before now Ghetto.

Same batch of beans as the purple 'Smelly Fingerez' I got from Don.

It all depends on the pheno.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

I suppose so I mean if that was the cheese or owt it would be getting chopped now from the look of it, I'll give it another week see if it changes anymore....it seems BB have a few fast finishing phenos hey just a shame she aint a stinker man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

So I ended up chopping the JD the other day buds a little wispy like but fuck me what a smoke just had a joint its blew me head off man the other one looks and smells exactly the same but twice as strong and bud structure looks better as well, I'm well impressed with it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Time for a smoke at last, 1st 1 in over a week, cant fucking wait lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bless ya make it a fatten mate I would


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm fucking sick. it's warmer and sunnier at home in the toon. what the very fuck is up with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2015)

Fucking roasting over here aswell all the old men out n about with the socks n sandles on tempted to lounge about in the slippers but I'd nearly be taken lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sour kush x.deep blue ain't a clue on flower time I imagine suppose to be round the 8-9 week mark but to me that looks done my scopes fucked so can't check the trichs but at not even 6 weeks I'm a bit iffy


seems a bit earlie to be ready mate but get a scope and look closer


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2015)

just failed theory test by 1 question ffs 1 question lol
oh well take it again next week joke is tho I've passed it before and it ran out lol


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2015)

wish my strains finished in 6 week


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2015)

I had a tw that finished bang on seven but never kept her clones going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

im sat in me flip flops with a forty. no way i'm attracting anyone with this much belly hanging out. then again i dunno if you get bird chubby chasers? maybe things are different in spain.

the fast finish comes from the original cross the cherry cheese x livers had a few 5-6 week finishers. leaf ratio was bollocks though so i never did owt with em. least its a recessive with half decent pheno's later down the crosses. right. naked bbq'ing i go. johnny cash blaring.


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2015)

own fault thinking I know it all lol n not revising and German? struggle to talk English on a good day lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

I did the same last year bookedmy theory phoned up everyday to get a cancellation got one then failed cuz in didn't revise haha cuz I passed it years before I thought Yeh piece a piss I failed by 4 questions load a bollocks man I can fucking drive pretty good as well especially when pissed 

Aye don shes a fair bit of leaf on her a lot of the leaf stems are long as fuck as well like about a foot long I ripped most of em off tho they were taking over...reallyimpreassd with the jd's tho man its a killer strain a keeper for my garden for a while anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

aye I think that'll deffo end up on the bb menu. Load of folks like it. Same with the sour Kush x deep blue. Mind I could smoke just deep blues for the rest of my days. Owt livers heavy I like. The dippy ellsy makes me head fizz.

I mind on thinking at the time the hash off it would be lush cos theres gonna be plenty trim n its stinking.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Never tried the deep blue I've got some dippy beans in the fridge off gazza I'll pop em sometime in the future....the JD has gotta go on man its fire and both I've popped are near enough identical its power and the taste is like sweet haze...I'm letting the other go as long as wants tho see.how much I can get off it and see if flavour changes any


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

it's sweet n with a different body than livers. there's a fair bit of haze in the JD the engineers dream and jack the ripper.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

What the JD? U mean the SK x db don't ya ....Yeh if its a nice smoke I'm gonna go for a reveg on her


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

afternoon guys ive just found out the guy who i get my cuttings off aint doing ssh any more so i gotta take a few cuttings now and take some of the ice dream aswell i got the X-Stream V2 Aero Propagator any 1 used it ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

yeh man i had a little go last time but i really need these ones to work


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 23, 2015)

Evening lads im just sitin out the bak wit a beer and a spliff.. shorts on wat more cud ya want


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man i had a little go last time but i really need these ones to work


pH some water in a wide glass take some cuts put em in the water, cut the nodes under water dip in clonex put in pre moistened jiffy pellets put in prop with lid on and keep moist under t5 lights...wait a week to 10 days


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> pH some water in a wide glass take some cuts put em in the water, cut the nodes under water dip in clonex put in pre moistened jiffy pellets put in prop with lid on and keep moist under t5 lights...wait a week to 10 days



ok ive got one of these http://www.chrissiesgarden.co.uk/nutriculture-x-stream-v2-aero-propagators-561-p.asp they any good ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok ive got one of these http://www.chrissiesgarden.co.uk/nutriculture-x-stream-v2-aero-propagators-561-p.asp they any good ?


I've the bigger version, didn't like it and ended up goin back to a normal prop with peat pellets. Once my clones show roots tho I put them in the xstream prop and it builds a good root system pretty fast, then there all good for goin straight in to big pots.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> pH some water in a wide glass take some cuts put em in the water, cut the nodes under water dip in clonex put in pre moistened jiffy pellets put in prop with lid on and keep moist under t5 lights...wait a week to 10 days


And zeddd seriously, how many people actually make the cut on there snips under water? Never have and never will lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok ive got one of these http://www.chrissiesgarden.co.uk/nutriculture-x-stream-v2-aero-propagators-561-p.asp they any good ?


yeah i had the 12 site one and it was cheap but decent, roots on anything i put in it in less than 14 days


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

the thing is i needs to try and keep them small cos i have no room in my grow tent yet 



R1b3n4 said:


> yeah i had the 12 site one and it was cheap but decent, roots on anything i put in it in less than 14 days



did u just use ph water or put anything in there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yano the last few times I've taken cuts I've really struggled man, I thought what am I doing that I never used to and that was pH the water last cuts I did I used straight tap water and only 1 went limp on me...I don't use clonex anymore either I think the powder works better and its cheap as chips man.....I've ran out of a+b as well so I'm using the rest of my wilkos fruit and veg feed and it seems to be working fine lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> And zeddd seriously, how many people actually make the cut on there snips under water? Never have and never will lol





Mastergrow said:


> And zeddd seriously, how many people actually make the cut on there snips under water? Never have and never will lol


I don't have your green fingers mate I need to cut em under water or else


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yano the last few times I've taken cuts I've really struggled man, I thought what am I doing that I never used to and that was pH the water last cuts I did I used straight tap water and only 1 went limp on me...I don't use clonex anymore either I think the powder works better and its cheap as chips man.....I've ran out of a+b as well so I'm using the rest of my wilkos fruit and veg feed and it seems to be working fine lol


Funny u say that, I've just had cuts root and this was the first time I bothered phn the water and this time they seem to root better, not as much yellowing on the leaves this time


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Funny u say that, I've just had cuts root and this was the first time I bothered phn the water and this time they seem to root better, not as much yellowing on the leaves this time


I feed my clones lol green and shiny but its just a sniff


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

seriously, u grow hydro without giving a fuk about pH, and u yield like fuk lookin at photos, all my leaves would fall off im sure and get cal def in 2 days, I know this


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> seriously, u grow hydro without giving a fuk about pH, and u yield like fuk lookin at photos, all my leaves would fall off im sure and get cal def in 2 days, I know this


Lmao, I do ph now m8, I didn't for ages, think the water was a bit different the last place I was livin. Give hydro a go ye big fanny lol, you mix ur own soil and shit ffs, this shits easy, I know this lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

lol man


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 23, 2015)

CRIMEWATCH


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2015)

so I just talking with the mrs (pussy whipped am I) was saying telling her I need to stop drinking and wakey baking cos im getting to old to be fuked up every eve and yano I wasn't really getting a chance to go out on the ktm so she says why don't you get a road bike and sell the ktm, showed her a pic of the zzr1400


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so I just talking with the mrs (pussy whipped am I) was saying telling her I need to stop drinking and wakey baking cos im getting to old to be fuked up every eve and yano I wasn't really getting a chance to go out on the ktm so she says why don't you get a road bike and sell the ktm, showed her a pic of the zzr1400


Well for some


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

i know its past grow a clock BUT the new growth looks pale/yellow is that mg def


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 23, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i know its past grow a clock BUT the new growth looks pale/yellow is that mg def


Could be.... could be a few diff things , if your in hydro/coco try some cal/mag if your in soil try epsom salts


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

i put 2 table spoons in about 4 days ago and it looks no different to me


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 23, 2015)

Try foliar feeding , new growth shoots are sometimes yellow anyway. You in flower or veg?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Different strokes for different folks n all that my cuts defo root better on plain water And no yellowing out strange ain't it....I'm tearim shit up on mk now giyin it Barry Biggs time for a nice fat joint of Jakes now


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 23, 2015)

Might be pale cause there hungry n need more nitrogen mate. .. could be a range of things without pics


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 23, 2015)

Haha .. mine always root green in plain watered jiffies but go yellow when i use clonex ?????


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

they are 3 days into flower ill try take a photo in a sec


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeh me no like clonex anymore its gone wank wilkos rooting powder is the one for me


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

finely found a setting on my camera to take a photo with hps on 

@ ghetto this the stuff u use m8 http://www.wilko.com/plant-food+fertilisers/wilko-hormone-rooting-powder-75g/invt/0342209


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeh that's the one their liquid seaweed tonic is good too and their fruit and veg feed lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

lol do you use the whole wilko range


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

At the min Yeh lol its good stuff I've had the feed ages and only used it on outdoor plants but ran out of a+b its doin a grand job so far


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 23, 2015)

lol you found ya new range then

im happy with canna simple and easy to use ADVANCED NUTRIENTS is ment to be good but i dont wanna change now lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uzzy got moves


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i put 2 table spoons in about 4 days ago and it looks no different to me


You need to be using Magnesium/Epsom Salts every time you feed.

A teaspoon per 10L is about right.

Looking at your photo's they need some more to flatten the leaves out and stop them folding like tacos.

Other than that they're nice plants, maybe a little more Calcium will be needed in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2015)

cant see em the thumbnails are not expanding post big pics ull get more feedback


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 24, 2015)

ok thanks sorry dude forgot alot of ppl use there phones heres the same photos


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You need to be using Magnesium/Epsom Salts every time you feed.
> 
> A teaspoon per 10L is about right.
> 
> ...


you think its ok to drop my ph down a bit now then cos they still haven 6.1-6.2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> you think its ok to drop my ph down a bit now then cos they still haven 6.1-6.2


If the purple lines have grown out then you need to check the PH of your run off, if the run off PH is 5.9-6.0 then yes.

If the run off PH is still testing lower than 5.8 then no, not yet.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 24, 2015)

ok mate ill have to check it tonight lights dont come on till 9 also could abit of the redness be due to cooler night (lights off) temps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok mate ill have to check it tonight lights dont come on till 9 also could abit of the redness be due to cooler night (lights off) temps


No, not on the stems.

It can happen on leaves and buds but the plant would need the correct genetics to do it and it usually happens in mid to late flower if so.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 24, 2015)

ah ok then m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2015)

to save me wasting the next 3 days on interwebs does anyone know of a list anywhere for strains that are IBL or close to it that are 8 weeks flower or under?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You need to be using Magnesium/Epsom Salts every time you feed.
> 
> A teaspoon per 10L is about right.
> 
> ...


alright yorkie 
quick question i have always used canna terra professional soil but one run i used bio bizz and one run i used bat special both these soils the veg cycle was really really healthy but when switched to flower had probs with cal/mag def and had to use Epson salt now every time i have used canna terra soil i have never seemed to need to used it do you think bio bizz an bat special lock out cal/mag or what do u think would be the reason always fed same feeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

I think some of serious seeds original 6 lines had a couple.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> to save me wasting the next 3 days on interwebs does anyone know of a list anywhere for strains that are IBL or close to it that are 8 weeks flower or under?


I don't know about a list but there's really only a hand full of true breeding, stable strains around.

Then you'd have to find the original IBL version of that strain name as every man and his dog has the same named strain.

To start off with Sensi's 'Skunk #1' is a stable IBL and is done in 8-9 weeks.
Serious 'AK47' should be another but I don't know flowering times.

The best advice would be to stay well away from modern seedbanks and go for the old-school original guys.

And unfortunately stay away from Mr Nice, Shanti had most of the proper true breeding stock from back in the day kept at the GBT facility in Switzerland but that's all gone to shit since he got raided and did prison time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2015)

cheers, basically looking for something under 8 weeks flower, stable/uniform fairly short and nice n fruity, am looking at BOG seeds atm but wanted some other options lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Under 8 weeks and you're asking the earth mate.

Not 8 weeks from flip anyway.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> alright yorkie
> quick question i have always used canna terra professional soil but one run i used bio bizz and one run i used bat special both these soils the veg cycle was really really healthy but when switched to flower had probs with cal/mag def and had to use Epson salt now every time i have used canna terra soil i have never seemed to need to used it do you think bio bizz an bat special lock out cal/mag or what do u think would be the reason always fed same feeds


I'd guess at poor PH.

Canna Profesional range is supposed to be buffered better, that's the difference between their coco's at least.

Although it's not much help after a few weeks as PH is connected to Nitrogen uptake.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just smoking a joint of this db x SK and it aint half bad yano can feel each drag on the chest which is a good thing and it don't taste too shabby either not.bad for about a 38 day bud lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Under 8 weeks and you're asking the earth mate.
> 
> Not 8 weeks from flip anyway.


well, around 8 weeks if you get my drift, just fed up of the whole "9 different phenos from a pack of 10", want something a bit more uniform and wanna do some quicker flowering ones to get a bit of money under me instead of waiting 10-11 weeks every time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Think I'm gonna pull a re veg on this fast finisher hope it works if it does we gotta 6 weeker on our hands an a decet smoke too....never done a proper re veg from a flowered plant tho....do u just leave a few bottom nugs on and a nice bit of leafage??


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Think I'm gonna pull a re veg on this fast finisher hope it works if it does we gotta 6 weeker on our hands an a decet smoke too....never done a proper re veg from a flowered plant tho....do u just leave a few bottom nugs on and a nice bit of leafage??


last time i revegged one i just left the 3 or 4 bottom branches on with popcorn n a few leaves, chopped everything else off so was only 10" tall again lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeh that's what I was thinking only enough to throw some new growth out so I can wang a few cuts off it....I havnt lollipopped her at all so theres loads a popcorn on the bitch haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

You should cut down the root ball so it's smaller too Ghetto.

If not the plant just ends up drowning cos it doesn't have enough vegetation to use the water quick enough.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You should cut down the root ball so it's smaller too Ghetto.
> 
> If not the plant just ends up drowning cos it doesn't have enough vegetation to use the water quick enough.


If you are cutting down the rootball then repotting it into fresh soil would probably help as well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You should cut down the root ball so it's smaller too Ghetto.
> 
> If not the plant just ends up drowning cos it doesn't have enough vegetation to use the water quick enough.


Aye i read that somewhere....its an 11 litre pot so when it comes to it I'll hack it away to try and squeeze it into a 6.5 or something


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd guess at poor PH.
> 
> Canna Profesional range is supposed to be buffered better, that's the difference between their coco's at least.
> 
> Although it's not much help after a few weeks as PH is connected to Nitrogen uptake.


nice one mate


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

red stems on plants is it genetics or what could be the cause 
both cheese and ssh have red stems but plants are otherwise looking and smelling really nice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> red stems on plants is it genetics or what could be the cause
> both cheese and ssh have red stems but plants are otherwise looking and smelling really nice


Red/purple stripes/stems is a direct indication of too low a PH at the rootzone thus locking out Phosphorus.

Raise the PH and the purple stripes will grow out, Pompeygrow has just had the same problem and is on the back end of fixing it now.

Read back a few posts and you'll see.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> If you are cutting down the rootball then repotting it into fresh soil would probably help as well


Not until it starts to reveg, but then it makes more sense to take clones and bin the old plant.

With no root growth into the new soil it'll just hold water.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Red/purple stripes/stems is a direct indication of too low a PH at the rootzone thus locking out Phosphorus.
> 
> Raise the PH and the purple stripes will grow out, Pompeygrow has just had the same problem and is on the back end of fixing it now.
> 
> Read back a few posts and you'll see.


ph is 6.5-6.7 going in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Mind you when I reveged the Psycho I didn't cut the root ball down.

I just let it use all the leftover moisture in the coco and then just give it a trickle of water round the trunk every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Red/purple stripes/stems is a direct indication of too low a PH at the rootzone thus locking out Phosphorus.
> 
> Raise the PH and the purple stripes will grow out, Pompeygrow has just had the same problem and is on the back end of fixing it now.
> 
> Read back a few posts and you'll see.


what should i up it too or would it be better to test run off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ph is 6.5-6.7 going in


Check the PH of the run off, it'll be coming out really low I'll bet.

If you have purple stems and the (soil) PH is 6.5 going in your rootzone and run off could be as low as 4.5 or so.

You need to know the run off PH before you can fix it.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Check the PH of the run off, it'll be coming out really low I'll bet.
> 
> If you have purple stems and the (soil) PH is 6.5 going in your rootzone and run off could be as low as 4.5 or so.
> 
> You need to know the run off PH before you can fix it.


only fed this morning so should i just go give it a couple litres of the same strenth i fed earlier to get run off or diluted mix ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Aye I might just make sure she's dry when I chop it then just give it a nats cod of water like...just having another joint of this JD its top smoke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> only fed this morning so should i just go give it a couple litres of the same strenth i fed earlier to get run off or diluted mix ?


Diluted mate.

Or if you feed quite heavy just PH'd plain water.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

doing it now ill post back in 10


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> ...just having another joint of this JD its top smoke


Is that Jake's Dream?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2015)

good advice given out there, the terra is buffered the biobizz needs pH ing, theres a sweet spot for pH which allows P uptake and calmag uptake....too low and u get pink lines from P lock out, too high u get calmag def


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2015)

I got a sog with zlh and exo, the lem is more sensitive to pH and likes it a bit more acidic than the exo and considering I bottom feed them its proving to be a challenge to get em both looking right but I top feed the lems with 5.8 and the exo gets 5.9 most of the time...coco obv


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is that Jake's Dream?


Yeh man its haze but not the peppery kind its sweet and a tad lemony ....the other one looks better and smells better too


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good advice given out there


Lol, been a busy boy this aft me.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2015)

Things are looking up, got an oz of white widow arriving sunday, well fucking overdue methinks lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

ok @The Yorkshireman 
6.7 going in and 6.5 run off mate was 6.8 earlier goin in when fed but i just recaliberated the penn before checking so not sure if pen was 0.1 off or its just 0.1 lower as was half strength nutes just floors an budxl


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

My sogs just getting started man got 16 potted up all.looking shweet got a few more as well just popped roots this morning so I'll make the selection soon and chose the nicest ones


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

u using 6.5 liter pots ?
how many u going to squeeze in under your light 600w hps ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I got a sog with zlh and exo, the lem is more sensitive to pH and likes it a bit more acidic than the exo and considering I bottom feed them its proving to be a challenge to get em both looking right but I top feed the lems with 5.8 and the exo gets 5.9 most of the time...coco obv


All my 4 pheno's of this Pink Lemon are different and it's starting to really grind away at my nerves.

The big purple one seems to be steady away but holds on to Nitrogen longer than the others.

The sherbet lemon one has a fine line between not enough Nitrogen and too much.

The runty one is very sensitive to low PH and doesn't like Nitrogen and claws up very easy.

The kushy one is a Magnesium whore getting worse with slight PH shift.


.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ok @The Yorkshireman
> 6.7 going in and 6.5 run off mate was 6.8 earlier goin in when fed but i just recaliberated the penn before checking so not sure if pen was 0.1 off or its just 0.1 lower as was half strength nutes just floors an budxl


Well that seems fine, maybe it's just a touch out of the sweet spot.

You got some decent photo's of the stems to show so I can have a look at how bad they are/aren't?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that seems fine, maybe it's just a touch out of the sweet spot.
> 
> You got some decent photo's of the stems to show so I can have a look at how bad they are/aren't?


yes mate just charging the battery now on camera will upload pics


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeh THC gonna go for the 6.5's all 16 under 600 watt for veg then im gonna get a new 1k ballast for flower just still deciding and which one to get man not gonna get one till my crops down anyway so I've a few weeks to think about it


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that seems fine, maybe it's just a touch out of the sweet spot.
> 
> You got some decent photo's of the stems to show so I can have a look at how bad they are/aren't?


what should i aim for with ph i will be honest i got phup and down and in over 2 years i have never used it at all as my ph always seems around where i want it and dont really wanna add any more shit to the mix unless really needed and as i was told canna buffers it so not needed to touch ph it seems with veg nutes its around 6.0-6.3 and when added flower nutes its around 6.5-6.8 what ph should i try aim for or would u just leave it be


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh THC gonna go for the 6.5's all 16 under 600 watt for veg then im gonna get a new 1k ballast for flower just still deciding and which one to get man not gonna get one till my crops down anyway so I've a few weeks to think about it


im gettin gavita on next run 100 %


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol Yeh I'm thinking if just getting their 1000 watt ballast but then again times are tight so might just get a cheaper 1000 watta instead fuck knows we'll see man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

jesus wept. i've just spent an hour trying to book a taxi for monday morning. it's like a bad joke, 'how many people does it take to book a taxi in spain? answer: 7..... 1 gringo 2 dago's and 3 expats and a wife on the end of the phone. he'd better turn up or I'll be fucked! You'd think very man and his chica would know where a fucking upturned swimming pool was on the outskirts of town. not like you can miss the bloody thing!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> what should i aim for with ph i will be honest i got phup and down and in over 2 years i have never used it at all as my ph always seems around where i want it and dont really wanna add any more shit to the mix unless really needed and as i was told canna buffers it so not needed to touch ph it seems with veg nutes its around 6.0-6.3 and when added flower nutes its around 6.5-6.8 what ph should i try aim for or would u just leave it be


If I had a quid for every time I've heard that 'buffer' crap, no offence intended mate.

It should be around 6.5 and 6.8 being about max in soil but then again it's all strain/pheno dependent, 6.0-6.3 is far too low regardless of strain though.

PH changes through the grow because PH is related to Nitrogen uptake.

You can take the easy/lazy route and don't bother to PH or EC sure, a lot of folk do, but your plants won't be anywhere near what they could be given ideal conditions or as close to ideal as you can get.

PH directly affects nutrient uptake.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 24, 2015)

im not sure where to take my cutting from as i cut all the shit of the plant the other day and the only ones thats left gos to the top of the plant i didnt take it last night as i never had and rooting stuff mine was out of date but i got some of the powder for wilko now


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If I had a quid for every time I've heard that 'buffer' crap, no offence intended mate.
> 
> It should be around 6.5 and 6.8 being about max in soil but then again it's all strain/pheno dependent, 6.0-6.3 is far too low regardless of strain though.
> 
> ...


i always ph but always thought its better for nitrogen intake lower and better for flower higher


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

whats happened to the site i cant upload fuckall


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

i always check with the penn but had a phchart image that says 6.3-6.8 6.3 being better for nitrogen intake and 6.5-6.8 better for p and k


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3403099


That chart is shit, it's only got 8 elements on it.
I'll post a better one in a moment.

Keeping in mind that these PH charts were written up like back in the 60's-70's for cultivating corn crops.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah we would all be manganese def in coco if that chart was right


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2015)

just planted out my beefsteak tomato, its a grafted rootstock in a 50 litre smart pot with pure supercoco, last year I got it to 3.2 m up a wall on wire, this year its gonna beat that cos im traing the cunt for one main vine....you all got ya veg in? usually start see some competitive basil growing about now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just planted out my beefsteak tomato, its a grafted rootstock in a 50 litre smart pot with pure supercoco, last year I got it to 3.2 m up a wall on wire, this year its gonna beat that cos im traing the cunt for one main vine....you all got ya veg in? usually start see some competitive basil growing about now



Lol, I've not had any basil on the go for about 2 years now.

I've got a shop bought pot in the kitchen but none of my own.

There's no comparison really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

no veggies for me with moving, least I'll get the greenhouse setup for next year tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

My strawberries have just started to throw some fresh leaves out this last week but they're garbage now with moss growing on the soil and need swapping out for new ones.

I've had these about 4 years, since I moved in this house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

i do have a chilli actually, the maruga scorpion. Be too hot for me likely but fun


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

I might get something planted in pots this next couple of weeks.

Some heirloom carrots and quick radishes for the Mrs maybe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i do have a chilli actually, the maruga scorpion. Be too hot for me likely but fun


Too hot for most of humanity that cunt Don!

Not fucking about eh?



Can you clone that? Wouldn't mind a crack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

all my herbs died barring the rosemary and strawbs. Which have spread like fook but didn't flower or fruit last year. Wont see owt off them this year either. Might steal the rhubarb tub and take it with me. Its just about to kick off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Too hot for most of humanity that cunt Don!
> 
> Not fucking about eh?
> 
> ...


aye I got a clone of it so I reckon so. I got it more for stitching my pals up than using it. Dunno if I could rim a mates pint with that the revenge could be fierce.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Aye my strawberries are looking fine loads of flowers this year so should be nice if I keep the bastard slugs n ting away ....planted up some fruit bushes as well blackberry raspberry and blackcunt sorry blackcurrant


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3403113


thanks mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all my herbs died barring the rosemary and strawbs. Which have spread like fook but didn't flower or fruit last year. Wont see owt off them this year either. Might steal the rhubarb tub and take it with me. Its just about to kick off.


You've got to stop em spreading to get em to fruit heavier otherwise they just put all the energy into branching out.

Snip the runners off as they shoot out is the magic trick.

Lol, it took the Polish extended family 6 years to tell me that vital piece of info.



Out there everybody with land grows strawbs it's like the fucking national fruit or some shit, a couple of years ago before she gave up tending the patch due to old age (86) we could go to her grannies over the road on the ex family farm and pull 5 kilos a week no bother, a bowl full on the breakfast table daily is a regular sight.

Her auntie supplies the whole family now, auntie has strawbs, uncle has peaches, nectarines and apple's, grannie still has 2 plum trees (green and purple), her brother has lemon/lime trees and mum has the herbs and veg and her dad goes fish poaching.

They all just go get what they want from each other, it's awesome.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh and her sister in laws dad has the biggest fucking cherry tree I've ever seen, it's bigger than the house.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dunno if I could rim a mates pint with that the revenge could be fierce.


I can tell you're weighing up the risk to benefit factor in your head though.

Is it worth the retribution to see the look on his face as he takes a slurp!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

sounds pretty canny that. Hi I'm the inlaw I have the ganja lmao.

old ways are dying out man, there's 25 year olds that have no idea where n what half the gear in the supermarket is made from

reet old man patter done. Haha being young. Old is the new black.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can tell you're weighing up the risk to benefit factor in your head though.
> 
> Is it worth the retribution to see the look on his face as he takes a slurp!


i know how pissed off I'd be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds pretty canny that. Hi I'm the inlaw I have the ganja lmao.


I wish, lol.

Proper middle class family by Polish standards.

Mum is a retired head teacher, the most renowned for miles, several degrees.
Dad retired from the charity Caritas.
Uncle is an ex copper.
Other uncle was in the Grom (Polish SAS).
Her eldest cousin is a nursery teacher in the local school, same one mum was head of.
Her youngest cousin is the village librarian.
Her brother has a private recovery firm with the police and insurance firm contract for the county.

And it's a mandatory 5 year custodial sentence for possession of ganja over there, zero tolerance and all that.

We've been living a lie for the last 4 years or so, they don't know I'm an unemployed wrong un.
They still think I manage a kids soft play centre in Harrogate. 

................

I'm so tempted to smuggle some BHO and a glass meth pipe over for this wedding in June though.

Sick and tired of doing Poland straight these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

jesus lad 5 years is not worth a nice few bowls. make the bho and do caps. better stealth, ish they still stink.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah some proper laced to fuck cookies or boiled sweets maybe.

I reckon it would have to be edibles to pull it off.

The slightest whiff and it's game over tbh.

One of those bag resealer jobbies off the DN and stash the choc chips inside a pack of Maryland chucked in my hand luggage sounds like a plan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

sounds like hard work. Hard to balance dose and hard to smuggle. Chocs or sweets will still funk. Could flavour heavy with something like star anise maybe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Could post em to her grannies over the road in her name a few days before we fly, all mbb'd up. 

As long as near blind alcoholic grand dad don't get hold of em should be golden.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Speaking of those bag resealer jobbies off the DN, I watched a 'police camera action/customs' type program the other day and a black guy got clean away using one.

The sniffer dog has gone over the suitcases as usual, blatantly indicated on a case so they leave it be and see who tries to pick it up at the carousel.
It's some blacker than the ace of spades guy from the arse end of nowhere, dude was so dark he was nearly blue.

They ask the usual questions, pack the bag yourself and all that shit, when they open up the case it's got nothing in it but big packs of crisps and such like, packed full it is.

The plod are proper confused now, cos there's nowt to be found, "just munchies brought back for my friend" the geezer says something like.

Without opening a single packet the plod pack up his bag and send him on his way apologising for the dog finding his food and the inconvenience of it all.

Think about the psychology and social engineering behind that for a moment, fucking genius I thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah I've a few polish mates that were on about the sentences that's why so many polish deal the best over here they have to be fucking serious if they're gonna grow n here isn't as bad as Poland but we're not near u guys yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

You know I went into the big grow shop in town the other day and I mentioned our lass over something and he said the same thing, there's loads of Polish lads smashing big grows.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Best I've seen from Poland is the custom built launderette one, in fact it's one of the best I've ever seen.

Our lass translated the original story from a Polish website for me years ago, then it it appeared on YouTube.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 24, 2015)

good speed, any steroids u can name also i see on the dn alot of polish offer up, whats it like over there yman? you make it read boring wanting to smuggle in bho and a pipe lol will that work ok then? them meth glass pipes for bho etc? you can get em cheap on on the dn shipped from the UK.

come from a vendor who was raided on the sr1 bust i dunno the ins and out but he only sold ''legal'' paraphernalia and got off everything, plutopete.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

The guys got 15 years each, it made around £5mil estimated while in operation (couple of years) and they got caught because of some numb cunt driving a black BMW with bin liners full of trim in the boot (can't remember why, they usually destroyed on site).

5 years for possession or the maximum 15 (our lass says) for shit loads.

Flip a coin for it eh.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The guys got 15 years each, it made around £5mil estimated while in operation (couple of years) and they got caught because of some numb cunt driving a black BMW with bin liners full of trim in the boot (can't remember why, they usually destroyed on site).
> 
> 5 years for possession or the maximum 15 (our lass says) for shit loads.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats it like over there yman? you make it read boring wanting to smuggle in bho and a pipe lol will that work ok then? them meth glass pipes for bho etc? you can get em cheap on on the dn shipped from the UK.


The country is fucking beautiful, seriously, and cheap.
They have the sea, forests, mountains, city's and weather all better than us.

Thing is she lives in the middle of nowhere, and I mean the sticks.

50 mins on a shitty communistic bus to the nearest city (a major tourist city it is though) back before we bought her dad a new car.
We take the car now and since they built the new motorway for the Euro 2012 stadium near her house it's only 20 mins.

But the city is bars, restaurants and designer shops.
The culture, sights and buildings I know like the back of my hand.

If we don't have something planned before we go then it's boring as fuck.

Nobody speaks English except her brother and his wife, then it's broken as fuck and hard work but we get by.
No drugs, no TV, the internet can barely stream a movie (you have to plan 2 days in advance so you can sniper a torrent), there's only so many times you can go for a walk or a cycle.

The food is chicken, pork or cabbage (cooked badly, there's only a couple of things mum can get spot on) with potatoes, sometimes a nice bit of fish if dad's had a good week poaching.

Aye there's all the fucking alcohol you could ever wish to drink, even home made liqueurs that are fucking legendary, but you can't be getting on it every day cos that's not the done thing now is it, they might have invented vodka but to keep yourself composed is what's proper when drinking (first test I got, it's standard).

I plead to go visit family after a week twiddling my thumbs just for a change of scenery.

Bed for 10, breakfast at 8 on the daily.




Fucking wank man, if I don't have to go these days I don't.

Thank fuck it's her cousins wedding this time, should be a blast, they're a cool young couple.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh yeah, the pipe will work. Lol

Warm it up and vape the BHO just the same.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

This video may well give very mixed emotions, it does me.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2015)

Girls have just had the paparazzi round em


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow! There I was thinking the Vietnamese were running things and I find out it's the Polskis!!! Just wow!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! There I was thinking the Vietnamese were running things and I find out it's the Polskis!!! Just wow!


Well lahada how are you ??


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ohh and good mornin every1


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> small little set up aint it lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lahada how are you ??


Hey! Top of the morning to you!!

I'm good thanks, hope you're missing barca !!! My mate got nicked with 50 g the other week so I'm glad that I just gave the filth my 15g and hid the other 50g. Fuckers would've taken me!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! Top of the morning to you!!
> 
> I'm good thanks, hope you're missing barca !!! My mate got nicked with 50 g the other week so I'm glad that I just gave the filth my 15g and hid the other 50g. Fuckers would've taken me!


You would just put the charm and ud get away ha  .. but yea give them the small bit and walk away with the rest and yes i miss barca well at least the clubs good smoke, weather actually everything


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> You would just put the charm and ud get away ha  .. but yea give them the small bit and walk away with the rest and yes i miss barca well at least the clubs good smoke, weather actually everything


I was so lucky but I had to chance it mate. I totally disagree with a possession charge as we are allowed to buy in the weed clubs. Police told me that I could not arrive home with it and even though you can smoke at home, I'd have to grow my own. Yeah, they don't know the half of it! 
Summer is upon us and most days it's sunny. Hit 23C the other day! Come back !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was so lucky but I had to chance it mate. I totally disagree with a possession charge as we are allowed to buy in the weed clubs. Police told me that I could not arrive home with it and even though you can smoke at home, I'd have to grow my own. Yeah, they don't know the half of it!
> Summer is upon us and most days it's sunny. Hit 23C the other day! Come back !


Yea strange laws regarding the buying sorry donations ha  i remember in las ramblas dragon they have signs up telling u to hide ur weed in ur underwear before u leave  .... cant wait to get bak over try sum of that tasty blue rhino again


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 25, 2015)

@lahadaextranjera


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 25, 2015)

Morning lads nearly afternoon lol I've just woke up was on mk last night till about half 3 didn't even realise was just sat there stoned out me box givin it the Barry big potato all night


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

@The Yorkshireman 
managed to grab some shots mate let me know if clear enough


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2015)

looks like the problem i had m8 and this is what yorkshire siad to me
rootzone PH is slightly 2low locking out Phosphorus, Calcium and Magnesium.

The purple stripes up the stem are a direct indication of too low PH

locking out Phosphorus,
if you up the PH slightlythe purple lines will grow out as Phosphorus

is slowly unlocked.




The crinkling between the leaf veins is an early/minor indication of the
Magnesium deficiency,

in a more advanced state the leaves will start to Zebra stripe.





The upturned serrated teeth on the leaves is an indication of an early/minor

Calcium deficiencies

in a more advanced state the tips of the serrated edges will go brown and die
leaving what looks like a brown ring round the edge of your leaves from a
distance.



Up the PH slightly until the purple stripes grow out then monitor the
new growth for the crinkling and teeth upturning to grow out,
once the stripes have gone if within a week or so
(once the PH sweet spot has been found for that plant)
the Calcium and Magnesium symptoms haven't grown out then supplementation
with a Cal/Mag product is needed (or if you are all ready supplementing
with Cal/Mag
then give slightly more till the leaves clear up).


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2015)

im not an expert it just looks the same to me to what i had


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

i checked ph mate yesterday as yorkie asked it was 5.7 going in and 5.5 coming out so he asked for pics


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2015)

ah ok m8 ill keep my nose out lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

na


Pompeygrow said:


> ah ok m8 ill keep my nose out lol


 mate ur all good yorkie did say to check back few posts to find where u asked the same


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! There I was thinking the Vietnamese were running things and I find out it's the Polskis!!! Just wow!


Lol.

Neither actually.

It's still us born and bred West Yorkshire lads churning out more than anybody else.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 6.7 going in and 6.5 run off mate was 6.8 earlier goin in





Thc247 said:


> i checked ph mate yesterday as yorkie asked it was 5.7 going in and 5.5 coming out so he asked for pics


Make your fucking mind up!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea strange laws regarding the buying sorry donations ha  i remember in las ramblas dragon they have signs up telling u to hide ur weed in ur underwear before u leave  .... cant wait to get bak over try sum of that tasty blue rhino again


What blue rhino? This blue rhino? I'll have some ready for you!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol.
> 
> Neither actually.
> 
> It's still us born and bred West Yorkshire lads churning out more than anybody else.


Tbh I wouldn't really know because I left a decade ago. There is still a lot being imported though, that I can be sure of.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

just deciding whether to ruin my afternoon by streaming the toon game. Might just watch the arsenal game instead.

you know that fat fuck mike Ashley posted the attendance figures including the season ticket holders who's not turned up and left empty seats. What a bell that man is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

canny tasty looking cola that blue rhino has.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Make your fucking mind up!


sorry mate fuckin ell lol 6.7in -6.5 out was typing and not looking i think
have u had chance to look at pics yorkie mate


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sorry mate fuckin ell lol 6.7in -6.5 out was typing and not looking i think
> have u had chance to look at pics yorkie mate


I've seen the pics. When my girls look like they have a deficiency (sometimes from lockout) I put them on water for a day or so and start with a fresh tank. I learnt that from the William Texier hydro book.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've seen the pics. When my girls look like they have a deficiency (sometimes from lockout) I put them on water for a day or so and start with a fresh tank. I learnt that from the William Texier hydro book.


would you say that my pics have deficiency as i had red stems last run on the cheese and got a nice yield off it but as ssh got redding also i wasnt sure


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sorry mate fuckin ell lol 6.7in -6.5 out was typing and not looking i think
> have u had chance to look at pics yorkie mate


Yeah the only pic of any use is the second to last one, the stem photo. 

Looking at the stem photo it seems like the lines are pretty much grown out further up, could do with a closer shot but as far as I can tell.

I'd keep putting in at 6.7 (so it doesn't drop below 6.5) and monitor the run off once a week or there about so it doesn't climb above 6.7.

You should be golden from here on.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've seen the pics. When my girls look like they have a deficiency (sometimes from lockout) I put them on water for a day or so and start with a fresh tank. I learnt that from the William Texier hydro book.


im in soil mate also 
just to let u know


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

i think using rhizotonic and not stimulator 1 during veg growth caused my ph to drop not 100% but thinking now how the ph levels changed when adding rhizotonic


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah the only pic of any use is the second to last one, the stem photo.
> 
> Looking at the stem photo it seems like the lines are pretty much grown out further up, could do with a closer shot but as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


u think the 6.0-6.3 during veg is the culprit then yorkie 4th week into flower now and your right the red stems are on lower older stems


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

im going to go back to the hot house now an check try get photo's off all the lower stems


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> would you say that my pics have deficiency as i had red stems last run on the cheese and got a nice yield off it but as ssh got redding also i wasnt sure


I'm in soil and NFT hydro. Some strains have a tendency to have purple stems and im currently running exodus cheese, just in one square.
Red stems to me are a sign of stress, whether it be deficiency or lockout.
In hydro I've run many strains without any red stems at all, but only when I've been careful with the levels.
I 100% agree that raising the PH to just above 6.5 is perfect for P and K to be used.

What time of day did you take the photos? 40% RH seems very low to me and recently I've noticed my plants having trouble taking up the nutes as they are drying out too fast. If it was just before lights went out then no problem. Otherwise what's the RH when the lights go out?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i think using rhizotonic and not stimulator 1 during veg growth caused my ph to drop not 100% but thinking now how the ph levels changed when adding rhizotonic


Rhizo is very alkaline. I use it for cloning mainly and only 1-2 ml/L. Always adjust with PH- The rest of the time I use canna Aqua and bio bizz for soil. 
Lack of veg nutes and N in growth leads to stretching.?? Rhizo is just a root stimulator.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm in soil and NFT hydro. Some strains have a tendency to have purple stems and im currently running exodus cheese, just in one square.
> Red stems to me are a sign of stress, whether it be deficiency or lockout.
> In hydro I've run many strains without any red stems at all, but only when I've been careful with the levels.
> I 100% agree that raising the PH to just above 6.5 is perfect for P and K to be used.
> ...


was a couple hours after lights on it normally 35% rh


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Rhizo is very alkaline. I use it for cloning mainly and only 1-2 ml/L. Always adjust with PH- The rest of the time I use canna Aqua and bio bizz for soil.
> Lack of veg nutes and N in growth leads to stretching.?? Rhizo is just a root stimulator.


i know what rhizo is mate and i normally use stimulator 1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i think using rhizotonic and not stimulator 1 during veg growth caused my ph to drop not 100% but thinking now how the ph levels changed when adding rhizotonic


I use rhizotonic to ph up my feed..Sometimes I even use it in my water if in 2 lazy to go upstairs for ph up lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I use rhizotonic to ph up my feed..Sometimes I even use it in my water if in 2 lazy to go upstairs for ph up lol


so it ups ph then ?
i def need to start upping ph during veg then


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> so it ups ph then ?
> i def need to start upping ph during veg then


Yep ups ur oh n ur feed downs it..based on canna line so may be different with other feed but I know ghb does the same but I think he's also got the canna line.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> so it ups ph then ?
> i def need to start upping ph during veg then


Yes it's very alkaline as you know. Therefore it can be used as a PH+

I think the whole lockout has been caused by environment. The low RH is causing the plants to use up moisture in the soil too quickly, they don't even have a chance to take them up (the nutes) before they dry out. 

PH isn't the problem here, soil is a great buffer anyway. RH 55- 60% should slow down the transpiration.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> u think the 6.0-6.3 during veg is the culprit then yorkie


Yes mate, you're not supposed to feed a different PH depending on veg or flower.

Because it is not possible to get all nutrients uptaken 100% across the board the idea is to get the best of both worlds as per the chart I posted yesterday.

In soil that is at a PH of 6.5 (I stress that some plants/strains may be a little finicky but there's not much in it).

And in hydro it's at a PH of 5.8 (again, plant and strain dependant).


The PH will change throughout the grow as the plant takes up different nutrients, the key is to periodically test the run off PH and as it changes you alter the feed water PH in order to keep the rootzone PH in the sweet spot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I think the whole lockout has been caused by environment. The low RH is causing the plants to use up moisture in the soil too quickly, they don't even have a chance to take them up (the nutes) before they dry out.
> 
> PH isn't the problem here, soil is a great buffer anyway. RH 55- 60% should slow down the transpiration.


You clearly have no idea, I suggest you just stop talking.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You clearly have no idea, I suggest you just stop talking.


Why? The RH is way too low and it looks like it's been stressed!?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2015)

at thc and pompey, yman is talking about pink lines on the meristem, pink leaf petioles are normal and are not called stems, they look fine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll take a photo of my young Afghan Kush and make it obvious Zeddd.

They're all striped with low PH cos they've only been potted up into 10's a week or two ago and they haven't filled out.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2015)

Ninja warrior man I want a go lol one leg guy pretty good man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2015)

The reason for the low PH here is little plants in fresh 10L pots, they're not drinking water fast enough for me to sort out the PH in a reasonable time frame because they haven't got a root ball big enough. Can't just go dumping loads of silly high PH water through em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

the pump for the well went loco and in the space of an hour flooded half the garden. Which is a canny size as you can imagine.

quick shit in my kecks n the landlord arrived. Turned a circuit breaker off in the field out back and said no more for 3 days. Though there's water in the house still?! Where the pump is feeding is a mystery.

sorted the ants out a treat mind!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 25, 2015)

Quiet in here tonight, what ye's all at?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Quiet in here tonight, what ye's all at?


Ssshhhh


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ssshhhh


Whispers: "why what's goin on?"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Whispers: "why what's goin on?"


Nothing much man ain't had a smoke in a bit been a right boring cunt not even a coffee n managed to get a job in the process. Chopping in a few weeks 5 cheese susuprise....yourself?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing much man ain't had a smoke in a bit been a right boring cunt not even a coffee n managed to get a job in the process. Chopping in a few weeks 5 cheese susuprise....yourself?


Havin a few beers in my house m8 that's it, still got smoke left so that's a plus lol. My lemons been in flower 2 wk now so won't be harvesting for a while but got good hopes for this one, been puttin a bit more work in cos been workin at home. What job u get?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You clearly have no idea, I suggest you just stop talking.


i was thinking the same lol so if my run off is 


lahadaextranjera said:


> Why? The RH is way too low and it looks like it's been stressed!?


my rh has never gone higher than 50 % 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate, you're not supposed to feed a different PH depending on veg or flower.
> 
> Because it is not possible to get all nutrients uptaken 100% across the board the idea is to get the best of both worlds as per the chart I posted yesterday.
> 
> ...


so if i fed at 6.7 and it came out 6.3 should i ph up to 6.9 to get it running out at 6.5 mate yh 
thats where i prob went wrong testing the ph going in but not comparing to the run off


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

im absolutely fuck faced got 28 blues for a 10 a regular thing too so i popped 7 and im floating like fuck almost got knocked off my motorbike and almost ended up switching on the other driver even thou it was my fault i swear these tabs are dangerous man how many times woke up in police station the morning after an had no idea why lol

fuckin luv em thou could eat them for breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i was thinking the same lol so if my run off is
> 
> my rh has never gone higher than 50 %
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem feeding my plants. If you are in range of rh then.....
I didn't check the ph very often on this grow because I keep it stable.
Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

trying to lign up my next grow but undecided to go with ssh pablo's cheese or suicide cheese
anyone got any info into any of these and if so which


lahadaextranjera said:


> I don't have a problem feeding my plants. If you are in range of rh then.....
> I didn't check the ph very often on this grow because I keep it stable.
> Hope you figure it out. View attachment 3404406 View attachment 3404407


what strain is that buds look weighty and hench


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I don't have a problem feeding my plants. If you are in range of rh then.....
> I didn't check the ph very often on this grow because I keep it stable.
> Hope you figure it out. View attachment 3404406 View attachment 3404407


are u female ur legs lookfeminine :d


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> im absolutely fuck faced got 28 blues for a 10 a regular thing too so i popped 7 and im floating like fuck almost got knocked off my motorbike and almost ended up switching on the other driver even thou it was my fault i swear these tabs are dangerous man how many times woke up in police station the morning after an had no idea why lol
> 
> fuckin luv em thou could eat them for breakfast lunch and dinner View attachment 3404382


Fuck that shit man stay well away from those lol


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

Too right, peeps in Glasgow been killing each other on them for years (couple of teenagers stabbed this bloke to death coming out a pub around the corner from my house in Parkhead, didn't have a clue what they had done the next day in the cells...oops, life over. Come to think of it though, peeps in Glasgow been killing each other for years without diazepam, lol...

EDIT, it's probably them diazepam that are messing with your PH, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

Loool the first time I've seen DST burn someone on here haha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> trying to lign up my next grow but undecided to go with ssh pablo's cheese or suicide cheese
> anyone got any info into any of these and if so which
> 
> what strain is that buds look weighty and hench


42 dry grams in a 7 liter bio soil pot and the same pheno returns me 60g in hydro. 9 girls per sq and 600w. I'm on target for just under 1g/watt. Blue rhino by Positronics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

far be it from me to judge man but blues and cars/motorbikes is a bad combo. E and coke fit much better. same memory loss but less death n that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 26, 2015)

morning all


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> are u female ur legs lookfeminine :d


Those legs are the only.reason they ask me to judge!! It is because I don't know what I'm on about, they just needed eye candy at the table!! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

eye candy always helps


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

And its good eye candy  i know for reals


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Morning peoples

Having a. Cuppa and a Lil j to get me going lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

in true last day of holiday fashion it's lashing down here. least there should be some decent football this after arsenal chelski should be tasty.


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Sunny here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

would be. i'll bring it back with me monday don't worry


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool the first time I've seen DST burn someone on here haha


I normally just fight with Sambo but he seems awfully polite these days.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

DST said:


> I normally just fight with Sambo but he seems awfully polite these days.....


Just be careful...don't wanna see you getting banned haha


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

Queensberry rules lad...its always fair and square


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> far be it from me to judge man but blues and cars/motorbikes is a bad combo. E and coke fit much better. same memory loss but less death n that.


i would o f never rode my bike on anythin normally other than tarmac but once those tabs kicked in inhabitions go straight out da fuckin window lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

morning fuckers 
heads hanging like a cunt i dont think i commited any stabbings / crimes last night thou as i woke up on my fucking setee with a 2's on a spliff stuck to my fore head


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i would o f never rode my bike on anythin normally other than tarmac but once those tabs kicked in inhabitions go straight out da fuckin window lmao


That's why I only take a few at a time lmao


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

I've woken up with a grand in pound coins once under my bed lol I still can't remember were it from I presume a bandit lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

i had similar thing happen i woke up with almost 800 pound in notes and my push bike was smashed up it turns out a brand new audi a4 had knocked me off my bike and i used my bike to smash up his windscreen and took the money off the cunt lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i had similar thing happen i woke up with almost 800 pound in notes and my push bike was smashed up it turns out a brand new audi a4 had knocked me off my bike and i used my bike to smash up his windscreen and took the money off the cunt lol


Damn nigga wtf lol well happy I stopped fucking hell n coming off those was horrible for me...Propper sorry frown as the streets would say lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm sick of grown ass mardy men kicking off about mardy bollocks and think they know everything when infact they know fuck all ....arrggghhh FUCK OFF


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

it had a grip of ya like lax. Glad your out the other side now then aye? Now n then's ok but tolerance is quadrupled day on day. Feels like it anyway.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

had my air conditioner apart last night wen i was off my bollox as it seemed to stop blowing out so much cold i stripped it down and the shit that was on the coils and cooling elements was like a thick dirty carpet fitted with underlay took bare dust out it and cleaned all the coils wasn't sure last night if it was to any avail but just been and checked room and its 25 o c and rh 20% they due to be fed so rh should pick up once watered but thinking i must of done something to the air conditioner as its hot like fuck out side and my tent is 25 c yesterday temps was around 28-30 highest point im thinking the 30 degrees was while i had the air conditioner removed also managed to fix this which has been a long time dead lol thinking should get smashed more often as it seemed to be a constructive time my missus said i did get blew up with the insect killer thou she was still laughing this morning when she was reminding me lol

this is well needed with all the little flying fookers coming out with the sun


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it had a grip of ya like lax. Glad your out the other side now then aye? Now n then's ok but tolerance is quadrupled day on day. Feels like it anyway.


It was literally the perfect drug in my opinion I wasn't anxious or anything fucking bring it on bur I'm not the one that can have a beer n stop I have to get shit faced black out drunk..so d10s were a very bad idea but u can charge 40e a strip but it got a stage where I just kept munching em n I was in buts for a few weeks after.gotten better now quit coffee n all cuz my palpitations were getting so bad without the diazepam.. Dunno how ppl get off em after yrs of abuse... Fair fucks to em em, shit made me wanna top top myself at times..i came off em very bad. So kids say no!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

i know exactly what you mean man. how nice is it to take massive hits to your hearts content and have no para edge to it. 

aye like most things it's brilliant til it ends. i was a different man if i mixed em with coke and getting tanked. palpitations from coffee?! you been to a quack? you might need a script for some blues man. stranger things have happened.

I'm going to op to holland and barrett n get some 5http, help a bit with the midweek rage. i think when you do come off them properly supervised you get other medication while your weaned off the vals.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It was literally the perfect drug in my opinion I wasn't anxious or anything fucking bring it on bur I'm not the one that can have a beer n stop I have to get shit faced black out drunk..so d10s were a very bad idea but u can charge 40e a strip but it got a stage where I just kept munching em n I was in buts for a few weeks after.gotten better now quit coffee n all cuz my palpitations were getting so bad without the diazepam.. Dunno how ppl get off em after yrs of abuse... Fair fucks to em em, shit made me wanna top top myself at times..i came off em very bad. So kids say no!


mate its hard after years of abuse i got one man who gets them once a month and sells me the 28 for a 10a i cant not buy em at that price and normally i would sell 10 for a quid a throw and eat 18 and then another month before next ones arrive so its only once in a blue moon lol
i like that once in a blue moon 
once your on them for 6 month every day its like coming off smack mate ive seen many people in my life do a diazy rattle and i have known people sue the prison service for not maintaing people who have been on them for a while and get to prison and just gets stopped things have changed these days thou if u land in jail an get drug tested positive for benzo's you get put straight onto a benzo reduction programm and its still fucks em up coming off them at a reduced rate i remember also its pink liquid in jail cons call it liquid cosh if im correct


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

think the liquid thou helps them stop people bringing there meds bk to the wing and selling them shit i even seen some one come back and throw up the liquid and sell it for a pack of burn lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It was literally the perfect drug in my opinion I wasn't anxious or anything fucking bring it on bur I'm not the one that can have a beer n stop I have to get shit faced black out drunk..so d10s were a very bad idea but u can charge 40e a strip but it got a stage where I just kept munching em n I was in buts for a few weeks after.gotten better now quit coffee n all cuz my palpitations were getting so bad without the diazepam.. Dunno how ppl get off em after yrs of abuse... Fair fucks to em em, shit made me wanna top top myself at times..i came off em very bad. So kids say no!


you needed to go threw that mate as rough as it was, but there was no telling you, your lucky lax they didnt grip you harder, benzo's are lovely but very dangerous in so many ways.


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> think the liquid thou helps them stop people bringing there meds bk to the wing and selling them shit i even seen some one come back and throw up the liquid and sell it for a pack of burn lmao


Fuckin hell I seen that to even smak heads do it with meth it's nasty 1st time I was like wtf he doing to ma pal and he's like selling his meth lmao I thought nasty bustard who gonna drink that even spew it up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know exactly what you mean man. how nice is it to take massive hits to your hearts content and have no para edge to it.
> 
> aye like most things it's brilliant til it ends. i was a different man if i mixed em with coke and getting tanked. palpitations from coffee?! you been to a quack? you might need a script for some blues man. stranger things have happened.
> 
> I'm going to op to holland and barrett n get some 5http, help a bit with the midweek rage. i think when you do come off them properly supervised you get other medication while your weaned off the vals.


I see a head quack..actually have an appointment tonight n yeah always had anxiety N palpitations but they've gotten alot worse the last few months that's why I don't wanna go back on em they literally made me feel normal..good normal but again no self control here so I'd rather live with the palpation's than go through that shit again mates went mad on wm yrs ago n one died in his sleep thanks to excessive drinking n pills so I know what their capable of n no joke I was popping likw it was going out of fashion I'd pop 4 at once n once ur on em u don't know when to stop..started me drinking again n I was even smoking cigs again so fuck that t-total it is for a while n just pot but I'm not as twitchy anymore (still random leg spazems at times) n I'm sweating less n body temps. 40e for 14 over here lol I was getting em on agora ten boxes at a time fir real cheap n munching the lot like i was in a race lol


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you needed to go threw that mate as rough as it was, but there was no telling you, your lucky lax they didnt grip you harder, benzo's are lovely but very dangerous in so many ways.


So true this good info u have to go there to know lol and once u there u never go back lmao not full blown anyway lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you needed to go threw that mate as rough as it was, but there was no telling you, your lucky lax they didnt grip you harder, benzo's are lovely but very dangerous in so many ways.


As u said man agora going down for all that time saved my ass...honestly God help anyone coming off em wouldn't with it on my worst enemy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

long as yer in a better place man. he said Zues' page open finger on the button waiting on the coins to drop. half dozen for the day after. 25 batteries ordered.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> As u said man agora going down for all that time saved my ass...honestly God help anyone coming off em wouldn't with it on my worst enemy.


yeah mate proper saved ya, you where right on to the next batch!

how ya feeling now?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


>


fooking elll i nearly pissed my self listenin to this geeza class


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Fuckin hell I seen that to even smak heads do it with meth it's nasty 1st time I was like wtf he doing to ma pal and he's like selling his meth lmao I thought nasty bustard who gonna drink that even spew it up


people rattling in jail would eat sumones excrement if it thought it would take the edge off there pain mate


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

25.7 °C 20 % rh should i be sorting this or will it be ok ? 4th week flower ?


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah this I know now lol just a weird thing to see when u don't know ha 
I watched a smak head eat shit on bread that's no lie it was for a knot I couldn't belive it tbh it knocked me sick I left the cell and them to it lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

2-0 to everton. shocker!


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

also drinking more but expected as plants get bigger feeding around 3 liter each miss a day and feed the next


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 25.7 °C 20 % rh should i be sorting this or will it be ok ? 4th week flower ?


Should be just watch the plants sometimes at low rh mine burn and I gotta lower ec a Lil til the rh is up again usually winter time 4 me when rh drops bad


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah this I know now lol just a weird thing to see when u don't know ha
> I watched a smak head eat shit on bread that's no lie it was for a knot I couldn't belive it tbh it knocked me sick I left the cell and them to it lmao


jail mate best left exactly there if u ever end up going when your released dont look back at all dont try to look back at what the jail looks like when leaving i seen people sniff subbytex thats been kept up sum ones arse for weeks and no lie it stunk the jail out of shit they was all queing up to sniff brown lines off shitty subbytex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate proper saved ya, you where right on to the next batch!
> 
> how ya feeling now?


I'm feeling alot better but not 100% yet...hope I fucking get back to normal sooner rather than later n think ill check out what Holland n barrett have to offer but I'd nearly head down the woods looking for valerian root n make my own concoction haha


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Should be just watch the plants sometimes at low rh mine burn and I gotta lower ec a Lil til the rh is up again usually winter time 4 me when rh drops bad


thinkin my extraction might be overkill too going to turn it right down to 30 % min and put temp gage up to 35 as its on 30 now or i might just run air conditioner for 5 minutes every hour if these temps and rh need adjusting i heard plants thrive at 25 °C but ive never managed such a consistent enviroment until i purchased the fan controller i think the air conditioner might be removing rh from the air as its being took in to tent ...
just thinkin out loud


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm feeling alot better but not 100% yet...hope I fucking get back to normal sooner rather than later n think ill check out what Holland n barrett have to offer but I'd nearly head down the woods looking for valerian root n make my own concoction haha


hope u get well soon mate not a nice place


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thinkin my extraction might be overkill too going to turn it right down to 30 % min and put temp gage up to 35 as its on 30 now or i might just run air conditioner for 5 minutes every hour if these temps and rh need adjusting i heard plants thrive at 25 °C but ive never managed such a consistent enviroment until i purchased the fan controller i think the air conditioner might be removing rh from the air as its being took in to tent ...
> just thinkin out loud


Were your intake come from? I had same problem with extractor being to big couldn't get rh up for shit till I got fan speed controller


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

your own all natural val plant. Sounds good to me. I'll get one n do snips haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> hope u get well soon mate not a nice place


Brunt of its over don't feel like topping myself anymore n I've always gotten palpitations just first two weeks was wank lol but thanks man..group hug loool


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Were your intake come from? I had same problem with extractor being to big couldn't get rh up for shit till I got fan speed controller


inline comes from a lung room so to speak its a bathroom with an air conditioner in input air comes from the bathroom the windows open and the airconditioner blowing out cold air the inline fans grab that air and bring it into tent i got a 10 inch boxed extractor and 2x 5inch budget 400cfm inline


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

Gone in to have a sniff of the plants and accidentally touched the end of my nose on one.

Now every time I turn round sharpish I get an overwhelming whiff of putrified fruit OG Kush smack me in the face.


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Brunt of its over don't feel like topping myself anymore n I've always gotten palpitations just first two weeks was wank lol but thanks man..group hug loool


i get palpatations myself my doctor put me on propranol for it but dont seem to do shit


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> people rattling in jail would eat sumones excrement if it thought it would take the edge off there pain mate


bollox


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Gone in to have a sniff of the plants and accidentally touched the end my nose on one.
> 
> Now every time I turn round sharpish I get an overwhelming whiff of putrified fruit OG Kush smack me in the face.


Not as bad as 69 wit a young1 and ur nose end up in her asshole and all u can smell is shite afterwards .. there shit really dont smell like roses ha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not as bad as 69 wit a young1 and ur nose end up in her asshole and all u can smell is shite afterwards .. there shit really dont smell like roses ha


Tengo un Bidet en casa y mi culo tiene un huele de rosas!!  

You get the jist mate? Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not as bad as 69 wit a young1 and ur nose end up in her asshole and all u can smell is shite afterwards .. there shit really dont smell like roses ha


How far round are you getting your head!.....


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Tengo un Bidet en casa y mi culo tiene un huele de rosas!!
> 
> You get the jist mate? Lol


Can u prove it  lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How far round are you getting your head ffs!.....


Druken 69 who fuckin knows wat happens  and sumtimes i like a lil lick of the guch ha lol


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How far round are you getting your head!.....


Suppose depends who on top lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How far round are you getting your head!.....


tongue fuking can do it imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Suppose depends who on top lmao


Yea i rather be underneath at least u can fall asleep


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Can u prove it  lol


Il be back in barca this year


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea i rather be underneath at least u can fall asleep


N no stiff neck lol


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Il be back in barca this year


Cool post up the evidence lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

so irish u been to spain on the pull and this is what you bring us back from ya hols ? lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> N no stiff neck lol


No just wen im on top ive such a long dick i hav to bend me bak alot gets fuckin tirein... dont want to choke the poor lady  at least she on top in 69 she can take as much she wants


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so irish u been to spain on the pull and this is what you bring us back from ya hols ? lol


Ha lol  no i brought bak sum good weed and shatter the rest was a bonus


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Can u prove it  lol


I love pics or it didn't happen! Don't tempt me! I'm that close to going in the bathroom to take a pic (of the Bidet!) it's great as a foot wash too and I sometimes use it to fill up the dog water bowl! (He's a dog, he doesn't mind!)


irish4:20 said:


> Il be back in barca this year


Make sure you do and bring some hardcore smokers with you this time because I'd like to take you to La Mesa! (You lucky boy!  super hard to join that one)


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love pics or it didn't happen! Don't tempt me! I'm that close to going in the bathroom to take a pic (of the Bidet!) it's great as a foot wash too and I sometimes use it to fill up the dog water bowl! (He's a dog, he doesn't mind!)
> 
> Make sure you do and bring some hardcore smokers with you this time because I'd like to take you to La Mesa! (You lucky boy!  super hard to join that one)


Ha the poor dog  .. yea the 2 lads were pretty fucked alri ... think il go on me own for a weekend well thats the plan anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea i rather be underneath at least u can fall asleep





makka said:


> N no stiff neck lol



Kin'ell, and you call yourselves men!?

With you on top she can't escape.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell, and you call yourselves men!?
> 
> With you on top she can't escape.


Yea then she screams rape no thanks man


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell, and you call yourselves men!?
> 
> With you on top she can't escape.


Fwt that was the point lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea then she screams rape no thanks man


She ain't screaming anything with a throat full of cock.

.....


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She ain't screaming anything with a throat full of cock.
> 
> .....


Ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

No hipsters


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

You'll find she has no objection to swallowing either.


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll find she has no objection to swallowing either.


She might choke on it tho gag reflex n bite it off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> She might choke on it tho gag reflex n bite it off


Nah, they usually just throw up at that point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Druken 69 who fuckin knows wat happens  and sumtimes i like a lil lick of the guch ha lol


I remember a particularly wild session on acid with a partner back in the day.

Woke up two days later to bloody hand prints all over the curtains, had to check each other for injuries.

Still to this day don't have a fucking clue what happened.


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nah, they usually just throw up at that point.


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I remember a particularly wild session on acid with a partner back in the day.
> 
> Woke up two days later to bloody hand prints all over the curtains, had to check each other for injuries.
> 
> Still to this day don't have a fucking clue what happened.


Errr bet she was on lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

makka said:


> Errr bet she was on lmao


No man (she had an implant), that's what made us so concerned/shocked.

And I don't mean smudges, we're talking several full on hand prints.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha lol  no i brought bak sum good weed and shatter the rest was a bonus


Awwww


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol, it's all good fun.


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, that's what made us so concerned/shocked.
> 
> And I don't mean smudges, we're talking several full on hand prints.


I would of shit me self lol


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2015)

Hhmmmn nice fat belly now just need a fat j to finish me off


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2015)

hi guys thought my gf alternator went in her car last night had a good look today and finds no belt on the cunt lol so [URL='http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showthread.php/685162-diagram-for-alternator-belt-on-z17dtl-please']alternator should be fine and just needs a new belt [/URL]* *


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2015)

just a matter of finding the right diagram for it


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man (she had an implant), that's what made us so concerned/shocked.
> 
> And I don't mean smudges, we're talking several full on hand prints.


Did she have it wen use woke up ???


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

blood play is an epiphenomonen of acid trips imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

was just talking to ghet... phones outta charge man lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

whats the best way to get a Q of stinking exo on and off a plane? just to the canaries, if any suggestions involve plugging keep em to ya self please ill just smoke the soapbar from the looky looky men fuck that shit, but just wrapped as i would post it and chucked in the suitcase would get threw ok no?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best way to get a Q of stinking exo on and off a plane? just to the canaries, if any suggestions involve plugging keep em to ya self please ill just smoke the soapbar from the looky looky men fuck that shit, but just wrapped as i would post it and chucked in the suitcase would get threw ok no?


stick it in a condom and shove it up ya arse, does this help?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

mbb in a packet of crisps in a multibag of crisps in the hold not hand luggage


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> stick it in a condom and shove it up ya arse, does this help?


you aint about to bust out a plugging guide are ya Z? 

fuck that im going on hols not a 10 stretch lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you aint about to bust out a plugging guide are ya Z?
> 
> fuck that im going on hols not a 10 stretch lol


same stress man lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

How long u goin for m8?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How long u goin for m8?


2wks gran canarys or however u fucking spell it, dreading it mate tbh but the kids getting to a age now asking about hols, was gonna just take em to blackpool mg, but it was working out as costing just as much as going abroad, go weds morning this wk get the moobs some sun lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 2wks gran canarys or however u fucking spell it, dreading it mate tbh but the kids getting to a age now asking about hols, was gonna just take em to blackpool mg, but it was working out as costing just as much as going abroad, go weds morning this wk get the moobs some sun lol


Sounds good m8, get ur shit posted over? That's what I'd do


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm for Newcastle on a stag do soon and it's goina cost about the same as goin away somewhere warm ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good m8, get ur shit posted over? That's what I'd do


i carnt see that working geezer ffs lol it a tourist ville hotel jobby, i have no links or shit there like you do.

flying ryanair aswel lmao proper dreading it, but its done now gonna need a smoke lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt see that working geezer ffs lol it a tourist ville hotel jobby, i have no links or shit there like you do.
> 
> flying ryanair aswel lmao proper dreading it, but its done now gonna need a smoke lol


Post it to the hotel, tell them you've forgot something important, I've done it all over England, be much the same, no?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Post it to the hotel, tell them you've forgot something important, I've done it all over England, be much the same, no?


quality mg, fuck that tho, bit of a different set up your staying at known workmen hotels in the UK, still lol i wouldnt fancy posting it and trying to collect on check in.

think ill just leave the weed at home id get more busted if caught by the missus than i did me naked walk lol fuck the customs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> quality mg, fuck that tho, bit of a different set up your staying at known workmen hotels in the UK, still lol i wouldnt fancy posting it and trying to collect on check in.
> 
> think ill just leave the the weed at home id get more busted if caught by the missus than i did me naked walk lol fuck the customs lol


I usually get there, get the addy and get a m8 to post it once I know it's all good. Tell them it's ur meds lol


----------



## Merlot (Apr 26, 2015)

Fuck getting busted for a Q. Just drink some (many) beers and get some sun on your pale English skin


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Fuck getting busted for a Q. Just drink some (many) beers and get some sun on your pale English skin


yeah you know it, i aint taking the Q lol would love a stinky exo in the sun but plenty of low grade hash n weed over there if you really want it, i was gonna say detox lol but ill be drinking me own bodyweight in vodka........


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah you know it, i aint taking the Q lol would love a stinky exo in the sun but plenty of low grade hash n weed over there if you really want it, i was gonna say detox lol but ill be drinking me own bodyweight in vodka........


Aye when I'm on hols the weed situation doesn't really bother me, I just make do with what's ther and drink more, don't find I smoke as much anyway when away


----------



## Merlot (Apr 26, 2015)

Right on!

Plenty of folk along the beaches pushing street weed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best way to get a Q of stinking exo on and off a plane? just to the canaries, if any suggestions involve plugging keep em to ya self please ill just smoke the soapbar from the looky looky men fuck that shit, but just wrapped as i would post it and chucked in the suitcase would get threw ok no?


We have weed clubs in spain. Do some research before you leave. There are definitely some in Mallorca and the South so I'd expect some there too. We have 100 here!!!! Did you know that?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.grancanariatv.com/2014/10/en-espana-hay-381-clubs-de-cannabis.html?m=0

Allow me to translate, there are 5 clubs in the Canaries. We have over 380 in the whole of spain.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2015)

so glad theres finally a uk thread, how much u getting on the q lol, mornin


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

[email protected] q lol
Morning


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so glad theres finally a uk thread, how much u getting on the q lol, mornin


----------



## ghb (Apr 27, 2015)

smell prrof bags, mbb or even chidrens snack bags from asda with pictures of cartoon animals on.

don't be a shithouse rambo, the weed of the looky men is not smokable


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol but ill be drinking me own bodyweight in vodka........


You're gonna drink 2 ton of vodka ????


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats the best way to get a Q of stinking exo on and off a plane? just to the canaries, if any suggestions involve plugging keep em to ya self please ill just smoke the soapbar from the looky looky men fuck that shit, but just wrapped as i would post it and chucked in the suitcase would get threw ok no?


I've been to Porto Rico good few times
and I've had some nice hash off the lucky
men that hang around on the ramp beside 
McDonalds or just Smell proof double bagged in your jocks.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2015)

What about sending some the day b4 u leave then when u get there let em know u have a letter coming? I would be shitting my self knowing I've got weed on me on an airport lol but that's just me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2015)

Lol just reading back I see mg already covered that...well bit of mortal I suppose


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> http://www.grancanariatv.com/2014/10/en-espana-hay-381-clubs-de-cannabis.html?m=0
> 
> Allow me to translate, there are 5 clubs in the Canaries. We have over 380 in the whole of spain.


I'm a member of one of them haha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm a member of one of them haha


Nice one! Que bien!! Some are harder than others to join in which case I'd recommend hanging around outside and approaching a member to get some. Either way it should be easy to get some cheap critical at €7/g or hash on the beach if need be. 
There really isn't any need to take weed to Spain, that'd be like taking a bag to Holland. 
If I was going to the Canaries I'd drive there with the dog and take my own. I once took a national flight to Mallorca and stank out the plane. It was all good but my bf at the time wasn't happy (pre weed club times).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

we met some of the club owners when they came to the booth at the cup in holland a couple of years back they bought like 300euro's worth of seeds and smoked like troopers. they invited us down to enter a cup on tenerife and we placed second in a blind taste test. was pretty chuffed with it. only thing is the club is bang in the middle of the veronicas strip. no end of hassle from the lucky lucky men it was like benidorm the tv show mind..


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

Only jus realised so is weed legal in Spain? 
I not allowed in America


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

ish. in your own home and designated clubs you're good to smoke. you can grow at home for yourself legally. and i think you can if you have a club too.


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

Thought I was stool in UK 4 life lol but that's doable for me what's the limit in ya own home if u know plz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

as long is it's not sold and for percy i doubt it'd matter. stealth still applies obv


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

If they come round your house and you have too many lights then you will have trouble. You really wanna know how we work the figures? Ok, a 24 light grow will yield no more than 10kg which is a hefty fine and no prison sentence. More than that and you are away, I know two guys away right now for 45 Lights or so. 2- 4 lights at home means you can blag it's all personal. More than 4 but less than 10 would just be a fine. Best thing to do is have a few places...

Anyway, this year the government has changed the law regarding growing on the terraces and balconies. If the plants are in view they can fine you now. So no more triphids for me!! Or they could be camourflaged!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

well if folks can see it they'll try and rob it anyway, but fines is gash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

very nice trees, im sure im subscribed to your thread.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well if folks can see it they'll try and rob it anyway, but fines is gash


We all have good protection out here!!  but yes there are thieves around harvest time. I take my boy everywhere with me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

hahah as in like you pay popo to make sure nothing happens?!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah as in like you pay popo to make sure nothing happens?!


No!! -^^^ I've got a dog that'll die for me and actually my bf is Russian. There are Mafia clubs here, mainly Italian. They're ok though.


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If they come round your house and you have too many lights then you will have trouble. You really wanna know how we work the figures? Ok, a 24 light grow will yield no more than 10kg which is a hefty fine and no prison sentence. More than that and you are away, I know two guys away right now for 45 Lights or so. 2- 4 lights at home means you can blag it's all personal. More than 4 but less than 10 would just be a fine. Best thing to do is have a few places...
> 
> Anyway, this year the government has changed the law regarding growing on the terraces and balconies. If the plants are in view they can fine you now. So no more triphids for me!! Or they could be camourflaged!!View attachment 3405941 View attachment 3405942


Thanks made clear lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

nice dog! I thought there'd be some sort of other criminal element like.


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We all have good protection out here!!  but yes there are thieves around harvest time. I take my boy everywhere with me.View attachment 3405944


Very nice dog/bitch is it full staff? I have a all white with brown patch


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice dog! I thought there'd be some sort of other criminal element like.


Like protection rackets? Yes, there were. That's how I met my bf years ago. We were just mates then because I thought he was really dodgy. Since the boiler rooms shakedown, that's pretty much over. No weed clubs need protection.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> Very nice dog/bitch is it full staff? I have a all white with brown patch


Blue nose pitbull with a funny white prancing unicorn on his chest.
My parents sent me to dog school with my German shepherd when I was 11 so this one is very well behaved. Today a Spanish guy commented on him being obedient and I replied that I had a hard hand! I don't beat him though. I love him!


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Blue nose pitbull with a funny white prancing unicorn on his chest.
> My parents sent me to dog school with my German shepherd when I was 11 so this one is very well behaved. Today a Spanish guy commented on him being obedient and I replied that I had a hard hand! I don't beat him though. I love him!


Oh right my bad lol thought he was a staff he looks very healthy coat to.
My gf dad breeds pitbull terriers he won loads a dog shows n stuff


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

But I prefer the staffys


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> Oh right my bad lol thought he was a staff he looks very healthy coat to.
> My gf dad breeds pitbull terriers he won loads a dog shows n stuff


What's happening with the law out there for pits? I understand that I CANNOT bring him over with me on a holiday. 
Over here he is a dangerous dog with a microchip and is on the government computer system registered. I also need insurance too. Muzzle at all times etc.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> But I prefer the staffys


I like them too. In fact if we got a second dog I'd want a little blue staff bitch. Don't take this the wrong way but I think staffs are better for women because they are smaller and more compact.
My dog is a mans dog, half my weight at 28 kg and twice my strength. He thinks I'm the boss though, so it's ok. 
Don't think we are allowed 2 pits in one house and check this :- IF YOU GET A CRIM RECORD HERE YOU CANT HAVE A DANGEROUS DOG!


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

Aww ye your right blue nose pits are not allowed over here they are classed as dangerous even though it's the owner who makes them that way they are good clever dogs imo very loyal too people have them over here but on the dl and it's English pitbull gf dad breeds lol not what I said b4 lol


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I like them too. In fact if we got a second dog I'd want a little blue staff bitch. Don't take this the wrong way but I think staffs are better for women because they are smaller and more compact.
> My dog is a mans dog, half my weight at 28 kg and twice my strength. He thinks I'm the boss though, so it's ok.
> Don't think we are allowed 2 pits in one house and check this :- IF YOU GET A CRIM RECORD HERE YOU CANT HAVE A DANGEROUS DOG!


Oh ya joking a can't leave my pooch lol what if my crime was in UK tho? Is it just Dangerous dogs?


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I like them too. In fact if we got a second dog I'd want a little blue staff bitch. Don't take this the wrong way but I think staffs are better for women because they are smaller and more compact.
> My dog is a mans dog, half my weight at 28 kg and twice my strength. He thinks I'm the boss though, so it's ok.
> Don't think we are allowed 2 pits in one house and check this :- IF YOU GET A CRIM RECORD HERE YOU CANT HAVE A DANGEROUS DOG!


Blue nose pits are a lethal dog Deffo needs a firm owner lol I like staffs cause like u say small and compact and I'm only skinny my self lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Like protection rackets? Yes, there were. That's how I met my bf years ago. We were just mates then because I thought he was really dodgy. Since the boiler rooms shakedown, that's pretty much over. No weed clubs need protection.


i bet there are, unavoidable though probably a good thing to have a dodgy russian on hand, people don't fuck with the ruski's they're screw loose nuts, no offence sure your bf's lovely.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

I take him to some weed clubs with me, he's very popular down there!
He loves the ball so much that he's happy to watch the match on the big screen!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

thats pretty sweet, dog likes a toke and the footy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i bet there are, unavoidable though probably a good thing to have a dodgy russian on hand, people don't fuck with the ruski's they're screw loose nuts, no offence sure your bf's lovely.


I just remembered something funny when you said that..
Last summer we took the dog for an evening walk and I was wearing flip flops. Spanish aren't very good at dog training and repremanding so when their dogs started growling and barking from a few metres away, my dog reacted (age 16 mths) and started dragging me towards them all. I was concrete skiing downhill, in flip flops, I even had my toes turned inwards! 
I could see terror sweep over their faces, until my 2 metre bf reached over and took the lead. Everyone sighed a relief! 
I always wear trainers now!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats pretty sweet, dog likes a toke and the footy.


Of course, he's been well trained!


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I just remembered something funny when you said that..
> Last summer we took the dog for an evening walk and I was wearing flip flops. Spanish aren't very good at dog training and repremanding so when their dogs started growling and barking from a few metres away, my dog reacted (age 16 mths) and started dragging me towards them all. I was concrete skiing downhill, in flip flops, I even had my toes turned inwards!
> I could see terror sweep over their faces, until my 2 metre bf reached over and took the lead. Everyone sighed a relief!
> I always wear trainers now!


Now that's funny 
Was like a video in my head lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

ayyyaaas i bet that knacked. I don't get owners that don't care for training a dog. and then wonder why it doesn't respond to the shouting. I was switching train in bobadilla this morning and there was a group of 3 obviously well fed dogs just roaming about the place. cars not really bothered. it's a fucking dog not a cat ffs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

The reason I fell in love with blue rhino is because it turned out like this in hydro in the first run. That was 2 years ago and I still love it! It's top shelf.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ayyyaaas i bet that knacked. I don't get owners that don't care for training a dog. and then wonder why it doesn't respond to the shouting. I was switching train in bobadilla this morning and there was a group of 3 obviously well fed dogs just roaming about the place. cars not really bothered. it's a fucking dog not a cat ffs


Que dices? Estas en España también eh? Que haces aquí? Y cuantos años estabas aquí?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Apr 27, 2015)

How do muthafukkas?? I'm just under 3 weeks away from chopping so I'm a happy man, 
I'm also a hungry man so I've got a tray of homemade chocolate fudge brownies with miniature rolos in it in the oven now I can't fucking wait to eat em all warm.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

me and my gf would love a pitbul but we have to settle for a staffy lol but she is a grate dog only one thing about her is she charges at over dogs to play with them so now i gotta keep her on the lead when we take her out


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> me and my gf would love a pitbul but we have to settle for a staffy lol but she is a grate dog only one thing about her is she charges at over dogs to play with them so now i gotta keep her on the lead when we take her out View attachment 3405963


She's lovely! My dog is very playful too. He even used to get attacked for it when he was younger. He's great with bolshy puppies and is gentle if teaching them a lesson about mounting him etc. 
Mine is great with cats, we have one who's the boss of the house anyway. He's been trained not to snatch or take kids toys or other dogs toys. 
Their willingness to please makes them easy to train, once you can kerb that energy!


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

Ma pooch


He 3 yr old now he very obedient to for a staff I have 4 kiddies lol so he has to be good to a degree I don't let him jump up or anything but when kids play with him he like a puppy again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

my lass wants a sausage dog ffs. i've told her if we get a sausage dog I'm having a boxer


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> Ma pooch
> View attachment 3405966
> 
> He 3 yr old now he very obedient to for a staff I have 4 kiddies lol so he has to be good to a degree I don't let him jump up or anything but when kids play with him he like a puppy again lol


Don't you love it when they stretch those rear quarters like that.!? Always funny for people who haven't seen the breed do it before! 

My friend got a dachund and it's been really sick for years now. Unlucky for them. Once had a neighbour with one that was 19!!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

yeh my dog is grate with my kids in doors i cant not fault her when we have friend round with there dog good with her toys food and water ect both drink out same bow sort of thing just when we r out the way she approaches other dogs the wrong way


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Don't you love it when they stretch those rear quarters like that.!? Always funny for people who haven't seen the breed do it before!
> 
> My friend got a dachund and it's been really sick for years now. Unlucky for them. Once had a neighbour with one that was 19!!!


Lol when he 1st started lying that way I fwt somat was wrong with him until I found out at vets ha
I hope mine lives to 19 I be very happy.

@pomps 
They are known to be very playful are staffs mine use to do same and go flying towards dogs on park to play but they took it wrong way lol what I did to stop it was ask people while it on lead and there's are if they can play on leads do this when u take him out every time and after a few month he should stop charging at other dogs when off that worked for me anyway lol


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

This skint is funny


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

i live out of town and the back of my garden is a house field its massif so we dont always see ppl if i sees someone b4 her i call her bk to me but if she sees them first she runs and all ya see if ppl swinging there dogs around in the air with there lead around there neck lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol when he 1st started lying that way I fwt somat was wrong with him until I found out at vets ha
> I hope mine lives to 19 I be very happy.
> 
> @pomps
> They are known to be very playful are staffs mine use to do same and go flying towards dogs on park to play but they took it wrong way lol what I did to stop it was ask people while it on lead and there's are if they can play on leads do this when u take him out every time and after a few month he should stop charging at other dogs when off that worked for me anyway lol


Lol! The terrier splits!! That's what it is!! 

Just to prepare you, it was a sausage dog that lived til 19. But hey, I'd rather have more quality time with an amazing pit instead! 
My German Shepherd was 12 and I think my dog will slightly outlive him. Maybe 14/15. Long way off so just enjoy !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

i think we'll both compromise and get a french bulldog.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> Ma pooch
> View attachment 3405966
> 
> He 3 yr old now he very obedient to for a staff I have 4 kiddies lol so he has to be good to a degree I don't let him jump up or anything but when kids play with him he like a puppy again lol


thats a lovely looking staff mate, nice size is he pure staff? kc registered n all that jazz?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

just off topic quick just about to do cutting how far should i have the light i got this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004J4GMD2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think we'll both compromise and get a french bulldog.


i love them dogs mate get on it, lively fuckers they are too.

they cost £$£ tho last i looked 1000-1500 for a good male 1000-2000 for a good bitch, was a while ago tho dunno what they cost nowdays?


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats a lovely looking staff mate, nice size is he pure staff? kc registered n all that jazz?


Cheers pal yeah he registered with kennel club and all papers I know the mum and dad to he was only 6 week old when I got him


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just off topic quick just about to do cutting how far should i have the light i got this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004J4GMD2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


If u use a mini dome I just rest it on top they make no heat hardly them


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just off topic quick just about to do cutting how far should i have the light i got this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004J4GMD2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


There's not a lot of heat coming off those which is too your advantage. My T-5 are a few inches above the propagator.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

ive gone for  X-Stream V2 Aero Propagators


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

ok cool


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive gone for  X-Stream V2 Aero Propagators


I've got one too, aero prop 40 site but the transition to rock wool cubes to NFT isn't good.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

im hopping to put it in coco after


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

as close to the lid as u can with out melting it lol clones don't need much light to much light and they try to grow without roots lol


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got one too, aero prop 40 site but the transition to rock wool cubes to NFT isn't good.


Yeah that would be tricky would have to transplant when only nubs? To not rip off roots


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> im hopping to put it in coco after


You can transplant fine into coco I find with good roots

I'm dwc now so I just root in the bucket no transplant although they are in rr cubes


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah that would be tricky would have to transplant when only nubs? To not rip off roots


Exactly which is a waste of all those lovely long aero roots. I've used it for soil transplants in 10cm pots. What they really want is an AR56 or whatever it is. I'm already using Canna Aqua so that'd be easy, same EC levels.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

id like to do dwc but ive only just started out and id see my self having to many problems


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

@lahadaextranjera

are you spanish then? i been reading your posts for yrs in the toke n talk section yours and ya pal klite is it? i have often wondered if you where from the UK originally or had links?

but anyway, how the fuck did irish420 get past the 2mtr tall russian??? fair play irish lol that barca shatter put the hulk in ya lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> id like to do dwc but ive only just started out and id see my self having to many problems


If you are starting in soil I recommend bio bizz nutes because they are very slow to uptake and it's harder to burn the plants with them, which is what I used to do with synthetic nutes years ago.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> @thespanishgirl
> 
> are you spanish then? i been reading your posts for yrs in the toke n talk section yours and ya pal klite is it? i have often wondered if you where from the UK originally or had links?
> 
> but anyway, how the fuck did irish420 get past the 2mtr tall russian??? fair play irish lol that barca shatter put the hulk in ya lol


Lmfao! Funnily enough the bf was missing all weekend studying so irish prob thinks he's a phantom! I was really disappointed but I have to let him be! 
However Klite knows him! I'm not Spanish, I'm a Londoner but half Hungarian. It's klite who's the proper European! 

So who are you then 'newuser' ? Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

im on my 4th crop im used coco a+b the boys in here been looking after me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> im on my 4th crop im used coco a+b the boys in here been looking after me


And I bet each harvest has got better each time? It's all down to experience and OBSERVATION! I've never done coco but it's inert isn't it so the EC levels apply like hydro. 
I should do it, but I've done quite a bit already and nobody does NFT here. I want aero next, I really do.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmfao! Funnily enough the bf was missing all weekend studying so irish prob thinks he's a phantom! I was really disappointed but I have to let him be!
> However Klite knows him! I'm not Spanish, I'm a Londoner but half Hungarian. It's klite who's the proper European!
> 
> So who are you then 'newuser' ? Lol


im rambo im sambo im newuserlol im the yidarmy! lol

im born forest gate east london, but like yaself it seems i got out that shithole yrs ago but still a Londoner i spose lol
went to Budapest once years ago with me dad for a mini hols, we got a hire car n drove to Slovakia n Austria, dunno what way we went tho but it all looked like any essex countryside to me lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

yeh deff got better still got a lot to learn tho lol EC levels dont no it been told not to worry about that stuff just gotta ph and read the plants


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What's happening with the law out there for pits? I understand that I CANNOT bring him over with me on a holiday.
> Over here he is a dangerous dog with a microchip and is on the government computer system registered. I also need insurance too. Muzzle at all times etc.


I've a rottweiler same applies over here bes considered a restricted breed. In Germany you can take em to get temperament tested n if they pass you don't need to muzzle em...Germans ahead of the game yet again.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im rambo im sambo im newuserlol im the yidarmy! lol
> 
> im born forest gate east london, but like yaself it seems i got out that shithole yrs ago but still a Londoner i spose lol
> went to Budapest once years ago with me dad for a mini hols, we got a hire car n drove to Slovakia n Austria, dunno what way we went tho but it all looked like any essex countryside to me lol


I haven't been there, UK or Hungary for years! 
Where did you relocate to?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've a rottweiler same applies over here bes considered a restricted breed. In Germany you can take em to get temperament tested n if they pass you don't need to muzzle em...Germans ahead of the game yet again.


I spoke to my vet about that. I said there should be some sort of tests for obedience and tempermanent. If only ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ayyyaaas i bet that knacked. I don't get owners that don't care for training a dog. and then wonder why it doesn't respond to the shouting. I was switching train in bobadilla this morning and there was a group of 3 obviously well fed dogs just roaming about the place. cars not really bothered. it's a fucking dog not a cat ffs


 Same here man the amount of ppl being dragged about by their dogs...My fella even sits at the curb before we cross the road n he knows he needs to look at me before we cross


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> @lahadaextranjera
> 
> are you spanish then? i been reading your posts for yrs in the toke n talk section yours and ya pal klite is it? i have often wondered if you where from the UK originally or had links?
> 
> but anyway, how the fuck did irish420 get past the 2mtr tall russian??? fair play irish lol that barca shatter put the hulk in ya lol


Pure hardman me ha lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmfao! Funnily enough the bf was missing all weekend studying so irish prob thinks he's a phantom! I was really disappointed but I have to let him be!
> However Klite knows him! I'm not Spanish, I'm a Londoner but half Hungarian. It's klite who's the proper European!
> 
> So who are you then 'newuser' ? Lol


The phantom russian


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Same here man the amount of ppl being dragged about by their dogs...My fella even sits at the curb before we cross the road n he knows he needs to look at me before we cross


Mine does too! I don't even have to click my fingers anymore. The rest is hand signals, lay down, heel. Jump around in a circle. He is not allowed to walk through a door before me etc.
The only time mine will charge and pull is in defense if a dog lunges at us. This I have to watch for.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Mine does too! I don't even have to click my fingers anymore. The rest is hand signals, lay down, heel. Jump around in a circle. He is not allowed to walk through a door before me etc.
> The only time mine will charge and pull is in defense if a dog lunges at us. This I have to watch for.


Mines the same he knows hand signals n spoken n whistle trained... Gf trains dogs well part time cuz fuck all wanna train their dogs over here but rottweilers need to be trained especially mine I made sure he's from a working line...he's not the biggest rottweiler he's only 49-50 kg now but kennel club is anything over 60kg is a disqualifiable feature as rthey are classed as a medium to large breed working dog..not giant like some eejits breeding em to be more mastiff type which isn't doing any favour to their hips.hip displaycia n cancer is a big one with rottie so u gotta be careful.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I haven't been there, UK or Hungary for years!
> Where did you relocate to?


buckinghamshire my fair lady lol sounds posh to me anyway lol

what part of london was you from?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

...My fella pulls when he's about to poop lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> buckinghamshire my fair lady lol sounds posh to me anyway lol
> 
> what part of london was you from?


I was born in Putney and moved up to NW, around Harrow. Went to school in Hampstead so I spent a lot of time around there due to school friends. 
Barca is better! I know Bucks, Ayles to be precise.  it's nice there.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was born in Putney and moved up to NW, around Harrow. Went to school in Hampstead so I spent a lot of time around there due to school friends.
> Barca is better! I know Bucks, Ayles to be precise.  it's nice there.


aylesbrury lol im just up the road in MK, i really like it up here lahdaex better than east london by a mile anyway, i wasnt posh enough to live in the nice parts of london lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was born in Putney and moved up to NW, around Harrow. Went to school in Hampstead so I spent a lot of time around there due to school friends.
> Barca is better! I know Bucks, Ayles to be precise.  it's nice there.


Barca is such a great city  .. hmmm tink il start planning my nxt trip


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

this must be a london ting


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 27, 2015)

fuck me greatly lmao its only taken you 9month to have a dig pomps.

see i always said bout that 10pm shit it gets to the best of us lol pompeygrow/pompey/portsmouth? i thought you where all mockneys down there lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2015)

nah lol but we all wear our jeans round our waist aswell


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

everyone being friendly and chatty so nice .....wonder why? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

i was thinking that lol ppl been taken to much to hart lately must be something in the weed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

normal service resumed. Back to work today everything can gtf.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

fair play don but nose back to the grindstone get yer grump on its uk living, im on the waggon and hitting the weights cutting down weed, gotta come down a bit, gonna get back on a bike in a month need to be fit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

aye this week away cycling was canny but after not doing any for 6months plus my backside was knacking. Ne padded seat for don...

im having a lazy start today. Told the office ill be in when im there. Still in bed haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

those P45 have been flipped a week and huge leaves great vigour havnt sexed em yet cos I flipped em at 8 inches


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2015)

morn yawn ing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

nice one zeddd, have you space to keep the males or they get tossed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

work phoned n said the internets dead so i'm going no where for time being! bong time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

how long has agora been down anyone?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one zeddd, have you space to keep the males or they get tossed?


get tossed mate


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> get tossed mate


I hope you meant the plants!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I hope you meant the plants!


so you here for keeps or just passing thru?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so you here for keeps or just passing thru?


Ahh shes a keeper man


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so you here for keeps or just passing thru?


Absolutely! I've been here for years but I'm usually in the T&T section.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

how u manged to keep ur avatar. i used this and they removed it lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> how u manged to keep ur avatar. i used this and they removed it lol


I love body painting! That's not fair that they took it down. I've posted much worse- of myself!!!
That's me in my avatar.


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2015)

No way is that a super old copy of hightimes paper?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

its called soft secerets

and no its the 2nd issue of 2015 i gets them from my grow shop every time im in there gets a strain special book aswell i likes the sound of the chocolate haze it says sweet intense chocolate taste effect every high genetics og chocolate thia x cannalope haze


----------



## ghb (Apr 28, 2015)

chocolope is ok but every time i have had it there was rot in the buds so i wouldn't grow it.

gets really small but super dense buds and the flavour is quite amusing but all the budrot put me off it years ago


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

ok dude thats put me off trying to grow it now lol last ting i want is bud rot prone plants


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh boy! If I looked like that I'd be doing more than just covering my face!
Soft Secrets do a 'Foto del mes' which may be the Euro edition. Girls are sometimes featured naked amongst the outdoor plants baring their brown bums.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

ur grown Hemlock m8 as the person who i gives a bit to keeps going on about it all the time


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

I do wonder what you guys are growing out there.
I know that there's a bit of lemon haze and super silver floating about. Prob some cheese and a few commercials like big bud.

How wrong am I? 

Not forgetting Amnesia. I'm growing Soma's zombie Kush which is clone only available.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

think that bird in the photo s got bettr legs than you no?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

[QUOTE="lahadaextranjera, How wrong am I? 

not wrong i got ssh and ice dream ice x ww


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2015)

Smoking amnesia haze as I type lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

makka said:


> Smoking amnesia haze as I type lol


which breeder mate ive grown out the soma was v good but I got the rare 9 week phenol didn't reveg it tho grrrr


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

@zeddd 
If you say so darlin' ! Mine do a pretty good job of getting me from A to B


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> @zeddd
> If you say so darlin' ! Mine do a pretty good job of getting me from A to B View attachment 3406690



need any help trimming that bush


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

get in there girl thats a serious fucking pic love it lol

off in the morning kids first hols, aint taking no weed fuck it just not worth the ag, aint even taking any benzo's or zops did think that for a mo lol gonna be 2wks off hell but aslong as they have a goodun then im golden lol

cab comes at 3am lol need some sleep so just munched 5 zops, had a few joints n a half bot lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> need any help trimming that bush


 I thought you'd never ask! 


newuserlol said:


> get in there girl thats a serious fucking pic love it lol
> 
> off in the morning kids first hols, aint taking no weed fuck it just not worth the ag, aint even taking any benzo's or zops did think that for a mo lol gonna be 2wks off hell but aslong as they have a goodun then im golden lol
> 
> cab comes at 3am lol need some sleep so just munched 5 zops, had a few joints n a half bot lol


What country? Have a good holiday.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

I am at our Villa in Spain at the mo....babysitting yins. Was on the red eye this morning as well. Where you off to Sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

im going to porto rico in gran canary? i think lol i put it all in the missus name just incase they wont let me on the plane after me last '' shenanigans lol'' fly 7.10am 2 under 5's its gonna be hell lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

I know some peeps on the islands. I can maybe shout to see if there are any weed clubs on Grand Canaria that would let you in? Or you going to be a good boy and abstain for the hols.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

DST said:


> I know some peeps on the islands. I can maybe shout to see if there are any weed clubs on Grand Canaria that would let you in? Or you going to be a good boy and abstain for the hols.


mate please please would you really do that for me? i promise i would not touch a drop of the devil juice n be on best behaviour.

would make me hols D, could leave the kids n missus with some spends n have a decent time meself.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

[QUOTE="lahadaextranjera, thought you'd never ask! 

ill always help with the bush


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2015)

have a good hols mate careful if its all inclusive shit can get messy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> have a good hols mate careful if its all inclusive shit can get messy lol


im self catering mate, didnt wana be around that crowd tbh, i got a decent enought wedge to keep us all feed n entertained but u know me mate i like to drink what i drink not just whats free, plus didnt think it was worth it for the kids.


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> which breeder mate ive grown out the soma was v good but I got the rare 9 week phenol didn't reveg it tho grrrr


Just gotta q off my pal he said it was soma it's nice like but fucks up my throat and makes me sweat lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate please please would you really do that for me? i promise i would not touch a drop of the devil juice n be on best behaviour.
> 
> would make me hols D, could leave the kids n missus with some spends n have a decent time meself.


Nae worries. My mate runs a Club in Tenerife and its all fairly cosey so I am sure he'll know someone. I'll have him asked. Drop me a mail at BB before you go and I'll get back to you. I am home in the Dam late tomorrow evening so might not be until Thursday lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Nae worries. My mate runs a Club in Tenerife and its all fairly cosey so I am sure he'll know someone. I'll have him asked. Drop me a mail at BB before you go and I'll get back to you. I am home in the Dam late tomorrow evening so might not be until Thursday lad.


thats fine D appreciate it, il drop u a message on BB.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> mate please please would you really do that for me? i promise i would not touch a drop of the devil juice n be on best behaviour.
> 
> would make me hols D, could leave the kids n missus with some spends n have a decent time meself.


Why dont you just go to a weed club when you get here? 

It's gonna be hot! It's even forecast to be 25C up here this week!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats fine D appreciate it, il drop u a message on BB.


I've dropped him a message ladwill let you know when he comes back to me. It's always nicer to turn up to these places and the people are not like...who the fuk are you? lol.
I have contacted some places and they have been, sorry, we are small, etc, etc. blah blah.It's probably a bit different than in Barca.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Why dont you just go to a weed club when you get here?
> 
> It's gonna be hot! It's even forecast to be 25C up here this week!


do i have to be a member? are tourist allowed i didnt really no they existed tbh until you said, what the atmosphere in them like? can u just buy smoke dam style?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

I just had a look and there is one called Dutsi but as usual they are charging memebership of €30. 
Clubs are very private with a local feel and concealed usually. I think I read yesterday that there are 5 on the island. 
It's always an option but definitely they don't have 100 clubs like we do here. They did mention some good strains though. Pics didn't sell it though!


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I just had a look and there is one called Dutsi but as usual they are charging memebership of €30.
> Clubs are very private with a local feel and concealed usually. I think I read yesterday that there are 5 on the island.
> It's always an option but definitely they don't have 100 clubs like we do here. They did mention some good strains though. Pics didn't sell it though!


can i pre book that membership? and will i be able to buy good bud as a member even tho not a native.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do i have to be a member? are tourist allowed i didnt really no they existed tbh until you said, what the atmosphere in them like? can u just buy smoke dam style?


You have to be a member, or someone can sign you in in my experience (better than paying 30 euro to get in the door). The one my friend runs sells cheap as fuk beer (1 euro), views out to the sea, very relaxed place. A lot of the weed is outdoor though so fair to middling. The lasttime I was there they had about a dozen or so strains, and some hash as well. Max of 5 gram per day per member I think.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

safer to pay 30euros then trying to take it out with ya tho m8


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

DST said:


> You have to be a member, or someone can sign you in in my experience (better than paying 30 euro to get in the door). The one my friend runs sells cheap as fuk beer (1 euro), views out to the sea, very relaxed place. A lot of the weed is outdoor though so fair to middling. The lasttime I was there they had about a dozen or so strains, and some hash as well. Max of 5 gram per day per member I think.


sounds quality mate, is this on gran canary?


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

I have never seen any customs at Tenerife........


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sounds quality mate, is this on gran canary?


nah, Tenerife lad.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

DST said:


> nah, Tenerife lad.


fuck never mind, has all been abit last minit i should have checked if there was one where im going they sound really good, would have been nice to fuck off from the madness of the kids for a few hours each day lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't matter, if he can, he'll get you in one over there as well...he knows loads of growers throughout the islands.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

send me a mail on me old sambo account please D so its easier to talk, some of the nets at the airports etc block the weedy sites lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

http://1001italia.org/news/cannabis-club-gran-canaria.html


newuserlol said:


> can i pre book that membership? and will i be able to buy good bud as a member even tho not a native.


You'd be able to join with your passport within 5 mins. You will be buying the same menu as the locals and the weed/hash will most likely be locally produced (by people like me).
However, as DST pointed out its always better to have a direct contact. The reason that @ Irish was so happy with the his draw was because he saw me directly and at a good price. He had a contact before he got here.
It's an option so you don't have to worry about taking it with you. I've attached a link above


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You'd be able to join with your passport within 5 mins. You will be buying the same menu as the locals and the weed/hash will most likely be locally produced (by people like me).
> However, as DST pointed out its always better to have a direct contact. The reason that @ Irish was so happy with the his draw was because he saw me directly and at a good price. He had a contact before he got here.
> It's an option so you don't have to worry about taking it with you.


plus i dont have to buy on the streets! any help would be appreciated i didnt know that these places where about tbh.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> plus i dont have to buy on the streets! any help would be appreciated i didnt know that these places where about tbh.


http://1001italia.org/news/cannabis-club-gran-canaria.html

This should help! It's all in English! It mentions Dutsi and the other clubs there!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> send me a mail on me old sambo account please D so its easier to talk, some of the nets at the airports etc block the weedy sites lol


I don't have pm's on riu lol. just email me at BB and then I'll email you back from my normal account which is non weedy, lol.....


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

DST said:


> I don't have pm's on riu lol. just email me at BB and then I'll email you back from my normal account which is non weedy, lol.....


i have already mate, on BB, that has me email.

i had a look an there quite a few clubs on gran canarys.


----------



## newuserlol (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> http://1001italia.org/news/cannabis-club-gran-canaria.html
> 
> This should help! It's all in English! It mentions Dutsi and the other clubs there!


i just get a contact screen when i click on dutsi, should i just mail them en ask how to join?

http://www.encod.org/info/DUTSI-Cannabis-Social-Club.html


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have already mate, on BB, that has me email.
> 
> i had a look an there quite a few clubs on gran canarys.


cool, I'll get it when I am home tomorrow. Have a safe flight lad...behave yersen, lmfao....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have already mate, on BB, that has me email.
> 
> i had a look an there quite a few clubs on gran canarys.


And it's not that huge there. You'll be able to find one easily. 
If for some reason they say you can join but officially you can't buy for two weeks then they will either backdate the membership or you can ask a fellow club member to buy for you. Don't ask, bit of a shakedown recently but it should be fine!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i just get a contact screen when i click on dutsi, should i just mail them en ask how to join?
> 
> http://www.encod.org/info/DUTSI-Cannabis-Social-Club.html


id just wait til you get there. Any locals will know the best club to go to. It'll be easy. You don't really want me to phone them do you? It's 11:30pm here so they might be open.


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2015)

Couple quickys well light on
Top one day 25 12/12
Bottom one day 15 12/12

Lemon s


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> id just wait til you get there. Any locals will know the best club to go to. It'll be easy. You don't really want me to phone them do you? It's 11:30pm here so they might be open.


Jaysus you're well sound haha asking the missus if she wants to go on hols to Spain haha she hates Barcelona since her bag got stolen there n she's vals in it due to her ridiculous panic attacks when travelling.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Jaysus you're well sound haha asking the missus if she wants to go on hols to Spain haha she hates Barcelona since her bag got stolen there n she's vals in it due to her ridiculous panic attacks when travelling.


I know, it's dreadful and they are amongst the best in the world at it. Worst 10 cities to get robbed in. It really ruins peoples holidays. I hate it and I feel sick when I sometimes see them out working. If I'm carrying money I put it on the same side as the dog.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

yeh thats one mean dog you got i wouldnt like to be in its jaws


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh thats one mean dog you got i wouldnt like to be in its jaws


I had a German shepherd before and even though he's half the weight he could've overcome it.
Pitbulls love their owners so much that they'd die for them. 
If my bf tries to pick me up, he goes mental. It's literally impossible to get one of my feet off the floor with him about!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2015)

If I hug the missus my dog gets jealous n tuns over lol he gets jealous if I hold the cats aswell haha wondering do anything we've him trained so even if the cats go near his bowl when he's eating he'll stop sit n look at us to move em.so he can continue haha bless him


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

yeh i watched a few pitbull videos on youtube so much power for a small dog and they can jump high and just hang of the trees


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a joke! Sometimes when I'm standing hugging my bf, he comes over and stands inbetween us.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

my dog gets in the middle of me and my gf when we are in bed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2015)

time i was out of here gotta be up early


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> my dog gets in the middle of me and my gf when we are in bed


My dog gets into bed when my bf gets out! Cheeky bugger!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My dog gets into bed when my bf gets out! Cheeky bugger!


U need a bird in your life!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

So fucking tempted to send my coins (210e)back to agora but not sure if I should get green or concentrates but I've gone so so long without smoke I'm quite chuffed with myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3406949


You do realise you're trolling a cannabis forum you moronic Mormon.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Apr 29, 2015)

This thread's gone to Pot


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

morning just checked my cutting in the X-Stream propagator and it smells like a fish tank is that normal plants look as good as they did when i took them 2 days ago water temp is 23f


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U need a bird in your life!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3407169


Yours came back as well.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2015)

@[email protected] ....do it!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

my ex gf got her bag stolen in barca I fukin ran after the cunt chasing him down alleys but lost him was fuming got back to the gf and shes laughing, bag was 3 quid from a beach hippy and was empty, nearly got stabbed over it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

when i went to benidorm i saw the police beat someone who tried to take a girls bag looked brutal


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> when i went to benidorm i saw the police beat someone who tried to take a girls bag looked brutal


they do the same in agia napa in cyprus, if you misbehave in town they beat the living shit ouutta ya with truncheons in the middle of the street as a deterrent to anyone else thinking of starting


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

They fucking got her passport n everything man shed a right ball ache getting back n her dad called her about a yr later saying the police had found her passport..Bet the fuckers sold it but shed reported it all so I doubt they could travel on it maybe used it as a form of I'd...suppose I'd nearly feel better going to a not so popular stoner destination in Holland, maybe maastrict again, fucking love that place.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

i hoping to get my tax rebate soon so my and the gf going away for a few days kids are at there nans for a week in the summer cos they dont see her much so i thought perfect time to go lol with no kids just not sure where to go


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 29, 2015)

I fuckin hate inland revenue the bastards...filled my tax return out for last year I've just had a letter saying I owe £700 from 2013 when I was on the books! Fuckin Mongols I swear man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I fuckin hate inland revenue the bastards...filled my tax return out for last year I've just had a letter saying I owe £700 from 2013 when I was on the books! Fuckin Mongols I swear man


dig out ya wage slips/P60`s for that year, might be the company was taking your tax off ya but not paying it in your name etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

yeh i had a letter saying if you now owe them money for national insurance ect they take it out the rebate now the wankers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 29, 2015)

Your most proberbly right ribena he's a dodgy.cunt better do some homework I suppose....why is nothing ever straight forward man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your most proberbly right ribena he's a dodgy.cunt better do some homework I suppose....why is nothing ever straight forward man


i had it with wetherspoons, with em 8 years n regulraly taking tax off me but never paid aything in in my name, just paid in a block for all their employees without naming em so it looked like i had been out of work for 8yr on the tax computers, right fuckup getting that sorted


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

That's life 4 ya lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I fuckin hate inland revenue the bastards...filled my tax return out for last year I've just had a letter saying I owe £700 from 2013 when I was on the books! Fuckin Mongols I swear man


Gf had the same problem so we got my sister to take a look at her accounts n they'd made the error..I'm sure you can get free online taxback enquiries.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

am i better off putting an air stone in the Aero Propagator ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

I've worked for Wetherspoons.. Wankers man talk about not appreciating their staff! Even area manager was a wanker.


----------



## O.C.D (Apr 29, 2015)

Kent : 10 pounds a gram / 210 oz

Plants: bit like roulette to be honest. sometimes bang on good smoke, sometimes dried to fast taste shit but gets a high. not enjoyable.
price is the same regardless of product.

I have 10 dinafem diesel outside currently early days yet.

how much is it to ask for good bud all the time!!! obviously to much here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just reading the letter is spinning me out I can't be arsed with the bollocks man I'll phone the cunts up 2morro and see whats what can't be arsed with it today....found some.nanners a seed in the skxdb so fucked it off us the smoke is only mid grade got a nice buzz but not much flavour and I ain't down with that shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

as ive never done cutting b4 do they look how they are meant to after 2 days


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2015)

They not even producing bud after 4 days....sheeesh, I would do another set of cuts!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

Get hard dvd rips out woot woot..ur cuttings look grand man once ue shit don't go limp ir laughing just leave em be N they'll roroot. Don't over water wm,keep temps nice n humidity high (basically keep the dome on n quit snooping) that shit about watching a pot applies to other types of pot 2 lol t


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

indeed a watched clone never boils, they look good pompey but they wont in a few days, that's what theyre like


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

they are in a aero propagator m8 so i aint watering them and water temp is 68f humidity is high water dripping down all the walls not sure about air temp tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

id be happy if just one of each roots


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> id be happy if just one of each roots


By the looks they all should root tbh they are all perky and zeddd right giving u heads up so u don't panic lol 
They will start eating them self's in next few days but this is normal u can stop it tho by very very light foliar but it don't matter imo they always bounce back when roots their and u give food.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

just the waiting game again then


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> my ex gf got her bag stolen in barca I fukin ran after the cunt chasing him down alleys but lost him was fuming got back to the gf and shes laughing, bag was 3 quid from a beach hippy and was empty, nearly got stabbed over it lol


It probably happened just off Las Ramblas. There are two main groups who thieve, the gypsies and the Moroccans. They all work usually in a groups of three. 
The Moroccans like to be quite blatant when taking your stuff by doing the Ronaldhino and pretending to tackle the poor tourist. The gypsies hang back and look to pick pocket people discreetly. Moroccans don't really keep dogs as they are Muslim and gypsies are shit scared of them. 
In a decade I've only had my moped nicked and I found it again. My best friend from London got robbed twice whilst she was with me. 
They don't want your cards, because they incriminate, they just want your cash. Passports are worth money, especially British ones. 
If you get caught beating up one of then the police will thank you for it!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It probably happened just off Las Ramblas. There are two main groups who thieve, the gypsies and the Moroccans. They all work usually in a groups of three.
> The Moroccans like to be quite blatant when taking your stuff by doing the Ronaldhino and pretending to tackle the poor tourist. The gypsies hang back and look to pick pocket people discreetly. Moroccans don't really keep dogs as they are Muslim and gypsies are shit scared of them.
> In a decade I've only had my moped nicked and I found it again. My best friend from London got robbed twice whilst she was with me.
> They don't want your cards, because they incriminate, they just want your cash. Passports are worth money, especially British ones.
> If you get caught beating up one of then the police will thank you for it!


yeah that was it fukin gypos


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

lol at muslims not keeping dogs cos of religion but it also says cut the right hand off if u steal, fukin pick and mix like all religions imo I fukin hate robbing bastsrds


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

yeh sux when u work hard to get what you want and some low life thinks they can just take what they want


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 29, 2015)

It's a really big problem here guys. 
Once many years ago my 110kg 6' German bf got into a tug of war with a robber and a tourist's bag. He showed him the fist before the robber let go. The tourists (her bf included) just stood at the side watching helplessly! Turned out they were heading to the airport and the bag included passports!!! 
We hate it and we fight it. That ex has had loads of incidents. He's a real man. German national service!! Lol


----------



## ukmrgreen (Apr 29, 2015)

wow in yorksihre and get a oz for between 30-50 notes from my old time friend who is good to me do him work for free he scratches my back with cheap weed


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

ukmrgreen said:


> wow in yorksihre and get a oz for between 30-50 notes from my old time friend who is good to me do him work for free he scratches my back with cheap weed


N that's how it SHOULD BE lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

Been such a good boy I decided to spoil myself n got 2gs of heat Robinsons girl scout bho n 3 gs of peacepots zero zero.. Yay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah that was it fukin gypos


I said sorry man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

ukmrgreen said:


> wow in yorksihre and get a oz for between 30-50 notes from my old time friend who is good to me do him work for free he scratches my back with cheap weed


An oz for 30-50...you a cop or Stupid?


----------



## ukmrgreen (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> An oz for 30-50...you a cop or Stupid?


nar just respected for the work i do for free from my dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

ukmrgreen said:


> nar just respected for the work i do for free from my dealer


Ok so let me get this straight...you're getting an oz with 200 pounds off it? What work do you do for him if it's a regular thing


----------



## ukmrgreen (Apr 29, 2015)

whats wrong with that 60-80 pound for work done then 30-50 cash =140max when in our town and surrounding uk cheese is £120 -£140 depends per 29grams

in a nut shell i do the work he knocks it of the oz i pay the remainder for the oz


----------



## ukmrgreen (Apr 29, 2015)

a lot of trimming and sore fingers though


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

in vest in one off these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-speed-Pro-110v-Hydroponic-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-w-6-extra-blade-bag-/120789226151 i would if i had the room take me about 2 hours a plant and a bad bk


----------



## ukmrgreen (Apr 29, 2015)

bit harsh on the buds from what i heard i use a bud shaver rather then a centrifugal trimmer i just roll a fat one stick on the radio and trim oh and plenty of coffee lol
its a magic trimmer nice little tool


----------



## wdrags (Apr 29, 2015)

ukmrgreen said:


> bit harsh on the buds from what i heard i use a bud shaver rather then a centrifugal trimmer i just roll a fat one stick on the radio and trim oh and plenty of coffee lol
> its a magic trimmer nice little tool


Sore fingers and a bad back from using a magic trimmer? How big is the grow ffs and your still paying money towards an oz that's only worth 120-140!!! 
Fook off.............smells fishy to me lads


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

Just watched a hand get chopped off Saudi Arabia 

Fuck Me that's serious


----------



## ukmrgreen (Apr 29, 2015)

50 plant grow and two men use the trimmer for all big buds and clippers hand clippers for small buds what's fishy bout


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

ukmrgreen said:


> 50 plant grow and two men use the trimmer for all big buds and clippers hand clippers for small buds what's fishy bout


The fact that if ur taking in that much n still wanna do some odd jobs for a lad but he's ck if ur getting an oz for 30 quid I wouldn't blame you but it sound fucking suspect...sounded suspect the second you said how cheap u were getting an oz for now ur just digging a whole with pure bullshit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

God dammit bizzle u got me eyeing up bongs now n imma get a nail for it so I can see what all the fuss is about..gonna order next Friday come pay day.Gfs not gonna be pleased haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

lol at the noob posting bullshit, this zlh is taking 6ml and still looks hungry, anyone go much higher than 6 ab?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's a really big problem here guys.
> Once many years ago my 110kg 6' German bf got into a tug of war with a robber and a tourist's bag. He showed him the fist before the robber let go. The tourists (her bf included) just stood at the side watching helplessly! Turned out they were heading to the airport and the bag included passports!!!
> We hate it and we fight it. That ex has had loads of incidents. He's a real man. German national service!! Lol


cant stand it when people become instant victims it is always so much bttr to get stuck in, fukin embarrassing to be stading watching while lowlife helps himself to whats yours, even if u only get a few punches in, I got 5 armed men escort me off a plane in south America cos I headbutted a football hooligan at 40k feet cos he spat in my face, felt good too


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

honeymoon I should add lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

Gonna get myself this sassy peace of glass https://infotomb.com/r8iml/8472c1b9eecb5dbf124e2faba42941b302d16b28bfe6db7a41fb90a6fdd18771


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Just watched a hand get chopped off Saudi Arabia
> 
> Fuck Me that's serious


DIY>>>>>


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well lads hows things ? Was out a punchestown horse racing yesterday had a few winners and went on a bit of a mad 1 ... fckn dien now ... drink is a killer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

It's fucking quarter to 9 Irish u mad fucker lol some hang over lol


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> DIY>>>>>


Read a mag were a guy had pain in his hand and the hozi wouldn't help him so he went home and made one like that and CHOP no more hand lol Fuck that


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's fucking quarter to 9 Irish u mad fucker lol some hang over lol


Ahh rough as fck man cant say it wont happen again tho .. wit the fight this wknd im sure il be out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2015)

Ur not doing the steriotype any favours Irish lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ahh its true man were fckn alchos over here well i am anyway ha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Read a mag were a guy had pain in his hand and the hozi wouldn't help him so he went home and made one like that and CHOP no more hand lol Fuck that


that's him mate the blood on the axe is his after he did it


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2015)

Ladies


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's him mate the blood on the axe is his after he did it


Fuck off is it how u get it lol u know Him? Or ya missus reads same crap as mine does lol


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

Who's fighting anyway?
Not watched a good boxing match for years tbh gonna start again

And will it be on box nation or what channel lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Fuck off is it how u get it lol u know Him? Or ya missus reads same crap as mine does lol


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


Never knew about that site tbh but it looks good tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> Ladies


Im so high i forgot i posted this lol ......


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 29, 2015)

I shouldn't have taken a siesta til 11pm. Now I have to chop all by myself, all night long. Melon Gum.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2015)

i feel for ya dont no how many you have but the 4 kills me lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i feel for ya dont no how many you have but the 4 kills me lol


I've had well over 100 in the house before! Lol We talk in number of lights rather than number of plants. Typically people here do SOG with 16-25 in a sq in small pots, 5.5-7L. This is a bio soil harvest with 12 in a sq. I do 9 in hydro usually and flip 20cm clones.
I hate watering the plants tbh and much prefer hydro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

Taking the cheese suprise down next week @ 10 weeks to see if there is any difference..taking her @ 9 was considerably better than my first run of her when I'd taken her @ 8weeks.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2015)

makka said:


> Who's fighting anyway?
> Not watched a good boxing match for years tbh gonna start again
> 
> And will it be on box nation or what channel lol


Pacman and maywether shud be a good fight would have been alot better 5 yr ago tho and its on ppv but im sure ul be able to stream it


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mornin all


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pacman and maywether shud be a good fight would have been alot better 5 yr ago tho and its on ppv but im sure ul be able to stream it


Ye nice one irish I was looking last night he's ment to be good that paquio Deffo watching will just find a link before it starts lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2015)

makka said:


> Ye nice one irish I was looking last night he's ment to be good that paquio Deffo watching will just find a link before it starts lol


Yea id luv if pacman won but maywether has prob bought his win already wouldnt fight him a couple years ago cause he knows he wud hav been bet


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea id luv if pacman won but maywether has prob bought his win already wouldnt fight him a couple years ago cause he knows he wud hav been bet


Ye maywether he doesn't really have much to say about paquio does he I think he quietly shaking in his boots lol I think maywether said will just have to wait n see lmao no matter what I'd it was me I would stick out my chest even if I fwt I would lose lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2015)

pacman plus his roids and five years later will mean nothing against mayweathers technique. Many will have a game plan that'll last 6-8 rounds then mayweather will destroy him. That or points win but I doubt that very much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2015)

mayweather would beat Ali hands down even prime Ali. Not like the guys who beat Ali were much compared to mayweather Imo.

should be a good fight though.


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah it should be good somat look forward to


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice weather up here today gotta go food shopping tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm gonna put mayweather in 8th. Mind he's such an arrogant fucker. Much like McGregor in ufc.

cant wait to see khan take a hiding next mind.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2015)

Aww that khan lad has great notions about himself


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol yeah he does always been a cocky shit lol he wants a pop to don't he?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mayweather would beat Ali hands down even prime Ali. Not like the guys who beat Ali were much compared to mayweather Imo.
> 
> should be a good fight though.


Muhammad ali? Lmfao!! Heavyweight champion muhammad Ali? Yea but only because ali can't remember his own name.. mayweather wouldn't beat sugar Shane mosley in his prime. ali is beyond a stretch. can you name anyone good that mayweather fought? U do know he hand picked most of his opponent's?


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Muhammad ali? Lmfao!! Heavyweight champion muhammad Ali? Yea but only because ali can't remember his own name.. mayweather wouldn't beat sugar Shane mosley in his prime. ali is beyond a stretch. can you name anyone good that mayweather fought? U do know he hand picked most of his opponent's?


No I didn't but I do now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2015)

just cos old man mayweather is training him doesn't make him good. he reminds me of that scene where rocky goes to train in the gym full of blacks and they've all got the eye of the tiger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Muhammad ali? Lmfao!! Heavyweight champion muhammad Ali? Yea but only because ali can't remember his own name.. mayweather wouldn't beat sugar Shane mosley in his prime. ali is beyond a stretch. can you name anyone good that mayweather fought? U do know he hand picked most of his opponent's?


mayweather beat mosley on points?! close i might add. there was no real competition in his weight range for most of his career.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mes just woke me up with a cracking wank  time for a joint I suppose....anyone who's got a ps4 download a demo called P.T k played it last night and a game has never had me so scared had to turn the fucker off its proper


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 30, 2015)

is it good ill download it in a sec have u played the last of us ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Its unreal mate download it now cuz its getting taken down soon very soon....I'm playing it now just had to stop cuz I'm shitting myself goosebumps everything no shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 30, 2015)

i cant seem to find that demo m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't know where the k came from its just called P.T look on demos its on the mainscreen


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wtf its not there I'm looking now they must of took it down this morning? Wank that is


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 30, 2015)

its not on mine m8 only demo i have that starts with p is pillar


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

That's the demo I ain't watched it cuz I wanna do it my self....don't know if it shows a death but I got taken out last night and it ain't pretty enough to give a man a heart attack


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 30, 2015)

lol looks fucked up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

It is fucked up small things keep happening it I CNT do anything apart from shit me sen lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pacman and maywether shud be a good fight would have been alot better 5 yr ago tho and its on ppv but im sure ul be able to stream it


I hope packman wins poor lad ran away from home at 12 after his father ate his dog (seriously Google it i heard it on the radio today haha)


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah same man he deserves it imo regardless off money


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeh I'd like to see money mayweather get knocked out like but canna see it happening if I wer to bet money it'd go on may


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mayweather beat mosley on points?! close i might add. there was no real competition in his weight range for most of his career.


Yea for sure it was like a charity fight or something. but mosley was old already. .mosley cracked him and almost knocked mayweather out..when Manny fought mosley Manny knocked his ass to the canvas. Paciaou is the only guy to ever knock Shane down..After the fight Shane said he's never been hit harder in his career. ddon't get me wrong Floyd is bad ass , but not one of the best fighters ever.. u can't be when you run duck and dodge Your whole career and only fight people that you are sure you can beat..Floyds a pussy medina hit him a lot of times in their last fight Mannys a way more skilled opponent Floyd is gonna get hit over and over and over... I'm eager to see how well he deals with that. the best fighters fight the next guy in line Imo not just someone they can beat..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

I heard they were charging sillymoney for the box office just checked its standard 19.99 I might just have to treat myself


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I heard they were charging sillymoney for the box office just checked its standard 19.99 I might just have to treat myself


The will be a link on navi X the night of the fight save ya 20 squid lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2015)

Baaaaked


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Wtf its not there I'm looking now they must of took it down this morning? Wank that is


Hey ghetto i heard theres lads on ebay sellin there ps4 with that demo for about 1000  time to sell the ps ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey ghetto i heard theres lads on ebay sellin there ps4 with that demo for about 1000  time to sell the ps ha


Yeh i think houd have to find a proper crazh sikent hill fanatic to sell it for that price tho its mad cuz i only heard about it yesterday so downloaded it and today its been taken off talk about lucky.....the demos mad taken me a good few hours so far


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 1, 2015)

morning yet gutted i missed it they aint even bringing the game out now (Silent Hill P.T) because It was believed that Hideo Kojima leaving Konami might be the biggest factor in the cancelation of the game,


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Ghetto man I'd put the demo on ebay auction with a limit on it n see what's offered...sounds like you've a wanted item..can't everyone download the demo n mount it or must thw ps be chipped? Remember with the dreamland fucking copying games onto cds was fucking class haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 1, 2015)

you can still do it for xbox 360 m8 and as for downloading the demo where would u get it from


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> you can still do it for xbox 360 m8 and as for downloading the demo where would u get it from


Online gaming forums..guaranteed someone's burned that demo..far too many ppl looking for it...yorkie might know I'm now allowed to get a ps.. Bitches be crazy haha


----------



## Merlot (May 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mayweather would beat Ali hands down even prime Ali. Not like the guys who beat Ali were much compared to mayweather Imo.
> 
> should be a good fight though.


*snigger*

Ali would pound him into the dirt. Even Tyson Fury would pound on him.


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Mizorning peoples
Another nice day


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I honestly should be allowed to keep account of my own funds lol..now ro buy it without the gf knowing haha View attachment 3408611


Add another 100e on that..at least I've free postage now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2015)

Merlot said:


> *snigger*
> 
> Ali would pound him into the dirt. Even Tyson Fury would pound on him.


give over man, there's no way on gods green earth that fat pikey would beat mayweather.


----------



## Merlot (May 1, 2015)

All that flab swallows the punches!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2015)

swallows big macs mer like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

The Tyson fury


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Newport arrived this morning would be rude not to wouldn't it


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Newport arrived this morning would be rude not to wouldn't it View attachment 3408735


Fair fucks man..where did you get all your gear for the extraction process n how much in total did it set you back? Shits crazy expensive on agora but felt I deserved to try top shelf bho (girl scout cookies bho from cali..aparently lol 
..still cringe at the cost.


----------



## Merlot (May 1, 2015)

I had to look up BHO lol sounds like a mean smoke. Never had any contacts that would get anything like that. Best I use to get was blueberry kush off a friend of a friend, most of the time it was street weed, soapbar and on occasions some Afghan gold. That Afghan shit was so pliable you could roll it into sausages and then wrap a rizla round it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

All u need is a glass extraction tube I use a 28g one then coffee filters a Pyrex dish and that is about it tbh mate cheap as chip altogether bet I spent no more that £45 on all the gear oh a laser thermometer helps a lot too theyre only a tenner


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Yeh merlot its a bangin smoke Lol takes your breath away mind but the stone is like no other


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> All u need is a glass extraction tube I use a 28g one then coffee filters a Pyrex dish and that is about it tbh mate cheap as chip altogether bet I spent no more that £45 on all the gear oh a laser thermometer helps a lot too theyre only a tenner


Brilliant.. Fucking bong n add ons is nearly 350 now so I'll be happy out spending 50 quid especially is its like the sample I got its definitly worth it...wonder how much I could charge for that over here...maybe it's too exotic for the Irish market.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Lol I canna sell it round here folk don't know what it is plus I want it all for myself anyway haha...get the stuff and you'll be blasting in no time matey....the crumble is going for around 65 a g on agora aint it so I don't so why u couldn't charge the same if its top notch naaa mean....this JD crumble smells the mutts and its nearly done too


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol I canna sell it round here folk don't know what it is plus I want it all for myself anyway haha...get the stuff and you'll be blasting in no time matey....the crumble is going for around 65 a g on agora aint it so I don't so why u couldn't charge the same if its top notch naaa mean....this JD crumble smells the mutts and its nearly done too


Ivw been offered iso for 90 -100e so I could probably charge 100+ a g but likw u said I'd probably want it all for myself cuz for one the cunts wouldn't appreciate the quality nor would they even understand what it is let alone correctly consume it..I'm buying a whole new rig n shit for my agora order n I've not even lollypoppped my plants so that I have to make consintrates n now that it's so easy/cost affective I'm definitely going the bho route.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

If you could pull decent yields and get he custom its better.money than weed but Yeh mostfolk ain't a clue like


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If you could pull decent yields and get he custom its better.money than weed but Yeh mostfolk ain't a clue like


With working now I'm not bothered about selling it this crops gonna do Me till after the summer where as when I was unemployed all i did was smoke non stop. Might offer it to a few people see what they think but the majority of my customers are unemployed so the 100e a g might not be feasible for all but I'll get em all high n see what they think haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Getting there now shouldn't be much longer


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3408838


Loool only realised it was butt fuck when you'd quoted him..all em wankers look the same to me haha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool only realised it was butt fuck when you'd quoted him..all em wankers look the same to me haha


He's using that other fag sunshine a pic on his profile that's probly why u didn't think it was him, there all the fuckin same anyway lol


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Anyone recommend a e CIG pen for vaping?

Don't wanna smoke cigs or the actual plant matter but still wanna get high and don't want edibles tbh.

I still wanna inhale it if u get me just the cleanest way I can?

I thinking making bho out of about 5oz, how much in bho would this return?

I was thinking bho is best approach or is their a cleaner way so I don't have to ingest traces of butane leftover in the oil?

I was gonna use the VG/BG process to make a tincture to smoke in the e cig.

Nice one lads n soz all questions just wanna find best way init


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

First dab in a while mmmmmm that hits the spot alright Lol.....pulled 3g off 26g of Jakes dream trim not bad at all and tastes bangin


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

makka said:


> Anyone recommend a e CIG pen for vaping?
> 
> Don't wanna smoke cigs or the actual plant matter but still wanna get high and don't want edibles tbh.
> 
> ...


I tried some bho that wasn't vacuum purged n it was great! Smooth going in n sassy coming out n I bonged it since I don't smoke tobacco!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Smooth n sassy lol here's a before and after just plain old heat purge


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

It was a lovely bit of smoke man got me fooking shit faced n I look forward to returning the favour when I make mine


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Yeah gonna make some bho defoo and just cut it with vegetable glycerin until it smoke good in a ecig

I'm gonna use the bud and trim to.

So way I figure is if I have a plant that's 20% thc say and say I had 100gram then the max bho I could get is 20 gram?? I'm I along right lines boys or what?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Yeh that's the maximum yield from bud they say up to 20% return and off trim a 10% return all depends on quality i suppose freezing the dry material helps as well storing the butane in the freezer is suppose to help as well but not tried it yet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Oh why don't u just get a e cig that's made for smoking concentrates there's loads out there and it would be a lot better than mixing it with glycerin and save all the messing about


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh why don't u just get a e cig that's made for smoking concentrates there's loads out there and it would be a lot better than mixing it with glycerin and save all the messing about


I didn't know the was some like that tbh.

Would it spread further with vg oil tho? 
I would probably smoke 5 gram a day lol I'm trying to replace smoking with something else sout if I was smoking pure bho I don't think it would last me 5 min tbh but I haven't smoked bho so I don't know how long/the high lasts I would just be smoking out of habit really so would smoke it not to just get high if u get me lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Nah just use an e cig for your nicotine and buy a magic flight box or something for your bho I'm a smoker like And I struggle to smoke a g of bho a day it licks ya like fuck firs time you'll be snoring after a few lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

http://www.namastevapes.co.uk/collections/magic-flight?gclid=CMPQxeigocUCFWrkwgodFHsA1Q these r suppose to be pretty good like but there should be loads more in that site


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Ok niceone pal I don't wanna smoke the nicotine either tho that's the point lol I wanna cut out all the shit I possibly can.

I just wanna spliff substitute if u will lol

So I'm looking to make bho cut it with vg to a usable dosage that replaces my smoking habits now.

If I smoke a j with tobacco I use half cig n say 0.3 gram of bud n I get say 20 draws lol I'm blazed for 1 hour. 

That's what I'm trying to replace with the vg/bho mix without the nicotine.

Hope it makes sense I just blazed a fat one of ammo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 1, 2015)

Here is some melon gum which I was chopping til 6am!! I didn't PH the grow because I knew it was in range!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Melon gum sounds nice looks nice too


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Melon gum sounds nice looks nice too


It's from Dr Underground. He basically goes around crossing top strains.
This one is Somas lavender and Simons bubblegum! This pheno is leaving towards lavender though. 50/50 sat ind and quite fast!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2015)

Ben e kings dead... That'll teach him not to mess with the slipper bandit.. That'll show all of you lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

The slipper bandit haha ridin maverick and handing out leather clogg slaps on his Merry way


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

All I can say is what a nob I am.

Just snapped split my main stem.

The split stem on this plant \/\/\/

On the up note this one looking Ok at day 30 from flip \/\/\/

Side shot \/\/\/

One more


So how bad you reckon lads? Will the split stem set me back lots?

The other took 2 and half weeks to start flowering it wasnt mature when I flipped


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

It'll be sound mate just tape it up good n tight and she'll be fine ....I did it on a bubba kush a while ago I dropped a filter on it and split it just like that turned out to be a good yielder and didn't affect it what so ever


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Niceone ghetts reassuring to here  man

I was just spreading it out a bit pulled lst a Lil tight n pop it went Lol.

Shit happens a guess


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2015)

Yeh she'll be fine man shit does happen worse when u go in the tents pissed up I've nearly had mine down at times lol.....I can't wait to get me dog flipped I need to pot em up into some 6.5's couple a weeks veg or so then flip em see how it pans out


----------



## makka (May 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh she'll be fine man shit does happen worse when u go in the tents pissed up I've nearly had mine down at times lol.....I can't wait to get me dog flipped I need to pot em up into some 6.5's couple a weeks veg or so then flip em see how it pans out


Ha true man true I've fell on top off a scrog before totally wiped out 1 and snapped a few branches on another was on maziz lol
Am same man veg time feels like dead time lol
Just perpetual me now that way I always got something at least.


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2015)

duck tape for splitstems imo


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Well lads good mornin .. pissin rain here but its the first day in a while ive woke up witout a hangover so i feel good ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

sweet jebus hanging out the back of myself here. Am fucked. Still high, still pissed. Someone gave me a chunk of real nice hash tho.

missus is wanting to do something.... I need ideas lads nothing too brain taxing or physical.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet jebus hanging out the back of myself here. Am fucked. Still high, still pissed. Someone gave me a chunk of real nice hash tho.
> 
> missus is wanting to do something.... I need ideas lads nothing too brain taxing or physical.


Smoke a nice j and then bring her to the pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

think i'd whitey if I tried a j. I need lazy sex and bacon


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet jebus hanging out the back of myself here. Am fucked. Still high, still pissed. Someone gave me a chunk of real nice hash tho.
> 
> missus is wanting to do something.... I need ideas lads nothing too brain taxing or physical.


zumba


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Bacon first i hope don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

owt good to see even?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> zumba


right after boot camp and the spinning class.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Bacon first i hope don


I doubt she'd be up for at the same time


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> owt good to see even?


Well wen im hungover id rather just watch a comedy cause u dnt hav to pay to much attention to the story.. i think get hard is still in the pics i taut it was funny anyway


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Nothin like a good bj while eating a bacon buttie


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

cant remember what a hangover is....lol I got alzheimers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

well that's what 10% beer does for you. Might see if she fancies going out for lunch. I reckon I'd fall asleep in the pictures. As long as I'm not watching what they're calling football in town.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

When I feel rough from drink I love a couple of ice lollies don'tknow what it is but makes your stomach feels better man followed by orange juice a joint then back to bed or sofa lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

posty just dropped some blues. I'm good to go lol ish...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Haha if I had one of them after a night out game over for me I'd be strait back in the pit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

I went for 3 and a latte. 3 s's and I'll be fine. If I can get off the sofa.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Lol the latte just to give u that extra edge Yeh...canna fault ya I woke me sen up with a couple o dabs this morning got the munchies now but we need to go shopping arrrggghhhh looks like a quick shop stop for a load of choccy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

missus did the shop yesterday thank fook.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

No u see my Mrs expects me to get a fucking a taxi and go shopping when she's got the bastard car lol and thinks I'm been funny....but she's got time to go and meet my sis at this pudding gaff in town and sit down and fill her face with waffle n shit!


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No u see my Mrs expects me to get a fucking a taxi and go shopping when she's got the bastard car lol and thinks I'm been funny....but she's got time to go and meet my sis at this pudding gaff in town and sit down and fill her face with waffle n shit!


ah mate that's a cunt cos u feel taken advantage of, I fukin hate that donkey feeling women dont get it or its just some passive aggressive shit to wind us up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh it is a wind up mate pisses me off think your right they just do it to wind us up man and then she thinks I'm being funny lol makes me laugh but grind my teeth at the same time lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2015)

Back in the day I'd have vodka in the freezer for the morning after so I'd wake up have a shot n get ready for work ir whatever I'd to do n I'd be happy out for the day.


----------



## makka (May 2, 2015)

Morning lads eyes are bulging lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Well I've got another bowl of trim and popcorn to blast this ones off the skxdb i might blast all the rest of the bud off it as well as it ain't the best


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2015)

Anyone got a link for streaming the fight..it's on tonight isn't it?...main fights on at 4 am our time.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh I could do with a link too as in a stream for the fight not have a shit lol 4am is cuntish tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2015)

Well I'm up at 5 for work so ill leave it stream n play it when.I get home...will probably be after 4 when it's shown haha sure it gives you an excuse to make a sofa fort whilst you wait #thugLife


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

fuck 4am I'll watch it in the morning! Think ill be in bed by 9 haha


----------



## newuserlol (May 2, 2015)

got here fine kids where well behaved on the flight, i hit the vods hard tho and proper whited first night on top of the sun its taken me pretty much the last 3 days to recover lol i have been hanging badly.

its way to hot i carnt stand the poxy sun, am up in touristvile up some mountin i hate heights and shit a brick each time we have got a cab down, food in this part is shockingly BAD im bloody starving,sunburnt,tired n bored.

kids are having a cracking time tho so moan over, am fucking the other side of the island to that weed club aswel gonna cost me 70-80 euro in a taxi or 3hr roundtrip on a bus fucking el, maybe the moan wasnt overlol

hope all are good.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2015)

Head down the beach or main tourist area and ask around That taxi fair will pay foe your smoke and drink fuck that shit man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

I miss something where you at sambo?


----------



## newuserlol (May 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Head down the beach or main tourist area and ask around That taxi fair will pay foe your smoke and drink fuck that shit man.


i want something decent to smoke lax, i got some tourist hash last night bout 2g for 20euro of a grade or so above what we would call soapbar in the UK, smokeable just about but still i think im gonna get the bus have a look at the weed club this week prob tuesday after the bank hols the island seems to have alot of spanish here at the mo on there bank hol hols.


----------



## newuserlol (May 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I miss something where you at sambo?


am in gran canary mate i said bout it last week, you no what your memory is like tho don lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2015)

lol. Enjoy mate.

I'm doing my best to ensure my mind goes before my body.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Glad to hear all good Rambo bet the kids are having a blast man..

Oh fuck I'm at it again


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

lo I spunked the holiday money on deposit for a bike so at least u got brownie points man, I need to get saving again ffs


newuserlol said:


> am in gran canary mate i said bout it last week, you no what your memory is like tho don lol


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Glad to hear all good Rambo bet the kids are having a blast man..
> 
> Oh fuck I'm at it again
> View attachment 3409433View attachment 3409434


u cant get enough bho down ya nice one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

What bike u after something meaty like? Yeh love the crumble mate...u still got your rig? Or can u vape oil on your cano?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

I need a new nail but 14mm I'm gonna get a quartz banger theylook sick


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Pulled 4.7g off just over 2oz of trim and a bit of bud that's the skxdb....nice n blonde tho the pic doesn't do it much justice


----------



## Thc247 (May 2, 2015)

couple shots 5 weeks in smelling nice tooo


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What bike u after something meaty like? Yeh love the crumble mate...u still got your rig? Or can u vape oil on your cano?


yeah I got the rig but im not really smoking atm cos im on the cano and u do get a metal sponge like disc u can pour oil onto then vape they got it all sewn up those storz and bizzle peeps


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Anyone for watchin this fight tonight?


----------



## zeddd (May 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone for watchin this fight tonight?


keep hearing about it but haven't looked to see who it is yet, no doubt someone will tell me, lol mayweathers about my age hope he gets his nose broken


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Sound z ... heh mg I've booked the fucker just hope I van stay up Lol.......my daughters mate is in Vegas now with her mam n dad the rich cunts must if cost em least £20,000


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> keep hearing about it but haven't looked to see who it is yet, no doubt someone will tell me


Lol, are u asking?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Mayweather v paquio mate should be a gooden tbf


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Lol I've had a few dabs n canna type man


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound z ... heh mg I've booked the fucker just hope I van stay up Lol.......my daughters mate is in Vegas now with her mam n dad the rich cunts must if cost em least £20,000


I don't have sky m8 so can't get it booked, will be able to stream it tho, not sure what on yet but a m8s calling up later and he's a thing on his lapptop that he says he'll get it on, I'll be up for it


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

I must get u to post a few pics for me ghetto once these lemon bud a bit more, there bout 3 weeks now and plenty of heads, looks like a good one I hope, done plenty of bending and tying to keep the cunts down


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh my lappers is fucked so noway iI'll be able to stream on my phone lol so fuck it the bill goes out of her bank anyway lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh no probs man.....my lemons looking sweet too all the buds look done apart from the main cola might have go do a staggerd harvest with her


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh no probs man.....my lemons looking sweet too all the buds look done apart from the main cola might have go do a staggerd harvest with her


Aye seems to keep a lotta white hairs, my last ones went 10 weeks and still looked like they could go more


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh my lappers is fucked so noway iI'll be able to stream on my phone lol so fuck it the bill goes out of her bank anyway lool


Aye if I had sky I'd order it, I've bt tv but can't get the fucker on it, don't know any other way of gettin it like online or anything with payin for it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh I might just take the lowers and leave to top to go a bit longer and swell more....I ain't got a clue about all these streaming sites I'm sure they'll be something out there tho there always is ain't they


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I might just take the lowers and leave to top to go a bit longer and swell more....I ain't got a clue about all these streaming sites I'm sure they'll be something out there tho there always is ain't they


I don't know much bout them mesel m8, there's a thing my m8 has tho and u seem to get everything on it at the min so I think I'll get it


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Yea i taut i was gonna have to stream the fight but the gf went and booked it on box office so now i gets to watch it in hd on me 50 " fck i mite even put it on 3d


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea i taut i was gonna have to stream the fight but the gf went and booked it on box office so now i gets to watch it in hd on me 50 " fck i mite even put it on 3d


Sky must cost ye a fortune down there irish, I could never justify payin for the fucker lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Just keep hounding him them mg lol....tbh I've booked it I bet I fall asleep and miss the live action after 1 too many dabs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Irish has got nuff cash ain't he surprised he Aint there lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just keep hounding him them mg lol....tbh I've booked it I bet I fall asleep and miss the live action after 1 too many dabs


Lol, the cunt will be up, he's to wait on his missus coming in cos ther kids in the house, ur lovin these dabs aren't ye lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sky must cost ye a fortune down there irish, I could never justify payin for the fucker lol


Luv watchin me sports man so hav to hav sky think its bout 70 a month


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Irish has got nuff cash ain't he surprised he Aint there lol


Im off to spain thursday so cudn justify it man


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Luv watchin me sports man so hav to hav sky think its bout 70 a month


Ain't that bad then m8, I just ain't in the house enough, was livin in an apartment in dublin for over a year and had it then, was on real good money then tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

My mates just started working for sky on the phones like...he gets the whole package for free lucky bastard......Yeh its been a good 6 week since I had some man its bostin man proper love it you dont get that bongy taste its just clean and powerful irons me out lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Take me on sure I'll squeeze in a suitcase somehow


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ain't that bad then m8, I just ain't in the house enough, was livin in an apartment in dublin for over a year and had it then, was on real good money then tho


Im a big barca fan man and sky have a good few spanish games so cudn get rid great 8-0 win for them today backed em a cuple weeks ago at 12/1 for the treble see wat happens ...


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My mates just started working for sky on the phones like...he gets the whole package for free lucky bastard......Yeh its been a good 6 week since I had some man its bostin man proper love it you dont get that bongy taste its just clean and powerful irons me out lol


Yea man know a few ppl that worj for sky and they all get all channels and everytin for free


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh wank job sat on phone all day dealing with pissed off customers but tellys a bonus lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Aye fuck that sittin at a phone all day, I couldn't do it, good to be out and about at different places


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Just been and checked on the gals fuck it the zlh is coming down 2morra night....Ive caught the blasting bug Lol

Yeh fuck same place everyday its comfertable and you know what's what but I couldn't do it either I did a factory for a year when I was 17 and fuck that


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just been and checked on the gals fuck it the zlh is coming down 2morra night....Ive caught the blasting bug Lol
> 
> Yeh fuck same place everyday its comfertable and you know what's what but I couldn't do it either I did a factory for a year when I was 17 and fuck that


Lol, how long along is the lemon?
I haven't worked for the same company for more than about 2 years, just can't stick it the same place for too long, shit gets boring


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Mrs just nipped out to the pudding gaff much time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

[TTE="Mastergrow, post: 11557618, member: 265104"]Lol, how long along is the lemon?
I haven't worked for the same company for more than about 2 years, just can't stick it the same place for too long, shit gets boring[/QUOTE]

Its 8 weeks mate but on the 11/13 lights it finishing a tad faster 

Its not so bad if work mates are a good bunch but if they're all twats makes life hard don't.it lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sky must cost ye a fortune down there irish, I could never justify payin for the fucker lol


Nah bud I've the sky n Internet bundle not that much tbh bout 70 or so a month n that unlimited internets n all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Not long till the event starts now I've got me rig ready Lol a nice steamy brew and all me silicon balls rammed with waxy goodness fresh from ghettsracts ltd and its fyyyaaaaa gonna be a fun night man cud do with a cheeky g haha


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not long till the event starts now I've got me rig ready Lol a nice steamy brew and all me silicon balls rammed with waxy goodness fresh from ghettsracts ltd and its fyyyaaaaa gonna be a fun night man cud do with a cheeky g haha


Yea man im just hme from pub hav a few bottles on chill  il prob pass out before it ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

I'm a try and stay up might have to put mk on to keep me awake lool....just ordered a new ceramic nail just need a carb cap for it now


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

Ghettstracts lol. I been blast in joints and beers all day, just after a dominos. Be fuckin wannk if I sit up and don't get this fight lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nah bud I've the sky n Internet bundle not that much tbh bout 70 or so a month n that unlimited internets n all


Suppose I'm payin £39 for bt, must get a look at sky. I've sky sports on my laptop and sure it's about £6 a month too


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Yea man im thinkin the same better stay awake if i feel im gonna nod off mite drop sum molly to keep me up ha be sum fite then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Haha if I dropped some molly is be more focused on me pillows than the fight ha.....u like that name Yeh mg lol strait off the bat that was


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ahh just a small bit keep me alive if i feel im noddin off


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh just a little perka Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh just a little perka Lol


Thats it man even just a lil lick to keep the eyes open id rather a bit of sniff tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Yeh a line would be sound about now guess I'll just mek do with weed and ting a ling


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh a line would be sound about now guess I'll just mek do with weed and ting a ling


Yea im the same just weed an drink for now... not to bad tho tink i mite get sum pizza tho gettin hungry il prob fall asleep 5 mins before the fite ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Haha Yeh the food will top it off and bam snooze ville


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Nah man food keep me awake and anyway if i fall asleep im after settin bout 6 diff alarms so all good ha...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2015)

Lol cuntish the timing is ain't it should be a belter tho mate


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ahh man im like a big kid waitin on it ha  wanted to see this fight happen a good few year ago but as maywether always does he picks wen he wants to fite sum1 but yea shud still be a great fite but hope pacman gets a k.o


----------



## makka (May 2, 2015)

Link for that if anyone need it 

http://www.fixalen.tv/20150502/vv-1063426--55453327c0f158.19602937.html


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Looks like it be about half 4 before anytin happens


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Looks like it be about half 4 before anytin happens


Aye won't be far away from tht anyway, this fights near over now so the big uns on next


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye won't be far away from tht anyway, this fights near over now so the big uns on next


Yea  tink il get the cano on at 4.20 ha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea  tink il get the cano on at 4.20 ha


Haha, you'll be ko'd for 4:25


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Haha, you'll be ko'd for 4:25


Ha fckn hope not .... maybe il pass


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 2, 2015)

lol all warmed up ready to go


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

The time is now..


----------



## ghb (May 2, 2015)

bit of an anticlimax, mayweather was too good for manny but even though he outclassed him neither man even looked like they had been in a fight never mind gone 12 rounds for the worls title.

ahh well, best get to bed, i'm supposed to be working today,we'll see how it goes


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

Funking fell asleep at half 3 ish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

textbook mayweather. I put him to win 8th round @ 40/1. Was going to put win on points too but odds were poor. Oh well.

reckon he'll retire or there's gonna be a rematch?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> bit of an anticlimax, mayweather was too good for manny but even though he outclassed him neither man even looked like they had been in a fight never mind gone 12 rounds for the worls title.
> 
> ahh well, best get to bed, i'm supposed to be working today,we'll see how it goes


Hows your gringo coming along mate? mines slow as fuck so far, start of week 8 today n still looks like week 5 so im gonna swap from 12/12 to 11/13 n see if it helps finish it a bit quicker as i want some dry n gone in time for my birthday s i can actually do something for it this year instead of being skint lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Oh nearly forgot, morning reprobates...........


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> textbook mayweather. I put him to win 8th round @ 40/1. Was going to put win on points too but odds were poor. Oh well.
> 
> reckon he'll retire or there's gonna be a rematch?



he said last night he has one more fight in september then he will retire


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Hows your gringo coming along mate? mines slow as fuck so far, start of week 8 today n still looks like week 5 so im gonna swap from 12/12 to 11/13 n see if it helps finish it a bit quicker as i want some dry n gone in time for my birthday s i can actually do something for it this year instead of being skint lol



what about useing that ripen thats meant to help finish it of quicker aint it


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what about useing that ripen thats meant to help finish it of quicker aint it


weird one the ripen, few of the lads in here swear by it but then a few ppl like yorkie hate the stuff if i remember right, have smoked some crop finished off with ripen n it kinda had a weird taste to the weed so i think ill stick to the lighting adjustment until i know more about the stuff lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

yeh man fuck that if it gives it a funny taste


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

have u used that liquid w-8 just thats the only thing i gave my plants extra now they are in flower a week when i gave them the first dose and it made a few tips bend over so i never used it last night must of had it about 10months ish now but i cant see any used by date on it


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

One for any of you lot that didnt see the fight.......

https://www.facebook.com/BoxeoTijuana/videos/484632495021932/


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> have u used that liquid w-8 just thats the only thing i gave my plants extra now they are in flower a week when i gave them the first dose and it made a few tips bend over so i never used it last night must of had it about 10months ish now but i cant see any used by date on it


nah dont use anything like that, currently using a £1 bottle of tomato food lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 3, 2015)

morning me backs fooked and only half way through watering just popped tha last 2 blue'z see if that helps me get my arse in gear the ssh is just swelling up fast all are drinking 3 liters in 2 days


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

lol ok m8


----------



## Thc247 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what about useing that ripen thats meant to help finish it of quicker aint it


i use ripen week 8 with cheese and week 9 just water and i have never had any taste or complaints yet it really does finnish the plant off


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

I wanted paquio to knock that fuckin malteaser head off but never to happen...thought it was a boring fight didn't stay up for the last rounds werent worth it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

I smoked loads of exo finished with ripen and its pukka stuff rock hard stinky and tasty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

I use ripen. It doesn't finish weed quicker. Its a booster that makes your plant look like its ready but the high will tell the truth.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i use ripen week 8 with cheese and week 9 just water and i have never had any taste or complaints yet it really does finnish the plant off


well if i remember right, according to yorkie n someone else, it doesnt finish the plant more kill it early lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

its a finisher. You could put it in a 5 week plant and all the hairs will turn colour.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

i not going to use it it aint worth the risk just for a week early but whats the high like if u force it to quick


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i not going to use it it aint worth the risk just for a week early but whats the high like if u force it to quick


like all that shitty street weed you buy off the local chavs/youwanndvd? lot lol, lots of smell on the bud but shit high n dont get ya anywhere near properly stoned


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

more up, high. But if its only a week then it wont make that much difference


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Suppose I'm payin £39 for bt, must get a look at sky. I've sky sports on my laptop and sure it's about £6 a month too


If you get the Internet and TV you do save a bit n sky's interwebz is fairly decent quality wise.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

the thing with sky is if there is bad weather you can lose ya tv channles and if ya want fast internet better going to virgin and u get bt sport i think in with the package im thinking of going bk to virgin


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (May 3, 2015)

Im fckn wrecked was up till 7 this mornin watch the fite .. cant say i like the way maywether boxes but it does work


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

aye, fucked work right off, only just got up! 

my gringo turned a corner ribena, i let her wilt in early flower which defo hurt the yield but it's getting nice and frosty now and starting to swell nicely, reckon 8 weeks will be chopabe but i'll likely take her 9 or 10 depending on how desperate i get man

last week




the other day


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Waste of £20 that fight was not enough action for the fans for all the hype and promotion manny tried bless him but that may must butter himself up the greasy fuck


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the thing with sky is if there is bad weather you can lose ya tv channles and if ya want fast internet better going to virgin and u get bt sport i think in with the package im thinking of going bk to virgin


Gf loves sky if I'd my way we'd only have interwebz n stream everything.


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

I think boxing died with the fight, just stopped watching after round 4, mma where its at imo,


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

Get Virginia broadband then get xbmc on pc run hd cable to TV.

No joke boys I have ove. 2000 channels every being sport channels every sky sports every sky movies and all the rest u can think of I even have access to any country TV channels most in 720p all sky's are hd 720 or just below not blocky any way


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> aye, fucked work right off, only just got up!
> 
> my gringo turned a corner ribena, i let her wilt in early flower which defo hurt the yield but it's getting nice and frosty now and starting to swell nicely, reckon 8 weeks will be chopabe but i'll likely take her 9 or 10 depending on how desperate i get man
> 
> ...


yours at 40 days is looking about how mine is now lol, mine took nearly 2 weeks to flip into flower properly tho so i think im gonna have to add a fortnight on which will take me to 11 weeks flower total


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

Any film before its out of cinema all so


R1b3n4 said:


> yours at 40 days is looking about how mine is now lol, mine took nearly 2 weeks to flip into flower properly tho so i think im gonna have to add a fortnight on which will take me to 11 weeks flower total


Yeah they probably wasn't mature when u flipped them. 
Did they have pre flowers/ staggered nodes?
If not then it wasn't mature and will have to add one the extra time it took to start


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

in fact in round 4 at 1.20 to go pac could have finished mayweather on the ropes but he backed off, must be rigged for a rematch or it wasn't in pacs contract to win


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

makka said:


> Any film before its out of cinema all so
> 
> Yeah they probably wasn't mature when u flipped them.
> Did they have pre flowers/ staggered nodes?
> If not then it wasn't mature and will have to add one the extra time it took to start


1 week veg from rooted clones then flipped to flower mate


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

From seed usually takes me 6to8 week before its properly mature ready to flower the two week difference is with strain


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

makka said:


> Any film before its out of cinema all so
> 
> Yeah they probably wasn't mature when u flipped them.
> Did they have pre flowers/ staggered nodes?
> If not then it wasn't mature and will have to add one the extra time it took to start


its a clone so its mature


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 1 week veg from rooted clones then flipped to flower mate


Weird I ain't ever had any strain take longer than. 14 days if mature


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its a clone so its mature


Small light leak maybe? 

I had this once it was a lights on power strip took 4 week to start and was very slow


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

makka said:


> Small light leak maybe?
> 
> I had this once it was a lights on power strip took 4 week to start and was very slow


nah cupboard is 110% pitch black lol, tbh tho i think its is the haze influence in the cross ( Exodus cheese C/O x Unknown mexican haze) more than anything environmental as its so far been one of the slowest flowering plants ive ever ran, today is 8wks from 12/12 flip n they barely look like they are 6 wks, which would account for the 2 weeks it took to flip into flower properl


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Yeh I wouldn't put it past em to the fight to have been rigged so may could have his perfect shitty record for best dodger...maybe not and paqi was just scared of getting caught fuck knows but something weren't right I'm nota happy customer lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Now I'd of paid good money to see this


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

dan severn was a warrior, like tom selleck on roids!. i agree boxing is dead, don't see what the big attraction still is

blame the cycle of the moon ribena, i'm serious. if everything else is in order thats one thing most people don't think to check but it is more than an old wives tale, farmers been using it for thousands of years.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> dan severn was a warrior, like tom selleck on roids!. i agree boxing is dead, don't see what the big attraction still is
> 
> blame the cycle of the moon ribena, i'm serious. if everything else is in order thats one thing most people don't think to check but it is more than an old wives tale, farmers been using it for thousands of years.


i thought that was only applicable to outdoor plants that "see" the light/weather changes?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

they have just updated that xmbc to kodi i was trying to up grade mine last night 
i saw a high times channel and a few other weed channels


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

it is more to do with gravitational pull i think, if it can affect the tides of the sea then it is certainly strong enough to influence water uptake in a plant. i always try and harvest at or shortly after a full moon, it feels good in my head and i get some pretty heavy yields so i'll happily continue my broscience til yorkie gets here


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> they have just updated that xmbc to kodi i was trying to up grade mine last night
> i saw a high times channel and a few other weed channels


Downloading it now...sounds nearly 2 good to be true lol


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> it is more to do with gravitational pull i think, if it can affect the tides of the sea then it is certainly strong enough to influence water uptake in a plant. i always try and harvest at or shortly after a full moon, it feels good in my head and i get some pretty heavy yields so i'll happily continue my broscience til yorkie gets here


lol man that's bs sorry to say, the phase of the moon has nothing to do with its gravity field


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> it is more to do with gravitational pull i think, if it can affect the tides of the sea then it is certainly strong enough to influence water uptake in a plant. i always try and harvest at or shortly after a full moon, it feels good in my head and i get some pretty heavy yields so i'll happily continue my broscience til yorkie gets here


just found this elsewhere on the matter......

Planting by the moon is a practice as old as agriculture.
The earth is a large gravitational field, influenced by the moon & sun.
Just as the moon (full & new) pulls on the tides so it also affects other subtle bodies of water, causing moisture to rise in the earth, which encourages growth.
Plants sown in the correct combination of lunar & zodiac phases show increased vigor.

New Moon (lunar gravity pulls water up)
-good time to soak / plant seeds for germination.
-in the following days, the increasing moonlight creates balanced root & leaf growth.
-best time for planting above ground annual crops that have their seeds outside the fruit (lettuce, spinach etc & grain crops)


Second Quarter (looks like a capital D) 
-less gravitational pull but the increasing light creates strong leaf growth.
-good time for above ground annuals that produce seeds inside the fruit (beans, melons, tomatoes)
-mow lawns to increase growth.

Full Moon
-high gravitational pull creates more moisture in the ground = growth
-plants absorb more moisture at full moon.
-decreasing light in the following days displaces energy to the roots.
-good time to plant root crops, perennials and bulbs.
-active root growth favours transplanting.

Fourth Quarter
-decreased gravitational pull & light renders this a resting period.
-good time to cultivate, harvest, prune, transplant, multiply (clone), control parasites & weeds.
-mow lawns to retard growth.

This goes further into biodynamics by proven experiments on the weight of crops, showing that the zodiac signs also play their part in planting times.

-Root crops & transplants respond better when planted in earth signs. 
-Leaf crops in water signs
-Flowering & herb crops in air signs, especially Libra
-Harvesting in fire signs (dry, so ideal for preservation & storage in combo with fourth quarter phase)
-Weeding in Leo.
-Pruning in Scorpio

These responses were heightened when using organic soil.
If you are into astrology, you will know that inbetween signs is a Lunar Void, so hold off making any major starts or finishes.
happy growing!


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

as for lunar gravity affecting capillarity in a plant, man u gone to hippy school or what?


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

i do what works for me. ever tried it?


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> i do what works for me. ever tried it?


no I do understand this is biodynamic principles that are based on Rudolph steiners work and no I havnt tried it cos I gro in tents indoors where the moon don't shine, its all a bit too romantic for my mind and as for astrology and stuff...welllll....ummmm.not too sure mystic meg could help with my grow tbh


----------



## Gaz29 (May 3, 2015)

Anyone any may 15' discount codes for 'attitude, n gorrilla seedbanks ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no I do understand this is biodynamic principles that are based on Rudolph steiners work and no I havnt tried it cos I gro in tents indoors where the moon don't shine, its all a bit too romantic for my mind and as for astrology and stuff...welllll....ummmm.not too sure mystic meg could help with my grow tbh


Think GHB is on about the gravitational pull of the moon mate not the light affecting the plants


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> they have just updated that xmbc to kodi i was trying to up grade mine last night
> i saw a high times channel and a few other weed channels


What station or sub class are you enabling for access to sky related TV n TV in general?


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What station or sub class are you enabling for access to sky related TV n TV in general?


Have a tinker with it lol
Setup the live TV and iptv and get a m3u file online and epg file then it's like normal tv lol

I mean M3U file address and epg file address


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Think GHB is on about the gravitational pull of the moon mate not the light affecting the plants


the gravity of the moon is constant it doesn't diminish with its phases but there is an additional factor which is the gravity field of the sun which is tiny on earth but makes bigger tidal movements periodically when it adds to the gravity field of the moon, so no the moon wont affect movement up a stem this process is capillarity as even transpirational pull will only get water as high as 10 metres, so these ideas were proposed when we understood little of botany, some people believe in fairys, religion etc and that's ok but its got fuk all to do with science


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

Check that lax explains it easy
http://iptvxbmc.com/


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

makka said:


> Check that lax explains it easy
> http://iptvxbmc.com/


Sound kid, I'll sort it on my day of..fucking split shifts are killing me.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

look on youtube aswell m8 i gotta pop out bk ill find the like i was watching last night with the weed channels


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

fuck science, it'll be the end of us all. can you argue with that zeddd, or do you think the human race will wither and die naturally?

i love alchemy and pseudoscience myself. i think we came further as a species when we didn't have as much understanding of how things work. i'll gladly accept that humans have been around for longer than 5000 years but i still believe in god (god being the force that created everything).


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck science, it'll be the end of us all. can you argue with that zeddd, or do you think the human race will wither and die naturally?
> 
> i love alchemy and pseudoscience myself. i think we came further as a species when we didn't have as much understanding of how things work. i'll gladly accept that humans have been around for longer than 5000 years but i still believe in god (god being the force that created everything).


Looool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

I swear down this wax off the skxdb tastes of lemon refresher chewy bars its mad cuz the bud don't taste of lemon or smell of.lemon whatsoever its fooking bostin man....then later on tonight the zlh is a coming doon can't wait to blast a bit of that its frosty as fuvk man


----------



## ghb (May 3, 2015)

you turning all your flowers into oil or is it just trim and fluff ghet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Just trim and fluff mate I did us about 10g of bud in the last run tho just to fill the tube lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Yesterdays cookie the one that tastes of refreshers


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck science, it'll be the end of us all. can you argue with that zeddd, or do you think the human race will wither and die naturally?
> 
> i love alchemy and pseudoscience myself. i think we came further as a species when we didn't have as much understanding of how things work. i'll gladly accept that humans have been around for longer than 5000 years but i still believe in god (god being the force that created everything).


science just means provable truth so thers no fuking it to be done, fuk scientists fair enough, we are not here naturally and are not a race so that point is moot.
you love alchemy...so did sir issac newton, fair play, but pseudoscience and alchemy are different things, and it is quite possible to believe in God whilst thinking religions are wank....so whats ya point lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

am I reading this right. Wtf are you lot on you'll be getting getting grow tips off Russell Grant next lmao.

evenin lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

bb's next release: Zodiac Kush.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

What's the lineup on that some then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

in town waitin on a bus. Its always bonkers bank holiday but being sober amongst it is a reet laugh. Just seen a bloke fall off the pavement outside McDonalds, front roll to sprawl and not drop his cheeseburger. I was not alone in applauding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What's the lineup on that some then?


Pheno's
are variable depending on which sign they are popped under. The Pisces month is a reet stinker


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Hahaha tell u what sort of personality they're gonna have as well?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

that's how we match them up to the males!


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bb's next release: Zodiac Kush.


yeah but u can only plant it when theres a cross quarter moon in scopitarius imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

totally I've got mad lucky heather mixed in my grow room normally.


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2015)

interesting thing scientifically about the zodiac is if u line em all up in the sky as they are meant to be then the sting of the tail of the scorpion is exactly where the centre of our own galaxy is, the galactic core, yes im baked


----------



## makka (May 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah but u can only plant it when theres a cross quarter moon in scopitarius imo


I heard if u plant then the serrations grow backwards!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Whats everyones opinions on defoliating the fan leaves for last week of flower to allow more light thru to bottom buds?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

why aint there a fucking used by date on this fucking bottle of w8 ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> why aint there a fucking used by date on this fucking bottle of w8 ffs


Snake oil never goes out of date, didnt you know? lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Just having a quick dried sample of the Gringo at 7 weeks exactly...........showing serious potential, just gotta get thru the last 2-3 weeks lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

yeh man them last 2 weeks u just wanna cut them down lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man them last 2 weeks u just wanna cut them down lol


ypu, especially when ive only had about £50 of smoke over the last MONTH lol, had to chain meself to my desk to stop meself going all texas chainsaw massacre/US Postal service in there lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

lol i still got about 7-8 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Just chopped the zlh at 8 weeks everything's really nice n plump had to check a few caylxs thinking they were seeds they were that swelled up...proper stinkin and frosty as fook...will make a nice cookie I'm sure


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

im going to start pk 13/14 tomorrow gotta stop 3weeks b4 harvest havent i


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 3, 2015)

Yeh I normally use it for around 2 weeks but whatever suits u man


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol i still got about 7-8 weeks


it could be worse.....this is my first harvest since december n still got 3 weeks to cunting wait lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2015)

ah fuck been in flower 2 weeks tomorrow thats been fast 2 weeks lol on 8 week starin they gone mental no room in there i need to get some more boom only used the w8 once but seemed to fuck my plants up a bit ive had it about a year so prob why but cant get none till tuesday now


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2015)

@ghb, lool

 
Horoscopes

 
DailyMail
*Monday, May 4th 2015* 7AM *10°C* 10AM *11°C* 5-Day Forecast 
Home Top
 show ad

*Thought for the day*





Monday 4 May 2015

The result of next week's British General Election is, agree the experts, impossible to predict. So, here's a contest that's too close to call. No logical process will shed light on it. Surely then, this is the ideal time to call upon mystical means of divination? Perhaps so, if you believe in predestination. But all the forecasting I do, presupposes the existence of free will. Astrologer's must empower their clients to negotiate with fate. We should all see the cosmos itself as a democratic institution, not a dictatorship. That raises a fascinating possibility. I shall explain this tomorrow.

I've got lots to say about the new Princess  here.

Aries
Taurus
Gemini
Cancer
Leo
Virgo
Libra
Scorpio
Sagittarius
Capricorn
Aquarius
Pisces
*Your Zodiac Forecast*
Aries Back to top
Daily Forecast
You can't remember everything. You can't be expected to consider every detail and allow for the consequence of every choice. Nor do your superpowers include an ability to fix any inadvertent omission. And it's not just you who can't do the impossible. The world is full of such folk. The only ones who sometimes can achieve it, are the ones who temporarily forget that they can't - and they rarely last long. So, let yourself off the hook and don't push yourself too hard this week. But don't entirely give up on the impossible, either. Now, have you heard about the new Astro-Alert system? It sends you an email each time something in your personal birth chart is live, loaded or a liability. I've been researching and designing this amazing astrological service for eight years. Finally it's available for you to try... for free. Just join the free trial of the 5 Star Service here. (And get your new May audio/video forecast too)
Taurus Back to top
Daily Forecast
Once, telephone calls were pleasing to receive. The bell would tinkle cheerfully and we would rush to answer, happy to hear a friendly voice on the line. And even if we got the occasional sales call, we could at least complain about the interruption and say, 'no' to the intrusive nuisance. Now, robots rule the world and they pester us all. If one calls you today, it might say, 'Congratulations! You have been selected to take part in a week that restores your faith in human nature and your sense of power over apparent inevitability.' Now, have you heard about the new Astro-Alert system? It sends you an email each time something in your personal birth chart is live, loaded or a liability. I've been researching and designing this amazing astrological service for eight years. Finally it's available for you to try... for free. Just join the free trial of the 5 Star Service here. (And get your new May audio/video forecast too)


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

what dose it mean when cuttings seem to be growing but not rooting lol


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what dose it mean when cuttings seem to be growing but not rooting lol


its a good sign mate shows they are rooting but u wont see any for a bit...leave them be but keep em moist


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

So whats everyones opinions on defoliating fan leaves for last week of flower then to allow light thru to bottom buds etc?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

ok m8 thanks thought i mite of had to high humidity or to much light or something


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

i cut a bit off 1 plant about midway though and it seemed to slow it down and affected my yield on that plant


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i cut a bit off 1 plant about midway though and it seemed to slow it down and affected my yield on that plant


yeah it will do mid-flower, im on about last week of flower once buds have formed n swelled and are just finishing off/turning hairs etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

seems like you answered ya own question then dude lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

ive seen ppl on it on youtube all the way though flower


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> seems like you answered ya own question then dude lol


lol not quite, wanting to know if anyone sees the point in it and if its good/pointless etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2015)

Its the leaves that ate up the light, buds dont...


----------



## ghb (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol not quite, wanting to know if anyone sees the point in it and if its good/pointless etc


i've done it in an sog when i had 20 per m2 cut them all at week 8 and chopped week ten and i do fell it helped the lowers and more importantly prevented mildew outbreak in the dense canopy, obviously not SCIENTIFIC though, just my own opinion

before






after








i don't have a group harvest picture but they did swell like fuck after this leaf removal session


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

i dont see any of them photos lol


----------



## ghb (May 4, 2015)

unlucky lad, they are really amazing and you are missing out!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> i've done it in an sog when i had 20 per m2 cut them all at week 8 and chopped week ten and i do fell it helped the lowers and more importantly prevented mildew outbreak in the dense canopy, obviously not SCIENTIFIC though, just my own opinion
> 
> before
> 
> ...


cheers mate, thats the kind of answer i was after, anyone else got anything to add?

also


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

Don't go to crazy pulling leaves off lol 

Be selective 

The plant will drink less also due to less transpiration


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

makka said:


> Don't go to crazy pulling leaves off lol
> 
> Be selective
> 
> The plant will drink less also due to less transpiration


 Im only planning on taking all Fan leaves off for last week of flower before they are chopped


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

Well that's the lawns mowed just having a j with zlh scissor hash feeling nice n mellow now


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Im only planning on taking all Fan leaves off for last week of flower before they are chopped


jmo but I've stripped all fans in last week and it shocked them I can tell cause I run dwc and monitor water uptake and nute and they both went down in terms of uptake. Jmo of course


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

This shit cracks me up


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

Ohhh interesting, turns out Unclefuckhead may be an admin sock puppet account.......

https://www.rollitup.org/t/riots-in-baltimore.869049/page-17


----------



## irish4:20 (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ohhh interesting, turns out Unclefuckhead may be an admin sock puppet account.......
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/riots-in-baltimore.869049/page-17


Do i have to read all 30 sumtin pages ???


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

Yeah I seen that actually but is it??


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

Never seems to get In the shit for what he says does he


----------



## irish4:20 (May 4, 2015)

makka said:


> Never seems to get In the shit for what he says does he


In all fairness ive said sum fckd up shit here and aint had no probs


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> In all fairness ive said sum fckd up shit here and aint had no probs


Lmao ano yeah just suspect tho how he said he got permission to troll someone as a white supremacist from the mods and then signs it as rollitup but it never got removed until someone quoted it if I'm correct lol

Just seems suspect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2015)

and his avatar is Rollitup/potraosts pic


----------



## irish4:20 (May 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and his avatar is Rollitup/potraosts pic


His been usin diff ppl pics as avatars the past week or so


----------



## irish4:20 (May 4, 2015)

He cud well be but i aint givin him credit for that shit i tink his just a piece of shit tryin to fit in and the only place shit fits in is the loo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2015)

turtle kernt Imo.


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)

Got that right lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

And another if anyone fancies chiming in

https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-mods-sponsor-trolling-of-members-they-do-not-like.869739/#post-11561420


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Do i have to read all 30 sumtin pages ???


nah just the page is posted pretty much, page before might be useful for context as well


----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

I need to see a drama Llama pic!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I need to see a drama Llama pic!


????


----------



## makka (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (May 4, 2015)

Ha I was about to do that!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> In all fairness ive said sum fckd up shit here and aint had no probs


Yea same here .I say whatever comes to mind and nothing ever happens..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

Just been up and fed the gals and the psycho is looking done man gonna let her dry out then chop...the Jakes dream #2 will go at least another week just found a nanner on her as well and 1 seed but it fuckin stinks and proper frosted up so I aint too fussed...been fingering both plants and all I can smell is the JD


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

just watered mine to the buds are starting to form they looking good  do cuttings need light 24/7 ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

No they don't need it maybe I've mine on 18/6 and they root fine n dandy


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just watered mine to the buds are starting to form they looking good  do cuttings need light 24/7 ?


 lool you've taken clones before ain't you? Shits pretty simple.


----------



## Thc247 (May 4, 2015)

18/6 IS FINE BUT IF REVEGGING THEN 24/0 I WOULD USE


----------



## Thc247 (May 4, 2015)

SSH FROSTING UP NICE SMELLING DANK IN THE TENT ALREADY 
STARTING WEEK 6 IN COUPLE DAYS


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

Just got a load of blue cheese off a bloke who grows like and its tasty as fuvk man real tasty and he says the lad he got the cuts off has em all the time a tenner a piece I'm getting him to get me one its dank


----------



## Thc247 (May 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just got a load of blue cheese off a bloke who grows like and its tasty as fuvk man real tasty and he says the lad he got the cuts off has em all the time a tenner a piece I'm getting him to get me one its dank


I NEED SUM NEW STRAINS TO RIP OUT TOO


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> I NEED SUM NEW STRAINS TO RIP OUT TOO


Dont we all lol, next stop for me is B.O.G seeds methinks and Eskobar`s Cheeseberry (blue cheese)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

Yeh I've got the blue meanie now at last she's just showing new growth and this one all he said was its blue cheese so fuck knows but its real nice I need to have a pop at.growing it

This Jakes dream is staying in me garden as well just need the #2 to finish so I can pick the best one


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> lool you've taken clones before ain't you? Shits pretty simple.


nah m8 first time with clones for me the plants was a about a week into flower


----------



## Thc247 (May 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Dont we all lol, next stop for me is B.O.G seeds methinks and Eskobar`s Cheeseberry (blue cheese)


Eskobar`s Cheeseberry SOUNDS NICE
i think im deffo going to be running the ssh again but on sog next run but i need to run some cheese too the royal cheese ive been growing for over 18 months now and it has started to loose its vigor will see at harvest time if the yield is effected but i finnally got hold of a suicide cheese cut so will grow it up and take as many cuts as pos and give that a blast but has anyone tried pablo's cheese as a old time friend has asked me to hold onto couple of cuts for him and look after them just incase he loses the strain so what yall reckon suicide cheese or pablo's cheese ? also some cuts going round being called fire cheese made me laugh as all the little shotta's round the ends call every fuckin thing fire cheese
other choice i got is persang haze which was one of my favourite strains before i started growing but looks like a small yielder and right abowt now i be needing some nice yields of the best i can get mind u i could just run em all i suppose in sog 5 x 600 watts whack 16-20 cuts of each strain and see which turns out best


----------



## Thc247 (May 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah m8 first time with clones for me the plants was a about a week into flower


u mean u have always gone from seed mate i learn t my lesson running seeds even thou they all the same strain so many different pheno's made canopy all over the place sum stretched more than others some drunk more and some wanted more food than others so from seed grow it out as a momma take cuts and run the cuts you canny beat a nice even canopy also i seem to do better on the 2nd - 3rd run from seed don't know if its just me or what 
but ye if they was already in flower mate i would run 24/0 to reveg but that's jus me


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

weird got banned again for 24 hours, must have been the trading when stoned on here rather than the phone, cudnt b rsed toget phone so messaged on here lol wrist slapped


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> weird got banned again for 24 hours, must have been the trading when stoned on here rather than the phone, cudnt b rsed toget phone so messaged on here lol wrist slapped


Funny how I got in trouble for posting Potroasts pm to me but it's all cool for em to snoop in PRIVATE messages


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> u mean u have always gone from seed mate i learn t my lesson running seeds even thou they all the same strain so many different pheno's made canopy all over the place sum stretched more than others some drunk more and some wanted more food than others so from seed grow it out as a momma take cuts and run the cuts you canny beat a nice even canopy also i seem to do better on the 2nd - 3rd run from seed don't know if its just me or what
> but ye if they was already in flower mate i would run 24/0 to reveg but that's jus me



well this only my 3rd grow first was seeds the 2nd -3rd i brought the cuttings £20 each but they was already rooted and ready to go lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> well this only my 3rd grow first was seeds the 2nd -3rd i brought the cuttings £20 each but they was already rooted and ready to go lol


I hope they were vegged as well for £20 a pop lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

So then people, ive decided to give the whole PH thing a go so can anyone point me in the direction of a good ph tester/pen/thingymabob,?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

@zedd @The Yorkshireman not a motorbike but still epic as fuck.....

https://www.facebook.com/DIGBMX/videos/10152758504812791/


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> So then people, ive decided to give the whole PH thing a go so can anyone point me in the direction of a good ph tester/pen/thingymabob,?


I use a hanna pen..she's bang for your buck..there are more expensive ones but I've not had any issues so far.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I use a hanna pen..she's bang for your buck..there are more expensive ones but I've not had any issues so far.


cheers, will note everyones suggestions down n then get researching what one i fancy the look of lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> cheers, will note everyones suggestions down n then get researching what one i fancy the look of lol


Blue lab is another but I always thought she was fairly pricy.


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Funny how I got in trouble for posting Potroasts pm to me but it's all cool for em to snoop in PRIVATE messages


one rule for one and another rule for the Homo's


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> well this only my 3rd grow first was seeds the 2nd -3rd i brought the cuttings £20 each but they was already rooted and ready to go lol


£20 each fookin ell mate what strain was they because 20 squids for a cut is definately not Scandinavian for value £7.50 is max i would pay maybe a 10 a if it was fookin hell fire on earth


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

he said £20 earch or he can grow them a bit bigger for me for £40 each lol i dais nah that fine i makes the money bk so not 2 much of a prob its just the waitting around for them but hopefully my cuttings will root 

i use a essentials ph pen


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

thats for the ssh m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> he said £20 earch or he can grow them a bit bigger for me for £40 each lol i dais nah that fine i makes the money bk so not 2 much of a prob its just the waitting around for them but hopefully my cuttings will root
> 
> i use a essentials ph pen


lol down this way its....

£1-3 for a cutting with no roots thats taken in front of you normally
£3-10 for rooted clones
£15-20 for a rooted clone thats vegged for 7-14days
£40 for a 1 month vegged and topped plant depending on what you want done to it etc


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats for the ssh m8


still a tad 2 expensive mate i paid £5 each cut for ssh but i suppose if all that was available was the one person to get from i prolly would of paid tha myself but ive never known anyone charge those prices


----------



## petlar (May 5, 2015)

worth every penny considering what ya get in return


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

petlar said:


> worth every penny considering what ya get in return


Frees better


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

petlar said:


> worth every penny considering what ya get in return


true say dat ive gone mad myself in the past when twisted and spent like 180 on seeds 
i have never heard of anyone selling cuts that been vegged for a month but £40 would make sense after having to grow for a month but the plants are massive after a month thou too


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Frees better


everything tastes and feels better when its free 
especially pum pum lol


----------



## petlar (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Frees better


thats true


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> he said £20 earch or he can grow them a bit bigger for me for £40 each lol i dais nah that fine i makes the money bk so not 2 much of a prob its just the waitting around for them but hopefully my cuttings will root
> 
> i use a essentials ph pen


i took some cuts off my flowering plants at 4 an half weeks in and its 10 days later and im seeing roots popping out the jiffy plugs already my cuttings dont normally root for 10-14 days normally so was shocked when checked and seen roots today even looks like the buds have grown a bit since taking cuts too 
dont mist the plants at all just mist the lid every couple days or so the day i take cuts i dont do nothing for 7 days just leave em in propergator and then after 7 days i mist the lid and check to make sure plugs not drying up i think these cuts gotta be one of the quickest i have seen root and the fact that they was already flowering i expected a bit longer to reveg an root


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

my m8 said they used to be free but then he started charging £15 then upped to £20 so £80 for the 4 but i got 3.5k bk so to me wasn't a problem just the waiting time for him to sort them out


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i took some cuts off my flowering plants at 4 an half weeks in and its 10 days later and im seeing roots popping out the jiffy plugs already my cuttings dont normally root for 10-14 days normally so was shocked when checked and seen roots today even looks like the buds have grown a bit since taking cuts too
> dont mist the plants at all just mist the lid every couple days or so the day i take cuts i dont do nothing for 7 days just leave em in propergator and then after 7 days i mist the lid and check to make sure plugs not drying up i think these cuts gotta be one of the quickest i have seen root and the fact that they was already flowering i expected a bit longer to reveg an root



i got the aero cloner m8 i dont need to mist it i took the top off yesturday for 20min and they started to go all floppy but all good again now


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Blue lab is another but I always thought she was fairly pricy.


After many years of Adwa, Milwaukee and Hanna, I've finally bought a Blue lab EC truncheon and PH pen. So far so good but it's only been a month. EC doesn't need calibrating and the PH pen displays a 'tick' when it's calibrated. Paid €70 at the show on the growth technology stand (clones and ionic company)

Blue lab seem better to me, IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> my m8 said they used to be free but then he started charging £15 then upped to £20 so £80 for the 4 but i got 3.5k bk so to me wasn't a problem just the waiting time for him to sort them out


Not much of a mate charging that much..hope he at least bought you flowers before he fucked u haha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol down this way its....
> 
> £1-3 for a cutting with no roots thats taken in front of you normally
> £3-10 for rooted clones
> ...


I've been selling clones but it's too much headache so I passed it over.
Rooted clones in 10 cm pots
20-50 clones are €5 
50-400 clones I charge €3-3.50 depending on how many. 
Over 500 is €2 
Cheap no?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not much of a mate charging that much..hope he at least bought you flowers before he fucked u haha



its my work m8 who introduced me to growing but he gets them all off his m8 but like ya say no need to charge 20 each anther reason ive taken my own


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've been selling clones but it's too much headache so I passed it over.
> Rooted clones in 10 cm pots
> 20-50 clones are €5
> 50-400 clones I charge €3-3.50 depending on how many.
> ...


Im guessing thats prices on each one?

Yeah commercial amounts of cuts down here are

50 or under £5-10 each
51-250 £3-5 each
250+ £1-2 each


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Struggle to get any cuttings were I am have to start from seed everytime I switch strain. 
They all shit heads and won't sell them to anyone like the cuts are special lmao it's right tho to prove a point bought same strain grew it out and passed a load out for free  needless to say the shit head was mad lmao do his rip shouldn't be a smacked ass lol 

I'm after some cheese my self


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> After many years of Adwa, Milwaukee and Hanna, I've finally bought a Blue lab EC truncheon and PH pen. So far so good but it's only been a month. EC doesn't need calibrating and the PH pen displays a 'tick' when it's calibrated. Paid €70 at the show on the growth technology stand (clones and ionic company)
> 
> Blue lab seem better to me, IMO.


blue lab is the one to go for imo its a bit more expensive but you get what you pay for my ph pen i got was cheaper than blue lab and i have to caliberate it all the time i spoke to sum dick in the shop i got it from who said its best to not let the tip dry out on the pen !!!!
wtf so he is suggesting i keep the pen wet 24/7


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Im guessing thats prices on each one?
> 
> Yeah commercial amounts of cuts down here are
> 
> ...


thats more like it 
tha price is right


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

afetrnoon yorkie


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Struggle to get any cuttings were I am have to start from seed everytime I switch strain.
> They all shit heads and won't sell them to anyone like the cuts are special lmao it's right tho to prove a point bought same strain grew it out and passed a load out for free  needless to say the shit head was mad lmao do his rip shouldn't be a smacked ass lol
> 
> I'm after some cheese my self


so many different ched strains these days and half of them dont even come close to the origional uk cheese i really liked the royal ive dun cheese bomb exodus cheese & dinafem cheese and the only one that came close was the royal and got 4 1/2 oz each plant 4 weeks veg creamy potent and stinking like fook buds rock hard nugs too but like i said earlier over the last 18 months its really lost its vigor so definately thinking its time to find me a new bride to slut the fuck out off and make lots ov babie sluts


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

this the one i got as long as i make sure its calibrated regular it works ok but if not calibrated it just doesn't give an accurate reading


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Will have a look at the royal cheese taa

I did THE CHEESE from green house it was supposed to be a cross of skunk no 1 and somatic else but very close to the UK cheese apparently??
Never had the pleasure to grow or even smoke the real UK cheese defo wanna get my hands on it tho just don't know we're to start looking lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this the one i got as long as i make sure its calibrated regular it works ok but if not calibrated it just doesn't give an accurate reading
> View attachment 3411545


I use a cheap Chinese pen eBay for years lol as long as I store it in ph 4 calibration solution honestly I've calibrated 2 times in 18 month and it's still bang on 4 and 7 when I check weekly


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Will have a look at the royal cheese taa
> 
> I did THE CHEESE from green house it was supposed to be a cross of skunk no 1 and somatic else but very close to the UK cheese apparently??
> Never had the pleasure to grow or even smoke the real UK cheese defo wanna get my hands on it tho just don't know we're to start looking lol


sorry my bad ye i done a green house cheese from seed my harvest was all over the place few turned out nice and sum shite couple turned out like kush too i think green house is cheese x kush i only got 2-2 1/2 oz of most too but wish i had took clones off them as couple turned out really nice but green house its gotta be super lemon haze


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sorry my bad ye i done a green house cheese from seed my harvest was all over the place few turned out nice and sum shite couple turned out like kush too i think green house is cheese x kush i only got 2-2 1/2 oz of most too but wish i had took clones off them as couple turned out really nice but green house its gotta be super lemon haze


Super Lemon Haze? Lots of white Hairs, Super Lemon Haze, HARD MODE!!"!!!!!!! lots of white hairs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> afetrnoon yorkie


Easy.


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Will have a look at the royal cheese taa
> 
> I did THE CHEESE from green house it was supposed to be a cross of skunk no 1 and somatic else but very close to the UK cheese apparently??
> Never had the pleasure to grow or even smoke the real UK cheese defo wanna get my hands on it tho just don't know we're to start looking lol


this was green house 16 plants all seed i vegged for too long as i had insect probs so didnt flip until i knew prob was sorted lots of waiste at bottoms too only got 30 summat oz off 16


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

I've just a pH pal plus lol don't know what the pals all about like..was £30 I think its bang on have'nt calibrated it for a good 8 week tested it yesterday bang on 7


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Yeah I done the exo to I wasn't really a fan tbh was decent don't get me wrong but the cheese smell is kinda different sweet if u will kinda and the buds was big just not rockhard


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Super Lemon Haze? Lots of white Hairs, Super Lemon Haze, HARD MODE!!"!!!!!!! lots of white hairs


the super lemon did just seem to keep throwing out new white hairs one day it looked almost done and 5 days later threw out a shit load of hairs but i just love the super lemon but was a pain to grow seemed to take forever


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just a pH pal plus lol don't know what the pals all about like..was £30 I think its bang on have'nt calibrated it for a good 8 week tested it yesterday bang on 7


there is 4 7 and 10 calibrating fluid i normally just use the 7 but the grow shop hippie wanted to sell me 4 7 and 10 saying its best to calibrate it to all of them i didn't see the need for this as if its calibrated at 7 correct then why wouldn't it be set at 4 or 10 ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

A lot of you newer members wont have seen these before, older members will remember em well


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

*Green House Seeds - Cheese*
Skunk-Kush cross, straight from the UK


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

My first ever grow was slh in soil bnq multi purpose got about oz and half off each one 5 in all under a 400 wow I couldn't grow for shit then lol but was tasty as fuck and rock hard lol gonna dig a pic now and u can all laugh at it


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> GHS Cheese is as close to Exodus as the UK thread is to the mods on here lmao
> 
> in all honesty tho ive had the GHS cheese an its shit compared to Exo
> 
> Just in this thread alone people hold Exodus, psychosis, Essex Gringo, Livers/Blues etc, all clone onlies, and ive heard the Fairy can be tempted into visiting you if you send the occasional sample out at harvest time every now n again to her Fairy friends, not that I would condone behaviour like that of course on this website, would give certain mods a sudden attack of Nazi`ism as per normal lol


lmao we dont trade or swap or sell we all only pretend to 
just to boost our rep / street cred 
oooooosh


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Ghetto, what digital temp thing did you get for reading ur temps when you're purging the bho imma do a water purge thwn again on the hob or slow cooker...


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

anyone grew out the suicide cheese ?
any thoughts tips any good or waste of spunk


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> GHS Cheese is as close to Exodus as the UK thread is to the mods on here lmao
> 
> in all honesty tho ive had the GHS cheese an its shit compared to Exo
> 
> Just in this thread alone people hold Exodus, psychosis, Essex Gringo, Livers/Blues etc, all clone onlies, and ive heard the Fairy can be tempted into visiting you if you send the occasional sample out at harvest time every now n again to her Fairy friends, not that I would condone behaviour like that of course on this website, would give certain mods a sudden attack of Nazi`ism as per normal lol


Looool


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> A lot of you newer members wont have seen these before, older members will remember em well


they look shite 5 weeks in too mine wasnt that bad tbh lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

These went 10 week first ever grow lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


fuckin ell i thought my slh was nice smoke but not an easy plant to grow but fuckin ell they looked sexy compared to those vids


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> These went 10 week first ever grow lolView attachment 3411552View attachment 3411553 View attachment 3411554


tha first pic made me roflmao looks raped


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

i must of had a decent pheno of the ghs super lemon then as mine was not as bad as in pics or vid i canny find the pics i got them sum where


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

pissed off too house and garden been brought out and all stock thats left in shops when gone they reckon its gone i love the shooting powder too i hope the new owners continue the origional line up of nutes as i have not seen anything return results like the shooting powder also i use stim 1 bud xl and top booster so if stock runs out ima gonna have to change my nutes and i stand by if its not broke dont fix it but half my feed guide is house and garden line up


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i must of had a decent pheno of the ghs super lemon then as mine was not as bad as in pics or vid i canny find the pics i got them sum where


Lol to true they did get raped lmao with tomorite no ph no ec just a plant a pot and a light lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> pissed off too house and garden been brought out and all stock thats left in shops when gone they reckon its gone i love the shooting powder too i hope the new owners continue the origional line up of nutes as i have not seen anything return results like the shooting powder also i use stim 1 bud xl and top booster so if stock runs out ima gonna have to change my nutes and i stand by if its not broke dont fix it but half my feed guide is house and garden line up


Why not just go buy 20-30 bottles of each that ya use when ya harvest next?, should keep you going for a year or 2 an will solve ya problem of em not making anymore lol....well for a year or 2 at least lol

should also get a massive discount for cash on a purchase like that lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> pissed off too house and garden been brought out and all stock thats left in shops when gone they reckon its gone i love the shooting powder too i hope the new owners continue the origional line up of nutes as i have not seen anything return results like the shooting powder also i use stim 1 bud xl and top booster so if stock runs out ima gonna have to change my nutes and i stand by if its not broke dont fix it but half my feed guide is house and garden line up


Buy some salts and use hydro buddy to make your own concentrate just copy the analysis on the back


----------



## Mastergrow (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Will have a look at the royal cheese taa
> 
> I did THE CHEESE from green house it was supposed to be a cross of skunk no 1 and somatic else but very close to the UK cheese apparently??
> Never had the pleasure to grow or even smoke the real UK cheese defo wanna get my hands on it tho just don't know we're to start looking lol


Close to the uk cheese? Apparently not!


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Why not just go buy 20-30 bottles of each that ya use when ya harvest next?, should keep you going for a year or 2 an will solve ya problem of em not making anymore lol....well for a year or 2 at least lol
> 
> should also get a massive discount for cash on a purchase like that lol


thats wha ima do mate but went into 3 stores and none of them even got a full box of the shooting powder one store got a box 55 squid for 5 sachets just looked on amazon and they got boxes for 40 but i never buy grow feed or shit like tha off amazon as all orders are there on bank statements and i try my best to be as stealthy as poss wen buying shit for my grow dont ever use my credit card or anything with address or bank details ima gonna ring round see what i can find i need to stock up for sure


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Close to the uk cheese? Apparently not!


Like a said before I ain't ever had the real deal so can't compare just what's been spouted to me lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

[


Mastergrow said:


> Close to the uk cheese? Apparently not!


ghs cheese is nothing like the uk cheese i had 40 seeds altogether and none turned out anywhere near the uk cheese sum was decent but not a scratch on sum of the other cheese ive burned down


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

i thinkin my exo that i grew was just a shit pheno as heard lots of hype about it but mine was more like haze than cheese smelt nice looked nice but just wasnt what i wanted lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Fuck knows how I'm gonna get that then lol it the original came from skunk no1 tho right? Maybe I can get a ten pack and try find something close?? Like I said tho nothing to compare to lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats wha ima do mate but went into 3 stores and none of them even got a full box of the shooting powder one store got a box 55 squid for 5 sachets just looked on amazon and they got boxes for 40 but i never buy grow feed or shit like tha off amazon as all orders are there on bank statements and i try my best to be as stealthy as poss wen buying shit for my grow dont ever use my credit card or anything with address or bank details ima gonna ring round see what i can find i need to stock up for sure


Nah man I always order on amazon n ebay infact I've never nought from a grow shop...the online retailers discreetly package your order and usually abbreviate on your statement..Never looks cannabis related on my statement.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Fuck knows how I'm gonna get that then lol it the original came from skunk no1 tho right? Maybe I can get a ten pack and try find something close?? Like I said tho nothing to compare to lol


I'm sure if u stick around and try hard u might get one, I haven't got it anymore tho. Goin price on here one time was 50 a cut for the clone onlies lol, shocking!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/310646217329?nav=SEARCH

One of these bad boys relax...get ya sen a oil slick pad too then u don't have to fuck about scraping up and no wastage


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Fuck knows how I'm gonna get that then lol it the original came from skunk no1 tho right? Maybe I can get a ten pack and try find something close?? Like I said tho nothing to compare to lol


I'm in Ireland and I was offered it...takes time but you stick around you'll eventually get something.. Or a mbb full of shit lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/310646217329?nav=SEARCH
> 
> One of these bad boys relax...get ya sen a oil slick pad too then u don't have to fuck about scraping up and no wastage


Sound man that's half the price of the one I was watching..is it the silicone pads you're using?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm sure if u stick around and try hard u might get one, I haven't got it anymore tho. Goin price on here one time was 50 a cut for the clone onlies lol, shocking!


Only from one certain cheeky individual lol, everyone else charged normal prices or gave it for free or trade


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Fuck knows how I'm gonna get that then lol it the original came from skunk no1 tho right? Maybe I can get a ten pack and try find something close?? Like I said tho nothing to compare to lol


the origional uk cheese was from a skunk 1 from sensi seeds if im correct but it was a lucky find to what i hear and very hard to find the pheno but by all means go for it and try it out mate but uk cheese origional was clone only so had to get bred for seeds and that introduced a complete new genetics into the genes with what ever it was crossed with i will always remember the first spliff of uk cheese we smoked we all was fooked whitey an shit ive never had privalege either of obtaining a clone of the origional but my pal was growing way back then and he was the first person i ever remember having that propper uk cheese strain he got raided and lost the strain


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

the name *‘UK Cheese’* is an ode to the strain’s birthplace. It is rumored to be a phenotype of Cheese that showed unusual, yet favorable uniqueness out of a pack of _Sensi Seeds Skunk #1_ that was grown in the hills of southern England (hence the UK in the name).
The phenotype had larger buds and a splendidly pungent cheese smell among other characteristics that set it apart. This plant of the *Skunk #1* was cloned and renamed Cheese after its distinct smell.

Considering the Skunk #1 heritage of Afghanistan (Indica), Mexico (Sativa), Colombia (Sativa), we believe the original strain of Cheese (which is just a phenotype of Skunk #1 remember) can be regarded as a *50/50 Hybrid.* This is because it has a near perfect blend of genetics to affect the body and mind equally.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sound man that's half the price of the one I was watching..is it the silicone pads you're using?


Yeh man get a 21cm one more room to work with have u got a extraction tube yet?


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

So how people go about sending stuff? 

Mail? Thought it would get crushed tbh


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Ooooooppss I forgot not allowed lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> So how people go about sending stuff?
> 
> Mail? Thought it would get crushed tbh


not if packaged correct we sent clones in kinda eggs before they was in the post 5-6 days but turned up and was fine


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> So how people go about sending stuff?
> 
> Mail? Thought it would get crushed tbh


Are we talking about clones or smoke?


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Ooooooppss I forgot not allowed lol


remember your only preteneding to be sending / recieving for street cred bro


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man get a 21cm one more room to work with have u got a extraction tube yet?


Sound man, not yet but I'm watching a cheap one on ebay for about 17 quid..will be ordering it all this Friday or next Friday


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are we talking about clones or smoke?


clones i think [email protected] at least thats what i meant


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> not if packaged correct we sent clones in kinda eggs before they was in the post 5-6 days but turned up and was fine


U mean kinder eggs??


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

An empty bottle of pop works wonders...especially if you cut the Base


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> U mean kinder eggs??


yes mate im a bit dyslexic and too stoned most of the day to even bother with the auto correct spellings lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> remember your only preteneding to be sending / recieving for street cred bro


Lol yeah I ment that I can feel my ego getting bigger already


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol yeah I ment that I can feel my ego getting bigger already


lol your rep just went up 0.1


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lol your rep just went up 0.1


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

may i just add the cuttings in kinder eggs sum turned up looking shagged but soon bounced back into life when outa the egg and into the propergator as long as there is moisture in there and not in the post too long should be fine


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> so does anyone claim to still have the clone only uk cheese as if its definately the origional and not bred i would pay that extortionate price but would just make sure it got cloned and passed around to every one who needed or wanted it so if ever needed to get it back would have few dif people looking after it


yeah a few of the lads in here have it,Exodus, and the psychosis, and Essex Gringo and livers/blues like i said before a few posts back


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> So how people go about sending stuff?
> 
> Mail? Thought it would get crushed tbh


Fairy`s bag is like the TARDIS, bigger on the inside than it is on the outside


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Fairy`s bag is like the TARDIS, bigger on the inside than it is on the outside


I wondered what u ment by fairy's lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

The Cheese's real name is the 'Exodus Cheese' because it came from the 'Exodus Collective', a commune based at HAZ Manor in Luton (an old hospital) till they got evicted in 2009.

The Exodus crew used to throw free rave partys with they're private sound system country wide through the 90's.



Despite the Sensi Skunk #1 rumour there's nothing Skunk like about it, or the Psychosis.


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Cheese's real name is the 'Exodus Cheese' because it came from the 'Exodus Collective', a commune based at HAZ Manor in Luton (an old hospital) till they got evicted in 2009.
> 
> The Exodus crew used to throw free rave partys with they're private sound system country wide through the 90's.
> 
> ...


So we're did they get it from Yorke?


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

I was gonna get a 10 pack sk1 but no point is the then


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

They'd of grown it themselves.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> So we're did they get it from Yorke?


There's talk through certain forums that they were gifted it by some other guy but in reality, fuck knows.


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> They'd of grown it themselves.


Ye I get that but what genetics was used to get that? It can't be a landrace can it with short flower time so it must be crossed?? I may be wrong I trying to get insight tbh


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's talk through certain forums that they were gifted it by some other guy but in reality, fuck knows.


It's hard work keeping up with all the history of strains


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> It's hard work keeping up with all the history of strains


Whatever the big seedbank's say is usually bullshit.


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Whatever the big seedbank's say is usually bullshit.


Lol yeah I starting to realise that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Yeh I always thought the exo was a skunk#1 pheno And the psycho is a northern lights x 5 haze And Aint got a clue about the livers/blues I've read its the steel city blues but god knows man


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's talk through certain forums that they were gifted it by some other guy but in reality, fuck knows.


i heard that sensi seed got passed onto exodus and they bred it im sure thats what i read some where like i said i grew exodus and it was more hazey than cheesey


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

just looked this up 
exodus cheese this isn't the original cheese, or even the one favoured by the exodus collective, which remains 'clone only' to this day. the real deal has a taste as strong as the smell, and it's the fruitiest thing this side of blueberry, but considerably more potent and so deserves respect; it's caused more 'whiteys' than any other strain in the uk, and takes a while to get used to. the biggest problem is that funky smell


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Woop woop something landed at my drop..think it's the 2gs of girl scout cookie bho Mwahahaha I'll know Soon enough!


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

all depends where u get it from if u get a clone only u laffing but seed version is always going to be discrepancies with pheno types


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> so does anyone claim to still have the clone only uk cheese as if its definately the origional and not bred i would pay that extortionate price but would just make sure it got cloned and passed around to every one who needed or wanted it so if ever needed to get it back would have few dif people looking after it


I got a shit ton of it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Sounds nice lax gsc shatter should be fire mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

quoted from blue
*The true origin of UK Cheese*

I recently went on holiday to the Canary Islands, a friend of mine gave me a copy of Weed World magazine to read while I was there (issue 56). To my surprise, was the article by Big Buddha Cheese? On reading this I decide to tell the story from the beginning.

Back in the late 80’s early 90’s, a friend-of-a-friend of mine came back from the Sensi Seed Bank in Amsterdam with some seeds.

Most of the plants were males but 4 of them were girls – 3 of the 4 were wankers and one was kind of OK. This plant was cloned and passed on to 3 or 4 different people who grew it alongside some Northern Lights and Silver Pearl plants in their well built grow rooms.

I am 45 years old now and have been growing my own weed for about 25 years, 10 of them outside in the wild.

My best friend and I decided that we would build ourselves our own grow rooms but didn’t see the need for getting too technical so, we made them out of anything we could lay our hands on – we called them “orange crates” coz that’s what they looked like.

As for lighting, we went on a commando raid to a local disused cement factory and helped ourselves to some Sodium and Metal Halide 400’s. We made our own shades from some aluminium sheeting from a local scrap yard.

Now all we needed was some nice cuttings. I managed to get some N/L and S/P plants and also one of the Skunks. Most of the other growers concentrated on the N/L and S/P because they are good all rounders.

I think one of the Skunks went to Crewe and another to Cornwall. I quite liked the Skunk so I kept it going. Now over the next 7 or 8 years of constant cloning, the Skunk started changing – don’t know why – it just did. It started to get really smelly – I mean really stink. The smell would get everywhere and I was often creosoting the fence to try and mask the smell (a little tip there for Cheese farmers, creosote or burnt toast). Cropping was a nightmare and I wouldn’t even go out because people would often say “you stink”.

I was giving some of this weed to my close friends and they all loved it and, as the taste was changing it seemed the strength was too. This weed had become so strong and so smelly that it reminded me of something I had smelt before, but I couldn’t think what it was. Then one day the penny dropped.

When I was 17 or 18 and living at home with my parents, I would go out a lot with a friend who worked in a food essence factory. Some days I would see him and he would stink of all different kind of things: fish, beef, vanilla etc. He would bring me small test tubes of concentrated liquids home and use them in my fishing bait (the carp loved the vanilla). One day he put one under my nose and said “smell this one, its called blue cheese, and it’s a real minger”.

This was the smell I had been trying to remember. The weed smelt just like it and so she was born. I gave the weed the name “Cheese”.

The only cuttings I let out were to people who were incapable of doing their own cloning and only wanted a plant for their own garden in the summer months.

Another close friend of mine, known as “Of the Hill”, came to me one day and asked me if I would do him 21 cuttings as he was building a big lab for the Exodus people in Luton. I was a bit unsure of this as I didn’t know ay of these people but, I did it for him because he is a good egg and has dug me out of plenty of holes over the years. Anyway, off he went with his cuttings and I didn’t here too much more about it, other than a good harvest festival was had.

“Of the Hill” arranged for a cutting to make it’s way to a coffee shop in Amsterdam in 2003 (Home Grown Fantasy). It was cloned and put on the menu as ‘Cheese’ and went on to claim 3rd place in the cannabis cup in 2004.

I recently met an American at a Hawkwind gig in London who had heard of the Cheese in Washington. He had come to the UK to see Hawkwind and smoke Cheese. His face lit up when I pulled a big fat Cheese straw out of my pocket!

It’s kind of annoying really – I wish I could have put a patent on the word “Cheese” in the context of marijuana but, it’s kind of difficult when things are illegal.

All over the place now I hear people calling all sorts of weed “Cheese” and I say to them “no mate, this is Cheese”.

As for Mr Big Buddha? I have plenty of respect for him, but the Cheese is not yours no matter what you call it and, as for crossing her? She does need help –over the years she has started to show signs of stress.

Growers will notice that some plants get brown spotty leaves during growing & flowering that results I leaf drop. I don’t know what the cause is, it’s not the soil, the water, the food, or the air quality (possibly a virus of some kind), so I suppose a cross of some kind to introduce some new vigour to her would be a good thing so, like I said, respect to Big Buddha for trying.

So for nearly 14 years, the Cheese was living at only a couple of places but now it seems to be everywhere for people to enjoy. 

I don’t know what she has become – some sort of mutant freak, but she sure hits the spot and everyone who smokes her loves her to pieces.

So there you have it – the truth about the origin of Cheese. You can all rejoice that I kept her going for all these years and now you all know how it came about its name.

In the grand scheme of things it’s not very much, but I wanted to set the record straight.

_Wing Commander Blue_


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

@The Yorkshireman ive never had the original to grow only smoked it so i cant state as fact mate and i know u know your shit i didnt grow that so i can only presume it was the real deal as i had been smoking 15 years every day and had a spliff of this cheese and 3 of us all had whiteys


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> quoted from blue
> *The true origin of UK Cheese*
> 
> I recently went on holiday to the Canary Islands, a friend of mine gave me a copy of Weed World magazine to read while I was there (issue 56). To my surprise, was the article by Big Buddha Cheese? On reading this I decide to tell the story from the beginning.
> ...


This does sound believable and ties into other versions


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @The Yorkshireman ive never had the original to grow only smoked it so i cant state as fact mate and i know u know your shit i didnt grow that so i can only presume it was the real deal as i had been smoking 15 years every day and had a spliff of this cheese and 3 of us all had whiteys


Side by side the Exo and Psychosis are nearly identical, only really the smell, slight colour shade difference and the flowering time tells them apart for sure.

My opinion is that they're 2 phenotype's of exactly the same strain and came from exactly the same place originally.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sounds nice lax gsc shatter should be fire mate


Fucking better shit was pricy to fuck I'd of gotten an 8th of some other bho shatter he'd sold for less but I thought fuck it i may aswell Try the best he's got so settles for 2gs of his gsc n had change left for 3gs of zero zero from peaceandpot which should land tomorrow or the day after..hopefully I'll be able to do some trimming tonight.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just looked this up
> exodus cheese this isn't the original cheese, or even the one favoured by the exodus collective, which remains 'clone only' to this day. the real deal has a taste as strong as the smell, and it's the fruitiest thing this side of blueberry, but considerably more potent and so deserves respect; it's caused more 'whiteys' than any other strain in the uk, and takes a while to get used to. the biggest problem is that funky smell


nah there are quite a few different cheese that are around, luton,exodus,brightside, UK, Bedfordshire, London etc, 

Luton and UK are by far the 2 strongest and stinkiest, far far more than Exodus


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Side by side the Exo and Psychosis are nearly identical, only really the smell, slight colour shade difference and the flowering time tells them apart for sure.
> 
> My opinion is that they're 2 phenotype's of exactly the same strain and came from exactly the same place originally.


thats all i needed to hear mate i know you speak from experience


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats all i needed to hear mate i know you speak from experience


That's great feed his ego a little more why don't you lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

I last threw a whitey 19 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Last time I pulled a whitey was when I ate a shit load of hash coming home from school lol remember I was making an omelet n Boom shit hit me really fucking hard, turned the hob off went n slept it off haha


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's great feed his ego a little more why don't you lol


lmao ahaaa tbf in all the time on here yorkie dont just say what he thinks he almost always backs it up with the full scientific knowledge and shit ive only gone on what ive been told by people who been told by some one else its good to hear from sum one who can relate to what he actually talkin about but i dont need to feed yorkie's ego im sure he is just fine without any extra n p or k to feed his ego


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I last threw a whitey 19 years ago.


im going back quite a few years tbh at least 9-10


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

I find the psycho cures up different as well after 6 week in the jar it kind of loses its funk and goes more musky where as exo just stay pungent as fuck .....in veg u can't tell the 2 apart hardly can ya


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lmao ahaaa tbf in all the time on here yorkie dont just say what he thinks he almost always backs it up with the full scientific knowledge and shit ive only gone on what ive been told by people who been told by some one else its good to hear from sum one who can relate to what he actually talkin about but i dont need to feed yorkie's ego im sure he is just fine without any extra n p or k to feed his ego


U got a little brown on your nose there haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Last time I pulled a whitey was when I ate a shit load of hash coming home from school lol remember I was making an omelet n Boom shit hit me really fucking hard, turned the hob off went n slept it off haha



I ate hash once, never again.

Crumbled a microwaved gram over two cheese burgers and scoffed em when I used to work for Majestyk night club in Leeds back in the day.

Manager pulled me and thought I'd been drinking, sniffed my breath too.

Fucking wrecked I was, that was nearly a whitey, a right sweat on I had.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I ate hash once, never again.
> 
> Crumbled a microwaved gram over two cheese burgers and scoffed em when I used to work for Majestyk night club in Leeds back in the day.
> 
> ...


We were eating chunks n downing it was it lucozade or something like that.remember it hunting going down...good times


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

I would pay money to pull a whitey off weed these days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> I would pay money to pull a whitey off weed these days


Fuck that shit, I've had whiteys worse than being pissed.
Room spinning and throwing up, the lot.

I'd rather fall asleep drooling these days. lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Just get rat arsed first then Lol that's all I have to do to pull a whitey and fuck that shits nasty man...I'll never forget my.mates first mix we hammerd him with massive buckets filled the socket every time Lol he went fucking green funny as fuck throwing little stones at his head and all sort while he just lay there about crying


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Last time I ate weed I was 15 and it was squidgy black and we put about 2oz in cake made in a metal pan cause we didn't have a pan tin lol we ate it and all fell asleep my pals irish dad came home from pub he never liked weed to anyway the was a piece left on side n pissed up ate it lol we woke up next day and his dad was asleep in bed in a puddle of sick lmfao never forget that


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just get rat arsed first then Lol that's all I have to do to pull a whitey and fuck that shits nasty man...I'll never forget my.mates first mix we hammerd him with massive buckets filled the socket every time Lol he went fucking green funny as fuck throwing little stones at his head and all sort while he just lay there about crying


Mate I'm pissed off two Stella ha I don't really drink tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

I got a taste for henry western cider lat summer 2 bottles of that and I was any fuckers lol I don't drink much either just smoke like a dragon


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

last time I pulled a whitey I was on the roof of a bus in India, 24 hours journey thru the himalayas and swallowed an 1/8 of manali charas, was 19 years old, thought death would have been preferable, can hardly get stoned now...well...compared to the old days,ah fuk it im gonna cano some exo right now


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U got a little brown on your nose there haha


stinks like rose petals too he uses expensive bog roll


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> last time I pulled a whitey I was on the roof of a bus in India, 24 hours journey thru the himalayas and swallowed an 1/8 of manali charas, was 19 years old, thought death would have been preferable, can hardly get stoned now...well...compared to the old days,ah fuk it im gonna cano some exo right now


my first whitey i was on a balcony 20 floors up smoking and i swear the balcony was coming away from the wall i was sweating to fuck and had to just cling on for dear life i was foooked thought i had o d'd lol i was 13 at tha time


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Mate I'm pissed off two Stella ha I don't really drink tbh


light weight lol
and in the red corner weighing in at 2 stellas its makka the 2 pakka bushwaker stacker


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

and i cant remember a whitey after that until tha cheese about 9-10 year ago only remember 2 whiteys and they wasnt nice


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

@makka email -------> check tha fooker


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

when would be the best time to open the vents on the propogater


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> when would be the best time to open the vents on the propogater


When you're spraying thw dome with water or adding a little to the container then leave it for 3+ days n by day 6-7 she'll be rooted.. It's really that easy man just remember to keep the dome on n quit peeking


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> when would be the best time to open the vents on the propogater


When there's condensation collecting on the insides, if it's started to run it's far too wet.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> when would be the best time to open the vents on the propogater


A couple of days after theyve been in there mate take the lid off once a day as well and let em air out a bit just for 2 mins or so


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Hahaha beat by 2 of em what are we fucking Samaritans lool


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

It goes to show u man 3 different methods all work haha...SIMPLES


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> light weight lol
> and in the red corner weighing in at 2 stellas its makka the 2 pakka bushwaker stacker





Thc247 said:


> light weight lol
> and in the red corner weighing in at 2 stellas its makka the 2 pakka bushwaker stacker


Lmao fuck me if you'd of seen me when I did lol
I'm like jakel n Hyde man


----------



## Merlot (May 5, 2015)

Last whitey for me was few years back. On the beers since 10am with a few j's in bed beforehand (new years eve). Used a q to make a fat ass tulip, then bongs, lungs and buckets. Then a mate decides to see if he can fit an oz in a joint so he breaks out his sushi mat...an hour and few packs of rizla later we have a 2 foot joint blazin. Talk about fucked. Every toke was like ripping a fat ass bong.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

cool thanks


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

@makka mate giv me half hour jobs cum in mate busy il holla u soon as got this pallet out the way


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka mate giv me half hour jobs cum in mate busy il holla u soon as got this pallet out the way


No worries man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

I can feel some Hard Mode coming on right here.......

Afghan Kush (apparently ), 2 weeks 12/12.

 

 




It's a good job they were free.


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> when would be the best time to open the vents on the propogater


when u know they are growing and have rooted alil


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can feel some Hard Mode coming on right here.......
> 
> Afghan Kush (apparently ), 2 weeks 12/12.
> 
> ...


They look proper sativary don't they


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

lol hope you took cuts mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Whatever the big seedbank's say is usually bullshit.


i second this so much bull shit when reading up about strains every single shitty seed thats being sold on the net is listed in a good positive way there so much shit its unreal ive found strains that the descriptions could of just been copied and pasted into the next seed info with dif genetics all try and shave off flower time as they know thats what people want fast vigorous fat dense stinking pukka fire buds in 6 weeks some do claim bam i just sold you a pack of seeds


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

It'd true that never once have a seen a bad reviews on seed sites it's bullshit how they can claim these short flower times and not get hit with false advertising


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> It'd true that never once have a seen a bad reviews on seed sites it's bullshit how they can claim these short flower times and not get hit with false advertising


its because all of the sites proberly have a small print that says these seeds are for decorative ornamental purposes and u agree you wont be planting them in the near millennium


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Gonna setup another light tonight I think gonna just use a old 150 hps and start running another clone section so I can save what I not running lol
Am I being greedy? I think so


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its because all of the sites proberly have a small print that says these seeds are for decorative ornamental purposes and u agree you wont be planting them in the near millennium


Yeah I've seen that so that's the loop hole the cunts


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can feel some Hard Mode coming on right here.......
> 
> Afghan Kush (apparently ), 2 weeks 12/12.
> 
> ...


why cant i see anyones pictures says contains errors its been doing it for ages now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> They look proper sativary don't they


They look fucking hempy.


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> why cant i see anyones pictures says contains errors its been doing it for ages now


Weird that it was doing that to me yesterday on the baltimore thread when pics of uncle fuck got put up??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> why cant i see anyones pictures says contains errors its been doing it for ages now


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They look fucking hempy.


Didn't wanna offend lmao 
Freebies eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> Didn't wanna offend lmao
> Freebies eh!



I showed em to the Mrs earlier and even she was like "Dafuq is that!?".


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> why cant i see anyones pictures says contains errors its been doing it for ages now


site not loading properly, been doing it for years now, try clearing your browser cache see if it helps


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

U know 


R1b3n4 said:


> site not loading properly, been doing it for years now, try clearing your browser cache see if it helps


yesterday ribena when I said that pic been deleted well the was 2 pics the one were hitting bong worked but the was one were he was stood on edge of a rock cliff or Somat n that's the one i said don't work lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Man this shits brilliant!! It's a different kinda high no para n can feel it in my chest..really nice high wow lol fucking stoned out me box burnt my fingers n all lol thought it was supposed to be shatter but on his page it wax but great for working with


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Nice man does it taste good? That's you sorted for a few days then ay matey


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

yeah yman showed them cos theyre shitty not cos hes proud of em lool, my f1 cheese haze is vigorous as fuk 2 weeks veg and at 2 weeks flip thsy already 4 foot monster s got 1500 of em too, beans that is


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

makka said:


> U know
> 
> yesterday ribena when I said that pic been deleted well the was 2 pics the one were hitting bong worked but the was one were he was stood on edge of a rock cliff or Somat n that's the one i said don't work lol


 lol either way it wasnt the correct person so i wouldnt worry bout it too much, that gunner & carey person didnt realise he was getting trolled by the mods n Unclefucknugget an the whole situtation got confusing in the end lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol either way it wasnt the correct person so i wouldnt worry bout it too much, that gunner & carey person didnt realise he was getting trolled by the mods n Unclefucknugget an the whole situtation got confusing in the end lol


Lol ya telling me it was like a game of guess who man n I figured it wasn't him anyway that gunnar guy was on a mission lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice man does it taste good? That's you sorted for a few days then ay matey


Fucking hell man its savage I burnt my fingers n all..ate a massive bag of hunky dories n one if em massive cornetto n a boiled egg loool great smoke


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Nice combo mate haha that's gonna be you sucked into the wax game now its fire int it


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

@ yorkie n zedd, got a rather strange question for ya`s........

Was just looking at a bottle of Tetra Aquasafe ive got here for a fishtank, add it to the new tank water n it apparently gets rid of chlorine etc in the water whilst still apparently leaving all the good stuff in the water, just wondered if this is of any use to us growers that dont ph or live in shitty wwater area etc or if its a really bad idea/dangerous etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Not thinking of using it myself unless theres a majorly compelling reason anyone thinks up but just got me thinking lol


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

dunno mate, I use vit c and airstones to clean the water


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice combo mate haha that's gonna be you sucked into the wax game now its fire int it


Man its a waaaaaay better high shuts quality still giggly now but the brunt of the highs gone..I'll trim tomorrow lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dunno mate, I use vit c and airstones to clean the water


Thought you were good with chemicals? cant you tell just by reading the chemicals off the label?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thought you were good with chemicals? cant you tell just by reading the chemicals off the label?


Test it on a clone man


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thought you were good with chemicals? cant you tell just by reading the chemicals off the label?


yes I can tbh but I dunno if it will help your plants, it will chelate shit out of the water and fuk off Cl that's all u can tell


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

tbh ribeana its one of your hypotheticals which u have no intention of using lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> tbh ribeana its one of your hypotheticals which u have no intention of using lol


i might just for curiosity sake lol, after all im gna give the whole PH thing a go n swapping over to LED`s at some point will make a nice hat trick of new shit to try lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Gotta go grow shop 2morro pick up.coco pots n nutes and get this sog looking ship shape ive topped em all so they only got 4 branches each just need to train em so they all the same height then flip time gonna be fun to see the outcome man


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

right took the lid of the cloner wiped all the water away opened the vent at top half way and now it nice and clear and no dropping of the plants and that was about 5 hours ago.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

going bk to first grows look at this pile of shit lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

smelt like shit tasted like shit lol


----------



## Merlot (May 5, 2015)

Couldn't have been as bad as damp street weed surely??


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 5, 2015)

I've realised if I take my reclining chair & tv out of shed, I can get another 4x4 tent in there & 9 more plants !, off to buy a smaller shed to sit in tommorow


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I've realised if I take my reclining chair & tv out of shed, I can get another 4x4 tent in there & 9 more plants !, off to buy a smaller shed to sit in tommorow


if u do a coco one u can get 25 exo in 6.5 s in there


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

i got about £1800 of 18oz lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if u do a coco one u can get 25 exo in 6.5 s in there


Stop it Z, you're a bad influence ! Lol, I've lost my clone man & clones, he had to jump ship sharp ish , ile have nothing to go back in come 6 weeks time , I think Robbie might av a few snippets by then  Anyway ,Hope you're good Z,wonder how New is getting on ,on his hols ,lol


----------



## ghb (May 5, 2015)

cant even pm wis, lol

you should be looking at rooms in terms of how many 600 watters can i fit in there, can't believe you missed that one


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> going bk to first grows look at this pile of shit lolView attachment 3411786 View attachment 3411787


Looks foxtailed lol


----------



## ghb (May 5, 2015)

there are varying levels of foxtailing out there, some good, some bad and some terrible. i used to think it was good but now i find it undesirable, too much stem in the smoke.

that being said every single strain out there will foxtail when flowered full term, everything i have grown anyway.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

it was real shit look at it ffs dont even look right lol i did have a lot of heat problems tho hitting mid 90s about 2 years ago when we had all that heat


----------



## ghb (May 5, 2015)

i zoomed in, looks like it got fried to me, very little actual flower matter or resin.

shed growing is not for me, i did 3 cycles and they were all shite so swerved it, mate is pestering me to get going again but it aint worth growing weed unless it's top quality


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> right took the lid of the cloner wiped all the water away opened the vent at top half way and now it nice and clear and no dropping of the plants and that was about 5 hours ago.


bro dont worry yourself dont over do it seriously you seem like ya paniking over those bloody cuts just chillax let them be you will have roots soon enough like i said before i use jiffy pellets and when i take cut i dip in rooting powder / clonexx what ever is available put the cuts into pellets and put in proper gator when i first done the cuts i dont put straight under a light but the light stays on 18/6 unless reveg then its 24/0 and after taking cuts can leave them 5-7 days some times without needing to do anything maybe sprey the lid couple times in 10 days and 14 days i can see roots growing out the pellets you will see its really a piece of piss and only made difficult by doing too much or over thinking it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2015)

Just been up to feed gals again they're thirsty I tell thee heres afew shots of the psy at a couple of days over 8 week fookin stinkin she is real niiiiiiiiicceeeeeee


----------



## potroastV2 (May 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> weird got banned again for 24 hours, must have been the trading when stoned on here rather than the phone, cudnt b rsed toget phone so messaged on here lol wrist slapped


Your profile was not banned, even for 1 day.





[email protected] said:


> Funny how I got in trouble for posting Potroasts pm to me but it's all cool for em to snoop in PRIVATE messages


No one here can read your Private Messages. I don't know why you keep spouting that crap.


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> there are varying levels of foxtailing out there, some good, some bad and some terrible. i used to think it was good but now i find it undesirable, too much stem in the smoke.
> 
> that being said every single strain out there will foxtail when flowered full term, everything i have grown anyway.


Like wise my old trqinwreck would start popping castles out all over the solid bud it was pretty cool to look at actually lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> it was real shit look at it ffs dont even look right lol i did have a lot of heat problems tho hitting mid 90s about 2 years ago when we had all that heat


Heat and to much nitrogen did it for me not like the trqinwreck tho the whole bud actually foxtailed and opened up similar to yours pompey I've learnt my lesson lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> bro dont worry yourself dont over do it seriously you seem like ya paniking over those bloody cuts just chillax let them be you will have roots soon enough like i said before i use jiffy pellets and when i take cut i dip in rooting powder / clonexx what ever is available put the cuts into pellets and put in proper gator when i first done the cuts i dont put straight under a light but the light stays on 18/6 unless reveg then its 24/0 and after taking cuts can leave them 5-7 days some times without needing to do anything maybe sprey the lid couple times in 10 days and 14 days i can see roots growing out the pellets you will see its really a piece of piss and only made difficult by doing too much or over thinking it


it was to wet in there dude the lid was dripping


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> it was to wet in there dude the lid was dripping


wet from where you spraying too much ?


----------



## Thc247 (May 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> it was to wet in there dude the lid was dripping


one more thing i read and went with and always seemed to help is by not feeding the momma plant any nutes just water 3-5 days before taking cuts nitrogen apparently slows down the rooting process i did find this took me from almost 3 weeks to 2 weeks by not feeding the momma


----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Your profile was not banned, even for 1 day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rollitup said:


> Your profile was not banned, even for 1 day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird one happened before, anyways @potroast how do you feel about @UncleBuck using your avatar to do his mischief?


----------



## budolskie (May 5, 2015)

Wake in bake purple lemon


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lmao ahaaa tbf in all the time on here yorkie dont just say what he thinks he almost always backs it up with the full scientific knowledge and shit ive only gone on what ive been told by people who been told by some one else its good to hear from sum one who can relate to what he actually talkin about but i dont need to feed yorkie's ego im sure he is just fine without any extra n p or k to feed his ego


Like the time he said lower temps won't higher rh fuck yea, that guys never wrong. And that time he said a strain must be stabilized before it can be considered a strain. .o and remember that one time gsc wasn't a strain....fucken yorkie always hitting his targets.. I'm still waiting for the guy to be wrong I'll probably die before that day comes...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

ditto.!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> No one here can read your Private Messages. I don't know why you keep spouting that crap.


 bullshit rolli and you know it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bullshit rolli and you know it.


innit just, whack this into google n see how many different links pop up lmao "xenforo read conversations"


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Fuck me fell asleep after my second bong woke up at 11 on the sofa went to bed..can't believe 2 bongs got me shit faced for the day lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Your profile was not banned, even for 1 day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lool you're so full of shit I can smell it over here!


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> wet from where you spraying too much ?


no must be the heat from the pump in the water ive got the x tream aero cloner


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> no must be the heat from the pump in the water ive got the x tream aero cloner


If you have the 12 site one like i used to have then i never needed the vent closed at all, always used to leave it 1/3 open. Also didnt even need the hood on for rooting cuts, it simply just sped the process up by 2-3 days, furthermore if its getting TOO warm in there consider filling the reservoir up a bit more, in the instructions it says to have the water level just above the height of the pump, whereas i found having it 2-3 full up it kept the temps slightly cooler as the pump has to heat up more water etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Use the vent in the top like a temperature/humidity regulator, if theres too much condensation open the vent more to cool it down in there, not enough condensation then close the vent a bit etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Like the time he said lower temps won't higher rh fuck yea, that guys never wrong. And that time he said a strain must be stabilized before it can be considered a strain. .o and remember that one time gsc wasn't a strain....fucken yorkie always hitting his targets.. I'm still waiting for the guy to be wrong I'll probably die before that day comes...


..........

You mean like that time you assumed and stated that lowering temps raises humidity, yet were then proven wrong by at least 3 people besides me?

And that time you tried to contradict a varifiable botanical definition with an unrelated and irrelevant New York Times article about genetically modified rice in order to solidify your contradicted hate on The Cookie Family, after being shown up by most of the thread when you tried to make out you were pally with Berner (who's name was dropped by you) yet were again proven to be talking shit when you couldn't recognise the guy in a video with the family.



I would understand the 'hate on smart arse Yorkie' mentality if I was actually wrong all the time and constantly gave out bad advice, but I don't.

Actively hating on somebody for being knowledgeable screams 'psychological issues' and you wonder why you got thrown the 'Dunning-Kruger effect' by again, somebody other than me...........



Once a troll always a troll eh Bumshine!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ditto.!!!


...............................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2015)

Morning all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

lol what I done now. Or forgot now.... You want this one like?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You want this one like?



Lol, you've lost me now.

Do I want what?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

ah yes that's FACT....

thought he was arsed about the plemon I was toking haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

last time anyone managed to get n agora???


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> If you have the 12 site one like i used to have then i never needed the vent closed at all, always used to leave it 1/3 open. Also didnt even need the hood on for rooting cuts, it simply just sped the process up by 2-3 days, furthermore if its getting TOO warm in there consider filling the reservoir up a bit more, in the instructions it says to have the water level just above the height of the pump, whereas i found having it 2-3 full up it kept the temps slightly cooler as the pump has to heat up more water etc



yeh man thats the one i have i got the vents 1/2 open now and all seems good plants are looking good i looked bk at a photo form when i took the cutting and they are def been growing a bit so they are doing something lol been about 7 and half days


----------



## Merlot (May 6, 2015)

I need to look into that site. Trying to get smoke in a country where you barely speak the lingo and also live in the ass end of nowhere is hard. They just ship the shit to your door??


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> last time anyone managed to get n agora???


she was down for a few hours during the day but I managed to get on briefly to finalise something think that was around 7 (I'd woken up from a power nap so don't remember the exact time exact n went back to sleep after lol).. She's up again now if that's any good


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I need to look into that site. Trying to get smoke in a country where you barely speak the lingo and also live in the ass end of nowhere is hard. They just ship the shit to your door??


Oh yeaaaah, it's like being a kid on Xmas morning all over again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought he was arsed about the plemon I was toking haha.



Ahhhhh I understand!

Sorry mate, I thought you were jumping on. 



Yeah I'll have a bash when one comes up, no rush.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man thats the one i have i got the vents 1/2 open now and all seems good plants are looking good i looked bk at a photo form when i took the cutting and they are def been growing a bit so they are doing something lol been about 7 and half days


with mine they normally started showing roots by 10 days on 1 or 2 n then by day 14-19 roughly they should all have roots showing, also i found using a very weak veg nute solution instead of just water seems to help slightly as well, very very weak tho, chucking a bit of clonex in the reservoir seemed to work as well

also when i got mine i had it on good advice that you want the beads of condensation on the inside of the lid to be tiny/just visible etc, if you get big beads of water then open the vents more n cool it down slightly


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I need to look into that site. Trying to get smoke in a country where you barely speak the lingo and also live in the ass end of nowhere is hard. They just ship the shit to your door??


where the fuck you live then? got me curious now, obviously dont be too specific on here

yup, like a naughty ebay, go on, order ya shit, then it gets delivered by the postman a while later


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> with mine they normally started showing roots by 10 days on 1 or 2 n then by day 14-19 roughly they should all have roots showing, also i found using a very weak veg nute solution instead of just water seems to help slightly as well, very very weak tho, chucking a bit of clonex in the reservoir seemed to work as well
> 
> also when i got mine i had it on good advice that you want the beads of condensation on the inside of the lid to be tiny/just visible etc, if you get big beads of water then open the vents more n cool it down slightly



yeh m8 i used rhizotonic in there did u change the water at all ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh m8 i used rhizotonic in there did u change the water at all ?


Think Mastergrow uses the same cloner, he'd be the lad to ask.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Think quite a few of you may find this an interesting read....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-real-cause-of-addicti_b_6506936.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh m8 i used rhizotonic in there did u change the water at all ?


only for every different batch i put in there, whilst they were in there water didnt get changed as generally it was only 2-3 weeks max for each lot, soon as they all rooted id rinse the cloner out n refill with new water etc


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Think Mastergrow uses the same cloner, he'd be the lad to ask.


Kinda, I've more success rooting them in jiffys in a normal prop with ph water, once the roots is an inch or two long I put them in the xstream prop for a few days with a lil bit of grow to get good roots goin before putting them in final pots, works for me


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

Off work for a few days and decided to paint my house from top to bottom, bar the grow room of course......Why the fuck did I do this to mesel lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 6, 2015)

I've just been to the grow shop got me sen 5 liters of a+b not running out this time and I've gone for 5.5 pots instead they're a little bit deeper than the 6.5 nut not as wide so thought fuck it I'll give em a blast like....mg how big were yours when flipped ? I'm thinking flip mine when their about 16" or so with a nice set of branches


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just been to the grow shop got me sen 5 liters of a+b not running out this time and I've gone for 5.5 pots instead they're a little bit deeper than the 6.5 nut not as wide so thought fuck it I'll give em a blast like....mg how big were yours when flipped ? I'm thinking flip mine when their about 16" or so with a nice set of branches


Mine wer in 3 rows of 5 and they wer like steps m8, clones wer all different, rangin from about 8-16" when I flipped I reckon. I topped the biggest ones shortly before flip and been bendin them for about 3-4 weeks now, between pinchin them and tying them down. Can't really get at them anymore lol so I've jut let them go now. I'll try gettin a few pics tonight m8 and send u them when lights go out, don't look 3 bad. May as well be 14 tho, there's a runt in there somewhere lol


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

Afternoon 

Dragged me self out of the pit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 6, 2015)

[QUOTE Mastergrow, post: 11566426, member: 265104"]Mine wer in 3 rows of 5 and they wer like steps m8, clones wer all different, rangin from about 8-16" when I flipped I reckon. I topped the biggest ones shortly before flip and been bendin them for about 3-4 weeks now, between pinchin them and tying them down. Can't really get at them anymore lol so I've jut let them go now. I'll try gettin a few pics tonight m8 and send u them when lights go out, don't look 3 bad. May as well be 14 tho, there's a runt in there somewhere lol[/QUOTE]

Haha I've a couple that are way ahead and a couple of runts too got loads of spares tho just didn't want loads of psy in there u see but never mind....I've topped most of mine when I pot em up I'll whack a few canes in each pot and try to tie a few things down to keep it even see how it goes man....few pics would be handy give me a rough guideline on when to flip mine I don't wannado it too early and have loads of space and i don't wantem too big I want em just right u could call me goldielocks lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Dragged me self out of the pit


Hard ol life u got there haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

right so we've all been buying off DN for donkeys and reviewing it some of us anyway. so why isn't there a market forum thread for testing the mdma content of a batch of cowies? I'm thinking I'm going to start the revolution and make them put their mandy where their pie holes are. EZ test kit, and get them to send batch samples. name and shame the dicey kernts selling 160-180 spreads as 200-220's.


----------



## Merlot (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> where the fuck you live then? got me curious now, obviously dont be too specific on here
> 
> yup, like a naughty ebay, go on, order ya shit, then it gets delivered by the postman a while later


South of France. Nowt but farms around here. Nice weather and all, but that's about it. I gotta grow going, but won't be ready til Oct.

What happens if an order gets stopped?? I don't own the property (i'm like a live in caretaker)so don't want to get anyone into any bother (including myself). The boss lady works away for 2 months then is back for a week then rinse and repeat..


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hard ol life u got there haha


Telling ya lax


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> South of France. Nowt but farms around here. Nice weather and all, but that's about it. I gotta grow going, but won't be ready til Oct.
> 
> What happens if an order gets stopped?? I don't own the property (i'm like a live in caretaker)so don't want to get anyone into any bother (including myself). The boss lady works away for 2 months then is back for a week then rinse and repeat..


If an order gets stopped you take a photo of the seizure letter than get a replacement order or refund as far as im aware


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right so we've all been buying off DN for donkeys and reviewing it some of us anyway. so why isn't there a market forum thread for testing the mdma content of a batch of cowies? I'm thinking I'm going to start the revolution and make them put their mandy where their pie holes are. EZ test kit, and get them to send batch samples. name and shame the dicey kernts selling 160-180 spreads as 200-220's.


You get shut recently or something? Few forum members wanna start it but nobody seems to be following through... Check out reddit sub for, seen acid done on there which really put me off ordering it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

no not shit but not as advertised, vendors are taking the piss cos no one EZ tests them I saw a feedback on a listing for 1000 the other day where the buyer had done the test and got a partial refund and it got me thinking.


----------



## Merlot (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> If an order gets stopped you take a photo of the seizure letter than get a replacement order or refund as far as im aware


Sweet so no coppers will bang on the door then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

mark it for the attention of the owner of the house but put a fake initial in the name so you know it's your parcel? just a thought. covers bases.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

I'm gonna miss the ND cut off if my coins don't drop in minutes ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Sweet so no coppers will bang on the door then?


tbh there is always that possibility, albeit very rare, minimise it by only ordering in small amounts etc, they are not likely to come out n visit you for 1/2 oz or summat but any bigger n they could think your dealing etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Got two plants down said I'd treat myself to a bong..I'll continue tomorrow lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm gonna miss the ND cut off if my coins don't drop in minutes ffs


Ain't you seen the big Blue banner about deposits...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

you never get impatient waiting to order drugs lax? hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you never get impatient waiting to order drugs lax? hahaha


I'm sure it's gonna drop any second man! Loool


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Yesss Gfs bringing me back 4 chicken burgers n a milkshake!! Success!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 6, 2015)

Druggies the lot of ye haha I wouldn't mind making a few myself like just every time I get sum cash its get eaten by general life bollocks lol ah well suppose I better tay a few.more dabs ay lax.....so u was in the land of snooze ville on dab street yesterday haha when I first got mine I was a wreck for 3 days lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 6, 2015)

when i chop i gotta do all my plants because i have no where else to hang mine


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

So who's the resident spark in here nowadays??


----------



## R3l[email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Druggies the lot of ye haha I wouldn't mind making a few myself like just every time I get sum cash its get eaten by general life bollocks lol ah well suppose I better tay a few.more dabs ay lax.....so u was in the land of snooze ville on dab street yesterday haha when I first got mine I was a wreck for 3 days lol


Aww man its brilliant it's gonna last me a whire lol.. 



bitch only got me 3 burgers.. Dammit


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So who's the resident spark in here nowadays??


Pm him...


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Pm him...


Lol!...who ffs?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So who's the resident spark in here nowadays??


robbie i think


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

Oh..you dunno loool


----------



## potroastV2 (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bullshit rolli and you know it.





R1b3n4 said:


> innit just, whack this into google n see how many different links pop up lmao "xenforo read conversations"





[email protected] said:


> Lool you're so full of shit I can smell it over here!


Well then, allow me to put it in simpler terms for you cynics. I have never read any member's Private Messages on this forum, because I don't have that ability. I don't care if you believe that, because none of you are the brightest fork in the drawer.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> weird one happened before, anyways potroast how do you feel about UncleBuck using your avatar to do his mischief?


I told him that it was hilarious.

Actually I asked him to do it because I wanted my picture posted another 60,000 times on the forum.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Well then, allow me to put it in simpler terms for you cynics. I have never read any member's Private Messages on this forum, because I don't have that ability. I don't care if you believe that, because none of you are the brightest fork in the drawer.


Have u not warned people in here before about the content of their private messages??


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> I told him that it was hilarious.
> 
> Actually I asked him to do it because I wanted my picture posted another 60,000 times on the forum.


I don't think your pictures going to attract many more users to the forum or anything, if anything more of a deterrent


----------



## potroastV2 (May 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u not warned people in here before about the content of their private messages??


No, I've asked you to not talk about trading bud, plants or seeds in the forum.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Well then, allow me to put it in simpler terms for you cynics. I have never read any member's Private Messages on this forum, because I don't have that ability. I don't care if you believe that, because none of you are the brightest fork in the drawer.


I doubt you`re einstein yourself.....

And why should we believe it when over the years members have been banned left,right and centre for trading/offering when they havent said anything about it in the threads, only in their PM`s?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> No, I've asked you to not talk about trading bud, plants or seeds in the forum.


Maybe my mistake. As for the trading, that shit goes on all over the forum, just seems you like to keep a tighter eye in here for some reason


----------



## ghb (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I doubt your einstein yourself.....


you're einstein, lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> you're einstein, lol


why thanks man!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> you're einstein, lol


lol it dont matter, he`s only a yank, they are good at fucking up perfectly good languages lol


----------



## ghb (May 6, 2015)

i got an oz of "strawberry haze" before, went to break a nug up for a joint then had a good sniff and fuck me it was rank, the first weed i have ever sent back lol, that's crazy in near 2 decades of toking. 

it smells to me like somebody grew a load of shit haze then tried to spray it with something to improve the smell and flavour, they then must have bagged it back up still wet because it's straight ammonia now. too much shit weed coming from spain atm, it doesn't smoke properly


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

@Thc247 
Good man good man


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> i got an oz of "strawberry haze" before, went to break a nug up for a joint then had a good sniff and fuck me it was rank, the first weed i have ever sent back lol, that's crazy in near 2 decades of toking.
> 
> it smells to me like somebody grew a load of shit haze then tried to spray it with something to improve the smell and flavour, they then must have bagged it back up still wet because it's straight ammonia now. too much shit weed coming from spain atm, it doesn't smoke properly


something you ordered in thenim guessing as opposed to finding round your way?


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> i got an oz of "strawberry haze" before, went to break a nug up for a joint then had a good sniff and fuck me it was rank, the first weed i have ever sent back lol, that's crazy in near 2 decades of toking.
> 
> it smells to me like somebody grew a load of shit haze then tried to spray it with something to improve the smell and flavour, they then must have bagged it back up still wet because it's straight ammonia now. too much shit weed coming from spain atm, it doesn't smoke properly


Joke that man I would a been pissed


----------



## Thc247 (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> @Thc247
> Good man good man


yes mate u all good hows every fooker else thou


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

Jus havin a giggle at all this rolli business lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> I told him that it was hilarious.
> 
> Actually I asked him to do it because I wanted my picture posted another 60,000 times on the forum.


wrong un


----------



## ghb (May 6, 2015)

nah i got it off a lad from round here on strap, not even gonna do a j of it. glad i never paid up front is all i can say.

i'm not one for all this business over the internet, it's frowned upon don't you know


----------



## Merlot (May 6, 2015)

I'm a spork.


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)




----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

When my PMs got stopped on the last forum of RIU. That was down to a bot I believe. It's just a software programme that will run as a plug in detecting key words or combinations which will then flag these messages. I would have thought that those users receive an automatic PM ban due to irregular use.

If it was me Administrating the site the last thing I would want to be doing is reading a load of peeps boring PM'S. Its not like anyone is trying to rat you out. NO one who runs a site want to ban user/clicks ffs. It's bad busines.
Please remove tinfoil hats and light up. Just my two bob.
Peace. DST.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> 
> You mean like that time you assumed and stated that lowering temps raises humidity, yet were then proven wrong by at least 3 people besides me?
> 
> ...


Lmao... @Uncle Ben can you believe this crap?


Are you referring to the time you got a Wikipedia article and chopped it up so it can say whatever you wanted then I reposted the full article and served your ass.yea I remember. ..Lmao that was a good day..


----------



## Thc247 (May 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao... @Uncle Ben can you believe this crap?
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the time you got a Wikipedia article and chopped it up so it can say whatever you wanted then I reposted the full article and served your ass.yea I remember. ..Lmao that was a good day..


AND ANOTHER WRONG UN


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Well then, allow me to put it in simpler terms for you cynics. I have never read any member's Private Messages on this forum, because I don't have that ability. I don't care if you believe that, because none of you are the brightest fork in the drawer.


and you're a spork. Not fit to lift fdd's ban hammer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

rabble rabble rabble! Murica! Just leave us be and we'll do the same.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> AND ANOTHER WRONG UN


 Are you his lover? I know why no one else backs him up . It's because he's wrong. But you, what's up with you are you really brained washed? Do you believe he's actually right? Or are you just his little gay sidekick That's so stupid he can't think for himself?
.. i assume you're just a follower..Yorkis bitch. That's your new nickname. YORKIES BITCH. Me and yorki are playing he knows what's up he's not a retard like you he's just a dickhead that hates losing. .even if he has to cheat, he just wants to win...I respect that more then I respect a dick rider like yourself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Well then, allow me to put it in simpler terms for you cynics. I have never read any member's Private Messages on this forum, because I don't have that ability. I don't care if you believe that, because none of you are the brightest fork in the drawer.


*All Content you submit or upload may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.*


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> Joke that man I would a been pissed


u a yank?


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u a yank?


Lmao no y?

(pissed)?? lol

Ment pissed off lol


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

r u??


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> r u??


I wish I was a yank tbh then I could own an ar15 and go shooting the shit out of trees and bears and such


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I wish I was a yank tbh then I could own an ar15 and go shooting the shit out of trees and bears and such


Lol I go rat shooting with a lamp and car battery and an old pump air rifle it's lethal man


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

I spent some time in the states in the 80 s man it was a fukin trip, hitch hiking with 2 girls and getting treated like fukin royalty by almost everyone we met, shame its been taken over by commies


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

Sounds mad man I ain't allowed in states although I always wanted to go just for the experience and to say I travelled the world lol
Still not got my ass out the uk yet


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't think your pictures going to attract many more users to the forum or anything, if anything more of a deterrent


I've put his picture in the garden, by me roses,stop the cats shittin on em


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> Sounds mad man I ain't allowed in states although I always wanted to go just for the experience and to say I travelled the world lol
> Still not got my ass out the uk yet


yeah I wont be going there for a while too scared ill get gitmoed


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

Wtf gitmoed?? Hah


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol I go rat shooting with a lamp and car battery and an old pump air rifle it's lethal man


Any chance u can take out @ 6ohMax cause his a dirty RAT


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any chance u can take out @ 6ohMax cause his a dirty RAT


Lmao all keep my eye out


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any chance u can take out @ 6ohMax cause his a dirty RAT


whose @6ohMax ....that's how u tag em man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and you're a spork. Not fit to lift fdd's ban hammer.


Would that be "spork",as in "Spork calling Orsen ,come in Orsen" ?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whose @6ohMax ....that's how u tag em man


His a rat i called him out in tnt and he has acted like a bitch since..

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/11464637

Thats were it started tell me he aint a RAT after that comment fckin tool braggin about it n all


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Would that be "spork",as in "Spork calling Orsen ,come in Orsen" ?


I wanted to do Mindy as a yuf


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whose @6ohMax ....that's how u tag em man


Posted above


----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> Wtf gitmoed?? Hah


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Oh right I get it


----------



## makka (May 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Posted above


I regard that as snitching Imo he could of just had a word if he didn't like his humour


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I wish I was a yank tbh then I could own an ar15 and go shooting the shit out of trees and bears and such


thats like saying you wish you had been born retarded or with only 1 arm lol

if you want an ar-15 just buy one lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 6, 2015)

I got two fems out of 2 seeds, Jack the Ripper it's about 5 ft now 3 weeks 12/12, from about half way up the main trunk has grown thick & flat ,as opposed to round ! , loads of bud sites all over it , & a big fuck off clump of bud at the very end .


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

makka said:


> I regard that as snitching Imo he could of just had a word if he didn't like his humour


Agreed man thats the way i took it up and i stick by it


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

fukin Nazis pretending to be heroes imso


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> thats like saying you wish you had been born retarded or with only 1 arm lol
> 
> if you want an ar-15 just buy one lol


shit u seen the wedding photos man?


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


..acid,not even once lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ..acid,not even once lol


Ahh drinks this early


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

More like me getting up early..any craic with you?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> More like me getting up early..any craic with you?


Just about to get on the plane man


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just about to get on the plane man


Let's hope that shit don't crash..enjoy yourself man and remember stds ain't a gift you wanna take home with you.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Let's hope that shit don't crash..enjoy yourself man and remember stds ain't a gift you wanna take home with you.


No they aint but shit happens


----------



## ninja1 (May 7, 2015)

Morning people hows it going? more skint than I've been in a long time at the moment and fucking crop due down in a month looks beyond a joke lol. Fucking drives me mad, nute burnt 1 girl really bad and the rest a little bit. Guessing the cheap ec pen is cheap for a reason. Got 6 bodhi in their first pots looking ok nothing special but the lovedawg is stinking to fuck never run chemdawg but heard thats a smelly strain so guessing its that coming through.


----------



## Merlot (May 7, 2015)

Gotta take my chainsaw n strimmer into the shop today. Ran the fuckers on lean fuel, now they refuse to start  hope the engines ain't blown, else that's a grand down the bog.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Gotta take my chainsaw n strimmer into the shop today. Ran the fuckers on lean fuel, now they refuse to start  hope the engines ain't blown, else that's a grand down the bog.


take the plug out n squirt some wd40 in there,leave for 5mins n then try starting it, will rev its head off for 30secs or so but it shold start, if it dont then its probably seized, does the engine turn over when you pull the pullcord?


----------



## Merlot (May 7, 2015)

Nah. The strimmer been acting up for a while anyway. It wouldn't idle, and it was a bitch to get going (10-20 pulls on choke). I took it to the shop and all he did was turn the screw half a turn and claim it was fixed (didn't charge though). It ran for 10 mins then died. Not started since. The saw pretty much started doing the same (not idling, spluttering). I forced started it (pulling cord and throttle at same time) but after a while it too just refused to start. Seized is better then blown though!! If it's fixable he'll sort it. He's good, but you pay through the nose for it.

Lesson learned...measure fuel mix correctly and not by eye.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Nah. The strimmer been acting up for a while anyway. It wouldn't idle, and it was a bitch to get going (10-20 pulls on choke). I took it to the shop and all he did was turn the screw half a turn and claim it was fixed (didn't charge though). It ran for 10 mins then died. Not started since. The saw pretty much started doing the same (not idling, spluttering). I forced started it (pulling cord and throttle at same time) but after a while it too just refused to start. Seized is better then blown though!! If it's fixable he'll sort it. He's good, but you pay through the nose for it.
> 
> Lesson learned...measure fuel mix correctly and not by eye.


almost sounds like shit in the fuel line/filter, have you tried blowing thru the fuel line n changing the filter? should be an inline one like this somewhere








also most strimmers etc run on a mix of either 25:1 or 50:1 on the oil/fuel mix, also if you have been using cheap 2 stroke oil that can sometimes gunge it up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

lol there's nowt can't be 'fixed' in here lol. you want a toe? I can get you a toe with nailpolish! by 3pm.

NDD hahaha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Let's hope that shit don't crash..enjoy yourself man and remember stds ain't a gift you wanna take home with you.


Check the pilot is smiling, any hint of depression ,run like fuck !


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 7, 2015)

keep an eye out for the 2nd pilot going into the toilet


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

Hope your not flying near the Ukranian border? lol


----------



## ninja1 (May 7, 2015)

Whats everyone unto bored out my nut? lost my dam phone got a new one but lost all my fucking numbers man.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No they aint but shit happens


Shit will keep on happening if it's herpies lol keep em aids away from my country I'm allergic to latex lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Whats everyone unto bored out my nut? lost my dam phone got a new one but lost all my fucking numbers man.


 looking after lil un while missus goes shopping for older kids birthday, not even got a damn smoke lol, roll on 2 weeks away lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

trying to angle an abandon ship order in the office here at the moment. fuck all happening.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 7, 2015)

My mrs voted lib dems,....because she likes the colour !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

We've the voting today for gay marriage..had to get the gf registered n all so she could vote. Vote yes you bunch of power puffs!


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

Afternoon fucktards. 
Just back from a feast of a lunch for my little girls birthday, gonna go pick some of her friends up for the party soon,

On a plus note tho my shit is getting chopped in 9 days I can't fucking wait it's been too long.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon fucktards.
> Just back from a feast of a lunch for my little girls birthday, gonna go pick some of her friends up for the party soon,
> 
> On a plus note tho my shit is getting chopped in 9 days I can't fucking wait it's been too long.


what strain ya chopping out of interest?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

^^^ was just about to ask same question lol Yeh hulk what's been chopped man? Think mine are coming down at weekend


----------



## makka (May 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> looking after lil un while missus goes shopping for older kids birthday, not even got a damn smoke lol, roll on 2 weeks away lol


Know the feeling all to we'll lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

Ah fuck forgot to mention the owner of my gaff called around yesterday to inspect the house..fucking said I'd put the dog upstairs.. Straight into my grow n when they came upstairs I was in there with him n got him to bark haha fuck me shit was close.


----------



## makka (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah fuck forgot to mention the owner of my gaff called around yesterday to inspect the house..fucking said I'd put the dog upstairs.. Straight into my grow n when they came upstairs I was in there with him n got him to bark haha fuck me shit was close.


Shit that was close lmao


----------



## Merlot (May 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> almost sounds like shit in the fuel line/filter, have you tried blowing thru the fuel line n changing the filter? should be an inline one like this somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chainsaw is fucked. Cylinder is scratched too fuck. Matey said the cost of repair is the same as buying a new one . The strimmer might be fixable. He's gonna give us a bell next week with a diagnoses/quote.

Fuck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

makka said:


> Shit that was close lmao


Fucking shitting it man we thought it was our takeout since we didn't get notice.. Fucking bitch nearly jumped through the door haha n I'd trimmed two ao house wasn't smelling innocent..hopefully at her old age she can't tell.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

It's 2 Exo 1 psycho and 1 zlhXpsy I'm chopping, the cross strain is smelling real fruity and nice but not the biggest yielded by looks of it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

Ghetto, who's that coke vendor you love merk or something like that thinking of getting a gram to have on standby for getting mw up on my early shifts...funnily enough that's how I got started on speed haha luckily I can't afford a coke habit..might give the synthetic cola a go the buzz lasts longer n just as good, remember the legal high charge..shit was epic


----------



## Thc247 (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah fuck forgot to mention the owner of my gaff called around yesterday to inspect the house..fucking said I'd put the dog upstairs.. Straight into my grow n when they came upstairs I was in there with him n got him to bark haha fuck me shit was close.


you lucky bastard i had to say my missus was asleep for the night shift tonight and best not wake her up so glad my shit was on night cycle and when he came it was all asleep they shouldnt just turn up un announced


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you lucky bastard i had to say my missus was asleep for the night shift tonight and best not wake her up so glad my shit was on night cycle and when he came it was all asleep they shouldnt just turn up un announced


Yeah you're suppose to get notice but I'm renting from travellers so no contract,noting haha luckily travellers hate dogs..especially a 50 kg rottweiler that barks on command


----------



## makka (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah you're suppose to get notice but I'm renting from travellers so no contract,noting haha luckily travellers hate dogs..especially a 50 kg rottweiler that barks on command


I always thought travellers loved dogs 
Like in lockstock


----------



## Thc247 (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah you're suppose to get notice but I'm renting from travellers so no contract,noting haha luckily travellers hate dogs..especially a 50 kg rottweiler that barks on command


they dont like dawgs mate your lucky i rent of a packi and they really dont like dogs so you definately give me an idea for if it happens again


----------



## Thc247 (May 7, 2015)

makka said:


> I always thought travellers loved dogs
> Like in lockstock


same here


----------



## makka (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking shitting it man we thought it was our takeout since we didn't get notice.. Fucking bitch nearly jumped through the door haha n I'd trimmed two ao house wasn't smelling innocent..hopefully at her old age she can't tell.


Yeah scary when that happens lol I had a copper just walk in my back door once looking for some one else luckily kids was down stairs and managed to persuade him wrong house and when he seen kids playing he went out the back door apologising I proper shit mi knickers lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Nice tactics lax I might have to invest in a big fuck off dog lool a Caucasian Shepherd maybe haha


----------



## Thc247 (May 7, 2015)

had to turn extractor up as smell was starting to get around when lights off so upped min speed to min 50% and the smell is no longer getting out the tent when lights out


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

makka said:


> I always thought travellers loved dogs
> Like in lockstock


No a big ass rottweiler haja


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice tactics lax I might have to invest in a big fuck off dog lool a Caucasian Shepherd maybe haha


Haha well-done youve a family a rottweiler would be your best bet they're sheep dogs after Llnso have a serious pack mentally especially if you've em trained n show the kids to handle em..i assure u no1 will ouch you kids haja and one


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> same here


Travellers hate dogs n are very superstitious about cats


----------



## makka (May 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Travellers hate dogs n are very superstitious about cats


Hhmm never new that 
And yeah I think any one scared of a big feck off rotty not just travellers lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 7, 2015)

haha sums it up


----------



## Thc247 (May 7, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha sums it upView attachment 3413187


fookin funny shit


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

heres my latest grow






i love remo, he used to be a slag for advanced but at least this is his own company now and i can forgive him for being such a sellout.

i might even try them if i see them in the shop.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 7, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/HellaflushRC/videos/759881840794824/

becasuse..drift car


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Just potted the baby's up why wait for the weekend ay...2-3 weeks settle in then flipside mother funkers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Remos sound I wouldnt wanna share one of his nasty looking joints tho after that gret tash as been wrapped round it


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

lol 2-3 weeks more in veg?! thats not the sog way mate. i reckon if you flipped them now they will easily fill that space. 10 days max!


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Remos sound I wouldnt wanna share one of his nasty pool ng joints tho after that gret tash as been wrapped round it



they are tampons wrapped in newspaper anyway, i'd smoke his weed all night long but yeah i'd be rolling my own lol. he didn't suit not having a tash, looked like a nonce, you can always trust a guy with a tash.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

U rekon so Yeh I'm unsure when to flip em mate we'll say 2 weeks max then? I want that tent rammed with tops


----------



## Mastergrow (May 7, 2015)

IMO a sog would be more plants and flip them now, if I had what ghetto has I'd veg them a bit, bend them and go for like a bit of a scrog but with no net. That's what I've kinda done, but mines a bigger tent than urs too ghetto, mines 1.5m


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

He looks like my old science teacher Lol @ u can always trust a guy with a tash thinking about it tho you could be right haha.....how those little jd's coming along?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

That's what I was to thinking gonna wack 2 canes in each and tie the tallest branches down to the lower level ones then when's all even flip em so it looks kinda like a sog with no net but better


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

no change at all man, they are in a tent with 14 other plants and the light is a 125w cfl. it is basically stasis in there man.

i will be cloning them in the next week ready for my next run, gonna be a right multi strain!

i vegged my blue pits for 5 days before flipping them, 12 under a 600 then spread them out at two weeks so there is 6 under each 600 and i reckon i will get 2+ per plant easily but this cutting is a beast of a yielder.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Sweet man I'm gonna clone both the big jd's then get rid of the biggens they're taking up too.much room man.....u love the blue pit don't ya them few I sampled off u were nice tho some nice colour to em too


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

you haven't tried this one i don't think. it's green and will not turn purple or hermi no matter what. i admire it for that lol it's just so nice to grow.

i'll come down after harvest and we WILL NOT share genetics and flowers, just have a brew instead. not a bad cuppa you make lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

That's the Yorkshire tea bags mate haha hopefully next time we can have a few dabs an all....that sounds good I've had a couple of nanners show on the JD2 got em early so shouldn't be any trouble think I'm gonna chop em at weekendanyway save a bit of leccy for a week of so then I can do a load more blasting as well haha


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2015)

ghet and G sitting in a tree.......lol even all hows tricks


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2015)

were those remo nutes for coco?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

D. a. b. b. I. n. g lool 

Sound Zedd how's tricks?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 7, 2015)

@ghb, m8 are we old aquanetance's ? I can't remember who u r ! LMFAO if u r ! Sorry butt.


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ghb, m8 are we old aquanetance's ? I can't remember who u r ! LMFAO if u r ! Sorry butt.


remember that time behind the bike sheds?


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's the Yorkshire tea bags mate haha hopefully next time we can have a few dabs an all....that sounds good I've had a couple of nanners show on the JD2 got em early so shouldn't be any trouble think I'm gonna chop em at weekendanyway save a bit of leccy for a week of so then I can do a load more blasting as well haha



#2 you say? i might bin it off before we even get going if thats the case, depends how bad though?.

a few of those nice frosty purple blue pits had late nanners, i'd rather have sensi than fancy looking. it is a shame though, i have grown some cracking phenos that got binned because of the late nanners. the dog s1 has to be my fav of all time i only ran it 3 times but there was the odd seed in the bud and it just aint right, if folk aren't aware there is the potential of seeds it can ruin a joint cracking in to one half way through a j.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Yeh #2 only 2 so far but I bet there's more lurking in the lowers I might even chop em tonight and get it over with give the tent a good scrub down and a bleach out


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 7, 2015)

ghb said:


> remember that time behind the bike sheds?


I struggle to remember this morning these days m8 :/


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

heres a few snaps of my ladies when i was over checkin on them earlier tonight
i think this is gnna be a decent yielding crop for the exo and psy. 9 more days and the fuckers are coming down that will be 9 weeks.


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

some nice beefy colas there. that all under a 600?


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

ghb said:


> some nice beefy colas there. that all under a 600?


Yeah mate just under the one 600w in a cool tube, I've let my mate pretty much grow these ones I've just told him what and when to do. It's easier that way coz he stays a good bit away from me and I'm growing at his for now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

canny stellar for a remote grow that. Fair play!


----------



## ghb (May 7, 2015)

it's nice not having seen them for a few days. i'm going to my mates tomorrow and i know the tent is gonna be rammed full of bushes lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> canny stellar for a remote grow that. Fair play!


Cheers mate, 
They have flowered under that old 600 bulb I got from yourself mate. It still has plenty life left in it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

knew it had a bit left in it. Just glad someone got some good buds out of it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 7, 2015)

yo guys hows it going i was at m8 m8s today playing ps4 fifa and he got out lsd weed that was a good smoke any 1 had it ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 7, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys hows it going i was at m8 m8s today playing ps4 fifa and he got out lsd weed that was a good smoke any 1 had it ?


Relax has grown it a cpl times, I've sampled it and it's a nice enough smoke.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 7, 2015)

he had a bit of cheese but smelt like shit and was all leafy looked shit never had any of that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 7, 2015)

I'm knackered because I've been harvesting my zombie Kush. 

A bunch of growers have just moved in a few doors away, on my side of the street. Told my bf the other day that they had 6 black bin bags (of 50L soil) being brought in from the car. Walking the dog tonight, I hear the fans blatantly on! That's at least 5 grows within 200 metres of my places and that's not including the outdoor which is starting up. 

When you walk the dog at 1am you hear all sorts, fans etc. 

Glad I use AC.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Yeh man looks sweet that hulk you'll be up to your knees is weed soon lol ...I've just chopped and trimmed the psy nugs are rick hard man almost menthol smelling...time to chill now with a nice joint a few dabs and a brew


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 7, 2015)

Does that zombie kush have any wild zombie in it?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 8, 2015)

Another 5 Tory years.....fucked are the meek .


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Waked n baked piss take elections all I gotta say


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys hows it going i was at m8 m8s today playing ps4 fifa and he got out lsd weed that was a good smoke any 1 had it ?


I grew it out kept it for two runs n RobbieP grew her out..according to him mine tasted differently.I'd the short slow flowering pheno


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm knackered because I've been harvesting my zombie Kush.
> 
> A bunch of growers have just moved in a few doors away, on my side of the street. Told my bf the other day that they had 6 black bin bags (of 50L soil) being brought in from the car. Walking the dog tonight, I hear the fans blatantly on! That's at least 5 grows within 200 metres of my places and that's not including the outdoor which is starting up.
> 
> ...


thats bait 
u can hear there shit when walking your dog they need to sort that shit owt


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Relax has grown it a cpl times, I've sampled it and it's a nice enough smoke.


The last run I'd on here did her justice think u n RobbieP got a taste of that, wish I'd not killed her but she wasn't yeilding hear enough compared to the cheese suprise which had sexy fat golf ball buds all over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> Waked n baked piss take elections all I gotta say


fucking pisstake SNP wantaways from labour now were stuck with the tories for 5 years. nice one. scots wanting more say in westminster aye fair enough but how much extra say they got with the tories in majority. sweet fuck all that's what.

rant over. 

I'm now away into town to find a fucking cowboy outfit. best mate told me 3 days ago it's his birthday crawl at the coast in cowboy gear. told me i wasn't allowed me bowie knife too. 

fuck do you buy cowboy hats from?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Found a few vals(6) in my room when I was about to trim, ate 3 can't remember a thing but I'd done all my trimming n even mopped the room but dunno if I ate the last 3 or what n I'd woken to a angry text from the gf sating I was two high last night haha thank fuck I'd only the few n here I was tempted to get 30 boxes off agora for like 420e n sell em off at 40 a strip of 70 a box but I dunno if I can stop myself lol damn profit on those are insane!


Fucking hope those tabs ain't lying around the gf will fuck me up man she's really anti drugs haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking pisstake SNP wantaways from labour now were stuck with the tories for 5 years. nice one. scots wanting more say in westminster aye fair enough but how much extra say they got with the tories in majority. sweet fuck all that's what.
> 
> rant over.
> 
> ...


You should turn up dressed as ma hat ma gandhi n say you thought it was cowboys n Indian lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats bait
> u can hear there shit when walking your dog they need to sort that shit owt


It's hot if they don't live there because who's looking after it? 
We are allowed to grow at home though, how many lights is debatable though. 
Trouble is, when they stink out the whole street in 2 mths time, the neighbours will think its us!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

I was tempted to go cowgirl for a laugh but it's gonna be cold and rainy at the coast so sacked that off. 

I just need a hat really. i've a check shirt and the missus reckons primani for the neckerchief thing. least it's not weekend primark...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's hot if they don't live there because who's looking after it?
> We are allowed to grow at home though, how many lights is debatable though.
> Trouble is, when they stink out the whole street in 2 mths time, the neighbours will think its us!!


two options really lass, a quiet word or a loud one. no room for cowboys when everyone's at stake


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's hot if they don't live there because who's looking after it?
> We are allowed to grow at home though, how many lights is debatable though.
> Trouble is, when they stink out the whole street in 2 mths time, the neighbours will think its us!!


Send em an anonymous letter saying their ignorance will be the downfall of all growers in the area, tell em what they need to improve or you can offer assistance at a price n if they ask for your help offer wm clones..at a price 

Oh and send them Russian.bf lol everyone's afraid of the Russians haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking pisstake SNP wantaways from labour now were stuck with the tories for 5 years. nice one. scots wanting more say in westminster aye fair enough but how much extra say they got with the tories in majority. sweet fuck all that's what.
> 
> rant over.
> 
> ...


i know this is gonna sound silly but go have a look in 99p store if you have one up there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

if we have one?! hahahah there's one every other fucking street these days. thing is i don;t need a pink sparkly glitter covered hen do one hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Then do something ridiculous like dress up as a ghost or something stupid lol fucking cowboy shit..you'll look like you're heading to a village ppl reunion


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Woody outfit lol fro
argos costly tho


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Send em an anonymous letter saying their ignorance will be the downfall of all growers in the area, tell em what they need to improve or you can offer assistance at a price n if they ask for your help offer wm clones..at a price
> 
> Oh and send them Russian.bf lol everyone's afraid of the Russians haha


I was going to do something funny last night at 2am!
I'm currently cutting a harvest so I was going to leave a bag of leaves at their front door! Lol
Ps they drive around in a fat black new Audi. Nicest car on the road! Lol
The trouble about speaking up is identifying yourself as a grower also. These guys are not aware of how quiet it gets round here at night. I dunno, If im with the dog i may mention its noisy at night and see what they say! If Im with my bf, they may think we are gonna rob them!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 8, 2015)

[QUOTE="Don Gin and Ton, post: 11572295, 

fuck do you buy cowboy hats from?[/QUOTE]

...A cowboy hat shop ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if we have one?! hahahah there's one every other fucking street these days. thing is i don;t need a pink sparkly glitter covered hen do one hahaha


 lol they had plain ones in the one down here the other day lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> [QUOTE="Don Gin and Ton, post: 11572295,
> 
> fuck do you buy cowboy hats from?


...A cowboy hat shop ?[/QUOTE]

do you mean a milliners lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 8, 2015)

Go as the invisible man , then if ya wanna get off earlie , no one will miss ya !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ...A cowboy hat shop ?


do you mean a milliners lol[/QUOTE]

I don't know, do they have a shop that sells cowboy hats ? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

30 blokes in fancy dress off their nut is going to cause enough of a stir without one dressed as something else haha that's birthday boys usual trick, he goes as something totally not what the fancy dress is. came to my pirate zombie party as a giant adult baby, nappy the lot then pissed hiself just to see. funny bunch my pals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ...A cowboy hat shop ?


do you mean a milliners lol[/QUOTE]
i'll figure something out but am not spending a fortune on fancy dress ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> [QUOTE="Don Gin and Ton, post: 11572295,
> 
> fuck do you buy cowboy hats from?


...A cowboy hat shop ?[/QUOTE]
not the commonest of things in north england if i'm honest.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> do you mean a milliners lol


I don't know, do they have a shop that sells cowboy hats ? Lol[/QUOTE]

milliners= hatmaker lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's hot if they don't live there because who's looking after it?
> We are allowed to grow at home though, how many lights is debatable though.
> Trouble is, when they stink out the whole street in 2 mths time, the neighbours will think its us!!


thats what i meant by bait it baits up every one who growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

I don't need a formal dress Stetson here lmao.

looking like might have to go to Spain to sort legal stuff for BB. Glad I've bought nowt yet.

pollen turned up. Nice fluffy. Bout6 a g.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was going to do something funny last night at 2am!
> I'm currently cutting a harvest so I was going to leave a bag of leaves at their front door! Lol
> Ps they drive around in a fat black new Audi. Nicest car on the road! Lol
> The trouble about speaking up is identifying yourself as a grower also. These guys are not aware of how quiet it gets round here at night. I dunno, If im with the dog i may mention its noisy at night and see what they say! If Im with my bf, they may think we are gonna rob them!


Don't mention anything just post em an anonymous letter n offer to post wm clones if needed..Again all at a price but definitely keep yourself distant from those morons


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't need a formal dress Stetson here lmao.
> 
> looking like might have to go to Spain to sort legal stuff for BB. Glad I've bought nowt yet.
> 
> pollen turned up. Nice fluffy. Bout6 a g.


Who'd you order from? I've some zero zero from peaceandpot coming my way.


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was going to do something funny last night at 2am!
> I'm currently cutting a harvest so I was going to leave a bag of leaves at their front door! Lol
> Ps they drive around in a fat black new Audi. Nicest car on the road! Lol
> The trouble about speaking up is identifying yourself as a grower also. These guys are not aware of how quiet it gets round here at night. I dunno, If im with the dog i may mention its noisy at night and see what they say! If Im with my bf, they may think we are gonna rob them!


i would personnally respect sum1 if they sussed what i was doing and came to warn me as most people would just go kick the door off if you are warning them of the noise you are infact helping them out in the long run how long before others hear there fans if my neighbor approached to tell me my fans was too loud then it would definately give me a heads up too do something about it pronto and if it was me i would pack up and move location no matter how far in but as you said you are allowed to grow in your home its just number of lights and if you can hear there fans im presuming they must be running some fans to cool quite a few lights


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Who'd you order from? I've some zero zero from peaceandpot coming my way.


weed4bits or something man.

got a pair of braces, went to try them on , fuckin things pinged off and smacked me right in the eye. I've one pink eye to buggery. Fucked a hat off they all looked like man from del Monte style. Pubtime


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i would personnally respect sum1 if they sussed what i was doing and came to warn me as most people would just go kick the door off if you are warning them of the noise you are infact helping them out in the long run how long before others hear there fans if my neighbor approached to tell me my fans was too loud then it would definately give me a heads up too do something about it pronto and if it was me i would pack up and move location no matter how far in but as you said you are allowed to grow in your home its just number of lights and if you can hear there fans im presuming they must be running some fans to cool quite a few lights


By the sounds of it they're a gang so might not take kindly to any sort of attention nor would a grower wanna bring any extra un needed attention to themselves so an anonymous letter should suffice


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2015)

im if u see ur neighbour is growing pot act fukin ignorant so much that he thinks ur a mug, if u hear fans shut the fuk up don't make his problem yours, survive to grow imo


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> By the sounds of it they're a gang so might not take kindly to any sort of attention nor would a grower wanna bring any extra un needed attention to themselves so an anonymous letter should suffice


true true 
an anonomous letter is best to cover yourself as if you did advise them and then sum1 else robbed it they would come straight to you


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> true true
> an anonomous letter is best to cover yourself as if you did advise them and then sum1 else robbed it they would come straight to you


Check you out dropping logic bombs lol jk








Lads still not over the fact that I don't remember trimming 3 plants haha n I've looked everywhere for the vals n I only remember eating 3 wtf happened to the other 3 lol ivw looked everywhere but being vals they'll turn up in the Gfs jewellery box or something haha still not as bad as when I was buying em in bulk just need to show some self control n I can make serious money from em n never have to sell my weed again! Mwahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Woop woop hash arrived shame ive work later


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check you out dropping logic bombs lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard man too hard ime lol that's why I only buy ten a time every blue moon no pun intended


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

my backs fucked keep getting in tent climbimg under the canopy to water the sluts i tried auto pots before but noticed a drop in yield as the pots was alot smaller but im going to switch to sog now and going to cram in as many plants as poss but what does any one reckon best way to feed plants auto dont mind which or what way just the best way to ensure plants get whats needed when needed and save me fuckin my back up any more 
i paid out big dollar for my auto pot system and only used it once it was good in respect of plants healthy and growing even and drinking lots but my yield was halved from 45-55 oz to 26 so i went back to hand watering it doesnt really bother me hand feeding but now when in full bloom and im climbing in brushing against plants and having to lift plants out tent i end up stinking like fook and because im working with the plants i dont realise how bad i smell until i get people telling me i stink of bud had back probs for a while now too


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check you out dropping logic bombs lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got box of diazypam here want to sell them but i know il end up eating the fook outa em prolly end up eating the box once they all gone


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> my backs fucked keep getting in tent climbimg under the canopy to water the sluts i tried auto pots before but noticed a drop in yield as the pots was alot smaller but im going to switch to sog now and going to cram in as many plants as poss but what does any one reckon best way to feed plants auto dont mind which or what way just the best way to ensure plants get whats needed when needed and save me fuckin my back up any more
> i paid out big dollar for my auto pot system and only used it once it was good in respect of plants healthy and growing even and drinking lots but my yield was halved from 45-55 oz to 26 so i went back to hand watering it doesnt really bother me hand feeding but now when in full bloom and im climbing in brushing against plants and having to lift plants out tent i end up stinking like fook and because im working with the plants i dont realise how bad i smell until i get people telling me i stink of bud had back probs for a while now too


Get a big res and a pump and a timer do a bit of math for water schedule depends on pot size size of plant water uptake humidity and get some Wilma tubing and blue pikes to stick in pots and your away mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

@makka im going to send that monday morning mate havnt had chance as of yet and dont really want it stuck over week end in sum warehouse bro 
ill holla you soon as dun


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> Get a big res and a pump and a timer do a bit of math for water schedule depends on pot size size of plant water uptake humidity and get some Wilma tubing and blue pikes to stick in pots and your away mate


got a res already tried the pump with a mate before but plants further away was getting alot less than at front im talkin about around 100 + plants here under 5 x 600 watters no veg straight flower


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> my backs fucked keep getting in tent climbimg under the canopy to water the sluts i tried auto pots before but noticed a drop in yield as the pots was alot smaller but im going to switch to sog now and going to cram in as many plants as poss but what does any one reckon best way to feed plants auto dont mind which or what way just the best way to ensure plants get whats needed when needed and save me fuckin my back up any more
> i paid out big dollar for my auto pot system and only used it once it was good in respect of plants healthy and growing even and drinking lots but my yield was halved from 45-55 oz to 26 so i went back to hand watering it doesnt really bother me hand feeding but now when in full bloom and im climbing in brushing against plants and having to lift plants out tent i end up stinking like fook and because im working with the plants i dont realise how bad i smell until i get people telling me i stink of bud had back probs for a while now too


Look at the micro irrigation kits they sell in wilkos, put a drip spike in each pot, connect em all to a main pump, put end of pump in bucket of nutes, press button n water every pot at the same time lol, just turn pump off when you see runioff

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/kingfisher-micro-irrigation-system-71-piece/invt/0199744


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

because of watering every 2-3 days a normal timer wasnt any good so got a digital timer 7 day settings and when power cut the timer lost all its settings went to check on em and they was alll like fook had to start again


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Look at the micro irrigation kits they sell in wilkos, put a drip spike in each pot, connect em all to a main pump, put end of pump in bucket of nutes, press button n water every pot at the same time lol, just turn pump off when you see runioff


this is what i was thinking using the pump but possibly break it down into seperate hoses so i manually switch pump on and water 20 plants a time and change tubing over on pump to do the next 20


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka im going to send that monday morning mate havnt had chance as of yet and dont really want it stuck over week end in sum warehouse bro
> ill holla you soon as dun


Yeah man safe the baby are nice n perky should have roots in no time


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this is what i was thinking using the pump but possibly break it down into seperate hoses so i manually switch pump on and water 20 plants a time and change tubing over on pump to do the next 20


The reason the back plants got more was because u didn't work out the tube lengths and flow rate of pump I think I had this problem a few times when doing coco sogs


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

mind u other thing was the way the soil comes away from the side of pots when dry and if dont pack the sides down the water runs straight through so still need to climb in and pack the sides down or not let them dry so much between waterings i suppose


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

I got round it by making a manifold if u will with air pump taps to control flow rate on each seperate lline it worked a treat


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> The reason the back plants got more was because u didn't work out the tube lengths and flow rate of pump I think I had this problem a few times when doing coco sogs


the further plants got a lot less but i get you you mean have all tubes the same length so that the water travels the same distance to water even


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> the further plants got a lot less but i get you you mean have all tubes the same length so that the water travels the same distance to water even


Yeah that's right and u can get flow rate taps what just push on to get the flow rate perfect only thing a found is a ball ache is sometimes the pikes block. I use to just check them once a week at water time


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this is what i was thinking using the pump but possibly break it down into seperate hoses so i manually switch pump on and water 20 plants a time and change tubing over on pump to do the next 20


yeah do something like have all 20 spikes feed into a main manifold which ends in a single bit of garden hose, push fit connector attached to the end (5115 below) and then you can have both lots attached to pump n just turn the taps on the connector to decide what 20 to feed lol


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah do something like have all 20 spikes feed into a main manifold which ends in a single bit of garden hose, push fit connector attached to the end (5115 below) and then you can have both lots attached to pump n just turn the taps on the connector to decide what 20 to feed lol


Lol that's what I do to drain my res them attachments are a god send


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah do something like have all 20 spikes feed into a main manifold which ends in a single bit of garden hose, push fit connector attached to the end (5115 below) and then you can have both lots attached to pump n just turn the taps on the connector to decide what 20 to feed lol


i like the look of those that saves me having to disconnect tubes and connect others


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

And they have taps to control flow


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Peaceandpot has the best stealth,printed addy,printed return addy n touch barrier followed by mylar,vacuum then one final mylar layer n I got 3.03...woop woop


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> It's hard man too hard ime lol that's why I only buy ten a time every blue moon no pun intended


Dude I can get 30 boxes for like 415 n selling is get 2400!! Fucking first world problems lads haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> got box of diazypam here want to sell them but i know il end up eating the fook outa em prolly end up eating the box once they all gone


You get fuck all for em over there here we can get 3-4e a pill or I charge 40e for a strip n 70-75 for a box


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

get a quid a pill here i pay 10a for 28 10mg


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dude I can get 30 boxes for like 415 n selling is get 2400!! Fucking first world problems lads haha


big proffit to be made then lol


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You get fuck all for em over there here we can get 3-4e a pill or I charge 40e for a strip n 70-75 for a box


Funking he'll is good that how come? 
No one get them?


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> get a quid a pill here i pay 10a for 28 10mg


I can get a strip for a tenner I use to get jars of them off Pakis but lost link I was glad any way I was mazid an valid up everyday lol not good tbh


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i would personnally respect sum1 if they sussed what i was doing and came to warn me as most people would just go kick the door off if you are warning them of the noise you are infact helping them out in the long run how long before others hear there fans if my neighbor approached to tell me my fans was too loud then it would definately give me a heads up too do something about it pronto and if it was me i would pack up and move location no matter how far in but as you said you are allowed to grow in your home its just number of lights and if you can hear there fans im presuming they must be running some fans to cool quite a few lights


This is actually true and happened recently. 
I had a harvest at my bf and he would t let me open the window, yeah you guessed it. A few days later the main caretaker told /asked us, I admitted it and thanked him. Reassured him it was only a few and then did the walk with a few plants at 3 am to my other place, just in case. 
I basically reduced the size of the grow and got my bf to apologise to the neighbours etc. they were just concerned it was more than a personal grow (it was) and he promised to fix the smell.
These guys will be lucky if I tell them before someone else does.


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

couple more shots


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> I can get a strip for a tenner I use to get jars of them off Pakis but lost link I was glad any way I was mazid an valid up everyday lol not good tbh


no not good u need a break inbetween to stay human


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Is that 1st pic the royal cheese??


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> big proffit to be made then lol


That's the problem I've to not touch of m to make that profit but I remember how shitty I felt after wm n now I'll have my crop to smoke so I think I can do it..Worth a try anyways tis easy money then I grow for myself


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> Funking he'll is good that how come?
> No one get them?


Irelands very expensive most even generics go for 2-3 a pop but if I've Propper in blister I can charge max, have a mate that will definitely take a strip a week but I'll mention to him I can do a box for 75 n he might take em..Tricks to find ppl I trust but I might ask my lad to rid em will give him a strip for free for every box he sells lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> I can get a strip for a tenner I use to get jars of them off Pakis but lost link I was glad any way I was mazid an valid up everyday lol not good tbh


See that's the problem I've just gotten off em but I've had my lad at me every week about em cuz all he can get is those dodgy generics about the place... So I may aswell look after my mates health.. N make a tidy profit in the process


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

I woul


[email protected] said:


> ire ands very expensive most even generics go for 2-3 a pop but if I've Propper in blister I can charge max, have a mate that will definitely take a strip a week but I'll mention to him I can do a box for 75 n he might take em..Tricks to find ppl I trust but I might ask my lad to rid em will give him a strip for free for every box he sells lol


would say that's your best bet mate be a middle man low risk decent profit


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

makka said:


> I woul
> 
> would say that's your best bet mate be a middle man low risk decent profit


Only way to go man just gotta keep my fingers out of the cookie jar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2015)

that's why I don't do white. Couldn't trust myself


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

this was the royal that pic just wasnt royal mate


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Lookin fookin nice man


Thc247 said:


> this was the royal that pic just wasnt royal mate
> View attachment 3413815View attachment 3413817 View attachment 3413819 View attachment 3413820 View attachment 3413821 View attachment 3413816


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's why I don't do white. Couldn't trust myself


Yeah but fuck it I'd never have to sell any of my weed again...once I've a load of pot I wouldn't really be tempted I'd only got hooked cuz I was unemployed n very low on smoke...fingers crossed I've gotta Try it at least once to see how it goes


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

got 8 royal in my current grow room also but got 5 ssh and 1 other cheese by dinafem was a free bee so thought fuck it chuck it in


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2015)

Is that the royal queen seeds cheese?


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

yes it is 


3eyes said:


> Is that the royal queen seeds cheese?


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes it is


Grew this before smell was banging yield was good and the 1st joint was awesome but after that no strength i hope you get a better pheno


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Grew this before smell was banging yield was good and the 1st joint was awesome but after that no strength i hope you get a better pheno


ive run it for 18 months mate the smoke was nice creamy cheesy


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 8, 2015)

Ghetto how'd your jakes dream girls turn out? Anything interesting? I'm popping a few nxt week when I chop this lot, hoping I find a pheno close to the last one I had.


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ive run it for 18 months mate the smoke was nice creamy cheesy


As i say the taste was really cheesy it was just the strength was shit the 1st joint would smash you but after that it was just a really nice taste with very little stone. If i had a decent pheno with some kick i would still be running it now because she is a very tasty bitch


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

How long did you flower her 3eyes? 
Just curious


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

3eyes said:


> As i say the taste was really cheesy it was just the strength was shit the 1st joint would smash you but after that it was just a really nice taste with very little stone. If i had a decent pheno with some kick i would still be running it now because she is a very tasty bitch


how long did u flower it out it said on there site ready at 8 weeks but if u grow for 10 + it packs more punch i normally go 9+ weeks


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> how long did u flower it out it said on there site ready at 8 weeks but if u grow for 10 + it packs more punch i normally go 9+ weeks


10 weeks flowering, i always take cheese 10 weeks it must of been an odd pheno. 1st spliff or 2 would give you a good knock after that it was really mild but the smell and taste were top draw


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

3eyes said:


> 10 weeks flowering, i always take cheese 10 weeks it must of been an odd pheno. 1st spliff or 2 would give you a good knock after that it was really mild but the smell and taste were top draw


its the best ive found and have been very happy with it it absolutely stinks and the taste is creamy i liked it and everyone else who tried it also had nowt bad to say u got any pics of the pheno u grew


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its the best ive found and have been very happy with it it absolutely stinks and the taste is creamy i liked it and everyone else who tried it also had nowt bad to say u got any pics of the pheno u grew


That's what I like to hear


----------



## Mastergrow (May 8, 2015)

A&E lol, lightweight!


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its the best ive found and have been very happy with it it absolutely stinks and the taste is creamy i liked it and everyone else who tried it also had nowt bad to say u got any pics of the pheno u grew


No pics it was very similar looking to yours and as you say stinks if i had the same result as you have from it I'd still be growing it as she is some really nice tasting gear


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A&E lol, lightweight!


not referring to myself of course, I need it to wake up in the morning cheeky bastard


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Best sort tha bitches out


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> is leave conversation the same as delete conversasion lads ?


Don't think so I couldn't find how to my self


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Aahhh ok


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Cleared


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

looking at gavita pro's are they really worth all that money im thinking yes it might be seen them in action and the reviews and that seriously thinking to get some


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

What makes them different 247 just the dual ended bulb? Look good tho don't they


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2015)

the spectrum of light the intensity the temps they run at and give out seems like too good to not try


----------



## makka (May 8, 2015)

Pricey tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Finally trying the zero zero from peaceandpot... Not zero zero but tasty hash


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2015)

how many things wrong with it relax?
marks for shitness out of 100?

hence the name


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Oh it's tasty hash nice n soft once fondled lol very tasty with wax sprinkled on top maybe a 80 out of 100 but I did had ridiculously high expectations the way rambo was on about it (buuuurn) but it's great hash for the price based on price to quality ratio she's a easy 100 but on a general strong hash scale 8(sorry was high) which is pretty good just not insane willy wonka kinda shit in ur head... Unless you sprinkle wax on it shhhit gets a little 2 strong as I type this last bit here now this instant with these words..youre a fairy haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 8, 2015)

Just chopped.the jd#2 down shows deffo a better yielder than #1 And smells fruiti too didn't lollipop at all so got a shitoad of trim man...if u ain.binned it yet ghb I'd keep it didn't see anymore nanners at all so only the 2 on her.....time for a joint and dabs I'm fucked


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2015)

i'll do one along with everything else i run in the summer. i dont mind a couple of late nanners, just as long as there are no seeds in there.

7 weeks in, can't wait til im chopping.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 8, 2015)

Nice! No seeds mate not seen any anyway just a couple of late nanners as u say but I'd say double yield easy and that's just the nice nugs all the pop has gone in the trim bin for blasting  I need a cryogenic freezer so I can make live resin


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> i'll do one along with everything else i run in the summer. i dont mind a couple of late nanners, just as long as there are no seeds in there.
> 
> 7 weeks in, can't wait til im chopping.


Gringo is looking a bit of a beast, think mines gonna go 10-11 weeks due to it taking so long to flip into flower


----------



## makka (May 9, 2015)

Going on people 

Morning / afternoon 

Need a sausage butty


----------



## makka (May 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> small ones are a lot easier to deal with mate, they just don't produce any shite, all meat!.
> 
> getting half a box per plant is hard to say no to really, i already know the 3 bigguns will shit on the 13 small ones for yield but they have been a cunt to maintain, esp the cheese due to flopiness


Yeah smaller are easier for sure to manage but if u para about plant count then big is the way to go imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2015)

sat on me jack waiting for a sniff dealer in one of the roughest bars in Byker in full cowboy outfit. The locals divvent know what to make of it.

2.60 a pint. That rough...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

ghbt: 11575058 said:


> small ones are a lot easier to deal with mate, they just don't produce any shite, all meat!.
> 
> getting half a box per plant is hard to say no to really, i already know the 3 bigguns will shit on the 13 small ones for yield but they have been a cunt to maintain, esp the cheese due to flopiness


Yeh the bigguns look beasts man deffo gonna be yeilders...haha the cheese floppyness when I took the strings off and canes out the psy just hit the floor with a thud tho made me smile haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

Yeeeeeehhaaawwww ride em' cowboy


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2015)

checked my cuttings today 9/9 rooted  problem is i have no where to put them for 5-6 weeks lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> checked my cuttings today 9/9 rooted  problem is i have no where to put them for 5-6 weeks lol


just chuck em in a pot n in a few weeks take another lot of cuts off em n root them ready for wqhen you need em lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2015)

think they will grow ok on the windowsill


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> think they will grow ok on the windowsill


depends what way your window faces tbh, they will at least "survive" in the window even if they dont grow lol, aint ya got a few lightbulbs to chuck em under or summat?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2015)

ive got one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004J4GMD2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00 just got no way to put them really indoors with out kids seeing them the window faces se


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ViralThread/videos/618098821665297/


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive got one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004J4GMD2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00 just got no way to put them really indoors with out kids seeing them the window faces se


chuck em up in the loft or in a cupboard in ya bedroom or summat, that light bulb will at least keep a few cuts alive for a few weeks


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> chuck em up in the loft or in a cupboard in ya bedroom or summat, that light bulb will at least keep a few cuts alive for a few weeks


Exactly. Work on building up a solid root system. Just keep cutting them back a bit if they stretch and they also bush out a little more as well. Ask Don. He's infamous for rigging up dodgy cardboard box grows with 1 cfl.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2015)

kk cool thats for the input the roots are only about 10mm at min some smaller so ill keep them in aero cloner for a few more days think i should take lid away now and add a bit of feed ?


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

Sounds like you don't need to do nothing to them for a bit.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2015)

kk


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> kk cool thats for the input the roots are only about 10mm at min some smaller so ill keep them in aero cloner for a few more days think i should take lid away now and add a bit of feed ?


entirely up to you mate but ive kept cuts in my cloner before for about 3 weeks just by adding some veg nutes before the got potted up


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> entirely up to you mate but ive kept cuts in my cloner before for about 3 weeks just by adding some veg nutes before the got potted up


Exactly what I use the xstream prop for, I've kept them in there for a few weeks, as dst says gets a good root system goin before pottin them


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2015)

i got 5lt of water in there how much A&B do u think i should start with


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got 5lt of water in there how much A&B do u think i should start with


Lol, if the roots are only 10mm there's no big panick for feed ffs, calm down Pompey. I usually leave mine a while and then add about 1/5 or 1/4 of the recommended dose, my nutes are for hydro tho so could be totally different


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

Well thats my teeth destined for disaster haha


----------



## Merlot (May 9, 2015)

I ruined mine with haribo lol use to chomp through 2-3 bags a night with the munchies


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

for 5litres in ya res i would put 2-3ml of a+b to get em started for the first week or so, total, NOT per litre


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

Bit of a close shave that


----------



## makka (May 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


Ooooffffff thats close

Anyone know out about 10mg diazepam but there white???

No markings just 1 score across middle?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


had a few of them over the years lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

Another nice wax cookie this one is zlh and smells fire not wieghed it yet but used about 28-30g of trim


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

10% seems the usual pull off trim


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

makka said:


> Ooooffffff thats close
> 
> Anyone know out about 10mg diazepam but there white???
> 
> No markings just 1 score across middle?


zepose are Indian generics but I think its an x shape in em


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

...tasty little bong,cheese suprise topped with zero zero n a Lil sprinkle of gsc wax..mmm


----------



## makka (May 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> zepose are Indian generics but I think its an x shape in em


They blister pack says diazepam ip 10MG zepose does this hekos


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Are you getting anything off em? Sound fucking suspect...drop a few see where it leads things..why don't you buy online?


----------



## makka (May 9, 2015)

all I can say it top notch And in funked anyway lok blazing weed to tho amoz haze


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

Oh man this lemon wax is tasty as fuck man I did the temps a lil lower and its a lot more waxy and terpy really tasty man


----------



## Merlot (May 9, 2015)

Why the fuck is this cunt still plowing when it's nearly 2am???


----------



## ghb (May 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Why the fuck is this cunt still plowing when it's nearly 2am???


he probably hasn't finished has he? that would be my guess. 
the life of a farmer..........


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

Story lads what's the craic? 
Ghetto that's looking tasty man Bet you went full retard after hitting that lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

stilherrre said:


> www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


Yeah I seen you post that on every thread...even if it's buck or whoever shits not cool man its fine trying to offend someone but that shit draws the line man not cool at all!


----------



## abe supercro (May 10, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 10, 2015)

That's not Buck.

They've already found his profile and posted it in that thread Ribena linked the other day.


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

fuck me just come to missed takeaway and woke up n settee man 
Wtf happened???


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2015)

Morning all, daughters birthday today so gna have a house full of cunts i cant stand ffs, be glad when everyone fucks off n i can have a smoke lol

what you cunts upto today then?


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck me just come to missed takeaway and woke up n settee man
> Wtf happened???


Vals haha


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

was busy yesterday setting up new tent its only a 1 light tent


makka said:


> Ooooffffff thats close
> 
> Anyone know out about 10mg diazepam but there white???
> 
> No markings just 1 score across middle?


no mate never heard of white 10 mg 2 mg yes


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> zepose are Indian generics but I think its an x shape in em


And u right lax they had a quadrant x on them


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> was busy yesterday setting up new tent its only a 1 light tent
> 
> no mate never heard of white 10 mg 2 mg yes


That's why I was suspect at first till I eaten them all in 2 hours lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

was busy yesterday setting up new momma home in the past always used 2x125 watt cfl in a 0.8x0.8x1.5 in height but the mommas grew slow which is how i always liked it but now im changing up to sog going to be needing lots of cuts a lot more often so thinking i def needed to upgrade space and light . last run i got rid of all my big moms and retook cuts for new momma's working out im almost week 7 in flower tent im expecting 9 to come down at week 9 but the ssh im not sure as first time with this pheno i hate having space between grows like to keep it constant


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Morning lads how are we all then? Nice weather n bake to start the day as u do like


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> was busy yesterday setting up new momma home in the past always used 2x125 watt cfl in a 0.8x0.8x1.5 in height but the mommas grew slow which is how i always liked it but now im changing up to sog going to be needing lots of cuts a lot more often so thinking i def needed to upgrade space and light . last run i got rid of all my big moms and retook cuts for new momma's working out im almost week 7 in flower tent im expecting 9 to come down at week 9 but the ssh im not sure as first time with this pheno i hate having space between grows like to keep it constant


 I'm the same bro hate having dead spots I got fuck all to do lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads how are we all then? Nice weather n bake to start the day as u do like


morning ??? tis afernoon u lazy fooka all good thou yea


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Morning lads how are we all then? Nice weather n bake tQUOTEt the day as u do like


Lmao I can't not wake n bake I think I'm addicted maybe?? Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Ha Yeh I'm a slow starter ive been up a while just not done anything apart from mong out


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

stilherrre said:


> http://www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


Is that buck lok


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

watching prog on telle and the police just took 4 plants under which looked like 2 1000 watters and they estimated the street value of 48.000 pounds wtf where do they get there info from they also said because the growers need lots of heat to grow the plants they often rig up electricity to generate lots of heat to make potent cannabis lmfao dicks


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

a friend has just had his esa upgraded he gets a shit load extra cash wait for it ......
cannabis psychosis got almost a grand in his account jammy cunt


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> watching prog on telle and the police just took 4 plants under which looked like 2 1000 watters and they estimated the street value of 48.000 pounds wtf where do they get there info from they also said because the growers need lots of heat to grow the plants they often rig up electricity to generate lots of heat to make potent cannabis lmfao dicks


Lmao I thinks that when they weigh it wet with roots you can request a re weigh in court seen many do this


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

makka said:


> Lmao I thinks that when they weigh it wet with roots you can request a re weigh in court seen many do this


48.000 mate they must be weighing the ballasts and the complete rig to get tha street value


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 48.000 mate they must be weighing the ballasts and the complete rig to get tha street value


Lol I didn't realise the weight but one guy got the whole plants weight wet soil root mass still attached but yeah a get ya point lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 10, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol I didn't realise the weight but one guy got the whole plants weight wet soil root mass still attached but yeah a get ya point lol


12 grand a plant


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

@Thc247

LS babies


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 12 grand a plant


Ano yeah lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2015)

makka said:


> Is that buck lok


nope but this moron cant seem to get that thru his head after being told so 1763548347362834682648 times by different ppl across the forum in the 20 odd threads hes created to spam that shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

12 bars yesterday and the courthouse. So much fun. I'm like death warmed up this morning.

you'll have to guess which ones me.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3415134
> 12 bars yesterday and the courthouse. So much fun. I'm like death warmed up this morning.
> 
> you'll have to guess which ones me.


red bandana covernig ur face at a guess


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

makka said:


> And u right lax they had a quadrant x on them


Yesss..what do I win? A few vendors of those on the dn..cheap as chips!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Please be the one with the cow pants on haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> red bandana covernig ur face at a guess


Nah gotta be the blue lad to the right..


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nope but this moron cant seem to get that thru his head after being told so 1763548347362834682648 times by different ppl across the forum in the 20 odd threads hes created to spam that shit


Guy a wanker fulstop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

far right. The cow actually. Moos when its 'snout' lifts up.

fancy dress on the wreck is so much fun.


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Guy with cowboys pant on I reckon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

i need sunday dinner STAT.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Lmao when its snout lifts up haha aye I thought u had the braces


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

fucking things near had my eye out in Primark changing rooms the other day. The wife came n knocked cos I was swearing my head off.

aye 'snout lad also has Jesus tattooed on his arse.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> far right. The cow actually. Moos when its 'snout' lifts up.
> 
> fancy dress on the wreck is so much fun.


Fuck yesss in on a roll lads lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

you can have my hangover as a prize


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

I'd of been pullin em out with me thumb's all day grandad style....lol snout lad looks like he's having fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

oh I was. Was cow pants lads last birthday before his first bairns born so aye much fun. We actually got hoyed out of a couple of places for singing the tune from the good bad and the ugly.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Get a few refresher ice lollies down ya brilliant for a dicky stomach


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

morrisons already cooked chicken. Garlic and rosemary Roasties and Yorkie puds.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Aye that'll do the trick alright could just hammer that me self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

few blues, bong and lazy afternoon watching a film.

got Attenborough on the box atm. Love that shit when I'm chilling.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Yeh same as that mate like all that nature shit lol well I'm just about to have a supercharger  thats for all you baccy lovers


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2015)

lose the baccy lad ffs.

been grafting this morning down the acid mine, had one day off in the last few weeks i'm fooked.

and to top it all off i've just been defeated by brunch, i feel like a little girl to be honest. 

now to try and find some weed worth smoking, my mate still hasn't been round to collect that shitty haze the cheeky cunt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

I've tried man its hard I went nearly all day without a joint the other day just smoking dabs but around 7pm had a serious urge to make a joint and I k ow that's the bacca im craving....I've got some nice tasty blue cheese in bit of a travel tho lol....only just sparked this supercharger had police on the front dealing with little bastard kids arguing with the next door neighbour find wanna cause any suspicious smells lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

some jakey that. I'd be ruined. My tolerance is so low that'd make me spin out.

Jesus sitting up this morning nearly whitied in bed.

been off the tabs a month myself. First 3 days are hard after that I don't really miss it, I only hit the.bong tho really. Last joint I had gave me a.baccy rush haha.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Yeh it gave me a nice lick just cooking dinner now with tunes blasting sounds wicked when your blasted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

smashed it.

back to human ish.

got that ne Arnie zombie flick on its canny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

scratch that its depressing as fuck. He's not even said a one liner over and hour in.


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've tried man its hard I went nearly all day without a joint the other day just smoking dabs but around 7pm had a serious urge to make a joint and I k ow that's the bacca im craving....I've got some nice tasty blue cheese in bit of a travel tho lol....only just sparked this supercharger had police on the front dealing with little bastard kids arguing with the next door neighbour find wanna cause any suspicious smells lol


Bro that's why I looking at turning bho into e juice no backy then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Bit of a shit flick then Yeh...I know what u mean makka I've got a couple of ecigs and I'm not too roy like not bad for a hit but iI wouldn't wanna smoke bho thru 1 im just gonna have to go cold turkey one day....used to work with a lad who had a right beefy e cig was like a cigar he was more hooked on that than I am baccy chuffin on the cunt every min lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Oh just been and trimmed all the sog up took a couple of exo cuts now every plant has only 4 branches tings are looking shweet man another week I rekon then I'll flip em wouldn't mind having a new 1000w ballast to cook em under tho


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bit of a shit flick then Yeh...I know what u mean makka I've got a couple of ecigs and I'm not too roy like not bad for a hit but iI wouldn't wanna smoke bho thru 1 im just gonna have to go cold turkey one day....used to work with a lad who had a right beefy e cig was like a cigar he was more hooked on that than I am baccy chuffin on the cunt every min lol


Lmao Ano what ya mean but I gonna add vg/pg to thin it out a bit so it smoke good lol looking for a joint in potently/effect of say of 20 draws lol


----------



## makka (May 10, 2015)

Oh no just got another freebie of vals last time today tho


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2015)

Shawny, you're not very bright, are you???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Shawny, you're not very bright, are you???


you're not very funny but we cant put you on ignore.


----------



## 3eyes (May 10, 2015)

Kin el boys you must of been naughty while i been away admin on the UK thread LMAO


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you're not very funny but we cant put you on ignore.



I'm not trying to be funny. We have asked you repeatedly to not talk about trading in our forums. When you continue to do that, it will be deleted. 

When I tire of deleting your posts, I will delete you. 

It's actually very simple.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2015)

ha ha lol delete away div


----------



## Merlot (May 10, 2015)

The admin has a hard on for you boys lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 10, 2015)

what you lot been up to then?!?

got home today thank fuck, was a nice lil hols the kids had a lovely time was some banging sniff about aswel i may have indulged a few times lol that ryanair shit is harsh tho, im deffo taking some benzo's next year for the flight.


----------



## gingerb (May 10, 2015)

Doh sorry I only went setup another Uk growers thread as I did't think there was one on here.
Cheers R1b3n4 for letting me know,*https://www.rollitup.org/members/r1b3n4.418489/*


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

As u can see we've been getting told off by potrost haha the thing is he's assuming and we all know assumption is the mother of all fuck ups....anyways my sog is looking lovely everything nice n green growing like fuck can't wait to flip em just want the stalks a little beefier


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> what you lot been up to then?!?
> 
> got home today thank fuck, was a nice lil hols the kids had a lovely time was some banging sniff about aswel i may have indulged a few times lol that ryanair shit is harsh tho, im deffo taking some benzo's next year for the flight.


JUST DISCOVEREDED THERES PORN ON THE INTERWEB lol http://xhamster.com/


----------



## Merlot (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2015)

Just having a sample joint if the jd#2 now and its a lovely smoke very similar to #1 just a tad better plus a better yielder so #1 getting scrapped


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2015)

what was the flower time on the gth? i got one 7 weeks in and it is barely flowering. it was immature when it went in, i'm hoping it picks up fast and isn't a 16 weeker.

the gringo is really coming along now, strongest smelling plant in the garden by a mile.


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

On school run


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Phew all done fat j needed after that an few vals lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just potted the baby's up why wait for the weekend ay...2-3 weeks settle in then flipside mother funkersView attachment 3413269


is that a 1.2mx1.2mx2m mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

rollitup said:


> I'm not trying to be funny. We have asked you repeatedly to not talk about trading in our forums. When you continue to do that, it will be deleted.
> 
> When I tire of deleting your posts, I will delete you.
> 
> It's actually very simple.


just leave us be we aint trading shit just get your fat head out the uk thread


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

gingerb said:


> Doh sorry I only went setup another Uk growers thread as I did't think there was one on here.
> Cheers R1b3n4 for letting me know,


you didnt think that there was one already wtf u on geeez its the most active thread you obviously didnt look first


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

morning all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

Aye ghb she's an 11/12 weeker mate i had one done in 10 but the best one took 12 Lol....aye THC that's in a 1.2 mate all the plants roots have touched bottom of the pots now as well


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

Thought you lot might like a look at this lol







98.9% Pure CBD captured through fractional distillation


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2015)

Nice!

Fucking hot today, it's 40 in the sun. Weeded the veg patch and re-potted 4 outta 9 plants and I'm fucked lol had half dozen beers to keep hydrated


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

Just got £3000 of me Ma....ahhhh u got to love mothers !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

Sorry, £4500, she's paying for me jag too ! , not such an old prozi after all !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

Welcome home Newuserlol , glad u had a nice time m8.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/tesla-energys-goal-changing-the-energy-infrastructure-of-the-world/


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Nice!
> 
> Fucking hot today, it's 40 in the sun. Weeded the veg patch and re-potted 4 outta 9 plants and I'm fucked lol had half dozen beers to keep hydrated


hot here too 30 outside almost got ac keeping me at 28 in room for now thinking going to lose a light for next run with summer time aproaching


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

would be good to power an indoor room off the power of the sun .... long time away yet thou


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> hot here too 30 outside almost got ac keeping me at 28 in room for now thinking going to lose a light for next run with summer time aproaching


Whereabouts in the world are you? Not UK with those temps! They declare a heatwave if it stays over 20 for a week lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Whereabouts in the world are you? Not UK with those temps! They declare a heatwave if it stays over 20 for a week lol


21 degrees daaaaan saaaaarf currently


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/05/discontinued-ps4-horror-demo-p-t-worth-hundreds-on-ebay/


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> would be good to power an indoor room off the power of the sun .... long time away yet thou


Shits way 2 pricy atm give it ten yrs n it should be pretty mainstream.


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 21 degrees daaaaan saaaaarf currently


I'm a southerner too. Spent most my life in Devon.


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

cooled down now a bit but still 23 was just under 30 earlier on checked just and its not now


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

just checked with a digital thermo and i might of been off some as its 18 on digital and 23 on old school thermo


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

start of week 10 today, am chopping 1 of the small ones for me n the missus, fed up of waiting without smoke lol, others im gna let go another week or 2, plus it will give me some space to start another seed off, already started a SLH off a few weeks back so now got the choice of either blue pit x blue kush or DPQ, whats peoples votes outta the 2?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just checked with a digital thermo and i might of been off some as its 18 on digital and 23 on old school thermo


yeah i think max temp in uk today was about 24-25


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

Damn Morrison's make the best motherfuckin puds man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

QUOTE="R1b3n4, post: 11580799, member: 418489"]start of week 10 today, am chopping 1 of the small ones for me n the missus, fed up of waiting without smoke lol, others im gna let go another week or 2, plus it will give me some space to start another seed off, already started a SLH off a few weeks back so now got the choice of either blue pit x blue kush or DPQ, whats peoples votes outta the 2?[/QUOTE]
Id pick the worse one of the two and let the better smelling one ect finish on a little more


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> QUOTE="R1b3n4, post: 11580799, member: 418489"]start of week 10 today, am chopping 1 of the small ones for me n the missus, fed up of waiting without smoke lol, others im gna let go another week or 2, plus it will give me some space to start another seed off, already started a SLH off a few weeks back so now got the choice of either blue pit x blue kush or DPQ, whats peoples votes outta the 2?


Id pick the worse one of the two and let the better smelling one ect finish on a little more[/QUOTE]

im on about which seed to start next not which one to chop lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

^^^^^start em all ....go big , or fuck off home !!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

@zedd, any chance I can come down you're way next month m8? I will come in the jag , there's a few things u might be able to help me with


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


its 250 for me in Hendon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

E="R1b3n4, post: 11581010, member: 418489"]Id pick the worse one of the two and let the better smelling one ect finish on a little more[/QUOTE]

im on about which seed to start next not which one to chop lol[/QUOTE]
Ooops one too many dabs again haha Yeh fuck it start emall mate


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^^start em all ....go big , or fuck off home !!


Or just forget about the grow and get £4500 of ur ma instead lmao! 

Oj wisdom, them we bonuses are fuckin great, had a couple mesel thru the years


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Woke up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2015)

my pals got a mountain of weed to get shot of well 2/3 box of psycho n livers. The lass doing it is green as grass scuse the pun. Didn't realise that a timer had blown and only half was getting the light it should.

got a fuck load of stinking fluff to try move. Am gonna hash a half see the return. See if he'll let me do the rest cos I managed 3 @185 today and that was hard graft


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

Well me sog is coming along nicely man think I may flip on satdy?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^^start em all ....go big , or fuck off home !!


lol, likin ya style but not got the space lol, gna start 1 now n another in a few weeks


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @zedd, any chance I can come down you're way next month m8? I will come in the mondeo , there's a few things u might be able to help me with


fixed that for ya lol


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

they look nice


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> fixed that for ya lol


im in Budapest for 2 weeks . i live in Hendon. i dont mind telling you about my growing experiences from when i use to grow MMJ. bring a tomato plant or a raspberry plant and ill show you how we use to clone .


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

they look to be female but if you uplode a closer picture form the side i can let u know. and u might want to pinch the tops in order to get more yield. if you pinh it wright you will lose the big cola bud . bet gain 4 of them. dam i miss growing


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

Not gonna lie I'd be shitting myself


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2015)

lol at this knobend, and yeah wf come on down man mrs cooks big ole lunch


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol at this knobend, and yeah baz come on down man mrs cooks big ole lunch


Great Stuff Z, I will get in touch towards end of next month if you're about m8. Cheers.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Great Stuff Z, I will get in touch towards end of next month if you're about m8. Cheers.


yeah man here all summer


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

@ Ribeana, hahaha I had to look close to see that !, I found out today it's the "Indianapolis" model , v nice . ....fuck off with ya Mondeo ! Lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man here all summer


Great stuff m8, I'm looking forward to meeting ya, nothing sexual mind ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2015)

just lost my appetite


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

EVENING ALL HOWS IT GROWING CUNTS


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not gonna lie I'd be shitting myself


I'd be praying to fucking baby jesus and screaming like a jessie lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> im in Budapest for 2 weeks . i live in Hendon. i dont mind telling you about my growing experiences from when i use to grow MMJ. bring a tomato plant or a raspberry plant and ill show you how we use to clone .


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> E="R1b3n4, post: 11581010, member: 418489"]Id pick the worse one of the two and let the better smelling one ect finish on a little more


im on about which seed to start next not which one to chop lol[/QUOTE]
Ooops one too many dabs again haha Yeh fuck it start emall mate[/QUOTE]
Think ill join you but imma add mine into a cheese Sup bong n a bit of hash mwhahaha


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Just quick update lemon skunk starting to STINK man the big plant is watching had cuttings taken off @Thc247


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3416216


lol what gave it away


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> lol what gave it away


You a cop or a really uncool old hippie dad?


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3416217


my bad caps was on lads


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You a cop or a really uncool old hippie dad?


I am a Dad. and no im not a cop.


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> I am a Dad. and no im not a cop.


but are u a cunt ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2015)

Tha explanation of topping/fimming/mainlining was pretty oldschool like


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> but are u a cunt ?


why dont u get on a plane and ask me


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

either way go fuck off sum where else and show people how to clone ya fuckin toms and rasies


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Who da fook is this guy?
@mp08


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> I am a Dad. and no im not a cop.


That's what a cop would say lmao


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> That's what a cop would say lmao[/QUOT
> are you a fucking cop?


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

another wrong un mate 
always get one


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

MP Prob stands for Major Prick and 08 is his age


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> another wrong un mate
> always get one[/Q





Thc247 said:


> MP Prob stands for Major Prick and 08 is his age


were you borne a cock sucker or did that come with practices.


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

No I've proved it well known member an all and pics of me to prove it so ereemmmm wbu???

Dating back last 4 year? Your just a random new member lol


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> No I've proved it well known member an all and pics of me to prove it so ereemmmm wbu???


so are all new members cops in your opinion.


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> were you borne a cock sucker or did that come with practices.


Your the name with mp lol major prick 08 haha


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> so are all new members cops in your opinion.


Everyone's a cop imo when ya a grower full stop


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Your the name with mp lol major prick 08 haha


and what the fuck is makka?


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Everyone's a cop imo when ya a grower full stop


u paranoid fuck. but i do understand that.


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> and what the fuck is makka?


My Internet name lmao


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> u paranoid fuck. but i do understand that.


Paranoia keeps us safe


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> were you borne a cock sucker or did that come with practices.


i was born to get my cock sucked.
im a reciever not a giver sorry officer


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

everyone is a cop until proven otherwise


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> and what the fuck is makka?


@makka 
makka the 2 pakka stacker big in the game


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

@makka whats that lemon yield like mate any good


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka
> makka the 2 pakka stacker big in the game


Thc247 blazing till he makes it to heaven lok


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> My Internet name lmao


same with mp08


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka whats that lemon yield like mate any good


I think Im looking at a 5oz plant on the biggest on that's the plant it took.cuttings from bro


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> same with mp08


So now you u understand then yes Mr plod lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Thc247 blazing till he makes it to heaven lok


i like it


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i was born to get my cock sucked.
> im a reciever not a giver sorry officer





makka said:


> I think Im looking at a 5oz plant on the biggest on that's the plant it took.cuttings from bro


thats it 5oz and your a grower. your fucking up


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

the ssh momma i put in to flower got about 13 tops from all the cuttings been took off it the stem is thick as shit also i tried super cropping the fucka but it just wont go it bounces straight back up


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> if u tuck ur dick between
> 
> thats it 5oz and your a grower. your fucking up


5 oz off 1 plant dickface


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> the ssh momma i put in to flower got about 13 tops from all the cuttings been took off it the stem is thick as shit also i tried super cropping the fucka but it just wont go it bounces straight back up


u growing in soil or hydro?


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> thats it 5oz and your a grower. your fucking up


Lmao that's one plant with 4 week veg sort ya head out lmao


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> u growing in soil or hydro?


Lots of questions


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Lmao that's one plant with 4 week veg sort ya head out lmao


you should be crying. 4 weeks veg then to flower and only 5oz. what are you using for light


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

@makka here mate this is royal fresh on the racks


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Lots of questions


at this point im just fucking with you. considering the fact that you were the one that was a dick. but in all honesty 5oz is fucking sad


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Under a 250 lst scrogged ya wanna pic? But first what you fitting gram per watt


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka here mate this is royal fresh on the racks
> View attachment 3416265 View attachment 3416267 View attachment 3416267 View attachment 3416268 View attachment 3416269


Looks lovely bro


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka here mate this is royal fresh on the racks
> View attachment 3416265 View attachment 3416267 View attachment 3416267 View attachment 3416268 View attachment 3416269


dont u wish that was of 1 plant . but it dose look good


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2015)

This newbie be trollin' lol must be potroast on a wind up


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Dont judging others when you no evidence ya self
Was ya born a top class grower NOPE lmao


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

@mp08 U GOT 1 LIKE 
was that Mrsunshine or Potroast


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Exactly my point man


you shitty ass grower.# 1 the DEA got my pix and plant. try a pound of 1 plant indoors


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @mp08 U GOT 1 LIKE
> was that Mrsunshine or Potroast


dont know who it was


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

ok ill give you a tip on how to get better yields. stop using a flash light


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Again where's your proof??? 
16 oz 1 plant is easily pullable with right genetics technique and a LONG ASS veg time what no one got time for unlike fucktards like you SO YOU SAY


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2015)

I like this hatin on the noobs craic, even noobs hatin on the noobs is better lol


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Again where's your proof???
> 16 oz 1 plant is easily pullable with right genetics technique and a LONG ASS veg time what no one got time for unlike fucktards like you SO YOU SAY


30 days veg 1000w light and ur wright i dont have the pix.


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> 30 days veg 1000w light and ur wright i dont have the pix.


Style? 
Sog The probably? 
How many plants 
All this makes a massive difference


----------



## Merlot (May 11, 2015)

Fuck me, more drama then Eastenders lol


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Style?
> Sog The probably?
> How many plants
> All this makes a massive difference


1 1000w light per plant 30 day veg 24/7 then down to 12 hr for min 45 day depending on colors of try-cones


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Style?
> Sog The probably?
> How many plants
> All this makes a massive difference


1000w for 30 days for veg scroged and pinched tops to increase amount of buds then switch to flower


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Fuck me, more drama then Eastenders lol


fucking drama.


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> 1000w for 30 days for veg scroged and pinched tops to increase amount of buds then switch to flower


And again How many plants?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2015)

Try-cones?????


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

U came on here calling people's yield shit before knowing any facts that's y people are being dicks with you no pics no nothing think about it


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Try-cones?????


Sorry unfamiliar with that could u just say plant number


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Oh well bed time for me busy day tomorrow an all


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> And again How many plants?


1 per 1000watt light total 12 plants 12 1000w light total of 12000watts. but i dident join this to argue or for a dick measuring contest
you can do it with scrogin and using the wright nutrients


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Try-cones?????


fuck me dont tell me you dont know how to tell if they are ripe or not. if you dont ill gladly tell you


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> fuck me dont tell me you dont know how to tell if they are ripe or not. if you dont ill gladly tell you


AKA THC crystals you know the shiny sticky shit that gets you high
also called keef. u know hash


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2015)

Try spelling the words correctly then someone might take u serious, till then gone take ur wank knowledge somewhere else ye bellend...goodnight


----------



## mp08 (May 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Try spelling the words correctly then someone might take u serious, till then gone take ur wank knowledge somewhere else ye bellend...goodnight


good night to u as well. thanks for the tip on the spelling.


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Try spelling the words correctly then someone might take u serious, till then gone take ur wank knowledge somewhere else ye bellend...goodnight


well said @Mastergrow think he dun as you told him and gone to bed thank fook


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

mp08 said:


> 1 per 1000watt light total 12 plants 12 1000w light total of 12000watts. but i dident join this to argue or for a dick measuring contest
> you can do it with scrogin and using the wright nutrients


12,000 watt grow ok mate yh im sure
pics else its all bollox
and dont be using other peoples pics your just a stupid little gob shite wanna be grower most prob and just hating on the brothers from another mothers


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

get sum pics uploaded and people might start take u serious as too many fake ass cunts talk the talk but cant upload any pics to back it up @mp08


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> get sum pics uploaded and people might start take u serious as too many fake ass cunts talk the talk but cant upload any pics to back it up @mp08


My sentiments exactly lmao


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

@makka pm ya 2 packer


----------



## makka (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka pm ya 2 packer


U doing up u wet back lmao


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

makka said:


> U doing up u wet back lmao


been working all night on da night shift im fooked just smashing a 4 pack and a zoot and going to grab some zzzzzzzzz's what u doing up this earlie


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> been working all night on da night shift im fooked just smashing a 4 pack and a zoot and going to grab some zzzzzzzzz's what u doing up this earlie


lol what a knob jockey last night was funny tho ...bring y RASPERY fukin plants...ha ha ha , so im dowing exo zlh x callin it cheese haze, flipped the cunts at 9 inches, removed the first 4 nodes and now they are all at 6 foot and still growing, fukin unreal never seen such vigorous plants ever gonna have to bend the colas against the tent top, must be the gavita, the leaves are fukin double sized too madness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2015)

worse probs to have man!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

mp08 said:


> so are all new members cops in your opinion.


Yes


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

mp08 said:


> and what the fuck is makka?


Makkas ight man leave him be..Jaysus you are a major prick.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

mp08 said:


> you shitty ass grower.# 1 the DEA got my pix and plant. try a pound of 1 plant indoors


Hahahahahahahhaha @ dea! Firstly he's in england lol secondly he cleans his pics with a metadata remover so unless they really want him he's fine...dea, that's cute lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Try-cones?????


See he's an old school hippie or an old school hippie cop lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol what a knob jockey last night was funny tho ...bring y RASPERY fukin plants...ha ha ha , so im dowing exo zlh x callin it cheese haze, flipped the cunts at 9 inches, removed the first 4 nodes and now they are all at 6 foot and still growing, fukin unreal never seen such vigorous plants ever gonna have to bend the colas against the tent top, must be the gavita, the leaves are fukin double sized too madness


Yes zedd u good mate you shit the bed too up at this time ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=644&v=Czy0pXRRZcs


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol what a knob jockey last night was funny tho ...bring y RASPERY fukin plants...ha ha ha , so im dowing exo zlh x callin it cheese haze, flipped the cunts at 9 inches, removed the first 4 nodes and now they are all at 6 foot and still growing, fukin unreal never seen such vigorous plants ever gonna have to bend the colas against the tent top, must be the gavita, the leaves are fukin double sized too madness


who's da nob jockey @zeddd u refering to MP08 twas funny thou


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

the system however childish at times works. this guy can gtf. he'll be asking for raspberry cuts next.


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Lmao yeah it was funny he just kept digging holes lol


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Makkas ight man leave him be..Jaysus you are a major prick.


Ha ha ha tell him lax rofl


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> been working all night on da night shift im fooked just smashing a 4 pack and a zoot and going to grab some zzzzzzzzz's what u doing up this earlie


Wet bed also lmao


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Got a iPhone 4 for 20 yesterday but I can't delete the icloud account apple Id password phone works calls in out no security codes just can't download nothing or out 

Anyone ideas?


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Got a iPhone 4 for 20 yesterday but I can't delete the icloud account apple Id password phone works calls in out no security codes just can't download nothing or out
> 
> Anyone ideas?


do a restore on it


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

Turn off your device and leave it off.
Plug in your device's USB cable to a computer with iTunes.
Hold down the Home button on your device as you connect the USB cable. ...
When you see this screen, release the Home button.


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

@makka try this way first
*Restore your device*

Connect your device to your computer using the cable that came with it.
Select your iPhone, iPad, or iPod when it appears in iTunes.
In the Summary panel, click Restore.







Click Restore again to confirm that you want to restore your device to factory settings and delete all data and content. iTunes will download the device software file and restore your device.
After your device is restored to factory settings, it will restart. When it does, you’ll see the "Slide to set up” welcome screen. Follow the steps in the device Setup Assistant. You can set up your device as new or use a previous backup. If you restored an iOS device that has cellular service, it will activate after you finish setting up your device.


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

@makka 
or this way bro
*Use recovery mode*
You might need to use recovery mode to restore your device in these cases:


iTunes doesn't recognize your device or says it's in recovery mode.
You see the Apple logo onscreen for several minutes with no progress bar.
You see the Connect to iTunes screen.
Learn what to do if you see the progress bar onscreen for several minutes.

To put your device into recovery mode, follow these steps:


Turn off your device and leave it off.
Plug in your device's USB cable to a computer with iTunes. 
Hold down the Home button on your device as you connect the USB cable. Keep holding down the Home button until you see the Connect to iTunes screen.





When you see this screen, release the Home button. If you don't see this screen, try steps 1 through 3 again. 
When your device is connected, iTunes will open. You'll see a message saying that iTunes has detected an iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch in recovery mode.







Use iTunes to restore your device. Restoring in recovery mode will erase your device. If you previously synced with iTunes or iCloud, you might be able to restore from your backup.


----------



## Thc247 (May 12, 2015)

@makka let me know if those work or not if not we can try other ways


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Got a iPhone 4 for 20 yesterday but I can't delete the icloud account apple Id password phone works calls in out no security codes just can't download nothing or out
> 
> Anyone ideas?


Jailbreak the sob then you'll get the alternative pirate app store..lots of tutorials online not jailbroken one in donkeys but I assume it's just as easy as ever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

time for me meter reads with scottish power, put em in £555.03 in credit. that's what not growing for half a year+ months does for ya lmao. up to 10 days to return it though, BACS is less than 2 hours they just want to hang onto it long as they can to get their 0.00000004 % interest on it. 

dying for a pic here Zeddd lad. you not email me one off a hushmail or owt?


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Yes zedd u good mate you shit the bed too up at this time ?


always up v early mate I post on this ridiculous fukin forum when ive done my work lol


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> time for me meter reads with scottish power, put em in £555.03 in credit. that's what not growing for half a year+ months does for ya lmao. up to 10 days to return it though, BACS is less than 2 hours they just want to hang onto it long as they can to get their 0.00000004 % interest on it.
> 
> dying for a pic here Zeddd lad. you not email me one off a hushmail or owt?


man I ll post u an sd card with em on when theyre a bit more on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> always up v early mate I post on this ridiculous fukin forum when ive done my work lol


I've done 3 cups of coffee all my emails and am about to have a bong and paint over a few marks where i've scraped the walls afore the landlord comes next week to sign the gaff off for deposit coming back. 

I get most my work done outside the office. tbh though i only really go to work to punt or to go to the pub over the rd. it's an office joke i do my best deals in the pub, and not nefarious one neither.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man I ll post u an sd card with em on when theyre a bit more on


nice one man.


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2015)

yeah no probs man anyone looking for beans should go Breeders Boutique imo had some beauties and good yields grown out blue pit, dog kush p45 and ghet is rating the jakes dream


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

Morning all, just chopped the 6 small Gringo ( rooted clones straight to flower) that I did in 3Lcoke bottles as an experiment, easily got an oz a plant so more than happy with that bearing in mind they were only 6" tall when they were flipped to 12/12

6 Medium Gringo ( rooted clones with 2 week veg) will all be chopped over the next few days as i can be arsed lol

Has anyone got a set of bubble bags i could borrow out of interest?


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> do a restore on it


Tried it ask for Apple id and cloud details before the phone will even boot up I tried on different iPhone so don't wanna do that cause lose access to phone


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka try this way first
> *Restore your device*
> 
> Connect your device to your computer using the cable that came with it.
> ...


Tried that also still asks after restore


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka
> or this way bro
> *Use recovery mode*
> You might need to use recovery mode to restore your device in these cases:
> ...


Tried the dfu mode to lol its like no matter what it asks for icloud passcode 

But since I still got access to phone I gonna try reset the passcode to his email and his email.is linked to the phone so can password reset turn off find my iPhone and delete icloud with new passcode just waiting for phone to charge lol thanks 247 for the help bro


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Just hope his emails aren't pass coded but I could see his messages last night so I think it's not lol


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, just chopped the 6 small Gringo ( rooted clones straight to flower) that I did in 3Lcoke bottles as an experiment, easily got an oz a plant so more than happy with that bearing in mind they were only 6" tall when they were flipped to 12/12
> 
> 6 Medium Gringo ( rooted clones with 2 week veg) will all be chopped over the next few days as i can be arsed lol
> 
> Has anyone got a set of bubble bags i could borrow out of interest?


Getting some this week any use


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

aye that's it zeddd I understand everyone's wanting of the clone onlies but that's like saying you only ever want to do it missionary ok maybe doggie or whatever but there's so much to try, why limit it. Half clone only crosses is like having the birds hot sister haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Who the fuck keeps posting that?


some moron that is convinced its unclefuck,even tho it isnt n hes been told that 18974357 times by everyone on the site, he will be banned again soon


----------



## shane28 (May 12, 2015)

Hi can anyone help... Im growing in a 60x60x140 grow tent with a 4" inline fan and a 4" outlet fan with a 300w LED mars dual spectrum panel... temps are reaching 34 celsius i have since added a cool mist humidifier and 12" desk fan but has made no diffrence!...

Any idea of what else i could do to bring the temps down to 26.

Any advice would be of help


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Hi can anyone help... Im growing in a 60x60x140 grow tent with a 4" inline fan and a 4" outlet fan with a 300w LED mars dual spectrum panel... temps are reaching 34 celsius i have since added a cool mist humidifier and 12" desk fan but has made no diffrence!...
> 
> Any idea of what else i could do to bring the temps down to 26.
> 
> Any advice would be of help


Cool the room the inlet fan is dragging air in from, open a window or summat


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> some moron that is convinced its unclefuck,even tho it isnt n hes been told that 18974357 times by everyone on the site, he will be banned again soon


Good the fanny sooner than later I hope lol


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Hi can anyone help... Im growing in a 60x60x140 grow tent with a 4" inline fan and a 4" outlet fan with a 300w LED mars dual spectrum panel... temps are reaching 34 celsius i have since added a cool mist humidifier and 12" desk fan but has made no diffrence!...
> 
> Any idea of what else i could do to bring the temps down to 26.
> 
> Any advice would be of help


The problem is your intake extraction the same size you need bigger extraction to create negative pressure


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Or just forget about the grow and get £4500 of ur ma instead lmao!
> 
> Oj wisdom, them we bonuses are fuckin great, had a couple mesel thru the years


Lol, true that m8, I see it as compo for being bought up worse than a dog !


----------



## shane28 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> The problem is your intake extraction the same size you need bigger extraction to create negative pressure


Thanks... Would a 6" extraction be good enough?...


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Thanks... Would a 6" extraction be good enough?...


Yeah perfect and just get a fan speed controller to dial it in


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Fucking capacitor blown on my 6" extraction fan ffs were can I get one of these TODAY


----------



## shane28 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah perfect and just get a fan speed controller to dial it in


Cheers for the advice


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

no worries


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Buzzing it worked on the iPhone


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Fucking capacitor blown on my 6" extraction fan ffs were can I get one of these TODAY View attachment 3416675


 Maplins


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Now sell it n buy a new fan lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

shane28 said:


> Thanks... Would a 6" extraction be good enough?...


a 5" will probably do ya with such a small area and a LED, im running 4" in n 5" out with a 600HPS lol


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> a 5" will probably do ya with such a small area and a LED, im running 4" in n 5" out with a 600HPS lol


Suppose it depends where tent Is?

Just checked mmaplins closet I can find is this? Rated 400v n 450v
*1.5µF 440V Motor Run Capacitor*





Sorry 440 v lol will it work u reckon?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Suppose it depends where tent Is?
> 
> Just checked mmaplins closet I can find is this? Rated 400v n 450v
> *1.5µF 440V Motor Run Capacitor*
> ...


your best bet mate is to take the capacitor you have to maplins and ask one of the lads on the desk ( NOT the checkouts) as they have a lot more stored out back than is on the website or the catalogue


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Fucking capacitor blown on my 6" extraction fan ffs were can I get one of these TODAY View attachment 3416675


maplins likely


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

Got it sorry the dudes a fucking twat he does it when I'm sleeping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

he's at it in the 600 club atm sunni. 

all the more reason we should have a uk mod for through your 'night'. come on you know i'd do nothing bad right!?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

Aparently pot roast is our mod.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

lol i'd forgotten......


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's at it in the 600 club atm sunni.
> 
> all the more reason we should have a uk mod for through your 'night'. come on you know i'd do nothing bad right!?


i cleaned up all his posts unless hes come back if he comes back just hit report


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cleaned up all his posts unless hes come back if he comes back just hit report


cheers hun


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2015)

Afternoon all fckn nuts weekend i had


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Got capacitor tried it didn't work smashed it up now in bin now need new extraction eBay here I come


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 12, 2015)

> yeah no probs man anyone looking for beans should go Breeders Boutique imo had some beauties and good yields grown out blue pit, dog kush p45 and ghet is rating the jakes dream


Yeh man this Jakes dream is lovely man the number 2 is down and dry now and its a very strong smoke man buzz lasts a good couple of hour if not more...flavour is haze with like this sour fruit tone to it v nice indeed and a decent yeilder...and for the price u can't knock em man


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

picked up from an old mate today i havent seen in a few years, chocolate fondue (chocolope x Exodus cheese) banging bit of smoke n got 3 bags for the price of 2 as he owed me £20 from ages back so double win lol, also bags are 2.8`s which is better than most round here

http://dnagenetics.com/seeds/chocolate-fondue


----------



## Merlot (May 12, 2015)

Top notch bellend


makka said:


> Got capacitor tried it didn't work smashed it up now in bin now need new extraction eBay here I come


That's how I deal with shit that doesn't work...

Who the fuck edited my post!?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 12, 2015)

There's been a bit of chocolate cheese around here too it's nice stuff man


----------



## makka (May 12, 2015)

Sounds nice to lok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2015)

they had a chocolope cut down in tenerife when I was there last. Smelled amazing but never got to taste it.

remember thinking at the time that'd be great to breed.

any pics Ribena?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2015)

makka said:


> Got capacitor tried it didn't work smashed it up now in bin now need new extraction eBay here I come


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man this Jakes dream is lovely man the number 2 is down and dry now and its a very strong smoke man buzz lasts a good couple of hour if not more...flavour is haze with like this sour fruit tone to it v nice indeed and a decent yeilder...and for the price u can't knock em man


Did u get any that tastes anything like my last lot of Jakes dream mate? Id love to get that back I'm fucking gutted I never took any cuts,


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2015)

heeeeeeeeeey uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu guys


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Did u get any that tastes anything like my last lot of Jakes dream mate? Id love to get that back I'm fucking gutted I never took any cuts,


No not really man the 2 I've flowered have been like haze I prefer the #2 the most its got a better taste and its a better yeilder


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 12, 2015)

4 more days till I chop my 1 harvest since before Xmas, it's been a long time coming I can't fucking wait,
Only down side this time is I only have 4 plants and need to split the yield 50/50 with my mate who's gaff It's been kept in, I never thought it through before but now I'm proper gutted about having to hand over half of my shit it's gonna be a sad day !


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2015)

yeh that sucks lol ive just potted 4 of my clones up left the others in the cloner for a bit longer i got 9/9 rooted


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 12, 2015)

@sunni Any chance u could do me a huge favor and un ban an old member that was banned during all the Dannyboy shit last year and never got his account sorted like most the other UK lads, 
I know he would like his old account back he had been on here for 5 years without any problems before that idiot started his banning shannanigans


----------



## Merlot (May 12, 2015)

Just watched Birdman....fuck me that was dull. Emma Stone though....I'd smash her backdoor in any day of the week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

I love shinnanigans


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 13, 2015)

Morning reprobates, lil uns decided to chunder over her bed twice last night so had to keep her off school today so kinda thrown a spanner in the works with chopping today n tomoz lol

oh n still got a bit of a stoner-over from that choc fondue last night so all gd lol

what you lot upto today then


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I love shinnanigans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

get that lad on the wright stuff. Lmao.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

I was almost about to start with the (w)rights and wrongs......

Sorry to hear about the Little yin R1b. Mine has had chickenpox for the last week. We let him keep his dummy in and walk around with his tag blanket watching ipad while he was really bad, and now he freaks when he can't get it! Pitched up at kindergraten on Monday to find him with some random dummy in his mouth!


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 13, 2015)

Morning fuckers, got a day off work today so gonna have a chilled out lazy one, think I'll walk the dogs then come back and get high as fuck. 
Picked up some really nice pieces of wood from my work last night so if I can be arsed today I might even make my daughters the huge shoe rack I've promised them.


----------



## makka (May 13, 2015)

mp08 said:


> hay man #1 I don't need to prove shit to you. you will never see any pictures of what I do. and if i told this man anything that was wrong then you can say something until then why do you just fuck wright off. people that grow for profit don't have time for long veg time because they want to peddle that 5oz. and i have never vegged for any longer than 30 days. so kindly fuck wright off with you 3 inch tall plants


Just like I was saying not everyone growing for profit so stop calling their yield shit 
And the would never have been a problem man


----------



## makka (May 13, 2015)

Kids at school tunes blasting and a nice fat amo j ￼ 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=tSZTVff6K4OU7QaRnoLYCg&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xBGq_1vZFpo&ved=0CCIQ3ywwAA&usg=AFQjCNGDlOFFuuSGfLmcgZBOCEE_s41OpQ&sig2=9WfYU_tpztgENWW_WZGdMQ


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 13, 2015)

DST said:


> I was almost about to start with the (w)rights and wrongs......
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Little yin R1b. Mine has had chickenpox for the last week. We let him keep his dummy in and walk around with his tag blanket watching ipad while he was really bad, and now he freaks when he can't get it! Pitched up at kindergraten on Monday to find him with some random dummy in his mouth!


cheers mate, this is looking like the result of all the kids at her school having a "build your own burger" lunch at school yesterday, half her year is off with vomiting/sickness today so can only imagine what the little buggers had on their hands at lunch to cause all this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning fuckers, got a day off work today so gonna have a chilled out lazy one, think I'll walk the dogs then come back and get high as fuck.
> Picked up some really nice pieces of wood from my work last night so if I can be arsed today I might even make my daughters the huge shoe rack I've promised them.


careful man that's how it starts they'll want new shoes to fill it next then your onto a.new shoe rack and grey hair.


----------



## mp08 (May 13, 2015)

makka said:


> Just like I was saying not everyone growing for profit so stop calling their yield shit
> And the would never have been a problem man


the problem started when some calling me a fucking cop. and then a cunt. the fucks up with that? thats when i started in with the 5 oz shit. and in all honesty 5oz in doors is good. so if u want to put the school yard bull shit aside and get a cannabis cup going for uk growers. that might be something people can get down with instead of the bullshit .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

think someone else needs a dummy haha


----------



## makka (May 13, 2015)

mp08 said:


> the problem started when some calling me a fucking cop. and then a cunt. the fucks up with that? thats when i started in with the 5 oz shit. and in all honesty 5oz in doors is good. so if u want to put the school yard bull shit aside and get a cannabis cup going for uk growers. that might be something people can get down with instead of the bullshit .


Yeah cause of the way u came across man but bullshit aside I don't care what you think and u probz don't neither so leave it at that


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2015)

mp08 said:


> the problem started when some calling me a fucking cop. and then a cunt. the fucks up with that? thats when i started in with the 5 oz shit. and in all honesty 5oz in doors is good. so if u want to put the school yard bull shit aside and get a cannabis cup going for uk growers. that might be something people can get down with instead of the bullshit .


I think your a cop and a cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

lmao spade's a spade eh man


----------



## makka (May 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I think your a cop and a cunt


Lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

Me new oil slick has just landed time to do a full nug run bebbeh


----------



## mp08 (May 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I think your a cop and a cunt


well good for u. the do something about it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2015)

mp08 said:


> the problem started when some calling me a fucking cop. and then a cunt. the fucks up with that? thats when i started in with the 5 oz shit. and in all honesty 5oz in doors is good. so if u want to put the school yard bull shit aside and get a cannabis cup going for uk growers. that might be something people can get down with instead of the bullshit .


Stop being such a cunting cop man if a cup will shut you up take a gander in the cupboard n congratulations on your tomato plants lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Me new oil slick has just landed time to do a full nug run bebbeh


I've 85 grams of sugar leafs n a good amount of bud to blast.
so next Friday I'll order my shit for it..wanna get my bong n nail n shit first so that'll be 300 quid to part with first.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> cheers mate, this is looking like the result of all the kids at her school having a "build your own burger" lunch at school yesterday, half her year is off with vomiting/sickness today so can only imagine what the little buggers had on their hands at lunch to cause all this


Sounds like a recipe for salmonella!! It's not nice seeing yer kids sick!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2015)

i was reading that thinking maybe, and only maybe would i let gcse aged kids do that, never mind primary. bloody slave labour. make your own dinner it'll be teach yourself maths next.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 13, 2015)

How much for abit of wood !!! I just spunked £480 on a 8x6 shed Ffs


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2015)

upscaling then man lol nice one


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was reading that thinking maybe, and only maybe would i let gcse aged kids do that, never mind primary. bloody slave labour. make your own dinner it'll be teach yourself maths next.


I wouldn't be eating anything my yin made that's for sure.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

Shouldn't be a bad cookie this one....flash on flash off  @newuserlol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> How much for abit of wood !!! I just spunked £480 on a 8x6 shed Ffs


One of the benefits of working in a warehouse that stocks 100s of tons of solid wood furniture it's easy to get my hands on almost as much wood of many varieties for the cost of the petrol to drive it home lol, the boss is a bit thick so don't notice anything missing, fuck he has lost pallets of furniture in the warehouse before and just writes it off as a loss.


----------



## Merlot (May 13, 2015)

Just back from pub, only went down for a couple on me lunch break. Met some french folk who insisted on buying us drinks every other round. 2 pints turned into 10 lol didn't get fuck all done today


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> upscaling then man lol nice one


My plants have kicked me out of the current shed Z, so I need one for a man den now


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> One of the benefits of working in a warehouse that stocks 100s of tons of solid wood furniture it's easy to get my hands on almost as much wood of many varieties for the cost of the petrol to drive it home lol, the boss is a bit thick so don't notice anything missing, fuck he has lost pallets of furniture in the warehouse before and just writes it off as a loss.


Hahaha, ide have a Fort built in me garden if I had an unlimited supply of timber m8 !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 13, 2015)

Any one tryed Jack the Ripper or ghost train haze ? I've got a wompa of each at 4 weeks flower & they look very nice , lemon/diesel smelling


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Just back from pub, only went down for a couple on me lunch break. Met some french folk who insisted on buying us drinks every other round. 2 pints turned into 10 lol didn't get fuck all done today


Fuck work , savour all the good moments in life u can m8 !, it's a v short life .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 13, 2015)

Right, that's my quota of posts for the next few months used up .


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2015)

mp08 said:


> the problem started when some calling me a fucking cop. and then a cunt. the fucks up with that? thats when i started in with the 5 oz shit. and in all honesty 5oz in doors is good. so if u want to put the school yard bull shit aside and get a cannabis cup going for uk growers. that might be something people can get down with instead of the bullshit .


Smells like bacon up in this bitch!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

Yeh wisdom I've done the GTH mate was the #1 it was a nice smoke aswell long flower but worth it and Yeh lemony fuely hazey sort of smelling power stone too


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> How much for abit of wood !!! I just spunked £480 on a 8x6 shed Ffs


Once I get me garden concreted I'm goin build a shed, about 10x12, with a proper slate roof and gutter the works. I reckon a grand will do it, worth it tho for a good shed cos u can get some shit ones


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

What is it with us blokes and sheds lol its like a grown up den ain't it haha my mates built a gooden got a log burner in it and all sorts we have jam nights in there...only problem the foundations have sunk a little and its got about a 10° gradient on the fucker haha throws u out after a good sesh


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What is it with us blokes and sheds lol its like a grown up den ain't it haha my mates built a gooden got a log burner in it and all sorts we have jam nights in there...only problem the foundations have sunk a little and its got about a 10° gradient on the fucker haha throws u out after a good sesh


 mines more for tools and shit tbh m8. My house is my den lol, I've no bitch liven here m8 so it's allllll mine lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2015)

i got 2 one for the grow witch is made from bricks and a wood for for the bbq and our bikes ect


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

Bachelor's pad Yeh? ya lucky fucker haha games room hottub and all that malarky....you renting any rooms lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2015)

i was thinking of growing slightly diffrent next time was thinking more plants less veg time ofc but how many would i need to still hit 16oz dry i got the 1.2 tent


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hahaha, ide have a Fort built in me garden if I had an unlimited supply of timber m8 !


I've only been with the company 2 months. Give it time I'll have decking in the back garden with a new shed for myself and a treehouse for the kids lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

Evening lads hows things any1 else havin probs wit agora ??


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bachelor's pad Yeh? ya lucky fucker haha games room hottub and all that malarky....you renting any rooms lol


Lol, unfortunately no rooms m8, one for me, one for the grow and another is rented to a m8 that doesn't stay here but throws 50 in my meter every week for the rent....sorted lol

He also sorts my grow while I'm gone


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening lads hows things any1 else havin probs wit agora ??


I ain't been on it in a while m8 so no idea


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

Easy Irish hows tricks man? Not been on agora for ages now mate 

Thats the way to run it ay mg canna fault ya man


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't been on it in a while m8 so no idea


Its bak workin for me now tink its me phone actin the fck


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

Hows things ghetto man that bho lookin tasty. Was at a stags the wknd in spain 24 lads it was mad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 13, 2015)

Sound mate same old same old yano aye its nearly purged now should only be a couple more hour...stag doo in Spain ya lucky fucker be it was mad weren't it


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

Ahh man must a sniffed near a 9bar between the lot of us ha was a fckn crazy 1


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

And i was tryin to be good and stay of it


----------



## makka (May 13, 2015)

Need to stop getting up this early me


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

makka said:


> Need to stop getting up this early me


Its good to be up early man


----------



## irish4:20 (May 13, 2015)

Mornin fckrs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

up with the birds today you lads!?

see my sig pic/gif lasted less than 12 hours...

hash making this morning. See if I can turn some fluff into bold....


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its good to be up early man


Not when I only get asleep at 2 am and up at 6 lol I'm fooked and 1 year older today


----------



## DST (May 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> up with the birds today you lads!?
> 
> see my sig pic/gif lasted less than 12 hours...
> 
> hash making this morning. See if I can turn some fluff into bold....


Looks like it's still there to me lad....

or did you just put it back up?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Smells like bacon up in this bitch!!


N he's not even a reg n he smells a cunting hippie cop


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> N he's not even a reg n he smells a cunting hippie cop


Thought a bacon was a pedo lol that's what we call em


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2015)

Agora been grand for me Irish atm but she's was all over the shop yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2015)

makka said:


> Thought a bacon was a pedo lol that's what we call em


Bacon==pork n you get pork from pigs lol
Pedophile==pedo (we don't wanna be giving em too many names) lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

it doesn't display on the mobile. annoys everyone else barring me. Muahahahaaa


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2015)

shenanigans dam that gif is annoyin. well done


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bacon==pork n you get pork from pigs lol
> Pedophile==pedo (we don't wanna be giving em too many names) lol


Haha in English prisons a bacon is a pedo lol


----------



## zeddd (May 14, 2015)

so we fuked off cuntybollox, why is a bacon a pedo?


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so we fuked off cuntybollox, why is a bacon a pedo?


Fuked off what?? Lost me there zedd pal? Lol I don't know why tbh a never asked but all the nonces/pedos use to get victimise out windows at night and every one called them bacon's lmao


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

*Bacon Bonce is Cockney Rhyming Slang for Nonce (i.e pervert ...*
www.cockneyrhymingslang.co.uk › slang
Mobile-friendly - 29 Dec 2007 - BaconBonce is Cockney slang for Nonce (i.e pervert, paeodophile). "That geezer's a rightnonce" ...


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

http://www.englishproject.org/resources/prison-lingo-language-prison-community

Check it bacon is a nonce lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 14, 2015)

eyup


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 14, 2015)

Morning lads
Just had my morning brew with a fat blunt topped with some unpressed kief and some crumbs of wax, Needless to say I'm now not doing anything anytime soon today


----------



## irish4:20 (May 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Agora been grand for me Irish atm but she's was all over the shop yesterday.


Yea it was actin the fck yesterday but then came bak cant get onto the forum this mornin


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2015)

Forums are working for me...not much on their I pop in once in a while to see the drama n paranoia but meh shits lots it's buzz for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

14g fluff = 1 gram of hash. Welp. A 90 £ gram lmfao wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

And on with the next this ones psycho and feckin stinks man...never done single strain runs before deffo the way to go tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 14g fluff = 1 gram of hash. Welp. A 90 £ gram lmfao wish I hadn't bothered.


Lol just tell him a falcon swooped u on the way home and twoked the stash....his u make it dry sift?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

nah ice n hand mixed it. He's more for.me to go look at but I'm not taking owt but top quality this time.

fuckin sick punting other folks weed. He's my best mate but listening ain't his forte sometimes ya get me.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Can be wank at times can't it more hasstle than its worth....hard graft making ice hash ain't it I used to get the kitchen in a right 2 And 8 towels all over the floor Mrs going mad me lol ahhh fin times man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

yeah I've got it down now not much mess barring a towel.

he's another mover a couple towns north n they're just happy to have it. Bag looks massive n smells of livers n psycho so they're happy. My punters demand quality.



it'll pass. I want to live like I used to lodger like mastergrower ie. 40 ladies nee woman and.nee fuck on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> @ don
> 
> that fucking thing is well annoying, that giff,meme whatever they called.


Queer!


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2015)

them posts didnt last long lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

it's been removed by a mod already. i suspect a break from riu is imminent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

hopefully it's not sunni cos she thinks it's degrading or some shit


----------



## newuserlol (May 14, 2015)

some1's reading n deleting, they got rid of mine n ghets posts quick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

*Staff Online Now*

rollitup
Forum Admin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Lol....well the psycho wax is done and tastes killer proper cheeseyand heres the next and last one cooking now tbis is off the jakes dream #2 trim and popcorn about 64g it stinks creamy buttery and sort of caramely and is buttering up pretty quick too can't wait to try this one


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

what have i missed lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Fuck all mate


----------



## zeddd (May 14, 2015)

nice lookin extract man u seem to have the method down, im getting pissed off with this forum with the owners trolling their clients with wank fuk em lost my respect recently


----------



## makka (May 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nice lookin extract man u seem to have the method down, im getting pissed off with this forum with the owners trolling their clients with wank fuk em lost my respect recently


What's gone on bro someone been banned


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Bullshit ain't it mate takes the piss getting sick of it.....makka they just deleting posts n shit its daft seem to have a hard on for the UK thread at the min


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2015)

makka said:


> What's gone on bro someone been banned


Nah man they're wanks when it comes to here.. Excluding sunni n a few other mods..emphasis on few lol..forgot to continue typing n just posted haha well anyways they delete all the fun posts something about my shizel didn't wanna role to his home boy cuz he's pussy whipped


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2015)

All them yanks are extremely baked.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Head stash bitches


----------



## irish4:20 (May 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Head stash bitches View attachment 3418446


Fukin tasty lookin ghetto

Mornin lads


----------



## Merlot (May 15, 2015)

Fucking weather, from 40 to 12 and pissing down with rain! To top it off all plants are showing N def and one looks like it also has cal def. Sigh.

Morning.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 15, 2015)

Morning all...

Started jarring up the first of the Gringo, buds are a little airy but nice n frosty so could be better all in all, easily hit my 10oz target on £1 tomato nutes to win the bet I had going although no idea of final weight yet as still 2 plants to chop, have only ever smoked hydro Gringo previously and the taste of mine in soil is completely different, could be the tomato nutes i was using but more likely different due to being a soil grow, a lot more coffee/cheese musk taste in soil whereas hydro is more cough syrup and cheese and a lot sweeter

Gonna start some DPQ seeds off today to replace this lot, should really have done it days ago lol, also now ive won the tomato nutes bet with me mate im gonna do things a bit differently this next grow n do everything properly, so proper canna nutes, PH`ing etc etc

Plan for buying LED`s outta this harvest has now been put on hold after my daughter decided to ruin her whole bed with vomit the other night so now gotta pay out for a whole new bed n mattress an shit instead

whats everyone else upto then?


----------



## makka (May 15, 2015)

Everyone good today?


----------



## Merlot (May 15, 2015)

Yup!

I've come to conclusion that French amazon is shit. Gonna have to order my calmag from the uk because they don't stock fuck all.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 15, 2015)

yo man all good potted up my other 5 cuttings this morning cant belive i had 9/9 cutting root that cloner in ace it really is a matter of pop them in and forget about them for 10-14 days could of been sooner but had buds startting to form on them


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 15, 2015)

Chop day tomorrow !!! 
Gotta be one of the best feelings ever !!


----------



## zeddd (May 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Chop day tomorrow !!!
> Gotta be one of the best feelings ever !!


me too man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2015)

Just been to meet mastergrower in the toon. Them boys are gonna end an 808!


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 15, 2015)

@[email protected] my pup turned a year old last week, 
heres a cpl more recent pics u can see how much shes grow from when i got her at 5 weeks old


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 15, 2015)

heres a cpl pics from when she was only 6 weeks old


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> heres a cpl pics from when she was only 6 weeks old
> View attachment 3419033 View attachment 3419034


She's got a lovely big head for a bitch, your mate sorted you with her!!I'm assuming she's staying with yourself? I couldn't part with my lad so made sure he was all mine when we were getting him lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> She's got a lovely big head for a bitch, your mate sorted you with her!!I'm assuming she's staying with yourself? I couldn't part with my lad so made sure he was all mine when we were getting him lol


Yeah mate of course both my dogs stay with me, always have and always will, 
My dogs are an extension of my family I could never part with either of them.
My girl is the softest most loving big rotti I've ever known. My kids can walk her and roll around the floor playing with her, I've got tons of pics of my youngest sleeping using the dog as a pillow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 15, 2015)

Haha full on like whore...nice 1 Gaz chop dem trees man....think I'm gonna flip mine on Sunday some are a good 14" tall so I rekon its time man

Well I'm a good boy got money in me pocket and just turned down some sniff I must be getting old man


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha full on like whore...nice 1 Gaz chop dem trees man....think I'm gonna flip mine on Sunday some are a good 14" tall so I rekon its time man
> 
> Well I'm a good boy got money in me pocket and just turned down some sniff I must be getting old man


Fuck sake ghetto knocking back some sniff? What's happened to the world???? 

And cheers mate it's my first harvest since early December so it's been a long time coming, I owe a few folks but once I've sorted that I should have at least 6oz left for myself.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 15, 2015)

Haha I know, what's going off ay? aye you'll b loving it all that weed to blaze sell a bit in smalls get some extra cash in or just have a shmoke out lol...killer going for ages without chopping man I hated it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha I know, what's going off ay? aye you'll b loving it all that weed to blaze sell a bit in smalls get some extra cash in or just have a shmoke out lol...killer going for ages without chopping man I hated it.


I know mate it's been a nightmare but fuck it got a few grows in the pipeline in dif locations so this year might end on a better note than it started.
I'm gonna put out 2oz and make the 600 more I need to get my new motorbike then the rest is all for me !!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 15, 2015)

That's the way to do it mate mek it pay a bit and treat ya sen..think on gonna order me new bong then that's me happy for a bit lol its a gret big 21 arm perc thivk glass big base and £71 so might go for it unless I can find a better cheaper one


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate of course both my dogs stay with me, always have and always will,
> My dogs are an extension of my family I could never part with either of them.
> My girl is the softest most loving big rotti I've ever known. My kids can walk her and roll around the floor playing with her, I've got tons of pics of my youngest sleeping using the dog as a pillow


Once you've em handled well n teach the kids how to act around em they're great pets sure my gf's tiny n walks out lad n he's a big fucker now 50+kg now but I'm keeping an eye don't want him gaining much more for his hips sake


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 15, 2015)

That alright for ya then rambo? U need to get a rig now don't ya get the full effect man...go steady geez


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's the way to do it mate mek it pay a bit and treat ya sen..think on gonna order me new bong then that's me happy for a bit lol its a gret big 21 arm perc thivk glass big base and £71 so might go for it unless I can find a better cheaper one


Check out grass city n look for discount codes man it makes em alot cheaper my shit was nearing 350e then I'd added a discount code n now my shits 307 n over 300 free postage


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That alright for ya then rambo? U need to get a rig now don't ya get the full effect man...go steady geez


yeah mate, sis said it looked lovely i wont see it for a few days tho, i know i need to get a rig of sorts am skint as fuck at the mo tho, might just get one of the glass meth/crack pipes from ag, some1 on here was saying they would work well with extracts?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

Morning, any private renters out there give me some tips , it's gone tits up here, got to rent a grow gaff now !, fucking women, had to give my shed away ! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 16, 2015)

Zombie Kush, clone only, Soma. 

This week I harvested this. Last week it was Melon Gum.
All sold before seen as it's not possible to get this strain. I'll out it after 10-12 days.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 16, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Zombie Kush, clone only, Soma.
> View attachment 3419539
> This week I harvested this. Last week it was Melon Gum.
> All sold before seen as it's not possible to get this strain. I'll out it after 10-12 days.


Dnt forget me


----------



## irish4:20 (May 16, 2015)

Mornin fckrs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt forget me


When are you coming then? Lol
I've got some others members coming in July. Still love my blue rhino best though!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

Sound relax I'll have a gander on there mate see if I van find any diamonds....Yeh Rambo I can see one of them glass tube pipes working itll be a chest ripper tho....I broke my other one fuckim knocked it over and broke the mouthpiece...I'll try and find u the link for the one that's £20 that's the one I'm still running lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound relax I'll have a gander on there mate see if I van find any diamonds....Yeh Rambo I can see one of them glass tube pipes working itll be a chest ripper tho....I broke my other one fuckim knocked it over and broke the mouthpiece...I'll try and find u the link for the one that's £20 that's the one I'm still running lol


Hey man 20 quid for the whole setup ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

Minus a blowtorch, little glass rig glass nail and dome £20 bargain mate lol then all u need is a blowtorch


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Morning, any private renters out there give me some tips , it's gone tits up here, got to rent a grow gaff now !, fucking women, had to give my shed away ! Lol


What u needing to know mate? I've been renting privately for over - yrs now.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> What u needing to know mate? I've been renting privately for over - yrs now.


Is it better to try rent private rather than agency ?, can I change locks ?, how often will they visit ?, how much notice do they need to give b4 coming ?, anything u think will help please m8


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Is it better to try rent private rather than agency ?, can I change locks ?, how often will they visit ?, how much notice do they need to give b4 coming ?, anything u think will help please m8


I'd always say rent straight from a landlord rather than an agency but both will have roughly the same agreement,
You can change the locks but are required to supply them with a spare key in case u ever fuck off and don't leave them the keys. 
You will normally get a 6 monthly inspection just to check for damage and shit, I've normally stashed my grow in the loft during inspections as they never check there. 
They need to give u a minimum of 24hrs notice but usually 48hrs before they can turn up at the property. 

An agency will stick to these rules strictly a landlord may be more flexible and not want to inspect the place as often especially if u can get a property where the landlord doesn't stay locally.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

http://m.dhgate.com/product/curved-glass-oil-burners-glass-pipes-glass/231430114.html#s5-8-1

There ya go lads the sites full of cheap rigs and pipes I've just seen a replica mothership Fabergé egg for $60 that with a honeybucket! Normally just thebucket wwould cost you £60


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

Great stuff m8 ! , thanks for the pointers, I'm off to cruse around the shitty out the way areas were I think no one will bother me, & the houses r rather wank anyway, so there not gonna be too botherd about it, compared to renting out a realy nice gaff were the landlord will be botherd about fucking the place up !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

http://m.dhgate.com/product/new-small-bong-mini-ceramic-nail-water-pipe/233468737.html#s5-17-1

$17 that one with ceramic nail


----------



## newuserlol (May 16, 2015)

just get a feel for the landlords mate, n deffo find out where they live etc, a private landlord is usually alot better but not always, the cunt might live up the next street n be just ''popping'' round all the time n what not.

fine line on too rough a area aswel wf, dont wana get robbed, put ya foot down man and reclaim your shed area! lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just get a feel for the landlords mate, n deffo find out where they live etc, a private landlord is usually alot better but not always, the cunt might live up the next street n be just ''popping'' round all the time n what not.
> 
> fine line on too rough a area aswel wf, dont wana get robbed, put ya foot down man and reclaim your shed area! lol


Hahahahahahaha , u met my mrs m8 ? , it's suisidal growing here now , with the daft cunt next door aswell !, looking to pay up to £500 a month , 3 months down, I figured 2 12pot aliens in 2 tents will pay that & turn a tidy profit still !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

The area is ok m8, just the houses r old & shitty !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'd always say rent straight from a landlord rather than an agency but both will have roughly the same agreement,
> You can change the locks but are required to supply them with a spare key in case u ever fuck off and don't leave them the keys.
> You will normally get a 6 monthly inspection just to check for damage and shit, I've normally stashed my grow in the loft during inspections as they never check there.
> They need to give u a minimum of 24hrs notice but usually 48hrs before they can turn up at the property.
> ...


Yes that's right, it's 24 hours. My mum had a letting agency and once rented out to Vietnamese growers by accident! First we heard was from the police. The irish landlord wasn't bothered, he knew the rent was going to get paid and was just a bit concerned about the state of the house. 

Over here the landlords can't enter at all. Ours are trying to sell a property we are living in and we told them that they aren't coming in to take pics. They can't make any viewings either and will have to give us 3 months notice to get in!!! 

Had another property for 4 yrs now and my landlord has never been in plus he really likes me. 

I've never changed the locks btw. They know I have a dog and they wouldn't dare regardless.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 16, 2015)

My new favourite thread on the Internet

Time to step up your game lads

Think big like the wisdom farmer

Tents are for amateurs


----------



## medicropper07 (May 16, 2015)

this time next year you could be millionaires


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> My new favourite thread on the Internet
> 
> Time to step up your game lads
> 
> ...


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

^^^^^ or in the Big house


----------



## medicropper07 (May 16, 2015)

Well I ain't the real medicropper, he could out work me

Just a newbie on an enforced break, 

A weed nerd, passing through


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

Goddammit fucking water charge,sky n vhi all came off this fucking week so I've to sell some fucking smoke so I can buy my bong n shit for my bho..fucking hate selling my smoke, they'll be lucky to get two gs might sell 1.8s for 50 lol I've seen what they've been getting lately fucking out door shit with seeds n a mad stalk ratio so they should jump at it..hard to believe but God bless Ireland haha


----------



## medicropper07 (May 16, 2015)

Has the gg#4 made it this side of the pond yet ?


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2015)

yeah wf private rentals I alsways use an agent then theres a fukin big contract which states that they have to give 24 hrs notice for an unscheduled visit and a months notice of an inspection, I got an email last year from the agent if it was ok next week for the owner to check an outside wall, I was there the whole time and didn't even go and say hello, fuk that, so its tight with agents man, I did one private rental and the owner didn't bother me for 18 months but it wasn't in writing so he could have turned up to check the boiler any day


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Well I ain't the real medicropper, he could out work me
> 
> Just a newbie on an enforced break,
> 
> A weed nerd, passing through


u a subcool groupie?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah wf private rentals I alsways use an agent then theres a fukin big contract which states that they have to give 24 hrs notice for an unscheduled visit and a months notice of an inspection, I got an email last year from the agent if it was ok next week for the owner to check an outside wall, I was there the whole time and didn't even go and say hello, fuk that, so its tight with agents man, I did one private rental and the owner didn't bother me for 18 months but it wasn't in writing so he could have turned up to check the boiler any day


Spot on but you can always say if they turn up its not a convenient time blah blah a few days notice would be great n ask em to call back tomorrow n your laughing


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Spot on but you can always say if they turn up its not a convenient time blah blah a few days notice would be great n ask em to call back tomorrow n your laughing


best to avoid that bum tingle imo


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2015)

lol how is everyone just done 120 running the bike in didn't go over 7krpm, got a local drag strip too its called the A,,,,shame about the cars coming the other way ha ha


----------



## medicropper07 (May 16, 2015)

Lol sub cool, the mans an amateur, hope he gets better tho

The great man himself will be back on the tube soon, he building out a new spot as I type


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 16, 2015)

I walked down the road this morning to buy some jiffys from the hydro store and he sold me 10 x sweet deep grapefruit for €50 instead of €62. It's grapefruit x blueberry. Not the highest THC but it smells great and is 7 weeks. Clubs like nice smelling weed. Here we say 'if it smells, it sells'. Lol

You guys should buy off another friends head shop in the centre as the £\€ exchange rate is phenomenal right now.

He sends out discreetly, he was posting to Israel last time. Bcn420 . Com He has a fridge full of seeds from loads of companies.

I have to check because my zombie mums had a bit of powder mildew so I may have to get another copy.
Generally, I can do hydro with a bit of PM and they overcome it until the flush. It's not professional to cut mums with PM so I see if one of mine is alright.
This strain performs much better in soil btw.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 16, 2015)

Do agency's want loads of details ? Like employer ect ?


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I walked down the road this morning to buy some jiffys from the hydro store and he sold me 10 x sweet deep grapefruit for €50 instead of €62. It's grapefruit x blueberry. Not the highest THC but it smells great and is 7 weeks. Clubs like nice smelling weed. Here we say 'if it smells, it sells'. Lol
> 
> You guys should buy off another friends head shop in the centre as the £\€ exchange rate is phenomenal right now.
> 
> ...


lol its getiin ozoned then, don't worry about it theres a way with pm it hates o3 and potassium bicarb, aact foliar sprayed job done


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol its getiin ozoned then, don't worry about it theres a way with pm it hates o3 and potassium bicarb, aact foliar sprayed job done


I've got a great spray which I have to mix up from concentrate. Not sure what's in it but it's a fungicide not fungistat. It rids in one go. 
However PM is systemic so no matter how much I control it in the mums, the clones will automatically have it. 
It's my own stupid fault because I plugged the fan into the lights extension lead by accident so when then lights went off, so did the fan! I don't live at that one so I didn't realise for ages.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> best to avoid that bum tingle imo


Man we rent from gypsies n the woman that owns the plac called over with her daughter, basically let themselves in we freaked I said hold on a second the dogs protective so put him into my grow room stayed with him n as they came upstairs I made him bark repeatedly..n trust no tingle but I'd to change my boxers after was fucking seriously close.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Do agency's want loads of details ? Like employer ect ?


Learn the dark net ways n you can get a nice fake passport or whatever you need just to be sure if you're a bit paranoid.. That's my eventual plan get a fake passport n shit setup a bank account n rent out the country nice n ninja


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2015)

yo guys any 1 know how to by pass the icloud lock on iphone 5c ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

Makka bypassed it but only cuz the lad hadn't a password on his emails so best off asking @makka how he did it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2015)

kk thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> kk thanks


Heres where they were chatting about it..a few other ideas n all nut makka cracked it (luckily) due to previous owners stupidity haha 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-7977#post-11583118


----------



## zeddd (May 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Learn the dark net ways n you can get a nice fake passport or whatever you need just to be sure if you're a bit paranoid.. That's my eventual plan get a fake passport n shit setup a bank account n rent out the country nice n ninja


I pay 6 months upfront no need to look at the finances


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

True but if they want the money in their account monthy n copy of I'd for security reasons a fake passport goes a long way.




Dudes I missed smoking blunts!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

...any chance we can see your breasts lahadaextranjera..you know for science and such?..extra brownie points if it's next to your grow lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ...any chance we can see your breasts lahadaextranjera..you know for science and such?..extra brownie points if it's next to your grow lol


I tink ive 1 sumwer ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 16, 2015)

5 hrs later and my shit has now been chopped and is hanging to dry, fuck me I forgot how tedious trimming was !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 16, 2015)

should be about 12-15 oz at least when its dry, im pretty happy with that from a remote grow of 4 plants in a 80x80x160 tent. 
nxt grow im upscaling to 9 plants again in a bigger tent this small grows is a pain in the arse when u wnt to earn from it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

Sog update, think I'm gonna flip em tonight or u rekon I try and get a bit more height?


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sog update, think I'm gonna flip em tonight or u rekon I try and get a bit more height? View attachment 3419839View attachment 3419842


Go big or go home mate lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

Lool Yeh I'm just worries pots ain't fully packed with roots yet and I want them pots near enough chocka i might let em go till wednesday then flip em....u priced all your gear up yet mate?


----------



## makka (May 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> kk thanks


Hey pomps u get anywhere with it?
@Pompeygrow


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool Yeh I'm just worries pots ain't fully packed with roots yet and I want them pots near enough chocka i might let em go till wednesday then flip em....u priced all your gear up yet mate?


Yeah mate I can get the lot on eBay for 50 quid that's including the laser thermo, I'm gonna pick it up at the end of next week and give this wax making a go.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

Sound geez just make sure u do all your blasting outdoors tho man away from any electrics or flames be really careful mate really careful...and don't bring it indoors until all the liquid has gone


----------



## DST (May 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sog update, think I'm gonna flip em tonight or u rekon I try and get a bit more height? View attachment 3419839View attachment 3419842


The space is looking filled out enough to screen and flip.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2015)

I ain't got a screen was just gonna put 3 or 4 canes in each for supports and maybe some string...sound I'm gonna flip em 2morro night then can't be arsed to change em over in to the other tent tonight lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2015)

makka said:


> Hey pomps u get anywhere with it?
> @Pompeygrow



nah m8 the person how had it b4 me tried doing the restore but that never worked but its got that icloud locked so i cant log in to the phone and dont think it go's in to dfu mode as a recovery soft ware dont pick it up.

but saying that itunes see's it in the dfu mode so it must work lol


----------



## makka (May 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah m8 the person how had it b4 me tried doing the restore but that never worked but its got that icloud locked so i cant log in to the phone and dont think it go's in to dfu mode as a recovery soft ware dont pick it up.
> 
> but saying that itunes see's it in the dfu mode so it must work lol


If its not stolen u can send it apple and they can do it my gf pal done it with a few


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2015)

thats the problem one of my m8s found it


----------



## makka (May 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats the problem one of my m8s found it


Fun knows bro if u still had the access to phone u could of reset password I cloud n it would of been in emails in phone check if it will run android or sell it for parts


----------



## DST (May 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I ain't got a screen was just gonna put 3 or 4 canes in each for supports and maybe some string...sound I'm gonna flip em 2morro night then can't be arsed to change em over in to the other tent tonight lol


I use tomato netting when needed. You can get massive amounts cheap (5 euro in NL for like 5x5m squared). I am sure b&q will do it. You'll appreciate it and in a tent it's pretty easy. Just string a corner up to each corner pole and make sure it's even.


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

fuck me you still vegging that "sog"?!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

Morning all, managed to wangle a ph pen out of a mate in exchange for some Gringo, gona ph me water in a bit for a laugh/give zedd a heart attack lol

@ghetto the pound shops do pea/bean/tomato netting 5x25m for £1 lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck me you still vegging that "sog"?!


morning, hows your Gringo looking?


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

Gonna try tomorite in Dwc anyone reckon I will have problems? 
Using it in flower also


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> Gonna try tomorite in Dwc anyone reckon I will have problems?
> Using it in flower also


ive heard of plenty of people using it in soil n coco but never heard anyone use it in hydro/dwc sorry


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ive heard of plenty of people using it in soil n coco but never heard anyone use it in hydro/dwc sorry


I sick of buying canna tbh and waiting for rest of salts to come maybe a Wilkos One will work better need to research lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> I sick of buying canna tbh and waiting for rest of salts to come maybe a Wilkos One will work better need to research lol


MG is probably your best bet to chat to about hydro tbh, but ploenty of different nute ranges for hydro on sale these days, shouldnt be too hard to find yourself something new, quirte a few of my mates use plagron or cyco nutes for hydro


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

wilkos tomatoe food it is then higher pk then n should do me ok


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Motning ...cheers dst I might go for a gander 2morro that's a might tho I've already got a shitload of canes u see nice little 1m ones...yes gbh I'm still veggin lol but as u can see shits gonna be rammed I don't want any spare at all I want watering to be a right pain in the arse I'm gonna get a funnel and a bit of hose pipe or something for it 

Popped some beans last night as well 3 gsc and 3 apollo13's let the good times roll


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

[QUOTE="Ghettogrower187, I'm gonna get a funnel and a bit of hose pipe or something for it


this what ya want m8 just needs a pump and a bit of a garden hose http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00755FL8E/ref=s9_wishf_gw_d17_g86_i1?ie=UTF8&colid=2A8W8VPHKD71&coliid=I2JIZD0001RH69&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_r=1K9TXMXTSRCM8GNVFCZ8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469296593&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## DST (May 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Motning ...cheers dst I might go for a gander 2morro that's a might tho I've already got a shitload of canes u see nice little 1m ones...yes gbh I'm still veggin lol but as u can see shits gonna be rammed I don't want any spare at all I want watering to be a right pain in the arse I'm gonna get a funnel and a bit of hose pipe or something for it
> 
> Popped some beans last night as well 3 gsc and 3 apollo13's let the good times roll


If you put a net in, I guarantee watering will be a pain in the arse lol. Maybe a straight sog is better.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> [QUOTE="Ghettogrower187, I'm gonna get a funnel and a bit of hose pipe or something for it
> 
> 
> this what ya want m8 just needs a pump and a bit of a garden hose http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00755FL8E/ref=s9_wishf_gw_d17_g86_i1?ie=UTF8&colid=2A8W8VPHKD71&coliid=I2JIZD0001RH69&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=right-3&pf_rd_r=1K9TXMXTSRCM8GNVFCZ8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469296593&pf_rd_i=468294



http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/kingfisher-micro-irrigation-system-71-piece/invt/0199744


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

yeh that could work


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Aye I can see a net causing me grief and upset haha...I'm just gonna ram a load of canes in em wait two weeks then tie some string round the canes keep em all in order...can't wait man got the flower tent all spic n span,.thanks for the links for them watering doodars lads but I need something simple yano


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> morning, hows your Gringo looking?


like exo on steds, smells like it too. 

i'll get a video when i next go but it well be replacing my cheese cut.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Sounds good ...I take it there's not much floppyness?


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

not as bad as the cheese, a bit taller too which i always like. looks like a dutch cheese imo. too similar for it to have any real haze influence


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

oh i tested my tap water ph in the end, anyone wanna hazard a guess?


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

7.9


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> 7.9


close


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

thats not too bad then, unless you mean higher in which case that is a bit fucked


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

8.1


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 8.1


i bet ya feed was dropping it to a suitable ph as its pretty high that for tap mines only 7.1 lol


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

you'd be seeing problems if you were in coco or hydro i guarantee, you got away with it cause you are in soil.

does it offer you a straightener every time you turn the tap on? sounds 'ard as fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

7.2?


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

http://www.unitedutilities.com/waterquality.aspx

go here type ya pst code in and it gives u a FULL analysis of ya tap water and source also my reserve switches in summer so winter ppm is 50 to 60 ppm and I HAVE to add calcium n magnesium but in summer it switches water reserves n ppm rockets to 200 to 250 and i DONT have to add calcium magnesium


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Woops too late....that's fucked up rib 8.1 lool mine was 7.4 last time I checked and I weren't happy with that


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

just saying man it makes a difference propa ph varies time of year also mines between 7.1 and 7.9


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

this is myn as of last week it opened my eys to what we actually drink lol

Water quality details
ParameterMinAverageMaxUnitsRegulatory StandardNumber of samples% failed
*2,4-D*<0.0100<0.0100<0.0100µg/l0.1250.00
*Aluminium*5.9911.633.1µg Al/l200360.00
*Ammonium (ammonia and ammonium ions)*0.0064<0.00760.0090mg NH4/l0.5190.00
*Antimony*0.100<0.130<0.140µg Sb/l580.00
*Arsenic*0.1300.2140.290µg As/l1080.00
*Benzene*<0.0471<0.0471<0.0471µg/l1350.00
*Benzo(a)pyrene*<0.0020<0.0020<0.0020µg/l0.0180.00
*Boron*0.00420.01320.0270mg B/l1350.00
*Bromate*<0.0910<0.199<0.470µg BrO3/l1070.00
*Cadmium*<0.0200<0.0275<0.0300µg Cd/l580.00
*Calcium*16.021.427.6mg Ca/l360.00
*Chloride*5.6115.143.4mg Cl/l250350.00
*Chromium*0.1200.1530.200µg Cr/l5080.00
*Residual chlorine - Total*0.200.670.99mg/l980.00
*Residual chlorine - Free*0.130.600.95mg/l980.00
*Colony Counts after 2 days at 37 deg C*0013number/1ml370.00
*Colony counts after 3 days at 22 deg C*0131number/1ml370.00
*Coliform bacteria*000number/100ml0980.00
*Colour*0.710<1.361.95mg/l Pt/Co scale20360.00
*Conductivity*126161245uS/cm at 20oC2500180.00
*Copper*<0.0010<0.00360.0142mg Cu/l290.00
*Clostridium perfringens (including spores)*000number/100ml0370.00
*Clopyralid*<0.0100<0.0103<0.0147µg/l0.1180.00
*Cyanide*<0.698<1.277.97µg CN/l50380.00
*1,2-dichloroethane*<0.138<0.138<0.138µg/l3350.00
*Diazinon*<0.0100<0.0100<0.0100µg/l0.1200.00
*Dicamba*<0.0100<0.0118<0.0147µg/l0.1240.00
*Dieldrin*<0.0030<0.0030<0.0030µg/l0.03240.00
*Dichlorprop*<0.0100<0.0100<0.0100µg/l0.1160.00
*E.coli*000number/100ml0980.00
*Enterococci*000number/100ml070.00
*Fluoride*0.0100<0.02830.0500mg F/l1.5350.00
*Fluroxypyr*<0.0100<0.0100<0.0100µg/l0.1260.00
*Glyphosate*<0.0090<0.01010.0303µg/l0.1220.00
*Total hardness*192533mg Ca/l360.00
*Iron*<2.15<5.1420.8µg Fe/l200360.00
*Lead*<0.0500<0.3561.14µg Pb/l1090.00
*Magnesium*1.662.473.41mg Mg/l360.00
*Manganese*<0.210<0.5411.36µg Mn/l50360.00
*MCPA*<0.0100<0.01000.0100µg/l0.1250.00
*Mecoprop*<0.0100<0.0100<0.0100µg/l0.1250.00
*Mercury*<0.0100<0.01810.0890µg Hg/l1370.00
*Nickel*<0.310<0.4340.610µg Ni/l2090.00
*Nitrite*<0.0016<0.0016<0.0016mg NO2/l0.580.00
*Nitrate*1.241.441.95mg NO3/l5080.00
*(Nitrate)/50 plus (nitrite)/3*0.02300.02840.0390mg/l180.00
*Odour (quantitative)*000dilution number at 25oC0300.00
*Total organic carbon*0.5901.272.67mg C/l350.00
*Polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (sum of 4 PAHs)*0.00000.00000.0000µg/l0.180.00
*Pesticides - Total*0.00000.00190.138µg/l0.51260.00
*Hydrogen ion (pH)*7.037.518.07pH value9.5720.00
*Radioactivity gross alpha*<0.0200<0.0207<0.0354Bq/l0.1240.00
*Radioactivity gross beta*<0.0200<0.04680.374Bq/l1240.00
*Selenium*<0.0500<0.1160.280µg Se/l1080.00
*Sodium*8.7910.211.6mg Na/l20080.00
*Sulphate*27.967.6152mg SO4/l250360.00
*Taste (quantitative)*000dilution number at 25oC0300.00
*Tetrachloromethane*<0.0241<0.0241<0.0241µg/l3100.00
*Trihalomethanes - Total*21.534.244.5µg/l100100.00
*Triclopyr*<0.0100<0.0100<0.0100µg/l0.1250.00
*Tetrachloroethene and trichloroethene*0.00000.00000.0000µg/l10100.00
*Turbidity*<0.07<0.100.24NTU4360.00


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> http://www.unitedutilities.com/waterquality.aspx
> 
> go here type ya pst code in and it gives u a FULL analysis of ya tap water and source also my reserve switches in summer so winter ppm is 50 to 60 ppm and I HAVE to add calcium n magnesium but in summer it switches water reserves n ppm rockets to 200 to 250 and i DONT have to add calcium magnesium


dont cover my area apparently


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> dont cover my area apparently


thought united utilities supplied everyone?? 
u must be in sticks or somat lol

who do u pay water bill to? n i find ya one lol


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

check that ribena then go to their site i think everyone has to have access to their water quality n its good info in this game


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

https://my.thameswater.co.uk/dynamic/cps/rde/xchg/corp/hs.xsl/899.htm

thames water

theres shit loads actually lol yours shouldnt be hard to find cba listem all


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

mg/l as ca 100-180
mg/l as CaCO3 250-499
Degrees clarke range 17-31
Degrees french range 25-45
Degrees german range 14-25


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

yep thats hard as fuck lol
17 English (Clark) degrees is equivalent to 97.07 mg calcium/l. This is hard.
31 English (Clark) degrees is equivalent to 177.01 mg calcium/l. This is very hard.

whats ya mg content?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

this is mine comes back as hard
mg/l as ca 107
mg/l as CaCO3 267.5
Degrees clarke range 18.72
Degrees french range 26.75
Degrees german range 14.98


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> this is mine comes back as hard
> mg/l as ca 107
> mg/l as CaCO3 267.5
> Degrees clarke range 18.72
> ...


thing to remember also tho that its not all available to plants due to the particles being to big to uptake by roots and causes build up on the roots n blocks nutrients but thats another discussion lol well its like that in hydro anyway not sure on soil does apply to coco


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

[QUOTE="makka, tell ya the truth m8 i dont understand it all any way 
all i know is my ph is 7.8 ish out tap i rise's a tad after the air pump for 20 min sorts the ph out adds the feed water the plants job done


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2015)

IMO if u can't grow decent enough weed without worrying about all that shite then it's time to give up. Sure it might make the slightest difference but if u ain't got the basics dialled in ur fucked


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> IMO if u can't grow decent enough weed without worrying about all that shite then it's time to give up. Sure it might make the slightest difference but if u ain't got the basics dialled in ur fucked


yeah defo agree their but you do need to know ca/mg content of water in dwc or its a guessing game with the calmag lol i was struggling tiill i learnt how water works lol tbh the more i learnt the harder it got lol then i just stepped back went back to basics in dwc and lifes a lot less stressfull now i must say


----------



## Merlot (May 17, 2015)

I don' PH. Can't be fuck with all that nonsense. All me veg grows like fucking troopers, so if the weed doesnt, fuck it.


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

i do miss soil tho


----------



## Mastergrow (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah defo agree their but you do need to know ca/mg content of water in dwc or its a guessing game with the calmag lol i was struggling tiill i learnt how water works lol tbh the more i learnt the harder it got lol then i just stepped back went back to basics in dwc and lifes a lot less stressfull now i must say


I grow in wilma systems m8 and also DWC, ca/mg content.......bollox! That's just my opinion m8, what works for one dont always work for the other in this game, each to their own


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I grow in wilma systems m8 and also DWC, ca/mg content.......bollox! That's just my opinion m8, what works for one dont always work for the other in this game, each to their own


yeah each to their own pal i seen people do everything you shouldnt and grow big fat healthy plants with big crystally buds just never worked for me haha
cant knock wilmas either use to scrog the 4 pot ones in 1.2 tents 600 watt best yields ive ever got tbh then drilled holes in tray and did it both ways veged the roots through pot in res and yield went up again but this is when i started having the mg ca problems and had no choice but to learn i wish i could hit my numbers in soil and just use water out the tap no messing but i know its not possible i would lose out i know maybe its worthit tho? less work hold on i blazed im ok why change?? lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> yep thats hard as fuck lol
> 17 English (Clark) degrees is equivalent to 97.07 mg calcium/l. This is hard.
> 31 English (Clark) degrees is equivalent to 177.01 mg calcium/l. This is very hard.
> 
> whats ya mg content?


 no idea doesnt say, all it says is that they dont add any to the water down here


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> no idea doesnt say, all it says is that they dont add any to the water down here


like wis said if it aint broke dont fix it lol 
u havin any probs i was just sharing the info


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

i was in my grow shop the other day and he was showing me the alien kits they look good made me wanna try the flood&drain or the rdwc


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

i wouldnt waste the money they ask tbh they just look good but do the same as any rdwc
not seen the alien range of ebb/flow gonna have a deek now


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

photos of my babies lol ssh not as big as the ice dream tho but the mother is almost 5ft tall and about 3ft wide in the tent it started to take over ill put some photos up later when lights come on


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

Evening hobby growers and stoners

Net or tomato cage, 2 nets ideally

Funnel and pvc piping attached to get at the back ones

Peace


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

Get a bigger shed pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

just noticed that bed in garden makes me look like a right tramp its only there cos got my boy a new bed yesturday a high sleeper with a desk under it cos he has the small box room and gives him more room


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Get a bigger shed pompey


thats the one for my bikes m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2015)

only in the toon

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/police-wallsend-shoot-cow-after-9274126


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

why didnt they just get a farmer with a bordercollie 
lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

Lol keep calm plants look healthy, the haze will be a 10 weeker, mite look for a new strain next time


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

yeh i no they happy dude just showing them as its my first time taken them  ssh was 8,5 weeks last crop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> why didnt they just get a farmer with a bordercollie
> lmao


must have been a slow day for crime in Wallsend. Ffs helicopter and the marksmen for a cow. Lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

Don't want you getting bad advice pompey, always learn from the best, add pk at week 5 and give them a plane wter flush unlesss you like burning money
Feel the force young jedi


----------



## Merlot (May 17, 2015)

This guy...


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

This time next year pompey you'll be doing warehouse's


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Yeh learn from the best lmao what a cock


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

Chillax av a joint


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

thats it gears of war 3 is calling im out


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 17, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Don't want you getting bad advice pompey, always learn from the best, add pk at week 5 and give them a plane wter flush unlesss you like burning money
> Feel the force young jedi


He's trying to learn from the best that's why he's here in the UK thread but he keeps getting shit advice from ppl like yourself !


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

The last 2 weeks the plant is dying


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Anyway all swapped over in the other tent now got 3 canes in each pot will take off any small stuff in 2 weeks then tie some string around em. Looking at em now that tents gonna be fuckin rammed man..next pics when we have flowers


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

Could of scrogged 4 20litres ,roots grow better in round pots


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

And y no flood and drain table if u goin that way


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2015)

And honestly, tents are 4 amateurs
Get yerself a shed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry I should stop and learn off the best ay..everyone got different stuff going off lol nah be quiet ya nob jockey


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

yeh looks like it going to get ram packed in there m8 heres mine just coming up 2 4 weeks from flip


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Lookin nice n healthy man is that the ssh? I cracked a few beans last night some gsc and apollo13 the apollo is suppose to be really fruity orange lemon and grapefruit I'm after the orange or grapefruit so fingers crossed


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> He's trying to learn from the best that's why he's here in the UK thread but he keeps getting shit advice from ppl like yourself !


Hulk smashed now fuk off @medicropper07


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

yes m8 the small ones are the front right one is the ice dream ice x ww it was a free seed that i had that ssh is smelling lovely aswell glad i got that new fan dont smell nothing till i open the tent


----------



## Merlot (May 17, 2015)

Who the fuck is this newbie lol I thought I was the newbie around these parts.....anyways fucks sheds, I got myself 2x 5mx4m stables for a winter grow. Gonna grow some lbs lol


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Who the fuck is this newbie lol I thought I was the newbie around these parts.....anyways fucks sheds, I got myself 2x 5mx4m stables for a winter grow. Gonna grow some lbs lol


irritable bowel syndrome, sounds like a good srain lol I ll pass thanks


----------



## Merlot (May 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> irritable bowel syndrome, sounds like a good srain lol I ll pass thanks


tasty shit lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2015)

Merlot said:


> tasty shit lmao


coprophage?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

That's what ya want pomps no smell till that tent is cracked open..well time for a nice joint and a brew followed by a good few dabs


----------



## Merlot (May 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> coprophage?


Fuck me, that's the first time in my life I've had to google a word. Well played lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Lool googled it what does it mean merlot?


----------



## Merlot (May 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool googled it what does it mean merlot?


"Any living organism that feeds on feces, or fecal matter."


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2015)

ripped all the mscles in my arms and back, totally fuked off the g forces can hardly walk and eat, lol I ll b back on it tmrw, hust another drug imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 17, 2015)

What u been ripping ya back out on? Sound like a heavy dose of.weed is in order lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2015)

u hit the gym again then dude or did ya get up 2 quick


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2015)

loool cheeeeky buggers did I get up to quick ha ha, ffs I got a new bike


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 18, 2015)

^^^^well I've got a new shed


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2015)

I got some new deodorant...48hr protection!


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 18, 2015)

morning guys when i went in the tent last night the one or two of the stems are white and really soft like its hollow the bottom of its woody the the leafs on that stem is a really light yellow / white.


could it be where its getting no light there is flowers on the top


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ripped all the mscles in my arms and back, totally fuked off the g forces can hardly walk and eat, lol I ll b back on it tmrw, hust another drug imo


sounds like old age is setting in lol, next thing you know you will be buying a "comfortable" pan-euro lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 18, 2015)

dammit, just been out for a wander to the local hydro shop n the cunting thing aint there anymore lol, completely gone, now im gonna have to get a bus to the next one a town or 2 over, well annoying, only wanna grab some ph up n down lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 18, 2015)

oh and gotta buy some nutes as well, thinking of the Canna this time for soil unless anyone has any better reccommendations? ( 1st person to say bio-bizz to me gets twatted in the bollocks) lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> dammit, just been out for a wander to the local hydro shop n the cunting thing aint there anymore lol, completely gone, now im gonna have to get a bus to the next one a town or 2 over, well annoying, only wanna grab some ph up n down lol


Why not order from eBay if the sellers UK based you'll have it next day...


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2015)

so sick of growing dope, once u pop u cant stop some fukin disease this is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 18, 2015)

I gotta go grow shop too today just for some topmax and coco might bite the bullet and just buy a magnetic 1000 watt ballast it will skint me but I want it for the sog


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 18, 2015)

"Hippy crack rocks"


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> "Hippy crack rocks"View attachment 3421462


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 18, 2015)

Lol like rocking horse shit


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

afternoon all 
i been away a while due to family emergency had to trust my brother in law to look after the sluts even thou i left him full info on what to do and when to do it came back to find them all still alive but with bare yellow leaves left in the tent on the floor and some rusty leaves and he tells me he ran out of floors and he couldnt get any shooting powder so he brought some blossom builder as advised by the grow shop FUCKIN TWATS just been and picked all the leaves off the floor of the tent and filled a carrier bag with just leaves the buds are filling out nice and the smell is now very pungent just glad they still alive the shop tried to get him to buy overdrive also they tried selling him top max too those fuckin shops must see the noobs coming and just see pound signs its a good job we dont listen to the cunts else we would all be fucked he only told me what he had done when i got back even after me doing live calls to him every time he was there to feed them anyways family crisis sorted thats the good news starting week 8 wednesday 
will get sum pics uploaded in a bit gotta go cook sumat to eat fucking starving like a pop bellied Somalian .
hows everyone else ?
hope alls good


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> My new favourite thread on the Internet
> 
> Time to step up your game lads
> 
> ...


Tents are for amateurs wtf u on and who the fuck are u


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file.
wont lemme upload any porn any1 else having probs


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Evening stoners and pro's


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> *The following error occurred*
> There was a problem uploading your file.
> wont lemme upload any porn any1 else having probs


lol lots of weird shit been going on while u away locked threads edited qoutes deleted posts lmao u name it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 18, 2015)

Hey THC what strains u got? Anything nice n fruity?


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

makka said:


> lol lots of weird shit been going on while u away locked threads edited qoutes deleted posts lmao u name it


serious mate thats fucked up 
mods got a serious hard on for the uk thread ye


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey THC what strains u got? Anything nice n fruity?


at min got 8 royal cheese 5 ssh and a dinafem cheese first run with the ssh but its all smelling nice and dank


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

the dinafem was a free bee but first run with it too it doesnt smell or look anything like cheese and out of all strains i reckon the dinafem will take the longest to ripen up


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Get yer self a shed thc


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Whats everyone smoklng ?

Bbb cheese


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Get yer self a shed thc


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Get yer self a shed thc


why would i want to get a shed ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 18, 2015)

They from seed or cuts? Ssh sounds nice if its the proper one its pure fire...I hope I find something amongst these Apollo13's I've been gifted...I'm on the quest for some serious fruit twang


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 2nd try


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 18, 2015)

Here's dedication, I now have to travel 97 miles to my grow !, at least once a week , ah well, at least I can sleep sound at night now. @ Z, are we all cool now Z ?


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> They from seed or cuts? Ssh sounds nice if its the proper one its pure fire...I hope I find something amongst these Apollo13's I've been gifted...I'm on the quest for some serious fruit twang


all from cutting apart from 1 ssh which i took cuts off im still trying like a dick ed to upload these fuckin images its this site its gotta be what a load of shite


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

no


WisdomFarmer said:


> Here's dedication, I now have to travel 97 miles to my grow !, at least once a week , ah well, at least I can sleep sound at night now. @ Z, are we all cool now Z ?


now that is dedication 
fair play mate but why so far ?
what i did when i was 10 miles from my grow was install a camera in the tent live streaming and i could connect when i wanted and look how they was doing


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> no
> 
> now that is dedication
> fair play mate but why so far ?
> what i did when i was 10 miles from my grow was install a camera in the tent live streaming and i could connect when i wanted and look how they was doing


lol thats what i do use a free app called "athome" video streamer n jus use ya android phone only thing is ya need internet access at the grow site


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)

infact even better just leave an old android phone at grow site on charge and data plan so u can just link up and look through it so ya dont need net access and its cheap cause ya can set it to send a pic every ten minutes say


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

makka said:


> lol thats what i do use a free app called "athome" video streamer n jus use ya android phone only thing is ya need internet access at the grow site


at least if anyone robbs ya shit u can go back and see who the fuck needs knee capping


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

i use motion detection that will record everytime there is movement and upload videos and images to a server that way u dont have to go through hours of video to find the culprit but the phone idea aint bad thou @makka


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

What about lights off ?

Don't want any red dots and u lads gettin hermies 

The farmer will be lovin life cruising up the grow op in the jag


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i use motion detection that will record everytime there is movement and upload videos and images to a server that way u dont have to go through hours of video to find the culprit but the phone idea aint bad thou @makka


yeah thats the best way tbh never thought of the motion detection before that is the trigger to snap n send obvs
good tho man n yea im telling u man i would be hunting them n that weed down bro


----------



## makka (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

First pic is the ssh momma 






back left is 4 ssh front left is 4 royal


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah thats the best way tbh never thought of the motion detection before that is the trigger to snap n send obvs
> good tho man n yea im telling u man i would be hunting them n that weed down bro


also got an alarm fitted at my grow that will ring my phone when alarm goes off and i can then listen in or i can 2 way converstion along side the cameras and motion detection gives me peace of mind ive lost too many crops over the time cant trust no fucker when it comes to money being made


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> What about lights off ?
> 
> Don't want any red dots and u lads gettin hermies
> 
> The farmer will be lovin life cruising up the grow op in the jag


obviously u dont use a camera with any lights


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 18, 2015)

I moved op because of twats next door, dealing shit in middle of street & every man & his dog knows he grows, only matter of time b4 I get fucked over because of him , so renting space off someone, it's all cool.some one looking after it all the time as well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 18, 2015)

Some nice looking chunky colas there thc


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I moved op because of twats next door, dealing shit in middle of street & every man & his dog knows he grows, only matter of time b4 I get fucked over because of him , so renting space off someone, it's all cool.some one looking after it all the time as well


always 1 twatt aint there mate
hard luck on the divy neighbour good luck on your new conquest not so bad if u got sum 1 to watch over it


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Nice tent and bud porn


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Some nice looking chunky colas there thc


mate they are rock fucking hard and stinking to fuck in the tent but the new extraction system doing just grand week 7 at minute thinkin the royal should be ready and nice around 9 week mark the ssh im not sure its looking nice but will prob be 10 weeker and the dinafem cheese looks furthest away so we will see


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Zedd u muppet put some pictures up

Anyone can talk the talk


----------



## Merlot (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Zedd u muppet put some pictures up
> 
> Anyone can talk the talk


Why don't you?? You're the one that came in here running your mouth after all...everyone else is happy to have a laugh and a bit of banter.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Zedd could b


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

And are u zedd's botty boy merlot
Sounds like a billy bullshiter 2 me


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

He'll be gettin a pretend 24 hr ban next


----------



## Merlot (May 18, 2015)

Nah lol I'm just a newbie that ventures in on occasions. Still, I didn't come in running my mouth like you so everyone has been sound. Got some advice, dished some out, had laugh blah blah didn't come in telling every cunt that tents are shit so get a fucking shed...


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

Have you got any zlh seeds yet

The lads a wrong un imo


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2015)

At least a photo for the gravita receipt

Surely the wife won'bother about that zedd


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Nah lol I'm just a newbie that ventures in on occasions. Still, I didn't come in running my mouth like you so everyone has been sound. Got some advice, dished some out, had laugh blah blah didn't come in telling every cunt that tents are shit so get a fucking shed...


he came in telling me i need a shed when i asked him why i need a shed he couldnt and didnt reply he obviously got a hard on for zedd ive been ignoring him tbh he seems to be the wrong un


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> And are u zedd's botty boy merlot
> Sounds like a billy bullshiter 2 me


are u jealous ?
sounds that way to me


----------



## Thc247 (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Zedd u muppet put some pictures up
> 
> Anyone can talk the talk


why dont u show us sum pics or hang on ... yes thats correct you aint got none lmao


----------



## Merlot (May 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> he came in telling me i need a shed when i asked him why i need a shed he couldnt and didnt reply he obviously got a hard on for zedd ive been ignoring him tbh he seems to be the wrong un


Gotta be a fake account for a RIU troll....


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Zedd u muppet put some pictures up
> 
> Anyone can talk the talk





medicropper07 said:


> And are u zedd's botty boy merlot
> Sounds like a billy bullshiter 2 me





medicropper07 said:


> He'll be gettin a pretend 24 hr ban next





medicropper07 said:


> Have you got any zlh seeds yet
> 
> The lads a wrong un imo


----------



## Merlot (May 18, 2015)

lmao!


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2015)

lol, nice grow thc they look hard as, whats the smell like? ITS ALL ABOUT SMELL WHEN U CAN GROW WELL fukin caps


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

yeh thc man they look good that ur ssh ?


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2015)

as for noobs.....lol....we have each others phones numbers and we smoke each others weed and occasionally have the odd bbq but u aint in that club an never will b, u being a twat


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Gotta be a fake account for a RIU troll....


why they gotta be such dick sucking trolls
ffs get ya heads out ya arses and give it a wobble


zeddd said:


> lol, nice grow thc they look hard as, whats the smell like? ITS ALL ABOUT SMELL WHEN U CAN GROW WELL fukin caps


yes zedd easy bruda
the buds are rock hard like brick the smell is fucking nice the ssh is smelling like the real deal the royal is stinking too but the dinafem cheese don't smell like cheese at all smells fruity as fuck mouth wateringly nice and i got bk home other night and only had some squidgy black i got while away to smoke and the smell in the tent was making me wanna go out and find me a bud they all starting week 8 tomorrow just not sure how long the dina and the ssh going to take to Finnish thinking i might take the royal to 10 weeks as i never give it the 10 always 9 but supposed to pack more of a punch at 10 also hoping that the ssh will be finished at week 10 or might take down 4 royal at 9 weeks and the other 4 at 10 weeks and see if there is a noticeable difference but yh apart from having to leave the brother in law in control while away and coming back to a shit hole of a tent dead leaves everywhere lots of yellow leaves in the time was away this is the first run not using shooting powder so will be interesting to see what difference not using shooting powder .
anyways hows u zedd u all good mate
was sum dick head troll in here with a hard on for u yesterday what u been up too to make the wrong un jealous ?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 19, 2015)

Mornin fellas hows she cuttin


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh thc man they look good that ur ssh ?


this is the ssh momma i put in to flower and the other 4 ssh was cuts from the same mom here is the fat slut putting out sum nice rock hard nugs


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

oh yea @zeddd 
took your advice and got the fans all up hanging from the tent and u was correct it was taking/wasting space and blocking light


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin fellas hows she cuttin


yes @irish4:20 top of the morning to ya
hows it hanging ?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes @irish4:20 top of the morning to ya
> hows it hanging ?


Hangin to the left at the min ha all good man ur plants lookin nice


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hangin to the left at the min ha all good man ur plants lookin nice


hanging to the left ay lmao 
and thanks mate nice one cant fucking wait for the chop been looking forward to the SSH for sum time now and well impressed with how its performing so far


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

anyone know if using dwc compared to soil finnishes the plants any earlier im not sure what breeder the ssh came from it came as a cut but highly recomended and i got told he chopped down at 9 weeks im thinking should be 10 weeks minimum but would be nice to see it ready at 9 weeks  i think he chopps his shit down too earlie cant see plants finnishing earlier in DWC than soil


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

also as my bro in law went on the hunt for shooting powder while i was away and he couldnt find any in any shops so he got persuaded to buy blossom builder which he used without telling me and after testing the ph with this shit in i had a shock when my pen was reading 10.6 aint got any calibration fluid to see if my pen is off but ive never seen it that far off ever so going to get sum calibration fluid today and see if the blossom builder is really knocking the ph up that far would explain all the dead leaves i came back to but fuck me 10.6 im thinking the prick in da store needs an idiot clipping cant really blame the bro in law as he has no experience growing anything and i had no choice to leave him looking after them and i think i expected too much from him but still am happy he didnt kill them all lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this is the ssh momma i put in to flower and the other 4 ssh was cuts from the same mom here is the fat slut putting out sum nice rock hard nugs


hope i can get my buds like this one day lol may be i should cut more off the bottom of my plants


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> hope i can get my buds like this one day lol may be i should cut more off the bottom of my plants


not being big headed bro but my buds are always like this i do use a heavy feeding schedule thou but seem to have it dialled in ive managed to keep temps below 27 all through out its been 23 degrees last week or so im thinking about getting another 600 watt or 2 in there for last few weeks most ive had in there was 5 but the new extraction fan and filter with the controller really impressive so might try 6x600 watts see if that swells the buds up nice


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> anyone know if using dwc compared to soil finnishes the plants any earlier im not sure what breeder the ssh came from it came as a cut but highly recomended and i got told he chopped down at 9 weeks im thinking should be 10 weeks minimum but would be nice to see it ready at 9 weeks  i think he chopps his shit down too earlie cant see plants finnishing earlier in DWC than soil


SSh is originally a shanti/mr nice strain if i remember right, also im sure its a 10-12 weeks strain depending on pheno so 9 weeks is early


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Morning ppl

quick question for ppl, ive got a ph pen, now what the fuck do i need to go with it? is it just ph up n down or do i need anything else for calibrating the pen etc?


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> SSh is originally a shanti/mr nice strain if i remember right, also im sure its a 10-12 weeks strain depending on pheno so 9 weeks is early


thats what i said to him from the start when he gave me cuts but last cuts i had off him he chopped at 9 week also and i ran it 11 1/2 weeks before i chopped think he too eager and he dont smoke it too he just grows for cash or he chatting shit but either way its not coming down until i see its ready i dont care about waiting i would rather wait the extra time as im a smoker and cant be putting all the work time and money into summat to chop it before its ready thats why i was wondering if DWC can get plants to finnish earlier im sure he uses ripen too by general hydroponics week 8 and week 9 flush ive ran out of terra floors too so going to have to buy another bottle.


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning ppl
> 
> quick question for ppl, ive got a ph pen, now what the fuck do i need to go with it? is it just ph up n down or do i need anything else for calibrating the pen etc?


you best to get the caliberation fluid mate to keep pen on point there is ph 4 ph 7 and ph 10 i think check your pen to see if it does all 3 or if not see which one you need for your pen i have to calibrate my pen quite alot but yh pen ph up ph down and calibration fluid thats the lot


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> SSh is originally a shanti/mr nice strain if i remember right, also im sure its a 10-12 weeks strain depending on pheno so 9 weeks is early


shanti im quite sure that was what he said to me sounds very familiar if its not


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats what i said to him from the start when he gave me cuts but last cuts i had off him he chopped at 9 week also and i ran it 11 1/2 weeks before i chopped think he too eager and he dont smoke it too he just grows for cash or he chatting shit but either way its not coming down until i see its ready i dont care about waiting i would rather wait the extra time as im a smoker and cant be putting all the work time and money into summat to chop it before its ready thats why i was wondering if DWC can get plants to finnish earlier im sure he uses ripen too by general hydroponics week 8 and week 9 flush ive ran out of terra floors too so going to have to buy another bottle.


having a quick look on interewebs it seems the original SSh was bred when shanti was at GH seeds an was 75days +, when he left he took original stock with him to mr nice and GH is now using a different mother n father to the original but both GH n MR Nice SSH are both 75+ days whick is 10.5 weeks if i remember rightly so yeah 9 weeks is too early


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

nice one for tha mate wasnt expecting it to be ready at 9 weeks just what he said he run it for


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> nice one for tha mate wasnt expecting it to be ready at 9 weeks just what he said he run it for


tbh all the growers ive ever known to run SSH ALWAYS take it to 12 weeks minimum as at 10 weeks its decent smoke but at 12 weeks it will mike tyson your face off lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

dam i cut mine down at 8 weeks last crop it looked rdy to me tho they was 60% cloudy tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

dam thc look at them stems lol
think i mite have to get my self some new seeds mine dont seem to grow like that mine if fat at the bottom then it looks like it has a blockage lol how do u feed heavy then with out burning them ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> dam thc look at them stems lol
> think i mite have to get my self some new seeds mine dont seem to grow like that mine if fat at the bottom then it looks like it has a blockage lol how do u feed heavy then with out burning them ?


long veg to build up bigger rootmass, bigger pots and start feeding earlier and build it up from early on


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

ah right my temps prob dont help not always but drops to 65 lights out max 82 thats just the min max readings


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

going to put my cuttings in the loft later under the mh with a little fan on them


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right my temps prob dont help not always but drops to 65 lights out max 82 thats just the min max readings


yeah they are about the same as mine roughly


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

22 lights off pompey 50 hum
Get a oil rad and temp controller

Nice plant thc, dwc meant to finish the plant early

I'm allmost tempted to go shed and get the tent out


----------



## makka (May 19, 2015)

av grown dwc a few years now it doesnt speed up the flower time imo they just veg faster dont get me wrong tho i have bigger buds at the end compared when i wasnt dwc but my harvest times was the same like i said tho u save the time in veg


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Wouldn't sleep runnin dwc, water leaks, pump failure's


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Wouldn't sleep runnin dwc, water leaks, pump failure's


That's like sayin I wouldn't drive a car in case the brakes fail, u obviously know snout, about 5-6 yrs I've had nothing fail that caused problems


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this is the ssh momma i put in to flower and the other 4 ssh was cuts from the same mom here is the fat slut putting out sum nice rock hard nugs


very nice grow man u showin some skills there


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> 22 lights off pompey 50 hum
> Get a oil rad and temp controller
> 
> Nice plant thc, dwc meant to finish the plant early
> ...


you sposed to fuk off arnt u, u an old member who been fuked off for robbing, cunt, its so obvious


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's like sayin I wouldn't drive a car in case the brakes fail, u obviously know snout, about 5-6 yrs I've had nothing fail that caused problems


My first teacher was hygrohybrid


----------



## irish4:20 (May 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you sposed to fuk off arnt u, u an old member who been fuked off for robbing, cunt, its so obvious


Ahh so his a dirty cunt makes sense now


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> My first teacher was hygrohybrid


And he knows fuckall either then


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

I know enough not to trust my crop on a pump


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Zedd the keyboard grower give us a photo


----------



## makka (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> I know enough not to trust my crop on a pump


u dont have to use a pump u can have a waterfall to create d o theres a few ways actually


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

The pump out of the res, only watched, no expert

Don't want to flood the tent


----------



## irish4:20 (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> I know enough not to trust my crop on a pump


And we know not to trust u so fck of


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Lot of anger in here

Some of u lot mustn't be growin the good stuff


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

@THC i found this of my last crop m8 dont look as bad as i thought for my 2nd grow was just a lot of space in there lol and b4 i found the setting on my camera to adjust to the hps

this grow there aint no room but i made the mistake of not cutting the botton 1/4 off


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Wax on 

Wax off young pompey


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> The pump out of the res, only watched, no expert
> 
> Don't want to flood the tent


Here we go again ffs. Don't need a pump from a res in DWC, all u need is an air pump inside a bucket of water, only working from a res usually if doin RDWC. Don't chat shit about stuff u know fuckall about, any wonder ur gettin hated on in here. I've let my DWC buckets run until near completely empty, plants still grand......I guess if you've got it youve got it!


----------



## makka (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @THC i found this of my last crop m8 dont look as bad as i thought for my 2nd grow was just a lot of space in there lol and b4 i found the setting on my camera to adjust to the hps
> 
> this grow there aint no room but i made the mistake of not cutting the botton 1/4 off View attachment 3422326


that looks pretty decent pomps better then my second grow lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton.
Smoke some off that weed Friday night sat morning, then in a drunken state decided to stash most in my bag so as to make it last the weekend, nobody knew and I forgot all about it. Anyway got home sun night, Monday morning sorting out my washing and what did I find inside a ripped sandwhich bag and just stuffed in a sock, a compressed bit the size of a golf ball lol. Lucky boy as to not get stopped on the plane ffs, raging with mesel for bein so stupid but happy cos I'd no weed at home, cheers again


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Here we go again ffs. Don't need a pump from a res in DWC, all u need is an air pump inside a bucket of water, only working from a res usually if doin RDWC. Don't chat shit about stuff u know fuckall about, any wonder ur gettin hated on in here. I've let my DWC buckets run until near completely empty, plants still grand......I guess if you've got it youve got it!


As long as your hitting a gram a watt it don't really matter , i've looked at every system, what happened to remo and his attempt ?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> As long as your hitting a gram a watt it don't really matter , i've looked at every system, what happened to remo and his attempt ?


Looked at and tried are two different things....and who's fuckin remo?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

makka said:


> that looks pretty decent pomps better then my second grow lol


yeh i was happy with it m8 hopefully this one turns out a little better as i got better gear in there now and alot more air movement


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2015)

Urban grower, are you stupid or just a thick cunt

What part of i couldn't sleep don't you understand ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @Don Gin and Ton.
> Smoke some off that weed Friday night sat morning, then in a drunken state decided to stash most in my bag so as to make it last the weekend, nobody knew and I forgot all about it. Anyway got home sun night, Monday morning sorting out my washing and what did I find inside a ripped sandwhich bag and just stuffed in a sock, a compressed bit the size of a golf ball lol. Lucky boy as to not get stopped on the plane ffs, raging with mesel for bein so stupid but happy cos I'd no weed at home, cheers again


hahaha classic. what did you make of the purple bit? if you can remember. after a good swally smoking just spins me out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

is this mediocre copper07 fucktard still here.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is this mediocre copper07 fucktard still here.


Yea his a bit like a bad fart don keeps hangin around even tho u dont want it to


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha classic. what did you make of the purple bit? if you can remember. after a good swally smoking just spins me out.


Lol, there was a purple bit I found when I got it home. Nice and purple, what was it? I took a pic of it when I found it, I'll get someone to thro it up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

it's the plemon i've give a couple of folks. smelly cherry x lemon larry OG x Chem valley kush. mind on them big purple colas out my last run.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the plemon i've give a couple of folks. smelly cherry x lemon larry OG x Chem valley kush. mind on them big purple colas out my last run.


Yeah I mind m8, is that the one zeddd had the quick finisher off or something similar to it. 6 weeks and buds like that would be fucking cracking if it was


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 19, 2015)

There ya go mg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

same batch of pips aye. Mines just under 9 I wish it was 45 days lol think that other fluff is livers


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> same batch of pips aye. Mines just under 9 I wish it was 45 days lol think that other fluff is livers


Was ok to wake up to when I got back and had nowt tho, fluff or not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

aye that's it smokes alreet. Wish I could have given you a taste of something I'd grown like.

run rings round that fluff haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

you get the stag royally fucked up? Any tales you can tell? Law of the stag invoked?


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @THC i found this of my last crop m8 dont look as bad as i thought for my 2nd grow was just a lot of space in there lol and b4 i found the setting on my camera to adjust to the hps
> 
> this grow there aint no room but i made the mistake of not cutting the botton 1/4 off View attachment 3422326


lookin nice there mate that the livers yea ? 
roll on the livers canny wait like


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

Aye he was fucked m8, one m8 brought 18 of the 25i tabs along with him so a few lads wer on them and in bad nick lol. The stag was woke up on Sunday morning by someone spraying cool water round his arse crack and puttin a match to it, his whole arse and sack went up lol. The stag the dirty fuck also tried to get a homeless girl back in the hotel, telling the doorman he was givin her his bed for the night but he told her she had to bath first. Some good bars for stags and shit over there too m8


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @THC i found this of my last crop m8 dont look as bad as i thought for my 2nd grow was just a lot of space in there lol and b4 i found the setting on my camera to adjust to the hps
> 
> this grow there aint no room but i made the mistake of not cutting the botton 1/4 off View attachment 3422326


what setting on camera do u select for use with hps bro ?


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> There ya go mg View attachment 3422445View attachment 3422446


that looks funky purple colour looks nice


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tbh all the growers ive ever known to run SSH ALWAYS take it to 12 weeks minimum as at 10 weeks its decent smoke but at 12 weeks it will mike tyson your face off lol


i been and stocked up on the floors and bud xl so going to be running the ssh as long as possible i need the strongest biggest harvest i can get so aint going to be rushing anything im thinking fuck it might run the royal for 10 weeks too why not ive always chopped at 9 weeks but heard if its run an extra week the flavour mellows a bit but packs more punch


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

@makka slut in post office said tomorow it should touch down


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lookin nice there mate that the livers yea ?
> roll on the livers canny wait like


that was my ssh dude.
photo style setting just change it to cool mode that all i do on mine any way


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2015)

Do ya need an invite for Agora or can ya just join up? Finally gonna order meself some shit now harvest time is here lol


----------



## makka (May 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Do ya need an invite for Agora or can ya just join up? Finally gonna order meself some shit now harvest time is here lol


yeah i just signed up from a link on dn


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 19, 2015)

do u guys think i would need a box or some thing to put the cuttings in when i put them in the loft in a bit they will be going under the 600w mh to help dry the coco a bit 2


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Anyone want my 12 pot alien system next month ? Paid £600, u can av it £250 come get or will meet somewhere near Newport ,used twice, as u know,I've moved grow....days of happiness


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Anyone want my 12 pot alien system next month ? Paid £600, u can av it £250 come get or will meet somewhere near Newport ,used twice, as u know,I've moved grow....days of happiness


What system u goin for in the new setup wisdom?


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2015)

doing a smoke test for a mate who got some greenhouse seeds in the dam when we were over there the other month, i told him not to waste his money but he didn't listen. i'll have to get him some of the breeders boutique stuff i think.

non of them seem up to much to me, first on the list is caboose #1: trainwreck X bigbud, it's lost me at that to be honest, two strains i dont like lol.

dense purp nugs that smell like pvc solvent cleaner, having a pure joint now, brb with results


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2015)

taste reminded me of a load of critical+ i had a few years back, i smoked so much of that shit i swore to never grow anything with big bud in again. it's quite sweet and musky and like i mentioned earlier reminds me of a solvent cleaner.

it's gave me a full balaclava, face all flushed and warm, quite nice actually. no real stone as of yet though.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 19, 2015)

Just been over at the grow area, that's me brown paper bagged all the drying weed and brought my share home, I reckon when the dry is finished and I jar it up in a cpl days I should have about 7oz left for myself ! 
It feels good to have a bag of Exo, bag of psycho and a bag of zlhXpsy sitting there again, no more buying weed for a little while !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he was fucked m8, one m8 brought 18 of the 25i tabs along with him so a few lads wer on them and in bad nick lol. The stag was woke up on Sunday morning by someone spraying cool water round his arse crack and puttin a match to it, his whole arse and sack went up lol. The stag the dirty fuck also tried to get a homeless girl back in the hotel, telling the doorman he was givin her his bed for the night but he told her she had to bath first. Some good bars for stags and shit over there too m8


lmao she musta been reet filth to go back to a hotel with a stag do hahah glad ya had a goodun man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What system u goin for in the new setup wisdom?


Good question , as it's 100 mile away & my bro looking after it, I thought soil, but ide like a automated watering system , fuck knows , it's giving me a fucking stroke thinking of it to be honest m8 !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 19, 2015)

Email Rambo if you knocking about...ain't got any credit geez


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Good question , as it's 100 mile away & my bro looking after it, I thought soil, but ide like a automated watering system , fuck knows , it's giving me a fucking stroke thinking of it to be honest m8 !


Forget I asked then ffs we don't want no strokes! 

Automated would give u piece of mind tho, cos your used to them you'd know he can't really fuck it up if ur calling up once a week and sorting them


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Forget I asked then ffs we don't want no strokes!
> 
> Automated would give u piece of mind tho, cos your used to them you'd know he can't really fuck it up if ur calling up once a week and sorting them


Yes, exactly what I was thinking m8, I'm only going every fortnight .he gets on m fucking tits after a bit to be honest .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 19, 2015)

I though load of exo in dirt , not nearly as hard to fuck up as hydro ...I hope


----------



## Mastergrow (May 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I though load of exo in dirt , not nearly as hard to fuck up as hydro ...I hope


If u could be arsed goin once a week hydro probly ok but if he gets on ur tits then two weeks probly more than enough lol, long old drive too. Whatever hope it works for ye


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Do ya need an invite for Agora or can ya just join up? Finally gonna order meself some shit now harvest time is here lol


happy harvest time mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Anyone want my 12 pot alien system next month ? Paid £600, u can av it £250 come get or will meet somewhere near Newport ,used twice, as u know,I've moved grow....days of happiness


are these the rdwc mate ? with seperate res is it bubbler buckets or flood and drain ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 19, 2015)

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/alien-hydroponics----12-pot-flood--drain-system-6797-p.asp


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2015)

right lads i posted yesterday about my phpen reading 10.6 and i went shop today to get some caliberation fluid for my pen but they needed watering today so today we didnt add any blossom builder atami and i checked ph and bang on 6.5 so that shit was knocking my ph up to 10.6 from 6.5 and its what the hydro shop persuaded my bro in law to use instead of shooting powder fuckin twats try to fuck da shit up


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

that shooting powered any good then m8 only thing oi use is that w-8 and can use it right up till chop


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 20, 2015)

Didn't like shooting powder, jut fox tailed the buds !


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> that shooting powered any good then m8 only thing oi use is that w-8 and can use it right up till chop


i always use it mate apart from this time cant get any i would normally swear by it tbh


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Didn't like shooting powder, jut fox tailed the buds !


no mate never foxtailed any bud it can be quite hot thou i use 1 packet to 100 litres of water


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

100liters lol i only mix up 10l


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> 100liters lol i only mix up 10l


still not a problem quarter a pack to 25 or 1/8th pack into 10-12 litres


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

what other nutes do u use just A&B ?


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what other nutes do u use just A&B ?


terra vega stimulator 1 and superthrive during veg mate
terra floors bud xl top booster shooting powder and ripen during flower thats the full schabang but with house and garden selling the company the house and garden line up been getting hard to get and prices shot up on ebay too lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

ah right lol ive just done a little set up in the loft and once every thing was finished i relized i dont have another fucking relay for the hps ffs


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Fuck me this place is gone to shit! Use to have some fucking laugh on here at night man fucking everyone use to be online n well up for a laugh....shame spit roast came along.


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right lol ive just done a little set up in the loft and once every thing was finished i relized i dont have another fucking relay for the hps ffs


oh dear lol


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck me this place is gone to shit! Use to have some fucking laugh on here at night man fucking everyone use to be online n well up for a laugh....shame spit roast came along.


going on anyway lax never see u bout lately?


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> terra vega stimulator 1 and superthrive during veg mate
> terra floors bud xl top booster shooting powder and ripen during flower thats the full schabang but with house and garden selling the company the house and garden line up been getting hard to get and prices shot up on ebay too lol


bet sellers seen it coming when they heard h&g discontinuing the cheeky fuckers, makes good business tho lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

ive just been reading a few things is the relay so it dont melt the timer when it kicks on just woundering if i can turn in on/off for a few days with out a timer till i gets a relay ?


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive just been reading a few things is the relay so it dont melt the timer when it kicks on just woundering if i can turn in on/off for a few days with out a timer till i gets a relay ?


you mean contactor ? i have used 1 light before without contactor and it was fine but i think its a safety mark rather than essential


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

safety 1st boys we dont wanna melt shit down lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

i mean he should be ok till he gets one but anything over 1 600 w i wouldnt use without contactor tbh


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

yeh its one 600w mh and a 7.5w fan running on one lead


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

it will only be a few days till i get one


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive just been reading a few things is the relay so it dont melt the timer when it kicks on just woundering if i can turn in on/off for a few days with out a timer till i gets a relay ?


the timer aint got nothing to do with contactor bro 2 separate things


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> it will only be a few days till i get one


pomps if its hard to get ya head round i wouldnt do it if i was u but if u feel confident go for it?

have u got diagram of the wiring?


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

dont use cheap timers either lads dont pay off my timers say they can handle 3600 watts each


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

im not maken one m8 ill buy another one i just thought the main reason for the relays is to stop all the power going though the timer and melts the little pins on the timer witch causes the fire


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> dont use cheap timers either lads dont pay off my timers say they can handle 3600 watts each


they are stick on or off on the first on/off cycle paid dearly myself for this mistake 
@Thc247 wish someone woulda advised me lol good point man


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> going on anyway lax never see u bout lately?


I'm about just not much to talk shit about..especially with the gestapo about.
Lots of better alternatives to this shit hole.


makka said:


> safety 1st boys we dont wanna melt shit down lol


Alot of timers have the contractor built in.


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> they are stick on or off on the first on/off cycle paid dearly myself for this mistake
> @Thc247 wish someone woulda advised me lol good point man


had to state this pretty obvs when ur experienced but this is a nasty lesson to learn yourself


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm about just not much to talk shit about..especially with the gestapo about.
> Lots of better alternatives to this shit hole.
> 
> Alot of timers have the contractor built in.


ye true dat Relax but not all and u pay extra for the timers with contactor built in i get u now thou u aint got a timer or contactor bro


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm about just not much to talk shit about..especially with the gestapo about.
> Lots of better alternatives to this shit hole.
> 
> Alot of timers have the contractor built in.


yeah they do but they melt together if they cant handle the wattage lol

fuck rolli man i stiill say what i want even if he sees lol its the people i come to chat to on here good lads man but yeah has been a bit quiet at night recently i miss our little drug discussions lol


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> had to state this pretty obvs when ur experienced but this is a nasty lesson to learn yourself


glad a learnt it in the beggining but still cost me lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah they do but they melt together if they cant handle the wattage lol
> 
> fuck rolli man i stiill say what i want even if he sees lol its the people i come to chat to on here good lads man but yeah has been a bit quiet at night recently i miss our little drug discussions lol


Man when I first joined it was quitening down fucking days of the #necrofuntimes are gone lol we use to post pics of dead naked chicks n all just for a laugh n it wouldn't get deleted now u talk pot n all your shit gets deleted..i bet anyone in here my crop that pot roast has illegally sold his cannabis in the past..but ssshh separate rules for us.like how seeds are illegal in some parts of America yet it's cool for em to talk about buying em n getting em in..shit grinds my gears so instead of bitching as I love doing imma try n talk less n less in here cuz we're only helping em sell their HOUSE OF LIES! Lol



Also have to lol at how spit roast (main mod) can insult the customers (us) where in any other job you'd be sacked for not understanding the politics of running a business...


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Man when I first joined it was quitening down fucking days of the #necrofuntimes are gone lol we use to post pics of dead naked chicks n all just for a laugh n it wouldn't get deleted now u talk pot n all your shit gets deleted..i bet anyone in here my crop that pot roast has illegally sold his cannabis in the past..but ssshh separate rules for us.like how seeds are illegal in some parts of America yet it's cool for em to talk about buying em n getting em in..shit grinds my gears so instead of bitching as I love doing imma try n talk less n less in here cuz we're only helping em sell their HOUSE OF LIES! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also have to lol at how spit roast (main mod) can insult the customers (us) where in any other job you'd be sacked for not understanding the politics of running a business...


yeah your right equality is a major problem here were its ok for some but not others it pisses me off when i see other threads with complete shit in them proper nasty shit n nufin happens but in uk thread well thats a different matter

its a shame their is nufin can be done i remember the talks a few months back when ideas came up of a site made by the people of this thread its a shame it never took off i would be willing to help with something like that then WE could make the so called RULES


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> cuz we're only helping em sell their HOUSE OF LIES!


real talk. but it's their house man. we aren't punters we're patrons.

potroast paid me to say it lads. FACT lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Ages ago I saw on Potroast Potroasts wall sandbanks complaining their adverts weren't being displayed n when I went to check back the comments were deleted.. Like the one I left thanking him for nothing n sunny sorted me haha she should have his fucking job.


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2015)

the timers fail safe, so when I put 3.5kw thru one it just melted to off, wanted to know how dangerous shit could get, I now run 1kw+ off a 600w timer with built in contactor and some melt other dont


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

funny how that 'your advert here' banners been on for donkeys eh...


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2015)

most of us are on the waggon so shit goes quiet imo


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> funny how that 'your advert here' banners been on for donkeys eh...


whys that then??
i fwt it was part of ya post lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

it can only last so long zeddd. you still on it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> whys that then??
> i fwt it was part of ya post lmao


i can only surmise they want too much per click. or no one wants to associate with em?! draw your own conclusions eh.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> funny how that 'your advert here' banners been on for donkeys eh...


Doubt the owner finds it funny..but heck Potroast is a genius I'm sure he's got other means of income cuz he can't run a site for shit! If he could run a business this place would have banners everywhere like the other grow forums...but alas all we gots unclebuttfuck


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

I'm the same relax, hardly come on anymore with the fukin mods messing with our thread, I was on almost every day for 4 years or so but now I barely check in on here once or twice a month. 
We had a really good thing going here but the cunting mods have all but fucked it for most of us


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

I doubt the owner has much input other than to say no buying/selling or trading, he's canadian, got the fear of being the next mark emery. if it was yank owned it'd be a multicolouredpotswapshop i'm sure.


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Doubt the owner finds it funny..but heck Potroast is a genius I'm sure he's got other means of income cuz he can't run a site for shit! If he could run a business this place would have banners everywhere like the other grow forums...but alas all we gots unclebuttfuck


his shit never gets fucked with i get ya man i just wont let weapons like that put me off tho theirs dikheads everywere imo u just gotta learn to swerve the fuckers lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I doubt the owner has much input other than to say no buying/selling or trading, he's canadian, got the fear of being the next mark emery. if it was yank owned it'd be a multicolouredpotswapshop i'm sure.


yes mate im sure it would also


----------



## Roobarb (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone ever pointed out to the mods that seeds are totally legal in UK and Ireland and so why is trading them such a problem.


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah your right equality is a major problem here were its ok for some but not others it pisses me off when i see other threads with complete shit in them proper nasty shit n nufin happens but in uk thread well thats a different matter
> 
> its a shame their is nufin can be done i remember the talks a few months back when ideas came up of a site made by the people of this thread its a shame it never took off i would be willing to help with something like that then WE could make the so called RULES


bro its not forgot when harvest comes through il get a site up and built worth a blast


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Has anyone ever pointed out to the mods that seeds are totally legal in UK and Ireland and so why is trading them such a problem.


because we aint trading seeds we are trading clones and bud


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

this thread is the only reason i joined up need a uk website thou where we in control of it


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> his shit never gets fucked with i get ya man i just wont let weapons like that put me off tho theirs dikheads everywere imo u just gotta learn to swerve the fuckers lol


swerve or idiot clip em


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> bro its not forgot when harvest comes through il get a site up and built worth a blast


happy to help with what i can


----------



## Merlot (May 20, 2015)

Have a gander boys - https://www.proboards.com/


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

having a look..................watch this space


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> having a look..................watch this space


 watchin


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Have a gander boys - https://www.proboards.com/


fuck that free forum shit we do our own and we in control free shit comes with clauses


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

nuffin is free nowadays i gonna have a look tonight what actually goes into doing something like this its not an easy task i think gonna check it out later tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2015)

yeh we all needs to get ps4 aswell and it on it


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> this thread is the only reason i joined up need a uk website thou where we in control of it


Believe it or not we had our own site before about a year or so ago, an old member ICE made one for us all with real time chat feature and everything but it never really took off, too many ppl always end up back on RIU in the UK thread.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Believe it or not we had our own site before about a year or so ago, an old member ICE made one for us all with real time chat feature and everything but it never really took off, too many ppl always end up back on RIU in the UK thread.


Yea like stray dogs hulk we always cme bak ha  hows u been keepin man


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea like stray dogs hulk we always cme bak ha  hows u been keepin man


I'm not too bad mate, got a lot of family shit going on that's why I've been keeping my head down recently, hoping it's all sorted nxt month and I can get back to normal. 
How u been doing mate?


----------



## makka (May 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Believe it or not we had our own site before about a year or so ago, an old member ICE made one for us all with real time chat feature and everything but it never really took off, too many ppl always end up back on RIU in the UK thread.


ashame man it would be nice to have one based in uk for uk

i bet its hard to even get noticed in the beginin


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

makka said:


> ashame man it would be nice to have one based in uk for uk
> 
> i bet its hard to even get noticed in the beginin


Yeah it's hard to get noticed at first,
But also ppl like familiarity so always end up on here as it's what the know and what they comfortable with, 
No matter what happens and who makes what site there will never be another quite like the UK thread here. It's been going for years now and I'm sure it still will be in 10 years time, how it's run now is a different story however.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm not too bad mate, got a lot of family shit going on that's why I've been keeping my head down recently, hoping it's all sorted nxt month and I can get back to normal.
> How u been doing mate?


Thats it man family 1st .. yea im not to bad kinda went a bit mad on the drink for a while but nearly bak to normal now well at least till the weeknd ha its a cunt .. be startin a grow bak up in july so cant wait for that


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2015)

Evening keyboard growers and potheads

Time to get medicated


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats it man family 1st .. yea im not to bad kinda went a bit mad on the drink for a while but nearly bak to normal now well at least till the weeknd ha its a cunt .. be startin a grow bak up in july so cant wait for that


Why u not growing now mate? I've just chopped mine, setting back up again ASAP just waiting on cuts arriving,


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening keyboard growers and potheads
> 
> Time to get medicated


CUNT ALERT !!!


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2015)

And thick cunts


----------



## irish4:20 (May 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Why u not growing now mate? I've just chopped mine, setting back up again ASAP just waiting on cuts arriving,


Ive been on a few hols this year and im gone again for 10 days soon and didnt want to leave any1 lookin after them so end of july im good to go


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2015)

Tentsrus.co.uk

I'm staying here, like i said, my new favourite thread on the interweb


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Tentsrus.co.uk
> 
> I'm staying here, like i said, my new favourite thread on the interweb


MAJOR CUNT ALERT


----------



## irish4:20 (May 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> MAJOR CUNT ALERT


Dnt feed the trolls


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive been on a few hols this year and im gone again for 10 days soon and didnt want to leave any1 lookin after them so end of july im good to go


Loool you've been putting this grow off waaaaaay 2 long man haha lazy cunt


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2015)

@ Pompey 

The union

The business of gettin high

And get yerself a good sparky for the warehouse


----------



## irish4:20 (May 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool you've been putting this grow off waaaaaay 2 long man haha lazy cunt


Ha im no lazy cunt  just enjoyn me hols


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha im no lazy cunt  just enjoyn me hols


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 20, 2015)

Keeping alien now,called them & asked about adding another 12 pots ,24 total ,in a 4mx2mx2m tent with 2x 600w & 2x 400w ,doing my bstard sweed in , I hate having to do stuff !


----------



## Merlot (May 20, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Tentsrus.co.uk
> 
> I'm staying here, like i said, my new favourite thread on the interweb


Are you ready for a cockmeat sandwich?


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2015)

A


----------



## Merlot (May 20, 2015)

B


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 20, 2015)

Fuck me ,its gone down hill in here since Ice left


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck me ,its gone down hill in here since Ice left


It's fucking terrible now mate


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 20, 2015)

But then I showed up!!! Lol



Only joking


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> But then I showed up!!! Lol
> 
> 
> and our jaws hit the floor and our eyes wide open


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> @ Pompey
> 
> The union
> 
> ...


m8 fuck off stop being a cunt


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 21, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Smoke weed every day


Mate, why don't you go fuck off elsewhere on the site? 

You talk about tents etc. where's your plants? There's girls here who grow better than you!


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Mate, why don't you go fuck off elsewhere on the site?
> 
> You talk about tents etc. where's your plants? There's girls here who grow better than you!


well said


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

off on a mission to get air line / curtains / cable and e40 fittings then i be a happy man doesnt take much lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2015)

not sure whether to report his posts for general piss poor crack or just put the divvy on ignore.

maybe both then he can annoy potroast and not me. win win.


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

sounds like a win win there don


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

update on the tv licence goons funny watch


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2015)

i heard on the news last night that it will soon be a civel matter when they catch ya with no tv licence


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

Evening weed lovers and grasses 

Get your joints, your bongs, your vapes and your crack pipes

Time to get high

One love


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2015)

i didn't grass you but for your one love shite i'm parring you off with the ignore button. ttfn


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

any joy makka 


makka said:


> off on a mission to get air line / curtains / cable and e40 fittings then i be a happy man doesnt take much lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i didn't grass you but for your one love shite i'm parring you off with the ignore button. ttfn


i just reported the cunt too


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 any good mate ?


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> any joy makka


sorted mate ended up gettin most off ebay should be here on tuesday was just looking at a 250 cfl kit with shade and timer cool white only 53 squids gonna order it later i think.
you think thats enough to veg 2 plants veg for around 5/6? i only ever used hps to veg everytime they seemed faster compared to grows on here but its only for 2 extra plants like i say u reckon bro


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

makka said:


> sorted mate ended up gettin most off ebay should be here on tuesday was just looking at a 250 cfl kit with shade and timer cool white only 53 squids gonna order it later i think.
> you think thats enough to veg 2 plants veg for around 5/6? i only ever used hps to veg everytime they seemed faster but its only for 2 extra plants like i say u reckon bro


125 watt is enough per plant they will grow slower under cfl but i notice closer nodes under the blue cfl just keep it close


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 125 watt is enough per plant they will grow slower under cfl but i notice closer nodes under the blue cfl just keep it close


thats laughing then no point going over kill just cost me more lecki lol
thats what got me thinking about the cfl when i seen how close the nodes were on the royals today after u mentioned a 125cfl and thought errmmm?? lot tighter then hps put it that way ha
gottta order a few bits next week to when im not as strapped man


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

makka said:


> thats laughing then no point going over kill just cost me more lecki lol
> thats what got me thinking about the cfl when i seen how close the nodes were on the royals today after u mentioned a 125cfl and thought errmmm?? lot tighter then hps put it that way ha
> gottta order a few bits next week to when im not as strapped man


i always start em off under cfl normally get 25 plants under the 2 125 w cfl in a 0.7x0.7 grow tent tighter nodes only for a week or so thou after root but up to 3 weeks when timed it wrong


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

but can get up to 100 cutts under 1 too in a prop tray


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

u need 6400 k rating thou for best results


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> update on the tv licence goons funny watch


crack me up these guys man


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> u need 6400 k rating thou for best results


thats the one i was looking at have you seen the super cool white 14000k i was only put off cause i never seen or heard of them wonder if the extra blue would help any?
thats a lot of cuts lol i vegem big bushes me so i only need to take like 8 cutting max a time need to get a house rockin just not made the leap yet close a few times tho


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i always start em off under cfl normally get 25 plants under the 2 125 w cfl in a 0.7x0.7 grow tent tighter nodes only for a week or so thou after root but up to 3 weeks when timed it wrong


i wanted to do sog again the turnover is a lot quicker my perp only runs 9 week so i only cut every 9th week its just the plant number gets me parry harry haha


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

makka said:


> i wanted to do sog again the turnover is a lot quicker my perp only runs 9 week so i only cut every 9th week its just the plant number gets me parry harry haha


im trying sog next run i get wat u sayin bout numbers but im thinking fuk it its illegal anyway if we going to lose it we going to lose it regardless of numbers i would still be pissed the same lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

taking cuts now too 
as many ssh cuts as i can get off the bitch


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

Over 28 plants your on production

400 mh blue for veg

Top and lollipop to what you want your plants height to be going into flower

You should av 16 tops in 6 weeks veg, need at least a 20 litre

Your not growing xmas trees


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

Enviroment and canopy and your on 20 a light


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2015)

good idea don that moron is on ignore, im va[ping exo and drinking wine after a hard day on the bike, sometimes this shit is worth it, but its rare


----------



## irish4:20 (May 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good idea don that moron is on ignore, im va[ping exo and drinking wine after a hard day on the bike, sometimes this shit is worth it, but its rare


Im surprised u can still hanfle that bike zedd


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good idea don that moron is on ignore, im va[ping exo and drinking wine after a hard day on the bike, sometimes this shit is worth it, but its rare


easy zedd u good mate ?


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im surprised u can still hanfle that bike zedd


surprised myself mate theres life in these old bones yet u cunt lool, burned an audi r8 and some sort of slow aston martin today an im still running it in


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> easy zedd u good mate ?


yes mate very good thanks summer is here


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

My cousin wants the zlh

I told him to get the glue


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 21, 2015)

Evening all


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Evening all


evening R1b3n4


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes mate very good thanks summer is here


TRUST MATE all the gash out in there skimpies first sign of summer


----------



## irish4:20 (May 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> surprised myself mate theres life in these old bones yet u cunt lool, burned an audi r8 and some sort of slow aston martin today an im still running it in


Ha good man dnt mind them cunts on 4 wheels fckn pussies


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

Keep calm zedd the glue will make it to your tent

Josey justs wants a piccy first


----------



## irish4:20 (May 21, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Keep calm zedd the glue will make it to your tent
> 
> Josey justs wants a piccy first


Reported


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

test


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2015)

I got so many cunts on ignore the thread don't make sense, ffs


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2015)

so we got some grow talk left, dons beans from breeders boutique are doing well but no sign of the stella P45 pheno, omg pls come back to me ...lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 21, 2015)

YES,please come back to him !


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2015)

but what I have got is very forward, I have found this with BB they seem to be fast finishers with yield, and this pheno is superquick with sour berry flav and knockout kush stone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2015)

keep telling me good things zeddd haha. Here's hoping p45 will be repeated. Its got to be in there somewhere.

thread makes ne sense to me either man. Much better minus the gobshites tho. Love to have a gander at em.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 21, 2015)

Found spider mite on 1 plant tonight , gettin on me tits now , can't wait finish & set up by the sea


----------



## Merlot (May 21, 2015)

I gonna make some nettle/chilli spray tomorrow. Soak the shit in water for a few days then spray. Suppose to work a treat.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 21, 2015)

I use Nazi Death Spray , gets em every time !


----------



## Merlot (May 21, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I use Nazi Death Spray , gets em every time !


Pulverized jews??

I gotta do something either way. I had aphids (I squashed them fuckers), now I've got spider mites...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 21, 2015)

I find spider mites the easiest out of all of them. I buy this Indian imported Neem oil and make my own mix. It works as a fungistat also and can even be used on skin conditions and fungi toenails. It will kill adults on contact.

It's very important to think about the insects life cycle which is why it's essential to spray twice in a week to catch the hatching eggs. 

Out here I've got a bug battle on my hands. Thrips are my worst and root aphids in hydro are a piece of piss. All sweet right now but its practically summer. 

At worst I would use pyrethrum but on other insects. It is very toxic though.


----------



## Merlot (May 21, 2015)

I'll try the Neem oil if this homemade remedy doesn't work. It's not a big infestation, so not too worried. Pests are part of growing outside anyways...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'll try the Neem oil if this homemade remedy doesn't work. It's not a big infestation, so not too worried. Pests are part of growing outside anyways...


That is true and my worst outdoor pests are caterpillars. I use BT spray but it's the way you use it, must be sprayed near the top bud to drip down the stalk. It's the damage they make by the dead buds that rot which is really the problem. 

For your plants, just prune underneath and keep it clean. Spider mites start at the bottom and work upwards. So if you ever see them on top buds, that's a serious in the bin infestation. 

Neem can also be used as a soil drench. Always mix a drop of washing up liquid because oil and water don't mix! Good luck with the home remedy too.


----------



## makka (May 21, 2015)

only just got finished for fuckin hours wi one of them silly iphome 6 clone crap in chinese ffs!
practically guessed my way through trial n error 
anyway fat j of blues chillin just how it should be 

glad ive never had mites b4 had springtail once in a wilma res/dwc the was loads didnt harm te roos or the plants tho
i could feel the fuckers pingin off my face when ph/ec in res


----------



## Merlot (May 21, 2015)

I ain't concerned tbh this is my first grow so it's all about trail n error. My indoor this winter will be when I will care as I'm going to need to pump in a good few grand to get all the equipment and insulate the stable block, run electrics etc this outdoor has set me back less then 100, so meh. If I score an oz a plant I'm happy. 9oz will keep me the winter. I've not smoked at all in over a year so I'm gonna be a proper lightweight


----------



## medicropper07 (May 21, 2015)

Seriously

You aint killing spider mites with neem
You use it in veg as a preventative 

A stable blocks better than nothing merlot, 
Rather av a barn, but spend the the time and
Get the enviro dialed in, get a veg area and learn
How to build your plants,

This time next year you'll be doing warehouse's


----------



## medicropper07 (May 22, 2015)

Its all about the build out

Zedds got the best growroom on minecraft


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Morning all, whats every cunt upto then?

Do you need an invite for Agora or can you just join??


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, whats every cunt upto then?
> 
> Do you need an invite for Agora or can you just join??


Didn't u ask this not long ago? Don't need an invite I don't think, u can use someone's referal code and they make a percentage of what u spend but u don't need one, you can get one on the forum or ask relax or someone, think relax is a whore for handing his out lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Didn't u ask this not long ago? Don't need an invite I don't think, u can use someone's referal code and they make a percentage of what u spend but u don't need one, you can get one on the forum or ask relax or someone, think relax is a whore for handing his out lol


yeah ive asked a few times n been ignored lol

Next question then.......anyone got a referral code they wanna give me so ya can have a bit of an earner? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah ive asked a few times n been ignored lol
> 
> Next question then.......anyone got a referral code they wanna give me so ya can have a bit of an earner? lol


Lol, fair enough. I ain't even got mine m8, never made a note of it. As I say tho some of the other lads have handed out theirs, think relax ur best bet. He could do with the funds too for new slippers


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

U don't need anyone's tho, can just get on there anyway without it, get yer finger out lol!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U don't need anyone's tho, can just get on there anyway without it, get yer finger out lol!


Oh i know but if one of the lads can have an earner off it as well all the better eh? Thats what this thread used to be about if ya remember before the deluge of morons trolls an cockroasts


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh i know but if one of the lads can have an earner off it as well all the better eh? Thats what this thread used to be about if ya remember before the deluge of morons trolls an cockroasts


Dunno how much it is u get m8 but can't be worth all that much? Not unless ur planning spending thousands lol, if u are I'll try hoking my own out lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Dunno how much it is u get m8 but can't be worth all that much? Not unless ur planning spending thousands lol, if u are I'll try hoking my own out lol


No idea what the referral rate is lol, but nah, probably a few hundred quid over the next 6 months id say


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No idea what the referral rate is lol, but nah, probably a few hundred quid over the next 6 months id say


As I say m8, relax should prob sort u out, send him a PM. If he's already give his out to a few then it's more beneficial for him, all those 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000001 btc will add up


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Also, next thing......I need to buy some ph up,down n calibration liquid, any brands better than others or any to avoid?


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Also, next thing......I need to buy some ph up,down n calibration liquid, any brands better than others or any to avoid?


here is a referal link mate try it let me know if any good if not il log in to my dn and send again http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/Rv4n4J3GoX


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, whats every cunt upto then?
> 
> Do you need an invite for Agora or can you just join??


try this R1b3n4 http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/Rv4n4J3GoX


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> here is a referal link mate try it let me know if any good if not il log in to my dn and send again http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/Rv4n4J3GoX


ty mate, will be getting on that later tonight as got a day full of paint stripping n other shit to be getting on with since i actually got a day where the missus is taking the kids out so i can actually get on with shit lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ty mate, will be getting on that later tonight as got a day full of paint stripping n other shit to be getting on with since i actually got a day where the missus is taking the kids out so i can actually get on with shit lol


no probs just lemme know if it ok and works bro if not il send u my personal referal and thats the best way if u want summat doing mate u need to do it yaself with the missus and kids out the way


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

anyone ever re-used canna terra pro plus soil if so what did u do to the soil how long did it take to be reusable its getting Hot bringing in and getting rid of the soil plus the 12 quid a bag price had a close shave last time getting rid of 16 black bags of soil just thinking if it is worth trying to reuse it or just better off doing as i always have and buy fresh but its a fucking mission moving the used soil


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> anyone ever re-used canna terra pro plus soil if so what did u do to the soil how long did it take to be reusable its getting Hot bringing in and getting rid of the soil plus the 12 quid a bag price had a close shave last time getting rid of 16 black bags of soil just thinking if it is worth trying to reuse it or just better off doing as i always have and buy fresh but its a fucking mission moving the used soil



I just use this from Wilko`s, £4 for 50L and saves beeing seen going in n out of hydro shops lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2015)

Wanker...I'd my name on that 0.00000001 btc u bell end lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wanker...I'd my name on that 0.00000001 btc u bell end lol


I tried m8 I tried! That's these new bellends taking over everything for fuck sake lol. Don't worry m8, I'm goina start a personal slipper fund for ye for donations lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wanker...I'd my name on that 0.00000001 btc u bell end lol


lol haa he aint used it yet mate he been asking since yesterday couldnt just leave him hanging it wasnt even my own referal you still got timeto earn your 0.0000001btc tight fucker


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I tried m8 I tried! That's these new bellends taking over everything for fuck sake lol. Don't worry m8, I'm goina start a personal slipper fund for ye for donations lol


new bellends ? didnt see any other bellends sorting him a link out


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I just use this from Wilko`s, £4 for 50L and saves beeing seen going in n out of hydro shops lol


what else u put into them mate ? ive been tempted many times to try some wilko's stuff always end up with canna thou as if its not broke i dont try to fix it was it u who pulled 10 oz off this soil with tomatoe feed or was that sum1 else on here ?


----------



## newuserlol (May 22, 2015)

too many eye's on the thread nowdays for another euro slipper irish jig upload, those where the days lol

13days sober now, last had a drink on the 9th its was a sataday bout 6.30pm, not that i miss it or nowt lol i do feel alot better for it tho dont feel like im dieing as much lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> new bellends ? didnt see any other bellends sorting him a link out


Cos there is no other bellends, only new ones lol. U biting thc? 
Just shows u how the humour has changed in here too


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> too many eye's on the thread nowdays for another euro slipper irish jig upload, those where the days lol
> 
> 13days sober now, last had a drink on the 9th its was a sataday bout 6.30pm, not that i miss it or nowt lol i do feel alot better for it tho dont feel like im dieing as much lol


Don't miss it but remember exact time and date? Lol. I'm proud of ye m8, keep it up, u must've passed ur illness to me ffs cos I been on it most nights, even if only 6-8 cans


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Cos there is no other bellends, only new ones lol. U biting thc?
> im not biting


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

Right that's my shit over, suppose I best get back to work lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

Speechless aye thc?


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> too many eye's on the thread nowdays for another euro slipper irish jig upload, those where the days lol
> 
> 13days sober now, last had a drink on the 9th its was a sataday bout 6.30pm, not that i miss it or nowt lol i do feel alot better for it tho dont feel like im dieing as much lol


fair play i feel for ya 
i found it hard having my hands free not a can in it felt weird


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Speechless aye thc?


did type no im not biting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> too many eye's on the thread nowdays for another euro slipper irish jig upload, those where the days lol
> 
> 13days sober now, last had a drink on the 9th its was a sataday bout 6.30pm, not that i miss it or nowt lol i do feel alot better for it tho dont feel like im dieing as much lol


never thought i'd read those words from yourself man. fair play to ya i know just how hard that is.


----------



## newuserlol (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't miss it but remember exact time and date? Lol. I'm proud of ye m8, keep it up, u must've passed ur illness to me ffs cos I been on it most nights, even if only 6-8 cans


yeah its the longest ive managed for years mate so im gonna continue, dunno bout over it tho lol i could murder a few large vods a cheeky line n a few benzos lol

dont get me wrong lads, ive smoked quite a bit in that time lol and taking zoppies to sleep but hayho gotta start somewhere and the demon has been the vods for me for a while now lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Speechless aye thc?


look back at my post are u blind  
Cos there is no other bellends, only new ones lol. U biting thc?
*im not biting*


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 22, 2015)

Sounds to me like your biting THC


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Sounds to me like your biting THC


only if im hungry 
eat a snickers your not you when your hungry


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> what else u put into them mate ? ive been tempted many times to try some wilko's stuff always end up with canna thou as if its not broke i dont try to fix it was it u who pulled 10 oz off this soil with tomatoe feed or was that sum1 else on here ?


Just that soil and perlite mate oh an a £1 bottle of tomato food from the pound shop, just pulled roughly 13.2 oz from 6 rooted gringo clones and 6 rooted gringo clones with a weeks veg so 12 tiny plants in total

Plus because of the light nutes in it you dont have to feed it anything for the first 4-6 weeks lol, saves on nutrient costs over the year


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> new bellends ? didnt see any other bellends sorting him a link out


It's called suspense..shits more meaningful that way haha


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> look back at my post are u blind
> Cos there is no other bellends, only new ones lol. U biting thc?
> *im not biting*


Course I can see u bellend, was only pulling ur leg ffs and u bit, admit it thc it's ok lol, ur even replying to my posts twice just to explain but seriously m8 it's ok, everyone bites once in a while lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

@TheHulk11 , still ok for that other m8? If so I'll mail u some details and shit tonight when I get home


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> too many eye's on the thread nowdays for another euro slipper irish jig upload, those where the days lol
> 
> 13days sober now, last had a drink on the 9th its was a sataday bout 6.30pm, not that i miss it or nowt lol i do feel alot better for it tho dont feel like im dieing as much lol


Jesus id forgot about that jig, think I sang along to keep myself in rhythm... Didn't wanna make a fool of myself infront of u lads haha


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

ok it does seem like im biting


Mastergrow said:


> Course I can see u bellend, was only pulling ur leg ffs and u bit, admit it thc it's ok lol, ur even replying to my posts twice just to explain but seriously m8 it's ok, everyone bites once in a while lol


i may of bit a little but i replied twice as the first reply was inside your quote its all good lads lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just that soil and perlite mate oh an a £1 bottle of tomato food from the pound shop, just pulled roughly 13.2 oz from 6 rooted gringo clones and 6 rooted gringo clones with a weeks veg so 12 tiny plants in total
> 
> Plus because of the light nutes in it you dont have to feed it anything for the first 4-6 weeks lol, saves on nutrient costs over the year


thats a nice result mate fair play


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @TheHulk11 , still ok for that other m8? If so I'll mail u some details and shit tonight when I get home


Yeah that's kl mate I'm not gonna lie it's not the best it's nice enough just not my best with the Exo or psy,


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

fuck sake just found my loupe broke anyone got any links for decent cheap loupe to look at trichs


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah that's kl mate I'm not gonna lie it's not the best it's nice enough just not my best with the Exo or psy,


Sound m8, I'm near outta weed mesel and we don't want that! They only think there's war in NI at the min lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 22, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (May 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sound m8, I'm near outta weed mesel and we don't want that! They only think there's war in NI at the min lol


Kl mate just give me a email later when ur ready.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2015)

One for you lot lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3090886/ISIS-execute-man-BAZOOKA-shocking-new-video.html


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> fuck sake just found my loupe broke anyone got any links for decent cheap loupe to look at trichs


Ebay..cheap as chips


----------



## Merlot (May 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> One for you lot lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3090886/ISIS-execute-man-BAZOOKA-shocking-new-video.html


GAME OVER

That's pretty fucking harsh lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 22, 2015)

@[email protected] just for u my sick minded friend
lets bring back #Necrofuntimes after all it is friday


----------



## Mastergrow (May 22, 2015)

You've just made my day!


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 22, 2015)

even old Walt Disney was in on the #necrofuntimes


----------



## makka (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ebay..cheap as chips


got one off there before what x zoom should i aim for last one was bit shit tbh


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> @[email protected] just for u my sick minded friend
> lets bring back #Necrofuntimes after all it is friday
> 
> View attachment 3424783


Still a better love story than twilight haha...


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> got one off there before what x zoom should i aim for last one was bit shit tbh


Once they do the job I don't care lol I'd gotten a cheap Chink one with a light on it..cost about 3e with free postage.


----------



## tip top toker (May 22, 2015)

Bunch of crazy ass fuckers


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Bunch of crazy ass fuckers


lomg time no see mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

afternoon cunts 
i just fucking woke up like a lazy cunt ahaa
a lie in dont hurt any one oncein awhile its fucking dead as fuck in here lately lads


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon cunts
> i just fucking woke up like a lazy cunt ahaa
> a lie in dont hurt any one oncein awhile its fucking dead as fuck in here lately lads


good afternoon ya lazy fuka lol been on dogshit duty me 
horrible tried blaggin bird wasnt happenin ha
u good bro got some decent roots on one the lomons now just waiting for the fucker to reveg u know i didnt even realise its called monster croppin when u clone in flower


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> got one off there before what x zoom should i aim for last one was bit shit tbh


i got a 50x jewellers loupe only a couple a quid and fits in ya pocket lol
off ebay i should add


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> good afternoon ya lazy fuka lol been on dogshit duty me
> horrible tried blaggin bird wasnt happenin ha
> u good bro got some decent roots on one the lomons now just waiting for the fucker to reveg u know i didnt even realise its called monster croppin when u clone in flower


yh yh monster cropping lol and watch how mad the branches form when back in veg alot different than first time around mate and oh no dog shit duty not pleasant


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yh yh monster cropping and watch how mad the branches form when back in veg alot different than first time around


yeah i know i was looking at a few last night the name suits it well

have u tried it b4 mate?
i normally take cuts 1to2 week after flip and usually carry on vegin but these was taken at 21ish days had little buds on lol they opening up now and the lower buds are starting to stretch up/open


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah i know i was looking at a few last night the name suits it well
> 
> have u tried it b4 mate?
> i normally take cuts 1to2 week after flip and usually carry on vegin but these was taken at 21ish days had little buds on lol they opening up now and the lower buds are starting to stretch up/open


yes mate i done this before but had the whole grow robbed at 2 weeks flower i did like the look of the way they branched out just took a while for them to reveg and put out funny looking leaves for a while then the leaves slowly start getting back to normal was about 5-6 weeks after taking cuts for them to reveg and start putting out normal looking leaves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

My pals just phoned apparently the plemon is showing roots in the cloner, only put them in Wednesday. Chicken dinner that one. If judge zeddd finds a 45 day pheno were all laughing


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2015)

is agora up? spent ages last night trying but couldnt connect to it


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

no agora and most the dn markets are all getting that ddos attack at the mo, think it started yday is weird they hit loads of sites at once, some are saying its another market nucleus doing it some the feds.


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate i done this before but had the whole grow robbed at 2 weeks flower i did like the look of the way they branched out just took a while for them to reveg and put out funny looking leaves for a while then the leaves slowly start getting back to normal was about 5-6 weeks after taking cuts for them to reveg and start putting out normal looking leaves


thieving cunts man bet it woulda been a nice one to then n yeah was figuring around that mount of time i think im gonna reveg one of my flowering plants at harvest to just to retain this lemons and try it reveged see how it grows/yields for shits n giggles


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> thieving cunts man bet it woulda been a nice one to then n yeah was figuring around that mount of time i think im gonna reveg one of my flowering plants at harvest to just to retain this lemons and try it reveged see how it grows/yields for shits n giggles


il upload sum pics of a ssh bud i put in to root started throwing out cabbage leaves at minute looks funky the leaves come out full of crystals


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> thieving cunts man bet it woulda been a nice one to then n yeah was figuring around that mount of time i think im gonna reveg one of my flowering plants at harvest to just to retain this lemons and try it reveged see how it grows/yields for shits n giggles


and yes thieving cunts dont understand the point thou mate obviously it was kids and or dickheads they uprooted all my plants and was only 2 weeks in i think they was pissed off they expected to find plants ready to go dick heads missed almost 20 oz and about 3 grand too i was relieved when i realised i been robbed and then found they had been in touching distance to the cash and plants and missed it they took lights extractors and all my cuttings too


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> il upload sum pics of a ssh bud i put in to root started throwing out cabbage leaves at minute looks funky the leaves come out full of crystals





Thc247 said:


> and yes thieving cunts dont understand the point thou mate obviously it was kids and or dickheads they uprooted all my plants and was only 2 weeks in i think they was pissed off they expected to find plants ready to go dick heads missed almost 20 oz and about 3 grand too i was relieved when i realised i been robbed and then found they had been in touching distance to the cash and plants and missed it they took lights extractors and all my cuttings too


chaky bastardsss! yeah they defo wasnt prepared was they timed it wrong missed the loot all too well tho it could of been a sting that! lucky they wasnt on it tho i know people round here look for grows to rob on the daily i just act dumb me they will check it have a guess how long left then go back for it

its a twat just replacing quipment i got stung off squad in my old house only 4 lights 4 fans n systems it was horrible bro i was lucky tho cause i was growing trees 0nly 4 plants so got away with a caution


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

yeah im expecting some funky growth lol im just gonna keep them small toppem and well u know the rest


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no agora and most the dn markets are all getting that ddos attack at the mo, think it started yday is weird they hit loads of sites at once, some are saying its another market nucleus doing it some the feds.


fuck, wanted to order some batteries in for next week as getting rid of the kids for a night lol


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> fuck, wanted to order some batteries in for next week as getting rid of the kids for a night lol


oh i wish lol use it well my friend haha stuck to me like glue my kiddies no getting rid man


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> fuck, wanted to order some batteries in for next week as getting rid of the kids for a night lol


theres really not many options at the min, abraxas,middle earth,blackbank prob the 3 biggest outside of agora are also down.

there is other markets but its pretty dodge, i have not used the 3 i mentioned but they are the other sites vendors are mostly using

doubt it will last too long, get your coins ready n get a order in when agora is back.


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

i still cant upload any pics to the site have to use free image hosting and paste direct link doin my fuckin nut in


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lomg time no see mate


Nice to have me some internets again. been having to get by on 750mb a month on my phone for the past 8 months, and havn't done the age check thing with o2 so can't access any "adult" content.


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i still cant upload any pics to the site have to use free image hosting and paste direct link doin my fuckin nut in


i cant upload from lappy either gets to 100% n stays there no but i can link like u weird that?


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

works fine?


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> i cant upload from lappy either gets to 100% n stays there no but i can link like u weird that?


sites wank then ..... lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3425280
> 
> works fine?


that looks pukka mate ...
mouthwatering ...did u manage to upload that straight to site bro


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> that looks pukka mate ...
> mouthwatering ...did u manage to upload that straight to site bro


yeah just clicked on upload a file n picked it from me desktop, worked no probs?


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3425280
> 
> works fine?


that looks sooooo tasty man i want one seriously i gonna make one lol


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

it was yesterday when i couldnt aint tried today tbh


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> that looks sooooo tasty man i want one seriously i gonna make one lol


that burger werent too sad makka needs extras tho, like some pulled pork on top 

i could go one of these tho 

the porkwich! lol

A meaty layered stack to include a cajun pork steak, hickory smoked bacon, chorizo and BBQ hand pulled pork. A Pork feast!


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My pals just phoned apparently the plemon is showing roots in the cloner, only put them in Wednesday. Chicken dinner that one. If judge zeddd finds a 45 day pheno were all laughing


Don I got a corker from those pips man, no purp as yet but early days, the others are all very good indica leaflets banana sized and budding up nice, but one of them is a magic bean imo loves the gavita too


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3425280
> 
> works fine?


Is that all one burger?


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that all one burger?


lol no you greedy fucker its 3 burgers, i was just looking for a pic to show that the pic upload was working, it wasnt all that tbh, like i say needed extras i had it a second time with added pulled pork,chorizo n brisket n it went down a treat lol


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol no you greedy fucker its 3 burgers, i was just looking for a pic to show that the pic upload was working, it wasnt all that tbh, like i say needed extras i had it a second time with added pulled pork,chorizo n brisket n it went down a treat lol


bbq brisket is the shiznit man i eat them on their own lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol no you greedy fucker its 3 burgers, i was just looking for a pic to show that the pic upload was working, it wasnt all that tbh, like i say needed extras i had it a second time with added pulled pork,chorizo n brisket n it went down a treat lol


Lol, I bet u put them altogether as one big burger, didn't ye? There's a place near me does a 24oz rambo burger! Bout £13 for it too


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Don I got a corker from those pips man, no purp as yet but early days, the others are all very good indica leaflets banana sized and budding up nice, but one of them is a magic bean imo loves the gavita too


i didnt think that burger looked sad at all pal


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> View attachment 3425298


whats that about bro its like u getting blocked lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> whats that about bro its like u getting blocked lol


its been like this for ages cant upload anything i want is there a filesize limit or size limit on pics if not its just my acount must be getting blocked too much bud porn the site cant take it


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

strange that man i dont know how to help ya


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

yeah i thought i may be able to help then realised im just stoned lol 

i dont think its the site this time tho, have you tried using a different browser? not that i no shit about computers but i have had problems in the past uploading pics used a different web browser n it workd fuck no's


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its been like this for ages cant upload anything i want is there a filesize limit or size limit on pics if not its just my acount must be getting blocked too much bud porn the site cant take it


could it be the format like jpg/bmp/ all that stuff?


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i thought i may be able to help then realised im just stoned lol
> 
> i dont think its the site this time tho, have you tried using a different browser? not that i no shit about computers but i have had problems in the past uploading pics used a different web browser n it workd fuck no's


good point man try another browser bro


----------



## newuserlol (May 23, 2015)

the blind leading the blind here lol

dont think its the format of the image mate, that was a screenshot i think thc posted n the file is in jpg, changing browser is about all i know lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

let me upload 1 out of 7


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

all the rest failed i was fucking with camera settings thou put it all on max settings and since that had no joy its never had probs in past i use firefox im going to try put camera back on origional settings and see


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> let me upload 1 out of 7 View attachment 3425319


thta looks mad bro gonna be a propa bush that how long from snip is it?


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

and it was a screen shot in jpg other images was png but its just let me upload a png off camera on high settings ive had it fail lots even with 1 image selected going to try different camera settings i think there could be a image filesize limit on site and having camera on high settings prob giving me filesizes too big


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> thta looks mad bro gonna be a propa bush that how long from snip is it?


took these cuts when lollipopping at 3 weeks flower im now at 8 1/2 weeks so its been 5 1/2 weeks since took cuts


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

sum1 fooking with me on this site i think look at next error message just got after trying to like newusers post 

also just tried to upload an image i had already uploaded few weeks back and same error


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> took these cuts when lollipopping at 3 weeks flower im now at week 8 1/2 weeks so its been 5 1/2 weeks since took cuts


they look good man and how long they been growing would you say about a week an half? 

it sounds like someone is fucking with u dont it??? then again im a para fuka anyway lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sum1 fooking with me on this site i think look at next error message just got after trying to like newusers post
> View attachment 3425336
> also just tried to upload an image i had already uploaded few weeks back and same error


Looks like you been put on restricted use by the mods mate, it's what they do as a warning before banning ppl, have u mentioned trading or anything recently? That will prob be why it is.


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Looks like you been put on restricted use by the mods mate, it's what they do as a warning before banning ppl, have u mentioned trading or anything recently? That will prob be why it is.


yes mate had a bit of trading talk few weeks back but aint had any warnings off any mods i did post offensive posts about rollitup admin before and the posts got deleted fast lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate had a bit of trading talk few weeks back but aint had any warnings off any mods i did post offensive posts about rollitup admin before and the posts got deleted fast lol


Sometimes they don't warn u, I had a limit on an account that made me wait ages between posts, that was fuckin shit m8


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2015)

What's up lads I've not been on the thread in ages, I see the mods have got a fuckin raging hard on for some people and I see that unclebuttfuck cunt is still talking shite lol. Gaz how you keeping m8 I bet your wee dug isn't so wee now.


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sometimes they don't warn u, I had a limit on an account that made me wait ages between posts, that was fuckin shit m8


i got that too sign sayin i need to wait before i can post again so am i limited then yea ?
fucking cunting cunts of mods


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)




----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

can upload again


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i got that too sign sayin i need to wait before i can post again so am i limited then yea ?
> fucking cunting cunts of mods


Lol, seems that way


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 23, 2015)

jinkyj said:


> What's up lads I've not been on the thread in ages, I see the mods have got a fuckin raging hard on for some people and I see that unclebuttfuck cunt is still talking shite lol. Gaz how you keeping m8 I bet your wee dug isn't so wee now.


How do Jinky. I'm doing ok mate how u been? Not seen u on here in a while, 
My wee dog is now a 1yr old beast lol. I put a cpl pics up last week of her I'll throw some up later again when I'm home


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

fucking shambles this place really wtf else are u gonna go on a cannabis forum for??


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> fucking shambles this place really wtf else are u gonna go on a cannabis forum for??


i pm'ed the fucking wrong un asking why my acount restricted fuckin cunting wrong uns


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i pm'ed the fucking wrong un asking why my acount restricted fuckin cunting wrong uns


id of thought u got atleast a message or somat just to let u know what u have done? 
how u suppose to know what not to do in future lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

makka said:


> id of thought u got atleast a message or somat just to let u know what u have done?
> how u suppose to know what not to do in future lol


exactly bro


----------



## makka (May 23, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> exactly bro


atleast u know u got under their skin lmao


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How do Jinky. I'm doing ok mate how u been? Not seen u on here in a while,
> My wee dog is now a 1yr old beast lol. I put a cpl pics up last week of her I'll throw some up later again when I'm home


Aye I'm not to bad m8 just keeping the head Doon my Mrs had another wee yin, a wee lassie this time so that's 3 boys and lassie lol I think I might need the snip. my rottie turned 2 last week, we'll the Mrs's rottie to be precise but I walk it feed it and it listens to me so it may as well be mine lol I've also got a wee grow on the go 8white lemon 1white widow and a critical fae advanced seeds they are 3 weeks into 12/12 so it will be my first crop in over a year, thank fuck lol.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 23, 2015)

test


----------



## jinkyj (May 23, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> test


TUBE


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2015)

Baby


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

lol test tube baby lmfao quick lads nice


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2015)

fukin ell it decided to upload a pic i tried earlier that was for @makka


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Don I got a corker from those pips man, no purp as yet but early days, the others are all very good indica leaflets banana sized and budding up nice, but one of them is a magic bean imo loves the gavita too


they stinking in veg yet? Weird there's no purp to it the smelly cheer male made everything it touched so far purple or pink.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 23, 2015)

tent


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2015)

1st DPQ has broken soil....


----------



## Merlot (May 23, 2015)

Boredddddddddddddd

Thought this shit was suppose to be lively!!

OK.....so you lack motivation (fuckin' stoners lol). 

So:

(any substance)
Best high
Worst trip

Go...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

lmao long time listener first time caller. A/S/L

eurovision party tonight. Utter wank.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

@ReLaX, ah well , at least u can marry you're slippers over there now,...or is it fingering kestrels that's legal ? I forget


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ReLaX, ah well , at least u can marry you're slippers over there now,...or is it fingering kestrels that's legal ? I forget


It used to be pretty much legal for priests to fuck alter boys down there, and what with their history of incest and shit gay marriage don't surprise me ffs


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

Were the fuck will it all end ?


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

afternoon lads whats happeninin ?
hows it growing ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ReLaX, ah well , at least u can marry you're slippers over there now,...or is it fingering kestrels that's legal ? I forget


I can finally dress in a gown n not look like a weirdo on my wedding day n the slippers will be worn once I make a few alterations n put a heel on em..I'll be the bell (end) of the ball


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It used to be pretty much legal for priests to fuck alter boys down there, and what with their history of incest and shit gay marriage don't surprise me ffs


I voted yes but mostly cuz the no sides argument was that you needed both a mother and a father for a functioning family unit so for a lad that was raised in a single parent household I wasn't having any of that!... N at least now the gays can suffer like the rest of us when it comes to eloping!


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I voted yes but mostly cuz the no sides argument was that you needed both a mother and a father for a functioning family unit so for a lad that was raised in a single parent household I wasn't having any of that!... N at least now the gays can suffer like the rest of us when it comes to eloping!


lol fag


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Were the fuck will it all end ?


trickle down acceptance, let the gays marry and in 30 years it will be boy love power or some sick shit that we allowed to happen, fuk it im getting the popcorn out cos shits gone crazy and im not goin the same way, im smoking


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

Shits been fucked for a long time zeddd! Only now it's all coming to light with the priests over here n TV personalities over there lol


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Shits been fucked for a long time zeddd! Only now it's all coming to light with the priests over here n TV personalities over there lol


historically the priest caste were the pederasts from Babylonian times so yeah nothing new but voting is giving your power away to the puffs


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

The power to suffer in marriage? Only ones suffering after the landslide yes votes the Catholic Church so good riddance to the dirty ccunts.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

I voted yes aswell dnt see the point in them been not allowed to marry


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I voted yes aswell dnt see the point in them been not allowed to marry


Fag!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fag!


Jealous much. ..irelands getting more n more fabulous..one day at a time haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fag!


Dnt smoke man sorry


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Jealous much. ..irelands getting more n more fabulous..one day at a time haha


im actually half irish too never been thou always wanted to go out visit family and that but will be going over soon sounds fabulous from what i hear and that


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> im actually half irish too never been thou always wanted to go out visit family and that but will be going over soon sounds fabulous from what i hear and that


It's an over priced shit hole but if you decide to come over you wont be stuck for a smoke I'll give you mates rates 2.5Gs for 50e loool


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> im actually half irish too never been thou always wanted to go out visit family and that but will be going over soon sounds fabulous from what i hear and that


Well wen ya over me and lax will show ya around no gay shit tho...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well wen ya over me and lax will show ya around no gay shit tho...


...Unless you say pretty pls


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's an over priced shit hole but if you decide to come over you wont be stuck for a smoke I'll give you mates rates 2.5Gs for 50e loool


nice one at those rates i should bring some over for you to sell for me mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well wen ya over me and lax will show ya around no gay shit tho...


nice one mate definately looking at it this year put it off too long already


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Il sort ya out wit mate rates dnt mind the slipper bandit ha ...


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ...Unless you say pretty pls


no gay shit lads 


[email protected] said:


> It's an over priced shit hole but if you decide to come over you wont be stuck for a smoke I'll give you mates rates 2.5Gs for 50e loool


you should live here where i live then see which ones a shithole 100 scumbags round here u cant leave fuckall in your car or have fuckall without sum1 wanting it and trying it mate


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

@Don gin ton hope ur team finally get a win today and stay up


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> no gay shit lads
> 
> you should live here where i live then see which ones a shithole 100 scumbags round here u cant leave fuckall in your car or have fuckall without sum1 wanting it and trying it mate


 on up side is 
Irelands relatively safe.
when I was living in Manchester shit was ruff in da jungle...saying that I was living in Salford haha.

Send me via pm where your family is from n I'll let you know who's closer or same with Irish if you prefer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @Don gin ton hope ur team finally get a win today and stay up


I honestly cant see it and we deserve it if I'm honest. We shouldn't be in a relegation scrap being the size club we are. Balance sheet champions is all we are.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I honestly cant see it and we deserve it if I'm honest. We shouldn't be in a relegation scrap being the size club we are. Balance sheet champions is all we are.


If they put in a bit of effort shud beat westham dnt think sam gives a fck anyway


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 24, 2015)

yo guys hows it going money was a bit tight this week so i made the relay in sted just plugged it in all seems good and nothing went bang i had it plugged in to a roll lead b4 with the trip thing on it and it kept tripping the lead all the time so now i have a veg in the loft and flower in the shed in 5 weeks when the flowers are done these should be able to go strait in lol


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

hapnin lads well i just had a nice little history lesson on gays and priests lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys hows it going money was a bit tight this week so i made the relay in sted just plugged it in all seems good and nothing went bang i had it plugged in to a roll lead b4 with the trip thing on it and it kept tripping the lead all the time so now i have a veg in the loft and flower in the shed in 5 weeks when the flowers are done these should be able to go strait in lol


you made a relay and it works fuckin fair play mate is it safe ?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

makka said:


> hapnin lads well i just had a nice little history lesson on gays and priests lol


U go to mass ??


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U go to mass ??


nope a not religious at all tbh


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you made a relay and it works fuckin fair play mate is it safe ?


thats what i thought lol go on pompey haha


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U go to mass ??


lol might sound dumb here but what is mass?? u mean church on a sunday lol
i fwt mass was like the mass of an object or somet


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 24, 2015)

makka said:


> lol might sound dumb here but what is mass?? u mean church on a sunday lol
> i fwt mass was like the mass of an object or somet


critical mass


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

makka said:


> lol might sound dumb here but what is mass?? u mean church on a sunday lol
> i fwt mass was like the mass of an object or somet


You'll be grand lol churches are a priests natural habitat where they go on the hunt for their pray(where "to pray" comes from) often choosen before hand in a confessional boot. The priest then tells the prey to say for example two hail Marys then he creeps up behind n bum fooks his pray.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 24, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> critical mass


You should shout that the next time you splooge in her face........maybe with a "hooooooooo" on the end in the thundercat stylee


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You'll be grand lol churches are a priests natural habitat where they go on the hunt for their pray(where "to pray" comes from) often choosen before hand in a confessional boot. The priest then tells the prey to say for example two hail Marys then he creeps up behind n bum fooks his pray.


yeah i heard about about and all the celebs its fucked up man propa even fred the fucking weatherman!!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

I've just eaten a dinner the size of a small Welsh hill !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

......that's me on disability for 3 months !


----------



## medicropper07 (May 24, 2015)

Evening WD and patients

You worked out the watering system ?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Another year up for the toon don


----------



## ghb (May 24, 2015)

jealous as fuck! wis, not had a proper meal in a cpl days and been working like sambo ( yeah not that sambo)






check yer email peepls


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> jealous as fuck! wis, not had a proper meal in a cpl days and been working like sambo ( yeah not that sambo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spunking light there man


----------



## medicropper07 (May 24, 2015)

How many subscribers u got ghb ?

And i hope u not spamming your channel on this thread


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2015)

update Just past 8 1/2 weeks sum bud porn people


----------



## medicropper07 (May 24, 2015)

Put a vid up zedd


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> update Just past 8 1/2 weeks sum bud porn people
> View attachment 3426072View attachment 3426073 View attachment 3426074 View attachment 3426075 View attachment 3426076 View attachment 3426077


lookin good them bro what ya reckon now a week ??
plumped up nice them


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> jealous as fuck! wis, not had a proper meal in a cpl days and been working like sambo ( yeah not that sambo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back at u mate.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

You unclebuck?


medicropper07 said:


> Put a vid up zedd


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Just havin a few beers and js ways the rest of ye at


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

Stoned out my box watching lame ass stoner flicks


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

I'm trying to find a 400 ltr + water butt to keep 24, 11ltr pots going,£100 for a collapsible one


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 24, 2015)

yeh man not bad i had to buy the switch but that was £10 for both parts and a box to go around it

just followed this http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=1369


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm trying to find a 400 ltr + water butt to keep 24, 11ltr pots going,£100 for a collapsible one


So what's this setup goina be then m8, any decisions made yet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm trying to find a 400 ltr + water butt to keep 24, 11ltr pots going,£100 for a collapsible one


Either 55 gallon drums/buttes daisy chained or get a 1000L IBC


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

still waiting for me tea havin a j belly grumblin


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So what's this setup goina be then m8, any decisions made yet?


Yes, I'm expanding the alien to a 24 pot system m8, in a 13ft x7x7ft tent in garage,


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Yes, I'm expanding the alien to a 24 pot system m8, in a 13ft x7x7ft tent in garage,


Get ursel 2 spare wheelie bins, 240l in each

Or just take ur bros off him


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Get ursel 2 spare wheelie bins, 240l in each
> 
> Or just take ur bros off him


i think theres drain holes in wheelie bins aint the?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2015)

makka said:


> i think theres drain holes in wheelie bins aint the?


Nope, I remember a site I was on, the plasterers used them to get water to the fifth floor instead of filling out of a tiny hand sink


----------



## irish4:20 (May 24, 2015)

Its like a funeral directors in here


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2015)

#necrofuntimes


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Nope, I remember a site I was on, the plasterers used them to get water to the fifth floor instead of filling out of a tiny hand sink


fuck me bet that was graft must a weighed a ton lmao 
i use to be fucked lugging wheel barrows of cement all day long


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck me bet that was graft must a weighed a ton lmao
> i use to be fucked lugging wheel barrows of cement all day long


Heavy alright, ok once u get it sorta balanced if that makes sense, there was a lift too it wasn't up stairs or fuckall lol


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Heavy alright, ok once u get it sorta balanced if that makes sense, there was a lift too it wasn't up stairs or fuckall lol


yeah i get ya lol i can imagine stopping starting fuckin water flying everywere lol that would be me anyway


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

i remember a site i was on in manni no h&s on site i was laying corregated roofing on a massive cash n carry any just landed a pack onto laid roof unclipped it from crane stood ontop cut through the metal wire ties and it only started surfing down roof with me on it!! i had no harness or fuckall the was no safety boards just netting on inside and 1 scaffy pole round the edging i went right under it and my jacket caught on a scaffy pole clamp were bolt sticks out! it saved my life man serious lmao it was a 50 foot drop o somat i was froze stiff just hanging by a thread on a bolt workmates got me down on giant scissor lift


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

I'm using a wheelie bin now, my m8 works for the council ,I can av as many as I like lol, & he got me a "grabmaster 800" litter picker upper !, fekin grate for geting right in ya girls if ya need to move a few leaves ect


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm using a wheelie bin now, my m8 works for the council ,I can av as many as I like lol, & he got me a "grabmaster 800" litter picker upper !, fekin grate for geting right in ya girls if ya need to move a few leaves ect


lol thats the shit that haha good source to have that really init i use the green council food waste bins now as 20 ltr dwc totes lol


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)




----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

id use the litter picker to pass the j haha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 24, 2015)

makka said:


> id use the litter picker to pass the j haha


I use it to scratch me bellend


----------



## makka (May 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I use it to scratch me bellend


oh aye? and what else u do wi it then actually dont answer that


----------



## newuserlol (May 24, 2015)

well i lasted 15days went to a bbq today hadnt eaten all day caned a bot spewed all over meself n cab home bout 5pm.

o well i tried lol

as for ireland n gay marriage im just well pround lolol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You should shout that the next time you splooge in her face........maybe with a "hooooooooo" on the end in the thundercat stylee


mainliner doesn't like it when i cum in her face


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well i lasted 15days went to a bbq today hadnt eaten all day caned a bot spewed all over meself n cab home bout 5pm.
> 
> 
> o well i tried lol
> ...


Hey man, at least now you know you can actually do iT!


----------



## ghb (May 25, 2015)

i'm not arsed what people want to do with their spare time, yes relax fags should be able to learn the pitfalls of entering into matrimony, still won't be as bad for them as it is from straight men though. why the fuck would anybody get married? (anyone with money at least)

more video spam of light being sponked but i do like the way the buds are smelling and looking


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2015)

Morning ppl, with ph up/down etc, are there any better brands than others to buy or is it all just the same shit regardless of brand etc?


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning ppl, with ph up/down etc, are there any better brands than others to buy or is it all just the same shit regardless of brand etc?


its all phosphoric acid or potassium hydroxide so doesn't matter


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its all phosphoric acid or potassium hydroxide so doesn't matter


cool cheers, can get on n order it now lol


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2015)

lol G u do spunk light but u grow fine looking buds so who cares, got given a tester bottle of bloombastic...so G if ya still speaking to me whats the dosing for exo in coco iyo?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2015)

Another quick question........

Since i live in an ultra hard water area im realistically only mainly going to be using the ph down, BUT, is it worth getting the ph up as well in case i lower the ph to much n need to raise it again or shouldnt i bother with the up?


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Another quick question........
> 
> Since i live in an ultra hard water area im realistically only mainly going to be using the ph down, BUT, is it worth getting the ph up as well in case i lower the ph to much n need to raise it again or shouldnt i bother with the up?


I used mostly the rhizotonic to get my ph up when shit got too low


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning ppl, with ph up/down etc, are there any better brands than others to buy or is it all just the same shit regardless of brand etc?


I always use the bloom acid as there is less N than in the growth acid. I use advanced hydroponics. My PH + is Canna but after I set my tank at 5.2 it drifts upwards anyway.
When you have 100L hydro tanks you use Silica sometimes to raise it. rhizo would be too expensive.

Edit: just to make myself clear, coz I've just woken up and am smoking already! The point I'm trying to make is that some Veg Acid have nitric (N) acid which is too much for the bloom stage. I don't really veg mine either.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2015)

So is it worth getting the ph up do you think?


----------



## Roobarb (May 25, 2015)

makka said:


> i got a 50x jewellers loupe only a couple a quid and fits in ya pocket lol
> off ebay i should add



Think there on eBay as currency checker with a little UV light. I think 50x is ok but 100x is better


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

mornin mi fellow farmers


----------



## Roobarb (May 25, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Think there on eBay as currency checker with a little UV light. I think 50x is ok but 100x is better


Just don't get the 500-1000 one (white plastic)- they're shite and very difficult to focus


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2015)

Got fed up waiting for someone to answer so bought both ph up and down lol


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Just don't get the 500-1000 one (white plastic)- they're shite and very difficult to focus


ya telling me i had one and i couldnt even tell what was what it was that close up lol


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Got fed up waiting for someone to answer so bought both ph up and down lol


yeah u want both pal sometimes when my plant eats lots the ph drops into high 4s water isnt enough to bring it up and once i add nutes back it just drops again this is where ph up comes in usually in later flower this happens to me and i use ph up.

i use growth technology up and down but like zeddd said they r pretty much the same really some have different formulas for veg and flower only difference between them is the N content is lower in the flower acid but i just use normal up and down all way through mate
edit: im in dwc tho i think u was in coco right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

Watching 'happyish' n Have to admit it i hate Allen partridge nearly as much as what's his face...Ricky Gervase.


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Watching 'happyish' n Have to admit it i hate Allen partridge nearly as much as what's his face...Ricky Gervase.


hate them both the spuds lol
waiting for that "straight outta compton" to come out it looks good man


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

Yeah in trying to find a new series to follow...Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

daily music vid


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah in trying to find a new series to follow...Anyone got any suggestions?


its old now i think but the orange is the new black is ok my peg got me watching it lol


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah in trying to find a new series to follow...Anyone got any suggestions?


oz is good too prison drama


----------



## Thc247 (May 25, 2015)

makka said:


> oz is good too prison drama


aint seen this is it on shitflix ?
hows everyone this wank holiday monday ?


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> aint seen this is it on shitflix ?
> hows everyone this wank holiday monday ?


u good bro?

it could be on shitflix im not sure u can find it on web easy tho



its good man


----------



## newuserlol (May 25, 2015)

oz aint a bad watch, pretty boring tho i gave up season 3 i think, orange is the new black was shite.

aint really much to watch at the minit, the wire if you not seen is quality,weeds,sopranos,broadwalk empire,12 monkeys (tv show), peaky blinders, fargo (tv show) underbelly,sons of anarhcy, us shameless, Hannibal, the Knick, few i can think of that are worth a watch.


----------



## 3eyes (May 25, 2015)

My mother in laws boyfriend just made a comment about the size of my strawberry's i had to walk away laughing, i couldn't tell him that i feed them what i pump out of my trays you could see him trying to work out how they are so big lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2015)

lol I had similar with the neighbours a few year back my pots n tubs were going crazy n she popped out saying I wish mine we're like that..

2weeks later they'd all keeled over.


----------



## Thc247 (May 25, 2015)

makka said:


> View attachment 3426708
> u good bro?
> 
> it could be on shitflix im not sure u can find it on web easy tho
> ...


yh man all good bro need summat to watch bored to fuck


----------



## makka (May 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yh man all good bro need summat to watch bored to fuck


im same seen everything to see lol 
its times like this that make me drop a few blues shit soon gets lively haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2015)

Can't wait for the new hannibal to start been fucking donkeys since they had any new episodes


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Got fed up waiting for someone to answer so bought both ph up and down lol


I've just see this! Lol

It's always handy to have a bottle in the house. You will prob use the PH down more though, especially in a hard water areas. 
I'm not PH-ing my soil grow because I know it's in range. The hydro I'm a lot more picky about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2015)

I've been amusing my self getting baked watching old telly adverts this after.


----------



## ghb (May 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol G u do spunk light but u grow fine looking buds so who cares, got given a tester bottle of bloombastic...so G if ya still speaking to me whats the dosing for exo in coco iyo?


it should say on the bottle, cunt!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2015)

its a ml a litre


----------



## ghb (May 25, 2015)

go and spoil the fun then don

congrats on prem league football next year, luckily hull were too shit to stay up but pards is the man, gonna be an interesting one next year


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah in trying to find a new series to follow...Anyone got any suggestions?


The Wire (this is ace - not a weak episode throughout)
The Shield
Dexter
Boardwalk Empire (it's a touch too slow for me, well acted though)
Band of Brothers/Pacific 
Sons of Anarchy 
Community/Big Bang Theory
Prison Break
Anything by David Attenborough/Dr Brian Cox
Sopranos 
Game of Thrones 

All available to torrent (fuck paying for it).


----------



## medicropper07 (May 25, 2015)

LOST 

Keep the vids comming ghb

This time next year you'll be on free nutes


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

Lost was shit after the first season. The writers admitted to making it up as they went along...hence why it was so fucking weird


----------



## medicropper07 (May 25, 2015)

Its not for thick cunts lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 25, 2015)

whats that band of brothers like merlot?

agreed the wire is quality, have you watched peaky blinders?


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats that band of brothers like merlot?
> 
> agreed the wire is quality, have you watched peaky blinders?


It's only a mini series (1 season) but as far as I'm concerned it's the best show to hit the tv screens...ever.


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Its not for thick cunts lol


I'll have you know i can count past 10 you cunt lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> go and spoil the fun then don
> 
> congrats on prem league football next year, luckily hull were too shit to stay up but pards is the man, gonna be an interesting one next year


ooooooh handbags.... Lol

see if fat mike actually sticks to his script ahem word and puts some coin into decent players and manager.

pardew was a bell end and I'm still glad he's gone. Told a lad with bollock cancer to find a new club. Low that man.

felt for hull, but with support like theirs they'll be back up soon I reckon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'll have you know i can count past potato you cunt lol


second band of brothers is pacific is it not? Not quite as good but still epic.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 25, 2015)

@Merlot

I hope the usual suspects is your favourite film


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

Nope. Don't have a favorite film. Farrrrr too many good movies to have a favorite.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 25, 2015)

Well today's been fun took both tents down got everything in the shed stripped the walls painted em while I had the chance....just gotta squeeze about 24 plants in the shed too now lol fun times...dreading setting it all back up 2morro once electric blokes have gone the things we have to do ay


----------



## Thc247 (May 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well today's been fun took both tents down got everything in the shed stripped the walls painted em while I had the chance....just gotta squeeze about 24 plants in the shed too now lol fun times...dreading setting it all back up 2morro once electric blokes have gone the things we have to do ay


fair play and good luck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 25, 2015)

Sound geez wank but this shit has to be done from time to time ay...its mad what u can squeeze in a 1.2 tent I tell ye


----------



## newuserlol (May 25, 2015)

one of these with 2x1000hps in a 1.2 3 rows of 3, 9 plants short veg n boooom lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 25, 2015)

Looks beasty that does you'd need some fan on it to keep them bulbs cool....I'm loving the 1000 watt girls are too explosive growth can't wait to see the colas it gives me


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

2x1000w hmmmm

How many of those would be ideal for a 5mx4m space? 4?


----------



## newuserlol (May 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> 2x1000w hmmmm
> 
> How many of those would be ideal for a 5mx4m space? 4?


that would be sweet, them hoods cost 200quid,


----------



## Merlot (May 25, 2015)

Funds aren't an issue as the boss lady makes a very healthy 6 figure salary. She fronts the money/space etc in exchange for 25% of any profit made on any grows present and future (she'll make her money back in a grow if all goes well, then it's all profit after..).

I have 2x 5mx4m spaces at my disposal for a winter grow, I'm just working out my options at the minute.

My biggest concern isn't growing, it's customer base. I live in rural France. Anyone I know who smokes might buy an oz a time max. So I could grow fucking lbs of good bud, but have no cunt to sell it on to. Back in the UK i could shift weight with ease.

I've pondered selling on the darknet, but I dunno....shuts a bit iffy with the feds watching the markets etc


----------



## Thc247 (May 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound geez wank but this shit has to be done from time to time ay...its mad what u can squeeze in a 1.2 tent I tell ye


i know mate if its gotta be done its just gotta be done always gotta try be 1 step infront mate and you did the right thing moving everything into shed just to be safe and it was prob alot of work taking everything down but in the past when i had to take it all down i ended up putting the setup back up in same room but having things different and when everything down give me a reason to give the room a propper good clean up hopefully touch wood i dont need to take nothing down now for a while need to rip out a couple of grows or 6 the things we do for the love of our plants and even more the things we would do for the love of em


----------



## newuserlol (May 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Funds aren't an issue as the boss lady makes a very healthy 6 figure salary. She fronts the money/space etc in exchange for 25% of any profit made on any grows present and future (she'll make her money back in a grow if all goes well, then it's all profit after..).
> 
> I have 2x 5mx4m spaces at my disposal for a winter grow, I'm just working out my options at the minute.
> 
> ...


sounds like you need a good word with the ''fairy'' lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 26, 2015)

goooooooooooooooood morning peoples.


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

Bit rough this morning, was up til 3 must of drunk the best part of the bottles of red wine...could quite easily retreat back to my pit for a few more hours


----------



## newuserlol (May 26, 2015)

yeah everyone's still sleeping here, i carnt sleep for shit went bed bout 2am up about 6.30.....


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah everyone's still sleeping here, i carnt sleep for shit went bed bout 2am up about 6.30.....


Guilty conscience lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Guilty conscience lol


??? bout what?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ??? bout what?


Lol, only messin m8, is tht not what they say bout people can't sleep sometimes, guilty conscience?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 26, 2015)

Ahh mornin lads im fckin strugglin to get up x x


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh mornin lads im fckin strugglin to get up x x


U just work when u feel like it irish? Or u still on holidays or what?


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

good morning cunts hows you all hanging 
managed to catch the lights before they come on today so couple shots of the sluts the smell has now stepped up a gear final stage flower now i reckon couple weeks to go .
decided to run the royal 10 full weeks to see the difference from 9 weeks the ssh im unsure how long it will take as first time flowering her out myself but hoping they done at 11 weeks -12 weeks max need to order a new loupe thou asap my old one fucked but can normally tell when they done just dont want to rush the ssh as i need to get on it for the next run will be doing sog but as im getting sick of having weeks with no bud i am very tempted to start perpetual with 4 lights and put about 16-25 plants in to fill under 1 light then 2 weeks later another load go in under next light and again 2 weeks later and 2 weeks after tent is full i will be getting a harvest every 2 weeks and hoping sog returns 10-15 oz every 2 weeks per 600 watt i will be happy with that and i think i should be ok and not run out really sounds tempting but tent will look empty for few weeks .


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh mornin lads im fckin strugglin to get up x x


i aint been bed yet lads on the sesh all night gotta stay up now till tonight too best get couple lines up my snotta


----------



## irish4:20 (May 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U just work when u feel like it irish? Or u still on holidays or what?


Ah bit of a trainin course tday man so not in for a bit


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

Anyone grown psycho crack? (exo x green crack). Just thinking, I've still got time to get more seeds out...


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Anyone grown psycho crack? (exo x green crack). Just thinking, I've still got time to get more seeds out...


Surely it should be called cheese crack lol, psycho crack SHOULD be psychox green crack i reckon lol


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> good morning cunts hows you all hanging
> managed to catch the lights before they come on today so couple shots of the sluts the smell has now stepped up a gear final stage flower now i reckon couple weeks to go .
> decided to run the royal 10 full weeks to see the difference from 9 weeks the ssh im unsure how long it will take as first time flowering her out myself but hoping they done at 11 weeks -12 weeks max need to order a new loupe thou asap my old one fucked but can normally tell when they done just dont want to rush the ssh as i need to get on it for the next run will be doing sog but as im getting sick of having weeks with no bud i am very tempted to start perpetual with 4 lights and put about 16-25 plants in to fill under 1 light then 2 weeks later another load go in under next light and again 2 weeks later and 2 weeks after tent is full i will be getting a harvest every 2 weeks and hoping sog returns 10-15 oz every 2 weeks per 600 watt i will be happy with that and i think i should be ok and not run out really sounds tempting but tent will look empty for few weeks .
> View attachment 3427228 View attachment 3427229 View attachment 3427230 View attachment 3427231 View attachment 3427233


lookin nice man i cant wait to get mine down and get them royals in
i hate having empty tents me i feel like im commiting a sin lol


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh mornin lads im fckin strugglin to get up x x


mornin kisses??? u spreadin the love irish lol


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

mornin tune


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah everyone's still sleeping here, i carnt sleep for shit went bed bout 2am up about 6.30.....


sound like me when ive no weed


----------



## newuserlol (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> sound like me when ive no weed


i carnt sleep for shit mate its bad, id taken about 20 zoppies aswel, after a while on the zoppies your tolerance to them go's nuts.


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> sound like me when ive no weed


i cant go without man just hurts my head if i aint got a smoke i realised thise last few years if i aint got a spliff i get angry easy or if i have been mad once i have a smoke feel calm


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt sleep for shit mate its bad, id taken about 20 zoppies aswel, after a while on the zoppies your tolerance to them go's nuts.


i can imagine mate weed use to help me a lot but when u smoking an 8th a day it kinda 180s on lol
maziz use to help me a lot but their addicyive to fuck so cant takem everyday for a long period


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt sleep for shit mate its bad, id taken about 20 zoppies aswel, after a while on the zoppies your tolerance to them go's nuts.


zopi's are good but yh if on em regular for too long its all downhill mate


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i cant go without man just hurts my head if i aint got a smoke i realised thise last few years if i aint got a spliff i get angry easy or if i have been mad once i have a smoke feel calm


defo the weed that lol im a nangy cunt when i aint smoked I KNOW IM AN ADDICT lmao


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> defo the weed that lol im a nangy cunt when i aint smoked I KNOW IM AN ADDICT lmao


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

its the agitation what does me when it starts


Thc247 said:


>


lol yepp thats the one


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

i went shopping minus my usual bongo beforehand this weekend. missus now realises why i do it. you ever seen anyone road rage round aldi ?


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i went shopping minus my usual bongo beforehand this weekend. missus now realises why i do it. you ever seen anyone road rage round aldi ?


i threw a bag of frozen chips once in a argument shopping and it only hit the fucking tiller!! i got locked lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 26, 2015)

Morning lads, I'm just back from the most unorganized school sports day ever, thanks fuck it's over. 
Blazing a fat psycho J now to relieve the stress lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> good morning cunts hows you all hanging
> managed to catch the lights before they come on today so couple shots of the sluts the smell has now stepped up a gear final stage flower now i reckon couple weeks to go .
> decided to run the royal 10 full weeks to see the difference from 9 weeks the ssh im unsure how long it will take as first time flowering her out myself but hoping they done at 11 weeks -12 weeks max need to order a new loupe thou asap my old one fucked but can normally tell when they done just dont want to rush the ssh as i need to get on it for the next run will be doing sog but as im getting sick of having weeks with no bud i am very tempted to start perpetual with 4 lights and put about 16-25 plants in to fill under 1 light then 2 weeks later another load go in under next light and again 2 weeks later and 2 weeks after tent is full i will be getting a harvest every 2 weeks and hoping sog returns 10-15 oz every 2 weeks per 600 watt i will be happy with that and i think i should be ok and not run out really sounds tempting but tent will look empty for few weeks .
> View attachment 3427228 View attachment 3427229 View attachment 3427230 View attachment 3427231 View attachment 3427233


think ill take a leaf out of ur book m8 cos i chopped mine down at week 9 after flip it was still nice looked rdy to me id say 50% cloudy but im thinking now i may have rushed it abit readying what ur doing and lost a bit of weight over it ill take some photos of mine later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

easy done makka, only takes some divvy not paying attention and i get the hump and tell em to shift. i dunno why stupid things make me lose it and big stuff i'm calm over. it's when you get the mothers meeting in the middle of the isle 3 trolleys turned sideways nattering away. it's like they've never heard of etiquette. same with bus queues i flip my shit. mind you most of the time it's johnny foreigner who doesn't have the faintest what a queue is.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy done makka, only takes some divvy not paying attention and i get the hump and tell em to shift. i dunno why stupid things make me lose it and big stuff i'm calm over. it's when you get the mothers meeting in the middle of the isle 3 trolleys turned sideways nattering away. it's like they've never heard of etiquette. same with bus queues i flip my shit. mind you most of the time it's johnny foreigner who doesn't have the faintest what a queue is.


U sure u ain't Scottish Don? Lol u sound like me


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy done makka, only takes some divvy not paying attention and i get the hump and tell em to shift. i dunno why stupid things make me lose it and big stuff i'm calm over. it's when you get the mothers meeting in the middle of the isle 3 trolleys turned sideways nattering away. it's like they've never heard of etiquette. same with bus queues i flip my shit. mind you most of the time it's johnny foreigner who doesn't have the faintest what a queue is.


lol its the small things what build up in me so like if someone bumps me i brush it off but when the 3rd person bumbs me their getting told straight man its a buildup thing wimmi haha

i cant go shooping wi da bird me tho its too stressful she picks everything up twice n reads the labels n all sorts 1hr of that im like this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> U sure u ain't Scottish Don? Lol u sound like me


near enough lad, i'm just over the border in toon. jocks we our heeds bashed in they call us.


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

lol never knew that and i was in deerbolt for 12 moon lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lol its the small things what build up in me so like if someone bumps me i brush it off but when the 3rd person bumbs me their getting told straight man its a buildup thing wimmi haha
> 
> i cant go shooping wi da bird me tho its too stressful she picks everything up twice n reads the labels n all sorts 1hr of that im like this


aye that's the one. everyone makes mistake but when it's folks that just don't give a fuck i get them telt. my lass gets the hump cos she finds it embarrassing. i get the hump cos she's too soft to say owt. rinse and repeat lmao. hence the bong. if i time it just right i get the giggles in the isles. much better for all concerned.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lol never knew that and i was in deerbolt for 12 moon lmao


well that's the nice phrase, it's usually they English cunts or sassenach's . 

canny stinty that lad. armed robbery ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

lol 12 moon not year hahah


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol 12 moon not year hahah


lmao a moon is a month haha and yeah it was a 5yr sentence i only had to 30 months 12 of them in deerbolt tell u what tho u jodys make me fucking laugh easiest time i done that tbh the lads made it like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

life's hard up north man so we just take the piss and have a laugh much as we can. i honestly don;t know any geordies that aren't daft as a brush. i'm canny normal compared to most


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> life's hard up north man so we just take the piss and have a laugh much as we can. i honestly don;t know any geordies that aren't daft as a brush. i'm canny normal compared to most


thats why it was easy man laughs everyday i couldnt say a word without someone making a crack it was good times in a bad place i wont ever forget them.
wy ayy mann


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

i'm surprised you understood them tbh. my ma's up in a jail in scotland atm teaching weegies how to make teddy bears for their families. says it's a reet laugh. these burly radge packet's coming in asking how to make a teddy for their weains or gf's


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

hahaha its f'in crazy init these bad boy gangsters making teddy bears lol
ive seen the hardest off men inside turn to mush over the wee'ins self included lol i made a bedtime story cd and sent them that fuck making teddys haha sounds mad but it is a laugh tho depends were u are tbh


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

You just made jail sound adorable haha


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm surprised you understood them tbh. my ma's up in a jail in scotland atm teaching weegies how to make teddy bears for their families. says it's a reet laugh. these burly radge packet's coming in asking how to make a teddy for their weains or gf's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

she's not exactly in a cat A lock up lax man haha they were on panorama for a number of dodgy things 10 year back so it's the softly softly approach now. kids topping themselves and the guards falsifying the watch logs n shit.

I'd be after a windowbox for me pad lmao


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

its when your on the wings/landings/cells were shit gets ruff lol everywere else is just like a nice little multicultured community haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Probably sucks balls over here will ll the travellers and Polish being locked up.
Can ppl find out what you've been done for inside? I'd be iffy telling ppl if I got caught growing..would rather say drug possession or some shit,wouldn't want scumbags knowing I have grown.


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Probably sucks balls over here will ll the travellers and Polish being locked up.
> Can ppl find out what you've been done for inside? I'd be iffy telling ppl if I got caught growing..would rather say drug possession or some shit,wouldn't want scumbags knowing I have grown.


lax its corrupt as fuck in there mate even screws are on pay roll if u was to lie and be found out u would be labelled a grass or pedo staright away and shit wouldnt be nice at all people take their depositions from court and keep their whole sentence as proof what they are in for
fuck me i evem remember when the was a under cover pedo on wing and he had fake depps what the prison service had given him then after a few month someone got a picture of him on a website on the dog and bone he was a pedo.
lets just say i doubt that man will ever see again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

christ who the fuck thinks that's a good idea. lets go to nick as a undercover nonce. see if the boiling cups of water to the face and slashing tales are true...


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Ah ffs you'd have cunts waiting for you to start growing again n fucking rob you when you're about to crop.. I'd be paranoid to fuck after I get out not to mind whilst I'm in there lol


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ who the fuck thinks that's a good idea. lets go to nick as a undercover nonce. see if the boiling cups of water to the face and slashing tales are true...


what appened was the protection wing was full overspill and they put a few on the main wings and tried to keep it undercover


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah ffs you'd have cunts waiting for you to start growing again n fucking rob you when you're about to crop.. I'd be paranoid to fuck after I get out not to mind whilst I'm in there lol


half of em are scumbags lax there decent people to u will just fall in with the right crowd lol and u could just blagg it and make out your small time no one would come after u lol although them slippers of yours would be worth gold u might have a fight on ya hands keeping them


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Oh hells no, not my slippers! I throw slaps as fast as I can throw shapes Shit would look like a pimp convention with all em slaps I'd have to throw about!


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Ice had the best prison stories man lool you'd be in stitches after em...some ppl probably were haha


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ice had the best prison stories man lool you'd be in stitches after em...some ppl probably were haha


i can imagine lax to bad his not here anymore sounds a good lad what av heard
some of the stuff i seen in there man the was a guy called toxic terry who sniffed petrol on the out he did a front flip over landing for half ounce of burn knocked his self out lmao fb toxic terry and u will see a pic lol 
i fell down some stairs after drinking 3 ltr distilled hooch i made with a lifer called damo breslin from blackpool lmao in lancaster castle woke up in block covered in sick when infront governor for disciplinary and threw up over table infront of him haha lost everything for a month good times man but i wouldnt do it again haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Ffs, is this him?
http://solventabuse.blogspot.ie/2009/02/he-is-one-of-prestons-most-notorious.html?m=1

He's fucking famous haha


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ffs, is this him?
> http://solventabuse.blogspot.ie/2009/02/he-is-one-of-prestons-most-notorious.html?m=1
> 
> He's fucking famous haha


lmfao yeah thats him man!


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

u know he was a clever guy with rich parents till he lost the plot sniffing petty lol he was a law student or somat i think


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Good call on peaky blinders newuserlol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

Talking bout prisons, we've one not too far from me only thing is my bro works there, so if I'm ever doin time I've to go to the next one which is a bit of a trip away which means more than likely nobody coming to visit lol.....don't plan on seein eithe of them anytime soon anyway


----------



## irish4:20 (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Good call on peaky blinders newuserlol


Fuk u i mentioned it last yr n u said it was shit so pull ur nose outta newusers hole ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 26, 2015)

I might be seeing the inside of a prison cell for a few months, will find out in 3 weeks when I'm back at court, but like mg my wife's got friends that work at the nearest one so id be shipped off down to the one at the borders.


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I might be seeing the inside of a prison cell for a few months, will find out in 3 weeks when I'm back at court, but like mg my wife's got friends that work at the nearest one so id be shipped off down to the one at the borders.


good luck mate hope u get to walk out


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I might be seeing the inside of a prison cell for a few months, will find out in 3 weeks when I'm back at court, but like mg my wife's got friends that work at the nearest one so id be shipped off down to the one at the borders.


That's wank m8. Hope it works out for ye. Don't make it easy for people to make visits when its so far away, maybe a good thing too tho in some cases


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 26, 2015)

Cheers lads, I'm hoping I will walk. It's looking 50/50 just now. 
Tbh I don't want any cunt visiting if I did end up inside


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy done makka, only takes some divvy not paying attention and i get the hump and tell em to shift. i dunno why stupid things make me lose it and big stuff i'm calm over. it's when you get the mothers meeting in the middle of the isle 3 trolleys turned sideways nattering away. it's like they've never heard of etiquette. same with bus queues i flip my shit. mind you most of the time it's johnny foreigner who doesn't have the faintest what a queue is.


haha you sound EXACTLY like me lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk u i mentioned it last yr n u said it was shit so pull ur nose outta newusers hole ha


...last yr lool I'm sorry I didn't watch it after you'd reccomendend it. I'll be sure to give you massive props next time


----------



## irish4:20 (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ...last yr lool I'm sorry I didn't watch it after you'd reccomendend it. I'll be sure to give you massive props next time


Thats more like it slipper boy ha


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> think ill take a leaf out of ur book m8 cos i chopped mine down at week 9 after flip it was still nice looked rdy to me id say 50% cloudy but im thinking now i may have rushed it abit readying what ur doing and lost a bit of weight over it ill take some photos of mine later


ive done it too many times being impatient and wanting it to be ready more so than it actually being ready i learnt that when u think its done give it another week ive just been and got 5 liters of ripen so im just in week 9 so 1 week of ripen and 1 week of water for the cheese and 10 days ripen and then 10 days water for the ssh will get the ssh to just under 11 weeks hopefully the ssh will be nice then but i found already from week 8 to 9 i can see the difference every couple days can see the buds swelling up


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2015)

my ssh looks ok i flipped 5 weeks ago today but the ice dream dont look as good i cut so much of it 2 weeks into flower but every day i gos in there just so much new growth in there and the buds are as long as my arm but dont seem to be swelling i had to move it cos it was to close to the light as its just under 5ft high lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2015)

Both tents back up and running took me 2 and half hour alltogether on getting quick lol time for a ruby I'm starved man


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ah ffs you'd have cunts waiting for you to start growing again n fucking rob you when you're about to crop.. I'd be paranoid to fuck after I get out not to mind whilst I'm in there lol


can happen in here


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> can happen in here


Any you fuckers come near me and my grow I'm cutting ur bollox off lol


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2015)

yeah some pretend to be ya mate then robs u blind, fuck trust and honour....u want names lol fukin CUNT is the name


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah some pretend to be ya mate then robs u blind, fuck trust and honour....u want names lol fukin CUNT is the name


I say it how it is zeddd, someone fucks me over id be naming them, fuck em. That's the thing in here if named and shamed they lose all trust and shit from others, that's just me tho lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 26, 2015)

Fuck sake the one good thing we had in here was our word and the honesty among us crooks, if cunts are starting to fuck about and try bump and rob ppl then the thread has truly went to shit, never mind the yanks, mods and knobs, Us long time members should stick together and keep the good times rolling !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2015)

Too right mate no need for any a that shit amongst bredbins ta mean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

and newbies wonder why we tell them to gtf. Christ I think half the old members are noobs with new names. Hence no cunt gets a taste. Only a few have my addy for a reason. Like your real friends you count on one hand


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lookin nice man i cant wait to get mine down and get them royals in
> i hate having empty tents me i feel like im commiting a sin lol


been in the tent for few hours having to add extra support some branches was flopping with the weight and just started ripen now i love this part watching them fill out and get ripe


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2015)

do any of ur plants do this after 7 days into flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

that and i cant remember my own name let alone a previous name.


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that and i cant remember my own name let alone a previous name.


Who are you again ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and newbies wonder why we tell them to gtf. Christ I think half the old members are noobs with new names. Hence no cunt gets a taste. Only a few have my addy for a reason. Like your real friends you count on one hand


A lot of old member with new names like myself is because of the fucking yank cunts getting ppl banned coz they can't take the British humor


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2015)

This the same account I started with, the yanks must like me or something, I must say the feelin ain't mutual lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao a moon is a month haha and yeah it was a 5yr sentence i only had to 30 months 12 of them in deerbolt tell u what tho u jodys make me fucking laugh easiest time i done that tbh the lads made it like that


i dun a year in holme house Stockton-on-Tees and it was the best jail ive been to food was outside catering company used to get fried breakfasts bacon sausage beans tomatoes mushroom toast and cereal food was absolutely pukka for jail


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Probably sucks balls over here will ll the travellers and Polish being locked up.
> Can ppl find out what you've been done for inside? I'd be iffy telling ppl if I got caught growing..would rather say drug possession or some shit,wouldn't want scumbags knowing I have grown.


in some jails i have seen peoples charges on there cell card outside door but i think that all changed years ago and the only way people can find out what u done is if you tell them or like me being an unfortunate fooker it might get printed on front page of the news paper


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Any you fuckers come near me and my grow I'm cutting ur bollox off lol


standard procedure fuck up the dirty thieving cunts


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Any you fuckers come near me and my grow, my pitbull will take ur bollox off lol


And failing that, I'll get my Russian on to you!! 


Ive been busy putting the blue in blue rhino! Still another 3 weeks to go! Need to stake them soon.


----------



## indikat (May 26, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Who are you again ?


dafuq r u lol


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

So, took me cat into vets today because he had a burst abscess (another cat had bit him...19 cats means lots of fights) only to find out the poor wee fucker had been walking on a fractured hind leg for the last 3 weeks (seen him limping, but didn't think much of it).....guess who feels like a right cunt right now?? Vet says it's healed, but didn't heal correctly. Poor wee fucker will suffer when he's older.


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2015)

indikat said:


> dafuq r u lol


Whose asking ?..,.Cunt


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And failing that, I'll get my Russian on to you!!
> 
> 
> Ive been busy putting the blue in blue rhino! Still another 3 weeks to go! Need to stake them soon.
> ...


fading a tad early dyt? for three more weeks?, what medium u in


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> So, took me cat into vets today because he had a burst abscess (another cat had bit him...19 cats means lots of fights) only to find out the poor wee fucker had been walking on a fractured hind leg for the last 3 weeks (seen him limping, but didn't think much of it).....guess who feels like a right cunt right now?? Vet says it's healed, but didn't heal correctly. Poor wee fucker will suffer when he's older.


sell him to the local Chinese restaurant?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Whose asking ?..,.Cunt


lmao evenin baz lad. Hows tricks?


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sell him to the local Chinese restaurant?


lol I say this to the boss lady all the time. She's a proper crazy cat lady, so it gets met with a fierce glare.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Who are you again ?


are those my feet?


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol I say this to the boss lady all the time. She's a proper crazy cat lady, so it gets met with a fierce glare.


I love the little fluffy animals but I have been killing rats today, lol torn emotions between ahhh good shot ole boy to ahh poor ratty, lol fukin rollercoaster I tell ya


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck sake the one good thing we had in here was our word and the honesty among us crooks, if cunts are starting to fuck about and try bump and rob ppl then the thread has truly went to shit, never mind the yanks, mods and knobs, Us long time members should stick together and keep the good times rolling !


wtf have i missed now? whos been robbing who?


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I love the little fluffy animals but I have been killing rats today, lol torn emotions between ahhh good shot ole boy to ahh poor ratty, lol fukin rollercoaster I tell ya


I use to feed live rats to me boa constrictor, she loved it, me housemates thought it was wrong. She'd only take live food wasn't interested in the frozen shit bought from the shops.


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

I want another snake now lol such low maintenance pets. I had to get rid of her in 2009 as new landlord wouldn't let me bring her. She was 6 foot when I got rid, so should be 10-12 foot by now. She does tours around schools now cause a local wildlife park had her off me.

I had a few tarantulas back in the day too. Fucking scary beasts, but amazing to watch.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2015)

heres mine m8 how do u think that ice dream looks abit funny to me but the buds are at least 600mm long


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I use to feed live rats to me boa constrictor, she loved it, me housemates thought it was wrong. She'd only take live food wasn't interested in the frozen shit bought from the shops.


Well what do the fuck do these morons think snakes do in the wild? pitch up to maccy `s everytime they get hangry ffs?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> heres mine m8 how do u think that ice dream looks abit funny to me but the buds are at least 600mm long


Well id say so far, on average you are doing better than me on a day to day basis so dont fret too much lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I say it how it is zeddd, someone fucks me over id be naming them, fuck em. That's the thing in here if named and shamed they lose all trust and shit from others, that's just me tho lol


Totally agree, especially in here, don't want any snakes about the place when all we've gots our word in here


----------



## Merlot (May 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well what do the fuck do these morons think snakes do in the wild? pitch up to maccy `s everytime they get hangry ffs?


In the UK it's against the law to live feed unless the snake only takes live food (most imports are live feed only). They were a bit wet behind the ears tbh I didn't last long there lol apparently calling someone a fucking cunt because they stole your milk isn't acceptable amongst the softies of this world.


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2015)

Evening Don, all good my end ta,looking forward to not growing were im living ,& all that spare shed space !,Evening Zedd,hope all's good for you down there ,lay off the "cats in the chinky" chat ! I love a chicken chow mein


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well id say so far, on average you are doing better than me on a day to day basis so dont fret too much lol


lol yeh think im just haven a heat problem but ill put my other fan bk in there in a bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2015)

good lad. I dunno I like growing where I live its less suspect unless you've a warehouse to play with.


----------



## makka (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I love the little fluffy animals but I have been killing rats today, lol torn emotions between ahhh good shot ole boy to ahh poor ratty, lol fukin rollercoaster I tell ya


u been rattin zeddd love that shit me lol gas rifle?


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sell him to the local Chinese restaurant?


fookin ell zedd sell him to the chinese made me fookin larf lad


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good lad. I dunno I like growing where I live its less suspect unless you've a warehouse to play with.


Not so if u live next door to a cod end Don, him & his boy grow & deal on the street outside, boy racers rolling up buying all day,my heart can't take it,he will get us all fucked eventually .


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fading a tad early dyt? for three more weeks?, what medium u in


This lot are in all mix and are fed bio bizz which I find really slow to uptake. They are on max nutes plus blossom builder PK. I find this pheno really slow and run it to 65 days in hydro. Think I have about 18 days left?!?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This lot are in all mix and are fed bio bizz which I find really slow to uptake. They are on max nutes plus blossom builder PK. I find this pheno really slow and run it to 65 days in hydro. Think I have about 18 days left?!?


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> heres mine m8 how do u think that ice dream looks abit funny to me but the buds are at least 600mm long


lookin nice mate but my account fucking about i can only see the thumbnails doesnt load when i try open the image up when you upload images put it as full image bro i think its better.


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This lot are in all mix and are fed bio bizz which I find really slow to uptake. They are on max nutes plus blossom builder PK. I find this pheno really slow and run it to 65 days in hydro. Think I have about 18 days left?!?


fucking all mix i got a bag of this few weeks ago for couple momma plants i was thinking as it has food in it i would only need to give water for few weeks till big enough to take cuts and i could not believe my eyes the shit i found in the soil big piece of brown broken glass big lumps of wood and twiggs i mean loads of big lumps of wood i wont ever be buying this shit again discusting product they must just throw the shit together with what ever lieing about


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Lmfao! Cracks me up every time!  


Thc247 said:


> fucking all mix i got a bag of this few weeks ago for couple momma plants i was thinking as it has food in it i would only need to give water for few weeks till big enough to take cuts and i could not believe my eyes the shit i found in the soil big piece of brown broken glass big lumps of wood and twiggs i mean loads of big lumps of wood i wont ever be buying this shit again discusting product they must just throw the shit together with what ever lieing about


Wow! I found a huge stone in the last bag and have found some big twigs. The thing is, I'm just using soil temporarily plus I have a couple of strains that perform better in it. I like soil for mums though. 

I prefer hydro coz I'm a lazy cow and hate watering the plants. In fact, I hate cutting them too ( unless it's outdoor harvest and last chance to sunbathe for hours all day). I just like selling it and getting my dough and smoking it. 

Gonna play with AC now....


----------



## Thc247 (May 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmfao! Cracks me up every time!
> 
> 
> Wow! I found a huge stone in the last bag and have found some big twigs. The thing is, I'm just using soil temporarily plus I have a couple of strains that perform better in it. I like soil for mums though.
> ...


fair play  i think its bad to pay top price for soil and it comes like that with all that shit in also only ever had insect probs twice in whole time and i reckon they came from biobizz and /or bat special soil


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lookin nice mate but my account fucking about i can only see the thumbnails doesnt load when i try open the image up when you upload images put it as full image bro i think its better.


try this


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> fair play  i think its bad to pay top price for soil and it comes like that with all that shit in also only ever had insect probs twice in whole time and i reckon they came from biobizz and /or bat special soil


I get trade discount so I pay only €10/12 per 50L bag. I don't get trade at all the hydro shops but the biggest one I do. I get given a lot of stuff too. I'm good to them and last time I passed a nice bag of zombie over the counter to one of them. Every time I go in there it stinks of weed and they are all stoned. 

Not sure which soil is best, I used Canna before. Atami is too mixed with coco coir and dries too quickly. My latest thing is putting rock wool cubes into soil with the top part poking out. Seems to work like a snorkel.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 26, 2015)

Have you watched the vid yet young pompey ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 27, 2015)

what video how to be a CUNT ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Not so if u live next door to a cod end Don, him & his boy grow & deal on the street outside, boy racers rolling up buying all day,my heart can't take it,he will get us all fucked eventually .


sound like the kind of numpties who'll get collared pretty quick.

understandable your para, no one needs neighbours like that.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 27, 2015)

yeh man dont know why ppl are like that then wounder how they got caught and why they are banged up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

ego and stupidity. Might as well hoy a sign in the window man. Ok if you've a history and fuck all to lose. Still easier to operate under radar.

I know two dealers with cages built into their hallways. Dicey as fuck even going to the door. Even meeting them outside was nervy affair


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 27, 2015)

morning all, bit tender this morning as went to the pub yesterday for first time in months lol, quick critical kush joint n starting to feel a bit better tho lol, getting a bottle of bacardi on the way home really didnt help lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

i did a few hours in the battle cruiser last night. drinking some unfined hazy beer. belly doesn;t quite feel 100% today. was out cold by ten and wide awake with the birds at 4.


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ego and stupidity. Might as well hoy a sign in the window man. Ok if you've a history and fuck all to lose. Still easier to operate under radar.
> 
> I know two dealers with cages built into their hallways. Dicey as fuck even going to the door. Even meeting them outside was nervy affair


only a matter of time really n thats mad that wi cages one of my old pals has a cage on his front door and police busted his house they came crashing through the windows man i fucking shit my self i was only their buying a q lmao but he sold b and w too tho.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

Agoras alive!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

aye makka, there was a few times I rang him n he'd managed to lock himself in between the front door and the cage. eventually the plod nicked him on his doorstep. he was a bit crackers like. stashing shit in morrisons toilets in the ceiling tiles lol


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye makka, there was a few times I rang him n he'd managed to lock himself in between the front door and the cage. eventually the plod nicked him on his doorstep. he was a bit crackers like. stashing shit in morrisons toilets in the ceiling tiles lol


lmfao now that is paranoia when ya stashing in morrys toilet lol
in the end the fire department made him take it down saying it was a fire hazard haha 
more like police didnt like it


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

I'd a dealer back in the day that would operate from the woods was funny stuff watching him weigh up deals in the rain haha hed always get raided n they'd never find anything haha


----------



## irish4:20 (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd a dealer back in the day that would operate from the woods was funny stuff watching him weigh up deals in the rain haha hed always get raided n they'd never find anything haha


Did he hav a lil tent in the woods ??


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd a dealer back in the day that would operate from the woods was funny stuff watching him weigh up deals in the rain haha hed always get raided n they'd never find anything haha


lol thats going the extra mile init haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Did he hav a lil tent in the woods ??


No but there was a lad that lived down the woods in a shite tent haha was fucking mental use to think he was gonna marry avril lavine haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

makka said:


> lol thats going the extra mile init haha


It worked man n the shades (Irish slang for garda) knew but couldn't prove shite...till he got lazy n started carrying everything on him cut into deals about the place.


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

u wanna z lmao


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

some people are mad arnt they 
stash the weight carry the persy thats what i always done


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

my pal buried a load a money once in woods n got sent down when he got out it had turned to mush hah


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

If I was known to the garda I'd have others carry for me n pay em in smoke.. Simples!
.It's always everyone's fucking ego that gets em done like people going for a smoke at a mates n they bring all their smoke with em! I bring a disposable pipe n enough for a few blunts n all so when I'm stoned out my box n have to head home I don't have shit on me to be paranoid about.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

makka said:


> my pal buried a load a money once in woods n got sent down when he got out it had turned to mush hah


Fucking bless lol give him a few mbbs next time..what a fucking liberty haha


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

yeah i know a few who let others carry for a small price


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 27, 2015)

well that's the graft done for another day, time for a fat blunt of mixed exo and psycho.
I'm loving this new job only work 9am till 2pm 4 days a week.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 27, 2015)

makka said:


> my pal buried a load a money once in woods n got sent down when he got out it had turned to mush hah


I buried a load in me missus once it turnd to mush to  ha


----------



## Thc247 (May 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I buried a load in me missus once it turnd to mush to  ha


lol funny mate
i always thought money was waterproof ive had notes go through the washing machine before now and they came out fine because Most banknotes are _made_ from cotton paper The cotton is sometimes mixed with linen, abaca, or other textile fibres didnt think it would of gone to mush being buried in dirt and especially not buried in ya missus irish lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> well that's the graft done for another day, time for a fat blunt of mixed exo and psycho.
> I'm loving this new job only work 9am till 2pm 4 days a week.


those hours sound good to me too not too earlie start and earlie finnish those are nice shifts for the summer time finnish earlie to enjoy the weather


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck me ,its gone down hill in here since Ice left


i havent left im on a county court injunction to not do or posses or even hang around wit nafarieous types or get them to do anything or fukall so its easir if i stay away for 2 yrs.
o and 2.8ki gotta fork out to housing/courts. wankers.
so sat putting wieght on playing destiny on me ps4. getting a right keg i tell ye

laterz

not to mention the identical twin boys wer expecting, se being induced mid august


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2015)

how do ic3? Keeping reet? There's no nefarious activity allowed on here potroast said so!

you know owt about jailbreaking phones. Windows to android?

bazoomer and ice in one day. Well have that wreckhead sambo here next.


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lol funny mate
> i always thought money was waterproof ive had notes go through the washing machine before now and they came out fine because Most banknotes are _made_ from cotton paper The cotton is sometimes mixed with linen, abaca, or other textile fibres didnt think it would of gone to mush being buried in dirt and especially not buried in ya missus irish lol


lol it the bag was sopping and when he tried to get it into bits it just ripped to bits and was full of muddy water mushy shit


----------



## Thc247 (May 27, 2015)

makka said:


> lol it the bag was sopping and when he tried to get it into bits it just ripped to bits and was full of muddy water mushy shit


oh dear would be gutted the money was still useable thou ye ? just the bag was all soggy over the money mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 27, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i havent left im on a county court injunction to not do or posses or even hang around wit nafarieous types or get them to do anything or fukall so its easir if i stay away for 2 yrs.
> o and 2.8ki gotta fork out to housing/courts. wankers.
> so sat putting wieght on playing destiny on me ps4. getting a right keg i tell ye
> 
> ...


congrats mate, you going for a full football team then? lol


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> oh dear would be gutted the money was still useable thou ye ? just the bag was all soggy over the money mate


some of it the was only 3g some of it ripped bad when tried to pull it apart the rest was like stained like dirty money when it dried lol it was in a asda bag


----------



## Thc247 (May 27, 2015)

makka said:


> some of it the was only 3g some of it ripped bad when tried to pull it apart the rest was like stained like dirty money when it dried lol it was in a asda bag


only 3g how can u say only 3 g's that is alot of money bro a 10 a i would say only a tenner but 3 grand i would be pissed


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

Lol just noticed the bonzaseeds banner...Never buying from them haha


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> only 3g how can u say only 3 g's that is alot of money bro a 10 a i would say only a tenner but 3 grand i would be pissed


lol yeah true that a lot to me too haha he was a shotta so he made plenty tbh he use to rent cars for a grand for weekend n shit like that i use to say he was stupid flashing it like that and distanced my self from him about a year after that he got a 6 stretch


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lol just noticed the bonzaseeds banner...Never buying from them haha


lmao oh yeah he must of seen when we was onabout it and gavee him an idea haha


----------



## makka (May 27, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i havent left im on a county court injunction to not do or posses or even hang around wit nafarieous types or get them to do anything or fukall so its easir if i stay away for 2 yrs.
> o and 2.8ki gotta fork out to housing/courts. wankers.
> so sat putting wieght on playing destiny on me ps4. getting a right keg i tell ye
> 
> ...


congrats mate got twins mi self boy n girl 7 handfuls lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 27, 2015)

@LAX hit me up wen up on


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2015)

I know I said no pics till buds but fuck it just been an took all lowers off and strung em up so got snap happy


----------



## irish4:20 (May 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I know I said no pics till buds but fuck it just been an took all lowers off and strung em up so got snap happy View attachment 3428320


Lookin tidy man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2015)

Sound geez keeping on top of this lot now its easy to let shit slip


----------



## ghb (May 27, 2015)

nice way to fill a tent lad. gonna go and chop some of mine tonight when it goes a bit darker lol. gonna be nice to cut something down, been buying weed for ages it's crippled me lol. we need a bud bank


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2015)

And they say money don't grow on trees haha....wank buying it ain't it I'm hoping I don't fall short this time lol it gonna be a close one...what u chopping? Pit or el gringooooooo


----------



## ghb (May 27, 2015)

i'll prob chop all the flopped buds from the big blue pit, save the good stuff for when i can get a bit of time in the day lol.
funny sneaking around the grow house at stupid oclock.

what you smoking? i've got an oz of mixed shite and some other purple shite my mate grew, need some kush lash


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2015)

Lol tryna be quiet but making more noise than u would if you just strolled round all casual like....I'm smoking on psycho zlh and Jakes dream #2 mate got a fair bit of wax left too..oh I've a few little bits of exo and psy x zlh too spoilt I guess lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2015)

Had a lad send me these today can't wait to crack some he sorted me out good


----------



## ghb (May 27, 2015)

they home made s1 or the real deal?

gonna have a nice little selection myself in a cpl weeks, can't wait. think i'll get some new jars for long term storage.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2015)

Some the hog and mako haze are real deal the others s1's mate...get kilner jars they're bostin


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 27, 2015)

makka said:


> lol thats going the extra mile init haha


When I was 16/17 I had my CBT and worked for Pizza Hut delivery. I wasn't just dropping off pizzas though!






And I'm not talking Haagen Daz either!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @LAX hit me up wen up on


What lol up on what?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2015)

just imagine back in the day 20 notes for a henry/pizza and tub of ice cream. Be about 50 quid now probably just for the 8th lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Well, not tents, exactly. Roughly nine feet high with sloping roofs and curved skylights, the structures are called Exos, and they look more like something you’d blast off into space with.

http://www.fastcompany.com/3042416/hotel-30


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

Morning fuckers, I'm sat outside the court waiting to head in for my pleading diet today, I'm sticking to my not guilty so I know it's gonna go to trial !


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 28, 2015)

good luck dude


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

Couple lemon skunk


Pompeygrow said:


> good luck dude


x2


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> good luck dude


Cheers mate, I'm still fucking waiting to be called in !


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning fuckers, I'm sat outside the court waiting to head in for my pleading diet today, I'm sticking to my not guilty so I know it's gonna go to trial !


Whats all that to do with then? the time they stole ya grinder off ya at home etc?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 28, 2015)

i drove from the hampshire to bangar north wales once for a day in court wanted me there at 9am left my house at 3am got there for 8 went in spoons for a brecky and they had me sitting around in court all day till 4pm then i had to drive home i was falling asleep at the wheel and the cunts wouldnt transfare it to where i lived


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)

Jaysus hulks you've had some shit luck, hopefully you'll be let off.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)

Loool, fucking grass city man half my orders sent from America n it landed before my Dutch half so I've to wait on my fucking bong n nail to get started..dammit!!


----------



## irish4:20 (May 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What lol up on what?


Cant fckn remember now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

Yeh hope all.goes well for ya hulk sure it will geez


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Cant fckn remember now


Looool


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i drove from the hampshire to bangar north wales once for a day in court wanted me there at 9am left my house at 3am got there for 8 went in spoons for a brecky and they had me sitting around in court all day till 4pm then i had to drive home i was falling asleep at the wheel and the cunts wouldnt transfare it to where i lived


once i was in mags for fines 800 quiders i got their at half 9 when courts start went in at bout half 11 and they ordered me to sit at back of court till it closes and they would squash my fine i was a happy customer to say the least


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

Ribena no it's not about that mate I got a fine for that a couple months ago,
This is about a malicious allegation of assault that was made against me by my mum, it's complete bullshit and they have no evidence but still want to take me to trial,
They just postponed it today so I've to go back in 3 weeks.


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ribena no it's not about that mate I got a fine for that a couple months ago,
> This is about a malicious allegation of assault that was made against me by my mum, it's complete bullshit and they have no evidence but still want to take me to trial,
> They just postponed it today so I've to go back in 3 weeks.


piss takers cps arnt they as long as ya mam wont stand up in court at trial u will "guaranteed" get a dismissal as long as their is no other evidence ive got away a few times like this


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

makka said:


> piss takers cps arnt they as long as ya mam wont stand up in court at trial u will "guaranteed" get a dismissal as long as their is no other evidence ive got away a few times like this


My mum refused to make an official statement but coz she has made out I assaulted my kids they are using the kids as witnesses, social services have investigated and said my kids are well looked after and they have no concerns we don't even need to see the social anymore, it's just the court that's keeping the shit going, it's starting to get to me as I've had to cancel a holiday and everything coz of it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)

Jesus the one time you deserve a holiday n you're cancelling it haha.. All your tax monies well spent as always


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My mum refused to make an official statement but coz she has made out I assaulted my kids they are using the kids as witnesses, social services have investigated and said my kids are well looked after and they have no concerns we don't even need to see the social anymore, it's just the court that's keeping the shit going, it's starting to get to me as I've had to cancel a holiday and everything coz of it.


fuck me i feel for ya mate its joke how cps get to continue on with no evidence it never used to be like that if the complainant withdraw accusation cps would drop but now they can procede on their own the fuckers obvs u should be ok especially with ss on ya side n giving ok i hate how they get to fuck with peoples family it enrages me tbh well good look man anyway if its any conselation ive had similar setups dismissed due to lack of evidence n only hear say
you just gotta ride it out ive had deals and dismissals on the day of the trial before now in the past they just try and make u sweat u wouldnt believe how many people go not guilty then throw guiltys in on the day of the trial and they know it the cunts even when they no evidence


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I know I said no pics till buds but fuck it just been an took all lowers off and strung em up so got snap happy View attachment 3428320


easy ghetto how many plants u got there mate and what size pots looks nice in there all looking in order i gotta start and put stakes in infuture before i actually need them spent ages in tent yesterday adding extra support also my new loupe come was only a cheap one 60x with a light on it well i had a good look at the plants yesterday the ssh is clear the royal is mostly milky but still some clear loupe was only 3 quid and it is loads better than the expensive loupe i got last time


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

oh yea @Ghettogrower187 did u manage to sort that mate ?


----------



## medicropper07 (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3428662
> Well, not tents, exactly. Roughly nine feet high with sloping roofs and curved skylights, the structures are called Exos, and they look more like something you’d blast off into space with.
> 
> http://www.fastcompany.com/3042416/hotel-30



Abe tents are for noobs and amateurs 

This time next year some of these lads will be with the team doing warehouse's


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Abe tents are for noobs and amateurs
> 
> This time next year some of these lads will be with the team doing warehouse's


you are really a fookin goon tents are for amatures ok if thats what u say and even if i was doing ware houses i would still use tents open rooms are for noobs mate tents give you better security better conditions i would never go back to open rooms again you need to sort your fucking head out you aint even showed any pics of any plants your just a moron who must have low self esteem and get a boost from trolling and imagining you grow plants and no anything yourself when all you are doing is proving to everyone that you really are clueless and no fuck shit diddly squat prick


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

and he wonders why he gets jogged on and blanked


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Abe tents are for noobs and amateurs
> 
> This time next year some of these lads will be with the team doing warehouse's


You gotta be Bumshine


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

well after a shitty day wasted in court i ended up going into th town centre, where i stumbled across a wee shop that was closing down and had everythingg half price or less,
i picked up this little belter of a glass ice bong for £10, just gave it a blast there to make sure it worked properly lol.


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> well after a shitty day wasted in court i ended up going into th town centre, where i stumbled across a wee shop that was closing down and had everythingg half price or less,
> i picked up this little belter of a glass ice bong for £10, just gave it a blast there to make sure it worked properly lol.
> 
> View attachment 3428851 View attachment 3428852 View attachment 3428853


looks nice there mate how much was that at half price and lol had to have a blast there and then to test it worked haaa bet the bloke in shop was shocked at u lighting up a bong


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> looks nice there mate how much was that at half price and lol had to have a blast there and then to test it worked haaa bet the bloke in shop was shocked at u lighting up a bong


it was less than half price mate, it was meant to be 25 quid but i got it for 10


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

nice piece of glassware for the price got a bargain


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

anyone had this before out of all the plants in tent one pot out the lot seems like its stopped drinking water wen t in other day to feed and all the pots was dry apart from one that the soil was still wet so i watered that one less than the others but today again all of them dry apart from the one again plant looks fine in every way just seems a bit strange


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> it was less than half price mate, it was meant to be 25 quid but i got it for 10


win win that mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

@ THC bet the roots on that plant ain't as packed as the others....aye relax either him or buttfuck? Complete and utter cock gobbler


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

What a fucking shity day, my best mate had court today as well over in Glasgow and I've just got the call to tell me he got a 5 month sentence for failure to comply with a community service order, The cps up here are a bunch of cunts !! 
There goes one of my grow spaces !


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> @ THC bet the roots on that plant ain't as packed as the others....aye relax either him or buttfuck? Complete and utter cock gobbler


its been going the same as others thou untill now 9 1/2 week flower same strain as another 7 all from same mother rooted and potted up at same time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

Ahhh that's no good man id like to get a little lock up somewhere don't know where like but would be handy...just the risk of getting robbed or spyd on


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its been going the same as others thou untill now 9 1/2 week flower same strain as another 7 all from same mother rooted and potted up at same time


just a guess but would a lockouot cause that? shock the plant?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

Thc247 post: 11629021 said:


> its been going the same as others thou untill now 9 1/2 week flower same strain as another 7 all from same mother rooted and potted up at same time


My guess is root system mate when u chop em I bet that plants root system ain't as packed as the others I've had it happen to a few they're treated exactly the same just happens now and again like there's always that one that's a bit bigger and drinks that bit more


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

prob mate but how can 1 be doing this and all the others ok and its one of the cheese if that was locked out sure ly the others would be too same strain same momma same feed regime etc


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

it probz is what ghetts saying i wouldnt worry tho as the nearly finished anyway


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My guess is root system mate when u chop em I bet that plants root system ain't as packed as the others I've had it happen to a few they're treated exactly the same just happens now and again like there's always that one that's a bit bigger and drinks that bit more


we will see mate hope its not root probs hopefully it will be ok i moved the plant to the back of the tent now seeing if it was because this one was nearest to the opening in tent just a stab in the dark thou


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

God knows mate just one of them things lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

At nearly 10 week I wouldn't worry mate I'm imagining the root system just isn't as big non problem it just doesn't need as much or its finishing faster ? It'll be sound lol


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

lol im like that tho have to know the why with everything


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> At nearly 10 week I wouldn't worry mate I'm imagining the root system just isn't as big non problem it just doesn't need as much or its finishing faster ? It'll be sound lol


nice one mate and yh not that worried as its almost finnished but seemed a bit weird had this in the past but i was running seeds then so made sence that 1 didnt need the same as others


----------



## lovesit (May 28, 2015)

Hiya guys,

Posted this in a few other threads but to no avail so thought I would ask my UK buddy's and see if anyone knows what's up. I'm by no means attempting to hijack the thread, just I know it's busy and it will be seen!

Have I got stem rot?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2015)

You certainly have


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2015)

kill it, chop it, bin it! and go back to buying 20 bags from jerome. YOU MUG!

can't grow a weed LOL


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

Lol sounds like u could do with a dab G haha I've not had any all day just had 2 and feel smashed


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2015)

ghb said:


> kill it, chop it, bin it! and go back to buying 20 bags from jerome. YOU MUG!
> 
> can't grow a weed LOL


You just in a naturally happy mood today or have you 2 met already? lmao


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2015)

having a ripped raw with some shitty cheese in, then a bath for the first time this week 

a dab would be lovely, id prolly drown in the bath tho

this isn't the noobs ask here thread is it now, no time for helping cunts who can't grow a pot plant.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

Hey ribber the blue meanies getting all grown up now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

It'd be one chilled out bath session that's for sure you'd end up giggling at shampoo bottles or somethin haha


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

nice pic tho never seen it as bad as that, poor fella, whats got into u G? ffs new thread troll?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2015)

I've never seen stem rot I don't think anyway lol....just had cold.ham boiled eggs chips n beans fookin bostin man time for a refreshment and a few dabs


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 28, 2015)

Fuck me Hulk, first u abuse ya Ma, then beat ya kids !.......what a cunt


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 28, 2015)

Evening Zedd, my garden stinks so much out the back of sickly sweet wysteria , u can't even smell next door all chuffing on J's in there garden .


----------



## lovesit (May 28, 2015)

ghb said:


> having a ripped raw with some shitty cheese in, then a bath for the first time this week
> 
> a dab would be lovely, id prolly drown in the bath tho
> 
> this isn't the noobs ask here thread is it now, no time for helping cunts who can't grow a pot plant.


Hey, fuck you buddy


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening Zedd, my garden stinks so much out the back of sickly sweet wysteria , u can't even smell next door all chuffing on J's in there garden .


man your situation is beyond surreal, dunno what to say about a grower selling shots from his grow, which is next to your grow. shits fuked up man


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> Hey, fuck you buddy


man, im seriously interested in plant diseases, can u tell us what the set up was for your plants pH nutes etc enviro and mebbe someone can help


----------



## lovesit (May 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man, im seriously interested in plant diseases, can u tell us what the set up was for your plants pH nutes etc enviro and mebbe someone can help


I'll post it in the appropriate thread, wouldn't like to upset any other members of this friendly community.


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> I'll post it in the appropriate thread, wouldn't like to upset any other members of this friendly community.


link it here


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck me Hulk, first u abuse ya Ma, then beat ya kids !.......what a cunt


Yep that's me mate, the incredible cunt ! 
You wouldn't believe half the shit my mum has done to try fuck mine and my wife's life up its like some shit from a film. 
We now have an interdict against her after this bullshit with the kids.


----------



## Merlot (May 28, 2015)

Stem rot is new t me....must have watered it every other hour lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man, im seriously interested in plant diseases, can u tell us what the set up was for your plants pH nutes etc enviro and mebbe someone can help


I heard your also a big fan of fungal diseases zeddd is that not right


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

yeah those fun gals got some diseses man


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

you lot made me laugh my tits off at this 


WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck me Hulk, first u abuse ya Ma, then beat ya kids !.......what a cunt


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man, im seriously interested in plant diseases, can u tell us what the set up was for your plants pH nutes etc enviro and mebbe someone can help


he's cultivating bacteria not cannabis he is in the wrong thread


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

those little plants have been abused and possibly sexually assaulted to get those results


----------



## Merlot (May 28, 2015)

He loved his plant a little too much aye....kinky fucker


----------



## lovesit (May 28, 2015)

For you're amusement


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> For you're amusement View attachment 3429037View attachment 3429038


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

thanks for sharing man brttr luck next grow


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening Zedd, my garden stinks so much out the back of sickly sweet wysteria , u can't even smell next door all chuffing on J's in there garden .


that sounds hot i wouldnt be able to deal with that smelling there spliffs thinking mine might be leaking and playing with fire if one day they not got weed and smell yours


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

I think he needs dons lucky heather


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2015)

That does appear to be pythium, which is the fungus that causes what we call damping off.


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thanks for sharing man brttr luck next grow


lol x2 i think he needs it


----------



## Thc247 (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> For you're amusement View attachment 3429037View attachment 3429038


bahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllll ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lovesit (May 28, 2015)

Thanks m


zeddd said:


> thanks for sharing man brttr luck next grow


thanks man, one of a few so the abuse shall continue!


----------



## makka (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> Thanks m
> 
> thanks man, one of a few so the abuse shall continue!View attachment 3429054


really bad that make sure you scrub all ya stuff down before starting again


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

its an opportunistic infection due to stress due to poor enviro, pH and nute regime, the problem is the set up imo


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> That does appear to be pythium, which is the fungus that causes what we call damping off.


Keepin a watchful eye as usual, you love it lol


----------



## lovesit (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info lads, I'm a fucking noob! Gotta love the banter though. Seem to have lost the touch after a brief stint away


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

@potroast


----------



## Merlot (May 28, 2015)

rollitup said:


> That does appear to be pythium, which is the fungus that causes what we call damping off.


Jesus lives!!!

Why do all your worshipers touch wee boys??


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> Thanks m
> 
> thanks man, one of a few so the abuse shall continue!View attachment 3429054


just start again and ask in here eventually u will get sound advice and I will help if I can remember a fuking thing after the amount of wine ive had andzlh on the cano, but you have taught us tonite so struggle on its worth it in the end


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2015)

Off the topic lol, anybody know wht it's like getting smoke in Egypt? I've a m8 goina and he loves his smoke and doesn't know if he can survive 2 weeks without lol


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Off the topic lol, anybody know wht it's like getting smoke in Egypt? I've a m8 goina and he loves his smoke and doesn't know if he can survive 2 weeks without lol


it took me 20 mins to score in that dump but u gotta drink tea and chat shit to sand nigs fer a bit to make it all smoothe


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

did they show you their camels toes


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> it took me 20 mins to score in that dump but u gotta drink tea and chat shit to sand nigs fer a bit to make it all smoothe


20mims? tell me where he says lol, this cunt can chat for hours


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)

lovesit said:


> Thanks for the info lads, I'm a fucking noob! Gotta love the banter though. Seem to have lost the touch after a brief stint away


You're a member since 2010...


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (May 29, 2015)

Mornin all and happy fckn friday


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 29, 2015)

Morning all....


----------



## ghb (May 29, 2015)

morning folks.

yeah conked out in the bath, woke up wrinkly as baz's sack.

pissing down today so about to go and get wet again, have a nice day!.

chopped a few nugs for myself the other night so i'm hoping i can have some of my own smoke next week, good times. gringo is looking sweet, i'd recommend it without even smoking it lol


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

morning

I got a plant that's pushing out a shit load of leaves, but the stems don't seem to be growing? 1 inch stem with 3 sets of leaves on it? She's more bush then a hippy chick. She also putting out a nice aroma, as are a couple of others.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2015)

thursday is the new friday! consequently i'm hanging to fuck here. think i'm gonna demolish a spoons brekkie afore graft. brains bouncing man ffs.

also it seems virgin have blocked RIU wtf?!


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

Internet policing is getting worse. The UK is turning into a commie state.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2015)

its a joke man. I might as well just delete chrome n stick with tor.

wonder what flagged riu after all these years


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thursday is the new friday! consequently i'm hanging to fuck here. think i'm gonna demolish a spoons brekkie afore graft. brains bouncing man ffs.
> 
> also it seems virgin have blocked RIU wtf?!


im on virgin n i can get on ok, or are you on about on your mobile?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

morning all would i see much benefit if i got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-LED-Grow-Light-IR-Full-Spectrum-Panel-For-Medical-Flower-Plants-/251602597814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a94aef7b6 and use it with my hps?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning all would i see much benefit if i got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-LED-Grow-Light-IR-Full-Spectrum-Panel-For-Medical-Flower-Plants-/251602597814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a94aef7b6 and use it with my hps?


There only the 3w ones i tink ya need the 5w ones


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

ah ok m8 i got a bit lazy on this crop didnt train them every well or cut the bottom shit off so i got loads of pop corn and only 3 tops insted of the 6 i had last time lesson learnt lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning all would i see much benefit if i got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300W-LED-Grow-Light-IR-Full-Spectrum-Panel-For-Medical-Flower-Plants-/251602597814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a94aef7b6 and use it with my hps?


those design of LED burn thru diodes like no tomorrow, if your looking for a cheap but decent LED look up the VIPAR 5W on ebay, this kind of design are the newer lights from them
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIPAR-5W-LED-300W-LED-Grow-Light-High-Power-Spectrum-Veg-Flower-Plant-Panel-Lamp-/171212914326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27dd15be96


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

ah ok cool ive just fcome across this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Newest-HydroMASTER-600W-LED-Grow-Light-5W-Full-Spectrum-Lamp-Veg-Flower-Bloom/171748630144?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=6824f6f20b5c4956992d5d7b7949f473&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=ag&sd=181712601049&rt=nc any good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> im on virgin n i can get on ok, or are you on about on your mobile?


nah it's fine on my mobile connection out the house but the network inside is blocking it. weird yours is fine.


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

virgin is allowing me to view riu i had my mobile block it in the past and had to confirm my age with credit card and then all was fine you need a hide ip prog


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah it's fine on my mobile connection out the house but the network inside is blocking it. weird yours is fine.


its from germany and not japan / china so could / should be ok i would like to know too as like the look of these


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

oh dear spoke to soon Country/Region of Manufacture: China


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

for them who play fifa u seem what 16 has in it


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> for them who play fifa u seem what 16 has in it


yea man womens national teams thats a first mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

well its that time again time to feed the sluts 
lets have a ganger with the loupe see whats happening ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

yeh man some of the girls are real good tho and they pulled 50k fans for a friendly with the germans


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Work done for another day and the sun is shining, think I'll get my back garden tidied up and cut the grass, such an interesting life I live !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2015)

lol I was at my folks house the other week n my dad was like son have a look at this women's game i recorded on sky, the quality is really good. after 5 mins of watching I was like dad wtf you on about they're dog egg. then i realised they were pretty fit.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

lol i did mine yesturday


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Work done for another day and the sun is shining, think I'll get my back garden tidied up and cut the grass, such an interesting life I live !


at least the sun is shining for u its pissing it down ea


----------



## makka (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> at least the sun is shining for u its pissing it down ea


same its poo


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

fookin ell admin must of taken it to heart what we was saying about no ads on the site he has filled it up with fake ads lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> fookin ell admin must of taken it to heart what we was saying about no ads on the site he has filled it up with fake ads lol


Yeah n it's all shite, anyone reading this n interested in growing DO NOT BUY ANY OF THAT JUNK!!


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah n it's all shite, anyone reading this n interested in growing DO NOT BUY ANY OF THAT JUNK!!


i should of added that in my origional message i bet they have put all the ads on for free just because we was takin piss havnt seen 1 decent add thou


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

ads? 

Firefox + adblockplus = win


----------



## medicropper07 (May 29, 2015)

Weed + alcohol = win


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Medicropper07 + ignore button = ultimate win !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

Medicropper aka Roy cropper ÷ big fuck off machete = happy UK forum


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Medicopper + the underside of a bus = one happy Bruce Banner !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

And he's using a master Gardner's name he's a cunt lol


----------



## medicropper07 (May 29, 2015)

At least the hulk hasn't reported me


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> At least the hulk hasn't reported me


Reported ya dickish cunt !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

I'd report ya if I could be arsed to waste a few clicks on ya but u ain't worth that ye maggot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

Dickish cunt lool


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

well lads weeds out for me im on the gash


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dickish cunt lool


Lol it was that or cuntish dick


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

for those that dont know gash = hash


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

I don't mind a bit of hash so long as its good quality like


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> well lads weeds out for me im on the gash


I'm on the beers tonight. Along with a lot of bong and joints of psycho and exo, once I've had me fill I'll get in about the wife's gash as well, 
Get it right up ye lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

the weed is that fucked wen i owt myself robbed rush dried or no cure


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> for those that dont know gash = hash


Council dope, camel shit, diesel, asda bags, sand and a cpl Tyres for good measure lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> the weed is that fucked wen i owt myself robbed rush dried or no cure


Where roughly u from thc?


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Council dope, camel shit, diesel, asda bags, sand and a cpl Tyres for good measure lmao


actually dun nice mate clean soft squidgy black


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Where roughly u from thc?


midlands


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> actually dun nice mate clean soft squidgy black


Good man, I won't smoke hash unless it's high quality, either home made or in the dam,


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> midlands


Lol that's narrows it down, I'm up in Glasgow mate, Pm me ur email and I'll speak to u there,


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

i aint had any for a while but this shit is clean and soft squidgy roll it out to fuck a eighth lasts me 5 days


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

and i can burn a q in a day no bovva


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i aint had any for a while but this shit is clean and soft squidgy roll it out to fuck a eighth lasts me 5 days


Fuckin hell man and 8th of hash or weed would last me part of a day maybe a full day if I'm working


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lol that's narrows it down, I'm up in Glasgow mate, Pm me ur email and I'll speak to u there,


sorry mate dont like to b any more specific on the tinterweb


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuckin hell man and 8th of hash or weed would last me part of a day maybe a full day if I'm working


i can do a q of skunk a dayy i think because its not so appealing i only roll when in need and because it rolls out so good it lasts ages


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

Yeh I can blaze a fair bit a day Ihave tto tel me self no now and again and have a dab instead lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I can blaze a fair bit a day Ihave tto tel me self no now and again and have a dab instead lol


i need to get on these dabs


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

all about villa tomorow in the final thou cost a whack to b there worth going without ched for 2 days could b a day to remember


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

nowt wrong with a bit of squidgy black. Roll the shit into a sausage then wrap a rizla around it


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> nowt wrong with a bit of squidgy black. Roll the shit into a sausage then wrap a rizla around it


thats the one long sausage strips


----------



## makka (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i need to get on these dabs


lol been thinking that mi self been checking e thc juice lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i need to get on these dabs


U do!


----------



## makka (May 29, 2015)

tell u what i not seen for a while pollen hash u didnt even need to burn it and it was yellow propa nice it tasted to


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U do!


any links to give me better idea how to get the extract lads


----------



## makka (May 29, 2015)

dis shit


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

makka said:


> tell u what i not seen for a while pollen hash u didnt even need to burn it and it was yellow propa nice it tasted to


fire


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

makka said:


> dis shit


think its like a washing machine that makes that might be wrong thou


----------



## makka (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> any links to give me better idea how to get the extract lads


give the rosin tech a blast to try it u only need hair straighteners lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> any links to give me better idea how to get the extract lads


always end up throwing trim and shitty buds


----------



## makka (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> think its like a washing machine that makes that might be wrong thou


is it? never knew i thought it was just like clean compressed kief or somat? i dont know lol


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats the one long sausage strips


Yup. Not the best high in the world, but it gets you there.


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yup. Not the best high in the world, but it gets you there.


does the job wen ur a tight git who dont want to lign little dik eds pockets with weed thats either robbed or rushed or not cured


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

The washing machine is for making bubble hash, speak to ghetto he has/had one to make it.


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

he fearful of you granny stabbers for sure


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

Yeh them washing machines.save some work I've mine for sale  u only.need to spin for a few mins max tho...I'm all about the bho game I'll get stuck into making ice wax when I get bored of bho


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2015)

Good evening ,A question for the "Magnus Pike's" out there, if I connect 2 ,240ltr bins together at the bottom with a 3\4" pipe, will they drain & fill the same ? Should I put drain pump in 1 bin & fill in other ? Don't want one bin overflowing when its draining pots ,I'm on about the alien flood & drain by the way, sorry


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

actually hulk thc didn't answer my call x3 the other nite too, maybe he Is th po


bazoomer said:


> Good evening ,A question for the "Magnus Pike's" out there, if I connect 2 ,240ltr bins together at the bottom with a 3\4" pipe, will they drain & fill the same ? Should I put drain pump in 1 bin & fill in other ? Don't want one bin overflowing when its draining pots ,I'm on about the alien flood & drain by the way, sorry


they will fill and drain in twice the time with the same pump


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

cant find my 5 gal bubble bags got a freezer full of trim gonna get some ghetto hair straiteners for my corn rows and roisin tech some kief, then hit a few nails of shatter, anyone seen them fukin bags?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2015)

That rosins suppose to be nice man u need bud to make it tho don't think u can use trim? I've a set if 5 gal bags I've burnt a fucking hole on the 73 bag tho

Just worked out what corn rows means lool I'm stoned as usual


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 29, 2015)

I'm not sure i understand Z, I have the fill pump in the bin , going from bin to brain pot, & drain pump in brain pot , going back to bin , I'm just having an Xtra bin, sorry , I'm melting


----------



## Mastergrow (May 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm not sure i understand Z, I have the fill pump in the bin , going from bin to brain pot, & drain pump in brain pot , going back to bin , I'm just having an Xtra bin, sorry , I'm melting


Just connect the 2 bins at the bottom like u said, they will fill and drain the same


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

I'm gonna make some ISO hash tomorrow and do a dry sift as well for some kief, Got a few oz of trim so will use half for each, 
I considered getting the bho making kit but it was £10 for a bottle of isopropyl and £50 for the bho kit, I'm a tight fucker so the ISO won !


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

evening MG how u tonight mate?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2015)

hows it going boys girls and cunts just spent 2 hours in the tent tieing up the plants and i now have light going though because it was like i never had a light on at the bottom lol


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That rosins suppose to be nice man u need bud to make it tho don't think u can use trim? I've a set if 5 gal bags I've burnt a fucking hole on the 73 bag tho
> 
> Just worked out what corn rows means lool I'm stoned as usual


nah bruv roisin the kief a la vid


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2015)

makka said:


> dis shit


Aww man we use to get that back in the day, it crumbles to dust was sweet but you'd end up using alot


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm not sure i understand Z, I have the fill pump in the bin , going from bin to brain pot, & drain pump in brain pot , going back to bin , I'm just having an Xtra bin, sorry , I'm melting


soz man too ask mastergrower


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man we use to get that back in the day, it crumbles to dust was sweet but you'd end up using alot


lol trying to make out its ice hash cos its on a washer looool, its not fukin bubble lemme tell u


----------



## Mastergrow (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> evening MG how u tonight mate?


Good m8, sitting in just blasting joints with a few beer. I'll get a look at them things tomoro m8 but probly be next weekend, I'll keep ye posted


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol trying to make out its ice hash cos its on a washer looool, its not fukin bubble lemme tell u


? Lol dunno what ur talking about Willis haha that hash in said pictures crumbly to fook that's what I'm making out...Wed only ever get that hash,paki n soap bar then later zerozero at extortionate prices


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ? Lol dunno what ur talking about Willis haha that hash in said pictures crumbly to fook that's what I'm making out...Wed only ever get that hash,paki n soap bar then later zerozero at extortionate prices


lool different strokes for different folks


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

ha i remember when I use to buy an oz of soapbar for 50 quid. Use to get all kinds of shit in it, from carrier bags to fucking chunks of plastic.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lool different strokes for different folks


Well played lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Council dope, camel shit, diesel, asda bags, sand and a cpl Tyres for good measure lmao





Merlot said:


> ha i remember when I use to buy an oz of soapbar for 50 quid. Use to get all kinds of shit in it, from carrier bags to fucking chunks of plastic.


Please refer to my previous post !


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Good m8, sitting in just blasting joints with a few beer. I'll get a look at them things tomoro m8 but probly be next weekend, I'll keep ye posted


Good stuff mate nxt week is kl. 
that all ok for u mate? Like I said it wasn't the best but was still decent enough.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

Where the fuck is sambo these days ? I miss his drunken benzo fueled posts, this place ain't the same without em


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2015)

goodnite gentlemen and gtf anyone else!


----------



## Merlot (May 29, 2015)

sweet dreams, princess x x x 

I started me 3rd bottle of red, so better finish that cunt off before hitting the sack.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 29, 2015)

I'm just finished my case of beers I think it's one more joint ten of f to bed !


----------



## medicropper07 (May 29, 2015)

Don't be getting groomed thc


----------



## Thc247 (May 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> actually hulk thc didn't answer my call x3 the other nite too, maybe he Is th po
> 
> they will fill and drain in twice the time with the same pump


zedd u cunt you rung once off a with held number not x3 what you been smoking / drinking dont do with held numbers


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2015)

ha ha ha lol ya twat u biting already this morning


----------



## Thc247 (May 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ha lol ya twat u biting already this morning


ahaa lol been awake fucking hours got to correct your mistakes zedd


----------



## makka (May 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol trying to make out its ice hash cos its on a washer looool, its not fukin bubble lemme tell u


lol its a amplifier i think


----------



## Thc247 (May 30, 2015)

whats everyone up too 
gotta spend few hours today tieing up more branches the buds packing on weight now


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 30, 2015)

yeh sorted mine last night gotta take my dog for a run then fix my boys bike needs to do his back brakes


----------



## irish4:20 (May 30, 2015)

Howdy fuckers just been out doin sum shoppin got some fillet steaks for dinner and a nice bottle of cianti to wash it dwn and the then a bottle of vodka for the barca game  just havin a cider now today could be a messi 1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 30, 2015)

Fuck all just tackled my sweaty pits like a boss with some women's nivea feeling strong and smelling fresh


----------



## irish4:20 (May 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck all just tackled my sweaty pits like a boss with some women's nivea feeling strong and smelling fresh


Feeling soft and smelling fresh i tink u ment


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 30, 2015)

Haha Yeh something like that mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2015)

Nothing soft about smelling like bouquet of pansies loool


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing soft about smelling like bouquet of pansies loool


Ur into that sorta shit tho aren't ye? U know the way u like ur wee spa days away and all that shit


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2015)

Haha that spa day kept the gf hapoy for ten mins n I finally got rid of em troublesome bunions n stole a ton of hotel slippers...win win!


----------



## makka (May 30, 2015)

lol a ton of slippers u really are the slipper bandit haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 30, 2015)

Cucumber slices on his eyes and all that carry on


----------



## irish4:20 (May 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cucumber slices on his eyes and all that carry on


Ohh very fancy


----------



## Merlot (May 30, 2015)

Be getting his back, sack and crack done next lol


----------



## irish4:20 (May 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Be getting his back, sack and crack done next lol


Wer not all into wat u are man


----------



## medicropper07 (May 30, 2015)

test


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 30, 2015)

ical


----------



## medicropper07 (May 30, 2015)

Baz


----------



## irish4:20 (May 30, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> test


Tool


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ical


You got ur new grow sorted yet m8?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Tool


You blitzed yet? I think you've become the new thread alco since new user turned a boring cunt

Never pay attention to these ads >≥>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Probly the shitest seeds and equipment available!


----------



## medicropper07 (May 30, 2015)

@WF 

If you want to dance with the devil


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> @WF
> 
> If you want to dance with the devil


Why don't u talk sense for once ye prick


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 30, 2015)

^^^^^^^ lmao, who is it MG ? I don't know wether to reply or not , but he keeps mentioning me !, anyways, I will let u know if I work sommat out m8, relying on one of the guys in here really,I got 2 weeks to sort sommat m8.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^^^^ lmao, who is it MG ? I don't know wether to reply or not , but he keeps mentioning me !, anyways, I will let u know if I work sommat out m8, relying on one of the guys in here really,I got 2 weeks to sort sommat m8.


Why can't I message u? U not allowed pms or what ffs lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 30, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> @WF
> 
> If you want to dance with the devil


The Devil wants to dance with me, I think you will find .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Why can't I message u? U not allowed pms or what ffs lol


Ermmmm don't think so m8, hang on ....


----------



## irish4:20 (May 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You blitzed yet? I think you've become the new thread alco since new user turned a boring cunt
> 
> Never pay attention to these ads >≥>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Probly the shitest seeds and equipment available!


Wat adsvim fairly drunk bt i only uze thd appbon herr


----------



## Merlot (May 30, 2015)

lol go to bed ya lightweight!


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2015)

Show em how it's done Irish lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 31, 2015)

Morning all

@irish that arrived thank you mate, however, ive just realised i dont have an addy for you, is the return addy on the thing you sent me correct? if so ill send your pressie to that if you want? if not e-mail me an addy for ya


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all
> 
> @irish that arrived thank you mate, however, ive just realised i dont have an addy for you, is the return addy on the thing you sent me correct? if so ill send your pressie to that if you want? if not e-mail me an addy for ya


glad that arrived mate  ... no dnt send to that addy its a fake ... i taut i mailed u 1 the other day but il send 1 on again


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

Ohh mornin cunt fckrs


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

I feel a bit of a hangover tink il have a small vodka to help


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol go to bed ya lightweight!


Who the fck are u ???


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2015)

Loool @ vodka un the morning..that's a great idea haha


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loool @ vodka un the morning..that's a great idea haha


Thanks man i taut so to


----------



## Roobarb (May 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats the one long sausage strips



Ahh those were the days - buying £5 deals of hash that looked like a shoe lace.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thanks man i taut so to


Lol erra Im not one to talk, stoned out my box eating a tub of yogurt watching teenage mutant ninja turtles haha


----------



## Roobarb (May 31, 2015)

Merlot said:


> ha i remember when I use to buy an oz of soapbar for 50 quid. Use to get all kinds of shit in it, from carrier bags to fucking chunks of plastic.


@TheHulk11 


God knows ta fuck what was in the hash


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lol erra Im not one to talk, stoned out my box eating a tub of yogurt watching teenage mutant ninja turtles haha


Just havin a j meself now man but theres fck all on the tv


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2015)

Projectfreetv n primewire


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2015)

fucking el they deffo made a example of him, double life shiiiit ive only just seen it.

five sentences – including two for life – to be served concurrently with no chance of parole.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el they deffo made a example of him, double life shiiiit ive only just seen it.
> 
> five sentences – including two for life – to be served concurrently with no chance of parole.


Seen that the other day m8, proper fucked!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Seen that the other day m8, proper fucked!


yeah it was friday i think mg, ive only just seen it tho.

FUCKED up, remember them early silk road days lol all the samples etc i lost a good 3months when i first found the site lol.

Ulbrict had begged the judge to “leave a light at the end of the tunnel” ahead of his sentence. “I know you must take away my middle years, but please leave me my old age,” he wrote to Forrest this week

thats fucked.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah it was friday i think mg, ive only just seen it tho.
> 
> FUCKED up, remember them early silk road days lol all the samples etc i lost a good 3months when i first found the site lol.
> 
> ...


Lol, I remember them well m8! 
He's never getting out is he? Should have got out when he could, he'd of had millions anyway ffs....greedy cunt!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2015)

I barely even be on agora anymore, once every so often for some good pills but that's about it. Shit when u can't use ur own addy


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I remember them well m8!
> He's never getting out is he? Should have got out when he could, he'd of had millions anyway ffs....greedy cunt!


thats the thing mg he wasnt even spending the coins, he wasnt living it large well not from what has been reported, now hes never gonna get out of prison for making a website thats some seriously harsh shit.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats the thing mg he wasnt even spending the coins, he wasnt living it large well not from what has been reported, now hes never gonna get out of prison for making a website thats some seriously harsh shit.


It is harsh for what he actually done like, ther just out to make an example to try and deter others but they'll never put an end to it properly. 
Poor old Ross eh, the amount of proper criminals and large drug traffickers and shit on that site and he ends up worse off than them all


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It is harsh for what he actually done like, ther just out to make an example to try and deter others but they'll never put an end to it properly.
> Poor old Ross eh, the amount of proper criminals and large drug traffickers and shit on that site and he ends up worse off than them all


yeah they buried him mate, i wonder how deterred people will be tho its gotta make you think surely if your running agora or blackbank,middlearth etc right now.


----------



## Thc247 (May 31, 2015)

18 million pounds why didnt he just give up when he made 10 mill greedy fooker mate


----------



## Thc247 (May 31, 2015)

he only got caught in the end for advertising for needing an it tech to help with bitcoin and linked his email account very sloppy that like


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah they buried him mate, i wonder how deterred people will be tho its gotta make you think surely if your running agora or blackbank,middlearth etc right now.


As I said before if it was me running a site like that, after hearing his sentences I'd be packing up what coins I had and what coins anybody else had in their accounts and making off with the lot, I'd scam the fuck outta ye's all lol, may as well be honest!


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said before if it was me running a site like that, after hearing his sentences I'd be packing up what coins I had and what coins anybody else had in their accounts and making off with the lot, I'd scam the fuck outta ye's all lol, may as well be honest!


you no it lol

bet that blake bethnall the owner of sr 2 is shitting a brick now, aint really heard much about that 1 since it happend, i dunno tho with sr 1 it was all new and it did seem like 1 up to the system fuck them we will buy n sell what we want, i no it wasnt really lol n was just a earn but all the same still think its fucking harsh on poor ol ross....


----------



## Thc247 (May 31, 2015)

my bad dollars lol


----------



## newuserlol (May 31, 2015)

what he did or didnt earn has changed alot, was 80million for a while now its 18? when they shut the site a bitcoin cost 58quid a few months later they went as high as 900 a coin.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 31, 2015)

They reckon that Blake lad has been released, not that he's got off with it or nowt but is working on some kinda deal or something. He's out anyway so doubt he'll end up as bad off as Ross. Was reading Blake got engaged recently, be a nice wedding that and maybe paid in btc lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 31, 2015)

Where the fuck is a hit man supposed to peddle his wares these days !


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

Howdy folks wats happenin


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 31, 2015)

Disabled ,after eating a huge mound of cooked dinner !


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Disabled ,after eating a huge mound of cooked dinner !


Always better of eatin that cooked dinner tho


----------



## irish4:20 (May 31, 2015)

Ive been eatin fish lately easy to catch round here


----------



## WisdomFarmer (May 31, 2015)

The Eastern Europeans have stolen all the carp out of our boating lake , comes to sommat when the bstard fish arnt safe !


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> The Eastern Europeans have stolen all the carp out of our boating lake , comes to sommat when the bstard fish arnt safe !


cunts


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 31, 2015)

So this has happened for the 2nd time now first time happened a few hours...this time.after about a week any ideas? Its a 10a IEC plug I've been checking online the ballast only pulls 4.8 amps so it shouldn't be that's that issue any ideas like?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So this has happened for the 2nd time now first time happened a few hours...this time.after about a week any ideas? Its a 10a IEC plug I've been checking online the ballast only pulls 4.8 amps so it shouldn't be that's that issue any ideas like? View attachment 3431304


dont quite understand the question but im gonna go with left hand black wire touching on silver metal body that yellow wire attaches to and short circuiting as the plastic divider has melted


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2015)

stick to 600watters lol.

only messing, i'm constantly melting plugs. the burning plastic smell shits you right up when you go in the grow room


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So this has happened for the 2nd time now first time happened a few hours...this time.after about a week any ideas? Its a 10a IEC plug I've been checking online the ballast only pulls 4.8 amps so it shouldn't be that's that issue any ideas like? View attachment 3431304


Could be a loose or a bad connection i personally wud not be happy wrappin a wire atound a screw and tightning it shud hav a small lug made onto the end and like ribena said it could be rubbing


----------



## makka (Jun 1, 2015)

no wire should get hot enough to melt imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

makka said:


> no wire should get hot enough to melt imo


It will if its a loose or bad connection very easy


----------



## makka (Jun 1, 2015)

if it wasnt a tight connection that can cause archin of electric which in turn melts the plug which i think is what happened


----------



## makka (Jun 1, 2015)

that earth looks dangerously close to the live also lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

These shud be used ghetto


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

makka said:


> that earth looks dangerously close to the live also lol


It does look close but the prob was deffo a loose neutral connection ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ohh by the way morining ladies


----------



## makka (Jun 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> It does look close but the prob was deffo a loose neutral connection ...


yeah i agree 100 irish deffo loose connection them ballast leads common for it to if the prongs not tight


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So this has happened for the 2nd time now first time happened a few hours...this time.after about a week any ideas? Its a 10a IEC plug I've been checking online the ballast only pulls 4.8 amps so it shouldn't be that's that issue any ideas like? View attachment 3431304


been wired by a monkey btls, soz no offence if that was u lool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

get one of these m8 http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/10a-dpdt-miniature-relay-240vac-n09aw ive had no problem with mine


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2015)

dennis hopper kush 1/2 cbd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sound its these cheap IEC plugs I got are really poor quality hardly enough room to get contact and everything too close together...was wondering if maybe I should be using a 16 amp IEC....tbh tho I thought it was the wiring touching the casing which caused it yo melt...it couldn't touch the middle connector as that's about 10mm higher placement u see.....and Yeh my wiring keep taking the piss cunt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Gonnna fly down maplin and see if they have good quality plugs....its gotta be them cheap shitty ones I was using they were shit to wire up its gotta be that that's the problem


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2015)

Fucking wank bank holiday I want my fucking bong u whore of a postal system!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gonnna fly down maplin and see if they have good quality plugs....its gotta be them cheap shitty ones I was using they were shit to wire up its gotta be that that's the problem


Id say its a combination of the cheap shitty ones ur usin and the cheap shitty wiring of it to


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking wank bank holiday I want my fucking bong u whore of a postal system!


Fuckn great man extra day of


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

yeh get the one i said m8 and the bottom part and a case to put them in cosme to about £10 then follow this dude http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=1369


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Cheers pomps but I should only need a IEC kettle plug thing the timers fine mate.....like Irish days its a combination of shit components and shit wiring up lool I think it was inevitable with them shitty cheap plugs I bought


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gonnna fly down maplin and see if they have good quality plugs....its gotta be them cheap shitty ones I was using they were shit to wire up its gotta be that that's the problem


tbh its loooks 50% crappy plug design n 50% being wired up with wires too close to each other so its started arcing


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2015)

afternoon fuckers whats popping !!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Day of what mate? Lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tbh its loooks 50% crappy plug design n 50% being wired up with wires too close to each other so its started arcing


Yeh your right man they were real hard to wire up because of that...normally there's like a little box for the wire to go in Aint they...eBay for u mate...hopefully maplins have some if not I'll go screwfix 2morro or something....the thing that's really annoying me is the ballast I took back to the local has a 16A fixing and I took it back cuz I thought it was dodgy but it was actually the eye hortilux bulb I was using that was dodgy so I've been thru 3 ballast 4 including this one and it was the fucking bulb all along.....talk about fuck about


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon fuckers whats popping !!!!!


ghetto wireing lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

[QUOTE thc247, post: 11639610, member: 782068"]afternoon fuckers whats popping !!!!![/QUOTE]

The vein in my forehead


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ghetto wireing lol


Lool


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ghetto wireing lol


bit rough that wiring there ghetto i mean like fuck me rough , your lucky your tents still there mate i had a close call yesterday too smell of plastic in grow house and its a ballast fucking melted ta fuck il get pics up in a bit good job i got about 20 spares lol but ye mate be extra carefull wiring your own sockets dont scrimp or scrape


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So this has happened for the 2nd time now first time happened a few hours...this time.after about a week any ideas? Its a 10a IEC plug I've been checking online the ballast only pulls 4.8 amps so it shouldn't be that's that issue any ideas like? View attachment 3431304


wow,just,wow, thats dangerous shit man, specially wer u have it. carpets catch up real easy. thats exaktly why i unfasten every electrical thing i got and rewire incase.

hope u get it sorted lad.
hows all?

these twins is getting closer,,shittin meself


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

yeh i would be 2 m8 lol i dont have twins but my 2 girls are 10months apart and it was a night mare once one stopped teething the other started when one cries it starts the other off they are 3 and 4 now tho so now they just fight but they start full time school in september so all good lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 1, 2015)

yeh i have a 5 yr and 2 yr both girls and idetical twin boys due auguest. gunna be bedlam, got no buisness and no earner so living life on the breadline. thinking of going bak to work but this fucking ulcer gets like sooooo small then gets a random infection and grows again.... its doing me nut. never no bigger than a 5p coin but a holes a hole lol.

just been playing destiny on ps4 depressed, the housing is making me pay nr 3k for that home extraction system coz ther saying i tampered with it... all i did was unplug and now i have to pay for the company to replace it and then they have to take the wall out from one corner of house from attick to the kitchen all way down in one corner as the cops yanked on all ducting for it and ripped it out from te depths f the cavity thinking its grow ducting. ther wankers. i paid a chunk a few monts bak wat wertn really mine but btter than eviction but the rest they can go screw till i get grafting again. they wer happy with a grand for now,, this estate manager i got is a real cunt.
thats my uptodate goss.
il try and be around a bit more maybe. ust all this growing makes my mouth water and i cant do shit!!!.


clocked the news on young ross ulbricht,,,bet hes crying his self to sleep with his 25stone black pad mate bubba


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

yeh bet he is gutted all that money and cant and wont be able to enjoy it lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 1, 2015)

Afternoon all, just in from work and now blazing a fat exo Joint topped with a good helping of ISO hash, fucking bliss !!

How do Ice mate, sorry to hear about all the shit going on man, but congrats on the twins, hopefully u can get back on your feet soon and get back earning again.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

have a loot at this man makes me feel old http://www.fhm.com/entertainment/40-video-games-that-completely-changed-the-world


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 1, 2015)

Someone give the iceman a bucket

Cheer up ice, at least you find out who your friends are when your on the floor

When nobody else can help


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2015)

when plants get to big for the pots do the leafs go like they havent been watered ?


----------



## ghb (Jun 1, 2015)

hahaha, always worth a chuckle pompey.

what's not funny is the whole street stinking of overly ripe kush. i need to harvest but i'll be fucked if im tackling that lot on my own at this time of night.
give them some more water and zym in the hopes that i'll get a minute this week, ice get ur ass down here could do with a hand lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Who uses a 1000 ballast on here then? or has done?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Who uses a 1000 ballast on here then? or has done?


Why wats up man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just wanna know what the IEC plugs like on it whether its square or has shamferd corners?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just wanna know what the IEC plugs like on it whether its square or has shamferd corners? View attachment 3431682View attachment 3431684


Ive nver seen the square 1 before man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeh well I think it should be square as they're higher amp and better connectors I think this is the problem


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh well I think it should be square as they're higher amp and better connectors I think this is the problem


Where did u get it at m8? I'd be takin it back and demanding the fuckers fix it or refund it, id be letting them know they near burned my fucking gaf down with kids in, and if he didn't play ball I'd bounce the fucker off his head


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like your style mg  I told the cunt today, didn't have time to take it back tho so I'm going in 2morro...I'll just get a refund I think more stress than its worth man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I like your style mg  I told the cunt today, didn't have time to take it back tho so I'm going in 2morro...I'll just get a refund I think more stress than its worth man


Did u not say u wired it tho man ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

No I've not touched the ballast mate just the cable for the hood


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Have a few drinks in me now so tryn to figure this out.... was it the plug u wired that burnt .. the 1 in the pic ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's the ballast as u can see its got the shamferd IEC plug not the square 16A most are fitted with


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

And is the ballast fcked cause of it ??? See if ur usin 1000w and ur voltage is around 230v or 240v ur only ever goin to pull around 4amps so its just the dodgy wirin man sorry to say .... but fckn rite id be goin luckin for sometin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Your right it does only pull 4 amp tbh I couldn't get the wires any tighter around those screws as when u tighten it up it frays the wire

In the ballast is fine I think anyway lol it happend 1st a week ago and then again last night so I'm just assuming its still OK

Why do most come with a 16A fitting then? I can't get my head around it? Maybe the initial fire up pulls more or something?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your right it does only pull 4 amp tbh I couldn't get the wires any tighter around those screws as when u tighten it up it frays the wire
> 
> In the ballast is fine I think anyway lol it happend 1st a week ago and then again last night so I'm just assuming its still OK
> 
> Why do most come with a 16A fitting then? I can't get my head around it? Maybe the initial fire up pulls more or something?


I tink the fuse size before a 16 is a 4amp so it wud blow a lot... u really need to use these in pics if no terminal to tighten cable in


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

U see on this 16A square one the connections are like that on a normal plug nice n solid


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yea man much better connections but thats why u shud use the lugs if theres just screws man dnt just try wrap it around at least not in ya own gaff


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

[QUOTE irish4:20, post: 11640496, member: 177748"]I tink the fuse size before a 16 is a 4amp so it wud blow a lot... u really need to use these in pics if no terminal to tighten cable in[/QUOTE]

Aye theyd of come in handy like lol I thought something was wrong lmao I was screwing tryna wire that fucker up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm doubting taking the fucker back now don't know whether to get some of them lug things


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm doubting taking the fucker back now don't know whether to get some of them lug things


Handy to hav a few around cme in diff sizes for the type of cable and there is a tool to squeeze em but a plires does the job man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just scouted a box on halfords loads of different sizes n that I must just get them lol feel like a right cunt now


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just scouted a box on halfords loads of different sizes n that I must just get them lol feel like a right cunt now


Just as well u didn't go smashing it over heads eh lol! Was ur own incompetence u twat lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fuck off you lol I'm a tarmaca don't cha know


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck off you lol I'm a tarmaca don't cha know


Id know from that wiring ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol ya funny fucker wait till u see it 2morra itl look like a pros been all over it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol ya funny fucker wait till u see it 2morra itl look like a pros been all over it


Want me to send u a pic of 1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Its alright I've got Google too


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its alright I've got Google too


Ha lol  pitty ya didnt use wen ya was wirin it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just sorted the cunt anyway ...found half of an old 600 lamp so just cut the IEC off the end of it and just connected the 2 cables shweet.....so if this fuckin plug blows god knows cuz its a factory sealed one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya cheeky twat


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nothings gone bang so yeeeehhaaaaaaawwww baby 1000 back up and running plants are fucking stinking an all man only 2 weeks in today


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just wanna know what the IEC plugs like on it whether its square or has shamferd corners? View attachment 3431682View attachment 3431684


these square ones are designed to be sunk into a box or casing mate you need the connector to attach onto a wire not fitted inside casing bro


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U see on this 16A square one the connections are like that on a normal plug nice n solid View attachment 3431740


bro do u need a connector i can send u a couple if u need bro


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2015)

have u just twisted the wires together now if that connector is sealed ? also u said 2 wires it should have 3 bro if not its not earthed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 2, 2015)

top of the morning peeps
quick question for anyone that's used the jiffy plugs do u remove the netting stuff around the pellets before you potted up or just let the roots grow through it i used to leave it as it ripped the roots removing it once they had grew through it but just thinking if i should remove them or leave em ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Very tempted to get a gram of charas laced with opium for when the Gfs on holidays


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> top of the morning peeps
> quick question for anyone that's used the jiffy plugs do u remove the netting stuff around the pellets before you potted up or just let the roots grow through it i used to leave it as it ripped the roots removing it once they had grew through it but just thinking if i should remove them or leave em ?


Iz it the skin you're on about that holds it together? Leave it!! Literally soak the pellets in warm water squeeze the excess moisture from em (not too much just enough so she's moist) then pop the seed in n into the dome,mist n apply lid.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 2, 2015)

^^^^^^ I'm with slippers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

You wish.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Iz it the skin you're on about that holds it together? Leave it!! Literally soak the pellets in warm water squeeze the excess moisture from em (not too much just enough so she's moist) then pop the seed in n into the dome,mist n apply lid.


sound mate thats what i been doing read earlier about some one saying the roots became bound inside the skin that holds it together i have never noticed any probs and dont like removing them as it fucks with the roots .


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Very tempted to get a gram of charas laced with opium for when the Gfs on holidays


That sounds like a good idea man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Woop-de-fuckin-doo my bong arrived, got a glass nail with it but I'd also ordered a titanium nail with it so ill be using the titanium nail...Was freaking that it turned blur after I started seasoning it but luckily that's normal lol was well pissed fuckers grade two n black star so I expected nothing but the best...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> That sounds like a good idea man


Yeah man a nice mellow few days


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

good squid didili morning


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

is this ok for putting a mammy plant in





J. Arthur Bower's Multi-purpose Compost.

100% peat compost based on a Sinclair professional potting compost.

Contains added nutrients plus trace elements and a wetting agent.

Recommended uses: Seed sowing, potting, houseplants, containers and hanging baskets.

After 4-6 weeks feed every 7-14 days with J Arthur Bower’s liquid plant food.

Not suitable for ericaceous (Lime hating) plants such as azaleas, rhododendrons and heathers

When handling compost it is advised that gardening gloves are worn.

or is the john inns no1 better choice??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Dabs are definitely the way to go lol getting two coins next week n gonna buy a gram of different strains... Ohhhh yeah


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

them extracts are fucking lethel lol i had 3g of zlh wax recently aint got no dab rig tho so i smoked it mostly in joints it was bloody lovely i must say, i did do a few bucktets of it aswel they worked pretty well.

how much that bong cost then lax? looks nice mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

The price is gone back up was on sale for 116 but she's back up to 150 something...trick with grass city is wait for a sale then add a discount code onto it n it's nice n cheap then add it to ur basket n it stays that price I'd mine in there for ages n hen u checked the listing thw price was alot more than what o'd paid for it so everything is nice n cheap...really nice thick glass on her compared to my last



Checked it out there she was 157 down to 149 but again wait for the sales n add a discount code


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

the suns out, the beers are flowing and the girls are growing...and im skiving happy days


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The price is gone back up was on sale for 116 but she's back up to 150 something...trick with grass city is wait for a sale then add a discount code onto it n it's nice n cheap then add it to ur basket n it stays that price I'd mine in there for ages n hen u checked the listing thw price was alot more than what o'd paid for it so everything is nice n cheap...really nice thick glass on her compared to my last
> 
> 
> 
> Checked it out there she was 157 down to 149 but again wait for the sales n add a discount code


looks nice lax for the price, whatcha smoking in it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Shame you're in France lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

i prefer france to the uk tbh food and weather is much better!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> looks nice lax for the price, whatcha smoking in it?


I'd some girl scout cookie was from seattle I popped her cherry with n I've some zerozero from peaceandpot (both saved for this bong) n of course cheese suprise which I've over 80gs or trim n ass buds that I'll blast when my tube arrives tomorrow ot Thursday..oh n I'll be getting two coins next xt week n I'll order a load of different concentrates n mayb ten grams of peacepots hash..shits a tasty change.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> i prefer france to the uk tbh food and weather is much better!


Cheese eating surrender monkies the lot of them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> i prefer france to the uk tbh food and weather is much better!


I dunno man, bad weathers a small price to pay n I love Irish food, hck if it ain't boiled to mush it ain't Irish


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd some girl scout cookie was from seattle I popped her cherry with n I've some zerozero from peaceandpot (both saved for this bong) n of course cheese suprise which I've over 80gs or trim n ass buds that I'll blast when my tube arrives tomorrow ot Thursday..oh n I'll be getting two coins next xt week n I'll order a load of different concentrates n mayb ten grams of peacepots hash..shits a tasty change.


whats that girl souts cookie like? taste? stone?

peacenpots hash is nice, ive had a lot of that. Very good price for the quality of the hash.

they also claim to grow, every few months they sell bud, 5g packs of 5 different 1g strains, its spose to be real nice but they sell out quick.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, whats everyone been upto then?
> 
> @ irish gonna get on that today for ya mate, just need packing supplies from town, been caught up with kids n shit going on down here for the last few days sorry
> 
> @ghb, can you let me know what your gringo is like when you have had a chance to chop n smoke it please as general concensus down this way is that its shit lol, seems to be having great medical relief for people but not great for getting heavily stoned on it seems, this leads me more and more to believe that it may indeed be a rip off of a high CBD strain


Sound man


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

@Merlot

You missed rome out your boxset list

Band of brothers in my top ten


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

dont be hating boys lol 30+ in the shade all week. i can deal with a few frogs and the stench of fear


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats that girl souts cookie like? taste? stone?
> 
> peacenpots hash is nice, ive had a lot of that. Very good price for the quality of the hash.


The stoned fucking epic, I'd bonged most of the 2gs (would of been cheaper to buy an 8th of his shatter but I wanted to go all out thw first time)in a couple of days. 
the high had me retarded man Propper dribbling totally different to green or hash high wise lik you could feel the whole high throughout your body progressing n no paranoia haha its got a hashy taste but I can get hints of other flavours now that I've the nail, so a few more dabs n I'll get the flavours.

That hash is delicious man, probably the best hash I got so far on the dn...a bit better than hashishin hash especially price wise.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> dont be hating boys lol 30+ in the shade all week. i can deal with a few frogs and the stench of fear



Chillax we are due the good weather


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

That's it he's a cop


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 2, 2015)

Afternoon .What's the Zlh like ? Maybe going in the "alien by the sea" , didn't Zedd cross it ? , yeild & stone ?  cheers .


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> dont be hating boys lol 30+ in the shade all week. i can deal with a few frogs and the stench of fear


So I guess you like cats then. Or did I just imagine that from another thread?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

I work for a crazy cat lady lol 18 are hers 1 is mine. There was 20 but one of the dogs killed her.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Ever think the dog was acting in defence..cats can be total dicks...but i suppose a French dogs would also be a dick


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've heard the Zlh is a hemie lol

Did the collective sort u out WF ?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ever think the dog was acting in defence..cats can be total dicks...but i suppose a French dogs would also be a dick


 There is 5 people in this world that could walk into their kennel and walk out still breathing....the cat was fucked as soon as it got too close. They're chained to trees with choke chains during the day to keep guests/visitors safe. In the evening they sleep in an outbuilding with an 8 foot fence (one of the dogs can clear a 5 foot fence...).

Great guard dogs, terrible pets lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Of course they're aggressive they keep em chained up with fucking choke chains!! 
I've a rottweiler n he's a fucking sap.when he's eating he'll sit down n look at us if the cats get inbetween him n his food! Fuck having an aggressive dog.their size alone should denture bbellends.


----------



## ghb (Jun 2, 2015)

put any dog on a chain and it will turn psycho.
i used to have my lad in the yard but he kept going for people when they approached him even though he was waging his tail. take him off the chain and he is soft as shite, more than likely lick you to death.

sae i still aint had chance to smoke any mate, chopped a couple of nugs as a tester tother day but still not dry, need to get them all harvested asap really. smells and looks the part so i can only imagine it will stone the same, maybe it's the grower lol


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

ye true that ive seen lots of diff breeds turn savage from being chained up same with being kep in a back yard too


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Afternoon .What's the Zlh like ? Maybe going in the "alien by the sea" , didn't Zedd cross it ? , yeild & stone ?  cheers .


it was just a clone from chedz first said to be the las pheno, but it aint it is very lemony and a good strain to grow tho, yield is spose to be good i think mg done a big run of the zlh, if you are after a lemon strain mate i would recomend the zlh deff0.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

Its either keep em chained or have them put down. 3 out of the 4 are siblings, and the 4th is a dog that got dumped on her door. The 3 siblings are german shepard x bull mastiff and the worst of the bunch is american pitbull x malmute.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't like the zlh anymore I think its more spicy/hashy tasting than owt...makes nice wax tho deffo tastes better in concentrate...everyone's got different tastes tho ain't they but I'm struggling to find lemons lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> put any dog on a chain and it will turn psycho.
> i used to have my lad in the yard but he kept going for people when they approached him even though he was waging his tail. take him off the chain and he is soft as shite, more than likely lick you to death.
> 
> sae i still aint had chance to smoke any mate, chopped a couple of nugs as a tester tother day but still not dry, need to get them all harvested asap really. smells and looks the part so i can only imagine it will stone the same, maybe it's the grower lol


lol cheeky cunt, so far its been passed out to 15-20growers, n all of em aint too impressed, just trying to work out if its just a weaker strain or if ive been palmed off with summat that aint actually gringo if you get what i mean, as ive smoked gringo before numerous times an this dont taste quite the same n is a lot weaker than stuff ive had previously


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't like the zlh anymore I think its more spicy/hashy tasting than owt...makes nice wax tho deffo tastes better in concentrate...everyone's got different tastes tho ain't they but I'm struggling to find lemons lol


thats it mate different taste etc, ive had the lemon of a few people and grown it just the once ive not found it spicy/hashy? 

and there was no spicy/hashy taste at all in the wax, that was tasty.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeh its strange ain't it mate that spice is totally gone in the wax and its a bit more lemony...the best so far is the psycho its like ultimate cheese fest but there's something else there too like a fruity twang lol


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Its either keep em chained or have them put down. 3 out of the 4 are siblings, and the 4th is a dog that got dumped on her door. The 3 siblings are german shepard x bull mastiff and the worst of the bunch is american pitbull x malmute.


keepem chained bro cant be putting them down
u sound like your out in the open anyway no harm to no one int it i probably only think that cause of ya avatar pic lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 2, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 just been and looked at those boots they started to grow roots bro


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> keepem chained bro cant be putting them down
> u sound like your out in the open anyway no harm to no one int it i probably only think that cause of ya avatar pic lol


Yeah we got 25 acres deep in rural France. They never leave the property unless they have to go to vets because they've been scrapping amongst themselves.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

And stables


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

What has the stables got to do with anything?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Definitely a cop


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

lol a cop couldn't afford to run this house.


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> What has the stables got to do with anything?


the guys an idiot troll man just ignore him


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I dunno man, bad weathers a small price to pay n I love Irish food, hck if it ain't boiled to mush it ain't Irish


lol i love stews


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Evening fucktards. How are we all today?
I've been working then out buying the wife more shit since its our 8 year wedding anniversary today, 8 fucking years I must be off my fucking head, I'll give her another 2 years then I'll trade her in for a younger model with less mileage on the clock !!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm fucking grand. Been on the piss since 11ish sat in the garden soaking in the rays...gotta get rid of this fuckin t-shirt tan


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'm fucking grand. Been on the piss since 11ish sat in the garden soaking in the rays...gotta get rid of this fuckin t-shirt tan


Fuck off with your sun, we had thunder and lightening yesterday and today it's been pissing down all day,


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck off with your sun, we had thunder and lightening yesterday and today it's been pissing down all day,


same here we always got the shit weather


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> same here we always got the shit weather


x3


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

big fat pork pig belly after that feast havin a nice fat j thats me slobbing for the day


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it was just a clone from chedz first said to be the las pheno, but it aint it is very lemony and a good strain to grow tho, yield is spose to be good i think mg done a big run of the zlh, if you are after a lemon strain mate i would recomend the zlh deff0.


Cheers New, I'm looking for anything tidy at the mo to go in the alien in 3 weeks m8, 2 of the lads trying to help me out, prefer Exo , but whatever at short notice  hope you & youres are all good m8.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

30+ in the shade all fuckin week I'll shut up now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Cheers New, I'm looking for anything tidy at the mo to go in the alien in 3 weeks m8, 2 of the lads trying to help me out, prefer Exo , but whatever at short notice  hope you & youres are all good m8.


im pretty shore mg done a big run of the zlh and he wouldnt grow nothing that aint yielding nicely lol

did you lose your co's then mate? you had exo,pyscho,livers for ages?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you fellas met @Trousers yet? 

Please tell him hello for me. Oh, there you are buddy..


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

medicunt is Trousers I assume??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening WD
> 
> Give a shout out to the clone fairy
> 
> Wot you willing to pay a pop


Who actually pays for cuts these days? 
In here it's called sharing amongst friends ! 
You ain't on that exclusive list so refrain from any more retarded comments plz


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> medicunt is Trousers I assume??


I'm inclined to think that little bitch may be just that.

I call it trollzers and I'm beginning to see the irony, but it takes me a long long long long long time to understand things.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Threads full of keyboard growers WF


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Watch em abe


will do. thanks for the tip.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Picked up one of these little bad boys today, got it half price so only £15 it's a really good quality piece, much better than the shitty grass leaf one I've had the last while.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3432410 Picked up one of these little bad boys today, got it half price so only £15 it's a really good quality piece, much better than the shitty grass leaf one I've had the last while.


that looks nice for the price mate, im still using them plastic 3quid grinders lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

@abe 

I'm here to spread the love

My one and only username

I used to walk the walk


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Threads full of keyboard growers WF


Didn't know you could grow keyboards. I seem a dab hand at growing fruit, veg and flowers though, so a bit of weed shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

@WisdomFarmer the zlh yeilds m8, I changed from the psychosis to the lemon after doin roughly half and half and the lemon yielded better. I prefer psychosis, I love the stuff lol but it's all about the yield m8, it's also stinky stuff after a dry like the c/os

Have u smoked any of the zlh yet m8?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 2, 2015)

i have no problem my garden is full of weeds


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Young pompey you are greener than my plants used too be in veg


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> medicunt is Trousers I assume??



Who is medicunt?

abe supercro is really obsessed with me.
Is this my medicine abe?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 2, 2015)

@ MG, not had any Zlh m8,I will have whatever is going to put in alien m8, I can out exo all day long, even though I've grown better shizz, they like there cheese around here & are afraid of change ! , @ New, my clone guy is a game keeper/ ranger , he has over 15 guns , his mate had a visit to check his guns ect & went threw house & garden with a comb , checked all sorts , I was away, he thought they were coming to him that week, he emptied shed out , clones lights ect , daft cunt.ive a few livers & that's it m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm sure whoever sorts u out the zlh could probly get u a tester aswell


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey newuser email me mate, got summit of interest for you


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Someone tell the hulk the collective aint a charity


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Charity?? No your mistaken motherfucker, it's a share and share alike kinda thing, keep good strains going all over the UK and aboad, also it helps when one person loses a strain to get it back easy and they can repay the favor if ever needed, 
You cunt wouldn't appreciate the morals both good and bad of most members of this thread !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm smoking on some nice oily iso tonight it's fucking lovely smoke,


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Charity?? No your mistaken motherfucker, it's a share and share alike kinda thing, keep good strains going all over the UK and aboad, also it helps when one person loses a strain to get it back easy and they can repay the favor if ever needed,
> You cunt wouldn't appreciate the morals both good and bad of most members of this thread !


couldnt of said it better m8 just his stupid posts show him for what he is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2015)

I've access to the cosis still. And livers but the lad has mixed em up n doesn't know which is which.

mediocre copper still hanging about I take it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> couldnt of said it better m8 just his stupid posts show him for what he is


Mate I'm not even bothered with that little cunt, just stating a point, I've been on here 5 yrs and know and met a lot of the members in this thread, that fucker doesn't understand the honor amongst us criminals lol, we help each other out and then we repay the favor when we can, and do the same for others when we can, It's a pay it forward sorta shit,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm high as fuck and slightly pissdd can your tell lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Back in stealth mode tommoz team


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 2, 2015)

@DST @Don etc

*Feed The Birds added 17 new photos — with Jack Bean and Lee Mc Hic Hickey.*
13 mins · Edited ·
High Folks happy Tuesday evening

So as you may have noticed Your Jack has been away sampling the delights once more of the beautiful city of Amsterdam

So...Has much changed?

Unfortunately the short answer is yes

For those of you familiar with the older times of the Dam you will remember with fondness the quality and variety of Cannabis once on offer in this fair city

Such days it seems are fading fast I am afraid

If your a connoisseur and looking for the piff, the leng, the power... (starting to sound very south London _wink emoticon_ ) Then apart from The Grey Area coffeeshop and 1 erste Hulp you will be disappointed.

It seems that the majority of coffeeshops now stock a rather subdued blend of good fine tasting Cannabis from the old skool Skunk No1's to more later varieties of the super silver hazes and the odd chocolope or buddah cheese but..... nothing special... nothing magical,

(nothing that screams DAAAAMNNNN )

Until you find yourself at the door of Grey Are and things just start to feel a little different.

Firstly.. the queue and this is no joke , it ran outside the shop so you know the smoke is good

Secondly .. The shop itself , its small and totally covered from floor to ceiling with thousands? (Jack didn't count them) of rizla messages from smokers and tokers all over the world, With three small tables you instantly know this is the place to grab your supplies and head out into Dam.

Last but not least ... The guys at Grey Area

These guys are smokers, they appreciate fine fine green and service is lightning fast. Their Dog cannabis was the best I had smoked all holiday. dare I say the Best in Amsterdam?? 

Then of course there is 1 Eerste hulp

The coffeeshop was really easy to find.... Once MC Lee had actually texted your Jack the right Tram station name and not one residing about 5 miles outside central Amsterdam... so thanks for that Lee

What a high class well thought out beautiful Coffeeshop this is,

The Downstairs as some of you may have been following has been totally refurbished and what an interesting personal smoking spot this makes.

The Cannabis itself was Fantastic..on par with Grey area. The rolex og was heavy, Larby you should be proud sir but what amazed Jack most was the utterly astounding selection of the real high grade hashes, resins, etc.

If you love your hash then this is THE coffeeshop to be in!

So is it all doom and gloom if Jack could only really find the high grade in two coffeeshops?

OF COURSE NOT!

Amsterdam to me is the most amazing place.. not for the quality of the cannabis but the fact that I can meet likeminded smokers from almost every land on this planet and enjoy our choice of herb in a totally relaxed friendly atmosphere

This is what Amsterdam is about, Walking into a coffeeshop alone because your friends are all asleep in the hotel and within an hour Jacks sharing a table with two dutch guys, a young Singapore couple and an a guys weekend away party from Scotland.
All having the time of our lives having met an hour previously now sharing joints and laughing like we had been friends from old.

and every coffeeshop is still like this _smile emoticon_

Brimming with likeminded cannabis enthusiasts who have each made their way to the Dam for this reason and that, Stag do, End to a round the world trip week end away... you name it!

All there to smoke fine weed , meet new people make great memories and even greater friends

Shouts

Of course Grey Area and 1 Eerste hulp
The guys from Peterborough and my good buddy Lee mc mic hickey. Was amazing to meet you and the super joint we all shared will be long remembered, Jack will link with you at the hemp fest _smile emoticon_

The Singapore couple.. Truly apologise to the young lady I had no idea how strong that fudge was... I do hope you feel a little better _smile emoticon_ and we certainly attracted the craziest man in all of Amsterdam that's for sure!!!

The two chaps from Canada we shared breakfast and last days smokes with.. hope I didn't drag you around too much but I had to show you the volcanos in bluebird _smile emoticon_ Hope you get back safe and sound guys

And of course...

Amsterdam





https://www.facebook.com/feedthebirds420/posts/1584896628429964


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> @abe
> 
> I'm here to spread the love
> 
> ...


iknow man, just a coincidence. didn't mean anything by it. peace!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> @abe
> 
> I'm here to spread the love
> 
> ...


Now you just talk shite


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3432448


Fucking legend!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tent shots @ 15 days today...well I got my wish its a fuckin right pain to feed em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2015)

bird is the word eh. Nice to hear its well received. Also kind of the way Amsterdam is going. The coffee shops I visited the selection wasn't all that.

what's all this feed the birds? That them who were giving out free pips?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Bong time what should I start with..maybe hash n weed then a dab woot woot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bird is the word eh. Nice to hear its well received. Also kind of the way Amsterdam is going. The coffee shops I visited the selection wasn't all that.
> 
> what's all this feed the birds? That them who were giving out free pips?


Thats the one, they got a facebook page/website etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

How many u got in there ghetto? Looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

As pokenmon would say "it's super effective" baaaaaaaked


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm smoking on Jakes dream right now and its fire stinks like sour haze or something


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

16 mg


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha yes lax have about 3 in a row if you can then sit there sweating and grinning with a red face hahaha its great


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 16 mg


Nice m8, I've got 15 in a 1.5m, but it's kinda turned to 14, one was a runt of a clone and has just been suffocated in a corner lol, probly get about a half off it if im lucky

I haven't trimmed these that much so I'm goina have a good bit of nice trim and shit bud that can be used too m8. Can't wait to try some of this shit yous cunts are smoking lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

5 years on this thread and your not a millionaire 

You must be a thick cunt or unlucky


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tbinknim gonna run like this from now on mg what about you? I'm loving it my tent has never been so stacked out..well I suppose its all on the yield Aint it bit if I do well this is how's its staying ...

Soimd geez you'll fucking love it man your a man who appreciates good drugs so you'll enjoy it bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Listen to the bellend in the corner lol.....billy no m8s


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

He must love the feel of being not wanted bet he's used to it off his Mrs/Mr ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Aye m8, this yeild will def be better than the last one, I reckon with a bit more effort it'll be even better. If I had somewhere to keep my mothers and clones I'd be doin a full room like I use to tho, big plants wernt a ballache in a full room. But after losing my clones and shit last time it's hard to trust any other cunt


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Mate I'm not even bothered with that little cunt, just stating a point, I've been on here 5 yrs and know and met a lot of the members in this thread, that fucker doesn't understand the honor amongst us criminals lol, we help each other out and then we repay the favor when we can, and do the same for others when we can, It's a pay it forward sorta shit,


best way to be if u ask me pick your friends carefully and help when u can.
learnt the hard way mate been shit on a few times so i just swerve the nobheads now some good decent down to earth people here tho even the slipper bandit lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've only been on here a month

And i've ordered a bm


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> best way to be if u ask me pick your friends carefully and help when u can.
> learnt the hard way mate been shit on a few times so i just swerve the nobheads now some good decent down to earth people here tho even the slipper bandit lol


The slipper bandit? Oh you've been fooled


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> I've only been on here a month
> 
> And i've ordered a bm


Sorry dude we aint into blackmen so take ur queerness else wer ... cheers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't like to count me chickens before they hatch like but I still do lol I rekon this run should be a decent weight like hope so anyway haha.....why don't u do a full room and have a tent in the corner for clones and mums? It could work couldn't it just make sure there's no light leaks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol ye funny fucker Irish


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The slipper bandit? Oh you've been fooled


haha what can i say thats the irish for ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> haha what can i say thats the irish for ya


Wat u say about the irish ???


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't like to count me chickens before they hatch like but I still do lol I rekon this run should be a decent weight like hope so anyway haha.....why don't u do a full room and have a tent in the corner for clones and mums? It could work couldn't it just make sure there's no light leaks


thats what i do but use a tent to flower and the rest to clone and veg it works well


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat u say about the irish ???


i love the irish


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't like to count me chickens before they hatch like but I still do lol I rekon this run should be a decent weight like hope so anyway haha.....why don't u do a full room and have a tent in the corner for clones and mums? It could work couldn't it just make sure there's no light leaks


Floor space m8, can't fit my two tanks in the room and a 1m tent for the clones and shit. As well m8 there's always some sorta light leak outta a tent, there is on mine anyway, would just rather have it in another room. Believe me tho I'm always workin on somewhere for me clones and shit, just ain't found it yet lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> i love the irish


Thats wat i like to hear  ... fckn need to stop this drinkin tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats wat i like to hear  ... fckn need to stop this drinkin tho


Told u m8, new user hung up his boots and ur the new alcy lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Aye I was thinking about that them tanks take up.some room don't they , I'd love a full room or a lock up somewhere would be the dream man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Told u m8, new user hung up his boots and ur the new alcy lol


Ha man maybe i aint be smokin much but fck me i been drinkin hard .. misses aint to happy but fck it cant keep em happy all the time


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha man maybe i aint be smokin much but fck me i been drinkin hard .. misses aint to happy but fck it cant keep em happy all the time


Aye m8 I can't talk, I've had a m8 stayin with me the last couple weeks cos he's working with me, that means beers and joints every night


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye I was thinking about that them tanks take up.some room don't they , I'd love a full room or a lock up somewhere would be the dream man


I've two wilma systems, about 1.2 meter square each. Made for 9 pots but I've 15 jammed in it in smaller pots, 30 of them in a room would be nice....mmmmm lol


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

fucking eating again takeaway i im a skinny twat al never know?
i think the weed


irish4:20 said:


> Ha man maybe i aint be smokin much but fck me i been drinkin hard .. misses aint to happy but fck it cant keep em happy all the time


stopped trying years ago me lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye m8 I can't talk, I've had a m8 stayin with me the last couple weeks cos he's working with me, that means beers and joints every night


Yea uve got a mate over i just go out and end up like a stray dog at the door in the early hrs ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Told u m8, new user hung up his boots and ur the new alcy lol


There is a fucking que mate he need to get in line lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> fucking eating again takeaway i im a skinny twat al never know?
> i think the weed
> 
> stopped trying years ago me lol


Stopped wat drinkin are u fckn feelin ok ???


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Stopped wat drinkin are u fckn feelin ok ???


lmao trying to please the peg haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> There is a fucking que mate he need to get in line lol


Ya wanna see the que behind me in the pub ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2015)

SEE what you've fuckin done to this place newuser lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't even go out I get pissed at home and either fall asleep somewhere between the living room and hall because I can't make it upstairs, or if I actually succeed on the stair attempt I am usually found by my wife sometime in the early hours sleeping on the bathroom floor !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao trying to please the peg haha


Please her ha only place i do thats in the sac


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Piss heads the lot of ye lol....I'dike a nice 6k garden OE something lol I can dream can't I


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't even go out I get pissed at home and either fall asleep somewhere between the living room and hall because I can't make it upstairs, or if I actually succeed on the stair attempt I am usually found by my wife sometime in the early hours sleeping on the bathroom floor !


Ahh man my gf recorded me the other nite and fck me i dnt member none of it fckn bruises everywer the nxt morn says she doesnt know how i didnt knock meself out


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Fuck right now I'm reading this and typing with one eye closed so I can see straight without the double image lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

[QUOTEk11, post: 11643861, member: 894157"]I don't even go out I get pissed at home and either fall asleep somewhere between the living room and hall because I can't make it upstairs, or if I actually succeed on the stair attempt I am usually found by my wife sometime in the early hours sleeping on the bathroom floor ![/QUOTE]

True scottish grit mate


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

it's been really nice drinkin lemonade, may i have another?



bitch drove a forklift into the ride. insurance and headaches. good thing the job transfer went through, ill be back out there in no time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Time to get the rig out and have a laugh watching benefit street


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Time to get the rig out and have a laugh watching benefit street


If it's last nights episode I don't think you'll find it that funny towards the end mate,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeh its a Xmas one I just like watching it cuz most of em are really just normal folk having a laugh some of the shit they come out with makes me howl....that crash at Alton towers is a bad one ain't it this poor kids at the front will be lucky to have legs left id rather me 2 legs than a big pay out


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

u can see where fork.. right under the glass.

cool real story ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> u can see where fork.. right under the glass.
> View attachment 3432618
> cool real story ha


Id have the body buried n all by now man


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Id have the body buried n all by now man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3432652


No man dig the hole 1st pm me il teach ya a few things ha lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 2, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Keep calm WF
> 
> I've just been down the warehouse
> 
> ...


Lets have a look at this infamous warehouse of yours then....


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wax on

Wax off


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The slipper bandit? Oh you've been fooled


I'm all down in this earth I can fucking feel the grit in my teeth!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

Morning

So, went to check the girls this morning and noticed 2 have popped pistils from the top growth. Isn't that a touch early?? I know I put them out too early (1st week May), but seeing as they get direct sunlight for 14 hours a day I didn't think that would matter. They're only just over a foot tall. Some of the pistils are burnt on the tip too (seems first full strength feed was too much).

Thoughts?

I'm more concerned with the nute burn really. My best grower has 5 leaves with burnt tips now too (its 1.5foot 9 nodes). With them flowering early, i'll have some birthday smoke!  It's been over a year since my last toke.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

if it is just the tips i wouldnt worry too much ive done it on more than a few grows n alls ended well, but it was just the tips if you got burn marks all over the leaves and they are dropping like flys then worry lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

It's just one tip per leaf on the older large fan leaves right now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well i just woke up wit a bust fckn eye dnt know wat happened but missus doin her nut.... fck me need to stop drinkin


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well i just woke up wit a bust fckn eye dnt know wat happened but missus doin her nut.... fck me need to stop drinkin


lol been there done that, why is it the womenfolk always get more pissed about it than us who actually have the black eye? lmao, night out on the sauce im guessing?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol been there done that, why is it the womenfolk always get more pissed about it than us who actually have the black eye? lmao, night out on the sauce im guessing?


Yea exaclty man she doin her nut but she did say i rang the bell for about 20 mins around 5am so she shud be be a bit pissed over that but the fucked eye has nuthin to do wit her ha  and yea man the aul sauce


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol next time say if she complains anymore she'll be the one with the black eye loool


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 3, 2015)

C`mon people help me out here, gotta decide between either Canna or Hesi nutes for soil grow, only buying the flower bottle as soil i use has enough nutes for veg stage, whats peoples opinions?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lol next time say if she complains anymore she'll be the one with the black eye loool


Lucky she didn get 1 this mornin ha


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 3, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Morning
> 
> So, went to check the girls this morning and noticed 2 have popped pistils from the top growth. Isn't that a touch early?? I know I put them out too early (1st week May), but seeing as they get direct sunlight for 14 hours a day I didn't think that would matter. They're only just over a foot tall. Some of the pistils are burnt on the tip too (seems first full strength feed was too much).
> 
> ...


I'd say they're just preflowers. I rarely use full strength nutes


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

The joys of an irishman ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The joys of an irishman ha


Jesus christ man that's gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

fucking el that looks abit rough lol

can you not remember falling over or sumfin?


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The joys of an irishman ha


lmao nice one that irish atleast u know it was a good night !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

I woke up with something like that during my vals binge, didn't have a fucking clue what happened loool


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

looks like u went west for the winter and hit the floor on the way m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2015)

speaking from experience here, that's sliding down something mark by looks of it. least you didn't take a punch lol.


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I woke up with something like that during my vals binge, didn't have a fucking clue what happened loool


lol same i use to think it was the gf getting a bit of her own back but when i stopped the blues so did the bruises haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah deffo with the skid mark on the forehead lol 

how deep is that cut on ya eye tho? do ya reckon it needs glueing/stitching or at least seen to by a doc?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

That's gonna swell up like a, get ready for it .........................potatoe


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Jesus christ man that's gonna get worse before it gets better.


Stop man its ruff


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el that looks abit rough lol
> 
> can you not remember falling over or sumfin?


Not a fuckn thing man.. me mate who works in bar said i left wit him wen he was lockn up and i was fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah deffo with the skid mark on the forehead lol
> 
> how deep is that cut on ya eye tho? do ya reckon it needs glueing/stitching or at least seen to by a doc?


Not at all a bit of pritstick n he's laughing.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao nice one that irish atleast u know it was a good night !


No i dnt know fck all


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> speaking from experience here, that's sliding down something mark by looks of it. least you didn't take a punch lol.


Yea man doubt it was a punch id say i went on me ear


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah deffo with the skid mark on the forehead lol
> 
> how deep is that cut on ya eye tho? do ya reckon it needs glueing/stitching or at least seen to by a doc?


Goin the docs man its hard to open


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not at all a bit of pritstick n he's laughing.


Ha as the gf wud say prickstick


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Goin the docs man its hard to open


ye i would mi self just to get it cleaned inside so it dont get infected


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

or as mi granny would say "get some tcp on it" lol that shit burns but works well


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The joys of an irishman ha


im with don u got movement scratches, u hit yerself on a post or summin 1 inch below the cut, the compressive wave from the impact split the skin superficially, u don't need a doc just some sticky steristrips and wait a few days unless it feels hot then go to a+e


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> or as mi granny would say "get some tcp on it" lol that shit burns but works well


Tcps handy out boy, I've a bottle of it in the bathroom.


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

zeddd u sound like somat out of emergency room irish dont need A&E when he got u lol


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Tcps handy out boy, I've a bottle of it in the bathroom.


lax im scarred by the shit me lol every little cut graze or fall and tcp came out so i stopped sayin when i got hurt haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> lax im scarred by the shit me lol every little cut graze or fall and tcp came out so i stopped sayin when i got hurt haha


Fucking stinks aswell but it's dead handy, especially if you've kids.


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking stinks aswell but it's dead handy, especially if you've kids.


my kids scream the fucking heads off and run when i get it out lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> my kids scream the fucking heads off and run when i get it out lmao


Then wallop em over the head when theyre about to take flight n if they persist make em drink some of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2015)

it's gonna go all the colours of the rainbow by time it's finished that Irish. last time i had owt like that I woke up with a load of scratches all in one direction down my watch face as well. walking along walls for support haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im with don u got movement scratches, u hit yerself on a post or summin 1 inch below the cut, the compressive wave from the impact split the skin superficially, u don't need a doc just some sticky steristrips and wait a few days unless it feels hot then go to a+e


I need a doc for a cert for the rest of the week off ha

And dnt be gettin all science on me man lol


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Then wallop em over the head when theyre about to take flight n if they persist make em drink some of it.


my kids are tough man they probably gimmie 1 of dem shiners irish got lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> my kids are tough man they probably gimmie 1 of dem shiners irish got lol


You're gone soft bud lol a nice way to cop em on a bit (n doesnt leave bruises) is to tie em down, rag over the face n pour water over it...I assure you they won't fucking cross you again.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

thats some interagation shit that [email protected] lmao but im not suprised it keeps the kids in check


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You're gone soft bud lol a nice way to cop em on a bit (n doesnt leave bruises) is to tie em down, rag over the face n pour water over it...I assure you they won't fucking cross you again.









lmao they do that for fun


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao they do that for fun


lmao fuckin ell lads whats popping apart from irish's eye socket  started week 10 today its getting closer i can almost touch it.....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Haha relax water boarding kids lol. That's one way to keep em in check, and also a quick fire way to get locked up


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

if it gets any hotter im going to melt


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lmao fuckin ell lads whats popping apart from irish's eye socket  started week 10 today its getting closer i can almost touch it.....


i can tell ya itchin to choppem lol i hate that feeling i dont know what to do wimmi self i gotta just move away from the plants haha im choppin one mi self next sat start flush this sat let it go 77 days then longest yet cant wait to try it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha relax water boarding kids lol. That's one way to keep em in check, and also a quick fire way to get locked up


No marks bud n if the kids say anything "they've a very creative imagination, won't be letting em watch the history channel anymore "


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> i can tell ya itchin to choppem lol i hate that feeling i dont know what to do wimmi self i gotta just move away from the plants haha im choppin one mi self next sat start flush this sat let it go 77 days then longest yet cant wait to try it


i cant wait but stole a few bottom buds about a week ago and they are now dry enough to smoke so i got a smoke and tbh it tastes alot better than the shit going round here i have had to stop going to the house so often as i just want to cut the fuckers down they looking good thou the free dinafem i running started smelling like blue cheese last few days too hasnt smelt at all through out but the buds are fucking huge on it and really started smelling nice


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i cant wait but stole a few bottom buds about a week ago and they are now dry enough to smoke so i got a smoke and tbh it tastes alot better than the shit going round here i have had to stop going to the house so often as i just want to cut the fuckers down they looking good thou the free dinafem i running started smelling like blue cheese last few days too hasnt smelt at all through out but the buds are fucking huge on it and really started smelling nice


lol its 1st time i aint snipped any off tbh but now youve put the thought in my head ya twat haha
so u think the dinafem gonna be a good yielder? 
what strain is it?


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> lol its 1st time i aint snipped any off tbh but now youve put the thought in my head ya twat haha
> so u think the dinafem gonna be a good yielder?
> what strain is it?


haaa sorry mate i was on the hash so had to i never done it before but as i run the royal past week 9 i knew i could take a few as they was cloudy and would of normally chopped week 9 and the dinafem is supposed to be dinafem cheese but been off putting all through the grow and even thou it looks like its got the longest to go it has out performed in the look of the size of buds but i had it vegging for weeks mate probably had it vegging about 10 weeks tbh almost threw it outside a couple times but because i put the ssh momma in to flower the dinafem had been growing the same time so put em both in under a 600


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

sum bud porn to get ya mouths watering


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> haaa sorry mate i was on the hash so had to i never done it before but as i run the royal past week 9 i knew i could take a few as they was cloudy and would of normally chopped week 9 and the dinafem is supposed to be dinafem cheese but been off putting all through the grow and even thou it looks like its got the longest to go it has out performed in the look of the size of buds but i had it vegging for weeks mate probably had it vegging about 10 weeks tbh almost threw it outside a couple times but because i put the ssh momma in to flower the dinafem had been growing the same time so put em both in under a 600


nice veg that they should give u some nice colas 
i was lookng at dinafem cheese otherday i might make a lil seed purchase tomoz and try a few new strains everyone wants fruity tastes now adays i just want some propa old school skunky cheese i might try a barneys farm blues aswell


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sum bud porn to get ya mouths watering
> View attachment 3433059 View attachment 3433062 View attachment 3433063 View attachment 3433064View attachment 3433061


that all looks tasty as fook i can almost smell it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice colas man....makka ive done the Barney's blue cheese and it wasn't all that tbh man it stunk but didn't have the cheese flavour I done their pineapple chunk too that was fucking amazing tho really fruity stinky and tasty


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

Its a change tryn to read the thread wit 1 eye while sober ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah I did the barneys blue cheese as well and it weren't up to much, so I've avoided barneys seeds all together, I like Breeders boutique and cream of the crop for seed banks and also the clone onlys are the main stay in all my grows.


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice colas man....makka ive done the Barney's blue cheese and it wasn't all that tbh man it stunk but didn't have the cheese flavour I done their pineapple chunk too that was fucking amazing tho really fruity stinky and tasty


i think al swerve the barneys then ghetts niceone
has anyone tried the strawberry cough n no if the strawberry flavour comes through in the smoke?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> i think al swerve the barneys then ghetts niceone
> has anyone tried the strawberry cough n no if the strawberry flavour comes through in the smoke?


Get the strawberry skins


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

If your wanting a really nice strong fruity tasting hard hitting weed check out the strain called Ghost of Lee Roy, I can't remember who is from but it's a killer smoke it's in my top 5 of all time.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> If your wanting a really nice strong fruity tasting hard hitting weed check out the strain called Ghost of Lee Roy, I can't remember who is from but it's a killer smoke it's in my top 5 of all time.


Just checked there it's from Rare Dankness seeds, again they are known for quality strains.


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Get the strawberry skins


i tried them u kno i didnt like them i dont like the paper taste even when i use silvers i make it flipped and rip off excess


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> that all looks tasty as fook i can almost smell it lol


oh mate i wish my camera had smellvision its fooking smelling dank as fook im so glad i upgraded my extraction cant smell nothing anywhere apart from in the room and tent but in the tent the smell is quite powerfull


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> If your wanting a really nice strong fruity tasting hard hitting weed check out the strain called Ghost of Lee Roy, I can't remember who is from but it's a killer smoke it's in my top 5 of all time.


i just want somat i aint tasted b4 like maybe orange or formentioned strawberry but with a strong flavour like a slh with lemon taste but NOT lemons lol im sick of that tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

Loved their lsd the second time I'd ran it but hated the critical kush


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> i just want somat i aint tasted b4 like maybe orange or formentioned strawberry but with a strong flavour like a slh with lemon taste but NOT lemons lol im sick of that tbh


The Leroy strain is described as having a lemon cotton candy taste but I'd say it's more of a pineapple/mango combination from the few different times I've tried it.


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

aahhhh i forgot about jack herer! ima get a few of them its taste is so unique i like it i aint smoked none for a good few years


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Never tried the critical kush but that lsd was a nice smoke mate


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The Leroy strain is described as having a lemon cotton candy taste but I'd say it's more of a pineapple/mango combination from the few different times I've tried it.


u know i can see my self spending a lil more than usual and getting a few going cause tbhu makin that mango sound nice man


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> aahhhh i forgot about jack herer! ima get a few of them its taste is so unique i like it i aint smoked none for a good few years


thats definately one of my wanted strains mate i loved jack the ripper years ago i definate want to run jack herer too


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> u know i can see my self spending a lil more than usual and getting a few going cause tbhu makin that mango sound nice man


mango is supposed to be massive yields too


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats definately one of my wanted strains mate i loved jack the ripper years ago i definate want to run jack herer too


oh its f'in lovely mate honest i only had it a few times was import done propa never seen anyone round my area with it to this day i take it jack he ripper is a cross of the herer


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

makka said:


> oh its f'in lovely mate honest i only had it a few times was import done propa never seen anyone round my area with it to this day i take it jack he ripper is a cross of the herer


jack the ripper i smoked from a friend grower about 12 years ago i have no idea the genetics but it was my all time favourite cant explain the quality of it was out of this world


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

just looked and it says its jacks cleaner and space queen i gotta get it but i remember my friend said its quality but not good quantity


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

rockerij jack herer n ghs jack herer out of stock with pick n mix


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

but Tga genetics says this .. copied from Tga
*Jack the Ripper *

   
Jacks Cleaner P1 x Space Queen
*High Times Top Ten List 2006*
Featured in the *Big Book of Buds 3,* pages 86-89

Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. A true 8 week Sativa Haze the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week Haze ever produced.

This plant will produce triangle shaped spear buds that pretty much stopped active calyx growth early and produced copious amounts of resin instead. Resin production was evident from day 12 in 12/12 but really started to fatten up the heads around day 50 or so.

I find it performs best untopped with a long vegetative period. Once you smoke it the high creeps up, at first you may think that its not so strong but then whammo... it hits you hard and there's no turning back... then... you will be deep in thought and meditative for quite some time... the duration and intensity is strong and thought provoking.

*Phenotypes:* There are 2 main phenotypes both with a Lemon Haze smell and short growth. One of them tends to have more a pine smell
*Height:* Look for the short phenotype and colas that swell late
*Yield:* Medium to heavy / Moderate trim work
*Indoor and Outdoor
Best way to grow:* Untopped and vegged into a full bush
*Harvest:* 8-9 weeks
*Sat/Ind:* 70/30
*Hybrid:* Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x NL x Jack Herer x Romulan x Cindy99BCGA
*High Type:* Intense, trippy, visual, phase shifting, increased heart rate, heavy crash, increased appetite, pain relief, paranoia
*Taste:* Lemon, mango, pine, hash, with a heavy haze influence


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

This is another on my top 5 tasting strains of all time, Chuckys Bride by Eskobar seeds, Very strong pineapple taste with a after tone of the exo cheese
http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Eskobar-Seeds/Eskobar-Seeds-Chuckys-Bride


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

That sounds delicious


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> This is another on my top 5 tasting strains of all time, Chuckys Bride by Eskobar seeds, Very strong pineapple taste with a after tone of the exo cheese
> http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Eskobar-Seeds/Eskobar-Seeds-Chuckys-Bride


that looks nice thou .. i could spend 1000s on strains if i let myself but in the past so many dissapointing results from seeds all about the proven clones but its good to hear from people that have grown other strains with good results


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> This is another on my top 5 tasting strains of all time, Chuckys Bride by Eskobar seeds, Very strong pineapple taste with a after tone of the exo cheese
> http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Eskobar-Seeds/Eskobar-Seeds-Chuckys-Bride


out of stock thou bastards always the case .


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> out of stock thou bastards always the case .


with the good ones anyway lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That sounds delicious


It is mate I've had it twice and both times it tasted almost identical,


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It is mate I've had it twice and both times it tasted almost identical,


thats going to have to get put on my wish list i think ....


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It is mate I've had it twice and both times it tasted almost identical,


is it really a 7-8 week flower too mate


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Eskobar Seeds - Chucky's Bride*
Exodus Cheese clone vs Cinderella 99 pineapple male.
A 7 week flowering cheese hybrid.
Skunk bushy type of plant, slightly more sativa then the original Cheese clone.

Cinderella 99 made the cheese fasterflowering and more tropical tasting.
A real intense taste and smell who stays while enjoying.
Exotic cocktail, euforic high, Cheese from the tropics.
A winner in all 3 sektions: flowering speed, taste and yield.

Type: Hybrid
Flowering time: 7-8 weeks
Harvest: Up to 500 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste: Exotic coctail
Effect: Euforic high
Flowers : Dense buds with sativa influence's
THC: Percentage up to 20%


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

Barney's are a good seed company man they have some fire strains just their blue cheese is wank lol liberty haze is suppose to good not tried it tho. But the pine chunk is a sure winner.....hso bluberry headband is on the cards as well as DH strawberry sour diesel I think the hso BH is at f6 status and stable as fuck I've done a few hso grows and all have been good weed


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Barney's are a good seed company man they have some fire strains just their blue cheese is wank lol liberty haze is suppose to good not tried it tho. But the pine chunk is a sure winner.....hso bluberry headband is on the cards as well as DH strawberry sour diesel I think the hso BH is at f6 status and stable as fuck I've done a few hso grows and all have been good weed


i tried liberty haze and was dissapointed it smelt lovely while growing but results was poo poo unfortunately i did say i would try it again to see if it was just the pheno


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> is it really a 7-8 week flower too mate


Yeah mate they say 7 weeks but id give it 8 that's what my mate done who's grown it and like I've said his tasted amazing.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate they say 7 weeks but id give it 8 that's what my mate done who's grown it and like I've said his tasted amazing.


im sold mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Eskobar does a few really nice strains mate have a look at some of his others, There is also others sites that stock his range so even tho that site is sold out u might get it somewhere else just now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

That does sound nice hulk lol too many stains man gets me wet


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

nice one lads i got a big list on paper now its gonna cost me f'in bomb lol some good info gained tho


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Eskobar does a few really nice strains mate have a look at some of his others, There is also others sites that stock his range so even tho that site is sold out u might get it somewhere else just now


im looking now lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

i want the zlh pshycosis exo and livers still but think jack herer and that chuckys bride is my complete wish list ..... hint hint .. hint hint lol


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

cant find the rockerij jack herer no where found the ghs one tho gonna have to settle for them


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just picked up some Blue Mystic while the lad toddles off to get me some SLH, today is starting to look up lmao


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2015)

found the rockerij but is http://www.hippyseeds.com/ reliable/safe?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

I've just popped 3 apollo13 and 3 gsc only 2 of the cookies made it tho hope I get a doughy smelling pheno....the apollos are suppose to be orange and grapefruit so looking forward to them...I've got a few hog beans as well but their not getting pooped for another 6 week or so yet can't wait tho the hog is a killer strain man


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> but Tga genetics says this .. copied from Tga
> *Jack the Ripper *
> 
> Jacks Cleaner P1 x Space Queen
> ...


I really love this shit. Actually it's been my top head choice for almost 5 years. some people claim anxiety as a side effect, but I already have anxiety, can't separate which is which and don't give a fk. The best thing besides the lemony goodness turpines is that it's a great mood elevator/antidepressant.

_Anyone ever regenerate a flowered plant back into veg?
_
dam near lost the strain recently, have no idea how new beans wld compare to my cut. fortunately i managed to get some new growth back going and i'll try to snap a pic of regen veg plant. looks rough but still smells like victory.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

jtr can be a good strain but I pref sensis jack herer, fuk that's a good smoke


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Evening care givers and patients

Time to get medicated


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I really love this shit. Actually it's been my top head choice for almost 5 years. some people claim anxiety as a side effect, but I already have anxiety, can't separate which is which and don't give a fk. The best thing besides the lemony goodness turpines is that it's a great mood elevator/antidepressant.
> 
> _Anyone ever regenerate a flowered plant back into veg?
> _
> ...


that bud looks premature thou imo


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I really love this shit. Actually it's been my top head choice for almost 5 years. some people claim anxiety as a side effect, but I already have anxiety, can't separate which is which and don't give a fk. The best thing besides the lemony goodness turpines is that it's a great mood elevator/antidepressant.
> 
> _Anyone ever regenerate a flowered plant back into veg?
> _
> ...


reveggin a plant will show lots of deformed leaves and lots of mad branching but once revegged cuts taken will resemble the exact traits of the plant before it was revegged mate


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Abe send the glue to the clone fairy

And you can join the collective


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

The Borg?

Didn't Picard fuck them up??


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 3, 2015)

You have not been assimilated yet merlot

And i wouldn't be surprised if you aint been grassed to the RSPCA


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

You want my dogs?? I'll ship em to ya


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3433260


haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Abe send the glue to the clone fairy
> 
> And you can join the collective


that gorilla glue has seen some recent proliferation; eyes open.



zeddd said:


> jtr can be a good strain but I pref sensis jack herer, fuk that's a good smoke


this JTR is a little airy which I don't mind the air circulation; never botrytis type issues like w dense indica. all about the terps and it's a fast one w some saty traits.

plenty of claims sensi seedbank changed breeders awhile back and lost material.. not sure how their *jack herer *is now, compared to then. is it sannies, or who, that has f4 JH that's supposed to be quality.

buddy got sensi seed JH (they still don't mail to u.s.) from dam around 2000 and there were amazing genetics in that pack and plenty of variation. it's a nice original four way hybrid


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

Dabs are savage man wish I'd not bonged so much of it beforehand


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm in stealth mode abe

Aint no 3 pistoleroes can take down JW


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

keep the collective on track;
a lot of sick folks are relying on cbd medicine.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> that bud looks premature thou imo


you're probably right. i don't track things perfectly and sometimes harvest in sections, i was out of ripper when i started harvesting a few colas. earlier cut, speedier bzzz. jtr slender tric. stalks.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that gorilla glue has seen some recent proliferation; eyes open.
> 
> this JTR is a little airy which I don't mind the air circulation; never botrytis type issues like w dense indica. all about the terps and it's a fast one w some saty traits.
> 
> ...


its got that moreish taste man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2015)

i feel a bit of a cunt i thought my plants had nute burn turns out its zinc deficiency


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i feel a bit of a cunt i thought my plants had nute burn turns out its zinc deficiency


saYs who mate? got any pics cos they look v different


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2015)

these 3 are what they look like now but the ones on the bottom was more black tips and curled under    i just looked at the chart and its what it looks more like to me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

Have they been splashed with a bit of feed? Kinder looks that way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2015)

no m8 nothing gos over them any more


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2015)

the bottom leafs looked
like the one one the right


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmmm I'd say they're a little dark tbh mate I think if u had a zinc def they'd be a lot more leaf damage and more of them...u can see a lot of tips have a wee bit of nuts burn that's fuck all shows the plants are pumped lol...but to me that looks like its had a splash on it weird how its near the tips tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

lmao well it could be this or it could be that?!? unless you find out yaself your always be listening to this....... go with what you think pomp n learn if your mistaken.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lool true say geez.....I'm loving my hose And funnel contraption the water proper bubbles out if it I rekon the girlies love it gonna be on 2 litre a day soon


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool true say geez.....I'm loving my hose And funnel contraption the water proper bubbles out if it I rekon the girlies love it gonna be on 2 litre a day soon


what light u rocking nowdays then? u running the 1000hps now of not? no more blaming it on the lights i mean lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol Yeh man the 1k shits lit up ta fuck tent is stacked and lights still hitting the floor....gotem all well trimmed so should be good man I hope anyway lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> these 3 are what they look like now but the ones on the bottom was more black tips and curled under View attachment 3433403 View attachment 3433404 View attachment 3433405 i just looked at the chart and its what it looks more like to me


that is a harmless cal burn from maxing out the nutes, fuk they are well fed man but oh no its not grow a clock ill get twatted by the thread police ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

not twatted at all zedd just told to learn himself you was telling irish earlier to wait until he feels heat in a wound like that nxt to his eye lmao heat means infected and that sounds like a good idea next to ya eye as much as i beleive any plant diagnosis by a fucking pic.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2015)

yeh man just gave them a week of pk13/14


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2015)

I came home today and checked the mother plants I have, 2 of them, ones shrivelled to fuck and all droopy and the others fine, the fucker drank all it's feed from it bubbler pot. So much for nothing goes wrong lmao, lucky I've 2 and I'm goin a try bring the fucked one back anyway, might be totally fucked tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that is a harmless cal burn from maxing out the nutes, fuk they are well fed man but oh no its not grow a clock ill get twatted by the thread police ffs


the bottoms leafs seems bad tho m8 burnt crispy and shrivled


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

So how many of u dirty fuckers are watching the Programme about prozzies on channel 4 just now ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the bottoms leafs seems bad tho m8 burnt crispy and shrivled


well so far you have cal burn, zinc burn and spilling excess feed on ya plants lmao ask again 2mora and there will be a few more options, if i had definate answers for you id say em but i dont know, that looks as much like lots of nute burn ive seen which nute i dont no lol or it could be a number of defiences i dont no about either........


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So how many of u dirty fuckers are watching the Programme about prozzies on channel 4 just now ?


which channel? lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 3, 2015)

And how many of u have just switched over to check it out now? Those are the really dirty fuckers lol !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

the tv wasnt even on lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the tv wasnt even on lol


Is now tho eh lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Is now tho eh lol


no actually it was just a post cracking of the next, im not adhered to a brass my prob is i always think its a good idea when ive been sniffing non stop for 48-72hr n have not a hope of getting a hard-on with or without V's lmao some seriousluy wasted money gone on there.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

Mines on , cocks out


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no actually it was just a post cracking of the next, im not adhered to a brass my prob is i always think its a good idea when ive been sniffing non stop for 48-72hr n have not a hope of getting a hard-on with or without V's lmao some seriousluy wasted money gone on there.


Fair dos m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Mines on , cocks out


Brilliant lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no actually it was just a post cracking of the next, im not adhered to a brass my prob is i always think its a good idea when ive been sniffing non stop for 48-72hr n have not a hope of getting a hard-on with or without V's lmao some seriousluy wasted money gone on there.


It's great if you can manage to get the fucker to rise though lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

£2000 a night !, u could fuck off abroad on hols & get all yer oriffices & danglies sucked & licked till yer ears fall off ,for a week or 2 , & still av change !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

@ Merlot, my bro has just bought a gaff in a village in south France , I will get name of it, meby if ya close we can meet up , drink wine & snap a bread stick or 3


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

oui oui no shortage of wine here 10 liters of drinkable red for 17 euro...I get wasted every night lmao fuck me i can on one hand the amount of days i've been sober of an evening on one hand..over a 2 year period


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

R u growing out there m8 ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not realy sat her knocking one out by the way !, I'm much more refined !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm not realy sat her knocking one out by the way !, I'm much more refined !


lmao fucking el mate i swear sometimes a like feels cheap that deserved some rep lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah first grow. 9 Sensi skunk outdoors (I lost a seed cause im a clumsy cunt). It's going ok like.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao fucking el mate i swear sometimes a like feels cheap that deserved some rep lol


Haha , m8, I put a 4m x 2m x 2m tent up in a garage today, took me ages to find the size I wanted , great quality !, but there were 3 cross members in garage we couldn't move, what a cunt to get up ! I lost 3 stone lol, but it's up & looking rather sexy in there , mmmmmmmm


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> keep the collective on track;
> a lot of sick folks are relying on cbd medicine.


Make it so

Tell the triangle, colorado and washington to chillax

The ZLH will be stateside soon


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> not twatted at all zedd just told to learn himself you was telling irish earlier to wait until he feels heat in a wound like that nxt to his eye lmao heat means infected and that sounds like a good idea next to ya eye as much as i beleive any plant diagnosis by a fucking pic.


lol twatted good and proper, and if u read my posts correctly I didn't say wait til its hot u knob jockey I sais IF its hot go to Aand E not ya local doc


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the bottoms leafs seems bad tho m8 burnt crispy and shrivled


they will be with nute burn and slight lockout but it doesn't look too bad from what uve shown mate


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

Well it's another beautiful day outside. Shame i'll spend most of the day finishing off the lawns.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Well it's another beautiful day outside. Shame i'll spend most of the day finishing off the lawns.


sounds nice man, always liked French countryside, sounds like u got a big ole gaff out there if it takes u 2 days to mow the lawns ?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

2 aces of lawn, all done with a normal mower...it's tedious tbh 2 days out of every week from april to oct I'm cutting grass. I carry around a cool bag with 6 beers in to help relieve the boredom


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

mow same, but don't over manage it. som is prairie again. rotate sections and a good portion always stays longer. becomes wildlife habitat and cuts dwn on t time.

run tractor as little as poss unless there's an event. canadian group Rush played here last year. we were so stoned it may have been a cover band


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> mow same, but don't over manage it. som is prairie again. rotate sections and a good portion always stays longer. becomes wildlife habitat and cuts dwn on t time.
> 
> run tractor as little as poss unless there's an event. canadian group Rush played here last year. we were so stoned it may have been a cover band


totally with u on that leave a few patches go long get the insect life up and keep the birds happy, save a bit of mow time too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2015)

2 acres with a normal mower in 35+ !? get yourself down to mr bricolage n get a a sit on jobby man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well so far you have cal burn, zinc burn and spilling excess feed on ya plants lmao ask again 2mora and there will be a few more options, if i had definate answers for you id say em but i dont know, that looks as much like lots of nute burn ive seen which nute i dont no lol or it could be a number of defiences i dont no about either........


I'd have to say looks like his plants got the plague


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 4, 2015)

Mornin ladies


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> mow same, but don't over manage it. som is prairie again. rotate sections and a good portion always stays longer. becomes wildlife habitat and cuts dwn on t time.
> 
> run tractor as little as poss unless there's an event. canadian group Rush played here last year. we were so stoned it may have been a cover band


Got like 20 acres of meadow which is cut for hay/used for horse pasture. It's not manicured by any stretch, it's like 60/40 grass to weed ratio lol it use to be beautifully manicured by all accounts but the previous owners divorced, she moved out and he let it go to shit. We're going to get a mini tractor plus topper for the larger sections of grass. That's gonna run 10-12k though, so she's setting money aside to buy for next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin ladies


 Lool just realised you look like the toxic avenger now with that deformed noggin of yours


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lool just realised you look like the toxic avenger now with that deformed noggin of yours


Aww stop man its a fckn joke sore enuf aswel good thing ive a cuple blues around


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

EAT ALL THE BLUES!


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

afternoon cunts whats happenin?
@Ghettogrower187 Check mail
looking nice out today will have to get the bbq out later after finnished work slap some big fuck off steaks on 
and yes irish EAT ALL THE BLUES ...
Got myself couple sleeves of blues coming too prob land the week end ready to help me through the harvest time


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

Aww man lol


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man lol


lol think am a get a strip mi self if i can haha need to work on mi self control i think


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

will help with the trimming mate wake up and all the buds will be trimmed and i wont remember doing fuck all


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

anyone remember where that grow was before some one posted on here where there was a hydrolic secret door in the shower to an underground farm it wasnt in this country thou i cant remember what country it was


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2015)

think they were sausage rolls thc. where the door was under a load of dirty clothes or something. 

your trim shouldn't be that hard man, mostly colas from what i could see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

Was Polish message thinks


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think they were sausage rolls thc. where the door was under a load of dirty clothes or something.
> 
> your trim shouldn't be that hard man, mostly colas from what i could see.


thanks don ye ye i think it was the sausage rolls just couldnt find it and ye it shouldnt be too bad thou as mostly big colas also not as bad as last time only 8 cheese to cut first then the ssh will be prob 2 + weeks later so not as bad as last run


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

Yep twas polish


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lol if I was to trim on blues the plants would be a mess and I rekon I'd be missing a finger or 2....best thing for me when trimming is just a few joints per rolled .anything else and shit gets messy man


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

found the fooker nice one lads


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol if I was to trim on blues the plants would be a mess and I rekon I'd be missing a finger or 2....best thing for me when trimming is just a few joints per rolled .anything else and shit gets messy man


shit does get messy tho lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yep twas polish


nice one lax i found a different video of same thing thou lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2015)

getting your high right for trimming is an often underestimated task. too coked trims sloppy as fuck too stoned it's a bore off. E and the focus is all over the shop for fine work. sober, who the fuck wants to do that. few britneys a line and a blue or two n your good to go i reckon. barring that last hour when you've polished the sniff and are talking 6 million miles an hour on your own wishing you had another G.

real talk haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lmao that's why I stopped man


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting your high right for trimming is an often underestimated task. too coked trims sloppy as fuck too stoned it's a bore off. E and the focus is all over the shop for fine work. sober, who the fuck wants to do that. few britneys a line and a blue or two n your good to go i reckon. barring that last hour when you've polished the sniff and are talking 6 million miles an hour on your own wishing you had another G.
> 
> real talk haha


that sounds like me idea of a great few days trimming lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol if I was to trim on blues the plants would be a mess and I rekon I'd be missing a finger or 2....best thing for me when trimming is just a few joints per rolled .anything else and shit gets messy man


Man its fucking hilarious you wake up thinking Aww shit I didn't finish trimming but then you did classic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2015)

whats that yank drug you get a script for that makes you focus? adderall or something.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats that yank drug you get a script for that makes you focus? adderall or something.


yea mate adderall sounds interesting lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 4, 2015)

@ thick high cunt

The Tennessee Cave


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 4, 2015)

Is that a fucking new York bagel on her forehead


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

Fuck me I just had a shit your pants moment. This chopper has flown in real low and slow (you can see the tail reg) so I'm like shitttt! lucky he doesn't stop at ours but hovers over a house across the road (like 1000m away). I dash out to where me plants are grab 2 at a time and leg it to the nearest bush. I'm leaving the cunts there for an hour. Dodgy...I'm thinking they're there to check on the process of a new build going up, but best to play it safe.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

horrible feeling that mate and better safe than sorry mate


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

There was a chopper hovering about last night in the dark too...I'd better get this polytunnel up I think.


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> There was a chopper hovering about last night in the dark too...I'd better get this polytunnel up I think.


lol i yhink ur right haha

on anothwer note got mi blues n its gonna be a .....................


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

I took the box out, but it's just too fucking hot. It's still in the high 30s right now in the sun. Next week is suppose to be cooler I think.

edit - nope, still roasting next week


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Fuck me I just had a shit your pants moment. This chopper has flown in real low and slow (you can see the tail reg) so I'm like shitttt! lucky he doesn't stop at ours but hovers over a house across the road (like 1000m away). I dash out to where me plants are grab 2 at a time and leg it to the nearest bush. I'm leaving the cunts there for an hour. Dodgy...I'm thinking they're there to check on the process of a new build going up, but best to play it safe.


Wouldn't surprise me if one of these lot aint grassed you


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

How the fuck could they grass me medicunt?! no cunt knows where i live!!! plus growers don't grass on other growers unless they're inbred donkey fucking cunts


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Stealth Mode


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

You must be out on day release from the nutty house or something, cause ya ain't right in the head.


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Stealth Mode


your the only one in stealth mode here


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You must be out on day release from the nutty house or something, cause ya ain't right in the head.


Lol

I got the chateau on google earth

I was sat watching you mow the meadow earlier

Avin a joint


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

Sure lol anyone who reads this thread knows I live in a fair sized house with land and I said earlier I was mowing today. So 1/10 for effort.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't even entertain him merlot he's a full on prick like any typical twat he'll get bored if we ignore him long enough, mind you he'll only start a fresh account again that's the sort of boy he is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey medicropper I've found your fb profile pic


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

tell ya what lads them indian cipla ddiazepam 10mg are laughin only had 3 n got a wobbnle onn


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

u think if im flippin an oz a day in seperates im hot? im gettin a bit para tbh but my grow aint in my house or swag just enough for persy but u think its too risky ???


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

like they could start watchin me then follow me to the grow????


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Smoke weed every day


your going on blank list your a fuckin propa weapon lad n u know it u need to grow the fuck up n now u getting blocked so dont bother replying ya clampit


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

Anything is possible makka. You in and out everyday?? TBH only thing that realistically could give you away is the neighbors around the grow house if they get suspect.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Its a lot less botha wi a hover


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Anything is possible makka. You in and out everyday?? TBH only thing that realistically could give you away is the neighbors around the grow house if they get suspect.


i know yea its a risk im a have to take buddy no the dollar tbh


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

i wont lie my back alley pengs of potent but he cf isnt coping with the smell


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

makka said:


> i know yea its a risk im a have to take buddy no the dollar tbh


why sell in shots bro move it all in one sale one time one blast


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2015)

first day today temps hit 30 i had to put the controller in over drive but got them back to 28 first sign of the summer lads tents gonna be getting hot


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> why sell in shots bro move it all in one sale one time one blast


nono i flip oz,s off mi bro into draws 10/20s so i mak to a free smoke n a bit of doh till my crops come town


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

makka said:


> nono i flip oz,s off mi bro into draws 10/20s so i mak to a free smoke n a bit of doh till my crops come town


but its only to a few persy friends tho 5 people


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> why sell in shots bro move it all in one sale one time one blast


i do sell mi own in bulk lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

Is there a tent manufacturer that stands out over others?? This idea of a stable grow in the winter is going to cost too much cash with no potential bulk buyer in sight. So a tent for personal seems ideal.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 4, 2015)

The dark rooms ain't bad for the price secret jardin are alright too the dark rooms have good quality zips and thick .material


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 4, 2015)

makka said:


> i think al swerve the barneys then ghetts niceone
> has anyone tried the strawberry cough n no if the strawberry flavour comes through in the smoke?


Now this is just my opinion but I reckon the strawberry smell really comes through when you're harvesting it. I've grown it twice and noticed it both times


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 4, 2015)

makka said:


> oh its f'in lovely mate honest i only had it a few times was import done propa never seen anyone round my area with it to this day i take it jack he ripper is a cross of the herer



Try Sannies Jack - it's very nice indeed like all Sannies gear it seems


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 4, 2015)

yeah the dr versions are a decent tents stay away from there ds or whatever its cheaper range is called again, budbox tents aint bad either much the same as the dr range from secret jardin.

roof/greenqube tents are good aswel they have really strong poles n seem very well made all round.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 4, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> im looking now lol


I just orderedEsco's Aztec Rain. Says there good "nearly from seed"


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

I got mine of an import bloke,some Chinese import , 4 m long , mahoosive fucker , best quality tent I've ever seen ! I'm well chuffed to fuck & back, 
Price , do ya reken ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Thick as fuck , quality reflective inside & Xtra floor cover, even little knobbly bits on end of poles for solid fit .... £239, that's deliverd ! Chicken dinner


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd not realized they did tents upwards of 4m! I thought they all topped out at like 5foot long (shows what I know) Price...well my new polytunnel at 4.5mx2mx2m was 80 quid (reduced from 170), so a touch more then that??

beat me to it....239 aint bad for that size. I'll have to price shit up as I own zero indoor equipment.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Get on the bay of fleas !


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

I haven't used ebay for a good 10 years now. Everything I bought ended u being chinese fake shit, so I fucked it off.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Well whatever bunch of chinks put this together done a good job , I've been in a few tents in me time & this kicks em to the curb


----------



## Merlot (Jun 4, 2015)

You got a link? I'll check out the brands the others boys recommended too.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Thick as fuck , quality reflective inside & Xtra floor cover, even little knobbly bits on end of poles for solid fit .... £239, that's deliverd ! Chicken dinner


Hard to beat when a gamble like that pays off


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Is there a tent manufacturer that stands out over others?? This idea of a stable grow in the winter is going to cost too much cash with no potential bulk buyer in sight. So a tent for personal seems ideal.


black orchid are the bollax, 2 mins to put up, steel corners, light proof zip seals and lots of zips and holes for ducting, 2 mins to come down


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Hard to beat when a gamble like that pays off


I thought it was going to be shite MG, didn't look too clever in pic , it arrived in 2 big boxes , I could hardly lift the fuckers ! Realy good light proof heavy meterials !
It's like a garage in a garage !, Evening Z , I'm off to me pit , I bid you all goodnight gents.


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

mornings feckers i weed the bed


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2015)

5.30 am and im already smoking man i need to stop it!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 5, 2015)

shit lol my day wouldn't start if I started at 5.30am. I expect to be in the pub by midday.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Good Morning Collective 

and thick cunts


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2015)

hey medi, what's shakin'?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

bit of brain ache today. boozing from half 1 til 10 yesterday. gotta grab the sunny days while you can up north


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

Kush cadets eh lmao. space cadets more like


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey medi, what's shakin'?


Got to get off my lazy ass and bang a big shift in


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 5, 2015)

I like to bang a big shit out in morning me self


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2015)

gotta try n decide on what nutes to buy today n go forward with, also need some new ducting as mine has started splitting in places, not surprising as some of it is years old lol

Aside from bio-bizz( which i dont like) what other soil nutes do people use with decent results? Local hydro shop has a choice of either Hesi or Canna


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> gotta try n decide on what nutes to buy today n go forward with, also need some new ducting as mine has started splitting in places, not surprising as some of it is years old lol
> 
> Aside from bio-bizz( which i dont like) what other soil nutes do people use with decent results? Local hydro shop has a choice of either Hesi or Canna


canna mate and H&G Additives


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> canna mate and H&G Additives


Cheers for the input, what additives you use and why out of interest?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone got any 6" fans they want rid of?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)

this is one of the bottom leafs


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Cheers for the input, what additives you use and why out of interest?


Bud Xl has a unique ability to extract sugars from the leaves of the plant and transfer them to the fruit from week 3 till week before flush
T_OP BOOSTER_ contains potassium and phosphorus to ensure explosive flowering for one week only as a pk booster
Shooting Powder is a bloom enhancer for 2 weeks before final week of flush


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> this is one of the bottom leafsView attachment 3434436


are the tops ok mate ? could just be a bit of nute burn if u been pumping them up whats new growth tips like


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 5, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Get on the bay of fleas !


Amazon ain't bad either for tents


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Bud Xl has a unique ability to extract sugars from the leaves of the plant and transfer them to the fruit from week 3 till week before flush
> T_OP BOOSTER_ contains potassium and phosphorus to ensure explosive flowering for one week only as a pk booster
> Shooting Powder is a bloom enhancer for 2 weeks before final week of flush


See reading that all i see is 

overpriced snake oil
overpriced snake oil
overpriced plant killer like ripen

lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> See reading that all i see is
> 
> overpriced snake oil
> overpriced snake oil
> ...


its what ive used for a long time i also use ripen too thou


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> its what ive used for a long time i also use ripen too thou


I look at your grows and think nice, if it works it works


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> See reading that all i see is
> 
> overpriced snake oil
> overpriced snake oil
> ...


ive grown the same strain using bio bizz bat special and canna and i have also grown the same strain without h and g additives and to be honest i got 2 1/2 oz per plant without the additives and got over 4 oz per plant using them so i dont grow without them these days also the buds i grew without was no where near as dense was fluffy compared mate


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I look at your grows and think nice, if it works it works


exactly mate ive been on a long road and would say i got it all tuned in how i like i dont get many problems at all and always very very happy with results i know its everyone for them selves but i found you normally get back what you put in .
you can scrimp and scape and still get decent bud but if i put in that little bit more i get alot more back just my 10 pence


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

ok i just found an old grow when i first started i got 26 oz from 16 plants vegged for 4 weeks that was just vega and floors now when i used H&G i did 13 plants and got 53 oz NoBrainer IMO


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

can i just add the 26 oz was what was decent bud i had lots and lots of shitty pop corn very disapointed


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> gotta try n decide on what nutes to buy today n go forward with, also need some new ducting as mine has started splitting in places, not surprising as some of it is years old lol
> 
> Aside from bio-bizz( which i dont like) what other soil nutes do people use with decent results? Local hydro shop has a choice of either Hesi or Canna


if u go with canna and havr soft water u need to supplement cal/mag or u get a mg def at around 5/6 week from seed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Bud Xl has a unique ability to extract sugars from the leaves of the plant and transfer them to the fruit from week 3 till week before flush
> T_OP BOOSTER_ contains potassium and phosphorus to ensure explosive flowering for one week only as a pk booster
> Shooting Powder is a bloom enhancer for 2 weeks before final week of flush


so u use the ripen after the 2nd week of the shooting powder ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

@newuserlol new hannibal out man


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

just put into darkness for 3 days then its gettin chppoed u think its right time?

or a bit longer maybe?

soz for shit pics

they just keep poppin fresh white hairs on the crowns


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

why you waiting 3 days man? i've heard folks doing 1 but imo it's bollocks. if your pistils are receding into the bud and your trichs are amber she's done. or whatever mix of colour you like, milky or whatever.


Sear Lad, you can't go wrong with A&B man. pk13/14 to boost & ripen for the last week


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why you waiting 3 days man? i've heard folks doing 1 but imo it's bollocks. if your pistils are receding into the bud and your trichs are amber she's done. or whatever mix of colour you like, milky or whatever.
> 
> 
> Sear Lad, you can't go wrong with A&B man. pk13/14 to boost & ripen for the last week


fuck it then should i judt chop it now she had stopped drinking hardly anything anything anyway all trichs cloudy and say 20% amber in patches.
u say chop then?


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

and they all look nice and swollen imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mg email back at u mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

aye man I'd say you could take that now and be a happy chap.


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man I'd say you could take that now and be a happy chap.


cool could use the space to to throw somat else in tbh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

take it when you like man, it's personal pref really. if you want it heavy wait another few days for more amber if you're not really arsed and it's out the door take it now.


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> take it when you like man, it's personal pref really. if you want it heavy wait another few days for more amber if you're not really arsed and it's out the door take it now.


most of it out the door so mind made up lol cheers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)

i thought the more amber the less thc = the lesser high and more of a chill high prob why i harvest to early then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

nah man more amber means heavier high, clear trichs will be a racy high.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)

fuck i prob havest about 2-3 weeks early then and lost alot of Weight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

aye that's when your ladies stack on.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)

yeh man never had any amber at all think ill wait this time im at 6.5 weeks at mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

learning to read your plants is the best advice i ever got man. there used to be a thread about called 'is it done yet'


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

well its chopped and hangin and its deffo ready will gets some good hd pics up later cot a few coke cans anyway lol im hpoing between 3 to 5 oz guestismate the buds rock hard


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Afternoon fuckers, just ordered all my shit to setup another grow area, so come end of nxt week I should have 2 spots up and running and another little spot to keep 1 or 2 mothers going. 
On that note does anyone in here have an old spare 600w ballast that they ain't needing? Obviously I'll cover costs.


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

hanging


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2015)

makka said:


> hanging
> View attachment 3434544 View attachment 3434545


I know some think this joke gets old but I'm serious.....
When u goina finish trimming it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe personal preference but I trim far more than that. I put out what I'd like to receive


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I know some think this joke gets old but I'm serious.....
> When u goina finish trimming it?


lol ye right it does but i wait till its dry and it just crumbles off and i make hash out of it ive only trimmed what didnt have sugar on
dont worry thats not the finished poduck lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2015)

makka said:


> lol ye right it does but i wait till its dry and it just crumbles off and i make hash out of it ive only trimmed what didnt have sugar on
> dont worry thats not the finished poduck lol


Good to hear m8. Some folks do leave it like that and think it's ok, it's fuckin not lol


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Good to hear m8. Some folks do leave it like that and think it's ok, it's fuckin not lol


i hate it my self lol
do to others u would expect others would do to you is my motto haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

makka said:


> i hate it my self lol
> do to others u would expect others would do to you is my motto haha


In that case I shouldn't even bother drying or trimming mine, just chop and shot lol, some of the weed I need to buy up here feels like that's exactly what's been done. 

I like to give a pretty decent trim but towards the end I normally get lazy and leave the odd sugar leaf on, like u said tho when it's dry they just crumble right off anyway.


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> In that case I shouldn't even bother drying or trimming mine, just chop and shot lol, some of the weed I need to buy up here feels like that's exactly what's been done.
> 
> I like to give a pretty decent trim but towards the end I normally get lazy and leave the odd sugar leaf on, like u said tho when it's dry they just crumble right off anyway.


n thats what i use to make my hash init comes off nice


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> so u use the ripen after the 2nd week of the shooting powder ?


shooting powder week 6 and 7 with floors and bud xl, ripen week 8 water week 9 or add 1 week on for 10 week


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah I dry all my sugar trim then sift it for kief, then wash the leftovers with ISO to strip the last little bit off and get some nice ISO hash. 
I'm wanting to try the bho extraction but never get round to buying the equipment for it.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck it then should i judt chop it now she had stopped drinking hardly anything anything anyway all trichs cloudy and say 20% amber in patches.
> u say chop then?


i would chop on 20 % amber mate if they been flushed


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

makka said:


> if u go with canna and havr soft water u need to supplement cal/mag or u get a mg def at around 5/6 week from seed


ive only ever had to add cal/mag if using biobizz or bat special ive never needed it with canna


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon fuckers, just ordered all my shit to setup another grow area, so come end of nxt week I should have 2 spots up and running and another little spot to keep 1 or 2 mothers going.
> On that note does anyone in here have an old spare 600w ballast that they ain't needing? Obviously I'll cover costs.


ive got quite a few mate will dig em out and see whats there


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

@TheHulk11 how many you need ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2015)

makka said:


> if u go with canna and havr soft water u need to supplement cal/mag or u get a mg def at around 5/6 week from seed


nah 8.2 down here lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Dry trimming is best for flavour....I did a little test to deffo make sure and the psy dry trimmed is better flavours and feels a better stone too


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dry trimming is best for flavour....I did a little test to deffo make sure and the psy dry trimmed is better flavours and feels a better stone too


totally agree done the same and found the same results, cut the fukker at the base , hang and leave, drys out slower but keeps weight imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeh its a bit more of a fuck about but well worth it man deffo


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> totally agree done the same and found the same results, cut the fukker at the base , hang and leave, drys out slower but keeps weight imo


interesting that ... might try it but dry trim is more of a bastard thou


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just spent £20 at wilkos too got a right load of gear lol....I rekon topmax is liquid seaweed and molasses....2 litres if liquidseaweed £8 naaaaaam sayin


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

New rule for the collective 

4 20/25 round pots per light

And don't be listening to amateurs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @TheHulk11 how many you need ?


Just the one mate, I've already got 3 but wanna have 2 600s per grow tent.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 5, 2015)

Mate bought me round some chilli today. He calls it 'serious chilli' as it contains the worlds hottest chilli, measures over a million in the chilli ranking scale....I'm gonna regret this I think lol

On a more serious note, everyone of my plants has began showing signs of nute burn after their first full strength feed...arggg! won't be doing that again.

Luckily it's decided to rain so they should get a reasonable flush overnight.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> interesting that ... might try it but dry trim is more of a bastard thou


no headache from fumes, no loss of flavour


----------



## Merlot (Jun 5, 2015)

zeddd ya forgot the link...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Beers, weed & football. That's my night sorted, hopeful should be an easy game for us against Qatar nice wee warm up before the qualifier against Ireland nxt week


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Merlot get the wife to pay for a gardener 

We know who wears the trousers in the chateau


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just the one mate, I've already got 3 but wanna have 2 600s per grow tent.


i got one for u just lying around mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i got one for u just lying around mate


Nice one mate I'll get in touch with u over the weekend and we can sort it out,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Pizza hut ordered Texan BBQ with extra BBQ sauce I'm starvin gots me some cookie dough too mmm mmmmm


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice one mate I'll get in touch with u over the weekend and we can sort it out,


sound mate no bova


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Stealth mode

New thread head growers on


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Pizza hut ordered Texan BBQ with extra BBQ sauce I'm starvin gots me some cookie dough too mmm mmmmm


I just finished a nice 16oz sirloin with chips, brocolli, peas, carrots & pepper sauce, I'm fucking stuffed now,
Give it 2 hours and 8 beers and I'll be phoning a pizza as well lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

friday night special here 
fish chips and mushy paaees get in there


----------



## Merlot (Jun 5, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Merlot get the wife to pay for a gardener
> 
> We know who wears the trousers in the chateau


The butler.

I wear shorts.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Keep calm merlot

The collective ships to france


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

That was bostin man I rekon if u stuck a fat rump I'm front if me now I'd still hammer it tho lol...time for a joint noo

I'm loving these little 5ltr pots watering everyday keeping em moist they're growing like fuck man fuck going back to big pots now


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2015)

Fuck me my eyes cant barely keep up lol

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/video-is-this-stigs-boating-cousin-2015-06-05


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That was bostin man I rekon if u stuck a fat rump I'm front if me now I'd still hammer it tho lol...time for a joint noo
> 
> I'm loving these little 5ltr pots watering everyday keeping em moist they're growing like fuck man fuck going back to big pots now


that my next move mate my next run will be 16 x 5 litre pots under each light 80 plants total if i can pull an oz each i will be very very happy not sure thoy on veg time should i straight flip or 1-2 weeks veg ???


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

OMG


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd say give em a couple of week veg And get the pots jammed with roots so they can take a good soak everyday...all depends on ya space tho don't it


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ive only ever had to add cal/mag if using biobizz or bat special ive never needed it with canna


my taps only 0.1 ec and canna aqua is lacking in mg im in dwc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Stacked


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2015)

just grow to location lola new


----------



## Merlot (Jun 5, 2015)

I can smell my skunk girls even though they're outside


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2015)

What is it u got growing in there again ghetto?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

On the right exo then all tbh left side is livers apart from the front 2 that are psy...the next Ines gonna be a right mix lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> On the right exo then all tbh left side is livers apart from the front 2 that are psy...the next Ines gonna be a right mix lol


Be a right funk in there.......I'm goina do one more run of all the lemon and then think I might make a change, dunno what tho. Don't seem to get much luck with seeds so be sticking with a clone of something


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeh I hope so  aye the lems is a good yielder ain't she your sog should do u well man ...I'm the same with beans never get much luck but I'm sticking to it now I'm gonna pop 4-6 each round until I find one that's on par flavour and high wise with the cheese....the Jakes dream is nice just as u get to about 3's on a joint it starts tasting a bit tar like....if I find anything really.nice you'll all know lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh I've got the blue meanie (apparently) so gonna flower her out next see what its saying ...she smellsgood tho a lot like the c/o tbh its suppose to have a high cbd content


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is for the english lads comin over for the footie game


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3434686 View attachment 3434684 Stacked


;ookin nice there thats gonna be stacked up come harvest bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Keep calm merlot
> 
> The collective ships to france


Who the fuck are you man! Seriously fuck off unclebuck


----------



## Merlot (Jun 5, 2015)

He's a fucking wrong'un.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2015)

What happened to not feeding the troll?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Aye best thing is to hit the ignore button pure bliss lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3434686 View attachment 3434684 Stacked


bet its easy to water them at the back lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

Aye its not bad the contraption I made makes it easy works a reet treat it proper bubbles the water up non exit too the gals love it


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd say give em a couple of week veg And get the pots jammed with roots so they can take a good soak everyday...all depends on ya space tho don't it


thats what i was thinking try get the most out of em veg em out il top cuttings before they go in hopefully get 2- 4 tops each if im lucky


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye its not bad the contraption I made makes it easy works a reet treat


what contraption is that ? i need to sort summat myself i have to remove plants out tent to get in to water


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2015)

This little number works a treat


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Morning weed lovers and subscribers 

Its derby day

Lets wake and bake

One love


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2015)

nice sog man I got mine in a 1m sq tray and just water the tray seems to be working nice, takes as long to water as emptying a watering can on the floor lol im becoming a lazy cunt


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Mate bought me round some chilli today. He calls it 'serious chilli' as it contains the worlds hottest chilli, measures over a million in the chilli ranking scale....I'm gonna regret this I think lol
> 
> On a more serious note, everyone of my plants has began showing signs of nute burn after their first full strength feed...arggg! won't be doing that again.
> 
> Luckily it's decided to rain so they should get a reasonable flush overnight.



I never feed full strength 50-75% is loads trust me. More does not always mean better


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

mornin people just coming back to reality still feel wobbly tho lol i must be a light weight now


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nice sog man I got mine in a 1m sq tray and just water the tray seems to be working nice, takes as long to water as emptying a watering can on the floor lol im becoming a lazy cunt


thats the one zedd flood the floor and fuck off lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2015)

makka said:


> mornin people just coming back to reality still feel wobbly tho lol i must be a light weight now


morning makka i was fooked last night too mate up earlie this morning hanging like a cunt..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

@zeddd sent u a pm m8, just want to pickle ur brain lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Howdy boys champs league final tnite  FORCA BARCA.... and if barca win i gets me bet up on em winnin the treble


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 6, 2015)

morning guys is there much difference between the air pots and normall pots just i need to buy 4 more for my cuttings ive got 4 10l air pots at min in flower tent but i dont think there is much difference apart from coco drys a bit quicker ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys is there much difference between the air pots and normall pots just i need to buy 4 more for my cuttings ive got 4 10l air pots at min in flower tent but i dont think there is much difference apart from coco drys a bit quicker ?


AIR ???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3435037


ive used them in a wilma system they work real well they air prune from the sides


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> morning makka i was fooked last night too mate up earlie this morning hanging like a cunt..


still led on settee watching films lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3435037


whats those green things for do u connect an air pump to those or summat ?


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

if the the same ones i was onabout to you its so when you translant into bigger them red screw things unlock the pot into to halves to easily remove


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Fck yea i want 1 of these


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> whats those green things for do u connect an air pump to those or summat ?


Lol that's the screws to hold the pots together, air pits are flat when bought u roll them into shape yourself and use they green screws to hold it in place


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2015)

Only difference I've noticed is the air pots are alot more messy 


Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys is there much difference between the air pots and normall pots just i need to buy 4 more for my cuttings ive got 4 10l air pots at min in flower tent but i dont think there is much difference apart from coco drys a bit quicker ?


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2015)

i got give some smart pots from the guy in the hydro shop to try out i didnt like the idea of watering and it pissing out the sides but i have decided to use them for mommas which will eventually be potted up and flowered most prob so far not too bad i water and dont see water piss out it just makes the cloth look wet


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lol that's the screws to hold the pots together, air pits are flat when bought u roll them into shape yourself and use they green screws to hold it in place


ha ha thick cunt me lmao never seen them before an cuz he said air pots was getting ahead of meself i think i might be onto a winner there thou lads pots that pump air to the roots


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 6, 2015)

New rule for the collective 

8 or 9 week strains only from now on lads

Time is money


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 6, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> New rule for the collective
> 
> 8 or 9 week strains only from now on lads
> 
> Time is money


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning boys going yo the fair today gypo style haha....Yeh air.pots over rated ta fuck Ive tried em all even fuckin smart pots and now I'm back to normal pots u canna beat em


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 6, 2015)

@abe

Tell snoopy to watch out for new members


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I never feed full strength 50-75% is loads trust me. More does not always mean better


depend s on ya rig roobs, this gavita is making me feed exo at 150% in coco, point being plant should tell you how much it wants from leaf characteristics


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2015)

Dabby dab dabsssss


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yabby dabby doo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2015)

Gay


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 6, 2015)

Gingers should be drowned at birth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 6, 2015)

sorry just got in took kids to navy open day ok then i mite just get some normall ones


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Gay


Are you jealous because a ginger is a better pork swordsman than the slipper bandit?? lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2015)

Haha did you just show preference to a ginger sausage? Ultra gaaaay


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

Easy on the gingers, new user takes real offence to that, ain't his fault he's ginger. @WisdomFarmer u got an email m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

1-0 to barca already.....good for ur bet irish


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Haha did you just show preference to a ginger sausage? Ultra gaaaay


Erm No, I was implying you were jealous because he gets more pussy than you lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 6, 2015)

Fuck I hate snitchy bitches, just lost one grow area coz my mates bird is threatening to call police if he doesn't demand more than half the crop off me for the nxt grow. needless to say I've pulled my equip out his gaff, so I'm back to the one main spot and a little mothers spot. 
Thc won't be needing that ballast for now after all mate thanks anyways.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck I hate snitchy bitches, just lost one grow area coz my mates bird is threatening to call police if he doesn't demand more than half the crop off me for the nxt grow. needless to say I've pulled my equip out his gaff, so I'm back to the one main spot and a little mothers spot.
> Thc won't be needing that ballast for now after all mate thanks anyways.


These are the problems of growing elsewhere m8, fuckin wank and hard to trust folk.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 6, 2015)

Greedy women eh just say alright u can have 60% but another tents going in  this is why I've never gone on with anyone else cuz its gonna crumble sooner or later


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 6, 2015)

She's obviously not thought it through properly or has and is just a nut job


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 6, 2015)

I need to keep it out my own gaff so for now I'm stuck using mates houses. But like Abe said anyone chats about calling cops then I'm done wit em, I think 50% is plenty considering I supply the cuts/seeds, tents and all equipment and nutrients, All they do is pay the electricity which I chip in with and keep it in there house, Greedy bitch I'm fucking raging,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> She's obviously not thought it through properly or has and is just a nut job


She's an ex crack head from Harrowgate my mate met her down there a few years ago and moved her up here with him, but she's a fuckin loony, she's jailed him before when it was her that was hitting him about lol


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> She's an ex crack head from Harrowgate my mate met her down there a few years ago and moved her up here with him, but she's a fuckin loony, she's jailed him before when it was her that was hitting him about lol


says it all mate stay clear of her


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> 1-0 to barca already.....good for ur bet irish


Yea barca playn better but need another goal 1-0 is nva safe ..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 6, 2015)

Aye fuck that man she sounds loopy if she put her own man away she wouldn't think twice to do same to u mate fuckin hate them kinda folk they literally don't give a fuck


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye fuck that man she sounds loopy if she put her own man away she wouldn't think twice to do same to u mate fuckin hate them kinda folk they literally don't give a fuck


oh they do give a fuck but only for them selfs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea barca playn better but need another goal 1-0 is nva safe ..


Ohhhhhh, that makes it interesting 1-1!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

sum bitches jus r cunts


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 6, 2015)

So we just won the league! Barca barca barca!! 

Es fantástico! Estoy súper feliz ahora!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

Someone deleting ur posts Abe??


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

@zeddd what u got growing at the minute m8


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

naw i did that.yule ear it if im censored. good eye


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

Why u deleting ur own posts? Did u read it back and think u sounded like a rare boy?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @zeddd what u got growing at the minute m8


I got potatoes tomatoes courgettes, mint basil and bay, fukin taters are shiney


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I got potatoes tomatoes courgettes, mint basil and bay, fukin taters are shiney


Awwww maaann, potatoes mmm...


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I got potatoes tomatoes courgettes, mint basil and bay, fukin taters are shiney


i wanna grow veggis but aint got the space or are u taking piss lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

makka said:


> i wanna grow veggis but aint got the space or are u taking piss lol


no bruv serious I reuse all the coco and grow potatoes and shit to stealth out the coco and get free food, its the only recycling I do


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

found some old nutes from 6years ago, the potaoes love it but fuk giving it to weed plants


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no bruv serious I reuse all the coco and grow potatoes and shit to stealth out the coco and get free food, its the only recycling I do


noteven got mud in mi backyard


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

makka said:


> noteven got mud in mi backyard


I rent some land so its easier for cover growing


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Awwww maaann, potatoes mmm...


modified a wheelie bin with 250 l of old supercoco, potatoes in oct hopefully, giving it run off nutes ftw


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

i wanna do outdoors theres an allotment close to me but theres quite a few people on their and was worried of smell only cheap for a mini green house too


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2015)

makka said:


> i wanna do outdoors theres an allotment close to me but theres quite a few people on their and was worried of smell only cheap for a mini green house too


get the allotment and grow legal crops man will teach you , it did me


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well thats me a happy man treble up and had 3-1 tnite and barca fckn champs woop woop .... @ lahada wish i was there tnite sum crack


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thats the 3-1 bet  woop woop


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> get the allotment and grow legal crops man will teach you , it did me


i think im gonna u know just to kill some time and if i can sneak a a plant or to then all the better 

dont ask me why but i want a banana tree i been researching it lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well thats me a happy man treble up and had 3-1 tnite and barca fckn champs woop woop .... @ lahada wish i was there tnite sum crack


It's electric mate! Fireworks and car horns everywhere. The centre will be mayhem. Well done on the bet! Buy a flight innit!!??


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 6, 2015)

@MG , replied m8, you're a top bloke.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's electric mate! Fireworks and car horns everywhere. The centre will be mayhem. Well done on the bet! Buy a flight innit!!??


I wud only im goin away in 3 wks ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @MG , replied m8, you're a top bloke.


Got it, all should work out good then


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Why u deleting ur own posts? Did u read it back and think u sounded like a rare boy?


do it all the time, fuck off.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> do it all the time, fuck off.


Why but?


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2015)

few pics of one of the bitch about 2to3 week left i reckon absolutely stinking of lemon zest with a skunky/cheesy whiff   

couldnt fit the canopy in one shot just spread her out


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 6, 2015)

Morning collective 

Nearly went all in on frankie

Tip of the day

Always boil yer water when spraying wth rizo, neem, floramite

Its technical, but obvious

One love


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 6, 2015)

QUALITY 

PRODUCTION 

EFFORT


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 7, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Morning collective
> 
> Nearly went all in on frankie
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3435583


Why u need to ask? Of course he is ffs


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

morning feckers another lovely day by the looks of it

wakin n bakin to..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Lovely day? All this talk of a fuckin heat wave I took Saturday off and was hoping for a BBQ, we've seen fuck all of ur heat wave over here....typical, England keepin everything for themselves as usual lol


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lovely day? All this talk of a fuckin heat wave I took Saturday off and was hoping for a BBQ, we've seen fuck all of ur heat wave over here....typical, England keepin everything for themselves as usual lol


lmao typical eh take day off n its crappy weather


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 7, 2015)

I've had 2 years off, just riding rainbows


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 7, 2015)

@ MG , what kind of EC are you taking the ZLH to m8 ? Assuming u use a truncheon ? , anything past 1.0 with the livers & they hated it in this alien .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @ MG , what kind of EC are you taking the ZLH to m8 ? Assuming u use a truncheon ? , anything past 1.0 with the livers & they hated it in this alien .


Don't have a clue about ec m8, never had a truncheon. First week I put the clones in they get about half strength nutes then when I top up the next week they get full strength, I usually end up giving them a bit more than full too, I just feed it the same as I've done most others in the wilma


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

this tune makes me lol


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

i find in dwc/rdwc most strains take lower ec only bout .2/.4s worth less no biggy if they get a lil burn tho imo


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck I hate snitchy bitches, just lost one grow area coz my mates bird is threatening to call police if he doesn't demand more than half the crop off me for the nxt grow. needless to say I've pulled my equip out his gaff, so I'm back to the one main spot and a little mothers spot.
> Thc won't be needing that ballast for now after all mate thanks anyways.


Fucking greedy Slut wanted more than half that bitch needs an idiot clipping mate and no bova mate its there if u ever do any ways .
hows everyone today ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> i find in dwc/rdwc most strains take lower ec only bout .2/.4s worth less no biggy if they get a lil burn tho imo


I chopped up a mother the other day that was in a DWC bucket, got 40 odd clones off her and coulda got more but had no more peat pellets, I'd have loved the room to flower her out but I just ain't got it, don't think the bucket would have been big enough either, she was a beast


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

she sounds like a bushy bitch lol i like growing trees and i only use a 20 ltr bucket but they do take a lot of space and maintenence dont they 

you using the 40 for a sog?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hahaha this just gets better, got a txt off my mate there saying I'm not allowed in his house anymore coz his misses ain't happy with me coz I refused to give em more and moved my stuff out, The guy is a pussy whipped bitch, I'd be getting that skank to fuck.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha this just gets better, got a txt off my mate there saying I'm not allowed in his house anymore coz his misses ain't happy with me coz I refused to give em more and moved my stuff out, The guy is a pussy whipped bitch, I'd be getting that skank to fuck.


It's fucking unbelievable what some lads put up with ain't it just for a bit of minge, fuck I'd rather pay for it!


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha this just gets better, got a txt off my mate there saying I'm not allowed in his house anymore coz his misses ain't happy with me coz I refused to give em more and moved my stuff out, The guy is a pussy whipped bitch, I'd be getting that skank to fuck.


not putting you on a para mate but just be careful for a lil visit off 5s fucking dangerous some of em very spiteful whats that saying? a woman scorned and all that


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 7, 2015)

Aww woke up and the gf aint talkin to me ... must a been a good nite ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's fucking unbelievable what some lads put up with ain't it just for a bit of minge, fuck I'd rather pay for it!


Fucking right mate, this guy has never had a prob getting a girl in the past so fuck knows why he's taking shit off a dog ugly ex crack smoking cunt ! Oh well it's them that are losing out, I will find somewhere else and keep doing what I'm doing where as they will have no cash or smoke coming from me.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> not putting you on a para mate but just be careful for a lil visit off 5s fucking dangerous some of em very spiteful whats that saying? a woman scorned and all that


I've fuck all to hide in my house mate so they can come see me all they want, it's her word against mine,


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

cant beat the wilmas nice and user friendly grow big ass plants you use hydroton init?
it got a bit difficult tho sometimes for me when trying to run multiple strains from seed


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fucking right mate, this guy has never had a prob getting a girl in the past so fuck knows why he's taking shit off a dog ugly ex crack smoking cunt ! Oh well it's them that are losing out, I will find somewhere else and keep doing what I'm doing where as they will have no cash or smoke coming from me.


I've a m8 something similar, he had a good job and plenty cash to himself then he took on some dog ugly English bird with 2 kids,he's now on the dole and has to use goin to the shop as an excuse to call up to mine, he be here 5 mins and she's on the blower looking for him. He never gets out for a swall or fuckall, last time I got him out I left him home at 10 the next morning chewing his beck lol, fuckin had to be done tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> cant beat the wilmas nice and user friendly grow big ass plants you use hydroton init?
> it got a bit difficult tho sometimes for me when trying to run multiple strains from seed


Aye clay pebbles m8, I usuall try to run all one strain in them now, all clones too


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye clay pebbles m8, I usuall try to run all one strain in them now, all clones too


better like that nice even canopy i wanna get another wilma tbh its just the stone wasihing that puts me off my back is fucked lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> better like that nice even canopy i wanna get another wilma tbh its just the stone wasihing that puts me off my back is fucked lol


You know like the big bowls u get for washing salad? Like a big sieve? I fill one of them with pebbles and run the shower head round it, give it a good shake and job done. Usually don't reuse them anymore cos it's a ballache washing the roots off


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

fuck me i use to fill my bath up me it me fookin hours lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

If he had any balls he'd tell her to shut up sounds like he's singing from the same hymn sheet as her...I might be wrong but if my Mrs was out of order and threatening 5.0 i'd tell her strait...shits sounds fishy to me bro


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

ive got a plant now in a 10 ltr pot hydroton only hand watering 2 time a day it growng nice gonna use it as a mother plant i bought some soil to put it in but when i waterd it 1st time there was no run off the soil was shit water wouldnt even go through so just did thhe hydroton thing


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck me i use to fill my bath up me it me fookin hours lol


Aye it's a ballache trying to catch them in the water that way, and u can't drain the bath cos they block the plug hole lmao. It's far easier just to sieve them and then dump them in the pot


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's a ballache trying to catch them in the water that way, and u can't drain the bath cos they block the plug hole lmao. It's far easier just to sieve them and then dump them in the pot


ballache not the word haha thats what made me give up the wilma and go dwc in the end.

do you run ya drippers constant? i found the growth was better aslong as the was an airstone in the res


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

I use to mix clay pebbles with my coco but just too much hard work and they're proper dirty ain't they lol and make a shit load of unwanted noise lol try a be quiet moving a bag of pebbles around haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's fucking unbelievable what some lads put up with ain't it just for a bit of minge, fuck I'd rather pay for it!


We all pay for it either way lol


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I use to mix clay pebbles with my coco but just too much hard work and they're proper dirty ain't they lol and make a shit load of unwanted noise lol try a be quiet moving a bag of pebbles around haha


yeah they noisy as fuck putting them in pots at night in the silence i use to get propa parry harry pour a pot and stand still for a min listening lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> ballache not the word haha thats what made me give up the wilma and go dwc in the end.
> 
> do you run ya drippers constant? i found the growth was better aslong as the was an airstone in the res


15 mins every 2 hours always served me well


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah they noisy as fuck putting them in pots at night in the silence i use to get propa parry harry pour a pot and stand still for a min listening lol


I live in a semi detached, next doors a holiday home so not to worried about a bit of noise now and again


----------



## makka (Jun 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> 15 mins every 2 hours always served me well


i use to struggle when they was little with undr water and the roots drying up thats y i ran 24/7 but i must admit i had to stop when i was half way through grow as some mould started to grow ontop of the rocks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lool the amount of times I dropped me tent poles when taking it down the other week,and yano what racket they make when they go bouncing about lool stress u don't need ain't it ....I'm watering everyday now with run off and they are loving it man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If he had any balls he'd tell her to shut up sounds like he's singing from the same hymn sheet as her...I might be wrong but if my Mrs was out of order and threatening 5.0 i'd tell her strait...shits sounds fishy to me bro


He's just has no balls mate, I've known him 10 years and he has always sold a bit of smoke and tried growing a cpl times, I would serious doubt he is of the same 
Opinion as his misses, he was more than happy with the arrangement we had, fuck he even wanted to increase the amount of plants in his. 
It's his scatty bird that's causing the trouble, but like I said fuck it, he's blown it coz I'll never put anything back in his gaff while he's with her.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2015)

Hahaha @'semi'


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm with ya hulk...bloody ell she must give a good smoothie then wi all them teggies missing lool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2015)

surely the lass realises shed be.grassing herself as well?!?


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2015)

growing with other people always ended badly for me, i hope you have better luck gaz but in all honesty i reckon you would be best off doing your own thing.

doing some gringo and exo cuttings this week, jury is still out ribena. gringo had exo beat the whole way for me but i have noticed a few nanners on her when i was there about half 4 this morning, i think it's because it's over ripe and the plant is trying to self pollinate, it is an 8-9 week strain and i am at 10+. exo is still chugging along, gaining weight and frost on a daily basis. the sample nugs i have tried were very similar to each other with the gringo feeling more sativa in the smoke.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

I need to try some of this gringo....next tester for me to flower is the blue meanie not gonna be for another 6 week yet tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2015)

growing with someone for a cut will near always end badly. Never underestimate the other guys greed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2015)

finally after over a.month my reship of Gary abletts has turned up ahah.

necked one and cut the lawn.(read moss) Am zingin now. (and rolling about in the moss)


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2015)

moss angel selfie?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not long in after going out for the footie last night...I need a fucking nap lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

I've just done the front lawn mowed thru a cat shit! Thats it now im armed up with stones fuck em


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just done the front lawn mowed thru a cat shit! Thats it now im armed up with stones fuck em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

Haha that's how it looks at me when its sat on the fence as if to say come on then try it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm looking after my folks one this weekend its a reet mare. Trod shit along the windowsill this morning.

no selfies soz. I'm away to a mates. He's just got a volcano. Party bags of livers n psycho with mazar . Wazzoked


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Stealth mode


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Q + P + E = A


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 7, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Q + P + E = A


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Another amateur


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Another amateur


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2015)

ghb said:


> moss angel selfie?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2015)

It's jesus!


Anyone got any advice how to get rid of a litter of groundhogs? I have at least 4 or 5 babies living under the deck area. GH do climb trees.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 7, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm with ya hulk...bloody ell she must give a good smoothie then wi all them teggies missing lool


lmfao


----------



## Merlot (Jun 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It's jesus!
> 
> 
> Anyone got any advice how to get rid of a litter of groundhogs? I have at least 4 or 5 babies living under the deck area. GH do climb trees.
> View attachment 3435773


Stick em in a pot with some herbs and garlic.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Stick em in a pot with some herbs and garlic.


Garlic ?........With Groundhogs ?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 7, 2015)

I put garlic in everything!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It's jesus!
> 
> 
> Anyone got any advice how to get rid of a litter of groundhogs? I have at least 4 or 5 babies living under the deck area. GH do climb trees.
> View attachment 3435773


http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/plant-problems/pests/animals/get-rid-groundhogs.htm


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

There's not many lookers on the ivory coast team is they lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

Take that back the keepers fit as fuck pretty in pink


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Take that back the keepers fit as fuck pretty in pink


Whaaaat? U serious? You've had too many dabs m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lmao of course I'm not being serious lool....u would tho wouldn't ya


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Maybe if she was a different shade...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hahaha half of em looked like geezers lol ze Germans weren'tbad tho


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> growing with someone for a cut will near always end badly. Never underestimate the other guys greed!


I get pitched all the time! Useless really because they know I won't work with them. 50/50 it should be but with 2 other partners it would be 70/30 - no thanks! One of them can't even grow! 

I once tried a project many years ago and the guy was trying to take the keys off me in the last week! I copied the keys and when he was out I took half the plants which were ready. He went mad but there was nothing he could do. Beanpole 2M black guy from Norfolk, stood no chance. It resulted in him getting a phonecall. My advice is just dont do projects.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

cut ex cheese last week. Went to 9 weeks. Had some throw backs and wasn't as stable as I hoped. I hate working with seeds.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2015)

you call throw hermie nanners 'throw backs'?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you call throw hermie nanners 'throw backs'?


No, it's the structure. Most came out like dark green dank smelling cheese and this one came out like some indica fruit smelling thing. It's because the strain isn't stable enough. 2 of them were too sativa and tall. Got some bananas too though Abe!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3436168 cut ex cheese last week. Went to 9 weeks. Had some throw backs and wasn't as stable as I hoped. I hate working with seeds.View attachment 3436172


Nice legs !!
The bud ain't too bad either lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice legs !!
> The bud ain't too bad either lol


Those hot dogs need some colour! Going beach today me thinks!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3436168 cut ex cheese last week. Went to 9 weeks. Had some throw backs and wasn't as stable as I hoped. I hate working with seeds.View attachment 3436172


Thats GH seeds for ya lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

@lahada ive got to ask, did you have a previous profile with the initials RK or was that a different person?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

Random on for ya`s.......

* Global Drug Survey 2015 shows more people buying online than ever before *
More than one in 10 respondents say they bought drugs via conventional sites and ‘darknet’ sites last year despite closure of most famous Silk Road in 2013



The takedown notice for Silk Road. The Global Drug Survey 2015 indicate that drug users found the darknet to be cheaper, more reliable and safer than their alternative sources. Photograph: David Colbran/Demotix/Corbis
David Pegg

Monday 8 June 2015 00.01 BST


 Share on Facebook 
 Share on Twitter 
 Share via Email 
 Share on LinkedIn 
 Share on Google+ 
*Shares*
182
 
* Comments*
3 
More people started buying drugs online in 2014 than ever before, despite the closure of the Silk Road website the previous year, according to new research.

Silk Road, which was closed down by the FBI in October 2013, was the first major online drugs marketplace. Following the conviction of its creator, Ross Ulbricht, who was sentenced to life imprisonment last month for his role in the site, the FBI claimed that more than 100,000 people had used Silk Road and described it as “the most sophisticated and extensive criminal marketplace on the internet”.

But the results of the Global Drug Survey 2015, an online survey that attracted more than 100,000 responses from individuals around the world about their drug use, suggests that the site’s closure has failed to stem an increase in the number of people buying drugs online.

More than 11,750 respondents said they had purchased drugs online, both on conventional websites and on “darknet” sites like Silk Road that require encryption software to access. A quarter of those people said they first did so in 2014, more than any previous year.

Other research has indicated that the darknet drug economy is expanding. Last year, BBC News reported that the number of darknet listings had doubled in the 10 months following the Silk Road’s collapse, and the UN World Drug Report 2014, published around the same time, observed that “the variety [of drugs] available and purchased on the darknet appears to be diverse and growing”.

The 2015 survey results also shed light on what advantages darknet markets are considered to have over other drug sources. Respondents were asked to report problems they had experienced with darknet markets, and then to report problems they had experienced with the alternative sources of drugs they would turn if they could no longer access those sites.

The responses indicate users found the darknet to be cheaper, more reliable and safer than their alternative sources. Three-quarters of respondents reported being overcharged by their alternative source, compared with 38% reporting the same problem with the darknet. Almost three in four (74%) reported being sold a low quality product by their alternative source, while only 27% said they had the same problem on the darknet.

Violence and threats were also more likely outside of darknet marketplaces, with 7% saying they had experienced physical violence buying from their alternative source, compared with 1% on the darknet. Almost one in five (18%) said they had received threats as a result of trying to buy drugs from their alternative source, compared with 3% using the darknet.

But a number of darknet users reported losing money: 28% said they had lost money as a result of theft, seizure of drugs by authorities or exit scams, in which site administrators vanish along with any money being held in escrow on their sites. In March the administrators of Evolution Marketplace disappeared with the equivalent of more than $12m (£8m).

Others reported falling victim to the notorious volatility of the cryptographic currencies such as Bitcoin that many darknet sites use. Just under a third (31%) of those who had used darknet markets within the last 12 months reported doing so.

The survey also makes a number of findings about how people are using new psychoactive substances, or so-called “legal highs”. One of the most striking findings is the marked increase in the number of people who are concerned about their recreational use of nitrous oxide, better known as laughing gas.

Commonly used as a dental anaesthetic and also as a preservative in whipped cream cannisters, nitrous oxide produces a euphoric effect when inhaled. It is currently legal in the UK, though would be banned under a government proposed bill.

Drugscience, a charity founded by Prof David Nutt, a former chair of the Advisory Committee on the Misuse of Drugs, describes nitrous oxide as as “one of the least risky drugs” provided the user “is in good health, understands the risks and avoids dangerous methods”.

A small number of people reported lasting side effects consistent with heavy use, including continued numbness in their hands and feet or around their mouths for up to two weeks after use.

In response to questions on what motivated people to give up drugs, 55% of smokers and 37% of drinkers said they had become concerned about the effects on their health. By contrast only 19% of cocaine and MDMA users, and 16% of cannabis users reported the same motivations.

People who stopped using illicit drugs tended to give responses suggesting they had grown out of using them: 38% of cannabis and cocaine users; and 42% of MDMA users said they made no conscious decision to stop and that “it just happened”. Common responses included “I do not like the effects anymore” and “using it doesn’t fit with my lifestyle anymore”.

Almost no respondents cited police intervention as a motivating factor in stopping. Less than 1% of respondents said they had rethought their behaviour after being caught by the police, and worries about getting caught were cited by only 3% of those who stopped taking cannabis and 2% of those who stopped using cocaine or MDMA.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/datablog/2015/jun/08/global-drug-survey-2015-buy-online-darknet-silk-road


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

morning chaps


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @lahada ive got to ask, did you have a previous profile with the initials RK or was that a different person?


No, it's always me in my avatar !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

Loool some polish lad that works with my missus fancies her so every so often he gives her smoke which she gives me when she gets home lol fucking tasty smoke this time but I'd say it's sprayed ... Dunno if I threw up pics of my first bho run so here...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

What the fuck are you at with your arms in the pic lol like a tea pot impression from someone with cerebral palsy


I just realised how offensive that must sound lool sorry


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, it's always me in my avatar !!


no i meant did you have a different account name before lahada?


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

well absolutely fucked from swimming baths with the toddler i drank more water then i swam in i definately need a big fat j now


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

Testing these crescent vals n their pretty good tbh


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Testing these crescent vals n their pretty good tbh


what are them lax?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got home from work to 4 little zlh babies that the fairy delivered this morning, Happy days !!
Just waiting on my psycho now and I'm good to go again !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> no i meant did you have a different account name before lahada?


No sock puppets here mate. What d'you think I am? American? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> what are them lax?


UK val producer .. Works a charm like Tev n activas


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> UK val producer .. Works a charm like Tev n activas


whats price like on them? do they do what it says on the tin then?


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

crescent pharma uk they look legit and have a few good reviews on them


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Those hot dogs need some colour! Going beach today me thinks!


ur avvi, looks like your pouting with a lampshade on your head, u sposed to be looking cool in that photo layday?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 8, 2015)

Need a bigger picture imo...


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

my mates just been diagnosed with this illness and docs reckon its heavy weed use he ill as fuck or you think the docs makin shit up?

*Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome*


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just potted up my little zlh girls, got em under a cfl for now just to keep em alive till nxt week and I can set my shit up properly here in my mates. 
My mate can't fit a tent in his loft coz of height so I'm making a grow area with panda plastic sheeting. Just need to wait for the stuff to arrive.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> my mates just been diagnosed with this illness and docs reckon its heavy weed use he ill as fuck or you think the docs makin shit up?
> *Cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome*


yup thats actually a thing, n yes its from smoking too much, more with weed+tobacco than just weed on its own if i remember rightly


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup thats actually a thing, n yes its from smoking too much, more with weed+tobacco than just weed on its own if i remember rightly


yeah mad that all he smokes is j's too so adds up looks like he gonna have to cut down or give up


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just potted up my little zlh girls, got em under a cfl for now just to keep em alive till nxt week and I can set my shit up properly here in my mates.
> My mate can't fit a tent in his loft coz of height so I'm making a grow area with panda plastic sheeting. Just need to wait for the stuff to arrive.


have you checked out them roof cube tents m8 made for attics


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah mad that all he smokes is j's too so adds up looks like he gonna have to cut down or give up


yup either he gets a vape or edibles from here on in or he will eventually die from lung disease basically, one of my mates has got it, not something that ever goes away apparently, he has basically been told if he smokes again at any point in his life it will just flare up again


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

crazy that how you say flai


R1b3n4 said:


> yup either he gets a vape or edibles from here on in or he will eventually die from lung disease basically, one of my mates has got it, not something that ever goes away apparently, he has basically been told if he smokes again at any point in his life it will just flare up again


r up cause it happens every 3 month ish and hes bad for around 2 week in hozi no smoking gets better goes home smokes n gets ill and cant eat or stop being sick.

looking into vapes mi self been offered a davinci 2 for 50 quid


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> have you checked out them roof cube tents m8 made for attics


Yeah mate I seen em but fuck they prices, and also not suitable for this loft as there is horizontal beams all the way across about 1.4m high and spaced out about 1.5ft apart. So there is no way I'm getting a tent in there apart from a small clone tent.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

I bought 10m X 2m roll of plastic so can make a space that's perfect for what I need out of that and it only cost me £15.


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate I seen em but fuck they prices, and also not suitable for this loft as there is horizontal beams all the way across about 1.4m high and spaced out about 1.5ft apart. So there is no way I'm getting a tent in there apart from a small clone tent.


fucker that its hard work finding decent grow spots nowadays


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I bought 10m X 2m roll of plastic so can make a space that's perfect for what I need out of that and it only cost me £15.


thats right only reasoni dont like flowering in attics is cause of the fibre glass it gets me para thinkin it'll stick on buds.

are you sealing it up nice n tight i take it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2015)

I built an attic grow a few years back. Ripped 9mm ply in strips to get them up and lined the under side of the rafters in it. On the ends I cut the ply to make gable ends with a door in one. Lined it inside with Mylar and insulated the outside. Served well for a few years, then came the big red knock!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> what are them lax?


Valium


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> whats price like on them? do they do what it says on the tin then?


11 quid a box but over ten boxes n it's a tenner n yes..yes they do


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> crescent pharma uk they look legit and have a few good reviews on them


Yeah I was iffy to begin with but yeah totally legit man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> whats price like on them? do they do what it says on the tin then?


Prices are 11 per box n a tenner of you buy ten


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2015)

makka said:


> crazy that how you say flai
> 
> r up cause it happens every 3 month ish and hes bad for around 2 week in hozi no smoking gets better goes home smokes n gets ill and cant eat or stop being sick.
> 
> looking into vapes mi self been offered a davinci 2 for 50 quid


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid_hyperemesis_syndrome so you can have a read about it

yeah he basically needs to cut out ALL SMOKING and swap to a vape or edibles or he will start going downhill very rapidly


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid_hyperemesis_syndrome so you can have a read about it
> 
> yeah he basically needs to cut out ALL SMOKING and swap to a vape or edibles or he will start going downhill very rapidly


he already has tbh he inhozi now this worse he been tho


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah I'll be sealing it up tight in the loft, and his loft is floored and carpeted so no worries from any exposed fibre glass insulation, 
I'm gonna make a space about 1.5m square and as tall as I can take it, with the plastic sheeting I can manouver and cut it to fit around the beams, I'll also have a plastic tray at the bottom to catch any spillage and run off from feeds.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I built an attic grow a few years back. Ripped 9mm ply in strips to get them up and lined the under side of the rafters in it. On the ends I cut the ply to make gable ends with a door in one. Lined it inside with Mylar and insulated the outside. Served well for a few years, then came the big red knock!


Was it the heat in ur loft that got you the knock? How many lights were u running? I'm only gonna be running 1000w in that space so hoping that shouldn't give off too much heat to make a real difference to the whole attic temperature


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Was it the heat in ur loft that got you the knock? How many lights were u running? I'm only gonna be running 1000w in that space so hoping that shouldn't give off too much heat to make a real difference to the whole attic temperature


Na wasn't the heat m8, was only running a 600 in it. Gets cold up there in the winter that's why I had it insulated, still got a bit cold


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2015)

back on the benzo's lax? have a read of your posts during the last benzo binge to just remind yaself, i find it helps me with the vods, i just have a quick read of the last time i was a complete twat n dont fancy a drink so much lol

let me guess tho you got it under control this time.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2015)

U still got it under control newuser?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U still got it under control newuser?


hit n miss mate unless i got weed im struggling tbh, is more the sleeping than anything i just carnt sleep without something, and im even worse now after 280 zoppies lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hit n miss mate unless i got weed im struggling tbh, is more the sleeping than anything i just carnt sleep without something, and im even worse now after 280 zoppies lol


Lmao at the zoppies...I can't sleep without me weed m8, doesn't happen much tbh but that's why. If I didn't have weed I'd be on the beers instead, find mesel doin that if I'm working away and haven't got weed yet


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao at the zoppies...I can't sleep without me weed m8, doesn't happen much tbh but that's why. If I didn't have weed I'd be on the beers instead, find mesel doin that if I'm working away and haven't got weed yet


lol yeah i got right into a pattern with a decent supply 5-6 a night n sleep now they gone im fucking struggling, me mate was on at me today tho to get some sleepers so i thinks a clonzepam 2mg order is needed, works out cheaper than the weed or booze anyway.

slippery slope is the sending yaself to sleep with drugs n booze, before you no it you have been doing it half a lifetime and dont no any other way to sleep, not good...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 8, 2015)

If I've a couple of joints I'm grand, go out like a switch.......most of the time.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm thinking of giving that bird a trial as a trimmer

Whats the collective think ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> I'm thinking of giving that bird a trial as a trimmer
> 
> Whats the collective think ?


They think that she could teach you how to grow weed with her eyes shut.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah newuser got a nice supplier so haveijgna break n a bit of a dabble


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> back on the benzo's lax? have a read of your posts during the last benzo binge to just remind yaself, i find it helps me with the vods, i just have a quick read of the last time i was a complete twat n dont fancy a drink so much lol
> 
> let me guess tho you got it under control this time.....


Totes under control... Except for yesterday I'd to test em so took 9..they work


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh yeah woke up to 3 empty bottles of beer haha what the fuck man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

I only got wm cuz the missus is on hols soon n didn't wanna get es or coke so went for diaz to relax man..had two this morning to be super relaxed but that's just for scientific purposes


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2015)

just for scientific, ok you pass this time.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2015)

reading the shit on here makes me fall asleep most nights, morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2015)

This dog never leaves my fucking side even out in the woods.he's got Propper issues...


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2015)

morning twats i seee lax has started early  lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> morning twats i seee lax has started early  lol


Early start? It's the beginning of the end for him I reckon.....fuckin druggie!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> morning twats i seee lax has started early  lol


I was up for 4 am for work man tis a reasonable time bur I've munches nearly the 14 already loool few gaba in the day but now I know they're legit loool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Early start? It's the beginning of the end for him I reckon.....fuckin druggie!


Always a kind word from a cunt lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> morning twats i seee lax has started early  lol


You ain't seen whit what the slipper bandit gets up to lol I've done a tone of coke in the morning n went to work out my tits lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

Is that medicunt again??


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

Blue rhino. Nearly ready and will start to fade now they are on water. Looking forward to this harvest, smells dank and fruity. The high is knockout even for me AND it's a medical weed! Lol €€€€

@irish this is the exact pheno that I gave you!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Is that medicunt again??


/mainliner


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> /mainliner


Definitely not Mainy. He doesn't troll me because he can't get a rise out of me. He manages to bother everyone else though! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2015)

lol wasn't expecting that this morning.

nice blue rhino. good to see someone pushing the feed to the end not flushing weeks early.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Definitely not Mainy. He doesn't troll me because he can't get a rise out of me. He manages to bother everyone else though! Lol


well ive narrowed it down to a possible 5-6 ppl but he was at the top of that list lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol wasn't expecting that this morning.
> 
> nice blue rhino. good to see someone pushing the feed to the end not flushing weeks early.


Im allowing a good week without food before cutting, not 10 -14 days, that's ridiculous. Lack of Sulphur will reduce taste.

In my hydro tanks I put them on water for just 5 days with a tank change in the middle. Flushing in hydro is so easy, so clean.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Definitely not Mainy. He doesn't troll me because he can't get a rise out of me. He manages to bother everyone else though! Lol


it was dyna ryder being a fucking child


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sort him out sunni...your the only decent mod left man...pot roast has got a hard on for us all and let's his gayboys terrorize the thread lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've just got some sulphate of potash I've never used it with coco but on gonna give it a whirl....no it says its water soluble and to apply at a rate of 35g sq meter so I'm thinking a tbl sp per about 15 ltr how does that sound? 

I picked some growmore up from wilkos as well npk 7-7-7 with micro nutes could be good for bloom?


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sort him out sunni...your the only decent mod left man...pot roast has got a hard on for us all and let's his gayboys terrorize the thread lol


thats not true, but i was asleep at 3 am, so sorry it was left up so long, 
have a good day folks ^_^


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

I couldn't look at it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 9, 2015)

whats been going down mods been playing up again


----------



## shark atack (Jun 9, 2015)

Is chalk bad for plants to grow in


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)

shark atack said:


> Is chalk bad for plants to grow in


green or blue chalk for vegetative. red or orange for flowering.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

^^^ever seen a plant growing out a black board ?, oh sorry , I mean "chalk board" , wouldn't want to upset any of our coloured members out there !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn't even see what was posted I was just on about the usual bollocks....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> it was dyna ryder being a fucking child


Not surprising tbh, not one of the people on my list however lol

Hows you hun?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats been going down mods been playing up again


no the yanks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 9, 2015)

ah right nothing better to do with them self again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2015)

trannies shagging, some guy pissed off at potroast. surprise eh!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3436736
> 
> Blue rhino. Nearly ready and will start to fade now they are on water. Looking forward to this harvest, smells dank and fruity. The high is knockout even for me AND it's a medical weed! Lol €€€€
> 
> @irish this is the exact pheno that I gave you!


Yea that was a lovely smoke really nice and fruity and very heavy stone...

Wanna give me again


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

I prefer to grow in charcoal myself, gets a proper fiery taste.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

I always grow in chalk when I run out of fish heads


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

where the fuk is Scotland, never give it a second thought


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

Up north. Too many poor people up north. I don't venture there, might gets aids or summat.


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

cant catch what ya already got lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

lol fuck off!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)

Fuck yous cunts, I'm fucking Scottish and proud !!! 
Anywan got anyhing tae say aboot it I'll stick the nut on ye ya bunch a bams !!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

Can ya wear ya skirt whilst doing it for the giggles???


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)

Now I'm sure we can all agree this is where the uk's problem is at lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Can ya wear ya skirt whilst doing it for the giggles???


I could do but I'd prefer my kilt !


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

I am fukin sick of all thing Scottish esp that fukin bitch crankie woman...and everone else cunts


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I am fukin sick of all thing Scottish esp that fukin bitch crankie woman...and everone else cunts


Feeling is mutual zeddy boy !! Lmao


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Now I'm sure we can all agree this is where the uk's problem is at lol
> View attachment 3436856


agreed lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I am fukin sick of all thing Scottish esp that fukin bitch crankie woman...and everone else cunts


thats it zedddy lad let all it out m8 lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Feeling is mutual zeddy boy !! Lmao


well sorry to hear you also find them a bunch of cunts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck yous cunts, I'm fucking Scottish and proud !!!
> Anywan got anyhing tae say aboot it I'll stick the nut on ye ya bunch a bams !!


At least u know what u are...fuck over here somedays I'm irish, some days I'm british, all depends which area I'm in and tbh, who gives a fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

everyones a fukin cunt especially all the women lol soooo bored today


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## andrew david (Jun 9, 2015)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> how much would you be willing to pay for a ounze of bubba kush


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> At least u know what u are...fuck over here somedays I'm irish, some days I'm british, all depends which area I'm in and tbh, who gives a fuck lol


A bit like a knacker so


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> let all it out m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

And how can I even say "northern Irish" when u can't even get a fuckin passport with that on it, if u could tho I'd have 3 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A bit like a knacker so


How many times irish? There only one knacker in here and that's ghetto, I couldn't take that away from him


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> everyones a fukin cunt especially all the women lol soooo bored today


Thats it zedd especially the women


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How many times irish? There only one knacker in here and that's ghetto, I couldn't take that away from him


I taut them lot wer gypsies across the pond


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

hows that shiner coming on irish? i bet its fookin black now lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> hows that shiner coming on irish? i bet its fookin black now lol


Its nearly gone now man thank fuk every1 askin wat happen and im like fck do i know  ...


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its nearly gone now man thank fuk every1 askin wat happen and im like fck do i know  ...


quick fucking healer you lol my shiners last weeks man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Up north. Too many poor people up north. I don't venture there, might gets aids or summat.


so you went to France? Lolz


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)

waays back had to have scar tissue surgery, removed lima bean sizechunk from lip region. facepunch successlol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> quick fucking healer you lol my shiners last weeks man


Ahh its been a week was a scab on it but had to pull it of


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

smashed bulb on my ph pen today and then to top it off right after i dropped my ppm pen in res and one of the digits is missing a line so i dont know if its a 3 8 9 good job only cheapos gonna get another pair tonight only 20 quid on the bay


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats it zedd especially the women


fukin holes


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so you went to France? Lolz


where the sun shines, the birds sing and you don't need to lock your doors when you go out


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh its been a week was a scab on it but had to pull it of


see ya didn't die like everyone thought


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fukin holes


Dirty skanks man .. mines told me no more spirits il see how long that lasts


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> where the sun shines, the birds sing and you don't need to lock your doors when you go out


u do if u grow weed...?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> see ya didn't die like everyone thought


Die ha for fck sake lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dirty skanks man .. mines told me no more spirits il see how long that lasts


yeah they want all the real booze for their periods or summin


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh its been a week was a scab on it but had to pull it of


lol it mus be that irish blood mi paa was same in all my life he never whent hospital or doctors not even once! would just eat stews and cans of big soup and get better haha he was irish obvs lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> where the sun shines, the birds sing and you don't need to lock your doors when you go out


u in the sw?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u do if u grow weed...?


nah mate, grow that shit outdoors. no cunt will walk in, proper respectful and that around here. I go out all day and leave windows and doors wide open. Crime rate around here is zero (minus the domestic violence and other shit that doesn't get reported).

yeah sw - proper farm country here. No bother, everyone is friendly etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlot said:


> nah mate, grow that shit outdoors. no cunt will walk in, proper respectful and that around here. I go out all day and leave windows and doors wide open. Crime rate around here is zero (minus the domestic violence and other shit that doesn't get reported).
> 
> yeah sw - proper farm country here. No bother, everyone is friendly etc


One downside, no one to buy ur bulk lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 9, 2015)

makka said:


> smashed bulb on my ph pen today and then to top it off right after i dropped my ppm pen in res and one of the digits is missing a line so i dont know if its a 3 8 9 good job only cheapos gonna get another pair tonight only 20 quid on the bay


mine went 2 days ago was meant to get the new one today but hasnt come yet


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> One downside, no one to buy ur bulk lol


Indeed!

Bit of a cunt that tbh most folk around here are like 50+ our closet neighbors are over 90 and still run a functioning homestead with veg patch, chickens etc


----------



## makka (Jun 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> mine went 2 days ago was meant to get the new one today but hasnt come yet


takes piss dont it im not to bad to me i can guess it to an extent but i got a droptest kit as my backup and glad i did now hah


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 9, 2015)

yeh i had to guess it last night but i wanted to put my cutting in 10l pots today


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2015)

Fuck it Suns out I'm cracking a few beers !! I'll prob regret it when I'm up for work in the morning mind !


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Evening caregivers and patients 

Tip of the day for u amateurs

Extract into the chimney stack

One love


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 9, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening caregivers and patients
> 
> Tip of the day for u amateurs
> 
> ...


Fuk of dyna


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening caregivers and patients
> 
> Tip of the day for u amateurs
> 
> ...


Lmfao , God loves a trier


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 9, 2015)

I bet that bird would be anybodys if she was on the good stuff 

( not you mod )

They only have bird seed and the BBB cheese over there 

Someone get the ZLH over to big budda


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Evening WF


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2015)

deleting posts again abe, mg wont be happy lol

who is medi then? seems hes been about before that dyner whatever got banned, 2/1 on its mainliner lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

just another hairy dried up cunt


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> deleting posts again abe, mg wont be happy lol
> 
> who is medi then? seems hes been about before that dyner whatever got banned, 2/1 on its mainliner lol


Cheers m8, that one slipped past me.
What the fuck are u at abe? Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 9, 2015)

that was the beauty of rep you could leave it discretely you even deleted me bloody like abe!

im with you on the deleting posts i may have had to delete a few meself over the yrs lol but likes man come-on thats a low blow lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 9, 2015)

When nobody else can help abe


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)

hello collective unconscious.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

medicunt, go take your meds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2015)

Medicropper= Dyna Ryder


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

This place needs to IP ban cunts with multiple accounts. Ain't no need for more then one account.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2015)

Been reliving my youth on youtube lol 




Happy fucking days lol

The bouncers use to sell the drugs that they got off folk during door searches, then on the odd occasion they bust the person the sold to so they could resell, they were proper cunts...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

Fuck sake sold one val for 3 tramadol yesterday now i cant find em lool fucking ate a whole pack yesterday out In the sun lol fyi crescent pharma vals are top notice lads


N @ a tenner a box woop woop Propper money to be made on wm


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck sake sold one val for 3 tramadol yesterday now i cant find em lool fucking ate a whole pack yesterday out In the sun lol fyi crescent pharma vals are top notice lads
> 
> 
> N @ a tenner a box woop woop Propper money to be made on wm


Now ur fuckin at it! U could have just edited ur post but noooooo, u had to delete it and post a new one. What's wrong, first post made u sound a twat or what?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 9, 2015)

Relaxs first post stated "he ate 27 vals yesterday and woke up with a tramadol, good times" ain't shit gettin by me relax lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2015)

Ffs abe now ur takin the piss! U just deleted ur post and my like....that's it, I'm done!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs abe now ur takin the piss! U just deleted ur post and my like....that's it, I'm done!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

@Merlot 

Ask the mrs for 7k sterling spends

And the collective will get you a bucket over

All 4 one


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

you guys ever see this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2933523/Now-s-underground-operation-Gang-cut-trapdoor-caravan-leading-subterranean-cannabis-factory-shipping-containers-housing-plants-worth-150-000.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> you guys ever see this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2933523/Now-s-underground-operation-Gang-cut-trapdoor-caravan-leading-subterranean-cannabis-factory-shipping-containers-housing-plants-worth-150-000.html


not until now but fair play to em, done well


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

yeh some one must of grassed on them to get caught tho


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh some one must of grassed on them to get caught tho


nah i reckon it will be stealing leccy that got em caught


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

yeh may be didnt that of that m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 10, 2015)

Alright shitlips how are we? Just been ducking around in the veg tent before lights off and I tell ye me apollos and girl scouts are reeking man looking forward to flipping these ....gonna be getting a pack of blueberry headband as well shit looks dank v good reviews too


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> not until now but fair play to em, done well


did well with sentences too for 150 plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2015)

must be a piece of piss becoming a rozzer, their maths is shocking. profited 39k valued 4 containers at 150k. ordered to pay back 31k.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be a piece of piss becoming a rozzer, their maths is shocking. profited 39k valued 4 containers at 150k. ordered to pay back 31k.


that s what i thought the other guy only had to pay 2k bk lol


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be a piece of piss becoming a rozzer, their maths is shocking. profited 39k valued 4 containers at 150k. ordered to pay back 31k.


lol propa backward cunts most of them and all rest are sneaky fuckers


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fckin luv the sun short skirts and tits out everywer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2015)

spare a thought for me, i'm away to gloss door frames after work. no beer garden for me.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 10, 2015)

Medicunt, what the fuck you babbling about??


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

fucking pissed of still havent got my ph pen plants need feeding today dont wanna fuck things up now at 7weeks from flip


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 10, 2015)

Evening cock gobblers, Suns out, shorts are on and beers are open !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Jun 10, 2015)

"You may take our lives, but you'll never take our IRN-BREWWWWWWW!!!!"


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 10, 2015)

Merlot said:


> "You may take our lives, but you'll never take our IRN-BREWWWWWWW!!!!"


It's IRN-BRU. But I'll let u away with it as the knockoff shit u prob buy is spelt irnbrew lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Evening potheads


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2015)

@zeddd got a message m8


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Straight water last 10 days 2 weeks lads

I dunno who your teacher woz

All you can do is boost the light and drop the humidity to 40


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

Just dropped off some Kosher Kush. Top shelf again but I didn't really like it. Smelt of classic pine. Covered in resin though. Would love to know it's lineage. 


medicropper07 said:


> Straight water last 10 days 2 weeks lads- *really? In any medium? Any pot size? Standard rule yeah? *
> 
> I dunno who your teacher woz *-obviously someone who knew more than yours!! *
> All you can do is boost the light and drop the humidity to 40-*How does that work then? Whack up the lights to depress the RH? What happened to extraction and AC* 40


 LMFAO! You need to hang out in the newbie section a bit more? Your ideas are ridiculous. Id prefer to smoke fags than your weed for sure!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wax on 

Wax off


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd rather smoke young pompeys weed than the birds


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> I'd rather smoke young pompeys weed than the birds


Because only a retard would turn his nose up at top shelf medical weed.....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Because only a retard would turn his nose up at top shelf medical weed.....


hey mine aint that bad lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

This time next year young pompey


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 10, 2015)

Alive u say ???


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

ALIVE I SAY





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

no one posts when theres fanny telling us how to grow, this thread isn't about half the bullshit that's posted, no one gives a fuk really about how to grow, thrips remedies and pm etc we just here cos were isolated friendless addicts who need the cash lol


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

and mi fucking digis are dead!! just ordered some more for 3.50 off the bay cant go wong lol


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no one posts when theres fanny telling us how to grow, this thread isn't about half the bullshit that's posted, no one gives a fuk really about how to grow, thrips remedies and pm etc we just here cos were isolated friendless addicts who need the cash lol


growing weed made me isolated lol i just like the banter bruv n ya not to bad ya self lol
fuck the trollls i say post on


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

makka said:


> growing weed made me isolated lol i just like the banter bruv n ya not to bad ya self lol
> fuck the trollls i say post on


yeah man liking your posts these days, growing made me fuk off everyone in my life and it was like a release straight life is a strain and fog for those under its spell imo


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man liking your posts these days, growing made me fuk off everyone in my life and it was like a release straight life is a strain and fog for those under its spell imo


it made me realise who i cant trust and wormed out the ones i thought i could which only left me a handful after that but there all i need to do what i want and be a happy chappy
being shit on the 1st time was a REAL EYE OPENER for me lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

makka said:


> it made me realise who i cant trust and wormed out the ones i thought i could which only left me a handful after that but there all i need to do what i want and be a happy chappy
> being shit on the 1st time was a REAL EYE OPENER for me lol


the weed can open the third eye so u can see the cunts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Now ur fuckin at it! U could have just edited ur post but noooooo, u had to delete it and post a new one. What's wrong, first post made u sound a twat or what?


Can't remember that post lol sold one val for 3 trams n woke up to a pack gone sobove concluded I ate a box


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Relaxs first post stated "he ate 27 vals yesterday and woke up with a tramadol, good times" ain't shit gettin by me relax lol


Honestly no idea I'd posted that much of gotten confused


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

laters


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the weed can open the third eye so u can see the cunts


lmfao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> hey mine aint that bad lol


I'm sure it's fine mate. I haven't seen it but that doesn't mean I think you can't grow. I made reference to him refusing my weed rather than comparing it.

I do feel kind of sorry for you guys that growing is so restricted for you. I sit here considering another house and a 20 light grow and you guys have to worry about a few plants.

You need to come here to make weed friends? Shit, I just go down the club or hydro shop.You could learn a lot in the right environment. I can grow stuff that you can't even access in the UK so I do feel I'm in the right place by comparison.

Do I think I can grow better than most of you. Who cares? The buds do the talking. I enjoy growing but not as much as I enjoy sleeping well at night, something many of you are not privy to.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the weed can open the third eye so u can see the cunts


Sorry Z, but the child in me has to say,"would that be the Japanese one ?"


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly no idea I'd posted that much of gotten confused


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Sorry Z, but the child in me has to say,"would that be the Japanese one ?"


whats that then the brown one? lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 10, 2015)

makka said:


> whats that then the brown one? lol


You're just confusing the issue now, surly that's the rusty sheriffs badge ?


----------



## makka (Jun 10, 2015)

aahhhhhh the teflon poo!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 10, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm sure it's fine mate. I haven't seen it but that doesn't mean I think you can't grow. I made reference to him refusing my weed rather than comparing it.
> 
> I do feel kind of sorry for you guys that growing is so restricted for you. I sit here considering another house and a 20 light grow and you guys have to worry about a few plants.
> 
> ...


lol no problem was only joking any way im only on my 4th crop but im improving


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Sorry Z, but the child in me has to say,"would that be the Japanese one ?"


man you goota heal that inner child, the japaneses whores have ways my brother alas I am ignorant of them lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You're just confusing the issue now, surly that's the rusty sheriffs badge ?


chocolat starfish?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm sure it's fine mate. I haven't seen it but that doesn't mean I think you can't grow. I made reference to him refusing my weed rather than comparing it.
> 
> I do feel kind of sorry for you guys that growing is so restricted for you. I sit here considering another house and a 20 light grow and you guys have to worry about a few plants.
> 
> ...


wow this is such passive aggressive bullshit u think we are fukin numptys ha ha, I can break it down LD mebbe you should apologise to pompey imo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wow this is such passive aggressive bullshit u think we are fukin numptys ha ha, I can break it down LD mebbe you should apologise to pompey imo


Only the first paragraph was for Pompey. The rest was for you in reference to your negative posts all the time regarding myself and my growing. 

I especially liked the way you 'liked' Dons post about feeding until the flush despite the fact that you said the same plants were fading a week earlier. Contradiction or what? My plants are fine and everyone knows it. Especially you. 

So in other words, I've found YOUR posts offensive, not Pompey's, he's fine. Not so long ago you were asking ME for clones from Soma and now I'm some 'Fanny' telling people how to grow weed? I don't need to help anyone. I'm not a small fish in a big pond and my reputation out here has been hard earnt and pays me well. If that's not respected, then wtf is? 

I came here in peace and to share pics of different strains whatever. Not to antagonize other members regarding their growing. Can you see my point? I hope so.....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

then why the patronising posts?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> then why the patronising posts?


Such as....?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

u been living outside the uk for too long to think this wont be commented on...."
I do feel kind of sorry for you guys that growing is so restricted for you. I sit here considering another house and a 20 light grow and you guys have to worry about a few plants."
lmfao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u been living outside the uk for too long to think this wont be commented on...."
> I do feel kind of sorry for you guys that growing is so restricted for you. I sit here considering another house and a 20 light grow and you guys have to worry about a few plants."
> lmfao


Very true ! And as long as you are pretending that you are risking your liberty and not trying to achieve 1g/watt, the more I call that bull


zeddd said:


> no one posts when theres fanny telling us how to grow, this thread isn't about half the bullshit that's posted, no one gives a fuk really about how to grow, thrips remedies and pm etc we just here cos were isolated friendless addicts who need the cash lol


You can't respect a good grower so you break it down misogynistically that I'm a woman when you know full well most people would like to grow to top shelf standard. 

So which part of your post wasn't offensive? They say when you have haters you are doing it right! Are you a hater Zedd? Is that it?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 10, 2015)

U speak much wisdom tonight Z, it's some dick head bloke thinking he's got us thinking it's actually a stunning model growing factory's of weed , oh c'mon , get you're third eyes out guys ffs


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 10, 2015)

I will beleive u if u write Baz on you're wrist , then insert said wrist into vagina , up to said Baz rim , then get a good pic , pref 20 mp, if u post that, u got my vote


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> U speak much wisdom tonight Z, it's some dick head bloke thinking he's got us thinking it's actually a stunning model growing factory's of weed , oh c'mon , get you're third eyes out guys ffs


Like that's gonna bother me? I've never heard that before?! I even pretend that I'm pretending to be a woman! Try again and sleep well tonight! And this is about the growing, weak argument.

Edit: thanks for the stunning comment, my bf 9 yrs junior thinks so too! Plus Irish has met me at Spannabis or did you forget that ! Lol Xx


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 10, 2015)

When nobody else can help luv


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2015)

lol Baz u had me spitting my coffee this morning, morning lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 10, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Like that's gonna bother me? I've never heard that before?! I even pretend that I'm pretending to be a woman! Try again and sleep well tonight! And this is about the growing, weak argument.
> 
> Edit: thanks for the stunning comment, my bf 9 yrs junior thinks so too! Plus Irish has met me at Spannabis or did you forget that ! Lol Xx


Many an Irish man has been fooled by what they thought was a lady!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2015)

i saw that film. but id take me chances with lahada. shimmy up those long legs


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2015)

you're a wrong'un


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Many an Irish man has been fooled by what they thought was a lady!


True that


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 11, 2015)

Morning fuckers 
I'm off to court now hopefully get this all dealt with today, I'll either be back on later tonight or I'll be back on in a cpl months, it all depends on the outcome !


----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2015)

good luck!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning fuckers
> I'm off to court now hopefully get this all dealt with today, I'll either be back on later tonight or I'll be back on in a cpl months, it all depends on the outcome !


Whats this one for? did i miss something?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

oh morning peoples


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning fuckers
> I'm off to court now hopefully get this all dealt with today, I'll either be back on later tonight or I'll be back on in a cpl months, it all depends on the outcome !


good luck dude


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 11, 2015)

morning guys suns out witch means plenty of tits so i think ill take the kids to the beach today


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys suns out witch means plenty of tits so i think ill take the kids to the beach today


remember your camera.....lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> remember your camera.....lmao


 lol yeh go stand over there kids smile


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm back muthafukkas. 6 month defered sentence to see if I'm of good behavior lol, I'll take that !

Ribena it's the same case that's been ongoing for a cpl months now, it's a lot of shite caused by my mum, but fuck her it's been sorted now and I've an interdict against her so she won't be causing me anymore shite from now on.


----------



## makka (Jun 11, 2015)

im off nodding away here


TheHulk11 said:


> I'm back muthafukkas. 6 month defered sentence to see if I'm of good behavior lol, I'll take that !
> 
> Ribena it's the same case that's been ongoing for a cpl months now, it's a lot of shite caused by my mum, but fuck her it's been sorted now and I've an interdict against her so she won't be causing me anymore shite from now on.


good to hear mate.

off to park for a game of footy wth the kiddies this should be fun


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/BritainsBiggestTossers/videos/1030687746956218/


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Many an Irish man has been fooled by what they thought was a lady!


Not this 1 so speak for urself ha  lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not this 1 so speak for urself ha  lol


As I said Irish, maybe u wer fooled so u didn't realise so how can u be so sure lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said Irish, maybe u wer fooled so u didn't realise so how can u be so sure lol


Hmm how cud i be so sure .....


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yea maybe ur rite mg sure how cud a woman grow top shelf weed  ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea maybe ur rite mg sure how cud a woman grow top shelf weed  ha


Lol, only messin m8, I don't doubt for a second that she's a women ffs, if she wer a fella with legs like that id be worried.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, only messin m8, I don't doubt for a second that she's a women ffs, if she wer a fella with legs like that id be worried.


Me to man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bbq is out beers are chilling, gonna pick the kids up from school and have a chilled out night in the garden !!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pleased for ya hulk shame they just couldn't drop charge or something but I knew you'd be sound bro 

Sound as a pound thc


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Bbq is out beers are chilling, gonna pick the kids up from school and have a chilled out night in the garden !!


Glad it's sorted and not hanging over ya like a black cloud
Enjoy the bbq


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 11, 2015)

Cheers ghetto and roobarb. I'm just happy it's over and I can get on with things, 
Now it's on to setting up my grow spot properly on Saturday now I know I've defo avoided a sentence


----------



## makka (Jun 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Cheers ghetto and roobarb. I'm just happy it's over and I can get on with things,
> Now it's on to setting up my grow spot properly on Saturday now I know I've defo avoided a sentence


thats it man plan for the future now nothing worse then waiting to be slammed life goes on hold lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2015)

20c in toon. its George n Andy. I've run away from work. Flit out a side door for a pre post work swally. Muahahahaa


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey don you happy with the new manager @ newcastle ?? I cant see him playin football use will like to watch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2015)

ask me again in september man! see who they bring in or fail to before the season eh. I'm happier they binned the back room staff we had. We had/have decent (ish) players but the coaching staff were getting sweet FA out them. 

your right though I can't see McLaren being a master tactician or a score more than them manager either.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ask me again in september man! see who they bring in or fail to before the season eh. I'm happier they binned the back room staff we had. We had/have decent (ish) players but the coaching staff were getting sweet FA out them.
> 
> your right though I can't see McLaren being a master tactician or a score more than them manager either.


Theres no way use shud have been in the position use were cme the end of the season alri ... but i can only see mclaren been defensive minded altough stranger things have happened


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

@ghetto wat the fck is that game u invited me on the ps4 man ???


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2015)

wassup bitches?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

I ain't been on it for weeks mate lol that'll be my lad try a get a game together or something haha


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2015)

nice one hulk glad u out and not in


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wazzaaaaaaaaaaap....seen a pic of the blue meanie flowered out by the bloke who gave me the cut and it looks the bomb he says its got a real blueberry taste and smell with a menthol twang in there too, buds look a lo.like exo but leaf structure is completely different


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wassup bitches?


Zuupp zeddd man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nice one hulk glad u out and not in


Cheers mate


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Zuupp zeddd man


bikes run in so I hit 150 thus morning for a few secs lol need to get myself run in feels scary atm


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yea glad things worked out for ya hulk man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> bikes run in so I hit 150 thus morning for a few secs lol need to get myself run in feels scary atm


Fckn 150 ya mad ole cunt ha id say its scary alri ya know been ur age n all


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2015)

cheeky bastard


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2015)

i was driving alongside a biker before who thought he was a truck lol, stopped in traffic on a dual carriageway. i nearly had to wind the window down and call him a shithouse it was bothering my that much.

if you drive a superbike you should be driving it at 150 imo and weaving in and out of slow moving traffic should be standard. fucking faggot that he was didn't wanna risk folding in a few wing mirrors.

going to pick up some green in a min, it's trim and hash time!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> i was driving alongside a biker before who thought he was a truck lol, stopped in traffic on a dual carriageway. i nearly had to wind the window down and call him a shithouse it was bothering my that much.
> 
> if you drive a superbike you should be driving it at 150 imo and weaving in and out of slow moving traffic should be standard. fucking faggot that he was didn't wanna risk folding in a few wing mirrors.
> 
> going to pick up some green in a min, it's trim and hash time!


yeah like you fukin ride a bike and know how its done lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2015)

i would never get on one of them, still doesn't stop me having an opinion though does it.

4 wheels or more for me, i would rather be the one squishing your guts all over the road if thats ok with you.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 11, 2015)

Never had a bike mesel, the reason being I reckon I'd kill mesel lol! Drive her like u stole her that's my moto lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2015)

you can never underestimate road caution and defensive driving.
this message has been provided from the _stay safe people_


----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2015)

Bikers riders are called organ donors for a reason...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Right so gonna be getting some more beans soon nust really struggling on what to pick man I'm thinking HSO green crack, HSO blueberry headband sincity petroleum nightmare sincity blue power B.O.G lifesaver,B.O.G bogglegum or exotix gas chamber....I'm gonna get 2 packs just can't decide which 2 man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 20c in toon. its George n Andy. I've run away from work. Flit out a side door for a pre post work swally. Muahahahaa


24-25 down here earlier, down to about 18-20 now but still lovely n sunny


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Right so gonna be getting some more beans soon nust really struggling on what to pick man I'm thinking HSO green crack, HSO blueberry headband sincity petroleum nightmare sincity blue power B.O.G lifesaver,B.O.G bogglegum or exotix gas chamber....I'm gonna get 2 packs just can't decide which 2 man


blue power n bogglegum if it was me lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2015)

ghb said:


> i would never get on one of them, still doesn't stop me having an opinion though does it.
> 
> 4 wheels or more for me, i would rather be the one squishing your guts all over the road if thats ok with you.


typical van driver imo lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Right so gonna be getting some more beans soon nust really struggling on what to pick man I'm thinking HSO green crack, HSO blueberry headband sincity petroleum nightmare sincity blue power B.O.G lifesaver,B.O.G bogglegum or exotix gas chamber....I'm gonna get 2 packs just can't decide which 2 man


Green crack & Bogglegum mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

This is a bit of me lol

https://www.facebook.com/carthrottle/videos/913039115373806/


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 11, 2015)

Had a Suzuki RG Gamma back in the day. 500cc 2-stroke
High sided it at about 90mph and stuffed it in a hedge. My helmet had a Velcro strap and it came off when I hit the deck. Found it rammed between faring and sprocket. How it met up with a tumbling bike I don't know. I was so lucky my head wasn't still in it.I found the only clear gap thru some big fuck of trees and landed in a field of corn. I'd had one or two close calls in traffic and stuff in before that. Never my riding just blind cunts. Thought I was fucking Barry Sheene. But speed is addictive though isn't it eh!! You know how people say time seems to travel really slowly in an accident. So true. As I tumbled along I saw the perfect full moon between my feet and made a promise to myself- no more bikes. Haven't been on one since - that was 1989. Now I'm older I'd love a Harley but I promised myself and I'm a man of my word


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Aarrggghhh I need more money lool there's sour bubble as well

Well u both said bogglegum so that might have to go in the bank....bog do a sour strawbs as well but can't find in stock anywhere man


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> This is a bit of me lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/carthrottle/videos/913039115373806/



Nice motor - sounds amazing


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aarrggghhh I need more money lool there's sour bubble as well
> 
> Well u both said bogglegum so that might have to go in the bank....bog do a sour strawbs as well but can't find in stock anywhere man


have you seen the mint choc chip from exotix?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeh it looks fire as most of their strains do lol I've looked at too many and spoilt the choice as usual


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

im looking at tangerine power, bogglegum, mint choc chip and blue hash for my next few


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Evening collective 

Where's the pro's tonight ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Their blue moon rocks sounds bomb too...I'm deffo getting a pack of blue power the shit looks so dank and the grow journals look amazing so I thinks it blue power and bogglegum if I can get it


----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening collective
> 
> Where's the pro's tonight ?


Sucking ya ma's tits..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening collective
> 
> Where's the pro's tonight ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hah I'm guessing that cocks knocking about again


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Phasers on stun


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2015)

That ladyboy was more fun than the 3 amigo's on 2nite


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh Minicocker07 You really are a knob jockey. Where's that ignore button


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Click his pic bottom left corner IGNORE lol


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Click his pic bottom left corner IGNORE lol


Cheers Had enough of that cunt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haha makes life much easier mate he's a prick


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

How do lads just bak from the pub didn fall tnite ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Didn't get bricked more like


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Didn't get bricked more like


Ha ssshhh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Did look a bit sore matey...I about took me pinky nail off the other week Ohhhh the joys of fuckin ya sen up ay


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahh stop man  even worse wen u dnt remember aye


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haha Yeh its not good last time I did that in had the Mrs telling me exactly what I did lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh its not good last time I did that in had the Mrs telling me exactly what I did lool


Aww i know that feelin man the cunts think ther great tellin ya wat ya done


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wake up, its time for your meds


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 24-25 down here earlier, down to about 18-20 now but still lovely n sunny


I'm actually holding my bonce yo stop it hurting today. 4 o click I got in. Missus is kickin off about as much as my swede. Were going to a gin festival tonight too. I'm still pissed.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Aww i know that feelin man the cunts think ther great tellin ya wat ya done


aye hence why i dont do shit but weed,,tablets make me doo daft shit,,wife tells me im either babbling shit in corner or thinking im ok but im obviously not.
urgh
morning


----------



## makka (Jun 12, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye hence why i dont do shit but weed,,tablets make me doo daft shit,,wife tells me im either babbling shit in corner or thinking im ok but im obviously not.
> urgh
> morning


lol been there 

morning


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2015)

makka said:


> lol been there
> 
> morning


yeh last time i think i was in a corner naked babbling like a baboon.. so i dont touch anything anymore


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=86&v=-6tC0X6c7gg


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

@ hulk this is drivin arou d dublin ahead of the game tomora ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

yo guys whats going down


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh last time i think i was in a corner naked babbling like a baboon.. so i dont touch anything anymore


at least your exploits dint make u cynical and cunty. cheers m8


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @ hulk this is drivin arou d dublin ahead of the game tomora ha


Lol Irish fuckers haha I like it !!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

just ordered a bottle of ripen rdy to use next week see what its like


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 12, 2015)

I somehow managed to slice my thigh open in work today with a Stanley knife, fucking deep as well the fat was popping out the top of the cut, only 3 fucking stitches as well, it stings like a bitch. That's what I get for wearing shorts in a warehouse.


----------



## makka (Jun 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I somehow managed to slice my thigh open in work today with a Stanley knife, fucking deep as well the fat was popping out the top of the cut, only 3 fucking stitches as well, it stings like a bitch. That's what I get for wearing shorts in a warehouse.


i bet that shocked ya lol fucking hurts more after like ya say my mates a window fitter and he used to cut his hands to fuck when he first started and the mad cunt would superglue them closed lmao


----------



## makka (Jun 12, 2015)

havin a couple a voddys tonight first time in months lol few blunts and that will be me fooked i think

i will probz post a shiner up like irish's tomorrow but mine will probz be off the gf for trying to get me way


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 12, 2015)

Good on ya makka. I'm on the beers and joints tonight, I'm calling it pain relief for my leg lol


----------



## makka (Jun 12, 2015)

haha u deserve after ya stitches man i know i will regret it tomoz i always do no matter what thats y i dont really drink lol
everyone will be like when ive had to many


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Same as hulk few beers and joints and maybe a few episodes of orange is new black ... watchin a documentary on the iom tt fuk me them cunts are nuts


----------



## makka (Jun 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Same as hulk few beers and joints and maybe a few episodes of orange is new black ... watchin a documentary on the iom tt fuk me them cunts are nuts


ya tellin me man quite a few deaths man them guys live for it tho they breath that shit lol i love my adrenaline rushes dont get me wrong but thats tooooo scary at 200mph for me anyway


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

makka said:


> ya tellin me man quite a few deaths man them guys live for it tho they breath that shit lol i love my adrenaline rushes dont get me wrong but thats tooooo scary at 200mph for me anyway


231deaths to date this doc said ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

i got a bottle of vodka but no coke witch sucks


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got a bottle of vodka but no coke witch sucks


Depends which coke pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

both would be nice man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 12, 2015)

Irish I've Never watched that Orange is the new black, not really my thing, 
I'll be on ps4 later if ur up for a game of Fifa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Them TT racers have balls of steel man its about the only race I really.like to watch its hard to judge on a track bit when u see em whistling.past houses lampposts and pubs your like FUCK ME 

Props to @Thc247


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

you boys downloaded that metal gear solid v yet ? i loved it on the ps1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nah I've not been on mine for a while now too busy been a lazy cunt lol...metal gear solid was a class game tho....I used to love that tenchu when u was a ninja and had to creep.around everywhere stealthing folk out


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Irish I've Never watched that Orange is the new black, not really my thing,
> I'll be on ps4 later if ur up for a game of Fifa


Ahh man i find it funny ... see wat happens mite be on  irl vs scot yea ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah I've not been on mine for a while now too busy been a lazy cunt lol...metal gear solid was a class game tho....I used to love that tenchu when u was a ninja and had to creep.around everywhere stealthing folk out


yeh man its good
mite as well get it as its free


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lads serious this docu on utube called closer to the edge tt un fckn real


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah I've not been on mine for a while now too busy been a lazy cunt lol...metal gear solid was a class game tho....I used to love that tenchu when u was a ninja and had to creep.around everywhere stealthing folk out


Tenchu was awesome. I had it and the 2nd one on my chipped ps1 back in the day lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeh they were sick games man lol....has it got that guy martin in it irish? Northern fella with sideburns he's a nut job lol can whizz that bike around like its fuck all tho...if its the same one u see some crazy smashes in it that guy has one too


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2015)

Fuck me id love to do the TT course on a bike, TT course and the nordschleife are the holy grails for bikers etc, the 2 most demanding/dangerous tracks on the planet , getting a semi just thinking about it lmfao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh they were sick games man lol....has it got that guy martin in it irish? Northern fella with sideburns he's a nut job lol can whizz that bike around like its fuck all tho...if its the same one u see some crazy smashes in it that guy has one too


Yea man its mainly him in it.. fckn sum crazy stuff alri


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man its mainly him in it.. fckn sum crazy stuff alri


There's another real good road race up in Northern Ireland, NW200. Ever up at it irish?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> There's another real good road race up in Northern Ireland, NW200. Ever up at it irish?


No man nver been but after watchin that doc tink i will be goin to see some .. makes me want a bike again aint been on 1 in about 9 yrs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Message Irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Got ya


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Day 26 blue meanie in veg apollo 13's  and cookies


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lookin sweet ghetto


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Jun 12, 2015)

That TT is some serious racing....

Bigger fucking balls then me!

That cunt bouncing down the hill! fuck that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cheers dude....I love speed as in going fast and fast things related I'd love to ride a bike like them boys do but no way have I got the bollocks I rekon I'd be good tho haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ahh id defo give it a go man luv to i got more into cars and i remember i had 1 lil jap import and done about 120mph on country roads had 1 of me mates cryn ha seemed funny then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gives ya goosebumps watching it man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gives ya goosebumps watching it man


I got a bit of a horn actually .... ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

i left my fucking tent open last night and the shed light was on what a cunt i am got to stoned and forgot about it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i left my fucking tent open last night and the shed light was on what a cunt i am got to stoned and forgot about it


Chill the fck out pompey man u stress to much ... u mite be fine wait and see


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2015)

lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

hope so dude im at 8weeks at min lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

As long as no one could see your grand geez


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

have a look at this http://www.iyeey.com/having-a-bad-day-this-will-make-you-feel-better/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

i was just worried about the light being on when its meant to be dark


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

It only the once you'll be sound trust geez


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

U worry bout everytin man i swear i nearly piss meself sumtimes ha


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2015)

crack someone's melon, throw em in the back and drive off to remote area. 

typical van driver.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> crack someone's melon, throw em in the back and drive off to remote area.
> 
> typical van driver.


Wat u say bout me


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2015)

heh, it was a joke rebuttal to @zeddd


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U worry bout everytin man i swear i nearly piss meself sumtimes ha


who me


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> who me


Who else man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

He does like a worry doesn't he lol better than not giving a shit tho that a when real trouble starts lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

im still learning man u guys been doing it for years so u dont give a shit any more lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> He does like a worry doesn't he lol better than not giving a shit tho that a when real trouble starts lol


Yea but man its like a nervous wreck lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Haha wait till its dry cure time lool.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> im still learning man u guys been doing it for years so u dont give a shit any more lol


Yea but just chill man dnt freak at first signs ... read stuff learn and if u cant find it ask wer all here to help ... but ive nvr used a ph pen or test first 2 grows wer shit but u learn and the best advice and i got it of this thread just learn ur plants watch them u will learn wat they like and dnt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

ye its all.a learning curve man we're all.still.learning man...the way I think is non matter what your doing someone is doing.it bigger and better so u always gotta up.your game and keepmlearning ....keep the white belt mentality


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wax on

Wax off


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lmfao been waiting for someone to.pull that one out loool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmfao been waiting for someone to.pull that one out loool


Trust the Irish man ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

my ssh likes there tips licked and twisted


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> my ssh likes there tips licked and twisted


I dnt wanna know wat u at ur sexy sister hannah likes of ya man ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gonna be getting a load more cuts next week got yeti og,goji og,divine gsc s1, and gg#4 tents.gonna be rammo'd better do.some culling lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Does she now lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Drugs mmmm


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

and they like a fiddle so i gotta put my hand deep into the bush while nibbleing the leaf tip


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2015)

Haha reeet deeeep


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> and they like a fiddle so i gotta put my hand deep into the bush while nibbleing the leaf tip


Ur not doin urself any favours ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 12, 2015)

lol worth a laugh tho


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2015)

liked it more w the "n", Irish.

really thought the joke was wax on, wank off! maybe not. lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 13, 2015)

Maybe maybe not abe


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm not liking your post now. hah


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shud u not be in bed ???


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2015)

ever since zombiepocalypse


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 13, 2015)

Its nearly 8am here time for breakfast hmm tink il hav a wank


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ninja wank complete time to get up for coffee and spliff


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 13, 2015)

Fucking hate harvest festival time, all those long fat nuggs of loveliness , hanging off lines, banging u on the back of the head as u sweep up ! Fucking things


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fucking hate harvest festival time, all those long fat nuggs of loveliness , hanging off lines, banging u on the back of the head as u sweep up ! Fucking things


Rite pain in the ass alri


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2015)

feel shitty not a good a feeling this hangover jobby 
need to force some food in me n j


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hate hangovers man gotta be one of the worst feelings stone overs are bad enough lol..dunna worry rib the meanie is here to stay bro


----------



## kana (Jun 13, 2015)

anyone used a gavita pro 1000 or Dimlux Expert 1000W? if so good results?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Never used one but hear people get great results from the gavita that's on a few different sites as well


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2015)

stoneover lol im immune to them bro i never get em just eating a chicken mayo baton had 2 brews n a joint feeling better already man


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2015)

@Pompeygrow u had mi in stitches this morning wi ya bush fiddling n tip licking lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 13, 2015)

kana said:


> anyone used a gavita pro 1000 or Dimlux Expert 1000W? if so good results?


I believe Zedd uses a 1000w gavita


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 13, 2015)

makka said:


> stoneover lol im immune to them bro i never get em just eating a chicken mayo baton had 2 brews n a joint feeling better already man


Eat 3 or 4 cookies & then u will have a stone over,guaranteed,I've had em over 15 years now


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 13, 2015)

How do lads !!
Well today is finally my day off so gonna head over to my mates and get this area setup and the girls under the 600, I'll get some pics up of my handiwork later when it's done !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Or 4 or 5 dabs before bed and your waking up stoned lol.....I'm jus on 1st joint and brew of the day....its pissin it down but hot and stuffy fuckin wank


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Eat 3 or 4 cookies & then u will have a stone over,guaranteed,I've had em over 15 years now


yeah i need to make some edibles


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hate hangovers man gotta be one of the worst feelings stone overs are bad enough lol..dunna worry rib the meanie is here to stay bro


cool, im just trying to sort out a veg area of some description as ive been offered a few different strains down this way, cookies kush (gsc x og kush), chocolate fondue (Exodus cheese C/O x Chocolope) and red cherry berry (skunk no1 x Cherry bomb), Grapefruit and a SLH crossed to another lemon, apparently one of the bigger yielding commercial lemons being used by a lot of ppl down this way

Also ive got SLH bag seed in flower and 2 DPQ at 4" i want to take cuttings from at some point so really could do with a veg area atm lol just more expense i cant afford


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Them 1st 3 sound dank mate variety the spice of life and all that...I'm going grow shop later to pick some coco and what not IP got this ssh cut to pot up plus them cookie seedlings....I'll get some jiffys too and I'll be taking a shit load a cuts in a couple of week


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm on the pursuit of a dank cookie cut bid popped 2 beans I've got a cut coming which is suppose to be nice cooks...I want a nice cookie and something fruity in my arsenal now can't wait to see how these turn out ...gonna be getting blue power seeds and sour strawberry soon as well the hunt is on!


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2015)

whats that in the profile pic ghetto? looks a bit hazy.

that ghost train is going on 12 weeks now no signs of finishing lol, it's losing the lovely sweet stink and has gone all amonia/peppery now. still not got round to chopping all my plants yet, i'm one lazy cunt cos i've got a bit of smoke. jakes dream 2 about to go in the flowering room too, looks nice.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

That is Jakes dream #2 mate its a top smoke I rekon dialled in could be special I'm gonna work on it for another grow at least see if I can get that taste out more..

Lool gth is a funny lady but the smoke is top notch depending what pheno u got, what's the structure on the buds like? Arethey looong big sativa buds?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 13, 2015)

I've just popped a cpl seeds to go in beside my clones, I've went with a GTH #1, jakes dream & zlh x psy


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyway it's football time, Cmon the Scots !!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Can't beat poppon a few beans its nice when u find a gooden wank when u don't lol but its all part n parcel of it ain't it...I can t wait to get some.blue power on the go shit looks dank as fuck


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

Pulled another sick day n I'm off tomorrow vals it is


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

Note to self don't trust myself with valium


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That is Jakes dream #2 mate its a top smoke I rekon dialled in could be special I'm gonna work on it for another grow at least see if I can get that taste out more..
> 
> Lool gth is a funny lady but the smoke is top notch depending what pheno u got, what's the structure on the buds like? Arethey looong big sativa buds?


yeah 3ft long wispy bastards! all fluff at the minute with no signs of ripening lol, i'll just chop it early and have it as day time smoke.

this blue pit is killing me off. keep waking up with a stone over takes me an hour to get out the house i the morning lol
made up about the jakes dream, only kept the number two as im limited on space so lets hope she is the best.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Well I had a joint if the #1 last night and it as dead nice lol it had been in a little jar for a good month tho....shame about the time on the haze cuz that's what she does the buds stretch and wisp out then thy just bulk out all of a sudden and create elephant dick colas lol but mine was done in 12/13 weeks I'm sure of it nice lemon pepper haze.....the JD 2 is nice tho man and I've found a lot of the inner calyxs have purple hues to em must be the 11/13 lighting schedule?

The pit a heavy hitter Yeh lol I kinda like it but on days u gotta get up and go its no fun lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2015)

_billy mays here for jack ripper skywalker shalalie. _ 

appt. re. cbd plants, sto vendor shave them,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Can't beat poppon a few beans its nice when u find a gooden wank when u don't lol but its all part n parcel of it ain't it...I can t wait to get some.blue power on the go shit looks dank as fuck


Yeah it's always good when u find a nice one, after a shitty run with Reg seeds I've been on a good run of late. I had some really nice Jakes dream last year, and some nice purple paralysis, and this year I got a half decent zlh x psycho. I'm hoping the GTH is a girl cos it's one I've never tried before !!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2015)

goota say the strongest weed and its a creeper for me was the dog kush, was on a mini sesh with Rambo and he pulls out all this dif gear and we smoked about 4 dif weeds and I drove home at 50 was that spazzed, well done that breeder


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2015)

what happened to lahada... someone piss her off ffs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

Called in sick today off tomorrow two boxes left woop woop


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> yeah 3ft long wispy bastards! all fluff at the minute with no signs of ripening lol, i'll just chop it early and have it as day time smoke.
> 
> this blue pit is killing me off. keep waking up with a stone over takes me an hour to get out the house i the morning lol
> made up about the jakes dream, only kept the number two as im limited on space so lets hope she is the best.


Had any of the Gringo yet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> _billy mays here for jack ripper skywalker shalalie. _
> 
> appt. re. cbd plants, sto vendor shave them,


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2015)

goin to town can be an event man, still avent left the chair


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

^^lol I posted that on another site yeaterday ....just repotted and tidied up tings lookin sweet now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Who's watching the england women's ? Couple of bangables lol they're not too bad either haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 13, 2015)

nah i was playing on the ps4 m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lol....a look a the inside of a JD bud frosted ta fuck


----------



## Merlot (Jun 13, 2015)

womens football is shit. they should stick to making fucking sandwiches tbh and squats.....dat ass


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2015)

indian chow at food cart alley. voted most scientifically healthy, says menu. grilled paneer, samosa, greens. beet juice: ginger dates lime. scored 
 
(2) star tonic cbd


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow I was bananas last night


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> indian chow at food cart alley. voted most scientifically healthy, says menu. grilled paneer, samosa, greens. beet juice: ginger dates lime. scored
> View attachment 3439647 View attachment 3439648View attachment 3439649
> (2) star tonic cbd


That looks sweet man if you're over in Ireland lemme know I'll hook u up with some free smoke n show you the beauty of waterfalls n all that gay shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That looks sweet man if you're over in Ireland lemme know I'll hook u up with some free smoke n show you the beauty of waterfalls n all that gay shit


Aww how nice of u lax


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Aww how nice of u lax


Only abe mind I don't like thales others he's ttotal like myself n an all round sound guy, kinda guy you'd have. Nice blunt with playing vinyl n sitting on some bean bags...a real cool cat


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 14, 2015)

Awwwwwwwww Relax...


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2015)

mornin peoples chopped the last LS last night i reckon she give me around 5 to 6 zips so im happy with that although it could def be more the buds are rock n caked in crystal 
al get a pic of later when not busy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning cunts, another year older ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy bday man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy bday man


Not really but cheers lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 14, 2015)

happy day of your birth mate.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Plants had their first ever watering last night with ph`ed water/nutes lol, been told anywhere from 5.8-7.0 is good in soil generally?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Plants had their first ever watering last night with ph`ed water/nutes lol, been told anywhere from 5.8-7.0 is good in soil generally?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Plants had their first ever watering last night with ph`ed water/nutes lol, been told anywhere from 5.8-7.0 is good in soil generally?


6.5 in soil is my number


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Funnily enough 1) i have that very picture saved on my pc and posted them all in here ages ago n 2) quite luckily i did it to 6.5 anyway being roughly in the middle of 5.8 n 7.0 lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

prob you who gave it to me then lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

think its about time i got some trimming scissors as i havent got any ive been useing my fingers and a normall pair of scissors lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> think its about time i got some trimming scissors as i havent got any ive been useing my fingers and a normall pair of scissors lol


get some deadhead scissors


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

ok m8 cool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 14, 2015)

I've never owned a ph pen in my life, I always grow in soil and never had any prob with not testing my water and feed


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've never owned a ph pen in my life, I always grow in soil and never had any prob with not testing my water and feed


me neither until i moved into here, since ive been here all the plants ive done aint been happy etc, gna try this ph`ing thing for a grow or 2 n see if it makes any difference, water was 8.6 last night out the tap before ph`ing lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

8.6 is pretty shocking man mines 7.4 and I thought that was a tad.high lol...a good thing to do is test tour run off as well keeps you on top of it all mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 8.6 is pretty shocking man mines 7.4 and I thought that was a tad.high lol...a good thing to do is test tour run off as well keeps you on top of it all mate


and whats the runoff ph supposed to be then?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

pretty much the same as the ph u put in m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

6.5 salt build up and other things can change the pH of the root zone and you don't know unless you check run off matey....I had it the other week things weren't right I've been feeding 6.2 checked run off on veggers 5.6!!! So gave em in ph'd feed of 7.2 came out at 6.3


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't check every time but once a week won't hurt fuckin naaaaaam sayin birthday boy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> pretty much the same as the ph u put in m8


cool cheers

just gotta figure out now what other bits ive gotta get, got ph stuff now n proper nutes, just gotta figure out if i need any boosters/additives etc an what ones as everyone seems to have a different opinion on what companies shit actually works lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Don't check every time but once a week won't hurt fuckin naaaaaam sayin birthday boy


ive decided its not my birthday anymore, just sunday lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

Haha got.your grumps on Yeh lol...I've just started using wilkos liquid growmorefor the veggers and so far so.good mate its 7-7-7 a little high on the pk I know but they love it man I'll jeep running it see how it goes any trouble I'll let yano lol ...using their liquid seaweed tonic too on veg and bloom and foliar the veggers all the time theylove it you get praying leaves and all that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

i wanna try new nutes but canna is all i know and its easy unless u over nute not saying no names


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't go wrong with canna a+b good old faithful


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha got.your grumps on Yeh lol...I've just started using wilkos liquid growmorefor the veggers and so far so.good mate its 7-7-7 a little high on the pk I know but they love it man I'll jeep running it see how it goes any trouble I'll let yano lol ...using their liquid seaweed tonic too on veg and bloom and foliar the veggers all the time theylove it you get praying leaves and all that


yeah no weed/money etc, missus couldnt even be arsed to say happy birthday at any point since i woke up n kids are being annoying cunts


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2015)

happy burfday old cunt.

you still got my email addy?

emailed the one i used to spk to you on


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> happy sunday you cunt.
> 
> you still got my email addy?
> 
> emailed the one i used to spk to you on


sorted that for you lmao, oh n replied lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

my ripen just came not sure if to use it tho as i think the plants are almost rdy and was thinking of chopping on friday


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2015)

pics

if they are still green and drinking then i say get them on it, could add another few oz to final weight


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 14, 2015)

ghb i thought you were a pro

I was taught by a botonist back in the day that when the plants finishing off, 
canabalising, dieing its not capable of uptaking nutrients

What magical ingredient is in ripen ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

Anyone heard of or tried this shogun range that's knocking about? Think they're made by growell they do a sumo boost and a pk 9/18 as well


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not heard of em ghetto ... 

Any1 ever hear of that convicted rapist medicropper ???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

Lool Yeh they Aint been out long can't find any reviews or owt


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 14, 2015)

Think of the subscribers ghb


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2015)

U had to do it didn't ya Irish lol u got him all hard now ffs I think he wants G's ass


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> pics
> 
> if they are still green and drinking then i say get them on it, could add another few oz to final weight


ill have to wait till 9pm m8 as thats when the lights come on


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> ghb i thought you were a pro
> 
> I was taught by a botonist back in the day that when the plants finishing off,
> canabalising, dieing its not capable of uptaking nutrients
> ...


ya mums love Juice


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watch some vids young pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

what of ya mum ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

this ya mun ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 14, 2015)

yeh still all green still got clear glands so ill start the ripen now it says 5-6 ml/l so whats a good starting point ur guys think


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 14, 2015)

I stick to the recommended 5ml per litre of water mate, I use ripen the last 2 weeks of every grow like this.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like I'm gonna have psycho and livers cuts back in the next week or so. Just need to get my hands on the exo again and that's me got all the c/o. Never had the livers before so will be nice to see how it compares in growing with the other 2. At least now I can keep a cpl mothers going so won't lose my strains any more.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

mornin peeps. Happy bornday for yesterday bina!

my gaffers today, lovely day for a bevvy.

@Pompey id start a bit lower than 5. As pk is technically a booster you can burn your ladies. An at the last hurdle you don't need that man.

neighbour caught me chugging the bong this morning, shot me a look n I disappeared in a plume of smoke. I've gotten away with it 3 years haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Since you are here don, the DPq, better topped or untopped do you know?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 15, 2015)

bit late dude i started them last night with 5m per l ill drop it down tomorrow and ill see how they look tonight


----------



## makka (Jun 15, 2015)

morning farmers 

@Thc247 e-mail m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Since you are here don, the DPq, better topped or untopped do you know?


I personally would aye. or FIM / mainline. it shouldn't stretch too much and give you some nice chunky colas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> bit late dude i started them last night with 5m per l ill drop it down tomorrow and ill see how they look tonight


i usually do a phased build up, start at half strength about week 5 up it a ml a week to full strength for the last couple then drop it out every other or 1 in 3 feeds last week.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i usually do a phased build up, start at half strength about week 5 up it a ml a week to full strength for the last couple then drop it out every other or 1 in 3 feeds last week.


ok ill give it a go next time round should i use it with a&b untill its at full strength or just drop the nuts at week 8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

stick em in a cup of water on the windows if you can be arsed man, should still be about 16 hrs daylight near you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok ill give it a go next time round should i use it with a&b untill its at full strength or just drop the nuts at week 8


sorry pompey I was confused, thought you were talking about pk 13/14. the ripen you can use at near full or full strength for the last week to 2 usually use it last 3 feeds without A&B


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stick em in a cup of water on the windows if you can be arsed man, should still be about 16 hrs daylight near you


Hard to do when you have kids that dont know im growing lmao, hence the need really for a veg area lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

hahaha righty i see. you get a new bulb sorted?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha righty i see. you get a new bulb sorted?


me or pompey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

lol. there's my memory at it again hahah must have been pompey lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol. there's my memory at it again hahah must have been pompey lol


oh dont get me wrong i need a new bulb at some point but dont think weve spoken about it iirc?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

i sent one to someone in need when theirs popped a while back, must have been pomp


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i sent one to someone in need when theirs popped a while back, must have been pomp


yeah that werent me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

can hardly tell who's who after the exodus ages back when everyone changed names.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 15, 2015)

nah wasnt me m8 i got 2 hps and 1 mh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 15, 2015)

i got my cuttings in the loft my no box or anythink just under a 600 hps in 10l pots lol be fine till my tent in rdy in a week or 2


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone got a 50x50 or 60x60 tent they aint using anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2015)

Lads lol 330 pounds for 40 boxes that's n 456.20 when I'm getting 80 a box of its fucking quality..n cheaper the more I get.. Results


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Was myself u sent the bulb to Don. I've got new ones now so if anyone else needs that one u sent me I can forward it on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

sound man pay it forward is good with me.


----------



## makka (Jun 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lads lol 330 pounds for 40 boxes that's n 456.20 when I'm getting 80 a box of its fucking quality..n cheaper the more I get.. Results


thought u was gonna moderate the vals lax lmao its all gravy tho aint it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

No worries Don, I always send on anything I don't need anymore id rather someone use it than it sit wasting away in my cupboard. 
Ribena if ur needing a 600 bulb let me know. It's been well used but still has a good bit of life left in it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No worries Don, I always send on anything I don't need anymore id rather someone use it than it sit wasting away in my cupboard.
> Ribena if ur needing a 600 bulb let me know. It's been well used but still has a good bit of life left in it.


cheers mate but i ordered a new one last night n its already been dispatched it seems looking at the account, think since i swapped from one of those dual spectrum bulbs to what i was told was a flowering white bulb everything has been stretching to shit n yielding less than before n just dont seem as happy as under the old bulb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2015)

lax you had your msg privileges removed?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's me ladies at day 28


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

alright Rambo how's it going mate? Long time no see geez


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

that grows looking niiice ghet, what strains is it?

yeah im alrite mate, trying steer clear of the devil juice still, smoked a fucking oz i couldnt afford this week tho, sometimes tasty smoke isnt good imo you just want another joint then another n before ya no it tis all gone lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sound geez that's good to hear I k w what u mean about tasty weed it goes too fast dont it lmao... cheers man there's 2 psy 5 liver and the rest exo


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah that grow looks good ghet, i thought when i see it vegged on here ages ago that you had vegged em too much and would run out of space but that looks lovely.

how long you gonna let em go? 10wk would be ideal to chop all 3 of the co's if you can wait that long lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sound geez its pretty solid in there I can just ram my hose pipe in and it stands up lool...I'd love to let em go 10 but most probs 8 week mate lol shits getting desperado around here


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking sweet ghetto. They will fill out nicely in another cpl weeks !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

The threads lacking in plant porn man just thought I'd try and bump it along lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cheers hulk


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

have u grown the livers before ghet? or was it you hulk? i carnt member one of yas is growin it for the first time i think i read?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Have u got anything on the go Rambo?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

1st time mate it seems better than exo and psy faster more vigorous growth and it fucking stinks lol

Got a load of cuts coming 2morro as well mate should be some new flavours in a few month this blue meanie looks the bomb too


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Have u got anything on the go Rambo?


same old mate, shared exo grow bout to go into flower thank fuck, once ya in flower is like the count-down to cash lol you no when your gonna get paid.

has been a looooong veg me mate i do it with fucked up with clones and we ended up cloning of plants 3-4 wk into flower has taken ages to reveg em they have thrown out some funky growth.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mine ain't much to look at yet only just went under the hps 2 days ago, I've also swapped out the open hood for a cooltube now as it was getting too warm. 
I've another 3 seeds in soil just waiting for em to pop up now, and should have another cpl cuts here later this week.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 1st time mate it seems better than exo and psy faster more vigorous growth and it fucking stinks lol
> 
> Got a load of cuts coming 2morro as well mate should be some new flavours in a few month this blue meanie looks the bomb too


i always had problems growing it, i would either under or over feed the fucker literally everytime ive grown it lol it aint no 8wker tho ghet especially with a dabbing tolerance lol

at 8wk its pretty weak weed, tastey n stinky as fuck but a very light stone, even at 10wk its still very light compared to exo n pyscho at the same time.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm waiting on livers this week mate but your right it will be my first time with that as well, I've only had the exo and psy before,
The 4 cuts I've got vegging right now are all zlh.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

The re veg can make for a better structure can't it bud sites everywhere lol at least u going into flower soon

Wank try a time everything right then something pulls u back sends everything out don't it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sound I'll bate that in mind then...might just take the exo at 8 week and let the psy and liver go 10 then will give me a bit more time to sort me next run out too


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound I'll bate that in mind then...might just take the exo at 8 week and let the psy and liver go 10 then will give me a bit more time to sort me next run out too


yeah mate makes sense, your see yaself it looks the least ready of the co's at 8wk dont get me wrong its still a lovely smoke at 8wk but its far from ready and the stone is way too light.

even at 10wk its still a fairly light stone, is a different stone aswel not couchlock not racy uppy just different seen it called in here ''summertime'' weed ''happy'' weed, that bout the best way to describe it lol

taste is amazing aswel.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Roll on fuckin Friday, choppin time in my gaff. 14 zlh and a runt I'll be lucky to get a q off lol. Got a half of mango kush coming tomoro hopefully, uk2uk at 105 quid. A lot better than the fuckin 3.5 for 50 quid I been gettin round here ffs. I ask the guy if it was good smoke would he send me a clone, cunt says no!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

105 for a half is a good price mg of the dn, new vendor?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeh deffo Rambo its gonna fuck my drying regime up but fuck it lol may as well trek em that extra 2 week get the most out of em like

Mango kush sounds nice man and 105 delivered fuvkin ell u can't go wrong mate whack some pics up when it comes it sounds tasty as fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

once that mango part gets put to the name it just sounds nice lol anyone ever smoked any of these ''mango'' strains?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Aye he's sorta new I think, have a gander you'll spot him, also has Jamaican kush. I couldn't find any mango kush seeds anywhere so asked him and he says it was a clone he got, a new strain. Well see when it comes, I send u the pics @Ghettogrower187


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

£200 an oz too, that must be near cheaper than u newuser me old m8 lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> £200 an oz too, that must be near cheaper than u newuser me old m8 lol


180s here nowdays mate and i have to take it out of town, still id rather get rid of it at 180s than sit on it selling 1s and 2s at a higher price plus once i got me smoke on im doing a oz every 3/4days deffo better to get it gone lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 180s here nowdays mate and i have to take it out of town, still id rather get rid of it at 180s than sit on it selling 1s and 2s at a higher price plus once i got me smoke on im doing a oz every 3/4days deffo better to get it gone lol


Lol only messing with ye m8, ye couldn't get 10 off me for any less than 2s ffs. Aye if yer goina blast it like that better to get rid. I usually keep 6-7 for mesel, tht usually does but last time I was a lazy cunt and had a couple week break in between which I'm payin for now ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol only messing with ye m8, ye couldn't get 10 off me for any less than 2s ffs. Aye if yer goina blast it like that better to get rid. I usually keep 6-7 for mesel, tht usually does but last time I was a lazy cunt and had a couple week break in between which I'm payin for now ffs


2k for 10 over there tho mg is like oldskool 120s a oz here, your getting soft man selling at that price ffs! lol

smoking a oz in 4 days especially if you got alot of time on ya hands is really easy, 0.7g a joint 10 joints spaced over a day n night x 4, very easy thats why i never bother saving a load would end up cheaper being a crack head lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Off the dn 2's for an O Aint a bad prive at all is it so long as its good tackle like...anything mango sound bostin don't it that's why I was considering green crack because of the mango flavs


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2015)

5 ton a week habit right here (2+ oz), i'd say that is as bad as any crackhead (poor crackhead at least)
if it didn't grow on trees i'd be on the car stereos to feed my habit.

trimmed a load of gringo last night, i think there was more than 10oz of decent buds on her, the hash pile is looking sweet, gonna make some bho etc with the trim.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 2k for 10 over there tho mg is like oldskool 120s a oz here, your getting soft man selling at that price ffs! lol
> 
> smoking a oz in 4 days especially if you got alot of time on ya hands is really easy, 0.7g a joint 10 joints spaced over a day n night x 4, very easy thats why i never bother saving a load would end up cheaper being a crack head lol


Smokes gettin a lot cheaper over here now m8, buyin bulk is anyway, and it's gettin better quality too. It's either take the price that's offered or be left with it and selling it in bags and te fuck with that, we know wer that leads! I could get more if I asked around a few other folk but fuck that, I like to keep it hush and I suppose that's the price u pay


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Where does anyone buy there mbb bags at? Do u get it in rolls or sheets or what that u can seal? Someone fire me a link up to some if they can


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 15, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Smokes gettin a lot cheaper over here now m8, buyin bulk is anyway, and it's gettin better quality too. It's either take the price that's offered or be left with it and selling it in bags and te fuck with that, we know wer that leads! I could get more if I asked around a few other folk but fuck that, I like to keep it hush and I suppose that's the price u pay


i know what you mean there mg same over here nowdays lots more high-grade smoke about than there was a couple of years ago.

i see some1 i use to sell quite a bit to the other week, hadnt heard from him in ages he pulled out 4 different strains all grown well even cured i think, now i no why i hadnt seen him lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Another thing about round here that hasn't changed is no one ever knows what the weed there smokin is. They haven't a fuckin clue


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Where does anyone buy there mbb bags at? Do u get it in rolls or sheets or what that u can seal? Someone fire me a link up to some if they can


eBay mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually eBay is shit and prices are shocking 

Try here 
http://www.packagingandmuchmore.co.uk/Anti+Static+Products-ESD+Protect/Anti+Static+Bags+(4+types)/Moisture+Barrier+Bags.htm


----------



## Merlot (Jun 15, 2015)

The skunk is starting to stink out the polytunnel  the bosslady came in to have gander when I was feeding today, she walked out gagging lol I told her they'll get worse when they start flowering. Fucking caterpillar had got in though, so some damage was done to a few plants. Indoors gets more and more appealing when you keep spotting the downside of outdoor growing.....fucking bugs.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeh. Bugs are a cunt outdoors man them gnats are a fucker indoors took me fucking ages to get rid of em


----------



## Merlot (Jun 15, 2015)

Between cal def, spider mites, nute burn and now caterpillar, plants are looking worse for wear...

Spider mites are under control now with some homemade mighty wash (dishsoap n water lol no cunt will post to france) nute burn was a fuck up on my part, calcium def..christ that was brutal on the older leaves. Sorted now with a few feed of calmag, now fucking caterpillars.....rage lol

Biggest plant has a boron def which I attribute to low humidity and under watering, so added a bucket of water to polytunnel. Gets over 50 in the polytunnel during the day lol fucking roasting


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 15, 2015)

Stealth mode


----------



## Merlot (Jun 15, 2015)

This is what happens when you fuck your own family members....you end up retarded like medicunt.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds like your having fun with it lol...how bigs the poly tunnel? If its small enough you can cover it and induce 12/12 whenever you like use the plastic that's black non one side and white on the other to ref elect the heat....in seen it on a jorge Cervantes vid he was saying in the us out door Gardner's were pulling 3 crops a year lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2015)

Light deprivation greenhouse for an early crop to supplement the fall harvest.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 15, 2015)

I gotta keep it looking legit im afraid, so flowering happens when it happens. The bosslady always has guests/visitors etc so everything needs to look 'normal'. 

This growing stuff is all fun n games until shit starts to go wrong lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 15, 2015)

Will look into it for next year. Shouldn't be so many people visiting next year (folk like to visit when you have a new house for some reason). Overall I've spent around 250 euro all in for 10 seeds, 210 liter of soil, 50 liter of vermiculite, nutes, calmag and polytunnel. At an oz a plant i'll make a decent profit...well I'll end up smoking most of it, but you get the drift


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2015)

makka said:


> thought u was gonna moderate the vals lax lmao its all gravy tho aint it


At those prices are u mad lol n it's from the north so nice n close n on good terms.with the lad so how bad n not to mention I'll sell a few @80e a box


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2015)

lax when do ya get your messaging back man that's whack. is it just temporary?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> lax when do ya get your messaging back man that's whack. is it just temporary?


What da fuck u on about? Lol maybe I've to send a pm to receive one but other than that you're crackers mate


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lax you had your msg privileges removed?


cranky, but he figures it out eventually.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

lol he hasnt had pm disabled just done it himself in privacy settings.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Morning all, whats everyone up to tday then?

Just saw this on another thread, thought someone might like it, minie hash press, makes 1cm hash disks lol

http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Aluminum-Tobacco-kitchen-Pollen/dp/B000MFIW12/ref=redir_mobile_desktop/188-3410588-2298135?ie=UTF8&dpID=4150g8huayL&dpPl=1&keywords=pollen press&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&qid=1434402788&ref=plSrch&ref_=mp_s_a_1_8&sr=8-8

Also @abe, when are you going to bored of your medicropper07 persona/sock puppet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Had some babies land today  glue, goji, yeti, g dawg and cookies let's get the fuckers vegged up and get the party started


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

interesting.....

http://www.ewao.com/a/1-he-holds-the-patent-that-could-destroy-monsanto-and-change-the-world


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Had some babies land today  glue, goji, yeti, g dawg and cookies let's get the fuckers vegged up and get the party started


good times up your way it sounds like lol

gonna lop the heads off the DPQ`s an root em tonight and start the chocolate fondue seed ive got ( Exodus x chocolope)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

There ya go merlot lool....that's sound amazing tho don't it turns insects into fungi from the inside out lol flying mushrooms


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeh man some new flavors hopefully only 1 is tested so the others are a bit of a lottery but fuck me the glue and g dawg stink


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man some new flavors hopefully only 1 is tested so the others are a bit of a lottery but fuck me the glue and g dawg stink


yeah its all about different flavours man, ive got a SLH 4 weeks into 12/12, 2 DPQ that are about 6" tall, gonna crack a choc fondue tonight, getting a cookies kush in the week when i can be arsed to go collect it and waiting on a grapefruit from a mate once ive sorted a veg area and then next seed im cracking after the CF is a blue kush x blue pit lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

All about the flavs man bkue kush x bp sounds nice as well as the cookies kush, I got 2 fems out of 3 apollo 13's and they're near enough identical sonhooe they turn out good got 2 cookie seedlings they about 8" very slow compared but they do have this doughy sweet smell already tho which is nice..can't wait to be the new recruits vegged up tho man I love getting new strains


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Mate of mine has one of the presses. It's ok like for the price.

That mushroom shit is mad. Could do with one of those babies.

@Thc247 - means thanks/respect etc etc


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 16, 2015)

easy all ows it all hanging ?


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Mate of mine has one of the presses. It's ok like for the price.
> 
> That mushroom shit is mad. Could do with one of those babies.
> 
> @Thc247 - means thanks/respect etc etc


ok mate nice one not heard tha saying before like But props @Merlot for lettin me know wat props meanz lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Should I top these skunk plants?? they've grown a foot in the last 10 days or so and I cant have them exceed much over 6 foot in height as polytunnel is only 2m tall. Sensi state them as a medium sized plant but that doesn't help much.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 16, 2015)

you guys think i could fit 8 plants in a room size 1800 x 1200 or you think thats a bit small


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2015)

easy enough man. standard grow tent is 1.2 x 1.2 what's your ceiling height?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 16, 2015)

2m


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 16, 2015)

i got a 1.2 tent now but its wateing the space i have if u know what i mean so i wanna make a room in the shed that more use able was thinking 8 plants but have a harvest every 4-5 weeks with 4 plants


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Should I top these skunk plants?? they've grown a foot in the last 10 days or so and I cant have them exceed much over 6 foot in height as polytunnel is only 2m tall. Sensi state them as a medium sized plant but that doesn't help much.


Now this only my opinion but I would keep topping them until they flowering. As you are outside and you will not be covering the poly tunnel to induce flowers earlier you're gonna be vegging for a while yet. Don't know where in France you are but it's gonna be a while before you get 12/12 so top the shit out of it. You will only make more bud sites anyway coz it's gonna be a monster


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

K cheers for the info. I'm southwest France.. Still getting 15+ hours sun here. Poly tunnel gets 12 hours direct sunlight.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone got aa tiny tent they want rid of? something like 50x50 or 60x60 etc?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

I did have but I sent it to someone else on here a cpl months back, I've only got my 80x80x160 tent that fits 4 plants in 10l pots. 
I'm just using panda plastic in my mates attic now for a grow area. will prob set the tent up again in mine in a month or so when I'm sure that's everything blown over properly. 

U can get a cheap 50x50 tent on eBay for 40 quid including delivery mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2015)

Emailed ye them pics @Ghettogrower187


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

whats it smoke like then mg? ne good?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 16, 2015)

this was what i was thinking with 2 x 600w lights just gotta do some think for the cuttings in that little room at the bottom


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mg's mango haze


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2015)

The big bud in the pic weighed 7.2, nice dense big buds. It's good enough smoke, not the strongest I've had but tastes nice enough. Don't ask if it tastes like mango lol, not even sure what mango tastes like but I don't think it does lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Christ I could do with a smoke. Harvest time to needs to hurry the fuck up! last smoke for me was March 2014...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2015)

It's spot on for the money an uk2uk, double vac pack, can't fault it really


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> K cheers for the info. I'm southwest France.. Still getting 15+ hours sun here. Poly tunnel gets 12 hours direct sunlight.



At that rate you'll be vegging until prob end of September? it's gonna be a fucking tree by then. And remember most strains will increase in size by 60% some nearly double.
Maybe you should consider Autos. Don't like them myself but my bro has great results in his poly with "think differently " and that's in UK. 
Did I read few pages back you was havin a few bug probs? Caterpillars and stuff?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dont look bad man nice chunks


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> At that rate you'll be vegging until prob end of September? it's gonna be a fucking tree by then. And remember most strains will increase in size by 60% some nearly double.
> Maybe you should consider Autos. Don't like them myself but my bro has great results in his poly with "think differently " and that's in UK.
> Did I read few pages back you was havin a few bug probs? Caterpillars and stuff?


Got 9 of the cunts on the go  would of been 10 but I dropped a seed, and the faeries had it away. They're all pre flowering now with alternating branching. Maybe half dozen pistils per plant so nothing major, some have turned brown though?? They're 10-13 nodes each roughly. Biggest are over 2foot (so not massive), the runts are prob foot n half max. 

Yeah pests and screw ups by me are an ongoing issue. Spider mites went to town, though that's under control at the minute, and some minor caterpillar damage to a couple plants.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Got 9 of the cunts on the go  would of been 10 but I dropped a seed, and the faeries had it away. They're all pre flowering now with alternating branching. Maybe half dozen pistils per plant so nothing major, some have turned brown though?? They're 10-13 nodes each roughly. Biggest are over 2foot (so not massive), the runts are prob foot n half max.
> 
> Yeah pests and screw ups by me are an ongoing issue. Spider mites went to town, though that's under control at the minute, and some minor caterpillar damage to a couple plants.


get some boxes of laybirds n shit ordered n chucked in there an dunno what stuff other than birds eats caterpillars lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

wait a sec found it lol

Insect predators of caterpillars include: assassin bugs; tachinid flies; paper wasps, which chew up caterpillars and feed them to their larvae; lacewings and ladybirds eat moth eggs; tiny trichogramma wasps parasitise moth eggs; other tiny wasps like Apanteles sp. parasitise the caterpillar, the wasp larvae feed on non-essential parts of the caterpillar. When the wasp larvae are ready to pupate their exit generally finishes off the host caterpillar.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2015)

You're a gardener obviously but if you want I'll give u a simple recipe that'll keep everything off your plants and you can make it yourself.

@R1b3n4
Yes Birds will eat caterpillars and everything else including any plants and shit everywhere
As for trichogamma wasps....haha wtf!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

@Roobarb - I'm always open to suggestions.

I might round up a few ladybirds n see what happens. I used predator mites when my snake had mites. They eat the other mites then die off. Might try them.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> @Roobarb - I'm always open to suggestions.
> 
> I might round up a few ladybirds n see what happens. I used predator mites when my snake had mites. They eat the other mites then die off. Might try them.


order a box of em, think ya get 1000-2500 ladybugs for £10-30 or summat, can probably order in the mites as well, personally if it was me id buy some praying mantii (?) and outfit em with wolverine claws lmfao


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> @Roobarb - I'm always open to suggestions.
> 
> I might round up a few ladybirds n see what happens. I used predator mites when my snake had mites. They eat the other mites then die off. Might try them.




Ladybirds is always good. Get loads of chillies and garlic. Should manage the garlic easy enough haha. Simmer and strain with sive or coffee filters or something. Add a small amount of dish soap. Add some rubbing alcohol (Isopropyl) and spray liberally being careful to avoid soil if pos as it may have some effect on microbial activity . 
Do a salt ring barrier on the soil for snails and slugs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Think this is one for zedd an yorkie lol, bloody interesting though, wonder if it will have any application in weed growing? i.e. get your plants to "wake up" just before lights go on n go to sleep when lights go off??

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/e-coli-gets-circadian-clock-transplant


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

I used a similar recipe already. Chilli, garlic, dish soap and veg oiled blended and sieved and sprayed liberally, prob was it didn't kill the eggs, so couple days later, more holes. Dish soap n water seems to be working fine so far for the mites. 

I'll try the above and see what happens. I've only got 90% alcohol, imagine that would do??

If you ever get into veg growing, they LOVE calmag. Everything fucking explodes with a few feeds at 2ml per liter.


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Think this is one for zedd an yorkie lol, bloody interesting though, wonder if it will have any application in weed growing? i.e. get your plants to "wake up" just before lights go on n go to sleep when lights go off??
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/e-coli-gets-circadian-clock-transplant


you must type some mad shit in google to find that lol


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Think this is one for zedd an yorkie lol, bloody interesting though, wonder if it will have any application in weed growing? i.e. get your plants to "wake up" just before lights go on n go to sleep when lights go off??
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/e-coli-gets-circadian-clock-transplant


they do this naturally thats why your plants slightltly droop just before lights out n perk back up right before lights on well mine do anyway lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine bend over like bitches as soon as the sun rises/dips.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

makka said:


> you must type some mad shit in google to find that lol


lol nah just read all sorts n got different pages on facebook that post weird shit up daily from science n technology etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 16, 2015)

makka said:


> they do this naturally thats why your plants slightltly droop just before lights out n perk back up right before lights on well mine do anyway lol


yeah but can you imagine training them to wake up, have a feed, stretch all its leaves up etc before light comes on, then have it feed the perfect amount at the perfect times thru the day etc thats the possible implications of it


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol nah just read all sorts n got different pages on facebook that post weird shit up daily from science n technology etc


lol


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah but can you imagine training them to wake up, have a feed, stretch all its leaves up etc before light comes on, then have it feed the perfect amount at the perfect times thru the day etc thats the possible implications of it


yeah thats a good way to think about actually i think the plants limited to the total amount it can uptake dictated by environment n lights etc i dont think we could make the plant eat more/grow bigger with this but thats just my opinion i could be wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy wrong lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Think this is one for zedd an yorkie lol, bloody interesting though, wonder if it will have any application in weed growing? i.e. get your plants to "wake up" just before lights go on n go to sleep when lights go off??
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/e-coli-gets-circadian-clock-transplant


made me think that if you could inject this into humans then u could modify, in a circadian pattern, a persons ATP production and therefore their ability to produce energy without sunlight would be inhibited lol anyways enough of that bollox Ghet that gorilla glue if it yields can I have a cut pls?


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Mine bend over like bitches as soon as the sun rises/dips.


its their nap time after a hard days graft in sun lol


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> made me think that if you could inject this into humans then u could modify, in a circadian pattern, a persons ATP production and therefore their ability to produce energy without sunlight would be inhibited lol anyways enough of that bollox Ghet that gorilla glue if it yields can I have a cut pls?


how can he say no with manners like zeddd man


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> made me think that if you could inject this into humans then u could modify, in a circadian pattern, a persons ATP production and therefore their ability to produce energy without sunlight would be inhibited lol anyways enough of that bollox Ghet that gorilla glue if it yields can I have a cut pls?


youve gone way beyond my thinking now m8


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

makka said:


> youve gone way beyond my thinking now m8


basically that article that bina put up was like they've found a way to have an on/off switch for energy production in a cell. Humans and plants get their energy from a molecule called ATP, the P being phosphorous


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

anyways that whole line up ghet mentioned has got my interest, deffo need some new flavs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 16, 2015)

yeh i wants to try chocolate haze Blue Rhino mint choc chip


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyways that whole line up ghet mentioned has got my interest, deffo need some new flavs


Looking a change soon meself zeddd, that gorilla glue sounds nice, some sticky shit by the sounds. Be interesting to see how the bluebmeenie turns out too


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i wants to try chocolate haze Blue Rhino mint choc chip


sounds mad but yeah


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Looking a change soon meself zeddd, that gorilla glue sounds nice, some sticky shit by the sounds. Be interesting to see how the bluebmeenie turns out too


yeah man I ll never let go of exo but I need some fruit and purps


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll try the above and see what happens. I've only got 90% alcohol, imagine that would do??

If you ever get into veg growing, they LOVE calmag. Everything fucking explodes with a few feeds at 2ml per liter


That's no problem. I use the 99.9% it does no harm at all. 

I've grown veg for years. Fuck loads tomatoes and strawberries coz I love em and there easy and the chillies I need. I also veg my own crops in amongst em - hides em well and saves havin 2 lights


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Looking a change soon meself zeddd, that gorilla glue sounds nice, some sticky shit by the sounds. Be interesting to see how the bluebmeenie turns out too


yeah that blue meanie sounds promising, but i dont think from the lil ive read about it that its much of a yielder, ghost of leroy reads real nice, would love a bash at mango haze aswel.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah that blue meanie sounds promising, but i dont think from the lil ive read about it that its much of a yielder, ghost of leroy reads real nice, would love a bash at mango haze aswel.


got any links to any guff on the blue meenie first ive heard of it


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> got any links to any guff on the blue meenie first ive heard of it


only google mate https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=blue meanie weed


id not heard of it either lol spose to be a real nice blueberry cut, i wasted my first few years of growing on dutch passion blueberry lol then i found riu n got abit more knowledgable n as most no dp blueberry aint worth a cup of cold piss so a blueberry strain intrests me.

you ever smoked anythin mango Z?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Woop package should land tomorrow.well looking forward to this I've a lad that's very interested in em so maybe I'll grow for fun n just sort out vals lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Woop package should land tomorrow.well looking forward to this I've a lad that's very interested in em so maybe I'll grow for fun n just sort out vals lol


lmao your munch 80-90% of em and you fucking noooos it, your nuts lax i wasnt joking when i said have a read of your last benzo binge posts, you was all over the shop mate it didnt read like you was having a good time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Always have my best ideas in bed but the next package I'm sending out I'm putting a pair of my underwear in with it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeh man the glue smells good and she's pretty sorry looking but she's gonna pull thru man if it good man you'll know fo sho the meanie looks the bomb she burns easy tho man we're just getting to know each other lol. I've a few strains on me hands at the min need to get em flipped and make the selection...that link u put up Rambo go to the last pages youll see me on there haha and the meanie cut i've got flowerd out


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao your munch 80-90% of em and you fucking noooos it, your nuts lax i wasnt joking when i said have a read of your last benzo binge posts, you was all over the shop mate it didnt read like you was having a good time?


If at first you don't succeed...lol least now I've a job n more customers! Come on man 80e a box!!..M at be I'll munch a few but I've been working this self control those 5 boxes did me till yesterday


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If at first you don't succeed...lol least now I've a job n more customers! Come on man 80e a box!!


i hear ya mate, but its if you can sell em and we also talked a fair bit on the last binge you wasnt in a good place lax, the benzo's will always be way too addictive to you n i also no where it can lead ya, sorry for giving a fuck.

but yeah lax get in there if you can control it but i no i couldnt sit there with 4 box's let alone 40 box's n not get me munch on lol n your just as bad if not worse lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Well that'll be the that I'll stop ifshitgets out of handcuffs I can't be doing em.at workout wouldn't mind a few after work ortho weekend just know for sure can shift 5+ a week so hopefully that'll keep me busy n he does 150 for 780


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Recipie for disaster lol at least he's happy and having fun lool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Recipie for disaster lol at least he's happy and having fun lool


Thanks man..i do like cooking up a storm.


U lot should take bets before I'm in rehab hahaha


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks man..i do like cooking up a storm.
> 
> 
> U lot should take bets before I'm in rehab hahaha


the thing with them is there toooooooooooo goooooooood! thats why every fucker loves em lol
but too much of a good thing aint always good imo jus gettem sold mte u have got a good profit to make tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm laughing but I know I shouldn't be lol wat u like ay I can imagine you now working out in leather cloggs valled up lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

just remember mate is all im saying, benzo's are dangerous fucking drugs when abused and you no that after the last binge, earn that cash lax n enjoy it im glad you said bout the bets i didnt wana offer my odds just yet lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> only google mate https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=blue meanie weed
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/this-is-blue-meanie.54489/
> 
> ...


the jack herer can be quite mangoey


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm laughing but I know I shouldn't be lol wat u like ay I can imagine you now working out in leather cloggs valled up lmao


lmfao the picture u just put in my head


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the jack herer can be quite mangoey


is that what the taste is in jack herer z mango? that unique taste if u know what i mean?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm laughing but I know I shouldn't be lol wat u like ay I can imagine you now working out in leather cloggs valled up lmao


Lmao you know it bro fucking bath wrobe open air flapping about...shits invigorating man


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

jus been offered a few cuts of jack flash is that any good compared to jack here taste wise?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just remember mate is all im saying, benzo's are dangerous fucking drugs when abused and you no that after the last binge, earn that cash lax n enjoy it im glad you said bout the bets i didnt wana offer my odds just yet lol


Oh I know they're poison bro but the profits insane off em n they'll be back every fucking week looking for em n this way imma have everything stashed out my house


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was waiting for the...your thinking about me working out gay comment then thought I'd set me self right up.for it lool....open air dressing gown = strong dominant look


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

makka said:


> lmfao the picture u just put in my head


Have you not seen the video? I'm the slipper bandit for a reason man lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the jack herer can be quite mangoey


never smoked it mate, that strain has been about for years tho hasnt it? the bloke jack herer died a couple of years ago i think? thats about my knowledge, i dunno why but ive always fancied a go at a mango strain.


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

ive just thrown a couple of them royals cheese in flower off one of the lads cant wait to see her shoot up shes ment to stink so i think i best buy a new cf


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I was waiting for the...your thinking about me working out gay comment then thought I'd set me self right up.for it lool....open air dressing gown = strong dominant look


Yeah bet you'd like to set yourself right up for me you homo


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Have you not seen the video? I'm the slipper bandit for a reason man lol


lmao no but i want to lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

makka said:


> jus been offered a few cuts of jack flash is that any good compared to jack here taste wise?


dunno man but jack H from sensi was one of my fav seed strains mite get some beans of it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao no but i want to lol


Aww man I did a jig n sang along n all i was stoned out me box..good old days


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dunno man but jack H from sensi was one of my fav seed strains mite get some beans of it


i waslooking the other day but the only one i could find was the greenhouse breed n its shit according to most and prone to foxtails not sure if its true like


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aww man I did a jig n sang along n all i was stoned out me box..good old days


m8 i gotta find that give me a clue where to start lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> never smoked it mate, that strain has been about for years tho hasnt it? the bloke jack herer died a couple of years ago i think? thats about my knowledge, i dunno why but ive always fancied a go at a mango strain.


its a big cola stinky waxy plant great smoke and flav and strong too kept the lot for meself tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeh heard a lit of good reports on the JH big over there in the states ain't it....id love a mango tasting strain that's why I was considering green crack


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

I've not got a clue man best start at number one but Ive a good feeling about 23


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone wanna send me some pills wills the Gfs gone? Anyone got any knocking about?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Whats so special about Valium??? I've never taken prescription meds to get high before, so this peaks my interest...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its a big cola stinky waxy plant great smoke and flav and strong too kept the lot for meself tbh


sounds nice Z, ive canned the exo this last run smoking wise, trying to knock the grog n ive smoked a lot this run n just soooo bored of it i gotta get a new strain.

but as you no mate its gotta yield n no longer than 9wk flower time or 8 with ripen lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Whats so special about Valium??? I've never taken prescription meds to get high before, so this peaks my interest...


the most relaxing,chilled out buzz you can get like smoking in a way kinda, aint just vals tho its benzo's theres lots all do much the same, some hit faster n last longer than others tho.

but highly addictive and phisically addictive i.e your body ends up needing them is one of the few addictions you can actually die from on withdrawels.

still want some? lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

Well....I ain't turning into no junkie, but a box or two for research purposes wouldn't harm none...

I do draw the line at addictive though. Fuck that shit. Been across that line, coke, speed, pills, mdma, special k, legal shite like meow meow etc every weekend for fucking years...they nearly sectioned my ass lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Whats so special about Valium??? I've never taken prescription meds to get high before, so this peaks my interest...


It's like mommy and daddy hugging you from the inside out.just really cosy n mellow n all around awesome n u can function


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's like mommy and daddy hugging you from the inside out.just really cosy n mellow n all around awesome n u can function


lmfao one way to put it

im stoned off to bed man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Well....I ain't turning into no junkie, but a box or two for research purposes wouldn't harm none...
> 
> I do draw the line at addictive though. Fuck that shit. Been across that line, coke, speed, pills, mdma, special k, legal shite like meow meow etc every weekend for fucking years...they nearly sectioned my ass lol


I'm sure once tour trusted more you'll get helped out if not get on agora n get activis


----------



## Merlot (Jun 16, 2015)

ha yeah don't worry I aint asking for no hand outs like. I'm not handing my address out to anyone anyway, you know how it goes...

I'll stick with me wine for now, it's cheap n easy


----------



## ghb (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's like mommy and daddy hugging you from the inside out.just really cosy n mellow n all around awesome n u can function



i seem to remember your posts from a few weeks back, when you last had a big batch of vals. your ability to type certainly took a bashing, or was that just the broken screen on your phone? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone got bitcoins they wanna sell? Need 14 e n can't be arsed but may have to


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Lool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks g lol looks like it's another day tomorrow of munching fist fulls of vals ordering from the dn haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks g lol looks like it's another day tomorrow of munching fist fulls of vals ordering from the dn haha


i never did get that 1 or 2 tabs a fist full is the only way to go! go hard or go home lol

25-30 is about my max in a fistfull then let the dribble begin lmao pretty shore or so a doc says that a fatal dose can be as low as 100mg lol yeah mmmmm ok lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gonna be hazey lol get ya sen some dominoes for when your Mrs.goes away you'll be loving it man propa


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gonna be hazey lol get ya sen some dominoes for when your Mrs.goes away you'll be loving it man propa


yeah mate doms n vals go great! especially mixed with vods n ket lol i feel a naked walk coming on lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i never did get that 1 or 2 tabs a fist full is the only way to go! go hard or go home lol
> 
> 25-30 is about my max in a fistfull then let the dribble begin lmao pretty shore or so a doc says that a fatal dose can be as low as 100mg lol yeah mmmmm ok lol


Samba you're a man after my own heart lol ill take ten at a time lol wank getting wm out the packaging after the first one


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gonna be hazey lol get ya sen some dominoes for when your Mrs.goes away you'll be loving it man propa


She's gone today make n no pills by me that's why I thought I'd ask u lot u could send ir tomorrow n I'll have it Friday


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Samba you're a man after my own heart lol ill take ten at a time lol wank getting wm out the packaging after the first one


you no i try me best to put u off em cause of what they can do but shiiiit a 10-15 dose at once is nice, the 25-30 is abit much mind but chuck in a couple of lines of the proper on that its well do able lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao mad head haha them doms are mental tho some.fuckin buzz man I don't think the magnets were as good doms are killa


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao mad head haha them doms are mental tho some.fuckin buzz man I don't think the magnets were as good doms are killa


me and las munched between us 15 of them magnets one night fuck we was MINGLED lol and dont get me started on them fucking dominoes they where evil!!!

green androids, red n blue defcons, partyflocks hmmmm some serious pills to be had that the hash,opium n mandrax ill always be a fully fledged freeross.org member lol had not had pills like them for near a decade until......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hahaha propa mate....I'm off man fookin stoned


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 16, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

Threads got the glue 

Keep them 6 shooters holstered mod

Live long and prosper collective


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

Morning reprobates, see abe still aint bored with his sock puppet account then, blocked it now tho had enough listening to its dribble


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning reprobates, see abe still aint bored with his sock puppet account then, blocked it now tho had enough listening to its dribble


What makes u think its abe m8? I haven't a fuckin clue tbh but it doesn't bother me, I can ignore the cunt


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

first it was dyna, now it's me? *NO.*
C'mon man you must be able to do better than that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> first it was dyna, now it's me? *NO.*
> C'mon man you must be able to do better than that.


Sunni that said it was Dyna not me, I had a list of possibles in my head from the start and so far you are the only person on that list that is a) never online when medicunt is and b) the only person on the list that types anything remotely like medicunt, also you just conveniently keep turning up within half an hour of medicunt doing his stealth mode bollocks and disappear when he appears again, also you are the only person medicunt ever mentions by name(something similar with a lot of sock puppet accounts on here it seems) and we all know how you like typing ur gibberish paragraphs out( i think the last one i replied to with a pic of a bus drinking from a river).
Furthermore you are the only person on the list that seems to have the intelligence to keep something like this up this long, the other suspects would have easily slipped up by now and are too stupid/stoned to keep the continuity going

Oh and also yesterday you slipped up in another thread by using you abe account to say the now infamous "Hello collective", something ive only ever seen medicunt do to this day


Now im not saying its deffo 100% you but if i was a betting man i couldnt bring myself to pop down a wager on any of the other suspects tbh

my list originally in no particular order

Abe
Mainliner
Mr bumshine
Uncle fucking moron
Dannyboy
Knobroast
or finally one of the current or past uk thread members

If it genuinely aint you ill hold my hands up n admit i made a mistake, but if im right in my guess i dont think you would own upto it if it was you lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

12 vals... Legendary.. Wait for em all to kick in lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

hey i like a mystery just as much as the next person and you do have some keen observations. i'll be along for the journey and try to not make toomuch of a nuisance of myself, but no promises. im a joker, but not a liar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Abe u n md are one of the few yanks we respect lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 17, 2015)

@RIBENA lol, I thought that was a list of new strains , send us a cut of the "knob roast "


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Abe u n md are one of the few yanks we respect lol


Since when did u become spokes person for the thread? Speak for urself ye crack head, abe talks too much fuckin jibberish to gain my trust


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh that's it you're off the list mister


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hey i like a mystery just as much as the next person and you do have some keen observations. i'll be along for the journey and try to not make toomuch of a nuisance of myself, but no promises. im a joker, but not a liar.


At least you admitted it thank you


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @RIBENA lol, I thought that was a list of new strains , send us a cut of the "knob roast "


all outta stock on that one dear chap, maybe some "cheesy dick" or similar until we get a re-stock? lmao


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh and also yesterday you slipped up in another thread by using you abe account to say the now infamous "Hello collective", something ive only ever seen medicunt do to this day


 naw man, just playin off your friendly neighborhood knob jockey, it wasn't a slip. I also happen like the whole "collective" mentality, only the term reprobates does have a certain charm to it. 5:00 am time to sleep.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh that's it you're off the list mister


Off the list? What list? Not the fairies list? Aww come on m8, and there was me looking forward to a pair of ur boxers lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh you're on the book now u cunt


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh you're on the book now u cunt


Well fuck u anyway, hope u choke on them vals lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2015)

Relax where do u get ur mbbs at m8? What thickness ones do the job? Need to get mesel some for the next week or two


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

A kinder, gentler collective.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well fuck u anyway, hope u choke on them vals lol


Wow I bet your families alot like mine when talking crap to one another lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2015)

so this gavita seems to work well, exo very swollen for 6 weeks and they are taking 6ml/l plus pk booster, last week I can really step on the fukkers nute wise, got it 30 inches above the canopy on 1150 with ext air cooled canopy top, very nice indeed, no good if u have any heat issues tho its a hot bastard


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Relax where do u get ur mbbs at m8? What thickness ones do the job? Need to get mesel some for the next week or two


I get em off ebay the 5.1(thickest) but I think ice had found a cheaper source n I'd found a factory that sold em cheap ages ago but dunno where they're at now sorry man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Here you English cunt https://www.protectivepackaging.net/barrier-bags


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

Always a good laugh seeing david nutt point out what idiots the government are lol

https://www.facebook.com/bbcdailyandsundaypolitics/videos/1155730201110503/


----------



## makka (Jun 17, 2015)

lmao good read today upto now on here


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wats up lads .. pissin rain here fckn joke was just gettin used to lookin at moths wit fck all on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2015)

hahaha aye lax.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wow I bet your families alot like mine when talking crap to one another lol


How dare you!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2015)

hahah only 14 you're going soft on us. you on the peeve too? I always like a drink on them. not much but enough to get the full on floaty mojo going.


----------



## makka (Jun 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah only 14 you're going soft on us. you on the peeve too? I always like a drink on them. not much but enough to get the full on floaty mojo going.


vals + drink = arrested 

for me anyway lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2015)

usually means a good nights kip for me.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

Afternoon lads and ladettes, Just got home from work to find my new babies had arrived with the fairy this morning. So that's me got my psychosis, livers & zlh cuts. Also my GTH, James dream & zlh x psy seeds have popped above soil so will be going under the light tomorrow. 
I'm a happy man now I've got my grow back on, gonna be 9 girls in total this run.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Wankered drinking delirium n ate two boxes with a mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh on another note I got a promotion in work today, I'm no longer gonna be just a warehouse picker/packer,
Now I'm gonna be an online sales manager with my own office, desk and computer, I'll also need to go from wearing padded work gear to suit and tie lol, this should be interesting I've never had an office job before, but fuck it it's a bigger salary and a 2k bonus every December plus a further 1k if I meet my sales target,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

Not much to look at but here is my cuttings all potted up, u can see the 4 zlh are further on as have been potted for a week now, the others were the livers and psycho that came today so thats why they are still tiny, ill chuck the seed strains in as well probably tomorrow when they have all oped up and showing first little leaves.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2015)

Coming on strong


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2015)

What strains that ya got in there 3eyes?how far along? Looks nice man 

Congrats in the promotion mate walking round in suit n tie now you'll be dripping in fanny lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wankered drinking delirium n ate two boxes with a mate


good swally that DT stuff, belgian and about 12% aye? and aye I'll soil you lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What strains that ya got in there 3eyes?how far along? Looks nice man
> 
> Congrats in the promotion mate walking round in suit n tie now you'll be dripping in fanny lol


Cheers mate. I'm actually quite excited about it, it's a chance for me to move into another area of business, it's gonna be nice to be in a less physically demanding job I've always had quite a high workload throughout my working life, now I'll just spend 7 hrs a day sitting at a desk dealing with online sales and customer relations. I might even have to join a gym since I'm not gonna get my usual exercise from work hahaha. But then again I'll prob not !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.ewao.com/a/1-he-holds-the-patent-that-could-destroy-monsanto-and-change-the-world


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.medicalmarijuana.co.uk/former-nurse-takes-medical-marijuana-fight-house-lords/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## Merlot (Jun 17, 2015)

ahhhh freedom. Time to crack a bottle then!

Congrats on becoming a pen pusher hulkman  I couldn't do office work, i'd be green with rage in an hour. I need to shit to hit on lol love a bit of digging with a pickaxe I do, gets the rage flowing lmao


----------



## ghb (Jun 17, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.ewao.com/a/1-he-holds-the-patent-that-could-destroy-monsanto-and-change-the-world



posted it yesterday, you rambling old codger,

congrats on the sales job gaz, time to become a fat twat like the rest of us now lol


only got 10 oz off the gringo, a hell of a lot of fluff on it but i did suspect it wouldn't yield too much cos it flopped over in early flower, got over 6oz of fluff and trim to play with from it though, going to make some various hashes some day soon.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What strains that ya got in there 3eyes?how far along? Looks nice man
> 
> Congrats in the promotion mate walking round in suit n tie now you'll be dripping in fanny lol


There's 3 mango in the net and further back there's a superskunk and a sexbud the sexbud and SS are coming down this weekend the mango 1 or 2 weeks more.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

Merlot said:


> ahhhh freedom. Time to crack a bottle then!
> 
> Congrats on becoming a pen pusher hulkman  I couldn't do office work, i'd be green with rage in an hour. I need to shit to hit on lol love a bit of digging with a pickaxe I do, gets the rage flowing lmao


Cheers mate, 
I'm Scottish tho so it's all good I've got my wife to hit on.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2015)

yeah nice1 gboy on the new job mate, now you can sit on riu all day n get paid for it lol

@3eyes grows looking nice, have you grow that mango before? what mango is it?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> posted it yesterday, you rambling old codger,
> 
> congrats on the sales job gaz, time to become a fat twat like the rest of us now lol
> 
> ...


Thanks G. I'll never be a fat cunt but I'll try my best lol. 

So the gringo doesn't measure up to the exo then ? Think I'll stick to the old c/o's in that case, was liking the sound of the gringo as well


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah nice1 gboy on the new job mate, now you can sit on riu all day n get paid for it lol
> 
> @3eyes grows looking nice, have you grow that mango before? what mango is it?


Hahaha not quite mate the porn comes 1st, paid to watch porn, now that's a job for me !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2015)

fuck im bored, been watching liveleak vids just see this cracked me up.

( NO gore its just a wanking dog lol)


----------



## Merlot (Jun 17, 2015)

That's fucked up lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2015)

you guys no what this could be its 2-3 bottom leafs only about 3 weeks into veg


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck im bored, been watching liveleak vids just see this cracked me up.
> 
> ( NO gore its just a wanking dog lol)


haha thats of its nut


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2015)

i no its abit fucked up hay, that dogs got it down to a tee tho looks like hes enjoying himself neway lol

have seen a lot of shit on the net but never a wanking dog lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 17, 2015)

not even wanking, it's got it's cock in a headlock and giving it some hip thrust action. most inventive style i have seen tbh. 10/10 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 17, 2015)

His been a bit woof wit it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> His been a bit woof wit it


U mean a bit ruffff


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> U mean a bit ruffff


Sorry office manager


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good swally that DT stuff, belgian and about 12% aye? and aye I'll soil you lmao


Thats was sent off today ud u want the lads email let me know he accepts PayPal n his prices are the best. By far


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah nice1 gboy on the new job mate, now you can sit on riu all day n get paid for it lol
> 
> @3eyes grows looking nice, have you grow that mango before? what mango is it?


Yeah i ran 3 mango last time but didn't take any cuts which was a mistake as 1 plant had 4 colas the size of my head she was an absolute beast their from blimburn seeds cheap and tasty


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 17, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Yeah i ran 3 mango last time but didn't take any cuts which was a mistake as 1 plant had 4 colas the size of my head she was an absolute beast their from blimburn seeds cheap and tasty


a cross of jack herer, Z was saying last night about that strain being mangoey.

and like ya say cheap, cheers for that 3eyes.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2015)

3eyes said:


> There's 3 mango in the net and further back there's a superskunk and a sexbud the sexbud and SS are coming down this weekend the mango 1 or 2 weeks more.


we were only talking about mango strains the other night lol u ran it before mate? I love the sound of anything mango


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> we were only talking about mango strains the other night lol u ran it before mate? I love the sound of anything mango


Yeah man 2nd time around from seed got a cut off the biggest fucker this time really vigorous plant and frosty as fuck


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2015)

just picked up a nice 2.8 of cheesebomb, not tried this one yet so make a nice change


----------



## Merlot (Jun 17, 2015)

Pissed as a motherfucker and it aint even 11...I neeed to get out more lol

That ginger cunt chris evans will fuck up topgear. Hopefully clarkson gets another contract elsewhere.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Pissed as a motherfucker and it aint even 11...I neeed to get out more lol
> 
> That ginger cunt chris evans will fuck up topgear. Hopefully clarkson gets another contract elsewhere.


shits gonna be embarrassing, came across the man irl for a few weeks 20 years ago, ginger twat imo always had a fukin big roll of 50s banded up in his pocket always flashing his cash lol weird when ur that rich


----------



## Merlot (Jun 17, 2015)

He's a fucking muppet...

topgear is dead. Hopefully clarkson gets that deal with netflix for another show with him, hammond and may.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2015)

congrats on that job hulk things are on the up for you at last ffs


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 17, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Pissed as a motherfucker and it aint even 11...I neeed to get out more lol
> 
> That ginger cunt chris evans will fuck up topgear. Hopefully clarkson gets another contract elsewhere.


I heard it's gonna be called 3 men and the stig


----------



## Merlot (Jun 17, 2015)

3 cunts and an STD would be a better title


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a horrible re-name, just keep it The UK Growers Thread. 





morning knob goblins!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2015)

Wake,bake,coffee n vals....glorious


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2015)

Forgot I've to get my bloods checked.. That's gonna be mellow


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2015)

saw a spaceship
 
 
it was real.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> saw a spaceship
> View attachment 3442622
> View attachment 3442624
> it was real.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Good day lads hows she cookin ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Good day lads hows she cookin ...


all gd mate just picked up an ounce of the cheesebomb, hows you?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


that looks like a fucking rush!


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

does anyone know if i can put a plant outside in uk now already veged? if its a 10 weeker when would it finish by if i plant it say tomorrow in the ground in amended soil?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2015)

well aye course you can. Check how much light your getting per day or black bag it each night if you can be arsed


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

best bet is to force flower it, or hope for a late summer left el natural it will finish mid oct and buds n rain dont mix well lol

blast from the past lol fucking el took some finding did that pic, dutch passion blueberry vegged up indoor then put outside bout now i think maybe beg of july it was a long time ago, anyway it didnt start to flower until early aug and was taken down not quite ready mid oct cause of the bad weather, yield a good few oz tho and wasnt a bad smoke well as good as dp blueberry can be anyway fucking poxy strain that it is.


----------



## ghb (Jun 18, 2015)

forget about outdoor growing in the uk, only trying to save you time money and effort not to mention the risk of getting robbed or nicked from somebody seeing your plant.

i know loads who have tried and every one of them failed, some of them competent growers too.

went the coffee shop last night, was a laugh. turns out one of the owners is my mates brother lol he was giving me all kinds of dabs etc, what a gent.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

makka said:


> that looks like a fucking rush!


Yeah them things are nuts, can pull -/+10G in the things all day long ive been in a few different ones over the years from the pitts special all the way up to the Edge 540`s/Extra 400 etc, they will turn most ppl to mush in seconds and a complete gibbering wreck in 5-10 lmao at 4-500mph lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 18, 2015)

That's fucking mental.


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

Merlot said:


> That's fucking mental.


merlot u be the man to take out door posts from read my post back back outoor had a few vals sory for mistyping


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> all gd mate just picked up an ounce of the cheesebomb, hows you?


Fckin busy day at work and picked up a few gs of a mate smells fruity aint no name on it


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yeah them things are nuts, can pull -/+10G in the things all day long ive been in a few different ones over the years from the pitts special all the way up to the Edge 540`s/Extra 400 etc, they will turn most ppl to mush in seconds and a complete gibbering wreck in 5-10 lmao at 4-500mph lol


my criinal past forbids me to get a pilot lisence all that shit out of boundaries cant even go to certain countries


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fckin busy day at work and picked up a few gs of a mate smells fruity aint no name on it


sownds like the busy day paidnoffn imo


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3442767
> 
> best bet is to force flower it, or hope for a late summer left el natural it will finish mid oct and buds n rain dont mix well lol
> 
> blast from the past lol fucking el took some finding did that pic, dutch passion blueberry vegged up indoor then put outside bout now i think maybe beg of july it was a long time ago, anyway it didnt start to flower until early aug and was taken down not quite ready mid oct cause of the bad weather, yield a good few oz tho and wasnt a bad smoke well as good as dp blueberry can be anyway fucking poxy strain that it is.


so i have enough time then bro to chuck it out to finish in time? a 4 week rooted clone?


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3442767
> 
> best bet is to force flower it, or hope for a late summer left el natural it will finish mid oct and buds n rain dont mix well lol
> 
> blast from the past lol fucking el took some finding did that pic, dutch passion blueberry vegged up indoor then put outside bout now i think maybe beg of july it was a long time ago, anyway it didnt start to flower until early aug and was taken down not quite ready mid oct cause of the bad weather, yield a good few oz tho and wasnt a bad smoke well as good as dp blueberry can be anyway fucking poxy strain that it is.


that looks nice to m8y


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

makka said:


> sownds like the busy day paidnoffn imo


Ahh few js in the sun all good


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

makka said:


> so i have enough time then bro to chuck it out to finish in time? a 4 week rooted clone?


left to natural light hours from my limited outdoor experience which is that plant only lol it wont start to flower until early august so it aint really gonna be finished until late october! by that time makka its pissing down mate so your get rot etc best bet would be put it out now, let it veg till say beginning of july then force flower it during our best few months of summer.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 18, 2015)

makka said:


> merlot u be the man to take out door posts from read my post back back outoor had a few vals sory for mistyping


I'd only grow in a greenhouse in the UK myself, and even that would be debatable. Personally I think you're best of growing indoors. Indoors is just much easier overall anyway. You ain't gotta deal with all the little critters that want to eat your plants, and you have 100% control over your environment.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

dunno where ya planning on planting the plant either? ghetto had one a few years ago the fucking thing outgrew the fence it was spose to be hiding behind lol 

tbh it aint really worth the ag unless you have a real secure enclosed garden and a nice sized dark place to force flower them.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

And i had no look last yr and that was in a green house to much hassle for our climate if u ask me


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And i had no look last yr and that was in a green house to much hassle for our climate if u ask me


why didnt it work in a greenhouse mate? 

it is doable outdoor in the UK just lots of ag, so much easier to just do it indoor.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's a sad sad day, I'm down to my last bit for a joint of my last crop, I'm gonna need to go out and buy some weed tomorrow, it's fucking devastating !! 
Having a cpl beers tonight to mourn the passing of my lovely smokable friend !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> why didnt it work in a greenhouse mate?
> 
> it is doable outdoor in the UK just lots of ag, so much easier to just do it indoor.


Pests were a fck man and then mold started during flower prob oct and it was just at rite pain. Its defo doable but its a lot more work i was gonna try autos this yr but nva botherd


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pests were a fck man and then mold started during flower prob oct and it was just at rite pain. Its defo doable but its a lot more work i was gonna try autos this yr but nva botherd


that blueberry was about 5-6 yr ago now, i remember we was really lucky with the weather it was a right late summer that year, but even still it had to be brought down early cause was just getting too rainy, carnt remember what we where spraying on it either but there was plenty of bug sprays used and even then when it was brought in was covered in bugs lol 

you had a couple of decent cfl grows didnt ya? why do you just go back to that?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that blueberry was about 5-6 yr ago now, i remember we was really lucky with the weather it was a right late summer that year, but even still it had to be brought down early cause was just getting too rainy, carnt remember what we where spraying on it either but there was plenty of bug sprays used and even then when it was brought in was covered in bugs lol
> 
> you had a couple of decent cfl grows didnt ya? why do you just go back to that?


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10944752

Thats pic i had up of last yr man. I been away from hme to much this yr to be doin a grow but end of july il be bak up and runnin but ive been lookin at these 5w leds and im tempted to buy 1 and give it a shot


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10944752
> 
> Thats pic i had up of last yr man. I been away from hme to much this yr to be doin a grow but end of july il be bak up and runnin but ive been lookin at these 5w leds and im tempted to buy 1 and give it a shot


they look nice irish for a cfl, was a old member of the thread del666 yrs ago who only used cfl he grew some nice plants aswel, i dont no nowt about leds but from what ive read they getting better n better, dont give of no heat either do they? or very little?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they look nice irish for a cfl, was a old member of the thread del666 yrs ago who only used cfl he grew some nice plants aswel, i dont no nowt about leds but from what ive read they getting better n better, dont give of no heat either do they? or very little?


very little compared to a HPS, more than a CFL tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they look nice irish for a cfl, was a old member of the thread del666 yrs ago who only used cfl he grew some nice plants aswel, i dont no nowt about leds but from what ive read they getting better n better, dont give of no heat either do they? or very little?


Ive got decent grows with cfl but ul nva yeild as much as hps. Very little heat u shud hav a look over the led section sum good grows wit em


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

one of the members on here greengenes has started his own company selling COB LED`s as well


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ridiculous-monster-cropped-6-400-watt-led-grow.870744/

i see this the other day in tnt, them led's deffo getting better lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone know what the cost is like when running LEDs? For the cost of running 3 x 600s could u run far more watts in led for the same price


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

had me a porkwich for lunch, added double cheese n extra pulled pork went down a treat...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone know what the cost is like when running LEDs? For the cost of running 3 x 600s could u run far more watts in led for the same price


say for instance you replaced a £10 a week on the leccy 600W HPS with something like 2 x 300W LED panels it would cost you about £6 to run per week, only problem is the cost of buying the leds in the first place


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> say for instance you replaced a £10 a week on the leccy 600W HPS with something like 2 x 300W LED panels it would cost you about £6 to run per week, only problem is the cost of buying the leds in the first place


If it works like that I could see mesel giving them a go in the future, I'd just use money off a grow and buy them


----------



## Merlot (Jun 18, 2015)

Them leds are expensive as fuck. I've seen some that are over a grand.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3442837
> 
> had me a porkwich for lunch, added double cheese n extra pulled pork went down a treat i must say.


You cunt u always make me hungry posting about food, that looks like a meaty burger. I wouldn't mind one of them right now.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 18, 2015)

Christ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> You cunt u always make me hungry posting about food, that looks like a meaty burger. I wouldn't mind one of them right now.
> View attachment 3442914


mate it was abit much even for a fatcunt like meself i have to admit lol i was struggling, was dam tasty tho im a pulled pork junkie! lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> If it works like that I could see mesel giving them a go in the future, I'd just use money off a grow and buy them


look at either Area51 or Apache, Area51 have a new type of light coming out this month so wait for those before making a decision to buy etc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3442837
> 
> had me a porkwich for lunch, added double cheese n extra pulled pork went down a treat...


I like the touch of.lettuce on the side haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I like the touch of.lettuce on the side haha


there was tomato n red onion in there too! 3 of me 5 a day dunno if the double pulled pork, pork steak, smoked bacon n chorizo cancelled out the veggie goodness tho lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2015)

Haha looks bostin tho I could just hammer oner of those right now man


----------



## Merlot (Jun 19, 2015)

Morning reprobates, it's gonna be another scorcher today.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Morning ppl


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mornin ribena


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> merlot u be the man to take out door posts from read my post back back outoor had a few vals sory for mistyping


Haha Dem Vals must be great


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 19, 2015)

@R1b3n4 
If you want loads of good vids go to a 4x4 forum called
ORRP.com look down and find a board called "Anything goes"
In there there's a thread called "Best thing on YouTube" there's also a pretty good joke thread " I can't believe I'm posting this" amongst others. sorry I can't post link from my phone


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin ribena


Morning mate you alright? just about to have first j of the day with this cheesebomb the lining up some grapefruit for when this runs out, quite like the cheesebomb actually, not as cheesy as the Exo an has a garliccy twang to it as well, prefer the taaste to Exo tbh as im not a great fan of cheese, sick n tired of it after 20odd years smoking the stuff lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> @R1b3n4
> If you want loads of good vids go to a 4x4 forum called
> ORRP.com look down and find a board called "Anything goes"
> In there there's a thread called "Best thing on YouTube" there's also a pretty good joke thread " I can't believe I'm posting this" amongst others. sorry I can't post link from my phone


lol i get most of em anyway lol, got all sorts im subscribed to, /boats/motorbike/car/aeroplane/stunt flying/drifting/drag racing/ paragliding/wingsuits etc etc etc im a speed n noise junkie lol, anything fast n loud n im there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

mornin lads.

foamin here. the witch at poundland refused me more than 3 tins of butane ffs said I can't go back for 3-4 more days as more than 3 is not for percy use what the very fuck!? wife buzzed for the security guard and manager thinking i was gonna kick off. 

been and bought a bottle of havana and 4 limes instead. fuck poundland in their cheap chatty arse.

thank fook it's friday.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 19, 2015)

afternoon guys house work done washing done grass cut dog walked kids picked up new deadheads snips came to day im ready for friday to start 4pm kids get dropped of at there nans and im getting bang on it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

4 bells is my KO too. missus is working late, I'm green lit!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

drinking rum and coke out of a mug at me desk.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 19, 2015)

nice lol one im sat in garden with a beer and a j


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

my local has been on saying they've a limited edition beer for me to get my gob round. T minus 42 mins. taking it relatively easy today though got a bbq the morra


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

lovin this davinci vapouriser 2 me lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys house work done washing done grass cut dog walked kids picked up new deadheads snips came to day im ready for friday to start 4pm kids get dropped of at there nans and im getting bang on it


Just been to b&q for 2 pairs of them snips, fuckin near 4.50 each the Robbin cunts. Just in from work too, goina chill for an hour or two then start trimming, goina be an all weekender, fuckin hate this time but it's gotta be done


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> drinking rum and coke out of a mug at me desk.


Don I like the way when u talk about that place u go to everyday to sit at that desk u don't very often call it "work"!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 19, 2015)

mine still aint quite ready to chop yet im just coming up 2 9 weeks prob got 2 more waterings with this ripen to take it to 10 days


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

Mine been on ripen for 11 days now, been flowering 10 weeks so there coming down this weekend, gives me a week to clean everything up then my clones will be ready to go in....timed perfect for a change lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don I like the way when u talk about that place u go to everyday to sit at that desk u don't very often call it "work"!


hahah I just push drugs to them and answer the phone tbf. Its a hard job but someone's got to.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

Aye ur still providing a service, every company should have there own in house dealer lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lool Yeh could do with a bit a that like fuckin ell man cushty ta fuck that is canna fault ya


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

I was supposed to on the graft at weekend but bloke can't get the blocks could of done with the cash an all...next week I'm getting a check next week so he can go fuck his new drive haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye ur still providing a service, every company should have there own in house dealer lol


aye in both senses. I've the rare ability to be able to do my job mullered, I've done near all our best business 3 parts Oliver twist in the pub.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fuck me it's a Friday night I wanna get drunk but all my weed dealers are saying come down in an hour or so to pick up my smoke, I wanna get pished now not stay sober and drive a 15 mile round trip in an hour then get pished lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

you picking up anything nice to smoke hulk? i been watching youtube fighting vids for ages if i hear another cunt scream ''WORLDSTAR'' im gonna knock meself out i think lol

crazy nowdays what with all the phone cams n go pros n whatnot everything is filmed, feel old man remembering before mobiles n that lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you picking up anything nice to smoke hulk? i been watching youtube fighting vids for ages if i hear another cunt scream ''WORLDSTAR'' im gonna knock meself out i think lol
> 
> crazy nowdays what with all the phone cams n go pros n what not everything is filmed, feel old man remembering before mobiles n that lol


Either some nice cheese or some mango cross shit. Depends which one of my guys gets back to me first saying he's home lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Either some nice cheese or some mango cross shit. Depends which one of my guys gets back to me first saying he's home lol.


im gonna get that blinburns mango for the next run give it a try, never smoked nefing mango n it just sounds so bloody nice lol you been smoking cheese for ages get the mango hulk n gis a smoke report lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im gonna get that blinburns mango for the next run give it a try, never smoked nefing mango n it just sounds so bloody nice lol you been smoking cheese for ages get the mango hulk n gis a smoke report lol


Here's hoping it's the right man that gets in touch first then lol, I've had the mango stuff before off the guy it's always the same, nice enough taste but nothing special. Gets u pretty stoned tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Here's hoping it's the right man that gets in touch first then lol, I've had the mango stuff before off the guy it's always the same, nice enough taste but nothing special. Gets u pretty stoned tho.


thats disappointing i no im biggin it up too much in me head n no doubt it be a let down, am thinking some mega fruity sweet mango tasting bud but it isnt is it lol o well still gonna give it a try, like the look of that strain you recommended after smoking it in the dam wasnt it? 

ghost of leroy lol quality name aswel.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah that ghost of leeroy is a killer strain mate. I was recommended it in the Grey area coffee shop cause they didn't have any Dog left, And after that I have to say it's in my top 3 tasting strains of all time, so fruity and refreshing, I fucking wants some now lol. Can't wait till December to get back to the dam.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah that ghost of leeroy is a killer strain mate. I was recommended it in the Grey area coffee shop cause they didn't have any Dog left, And after that I have to say it's in my top 3 tasting strains of all time, so fruity and refreshing, I fucking wants some now lol. Can't wait till December to get back to the dam.


yeah when you said it was in ya top 3 i was interested, tasty smoke is so bloody nice after a while and ya tolerance is up i find meself only really smoking any joint after the morning one just for the flavour.

some of the tastiest non co ive had would be serious seeds bubblegum but a nice pheno grown right and in soil then cured for 8wks, the person who grow it picked a good pheno from 2 packs of seeds i think it was, i smoked loads of it just dry then at all different weeks of cure, but by 8wk that shit was seriously tasty and deffo had flavour of tutti fruit bubblegum.

that and that batch of bluepit you had some of ages ago, i almost forgot bout that, that was some seriously tasty smoke too.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well the mango has won, my guy just txt he'll be back in 15. So I'm off to go pick up a Q, I'll chuck a pic up when I'm back.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah when you said it was in ya top 3 i was interested, tasty smoke is so bloody nice after a while and ya tolerance is up i find meself only really smoking any joint after the morning one just for the flavour.
> 
> some of the tastiest non co ive had would be serious seeds bubblegum but a nice pheno grown right and in soil then cured for 8wks, the person who grow it picked a good pheno from 2 packs of seeds i think it was, i smoked loads of it just dry then at all different weeks of cure, but by 8wk that shit was seriously tasty and deffo had flavour of tutti fruit bubblegum.


Only bubblegum I've tried was in the dam from blues brothers coffee shop. But it was a big let down imo Very little flavor and a poor stone


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

That 8 week cured blue pit u had a cpl years ago was a really tasty smoke. That's prob up there in my top 5 as well. Although other blue pit I've tried hasn't matched up to that stuff.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Only bubblegum I've tried was in the dam from blues brothers coffee shop. But it was a big let down imo Very little flavor and a poor stone


that bubblegum im talking bout was a totally different smoke just dry compared to a 8wk cure, it was very average minus the long cure.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> That 8 week cured blue pit u had a cpl years ago was a really tasty smoke. That's prob up there in my top 5 as well. Although other blue pit I've tried hasn't matched up to that stuff.


yeah ive had it a few times aswel mate, never matched up to that batch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

Watching dexter he's alright for a watch.super vallied n got a source for tramadol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Watching dexter he's alright for a watch.super vallied n got a source for tramadol


tramadol lol man up ffs n get some oxy! 

never could get into that dexter, am saving up me hannibals aswel deffo one of them shows that need to be watched multi episodes a time, now starting on band of brothers only just started but it seems a good watch.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

My mango bud, It's frosty as fuck and nice and dry. But it seems a little lacking in smell, hopefully it tastes stronger than it smells !!


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Watching dexter he's alright for a watch.super vallied n got a source for tramadol


BAD INFLUENCE UY aeted 2 strips alrady


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeahhhh finally got my drink on !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

dus look frosty hulk, but no smell is abit shit usually means not much taste, negood then?

just finished ep 1 of band of brothers, fuck no's why i not watched it before is a quality watch.


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

just got a davinci 2 vape new for a q are they the higher end vapes?


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

u good new ussr m8


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dus look frosty hulk, but no smell is abit shit usually means not much taste, negood then?
> 
> just finished ep 1 of band of brothers, fuck no's why i not watched it before is a quality watch.


It's a decent enough smoke mate. Tastes a bit better than smells, not up to his usual standards tho, The guy I got it from has just ordered everything to start growing and is wanting me to sort him cuts so I'll give him psy and zlh so at least in future when I'm between grows ateast I know I'll get summit decent off him


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My mango bud, It's frosty as fuck and nice and dry. But it seems a little lacking in smell, hopefully it tastes stronger than it smells !!
> View attachment 3443534 View attachment 3443535 View attachment 3443536


Looks like some outdoor I grew.mine smells like dank though.





good job.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> just got a davinci 2 vape new for a q are they the higher end vapes?


i think ya find its a good portable vape makka, but it aint no volcano, some1 was nice enough to gift me a davinci for me mum to get her smoke on to help with her health complaints, ive had a bash on it and yeah the first toke aint bad but try a volcano mate that a vape in a different league compared.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2015)

evening all


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like some outdoor I grew.View attachment 3443568mine smells like dank though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck bumshine is back


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> And who in here have U had transactions with before?? Judy so I know your not a knob head


1 0r2 lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> evening all


Evening mate, how's tricks?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> 1 0r2 lol


Proof or it never happened lol


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i think ya find its a good portable vape makka, but it aint no volcano, some1 was nice enough to gift me a davinci for me mum to get her smoke on to help with her health complaints, ive had a bash on it and yeah the first toke aint bad but try a volcano mate that a vape in a different league compared.


will give it a try a get a slight rocky taste tbh off the dv 2 still getting used to it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Oh fuck bumshine is back
> View attachment 3443570


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> will give it a try a get a slight rocky taste tbh off the dv 2 still getting used to it


yeah thats what i found from the divinci after that first toke it tasted abit rough tbh, me old dear loves it tho she carnt handle joints etc, them volcanos tho are the bollaxs the taste is instense and the high so much higher lol well imo anyway.


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

mate i had to put a pic of my self up ask lax lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm just yanking your chain anyway mate I'm good for cuts just now, I've got a full grow and gonna be taking my own snips in a week or so, cheers tho.


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

haha lmfao im para now i aint got none lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

fucking el hulk you only just started on the grog, what was that first drink a quad vods with a absinthe chaser lol


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm just yanking your chain anyway mate I'm good for cuts just now, I've got a full grow and gonna be taking my own snips in a week or so, cheers tho.


ye course pal i spent long time away in past years man i know the banter lol


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

do i need a cannister to put the bud in or is that just for liquids


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fri high day night snap shots @ day 33


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> do i need a cannister to put the bud in or is that just for liquids


thats just for the oils makka.

that is if im reading that post right n your talking bout the lil cannister with the divinci, if not just ignore me lol


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

i got the royal cheese for now mate that shit stinky gifted from a member on here so gonnadial that in next few runs nice one tho i here zeddy got the fire exo lol


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats just for the oils makka.


cool so i can just stick grounded bud in the empty chamber and wont do damage?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> cool so i can just stick grounded bud in the empty chamber and wont do damage?


yes mate thats what ya do fill that chamber with bud, if the extracts n oils you use the cannister.


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yes mate thats what ya do fill that chamber with bud, if the extracts n oils you use the cannister.


cheers mt8 big help that


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Makka are u honestly knocking back the c/o exo for ghs or royal cheese lmao. You mad blud ??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've ran the real exo about 4 times now and it's gotta be one of the easiest weeds to sell, the bag appeal is unreal and it's a real nice smoke as well, u can easily chop it at 8 weeks so it's a quicky as well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lool he must be ain't nothing sells like that exo man it flys


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

whats the c/o cut exo? im confused?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> whats the c/o cut exo? im confused?


Clone only. Been around since the late 80s but only passes from grower to grower by cut, There is no seed version of this


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its so alike in so many ways but so different in so many others, i garentee you tho that you wont be unhappy with it is amazing smoke just dont expect that heavy stone like the exo n pyscho.


I've smoked it mate. Had a few samples over the years so I've tasted it. Just never had a chance to grow it out myself


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool he must be ain't nothing sells like that exo man it flys


honest ghetts everyone bored of it round here same stuff for ages people want amo haze now 220/230 n oz for that 180 for exos


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> whats the c/o cut exo? im confused?


oh right no one offered me that did they? the original uk cut lol im blazed lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> honest ghetts everyone bored of it round here same stuff for ages people want amo haze now 220/230 n oz for that 180 for exos


That's coz its ghs exo. Green house strains are shite


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> That's coz its ghs exo. Green house strains are shite


agreed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Most of the amnesia round here is dutch import tumbled stuff Aint nothing sells quicker round here than cheese find get me wrong we all live a bit of haze and berries but the cheese kills it round here and 240's and o is old now shits getting cheaper man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fuck I'm surprised he even offered once, he's normally a moany old codger lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Most of the amnesia round here is dutch import tumbled stuff Aint nothing sells quicker round here than cheese find get me wrong we all live a bit of haze and berries but the cheese kills it round here and 240's and o is old now shits getting cheaper man


Speak for yourself I get between 280-300 an oz when I'm shifting my own smoke. Ppl will pay more for quality where I am, there is a lot of little rich mummy and daddy's boys who pay whatever I tell them and I still under cut the weights lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

300 and oz is crazy money folk would just laugh that off around here man 10oz 3k fuck me no wonder your always going dam n shit haha


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well what can i do hulk i thought id be nice seeing as im planning on taking a load but hes all cheeseseeded up lol i get bored of being nice real quick lol


wtf cheese seeded up mean lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> thegrumpy one u mean lol


Hahaha u ain't seen nothing yet, wait till he cracks and hits the vods for a good week long sesh with a load of benzos on top, then you'll see what you've been massing out on !


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 300 and oz is crazy money folk would just laugh that off around here man 10oz 3k fuck me no wonder your always going dam n shit haha


depends on quality i suppose and availability


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha u ain't seen nothing yet, wait till he cracks and hits the vods for a good week long sesh with a load of benzos on top, then you'll see what you've been massing out on !


lovin it haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 300 and oz is crazy money folk would just laugh that off around here man 10oz 3k fuck me no wonder your always going dam n shit haha


I charge 80 a Q so 300 an O is a bargain lol, The Asians up here pushed the prices up so I get away with it coz the wee pussies I deal with are to scared to go to the pakis


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> wtf cheese seeded up mean lmao


exactly what it say on the tin makka lol your growing fake arse seed cheese you have no idea what the exo clone only is so basically you have no idea what cheese is.


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> exactly what it say on the tin makka lol your growing fake arse seed cheese you have no idea what the exo clone only is so basically you have no idea what cheese is.


point taken and your right mate


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

they was from clones i had seen flowered out mind


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

but the clones was from fem ghs seeds so again point taken


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> they was from clones i had seen flowered out mind


clones of seed cheese, ive smoked so many and i aint totally knocking them theres alot of decent seed cheese strains but none match up to the real exo or the pyscho.


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well what can i do hulk i thought id be nice seeing as im planning on taking a load but hes all cheeseseeded up lol i get bored of being nice real quick lol


i thought you had gone soft tbh, where's rambo?.

exo is good at 8 weeks but i wouldn't say done, i've been taking it a bit longer these last few grows and getting surprised by the results, how many times have you got more than you thought come harvest?, it's not often for me, usually the other way round!.

these are a cash crop so will be getting cut next weekend regardless.




the one i have in my percy grow is going for 12 weeks and i expect 12 oz from her so i'll probably get 14 lol







gringo on the other hand was a let down yield wise, i let it wilt bad at a critical point in early flower and it didn't really fill out that much, just under 10 oz and over 4 oz of larf and trim. 
it is a true 8 weeker though, i chopped just shy of ten weeks and there wasn't a hair left on it and the odd nanner had popped out the tip of the bud. ribena the cbd cheese shout could be valid, i get a lovely calming high from it, not like the para inducing exo. it is one of those happy weeds as sambo would say  purples up a bit even in warm temps


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2015)

exo is the money plant for most of us, the stink is unreal still after growing her for a few years she blows me aways with the smell


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 19, 2015)

exo, 2 star tonic. last wks picup


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

ghb said:


> i thought you had gone soft tbh, where's rambo?.
> 
> exo is good at 8 weeks but i wouldn't say done, i've been taking it a bit longer these last few grows and getting surprised by the results, how many times have you got more than you thought come harvest?, it's not often for me, usually the other way round!.
> 
> ...


your right G i have gone soft i just carnt be arsed anymore, feel like a total twat the next morning when im starting arguments with respected members just for the sake of it and for the fact they dont get started on, im 33 geezer n wake up feeling like im 12 lol

remembering that shit is a part of whats helping me stay of the devil juice.

as for the exo i totally agree it is not ''done'' at 8wk but it is the most sellable weighty strain to grow for a 8wk chop, people like to smoke what they no, they like anything that stinks n gets you stoned n taste good hence why any weed that does that weather it is or not is now called ''cheese'' lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening mate, how's tricks?


all gd mate, just lopped the heads off the 2 DPQ`s and chucked em in soil to root and cracked 2 blue kush x blue pit seeds as well, hows you?


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> your right G i have gone soft i just carnt be arsed anymore, feel like a total twat the next morning when im starting arguments with respected members just for the sake of it and for the fact they dont get started on, im 33 geezer n wake up feeling like im 12 lol
> 
> remembering that shit is a part of whats helping me stay of the devil juice.
> 
> as for the exo i totally agree it is not ''done'' at 8wk but it is the most sellable weighty strain to grow for a 8wk chop, people like to smoke what they no, they like anything that stinks n gets you stoned n taste good hence why any weed that does that weather it is or not is now called ''cheese'' lol


one day at a time lol. 

i had a pint after work with the lads in the pub and felt pissed off one, couldn't face it tbh. working all the time helps too. i am a boring cunt though, just love my smoke too much, so long as i'm stoned nothing could bother me.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

ghb said:


> one day at a time lol.
> 
> i had a pint after work with the lads in the pub and felt pissed off one, couldn't face it tbh. working all the time helps too. i am a boring cunt though, just love my smoke too much, so long as i'm stoned nothing could bother me.


after near 5 yr of drinking heavy everyday it deffo is one day at a time lol

ok you had one pint G but you do smoke like a fucking trooper mate shiiit 2 n half oz a week! i think we both got a few addiction probs lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

watch em abe 

lol

laterz peoples, all this threadness is killing me i need a drink or some drugs n got neither, wankers at the pharmacy didnt even have me anti pyschotics lol posh cunts what no1s semi nuts around at that pharmacy or what!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> all gd mate, just lopped the heads off the 2 DPQ`s and chucked em in soil to root and cracked 2 blue kush x blue pit seeds as well, hows you?


A bit pished mate but all good, gutted I had to buy smoke tho, and at least 12 weeks or so till I've any hope of chopping anything


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Aye I'm the same as.long as I've got some weed I'm a happy man soon as I run out all the worlds problems come pouring down haha


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> after near 5 yr of drinking heavy everyday it deffo is one day at a time lol
> 
> ok you had one pint G but you do smoke like a fucking trooper mate shiiit 2 n half oz a week! i think we both got a few addiction probs lol


i do, not making any excuses i am well and truly a fiend.

i never ran bollocko down the street on weed though 


spread the wealth innit. could do with some expert opinions on the gringo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

3-5 weeks for me man might just take a couple at 8 for smoke and let the rest go 10


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

ghb said:


> one day at a time lol.
> 
> i had a pint after work with the lads in the pub and felt pissed off one, couldn't face it tbh. working all the time helps too. i am a boring cunt though, just love my smoke too much, so long as i'm stoned nothing could bother me.


I was like that's till i started enjoying the booze about 4 or 5 years ago, not too long after I signed up on here and first spoke to Rambo funnily enough lmao !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Did someone say expert??


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2015)

he's a bad influence the man, look what he did to poor lax!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

ghb said:


> i do, not making any excuses i am well and truly a fiend.
> 
> i never ran bollocko down the street on weed though
> 
> ...


i wasnt bloody running! that would have been even worse what with me moobs i was ''lost'' lol n fuck nos why but the mum in laws was the only place i recognized! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Did someone say expert??


fuck off ya sample snatcher! lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lmao u just wanted some.gilf action


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 3-5 weeks for me man might just take a couple at 8 for smoke and let the rest go 10


I gotta veg at least another 3 weeks with the livers and psy. So will be 12 weeks by time I give em a 9 week flower So I'm looking at about 14 week before I've anything decent to smoke, I'm gonna need to keep topping the 4 zlh to hold it back as they growing like fuck coz they had a week and a half head start on the others


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao u just wanted some.gilf action


dont mate pls ive thought that a few time maybe me sub consience lol makes for some difficult times when the mum in law has a low cut top on or owt lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao u just wanted some.gilf action


haha it's all coming out now, prolly got spotted doing one out the back door and came up with a story........


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off ya sample snatcher! lol


Im just playing mate. It's all yours lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

fuck off all of yas! i dont no why i went to hers i really dont! all i no is i came round freezing and NAKED at 2-3am and thought i was dieing from the cold, and hers was the only place i knew!!!

now lets remember i had taken 30-40 10mg vals, a G of Ket which i personally think was the cause as i suspect it was mxe not ket! plus a half bot of vods and 4 dominos, most wouldnt wake up let alone wake the mum in law up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Haha haha u do make me laugh mate I'm.sat here with a right grin on me face lool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha haha u do make me laugh mate I'm.sat here with a right grin on me face lool


So am I but I think that's the beers and weed


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

sometime when the thread runs like it has the last few hours fuck it can be a laugh, place has been dead as shit last few days, i member when there was enough of us to keep this shit up till the early hours, too many people grown up, died, been raided n robbed nowday tho.

still 



 lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sometime when the thread runs like it has the last few hours fuck it can be a laugh, place has been dead as shit last few days, i member when there was enough of us to keep this shit up till the early hours, too many people grown up, died, been raided n robbed nowday tho.
> 
> still
> 
> ...


Yeah mate we all miss they good old days, thread has been shit for a year or so now, and it's getting worse as time goes on

Only a handful or so of us proper older original members left in here now, it's sad really coz we had a great thing going and the banter was fucking awesome sometimes lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

If everyone drunk more alchohol the thread would be a more enjoyable place !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Also do u notice how all the new members go quiet when the thread picks up like it has the last hr or so, With the exception of makka


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2015)

fuck this gringo is sticky
dropped my grinder down a grid as i got out the van before, it's been one of those fridays, best make it a bed timer.

night all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Deffo better banter when we all had a drink I just can't hack it now man lightweight babeh lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck this gringo is sticky
> dropped my grinder down a grid as i got out the van before, it's been one of those fridays, best make it a bed timer.
> 
> night all


Night mate, enjoy the morning when ur up for work, I'll surface at some point in the afternoon hours lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Wounded lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Deffo better banter when we all had a drink I just can't hack it now man lightweight babeh lol






Go on mate have a drink !


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

when i pulled that old blueberry outdoor pic i was reading old posts lol that pic was 2010!

theres still a core of us here tho and i personally believe the likes of some of these ''newbies'' are far from new lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fuckin love father ted shits sooo feckin funny man...the one where all the priests are lost in the lingerie section is a classic


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Deffo better banter when we all had a drink I just can't hack it now man lightweight babeh lol


as soon as that weed/wax is gone your get the rum out ghet who u trying to kid ya buzz junkie lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

That'll be 2morro night then lmao there's a bottle of voddy up there too oh fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That'll be 2morro night then lmao there's a bottle of voddy up there too oh fuck


you been behaving on the hard mate? i aint had none in ages am fucking fiending lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Also do u notice how all the new members go quiet when the thread picks up like it has the last hr or so, With the exception of makka


better things to do then chat shit with you cunts  like being on the piss since midday. it's fucking ace being able to drink on the job lol 

one of me plants has taken a turn for the worse, fucking thing just wont snap out of it since the nute burn episode. I flushed it today with 30 liter of tap water if no improvment in the next week and it's going over the fucking hedge.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeh I'm a good boy now was some relapse that was fuck about lol. I'm already worrying about running out of weed 2morro in fact its been on my mind the past few days haha now that's a serious problem I don't need any more hahaha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I'm a good boy now was some relapse that was fuck about lol. I'm already worrying about running out if weed 2morro in fact its been on my mind the boast few days haha now that's a serious problem I don't need any more hahaha


Welcome to my world, bought my first bit of weed in over a month today. It's fucking brutal when u know you've a tent full but it's weeks away from smokable lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Merlot said:


> better things to do then chat shit with you cunts  like being on the piss since midday. it's fucking ace being able to drink on the job lol
> 
> one of me plants has taken a turn for the worse, fucking thing just wont snap out of it since the nute burn episode. I flushed it today with 30 liter of tap water if no improvment in the next week and it's going over the fucking hedge.


you have gotta give it to merlot at least he does read genuinely pissed up most nights lol im looking forward to his first harvest posts with a long time not smoking n on the grog lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

are these my feet. Am trolleyed.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are these my feet. Am trolleyed.


Haha welcome don. Your not the only one tonight mate


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are these my feet. Am trolleyed.


what happend to ''im going easy tonight ive got a bbq the morrow'' lmao


----------



## Merlot (Jun 19, 2015)

I get pissed every night lol i can count on one hand the amount of sober days ive had in the past 3 years  harvest time will be fucking awesome!! them babies are stinking to fuck and many months to go yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

half of proper and an e. Several rums and a bong for good measure. Smashed


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Go on mate have a drink !


ide deep throat that doyle bitch


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just another day st the office ay don haha u must be mangled


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ide deep throat that doyle bitch


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> half of proper and an e. Several rums and a bong for good measure. Smashed


you was so getting started on the proper with the 2.30pm rum oclocks at work! just call me septic peg ffs i see that hr's ago lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

Na didn't get on it til half 5.haha


----------



## Merlot (Jun 19, 2015)

I had a gander at that worldstar hiphop shit them fucking chimps cant fight for shit. fucking every cunt jumping in, stamping on heads, wrong'uns. I'm of the opinion once someone drops thats that. Stamping on a cunts head is gonna get ya time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Na didn't get on it til half 5.haha


you done good mate you didnt leave work till 4pm lolol im just jealous anyway lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Dons one a them fellas that would have me in a pool of me own sick at the end night cuz I'm trying to keep up haha last time I went out with the big boys I had to force me sen to puke sh it was messy I could feel my liver dying on me

Be the same with u an all Rambo I'd be crying at the end of the night wanting to go home haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dons one a them fellas that would have me in a pool of me own sick at the end night cuz I'm trying to keep up haha last time I went out with the big boys I had to force me sen to puke sh it was messy I could feel my liver dying on me
> 
> Be the same with u an all Rambo I'd be crying at the end of the night wanting to go home haha


ya wanker you edited it just as i was posting lol stick to vod,benzo's n class A's only i lay down the pepsi challenge lol

just keep them mum in laws away from me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm just talking cod shit to my lass sambo. Watching or rather not tv


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm just talking cod shit to my lass sambo. Watching or rather not tv


i do the same mate, i usually prepare me victims tho to a good ear bashing! non of me family or few friends i have will answer the phone nowdays past 10pm lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

I canna do it anymore man tolerance is dog shit 1 pint wonder 2 sniffs of the barmaids apron and its game over


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I canna do it anymore man tolerance is dog shit 1 pint wonder 2 sniffs of the barmaids apron and its game over


 

last decent bit i had, there may have been a few bits between that but i carnt member them id chew ya arm of right now for another g of that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm doing alreet deciding on new house furniture. Probs regret it like


----------



## Merlot (Jun 19, 2015)

I've done 7 bottles of wine in an evening before....fuck me i could barely stand


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lmao don you aint gonna remember any of that in the morning bet your giving it the Barry biggen Aint ya lool


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I've done 7 bottles of wine in an evening before....fuck me i could barely stand


i spent a few months doing building work with me dad yrs ago in the south of france he was doing up some right ol shit hole, anyway he use to drink 4-5 bot of wine a night at them prices but cause he drank water inbetween the bots he would tell me it was ok lmao

true story lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

I challenge every member in here that's has been here over 2 years and is trusted enough among us all to finally arrange a summer get together for a bbq, drink and smoke, I've met a good few of yous but would be nice to finally put a face to the rest of yous, I'll supply the booze !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I challenge every member in here that's has been here over 2 years and is trusted enough among us all to finally arrange a summer get together for a bbq, drink and smoke, I've met a group few of yous but would be nice to finally put a face to the rest of yous, I'll supply the booze !!


it would never happen hulk the few that hear tonight are getting on well enough, but way too much shit been said n done over the years for it to happen amongst many, would you also supply the stitch's n bandages lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

party at hulks boys!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

Party at mine mother fuckers lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Party at mine mother fuckers lol


fuck off n back to trimming before i take ya passport n lock you in the cupboard again lolol

on a more serious note lol hows the trimming coming along mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

Just finished for the night m8, tomoro will finish it, I find the lemon easy enough to trim. Goina start in the morning and have her done by tomor evening hopefully

And theirs as much chance of that party at mine as there is at urs lol, big fat 0


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Just finished for the night m8, tomoro will finish it, I find the lemon easy enough to trim. Goina start in the morning and have her done by tomor evening hopefully
> 
> And theirs as much chance of that party at mine as there is at urs lol, big fat 0


you aint doing alone are ya mg? fuck that shit geezer.

best n worse part of it all, just look at each decent bud as a £££ note lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I challenge every member in here that's has been here over 2 years and is trusted enough among us all to finally arrange a summer get together for a bbq, drink and smoke, I've met a group few of yous but would be nice to finally put a face to the rest of yous, I'll supply the booze !!


thought ya'd never ask brother. DONE!

listen to the lot o ya, makes me wants to stick wit me bath salts


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd host yous all here if yous dragged your lazy arses to Scotland,
On the other hand mg my wife has been nagging me for 10 years to go to Ireland so maybe yours is a win win for me and her lol,
Rambo the past is the past everyone can't bite their lip and let it go, we are all friends in here,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you aint doing alone are ya mg? fuck that shit geezer.
> 
> best n worse part of it all, just look at each decent bud as a £££ note lol


Lol, naw I'm not alone, a m8s givin me a hand. He's staying and givin me a hand tomor again. Once this weekends done that's it, just wait on it drying then but it's as good as cash


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'd host yous all here if yous dragged your lazy arses to Scotland,
> On the other hand mg my wife has been nagging me for 10 years to go to Ireland so maybe yours is a win win for me and her lol,
> Rambo the past is the past everyone can't bite their lip and let it go, we are all friends in here,


people may be able to bite there lip on a public forum, id be more inclined to think a few lips would get bitten off lol on a meet up of many involving loads of drink n drugs tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

haha Rambo you make it sound like an episode of Eastenders.

I still think its a bad idea. That much consumption ends in the smell of shame and regret


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'd host yous all here if yous dragged your lazy arses to Scotland,
> On the other hand mg my wife has been nagging me for 10 years to go to Ireland so maybe yours is a win win for me and her lol,
> Rambo the past is the past everyone can't bite their lip and let it go, we are all friends in here,


What? Me, u and ur wife? Kinky bastard lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What? Me, u and ur wife? Kinky bastard lol


Hahaha not quite, But she can fuck off seeing Ireland while I get high and have a few beers with the lads !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

reet goodnight lads I'm away to pester wor lass


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fucking pussies the lot of yous lol. I've fucking drove over 800 miles in one day on a round trip to meet up with a few members on a cpl occasions and meta other cpl when I've already been on my travels down south .


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reet goodnight lads I'm away to pester wor lass


Enjoy mate. Don't let her play too hard


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 19, 2015)

im leaving ya with me old tune ive posted so many times lol im not into me music n it is honestly prob me favorite song lol seem appropriate aswel what with the thread running like it aint for ages 2night lol plus ive had me crazy pills now n fuck they make ya tired.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't forget your stoner prayers before bed lads !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Cmon cunts don't abandon me now I'm fucked up and ready for another few hrs of drinking and smoking. Where's the banter at?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fuckin hell I've turned into Rambo from 3 years ago, I'm the last one here fucked out my face talking to myself !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Cunts !!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

still vapin mi head off done half oz lol


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2015)

valied up haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> tramadol lol man up ffs n get some oxy!
> 
> never could get into that dexter, am saving up me hannibals aswel deffo one of them shows that need to be watched multi episodes a time, now starting on band of brothers only just started but it seems a good watch.


It's all he had man and the they were free lol he's gonna take a few blues blues off me weekly. Happy days.


Definitely give dex a go,savage show man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My mango bud, It's frosty as fuck and nice and dry. But it seems a little lacking in smell, hopefully it tastes stronger than it smells !!
> View attachment 3443534 View attachment 3443535 View attachment 3443536


That's some airy buds u got there loljk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

makka said:


> BAD INFLUENCE UY aeted 2 strips alrady


I've had 8 boxes in less than a week lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuckin hell I've turned into Rambo from 3 years ago, I'm the last one here fucked out my face talking to myself !


Yup


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mornin fckrs .. there was some good readin from lastnite ha shame i passed out on sofa at about 10 well thats wat been in pub from 2 and cumin hme and smokin a j does cuda done wit a bit of that proper newuse posted


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think I've been sober for over a week lool. Two more weeks n imma take a break (my ingenious logic of u can't get addicted if u stop by fore 3 weeks)


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

U still munchin them vals man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U still munchin them vals man


Two to be exact...I've coincidenrly been pretty sick all week so they've helped tremendously


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2015)

A Volcano in Sumatra erupted affecting 150,000 villagers. 

that place has good coffee, i hope the beans are ok.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck this gringo is sticky
> dropped my grinder down a grid as i got out the van before, it's been one of those fridays, best make it a bed timer.
> 
> night all


what ya thinking of the smoke? seems to be a marmite weed, love it or hate it kinda thing, no in between it seems lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Two to be exact...I've coincidenrly been pretty sick all week so they've helped tremendously


6 in total it's raining outside I'm off why not...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> A Volcano in Sumatra erupted affecting 150,000 villagers.
> 
> that place has good coffee, i hope the beans are ok.


Ah Jesus man you like ur coffee aswell, you're a man after my own heart abe, I grind my beans fresh every morning n French press.member of a few coffee sites to get sweet samples


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I've always wondered how the other bit of the island gets any post without codes.


Sheer luck n all local Irish post men lol I've a few lads that will open the door n pop in my package lol this country is hilarious


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

I've not the greatest track record with royal mail mysel. Mind the time I had weed returned to my office cos the postcode was a digit wrong n he refused to give it to the lad even though it was clearly his post. I'm still under suspicion in the post room ffs.

been much more careful since.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yea hand writin addys is a rite pain man mine looks like a 4yr olds ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea hand writin addys is a rite pain man mine looks like a 4yr olds ha


Yeah mines not as bad as Irish or rambo..u guys have shite hand writing loool


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2015)

one cup at time slows massive consumption. goes well w sativa, gravity pour-over. French press is good w dark coarse roast, just clean the screen rite quick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

Aye my scrawl is like a spider crawled out the ink well.

a label maker away being a legit ag vendor haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U think that's funny how at till u see the mbb of shit I sent you.you think royal mails bad we don't even have zipcodes n or addys are fucking massive.sure half the houses in my ares don't have a number.
> It's a chore but fuck me it makes for a sexy cup of coffee really sit back get ready for the day...fucking love it


yeah that no postcode malarky threw me lol i think i checked with ya a few times just to confirm you backward fuckers dont even have postcodes lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3443905
> one cup at time slows massive consumption. goes well w sativa, gravity pour-over. French press is good w dark coarse roast, just clean the screen rite quick


That's a really good idea man especially if I wanna Tey a few different roasts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye my scrawl is like a spider crawled out the ink well.
> 
> a label maker away being a legit ag vendor haha


Keep an eye on ebay man some go for 30 odd euro at auction you'd be suprised what u can find


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah that no postcode malarky threw me lol i think i checked with ya a few times just to confirm you backward fuckers dont even have postcodes lol


Yeah in all fairness it's a great country gf was scared shitless at first qhen the post man popped open the door n threw apackage in then closed the door after him the first time haha great bunch of lads.joy of being from a tiny ol place I suppose n I know em all by face n name so if anything every happened I could telling the postman was my legit one or a cop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

I think I've a box of labels at work just need to figure how to print on them.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah that no postcode malarky threw me lol i think i checked with ya a few times just to confirm you backward fuckers dont even have postcodes lol


And im nearly sure that the irish postal services gave the postcode system to royal mail... well i tink i read that before ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

dunno if id be keen on anyone just opening me door like. Surprised ne ones been shot.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno if id be keen on anyone just opening me door like. Surprised ne ones been shot.


They only do it in lax's area cause its in the middle of fckn nower


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno if id be keen on anyone just opening me door like. Surprised ne ones been shot.


Ah it's totally different over here man we've had the same postman my whole life if the doors locked he'll leave it in a neighbours no shootings going down my neck of the woods lol...not muvh where im from tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> They only do it in lax's area cause its in the middle of fckn nower


Exactly lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno if id be keen on anyone just opening me door like. Surprised ne ones been shot.


lol where i used to live in Fenham if you tried opening someones door you would be surrounded by the neighbours in less than a second then get given a leathering lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And im nearly sure that the irish postal services gave the postcode system to royal mail... well i tink i read that before ...


nope ya still backward fuckers with no postcodes lol

Following the successful introduction of postal districts in London, the system was extended to other large towns. Liverpool was divided into Eastern, Northern, Southern and Western districts in 1864/65, and Manchester and Salford into eight numbered districts in 1867/68.[3]

In 1917 Dublin was divided into numbered postal districts

bout 50yr later you got it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

In all fairness when I lived on Salford n moss side I didn't leave me door open.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

thats fucking quick! did you give the posty a nosh or sumfing lax? or maybe a private slipper dance? lol

saying that ive had stuff from spain only take 48hr, have sent stuff to them lil scottish islands n its got there next day just 1st class.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Usually 3-4 days from England. 3 days from the north of ireland, Spain 5 days or so (very fast postal system) and same with Belgium n France tis fairly fast.. Now China n those places take like a month man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

aye if your the type to go letting yaself into houses up here there's a good chance you'll not come back out. Not like burglars leave a note for their mam saying where they've gone lol

todays shopping bollocks is going to be a lot more bearable. Nice surprise man tasty


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Ordering from the dark nets actually lands faster.think it's cuz they do random drops throughout the day


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> praise jeebus gandi and lady godiva, the posts arrived


Wats the handwritin like man ??? Ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

It's not the best hand writing I'm not a calligrapher but it did the job next to ur smacked jibberish


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's not the best hand writing I'm not a calligrapher but it did the job next to ur smacked jibberish


Im sorry i didnt gain the writin skills u gained at private skool lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Well that's Don taken the blues


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats the handwritin like man ??? Ha


hang on ill take a pic lol.

its pretty good tbf all joined up n everything lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im sorry i didnt gain the writin skills u gained at private skool lol


It's Ight, I wasn't Told to look down on you as I stepped on you...peasants


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's Ight, I wasn't Told to look down on you as I stepped on you...peasants


Says the potato farmer


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hang on ill take a pic lol.
> 
> its pretty good tbf all joined up n everything lmao


That's a close enough return addy don't post it lol they know Me at the post office it had to kinda look like my own


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

haha heard it all now, its close enough lol. I'll just aim it in a southwesterly breeze and write lax's house on it aye?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

The addy is fake names kinda real. It's a small town man ask Irish how small it is they know my whole family better safe than sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

My address's is badass funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

fire me the right details in an email lad.

funny I have to do similar for sending pips you've to put your name house number and post code on the back under the customs label. Like I have a secret double.life


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

His rite man even if u wrote this

Slipper bandit
Rep of Ireland 

It wud find its way to his door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

fighting the urge to get another rum n lime into me. Probably not a good plan but meh its Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fire me the right details in an email lad.
> 
> funny I have to do similar for sending pips you've to put your name house number and post code on the back under the customs label. Like I have a secret double.life


I slung her over careful not to get a slap


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fighting the urge to get another rum n lime into me. Probably not a good plan but meh its Saturday.


Im on my second strip of vals ur grand


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> what ya thinking of the smoke? seems to be a marmite weed, love it or hate it kinda thing, no in between it seems lol


it's ok lol
gonna grow it again that's for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

I've to see the inlaws this after so probably resist til then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Unless you've a valium..that'll make it all better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

oh that was going without saying lad!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

I like my women, like I like my ice cream, fat free and dripping down my fingers  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

All the barcodes check,deliciously legit. Gonna try n get some crescent they're hella strong think my guy had em before I'm waiting his reply so ill get 50 / 50 next timw cuz these fook u up lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Morning fuckers, woke up this morning feeling mighty rough. And a mouth dryer than an Arabs flip flop, Time to get my smoke on and try shift this hangover ! 
Was a good laugh in here last night, it had been a long time since it flowed as well in here,


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2015)

I nearly had a tear to my eye reading the post from last night.....big iHugs all over the place in the UK thread. Next you'll be having a Fall BBQ 
After sitting for the last 4 hours doing BB tax returns I do believe I am due one of these....One of these....
 
And a little something from this....
 
Have a sunny Island day.
DST


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Party @ dsts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Gf brought me back like 8 different styles of erdinger from Germany


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

My names definitely fitting


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Irish420s names kinda gay


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Hulk...keep it real brah


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Irish420s names kinda gay


Fuk u


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My names definitely fitting


For a queer


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> For a queer


That's a lot coming from a lad that just asked me to fuck him lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

afternoon all gunna get pissed wat u lot up to then?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

I've done a 6pack, now onto the next


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> afternoon all gunna get pissed wat u lot up to then?


Same plan mate, dropping kids off at there aunts for the night so once I've done that it's time to get my drink on again


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

just out in the garden smoking exo when the "forensic investigation" van pulls up, fuk fuk fuk, geeza gets out to post a letter ffs, drives off, inside now a bit shaken and a knock at the door ...kin ell nooooo....check the cam and its the jovos lool


----------



## ghb (Jun 20, 2015)

exo? they prob smelled you down the station lad lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

yeah man I forget how stinky it is but I do love a smoke in the hammock


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

btw ghb that free sample of bloombastic has done the job why the fuk didn't u tell us about it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Erdinger down the hatch a few lies n a nice sunny garden


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I like my women, like I like my ice cream, fat free and dripping down my fingers  lol


I like my women like my steak...dead


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

I like my women like my coffee - Hot! At first. But growing inexorably colder, and eventually so bitter I can't even bring myself to finish it.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

I like my women like I like my golf scores. In the 80's with a slight handicap.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

I like my women how I like my books:

Dirty, Full of knowledge and preferably not with a broken spine...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

......I'm here all week


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

...

You're fired.


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

to blurry to contrate readin on ere lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

lol you on the vals as well??


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol you on the vals as well??


and morphin lol n weed lma


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

lol fuck sake you'll be dribbling like a fucking retard soon lmao

you make a decision on rather to stick plant outside out or not??


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

yeah bird keep telin me get in bed lol
looking for a nice spot tomorw mt8


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

you planning on a guerrilla grow are ya makka? 

best of luck with that mate 60+ million people on this tiny island, that nice spot you think no1 no's about will be next mans dog walking route or some shit like that lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

lol the not so super soil more like, thats a run best 4gotten ghet your only depress yaself mate lol

whats the apollo? that Bmeanie sounds real nice and ive heard alot about the cookies but never smoked or none anyone to grow tbh, you totally out of smoke now then?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah bird keep telin me get in bed lol
> looking for a nice spot tomorw mt8


 ill give you a tip/clue/hint


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Haha Yeh that was my worst by a looong shot haha...Yeh b meanie suppose be bangin mate it smells the part so we'll see, a lad has just chopped one down so waiting on his report....not sure what lineage is if the A13 bit suppose to be a fast finishing sativa with lemon orange and grapefruit pheno also suppose to be a genius pheno? I've tried a bit of cooks itwas nnice hash tasting like....Yeh I've got about 2 joints of shitty old popcorn lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh suppose to be getting a cut of alien dawg next week apparently it tastes like Turkish delight right down to the roach and I don't mind a bit a Turkish lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh suppose to be getting a cut of alien dawg next week apparently it tastes like Turkish delight right down to the roach and I don't mind a bit a Turkish lol


now that sounds nice! i love a bit of turkish delight, aint there a baklava tasting strain? lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

Fucking love a bit of Turkish , got to be Frys though !!!!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

Pussy tasting strain would be nice, magine sucking on that all day & night


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't even know what baklava is I'm sure its been explained before but I cant remember man lool 

Yeh Fry's Turkish is good Aint it lol 

He said he was sending a lil sample too can't wait.man its sound different don't it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lool might go stale with the cure tho?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fucking love a bit of Turkish , got to be Frys though !!!!


you no it mate, gotta be frys! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

you turnt your pm's off aswel wf? shiiit you lot that turn ya pm's off must be poplar what ya just carnt handle the influx of all them pm's lmao i was trying to message ya but hayho....

get in touch neway, i aint got ya email anymore wf.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

I lie Fry's peppermint creme an all good shit that is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Paranoid muthafukers that's what's up wi em


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Paranoid muthafukers that's what's up wi em


each to there own mate, but thats one i dont really get spose it ads to the allure of being a international man of mystery lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2015)

chill, i went to an international school in the states.


Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't even know what baklava is I'm sure its been explained before but I cant remember man lool


It's middle eastern, if you like confectionary sweets it's amazing. layer after layer of thin Filo dough sweetened w lots of honey and pistachio or walnuts. very rich and buttery can only eat one or two.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

evening gentlecunts. That's me in the booze agin and just ordered a nice big chinky. Unfortunately just food not a big titted chinky bird unfortunaty 
What's all u fuckers up to ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yehthats the stuff abe I remember someone telling me what it was last time now lol

Easy hulk how do mate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yehthats the stuff abe I remember someone telling me what it was last time now lol
> 
> Easy hulk how do mate?


All good mate was meant to be a a wedding today of the wife's cousin. But our babysitter fucked us about so we missed it, so just gutted my house and shampooed all my carpets lol, tucking awesome life I have haha, at least I can chill now with a few beers and a smoke. 
How's tricks wit u mate?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Haha Yeh I'm all good man just about to feed the girls they fucking stinking now man

Shame about the wedding there's normally always a free bar ain't they mind u i bet up there that would cause fisty cuffs haha

I got a load of gardening to do can't be arsed but weeds are.taking over and not the good sort


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

hardocore aint it hay the family life, shampoo'ing ya carpets lol i been at some village fete all morning watching me daughter do some dance thingy she go's to, hardcore! lol

hows that mango coming along then hulk did it end up tasting any better than it smelt?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

its like women are so oversensitive, when my mrs told me about some bloke in a nail bar wanting money upfront im said he prob thought you were a eastie benefit scrounger or roma.....ffs she aint spoken to me thru the tears for hours, lol honesty aint the best policy imo


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

fucking el Z that made me lol please say it was just a good joke tho lol u didnt really say that did ya?


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

ye i got about 8 cheese cuts but no where to puttem n wanna throw the,m outside just stuckk for place tbh


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

you not got a garden??


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

i just dont like throwin them away it feels such a waste t me ive started coming ound to sound mind now to lol


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> you not got a garden??


concrete terraced house backyard


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> ye i got about 8 cheese cuts but no where to puttem n wanna throw the,m outside just stuckk for place tbh


best of luck with it and i mean that, but quite a few have tried it over the yrs n its never gone good, too many people in the UK theres very few if any places people aint about and nowdays every1 no's what weed is etc, ffs the feds even sent out scratch n sniff weed smelling cards in hotspots so people no what to smell for lol

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/police-give-out-scratch-sniff-3765706


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hardocore aint it hay the family life, shampoo'ing ya carpets lol i been at some village fete all morning watching me daughter do some dance thingy she go's to, hardcore! lol
> 
> hows that mango coming along then hulk did it end up tasting any better than it smelt?


Like I said last night mate it tastes a little better than it smells but it's nothing to shout about, but it's a decent enough smoke. 

Yeah family life is da bomb mate lol. Never thot if see the day where I was looking forward to Monday to get back to work


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> best of luck with it and i mean that, but quite a few have tried it over the yrs n its never gone good, too many people in the UK theres very few if any places people aint about and nowdays every1 no's what weed is etc, ffs the feds even sent out scratch n sniff weed smelling cards in hotspots so people no what to smell for lol
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/police-give-out-scratch-sniff-3765706


i still grow indoors its just extra if it does come off but but fuck me scratch n sniff lmao the extents they go to man


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

merlot gis a bit a yours ya shady cunt ya live on a farm with acres lol just post it yeah


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> i still grow indoors its just extra if it does come off but but fuck me scratch n sniff lmao the extents they go to man


its worth a bash makka, if they just spare plants and its something to do hay, think ive seen 1 gurilla grown uk grow in 6yr on here tho.


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its worth a bash makka, if they just spare plants and its something to do hay, think ive seen 1 gurilla grown uk grow in 6yr on here tho.


their sounding shit odds them lol its not taking care i worry about its lugging water n smell / sight


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

liking that davinci 2 i just need to make some oil to try in the oil cans? easiest way not feeling that that crap its dangerous man n i got kids lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> their sounding shit odds them lol its not taking care i worry about its lugging water n smell / sight


yeah its deffo a long shot, there is this feedthebirds shit which is planting weed seed everywhere in the UK but none of them are getting to flower of course lol worth a bash just as a laugh n somthing to do but ill give you a half if you can pull it off and can prove it lol it aint gonna happen unfortunatly...


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah its deffo a long shot, there is this feedthebirds shit which is planting weed seed everywhere in the UK but none of them are getting to flower of course lol worth a bash just as a laugh n somthing to do but ill give you a half if you can pull it off and can prove it lol it aint gonna happen unfortunatly...


lol yeah they called feed the birds lol what would be my biggest obstacle u reckon man?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> merlot gis a bit a yours ya shady cunt ya live on a farm with acres lol just post it yeah


yeah mate send us ya addy an i'll post ya an acre in the mail lmao


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> yeah mate send us ya addy an i'll post ya an acre in the mail lmao


nice one geez


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've done 2 outdoor grows in the past both yielded about an oz of airy fluffy bud it did taste nice tho but took a lot of TLC ....this was when I was about 16 and knew fuck all about growing haha my step dad was going fuckin mad at me cuz i was wheeling it in and out of the house and it was stinking the gaff out lmao funny stuff


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've done 2 outdoor grows in the past both yielded about an oz of airy fluffy bud it did taste nice tho but took a lot of TLC ....this was when I was about 16 and knew fuck all about growing haha my step dad was going fuckin mad at me cuz i was wheeling it in and out of the house and it was stinking the gaff out lmao funny stuff


lol can imagine that


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> lol yeah they called feed the birds lol what would be my biggest obstacle u reckon man?


people makka, your a northaner aint ya? i no you lot still in the dark ages up there but still lol just too many people mate, your spot will get found in the length of time it takes, then you got the weather its a gurilla grow so no chance of force flowering which mean with our light times your plants wont be ready until mid/late october by which time it pissing down most days and if and its a BIG if your plants are still there and full of buds then they gonna get rot...... thats without insects/rabbits and fuck no's what else lol

a secure garden is the only way to make it happen in the uk and even then its still not a easy grow so to speak.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've done 2 outdoor grows in the past both yielded about an oz of airy fluffy bud it did taste nice tho but took a lot of TLC ....this was when I was about 16 and knew fuck all about growing haha my step dad was going fuckin mad at me cuz i was wheeling it in and out of the house and it was stinking the gaff out lmao funny stuff


have you not got a old pic of that monster outdoor ghet? the one the neighbours spotted lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el Z that made me lol please say it was just a good joke tho lol u didnt really say that did ya?


regretting it man lol lifes funnier with wine imo


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> regretting it man lol lifes funnier with wine imo


lmfao mate your in the dog house then, agreed tho life is boring as fuck on the wagon lol


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> people makka, your a northaner aint ya? i no you lot still in the dark ages up there but still lol just too many people mate, your spot will get found in the length of time it takes, then you got the weather its a gurilla grow so no chance of force flowering which mean with our light times your plants wont be ready until mid/late october by which time it pissing down most days and if and its a BIG if your plants are still there and full of buds then they gonna get rot...... thats without insects/rabbits and fuck no's what else lol
> 
> a secure garden is the only way to make it happen in the uk and even then its still not a easy grow so to speak.


cheers for the heads up pal u put me off it now n im glad too not worth wasting my time i just gonna find some were indoor for them i think cheers mate i couldnt of been assed with that rot shit i flower in lower 20 rh's for just that reason


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmfao mate your in the dog house then, agreed tho life is boring as fuck on the wagon lol


yeah man ive fallen off that boring fukin thing lol wanna drown in it atm but ya dad is rite if u drink same amount of water as wine then u fine in yaself ...omg but the mouth loosens to dangerous levels, the shit I say when pissed...and I don't mean it im jus fuked in the head from all the drugs and booze ive taken for decades


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

I feel ya bro lol im on me second bottle


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> cheers for the heads up pal u put me off it now n im glad too not worth wasting my time i just gonna find some were indoor for them i think cheers mate i couldnt of been assed with that rot shit i flower in lower 20 rh's for just that reason


i aint trying to put u off it makka just telling ya what i no of outdoor uk growing, if they are just spare plants and you live in a area where you got plenty of countryside then its worth a bash just for shits n giggles just dont expect much from it or anything tbh is all im trying to say.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I feel ya bro lol im on me second bottle


second of 7 no doubt? lol ide be fukin greener than my exo after all that lol


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

weed n vals is my thing i cant handle the liqour


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i aint trying to put u off it makka just telling ya what i no of outdoor uk growing, if they are just spare plants and you live in a area where you got plenty of countryside then its worth a bash just for shits n giggles just dont expect much from it or anything tbh is all im trying to say.


i live in a city bro n i appreciate the advice u have saved me a lot of risk n time so thanks


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

wish i had more funds for space n equiptment tbh


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> second of 7 no doubt? lol ide be fukin greener than my exo after all that lol


zeddd when u say exo do u mean the original uk cheese cut?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> weed n vals is my thing i cant handle the liqour


add the liqour to the weed n vals then its party lol u might not remember much mind lol


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> add the liqour to the weed n vals then its party lol u might not remember much mind lol


been there n got 4 year lmao


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> second of 7 no doubt? lol ide be fukin greener than my exo after all that lol


that was a one off lol i coudnt do that shit every night. i'm fucking scared for me poor liver as is on 1-3 bottles a night lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

not into partying but opium and scuba diving is a must imo


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> that was a one off lol i coudnt do that shit every night. i'm fucking scared for me poor liver as is on 1-3 bottles a night lol


serious bruv i aint preachin but my mum n alcy n it fucks u up QUICK man just friendly advice


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not into partying but opium and scuba diving is a must imo


id fall aasleep n drown z m8 haha


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> zeddd when u say exo do u mean the original uk cheese cut?


yes, this is its home and we are the keepers of the one and only original exodus cheese uk CO


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

opium n anything is a must lol

i think thats the only way i could handle that scuba diving tho im not a fan of the water etc but nodding of me nut i think i could manage it lol

Z do you no a name or what to type into google to show get up a vid of them crazy fishermen who use just a generator n what looks like thin plastic tubing to dive with nets to catch, they often get the bends n shit i wanted to show some1 but i carnt find it?


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

only thing i wont try is H its a nono in my book i u se to sell the shit seen what it ddoes but yeah i love my opioid meds lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

theres a name for it i just carnt remember!

and ive seen you post a vid of it before, crazy lil nips diving with nowt but some plastic tubing running of a generator lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

What's opium like is it like h? No Rambo no old pics of the beast mate long gone lol 

Well I think its time to crack the voddy gimme that red bull


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

makka said:


> serious bruv i aint preachin but my mum n alcy n it fucks u up QUICK man just friendly advice


I'm good  i could quit tomorrow if i choose to. once my smokes in, i'll quit the wine and stick with a few beers n a joint or 6


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What's opium like is it like h? No Rambo no old pics of the beast mate long gone lol
> 
> Well I think its time to crack the voddy gimme that red bull


its just like weak smack bizz imo anyway, others more into there opiates might say different tho.

oxycontin 40/80mg is what you want for a dam fine recreational smack buzz lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

[


newuserlol said:


> its just like weak smack bizz imo anyway, others more into there opiates might say different tho.
> 
> oxycontin 40/80mg is what you want for a dam fine recreational smack buzz lol


yeah but its clean if its good


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'm good  i could quit tomorrow if i choose to. once my smokes in, i'll quit the wine and stick with a few beers n a joint or 6


thats what they all say lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

yeah the more there is the more we seem to use, no restraint in this dug booze need prob cos the underlying shit driving the said need never goes away lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

watch this cunt






me mate use to drive like this, then he killed someone. Fucked him up worse then the 5 stretch he got.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

ive had a few bits, spanish opium supposedly stolen from med fields over there bayer opium they called it, i thinks thats a company bayer something? that makes alot of the smack prescription pills, and a couple of bits from india.

the spanish stuff was stronger deffo but it all felt like weak smack imo anyway.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

Heh I'd imagine its like a smack buzz but a bit cleaner? An old fella I used to work with worked in Singapore he said UB could get hash mixed with opium he said it was the bollocks lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Heh I'd imagine its like a smack buzz but a bit cleaner? An old fella I used to work with worked in Singapore he said UB could get hash mixed with opium he said it was the bollocks lol


you can buy hash mixed with opium of ag mate, opium is just grades below the levels of turning it into smack lol opium/morhphine/smack on a very basic level yeah if its clean n good its a nice high but it will always be weak smack....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> watch this cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes dead now, great driver imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm with ya tommy


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

crash did he zed?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> crash did he zed?


yorkie said he died as a passenger in someone else car and hes practically google lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 20, 2015)

well im off to watch some more band of brothers cracking recommend merlot nice1, im on ep 6 now, is fucking brutal...

night all.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

Best show to hit the telly...

i'm watching peaky blinders at the min, it's not bad at all. i've got the shield series 1-7 downloading.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Best show to hit the telly...
> 
> i'm watching peaky blinders at the min, it's not bad at all. i've got the shield series 1-7 downloading.


The shield was an excellent series. I watched it when it originally ran on channel 5 about 15 yeas or so ago. If I remember right the main character went on to play the Thing in the fantastic four films


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Just got forced by the wife to watch the fast and furious 7 film. It's actually not the worst but she was bubbling at the end, fuck the cunt drove fast and he died fast. Deal wae it !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just got forced by the wife to watch the fast and furious 7 film. It's actually not the worst but she was bubbling at the end, fuck the cunt drove fast and he died fast. Deal wae it !!


All the fuckin about he probly done in cars and it wasn't even him driving when he did smash


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah I know mate it's a bit shit for the cunt, the wife was just reading the shit about his death and apparently he didn't die from the crash he died from burning to death when the car exploded in flames, that's a nasty way to go for anyone !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 20, 2015)

Ffs hulk,deal wae it lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs hulk,deal wae it lol


Touché !! Lol


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off all of yas! i dont no why i went to hers i really dont! all i no is i came round freezing and NAKED at 2-3am and thought i was dieing from the cold, and hers was the only place i knew!!!
> 
> now lets remember i had taken 30-40 10mg vals, a G of Ket which i personally think was the cause as i suspect it was mxe not ket! plus a half bot of vods and 4 dominos, most wouldnt wake up let alone wake the mum in law up lol


Fuck me ~ Musta missed that story. Can I show my ignorance here and ask what a domino is. I'm not up on all this shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man ive fallen off that boring fukin thing lol wanna drown in it atm but ya dad is rite if u drink same amount of water as wine then u fine in yaself ...omg but the mouth loosens to dangerous levels, the shit I say when pissed...and I don't mean it im jus fuked in the head from all the drugs and booze ive taken for decades


Couldn't agree more back on the vals n booze till it hits the fan then a small break for a while n right back on... Life's 2 boring


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive had a few bits, spanish opium supposedly stolen from med fields over there bayer opium they called it, i thinks thats a company bayer something? that makes alot of the smack prescription pills, and a couple of bits from india.
> 
> the spanish stuff was stronger deffo but it all felt like weak smack imo anyway.


Same lads were selling charas I was gonna get was charas cut with opium sounded delicious


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Fuck me ~ Musta missed that story. Can I show my ignorance here and ask what a domino is. I'm not up on all this shit.


Dominoes an insane brand of ecstacy about 220 mg strong fuck u right up anyone got any left I'll buy em off ub


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Christ it's morning already. Last night is a blur lol

Oooo I do like me some e's. That point when you can feel it coming on is ace, then BAM! fucked


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2015)

happy fathers day, im in the dog house already lol


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> happy fathers day, im in the dog house already lol


SAME


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Time for a beer or 12


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> watch this cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it should make you happier to hear that twat in the BMW drifting thru the town centre etc was killed driving like a twat like that lol......Karma lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dominoes an insane brand of ecstacy about 220 mg strong fuck u right up anyone got any left I'll buy em off ub


haha your first after me lol, spent the last 2 months asking bout them lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

oh nearly forgot morning cunts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> haha your first after me lol, spent the last 2 months asking bout them lol


I've 4 UPS sittin here but i wouldn't sell them cos I know they'll be ate some weekend, get ur ass on the dn and get some ye lazy cunts


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've 4 UPS sittin here but i wouldn't sell them cos I know they'll be ate some weekend, get ur ass on the dn and get some ye lazy cunts


lol was planning on doing it last harvest but Agora was down for ages, ending up spending the money on the flat n kids in the end lol, got a lemon coming down in 4-6 weeks tho so gna treat myself out the dollar to some pills and some moonrocks lol

also got a red chupa chup in the cupboard i was given as a free sample the day before the lad fucked off bk to latvia for a fortnight but gna wait for him to come bk n grab a few more off him, cant fucking test 1 single pill ffs, instant loss of man points lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Time for a j n some music to piss the neighbours off methinks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

I NEED one of these, like now lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 21, 2015)

makka said:


> ive just thrown a couple of them royals cheese in flower off one of the lads cant wait to see her shoot up shes ment to stink so i think i best buy a new cf


yes mate i would get ya a new carbon filter


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2015)

was up til 6 trimming man, all i managed was taking off 90% of the stem and all the non sugar coated fan leaves, got two xl wheely bin liners of kush to go through, maybe i'll get one done today, the oither one is a bit dryer so it will be ok left for a while. house absolultely stinking though!. i reckon my trim will be A++ for making extracts, i haven't kept 1mm of trim that hasn't got trichomes on it.



R1b3n4 said:


> also got a red chupa chup in the cupboard i was given as a free sample the day before the lad fucked off bk to latvia for a fortnight but gna wait for him to come bk n grab a few more off him, cant fucking test 1 single pill ffs, instant loss of man points lol


whatever happened to take half and see what happens? that was the way back in the day lol there are still plenty of dodgy home made efforts knocking about, if you have a low tolerance i'm sure you could get a decent buzz from one pill. then i know nothing of getting twisted


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> was up til 6 trimming man, all i managed was taking off 90% of the stem and all the non sugar coated fan leaves, got two xl wheely bin liners of kush to go through, maybe i'll get one done today, the oither one is a bit dryer so it will be ok left for a while. house absolultely stinking though!. i reckon my trim will be A++ for making extracts, i haven't kept 1mm of trim that hasn't got trichomes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever happened to take half and see what happens? that was the way back in the day lol there are still plenty of dodgy home made efforts knocking about, if you have a low tolerance i'm sure you could get a decent buzz from one pill. then i know nothing of getting twisted


Its basically like if you wanted an honest opinion on your weed from someone would you give them 0.1 of popcorn from the worst looking plant you had or a full weight 8th from a topbud on ya best plant???

Same with the pills, half a pill to a seasoned pillhead is like giving someone used to dabs 0.1 of shitty soapbar, aint gonna get ya stoned so why bother lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2015)

seasoned pill head eh? when did you last partake? i feel some of that seasoning may be washing off, best get the salt n pepper out old man!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> seasoned pill head eh? when did you last partake? i feel some of that seasoning may be washing off, best get the salt n pepper out old man!


not much in the last 2-3 years but pretty regular before that for the previous 15-20years lol, only had about 10pills/md nightas in the last 2-3 years

Those red chupa chups at 130mg normally I would eat like tic-tacs thru the night lmao, at least 5-10 min on a decent night out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2015)

bbq was a proper sesh, got in half 6. still wired to fuck. thank the lord i'm not seeing my father today haha


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 21, 2015)

oh yea fuck me when i trimmed the ssh and smoked the snot off the snips it fucked me and my missus up we was tripping ta fuck off it i never had snot sfuck me up like that was almost 5 gram of snot in a spliff


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

an e would probz kill me dead lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

I use to triple drop x5-6 at least 2 nights a week. Ruined i was lol fucks you up in the long term though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

makka said:


> the thing with them is there toooooooooooo goooooooood! thats why every fucker loves em lol
> but too much of a good thing aint always good imo jus gettem sold mte u have got a good profit to make tbh


It's the profit driving ut man n I've free travel to get it n all n only one lads in one others finding the customers in the city so no1 sees my face and massive profit, from this I'll make over a g then double that till I'm getting 2600pounds for 400 boxes n 80 a box is swoosh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just remember mate is all im saying, benzo's are dangerous fucking drugs when abused and you no that after the last binge, earn that cash lax n enjoy it im glad you said bout the bets i didnt wana offer my odds just yet lol


I'll have the slickest slippers in town


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I use to triple drop x5-6 at least 2 nights a week. Ruined i was lol fucks you up in the long term though.


These 220mg pills off the Darknet merlot, I'd like to see u triple drop some of these 5-6 times in a night lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I use to triple drop x5-6 at least 2 nights a week. Ruined i was lol fucks you up in the long term though.


I drop a strip a time


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> These 220mg pills off the Darknet merlot, I'd like to see u triple drop some of these 5-6 times in a night lol


Back in the day id be game. These dayz nah. I'd drop a few like but i wasnt joking when i said they were ready to cart my ass away to the nuthouse...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I drop a strip a time


Vals vals fuckin vals, we talking bout es relax, not vals, see that's all ur thinking bout these days ffs.....nice knowing u relax! Get well soon


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Back in the day id be game. These dayz nah. I'd drop a few like but i wasnt joking when i said they were ready to cart my ass away to the nuthouse...


If u get by the second one after not taking them in a fair while I'd be proud m8 lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Give us a year to build some rep here, then i'll take ya challenge


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Give us a year to build some rep here, then i'll take ya challenge


If u like ur pills and that merlot u should get urself on the DN, some good shit to be had. I don't take them all the time like, but everyone loves a wee blast from the past lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

i managed 7 of the purple battery's one night spewed hard on the double drop tho lol managed 5 green androids aswel but fuck me both them times i was a wee tad mingled! lol

best batch's i would probably go in order

red defcons
dominos
green androids
blue defcons
partyflocks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Now what would be the point in that? Don't u get em off a guy up here lol, be a lotta air miles and postage for nothing now


Ur paying for peace of mind n I'll be in the ol automobile so will be a right joyous occasion.. I'll give u a fiver off


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

[QUOTE="Mastergrow said:


> If u like ur pills and that merlot u should get urself on the DN, some good shit to be had. I don't take them all the time like, but everyone loves a wee blast from the past lol


Im still unsure on buying from the net tbh its tempting though...use to love my e'S


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Fuck me I don't know if I'd want a red defcon if they're better than the doms.....actually Yeh fuck it I most probably would be another rub up episode


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Im still unsure on buying from the net tbh its tempting though...use to love my e's.
> and that merlot u should get urself on the DN, some good shit to be had. I don't take them all the time like, but everyone loves a wee blast from the past lol


Ive me doubts about the DN...Id rather build dome trust here n buy the[/QUOTE]
That'll take urs for us to trust you totally....better off learning the ways of the dn... We're a paranoid bunch


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Now what would be the point in that? Don't u get em off a guy up here lol, be a lotta air miles and postage for nothing now


oh fuk not too many airmiles lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Fuck me lol been on the wine since midday excuse the many edits lol yeah maybe i'll take the plunge...dunno


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh fuk not too many airmiles lol


Loool I didn't even spot that one well caught out lol 3 days n all to the door.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Fuck me lol been on the wine since midday excuse the many edits lol yeah maybe i'll take the plunge...dunno


We'll all teach you man tis fairly easy


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Il have about it. Be nice to get off the sauce for a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

Goodluck with the self control we all went mad on the dn lol look up vids on YouTube to help u out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Cracked another 3 beans last night lol 2 the hog and a bag seed from some really tasty cheese I got years ago ....the hog pips are massive big round tiger striped fuckers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Some still are.going a bit mad on the DN lool


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

A little more water then chop chop


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice chunks there geez those last 2 pics look white with frost


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice chunks there geez those last 2 pics look white with frost


Yeah man that's the mango she's frosty as fuck fair play glad i got a cut this time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweet nothing worse than losing a good strain..now u got her for keeps


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 21, 2015)

One of my fathers days gifts from my kids, even they know I'm the Hulk lol,


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 21, 2015)

Are BB doing any stable fem's ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm doing Zlh this run, but it's cheese this , cheese that round here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Same round here Wf cheese fest ...I like cheese tho so I don't mind we get a fair amount of haze as well most is import stuff tho by the looks of it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Are BB doing any stable fem's ?


As far as i know it was only DOG they had in fems an not sure how stable that is or if they eventually got rid of the hermi trait or not so might be an idea to ask don


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm doing Zlh this run, but it's cheese this , cheese that round here


we love this strain but my buyer and his buyers arnt keen rec its a marmite strain, grows nice for the grower very tight nodes and she loves all nutes and can take more than exo have fun mate and cured shes a top smoke and happy good times too


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2015)

ghet sounds like hes got some new strains looking forward to the review of the bm and gg


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

u all good peoples


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

can i use normal ice cubes for water hash extraction?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Same here a few folk love it the rest dunna like it....I can't wait to try some meanie man gonna be a while away yet like same with the glue...the goji ive got is suppose to be fuely dank milky tasting so can wait for that either....I don't know what to do as my mothers are big but gonna be too big to flip in another 5 week think I'm gonna have to take a load of cuts sharpish and do another sog I hate throwing plants away man but just no avoiding it


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Same round here Wf cheese fest ...I like cheese tho so I don't mind we get a fair amount of haze as well most is import stuff tho by the looks of it


amos is my fave haze atm


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Same here a few folk love it the rest dunna like it....I can't wait to try some meanie man gonna be a while away yet like same with the glue...the goji ive got is suppose to be fuely dank milky tasting so can wait for that either....I don't know what to do as my mothers are big but gonna be too big to flip in another 5 week think I'm gonna have to take a load of cuts sharpish and do another sog I hate throwing plants away man but just no avoiding it


try a scrog bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

What's this Amos haze then?


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

ghetts u da man to ask whats easiest fastest way to get oil i got 2 oz dry sugar trim no equiptment exept a vape


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

They'll be too big mate I've already chopped the top of em off lol


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What's this Amos haze then?


amnesia haze by soma is absolutely lovely smoke it all time n get a sore throat tho i do anyway its knockout tackle lol


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> They'll be too big mate I've already chopped the top of em off lol


lol they must be big


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ur gonna need some equipment mate depends what u gonna use to extract man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeh Yeh amnesia is niiice its all import round here tho wouldn't mind a few soma seeds me sen its just that price tag man I mean if there is guaranteed gold id buy some never really looked into his gear a great deal tbh


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ur gonna need some equipment mate depends what u gonna use to extract man


well was thinking easiest was ice cubes n bubble bags the 8 bag ones? is that a start of do i need more stuff m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Actually the very first time I made bho I used a small coke bottle Its not the best like but if needs must and all that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Just thought u don't even need bubble bags search gumby hash on YouTube and it makes nice hash too just takes a while like haha but its good fun


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

quickest easiest way to get extracts has gotta be the hair straightners jobby shorely, i think even i could manage that lol

and that amnesia haze is potent i dunno if it was soma's or whatever but ive had it a few times from friends in london, seems very poplar there is some potent smoke knocked me the fuck out lol


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> quickest easiest way to get extracts has gotta be the hair straightners jobby shorely, i think even i could manage that lol


cha ching oh shit i no that paper stuff? whats it called?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeh but u need bud I don't think its doable with trim?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rosin tech


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh but u need bud I don't think its doable with trim?


i got ozs of that 2


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

is it baking paper i need?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh but u need bud I don't think its doable with trim?


it can be done with trim i was reading about it the other day, they had the trim wrapped in something so it didnt spill out the sides, ill try find the thread.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeh man search for it on YouTube there's loads of how too's mat won't tek u 5 mins


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> quickest easiest way to get extracts has gotta be the hair straightners jobby shorely, i think even i could manage that lol
> 
> and that amnesia haze is potent i dunno if it was soma's or whatever but ive had it a few times from friends in london, seems very poplar there is some potent smoke knocked me the fuck out lol


amnesia is the standard import down this way/london now, its everywhere


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> amnesia is the standard import down this way/london now, its everywhere


and you are already bored shitless by it lol


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

yeah i just need to know that paper they use to fold over the bud lads i got all rest of stuff


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sound man some of it looks real nice dont it like 73 micron full melt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Grease proof paper or baking paper


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> amnesia is the standard import down this way/london now, its everywhere


yeah thats what me pal said, he wasnt too keen on it and said it can be very hit n miss some bits alot better than others, but the bit he got me was quality no complaints at all, as i say i found it real strong, sent me to sleep.


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Grease proof paper or baking paper


cheers mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> and you are already bored shitless by it lol


its import, its shit, anyone would get bored of it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

If its brown haze its import if its nice n green its UK grown that's what I think anyway the import has this funny smell to it too still Mongols ya but don't taste how it should


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats what me pal said, he wasnt too keen on it and said it can be very hit n miss some bits alot better than others, but the bit he got me was quality no complaints at all, as i say i found it real strong, sent me to sleep.


yeah strength is normally ok but taste n smell are lacking or rough


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If its brown haze its import if its nice n green its UK grown that's what I think anyway the import has this funny smell to it too still Mongols ya but don't taste how it should


lol i used to think that til i met the lads that get it off the boats, green n brown both come in from abroad


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah strength is normally ok but taste n smell are lacking or rough


i wouldnt say it was the best ive tasted but far from rough, i only got a few scores of it and it was some time ago now but i enjoyed it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it can be done with trim i was reading about it the other day, they had the trim wrapped in something so it didnt spill out the sides, ill try find the thread.


found it lol thats it you make a t-bag lol n you can rosin trim then.

https://instagram.com/p/3wdH6zoq6x/?taken-by=foundation_extracts

https://instagram.com/foundation_extracts/


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

all the amo haze i get is import from dam always been A+ grade


----------



## makka (Jun 21, 2015)

them links not working m8

edit my bad was ma net went down lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

makka said:


> them links not working m8
> 
> edit my bad was ma net went down lol


i see it in this thread http://rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/ 

they where talking bout weather its a fad or the future, dabs seem to be really poplar and you can do that rosin with min equipment n real quick so i think it will stic about, plus no gas or nowt used, i no little about extracts n shit but seems the future to me, at least for small bits.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres a name for it i just carnt remember!
> 
> and ive seen you post a vid of it before, crazy lil nips diving with nowt but some plastic tubing running of a generator lol


im on roll lol found it!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Never start on the wine at midday..christ

Quick Q - should I top all my bud sites?? looking at 15-20 per plant currently.


----------



## dai193 (Jun 21, 2015)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..





alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


ive got two lemon kush/indica dominant in the garden and im in south wales weathers up and down they have been out nearly a month grown new branches and their 14"


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Whats the definition of a Welsh leisure centre??

2 sheep tied to a pole lmao


----------



## dai193 (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Whats the definition of a Welsh leisure centre??
> 
> 2 sheep tied to a pole lmao


lol so funny thats the only joke u can come up with ha ha funny boy


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

An Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman walk into a pub.

We didn't invite the Welshman because he's a cunt.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Did you hear the price of lamb in Wales has just gone up?

It's now £4.95 per hour.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3444790 One of my fathers days gifts from my kids, even they know I'm the Hulk lol,


Shame you've the legs of a sissy


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

what you doing still up lax, you not had ya mandatory 2strips today lol

@Merlot you seen that pacific? the kinda follow on to band of brothers? finished that today, would have to agree its one of the best shows ive seen.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes mate. Good series, but not quite got the edge that band of brothers had though.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Peaky blinders is a good watch. I'm about to watch the last episode now. Not sure if they are doing a series 2 though??? Thanks to whoever mentioned it a week or so back.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Peaky blinders is a good watch. I'm about to watch the last episode now. Not sure if they are doing a series 2 though??? Thanks to whoever mentioned it a week or so back.


season 2 is long done mate, i seen both seasons of peaky blinders cracking watch.

i wasnt a huge fan of the shield but still worth a go, the wire is a good show old but good if you aint seen it, broadwalk empire also is very good, then the obvious ones like breakingbad,weeds,sopranos,game of thrones,hannibal a few i can remember.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well my veggars have been on liquid growmore for the past week if not a bit longer and alls good man they loving it....I've had my bloomers on westlands tomato feed for the past week too its high in K and I'm out of pk so its a good substitute with sulphur of potash as well just need to cough up for some topmax I'm nearly out but fuckin skint man

Sorry grow talk over lool


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice!! will get that on the download.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone wanna by some valium.lol straight from pulp fiction


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone wanna by some valium.lol straight from pulp fiction


if it aint activis id wana test that shit first lol SAMPLE!!! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well my veggars have been on liquid growmore for the past week if not a bit longer and alls good man they loving it....I've had my bloomers on westlands tomato feed for the past week too its high in K and I'm out of pk so its a good substitute with sulphur of potash as well just need to cough up for some topmax I'm nearly out but fuckin skint man
> 
> Sorry grow talk over lool


behave yaself mate have you seen the fucking time! lolol

when all these new strains getting flowered? this current run is all co's isnt it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeh man this lot is the usual suspects mate next lot will be a right mix if I think gonna be goji, yeti,glue, meanie, guava dawg, gsc, apillo13 hopefully a hog and a bag seed too oh and maybe a UK cheese x cookies too  and all the rest will be either exo or livers


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> season 2 is long done mate, i seen both seasons of peaky blinders cracking watch.
> 
> i wasnt a huge fan of the shield but still worth a go, the wire is a good show old but good if you aint seen it, broadwalk empire also is very good, then the obvious ones like breakingbad,weeds,sopranos,game of thrones,hannibal a few i can remember.


The wire is fucking ace imo it's deffo in top 5 best series for me.

Boardwalk empire bored me. It's very well done, but something is missing.

Sopranos I've watched countless times. Slow burner, but amazing. I've yet to see series 6, keep forgetting to download it. I bought series 1-5 on dvd years ago (I NEVER buy shit..so that says a lot)

Game of thrones is ace. Will get series 5 on the download when it's available. I'll prob be a proper geek n watch the whole lot in one sitting lol 

The shield is taking fucking forever to dl on my utter shit 2mb internet connection. 60gb for all 7 series..I've been downloading it for over a week and still have another week to go...my mate could do 60gb in a few hours with his fucking fancy fiber connection.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man this lot is the usual suspects mate next lot will be a right mix if I think gonna be goji, yeti,glue, meanie, guava dawg, gsc, apillo13 hopefully a hog and a bag seed too oh and maybe a UK cheese x cookies too  and all the rest will be either exo or livers


still gotta earn ghet so make some space for ya bankers, am looking forward to that next run tho rather you than me mate lol, fuck mixing up all them different nutes n handling the different strains growth n whatnot lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The wire is fucking ace imo it's deffo in top 5 best series for me.
> 
> Boardwalk empire bored me. It's very well done, but something is missing.
> 
> ...


we dont watch much tele do we lol

ok ok, how bout the knick? you seen that? quality show about a hospital in 1900 and the main doc is hooked on coke n opium.

i aint much different where im at here, max 2mb connection! my family down in outskirts of london are getting 100mb+

oh and season 5 of game of thrones been out the last week or so, its been the best season of em all but was actually the shittest book of the series.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Aye its gonna be a ride mate lool but need to select keepers so might as well.just do em all at once its gonna get messy got 5 weeks to start prepping I've got a feeling whats gonna be kept but ya never know do ya man....two Apollo stinks mate and is sticky in veg off a stalk rub lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Shame you've the legs of a sissy


Says the leather slipper bandit, 
Anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Lmfao that just made me howl mate hahaha


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> we dont watch much tele do we lol
> 
> ok ok, how bout the knick? you seen that? quality show about a hospital in 1900 and the main doc is hooked on coke n opium.
> 
> ...


I can spend weeks on end not seeing another soul, so I hit the sauce and watch/talk shit on the computer lol i'm paid well for what I do, but it aint half boring at times. Never heard of the knick, will look into it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Still got.me chuckling that has imagine pulling that one.out back in school.days haha that would of rekt.folk


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 21, 2015)

Fuckin out of weed and don't get paid till Friday, this buying shit is a ball ache, roll on 11 weeks, looks like it's gonna be a drunk week since I've plenty booze lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Still got.me chuckling that has imagine pulling that one.out back in school.days haha that would of rekt.folk


I've been saving that pic for weeks. Just waiting for a time to pull it out lmao.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 21, 2015)

At I'm hoping this sog and feeding regime is gonna up.yields a bit but we'll see man just been for a gander at em buds just starting to look proper now should story filling out soon can't fuckin wait to chop em lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 21, 2015)

Good ending to peaky blinders...

None ya's answered me question though! should I top all bud sites, or just the top?? Current growth rate is 1 foot every 2 weeks....I have to keep them around 6 foot as poly tunnel is only 2m at the highest point. I don't think i'll have enough space for all of them by the end.... They're all getting or over 3 foot high and 2 foot wide and ive another 4 months to go..


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

I think im still pissed lol shouldnt have gone to bed at 4, feel like a zombie.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

top the apex of each plant.consider thinning cuts as you bend, tie and shape to even colas into grid of sorts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2015)

bbq was immense, still felling wobbly. thank god for the blues. was so funny one lad took a cowie a and literally dissipated into a bedroom and his own private rave for 6 hours. happy as a pig in shit he was haha. for a half dozen vals to kick in before i attempt work.

i still feel twisted.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 22, 2015)

afternoon peops 
hows everyone ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Jesus lads I've one val a day at 12 n I'm fucking perfect,ooze confidence n feel fantastic... Now just to stick with the one a day lol but fuck me they help alot.



How did that work out for u Don? If you've ever a chance @ crescent get em you'll be knocked out


----------



## Skuzzy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey UK thread mentals!

Just stopping by to say 'Hi' as my 1st grow is now ready for harvest. 

Thanks for the advice/abuse from you fuckers that saved my grow from total disaster (only a minor disaster in the end).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2015)

I've done most of them and I'm pretty spaced still great bbq though!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Alright lads I've got a large letter to send to Ireland can I just send it thru post box with a shitload of stamps on or do u haveto go in post office to send to Ireland?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Best off sending it to the post office to be safe mate.looks dodgy with all em stamps


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Aye its nothing dodge mate but Yeh going in would most probs be best...its just I got a book of 1st class stamps lol I'm a tight cunt ain't I lool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Lmao, save the stamps for Xmas cards dude lol lazy cunt


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

everyone good?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah its not about been lazy mate I'm fuckin skint lol I'll be alright next week well should be anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Well pop in with the Stamps n package, say ur not 100% on how many to use so can they weight it up for u so u kno exactly what stamps to use


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah its not about been lazy mate I'm fuckin skint lol I'll be alright next week well should be anyway


tried charging me 12 quid last weeek to send a parcel on a friday i waited till monday it was only 3quid somat lol cheeky bastards


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Skuzzy said:


> Hey UK thread mentals!
> 
> Just stopping by to say 'Hi' as my 1st grow is now ready for harvest.
> 
> Thanks for the advice/abuse from you fuckers that saved my grow from total disaster (only a minor disaster in the end).


pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Afternoon people, how are we all? 

Over the next month or 2 im gonna be setting up another 600W grow so if anyones getting rid of/got any spare equipment give me a shout if ya can

looking for
600w hps
cool hood
4x4 roofcube tent
fans 6"n 5"


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah its not about been lazy mate I'm fuckin skint lol I'll be alright next week well should be anyway


yes mate where thats going Northan ireland its just normal UK post its on the other side that they try charge ya a arm n leg thinking they posh cause they in the fucking euro...lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/586079/Breaking-Bad-2-million-cannabis-farm-NHS-clinic

breaking bad grow? what cause some old dear said "It's like something out of Breaking Bad'' lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cheers Rambo I'll whack a few big stamps on it then nay bother.....just seen that on the front page if the sun....like something from breaking bad I just shook me head...they think its some deadly operation that could go kaboom and blow the fuckin world up or something....looked like a real nice op too


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Good ending to peaky blinders...
> 
> None ya's answered me question though! should I top all bud sites, or just the top?? Current growth rate is 1 foot every 2 weeks....I have to keep them around 6 foot as poly tunnel is only 2m at the highest point. I don't think i'll have enough space for all of them by the end.... They're all getting or over 3 foot high and 2 foot wide and ive another 4 months to go..


Top the shit out of it. Cannabis is "apically dominant"Look it up 
If they're over 4 ft high when you flower them they will easy hit the roof of the poly tunnel. That will cause it's own problems. Leaves against the plastic will have reduced air flow and get mold easier


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stable block should be up and running now

Too much time spent watchin box sets


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/bills/lbill/2015-2016/0002/amend/ml002-I.htm


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

Afternoon cunts !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers Rambo I'll whack a few big stamps on it then nay bother.....just seen that on the front page if the sun....like something from breaking bad I just shook me head...they think its some deadly operation that could go kaboom and blow the fuckin world up or something....looked like a real nice op too


the weird thing with that one tho is it reads like the some1 grassed it up to the newspaper first? theres a pic of a reporter standing in the middle of the growroom and it says in the article that they told the feds? strange.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

A guy from not too far from me was busted with a full house kitted out for growing and had over 120 plants when he got busted, police estimated he had earned over 250,000 quid from his op before he was caught. But they only managed to reclaim 35,000 thru the proceeds of crime act they use. It's been all over the local news all day today.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cannabis grower Manny Naveed to lose £38,000 crime cash
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-33225558


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2015)

The harder i work 

The luckier i get


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> The harder i work
> 
> The luckier i get


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2015)

I think the hulks been on the ripen 2nite lads


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/586079/Breaking-Bad-2-million-cannabis-farm-NHS-clinic
> 
> breaking bad grow? what cause some old dear said "It's like something out of Breaking Bad'' lol


When me n mym issus started dating I used to drive past that 8-9 times a week to go see her lol, that whole part of Harlow is smack/methhead central, like hundreds of em on each estate, like watching land of the living dead most days


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> I think the hulks been on the ripen 2nite lads


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ...like hundreds of em on each estate, like watching land of the living dead most days











newuserlol said:


> the weird thing ...strange.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> When me n mym issus started dating I used to drive past that 8-9 times a week to go see her lol, that whole part of Harlow is smack/methhead central, like hundreds of em on each estate, like watching land of the living dead most days


fucking shithole aint it, most the town is much the same lol i lived there for a number of years in a area called the sumners? was a while ago now.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 22, 2015)

yo guys almost part 2 of chopping took me 6 hours on 2 plants last night 4 hours on that fucking ice dream only 3 more ssh to do lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

U deleting posts now Rambo ? What was wrong with ur post about Abe changing ur post and making it his sig,

I'm thinking its coz he's got his queer on for u mate, I'd be watching ur your back entrance around that one if I was you lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> U deleting posts now Rambo ? What was wrong with ur post about Abe changing ur post and making it his sig,
> 
> I'm thinking its coz he's got his queer on for u mate, I'd be watching ur your back entrance around that one if I was you lol


it wasnt in his sig i noticed that after i posted, n see it was in the post and was just a poor attempt at being funny lol

plus i like abe hes done no harm that i no of here? and i do not beleive he is medicropper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2015)

so me folks just turned up with a box of various swally they dint want ne more.

its fuxkin on


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stealth mode


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i do not believe he is medicropper.


thank you, as I am not!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it wasnt in his sig i noticed that after i posted, n see it was in the post and was just a poor attempt at being funny lol
> 
> plus i like abe hes done no harm that i no of here? and i do not beleive he is medicropper.


I know Abe is all right. I'm just playing mate. Too many beers already here lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so me folks just turned up with a box of various swally they dint want ne more.
> View attachment 3445684
> its fuxkin on


Nice mate, wish I had ppl dropping round unwanted booze, I'd save a fucking fortune


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I know Abe is all right. I'm just playing mate. Too many beers already here lol.


ive cracked tonight n on the vods meself lol

no smoke tonight hulk?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Stealth mode


 



newuserlol said:


> ive cracked tonight n on the vods meself lol
> 
> no smoke tonight hulk?


ive a little bit of that mango bud left mate. I've been taking it slow with it since I'm having to buy, I should have a nice lil summit arriving with the fairy in a cpl days thank fuck, it will be a lot better than this I'm smoking that's for sure.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright lads I've got a large letter to send to Ireland can I just send it thru post box with a shitload of stamps on or do u haveto go in post office to send to Ireland?


post office mate just incase u not covered correct postage best to be safe


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

quite liked this bit....

*50*
Insert the following new Clause—

“Control of cannabis

(1) Within six months of the passing of this Act, the Secretary of State shall 

make regulations to amend the Misuse of Drugs Regulations 2001—

(a) to omit from Schedule 1 to the regulations the substances listed in 
subsection (2); and

(b) to add those substances to Schedule 2 to the regulations.

(2) 
The substances referred to in subsection (1) are—

(a) cannabis; and

(b) cannabis resin.”


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Afternoon people, how are we all?
> 
> Over the next month or 2 im gonna be setting up another 600W grow so if anyones getting rid of/got any spare equipment give me a shout if ya can
> 
> ...


let me know when u need it mate i got a shit load of stuff got to get rid ov its taking over my house and my grow house 600 watt ballasts & extractors but il have to have a dig and see whats gotta go 4 inch 5 inch rvk's and 6 inch rvk's 2 5 inch filters about 35 ballasts all together loads of spare bulbs too still working but been run for 15-30 weeks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> let me know when u need it mate i got a shit load of stuff got to get rid ov its taking over my house and my grow house 600 watt ballasts & extractors but il have to have a dig and see whats gotta go 4 inch 5 inch rvk's and 6 inch rvk's 2 5 inch filters about 35 ballasts all together loads of spare bulbs too still working but been run for 15-30 weeks


cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> cheers mate much appreciated


no probs at all matey


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so me folks just turned up with a box of various swally they dint want ne more.
> View attachment 3445684
> its fuxkin on


get in there


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

hows u doing thc? aint seen ya about much recently mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

ne1 been marbella recently? 

me sister spent a few yrs travelling around Europe in her youth n brought back a Spaniard lol ended up having n baby with him n it didnt exactly work out so to speak, me lil niece is 5 now and shes kept in touch n all that and wonts to go there this yr so she can let her see her dad n the spanish side of the family.

i dont wana let her go alone so off we go in october, it aint all fucking towie extra's over there is it? 

thats about all i no of the place? want to support me sis but not totally looking forward to it lol

on a plus note the spainiard is a dealer, coke n hash are cheap so im shore ill make the best of it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Day 36 starting to stack now


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

looking real nice ghet, how many plant in total in there under what lights? think your gonna get a nice yield from that mate, nicely done.


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2015)

looks a bit humid in there to me trichomes are too far apart lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Soumd geez 16 mate under 1k haha your right G it is a little humid iI'm calming the feeding down a bit now as they Aint drinking as much


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2015)

dying to see what these 1k lights can do budwise, i'm expecting calyx the size or corn kernels man!

starting to stink in there is it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yano my buds just look different to normal some really fat calyxs on em stacking on on another...Yeh it hums mate smells picked up in the last week or so


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2015)

good plan to let em go taller in veg that kw can still stack em on man nice grow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeh man just tried to get as much out of the tent as I can these 1k bulbs are pretty serious


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Check these fuckers out....beasts


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

Fucking roasting here


newuserlol said:


> ne1 been marbella recently?
> 
> me sister spent a few yrs travelling around Europe in her youth n brought back a Spaniard lol ended up having n baby with him n it didnt exactly work out so to speak, me lil niece is 5 now and shes kept in touch n all that and wonts to go there this yr so she can let her see her dad n the spanish side of the family.
> 
> ...


It's a shithole. The whole costa del sole is a shithole. Full fucking expats who wont mingle. You can soit the brits a mile off, loud, obnoxious and all weaing fucking football shirts n flipfliops.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Fucking roasting here
> 
> 
> It's a shithole.




just aslong as every fucker aint thinking they are towie extra lol carnt say im looking forward to it that much but gotta support the family carnt have me sister going alone n its booked now so aint got much choice lol 60-70euro a g of highgrade sniff, n banging hash il manage it lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, hence the drunken edit lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2015)

top brass establishments too for when you "go for a walk, to get the papers" you'll come back 3 days later skint but with a nice grin.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

It's dire mate. All the blokes are fat, shaved heads, football shirt n cargo shorts n flipflops sitting outside the bars at 10 already half pissed. Lavished in argos gold. kids running around scream like cunts, parents calling them little cunts and telling them to stfu etc etc proper classless pikeys.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> top brass establishments too for when you "go for a walk, to get the papers" you'll come back 3 days later skint but with a nice grin.


once you gone thai the rest can walk on bye lol them brass's in thailand are a next level G ive always been disapointed with owt else lol

i wont be indulging mate apart from the drugs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


> It's dire mate. All the blokes are fat, shaved heads, football shirt n cargo shorts n flipflops sitting outside the bars at 10 already half pissed. Lavished in argos gold. kids running around scream like cunts, parents calling them little cunts and telling them to stfu etc etc proper classless pikeys.


i should fit in well then merlot lmao i am fat i have a shaved head (going bald n it looks better than a combover lol) not into me footie shirts or flipflops tho, will nike air max fit in well enough? lol dont like gold or swearing at kids tho so it could be touch n go lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i should fit in well then merlot lmao i am fat i have a shaved head (going bald n it looks better than a combover lol) not into me footie shirts or flipflops tho, will nike air max fit in well enough? lol dont like gold or swearing at kids tho so it could be touch n go lmao


Shaved to hide the ginger never mind the comb over lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2015)

you'll fit right in lad. hmm thailand eh? i love it like but they all the same to me lol, can't be a good soapy one though i agree, thats the best bit


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

IM NOT FUCKING GINGER!!!! lol im just bald!!!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

It's like going to a rundown council estate but with sunshine and a sea breeze


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> IM NOT FUCKING GINGER!!!! lol im just bald!!!


Ok ok you WERE Ginger. Now your bald !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

you cunts been winding me up about being ginger for near on 6yrs now! ive had e fucking nuff lmao

im a mousey brown lmao when i had hair that was.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lmao funny stuff

Mousey brain? Hahaha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 22, 2015)

I just know your on the vods and I know your a ginge. So thought I'd see if I could get the old Rambo outta you lmao !!


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2015)

strawbs blond to auburn, it's all ginger lad, nothing wrong with that though, there SOME alright gingers out there like.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


> It's like going to a rundown council estate but with sunshine and a sea breeze


i grew up in rundown council estates.........lol

traveled a fair bit tho SA,Oz,Caribean,Canada most of europe alot of the toursit ville of the canarys but what it they say you can take the person out the council estates but give him a few vods lol or sumfing like that lol




Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao funny stuff
> 
> Mousey brain? Hahaha


ok ok the grammer police are in the house lol its edited!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

That's why he shaves it off he weighs it in at the scrappers as bright wire copper


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I grew up in some proper dives too. Spent a few years in a shelter for the homeless etc hence I can take the piss lol if some posh twat takes the piss, well they getting a hiding lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

And now your swarvin it up in the south a france red wine and baguettes


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah I grew up in some proper dives too. Spent a few years in a shelter for the homeless etc hence I can take the piss lol if some posh twat takes the piss, well they getting a hiding lol


sounds like my estate lol


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And now your swarvin it up in the south a france red wine and baguettes


ano yeah who did he grass??? lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

makka said:


> sounds like my estate lol


the only difference is makka your still there mate lol isnt all the north a run down council estate??? lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

makka said:


> ano yeah who did he grass??? lmao


lmfao.....


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the only difference is makka your still there mate lol isnt all the north a run down council estate??? lol


ano yeah i best get to snitching lol start living it up n all of the north a shithole lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

makka said:


> ano yeah i best get to snitching lol start living it up n all of the north a shithole lol


this time next year minus a few friends doing a 10 stretch you could be too mate lmao


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this time next year minus a few friends doing a 10 stretch you could be too mate lmao


fuck that lmao snitches get stitches n all that bollocks lol i like my face haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lool


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck that lmao snitches get stitches n all that bollocks lol i like my face haha


too true.....

come-on merlot who pays ya to watch tv shows n grow in a polytunnel whilst enjoying the sun n drinking ya own bodyweight in wine???

i have wondered meself mate?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

I aint no snitch ya cunts lol i just got lucky. I actually landed this job whilst I was traveling around france as an unpaid volunteer. I worked for my board n food etc. I kinda did a number on the job center/housing benefit to raise the cash....but shhh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Nothing fuzzy like dropping a strip of vals...hydro I'll give u a tenner to pick up my tack for me n I'll throw in a happy meal


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2015)

u raised the money to live in 2 acres of france from .......job centre/hb......sounds like u been signing on in Monte Carlo ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Hate th es French even after 14 vals


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

zed it aint my place lol. I've stated that numerous times. 

I look after the place and get paid for it. The bosslady is a vice president for an oil company. She's away for 2-3 months at a time.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u raised the money to live in 2 acres of france from .......job centre/hb......sounds like u been signing on in Monte Carlo ffs


fuck i need to move to monte carlo what with me bald head n unclassy ways they should give me more lol either that or get a rich missus lol

hayho at least the mystery is unravelled, i can sleep easy now at least lol

night all.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

lived in the ghetto in detroit south of 8 mile, tweaker broke in once and dad jumped through second story window onto a porch and waited for the mailman. mom divorced him and we soon became posh cunts. i take the piss, i take the shit


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

oh boys, you're getting all riled up over nothing lol

No offense was meant.


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


> oh boys, you're getting all riled up over nothing lol
> 
> No offense was meant.


just yanking y a leg lol haha


----------



## Merlot (Jun 22, 2015)

I should get to bed, but 'ive an urge to watch someone take a beating. Maybe some UFC on youtube is in order. I enjoyed watching kimbo slice take a beating recently. Tough cunt in a street fight, but outclassed at pro level (most of his ufc fights were set ups...)


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 22, 2015)

Just in from work ffs, doin night shift this week fitting out a shop while there closed....well I say night shift, only working from about 5 till 12.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Riddle me this, riddle me that 

You put a butchered mother into flower and its a bit pale

Let pot dry out and feed with full strength veg and bloom and cannazyme

One love


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2015)

Fucking wankered last night... Glad u got a good lol from the slipper bandit in action rambo loool was tempted not to send it with my face in there but I suppose ur rambo so ill let u off haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2015)

Am I the only one that gets emotional watching dexter


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

odd thing, that actor michael hall actually laid cable w the real debora, who played sis; they were married for about a year irl.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> which episode got ya lax, it's been a few years since it's been on so i may not remember..


Start of season two when he's at war with his identity... Really qell written.



Loooove serial killers for one of my early ten-day my mom got me the encyclopedia of serial killers...seriousread


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

thanks mom haha! that show is television adrenochrome.

dex manages to get turn-over on hot women somehow thru the seasons.
recall for a few episodes he had one that was even too crazy for him. think she was a pyro. Lila was on a few of the earlier seasons shows, she looked-like cat eyed 'sister'


----------



## Merlot (Jun 23, 2015)

It gets a little samey after a few seasons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> thanks mom haha! that show is television adrenochrome.
> 
> dex manages to get turn-over on hot women somehow thru the seasons.
> recall for a few episodes he had one that was even too crazy for him. think she was a pyro. Lila was on a few of the earlier seasons shows, she looked-like cat eyed 'sister'
> View attachment 3446106


Those are the episodes I'm on the pyro chick lol love my a crazy woman


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking wankered last night... Glad u got a good lol from the slipper bandit in action rambo loool was tempted not to send it with my face in there but I suppose ur rambo so ill let u off haha


i was cracking up mate, was a funny as fuck.

they gave that sean gannon a fight in ufc aswel, sean gannon beat up kimbo in a gym yrs ago, gannon got beat 1st round in a pro fight aswel lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2015)

lol at u in monte carlo on benefits ffs.....so Merlot youre a house bitch why didn't ya say man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Kimbo slice has just had a fight against ken shamrock in ufc that shamrock gotta be nearly 50 man and still going strong he still got knocked out tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Kimbo slice has just had a fight against ken shamrock in ufc that shamrock gotta be nearly 50 man and still going strong he still got knocked out tho


didnt no that, whats he playing at lol will have to have a gander.

well that was a load of shite, did look pretty fake agreed, whats bellator mma aswel? is that part of ufc nowdays or a different lot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2015)

so I've just blown up my thermos flask making bho the ghetto way. Near shit meself. Glass smashed but most stayed in the bottle thank fuck.

Top blew off, weed n glass shards everywhere. Greenhouse stinking and I'm away to dump/buy a new thermos and fight the poundland bitches...

smooth as fook.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 23, 2015)

morning all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeh I was round me mates and he stuck it on I thought they were both long.gone like that shamrock still looks good for his age tho don't he imagine someone saying they're gonna get grandad and come back with that cunt haha...Cain Velázquez got done as well lost his title I only watch it when I go round his he's got em all fhckin obsessed with it ....he went training one and got his arm pulled out by a 16 Yr old girl.....Yeh better stick to watching it mate lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I was round me mates and he stuck it on I thought they were both long.gone like that shamrock still looks good for his age tho don't he imagine someone saying they're gonna get grandad and come back with that cunt haha...Cain Velázquez got done as well lost his title I only watch it when I go round his he's got em all fhckin obsessed with it ....he went training one and got his arm pulled out by a 16 Yr old girl.....Yeh better stick to watching it mate lmao


lol at ya pal getting turned over by girl, i like to watch that rondey rhoussy when she fights id let her grip me up all day long lol

i see that cain lost the belt, the heavyweight division go's like that a bit, spose its the power that they have on the right day most can knock out each other cause didnt the winner get knocked out 1st round by do santos a few year ago?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm gonna hire one of those "squash for dosh" birds , got the urge to be sat on in a paddling pool full of trifle , sherry of course !


----------



## Son of a collier (Jun 23, 2015)

i want to grow weed up trees...... maybe


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2015)

Son of a collier said:


> i want to grow weed up trees...... maybe


maybe after uve finished that joint hey?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Must got side tracked there for a min just had 3 new cuts turn up 2 different cookie phenos and a new haze  and some alien dog bud and Yeh the shit smells like Turkish delight but weedy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/586205/VIDEO-gang-drugs-smuggle-cannabis-La-Linea-Spain-Gibraltar-daylight-beach-tourists


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Must got side tracked there for a min just had 3 new cuts turn up 2 different cookie phenos and a new haze  and some alien dog bud and Yeh the shit smells like Turkish delight but weedy


fuck me then i need to hurry up n get a veg area tso the Fairy can bring me some lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2015)

so close to moving into my new grow errm i mean house. then I'mm sure you what's up! hahah big swede don cant go through doors hahah.

got a selection of 2010 dogs to pop and some new clone only to BB crosses about to get a taste of from a pal. 



what happened to Zeddd's quester for the P45???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Lool I'm just waiting for a few to root for another lad then I'll be taking a load of meanie cuts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2015)

budolski's doing a load of qq x livers .& psycko killer x livers as well as fireballs x smelly cherry. if there aint gold in them I'll eat a sack of coco.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Think I've seen em in the club600? He got some nice lookers man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Its all about the quest for dank ain't it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2015)

that's the name of the game man. the fireballs x smelly cherry will be a corker and he reckons the QQ x L looks mint too. prooifs in the pud though which is in a few days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Aye sounds nice man I can't wait to get these next lot on the go now gonna be a right fruit basket of flavours on the go and now I got these 2 new cookie phenos one if em goes black late flower so that should be interesting


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2015)

what a fucking harvest that was glad its done tho tho lol 2 hours a plant x4 and and about 3 hours on one ice dream finished the shit bits at bottom today i wont be doing 5 plants in the tent again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

You'll get quicker mate lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Some UK cooks it has got a sort of a doughy smell and a hashy smell too defffo different and loud too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2015)

yeh i hope so lol heres a pic i took last night of one of the buds i know it will lose most of the weight but looks good for now i could get it to zoom in right for the sparky affect


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks nice man whats the smell on em like?and its all about getting in for that sparkle shot lool


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 23, 2015)

Me n my mate ordered these today....







ExoticGenetix Chocolate covered strawberries

*(Fire Alien Black x Starfighter F2)*

Mother: Fire Alien Black
Father: Starfighter F2
Family: 60/40 Indica Dom
Sex: Reg
Growing Conditions: Multi Topped Robust bush
Height: Medium-Tall
Indoor Flowering Time: 50-56 Days
Yield: Medium- Heavy Producer

"
Now I know most everyone has encountered a strain that was suppose to smell and taste like strawberry, only to be kinda like ehhhh…maybe a little bit lol. Don’t worry, the wait is officially over! Strawberries to the max!!! This crazy lady packs on very colorful aromatic buds that reak and emulate an artificial strawberry to a T. If that isn’t enough… how about adding a little chocolate on top Truth be told… that’s exactly how it smells and tastes. Simply put….its a party in your mouth! Expect exceptional yields, and an assortment of strawberry smells while growing her. Most phenos range from medium -tall but nothing too outrageous or uncontrollable. Colors and aromas come early from underneath the colas on out. Be ready to give the ax at 8 weeks as there’s no waiting around for this one. She wont disappoint the most veteran of growers with her unique taste and palette, a fruity pot lovers delight!"



Got that, DPQ vegging currently and the Blue Kush x Blue Pit seeds poked their heads above the soil today, next up I need to order some Blue hash for myself ( Blueberry x California hash plant) and get a veg area sorted lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Aye it sounds nice that like..heard nothing but good stuff about exotix


----------



## Son of a collier (Jun 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> maybe after uve finished that joint hey?


yes was gonna make up some hanging baskets and wang em up trees .. i 'm down to smoking my BHO ....other than some cheese (yawn) i just acquired..i've been toying with the idea of running some auto's but it's out of my comfort zone..got some strange clones i took (2 rooted from around 30) of ww x bb took them when i damaged a plant during bloom, they're super bushy which is odd coz the mother wasn't ?"$%


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 23, 2015)

Lmao , fuck watering hanging baskets in trees !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looks nice man whats the smell on em like?and its all about getting in for that sparkle shot lool


 yeh man smell is lovely and fruity its stunk my house out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Seen it done on the internet the geeza had grafted it into the tree about 20ft up it was growing out a branch like mistletoe


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2015)

Actually think it was on that feed the birds


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just been and picked up 2 gram of nice stinky cheese to do me tonight. About to roll a fat one now, Hopefully my fairy lands tomorrow and I don't need to buy more then,


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 23, 2015)

Merlot said:


> An Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman walk into a pub.
> 
> We didn't invite the Welshman because he's a cunt.


You know me so well lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

I see high times covered the hair straightener oil extraction technique. 
http://www.hightimes.com/read/cheap-easy-and-non-explosive-way-make-dabs-home


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2015)

mates just giz a q of livers n psycho each. Baked to bits here, volcanos about to get broke out.

got a tray of bho to scrape up for a mate too when I get back.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mates just giz a q of livers n psycho each. Baked to bits here, volcanos about to get broke out.
> 
> got a tray of bho to scrape up for a mate too when I get back.


It's a hard life u live eh Don lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

Had to take my 1 year old Rottweiler to the vet today cause she has a lump growing on top of her head for about 5 weeks and it's now about half the size of a golf ball, So the vet takes a sample of it with a needle and returns a verdict of it being a sort of tough skin and a pus filled spot. 7 days antibiotics and it will clear up,
So point of the story is it fucking cost me £40 to find out my dog is just a spotty bitch lol and a further £15 for the antibiotics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2015)

that it is. Me n the pal don't ever really swap cash haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

Fuck me it's dead in here tonight. Think I'll sit and start watching season 1 of The Wire. Heard good things about that show but I've never seen an episode yet


----------



## ovo (Jun 23, 2015)

gritty street crime show set in baltimore, if you don't have a burner you'll wish u had one after. hero cop is one of you lads- dropped the accent for series.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

quality show hulk, bit old tho mate and it looks it but really well acted,written etc shows you both side of the drugs game in baltimore the dealers n the feds.

sons of anarchy or peaky blinders are a easier watch tho, can take abit of getting into the wire.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 23, 2015)

The wire sits in my top 3 and I'm not easily impressed...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

is a very good watch no doubt, but it looks old now n i personally found it not the easiest to get into.

this pacific is gash merlot compared to band of brothers.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah it lacked in depth quite a lot. In band of brothers you liked the characters, where as the pacific it was just a half decent watch if you're bored.

They filmed the wire in 4:3 aspect ratio for a reason. You can get it on dvd/bluray in 21:9 (widescreen).


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

I've watched all of sons of anarchy mate, I'll have a look into that peaky blinders tho.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

last ep was 2008 lol its old 

i rate the show, but like the sopranos i just didnt take to it at first took me neway a while to get into it, then i watched the lot quick time got abit bored around season 4 i think it was mind.

whats ya top 3 then mate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah it lacked in depth quite a lot. In band of brothers you liked the characters, where as the pacific it was just a half decent watch if you're bored.
> 
> They filmed the wire in 4:3 aspect ratio for a reason. You can get it on dvd/bluray in 21:9 (widescreen).


I'm watching it in wide screen on my sky box. Just downloaded it from sky boxsets,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

My top 5 are

Breaking bad
Walking dead
Sons of anarchy
Weeds
Game of thrones


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My top 5 are
> 
> Breaking bad
> Walking dead
> ...


im feeling that mate, id prob drop weeds for the wire tho.

weeds was a nice easy watch just got abit silly in later seasons, that knick is a good watch only 1 season out, n if you aint seen that band of brother its seriously worth a watch aint quite a proper series tho so couldnt be put into a top 5

you seen all the sopranos?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

I find it difficult to follow series, but I have read all of the books written by George Pelecanos and could read them all again. Great writer. I heard about The Wire, thought it would be cool, then crashed out watching the first episode...I was fucked to be fair so I'd give it another go.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im feeling that mate, id prob drop weeds for the wire tho.
> 
> weeds was a nice easy watch just got abit silly in later seasons, that knick is a good watch only 1 season out, n if you aint seen that band of brother its seriously worth a watch aint quite a proper series tho so couldnt be put into a top 5
> 
> you seen all the sopranos?


Yeah I agree weeds did go a bit shit towards the end,
I've watched all the sopranos mate. But never seen band of brothers. I'll need to see what that's all about.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah I agree weeds did go a bit shit towards the end,
> I've watched all the sopranos mate. But never seen band of brothers. I'll need to see what that's all about.


have a watch hulk id never seen it either, its like a 10hr best war movie you ever seen lol

they proper cheaped out with that ending of weeds! and the same with boadwalk empire.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 23, 2015)

1. band of brothers
2. the wire
3. sopranos 

Band of brothers is technically only a mini series, but oh well.

4 game of thrones
5 ???

I've not seen breaking bad. I downloaded it, but episodes were shit quality. Weeds Ive seen on the telly a few times years back. I liked the walking dead, but after one watch through I was done with it.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

not seen breaking bad!?!

its even in the guinness book of records as the best ever tv show lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 23, 2015)

Well I didnt know that!! Nah I will get it at some point, fuck I might even pay for it lol

I'll eventually get them all on bluray once i've set me tv room setup and got a bigger telly.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

learn something new each day n all that jazz

yeah it really is lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

spose i better watch the rest of this pacific, might even go wild n chuck in a couple of eps of bates motel lol

night all.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> not seen breaking bad!?!
> 
> its even in the guinness book of records as the best ever tv show lol


I haven't seen it either....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I haven't seen it either....


you can be excused i spose tho D you running multiple businesses, just had a baby n smoke like a reincarnated marley, you can have a pass lol

although i think ya rather i had a old time pop at ya lol but sorry this is the new rambo i been good for yrs now lol

still well worth a watch tho mate.

laterz


----------



## Son of a collier (Jun 23, 2015)

3eyes said:


> You know me so well lol


pmsl ...superb


----------



## Son of a collier (Jun 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lmao , fuck watering hanging baskets in trees !


i need to do something ....tree or no lol... i've got a surplus of girls..30 to be straight all in preflower 5/6 veg week and my 2mtr tent has 7 OG Kush in 3rd week bloom normally no trees required but i've been waiting to move house for 6 months only to learn today that i got 14 days to move into the house next door, the kush are already as wide as dustbin lids if i move them they sway around like a piss head in a taxi office..


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I haven't seen it either....


I've only started watching it recently slow start but picks up in season 2


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 23, 2015)

This is supposed to be legit exodus cheese. I got it from a well respected breeder in my area. It grows extremely viny with tons of branching, support is a must. She finishes in 65 days and foxtails starting in week 7. The streach is a lil less then double. She smells insanely pungent with a hint of fruitiness ( blueberry). She smell different when you rub some sugar leaf then when you just put your nose to it. . What do you think dose she look legit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> This is supposed to be legit exodus cheese. I got it from a well respected breeder in my area. It grows extremely viny with tons of branching, support is a must. She finishes in 65 days and foxtails starting in week 7. The streach is a lil less then double. She smells insanely pungent with a hint of fruitiness ( blueberry). She smell different when you rub some sugar leaf then when you just put your nose to it. . What do you think dose she look legit


Looks more like the Livers/blues to me tbh,especially where you mention the blue smell to it, some of the other lads in here would be able to tell you one way r the other as they have run the livers


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mornin lads hows things ... newuser or lax how long does it usually take for use to get stuff of peace and pot ???


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads hows things ... newuser or lax how long does it usually take for use to get stuff of peace and pot ???


as quick as 48hr ive had if from them mate only the once mind has it been that quick, never no more than 4-5days tho, usually 3-4 working days.

i ordered 5g yday from em, just had a look n its been shipped now, ill expect it monday, but will be keeping a eye on the sat post just incase lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning all, all starting to rise from ya wanking chariots are we?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> as quick as 48hr ive had if from them mate only the once mind has it been that quick, never no more than 4-5days tho, usually 3-4 working days.
> 
> i ordered 5g yday from em, just had a look n its been shipped now, ill expect it monday, but will be keeping a eye on the sat post just incase lol


Pm man


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

tornado touchdowns, leccy went out full day. plants didnt min d.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 24, 2015)

Gutted. My fairy never arrived today, I'm gonna need to go buy more smoke after work tonight !! 
Fucking waiting on jiffys as well and even they ain't turned up, post round my way is shocking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

dependin on the Irish fairies you may get get lucky the morra man. They do sat post?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

why does posting pics from my blower never work. Always says must sign in and then wont let me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads hows things ... newuser or lax how long does it usually take for use to get stuff of peace and pot ???


Bout 4 days he's insanely fast n his stealths top notch no way it's getting caught


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dependin on the Irish fairies you may get get lucky the morra man. They do sat post?


You'd be suprised usually 3-4 days to Ireland from u lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You'd be suprised usually 3-4 days to Ireland from u lads


That's fucked up when I can get it next day, and probly just as far away as u from some of them


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bout 4 days he's insanely fast n his stealths top notch no way it's getting caught


your post is pretty fucked tho, ive paid near on a tenner to send to you before and it still took 4-5days!

agreed tho there stealth is good, carnt see it getting nabbed but you never no, i would deffo say its been sent they have a good rep and ive ordered from them 10-12 times with no probs so far anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's fucked up when I can get it next day, and probly just as far away as u from some of them


I get ir in 3 days from the north ffs lool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> your post is pretty fucked tho, ive paid near on a tenner to send to you before and it still took 4-5days!
> 
> agreed tho there stealth is good, carnt see it getting nabbed but you never no, i would deffo say its been sent they have a good rep and ive ordered from them 10-12 times with no probs so far anyway.


Aww man that to Don won cost me like a 8e n twas very little tis fucking depression inducting carry on


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

That lad I got the mango off is now shipping from ireland to ireland aswell, but for the same stuff he's charging about 30 odd % more lol. Sour cheese he has now tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I get ir in 3 days from the north ffs lool


Be better driving up for it ffs lol, that's shocking!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That lad I got the mango off is now shipping from ireland to ireland aswell, but for the same stuff he's charging about 30 odd % more lol. Sour cheese he has now tho


Think that's selector n all em Irish scammers from a while back so be cautious he posted a drop of mine on his page once I exposed him


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Be better driving up for it ffs lol, that's shocking!


Once I start doing larger orders I've mates that look like their in uni I'll get to pick it up via train on the Irish side of the border ...if all goes to plan one lad will know who I am the rest are just ransoms that wanna make a few bob dealing with one mate (only mate I trust with my family let alonge life)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Be better driving up for it ffs lol, that's shocking!


Feel free if ur ever do we n my end gimme a pm might get some smoke off u or go for a smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Think that's selector n all em Irish scammers from a while back so be cautious he posted a drop of mine on his page once I exposed him


Won't need to be buying any soon anyway so fuck him lol, if I'm out again and can't get mine if he's still about ill use him but that's it.

I haven't been in the south hardly all year m8, never usually down as far as u either, usually if I'm south it's dublin


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Once I start doing larger orders I've mates that look like their in uni I'll get to pick it up via train on the Irish side of the border ...if all goes to plan one lad will know who I am the rest are just ransoms that wanna make a few bob dealing with one mate (only mate I trust with my family let alonge life)


In all the trips I've made up and down them roads from north to south I've never been stopped once on either side


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah no worries about it what so ever...ain't been paranoid since I started growing lol its hilarious


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Fucking loving man 14 vals for 40e lol brilliant hahaha n they're loving it can't get enough...drugs are awesome


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> In all the trips I've made up and down them roads from north to south I've never been stopped once on either side



Me neither


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Think that's selector n all em Irish scammers from a while back so be cautious he posted a drop of mine on his page once I exposed him


Thats fuckin wank that is. It's cunts like that you'd hope get caught


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Thats fuckin wank that is. It's cunts like that you'd hope get caught


Only about 3 lads have my real Addy so I fucking destroyed the cunt loool


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 24, 2015)

There was talk on here of outdoor and greenhouse growing recently. someone said it can't be done.
I managed it many times. I first tried to grow weed outdoors in mid 80's failed 2-3 times dismally but looking back it was Jamaican bagseed so was prob a long sat. Tried again in a greenhouse with some bag seed from the brown seedy stick weed that was pretty common early 90's - smelt like fish food.better but not great The real breakthrough came when I read Jorge C's book (I know he's a bit of a tool now but in the days before internet its all we had) and put in an old fan heater and some curtains and polystyrene panels in the roof. Plants perked right up. Only problem after was the leccy bill. But good weed was a rare commodity back then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

nearly killed me blowing the thermos up TWICE ffs. glass weed and butane all owa the gaff.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> There was talk on here of outdoor and greenhouse growing recently. someone said it can't be done.
> I managed it many times. I first tried to grow weed outdoors in mid 80's failed 2-3 times dismally but looking back it was Jamaican bagseed so was a long sat


managed many successful guerrilla grows in england? would love to see some pics of them mate.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hows u doing thc? aint seen ya about much recently mate?


yes mate I'm all good thanks I been busy last few weeks working and harvest and setting up n new location too gonna be going all out in new place 2 rooms not sure on how many lights but got a lot of work involved prob wont be ramming the house with lights 6 lights max each room managed to dig out from the cellar and locate the mains line so at least shits gonna be free to run  Excited Much Will be posting pics and shit keeping you all updated to have a laugh and keep things interesting


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Looks more like the Livers/blues to me tbh,especially where you mention the blue smell to it, some of the other lads in here would be able to tell you one way r the other as they have run the livers


Thanks for the reply hopefully someone else will give it a look to. Stay high peace


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Day 36 starting to stack now View attachment 3445752 View attachment 3445754 View attachment 3445755 View attachment 3445756


looking fucking nice that mate you been watering every day bro how much they been having each daily ?
i wanted to change my setup from 15 litre pots to 5 next run and put 16 under each light but i got a holiday planned in 6 weeks for a long weekend so i think im gonna have to keep my setup the same for next run so i can go away for couple days last time i left bro in law in charge he didnt do too good


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Thanks for the reply hopefully someone else will give it a look to. Stay high peace


ive grown nuffing but the exo for a few years now, and your pics dont look like exo to me what strain it is exactly aint easy to say from just a pic but i would be inclined to agree with bina that it looks and sounds more like another clone-only strain called livers.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate I'm all good thanks I been busy last few weeks working and harvest and setting up n new location too gonna be going all out in new place 2 rooms not sure on how many lights but got a lot of work involved prob wont be ramming the house with lights 6 lights max each room managed to dig out from the cellar and locate the mains line so at least shits gonna be free to run  Excited Much Will be posting pics and shit keeping you all updated to have a laugh and keep things interesting


the new op is sounding nice mate, carnt wait to see that in full flow!


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 24, 2015)

feel like a kid before xmas mate think i was dreaming about it already last night woke up with it on my mind every morning for the last week fell lucky with it couldnt believe my luck when the landlord give me the keys and even let me have the house for 100 per week because i paid him cash and give him 6 months rent up front so i got 6 months to try make as much money as i can before i need to give him any more money it all seemed too good to be true when i said i would give him 6 months rent he said thats perfect for him as he spends 8 months a year in india so he has now gone to india and expected to be there for at least 6 months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

that's the dream right there 247!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> feel like a kid before xmas mate think i was dreaming about it already last night woke up with it on my mind every morning for the last week fell lucky with it couldnt believe my luck when the landlord give me the keys and even let me have the house for 100 per week because i paid him cash and give him 6 months rent up front so i got 6 months to try make as much money as i can before i need to give him any more money it all seemed too good to be true when i said i would give him 6 months rent he said thats perfect for him as he spends 8 months a year in india so he has now gone to india and expected to be there for at least 6 months


thats fucking sweet thc, a landlord like that! every grower needs one lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive grown nuffing but the exo for a few years now, and your pics dont look like exo to me what strain it is exactly aint easy to say from just a pic but i would be inclined to agree with bina that it looks and sounds more like another clone-only strain called livers.


whats the livers like then i thoughts livers was cheese too


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> whats the livers like then i thoughts livers was cheese too


no the livers is more fruity thc not like the cheesyness of the exo n pyscho quite abit different, and the buzz is also quite different.

comes from Sheffield and 1989 it traces back to i think, the person who spread the clone threw this thread new the origanal finder of the pheno if i remember correctly? and it is i think a pheno of old northan lights seeds.

lovely weed tho whatever it is lol and has been around ages, is very poplar up north and also called blues aswel as livers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

makes lovely hash. steve liversage was the dudes name, vain cunt... calling it livers haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

10 vals,dab now an erdinger n dexter== better than sex


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 10 vals,dab now an erdinger n dexter== better than sex


wasnt it yday or the day before you was going on about just 1 a day?!? lol i take it you ment 1 box a day lol


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> managed many successful guerrilla grows in england? would love to see some pics of them mate.


Sorry chap. I was still waffling and accidentally posted halfway thru. The only way to get photos back then was to get them developed in Boots or something and there's no way I was gonna do that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Sorry chap. I was still waffling and accidentally posted halfway thru. The only way to get photos back then was to get them developed in Boots or something and there's no way I was gonna do that.


they where gurilla grows tho roo in england yeah? not in a greenhouse or a polytunnel on ya own private land? think ive only ever seen pics of one gurillagrow on here, has been a good few try it over the years from the thread and fail.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Loving the pic Don you're not thw prettiest thank fuck ur not thick


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> wasnt it yday or the day before you was going on about just 1 a day?!? lol i take it you ment 1 box a day lol


One a day in the morning 4 before bed if I'm working..no holds if I'm off wtf u take me for lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> One a day in the morning 4 before bed if I'm working..no holds if I'm off wtf u take me for lol


i just ordered some clonzepam 2mg, was gonna give them crescents a bash i see the seller n if they are being sold besides teva and activis then they gotta be good, diazepam wares off to quickly tho your always having to redose or have to take shitloads at once.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loving the pic Don you're not thw prettiest thank fuck ur not thick


fuck you, I'm gorgeous bitch. my slippers are gold leaf covered son!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i just ordered some clonzepam 2mg, was gonna give them crescents a bash i see the seller n if they are being sold besides teva and activis then they gotta be good, diazepam wares off to quickly tho your always having to redose or have to take shitloads at once.


The clomazepam honestly doesn't work on me at all which passes me off.I take what my lad gets acti,tech n sometimes crescent


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck you, I'm gorgeous bitch. my slippers are gold leaf covered son!


I'm sorry your beauty is comparable to that of the aroravoraialis over some unicorn or some shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

i just ordered some crescent, they the shiznit or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Man if we had a 100% link between England n Ireland we'd make soooo muvh money u stuffs waaaaaay cheaper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sorry your beauty is comparable to that of the aroravoraialis over some unicorn or some shit


hahahah thought you were talking about me nips then realised the vals have a grip on ya typing skillz hahah


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just ordered some crescent, they the shiznit or what?


I got a 5 boxes n they wankered me more than the activas but more sleepy not as blissful ad the acti or tevs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Man if we had a 100% link between England n Ireland we'd make soooo muvh money u stuffs waaaaaay cheaper


I was just talking to a lad wanting shot of a boat, wants a bit work mind. and I don;t fancy getting shot at by hms valium interceptor tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah thought you were talking about me nips then realised the vals have a grip on ya typing skillz hahah


As long as it's not a grip on ur tits it's grand


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was just talking to a lad wanting shot of a boat, wants a bit work mind. and I don;t fancy getting shot at by hms valium interceptor tbh


Dude I'd say Ireland to England would be easy if u plan it qell the profits insane on. Weed alone dude fucking 50e for 1.5_1.8 lol others are even worse worth the risk a box of vals is 80e


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

have any bird you want if you can make em laugh and mines a corker son!

so why the fuck is no one bulk importing shit to the leprechaun land? if DN is doing it why aren't the locals on that shit


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Not safe bulking I'd get the train north n get a few 100 boxes once I'm going but ahit takes time man I need funds n to plan it out I want only one person knowing my face n I wanna supply evey city with English gear (quality is far better) for an astronomically higher price only the logistics of getting it here n working prices n shhhit. If u sort that boat we fucking do it I'm game wed be set for life man just a few lads out fishing lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have any bird you want if you can make em laugh and mines a corker son!
> 
> so why the fuck is no one bulk importing shit to the leprechaun land? if DN is doing it why aren't the locals on that shit







lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not safe bulking I'd get the train north n get a few 100 boxes once I'm going but ahit takes time man I need funds n to plan it out I want only one person knowing my face n I wanna supply evey city with English gear (quality is far better) for an astronomically higher price only the logistics of getting it here n working prices n shhhit. If u sort that boat we fucking do it I'm game wed be set for life man just a few lads out fishing lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

It's safer down south no knee capping I just don't wanna associate with scumbags


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It's safer down south no knee capping I just don't wanna associate with scumbags


who do you think your be associating with then mate with benzo's? have you ever met any real benzo addicts? they aint exactly the cream of society lax lol also alot of smackheads like to use benzos with there smack increase's the buzz.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> who do you think your be associating with then mate with benzo's? have you ever met any real benzo addicts? they aint exactly the cream of society lax lol also alot of smackheads like to use benzos with there smack increase's the buzz.


That's why I've a lad that my lad found that's looks like a uni student that loves benzos so will sell em for me n for every 5 boxes I give him a box for free so 400 n he gets a free box n. I won't even be in the city lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol


Ahhhh, ain't no place like home


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 24, 2015)

Fairy came hash is from p&p and weed is from netherlands tasty haze


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dude I'd say Ireland to England would be easy if u plan it qell the profits insane on. Weed alone dude fucking 50e for 1.5_1.8 lol others are even worse worth the risk a box of vals is 80e


lol fuck me. Does no cunt grow in ireland?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Crazy laws here n all pussies


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

What's the cheapest ounces go with u lads out of curiosity?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> looking fucking nice that mate you been watering every day bro how much they been having each daily ?
> i wanted to change my setup from 15 litre pots to 5 next run and put 16 under each light but i got a holiday planned in 6 weeks for a long weekend so i think im gonna have to keep my setup the same for next run so i can go away for couple days last time i left bro in law in charge he didnt do too good


Cheers man they on a litre a day with a tad bit if run off I'll have to wait and see what yields like first before I can say owt but son far so good man I think the daily watering helps a lot and keeps salt to a minimum as your kind of flushing out everyday normally with canna I get a lot of white residue around the pots this run there's hardly any


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> What's the cheapest ounces go with u lads out of curiosity?


That price isn't entirely accurate man.

In Ireland (where I am anyway) you'll get bang on 2g for €50, but anytime I'm back in England the prices seem to jump up and down.

Depends who you know though. met a random guy at the weekend and he gets 2.5-2.8g for €50.

Either way though, the weed is still fuckloads cheaper than over here. like £120 is what my uk mate pays per oz of cheese/ amnesia haze etc.

ps. good to see this thread is still going, didn't expect such a massive thread when I made it!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Stealth mode

Thread boss is in the house


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Lax i was paying 150 oz for blueberry kush in the uk. Normally 200 for street weed.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> whats the livers like then i thoughts livers was cheese too


i was under the impression its some sort of northern lights x cheese x blueberry cross by the reading ive done over the years but who knows?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 24, 2015)

I wish it was 120 quid an oz. lol. More like 220 here in Scotland. And I know it's pretty similar thru most of the UK, between 200-280 an oz is the norm


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2015)

ozs down here are 160-260, bags are 1.7-2.4g for £20, no-one does quarters and very rare they will do halves, boxes are 7k


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2015)

picked up some strawberry kush today, more kushy than strawberry but there is the faintest of hints of it in there somewhere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

I do mine at 180 to mates 200 to them that know ne better. The 200 gear is cured top shelf, you couldn't buy it. It's had the love n care. Anyone whingeing can get to fuck n buy tenner bags at.7 or less.

I've ne shame, same as dn you want top end you pay for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

i was talking to.a mate who's sitting on boxes n he's not willing to drop to 160 on 10. He'll sit n wait til there's nowt about and i mean he's got boxes.

I've tried tellin him the charvers will do 10 n boxes at 160-170 but he's not arsed. More worried he'll get caught with keys


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

went to the docs today about giving up the cigs, wouldnt put me on champix in case i top meself lol got patch's n some nicotine mouthspray, gonna go for it from 2mora but thought id give the mouthspray a bash aint had a cig in 6hr now! go me! lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2015)

learn to smoke a pure joint and enjoy it, it's the best way.
my mate smoked for over a ten stretch but he still enjoys a joint, my other mate couldn't give up baccy in joints and slowly but surely ended up back on the cigs.

good luck lad, you're not gonna be fun for the next cpl weeks lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Lol i'm making the stuff 2 strong

Or my post has just vanished


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> learn to smoke a pure joint and enjoy it, it's the best way.
> my mate smoked for over a ten stretch but he still enjoys a joint, my other mate couldn't give up baccy in joints and slowly but surely ended up back on the cigs.
> 
> good luck lad, you're not gonna be fun for the next cpl weeks lol


thats the plan G, pure joints and if i do manage it im gonna get me a volcano in 8-9wks, have wanted one for ages but could never justify the cost but gonna treat meself if i can get of the cancer sticks, feeling quite confident tho tbh.

me chest has been proper rough for months now n went to the docs about it a few weeks ago, they reckon i got fucking asthma back?!? i aint had that since i was a kid, so yeah gonna stop the cigs.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> went to the docs today about giving up the cigs, wouldnt put me on champix in case i top meself lol got patch's n some nicotine mouthspray, gonna go for it from 2mora but thought id give the mouthspray a bash aint had a cig in 6hr now! go me! lol


I was on they champix tablets in 2010 and for the 9 months I was taking them I stayed off the fags, as soon as I stopped taking the pills the cravings came back and within a month I was back on the smokes. 
I just told my doc I had tried every other method like the gum, patches and sprays and none worked so he gave me the champix without much hassle.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I was on they champix tablets in 2010 and for the 9 months I was taking them I stayed off the fags, as soon as I stopped taking the pills the cravings came back and within a month I was back on the smokes.
> I just told my doc I had tried every other method like the gum, patches and sprays and none worked so he gave me the champix without much hassle.


i got a long mental health history mate so that why they said that the champix aint for me lol

this spray is pretty good tho, taste like shit n burns ya mouth but you dont fancy a fag for a good while after a few sprays, plus i got patch's which im gonna start 2mora just thought id give this spray a try, gonna go for me 1st 24hr without a smoke 2mora in 21yrs lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Vids up

Rockin gravitas recessed into the ceiling 

Keep calm, the master is back


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

Good luck lad. Get them nasty fag hings take fuk


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

lozac123 said:


> That price isn't entirely accurate man.
> 
> In Ireland (where I am anyway) you'll get bang on 2g for €50, but anytime I'm back in England the prices seem to jump up and down.
> 
> ...


he lives


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

so the car broke down on the motorway, it was choc full of grow waste including sticks and fan leaves, no fukin choice but to bin the car by driving it to the dump without enough engine coolant stopping for the pigs on the hard shoulder and them smelling my cargo was driving this decision, engine conked out 1/4 mile from dump where ive got mates to help... so unloaded half the binliners and started lugging em up the road to the dump.....I shit u not an old homo priest pulls up and offer s to help me, so I load his car up with my grow waste and go to the dump where the lads are pissing themselves as the vicar is unloading my gear, thank you Jesus


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so the car broke down on the motorway, it was choc full of grow waste including sticks and fan leaves, no fukin choice but to bin the car by driving it to the dump without enough engine coolant stopping for the pigs on the hard shoulder and them smelling my cargo was driving this decision, engine conked out 1/4 mile from dump where ive got mates to help... so unloaded half the binliners and started lugging em up the road to the dump.....I shit u not an old homo priest pulls up and offer s to help me, so I load his car up with my grow waste and go to the dump where the lads are pissing themselves as the vicar is unloading my gear, thank you Jesus


Ha lol


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so the car broke down on the motorway, it was choc full of grow waste including sticks and fan leaves, no fukin choice but to bin the car by driving it to the dump without enough engine coolant stopping for the pigs on the hard shoulder and them smelling my cargo was driving this decision, engine conked out 1/4 mile from dump where ive got mates to help... so unloaded half the binliners and started lugging em up the road to the dump.....I shit u not an old homo priest pulls up and offer s to help me, so I load his car up with my grow waste and go to the dump where the lads are pissing themselves as the vicar is unloading my gear, thank you Jesus


Divine intervention lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Divine intervention lol


I was telling the mrs it was instant karma of the good sort lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

ive never read anything about livers being cheese or blueberry, ive grown n smoked it many times aswel, all reports n readin says its a northan lights pheno im pretty shore the person who knew mr livers lol and passed it around the thread also said the same that it was a mutant NL pheno from back in the day.

some others say its NL x bigbud ive read that a few time but never cheese or blueberry.

the blues name that it is also called is to do with the colours it can put out not blueberry or bluecheese.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

We'll name and shame that snitch abe


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Medicunt, you off your meds again?

I just tried to watch the expendables 3.....fuck me it was terrible.

Quick grow Q - will 43 liter pots be enough to see me through to harvest without root issues??


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive never read anything about livers being cheese or blueberry, ive grown n smoked it many times aswel, all reports n readin says its a northan lights pheno im pretty shore the person who knew mr livers lol and passed it around the thread also said the same that it was a mutant NL pheno from back in the day.
> 
> some others say its NL x bigbud ive read that a few time but never cheese or blueberry.
> 
> the blues name that it is also called is to do with the colours it can put out not blueberry or bluecheese.


thanks for info i didnt really read up and wasnt actually told it was cheese by person who sorted cut i just put 2 an 2 and got 6 i think lol
heard lots people saying livers this and livers that and clone only and sum 1 said its cheese from liverpool thats why its called livers i think i found that theory on google to be honest


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thanks for info i didnt really read up and wasnt actually told it was cheese by person who sorted cut i just put 2 an 2 and got 6 i think lol
> heard lots people saying livers this and livers that and clone only and sum 1 said its cheese from liverpool thats why its called livers i think i found that theory on google to be honest


its ''cheese'' thc in as much as any fucking strain in the UK nowdays that stinks n taste nice is now called ''cheese'' lol 

no matter what it is lol ''i got the cheese bruv'' lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Medicunt, you off your meds again?
> 
> I just tried to watch the expendables 3.....fuck me it was terrible.
> 
> Quick grow Q - will 43 liter pots be enough to see me through to harvest without root issues??


it aint the meds merlot hes just a cunt full stop, thats mainliner imo he slips up n speaks to english what yank use's tick as a meaning for lay-on's

and yeah your fine with 43ltr pots lol you can start n finish a plant indoor in 6.5ltrs lol i have many times or 11ltrs is more the norm so yeah 43ltr will do lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Good to know ta picked up one today, and got the shop to order me another 8. Tempted to buy another polytunnel now. Seen a 10x3x3 on amazon for just shy of 200 quid.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Good to know ta picked up one today, and got the shop to order me another 8. Tempted to buy another polytunnel now. Seen a 10x3x3 on amazon for just shy of 200 quid.


end of the day merlot your liver aint gonna hold out to this boozing for too long (unless you drink water between copious amounts of booze or so they say) lol and once dry you can even put the weed in the freezer n it last for up to 5yr i thinks? plenty of time to smoke it or find buyers lol get another tunnel! lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Speak 2 the master merlot


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Water is for pussies!

The new tunnel would replace current tunnel, I aint getting another grow on the go..yet lol will likely need the extra space if they keep growing as they are...

I'm starting to price up the stable grow, that might be a goer yet. Got 5k or so to play with


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> We'll name and shame that snitch


can you be more specific as your accusation.. you off yer rocker more today than ever medicorruptor. shut the fkup


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Water is for pussies!
> 
> The new tunnel would replace current tunnel, I aint getting another grow on the go..yet lol will likely need the extra space if they keep growing as they are...
> 
> I'm starting to price up the stable grow, that might be a goer yet. Got 5k or so to play with


grow tunnels are for pussys, indoor is where its at lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

I love how he's pretending to be someone else haha hes seen the real medicroppers new video on YouTube then tries to act like he's just setting the room up but calls a gavita a gravita what a pleb its so laughable its unreal what a prize cock


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

At least i don't report posts 

Some of you lot have never seen a big job


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

Gonna get me a bottle of green planet massive and finisher 2morro suppose to be good shit


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

ok merlot...indoor or go home, no one cares about the shit weed from outdoor/guerrilla/polytunnel shite imo


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Get on the ripen


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

Lol I ain't reported shit ya muppet your on ignore I only see your shit when i ain't logged it you imposter lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

I gootlogoff to see whats occurring ive too many on fukoff


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

medicrop enuf with the bs-
https://www.rollitup.org/t/over-zealous-mods.875253/


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Rome wasn't built in a day merlot


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ok merlot...indoor or go home, no one cares about the shit weed from outdoor/guerrilla/polytunnel shite imo



You'd not grow 10 footers outside if you could??


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You'd not grow 10 footers outside if you could??


no of course not ffs


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

prohibition stress, 
jackers.add mould concerns. 
outdoor is challenging. leccy rates r near40% higher in summer tho; socuntgiveup


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

Be nice if you pulled it off tho merlot I'd turn it all into hash think of how much you could make man


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, we shall have to agree to disagree on this matter. I have the climate to grow outdoors, so I'm going to take full advantage of that. If ya don't like it, well ya can shove it up your backside!

All joking aside indoor might happen (more money innit). I've been playing with the idea over the past few months. It's yay then nay etc etc


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Be nice if you pulled it off tho merlot I'd turn it all into hash think of how much you could make man


youd turn it all into dabs ya dab monster lol can just imagine you sat with ounces of bho with ya horseface grin on lol just messing geezer.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck off ginge lool...I took a few pics of me a little man the other day I looked like tommy cooper lmao not like that like this hahah


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlots only bothered about what boxset he's watching in the morning


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

why wouldnt i pull it off??

My climate is perfect for growing outside. Summer temps rarely dip below 25 in the shade, and can exceed 40 in the sun. Pests are a cunt granted, but the dishsoap and water seems to have killed off the mites. I'm problem free at the minute...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 24, 2015)

If I had a load of outdoor I'd have to to a big run of bubble hash too man was thinking of doing some this round I wouldn't mind some good hash


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

I gonna use me trim to make hash. Been looking at those bubble bags. The full set is less then 200 quid.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

u can get sets for much less than that mate, what with your yield and the quality of outdoor hash n extracts would be the way to go.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If I had a load of outdoor I'd have to to a big run of bubble hash too man was thinking of doing some this round I wouldn't mind some good hash


i keep seeing these peep doing rosin runs of bubble lol

dunno if id bother tbh the bubble would be nice enough to smoke? but spose once your on the dabs theres no going back tolerance wise lol that 8th of wax i smoked mainly in joints but once finished n back to unlaced joints they werent doing shit felt like smoking thin air compared to the wax joints lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll have a gander round. I picked those cause they're highly rated. 200 quid is pocket change to me these days, so the money aspect isn't an issue.

So overall feeling im getting here is that outdoor weed is shit??


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'll have a gander round. I picked those cause they're highly rated. 200 quid is pocket change to me these days, so the money aspect isn't an issue.
> 
> So overall feeling im getting here is that outdoor weed is shit??


come-on man that sounds shit 200 pocket change??? is that the oil executive pocket change from ya missus lol or ya own? all the same it still reads shit........

but best of luck n all that.

theres more than a few that feeding familys or habits with there weed money it aint no fucking pocket change to many......


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

Naw, outdoor not shite, jusis tuff to dial in, well worth effort.


tru dat on thc tolerance increases wenadding concentrates in joints. iso on paper, turned into zombie, rocked entirewinter witlaced oil doobs. nearly went to rehab had shakes n evrythin


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> come-on man that sounds shit 200 pocket change??? is that the oil executive pocket change from ya missus lol or ya own? all the same it still reads shit........
> 
> but best of luck n all that.


lol how many times! she ain't my missus ffs she's like fucking 50odd and has zero interest in a reprobate like me.

I'm paid well here, so no I aint sweating a 200 quid purchase. I ain't trying to be a cunt or anything.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

If you have never grown in a GH, you have no idea do you. indo is safer bet.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol how many times! she ain't my missus ffs she's like fucking 50odd and has zero interest in a reprobate like me.
> 
> I'm paid well here, so no I aint sweating a 200 quid purchase. I ain't trying to be a cunt or anything.


i couldnt really giv a fuck mate weather shes nobbing you! or you her lol but bragging that 200 is nowt but pocket change wont get you many friends in this thread....

im pissed merlot so im just gonna leave it that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Hahahhahahahahahahahahha did that go to court?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck it i.ma have two more strips that's 6 today lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hahahhahahahahahahahahha did that go to court?


no mate £1000 in the backbin lolol still chasing it at a at a address that means nowt to me, just went to normal baliffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no mate £1000 in the backbin lolol still chasing it at a at a address that means nowt to me, just went to normal baliffs.


Brilliant,you're born for it kid lol skills.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Brilliant,you're born for it kid lol skills.


dunno bout that but it was a very easy few quid.

night all.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

hasta la vista baby! Ok so that was a lame arnold quote...


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i couldnt really giv a fuck mate weather shes nobbing you! or you her lol but bragging that 200 is nowt but pocket change wont get you many friends in this thread....
> 
> im pissed merlot so im just gonna leave it that.


lol when your lightweight ass sobers up  realize I wasn't taking the piss out of no cunt or their financial standing. You've been a good help to me so far, and I appreciate that.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

@medicropper07


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

vote for THIS GUY!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol when your lightweight ass sobers up  realize I wasn't taking the piss out of no cunt or their financial standing. You've been a good help to me so far, and I appreciate that.


lol

still dont like the 200 is nowt but pocket change, yeah i may have sniffed that many times in a morning lol im off tho geezer just dont like people not appreciating money when so many got fuck all!

btw this ''lightweight'' dont drink nuffing but spirits imo its only the lightweights lol that drinking that watered down cider,beer shite!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

abe don't bait the retard ffs lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

im a wee bit tarted as well mate, but i'llz do me best. haha


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Me too lol medicunt amuses me more then anything. Still waiting for the fucker to posts pics of his fabled warehouse though...


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 24, 2015)

gotta argue about sumfin lol

without this thread would have died a death yrs ago.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, I shall be the brunt of many posts it will seem lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

im an ez target for anti merica' sentiment, other than that fellas know im a rare gem!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck didnt know you was a yank, on the list you go lmao


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2015)

Me step dad is american and during his alcoholic days he beat us into the hospital a few times...he calmed over the years, but he's still a cunt.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

raw deal. seen a few in my time over the years. 

usually it's 4am and about to crash out wen y'all are startin your day, opposite schedule. well got about an hour of daylight. chore time.. Adios.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck this night shifts no good, missing all the craic in here ffs, we got rambo all pissed up and slabbering and everything. Ah well another week of it and I'm never doin it again, unless there throwin money at me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

fuck me getting up at half 4 to fly to spain is a right pain in the arse


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2015)

GRASS

You are one

We are many


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me getting up at half 4 to fly to spain is a right pain in the arse


Enjoy! 

I'm declaring today a day off


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

Enjoy..see you git all dressed up for it


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2015)

8:30 in the am - toast those bagels.
butter cream cheese onion and tomato. 3:30 am here. prolly sleep till noon if I don't get called into work to perform emergency brain surgery, just one of my other p/t jobs. I also dumpster dive


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

Loving the also dumpster dive


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

On dexter season 3 episode 12 lol 3 seasons in a few days lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Shame he was an alco woman beater


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> On dexter season 3 episode 12 lol 3 seasons in a few days lol


I use to binge watch diff. series as well. Goes well with trim work but slows the overall progress. Jimi or Clapton beat women? must protect the ladies, not acceptable. Ppl, especially artists, do fk'd up things. do we boycott their music or art, tough call.
-later, it's that time.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2015)

Kathy Etchingham, Hendrix's former girlfriend says its boolox he didn't slap her about


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> So overall feeling im getting here is that outdoor weed is shit??


Not true at all. Sun and soil grown weed has a different quality that is different to indoors. Don't mean it's shit
No light can offer the same spectrum as the sun and it's free


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2015)

When i crop il buy some indoor grown and do several side by side tests


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Well my fairy landed today. So I'm going home after work to a nice package of cheese & kush. Can't fucking wait, roll on 2pm.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just come to show my new piece off...that diffuser tho oh my oh my she draws like a pencil


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just come to show my new piece off...that diffuser tho oh my oh my she draws like a pencil View attachment 3447434


nice i still got the black leaf one ive had it about 15 years lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2015)

£31 I paid for that including shipping from China lol fuckin bargain just need some oil to smoke on it now cuz I can't bong weed it tastes nasty


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck this night shifts no good, missing all the craic in here ffs, we got rambo all pissed up and slabbering and everything. Ah well another week of it and I'm never doin it again, unless there throwin money at me


yeah i was a wee tad pissed last night n chatting shit as per lol missus said i was proper hyper aswel i think it was a nicotine overdose lol id been using that mouthspray then smoking once id had a drink.

@Ghet that rig looks well nice for the price mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I use to binge watch diff. series as well. Goes well with trim work but slows the overall progress. Jimi or Clapton beat women? must protect the ladies, not acceptable. Ppl, especially artists, do fk'd up things. do we boycott their music or art, tough call.
> -later, it's that time.


Just hendrix but he'd a horrific childhood his dad wasn't an angelbooze brought out his death amons... Claptons awesome


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2015)

Lool nicotined up ta fuck haha....its a beast for 30 boo mate can't believe the quality I didn't think it'd be the best tbh but its bostin mate just need some wax.now lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Kathy Etchingham, Hendrix's former girlfriend says its boolox he didn't slap her about


Wouldn't more have come forward n even sued the publishers for slander?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool nicotined up ta fuck haha....its a beast for 30 boo mate can't believe the quality I didn't think it'd be the best tbh but its bostin mate just need some wax.now lol


is that a ebay jobby again? 

yes mate nicotined out me nut! lol spose the half ltr of vods didnt help either but i deffo did feel abit hyper, i wana try some exo only wax bet thats cheeesy!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 25, 2015)

nice1 ghet, flavour of the zlh only wax was bloodly lovely could really taste the strain i no i wasted most of it in joints but i still enjoyed it.

i think i member readin about the pyscho wax you said that fruity twang came out loads didnt ya? id imagine livers/blues wax to be bloody tasty aswel!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2015)

Aye the lems makes top wax don't it and it don't lose any flavour over time either u need to try it on a rig tho seriously its a whole new level mate...age the psy was lovely I tried to save it till last but kept dipping in yano one of those flavours haha I rekon tbh exo and livers will be better mate serious terpy goodness haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

My lil care package I received today,
There is 10g there of mixed cheese & kush


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 25, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Not true at all. Sun and soil grown weed has a different quality that is different to indoors. Don't mean it's shit
> No light can offer the same spectrum as the sun and it's free


not with the sun in the UK I have put many plants out side over the years and they have all been shit problem in the UK buy the time the dark nights come the sun is shit so it s fine while vegging but just not strong enough when it starts flowering even 8 week strain was shit compared to same strain grew indoors


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 25, 2015)

Listen 2 thread head grower

You aint growing the good stuff outdoor


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Been over at my mates picking up my package so thot I'd have a look in on my girls while i was there, thank fuck I did cos the zlh all needed topping to keep em back they are now about 6" taller than the psycho and livers, So I've topped the fuckers and took a lot off for cuts as well, The psycho and seeds are gonna be ready to flower out with the zlh in a few days to a week. But my livers cut ain't grown at all since I potted it up, it's still green and healthy just obviously not got the root system the others have yet. I'm hoping it hurries up or I'll need to hold off flowering them all till that's ready.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2015)

Alright hulkman.

You in the office yet??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Alright hulkman.
> 
> You in the office yet??


Easy Merlot how's u mate?
Na not yet mate. A week on Monday till I start that office shizzle.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm grand ta. Fucking hot here though. Still 25 degrees outside. Next tuesday is gonna be scorcher, weather app is predicting 35 in the shade, and over next 3 weeks it not due to drop below 30.....ughhh

Hope ya got the gift of the gabber, sells is hard work. I tried it many moons ago cold calling trying to flog people double glazing, I was fucking shit at it lol lasted a week.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

When I said it's a sales manager job I mean online sales. So my main job is listing stuff on our website and dealing with online orders, I work for a warehouse that's sells just about everything u could need for a house, from full room furniture sets to lights to toilet seats to coffee machines and everything in between lol, we don't do no good calling or any outward calls for that matter. Worst calls I'll get is for a refund or replacement parts


And yeah from Monday nxt week the weather here is to be pretty nice as well. But only the high 20s.


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2015)

sweaty ballsack weather here, not seen the sun all day but it's been humid as fuck and overcast.

fish finger buttys for tea, feel all greasy now but i'm not hungry any more. i need to try and make a kush joint without a grinder, i've got a little stainless steel bowl and a pair of scissors instead, it gives you a bad cramp in the hands if you overdo it, but gives the weed a lovely consistency.

yeah you'll defo be 14st by crimbo hulk, unless you are still gonna be walking round the warehouse n shit lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2015)

abe you slag, put it back in your kex


----------



## ghb (Jun 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> What is kex? Pants, haha. slag, yep was a whore cuz it was available when hormones were raging, now all i got r me memories... use it while u can i say


don't play the innocent with me abe, i know your probably some tatted up skin head from burnley


hormones eh?
apparently you only get a bucket n a half..........


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

ghb said:


> sweaty ballsack weather here, not seen the sun all day but it's been humid as fuck and overcast.
> 
> fish finger buttys for tea, feel all greasy now but i'm not hungry any more. i need to try and make a kush joint without a grinder, i've got a little stainless steel bowl and a pair of scissors instead, it gives you a bad cramp in the hands if you overdo it, but gives the weed a lovely consistency.
> 
> yeah you'll defo be 14st by crimbo hulk, unless you are still gonna be walking round the warehouse n shit lol


Unfortunately I'll still have the odd hour or 2 here and there in the warehouse mate, but not much, Doubt I'll end up 14st tho I'm a skinny fucker always been near the 9st mark for the last 15 yrs now.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah me too on the skinny fucker thing. 

In my early 20s I was only 50kg at 6'2...I were lifting 20ton a day working in a meat factory, still didnt bulk out any. Hitting 70ish now 10 years later, still not very beefy though lol I can make up for the lack of beef with out n out aggression...a few meatheads realized this to their misfortune


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah me too on the skinny fucker thing.
> 
> In my early 20s I was only 50kg at 6'2...I were lifting 20ton a day working in a meat factory, still didnt bulk out any. Hitting 70ish now 10 years later, still not very beefy though lol I can make up for the lack of beef with out n out aggression...a few meatheads realized this to their misfortune


I'm 6ft pushing 30 and prob won't ever go much past 55 kg/10st ish. lol, I eat like fuck work out a lot work hard and still never gain weight. But for a skinny guy to look at I can lift weight above ppl double my weight,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just gave me ladies their first blast of this massive its smells like play dough lol fucking gorgeous man..had to take a few snaps couldn't help me sen lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2015)

It's genetic, no matter what the muscle monsters might think..

I loved winding the balloon muscle folk up esp back when I was in the factory, they'd give it all the lip etc come end of their first days the cunts could barely walk lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just gave me ladies their first blast of this massive its smells like play dough lol fucking gorgeous man..had to take a few snaps couldn't help me sen lol
> View attachment 3447667


Stacking it on now mate. What's that almost 5 weeks in now ? Not too much longer and you'll have a really nice big harvest on your hands, smoke and money probs sorted for a cpl weeks lol, I can't fucking wait till mine in September ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2015)

Aye that's the plan mate I'm fuckin skint can't wait to earn some cash man will be 6 weeks on Monday


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> not with the sun in the UK I have put many plants out side over the years and they have all been shit problem in the UK buy the time the dark nights come the sun is shit so it s fine while vegging but just not strong enough when it starts flowering even 8 week strain was shit compared to same strain grew indoors


Agreed. That's why(In prev post I said) Jorge Cerv's book and then the curtains and poly panels in the roof and a blow heater for real wet periods. It can be done.
After that I got a Mercury light. 175watts . You think magnetic ballasts are noisy now.
If you left it on the floor it could easily be heard downstairs
Piece of shit though. Prob on par with CFL. Great for veg


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2015)

Hate fucking being short 0.02 of a coin short fucking rates mad that they take off u fucking wankers first localbitcoins then the mining n all that shite now I've to wait another week


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2015)

started season 2 true detective. something about land scheme corruption, revolving around nu hi speed rail system togo thru central ca. you don't want to look hungry. never do anything out of hunger, not even eating.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Its too fucking hot already and it only half 10.

Do you rate the show abe?


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 26, 2015)

nice looking plants there ghettogrower1 ,how many you got in .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 26, 2015)

morning all


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2015)

lookin at a hi of 24c. it's only 10c./5:30am now.

hbo's tru detective season 2- choice cinematography. dark content all around, tight soundtrack.. like that t bone burnett. multiple directors thru season, but the same writer for all epi both seasons. just watched ep 1, western book of the dead, twice, layered w some slow spots but shows promise; plenty o tits.had to rewind for quiet plot line dialogue. acting mediocre, writing better. good eerie vibe


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Hmm the acting being mediocre puts me off. Maybe i'll download a few trial episodes one Ive got the shield down.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

kin el its on today, kicking off in france some1 beheaded n they tried to blow up some factory, n just read theres been a attack on a tunisian tourist hotel spose to be a few dead dunno how many brits? but happy fucking holidays shiiit.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 26, 2015)

yeh its going to kick right off soon


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> kin el its on today, kicking off in france some1 beheaded n they tried to blow up some factory, n just read theres been a attack on a tunisian tourist hotel spose to be a few dead dunno how many brits? but happy fucking holidays shiiit.


Kicking off over here too, do u know the big bonfires the Orangemen build for the 12th of July? They get lot on the 11th night, well over the last 2 days 2 off them in different places have been set alight early, if u have any idea what over here's like that fucking sacrilege lol, someone's goina be killed. Hope they burn fucking more off them lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Kicking off over here too, do u know the big bonfires the Orangemen build for the 12th of July? They get lot on the 11th night, well over the last 2 days 2 off them in different places have been set alight early, if u have any idea what over here's like that fucking sacrilege lol, someone's goina be killed. Hope they burn fucking more off them lol


i member you telling me about it over there mg ages ago n them march's etc fuck that! 

was just looking at pics of the poor cunts over in tunisia barricading themselfs in there hotel rooms fuck that must be some scarey shit, you got ragheads running about with AK's n all you got is a pair of flipflops to throw at em.....


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

ok lads i know its past grow o clock but i feel like i been neglecting u all with no bud porn for a while so here is a few shots before its flipped into cash ....
also couple    L   mm


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

Most off the time they have lads camping out at these bonfires for weeks leading up to it to stop people lighting them, some probly gaursed by paramilitaries with guns and shit lol, takes some balls to go burn one of these down.
Not as bad as Tunisia tho but still lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks tasty thc, what is it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

that aint just budporn thc, thats some ''hardcore'' budporn lol

looks real nice.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Most off the time they have lads camping out at these bonfires for weeks leading up to it to stop people lighting them, some probly gaursed by paramilitaries with guns and shit lol, takes some balls to go burn one of these down.
> Not as bad as Tunisia tho but still lol


you living there tho mg that does ad a whole new level to the scary than just readin about it lol

reports of 27dead now in tunisia! and one of the hotels was a tomas cook hotel aprently fuck, poor cunts.

One tourist tweets: "Explosion in a hotel & a Gunman armed with a machine gun shot at groups of tourists lying on sunbeds."

Multiple unconfirmed photos too graphic to publish in full show apparent casualties, including a blood-soaked man in beach shorts lying face down in the sand.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

Fuck me, that's shits crazy


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

The pile on left is ssh the pile on right cheese and on the black lid is dinafem mate being flipped today into 8000 pound thepictures of plants are some ssh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 26, 2015)

how many plants u get that of dude whats that about 40 oz


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Christ just read all this on bbc news. Shits getting out of hand. WW3 is happening all round us....


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> The pile on left is ssh the pile on right cheese and on the black lid is dinafem mate being flipped today into 8000 pound thepictures of plants are some ssh


best part of it all mate when its finally flipped in £$£ lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks.bomb mate someones hettingva nice payday ,what's the smoke like in the ssh mate and what sort of flavours are coming off her looks dank tho bro


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

watched that new mad max film last night, theres good copys online now, bloody good film i thought well enjoyed it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 26, 2015)

Fuckin ell that's mental man poor fuckers tryna have a good time_ its about time we nuked the fuckin lot of them dirty horrible cunts fuckin savage animals they are


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 26, 2015)

My mate hooked me up with that mad max the I the night still aint watched it he gave me about 10 films all new ones like


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My mate hooked me up with that mad max the I the night still aint watched it he gave me about 10 films all new ones like


well worth a watch ghet i dont watch many films but really enjoyed it, is a easy entertaining watch.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice just added mad max to utorrent list. Shall get that down tonight.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeh it looks mad haha I remember the old ones when he use to eat dog food lol I for that poltergeist as well and that iinsidious 3 whether their any good or not tho fuck knows


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

the new poltergeist isnt getting very good reviews, i member the original tho fuck that was scary when ya was a kid lol

@Merlot have you watched hannibal the series?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Nah. Heard of it, but dunno anything about.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

a series based on the films/books mate, well worth a watch very well acted etc.

fargo the series is really good too, same again series made from the film.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

the places people go for their holidays....2 km from the resort is shitsville in most those African bongo nations filth and disease everywhere, now add killers with ak s in the mix and Devon seems quite appealing


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

I added them to the list. I need more hard drive space only got 400gb left.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd rather go to bongobongo land then back to devon


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

crazy shit happening man! 
nice haul thc killed it bro


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well worth a watch ghet i dont watch many films but really enjoyed it, is a easy entertaining watch.


1st time shit copy i fwt was shit i couldnt understand it but when i watched in hd its a head fuck man but good 
poltergueist is ok is on hd now on xbmc not as good as originals


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

is Australia in the UK? pretty much I think since England owns Australia?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

lol wouldnt say that to an aussie..


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is Australia in the UK? pretty much I think since England owns Australia?


im from uk and not allowedf in australia so no


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

fuck me them isis are seriously fkd up man! i only watched two minutes n couldnt watch anymore


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol wouldnt say that to an aussie..


I am an Aussie


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

G'day mate.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> G'day mate.


gor blimey jolly chap ?


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> im from uk and not allowedf in australia so no


Why not? If it's no too personal a question


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Light em if you got em

Its 4.20 here


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ok lads i know its past grow o clock but i feel like i been neglecting u all with no bud porn for a while so here is a few shots before its flipped into cash ....
> also coupleView attachment 3447850 View attachment 3447852 View attachment 3447859 View attachment 3447864 L View attachment 3447865 View attachment 3447869 mm View attachment 3447871 View attachment 3447872 View attachment 3447873



nice haul there mate ,what weight you get ,how many plants ,if you don't mined me askin ,I do cheese most of the time .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is Australia in the UK? pretty much I think since England owns Australia?


yeah kinda, its like another suburb of london


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I am an Aussie


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Are you a cop, taxer or a snitch jayboss ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2015)

jayboss1 said:


> nice haul there mate ,what weight you get ,how many plants ,if you don't mined me askin ,I do cheese most of the time .


about a pound and one plant i show you how grasshopper


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> about a pound and one plant i show you how grasshopper


semen right?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2015)

It all starts w a thick coat of this product.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It all starts w a thick coat of this product.
> View attachment 3448290


is that true? we don't get that product here


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Watch em abe 

Threads full of snitch's


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It all starts w a thick coat of this product.
> View attachment 3448290


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

The ssh smells really nice and smokes nice I wanted to cure the ssh to get the flavours out of it but unfortunately it s only been curing 3 days and is all sold I have kept back 12 oz for my self I had 8 cheese under 2 lights but the ssh has absolutely out performed I weighed 25 oz of ssh of 5 plants 1 plant was a moma plant thou was a massive bush by sold 40 oz and rest is for getting me through till next harvest.


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Why not? If it's no too personal a question


criminal record m8


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> The ssh smells really nice and smokes nice I wanted to cure the ssh to get the flavours out of it but unfortunately it s only been curing 3 days and is all sold I have kept back 12 oz for my self I had 8 cheese under 2 lights but the ssh has absolutely out performed I weighed 25 oz of ssh of 5 plants 1 plant was a moma plant thou was a massive bush by sold 40 oz and rest is for getting me through till next harvest.


looks nice n tasty man i can never keep enough back me lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is that true? we don't get that product here


naw just messin, it's an oil product that will clog up the stomata and basically ruin a plant. it's an ongoing joke between me mates and eye

Wilt Pruf


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the new poltergeist isnt getting very good reviews, i member the original tho fuck that was scary when ya was a kid lol
> 
> @Merlot have you watched hannibal the series?


load of shite


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 26, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Are you a cop, taxer or a snitch jayboss ?


na mate , how dare you


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> about a pound and one plant i show you how grasshopper


lol nice


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

I aiming for an ounce per hour of sunlight


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

jayboss1 said:


> load of shite


very informative post there lol 

is widely rated, scores well on all the review sites, takes abit of getting into but well worth a watch.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Get 7k off the boss lady merlot 4 a box


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

Right muthafukkas it's Friday, Let's get our weekend started, who's all on the sauce and smoke tonight?


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

few j's few beers here


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

sober as muthafucker here hulk, looks like its gonna be staying that way too lol i carnt drink without smoking the cigs and wana get of the em so yeah fuck all.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

She owes me a fair bit more then that  some bad investments and being ripped off nearly wiped her out. Now all that shit sorted, I've a decent wedge heading my way over next few months.



medicropper07 said:


> Get 7k off the boss lady merlot 4 a box


I'm always on the sauce hulkman  been chugging the beers since midday, on the vino now..


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sober as muthafucker here hulk, looks like its gonna be staying that way too lol i carnt drink without smoking the cigs and wana get of the em so yeah fuck all.


fucking hard stopping i give up trying good on you stick it out they the real killers


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> fucking hard stopping i give up trying good on you stick it out they the real killers


yeah i no that mate, hence why im doing me best to kick em, got 10g of 00 and 40 2mg clonzepam on route tho lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i no that mate, hence why im doing me best to kick em, got 10g of 00 and 40 2mg clonzepam on route tho lol


lol they should help i just stopped taking morphine 3 days ago hence a few drinks them pain killers was getting a grip man im good tho next on the detox list is cigs AGAIN lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

I've 'quit' a few times over last 10 years. Smoking joints always got me started again though, and as you say drinking n smoking go hand in hand. 

First week is a right cunt, second week still a bit tetchy like, after that I'm good.


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

yeah its the joints what get me everytime then when i no weed i break out the cigs haha


----------



## ovo (Jun 26, 2015)

herb is the gateway to heavy.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

Well done with staying off the cancer sticks mate. You must be serious about it if your staying off the vods for them lol, 
Looks like it's down to me and lax to fill the void of alcoholic and Val addict respectively lmao.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lol they should help i just stopped taking morphine 3 days ago hence a few drinks them pain killers was getting a grip man im good tho next on the detox list is cigs AGAIN lol


you ever tried the oxys makka?

this is me first go at knocking the cigs in 21yr of smoking em lol going fine so far tbh.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

don't forget me lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Keep calm 

The club do tick


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> few j's few beers here


Just a usual night for me that is lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

I cant drink n smoke in large amounts, i end up going greener then the hulkman lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you ever tried the oxys makka?
> 
> this is me first go at knocking the cigs in 21yr of smoking em lol going fine so far tbh.


naa tbh only had the mst continous 15s 30s 60s and 100s i try stay clear of the opium stuff never done h or ewt like that just the mst / df's 
21 yrs is long tho been at it since i was 12 used to make my dad brews for cigs lol so thats 16 yrs our lungs must be fucking black!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I cant drink n smoke in large amounts, i end up going greener then the hulkman lol


I was the same for a long time but then i sussed the prob, I can't get drunk then smoke weed, I need to smoke and drink in equal amounts thru the day/night and that keeps me on a level,
So just don't hammer a load of booze then smoke a load of weed. Try have a cpl joints first then start drinking and keep the joints rolling as your drinking. Works a treat for me !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Right muthafukkas it's Friday, Let's get our weekend started, who's all on the sauce and smoke tonight?


Yea man on cider sitin in sun havin a j


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just a usual night for me that is lol


joints are 4 me not drink tho i usually think im the hulk after too many lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> naa tbh only had the mst continous 15s 30s 60s and 100s i try stay clear of the opium stuff never done h or ewt like that just the mst / df's
> 21 yrs is long tho been at it since i was 12 used to make my dad brews for cigs lol so thats 16 yrs our lungs must be fucking black!


Lungs recover in a year after you stop. They'll never be virgin lungs again, but you will notice a massive improvement in breathing, taste etc


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man on cider sitin in sun havin a j


Fuck you and the sun !! Been pissing down all day here !!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Still 29 here...mwahahaha

Wouldnt mind a day of rain just to cool the air, but we've no rain forecast for a good few weeks.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> naa tbh only had the mst continous 15s 30s 60s and 100s i try stay clear of the opium stuff never done h or ewt like that just the mst / df's
> 21 yrs is long tho been at it since i was 12 used to make my dad brews for cigs lol so thats 16 yrs our lungs must be fucking black!


them ms contins make me feel sick dunno why but the oxys never have tho? oxycodone is just another morphine tab tho not opium.

yeah mate thats when i started aswel at 12 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you and the sun !! Been pissing down all day here !!


Was rain this mornin fckn nice now tho..


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Lungs recover in a year after you stop. They'll never be virgin lungs again, but you will notice a massive improvement in breathing, taste etc


lol my lungs are massive i can blast a peak flow test to end and it makes a tap on the end ha
but i know it wont always be like that i cough up black shit every morning for years i know its only get worse


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

how did you rate that meerkovos sniff irish? 

hes got some acetone washed stuff at the mo, 270 a 8th thats a bloody good price.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lol my lungs are massive i can blast a peak flow test to end and it makes a tap on the end ha
> but i know it wont always be like that i cough up black shit every morning for years i know its only get worse


I use to fail those things, could barely make it past the first mark...

I should of failed the medical (required every 6 months), but the nurse always let us off lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> how did you rate that meerkovos sniff irish?
> 
> hes got some acetone washed stuff at the mo, 270 a 8th thats a bloody good price.


Yea man it was nice just orderd a g of him this mornin


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

What is acitone washed anyway man ?? Was gonna look it up but sure who better to ask


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> them ms contins make me feel sick dunno why but the oxys never have tho? oxycodone is just another morphine tab tho not opium.
> 
> yeah mate thats when i started aswel at 12 lol


oh ok i thought it was all derived from opium plant? guess not lol

they made me feel sick at first but that passed after a few weeks then i started getting stomach cramp thats what making me knockem on head before i to addicted lol been dabbling with em for a few year now tho 4 out of 7 days a week on i was trying to keep tolerance down but never happened hence stopping dead


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

a giggle stick lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> What is acitone washed anyway man ?? Was gonna look it up but sure who better to ask


its not crack lol

acetone is a chemical that you can use to wash coke of impuritys, it will wash out most impuritys but does not disolve coke, used to be over a 100ner a g for washed stuff, so 270 is a bargain.

did you get the normal one then or the washed?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> oh ok i thought it was all derived from opium plant? guess not lol
> 
> they made me feel sick at first but that passed after a few weeks then i started getting stomach cramp thats what making me knockem on head before i to addicted lol been dabbling with em for a few year now tho 4 out of 7 days a week on i was trying to keep tolerance down but never happened hence stopping dead


yeah of course it is lol theres legal fields of opium all across europe, am pretty shore we have a few in the UK without opium there would be no morphine pain pills.

i just thought you thought lol that oxy was opium, but by the time they oxy or ms contin your a fair bit away from it being raw opium lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Always preferred mdma over any drug in existence (that ive tried) raving by yourself is sad though lol


makka said:


> a giggle stick lol


Is that wrapped in hash!?


----------



## beepotron (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone reading this would think all english people are dirty disgusting addicts and chavs. And they'd be right.


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah of course it is lol theres legal fields of opium all across europe, am pretty shore we have a few in the UK without opium there would be no morphine pain pills.
> 
> i just thought you thought lol that oxy was opium, but by the time they oxy or ms contin your a fair bit away from it being raw opium lol


lol i get you i get you


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> its not crack lol
> 
> acetone is a chemical that you can use to wash coke of impuritys, it will wash out most impuritys but does not disolve coke, used to be over a 100ner a g for washed stuff, so 270 is a bargain.
> 
> did you get the normal one then or the washed?


I just got the normal man know it wont be as good but still better than a lot a shit about here


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

beepotron said:


> Anyone reading this would think all english people are dirty disgusting addicts and chavs. And they'd be right.


no just u obvs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 26, 2015)

beepotron said:


> Anyone reading this would think all english people are dirty disgusting addicts and chavs. And they'd be right.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Always preferred mdma over any drug in existence (that ive tried) raving by yourself is sad though lol
> 
> Is that wrapped in hash!?


theres nowt wrong with dropping a dutchie, wacking heart club classics on sky radio n dancing in front of the tele all night! lolol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

beepotron said:


> Anyone reading this would think all english people are dirty disgusting addicts and chavs. And they'd be right.


u wot m8? u wanna go??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

beepotron said:


> Anyone reading this would think all english people are dirty disgusting addicts and chavs. And they'd be right.


Yeah but us Scottish are fucking awesome !!


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres nowt wrong with dropping a dutchie, wacking heart club classics on sky radio n dancing in front of the tele all night! lolol


im downer guy a think a line of bash would kill me lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres nowt wrong with dropping a dutchie, wacking heart club classics on sky radio n dancing in front of the tele all night! lolol


lol well i'd never advertise doing it, but I might just do that at some point


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres nowt wrong with dropping a dutchie, wacking heart club classics on sky radio n dancing in front of the tele all night! lolol


And he's speaking from extended experience lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Love the uppers, the 3 day comedown was horrendous though. Out friday and saturday night, then there was the sunday boat party that started at noon til 8, then back to the club until 1. Fucked I was until Wednesday/thursday...rinse n repeat lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> im downer guy a think a line of bash would kill me lol


whats bash makka? thats what we call shit coke down here, or pub grub.

stopped all that in me youth nowt but the ''guvnor'' or the ''proper'' lol gos up this nose lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

evening all


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> whats bash makka? thats what we call shit coke down here, or pub grub.
> 
> stopped all that in me youth nowt but the ''guvnor'' or the ''proper'' lol gos up this nose lol


ye same here newu shit coke = bash if i had a line of flizza i hink i would have an hear atack lol thats how chilled i am all the ime off weed n morphs mi mum fucking nicknamed me morphman lmfao even gf takes piss now


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> evening all


how doo zeddd


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

evening Z

whats ya poison tonight then mate?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

@Hulk

you smoked that silver bubble strain before aint ya? in dam wasnt it, any good?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> evening all


Suup man


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

im not like this


im more like this


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm deffo the top guy then some lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'm deffo the top guy then some lol


I didn know you was gay man


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> evening Z
> 
> whats ya poison tonight then mate?


im thinking hop on the bike and get some red wine but im a bit too stoned atm to balance it right, when I get a window of straightness I will be down to sainsburys so I can get fukked up wi u lot lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im thinking hop on the bike and get some red wine but im a bit too stoned atm to balance it right, when I get a window of straightness I will be down to sainsburys so I can get fukked up wi u lot lol


Surprised u dnt hav a lil electric wheelchair for droppin dwn the shop in ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah mate I smoked the ssh in the dam a cpl years ago. It was a nice smoke from what I remember, I also had some grey crystal which if I remember right was dry ice sifted kief from ssh.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate I smoked the ssh in the dam a cpl years ago. It was a nice smoke from what I remember, I also had some grey crystal which if I remember right was dry ice sifted kief from ssh.


i no some1 who go's dam quite a bit hes always banging on about the lemon bubble i thought he ment lemon bubblehash but its a strain of weed, just see some1 giving out free samples of silver bubble so thought id get 1 lol i thought you mentioned the silver bubble strain before.


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate I smoked the ssh in the dam a cpl years ago. It was a nice smoke from what I remember, I also had some grey crystal which if I remember right was dry ice sifted kief from ssh.


smokin some hash now mixed wi bud its nice


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i no some1 who go's dam quite a bit hes always banging on about the lemon bubble i thought he ment lemon bubblehash but its a strain of weed, just see some1 giving out free samples of silver bubble so thought id get 1 lol i thought you mentioned the silver bubble strain before.


That's what I meant mate silver bubble. Not ssh I was reading ssh in a lot of previous posts and got confused lmao,
I got mine in the grey area coffee shop which I have to say in my opinion has some of the best smoke in the dam. Everything I've had from there has been top shelf, other shops the quality varies


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> smokin some hash now mixed wi bud its nice


I'm smoking a joint of kush mixed with gringo topped with some kief, It goes a treat with an ice cold bottle of peroni !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm smoking a joint of kush mixed with gringo topped with some kief, It goes a treat with an ice cold bottle of peroni !


Anytin over 5.0% abv is good


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Anytin over 5.0% abv is good


I don't know mate I like a few beers that are only 4.8 or 4.0%. But yeah the stronger 5% or higher is better. It's when u start on the pansy citrus beers that are 2% that u get into fuck boy territory lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

Or give me a good scotch whiskey any day !


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't know mate I like a few beers that are only 4.8 or 4.0%. But yeah the stronger 5% or higher is better. It's when u start on the pansy citrus beers that are 2% that u get into fuck boy territory lol


lool lowest ive been is fosters n i really dont drink hat much usually lol is hat in the gay boy territory? lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Or give me a good scotch whiskey any day !


mi paa necked that for joke in pub it just puts me out instant ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't know mate I like a few beers that are only 4.8 or 4.0%. But yeah the stronger 5% or higher is better. It's when u start on the pansy citrus beers that are 2% that u get into fuck boy territory lol


Guiness is prob 1 the only drinks under 5% id drink  i am irish .... yea man them fukn raddler yokes who fck drinks them


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

im ok im ok ive checked is 5.1


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> lool lowest ive been is fosters n i really dont drink hat much usually lol is hat in the gay boy territory? lol


No mate fosters good is a nice beer I drink it now and again myself. 
It's these low alcohol beers that are micd with citrus shit that I'm talking bout. They are 2% or less and not worth the time it would take u to piss them back out !!


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No mate fosters good is a nice beer I drink it now and again myself.
> It's these low alcohol beers that are micd with citrus shit that I'm talking bout. They are 2% or less and not worth the time it would take u to piss them back out !!


ginger beer lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Guiness is prob 1 the only drinks under 5% id drink  i am irish .... yea man them fukn raddler yokes who fck drinks them


I like the odd Guinness now and then but it's not a drink I can drink all night.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> ginger beer lol


Crabbies ha wat a name


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> ginger beer lol


Pretty much. But not quite lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

when i was a teeny bopper i use o love sas cider mixed with strong lager mixed with ribena that was killer shit


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Crabbies ha wat a name


sounds like a nick name for an std lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I like the odd Guinness now and then but it's not a drink I can drink all night.


Ahh id drink about 8 or so then its shorts but yea know wat ya mean gets heavy on the gut


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Crabbies ha wat a name


Yeah it's a warning label mate it's telling u if u shag anyone u see drinking it your in for an itchy crotch


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> when i was a teeny bopper i use o love sas cider mixed with strong lager mixed with ribena that was killer shit


Snakebite  aint had 1 in a while


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

Fukin guiness over there doesnt compare to here tho..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fukin guiness over there doesnt compare to here tho..


I've heard that from a few Irish ppl I know. But it's kl cos if the wife gets her way I'll be over to try it in the nxt year or so lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

never could drink guiness never liked the taste at all puts hairs on ya chest av heard haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've heard that from a few Irish ppl I know. But it's kl cos if the wife gets her way I'll be over to try it in the nxt year or so lol


Well if ur over here man will have to meet up il show ya around ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> never could drink guiness never liked the taste at all puts hairs on ya chest av heard haha


Not a real man so


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well if ur over here man will have to meet up il show ya around ha


Don't worry mate if I'm over I'll give u 3 Irish fuckers a shout for a beer and a smoke if you's are game.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Don't worry mate if I'm over I'll give u 3 Irish fuckers a shout for a beer and a smoke if you's are game.


Id defo be game man sure id luv a bug meetup but seems will nva happen


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Id defo be game man sure id luv a bug meetup but seems will nva happen


I've been trying for years to get everyone to meet up. Well the regulars at least. But seems only a few are up for it and others think there would be fights and problems lol, I'd just love a big piss up and drug fueled night of madness with the Ppl I've spoke to for years but only met a select few of,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

I heard from a director of Diageo that the guiness ? tastes better in Ireland cos......its only fukin made there and by the time it leaves and crosses the sea its fuked and only the English will drink it...same shit just stale by the time it gets here lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not a real man so


lol is ok ive already got a hairy chest  lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I heard from a director of Diageo that the guiness ? tastes better in Ireland cos......its only fukin made there and by the time it leaves and crosses the sea its fuked and only the English will drink it...same shit just stale by the time it gets here lol


Not far wrong


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've been trying for years to get everyone to meet up. Well the regulars at least. But seems only a few are up for it and others think there would be fights and problems lol, I'd just love a big piss up and drug fueled night of madness with the Ppl I've spoke to for years but only met a select few of,


Yea man well im gonna head to england for a wknd on me tod and who ever wants to meet up il float about ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man well im gonna head to england for a wknd on me tod and who ever wants to meet up il float about ha


Take a wander up north mate ill show u the wonders of Scotland lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Take a wander up north mate ill show u the wonders of Scotland lol


So il start south work north and then cme bak thru ni that covers a lot ha


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> how many plants u get that of dude whats that about 40 oz


all together it was 13 plants 8 cheese and 5 ssh had a very good harvest well over 50 oz selling 40 and rest is percy i wasnt even gonna sell it yet i wanted to have it curing longer to bring out the taste but my man had no bud and didnt want to wait he paid the same price as if i had cured it so i cant complain off out now for a meal with the wife and to get shit face cunts


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

jayboss1 said:


> nice haul there mate ,what weight you get ,how many plants ,if you don't mined me askin ,I do cheese most of the time .


no probs already answered this few times thou


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> all together it was 13 plants 8 cheese and 5 ssh had a very good harvest well over 50 oz selling 40 and rest is percy i wasnt even gonna sell it yet i wanted to have it curing longer to bring out the taste but my man had no bud and didnt want to wait he paid the same price as if i had cured it so i cant complain off out now for a meal with the wife and to get shit face cunts


Enjoy mate. That's the best part of growing is reaping the rewards. Great harvest man, U got ur nxt one setup yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

Irish you're a legend more than enough coins, very charitable I owe u man next bho u can have some


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Irish you're a legend more than enough coins, very charitable I owe u man next bho u can have some


Val freak !!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

fukin druggies on ere lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fukin druggies on ere lol


Ahh man id rather call it experimenters


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Don't worry mate if I'm over I'll give u 3 Irish fuckers a shout for a beer and a smoke if you's are game.


Let me know in advance n I'll book it off n we rent a fancy gaff


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

fancy gaff to get wrecked on valium and beer lool count me in sounds mad


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fancy gaff to get wrecked on valium and beer lool count me in sounds mad


Sounds like a film 



1 flew over a ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've heard that from a few Irish ppl I know. But it's kl cos if the wife gets her way I'll be over to try it in the nxt year or so lol


Closer the kegs to the line the better the pint... Simples


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

acid crack heroin wild turkey...wats wrong with the yuf when the biggest wreckheads are script monkeys and 5.1 abv heads ffs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fancy gaff to get wrecked on valium and beer lool count me in sounds mad


Not just cals coke,speed,opium hash n whatever two coins will gete lol if we're gonna meet we have to go all out


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not just cals coke,speed,opium hash n whatever two coins will gete lol if we're gonna meet we have to go all out


bollox all u go on about is a few erdinger and a box of diazepam, who tf wants to be involved in that man ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man well im gonna head to england for a wknd on me tod and who ever wants to meet up il float about ha


Thanks for the invite


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

a boozenbenzo meet up would just be a load of people going to sleep quickly lol n then remembering fuck all...

but add copious amounts of coke n crack to the mix then it could be a party lol some oxy's for the comedown, my sober arse is warming to this lol


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

Lmao wobbling to bed


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

only get together worth the travel is a mass trip, acid would serve us well,


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the invite


I asked ya before ya said ya to pussywhipped she wont let the leather slippers leave this land ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> bollox all u go on about is a few erdinger and a box of diazepam, who tf wants to be involved in that man ?


Well if I'm meeting all u lads I'll have to stay awake n the uppers will help so of course I'll go all out...I'll put ur old ass to shame old man


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Well if I'm meeting all u lads I'll have to stay awake n the uppers will help so of course I'll go all out...I'll put ur old ass to shame old man


doubt it lad


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I asked ya before ya said ya to pussywhipped she wont let the leather slippers leave this land ha


Not in advance I'll try something she did go to Germany for a funeral


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> doubt it lad


Ok, deal on we meet n I got that u pay double of whatever I get n buy more


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I asked ya before ya said ya to pussywhipped she wont let the leather slippers leave this land ha


fake macca wont let the slippers leave the emerald shore?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

well im as annoying drunk in person as in a forum add some uppers,downers,inbetweeners id deffo be garenteed a hiding lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm the same but we're all alike rambo it's why we get along we're socially enipt


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well im as annoying drunk in person as in a forum add some uppers,downers,inbetweeners id deffo be garenteed a hiding lol


man what u talking about you excellent company for a bevvy and chat and whos gonna start this hiding lol?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man what u talking about you excellent company for a bevvy and chat and whos gonna start this hiding lol?


i know that and you do but i was just trying to think of something funny to post lol sorry mate this soberness is going to head lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i know that and you do but i was just trying to think of something funny to post lol sorry mate this soberness is going to head lol


shit man I ll take it all back ffs what u doing posting sober lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> only get together worth the travel is a mass trip, acid would serve us well,


Don't forget the dmt. !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know about the crack. But I'm defo up for a booze, smoke and coke binge with u Rambo. I think it would be an entertaining evening. 

I will fucking make this happen one day lmao !!!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't know about the crack. But I'm defo up for a booze, smoke and coke binge with u Rambo. I think it would be an entertaining evening.
> 
> I will fucking make this happen one day lmao !!!


aint no crack without coke, is just smokable coke too much stigma attached to it, would be a laugh with the right crowd n drugs lol

can just imagine us all talking over each other trying to get the next story in lolol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't know about the crack. But I'm defo up for a booze, smoke and coke binge with u Rambo. I think it would be an entertaining evening.
> 
> I will fucking make this happen one day lmao !!!


I would deffo be up for a trip meet, dmt is good for 15 mins but solitary wheras acid is a bit more sociable for 12 hours lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Z whats a good dose of acid they come in blotters ranging from 110ug to 400ug? whats ug?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Z whats a good dose of acid they come in blotters ranging from 110ug to 400ug? whats ug?


400 is a good hit tbh u cant take too much so go big or go home lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

fuk I swear I can taste acid on my lips just talking about it


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Z whats a good dose of acid they come in blotters ranging from 110ug to 400ug? whats ug?


ug is microgrammes which is a millionth of a gramme, or a thousandth of a milligram


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

last time i done acid id been to a day festival thingy, had munched loads of e's then as i left i thought id buy 3 trips of some1, got home went sleep forgetting about em.

woke up still buzzing n thought id would be a good idea to munch the acid on a sunday morning then go for a bike ride around canning town (ghetto lol) i kinda remember going to mcdonalds on the barking road and buying a breakfast all the time laughing histerically at the counter girl then i went to try eat the grub n it wasnt happening the scrambled egg was ALIVE lmao

acid is hardcore lol i dunno if i could manage it nowdays.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> last time i done acid id been to a day festival thingy, had munched loads of e's then as i left i thought id buy 3 trips of some1, got home went sleep forgetting about em.
> 
> woke up still buzzing n thought id would be a good idea to munch the acid on a sunday morning then go for a bike ride around canning town (ghetto lol) i kinda remember going to mcdonalds on the barking road and buying a breakfast all the time laughing histerically at the counter girl then i went to try eat the grub n it wasnt happening the scrambled egg was ALIVE lmao
> 
> acid is hardcore lol i dunno if i could manage it nowdays.


it mellows with u, last time I took it I learnt that dying creatures give off uv light and this is what attracts flies, hardly hardcore dance material lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

done alot more mushrooms than acid, have had some amazing full on 8-12hr trips of them full on seeing shit n whatnot very mood dependent n enviroment you take them in tho, thank fuck ive never had a bad experience but have seen a good few freak out lol didnt look like fun and no1 was messing with em or owt to cause the bad trip spose it just how they where feeling at the time of taking it.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> done alot more mushrooms than acid, have had some amazing full on 8-12hr trips of them full on seeing shit n whatnot very mood dependent n enviroment you take them in tho, thank fuck ive never had a bad experience but have seen a good few freak out lol didnt look like fun and no1 was messing with or owt to cause the bad trip spose it just how they where feeling at the time of taking it.


bad trips are for bad people man


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

14 oz Aberdeen Angus to celebrate the harvest festival fukin stuffed now


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 14 oz Aberdeen Angus to celebrate the harvest festival fukin stuffed now


meat sweats yet?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

got 3/4 the way through fast n furious 7 and had to give up....utter shite


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> meat sweats yet?


fooked bro an i had the sweats half way through the cunt absolutely stuffed ta fuck tryin to swill it down with jack daniels and coke


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Enjoy mate. That's the best part of growing is reaping the rewards. Great harvest man, U got ur nxt one setup yet?


ye mate i had the plants for next run vegging almost 2 weeks now i really really wanted to go sog style i normally use 15 litre pots 4 per 600 watt light i really wanted to change to 16 x 5 litre pots per light and try veg less but as ive gotta feed every day in small pots and because i got such good results this run im gonna be running one more run in 15's mainly because i got a holiday planned and need to leave the plants for couple days but ye i got the next ones growing and i paid for all the soil to pot em all up and switch the big tent back on this has been one of my best harvests as in weight to lights ratio got 25 oz of 5 ssh so 5oz per plant with 3 weeks veg i wasnt expecting that much but the royal really is fucking fire i cant wait to get hold of the exo to grow out and compare i know the exo is fire too but this royal really is one of a kind 4+ oz per plant and it sells itself without even showing anyone the bud the smell is so strong i have seriously sold it without them even getting the bud out the bag but the smoke is just as good and i definate prefer the royal being grown the 10 weeks its alot stronger and the ssh smells dank the buds are rock hard and that taste starting to shine through im glad i kept myself few oz's thou to cure propper and see what its like at its best also the dinafem give me 4 1/2 oz it didnt smell throughout the grow but its also been in jar 4 days and smoking a tester it tastes really fruity and can taste cheese even thou it didnt smell cheesy it got a really specific taste and fruity aftertone


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man on cider sitin in sun havin a j


Have you tried Orchard Thieves cider . It's like fizzy Apple juice


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

All the alcos still awake? 
Fuck me it's alive In here tonight lol
Big fat joint n hash mix then snores


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ye mate i had the plants for next run vegging almost 2 weeks now i really really wanted to go sog style i normally use 15 litre pots 4 per 600 watt light i really wanted to change to 16 x 5 litre pots per light and try veg less but as ive gotta feed every day in small pots and because i got such good results this run im gonna be running one more run in 15's mainly because i got a holiday planned and need to leave the plants for couple days but ye i got the next ones growing and i paid for all the soil to pot em all up and switch the big tent back on this has been one of my best harvests as in weight to lights ratio got 25 oz of 5 ssh so 5oz per plant with 3 weeks veg i wasnt expecting that much but the royal really is fucking fire i cant wait to get hold of the exo to grow out and compare i know the exo is fire too but this royal really is one of a kind 4+ oz per plant and it sells itself without even showing anyone the bud the smell is so strong i have seriously sold it without them even getting the bud out the bag but the smoke is just as good and i definate prefer the royal being grown the 10 weeks its alot stronger and the ssh smells dank the buds are rock hard and that taste starting to shine through im glad i kept myself few oz's thou to cure propper and see what its like at its best also the dinafem give me 4 1/2 oz it didnt smell throughout the grow but its also been in jar 4 days and smoking a tester it tastes really fruity and can taste cheese even thou it didnt smell cheesy it got a really specific taste and fruity aftertone


Ahh bro I'm excited to finish them royals I'm itchin lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> All the alcos still awake?
> Fuck me it's alive In here tonight lol
> Big fat joint n hash mix then snores


Barely lol i'm not tired, but the wine is saying it's bedtime..


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've heard that from a few Irish ppl I know. But it's kl cos if the wife gets her way I'll be over to try it in the nxt year or so lol


I've heard the UK stuff is pasteurised somewhere in the manufacturing that's not done in Ireland.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

makka said:


> looks nice n tasty man i can never keep enough back me lol


same here bro always say im keepin enough for me and always end up buying shots off little dik eds lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I've heard the UK stuff is pasteurised somewhere in the manufacturing that's not done in Ireland.


I think it's a urban myth myself. It's ok though, the Irish gotta feel proud about something lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

and i love how my man come to look at it before buying and i opened the bucket to show him and he smelt it and said i want the lot


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I think it's a urban myth myself. It's ok though, the Irish gotta feel proud about something lol


Nah...There's deffo something in it. I've drunk enough in both to know


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

About the Guinness.....if u own a bar u can buy two different types of it off ur drinks supplier like diagio or whoever. Ones more expensive, which is probly the real McCoy from the dublin.....case closed!


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

fucking el im bored, munching leftovers watching some shit on sky ''deals from the darkside'' like a weird stuff pawn stars the bloke collects n buys n sells all these old torture devices n stuff.

that SA vendor mg is giving away 5g kief for anyone that bumps his thread on ag lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What is this royal anyway thc? Is it cheese? Ive a load of zlh clones ready to go in but I'd kinda like something else to throw in for a change


royal queen seeds company royal cheese mate its fire cheese


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el im bored, munching leftovers watching some shit on sky ''deals from the darkside'' like a weird stuff pawn stars the bloke collects n buys n sells all these old torture devices n stuff.
> 
> that SA vendor mg is giving away 5g kief for anyone that bumps his thread on ag lol


He's been doin that for ages or else it a new one again. I was in on the last one but post all went fucked up in sa so I cancelled it. I had it before on sr ages ago, I remember thinkin 5g looked like a fair bit


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

i didnt think there was phenos of exodus cheese? unless it was greenhouse seed exodus cheese? 

all the exo people have in this thread is the same strain.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He's been doin that for ages or else it a new one again. I was in on the last one but post all went fucked up in sa so I cancelled it. I had it before on sr ages ago, I remember thinkin 5g looked like a fair bit


must have shitloads of it, doing double deals on anything brought aswel buy 10g get 20 lol

never had a prob with SA orders only had a few mind but all came threw fine.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

everyone who has had cuts off me has said its the best they have grown only one person didnt like it and his reason was that the smell was too much his whole street stunk so he couldnt grow it out but at least 7 mates have grown it out and all did well even 2 complete noobs first run they got 12 oz an other got 15 off 1 600watt with 4 plants


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i didnt think there was phenos of exodus cheese? unless it was greenhouse seed exodus cheese?
> 
> all the exo people have in this thread is the same strain.


was green house ye mate was seed s


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i didnt think there was phenos of exodus cheese? unless it was greenhouse seed exodus cheese?
> 
> all the exo people have in this thread is the same strain.


so the exo in here is that green house ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> was green house ye mate was seed s


i quite liked that greenhouse, nuffing like real exo but a decent enough smoke all the same.

was it you MG that grew it once?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> so the exo in here is that green house ?




no mate its a clone-only strain from a load of ravers in luton that dates back to the late 80s.

no seeds of real exodus cheese just snides like greenhouse.

its the most common clone-only strain in the south of england easily, very recognizable in smell and flavour, i first smoked it 99 i think didnt start to grow it until 2010-11 tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah I did grow it, think it was ok, was about fukin 5-6 year ago. And anyway I thought it was royal cheese from royal queen seeds you got thc?? No?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I did grow it, think it was ok, was about fukin 5-6 year ago. And anyway I thought it was royal cheese from royal queen seeds you got thc?? No?


yeah it was you i had the sample of mg lol wasnt a bad smoke.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

I've been looking at loadsa different seeds to try something new but anything I like is either fuckin regs or I can't find the seeds anywhere lol. Got a grow ready to go in so looks like it'll be next one, might have to try something ghetto has next run, like the look of that gorilla glue


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Merlot said:


> My temps hit 100-120+ in the poly tunnel on a daily basis. Something that loves the heat would be grand. Prob be running a perpetual indoor grow next year, so they might end up inside.


do you have any pics of your plants merlot, how they looking with temps like that daily? would be fucked running temps like that constantly in any indoor grow ive done.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

Who was it that was about for a while in here that ran all the autos outdoor in the uk, had a big old gaff goin by the pics and a pool lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Who was it that was about for a while in here that ran all the autos outdoor in the uk, had a big old gaff goin by the pics and a pool lol


carnt member his username, but i no who ya mean.

had a pool yeah, but it was empty if you remember cause he said he couldnt afford to keep it heated lol still fair enough he had the pool...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 26, 2015)

He had stacks of plants outdoors, seemed to do ok the autos....right I'm for bed, just smoked my bedtime joint lol, gimme 5 mins I'll be out like a light.....easy as that rambo lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He had stacks of plants outdoors, seemed to do ok the autos....right I'm for bed, just smoked my bedtime joint lol, gimme 5 mins I'll be out like a light.....easy as that rambo lol


fuck off ya git, spose its watching more shit on sky for me lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 26, 2015)

Pools are fucking expensive to run if heated. Looking at 100-300 extra a month on the leccy bill depending on size.



newuserlol said:


> do you have any pics of your plants merlot, how they looking with temps like that daily? would be fucked running temps like that constantly in any indoor grow ive done.


I can get ya some tomorrow, but they're pretty much heat stressed from 10am to 7pm. Fan leaves are fine, it's the bud sites and new growth that tacos up. They're growing well, at current rate they're looking to grow 1.5 to 2 foot a month. Need watering daily, as they're near bone dry come evening. Sucking on the nutes too. I have perpetual N def. I could probably feed them every day without so much as a sign of nute burn.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I did grow it, think it was ok, was about fukin 5-6 year ago. And anyway I thought it was royal cheese from royal queen seeds you got thc?? No?


yes mate its royal i got but i grew exodus from green house before and didnt like it much mate but was prob just a shite pheno from green house was very fluffy bud airy and only 2 oz off plant stretched to fuck too if i remember correct


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Who was it that was about for a while in here that ran all the autos outdoor in the uk, had a big old gaff goin by the pics and a pool lol


i was thinking that myself only way u could grow decent bud in the uk is prob auto's so u can have em flowering in the brightest days of summer think i might try a few next year actually i got a good spot to whack a few outside other than auto's thou i dont think u could get any half decent bud outside


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 26, 2015)

been looking for a way to setup an auto feeder with a pump and pipes but shit scared of leaks i cant be having it leak .
zedd give me an idea to make it a bit easier having 1mx1m square trays and just fill the trays to allow the plants to bottom feed so i would only need 4 connections to pump water into trays anyone know of any 16 pot irrigation system thats good but not to expensive ? or any links to anything i could use safely with no leaks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> been looking for a way to setup an auto feeder with a pump and pipes but shit scared of leaks i cant be having it leak .
> zedd give me an idea to make it a bit easier having 1mx1m square trays and just fill the trays to allow the plants to bottom feed so i would only need 4 connections to pump water into trays anyone know of any 16 pot irrigation system thats good but not to expensive ? or any links to anything i could use safely with no leaks


http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/micro-irrigation-kit/invt/0199744


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'm still 2x the drink drive limit right now..ughhh


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2015)

well that was a great nights sleep NOT lol

Morning peoples.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well that was a great nights sleep NOT lol
> 
> Morning peoples.


yeah i was up at 6am for no fucking reason as well lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 27, 2015)

Morning ladies...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Morning mate, so what you lot got planned for the day then?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 27, 2015)

Im headin away nxt week so hav to pick up a few bits ... anytin planned yaself ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im headin away nxt week so hav to pick up a few bits ... anytin planned yaself ?


just getting rid of some Gringo for a mate and trying to find the money for a veg tent n small light for it, other than that fuck all lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers spray-guns/micro-irrigation-kit/invt/0199744


just read a few reviews on that mate and its very of putting

I am disappointed with this bought in the shop. It is cheap but I cannot get the water to get to the end dripper. It will do around six then no further. If you take the flow restrictor out it will do a few more. No way would the water get round to all the drippers included unless you put a pump behind it.
So if you want to water up t ten pots probably fine but that is it . The parts seem of reasonable quality but do not force them.

I wish I had read the these reviews before purchase The threads on the tap connector will not go on with the filter and pressure reducer placed as directed I managed to operate the installation by removing them and adjusting pressure with the tap Going back to Wilkinsons this date for explanation / replacement and/or advice All fitting/pipework except for this were OK but I would recommend spending more and getting a better product. Pity because I like Wilkinsons products usually

Purchased this instore, and will be returning it tomorrow.
As previous review mentioned the tap adaptor will not actually fit a tap if you insert the filter, and the pressure reducing "washer" is useless.
Even worse than that, the drippers fall apart. Some fell apart before they even had water pressure - completely useless.
Even the hose is poor quality. This is 1/3 of the price of the leading brand, but having both I'll alway spend the extra and avoid kingfisher brand like the plague now!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just read a few reviews on that mate and its very of putting
> 
> I am disappointed with this bought in the shop. It is cheap but I cannot get the water to get to the end dripper. It will do around six then no further. If you take the flow restrictor out it will do a few more. No way would the water get round to all the drippers included unless you put a pump behind it.
> So if you want to water up t ten pots probably fine but that is it . The parts seem of reasonable quality but do not force them.
> ...


lol cant say ive ever read the reviews on it, just remembered seeing it n aint one you have to order in etc thats why i mentioned it lol

You could probably buy the individual parts from fleabay and make your own system lol


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 27, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> very informative post there lol
> 
> is widely rated, scores well on all the review sites, takes abit of getting into but well worth a watch.


reviews lol


makka said:


> Ahh bro I'm excited to finish them royals I'm itchin lol


.
royal ,never heard of them ,which ones are good ?

anyone use attitude seedbank

jay


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol cant say ive ever read the reviews on it, just remembered seeing it n aint one you have to order in etc thats why i mentioned it lol
> 
> You could probably buy the individual parts from fleabay and make your own system lol


I'm going to have a blast see what I can create lol prob end up flooding the fukin building


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

jayboss1 said:


> reviews lol
> 
> .
> royal ,never heard of them ,which ones are good ?
> ...


yeah attitude are fine but they had an issue with CC payments a while back and started "The Choice seedbank" so they could take card payments again etc so you may have to order thr the choice if ur using card etc

also are you the jay that was here before or a new one?


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2015)

jayboss1 said:


> reviews lol
> 
> .
> 
> ...


well what should we go on your informative one line posts ffs, i wasnt even recommending the show to you if i remember rightly you just butted in with your ''its shite'' post.

ok you dont like it thats good, i hope you find something that is more to your taste.


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 27, 2015)

iv used attitude few times ,always been ok .really fast postage just use guarantee option just for piece mined ,I just ordered 5 critical kush & some HSO blue dream ,got load freebies ,

jayboss ,been on forum since 2013 ,been online friend of jondamon if you know him ,top bloke


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 27, 2015)

Check out ilovegrowingmarijuna . Cheap seeds and brilliant genetics . I've run their superskunk , ssh , blueberry & white widow . Get their superskunk 

 

How are we ? It's been a while !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

rollajoint said:


> Check out ilovegrowingmarijuna . Cheap seeds and brilliant genetics . I've run their superskunk , ssh , blueberry & white widow . Get their superskunk
> 
> View attachment 3448804
> 
> How are we ? It's been a while !


not much info on the genetics on that site, im guessing they are just straight rip-offs of strains as opposed to being their own version of that strain etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

jayboss1 said:


> iv used attitude few times ,always been ok .really fast postage just use guarantee option just for piece mined ,I just ordered 5 critical kush & some HSO blue dream ,got load freebies ,
> 
> jayboss ,been on forum since 2013 ,been online friend of jondamon if you know him ,top bloke


lol not the same one then, we had a jay in here a few years back n then he just disappeared one day lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

boreddddd I might crawl back in bed for a quick nap lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

I know a few of you in here have tried that Rosin tech, gna try it on some gringo trim ive got here, how long/hard you press it for etc? any other tips etc etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol not the same one then, we had a jay in here a few years back n then he just disappeared one day lol


That's right, jay was running the big wilma systems. Wonder what happens to all these folk, they just vanish lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2015)

this thread was interesting bina, lots of good info on the rosin tech in there http://rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/page-11#post-11707778

@rolla 

hows ya been? aint seen you about for ages.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 27, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's right, jay was running the big wilma systems. Wonder what happens to all these folk, they just vanish lol


vanish lol

yeah right, they vanish n come back with a new username pretending to be some1 else lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

so yeah that rosin tech thread is yet another thread on here with just [people disagreeing with each other for god knows how many pages lol

ive got hair straighteners, ive got greaseproof paper, someone give me a quick idiots guide to doing it save me trawling the interwebnets


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Check high times they had a 5 min method on there site for the rosin tech a cpl days ago. I'm sure it's like the lowest heat setting on the straighteners. U put ur bud in the greaseproof paper then squeeze as hard as u can for about 10 seconds. Then take the bud out and u have some nice oil left over in the paper


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

There is an article and video on hightimes website


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Check high times they had a 5 min method on there site for the rosin tech a cpl days ago. I'm sure it's like the lowest heat setting on the straighteners. U put ur bud in the greaseproof paper then squeeze as hard as u can for about 10 seconds. Then take the bud out and u have some nice oil left over in the paper


cool cheers that will do for me lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Merlot said:


> There is an article and video on hightimes website


I beat u to that lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

You're too quick for me hulkman lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol cant say ive ever read the reviews on it, just remembered seeing it n aint one you have to order in etc thats why i mentioned it lol
> 
> You could probably buy the individual parts from fleabay and make your own system lol


I have got one of them and some connectors so I'll give it a go out doesn't look too bad to be honest just need to try fit the irrigation system onto my water but or onto a pump


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> I have got one of them and some connectors so I'll give it a go out doesn't look too bad to be honest just need to try fit the irrigation system onto my water but or onto a pump


just make sure you connect all the drippers to a manifold with an 18mm hose on it and then you can use standard hose fittings/click-lok fittings etc as they are 18mm


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 27, 2015)

Theres sumtin so nice about mc d's even tho its shit


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> just make sure you connect all the drippers to a manifold with an 18mm hose on it and then you can use standard hose fittings/click-lok fittings etc as they are 18mm


sorry if this is stupid question but what do you mean manifold? I ain't opened the box yet but are the manifold you mention included in the package Bro


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> sorry if this is stupid question but what do you mean manifold? I ain't opened the box yet but are the manifold you mention included in the package Bro


Sorry I meant if you were making your own from parts lol

If you already have the wilkos kit it has something in there already i think

manifold


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is what should be in the wilkos kit iirc







uses T-pieces instead of a manifold etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

Indica, Sativa, Ruderalis – the classifications for the different types of marijuana were originally classified in the 1970’s. Now scientists are taking another look at the classification of the plants, and it seems that we may have been wrong about how we refer to these plants.



The Leaf Online Reports:

Since the 1970s, cannabis has been divided into three sub-species (often confused as different species), _C. indica_, _C. sativa_, _C. ruderalis_, with ruderalis largely being considered ‘wild cannabis,’ not fit for medicinal or recreational uses. A common lay-persons distinction is between marijuana, which is bred for high cannabinoid content, and hemp, which is bred for industrial uses like fiber.

Any of the three subspecies can be bred as a hemp or marijuana plant. John McPartland, a researcher affiliated with GW Pharmaceuticals, presented a study at the 2014 meeting of the International Cannabis Research Society, proposing a new nomenclature for cannabis. The original report on O’Shaughnessy’s contains more information than I can reproduce here, and has a wonderful chart; it is definitely worth your time to read.

It seems Richard Evans Schultes, the man who created the original taxonomy for cannabis in the 1970s, misidentified a_C. afghanica_ plant as a _C. indica _plant. That one mistake began 40 years of confusion which has only been dispelled by McPartland’s research this year.

McPartland was the first researcher to look at the genetic markers on the three subspecies of cannabis using the plant’s genome to conclusively identify where it originated. He also proved conclusively that they are all the same species, just different subspecies. As it turns out, _C. sativa _should have been identified as _C. indica_, because it originated in India (hence _indica_). _C. indica_ should have been identified as _C. afghanica_, because it actually originated in Afghanistan. Finally, it seems that _C. ruderalis_ is actually what people mean when they refer to _C. sativa_.

If that sounds confusing, refer to this handy table, or the original chart.

*Cannabis Indica (Formerly Sativa)*

*Origin: *India

*Morphology: *Taller (>1.5m) than their short and stocky Afghanica cousins, with sparser branches and less dense buds/flowers.

*Physiology:* Longer flowering time, between nine and fourteen weeks. Minimal frost tolerance with a moderate production of resin.

*Chemistry:* Much greater THC than CBD and other cannabinoids, this leads to the “head high” many users report.

*Psychoactivity: *Stimulating.

*Cannabis Afghanica (Formerly Indica)*

*Origin:* Central Asia (Afghanistan, Turkestan, Pakistan)

*Morphology:* Shorter (<1.5m) than Indica strains with dense branches with wider leaves, and much denser buds/flowers

*Physiology:* Shorter flowering time, as little as seven to nine weeks. Good frost tolerance with high resin production. Afghanica strains can be susceptible to mold due to how dense the buds and branches are.

*Chemistry:* More variable than Indica strains. THC is often still the predominant cannabinoid but some strains have 1:1 ratios and some may have even higher CBD than THC.

*Psychoactivity: *Sedating.

*Cannabis Sativa (Formerly Ruderalis)*

*Origin:* Usually feral or wild. From Europe or Central Asia.

*Morphology:* Variable, depending on origin.

*Physiology:* The flowering time is short and variable, many varieties exhibit autoflowering traits (flowering independently of sun cycles). Moderate frost tolerance with relatively low resin production.

*Chemistry:* More CBD than THC. Prominent terpenes include caryophyllene and myrcene, giving these strains a floral flavor and scent.

*Psychoactivity: *Usually lacking.

This new nomenclature *should* come to replace the old system, because it is grounded in the actual genetics of the plant and is scientifically sound. Despite that, it is likely that this new naming scheme will face resistance from cannabis users and those in the medical cannabis industry who will have become used to decades of convention firmly establishing an inaccurate taxonomy.

This is reminiscent of the Brontosaurus, a dinosaur that never existed but we were all taught in school it was real, or the former 9th planet of Pluto (now a ‘dwarf planet’). Sometimes science gets it wrong and it is up to modern scientists with better methods, like McPartland, to correct our old mistakes.

The difficult part will be getting mass acceptance of his newly proposed taxonomy. What seems likely is that a split may develop between academics and laymen, with academics adopting the new system and laymen continuing to adhere to the old system, at least for a few more years.

Perhaps in time _C. afghanica_, _C. indica_, and _C. sativa_ will come into the vogue, but that largely depends on the willingness of the medical cannabis industry to adopt this new system and thus pass it on to the patients and growers. But it seems unlikely that the cannabis industry would wholeheartedly jump on board, given the risk that this new nomenclature could confuse patients who may be used to seeing only “indicas” and “sativas” on the shelf.

Time will tell.



An ambitious call to standardize the names used by non-scientists in reference to _Cannabis_ plants —to create an accurate vernacular nomenclature— was made by Dr. John McPartland at the 2014 meeting of the International Cannabinoid Research Society and will be published in O’Shaughnessy’s upcoming print edition. McPartland’s ICRS paper, co-authored by Dr. Geoffrey Guy, used “DNA barcodes” to determine whether or not _Cannabis indica_ and_Cannabis sativa_ are separate species. The answer was not._C. indica _and_ C. sativa_ are subspecies —separate varieties of one _Cannabis_species.

McPartland traced the confusion that prevails today among plant breeders and the pot-loving masses to the 1970s, when a _C. afghanica_ plant collected by botanist Richard Evans Schultes was incorrectly identified as _C. indica._

http://thenationalmarijuananews.com/2015/06/29020/


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't think the names will change anytime soon.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> been looking for a way to setup an auto feeder with a pump and pipes but shit scared of leaks i cant be having it leak .
> zedd give me an idea to make it a bit easier having 1mx1m square trays and just fill the trays to allow the plants to bottom feed so i would only need 4 connections to pump water into trays anyone know of any 16 pot irrigation system thats good but not to expensive ? or any links to anything i could use safely with no leaks



Loads of DIY irrigation ideas on YouTube


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2015)

im not calling ruderalis sativa and sativa indica and gw pharma can suck my arse


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You're too quick for me hulkman lol


That's what his rape victim said


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

Quite night everyone must be on it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's what his rape victim said


No mate I like mine silent, cold and freshly dug up !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Quite night everyone must be on it


First sober night of the week for me here, just a few joints and some shitty TV


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't do sober past midday lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 27, 2015)

Got some Mark EG on, having a wee rave like a sad cunt lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2015)

12 vals 3 beers nothing...wank


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> This is what should be in the wilkos kit iirc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive had the package open bro and the tubeing just pushes into the connector on tap it doesnt seem very tight to be honest but ima get it all set up and give it a blast i think its gonna leak by the way how it all pushes together and if it does work ok then i need to get it connected to a digital timer and pump and have it come on every 2 days for x amount of minutes have u ever used these bro or anyone else ? if the tube pops out the connector ima gonna be swimming through me tent


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 27, 2015)

also the tubing is quite thin all the parts are tiny it looks quite big on pics i seen they must of took pics of it in tiny pots because when i opened the box it was like a minature version of the pic lol.
oh ye @WisdomFarmer check mail mate


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2015)

any of you guys (more accustomed to smoking spliffs) tried a pax ploom? see EDIT has them now and ive a pay cheque coming in. Considering it.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2015)

eating a gala apple


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> any of you guys (more accustomed to smoking spliffs) tried a pax ploom? see EDIT has them now and ive a pay cheque coming in. Considering it.


long time no see mate how you been? you n Kuroi still together?


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2015)

refer rotator  g'morning


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Guten tag


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Djien dobry..


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Poles can be crazy fuckers, some of the birds though are fit as fuck.

Anyone used Mandala seeds before? Looking for a more heat robust strain for next years outdoor grow.


----------



## jayboss1 (Jun 28, 2015)

morning all


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2015)

g'mornin farmers


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola

popped the champagne, sunday is offically over lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2015)

six a.m dawn


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone know of a way to watch Sky programmes else where(i.e. not thru a sky box)? Goodwood festival of speed this weekend but only on sky it seems


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Anyone know of a way to watch Sky programmes else where(i.e. not thru a sky box)? Goodwood festival of speed this weekend but only on sky it seems


channel u want?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Only way i know of is streams, but they tend to be unreliable at best.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

makka said:


> channel u want?


sky sports 1 it seems mate


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> sky sports 1 it seems mate


i find one for ya now u should set up navi x on kodi/xbmc no ads every channel like a media center


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

theres others aswel dunno if thats what ya want.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres others aswel dunno if thats what ya want, was as hard as typing it into google bina lol


Oh i know there is a live feed, full of adverts n shit every 10mins, i just want the video of the hillclimb, not the rest of the weekend etc and im not sifting thru 60 odd hours of video to find it lol


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh i know there is a live feed, full of adverts n shit every 10mins, i just want the video of the hillclimb, not the rest of the weekend etc and im not sifting thru 60 odd hours of video to find it lol


http://hdfree.tv

just watch what ya click n get an antivirus lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

This is styill one of my favourite goodwood runs, he stalls it on the start line so re-starts it n just goes mental turbo boosting down the track lol, 1000hp from a 2litre lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

sounds like a safe link makka lol

just see the england women football team won last night n in the semi final of a world cup whats that all about lol



R1b3n4 said:


> Oh i know there is a live feed, full of adverts n shit every 10mins, i just want the video of the hillclimb, not the rest of the weekend etc and im not sifting thru 60 odd hours of video to find it lol


wont the sky footage be much the same tho? coverage of the whole event, mixed with shitloads of ad's every ten minits lol doubt your find what your looking for until its finished and people uploading certain segments i.e ya hill climb


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sounds like a safe link makka lol
> 
> just see the england women football team won last night n in the semi final of a world cup whats that all about lol
> 
> ...


The hillclimb is spread out over 3 days, anywhere upto 300 cars per day doing the hillclimb so near on a 1000 in total over the weekend, so would have to flick thru all 3 days @ 9hrs a day to watch em..................or i can find the video of just the hillclimb...lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Christ that car looked a proper handful


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

gotcha

bina i have not a clue what it even is mate, the bordom drove me too it lol just thought id try help ya find it but im thinking im out of my field of expertise lmao so best of luck with it n all that, hope you get to see this hillclimb malarky.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

-=


Merlot said:


> Christ that car looked a proper handful


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

yup lol, 1000hp from a 2L, only geared to 132mph but will do 0-60 in 1.6 seconds( over a second quicker than a veyron) and 125mph in 4.9 lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Fuck me! Balls of steel.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I heard from a director of Diageo that the guiness ? tastes better in Ireland cos......its only fukin made there and by the time it leaves and crosses the sea its fuked and only the English will drink it...same shit just stale by the time it gets here lol


Bullshit.

Irish Guinness is exactly the same as British Guinness.

The wort extract is exported and Guinness is brewed in almost 50 countries including Nigeria, which has the 2nd biggest market after Great Britain and nearly 40% of the worlds volume being brewed in Africa..
'Porter Stout' that made the company famous has always been made in London.
In official blind taste tests nobody yet has been able to consistently tell the difference between an Irish brew and a locally produced one.


Irish Guinness kegs in Britain should come with at least a 4 week best before date or they get refused on delivery and sent back, the same as any other keg beer.
Also you need to be pulling at least 11 gallons a week so that the brew doesn't go stagnant in the lines.


Source:
Guinness
And me, 20 years in the trade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

Taste of all draft beers depending on how often/correctly the lines cleaned n how close the barrel is to the tap (me working for Guinness in the past)


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

am glad i only drink vodka lol

howdy yman, hows ya been? aint seen you about for ages.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Irish Guinness is exactly the same as British Guinness.
> 
> ...


Look whos alive  .. that stuff in nigeria is completly difference tink its a good bit stronger and it mite be the same as the 1 in england but tastes alot better here prob cms dwn to the way its pulled to how long its sitin in the line but u can deffo tell the difference wit a pint here and a pint abroad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> howdy yman, hows ya been? aint seen you about for ages.


I'm not so bad now thanks mate but been a bit shitty, I'm having some time away for a bit while I deal with life.

Since last time I popped in my Dad collapsed and has been in hospital on morphine, still we don't know what was wrong.
The Mrs has been bed ridden with some dodgy virus.
Few weeks later I got the same virus.
For the past week I've had a abcess on the side of my face the size of a golf ball.
I'm in Poland for 10 days for that wedding of her cousins, with said golf ball abcess.
When I come back I've got to hustle my arse off so I can raise as much cash as possible cos is break up time for me and the Mrs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not so bad now thanks mate but been a bit shitty, I'm having some time away for a bit while I deal with life.
> 
> Since last time I popped in my Dad collapsed and has been in hospital on morphine, still we don't know what was wrong.
> The Mrs has been bed ridden with some dodgy virus.
> ...


fucking el man, that sounds abit rough yman hope ya dads ok.

sounds like you all been in the wars tho, getting ill is shite! i been thinking about me health alot more recently we all getting old now.

sorry read it wrong your in poland now with said abcess, not much fun i can imagine....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Look whos alive  .. that stuff in nigeria is completly difference tink its a good bit stronger and it mite be the same as the 1 in england but tastes alot better here prob cms dwn to the way its pulled to how long its sitin in the line but u can deffo tell the difference wit a pint here and a pint abroad


Like I said, in official blind taste tests nobody yet has been able to consistently tell the difference between an Irish brew and a locally produced one, and that comes from Guinness themselves.

Guiness in Ireland is exactly the same as Guinness in Britain, EXACTLY the same.
Given the same variables on storage and pour the 2 pints are exactly the same and there is no difference what so ever.

Even Guinness say that........

*Is it true that you get a much better pint of GUINNESS® stout in Ireland?*

GUINNESS® is GUINNESS® - wherever you are. We always use pure, fresh water from natural local sources for the GUINNESS® stout brewed outside Ireland. That said, in blind tests (with a bunch of highly cynical journalists) none of our sample could tell the difference between Irish-brewed GUINNESS® and the locally produced variety. All the GUINNESS® sold in the UK, Ireland and North America is brewed in Ireland at the historic St. James's Gate Brewery in Dublin.


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2015)

at least your not dead eh. glad it took a post about guiness to drag you back in lol.

plants took the knock or summit?, i didn't much care for the look of those afghan and ice plants you had going


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Irish Guinness is exactly the same as British Guinness.
> 
> ...


ffs with what you got going on and your arguing about guiness lol why go to Poland if ya gonna bin her after it?


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Breakup sex lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Breakup sex lol


for sure tick the whole list you know she wants it hogtied


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

To be honest lads it's a strategic move.

If I didn't go she would have just stayed and left me in the shit.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Fair play, gotta look after ya self n all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

ghb said:


> plants took the knock or summit?, i didn't much care for the look of those afghan and ice plants you had going


The ones I had going of Don's did ok.
2 good ones came out of the 4, a lemony sherbet one and a mango/pineapple one.

The Mango/Pineapple one had killer stone to it, passed the gram test no bother.
Then it died 2 week into reveg.

The lemony sherbet one is still on reveg and may well survive, it smells and tastes awesome.

The Afghans are still flowering with about an oz on each.
Fucking garbage they are.

The Jack Frost more promising but I've only got 2 on and the phenos are like chalk and cheese.
I've another 14 fem beans of that to work through though.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

@theyorkshireman do u disagree that u can buy two types of guiness from the brewery if u own a pub? One more expensive than the other? If u do ur full of shit! I've family that have owned and ran pubs for lifetimes m8 and that is the way of it wether ur copy and paste says so or not.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> long time no see mate how you been? you n Kuroi still together?


All good mate. Off uni for the summer so working full time in a kitchen again. Havn't really had any spending money since september so looking forward to pay day on tuesday, get to spend every penny so trying to compile a shopping list of toys. Think i'll take the plunge and pick up a pax ploom 2 among other things.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

Also a pub my dad owns in a town with about 8 other pubs, all the guiness drinkers come to his for there pints cos hes the only one that pays that little extra for the good/real guiness. So therefore people can tell the difference. An Irish man not knowing his guiness? Fuck off!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @theyorkshireman do u disagree that u can buy two types of guiness from the brewery if u own a pub? One more expensive than the other? If u do ur full of shit! I've family that have owned and ran pubs for lifetimes m8 and that is the way of it wether ur copy and paste says so or not.....


Makes me wonder why landlords wouldn't be able to do that. I mean hell, i can walk into my local tesco extra and buy 2 different types of guiness


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Not exactly bud porn but here's a few snaps of my vegging girls, 
Pic one is 2 zlh and a smaller psycho, pic 2 is another zlh and my livers cut that just doesn't wanna grow, 
Pic 3 is another zlh and my 2 remaining seeds strains which are GTH #1. And a psycho X zlh. 
The lemons are fast as fuck they are miles ahead of the others. I've topped em but they still exploding growth. The psy is slowly coming on tho. I don't know what's up with the livers it's not dying but it's not fucking growing any either.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @theyorkshireman do u disagree that u can buy two types of guiness from the brewery if u own a pub? One more expensive than the other? If u do ur full of shit! I've family that have owned and ran pubs for lifetimes m8 and that is the way of it wether ur copy and paste says so or not.....


Guinness Stout is available in different variations you are right, but we are talking specifically about the product called 'Guinness Draught'.

All Guinness Draught in Ireland, Great Britain and North America is exactly the same product and no there are not 2 different kinds.

You can contact Guinness for clarification if you like.

Prope/real Guiness? Lmfao!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

ive drunk Guinness is Africa made with the water from lake Victoria and the ebola river, tastes exactly the same as the stuff in spoons imo lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive drunk Guinness is Africa made with the water from lake Victoria and the ebola river, tastes exactly the same as the stuff in spoons imo lol


Wetherspoons over here cant sell guiness cause they cant but it cheap enough


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Guinness Stout is available in different variations you are right, but we are talking specifically about the product called 'Guinness Draught'.
> 
> All Guinness Draught in Ireland, Great Britain and North America is exactly the same product and no there are not 2 different kinds.
> 
> ...


Yep, Guinness draught, two different prices off the brewery for the stuff tht comes outta the Guinness draught pump. That's the way it is yorkie, I don't care what u have read and where u read it from this is the way it is m8. As I say my da has either owned or ran pubs all his life. I'll agree to disagree m8 but I'm right ur wrong, aint saying fuck all else on this matter cos yous are keepin me back from my work ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

is everyone pissed and mistyping or is it just my eyes, rec irish must be on it by now?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

@ yorkie do you drink guiness and if so have u drank it over here and elsewer ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @ yorkie do you drink guiness and if so have u drank it over here and elsewer ??


Forget about it irish, ain't no telling him.......he googled it remember lol. Fuck what a few quiet weeks we had in here....


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

I could murder a pint of the black stuff right now lol cunts. It's fucking 6-7 euro a pint here, if it's in stock.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yep, Guinness draught, two different prices off the brewery for the stuff tht comes outta the Guinness draught pump. That's the way it is yorkie, I don't care what u have read and where u read it from this is the way it is m8. As I say my da has either owned or ran pubs all his life. I'll agree to disagree m8 but I'm right ur wrong, aint saying fuck all else on this matter cos yous are keepin me back from my work ffs.



So find the products and prices to prove it.

Guinness Draught is Guiness Draught, it's the exactly the same product regardless who's having your dad's pants down over the price.

If anybody's daft enough to pay the slightly higher price for the marketing behind 'Guinness Draught Extra Cold' then more fool them. 


This information comes from Guinness and you're banging on like it's my personal opinion.

Lol, the delusion is just too funny.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2015)

All about the san miguel at the moment  Not the best drink in the world but at £1.25 for a 66cl bottle i'm not complaining


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So prove it.


Were Irish we dnt have to


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Light em if you got em


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Light em if you got em


If u wer close by and i had a can of petrol thats exactly wat id do


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Being that's he irish, medicunt, he'd kneecap you as well for good measure.....

I'd be more inclined to drill ya kneecaps rather then shoot em, but hey ho.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> If u wer close by and i had a can of petrol thats exactly wat id do



You stick 2 ladyboys


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Being that's he irish, medicunt, he'd kneecap you as well for good measure.....
> 
> I'd be more inclined to drill ya kneecaps rather then shoot em, but hey ho.



Prospect your in the wrong business


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

merlot s on the merlot by the read lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah I know  I always wanted to dance, but billy elliot broke my heart.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2015)

Beer is chilling, black kush is awaiting, 2 types of pickled cockles and 6 pickled eggs..come on 8pm


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> You stick 2 ladyboys


That was such a great comeback man i better nva piss u off


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

is it time for some sickening Mexican gang vids, remember that one lawyers brother who was getting batted as he was plugged into the mains?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @theyorkshireman do u disagree that u can buy two types of guiness from the brewery if u own a pub? One more expensive than the other? If u do ur full of shit! I've family that have owned and ran pubs for lifetimes m8 and that is the way of it wether ur copy and paste says so or not.....


I personally think k it's shite,,down to how often the lines are cleaned n most importantly how close the keg is to the tap..less travel + pull== perfect pint


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

as long as it aint fucking black screaming WORLDSTARRRR! i'm game


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah I know  I always wanted to dance, but billy elliot broke my heart.


sorry man I don't follow ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Guinness Stout is available in different variations you are right, but we are talking specifically about the product called 'Guinness Draught'.
> 
> All Guinness Draught in Ireland, Great Britain and North America is exactly the same product and no there are not 2 different kinds.
> 
> ...


He's bang on. The toucan brew is the closest to the original tasting pint... it's part of the brewhouse series (sales tactic that didn't work)


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sorry man I don't follow ?


I were replying to medicunt saying I was in the wrong business...it wasn't funny tbh lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wetherspoons over here cant sell guiness cause they cant but it cheap enough


Qratherspoons keep the keg room upstairs as far away from the line as possible n never pull Obe off first thing in the morning,they dint understand the etiquette


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I personally think k it's shite,,down to how often the lines are cleaned n most importantly how close the keg is to the tap..less travel + pull== perfect pint


And glass dnt forget the glass fuk all em new 1s


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

all of this proves my argument based on horses mouth, if u live in the uk or America the Guinness will be less fresh than in dublin


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Qratherspoons keep the keg room upstairs as far away from the line as possible n never pull Obe off first thing in the morning,they dint understand the etiquette


I know sum1 in spoons here said they had to get beamish in cause guiness wouldn sell it to em cheap enuf .... who wants to go sumwer that does 1 pull pour anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

We use to keep glasses in the fridge for the locals.


@ hydro I've never Heard of these different prices mate n I say with. No offense Intended.but I'm honestly curious cuz from my yrs it's always. Down to how little the booze had to travel to the taap maybe he wants getting extra cold guiness or some brew house series but I'd honestly love to know


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I know sum1 in spoons here said they had to get beamish in cause guiness wouldn sell it to em cheap enuf .... who wants to go sumwer that does 1 pull pour anyway


I wouldn't touch that cork piss I. Fond it too sweet


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all of this proves my argument based on horses mouth, if u live in the uk or America the Guinness will be less fresh than in dublin


Exactly man even if the wort is brewed here the shipped and then they make guiness it aint the fukn same simple as.... so kiss my ass im havin a few lovely pints of the black stuff and dublin are kickn ass in the gaa great irish sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

Not to mention the French own em.. Wankers


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We use to keep glasses in the fridge for the locals.
> 
> 
> @ hydro I've never Heard of these different prices mate n I say with. No offense Intended.but I'm honestly curious cuz from my yrs it's always. Down to how little the booze had to travel to the taap maybe he wants getting extra cold guiness or some brew house series but I'd honestly love to know


I know a lad in spain and he told me this before so id say mg is rite sure why wud(diagio) not guiness want u to tink there sellin differt tack everywer


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Not to mention the French own em.. Wankers


Heard it mite be sold to sum brazilian company ...  plz dnt ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And glass dnt forget the glass fuk all em new 1s


FSA fucked all that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Afternoon all


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ya know im so happy guiness talk got the uk thread goin tday ha ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

@ReLaX and irish I'm goina find out of my ole fella what the craic is with the different prices and that, there is something in this lads I ain't making shit up, I might not be 100% right in what I'm saying but there's more to it than yorkie reckons


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @ReLaX and irish I'm goina find out of my ole fella what the craic is with the different prices and that, there is something in this lads I ain't making shit up, I might not be 100% right in what I'm saying but there's more to it than yorkie reckons


Im wit ya man... but even if its like yorkie said they brew the wart here then pass it aroud ha ha how the fck the guiness is the same after that im not sure


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @ReLaX and irish I'm goina find out of my ole fella what the craic is with the different prices and that, there is something in this lads I ain't making shit up, I might not be 100% right in what I'm saying but there's more to it than yorkie reckons


Don't get me wrong man u don't usually talk shit so I'm actually curious to what the story is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all of this proves my argument based on horses mouth, if u live in the uk or America the Guinness will be less fresh than in dublin


Horses mouth my arse man, Paul Walsh never told you that Guinness is stale or 'less fresh' by the time it gets here.

lol, what a load of tosh


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Don't get me wrong man u don't usually talk shit so I'm actually curious to what the story is.


I don't even drink the stuff relax lol, but I know what ur saying about some pubs pints of the black stuff bein better than others, always heard ones I work with saying about it and that could be to do with the lines as ur saying. But there's something about the price too, could just be NI but I dunno. Every pounds a prisoner to my da lol and the only reason he went for the dearer stuff is cos it brought all the ole Guinness drinkers to his bar, he finishes at 8 or so so I'll see what he says on it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @ReLaX and irish I'm goina find out of my ole fella what the craic is with the different prices and that, there is something in this lads I ain't making shit up, I might not be 100% right in what I'm saying but there's more to it than yorkie reckons


It might be 1 is draught and the other is for a handpull/real ale tap or something? 
Maybe 1 is an 11gallon and the other is a 22?
Or thirdly it could be different prices on different BOTTLES maybe?

There is only 1 draught guiness ive ever seen available to buy from ScotCo or Diageo etc in 20years of being in the trade but there are lots of different bottle collections they do and also small batch specials but normally these appear on a handpull pump not a draught pump/T-bar etc, Also 1 year they also did a green guinness for paddies day but cant remember when it was but all those barrels were bright green not grey/metal colour like normal


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't even drink the stuff relax lol, but I know what ur saying about some pubs pints of the black stuff bein better than others, always heard ones I work with saying about it and that could be to do with the lines as ur saying. But there's something about the price too, could just be NI but I dunno. Every pounds a prisoner to my da lol and the only reason he went for the dearer stuff is cos it brought all the ole Guinness drinkers to his bar, he finishes at 8 or so so I'll see what he says on it


Nah man ive heard this before so i belive it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe they just charge NI dearer for it cos we've given into the Brits and there treating us like traitors? Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Also he may CHARGE 2 different prices if he serves both normal and Extra Cold Guinness etc


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Also he may CHARGE 2 different prices if he serves both normal and Extra Cold Guinness etc


No they wont serve both u get a choice wen u order


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im wit ya man... but even if its like yorkie said they brew the wart here then pass it aroud ha ha how the fck the guiness is the same after that im not sure


Very similar to how all Coca Cola in the world tastes the same despite Coke not actually producing any themselves.

Coke ship out the postmix syrup to licensed bottling plants all over the world, the plants bottle the coke to a standardised recipe using their own water supply (probably distilled).


"Guinness Flavour Extract, a dehydrated, hopped wort extract made from barley malt and roasted barley, is used for overseas production of the stout. The syrup is shipped from Ireland, where it is added at the ratio of 1:49 to locally brewed pale beer. In most overseas markets, Guinness Flavour Extract (GFE) is blended with locally brewed beer to produce FES."


To clear up some misinformation Guinness Draught isn't produced in Nigeria, they produce Guinness Foreign Extra Stout among others.

As far as I can tell (without actually phoning Deagio customer services) Guinness Draught in kegs is only produced in Ireland and is shipped out exactly the same.
All the other versions seem to use the wort extract and water it down with local PA to a standardised recipe.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Very similar to how all Coca Cola in the world tastes the same despite Coke not actually producing any themselves.
> 
> Coke ship out the postmix syrup to licensed bottling plants all over the world, the plants bottle the coke to a standardised recipe using their own water supply (probably distilled).
> 
> ...


Coca cola does not taste the same worldwide man no fckn way does it.... that shit in spain is piss.. its like sayn u got a clone of a plant but it was grown in different conditions ha  how the fck is that the same..... serious man i like u but sum of the copy and paste bs u put up is fckin annoyin


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe they just charge NI dearer for it cos we've given into the Brits and there treating us like traitors? Lol





irish4:20 said:


> No they wont serve both u get a choice wen u order


I meant if the pub serves both normal n extra cold guinness they may charge differently for the 2 like Wetherspoons used to, Extra cold was always 10p a pint dearer than normal etc


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I meant if the pub serves both normal n extra cold guinness they may charge differently for the 2 like Wetherspoons used to, Extra cold was always 10p a pint dearer than normal etc


Extra cold guinness ??? That aint Irish ... fck sake


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2015)

What's happened 2 the french connection ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Coca cola does not taste the same worldwide man no fckn way does it.... that shit in spain is piss.. its like sayn u got a clone of a plant but it was grown in different conditions ha  how the fck is that the same..... serious man i like u but sum of the copy and paste bs u put up is fckin annoyin


I have to agree. Simplest reason is water quality. Next i'll be hearing the old "you cannot tell the difference between pepsi and coke" argument.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe they just charge NI dearer for it cos we've given into the Brits and there treating us like traitors? Lol


Ur from a Catholic area they piss in it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> I have to agree. Simplest reason is water quality. Next i'll be hearing the old "you cannot tell the difference between pepsi and coke" argument.


U cant if uve no taste buds ... guess theres a few in here with no taste buds


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

@RIBENA heard the final of the hill race is nxt so that live feed mite do ya for it...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> It might be 1 is draught and the other is for a handpull/real ale tap or something?
> Maybe 1 is an 11gallon and the other is a 22?
> Or thirdly it could be different prices on different BOTTLES maybe?
> 
> There is only 1 draught guiness ive ever seen available to buy from ScotCo or Diageo etc in 20years of being in the trade but there are lots of different bottle collections they do and also small batch specials but normally these appear on a handpull pump not a draught pump/T-bar etc, Also 1 year they also did a green guinness for paddies day but cant remember when it was but all those barrels were bright green not grey/metal colour like normal


If someone pulls a pint of guiness from an ale tap they should be shot


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If someone pulls a pint of guiness from an ale tap they should be shot


It wont pull properly from an ale tap anyway man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Extra cold guinness ??? That aint Irish ... fck sake


Shit tastes nicer keep the glasses in the fridge shits like silk


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Shit tastes nicer keep the glasses in the fridge shits like silk


Stop man plz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> It wont pull properly from an ale tap anyway man


Draught wont but the specials/small batches of stouts n porters etc do as thats the pumps they are designed to be used on as unlike draught guinness they arent foamy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Coca cola does not taste the same worldwide man no fckn way does it.... that shit in spain is piss.. its like sayn u got a clone of a plant but it was grown in different conditions ha  how the fck is that the same..... serious man i like u but sum of the copy and paste bs u put up is fckin annoyin



The only difference is added sweeteners regionally.

The fundamental syrup and dilution ratio are exactly the same.

I don't cut and paste without quoting it mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Stop man plz


U dunno shit boy lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The only difference is added sweeteners regionally.
> 
> The fundamental syrup and dilution ratio are exactly the same.


So its not the same.... u cant add sometin to sometin and call it the same... 2+2 aint 2 man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> U dunno shit boy lol


Ive nva in my life heard sum1 as for a cold guinness glass.. nxt time ur in dub ask for 1 let me know how u get on ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive nva in my life heard sum1 as for a cold guinness glass.. nxt time ur in dub ask for 1 let me know how u get on ha


Chilled glasses for Guinness is a irish-american thing apparently, quite a lot of yanks ask for it, also eastern europeans seem to like drinking guinness with ice cubes in it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> I have to agree. Simplest reason is water quality.


...........

it's distilled!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Chilled glasses for Guinness is a irish-american thing apparently, quite a lot of yanks ask for it, also eastern europeans seem to like drinking guinness with ice cubes in it


Fuk that man nva seen it .. dnt even want to look it up ... guinness is served perfect wit a 2 pour in tulip glass  ummmm just had 8... at hme now smokin a j happy out cause dublin won well ..... fukin mad seen the gaa on sky sports ha good for the sport tho..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive nva in my life heard sum1 as for a cold guinness glass.. nxt time ur in dub ask for 1 let me know how u get on ha


Well when was the last time you heard somebody order a pint of Guinness Extra Cold?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........
> 
> it's distilled!


Or sparkling.. ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The only difference is added sweeteners regionally.
> 
> The fundamental syrup and dilution ratio are exactly the same.
> 
> I don't cut and paste without quoting it mate.


But didn't u say it tastes the same
All over the world??


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well when was the last time you heard somebody order a pint of Guinness Extra Cold?


Never


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2015)

wayyyy handbags are lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

coke deffo dont taste the same everywhere some places it has a right fuely backdrop lol, gunniess is the same everywhere taste like id imagine fucking dogshit to taste lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Never


lol the Extra cold sells more than the normal in England now i think, could be wrong


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Never


And there's your reason why you've never heard anybody ask for a cold Guinness glass.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And there's your reason why you've never heard anybody ask for a cold Guinness Glass.


Not in Ireland man if i asked for my guinness in a cold glass id be asked politly be asked to leave ... extra cold aint normal guinness as i said u cant add sumtin to sumtin and call it the same...


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well when was the last time you heard somebody order a pint of Guinness Extra Cold?


My old pub only sold the extra cold


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol the Extra cold sells more than the normal in England now i think, could be wrong


I swear man cme over here il bring ya round ya wnt get extra cold guinness anywer .... at least anywer i bring ya ha ...... Tiocfaidh ár lá ...  ha lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not in Ireland man if i asked for my guinness in a cold glass id be asked politly be asked to leave ... extra cold aint normal guinness as i said u cant add sumtin to sumtin and call it the same...



lol, Extra Cold is normal Guinness mate.

It just goes through a super chiller before it hits the pump, the higher asking price pays for the huge chiller the company come and fit into your cellar.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lol, Extra Cold is normal Guinness mate.
> 
> It just goes through a super chiller before it hits the pump, the higher asking price pays for the huge chiller the company come and fit into your cellar.


Why ruin sumtin thats perfect ??? Fckn pussies across the waters lukin for cold guinness ...


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

cold is the way to drink it, it's foul else.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 28, 2015)

Fuck ya stinking black shite, makes my arse fall off & brain feel like it's been trampled on by a heard of hippo's


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Merlot said:


> cold is the way to drink it, it's foul else.


Guinness is always served cold... not extra gay cold....


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

I buy what they serve ya wee leprechaun!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I buy what they serve ya wee leprechaun!


Shite it is so


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........
> 
> it's distilled!


Sorry i'm not a captain know-it-all or perfect. Apologies. So what is the real reason then captain? Because it sure as shit doesn't taste the same everywhere in the world.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> But didn't u say it tastes the same
> All over the world??


It does, the difference in sweeteners is whether sucrose or high fructose corn syrup was used as a starting point.

There is no taste difference between sugar made from synthesised fructose or high fructose corn syrup.

The back of the can/bottle just says 'sugar'.

Fructose found naturally in fruit is exactly the same as fructose made in a lab from corn syrup and exactly the same as fully synthesised frusctose in a lab.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

So it's me, Irish, tip top and I think new user talking shite then, were the ones with no taste buds or what cos we say it tastes different? Catch ur fuckin self on yorkie, ur full of shit some times m8, stop reading bollox and come back to the real world


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

come on lol weve danced this dance a few times over the years lol at least its something to read and the threads running fast lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea but if we all got the same seeds and grew em out with all same soil and feed are we all gonna get same product ? NO ... so it aint all the fukin same... simples


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> come on lol weve danced this dance a few times over the years lol at least its something to read and the threads running fast lol


Can u imagine us all meeting up sometime.....Guinness comes into the conversation and BAM, all fuckin hell breaks loose lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Can u imagine us all meeting up sometime.....Guinness comes into the conversation and BAM, all fuckin hell breaks loose lol


Luv it im up for it but now the meet has to happen in Ireland ...  better rate for u £ fckrs anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Can u imagine us all meeting up sometime.....Guinness comes into the conversation and BAM, all fuckin hell breaks loose lol


i know mate ive said it a few times, would have to be a select few or the right crowd or i see blood spilt, probably me own lol

think Z's got it right enough acid for everyman and it should be ok maybe? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Why ruin sumtin thats perfect ???


lol, only a fucking Irish fanboy would think Guinness is perfect.

The draught recipe has changed I don't know how times over the years, it's now pasteurised and in metal kegs and it has varying strengths depending on the package ffs.

As stouts go it's shite.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lol, only a fucking Irish fanboy would think Guinness is perfect.
> 
> The draught recipe has changed I don't know how times over the years, it's now pasteurised and in metal kegs and it has varying strengths depending on the package ffs.
> 
> As stouts go it's shite.


Says a man from yorkshirse .. piss off lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 28, 2015)

"Bacardi & coke please Mafanwy"
That's me sorted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Says a man from yorkshirse .. piss off lol


Lol, you won't hear me call Tetley's perfect and it sells a shitload more than Guinness.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, you won't hear me call Tetley's perfect and it sells a shitload more than Guinness.


I wudn call tetleys perfect either man ... and wat the fck has wat tetlys sells got to do wit guinness for fck sake


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

For anyone that's interested my das 100% certain that he could buy Guinness off Tennants brewery or buy it straight off Guinness, straight off Guinness was 5-6 quid dearer and it's was more creamy, the one off tennants was more bitter. Fuck what u read on the net this is fact.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2015)

yeah man dads rite, so is yorkie re the coke, cocacola made from cane sugar is a much nicer taste than that made from hfcs, carribbean coke and Bacardi rum with lime is a classic hit, in this country its cloying


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> For anyone that's interested my das 100% certain that he could buy Guinness off Tennants brewery or buy it straight off Guinness, straight off Guinness was 5-6 quid dearer and it's was more creamy, the one off tennants was more bitter. Fuck what u read on the net this is fact.



So you come with your dads speculation and past tense subjective opinion then try to pass that off as fact yet the www.guinness.com website calls bullshit!?

Fuck what your dad speculates this is directly from the Diageo website under 'our brands' and 'beer'........


*"Guinness*
*Top markets:* Great Britain, Ireland, Nigeria, United States, Cameroon

*Launch:* In 1759 Arthur Guinness signed a 9,000 year lease on a disused brewery at St James' Gate, Dublin. It cost him an initial £100 with an annual rent of £45.

The history of this iconic brand and world leading stout is a compelling story of invention, passion and belief. Famous for its Irish provenance and exceptional colour, this most prestigious of black beers is brewed in over 50 countries and enjoyed in around 150 worldwide.

*Variants:*

There are two main Guinness variants: Guinness Draught and Guinness Foreign Extra Stout.


Guinness Draught, sold predominantly in Europe, North America, Japan and Australia, is available as Guinness Original, Extra Cold, Extra Smooth and most recently as Guinness Red.
Guinness Foreign Extra Stout is the original export stout and is the key Guinness variant in the Caribbean, Africa and Asia."
(Extra Smooth is apparently sold in Ghana, Cameroon and Nigeria.)

So there we have it, straight from the source.
Original and Extra Cold, we have established already that they are exactly the same product, Extra Cold is simply chilled to 3.5c before serving.

They are the facts and anybody can contact Diageo themselves to clarify at........

*Diageo plc*
Lakeside Drive
Park Royal
London
NW10 7HQ
+44(0)20 8978 6000


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds more like to me Guinness were selling freshly made kegs and Tennents were selling em cheaper as they were nearing their use by date, hence the more bitter taste


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

I say we all fuck off the beer n have ourselves a nice cider from somerset!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Sounds more like to me Guinness were selling freshly made kegs and Tennents were selling em cheaper as they were nearing their use by date, hence the more bitter taste


Could be that, all I'm saying is u can buy it at two different prices and there's a difference in taste.,,,,yes yorkie, fact! Fuck diageo lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Could be that, all I'm saying is u can buy it at two different prices and there's a difference in taste.,,,,yes yorkie, fact! Fuck diageo lol


lmao, you've soon changed your tune from '2 different products'.

Diageo IS Guinness you silly sod, look it up!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you come with your dads speculation and past tense subjective opinion then try to pass that off as fact yet the www.guinness.com website calls bullshit!?
> 
> Fuck what your dad speculates this is directly from the Diageo website under 'our brands' and 'beer'........
> 
> ...


When did I mention the shit about original and extra cold? Ur at ur usual bollox of veering or the original topic lol, my god u can be an irritating twat at times.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lmao.
> 
> Diageo IS Guinness you silly sod, look it up!


Well then fuck Guinness too then lol. Comeback at me with something that says tennants don't sell cheaper shit like i said at the start and then I'm wrong....till then, I'm still right!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> When did I mention the shit about original and extra cold? Ur at ur usual bollox of veering or the original topic lol, my god u can be an irritating twat at times.


Not at all man, how about you pay attention to the argument that you started.

The Original and Extra Cold is to confirm that there are not 2 different products like you asserted, those are one and the same.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 28, 2015)

Im i in the uk thread or the 1 who flew over the cukoos nest??? Sumtimes i wonder...


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm the sane one, the rest of ya are fucked lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not at all man, how about you pay attention to the argument that you started.
> 
> The Original and Extra Cold is to confirm that there are not 2 different products like you asserted, those are one and the same.


What I said was u could buy two different types of Guinness, then I found out off my da it was off two different companies. There is something different about the two, thousands of fuckin guiness drinkers can't be wrong. It was yous cunts that started all this cold and extra cold shit, I know fuck all about that so why keep bringin that up. I'm done m8 before u veer onto the next topic lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

In response to me calling Zeddd out over stale Guinness and it being exactly the same product you came with this..........



Mastergrow said:


> @theyorkshireman do u disagree that u can buy two types of guiness from the brewery if u own a pub? One more expensive than the other?


And then this.........



Mastergrow said:


> Also a pub my dad owns in a town with about 8 other pubs, all the guiness drinkers come to his for there pints cos hes the only one that pays that little extra for the good/real guiness.


(I left out the bits that tried to make me look a cunt)


You were trying to make out that there are 2 different types of Guinness Draught and after speaking to your dad and having the facts put in front of you have since realised otherwise.

Now you are trying to change the conclusion to fit the premise with..........



Mastergrow said:


> Comeback at me with something that says tennants don't sell cheaper shit like i said at the start and then I'm wrong....till then, I'm still right!


And this........



Mastergrow said:


> There is something different about the two, thousands of fuckin guiness drinkers can't be wrong.


So your contradictory back peddling is here for all to see.



If there's something different about the 2 then Tennant's are likely selling short date like Ribena said or re racked beer (although I doubt Guinness is re racked).

Guinness Draught is Guiness Draught, end of.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

What a palava taking hours to come to the same fucking point that was made in the first place, all because of the 'Yorkie talks shite' mentality.

Only in the UK thread eh!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 28, 2015)

I still say there's something different about them, no back peddling here yorkie. Why would one be 5-6 quid dearer per keg and favoured among the thousands? And this one comes off Guinness/diageo lol....explains itself in my world m8, believe what u want


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

@zeddd


*www.pubguinness.pl*


Yeah it's all fucked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I still say there's something different about them, no back peddling here yorkie. Why would one be 5-6 quid dearer per keg and favoured among the thousands? And this one comes off Guinness/diageo lol....explains itself in my world m8, believe what u want



No the Guinness from Diageo is not 5-6 quid dearer, the probable short date shite from Tennants is 5-6 cheaper.

I wouldn't know anything about cheap shite from Tennants as I've only ever stocked Original and Extra Cold straight from Diageo.

Think about what you're saying mate, if there are fundamentally 2 different types of Guinness Draught (apart from the marketing behind Extra Cold) then why is it that Guinness/Diageo only produce and sell 1?

Explains itself in the logical world mate, believe what you want.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

laters boys, take care all.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 28, 2015)

N


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

And who the fuck are you!?


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 28, 2015)

Do some fucking research then you prick !


R1b3n4 said:


> not much info on the genetics on that site, im guessing they are just straight rip-offs of strains as opposed to being their own version of that strain etc


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 28, 2015)

Was gonna enter the discussion but it all got a bit lairy so I have removed my post. I know beer just as you undoubtedly do. Tetleys Boddingtons John Smiths Directors - wouldn't wash my bollocks in it. 
Who the fuck am I?
I'm just another cunt on the internet who on has a different opinion. Chill the fuck out our lad


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 28, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I'm just another cunt


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 28, 2015)

You don't know how big a cunt I am haha


----------



## Merlot (Jun 28, 2015)

The stoners are asleep, so the pissheads play


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

I love u guys lol, arguing over Guinness ona pot forum


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2015)

Check out who's awake.. Well I'd a power nap lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2015)

Seize the day


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

rollajoint said:


> Do some fucking research then you prick !


????

You had a bad bottle of milk or summat n decided to throw ya toys out the pram or something?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2015)

Fairy landed d,sound man my nephews over from England today n all perfect timing imma have him mingled.last time he smoked so muvh he wouldn't leave the house


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 29, 2015)

How do fellas


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't even drink guinness


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Hola,

Do cannabis leaves sweat? Went in to the tunnel this morning and noticed the 2 biggest plant had what looked like small droplets of water hanging from each serrated part of the leaf. One palnt every leaf was doing, the other maybe a quarter. What gives?? All the others are normal. I took a pic on my phone, but it's pretty shit quality. Couldnt be arsed to fetch me big camera.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Hola,
> 
> Do cannabis leaves sweat? Went in to the tunnel this morning and noticed the 2 biggest plant had what looked like small droplets of water hanging from each serrated part of the leaf. One palnt every leaf was doing, the other maybe a quarter. What gives?? All the others are normal. I took a pic on my phone, but it's pretty shit quality. Couldnt be arsed to fetch me big camera.


I dount its the plant sweating, probably humidity is too high in your poly and forming droplets on the leaves etc


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Odd there is a water bucket in there to help keep the air humid (else it's like a desert) but it would have been too cool over night. Temps would have been high teens max. Was 20 in there at 9 this morning with no moisture present on the material (humidity was my first thought too).


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Odd there is a water bucket in there to help keep the air humid (else it's like a desert) but it would have been too cool over night. Temps would have been high teens max. Was 20 in there at 9 this morning with no moisture present on the material (humidity was my first thought too).


But also you have to remember that in the mornings that moisture comes up from the ground as well, hence why sometimes you have dew on the grass etc even tho it hasnt rained


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

True not considered that


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Hola,
> 
> Do cannabis leaves sweat? Went in to the tunnel this morning and noticed the 2 biggest plant had what looked like small droplets of water hanging from each serrated part of the leaf. One palnt every leaf was doing, the other maybe a quarter. What gives?? All the others are normal. I took a pic on my phone, but it's pretty shit quality. Couldnt be arsed to fetch me big camera.


at night the plants respire giving out co2 and water


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Alright cheers boys


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sitting here bored so started trying to work out how old this Lemon is ive got in the cupboard, completely forgot to label it at the time so had no idea but looks like its been flowering somewhere between 10.5-11.5 weeks roughly so gna pull it out of the cupboard n look at it in proper light


----------



## ghb (Jun 29, 2015)

ribena, BROWN HAIRS = GETTING THERE lol

plants breathe same as us merlot, when you breathe out you lose water, if you press your mouth against a surface and breathe for a few mins you will see water droplets forming, exactly the same with the plants.

if you have multiple leaves sitting on top of each other it can lead to some nasty fungus as all that moisture is a great breeding ground.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

Afternoon gents, not long in from work, went and fed my girls, swung by the shop on way home now it's drink o'clock, with a few joints for good measure ! 
Happy Monday fuckers !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

My best mate is getting out the jail nxt month so I've just been looking for something to do with him to celebrate, I just managed to get us 2 nights in the Dam for £200 that's flights and hotel, fucking happy with myself here, So that's me going twice this year now. Once in September with my mate and again for the usual December trip with the wife.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

I've never been. Have they started to crack down on drugs tourists in the Dam yet?? I know most of the other cities have.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I've never been. Have they started to crack down on drugs tourists in the Dam yet?? I know most of the other cities have.


No mate not at all in my experience. I've been for the last 4 years in a row and never had any prob getting my drugs, just a lot of warnings were up the last time cos a few tourists had died after being sold white heroin as coke.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

BORING CUNTS !!!!! 
Time for another beer and a joint !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 29, 2015)

Im sick of the dam ive been over 15 times since i was 18 and its shit since then half of the coffeeshops are closed now.... barca is by far better imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im sick of the dam ive been over 15 times since i was 18 and its shit since then half of the coffeeshops are closed now.... barca is by far better imo


Never been to Barcelona mate but I intend to soon for the spanabis cup in next cpl yrs. 
Amsterdam is an amazing city mate. Especially at Xmas time, yeah a lot of the coffee shops are closed now but still loads open, 
Take out the weed I would still go to the dam for the experience and the atmosphere. The cheap pussy is also a bonus lmao !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Never been to Barcelona mate but I intend to soon for the spanabis cup in next cpl yrs.
> Amsterdam is an amazing city mate. Especially at Xmas time, yeah a lot of the coffee shops are closed now but still loads open,
> Take out the weed I would still go to the dam for the experience and the atmosphere. The cheap pussy is also a bonus lmao !!


Its sumtin to experience alri but i was like u used to go 2 a yr and then i went to barca and hav only been the dam once in last few yrs. I purely wud go to smoke so barca is alot better for smoke quality and pricewise ..
Was at spannabis this yr fuk me nva seen so many ppl smokin in 1 area ha ..


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Hmmm Braca is closer to me then the Dam is. Maybe I'll do both


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Hmmm Braca is closer to me then the Dam is. Maybe I'll do both


If ur goin to barca u need sum1 to help u get into a club so let me know and il get it sorted for ya ..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> If ur goin to barca u need sum1 to help u get into a club so let me know and il get it sorted for ya ..


Hahaha Irish and his connections lol. 
Would that be a certain female u met in barca when u were there. That also happens to pop in the thread now and then.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha Irish and his connections lol.
> Would that be a certain female u met in barca when u were there. That also happens to pop in the thread now and then.


She got me into 1 alri but im a member in a few


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> She got me into 1 alri but im a member in a few


Am I not right that u can join them online so your already a member when u arrive in Spain


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 29, 2015)

hows it growing you bunch of drugies


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)

fair to midland, good. about to have me some java and jib


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Im hungry but it's too hot to eat


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Im hungry but it's too hot to eat


I've just ordered a Chinese. I'm fucking starving.


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've just ordered a Chinese. I'm fucking starving.


wont eat it no more dont trust the slit eyes after food poisoinin 2 year ago but i do miss them tbh lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've just ordered a Chinese. I'm fucking starving.


No cunt around here delivers to my area. Would love a chinky...prob just end up throwing a frozen pizza in though  When I was in UK i had like 5 diff takeaways within a 5min walk of me. I still got em to deliver though lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)

makka said:


> wont eat it no more dont trust the slit eyes after food poisoinin 2 year ago but i do miss them tbh lol


just stay away from buffet, all you can eat asian, that where most of the food illness is usually. wide eyed mofo!


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> No cunt around here delivers to my area. Would love a chinky...prob just end up throwing a frozen pizza in though  When I was in UK i had like 5 diff takeaways within a 5min walk of me. I still got em to deliver though lol


no lie in a 2 mile radius theirs about 30 takeawaya wee i live probz more


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just stay away from buffet, all you can eat asian, that where most of the food illness is usually. wide eyed mofo!


hardwork getting nice clean food joints nowadays


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)

I have to drive 15 miles for chinese, only 2 pizza places deliver here in the country


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)

Always keep your nuts in the freezer fellas, for real! lool. Never occurred to me until I got food poisoning from cupboard walnuts one day. just a thought...


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't drive, else I could pop to local town which is 10mins away. 10mins and they wont deliver...lazy frog cunts.


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Always keep your nuts in the freezer fellas, for real! lool. Never occurred to me until I got food poisoning from cupboard walnuts one day. just a thought...


pastashio nuts are the one man eatem every day lol


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I don't drive, else I could pop to local town which is 10mins away. 10mins and they wont deliver...lazy frog cunts.


get ya self a ped lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

fuck that lol i'd rather walk then ride on a fucking chicken chaser.


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> fuck that lol i'd rather walk then ride on a fucking chicken chaser.


enjoy ya frozen pizza then


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

ha ya cunt 

I'll have to learn, she keeps banging on about it. She'll pay for us to do one of those week long courses in the uk. I said to her I want a range rover if I pass  I ain't driving around her Peugeot estate.


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> ha ya cunt
> 
> I'll have to learn, she keeps banging on about it. She'll pay for us to do one of those week long courses in the uk. I said to her I want a range rover if I pass  I ain't driving around her Peugeot estate.


u gotta be dickin that skirt haha fuckin ranges lol
take ur test over their its probz easier/less strict but i wouldnt know


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Am I not right that u can join them online so your already a member when u arrive in Spain


I've a m8 for Tenerife soon so I was looking online last night for cannabis clubs there, seems from reading there web page and reading on forums and shit tht u can just email them in advance before u go. This one was 20 euro joining fee lol. I read a few stories from ones who done it, they said they told them that the "medicate" over here for whatever reason and they don't want to be stuck without over there for a week or two and they got membership no problem


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Nah my french is appalling. 2 years and I still can't hold a basic convo lol

I were only joking, she wants to ditch the estate for a tourag or a pajero anyway, so i'll end up having to ferry her to and from airport so I can keep the car.


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Nah my french is appalling. 2 years and I still can't hold a basic convo lol
> 
> I were only joking, she wants to ditch the estate for a tourag or a pajero anyway, so i'll end up having to ferry her to and from airport so I can keep the car.


sounds sweet over there tho nice lil setup with the oap lol


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

lol aint bad like. Only real downside is zero social life. If I play it right though and save a good chunk, I can buy my own place in a few years. Stay here, rent that out..easy money.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Am I not right that u can join them online so your already a member when u arrive in Spain


Ive seen a couple them alri


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

Well frozen pizza was shit, but watched Harry Brown which is ace. Glad I got away from shit hole places like that.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2015)

My ears are burning!!! 

Hope all the growing is going well. It's hard to beat the heat here at 34 C. 

Been busy out here showing the boys how it's done and generally lazing about on the beach. Sonar has just been here so it's been mental.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

My weather app is predicting 37 in the shade tomorrow, but it's usually a touch on the low side, so I'm expecting 40ish. Will hit 50 in the sun, or close to. We're getting the same heat wave here in the south of france as you are in Spain. Temps wont drop below 30 for a few weeks yet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 29, 2015)

My tents 30° right now I might buy a small ac unit when I crop its only.gonna get worse


----------



## Merlot (Jun 29, 2015)

30 is cool in the tunnel lol my max temp went beyond what my mercury thermo could measure 50+. You're fine at 30, really. All this nonsense of cannabis not growing above 85f is BS. Mine are growing well in temps of 110-120+.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

Morning all, just saw this on facebook lol, anyone wanna chip in?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> My weather app is predicting 37 in the shade tomorrow, but it's usually a touch on the low side, so I'm expecting 40ish. Will hit 50 in the sun, or close to. We're getting the same heat wave here in the south of france as you are in Spain. Temps wont drop below 30 for a few weeks yet


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

It's already 30 lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

Buds in 7 litre pots  blue rhino zombie kush gloves in the same bin nearest to the house!  all of my strains including kosher Kush came out top shelf 530g is easy with a 600w. I think 600g is possible


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3451013 View attachment 3451014 View attachment 3451015 View attachment 3451016View attachment 3451019 View attachment 3451020


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3451021


I crack up every time I see this picture that you post! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I dount its the plant sweating, probably humidity is too high in your poly and forming droplets on the leaves etc


It's both tbh. Plants have to transpire to breathe to use up the nutes. At night when the light goes and temps drop, the humidity rises at the same time. 
That's why we ladies bring the washing in before it gets dark. Think of all the dew on the lawn in the morning. You need to increase the air movement.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

Air flow is an issue. The tunnel isn't ideally situated, but I can't change that. I usually pull them out during the day. They're only in the tunnel overnight and if anyone is visiting/doing work etc. Maybe I'll run a fan in there overnight.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Air flow is an issue. The tunnel isn't ideally situated, but I can't change that. I usually pull them out during the day. They're only in the tunnel overnight and if anyone is visiting/doing work etc. Maybe I'll run a fan in there overnight.


You water them in the morning? Or at night? I used to water the outdoor at night coz the soil stays wetter for longer but indoors I'd water soil in the morning. I just prefer hydro. I hate watering plants.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone fancy a go? lol

https://www.facebook.com/vinecomedychannel/videos/838946056197228/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Air flow is an issue. The tunnel isn't ideally situated, but I can't change that. I usually pull them out during the day. They're only in the tunnel overnight and if anyone is visiting/doing work etc. Maybe I'll run a fan in there overnight.


Out of interest what direction is your poly aligned to and what directions are most of the winds in your part of the country?
i.e. where I am most winds come from the south west towards the north east so all poly tunnels down this part of the coutry are aligned SW-NE so they get a breeze thru the poly etc, obviously if yours isnt aligned with the winds then you will have to wait til next season to move it etc


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

early evening generally when I'm watering the veg and herbs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a m8 for Tenerife soon so I was looking online last night for cannabis clubs there, seems from reading there web page and reading on forums and shit tht u can just email them in advance before u go. This one was 20 euro joining fee lol. I read a few stories from ones who done it, they said they told them that the "medicate" over here for whatever reason and they don't want to be stuck without over there for a week or two and they got membership no problem


mate there's a couple on Tenerife, the lads we know from there sorted us out about a.half of fireballs to toke while we were on the island cos the club had a license issue to sort. be my luck it'll open an I'll have to go catch a flight haha. It's near veronicas las americas, think its 35e the other in los cristianos is a hundred euro and no guest members allowed ffs.

nice to hear the locals have been liking the BB gear in the association.

I jumped in jig's pool with my blower in my pocket on Sunday, couple days in the sun and its dried out n fine.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Out of interest what direction is your poly aligned to and what directions are most of the winds in your part of the country?
> i.e. where I am most winds come from the south west towards the north east so all poly tunnels down this part of the coutry are aligned SW-NE so they get a breeze thru the poly etc, obviously if yours isnt aligned with the winds then you will have to wait til next season to move it etc


Door faces south. Windows east and west. The west side is fairly sheltered as it's close to a 30 foot hedge. Wind generally comes from the south or the east. It can't be moved the veg garden is outback near the stables, moving the polytunnel to a more suitable spot makes the contents very visible to the likes of the farrier, vet and horse trainer who are here often. This house has high traffic of people who wouldn't be to impressed....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 30, 2015)

ello lads


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

G'day mate.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ello lads


Morning(Evening where you are) mate hows you?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning(Evening where you are) mate hows you?


hey mate its 7pm here Tuesday hanging out to do tax refund online tonite 3k refund


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

Drinks are on you!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey mate its 7pm here Tuesday hanging out to do tax refund online tonite 3k refund


So what car/grow bits you buying then? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate there's a couple on Tenerife, the lads we know from there sorted us out about a.half of fireballs to toke while we were on the island cos the club had a license issue to sort. be my luck it'll open an I'll have to go catch a flight haha. It's near veronicas las americas, think its 35e the other in los cristianos is a hundred euro and no guest members allowed ffs.
> 
> nice to hear the locals have been liking the BB gear in the association.
> 
> I jumped in jig's pool with my blower in my pocket on Sunday, couple days in the sun and its dried out n fine.


Whatever one I was looking at don was only €20 to join, think it was called the elephant or something. I just told my m8 to have a gander himself and arrange it, fuckin cunts would have u doin everything for them lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> So what car/grow bits you buying then? lol


1000w ballast, lamp and some DNA Holy Grail Kush seeds, I have about 2k in bills that includes car rego and a quite hefty power bill need paying


----------



## makka (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> 30 is cool in the tunnel lol my max temp went beyond what my mercury thermo could measure 50+. You're fine at 30, really. All this nonsense of cannabis not growing above 85f is BS. Mine are growing well in temps of 110-120+.


lol try growing something like jack herer in high heat and watch the fucker stretch in veg and foxtail in flower lmao diffrerent strain different game u will see that if u continue growing with diff genetics


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah I've got one that stretched like a cunt. The rest are ok. By the time flowering hits, temps should be normal again around 25-28c. By harvest temps will low 20s. This year was never going to be more then an experiment anyway. I'm looking out for more heat durable plants for next year. Mandala seeds do a few which are good for temps up to 40c.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah I've got one that stretched like a cunt. The rest are ok. By the time flowering hits, temps should be normal again around 25-28c. By harvest temps will low 20s. This year was never going to be more then an experiment anyway. I'm looking out for more heat durable plants for next year. Mandala seeds do a few which are good for temps up to 40c.


man have you seen what happens to weed plants once they get 12/12, gonna have a handful, everyone here thinks u should flip em with black plastic asap


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2015)

ive just fukked a tent cos I flipped some cheese haze at 20 cm and they stopped at 2 metres which is above the light


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

20cm I'm doomed lol mine are over a meter tall cept the runt, it's just under. I load a pic of me stretched plant and the bushy bitch so ya can have a laugh


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> 20cm I'm doomed lol mine are over a meter tall cept the runt, it's just under. I load a pic of me stretched plant and the bushy bitch so ya can have a laugh


its all about the flower cycle u got that strong light at least flip one man so u know what we talking about


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2015)

this is what ide do get some 2b1 and some panda wrap and make a box to pit over em give em 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Whatever one I was looking at don was only €20 to join, think it was called the elephant or something. I just told my m8 to have a gander himself and arrange it, fuckin cunts would have u doin everything for them lol


aye had a quick butchers n that ones closed atm. Best off mbb'ing a bit n chucking it in the hold.


----------



## LeMrMagu (Jun 30, 2015)

where do u fellas exhaust your air from tents ?
im sending it straight to attic, but im a w bit scared of hellis at nights, when air gets colder outside at summer..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

LeMrMagu said:


> where do u fellas exhaust your air from tents ?
> im sending it straight to attic, but im a w bit scared of hellis at nights, when air gets colder outside at summer..


unless ur running multiple lights ur fine dont worry


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 30, 2015)

stretching is a common sign of it being too hot, amonst many things, yeah weed will grow in crazy temps they aint gonna internal combust if it hits 90f lol but do a indoor side by side of plants growinin in 110-120f compared to normal temps lol

your enviroment is everything in growing, and yes they will grow in crazy temps but it wont be a touch on the same strain grown well in a normal enviroment.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll have to visit the outdoor section and see how the cali growers deal with heat. They all seem to lick each others asses though...it's odd.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2015)

outdoor growers asses taste like molasses.

Invest in fans!
broseph, a few fans moving air through the GH, under and above the canopy at night to avoid mould. same mov't during the day, just on a higher setting. Also, major CFM (cubic feet/minute) exhaust fan.... move that air through there with force during the day. a few econo box fans gets ya started, add a few oscillators for canopy and sumthin heavier for exhaust.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm afraid shit like that is out of the question. I HAVE to keep it looking like a normal greenhouse, that was made very clear. Prob get away with running a single fan overnight, bout it. They sit outside during the day unless I'm expecting people anyways. No fans gonna change the outside air temp


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2015)

you're not gonna want to move them any longer after two wks into flowering, they'll start to double in size and become delicate. you'll see!

fans mos def lower the air temp -inside- that greenhouse, or it may be much hotter than outside. fans r a normal thing to have in a GH. find a few smaller profile fans, I just grabbed a cheap one at the dollar store. this shld be interesting.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 30, 2015)

LeMrMagu said:


> where do u fellas exhaust your air from tents ?
> im sending it straight to attic, but im a w bit scared of hellis at nights, when air gets colder outside at summer..


The attic is fine. I am doing full grows in an attic have done in the past as well, I'm not gonna say I don't get the odd brown stain in my boxers when the heli goes over but I've never had any probs, I only run a 600w tho so if your running multiple lights then it may be a lot warmer so easier to see from above. 
Just remember the heli cameras can't see thru the building they just get a general view of the thermal temps of the entire building so as long as your full attic isn't over 35/40c u shud be more than ok.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'll have to visit the outdoor section and see how the cali growers deal with heat. They all seem to lick each others asses though...it's odd.


a lot of the yank growers have large fans hanging in the poly to aid airflow etc


----------



## ghb (Jun 30, 2015)

a clay roof will give a different temperature than a concrete roof, same with natural slate and compsite. insulated, un-insulated, lived in attic etc.

there are a million reasons why a roof might be warmer than next doors and i think the chances of actually getting nicked by a chopper spying, especially these days with all the cuts, are 0%. 

it's the smell you want to be careful with, then light leaks, then noise. after these three things you can do environmentally there are all the other variables to consider.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 30, 2015)

My zlh are twice as big as the rest of my girls, and my livers cut is still looking like it did 2 weeks ago when I potted it up, as u can see in the pic it's the sad looking runt in the middle. 
I've had to flip to flower today or I'm gonna run out of height for the lemons cos I've only got 1.5m height to play with and obviously the light hangs a little lower than that. 
The seed strains I'm doing I ain't too fussed about so I'll take whatever I get off em, 
The psycho is about 20" tall so that won't be as much I'm used to but it will be kept for personal 

I've a few others in there but couldn't be arsed taking pics of em all


----------



## makka (Jun 30, 2015)

fookin cookin today pheeewwwwweeeeeee


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes it's going to be interesting 

Reduce plant count? From 9 to 3 or 4?

I'll get some fans in there. Got a couple of those dyson blade less monstrosities hanging about. Hanging one from roof though...ehhh this tunnel cost 80 quid from amazon...it's cheap chines shit.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

This is the kinda shit ya want, no old factories anywhere near you ? lol or ebay


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol that would blow the tunnel away ffs it's only 4.5mx2x2

That's a lot of spuds


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My ears are burning!!!
> 
> Hope all the growing is going well. It's hard to beat the heat here at 34 C.





TheHulk11 said:


> The attic is fine. I am doing full grows in an attic have done in the past as well, I'm not gonna say I don't get the odd brown stain in my boxers when the heli goes over but I've never had any probs, I only run a 600w tho so if your running multiple lights then it may be a lot warmer so easier to see from above.
> Just remember the heli cameras can't see thru the building they just get a general view of the thermal temps of the entire building so as long as your full attic isn't over 35/40c u shud be more than ok.


Make sure you have some insulation to prevent obvious hot spots on the roof and you'll be fine


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2015)

mojitos and exo


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> mojitos and exo


Sum real guinness


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 30, 2015)

Day 43 fucking sweating in there man


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Make sure you have some insulation to prevent obvious hot spots on the roof and you'll be fine


I use air con, not tents. In SPAIN, where I can do what the fuck I like.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

share the love zed!

The UK is a nanny state.


----------



## killa1986 (Jun 30, 2015)

Weed is well over priced!! Wat u get for a 20 used to cost a tenner lol!! Mite as well just grow!!!! Rfc!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

For street weed I'd pay
10 is 1.7g
20 is 3.2g
50 is a Q
100 is half OZ
200 an OZ

Standard price if you're desperate.

Fuck all this tenner a gram bollox. I use to make the cunt weigh the shit in front of me as well. Proper little chav he was lol always had excuses as to why the bag was light.

That's street price. If you know a grower then an oz is 130-150.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I use air con, not tents. In SPAIN, where I can do what the fuck I like.



http://www.spainbuddy.com/cannabis-cultivation-decriminalised-in-spain/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.spainbuddy.com/cannabis-cultivation-decriminalised-in-spain/


This is first year in many that I'm not doing outdoor. I cant be bothered to cut it in Sept/Oct and I want to spend more time at our beach place. I am worried about visibility due to this law and I don't need to advertise from the terrace. 

Also, the hydro shops have been asking me to do clones for them due to this new change of law. I'll help out but unless its 50% deposit for a big order, I can't be bothered to cut anything. 

I'll get a fine for 20 lights but I'm not going away.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is first year in many that I'm not doing outdoor. I cant be bothered to cut it in Sept/Oct and I want to spend more time at our beach place. I am worried about visibility due to this law and I don't need to advertise from the terrace.
> 
> Also, the hydro shops have been asking me to do clones for them due to this new change of law. I'll help out but unless its 50% deposit for a big order, I can't be bothered to cut anything.
> 
> I'll get a fine for 20 lights but I'm not going away.


God sake (in a gay ,tutting kind of way)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> God sake (in a gay ,tutting kind of way)


Y que?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 30, 2015)

Merlot said:


> For street weed I'd pay
> 10 is 1.7g
> 20 is 3.2g
> 50 is a Q
> ...


almost the same her apart from 
10 is 0.8g
20 is 1.6g
50 is a Q
100/110 is half OZ
200-220 an OZ


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2015)

Who doesn't wish they were growing in Spain. uk is damn near full legalization from wat i hear. But that's just before prices plummet, so don't feel bad.

Now I'm thinking if I ever go on the lamb I'd head to Spain and not Canada. S. has a better nightlife, _decent laws _and cool uninhibited women.

_Grow shops and growers can sell cuttings/seedlings provided they do not display them openly to the public. _


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Y que?


Ahem, I think you will find it's B&Q


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Soz, I put some £ in the bank today, when I checked few hrs ago , it had credited the amount twice ! Tidy me thinks, checked few mins ago ,they corrected it , CUNTS !, ahhh well,mustn't grumble ,hope there's no terrorists in Devon next month !


----------



## Merlot (Jun 30, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> almost the same her apart from
> *10 is 0.8g
> 20 is 1.6g*
> 50 is a Q
> ...


Man that's fucked up!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Who doesn't wish they were growing in Spain. uk is damn near full legalization from wat i hear. But that's just before prices plummet, so don't feel bad.
> 
> Now I'm thinking if I ever go on the lamb I'd head to Spain and not Canada. S. has a better nightlife, _decent laws _and cool uninhibited women.
> 
> _Grow shops and growers can sell cuttings/seedlings provided they do not display them openly to the public. _


I reckon you'd be fine Abe however for many, becoming an expat and learning another language to fluency level is not easy. You're not at home and you need to set up a network that you feel comfortable within. There may be times when you brush shoulders with nice Italian and Russian families. Who you gonna call? 

Our system needs clarification therefore in the meantime people work their own rules. 

The article was correct and I can confirm that the grow shops want to sell clones now legally and I can also confirm that visible plants on terraces will get you a fine. 

I reckon Canada and Cali would be good but there is no way I'm leaving this place, I'm too set up. The downside is that we get paid less but we can just have more lights and still sleep well.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Watch them ladyboys abe


----------



## LeMrMagu (Jun 30, 2015)

how much do they want for OZ in North Irl. ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2015)

LeMrMagu said:


> how much do they want for OZ in North Irl. ?



Speak 2 the collective


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 30, 2015)

LeMrMagu said:


> how much do they want for OZ in North Irl. ?


I hear they want thousands of £s...... But they don't get it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is first year in many that I'm not doing outdoor. I cant be bothered to cut it in Sept/Oct and I want to spend more time at our beach place. I am worried about visibility due to this law and I don't need to advertise from the terrace.
> 
> Also, the hydro shops have been asking me to do clones for them due to this new change of law. I'll help out but unless its 50% deposit for a big order, I can't be bothered to cut anything.
> 
> I'll get a fine for 20 lights but I'm not going away.


Its getting more n more tempting to just pack up the kids n missus n head to Spain lol, could be sorted within a year lol, just wish I had the money lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

LeMrMagu said:


> how much do they want for OZ in North Irl. ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Roobarb (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I use air con, not tents. In SPAIN, where I can do what the fuck I like.



Rub it in why don't you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Rub it in why don't you


It's not about rubbing it in. It's about making sure that any police know that I'm not in the UK. (Hence the gloves in the bin picture).

Any of you guys could technically move to the another country in the EU. It just so happened that 10 years ago I moved to Cataluyna. 

I work in the industry, simple. 
I'm not saying that you couldn't do it too, but helicopters and police are the last thing on my mind. I'm going to a police party on Saturday here and they will all be on drugs! Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Been doing a bit f research on this SLH ive got going as its 11 weeks 12/12 roughly and still hasnt started swelling too much, looks like ive got one of the SSH phenos by the structure n if it is it aint ever gonna fill out lol,also it says its done by 10-11 weeks and the plant ive got is just foxtailing and kicking out new hairs on the foxtails but no new hairs on the main body of the buds....think at some point im just gonna have to chop it n smoke it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

some rather crappy pics lol......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2015)

Bin it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bin it


lol tempting, its had a hard life in this heat, just gna chop her n smoke her methinks, not much I can do about that short of stop growing til winter/buy an AC/buy LED`s lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Been doing a bit f research on this SLH ive got going as its 11 weeks 12/12 roughly and still hasnt started swelling too much, looks like ive got one of the SSH phenos by the structure n if it is it aint ever gonna fill out lol,also it says its done by 10-11 weeks and the plant ive got is just foxtailing and kicking out new hairs on the foxtails but no new hairs on the main body of the buds....think at some point im just gonna have to chop it n smoke it lol



Maybe you can chop, they certainly don't look full of nutes.

Have you thought about a faster plant like Critical? 7 weeks and you are done!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3451728


whats that then? PH pen/torch/square dildo? dont help i cant read the writing on it either lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> whats that then? PH pen/torch/square dildo? dont help i cant read the writing on it either lol


That's a cheap microscop from China. Prob cost about €20 and as you can see I use it a lot. 

I grow a lot of Sativa mixes so I don't go extra time for couch lock. I'm famous for cutting Jamaican dream at 44 days 90% sativa. I made an unknown strain pretty famous here.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

TBH hun this plant is only a bagseed grow that was chucked in there, providing it finishes n i get some smoke off it to tide me over im fine lol, never expected much out of this one lol, also i could do with the spare room in there removing it will create lol, gonna get it out the cupboard tonight for some proper pics and cut off all those fucked fan leaves lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

You know sometimes I see you guys growing slow plants and I'm thinking RISK RISK RISK!!! Why have them growing for 11 weeks and not 7. Better for beginners anyway as you go full circle and learn quicker. Professionally we aren't growing Dr Grinspoon out here! 

The sooner you get a harvest out the better no? I don't even like weed hanging around for more than 10 days. The clubs can open and shut the jars!! 

There are so many strains that I could recommend to you that are 42 - 50 days. I've grown loads of fast plants when I didn't have as many lights. I don't really need a harvest every week so I'm on a 9 weeker right now. Pure love for blue rhino that's why.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> TBH hun this plant is only a bagseed grow that was chucked in there, providing it finishes n i get some smoke off it to tide me over im fine lol, never expected much out of this one lol, also i could do with the spare room in there removing it will create lol, gonna get it out the cupboard tonight for some proper pics and cut off all those fucked fan leaves lol


Experiments are always good but what if you'd just cut 12 x 42 g and had nearly Half a box from one square? Risk v reward no? I just got 530g from 12 plants.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You know sometimes I see you guys growing slow plants and I'm thinking RISK RISK RISK!!! Why have them growing for 11 weeks and not 7. Better for beginners anyway as you go full circle and learn quicker. Professionally we aren't growing Dr Grinspoon out here!
> 
> The sooner you get a harvest out the better no? I don't even like weed hanging around for more than 10 days. The clubs can open and shut the jars!!
> 
> There are so many strains that I could recommend to you that are 42 - 50 days. I've grown loads of fast plants when I didn't have as many lights. I don't really need a harvest every week so I'm on a 9 weeker right now. Pure love for blue rhino that's why.


lol it was just simply a case of im sick of all the cheese round this way n had those seeds so cracked one just to see if anything even smokeable came out of it lol, normally i try to stick to 8 weekers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Buds look fine man we Aint smoking leaf here are we .....temps are shocking in swear I don't know how they carry on in other countries this heat is killing me man but on a plus time to drop little man of at school soon bring on the milfs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Experiments are always good but what if you'd just cut 12 x 42 g and had nearly Half a box from one square? Risk v reward no? I just got 530g from 12 plants.





lahadaextranjera said:


> Experiments are always good but what if you'd just cut 12 x 42 g and had nearly Half a box from one square? Risk v reward no? I just got 530g from 12 plants.


Oh I should have said this SLH was started when the Essex Gringoes were in there flowering, this was just to fill up the spare floorspace in there lol, got just under 15oz from the12 ( 6 clones and another 6 clones with a week or 2`s veg) with the Gringo and next lot are 2 DPQ`s and after that are 2 BPxBK

Also, just in the process of setting a veg area up, when i do will be going bk to flowering out clones with little veg time etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Buds look fine man we Aint smoking leaf here are we .....temps are shocking in swear I don't know how they carry on in other countries this heat is killing me man but on a plus time to drop little man of at school soon bring on the milfs


yeah you know, will all be fine as n when i can upgrade equipment etc, gradual process as money comes in lol, atm temps in the cupboard are well over 100, thats why im not too bothered with the SLH looking a bit airy as i know not much can be done about it till the new equipment lol, but hey at least its smoke n money lol

Also, why you think i do the school runs in the morning?  lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Out of interest @lahada, if you have that list available any chance you could chuck it up in here please? Then i can cherry pick thru it as im fussy lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Its hard work this time a year man I wanna get a little ac unit for the bedroom should help out a bit man ...u heard of that liquid ice? Suppose to help plants thrive in high temps


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol tempting, its had a hard life in this heat, just gna chop her n smoke her methinks, not much I can do about that short of stop growing til winter/buy an AC/buy LED`s lol


Its hotter in the UK today!!! I need to go beach!!
My friends hydro shop bcn 420 posts out seeds.  this fridge is the stock of seeds at my friends shop. He's Scandinavian so he speaks English. He's been posting seeds all over the world. http://bcn420.comThis is another shop that I get trade in. The R-Kiem boys have offered me clones of their champion Negra 44 y Portela. I would be stupid to refuse.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Its hard work this time a year man I wanna get a little ac unit for the bedroom should help out a bit man ...u heard of that liquid ice? Suppose to help plants thrive in high temps


Yeah i need to get an AC/air cooler or anything to help lol, then some LED`s lol, nah not heard of it mate soz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Its hotter in the UK today!!! I need to go beach!!
> My friends hydro shop bcn 420 posts out seeds. View attachment 3451733 View attachment 3451734


Yup mid 30`s here, expected to go up as high as 37-39 apparently


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Out of interest @lahada, if you have that list available any chance you could chuck it up in here please? Then i can cherry pick thru it as im fussy lol


I nearly started a thread once called ' fast plants!' Sure I can do a list.

I was chatting to a grower on the street yesterday and he was recommending portable AC to me which cost him €500. He's nice, he ran out his house last week to give me a bag of Bio Veneno! 

I've got a unit and go for cooling off breaks in there. 22C! The plants love it! The ambient temp of that place at night without AC is above 24C now.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I nearly started a thread once called ' fast plants!' Sure I can do a list.


Maybe you should? Would certainly help a lot of the members out i reckon, maybe put a cap on it of only strains PROVEN to flower in 8 weeks or under etc?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Maybe you should? Would certainly help a lot of the members out i reckon, maybe put a cap on it of only strains PROVEN to flower in 8 weeks or under etc?


I do like helping people for sure but there a line between being a complete wannabe know it all and being helpful! Lol maybe I should just PM the list to you? 

I'll do it when I'm chilling out later. It's 1;30 and Im not even up yet!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I do like helping people for sure but there a line between being a complete wannabe know it all and being helpful! Lol maybe I should just PM the list to you?
> 
> I'll do it when I'm chilling out later. It's 1;30 and Im not even up yet!


Whatever way you want to do it hun, Pm or in here is fine, yeah do it once your awake an had a cuppa n a joint etc, didnt realise you had only just crawled out of ya wanking chariot lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

It's 38 in the shade here  had to stop for some grub n a few beers before back out to melt whilst weeding the herb beds.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

Merlot said:


> It's 38 in the shade here  had to stop for some grub n a few beers before back out to melt whilst weeding the herb beds.


You need to spend the day the La Hada way!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2015)

tell me that's a herb grinder, but it looks like it may be blow w a scorpion on the lid? nice legs!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> tell me that's a herb grinder, but it looks like it may be blow w a scorpion on the lid? nice legs!!



It's a grinder! I've got a few and I like the cheap plastic ones a lot. These 3 stage ones that collect pollen can be a pain but this one was a gift and I love it!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2015)

Niiiice just had to ask. I'm not quite awake, so thought it looked extra mysterious at 7:50 am. Have a good day lahada


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Niiiice just had to ask. I'm not quite awake, so thought it looked extra mysterious at 7:50 am. Have a good day lahada


You have a good day too! I'm dragging my bf to the beach with me! Catch u later Octopussy!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You need to spend the day the La Hada way!!!
> View attachment 3451744


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd plough it


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

Twice...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

How d'ya know this fanny ain't no tranny?? Lmfao!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

That's whats making it more interesting...go on show us your Adams apple oooohhhhhn


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohhh fun times


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh fuck someone's gonna get messy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's whats making it more interesting...go on show us your Adams apple oooohhhhhn


Have you ever seen a post op ladyboy ? They're pretty convincing!! Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh fuck someone's gonna get messy


U bet ur ass mate


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

Irish whats them things that look like sweets??


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How d'ya know this fanny ain't no tranny?? Lmfao!


And you think that would stop this lot? lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohhh fun times


Gd man... ive just found a line on red chupa chups down this way at long last lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh fuck someone's gonna get messy


Don't blame ya mate. I've already had my XL portion this morning and couldn't leave the house without a shower.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 1, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Irish whats them things that look like sweets??


Disco biscuits mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Irish whats them things that look like sweets??


Ecstasy tablets mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Is that charlie as well Irish? Bless ya haha

Yeh them ladyboys are scary stuff man especially the Thai ones as all the blokes are only small anyway lool


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm watching a fire in progress from the window! The water planes have arrived. Flames appear to be at least 10 metres high. Maybe I should forget that idea about an isolated house in the mountains!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Shit..a bit too big for marshmallows that one...I set fire to field once when I was a kid it looked pretty similar to that minus the mountains


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is that charlie as well Irish? Bless ya haha
> 
> Yeh them ladyboys are scary stuff man especially the Thai ones as all the blokes are only small anyway lool


Yea of meerkov man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha naughty boy mans gotta treat himself now and again tho ain't he....I've turned into a right boring cunt yesterday I knocked up a big fuck off squirrel assault course not ones been on it yet lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha naughty boy mans gotta treat himself now and again tho ain't he....I've turned into a right boring cunt yesterday I knocked up a big fuck off squirrel assault course not ones been on it yet lol


You have to ensure that the ONLY way they can get the food is to use the course otherwise it wont work, squirrels aint stupid, they dont go round doing assault courses if they dont need to lol


----------



## makka (Jul 1, 2015)

lmfao never thought of it like that but ye it makes complete sense dont it haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeh man I've had to squirrel proof the bird table as they were nicking ball the suet lool the only way is for em to do the course...I've put a few tempters mid way to coax em in hope it works man sad ain't I lool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd plough it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Lool......two in the pink, one in the stink


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool......two in the pink, one in the stink View attachment 3451791


You could at least wash your hands first lmao.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2015)

afternoon gents its hotter than a cunt around here


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> afternoon gents its hotter than a cunt around here


Tell me bout it mate it's hitting 30 here and my grow area is at 35. It's fucking too hot. 
Was stuck working as well till 2. At least I'm home now and can try enjoy the nicer weather


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Tell me bout it mate it's hitting 30 here and my grow area is at 35. It's fucking too hot.
> Was stuck working as well till 2. At least I'm home now and can try enjoy the nicer weather


yeah man im gonna do a bit of work then crack out the mojitos again never know if we gonna get more summer so gotta make hay when then sun shine, got a 1.2 sog of exo coming down at the weekend and its looking mint the other tents a disgrace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

thunderstorms about to KO in the toon. no coat haha pub til it fucks off methinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

ghetto where did you get your vac purge setup from lad? link me up pls.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha yeh bit dotty Aint they been out in the garden fucking about with stuff lol my new job description.....aye it is hotter than a cunt haha time for a water fight with the kids again......don I didn't vac purge mate just heat purge in a pyrex....there's loads if VAC's on eBay tho vacitpro is a good one look for vacuum chambers for degassing silicon some come as a complete set up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

just made it to the rubber dub as the lightning started. 10 minutes its now boiling again stuff steaming haha.

cheers ghetto ill have a deeks. The lad I gave that jar of wax to was mingeing about the taste. Says I ain't used 4-5 times purified. So I telt him to get the vac kit and do it himself if he's that fucking fussy.

nearly blew my face off making that ahite


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ungrateful fucker lol that's it tell him to make it himself from now on


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

My tents on fire


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

Was your mother also your sister?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2015)

lol some cunts eh? turnin their nose up at extracts, they forgot about soapbar with all us fancy growers people don't know how lucky they are, weed/hash in the past was gash


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Have you been on the ripen 2nite merlot ?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup. Guzzle that shit by the liter.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

I like a joint with mine prospect


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2015)

suggest any new members put any trolls on ignore like we do dunno who u fighting with merlot but they are on my list so their posts never show to me


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2015)

Medicropper07 is also continuing to troll TnT as well. If it can't think to convey real ideas it'll be banned soon enough. https://www.rollitup.org/t/weed-wednesday.875923/#post-11718734


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2015)

no one gives a fuck about these witless cunts, about 5 years ago we had a proper troll called adolf who was always raping ur dead mother and pissing in her eyeballs or some heinous shit happened like a member died and he would come on bating everyone lol cant even be arsed with this lame shit never once made me laugh this new set of baby trolls ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2015)

so whose on it....hulk?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 1, 2015)

....or give ya lungs a rest & eat cookies !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 1, 2015)

Evening warm people


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Evening WF

How's the op handling the temps ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2015)

With people on block this thread doesnt make much sense sometimes lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 1, 2015)

Not running yet Mr


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> With people on block this thread doesnt make much sense sometimes lol




If god didn't make sheep

There'd be no shepherds


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> suggest any new members put any trolls on ignore like we do dunno who u fighting with merlot but they are on my list so their posts never show to me


I can't help myself lol I'm still trying to work out his main account.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2015)

and sheep dogs


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 1, 2015)

Fekin sheep dog bitches


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm sober tonight zeddd. I'm counting the pennies till payday on Friday so u till then I'm off the drink, but when Friday comes the weekend will be a blur !!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 1, 2015)

Must be welsh. Scared them sheep dog gonna fuck up his shag for the night...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hahaha Merlot u do know Baz is welsh !
However he prefers ponies so the sheep are safe lmao !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

Jus been yo feed the ladies lights off 32° I'm fucked if I'm getting to sleep tonight lol bring on winter


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 1, 2015)

37° now I ain't even going.in that room tonight fuck it sofa job I rekon wish we never got that free cavity wall insulation now haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 2, 2015)

Morning all, hot ,sweaty n overcast down here with random bright spells lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

aye we had thunder and lightning for a good couple hours about midnight. Sat n got baked watching it cos there was no way I was kipping through the banging. Coupled with being on it I'm like a zombie today. Bong and off to spoons for breaky.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye we had thunder and lightning for a good couple hours about midnight. Sat n got baked watching it cos there was no way I was kipping through the banging. Coupled with being on it I'm like a zombie today. Bong and off to spoons for breaky.


You back in blighty now or still off at the summer camp? lol, any updates on BP seeds yet other than "few months"?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

It's the same here. It's only 25 thank fuck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You back in blighty now or still off at the summer camp? lol, any updates on BP seeds yet other than "few months"?


aye back in blighty. And yeah status update is now "coming soon" lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> It's the same here. It's only 25 thank fuck.


bout that here. whiskey seeping out my brow atm. Gonna go and stand in the freezer section at morrisons for a bit hah


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

buzzsaw time, or right ere for year.
hafta i.d. for poison ivyine first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

apparently putting the peas back after stuffing them in me keks is frowned upon. Who'd have thunk it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Loving Ireland sold a few "50 " bags @ 1.5 n they called for more loool


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You need to spend the day the La Hada way!!!
> View attachment 3451744


Still wanna see ur ass


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohhh fun times


Lucky man how did it go? I snorted2 tramadol n two strips on vals n popped a few tramadol... Can't remember anything


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol some cunts eh? turnin their nose up at extracts, they forgot about soapbar with all us fancy growers people don't know how lucky they are, weed/hash in the past was gash


Simply ignorance dude always boils down to lack understanding


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Note to self; don't workout on valium... Nearly killed myself but broke a chair like a boss


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Note to self; don't workout on valium... Nearly killed myself but broke a chair like a boss


What sorta workouts this m8? Ain't seen one wer u smash up chairs...might suit me that


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 2, 2015)

@ MG mail m8, U fucking diamond U


----------



## Crazytrain420 (Jul 2, 2015)

20 quid for an eighth, don't buy in ounces can't afford hence why ivr just started my own grow haha in se London its always cheese of amnesia don't find anything great that often


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What sorta workouts this m8? Ain't seen one wer u smash up chairs...might suit me that


Arnold press gone wrong lol loaded too much for the last few reps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Crazytrain420 said:


> 20 quid for an eighth, don't buy in ounces can't afford hence why ivr just started my own grow haha in se London its always cheese of amnesia don't find anything great that often


35-50 for 3.5 of hash here n between 1.2-1.8 for a fifty bag here n u think you've it bad


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

howdy folks

bored shitless here, posty let me down this morning n has gave me the right ump, need drugs lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Got all my goodies saved for the little cousin.. Those tramadol snorted are alright man


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

fucking tramadol lmao poofs fake opiates.........


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> howdy folks
> 
> bored shitless here, posty let me down this morning n has gave me the right ump, need drugs lol


Ffs Royal Mail failing to deliver ur medication.....sue them


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs Royal Mail failing to deliver ur medication.....sue them


dunno bout sue if i had a uzi n box of grenades id be more inclined to go on a sorting office rampage!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

spose on a plus note, me clones have started to root 2 at 8days thats pretty quick for me, plus i got me label printer working again go me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

These tramadol beat nothing lol not to mention all the 3 different hashes n 3 different buds n bho oh n enough diazepam to cover me till I order more


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

...enjoy your label gun lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

id rob a granny right now if i knew she had a 8th of the proper, 4 80mg oxy's and rock or 3 in her bag lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ...enjoy your label gun lol


im rocking a proper label printer bitch not sum shitty label gun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

I could crouch behind her u push her over loool then the ol knick n run...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im rocking a proper label printer bitch not sum shitty label gun.


Iz it the dymo? Been looking at em for a while on ebay auction


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I could crouch behind her u push her over loool then the ol knick n run...


sounds like a plan lax all we gotta do is find a granny whos holding said gear, would feel bad robbing her for just the money lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Iz it the dymo? Been looking at em for a while on ebay auction


no mate just a brother ql 570 dus the job tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

You 2 have reached a new low, robbing fucking grannies, fuckin crack heads lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

christ ne drugs off posty and you two are out on a granny robbing spree.

shite feeling watching the posty walk past the house init.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

24 hour society my arse. might have to go for a livener shortly, vending machines out of cans with it being so george an andy


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

it was lax idea lolol

and shes gotta be fair game if shes holding an 8th of gear,oxy's n rock lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> sounds like a plan lax all we gotta do is find a granny whos holding said gear, would feel bad robbing her for just the money lmao


Just to be fair we leave her bus fair


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You 2 have reached a new low, robbing fucking grannies, fuckin crack heads lol


You want in? It's not robbing it's liberating


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Lool u lot make me feel normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

@ Don gonna smoke all that today with the lightweight cousin then to the park.I'll take a few vals incase he freaks out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

good plan, 


newuserlol said:


> it was lax idea lolol
> 
> and shes gotta be fair game if shes holding an 8th of gear,oxy's n rock lol


bigger boys made me do it mum honest hahaha

a granny holding that sorta gear woiuld probably chin the lot of us as we tried to take her bag ffs lmao


@LAX that's gonna mangle the lad. I had word off the kid who was complaining this morning, he was in the back of the seed shiop in town, he's a rig set up, can filter the lot for dabs. he done a 2grains of rice sized hit and whiteyed hard, said his vision had gone digital and he just fled the shop legs all heavy and then the thunderstorm caught him, he was in a reet 808 went home and kipped for 4 hours then smashed 40 quids worth of takeaway lmao. 

i could go a couple vals right about now like. you ndd lax haha you shouldn't be using clips on your bar if your pressing on your tod man, that could go badly wrong. dunno how you manage on vals. lifting the remote's a push for me


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

granny robbing, you got a bit of jock in you?


----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2015)

aint no one pushing me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good plan,
> 
> bigger boys made me do it mum honest hahaha
> 
> ...


I've half the dabs gone was lovely but the psychosis hash was my favourite by Farlow the bho but ur hash is epic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good plan,
> 
> bigger boys made me do it mum honest hahaha
> 
> ...


I've to put an order in payday (tomorrow) n she should land next week...We can organised a pick n mix of ur grand re for a box or so once in a while if u like.


Was dumbbells dude nearly rupped the debts off me lol good times so I stopped n did 100 pull ups n pushup n lats n traps only used 15kg per bell so alot less


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

cheers man, i didn't care for the taste of mazar much tbh not that i even tried the bho. that hash was livers psycho mix, i do much better hash than bho that's for cert. 

pick n mix well is running low tbh mate should have some psycho n livers for me though. I'll have my own setup starting in a month or so. might end up being too easy again though but once in a while's ne harm eh.......

been looking at the gym near my new house, looks decent. going to get my arse back in shape. no weights though probably just my own resistance. must be a belter all that time off to get mashed and work out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2015)

Get a. Pull up bar n swim...job done


Definitely some of the best hash I've ever had man,honestly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

aye i do like a swim. and ill be doing 3-4 mile on the bike to graft each day, IF i manage to stay off the booze for a bit i'll drop a couple of stone easy. 16 in this heat is no fun like. 

that hash i done by hand mix, normally i use a drill but it was a small batch so just hand mixed. i reckon if i could get exo cosis and livers trim into one run it'd be pretty cracking like.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 2, 2015)

If the granny is packing then she's getting a smashing lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

look at them nora batties oooosh ya fucker hahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Still wanna see ur ass


Ok but only if you show me yours first! Deal?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok but only if you show me yours first! Deal?


I'd take that deal, but to be honest it's u getting the bum end of it lol. My ass ain't much to look at unless u like hairy shitters


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'd take that deal, but to be honest it's u getting the bum end of it lol. My ass ain't much to look at unless u like hairy shitters


I don't think mine is all that either mate! Just paid 3 mths gym membership and can count the 10 times I went!  fucking useless! Plus it's got stupid tan lines which i need to work on.

Just woken up from a siesta and need spreader mat which surprisingly 3 hydro shops don't have!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2015)

Just received my Pax 2  round 2 at trying to cut the ciggies. If it's good as the hype, then i might just sell my volcano. Never really enjoyed the whole bag system and it being a fixture on a table instead of something portable.

also first time i ever bought something that cost the same in the UK as it does in the states. Annoyingly the other thing i want, is $45 in the states and £75 here. Fucking robbery.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 2, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> Just received my Pax 2  round 2 at trying to cut the ciggies. If it's good as the hype, then i might just sell my volcano. Never really enjoyed the whole bag system and it being a fixture on a table instead of something portable.
> 
> also first time i ever bought something that cost the same in the UK as it does in the states. Annoyingly the other thing i want, is $45 in the states and £75 here. Fucking robbery.


Give me a shout if u decide to sell your volcano mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Give me a shout if u decide to sell your volcano mate.


Will do. Only used it a couple of dozen times. Took it to london in september and it's just sat in a box since. At £170 for the pax, doesn't make much sense to keep the volcano as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm hopefully getting mine tomorrow! I don't know why peeps don't like them. They make the taste a lot better than even a.blunt Imo and you go through a fraction of the weed. Aye so you cant pop it in yet sky rocket but I don't smoke while I'm.out usually. Not arsed while I'm boozing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2015)

Mcgregor vs Mendez it's going to be good.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

those Columbian mules are getting hotter


TheHulk11 said:


> If the granny is packing then she's getting a smashing lmao
> 
> View attachment 3452443 View attachment 3452444


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Mcgregor vs Mendez it's going to be good.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Mcgregor vs Mendez it's going to be good.


rec mendes will get inside and smash the fuk outta him


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Wulls haze goji og


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Guava dawg  glue


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeti og and s1 cookies


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Get the glue potted up and under a 400 mh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lool


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

How's ur blue meanie now ghetto? Is it in flower yet?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Not yet man waiting for this lot to finish up be another 3 weeks not unless I can squeeze it in when I take a couple out..she's looking good tho man leaves are very waxy they have a permanent shine to em


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not yet man waiting for this lot to finish up be another 3 weeks not unless I can squeeze it in when I take a couple out..she's looking good tho man leaves are very waxy they have a permanent shine to em


Like the sound of tht gorilla glue too m8, seen a few different crosses with it that sounded nice too but ain't no time in my room for regs lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

She's a fucker to get rooted tho man I took a couple for a lad who sorted me a few and 15 days later still noting....I had to take a load of liver and exo cuts for me self as well once they're all done I'll get the dome full of meanie and whatever else is ready


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Aye same here its not the #4 but suppose to be dank anyways we'll see man someone who had the #4 made a bunch of s1's with it and released em they must be fire cuz he's been asked to make more


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye same here its not the #4 but suppose to be dank anyways we'll see man someone who had the #4 made a bunch of s1's with it and released em they must be fire cuz he's been asked to make more


Aye you've a few nice ones there m8, goina be interesting to see how they turn out


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Omg

Its not the real glue


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeh man its gonna be fun for sure can see it getting messy tho


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Keep calm lads

My cousin's got a blue dream, its a beast 

I'll give u a smoke report


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man its gonna be fun for sure can see it getting messy tho


yeah im down to exo only atm binned all the others and the cheese haze is hit and miss yield wise, just about to cut my exo sog hoping for a fair bit lol by the look so its cash and sellability


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

U canna go wrong wi a bit of exo man I love the stuff


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol deleting posts again


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

watch em abe

lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

medi escaped from the asylum


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> medi escaped from the asylum


ive escaped from a couple, it really aint that hard lol pointless tho cause they just send the feds to your last addy to get ya again, is a laugh when they hit the panic button n you get all the bods from all the wards chasing ya lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive escaped from a couple, it really aint that hard lol pointless tho cause they just send the feds to your last addy to get ya again, is a laugh when they hit the panic button n you get all the bods from all the wards chasing ya lmao


Lol, ye nut! There's one not far from me and I've a few m8s that wer in there, there's a few lads use to deliver em up drugs too lol....kinda defeated the purpose lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

I've a m8 was laying a vinyl floor in the nut house near me, he says he spread the glue on the floor and a women walked thru the barrier tape in flip flops, flip flops stuck to the glue on the floor and she walked on as if nothing happened lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> a laugh when they hit the panic button n you get all the bods from all the wards chasing ya lmao


Really liked that _One flew over the cuckoos nest, _that big indian that escaped to cananda was the shit. I've only spent one overnight in a mental facility, diverted me there bcos i was very irritable with some cops. The weird thing was I get there and I already knew my roommate from town, bloke bummed 20$ off me.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, ye nut! There's one not far from me and I've a few m8s that wer in there, there's a few lads use to deliver em up drugs too lol....kinda defeated the purpose lol


lol you could buy crack n smack in the tea room just outside the ward of mine lmao and they use to smoke dope in the smoking room on ward lol

crazy places cause your all mixed it aint like hes just semi nuts put him in the semi nuts ward no your all mixed men and women some off there fucking nut!

they give a drug called halipelidal or something like that quite abit on them wards its to stop paranoid thoughts n calm you down but a side effect of it is it cranks ya neck right up, so you got all these nutjobs walking about looking even more crazy.

also if you really play up smash a few window etc they will jab you up with i.v lorazepam thats a nice benzo lol id get bored smash the place up just for a shot lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol you could buy crack n smack in the tea room just outside the ward of mine lmao and they use to smoke dope in the smoking room on ward lol
> 
> crazy places cause your all mixed it aint like hes just semi nuts put him in the semi nuts ward no your all mixed men and women some off there fucking nut!
> 
> ...


Sounds like u made the most of the place then aye lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

The dsm was written by the pharma industry


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like u made the most of the place then aye lol


was there 6wks mate that time, quite enjoyed it tbh lol art therapy, cooking therapy, gym therapy was the best tho they take ya off site to a local gym lol can you imagine 20-30 nutjobs of there head on meds trying to play basketball lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> was there 6wks mate that time, quite enjoyed it tbh lol art therapy, cooking therapy, gym therapy was the best tho they take ya off site to a local gym lol can you imagine 20-30 nutjobs of there head on meds trying to play basketball lmfao


Sounds like fun m8 tbh if you've fuck all else to do


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like fun m8 tbh if you've fuck all else to do


yeah that place werent too bad at all lol got proper sectioned once tho that wasnt fun lol smashed every window/door in the place tho so they didnt forget me lol its that strengthen glass so you dont cut ya hand up too bad lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol you could buy crack n smack in the tea room just outside the ward of mine lmao and they use to smoke dope in the smoking room on ward lol
> 
> crazy places cause your all mixed it aint like hes just semi nuts put him in the semi nuts ward no your all mixed men and women some off there fucking nut!
> 
> ...


you know they got the best drugs anywhere makes sense to spread the love your way


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

Had a GF who was an occupational therapist, invited me to her uni hospital job for an art therapy class w her patients. It was so enjoyable doing the arts and crafts w the crazies, thought these people are really chilll. I started to fantasize about breaking into an asylum, or fake it like the indian chief. I didn't want life's responsibilities in my 20s. got my mandatory overnight 3 years later.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Had a GF who was an occupational therapist, invited me to her uni hospital job for an art therapy class w her patients. It was so enjoyable doing the arts and crafts w the crazies, thought these people are really chilll. I started to fantasize about breaking into an asylum, or fake it like the indian chief. I didn't want life's responsibilities in my 20s. got my mandatory overnight 3 years later.


thats the problem with em, you start to use em as a mini break.

fuck it lifes getting hard ill just get meself nutted off lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Them antipsychotics sort the men out from the boys abe


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> rec mendes will get inside and smash the fuk outta him


Yea I assume Mendez will ruin him.. I like how his stand up has been looking lately..


R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3452531


Que wey?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Stealth mode


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats the problem with em, you start to use em as a mini break.
> 
> fuck it lifes getting hard ill just get meself nutted off lol


U manage to sort any drugs out for this evening or u on the booze? I've a wedding on Saturday so thot I'd get on the drink as I'm off for a few days before. Fuckin had to splash out on a new suit and all the other day, fuckin costs a fortune this shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U manage to sort any drugs out for this evening or u on the booze? I've a wedding on Saturday so thot I'd get on the drink as I'm off for a few days before. Fuckin had to splash out on a new suit and all the other day, fuckin costs a fortune this shit lol


how much does a marks and spencer suit cost man?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

Just me weed. It's the dam coffee that sends me. can't consume alcohol, that triggers all kinds of shit. already agro fighting to be cheerful.

claustrophobic being in any room or building for any length. I can barely sit thru a full meal at a restaurant at times. my back to the wall is best and prefer to be near an exit. can't stand being locked in anywhere.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U manage to sort any drugs out for this evening or u on the booze? I've a wedding on Saturday so thot I'd get on the drink as I'm off for a few days before. Fuckin had to splash out on a new suit and all the other day, fuckin costs a fortune this shit lol


devil juice mate, due hash,weed,tabs 2mora should have been today the cunting postman!

suits lol fuck i aint worn one for 10+ yr now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Just me weed. It's the dam coffee that sends me. can't consume alcohol, that triggers all kinds of shit. already agro fighting to be cheerful.
> 
> claustrophobic being in any room or building for any length. I can barely sit thru a full meal at a restaurant at times. my back to the wall is best and prefer to be near an exit. can't stand being locked in anywhere.


crowd,heights,the sea,people i dont no to name a few that will set me off on the the crazy mode lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how much does a marks and spencer suit cost man?


Go and fuck urself u crippled old cunt. M&S pfffttt. Suit, shirt, tie and shoes cost £340, do fuckin rightly cos I can't see me wearing it for long. I'll be home and gettin changed before long


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Go and fuck urself u crippled old cunt. M&S pfffttt. Suit, shirt, tie and shoes cost £340, do fuckin rightly cos I can't see me wearing it for long. I'll be home and gettin changed before long


fucking el mg could have got a asda job and a 8th of proper to liven up the wedding at that price lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mg could have got a asda job and a 8th of proper to liven up the wedding at that price lolol


Aye I needed a suit man, been to a few funerals and shit lately and felt like a bellend lol. 5-7 days a week I wear a pair of snickers work trousers and an old tshirt, this a good m8s wedding so thot I'd make an effort. Should be plenty gear there anyway....I hope lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el mg could have got a asda job and a 8th of proper to liven up the wedding at that price lolol


could have got a sheet of acid and a Hawaiian shirt for that dollar


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I needed a suit man, been to a few funerals and shit lately and felt like a bellend lol. 5-7 days a week I wear a pair of snickers work trousers and an old tshirt, this a good m8s wedding so thot I'd make an effort. Should be plenty gear there anyway....I hope lol


fuck i been lucky, i no its coming tho but ive never been to a funeral that means anything to me, went to a ex's mums funeral was rough as fuck tbh cause when she was on her death bed id given the ex a load of vals telling her it would help her deal with it, the twat took too many n fell asleep on the bed as her mum was dieing...... yes i still feel bad,


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck i been lucky, i no its coming tho but ive never been to a funeral that means anything to me, went to a ex's mums funeral was rough as fuck tbh cause when she was on her death bed id given the ex a load of vals telling her it would help her deal with it, the twat took too many n fell asleep on the bed as her mum was dieing...... yes i still feel bad,


her dying mother only needed a glass of water to stay alive and the dumb bint was spazzed on benzos, rec its her fault shes dead lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> her dying mother only needed a glass of water to stay alive and the dumb bint was spazzed on benzos, rec its her fault shes dead lol


it was a proper all family around the bed jobby waiting for her to die, n the silly fuck fell asleep on the bed lmao still she was a cracking shag the ex not the dead mum in law lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> it was a proper all family around the bed jobby waiting for her to die, n the silly fuck fell asleep on the bed lmao still she was a cracking shag the ex not the dead mum in law lol


Always seems to go back to fucking dead people in here lol, well I'm hungry as fuck so just ordered a dominos, ain't had one in ages


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

#notsonecrofuntimes


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

#thatmakesnosense


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> #thatmakesnosense


you had be around at the time to understand merlot, it wasnt pretty lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you had be around at the time to understand merlot, it wasnt pretty lol


Was all relaxs doin the dirty wee slag


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Was all relaxs doin the dirty wee slag


yeah i blame relax too lolol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

them prescription meds will fuck ya up lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

am pissed n thinking of going on a bike ride to find some drugs, probably not me best idea so im gonna have another drink a few crazy pills n try forget lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

drink driving isn't good! even on a pedal bike... have another tinny


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> drink driving isn't good! even on a pedal bike... have another tinny


tinny lol fuck all that weak shit spirits only here

but yeah your right bed it is.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Happy bunch of cunts arnt ya haha.....big bag a weed and I'm sound I just get bored when I've cash to burn I need to start spending my money on more productive stuff when I've got it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

another reason i dont like dogs, if some1s annoying ya you tell em well you tell em at least before you chew there head off lol

and fuck of ghet without ya loan aka a big bag of weed youd be 1 miserabe cunt n you no it,


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm hopefully getting mine tomorrow! I don't know why peeps don't like them. They make the taste a lot better than even a.blunt Imo and you go through a fraction of the weed. Aye so you cant pop it in yet sky rocket but I don't smoke while I'm.out usually. Not arsed while I'm boozing.


It does the job, it just doesn't really work for me in such a small room in London. Maybe i'll keep hold of it till I get my own place with my own living room. Certainly does the job. Did you go solid valve or easy?

Very much looking forward to trying this pax 2 out though. Looks like a top notch bit of kit, even if a bunch of the price is just for silly motion sensors etc. Now I just need to find myself some weed. Not the easiest thing in the world this soon after glasto given my limited range of contacts.

Also bought a magic flight finishing grinder. Damn expensive for what it is, but from what I've seen it'll make for some killer vapour.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

That dog would die on the spot.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> That dog would die on the spot.


not before id slit its throat.....

dogs are dogs i dont give a fuck about raising n what not, no1 speaks dog that i no off u never no.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

I wouldnt allow a kid near mine cause the outcome would be worse, but for a house pet that's a bad sign...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

oh dont doubt by morning it will be ''not my dog never'' ''a dog is what you make it''

mugs.com

a dog is a animal that you will never truely understand or no what it will do.......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't even wanna watch it is it bad? I can't stand seeing little kids around big dogs when you know just one snap of the jaw is all its gonna tek fuck that.....yeh without weed I'm an horrible cunt mate bit that's all I need a big bag a weed and I'm happy lol that's all I need is a big bag a weed


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

Dog snaps cause the kid is fucking with it. More noise then damage (as per most dog fights) still, not acceptable from a house pet. I'd expect it from mine, but they're far from being house pets.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't even wanna watch it is it bad? I can't stand seeing little kids around big dogs when you know just one snap of the jaw is all its gonna tek fuck that.....yeh without weed I'm an horrible cunt mate bit that's all I need a big bag a weed and I'm happy lol that's all I need is a big bag a weed


wasnt much to see really ghet the dog obvs had a chunk the cam went off quicktime, i was only trying to get a rise anyway am bored lol still dont agree with dogs around kids tho.

that one moment that one slip up and ya kids life is ruined, id quite happily eat dog only a puppie mind older dog meat is spose to be chewy as fuck lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> wasnt much to see really ghet the dog obvs had a chunk the cam went off quicktime, i was only trying to get a rise anyway am bored lol still dont agree with dogs around kids tho.
> 
> that one moment that one slip up and ya kids life is ruined, id quite happily eat dog only a puppie mind older dog meat is spose to be chewy as fuck lol


My m8s looking to get a few pups outta his dog soon, its a dog de bordeux, I could see about getting u one or two, suppose to be real nice grilled lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 2, 2015)

Think my fuckin phones packed in ffs, been playing up for a bit, fuckin piece of shit!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Aye they're all different I've had mine since 7 weeks old ones wicked jus like a kid the others a grumpy old man except when u got a bit a meat on ya plate then he's ya best pal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

I wanna try suckling pig shits looks nice but a little bit wrongbat the same time lool suppose to be dead nice an all


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wanna try suckling pig shits looks nice but a little bit wrongbat the same time lool suppose to be dead nice an all


U don't want a pig for that m8, a calf is what u need, they think it's there Ma's tit !, ....so I'm told


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lmfao fuck it I'll just for for a jar of liver instead warmed up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2015)

Stuttering just thinking about it


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

free dogs for all! More reliable than most humans fucking nature tbf.

tip top its the solid valve job. Sod replacing easy valves periodically.



had a replacement. Valve not long back but hardly used not bad for a ton


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't even wanna watch it is it bad? I can't stand seeing little kids around big dogs when you know just one snap of the jaw is all its gonna tek fuck that.....yeh without weed I'm an horrible cunt mate bit that's all I need a big bag a weed and I'm happy lol that's all I need is a big bag a weed


nah kid keeps grabbing dogs tail then dog whacks kid in the face with his snout, doesnt even bite the kid


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 3, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Morning collective


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> oh dont doubt by morning it will be ''not my dog never'' ''a dog is what you make it''
> 
> mugs.com
> 
> a dog is a animal that you will never truely understand or no what it will do.......


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2015)

Merlot you really have as many cats as you say? I love cats, great creatures! little bastards keep me company.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 3, 2015)

Oui. Only 1 is mine, the others belong to the boss. There was 20, but one strayed into the dogs enclosure...she didn't come out alive.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2015)

19 hella lot of cats. imagine they just roam all over the place. mine (3) are indoors, I let em out only as long as I can keep an eye on em, predators concern me, woods all around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

sloppy training IMO or rather no training, you aint their alpha. it's like letting a kid go feral. 

anyone watching the new true detectives or that wayward pines?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2015)

True Detective could be better, but I'm in for the season. great eerie music. sweet aerial cinematography of Los Angeles between scenes. The land scheme story is similar to Chinatown; This show is California film noir genre.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

morning fuckers. It's Friday !!! More importantly it's Payday !! 
Gonna be a messy weekend.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sloppy training IMO or rather no training, you aint their alpha. it's like letting a kid go feral.
> 
> that wayward pines?


Just set the dvr for wayward pines, doesn't start until TR July 9th here. Thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

aye abe it's not a patch on the first one but it's only 2 eps in, i'll give it time. think wayward pines is out on torrent up to ep7. I was put off finding out it was same people who did Lost, i'll be fucked if i'm watching another 7 season epic where they answer questions with more questions and cliffhangers only to fuck you off at the end.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 3, 2015)

All rescues off the street. Some of them are proper brusiers.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 3, 2015)

back from the school run.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

ah well some things you just can't fix, least you've given them a home man. saw some really crackers dogs in spain, guy had a dog de Bordeaux panting to feck, thing must have been suffering in 35+ and the farms neighbour had this mad enormous Pyrenees, i mean why would you put a dog like that through 40c heat in summer it's like saying you can only go to spain wearing your thermal undies and tri climate north face.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 3, 2015)

Its scortchio down here again today just been in the garden for about 15 mins can feel it burning already


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

Work done. Time to get fucked up and enjoy the sun !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm cracking the bbq on and hitting the volcano, party bags of psycho. Way forward...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

I am fucked !!
Finished work then came home and spent 2 hours in the garden cutting the grass and tidying up. 
Then took the dogs for an hour walk. Now I've finally sat down opened a beer, sparked a joint and phoned a take away for dinner.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

Dogs are knackered after they're walk !!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 3, 2015)

I've only just finished for the day. Time for some vino


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I've only just finished for the day. Time for some vino


Enjoy mate, I've just finished my munch. Now it's time to properly hit the beers !


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Any bosses in the house ?


----------



## tyson13579 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry to jump in like this but I have a question for fellow uk growers. I've been running 2000w in a 1 bed flat for a while with no probs, 9am till 9pm 12/12 my kwh is 19p threw the day and only 7p at night.. is it suspicious to run 2000w from 7pm to 7am?? Is it suspicious to run lights at night? Thanks


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

tyson13579 said:


> Sorry to jump in like this but I have a question for fellow uk growers. I've been running 2000w in a 1 bed flat for a while with no probs, 9am till 9pm 12/12 my kwh is 19p threw the day and only 7p at night.. is it suspicious to run 2000w from 7pm to 7am?? Is it suspicious to run lights at night? Thanks



Get yourself a good sparky


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

tyson13579 said:


> Sorry to jump in like this but I have a question for fellow uk growers. I've been running 2000w in a 1 bed flat for a while with no probs, 9am till 9pm 12/12 my kwh is 19p threw the day and only 7p at night.. is it suspicious to run 2000w from 7pm to 7am?? Is it suspicious to run lights at night? Thanks


I'd say no. Unless you have a smart meter for your electricity. I've ran 1200w thru the night many times over the years for cost and heat efficiency and it's not been any problem.


----------



## tyson13579 (Jul 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'd say no. Unless you have a smart meter for your electricity. I've ran 1200w thru the night many times over the years for cost and heat efficiency and it's not been any problem.


Cheers mate, I'm not sure if I have a smart meter but I'm in npower and I just checked and my tariff says "standard sc electricity ROB? I'm guessing I'm not on a smart metre?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 3, 2015)

tyson13579 said:


> Cheers mate, I'm not sure if I have a smart meter but I'm in npower and I just checked and my tariff says "standard sc electricity ROB? I'm guessing I'm not on a smart metre?


Probably not mate u would know if u had one and it would ha been fitted in the last few years.


----------



## tyson13579 (Jul 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Probably not mate u would know if u had one and it would ha been fitted in the last few years.


Alright, cheers pal


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Are you a boss tyson ?


----------



## Igotthe6 (Jul 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3453005


Look up a movie hell wait I will give a link.......http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/how-beer-saved-the-world/


----------



## makka (Jul 3, 2015)

131 messages well it killed 45 errr time for a fatty actually


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

@prospect 

Get the boss lady 2 make an account


----------



## Merlot (Jul 3, 2015)

Why don't you come suck on my shotgun you cunt?? It double fires for extra thrill...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 3, 2015)

Lost 48 stone today putting my grow room together in tent in garage , fuck me it's hard work.


----------



## makka (Jul 3, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lost 48 stone today putting my grow room together in tent in garage , fuck me it's hard work.


even worse in this heat


----------



## Merlot (Jul 3, 2015)

Was 25 here by 9am and over 40 by midday.....I get aggravated when hot. Got dragged shopping today.....if murder wasn't illegal, many would die lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 3, 2015)

Burn him !!!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Just set the dvr for wayward pines, doesn't start until TR July 9th here. Thanks!


 both John Adams and Thomas Jefferson, the only signers of the Declaration of Independence later to serve as Presidents of the United States, died on the same day: July 4, 1826.................wtf


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Morning subscribers

Tip of the day 

Super crop the top node every time you top or fim


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

goooooooood morning people

im still buzzin me nut off, best way to wake up i reckon lol


----------



## ovo (Jul 4, 2015)

Too hot to hoot.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

had some 10wk exo of old pukka recently, fucking el that man can grow! 

buds where like rocks never seen exo like it, but spose i wouldnt seeing as i chop mine at 8wk lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

tyson13579 said:


> Sorry to jump in like this but I have a question for fellow uk growers. I've been running 2000w in a 1 bed flat for a while with no probs, 9am till 9pm 12/12 my kwh is 19p threw the day and only 7p at night.. is it suspicious to run 2000w from 7pm to 7am?? Is it suspicious to run lights at night? Thanks


i wouldnt worry, i run 1450hpw 2x600 and 250 in a 1bed flat for about a year with no probs, i say no probs but there was a few issues one day the electric went of, didnt have a clue what it was, but in the landing where i was there was sockets for the cleaners to hoover, had to run extension leads threw the letter box and use the socket for the grow lol for a few hours till a sparky friend came n sorted it out lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2015)

star tonic 50% cbd [death star x cannatonic] / exo


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

I declare it beer' o clock!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

im fucking starving! could munch one of these hmmmm


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 4, 2015)

@ALl the irish lot

http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/public-to-have-say-on-legality-of-drugs-340721.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Instagram might be known as a place for people to be hashtag wankers and stick pictures of their dinner up along with a sh*t load of buzz words that are guaranteed to include #healthy and #cheekynandos, but it also has other uses. *

You can post pictures of just about anything, and one user, ValleyRec420, used it to post pictures of blunts that he had rolled – and they are pretty f*cking good.

Most people struggle to even roll their spliff, but this guy is a total pro, and can not only make the perfect spliff but can make some pretty creative sh*t while he is at it.



















It seems pretty obvious to say this guy is the best spliff roller I’ve ever seen, and judging by the amount of pot he shoves in them, he can probably get you seriously high as well.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 4, 2015)

afternoon lurkers lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

Looking at property prices in the local town. Can get a 3 bed flat for 32k euro. It's not a pretty town hence cheap prices, but with mortgage payments at 175 per month, it could be an earner...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Looking at property prices in the local town. Can get a 3 bed flat for 32k euro. It's not a pretty town hence cheap prices, but with mortgage payments at 175 per month, it could be an earner...


With expenses like that plus the cost of electric on top ur gna hyave to do 50k just to break even......


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

need to find buyers first merlot aint no good having a shit load of weed that you carnt sell, also need to see if you can grow top shelf bud cause your outdoor aint gonna be no top shelf.

loads of people are on the dabs nowdays and concentrates go for good prices, turn it all in to shatter n wax, easier to move aswel its small.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

Not for growing, for renting out. I aint getting my ass locked up for a house grow.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

lmao sorry most in here think empty house owned, fill that fucker with plants and earn...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

Nah fuck that. I've finally got a stable life, not fucking that up for a few extra euro. Plus, as you all pointed out, I gotta be able to shift the shit as well.

Here's a laugh for ya  4 foot plant with another month of veg or so....how tall ya reckon by end of flower?? Would 3m height be enough? Looking at getting a proper tunnel, and fucking this chinese shit off. Still in two minds rather to keep the best 3 or 4 and put the rest into compost bin..


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah 3m should be ok thats what 10ft odd, if its 4ft now its gonna be at least 8ft maybe the 10m wont work it could triple in size n end up 12ft lol

what strain is it merlot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

wonder if those blunts smoke right.

I'm wrecked, helping a mate today, shifted two full transits worth of tree branches to the tip. Arms look like I've tried to drown a cat.

fence to put up now and then we're on it. Hard graft in this heat like but actually enjoying it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 4, 2015)

All going on down here lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah 3m should be ok thats what 10ft odd, if its 4ft now its gonna be at least 8ft maybe the 10m wont work it could triple in size n end up 12ft lol
> 
> what strain is it merlot?


Well it was 3 foot when I re potted 2 weeks ago, so 12 foot is possible..The rest are getting re potted once the garden center gets the pots in that I ordered. They're all looking pretty root bound. Growth has slowed a lot.

Strain is Sensi Skunk.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 4, 2015)

Let's go back to Guinness for a minute lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

I could live in there lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2015)

Soooo, pax 2. Just ran a bit of cheese through it. I need to think of it as a weak blunt or something. It may be pipe size but it is no one or five hit quitter. Gotta spend a minute or two with it. But boy am I high. I will report back, but right now I do not feel like the high will last an hour, for which I had to use what could normally get me by for 2 hours.

As far as a vaporizer goes though, a lot of money, gets hot on the hand and lips, but does a damned good job.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

Don't like vapes. They get you high etc, but the atmosphere is lacking. I'll end having to vape though as I'm not taking up smoking baccy again, and pure joints are a fucking nightmare.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 4, 2015)

It's fucking boring in here the last cpl days, cmon muthafukkas speak up I know u are all lurking like peados round a playground. 
It's fucking selfie time cuntos. Who else got the balls ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> free dogs for all! More reliable than most humans fucking nature tbf.
> 
> tip top its the solid valve job. Sod replacing easy valves periodically.
> 
> ...


The way to go. Keep an eye on the tip of that mouthpiece. It can occasionally come off easier than desired. Fortunately I found mine in a cardboard box.

This pax may just get me using the volcano. I'm fucked up. How're you enjoying the volcano?

When ingot my magical flight finishing grinders (apparently recommend for vaporizers) I thought it expensive as fuck, given I could have gotten a 2 piece space case for the price, but it was cute.
 however....

Space case 4 piece



after I put it through the finishing grander



does a damned good job!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm on it! Only a couple Clog dancers. Yourself?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Don't like vapes. They get you high etc, but the atmosphere is lacking. I'll end having to vape though as I'm not taking up smoking baccy again, and pure joints are a nuking nightmare.


Welcome to my world. I bought my volcano 5 years ago but it could never replace joints. Plus it was award. Never rea''y liked bongos or pipes so my roor and fdd2blk pipe sit unused. But immfed up of biggies so bought a pax and plan to force it on myself. Definitely lacking. Even missing that constricted chest feeling when you've smoked a bit too much. Never though I would miss not being able to breath naturally  but the pax 2 has me high as a kite. I take back my previous statement. I'm still a long way from needing tonvape again.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm in hulkman  lemme get a pic uploaded...

Don't take the piss like, never said I was a pretty cunt lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm on it! Only a couple Clog dancers. Yourself?


This pax has done a number on me. Although it is the first time with cheese in a while, not exo though  fucking mashed though. Id normally have smoked 3 joints by this point in my evening off from the kitchen. Ive vapid about 1 and still not ready to power it up again yet.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2015)

Btw if anyone is looking at an expensive EDIT shop, I got a free pack of EDIT brand hemp rizzla and roach card with a 10% off code on. Give me a shout. I won't be shopping there for a while unless I see some fancy stash pot I like (just bought a pack of 24 mini jam pots to put on toast and then use for divvying up and rationing my smoke )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been hitting livers psycho and fireballs in the volcano tonight. Fireballs tastes like gingerbread. Smashing some fine gin after a hard day.

pax gets your approval then haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

that finishing grinder looks like a canny finish. Haha dunno if worth the price.

I'm.mashed man couple of e and endless party bags.

smashing the good stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'm in hulkman  lemme get a pic uploaded...
> 
> Don't take the piss like, never said I was a pretty cunt lmao


who turned that stone over hahaha


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2015)

Cheeky cunt lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2015)

you're a fine looking man.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> both John Adams and Thomas Jefferson, the only signers of the Declaration of Independence later to serve as Presidents of the United States, died on the same day: July 4, 1826.................wtf


That is fk'd up man.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2015)

On July 4, 1826, at the age of 90, Adams lay on his deathbed while the country celebrated Independence Day. His last words were Thomas Jefferson still survives. He was mistaken: Jefferson had died five hours earlier at Monticello at the age of 82.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Watch em abe


fuckoff asshat meditard.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> On July 4, 1826, at the age of 90, Adams lay on his deathbed while the country celebrated Independence Day. His last words were Thomas Jefferson still survives. He was mistaken: Jefferson had died five hours earlier at Monticello at the age of 82.


lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-33394057

Holy fuck this island is populated by some pathetic cunts. called the police because there was a wire sticking out of a bag. Whoever made that call to the police should be flown to iraq so they can continue their do-gooding.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

Italians doing football right


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

dunno whats worse trying to watch fights with twats screaming ''WORLDSTAR'' or watching fighting with italian commentary...


----------



## Son of a collier (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Been over at my mates picking up my package so thot I'd have a look in on my girls while i was there, thank fuck I did cos the zlh all needed topping to keep em back they are now about 6" taller than the psycho and livers, So I've topped the fuckers and took a lot off for cuts as well, The psycho and seeds are gonna be ready to flower out with the zlh in a few days to a week. But my livers cut ain't grown at all since I potted it up, it's still green and healthy just obviously not got the root system the others have yet. I'm hoping it hurries up or I'll need to hold off flowering them all till that's ready.


dude can u gimme the sp on the livers..seedbank and wotnot ...if you don't mind that is

thanks 

G


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-33394057
> 
> Holy fuck this island is populated by some pathetic cunts. called the police because there was a wire sticking out of a bag. Whoever made that call to the police should be flown to iraq so they can continue their do-gooding.


dont see nowt wrong with it? id call the feds all day long if i see some paki with wires hanging out his coat on a train, 7/7?!?!? infact ill now be calling the feds if im ever on a train and see they are just earphone wires lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Son of a collier said:


> dude can u gimme the sp on the livers..seedbank and wotnot ...if you don't mind that is
> 
> thanks
> 
> G


Livers is a clone only strain from the late 80s early 90s, U can't buy it from any seed bank. U need to be passed the cut from a fellow grower that holds the strain. 
If u want info on the strain hit up Google.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Livers is a clone only strain from the late 80s early 90s, U can't buy it from any seed bank. U need to be passed the cut from a fellow grower that holds the strain.
> If u want info on the strain hit up Google.


ugorg done a livers seed a while back, its spose to be good, but not as good as the clone-only of course.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ugorg done a livers seed a while back, its spose to be good, but not as good as the clone-only of course.


Yeah mate but the guy wanted the info on the livers I have. And like u said the clone is much better than any seed version u can buy, Exo is a perfect example of that. Many have tried to emulate it but failed miserably lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)

Son of a collier said:


> dude can u gimme the sp on the livers..seedbank and wotnot ...if you don't mind that is
> 
> thanks
> 
> G


its clone only, there are no seeds of it, you have to get a cutting of it from smewhere


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

No mate the livers is taking the piss. It looks like it did a few weeks ago when I potted it up,
I'm gonna move it into a small area on its own with a 250w cfl to veg it more cos I'm running out of space with the others in my main area,
I'm going to feed the girls soon I'll get a cpl pics and let u see what I mean.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)

Decided im gna cut that Lemon tonight, been 11.5 weeks since first signs of flower, 13 since 12/12 flip so fuck it its getting killed, fed up of buying smoke lol, gna be airy bud coz of how high the temps have been in there recently


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's a cpl pics. My livers as u can see hasn't really grown much at all,
The psycho in the 2nd pic was potted at exactly same time as the livers but it's much further ahead now
Pic 3 is one of my zlh that were potted up about 5 days before the psycho and livers.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont see nowt wrong with it? id call the feds all day long if i see some paki with wires hanging out his coat on a train, 7/7?!?!? infact ill now be calling the feds if im ever on a train and see they are just earphone wires lol


lol that geeza did look like the shoe bomber Richard reid, hands down bet u why they called the cops fukin muppets ha ha, so sick of all this anti muslim shit as I am sick of the muzzas themselves lol, rec its all being played out in the media for other reasons, divide and rule has always been the way with these pricks imo and who benefits from all this bs...the government and its war machine lets go bomb the fukkers in Syria and while we're there lets nick their oil and run a pipeline to the Caspian ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

thats pretty much the truth of Z but what can us normal folk do about it, i still like to keep up with whats going on in the world etc but i dont really get too into the conspiracy theorys now, they just piss me off cause 98% are true and i carnt do jack about it.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 5, 2015)

We are legion


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

Medicunt, you'd blow yourself up for half a braincell.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Get on the ripen prospect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2015)

on it.

after a swig of this gear and a few beers I entered the chili eating comp. Managed 5 rounds came.4th last. Lesson for.today. Do not.let the faux confidence of beer and ecstasy fool you into making stupid choices...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2015)

should read 4th haha I did alright.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

It's beer time again. Fuck work in the morning !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

maybe its a area thing but i thought everyone called real cheese exo, original uk cheese sounds like its from a seedbank lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> maybe its a area thing but i thought everyone called real cheese exo, original uk cheese sounds like its from a seedbank lol


Most ppl I talk to up here mate even fellow growers haven't heard of any the clone onlies till I told em about them. Then they did some research and started hounding me for cuts lol, 
It's all called cheese up here it don't even need to be cheese lmao. When I put out my lemon or jakes dream or any tasty shit like that ppl don't know what to make of it cos it's not called cheese haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Most ppl I talk to up here mate even fellow growers haven't heard of any the clone onlies till I told em about them. Then they did some research and started hounding me for cuts lol,
> It's all called cheese up here it don't even need to be cheese lmao. When I put out my lemon or jakes dream or any tasty shit like that ppl don't know what to make of it cos it's not called cheese haha


oh yeah i get that mate anything thats stinky n half good nowdays countrywide is called ''cheese'' no matter what the strain but when talking bout real cheese i.e the original ive always known it to be called exo cheese or exo.

your right tho hulk so many have no knowledge at all what they smoking, i member going to drop of a few oz ages ago to smokers much older than me well into there 40s and been smoking all there lives, was exo i was dropping off and i stayed for a joint, they where all like yeah this is well nice blah blah.

then one of em go's ''i remember this strain back in the day beat the pants of your exo, what was it called? oh yeah indica fucking great strain was that indica''

i just nodded in agreement n left lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

Just watched that new mad max, wasnt half bad. Waiting for a decent copy of Jurassic World now.


----------



## Son of a collier (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The exo (original UK cheese) is well passed about in this thread mate. It's not one I'm needing, and your too new here for me to be giving out the sacred clone onlys just yet lol,


no worries dude ..... i'm running strawberry blue x master kush atm...indicas are so quick and the kush dominates the cross ..no more lanky sberry blue


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

im waiting on a decent copy of the new terminator, yeah that mad max wasnt too bad at all i thought dunno bout jurrasic park tho lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone I know who's seen it in the cinema said it was great...

The original was good. Remember watching that shit on VHS back in the day


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Son of a collier said:


> no worries dude ..... i'm running strawberry blue x master kush atm...indicas are so quick and the kush dominates the cross ..no more lanky sberry blue


I'm currently running Livers, psychosis, Z lemon haze, ghost train haze and a zlhXpsychosis. And I'll have the exo back soon enough as well.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im waiting on a decent copy of the new terminator, yeah that mad max wasnt too bad at all i thought dunno bout jurrasic park tho lol


Yeah I'm waiting on the new terminator film it looks pretty good, supposed to be the proper follow up to terminator 2 judgement day. Cos the last 2 films have been pretty shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah I'm waiting on the new terminator film it looks pretty good, supposed to be the proper follow up to terminator 2 judgement day. Cos the last 2 films have been pretty shit


i do love me terminators i didnt mind salvation wasnt that the last one?

dont watch that many movies tbh.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Anyone I know who's seen it in the cinema said it was great...
> 
> The original was good. Remember watching that shit on VHS back in the day


the original was good yeah back in the day when you was 12 lol spose it will be a entertaining enough the new one.

you seen that wolf of wall street?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah good film. The midget tossing was amazing


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i do love me terminators i didnt mind salvation wasnt that the last one?
> 
> dont watch that many movies tbh.


Yeah salvation was the last one, but it was defo lacking big arnie lol
T3 rise of the machines was shit tho I never did enjoy that one much 
I watch a lot of films but only if it's something I really like the look of


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Yeah good film. The midget tossing was amazing


Luuuuudes man where's the fucking luuuuuudddeessss ?? Lmao 
A few in here went on the lude quest after that film came out haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Luuuuudes man where's the fucking luuuuuudddeessss ?? Lmao
> A few in here went on the lude quest after that film came out haha


quest? we just ordered em online lol

you need a shitload to get like in the film tho, good job i had a shitload then lol they are better smoked tho.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

I gotta watch that shit baked.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 5, 2015)

If ya like stoner films, watch 'Dazed and Confused'. It came out in like 94-95 but it's a good easy watch with a joint or two.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> quest? we just ordered em online lol
> 
> you need a shitload to get like in the film tho, good job i had a shitload then lol they are better smoked tho.


I know mate but did u not need to get em shipped from South Africa or some shit like that 
They ain't really manufacturer anymore well not like they were back then when the film was set.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I know mate but did u not need to get em shipped from South Africa or some shit like that
> They ain't really manufacturer anymore well not like they were back then when the film was set.


yeah SA, thats the only country that still has a market for em n dodgy labs making em, its still luude just not as strong as the script stuff of course, its common as fuck over there but they generally just use it to make there shit weed stronger lol they smoke it mixed in weed.

i had 10g of luude powder tho so was well enough to get that proper wolfy buzz on, ghet reckons i called him whilst on em mumbling until me pal took the phone of me and told him i was too mashed to talk lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

i declare vod o clock

more shit tunes to follow 

lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i declare vod o clock
> 
> more shit tunes to follow
> 
> lol


Don't mate or you'll get me started with the tunes and we all know u lot hate my Scottish hip hop stuff lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i declare vod o clock
> 
> more shit tunes to follow
> 
> lol


It's past beer o'clock but I'm still on it mate. Got a few more to finish before I hit my bed for work tomorrow


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2015)

revered now i live on. O did i do no evil, i wonder ever?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

ovo said:


> revered now i live on. O did i do no evil, i wonder ever?


thats sounds as fucked up as most me dodgy music vids lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

you couldnt fucking resist could ya hulk lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well u got me listening to tunes mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Now this is a tune from a cpl top Scottish rappers


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

And again this is by a cpl of my boys.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

This is one I genuinely think you will like Rambo.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

i like a few of mate tbh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a tune from a mate of a mate. It's one of my fav tracks right now.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

ok ok i admit defeat hulk you out tubed me lol

now at least ya can get some sleep for work 2mora unless this shit would never end lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Fuck u old man I'm not sleepin yet I've got another beer to drink and joint to smoke lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

And there we have just created the UK druggies anthem playlist, on sale nxt year we could make a fortune lmao !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck u old man I'm not sleepin yet I've got another beer to drink and joint to smoke lol.


i was giving u a chance biatch lol to get some sleep but GAME ON!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Just cos. fuck it !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

this honest one of me favorites tunes reminds me of certain times


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

dropped a e or 300 to this


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


>


No mate just no, You on the pills or the vods ffs lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's one from back in my E days lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

i give up geezer i admit defeat lol

im not really into me music tbh unless on class A's lol ive tried me best tho on the vods lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i give up geezer i admit defeat lol
> 
> im not really into me music tbh unless on class A's lol ive tried me best tho on the vods lol


Hahaha I was one away from quitting myself mate was getting bored now. 
I'm almost done me drink and smoked my spliff so it's time to call it a night I think,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

bucketbiff,com!






night all 

lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

The livers cut in its new home Till it decides to fucking grow


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 5, 2015)

yeah deleted post 

too shamefull im sorry deleted post police.........lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah deleted post
> 
> too shamefull im sorry deleted post police.........lol


Your lucky mate I missed it, but u got me interested now. What u deleting ya wee shite? Get it reposted !


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Son of a collier said:


> only thing i could trade are rooted cuttings from my original uk cheese



You need 2 see the clone fairy

Ignore the thread muppets


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

Christ, birthing a baby like I'd birth a shit!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Bonjour prospect


----------



## ovo (Jul 6, 2015)

Morning all.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Morning cunts, just pulled the SLH out the cupboard to start chopping it, pics shortly....


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 6, 2015)

Well lads hows things im in portugal its 30°+ im not fckn able for it.. got sum lovely hash really sticky and wen u roll it just covers ur fingers nice smoke tho


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

I feel your pain irish. Been out clearing brush in 35 degree heat.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hows things im in portugal its 30°+ im not fckn able for it.. got sum lovely hash really sticky and wen u roll it just covers ur fingers nice smoke tho


Its a hard life for some................lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just another wonder of alcohol. We all need to drink more in case we get nuked, need the alcohol to blood content high enough to fight the radiation lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)

And I've even got one for our old Rambo


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

My alcohol level rarely drops legal drink drive level lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> My alcohol level rarely drops legal drink drive level lmao


Don't worry your not alone mate I'm pretty much the same. I stay sober between 8am and 3pm for work purposes but after that it's game on, my daily routine is usually into the off sales on the way home from work for a case of beers, the wife is giving me a hard time bout it recently apparently 3pm is not an appropriate time to start getting pished on a week day lmao


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

I started at 11.30 today  out there clearing brush and strimming a half acre today...thirsty work


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Don't worry your not alone mate I'm pretty much the same. I stay sober between 8am and 3pm for work purposes but after that it's game on, my daily routine is usually into the off sales on the way home from work for a case of beers, the wife is giving me a hard time bout it recently apparently 3pm is not an appropriate time to start getting pished on a week day lmao



you've got to give her something to moan about eh? nothing worse than a woman with nothing to complain about, they start going round the bend man!.

had a few beers at a party on sat myself, first i've had in a while and i managed to make it home safely and never had a hangover the next day, i'm a real party animal me arent i?

i need to get in the garden and do some work but can't be arsed as usual. got a new 8"can fan that looks the part but i'm yet to turn it on, has 3 speed settings so should be reasonably quiet.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like a beast that g what it set u back? ...well the wilkos liquid growmore has finally let me down was going all good but showing signs of sulfer def mainly on the Apollo few days back on canna and alls good...the Apollo smells like skunk and tropical fruit but she's just a real hungry bitch man...the sogs at 7 weeks today will whack a few pics up later on


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

lol stick to the stuff in the green drums you'll not go far wrong with canna!.

cost me 250 with a plug lol. it's got to be quieter than this "acoustic" tornado fan i have.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha too right mate just salty as a muthafucker lol...yeh fan looks a good solid bit of kit man plug included shit that's unheard of


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Yayyyy!!! Nice to see a uk thread, not one full of American kids that are grow experts.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Yayyyy!!! Nice to see a uk thread, not one full of American kids that are grow experts.


Your yayyy!!! comment sounds very childlike and novice.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

That's coz I am.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

I take it your another ' expert '.


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

that was a bit soft abe.

must try harder.



Nice1son said:


> Yayyyy!!! Nice to see a uk thread, not one full of American kids that are grow experts.


so can you grow or you just another cunt posting shitty spam? enough trolls here


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

I was being nice.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Only new to Internet stuff ( probably coz im old ), but not to growing.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> I take it your another ' expert '.


I take it you're mainliner with that spelling? Nice try 'son'. 

Did your medicropper07 account get banned yet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> I was being nice.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes I'm new, sorry don't know what mainliner is.R1b3n3 I've got a tattoo very similar to your profile pic.
medicropper???


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2015)

^ mainliner-medicropper07-Nice1son, longtime no see son!


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry my friend i think you have got me mixed up with someone else, it's son as my farther used to say it ot me when i was a boy.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Sorry my friend i think you have got me mixed up with someone else, it's son as my farther used to say it ot me when i was a boy.


What a coincidence, my father called me the same thing, "son", perhaps we are brothers.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Lol, i meant the whole thing " nice1son".


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

brothers?


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Spot on, brother.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 6, 2015)

Watch em Abe


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Spot on, brother.


bet you get some great jerk chicken gaffs down by you, haven't you? not a big fan myself

how do baz? how is the set up going?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Spot on, brother.


Need to see more from you before we know if we're actually blood related. please describe your growing techniques or provide grow pics?


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

he's growing a black cucumber just for you abe. i'd be careful picking up the soap when this ones around


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

My techniques vary, at moment using led and cfl as my wife went nuts when she felt how hot hid lights are and banned them from the house. Growing blue treacle auto, karibena X2 and some wweird thing from a bag seed my mate gave me in Spain and some new clones various.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry I'll shut up.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Stealth mode !


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

my bad mate, i'm a right dozy cunt!.

nice1son fuck that auto off into the garden and grow some proper strains. what clones you got?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

lol wasnt a hint at you or anybody G, you sorted me out enough times.

just thinking aloud at how fucking bored i am, 2wks of the cigs 2mora, cutting back on the vods, wks away from me own bud, sober life shore is fucking boring...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Lol, i meant the whole thing " nice1son".


fuk off u cunt, lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el im bored to shit, could murder a joint or 3.
> 
> them things are ready for you baz i will be sending them 2mora will email ya in a mo.


was bored to fuk 3 hours ago then I smoked 2 exo blunts went to the pub and had 3 pints then thought t was a good idea to get me a new pb land speed record lol just done 163 on the bike got another 23 mph to go high as a cunt lol


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 6, 2015)

Rude and slightly cowardly.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> brothers?


selfie G? I mean brother


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 6, 2015)

@bazoomer check ur pm m8


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

Playing nicely with the new guy I see


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol wasnt a hint at you or anybody G, you sorted me out enough times.
> 
> just thinking aloud at how fucking bored i am, 2wks of the cigs 2mora, cutting back on the vods, wks away from me own bud, sober life shore is fucking boring...


sober life sucks arse man u know ths , it all about timing, only get wasted 5 times a week not 7 imo


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sober life sucks arse man u know ths , it all about timing, only get wasted 5 times a week not 7 imo


fuck that! 2 days sobriety would be fucking hell on earth.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

choose life


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

think i need to get me a ped again n break my own pb land speed record of 77mph lol real bikes scare the shit outa me! but a twist n go i can handle lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> fuck that! 2 days sobriety would be fucking hell on earth.


discipline


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> think i need to get me a ped again n break my own pb land speed record of 77mph lol real bikes scare the shit outa me! but a twist n go i can handle lol


next sesh mate im bringing a spare lid and u getting on the back lol, wheelie time


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> next sesh mate im bringing a spare lid and u getting on the back lol, wheelie time


dunno bout a spare lid mate id need a few spare pairs of boxers lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

Wax on wax off you lot on the ripen lool

7 weeks today


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

And my funky orchid


----------



## Merlot (Jul 6, 2015)

wtf is ripen anyway?? some sort of ripoff additive I expect?


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

looking lovely in there ghet, is that the lemon? looks a big slimy beast.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

It's good stuff from what I hear I've not used it properly tho but the gear I've smoked that its been used on is always banging


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cheers g....nah man that's exo mate, exo psy and livers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> think i need to get me a ped again n break my own pb land speed record of 77mph lol real bikes scare the shit outa me! but a twist n go i can handle lol


Rev n goes all the way geez lool my first ever ride was on one of those at 5 am with my bro when we tried to sneak in my dad went fucking mad haha think that's what pute off em lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> wtf is ripen anyway?? some sort of ripoff additive I expect?


Ripen is a late flower additive it's suppose to speed up the flower cycle slightly. I use it every grow its decent enough stuff. 
I started using on the recommendation of our man newuser who swore by it with the exo


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Rev n goes all the way geez lool my first ever ride was on one of those at 5 am with my bro when we tried to sneak in my dad went fucking mad haha think that's what pute off em lmao


i had a 125 italjet dragster for years fooking loved it, came of the cunt loads tho lol rode that thing back from south west france all the way to harlow, first time id ever rode on a motoway n that shat a brick the whole way lol but when i eventually got to harlow fuck man i felt like id Concord Everest or something lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

Lmfao bet your arse was kissing the seat all the way man haha some trek that like


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmfao bet your arse was kissing the seat all the way man haha some trek that like


lolol

18hr it took i think, pissing down the whole way me dad followed me threw france on a proper bike a 1100cc sumfing, but i had to find me way from dover thats when i really started to poop meself lol customs on the french side but english customs tore me and the bike to shreds there was 5-6 taking the bike to bits n going threw all me minging dirty clothes lol id been working with me dad on some old house he was renovating, fuck no's what they thought they where gonna find on a lil 125 lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i had a 125 italjet dragster for years fooking loved it, came of the cunt loads tho lol rode that thing back from south west france all the way to harlow, first time id ever rode on a motoway n that shat a brick the whole way lol but when i eventually got to harlow fuck man i felt like id Concord Everest or something lmao


that's a good road trip man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha ya mad head....have u seen them kits u can get for push bikes where u can whack a 79cc engine on it lmao looks cool as fuck I want one


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's a good road trip man


wasnt exactly feeling it at the time mate lol me dad ended up doing over 20countrys i just went over to france for a couple of months with him, was after he had a triple bypass.


----------



## ghb (Jul 6, 2015)

yeah fuck that on a ped. you must have looked moody as fuck to the customs lol.

i got it once in dover too, not fun but got out with all my weed so was worth it for the buzz


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lolol
> 
> 18hr it took i think, pissing down the whole way me dad followed me threw france on a proper bike a 1100cc sumfing, but i had to find me way from dover thats when i really started to poop meself lol customs on the french side but english customs tore me and the bike to shreds there was 5-6 taking the bike to bits n going threw all me minging dirty clothes lol id been working with me dad on some old house he was renovating, fuck no's what they thought they where gonna find on a lil 125 lol


fukn hassel would put me off travelling, weirdest thng for me is I never been stopped once in any country at customs and I used to travel a lot in India Africa se asia etc.all drug countries..no cunt has ever stopped me and I had drugs on me most times I crossed a border, stopped doing it now rec 30 years of doing it is enough and I have run out of luck...even when was carried off a plane in s America they didn't find my gear lol, it was so far up my arse I needed a shit to find it myself lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha ya mad head....have u seen them kits u can get for push bikes where u can whack a 79cc engine on it lmao looks cool as fuck I want one


i had one of them lil scooters with a 50cc engine on the back lol dangerous as fuck it was one of these but not a go-ped just a cheapy

 

you can even get roller skates which one skate has a 50cc engine on lol n you got hand controls for it, thought that was a bit much tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fukn hassel would put me off travelling, weirdest thng for me is I never been stopped once in any country at customs and I used to travel a lot in India Africa se asia etc.all drug countries..no cunt has ever stopped me and I had drugs on me most times I crossed a border, stopped doing it now rec 30 years of doing it is enough and I have run out of luck...even when was carried off a plane in s America they didn't find my gear lol, it was so far up my arse I needed a shit to find it myself lol


i spose i just look like a dodgy fuck lol i always get tugged by customs, dont get me started on being pulled of planes either im still trying to forget that 3yrs later lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuck m it's quiet in here today, I've done a full shift at work and now waiting at the prison to visit me mate and not even one post has been made in here,


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Afternoon all, smoking on some Gringo n got so bored today I actually applied for a job lmao, anyone else even awake yet? lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck m it's quiet in here today, I've done a full shift at work and now waiting at the prison to visit me mate and not even one post has been made in here,


hah just thinking the same myself so thought id break the silence but you beat me to it by about 10secs lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Hola putas!

Site was down this morning.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Hola putas!
> 
> Site was down this morning.


Excuses excuses lmao


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

That taylor swift would make an excellent cum receptacle


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Hola putas!
> 
> Site was down this morning.


When ? I was on about 8am and was working fine then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

been fine all day. Be them dodgy French servers at Calais blocking traffic or somethin


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> That taylor swift would make an excellent cum receptacle


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't get used to this Internet stuff, people attack me for no reason calling me a cunt and other stuff I don't know what means but I'm sure it's not nice and when i say fuck off gay boy I get banned from stuff and told off by staff.......I think I'm from a different era.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been fine all day. Be them dodgy Garlic eating surrender monkies at Calais blocking traffic or somethin


fixed that for you lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> I can't get used to this Internet stuff, people attack me for no reason calling me a cunt and other stuff I don't know what means but I'm sure it's not nice and when i say fuck off gay boy I get banned from stuff and told off by staff.......I think I'm from a different era.


You've jumped in at a bad time if u truly are a new member. We had a lot of yank trolls in here pissing us genuine UK ppl off, and u sound like u could be one of them trying to fit in,
If ur genuine enough and stick around be prepared to take a bit of verbal abuse it's like the initiation into this thread, myself and a lot of the members are here for years just with new names after other shit that went down last year. 
If u can take the initial verbals and are still here at the end without showing yourself to be a total cunt u will be slowly accepted into the group of decent members in the UK thread.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Think he might be one of these lads that only uses a computer every so often as its normally weeks/months between his posts


Well that's no fuckin good, he was on today. IMO when dealing with someone on here u need to be having good communication to see what's happening, cunts left me in the lurch ffs.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He's off the list now that's for sure
> 
> We'll my list anyway


My list hasn't got any bigger in the last 2 years. I don't take to dealing with new cunts very often. It took me a few years to start trusting anyone on here, And now I know what thc has done he defo won't be added to the list in the future lol. 
I can count on 1 hand the ppl in here I truly trust enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

bit much putting his number up like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

I ain't the thread po po but give the lad a chance to explain even if its a sorry I'm a cunt.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd give him a call and tell him to get back to mg and let him know what the fuck is going on. 
He's clearly been online so it don't take much to send a quick pm.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks hulk, i am English born and bread and can take whatever you throw at me, just can't stand little these little yanks ( iI'm sure ) gobbing off for no reason, one said I should be burnt alive, when if we was in the same room they would keep there nut down and gob shut.
anyway I'm glad to be on here and hopefully learn some new stuff from you guys as I'm older and so are my growing techniques.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

what you growing at the mo then nice1?

might seem like a bunch of kids in here at times but alot actually in our 30s few 40s lol then you got the wee scallys like hulk still a pup aint ya hulk? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

aye 30-40 going on 13-14 eh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

well i carnt be a miserable fucker all the time like i really am lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> what you growing at the mo then nice1?
> 
> might seem like a bunch of kids in here at times but alot actually in our 30s few 40s lol then you got the wee scallys like hulk still a pup aint ya hulk? lol


Speak for yourself mate I'm 30 this year ya old cunt lol. It ain't my fault your already more than half way to your free bus pass hahaha


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you boys live near each other or just know each other from on here.
Blue treacle, karibena s, sour diesel#2 and a weird fuckin thing from Barcelona that has been dumped out side, been dug up, pissed on, dropped, freezing water poured on it and sat on by a fat cat but is still going, will put a pic of it on here when I figured out how to.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Thanks hulk, i am English born and bread and can take whatever you throw at me, just can't stand little these little yanks ( iI'm sure ) gobbing off for no reason, one said I should be burnt alive, when if we was in the same room they would keep there nut down and gob shut.
> anyway I'm glad to be on here and hopefully learn some new stuff from you guys as I'm older and so are my growing techniques.


You'll fit in well mate if you can take the banter in here. It can go from one extreme to another in here pretty quickly.
Like the old man said what u growing right now and what's ur methods and setup?

Oh and I'm Scottish born and bred but I'll give u a pass like the rest of the lads on being English. Fuck I even put up with the welsh and Irish in here lmao.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Speak for yourself mate I'm 30 this year ya old cunt lol. It ain't my fault your already more than half way to your free bus pass hahaha


you cunt i just realised your right! i am more than half way on me way to the bus pass lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Well this shit kicked off nicely 

I'm 32 this year  didnt think I'd lake it this far lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Do you boys live near each other or just know each other from on here.
> Blue treacle, karibena s, sour diesel#2 and a weird fuckin thing from Barcelona that has been dumped out side, been dug up, pissed on, dropped, freezing water poured on it and sat on by a fat cat but is still going, will put a pic of it on here when I figured out how to.


We stay all over the UK but a lot of us have met at different times through this site, and a lot of us just have contact details and keep in touch offline even tho we ain't met.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you cunt i just realised your right! i am more than half way on me way to the bus pass lol


That's the one I use to wind the wife up cos she's 2 years older than me lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

you on the grog tonight then hulk?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you on the grog tonight then hulk?


Is it that obvious lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Daft question lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

true lol

aint seen lax about much recently wonder what the slipper bandit is up too?


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

Cfls for veg and now using leds for flowering in a converted wardrobe and a 1.2m Sq grow tent, canna nuts.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

Canna nuts, lol.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Talking shop is mornings only....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Talking shop is mornings only....


I asked. It's not after 10pm yet.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Cfls for veg and now using leds for flowering in a converted wardrobe and a 1.2m Sq grow tent, canna nuts.


Get a proper light u pussy lmao. Hps all the way ! 
I run a 600w hps dual spec for veg and 1000w for flower, in a homemade grow area right now with 9 plants, I normally use tents but I'm tight for space right now, and it has to be biobizz nutes and finished with ripen of course.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bit much putting his number up like.


ffs don I was joking lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> true lol
> 
> aint seen lax about much recently wonder what the slipper bandit is up too?


Lax has been lost to the dark net mate. He is in a drug induced dribbling mess probably lying naked on his bathroom floor surrounded by empty Val boxes still trying to claim he gets 50 euro for a gram of his weed


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Once I get my back pay I'm over the DN for some goodies


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuck that, my missus will kick my bollocks in if I use any hid lights, she thinks the house will burn down. First time with leds at moment I'm quite impressed. Used hps before and they are the best but time to move on.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lax has been lost to the dark net mate. He is in a drug induced dribbling mess probably lying naked on his bathroom floor surrounded by empty Val boxes still trying to claim he gets 50 euro for a gram of his weed


happens to the best of us mate lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> happens to the best of us mate lol


Some more than others eh mate? Lol. 
Naked street wanderings are a tad worse than your bathroom floor hqha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

lol naked street wanderngs and didn't u say something about the mother in law and your boxers lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

on the vino guard down and the mrs caught me on the quickie divorce site


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Fuck that, my missus will kick my bollocks in if I use any hid lights, she thinks the house will burn down. First time with leds at moment I'm quite impressed. Used hps before and they are the best but time to move on.


My wife was the same when I first moved from cfls to hps about 3 years ago. But I slapped her round the mouth with my dick and told her to accept it or she wasn't getting her new shoes and everything else expensive she expects me to provide.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> on the vino guard down and the mrs caught me on the quickie divorce site


Hahaha u ain't getting none tonight mate. 
Fuck the divorce a quick snip to her car brake lines is a lot quicker and a hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Be cheaper to dig her a whole zed....dont wanna be giving her half ya stash like lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Be cheaper to dig her a whole zed....dont wanna be giving her half ya stash like lol


A man after my brown heart haha. If bury the bitch in a second rather than give her half my shit.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

or you could just go for a naked walk to the mother in law lol

took me a good few months of groveling and a holiday, it has potential lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha u ain't getting none tonight mate.
> Fuck the divorce a quick snip to her car brake lines is a lot quicker and a hell of a lot cheaper


u gotta stop man im n fits here lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u gotta stop man im n fits here lol


I'm not implying anything mate I'm merely giving u alternative suggestions which would save u a lot financially and possibly even an earner if u take out a decent life insurance on her.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Be cheaper to dig her a whole zed....dont wanna be giving her half ya stash like lol


ide give ger everything and start again man ive lost and won so many times its second nature don't need shit but they do, just need peace and a bj on waking imo


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll give that a go.


TheHulk11 said:


> My wife was the same when I first moved from cfls to hps about 3 years ago. But I slapped her round the mouth with my dick and told her to accept it or she wasn't getting her new shoes and everything else expensive she expects me to provide.


l


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

For the record and any Feds reading. I do not condone violence in any form (unless the bitch never had the dinner on the table for me coming home ). I am not advising or suggesting anyone take drastic action to eradicate they're spouse I am merely taking the piss and talking a lot of half pished bollocks ! 
Please don't try and find me I have a certain skill set that prevents ppl that smell of bacon to establish my whereabouts
I will hide
You will not find the 
You will not kill me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ffs don I was joking lol


ill scrap my wicker man then...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> I'll give that a go.
> l


Good man. You won't be disappointed. Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> For the record and any Feds reading. I do not condone violence in any form (unless the bitch never had the dinner on the table for me coming home ). I am not advising or suggesting anyone take drastic action to eradicate they're spouse I am merely taking the piss and talking a lot of half pished bollocks !
> Please don't try and find me I have a certain skill set that prevents ppl that smell of bacon to establish my whereabouts
> I will hide
> You will not find the
> You will not kill me


He lies! He's stomp the bitch in the cunt for back talking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> For the record and any Feds reading. I do not condone violence in any form (unless the bitch never had the dinner on the table for me coming home ). I am not advising or suggesting anyone take drastic action to eradicate they're spouse I am merely taking the piss and talking a lot of half pished bollocks !
> Please don't try and find me I have a certain skill set that prevents ppl that smell of bacon to establish my whereabouts
> I will hide
> You will not find the
> You will not kill me


its not wearing buckfast like aftershave that skillset is it?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


>


That's what I was going for


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its not wearing buckfast like aftershave that skillset is it?


Unfortunately not mate I'm of the unusual breed of scots that don't actually like buckfast. Give me a nice beer or whisky any day of the week !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

fair play I think its manky myself. You seen that mad chef in Glasgow making Bucky icecream?


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you ever seen such a sad looking plant, this is the one that's been pissed on and raped by a cat.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Have you ever seen such a sad looking plant, this is the one that's been pissed on and raped by a cat.


So u doing a few out doors as well? What strains u growing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

seen a lot worse than that nice1


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

It was a bag seed my mate put in my garden messing about but it grew, don't know what it is and never fed or watered it.....apart from pis sing on it when drunk last month, cats break branches off all the time, poor thing will never produce anything but pissie popcorn.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks in OK shape for the abuse it's had..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> It was a bag seed my mate put in my garden messing about but it grew, don't know what it is and never fed or watered it.....apart from pis sing on it when drunk last month, cats break branches off all the time, poor thing will never produce anything but pissie popcorn.


Unless u have a fully enclosed garden is that not a stupid risk to be taking for no return when u have a proper grow indoors? Another member in here had an outdoor a cpl years ago until it outgrew his fence and had to be binned lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

The first pic looks like it's got branches growing out through the pot !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> It was a bag seed my mate put in my garden messing about but it grew, don't know what it is and never fed or watered it.....apart from pis sing on it when drunk last month, cats break branches off all the time, poor thing will never produce anything but pissie popcorn.


thing is mate u got to be completely honest with us to be accepted


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Unless u have a fully enclosed garden is that not a stupid risk to be taking for no return when u have a proper grow indoors? Another member in here had an outdoor a cpl years ago until it outgrew his fence and had to be binned lol


ghets was a proper beast tho! healthy n huge that fucker would have ended up 10ft+ or sumfin lol


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

I will kill her when needed but when it comes to plants i feel bad chopping them but when i get neighbours she's gone or rehoused.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

another myth busted. You can piss on your plants. Heard it here first lads haha.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 7, 2015)

zed post: 11733852 said:


> thing is mate u got to be completely honest with us to be accepted


I am being honest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ghets was a proper beast tho! healthy n huge that fucker would have ended up 10ft+ or sumfin lol


he still about? New name job? Fuck I swear the plod will never work out who's who in here. I know my memory is Swiss cheesed to buggery but I honestly dunno who 90%of you lot are.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he still about? New name job? Fuck I swear the plod will never work out who's who in here. I know my memory is Swiss cheesed to buggery but I honestly dunno who 90%of you lot are.


don your memory mate is shot to fuck he was posting last night ffs lol

whats the worst chilli then i can buy? a ghost chilli? was talking to the missus about theses nutjobs chillied out there nut lol n she reckons she could do it, so whats the worst i can buy? i hate the stuff so have not a clue.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

irish420 is having a blast over in Portugal it seems lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

lmao ffs. I need a crib sheet man email me haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao ffs. I need a crib sheet man email me haha


Lol you getting to that stage in life mate. The memory ain't what it used to be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

Just making sure the mind goes before the body. Is starting to worry me.a bit tho. I'll forget about it soon enough though.


----------



## ovo (Jul 7, 2015)

sis sargasso moss a grass is.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

que puta?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

ovo said:


> sis sargasso moss a grass is.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

the yanks are bad enough with what spanish portugese or what the fuck anyway ya can both fuck off with that shit this is the UK yes the UK thread we speak english and urdu lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

ovo said:


> sis sargasso moss a grass is.


What part of UK don't u understand. 
We speak English here motherfucker.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> que puta?


yes bitch english!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the yanks are bad enough with what spanish portugese or what the fuck anyway ya can both fuck off with that shit this is the UK yes the UK thread we speak english and urdu lol


Great minds think alike and all that bollocks lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

How high was this fucker ? Lmao. Mad bastard
http://www.unilad.co.uk/video/man-flies-higher-than-plane-in-balloon-deck-chair-contraption/

He noticed his balloon chair was too high when he was above a 747 plane ffs hahahahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

i see that the other day the mad cunt, trying to promote his cleaning company or something lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

que puta = what bitch

Common , learn some fucking foreign shit ya retards lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

go chat that shit with ya yank pals i see ya trolling with across the site ya retard!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

But I love you


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> que puta = what bitch
> 
> Common , learn some fucking foreign shit ya retards lol


Teri Ma Ko Kuttey Chodein
Oh and don't forget
Teri ma gadha ka lund choos


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

as i said english or urdu! lolol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Let's see how many u fuckers hit google translate lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> as i said english or urdu! lolol


Exactly mate, only Urdu words I know are swear words or mum insults that my Pakistani mate taught me lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Let's see how many u fuckers hit google translate lol


he may like dogs and sounds like the missus is as old as his mum so fair game lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

It actually means
May dogs fuck your mother
&
Your mother sucks donkey dick 
Lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

cheeky cunts lol and how many fucking times!! aint me fucking mrs!!

To get a fucking lay i'd need to go amsterdam lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> cheeky cunts lol and how many fucking times!! aint me fucking mrs!!
> 
> To get a fucking lay i'd need to go amsterdam lol


I'm off to the dam in 10 weeks with my mate, gonna have a great time window shopping lol,


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm off to the dam in 10 weeks with my mate, gonna have a great time window shopping lol,


i couldnt do it hulk fuck that shit just seems so dirty lol at least in thailand you can take em back to your own room lmao


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

I couldn't touch a prossie.....call me a pussy n all but it goes against what little morals I've got.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I couldn't touch a prossie.....call me a pussy n all but it goes against what little morals I've got.


Pussy !!!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i couldnt do it hulk fuck that shit just seems so dirty lol at least in thailand you can take em back to your own room lmao


It's a quick 50 euros but if u go early enough u can haggle it down to 35 lol. 
I'll squirt my muck for that price, remember I'm Scottish mate it's in my blood to be a cheapskate fucker lmao.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

leave it out merlot carnt beat a brass well hulks beat up many but thats another story lool

said it before ive wasted some serious cash thinking its a good idea after a 3 day coke binge or 2 lol aint no v's or cialis working then lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Scots: deep pockets, short arms lol

the idea of shagging a bird who has done another half dozen before you that day...eww coupled with the fact she doesn't even want to do it....fuck that. I'll knock one out for free lmao


----------



## ghb (Jul 7, 2015)

there's something about knowing they don't want to be there that turns me on more! the nastier they are with me the worse treatment they get. and six men................. haha thats if you catch them before lunch!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Any of you boys into you gadgets/tech n shit?? I'm looking to furnish me sitting room with a 50+ inch telly, a decent 2.1 speaker system and an amp. Dunno where to start? Currently got a bog standard 32 inch telly hooked up to my laptop.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah best time is a wake and fuck. Hit em when they open about 9 or 10 am and haggle them down. In fairness I've only been once in the dam but it's on the cards again this time. And I'm gonna need to get my mate a nice one after a 5 month stretch.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

missus gone bed at last! i brought a sneaky 10 fags today gonna get me smoke on lol well a crafty one at least, got me non smoking app 2mora and ive been real good but smoking nowt has been hard so got a 10 pack today slippery slope i no....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Any of you boys into you gadgets/tech n shit?? I'm looking to furnish me sitting room with a 50+ inch telly, a decent 2.1 speaker system and an amp. Dunno where to start? Currently got a bog standard 32 inch telly hooked up to my laptop.


Look at the lg cinema smart 3d tvs that's what I've got they are excellent big tvs, I ain't into my surround sound much tho,
But with the TV I'm talking about u can connect ur laptop/phone/tablet wirelessly and turn normal tv into 3d with the press of a button.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> missus gone bed at last! i brought a sneaky 10 fags today gonna get me smoke on lol well a crafty one at least, got me non smoking app 2mora and ive been real good but smoking nowt has been hard so got a 10 pack today slippery slope i no....


Disappointed mate u were doing so well, Don't have one or you'll smoke the pack by end of the night. Stick to the pure weed joints or bongs or whatever u prefer but fuck the fags, if I could manage a couple days off em I wouldn't look back, they cost a fortune and all they do is kill us.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Disappointed mate u were doing so well, Don't have one or you'll smoke the pack by end of the night. Stick to the pure weed joints or bongs or whatever u prefer but fuck the fags, if I could manage a couple days off em I wouldn't look back, they cost a fortune and all they do is kill us.


its when ive had a drink hulk i crave bad! apart from that ive been doing real good plus i got no weed n no hope of any for a good while, saying that i smoked 5g of 00 in pipes etc last week but aint no smoking pure hash joints lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Look at the lg cinema smart 3d tvs that's what I've got they are excellent big tvs, I ain't into my surround sound much tho,
> But with the TV I'm talking about u can connect ur laptop/phone/tablet wirelessly and turn normal tv into 3d with the press of a button.


Will have a gander ta. 2.1 is just 2 speakers and a sub connected to telly via the amp. Surround sound is 5.1 or 7.1. Surround sound is good for some movies etc but a waste for general viewing imo. If you ever get the chance watch the start of saving private ryan with surround sound.....fucking amazing.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Right I've finished my drink and I'm up at 7am for work. Time to call it a night for me. 
Speak for to all u reprobates again tomorrow at some point. 
Take it easy lads !


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

I should do the same, but an empty glass calls for refilling lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Will have a gander ta. 2.1 is just 2 speakers and a sub connected to telly via the amp. Surround sound is 5.1 or 7.1. Surround sound is good for some movies etc but a waste for general viewing imo. If you ever get the chance watch the start of saving private ryan with surround sound.....fucking amazing.


Before I go here's the one I got, have a swatch and see if it's what your looking for. 
http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-55LM960V-3d-tv


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I should do the same, but an empty glass calls for refilling lmao


All good and well unless you've nothing to refill it with and that's my situation so it's bed or I'm wasting a ton of cash calling dial a booze. Lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

lol have a goodun


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> All good and well unless you've nothing to refill it with and that's my situation so it's bed or I'm wasting a ton of cash calling dial a booze. Lol


dont do it! dial booze fucking rip off paki cunts i swear they are isis in disguise! lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont do it! dial booze fucking rip off paki cunts i swear they are isis in disguise! lol


I could believe that lol 
Laters fuckers I'm out for the night !!!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 7, 2015)

Im gonna watch an episode of topgear n hit the sack myself.

Cheerio ya cunts


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 7, 2015)

@Thc247 

Club meeting


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

It's that time again....

It's raining here for like the first time in over a month, maybe even two.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> don your memory mate is shot to fuck he was posting last night ffs lol
> 
> what's the worst chilli then i can buy? a ghost chilli? was talking to the missus about theses nutjobs chillied out there nut lol n she reckons she could do it, so what's the worst i can buy? i hate the stuff so have not a clue.


she must be radio rental mate.
hottest is the Carolina reaper followed by Trinidad scorpion then ghost and Naga. All are formidable enough to leave your hoop like the jap flag.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

Me mate made us a chilli with a naga in it. He said it made his eyes sweat lol I thought It was ace, just on the right side of hot without being unpleasant. Fucking ring sting in the morning though....jesus wept lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Will have a gander ta. 2.1 is just 2 speakers and a sub connected to telly via the amp. Surround sound is 5.1 or 7.1. Surround sound is good for some movies etc but a waste for general viewing imo. If you ever get the chance watch the start of saving private ryan with surround sound.....fucking amazing.


Samsung SMART TV`s are some of the best on the market at the moment, decent prices as well, you can get a 42-50" with a soundbar and a blu-ray player for like £7-800 in most places now


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2015)

Guys in two shops round here told me u can't go wrong with panasonic tvs, says they very rarely have any back. I had a samsung tv a few years back and it went off with a bang one day, had to take it back for a new one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

I've a samsung smart jobby in the bedroom it's developed a green line down the screen about 2mm thick. haven't had it looked at yet like so not sure the cost but it's a nice telly like, never used the smart stuff as I've the pc connected to the telly with a wifi keyboard. LG 46" if i mind on (hah) 6 year old now going strong.

first day I've put jeans on in 3 weeks, that's it lads, summers fucking done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

couple of bags of psycho killer x livers have got me all squiffy this morning. heavy round the eyes


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thing is mate u got to be completely honest with us to be accepted


I was once called Brenda & had a clitoris


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

Re:tv's, I've a Panasonic VIERA 48", 100herts refresh, v clear pic, £750, great telly .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 8, 2015)

lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

You're all looking at my tv & wanking ain't ya !, "mmmmmm look at Bazzer's 48"er oooooooo ohhhhh" sad fuckers ! Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Re:tv's, I've a Panasonic VIERA 48", 100herts refresh, v clear pic, £750, great telly .
> View attachment 3455678




lmfao


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

K cheers boys. Im off to have a gander now.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> K cheers boys. Im off to have a gander now.


Is that code for " I'm off to choke me chicken" ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)

Afternoon cuntos, another day of work done another few quid earned. 
I wanna start drinking but I need to go out at 6pm to pick up smoke so I'm stuck staying sober till after that.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Ganjaman1010 (Jul 8, 2015)

First grow doing a few shorelines got abit of root burn but now im getting droopyness not over or under watering lemme kbow what you think abd some advice. Thanks


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2015)

Ganjaman1010 said:


> First grow doing a few shorelines got abit of root burn but now im getting droopyness not over or under watering lemme kbow what you think abd some advice. ThanksView attachment 3455816


I think you need to bin em and start over lol theyre fine


----------



## Ganjaman1010 (Jul 8, 2015)

You think they have few deficencies but need to sort before flowering


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Look at the lg cinema smart 3d tvs that's what I've got they are excellent big tvs, I ain't into my surround sound much tho,
> But with the TV I'm talking about u can connect ur laptop/phone/tablet wirelessly and turn normal tv into 3d with the press of a button.


Same, smart control Is shit hot.


----------



## dandahat (Jul 8, 2015)

Lights123: 2319497, member: 58456"]Hi all UK gwers!

This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.


woo, UK.[/QUOTE]
Lig


lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Lig


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 8, 2015)

Ganjaman1010 said:


> You think they have few deficencies but need to sort before flowering


Quite helpful for new growers.


----------



## dandahat (Jul 8, 2015)

Im already 4 week s into flowering


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 8, 2015)

People just do nothing, new series starts soon, boooom! !


----------



## dandahat (Jul 8, 2015)

dandahat said:


> Im already 4 week s into flowering


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)

They don't look anywhere near 4 weeks into flower, and if they are they are hell of a small and no signs of flowering yet, 
I've got a load of girls that are in week 2 of flower and are 3 times as big and covered in pistils. 
What strains u got in there?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh and cunts it's beer o'clock !!!!
I got my smoke early so time to get my drink on, and I even managed to buy more booze cos my mate sorted my smoke for nothing since I chucked him a few cuts of the zlh. Happy fucking days !!


----------



## dandahat (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> They don't look anywhere near 4 weeks into flower, and if they are they are hell of a small and no signs of flowering yet,
> I've got a load of girls that are in week 2 of flower and are 3 times as big and covered in pistils.
> What strains u got in there?





TheHulk11 said:


> They don't look anywhere near 4 weeks into flower, and if they are they are hell of a small and no signs of flowering yet,
> I've got a load of girls that are in week 2 of flower and are 3 times as big and covered in pistils.
> What strains u got in there?


----------



## dandahat (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't post a picture


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)

I was talking about ganjaman1010s plants


----------



## dandahat (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry mate don't know


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3455859


----------



## Vanagstaisokol (Jul 8, 2015)

hey im gonna be in lodon by today can anyone here hook me up?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2015)

Vanagstaisokol said:


> hey im gonna be in lodon by today can anyone here hook me up?


oh yeah no bother lol


----------



## Vanagstaisokol (Jul 8, 2015)

im gonna be at hat field. do you know where i can get some


----------



## Ganjaman1010 (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I was talking about ganjaman1010s plants


Nah they are 5 weeks into veg going to turn them soon just trying to sort out deficencies 1st bro


----------



## Ganjaman1010 (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> They don't look anywhere near 4 weeks into flower, and if they are they are hell of a small and no signs of flowering yet,
> I've got a load of girls that are in week 2 of flower and are 3 times as big and covered in pistils.
> What strains u got in there?


I have shorelines hulk


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 8, 2015)

No problem mate, Giz a call, number is........999.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 8, 2015)

found this quite funny


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

Thc.....Thc.....where for art thow Thc ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

Hang on...I feel me sen changing back into a sheep ....


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol, some of ewe lot would be at tentsrus

When nobody else can help


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @bazoomer check ur pm m8


Soz Mg, I been out grazing on top fell


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 8, 2015)

If god didn't want em shearing

He would't av made em sheep


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 8, 2015)

On this thread all you have is your word


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ganjaman1010 said:


> Nah they are 5 weeks into veg going to turn them soon just trying to sort out deficencies 1st bro


Don't mind m I'm steaming and misreading posts and names and quoting the wrong ppl lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 8, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Lol, some of ewe lot would be at tentsrus
> 
> When nobody else can help


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2015)

no just stingy scottish fuckers need reminding lol

extra dead in here 2night.......


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

ello fuckers 

So went tv hunting today, seen a 50 inch samsung 4k ultra high definition (i've zero use for this resolution lol no tv and internet is fucking slow) for sub 800 euros.....think that's a goer. Gonna be a few months yet before I purchase, but seems a bargain. Year ago that set would have been 2k. There was a 60inch for 580, but pretty shit brand.

First time I'd seen anything in 4k resolution...shit is too realistic at times


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2015)

fuck its a sick world i need a timeout from the net i thinks....more drugs less liveleak,ogrish etc yep time out.

on a plus note debbie n andrews sausage's are bloody lovely, especially mixed with bacon n cheese in a nice soft roll.

laterz...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.bestshockers.com/bme-pain-olympics/


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> http://www.bestshockers.com/bme-pain-olympics/


that shits well old mer

whats next 2cups1girl, mr hands? lol light entertainment all that shit compared..........


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

lol you watch some sick shit my friend


----------



## Merlot (Jul 8, 2015)

I was gonna go 1guy1jar lol the reaction videos are funny as fuck


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 8, 2015)

I can smell bullshit from here 

How can anyone forget 2 send a fairy

Can one of thc247 boyfriends ring him


----------



## leepy (Jul 9, 2015)

Alright chaps hows everyone been a while since I was on here


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no just stingy scottish fuckers need reminding lol
> 
> extra dead in here 2night.......


Ya cheeky fucker lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 9, 2015)

Too fucking hot!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 9, 2015)

morning all, just had a brown trouser moment on school run, walking along an all of a sudden 8-9 old bill cars just swarm in on me, screech to a halt right beside me n then proceed to run straight past me n knock someones door off its hinges lmao, proper shit meself for 5seceonds or so lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that shits well old mer
> 
> whats next 2cups1girl, mr hands? lol light entertainment all that shit compared..........


EFUKT


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2015)

links pls? I dunno what u r on about but I magine ts not pretty lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> links pls? I dunno what u r on about but I magine ts not pretty lol


Just google "2 girls 1 cup" and " 1 guy 1 jar" lol, you are in for a treat....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ha u don't wanna see that shit man its naaassssteh


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 9, 2015)

I was quite fetched by the nun eating the vicars poop , quality item .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Off 2 pub

Still all quiet on thcgate

I'll leave you in charge WF


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 9, 2015)

Help!! My clones are looking awful, looked great this morning now look shit.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Help!! My clones are looking awful, looked great this morning now look shit.


Any pics? It would help trying to establish your problem if we could see what u mean,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Nice1son (Jul 9, 2015)

Will put some up in a mo, put the little fuck ers in a cooler dark place coz I think I might have left the lights on for 24 hours, there only 10 days from cut. Plus ive been wanking over the nun eating shit thing someone said about on here. Super nasty.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2015)

Was reading a story on the news over here, police found 730 plants inside a partially built house which had no water or electricity, there was a large industrial generator at the house with heavy cables running from it which powered a number of "neon" lights.....

Wtf, they must mean led lights. Fuckin madness trying to do that lol. They arrested a guy after DNA was found on a can at the house, the guys a spark and claims he done work on the house when bein built lol


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok update, 2 starting to look a bit better, 2 look a bit ropey still and 2 are dead. I know someone is going to say about the clear cups but I black out the sides and leave bottom clear, as soon as I see the root at bottom I transplant, right or wrong??


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Ok update, 2 starting to look a bit better, 2 look a bit ropey still and 2 are dead. I know someone is going to say about the clear cups but I black out the sides and leave bottom clear, as soon as I see the root at bottom I transplant, right or wrong??


Id say kill them but looks like ur doin a good job at that already....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Ok update, 2 starting to look a bit better, 2 look a bit ropey still and 2 are dead. I know someone is going to say about the clear cups but I black out the sides and leave bottom clear, as soon as I see the root at bottom I transplant, right or wrong??


Were they rooted before u potted them in the cups or were they fresh taken cuts? 
Are u over watering? Let the soil dry out slightly between waterings, 
Apart from the dead ones they don't look too bad, 
Get them into bigger pots asap. What type of light do u have them under?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2015)

could just stop trying to cheap it out and buy a prop and some peat pellets/root riots


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 9, 2015)

I wasn't going to take cuttings so was a bit under prepared, haven't watered them since putting them in cups straight from cut. Under cfls until i see rooting. Will get a proper prop as money's not a priority. 
Think they just got a bit hot and I'm sure i left the lights on all night now.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2015)

way too many variables to say what your problem could be, best bet just get a prop and do it that way, much easier.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, i rarely do cutting myself so will probably fuck a few up along the way, 2 down 4 to go.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice1- you're leaving that clear cup dome on them too long. start cracking the seal some after a few days, or poke hole in top. _there's too much humidity in there. _ the leaves touching the sides are rotting and the heat/stale air can be an issue. at some point, early on, the cup dome isn't necessary as long as fans aren't hitting them and drying plant too much.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 9, 2015)

The cups have holes in top and i take the off a couple of times a day for about a hour, or if i see them drying out a bit, i was planning on doing this till i see roots. Do u think i should keep it off from now on and keep temps down and rh up for a while?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

I could do with a nap, think I'm still slightly pissed lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> The cups have holes in top and i take the off a couple of times a day for about a hour, or if i see them drying out a bit, i was planning on doing this till i see roots. Do u think i should keep it off from now on and keep temps down and rh up for a while?


you want some heat to promote rooting, without baking plant above the soil/medium. the plant will tell you if you remove the dome too soon, sounds like u burp it frequently.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

Every one out spending there giros in spoons today ?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

I wish i was in spoons 34 in the shade today. I just packed up tools for the day. On the beer now


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you want some heat to promote rooting, without baking plant above the soil/medium. the plant will tell you if you remove the dome too soon, sounds like u burp it frequently.


Cheers mate.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2015)

pointless saying anything in here any more, the posts constantly getting deleted. i lost my phone today so anybody who has my email feel free to drop me a line.
how long will this stay up lol


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 10, 2015)

5 more victims for the clone killer, this time done properly, although one of them is using roota, other 4 clonex


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> 5 more victims for the clone killer, this time done properly, although one of them is using roota, other 4 clonex


Much better mate.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> pointless saying anything in here any more, the posts constantly getting deleted. i lost my phone today so anybody who has my email feel free to drop me a line.
> how long will this stay up lol


Emailed ya mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

I got that Friday feeling mutherfukkers !!!
Who else is on it tonight? 
It's Friday I ain't go no job (till Monday) 
And I ain't got shit to do (except get steaming drunk)
So I'm gonna get high tonight !!!


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 10, 2015)

Missus is away for weekend, had a big fat blunt ready but can't fuckin find it now......The search continues.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I got that Friday feeling mutherfukkers !!!
> Who else is on it tonight?
> It's Friday I ain't go no job (till Monday)
> And I ain't got shit to do (except get steaming drunk)
> So I'm gonna get high tonight !!!


Takin it easy tnite man then gonna go hard tomora nite for the mc gregor fite


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 10, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Jul 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Takin it easy tnite man then gonna go hard tomora nite for the mc gregor fite


You going Setanta or can you suggest a good streaming site?
And hello all, I normally just lurk on this thread..lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 10, 2015)

ghostdogalpha said:


> You going Setanta or can you suggest a good streaming site?
> And hello all, I normally just lurk on this thread..lol


Get a lock in around in the local man and i dnt know any streamin sites but mobdro on android shud work


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Jul 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Get a lock in around in the local man and i dnt know any streamin sites but mobdro on android shud work


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> pointless saying anything in here any more, the posts constantly getting deleted. i lost my phone today so anybody who has my email feel free to drop me a line.
> how long will this stay up lol


Cunts will be cunts!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

ghostdogalpha said:


> You going Setanta or can you suggest a good streaming site?
> And hello all, I normally just lurk on this thread..lol


Ur all good man I remember u from the Irish thread when I lurked in there a year or 2 ago lol.


----------



## Ganjaman1010 (Jul 10, 2015)

High times bredrins!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ganjaman1010 said:


> High times bredrins!!


----------



## Ganjaman1010 (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3457038


Prefare bareback bro just gotta be careful with willy lump lump lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ganjaman1010 said:


> Prefare bareback bro just gotta be careful with willy lump lump lmao


Are u 12 ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ganjaman1010 said:


> Prefare bareback bro just gotta be careful with willy lump lump lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

Evening, still not put the girls in MG !, there doing well though bar 2-3, going down to sort em Monday , hope you're good m8.pulled a muscle in me chest today , thought I was having another turn , shit me pants ! Must stop thinking I'm a porn star when me mrs gets armoures , got porn stars hip aswel , fucking great geting old !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2015)

.....but alas no THC in afraid


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening, still not put the girls in MG !, there doing well though bar 2-3, going down to sort em Monday , hope you're good m8.pulled a muscle in me chest today , thought I was having another turn , shit me pants ! Must stop thinking I'm a porn star when me mrs gets armoures , got porn stars hip aswel , fucking great geting old !


U know U can't get pms, u got it turned off or some shit maybe or else you've had that right taken away lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

You boring bunch of lurking non commenting cunts. I see u all lurking why ain't yous getting messed up on alcohol or drugs and contributing to the thread? Or are yous all getting too old for this shit on a weekly basis.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

They too fucked up from all that cock they been sucking...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Merlot said:


> They too fucked up from all that cock they been sucking...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

Im fucking 10 sheets to the wind lol too early to sleep but wont be long before im seeing double


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

What u drinking or smoking on tonight merlot? 
I've been smashing the beers since 5ish lol
And smoking some half decent mango bud. It's not the best but for 50 a Q I can't complain.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

well i just went to make a cup of tea and fucking run outa milk! pissed off.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

I got meself a nice bottle of red or 3 plus the beers in the afternoon.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

cup of tea on a friday night!! fucking hanging offense that is lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> You boring bunch of lurking non commenting cunts. I see u all lurking why ain't yous getting messed up on alcohol or drugs and contributing to the thread? Or are yous all getting too old for this shit on a weekly basis.
> View attachment 3457092


I've been to an all drink and eat jap place 2-5 touch of md and half proper. Smashed to bits.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been to an all drink and eat jap place 2-5 touch of md and half proper. Smashed to bits.


Boring cunt!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2015)

I know I've come yem so I can pick up mer wiggles. Cano's on now though.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> well i just went to make a cup of tea and fucking run outa milk! pissed off.


Old man cunt !! Where's the fucking vods !!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been to an all drink and eat jap place 2-5 touch of md and half proper. Smashed to bits.


Good man. Enjoying ur Friday properly !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm havin a few beer in the house the night and a few j's, goina sit up tomoro night and watch the mcgregor fight, it's not till about 4 or 5 but I plan on seein it


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Old man cunt !! Where's the fucking vods !!!


couldnt be arsed tonight mate, im half watching corrie aswel on sky plus lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

christ lol hang your head in shame


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> couldnt be arsed tonight mate, im half watching corrie aswel on sky plus lol


Watchin it outta choice?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Watchin it outta choice?


no the missus has it on, im sat at the table on me lappy but i was half watching it i do admit see old deirdre has just died almost shed a tear until i remembered she died ages ago lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm green lit. Missus at the folks. Canny bevvy ( all you can in 3 hours )

Cano chocka,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no the missus has it on, im sat at the table on me lappy but i was half watching it i do admit see old deirdre has just died almost shed a tear until i remembered she died ages ago lol


I don't get time to watch soaps lol, I admit to reading them in the paper and in the old TV guide in the paper tho so usually know what's goin on lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

soaps are the wort thing to hit the tv after the unemployed's tv favorite....jeremy kyle. he and the inbred cunts that go on that show need shooting


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

well the missus is keeping it real lol fucking hammered she is, she just got up to do fuck no's what n almost fell threw the tele lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> couldnt be arsed tonight mate, im half watching corrie aswel on sky plus lol


I can't even like that status mate it's just sad !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I can't even like that status mate it's just sad !!


listen here wee man, you wouldnt last 5 fucking minits on a proper sesh with me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2015)

Fight fight fight lmfao I'm struggling to work the cano haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm steaming. The wife has big fucking brother on after she reckrded it earlier. 
I'm gonna finish my last. w2 beers and head to bed. I'm fick f after work today. 
Think I'm gonna need to club the wife over the head the head and take my way with her cause she ain't budhin from the tv tonight lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> listen here wee man, you wouldnt last 5 fucking minits on a proper sesh with me lol


Hahahahaha don't u realize I'm fucking Scottish mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> listen here wee man, you wouldnt last 5 fucking minits on a proper sesh with me lol


Sure it may as well be fuckin Sunday, or Wednesday for him, sittin in drinkin beers and smoking joints, same shit different day lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Rambo mate I promise u in the nxt year I will. Come down and meet u mate. We would have. Good sesh and a proper bit of banter mate. I've known u for almost 5 years now it's about time we finally sorted this out once and for all lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sure it may as well be fuckin Sunday, or Wednesday for him, sittin in drinkin beers and smoking joints, same shit different day lol


I'm a hard working man I'll have u know. I work hard and play harder mate is there any other way! Who says it wrong to do it 7 days a week if your fit enough!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Rambo mate I promise u in the nxt year I will. Come down and meet u mate. We would have. Good sesh and a proper bit of banter mate. I've known u for almost 5 years now it's about time we finally sorted this out once and for all lmao.


we do mate deffo, this next harvest in 6wks im gonna have a blow out, thinking plenty of coke,crack,ket and roofies last ones i had ages ago i didnt really rate em but wana give em another blast.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm a hard working man I'll have u know. I work hard and play harder mate is there any other way! Who says it wrong to do it 7 days a week if your fit enough!


Ain't fuck all wrong with it m8, but work hard? Com on now, ain't u in a shirt and tie now lol. I've a few beer most night mesel m8, go thru notions


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

oooo shirt burn lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> we do mate deffo, this next harvest in 6wks im gonna have a blow out, thinking plenty of coke,crack,ket and roofies last ones i had ages ago i didnt really rate em but wana give em another blast.


My harvest is early September and my mate is out the jail mid August, I'm away to the dam with him mid September but I'll take a trip down probe around end of September while I've still some excess cash left. if u can recommend a cheap hotel or b&b. 
I'm game. For aa coke booze and smoke binge.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My harvest is early September and my mate is out the jail mid August, I'm away to the dam with him mid September but I'll take a trip down probe around end of September while I've still some excess cash left. if u can recommend a cheap hotel or b&b.
> I'm game. For aa coke booze and smoke binge.


i spose i could allow for your lightweightedness lol you gotta try the ket with sniff tho mate big line of proper with the tip ket, followed by a huge pipe n a handfull of the benzo of your choice.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ain't fuck all wrong with it m8, but work hard? Com on now, ain't u in a shirt and tie now lol. I've a few beer most night mesel m8, go thru notions


Not quite yet man. I'm waiting my mate that's coming out the jail is gonna take over my job and I'll move into the office then, so cause he got refused the tag the other week and is in another month or so I'll be stuck in the warehouse till then. So yeah mate I graft like fuck. Monday to Friday !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i spose i could allow for your lightweightedness lol you gotta try the ket with sniff tho mate big line of proper with the tip ket, followed by a huge pipe n a handfull of the benzo of your choice.


I've never tried ket. Only ever been into e's coke psychedelics weed and speed. Take the odd Valium now and then as well.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've never tried ket. Only ever been into e's coke psychedelics weed and speed. Take the odd Valium now and then as well.


i no you aint mate we spoke long enough hence why id have to go easy on ya lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i no you aint mate we spoke long enough hence why id have to go easy on ya lol


Yeah I'd drink u under the table tho mate lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i spose i could allow for your lightweightedness lol you gotta try the ket with sniff tho mate big line of proper with the tip ket, followed by a huge pipe n a handfull of the benzo of your choice.


Sounds fun but not for me....that's me saying that now but with a good few drinks and a bit coked up I'd snort near anything lol. I've took ket a few times but always been near too fucked to remember


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

ket aint that nice just on its own but mixed with gear or e's its banging.

or benzo's mixed with e's thats another nice combo.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah I'd drink u under the table tho mate lol


seeing as i dont drink anything but vodka we could have a prob there lol if im hitting the drugs hard i dont tend to drink too much.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

One night taken ket my m8 took my phone and videoed me trying to get it back off him but i was stuck to the sofa and couldn't move lol. Ended up findin this video in my phone the next day lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds fun but not for me....that's me saying that now but with a good few drinks and a bit coked up I'd snort near anything lol. I've took ket a few times but always been near too fucked to remember


that is a combo n half mate, you need the benzo chaser tho just to stop the heart attack lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that is a combo n half mate, you need the benzo chaser tho just to stop the heart attack lol


Ur not really selling it to me here with the heart attack shit lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't like ket. Tried it once and that was enough.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur not really selling it to me here with the heart attack shit lol


lolol 

you aint getting no better coke buzz than a fat line followed by a huge pipe, the ket n benzo's even you out tho your be alrite lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

i think I'll stick to the drink weed and some coke to keep me awake. Maybe a few blues at the end of the night for a good sleep. 

I'm gonna be back down near Liverpool in October as well of anyone wants to catch up for a smoke and a drink.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> i think I'll stick to the drink weed and some coke to keep me awake. Maybe a few blues at the end of the night for a good sleep.
> 
> I'm gonna be back down near Liverpool in October as well of anyone wants to catch up for a smoke and a drink.


im just messing with the crazy combo's im too old for that shit nowdays, good bit of sniff, plenty of benzos and a few good e's that should do us.

we should make it happen mate.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im just messing with the crazy combo's im too old for that shit nowdays, good bit of sniff, plenty of benzos and a few good e's that should do us.
> 
> we should make it happen mate.


Don't worry mate I'll making happen by the end of the year at the latest. I reckon September is the best time for me cos I'll have some spare cash after this harvest. 

But I'll be expecting a return visit from you up here to Scotland mate sometime in the nxt year or so. I'll take u out and show u the sights and that up here. And get u fucked up at the same time. I'll even put u up since you an old senile fucker, wouldn't want u forgetting your hotel and shit lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Don't worry mate I'll making happen by the end of the year at the latest. I reckon September is the best time for me cos I'll have some spare cash after this harvest.
> 
> But I'll be expecting a return visit from you up here to Scotland mate sometime in the nxt year or so. I'll take u out and show u the sights and that up here. And get u fucked up at the same time. I'll even put u up since you an old senile fucker, wouldn't want u forgetting your hotel and shit lol.


i never been further north than norwich lol

id be up for a visit tho mate be harder my end tbh but we will sort it out gotta be done.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nig one mate will get it arranged, but I'll be down in about 2 months or so for a weekender binge wit u mate. 
If u ain't been up here before I don't know what u missing. We Glaswegians are the friendliest ppl u could meet


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2015)

gotta look at why we need to get drunk and fuked up on drugs everynght, I used to think it was cos I lked the buzz nothing more too it lol, I had a straight gf over 10 years ago so used to have to do stealth drugs when we went out...a half tab of acid...an e....bit of smack lol anyway one day I broke out the ket and couldn't wait for her to fuk off to work so I could get in my k hole so thought ide have a little bump as she was on her way out but she stopped for a phone call and I felt it coming on, made it to the door with a forced rictus grin... kiss goodbye .....close door.....collapse and dissociate lol, cant beat a good hit of ket mo


----------



## Merlot (Jul 11, 2015)

Most deffo a case of boredom for me.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

Fuck it, can't do any of that hard shit, smoke, drink and maybe a cheeky line or 2 on a special occasion, but ket, crack, methods and smack I've been done with that shit for a few years now and don't really miss it, we'll the smack i miss but stay away. Just get pissed and stoned, the best combo..........


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> gotta look at why we need to get drunk and fuked up on drugs everynght, I used to think it was cos I lked the buzz nothing more too it lol, I had a straight gf over 10 years ago so used to have to do stealth drugs when we went out...a half tab of acid...an e....bit of smack lol anyway one day I broke out the ket and couldn't wait for her to fuk off to work so I could get in my k hole so thought ide have a little bump as she was on her way out but she stopped for a phone call and I felt it coming on, made it to the door with a forced rictus grin... kiss goodbye .....close door.....collapse and dissociate lol, cant beat a good hit of ket mo


I think we take them cos of fukin women man they are the common denominator dnt u tink ....  mornin fckers hows things


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> gotta look at why we need to get drunk and fuked up on drugs everynght, I used to think it was cos I lked the buzz nothing more too it lol, I had a straight gf over 10 years ago so used to have to do stealth drugs when we went out...a half tab of acid...an e....bit of smack lol anyway one day I broke out the ket and couldn't wait for her to fuk off to work so I could get in my k hole so thought ide have a little bump as she was on her way out but she stopped for a phone call and I felt it coming on, made it to the door with a forced rictus grin... kiss goodbye .....close door.....collapse and dissociate lol, cant beat a good hit of ket mo


All to do with boredom.....


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U know U can't get pms, u got it turned off or some shit maybe or else you've had that right taken away lol


I like this , but didn't understand a fucking word m8 lol , what's turned off ? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I like this , but didn't understand a fucking word m8 lol , what's turned off ? Lol


Lol, have a look at conversations in ur profile m8, u might have turned off bein able to recieve them or something.

Do u ever get pms/conversations on this account? I can't start a convo with u anyway whatever you've done lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)

Click on your profile name( top right hand corner of screen), then click on "contact details" in the "settings" menu on left hand side of screenand then make sure the box is ticked that say "Accept conversations from....." and that it says members only in the drop down box


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2015)

some men interpret nine memos.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)

just ordered me veg tent at long fucking last lol, just need a veg CFL for it now lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)

ovo said:


> some men interpret nine memos.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok done , ta very much, MG message


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

When u said "pms" I thought u were referring to "post menstral tension " wtf is in my sweed ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)

is there any real difference with PH pens between the £5 ones and the £90 ones? Gotta buy a whole setup for a mate n dont see the point of paying over the odds if no need etc


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

^^^^ I found the cheap ones unreliable m8, had to calibrate every few days, worth the £ if ya into hydro I suppose , paid £40 for mine, it's an "essentials " one


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> is there any real difference with PH pens between the £5 ones and the £90 ones? Gotta buy a whole setup for a mate n dont see the point of paying over the odds if no need etc


I payed 50 odd quid for mine, I checked it the other day for the first time in months with the ph7 buffer stuff and it was bang on, mines is essentials


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ^^^^ I found the cheap ones unreliable m8, had to calibrate every few days, worth the £ if ya into hydro I suppose , paid £40 for mine, it's an "essentials " one


Lol, aye mines the same, was fuckin 50 odd in my local grow shop.

Just had a look, 55quid the robbing cunts


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, aye mines the same, was fuckin 50 odd in my local grow shop.


Some grow shops take the piss m8 !, always get on line if poss, but I do like to cast a beady one over the goods in the shop occasionally , it's nice to see in the flesh what you're actually buying !


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2015)

general gist is buy mid range lol. hm or hanna are also good but i have had a few of those essentials last over 2 years with no probs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

yeah they robbing you mg lol i paid 40quid for the same pen a while ago at the local hydro shop.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah they robbing you mg lol i paid 40quid for the same pen a while ago at the local hydro shop.


Aye I know they do m8, if buying a lot of stuff u can work them tho, plus it's about the only one in 50-60 miles ffs. Can also pick stuff up at there warehouse at any time all boxed and all so ur not walking outta ther shop


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

Pretty good mid range pen.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

Just looked you can get them for 20-30 quid.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I know they do m8, if buying a lot of stuff u can work them tho, plus it's about the only one in 50-60 miles ffs. Can also pick stuff up at there warehouse at any time all boxed and all so ur not walking outta ther shop


thats not too sad then, but im shore you spent a fair few quid in there over the years? 55 compared to 40 bit of pisstake but if its the only shop for miles they can charge it and get away with it no doubt, lots of growers dont like ordering stuff online.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> is there any real difference with PH pens between the £5 ones and the £90 ones? Gotta buy a whole setup for a mate n dont see the point of paying over the odds if no need etc


I used to buy cheap ones initially from China through EBay but I used two at a time because I didn't trust them. Then I had Adwa which seemed better but also weren't that reliable, then Essentials which was very basic but worked ok and now Blue Lab and I won't switch back. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats not too sad then, but im shore you spent a fair few quid in there over the years? 55 compared to 40 bit of pisstake but if its the only shop for miles they can charge it and get away with it no doubt, lots of growers dont like ordering stuff online.


I bought my whole kit from there, pretty much at once. But I priced it all on eBay and haggle with them thru emails for ages lol, they said they obviously couldn't compete with eBay but done me a good discount, was good being able to go up at about 7am on a Sunday morning to pick it all up at the warehouse. 2 big 9 pot Wilma systems, 3 lights, 1m carbon filter, 1 metre fan........kinda a lot a big stuff I didn't want to go thru the post like lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

yeah thats cool being able to pick it up from a warehouse rather than the shop, i sometimes see people getting big kits at my local and they look paranoid as fuck! like they could deffo do with a warehouse pick up lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm a bit fucked round here, every fucker knows every other fucker in the town !, Dia the postman, if he brings owt , he's like the fucking Giztapo & interrogates me about the package ect, then there's mrs Patel who runs post office & is exactly the same ! , it's a fucking paranoid nightmare if I wanna send owt !, that's gone by the way New , it's ok , I told MG lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2015)

The neighbours around here aren't too para. These guys have been growing these pots for a while. I thought they were AF's originally but they are going on too long now. 

What I wanna know is, why is he using black pots instead of white? Why have AC indoors and do that on the windowsill? The guy hasn't even got a balcony. So much for the new visibility law! Lol


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

Just watched ted 2, funny as fuck.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Just watched ted 2, funny as fuck.


Have u got a link for it ?


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Have u got a link for it ?


Not got a clue how to do a link, It's on movietube. me. Tons of new films on there. Ones on the he section are best.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

Or its tunemovie me on my tablet for some reason.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Where's Relax ? & delvite & badgers , shawniebizzle ? It's like the Bermuda fucking triangle in here !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Can't remember who sent me some weed just in a fag box in an envelope , frigg , Dia the post's van must of fucking stank !, my back passage did & it had only been deliverd 10 mins ago lol, those were the days .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

I imagine relax I in a twisted benzod mess round about now hey @ReLaX ?

I heard that shawnybizzle is a right cunt fuck him I say.....not seen delvite for years man lool I remember you making a video taking the piss out his accent lmao wearing a George bush mask or something? That was you right? Fuck knows now I'm lost


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

One for you ribena cunts mad


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogwouer187 said:


> One for you ribena cunts mad


Holy shit, you would only fuck that up once.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeh it'd be a splat.in the pants and then splat on the rocks if it was me


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> One for you ribena cunts mad


yeah id love a go at that, or this....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Them mini plane things strapped to their back look mad lol would be some buzz like but you wouldn't catch me on owt like that mad fuckers


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 11, 2015)

I need them jet wings, no more fuckin M25.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well my liver cut is finally starting to show new growth and grow slightly, it's only been about 3 weeks since I potted it up ffs, it's been in its new home with a 250w cfl to itself for about a week now. So Rambo I'll get they cuts taken soon mate now it's actually growing, another week or so and it should be good to take a few cuts from.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

And a couple pics of some of my other girls
Pic one is a cpl of ones I'm running 12/12 from seed. They are GTH #1 & zlhXpsychosis
The other pics are group shots of some zlh and psychosis 
They are all just under 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Took a while for her to find her feet didn't it lol one of the cookie cuts I've got is a real slow grower really dark leafs too she is pretty like hope the smokes worth it lol can't wait to chop man 16 more days ffs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Took a while for her to find her feet didn't it lol one of the cookie cuts I've got is a real slow grower really dark leafs too she is pretty like hope the smokes worth it lol can't wait to chop man 16 more days ffs


You Lucky fucker, my chop date is pencilled in for 4th of September weekend lol. Fucking ages away yet and they may even take a little longer.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just before my pad bday that is lol it'll soon fly by mate its the last weeks that drag the balls Aint it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Going pro yeh mg be better for this weather mate fo sho....I'll take a load of meanies 2morro and a few others what I can for now the apollo13 stinks man can't wait to flip her she's stronger smelling than exo in veg really skunky and fruity fuckin veg tents a right mess got cuts and shit coming out me arse man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just before my pad bday that is lol it'll soon fly by mate its the last weeks that drag the balls Aint it lol


Yeah mate and I've timed it quite well tbh cos it's getting chopped 2 weeks before I fly to the dam. So it will sort out some spending money, Then I'm away to blackpool with the kids in October so I'll have it all gone by then and have a decent stack to spoil the kids with then. 
But your right the last 2 or 3 weeks are the worst when it looks almost ready but u know it need to wait lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Na m8, wasnt meaning that. I've 9 zlh just in now, and hopefully for the next run in goina try something ghetto has like the blue meenie. Think next run im goina use the 2 9 pots I have again and do a full room and fuck the tent off


No worries mate, I'm gonna try summit different on the nxt grow as well, some of ghettos strains do sound nice. I'll keep the clone onlies but I'll chuck a few others in as well for variety. 
I wish I had the space to have 18 but I struggled just to find somewhere so that I could setup for the 8 that I have now. 
Hopefully nxt year I can start using my own gaff again and go back to my big tent, but after all the shit I had this year I think for now it's safer to keep it all elsewhere


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

That's the one mate hopefully I can squeeze another 2 in before crimbo the last one will be just a week or 2 before lool talk about risking it....kids your not having any toys yet dads grow Aint finished haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Aint nadder replacing the c/o's I'm smoking on just over 6 week exo and its sweet lol a little racy but still got that flavour ta mean....I just need something different to along side for when u get bored surely out of what I've got there's gotta be something man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's the one mate hopefully I can squeeze another 2 in before crimbo the last one will be just a week or 2 before lool talk about risking it....kids your not having any toys yet dads grow Aint finished haha


Hahaha yeah try explaining that one to the kids lol,
I'm gonna get another 1 grow after this before Xmas then after the new year I'm gonna reevaluate my options and see if it's worth moving things back here and upscaling the op back to the way I had it the other year.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Going pro yeh mg be better for this weather mate fo sho....I'll take a load of meanies 2morro and a few others what I can for now the apollo13 stinks man can't wait to flip her she's stronger smelling than exo in veg really skunky and fruity fuckin veg tents a right mess got cuts and shit coming out me arse man


Lol going pro, that's what I use to have m8 before my place for clones fucked up, think I've that sorted tho, well see


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

I was goina get another place for my other system but make sense to shift the clones and mothers somewhere and throw the 2 systems in together like before, 18 big ass plants lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

no fucking about 2night i got milk for me tea! even a few biccies lol

that mr nice film was on last night late, what a load of gash i no its fairly old now but first time i tried to watch it read the book a few times and aint a bad read but shiiit the film was piss poor i gave up half way through.

now watching some show called ''the last ship'' bit cheesy but watchable.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> no fucking about 2night i got milk for me tea! even a few biccies lol
> 
> that mr nice film was on last night late, what a load of gash i no its fairly old now but first time i tried to watch it read the book a few times and aint a bad read but shiiit the film was piss poor i gave up half way through.
> 
> now watching some show called ''the last ship'' bit cheesy but watchable.


Well I've a box of beer, a jar of weed and a pack off BBQ chickens wings that'll be going in soon lol, plan on watchin the ufc later too


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

didnt aldo get injured or something? whos the irish bloke fighting now?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> didnt aldo get injured or something? whos the irish bloke fighting now?


Fighting Mendez, he's the no 2. A good few fights on before and a few Irish blokes fighting I think


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

I've been on the heavy mate ....Levi roots tropical punch ooohhhhweeeee shits tangy.....yeh I watched Mr nice too was a bit boring I still watched it all tho......just had to have a shower mandem had a seriously sweaty bag and crack lool time for a.joint of 6 week exo ahhh racy time


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've been on the heavy mate ....Levi roots tropical punch ooohhhhweeeee shits tangy.....yeh I watched Mr nice too was a bit boring I still watched it all tho......just had to have a shower mandem had a seriously sweaty bag and crack lool time for a.joint of 6 week exo ahhh racy time


ive chopped a few at 6wks, it is a racey stone hay lol that day 42 mark tho it will hold that flavour n smell do love the exo for shit like that.

aint had none of them drinks but carnt beat a bit of the ol reggae reggae sauce.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fighting Mendez, he's the no 2. A good few fights on before and a few Irish blokes fighting I think


never seen that mcgregor fight but he does look like a double ard bastard lol spose its gonna be a 4-5am jobby tho might stay up for it carnt sleep for shit anyway.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive chopped a few at 6wks, it is a racey stone hay lol that day 42 mark tho it will hold that flavour n smell do love the exo for shit like that.
> 
> aint had none of them drinks but carnt beat a bit of the ol reggae reggae sauce.


 I had a burger you would have enjoyed the other night m8, 6oz burger with 4oz chicken fillet and BBQ pulled pork on top, place near by me does something new every weekend, usually good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeh man it tastes good better than i expected can wait to try it at 10...yeh reggae sauce is bostin mate I could just do with a nice pizza or something now got the munch on....watching that ted never seen it before lol.....seen insidious 3 last night load of wank and that poltergeist and that human centipede 3 all wanko tanko


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> never seen that mcgregor fight but he does look like a double ard bastard lol spose its gonna be a 4-5am jobby tho might stay up for it carnt sleep for shit anyway.


Aye 4-5 m8. I been watchin a few things about him today....he's rated cos of what he's done in a short period of time, he is a fuckin animal tho


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a burger you would have enjoyed the other night m8, 6oz burger with 4oz chicken fillet and BBQ pulled pork on top, place near by me does something new every weekend, usually good


that sounds abit bloody tasty mate, could munch that right now lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye 4-5 m8. I been watchin a few things about him today....he's rated cos of what he's done in a short period of time, he is a fuckin animal tho


i see robbie lawler is fighting aswel shows how much i follow it nowdays i thought he was long gone, has been in it for ages.

gonna have a watch of a few of that mcgregors fights he deffo looks the part lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 11, 2015)

Im fucking starving now


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

i had some chicken noodles for lunch, like eating fucking thin air was starving withing 5mins of finishing em lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't think mc greggor has had a proper opponent but Mendes certainly is, I rec its mendes for the win ko, if he gets inside he is much faster than the irish lad imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

That was my dinner last night, that calzone was fuckin hard to beat


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I don't think mc greggor has had a proper opponent but Mendes certainly is, I rec its mendes for the win ko, if he gets inside he is much faster than the irish lad imo


The Irish aren't there to take part m8, there there to take over lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Should be a good fight not seen much of that McGregor tho but it hyped ta fuck


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

Hulk mine the PIC u posted of roy Keane as brave heart before that match, just read he's taking the bookmakers to court over it, what a bellend


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Fucksake mg that's just made me belly grumble ya cunt lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fucksake mg that's just made me belly grumble ya cunt lol


Was years since I had a calzone m8, I'll be getting it again


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I imagine relax I in a twisted benzod mess round about now hey @ReLaX ?
> 
> I heard that shawnybizzle is a right cunt fuck him I say.....not seen delvite for years man lool I remember you making a video taking the piss out his accent lmao wearing a George bush mask or something? That was you right? Fuck knows now I'm lost


Lol it was me m8 , I'm a daft twat on occasions


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hahaha yeh it was funny man in ye shed lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2015)

Aye looks nice mg I'm starving an all man looks like its toastie time haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

How do lads few drinks and a few sniffs in only another few hours to see wether mcgregor is the real deal or not...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How do lads few drinks and a few sniffs in only another few hours to see wether mcgregor is the real deal or not...


i just put it on, fucking el ad city they do like a ad break or 3 lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

Congratulations conner McGregor.. wow. Can't wait till he fights aldo.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Congratulations conner McGregor.. wow. Can't wait till he fights aldo.


Hey bird brains tink we had a bet


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey bird brains tink we had a bet


I wouldn't (tink) if I were you its not your strong suit. What did we bet for?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fckin recked lads up all nite jus lien in bed now... cme on conor


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fckin recked lads up all nite jus lien in bed now... cme on conor


All alone? Didn't get lucky mate? Lol

I'm up already! Piknik today !!!! 

I was so bored yesterday that I went into the centre for a milkshake. I hate night cycle.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone got a loft tent they are not using? also looking for.....

6" fan
5" fan
600W ballast


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2015)

Dam those look good lahada, nice pet grinder. I'll take a space cake with that shake!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Anyone got a loft tent they are not using? also looking for.....
> 
> 6" fan
> 5" fan
> 600W ballast


I'm about to lend a couple of sisters a tent, a ballast and pots. Shame ur not down the road!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2015)

glad i never stayed up all night to watch that!

how are the hazes coming along ghet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeh man coming on good the ssh is massive very fast grower the wulls haze is good too but only got her in 1ltr pot so she's growing up rather than out smells nice tho just.need.to re pot.em all now 

Hies the Jakes dream she growing up yet?


----------



## makka (Jul 12, 2015)

hapnin peoples been away too long so poking mi head up lol everyone good me hopes
that royals i have is 3 week in now and my carbon filter isnt doing shit!!
had ambulance round otherday mi back went when he came in he said it stinks in here of weed n in next breath says weed will help better than them n pointed to my methocarbomol lmao ive been paranoid since i better get another filter asap!


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2015)

i binned off the #1 from your advice, just haven't got the space at the minute to try everything i want to.
#2 is looking beastly, she is going into a 65l pot for this next run, just need to get new fan installed etc.

been keeping it as low key as possible there lately as i think it's gone a little too bang on. we were on national news the other day over events in the next street, you could see my house in shot and it looked rather odd, maybe just me being para. 

i was driving past a raid squad with over half a box of kush on the passenger seat and 5 cheese clones in a bag swinging from the gear stick, i hit the riot vans wing mirror because i didn't want to slow down too much going past and they did take up half the street to be fair. got my windows up and just kept going as they had their hands full obviously and nobody batted an eyelid. i'm a lucky bastard, you'd have been nicked in a second


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sheeesh a 65ltr pot u Aint messin are ya just be careful on the stretch geez mind u u got loads a head room ain't ya should be a gooden that mate..

Haha yehbthats a few close calls man they'd of chased after me for that and mist probs end up giving me a shoeing too lol lucky boy Aint ya man someone's watching over ya


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

I got one of mine in a 34l pot....its growing a foot a week..

im ditching most of my 9 i think. Ill keep the repottef plant and prob the healthiest 1 or 2 out of the rest.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2015)

afternoon @ghb, you got any spare equipment you want rid of atm?


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> afternoon @ghb, you got any spare equipment you want rid of atm?


i've 6" tubes and 8" fans, thats about it, oh and some biobiz stuff i doubt i'll be trying if thats any good to you


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2015)

wasn't the number one the stretchy one ghet? or both of them i take it? i'm used to lanky plants tbf, my last cheese run had over a dozen 6ft+ plants. i'll make sure to get it nice and bushy!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

#1 was taller yeh but both lanky girls, my next runs gonna be fun got a 4ft meanie to flip a 3ft apollo 2 bushy exos a ssh and a load of 2ft clones haha 

@zeddd sent u a msg the other night


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

so that fight...why did Mendes miss easy punches to fnish mc greggor when he had him pinned down, Mendes looked all over him for most of the fight, I rec it was a bigger pay day to take a dive and come back, he must have been offered the world to let connor win hat fight imo, rigged to shit imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

He hit him with some deadly elbows and the fella took em man McGregor must have some chin on him man I'd of been squirming like fuck


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> He hit him with some deadly elbows and the fella took em man McGregor must have some chin on him man I'd of been squirming like fuck


he took the hits but they affected him, never seen mcgreggor so groggy from headshots, mendes was more battered yet seemed to cope until he fell, 2 nd round is a classic for ths shit again imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

anyways im vegging my exo sog under 1kw hps, fatter stems so far and less internode growth, its the fatter stems im after, we shall see when I flip em but so far m impressed with the healthy vigorous veg plants it produces


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've vegged under hps for ages now no probs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just found a 1.2x1.2 loft tent brand new in the bag for £90, getting delivered tomorrow


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

nothing is real


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just been and took a load of cuts here's what the internodal spacings like on the beanie....veg tents much happier now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nothing is real


U been on the deems? Lol can't wait to harvest 1g of deems coming my way lool and maybe some opium hash? Never tried it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2015)

yo guys hows every one much been going on around here


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Alright pomps fuck all mate just sat in watching the telly think its time for a nice fat joint


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2015)

yeh im chilling with a joint u ever been to an rancho's steak house went there yesterday the the 2nd time its fucking lovley best steak ive ever had


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

No I haven't mate sounds good tho love a good steak man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U been on the deems? Lol can't wait to harvest 1g of deems coming my way lool and maybe some opium hash? Never tried it


oh man u know I like a bit o D, thinkin of goin back to the jungle for a few weeks get ayahuascaed


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Probably something involving a ladyboy


Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys hows every one much been going on around here



Thought you'd been groomed like thc247 young pompey

Welcome home


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

The aya sounds a bit heavy for me I seen a bid where the guy drinks it then 2 mins late he's throwing up like fuck lol..what I like about smiking d is its all over quickly just about right for me


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The aya sounds a bit heavy for me I seen a bid where the guy drinks it then 2 mins late he's throwing up like fuck lol..what I like about smiking d is its all over quickly just about right for me


tbh he would have suffered for an hour or 2 b4 vomiting, purging is an important part of the ceremony.... but u would have to do it to know im not talkin shit lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Its sounds mad I'd be clung to a tree crying all night most probs lol I'd get the purge both barrels as well


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2015)

The force is strong in you young pompey


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banisteriopsis_caapi

_*Banisteriopsis caapi*_, also known as *ayahuasca*, *caapi* or *yajé*, is a South American jungle vine of the family Malpighiaceae. It is used to prepare ayahuasca, a decoction with a long history of entheogenic uses as a medicine and "plant teacher" among the indigenous peoples...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

its totally out there, first session within 10 mins I was taken off planet to meet with a 50 foot alien, sposed tp take 1 hour and come on slowly, lol nfw


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Haha and how long does it last 12 hour? Bet its some experience tho man


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Club meeting 

I'm nominating young pompey 4 new thread head grower


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha and how long does it last 12 hour? Bet its some experience tho man


ha ha its not that long actually only about 5 hours wth 3 hours peaking but u don't care how long its been cos it seems like an eternity and it feels like home for some reason


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Probably something involving a ladyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2015)

There's klingons on the starboard side


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ha ha its not that long actually only about 5 hours wth 3 hours peaking but u don't care how long its been cos it seems like an eternity and it feels like home for some reason


U can buy aya kits on ag can't ya might have to try it once man get my soul cleansed lol I just want the experience of it she what its actually like man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Megaflopper lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2015)

any one able to give me a ref for agora please


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2015)

sweet m8


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

no worries, do ya research on the vendor your ordering from first and although hard nowdays especially if you have no history but try ya best to stay in escrow and not fe.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2015)

hmmm Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

I was just thinking, what could ya grow in ya grow room , if u didn't grow Maj, that would give u simmilar £ return ?, or get u smashed ?, legal or not


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

just see this on the ag forums

A lot of people have been unable to register an Agora account because whenever they use a invite link they get the error -

"Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release."

This simply means Agora's server cannot handle anymore users atm and they must close registration temporarily to keep the site running smoothly. While registration is close no referral links will work and once it opens again they will all work equally.

Registration usually opens again very soon so all you can do is check back frequently with any referral link and you will be able to register an account in no time.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bastard Rambo beat me too it ....don't see u all day 1 sniff of agora and he pops up like a rat out a drain pipe lmao 

Wisdom...expensive mushrooms?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bastard Rambo beat me too it ....don't see u all day 1 sniff of agora and he pops up like a rat out a drain pipe lmao
> 
> Wisdom...expensive mushrooms?


i been reading the thread all day lol i see all, plus i was on ag.

fuck all to be earnt of referals mate unless your spamming the forums hard and got in there at the start of agora, theres actually some1 selling a account at the mo they getting 2-3 coins a week in referal fees! willing to provide screenshots n what not seems genuine enough and could beleive it if like i say you spammed the newb section hard at the start with your ref link.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I was just thinking, what could ya grow in ya grow room , if u didn't grow Maj, that would give u simmilar £ return ?, or get u smashed ?, legal or not


Tabbaco?? Coca?? Poppy? ?


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry to but in but does anyone here use added co2?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeh I've been on today its a fuckin naughty site man u start looking bad stuff you'd never normally like opium lol....peacenpots 00 looks good and meerkovo new batch haha I shouldn't even log on its bad for my health


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

meerkovos new batch looks fucking nice! only 270 a henry aswel! hmmmmm lol

i had loads of that peacenpot hash its good for the price.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

I know I farted just looking at it lol looks real good don't it but uppers don't mix to well with me I think my money would be better spent on downers and deems lol that kriminale is still on there the culero off him was shit hot pun intended lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I know I farted just looking at it lol looks real good don't it but uppers don't mix to well with me I think my money would be better spent on downers and deems lol that kriminale is still on there the culero off him was shit hot pun intended lol


i wana get some rohypnol been looking hard lol think im gonna go with some danish vendor i found, krimnale is a good vendor even if he does rub he culero on his arse crack lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lmao fuckin iti cunt lolol it was really nice tho very weedy tasting he got a good selection too....fuckin rohypnol haha who u planning on raping mate? I might get some opium hash or just opium cuz i cant find opium hash on there man I just wanna try a lil bit one night get mellow warm and fuzzy....it don't make u sick like h does it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

I tend to chase uppers which Aint good man incant leave the cunts alone and don't like the comedowns id rather just get low and stay low smoke loads if dabs and ohash sounds like a good night to me


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao fuckin iti cunt lolol it was really nice tho very weedy tasting he got a good selection too....fuckin rohypnol haha who u planning on raping mate? I might get some opium hash or just opium cuz i cant find opium hash on there man I just wanna try a lil bit one night get mellow warm and fuzzy....it don't make u sick like h does it?


i had the op a few times didnt make me sick and i have no tolerance, was disappointed with it tho just a weak smack buzz, oxys are much nicer for that kinda high.

dont wana rape anyone geezer lol just want a strong arse benzo had em before and didnt really rate em but was generics from brazil so i wana give some script grade ones a blast, expensive as fuck tho 8-10 a 2mg tab.

krimnale has 2 different pages 1 for the hash and another for all sorts of smack n sniff.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeh I thought ud be after that heavy buzz mate lol op sounds good inrekon I'd like a night if that and dabs and pizza lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I thought ud be after that heavy buzz mate lol op sounds good inrekon I'd like a night if that and dabs and pizza lol


try go for spanish op rather than the indian stuff then, im shore if your in india its better but the dn indian op is mostly shite, scurvy crew use to be the go to for the best op, but they got kicked off agora a long time ago now,misterfawkes is prob your best bet nowdays for spanish op and is more than likely scurvy crew anyway lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

Misterfawkes ay hmmmm I'll tay a little search now ain't got a clue on dosage or anything


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Hi all 

Where i am the average price of a Oz is approx £200-220 . This is normally good stuff but ever now and then the stuff the Chinese grow is either cheaper or covered in spray ...horrible stuff


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

OK.

Do you shine shoes?
Are you a snitch?
Are you a fag?
Do you believe in interracial marriage?


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

What are you talking about ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2015)

scarylittleman said:


> What are you talking about ?


trollllleeeeohhlleeeeohhhhhh?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

You gotta pass the test. 

Sup abe.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2015)

I tell ya these livers are greasy and stinky as fuck man buds ain't as fat as exo bout the same as psy but the stink man I'm well impressed


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You gotta pass the test.
> 
> Sup abe.


not a lot. puttin off the mowing/donating blood, dam skeeters are a bitch this month. we've had wks of rain so they are at all time high.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

Fucking hate mozzies (skeeters to you). Horse flies are just as bad mind. I gotta be a right fanny and spray myself with insect repellant to work outdoors, else I end up getting bitten to fuck. The world would be a better place without these blood sucking cunts!

Giving blood is a good thing! Drink a few pints of Guinness after to get ya iron count up.


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

lol .... mozzie bastards ....they say DEET is the best but i agree getting some Guinness into ya is a good thing


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

You can't post unless you answer the survey!

I like my shoes shined to a mirror finish..


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

good for you ...


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2015)

ah, satan sees natasha.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

Been catching up on UK news... no HB for under 21s. Good news! stops all the chav cunts popping babies out at 15-16 and getting a free flat paid for by those that work for a living. Child benefits for only 2 kids is also good news. Don't have kids if you can't afford it! Simple. Tax payers shouldn't have to bare the brunt of the underclass breeders having babies to make a living out of being fucking useless.

All they need to to do now is round up all the full time unemployed and ship the cunts off to work camps.


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

hahahaha ...totally agree lad ...couldn't have put it better myself !


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

Cheers man .... just new to this site and enjoying already ...this is pics of my first grow ...just finished week 4 ..they are special queen #1 ...grown in coco ..using plagron coco a and b ,rhizotonic ,pro-cal and green sensation ... told by an experienced grower green sensation is good stuff but will have to wait and see (although quite pricey) ...appreciate any comments ,advice etc from all .


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

No bug holes. I'd give my left testicle for no bug holes lol....

Outdoor growing has the best light, but the pest problem is never ending.


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

would love to be able to grow outdoors but just dont have the climate where i am unfortunately ...suppose both indoors and outdoors have their own benefits and problems


----------



## Merlot (Jul 12, 2015)

Stick with indoors it's easy.


----------



## scarylittleman (Jul 12, 2015)

4 more weeks left ....cant fucking wait ! will keep an update going


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2015)

not sure that's gonna be popular in here lol where would u ship the unemployed to? lol and how dyou know about growing indoors Mer?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not sure that's gonna be popular in here lol where would u ship the unemployed to? lol and how dyou know about growing indoors Mer?


Most the unemployed in this country are experts at gettin money without work....I reckon send them all to fuckin Greece see how they fair lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not sure that's gonna be popular in here lol where would u ship the unemployed to? lol and how dyou know about growing indoors Mer?


I've got a plant in miracle grow under an incandescent...am I do it right???


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I've got a plant in miracle grow under an incandescent...am I do it right???


Perfect, feed them larger vomit every Saturday nite.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2015)

I likes pissing on them more, free water innit


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Been catching up on UK news... no HB for under 21s. Good news! stops all the chav cunts popping babies out at 15-16 and getting a free flat paid for by those that work for a living. Child benefits for only 2 kids is also good news. Don't have kids if you can't afford it! Simple. Tax payers shouldn't have to bare the brunt of the underclass breeders having babies to make a living out of being fucking useless.
> 
> All they need to to do now is round up all the full time unemployed and ship the cunts off to work camps.


My opinion of u has just changed dramatically, I had my 3 kids by time I was 20 and also relied on housing benefit for many years to help with the rent cos my wages weren't enough to cover my rent, bills and living costs, I hate rich well off cunts that think everyone that receives some sort of benefit is a drain on society,


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Been catching up on UK news... no HB for under 21s. Good news! stops all the chav cunts popping babies out at 15-16 and getting a free flat paid for by those that work for a living. Child benefits for only 2 kids is also good news. Don't have kids if you can't afford it! Simple. Tax payers shouldn't have to bare the brunt of the underclass breeders having babies to make a living out of being fucking useless.
> 
> All they need to to do now is round up all the full time unemployed and ship the cunts off to work camps.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

He hasn't down in my book he was never up there to fucking start with lol French arse licking cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

feeling all united kingdom in here today. Haha good morning and get fucked.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

told ya the boys wont have it, lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My opinion of u has just changed dramatically, I had my 3 kids by time I was 20 and also relied on housing benefit for many years to help with the rent cos my wages weren't enough to cover my rent, bills and living costs, I hate rich well off cunts that think everyone that receives some sort of benefit is a drain on society,


dunno how ''rich'' he is, one minit 200 is pocket change the next hes gotta wait to buy a 800 tele??? its his first grow one minit the next its all over the site giving out info on every type of grow.

the kicker has gotta be the hb comments, i wonder how much rent it pays to the old bint in france whos house it is lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

last thng we all need s some frog shouting about how much money hes got, how much beer he drinks and how much he don't shag the French oil executve, ffs its not lke we know the cunt or even care lol, wheres the slipper bandit btw?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

he's either nicked or not paid his internet i reckon.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 13, 2015)

haha always makes me smile reading this thread the wife got me spending my doh on painting n shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Been out of work 8 month and they want me shipped away already lmao jeez

Slipper bandit is mia mate lool he's don one


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's either nicked or not paid his internet i reckon.


rec he mte be in a bad way wish he d fukin listen to me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

I was thinking the same the other day hope the cunt hasn't overdosed or something....I rekon about 10 of us have had a word with him but he don't fuckin listen man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

who wants to listen haha he's a big boy let him crack on if he wants. you lot not got a phone number for the lad?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeh but no credit I've mailed him as well ya never know his Mrs might of shipped him into rehab lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

I know what u mean by he's a big boy and all that but when he 1st joined here he had a good job and everything we've watched him on a downslope for over a year now and he's slid real fast in feel a bit sorry for the lad tbh mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

aye i get what you're saying man. but he's headstrong and no one can tell you when you're like that. took an intervention to straighten me up and i'm still dabbling now n then. gotta wait for you to see it for yourself i reckon.

right enough of that shite, too deep for monday.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

he had some management job too poor lad was just a bit anxious and benzos will appeal im just glad it wasn't the smack tbh...and I cant watch mates destroy themselves without having a few words


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

just bought some Carolina reaper chlli seeds, £2 for 10 lol free postage, gonna start one off in dec move her out in april and grow a fikin tree of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

50 euro for 2 grams he's making enough money for a tidy habit.

my trinidad scorpion is fragile as fuck. just got to brush it and the flower spurs fall off. it's been loving the sun last couple of weeks and got a load of new. mind after weekend before last I'm looking at normal peppers and wincing


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 13, 2015)

Goodday lads how are we all ... hard gettin up for work after been off for 10 days


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot has went quiet since his post about benefits this morning, Here's hoping he was shopping in the French primark this morning lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Aye he'll be reet man....I want a greenhouse for next summer get some gear growing in there I want some big planters as well thinking of making some with some new sleepers make some right beasts


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 13, 2015)

do the Duct Silencers make much diffrance just as its how now im getting a big noise coming for the out let of my duct and its real loud in the garden lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Don't be upsetting the team young pompey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

anything can be fixed with....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Don't be upsetting the team young pompey


like a bad fart you.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ha just lingering about like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

think i have enjoyed farts more than his guff. bad times man.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Some pics of my girls. All exactly 2 weeks into flower today. 
Pic 1 is psychosis
Pic 2 is GTH and zlhXpsy 12/12 from seed
And the last 2 pics are all zlh.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon cuntos. Thad work done for the day. Time to get my drink on !!
> Oh and Merlot u are fucking lucky I was rushing for work this morning or I would have tore into you a hell of a lot more as what u posted was bang out of order, don't ever judge people when u don't know what they have been through you pompous prick !! Your prob a benefit scrounger yourself ffs, for that matter I remember u saying the other week how u conned the housing and job centre out of benefits to fund your move to France
> You fucking hypocrite I hope u get aids and die a long suffering agonizing death,


The gloves are off .... fite time ... merlot gone missin since ha a bit like aldo


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

They seek him here 

They seek him there 

They seek him everywhere 

That darn elusive prospect


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

I hope its smell proof ghb

Vids up


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 13, 2015)

I never send fairys , just big ugly ogar's , they always get there man !,


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Take a seat WF


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

anyone fancy gon halves on some dmt?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyone fancy gon halves on some dmt?


How much are we talking about??


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Just ordering a curry ringside


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

fucking el its been a stressful day at the office, then just had to do shopping with 2 screaming brats, on the vods tonight most deffo!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How much are we talking about??


well half a g split would be a couple of big trips each


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2015)

Lol you cunts took that bait hook line and sinker  cheer up soon be friday.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el its been a stressful day at the office, then just had to do shopping with 2 screaming brats, on the vods tonight most deffo!


Office????


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm just home from a 3.5 hour drive down south to a job and the same back, all to go in a fit a few shelves and a couple of drawers..I kept an eye for the slipper bandit when I got over the border but no signs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Lol you cunts took that bait hook line and sinker  cheer up soon be friday.


Pull the other one!


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

i was wondering also what he meant by the term office. lol

not the bookies is it?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

lmao

my fucking office in me head lol its been stressful anyway!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Prospect your only here 2 serve the ripen at club meetings


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lmao
> 
> my fucking office in me head lol its been stressful anyway!


I was goina ask was it the dole office and get this whole merlot thing goin again lol, I knew what u meant m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Prospect your only here 2 serve the ripen at club meetings


I'd love to serve ur head on a plate ye bastard!


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

it's defo an old member.

10000000000000000%


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> it's defo an old member.
> 
> 10000000000000000%


Aye I couldn't care m8, dosent really bother me but then now and again I get like a wee itch and I'd love to choke the cunt lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

I bet the boss lady is a beast


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well half a g split would be a couple of big trips each


I'm down with that mate. It will be Friday before I get paid tho so can we sort it at the weekend.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Lol you cunts took that bait hook line and sinker  cheer up soon be friday.


Your still a cunt !!


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

watch who you order that off lads, think ghet got ripped on his last d order?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Good man Rambo. Get the vods down ya. I'm already half way through a a case of beers !


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Good man Rambo. Get the vods down ya. I'm already half way through a a case of beers !


9mins till i put the sprogs to bed not that im counting or owt lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 9mins till i put the sprogs to bed not that im counting or owt lol


Fuck u put the kids in bed early don't ya lol. Mine are up till 9 on a school night and 10 on the holidays. 
Fuck it get one poured now so it's ready for when they away to bed lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Machine elves seems to be the man for DMT good feedback and all that...the last bit I smoked was off multi exciter and it wasn't right no power to it I tried it a few different ways and got nothing off it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck u put the kids in bed early don't ya lol. Mine are up till 9 on a school night and 10 on the holidays.
> Fuck it get one poured now so it's ready for when they away to bed lol


they only 3 n 4 geezer, and too bloody right id have em sent up at 6 if they didnt get up so early lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Machine elves seems to be the man for DMT good feedback and all that...the last bit I smoked was off multi exciter and it wasn't right no power to it I tried it a few different ways and got nothing off it lol


didnt your last order not show up? or was it cancelled?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Lol my little lads bedtime used to be 7 now he stays up till about 10 ffs can hear him laughing with his bro until late little buggers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> didnt your last order not show up? or was it cancelled?


Yes mate he cancelled it cuz he said he got ripped by evo don't see how cancelling my order would of helped like lol can't remember his name now


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you get something to dip in yer tea today New ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol my little lads bedtime used to be 7 now he stays up till about 10 ffs can hear him laughing with his bro until late little buggers


Right now my little brats are upstairs but I can hear them playing on my boys guitar singing twinkle twinkle lmao. 
They little shits stay awake in they're rooms playing the Xbox till after midnight most days.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Wot u thinking about the prospect WF


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yes mate he cancelled it cuz he said he got ripped by evo don't see how cancelling my order would of helped like lol can't remember his name now


you aint really got much of a choice for D and a uk vendor have ya, agreed that machinelves looks ya best bet and escrow aswel.

that shits got expensive, 60 notes for half a g?!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ayr not much of a selection man would be best just to learn how to extract it and make your own seen some really nice extractions on that nexus site ..

Yeh hulk mine are same mate make me laugh when I go up there tho and they've got their sheets over their heads with torches on and stuff reminds me of when I was a little shit haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

if you wana trip tho why not just get some decent acid? theres plenty of that, last longer n is cheaper.


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

you have to see it to believe it. something along those lines zedd? lol

i have an addictive personality, i can never try anything harder than weed, i swear i'd be one of those people to go on a trip and never want to come back.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Not to keen on acid tbh mate those last blotters I had wernt that good...plus 20 mins of hard ass tripping is just right for me its perfect even lol and then after just sit n chill with a joint thinking wtf just happened


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

I like shrooms tho theyre fun man only ever had a rally mild teipnoff em but super giggles for hours is the best man just the dodgy belly I'm not keen on


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

i lived in a small village up in norfolk for yrs as a youth, was fuck all to do there 2 shops n a pub closest signs of life for miles lol use to be shitloads of mushrooms about the area we where always abit scared to pick em ourselves so would buy em of the older lads, think it was 100 for a 5er they would have em frozen in sandwich bags.

anyway use to make a tea with em, just put the mushrooms in the end of some womens tights and brew them in boiling water on the hob, proper mashing it down to get all the juice out would end up with the blackest vilest tasting cup of tea but fucking el that was you tripping your nut off for 8-12hr, full on visuals and proper off ya nut.

a few kids went proper mad tho from them, i spose there was underlining mental issues but i remember a couple of lads who ended up in the nuthouse etc


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> you have to see it to believe it. something along those lines zedd? lol
> 
> i have an addictive personality, i can never try anything harder than weed, i swear i'd be one of those people to go on a trip and never want to come back.


well if its bang for ya bucks its smack every day lol but acid trip and dmt trip are very dif, u can trip anf half an hour later be back at work or on the beach if your french


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

And you wonder why relax turned 2 the dark side


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeh shrooms are fun man the last in had we dried em out ground them up and put them in caps lol worked a fucking treat we didn't have many tho so it was a very mild buzz was nice tho lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

was reading yday i think it was that shorty guzman has escaped again, they reckon he had a tunnel dug out for him, not just some normal tunnel no the media reckon it was lit,ventilated even had a bloody adapted motobike on rails so the cunt didnt have to walk lol

dunno how much to believe of it but makes for a good story anyway.

that would deffo be the way to go with the mushies ghet, this was near 20yr ago now im talking about didnt even think to dry em and do that.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Tip of the day 

Do the rattle 

And you can get off your heads on beer and weed every night of the year


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> was reading yday i think it was that shorty guzman has escaped again, they reckon he had a tunnel dug out for him, not just some normal tunnel no the media reckon it was lit,ventilated even had a bloody adapted motobike on rails so the cunt didnt have to walk lol
> 
> dunno how much to believe of it but makes for a good story anyway.
> 
> that would deffo be the way to go with the mushies ghet, this was near 20yr ago now im talking about didnt even think to dry em and do that.


I read that story about that escape the other day, fukin mad lol.

I knew a few lads who use to make tea with their mushies the same way u say m8, I know another few lads who used to go to the forest with loads of bread and just eat mushie sandwiches lol.....fuck that shit, I mine eating a few big fuck off ones in the dam, nasty!


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

well pablo did build his own prison remember so it defo wouldn't surprise me. everything is cheaper over there remember and these are multi billionaires with liquid cash.

it'd probably happen over here to be fair if we had crims with as much money doing time


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I read that story about that escape the other day, fukin mad lol.
> 
> I knew a few lads who use to make tea with their mushies the same way u say m8, I know another few lads who used to go to the forest with loads of bread and just eat mushie sandwiches lol.....fuck that shit, I mine eating a few big fuck off ones in the dam, nasty!


yeah its the second time hes escaped lol 

i had the dam mushies years ago aswel proper nasty hay, first we had the truffles they wasnt so bad taste like bitter walnuts kinda, i also brought a box of big proper mushrooms tho and thought it would be a good idea 1 night to take whilst we where all smoking in the hotel room, then every cunt left the missus went asleep and i was left pacing the room naked with the porn channel on dodging these monsters all night, worst trip of me life that was lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i lived in a small village up in norfolk for yrs as a youth, was fuck all to do there 2 shops n a pub closest signs of life for miles lol use to be shitloads of mushrooms about the area we where always abit scared to pick em ourselves so would buy em of the older lads, think it was 100 for a 5er they would have em frozen in sandwich bags.
> 
> anyway use to make a tea with em, just put the mushrooms in the end of some womens tights and brew them in boiling water on the hob, proper mashing it down to get all the juice out would end up with the blackest vilest tasting cup of tea but fucking el that was you tripping your nut off for 8-12hr, full on visuals and proper off ya nut.
> 
> a few kids went proper mad tho from them, i spose there was underlining mental issues but i remember a couple of lads who ended up in the nuthouse etc


I remember those days mate doing the same thing except me and me mates picks our own. Boiled em and make a shitty tasting tea but tripped balls for hours on end. I'm going back 15 years now tho.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sound mad that does lool motorbike on rails fuckin cushto 

Yeh mushroom tea is wank in gag on every gulp its worse cuz I can't stand mushrooms anyway lol they're fucking vile


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I remember those days mate doing the same thing except me and me mates picks our own. Boiled em and make a shitty tasting tea but tripped balls for hours on end. I'm going back 15 years now tho.


same here hulk at least 15yr fucking depressing but more closer to 20yr lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well if its bang for ya bucks its smack every day lol but acid trip and dmt trip are very dif, u can trip anf half an hour later be back at work or on the beach if your french


Yeah I have to agree I've only done dmt once. But fuck me it was an intense trip but within 20 mins to half an hour I was back to normal and rolling a joint. Acid is a completely different trip and last a whole lot longer. Last time I had an acid tho was last year it wasn't the best, the time before that was 10 years ago when it was micro dots going around and fuck me I was out me tits for about 18 hours !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah its the second time hes escaped lol
> 
> i had the dam mushies years ago aswel proper nasty hay, first we had the truffles they wasnt so bad taste like bitter walnuts kinda, i also brought a box of big proper mushrooms tho and thought it would be a good idea 1 night to take whilst we where all smoking in the hotel room, then every cunt left the missus went asleep and i was left pacing the room naked with the porn channel on dodging these monsters all night, worst trip of me life that was lol


The dam was the first and the last time I tried them lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The dam was the first and the last time I tried them lol


I not tried em in the dam yet but I think I'll be getting me mate to try em for the first time when I'm there in September so I'll need to lead by example and take a load of the strongest I can find to set the bar lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The dam was the first and the last time I tried them lol


i member me the missus and 1 friend cause the other wasnt allowed lmao cause his bird said no lol fuck no's what we where thinking going over there with gf's anyway but spose was a long time ago in me youth.

we ate one box of truffles in the shop between the 3 of us, 30mins later werent really feeling much so went back and ate another 2 box's between us, i remember the girl behind the counter laughing at us when we munchd the second batch and saying we would be mashed.

the hotel was a proper walk away too, all threw the shopping part and threw what seemed at the time all the busiest parts of dam lol we didnt even make it half way after munching the second lot and me missus at the time is freaking out badly, me pal is spewing and i was fine kinda lol and we wonder why they hate the brit tourist lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

The first time I ever had em was in a brew its was fun man but I only saw things when my eyes were closed I had these flying pigs coming past me but they had like them old style pilot goggles with the leather hats on lool and propellers strapped to their backs it was funny as fuck but then a big bad spikey mofo appeard with big tusks and all that and like turned into my face as he went past haha opened my eyes straight away man I was playing tekken as well and like panda looked like a right evil fucker


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I not tried em in the dam yet but I think I'll be getting me mate to try em for the first time when I'm there in September so I'll need to lead by example and take a load of the strongest I can find to set the bar lol


did they not ban them for a while? only allowed truffles or something? was a very long time ago i took em over there.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bout 14 year ago our local headshop was.selling fresh mushies big.blue vieny fuckers they were good too me.and my mate went.for a trek on em was.a wicked night we out em on a pizza lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> did they not ban them for a while? only allowed truffles or something? was a very long time ago i took em over there.


Yeah it's just truffles now mate that's why I'm gonna have to hit the strongest straight away lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Light em if you got em


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah it's just truffles now mate that's why I'm gonna have to hit the strongest straight away lol


i remember when i was there that the truffles where advertised as more of a E like buzz, fuck nos why cause they where nuffing like a pill, but then there was a shitload of other types of mushrooms all different strengths didnt they ban em after a few tourist thought they could fly n shit? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

well I've been to a wild one tonight. Birthday party for my pals newly pregnant missus. Played musical chairs and blind mans buff. I shit you not it was crazy. I left after the piñata cake was cut into afore the sugar sent them all nuts.

I've had two bucks fizzes and pigged out on buffet. Cocktail stick hedgehog and ham nnpease pud sarnies.

fuckin wild child me...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

First time I took acid I was 14 and out with my mates I took it and 3 hours later had to walk back to my foster carers house. But I had to keep hiding in hedges and bushes cos I was being chased by purple gremlin Looking fuckers and a giant over friendly looking carrot with massive eyes. 
Needless to say it took me over 2 hours to make the half mile walk home. And when I made it my carers were non to impressed and matched me to a & e which only made me trip worse lol. Was an entertaining evening till I got jabbed with something off a nurse to make me sleep it off,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i remember when i was there that the truffles where advertised as more of a E like buzz, fuck nos why cause they where nuffing like a pill, but then there was a shitload of other types of mushrooms all different strengths didnt they ban em after a few tourist thought they could fly n shit? lol


That time I was there was like 13-14 year ago lol, I've been since but that's when the mushies wer ther, as u say m8 all sorts of em, wee tiny ones called philosophers stones, the ones we ate wer big fuckers that turned blue when u bit into them


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> First time I took acid I was 14 and out with my mates I took it and 3 hours later had to walk back to my foster carers house. But I had to keep hiding in hedges and bushes cos I was being chased by purple gremlin Looking fuckers and a giant over friendly looking carrot with massive eyes.
> Needless to say it took me over 2 hours to make the half mile walk home. And when I made it my carers were non to impressed and matched me to a & e which only made me trip worse lol. Was an entertaining evening till I got jabbed with something off a nurse to make me sleep it off,


you lucky bastard! benzos and acid lol

didnt ya foster carers call the feds? one of the 1st times i smoked dope aged about 12 we all smoking pipes over the park every1 proper mingled n went our ways but turned out one of the lads was in foster care and his called police and then he grassed us all up lol

was like the crime of the century ina small lil village up in norfolk lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That time I was there was like 13-14 year ago lol, I've been since but that's when the mushies wer ther, as u say m8 all sorts of em, wee tiny ones called philosophers stones, the ones we ate wer big fuckers that turned blue when u bit into them


yeah im talking 15yr ago aswel mg lol was still guilders lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

basically if you lke ya psychedelics then dmt is like a brain orgasm with pretty colours....and aliens and shit lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you lucky bastard! benzos and acid lol
> 
> didnt ya foster carers call the feds? one of the 1st times i smoked dope aged about 12 we all smoking pipes over the park every1 proper mingled n went our ways but turned out one of the lads was in foster care and his called police and then he grassed us all up lol
> 
> was like the crime of the century ina small lil village up in norfolk lol


No mate to be fair my foster carers were sound. They used to buy me fags when I was 14 and 15 and turned a blind eye to me smoking weed if I kept it out they're house. Only times they went mad was when I took e's, acid or mushies. But they never called the cops on me ever except for the one time I ran away for a few days. I stayed with them for 4 years tho and they were good to me taking me abroad on hols and shit. I even invited them to my wedding years later cos I appreciated what they did for me when I was used to the shit from children's homes where I had b for a few years before I got moved to foster care.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

i think id more inclined to try the ahyasca than any acid or d nowdays, when i read or hear from people who tried it seems that shits proper changed peoples lifes for the better alot of the time.

thats really cool hulk that you got gooduns, fuck children homes that shit dont bare thinking about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

my pal smoked that dmt in a club and said it was like being hugged by colours.

I've had more bad times than good tripping. Salvia 35 x or some shit. Fucked me up royally. Swallowed me, shat me out in a sweaty mess. Felt like I was breathing a tornado in and out. Acid and shrooms felt like a walk in the park after that. Worst bit is not remembering you've done a bowl of burnt hair stinking salvia. Horrible shit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

nasty shit is that salvia, i had it just the x1 not even the strong stuff, 30second of pure nastyness.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my pal smoked that dmt in a club and said it was like being hugged by colours.
> 
> I've had more bad times than good tripping. Salvia 35 x or some shit. Fucked me up royally. Swallowed me, shat me out in a sweaty mess. Felt like I was breathing a tornado in and out. Acid and shrooms felt like a walk in the park after that. Worst bit is not remembering you've done a bowl of burnt hair stinking salvia. Horrible shit


that used to be my go to psychedelic man salvia is nuts but t shows u shit imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

You ain't seen salvia trips till u watch these 2 fucking idiots lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

that's the problem with merlot hes just a piss head got no real class doesn't smoke g and cant grow it.....he needs a pipe of 60x imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 13, 2015)

Tried mushies wen i was in dam 1st time bout 8 yrs ago now was wit 6 lads we sat in the apt eatin em had a bag of cheetos took a handful of mushies wit a handful of cheetos .. there was 3 of us on 1 side of a table and 3 on the other ended up we all taut the table was a river and shoutin at the other side to stay on there side ha funny shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Here ya go fuckers 56 days today and honking like fooooook...gonna give em a week on massive and terps then a week plain water


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here ya go fuckers 56 days today and honking like fooooook...gonna give em a week on massive and terps then a week plain water View attachment 3458718View attachment 3458719 View attachment 3458720 View attachment 3458721


Looking amazing mate, how u found the sog? 
Bet u can't wait to chop they fuckers and get the other new strains flowering. !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeh man its been good next time tho I need a big run off tray or something that would help a lot but yeh can't wait man next rounds gonna be fun mate just hope it not all bunko weed lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man its been good next time tho I need a big run off tray or something that would help a lot but yeh can't wait man next rounds gonna be fun mate just hope it not all bunko weed lol


yeah I got mine in a 1 sqm tray does the job, goin for 16 x 11 ltres sog this run


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

that vid just brought back bad memories. i remember touching my clotghes and arms n shit thinking that feels funny and lots of bouncing heads on squares, hanging onto the kitchin sink for dear life while the whirlpool took me into the sink. nuckin futs that salvia business. uncomfortable in your own skin feel to it. never again like.


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

haha them posts werent up long boys. on it tonight arent they


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

that was fucking quick!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Never had salvia the vids on YouTube was enough to put me off turns folk into instant spazs for 20 mins lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that was fucking quick!


It's all good I seen it tho 

Fucking grassing, snooping mod cunts !!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Haha thread police on it yeh


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Would take me bout 6 or 7 hrs I think to drive it down to you mate it's a fair distance, 120 quid is good tho if that a return ticket on the train. Would cost me near enough 200 quid to drive down and back again.


yeah that was return aswel hulk.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

We are geez as soon as I've go the money were booking for next may/June Spain for a week not sure where yet tho


----------



## ghb (Jul 13, 2015)

it'll be reet. stop being greedy now gaz, you'll have nowhere to put em lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> We are geez as soon as I've go the money were booking for next may/June Spain for a week not sure where yet tho


Fuck Spain mate honestly it's shit, look at Cyprus it's just as cheap but a lot warmer and nicer. I lived there for a year after going on hols for years and it's an amazing place. I'm off there again in April nxt year.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Can u get weed out there lool I k ow its bad but in want weed on holiday or its not gonna be a holiday more of a bootcamp


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck Spain mate honestly it's shit, look at Cyprus it's just as cheap but a lot warmer and nicer. I lived there for a year after going on hols for years and it's an amazing place. I'm off there again in April nxt year.


spain aint shit, theres no drugs in cyprus well not cheap anyway

kids fucking loved gran canaria n the coke was cheap n pure lol and good hash once you told em the tourist shit wasnt up to scratch.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rambo knows


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

A fiver would cover just plain old 1st class nay bother mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> spain aint shit, theres no drugs in cyprus well not cheap anyway
> 
> kids fucking loved gran canaria n the coke was cheap n pure lol


There is weed in Cyprus. It's just 50euro a gram lol and u can get a 2 year sentence for being caught with a joint. Didn't stop me from finding it easily enough. A stoner will always find weed.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> There is weed in Cyprus. It's just 50euro a gram lol and u can get a 2 year sentence for being caught with a joint. Didn't stop me from finding it easily enough. A stoner will always find weed.


i scored in turkey mate both times i went, the risks we take lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Fuck that then lool Spain sounds good to me loads a kids clubs and all that and most importantly weed haha suppose I could always kiester a oz of 00 lool


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck that then lool Spain sounds good to me loads a kids clubs and all that and most importantly weed haha suppose I could always kiester a oz of 00 lool


you aint even gotta ghet, D sorted me out a fucking link up to a club over there to get weed legit hats off to D but i was the other side of the island n didnt go after i spunked all me spare cash on the sniff, all them islands and mainland its semi legal, BB won a comp on tenerife not so long ago.

weed n coke a plenty, n the kids love it not the weed n coke of course lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Lool u do.make me laugh man


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool u do.make me laugh man


honest mate with the drugs included its a proper family hols lol u wait til you get the missus on holiday mode with a few lines of pure in her lmao

they got some banging coke on the canaries n mainland n weed n hash is nowt.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeh man we just gotta make out minds up where we wanna go now lol...sounds banging tho mate bit of local sniff weed and hash soumd s like fun I'll most pribs just stick to weed first few days then last few go all out lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man we just gotta make out minds up where we wanna go now lol...sounds banging tho mate bit of local sniff weed and hash soumd s like fun I'll most pribs just stick to weed first few days then last few go all out lol


made the hols tbh for me anyway lol, all the tourist spots are of course touristville but its about the kids and they bloody love it, was nice to smoke a good hash joint or 5 each day on the patio n bloody nice to get some proper grade sniff, first night i got ''2g'' bout a 1.4-6g if that but it was the rocket n right or wrong i do no what good sniff is, the fucker even offered to rock it up for me lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't usually smoke much when I'm away, still always have to have a bit tho......never really been on a holiday that wasn't pure drinkin and the odd sniff or pills lol. A few I know are for Tenerife in sept, might go with them but there's a couple of family members ther that a twats lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Right lads I'm out for the night. I'm up for work at 7 so it's bed for me. Laters.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't usually smoke much when I'm away, still always have to have a bit tho......never really been on a holiday that wasn't pure drinkin and the odd sniff or pills lol. A few I know are for Tenerife in sept, might go with them but there's a couple of family members ther that a twats lol


shitloads of drugs on tenerife cracking pills mate, one night i member fucking shot girls going about like they ya best mate next shag etc when all they wana do is sell u a shot so i was a tad rude n told the slag to just get me a few e's.

got em and they had numbered stamp on them like a script tab, i said to me pal as we where leaving im dropping 2 and if im not up by the time we got to where ever we was going im going back to the timeshare, didnt come up in time and on the way back i threw another 2 pills away thinking id got ripped.

2mins back in the apt i was buzzing me fucking tits off! spent most the night looking for the thrown away pills lmao 

scored shitloads over there tho on that hols its rife mate,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2015)

You've nearly sold it to me right there, I'm goin lol.... Na I'll see, I might go yet


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've nearly sold it to me right there, I'm goin lol.... Na I'll see, I might go yet


what was also mad and not like other places was alot of the dealers where english not looky looky men or spanish, member placed a semi sized order for hash,coke n pills and was linked up to some cunt who lmao pulled up in a old jag and sorted it all out no probs.

and thats me done too i thinks, off to bedfordshire.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Morning collective 

and prospect


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 14, 2015)

What's wrong with that?


----------



## ovo (Jul 14, 2015)

Lay a wallaby baby ball away Al.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

pick your battles lads, its the rules. You've all got each others emails and most have pgp ffs lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pick your battles lads, its the rules. You've all got each others emails and most have pgp ffs lol


I wasn't too phyched about episode one of Wayward Pines. Ray Donavan Season 3 opener, kicks off with a bang! I'm in on that.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Mornin fkrs
> 
> Get back here Merlot! Mossies Ay? I haven't used Deet in decades, the smell alone is repelling to me. those damn horseflies take a real bite but the sheer numbers of the skeeters is daunting. wore a towel turban to keep em off my neck yesterday.


I shit you not some of the horse flies are the size of hornets dhit fucking hurts when they bite


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 14, 2015)

woop woop veg tent just arrived lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I shit you not some of the horse flies are the size of hornets dhit fucking hurts when they bite


yea them critters r serious! i tryn keep moving constantly when outside from july til fall first freeze, stay one step ahead them fliers. city livin doesn't ave the lg. insect populations.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyways im vegging my exo sog under 1kw hps, fatter stems so far and less internode growth, its the fatter stems im after, we shall see when I flip em but so far m impressed with the healthy vigorous veg plants it produces


I'd be very interested to see how you get on. I've got a 1k switchable. Always kinda thought vegging at 1k would be overkill.


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Been catching up on UK news... no HB for under 21s. Good news! stops all the chav cunts popping babies out at 15-16 and getting a free flat paid for by those that work for a living. Child benefits for only 2 kids is also good news. Don't have kids if you can't afford it! Simple. Tax payers shouldn't have to bare the brunt of the underclass breeders having babies to make a living out of being fucking useless.
> 
> All they need to to do now is round up all the full time unemployed and ship the cunts off to work camps.


tut tut tosser


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I'd be very interested to see how you get on. I've got a 1k switchable. Always kinda thought vegging at 1k would be overkill.


wellm I normally veg under 1 kw mh nut the hps is bettr for exo byt the look, just cropped .8gpw nexr will be 1 gpw cos I got a new pH pen abd the last run got cal def last 2 weeks


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I like shrooms tho theyre fun man only ever had a rally mild teipnoff em but super giggles for hours is the best man just the dodgy belly I'm not keen on


I don't find it as bad if you don't eat the shrooms but yeah tis a bit ropey


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2015)

220 posts 40 min later!! 
get some picks up later got eye strain after all that lol good read tho still grinnin half now


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Where's the french botty licker?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 14, 2015)

For all you cheese lovers ....

http://www.thehighcommunity.co.uk/uk-cheese/


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pick your battles lads, its the rules. You've all got each others emails and most have pgp ffs lol


I know mate what I was getting at was the post he quoted from me and warned me about was actually me saying no to cuts and saying I could Take my own off my 2 week flowering plants if I had to. I'm not denying I spoke about other stuff in previous posts but it's the fact he warned me for declining cuts.
Now I'm getting told I'm gonna get my account banned cause I'm giving him crap lol. I've been nothing but decent when messaging the guy back so he obviously has a problem with me for some reason, maybe it's cause I'm Scottish and he doesn't get my humor lmao.


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

again. cunts! the lot of you, except medicropper.

wtf is going on with yman and relax any road? thread is dying a death. if hulk goes its only gonna be trolls and sock puppets left here lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> For all you cheese lovers ....
> 
> http://www.thehighcommunity.co.uk/uk-cheese/


biggest load of shit ive ever read, lol, a wet weed which needs an electric grinder....fuk off tosser ha ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> again. cunts! the lot of you, except medicropper.
> 
> wtf is going on with yman and relax any road? thread is dying a death. if hulk goes its only gonna be trolls and sock puppets left here lol


Yman was on the other week dishing out some knowledge and getting corrected repeatedly lol think he was abroad tho and said he wasn't gonna be on much for a while.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

Cheers ghb !, ....wasn't Yorkster off to Poland to his mrs rel's wedding ?, the Mrs he's splitting up with ? , fuck that, go yer feking self ide be saying !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Cheers ghb !, ....wasn't Yorkster off to Poland to his mrs rel's wedding ?, the Mrs he's splitting up with ? , fuck that, go yer feking self ide be saying !


try draggin me off to some shithole eastie country, even the mrs realises how shit things are over there, nice countryside and nature but neandethals live in the hills and their genes get mixed imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)

http://timewheel.net/Tome-How-Does-DMT-Connect-Consciousness-To-The-Realm-Of-The-Divine


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 14, 2015)

What have I missed today?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What have I missed today?


Not much mate. The usual mods getting on they're high horses is all lol


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Not much mate. The usual mods getting on they're high horses is all lol


aahhh missd that lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3459301


Sat in shed half an hour it took me to see that ! Lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

It's sad day in the old shed men


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3459319 It's sad day in the old shed men


Where are the plants? Fill that puppy wit some exo!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3459319 It's sad day in the old shed men


you been taxed or summat?


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

it's the smoking shed if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2015)

dont think ya find wf even smokes it any more but for rare occasions he is the cookie monster lol im gonna go with grow moved, new tent brought a while ago getting too hot at current location.

did i win? lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> dont think ya find wf even smokes it any more but for rare occasions he is the cookie monster lol im gonna go with grow moved, new tent brought a while ago getting too hot at current location.
> 
> did i win? lol


Bingo ! U win m8 lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

There's been a crop in there for 5 year or more, non stop .like New says, shits packed up & lives by the sea now, along with MG's children !, oooo I say .


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> But of course they dont allow trading......
> 
> "With the blessing of Admin, I'm selling my personal Apache AT600. It is in excellent condition just like new. As you guys know this light is pretty heavy and well made, so ill have to work out shipping cost with biuyer, i also have the original box it came in.
> 
> ...


I did say to him in a pm ppl were selling and swapping all over the site but he allows it, it's just the UK thread mainly he clamps down on it. It's a joke how they control this site.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2015)

i think he likes you special best tho hulk lol i didnt get no warning for my deleted posts last night.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

On the smoking point , you're right m8, I have a bowl or 50 at harvest festival time ,in me little pipe, but I need me cookies every night or I'm a moody twat. Need to get a cano , Zedd has shared some lovely moments on his


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> On the smoking point , you're right m8, I have a bowl or 50 at harvest festival time ,in me little pipe, but I need me cookies every night or I'm a moody twat. Need to get a cano , Zedd has shared some lovely moments on his


bloody sad how much i remember from this thread lol im with you on the cano malarky id love to get one still going good with me not smoking odd relapse when im pissed but on the whole not smoking the cigs still 350 for a smoking device it does kill me just the thought lol they are really good tho.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> it's the smoking shed if i'm not mistaken.


Going to put a big fuck off tv in there m8 ,& a nice sofa, I've opend the roof up a bit & there's light in there now , nice little fuck pad...well pad anyways if my mrs has owt to say , miserable specimin !


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

New, grow a few extra oz's and trade it in for a cano when the time is right. you won't regret it once you're walking about huffin on yer inflated cookin bag. it's a cleaner, energetic high. U taste the product best with a quality vapor as well.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2015)

yeah i have tried it before abe very impressed with it just a lot of money for something to smoke with.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i think he likes you special best tho hulk lol i didnt get no warning for my deleted posts last night.


That's cos your a fucking cunt lol. Like I said mate it is just me for some reason. Fuck em.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

I see merlot is lurking ....cunt


----------



## Merlot (Jul 14, 2015)

aye playing some pokerstars. easy money lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

Cano is the way to stopping cigs or was for me. Plenty good nick second hand ones on ebay. I just got a concentrates disk for mine today off a pal. Nowt to try on it tho. Really taste the weed better Imo.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

how much u makng playing poker...lol more bs, and the cano is very bad news re how much u get thru, new was saying an oz in 4 days smoking js, well I stock the chamber with 1.2 g and ht t all day long cos I don't smell of weed and don't look stoned, but im fuked


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 14, 2015)

yeah if im bingeing a q a day is easily done but im a total mongo can barely speak, stink of weed and look very stone lol after a few oz i stop, carnt afford to smoke like that.

deffo need to ekk me gear out longer n not just cane it all quickly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

yeah I'm smoking a lot more frequently than I used to that's for sure but I'm not really getting through any more weed than normal. Half dozen bags afore heading to work. Bus ride is like floating


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

cant be fucked using mine, think it was new years when i last used it lol.

they are great for occasions and stuff but not the same sensation as smoking, for me anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

I reckon its a marmite thing you'll either take to it n use it or go back to joints n bongs and like ua say occasional party bags.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon its a marmite thing you'll either take to it n use it or go back to joints n bongs and like ua say occasional party bags.


I only smoke now for commercial reasons quality flav etc so if its really hot or ive cropped...apart from that its cano at 212


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

haha quality assurance guarantee eh. I haven't looked at my bong since plugging the cano in.


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2015)

i'm the only person i know who still smokes a bong, maybe it's a sign
i might be moving in to a new gaf and don't want to be smoking there but may get a way with a sneaky bag.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha quality assurance guarantee eh. I haven't looked at my bong since plugging the cano in.


ha ha man u gonna hate the bongo if u don't keep it up, imo its a bit like good wine , once u get a taste for it u carnt go back to buckfast imo lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2015)

wish there was a strain that made u feel pissed and stoned at the same time, think ide call it opium


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 14, 2015)

Urrggh can't stand bongs man no matter what weed you've got it tastes like ashtray u can't beat a joint man fookin love em I am fond of my rig as well tho but joints for the win


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

ill still have the odd bongo at me mates if they're smoking joints. If I got a travel vape I reckon.id be baked 24-7 get nowt done


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mates just dropped me 2g of amnesia off smells fuckin beauts man I could do with a cut of this man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol Z, I'm partial to a bit of frank , ah well, on wards & up wards m8


----------



## Merlot (Jul 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how much u makng playing poker...lol more bs, and the cano is very bad news re how much u get thru, new was saying an oz in 4 days smoking js, well I stock the chamber with 1.2 g and ht t all day long cos I don't smell of weed and don't look stoned, but im fuked


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Tip of the day

If you can't spot the sucker around the table

Your it


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2015)

It's official, he's blind! Someone call for a guide dog please.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2015)

.
Rupert Darwin, 59, kept a 12 foot alligator tied and blindfold for the last month, sexually assaulting the reptile multiple times a day.
Darwin is a relatively unknown fisherman who lives in the outskirts of the remote town of 400. Residents say he sticks to himself and described him as “odd.”
Police responded after a man out on a nature hike happened to walk by Darwin’s house and saw Darwin having sex with the alligator in his backyard.
The witness heard Darwin say, “next time you try to kill a man, you best get the job done. Now you’re my bitch forever.”
“It was the damn strangest thing I’ve ever seen,” the witness told police. “The gator didn’t even move. It was like it didn’t give a s**t that man was having sex with it.”
Collier County Sheriffs responded and arrested Darwin on multiple counts of animal cruelty and one count of illegally keeping a wild animal.
Excerpt from Darwin’s police statement:
The gator tried to eat me and this was revenge, pure and simple. I don’t have no sexual attraction to gators, but I wanted to teach this bitch a lesson. I could have just killed her, but that would have been too easy. She was getting what she deserved.
Darwin also told police he had planned to chop off the alligator’s tail and pull her teeth as part of his revenge scheme and had even considered performing noise torture on the reptile by playing what Darwin described as “nigger music” over and over.
Darwin claimed the alligator had gotten a hold of his pant leg when he was fishing in a swamp and tried to drag him into the water. Darwin was able to escape without injury, but that had set his resolve to get revenge.
The alligator is being treated for relatively minor injuries and is expected to be released back into the wild within a couple weeks


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> .
> Rupert Darwin, 59, kept a 12 foot alligator tied and blindfold for the last month, sexually assaulting the reptile multiple times a day.
> Darwin is a relatively unknown fisherman who lives in the outskirts of the remote town of 400. Residents say he sticks to himself and described him as “odd.”
> Police responded after a man out on a nature hike happened to walk by Darwin’s house and saw Darwin having sex with the alligator in his backyard.
> ...


Wtf ???


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good day lads how are we all any1 up to anytin much..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.carthrottle.com/post/SyJJGB/


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 15, 2015)

Now that's just fucked up. Where is an alligators ghee anyway?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Good day lads how are we all any1 up to anytin much..


cornholin' gators....


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cornholin' gators....


Thats nasty don


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just on me 2nd can of cider now in the sun tomora is ment to piss rain so make the most of it while i can...


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2015)

Been warm and raining here most of the day.


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2015)

been lovely here, unbroken sun but relatively cool.

had me shorts on out in the wagon all day, you should see my window arm!. lovely shade of paki it is.

why you have to kill the summer vibes irish ffs, still gonna wear my shorts tomorrow, sick of a sweaty ballsack.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> been lovely here, unbroken sun but relatively cool.
> 
> had me shorts on out in the wagon all day, you should see my window arm!. lovely shade of paki it is.
> 
> why you have to kill the summer vibes irish ffs, still gonna wear my shorts tomorrow, sick of a sweaty ballsack.


Ha have the shorts on meself man ... dnt know if it will rain over ur side but just sum1 told me tday its ment to piss here tomora its mad cause its sunny and around 20 all day here today..


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2015)

just had a look, gonna be nice tomorrow, was only 18 today, meant to be 23 tomorrow but i must say this is the nicest day of the year so far for me. 

rolling a pit joint from my own select nugs from the small plants i grew, it is so much nicer than the stuff i got from the big plant i grew along side them. sorry lads i don't think i have shared any of this lol. i got over 20 oz total from her though so it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Orderd sum hash of p&p today a bit of weed of DD and sum sniff of foreniger  roll on nxt week ... ohh how i luv the DN


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> just had a look, gonna be nice tomorrow, was only 18 today, meant to be 23 tomorrow but i must say this is the nicest day of the year so far for me.
> 
> rolling a pit joint from my own select nugs from the small plants i grew, it is so much nicer than the stuff i got from the big plant i grew along side them. sorry lads i don't think i have shared any of this lol. i got over 20 oz total from her though so it's swings and roundabouts.


Glad to hear use will hav sum sun tomora ... i was in portugal last week hit 42° to fukin hot for me mid 20 just nice.... smokin outta the tin for now till the fairy arrives nxt week


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2015)

you should see my rolling box, there is a half oz of nothing but bud dust in there, possibly even more. i only smoke pure so if i ever fall on desperate times i know i can at least smoke some dusty bangers lol the throat doesn't like them dry dusty joints though


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> you should see my rolling box, there is a half oz of nothing but bud dust in there, possibly even more. i only smoke pure so if i ever fall on desperate times i know i can at least smoke some dusty bangers lol the throat doesn't like them dry dusty joints though


Il swap ya for mine  ha ha ... u mite need a twizzers to pick the green bits out ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can just see it now at the Riu summer BBQ Irish and G complementing on each others short shorts lool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Evening lads. Was in work all day today so not too long home. Fucking knackered. Spent the whole day unloading flat pack beds and wardrobes from a freight container and carrying them into the warehouse. 

Sat now with a nice cold beer and a joint tho so the evening has started off well lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Quick snap of inside the grow area tonight. I'm starting to run out of height in there. But it's just over 2 weeks into flower so hopefully the stretch should slow right down now. Got another 6" or so I can raise the light to let em grow.


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll ask again.....does anyone use co2 suppliment in their grows??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> I'll ask again.....does anyone use co2 suppliment in their grows??


I don't think anyone in here does. That's usually the case if no one answers lol. Either that or they think your a cunt ! 
I'm still on the fence with that one


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't think anyone in here does. That's usually the case if no one answers lol. Either that or they think your a cunt !
> I'm still on the fence with that one


Id go with the cunt bit H


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2015)

why u askin?


Nice1son said:


> I'll ask again.....does anyone use co2 suppliment in their grows??


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2015)

sorta thing the cops would ask so you incriminate urself


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

@Merlot dnt be liken hulks posts ur lil ha ha tricked ya bs aint workin u showed ya true colours now fck off sumwer else ya sleazy fck


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

How do zeddd man hows u ...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sorta thing the cops would ask so you incriminate urself


I wouldnt say he's a cop. I'm thinking it's either between a yank knob takin the piss again, old member at the wind up, or a genuine new member. Either way he may still be a cunt. The jury is out on that one till he proves himself.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> How do zeddd man hows u ...


im good thanks man, just cropped and have to say the gavita is delvering but it needs ac too atm but its that or shit yields, best 150 notes ve spent on the ac unit


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im good thanks man, just cropped and have to say the gavita is delvering but it needs ac too atm but its that or shit yields, best 150 notes ve spent on the ac unit


Sounds good mite get 1 meself settin bak up in the nxt month and cant fckn wait prob setup the veg in nxt week or so


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 15, 2015)

What's happening lads...I've a wee veg/clone area to set up meself somewhere soon, goin back to the 2 big wilma systems in the room on there own after this grow, no tent.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 15, 2015)

I've to drive down south again tomoro, 3.5 hr drive, fit one kitchen unit and drive back home again...fuckin driven kills me tho


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @Merlot dnt be liken hulks posts ur lil ha ha tricked ya bs aint workin u showed ya true colours now fck off sumwer else ya sleazy fck







Did you finish primary school?


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 15, 2015)

You lot are pricks, prove myself? Prove what? I'm not here to prove anything to you lot, i don't want to be buddy's and i don't want to take long warm showers with you either. I came on here to maybe learn something but obviously I'mnot going to learn off you cunts coz you ddon't kow shit.
uk thread it says I'm front Clapham, last time i looked out the fuckin windows it was gray and miserable, so it must be uk if u don't want to help me then I'll fuck off to somewhere that can.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've to drive down south again tomoro, 3.5 hr drive, fit one kitchen unit and drive back home again...fuckin driven kills me tho


Its all bout the money...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> You lot are pricks, prove myself? Prove what? I'm not here to prove anything to you lot, i don't want to be buddy's and i don't want to take long warm showers with you either. I came on here to maybe learn something but obviously I'mnot going to learn off you cunts coz you ddon't kow shit.
> uk thread it says I'm front Clapham, last time i looked out the fuckin windows it was gray and miserable, so it must be uk if u don't want to help me then I'll fuck off to somewhere that can.


I prefer to use co2 during flowering.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> You lot are pricks, prove myself? Prove what? I'm not here to prove anything to you lot, i don't want to be buddy's and i don't want to take long warm showers with you either. I came on here to maybe learn something but obviously I'mnot going to learn off you cunts coz you ddon't kow shit.
> uk thread it says I'm front Clapham, last time i looked out the fuckin windows it was gray and miserable, so it must be uk if u don't want to help me then I'll fuck off to somewhere that can.


Ok see ya then. Have fun somewhere else.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Did you finish primary school?


Amazing did u cme up wit that 1 on ur own or did ur misstress help u ... 

I knew u used a shovel but didn know u wer gonna dig ur own hole


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 15, 2015)

Abe.e supercro said:


> I prefer to use co2 during flowering.


Thanks abe. Hulk....your a pussy!!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

English please. No time for retard.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> English please. No time for French.



Fuck u ya dirty frenchy dnt change ya mind


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

I've not long showered.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I've not long showered.


Dnt smell it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> Thanks abe. Hulk....your a pussy!!


Yeah ok cheers for that, no sir you are the fucking pussy that can't handle a bit of vicious banter. If your British u should know the humor for fuck sake. Obviously your too far up your own arse u can't have a laugh. 
Away to another thread for shitty grow advice. You won't get much in here this is like a weed Facebook for most the lads in here. We chat have a laugh and shit. With the odd grow tip chucked on for good measure. If that's not for you then move on and find somewhere else to get advice.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt smell it


That's your fucking armpits ya cunt lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> That's your fucking armpits ya cunt lol


Says the frenchy


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't mind banter but it sounded a bit personal, this is the first thread, chat room or anything I've ever been on and it's hard to get how people say things, im a hot headed muthafukas if I think people are takin the piss.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> I don't mind banter but it sounded a bit personal, this is the first thread, chat room or anything I've ever been on and it's hard to get how people say things, im a hot headed muthafukas if I think people are takin the piss.


you ve been told to take the verbals from the hulk and still bitch like a faggot when gives it out, lol prob a rite c imo lmfao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you ve been told to take the verbals from the hulk and still bitch like a faggot when gives it out, lol prob a rite c imo lmfao


Tell em how it is zeddd


----------



## Nice1son (Jul 15, 2015)

U lot are fuckin mental, not one of you would say that to my face, just hide behind your computers wankin over hulk the leader. It's like a playschool in here. Unemployed benifits scrounging mugs.
In joy life in your bedroom at your mums house pretending to grow. Goodbye loosers


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

lol I'm creasing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice1son said:


> U lot are fuckin mental, not one of you would say that to my face, just hide behind your computers wankin over hulk the leader. It's like a playschool in here. Unemployed benifits scrounging mugs.
> In joy life in your bedroom at your mums house pretending to grow. Goodbye loosers


Hulks the leader now? FUCK, I missed a lot...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Hulks the leader now? FUCK, I missed a lot...


Sunshine u shud bow before the Irish man


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

Shit if you're passable I'll pack your buttcheeks to...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sunshine u shud bow before the Irish man


I missed the inauguration.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I would let your mom eat my asshole maybe put a wig on your confused daddy and let him slob on my nob...you have any sisters?


Me old dear would knock you for six ya weird fucknut


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Me old dear would knock you for six ya weird fucknut


No need to be rude I was offering. You could have just said no.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I missed the anauguration.


Conor will remind u of it cme jan


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Conor will remind u of it cme jan


I think Connors going to wreck Faber. Not convinced he can beat edger and I believe Aldo will kill him.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I think Connors going yo wreck Faber. Not convinced he can beat edger and I believe Aldo will kill him.


Look say wat u want im fckn sick of ppl dobtin him ... all i say is wait and see ...


And just remember


WERE HERE TO TAKE OVER


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Look say wat u want im fckn sick of ppl dobtin him ... all i say is wait and see ...
> 
> 
> And just remember
> ...


I like Conner he reminds me of you assholes.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Piss of merlot i fckn hate sunshine but his alot more entertainin than u ya gay french fck


I'm English 

I might stay. Love the bants with the doleys innit.

Might get some wife beater in to celebrate 'payday' lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I like Conner he reminds me of you assholes.


Thank u il take that as a compliment....


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'm English
> 
> I might stay. Love the bants with the doleys innit.
> 
> Might get some wife beater in to celebrate 'payday' lmao


U cant crawl ur way bak


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm no part of the "collective" oh noes!!!! my world is gonna end lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I'm no part of the "collective" oh noes!!!! my world is gonna end lmao


So is ours.... bye bye


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

Where ya going??

Fetch us a beer while your up!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Where ya going??
> 
> Fetch us a beer while your up!


Fuck off ya adopted French nonce. Ur a wine drinking garlic breathing cunt like the rest of the wimpy french. !


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck off ya adopted French nonce. Ur a wine drinking garlic breathing cunt like the rest of the wimpy french. !


The scots are still a conquered nation hulkman lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The scots are still a conquered nation hulkman lol


Start a french thread and fck off to it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The scots are still a conquered nation hulkman lol


I am one of the 45% cunto. We might be ruled now but soon we will have our freeeedddommmmm


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

Best losers in the world the Scottish. They lose with pride. Much respect!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I am one of the 45% cunto. We might be ruled now but soon we will have our freeeedddommmmm


Not like us tho ha  lol jk man ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Best losers in the world the Scottish. They lose with pride. Much respect!


Wud ya ever fuk of and look after ur bugs and them plants ur feedin them...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

lolol plants are just fine. Bit of leaf damage is to be expected. 

When you have the ability to grow something that isn't in a tent you'll realize that.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lolol plants are just fine. Bit of leaf damage is to be expected.
> 
> When you have the ability to grow something that isn't in a tent you'll realize that.


Have done..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Best losers in the world the Scottish. They lose with pride. Much respect!


Better to lose with pride than give up and hide like you and your French brethren.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

lolol you come to France and say that  that'll be like wearing a celtic shirt into a rangers pub


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lolol you come to France and say that  that'll be like wearing a celtic shirt into a rangers pub


Aww u are a tool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lolol you come to France and say that  that'll be like wearing a celtic shirt into a rangers pub


Hahaha been there done that. I worked in Ibrox stadium as a chef years ago and wore a Celtic top going to work many times. I ain't afraid to show my colors. HH. YNWA .


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

How many of ya been on this then?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 15, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lolol plants are just fine. Bit of leaf damage is to be expected.
> 
> When you have the ability to grow something that isn't in a tent you'll realize that.


Sure u aren't even for growin out ur plants ther that shit ffs, ur goina bin the most of them are u not? And for the two ur goina keep if they finish it'll prob be wank bud covered in bugs. U wer the one chattin the other day about tryin a tent? Ur so full if shit ye French twat lol, it's actually funny!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 15, 2015)

Learn 2 English! 

Did none of you reprobates complete any kind of schooling?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 15, 2015)

Learn 2 English???? Merlot your making yourself look a right cunt ya shit talking babbling long streak a piss paedo looking mofo u look a strangen and I'm never normally wrong !


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice to see things back to normal on here lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2015)

oi frog boy! merlot, emmerder retour à la terre de grenouille, vous regardez comme vous appartenez avec les singes capitulards fromage alimentaires, jamais confiance à un garçon qui vit sur sa propre et boit trop, vous vous échappez les registre des délinquants sexuels?


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Learn 2 English???? Merlot your making yourself look a right cunt ya shit talking babbling long streak a piss paedo looking mofo u look a strangen and I'm never normally wrong !


With that picture he put up the other day I reckon he's solely responsible for the disappearance of wee madders mccann. just saying lol. Looks like a kiddie fiddler fuckin nonce froggy snail eating wrong un.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 16, 2015)

One love


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

Lmfao good read lads I'm liking it.
merlot I really aint ever seen someone dig a bigger hole on this thread wid ya bs as fast as you ever! Carry on n ule reach reach the equater no time lol
glad to see its been perking up in here  
Were da fooks relax??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

135 in the jag up the m5 today, shit me pants !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> 135 in the jag up the m5 today, shit me pants !


What size engine is in ur jag m8? My motor is a 2.0 td, I've had it flat out at 135, surely there's more in the jag

Mine was remapped too, it's bout 170bhp


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bet she was rattling and swaying a bit hey lool


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bet she was rattling and swaying a bit hey lool


Mine was swaying a little lol, only cos I was tryin to get a pic of the clock, got one at just over 130 lol


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bet she was rattling and swaying a bit hey lool


Lol scary that tho when get a wobble on on mway fucking buzz tho when u know u made it haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

just been watching them interviews with Richard Kuklinski on youtube fucking pyscho or what lol i no its old but id not heard of him before.






looking for a doc called ''cartel land'' carnt seem to find the fucker not unless you wana sign up to the stream sites.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just been watching them interviews with Richard Kuklinski on youtube fucking pyscho or what lol i no its old but id not heard of him before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never really heard of him before, just done a bit of reading up about him there now, sounds a mad cunt lol, must watch the interview later


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> just been watching them interviews with Richard Kuklinski on youtube fucking pyscho or what lol i no its old but id not heard of him before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

yeah fucking el! the rats! bout 25-26min mark if anyone wants to skip.

its the way he tells it all and the eyes tho, thats one crazy mofo lol died 2006 i just read.


----------



## ghb (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah fucking el! the rats! bout 25-26min mark if anyone wants to skip.
> 
> its the way he tells it all and the eyes tho, thats one crazy mofo lol died 2006 i just read.


mail m8


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What size engine is in ur jag m8? My motor is a 2.0 td, I've had it flat out at 135, surely there's more in the jag
> 
> Mine was remapped too, it's bout 170bhp


It's a 2.5 v6 MG, it will do 140 ish , but when the boots full of grow shizz ,u don't wanna get pulled by po


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bet she was rattling and swaying a bit hey lool


Smooth as fuck m8, didn't feel like 130 ! Lol but things were going past in a flash


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Mind u, after the cookie I had earlier started to kick in, I was starting to sway !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2015)

Back on the pad, Any 1 know if 4x 600w & fans etc,will be OK running of a double socket in garage ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Mind u, after the cookie I had earlier started to kick in, I was starting to sway !


your butter is strong mate, kicks hard! lol but you should turn that plant matter to a extract or bubble n make the butter from that, would get rid of the nasty taste.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah fucking el! the rats! bout 25-26min mark if anyone wants to skip.
> 
> its the way he tells it all and the eyes tho, thats one crazy mofo lol died 2006 i just read.


he is the classic psychopath not mad just bad


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> your butter is strong mate, kicks hard! lol but you should turn that plant matter to a extract or bubble n make the butter from that, would get rid of the nasty taste.


I've eaten them for so long now m8, i don't notice it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> he is the classic psychopath not mad just bad


yeah totally agree, comes threw on the interviews almosts seems like a nice bloke in them lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I've eaten them for so long now m8, i don't notice it lol


cup of sweet tea n gos down no probs but with the extracts or hash there is no weedy flavour at all mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

i think lax is alive at least, pretty shore hes posting up in the dark place forum.


----------



## owl1009 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey first grow 1 plant currently week 3 flower in soil fox farm trio in a cubbard 1 fan and 160 watts of cfl 2700k I posted a pic a few days ago and some guy said I'd be lucky to harvest ten grams, I know my setup is basic and low budget but is ten grams realy the best I can hope for all options greatly appreciated


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Sirimmer or whatever his name is, what happend to him ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Sirimmer or whatever his name is, what happend to him ?


dunno mate heard he hit the ribina hard n went of the rails lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Did u eat all the cookies in one go New ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

owl1009 said:


> Hey first grow 1 plant currently week 3 flower in soil fox farm trio in a cubbard 1 fan and 160 watts of cfl 2700k I posted a pic a few days ago and some guy said I'd be lucky to harvest ten grams, I know my setup is basic and low budget but is ten grams realy the best I can hope for all options greatly appreciated


this place aint really the best to ask advice at night especially, your get more than 10g of them plants tho even under cfls they look alrite for cfls.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Did u eat all the cookies in one go New ?


what i got yeah i ate in one sitting hours ago, me sister had a good munch on them beforehand tho mate.

is good strong butter wf, just has that weedy flavour is all.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2015)

how many cookies u eat then ?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> how many cookies u eat then ?


dunno they where smashed to bits lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Lol, they were shortbread , only thin , crumble to fuck, but do the job


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol, they were shortbread , only thin , crumble to fuck, but do the job


cookies/shortbread it all taste the same when crushed and tasting of weed lol thats deffo strong butter tho mate n hits the spot no doubt.

nice1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Was watching a video the other day where he's turning all his bubble hash into rosin putting the hash in a 25,screen rolling it up then sizzling it for about 8 seconds shit looked dank as fuck lol...made me wanna get a nice little 1gallon set


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Was watching a video the other day where he's turning all his bubble hash into rosin putting the hash in a 25,screen rolling it up then sizzling it for about 8 seconds shit looked dank as fuck lol...made me wanna get a nice little 1gallon set


link?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Was watching a video the other day where he's turning all his bubble hash into rosin putting bin hash in a 25,screen rolling it up then sizzling it for about 8 seconds shit looked dank as fuck lol...made me wanna get a nice little 1gallon set


that rosin has gotta be some of the nicest concentrates shorely??? no iso no butane no nowt like that used? have been looking at some mk ultra rosin online 60 a g! lol 5wks left to stay of the cigs n its either a proper dab rig and a nice stash of shatter etc or a cano?!?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hang on let me find it...now the bloke is a proper dick and a bit goofy lol bit his tech is good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## owl1009 (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> this place aint really the best to ask advice at night especially, your get more than 10g of them plants tho even under cfls they look alrite for cfls.


Cheers mate if I can do this and make it to harvest then I'm going to invest in better kit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2015)

cryptic clues and edible talk. Like proper growd ups haha

hash or extract in edibles is lethal. I've got a chunk of coconut fat with a couple of batches of weed trim run through the same oil. Added a couple of grams of bho to it tastes weedy but I don't mind it tbh.

medicined the lads at work last time. Couple handled it couple really didn't.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that rosin has gotta be some of the nicest concentrates shorely??? no iso no butane no nowt like that used? have been looking at some mk ultra rosin online 60 a g! lol 5wks left to stay of the cigs n its either a proper dab rig and a nice stash of shatter etc or a cano?!?


Yeh man I'm a have a lil crack at this fresh frosin shit lol I bet it terpy as fuck man looks so simple too ahhh we'll see man watch this space lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

i done hash a few times in butter just mid grade morac shit but no flavour at all, used a lot aswel was some good runs of butter when i may have been donating a lot lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

we all need a line of this shit anyway lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Harden the Fuck up & savour the flavour ! Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ha wtf is that man its fucking my eyes up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2015)

hahah that deeplydreeming shit is trippy as. I'm gonna have a go with the concentrates disk on the Cano this weekend.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2015)

what temps they using on the iron?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> we all need a line of this shit anyway lmao
> 
> View attachment 3460702


I can't even tell wtf it is I'm looking at lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

its a gram of good coke deepdreamed of course! lolol

no matter what it is the comp always seems to dream of dogs n eyeballs lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> we all need a line of this shit anyway lmao
> 
> View attachment 3460702


dmt trip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2015)

I done a thread about deeply dreaming. Putting porn in it is deeply disturbing. Comes out all eyes.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lmao funny shit man

ERM not sure on temps is it in the FAQ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't stop laughing at that pic man wtf is tour comp on??? Trippy as fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeh it says that run in the bid his temps were at 140 and the rule of thumb is 120-220 and try and find tour own sweet spot


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Can't stop laughing at that pic man wtf is tour comp on??? Trippy as fuck


they tried it with buds,dogs,outdoor pics etc, but i thought a wrap pic would be the most appropriate lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Haha looks mad as fuck


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha looks mad as fuck


the other pics look cool as aswel mate, its dons thread i got it from tnt.


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

Royals at 26 day from flip 2 plant scrog/lst 1.2 tent


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Just waiting for my pic to come threw 38 mins,fuck knows what it does but I did it anyway lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

thc's cuts good or not but i will remind you alls lmao can tell ya tho the exo looks a shitload better than that at 26day......


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

Ye it's the royals off thc it smells lovely tho I was after the Exo cut but no one was feeling generous at the time lol  any takers lmao


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Thc ?...who he?, ;(


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

makka said:


> Ye it's the royals off thc it smells lovely tho I was after the Exo cut but no one was feeling generous at the time lol  any takers lmao


you was offered but had ya head to far up some1's arse lmao now they cost ya bitcoins n 50 a pair......


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Thc ?...who he?, ;(


Not seen him since his last harvest lol hope he ain't got nicked ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Exos bomb man there's loads of cheese crosses and that but exo is one of the best man no doubt


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

makka said:


> Not seen him since his last harvest lol hope he ain't got nicked ?


seeing as he signed in yday i doubt it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Exos bomb man there's loads of cheese crosses and that but exo is one of the best man no doubt


shhhhhhhhshh the royal swarzi blah blah is just as good lol


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you was offered but had ya head to far up some1's arse lmao now they cost ya bitcoins n 50 a pair......


Lmao ok then but as I remember I was politely told to wait and try again lol so here I am ha


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> seeing as he signed in yday i doubt it lmao


he must not like us no more then lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

My mate said he had some banging cheese the other day it soled some with him compared to exo its wank lol he was calling me a fussy cunt lool I've had a few in the past that have been o par or better but few and far between


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fuck off makka you refused do i need to bring up them posts??? its all there in writing? i aint even being a cunt for once?!?


New if i did I must of been valid up or somet?? Cause I been after that a while and can't see me passing it up for shit but if I did I did myistake obvz lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My mate said he had some banging cheese the other day it soled some with him compared to exo its wank lol he was calling me a fussy cunt lool I've had a few in the past that have been o par or better but few and far between


some blue cheese out there mate that will rival it once properly dried and maybe cured etc but never tasted a straight cheese fako tho even touch'es it.

no it aint the best weed nown to man no it aint the greatest stone, but 98% of buyer aint got a fucking clue! and all they wont is stinky n tasty, try all these new strains and send me some 6,7,8wk samples lmao.......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

The big fat cunts on the right are exo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

makka said:


> New if i did I must of been valid up or somet?? Cause I been after that a while and can't see me passing it up for shit but if I did I did myistake obvz lol


......say sorry then


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

Lol double post u say sorry


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that much is true what you had at the time i dont no? but you said NO lol that you didnt have the space, if your looking to earn of your grows you always got space for exo!!!


don't rub it in ya cunt! Lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 16, 2015)

see how you can have nice windup n laugh without calling some1 a fucking nonce?!?

may have told a few porkys n acted a twat but to call some1 that was stronging it abit imo anyway.

night all......


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> see how you can have nice windup n laugh without calling some1 a fucking nonce?!?
> 
> may have told a few porkys n acted a twat but to call some1 that was stronging it abit imo anyway.
> 
> night all......


ya twat uve ended my night on a low lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol double post u say sorry


"Sorry", you're turn ...


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

haha sorry with a cherry on top


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

.....or you'll end up in plastic , ya fucking nonce !


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

if i was a nonce youd be 1st one to get it down a dark alley lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

makka said:


> if i was a nonce youd be 1st one to get it down a dark alley lol


Don't u come too quick now boy , or ile squeeze me butt cheeks & rip ya dick off !


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)

nice cexos ghetto.

not even six an tursday's jus gettin started. chix moth'r finally, cuts in dome tonight. 5:55 PST


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

get ready for me boy lmao


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Heres my veg tent there's a dome full of cuts in there too all will be getting flipped in 2 weeks ....the big one on the right is apollo13 and fuckin stinks man really nice ...soz about crappy pics


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 16, 2015)

hows it growing in here


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

^^^^ errrrrrrrrrr :RE starfish pic


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

lick it lmao


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3460747


do people eat that?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lol what starfish??? You've never eaten starfish? I've brushed past it a few times by accident lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 16, 2015)

id rather eat this


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> id rather eat this View attachment 3460756


Fuck yeh , expensive to run though !


----------



## Merlot (Jul 16, 2015)

Make sure ya set your alarms!!! Can't be late for signing on...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## Merlot (Jul 16, 2015)

Sup abe.

Started watching The Shield. Good show.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)

that does look good almost forgot about that one, maybe box set for crimbo, 4.5 stars.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Club meeting 

Do we give the prospect another chance ?

Then we can move on 2 the window licker


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 17, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Make sure ya set your alarms!!! Can't be late for the surrender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)

same in the end, haa


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 17, 2015)

morning fellow growers whats going down to day as its only FUCKING FRIDAY


----------



## ovo (Jul 17, 2015)

Tangy gnat.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 17, 2015)

Got to drive me Ma to clitoris in Cambridge tomoz Ffs , thought shed be dead by now !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> View attachment 3461063


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol what starfish??? You've never eaten starfish? I've brushed past it a few times by accident lmao


lol chinese eat dogs man u just never know what on menu next!


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


tune that never heard b4 but know a few slightly stoopid tracks need a big FATTY to smoke to this one tho enjoy the track how it was ment lol


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2015)

just wasted 2 mins of my life listening to tha shite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2015)

pal from the office down the ways just rocked up with the new crafty cano vape. have to say it's pretty sweet. 

hits just like it should and has a fucking app that you can control the temp and it buzzes you when it's good to go. 200 notes he said. office friendly vaping is the future lads.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 17, 2015)

I quite enjoyed that joint tune nice twang to it


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I quite enjoyed that joint tune nice twang to it


lol same 

i just been offered one of them volcanoe bag thingys for 150 its been used twice is that worth or not? i know fuckall about them execpt its meant to be tasty?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 17, 2015)

150 is a good price man especially only used twice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2015)

aye that's half price of them new


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

niceone lads good to know that he said i could pay him in 2 halves aswell so might have a new toy soon


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

its got spare bags n cleaning kit too gonna see if he wants to swap an oz for it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Some pics for yous to have a gander at. 
Pic 1 is psychosis
Pics 2,3,4 & 5 are my zlh
Pic 6 is my GTH and zlhXpsy seeds 12/12 from seed. 
Pic 7 is my livers cut that's finally growing on its own under the cfl.

All but the livers are 2 and a half weeks into flower


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

And a cpl group shots inside the flowering area.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> And a cpl group shots inside the flowering area.
> View attachment 3461133 View attachment 3461134


beautiful grow man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2015)

that zlh u can hit wth the nutes from week 5 hungry cunt worse than exo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> beautiful grow man


Cheers mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that zlh u can hit wth the nutes from week 5 hungry cunt worse than exo


Yeah I know mate I've grown the zlh a few times now. It's always the exo I had probs with late on in flowering I just couldn't feed it enough but I've got all my clones dialed in now, just need to figure the livers out as this is my 1st time with it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> And a cpl group shots inside the flowering area.
> View attachment 3461133 View attachment 3461134


got some nice flavours in hulk man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

JinkyJ's plants, I'll leave him to explain what they are


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2015)

the thread has some great strains, cant wait to see what bizzles shizzle is like need some new flavs


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> JinkyJ's plants, I'll leave him to explain what they are
> View attachment 3461205 View attachment 3461206 View attachment 3461207 View attachment 3461208 View attachment 3461209 View attachment 3461210 View attachment 3461211 View attachment 3461212 View attachment 3461213


Cheers gaz the top 1 is advanced seeds critical that is a critical mass x white widow and the rest are 8 ghs white lemon there are super lemon haze x el nino there's a couple of phenos some lemony as fook and some are like sour lemon both phenos smell the part they are 8and a half weeks in 12/12 grown in bio Buzz with ionics soil nutrients and atami bloombastic as my booster and pk I had some heat issues but fuck it lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyway fuckers it's Friday. Works done for the weekend. I'm gonna get fucking hammered tonight. Who's all on it then? I surely can't be the only one in here.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2015)

jinkyj said:


> Cheers gaz the top 1 is advanced seeds critical that is a critical mass x white widow and the rest are 8 ghs white lemon there are super lemon haze x el nino there's a couple of phenos some lemony as fook and some are like sour lemon both phenos smell the part they are 8and a half weeks in 12/12 grown in bio Buzz with ionics soil nutrients and atami bloombastic as my booster and pk I had some heat issues but fuck it lol.



Proby, wot u got em on now ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Ripen n weed

Its better than coke


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Proby, wot u got em on now ?


*medi*plopper, believe everyone has em on full strength '*ignore*'. Now I'm even placing ya on *ignore* for 3o days. i asked you nicely to stop mentioning my name, so bye-bye-bitch.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Keep calm abe

I'm going 2 fix you up with yessica


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Anyway fuckers it's Friday. Works done for the weekend. I'm gonna get fucking hammered tonight. Who's all on it then? I surely can't be the only one in here.
> View attachment 3461215


Drinking a few Zattes from my local brewery here. It's unfiltered, unpasteurised, and comes in at 8%. Wifes pissed off as she preggers and it her day to look after the other Yin, lol...sitting in my stinky room with a, beer, a jay, a bong, a rig and a blow torch!!! Fuk yeh. Dinners not for another 30 minutes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2015)

car bonnet....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Drinking a few Zattes from my local brewery here. It's unfiltered, unpasteurised, and comes in at 8%. Wifes pissed off as she preggers and it her day to look after the other Yin, lol...sitting in my stinky room with a, beer, a jay, a bong, a rig and a blow torch!!! Fuk yeh. Dinners not for another 30 minutes.


Good man, And congrats on the new baby mate I didn't realize yous were having another. 
I'm waiting on my dinner getting delivered I'm half way into a case of beers and starting to run low on weed. Think I should have picked up more before I started drinking.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2015)

Cheers lad. Aye, nearly 20 weeks. It came kind of fast! literally, lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2015)

When nobody else can help abe


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm on me 4th cookie & a cup of green tea.....rock & roll .


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm on me 4th cookie & a cup of green tea.....rock & roll .


Hardcore mate fucking hardcore lol !


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)

put u on ya ass the green tea wis watch it


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 17, 2015)

Coming along they are gaz mate its mad when u see other folks grows they seem to grow really fast don't they...10/11 mor days and I'm a chopping wood swingin hammer in Alabama


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm on me 4th cookie & a cup of green tea.....rock & roll .


im thinking toupee or comb over


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

Having a few beers the night mesel, wasnt going to but got home from work and forgot my phone, had to drive 40mins back to get it and 40 mins home again ffs....first thing when I got in was a beer lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im thinking toupee or comb over


Fuck off Z , I've nearly got all me hair m8 lol, me monk spot is is the size of coaster now though !


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

all ya hair is in ya goatee wf not on ya head mate lol

i shouldnt mock tho im as bald as can be lol yes bald not fucking GINGER!!! lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> all ya hair is in ya goatee wf not on ya head mate lol
> 
> i shouldnt mock tho im as bald as can be lol yes bald not fucking GINGER!!! lolol


Aye but ye were ginger....tell the truth lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye but ye were ginger....tell the truth lol


there may be some ginger ninja roots on the missus side, and im honestly worried bout me lad lol but ive never been FUCKIN ginger lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> there may be some ginger ninja roots on the missus side, and im honestly worried bout me lad lol but ive never been FUCKIN ginger lol


How'd that all start anyway lol? Been going for some years now and still no one believes u lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How'd that all start anyway lol? Been going for some years now and still no one believes u lol


didnt you get any of the old SA holiday vids? i sent em to loads? plenty of close ups of my amazing boat no ginger here mate but its always good for a laugh on the thread lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> didnt you get any of the old SA holiday vids? i sent em to loads? plenty of close ups of my amazing boat no ginger here mate but its always good for a laugh on the thread lol


Yeah I did see some of them m8, ur amazing boat? Ur heads not that big ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I did see some of them m8, ur amazing boat? Ur heads not that big ffs


lmao it was a joke u happy cunt lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

So u any drink tonight m8?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> there may be some ginger ninja roots on the missus side, and im honestly worried bout me lad lol but ive never been FUCKIN ginger lol


strawberry blond FACT haha


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So u any drink tonight m8?


yeah mate im on the vods but ive only had 1 fag all day n night go me lol with a bit of luck should be going of the rails next week tho meerkovos mk4 here i come lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2015)

been talking to a proper old hand tonight when he started you couldn't even buy carbon filters! Never mind contactors. Ounces at a ton lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate im on the vods but ive only had 1 fag all day n night go me lol with a bit of luck should be going of the rails next week tho meerkovos mk4 here i come lol


I don't smoke fags mesel m8 so don't know how hard it is, I do smoke tons of joints tho, don't look for it usually at work which is good


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't smoke fags mesel m8 so don't know how hard it is, I do smoke tons of joints tho, don't look for it usually at work which is good


do you smoke ya joints with bacci tho? ive decided anyway im going dab rig and rest spent on extracts fuck the cano ill just end up hooked on the bag lol at least with the dabs theres no way i can do that shit in the day,

its hard enough watching jeeza at 9am going to the jockey for 11am lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> do you smoke ya joints with bacci tho? ive decided anyway im going dab rig and rest spent on extracts fuck the cano ill just end up hooked on the bag lol at least with the dabs theres no way i can do that shit in the day,
> 
> its hard enough watching jeeza at 9am going to the jockey for 11am lmao


Aye joints with baccy m8, never been into any other ways of smoking really, love me fuckin joints tho lol. But as I say I just don't even look for it at work, work 12-15 hour shifts and don't even think of smoking, but once I get home its the first thing I go for


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ive never been FUCKIN ginger lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye joints with baccy m8, never been into any other ways of smoking really, love me fuckin joints tho lol. But as I say I just don't even look for it at work, work 12-15 hour shifts and don't even think of smoking, but once I get home its the first thing I go for


you do work hard mg fair play, dont get the going for a beer tho as a relief? isnt that like sparking up a soapbar joint at the end of the day? taste like shit to me anyway but i no im in the minority there but still its weak arse piss water whats a 5-8% beer do? 

try a quad vods next bash helps much better lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


>


im gonna make you eat my NON ging pubes mate when i spike ya drink with a roofie on me visit lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2015)

if you've to liken beer to soapbar you're drinking the wrong swally lad haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you do work hard mg fair play, dont get the going for a beer tho as a relief? isnt that like sparking up a soapbar joint at the end of the day? taste like shit to me anyway but i no im in the minority there but still its weak arse piss water whats a 5-8% beer do?
> 
> try a quad vods next bash helps much better lol


A quad vod lol, I just like me beer m8, as well I can get up for work no probe when drinking beer, drinking spirits not so much lol, suppose it's just getting used to it like everything else but I think I'll pass


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im gonna make you eat my NON ging pubes mate when i spike ya drink with a roofie on me visit lmao


Hahaha ginger covered with some "just for men" don't count lol. Your still a ging and always will be as far as I'm concerned lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2015)

it was that cunt chedz who used to throw the ginger acusatons, donor of the sickest clone ive ever received, so def t was micro def, lol the zlh, ve met new and I know the truth about the ginger and the ginger denial scenario lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> it was that cunt chedz who used to throw the ginger acusatons, donor of the sickest clone ive ever received, so def t was micro def, lol the zlh, ve met new and I know the truth about the ginger and the ginger denial scenario lol


I've seen pics I know his secret lol. But he's more ginger than my bottle of Irn Bru.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha ginger covered with some "just for men" don't count lol. Your still a ging and always will be as far as I'm concerned lol.


its always good for a thread laugh cause i never been fucking ginger ya cunt and Z you wanker you fucking seen me non ging!!! lmao

ok im a ging! lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> it was that cunt chedz who used to throw the ginger acusatons, donor of the sickest clone ive ever received, so def t was micro def, lol the zlh, ve met new and I know the truth about the ginger and the ginger denial scenario lol


i actually miss old chedz what pissed me off more was i use to be able to understand the backward cunt in a phone call lol i think many lurk and make new accounts chedz included....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Well I'm on my last beer and joint. So I think it's almost time I took the wife upstairs and fucked her silly with my eyes closed pretending it's some 18yr old blonde stunner. Lol 
Night all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Well I'm on my last beer and joint. So I think it's almost time I took the wife upstairs and fucked her silly with my eyes closed pretending it's some 18yr old blonde stunner. Lol
> Night all.


By 11:05 you'll be sleeping, and on a Friday night? And u call urself Scottish


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 17, 2015)

3/3 DPQ have sprouted within 48 hrs, 5 in total, 5/5 female as well so all gd


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you've to liken beer to soapbar you're drinking the wrong swally lad haha


no sorry your right id rather smoke soapbar all day than drink beer....lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> By 11:05 you'll be sleeping, and on a Friday night? And u call urself Scottish


Not quite mate I'm just heading up now, But if I picture a hot enough wee bird I'm sure I can be done and sleeping for midnight lol.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Get some more pictures up ov the shed young pompey


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2015)

Mornin ...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)

It is a beautiful day in the neighborhood. good morning!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

What u up to today Irish? U not heard from the slipper bandit either m8?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)

pm sent to lax, no reply.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> pm sent to lax, no reply.


Good idea, never thot to send him a pm....trust the yank to come up with that ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol...the cunts gone AWOL ain't he been ages now since I've really struggled to read a post


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 18, 2015)

Morning all, 1st day today of 7 weeks of child filled hell lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine starts Wednesday fucking dreading it man lol muchos funos


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Mine starts Wednesday fucking dreading it man lol muchos funos


at least you get an extra 2-3 days of freedom from the kids lol, sods law tho holidays have started at the exact same time i need to get another cupboard cleared out n get veg tent set up in there, gna be fun doing it without the kids seeing lmao

also anyone got any veg cfl/s they aint using/want rid of?


----------



## ovo (Jul 18, 2015)

So may get Arts award, draw a strategy Amos.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What u up to today Irish? U not heard from the slipper bandit either m8?


No man i mailed him aswel and nuthin... takin it handy today man just sitin in gonna have a few cans and a cuple js and bring the aul dog for a walk ... ya up to much mg


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2015)

he prob forgot his password in a val induced haze, he's now stuck in his medicropper account lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> No man i mailed him aswel and nuthin... takin it handy today man just sitin in gonna have a few cans and a cuple js and bring the aul dog for a walk ... ya up to much mg


Not much at all m8, taking her easy, been smoking a few j's and watching tele, goina have to feed my plants later on then ill prob have a few cans of piss water as rambo calls it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Not much at all m8, taking her easy, been smoking a few j's and watching tele, goina have to feed my plants later on then ill prob have a few cans of piss water as rambo calls it


Yea piss water ha anytin over 5% is ok in my eyes ... watchin tele meself but fuk all on mite hit the ps for a bit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 18, 2015)

ghb said:


> he prob forgot his password in a val induced haze, he's now stuck in his medicropper account lol


Afternoon mate, hows you? will email ya in a sec


----------



## ghb (Jul 18, 2015)

1g 12 week exo cheese joint and a brew. my day is pretty much over already.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2015)

Joint in the sun......blue pit with fireball bubble and dog bho shmeared like shite down the side.....topped off with an IPA.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2015)

Boo. Almost done.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Rip Green Crack

Grew like a football

Would have been ok 4 the chateau


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2015)

its not the done thing to go awol for whatever reason except death or arrest and even then the word needs to get out, so where/who is relax, has no one hears a thing?, time to can the grow if he has your addy? dunno but im mr fukin paranoid, I never gave hm an addy, whereas some of u have one of mine, don't mean to cause a shtstorm over nothing but its totally out of the character he was portraying to fuk off without a word, also he was an educated man......up to a point....


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its not the done thing to go awol for whatever reason except death or arrest and even then the word needs to get out, so where/who is relax, has no one hears a thing?, time to can the grow if he has your addy? dunno but im mr fukin paranoid, I never gave hm an addy, whereas some of u have one of mine, don't mean to cause a shtstorm over nothing but its totally out of the character he was portraying to fuk off without a word, also he was an educated man......up to a point....


zeddd u making me fuckin para man! like someone kidnapping people off thread or somat???  whats this offaddys? someone gottem who shouldnt?


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

lax might just be on a serious bender? sure newu said he seen him posting up on the dark forums? might be wrong tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> lax might just be on a serious bender? sure newu said he seen him posting up on the dark forums? might be wrong tho


A serious bender lol, he hardly left the house unless walking the dog


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> zeddd u making me fuckin para man! like someone kidnapping people off thread or somat???  whats this offaddys? someone gottem who shouldnt?


makka, why does someone spend his lfe on this thread and then suddenly disappear without a word..too easy to say drugs cos he was on it 24/7 so nothing new, also when prodded in the early days he was very establishment lke a good programmed educated boy out of uni, I know ive seen em, tbh its the slippers that got me worried lol


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

lmfao ^^^^ maybe he got sectioned off the vallis man it happens often that with the blues lol

is very strange tho he been missing for weeks?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

serious benzo abuse will fuck you up, make you think and do all sorts of crazy shit lax was hitting them hard everyday i doubt leaving a forum thread is the craziest thing hes done lol

plus im 95% shore he is posting up in the ag forums.


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

thats what i was thinking new i know loads been sectioned off the benzos mi self very nearly included haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> serious benzo abuse will fuck you up, make you think and do all sorts of crazy shit lax was hitting them hard everyday i doubt leaving a forum thread is the craziest thing hes done lol
> 
> plus im 95% shore he is posting up in the ag forums.


Maybe he's totally hooked and doesn't wanna come on here and hear everyone tell him I told u so lol. 
What sorta stuffs he posting? "Please someone give me some btc, I need some vals, pls pls pls" lol


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

on a bright note av just landed mi self mi 1st grow gaff  fookin buzzin but gonna take it slow at first see how the neighbours and shit are?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe he's totally hooked and doesn't wanna come on here and hear everyone tell him I told u so lol.
> What sorta stuffs he posting? "Please someone give me some btc, I need some vals, pls pls pls" lol


hes not using his original username on there hence why im not totally 100% shore its him but pretty damm shore it is, that could also be very true mg, i been on at him in pm since the first binge and then he stopped but got back on em, he truely believes they are his wonder drug.

most people who have anxiety and shit like that think or did at times think that of course me included, i got proper hooked on em yrs n yrs ago had to do a reduction programme n go to meetings n whatnot lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2015)

man when I was coming off gear for the 3 rd time I could deffo have managed a post telling my mates how cold I was lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

ive had many many convo's with lax about them, but what can you do? i told him what they do to you if abused many times, hes a grown man tho makes his own choice's,


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

If i were a betting man

His mams got him sectioned or in rehab


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe he's totally hooked and doesn't wanna come on here and hear everyone tell him I told u so lol.
> What sorta stuffs he posting? "Please someone give me some btc, I need some vals, pls pls pls" lol


lol


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

can only try cant you but just like us he has to see for his self before he realises how low they can drag u down


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

that was close wasnt looking hit the like button of medi fucker and hit unlike just as fast not givin that cunt any ideas lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> that was close wasnt looking hit the like button of medi fucker and hit unlike just as fast not givin that cunt any ideas lol


i was wondering makka lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

And where's the prospect lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2015)

I got hm on ignore makes lfe easier, mean a yank trying to be funny....ur no bill hicks mate lol


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

too much of a nosey bastard me even tho he does post a load bollocks haha


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Stealth mode


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

guy should be fetching that canoe tomoz 180 ive ended up paying got the price wrong but oh well still ok?
n its got spare new bags and a new cleaning kit he said its been an ornament more than out lol thats what ma davinci 2 like now tho stuffed in cuboard cause i started killin a q a day on it! couldnt afford it man ha so put it away cause i was just walking round wi it like a cig! hopefully this canoe will help mi cut the cigs out but i said that of the vape


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

these nicotine patch's are torture! they dont stick on unless you use some of the medical tape shit, was having a drink last night n musta ripped it off abit too hard took out a load of skin aswel lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> these nicotine patch's are torture! they dont stick on unless you use some of the medical tape shit, was having a drink last night n musta ripped it off abit too hard took out a load of skin aswel lol


and copper hairs lol?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> guy should be fetching that canoe tomoz 180 ive ended up paying got the price wrong but oh well still ok?
> n its got spare new bags and a new cleaning kit he said its been an ornament more than out lol thats what ma davinci 2 like now tho stuffed in cuboard cause i started killin a q a day on it! couldnt afford it man ha so put it away cause i was just walking round wi it like a cig! hopefully this canoe will help mi cut the cigs out but i said that of the vape


Your gettin a canoe man thats cool didn know u was into water sports


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

never tried the patches tbh i just really think in my head they dont work so its pointless me trying them its the hand to mouth thing wimmi always need to be doing somat or get agitated lol cigs are the hardest thing ive tried so many times but just smoke again


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Your gettin a canoe man thats cool didn know u was into water sports


neither did i till now


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> never tried the patches tbh i just really think in my head they dont work so its pointless me trying them its the hand to mouth thing wimmi always need to be doing somat or get agitated lol cigs are the hardest thing ive tried so many times but just smoke again


they deffo work mate, try the patches aswel as the mouthspray or sumfing thats instant, the patch's are feeding ya constant nicotine then you got the mouthspray or whatever for times like when you just eaten or woke up.

id never tried to give up in over 20yr of smoking, this is me first go but yeah the patche's n something that gives you instant nicotine are working really well aint even been that hard unless im pissed then ive had a few cigs but nowt compared to the 30+ rollies a day i was smoking, me chest feels shitloads better already.


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

yeah they give u nicotine no doubt my gf spewed all over off the patches lmao 
thats me all over that 20 to 30 a day j's included tho its the keeping busy part when i was working i only smoked at night really its boredom for me thats why i always fail i think
i tried the mouthh spray once in the a green bottle i inhaled as i squirted it n it fucking choked me lol and i couldnt stop burping off it for some weird reason


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

fuck inhaling the mouthspray id spew i reckon its nasty as, i was told to spray it on the inside of ya mouth n even then it burns lol can see how people get sick of the patch's, the combo of the spray n patch has made me feel abit ill at times like a nicotine overdose.

you have also go that plastic fake cig aswel u could try, taste like id imagine chewing a dogend taste but keeps ya hands busy, or them tabs you not thought of trying them makka the champix i think they called.


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

ive never heard of the champix actually i will check them out 

anythings better than the cigs tbh 
them e-cigs are not too bad but then i read some shit about formaldehyde when the vg hits the coil at high temps
an it put me off then i thought about getting an e-cig and making some tincure just for weed but again it needs mixing with vg to make it runny i will touch on that again when i got time i thinking fuck the dehyde shit cuz its gotta be better than cigs

u never seen that film about cig companys and some one kidnapss a cig rep and sticks loads of patches on him and he nearly dies i think its based on a TS


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

theres loads of people selling that weed vape juice on the darknet, fuck theres even 1 selling crack vape juice.

is it just a myth or cause you use a roach not a filter aint joints with bacci really bad for ya? 

never heard of that about the patch's lol they are abit rough tho, leave a proper red patch of skin wen you take it off and thats without the skin you rip off if you got the tape holding it on lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 18, 2015)

Just got everything potted up into 6.5's got a few in 11's aswell thats it now all set 2 more weeks of veg and flip time baby...shits gonna be rammed


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

yeah i smoke joints with backy so its just same as smoking really aint it thats y i got vape but dint work so getting this volcanoe thingy try and dash the cigs n js n smoke that instead hopefully not as much weed but i dont know lol i dont even know what a normal size load init is? 
u could give ur self a wax with them haha atleast they working for u mate

crack juice! ffs whats next man lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

think ive read that joints with bacci are alot worse than just a cig, dunno how true it is but pretty shore ive read it somewhere, ive only had a couple of go's on a volcano mate so not really shore on dosage etc have used that divinci vape you got aswel tho and can say the volcano is in a different league, lovely way to smoke super tasty.

yeah crack vape juice wtf lol if the vendor had a better rating i might be tempted lol


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

must be a mad cookin process to liquify it
thats gotta be heart attack tackle that lmao

good to know i was hoping it would be nicer then the vape i cough my head off if i pull to hard it kills me tbh
so i smoke it like a cig but faster lol
yeah your right tobacco unfiltered in js has got to be alot worse than with a filter for sure and i couldnt smoke a j with a filter fuck that!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

Who cares what's good or bad for us. If i enjoy it I'm doing/taking it. Fuck what anyone thinks. We are all dying anyway just some sooner than others so have fun and enjoy doing what u wanna do in life.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

that did make me lol 

what ya up to mate?


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

ffs a biblical dildo haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that did make me lol
> 
> what ya up to mate?


Same thing I do almost ever night mate. Sitting with a case of beers and a Q of smoke. Gotta sit thru a film with the wife and kids cause Saturday is family night. So I need to get properly mashed to manage it lol. 
What you up to mate? U on the vods?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> ffs a biblical dildo haha


A true bible basher wouldn't be without one !!


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Same thing I do almost ever night mate. Sitting with a case of beers and a Q of smoke. Gotta sit thru a film with the wife and kids cause Saturday is family night. So I need to get properly mashed to manage it lol.
> What you up to mate? U on the vods?


family nights man dont u just lovem! i know every fucking disney movie out lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> family nights man dont u just lovem! i know every fucking disney movie out lol


Haha yeah I been there luckily mine are a little older now so Disney is out. But still Harry fucking potter for the last 7 weeks. Thank fuck it's the last film tonight.


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> A true bible basher wouldn't be without one !!


always wondered why they always look so fucking happy hah


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Same thing I do almost ever night mate. Sitting with a case of beers and a Q of smoke. Gotta sit thru a film with the wife and kids cause Saturday is family night. So I need to get properly mashed to manage it lol.
> What you up to mate? U on the vods?


im enjoying the peace hulk, missus n kids round her brother have been for hours thank fuck lol no vods for me 2night mate am just watching shit on the comp, started watching some new show called Zoo is a load of crap but sumfin to watch.

what film you gonna be watch then?


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha yeah I been there luckily mine are a little older now so Disney is out. But still Harry fucking potter for the last 7 weeks. Thank fuck it's the last film tonight.


ive got years left of it ya lucky twins 7yr 3yr and 8 m been a busy boy as mi telly broke and been skint for ages haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

makka said:


> ive got years left of it ya lucky twins 7yr 3yr and 8 m been a busy boy as mi telly broke and been skint for ages haha


I've a 7, 8 & 9 year old. So I know the score with the shitty tv lol. Why u think I work so hard mate. I earn the money and my wife and kids spend it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im enjoying the peace hulk, missus n kids round her brother have been for hours thank fuck lol no vods for me 2night mate am just watching shit on the comp, started watching some new show called Zoo is a load of crap but sumfin to watch.
> 
> what film you gonna be watch then?


Fucking Harry Potter mate. 
Get yourself to the off sales and get yourself a bottle mate u know u wanna lol


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fucking Harry Potter mate.
> Get yourself to the off sales and get yourself a bottle mate u know u wanna lol


fucking el, they last for hrs aswel lolol

course i wana mate, but drinking spirits like i had been really will kill ya quick plus i wana smoke when ive been drinking so nar gonna be a boring twat lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking el, they last for hrs aswel lolol
> 
> course i wana mate, but drinking spirits like i had been really will kill ya quick plus i wana smoke when ive been drinking so nar gonna be a boring twat lol


Fuck me you really are getting old mate. 

Just kidding mate. Good on you staying strong and off the cigs. I couldn't manage it. 

It's just a sad day when Rambo is the sober sensible one on the thread. I never thought I'd see that day lol.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Smoke weed every day


Give us lax back ...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've a 7, 8 & 9 year old. So I know the score with the shitty tv lol. Why u think I work so hard mate. I earn the money and my wife and kids spend it.


I can't really say too much about my wife as she earns....but she knows how to spend money on the wee man. 55 euro (reduced from 80) for trainer's and he's 20 month old. What the bajesus.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 18, 2015)

DST said:


> I can't really say too much about my wife as she earns....but she knows how to spend money on the wee man. 55 euro (reduced from 80) for trainer's and he's 20 month old. What the bajesus.


In fairness mine earns as well. Just not very much she only works part time so she can spend her wages in a day or so then she starts to dip into mine. It's mainly stuff for the house or kids so I can't complain too much. Although she has a mighty shoe collection that keeps getting bigger and more than enough handbags that I'll never need to pay 5p for a bag when I go shopping again lol


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2015)

Luckily my girl isn't shopping crazy. I am more concerned with the number of hard drives she has and how many times she can back something up lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2015)

Vegging outdoors has come to an end. Time to move these indoors soon. One of Dons Plemons and Fireball.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Some of these lads are half asleep DST


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 18, 2015)

That's it get em under the 600 mate...I gave my ladies their first plain water last night theyre yellowing out already not all of em but quite a few lol..I can wait to see how the guava dawg turns out on a stem rub it smells like roses and dank just she's a stretchy lil number


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's the new babies just before I potted em up and cleaned em up a bit...they've all stretched cuz they been in tiny little pots and they been getting drowned out by the big girls


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

This time next year 

You lads will know how 2 top and plant build

One love


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 18, 2015)

DST said:


> I can't really say too much about my wife as she earns....but she knows how to spend money on the wee man. 55 euro (reduced from 80) for trainer's and he's 20 month old. What the bajesus.







lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Keep calm 

I'll teach you the dance


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lmao


Just how she likes it


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lmao


This is the guy who trained my wife when she lived in Cape Town, he's gone a bit Hollywood now but he knows his stuff. She's technically great, but is not really up for a fight, lol.
http://www.dragonpower.co.za/about/sifukru-quentin-dragon-chong/#


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Morning collective


----------



## ovo (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 19, 2015)

313


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 19, 2015)

Morning people


----------



## ovo (Jul 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Stoned out my box watching lame ass stoner flicks


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

Well lads wats yas up to .. just finished a nice steak dinner meself havin a few cans now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuck all man just had BBQ chicken and wedges now I'm burning a fat one...quiet in here today ain't it boring cunts.....made 2 role swings yesterday they're fucking shaaand I just want chance to chill on one with a joint now  pure bliss


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 19, 2015)

just been trying out that rosin tech on that shitty lemon bud,too shit to smoke so thought id try the rosin on it but it aint working lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck all man just had BBQ chicken and wedges now I'm burning a fat one...quiet in here today ain't it boring cunts.....made 2 role swings yesterday they're fucking shaaand I just want chance to chill on one with a joint now  pure bliss


Yea pretty quite in here tday ... just gonna roll a j meself had a few dabs and cuple sniffs last nite was very nice


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> just been trying out that rosin tech on that shitty lemon bud,too shit to smoke so thought id try the rosin on it but it aint working lol


Il have to give it a go wen i hav enough weed ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just rolled a j put a bit of shatter in it  umm shud be nice


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

Is it sizzling ribena? U want the bud to sizzle for about 4-5 seconds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is it sizzling ribena? U want the bud to sizzle for about 4-5 seconds


ive tried it both light n hard pressure, long n short presses, sizzling n not, fuck all coming out of it tho


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone got the boss lady's phone no ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Has anyone got the boss lady's phone no ?


Ur missus ... yea i picked it up of an escort site


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lets hope the prospect doesn't turn queens

Some of you lot were swapping boxsets with him


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads wats yas up to .. just finished a nice steak dinner meself havin a few cans now


just burnt mi finger in fucking fire like a twat tryin light a j lost mi lighter n too lazy to go shop lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

makka said:


> just burnt mi finger in fucking fire like a twat tryin light a j lost mi lighter n too lazy to go shop lol


Were theres a will theres a way


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here's the new babies just before I potted em up and cleaned em up a bit...they've all stretched cuz they been in tiny little pots and they been getting drowned out by the big girls View attachment 3461911View attachment 3461913 View attachment 3461914 View attachment 3461915 View attachment 3461916 View attachment 3461917


Mmmmmmm look at those hands.....stunning, like a young Burt Reynolds


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ive tried it both light n hard pressure, long n short presses, sizzling n not, fuck all coming out of it tho


Hmmm is there any resin on the bud lol and the dense buds work best from what I've read u wanna press as hard as u can altogether for about 10 second and temps between 120-220...you'll get it mate keep trying


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

makka said:


> just burnt mi finger in fucking fire like a twat tryin light a j lost mi lighter n too lazy to go shop lol


I'll never forget my old dealer, I went round there and he was sparking his joint up with the fucking toaster I had a lighter in me pocket but it was fun watching him


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'll never forget my old dealer, I went round there and he was sparking his joint up with the fucking toaster I had a lighter in me pocket but it was fun watching him


Luv it ha


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 19, 2015)

It was Nearly asta la vista me ! earlier , was out visiting some shithole attraction & I went into bogs , (ide scoffed 3 cookies in the morning to get threw it) & had a piss ,washed hands, thought the old box on wall was paper towl holder, put hand up to get towl ....buzzzzzzzzzzz, fuck me did I jump ! It was an old hand drier, me piss drippers were steaming !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 19, 2015)

& to top it off £8 to see a river & 2 queers juggling in a wank maze !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

LOL


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 19, 2015)

^^^^for the more "retarded" patients amongst us , It wasn't a maze u go in & have wank !, it was just a real shit one, I was in & out in less than a minute ! The 2 gay juggling brothers got me outside & told me there fucking life story ! Ton 35 in the jag on way home .


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> It was Nearly asta la vista me ! earlier , was out visiting some shithole attraction & I went into bogs , (ide scoffed 3 cookies in the morning to get threw it) & had a piss ,washed hands, thought the old box on wall was paper towl holder, put hand up to get towl ....buzzzzzzzzzzz, fuck me did I jump ! It was an old hand drier, me piss drippers were steaming !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeh them vapes make it super tasty dont they them first few rips coat your mouth in flavour I love joints too much tho lol

Well I've just fed them plain water again they looking stacked now so gonna let e dry out and chop two slags will be about 9 and half weeks just over


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

yeah they do mte and smooth i was waiting for the burn in the chest and start coughing but its nice n smooth lol

what flavours u chopping down ghetts? somat tasty/fruity knowing you ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh them vapes make it super tasty dont they them first few rips coat your mouth in flavour I love joints too much tho lol
> 
> Well I've just fed them plain water again they looking stacked now so gonna let e dry out and chop two slags will be about 9 and half weeks just over


Thats it man i hav the cano but still have to hav a j


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2015)

Them pink paul frank pills are fxkn nice .... just lettin yas know


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

j's are the original tho to me thats how i first ever smoked weed so i like it the best i always will i think tbh 
i know people who smoked bongs first and they prefer to smoke bongs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just a load of cheese coming down mate and a bit of livers....next lots gonna be a mixed bag


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just a load of cheese coming down mate and a bit of livers....next lots gonna be a mixed bag


i love mi cheesy strains me tho 
keeps coming up that livers what sorta flavor is it fruity? clone only?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeh i tjinknits smells cheesey and musky very strong smelling can't fuvkin wait to chop em mate been and took a load of fans off let he light hit them buds for a few days


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

just watching that australias tough nuts some propa nut jobs over there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 19, 2015)

Love this wilkos rooting powder got roots growing above the jiffy lol...not even £2 a tub


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh i tjinknits smells cheesey and musky very strong smelling can't fuvkin wait to chop em mate been and took a load of fans off let he light hit them buds for a few days


sounds nice man the stinkyer the better if u ask me lol always helps to open it them up last week i think lets the bottom mature a lil better


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Love this wilkos rooting powder got roots growing above the jiffy lol...not even £2 a tub View attachment 3462627


haha i use the same in a white tub like no frills or somat lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone got LOST ?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2015)

hows it going people? Just put some autos in the riot cubes to get done while i sex and veg the cuts from the ugorg and sunshine day dream. Got another bodhi love dawg a friend run for me while i took my tents down gonna flip that when the first seeds pop up. Feels like its been so long since i grown man can't wait too just get things running again.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 20, 2015)

whats dpq? Gotta say one thing though it feels so messy having a tent up in the bedroom well 3 of them lol. Had to buy the cheap ec and ph sticks too which i hate lol gonna be updating them for the next grow. Mate grew the bodhi for me but left it in a small pot for too long think thats why its branches look thin considering the height its grown? Potted it up anyway, Autos gonna be a shit smoke but least they'll be done quick while the rest are vegging.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> whats dpq? Gotta say one thing though it feels so messy having a tent up in the bedroom well 3 of them lol. Had to buy the cheap ec and ph sticks too which i hate lol gonna be updating them for the next grow. Mate grew the bodhi for me but left it in a small pot for too long think thats why its branches look thin considering the height its grown? Potted it up anyway, Autos gonna be a shit smoke but least they'll be done quick while the rest are vegging.


*Deep Purple Querkle*
*Type:* Hybrid
*Sex: * Regular F2
*Genetics:* Deep Purple x Querkle
*Flowering Time:* 8-9 weeks
*Outdoor Harvest:* Sept/Oct
*Height:* Medium
*THC Level:* High
*Characteristics: * Lime green plants, darkens heavily in flower, produces sugar dipped trichome encrusted buds.
Great for hash, and great for creating super frosty new strains. Excellent for those looking to
develop something new for themselves.

The breeder of the DPQ loved both of Subcool's strains – Deep Purple and The Querkle – so much he decided to morph them together the DPQ was born. Further crossing has brought us to the DPQ F2's. Credit must go to Subcool for selecting the initial lovely strains to bring onto the market.

The DPQ produces extremely tight and resinous flowers. The calyxes are extremely large and 2 phenos have been seen so far, one with a more grape cluster calyx effect, the other with fantastic pine tree peaked buds with the sugar leaves concentrated on the lower section of the flower. The amount of trichomes that are produced in this cross are amazing, the buds just glisten!

The vegging DPQ's produce light green plants with long, cascading, jaggy fan leaves and tight nodes. It is definitely a stout plant and would be excellent for a Sea of Green. Into flowering the plant takes on a darker, more sinister look and the flowers start to pile on artichoke shaped calyxes. The trichome production is incredible and makes this a real shining diamond.

Smells are like Fruit Candy combined with a sugary sourness more like a Sour Candy Sweet. The buds are awash with a spectrum of different shades of green from light through to dark lime, with the trichomes forming a glistening sea of amber gold colours across the calyxes. The cured hair is a more light orangey colour that is generally overshadowed by the vast amount of trichomes. The nugs on the DPQ form small but solid clusters.

The bag combines the fruity and sour smell at a stand-off distance, and when broken and ground the delightful sweet fruity candy smell takes over. The candy sweetness really comes through on a drag of an unlit joint. With fire to the joint a more sour full flavour comes through. Not the smoothest smokes – "a bit of a breath taker" – but certainly not full on removal of breath. Some people like this effect, with the desire to feel that dunt on the back of the throat. Straight away it's an uplifting high. It will feel like some giant is trying to pull your head skywards whilst your body is firmly rooted to the ground. This is a FULL HEAD BUZZ for sure.

The initial dunt from the smoke wears off a little and as your lungs and throat get use to it the taste of the joint starts to really come out. The combination of the fruit and sour develops into a joint that delivers a delicious flavour that the more advanced smoker will love. Due to the raciness of the high it can quite easily make you loose track of time. What seems like 5 minutes from 4:20 is actually an hour, so if you are doing anything, make sure you do it at 12 times the speed.

This plant will produce excellent hash due to the intense trichome production. Yields can be small but due to the F2 level of breeding an excellent strain for people looking to spice up their favourite plant with extra trichomes and or resin production. Flowers are extremely tight and compact and are like concentrated diamonds. A definite for the connoisseur!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 20, 2015)

Afternoon lads, Well it looks like my GTH and zlhXpsy are both males. I'm gonna give em another cpl days just to be sure but I'm already 95% positive. 
At least I'll still have a load of zlh and some psychosis.


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon lads, Well it looks like my GTH and zlhXpsy are both males. I'm gonna give em another cpl days just to be sure but I'm already 95% positive.
> At least I'll still have a load of zlh and some psychosis.


fucker when that happens man just pulled a ghs cheese out ma pals tent yesterday night and it was a fem seed!! joke that company his shits pretty dialed too all the rest right just that one put it too a bad seed but like u say hulk least u got other tasty strains lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon lads, Well it looks like my GTH and zlhXpsy are both males. I'm gonna give em another cpl days just to be sure but I'm already 95% positive.
> At least I'll still have a load of zlh and some psychosis.


Bit of a shitter tbh, im the other way round, got 5/5 female from regular DPQ seeds but have no other cuts/strains lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> fucker when that happens man just pulled a ghs cheese out ma pals tent yesterday night and it was a fem seed!! joke that company his shits pretty dialed too all the rest right just that one put it too a bad seed but like u say hulk least u got other tasty strains lol


Yeah I ain't too fussed mate I always stick to my clones and just pop 2 or 3 seeds every run to see if I get anything tasty. 
Fuck it my livers has started growing nicely. I'm waiting on a new prop and some jiffys coming this week then I'll be taking a load of cuts off that to get rooted and vegging for the nxt run. 

I've had a female seed turn out male before and it was from ghs. It was from they're Big Bang strain. I'll never use em again every pack I've had from ghs has been shite. 

Rare dankness, cream of the crop, breeders boutique & eskobar are a few of the better seed suppliers I use.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Roll call


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

sure some of my posts getting deleted from yesterday fucked up this place i thought i was going loco b4


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can never be 2 parra

I'm thinking the prospect was a supergrass


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

ran a querkle for a season, unique urkle flavor, but jtr is where it's at. hope I can get that back or id germ more them beans. experimenting w orange jilly, yields like beast


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

If merlot hasn't showed up in 24 hrs

Macca is the new prospect abe


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> sure some of my posts getting deleted from yesterday fucked up this place i thought i was going loco b4


no mentioning: trading/ sharing/ selling on here. them's the rules lol

if you put on an ameircan accent and post in any other thread you will get away with it but this place attracts a lot of attention from the mods/ gestapo.

surprised you haven't had a telling off because it is also forbidden in pm so keep everything in email or better yet text me you have my number lol.

i wonder if this post will be deleted?


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

ha i should of known better tbh and no doubt it will be so much for free speach


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ghb you vouched 4 macca

Next time leave the thinking 2 the club


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)

Them`s the rules when them find them appropriate, far too much bias involved.....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/parting-ways-with-my-apache-at600.877283/


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

medi copper no one vouched for no one ya clown get ur head in you nobjockey half of the thread cant see ya shit nyway u wrongun mi self included i a min fucking weapon


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

wayyyy n the cunts gone


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2015)

we have a good idea why it is they take a particular liking to us and as sad as it is we have to put up with it. 

still here though!.

think i'll start out with a gringo one............. not smoking during the day is great, i was getting in to a really bad habit there but been leaving it til i get in from work for the last cpl weeks and i would highly recommend it.


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> we have a good idea why it is they take a particular liking to us and as sad as it is we have to put up with it.
> 
> still here though!.
> 
> think i'll start out with a gringo one............. not smoking during the day is great, i was getting in to a really bad habit there but been leaving it til i get in from work for the last cpl weeks and i would highly recommend it.


yeah its defo better not to wake n smoke it fucks me for the rest of day cant get nufin done when im like that i dont mind a nice heady weed tho like lemon haze that shit makes me wanna go for a jog lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chillax ghb

Its all about the subscibers


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

still dont stop me from smoking tho haha


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

tick tock


Jack Baeur


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)

ghb said:


> we have a good idea why it is they take a particular liking to us and as sad as it is we have to put up with it.
> 
> still here though!.
> 
> think i'll start out with a gringo one............. not smoking during the day is great, i was getting in to a really bad habit there but been leaving it til i get in from work for the last cpl weeks and i would highly recommend it.


Think ill have one with ya lol ,started meself quite late in the day so catching up atm, got Gringo first then a few joints of Lemon for later


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

@macca 

I'm a pacifist, stopped fighting when i left school

My cousin on the other hand goes automatic


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

I like a bowl first thing, helps stuff the eggs on toast into me .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

evenin lads. I've had a right fanny on of a day today. one of them where nowt goes right. feels like I'm spinning plates.

On gin and monster with a half dozen bags of cosis vaped.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wot u thinking about ghb WF


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> Wot u thinking about ghb WF


I'm thinking he's probly got a huge penis , are you the same Roy Cropper off coranation street ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of renaming him hollywood WF


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> wayyyy n the cunts gone


I'm keepin the twat in ignore until November. maybe it'll decide to not be a nosey glib troll hole Ay.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

WTF


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'm keepin the twat in ignore until November. maybe it'll decide to not be a nosey glib troll hole Ay.


 y november? haha


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

It provides an incentive for it to normalize, or surely it will be banned at some point.


I meant *September* medi, only post once per page, try not to be a douche, and I'll take you off ignore on sept 1.


----------



## Thc247 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thc has asked me to pop in here and let you all know he has been locked up but he is expecting to be out tuesday and said to tell you he will be sorting everybody out still who is expecting something just bare with him.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

lol my fukin nutz off


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Thc has asked me to pop in here and let you all know he has been locked up but he is expecting to be out tuesday and said to tell you he will be sorting everybody out still who is expecting something just bare with him.


whoever you are magical mystery poster with thc's phone, can you also bring [email protected] back. much appreciated


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

so why u still feeding trolls, they wont go away unless they are totally ignored


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

abe talks in riddles like medicunt?? coincidence?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Last pics I promise lol...last night of lights then I'm turning em off


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> abe talks in riddles like medicunt?? coincidence?


no man abe is ok hes an accepted member of the thread unlke ur goodself just yet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

got em both on ignore. Pair o gobshites.


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no man abe is ok hes an accepted member of the thread unlke ur goodself just yet lol


ok then if u say so lol just thought it was strange didnt mean offence abe lad lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not medi. jaysus, im a helluva bit more creative than medi.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> got em both on ignore. Pair o gobshites.


fuck you pussy @Don Gin and Ton


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Last pics I promise lol...last night of lights then I'm turning em off


3 more days man mebbe for best yield but so nice and swollen


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 3 more days man mebbe for best yield but so nice and swollen


3 more days, 4 more days....fuk that shit, my chopping day falls on a Friday and has done for years lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> ok then if u say so lol just thought it was strange didnt mean offence abe lad lol


lol man your ok but we got enough drama going on time come together as growers and ...ha ha ha cant finish it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeh I cud let em go till weekend exos are dun just the psy and liver that's still a few white hairs....fuck it I'll give em a few more days get the most out of em they're solid tho man can't wait to dry and weigh it lol


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

lmao but im trying to be united like ya say Z in this time of need an all lol dont wanna start attack mode when u say he ok hhaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'm not medi. jaysus, im a helluva bit more creative than medi.
> 
> fuck you pussy @Don Gin and Ton


lmao so creative. Don't sweat it lad I've that many on ignore my voice echos.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

so whats this thc bs, so his mate has been loggin on every day, ffs, think were stupid?


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

gets weirder every in here


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2015)

you end up talking to yourself half the time cause that's the only person who you can be sure is who lol.

they look done to me ghet, lovely looking crop, is that the 1k?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Fuck knows what's happened to THC man this place is cryptic nowerdays man 

Yeh G that's the 1k mate can't wait to lop em down


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao so creative. Don't sweat it lad I've that many on ignore my voice echos.


aint sweatin don mte rather amusing this place i like the bs banter lol 
probz wont be long before my voice echos too all trolls round here


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton don't start, you've been kind in the past. just don't be a cunt, chief. But now ya got me tagging whenever I decide to address you..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao so creative. Don't sweat it lad I've that many on ignore my voice echos.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> gets weirder every in here


this aint the half of it lmao


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

he probz has been locked and his pegs been loggin on passing messages? i dont know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

I was wondering what the tagging was about.

I reserve the right to be a dick to whomever I see fit abe. This ain't the place for getting ya Y's in a twist.

This place will chew your slippers and spit them out cold n soggy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

no one managed to speak to lax yet then?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

No man he done one....what's this about THC then he been posting?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was wondering what the tagging was about.
> 
> I reserve the right to be a dick to whomever I see fit abe. This ain't the place for getting ya Y's in a twist.
> 
> This place will chew your slippers and spit them out cold n soggy.


There's something we agree on. @Don Gin and Ton tit for tat if ya like, otherwise go fuck, or be nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

that a deffo bout lax ghetts?

aye lifes too short abe. Might even take you off ignore haha


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2015)

look on the last page ghetto lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope young Lax is ok. He was on a bad downward spiral with they blues. It's not like that slipper loving Irish dancing cunt not to be posting un readable posts every day !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Thc has asked me to pop in here and let you all know he has been locked up but he is expecting to be out tuesday and said to tell you he will be sorting everybody out still who is expecting something just bare with him.


What a lot of bollocks. Man up you fucking pussy and admit you fucked up rather than this shit !


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

life is too short for bullshit @Don Gin and Ton. friendly word of advice- carefully choose who you insult FIRST next time and you won't have me crawling up your arse again for years. keep me on ignore though ya cunt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lool i missed it in went back 4 pages looming for the fucker haha...ahhh u never know man truth always prevails we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that a deffo bout lax ghetts?
> 
> aye lifes too short abe. Might even take you off ignore haha


I don't know mate mailed him that I got a number for him but but don't wanna get his mam on the other end of the line or owt lol not hears fuck all off him man he's most probs set up a pill pressing factory load a potato flickers knocking up vals all day lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao but im trying to be united like ya say Z in this time of need an all lol dont wanna start attack mode when u say he ok hhaha


It smells like semen in here..did @ makka fart again? Maybe a burp?


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

haha no thats just ya breath bumshine were ya sitting i can feel that ignore button coming on again


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

last posts of lax were on July 2 for the record. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-8195


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2015)

crawling up my arse haha righto Abe.

aye ghett I dunno something's not right like. Posting thru a sock on Ag sounds well dodge unless he's done a Reggie Perrin or some shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> haha no thats just ya breath bumshine were ya sitting i can feel that ignore button coming on again


I've never used the ignore button ,Because I don't have a vagina.


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

no u just have a small dick hence the need to troll


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> What a lot of bollocks. Man up you fucking pussy and admit you fucked up rather than this shit !


its even written like him ha ha same stupid post style lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

we seen so many die in here cant help thinking the ole irish slipper bandit has oded on some proper relax, dunno why but he had burnout disease mustve had a hard life or just love drugs too much


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

btw anyone post here about jizz,cock,sherrif badges unless its baz can fuk rite off, no gays in here lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

I doubt he has by ya never know man so many folk do on those things I hope the silly cunts alright....he needed a good hit of DMT lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> btw anyone post here about jizz,cock,sherrif badges unless its baz can fuk rite off, no gays in here lol


Of course not. Only animal lovers and necros allowed in here.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

sounds like y'all treat gays only second to americans on the shit list. it's not gays posting that mess anyways, just antagonizers.


zeddd said:


> we seen so many die in here cant help thinking the ole irish slipper bandit has oded on some proper relax, dunno why but he had burnout disease mustve had a hard life or just love drugs too much


man I hope that's not correct. the bandit has twice the charm that Don and Medi both have combined. since it's been less than 3 wks, there's plenty of other scenarios possible. rehab (?) also he had made some sketchy posts in the middle of June that I found troubling, re foj (fear of jail). hope that wasn't a harbinger.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

speculation is all we have


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

i reckon lax is fine man hes probz sat back laughing at everyones posts valid up off his nut wi his slips on


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

makka said:


> i reckon lax is fine man hes probz sat back laughing at everyones posts valid up off his nut wi his slips on


that's why im writing this pissed up shit


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2015)

nah hes dead till we know otherwise


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> makka, why does someone spend his lfe on this thread and then suddenly disappear...
> 
> *...tbh its the slippers that got me worried lo*l


that was a goody lol


----------



## makka (Jul 20, 2015)

same wi thc i dont think he would let would some one down on purpose he wouldnt go to the bother of getting anyone to post if that was case lol its like conspiracy files on here lately having a j an crawling in mi pit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aye he seemed genuine shit does happen in this game like.....same here joint.and bed I rekon


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

I apologise Z, I listend to too much Derek & Clive as a wee chap ,I forget meself sometimes


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

Yay thc is back, here...have my address immediately ! Not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> sounds like y'all treat gays only second to americans on the shit list. it's not gays posting that mess anyways, just antagonizers.
> 
> man I hope that's not correct. the bandit has twice the charm that Don and Medi both have combined. since it's been less than 3 wks, there's plenty of other scenarios possible. rehab (?) also he had made some sketchy posts in the middle of June that I found troubling, re foj (fear of jail). hope that wasn't a harbinger.


haha I musta hit a nerve. Far as I know you're just another yank with your nose where it don't belong. Prey tell why the fuck I'd want to charm you?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I apologise Z, I listend to too much Derek & Clive as a wee chap ,I forget meself sometimes


first time I remember being incapacitated with laughter was listening to derek and clive.....worst job I ever had was pulling lobsters out of ...hilarious when ya 8 lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> first time I remember being incapacitated with laughter was listening to derek and clive.....worst job I ever had was pulling lobsters out of ...hilarious when ya 8 lol


Funny that, I was about 8 when I first heard them, ...probly due to cancer


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

smoke break Murica UK eat fish


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Prey tell why the fuck I'd want to charm you?


You're out of your element Donny. I wasn't asking for your respect just return gift.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Far as I know you're just another yank with your nose where it don't belong.


TBH I have to agree.note taken, lol. mortality waz mentioned an that sent me on about. too much, ok. I'm just a grower so relax.the thread is open, blame me for life sorrows if ya like.not ere to charm u either don,don 'tintend on bein condescending-bob either.. wat a prick I can be. movin along. cheers


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mornin lads ... got a bit of hash from spain this mornin just want to get the fck hme from work in hav a nice j..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

lol chill Abe. No hat no foul I'm a reet cheeky gobshite most of the time. Dunno why more don't call me on it.

anyways zedd only one lad died and he didn't from too much gear.

Right enough maudlin shite. I've the bull by the balls today. Worms turning


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Pair o gobshites.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 21, 2015)

Take it with a pinch abe, Don once called me a Tory ! Took me years to get over that !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Take it with a pinch abe, Don once called me a Tory ! Took me years to get over that !


you're still on ignore too haha


----------



## truckinupnorth (Jul 21, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Yay thc is back, here...have my address immediately ! Not


Yay lmk!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

^ ha 1st message in 2.5 years!
Ok decided I'm gonna take all eleven of ya offs ignore again, so stop yer cryin.


----------



## truckinupnorth (Jul 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> ^ ha 1st message in 2.5 years!
> Ok I decided I'm gonna take all eleven of ya offs ignore again, so stop yer cryin.


And... what's your point. Just because I didnt write much... or at all, I just used Rollitup when I was researching


----------



## truckinupnorth (Jul 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Loving Ireland sold a few "50 " bags @ 1.5 n they called for more loool


That's really scummy, 50 pounds for 1.5. Way to be proud of ripping people off


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

truckinupnorth said:


> And... what's your point. Just because I didnt write much... or at all, I just used Rollitup when I was researching


It's novel, that's all. bit of an oddity but it's all good. I'm impressed with all the non posting, you've been busy not postin. Why today to start?

Let's try again, hello-welcome....truckinupnorth.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

truckinupnorth said:


> That's really scummy, 50 pounds for 1.5. Way to be proud of ripping people off


you'll fit right in calling ppl a turkey. nice 2nd post.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you're still on ignore too haha


Awwww come on Don, lol


----------



## truckinupnorth (Jul 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It's novel, that's all. bit of an oddity but it's all good. I'm impressed with all the non posting, you've been busy not postin. Why today to start?
> 
> Let's try again, hello-welcome....truckinupnorth.


Well helloooo... I don't know why I started today, I'm a bit odd I guess...


----------



## truckinupnorth (Jul 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you'll fit right in calling ppl a turkey. nice 2nd post.


 If I don't fit in bc I don't believe in ripping people off, then that is ok, because seriously 50 pounds for 1.5 is robbery


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

truckinupnorth said:


> Well helloooo... I don't know why I started today, I'm a bit odd I guess...


i have a hobby, enjoying growing cannabis. seems to be the common denominator here. kushes, lemon ripper and seeking out as many cbd strains as I can find. how about you?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol chill Abe. No hat no foul I'm a reet cheeky gobshite most of the time. Dunno why more don't call me on it.
> 
> anyways zedd only one lad died and he didn't from too much gear.
> 
> Right enough maudlin shite. I've the bull by the balls today. Worms turning


ummmm what about ikode dieing in police custody, and the loon who had a binge on his product cant remember him, and sure theres more dead than that man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3463581


sorry man but that quote is bs, love is not a being so cannot be happy, the ego is nothng to do with greed, more about protecting the corporeal body imo, don't get confused with inflation when talking ego imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2015)

anyway I see that riu has a topless woman showing her left nipple in an add......anyone got any nice pics of left tits?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads ... got a bit of hash from spain this mornin just want to get the fck hme from work in hav a nice j..


Nothing to do with me!! 

However, I need to go back to London and have considered ....... Otherwise it'll be god knows what or some shit Thai stick with cotton stuck in it. I need to detox anyway.

Hope the weathers cooler over there, I'm getting knocked out with the heat.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sorry man but that quote is bs, love is not a being so cannot be happy, the ego is nothng to do with greed, more about protecting the corporeal body imo, don't get confused with inflation when talking ego imo


presume my broad definition of love is different. does love need to be a being, for authenticity. Isn't it a state of mind, an emotion or paradigm? 

by 'take away', as in ego, from the quote, not sure if greed was implied. guess im thinking as basic as freedom vs. restriction. creative vs destructive. yes, certain aspects of ego are crucial to our advancement and survival. I'll contemplate it again, I've just pulled an all-nighter. seems like a bunch of characteristics that can be grouped into either of those two categories as a subconscious motivation. maybe too hippy, but i welcome phych dialogue at any point. Laterz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyway I see that riu has a topless woman showing her left nipple in an add......anyone got any nice pics of left tits?


That's a fucking pisstake tbh. The amount of trouble some of us have got into over nipple posting and then 'they' are receiving revenue by showing off nipples. Hypocrisy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ummmm what about ikode dieing in police custody, and the loon who had a binge on his product cant remember him, and sure theres more dead than that man


fair play aye I'd forgotten about the young lad kode. that was fuckin disgraceful in custody. memory aint my strong point tbf.


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2015)

fuck love show that to the wrong people and they will squish u like a bug! i dont like people having that power lol


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play aye I'd forgotten about the young lad kode. that was fuckin disgraceful in custody. memory aint my strong point tbf.


thats sounds rough in police custody man what a fucking shame!


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2015)

i prefer mutual respect over love lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 21, 2015)

I like tits but don't care for pseudo spiritualism, give these wise ones some DMT and see if they spout the same guff imo, dalai lama is a cunt btw


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It smells like semen in here..did @ makka fart again? Maybe a burp?





truckinupnorth said:


> If I don't fit in bc I don't believe in ripping people off, then that is ok, because seriously 50 pounds for 1.5 is robbery


dont worry it wasnt real money, lax charges in potatoes and blues lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ummmm what about ikode dieing in police custody, and the loon who had a binge on his product cant remember him, and sure theres more dead than that man


Supersillybilly from Glasgow/edinburgh way


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's a fucking pisstake tbh. The amount of trouble some of us have got into over nipple posting and then 'they' are receiving revenue by showing off nipples. Hypocrisy.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play aye I'd forgotten about the young lad kode. that was fuckin disgraceful in custody. memory aint my strong point tbf.


specially at a BRAND new custody centre, think he was only like the 5-6th person to EVER be detained there or summat


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting news.......

*EXCLUSIVE: Small-scale cannabis users and growers to escape prosecution in County Durham and Darlington*


Exclusive by Joanna Morris / 04:32 Tuesday 21 July 2015 / News

Share


 13 comments
04:32 Tuesday 21 July 2015
A NORTH-EAST police force has called a halt to the proactive detection of small-scale cannabis production in a move seen as a further step towards de-criminalisation.
In a meeting with pro-cannabis activists, Durham's Police and Crime Commissioner Ron Hogg recently outlined the way in which Durham Constabulary now deals with users and growers of the class-B drug.

*Why do people like drugs? That's the real question says addict*

In a subsequent conversation with The Northern Echo, he confirmed the constabulary has ended the proactive detection of small-scale cannabis production and said police will only go after users if a complaint is made or their actions are “blatant”.

While the force will continue to tackle large-scale cannabis farms and other serious issues relating to the drug, it will offer anybody caught in possession the opportunity to avoid criminal prosecution altogether.

Instead, those arrested will be offered the opportunity to engage with the force’s Checkpoint programme, an initiative aimed at eradicating ‘low level offending’ by encouraging offenders to tackle the root causes of their behaviour.

*Promoted stories*












 Recommended by 
Cannabis users who have committed less than three crimes are eligible for the intensive programme but would be prosecuted if they failed to comply.



*Your Vote*
Do you agree with Ron Hogg's stance on cannabis?

Yes 
No 
Don't know

Mr Hogg, a former policeman, said the measures were part of a move to de-criminalise users, not the drug itself – though he believes there is an argument for legalisation as it relates to medicinal use of cannabis.

Calling for further drugs reform, he said: “Cannabis use is still illegal and smoking it is still a crime, but if you are caught, you will get this opportunity to stop reoffending.

“By and large we are saying it is not the top of our list to go out and try to pick up people smoking joints on street corners but if it’s blatant or we get complaints, officers will act.”

He added: “It’s about keeping people out of the criminal justice system and reducing costs, it’s about being more productive with the way we approach things. It’s also about seeking to prevent future use by keeping people out of prison.

“My position is clear – I support decriminalisation of users and support debate around the use of cannabis for medicinal purposes.

“What we’re trying to do now is push forward for national debate on drugs policy – it’s quite clear that what has been done for 40 years is not working and we need a different approach.”

John Holiday of the Teesside Cannabis Club said the move would allow police to focus their efforts on organised and commercial cannabis production.

He said: “None of us like to think of the trafficked Vietnamese kids who are slaved out to tend houses full of weed and we need to come together as a community to crack down on criminal enterprises of this nature."

Share article


However, Simon Stephens of North-East drugs charity Addiction said the move towards decriminalisation was irrelevant from a health perspective.

He said: “Cannabis is still implicated in psychosis and mental health problems so from our perspective, legal or illegal makes no difference – it can be detrimental to health just like alcohol."


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Also,dopey twat of the day......

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3168665/That-dopey-thing-Drug-dealer-caught-police-discover-stoned-looking-SELFIE-took-cannabis-factory.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

seen that in the paper today. what a divvy eh. gazetting yaself like that haha look all over his chevy chase was priceless, bet he squints like that when they get him to the nick.


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Also,dopey twat of the day......
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3168665/That-dopey-thing-Drug-dealer-caught-police-discover-stoned-looking-SELFIE-took-cannabis-factory.html


No way he asked for it ha


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Any of you use riot cubes? Fucking put em in and then clocked i didn't have the white plastic tray so nothing to hold them up. So i just sat em on the coco but what you reckon be ok to burry them bit in the coco? i mean some start seeds off direct into coco so i can't see what the problem would be. what you reckon?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 21, 2015)

Aye poor kode had only just turned 20 bless him, fucking filth! 

Is that the seeds I can see on top or have they sprouted? Lool some of the stuff under on these growing sites makes ya piss sometimes haha..I'd poke the seeds down 5mm or so and bury those root plug things right in too u don't want em to dry out mate


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2015)

cheers mate ill bang em into the coco then once these cunts fuck off out my house. Normally have the riots in a plastic tray and just spray em twice a day. Thought it'll be fine seeing as some people just put seeds straight into coco and germ em like that anyway. 

3 grows and on my life i am done with it all man lol i actually hate growing now days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol all u need to do is poke those beams down a little more and bury the plugs so they're just level with the coco or just under wet em and they'll be fine bro


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 21, 2015)

they'll be cool with how they are in the riots apart from 1 the rest if like the root turning them if that makes sense. 1 looks as if it'll keep its shell but had that happen once or twice just peels off no problem. Just wasn't sure if it'll be ok too burry the plugs. Fucking want these things up been so long since got a grow down.

Got another plant in flower but my mate who looked after my tents for me grew it and its ok i guess but he aint trained it at all and left it in a smallish pot too long so looks kinda thin. Potted up and flipped it anyway just need to see some bud to cheer my arse up lol.

How you been anyway>


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 21, 2015)

alright boys hows it going u think these would be ok for cuttings and a little veg time http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SunSpect-340W-LED-Grow-Light-5W-For-Plant-Veg-Flower-Bloom-More-Power-Than-300W-/171859279345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item28039c7df1 just heat would be a big problem in my shed with 2 hps on


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 21, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nothing to do with me!!
> 
> However, I need to go back to London and have considered ....... Otherwise it'll be god knows what or some shit Thai stick with cotton stuck in it. I need to detox anyway.
> 
> Hope the weathers cooler over there, I'm getting knocked out with the heat.


Nah its of pp its a nice bit of 00.. its about 14° here in ireland ... hows u been ..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright boys hows it going u think these would be ok for cuttings and a little veg time http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SunSpect-340W-LED-Grow-Light-5W-For-Plant-Veg-Flower-Bloom-More-Power-Than-300W-/171859279345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item28039c7df1 just heat would be a big problem in my shed with 2 hps on


how big is your veg area as you could probably get away with a smaller wattage unit, whhen i had the cheap LED`s at my mats place we were vegging 1m square with 2 90W panels an it was more than enough

but regardless its fine for a veg light n decent price too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> how big is your veg area as you could probably get away with a smaller wattage unit, whhen i had the cheap LED`s at my mats place we were vegging 1m square with 2 90W panels an it was more than enough
> 
> but regardless its fine for a veg light n decent price too


i was thinking of a 800x800 or 600x 600


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yah it's a shame what happened to young ikode. Poor lad, 
The cops in he station should have got fucked for that but it all got brushed under the table. That's the Scottish justice system for you. 
If I remember right he got shopped in by his mum or her neighbour for growing not long before he died as well I'm sure she feels like shit now.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

Then there is the members that have just disappeared with no explanation over the years, Spooningbadgers, delvite, welshwizard, and a few others I can't remember right now. And then Imc, ice, Chedz and some more that have left for safety, personal or paranoia reasons,
There is always some strange it going down in here !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2015)

This place is probably full of cops, Watch yourselves.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i was thinking of a 800x800 or 600x 600


yeah you will be fine with that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah you will be fine with that


cool thanks man


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah its of pp its a nice bit of 00.. its about 14° here in ireland ... hows u been ..


I'm sweltering thanks! How r u? It's been 35C today and only goes to 27/28C at night!!

I'm going to the beach flat, I can't take it this year!  

Enjoy ur hashish!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright boys hows it going u think these would be ok for cuttings and a little veg time http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SunSpect-340W-LED-Grow-Light-5W-For-Plant-Veg-Flower-Bloom-More-Power-Than-300W-/171859279345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item28039c7df1 just heat would be a big problem in my shed with 2 hps on


Get yourself a big 300w cfl or even 2 of em that would be perfect to veg with in a small 800 tent, 
On my last grow I used a small 80cm tent and managed to veg and flower 4 decent sized plants with a 600w hps in a cooltube.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck love show that to the wrong people and they will squish u like a bug! i dont like people having that power lol


aint that the truth. but when u have nothing to lose, it don't matter. ive lost everything in my life multiple times. it's nice to let your guard down, to see who sticks the knife in. valuable information is garnered. I've always used the technique to sort ppl. saves years of acting appropriate.

most are too dam repressed, therefore nar void of emotion, except anger or fear. it's all become an ego front. shit world we most live in. excessivesubstances, even weed, impede development, i reckon, band-aids along with limiting cultural 'mores'. fuk what is kool. i set my own trends. dmt may help. but it's no answer man, just a window. philosophy is ok till it gives ya bitch tits, I see ha. and the greatest thinkers are whores eh. who is the real moob, the ones who claim to ave it figured out, but don't know shit, i suppose. im none the wiser and know it / big day today lads. gotta face life's worst for real but I'll be smiling in her presence.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cpl snaps of inside the flower area tonight. It's 3 weeks and 1 day into flower so far. Only 6 and a half more weeks to go lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> This place is probably full of cops, Watch yourselves.


gaming at it's best. I've been growing thru over a decade of prohibition and now 5 yrs of 'legal' medical. It's all a head trip. We all have that in common


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> This place is probably full of cops, Watch yourselves.


Fuck the cops bumshine what's the worst they can do or see in here, 
And since when did we decide u were allowed back in here


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Get yourself a big 300w cfl or even 2 of em that would be perfect to veg with in a small 800 tent,
> On my last grow I used a small 80cm tent and managed to veg and flower 4 decent sized plants with a 600w hps in a cooltube.


the thing is my room is in my shed and ive got my flower tent in there as well and its a 600 hps havent got a cool tube and all so can really keep drilling loads of holes all in the shed lol its like a green house in there at the min thats why i thought leds cos of the heat factor


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just wait 4 the thread head grower young pompey


He'll be logging on from his cell anytime


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

You've got 2 hold your hands up

The lads keen


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

And where the fuck is Rambo? I've not seen him post or his usual lurking and liking lol, it's been 2 or 3 days now,
Last I heard he was on the tea and off the fags, I hope he ain't moved onto the harder stuff and had a caffeine od on coffee lol, 
Think we all better call and email him and see if he's ok


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2015)

^ok that shit is funny


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Team news

Mr Sunshine is the new prospect


----------



## where da weed (Jul 21, 2015)

whats good people.... uk guy here been a member here awhile never really posted much before

just got back into growing again lol

On the left is Kandy Kush and on the right is OG Kush both from Reserva Privada.

Topped once each and supercropped, bout 2 weeks away from the flip


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3169435/Police-s-latest-potty-idea-no-longer-prosecute-smoke-grow-cannabis-small-scale-reduce-costs.html


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol merlot

You could av been a contender

That is all


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3169435/Police-s-latest-potty-idea-no-longer-prosecute-smoke-grow-cannabis-small-scale-reduce-costs.html


eyup stranger danger lol

how you been mate?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Cpl snaps of inside the flower area tonight. It's 3 weeks and 1 day into flower so far. Only 6 and a half more weeks to go lol.
> View attachment 3463699 View attachment 3463700


Praying leafs looks nice n healthy mate nice 1


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 21, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3169435/Police-s-latest-potty-idea-no-longer-prosecute-smoke-grow-cannabis-small-scale-reduce-costs.html


Yeah yeah we all seen that a cpl pages back ya old cunt lol
So u show ur face in here to post that and nothing else cmon man how's it going?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Praying leafs looks nice n healthy mate nice 1


I've only just picked up those bags u sent m8 lmao, how many fuckin 1st class stamps do u think it takes to get here lol, 6??

Hopefully get that done this week


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck the cops bumshine what's the worst they can do or see in here,
> And since when did we decide u were allowed back in here





R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3463709


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've only just picked up those bags u sent m8 lmao, how many fuckin 1st class stamps do u think it takes to get here lol, 6??
> 
> Hopefully get that done this week


Lool special stamps too....I know mate just wanted to be safe didn't realise your part of the great Britannia, thick cunt sometimes arnt I haha...aye nay worries man whenever your ready geez


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Aye special ones and all, one of Norman wisdom lol, I'll keep it for ye if ye want...

And as sad as it is we are part of Britannia lol, the forgotten part


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol yeh I had a mate go up there last year an he was saying there were loads if union jacks knocking about I was wondering what the fuck he was going on about lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hollywood, get your vids on this thread


----------



## Merlot (Jul 21, 2015)

Think ya mate lax is in the nut house. That cunt hit them prescription pills like jimmy saville hit them wee kiddies...


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2015)

OMG


----------



## Merlot (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 21, 2015)

Merlot said:


>


aint seen that in years lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 3eyes (Jul 21, 2015)

Any of you cunts run Pukkas blues x grapekush? Got 1 running now and she's a little stinker, smelling sweet as fuck fairplay i'll post a pick when i remember to take my phone with me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2015)

got a load of those crosses in the stash like but not run them yet.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2015)

Merlot said:


>


been a while since i heard this brings bk so many memory s


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2015)

this is the one merlot


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2015)

at 15min starts getting good


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 22, 2015)

Afternoon lads, just in from work and cracked open a nice cold beer and rolled a fat J, nice chilled out night on the cards for me.

On a positive note after leaving them a few more days it turns out both my GTH and zlhXpsy are female after all, happy fucking days, Just wish I had potted the GTH up in a bigger pot cos it's only in a very small starter pot


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone heard from Rambo since Sunday? He ain't been on which is unlike him. 
I've fired him off an email but if no one else has heard from him someone with his number should give him a call, he's got a new number since the one I have for him.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Its nearly that time collective 

One love


----------



## ghb (Jul 22, 2015)

i'm sure i read that he was expecting a package from the DN. i suppose that has something to do with it lol. i'm sure he'll surface again in a couple of days with some crazy anecdote about how he has got himself another "difficult to explain" situation involving family/ friends during a pill, benzo and vod binge.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon lads, just in from work and cracked open a nice cold beer and rolled a fat J, nice chilled out night on the cards for me.
> 
> On a positive note after leaving them a few more days it turns out both my GTH and zlhXpsy are female after all, happy fucking days, Just wish I had potted the GTH up in a bigger pot cos it's only in a very small starter pot


U had any males out the zlh and psy beans yet m8? Just as well u never pulled them the other day lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

ghb said:


> i'm sure i read that he was expecting a package from the DN. i suppose that has something to do with it lol. i'm sure he'll surface again in a couple of days with some crazy anecdote about how he has got himself another "difficult to explain" situation involving family/ friends during a pill, benzo and vod binge.


Hollywood lets av a vid

Its all about the subscribers


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U had any males out the zlh and psy beans yet m8? Just as well u never pulled them the other day lol


No mate so far all have been female with the zlh psy seeds
The GTH is looking a little hermie to me as I can see some balls but just as I was about to pull it earlier I seen a few white hairs poking out. I'm gonna keep an eye and pick any pollen sacs off and see how bad it gets. If it's really bad I'll pull it but if it's not I'll keep it and see how it does.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wait till you get a load of my cousin 

He's a bit shy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

Haha....yeh just keep an eye on em if it gets outtakes hand fuck em off if its dealable stick with it cuz should there's some fire amongst em ....I can't wait to get this next lot cracking hopefully next Thurs/Friday they'll be getting flipped man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

I rekon it'd take summet serious yo take than man out elephant tranquilizer wouldn't touch him lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Where's the new prospect ?


----------



## makka (Jul 22, 2015)

fuck me it feels good when ya get ya mop chopped after 6 week! just not had time i was looking like a real farmer beard and all lol 

not a bit risky that hulk incase it pollinates the others? 
like ya said tho just keep an eye out id be to para me ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 22, 2015)

makka said:


> fuck me it feels good when ya get ya mop chopped after 6 week! just not had time i was looking like a real farmer beard and all lol
> 
> not a bit risky that hulk incase it pollinates the others?
> like ya said tho just keep an eye out id be to para me ha


No mate I've done it before when I grew a holy grail kush that turned hermie and I just took all nanners off whenever I seen em and it was all good none of my other plants got pollinated and the kush only had about 10 or so seeds in the whole plant. 
And like I said if it gets really bad and it's too much hassle to keeps on top of it I'll just ditch it. I've another 8 or more GTH seeds to work with so I'll find a nice female I'm sure.


----------



## makka (Jul 22, 2015)

about 10 people have said to me today their legalising growing indoors and its a load of bs last 3 people i just said ok then crack on lol its a rumour cause of what that copper said other day now everyones added their bits on lmao people these days


----------



## makka (Jul 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No mate I've done it before when I grew a holy grail kush that turned hermie and I just took all nanners off whenever I seen em and it was all good none of my other plants got pollinated and the kush only had about 10 or so seeds in the whole plant.
> And like I said if it gets really bad and it's too much hassle to keeps on top of it I'll just ditch it. I've another 8 or more GTH seeds to work with so I'll find a nice female I'm sure.


yeah im sure u will mte i have no experience with males and pollen and how it spreads i just thought that shit gets blown around o somat?
obvs u got it under control mte
i just pullem as soon as i know they male/hermie like i said im para twat i would be in there 12hrly with scope like sherlock looking for the nanners haha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I rekon it'd take summet serious yo take than man out elephant tranquilizer wouldn't touch him lol


it didn't lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 22, 2015)

Haha the mans an animal


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2015)

at last finely joined up to Agora lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11755995/Police-are-turning-a-blind-eye-to-cannabis-across-the-country-experts-claim.html


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Any of you had a plant get put into 12/12 but dont seem to be flowering? Cant be any light leaks. Only day 2 but not even so much as a stretch. Wondering if itll take abit longer as it was moved to mine the day before so might of shocked it abit?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 23, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Any of you had a plant get put into 12/12 but dont seem to be flowering? Cant be any light leaks. Only day 2 but not even so much as a stretch. Wondering if itll take abit longer as it was moved to mine the day before so might of shocked it abit?


Fucking hell ninja it's only day 2 of 12/12. Give It some time u impatient fucker lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11755995/Police-are-turning-a-blind-eye-to-cannabis-across-the-country-experts-claim.html


Most positive thing I've read about growing in the UK however I remember them turning a blind eye to Brixton a few years ago. Nothing really changed there. 

I'm not sure if it'll ever change there and even if it did I wouldn't come back. In fact I wonder how many of you would go back if you grew out here? 

We need some EU growers out here. Demand will always outstrip supply. We get paid less but we sleep well. Come!!!!! Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 23, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Any of you had a plant get put into 12/12 but dont seem to be flowering? Cant be any light leaks. Only day 2 but not even so much as a stretch. Wondering if itll take abit longer as it was moved to mine the day before so might of shocked it abit?


if you have moved it straight from 18/6 to 12/12 it geneally takes 3-5 days to recognise the light change n start moving into flower etc, ive had some plants take up to a fortnight to swing into flowering when moved from 18/6

A lot of the lads down this way give everything a 6 week veg but lower the hours each week so by the time the veg period has finished plants are on 13hrs of light in veg tent before moving to 12/12 in flower tent so they flip into flower a lot quicker

veg schedule
so wk1 18/6
wk2 17/7
wk3 16/8
wk 4 15/9
wk5 14/10
wk 6 13/11
then into flower tent at 12/12 start of week 7


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

im givin exo 24 hrs darkness b4 flip, theyre stretchin by the time the light first comes on then theyre hungry as fuk imo so foliar feed thru stretch 5ml l to the roots and 2.5 to the foliage


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 23, 2015)

When the leaves uptake nutrients through the stomata, they DO NOT uptake nutes through the root. 

We can spray mums with water to make them a bit hungry before cutting because they root quicker. Foliar spraying cancels out roots taking up food temporarily.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im givin exo 24 hrs darkness b4 flip, theyre stretchin by the time the light first comes on then theyre hungry as fuk imo so foliar feed thru stretch 5ml l to the roots and 2.5 to the foliage


I don't normally do the 24hour darkness thing but can see them stretching. Probably should have done that tbh because the traveling to mine probably messed the cycle up abit. Anyway hopefully they'll snap into it never heard of a plant not flowering. If by monday i aint seeing no real stretch won't hurt to just give a days darkness before going back onto the 12/12 will it?

Got it off my mate and can't complain cause he run it for me but my god he can't grow lol the plant don't look fucked i deffo seen worse online but just prefer the plants trained and think he had it in a small pot for too long so it grew kinda tall and slim lol. Shame as it looks a nice strain from everything I've seen online maybe ill run it again 1 day and grow it properly. For now i just want some bud lol.

Whats everyone unto anyway? fucking weeks going quick man not that I'm complaining now I'm up and running again. All my seedlings are up and put a few autos in only as the regulars I'm running gonna need to get sexed and then ill take cuts by that time i could of done the autos and least got something to smoke.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 23, 2015)

this place gone dead i remember when shit was mad active and would be hard trying to keep up with the replies? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2015)

then you left and we were invaded my medicunt and his like. we needed you ninja fucksake. part timers haahhahaah


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> this place gone dead i remember when shit was mad active and would be hard trying to keep up with the replies? lol


well u fuked off and now we got women teaching us to grow


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

do u really think when u foliar feed the nutes are only uptaken by little holes on the undersde of leaves lol


----------



## makka (Jul 23, 2015)

i thought plants had no choice but to take up the nutes in a res through osmosis tho i could be wrong if a plant had the ability to totally reject nutes they why do they burn if u feed them to much? i could TOTALLY wrong but i thought plants "ate" through osmosis with the concentration slightly higher outside the roots compared to inside the roots creating a osmosis/ osmotic whatever "flow" into the plant.

i can see how foliar feed would reduce the osmosis process but not completely stop as its forever occuring.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

makka said:


> i thought plants had no choice but to take up the nutes in a res through osmosis tho i could be wrong if a plant had the ability to totally reject nutes they why do they burn if u feed them to much? i could TOTALLY wrong but i thought plants "ate" through osmosis with the concentration slightly higher outside the roots compared to inside the roots creating a osmosis/ osmotic whatever "flow" into the plant.
> 
> i can see how foliar feed would reduce the osmosis process but not completely stop as its forever occuring.


osmosis id deffo right but nutes can be actively transported too, ths requires energy from ATP


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2015)

i blame irish for buying weed from her and being so polite.

lahada, plz stick to posting those chicken leg selfies on the soft secrets website. i take it you sell your "top shelf" weed for less than 3000 per kg? what's the point?

spanish weed is god awful! all the stuff i tried anyway, i blame the shitty water and excessive temps. and that jamaican dream you grew. 

LOL!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 23, 2015)

ghb said:


> i blame irish for buying weed from her and being so polite.
> 
> lahada, plz stick to posting those chicken leg selfies on the soft secrets website. i take it you sell your "top shelf" weed for less than 3000 per kg? what's the point?
> 
> ...


Ahh ya blame the irish man ...

always the same wit use brits  ha lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

66 days I broke lol buds o hangin


----------



## makka (Jul 23, 2015)

looks lovely ghetts u going for a dry trim mte?


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2015)

he's lazier than me and thats sayin something!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

makka said:


> looks lovely ghetts u going for a dry trim mte?


me and ghets dry trim for flav


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 66 days I broke lol buds o hangin View attachment 3464849View attachment 3464851


you've fukin smashed t man were they n 11 l pots?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

And some British cheesey charas lol u won't see this on the dn lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you've fukin smashed t man were they n 11 l pots?


I hope so I've never had that much to hang before so fingers crossed ....no 5.5's mate square top round bottom


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I hope so I've never had that much to hang before so fingers crossed ....no 5.5's mate square top round bottom


its cos u vegged em longer nice yield bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cheers geez I think I went about 3 week veg..I saved a pic of when I first flipped em so I remember next time lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 23, 2015)

Afternoon lads. I just found a local polish dealer who has a load of psychosis in. He is calling it cheese but I'm 100% sure it's psycho. The look of the bud and the smell and taste is exactly the same. 
But I'm also fucking gutted cos on my way home my shock absorber snapped on my car so I'm gonna need to fork out to get it fixed tomorrow and also fucking take public transport to work,


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Still not got my girls in , there all veging nicely untill end of month & then into the alien, week or 2 veg & bang em on 12/12.be nearly 3 fekin months since I had a gro on


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Cheerio lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon lads. I just found a local polish dealer who has a load of psychosis in. He is calling it cheese but I'm 100% sure it's psycho. The look of the bud and the smell and taste is exactly the same.
> But I'm also fucking gutted cos on my way home my shock absorber snapped on my car so I'm gonna need to fork out to get it fixed tomorrow and also fucking take public transport to work,


Snap! My cars in at the minute for 2 new back shocks, also taking the lowering springs out and replacing them cos they seem to be wrecking the shocks, can't seem to get back springs anywhere ffs and the main dealer days it'll be ten days so drivin a heap I borrowed for now and fuckin hate it lol, better than nowt tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Still not got my girls in , there all veging nicely untill end of month & then into the alien, week or 2 veg & bang em on 12/12.be nearly 3 fekin months since I had a gro on


I've mine vegging away m8, topped them about 5 days ago and goin tie them down tonite I think, think ill top them again soon and give em a few days to recover and flip them to fuck


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2015)

At least they will be a good size when they go in MG,my bro is away for 2 week & didn't like starting that alien off ,& leaving it ,want some one there to keep eye on it until I'm happy with it running on its todd


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2015)

4 of the girls didn't make it MG,but I got a few exo off the man,so noggs & gays


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> At least they will be a good size when they go in MG,my bro is away for 2 week & didn't like starting that alien off ,& leaving it ,want some one there to keep eye on it until I'm happy with it running on its todd


Aye I'd be a bit worried mesel bout leavin a new setup on its todd lol. At least you've still made up the numbers eh.
I've 9 in my tent just this time and putting a bit more effort in cos I'm working at home.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2015)

Don Gins Plemon.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2015)

Flip em ta fuck lool its what its all about man...I can't wait to flip this next lot I've a feeling 2 of em are gonna out stretch the light tho :/


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Evening WF


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Evening Roy, hope u don't mind me calling u Roy .


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Where's the new prospect ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm a comedian


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

You're here all week, try the veel


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

My previous hero was tiger woods


----------



## Merlot (Jul 23, 2015)

medicropper07 said:


> My previous hero was tiger woods


Your new hero is Bill Cosby.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol MG is my hero, not in a gay way mind !!!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Old Nog Crosby is going down , throw the cunt to the clan i say


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol MG is my hero, not in a gay way mind !!!


Ur so kind lol....I'm my hero too m8


----------



## Merlot (Jul 23, 2015)

Gone are the days of a good hanging followed by a bbq


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Watch em abe


----------



## Merlot (Jul 23, 2015)

Abe wants to watch a dozen smoke fiends fuck your ass for a hit of rock...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

someones been watching too much hollywood


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol MG, u modest git u , 
 
Put a window in shed today, friggin strange sat watching a big tv , chillin were there was once greenery lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Lol MG, u modest git u ,
> View attachment 3465041
> Put a window in shed today, friggin strange sat watching a big tv , chillin were there was once greenery lol


That's some view behind your shed mate. Lovely little chill out spot you got now.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

anyway gavita update , day 4 of exo flip, 6 m /l plus silica and 2.5 foliar, theyre greening up nicely and I love it when they start pointing upwards and put on colour, the gavta is on full power but about 30 nches above the canopy and ac cooling the tops, fukin clone loves strong light and overstrength nutes 4 days into flower, most growers on here learn on the clone onlies, its all about flav, yield and potency, also have had some stunning beans from breeders boutique, some lovely purps, all the buyers love purple weed now they know what it is lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

It's pure chill now it's all clean at the gaff H , thought me number was up many a time here m8


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Old Nog Crosby is going down , throw the cunt to the clan i say


lol got thrown off a forum saying he was guilty as fuk, lol s obvious


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Spot on Zedd !, never liked the smug fiddling twat bag !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2015)

its the eyes mate, predator imo


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thread just got real

One love


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol , Roy does make me chuckle


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Smoke weed every day WF


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Where's the WL ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2015)

ghb said:


> i blame irish for buying weed from her and being so polite.
> 
> spanish weed is god awful! all the stuff i tried anyway, i blame the shitty water and excessive temps. and that jamaican dream you grew.


maybe lahada will give ya a pass and not out bud you.


DST said:


> Don Gins Plemon.
> View attachment 3464906


Your cola of Dons gem, plushberry phlegm looked aight. how lemony is it?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hollywood where are the vids ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> maybe lahada will give ya a pass and not out bud you.
> 
> Your cola of Dons gem, plushberry phlegm looked aight. how lemony is it?


nowt could be as much of a lemon as you abe.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> maybe lahada will give ya a pass and not out bud you.
> 
> Your cola of Dons gem, plushberry phlegm looked aight. how lemony is it?


if you're gonna quote me, do it properly!. the weed in spain is shite, just accept it


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

don 'tget the gimp out. it was only a guess about plushbrry cross. uge lemon fan m8.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> if you're gonna quote me, do it properly!. the weed in spain is shite, just accept it


tbh don't know about the herb in Spain. famous for their rolling paperssounds like gud place to grow or vacati.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2015)

its smelly cherry x Larry og x chem valley kush.

I've smoked the weed on Tenerife and that wasn't bad at all. It was one of DST's strains though. Hotdog.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> do u really think when u foliar feed the nutes are only uptaken by little holes on the undersde of leaves lol


Yes, I think it's confusing the plant. One minute they are taking up by the root and then next it's the stomata. 

It's written all over grow books. Have you not read this before? This is pretty basic science, not personal opinion.

Thought everyone knew this??


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> i blame irish for buying weed from her and being so polite.
> 
> lahada, plz stick to posting those chicken leg selfies on the soft secrets website. i take it you sell your "top shelf" weed for less than 3000 per kg? what's the point?
> 
> ...


Firstly, spanish weed is not bad at all. Many people grow critical even over there. How many clubs have you visited? 

Secondly we have over a hundred weed clubs so there is an industry here, not a load of hobbyists. We have a huge mix of international growers with a wealth of knowledge. 

Water in my area is EC 0.3 but only in some areas. We all use air con, not tents.

My Jamaican dream sold for €22/ g. I have photos of the board. What does your weed achieve? I get much more that 3k. 

So whether or not you like to believe that we grow well, fact remains that we can sleep well with 20 lights and not go inside. Even 20 lights x 3k sounds attractive actually. 

If you think you could do a better job of EX patting , learning another language and making new contacts in a foreign country, you are more than welcome to try!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Don Gins Plemon.
> View attachment 3464906


Here's a nice looking example of a spanish grow with the spanish extension lead in the background. How's the water mate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning fuckers. I'm at the garage getting the car sorted, still waiting to find out how much it's gonna skin me to pay for it tho.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> then you left and we were invaded my medicunt and his like. we needed you ninja fucksake. part timers haahhahaah


I hope you don't mean me? Because you have had plenty to message me about regarding your stay in Spain helping breeders boutique down there in Malaga whilst they start their set up. Sounded interesting.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Well the damage isn't too bad. Only costing me £110 to get it fixed, new rear shockers and a top mount for one of them. 
Thank fuck for that cause I thought it was gonna be a bit more, and I will have my car back for 12 o'clock so I can at least still go into work for the afternoon.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Well the damage isn't too bad. Only costing me £110 to get it fixed, new rear shockers and a top mount for one of them.
> Thank fuck for that cause I thought it was gonna be a bit more, and I will have my car back for 12 o'clock so I can at least still go into work for the afternoon.


Nice one! I just paid €625 last week on a clutch!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

the hwy ride needs spark plugs, or a starter. been drivin hoopty. mechanic nxt week, then body work from forklift accident.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's a nice looking example of a spanish grow with the spanish extension lead in the background. How's the water mate?


That's actually in Amsterdam lahada.
The water we are getting in Spain comes from an underground supply so not the mains. The landlord was very happy to tell us about that.

And Don, it was the Fireballs we smoked in Tenerife and I thought it was very good indeed. The boys in Tenerife are doing a good job imo, and as we heard in our discussions, do a lot of selecting of phenos. They are also doing a majority of their stuff indoors as well. I will agree with GHB in a way, a lot of strains seem to just be very generic and not tasting of much in Spain. It's stuff that I would compare to PP in Amsterdam. But then in the Dam, 90% of the weed is shite as well (but then I heard a lot of it comes from Spain these days, lmfao). It's like markets for most thing, 90% shite, 10% decent. It's just about finding the decent. Look at the alcohol industry, what % of that industry is full of gut wrenching, vinegar tasting crap!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2015)

And Abe, the Plemon is pretty much all Lemon smelling with an undertone of earthyness to it (which I am guessing comes from the kush side.) Not smoked it yet so can't say too much about that at the moment...well, can't say anything really.

Here's some pics of the Club don in Tenerife.....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

lol grow book, they didn't have them back in 1984 when I started, never read one


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning fuckers. I'm at the garage getting the car sorted, still waiting to find out how much it's gonna skin me to pay for it tho.


learn to fix it yaself ffs lol, save shit loads of money, i.e. when the gearbox went on my vectra shop wanted £800 for recon box n £600 for fitting, so went down the breakers n ripped a gearbox out of a similar vectra for £60 an then fitted it meself on me driveway with a mate, saving myself about £12-1300


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> learn to fix it yaself ffs lol, save shit loads of money, i.e. when the gearbox went on my vectra shop wanted £800 for recon box n £600 for fitting, so went down the breakers n ripped a gearbox out of a similar vectra for £60 an then fitted it meself on me driveway with a mate, saving myself about £12-1300


I don't have a clue about mechanics mate I was a chef for 10 years and now work in a warehouse lol, I can drive anything with wheels and an engine but fixing them is another story lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

5 million tourists per year.. can see why. good work-play atmosphere, aka paradise.

_Romans referred to Tenerife as Nivaria, derived from the Latin word nix meaning snow, in clear reference to the snow-covered peak of the Teide volcano. On the other hand, maps dating to the 14th and 15th century, from authors like Bontier and Le Verrier refer to the island as Isla del Infierno, literally meaning "Island of Hell", a reference to the volcanic activity and eruptions of Mount Teide._


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2015)

lahada you're definitely not in the mediknacker category.

aye so it was fireballs D. I was half right ish lol Was lovely smoke. Those lads deffo know what their doing their hash was lovely too. I'm a.sucker for a.hash joint with a beer in the sun.

I don't think you could say any countries weed is ropey there's the top end and shute in any country. There's still soap knocking about in uk ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't have a clue about mechanics mate I was a chef for 10 years and now work in a warehouse lol, I can drive anything with wheels and an engine but fixing them is another story lol


id be too feared I'd turn it into a half ton rolling deathtrap. One of them if you don't know what your doing leave it the fuck alone things haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aye the weed is only as good as what your standards are ain't it some folk are happy with shit smoke my mate sells auto grown shit all the time its tasteless wank but he still thinks its fire and sells enough if it too ffs....and he calls me a fussy cunt..no mate my standatds are just higher lool


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes, I think it's confusing the plant. One minute they are taking up by the root and then next it's the stomata.
> 
> It's written all over grow books. Have you not read this before? This is pretty basic science, not personal opinion.
> 
> Thought everyone knew this??


so u don't really know what your saying...confusing the plant....? fuk me lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so u don't really know what your saying...confusing the plant....? fuk me lol


I'm confused lol. I reckon ye's are all full of shite, one minute on the uk thread it's don't believe in all u read and now yous are telling me I've gotta read grow books and believe in them.... I reckon yanks to the yank thread, spanish to the Spanish thread, only ukers in here and the scots and Irish can jut gtf lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm confused lol. I reckon ye's are all full of shite, one minute on the uk thread it's don't believe in all u read and now yous are telling me I've gotta read grow books and believe in them.... I reckon yanks to the yank thread, spanish to the Spanish thread, only ukers in here and the scots and Irish can jut gtf lol


Me or irish in general???..


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 24, 2015)

bloody wish i was out in spain earning living doing something i love, not been spain mind you lol but been tenerife and liked it there for a nice cheap family holiday. Looking out the window its pissing down at the moment lol we've not had a summer have we? few hot days here and there but nothing constant and amazing. Gonna pot up my seedlings on sunday i think, like to give em a few days let the first leaves grow a little bit. Cant wait too see some fucking bud man feels like forever i swear. Gonna be doing the ugorg1 first then the sunshine day dream next run.


----------



## jaywarden (Jul 24, 2015)

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/104349

Most people may have seen this already, but on Wednesday this petition was at 9000! It only says 'considered for debate' but any action is action!


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 24, 2015)

100,000 and its CONSIDERED for debate lol don't ever expect it too happen. Until the cunts can figure a way of stopping people growing it at home and not paying them tax when they try and sell their shit too us they will continue to keep it illegal and earn from poca and the prison system ect. Anything that mps have been involved in which has actually benefited? Everything they touch they ruin and control with the sole aim being them making money. None of you can be drug dealers.....but its ok for us too....pfff fuck off.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Me or irish in general???..


Lol, was meaning irish in general m8 but was just tryina get someone biting ffs, having a boring day in work and was looking some entertainment lol. If I was serious I'd be telling mesel to gtf too, could hardly tell the Irish to leave this thread, we ain't here to take part m8 wer here to take over lol


----------



## jaywarden (Jul 24, 2015)

Upa irish!


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

jaywarden said:


> Upa irish!


And who the fuck are u? Must be medicunts cousin he was on about


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, was meaning irish in general m8 but was just tryina get someone biting ffs, having a boring day in work and was looking some entertainment lol. If I was serious I'd be telling mesel to gtf too, could hardly tell the Irish to leave this thread, we ain't here to take part m8 wer here to take over lol


Ha master mcgregor


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aye its a boring day down here too got fuck all to do just waiting for my weed to dry


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Firstly, spanish weed is not bad at all. Many people grow critical even over there. How many clubs have you visited?
> 
> Secondly we have over a hundred weed clubs so there is an industry here, not a load of hobbyists. We have a huge mix of international growers with a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> ...


if you like playing those games my weed has been sold multiple times for £510 an oz. that is sterling so lets do some simple math 510/38 is 18.21 so in that monopoly money you are using that is 25.72 per gram. but the price really doesn't mean anything because the people who are paying that for it don't know any better and deserve to get ripped off.

i have tried weed from only one club in barca it was called kush, all shit!. maybe i'm just a weed snob but if it isn't better than mine i consider it shit. have tried it from many dutch growers who live in and around altea and do professional grows using gavita lighting and air con etc, still don't rate rate it as highly as i do my own.

i know a lot of people who live there and grow for a living and the going rate on a kg is 2.5k in bulk, it used to be 3 but the market is saturated in shall i say again: SHITE!

and why the fuck would i want to go and live in a third world country? i can't believe you are actually pleased about that. nice weather but that's about it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Evening cuntos. Finally finished work. Ended up staying late to make up for taking the morning off to get the car fixed. I'm fucking knackered now, nice cold beer and a joint now, and the wife has a nice roast chicken dinner cooking. Life is good !

Oh and earlier when I took my car to garage I had to borrow my 8yr old sons bike to get home and back to garage when it was sorted, fuck me that was a challenge a 6ft 2 guy riding a 16" wheeled bike, I can tell u I got a few amused looks off passing drivers lol. I'm not sure whether they just thought I had stole a kids bike or were just staring and laughing at the state of me lmao.


----------



## labratlee (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello there fellow UK growers.. Benn on here a short while but only just notice this UK thread! Awsome lol. Iv just finished my first ever grow, got my next lot just starting now. My first grow was under cfl's. I was planning to hopefully switch to HID lighting for this grow.. At least a hps for flowering. I have a dual spectrum 300w cfl I was gonna start this grow with untill I could afford an adjustable balast etc. I have a 600w hps bulb, ballast and hood I got from a mate.. Its way to hot for my 80cx80cmx169cm tent, especially as its summer. I was thinking of getting an adjustable ballast and just running it at 250 maybe 400 if it don't get to hot. Anyways.. Iv just plugged my 300 watt CFL in and its broken, only half of its working, the 2700k side! This gives me the excuse to upgrade but bit short on cash right now. I was just wondering if there was anywhere in England that dealt in second hand grow equipment? I know that the 600w and 6" inline fan that my mate gave me came from a real big grow that all the equipment was gonna be burnt! I can understand that when the job was done they wanted rid of all the equipment.. Or evidence lol. This makes me think there must be loads of stuff out there being destroyed etc.. There are loads of us that would take it for a small fee.. I'm sure! So my question is... Is there a place to take or buy second hand hydro gear?

cheers

peace


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> Hello there fellow UK growers.. Benn on here a short while but only just notice this UK thread! Awsome lol. Iv just finished my first ever grow, got my next lot just starting now. My first grow was under cfl's. I was planning to hopefully switch to HID lighting for this grow.. At least a hps for flowering. I have a dual spectrum 300w cfl I was gonna start this grow with untill I could afford an adjustable balast etc. I have a 600w hps bulb, ballast and hood I got from a mate.. Its way to hot for my 80cx80cmx169cm tent, especially as its summer. I was thinking of getting an adjustable ballast and just running it at 250 maybe 400 if it don't get to hot. Anyways.. Iv just plugged my 300 watt CFL in and its broken, only half of its working, the 2700k side! This gives me the excuse to upgrade but bit short on cash right now. I was just wondering if there was anywhere in England that dealt in second hand grow equipment? I know that the 600w and 6" inline fan that my mate gave me came from a real big grow that all the equipment was gonna be burnt! I can understand that when the job was done they wanted rid of all the equipment.. Or evidence lol. This makes me think there must be loads of stuff out there being destroyed etc.. There are loads of us that would take it for a small fee.. I'm sure! So my question is... Is there a place to take or buy second hand hydro gear?
> 
> cheers
> 
> peace


Get a cooltube or hood, I use a 600w hps in my 80x80x160 tent and the temps were too high till I swapped my open reflector with a cooltube, now my temps are sweet,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> Hello there fellow UK growers.. Benn on here a short while but only just notice this UK thread! Awsome lol. Iv just finished my first ever grow, got my next lot just starting now. My first grow was under cfl's. I was planning to hopefully switch to HID lighting for this grow.. At least a hps for flowering. I have a dual spectrum 300w cfl I was gonna start this grow with untill I could afford an adjustable balast etc. I have a 600w hps bulb, ballast and hood I got from a mate.. Its way to hot for my 80cx80cmx169cm tent, especially as its summer. I was thinking of getting an adjustable ballast and just running it at 250 maybe 400 if it don't get to hot. Anyways.. Iv just plugged my 300 watt CFL in and its broken, only half of its working, the 2700k side! This gives me the excuse to upgrade but bit short on cash right now. I was just wondering if there was anywhere in England that dealt in second hand grow equipment? I know that the 600w and 6" inline fan that my mate gave me came from a real big grow that all the equipment was gonna be burnt! I can understand that when the job was done they wanted rid of all the equipment.. Or evidence lol. This makes me think there must be loads of stuff out there being destroyed etc.. There are loads of us that would take it for a small fee.. I'm sure! So my question is... Is there a place to take or buy second hand hydro gear?
> 
> cheers
> 
> peace


Try eBay. U will get cheaper 2nd hand gear on there, But my advice is save and buy new equipment. That way u know its safe and how it's been used or wired, 2nd hand stuff which hasn't been cared for is a big fire hazard and also u have no comeback if anything breaks. 
eBay is grea for cheap new grow equipment. Most of my stuff comes from there and the rest I pick up from shops local to me.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2015)

i had my tea cooked for me last night for the first time in years, had a nice fuck too. was a great night lol
she is off to the caribbean next month for a 2 yr job i don't know what i'll do with myself at least thats my crimbo holiday sorted anyway.


----------



## labratlee (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Get a cooltube or hood, I use a 600w hps in my 80x80x160 tent and the temps were too high till I swapped my open reflector with a cooltube, now my temps are sweet,


yeah safe man.. Iv been looking into cooltubes, I was gettin such fucking high temps with the 600 that I thought id just go for an dimmable ballast and run it at a lower out put then if still to high get a cool tube. I know what you mean about buying new.. Its just the thought of all that hydro kit being burned etc is fuckin annoying when your struggling to buy the shit you need. I will look into a few options. Iv got someone wanting to invest in me to scale up, I'm just not happy with the arrangement.. Otherwise id have his arm off lol. I guess I can borrow some coin untill I get back on track in a couple of weeks. Need the light asap.

cheers


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening cuntos. Finally finished work. Ended up staying late to make up for taking the morning off to get the car fixed. I'm fucking knackered now, nice cold beer and a joint now, and the wife has a nice roast chicken dinner cooking. Life is good !
> 
> Oh and earlier when I took my car to garage I had to borrow my 8yr old sons bike to get home and back to garage when it was sorted, fuck me that was a challenge a 6ft 2 guy riding a 16" wheeled bike, I can tell u I got a few amused looks off passing drivers lol. I'm not sure whether they just thought I had stole a kids bike or were just staring and laughing at the state of me lmao.


Good man hulk made me lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuck you lot I'm only on my 2nd beer of the day. Give me some time to drunken up a bit and I'll rip the cunt a new one if he acts like a bellend
Ghb I thot u were looking forward to her moving abroad. Were u not saying a while ago yous were close to splitting up?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> Hello there fellow UK growers.. Benn on here a short while but only just notice this UK thread! Awsome lol. Iv just finished my first ever grow, got my next lot just starting now. My first grow was under cfl's. I was planning to hopefully switch to HID lighting for this grow.. At least a hps for flowering. I have a dual spectrum 300w cfl I was gonna start this grow with untill I could afford an adjustable balast etc. I have a 600w hps bulb, ballast and hood I got from a mate.. Its way to hot for my 80cx80cmx169cm tent, especially as its summer. I was thinking of getting an adjustable ballast and just running it at 250 maybe 400 if it don't get to hot. Anyways.. Iv just plugged my 300 watt CFL in and its broken, only half of its working, the 2700k side! This gives me the excuse to upgrade but bit short on cash right now. I was just wondering if there was anywhere in England that dealt in second hand grow equipment? I know that the 600w and 6" inline fan that my mate gave me came from a real big grow that all the equipment was gonna be burnt! I can understand that when the job was done they wanted rid of all the equipment.. Or evidence lol. This makes me think there must be loads of stuff out there being destroyed etc.. There are loads of us that would take it for a small fee.. I'm sure! So my question is... Is there a place to take or buy second hand hydro gear?
> 
> cheers
> 
> peace


Sounds like u should give up if im being honest ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> i had my tea cooked for me last night for the first time in years, had a nice fuck too. was a great night lol
> she is off to the caribbean next month for a 2 yr job i don't know what i'll do with myself at least thats my crimbo holiday sorted anyway.


Sounds like u can do wit escort-england ghb and just remember u dnt pay for the ride ur just payin them to leave


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> yeah safe man.. Iv been looking into cooltubes, I was gettin such fucking high temps with the 600 that I thought id just go for an dimmable ballast and run it at a lower out put then if still to high get a cool tube. I know what you mean about buying new.. Its just the thought of all that hydro kit being burned etc is fuckin annoying when your struggling to buy the shit you need. I will look into a few options. Iv got someone wanting to invest in me to scale up, I'm just not happy with the arrangement.. Otherwise id have his arm off lol. I guess I can borrow some coin untill I get back on track in a couple of weeks. Need the light asap.
> 
> cheers


Don't partner with anyone it always goes wrong. Grow for yourself, 
Don't cheap out, if your gonna do it do it right, Dimable ballast is fine to reduce temps a bit but then u lose yield cos your dropping the wattage. With a cooltube you drop the temps not the watts so you will yield much more.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you lot I'm only on my 2nd beer of the day. Give me some time to drunken up a bit and I'll rip the cunt a new one if he acts like a bellend
> Ghb I thot u were looking forward to her moving abroad. Were u not saying a while ago yous were close to splitting up?


nah i'll miss her like fuck. you can't go without it drives you mad. them filthy hooers i'm into don't come cheap yano


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you lot I'm only on my 2nd beer of the day. Give me some time to drunken up a bit and I'll rip the cunt a new one if he acts like a bellend
> Ghb I thot u were looking forward to her moving abroad. Were u not saying a while ago yous were close to splitting up?


Sounds like sumtin a queer wud say

Ohh im only on my 2nd u guys 

Ha lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ya bunch of horrible bastards the poor guy is just looking for some grow advice. Something we fuckers shud be good at, He don't sound like a yank to me so I'll give him the benefit of doubt for now lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm offski, see you all laters


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sounds like sumtin a queer wud say
> 
> Ohh im only on my 2nd u guys
> 
> Ha lol


No it means I'm not as big a dick when I'm not drunk, I'm on my 2nd beer so give it an hour till I've drank another 10 or so and I won't be as nice, 
Ffs having to explain myself to a fucking tattie picker lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> i'm offski, see you all laters


Take it easy mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> i'm offski, see you all laters


Dnt be upset man were still here


----------



## labratlee (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Don't partner with anyone it always goes wrong. Grow for yourself,
> Don't cheap out, if your gonna do it do it right, Dimable ballast is fine to reduce temps a bit but then u lose yield cos your dropping the wattage. With a cooltube you drop the temps not the watts so you will yield much more.


yeah I know that, I made it clear I wernt intrested when he offered lol. I know what your sayin.. Its just with it bein summer I'm thinkin its gonna get fuckin hot, also where I'm set up at the moment its a bit hard to rum my big extractor, that's why I'm thinkin less watts. I wish I could run 1000 watts just not practical in my current space. What kinda temps are u gettin with your cool time? How much above the ambient room temp does it run? Also do you have an ittake from outside your tent running through your tube or does it pull through Frome inside the tent.. If ya get what I mean lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

ghb said:


> nah i'll miss her like fuck. you can't go without it drives you mad. them filthy hooers i'm into don't come cheap yano


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ya bunch of horrible bastards the poor guy is just looking for some grow advice. Something we fuckers shud be good at, He don't sound like a yank to me so I'll give him the benefit of doubt for now lol


Ur defo goin GAY on us hulk


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> yeah I know that, I made it clear I wernt intrested when he offered lol. I know what your sayin.. Its just with it bein summer I'm thinkin its gonna get fuckin hot, also where I'm set up at the moment its a bit hard to rum my big extractor, that's why I'm thinkin less watts. I wish I could run 1000 watts just not practical in my current space. What kinda temps are u gettin with your cool time? How much above the ambient room temp does it run? Also do you have an ittake from outside your tent running through your tube or does it pull through Frome inside the tent.. If ya get what I mean lol


I've just got passive intake from an open vent at the bottom of my tent pulling in air from the room, and I vent my exhausted air into the same room after it's been thru the carbon filter. My temps usually sit about 27c lights on and drop to around 18 with lights off,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur defo goin GAY on us hulk


I thought that was common knowledge mate !


----------



## labratlee (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've just got passive intake from an open vent at the bottom of my tent pulling in air from the room, and I vent my exhausted air into the same room after it's been thru the carbon filter. My temps usually sit about 27c lights on and drop to around 18 with lights off,


alright.. That sounds fuckin spot on, cool tube it is then! Is your cooltube and ducting 6"?

cerres man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I thought that was common knowledge mate !
> View attachment 3465570


Lol


----------



## labratlee (Jul 24, 2015)

cheers .. Not cherres or what ever the fuck I wrote lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> alright.. That sounds fuckin spot on, cool tube it is then! Is your cooltube and ducting 6"?
> 
> cerres man


Yeah mine is the 6" fan and ducting but you would get the same results with a 4 or 5" setup on that small a tent.


----------



## labratlee (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mine is the 6" fan and ducting but you would get the same results with a 4 or 5" setup on that small a tent.


alright cool, do u use a MH bulb to veg?


----------



## Tom Bee (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi guys, does anyone know a good soil source that is relatively cheap and can be bought in a normal garden centre as I'm trying to keep my grow as low key as possible so would like to stay away from a cannabis shop. First time growing by the way, any help would be appreciated


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Bee said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know a good soil source that is relatively cheap and can be bought in a normal garden centre as I'm trying to keep my grow as low key as possible so would like to stay away from a cannabis shop. First time growing by the way, any help would be appreciated


Just shite in the pots that should do the job, and it's cheap as fuck and also low key !!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

labratlee said:


> alright cool, do u use a MH bulb to veg?


preferably mh for veg. you can get a 600 mh bulb, but hps will work fine too.


----------



## Tom Bee (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just shite in the pots that should do the job, and it's cheap as fuck and also low key !!


Hahah! Okay, I have some multi purpose compost too miracle gro, but I've been warned it can be shit but seen in other places it does the job??


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Bee said:


> Hahah! Okay, I have some multi purpose compost too miracle gro, but I've been warned it can be shit but seen in other places it does the job??


Don't buy miracle mix with nutrients already in it. It's more expensive and just a gimmick. Find this and add worm castings.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Bee said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know a good soil source that is relatively cheap and can be bought in a normal garden centre as I'm trying to keep my grow as low key as possible so would like to stay away from a cannabis shop. First time growing by the way, any help would be appreciated


Hydro shops are a legal business. No cunt can bust you for what you buy there...


----------



## Tom Bee (Jul 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Don't buy miracle mix with nutrients already in it. It's more expensive and just a gimmick. Find this and add worm castings.
> View attachment 3465637


Do you know where I could grab a bag of this? And are the worm castings essentials or do they just improve it?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Bee said:


> Do you know where I could grab a bag of this? And are the worm castings essentials or do they just improve it?


Buy your shit on eBay. It gets delivered in plain packaged boxes so perfectly safe and legal for that matter, Buy yourself a bag of biobizz allmix soil, it's about 15 quid for 50 liters


----------



## Tom Bee (Jul 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> you'll want to decide on a nutrient plan. the worm castings can supplement it nicely, but not necessary. I have no idea where you'd find pro-mix. coco works well as a medium too.


Okay and would coco, be enough by itselfs or would I have to add anything extra? Nutrients, fertilisers etc..


----------



## Tom Bee (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Buy your shit on eBay. It gets delivered in plain packaged boxes so perfectly safe and legal for that matter, Buy yourself a bag of biobizz allmix soil, it's about 15 quid for 50 liters


I'm a newbie to growing, so would this be fine by itself throughout the whole


abe supercro said:


> nutrients are fertilizers. what ya gonna use?


the coco I think looks my best bet, do you have the full name


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Bee said:


> Okay and would coco, be enough by itselfs or would I have to add anything extra? Nutrients, fertilisers etc..


Ok I'm done. You obviously don't have a clue, Try the newbie section of the site rather than here, 
Now that my last nicety u stupid twat. Learn the basics before asking is bullshit questions.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Bee said:


> I'm a newbie to growing, so would this be fine by itself throughout the whole
> 
> the coco I think looks my best bet, do you have the full name


Please refer to my previous comment !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

How many beers now hulk?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

all the nasty cunts are online, just waitng on rambo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

fukin noobs, first we got splitarses now we got noobs ffs , hulk get a oupla more tins in ya and sort this shit out lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 24, 2015)

Abe wtf is that shit???


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all the nasty cunts are online, just waitng on rambo


Silly cunt should have paid his internet lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How many beers now hulk?


Im about 6 pints in and a line yup


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all the nasty cunts are online, just waitng on rambo


Last thing i remember he was sayin his gettin sum a meerkovs new stuff then bam gone ... hope all is good wit him and slipper bandit


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Abe wtf is that shit???


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How many beers now hulk?


It's easierto say I've got 5 left out a case of 24 lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


father ted


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Last thing i remember he was sayin his gettin sum a meerkovs new stuff then bam gone ... hope all is good wit him and slipper bandit


I spoke to him the other night he is all good just his net is cut off right now.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Finger hash mmmmmmmmmm  and tea fucking batterd lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Finger hash mmmmmmmmmm  and tea fucking batterd lol


Ghettos on the hard stuff, 
I'm envious of the hash tho u lucky shit lol,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Love a bit of hash meself...been a while since I had any hash too


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

on vape now, runnin 333f. soaked all parts in alcohol, strictly back on cano- few days. added fresh cookin bag but the screen is a lil bent so some particles are goin up into.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeh man extra milk don't give a fuck mate...how far along u now? Aye the hash is nice man I just get a blob.on my finger then keep dabbing it fast on a glove with all hash stuck to it and it pulls it off bostin....its making me wanna get some new bubble bags lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Us old school are suckers for a bit a hash lool I'm 31 talking like I'm old school wtf ha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man extra milk don't give a fuck mate...how far along u now? Aye the hash is nice man I just get a blob.on my finger then keep dabbing it fast on a glove with all hash stuck to it and it pulls it off bostin....its making me wanna get some new bubble bags lol


im getting a full set to do a key with dry ice, man igot one of them big mbbs 2/3 full


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man extra milk don't give a fuck mate...how far along u now? Aye the hash is nice man I just get a blob.on my finger then keep dabbing it fast on a glove with all hash stuck to it and it pulls it off bostin....its making me wanna get some new bubble bags lol


I'll be 4 weeks into flower on monday mate, So still another 6 weeks to go, the zlh defo need the 10 weeks if not more to fully reach its potential weight, The psy I'll prob chop about 9 weeks tho. The 2 seeds I'm not sure about so they will come down when they look ready


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

gonna dry ice sift it catch the 90 70 and 45 and have some travel smoke, gonna rosin the lower grade


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Us old school are suckers for a bit a hash lool I'm 31 talking like I'm old school wtf ha


Ur only young yet ghetto........31 mesel


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im getting a full set to do a key with dry ice, man igot one of them big mbbs 2/3 full


Yeh man should have a nice pile o kief off that lot u going for pellets of ice or a block? I've been looking at water hash a lot again lol never satisfied man


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'll be 4 weeks into flower on monday mate, So still another 6 weeks to go, the zlh defo need the 10 weeks if not more to fully reach its potential weight, The psy I'll prob chop about 9 weeks tho. The 2 seeds I'm not sure about so they will come down when they look ready


I give the zlh ten weeks, was about ten and a half this time and could go longer, was still a good few white hairs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'll be 4 weeks into flower on monday mate, So still another 6 weeks to go, the zlh defo need the 10 weeks if not more to fully reach its potential weight, The psy I'll prob chop about 9 weeks tho. The 2 seeds I'm not sure about so they will come down when they look ready


Aye it'll soon fly by man the zlh deco needs that 10 to fill out tbf I'd say they all do man to get them nice n hard ...hope u get something nice off the gth be prepared for the long haul tho geez....the buds stretch like fuck around week 6 it looks mad like huge foxtails then it all bulks up intonation huuuge cola fun to grow man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur only young yet ghetto........31 mesel


Still young whipper snappers ain't we lad


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Still young whipper snappers ain't we lad


Like to think so m8 but the years just seem to be flying by ffs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> gonna dry ice sift it catch the 90 70 and 45 and have some travel smoke, gonna rosin the lower grade


Yeh man u gonna set em all up in a bucket and shake it over the top in a work bag or something? Have unseen that bid where they shake it on a table ?? I just looks like a table until he scrapes it its about an inch thick lmao jammy cunt


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hulks bak


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Like to think so m8 but the years just seem to be flying by ffs lol


Yeh I know what u saying there man o Lt seems like yesterday I was 21 its mad


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ghettos on the hard stuff,
> I'm envious of the hash tho u lucky shit lol,





Mastergrow said:


> Love a bit of hash meself...been a while since I had any hash too


Try that hash of peace and pot that the lads have been talkin bout had it a few times now real good for the money


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Try that hash of peace and pot that the lads have been talkin bout had it a few times now real good for the money


Always meant to order a bit of that after Rambo mentioned it, just never get round to it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Always meant to order a bit of that after Rambo mentioned it, just never get round to it


Nice stuff man only got a bit the other day ..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuck you old cunts I'm not even 30 yet lmao. Well not for about a year anyway !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've just set a new APG pgp shit up on me phone lool I'm all ready am waiting got machine elves in me contacts haha suppose I'll get pp in there too see what all the fuss is about....the best hash I've had off ag has got to be kriminales culero talk about tasty....but a bit ass smelling


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nice stuff man only got a bit the other day ..


Any pics of it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm looking for pp now can't find the cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man u gonna set em all up in a bucket and shake it over the top in a work bag or something? Have unseen that bid where they shake it on a table ?? I just looks like a table until he scrapes it its about an inch thick lmao jammy cunt


got so much fine trim I need 4 buckets for the grades easy to scrape and no flyaway kief on the shake


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've found him now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hopes I'm a trusted member  lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you old cunts I'm not even 30 yet lmao. Well not for about a year anyway !


Im not 30 for a cuple yrs so chill ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just set a new APG pgp shit up on me phone lool I'm all ready am waiting got machine elves in me contacts haha suppose I'll get pp in there too see what all the fuss is about....the best hash I've had off ag has got to be kriminales culero talk about tasty....but a bit ass smelling


Pluged


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

Evening all, 10 weeks + on the Zlh !, fuck me , I will be skint & in tramp mode by then ,foriging for pine cones & berries !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you old cunts I'm not even 30 yet lmao. Well not for about a year anyway !


Im 26 , wanna rub dicks?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Any pics of it?


And it came from his ass man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hopes I'm a trusted member  lool


Me too lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening all, 10 weeks + on the Zlh !, fuck me , I will be skint & in tramp mode by then ,foriging for pine cones & berries !


Lol, I've chopped it at 9 before but don't mind runnin it longer


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Im 26 , wanna rub dicks?


No thanks I heard you got aids, I'll let you fuck my mum tho. !!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And it came from his ass man


That ain't it ya billyliar lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I've chopped it at 9 before but don't mind runnin it longer


I've taken it at 8 weeks and 9 weeks before and highs times the buds haven't been the hardest. Still a nice taste and stone just lacking weight. So I'm leaving it 10 or more this time to see how much more it swells in the last week or 2.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've taken it at 8 weeks and 9 weeks before and highs times the buds haven't been the hardest. Still a nice taste and stone just lacking weight. So I'm leaving it 10 or more this time to see how much more it swells in the last week or 2.


I find it a heavier stone this time and definitely denser, stuff gets u monged


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

u gotta pump that btch to fuk from week 6 she can take more nutes than exo, shes skinny cos ur cautious mebbe? shes pointy but not lean imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

I wanna try dons plemon looks nice man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck off, that's not the bit u got lol and there's no way that came outta an ass unless it was Mr bumshines


the human anus can dilate to 8 inches, ie an I phone sideways ne prob lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u gotta pump that btch to fuk from week 6 she can take more nutes than exo, shes skinny cos ur cautious mebbe? shes pointy but not lean imo


Not skinny mate she has fat buds every time just not the most dense. Not like the exo or psy like the rock solid nugs they produce.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo man solventless for health imo lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the human anus can dilate to 8 inches, ie an I phone sideways ne prob lol


Are u speaking from personal experience mate ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo man solventless for health imo lol


Oh well bubble it is for u then you fussy cunt, lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u gotta pump that btch to fuk from week 6 she can take more nutes than exo, shes skinny cos ur cautious mebbe? shes pointy but not lean imo


I'm always heavy on the nutes, topped mine this time and tied them all down, goina end up with 9 big ass plants but hopefully a good yeild. And next grow will be double that fingers crossed


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

theres shit in butane which isn't volatile so its not for long term smoking for old cunts like meself


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Are u speaking from personal experience mate ?


an arse doctor (proctologist) gave me hs word


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the human anus can dilate to 8 inches, ie an I phone sideways ne prob lol


That's what uncle Bertie said, just b4 he fisted me !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Not skinny mate she has fat buds every time just not the most dense. Not like the exo or psy like the rock solid nugs they produce.


yeah I totally agree


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> That's what uncle Bertie said, just b4 he fisted me !


ahhhmemories...lol, or not ...lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bho is some tasty stuff like but compared to that hash I've just smoked its non where near and that's full of contaminants imagine what a really clean bubble would taste like compared and then rosined out for clean dabs I'm imagining full terp profile shit that makes your mouth water lol its just about getting that water and weed fucking freezing lol I don't think I've ever let it get cold enough?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bho is some tasty stuff like but compared to that hash I've just smoked its non where near and that's full of contaminants imagine what a really clean bubble would taste like compared and then rosined out for clean dabs I'm imagining full terp profile shit that makes your mouth water lol its just about getting that water and weed fucking freezing lol I don't think I've ever let it get cold enough?


im getting 5 kilos of dry ice delivered for 50 kwd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> That's what uncle Bertie said, just b4 he fisted me !


Bertie basset an his liquorice fists ay


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bho is some tasty stuff like but compared to that hash I've just smoked its non where near and that's full of contaminants imagine what a really clean bubble would taste like compared and then rosined out for clean dabs I'm imagining full terp profile shit that makes your mouth water lol its just about getting that water and weed fucking freezing lol I don't think I've ever let it get cold enough?


I've done the bubble bags a couple times but I've done the gumby hash loadsa times, gumby hash is some strong stuff but fuck me its freezing getting that ice outta the bucket


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

im gonna hang the bags off the lights after, that's a sht load of CO2 mad to waste tha cunt


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bho is some tasty stuff like but compared to that hash I've just smoked its non where near and that's full of contaminants imagine what a really clean bubble would taste like compared and then rosined out for clean dabs I'm imagining full terp profile shit that makes your mouth water lol its just about getting that water and weed fucking freezing lol I don't think I've ever let it get cold enough?


I always have issues making my bubble. That's why I Normally make iso. But giving bubble another try with bho and rosin this time.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ahhhmemories...lol, or not ...lol


Those were the days Zedd, never knowing wether or not u were geting up in the morning with a sore arse


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bertie basset an his liquorice fists ay


lool


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Those were the days Zedd, never knowing wether or not u were geting up in the morning with a sore arse


family lfe hey, cunts I don't speak to any of em lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> family lfe hey, cunts I don't speak to any of em lol


I've a small family.....by choice


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuck family. Cunts all of them !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a small family.....by choice


Best way to be mate. Apart from the family I live with I,e wife and kids I can count the rest of my family that I talk to on 1 hand.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've done the bubble bags a couple times but I've done the gumby hash loadsa times, gumby hash is some strong stuff but fuck me its freezing getting that ice outta the bucket


Aye that gumby hash is nice man takes a while letting it all settle but a good cheap way to make nice hash....u wanna get the water down to 20°f so I've read and mix really gently only for 3 mins to get the best..i rekon good bags playback big role too those cheap.ones don't cut it I'm buying bubblemans bags next they have a lifetime guarantee as well gotta be worth it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Best way to be mate. Apart from the family I live with I,e wife and kids I can count the rest of my family that I talk to on 1 hand.


Aye apart from my immediate family pretty much the same, no wife or kids here


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye that gumby hash is nice man takes a while letting it all settle but a good cheap way to make nice hash....u wanna get the water down to 20°f so I've read and mix really gently only for 3 mins to get the best..i rekon good bags playback big role too those cheap.ones don't cut it I'm buying bubblemans bags next they have a lifetime guarantee as well gotta be worth it


I've the same set of bubble bags I bought 3 years ago a cheap 40 quid set and I've used em a few times and they have been around the UK to members of the thread that borrowed em and they are still doing the job spot on, I think sometimes the expensive shit you are just paying for the name.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck family. Cunts all of them !


Especially you're Ma ! ,eh H


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye that gumby hash is nice man takes a while letting it all settle but a good cheap way to make nice hash....u wanna get the water down to 20°f so I've read and mix really gently only for 3 mins to get the best..i rekon good bags playback big role too those cheap.ones don't cut it I'm buying bubblemans bags next they have a lifetime guarantee as well gotta be worth it


Aye takes a while but me and a m8 used to do it while having a few drinks, was always funny syphoning the water out and getting all t!he shit in ur mouth lol, used to flip a coin to see who would do it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That ain't it ya billyliar lol


Its ass hash tho


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Especially you're Ma ! ,eh H


Fucking rIght mate I hate the bitch. You wouldn't believe half the shit she's out me thru.


----------



## makka (Jul 24, 2015)

fulla nutjobs in here i feel right at home


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Big thing I've noticed the boys on YouTube who make the nice looking full melt always use bubble man's bags maybe a coincidence but those bags are top quality


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/WRC.News.1/videos/967666819920920/


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Big thing I've noticed the boys on YouTube who make the nice looking full melt always use bubble man's bags maybe a coincidence but those bags are top quality


made in china man its all screen sewed into bags, the screen comes from the same chinky factory no matter what imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a small family.....


Are they Leprechaun's MG ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Are they Lepricorns MG ?


We prefer to call them the little people....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

irish family life?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> irish family life?


Fuck off there full blown yanks they are lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck off there full blown yanks they are lol


of irish descent lol st patricks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> of irish descent lol st patricks


Sure they all claim to be Irish ffs, there's probly a bit of Irish in u...or there could be if u ask him nicely lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

were all hybrids man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Are they Leprechaun's MG ?


U want sum ???


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sure they all claim to be Irish ffs, there's probly a bit of Irish in u...or there could be if u ask him nicely lol


Stop propositioning zeddd u homo. Lmao !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> were all hybrids man


It's just picking out the good phenos


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> irish family life?


Says the aul lad who had to by a bike to get the ride ha  lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U want sum ???


Yeah, I'd fucking love a leprechaun. I'd tie the fucker up until he told me where his gold was !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> of irish descent lol st patricks


He was good thing and 1 thing only 


A drinkin day .... not that we needed 1


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Stop propositioning zeddd u homo. Lmao !!


Ask "him" u dick, "him" as in Irish...you've had too many beer m8 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sure they all claim to be Irish ffs, there's probly a bit of Irish in u...or there could be if u ask him nicely lol


Depends who he asks .... weres lax wen ya need em


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's just picking out the good phenos


if you look at the scence of the origns of mankind thru mitochondrial dna


irish4:20 said:


> Says the aul lad who had to by a bike to get the ride ha  lol


I had the ride already man, it was reward not incentive u cunt lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ask "him" u dick, "him" as in Irish...you've had too many beer m8 lol


Lol my bad. I've had too much to drink, Just made myself a fry up for a munch. I'm fucking starving.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lol my bad. I've had too much to drink, Just made myself a fry up for a munch. I'm fucking starving.


A fry up lol, I had a dominos bout an hour ago I'm fuckin stuffed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lool


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

I love a bit of fried egg n fried bread with beans and fried reheated roast beef, fuk me my left arm hurts lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2015)

I love heavily butterd toast and beans shit tastes so good man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

on the 2 nd bottle....hulk?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U want sum ???


You Irish ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You Irish ?


How dare u? He ain't Irish ffs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> on the 2 nd bottle....hulk?


No man I'm on the last bottle, Then it's joint and bed for me I think. I'm fucked after getting up and cycling a child's bike 2 miles home from a garageband then back again. Then a day of work, I don't think the case of beer has helped either lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah, I'd fucking love a leprechaun. I'd tie the fucker up until he told me where his gold was !!


You don't fuck with the chaun's m8 ! IRA are easy compared to the "little people" !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How dare u? He ain't Irish ffs


Neither is Irish420. He just pretends to be cos he thinks the women like the accent lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How dare u? He ain't Irish ffs


Ya tellin me Irish ain't Irish ? Ffs why the fucks he called Irish for then ?!lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Neither is Irish420. He just pretends to be cos he thinks the women like the accent lol


Fuck that, I just get me 10" cock out .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

them fukin chauns are leathal man, ide rather bigfoot encounter anyday lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> them fukin chauns are leathal man, ide rather bigfoot encounter anyday lol


Fuck the chauns, Ira and Bigfoot, Yous ever seen a mad Scotsman wearing a kilt with a bottle ah buckfast and a machete now that's fucking dangerous !!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck the chauns, Ira and Bigfoot, Yous ever seen a mad Scotsman wearing a kilt with a bottle ah buckfast and a machete now that's fucking dangerous !!


we will meet one day lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm off , getting too seedy in ere ! No offence to the Irish mind ,its all in jest ,or ya Ma hulk !, I just remember what happend , night & best to all.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

One day mate. When I meet up with Rambo we should grab a smoke and a few drinks the 3 of us. No gay shit tho that's not how I roll contrary to ppls perceptions lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm off , getting too seedy in ere ! No offence to the Irish mind ,its all in jest ,or ya Ma hulk !, I just remember what happend , night & best to all.


Night wf. Have a good one


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

yeah man im up for a meet wanna meet the regs, well most of em


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man im up for a meet wanna meet the regs, well most of em


Nice one I'll pack my kilt and machete. Can I get a bottle of Bucky down your way? Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lol my bad. I've had too much to drink, Just made myself a fry up for a munch. I'm fucking starving.





Mastergrow said:


> A fry up lol, I had a dominos bout an hour ago I'm fuckin stuffed


Im just hme from pub rolled a j of bubblegum ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I love a bit of fried egg n fried bread with beans and fried reheated roast beef, fuk me my left arm hurts lol


I fckn hate beans


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice one I'll pack my kilt and machete. Can I get a bottle of Bucky down your way? Lol


aye


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You Irish ?


Sorry us IRISH wud not behave like that


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

A proper Scottish fry up consists of ,
Sausage, bacon, egg, black pudding, potato scone, hash brown, beans, toast & butter. Fucking proper munch.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No man I'm on the last bottle, Then it's joint and bed for me I think. I'm fucked after getting up and cycling a child's bike 2 miles home from a garageband then back again. Then a day of work, I don't think the case of beer has helped either lol


I read that a bit wrong and taut u cycled a childs bike 2m hme from a gangbang ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You don't fuck with the chaun's m8 ! IRA are easy compared to the "little people" !


Wf has the suss


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I read that a bit wrong and taut u cycled a childs bike 2m hme from a gangbang ha


I wish mate infucking wish. Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Neither is Irish420. He just pretends to be cos he thinks the women like the accent lol


Fck u at least we got our freedom and fought for it all u lazy cunts had to do was vote and use still couldn do it ha ha lol



Joke ...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Right I'm done for the night, Time to go wake the wife up with a cock up the arse and tire myself out. !! Night all


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck that, I just get me 10" cock out .


Looks good wen us small ppl pull out 10" looks about 20" on us


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> A proper Scottish fry up consists of ,
> Sausage, bacon, egg, black pudding, potato scone, hash brown, beans, toast & butter. Fucking proper munch.


I allergic to pig lol so mines half rib eye steak 3 fried eggs, hash browns/fried mash and beans, toast butter ketcup


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck the chauns, Ira and Bigfoot, Yous ever seen a mad Scotsman wearing a kilt with a bottle ah buckfast and a machete now that's fucking dangerous !!


Yea he bottled the vote fckn freedom my ass


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> One day mate. When I meet up with Rambo we should grab a smoke and a few drinks the 3 of us. No gay shit tho that's not how I roll contrary to ppls perceptions lol.


Ur all out on the gay scale tonite wheres sunshine wen ya need em


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea he bottled the vote fckn freedom my ass


At least we don't bomb our own ya fake Irish cunt


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> At least we don't bomb our own ya fake Irish cunt


If it walks we kill...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur all out on the gay scale tonite wheres sunshine wen ya need em


Oh fuck don't give that cunt an open invite to join in. I'm defo outta here, laters !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Oh fuck don't give that cunt an open invite to join in. I'm defo outta here, laters !!


Fck u scotty  jus fckn talk to l8r man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

I forgot, av u seen humans on ch4 Sundays ? What I wouldn't give for
An hr of no holds barred filth with that chinglish peice ! Frigg she's smoking , how far away r we from a real android type slave ? Ide be screwing all day while the mrs is in work , fucking heaven


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I forgot, av u seen humans on ch4 Sundays ? What I wouldn't give for
> An hr of no holds barred filth with that chinglish peice ! Frigg she's smoking , how far away r we from a real android type slave ? Ide be screwing all day while the mrs is in work , fucking heaven


Lol, aye she's fit ain't she

And she'd do anything u what wisdom lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Later lads in off


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

exo, uk cheese. unver.fiable.. the leaf margin has double serration forming. recognizable leaf to trained eye, now for cuts an halide. entirely fluorescent t5 lighting. lil overwatered


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> A proper Scottish fry up consists of ,
> Sausage, bacon, egg, black pudding, potato scone, hash brown, beans, toast & butter. Fucking proper munch.


nae haggis, wtf......


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

DST said:


> nae haggis, wtf......


Not for me mate, not unless it's burns night. Lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck the chauns, Ira and Bigfoot, Yous ever seen a mad Scotsman wearing a kilt with a bottle ah buckfast and a machete now that's fucking dangerous !!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 25, 2015)

DST said:


> nae haggis, wtf......


Trust u to bring filth into it !


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Popped green crack x grandaddy purple cross. 8 out of 8 showing tails, time for dirt. burned the shit out of other seedlings a few days ago, by free-pouring nutes without measuring anything. rookie move, but i like to eye-it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Morning lads, I'm off out today to watch a bunch of grown men take the piss out each other and slag off each other's family, other wise known as the Glasgow open air rap battles, Should be a good laugh even tho a few battlers hav pulled out.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh well no I'm not. The organizer just messaged me to say it's been rescheduled for 2 weeks time cos too many ppl had pulled out and we were down to only 3 battles, the fucking pussies, oh well at least I've signed up to battle someone now at the nxt event for my debut so that should be interesting


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Oh well no I'm not. The organizer just messaged me to say it's been rescheduled for 2 weeks time cos too many ppl had pulled out and we were down to only 3 battles, the fucking pussies, oh well at least I've signed up to battle someone now at the nxt event for my debut so that should be interesting


Was just havin a laugh watching some of the vids on youtube from last years, looks a good laugh


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Was just havin a laugh watching some of the vids on youtube from last years, looks a good laugh


Yeah mate it's always a great laugh, The KG battles, breaking the barrier battles & badmouth battles are always good in Glasgow. There is fucking loads of videos on YouTube from most of em. And if you know where to look you can spot me in the crowd at most as well lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate it's always a great laugh, The KG battles, breaking the barrier battles & badmouth battles are always good in Glasgow. There is fucking loads of videos on YouTube from most of em. And if you know where to look you can spot me in the crowd at most as well lol.


Lol, I been watchin a few more and was looking for you but haven't a clue tbh m8 lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

You need to incorporate some moves into your rap, IF you want to rule. Words aren't enough! Here I am as a small child, you can easily spot me wit the most deft moves.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm in this good few times in the crowd shots and back of the stage. not telling you which one is me tho lol. The ones that have met me will know who I am lol.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Oh well no I'm not. The organizer just messaged me to say it's been rescheduled for 2 weeks time cos too many ppl had pulled out and we were down to only 3 battles, the fucking pussies, oh well at least I've signed up to battle someone now at the nxt event for my debut so that should be interesting


Fuck me, that must av been the quickest rap battle ever ! Lol


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2015)

Aibohphobia.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Conquered cunts need to speak English.

The ginger cunt is ok, first guy needs to stick to smoking rock.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3173929/Criminal-past-Mustafa-Spliff-Campaigner-pictured-crime-tsar-cannabis-storm-exposed-convicted-drug-dealer.html


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

just bought 8 bubble bags for 35 quid, lol only gonna be drysifting dry ice kief so only need cheapos


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Any u guys see the world cup draw ?? Im sure hulk will be happy gettin england  ... and we got wales bit a luck we can do sumtin in tis group ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any u guys see the world cup draw ?? Im sure hulk will be happy gettin england  ... and we got wales bit a luck we can do sumtin in tis group ..


Aye Scotland England is a good draw, be interesting. So what we all at the night?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

U watching the barca match irish?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah Scotland v England should be good games, apart from that I think it's gonna be a 1st and 2nd finish between us with whoever wins the auld enemy games the winner of the group, Scotland might actually qualify for a major tournament for the first time since France 98. The group is looking pretty easy for us apart from the England games.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye Scotland England is a good draw, be interesting. So what we all at the night?


I'm on th beers mate but I'm sure u didn't expect anything else. But the wife is actually having a drink with me for once lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

thank fuk for that ive just updated my ignore list and cracked open the second bottle


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm on th beers mate but I'm sure u didn't expect anything else. But the wife is actually having a drink with me for once lol.


Having a few mesel, watchin this untied barca match, united 1-0 up but I fuckin missed the goal trying to get a stream ffs


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

should be the uk psshead thread who also grow dope lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Ever since @LAX appointed me thread captain  the sense of team spirit is at an all-time-high. I enjoy the diversity and open membership policy we have here in the UK, that way we don't miss out on any talent. cheers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ever since @LAX appointed me thread captain  the sense of team spirit is at an all-time-high. I enjoy the diversity and open membership policy we have here in the UK, that way we don't miss out on any talent. cheers


Well I've never heard so much fuckin bullshit in all me life....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ever since @LAX appointed me thread captain  the sense of team spirit is at an all-time-high. I enjoy the diversity and open membership policy we have here in the UK, that way we don't miss out on any talent. cheers


Says the yank twat !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye Scotland England is a good draw, be interesting. So what we all at the night?





Mastergrow said:


> U watching the barca match irish?


Yea man good for the english and scottish fans ... i missed the first half the game just watchin it now .. just seen rooneys goal dnt understand how he can push a player wit 2 hands and its not a free but fck it its a friendly and it near enough a 2nd team for barca


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3466375


Clearly not it requires 4 wheels


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

lol I put hm on ignore, don't have to pretend now relax has awoled, don't lke the uk thread then fuk off imo, no neeed to be sarky


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ever since @LAX appointed me thread captain  the sense of team spirit is at an all-time-high. I enjoy the diversity and open membership policy we have here in the UK, that way we don't miss out on any talent. cheers


Who the fck are u ???


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Having a few mesel, watchin this untied barca match, united 1-0 up but I fuckin missed the goal trying to get a stream ffs


Ive got a stream on that mobdro app if thats any use 2 ya man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who the fck are u ???


with abe on ignore it came up as u challenging me, lol had to log out so I could see it was directed at him, fukn love this ignore feature but sht gets confusing lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man good for the english and scottish fans ... i missed the first half the game just watchin it now .. just seen rooneys goal dnt understand how he can push a player wit 2 hands and its not a free but fck it its a friendly and it near enough a 2nd team for barca


Excuses excuses.....ppfffttt


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> with abe on ignore it came up as u challenging me, lol had to log out so I could see it was directed at him, fukn love this ignore feature but sht gets confusing lol


Zeddd cme on tink why wud i challenge u the MASTER ha lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive got a stream on that mobdro app if thats any use 2 ya man


Aye that's what I'm watchin it on, good job that mobdro


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Zeddd cme on tink why wud i challenge u the MASTER ha lol


no don and baz are imo lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye that's what I'm watchin it on, good job that mobdro


Fckn handy app alrite that and show box and ur sorted man..


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no don and baz are imo lol


If thats wat u say MASTER


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Excuses excuses.....ppfffttt


U said u didn see it so piss off ha


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Exactly, he's trippin when someone steps..


irish4:20 said:


> Who the fck are u ???


Someone who has a sense of humor, I don't take myself too seriously. I also call it like it is! Have fun being a grumpy cowardly twat @zeddd with the lame ignore-game. That shit is WEAK. I mention team captain and you shit yourself mate, haaha. I was only kidding for christ sake. get over yourself


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

anyway I locked meself out of the garage and happens every 3 years or so but I get to catch up with an old mate whos a locksmith, fuk me this bloke gets thru locks in seconds and he let me watch him this time, gets some dril out in the yale and 3 secs later the doors open, I think hes drilled the cylinder but then he getsmy key and it works perfectly, its some bibrating device that lnes up the shit in the lock and it pops open, I asked hm if he needs a licence for it......nah any cunt can buy one lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 25, 2015)

Must be something in the air I've got me sen 4 tins in too  Mrs had one now she's asleep haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ohh yea had a few drinks in pub tnite just hme a bit havin cans now wit a j ... and a few cheeky sniffs  ...

She gone to ed sheeran in dublin so wont be bak till bout 12 or 1 but then il hav to listen to 2 drunk bitchs (her and her mate) about how great ed was ...


Fck him blow me ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Must be something in the air I've got me sen 4 tins in too  Mrs had one now she's asleep haha


1 of wat cause it was the drink u dirty fck ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anyway I locked meself out of the garage and happens every 3 years or so but I get to catch up with an old mate whos a locksmith, fuk me this bloke gets thru locks in seconds and he let me watch him this time, gets some dril out in the yale and 3 secs later the doors open, I think hes drilled the cylinder but then he getsmy key and it works perfectly, its some bibrating device that lnes up the shit in the lock and it pops open, I asked hm if he needs a licence for it......nah any cunt can buy one lol


Have to get meself 1 of them man... yeno just incase i loose a key


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ahh mg did u see that play from saurez fckn lucky for offside


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

* lose


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Get in there lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

BASTARDS ha well at least its only friendly


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Alright I'm out of here. With the exception of a few, the lot of you are fearful incestuous twats that's aren't satisfied unless you have someone to be nasty to. I thought it may just be a cultural thing, but you fkrs are backwards as shit.

I put work into this thread and you miserable cunts can't even help me identify my cut of exo, fk'n hell.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Get in there lol


Hey man see this halovic lad barca just brought on his ment to be the nxt big thing aint seen much of him but il be keepin an eye


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Look at that leaf. Is that a cunty exo, or is that a cunty exo?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Alright I'm out of here. With the exception of a few, the lot of you are fearful incestuous twats that's aren't satisfied unless you have someone to be nasty to. I thought it may just be a cultural thing, but you fkrs are backwards as shit.
> 
> I put work into this thread and you miserable cunts can't even help me identify my cut of exo, fk'n hell.


Well go and get fucked then ye yank bastard, no one even really pays attention to ur posts anyway ffs. U put a lot of work in lol, well be glad to get rid ffs, it's just now relax ain't here you've no one else to really talk to lol, see ye


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3466410
> Look at that leaf. Is that a cunty exo, or is that a cunty exo?


Nope defo not


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nope defo not


Thanks for the reply. The grin gives me hope that maybe it is.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3466410
> Look at that leaf. Is that a cunty exo, or is that a cunty exo?


Yeah that's defo cunt exo. Aka ghs exo at best but it's no UK exo, enjoy growing your fake shit.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

just logged out to see abes exo, well it doesn't look like the one I have it has some pretty funky double crenelations on the middle leaflets which yours lacks, but its the smell, it should fukin reek by now in early flip?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Must be something in the air I've got me sen 4 tins in too  Mrs had one now she's asleep haha


Get them cans down you mate. Can't beat a few beers at the weekend.....or any other day for that matter.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Get them cans down you mate. Can't beat a few beers at the weekend.....or any other day for that matter.


Thats it man few cans few js  happy days ha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

thng about us lot is we love abuse and piss taking , name calling etc feels familiar and comfortable, just cos u havnt been hazed doesn't mean u wont be at some point, it sorts the wheat from the chaff an im only sayng ths cos m pissed not that I care one bit lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

abe the reason no one commented on the exo is cos no one wanted to be the cunt to say its fake exo, sorry man but wake up hey


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thng about us lot is we love abuse and piss taking , name calling etc feels familiar and comfortable, just cos u havnt been hazed doesn't mean u wont be at some point, it sorts the wheat from the chaff an im only sayng ths cos m pissed not that I care one bit lol


It's uk (n Irish lol) humour, u either got it or u don't


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> abe the reason no one commented on the exo is cos no one wanted to be the cunt to say its fake exo, sorry man but wake up hey


Even if it was I'd still tell him it wasn't the cunt lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Good goal from barca Irish


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Oohhhhhh get in there lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's uk (n Irish lol) humour, u either got it or u don't


seriously right man im coughing up valuble booze/weed vape combos laughing at this shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thng about us lot is we love abuse and piss taking , name calling etc feels familiar and comfortable, just cos u havnt been hazed doesn't mean u wont be at some point, it sorts the wheat from the chaff an im only sayng ths cos m pissed not that I care one bit lol


U talkin to me ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Good win for man utd tnite... wud ya belive i missed the last 2 goals cause i went for i piss and a sniff as ya do


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U talkin to me ...


no man you made it imo, no need


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> abe the reason no one commented on the exo is cos no one wanted to be the cunt to say its fake exo, sorry man but wake up hey


I'm not afraid of the truth. If it's fake it's fake. It's only been slo-growing under flors w light nutes. Maybe w real fert and halide she'll show more traits. Just thought the twisted points on leaf tips and double serration may stand out to someone.

We'll see if I can't produce some decent flowers this round. the first one I did was scrawny but the smell, taste and buzz were fk'n incredible. I immediately switched over till my jars were empty.

thanks for the feedback guys. and fk you douches with the neg-group-think. I'm easily as valuable as any i you twat bitches. guess I'll give it a rest while I'm still thread captain lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

draggin ya holiday shags in here was funny to lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Good win for man utd tnite... wud ya belive i missed the last 2 goals cause i went for i piss and a sniff as ya do


To keep barca from scoring is a real good thing for utd, defending is something we lacked on last season, gives me hopes lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well go and get fucked then ye yank bastard, no one even really pays attention to ur posts anyway ffs. U put a lot of work in lol, well be glad to get rid ffs, it's just now relax ain't here you've no one else to really talk to lol, see ye


You are a miserable little bitch. I liked you much more when you kept your goddam mouth shut. You wldnt last in a battle w me son. I'd trust you as far as I can kick your teef across the parking lot. Just settle w hug from your pal abe and watch your back pussy haha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

there is no way u can understand this humour lol, most foreigners thisnk monty python is our humour, its fukn embarrassing tbh


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no man you made it imo, no need


Aww ur so nice man  ...ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You are a miserable little bitch. I liked you much more when you kept your goddam mouth shut. You wldnt last in a battle w me son. I'd trust you as far as I can kick your teef across the parking lot. Just settle w hug from your pal abe and watch your back pussy haha


Lol, watch me back, ohh why what ya goina do abe. And as for trust I've more trust in ere than you'll ever have....on any forum ye cunt. You've only ever been tolerated in here, never accepted


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> draggin ya holiday shags in here was funny to lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> To keep barca from scoring is a real good thing for utd, defending is something we lacked on last season, gives me hopes lol


I tink utd at 5 to 1 to win leauge is a fckn great bet man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You are a miserable little bitch. I liked you much more when you kept your goddam mouth shut. You wldnt last in a battle w me son. I'd trust you as far as I can kick your teef across the parking lot. Just settle w hug from your pal abe and watch your back pussy haha


Weres this ignore button ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> there is no way u can understand this humour lol, most foreigners thisnk monty python is our humour, its fukn embarrassing tbh


Monty wat ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> When your newborn photobombs the misses into looking like she has a cock.
> View attachment 3466440
> Edit not my misses for the Record. That bitch is fat !!


Ha ha  lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2015)

Fuck it. Always remember.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

went hitchhiking round west Canada and west coast us when 19 so got to know the locals a bt, fuk me great people but dumbing down started early over there had to totally change my sarcastic piss takng ways to fit in lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> When your newborn photobombs the misses into looking like she has a cock.
> View attachment 3466440
> Edit not my misses for the Record. That bitch is fat !!


hairy yeah?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, watch me back, ohh why what ya goina do abe. And as for trust I've more trust in ere than you'll ever have....on any forum ye cunt. You've only ever been tolerated in here, never accepted


Just pointing out, you act like a duplicitous two faced type. If you keep trying to fit-in by jumping on the bandwagon, I'd more than happy to demonstrate my ability to be a bloody cunt, which you won't enjoy. I've been hazed to fuck and back, I'm stronger than most.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Just pointing out, you act like a duplicitous two faced type. If you keep trying to fit-in by jumping on the bandwagon, I'd more than happy to demonstrate my ability to be a bloody cunt, which you won't enjoy. I've been hazed to fuck and back, I'm stronger than most.


Abe are u talkin to urself again ...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Just pointing out, you act like a duplicitous two faced type. If you keep trying to fit-in by jumping on the bandwagon, I'd more than happy to demonstrate my ability to be a bloody cunt, which you won't enjoy. I've been hazed to fuck and back, I'm stronger than most.


ok it s fuk off time now, don't come in here with your divide and rule bs got a dodgy handshake abe?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Your a cunt accept it. !!!


Let master defend himself. I'm your only hope at decency in this thread. Accept it!!

Ok, I am a bit of a cunt, an honest cunt. I'm not trying to conquer shit, I just don't need anyone picking a fight wit me.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

advice to all noobs, read the whole fukin thread b4 u start posting imo


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> You ain't been hazed yet you cunt. You have had an easy ride in here so far


that's bullshit. you aren't objective. I deal just fine.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I blame lax on this 1


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that's bullshit. you aren't objective. I deal just fine.


no hulks right, u got an easy ride cos the slipper bandit sponsored u, it diminished his rep without him knowing, now u are beng a twat and u cant take the banter


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Just pointing out, you act like a duplicitous two faced type. If you keep trying to fit-in by jumping on the bandwagon, I'd more than happy to demonstrate my ability to be a bloody cunt, which you won't enjoy. I've been hazed to fuck and back, I'm stronger than most.


All this threatening of u bein nasty lol, com on abe, unleash it cos I don't think u can, ur a big fuckin yank nancy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

I will miss the yank ttrying to speak English with his "bloody cunt", cumon then abe put up or shut up imo


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no hulks right, u got an easy ride cos the slipper bandit sponsored u, it diminished his rep without him knowing, now u are beng a twat and u cant take the banter


never been a big fan of banter tbh. maybe I've been too soft. I'll give it a rest today, I feel ganged up on, I'll walk before me tears shed lol. time to foliar exo.



TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck off u muppet


 I guess that means we're friends.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

in this culture being viciously attacked is the first step towards acceptance, being ignored is worse


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> never been a big fan of banter tbh. maybe I've been too soft. I'll give it a rest today, I feel ganged up on, I'll walk before me tears shed lol. time to foliar exo.
> 
> I guess that means we're friends.


I ain't seen much of this ability to be a "bloody cunt" come on Abe ffs and stop being a puss


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> in this culture being viciously attacked is the first step towards acceptance, being ignored is worse


I knew you bitches loved me. I grow on people like a cancerous tumor.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I knew you bitches loved me. I grow on people like a cancerous tumor.


you seem to be a one trick pony with lame homosexual tones to your posts, or are u just some bender like uncle pederast's spunk rag?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

What you cunts know about culture ffs culture to you is a happy meal at maccy d's and a quick blowy off a skank.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

says the lonely rapist lookalike lol @Merlot


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> What you cunts know about culture ffs culture to you is a happy meal at maccy d's and a quick blowy off a skank.


Listen to u ye cunt, from the PIC u posted u look like one of Jimmy savilles m8s, probly why u fucked off to France to avoid being investigated


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've never been viciously attacked in here bumshines, we might be cunts but I'm not one for viciously attacking faggots


Sounds good.. Where's the master grower at? Not you I'm talking about that other dumbass. I forget his name... @zeddd who am I talking about seems like you would remember.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've never been viciously attacked in here bumshines, we might be cunts but I'm not one for viciously attacking faggots


I wont fight gays cos there women really


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Listen to u ye cunt, from the PIC u posted u look like one of Jimmy savilles m8s, probly why u fucked off to France to avoid being investigated


Your just jealous cause your pikey ass gotta pay for pussy. Too fucking illiterate to get a decent bird.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

judge a man by the company he keeps and sunshine keeps company with people I would not associate wth due to their fukked upness


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Your just jealous cause your pikey ass gotta pay for pussy. Too fucking illiterate to get a decent bird.


I'll have u know I went to grammar school you cunt, says the man that ends up looking after an old lady's garden lol

And u ain't even fuckin her, shame on you, what's wrong? She's about 80 years too old?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol isn't that why u hate buck? Fucken zedd.lmao


well im one person he doesn't fuk wth, ask him lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'll have u know I went to grammar school you cunt, says the man that ends up looking after an old lady's garden lol


Who ya mum suck off for that privilege then??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Why do you keep fighting our friendship zedd


zeddd said:


> well im one person he doesn't fuk wth, ask him lol


Are you guys going to invite him to the BBQ? I bet you would like buck in real life..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2015)

what is ths rejects revenge night lol bunch of cunts imo, see ya


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Who ya mum suck off for that privilege then??


His mom sucked my dick right after yours did.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> what is ths rejects revenge night lol bunch of cunts imo, see ya


Goodnight.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you keep fighting our friendship zedd
> 
> 
> Are you guys going to invite him to the BBQ? I bet you would like buck in real life..


He's not come out the closet yet....these repressed homos have anger issues.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Who ya mum suck off for that privilege then??


No merlot I had a normal family, ur MA might suck folk off for favours but not mine ye creepy cunt


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Leave zedd alone...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> No merlot I had a normal family, ur MA might suck folk off for favours but not mine ye creepy cunt


lol she's the biggest prude you'd ever meet ffs ain't no comeback there im afraid


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Poor zed bails as soon as the words flow lol cunt has no game if he has no back up.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> What you cunts know about culture ffs culture to you is a happy meal at maccy d's and a quick blowy off a skank.


Are u still here u fckn unwanted reject ... u blew it big style and now ur hangin around like a sneaky fart just poppin up...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Leave zedd alone...


You've a right soft spot for zeddd ain't ye bumshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> No merlot I had a normal family, ur MA might suck folk off for favours but not mine ye creepy cunt


Both of your mums are hooking hoes. But At least they're employed. Unlike you lazy cunts.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've never been viciously attacked in here bumshines, we might be cunts but I'm not one for viciously attacking faggots


Dont tell danny ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've a right soft spot for zeddd ain't ye bumshine


Don't say anything but, yes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Your just jealous cause your pikey ass gotta pay for pussy. Too fucking illiterate to get a decent bird.


Go rake ur bitchs lawn frenchy


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol she's the biggest prude you'd ever meet ffs ain't no comeback there im afraid


Well I'm sure she's proud of u ye geeky looking cunt, I bet she dis owned ye lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Go rake ur bitchs lawn frenchy


He's a big French fancy, ohhhh, no wonder him and bumshine get along lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Who ya mum suck off for that privilege then??


Clearly not the same person ur ma sucked off to get ya rakin lawns in france...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> what is ths rejects revenge night lol bunch of cunts imo, see ya


Ahh dnt go man  ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Poor zed bails as soon as the words flow lol cunt has no game if he has no back up.


 thought I told you to leave zeddd alone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

Fucken merlot made zedd leave..smfh.... Asshole


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> thought I told you to leave zeddd alone.


And since when did u give orders about here?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Poor zed bails as soon as the words flow lol cunt has no game if he has no back up.


Hows those bugs ur lookin after doin do they like livin on the cannabis plants ur killin ???


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> You've a right soft spot for zeddd ain't ye bumshine


Who wudnt ??? All bow to the

MASTER

Ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

I give orders everywhere I go...do you know who I think I am?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

lol you cunts got no game. You just bounce off each other because you lack any real come back.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucken merlot made zedd leave..smfh.... Asshole


Il half agree wit this


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who wudnt ??? All bow to the
> 
> MASTER
> 
> Ha


I dunno what ur at there but I'm taking it as a complement lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol you cunts got no game. You just bounce off each other because you lack any real come back.


Comeback? Every time someone says something te you ye just disappear for a few mins then come back with a reply aimed at no one ffs, your a fuckin friendless fag gtf outta here


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I give orders everywhere I go...do you know who I think I am?


A latin american who tinks his accepted in the uk thread ....

Thats who u tink u are but u so wrong puta


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I dunno what ur at there but I'm taking it as a complement lol


Not for u but for the MASTER ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Comeback? Every time someone says something te you ye just disappear for a few mins then come back with a reply aimed at no one ffs, your a fuckin friendless fag gtf outta here


Ahh stop man he has a nice bug collection goin on


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Comeback? Every time someone says something te you ye just disappear for a few mins then come back with a reply aimed at no one ffs, your a fuckin friendless fag gtf outta here


lol I got other shit going on. You just have to wait for my attention like a good bitch.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Not for u but for the MASTER ...


Go and get fucked with this master shit lol, I'm really not letting it annoy me lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol I got other shit going on. You just have to wait for my attention like a good bitch.


Other shit going on lmao, fit u better if you'd keep an eye on them plants before u kill them all


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2015)

lepers repel.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

ovo said:


> lepers repel.


 Nice of u to join us


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Other shit going on lmao, fit u better if you'd keep an eye on them plants before u kill them all


Its a pitty he doesnt look after himself like the plants ... he'd do us all a favour


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its a pitty he doesnt look after himself like the plants ... he'd do us all a favour


I didn't want to suggest it but I think ur right lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Go and get fucked with this master shit lol, I'm really not letting it annoy me lol


C'mon we all know zeddd is 

MASTER GROWER  .....


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Other shit going on lmao, fit u better if you'd keep an eye on them plants before u kill them all


lol cunt I ain't killing shit. Those fucking things are growing like weeds. 3 foot to 7 foot in a month and I'm killing them lol fucking things are a good 5 foot wide as well.. you stick to you 3 foot tent monsters lol I'll deal with my end. Kill shit lolol you should see me veg garden, fucking thing would keep all you pikey cunts in decent homegrown veg for months. No trips to iceland for frozen pizza n chips


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I didn't want to suggest it but I think ur right lol


Its true man if he looked after kids like he looks after them plants he be rubbin cheeks with saville


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol cunt I ain't killing shit. Those fucking things are growing like weeds. 3 foot to 7 foot in a month and I'm killing them lol fucking things are a good 5 foot wide as well.. you stick to you 3 foot tent monsters lol I'll deal with my end. Kill shit lolol you should see me veg garden, fucking thing would keep all you pikey cunts in decent homegrown veg for months. No trips to iceland for frozen pizza n chips


Wud ya ever fck of man tryn to act like u know how to grow outdoors u wer on here like bitch wonderin wat to do ... ha  

Fck me sum ppl really do make ya lauf


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Merlot said:


> lol cunt I ain't killing shit. Those fucking things are growing like weeds. 3 foot to 7 foot in a month and I'm killing them lol fucking things are a good 5 foot wide as well.. you stick to you 3 foot tent monsters lol I'll deal with my end. Kill shit lolol you should see me veg garden, fucking thing would keep all you pikey cunts in decent homegrown veg for months. No trips to iceland for frozen pizza n chips


It's all about the bud merlot which we've seen none of urs yet and when we do it'll be whispy and full of bugs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's all about the bud merlot which we've seen none of urs yet and when we do it'll be whispy and full of bugs lol


Dont be givin em hope man ... ha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> A latin american who tinks his accepted in the uk thread ....
> 
> Thats who u tink u are but u so wrong puta


Racist.


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2015)

stiff o dairyman in a myriad of fits.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Racist.


Fck u man no way am i racist im IRISH obama is 1 of us dnt u know ???



Ohh and i have a colour tv so fvk u man..


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fck u man no way am i racist im IRISH obama is 1 of us dnt u know ???
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and i have a colour tv so fvk u man..


 I ain't racist either m8 I think every family should own one lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't racist either m8 I think every family should own one lol


Cheek of em to call us racist and theres thousands of IRISH in america they aint legal or give them the opportunity to be .... land of the free my ass


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

America the land built by every1 else....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Cheek of em to call us racist and theres thousands of IRISH in america they wont legal or give them the opportunity .... land of the free my ass


Aye there all full 0f shit the yanks its all either about money or food for them cunts lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ha writin posts and then readin em bak and realisin u hav to edit em ...


Story of my life ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye there all full 0f shit the yanks its all either about money or food for them cunts lol


And teeth man.. dont ask me why but they tink all us this side have bad teeth yet we all have better dental care than them ... ha dumb fcks


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And teeth man.. dont ask me why but they tink all us this side have bad teeth yet we all have better dental care than them ... ha dumb fcks


Well at least one positive out of them is if they keep on shooting each other like they are then they'll all soon be gone, will be the land of the free then lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well at least one positive out of them is if they keep on shooting each other like they are then they'll all soon be gone, will be the land of the free then lol


Id like to tink so man but wit all the incest id doubt it matters ...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2015)

F13 blueberry flo (short bus cut)
legit cex


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2015)

been milked, fed and now I got handed a glass of wine and a bag of vape, fuk feminism imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3466676


lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2015)

Been milked lool...I've a house full of kids today and its pissing down...a few dabs would be good round about now


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> been milked, fed and now I got handed a glass of wine and a bag of vape, fuk feminism imo


Milked ....

Stop the world – fake milk is on the way via TheJournal.ie http://jrnl.ie/2229032


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 26, 2015)

Evening, had to sit & listen to my demented , witch of a Ma go on & on & fucking on for 5 hrs in the jag today on way back from clittoris .i could have easily crashed car & welcomed death !, she's got dementia coming, asking me were the people were going as if I knew every fucker on motorway ,& what's in those buildings , pointing to every fucking shed & building in fields . To top it off , aunty Columbo was in the back , sweating all over the upholstery !!!!, stop the world ,I want to get off .


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi all fellow Uk's . How it going ? haven't been on in a while but back and nearly with a finished GH grow


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sounds like a rite cunt just lke my ma lol


Lmao, bushes don't get beaten around with you m8, you're not wrong .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 26, 2015)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> Hi all fellow Uk's . How it going ? haven't been on in a while but back and nearly with a finished GH grow


Evening, what have u just finished ?


----------



## Merlot (Jul 26, 2015)

Quite night.....cunts must be off robbing folk for a hit.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> vous foutre sale con français,


Chupa meu pinto!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2015)

Funny stuff wisdom just had a good chuckle reading that man


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Jul 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening, what have u just finished ?


Greenhouse grow. Lol
*Bubblelicious & Ak-48*


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2015)

Fckn dead as a dodo in here lads


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 27, 2015)

Evening Irish, I'm just in from work mate. Give me some time to get some beers down me and I'll liven this place up a bit lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening Irish, I'm just in from work mate. Give me some time to get some beers down me and I'll liven this place up a bit lol.


Just out havin a few pints meself man and a few bets on the galway races ...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Evening , hope you're all hunky doree .any one wanna chip in & pay Rambos phone bill ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening , hope you're all hunky doree .any one wanna chip in & pay Rambos phone bill ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Why u confused m8 ? We pay his tinternet & he comes back on & jiggs thread up , hey prestino


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 27, 2015)

My brother realy fucking gets on my thrupneys at times , he pulled 40 oz of some mixed cheese he grew, didn't dry proply , jared it , locked it away & fucked off for 2 week to frog land. I told him till I was fucking blue how to dry tidy , he left me tiny bit to try, it was still wet & wank, I was fucking fuming today , couldn't even turn jars out ,it was locked away, he musta thought ide theive it ! Well fuck him , hope he's got 40 0z of mould when he gets back !, wish ta fuck I had a pad to grow. Pissed me off most, the trust thing, I wouldn't theive a pen from argos ! Fat cunt !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> My brother realy fucking gets on my thrupneys at times , he pulled 40 oz of some mixed cheese he grew, didn't dry proply , jared it , locked it away & fucked off for 2 week to frog land. I told him till I was fucking blue how to dry tidy , he left me tiny bit to try, it was still wet & wank, I was fucking fuming today , couldn't even turn jars out ,it was locked away, he musta thought ide theive it ! Well fuck him , hope he's got 40 0z of mould when he gets back !, wish ta fuck I had a pad to grow. Pissed me off most, the trust thing, I wouldn't theive a pen from argos ! Fat cunt !


Know wer ur cmin from man but this shows ppls thru feelins and now that u know u can hav a fckn great lauf wen he gets bak .... fckn win/win in my eyes


----------



## Merlot (Jul 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just out havin a few pints meself man and a few bets on the galway races ...


Are they racing caravans or horses??


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Are they racing caravans or horses??


Not racing bugs or insects so u shudn be fckn botherd...


----------



## Merlot (Jul 27, 2015)

Bugs n insects lol same fucking thing ffs u no go school? too busy tarmacking drives no doubt


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 27, 2015)

back on the cano for days.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Bugs n insects lol same fucking thing ffs u no go school? too busy tarmacking drives no doubt


Just stop please, I am embarrassed for you.
And, bugs are called bugs because they are generally creatures that bite, it's to do with their mouths. Insects are in general part of the overall eco system and include plant eating and various other types of creepy crawlies. There, another word for insects. 
Thanks.
DST


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 27, 2015)

^^^thank you David Attenborough


----------



## Merlot (Jul 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Just stop please, I am embarrassed for you.
> And, bugs are called bugs because they are generally creatures that bite, it's to do with their mouths. Insects are in general part of the overall eco system and include plant eating and various other types of creepy crawlies. There, another word for insects.
> Thanks.
> DST


Indeed, it seems you are correct. My apologies to my pikey friend. As an avid Attenborough fan, I should have known better. The wine addles me brain lol

As for stopping...I can't. I ridiculed chav culture n they got all stroppy like. They're all up for ripping every cunt that isn't in the 'special' group a new one, but can't take it when it's them on the receiving end. Typical bully mentality. All tough until some cunt fights back, then they run off n hide....hence dead thread for days on end unless I antagonize them.

Feeling them bants yet m8s???

I'm here all year!

I'm out, some us gotta get up in the morning.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2015)

yeah I been busy working out who merlots employer is, lool so easy from the clues hes given, so few women in that part of france with that sorta job, quite a successful lady actually I was shocked reading her tax return, anyways gotta love the dark net imo, anyway were all talking to each other by phone whch is how it goes when there stranger danger, hope you all have a lovely day and merlot your secret is safe with me don't worry man


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2015)

That's not the way I saw it. But you make it up in your head as you go along...... 

I saw someone who made a politically far right statement, some would even say, a facist generalisation. Yes we all know that some people rip off the dole (or have at least seen examples of it), but that's a small %, there are a lot of legit cases of people who need help (hence why the UK has a social security system like it does). What I didn't see from you was any back up in your argument, you just went straight into spaz mode and thought that you would get your tarring brush out and do your thing. And you were part of the chav bullying mentality as you put it until your started pissing in peoples chips with your views and calling it vinegar. And as for you now thinking you control the thread with antognism, oh my, you do have god complex don't you. Best get off the Bordeux and try and clear your head.

doei.
DST


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2015)

hey fells.. just makin mention that i too may have gone off a bit myself recently. that's not my intention. irl stress messes w me at times, and i can be too dam punchy. no more online pub-night for me, not my business. i just like to read and share growing ideas, occasionally say hello or attempt a lousy joke, but mostly the growing!!

it helps to see other grwrs who r serious about their craft and all that it takes. and it'd be nice to see your community continue uninterrupted. I'm sure a lot of ppl in the uk, and beyond, appreciate all the contributions in this thread! many readers never even post. @Merlot I know these guys were kinda harsh, but your political comments didn't help any either. consider not antagonizing anyone, at least here, i've tried before and it doesn't go well lool. move forward, be a friend of the thread. .02


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2015)

omfg, it is what it is lol, mostly this s for drunken entertainment but then someone comes along doesn't see the humour and isn't funny and becomes the next kick bag, its the way of the thread, I stopped posting much grow talk cos everyone can grow so its of limited interest....take clones put in coco add light and feed.....less than 10 words and ya done


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning ppl, just waiting on an oz of amnesia as bored of smoking Gringo, especially after trying the Fairy`s even tastier version, whats been going on the last few days ive not been around much?


----------



## jinkyj (Jul 28, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Indeed, it seems you are correct. My apologies to my pikey friend. As an avid Attenborough fan, I should have known better. The wine addles me brain lol
> 
> As for stopping...I can't. I ridiculed chav culture n they got all stroppy like. They're all up for ripping every cunt that isn't in the 'special' group a new one, but can't take it when it's them on the receiving end. Typical bully mentality. All tough until some cunt fights back, then they run off n hide....hence dead thread for days on end unless I antagonize them.
> 
> ...


You look like an Albanian child trafficker ya peado looking cunt lol. Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2015)

jinkyj said:


> You look like an Albanian child trafficker ya peado looking cunt lol. Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast.


hes Portuguese apparently...nuf said


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 28, 2015)

ello lads


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 28, 2015)

I wanna goooooooooooooo

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/07/28/mig-29-fighter-jet-pulls-off-rocket-stunt-at-royal-international-air-tattoo_n_7885068.html?1438075550


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2015)

I watched a similar video from an airshow recently where they were doing that with a larger plane as well....looks nuts.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 28, 2015)

yo people how you all doing? never again will i start seeds unless i have a grow coming to an end lol. That said i know once out the first pots and into 6l under the 600w hps things will speed up a fair bit. Gonna run ugorg then bodhi then both together lol 3 grows saves having to wait on seeds just taking cuts. Whats everyone on anyway? place is proper quiet init might have to pop over to pornhub


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2015)

What Bodhi's have u got not ninja? I'm sure you'll find some peng in them man


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 28, 2015)

sunshine day dream mate, got a love dawg in flower at the moment but doesn't look great....ashame but i gave it to a family friend when i took my tents down and he vegged it for me...didnt do a great job lol...have grown sunshine day dream before though and trust me it was dank lol best strain I've ever grown for sure and 100% in my top 3 smokes of all time. Remember showing a mate and he said....fuck me your taking the piss not even gonna tell me its cheese instead your actually gonna make up some random name like that.....left him with some bud...before i even got back to mine he'd called me asking if he could buy some lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anything bodhi is suppose to be fire I like the look of mother's milk I know,sum1 who's run sunshine daydream before too the same lad I got my goji og and guava dawg cuts from I flipped em last night can't wait man the guava dawg goes pinkish purple he's a 5 weeks and its pretty as fuck...some of them ugorg strains look good too


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 28, 2015)

yeah will be happy to see some bud man lol been a long time. Got 2 autos too give me some bud while the regs are vegged out and cuts taken. Ill have a look at that guava not heard of it tbh


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 28, 2015)

A few pics inside the flower area today poor quality pics I know but it's the best I could do with the lights on, it's now day 28 of flower.
The last pic is the 2 seed strains that's why they are a little behind on the rest,


----------



## Sparadical (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11767001/Three-more-police-forces-signal-that-they-will-turn-blind-eye-to-cannabis-use.html



I'll just leave this link here.......


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/11767001/Three-more-police-forces-signal-that-they-will-turn-blind-eye-to-cannabis-use.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this link here.......


You are about a fortnight too late lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2015)

What's happening lads, this place actually movin again.....

@Ghettogrower187 fire me an email m8, goina reply with a few pics if u don't mind stickin em up


----------



## Sparadical (Jul 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You are about a fortnight too late lol




Nope that's today mate, 3 more areas saying the same thing!


----------



## Sparadical (Jul 28, 2015)

I also believe a petition for a similar system to the USA is about to be presented in parliament next week. I highly doubt it will get approved but there is a general feeling with all the profits the U.S. Are taking in, our government are trying to find a way to legalise it but still save face!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3468124


Some of us ain't got a choice lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Nope that's today mate, 3 more areas saying the same thing!


look back thru my posts if you want mate, i put the article up about a fortnight ago and one of the linked articles is the other 3 police forces saying that etc, its been common news in here for about 2 weeks


----------



## Sparadical (Jul 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> look back thru my posts if you want mate, i put the article up about a fortnight ago and one of the linked articles is the other 3 police forces saying that etc, its been common news in here for about 2 weeks



Really? All I can see is the original report about durnham?? 

And the link I shared was only published today so I do indeed query your logic...

Anyway I ain't about to argue it's good news and that's awesome, smoke one for me!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> look back thru my posts if you want mate, i put the article up about a fortnight ago and one of the linked articles is the other 3 police forces saying that etc, its been common news in here for about 2 weeks


lol bina any old slag walks in and it ...hi hun...and this geeza is confirming the good news that you kindly brung us...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> omfg, it is what it is lol, mostly this s for drunken entertainment but then someone comes along doesn't see the humour and isn't funny and becomes the next kick bag, its the way of the thread, I stopped posting much grow talk cos everyone can grow so its of limited interest....take clones put in coco add light and feed.....less than 10 words and ya done


lad said he didn't like spongers but phrased it all wrong. Now he's a tory kickbag . Pretty sure we've all said worse and deleted it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2015)

Master grows new veggers looming nice and his little contraption to stop the tents sucking in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2015)

what's the valve crack?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 28, 2015)

yo guys hows it going


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's the valve crack?


Valve crack?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Valve crack?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol he means the clip that's what I thought it was at first some sort of valve


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol he means the clip that's what I thought it was at first some sort of valve


That's alright m8, I thought women pissed out there arse's untill I was about 15


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2015)

hahaha reminds me of a pal of mine. his dad told him that the world was in black and white pre 1928. he believed it for years. 



just on aggy n there's only benzo vape juice now. lemon pancake and custard flavour benzo vape liquid ffs. tempted like haha


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Cant see it being made legal while we have a david the cunt in charge. Not fussed anyway, can anyone name anything that mps are involved in which has run great and not just got worse and worse while lining their pockets? Fuck em all


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Cant see it being made legal while we have a david the cunt in charge. Not fussed anyway, can anyone name anything that mps are involved in which has run great and not just got worse and worse while lining their pockets? Fuck em all


this is how see it, the gov want the extra billion in revenue it wll create but they don't wanna piss off the blue rinses and straits by immediately legalising it so its slowly slowly, last week it was one, yesterday it was 4 today, today all police forces have said cba re weed small scale, they will check public opnion in the daily mail etc rec there will be a small announcement re medical needs etc.....but basically if u growing 9 plants they wont even kick the doors off, most times the police chief was saying if they get a complaint about a grow in a residential property they just record it and do fuk all, its the green light imo


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2015)

dunno bout you lads but not worth selling round here any more. people are punting home grown for 4k a box and imported spanish shite for 3.5k. the market is well and truly flooded, it's the end of the weed scene for a lot of people really.

unless i want to give somebody credit who i don't trust( yeah right) it is very difficult to get shot off at a worthwhile rate. just been selling to very close friends and family and whilst i feel it is knock down rates it is still dearer than 4k a box lol.

just rolling an exo one, first of the day.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2015)

4k a box lol fucking hell man. What you boys gonna end up doing then?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2015)

im getting another tent on


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> 4k a box lol fucking hell man. What you boys gonna end up doing then?


i'm happy sitting here with jars full of the stuff lol, i'm gonna smoke the lot!.
the worst thing in the world is selling weed that you like, to buy back weed that you don't, for more money. i been doing that too long so now i will try and make it last me til the next one is done.
i have never managed it yet but we'll see if i can stay disciplined.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im getting another tent on


After this one I'm packing the tent up an getting my other system in the room as well and tape up a lotta panda film.

@ghb one thing I try an never do is sell my stuff and have to buy back shite, always keep enough to do me until 2-3 weeks before harvest


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm going bigger again after this grow. Finally got the wife's permission to dedicate a full room to my grows, so I'm gonna have 2 large flower tents and a decent sized veg tent as well, fuck I've missed my big grows this last year or so. 
It's gonna be nearer October by time I've bought everything in and set it up but I can't fucking wait. Once I'm doing that I'll never be short of smoke, whereas now I sell so much when I chop cos I need cash that I end up running out before I even start flowering my nxt lot, That's the downside to my current situation cos I don't have a separate veg and flower area I can't get anything vegged till I chop what I'm flowering.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2015)

Think I'm goina flower these plants of mine at the weekend, jut checked on them since I took them pics 2 days ago and they grew a fair bit, there all tied down and they'll have filled the tent by Friday so be 10 long weeks till harvest lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 29, 2015)

What's a box ?, a key ? , I'm defo not down with the kids !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 29, 2015)

@ Hulk, u can't cum up a pizza m8 ! , well u can , but u get pepperoni in jap's !


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Isit around 4k for everyone now then? also whats the price on a corner that aint pub grub?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 29, 2015)

4k a kg ? Fuck that's too cheap ?
Works out about £111 an oz I think


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 29, 2015)

Fuck that I'm getting 2k for 10oz as soon as my stuff is chopped and dried, already got a buyer lined up, Fuck selling at any cheaper. We need to make some money in this game to cover costs and women etc.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck that I'm getting 2k for 10oz as soon as my stuff is chopped and dried, already got a buyer lined up, Fuck selling at any cheaper. We need to make some money in this game to cover costs and women etc.


Same here m8, 2 for 10. Things have definitly changed this last couple years tho and I know some lads that are gettin it pretty cheap, but when mine comes they still pay for 200 each, the place is flooded aye but mostly shite


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 29, 2015)

a box will set you back between 5-6.5 down here


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah same here in london looking at 5-6.5k. It wont be long until its legal sod the tents lets increase by houses lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2015)

7 euro on the gram. That goes out to public at 16/17 I think.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone else watch people just do nothing? Shits funny as fuck man....ahhh duck legalization the yanks are paying crazy tax and dispensaries are knocking it out at $100 an oz fuck that shit man....I'm all chopped and drying now got the next lot at 3 days in already made me first batch of wax for a while terpy shit man frozen trim and butane works well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh and what's the best way to get rid of thrips?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh and what's the best way to get rid of thrips?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2015)

Haha yeh something like that


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh and what's the best way to get rid of thrips?


 
captain jacks has spinosad.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I used a thing called dr something, stinks like fuck but done the job. 

Just gave tops of my seedlings a light watering as tops was drying out. Moved em from cfl too under hps aswell turned down to 175w. Got roots at the holes and been in those pots 4 days. Hopefully be needing a proper water till run off in a few days and start picking up. Seems like forever to grow when got nothing else on. Deffo cuts from this lot for next 2 runs. 

100 dollars an oz jesus christ lol and everyone screams for it to be legal. Fuck having mps earning from something they have used to destory so many lifes and lock people up over.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2015)

Thrips are worse than spider mites, fukkin borg!!! Ribenas about right....torch the place is about the best solution.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

thrips.....fukin thngs mne have only just cleared, kept them down with DE and bottom feedng but it was slow, oh yeah and binning the old tents lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2015)

I had thrips real bad 2 grows ago, can't mind what it was I used but it was some spray I ordered, got rid off them then after I bought one of them no pest strips ic3 was on about, 2 grows later and hardly even a housefly has entered my room, great job


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ahhh fuck sakes man can't be doing with them.little cunts....I've got a no pest strip a fresh in opened one I might just bang it on there while I wait for some neem oil seen this spray that comes from states.forgot what its called but suppose to work well.....his are we all anyways man? I've got a stoneover ta fuck lol been up am hour and still feel mashed lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just been I'm there with me scope checking all the leaves and I've found 1 looks like a little almost see thru maggot arrrggghhhhh no no no NO got a no pest strip in there now I'm gonna have to stick one in the bloom tent as well just to be sure to be sure Tommy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cheers Abe that spinosad looks like good stuff I'm a get some ordered man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 30, 2015)

CFL just arrived for my veg tent so gna get that setup today n some plants in there to veg

was planning on a BBQ today with a few mates n the kids etc, excuse to get fat n smoke weed etc, but weathers looking shit so might be a BBQ in the rian or might just cook it indoors instead lol

also out of the 3 DPQ that have just sprouted ive got 2 triploids it seems plus a pheno in the flower cupboard i want to reveg once its finished as it has a gorgeous bud structure that will require very little trimming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh and what's the best way to get rid of thrips?


hot shot no pest strips. import from the states. toxic and naughty but they'll get shot of everything living bar the plants.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

dichlorvos in the no pest strip is very harmful to humans esp kids, I wouldn't touch em for indoor grow..."A 2010 study found that each 10-fold increase in urinary concentration of organophosphate metabolites was associated with a 55% to 72% increase in the odds of ADHD in children.[9][10][11]"


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dichlorvos in the no pest strip is very harmful to humans esp kids, I wouldn't touch em for indoor grow..."A 2010 study found that each 10-fold increase in urinary concentration of organophosphate metabolites was associated with a 55% to 72% increase in the odds of ADHD in children.[9][10][11]"


I've had one hanging for I'd say nearly a year with no problems, good extraction sucking outside means no toxic shit gets into the house, might kill the next door neighbours cat if he keeps hanging round my gaff but fuck it lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Dr Schimmel Thrips Terminator 25ml*

*Thats what you want mate, i had em really and this done the job 100% never had em again. Neem oil i find is just good for a preventive and done fuck all against mine. That stuff i just mentioned though is the dogs bollocks trust me. have a google. *


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.wired.com/2014/01/cdc-warning-misuse-pest-strips/


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2015)

fucking no autos now killed the last 2 i had there they looked so shit and weren't growing. Was only freebies i had from years back anyway so don't care too much. looking for 1 female from each of the 2 reg strains, if i get any more I'm just gonna flower em straight away under the 250w while the cuts are vegging out. Proper hate waiting on seedlings man lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cheers lads and I'm super cautious with those strips anyway I only put in em in when lights are off and turn all fans off then when lights come on I stick em in a smelly proof clipseal bag...just reading the cautions on em about out me off using em ....but fuck me do they kill shit lol ...cheers ninja I'll have a look at that I've heard pravado ultimate fruit and veg bug killer is good too need to get out and get stocked up fuckin hate bugs this is what u get getting cuts of different folks fucking infestations ffs lol


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2015)

trust me that dr shit is serious, proper stinks lol kept some in the bottle just for when i got friends around and strange little me comes out with a bottle and orders them too sniff it. As of monday gonna start hitting the weights at home got a bench and everything not kitted out as much as a gym but just gonna bang it out for abit too keep busy and make the time go quicker lol like being in prison.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm in a simmilar boat Ninj, sat at home all day drinking green tea & masterbating


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2015)

lol id feel better if i had some money in my pocket man. Not been this skint in years lol not even nothing i really wanna buy but just feels nice having some notes in the pocket.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 30, 2015)

Make yourself some spray with neem oil and water, that's what I done the other year and it sorted my thrips problem straight away. And it's cheaper than most the bug sprays u can buy, I've a bottle of neem oil here I can give u half if u want ghetto.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2015)

Cheap pills on agora lads, 100 for around the 130 mark uk to uk


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 30, 2015)

Fuck the pills I need me some DMT. lol
But I'm gonna need some pills and proper in 2 weeks cos I'm having a big party to celebrate my best mate getting released after a few months at her majesty's leisure.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

I was looming at coke the other day had to tell myself no lol I've fuck all to celebrate so would just be a waste of money but fuck me it does look nice meerkovos gear by nah just DMT for me lool....I'm a get some mhrb and try my own extraction too looks easy as fuck gotta be worth a blast


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2015)

My m8 ordered a good few of the dominos some lad had, think they looked red tho, see what ther like compared to the old ones


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8 ordered a good few of the dominos some lad had, think they looked red tho, see what ther like compared to the old ones


Cant be as good as em white 1s man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Aye thinknive seen this red ones but yeh the proper whit ones are mental lool i did a night shift on them cunts breaking out and preping up I was FUCKED


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## ninja1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wanna try dmt one day man. Got salvia here but noone is on trying it with me. Gear prices on there gonna be expensive init?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Wanna try dmt one day man. Got salvia here but noone is on trying it with me. Gear prices on there gonna be expensive init?


salvia is very nteresting mate ive done over 100 trips with it, what strength is it?, anyway best method is to filla hash pipe bowl with it take a bg hit hold for 30 secs and exhale, on the exhale u will lose your mind and get strong physical sensations, all back to normal in 10 mins tho...sorta


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeh that salvia sounds fuckin mad one if the vids of folk tripping are too lol put me off it tbh


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

its lke u get physically pulled thru into some dark other place where u don't feel like u and invisible being s are telepathically communicating with you, the benefts come later whenu realise what that did lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh that salvia sounds fuckin mad one if the vids of folk tripping are too lol put me off it tbh


Yea done it once i got nuthin but me bro was jumpin round like sum them vids .. tbh i taut he was takin piss till i seen the vids on utube


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea done it once i got nuthin but me bro was jumpin round like sum them vids .. tbh i taut he was takin piss till i seen the vids on utube


theres zeddds method lol mate always will rip your face off kinda trip imo. 40x salvia, 30 sec inhale and bobs ya alien


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> theres zeddds method mate always will rip your face off kinda trip imo. 40x salvia, 30 sec inhale and bobs ya alien


Im sure it fcks u just wen me and the bro done it he went nuts and i was fine do didn really tink he was fckd ... know now he was


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im sure it fcks u just wen me and the bro done it he went nuts and i was fine do didn really tink he was fckd ... know now he was


I do it strictly on my own, cant be disturbed n the middle, I have taken a few pepl thu it and we found it was best not to talk to them whlst there in t


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I do it strictly on my own, cant be disturbed n the middle, I have taken a few pepl thu it and we found it was best not to talk to them whlst there in t


Must give it a bash on me tod so ... tastes like shit tho ... nearly musshie season now


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Must give it a bash on me tod so ... tastes like shit tho ... nearly musshie season now


this is 1000 x stronger than mushies if u get the rte hit, thank fuk it doesn't last long and I like tripping lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> this is 1000 x stronger than mushies if u get the rte hit, thank fuk it doesn't last long and I like tripping lol


Yea the bro ran around for bout 2 mins like a spaz ...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

I have some friends in SW france near where merlot lives...lol he thinks we are stupid and I know who he is lol im soo bored today...., and I went down there with some salvia and gave it to about 4 people who started running around like nutters...no class


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I have some friends in SW france near where merlot lives...lol he thinks we are stupid and I know who he is lol im soo bored today...., and I went down there with some salvia and gave it to about 4 people who started running around like nutters...no class


Poor merlot tried his hardest but was still a fckn tool...


Anybody heard bak of lax ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

I prefer to be alone when tripping I feel more relaxed and comfortable....can't wait to blast off next man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Was thinkin a gettin sum acid to do on me own done it once wit load a mates and was kinda dodgy


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I prefer to be alone when tripping I feel more relaxed and comfortable....can't wait to blast off next man


alone and strait, theres plenty weirdness to come and your brain is up for it imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Was thinkin a gettin sum acid to do on me own done it once wit load a mates and was kinda dodgy


ive always done acid on my own then gone out into the matrix, lol I want some


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive always done acid on my own then gone out into the matrix, lol I want some


Wat 1s be good zeddd ? Was lookin at 220..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Haha Trippings fun ain't it DMT has gotta be the best tho man lol....I remember after my best hit after all the madness has gone and you feel normal again your still tripping hard cuz the room is covered in drawings and crazy patterns but that's fuck all compared to what u just saw lol seriously intense shit haha I'm gonna try dabbing it next see how it works just hope it don't mek me bong taste like burnt hair and shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat 1s be good zeddd ? Was lookin at 220..


ive never bought t from the dn and always just ate 10 of what was the dose, so I rec 220 ug is 3 doses. first tme took it was 1/4 dose and I swear it was an amazing experience re day dreaming without the trip and loads energy and not hungry so its a bit of an all rounder imo epending on dose, any hstory of psych tho and stay well clear mo edt jizzed on me I key so typos


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Trippings fun ain't it DMT has gotta be the best tho man lol....I remember after my best hit after all the madness has gone and you feel normal again your still tripping hard cuz the room is covered in drawings and crazy patterns but that's fuck all compared to what u just saw lol seriously intense shit haha I'm gonna try dabbing it next see how it works just hope it don't mek me bong taste like burnt hair and shit lol


Il hav to give it a blast soon


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Trippings fun ain't it DMT has gotta be the best tho man lol....I remember after my best hit after all the madness has gone and you feel normal again your still tripping hard cuz the room is covered in drawings and crazy patterns but that's fuck all compared to what u just saw lol seriously intense shit haha I'm gonna try dabbing it next see how it works just hope it don't mek me bong taste like burnt hair and shit lol


taste like burnt bic biro x 10


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive never bought t from the dn and always just ate 10 of what was the dose, so I rec 220 ug is 3 doses. first tme took it was 1/4 dose and I swear it was an amazing experience re day dreaming without the trip and loads energy and not hungry so its a bit of an all rounder imo epending on dose, any hstory of psych tho and stay well clear mo edt jizzed on me I key so typos


So if i took a 220ug il be rightly fckd is wat ur tellin me  ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> taste like burnt bic biro x 10


Wat the fck does butnt bic biro taste like ??


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> So if i took a 220ug il be rightly fckd is wat ur tellin me  ..


yes I think that would be a good dose, on the tongue t tastes lke battery acid with elecriticty the stronger the tingle the higher the dose then it should be 15 hours till you land


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat the fck does butnt bic biro taste like ??


sall we had back in them days lol it was a clear plastic cheapo ball point that u touch with a lghter


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes I think that would be a good dose, on the tongue t tastes lke battery acid with elecriticty the stronger the tingle the higher the dose then it should be 15 hours till you land


So il have to get rid of her for a wknd .. hmm il hav to work on this 1


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sall we had back in them days lol it was a clear plastic cheapo ball point that u touch with a lghter


I know wat a bic pen is but fck do i know wat it tastes like burnt


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol like DMT haha ze folk say mothballs or brand new shoes I'd say brand new shoes is the closest smell its also kinda shitty lol but once your hitting it u aint tasting shit u aint got time to taste lol

Cheese dabs got me mongoled on the sofa can't type for shit keep correcting mistakes haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Bit drunk here .. nutin new its a bank hol wknd and i took tomora of so not in till tuesday


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat the fck does butnt bic biro taste like ??


DMT


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hmm timk il try smoke sum weed in a bic biro see if can get taste 4 tis  dmt


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2015)

my mrs is tolerant of me but omfg god when iwas on a dmt sesh the whole house was reeking of burning brain hormone/plastic which clngs to everything, its deffo not for inside like weed crack smack opium etc, its more of an outsde smoke


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just made some rosin got 1 dab off about 5 little nugs there's more oil thee I just can't get it off the paper and the dab didnt as nice as my wax....theres gotta be a trick to getting it off the paper


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just made some rosin got 1 dab off about 5 little nugs there's more oil thee I just can't get it off the paper and the dab didnt as nice as my wax....theres gotta be a trick to getting it off the paper


put it in the freezer man, I got 10 keys of dry ice comng today for my graded hash run, got 8 bags so should get the purest of the pure.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)

has to start from dry sieve or bubble to have rosin yield.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 31, 2015)

That rosins bollocks mate lol put it in the freezer for a good 5 mins and still it was just smearing all over the paper afterwards I got 1 dab off about 2g and a load of shiny greaseproof paper haha I'll.stick to bho I think ....but that john berferlo does pull some nice looking stuff off his dry sift and bubble he's got a little vid on tips n trick u might wanna watch it Zedd he proper goes through on how to press the hash


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

just bought some straiteners and a mighty vape, gonna prob roisin the 45 and 90, I ll keep the 73 as it is I rec


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

ive got a 25 micron screen im gunna wrap the kief then hit it, what temp is best so far ghet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 31, 2015)

He says 120-220 thinks that's gotta be in °c he was pressing at 140's I think 

Yeh keep the 73 as it is that shits too good lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> dichlorvos in the no pest strip is very harmful to humans esp kids, I wouldn't touch em for indoor grow..."A 2010 study found that each 10-fold increase in urinary concentration of organophosphate metabolites was associated with a 55% to 72% increase in the odds of ADHD in children.[9][10][11]"


pussy! Use em and get rid. kids shouldn't be in the grow anyway


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

anyone there? need some advice


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

well that was wank the sift doent go thru all the bags with dry ice but I got 1/2 litre of kief to rosin, wassup ninj?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

sister only 15 bless her had her first fight like a week ago, and won  lol. Didn't start it either. Anyway living in a posh sorta area the other kids parents weren't happy and called the pigs....over a kid fight pfff....anyway they showed up but she was at school....told em this and they just said can you get her to come with an adult to the station...my mum takes her the same fucking day and copper behind the desk says the woman handling isn't here and not sure how long shell be so leave a number n well call you....never called and so my sisters gone off on her holiday to turkey....just a few hours ago now had the door go, luckily looked out the window and saw a tsg van so didn't answer it...they only knocked once and fucked off......now its gotta be for my sister aint it? if it was for me growing surely the door would have came off? Gonna have my mum ring em when she gets back from work and tell em she's been to the station they can check their records and she's currently in turkey. I can take my grow down no problem at all only have 8 10 day old seedlings inside a dr60 tent under a 250w just incase they wanna check she's actually not here. What you reckon though gotta be for her and not me aint it? only thing thats ever possibly put me on a radar is when my mate got nicked and wed been messaging each other but that was over 8 months ago and he was involved with coke so doubt they'd leave it this long and just knock the door.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)

If ya don't mind, ill take a crack. nvr,ind tho im american.

sometimes popo knock an area w q's if something random happened in vicinity. you'd think they'd left a card for call back if its casual, not like the young gal has a warrant. wouldn't they have rang auntie? have mum ring auntie. u sure none of the neighbors were questioned, that'd make a difference. 8/10 it's usually nothing. growin datsmelly cherry r ya


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

nah didn't knock on anyone else door, would have thought they would of rang my mum yeah as she did leave them her number because when she brought my sister to the station and the police officer wasn't there they said leave a number and well ring. They have already said its only gonna be a caution. If it was grow related i would have thought the door would of been off, i mean this has really given me enough time to get all my shit down and they know the neighbours saw em and would of told me.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)

instances where their information is thin (like a smell complaint), or rogue infrared where they just tryn get somebody to open door and bs claim probable cause at that point. So nvr open door.. but you know this norman knowledge. takes a lot to get warrant, at least in states. unlikely it's from old connect, but only a guess


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

no way they've smelt shit lol only been set up again for the last 2 weeks, i got 8 10 day seedlings lol i haven't grown in months. Im 99% sure its for my sister its just i don't want them to say can we check she isn't in when i tell em them she's in turkey. I am hoping when my mum rings they'll believe her and shell just tell em the day she's back and shell be coming into the station. They can check that she's already been to the station on the day they came the first time when she was at school not like a 15 year old girl is gonna go on the run for a playground fight,


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 31, 2015)

i am back ! its good to be back


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 31, 2015)

planning on a new grow is it too late for auto flowers outdoors now ??? greenhouse ....


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 31, 2015)

samtheman08 said:


> planning on a new grow is it too late for auto flowers outdoors now ??? greenhouse ....


I would say its to late now .. ud be around october for em finishin


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 31, 2015)

september- October is usual for normal outside to finish anyway


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 31, 2015)

samtheman08 said:


> september- October is usual for normal outside to finish anyway


Try it then .. let us know how ya get on


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

don't sweat ninj the doors wud have come off


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

yeah I'm just thinking will they wanna have a look around when told she's on holiday? My mum will be the one telling em and will point out she has been to the station already she's not trying to avoid them.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 31, 2015)

ive got 13 seeds already ....auto 2 vast 2 fast x2....auto og kush x1.....auto skunk auto x5 and 5 auto big gun


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 31, 2015)

samtheman08 said:


> ive got 13 seeds already ....auto 2 vast 2 fast x2....auto og kush x1.....auto skunk auto x5 and 5 auto big gun


Pop them all put em outside and let us know how u get on


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

Chill Ninja old boy, there not going to want to come in & search for her, she's a kid who had a scrap at school !, fook me ,pesky paranoia !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

When 6-7 vans & cars pull up out side & set up a temp police station across the road from u , then u can panick , as in my case a while back lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Chill Ninja old boy, there not going to want to come in & search for her, she's a kid who had a scrap at school !, fook me ,pesky paranoia !


Ano ffs lol, imagine them trying to get a warrant to search a house for a 15 year old girl cos she had a fight at school, fs.
What's ways the plants now wisdom?


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

lol I'm not over panicking maybe would be a real pain if i had a room full of flowering plants but i got seedlings and only 1 tent set up so it can come down real quick and moved into the shed.


----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

i couldn't even believe they showed up for a girl having a poxy fucking fight honestly my mum said even the copper behind the desk said it was silly. Just don't get why they didn't call up though if they got the number.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

just noticed Abe has now started using my old avatar. I had that glasses wearing bud for 5 years on my Gbhoy account. Thieving cunt lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyway muthafukkas is that time of the week and I've got my Friday feeling on, just in from work and opened my first beer of the day. Time to sit back and chill !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## ninja1 (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> just noticed Abe has now started using my old avatar. I had that glasses wearing bud for 5 years on my Gbhoy account. Thieving cunt lol.



thought i had seen it before with a different name lol

brothers just got in and handed me a beer, thats it now off to the shop and gonna go grab me some cans. Funny how even 1 beer on an empty belly and I'm like man fuck the police...not in a hateful way more in a way of just not giving a fuck lol. My mum will give em a ring and say sisters on holiday blabla but tent is staying up its only a fucking 250w tent had it all down for months fuck all that again. couple of plants suck my fat one pig


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-7338#post-11155847 
Here's a link to this thread a few months ago when I could access my old account. As u can see Abe has clearly stole my avatar I was the only member on RIU wit that for ages.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Fuckin hell lads it's Friday for fuck sake. Where is everyone?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 31, 2015)

I didn't even she the name just instantly thought it was you hulk lool


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-7338#post-11155847
> Here's a link to this thread a few months ago when I could access my old account. As u can see Abe has clearly stole my avatar I was the only member on RIU wit that for ages.


you only robbed it from somebody else though? he just wants to fit in the poor lad. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

bad form stealing an avvi, is it an act of aggression?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> you only robbed it from somebody else though? he just wants to fit in the poor lad. lol


I never stole it from anyone I stole it from google many years ago lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> bad form stealing an avvi, is it an act of aggression?


I consider it to be the worst form of aggression mate. Me and Abe need to have this shit out !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I didn't even she the name just instantly thought it was you hulk lool


When I first was scrolling down and seen the avvy I had to look myself I thought I was on an old page for a second.


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2015)

he's just a wannabe uk-thread'er with his greenhouse exo cheese. lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

@MG , the girls r going in next week when my bro is back m8, there doing ok , about 8-9" in small pots under a 250w atm, got a couple of exo & livers to join them.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 31, 2015)

Bought some bug killer today parlayed em a soon as I got in and just done it again its deffo working spotted a couple of dead ones onnaleaf so gave em another dose then will do again in 3 days fucking things tryba mess with ghetts get up ...even sprayed me unrooted clones hope they'll be ok..all the new cuts smell real nice man hope I can beat these thrips and get a nice grow out of em


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Just ordered a munch a new American place opened near me. So I'm getting a gourmet hotdog with bbq pulled pork and cheese, skin on chips, and a hot fudge brownie with Nutella ice cream, fucking amazing, the cunts better hurry up. !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bought some bug killer today parlayed em a soon as I got in and just done it again its deffo working spotted a couple of dead ones onnaleaf so gave em another dose then will do again in 3 days fucking things tryba mess with ghetts get up ...even sprayed me unrooted clones hope they'll be ok..all the new cuts smell real nice man hope I can beat these thrips and get a nice grow out of em


How's the drying coming along with the exo scrog mate? You sampled any yet?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just ordered a munch a new American place opened near me. So I'm getting a gourmet hotdog with bbq pulled pork and cheese, skin on chips, and a hot fudge brownie with Nutella ice cream, fucking amazing, the cunts better hurry up. !!


Do they deliver to S Wales ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Do they deliver to S Wales ?


Haha you wish mate lol, You got nothing similar near yourself ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

I've just read the best review I think I'll ever see on just eat lmao.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How's the drying coming along with the exo scrog mate? You sampled any yet?


Yeh man its dry and smoking mate just mixed the livers and exo together as I think its he same??? 27 oz altogether plus in chopped one early that gave me an oz


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha you wish mate lol, You got nothing similar near yourself ?


No m8, apart from the usual chink ,paki & Mc d's , I'm up in the sticks abit


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

Tip of the day, Don't comprimise when it comes to sex aids !
Mrs asked if I wanted a cock ring that fits behind yer balls , as she was flicking threw Anne summers catalogue .just so happens I had an elastic band handy ,& told her "not at that price, I can improvise",then proceeded to fit elastic band over my cock & balls . After 10 mins & my toilet area turning black & blue, she had to cut the band off with scissors .My bollox are sore as fuck ! Stick yer fucking sex aids I say !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally got my veg tent setup at long fucking last lol, whacked 2 DPQ in there for now and starting off the Kandy Kush (OG Kush x Trainwreck) tomorrow and have reserved a spot for the Blue meanie lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Finally got my veg tent setup at long fucking last lol, whacked 2 DPQ in there for now and starting off the Kandy Kush (OG Kush x Trainwreck) tomorrow and have reserved a spot for the Blue meanie lol


Kandy kush can be really nice I've had it a few times in the dam and it's always a nice sweet smoke but I've noticed some phenos are sweeter than others, But either way it's got a real nice sweet sherbet sorta taste to it.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah I been busy working out who merlots employer is, lool so easy from the clues hes given, so few women in that part of france with that sorta job, quite a successful lady actually I was shocked reading her tax return, anyways gotta love the dark net imo, anyway were all talking to each other by phone whch is how it goes when there stranger danger, hope you all have a lovely day and merlot your secret is safe with me don't worry man



Tax returns via DN lmao....this shit is so easy it's nearly not worth doing anymore.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Tax returns via DN lmao....this shit is so easy it's nearly not worth doing anymore.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Kandy kush can be really nice I've had it a few times in the dam and it's always a nice sweet smoke but I've noticed some phenos are sweeter than others, But either way it's got a real nice sweet sherbet sorta taste to it.


Im just starting it off for a mate thats had to tear down for a while to have council put new windows in etc, now ive got the veg tent im gna get it started for him n get a round of cuts ready for when hes gd to go again but im no overly interested in running a 10 weeker atm, wanna get my flower times down closer to 8 weeks


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2015)

howdy lads hows it kicking then? im alive lol

no net was all bill paid but got another problem kinda between living spaces missus is only me besty n allowed a late night bouty call 2night cause i got the proper, was kinda me own fault was mingled last week n fell asleep on the sofa i dont wake up the best when mingled, ive been woken n wasnt on the piss but mingled on a pharmacutical cocktail of fun so i remember it clearly didnt no what the fuck i was doing at the time tho lol

anyway ive got woke up n gone to the kitchen to make a sausage n mushroom sarnie, i member putting the snags in and then fuck no's why but ive thought some money on the side 10 n 20ps was me mushrooms ive then been nabbed n told about my honest mistake lol to which ive gave a load of verbal bout u cant fucking cook its me shitake money lmao

didnt go down too well n been in the doghouse since lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3470456


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

fuks sake man where ya bin?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

im fuked on kief and red wine been on the dryce hash today fukn stuff waitin on the straiteners


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fuks sake man where ya bin?


had no net mate was all and then i fucked it up with my cooking antics, where have i been! been roasting me nuts off in me pals grow house with night lights if you dont get aslepp before they come on forget it fucking el aint been nice hence the heavy self medicating n not sleeping a wink this last few days lol

just a quick visit on here only round the missus till she sobers up n hates me again lol, might be off for a while seriously thinking of fucking off to rehab aka me mum n sisters down london lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> had no net mate was all and then i fucked it up with my cooking antics, where have i been! been roasting me nuts off in me pals grow house with night lights if you dont get aslepp before they come on forget it fucking el aint been nice hence the heavy self medicating n not sleeping a wink this last few days lol
> 
> just a quick visit on here only round the missus till she sobers up n hates me again lol, might be off for a while seriously thinking of fucking off to rehab aka me mum n sisters down london lol


sounds lke a plan mate get em off ya back for a bit


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 31, 2015)

right offski n wont be about for a while dont panic or miss me too much i loves ya all n got every addy saved on floppy disk n backed up on me win xp lappy lol

o did i read bout u on the acid irsih or sumone, alot of the darknet stuff is poorly dosed im not into them but u want 300ug orange sunshine from petch (uk) or the dam.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 31, 2015)

Just tried buying a btc on a new account talk about taking the piss think its a sign....leave the dn alone ghett fuck that shit lol I got some d coming from the states anyway duck agora and ya shitty bitcoins haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just tried buying a btc on a new account talk about taking the piss think its a sign....leave the dn alone ghett fuck that shit lol I got some d coming from the states anyway duck agora and ya shitty bitcoins haha


Aye my m8 was tryina buy some the other day, he forgot his ACC details so set up a new one but he says it was a whole handling, eventually he figured out his old ACC details instead. Well plants is flipped to flower now just gotta wait 10 long weeks ffs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 just mined what I used on thrips when I had em, plant vitality plus, that got rid of them mostly and then I banged in one of them toxic strips everyone's feared off lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

Morning lads, fuckin hell Rambo that was a flying visit lol I've replied to your email mate, 

Well I'm in a good mood I woke up and checked my cuttings and all of them have rooted already apart from 1. That has only been just over a week since I took em and I never used any rooting gel or powder. It was just cut off the plant and into jiffys and left in the prop to do its stuff.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning lads, fuckin hell Rambo that was a flying visit lol I've replied to your email mate,
> 
> Well I'm in a good mood I woke up and checked my cuttings and all of them have rooted already apart from 1. That has only been just over a week since I took em and I never used any rooting gel or powder. It was just cut off the plant and into jiffys and left in the prop to do its stuff.


always a bonus, whats this lot uve taken?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> always a bonus, whats this lot uve taken?


Livers mate, well I was told it was livers but now I've been told it may be exo as the cuts got mixed up, either way I'm happy, it looks and smells different to all the exo I've grown before so I'm hoping its defo livers.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 1, 2015)

gd news for the irish lads lol

http://praguepot.com/2015/07/31/ireland-will-decriminalize-cannabis/


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> gd news for the irish lads lol
> 
> http://praguepot.com/2015/07/31/ireland-will-decriminalize-cannabis/


They have been talkin bout it alrite but nuthin set in stone yet and wont be for a few yrs yet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hit the plants hard with westlands resolver bug killer even sprayed me unrooted cuts and this morning they're all bang on and not a thrip in sight I'll hit em hard again in 2 days time just to make sure...got me sen a 12 case of Newport on the way gonna do some blasting next week  ...oh and the guava dawg I have is the pink/purple pheno and smells fuckin ace my apollo13's leaves are going red underneath hoping for some next dank off these lot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hit the plants hard with westlands resolver bug killer even sprayed me unrooted cuts and this morning they're all bang on and not a thrip in sight I'll hit em hard again in 2 days time just to make sure...got me sen a 12 case of Newport on the way gonna do some blasting next week  ...oh and the guava dawg I have is the pink/purple pheno and smells fuckin ace my apollo13's leaves are going red underneath hoping for some next dank off these lot


yeah i use that, kills everything it seems within a few hours-a day

Hows the BM`s looking?

feels weird having a veg tent at long last, just itching to fill it up but gna restrain myself as its only a small tent lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeh it had which nest buy sticker on it so it sold it to me lol and fuck yeh its good stuff dead as dodos in there only thing breathing is me plants  just sent u a msg mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 1, 2015)

Meanies looking bang on at 5 days in or however long it is now lol she hasn't stretched much I've heard she doesn't son that's good but my Apollo is about a foot away from the light haha can see me getting probs with it.....aye bet its nice to have a little veg set up keeps things moving quicker mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ribena email me mate I've not got your email addy anymore.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ribena email me mate I've not got your email addy anymore.


 i havent got yours mate lol, have you got shawny or GHB`s e-mail? he/they can sort you out with my addy, just dont wanna PM if if ya know what i mean lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> i havent got yours mate lol, have you got shawny or GHB`s e-mail? he/they can sort you out with my addy, just dont wanna PM if if ya know what i mean lol


Are u still on the old one with the old username ? 
I've asked ghetto but he's not seen my msg yet.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Are u still on the old one with the old username ?
> I've asked ghetto but he's not seen my msg yet.


yes mate thats the one


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yes mate thats the one


Email mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Email mate


replied mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

It's a Saturday night for fuck sake lads. Where is everyone. I'm half pished and now family night starts I need to sit and watch the ninja turtles film with the wife and kids. I need some decent banter to get me thru this lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a peek inside my flower area today , it's just coming up for 5 weeks flowering. Another 5 to go. The zlh is filling out much more than the psy but I don't care the psychosis is all personal. The close up bud pics are the psychosis.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's a Saturday night for fuck sake lads. Where is everyone. I'm half pished and now family night starts I need to sit and watch the ninja turtles film with the wife and kids. I need some decent banter to get me thru this lol.


In da pub man havin a few meself


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3470929 View attachment 3470931 View attachment 3470932 View attachment 3470934 View attachment 3470935 Here's a peek inside my flower area today , it's just coming up for 5 weeks flowering. Another 5 to go. The zlh is filling out much more than the psy but I don't care the psychosis is all personal. The close up bud pics are the psychosis.


Cant wait till mine are showing buds, reckon I could yeild good off this one if I keep them from stretching too much. Next runs goina be blue meaine and zlh. Having a few beer tonight mesel, have a few pills and I've been thinking of taking one but I've to take me niece somewhere in morning at 8 and its 60mile ther and the same back lol so I've told mesel that's out the window


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Cant wait till mine are showing buds, reckon I could yeild good off this one if I keep them from stretching too much. Next runs goina be blue meaine and zlh. Having a few beer tonight mesel, have a few pills and I've been thinking of taking one but I've to take me niece somewhere in morning at 8 and its 60mile ther and the same back lol so I've told mesel that's out the window


Ha ive a bit a proper and was gonna do it bit ive shit to do in morn meself so debatein it too


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha ive a bit a proper and was gonna do it bit ive shit to do in morn meself so debatein it too


Lol, na fuck it mines out the window I reckon.....was even goina just take a half ffs to see what ther like lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, na fuck it mines out the window I reckon.....was even goina just take a half ffs to see what ther like lol


They them red doms man ?? I got sum pink paul franks cupl weeks ago they were fckn decent pills .. theres a few diff presses so watch which 1s ya get tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> They them red doms man ?? I got sum pink paul franks cupl weeks ago they were fckn decent pills .. theres a few diff presses so watch which 1s ya get tho


Aye m8 ther more pinky purple looking tho, a good press too, all different spots on the dominos on each one lol I was trying to match them up lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yea and if i was to dabble in the bag i wudn stop  .. only thing ir 1 rhonda rousey fitin tnite in ufc shes sum beast


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Aye I was looking to watch that too m8, I had this shit landed on me last minute and kinda couldn't say naw


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I was looking to watch that too m8, I had this shit landed on me last minute and kinda couldn't say naw


Ahh i fckn hate them last min drop offs be like wtf did i just agree to ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 1, 2015)

Looking good hulk getting stacked mate 

Here's MG's lemons? At 1 week and a suprise domino lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking good hulk getting stacked mate
> 
> Here's MG's lemons? At 1 week and a suprise domino lolView attachment 3470983 View attachment 3470986 View attachment 3470987 View attachment 3470985


That's not one week flowering I've only switched em, the first 2 pics there's 2 days between them

Ye never showed the first PIC to show the difference in a week


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Very similar press that to the white 1s man


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Id say this is them mg ...

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34206


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Id say this is them mg ...
> 
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34206


Fuck they sound pretty good lol.....

Mine look different colour tho, def more pink/purple than red


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck they sound pretty good lol.....


Sound decent alri man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, na fuck it mines out the window I reckon.....was even goina just take a half ffs to see what ther like lol


Go on you know you want to


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck they sound pretty good lol.....
> 
> Mine look different colour tho, def more pink/purple than red


These are the 1s i had cuple weeks ago.. they were strong

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34815


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

There is light purple ones on pill report and the seem more like the ones I have, sound OK too


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> There is light purple ones on pill report and the seem more like the ones I have, sound OK too


Good site tho..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34980


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's not one week flowering I've only switched em, the first 2 pics there's 2 days between them
> 
> Ye never showed the first PIC to show the difference in a week


Well I don't know lol they all got jumbled up in me phone I don't know what's what haha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2015)

fukin clone onlies cuss the cunts when im growing em and slag em worst when I don't have them cos I need the cash lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2015)

slike Rambo says, exo may not be the best weed out there but its in everyones top 5 so suk it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

IMO the psychosis is the smelliest and tastiest of them all, when I grow them it is anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

What u got atm anyway zeddd? U still got then lemon?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> IMO the psychosis is the smelliest and tastiest of them all, when I grow them it is anyway


turns me into a loon


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Na I fuckin love it lol, just wasnt yielding as good for me as the lemon at the time


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What u got atm anyway zeddd? U still got then lemon?


nah me buyer wasn't keen so no pont keeping her hope someone does cos its obv not for veryone but ts my fav lemon weed, the buyer s knowledgable so cant argue and hes rite if t affects saleability, not a sentmental person more focused on gpw tbh


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 1, 2015)

The exo ain't in my top five smokes but it's got prob the best bag appeal and anyone that smells it wants it. That's probably its main selling point I think. The psychosis is nicer for me and I love the zlh as well. This is my first time with livers so I will report back later on that one. 
I've not got a zlh mother but once I set up my big perpetual grow again in October if I can get another cut of it, it will be a keeper in my grows for years to come I think.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The exo ain't in my top five smokes but it's got prob the best bag appeal and anyone that smells it wants it. That's probably its main selling point I think. The psychosis is nicer for me and I love the zlh as well. This is my first time with livers so I will report back later on that one.
> I've not got a zlh mother but once I set up my big perpetual grow again in October if I can get another cut of it, it will be a keeper in my grows for years to come I think.


the cunt loves light and nutes but im after some of donalds purps fuk me can those geeza print beans smelly cherry is the bomb for sure and theres a 45 day pheno in there , I know cos lost it on a reveg dozey cunt that I am


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the cunt loves light and nutes but im after some of donalds purps fuk me can those geeza print beans smelly cherry is the bomb for sure and theres a 45 day pheno in there , I know cos lost it on a reveg dozey cunt that I am


Aye if u can pull something that has weight and funk at 45 days ur onto a winner


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 2, 2015)

fuck me can tell its sunday no cunt is outta bed before 3pm lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the cunt loves light and nutes but im after some of donalds purps fuk me can those geeza print beans smelly cherry is the bomb for sure and theres a 45 day pheno in there , I know cos lost it on a reveg dozey cunt that I am


i binned of my smelly cherry seedlings cause they were runty looking and all the others had left them so far behind they started to suffer, i am regretting it now like. wish i had more time and space because i need to grow more BB stuff lol.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 2, 2015)

pyscho is nicer than the exo smellier n stinkier and taste nicer with that fruity twang it has, but on a 8wk chop the exo will yield more, and 95% of people buying couldnt tell the difference between the exo n pyscho, its just cheese to most.

i had loads of the 1st white dominos, some of the best dutchies ive had, bit dubious bout these new coloured ones the second batch's are rarely as good.


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2015)

somebody bought the press but couldn't afford the recipe lol. sounds about right.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone from the UK make the mistake of visiting Amsterdam this weekend only to find out it was cANAL Pride weekend?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Anyone from the UK make the mistake of visiting Amsterdam this weekend only to find out it was cANAL Pride weekend?


No be there in december tho


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2015)

DST said:


> Anyone from the UK make the mistake of visiting Amsterdam this weekend only to find out it was cANAL Pride weekend?


seems to be everywhere mate, was here this weekend too.
hear about that nut in israel who stabbed a couple of people at a gay pride went to jail for over a decade then stabbed 6 more when he got out and went on another rampage last week.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds like not such a Happy person.

Edit
Plemon on the cure.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> seems to be everywhere mate, was here this weekend too.
> hear about that nut in israel who stabbed a couple of people at a gay pride went to jail for over a decade then stabbed 6 more when he got out and went on another rampage last week.


Seen that the other day alri sum fckn mad cunts out there


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 2, 2015)

More goin on in a nuns knickers than this place


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2015)

Here, Grumpy a pic of a plemon in veg.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2015)

gay shame parade more like, still no need to stab people cos they pack fudge, choose life imo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2015)

ghb said:


> i binned of my smelly cherry seedlings cause they were runty looking and all the others had left them so far behind they started to suffer, i am regretting it now like. wish i had more time and space because i need to grow more BB stuff lol.


they (smelly cherry)take off in flower, I had mne in with some cheese haze whch outgrew the tent so I was disappointed with myself, the stone off it tho is nice ghet said it was speedy I fnd it like one mnute im stoned then im strait then I go out on the bke and come over all stoned again, like it. need to buy some seeds as the 45 day pheno is in there somewhere


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> gay shame parade more like, still no need to stab people cos they pack fudge, choose life imo


I agree , stick to shooting em !


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

morning ass bandits!


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2015)

easy all hows it going i been away on licence recall but am back out now to be honests it did me good to clense the body and shit whats been happening in here while i been away anyways lads ?


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> What a lot of bollocks. Man up you fucking pussy and admit you fucked up rather than this shit !


fucked up what ?
aint fucked up shit fuckall i could do about it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> morning ass bandits!



Afternoon, keeping well?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> easy all hows it going i been away on licence recall but am back out now to be honests it did me good to clense the body and shit whats been happening in here while i been away anyways lads ?


same shit different week.......lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2015)

fuckall been happening then lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so whats this thc bs, so his mate has been loggin on every day, ffs, think were stupid?


who's been loggin on every day because i know it aint fucking me 
my missus came in here and posted but apart from that no one been logging in as me


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 3, 2015)

my bird uses my computer and rollitup logs in auto 
i got no reason to lie i would of been posting messages if i was on here fuck sake lads you lot make too much out of nothing why would i have to lie in the first place


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> who's been loggin on every day because i know it aint fucking me
> my missus came in here and posted but apart from that no one been logging in as me


dafuk?


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

thc you're out of the club until further notice..............
good job we got that ssh cut out of you first lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

food, money, clothes, medical attention and shelter. 

these cunts must think they have won the lottery when they rip the curtains open on that wagon and see the cold grey light of uk day. 


all those films that make it seem as though paradise is this


when really it is this


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> food, money, clothes, medical attention and shelter.
> 
> these cunts must think they have won the lottery when they rip the curtains open on that wagon and see the cold grey light of uk day.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I couldn't have said it better mate lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ribena email mate.


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

ooof detroit.
man we have some rough areas here in the u.k but from what i can gather that place is hell on the western hemisphere. shame really when you consider what it has given america and the rest of the world. too much to mention.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

motown music, automobiles.. And Coney Dogs.
all the RE prices plummeted, hit bottom rlly, and there has been some investment like tech, arts and a few others. it's real sketchy there though, I like to visit. all cities have a certain energy, this just happens to be a drive away. insane contrast between nu development and apocalyptic.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

a similar thing happened here in liverpool but on a much smaller scale. 

the only real industry here was the docks, so everything was based around that. around the time containerised shipping started dominating, the working man was no longer needed and the city turned from a relative boom town and hub of activity to a ghetto within a decade. 

however some intelligent individuals who see the value of the bigger picture noticed that the city has a story to tell and a lot of great architecture to boot so there was money to be made. it's now one of the biggest tourist attractions in the country and we all lived happily ever after lol.

detroit is a bigger job for sure, gonna need more than lick of paint to sort out that mess.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 3, 2015)

ghb said:


> a similar thing happened here in liverpool but on a much smaller scale.
> 
> the only real industry here was the docks, so everything was based around that. around the time containerised shipping started dominating, the working man was no longer needed and the city turned from a relative boom town and hub of activity to a ghetto within a decade.
> 
> ...


Liverpool is the English Glasgow lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

capital of cuture! we got it in spades lad







aintree grand national they do it classy


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

http://theync.com/sjaakburger/crane-collapses-onto-houses-in-alphen-the-netherlands-2-angle-views.htm

these crane operators been on that dog kush lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2015)

abe man change your avvi please, im thinking hulk has gone to sht with these posts then I realise its you, its cultural man a scot don't sound anything like an American and I was worried for hm


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2015)

actually while m on one, abe you have fuked the thread by insulting one of the founding members, a great breeder/grower who is lked and respected by all, he has given me genetics that have blown me away, never asked for money, rep or recommendation but just gives muppets like us some quality genetics for us to fuk up.....u know who im talkin about, and americans are the fukin pariahs of this world cos ur so laced with junk food and fluoride and mass media even weed cant save u so gtfn and u are on ignore once ive read ur reply


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)

DPQ`s flower shot, scuse the odd yellow leaf


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)

DPQ triploids in veg tent


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Room shot, ( i know i need to clean up in there lol)

DPQ in the back 10.5 weeks FS, 2 in the front are Blue kush x Blue pit 6wks FS and the tiny one is another DPQ, all 12/12 FS and on just water


----------



## Merlot (Aug 3, 2015)

@abe supercro - you're fired!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

iknowent off on don, a lil ways back if that's what you're referring to zedd. not bcos fluoride or ffs food but av misdirected hyperbolic moments. doc says more indica. 

immer wit the droit bs, and normanS? Of Course don jesus knowledge is a talented grower no real disrespect was intended, just reckless on me part unimaginary slurs. also medicropper07 was likey some conspiracy uk posse dreamed up, that's wenshite started. still a friend of thread not applying rest of week as wanker courtesy


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2015)

^^^^^^^what a load of old horseshit ffs I can hardly understand a word of it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

with all due respect, at least it had more content than your turd of a post. ffs, callin yourself master is almost as stoopid as puttin super in front ye name lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2015)

Mines straight and to the point abe, most of ur posts on here are just a load of fucking gibberish that folk can hardly understand....maybe it's just ur yank take on our English language, who knows. And as for the master....don't be jealous


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't directly address you because you chose such a ridiculous name, you didn't think that one through. sorry but it's true.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

Master Grower is indeed a master !, "when you can take joint from hand...you may leave this place"

If ya don't remember Kung fu , then forget the last quote !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

this will surprise none, but i cant actually remember what was said. Water off a ducks arse to me.

it's priceless this thread, we scare off new blood then get bored with each others crack or lack of. Mind some of.the new blood can gtf like haha.

so roll call haha slippers is still awol as is the Mo'law botherer. Bit Shan if her not giving old Rambo the WiFi key like.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Morning all, think the Fairy has been on the speed or something as had her frantically knocking on the door to get in @820am this morning ffs, didnt even think Fairies worked that early lol, made good progress tho, few hundred miles in a little over 18hrs lol

Now just gotta get this cut into the veg tent without the kids seeing lmao and then i can investigate the bonus gift Fairy bought with her as well lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

always a nice when the fairy lands with a brucey bonus eh.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Evening fuckers, I'm also enjoying some quality product that the fairy delivered this morning,
Well that's me just done my last jail visit for now thank fuck, my mate is getting released nxt week so no more 60 mile round trip every week to see the cunt lol. 
Few beers and a nice smoke to see the night out now. !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening fuckers, I'm also enjoying some quality product that the fairy delivered this morning,
> Well that's me just done my last jail visit for now thank fuck, my mate is getting released nxt week so no more 60 mile round trip every week to see the cunt lol.
> Few beers and a nice smoke to see the night out now. !!


Mad 1 nxt week so hulk ..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> always a nice when the fairy lands with a brucey bonus eh.


indeed ,especially on the day you are going to run out lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mad 1 nxt week so hulk ..


Yeah mate it's gonna be a mad messy one nxt week, I've got a big party planned for him nxt weekend to celebrate his release, Then I've booked a 2 day trip to the dam for him and me nxt month. So he's a lucky fucker with a lot to look forward to coming out to.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate it's gonna be a mad messy one nxt week, I've got a big party planned for him nxt weekend to celebrate his release, Then I've booked a 2 day trip to the dam for him and me nxt month. So he's a lucky fucker with a lot to look forward to coming out to.


Beginning to sound a bit "brokeback mountainy" lmao


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Beginning to sound a bit "brokeback mountainy" lmao


Hahaha I thought that after I posted it lol. Just the last line tho.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

But na it's just gonna be a proper lads trip with plenty booze, drugs and sluts !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

My little summit summit from the lovely fairy today !


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate it's gonna be a mad messy one nxt week, I've got a big party planned for him nxt weekend to celebrate his release, Then I've booked a 2 day trip to the dam for him and me nxt month. So he's a lucky fucker with a lot to look forward to coming out to.


Sounds good man.. misses booked a trip to the dam in december wud hav rathered barca but wat can ya do ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3472952 My little summit summit from the lovely fairy today !


Looks nice  .. wat is it man ???


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sounds good man.. misses booked a trip to the dam in december wud hav rathered barca but wat can ya do ..


When in December mate? I'm in the dam every December with the wife cos it's both our bdays, I'm there the week before Xmas this year.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Looks nice  .. wat is it man ???


Just some exo


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> When in December mate? I'm in the dam every December with the wife cos it's both our bdays, I'm there the week before Xmas this year.


Nah im there near the start of the month 4 of us goin so least i can bunk of on her ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 4, 2015)

Anybody heard of the lax fella at all ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Anybody heard of the lax fella at all ?


That's a fair few weeks now he's been gone, fuck knows????????

I thought ud have a number for him irish, no?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Think it's been over a month or so now since anyone's heard from lax, I hope the ol slipper bandit is ok, 
I think a cpl ppl had his number but no one can get a hold of him on the phone either.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2015)

you can't help but worry for the lad really. he was on here more than anyone so leaving without saying bye is definitely out of character.

just hope it's nothing too serious and his family have had some kind of intervention or something.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's a fair few weeks now he's been gone, fuck knows????????
> 
> I thought ud have a number for him irish, no?


No man i dnt hav 1 for him


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2015)

,mdnc;lqef ; r.mfd;e3nrk rfltgm ,qkd...abe, rest of you yeah I rec lax needs to stay off here if he listens to his doctors, I hope the lad gets better soon, the drugs l get u in the end imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ,mdnc;lqef ; r.mfd;e3nrk rfltgm ,qkd...abe, rest of you yeah I rec lax needs to stay off here if he listens to his doctors, I hope the lad gets better soon, the drugs l get u in the end imo


Once more in English please mate lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 4, 2015)

I reckon either zeddds right or else the Garda have him for something?? There's fuck all the lad was really at tho that would mean they could hold him for 4 weeks so I'm with zeddd


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon either zeddds right or else the Garda have him for something?? There's fuck all the lad was really at tho that would mean they could hold him for 4 weeks so I'm with zeddd


He was ordering a lot of drugs on the dn, you never know if anything was spotted coming thru and they done a controlled delivery to catch him. Or if he got caught selling anything. 
I hope he's ok and just in rehab or something but would be good to know what the score was.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Evening rambo.....


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2015)

evening mate

hows we all doing?

i have a photo of lax maybe we could make missing posters? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

yo guys see its been kicking off in here again lol finley set up my new little veg tent only a 600 x 600 but it will help me out and keeps it out the house ill be able to take cutting tonight now


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> evening mate
> 
> hows we all doing?
> 
> i have a photo of lax maybe we could make missing posters? lol


Evening mate how's things? That u finally got your net sorted again?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> evening mate
> 
> hows we all doing?
> 
> i have a photo of lax maybe we could make missing posters? lol


Something like this?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2015)

no i have a proper pic of the slipper bandit, not that id ever post it or owt.

family intervention n rehab would be my educated guess....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Something like this?


No mate more like this, Note this is a genuine picture of lax he sent me lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening mate how's things? That u finally got your net sorted again?


nets been on for a while mate i just aint been here to use it lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> nets been on for a while mate i just aint been here to use it lol


lol I get u mate, how long u got tonight till she sobers up and kicks u out again lmao ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> lol I get u mate, how long u got tonight till she sobers up and kicks u out again lmao ?


the dramas of life hulk oh the dramas, im here for a few wks now mate till i get gone.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> the dramas of life hulk oh the dramas, im here for a few wks now mate till i get gone.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

hmm i got bugs on my plants little back things on the leafs bottom leafs going yellow thinking maybe cos they was in my loft when it was really hot ?


----------



## Harry1690 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

soon it will be....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

photos 3 is eggs thats on the back of the leafs photos 1 and 2 leaf damage


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> photos 3 is eggs thats on the back of the leafs photos 1 and 2 leaf damage


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

Mite Mr Pompy !, get some death spray on em ,or they will be fucked


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

The Borg Ribeina ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Mite Mr Pompy !, get some death spray on em ,or they will be fucked


whats the best thing to use im still in veg was just about to flip lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> The Borg Ribeina ?


spider mites=the Borg, used to be all over the forum a few years back lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats the best thing to use im still in veg was just about to flip lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

You're on a roll with that pic Ribina ! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 4, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> You're on a roll with that pic Ribina ! Hahahahahahaha


its actually a GIF but it wont work for some reason lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

Pomp I use plant vitality+ , well I did when I could get em , did em good every time , lots of shizz out there, go chemical if u want rid , or fuck about with myths & legends & hope for the best


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 4, 2015)

your too quick for me WF was gonna say the same lol is it even about anymore?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> your too quick for me WF was gonna say the same lol is it even about anymore?


Lol m8, great minds & all that, I had some of the bloke in local grow shop, wasn't supposed to flog it, they do a weaker version now , just up dose a bit , derrrr, still does the job , I will put link up hang on


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

i want rid lol i dont wanna be fucking around for weeks on end


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.root2success.co.uk/index.php/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=3835&category_id=188


Pricy, but works & lasts for long time Mr Dudly


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 4, 2015)

I used that plant vitality plus when I had a dose of thrips, got rid of em pretty quick. Mine was the newer weaker version of it cos couldn't get the old stuff, still worked well tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> http://www.root2success.co.uk/index.php/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=3835&category_id=188
> 
> 
> Pricy, but works & lasts for long time Mr Dudly


cool man dont care about the price as long as it sorts out my problem


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

was just trying to find some where closer to me so i can go get it tomorrow


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

They dispatch same day m8, av a google, get a big pump sprayer & soak fuckers , make sure u get under leaves , dip if poss .


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 4, 2015)

kk thats Plant Vitality brought this ok http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pump-Action-Pressure-Sprayer-fertilizer/dp/B000TAWBBC


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 4, 2015)

Westlands resolver killed my thrips within 24 hours says it kills mites too ...evening all how are we? Got a 1:18 scale rc thing does 35mph fuckin rapid man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> kk thats Plant Vitality brought this ok http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pump-Action-Pressure-Sprayer-fertilizer/dp/B000TAWBBC


That's it Pomp , now get to work soldier


----------



## Harry1690 (Aug 4, 2015)

. Kaya 47 auto week 9 PC grow


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 5, 2015)

Harry1690 said:


> View attachment 3473073. Kaya 47 auto week 9 PC grow


My next project actually is building on of these for brother in law........what lights/fans etc you got in there as by the look of the amount of condensation on the inside of the case you need to up the ventilation in the case, also the amount of condensation droplets on those ELECTRIC lightbulbs is quite worrying.............

Also are those like 9-10W bulbs or summat?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

'kinell aint seen a pc grow for a while. and with LED's in it.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 5, 2015)

The only thing you should keep in a PC case , is a fucking PC imo, oh, & yer £ & porn


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 5, 2015)

ive got to build one for the brother in law n thinking of doing it all LED if i can, just so he can have a 2 or 4 site Micro SOG in it as hes got a tiny bedsit with fuck all space/cupboards etc n had social workers etc visiting regularly, PC grow is the only option for him


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

afternoon guys i sprayed my plants with water and fairy liquid just b4 lights out today and droped the temp down to 20.c i read it could help a little untill i get the plant vitality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

trick is spraying regular enough to break the larvae cycle. And getting all of the plants which is easier said than done. Why I opt for the hot shot strips. GL pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

do they work cos i have loads of house spiders in my shed i wouldnt mind getting rid of to got alot of them false black widows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

they work very well. just hoy one in the grow knock the fans off for 6 hours in the off period and repeat next day or 3 days i did then get the strip out of the house disposed of properly. they're pretty toxic. I wouldn't recommend it if you have cats or dogs in or around the area, unless you don't like them.

the spiders are your friends man, they'll be eating the bugs.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

will it work on my wife she has life insureance lol mines in the shed m8 dont have my pets in there any how


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

aye it'll kill most things if you have it close enough to her it'll do the job, probably show up on the coroners report mind


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

ill put it under her pillow case then just leave it on the side of her bed then  wait for the money lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ill put it under her pillow case then just leave it on the side of her bed then  wait for the money lol


lol the tooth fairy aint real pompey lad.... besides that'd probably kill you both.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

haha better give that a miss then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm sure the DN has people to hire for that sort of thing. catch me on the right day and I'll do yours if you'll take care of mine haha


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 5, 2015)

Harry1690 said:


> View attachment 3473073. Kaya 47 auto week 9 PC grow


That's interesting, never seen one of those before


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

lol yeh man hear ya sounds like a plan


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 5, 2015)

@ Don, were u geting them strips from please m8 ? , ide use em outside in garage, shed ect, but fuck using inside. There an American Jobby r they not ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

aye you have to get em off ebay man. pricey as too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

yeh cost more in delivery then the strips them self lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

got my 2 new variable auto transformers just come this will make my fan stop humming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

small price to pay for bugs not munching your weed and you not feeling itchy every time your in the grow lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

lol yeh there is that i saw sat here last night reading about spider mites and kept scraching me head lol wasnt a nice feeling


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

i tell u what boys water and fairy worked pretty well lol ive only seem dead mites lol still going to give that plant vitality ago tho when i get it tomorrow tho


----------



## littlejacob (Aug 5, 2015)

Bonjour
Hello U.K growers!
I am french,as many of you guessed,and I did love to use T.G.A supersoil. But as some of you,certainly knowed,most of the ingredients are very hard to find in U.K and E.U!!
Do you know a good "recipe" of SSoil with all ingredients available around our country.So without big shipping cost...
Only tap water...a dream...
Biotabs would be a solution...for vegg,but for flo I need something else...
Have a great day
PS: I did not post in the organic thread,because I really need a more "local" answer!


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Hello U.K growers!
> I am french,as many of you guessed,and I did love to use T.G.A supersoil. But as some of you,certainly knowed,most of the ingredients are very hard to find in U.K and E.U!!
> Do you know a good "recipe" of SSoil with all ingredients available around our country.So without big shipping cost...
> ...



@*R1b3n4*
are you gonna or should i?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> @*R1b3n4*
> are you gonna or should i?


ill let you have the honour this time mate, think everyones getting tired of seeing it from me lmao


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Hello U.K growers!
> I am french,as many of you guessed,and I did love to use T.G.A supersoil. But as some of you,certainly knowed,most of the ingredients are very hard to find in U.K and E.U!!
> Do you know a good "recipe" of SSoil with all ingredients available around our country.So without big shipping cost...
> ...







surely it is the french growers thread you are looking for?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

any 1 played that project cars on ps4 yet ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 5, 2015)

Merlot tryn to sneak bak in i see  ha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2015)

bon fukin jaw, best supersoil receipe is coco and canna imo lol


----------



## littlejacob (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello poor imitation of hulk,I wonder why you need an avatar like this...something you miss in millimeter


----------



## littlejacob (Aug 5, 2015)

Why are you so agresive...
It is because you we French guys are the best fuckers on heart
And maybe I bang you girlfriend last summer,here in Cannes,that why you act like this!!!?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

The bandit has returned..damn benzos made mw forget all my passwords but been reading away. Bet u fags misses me


----------



## littlejacob (Aug 5, 2015)

And I fell really sorry for you guys, cause I'm maybe French but I hate cheese as deeply as you
Wow,I have a lot of English friend,cause I live on french riviera,maybe you don't like French,but many of you invade my country in summer,and some even stay...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> The bandit has returned..damn benzos made mw forget all my passwords but been reading away. Bet u fags misses me


cunt lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2015)

seems legit......


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

I missed u to zedd and i saw ur comcered posts...very cute lol


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

ghb said:


> seems legit......


Super legit ask me anything...


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Heres one...i remember when dubaholic ripped off one of our regs..i sent don A paclage b4 bemzos went mad on me lol nnn lemme think..gary has chickem legs zedds hone scuba diving on opium lol..will i go on?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

N ice has a gaping hole in his legs n of course NECROFUNTIMEs


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Bet u geys missed my spamming the thread lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2015)

well ya not dead ffs u on the diazzies tonight then?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah thanks for the general concern everyone..yeah juat got 50 boxes today for 600e n gonna turn thT to 3500-4000 so ive been makong greatomey Lately


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 5, 2015)

The slipper bandit returns. Ffs. I'm still dubious but I'll believe it for now lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 5, 2015)

So why so long before u made a new account? Why wait a month if u forgot ur password?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Shush chicken legs lol how about this u sent me a tast jakes dream sample that was delicious..we both love rotties n so on..im on crocks now so on slippers a they smell of hot ass after awhile


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So why so long before u made a new account? Why wait a month if u forgot ur password?


Valium coupled with a small break but i couldnt hwlp but read the threadya every morning..nice to hear alls good with the missus... U promise her a holiday or something haha


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

How can i prove this is i lol. Id be para muself woth randoma cominf in


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2015)

well ur taste in avvs hasn't improved much


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

wheres best place to get bitcoin from and whos the best vendor to get coke off ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lool he ain't been rehab then haha....made a batch af cheesy funky wax today proper thick n greasy and terpy ta fuck ....I'm 1 week in flower and me plants are about 18 inch away from the light some only 12 inch away ohhh Fuck


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool he ain't been rehab then haha....made a batch af cheesy funky wax today proper thick n greasy and terpy ta fuck ....I'm 1 week in flower and me plants are about 18 inch away from the light some only 12 inch away ohhh Fuck


he was a month in de briefing lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lool gone from leather slippers to crocks too slippery slope that he'll be on the browns next toe nails hanging out his sandles and all sorts


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 5, 2015)

do u guys use agora wallet ?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool gone from leather slippers to crocks too slippery slope that he'll be on the browns next toe nails hanging out his sandles and all sorts


Lol.the crocks ate easy to was as appose to old smelly slippers


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> do u guys use agora wallet ?


Yup juat change wallet after each transaction


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 5, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> Shush chicken legs lol how about this u sent me a tast jakes dream sample that was delicious..we both love rotties n so on..im on crocks now so on slippers a they smell of hot ass after awhile


Anyone with time and who's read the thread would know that, I want real proof, I think we need a dancing vid to prove its you. Lol


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 5, 2015)

Lool maybe aftwr. Few dribks lol will ppst pot crock poca eventually i suppose haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.redbull.com/pl/pl/motorsports/stories/1331739011621/red-bull-heli-drifting-baumgartner-przygonski-toyota-bolkov


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 5, 2015)

Welcome back slipper , nice NEW account & a NEW avi , great to see you back all NEW


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2015)

[


The slipper bandit said:


> Lool maybe aftwr. Few dribks lol will ppst pot crock poca eventually i suppose haha


shudda listened to the docs mate and stay well clear, ur on a bender btl ...?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hmmm so lax is back  .... MAYBE ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

All he has to do is click his slippers together 3 times & he's back home .


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

morning guys plants look worse for ware to day 24 hours after sparying water and fairy on them just as lights went out


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

A lot of nute lock looks like to me from first pic (as well as mite) you feeding full every water Pomp ?, Zedd , what u saying ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

I had that rusting , that just gets worse , every fucking time , but only with the livers, diff plants in same system were fine


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys plants look worse for ware to day 24 hours after sparying water and fairy on them just as lights went outView attachment 3473996 View attachment 3473997 View attachment 3473998 View attachment 3473999


im guessing by the the look of those its gna be easier to kill everything n start again tbh, otherwise ur gna lose weeks battling the mites an prob still not get a decent yield etc, we have all had to do it at some oint for various reasons, sometimes its quicker to just kill everything n start again etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> A lot of nute lock looks like to me from first pic (as well as mite) you feeding full every water Pomp ?, Zedd , what u saying ?


Borg damage lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Fairy no.2 just arrived woop woop


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

nute lock out prob cos i never phed the water just water and washing liquid id have to buy more seeds then cos i love this ssh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

ive gone over the plants a few times now cant see any eggs and the only mites i can see are dead


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

several things, firstly don't use detergent on plants use plant soap or potassium oleate which u can make with cooking oil and pH up or buy it lol, secondly u have burnt your plants and they are very sick and will prob not recover


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

well that sucks but guess its my own fault just gutted ive lost my ssh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.thejournal.ie/cannabis-worth-1-2-million-2254566-Aug2015/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

they got more weed then sense


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2015)

What zedd said, detergant aint good on plants unless it's an organic soap (which is often used in sprays to provide a coating effect to give even distribution to the product you use (or they use oil - often rape seed oil). Many years ago I sprayed a plant with washing liquid, the plant looked great after I sprayed it, was even soft to touch, lol. but the next day.....erm, broon breed! I would even hazard a guess that the plants nutes are not locked out and the fairy liquid has done pretty much most of the damage.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

i only wanted to slow down the mites till that plant vitality+ came


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

well safe to say its killed all the bugs but also killed the plants lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

any one advice on good seeds to get a good smoke and good yelder plz need to make some money bk lol


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> [
> 
> shudda listened to the docs mate and stay well clear, ur on a bender btl ...?


Man its hard to stop with my profit margins i buy 50 for 410 pounds n that turna into 3500-4000 n i move that in less than two weeks! Done rehab once never again


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> Man its hard to stop with my profit margins i buy 50 for 410 pounds n that turna into 3500-4000 n i move that in less than two weeks! Done rehab once never again


Is it really u?....


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys plants look worse for ware to day 24 hours after sparying water and fairy on them just as lights went outView attachment 3473996 View attachment 3473997 View attachment 3473998 View attachment 3473999


If the plans to kill your plants ypure dpongd a swell job buttercup


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Is it really u?....


U were the furst to offer me cutting..ur a pussy for posting pics by urself..lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

well yeh took the advice on someone who i know whos grown weed for like 20 years lol never again just looking at buying more ssh seeds and a Chocolate Haze and looking at 1 more


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hmmm so lax is back  .... MAYBE ?


U sorted me with blues n md when pezza fucked me over n i sorted u a q as a thank u


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> U were the furst to offer me cutting..ur a pussy for posting pics by urself..lol


Wtf u on about, posting pics???? Ur heads mangled. And first to offer u cutting? Wtf are u on son


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

any 1 tried Cookies Kush ?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

U always get either ice,bizzle or gary to post your pics..ddo u not? N u offered me thw cuttings cuz ud not thw room for wm but id declined as id mo perp setup yet..dawg..well rambo was the first but he wanted money(typical jew)


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm disappointed relax, all these people in here expressing there worry for u and u couldn't even let someone know ur ok.....u sir, can go fuck urself! Lol


Awwwww,i was grand, anything happens id have thw gf on here sorting n deleting everything but its these fucking benzos man DOnT GET high off your own aupply haha stil ive a mate callling aroynd for a box, i said mates rates so 70e for 2 lol crazy man y just need more customers man


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Did u see Merlots pic? Cunts looks a right paedo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

slipper pics or it's not him!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> slipper pics or it's not him!


Oh I still think he was arrested and has been let out for his cooperation and is now in here tryina gather more information for the cunts!


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> slipper pics or it's not him!


I took your advice n got crocks don lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> I took your advice n got crocks don lol


You've changed....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

right, INTO THE FUCKING SEA WITH HIM.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 did u get the email I sent ye??


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Lol, sound m8


----------



## ovo (Aug 6, 2015)

To nets, ah no son, haste not.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one advice on good seeds to get a good smoke and good yelder plz need to make some money bk lol


anything that mob Breeders Boutique brings out, lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one advice on good seeds to get a good smoke and good yelder plz need to make some money bk lol


Purple paralysis from cream of the crop seeds. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Purple_Paralysis/Cream_of_the_Crop_Seeds/


Jakes dream from breeders boutique


Or chuckies bride from eskobar seeds. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chuckys_Bride/Eskobar_Seeds/


These 3 are good yielders and a lovely smoke.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

sweet thanks m8


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2015)

seems you're a noob again until proven otherwise. we need pictorial confirmation of the european truck driver specials.



The slipper bandit said:


> U always get either ice,bizzle or gary to post your pics..ddo u not? N u offered me thw cuttings cuz ud not thw room for wm but id declined as id mo perp setup yet..dawg..well rambo was the first but he wanted money(typical jew)


you did get me with the bit about rambo though, maybe it is you, just put us out our misery will ya?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

ghb said:


> seems you're a noob again until proven otherwise. we need pictorial confirmation of the european truck driver specials.
> 
> 
> 
> you did get me with the bit about rambo though, maybe it is you, just put us out our misery will ya?


Hmm im still so so about it tbh most the stuff said any reg wud know on here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

slipper pics or it ain't him.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

ok brought some more ssh Purple Paralysis The Incredible Bulk and got OG Kush & Auto Lemon Feminized free now just gotta clean all my tent and get rdy to start over


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok brought some more ssh Purple Paralysis The Incredible Bulk and got OG Kush & Auto Lemon Feminized free now just gotta clean all my tent and get rdy to start over


U won't regret the purple paralysis it's a lovely plant with good yield and a really nice strong smoke.
Here's a cpl pics of an old PP plant I grew out the other year. I topped it for 4 and it grew like this. Was a beast of a plant and I had another 4 like it.


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Ive crocs now..thanka to dona suggestion...thwy amwll less


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

what size tent did you have m8

i just dont wanna pop tomany and have no room for them lol


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Dub ripped iriah off.... Not many folk know what!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

lax man gan canny.


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh it is i but ui understand the scepticism 
Its how we keep it close nit


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Jesus ice had 14 vals already haha


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Everyone notice how dependent tbis threads on me conversations bliown up..im the words of doom GOD MODE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

nah jus wish I was as cloud nine as yaself mate!


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah n 6 ciders in the fridge sweeet... Mwllow yellow boys


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh n bizzle had my number if u power puffs wana verify


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Yaaaaaay


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what size tent did you have m8
> 
> i just dont wanna pop tomany and have no room for them lol


I grew em in a 1.6x0.6x1.8 tent mate so it was a long narrow one. I had 5 pp and 3 or 4 exo in there. It was a bit crammed but I got a amazing yield that grow.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> Dub ripped iriah off.... Not many folk know what!


I posted it on here ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yea its deffo not lax cause he wudn touch cider


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea its deffo not lax cause he wudn touch cider


He couldn't remember his password but he remembers all this stuff that's happened....I have my doubts


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> Dub ripped iriah off.... Not many folk know what!


Ohh and dub himself wud know and i suppose the person he said he was waitin on caps of wud to which he said was ice....


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He couldn't remember his password but he remembers all this stuff that's happened....I have my doubts


Its ice or dub man ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I grew em in a 1.6x0.6x1.8 tent mate so it was a long narrow one. I had 5 pp and 3 or 4 exo in there. It was a bit crammed but I got a amazing yield that grow.


kk cool m8 cant wait to get stared again im gutted to have to throw them away they are 2ft tall was ready to flower lol


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Well i remember the stuff when i wasn't benzod lol the rwstis hazy been gettinf 50-100 weekly boxes


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its ice or dub man ...


U fucking dub lol youve famioy vwry close to whwre i live...any better?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> U fucking dub lol youve famioy vwry close to whwre i live...any better?


Pm me the last thing i helped ya out wit and we all good ... its just strange man .. want to belive it but ya know ya self


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> U fucking dub lol youve famioy vwry close to whwre i live...any better?


what freebee weed did I send u?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pm me the last thing i helped ya out wit and we all good ... its just strange man .. want to belive it but ya know ya self


I cant pm u.. But youve family cery close to me ur back doing coke ur an electrician n so on..oh n aaages ago u asked me.to aort u with smoke but id explained how much i make so would be a loss.dubaholic ripped u off.


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> what freebee weed did I send u?


Psychosis.. Vert tasty n in a delicious tasty of incrusred dub goodness...was for my. Vape..qevw also discussed ur awesome relationship with urdaughter....oh n nearly ate the food in there


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Id rather ppl pm these qs i dont like ramdons kbowinf out quirks


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh n yorkie send me insane growing pdfs!!


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh n me n zeddd have argues extensively about vaccinations


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

Gonna delete these post for.securuty


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea its deffo not lax cause he wudn touch cider


Benzos got me drinking n smokibg again totally off the wagon,speed n all


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't find it convincing enough, as don says get a pic up of the slippers, and don't say u ain't got one, lax would have always kept a pic of his prized pair


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

"One more thing mam" it's defo slipper lipps , all NEW & slippery , smells like an old damp carpet off the tip .


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

Fukinel ,ch4 bet them lads all wanna jizz on that teacher ! Wtf is going on these days ?, fucking undie section in Kay's catalogue is all I had to go on as a kid, & hope u could see a nipple or a bit of fur threw the sheer ones ! Phworrrrr


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fukinel ,ch4 bet them lads all wanna jizz on that teacher ! Wtf is going on these days ?, fucking undie section in Kay's catalogue is all I had to go on as a kid, & hope u could see a nipple or a bit of fur threw the sheer ones ! Phworrrrr


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> Oh n me n zeddd have argues extensively about vaccinations


fuk off I don't argue about this with anyone wtf u talkin about?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fukinel ,ch4 bet them lads all wanna jizz on that teacher ! Wtf is going on these days ?, fucking undie section in Kay's catalogue is all I had to go on as a kid, & hope u could see a nipple or a bit of fur threw the sheer ones ! Phworrrrr


link ?


----------



## Merlot (Aug 6, 2015)

Ohhhh drama in the collective!

Is it the real Lax or just another cunt? Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

Link Zedd ? It was on channel 4 at the time m8 , soz lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Link Zedd ? It was on channel 4 at the time m8 , soz lol


youtube clip?


----------



## Merlot (Aug 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3474375


You've been fired! be off with you yank cunt lmao

Can't be bashing mastergrowers!! you felt the force of the UK brigade lol scolded you were


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> youtube clip?


C'mon Zedd ffs lol, u know I'm old, fucked & bone idle !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

@zedd , that's not that YouTube clip by the way m8 lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @zedd , that's not that YouTube clip by the way m8 lol


five and twenty to one....im older than u mate I can still do old money and carry thruppneybits in my ring to steady it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You've been fired! be off with you yank cunt lmao


ahh ill absorb a lil anti murican sentiment merlot. and im no-lax. ave me moments like the next. regardless you-pussy, i know the guys are routing for me, lool. it's aok


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 6, 2015)

I know u r older Z, u r the senior on the ward !,I'm a close second


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> ahh ill absorb a lil anti murican sentiment merlot. and im no-lax. ave me moments like the next. regardless you-pussy, i know the guys are routing for me, lool. it's aok


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

@dura72 you still alive you old bastard?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Was sitting here watching my cats lez out on the floor whilst smoking a shitty tripleberry j n just wondering how many of the old old members still log in every now an again etc, if anyone remembers any of the old old members tag em in a random post in here like i did with the dura72 one above and lets see just how many ppl resurface lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2015)

lol bina u been biggin this dura geeza up for 5 years he came on once and told us he was at uni and fukked off again, u got a candle lit for the geeza or what?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol bina u been biggin this dura geeza up for 5 years he came on once and told us he was at uni and fukked off again, u got a candle lit for the geeza or what?


nah back in the day he was a proper funny cunt n probably the only person who could match/beat sambo at any substance/mix ya wanted lol, always funny listening to his stories as well


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2015)

Funny how that whole Ayrshire crew disappeared when Supersillybilly met his maker.......All a bit masonic if you ask me.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 7, 2015)

Lovely day to give up drugs & join an order !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Which order u have in mind wisdom?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Good morning all


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mornin fuckers. It's Friday !! Last day of work for the week then it's time to get my weekend drink on. Roll on 4pm.


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh hells you do!


zeddd said:


> fuk off I don't argue about this with anyone wtf u talkin about?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3474375


Thanka for ur genuine concern Btw


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You've been fired! be off with you yank cunt lmao
> 
> Can't be bashing mastergrowers!! you felt the force of the UK brigade lol scolded you were


Lick a dick frenchie


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Whys everyone busting aBs balls lol he ripped on don (we all do love pulling the piss) n don laughed it of quoting "water off a ducks back"...u guys do realise weve a frenchy here...


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

U know ita me when i flood pages with my excellence


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

@ sunny i ate too mNy vLs last night n forgot my password will i pm me lol


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Forogt rhw gmail password aswell hH


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Funny how that whole Ayrshire crew disappeared when Supersillybilly met his maker.......All a bit masonic if you ask me.


TBH i think when SSB OD`d it gave a lot of people a very quick slap of reality and from that it seems quite a few ppl toned down their excesses/behaviour etc, fuck even Dura got himself sorted n went n got a job etc and a lot of the other scottish lads moved to other forums as they didnt like the amount on offer in here on a daily basis, too tempting for em whilst they were trying to tone down etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> @ sunny i ate too mNy vLs last night n forgot my password will i pm me lol


Fuck me you need to lay off them things,cant remember a passwrod, cant even spell her name right ffs lol

@sunni lax has been a twat n fucked up his account, any chance you can help him with it please?


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah, what he said


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

...thanks rimmer


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh and dub himself wud know and i suppose the person he said he was waitin on caps of wud to which he said was ice....


Pm me n ill tell u where ur family live near me if u like the


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> Pm me n ill tell u where ur family live near me if u like the


Il belives ya ... how the fck did u manage to 4get all ur passwords ha  ur sum boy


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Valium bender lol i chamgey passwords eveey few weeks loool


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u see Merlots pic? Cunts looks a right paedo


Hes worse than a pedo hes a faux french man


----------



## The slipper bandit (Aug 7, 2015)

No fucking mods about lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

The slipper bandit said:


> No fucking mods about lol


Its 2-3am where they are, they wont be online till about 3pm our time etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2015)

well I'm in the dog house again. Got yem 4:30 missus going acka. Bad crack when you've to go to graft for a bit peace ffs. Praying to god a spoons brekkie will fix me.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Which order u have in mind wisdom?


One were all drugs r free , 10 women to every bloke,& you get yer dick sucked by em on a regular basis for no apparent reason , either that orBuddhism


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> hows it spam its a banner this is a weed forum give ur head a shake cause u broke nd aint makin a killin its not as if im plastering all over the site 2 posts get a life u child


 Coming from the person that has to obviously rely on referral rewards to get by in life that seems a bit rich, as for the child part, us ADULTS have MONEY to BUY seeds, we dont need to rely on a referral program to be able to afford the seeds we want y`know, so how about YOU give YOUR head a shake, move out of mummys basement n get a job so you dont have to spam shit all over forums?? Fucking keyboard warriors.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2015)

newsflash lad no one gives a fuck.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> see your jumping the gun you do not know me iv a massive grow im only 22 years old iv 260k in savings i dont need to rely on referrals cause the site im referrin offers easier options without even needing to be an affiliate you comment on strains you have tasted grown e.t.c for there database and they give you 2e for every 5 quick reviews users can post as many reviews as they like and as to relying on referrals as u previously said its called not giving up when you have a certain amount of cash its called entrepreneurship something you obviously no nothin about and as for the comment US ADULTS HAVE MONEY TO BUY SEEDS DATS A DICK MOVE cause theres adults dats less fortunate than gobshites like you that would realy appreciate some free seeds so get a grip u fckin sap and anyone that thinks this eejet is right in wat hes saying is a fool . some people are very sick and really need there strains like my mum with the hash oil yeno and they cant afford ya saying its there fault there gonna die of cancer cause they werent adult enuf to buy seeds shitebag id spit on ya if i seen ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> what part ireland ya from irish


The part ur not welcome now fck off wit yaself


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here we go meet ups and fistycuffs welcome to the uk growers thread lool

Hit some dmt last night must of not done enough tho as only got mildvisuals with eyes closed for abiut 3 mins and a dirty taste for about half hour lol next one im gonna just load up abig bowl and hit the fcker till i pass out surley thats a guaranteed breakthrough


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> see your jumping the gun you do not know me iv a massive grow im only 22 years old iv 260k in savings i dont need to rely on referrals cause the site im referrin offers easier options without even needing to be an affiliate you comment on strains you have tasted grown e.t.c for there database and they give you 2e for every 5 quick reviews users can post as many reviews as they like and as to relying on referrals as u previously said its called not giving up when you have a certain amount of cash its called entrepreneurship something you obviously no nothin about and as for the comment US ADULTS HAVE MONEY TO BUY SEEDS DATS A DICK MOVE cause theres adults dats less fortunate than gobshites like you that would realy appreciate some free seeds so get a grip u fckin sap and anyone that thinks this eejet is right in wat hes saying is a fool . some people are very sick and really need there strains like my mum with the hash oil yeno and they cant afford ya saying its there fault there gonna die of cancer cause they werent adult enuf to buy seeds shitebag id spit on ya if i seen ya


Firstly, I seriously doubt you are telling the truth regarding your "savings", in fact your whole response just reads like the fantastical ramblings of a young dreamer/wannabe, I would be highly surprised if you have even finished puberty yet by the way you write.

Yes some people are very sick, as was my mother before she died of cancer, however i doubt there are many ppl in this country that would struggle to afford a pack of basic seeds from a seedbank or friend etc, ive got friends that are unemployed/on disability etc that can still afford it, hell its only the big seedbanks like the one you promote that rips people off for like £100 for 10 seeds, the smaller more patient focussed seedbanks like breeders boutique and others understand this so price their seeds lower to ensure access to the low incomed/disabled/medical patients etc.

As for all the threats and ill spit on ya bollocks........well, simply you wouldnt buttercup, after a short stint in the RAF(unarmed combat mandatory training) as a civvy, then onto 18 years of being a pub manager n doorman I can tell you with utmost certainty that unless you are a professional cage fighter or similar, you, like so many others before you will simply attempt it and be unconscious on the floor bleeding a few seconds later wondering what the fuck happened so dont go around making promises you cant keep......


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

@GSC legend , ur from ballymun ffs that says it all, watch ur pockets lads

Also ur on the wrong thread for punting ur seeds ffs, most in here have access to plenty of clones and clone onlies for free and if they want seeds I'm sure BREEDERS BOUTIQUE would sort some out with very good deals........try somewhere else ye gyp


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> yeah but you need to realise there is some people that cant afford them and i do have savings i was left 45k wen my nan passed and built it and i was in the irish defence forces for a year and a half it aint no thing bu screamin taking orders and following instruction its not hard i dont need to prove my wealth i earned it by working hard since i was 14 im saving to set up my life for my girl and child which are both very happy with the way i work if you go to original sensible seeds you will see they have free standard shipping also a free way 100% free way to get seeds so if i earn 5 euro which you would do in ten mins id get any single fem or auto seed within budget with free standard shipping and also a free fem or auto seed with every order no matter how big or small so just lay off and realise that its a good way for the less fortunate to get seeds in all fairness name 1 other site that does this


Are these people that "cant afford" seeds the same ones you see with huge flatscreen TV`s, brand new iphones n trainers etc as i seem to see a lot of those these days? Very few ppl that cant afford a pack of seeds, even on disability mate, so stop trying to blow smoke up peoples arses in between peddling your shitty referrals


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> watch ya face dnt get carved ya mean ha yeah im not saying theres not banks with cheaper seeds im jus stating its 100% free to earn without having to be an affiliate with free shipping too so go on the site ur self fill out five reviews ya will have a five balance pick your choice of seed get another free 2 autos or 2 fems up to you


No one here wants free fuckin autos. Also no one cares about the Monopoly money ye get for ur reviews, and as for slashin faces up, gone catch yer fuckin self on ye prick...come up north and I'll have ye raped


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2015)

MG you do NFT aye? I've a pal who's going to get a table going n it got me thinking I might have a stab at it. seeing as I've got less room I need to max the yield I can pull out of it. how easy is it to look after?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> MG you do NFT aye? I've a pal who's going to get a table going n it got me thinking I might have a stab at it. seeing as I've got less room I need to max the yield I can pull out of it. how easy is it to look after?


Never tried it m8, all wilmas and oxypots here

Never seen to many try the nft, think last one on here with it was yer girl unlucky wernt it. More for loadsa small plants ain't it, for some reason I'd rather grow big plants


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ballymun is full of kids tryn to live of a rep it got yrs ago fckn tools


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ballymun is full of kids tryn to live of a rep it got yrs ago fckn tools


It's a fuckin shithole m8, 240 odd k in the bank and he's still there lol, last time I was there I think I seen a few horses pulling carts still ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

GSC legend said:


> watch ya face dnt get carved ya mean ha yeah im not saying theres not banks with cheaper seeds im jus stating its 100% free to earn without having to be an affiliate with free shipping too so go on the site ur self fill out five reviews ya will have a five balance pick your choice of seed get another free 2 autos or 2 fems up to you


You dont seem to be getting this.....perhaps i should make myself clearer........

*WE HAVE NO FUCKING INTEREST IN YOUR SHITTY REFERRAL PROGRAM OR SEEDBANK, YOU ARE THE LATEST IN A LONG LINE OF OSSC REFERRAL WANKERS THAT HAS PASSED THRU HERE AN I DOUBT YOU WILL BE THE LAST EITHER,NOT ONE OF SAID REFERRAL WANKERS HAS EVER MANAGED TO GET A MEMBER IN HERE TO SIGN UP AND ITS NOT LIKELY TO HAPPEN IN THE FUTURE EITHER.*

*YOU REFERRAL WANKERS ARE ANNOYING, CLOG UP HALF THE SITE WITH THE SHIT YOU KEEP POSTING AND GENERALLY MAKE EVERYONE THINK YOU ARE DESPERATE WANKERS THAT NEED REFERRALS TO BE ABLE TO AFFORD SEEDS, ITS NOT BECOMING SO STOP IT

STOP IT!!

BAD REFERRAL WANKER!! NO SOUP FOR YOU!!*

*




*


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's a fuckin shithole m8, 240 odd k in the bank and he's still there lol, last time I was there I think I seen a few horses pulling carts still ffs


Pikey F1 you mean? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Never tried it m8, all wilmas and oxypots here
> 
> Never seen to many try the nft, think last one on here with it was yer girl unlucky wernt it. More for loadsa small plants ain't it, for some reason I'd rather grow big plants


ah right i see. I've a aquafarm jobby but it's a fucking size. it'd fill my 3x3 on it's todd. I've done small and big and it's definitely nicer seeing bigger. seeing some of the lads over in the states doing BB stuff is a sight. their outdoor grows are just nuts.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.u.tv/News/2015/08/07/Masked-men-hammer-nails-into-mans-hands-42573

Lol, that's the way to do it!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> http://www.u.tv/News/2015/08/07/Masked-men-hammer-nails-into-mans-hands-42573
> 
> Lol, that's the way to do it!


similar thing used to happen round my way bk in the day to the burglars/thieves etc if they were caught, hands smashed to fuck with a hammer, one lot even used to carve a T into their foreheads, many many years ago now tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> similar thing used to happen round my way bk in the day to the burglars/thieves etc if they were caught, hands smashed to fuck with a hammer, one lot even used to carve a T into their foreheads, many many years ago now tho


Ye ever hear of being tarred and feathered? Round here anyone at anything they shouldn't be at was tied to a lamppost in the area ther from with a big sign around there neck saying what they done, then they had hot tar threw round them and feathers lol, sometimes they wer left there for days......again that was a fair while ago tho


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ye ever hear of being tarred and feathered? Round here anyone at anything they shouldn't be at was tied to a lamppost in the area ther from with a big sign around there neck saying what they done, then they had hot tar threw round them and feathers lol, sometimes they wer left there for days......again that was a fair while ago tho


yeah the pikeys round this way still do it occasionally,seems reserved solely these days for pikeys that have fucked other pikeys over, doubt they can read n write to make a sign tho lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's a fuckin shithole m8, 240 odd k in the bank and he's still there lol, last time I was there I think I seen a few horses pulling carts still ffs


No wer near as bad as it once was man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Few pics of the zlh and psychosis in the flower area today, 4 more weeks today till chop time !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Well works done for the weekend, I've been and fed the plants, home now with a nice cold beer and a fat joint ! The weekend is starting properly, Off to the rap battles as well tomorrow gonna be a good laugh if this nice weather holds out !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 7, 2015)

afternoon guys my killermite came today bit late lol but least i got some for next time


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Well works done for the weekend, I've been and fed the plants, home now with a nice cold beer and a fat joint ! The weekend is starting properly, Off to the rap battles as well tomorrow gonna be a good laugh if this nice weather holds out !


Is that the one was cancelled the other week? Just fed me own plants, only one week in so 9 to go lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Is that the one was cancelled the other week? Just fed me own plants, only one week in so 9 to go lol.


Yeah mate it's the one that was cancelled 2 weeks ago, I've been looking forward to it for months so glad it's finally happening. 
9 weeks will fly by mate this grow feels like the fastest I've done and I'm leaving it a week or so longer than normal. Must just be me getting old that the times disappearing lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Aye they look good craic the battles.
How long u lettin the lemon go, I think it needs at least ten weeks, does for me anyway, still loadsa white hairs at 8-9 weeks, never ran it longer than 10 tho, fuck that. I'm hopin the blue meanie is a bit quicker once I get it goin


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye they look good craic the battles.
> How long u lettin the lemon go, I think it needs at least ten weeks, does for me anyway, still loadsa white hairs at 8-9 weeks, never ran it longer than 10 tho, fuck that. I'm hopin the blue meanie is a bit quicker once I get it goin


I'm leaving both the lemon and the psycho till 10 weeks but I might even give the lemon an extra few days to a week so nearer 11 weeks for that, I wanna see how much extra it packs on in the extra week or 2, longest I've left it before was just over 9 weeks and like u said still a lot of white hairs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

The real relax would have broke this silence by now. The slipper bandit is a fake lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Aye I'm still not convinced, even if it is him he just doesn't seem the same.....the real relax has gone


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

If he ever managers to figure out his old password and so go in on his relax account I'll believe it's him. Until then relax is gone. The slipper bandit just ain't the same. 
I blame the Valium !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> MG you do NFT aye? I've a pal who's going to get a table going n it got me thinking I might have a stab at it. seeing as I've got less room I need to max the yield I can pull out of it. how easy is it to look after?


Will u pm me there so I can send on my NEW email lol some lad hit my dog so I smashed my phone off his face losing all my email info n site. I can verify it's me from the tasty hashes u gifted me last time..Sorry about this lol I ducking snapped n had to buy a whore new phone


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'm still not convinced, even if it is him he just doesn't seem the same.....the real relax has gone


Fuck off with ur cheap rebook classics


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Bizzle has my fucling number tell him to drop me a bell


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Still everything thats been said cud of been read on here i understand why ppl are in 2 minds


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

A pic of the slippers is what don wanted to confirm, I think that would suffice..,


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

And the drama continues! Is it Lax? Is it Medicunt playing a hoax? Did lax even exist!? Maybe Zed learned how to tie shoelaces...the drama!!

Keep close viewers, this will be tight!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok here's my crocs n dog


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

We want the fuckin leather slippers u imposter....


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

Oooo the heat continues! Is it really lax!? Is he back? Hold tight for the next installment of the uk growers thread!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> We want the fuckin leather slippers u imposter....


They've been thrown out when I got the crocs look ffs isn't it enough I made fun of ur broke as reebok shoes?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Oooo the heat continues! Is it really lax!? Is he back? Hold tight for the next installment of the uk growers thread!


Shut it frenchy


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> They've been thrown out when I got the crocs look ffs isn't it enough I made fun of ur broke as reebok shoes?


Another thing anyone reading would know..........rip relax......he's gone lads

And they wer fuckin work trainers u twat.....says the man wearin crocs lmao at least relax had a bit of style with his leather slippers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Zeddd sent me a tasty in crusted psychosis to crusted my vape. Done sent a few hashes.bizzle sent me bho n Gary sent me naked dream...any more questions lol oh n I've has a gammy leg


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Shut it frenchy


Hmmm me no frenchy me engrish!

Me tink u medicunt in disguise...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

In fairness it looks lik lax dog to me from the pic, I know my rotties. I'll sa it's him for now and see how this plays out. Although another new account for him and a dodgy story about smashing his phone is a bit suspicious to me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't be fooled...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ok here's my crocs n dogView attachment 3474871


vicious fukin thing no wonder it got smacked up by a random stranger....or was it u on benzos?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Another thing anyone reading would know..........rip relax......he's gone lads
> 
> And they wer fuckin work trainers u twat.....says the man wearin crocs lmao at least relax had a bit of style with his leather slippers


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

The tribe isn't convinced!

What n how does this new lax prove his worth!? Will he be accepted, or just be another cunt to be abused!?

Text in your answers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Pfft from all the clung juice drippin on my crocks I can pop em into the washing machine . Dawwwg


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nothing vicious about Rottweilers zeddd mate. I've got 1 and a rottie cross with a lab, I've had Rottweilers all my life and they amazing big dogs. And great with kids. 
Here's my 2, my big rottie girl is just over a year old and my boy the cross breed is 2.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> vicious fukin thing no wonder it got smacked up by a random stranger....or was it u on benzos?


Benzoate. .He kicked him when he went to smell him so I flipped ...that's my fucling dog man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nothing vicious about Rottweilers zeddd mate. I've got 1 and a rottie cross with a lab, I've had Rottweilers all my life and they amazing big dogs. And great with kids.
> Here's my 2, my big rottie girl is just over a year and old and my boy the cross breed is 2.
> 
> View attachment 3474884 View attachment 3474885


I love all dogs mate m jus winding the cunt up


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh! The aggression kicks in. Are the nerves staring to fray??

Is impostor lax really just another jobless cunt from the estate?

Keep your mind sharp and your ears open, this gonna be good!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone got relaxes address? Or would recognise it?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

was just in the pub an a staffy was all over me being friendly like all dogs treat me for some reason, I must be a fukin dog or smell like one or maybe its the raw steak I got in my wallet, dunno and I was patting him etc, if he did that to my 4 year old I woulda stopped him all friendly... but u cant take ur eye off em when little ones are around, its dog psychology and pecking order and its not the dogs fault if they attack cos its instinct, its the owners fault for being a twat and I would nevr leave small children around a strange dog....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Oh! The aggression kicks in. Are the nerves staring to fray??
> 
> Is impostor lax really just another jobless cunt from the estate?
> 
> Keep your mind sharp and your ears open, this gonna be good!


You really arent helping to convince people you are NOT medicunt/mainliner etc when you type like that

" if you find yourself in a hole, stop digging"-Will rogers


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You really arent helping to convince people you are NOT medicunt/mainliner etc when you type like that
> 
> " if you find yourself in a hole, stop digging"-Will rogers


Don't matter who it is, medicunt, mainliner, Merlot, abe or the slipperbandit..,,,,,,,..all bellends imo


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> You really arent helping to convince people you are NOT medicunt/mainliner etc when you type like that
> 
> " if you find yourself in a hole, stop digging"-Will rogers


A new plot twist, folks! Am I a sock puppet account??

Grab a brew and keep tuning in!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

ive put everyone cept the regs on ignore so I don't have to read this shit anymore, including the slipper bandit who has obviously taken over lax s body in a more boring format....the question remains...where the fuk did u go and why no commms and this pussy arsed story about losing ur password...were not fukin divs ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ive put everyone cept the regs on ignore so I don't have to read this shit anymore, including the slipper bandit who has obviously taken over lax s body in a more boring format....the question remains...where the fuk did u go and why no commms and this pussy arsed story about losing ur password...were not fukin divs ffs


Yer right zeddd, I don't believe the story of reading the thread but never logged on cos fogot password, takes 2 mins to make an account......could be relax who knows but I don't believe the bullshit stories tbh.......stay tuned! Lol


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

The heat is on!!

The smack head blocks us! How do we communicate now???

Interesting times are brewing viewers...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

My kids use my dogs as pillows lol. I trust my dogs 99%. But there is always that 1% chance they might snap like any animal. But you gotta have trust and let ppl and animals be, I've never had any family pets turn vicious and I don't see it starting anytime soon. It's all about the training and how the dog is treated.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

lol went for an eye test and got told I need glasses so bought some and picked em up the next day and couldn't see a fuking thing beyond 3 feet, my wife was there and at the time pointed out the fact that the optician was a African who spoke English with a Pakistani accent....least I can read u cunts lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My kids use my dogs as pillows lol. I trust my dogs 99%. But there is always that 1% chance they might snap like any animal. But you gotta have trust and let ppl and animals be, I've never had any family pets turn vicious and I don't see it starting anytime soon. It's all about the training and how the dog is treated.
> View attachment 3474899


Ur right m8, I've a friend that has always had big dogs and I've seen his kids hanging off there necks at times carrying on with them and out of all the dogs he's had with his kids growing up nothings ever happened, there the friendliest dogs around kids, all about the way there trained and treated as u say.......could always be the odd one tho that surprises so u never 100%


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

yeah my point was around strange dogs not one familiar with the children


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

The viewing dies down as the addicts venture off to their den for the night. 

Keep n eye out folks!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone got relaxes address? Or would recognise it?


Yea id reconize that shit  ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

So how's ur plants merlot?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> A new plot twist, folks! Am I a sock puppet account??
> 
> Grab a brew and keep tuning in!


Hmm who called u a sock puppet ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea id reconize that shit  ..


So why don't he send it to u? Then you'd maybe know? If it was ice or that theyd maybe know too but it would narrow it down lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So how's ur plants merlot?


Dnt mean hows ur bugs


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt mean hows ur bugs


I'd say that's alls left lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So why don't he send it to u? Then you'd maybe know? If it was ice or that theyd maybe know too but it would narrow it down lol


Ive a simpler 1 if he can pm me the last thing i sorted him wit il belive cause no1 on here knows wat it was shit he can even say it on here ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive a simpler 1 if he can pm me the last thing i sorted him wit il belive cause no1 on here knows wat it was shit he can even say it on here ...


Well there we go, he's probly drugged up te fuck atm lol, well see......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

lol


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

Ah the denizens reply!

Food for thought, viewers......choose a life of poverty and tents, or leave the estate to seek pastures new?? 

Our next guest is Jeremy Kyle 10pm tomorrow. He will shed light into this culture of expecting something for nothing.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Anything new with the growing zeddd? Anything new on the go?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Ah the denizens reply!
> 
> Food for thought, viewers......choose a life of poverty and tents, or leave the estate to seek pastures new??
> 
> ...


Sure ur scabbing of some rich lady? I reckon u were a peado i n the uk that had to move, if only zeddd would give me ur address


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anything new with the growing zeddd? Anything new on the go?


yeah man im really into it atm, tbh growing exo living organics was wank cf growing it in 11 l coco bar the amazing flav loss,but u don't wanna hear about exo man im sure, I rec dons beans with the smelly cherry or if im lucky enuf to get ghets purp guava dog, but the absolute winner is in the Breeders Boutique smelly cherry, theres a pheno that is deep purps and totally finished at 45 days, I consider exo to be a 65 day strain as a guide


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Sure ur scabbing of some rich lady? I reckon u were a peado i n the uk that had to move, if only zeddd would give me ur address


lol it didn't make sense cos of the ignore button I ll have to log out to see this shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man im really into it atm, tbh growing exo living organics was wank cf growing it in 11 l coco bar the amazing flav loss,but u don't wanna hear about exo man im sure, I rec dons beans with the smelly cherry or if im lucky enuf to get ghets purp guava dog, but the absolute winner is in the Breeders Boutique smelly cherry, theres a pheno that is deep purps and totally finished at 45 days, I consider exo to be a 65 day strain as a guide


I had a bit off don and ther was a pure purple bud in it, be nice to have that and finishing quick, bag appeal and seemed an OK smoke, never had enough of it tho to tell but if that finished in 45 days I'm getting it when u find it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol it didn't make sense cos of the ignore button I ll have to log out to see this shit


Aye thot I'd reply too the cunt for my own amusement..


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a bit off don and ther was a pure purple bud in it, be nice to have that and finishing quick, bag appeal and seemed an OK smoke, never had enough of it tho to tell but if that finished in 45 days I'm getting it when u find it lol


 got a loada beans and the 45 day pheno is quick out of the blocks and at six weeks is 2 x the size of the others, I assumed it was a male at first but kept it cos it was a mad one and flipped it, the real relax has photos of it at 41 days in iving organics and compost tea


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

There we have it folks, Jimmy Saville is in town!

Jim will fix it!!!

PO box jimmy loves young'uns
London W1
United Kingdom


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Ah the denizens reply!
> 
> Food for thought, viewers......choose a life of poverty and tents, or leave the estate to seek pastures new??
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> There we have it folks, Jimmy Saville is in town!
> 
> Jim will fix it!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thats all the new arrivals potted up n in the veg tent now and vegging, plus ive only got a week or 2 till i can chop a DPQ to smoke, things are finally starting to look up lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yer right zeddd, I don't believe the story of reading the thread but never logged on cos fogot password, takes 2 mins to make an account......could be relax who knows but I don't believe the bullshit stories tbh.......stay tuned! Lol


Ok gonna explain it one last time ' phones broken n I change my passwords weekly simples .belive it or not luck my cocktail lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive a simpler 1 if he can pm me the last thing i sorted him wit il belive cause no1 on here knows wat it was shit he can even say it on here ...


Mylar bags for posting shut back from Spain


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mylar bags for posting shut back from Spain


Nope try again ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

Either mylar bags or green ..u sorted me with vals n mdma so I sent u a q of cheese supruse as a thanks n u asked for a few mbb to bring shit back from portical, Spain or Holland. . You've family very close to me


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Either mylar bags or green ..u sorted me with vals n mdma so I sent u a q of cheese supruse as a thanks n u asked for a few mbb to bring shit back from portical, Spain or Holland. . You've family very close to me


I really want to belive ya but it aint what i sorted u wit last ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

I once sent ice beans n he denied getting em till I posted the proof.. yorkie sent me great grow pdfs when I started


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I really want to belive ya but it aint what i sorted u wit last ...


Then what lol u lost smoke sending it to a drop box like a wally oh n I thought most ppl the way of the dn n pgp


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I really want to belive ya but it aint what i sorted u wit last ...


What u sort me with a ....omg u sent me those magnetic skins ages ago!°


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What u sort me with a ....omg u sent me those magnetic skins ages ago!°


Nope like a day or 2 before u went mia


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 7, 2015)

C'mon slipper bandit I so wanna believe it's you but I've still got doubts although i think u know a lot not to be relax as well. Fuck this is annoying. Just remember your password cunt and log in on the relax account.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

What a deluded fuck he's turned into if it is him lol


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

Well viewers the saga continues!

Will they or won't they accept the new Lax into the co-op?

Will he be freed, or thrown to the smack heads!?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Well viewers the saga continues!
> 
> Will they or won't they accept the new Lax into the co-op?
> 
> Will he be freed, or thrown to the smack heads!?


Im sorry u must be lookin for the french soap opera thread ur in the wrong place


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

So merlot, how's the plants? How many are still alive?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Well viewers the saga continues!
> 
> Will they or won't they accept the new Lax into the co-op?
> 
> Will he be freed, or thrown to the smack heads!?


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

The denizens seem less then amused!

Trouble is brewing, folks.

Time to make a brew before the next syringe goes in! 

quick quick!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The denizens seem less then amused!
> 
> Trouble is brewing, folks.
> 
> ...


I take it they've all died since ur not replying, touchy subject eh?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I take it they've all died since ur not replying, touchy subject eh?


Things must be bad tho wen ur a toyboy and still cant get the ride for fck sake ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The denizens seem less then amused!
> 
> Trouble is brewing, folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Things must be bad tho wen ur a toyboy and still cant get the ride for fck sake ha


Have u seen him? Lol, not even an old woman will go near him the pathetic fuck lol


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

The denizens reply, but their mocking is weak.

Viewers are advised to make some toast and wait for the build up.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The denizens reply, but their mocking is weak.
> 
> Viewers are advised to make some toast and wait for the build up.


Com on merlot less of the shit, I'm concerned for ur plants man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2015)

Well thats that cunt on ignore at last lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Hhmmmmmm


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

The new lax is weary n weak. Could it really be medicunt?

Does medicunt have the braincell for a third account?

Where is medicunt??


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Merlot said:


> The new lax is weary n weak. Could it really be medicunt?
> 
> Does medicunt have the braincell for a third account?
> 
> Where is medicunt??


Up ur fuckin arse by the sounds of it


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Up ur fuckin arse by the sounds of it


He does sound like the sort of cunt who likes to be up his own hole


----------



## Merlot (Aug 7, 2015)

Well viewers, the night is drawing in. The threats are lame, and the mocking weak. It's time to draw this nights episode to an end.

Log in next time for more merriment at the paupers expense!!

Peace.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 7, 2015)

I reckon merlot done the voice over on saville shows .. makes sense now


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Goina give this old ignore thing ago, just for u merlot...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

fancy stringing the poor lad out 5 fucking pages. I thought you lot were pulling lax's leg then I realised you're not. just cos the new lax is (slightly) more coherent typing wise you assume he's an impostor lol enough to turn the lad back to the darkside and after all them 'eeeh I hope he's all right soppy posts lmao. stop teasing the lad and asking him to announce the fairy travelling that goes on in here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a bit off don and ther was a pure purple bud in it, be nice to have that and finishing quick, bag appeal and seemed an OK smoke, never had enough of it tho to tell but if that finished in 45 days I'm getting it when u find it lol


That purple was the Plemon. same batch of pips as the 45 day one but not that pheno. fairly sure there's going to be a fair bit in the grey area cafe soon lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fancy stringing the poor lad out 5 fucking pages. I thought you lot were pulling lax's leg then I realised you're not. just cos the new lax is (slightly) more coherent typing wise you assume he's an impostor lol enough to turn the lad back to the darkside and after all them 'eeeh I hope he's all right soppy posts lmao. stop teasing the lad and asking him to announce the fairy travelling that goes on in here.


I think they are just worried that the bandit is another sock puppet account along with mainliner/adolff/merlot etc etc, tbf fair tho theres very little he as answered so far that cant be found in the thread somewhere etc

On the flip side of the coin tho if someone bothered to go back thru lax`s pics there was a pic a while back he took of him in his kitchen i think with his dog, compare that to the one bandit put up this week n you should see that kitchen floor tiles/cupboards etc etc are the same, also same dog in both pics


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

lmfao ...how can you be so sure its him....iiiiiii dunno lol ................he needs to prove it once and for all and post his famous dance....then we ll know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

well the fairy works in mysterious ways.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well the fairy works in mysterious ways.


???


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning lads, footballs back, happy days


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Morning lads,footballs back, happy days


 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lolView attachment 3475256


I know yous all love ur football really, especially zeddd lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Morning lads, footballs back, happy days


Yeah I've already got a coupon on. Hopefully I can get a few wins this season. Only managed one win last year.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I know yous all love ur football really, especially zeddd lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah I've already got a coupon on. Hopefully I can get a few wins this season. Only managed one win last year.


I take notions with betting, if I have a bad week it usually puts me off all bets for a week or two lol, done a dream team this year for the first time, always meant to but never got round to it


----------



## ghb (Aug 8, 2015)

been a boring few months without it, finally something to look forward to moaning about eh don lol

chelsea for the league arsenal right up their arses. as for betting on footy i wouldn't waste a penny, pokerstars are gving me gree bets but i still aint gonna bother in case i win lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

alright guys going to sound like a noob question but ive never topped my plants only ever lsted so as im going bk to seed when would be the best time to start training and topping it only asking here cos every thing u guys have advised me has been bang on and worked last time i took advice from someone else it killed my 2ft tall plants


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright guys going to sound like a noob question but ive never topped my plants only ever lsted so as im going bk to seed when would be the best time to start training and topping it only asking here cos every thing u guys have advised me has been bang on and worked last time i took advice from someone else it killed my 2ft tall plants


https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/

probably the best topping guide you will find on the site, also well worth a read thru his other threads, bloke PROPER knows his shit


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright guys going to sound like a noob question but ive never topped my plants only ever lsted so as im going bk to seed when would be the best time to start training and topping it only asking here cos every thing u guys have advised me has been bang on and worked last time i took advice from someone else it killed my 2ft tall plants


It depends on if you want to root first possible cutting of the seed plant. You can lst or top by the 3rd node of you don't want a quick cutting. Otherwise I wait and leave it apically dominant for 6-8 nodes and grab that top cutting to root. The plant will automatically start turning into a bush with 6 or so tops after your cutting is removed.


R1b3n4 said:


> bloke PROPER knows his shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/
> 
> probably the best topping guide you will find on the site, also well worth a read thru his other threads, bloke PROPER knows his shit


thanks m8


----------



## ghb (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/
> 
> probably the best topping guide you will find on the site, also well worth a read thru his other threads, bloke PROPER knows his shit


dunno bout that i would say that is the only thing i have ever heard out of him that works. now he is claiming to have invented topping plants. i tend to do the opposite of whatever ben says and im doing alright lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

ghb said:


> dunno bout that i would say that is the only thing i have ever heard out of him that works. now he is claiming to have invented topping plants. i tend to do the opposite of whatever ben says and im doing alright lol


ive been following his threads since i joined the site, i know a lot of people dont like his attitude etc but bloke does proper know his shit etc, apparently used to run commercial nurseries/vineyards etc, his thread on the way people abuse bloom foods is quite interesting etc

also that UB thread on topping was writted in some thing like 2010/2011 etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That purple was the Plemon. same batch of pips as the 45 day one but not that pheno. fairly sure there's going to be a fair bit in the grey area cafe soon lol


Drop me a pm here again man was locked out of the other account sorry for any inconvenience n ill link u my new email address. ..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I think they are just worried that the bandit is another sock puppet account along with mainliner/adolff/merlot etc etc, tbf fair tho theres very little he as answered so far that cant be found in the thread somewhere etc
> 
> On the flip side of the coin tho if someone bothered to go back thru lax`s pics there was a pic a while back he took of him in his kitchen i think with his dog, compare that to the one bandit put up this week n you should see that kitchen floor tiles/cupboards etc etc are the same, also same dog in both pics


I can take more pics of him in the kitchen with the fancy ragdoll


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lmfao ...how can you be so sure its him....iiiiiii dunno lol ................he needs to prove it once and for all and post his famous dance....then we ll know


I'm not dancing again lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I can take more pics of him in the kitchen with the fancy ragdoll


Take as many NEW pics as you want, but until someone compares it to the previous picture you put up a while back everyone is still gonna be 110% tin foil hat etc ( i cant be arsed to trawl thru n find the pic), you know what they are like


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Think I've old pics on an sd card.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Here u go cunts slippers n dog lol any more paranoia gt bizzle to call me ffs ..oh n I've still a baggy of hash Don sored me for a few blues.. can post the pic's


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The real relax would have broke this silence by now. The slipper bandit is a fake lmao


Lick a dick chicken legs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go cunts slippers n dog lol any more paranoia gt bizzle to call me ffs ..oh n I've still a baggy of hash Don sored me for a few blues.. can post the pic's View attachment 3475298


Now wasnt that easy? lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

No lol my sd is full on site lol ...let's see if I can find the luuuuuudes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Drop me a pm here again man was locked out of the other account sorry for any inconvenience n ill link u my new email address. ..


haha you may actually have a worse memory than me. Frightening thought, for about 5 minutes


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

afternoon all , hows it growing peop's 
i need a bit of help i wanna order off the dark net but agora wont let me register so i have gone on different one but how do i send cash into bit coins where do u all go to put money into bitcoins also i installed multibit Hd is multibit ok for handling wallet


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

i used https://cryptopay.me/users/sign_in m8 then sent the bitcoins to my other wallet


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon all , hows it growing peop's
> i need a bit of help i wanna order off the dark net but agora wont let me register so i have gone on different one but how do i send cash into bit coins where do u all go to put money into bitcoins also i installed multibit Hd is multibit ok for handling wallet


yeah i had the same thing when i tried registering ultiple times, just gave up in the end


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha you may actually have a worse memory than me. Frightening thought, for about 5 minutes


Vals man ducking 50 boxes in stock..pm me so I can send u my new email n I can verify it's me as I still have the little baggies of hash u gifted me ..Sorry if this has u on edge..oh you e a rubber bandits job as ur email pic n I said is send It today or tomorrow but unfortunately it's gonna be Friday if that's alright


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Did somebody ask for a registration link?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Here u go agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> afternoon all , hows it growing peop's
> i need a bit of help i wanna order off the dark net but agora wont let me register so i have gone on different one but how do i send cash into bit coins where do u all go to put money into bitcoins also i installed multibit Hd is multibit ok for handling wallet


Ur thinking 2 much into it use localbitcoins transfer funds directly to agora as she's a built in tumble n localbitcoins changes ur coin add eacharm go


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

@sunni pls pm me fucling vals made me forget every password. Thanks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

would Hydrogen peroxide 11.99% be ok for cleaning my tent after the spider mites ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Bleach works for me


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

kk ill get in there in a bit then and give it a good clean and get a bugs net for the inline fan


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Keep ur windows open!!! Dettol works aswell buT be thought


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't have any windows in my shed m8 and can't really leave the door open as ppl will be able to see in


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release. 
its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
or whats the next best site to use ?
also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release. 
its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
or whats the next best site to use ?
also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

I had that for a while m8 just gotta keep trying over the next few Days


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I know yous all love ur football really, especially zeddd lol


I went to a footy game once arsenal at highwhateverthefukthere pitch is called, s a fukin religion man and im not into it, waste of time watchin a bunch of fairies playing a childs game


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright guys going to sound like a noob question but ive never topped my plants only ever lsted so as im going bk to seed when would be the best time to start training and topping it only asking here cos every thing u guys have advised me has been bang on and worked last time i took advice from someone else it killed my 2ft tall plants


no probs pompey just post a pic of when u think theyre ready and we will tell u if we agree where to cut etc....now ur one of the crew


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/
> 
> probably the best topping guide you will find on the site, also well worth a read thru his other threads, bloke PROPER knows his shit


nah hes a twat and so wrong on some stuff but the topping guide is ok


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go cunts slippers n dog lol any more paranoia gt bizzle to call me ffs ..oh n I've still a baggy of hash Don sored me for a few blues.. can post the pic's View attachment 3475298


tile grout is slightly different imo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bleach works for me


peroxide is much better than bleach u numpty pompeys rite man tschhh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nah hes a twat and so wrong on some stuff but the topping guide is ok


Least he can figure out how to upload a picture...... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Vals man ducking 50 boxes in stock..pm me so I can send u my new email n I can verify it's me as I still have the little baggies of hash u gifted me ..Sorry if this has u on edge..oh you e a rubber bandits job as ur email pic n I said is send It today or tomorrow but unfortunately it's gonna be Friday if that's alright


mate you do know its Saturday aye?and I've pm'd you too lol. Takes a fair hit to put me on edge lad.i know your lax. These knackers are just fuckin with your bonce .


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I went to a footy game once arsenal at highwhateverthefukthere pitch is called, s a fukin religion man and im not into it, waste of time watchin a bunch of fairies playing a childs game


Lol, I like me football m8 but not so much as it's a religion to me, ur in the minority lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release. 
its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
or whats the next best site to use ?
also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

he tells people growing weed is like growing tomatoes, well my little girl grows lovely tomatoes lol, its a totally different genus ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

I bet zeddds.one of them bitter drinking egg chasing fans!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I like me football m8 but not so much as it's a religion to me, ur in the minority lol


always mate lol outcast morelike ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate you do know its Saturday aye?and I've pm'd you too lol. Takes a fair hit to put me on edge lad.i know your lax. These knackers are just fuckin with your bonce .


I never even realised that but he hasn't even a clue what day off the week it is lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I bet zeddds.one of them bitter drinking egg chasing fans!


is that rugby don? fuk no I used to play that cunting game hate it more lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

obviously its rugby if ya not wasted but if you are its a bit trippy


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release. 
its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
or whats the next best site to use ?
also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

oh god that only leaves cricket n F1. ZZZzzzzzzz. Haha. If anyone has right to have hump with football itd me being a toon fan. Though this new Serb we've got's a right naughty fucker.

used to play the egg chasing for my school. Prop forward. Only cos I couldn't.kick a football straight to save me life. They call me 50p toes ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.
> its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
> or whats the next best site to use ?
> also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
> also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


they closed registration to cope with the traffic. Go to Dn stats page find nucleus join and crack on. Cant see anyone letting yo use their account with recent sock threats lol like a.sock full of batteries hahah


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.
> its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
> or whats the next best site to use ?
> also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
> also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


yeah a while back there was this irish twat that was doing em but now hes in the nuthouse and weve got his imposter as a comical stand in........lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

everyone on it this evening then?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no probs pompey just post a pic of when u think theyre ready and we will tell u if we agree where to cut etc....now ur one of the crew


did it need me to lose a crop to join the crew then lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here u go agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/xq395hosvM


Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release. 
its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
or whats the next best site to use ?
also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate you do know its Saturday aye?and I've pm'd you too lol. Takes a fair hit to put me on edge lad.i know your lax. These knackers are just fuckin with your bonce .


Man I thought it was Thursday hahaha hah ill sort it Monday if I've funds haha sorry about this bud ducking vals


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah a while back there was this irish twat that was doing em but now hes in the nuthouse and weve got his imposter as a comical stand in........lmfao


Shove it up ur are rimmer


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Ducking mad how much I missed this abuse .home sweet home #necrofuntimes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.
> its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
> or whats the next best site to use ?
> also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
> also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


Ukvalsupplier15 if I knew u better I'd drop u his email he accepts PayPal n bank transfers n 50 boxes for 410 pounds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyone on it this evening then?


Dropped 14 im well on it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Can't see ur pm Don try once more dude ill see if I've em blocked


----------



## Merlot (Aug 8, 2015)

There you have it viewers, Lax is back!

How long will it last? Does rehab call?

Only time will tell.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate you do know its Saturday aye?and I've pm'd you too lol. Takes a fair hit to put me on edge lad.i know your lax. These knackers are just fuckin with your bonce .


Dunno what's with my pms but ill post my mail on ur wall but delete it ASAP k?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh god that only leaves cricket n F1. ZZZzzzzzzz. Haha. If anyone has right to have hump with football itd me being a toon fan. Though this new Serb we've got's a right naughty fucker.
> 
> used to play the egg chasing for my school. Prop forward. Only cos I couldn't.kick a football straight to save me life. They call me 50p toes ffs


fuk cricket and F1, im more tt racing tbh and getting out there on the road and killing all marques, armchair sport is bollox imo lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Sent the add Don so delete it asap


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2015)

I gotta agree tho don the egg chasing is low class imo, scrabbling around in the mud for a reject football is wank, I was a number eight till I woke up and said fuk this


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone got dons number? Tell him I posted my add on his wall so delete it asap


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Error: Cannot register at this time, user limit reached. Please wait until the full release.
> its been saying this for days now i did register before months ago but cant find my memory stick with login details on anyone know how long its been saying this really need to order some shit ?
> or whats the next best site to use ?
> also do u send money from your bank accounts or paypal ? whats the best way to get some shit if agora wont let me register ?
> also anyone know who the best vendor is for benzo's ?


How many fucking times are u gonna repost that same post, you've had a cpl answers off ppl so give it a rest, we all get that u cant register on agora right now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Why can't I ducking like or start conversations ffs what's the want point worse than getting rid of the rep button!


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How many fucking times are u gonna repost that same post, you've had a cpl answers off ppl so give it a rest, we all get that u cant register on agora right now.


It's not as if anyone can help either like, nobody here owns it or fuckall if u can't register u can't register, simples


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> There you have it viewers, Lax is back!
> 
> How long will it last? Does rehab call?
> 
> Only time will tell.


Ur the piss head u inbred half cast


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> did it need me to lose a crop to join the crew then lol


No the jury is still out on that one,  in order for full acceptance into the crew u need to finish a grow and send the regs samples to be tested and if your smoke is up to standard then and only then will we consider u in the "crew". Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's not as if anyone can help either like, nobody here owns it or fuckall if u can't register u can't register, simples


He obviously didn't pass the cool test


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

check your.pm lad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No the jury is still out on that one, in order for full acceptance into the crew u need to finish a grow and send the regs samples to be tested and if your smoke is up to standard then and only then will we consider u in the "crew". Lol


This is true..we're a paranoid family n u Fuck someone over ill do xx ur whore mouth


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check your.pm lad


I'm not getting shit..I'll post it on ur wall but delete it ok


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> This is true..we're a paranoid family n u Fuck someone over ill do xx ur whore mouth


Family....not so quick sunshine...jury's out on u and all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm not getting shit..I'll post it on ur wall but delete it ok


lol right man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Family....not so quick sunshine...jury's out on u and all


U proddy cunt lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol right man


Check ur wall I posted it there but hurry


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U proddy cunt lol


Now I know its not u, I'm a catholic and lax knows this lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Duh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol right man


She's on ur wall quick snap sunshine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

dude that's not your email lol bounced


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Duh


Fuck the Val's have really kicked in lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Yesssss


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude that's not your email lol bounced


That's the new email I forgot the other email it n ill prove iY's me

Val typing made me Fuck it up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude that's not your email lol bounced


Maybe should be an s where the a is lol, fuckin twat can't even spell his own email ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's the new email I forgot the other email it n ill prove iY's me


Irish would recognise the address lax uses, send it to him???? Jobs a goodun


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

I've lost all my own adds bar my work one but it's my full name. ..
email that adds Don n ill tell u how I packaged the vals


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

fella lets sort it the morra eh lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Push comes to shove ill give u my work email via pgp 
-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
Version: APG v1.1.1
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=6PAw
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----




Send on ur key n post addy that way lol ffs all this effort for free vals. Least u know they work lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Push comes to shove ill give u my work email via pgp
> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> ...


Lol, work email...u can't even type never mind work


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No the jury is still out on that one, in order for full acceptance into the crew u need to finish a grow and send the regs samples to be tested and if your smoke is up to standard then and only then will we consider u in the "crew". Lol


ive been doing some reading on that pp mate looks really nice plant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Push comes to shove ill give u my work email via pgp
> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> Version: APG v1.1.1
> 
> ...


I never used pgp lad never needed it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2015)

my Gary abblets are kickin. I'll catch you the Morro lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry about this Don lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone have pgp that can foread my addy to Don?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, work email...u can't even type never mind work


Classic northern charm


----------



## Merlot (Aug 8, 2015)

This cunt reeks of pig.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

@MG, down the grow for a week now m8, all set up , Zlh & a few exo in , will get a few pics up tomoz , chicken dinner


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> This cunt reeks of pig.


Me? How many fairy's u sent u twat...needs be I can tell u a lot of zeddds tasty super stealth n the list goes on but u ain't proven shit u french half cast(I'd never expose stealth btw zeddd)


Know ur fucking place


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> @MG, down the grow for a week now m8, all set up , Zlh & a few exo in , will get a few pics up tomoz , chicken dinner


Mad to think mine are a week in flower now, same cuts. Had to do a bit more tying down today again, hopefully I can keep them down the next week or so.....its just like a big bush in ther lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Me? How many fairy's u sent u twat...needs be I can tell u a lot of zeddds tasty super stealth n the list goes on but u ain't proven shit u french half cast(I'd never expose stealth btw zeddd)


What u babbling on about now? Rambo was right? The Val's have sucked u in lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> This cunt reeks of pig.


This cunt talking shit like a Johnny big balls


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Who's the French half cast, fuck I'm lost.. Might eat an old domino here ain't tried them yet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Ain't merlot in France?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ain't merlot in France?


Lol I thought u were talking to ursel, I've the cunt on ignore


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Ooooooo hahaha sorry Un ignore him n see the shit he dribbles


----------



## Merlot (Aug 8, 2015)

Them scripts be fucking up what's left of your brain cell.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol, merlot called me a Fucking cop...he's been let off 2 much..time to put him in his place...cotton field


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How many fucking times are u gonna repost that same post, you've had a cpl answers off ppl so give it a rest, we all get that u cant register on agora right now.


it wasnt posting when i was trying and everytime i tried to refresh browser it was crashing i guess its posted lots of times then lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> it wasnt posting when i was trying and everytime i tried to refresh browser it was crashing i guess its posted lots of times then lol


Aye about fuckin 5, like u were being an impatient kid lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they closed registration to cope with the traffic. Go to Dn stats page find nucleus join and crack on. Cant see anyone letting yo use their account with recent sock threats lol like a.sock full of batteries hahah


fair play mate nice one il take a look now


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye about fuckin 5, like u were being an impatient kid lol


my bad only wanted to post once had a complete shut down trying to send that message had to restart laptop


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 8, 2015)

i didnt realise u could use peoples acounts but no probs i found what i want just need to find a way to get money into my bitcoin acount as i cant use paypal acount i got a pre paid credecard its a visa debit i can pay with this card if i can find a way to pay through visa debit for bitcoins ? anyone know where i can get bitcoins with a debit card ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i didnt realise u could use peoples acounts but no probs i found what i want just need to find a way to get money into my bitcoin acount as i cant use paypal acount i got a pre paid credecard its a visa debit i can pay with this card if i can find a way to pay through visa debit for bitcoins ? anyone know where i can get bitcoins with a debit card ?


Localbitcoins accept cards


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Only place I ever used.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Ditto n they change ur bitcoin addy each time so impossible to trace on block chain especially since agora has a built in tumblr


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

these do https://cryptopay.me/ thats what i used the other day


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Mad to think mine are a week in flower now, same cuts. Had to do a bit more tying down today again, hopefully I can keep them down the next week or so.....its just like a big bush in ther lol


Aye, there a ft tall now m8, kept in 3"pots so stayed small, 2 weeks in the alien & they will be ready to flip MG, grow like fuck in there , specialy with the "roots exelurator "& "ameno treatment " I add in , unless me bro fucks things up ! Cunt lol, it's great atm coz there in France & I got place to me self .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> these do https://cryptopay.me/ thats what i used the other day


Be wearly sharing bank details stick with localbitcoins n if u need a hand with pgp lEmma know via pm I postd my key so import n send me a messay if u like bud


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 8, 2015)

Just wanted to give my UK brothers a big shout out. Love your country and the culture and all that. Met some British Navy dudes once and we partied drank beer and had class A conversation.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Aye, there a ft tall now m8, kept in 3"pots so stayed small, 2 weeks in the alien & they will be ready to flip MG, grow like fuck in there , specialy with the "roots exelurator "& "ameno treatment " I add in , unless me bro fucks things up ! Cunt lol, it's great atm coz there in France & I got place to me self .


When the clones get settled a weeks good veg in the Wilma near does em, u should top em and train em a bit, they stretched a bit I find when switched. Place to urselfs good, still a fucking journey tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> How come the UK needs its own thread? Yall too good for us all lowly people in the rest of the world? Racism.
> 
> Barmy as Black Puddin. Not cool bros.


N btw I love black pudding


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> N btw I love black pudding


Well then. You should also try the Blue Waffle. Just google an image. See what I mean.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeh that's the slipper bandit I ain't got ur number anymore tho cuz Ime phone has fuked up so have to keep nicking my Mrs's to pop online n that it's wank 

New lot of bloomers are stretched ta fuck some have overgrown the light lol all my own fault so Fuck it....they all smell dank tho apart from the yeti og

Gone and bought me a nitro rc buggy hopefully it arrives Monday gonna tek it on the local bike track and see how many kids in can knock off their bikes


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> When the clones get settled a weeks good veg in the Wilma near does em, u should top em and train em a bit, they stretched a bit I find when switched. Place to urselfs good, still a fucking journey tho


Tis a journey m8, to be sure for sure ! , hoping for once every 10 days or so,I will follow you're advice on the topping ect , on it like a car bonnet m8


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Good film on horror ch, women kicking fuck into each other ! Av it behatch !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Fuck I'm mashed, in a strange gaff by the sea, log fire roaring , stone off me tree, loads a munch , no fucker to bother me, yeh, it's tidy here MG lol,no fanny, but I'm too fucked to care


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> " them scripts be Fucking up" u fuckin moRon, back to the hood with u.I'm on vals what's ur excuse ?u stupid Fuck u remind me of that lad of mince n men, if id a gUn id tell u to look at the pritty bunnies n pop one in the back of ur head.. bet I've more degree's than your inbred cotton picking as. ..get back to ur box of wine u piss head


Less drugs, more reading. Might get your ass out the council house one day if you do.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Fuck I'm mashed, in a strange gaff by the sea, log fire roaring , stone off me tree, loads a munch , no fucker to bother me, yeh, it's tidy here MG lol,no fanny, but I'm too fucked to care


Ahh u should have planned ahead, could had a slut waiting for you maybe next time, still sounds good tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Bet u he ain't getting paid as much lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2015)

Stoned out me box too mate got the yawns on think I've got 1 more joint in me then off ta bed


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Abe deleting posts again lol, why say shit then not leave it up


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2015)

imagining things again mg, there's a pilsner for that. anyway.. not meself today ya know.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Aye wisdom get a coup!e pics up


abe supercro said:


> imagining things again mg, there's a pilsner for that. anyway.. not meself today ya know.


U are wrong.....


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2015)

right, doppelbach it is then. Ayes don't mind bein wrong on this one.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 8, 2015)

@theslipperbandit Ok mate I will do just typed in bitcoins and chose the first one lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Well these pink/light purple dominos aren't as good as the red ups. Pity I gave my last 2 rwed ups away


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Tis a journey m8, to be sure for sure ! , hoping for once every 10 days or so,I will follow you're advice on the topping ect , on it like a car bonnet m8


 I usually just let mine grow but this time I've been at home so putting more effort in, I been tending them every two day now there in flower, they do stretch a bit in flower so wattch for that...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Less drugs, more reading. Might get your ass out the council house one day if you do.


Pls share your degree's that u earned working in a farm u beast of burden


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pls share your degree's that u earned working in a farm u beast of burden


He fled the UK for France when the saville enquiries got under way, and now hes living as a gardener that can't even grow a weed outside ffs, well they were in a greenhouse but still


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

So I took one of them dominoes, didnt really buzz me much maybe cos I been flat out on the beers, got a m8 calling up anyways and im goina blast a few more


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Them scripts be fucking up what's left of your brain cell.


This shows how Fucking retarded the pig ignorantfarm hand is... " dem scripts be the devils work" lol...fucking spanner


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> This shows how Fucking retarded the pig ignorantfarm hand is... " dem scripts be the devils work" lol...fucking spanner


Ain't stopped u on ur slippery slidy sloap that kept get faster and now dissapeared


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

Dude, slippery slopes are what bring kids to water parks ....that sits fun


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude, slippery slopes are what bring kids to water parks ....that sits fun


That's all well & good if you're a fiddler !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Put 2 many logs on fire I'm fekin melting !!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> That's all well & good if you're a fiddler !


It's either sheep or kids with you. Lay off the cookies, ud put the cookie monster to shame


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's either sheep or kids with you. Lay off the cookies, ud put the cookie monster to shame


You bought up the kids cunt !, on about going to water parks in yer slippers looking for kids ! Ya fekin Pedo ! , the only thing I've fiddled with under the age of 16 , was a Pony, Get yer fucking facts straight !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

That donkey story always cracks me up lol sorry old stock


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

Fuck me lads some money in vals lol only gonna grow for myself from now on n sell vals


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

Jays us had to setup that email again the slipperbandit one will someone pm me so I can forward it...she's the same as the origional slipper one that I forgot the password to so don email that addy I gave u but send a tester first


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Guys
I've got a Feminized Auto Berry from Marijuana-seeds.nl growing in my greenhouse at the moment (it's a Lowryder that has been crossed with a mix of Blueberry and Grapefruit so it says on their webpage) and i've had to leave it to it's own devices since the 15th July when it popped it head above soil due to my dog being ill.
My dog sadly passed away on Thursday (6th Aug.) and on Friday morning i went into the greenhouse expecting to be throwing loads of dead plants away But Everything is Still alive Including my Auto Berry and 8 Foot Tall Feminized GDP & her Clone.
I don't know if this is Luck or the Welsh Weather or my loving Rottie looking down on me but i could really do with some advice if one of you guys has grown one of these Auto Berry's.

I'm growing in some Homebase Soil with Vermiculite/Perlite (Approx 65% Soil 35% Ver/Per) and overwatered her when she was put into her final pot a week after she popped her head up.
She started in this Coconut Husk type pot (this is her on the 15th July) And this is her taken on Fri 7th Aug (24 Days Old)    
Is it normal for these Auto Berrys to stretch so much in their first few weeks as she's around 10-12" tall at the monent?
Or would you say this is down to our Not so Sunny Weather here in Sunny North Wales?
I've been growing Photo MJ for years now and have Never had one stretch this much outside but this is my First time with Auto's so any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

You spelt rottweiler wrong dumbass


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2015)

Rotweiller said:


> Hi Guys
> I've got a Feminized Auto Berry from Marijuana-seeds.nl growing in my greenhouse at the moment (it's a Lowryder that has been crossed with a mix of Blueberry and Grapefruit so it says on their webpage) and i've had to leave it to it's own devices since the 15th July when it popped it head above soil due to my dog being ill.
> My dog sadly passed away on Thursday (6th Aug.) and on Friday morning i went into the greenhouse expecting to be throwing loads of dead plants away But Everything is Still alive Including my Auto Berry and 8 Foot Tall Feminized GDP & her Clone.
> I don't know if this is Luck or the Welsh Weather or my loving Rottie looking down on me but i could really do with some advice if one of you guys has grown one of these Auto Berry's.
> ...


kill it, its too stretched, not enough light


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

They need more light the rust may be lockout but the seedlings look ok lower ur nutes or better soil


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> kill it, its too stretched, not enough light


Beat me to it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Rotweiller said:


> Hi Guys
> I've got a Feminized Auto Berry from Marijuana-seeds.nl growing in my greenhouse at the moment (it's a Lowryder that has been crossed with a mix of Blueberry and Grapefruit so it says on their webpage) and i've had to leave it to it's own devices since the 15th July when it popped it head above soil due to my dog being ill.
> My dog sadly passed away on Thursday (6th Aug.) and on Friday morning i went into the greenhouse expecting to be throwing loads of dead plants away But Everything is Still alive Including my Auto Berry and 8 Foot Tall Feminized GDP & her Clone.
> I don't know if this is Luck or the Welsh Weather or my loving Rottie looking down on me but i could really do with some advice if one of you guys has grown one of these Auto Berry's.
> ...


tbh mate you will probably be better off asking in the outdoor or Auto sections of the Forum, very few ppl n here have anything to do with Auto`s


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2015)

Wtf happened to u lot we use to propperly bust balls...everyone's gone pg! Ain't heard zeddd say one racist thing so far


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2015)

Ello Cannabis Enthusiasts! slo veggin under floros..
 
two _star tonic_ 50/50 cbd/thc. plant formshrub w minimal effort.


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> You spelt rottweiler wrong dumbass


Yes i Did Dumbass... The Correct Spelling had already been taken when i signed up many years ago so i went with what was left.


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tbh mate you will probably be better off asking in the outdoor or Auto sections of the Forum, very few ppl n here have anything to do with Auto`s


Thank's mate


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2015)

abe's cexo serration
  
2nd: leaf burn after repo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 9, 2015)

All this violence & of a Sunday too !, pics coming MG lol


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> [email protected] a very tall cliff..bless
> Go learn to grow n come back you cocktail knocker


Aaaahhh Bless... Sounds like you need feeding again, Go and ask mummy for another suck on her titty and tell her your Trying to talk to the Big Boys on her computer and that she needs to turn on the Net Nanny again.

I've been growing for Many Years now and am pretty dam good at it. I'm just New to Auto's you Blind Twat...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 9, 2015)

If you've been growing well for many years then you should fucking know better than to try autos. Good luck with your shitty excuse of a grow you ain't getting any advice in here that's for sure,


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 9, 2015)

evening lads im fucked took kids to see a wv show theres some really nice campers about


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> evening lads im fucked took kids to see a wv show theres some really nice campers about


I do like a "waltz vagon" mind


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 9, 2015)

haha i meant vw


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> evening lads im fucked took kids to see a wv show theres some really nice campers about


funnily enough i was supposed to be going there this weekend but money didnt allow lol, good day tho?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 9, 2015)

Couldn't do a full pic, I couldn't fit me sen in right at the back , fat cunt ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wtf happened to u lot we use to propperly bust balls...everyone's gone pg! Ain't heard zeddd say one racist thing so far


keep my name out of your whore mouth


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 9, 2015)

yeh m8 grate day sun out my kids was really good that makes a change lol and saw some relly nice vw and beach buggy's and a lot of tits


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh m8 grate day sun out my kids was really good that makes a change lol and saw some relly nice vw and beach buggy's and a lot of tits


jus looking thru the pics now, my missus likes the purple beetle and im quite keen on the black on black mk2 golf gti that were there


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 9, 2015)

yeh some nice cars there


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> "Ugh inm zeddd n I don't believe in vacines cuz im a fucking moron"


not true, not sure why you are coming back to be so divisive, your posts read like your a spoilt kid whos eaten too many script drugs


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

Fireballs. Just got her legs spread and into the vertical cupboard she goes.


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Riot cubes, seeds will turn themselves around right? Popped 4 and once i saw tap roots being nosey i moved em so tap roots was facing down and all 4 came up with shells. And ripped 1 whilst another has grown but dont seem to be growing up in height lol.

SO thought bang last 3 seeds in and just leave em alone. Can see the tap roots but thought nah just leave em. They will turn around and pop up on their own right?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

They will follow the light ninja1.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Riot cubes, seeds will turn themselves around right? Popped 4 and once i saw tap roots being nosey i moved em so tap roots was facing down and all 4 came up with shells. And ripped 1 whilst another has grown but dont seem to be growing up in height lol.
> 
> SO thought bang last 3 seeds in and just leave em alone. Can see the tap roots but thought nah just leave em. They will turn around and pop up on their own right?


yeah leave em completely alone and they will sort emselves out


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Long as i got 4 its cool gonna be 1 female with 4 up and if not then ill hate the world for abit lol. Is 3 up already although that 1 not growing in height is strange lol. Cant have all 3 of the new lot not pop up even though can see they have germinated.

Woke up proper early for me n fancy a sleep but know thatll mess my hours right up lol maybe set the alarm for half an houd


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all 4days in to my first grow tent is there any tips /help anyone can give me as its my very first time growing thank ts


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> Hi all 4days in to my first grow tent is there any tips /help anyone can give me as its my very first time growing thank ts


you will need a skirting ladder and a sky hook and ya good to go


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol cheers


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

Some descent tips/help was what I'm looking for to be honest zeddd thanks


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2015)

Good light
Water 
Cake.
Air.
Nail these and you are laughing. It's really that simple.


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

DST said:


> Good light
> Water
> Cake.
> Air.
> Nail these and you are laughing. It's really that simple.


I'm guessing cake is nutrients? When would you suggest adding to my plant? Thanks ts


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> I'm guessing cake is nutrients? When would you suggest adding to my plant? Thanks ts


Start soon but add them gradually. start with .25 strength and work up to 1/2 by a few weeks, etc..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> Hi all 4days in to my first grow tent is there any tips /help anyone can give me as its my very first time growing thank ts


Find the newbie section of the Forum and read read read etc, massive amounts of decent info in there for new growers etc


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok thanks for advice on feed and forum will keep you posted ts


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> Some descent tips/help was what I'm looking for to be honest zeddd thanks


no probs man but u walked in and asked the growers equivalent question of how long is a piece of string, if u tell us how many lights etc or what space, or even how much u want at the end of it, u want to grow in coco or soil...give us some specific qs and we ll help no bother


----------



## mee7079023527 (Aug 10, 2015)

Good medicine and should be freely available to everyone regardless of unjust laws. (THC) and (CBD).


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Afternoon all, whats every cunt up to then?

Just finished knocking together a veg light for the veg tent, think 4 x 40W 6500k CFL`s will veg a 60x60 ok what you lot think? never fucked around with CFL`s before lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

@Don, Fairy asked if she dropped something off to you if you could get it onto DST by any chance please? seems she has some neoprene something or other for him


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> Hi all 4days in to my first grow tent is there any tips /help anyone can give me as its my very first time growing thank ts


Don't forget to add a little hydrochloric acid to every feed. Cannabis plants love that stuff !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 10, 2015)

Works done, beers open, joint being smoked, damn I got that Monday feeling !!!


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.root2success.co.uk/index.php/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=2551&category_id=186
I got one of these if any one is interested , only used one grow, it's all wired with plugs, just plug all yer shit in & go, still got box, all in perfect condition, just don't need it now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 10, 2015)

I got tw9 emails Who's the two that dropped em?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 10, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I got tw9 emails Who's the two that dropped em?


You should know from the email addys and the content of the email, Cmon if u really are lax then your getting slow and sloppy mate.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lax in a few weeks at this rate lol lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Lax in a few weeks at this rate lol lol


That's prob him now,
He's taken the dog fur a walk a month ago and is still trying to dance his way home, he's prob forgot his address as well. 
This slipper bandit is a fake lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mg email and pm matey...how's it going lads? Quiet down here been waiting for me new nitro buggy all day and the cunt hasn't turned up lol major boredom setting in


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Mg email and pm matey...how's it going lads? Quiet down here been waiting for me new nitro buggy all day and the cunt hasn't turned up lol major boredom setting in


Replied to ur pm m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

hi guys im building this ive done evey thing just cant seem to find where he is earthing it http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?105419-How-To-Build-A-Twin-Variac-amp-ATC-800-Fan-Speed-Controller wll i see one earth cable but dont make no sense to me


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no probs man but u walked in and asked the growers equivalent question of how long is a piece of string, if u tell us how many lights etc or what space, or even how much u want at the end of it, u want to grow in coco or soil...give us some specific qs and we ll help no bother


I guess your right so i got a 4day old SD seedling in a tent with a 400w cfl soil is I guess a standard light mix fertiliser 1, that's about it not got food yet wondering what 1 to buy there is so many choices ?? Thanks for chatting ts


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

dont worry i sorted it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> I guess your right so i got a 4day old SD seedling in a tent with a 400w cfl soil is I guess a standard light mix fertiliser 1, that's about it not got food yet wondering what 1 to buy there is so many choices ?? Thanks for chatting ts


Canna Terra is the simplest, easiest, most proven one on the market, 1 bottle for veg 1 for flower


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Super Lemon Haze.................HARD MODE ....................super lemon haze..............................all bud


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Zeddd and ribena are going soft. Prob cause your listed as a woman but I can see thru that shit.
Fucking knobend[/QUOTE]

Actually if you remember i generally help anyone if i can( unless they have been a knob/yank etc) its all you lot that love the abuse lmao

One thing i was wondering tho......................400w cfl?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Super Lemon Haze.................HARD MODE ....................super lemon haze..............................all bud


i was looking at getting the super lemon haze but got the ssh insted


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

finished it at last and all i can say is wow no more humming coming from my fan \o/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i was looking at getting the super lemon haze but got the ssh insted


Just picked up some SLH tonight for a smoke but I love the SSH, one of my favourites, there used to be a bloke round here that used to do a 14 week pheno that was always left to go 17`ish weeks and that is without doubt the strongest bit of weed ive ever had in my entire life bar none, whereas i can easily smoke a Q a day with the missus of cheese/lemon/kushes etc with THAT SSH the lad used to do we used to be mangled after 2-3g n kept falling asleep on sofa waking up in morning still there/couldnt get up etc/wake up with face in cornflakes etc etc lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

haha 17weeks fuck waiting that long lol my last lot of ssh was from cutting and no one told me who made it so im hopeing it was from green house seeds so just waiting on them and Purple Paralysis and ive just seen ive ordered Advanced Female Automatic AK ffs at £15 i got OG Kush Auto Lemon and Widow for free


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha 17weeks fuck waiting that long lol my last lot of ssh was from cutting and no one told me who made it so im hopeing it was from green house seeds so just waiting on them and Purple Paralysis and ive just seen ive ordered Advanced Female Automatic AK ffs at £15 i got OG Kush Auto Lemon and Widow for free


lol he didnt care, old bloke who did it for the love of gardening and being bored in retirement lol although I doubt he found the money a bitter pill to swallow given his retired status lol, he just enjoyed putting out weed that was better than anyone elses and doing all the long flowering sativas no-one else would touch etc he had some plants in there that went 22+ weeks flowering and he had plants in there he had had for over 40years etc, not just weed either, cactii n carnivorous plants and orchids and lillies etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

fucking hell knew his shit then


----------



## superlemonhaze2015 (Aug 10, 2015)

hi,
is it good to use just a red 600w bulb when it starts to flower


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> fucking hell knew his shit then


oh yeah had greenhouses,manicured gardens,sunroom in the house with orange n lemon trees and various rooms in hishuge house for various projects, dark room for mushrooms, room for weed grow,lily room, orchid room etc etc, he died about 8 years ago now n left the entire lot to various charities


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck off u muppet. You ain't fooling any one it's obvious as fuck your either a yank twat or an old member at the wind up,
> Zeddd and ribena are going soft. Prob cause your listed as a woman but I can see thru that shit.
> Fucking knobend


I can not believe how angry you are calm down, I came on for help and guessed UK would be my first place to start don't want to get into slagging match with anyone just some good advice is all ts


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh yeah had greenhouses,manicured gardens,sunroom in the house with orange n lemon trees and various rooms in hishuge house for various projects, dark room for mushrooms, room for weed grow,lily room, orchid room etc etc, he died about 8 years ago now n left the entire lot to various charities


nice you should haved looked after him a bit more mite of left some stuff to you


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Super Lemon Haze.................HARD MODE ....................super lemon haze..............................all bud


I'm doing sour diesel ts


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tonystephen said:


> I can not believe how angry you are calm down, I came on for help and guessed UK would be my first place to start don't want to get into slagging match with anyone just some good advice is all ts


Please don't pay attention to the fucking assholes, they won't be here very long any way.

Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 10, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Please don't pay attention to the fucking assholes, they won't be here very long any way.
> 
> Welcome to Rollitup!


Hi and thank you ts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 10, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Please don't pay attention to the fucking assholes, they won't be here very long any way.
> 
> Welcome to Rollitup!


That's offensive


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 11, 2015)

Imagine reporting me for that last post, fucking idiot, this place is going well down hill, can't even have a bit of banter now without getting a warning from Rollie in a pm.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 11, 2015)

forgot how much a cunt tyson was


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

morning fellas. been havin som issues wit the utility buggy lately.. the steering's been wobbling. yest drivin dwn the highway, prob starts gettin loud.... Real Loud. it was my instinct to fix the problem by rollin the window up (no sound, no problem,right?). As the window's going up, chunks of rubber start flying up in the air, just beneath me, the drivers front tire shredded... blowout.

F.o.t.(friends of thread) mentioned to y'all that rolli was thinking about changing the direction of this uk thread. Just remember- all nu visitors must be hazed without impunity plus more swearing from shit for brains and diddly twat and we shld be good.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

what is it with yanks and their fucking drivel? knobroast popping in n again being a twat ( but only in here again, you wont see him having a pop at anyone outside this thread it seems) then we have you straight after thinking you can "advise" us on how things are going to move forward in here, this thread has gone downhill severely since all you yanks started filling it up with shit n popping in etc

seriously thinking of just moving to another site, this site is just going further n further downhill over the years


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

It's a fk'n joke, you don't have to like it. take your salt and shake it off champ, you know i do! ALL the forums go in cycles, summer being the worst. it's not a conspiracy... the forum is just slow. no need to snivel over my drivel rimmer


----------



## Tonystephen (Aug 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Imagine reporting me for that last post, fucking idiot, this place is going well down hill, can't even have a bit of banter now without getting a warning from Rollie in a pm.


Just so you no I didn't report you whoever did tho. This site is meant for growing info help support community not name calling happy growing


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> this site is just going further n further downhill over the years


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It's a fk'n joke, you don't have to like it. take your salt and shake it off champ, you know i do! ALL the forums go in cycles, summer being the worst. it's not a conspiracy... the forum is just slow. no need to snivel over my drivel rimmer


nothing to do with forum being slow, its to do with they hypocrisy shown by the mods and the fact all you yanks cant even stay out of 1 thread thats quite clearly labelled UK GROWERS THREAD, you are neither from the UK or grow here yet still think you have some sort of right to fill the thread up with shit about a fucking utility buggy and all the other tiresome and cryptic bollocks you l come out with along with all the others


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nothing to do with forum being slow, its to do with they hypocrisy shown by the mods and the fact all you yanks cant even stay out of 1 thread thats quite clearly labelled UK GROWERS THREAD, you are neither from the UK or grow here yet still think you have some sort of right to fill the thread up with shit about a fucking utility buggy and all the other tiresome and cryptic bollocks you l come out with along with all the others


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> View attachment 3477044


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3477047


I like the mustache by the way. It conveniently hides those British teeth.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

In all fairness abes alright he's got some great skills n does contribute n he can take a slagging


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I like the mustache by the way. It conveniently hides those British teeth.


True, better than the rolls of flab you yanks have covering yours....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> In all fairness abes alright he's got some great skills n does contribute n he can take a slagging


He's a yank in the uk thread that adds no value whatsoever, he used to get a by ball cos lax was around and backed him up but he's gone know so fuck him, fuck them all lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> In all fairness abes alright he's got some great skills n does contribute n he can take a slagging


Dont get me started on you lol, your fault hes in here in the first place aint it?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> True, better than the rolls of flab you yanks have covering yours....


I wear a moo-moo. It hides my stout stature.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He's a yank in the uk thread that adds no value whatsoever, he used to get a by ball cos lax was around and backed him up but he's gone know so fuck him, fuck them all lol


Fucking proddy lol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nothing to do with forum being slow, its to do with they hypocrisy shown by the mods and the fact all you yanks cant even stay out of 1 thread thats quite clearly labelled UK GROWERS THREAD, you are neither from the UK or grow here yet still think you have some sort of right to fill the thread up with shit about a fucking utility buggy and all the other tiresome and cryptic bollocks you l come out with along with all the others


I'm from the uk and know to stay out of this thread. It's infested with idiocy, bigotry and homophobic comments.

What you call banter, others call cuntyness. A more horrible bunch of humans, I'm yet to meet.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm from the uk and know to stay out of this thread. It's infested with idiocy, bigotry and homophobic comments.
> 
> What you call banter, others call cuntyness. A more horrible bunch of humans, I'm yet to meet.


I didnt call anything banter, stop twisting peoples comments


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm from the uk and know to stay out of this thread. It's infested with idiocy, bigotry and homophobic comments.
> 
> What you call banter, others call cuntyness. A more horrible bunch of humans, I'm yet to meet.


Shame on you, U.k. growers.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm from the uk and know to stay out of this thread. It's infested with idiocy, bigotry and homophobic comments.
> 
> What you call banter, others call cuntyness. A more horrible bunch of humans, I'm yet to meet.


yeah if i remember rightly you got involved in an ongoing row between dannyboy and the members in here............and wondered why you got cunted off as well, was that you? honest question btw, so many ppl came n went during that argument


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> He's a yank in the uk thread that adds no value whatsoever, he used to get a by ball cos lax was around and backed him up but he's gone know so fuck him, fuck them all lol


You can afford to be more 'united' master grow. lighten up.. lol.

XENOPHOBE: one unduly fearful of what is foreign and especially of people of foreign origin.



dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm from the uk and know to stay out of this thread. It's infested with idiocy, bigotry and homophobic comments.
> 
> What you call banter, others call cuntyness. A more horrible bunch of humans, I'm yet to meet.


lmao!
Overall the tone has lightened up some in here tbh. yes a few ere fancy themselves dominators on the big bad internetz. it does have something to do w why there are only about 6 regular posters in the thread. but to them there's others to blame heh.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You can afford to be more 'united' master grow. lighten up.. lol.
> 
> XENOPHOBE: one unduly fearful of what is foreign and especially of people of foreign origin.
> 
> ...


You seem to assume that we hate yanks in here simply because they are yanks, thats not true, we hate yanks in here as they dont get the UK humour, fill up the thread with bollocks and generally dont contribute anything useful to the thread, maybe if the yanks that came before you didnt act like such bellends we might be a bit more welcoming, but no, same as everywhere else around the planet you have to stick your oar in an piss ppl off n then wonder why no-one wants you lot in here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2015)

few more for the ignore list today. dunno why you let them bother you Sear. shite crack the lot of them.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few more for the ignore list today. dunno why you let them bother you Sear. shite crack the lot of them.


yeah i think thats just what im gonna do, block the twats, never used the block button in 6-7 years of being here apart from the last 6 months all these yank twats have been coming in n now its getting a right workout lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

that shite fest is in the distant past if u haven't noticed. A few of you guys can dish it out, but can barely handle things not going your perceived way. 

MORE open participation will keep things more interesting. difficult concept isn't it? 

as far as the fail safe overused ignore comment: 
it's unimaginative, cowardly and lame posturing. it's always fight, or run, with a few of you guys lol, get over yourselves and the artificial elevation. ave a good day..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2015)

abe we don't expect you to understand how the weeding out process works. The bullshit keeps the persona non grata away, simple as that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that shite fest is in the distant past if u haven't noticed. A few of you guys can dish it out, but can barely handle things not going your perceived way.
> 
> MORE open participation will keep things more interesting. difficult concept isn't it?
> 
> ...


Yeah a past that is only not the present due to the influx of fucking morons we have had thru here over the last year, everyone got pissed off not being able to have a chat without being interrupted by some yank mong that they went to UK specific sites to get away from you all (their words not mine)

As for the ignore comment, no, its a way to weed out annoying twats who add nothing to the thread but still persist in returning much like chlamydia does, so in essence the ignore button is Canesten/anti thrush as 1 quick application and you are free from irritating cunts etc

And your idea of more open participation will keep things interesting is bollocks as well, more open participation will only lead to thread moving so fast no-one can keep up with it and simple conversations between friends stretching out over 10`s of pages and attracting even more trolls and yanks with what they think are intellectual insights or something amusing( they are always wrong)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm from the uk and know to stay out of this thread. It's infested with idiocy, bigotry and homophobic comments.
> 
> What you call banter, others call cuntyness. A more horrible bunch of humans, I'm yet to meet.


If you've such an issue why not jog the Fuck on? Instead of having to tell us how upset you are. Attention seeking ball bag


----------



## ReeceJ (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone , 
I recently did a grow in a 1x1x2M tent in coco i had 2 plants .. Im ashamed to say the outcome was shocking .. 
Rather than make more mestakes and costly loss 
Im wanting to ask if theres anyone out there in the uk that could offer me guidance or a mentorship to get the best results as im a quick learner. 
I would reward you for your help 
Many thanks
ReeceJ 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

ReeceJ said:


> Hello everyone ,
> I recently did a grow in a 1x1x2M tent in coco i had 2 plants .. Im ashamed to say the outcome was shocking ..
> Rather than make more mestakes and costly loss
> Im wanting to ask if theres anyone out there in the uk that could offer me guidance or a mentorship to get the best results as im a quick learner.
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

ReeceJ said:


> Hello everyone ,
> I recently did a grow in a 1x1x2M tent in coco i had 2 plants .. Im ashamed to say the outcome was shocking ..
> Rather than make more mestakes and costly loss
> Im wanting to ask if theres anyone out there in the uk that could offer me guidance or a mentorship to get the best results as im a quick learner.
> ...


whats the reward?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whats the reward?


Bj's for all ....


----------



## ReeceJ (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha u wankers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

they don't understand banter, who takes this shit seriously ffs especially slipper bandits verbal puke, mind you his gf looks like a bloke so no wonder hes angry lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> they don't understand banter, who takes this shit seriously ffs especially slipper bandits verbal puke, mind you his gf looks like a bloke so no wonder hes angry lmao


Exactly, just stick all the fuckers on ignore then it's back to the way it was....minus lax..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 11, 2015)

where's the fun in putting em on ignore, part of the enjoyment of this thread was weeding out the weak, if they could take the abusive banter and prove themselves then they normally fitted right in, if not they either fucked off to another thread or site. Now a days there is too many fuck boys in here that are more suspicious than Michael Jackson hiding in a playground.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

ReeceJ said:


> Hello everyone ,
> I recently did a grow in a 1x1x2M tent in coco i had 2 plants .. Im ashamed to say the outcome was shocking ..
> Rather than make more mestakes and costly loss
> Im wanting to ask if theres anyone out there in the uk that could offer me guidance or a mentorship to get the best results as im a quick learner.
> ...


Newby page will help the most mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> they don't understand banter, who takes this shit seriously ffs especially slipper bandits verbal puke, mind you his gf looks like a bloke so no wonder hes angry lmao


Hahahhahahahha well said zeddd they don't get our humour so fuck em. .seems like they have sand in their vagina


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Exactly, just stick all the fuckers on ignore then it's back to the way it was....minus lax..


Awwww xxx


----------



## makka (Aug 11, 2015)

happening people? lots by the quick read! 
i only been gone 3 weeks and and its trolls galour ha 
is the slipper bandit lax? did he turn up ok lol?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

This shows the fucking double standards 


https://www.rollitup.org/t/statistically-white-lives-matter-less.879499/page-5


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

makka said:


> happening people? lots by the quick read!
> i only been gone 3 weeks and and its trolls galour ha
> is the slipper bandit lax? did he turn up ok lol?


I'm back man went a bit mad on vals tapering off now two a day or so but on my days off I go mad haha


----------



## makka (Aug 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm back man went a bit mad on vals tapering off now two a day or so but on my days off I go mad haha


good to hear mte i knew it would be that lol too easily done anyways whats wid the new member yo forget ya password after that long sesh lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

All my fucking passwords man was fucking messy. Proper messy n I'm smoking baccy n all again ffs went proper bad on em but not going cold turkey like last time imma take it slow


----------



## makka (Aug 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> All my fucking passwords man was fucking messy. Proper messy n I'm smoking baccy n all again ffs went proper bad on em but not going cold turkey like last time imma take it slow


fuck that cold turkey shit off the blues can do u damage fits n shit 2 a days fuckall man ule have stopped in no time 
fucker that wid the passwords ive done it my self haha ule remember the fuckers in a few month just chillin wid a j i always do
u got out nice growing lax? got some cheese finishing up in few weeks man the wait killing me n the weeds dire round here atm lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 11, 2015)

fucking hell been fun in here today lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

1st day no smoke since middle of january lol, might have to go scrump something methinks lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

hows we all doing then?

fun n games with the yanks again i see, fuck that ignore shit tho threads dead enough as it is lol could murder some drugs i tell ya need a hardcore binge lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> hows we all doing then?
> 
> fun n games with the yanks again i see, fuck that ignore shit tho threads dead enough as it is lol could murder some drugs i tell ya need a hardcore binge lol


Havin a few cheeky 1s tnite meself man..


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Havin a few cheeky 1s tnite meself man..


nefing nice? i got a henry last week was some good gear just local stuff, but i wana go mental it barely touched the sides lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> nefing nice? i got a henry last week was some good gear just local stuff, but i wana go mental it barely touched the sides lol


Its ok man not the best ive had but not shit sure dnt want anytin tod for a tuesday


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Its ok man not the best ive had but not shit sure dnt want anytin tod for a tuesday


im wanting some of meerkovos gear his mk4 batch is spose to be the fucking bollax, hes had previous batch's sent of to labs by buyers n come back 72% pure gear thats the rocket!!!

fucking family are away on hols tho n thats how i get me coins so local it is for now, gagging for some benzos n oxy aswel lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 1st day no smoke since middle of january lol, might have to go scrump something methinks lol


this why ur going off ya nut lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> im wanting some of meerkovos gear his mk4 batch is spose to be the fucking bollax, hes had previous batch's sent of to labs by buyers n come back 72% pure gear thats the rocket!!!
> 
> fucking family are away on hols tho n thats how i get me coins so local it is for now, gagging for some benzos n oxy aswel lol


Yea man i cant wait to try meerkovo mk4 stuff sounds the dogs


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man i cant wait to try meerkovo mk4 stuff sounds the dogs


yeah mate im dieing to give that a blast, want some roofies a few 40 n 80mg oxys, seen some 5mg xanax i quite fancy too, dodgy indian fucked up generic dosage's lol need to lose some serious weight aswel so a shitload of dexedrine maybe some phet also but i want high grade dry powder to sniff not wet base.

you ever after some top hash have a gander at medsforyou they bin about for yrs n yrs since sr1 prices are high but they on the ball and the hash is serious highgrade hash.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah mate im dieing to give that a blast, want some roofies a few 40 n 80mg oxys, seen some 5mg xanax i quite fancy too, dodgy indian fucked up generic dosage's lol need to lose some serious weight aswel so a shitload of dexedrine maybe some phet also but i want high grade dry powder to sniff not wet base.
> 
> you ever after some top hash have a gander at medsforyou they bin about for yrs n yrs since sr1 prices are high but they on the ball and the hash is serious highgrade hash.


Il hav a look at em alri man been usin p&p that i was talkin bout good tack


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Il hav a look at em alri man been usin p&p that i was talkin bout good tack


i had it of pnp 10-15 times now great hash for the money, but the caramello n nepalse medsforyou got is in a different league, alot more pricey tho they got others aswel the atlas is lovely, never tried there african bubble tho, but they are top vendors mate been around a long time.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i had it of pnp 10-15 times now great hash for the money, but the caramello n nepalse medsforyou got is in a different league, alot more pricey tho they got others aswel the atlas is lovely, never tried there african bubble tho, but they are top vendors mate been around a long time.


Sounds good mate will defo check them out


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 11, 2015)

Evening Rambo mate how's things? Threads been missing your good self and a few others recently. 
I'm on the beers and smoke tonight. Got the day off work tomorrow cos I'm going to pick my mate up from the prison, gonna get the cunt proper fucked up this weekend lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening Rambo mate how's things? Threads been missing your good self and a few others recently.
> I'm on the beers and smoke tonight. Got the day off work tomorrow cos I'm going to pick my mate up from the prison, gonna get the cunt proper fucked up this weekend lol


Lock stock and 2 smokin man


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening Rambo mate how's things? Threads been missing your good self and a few others recently.
> I'm on the beers and smoke tonight. Got the day off work tomorrow cos I'm going to pick my mate up from the prison, gonna get the cunt proper fucked up this weekend lol


i been about mate, just carnt be arsed nowdays it aint what it was n i dont think it ever will be again, nice1 on ya pal getting out of nick 2mora bet u will be getting mingled! 

plus its a day off work aswel lol you smoking anything nice mate?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

Well thats annoying, just found a seed or 2 in the pheno of DPQ i wanted to keep, oh well onto the next pheno


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i been about mate, just carnt be arsed nowdays it aint what it was n i dont think it ever will be again, nice1 on ya pal getting out of nick 2mora bet u will be getting mingled!
> 
> plus its a day off work aswel lol you smoking anything nice mate?


Smoking on some shit chinky bud, doesn't taste the best but it gets me stoned and was cheap, joys of being skint lol. 

I agree man I don't think the thread will ever be the same. I'm considering just fucking off the site all together, just seems to be more hassle and shit than it's worth. 

Just think when all us old timers are gone the new thread users will never know what they missed out on. They can read the stories in previous posts from years gone by. But they will never know what kindness and generosity properly went on between a group of us friendly growers lmao. It's a shame for them really.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well thats annoying, just found a seed or 2 in the pheno of DPQ i wanted to keep, oh well onto the next pheno



Knock! Knock! May I enter your thread and have some tea?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Smoking on some shit chinky bud, doesn't taste the best but it gets me stoned and was cheap, joys of being skint lol.
> 
> I agree man I don't think the thread will ever be the same. I'm considering just fucking off the site all together, just seems to be more hassle and shit than it's worth.
> 
> Just think when all us old timers are gone the new thread users will never know what they missed out on. They can read the stories in previous posts from years gone by. But they will never know what kindness and generosity properly went on between a group of us friendly growers lmao. It's a shame for them really.


its deffo dieing a death mate, but i agree maybe not so much on my part lol but alot have helped people in this thread theres been a fair amount of non helping too tho lol

it was good while it lasted, what i enjoyed the most was having a place to just have a chat about anything not weed cause anybody with a couple of braincells can grow good weed but the chatting n banter about all sorts, if your growing for just money then talking about weed non stop is fucking boring!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

I reckon we should do a mass exodus over to another Forum, icmag or somewhere y`know


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I reckon we should do a mass exodus over to another Forum, icmag or somewhere y`know


I'm with you, lets go.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> I'm with you, lets go.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3477369


Lol, we just like to get high and fuck with you Brits. What do Brits like to do when they get high? Talk about potatoes or tea? Maybe the Queen of England?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lol, we just like to get high and fuck with you Brits. What do Brits like to do when they get high? Talk about potatoes or tea? Maybe the Queen of England?


Another dumb yank who doesnt know the difference wit us and brits ffs ... i like potatoes not them now poss off...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Lol, we just like to get high and fuck with you Brits. What do Brits like to do when they get high? Talk about potatoes or tea? Maybe the Queen of England?


oh so your def a yank then........another one to add to the ignore list.....


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Another dumb yank who doesnt know the difference wit us and brits ffs ... i like potatoes not them now poss off...


Sorry, your existence is of little importance here. We still like messing with you potatoes.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hahahhahahahha well said zeddd they don't get our humour so fuck em. .seems like they have sand in their vagina





TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3477284


cunts got a photo of my mrs


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cunts got a photo of my mrs


U ridin hitler ... fuk sake zeddd man


----------



## Merlot (Aug 11, 2015)

alright ya jobless cunt stains??

Getting stick off the admin I see lol you cunts need to move along innit. Start your own forum!!!


----------



## Merlot (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wud luv to know who this really is ....
> 
> But for now FUK OFF FRENCHY...



How's you pikey??

Caravan well?? Fancy giving us a quote on a 200m drive??


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U ridin hitler ... fuk sake zeddd man[/QUOT,


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

what cracks me up bout this thread is the banter n the not really noing what people who are what lol most who fight the benefit scronger cause are the peeps who works lmao people who say shit bout peoples life n whatnot just aint got a clue


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

Say wat u like man 

I can picture u and a hitler look-a-like crusin on a bike tho haha  ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Say wat u like man
> 
> I can picture u and a hitler look-a-like crusin on a bike tho haha  ...


sorry to tell you man but she is a beautiful woman, and the hitler fascist skinhead racist Nazi......is you on a good day lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

Or wat gets me is.. if ppl meet ppl for real and get on they get on.. if not they dnt ... why the fck do ppl feel the need to cme in here wen they know they dnt get on ??? ... ohh cause u behind a screen .. fuk if i walk into pub and talk to sum1 if we dnt get on nxt time i see em i stay clear ... why the fck not the same online


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sorry to tell you man but she is a beautiful woman, and the hitler fascist skinhead racist Nazi......is you on a good day lol


Anyhow if that is ur missus in main pic .. wen u invitin me over ???


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Anyhow if that is ur missus in main pic .. wen u invitin me over ???


never


----------



## Merlot (Aug 11, 2015)

You cunts got no game lol

Anyone comes at ya, you stick em on ignore and claim you're the victim pmsl!!!!


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

been on the piss tonight n now bout to smoke some exo its gonna kill me lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

the matrix has it's own ways, often nothing like irl whatsoever atall. just saul ways bean fan o diversity, grit an chaos. two more hrs of sunlight, enjoy yer virtual pub irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> never


Serio man !! I taut we wer like bff and all that shit ha  lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> been on the piss tonight n now bout to smoke some exo its gonna kill me lol


Pretty mashed meself for a tuesday man ha ... 

Altho barca won 5-4 not that use non sport fcks care ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> the matrix has it's own ways, often nothing like irl whatsoever atall. just saul ways bean fan o diversity, grit an chaos. two more hrs of sunlight, enjoy yer virtual pub irish


Virtual pub ? This 1 u must explain ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Serio man !! I taut we wer like bff and all that shit ha  lol


why joke about my mrs mate ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> why joke about my mrs mate ?


Wow man i nva joked about ur mrs if i did plz quote and apoligy will follow  ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wow man i nva joked about ur mrs if i did plz quote and apoligy will follow  ...


im fukin serious u cunt that bird is the spit of my wife ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im fukin serious u cunt that bird is the spit of my wife ...


Yea but the bird in the pic is a yank .. is urs ?? ..


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

Abe is this thread gettin closed in 2hrs ? Thats the only thing i cme up wit from wat u said ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

Fuk im gettin 2 fckd 4 tis


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Abe is this thread gettin closed in 2hrs ? Thats the only thing i cme up wit from wat u said ..


Ignore him he is just chatting his normal bollocks


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk im gettin 2 fckd 4 tis


me too man im wasted


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> me too man im wasted


Great minds n all that ha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

i third that shit lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ignore him he is just chatting his normal bollocks


why dont ya like him bina? he aint really been involved in any thread wars? bit random sometimes granted, dont believe personally he was medi or is mainliner just me imo of course but whats the dislike? carnt really remember him ever having a pop at you either?

just asking?

anyway you for thread mod i say, your the most level headed keep calm but on a level vet i carnt see any valium,coke crazy drug binges in the future your memory is longer than a goldfish (sorry don you do still hold join date rank lol) but yeah bina for mod!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just too smarmy for my liking an dont like the way he thinks he is doing us and the thread a favour by being here and trying improve things as he puts it etc, also far too quick to go from having a pop at someone to trying to be their best friend etc

Also id put money on him being 2 out of the recent sock puppets weve seen, regardless of how much he denies it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just too smarmy for my liking an dont like the way he thinks he is doing us and the thread a favour by being here and trying improve things as he puts it etc, also far too quick to go from having a pop at someone to trying to be their best friend etc
> 
> Also id put money on him being 2 out of the recent sock puppets weve seen, regardless of how much he denies it


fair play was just asking ya opinion, its gotten crazy nowdays for people who been here a long time how many have come n gone so many new accounts i half suspect so many to be some1 else, smoking the weed makes me paranoid enough without the thread lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You cunts got no game lol
> 
> Anyone comes at ya, you stick em on ignore and claim you're the victim pmsl!!!!


Nobody likes you.do the world a favour and kill yourself


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 11, 2015)

lol im glad i never got all this shit when i joined i felt the love from my first message if only i could remember what it was


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

Merlot said:


> You cunts got no game lol
> 
> Anyone comes at ya, you stick em on ignore and claim you're the victim pmsl!!!!


I got tons of game ask that whore u call a wife


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 11, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol im glad i never got all this shit when i joined i felt the love from my first message if only i could remember what it was


U did get a bit of abuse but u took it like a man so we treated u like one something dodgy about half cast merlot I don't trust


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U did get a bit of abuse but u took it like a man so we treated u like one something dodgy about half cast merlot I don't trust


Says the imposter ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U did get a bit of abuse but u took it like a man so we treated u like one something dodgy about half cast merlot I don't trust


only thing i remember was someone telling me to cut my plants down and start again lol


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

haha i had to put a photo up with ma face cut out b4 any cunt began to trust me 

good people on this here thread it would be a shame to lose it imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

just had a price match on my seeds i brought from rhino seeds because i found them £21 cheaper on grilla seeds plus i got anther £5 discount for telling them lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning ppl

Doesnt look like the DPQ is one thats gonna be kept around, found immature seeds on both flowering plants @ only 12 wks 12/12 FS n beariing mind it took around 5 weeks from seed to show first flowers that only puts it at around 6-7 weeks flowering so thats now 3/3 strains ive tried from BB that have generated their own seeds when nothing else has in the room etc

Think im just gonna bang the 2 triploids ive got in the veg tent into flower so they aint wasted and then concentrate on the BM n livers for a while until its time to get this KK going as well for my mate

Hows everyone else grows coming along etc?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

im still waiting on me seeds lol seems to take forever


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Says the imposter ...


Lick a dick! I've sent u a few fairies I can pm what n what u sent me if ur still being para lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> im still waiting on me seeds lol seems to take forever


What ones you ordered? an you waiting on em to crack or have you got plants/cuts etc to tide you over while you wait for em etc?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

waiting for seeds to be posted m8 i killed all my plants trying to get rip of that spider mite i got me new veg tent set up and that brought 2 led light one in veg and one in the flower tent just to see if it adds anythink veg is only a 600 x600 but its onlt temp bit gutted i lost them cos it worked out i had 2 crops b4 xmas but now only get one hopefully if i can time it right lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> waiting for seeds to be posted m8 i killed all my plants trying to get rip of that spider mite i got me new veg tent set up and that brought 2 led light one in veg and one in the flower tent just to see if it adds anythink veg is only a 600 x600 but its onlt temp bit gutted i lost them cos it worked out i had 2 crops b4 xmas but now only get one hopefully if i can time it right lolView attachment 3477672 View attachment 3477673


looks like you need a few of the clone onlies in there to fill it up a bit.....

also what LED`s did you get in the end?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> looks like you need a few of the clone onlies in there to fill it up a bit.....
> 
> also what LED`s did you get in the end?


just 2 of these m8 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171859279345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seeds i got ssh and Purple Paralysis & i brought [URL='http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/advancedfemaleseeds/automatic-ak-female.html']Automatic AK Female by mistake got a free OG Kush / Widow / Auto Lemon [/URL]

my m8 ordered [URL='http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/chronic.html']Chronic and [URL='http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/bombseedsfeminised/big-bomb-feminised.html']Big Bomb Feminised[/URL][/URL]


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just 2 of these m8 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171859279345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seeds i got ssh and Purple Paralysis & i brought Automatic AK Female by mistake got a free OG Kush / Widow / Auto Lemon
> my m8 ordered Chronic and Big Bomb Feminised


 not bad, ive seen a lot worse panels for a lot more money lol, may even grab 2 meself to tide meself over the next year or so as those blurple panels will all be massively outdated by next year with all the new all COB`s/white light LED`s coming out but at that price you dont mind throwing em away or just using them as veg light after a years worth of use


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just 2 of these m8 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171859279345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seeds i got ssh and Purple Paralysis & i brought Automatic AK Female by mistake got a free OG Kush / Widow / Auto Lemon
> my m8 ordered Chronic and Big Bomb Feminised


im tellin ya pomps pal u need to start cloning its a piece a cake i get 4 t 5 crops a year depending what i grow get the timing right with ya cuttings and veg time u can keep cuttings under low light for ages and they hardly grow till u put them under a veg light so u can just take cuttings of ya veggers right b4 flip and thats ya next crop rinse repeat its great 

on another note now i remember why i dont like soil took two into hydro veg room clean as fook now 3 week later everyday i find little flying bugs! i know they from the soil the little twats and they keep landing on leafs but no damage or out YET? 

gonna takem out i think givem the own little space not sure tbh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> not bad, ive seen a lot worse panels for a lot more money lol, may even grab 2 meself to tide meself over the next year or so as those blurple panels will all be massively outdated by next year with all the new all COB`s/white light LED`s coming out but at that price you dont mind throwing em away or just using them as veg light after a years worth of use


i only got one for my clones and veg as its only a 600x600 heat shouldnt be a problem with it but when i put it in the flower tent to see how it looked and the plant under it loved it so i thought fuck it ill get another one lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

makka said:


> im tellin ya pomps pal u need to start cloning its a piece a cake i get 4 t 5 crops a year depending what i grow get the timing right with ya cuttings and veg time u can keep cuttings under low light for ages and they hardly grow till u put them under a veg light so u can just take cuttings of ya veggers right b4 flip and thats ya next crop rinse repeat its great
> 
> on another note now i remember why i dont like soil took two into hydro veg room clean as fook now 3 week later everyday i find little flying bugs! i know they from the soil the little twats and they keep landing on leafs but no damage or out YET?
> 
> gonna takem out i think givem the own little space not sure tbh


the plants i killed was from clones i took m8 i was getting ready to take clones bk i got spider mite so thought id kill the mite b4 i took the cuttings but ended up killing the plants as well as the mites thats why that Aeroponic Cloner is in the veg tent i just cut them off put them in the cloner and forget about them for 2 weeks go bk have roots lol


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

aah i get ya man bad luck ehh it happens u gotrid now tho so fresh start just make sure u keep an eye for lil fuckers lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

yeh man just wanna know how i got them in the first place


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 12, 2015)

They hitch a ride on your clothing, shoes or pets. happens all the time during summer. I've heard they can fly in on the back of a moth lol.


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

on the back of a moth lmfao that would be funny sight man but yeah like he said clothes/pets etc usually after a walk round park wi dog ime


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

ah i got a big horse filed bk off my garden and i walk the dog in there every day plus thats where i get my air intake from


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

5 vals 3 ciders n work soon lol funny thing is I'm totally normal n vals are gods gifts for essential tremors


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

Not sure about mites hitching lifts on moths, but they sure do travel on wind currents. Generally you will find they appear in your grow when there are hot winds. If you utilise fresh air then you will always have a risk of getting bugs. Best way is to prevent before they arrive.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> 5 vals 3 ciders n work soon lol funny thing is I'm totally normal n vals are gods gifts for essential tremors


Slipperybandit....Slipperyslope lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

Boys will be boys



Thanks for the concern btw lads nice to have a good group of friends I can openly talk about this shit to


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

@zeddd sorry for being a wankers the last day


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

Easy geezers (hark at me being down with the kids ) , back home now, a few pics of my remote infa red cam I got down there, fuck MG, u were right about only needing a week b4 flip, there going good now m8.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

How much the cam set you back man? Can u link it to ur net n get a feed through ur phone?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

The Fairy did hint at her popping to see in a few weeks.....


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

@slippers, yes , there still pics from the feed to my phone , u can pan & tilt, & it has sound & temp, it's a pet cam from Argos £50 , tidy eh ?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

I need a pack of vals , going in a caravan with rel's for a week, no drugs !, can't stand rel's or caravans !, Slippers ?????


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah pretty good pic that i use my old ps3eye cam atm hooked to a tablet lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Easy geezers (hark at me being down with the kids ) , back home now, a few pics of my remote infa red cam I got down there, fuck MG, u were right about only needing a week b4 flip, there going good now m8.
> View attachment 3477763 View attachment 3477764


Aye they fair growin m8, dunno how long I vegged mine, think it was 2 weeks but I topped them, some twice and been tying the fuckers down since.....the lemon stretches a fair bit in flower with me, the topping and extra work this time will hopefully pay off, nearly a full 2 weeks in flower already I am lol, only 8 to go ffs


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm going to net em all after a few weeks flower MG , I will top em & clear the bottom shite off, just leave em go then, got my bro just checking ph & water level every other day , don't want him fucking about in there lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm going to net em all after a few weeks flower MG , I will top em & clear the bottom shite off, just leave em go then, got my bro just checking ph & water level every other day , don't want him fucking about in there lol


Aye I was goina get a net but another thing I never got round too lol. I'd throw the net on sooner than 2 weeks tho. That's a good wee cam job ye got there


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok , cheers MG , yeh cam is a bit of peace of mind lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

PLAY UP POMPEY POMPEY PLAY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> PLAY UP POMPEY POMPEY PLAY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


just cos you've been accepted doesn't mean u can be a football twat and get away with it imo lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I'm going to net em all after a few weeks flower MG , I will top em & clear the bottom shite off, just leave em go then, got my bro just checking ph & water level every other day , don't want him fucking about in there lol


keep the cunt out imo, think they know better


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Taken that DPQ down this evening,12 wks 12/12FS, could have gone a bit lobger but found the odd seed or 2 in the bottom buds


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just cos you've been accepted doesn't mean u can be a football twat and get away with it imo lol[/just bit pissed and happy we beat a championship favourite that are 2 leagues aboth us


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

so what are you lot growing at min any way zeddd how come u dont put photos up off ur crops i think ur the only one who i aint seen photos off ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

any one ever ordered from rhino seeds ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> so what are you lot growing at min any way zeddd how come u dont put photos up off ur crops i think ur the only one who i aint seen photos off ?


cos 5 years ago when I was posting photos of water only living organics u were still sucking ur mothers tit


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Taken that DPQ down this evening,12 wks 12/12FS, could have gone a bit lobger but found the odd seed or 2 in the bottom buds
> 
> View attachment 3477924 View attachment 3477924 View attachment 3477925 View attachment 3477926 View attachment 3477927 View attachment 3477928 View attachment 3477929


overwatered man


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

Good advice Z, he's a budding wanna be farmer, who doesn't listen to a cunting thing u tell him, my bro that is ! Lol not beina


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cos 5 years ago when I was posting photos of water only living organics u were still sucking ur mothers tit


only asking m8 only cos ive never seen any and ive seen ppl give u shit over it i know ya knows ya shit cos u have helped me out loads so i know u aint got shity little plants lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Good advice Z, he's a budding wanna be farmer


love your ir remote grow man looks the fukin biz, imo the fukin pigs don't give a shit about us these days as long as its small


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> love your ir remote grow man looks the fukin biz, imo the fukin pigs don't give a shit about us these days as long as its small


Cheers Z, you're probably right m8, but if I would have got busted here , the mrs & my boy might have been fucked & homeless, at least this way if It does go tits, there safe, & I can kick fuck into next door if he gets Leary !


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> love your ir remote grow man looks the fukin biz, imo the fukin pigs don't give a shit about us these days as long as its small


thats what they want us to think zeddd its a conspiracy  lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

U say that Maka, but I can't understand why this turd next door isn't banged up yet ! He gets away with fucking daylight taking the piss, I think 2-3 times a year , they say ,"right, fuck it , lets do some work" & go out for a walk around the area & back ,only nicking what they stumble across


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> U say that Maka, but I can't understand why this turd next door isn't banged up yet ! He gets away with fucking daylight taking the piss, I think 2-3 times a year , they say ,"right, fuck it , lets do some work" & go out for a walk around the area & back ,only nicking what they stumble across


dozey cunts thank fuk lol


----------



## makka (Aug 12, 2015)

u just get them blatant cheeky lucky fuckers wis lol its the way it is mate 
if it was me i kno id be nicked im that para nowadays around police ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> so what are you lot growing at min any way zeddd how come u dont put photos up off ur crops i think ur the only one who i aint seen photos off ?


thats coz he cant work a camera an only has 2 autos under a CFL really lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 12, 2015)

haha ive seen he got the Hortilux 1k i belive so what makes them better then the hps then


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one else use pgp just lax was showing me about it earlier just wanted to know if i finely got it working this is my key
> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> Version: GnuPG v2
> 
> ...


Check your pms dude.sorry was sorting shit out


----------



## Merlot (Aug 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I got tons of game ask that whore u call a wife


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

Next you'll be expressing yourself through interpretive dace y I u unimaginative fanny fart


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

Post to u donkey rape got deleted lol the val was a valve for hiI hydro system...jeebus


----------



## Merlot (Aug 12, 2015)

Que?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Post to u donkey rape got deleted lol the val was a valve for hiI hydro system...jeebus


Old joke on the thread..a member dated a donkey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

morning lads


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

morning ppl


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

booooooooooom


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

oh well thats that fucked, i might be disappearing off here for a few weeks/months lads, just put in application to council to move out n leave the missus etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

man that aint good


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

U get my addy don?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh well thats that fucked, i might be disappearing off here for a few weeks/months lads, just put in application to council to move out n leave the missus etc


Sick dose rimmer man. Suppose will be less stress in the long run


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sick dose rimmer man. Suppose will be less stress in the long run


Doubt it with kids involved, never easy when that happens etc


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

I had a fk'd up childhood. separation, death the whole mess, life is meant to have it's challenges. good luck with the domestic relations man, with matters of the heart it isn't ez goin at first. apologies for being unable to find an appropriate meme but you got it bud.. look on the bright side, dwn the road, you may be able to swing a bigger grow..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Doubt it with kids involved, never easy when that happens etc


I grew up in a single household man once you both remain civilised around the kids n spend equil time with em they won't be effected by it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

so anywho, what you cunts up to today then?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Valium n cider...yourself?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Valium n cider...yourself?


Fuck all unfortunately apart from sitting here bored shitless, the DPQ i chopped last night aint gonna be smokeable/dry for a few days so prob just see if i can find a bag from somewhere at some point, also got a chupa chup in the cupboard but dont fancy that etc, oh n half bottle of bacardi but i rarely drink anymore lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

gotta mess around with my Variac controller think only one of them are working right gotta re check the wire then give my tent a good clean as my seeds payment has finely gone though dont no why it took so fucking long tho so hopefully ill be growing again my next saturday lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Fuck all unfortunately apart from sitting here bored shitless, the DPQ i chopped last night aint gonna be smokeable/dry for a few days so prob just see if i can find a bag from somewhere at some point, also got a chupa chup in the cupboard but dont fancy that etc, oh n half bottle of bacardi but i rarely drink anymore lol


If you've any mates with a vaporizer handy u can blast it wet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> gotta mess around with my Variac controller think only one of them are working right gotta re check the wire then give my tent a good clean as my seeds payment has finely gone though dont no why it took so fucking long tho so hopefully ill be growing again my next saturday lol


Never had a problem with my sms not even a hum off her best buy yet bar that beast of a blue in line fan Gary linked urs back..fucking quality


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> If you've any mates with a vaporizer handy u can blast it wet


Nope, my mates n family fell by the wayside years ago when me n her got together


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Fuck sake man....booze wouldn't be a good idea for u now tbh I'd say pop the pill cheer u up


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I grew up in a single household man once you both remain civilised around the kids n spend equil time with em they won't be effected by it


lol u turned out ok?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck sake man....booze wouldn't be a good idea for u now tbh I'd say pop the pill cheer u up


 nah, pills make me too horny, last thing i need here atm lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol u turned out ok?


 I turned out alright actually seeing as 
My dad wasn't there n when he was he very abusive my mom never dated again after him. He thought me to swim by throwing me in the pool...I nearly drowned lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> so anywho, what you cunts up to today then?


I'm a lonely child of a single parent n i turned out just fine hahahaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm a lonely child of a single parent n i turned out just fine hahahaha
> View attachment 3478341


 naughty naughty lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

mines the bottom one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm a lonely child of a single parent n i turned out just fine hahahaha
> View attachment 3478341


U fucking cock tease


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3478340 View attachment 3478340 View attachment 3478342


Ask irish about that sorta thing


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

i think i did it right i swoop his 1 to my 4 his 5 my 1 his 2 my 5 his 8 my 4 his 7 my 2 his 8 my 7 think its right lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm a lonely child of a single parent n i turned out just fine hahahaha
> View attachment 3478341


looks lush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

aye it's as good as it gets local. and off the DN pretty much that I've tried barring one lot I don't know the vendor.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

rareboy seeds fellas


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks well tasty don man *claps*


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's as good as it gets local. and off the DN pretty much that I've tried barring one lot I don't know the vendor.


can you help this lad out don until DST comes online later?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-botique.879994/page-2


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> prob just see if i can find a bag from somewhere at some point


Reported for solicitation.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

We pay for plastic bags over here moron...jog on.we don't take kindly to your kind round these parts...reported for being a moron


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> jog on.we don't take kindly to your kind round these parts...


Reported for hate speech.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

so much easier having all those twats blocked, makes the thread rather confusing at times tho lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Reported for hate speech.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3478361


Reported for using a foreign language.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

Reported for turning into the Hulk.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Reported for turning into the Hulk.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3478367


lol, damn brotha, don't get all hulk on me. I have feelings too you know. Anyways, I am just F'n with you guys. Lighten up, nobody got reported other than me by you guys.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh well that last pic didn't last very long did it lol.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Oh well that last pic didn't last very long did it lol.


lol, I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol. So much fail and win all around  thanks for the distraction folk. Quitting baccy when you've np weed sucks even more than just trying to quit baccy. You're keeping me entertained 

Just saw this
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/11801588/Kings-Cross-evacuated-amid-gunpoint-drugs-arrest.html


Busy laughing my ass off. They demand that we respect them for doing such a dangerous job, and then they go fuck off a few hundred people pulling bullshit like this. Evacuation and armed arrest over Class B ffs lol. Fucking mugs.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

that explosion in china looked fucking mental, theres a few different angles of it out now.






never seen a explosion like that on film ever lol shiiiit, dont properly explode til 30sec+ check out the cars driving past just before it go's.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm a lonely child of a single parent n i turned out just fine hahahaha
> View attachment 3478341












wait what are you doing with it in a measuring cup? u making crack fool? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wait what are you doing with it in a measuring cup? u making crack fool? lol


that reminds me of a film called It's All Gone Pete Tong


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that explosion in china looked fucking mental, theres a few different angles of it out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.carthrottle.com/post/the-devastating-tianjin-blast-destroyed-thousands-of-brand-new-vws/


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> that explosion in china looked fucking mental, theres a few different angles of it out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the camera is 1 km away and one frame is totally white out, htf do fireworks cause that with a mushroom fireball to finish...looks dodge


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

i no bina i seen them pics mate fucking mental hay! the nips are saying only 50 dead but bollax no way thats only killed 50.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the camera is 1 km away and one frame is totally white out, htf do fireworks cause that with a mushroom fireball to finish...looks dodge


was a chem plant mate not fireworks but i agree deffo well dodge thats some serious explosion!!!

The warehouse that exploded is owned by a company called Ruihai Logistics, which handles toxic chemicals including sodium cyanide and toluene diisocyanate, according to reports.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wait what are you doing with it in a measuring cup? u making crack fool? lol



baking a cake


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baking a cake


now that i can believe


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baking a cake


that must be the expensive flour what has the glossy appearance huh?


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 13, 2015)

I've got to give cookies up a bit , I'm 17 cunting stone now , can't saw a peice of wood in half without gasping & sweating me sack off, fucking munchies it is !, just have to follow slippers & go on vals , any recommendations what I can replace weed with for a few month ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I've got to give cookies up a bit , I'm 17 cunting stone now , can't saw a peice of wood in half without gasping & sweating me sack off, fucking munchies it is !, just have to follow slippers & go on vals , any recommendations what I can replace weed with for a few month ?


wis get a vape, I don't get munchies at all in fact I skip meals but that mite just be me, vaping is the nutz 5 years I bin at it now


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> I've got to give cookies up a bit , I'm 17 cunting stone now , can't saw a peice of wood in half without gasping & sweating me sack off, fucking munchies it is !, just have to follow slippers & go on vals , any recommendations what I can replace weed with for a few month ?


dexerdrine n clonzepam should do the trick lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

vals are bad for the mind man, look at tsb


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

opium would be the only real candidate imo but that's a very slippery slope ive heard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> that must be the expensive flour what has the glossy appearance huh?


double 00


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> opium would be the only real candidate imo but that's a very slippery slope ive heard


Ffs can't believe no one just says go off the munchies fatty! Yous have him on all sorts off new drugs cos he's eating too many cookies lol wtf


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> double 00


yeah try making ya pasta out of that lol

how much flour in that pic don? pics can be deceiving.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs can't believe no one just says go off the munchies fatty! Yous have him on all sorts off new drugs cos he's eating too many cookies lol wtf


ark at you mr clean living lol we just trying to help the uk thread way mg lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wis get a vape, I don't get munchies at all in fact I skip meals but that mite just be me, vaping is the nutz 5 years I bin at it now


weirdly enough I'm the same no munchies no para, just tasty vapour. In terms of describing weed its a million times easier. Tastes like it smells no dirty baccy or bong taste from burning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah try making ya pasta out of that lol
> 
> how much flour in that pic don? pics can be deceiving.


no idea near an ounce maybe


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no idea near an ounce maybe


wasnt yours then no?

thought u had a party on or something lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ark at you mr clean living lol we just trying to help the uk thread way mg lol


Me clean living lol, and i know the uk thread bad ffs but a bunch of cunts in lads state wouldn't make much since now ffs.......ah fuck it, go for it @WisdomFarmer


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Me clean living lol, and i know the uk thread bad ffs but a bunch of cunts in lads state wouldn't make much since now ffs.......ah fuck it, go for it @WisdomFarmer


yes mate i was taking the piss at the clean living lol

WF wonts to lose weight n feel stoned still whats better than a lab grade phet pill n a strong benzo lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

whos the best coke vendor on agora just got me birthday coming up at end of month and wanna get messy


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

depends pomp weather u wana risk going abroad or keep it internal uk to uk post???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

i


newuserlol said:


> wasnt yours then no?
> 
> thought u had a party on or something lol


have but only a few guests


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 13, 2015)

LMFAO MG, there a bunch o cunts arnt they ! , I'm willing to try anything , just sommat to chill me the fuck out , without eating half of Morrison's ! ,& MG, I have fuck all will power, & my guts hurts & screams when I get munchies ,just bear in mind, I'm knocking on, had a v minor heart attack couple year ago & I do fuck all exercise, apart from that I'm fit as a fiddle anyway,off for a 6 pack of beef monster munch 
Ps, will get a vape next harvest Zedd , cheers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

well uk would be better as theres more chance i would get it but theres still that chance


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i
> 
> have but only a few guests


youve had better tho aint ya don, looks nice enough but has that weird kinda shine to it we get it round these parts but it cost less than the proper mcdoper, dus look like its about to be cooked up in that pic tho lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> LMFAO MG, there a bunch o cunts arnt they ! , I'm willing to try anything , just sommat to chill me the fuck out , without eating half of Morrison's ! ,& MG, I have fuck all will power, & my guts hurts & screams when I get munchies ,just bear in mind, I'm knocking on, had a v minor heart attack couple year ago & I do fuck all exercise, apart from that I'm fit as a fiddle anyway,off for a 6 pack of beef monster munch
> Ps, will get a vape next harvest Zedd , cheers


https://www.vapefiend.co.uk/


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> well uk would be better as theres more chance i would get it but theres still that chance[/QUOTE


meerkovo is ya man then, best uk vendor for coke since the start of the darknet markets, your get some banging gear from holland tho for less money but its that added risk of going threw customs.

quicklick, sargon, qaulitywite,mirkov some other good uk white vendors but go meerkovo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> https://www.vapefiend.co.uk/


Recommend any good small vaps? Know fuck all really bout them but wouldn't mind givin one a go


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> LMFAO MG, there a bunch o cunts arnt they ! , I'm willing to try anything , just sommat to chill me the fuck out , without eating half of Morrison's ! ,& MG, I have fuck all will power, & my guts hurts & screams when I get munchies ,just bear in mind, I'm knocking on, had a v minor heart attack couple year ago & I do fuck all exercise, apart from that I'm fit as a fiddle anyway,off for a 6 pack of beef monster munch
> Ps, will get a vape next harvest Zedd , cheers


yeah sorry mate i forgot bout the ticker maybe speed pills n benzos aint ya best bet lol was just trying to help tho in me own twisted ways lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

its good as I gets to buy local. No complaints and no cake!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

just had a half e to help us kip.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

aint knocking it don we get the same local here bout 1400-1500 a oz then you get the 1800-2000 shit, or you go london n pay 1400-1500 for the 1800-2000 lol

hits the spot n deffo some good gear but that weird kinda shine its deffo not the rocket or the guvner lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no idea near an ounce maybe


do it in one line lol, you got enough money to dish out 2800$ for yeyo? lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

it looks nice but i dont really want 14gs my wife would kill me spending £930 on it lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> aint knocking it don we get the same local here bout 1400-1500 a oz then you get the 1800-2000 shit, or you go london n pay 1400-1500 for the 1800-2000 lol
> 
> hits the spot n deffo some good gear but that weird kinda shine its deffo not the rocket or the guvner lol


as u know I don't like the stuff but I always fancied purifying it cos im a boring twat like that, I rec a wash with anhydrous acetone will clear most the shit but whose gunna trust my chemistry lol, coke not my thing, crack is nice for 2 mins imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

yeh its ok when u blow it out then its like wtf did my buzz go


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

D

Fucking Shit faced


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> as u know I don't like the stuff but I always fancied purifying it cos im a boring twat like that, I rec a wash with anhydrous acetone will clear most the shit but whose gunna trust my chemistry lol, coke not my thing, crack is nice for 2 mins imo


its a common wash mate, the acetone wash.

https://drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27089

thats the most well known, ive had it acetoned washed before is some very nice coke, its a really unpure drug to take in our parts but you can deffo get some good shit in the uk if you pay for it, but unfortunately theres still a army of users who would rather the 30-40quid a g shit thinking they getting more for there money when they aint.

cracks a nice drug with some good powder to chase it with and maybe a line of ket or 3 chucked into the mix.lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh its ok when u blow it out then its like wtf did my buzz go


I don't doubt its a good drug worth its weight in gold, but it does fuk all for me and ive tried the best available on the dn via a thread member, btw gold is worth 1080 dollars an oz, so cheaper than coke by a long way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

yeh i can get £30 gs stuff but its shit just a waste of money get som £80 gs stuff witch it hit and miss last time i had some tho was nice as every line i had i got a buzz from it and get some £100 gs stuff witch feels like it is mixed speed


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

coke is really a personal thing aswel some like it some dont no matter how good it is, its a very powerful drug and what we in the UK may call the proper i would bet anything that will never get lab tested at over 60-70% pure, some of the darknet stuff has been sent to reputable labs n come back at 70+ pure, dont no about some of the london local but its been better just by a tadge sometimes but even then i doubt any purer than 70+ it dont leave South america nowdays at much purer than 80s and if you think it aint been stamped on by the time it hits europe then ya kidding yaself.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2015)

I still wanna try the real thing an acetone washed line or two, i ve had bettr speed in the 80 s


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I still wanna try the real thing an acetone washed line or two, i ve had bettr speed in the 80 s


i think youd still be disapointed mate, if you like ya psychedelics then how can a buzz that last 20mins and cost 10x as much ever compare???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

what u guys think of scrogging im thinking of trying it this time mite get a better light spred and a better yeild right ?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

if tryin to get into flower fast, may pack more, single cola, indiv plts sooner. figure that's what u all do w the tents. churn en burn like clockwork, not my style. 

usually wen have lots-of-veg-time a level shrub/scrog is the way to go. twice the veg time!talkin lrg.containers. if ya don twant lotsa tiny buds, plants need to recover.. few wks after opening plant up, 'shaping', for the nice tops. some strains require thinning-cuts or pinching to remove stringy veg. congested areas.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

im not wanting to get into flower faster more like get max yeild for my room all ive done is let the plants grow with lst and 8 weeks veg but im feeling adventurous lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

go for it, just up the aeration on final repot, add perlite er sumthin. still, add a few more days betw. waterings.. 30-40 liter containers, 6-8 onions/ maybe. or smaller containers for more than 2-3 plts per light


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

only got a 4x4 tent m8 so 4 plants 1 600w light and really 30liter pots ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> naw, maybe lil less volume. i was thinkin 1000s an only two or three plts per light. here's a 15 gallon (50+ liters). still have to pinch more small shoots to allow for air and cola development.
> View attachment 3478715


Nice I would like to chuck a plant out side to see how it did but I got no chance of that round here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> youve had better tho aint ya don, looks nice enough but has that weird kinda shine to it we get it round these parts but it cost less than the proper mcdoper, dus look like its about to be cooked up in that pic tho lol


aye that 'magic' shine. I know and I'm pretty sure its not, bloke would have told them straight.

best I've tried was from randomly bumping in to a guy id sat and got wrecked with at a house party, sorted him that night, bumped into him in a bar n it was his birthday he'd got himself an 8th of that super wash shit. 

a mere whisker and it was some next level coming up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Fairy be flying in an hour buttercup ninja style


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that 'magic' shine. I know and I'm pretty sure its not, bloke would have told them straight.
> 
> best I've tried was from randomly bumping in to a guy id sat and got wrecked with at a house party, sorted him that night, bumped into him in a bar n it was his birthday he'd got himself an 8th of that super wash shit.
> 
> a mere whisker and it was some next level coming up.


theres all sorts of ''magic'' lol have seen stuff before thats so shiney its silly, not saying that gear in the pic was the magic just that we get very similar looking stuff local here n its nice enough coke but nuffing special whenever i get it i always end up thinking ive had better.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Man I woke up valed this morning funny bight we took it easy but man was so sunny down the park we went with two strips n a few beers then the pubbing ideas came into plan so we at 28 last night n shots n all half the bars wouldn't serve us... very funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2015)

spose the only real way to know what % it is would be to rock a g


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

thats the easiest way but even then its not fool proof other caines will rock up same as the acetone wash yeah it will clean a lot of stuff out the gear but theres still known cuts that it wont clean and will remain in the coke even after the wash, only way to no % for deffo is to get it lab tested but who the fuck can keep hold of it that long lol

there is alot of these home testing kits aswel, you can get 1 for coke purity but i dont think its gonna give you a detailed % of whats what in the gear, just a color chart n how dark the colors gone relating to purity.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Look lads throw a brother a rock n ill let yous know lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

ill get you some brack slippers lol (rocked up benzocaine)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Wankers lol. Was don suggested the crocs I hated em but I fucking love em now the leather ones smell after a while but these bad boys into the washing machine. .fucking wish I owned the patent on em bad boys


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd be tempted to buy a load of benzocaine n a half of cola cut to fuck n shit gites for 60 a g.I've had street stuff here n at most it's 10-15 % actual coke if at that nothing like the dn 8th I got that time shit was insane


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

aint you got enough probs slippers with ya benzo addiction now you wana start selling coke lol id be supirsed if the pubgrub all over the country is even as high as 10-15%


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Still making a bomb on the benzos man just hard to day no when I've a few about . I've had pub coke in England n I assure u ares is laughable no real buzz..shuts probably more speed than coke lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Just thinking imagine me getting a half I'd rip into her with a tasty 500e note lol doubt I could sell it I'd end up cooking n crackle the night away


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Any one ever had ice breaker only asking cos I got sent this email from rhino seeds


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

ever heard of dmhp? id not until recently n watching some drugs documentry.

its some super strong thc extract created by the military back in the late 1940s they where looking into spraying on soldiers before attacking etc but gave it up after they invented much worse that could be used as weapons.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Any one ever had ice breaker only asking cos I got sent this email from rhino seeds View attachment 3478888


Check if the links legit might be a phishing scam


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ever heard of dmhp? id not until recently n watching some drugs documentry.
> 
> its some super strong thc extract created by the military back in the late 1940s they where looking into spraying on soldiers before attacking etc but gave it up after they invented much worse that could be used as weapons.


Never man n I stay away from em synthetic cannabinoids


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Never man n I stay away from em synthetic cannabinoids


i dont think it can even be got slippers and isnt a synthetic cannabinoid as we no today this stuff would leave the soldiers so stoned that they literally couldnt move.

i dont want it either normal weed is strong enough for me lol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethylheptylpyran


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Check if the links legit might be a phishing scam


thats where ive orded me seeds from dude


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> ever heard of dmhp? id not until recently n watching some drugs documentry.


Dimethylheptylpyran ?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Dimethylheptylpyran ?


yeah thats the stuff pomp, id never heard of it till the other day just found it quite funny they where looking into using the stuff as a chem weapon to get the soldiers so stoned they didnt wana fight or do owt lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

haha u guys seen this http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sex_Bud/Female_Seeds/ 

we promise that is the only thing that will be done faster than expected!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats where ive orded me seeds from dude


Yeah just be sure the addy is identical to thw original if it is go for it just seems odd...I'm para in general n don't like the if u want this follow the link below. Or maybe they're just out of the beans u wanted n are trying to play it cool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

lol yeh when u get to them they all all sat around a camp fire etting there rashing packs laughing at each other


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats the stuff pomp, id never heard of it till the other day just found it quite funny they where looking into using the stuff as a chem weapon to get the soldiers so stoned they didnt wana fight or do owt lol


Ur kinda selling it to me now .. .u know im thinking of getting luuuuuudes again he's got an English dispatcher now but the prices are a tad steep compared to the discounted samples we got that time lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

i just cant find the ice breaker on seedfinder tho 
just wanted to compare the 2


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha u guys seen this http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sex_Bud/Female_Seeds/
> 
> we promise that is the only thing that will be done faster than expected!


Ive seen some wankers writeups in my time n that takes the biscuit.that's why I like breeders boutique they don't string u along with false hope, they're straight up honest about the writeup


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i just cant find the ice breaker on seedfinder tho
> just wanted to compare the 2


Email the main site n enquire if it's legit n the lineage


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha u guys seen this http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sex_Bud/Female_Seeds/
> 
> we promise that is the only thing that will be done faster than expected!


Love how they say the yields high then u look at the pick n it's fuck all dense buds n mostly leaf matter lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Any one ever had ice breaker only asking cos I got sent this email from rhino seeds View attachment 3478888


AKA " we have run out of what you ordered but to try and convince you not to get a refund and shop elsewhere we are going to offer you these seemingly more expensive seeds we just swept up off the floor"


http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/advancedfemaleseeds/ice-breaker-seeds.html


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur kinda selling it to me now .. .u know im thinking of getting luuuuuudes again he's got an English dispatcher now but the prices are a tad steep compared to the discounted samples we got that time lol


yeah hes got uk and american re sellers now hay, even ordering direct from SA i think its too pricey for what it is, killed me curiosity but it aint no amazing drug imo, was just bigged up back in the day cause they didnt really have the amount and variety if drugs we got today.

did you smoke all yours?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah man look at the pic shit looks measly tell em to fuck off go to breeders boutique n you'll get some tasty freebies n they won't string u along


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah hes got uk and american re sellers now hay, even ordering direct from SA i think its too pricey for what it is, killed me curiosity but it aint no amazing drug imo, was just bigged up back in the day cause they didnt really have the amount and variety if drugs we got today.
> 
> did you smoke all yours?


Hells yeah man the 5gs in like a day or so broke my bong n the process.as u said was a let down so tricks to keep hitting em n ur out of it then. Glad tried it definitely was on my bucket list


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Next if definitely oxy or dexadrine n was toying with that Spanish opium


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hells yeah man the 5gs in like a day or so broke my bong n the process.as u said was a let down so tricks to keep hitting em n ur out of it then. Glad tried it definitely was on my bucket list


yeah thats true, if you kept hitting it you did get pretty mashed i had quite a bit first time tho n took a load in caps aswel as smoking it but prob canned 5g+ of it that day was mashed but it wasnt anything special.

yeah the oxys are very nice just dont buy too many n munch em like smarties cause you will od, almost died from them fuckers in me youth.

i think you would be disappointed in the dexedrine or need a very high dose to get a good buzz on.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Really the dex is so fucking pricey n all had hogh expectations....the oxy I'd buy two 30s max n keep the slow release on em.


Yeah ur oxy story turned me off em for a bit but I've gotta see the appeal


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

right best get me shed cleaned u think half litter of peroxide 12% to 1 litter of water will be ok its only 1.2m tent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah man I've to print out cvs for the cousins n drop off some post n go fucking shopping so gonna blast this workout have a few ciders drop a val n get rolling ..fucking procrastinating lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Really the dex is so fucking pricey n all had hogh expectations....the oxy I'd buy two 30s max n keep the slow release on em.
> 
> 
> Yeah ur oxy story turned me off em for a bit but I've gotta see the appeal


they are really nice the dexedrine, its a super clean phet buzz but thats what it is phet, if you have a liking of the base etc then i could imagine people who into there phet would find them a tad mild, i like em cause its really clean and although still speeding ya nut off you can still function to a degree i.e sleeping n eating.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> they are really nice the dexedrine, its a super clean phet buzz but thats what it is phet, if you have a liking of the base etc then i could imagine people who into there phet would find them a tad mild, i like em cause its really clean and although still speeding ya nut off you can still function to a degree i.e sleeping n eating.


Yeah I like that or proper speed no wet shit ...dammit dex n oxy it is lol n a taster of that Spanish opium


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I like that or proper speed no wet shit ...dammit dex n oxy it is lol n a taster of that Spanish opium


yeah u no it, dont get all this speed n base thing we have in the UK they both the same drug lol ones just wet? cape crusader from SA is ya best vendor for high grade dry phet.

and socali is a new dex vendor a bit cheaper than others, your need at least 20-30mg taken at once to get a good buzz on.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

morning, shes out for her birthday so ive got a free house all day lol, now just need to get some of this DPQ dried n smokeable lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> morning, shes out for her birthday so ive got a free house all day lol, now just need to get some of this DPQ dried n smokeable lol


U talk it through at all rimmer..get her flowers, bitches love flowers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U talk it through at all rimmer..get her flowers, bitches love flowers


???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh well thats that fucked, i might be disappearing off here for a few weeks/months lads, just put in application to council to move out n leave the missus etc


This....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> This....


aah...........nope


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Suppose ur gonna have to get urself some pussy dawg lol


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> right best get me shed cleaned u think half litter of peroxide 12% to 1 litter of water will be ok its only 1.2m tent


Seems quite a lot Pompey. Peroxide can be some strong stuff, I seen what it done to my sisters hair in the 80's lol. You can also clean with bicarb o soda.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Suppose ur gonna have to get urself some pussy dawg lol


maybe further down the line etc, more important atm is sorting somewhere to live, telling kids etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah ur a good lad I'm the kinda guy that would go on a bender but kids first


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah ur a good lad I'm the kinda guy that would go on a bender but kids first


 lol couldnt even if i wanted to lol......completely skint lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Looool same boat man I'd to buy a new phone last week n now rent n leccy I'm being raped with bills...yay us


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

DST said:


> Seems quite a lot Pompey. Peroxide can be some strong stuff, I seen what it done to my sisters hair in the 80's lol. You can also clean with bicarb o soda.


to late now mate its done well if it was to strong least there wont be any bugs left in there lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> to late now mate its done well if it was to strong least there wont be any bugs left in there lol


That's why I said bleach or even Dettol grand


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> right best get me shed cleaned u think half litter of peroxide 12% to 1 litter of water will be ok its only 1.2m tent


way too much man, 10 ml will do it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 14, 2015)

It's Friday mofos. I've got that feeling again, And got a load of mates coming over later for my mates liberation party lol. It's gonna get messy tonight !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> way too much man, 10 ml will do it


Ah right lol hopefully it will be alright


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 14, 2015)

Lads is agora dwn or is me fone actin wank again...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's Friday mofos. I've got that feeling again, And got a load of mates coming over later for my mates liberation party lol. It's gonna get messy tonight !


I taut shit got messy ever nite wit use scots ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Looool same boat man I'd to buy a new phone last week n now rent n leccy I'm being raped with bills...yay us


All this cash of the caps and that and ur broke? Ffs things are looking worse than I thought....


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I taut shit got messy ever nite wit use scots ..


Only their bed sheets.....


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hows things mg hows u keepin


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hows things mg hows u keepin


Good m8, got home early the day so that's a bonus on a Friday, Just had me get home shit and smoke so that's me sorted now lol

Wbu, any plans for the weekend?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Good m8, got home early the day so that's a bonus on a Friday, Just had me get home shit and smoke so that's me sorted now lol
> 
> Wbu, any plans for the weekend?


Ahh same old out for a few drinks and see wat happens .. always good to get of early on a friday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2015)

fell asleep for 4 hours waiting on the postie today didn't get to work til 3. Gaffer racked them up and we went straight to the boozer.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

what you guys up 2 im just haven a beer looking though some scrog pages


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> All this cash of the caps and that and ur broke? Ffs things are looking worse than I thought....


I sell 40 a strip or 70 a box n that's on dole day n I wanna save most to get a bigger setup maybe a 4x4 n next orders gonna be double for that's like just under a grand...not to mention my dn buys n hols this yr


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I sell 40 a strip or 70 a box n that's on dole day n I wanna save most to get a bigger setup maybe a 4x4 n next orders gonna be double for that's like just under a grand...not to mention my dn buys n hols this yr


It's OK I kinda believe ye........I just seen ur SIG lmao, ye sick fuck


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Lol u have to believe me u work 24/ 7 n have the same rebok classics from when they first came out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what you guys up 2 im just haven a beer looking though some scrog pages


Having a stonewell cider had a few beers down the park in the sun with a few smokes n vals was fucking savage man. Urself


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

its been pissing down all day here kids in bed so abit of peace drinking my wifes kopparberg browsing the web as she is at work


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

u ever done scrog lax ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Nah but just dimming n topping but I've a scrog net I got at auction on ebay for real cheap I might try on my 4x4 maybe ram 1200w in there


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

just that i wasnt sure on plant numbers i got a 4x4 tent do i go 4 plants in 10l pots or like 2 plants in 15-20l pots and the other thing the hight of the net a above the pots ive read 8" 12" 20" and 24" lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lol u have to believe me u work 24/ 7 n have the same rebok classics from when they first came out


Lol, just likeing seeing u grovelling for recognition lmao, them classics are well gone too, just like the slippers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, just likeing seeing u grovelling for recognition lmao, them classics are well gone too, just like the slippers


What recognition all I do is take Shite lol
Those slippers will always have a place in my heart


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just that i wasnt sure on plant numbers i got a 4x4 tent do i go 4 plants in 10l pots or like 2 plants in 15-20l pots and the other thing the hight of the net a above the pots ive read 8" 12" 20" and 24" lol


Pompey why not just try and see what works for u, there's no rules really for growing bar the basics, different strains are better for different things, certain things work better for others etc, you indecisive fuck!
Ive done one scrog, 4 in a 1m tent and got 18oz I think, cunts hermied a bit tho and had a loada seed


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

Evening lads, fuck me I'm board as fuck , I'm depressed as fuck , & I still got a bstard family familar caravan holiday to attend in 4 weeks !, & her indoors is on every other week & miserable as fuck , 
Hope I've cheered u all up


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening lads, fuck me I'm board as fuck , I'm depressed as fuck , & I still got a bstard family familar caravan holiday to attend in 4 weeks !, & her indoors is on every other week & miserable as fuck ,
> Hope I've cheered u all up


Other folks sad stories always make me feel better about my life lol, thanks cheered me right up!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

yeh ok ill go with 4 plants and see how tall the plants get then see where ill put the net just want my seeds to hurry the fuck up now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

and by the time i get to flower the winter should have started so i mite get away with haven 2 600s in there


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Other folks sad stories always make me feel better about my life lol, thanks cheered me right up!


I got to say MG , I've come to admire u over the years m8 , You work hard, ask for fuck all,you're genuinely a good bloke & you seem pretty satisfied with you're life , all the luck in the world to ya m8, fuck knows this world could do with a few more like ya self !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2015)

Yer, im with Columbo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Evening lads, fuck me I'm board as fuck , I'm depressed as fuck , & I still got a bstard family familar caravan holiday to attend in 4 weeks !, & her indoors is on every other week & miserable as fuck ,
> Hope I've cheered u all up


My last post in reference got deletedwhen are u on the caravan expedition?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2015)

Can some one tell me an app I can get on playstore for free,to remove photo info please ,trashexif isn't on there, I can put a still of the gro up then. Cheers


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> My last post in reference got deletedwhen are u on the caravan expedition?


Lol second week of September m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah jaysus just next week remind me n send on ur email n ill sort u a strip or hookers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 14, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Can some one tell me an app I can get on playstore for free,to remove photo info please ,trashexif isn't on there, I can put a still of the gro up then. Cheers


Search exif or metadata remover I've an android n use Exif eraser.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah jaysus just next week remind me n send on ur email n ill sort u a strip or hookers


Great stuff, will do m8


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Evening cents it's a messy beer smoke and coke filled nite here. How's every cunt in here doinbsg.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3479276 View attachment 3479279


Looking well m8, gotta love how clean hydro looks. So what app did ye get then for the pics?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening cents it's a messy beer smoke and coke filled nite here. How's every cunt in here doinbsg.


Having a good un then hulk?ur m8 get out did he


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Looking well m8, gotta love how clean hydro looks. So what app did ye get then for the pics?


I found that tras exif after m8, yes it is clean m8 & it helps having ocd ,I keep it spottless, that tent was a fucking bargain m8 ,strong as fuck ,nearly big as garage its self ,& super reflective,


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

id like to try hydro but water temps would be my biggest problem i think


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> id like to try hydro but water temps would be my biggest problem i think


I don't think I've ever checked my water temps lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Other folks sad stories always make me feel better about my life lol, thanks cheered me right up!


got one for ya man ull be overjoyed by this one, only gone and lost my best old customer, 26 year old just been found dead in his bed from b overdose, hadn't seen the lad for over a year wasn't a smack head back then more a boozer, used to give me 300 on the oz


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2015)

As long as there's plenty of airiation ,& its a good size res,u good to go, its 28 in that room but the tank is 400ltr & the water is around 19 you're prone to pyth if water temps start to get too warm


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 14, 2015)

thats what i mean my shed is like a green house in summer and like the north pole in the winter id have no chance containing the right water temp


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

Fags


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fags


yo Necrophilia


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 15, 2015)

Blanka.............FIGHT!!

https://www.facebook.com/linkuptv/videos/954242974617787/


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

ello ello lads and chaps


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fags


who?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ello ello lads and chaps


Morning colonial how are we? (jokes)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> who?


U


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U


look, its not my fault that your Jam Roll day is miles away


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> look, its not my fault that your Jam Roll day is miles away


I wouldn't refer to ur mom's vag as a jam roll but I'm sure she's had a fair few fillings


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I wouldn't refer to ur mom's vag as a jam roll but I'm sure she's had a fair few fillings


No I meant your old mans arsehole (jam roll/ arsehole)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> that's on dole day n I wanna save most to get a bigger setup


lol hehe


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> No I meant your old mans arsehole (jam roll/ arsehole)


Sounds like you're talking from experience...if ur hole resembles a jam roll I'd get that looked at


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol hehe


That's when my mates get paid...well the majority of em..if thats alright boss


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sounds like you're talking from experience...if ur hole resembles a jam roll I'd get that looked at


ok I know you want to be my next victim but I am afraid you aren't worthy enough


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's when my mates get paid...well the majority of em..if thats alright boss


tell your mates to get a fucking job


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ok I know you want to be my next victim but I am afraid you aren't worthy enough


Are you implying you wanna rape me u power puff?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Are you implying you wanna rape me u power puff?


yes, I thought you liked that sort of thing, innit? (being on the dole and sucking cock for rock and all that jizz)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> tell your mates to get a fucking job


Their lives...and I suppose you've a big job on wall Street spending all ur time on here with a name like "let's get critical" you're a spanner n I'm sure ur father rammed a few up ur are if it looks like a jam roll


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Their lives...and I suppose you've a big job on wall Street spending all ur time on here with a name like "let's get critical" you're a spanner n I'm sure ur father rammed a few up ur are if it looks like a jam roll


says the slipper bandit lol more like the back door bandit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2015)

haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yes, I thought you liked that sort of thing, innit? (being on the dole and sucking cock for rock and all that jizz)


I work for a living dumbass..don't do rock just vals n pot n beer...innit? 
I'm bored of ur silly comebacks go to toke n talk n suck off some attention seeking ball bags


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2015)

keep rolling rolling rolling


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I work for a living dumbass..don't do rock just vals n pot n beer...innit?
> I'm bored of ur silly comebacks go to toke n talk n suck off some attention seeking ball bags


no


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> says the slipper bandit lol more like the back door bandit


Yes, I'm the feared and reverared slipper bandit...what's ur obsession with back doors n general homophobic slurs? Did daddy touch ur pee pee?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> says the slipper bandit lol more like the back door bandit


Ur mom does like me to dress up as a bandit as I ram my cock down her whore mouth as she gags she loves to repeat " please sir can I have some more"


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yes, I'm the feared and reverared slipper bandit...what's ur obsession with back doors n general homophobic slurs? Did daddy touch ur pee pee?


reverared? what is that, French for anally destroyed or something


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur mom does like me to dress up as a bandit as I ram my cock down her whore mouth


lol how original haha. I don't have a mom I'm Australian


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Looool same boat man I'd to buy a new phone last week n now rent n leccy I'm being raped with bills...yay us


lol job not pay in money?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol how original haha. I don't have a mom I'm Australian


Oooo sorry man thought u were a yank like unclebuttfuck sorry I get carried away lol my bad haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oooo sorry man thought u were a yank like unclebuttfuck sorry I get carried away lol my bad haha


nah im pretty much English.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol job not pay in money?


Monthly so bills,health insurance,animal insurance n the list goes on.. we do pay 23% tax on the good things here like a pints over 5e a pack of smokes I'd a tenner leccy is like 17c a k...Google the cost of living in Ireland it's mental


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nah im pretty much English.


Sorry about that man just sick of em wankers trolling in here for no reason.take no notice to me


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sorry about that man just sick of em wankers trolling in here for no reason.take no notice to me


haha that's cool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2015)

english rule yanks fucks there own mums


----------



## Merlot (Aug 15, 2015)

every cunt must be out on the rob tonight


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2015)

wtf is going on with this thread? anyways im on red wine and I imagine the Hulk and a few others are hitting it hard tonight so whats going on?, nada imo, bina whose this critical bloke, and tsb wtf are you talking about, bollox im out of this shit fo awhile laters


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 15, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wtf is going on with this thread? anyways im on red wine and I imagine the Hulk and a few others are hitting it hard tonight so whats going on?, nada imo, bina whose this critical bloke, and tsb wtf are you talking about, bollox im out of this shit fo awhile laters


hes ok, he is an aussie that pops in every now n again, very tolerable compared to most that venture in here, also hates unclefuck/bumshine etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> hes ok, he is an aussie that pops in every now n again, very tolerable compared to most that venture in here, also hates unclefuck/bumshine etc
> 
> View attachment 3479848


Yeah I thought he was one of their goons hence the apology but for merlot he's definitely going on ignore


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sorry about that man just sick of em wankers trolling in here for no reason.take no notice to me


what's up, dick cheese?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> what's up, dick cheese?


Dunno ask ur missus the smegmas in her whore mouth.bitch nearly sucked me tip off ...love when she takes out her denchers shits smooth but she dribbles...but sure when's the tards not dribbling


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dunno ask ur missus the smegmas in her whore mouth.bitch nearly sucked me tip off ...love when she takes out her denchers shits smooth but she dribbles...but sure when's the tards not dribbling


that's exactly what someone with a tiny penis would say.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's exactly what someone with a tiny penis would say.


You're pathetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> You're pathetic.


nah, i'm awesome.

you're just another garden variety racist. that makes you not only pathetic, but cowardly, hateful, ignorant, and scared.

go stand in front of a bus.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

Nah you're a tool.
Not racist dude lol we take the piss it's ur sensitive yank assess ( from being fucked by ur government )
Can't take a joke.the fact that race is such an issue to u shows you still consider it taboo.I've black friends they've called me cracker...am I offended? no its a joke. If u don't wanna see it put us on ignore you attention seating cock monger. Pls explain how I'm pathetic since ur the one trolling online forums ? Or cowardly? Mr keyboard warrior friend.n dawg I'm far from hateful I'm a pretty cool guy (modest at that) I own animals which shows compassion, in fact I payed for my mate to neuter his cat. What don't I understand if I'm so ignorant? N lastly what the Fuck have I to be scared of lol I assure u I can handle myself u inbred gun toting buck tooth moonshine loving hick.

Go play with some razor blades


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2015)

nice meltdown, racist.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

Not a melt down butter cup just putting you in ur place...thick fuck


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nice meltdown, racist.


And you avoided the questions. Pls justify the accusations


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Monthly so bills,health insurance,animal insurance n the list goes on.. we do pay 23% tax on the good things here like a pints over 5e a pack of smokes I'd a tenner leccy is like 17c a k...Google the cost of living in Ireland it's mental


we pay $20 for smokes and 24c kwhr here its fucked


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2015)

We don't have it too bad here in midwest murica at only about 13c/kwh 

It can still go up to 25c/kwh, or higher, in some regions of this state and also places like hawaii.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> We don't have it too bad here in midwest murica at only about 13c/kwh
> 
> It can still go up to 25c/kwh, or higher, in some regions of this state and also places like hawaii.


main prob here is median rent is $400 a week and median house price is about $500,000


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2015)

extreme diff in rental market and ownership, can't imagine u get much at 400.. that must be an apartment. you can purchase a nice hse for 1/4 that here, but i live near detroit lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> extreme diff in rental market and ownership, can't imagine u get much at 400.. that must be an apartment. you can purchase a nice hse for 1/4 that here, but i live near detroit lol


you can rent an apartment/flat from about $260 upwards


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> we pay $20 for smokes and 24c kwhr here its fucked


Fucking he'll man that's diabolical black market must be big biz . We selll.1.75-2gs for 50.. Urself?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Our rents just over 600 n oww that mammy is retired we help her out too ...she was a nurse for the government n pension got raped


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mornin lads


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucking he'll man that's diabolical black market must be big biz . We selll.1.75-2gs for 50.. Urself?


I sell grams for $25, 3 grams for $50, but try to sell ounces for $350 mainly. by 50, do you mean 50 euro?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

hi guys hows you lot today gotta go wicks in a bit to get the bits to build s scrog net


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I sell grams for $25, 3 grams for $50, but try to sell ounces for $350 mainly. by 50, do you mean 50 euro?


u must be loaded then m8 lol

0.9 £10 
half oz £110
oz £220

here


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> u must be loaded then m8 lol
> 
> 0.9 £10
> half oz £110
> ...


our dollar is half the value of your pound


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

yeh but aint the coast of liven cheaper apart from houseing and elcky ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's exactly what someone with a tiny penis would say.


----------



## Beccie (Aug 16, 2015)

hello everyone i went and bought some green dream bloom NPK27-25-63 its says on the back seedling etc ? so does that mean i can use it for a week and half old plant 
many thanks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Beccie said:


> hello everyone i went and bought some green dream bloom NPK27-25-63 its says on the back seedling etc ? so does that mean i can use it for a week and half old plant
> many thanks


unless its flowering not advisable, find some veg nutrients until you flip it into flower( the "GROW" bottle)


----------



## Beccie (Aug 16, 2015)

okay . thank you i just didnt understand why it said from seedling if you cant use it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 16, 2015)

Beccie said:


> okay . thank you i just didnt understand why it said from seedling if you cant use it


If bought from a hydro shop they will tell you whatever you wanna hear generally to get the money in your pocket and ANY product off the shelf, whether u need it or not etc lol

So what you got growing then?


----------



## Beccie (Aug 16, 2015)

im growing auto flowering , buddah cheese cross blueberry


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 16, 2015)

You indoors or outdoors? 

Also what part of the UK you from? i.e. north/south etc, dont be too specific obviously


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh but aint the coast of liven cheaper apart from houseing and elcky ?


where I live is the most expensive capital city to live in Australia and apparently more expensive than New York and Tokyo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> where I live is the most expensive capital city to live in Australia and apparently more expensive than New York and Tokyo


really ill shut up then lol get a bigger grow on the go lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> where I live is the most expensive capital city to live in Australia and apparently more expensive than New York and Tokyo


it's only gonna get worse.
every boat load of stinking 3rd worlders that gets turned around sends up the cost of a pint of milk 25c.
god bless australia, the uk did a lot right back in the day and aus was no1! if i ever win the lotto i'll be over lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> it's only gonna get worse.
> every boat load of stinking 3rd worlders that gets turned around sends up the cost of a pint of milk 25c.
> god bless australia, the uk did a lot right back in the day and aus was no1! if i ever win the lotto i'll be over lol


yeah cant wait to emigrate meself, had enough of this shithole of a country, just need to save up some pennies lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I sell grams for $25, 3 grams for $50, but try to sell ounces for $350 mainly. by 50, do you mean 50 euro?


Yup n I've been known to sell 1.5 for 50 depending on the person as most smoke in Ireland sprayed to shit so the deals look tiny but mine not sprayed nor shook so the bag appeal alone they think they're getting a bargain . We don't call em 8th just 50 bags


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> u must be loaded then m8 lol
> 
> 0.9 £10
> half oz £110
> ...


Our oz goes from 350 (mates rates )to 400+


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Our oz goes from 350 (mates rates )to 400+


are you talking Euro currency mate? $400 Euro is $602 au dollar


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> are you talking Euro currency mate? $400 Euro is $602 au dollar


Yes lol ask irish they pay even more up there man since we don't do 8th for 50 it's a '50' bag so a proper ozz is alot . Pop on the Irish thread n ask lol when I started I'd give em 3.5gs n they'd thing it was a q so I had to stop they got suspicious n I'm not gonna complain they love it I make a killing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads


Tell him how rediculously expensive pots over here lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Even valium goes for 3e a pill I get a box of 28 for a tenner n sell each strip for 40e so 70e profit easy money but I'm very paranoid so keep it small scale sort out mates telling em I've a few polish mates n what not.only the gf knows I grow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Our oz goes from 350 (mates rates )to 400+


ill bring mine up ur way then dude lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Loool how's ur packaging? N prices n have u sorted any of the regulars here that can vouch for u? We tend to stick to our own....not that we do this sort of thing sure pgp me in pm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

What's the story with yorkie anyways not seen him about


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What's the story with yorkie anyways not seen him about


He was off on holiday to poland then coming bk,dumping the missus n moving house etc, said he might not be online much till xmas/new year time or summat like that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Ah sure he's been planning that a while..shame to see him not around correcting everyone


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yes lol ask irish they pay even more up there man since we don't do 8th for 50 it's a '50' bag so a proper ozz is alot . Pop on the Irish thread n ask lol when I started I'd give em 3.5gs n they'd thing it was a q so I had to stop they got suspicious n I'm not gonna complain they love it I make a killing


we don't say that 8th crap either. a 50 is 3 g.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> we don't say that 8th crap either. a 50 is 3 g.


Slowly lower it man to 2.8 n see their response n work from there it may not seem alot but most have Shite scales that @Say 2.5 it pops as 3


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Slowly lower it man to 2.8 n see their response n work from there it may not seem alot but most have Shite scales that @Say 2.5 it pops as 3


bro they are so desperate here u could sell half damp 2 gram fiddies. But I am not that person


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

yeh u need the ones with 0.00 i think it is any way


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Nah I wouldn't sell damp n I don't shake my shit it's the bag appeal n smell that sells my gear n money's money.they don't have to buy it ur taking the risk so it's only logical to maximise profit especially at ur leccy cost n so on.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh u need the ones with 0.00 i think it is any way


Ive a palmscale shits fucking epic always check b4 bagging up n she's always bang on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

[email protected] fiddy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

i up loads them to pc first then up on here so i dont think it give that info dose it ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Look at ur pms u take em on Apple then onto the windows ten..
I can tell u the time uou took it the. Everything so delete straight away


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

i got it same time i got my ipad so when i was working i can shear all data between the 2 but as im a stay at home dad now lol i dont need it i was looking at getting sony z3


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Look at ur pms u take em on Apple then onto the windows ten..
> I can tell u the time uou took it the. Everything so delete straight away


seen it m8 holy fuck ive posted loads of photos


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Z3 is great but they break easily. Go to app store Dow load exif remover or metadata remover n when u take a pic run it through that once u see the pm tell me n ill delete it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Z3 is great but they break easily. Go to app store Dow load exif remover or metadata remover n when u take a pic run it through that once u see the pm tell me n ill delete it


seen it m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Ur a lucky man dude now turn ur fucking location on ur phone...nice gaff btw jk loool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

This better m8 ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> since we've had 'medical mmj' start here ive seen pricing go from u.s. 300$ range down to 200$, in just a few yrs... so that's about 180 euros/ozzy. this fall, legalization will likely be voted thru in this state and the market will shift once again! here's a pic of our medical card.
> View attachment 3480345


Party at abes! Congratulations dude shame about the prices I could shift that for 3 times that lol dollars hello weak atm


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2015)

just sayin hustle while ya's can.prices w.wide will drop eventually, seen it first hand here, Cali and Colorado..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> This better m8 ?


Perfect


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

yeh only just done that room just needs carpet then its my bk room / games room pc ps4 ect.
Its what she wanted lol matchs the butterfly wings on the wallpaper on the other wall


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just sayin hustle while ya's can.prices w.wide will drop eventually, seen it first hand here, Cali and Colorado..


Never gonna happen in Ireland. . Well I hope not just it's still very catholic. Lots of legalization talk but nah here all drugs are evil


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

If ur customs wasn't so strick we'd make a fucking bomb abe a fucking bomb


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah I smoke most my shit should step up my game saving for a bigger per setup but I make more with benzos just trying to find ppl I trust to shift em for me the smoke fly but bills n all that shit not to mention my fetishism for tech n anything g shiny but I do have a good few grand saved each crop....dudes guess what I found half a 2ltr jar I n a box looking for more benzos lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2015)

We mbb a few grand n stash it at a family members gaff so anything happen at least we can start over fairly easily but yes finding money is sweet but I was on my last half then boom big jar haha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> seen it m8 holy fuck ive posted loads of photos


 ahem....." zed u cunt y don't u post photos"....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

now i know lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Never gonna happen in Ireland. . Well I hope not just it's still very catholic. Lots of legalization talk but nah here all drugs are evil


Yea in ur bandit country its still catholic


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 16, 2015)

1week in alien


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2015)

hows everyone else this fine evening, I got a buzz on 12 week cured exo in the cano


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

yeh i done that now m8 lax told me about it i only use tor but only when buying of dm i now have trash exif on me phone


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2015)

i really didnt know the img file kept all the data so when every one uploads photos to facebook ect any one can find out where they are what time the photo was taken and everythink


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 16, 2015)

Evening Zedd, in twatted as usual on cookies ,fucking starving trying to reist munchies


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

morning guys looks like its going to be a lovely day today mite take kids down the beach n see some tits


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys looks like its going to be a lovely day today mite take kids down the beach n see some tits


Fucking Shite here n I've a ton of drops to do n still need to rid of soil from last crop ...talk about procrastinating


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucking Shite here n I've a ton of drops to do n still need to rid of soil from last crop ...talk about procrastinating


i puts all in in a black bag and puts it in the bottom of the bin or dump in the a bock of flats bins lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

I live in a house pop em in tesco bags down the woods n throw em in bushes....gives the soilsome added nutrients lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

We're u able to open my pgp last night? Thunk u forgot to select me as a recepient so I couldn't open it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> We're u able to open my pgp last night? Thunk u forgot to select me as a recepient so I couldn't open it


nah i put it in there m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I live in a house pop em in tesco bags down the woods n throw em in bushes....gives the soilsome added nutrients lol


yeh i lives in house but me m8 lives by some flats that ive used b4 ive got woods the bk of my place 2


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

You guys never recycle your soil/coco?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

nah i dont m8 just buy 50l every crop


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

seems to much hard work for only £13


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

DST said:


> You guys never recycle your soil/coco?


Council estate sometimes I throw some in the flower beds or as I fix patches from the rottie going mad in the garden put the vermiculite is suspect in my opinion


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Council estate sometimes I throw some in the flower beds or as I fix patches from the rottie going mad in the garden put the vermiculite is suspect in my opinion


Haha hope nobody examines the flower beds in my garden. They're fucking full of it


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 17, 2015)

DST said:


> You guys never recycle your soil/coco?


I use them both twice then chuck DST, I use pebbles several time in my hydro


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2015)

Vermiculite is jailbait, lol....i heard someone went down big for having a bag of that. Is buying bags of soil in mid winter not a bit jailbait as well? Swings and roundabouts I guess.
Pompey, not really hard work. A bucket or bin in your back garden and throw some enzyms in and it breaks down all that root matter for further grows (you can get a box of organic composter for probably a 5er at your garden centre). You don't have to tlc it everyday. You could even chuck some of your kitchen and other garden waste in there...soon you'll be growing organic
In fact, to save time emptying the pots, just rip a bit of the rootball out and then stick your clone in there and no need to amend.
Do you find any difference in the second run Wisdom?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Vermiculite is jailbait, lol....i heard someone went down big for having a bag of that. Is buying bags of soil in mid winter not a bit jailbait as well? Swings and roundabouts I guess.
> Pompey, not really hard work. A bucket or bin in your back garden and throw some enzyms in and it breaks down all that root matter for further grows (you can get a box of organic composter for probably a 5er at your garden centre). You don't have to tlc it everyday. You could even chuck some of your kitchen and other garden waste in there...soon you'll be growing organic
> In fact, to save time emptying the pots, just rip a bit of the rootball out and then stick your clone in there and no need to amend.
> Do you find any difference in the second run Wisdom?


i live on the bk of a horse field and get alot of flys about that lay eggs every where all over bins so we get maggots every where lol every time my bins get empted i gotta clean them out


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Vermiculite is jailbait, lol....i heard someone went down big for having a bag of that. Is buying bags of soil in mid winter not a bit jailbait as well? Swings and roundabouts I guess.
> Pompey, not really hard work. A bucket or bin in your back garden and throw some enzyms in and it breaks down all that root matter for further grows (you can get a box of organic composter for probably a 5er at your garden centre). You don't have to tlc it everyday. You could even chuck some of your kitchen and other garden waste in there...soon you'll be growing organic
> In fact, to save time emptying the pots, just rip a bit of the rootball out and then stick your clone in there and no need to amend.
> Do you find any difference in the second run Wisdom?


Yes DST, I had better results with the soil second time around usually .


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2015)

No-till, re-plug and play is appealing from the labor saving and conservation aspects


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

bit gutted had to chop the royals a week early at just under 9 week they smell was too much and cf give up 
i heard 3 diiferent neighbours in 2 days walk past my house and say some ones growing weed on this street! another one said someones growing in the attic it stinks haha so i thought fuck it choppem and throw and the exos in flower and buy a new rhino cf lol 
the royals is done just about they swelled up and creamy swollen trichs jus just not very potent but very stinky 
daytime weed


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2015)

i like two carbon filters one just turning the air over in the room "scrubbing" and the other attached to the exhaust. remember cf aren't as efficient when it's hot and humid.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

my seeds just finely got sent out after i sent an email saying im going to cancel my order


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i like two carbon filters one just turning the air over in the room "scrubbing" and the other attached to the exhaust. remember cf aren't as efficient when it's hot and humid.


i know yeah cf inaffective over 70 rh my hums 22 in flower its not that i only have one cf in tent extracting through and its old now so need a new one its just OLD lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

makka said:


> bit gutted had to chop the royals a week early at just under 9 week they smell was too much and cf give up


better to be safe then sorry tho man


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> better to be safe then sorry tho man


thats what i thought pomps and i cant afford another bust lol 2 year safe atm haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

yeh dont want a bust running up 2 xmas mate only 18 weeks left


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh dont want a bust running up 2 xmas mate only 18 weeks left


fuck me 18 week! seems long till u put it like that ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

thats what i mean lol 1 more crop b4 if its timed right


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2015)

Well lads aats happenin ? Im just in from work time to have a wank then a spliff and a few cans


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

fuckall irish lad smoking a j gotta go chemist to get me drugs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2015)

makka said:


> fuckall irish lad smoking a j gotta go chemist to get me drugs lol


Has to be dne


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

oh it does matey  still not moved off mi ass tho lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2015)

makka said:


> oh it does matey  still not moved off mi ass tho lol


I know the feelin ha


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2015)

sorted im a happy man for a while again lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i like two carbon filters one just turning the air over in the room "scrubbing" and the other attached to the exhaust. remember cf aren't as efficient when it's hot and humid.


Nice idea to keep the room not so smelly, i use ozone for this when they are extra smelly 
what size fan are you using with your scrubbing filter ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 17, 2015)

busy in here tonight aint it lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Nice idea to keep the room not so smelly, i use ozone for this when they are extra smelly
> what size fan are you using with your scrubbing filter ?


Ozone is toxic to pets get a mountain air filter (thanks master) they're pricy but come with a 3 yr warrenty


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ozone is toxic to pets get a mountain air filter (thanks master) they're pricy but come with a 3 yr warrenty


Ozone is not toxic if used correctly, filters do not remove the smell in the room unless you are feeding that same filtered air back into the room


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

So it is toxic? Lol How would u use such a contraption safely,? Do you've animals or small children. . Have u calculated how much circulation is needed to keep the dank non existent? One lower intake one overkill with a sms fan speed controller you've nothing to worry about just don't buy a cheap filter...simples


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> So it is toxic?  Lol How would u use such a contraption safely,? Do you've animals or small children. . Have u calculated how much circulation is needed to keep the dank non existent? One lower intake one overkill with a sms fan speed controller you've nothing to worry about just don't buy a cheap filter...simples


I already have a filter, i would not purchase a branded filter they are a waste of money imo
salt is also toxic if an imbecile puts too much on their fish and chips they will die

do not concern yourself with the safety of my pets or family pal, your concern is touching but unnecessary 
ozone is widely documented and EC approved for use in the home


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

Heres some proof bud


https://www.osha.gov/dts/chemicalsampling/data/CH_259300.html


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> I already have a filter, i would not purchase a branded filter they are a waste of money imo
> salt is also toxic if an imbecile puts too much on their fish and chips they will die
> 
> do not concern yourself with the safety of my pets or family pal, your concern is touching but unnecessary
> ozone is widely documented and EC approved for use in the home


Well my link says differently I've purchased cheap filters n after a few crops they go to shit. The mountain air filter is one of the best bits of equipment I've purchased n a members proven it's longevity 3yrs+ n he's doing good


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Heres some proof bud
> 
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/dts/chemicalsampling/data/CH_259300.html


I hope there is no dead cats or dogs here ^^


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well my link says differently I've purchased cheap filters n after a few crops they go to shit. The mountain air filter is one of the best bits of equipment I've purchased n a members proven it's longevity 3yrs+ n he's doing good


Your link lol, get some grow experience and you will not need to "parrot" other people or post silly links

i have used ozone safely for over 10 years
i have budget carbon filters that are fine after several years of use

do you work for mountain air ?
you mention them a lot, there are many brands of carbon filter on the market


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

I do apologise for linking actual evidence of the dangers of having such a device and hows the link silly? . ..let's hope ur kids are grand.
Well ur I find it hard to believe you've used the one filter for ten yrs especially if you're not changing the carbon lol
No I don't work for em I just promote products I know that work...consistently at that has in fact yet to fail. I've had the rhino n pro n all that Shite n they go they simply lose effect after a few grows.I'm not bashing you I'm conversing.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's me parroting another link http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html
..sorry I'm not a professional In the field of ozone generation and I highly doubt you yourself are so I like to reference or link actual credible sources not smoke slack jawed hippies on a cannabis forum(not u just all the misinformation on these forums) do your own reseach before coming to your own conclusions. If ur grows in a warhorse with sweet circulation great but if you've a family n pets ur p utting ur plants ahead of em.. simples


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2015)

Still lolling @ parroting ffs unless you're an expert in the field u usually need sources to back up ur claims..credible sources at that haha


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Still lolling @ parroting ffs unless you're an expert in the field u usually need sources to back up ur claims..credible sources at that haha


You read some information you re-post it because it makes you feel smart and important
you make various incorrect assumptions about my knowledge of growing and use of ozone
you are giving unsolicited advice and pushing a particular brand of product

i commend you on your ability to use a search engine, a rare skill these days
although i must add, i have no intention of clicking your links or reading any information you post
i hope some other members of the site find the links to the information you posted useful


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 18, 2015)

morning lads


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 18, 2015)

Morning all, wish the weather would fuck off !, temps up again ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2015)

Ozone is fine to use but you have to do it in cycles of on off. if you leave it constant the o3 will build up and kill you. it has a half life of about 30 mins if i mind on correct.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> You read some information you re-post it because it makes you feel smart and important
> you make various incorrect assumptions about my knowledge of growing and use of ozone
> you are giving unsolicited advice and pushing a particular brand of product
> 
> ...


No I reposted it cuz I knew it to be factual it's not safe,period.


What the Fuck is ur issue with me suggesting a better filter lol it was recommended to me once and I liked it so therfore I also recommend it...simples

N yet you continue to argue without even reading the fucking links lool suck a dick u bell end I was measly pointing you at SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE that ozone gems are toxic.. period mr ten yr filter lol


If ur paranoid about clicking links then use a vpn or proxy ffs tor even helps so you've no excuse but sheer ignorance


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ozone is fine to use but you have to do it in cycles of on off. if you leave it constant the o3 will build up and kill you. it has a half life of about 30 mins if i mind on correct.


Any look ur end.still waiting here fucking wank ireland


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> No I reposted it cuz I knew it to be factual it's not safe,period.
> 
> 
> What the Fuck is ur issue with me suggesting a better filter lol it was recommended to me once and I liked it so therfore I also recommend it...simples
> ...


Dude it's not personal, i have a problem with any noob trying to give me unsolicited advice
i have no problems with my plants, pets or family

and know you are making even more assumptions about why i will not click your links
you then go on to offer me advice about vpn services Lol

i wish you would reel your neck in , but i'm sure you have some more advice for me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I'm not a noobs u bell end Ive a new account lol. U may not have problems yet but I suggest getting on your Google machine to a proper site with peer reviewed papers on the subject I suggest using Google scholar (yes omg using a search engine rather than your own opinion...think I'll stick with the scientific facts...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Fucking wank stain hocus pocus cannabis growing shit winds me up


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Get ur head our ur are u self richous twat. U contributed to someone's grow n ventilation recommending an ozone gen when I then said was toxic then u flipped lol it was a conversation. OK so now I'll make an other assumption n ur just 2 pig ignorant to take any other advice but ur own even if the other contributes scientific fact.. Pls share some links urself that ozone gems are safe.didn't give u advice on cons I told u to use one if ur paranoid.


i recommended nothing, i stated what i use successfully, now run along you little noob you are not a teacher, stop trying to be one
you're a cheerleader, big difference


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucking wank stain hocus pocus cannabis growing shit winds me up


All I'd said was it was toxic n suggested a better filter....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Look Bob () I'm done with this childish shit looks like someone has to die for u to cop ur stupid ass up...windows xp Shite btw


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh n who wants an mountain air filter?


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh n who wants an mountain air filter?


Post some pictures of your grow, i am sure its magnificent, would show me your growing skills directly
and perhaps i will not think of you are such a noob 

i am aware how proud you are of your ability to use a search engine and recommend branded products
pictures of your magnificent garden would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Fight fight fight go on lax have the yank cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Post some pictures of your grow, i am sure its magnificent, would show me your growing skills directly
> and perhaps i will not think of you are such a noob
> 
> i am aware how proud you are of your ability to use a search engine and recommend branded products
> pictures of your magnificent garden would be the icing on the cake


Haha I don't have to prove shit to u.ur the one with the issue all I said was ozone gens are toxic n you've obviously issues with different opinions n preferred to spew dribble on my aparent noobness lol bless . I suggest u use a search engine instead of ur know all fuck everyone else's opinion. 



Has anyone here used a generic carbon filter for ten yrs with no issue? Think not.go spew ur dribble elsewhere


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Fight fight fight go on lax have the yank cunt


That's the thing id no intention for it to escalade all I said was ozone gens are toxic n he freaked lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Haha I don't have to prove shit to u.ur the one with the issue all I said was ozone gens are toxic n you've obviously issues with different opinions n preferred to spew dribble on my aparent noobness lol bless . I suggest u use a search engine instead of ur know all fuck everyone else's opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here used a generic carbon filter for ten yrs with no issue? Think not.go spew ur dribble elsewhere


You do not have to prove anything to anyone, but if you were as proud of your garden are you are your abilities to use a search engine
you would share a few images with me

you are arguing with yourself about the incorrect assumptions you made
i take no pleasure from this, its clear to me that you're not very bright 

perhaps you would like to wish death upon my family again, it might make you feel better about being such a little noob with very little experience of actually growing cannabis


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's the thing id no intention for it to escalade all I said was ozone gens are toxic n he freaked lol


 yeh man all fucked up lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> You do not have to prove anything to anyone, but if you were as proud of your garden are you are your abilities to use a search engine
> you would share a few images with me
> 
> you are arguing with yourself about the incorrect assumptions you made
> ...


What's your issue with the use ro credible sources...is it that they maybe contradict your assumption of the ozone gen being safe? Or were you put down as a child so feel the need to always prove yourself? Did daddy touch u bob?


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man all fucked up lol


I hope you were not referring to me when you used the term "yank"


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What's your issue with the use ro credible sources...is it that they maybe contradict your assumption of the ozone gen being safe? Or were you put down as a child so feel the need to always prove yourself? Did daddy touch u bob?


Why do you post links to websites, but are not posting pictures of your plants ?
i smell bullshit, do you even grow ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Stop telling lies, like the little noob that you are, it is you that got upset because i am not interested in buying a mountain air filter


And I still do. You seem so stubborn that maybe that'll be the only thing that changes ur mind look I'm done with this dribble use ur ozone gen have fun n the comment about ur grows were genuine u can grow it was a compliment.dickweed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> I hope you were not referring to me when you used the term "yank"


He's Welsh or something like that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Why do you post links to websites, but are not posting pictures of your plants ?
> i smell bullshit, do you even grow ?


Nope don't grow at all mate I'm a cop..oink oink.

Talk about a piss in contest lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Dammit I missed this thread lol. Not growing atm doc just on my last jar of cheese suprise then next lot I've 20 deep bluex liver to get through to find that pheno I had first time n maybe a few cheese bukakke to see what they're like. When I post pics I host em on anon files then delete soon after....kinda like abe but a bit more paranoid


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> And I still do. You seem so stubborn that maybe that'll be the only thing that changes ur mind look I'm done with this dribble use ur ozone gen have fun n the comment about ur grows were genuine u can grow it was a compliment.dickweed


Dude if you could grow you would of posted some pics by now
this site is full of little noobs like you, so you read a few jorge cervantes books, 
post a few links to some papers you can "talk" a real mean grow

i am not here asking for your help or advice, you are angry because of this, get over yourself wind your neck in you soppy little cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Dude if you could grow you would of posted some pics by now
> this site is full of little noobs like you, so you read a few jorge cervantes books,
> post a few links to some papers you can "talk" a real mean grow
> 
> i am not here asking for your help or advice, you are angry because of this, get over yourself wind your neck in you soppy little cunt


Hahaha I posted .government links into research on the fucking thing u dumbass . With credible sources may I add.

I know ur not asking for advice u were giving it but unfortunately u forgot to mention that said product can be toxic especially around children n animals heck shit can cause neurological problems n the list goes on lol not something u want on when ur kids are asleep in the next room especially with most houses having vents in each room so shit gets spread fast but hey ur buds look sick dawg


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dammit I missed this thread lol. Not growing atm doc just on my last jar of cheese suprise then next lot I've 20 deep bluex liver to get through to find that pheno I had first time n maybe a few cheese bukakke to see what they're like. When I post pics I host em on anon files then delete soon after....kinda like abe but a bit more paranoid


Don't be para pal, ill keep my eye out for your grow, bet its lovely


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> credible sources


If you could grow, you would be your own credible source lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Don't be para pal, ill keep my eye out for your grow, bet its lovely


I'll pm u links once I start.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> If you could grow, you would be your own credible source lol


Oh yeah cuz these sites ain't full of old wives tails u want books on botany n a very well respected member emailed me a ton of info on horticulture when I joined but I'd been reserching for a yr b4 I even attempted


This shits over now bob I'm bored go away


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'll pm u links once I start.


Nice, but you need to go back and read my original post, i never suggested anyone use ozone
i only state what i do myself, i do not tend to give others advice unless they pester me for it

often if you give a noob some advice, when they apply this information if something goes wrong, they come back and blame you for their mistakes 

so i am a little scared of noobs because of previous dealings with them, i hope perhaps we can work through this issue 
as you seem like a nice guy that just wants to help but you are a bit forceful with the "unsolicited advice"


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dammit I missed this thread lol. Not growing atm doc just on my last jar of cheese suprise then next lot I've 20 deep bluex liver to get through to find that pheno I had first time n maybe a few cheese bukakke to see what they're like. When I post pics I host em on anon files then delete soon after....kinda like abe but a bit more paranoid


Got a couple of the deepblue x livers two weeks in flower, only in tiny pots for tasters, whats the pheno you had like?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Got a couple of the deepblue x livers two weeks in flower, only in tiny pots for tasters, whats the pheno you had like?





skunkd0c said:


> Nice, but you need to go back and read my original post, i never suggested anyone use ozone
> i only state what i do myself, i do not tend to give others advice unless they pester me for it
> 
> often if you give a noob some advice, when they apply this information if something goes wrong, they come back and blame you for their mistakes
> ...


Look I over reacted sorry man I just wanted to highlight the fact that it's toxic that's all I do apologise if I did misinterpreted ur origional post...I do jump the gun just sick of the trolls messing up our thread I know ur a serious grower some of ur plants have some major donkey dicks on em and I'll admit you're better than myself n ill be sure to pm u links


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh yeah cuz these sites ain't full of old wives tails u want books on botany n a very well respected member emailed me a ton of info on horticulture when I joined but I'd been reserching for a yr b4 I even attempted
> 
> 
> This shits over now bob I'm bored go away


i have no interest in the books you have read, or who you consider to be a "respected member"
i do have some interest in seeing some pictures of your grow, when you are able to forward me some pictures i will be in a better position to evaluate your level of noobishness


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Look I over reacted sorry man I just wanted to highlight the fact that it's toxic that's all I do apologise if I did misinterpreted ur origional post


Dude no need to say sorry, this is the UK its only banter, right ?
wishing death upon my pets and family was kinda mean of you, but i forgive you

but that silly cunt that thought i was a yank lol, no saving that one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Got a couple of the deepblue x livers two weeks in flower, only in tiny pots for tasters, whats the pheno you had like?


I grew out 4 , all were fem (they were freebies with my dog order me thinks) but one finished a bit faster was twice the size n the most stunning floral bouquet I've smelt in a while. I'd tons of pics up then this site deleted everyone's pics when they updated it the wankers lol even my first grow ffs but you should be pleased it's been well over a yr since I had her grown so my memory isn't 100% but ask the lads in 600 club or search breeders boutique dbxl u may see a pic or two of mine but I'm not sure if it's from before or after the site went to Shite n we lost our rep button (still not over that)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i have no interest in the books you have read, or who you consider to be a "respected member"
> i do have some interest in seeing some pictures of your grow, when you are able to forward me some pictures i will be in a better position to evaluate your level of noobishness


Of course I'll be setting up after the summer n ill definitely post em


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Of course I'll be setting up after the summer n ill definitely post em


Yeah no worries, no need to be paranoid pal, bet your using a vpn/vps/tor/proxy anyway ? 
or maybe this is just one big cia mirror lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> I hope there is no dead cats or dogs here ^^


Here's a snippet 



Ozone can increase sensitivity to bronchoconstrictors and allergens and may facilitate the development of asthma. In fact, thunderstorm events (when pollen and ozone are at higher levels), have coincided with up to 10-fold increases in asthma hospital admissions (Anderson et al. 2001).
Systemically, ozone has been reported to mimic the effects of ionizing radiation, including damage to chromosomal structures. There does, however, appear to be a partial tolerance to this with repeated exposure (NIOSH 197.
In bleachery workers, exhaled nitric oxide levels could be a marker for airway inflammation after exposure to high peaks of ozone (Olin et al. 2004).

*Date Last Revised: *09/06/2012
*Literature Basis*
ACGIH: Documentation of the Threshold Limit Values (TLVs) and Biological Exposure Indices (BEIs) - Ozone. 2001.
Anderson, W., Prescott, G.J., Packham, S., Mullins, J., Brookes, M. and Seaton, A.: Asthma admissions and thunderstorms: a study of pollen, fungal spores, rainfall, and ozone. _QJM_94(: 429-433, 2001.
California Occupational Safety & Health Standards Board: Initial (PDF) and Final (PDF) Statement of Reasons. August 3, 2010.
NIOSH: _Occupational Health Guideline for Ozone_. September 1978.
NIOSH/IPCS: International Chemical Safety Cards *-* Ozone. April 26, 1993.
Olin, A.C., Andersson, E., Andersson, M., Granung, G., Hagberg, S. and Toren, K.: Prevalence of asthma and exhaled nitric oxide are increased in bleachery workers exposed to ozone. _Eur. Respir. J._ 23(1): 87-92, 2004.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Dude no need to say sorry, this is the UK its only banter, right ?
> wishing death upon my pets and family was kinda mean of you, but i forgive you
> 
> but that silly cunt that thought i was a yank lol, no saving that one


That's the main reason I apologised lol I tend to get a little carried away


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here's a snippet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My image viewer is having difficulties loading the above image


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Yeah no worries, no need to be paranoid pal, bet your using a vpn/vps/tor/proxy anyway ?
> or maybe this is just one big cia mirror lol


Proxy ain't shit if ur posting pics it just masks u visiting a site when data is being transferred (uploading a file like a pic)u need a vpn


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's the main reason I apologised lol I tend to get a little carried away


You are not unique, i get "skooled" by noobs on the daily, i find it quite flattering 

some noobs even take pictures of their grow books and upload the information, when this happens i get a little bit of an erection
but don't tell anyone


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> You are not unique, i get "skooled" by noobs on the daily, i find it quite flattering
> 
> some noobs even take pictures of their grow books and upload the information, when this happens i get a little bit of an erection
> but don't tell anyone


Oh jesus I don't go near those books it's full of shuttl gimmicks they don't need. I prefer botany. ..more interesting n helps u understand the plant better instead of stupid ass dribble....


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Proxy ain't shit if ur posting pics it just masks u visiting a site when data is being transferred (uploading a file like a pic)u need a vpn


If you are using your browser to upload said pictures you also need to make sure your browser is not leaking any information
some browsers will leak information even when behind a vpn, if you want even better security, you want a vps


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> If you are using your browser to upload said pictures you also need to make sure your browser is not leaking any information
> some browsers will leak information even when behind a vpn, if you want even better security, you want a vps


I bridge with tor over a vpn lol n piggy back on a neighbours ip


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

I see lax has a new friend ha


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> botany. ..more interesting n helps


Reading botany books is great, rather than those silly grow books written by hippies 
but there is a balance between book learning and practical experience

there are many many folk out there with various degrees in various subjects but these very same people are awful at applying these skills in a real life application 

if you can grow you can grow, your pictures will show that, what books you have read, and who your best friend is on this site is irrelevant

like i said, be your own credible source, you do not need to follow anyone, learn from your own mistakes

my system has been dialed in for 18-19 years , so i do not see any reason to change what is not broken
i hope this does not appear boastful, it is what it is


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

@ mods see how we sort shit out when left alone.



@ irish no problem with him now we've both our own opinions m I respect him for that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Reading botany books is great, rather than those silly grow books written by hippies
> but there is a balance between book learning and practical experience
> 
> there are many many folk out there with various degrees in various subjects but these very same people are awful at applying these skills in a real life application
> ...


Well said !and I totally agree coupling personal experience with some factual references. .not bullshit hippie gimmicks is by far the best way.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I bridge with tor over a vpn lol n piggy back on a neighbours ip


That is irrelevant, if you are using a browser locally on your machine, its possible that your ip address can still leak, hopping on the neighbours wireless is a good idea though lol

a recent example of this was webRTC, if your browser supports webRTC or does not block it
it will initiate a direct ip connection via webRTC

there are other problems with java scrips and flash plug ins
if you truly are paranoid use a vps
a vps is a virtual server where all software is running remotely
in either russia or china for the best bet lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> That is irrelevant, if you are using a browser locally on your machine, its possible that your ip address can still leak, hopping on the neighbours wireless is a good idea though lol
> 
> a recent example of this was webRTC, if your browser supports webRTC or does not block it
> it will initiate a direct ip connection via webRTC
> ...


Ive java script disables doesn't that stop the ip leak? Yeah I'd go with chine I'll check it out...funny thing is I studied IT hahaha


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Nice idea to keep the room not so smelly, i use ozone for this when they are extra smelly
> what size fan are you using with your scrubbing filter ?


Peeked at my fan and the CFM isn't labeled, however i know it's around 6-700 cfm, (the one i use for scrubbing 24/7) and it's sitting atop a 4' can fan carbon filter. Without doing all the math- a smaller one, like half that size wld be sufficient to air-scrub a bedroom sized room or two.

Don was right about cycling the ozone on and off, so the levels don't build up! Myself, I'd only use it in a closed system or at a grow where I'm offsite. I've done a bit of research on the ozone generators and learned just enuf to make me very leery of them, as I have small pets and very few extra brain cells.

I'm known to use ozone to sanitize a new grow area. Once it had been running for a few days knocking out all the fine particles. had a friend visit and he brought his Labrador dog and that sucker was freaking out dancing back and forth in the empty basement, encouraging us to leave the space.. We couldn't figure out what was wrong with the dog until it actually went right up to the ozone generator and started barking at it. Ok, i know that's not scientific, but that was all i needed to spur more research and be reminded of the harm ozone is capable of. sometimes the nose knows best!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I grew out 4 , all were fem (they were freebies with my dog order me thinks) but one finished a bit faster was twice the size n the most stunning floral bouquet I've smelt in a while. I'd tons of pics up then this site deleted everyone's pics when they updated it the wankers lol even my first grow ffs but you should be pleased it's been well over a yr since I had her grown so my memory isn't 100% but ask the lads in 600 club or search breeders boutique dbxl u may see a pic or two of mine but I'm not sure if it's from before or after the site went to Shite n we lost our rep button (still not over that)


Funny enough I got them as freebies along with some blue pits back end of 2013. Only just getting around to flowering them off now. Cracked 3 db x l and got 2 lasses and 1 male. Had good rates with the BB gear so far, 10 cracked, 7 female from 4 different strains. Would have kept the males but no space. 

Haha I remember the site change, defo preferred the rep button.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

disabling javascript is a good idea, set all flash plugins as click to play rather than auto play

funny thing also, computer security is an interest of mine, but i do not use any kind on this site
i have never seen the point i am not that paranoid, i have been posting pictures here for over 5 years
my ip resolves to a location around 5 to 30 miles from my actual address 

imo there are some things to worry about, most of all smell leaking out, and folk who are informants 
if i do get caught i seriously doubt it will have anything to do with this site

there are people in this world that have facebook accounts with their own name and mobile number attached boasting about growing, if these people get caught one day i would not be so shocked 
but who cares about this site and what is posted here, last time i checked it only gets 30,000 unique hits per day, i doubt the cia are watching or the GCHQ
i hear the cia are just a bunch of cunts anyway and they get all their info from the GCHQ lol

https://ipleak.net/ this site has webRTC detection, this vulnerability has been around for quite a while many popular browsers are still vulnerable


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Peeked at my fan and the CFM isn't labeled, however i know it's around 6-700 cfm, (the one i use for scrubbing 24/7) and it's sitting atop a 4' can fan carbon filter. Without doing all the math- a smaller one, like half that size wld be sufficient to air-scrub a bedroom sized room or two.
> 
> Don was right about cycling the ozone on and off, so the levels don't build up! Myself, I'd only use it in a closed system or at a grow where I'm offsite. I've done a bit of research on the ozone generators and learned just enuf to make me very leery of them, as I have small pets and very few extra brain cells.
> 
> I'm known to use ozone to sanitize a new grow area. Once it had been running for a few days knocking out all the fine particles. had a friend visit and he brought his Labrador dog and that sucker was freaking out dancing back and forth in the empty basement, encouraging us to leave the space.. We couldn't figure out what was wrong with the dog until it actually went right up to the ozone generator and started barking at it. Ok, i know that's not scientific, but that was all i needed to spur more research and be reminded of the harm ozone is capable of. sometimes the nose knows best!


i have a dog and cat, both of them are not permitted entry to the grow area, otherwise i would have as much hair on my buds as hyroot!

i have used ozone for around 10 years, the CE rohs complaint approved amount of ozone said to be ok to health is 60mg per hour continuously
this does not matter in my situation as i do not go in the room when the ozone is running for very long as its unpleasant
recently i have been growing plants that are not very smelly so i have not been running it often at all 

you do not need pets to tell you this the human nose is good enough
at just 200mg per hour within 5-10 minites the room will smell like a chlorine filled swimming pool


your idea of running two filters had me wondering, how do you find/what is the right balance 

if the balance is wrong it would be a little bit like running an air conditioner in a room with the windows open ?

your 2nd filter that is scrubbing the air in the room, this clean scrubbed air is getting sucked out of the room by your other filter fan 
if the 1st fan removes the air quicker than the 2nd fan scrubs it, you're pissing in the wind so to speak ?


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

IP packets have MAC addresses on them, which will identify your PC or laptop if it came to that.
Biggest risk of getting busted is your neighbours complaining, or someone informing. The police are all about informants as (actual) detective work is actually very hard, lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah all grand I've a vpn anyways that seems to do the job "surf easy" n my phone even masks as a Linux haha so uk based ip


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Still have tor on 24/ with apps running through it n definitely bridge via amazon message thinks can't remember which I used


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2015)

you still forget passwords though.......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

DST said:


> you still forget passwords though.......


Ive em all written down now in code which I hope I can decypher haha hopefully when sunni is sorted again she said she'll help me get my old account back n I'm down to 10 odd vals a day so slowly tapering off now hes offering me em @7:75 a pack once I buy over 70 so that's gonna be tough


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive em all written down now in code which I hope I can decypher haha hopefully when sunni is sorted again she said she'll help me get my old account back n I'm down to 10 odd vals a day so slowly tapering off now hes offering me em @7:75 a pack once I buy over 70 so that's gonna be tough


U growin anytin at the min man ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Promised the gf not till September n it's killing me heck I'm hanging out on a grow site which makes it an even bigger cock tease but I'm compensatin with vals n alcohol. Gotten mad into the stonewell stuff . Very nice


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

U grow yet or u still being lazy?...might be up Dublin next week or so for the day...might need a few drinks


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Promised the gf not till September n it's killing me heck I'm hanging out on a grow site which makes it an even bigger cock tease but I'm compensatin with vals n alcohol. Gotten mad into the stonewell stuff . Very nice


Big change from the good belgium stuff


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U grow yet or u still being lazy?...might be up Dublin next week or so for the day...might need a few drinks


Still aint set bak up .. been lookin at rentin another place to setup so kinda in 2 minds wat to do .. if ya up let us know and il meet up wit ya


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Big change from the good belgium stuff


Man a session on 8.5% on vals is a challenge so 5.5 ciders better .drank 6 with my cousin down the park yesterday ate over a strip n fell into like 3 bushes off popper hills lol couldn't walk straight at all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Still aint set bak up .. been lookin at rentin another place to setup so kinda in 2 minds wat to do .. if ya up let us know and il meet up wit ya


Get an I'd on the dn just to be safe n fake bank statements n ur sorted. Definitely let u know man I'll bring up some cheese suprise that's been curing for god knows how long n if a fairy lands god knows what else lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuck it after my workout dropping 5 n having a cider


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 18, 2015)

DST said:


> IP packets have MAC addresses on them, which will identify your PC or laptop if it came to that.
> Biggest risk of getting busted is your neighbours complaining, or someone informing. The police are all about informants as (actual) detective work is actually very hard, lol.


Yep. smell and grasses are the two main concerns , ip addresses and IR detecting helicopters are way down the list imo but do make for good stories

loose lips sink ships lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Super chilled


----------



## ghb (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkdoc im sure you're white but that avatar is how i am imagining you when you talk. (johnson from peep show)

johnson putting someone straight over the course of two days lol, made for great entertainment this last ten mins catching up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Two days? That started thus morning n I'm still adimant they're toxic


----------



## ghb (Aug 18, 2015)

haha fair play, there were so many posts i thought it was 2 days, blink and you'll miss it: the uk thread drama.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Two days? That started thus morning n I'm still adimant they're toxic


Aye ye started the day off on a bit of a rage (no vals yet) , then ye kinda started licking his bum hole a bit as the day went on (obviously vals had been ate and workin now lol)....aye you've turned all pussy m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

ghb said:


> haha fair play, there were so many posts i thought it was 2 days, blink and you'll miss it: the uk thread drama.


Fuckin missed it tbh n he turned out to be sound lol but aparently I'm a rep for mountain air filters lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye ye started the day off on a bit of a rage (no vals yet) , then ye kinda started licking his bum hole a bit as the day went on (obviously vals had been ate and workin now lol)....aye you've turned all pussy m8


That's exactly what happened lol 5 vals will change a man for the better lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

...anyone try mountain air filters...top quality I've em in the back of my transit. .discount n all lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuckin missed it tbh n he turned out to be sound lol but aparently I'm a rep for mountain air filters lol


A rep for mountain air eh? I only mentioned them to ye and now you've a fuvkin job there....I reckon I should be gettin a cut?


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Yep. smell and grasses are the two main concerns , ip addresses and IR detecting helicopters are way down the list imo but do make for good stories
> 
> loose lips sink ships lol


What about smart meters? My Mrs wants one. I'm not keen. Would make my large leccy bill easier - teenagers with Xbox etc but nah fuck that, too much info on your usage


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A rep for mountain air eh? I only mentioned them to ye and now you've a fuvkin job there....I reckon I should be gettin a cut?


All I said was someone recccomended it to me n it's a 3yr warrenty n it's not failed me yet n he then jumped on the I'm a rep wagon lol if I think somethings great and I've used it I'll recommend it. Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> What about smart meters? My Mrs wants one. I'm not keen. Would make my large leccy bill easier - teenagers with Xbox etc but nah fuck that, too much info on your usage


Keep ur lights on at say have one 600 on the day n then the other tent with a 600 at night when the other light turns off so its constant with no spikes...u get me?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

3 posts now on one page about mountain air filters? I'd near believe u wer a rep, seen less from spammers lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

All I'm saying is its a steal..25% off the transit no questions asked...YOU BUY NOW


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> All I'm saying is its a steal..25% off the transit no questions asked...YOU BUY NOW


Im surprised u dnt promote vals as good man


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Shoulda called yourself theslipperybandit ffs lol. I replaced mine a few month ago I think. Still got the old one, dunno how to get rid off it. Where does anyone get rid of big ass filters?


----------



## ghb (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Shoulda called yourself theslipperybandit ffs lol. I replaced mine a few month ago I think. Still got the old one, dunno how to get rid off it. Where does anyone get rid of big ass filters?


use it to launch fire extinguishers. you know you lads probably have some experience in that field.


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Shoulda called yourself theslipperybandit ffs lol. I replaced mine a few month ago I think. Still got the old one, dunno how to get rid off it. Where does anyone get rid of big ass filters?


bonfire night


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Shoulda called yourself theslipperybandit ffs lol. I replaced mine a few month ago I think. Still got the old one, dunno how to get rid off it. Where does anyone get rid of big ass filters?


Introduce it to mr hammer then it ends up smaller ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im surprised u dnt promote vals as good man


They sell themselves but I do 14 for 40 for 28 (box for 70) bargain


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> They sell themselves but I do 14 for 40 for 28 (box for 70) bargain


Ur a sound lad alri


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Shoulda called yourself theslipperybandit ffs lol. I replaced mine a few month ago I think. Still got the old one, dunno how to get rid off it. Where does anyone get rid of big ass filters?


Duffle bag down the skip or wooded area


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur a sound lad alri


Yeah well I sell em cheaper that'd void the risk I take n since I only sort a few lads I wanna keep em prices high sure China generics go for 2e a pop to 3e here at least mine work .. welll


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Master sells some quality copper wires if a nice ol van if u lads are looking n he'll turn all ur old filters into nail bombs...his prices will blow you away


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah well I sell em cheaper that'd void the risk I take n since I only sort a few lads I wanna keep em prices high sure China generics go for 2e a pop to 3e here at least mine work .. welll


Wat 1s are they again ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Ye's are all good crack with ur ways of gettin rid but I'm liking the sound of ghb's using it to shoot fire extinguishers lol.....any links?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ye's are all good crack with ur ways of gettin rid but I'm liking the sound of ghb's using it to shoot fire extinguishers lol.....any links?


Yeah man sell em on ebay lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Or sell em to some dumbass boy racer saying it's a massive exhaust hahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

@ noobs anyone wanna buy a second hand rhyno filter only used 3 grows ...ill give u her for 20e u pay postage. That's a steal lads


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 18, 2015)

Or just gift em to a new first time grower who's looking for a starter filter or a 2nd spare filter. That's what I've done with most my old ones and the rest went straight to the dump in big boxes to hide the contents.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyway cunts how's everyone doing. I ain't been about for a cpl days. Was a messy weekend and needed time to recover then been busy at work, Also rolli is a knobend who's got a hard on for me and likes to dish out stupid warnings that I couldn't be arsed with lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Haha rolli is gay for u


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Or just gift em to a new first time grower who's looking for a starter filter or a 2nd spare filter. That's what I've done with most my old ones and the rest went straight to the dump in big boxes to hide the contents.


Fuck that man its a quality filter hardly used solid build,box included.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck that man its a quality filter hardly used solid build,box included.


I tell ye what, u drive up for it and ye can have it...I won't even charge ye. It is in it's box too!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I tell ye what, u drive up for it and ye can have it...I won't even charge ye. It is in it's box too!


I'll tell u what u throw in some copper wire n those reboks n a cup of tea n u got a deal mr.seriously try posting it on ebay as second hand filter still used was blah blah n knock 75% off or put it to auction n see how she goes. If shifted some Shite on there


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'll tell u what u throw in some copper wire n those reboks n a cup of tea n u got a deal mr.seriously try posting it on ebay as second hand filter still used was blah blah n knock 75% off or put it to auction n see how she goes. If shifted some Shite on there


I've no copper wire and the classics I think are in the bin, I can do the tea tho lol. I wonder what it costs to post the filter, it's 1m long x 8"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Ugh family over from England have to go drinking n I'm wankers lol meant to ask if my cousin decides to move back to England for uni (this London ) will one of u sort him? He's a good kid gonna show him to grow next run.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've no copper wire and the classics I think are in the bin, I can do the tea tho lol. I wonder what it costs to post the filter, it's 1m long x 8"


Waaay 2 much man would be like 50 odd quid looool fuck that I've another 2+ yrs in mine...maybe a courier will do it cheaper?


They're the heaviest filters I've had to date n all had to get the gf to clamp it as I hung it fuck me urs must of been a right challenge


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> @ noobs anyone wanna buy a second hand rhyno filter only used 3 grows ...ill give u her for 20e u pay postage. That's a steal lads


Ask ur new friend sure he het a few yrs out it ...


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2015)

I've discovered" plenty of fish ", fuck me, I've got some hideous excuses for women wanting a piece of me ! , on the flip side, I'm off on a date Friday with a little hottie , A bit seedy for some of you here ? Lol, sounds fit on the phone, add 5 stone !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Fucked my leg last night trying to grab a balloon outside a new shop opening display thing thank god for the vals n bongs


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucked my leg last night trying to grab a balloon outside a new shop opening display thing thank god for the vals n bongs


lmfao, bru, you are a balloon, it's because of vals you are trying to grab balloons outside of shops and mssing em. (notice I didn't include bongs there) Get back on the bongs ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Was definetly drunk aswell but yea lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

...tbh I'd probably have attempted it sober just to see if I could...which I definetly could. Right more vals n a neurophen for the pain shit get.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

....anyone wanna buy a a mountain air filter?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2015)

i swear potheads would make great inventors if we could be arsed. so much ingenuity its untrue, like ways to smoke weed as above.

made me lol anyway, i also wanna try that thing out


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

yo guys was on it last night and forgot i promised the kids to take them swimming today it was hard work hanging and going down the water slids ect but on the plus side but they forgot to send me 1 more i paid for and my 3 free seeds that came with the order so just sent them an e mail but the cunts a yank so gotta wait for the time change dont no why tho as they are sent from weston super mare


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys was on it last night and forgot i promised the kids to take them swimming today it was hard work hanging and going down the water slids ect but on the plus side but they forgot to send me 1 more i paid for and my 3 free seeds that came with the order so just sent them an e mail but the cunts a yank so gotta wait for the time change dont no why tho as they are sent from weston super mareView attachment 3482314


A mountain air filter would sort that right out for u


----------



## ghb (Aug 19, 2015)

greenhouse seeds, no. just no

good luck, i'm not saying there arent good phenos to be found in their stuff but you will need luck to find one lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont tell me that lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> A mountain air filter would sort that right out for u


ill use my 4 yeah old canfan with ozone ill be fine


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

ive only done seeds once and i used wet kitchen roll then put it in a dark warm place but i broke the tails of b4 so i seen something on u tube and he soaks the seeds in ph 5.5 water for 12 hours then puts it in wet coco ph 5.5 and puts clingfilm over the hole pot and calls it the green house meathed just woundering how u boys have done it


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

got some smelly cherry and deep purple querkle..qrazy quake and cheese quake 48 poppin..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ummm dinner ..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ill use my 4 yeah old canfan with ozone ill be fine


I'd a can fan wasn't the worst actually...I in a shed ain't u ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont tell me that lol


I'll buy em off u for a tenner


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

james murphy said:


> got some smelly cherry and deep purple querkle..qrazy quake and cheese quake 48 poppin..


Great selection what's ur setup? U know how to safely post pics like exif programs n shit? I'd love to see ur setup


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys was on it last night and forgot i promised the kids to take them swimming today it was hard work hanging and going down the water slids ect but on the plus side but they forgot to send me 1 more i paid for and my 3 free seeds that came with the order so just sent them an e mail but the cunts a yank so gotta wait for the time change dont no why tho as they are sent from weston super mareView attachment 3482314


U won't regret the purple paralysis. In fact I think it was me that recommended it to u, However greenhouse seeds are shite every strain I've tried from them has been really disappointing. 

With the PP top them for 4 tops each and watch how big and long colas u get that is almost all bud !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd a can fan wasn't the worst actually...I in a shed ain't u ?


yeh man i only had it 8 months or so its fine done leak any smell its sport on


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'll buy em off u for a tenner


They ain't even worth postage never mind a tenner. U would be better with a load of old bag seeds than greenhouse stuff


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 19, 2015)

evening cunts hows it growing ?
whats everyone up to ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'll buy em off u for a tenner


cost me £40 still fighting with them over the fucking price match that they got on there home page over the hole order i could have saved £20 going else where


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

i only got them cos the ssh i had b4 was banging and just hoped they would be the same yeh hulk dude it was you who said to get them ok so think ill give scrog a miss this grow then and do 3 pp and 3 ssh but pick the best 2 ssh and have 5 in there 7 week veg give or take and done when they are done just after xmas prob lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i only got them cos the ssh i had b4 was banging and just hoped they would be the same yeh hulk dude it was you who said to get them ok so think ill give scrog a miss this grow then and do 3 pp and 3 ssh but pick the best 2 ssh and have 5 in there 7 week veg give or take and done when they are done just after xmas prob lol


How tall is ur space mate the pp is a really tall plant that really takes a stretch after the flip, 7 weeks is a pretty long veg. Is recommend a 4 or 5 week veg at the most unless u have over 2metres to play with


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U fucking junkie what's happened to u lol
> Ur the new rambo lol


Haha. I thought i'd pick up where Rambo left off lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

i have 2.1 meters dude so 4 to 5 week it will be then i only say that cos the ice dream i had veg for 10 weeks grow 5ft 5oz dry bud the ssh 8 weeks flipped when plant was 2ft and only grow to 3.5ft


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i have 2.1 meters dude so 4 to 5 week it will be then i only say that cos the ice dream i had veg for 10 weeks grow 5ft 5oz dry bud the ssh 8 weeks flipped when plant was 2ft and only grow to 3.5ft


It's ur choice mate just expect the pp to at least triple in height after about 2 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

i uesed to pay £20 a cutting


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha. I thought i'd pick up where Rambo left off lol


That'll take both our efforts..what u buying?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i uesed to pay £20 a cutting


U shouldn't pay shit bar postage unless ur a newbie doobie door. ..not that cuttings are sold here only exotic once like I dunno a potatoe


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

i was a m8s m8 who charged me but last crop i took my own cuttings and all 9 rooted kept the best 4 and then got the mites lol


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ummm dinner ..


I am also having a burger for dinner. Supposedly Irish bread beef....sold in a Dutch supermarket lol. Probably never even seen the Green Isles poor old cow. I've got fresh basil from ye olde garden. Chile and Chile oil with a plash of red wine to bind it. Can't funkiness wait. Just having a quick WW session.


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 19, 2015)

i would be fucked anyway with those bitcoins i tried a few times to get off dark net and was stuck trying to get funds into my bitcoin acount it was asking me to take picture of my driving licence or passport to verify myself and didnt bother is there not anyway to transfer from debit card to bit coins without having to show id ?


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Is getting bit coins not easier these days? It's not just the DN that they are used on. I met a Danish guy at the HTC cup and he was into Bit coin cash machines.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i know ye its a shame about the thread rules and i had a feeling you was pulling my chain i know 20 a cut or even 50 for 2 is exceptable but between the lads we share the love for the love of sharing the love


Trust most importantly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

DST said:


> I am also having a burger for dinner. Supposedly Irish bread beef....sold in a Dutch supermarket lol. Probably never even seen the Green Isles poor old cow. I've got fresh basil from ye olde garden. Chile and Chile oil with a plash of red wine to bind it. Can't funkiness wait. Just having a quick WW session.
> View attachment 3482373


Pics or it didn't happen wanna see that man sounds delicious


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Is getting bit coins not easier these days? It's not just the DN that they are used on. I met a Danish guy at the HTC cup and he was into Bit coin cash machines.


Localbitcoins is the easiest but the cunts keep a nice chunk to them self's but sure fuck it the security is worth it


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Is getting bit coins not easier these days? It's not just the DN that they are used on. I met a Danish guy at the HTC cup and he was into Bit coin cash machines.


Must be about a year ago now dst that they brought the first btc machine into ireland, was in dublin. There bouta have a good few by now dotted round the uk, never really looked much into it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i would be fucked anyway with those bitcoins i tried a few times to get off dark net and was stuck trying to get funds into my bitcoin acount it was asking me to take picture of my driving licence or passport to verify myself and didnt bother is there not anyway to transfer from debit card to bit coins without having to show id ?


Localbitcoins doesn't ask for that use a local seller like a uk based one n it's totally legal to buy coins it's what some ppl do with em that's illegal


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Localbitcoins is the easiest but the cunts keep a nice chunk to them self's but sure fuck it the security is worth it


Pretty much the only place I've ever bought them, and I been buying them 3-4 years must be ffs, time flies lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Localbitcoins doesn't ask for that use a local seller like a uk based one n it's totally legal to buy coins it's what some ppl do with em that's illegal


They do ask for that shit now on local Bitcoins with new accounts or if u haven't had many transactions before , but sure there's lads u can meet in person for them all over England and that too


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Must be about a year ago now dst that they brought the first btc machine into ireland, was in dublin. There bouta have a good few by now dotted round the uk, never really looked much into it


It was 2 year ago I met the guy so not surprised. Not seen any round these parts though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> They do ask for that shit now on local Bitcoins with new accounts or if u haven't had many transactions before , but sure there's lads u can meet in person for them all over England and that too


It's still totally legal n u do give em ur bank details anyways lol honestly buying bitcoins is fine they're even scrubbed as they enter agora but what I do is transfer from localbitcoins (changes ur wallet addy each time automatically so hard to track the blocks) to an offline wallet theat I change addy every time then agora then change addy again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Pretty much the only place I've ever bought them, and I been buying them 3-4 years must be ffs, time flies lol


Same as myself I've a few lads I but from so have their info safe so do it all on my phone lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 19, 2015)

anybody know if agora is taking registrations yet ?
il have to have a look it wouldnt let me in lst time


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

the pic thing im not too keen on..however i will use my words until i get balls to show wats up. i do 6 600 i run g.h. salts w superthrive and yucca or blackstrap..and a bit of sm 90 and a wee bit epsom salt. ill veg under a grande for about 4 wks then off they go to become flowers from outer space...i get a really nice flush so ill get the tastiest terpins ..and my lights arent cooking the fk outta my plants...no co2 enrichment except for fresh air. been on a similar routine for about 25 yrs lol....


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

i have literally tried all growing methods and find for the time and money i get the most homogenous,super lg. and frosty candy w sick colors and flavors using my simple method...just watch tds and ph..humidity..temps and light spectrums..ect lol..snds real simple huh..lol.oh i dont use dirt as well....2/3 vermiculite and 1/3 perlite....so in essence its not bioponic


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 19, 2015)

Watching the Celtic game and it's a fucking good game being played tonight and I'm not just saying that coz celtic were 2-0 up within 10 minutes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yea its alri man .. good crowd at it


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Localbitcoins doesn't ask for that use a local seller like a uk based one n it's totally legal to buy coins it's what some ppl do with em that's illegal


localbitcoins does ask for that and some nowdays, any new account no decent vendor will sell to you unless your verified and they now want you to not only provide face pics of you holding your bank card that you are using and also your passport but now alot also want to have a quick skype call aswel.

this has been how it is for a while now, aint no bother tho just get a legit person to open a account for ya as u said buying bitcoins is legal.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Must be about a year ago now dst that they brought the first btc machine into ireland, was in dublin. There bouta have a good few by now dotted round the uk, never really looked much into it


theres quite a few about in england now 4-5 in london i read bout, never used one tho, i think they charge abit higher price for ya coins for the luxary of getting em from a vending machine etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 19, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres quite a few about in england now 4-5 in london i read bout, never used one tho, i think they charge abit higher price for ya coins for the luxary of getting em from a vending machine etc


They would save a lot of ballache when u haven't been buying them regularly, I'd use one if there was one near me


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 19, 2015)

This is how i sometimes imagine lax to be when he is typing lol

https://www.facebook.com/BritainsBiggestTossers/videos/1083974178294241/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 19, 2015)

james murphy said:


> the pic thing im not too keen on..however i will use my words until i get balls to show wats up. i do 6 600 i run g.h. salts w superthrive and yucca or blackstrap..and a bit of sm 90 and a wee bit epsom salt. ill veg under a grande for about 4 wks then off they go to become flowers from outer space...i get a really nice flush so ill get the tastiest terpins ..and my lights arent cooking the fk outta my plants...no co2 enrichment except for fresh air. been on a similar routine for about 25 yrs lol....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

Whats ever


newuserlol said:


> localbitcoins does ask for that and some nowdays, any new account no decent vendor will sell to you unless your verified and they now want you to not only provide face pics of you holding your bank card that you are using and also your passport but now alot also want to have a quick skype call aswel.
> 
> this has been how it is for a while now, aint no bother tho just get a legit person to open a account for ya as u said buying bitcoins is legal.


That's only some vendors n theyre mostly apbrad my lads ask for nothing but bank but I'm already verified


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> This is how i sometimes imagine lax to be when he is typing lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BritainsBiggestTossers/videos/1083974178294241/


Can't see the link


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pics or it didn't happen wanna see that man sounds delicious


Pic on the What's for dinner? Thread.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2015)

Fuck me ,get on that fish site lads, women everywhere wanna gush on me face ! AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGG


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me ,get on that fish site lads, women everywhere wanna gush on me face ! AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGG


 best thing I ever did for my love life was leave my first wife and start shagging fitter women


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> best thing I ever did for my love life was leave my first wife and start shagging fitter women


Lmao Z, I've had the ice bed for the last 3 years ,u know the one, were its like the Berlin wall down the middle !,just having a bit of fun,meeting a 50 year old cougar Friday, she's already told me she's shaved ,likes fisting & gushes like a jelly stone geezer ! My God , bring on the heart attack !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2015)

Trouble is Z I'm a fat ,unfit cunt & will probably shoot me bolt as soon as I sniff gusset !


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2015)

dam gotta mow the lawn.. (@Merlot 
only one hour of light remains. been sidetracked by buggy maint. Saved vapor material 1 month oncano. brek fro msmoke, more O2 =


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 19, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao Z, I've had the ice bed for the last 3 years ,u know the one, were its like the Berlin wall down the middle !,just having a bit of fun,meeting a 50 year old cougar Friday, she's already told me she's shaved ,likes fisting & gushes like a jelly stone geezer ! My God , bring on the heart attack !


Haha gd man


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

zeddd....really. someday u have to grow up buddy. i was trying to talk to someone and share...seems like i may just chill out w the facts and figures its a thankless venture anyhow...dont wanna hurt all the trolls feeelings.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3482451


its probably ur antiquated fert. ill keep it to myself u super awesome and kind ppl. thank you for making me feel better bout myself..peace and love trolls


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3482451


super fkn rude...way to show what kinda kind person u r. u make ppl not wanna come here..ive been kind and i dont judge ppl..i try to help in some way...shame on u mental midget..


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> best thing I ever did for my love life was leave my first wife and start shagging fitter women


thank god that woman got away from u...now your disrespecting woman..u have no manners or cognitive awareness...u should take ur talk elsewhere..


----------



## Merlot (Aug 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> dam gotta mow the lawn.. (@Merlot
> only one hour of light remains. been sidetracked by buggy maint. Saved vapor material 1 month oncano. brek fro msmoke, more O2 =



Oh abe! you're jumping on the bandwagon are ya??

Mate they still think you're a cunt either way, so no point siding up to them like fucking bill cosby did to those teenage girls....you'll always be a yank cunt...tolerated at best, but generally disregarded as being a mong.

Now, on to better news. The bitches have started to flower, to my amazement. Still getting 13+ hours of sunlight here...Should be ready to crop early October which is good. The forecast for october is rain rain rain and shit temps. No late summer mike last year.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2015)

Merlot good to hear that your greenhouse has commenced. It's amazing what a pile of bud can do for your spirit. be thankful i tagged you.. prompting u to share ay. Pls quit trying to bring me down to wherever you imagine you are. life's too short, maybe get over it. I dig my own holes, right?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2015)

james murphy said:


> i have literally tried all growing methods and find for the time and money i get the most homogenous,super lg. and frosty candy w sick colors and flavors using my simple method...just watch tds and ph..humidity..temps and light spectrums..ect lol..snds real simple huh..lol.oh i dont use dirt as well....2/3 vermiculite and 1/3 perlite....so in essence its not bioponic


Pls elaborate about these 'simple methods' and bioponics.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

no thanks ive had enuff of scrutiny, disrespect and and other unpleasant ramblings from ppl here. i shall not throw my pearls to swine..love to help ppl ..but it only takes a few simpletons to ruin it for all...no wonder i left for like 5 trs....TROLLS GALORE


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2015)

james murphy said:


> no thanks ive had enuff of scrutiny, disrespect and and other unpleasant ramblings from ppl here. i shall not throw my pearls to swine..love to help ppl ..but it only takes a few simpletons to ruin it for all...no wonder i left for like 5 trs....TROLLS GALORE


oh fine! keep all that valuable information to yourself then..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 19, 2015)

What all the fucking bitching going on for all girls are sluts only useful for one thing fuck them abuse them fuck them off move on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

james murphy said:


> zeddd....really. someday u have to grow up buddy. i was trying to talk to someone and share...seems like i may just chill out w the facts and figures its a thankless venture anyhow...dont wanna hurt all the trolls feeelings.


Piss off lol zeddds zed. A wanker but our wanker


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

james murphy said:


> no thanks ive had enuff of scrutiny, disrespect and and other unpleasant ramblings from ppl here. i shall not throw my pearls to swine..love to help ppl ..but it only takes a few simpletons to ruin it for all...no wonder i left for like 5 trs....TROLLS GALORE


James you want a kleenex for that sobbing pussy? Everyone's having a laugh u fucking sausage just put us on ignore if u dont agree with us


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Merlot good to hear that your greenhouse has commenced. It's amazing what a pile of bud can do for your spirit. be thankful i tagged you.. prompting u to share ay. Pls quit trying to bring me down to wherever you imagine you are. life's too short, maybe get over it. I dig my own holes, right?


Hahaha even abe doesn't like him


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> anybody know if agora is taking registrations yet ?
> il have to have a look it wouldnt let me in lst time


I'll pm u my registration link n save it mail n check it regularly they open up randomly for regs at times


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Oh abe! you're jumping on the bandwagon are ya??
> 
> Mate they still think you're a cunt either way, so no point siding up to them like fucking bill cosby did to those teenage girls....you'll always be a yank cunt...tolerated at best, but generally disregarded as being a mong.
> 
> Now, on to better news. The bitches have started to flower, to my amazement. Still getting 13+ hours of sunlight here...Should be ready to crop early October which is good. The forecast for october is rain rain rain and shit temps. No late summer mike last year.


I assure u french favery we all prefer abe he's not a tool and he's a pretty sound guy now u on the other hand are a typical annoying plastic french man darting in our threads general direction.


Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> kleenex


In the picture below, do you see
LEGO or LEGOS ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> In the picture below, do you see
> LEGO or LEGOS ?


I see possibilities


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

meccano was better btw...u still interested in a mountain air filter doc?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Ones lego ones nentendo.

Nintendo ***


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I see possibilities


lol , do tell


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> meccano was better btw...u still interested in a mountain air filter doc?


i wondered why you said Kleenex instead of tissue, you're not a yank
i had you down as more of a stickle bricks kind of guy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

The nb gave it away lol. Have u seen some of the star war thememed models they've made with lego. Shits snazzy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i wondered why you said Kleenex instead of tissue, you're not a yank
> i had you down as more of a stickle bricks kind of guy


Dammit ur onto me lol its the brand we use so that's what I refer it to..in a softy for alo veria on my man size tissues for when I watch home and away or corrie


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> The nb gave it away lol. Have u seen some of the star war thememed models they've made with lego. Shits snazzy


Yanks would say LEGOS if there are two pieces of LEGO


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i wondered why you said Kleenex instead of tissue, you're not a yank
> i had you down as more of a stickle bricks kind of guy


Lool nah I had maula or whatever u called it n meccano


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dammit ur onto me lol its the brand we use so that's what I refer it to..in a softy for alo veria on my man size tissues for when I watch home and away or corrie


you just love brand names, are you a salesman ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Yanks would say LEGOS if there are two pieces of LEGO


Well it's not two lego it's one lego n a Nintendo nb.I'm irish man lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> you just love brand names, are you a salesman ?


Ive worked in retail just love my shiny brand name products. Uneeds an Asian kid made it I don't want it the one thing that gets me real hard is retro gaming consoles


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm irish man lol


Fuck really man, i'm sorry to hear that lol

have you seen this before 







is weed really expensive over there, i hear stories but i don't want to believe them ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Fuck really man, i'm sorry to hear that lol
> 
> have you seen this before
> 
> ...


Yeah I sell 1.75 for 50e if it's a mate picking up for someone I can go as low as 1.5 I sell 25 bags for .5.ppl don't even ask for an 8th anymore it's called a fifty bag oz at mates rates is 350 but can go for 400+ ....big money to be made.when I started I gave 3g deals but everything u buy here is sprayed so they all thought it was a q looool so I had to take a bit off each time to stop the suspicion all they know is I've polish connections. How much u sell oz for?


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I sell 1.75 for 50e if it's a mate picking up for someone I can go as low as 1.5 I sell 25 bags for .5.ppl don't even ask for an 8th anymore it's called a fifty bag oz at mates rates is 350 but can go for 400+ ....big money to be made.when I started I gave 3g deals but everything u buy here is sprayed so they all thought it was a q looool so I had to take a bit off each time to stop the suspicion all they know is I've polish connections. How much u sell oz for?


pretty standard price where i am mate £220
some folk can get away with a bit more 230-250
some folk will do it a bit less to friends 200-180


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

220 is decent yeah been offered 180 alright n temper to take it alot of the time as the bag appeal of half u lads gear I make alot of money from it u can turn that into like 600e lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 20, 2015)

james murphy said:


> super fkn rude...way to show what kinda kind person u r. u make ppl not wanna come here..ive been kind and i dont judge ppl..i try to help in some way...shame on u mental midget..


haha whatever mate, just remember it was ME helping you out in the other threads with your basic grow questions, and problems mid flower etc and now all of a sudden you are in here bullshitting you have been growing top shelf for 25 years or whatever bollocks it was you were sprouting.............

at least try and remember the lies you tell mate.........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Bet he's probably merlot


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Fuck really man, i'm sorry to hear that lol
> 
> have you seen this before
> 
> ...


Never had that drink.. ever try cidona?


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> 220 is decent yeah been offered 180 alright n temper to take it alot of the time as the bag appeal of half u lads gear I make alot of money from it u can turn that into like 600e lol


how do people find the money to buy it crazy money 

how many joints they get from a 20 bag LOL ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> how do people find the money to buy it crazy money
> 
> how many joints they get from a 20 bag LOL ?


Half a 1


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Man I managed it for yrs u always find a way. literally an 8th of soap bars 35e an 8th pollum n squidgy is 50 an 8th ...those are the only things that go by correct weight but most ppl have shit scales so 3 2 will pop as 3.5 n so on. Vals are crazy 3e a pill so a strip of 14 is 40 n I do a box for 80 n soon I'll be getting another discount off my lad @ 7:50 a box so insane profit only I sell to very close mates so sales are slow but I prefer the safety aspect of it tbh cuz anything happens I know who's ratted me out. Loose lips n all that shit


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats ever
> 
> That's only some vendors n theyre mostly apbrad my lads ask for nothing but bank but I'm already verified


you are asked for nothing because you have a old account that is verified, no decent vendors of coins on there will sell to a new account without all that i.d i said, its been like that for a good while now also.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Half a 1


This is true lol u start growing it's impossible to afford to go out n but my it so dn or a few mates sort me


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Half a 1


lol ^
is it just weed that is expensive like that ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> you are asked for nothing because you have a old account that is verified, no decent vendors of coins on there will sell to a new account without all that i.d i said, its been like that for a good while now also.


Aaaahhh sweet lol I've all their bank details saved so it's always quick snap. U can buy scans on the dn of passports if ur paranoid but it's not needed since its all legal


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> lol ^
> is it just weed that is expensive like that ?


Vals,mdma, coke (if u can call it that) alot of money to be made here


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 20, 2015)

morning ppl, whats been going on the last few days then


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Aaaahhh sweet lol I've all their bank details saved so it's always quick snap. U can buy scans on the dn of passports if ur paranoid but it's not needed since its all legal


i have a couple of accounts mate i got no probs getting or selling coins, just saying that for newbs on there nowdays they wont so much id n whatnot that its mental.

also that wouldnt work vendors of coins obvs no about the dark net, hence why they wont you to hold up id next to your face n wont skype calls.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> lol ^
> is it just weed that is expensive like that ?


N that's heavily sprayed shit not good smoke. I don't shake my weed so they crystals help n y said that bit more sure now that I'm running low I'll be using smaller bags to make em look bigger lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man I managed it for yrs u always find a way. literally an 8th of soap bars 35e an 8th pollum n squidgy is 50 an 8th ...those are the only things that go by correct weight but most ppl have shit scales so 3 2 will pop as 3.5 n so on. Vals are crazy 3e a pill so a strip of 14 is 40 n I do a box for 80 n soon I'll be getting another discount off my lad @ 7:50 a box so insane profit only I sell to very close mates so sales are slow but I prefer the safety aspect of it tbh cuz anything happens I know who's ratted me out. Loose lips n all that shit


Theres no way ud sell 1.5 or around that up here for 50 man use cunts in the middle of no were dnt hav much of a choice tho ha


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Vals,mdma, coke (if u can call it that) alot of money to be made here


has it always been this way or more recent ?

things down here changed it doubled roughly since 2000
£120 in 2000 
£160 in 2005-2008 
£220+ 2009 onward


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> an 8th of soap bars 35e


no fucking way man ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Theres no way ud sell 1.5 or around that up here for 50 man use cunts in the middle of no were dnt hav much of a choice tho ha


That's why man haha not much choice either my super stinky smoke or soap bar with plastic or strayed weed that's stuck together like blocks n when lit ash turns to grey/black..but mates do get 1.75 till I run low then I'll only sell 25 bags in small bags so they look bigger but are alot smaller so max in a 25 would be 1.8 if I dunno em n it's for a mates mate they get .5 lol always think tyre gonna turn around n say fuck that it's too small but I to get texts later saying it was savage lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> no fucking way man ?


Oh Hells yeah n old school soap,plastic bags n all I there.. that's why I'd kill for a safe consistent route from Ireland to England we'd make a fucking ton sell an oz no worries for 400 to offload quickly n of u don't like em 450-500 the cunts ppl never see smoke like ours around here its like shook up paki week all stalk total cash croppers no passion put into it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> has it always been this way or more recent ?
> 
> things down here changed it doubled roughly since 2000
> £120 in 2000
> ...


When I started soap bar was 25 an 8th 45 a q .weed was rare but ud definitely get 3_3.5 n exotic hashes were 35e an 8th but when I came back from my travels I was shocked at the prices shits crazy unless u grow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

I use to buy an oz of soap for 120 pounds n sell it from my locker at school @25 a n 8th n made nice money


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

That shit is hard to give away, its like £200 for 9 oz , you could make more money on the solid for a smaller investment 
you need a route from Ireland to Scotland, tons of that shit up there


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I use to buy an oz of soap for 120 pounds n sell it from my locker at school @25 a n 8th n made nice money


120 for an oz? Ffs lax u was robbed! When I was at school we wer getting bars for 280, used to sell half in 60 quid Ozs and smoke the rest


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> That shit is hard to give away, its like £200 for 9 oz , you could make more money on the solid for a smaller investment
> you need a route from Ireland to Scotland, tons of that shit up there


Yeah I'd love to be introduced to a few doc lads sort something out massive profit but I'd prefer the green they don't see smoke like out floating about its all Shite sprayed to shit that doesn't even smell like weed n it would shift alot faster


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> 120 for an oz? Ffs lax u was robbed! When I was at school we wer getting bars for 280, used to sell half in 60 quid Ozs and smoke the rest


N that was off my aunt lol shit was mad but again I made grade from it now the diaz is my new Routh easy to transport great margin just finding ppl I trust is busting my balls I'm not dealing to bell ends only adults/family members n general mature cunts that don't feel the need to big themselfve up to anyone


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2015)

Ireland to Scotland on the ferry.....done it loadsa times for work, always had a bit for smoking in the van and never had any hassle, was always a work can loaded with gear tho, I mine doing the return journey once with an extra man hiding in the back and got thru ok lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I'd love to be introduced to a few doc lads sort something out massive profit but I'd prefer the green they don't see smoke like out floating about its all Shite sprayed to shit that doesn't even smell like weed n it would shift alot faster


its not so easy to get here but if you can its still worth nothing, some people will always have it mainly older people who have always smoked it 

younger folk will not touch it here they think its poison, i guess it is not very nice it has coat hangers and beeswax in it


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ireland to Scotland on the ferry.....done it loadsa times for work, always had a bit for smoking in the van and never had any hassle, was always a work can loaded with gear tho, I mine doing the return journey once with an extra man hiding in the back and got thru ok lol


they love the hash up there because its cheap, and northern england is not so far and thats cheaper too

in the south there is not much soapbar left , people just don't want it, 
they would much rather pay £20 for 2g of half decent weed most likely cut down at 7 weeks or so than pay £20-30 for half oz of soapbar


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> its not so easy to get here but if you can its still worth nothing, some people will always have it mainly older people who have always smoked it
> 
> younger folk will not touch it here they think its poison, i guess it is not very nice it has coat hangers and beeswax in it


I refuse that shit I sell the best I can get keep em coming back n it lasts em way longer my than that paki Shite so if I'm out dn or a few mates @ mates rates but I keep alot of it to myself


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ireland to Scotland on the ferry.....done it loadsa times for work, always had a bit for smoking in the van and never had any hassle, was always a work can loaded with gear tho, I mine doing the return journey once with an extra man hiding in the back and got thru ok lol


How much ur oz goes for?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> they love the hash up there because its cheap, and northern england is not so far and thats cheaper too
> 
> in the south there is not much soapbar left , people just don't want it,
> they would much rather pay £20 for 2g of half decent weed most likely cut down at 7 weeks or so than pay £20-30 for half oz of soapbar


The dn my favourite for hash. Quality hash is up there with banging green got some zero zero from Spain knocked mt socks off n bubble hash n all I usually get a few different selections n ration em for special occasions


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Pm @WisdomFarmer


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> they love the hash up there because its cheap, and northern england is not so far and thats cheaper too
> 
> in the south there is not much soapbar left , people just don't want it,
> they would much rather pay £20 for 2g of half decent weed most likely cut down at 7 weeks or so than pay £20-30 for half oz of soapbar


Soap bar did seem to linger quite a bit in Scotland, but no one I know will go near it now. The only hash purchased that I know of these days is Pollen from NL. Not the greatest of grades but it sure does crap on the diesel riddled Soap Bar. I remember when Soap bar started to bubble (and not like bubble hash). Christ that stuff must have been poisenous.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Soap bar did seem to linger quite a bit in Scotland, but no one I know will go near it now. The only hash purchased that I know of these days is Pollen from NL. Not the greatest of grades but it sure does crap on the diesel riddled Soap Bar. I remember when Soap bar started to bubble (and not like bubble hash). Christ that stuff must have been poisenous.


Good times. Trying to half the cunts up for deals 2 with chunks all over the shop lol good times zero zero if definitely my top 5 bar one member gave me delicious hash I've still a bit saved


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2015)

anymore harmful than the sprayed weed that followed the soapbar and was everywhere for years, fuck we do smoke some shit in the UK lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Shits still here in Ireland fucking black ash it's why I can charge what I want my smoke works I don't even shake it


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Soap bar did seem to linger quite a bit in Scotland, but no one I know will go near it now. The only hash purchased that I know of these days is Pollen from NL. Not the greatest of grades but it sure does crap on the diesel riddled Soap Bar. I remember when Soap bar started to bubble (and not like bubble hash). Christ that stuff must have been poisenous.


soap is apparently 90% burnt compressed plant material (fan leaves) 5% lowest grade kief and 5% binding agents / coloring






between 27 - 32 minutes this farmer in morocco pulls out a few 9 bars, calls it poison lol
he gets one of his wives to hide the good shit , nice big sack of "chocolate" 00 or whatever


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Shits still here in Ireland fucking black ash it's why I can charge what I want my smoke works I don't even shake it


im guilty as charged ive smoked me fair share of soapbar and sprayed weed yrs ago, seen loads of the sprayed stuff there was all different types of spray lol some fair worse than others same as there was soapbar.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

I think they use a water n sugar solution on itit66

Once u grow u turn to a right smoke snob lol


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I think they use a water n sugar solution on itit66
> 
> Once u grow u turn to a right smoke snob lol


there was all sorts of sprayed, agreed tho once grow you deffo do get abit more picky at what you smoke lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> soap is apparently 90% burnt compressed plant material (fan leaves) 5% lowest grade kief and 5% binding agents / coloring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am surprised it's even that good lol. I'll watch the video when the yin is napping this afternoon. The Great Book of Hashish kind of confirmed to me in the 80s that what we got was far from 00. Until some clever cut thought they'd stamp their bars with 00....stoopid idiots use to call it Specs since the stamp looked like spectacles. After 1990 the hash was mostly shit.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

Is it not Henna (sp) the use? That's why it's so hard....fuk knows.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> I am surprised it's even that good lol. I'll watch the video when the yin is napping this afternoon. The Great Book of Hashish kind of confirmed to me in the 80s that what we got was far from 00. Until some clever cut thought they'd stamp their bars with 00....stoopid idiots use to call it Specs since the stamp looked like spectacles. After 1990 the hash was mostly shit.


Think I've that on pdf somewhere called hash making or hash alchemy or something like that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Is it not Henna (sp) the use? That's why it's so hard....fuk knows.


Fuck knows what they use ..definitelynot the producer doing it it's the creedy gangs bulking it up the teats but hey I'm not gonna complain I can charge more for my purer product n they love knowing the name but I could tell em anything tbh lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry I've cannabis alchemy. Good read


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

@DST do u know of any grow journals on the cheese bukakke on the forums or if any pica have been posted on 600 club?.. nvm pm'd angry black man say his tidyday on some thread there thanks anyways


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

Aye, Angryblackman is the person who's doing some testers.

The books is called "The Great Book of Hashish". Some tidy looking stuff in there and good info. Covers Afghanistan, Nepal, Lebanon, and Morocco mainly. Goes into some details about charras and then the final temple ball product.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah this on a much the same they've some old as techniques but still very interesting to read when I'm finished with the motorcycle diaries I'll give it a read.thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2015)

james murphy said:


> got some smelly cherry and deep purple querkle..qrazy quake and cheese quake 48 poppin..


how you growing them lad? soil coco hydro? there's a pic floating about in another thread of the CQ48 outdoor in the states looks a beast. nice hybrid.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Ugh gonna start weening off the vals ate waaaaay too much the last week alone


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

mrs and children gone to eastern Europe, fuk that, im blazing some zlh at 12 weeks shes a beauty.....who the fuk is this noob dissing me lol bring it on cunt


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah this on a much the same they've some old as techniques but still very interesting to read when I'm finished with the motorcycle diaries I'll give it a read.thanks


 motorcycle diaries is bullshit for cunts who carnt ride but fantasize about it....like u


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh man id rather call it experimenters


 do you like the experiment so far?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> motorcycle diaries is bullshit for cunts who carnt ride but fantasize about it....like u


Don't forget that I master bate whilst reading it. ..which is awks cuz it's on pdf sp I must look a bit odd on the bus at times


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't forget that I master bate whilst reading it. ..which is awks cuz it's on pdf sp I must look a bit odd on the bus at times


 lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> do you like the experiment so far?


WTF ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

breeeeathe, breathe in the air, mf i420 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Baz man send that on so the gf can write it snazzy she's work in an hour n up early in the morning !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Baz man send that on so the gf can write it snazzy she's work in an hour n up early in the morning !


Baz says I went to private school when he seen my handwriting lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Baz says I went to private school when he seen my handwriting lol


 baz seen some class in that scribble lol?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

got to get on the bike to get more red wine, wake an bake followed by pub lunch and ive run out of red piss


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Baz says I went to private school when he seen my handwriting lol


Ah like my mammies it was beaten into em propper caligraphy. Think nice clean handwriting makes a big difference in like rambo n bizzle with mine


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Bet he's comfort eating or some shit lol can picture bin crying in the shower eating cookies


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

cunt


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> baz seen some class in that scribble lol?


There's a bit of class in everything I do m8 lol


----------



## james murphy (Aug 20, 2015)

fkn nasty..its like re burned vap w poison thru it....WOW


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2015)

james murphy said:


> fkn nasty..its like re burned vap w poison thru it....WOW


James, you're out of context!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

baz is why I started posting here, why I continue to bother, if you cant see his teaching you are a fool, hes one of the best growers ive seen on here


----------



## james murphy (Aug 20, 2015)

zeddd why even bother..turds just roll out of ur mouth wen u open it..b a good troll and protect a bridge..our infrastructure could use the upkeep. were about good vibes and sharing


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

ok example.....baz "zeddd give em some magnecal they love it" now I get 1gpw on exo.....but what does he mean...and when...lol, but I worked it out


----------



## james murphy (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks,,,didnt realize the complexities of throwing random plant parts to make a low grade material...that caters to children and hard pressed ppl lol...carry on proffesser. my humble apologies..im a bit dumb i guess


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2015)

lol at u wasted fuks allowing this cunt any space ha ha sloppy see yas later


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 20, 2015)

james murphy said:


> thanks,,,didnt realize the complexities of throwing random plant parts to make a low grade material...that caters to children and hard pressed ppl lol...carry on proffesser. my humble apologies..im a bit dumb i guess


You know......, you talk and spell a lot like lemon used to..........just sayin


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2015)

this may sound strange, but me plants keep requesting phil collins, specifically this song. never seen em happier, all their leaves point skyward and the growth is exponential.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 20, 2015)

sweet..mine are all about oldschool reggae


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> There's a bit of class in everything I do m8 lol


Emphasis on a bit


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> baz is why I started posting here, why I continue to bother, if you cant see his teaching you are a fool, hes one of the best growers ive seen on here


If that's the case this should be bazs best grow ever, what with his expertise and my clones he's onto a winner lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Ur just not cool man sorry


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'll pm u my registration link n save it mail n check it regularly they open up randomly for regs at times


nice one bro but can u pm the link plz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 20, 2015)

Deleting posts for a registration link that's all over the net but some are phishing scams so I'm doing a favour mods giving a safe link


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Is it not Henna (sp) the use? That's why it's so hard....fuk knows.


from what i have heard mate, henna or coffee is used to give it a dark colour as it would be greenish otherwise

petrol/diesel/turpentine is used to give it a more oily sticky consistency, when you unwrap a bar its sticky and shiny all over the surface
this is the petrol and beeswax doing its job LOL

beeswax is used to bind/glue it all together
they press it under a fair bit of weight to keep it all glued up


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> from what i have heard mate, henna or coffee is used to give it a dark colour as it would be greenish otherwise
> 
> petrol/diesel/turpentine is used to give it a more oily sticky consistency, when you unwrap a bar its sticky and shiny all over the surface
> this is the petrol and beeswax doing its job LOL
> ...


Sounds delicious. Can I have mine with a cherry on top?
Bit disappointed there's no turd in there.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Sounds delicious. Can I have mine with a cherry on top?
> Bit disappointed there's no turd in there.







its all about the plastic lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 20, 2015)

i just remembered the baby milk powder/ milk powder is also a binder, apparently if you burn it
it has that sweet cake mix/ hash rocky smell LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2015)

the flecks of blue plastic were considered a quality marker lmao xox


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2015)

Fuk sake, retardness obviously spreads, I heard that as well lmfao Lord help some folk. 
Sitting in the kashmire lounge, Don. I think we went there at the cup? Mates DJing


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Its friday thank fuk


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank Ganja It's Friday. We got Sail 2015 in Amsterdam the now - which is 2 minutes away from me in the Centre. Millions of mincey looking young sailors walking around. Decent fireworks every night though


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Hoping something lands today.

Ball ache trying to get over 700e worth of btcs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2015)

even the post wife laughed at your addy lax lmao 

birthday on wed, been partying since, i need a day off.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> even the post wife laughed at your addy lax lmao
> 
> birthday on wed, been partying since, i need a day off.


His addy ha aint as bad as his handwritin lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> even the post wife laughed at your addy lax lmao
> 
> birthday on wed, been partying since, i need a day off.


Lmao welcome to Ireland hahaha happy b day dude, hope that helped


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> His addy ha aint as bad as his handwritin lol


Fuck u I get the gf to write.lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

U get ur new post code yet lax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Not gonna use it mate no point my towns so small..Urself? 


No post at all yet so fingers crossed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

@ don this is actually true was on the news n all lol 


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/18/postman-turns-detective-to-deliver-letter-with-cryptic-address-in-ireland


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not gonna use it mate no point my towns so small..Urself?
> 
> 
> No post at all yet so fingers crossed


No not gonna use it either


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Nah no point easier the old way n will put all em foreign post men off since they dunno areas like mine


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

No post fucking walkers lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> @ don this is actually true was on the news n all lol
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/18/postman-turns-detective-to-deliver-letter-with-cryptic-address-in-ireland


Heres a better 1  

Will this get delivered? One man is testing An Post’s problem-solving skills http://jrnl.ie/2143603


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Afternoon fuckers. It's motherfucking Friday !!!! 
I'm smoking on some lil sample buds of 8 week zlh that I chopped as a tester 5 days ago, it's a hell of a lot better than the shit chinky bud I've been smoking recently. 2 more weeks today and I'm chopping the girls down. They got their first feed of ripen today. !


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon fuckers. It's motherfucking Friday !!!!
> I'm smoking on some lil sample buds of 8 week zlh that I chopped as a tester 5 days ago, it's a hell of a lot better than the shit chinky bud I've been smoking recently. 2 more weeks today and I'm chopping the girls down. They got their first feed of ripen today. !


Just in pub not alot to smoke at hme postie failed today so gonna get pissed then wen i go hme half a j will knock me out ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2015)

@Irish 420 ur goina have to let me know where u are down there m8, think I've a couple months work comin up before Xmas down near u, well have to meet up for a few jars


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow yeah that's fine I'm washing my slippers that night anyways


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wow yeah that's fine I'm washing my slippers that night anyways


Lmao, I'm not even sure where Irish is, I'm kinda guessing and if I'm right ur a lot fuckin further away


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @Irish 420 ur goina have to let me know where u are down there m8, think I've a couple months work comin up before Xmas down near u, well have to meet up for a few jars


From dub just outside now but sure if ur dwn il deffo meet up .. get my email of rambo or ghetto man and mail me..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wow yeah that's fine I'm washing my slippers that night anyways


Hang on taut u had crocs ....

Mad 1 min i belive its lax ... then ive a few drinks and a spliff and im like nah its not ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, I'm not even sure where Irish is, I'm kinda guessing and if I'm right ur a lot fuckin further away


He aint even in ireland tbh .. ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, I'm not even sure where Irish is, I'm kinda guessing and if I'm right ur a lot fuckin further away


Oh so cuz im a southerner you've a problem with me now iz it? Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh so cuz im a southerner you've a problem with me now iz it? Lol


Nope just ur a nacker id say


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nope just ur a nacker id say


Lick a dick I'll find ur family in piss in their cars petrol tanks lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh so cuz im a southerner you've a problem with me now iz it? Lol


I'm still a bit iffy on wether ur an imposter or not......lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thats why I can wash em dumbass into the washing machine don recccomended em he's a mate that's a nurse n they fucking rock imma get some pussy in these. Pfft believe if me nigga


Ur washin crocs or slippers make ya mind up


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm wanna see the fuckin slippers ye cunt!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lick a dick I'll find ur family in piss in their cars petrol tanks lol


Dnt u mite make them run ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm still a bit iffy on wether ur an imposter or not......lol


I know n it's hard to prove but I can posy on the dn sub forum account in the uk thread n I did sort out do n he's sent it to the same addy as before ....


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I know n it's hard to prove but I can posy on the dn sub forum account in the uk thread n I did sort out do n he's sent it to the same addy as before ....


Id pm ya but u wont let fucky


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ur washin crocs or slippers make ya mind up


My crocks are my slippers that's it another bong beer n 5 more vals u lot are gay


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2015)

Aye I believe ye but there's always that we doubt at time and if I met ye sure I wouldn't fuckin know anyway.....unless u turn out to be a big black man or something lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> My crocks are my slippers that's it another bong beer n 5 more vals u lot are gay


Says the croc wearin irishman ... cant get more gay imo ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

Ur missus doesn't seem to mind


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Id pm ya but u wont let fucky


I did pm u send ur addy again n ill tell u my town if needs be


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur missus doesn't seem to mind


Stop last thing my missus wants is another dog


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I did pm u send ur addy again n ill tell u my town if needs be


Dnt be lien man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Whats everyon on tonight anyway? Some of u gotta be boozing apart from me and Irish? I've just grabbed a case of beer so starting late tonight but it's on now,
Oh and I'm still smoking the last little bit of my zlh tester buds, 
I can't fucking wait to chop now cos this is a fucking lovely smoke already and it's only been 8 weeks so far. Bud I took was a little airy but was from a lower branch. The top buds are swollen to fuck.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Whats everyon on tonight anyway? Some of u gotta be boozing apart from me and Irish? I've just grabbed a case of beer so starting late tonight but it's on now,
> Oh and I'm still smoking the last little bit of my zlh tester buds,
> I can't fucking wait to chop now cos this is a fucking lovely smoke already and it's only been 8 weeks so far. Bud I took was a little airy but was from a lower branch. The top buds are swollen to fuck.


All lite weights man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2015)

tsb wtf have u turned this thread into? crocs, slippers, doesn't it wear a bit thin to be fuking going on and on about the same tedious effete shit, wheres everyone gone....so many pms agreeing so many decent growers put off, we will not see many of them again, ad tbh ur not really a grower and ur not uk so perhaps take a break and let this beautiful thread recover from ur shite imo, im fukin off for a bit but someone had to say it.....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 21, 2015)

My 2 daft dogs rolling about the floor playing !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2015)

Light weights? Ur havin a fuckin laugh.....if I'm at home I'm on the beer lol, which has been the case for the past few months...well most nights. Just after a big tasty burger, 3 x 4oz burgers, 4 bacon, 3 cheese, lettuce, tomatoe and chilli mayo, fuckin hard to beat


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Light weights? Ur havin a fuckin laugh.....if I'm at home I'm on the beer lol, which has been the case for the past few months...well most nights. Just after a big tasty burger, 3 x 4oz burgers, 4 bacon, 3 cheese, lettuce, tomatoe and chilli mayo, fuckin hard to beat


RAMBO ???


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Light weights? Ur havin a fuckin laugh.....if I'm at home I'm on the beer lol, which has been the case for the past few months...well most nights. Just after a big tasty burger, 3 x 4oz burgers, 4 bacon, 3 cheese, lettuce, tomatoe and chilli mayo, fuckin hard to beat


Nice mate. I had a hot dog covered in brisket chili with fried onions and cheese, skin on fries and bbq pulled pork for me dinner I must be the local yank take aways best customer I'm ordering almost every night from em. Lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Pair of RAMBOS ha


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3483741


Thats usually what i do before i lock it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just laughed my arse off when i saw this pop up on facebook lol

*Essex Police added 2 new photos.*
1 hr · Edited ·
Two very dangerous pills have been found and tested by police at Vfestival Weston Park. They have unusually high purity. One is a purple pill with a Louis Vuitton logo and the other an orange pill with crown logo. Have you seen any of these at V Festival Hylands Park? If you see anyone with these please alert a steward, police officer or security.



"}" data-reactid=".0">Like Comment Share


Oh no, they are too pure!!!Bring back contaminants!!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Light weights? Ur havin a fuckin laugh.....if I'm at home I'm on the beer lol, which has been the case for the past few months...well most nights. Just after a big tasty burger, 3 x 4oz burgers, 4 bacon, 3 cheese, lettuce, tomatoe and chilli mayo, fuckin hard to beat



Well, I just ate two of these lol. Feelin kinda melancholy tonight, remembering how amazing life is... particularly me awesomeness . Werd to sunny g, moo moo, donny and the heimlich sisters. as american ambassador to this sacred thread, I bid you ladies and gents a good evening.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3483787
> Well, I just ate two of these lol. Feelin kinda melancholy tonight, remembering how amazing life is... particularly me awesomeness . Werd to sunny g, moo moo, donny and the heimlich sisters. as american ambassador to this sacred thread, I bid you ladies and gents a good evening.


I now see u like this ...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Morning ye bunch of crying bitches...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Top of the mornin to ya


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Top of the mornin to ya


U in the pub yet ye alchy lol? What we goina do irish, zeddd has left and now the slipperbandit, place will never be the same...lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U in the pub yet ye alchy lol? What we goina do irish, zeddd has left and now the slipperbandit, place will never be the same...lol


Nah not yet id say about 10 il go give the secret knock to get in early  ... i know man will be fckn lost


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton , u ready to see Newcastle get stuffed today?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @Don Gin and Ton , u ready to see Newcastle get stuffed today?


Does he not see that every week ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Does he not see that every week ?


Aye just another weekend in the toon eh lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lvg is 1 of the biggest wankers ever tho ... ohh we didnt really want pedro... my fckn ass u didnt


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Morning , well I'm happy , met a fish woman last night , left her with a face like a plasterers radio ! , what a gusher


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

Morning all, see its business as normal in here lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lvg is 1 of the biggest wankers ever tho ... ohh we didnt really want pedro... my fckn ass u didnt


Lol, I actually like him......ur just jumping on the bandwagon like everyone hated Fergie....part of the job at utd tho is to be hated I suppose. I reckon that hatred comes from fear tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I actually like him......ur just jumping on the bandwagon like everyone hated Fergie....part of the job at utd tho is to be hated I suppose. I reckon that hatred comes from fear tho


Nope ive hated that tool since he was at barca his an absolute gobshite


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Morning , well I'm happy , met a fish woman last night , left her with a face like a plasterers radio ! , what a gusher View attachment 3484046


Lol, fair play wisdom ye dirty old dog ye


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nope ive hated that tool since he was at barca his an absolute gobshite


Oh aye, ur a barca fan, suppose u have ur reasons then he fucked up ther didn't he


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Oh aye, ur a barca fan, suppose u have ur reasons then he fucked up ther didn't he


His such an arrogant cunt ... he has his own style of play which is fine but u dnt try change things at barca that shit wont go dwn well wit the club or fans .... il give him 1 thing tho he knows how to fckn ruin players ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2015)

I reckon most of you are secretly lizard men ffs hahah. 

I owe the local boozer two bottles of the black patron cafe.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> His such an arrogant cunt ... he has his own style of play which is fine but u dnt try change things at barca that shit wont go dwn well wit the club or fans .... il give him 1 thing tho he knows how to fckn ruin players ha


I reckon a manager at a big team needs to be arrogant, needs the players to have a bit of fear of them I think, look at moyes ffs, how could a prick like that put fear in players...well continue this chat at the end of the season before I big him up anymore lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon a manager at a big team needs to be arrogant, needs the players to have a bit of fear of them I think, look at moyes ffs, how could a prick like that put fear in players...well continue this chat at the end of the season before I big him up anymore lmao


Moyes start was better than lvg but he wasnt givin a chance.. couldnt see lvg puttin fear into any players.. look i understand ur a man utd fan so i have to be a bit of a dick  lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Moyes start was better than lvg but he wasnt givin a chance.. couldnt see lvg puttin fear into any players.. look i understand ur a man utd fan so i have to be a bit of a dick  lol


See there we go, on the band wagon, "all united fans are dicks", "united are cheating cunts" heard it all before, yeah yeah yeah...fuck u cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

lol funny what you post when drunk, theres no way ide be that honest sober


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2015)

right you bunch of Fenian halfwits. newcastle will do just fine today. man u shited are in a pickle at the minute they shreks heads not in it and our new lads seem like good buys for one. that serbian fuckers is naughty as mind. 3 seconds for a yellow ion his debut man. that said our defense are as much use an ashtray on a motorbike. so mixed feels for today. i think we'll score but get beat.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> See there we go, on the band wagon, "all united fans are dicks", "united are cheating cunts" heard it all before, yeah yeah yeah...fuck u cunt!


Ahh yas aint that bad .. pool fans and arsenal fans have to be worse.. i swear if i hear another arsenal fan sayin this is our yr.. im like uve been say that the past few yrs and fck all happens.. get rid of the french antique of a manager for a start...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon most of you are secretly lizard men ffs hahah.
> 
> I owe the local boozer two bottles of the black patron cafe.


U made me google lizard men ha and that dickhead david icke pops up .. promptly hits return


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U made me google lizard men ha and that dickhead david icke pops up .. promptly hits return


I googled it too lmao, found some reptilian cunt living in a swamp


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2015)

proper chilling today missus aint back til 3 i'm vaping this cross off cindy up north and it's bloomin lush. like a frontal lobe massage doubt i'll depress myself streaming the match lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Think il head the pub and watch it .. sure wat else wud i do


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U in the pub yet ye alchy lol? What we goina do irish, zeddd has left and now the slipperbandit, place will never be the same...lol


Nah I'll still be about just ignore the fucking weirdo he's a Fucking nut job creating fake female accounts n messing with members to up his rep.first he's all pro organic (massive workout mixing dirt) then ghetto says he got shit yield following his advice so went back to coco so then zeddd follows. This threads survived on bullshit simple ass all zeddd does now a days is drink red wind n vape n hurl abuse not even a remotely humours comment from him unless is negative.. Ppl have actually left cuz of his shite n joined another site n this is FACT! I'll just put the titty wank on ignore. Honest? Ur full of shit zeddd n no1 believes the shite u say all u do is hurl abuse like a monkey throwing shit in a cage. All ur used for is ur over priced weed ...simples


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Yous all take this shit too serious IMO, it's a fuckin thread on the internet as much as I read it everyday it's a very small part of my life so fuck it. I do wanna know what price the overpriced weed was tho? Oh aye and who fucked off to another thread?.....never missed them so mustn't have been a big loss


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ummm nice pint of guiness


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ummm nice pint of guiness


Is it real Guinness tho? Sitting with a beer mesel just bouta watch this match


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Is it real Guinness tho? Sitting with a beer mesel just bouta watch this match


Yea its the good stuff man  .. i put a fiver on depay 1s gs and utd 3-1


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2015)

When I click out the UK thread I get an Eastenders drum roll. If anyone wants the app just PM me. It's only 9.99 and with the code UKINNIT it's only 12.99.......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yous all take this shit too serious IMO, it's a fuckin thread on the internet as much as I read it everyday it's a very small part of my life so fuck it. I do wanna know what price the overpriced weed was tho? Oh aye and who fucked off to another thread?.....never missed them so mustn't have been a big loss


No man that was a personal dig no humour intended just a piss ed angry old man. I can have a laugh no problem but he wants to get personalI'll call him on it. Ask zeddd how much his weed is was like 220 an oz lol was actually a lad still on here suggested it to get away from the bullshit n robbie is there...lots of better clones are there n all LOTS BETTER but the lads are less agressive old school growers. Real helpful n generous


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Man utd aint havin this all there own way


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> No man that was a personal dig no humour intended just a piss ed angry old man. I can have a laugh no problem but he wants to get personalI'll call him on it. Ask zeddd how much his weed is was like 220 an oz lol was actually a lad still on here suggested it to get away from the bullshit n robbie is there...lots of better clones are there n all LOTS BETTER but the lads are less agressive old school growers. Real helpful n generous


All I can say is ur lucky u ain't buying them off me lol.....250s m8s rates


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> No man that was a personal dig no humour intended just a piss ed angry old man. I can have a laugh no problem but he wants to get personalI'll call him on it. Ask zeddd how much his weed is was like 220 an oz lol was actually a lad still on here suggested it to get away from the bullshit n robbie is there...lots of better clones are there n all LOTS BETTER but the lads are less agressive old school growers. Real helpful n generous


What site robbie go to in the end? been thinking of joining up to icmag or similar etc so might as well aim for somewhere there are already old members etc lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> All I can say is ur lucky u ain't buying them off me lol.....250s m8s rates


I get em 180. See Ireland different I charge 350 to mates but here smokes scarce so why buy that when I can get it cheaper ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> What site robbie go to in the end? been thinking of joining up to icmag or similar etc so might as well aim for somewhere there are already old members etc lol


Man he posts pics there n all...drop him an email he'll probably let u know


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man he posts pics there n all...drop him an email he'll probably let u know


not got his email, i delete em all after ppl email me just in case etc, just PM me the site name if ya can ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor game all the same but im sure the toons will be happy wit a draw ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Well mg hows u feelin now ha  lvg my ass


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Well mg hows u feelin now ha  lvg my ass


Haha I'm with u m8!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

In fairness utd had there chances but blew it .. fair play to newcastle for holdin on ..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 22, 2015)

Fuck man utd, first team to kick off today and they fucked my coupon already. Cunts !! Lol. Just had to quickly stick another coupon on for the later matches.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck man utd, first team to kick off today and they fucked my coupon already. Cunts !! Lol. Just had to quickly stick another coupon on for the later matches.


Il be sayn the same about celtic durin the week


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2015)

don't ya's fret one bit m8s.. as ambassador to murica tis my duty to stand by and keep morale up, up an up. I'll just mention, 'friends of the thread' sent a message requesting more retro tunes, the likes of e.l.o., skynyrd, acdc, and even old skool rap.. but please, no-acoustic-versions of anything.. just too sappy- if ya's catch me mornin' fart laced drift.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> don't ya's fret one bit m8s.. as ambassador to murica tis my duty to stand by and keep morale up, up an up. I'll just mention, 'friends of the thread' sent a message requesting more retro tunes, the likes of e.l.o., skynyrd, acdc, and even old skool rap.. but please, no-acoustic-versions of anything.. just too sappy- if ya's catch me mornin' fart laced drift.


How about nirvana u plugged or Alice n chains unplugged? Lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> How about nirvana u plugged or Alice n chains unplugged? Lol


The dubliners unplugged yea...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The dubliners unplugged yea...


Said no irish man ever ffs


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> How about nirvana u plugged or Alice n chains unplugged? Lol


ha yea just kidding. those are two great acoustic choices. have yet to listen to all the Alice but it's def on me plate.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Said no irish man ever ffs


Ohh yea forgot ur not from ireland ur from that place dwn there


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> ha yea just kidding. those are two great acoustic choices. have yet to listen to all the Alice but it's def on me plate.


Omg put that shit on right now that's what got me into em ...jesus I could name insane accoustic session but I'd be here all day but definitely Alice n chains unplugged in fact any unplugged is unreal


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohh yea forgot ur not from ireland ur from that place dwn there


I'm from the real Ireland we still speak irish in parts u city boy lol nah I worked in alot of irish bars so hate most irish artists due to repitation bar Rory Gallagher n Christ more n pogues n shit like that


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm from the real Ireland we still speak irish in parts u city boy lol nah I worked in alot of irish bars so hate most irish artists due to repitation bar Rory Gallagher n Christ more n pogues n shit like that


Ahh lad a proper irishman never puts dwn his own .... tut tut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh lad a proper irishman never puts dwn his own .... tut tut


Work in an Irish themed bar all over Europe with the same play list over n over then listen to the live bands play the same shit n come back to me. Tis grand if ur piss ed u get all patriotic but sober iY's annoying


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

U know where I'm from farmer central lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Work in an Irish themed bar all over Europe with the same play list over n over then listen to the live bands play the same shit n come back to me. Tis grand if ur piss ed u get all patriotic but sober iY's annoying


Only foriengers work in irish bars abroad man ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

ahh so hes back lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

just potted up a guava dawg, got it from an ex thread member, nice fat stem on the clone. anyone smoked it yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just potted up a guava dawg, got it from an ex thread member, nice fat stem on the clone. anyone smoked it yet?


I've had a blue meenie cut a week and a half, cunt hasn't grown at all, roots still aren't coming out the net pot. Think it's cos it was in soil/coco and now in an oxypot, was thinkin off just choppin it up for new cuts???


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've had a blue meenie cut a week and a half, cunt hasn't grown at all, roots still aren't coming out the net pot. Think it's cos it was in soil/coco and now in an oxypot, was thinkin off just choppin it up for new cuts???


sounds a bit stressed man new cuts should sort it, some clones just don't root as well as others imo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

@WisdomFarmer , so sounds like you two hit it off last nite lol, whas the website man?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> @WisdomFarmer , so sounds like you two hit it off last nite lol, whas the website man?


Plasterersparadise.com


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Plasterersparadise.com


lol the images I get from "she is a fish, gush, batter, plasterers radio....lol sounds like romance to me


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyway we do a last man standing in the local pub and a rule is more than 6 goals in a game and both teams thru ha i picked westham ha i lost and still thru only 16 left outta 30 and about 6 of em on chelsea ..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've had a blue meenie cut a week and a half, cunt hasn't grown at all, roots still aren't coming out the net pot. Think it's cos it was in soil/coco and now in an oxypot, was thinkin off just choppin it up for new cuts???


yeah mine has been slow vegging as well, very sativa`ish thin leaves tho so that may be the reason etc


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

yes the lem takes a while to root, it seems that rooting time is correlated to flowering time, and its much longer if you've gone 12/12 to fatten the stem s imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon most of you are secretly lizard men ffs hahah..


...well I can lick the crumbs out the bottom of a Pringles can


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ...well I can lick the crumbs out the bottom of a Pringles can


fair play man cant knock that


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> ...well I can lick the crumbs out the bottom of a Pringles can


Full can or half ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yes the lem takes a while to root, it seems that rooting time is correlated to flowering time, and its much longer if you've gone 12/12 to fatten the stem s imo


I've just had a lemon root in bout 10 days in a peat pellet from b&q, that's the quickest so far too


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've just had a lemon root in bout 10 days in a peat pellet from b&q, that's the quickest so far too


Yea man its all bout the grower fck the strain ha  lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

An empty fucker Irish ! Lol, Zedd, it's plenty of fish .com, there's buckets of vage on there m8 !, I nearly drowned in love juice last night ! ( sorry if ya having ya tea )


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

@anyone thats got the blue meanie vegging...........is it just me or is it a slow vegger? had it under 100w of cfl`s for 2-3 weeks now n its grown less than 3 inch lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @anyone thats got the blue meanie vegging...........is it just me or is it a slow vegger? had it under 100w of cfl`s for 2-3 weeks now n its grown less than 3 inch lol


I wouldnt even say mine is vegging ffs, I dunno what it's doin, hasn't grown at all and looks a bit dodgy lol.....time will tell


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I wouldnt even say mine is vegging ffs, I dunno what it's doin, hasn't grown at all and looks a bit dodgy lol.....time will tell


Maybe its ment to be called blue minny


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I wouldnt even say mine is vegging ffs, I dunno what it's doin, hasn't grown at all and looks a bit dodgy lol.....time will tell


Cant see it flowering in the 9 weeks advertised etc if its this slow even vegging..........


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Cant see it flowering in the 9 weeks advertised etc if its this slow even vegging..........


I just reckon mine hasn't taken the change to hydro too well, another couple days it's gettin chopped up for a few fresh cuts


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mg says the same bout utd give em time ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mg says the same bout utd give em time ha


Ur on it the day aren't ye cunt, see how u like it when lvg gets neymar off yous


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur on it the day aren't ye cunt, see how u like it when lvg gets neymar off yous


Ha i seen that alri fck me i lol yea dnt want pedro we wer only there to see neymar ha ha ... yea sure


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Fckn just leavin pub now here since 12 .. curry and bed 4 me


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 22, 2015)

yo guys hows it going first time outta bed for 2 days had man flu least all 6 seeds popped though this morning


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys hows it going first time outta bed for 2 days had man flu least all 6 seeds popped though this morning


BITCH  ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Watchin this nwa film smokin the scrapsbout the tin ha  .. fckn good film tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 22, 2015)

i dont get ill alot but when i am im dieing lol just watching football league


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Watchin this nwa film smokin the scrapsbout the tin ha  .. fckn good film tho


What u watching it on? I started watchin it earlier but it wernt great quality so turned it off


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 22, 2015)

just had a phone call off someone wanting me to go france for the day pick a few ppl up and come home again for 7k


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Must be illegal immigrants


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

With loadsa drugs lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 22, 2015)

yeh fuck going there at the min


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What u watching it on? I started watchin it earlier but it wernt great quality so turned it off


She has it up on sum yoke on 1 them android boxs think the app is xmbc ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh fuck going there at the min


Cunts would be hanging off ur bumpers and wing mirrors on the way back lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just had a phone call off someone wanting me to go france for the day pick a few ppl up and come home again for 7k


Do it man ... i wud


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Must be illegal immigrants





Mastergrow said:


> With loadsa drugs lol


Man cant judge like that  ha..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Do it man ... i wud


Aye if I wernt working id think about it, I'd buy an old van and get it armoured up.....fuckin 7k like


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 22, 2015)

prob would have last year but like mg says be like driving though a safari park


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye if I wernt working id think about it, I'd buy an old van and get it armoured up.....fuckin 7k like


Fck id do it now ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Say be fckn tough at the min tho wit all the shit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 22, 2015)

@Don, one for you...

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/dudes-brews-to-release-worlds-first-line-of-high-cbd-cannabis-infused-craft-beer-300131016.html


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @anyone thats got the blue meanie vegging...........is it just me or is it a slow vegger? had it under 100w of cfl`s for 2-3 weeks now n its grown less than 3 inch lol


Ask the other lads


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Watchin this nwa film smokin the scrapsbout the tin ha  .. fckn good film tho


Is it out on rip yet or cam?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2015)

Nvm found the rip


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2015)

Art


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 23, 2015)

Quick question, my pH in 400ltr tank has fallen from 5.9 to 3 in 2 days ! I think it's coz they are exploding + roots r acidifying the water , should I add more feed to bring back up ? , any help fellas ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 23, 2015)

Afternoon cock gobblers. 
I'm out doing a 3 hour charity event today, can't be arsed but I've made a good bit in sponsorship so I can't back out now.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 23, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Quick question, my pH in 400ltr tank has fallen from 5.9 to 3 in 2 days ! I think it's coz they are exploding + roots r acidifying the water , should I add more feed to bring back up ? , any help fellas ?


Never done hydro mate so can't help ya, if it was a soil question I'd be able to help.


----------



## ghb (Aug 23, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Quick question, my pH in 400ltr tank has fallen from 5.9 to 3 in 2 days ! I think it's coz they are exploding + roots r acidifying the water , should I add more feed to bring back up ? , any help fellas ?


never done hydro but it seems pretty obvious you are gonna hvae to do something to bring it back up because i don't think the plants are gonna like that for long, maybe dilute it with fresh water then test the e.c and add nutes if needed. they looking ok still?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah im with hulk on this one, hydro aint my thing lol

Only nugget i prob can offer is after reading a convo the other day how long are you leaving the water to stand before ph`ing etc? Also once you have ph`ed it, have you ever left it to sit for a few hours then tried ph`ing again?
As some ph solutions can go all out of whack within an hour or so of water being ph`ed n left to sit and a few hydro ppl ive seen talking with larger tanks (over 150L) all reckon they need to ph twice in larger reservoirs, once initially then they have to leave the solution to sit for a while then re-ph it again an hour or 2 later


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks lads , I think there just eating like bitches ! Flipped 12/12 Thursday , going to add more nutes , EC had dropped from 1.2 to ,8 lol , sounds like there hungry gits !, Zedd & MG what ya thinking ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

I only ever pH the 20l jars of feed when I'm filling up the res with them, never usually check the res cos I see no need, plants look good. But since u asked I went and checked, its sitting at 6.1 and that was 3 days ago I fed it with feed at 5.8........so its ris by 0.3....dunno what's up with urs m8, I'd empty it, clean it and fill again and keep an eye on it


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it pub time yet ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Is it pub time yet ?


Tut tut tut...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Tut tut tut...


Am i late ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Is it pub time yet ?


Going to the game with the missus 5 vals a few cider n a rottie so no1 sits near us lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

Didn't know u were allowed to drink on a Sunday down there, especially were u are tsb


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Going to the game with the missus 5 vals a few cider n a rottie so no1 sits near us lol


In croker ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

Recognise any of this??


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I only ever pH the 20l jars of feed when I'm filling up the res with them, never usually check the res cos I see no need, plants look good. But since u asked I went and checked, its sitting at 6.1 and that was 3 days ago I fed it with feed at 5.8........so its ris by 0.3....dunno what's up with urs m8, I'd empty it, clean it and fill again and keep an eye on it


They look wonderful MG, just seem to be eating like demons , don't forget I got 24 11 ltr pots running off that Rez , will keep u updated .


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 3484821 View attachment 3484820 View attachment 3484818 View attachment 3484819
> Recognise any of this??


I do indeed


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> They look wonderful MG, just seem to be eating like demons , don't forget I got 24 11 ltr pots running off that Rez , will keep u updated .


Aye its a big drop tho in two days...I'd start fresh just to be sure I didn't fuck something up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I do indeed


It's like the exec entrance at the back, all done by my fair hands


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's like the exec entrance at the back, all done by my fair hands


Fair fckn play man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> In croker ?


Yeah probably just watch it in a pub** gonna be shite but u know urself you've gotta watch the match...especially when ur one of us. Lease dubs have erm..temple bar lol jk


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah probably gonna be shite but u know urself you've gotta watch the match...especially when ur one of us. Lease dubs have erm..temple bar lol jk


I hav tickets but its to wet to go in and watch kerry beat tyrone... how the fck u bringin a rottie tho ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> View attachment 3484821 View attachment 3484820 View attachment 3484818 View attachment 3484819
> Recognise any of this??


Skills boy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I hav tickets but its to wet to go in and watch kerry beat tyrone... how the fck u bringin a rottie tho ?


Not to the game local pub that loves him he can sit in the corner n they give him a bowl n all fuck that if I'm watching a game I need a pint in hand..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not to the game local pub that loves him he can sit in the corner n they give him a bowl n all fuck that if I'm watching a game I need a pint in hand..


Fake supporter


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

We done some work on the bar and that in the hogan suite bit, I spent about a month in there, fuck it must be about 4-5 year ago now tho, don't even know if that works still there


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fake supporter


Pfft we all know who's gonna win not worth the funds when you've a local pub keeping the guineas under the tap,let's me dog in n had all my precious belgium beers oh n the owner will have a toke here n there with us outside


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> We done some work on the bar and that in the hogan suite bit, I spent about a month in there, fuck it must be about 4-5 year ago now tho, don't even know if that works still there


Its still there alri man seen it 2 wks ago


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft we all know who's gonna win not worth the funds when you've a local pub keeping the guineas under the tap,let's me dog in n had all my precious belgium beers oh n the owner will have a toke here n there with us outside


Bullshit man id nver miss a dub game and we always know wer gonna win ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Bullshit man id nver miss a dub game and we always know wer gonna win ha


Ur about the only on there I'd say looool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

nearly nicked it at the last ten minutes with man u shited yesterday. Proper squeaky bum time for the last ten mins. Still chuffed with a point especially seeing as rooneys goal.should have stood.

special day today lads. I'm popping seeds.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur about the only on there I'd say looool


League games there does be fck all at then as the championship goes on crowds get bigger.. much rather goin to hurlin tbh but i suppose kerry fans dnt get to see much of them ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Nah hurlers can suck our sacks but I do enjoy an ol game down the park but wouldn't watch it..every kerry game is hammers sure I've few cousins on the team I'll inform u of whom if we meet up in dub


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nearly nicked it at the last ten minutes with man u shited yesterday. Proper squeaky bum time for the last ten mins. Still chuffed with a point especially seeing as rooneys goal.should have stood.
> 
> special day today lads. I'm popping seeds.


What ya decide to crack in the end?

you all moved n setup again now thne?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

3 double sockets went in yesterday. I've orange Kush and orange haze. Few plemon will go.down.and.probably the new gen of smelly cherry.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 double sockets went in yesterday. I've orange Kush and orange haze. Few plemon will go.down.and.probably the new gen of smelly cherry.


Them orange ones sound nice, what are the double sockets tho? not heard of them


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Them orange ones sound nice, what are the double sockets tho? not heard of them


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 23, 2015)

awright troops jst found this uk thread  im fairley new here im terms of being a member but been learning for months from this site , currently got 5 x super cheese 4 x super skunk 1x big bang 2 on the go under 1200w hps running 10" rvk extractor ,5" intake tt fan ,veg'd with bio bizz now use'ing terra flores ,canna boost ,cal-mag and soon to be pk 13/14 in 15 l pots with terra profesional soiless mix 2 weeks into flower so far n fkn looking good


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice one man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


>


oh so he actually meant double sockets lmao, n there was me thinking it was a new strain name lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

hahaha creased.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh so he actually meant double sockets lmao, n there was me thinking it was a new strain name lmao


It's a val ting lol jk


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha creased.


Well is it suprising in this day n age with strains called stuff like loctite/9 pound hammer/purple money etc etc etc lmao


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 23, 2015)

where abouts is everyone from in the uk ? im glasgow


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Parkhead....close enough


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 double sockets went in yesterday. I've orange Kush and orange haze. Few plemon will go.down.and.probably the new gen of smelly cherry.


Orange what? Traitor lol. You gonna hunt for the male Plemon? General concensus at the Grey Area was the name could be improved lmfao. But then that Nor Call lot have Pink Lemon Kush or something. Mind on those dudes with the Lemon bho? Geez always walking around in shorts and flip flops middle of winter...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> where abouts is everyone from in the uk ? im glasgow


all over in here mate, Eire, northern ireland, Wales, scotland and most parts of england oh an a few in europe oh n some annoying american wankers that keep wandering in here


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 23, 2015)

Wales ...don't 4get Wales ! Baaaaa


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 23, 2015)

excellent man n haha aye yeve gotta love the wanks a mean yanks haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Wales ...don't 4get Wales ! Baaaaa





WisdomFarmer said:


> Wales ...don't 4get Wales ! Baaaaa


oh sorry my mistake, updated it now for ya, not like me to leave something like that off


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 23, 2015)

has anyone here tried the black strap molasses ? if so how does it compare to the canna boost or is it even comparable


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

No idea never used a booster in my life lol, only time i ever used molasses on a crop it just seemed to attract more bugs to the soil etc, no noticeable difference on the plant tho


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

oh well, 24hrs of pissing it down n now its back to baking hot again, was hoping it was gna stay cooler for a while, had enough of dealing with the heat this summer, need to hurry up n get some LED`s


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> has anyone here tried the black strap molasses ? if so how does it compare to the canna boost or is it even comparable


screw-off that over priced boo$T. Get _unsulfured_ blackstrap molasses, it feeds the myco herd (if ya's *duh* organics). Also, it DOES contain a number of essential minerals such as calcium, magnesium, manganese, potassium, copper, iron, phosphorous, chromium, cobalt and sodium. 

btw lads, Detroit is and always haz been in the uk and that is a FACT. 


R1b3n4 said:


> no noticeable difference on the plant tho


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> some annoying american wankers that keep wandering in here


 you're welcome!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Getting a nice menthol parmaviolet smell off the DPQ thats about to finish, actually looking forward to a smokeable female from this pack of seeds as previous 4-5 seeds were all either male or hermie


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> all over in here mate, Eire, northern ireland, Wales, scotland and most parts of england oh an a few in europe oh n some annoying american wankers that keep wandering in here


He's irish not northern. If he was northern irish he'd of slit my giblets for calling him a proddy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> has anyone here tried the black strap molasses ? if so how does it compare to the canna boost or is it even comparable


Shits da bomb so is boost but to price quality ration blackstrap all the way done a few side by sides n all


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Up the tyrone


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> screw-off that over priced boo$T. Get _unsulfured_ blackstrap molasses, it feeds the myco herd (if ya's *duh* organics). Also, it DOES contain a number of essential minerals such as calcium, magnesium, manganese, potassium, copper, iron, phosphorous, chromium, cobalt and sodium.
> 
> btw lads, Detroit is and always haz been in the uk and that is a FACT.


U know we love u abe well I do


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Up the tyrone


Shut ur whore mouth


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Wanna bet a tenner n I give u a strip I for kerry to win u post me 25g of Amber Leaf if u lose


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Up the tyrone


Russell *Tyrone* Jones aka ol' dirty


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Hurry u cunt before we score more lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wanna bet a tenner n I give u a strip I for kerry to win u post me 25g of Amber Leaf if u lose


Have my bet done


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's irish not northern. If he was northern irish he'd of slit my giblets for calling him a proddy


lol wasnt just on about him, thought we had the odd member or 2 from the north? or have they fucked off along with everyone else to other threads/sites?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hurry u cunt before we score more lol


They shud be playn better man missin to many wides


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 23, 2015)

excellent lads was thinking about using the molasses as the boost is fkn expensive definitely think gonna give it a try next crop as got enough boost to finish this one but wasent liking the idea of buying more haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> They shud be playn better man missin to many wides


Tyrone playing unreal


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol wasnt just on about him, thought we had the odd member or 2 from the north? or have they fucked off along with everyone else to other threads/sites?


Or maybe they where the same person? Spooky eh....
As far as I know it's only me


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Tyrone playing unreal


Kerry playn shite


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh look at u been all nice


For a price of course


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Proddy cunt


That's twice now...3rd time and ur giblets are out if we ever meet...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's twice now...3rd time and ur giblets are out if we ever meet...


Oohh this could be interesting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Orange what? Traitor lol. You gonna hunt for the male Plemon? General concensus at the Grey Area was the name could be improved lmfao. But then that Nor Call lot have Pink Lemon Kush or something. Mind on those dudes with the Lemon bho? Geez always walking around in shorts and flip flops middle of winter...


that and other good phenos mate aye I knew pink lemonade would e gone down better with the shermans lol. I was actually thinking of pink valley Kush


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that and other good phenos mate aye I knew pink lemonade would e gone down better with the shermans lol. I was actually thinking of pink valley Kush


pink valley... pussy kush?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

platinum beef curtains....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's twice now...3rd time and ur giblets are out if we ever meet...


Now that's an Irish man lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 23, 2015)

Ide smoke some beef curtains Don !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 23, 2015)

Platinum kebabab


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> platinum beef curtains....


with the Plemon what was the 2 strains crossed that created it?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Ide smoke some beef curtains Don !


Id eat it ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

it was my smelly cherry male to a cross of chem valley kush and larry OG


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Larry`s chem cherry? larry`s cherry kush? Larry lightweight? Valley cherry kush? Cherry valley OG? etc etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

ah man i dunno i thought plemon was alreet myself lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man i dunno i thought plemon was alreet myself lol.


Oh i dont mind the plemon but i thought you said other ppl had expressed their dislike or whatever hence the wondering about new names???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

i think it'll end up pink lemonade tbh. looking forward to pheno hunting them that's for sure.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 23, 2015)

Mmmmmm pink lemonade


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think it'll end up pink lemonade tbh. looking forward to pheno hunting them that's for sure.


Few breeders already have pink lemonades for sale iirc.....

*Strain:* Pink Lemonade *Lineage:* Purple Kush Pheno *Genetics:* 20% Sativa / 80% Indica *THC Level: * 18% – 25% *Grow Medium: * Indoor, BioGrown Soil *Purchased:* Peace in Medicine, Sebastopol, CA *Price:* *$16*/gram , *$54*/eighth, *$105*/quarter, *$395*/ounce *Overall Rating: * *8.5* - See more at: http://www.agreenercountry.com/marijuana-reviews/pink-lemonade#sthash.VXO8wrwu.dpuf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2015)

lol plemon it is then.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Lemon Rose Kush
Off the top of ma head.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2015)

potato tomato eh lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 24, 2015)

Morning all.....................did someone say pills? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2015)

spread was about185-215. a full one will make your head spin. gan canny. I went to get 50 but they're gone.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Larry`s chem cherry? larry`s cherry kush? Larry lightweight? Valley cherry kush? Cherry valley OG? etc etc


I'd guess at the Lemon Larry OG. I have seen quite sat leaning Lemon Larry's before as well so kind of backs that up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2015)

can't decide whether to pop a couple of the smelly cherry x smelly fingerez back cross too. still debating a perpetual or not.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 24, 2015)

DST said:


> I'd guess at the Lemon Larry OG. I have seen quite sat leaning Lemon Larry's before as well so kind of backs that up.


Lemon larry Og is already taken s(elite genetics), my favourite so far is Cherry valley OG personally lol


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

I wasn't meaning to name it that, I was referring to which Larry is was crossed with


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cunts !!!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 24, 2015)

Potatoes


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Potatoes


Lol, many vals today?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lads is there any reason it wud take 4 hrs for bitcoin to transfer ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2015)

Transfer onto agora?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Transfer onto agora?


Yea .. nvr took this long before dnt know wats up ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2015)

I think it's fucked about like tht before but they stated they wer havin problems on the site....Rambos yer man..


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 24, 2015)

Fuckin hateful tho ain't it, the waiting lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ahh im like a fckn bull man ha ... want to fckn smash sumtin


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 24, 2015)

i wouldnt worry too much irish, its not just you loads of people are complaining about it some been waiting 12hr+.

has happend before and they always come good.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 24, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i wouldnt worry too much irish, its not just you loads of people are complaining about it some been waiting 12hr+.
> 
> has happend before and they always come good.


Cheers man .. just very fckn annoyin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, many vals today?


Nah been smoking on some blue pit bitch but had two this morning lol got work to moor very early n think I'll take one.
We t out last night was fucking one of em mental nights no


irish4:20 said:


> Lads is there any reason it wud take 4 hrs for bitcoin to transfer ?


Mines taken up to a few days! Depending on the influx of transfers me would take


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lads is there any reason it wud take 4 hrs for bitcoin to transfer ?


Dunno but registrations are suspended etc, still cant register, been trying for 2months now


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Dunno but registrations are suspended etc, still cant register, been trying for 2months now


try this mate i couldnt register an slipperbandit sent link that let me in and i had been trying for months too 
http://agorahooawayyfoe.onion/register/E2XY2t7Zss


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 24, 2015)

you can use my login if u really need it mate just let me know


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 24, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you can use my login if u really need it mate just let me know


Don't give away ur log in lol he can keep trying that one over n over but never ever give away ur login info especially in the dn lol blue pits the shit man was so high I couldn't get food lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

this dark web shit amuses and infuriates me equally. the BTC price crashed a bit, everyone panicked and started pulling out their money their servers couldn't handle all of the panic traffic so it's shut down. then as soon as it comes back up the reddit forum starts glowing and then everyone crashes it again trying to get back on to do their shit. rinse repeat.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this dark web shit amuses and infuriates me equally. the BTC price crashed a bit, everyone panicked and started pulling out their money their servers couldn't handle all of the panic traffic so it's shut down. then as soon as it comes back up the reddit forum starts glowing and then everyone crashes it again trying to get back on to do their shit. rinse repeat.


Think it has sumtin to do wit wats goin on in china not to sure .... all i know is its fckn wreckin my head


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

I doubt this will finish with the shite Dutch weather we get. But should be good for some daytime hash making come the time. I'll move it inside the greenhouse when the tomatoes and other veggies have been pulled. It's in a 20 odd litre pot. I was going to pot it up to a 70l but lost the will to do it yesterday...not sure that would be a tad overkill at this stage or not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

i need a detox anyway. my 'friends' don't though haha


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh. It's a plemon in reconditioned soil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

DST said:


> I doubt this will finish with the shite Dutch weather we get. But should be good for some daytime hash making come the time. I'll move it inside the greenhouse when the tomatoes and other veggies have been pulled. It's in a 20 odd litre pot. I was going to pot it up to a 70l but lost the will to do it yesterday...not sure that would be a tad overkill at this stage or not.
> View attachment 3486055


never much point potting up mid flower man, shame she'll not see the full maturity but that's the breaks eh. my pals got 15 under 3 x 600's say's they're chest height and stinking. supported to feck the buds are too heavy for the stems. and it's 5 weeks in!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2015)

Morning my dick has gone a funny colour, all red,yellow, & slightly green, I'm hoping it's "skittles pox" ! & not the fish woman


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> you can use my login if u really need it mate just let me know


if that offer was to me...cheers mate but wouldnt expect anyone to hand over login details/bank account details etc n let me use em, too much of a risk all round etc, wouldnt wanna put any of the members in that kinda situation y`know


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Think it has sumtin to do wit wats goin on in china not to sure .... all i know is its fckn wreckin my head


yeah its black monday or something on the chinese stock markets, hundreds of billions lost etc, markets all over the world are having a meltdown by the sound of things


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Morning my dick has gone a funny colour, all red,yellow, & slightly green, I'm hoping it's "skittles pox" ! & not the fish woman


Chinese burn? werent trying to "corkscrew" her were ya? lmfao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah its black monday or something on the chinese stock markets, hundreds of billions lost etc, markets all over the world are having a meltdown by the sound of things





DST said:


> I doubt this will finish with the shite Dutch weather we get. But should be good for some daytime hash making come the time. I'll move it inside the greenhouse when the tomatoes and other veggies have been pulled. It's in a 20 odd litre pot. I was going to pot it up to a 70l but lost the will to do it yesterday...not sure that would be a tad overkill at this stage or not.
> View attachment 3486055


 

Trees! Looking good DST! 

I wasn't going to do outdoor this year but then I had 2 x chocolate fondue laying around. Also in 20L pots because they are surpassing the balcony! So much for the visibility law!! They are drying every night or every other night if it stays beneath 30C. 70 L may have stayed too wet over the next few weeks. 

My blue rhino clones are taking ages to root. This is because of the blueberry, not because it's a slow flowering strain. Anything mixed with blueberry takes ages! 

Shanghai composite index started off the selling stampede yesterday after fears of Chinas GDP slowing. Global markets followed. Hope the metals are sustaining!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh and I've been teaching the pitbull to swim underwater, he's not very good!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh and I've been teaching the pitbull to swim underwater, he's not very good!
> View attachment 3486076


Trick to it is finding a toy they love that will sink SLOWLY in water, then bit by bit increase the depth of the water its thrown in to etc, let em retrieve it from 3" of water, then work up until your dog is quite comfortable jumping into a meter or so of water n going all scuba to find its toy etc, 

working at heights and getting a dog to put its head UNDER the water to look for something are some of the hardest training you can do with a dog etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

oh also...........


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Trick to it is finding a toy they love that will sink SLOWLY in water, then bit by bit increase the depth of the water its thrown in to etc, let em retrieve it from 3" of water, then work up until your dog is quite comfortable jumping into a meter or so of water n going all scuba to find its toy etc,
> 
> working at heights and getting a dog to put its head UNDER the water to look for something are some of the hardest training you can do with a dog etc


Spoken like a true dog expert!! Yes you are right, he does jump into the sea and its me that has kittens, not him. 

Recently he went under a wave, I lost sight of him, shouted at my bf whilst keeping my eyes on the spot. I was about to go scuba looking for him but I felt him and propelled him upwards. THEN I realised that I was out of my depth and he was coughing. Bf is 2metres tall so took over. I was a bit shocked but the dog got right back in the water. He can swim as fast as me! 

Prob be easier to teach him in our pool but the other residents may not like it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

that moment you open your phones browser on the bus next some old biddy and its some tart getting smashed.

smooth hahhaaaha


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2015)

That reminds me,I must change my text alert, every time I get a text ,I get peter griffin singing "I bought these gifts for you ,there up in my bum" off his xmass album lol, bit embarrassing in the middle of Asda


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

her face was priceless.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Spoken like a true dog expert!! Yes you are right, he does jump into the sea and its me that has kittens, not him.
> 
> Recently he went under a wave, I lost sight of him, shouted at my bf whilst keeping my eyes on the spot. I was about to go scuba looking for him but I felt him and propelled him upwards. THEN I realised that I was out of my depth and he was coughing. Bf is 2metres tall so took over. I was a bit shocked but the dog got right back in the water. He can swim as fast as me!
> 
> Prob be easier to teach him in our pool but the other residents may not like it!


lol im no expert, just lucky enough to grow up with my grandad n his MP dogs lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol im no expert, just lucky enough to grow up with my grandad n his MP dogs lol


I wish you could go for a dog walk with me and see how little control the spanish have over their dogs.

My friend said yesterday that she wanted to breed her shepherd. I told her she was having a laugh. She's got a nasty temperament, highly strung and nervous, looks ugly with a narrow head and broad flat back like a table. She thinks it's a pedigree! Lmfao! 

People have asked me repeatedly if I'll breed my blue but I wont. Id be too worried about homing the puppies and his breed carries lots of responsibilities here.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah i remember well from various holidays there, most of em have never even seen a lead, most dogs i saw where either just on a length of chain in a garden or walking around in the street scavenging in between traffic etc


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Any1 ever use abrakas on the dn ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any1 ever use abrakas on the dn ?


Is than another site? As after spending 2 months trying to register with Agora i still cant so was hoping someone knows of a decent site to use after Agora etc?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Is than another site? As after spending 2 months trying to register with Agora i still cant so was hoping someone knows of a decent site to use after Agora etc?


I just signed up heres a link
http://abraxasdegupusel.onion/register/c8dVJHdgK5


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I just signed up heres a link
> http://abraxasdegupusel.onion/register/c8dVJHdgK5


you fucking legend, it only went n worked lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> you fucking legend, it only went n worked lol


I aint used it tho man so dnt know alot about it gonna go do sum readin about it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I aint used it tho man so dnt know alot about it gonna go do sum readin about it


yeah same here, im a complete noob when it comes to these sites, quite luckily my best mate is a computer whizz so ill egt him to help lol

so to all the other members that use these Agora, what are the decent pills/vendors?

edit: for got to say preferably uk to uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

fuck uk to uk, they charge aon average 30-50 % more. go dutch man. takes like 4-5 days 

look for black dice or pink hello kitties


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

I was talking about the Visibility law to a guy last night who has places in Barca.

I am blaming Chem trails on slow rooting clones atm. My mate seems to blame everything in life on Chem trails ffs.

Slightly better pic of the Plemon.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2015)

Chem trails ffs D, its fucking vapour out the engine's is it not ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

man I would kill for a sexy outdoor patch. pray we have a fair september eh. can't wait to see how she fairs over in spain.

chem trails hahah you don;t half meet some odd folks eh. I was chatting to one of my mates the other day and he was saying in however many billion years the next incarnation of humans would just be like vapours/gases. 

TIN FOIL HATS OOT LADS hahaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck uk to uk, they charge aon average 30-50 % more. go dutch man. takes like 4-5 days
> 
> look for black dice or pink hello kitties


yeah just worried about getting em posted to same addy my grow is at ya know?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

I oftern imagine this how baz is with his "weapon" on POF lmao

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/08/25/this-wearable-machine-gun-that-shoots-fireworks-is-equal-parts-amazing-and-stupid_n_8035842.html?1440496650


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I just signed up heres a link
> http://abraxasdegupusel.onion/register/c8dVJHdgK5


I only trust agora they've stayed consistent all these other ones could be honey pots


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man I would kill for a sexy outdoor patch. pray we have a fair september eh. can't wait to see how she fairs over in spain.
> 
> chem trails hahah you don;t half meet some odd folks eh. I was chatting to one of my mates the other day and he was saying in however many billion years the next incarnation of humans would just be like vapours/gases.
> 
> TIN FOIL HATS OOT LADS hahaha


How are those sweets btw what's the buzz like gonna save em for some bird I've been shagging


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I only trust agora they've stayed consistent all these other ones could be honey pots


Was thinkin that man .. but i cant get on the other fckn place at all


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I oftern imagine this how baz is with his "weapon" on POF lmao
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/08/25/this-wearable-machine-gun-that-shoots-fireworks-is-equal-parts-amazing-and-stupid_n_8035842.html?1440496650


Hahahaha, I'm off back up there on weekend for round 2 !, she's gonna be sore in the morning !


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Chem trails ffs D, its fucking vapour out the engine's is it not ?


That's what I said but my mates a conspiracy nut. He told me he sat and watched them flying back and forward from his balcony the other day lmfao. And categorically stated that they were definitely NOT commercial airliners. He must have a set of binos that i ain't aware of...plus his eyesight is as good as mine. Guys a certified mafkees!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck uk to uk, they charge aon average 30-50 % more. go dutch man. takes like 4-5 days
> 
> look for black dice or pink hello kitties


Them pink dominos I got wernt bad, a few I know took them at some old school harmony night, all tunes from back in the day and they fuckin loved them, said they made ther night, it was just like going back 20 years lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 25, 2015)

What's everyone up to tonight then? I'm on the beers and smoking some nice exo the fairy brought today, gonna chill and watch the Celtic game soon,


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 25, 2015)

Fuck I forgot bout the game. No beers for me tonight just blasting a few joints...goina go now and feed my plants and pot up a clone before the match


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Waitin on sum wanker to get smoke .. i hate dealin wit fckn dickheads


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Waitin on sum wanker to get smoke .. i hate dealin wit fckn dickheads


So picked up a 1/4 for €90 and me mate rings me askin can i get him a 50 bag  .. of course ha so he gets 2.5 i get 4.5 he pays 50 i pay 40 and every1 is happy


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ghetto if your lurking about mate check your email


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Celtic will hav to play a bit better hulk to get sumtin otta this


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Celtic will hav to play a bit better hulk to get sumtin otta this


I agree mate we are playing poorly


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I agree mate we are playing poorly


Id like to see them go through but yea deffo need to be better..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

Fuk sake how was that not a goal or penno


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk sake how was that not a goal or penno


It wasn't a penalty but it was a sure goal. There was fuck all wrong with it, hopefully we can do a bit better in the 2nd half, we need Ambrose on for jainko and commons on for Armstrong !


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It wasn't a penalty but it was a sure goal. There was fuck all wrong with it, hopefully we can do a bit better in the 2nd half, we need Ambrose on for jainko and commons on for Armstrong !


Did u not see the handball man ?? Defo a peno


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Ghetto if your lurking about mate check your email


not sure we ll see too much of ghett anymore spoke to him recently, shame top bloke imo f good grower too


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not sure we ll see too much of ghett anymore spoke to him recently, shame top bloke imo f good grower too


What's going down there then Z ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

lax, they're strong, be hours afore your shooting your muck.

toon won 4-1 canny game.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not sure we ll see too much of ghett anymore spoke to him recently, shame top bloke imo f good grower too


he locked up or fed up? Haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 25, 2015)

lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvZn6SWP2H8,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> What's going down there then Z ?


pm mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3486456 lmao


lol aye I coulda been sat reading the stellar crack in here tonight...


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Guys this is driving me mad if i didnt need to do it for the coino id smash the fucking tents up. You guys have seen ive grown and what not. For some reason thougg ive gone n got some mad block with watering. Seedlings do you water until run off from the first watering or build upto that as its going to need the roots to develop. 

My plants are 3 weeks old and look tiny and shit. Have been watering a little and increasing and and have gave em a full watering to run off but they just look bollocks. Few fucking grows and im done with it all tbh.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Guys this is driving me mad if i didnt need to do it for the coino id smash the fucking tents up. You guys have seen ive grown and what not. For some reason thougg ive gone n got some mad block with watering. Seedlings do you water until run off from the first watering or build upto that as its going to need the roots to develop.
> 
> My plants are 3 weeks old and look tiny and shit. Have been watering a little and increasing and and have gave em a full watering to run off but they just look bollocks. Few fucking grows and im done with it all tbh.


keep em moist mate those small roots need plenty oxygen so don't drench em, get a pump and airstone ftw for ur water imo


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 25, 2015)

See i am wondering if thats where ive gone wrong. The tops and upper of the pots was drying but still weight in the bottom so was watering for that to go light before watering. Most if not all the roots are at the bottom of the pot with not much at the sides. Didnt keep it moist enough by waiting until the bottom to get light?

Got some seeds i aint ever gonna bother with flowering tempted to start them off right now just too see like. Thing is i cant ever remember for the life of me having to do this before with past grows lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 25, 2015)

Goddammit I'm impulsive just dropped one of em out of curiousity lol wtf imma be buzzing all morning how will I get past this with the gf lol buzzing walking the dog n all lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

well done lax hahjahah so you pestering the lassie for it n smoking yaself daft by now I take it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

agoras gone for the forseeable it seems. on to the next market i suppose.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> agoras gone for the forseeable it seems. on to the next market i suppose.


What 1 tho seen a few vendors sayin they goin to middle earth or nucleus...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> agoras gone for the forseeable it seems. on to the next market i suppose.


Ah ffs, means starting afresh and building up those transactions again....has it been taken down or have they just fucked off with btc?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> What 1 tho seen a few vendors sayin they goin to middle earth or nucleus...


yeah middleearth or nucleus mate seems like the go too's, i think that nucleus had some problems a few weeks ago tho, decent of agora to go out the way they are could just as easy as ripped of millions.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ah ffs, means starting afresh and building up those transactions again....has it been taken down or have they just fucked off with btc?


no they shutting down the right way, giving people time to get there coins out etc


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ah ffs, means starting afresh and building up those transactions again....has it been taken down or have they just fucked off with btc?


They are pauseing operations for time being and telling ppl to take there money out


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

Doctor Cannabis said:


> You were just lucky. A hermie can be 5% male or 95% male. That's the bad part. If you get only 1 bud and thousands of balls... well... you could still make some fine hash... but no real green.
> 
> I do understand your point, everyone's crazy about this. Happened to me once, just plucked the balls. But you're right, no sense going crazy about it.


Yea pretty fckn sound alri .. i tink i mite loose sum coin i fe for that sniff yesterday but sure wat can ye do


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah i was gonna ask if you managed to get your orders in yday irish? ne orders made in between the announcement of them shutting down gonna be ripe for a scam especially if they aint one of the bigger vendors.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah i was gonna ask if you managed to get your orders in yday irish? ne orders made in between the announcement of them shutting down gonna be ripe for a scam especially if they aint one of the bigger vendors.


Yea man was thinkin that but wat can ye do only ended up orderin .5 cause was a bit iffy fe for sum1 new ya know so not alot of btc


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man was thinkin that but wat can ye do only ended up orderin .5 cause was a bit iffy fe for sum1 new ya know so not alot of btc


yeah thats it mate nowt you can do at least it wasnt much, plus you dont no they may still send ya order out.

did you go with that ajax then?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yeah thats it mate nowt you can do at least it wasnt much, plus you dont no they may still send ya order out.
> 
> did you go with that ajax then?


Yea thats who i went wit alri.. fck it i got the rest me coin out so not to bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

morning lads, i was having fucking kittens for ten minutes there feading that announcement from aggy, I put a coin odd in transfer and it never showed up. then they went off line and obviously when i logged in saw no deposit. checked local btcs n it's sat there. 

need a vape afore i do owt today.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 26, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> agoras gone for the forseeable it seems. on to the next market i suppose.


WTF? only just managed to get a fcking account registered there after 2 month of trying n now its fucked??? whats going on with Agora?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

reading between the lines of their message it sounds like the feds are trying to hack them and managing to a degree so they're shutting shop as safe as they can til they can create a new agora.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> WTF? only just managed to get a fcking account registered there after 2 month of trying n now its fucked??? whats going on with Agora?


yeah its gone mate, well not quite yet they still open for people to get there coins out, what don said basically sounds like the heat was getting too hot and they are shutting up shop to try sort out new methods.

reminds me alot of how bmr shut down, backopy is prob the brains behind agora.

best bet if you was looking to place a order soon would be to scout out your vendors that u where gonna order from on agora whilst its still up and just follow the vendor to whatever new market they go to.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 26, 2015)

not gna have the money before agora closes down, whats likely to be the next market everyone goes over to out of interest?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

i'm trying to remember my nucleus password as I type this hahaha


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> not gna have the money before agora closes down, whats likely to be the next market everyone goes over to out of interest?


its a mix up till one dominates, nucleus,abraxas,alpha,middlearth,dream are most likely at the mo, alot of vendors had accounts on agora and a few other markets.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

Savage pills


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

Took one at 3 cuz o couldn't sleep n ideo hands n all that Shite n man they were clean to fuck...lemme know if u ever wanna swap for a few more of then things


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> WTF? only just managed to get a fcking account registered there after 2 month of trying n now its fucked??? whats going on with Agora?


That site i got u on was abraxas not agora


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> That site i got u on was abraxas not agora


aah ok lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Savage pills


might be more in the offing lad hahah. aye I did my research and the spread seems legit.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> might be more in the offing lad hahah. aye I did my research and the spread seems legit.


So did I! Supposedly pure mdma but I dunno but still a clean love cozy buzz off em. .. well we can sort something out I'm sure pm when u know what the story is bro


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

I gave my referral to a few ppl recently n it worked n whoever is spending all those coins on agora I live u I've made over a tenner in the last month or so..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

agora is gone for the foreseeable man. aye they're some badass biscuits man. doubt i'd do a full one out the house hahah


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

Had to be done man couldn't sleep popped the one at like 3 or half 3 lol buzzing till after 10 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

In the am


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

ah fuck it life's too short for not having fun. he said after just shelling fifty nicker for two bottles of tequila to replace at the pub lol. i went for a pint yesterday and he pulled the bottle out with a big label saying *MY NAME's booze* lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 26, 2015)

Lol gf didn't know I said I couldn't sleep was gonna watch the computer she woke up me all sweat saying I'd worked out eye mangled from lack of sleep phew close one haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

wondered if you'd managed to keep quiet. hahah


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Whats everyone saying? Gonna pop them 5 freebies in a minute and try figure out what i should do be doing. Gonna give 1 a water until run off, 1 a light watering at top, 1 bottom feed, and then other 2 i dunno. Just means more weeks fucking around it and just the most annoying thing ever cause its so fucking simple and I've grown before. Proper is a pain in the arse man, hopefully 1 of these 2 plants is a female and starts to grow like mad and i can just take cuts off it and not have to fuck around with ordering more seeds and waiting even longer. Or ill try ponce some cuts off a mate if his got any ready that i can grab.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton , @TheSlipperyOne, what's these pills yous are bangin on about? I'm felling left out lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Whats everyone saying? Gonna pop them 5 freebies in a minute and try figure out what i should do be doing. Gonna give 1 a water until run off, 1 a light watering at top, 1 bottom feed, and then other 2 i dunno. Just means more weeks fucking around it and just the most annoying thing ever cause its so fucking simple and I've grown before. Proper is a pain in the arse man, hopefully 1 of these 2 plants is a female and starts to grow like mad and i can just take cuts off it and not have to fuck around with ordering more seeds and waiting even longer. Or ill try ponce some cuts off a mate if his got any ready that i can grab.


Ur fuckin nuts man, overthinking everything ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @Don Gin and Ton , @TheSlipperyOne, what's these pills yous are bangin on about? I'm felling left out lol


silver bars 200mg bangers. I've a couple turning up. Giz a nudge


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur fuckin nuts man, overthinking everything ffs


Lol i know but i just cant figure out how ive become retarded and unablw to just grow some fucking plants. its doing my head in.


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 26, 2015)

well this is just my luck just as i manage to get in and place an order this happenz 

Agora to pause operations. Please finish your orders and withdraw money. Read more: signed message.
*Agora to pause operations*
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA512

Recently research had come that shed some light on vulnerabilities in Tor Hidden Services protocol which could help to deanonymize server locations. Most of the new and previously known methods do require substantial resources to be executed, but the new research shows that the amount of resources could be much lower than expected, and in our case we do believe we have interested parties who possess such resources.

We have a solution in the works which will require big changes into our software stack which we believe will mitigate such problems, but unfortunately it will take time to implement. Additionally, we have recently been discovering suspicious activity around our servers which led us to believe that some of the attacks described in the research could be going on and we decided to move servers once again, however this is only a temporary solution.

At this point, while we don't have a solution ready it would be unsafe to keep our users using the service, since they would be in jeopardy. Thus, and to our great sadness we have to take the market offline for a while, until we can develop a better solution. This is the best course of action for everyone involved.

In the mean time we shall do our best to clear all outstanding orders and we ask all of you users who have money on their accounts, withdraw them as soon as possible, because we don't want to be responsible for it during the time when the market will be offline.

During this time, there might be some delays in payouts, since many people are expected to withdraw money at the same time, but we intend to resolve any such issues in the end. But we advice you to use only destination bitcoin addresses that do not expire when you send money out from Agora, as the payments to them might get delayed.

While the market is offline, do not send any bitcoin to any of your deposit addresses on Agora. We do not gurantee the safety of any funds sent there.

Vendors, we strongly advice you to abort any orders that haven't been sent out or processed yet, as we cannot gurantee what will happen with the orders in resolution. We shall try to resolve it on a case-by-case basis, but there might not be time to wait for orders that require long shipping times.

We are going to handle the situation with the vendor bonds soon, we need some time to make sure that noone uses this as an opportunity to start scamming wildly.

All of the market data will be kept intact and be available upon return, including all of the user history and profile data.


Since our PGP key is nearing expiration date, here is a new PGP key which could be used to check authenticity of our messages in the future.


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 26, 2015)

guys can anyone tell me the flower times on zlh and livers please ? or your preferences 
lads


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> guys can anyone tell me the flower times on zlh and livers please ? or your preferences
> lads


10 weeks at least on Zlh , 9-10 livers , 10 better m8


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 26, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> 10 weeks at least on Zlh , 9-10 livers , 10 better m8


you said 10 at least on zlh so whats the best you reckon because i dont mind running it 12 if its at its best what did you find personally was best and i got a fuck load of stretch on the zlh i put 2 in to flower from from clone and they are massive lol i changed all bulbs and think they different to the brand i used last time because all plants seemed to have more stretch but i will post pics in a bit or morning 3 weeks in flower


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 26, 2015)

obviously i will monitor and choose harvest time but its nice to have a guide line to work too with the nutes and starting flush


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

I've ran it a good few times and find it stretches a fair bit, I've been tying mine down like fuck and they've still more than doubled in height. I always chop it at ten weeks, haven't ran it any longer cos I reckon it's dead on at ten


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

@WisdomFarmer how's ur skittlepox m8?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

Ask MG or Z about the Zlh m8, its my first try with it, but MG said at least 10, I've done nothing but livers last 2 year , u can pull nicely at 9, but 10 is v nice ,adds bit of weight & brings out the fruity cheese smell mmmmmm


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @WisdomFarmer how's ur skittlepox m8?


Lmao its cleared up m8, just in time ,I'm off up there for a 5 day fuck fest tomorrow, Mrs thinks I'm working away !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao its cleared up at m8, just in time ,I'm off up there for a 5 day fuck fest tomorrow, Mrs thinks I'm working away !


U sly old fox u lmfao


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

The sayin dirty dog cmes to mind ha  woof


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahaha,just making up for 28 years of virtual celibacy m8 ! ,just getting it out my system, she's a fucking wonder in the fucking department ! Unlike my Mrs were its as close as u can get to necrophillism ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't think it was skittles pox, it was just bruising ! Lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2015)

Lol, fuckin love it m8, why fuckin not, if u ain't enjoying urself u ain't living


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 26, 2015)

cheese zlh and livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

#necrosheepfuntimes haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> #necrosheepfuntimes haha


Sounds like my thing don ha


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 26, 2015)

awright troops ..quick question i currently use 216 watts worth of strip lights whilst veging which does good and has grown me good strong plants so far but would i get a noticable better stronger looking plants if i were to use a 600 mh ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 26, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> awright troops ..quick question i currently use 216 watts worth of strip lights whilst veging which does good and has grown me good strong plants so far but would i get a noticable better stronger looking plants if i were to use a 600 mh ?


I know ur only new but have u seen the time ??


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> awright troops ..quick question i currently use 216 watts worth of strip lights whilst veging which does good and has grown me good strong plants so far but would i get a noticable better stronger looking plants if i were to use a 600 mh ?


Too fucking right u would m8,


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

I was just wondering, when I've been a member of this establishment for 10 years, will the management ment get me a prezzi ? COME ON MANAGEMENT, WHAT ABOUT YOURE LONG LOYAL CUSTOMERS !!!!, give a little back , won't be long now, barring getting fucked to death !


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 26, 2015)

6 days in , growing like banshees ! All threw net already !
Soz about quality, off remote cam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

remote cam?! fancy pants haha 

morning lads.

meant to be picking up some cheese cross later today, hopefully decent. last lot the had all the scraggly shite left on. shame as the smoke was decent, chocolope but kid obviously was desperate for the (idk maybe extra) £50's worth of weight it put on the box. some right dozy fuckers about.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 27, 2015)

My grow is over 100 mile away Don ,all automated, go down every 10 days or so to change tank & that's it m8 .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

furry muff fella, bet thats a twat when something goes unnexpectedly. ever happen?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> furry muff fella, bet thats a twat when something goes unnexpectedly. ever happen?


I've got my bro there lol, he's not the first choice Maj looker after,but he knows the basics, not had a disaster yet Done, touch cloth ! I can just jump in car & zoom down if I have to.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> My grow is over 100 mile away Don ,all automated, go down every 10 days or so to change tank & that's it m8 .


See when growin like this baz time will seem to fly for ya , does me anyway. If I'm working away for two weeks at a time, I've a m8 topping up the week im not there and time flies by, not goin so quick ATM I been workin at home and seeing the grow every night.


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah it goes slow as fuck when you don't work and have the grow infront of you every day trust me


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

all you lot are out of london aint ya?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

thank fuck aye haha


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol london aint that bad but just a joke how expensive it is for places. Look outside of london n can get like a 4 bedroom, here you'll get a 1bed flat lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 27, 2015)

Spot on MG, I'm away a few days now,up the shag house,will try slip a post in if I get chance ! Lol, 
Cheers lads.


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol the shag house bloody hell. looks like ima have to do a weeks labouring to get some money then gonna pester a mate for some cuts, hopefully hell have some there. Should make things quicker seeing as I've already wasted so much fucking time. First crop i get down I'm gonna feel like a king man lol promise ill never moan about chopping again.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 27, 2015)

thought u just popped 5 seeds ninja? u got a big room then


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol mate -_- some how yet again i fucked them up. They just looked shit and hardly any roots. Don't see how as they never looked under watered or over watered. Got 1 left thats looking ok and its under the 250w hps. Hopefully thats a girl and i can just take cuts from that but knowing my luck i aint holding my breathe.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 27, 2015)

and i thought i was bad lol


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol trust me man its a cunt i dunno how i have got to a stage where i keep fucking up. grown over a year now without any problems. Its bollocks i tell ya. I got 4 freebie seeds in now what i aint even gonna finish but gonna try get right before i order even more fucking seeds if i have too.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 27, 2015)

ur prob loven them to death m8 just plant them and leave them for 3-4 days when they need watering again


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

see 2 of the seedlings already popped, gonna try with watering 1 until run off and then the other slowly increasing the water. Be so happy when i just get it fucking going alright again man. Most skint I've ever been tbh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

how i feel ninja, I can't wait to have cramp in my thumb and sticky fingers hahaa i go crazy without my grow. end up doiing way too much of everything else to compensate.


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

lol i just wanna get something down its been way too long man, I'm praying this 1 fucking seed left ends up a female would make my fucking day and life a lot easier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

I just threw down 12 pips, I'll have a fem of the plemon coming soon and am just hoping for a good ratio tro fit in my 3x3. ideally I want maybe 3-4 males.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> all you lot are out of london aint ya?


just outside london thank god, place is a shithole


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Im not bang in london but on the edge.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Im not bang in london but on the edge.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 27, 2015)

Evening cuntos !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 27, 2015)

Baz this is how I will picture u this weekend lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3487476


How's ur blue meenie now m8? Mines been potted over 2 weeks now and hasn't growin the slightest bit lol. Cos it was in soil or coco and now it's in hydro I don't think it took too kindly to the change, I've never really growin in anything but hydro and when I got this cut the roots looked very thin compared to any of mine, this might sound mad but it looks like the small thin roots couldn't hack the hydro and now it looks like there dying off (ther yellowing up a bit) and its tryin to thro out new fatter roots lol. Wish the fucker would either just grow or die te fuck


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> How's ur blue meenie now m8? Mines been potted over 2 weeks now and hasn't growin the slightest bit lol. Cos it was in soil or coco and now it's in hydro I don't think it took too kindly to the change, I've never really growin in anything but hydro and when I got this cut the roots looked very thin compared to any of mine, this might sound mad but it looks like the small thin roots couldn't hack the hydro and now it looks like there dying off (ther yellowing up a bit) and its tryin to thro out new fatter roots lol. Wish the fucker would either just grow or die te fuck


mines getting there, only under 2 40W cfl`s atm tho, about 8" tall now with 3-4 nodes

will chuck a pic up once ive cleaned em


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I know ur only new but have u seen the time ??


lol irish what you mean that it was 10.45 ? lol n yeah i know was gonna check for the reply today


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> lol irish what you mean that it was 10.45 ? lol n yeah i know was gonna check for the reply today


No grow talk after 10pm......


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No grow talk after 10pm......


klkl no worries didny know .. why tho ?


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 27, 2015)

grow o clock is that time and because all we all talk about is growing it was banned after 10 for talk other than growing i made this mistake myself back in the earlie days but ye no grow talk after 10 on the evening lol


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 27, 2015)

lads do u all remember how the zlh was when flipped did u get a fuck load of stretch i had em potted up from clone str8 into flower and i also changed bulbs to brand new bulbs i always used sunmaster but this time the shop didnt have 4 sunmaster so i got lumi and have had more stretch than ever before but as i was away on vacation for the many weeks these was veggin i dont know if they had the lights too far away i got out and they was way too big they should of been flipped about 2 weeks before i got out but in fairness the person i left responsible done brilliant the plants was well healthy and most had been supercropped good and came up with many tops but yes i think they should of been flipped weeks ago i had to cut away shit load of branches to get the canopy nice with no crap below the light but the zlh has stretched a shit load i will get some pics later when i go to fill the tank all other plants was vegging for a good few week s i have no idea how long exactly as i was away but the zlh was put in to 7.5 ltr pots and put straight into flower now i dont know if the zlh are out of the light why they stretched like this or if they do stretch anyway


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> grow o clock is that time and because all we all talk about is growing it was banned after 10 for talk other than growing i made this mistake myself back in the earlie days but ye no grow talk after 10 on the evening lol


ahhhh klkl lol sounds good to me cheers bud


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)

It's exactly 4:20 here lads, time for coffee and an automobile ride to town. Gonna bring a cat for protection.


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 27, 2015)

and here is me on about grow o clock and then go and ask a question myself after grow oclock ,,,,, lol sorry people acting before thinking .....


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

Is it not only Cowbow time in the UK? Grow talk still allowed? Naw?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

quiet I here mate everyone's watching celeb big brother.......

yaaaaaaaawnofftastic


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Alright slags how are we? Here's a few ladies 4 weeks in @zeddd guava dawg smells amazing as does the apollo 13

Guava , apollo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

evening ghetts is that straight Apollo 13, always fancied that one myself I've some pips I got gifted ages back of it crossed to c99


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

am canny man just trying to stay sober. You?

I've just set a orange haze away orange Kush and 10 plemon. If its a bangin sativa I'll see the fairy for sure.

gsc, is it worth the hype? You try the finished gear?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> klkl no worries didny know .. why tho ?


some of us have been here 6-7 years, theres very little left to talk about growing wise, so after 10pm is anything but


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright slags how are we? Here's a few ladies 4 weeks in @zeddd guava dawg smells amazing as does the apollo 13
> 
> Guava , apollo View attachment 3487620View attachment 3487618


that guava looks the bollox man looking forward to takin cuts in a month, nice cut btw imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Lool snap her and she's back up within 12 hour it's crazy wait till.your 3 weeks in and getting the parma violet/cherry lips smell it makes my mouth water


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool snap her and she's back up within 12 hour it's crazy wait till.your 3 weeks in and getting the parma violet/cherry lips smell it makes my mouth water


dif to imagine that smell but sounds v good , its all about the punters imo, give em what they like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hard to explain it haha but mmm mmmmmm should do it ...Yeh it's all about the punters man they love cheese round here and purple sells like hot cakes they throw money at ya lol suppose it has that bag appeal


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hard to explain it haha but mmm mmmmmm should do it ...Yeh it's all about the punters man they love cheese round here and purple sells like hot cakes they throw money at ya lol suppose it has that bag appeal


im doing mostly cheese too, Rambo was right everyone loves it, grower, buyer, shotter and end smoker imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Too true mate I know for us it gets old and boring having cheese all the time but it sells folk will come back every time 

Was on the cano the other night fucking wrecked I was Lool had major red eye got the giggles then serious munch out my mates selling it but he wants 2 for it and it's now 3rd hand Fuck that I've offered him a half o lol...only problem with it is it was tasting a lil toasty on setting 6


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Fuck it think I might whip it out now and get baked he's left it here so might as well tay advantage


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Too true mate I know for us it gets old and boring having cheese all the time but it sells folk will come back every time
> 
> Was on the cano the other night fucking wrecked I was Lool had major red eye got the giggles then serious munch out my mates selling it but he wants 2 for it and it's now 3rd hand Fuck that I've offered him a half o lol...only problem with it is it was tasting a lil toasty on setting 6


welcome to my day lol I start it with a chamber of exo at 212......no room for boredom sadness etc after that, then its breakfast imo. love my cano man


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghetto good to see ya bak man ..... well lads i bean at a craft bser fest in tds dublin hav to say sum ove thay shit will fck u ip will did me anywy ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

It's a different buzz ain't it would take me some getting used to but Yeh they're fucking good man do u fill the chamber right up and pack it down with that gauze thing?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ohh and look the time ... fck sake


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ugorg gonna be releasing some gsc x ugorg#1 if i remember right. All 4 of my seeds have germinated in under 24hours least i can do something right ay lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Beer fest in Dublin I wouldn't make it out alive mate haha looks like u had a good time tho I'm just playing on me ps for the first time in ages just downloaded beach buggy racing it like Mario cart lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Beer fest in Dublin I wouldn't make it out alive mate haha looks like u had a good time tho I'm just playing on me ps for the first time in ages just downloaded beach buggy racing it like Mario cart lol


ya good craic man .. how tu been ? Fkxn must giv shout on pz ovr wknd if ya bout ..


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jesus mario cart i remember that that was the dogs bollocks. Remember loving it on the old split screen and the battle type races. Split screen cant get a mention without crediting goldeneye though lol. Banged that out for hours bet itll look terrible now.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Creamy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeh I'm all good mate got myself into nitro remote control.cars lol its taking up.all my time and money fucking good fun tho find mself.on forums searching how to upgrade it haha...how's u mate pissed? Lol Yeh ninja Mario cart was is the best 4 way split screen corner each talk about adrenaline rush lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

Morning fuckers, I've got a day off work but need to go to a wedding, can't be fucked but I've plenty exo here that's coming with me to see me through the day !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

had an amytrip off the missus to help me kip yesterday, groggy as fuck this morning. slept like a babby mind. went to hit the cano and the valve's all sticky and won't spring out so i've set it away in some acetone. no idea where I packed my bong to so no toke for me til it's clean ffs haha.

feel like a right lightweight looking at ghets bag mines not half that size lmao. then again i fill itup 3 times haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 28, 2015)

morning guys whens it safe to give seedling rhizotonic on cannas web site it says rooted 3-5 days but says add A&B awell but they are 2 small for that surely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

tiny bit rhizo like a ml a litre no A&B for a good while.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 28, 2015)

my coke snuffer just came ready for saturday for the music fest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

I've just dextered out my veg cupboard, the seedlings are ready for coco and i've yet to go for some. need to dig out the bag i put the mylar in. i'm slowly developing a mental map of stuff in the garage it's a labyrinth of boxes of grow gear


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 28, 2015)

veg tent..... left is livers/blues, blue meanie has disappeared somewhere, got to find it again lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeh I was mingled last night still feel stoned man Yeh don that bag was filled about 15 times last night haha fucking arseholed I was stumbling like I was pissed it's great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

too easy to just keep raising the ceiling, I'm missing it at work now where I never used to. Boredom really be fuckin manic next week schools back and the bastard students. Be freshers everywhere too. Think I'll hibernate til spring in my grow.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 28, 2015)

sometimes I miss the crack with the lads n that at work but don't miss grafting one bit I might not have as much but deffo happier that's for sure it's just the boredom that can strike think that's why I got me self into remote control cars lol its endless fun ...just need me license back now so I can get a lil van and fuck off for the day on me own


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

I was looking at drone racing, stick a go pro on one of them and get cracking. expensive toys though really. til i get a crop off i'll stick to rainbow road and a few tins.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 28, 2015)

yeh i hear ya m8 worked all me life well from 15 im 31 on sunday last year i went to go in army so me and my wife swooped roles i stayed at home to work on fittnes and she went to work army got defeared as i had a hole in my ear drum with i had to get sorted witch was shit as i worked my ass off to get my run time down 1.5 mile in 9.40 after 800m warm up but kids start full time school next week so like ya say its the boardom thats the killer


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

Rambo check ur email mate.


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 28, 2015)

i hate working lol had a few jobs but never found anything that i can say yeah ill happily do this for the rest of my life. Gonna have to go do a weeks work now i fucked the seeds up though lol. Not had a proper corp down in over 6months ffs.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

This wedding is fucking depressing so far. I've spent more time in my car smoking joints than I have in the hotel with the guests, 
Thank fuck the meal is coming in 10 mins I'm gonna munch that then get pished and make an arse of myself.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

A


ninja1 said:


> i hate working lol had a few jobs but never found anything that i can say yeah ill happily do this for the rest of my life. Gonna have to go do a weeks work now i fucked the seeds up though lol. Not had a proper corp down in over 6months ffs.


amateur !!


----------



## ninja1 (Aug 28, 2015)

i can't even bring myself too laugh, pissed right off. Plants don't look over or underwater watered yet seem to grow really shit, small and don't even produce leaves which make it bigger the size of the pots surface if that makes sense.

When i pot up you guys are having a seedling and ill do it exactly how you say and lets see how it gets on lol. Driving me mad


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm already on my 3rd pint of peroni and I'm only in the hotel an hour !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

L


TheHulk11 said:


> I'm already on my 3rd pint of peroni and I'm only in the hotel an hour !
> View attachment 3488064


Last wedding I was at we never got fed till after 6 ffs, I'd rather have food and all over with for about 4 and then ye can get blitzed!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2015)

Im usually on the sniff by the time food comes so i dnt eat it ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> L
> 
> 
> Last wedding I was at we never got fed till after 6 ffs, I'd rather have food and all over with for about 4 and then ye can get blitzed!


Food was meant to be serverd at 5pm. I'm still fucking waiting !!!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im usually on the sniff by the time food comes so i dnt eat it ha


I've no sniff with me or I'd be the same by now,


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 28, 2015)

ive got a g sat in front of me that i really wanna do but gotta save it till tomorrow


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im usually on the sniff by the time food comes so i dnt eat it ha


Na m8 I like the food, but that's why I like it early then ye can do what the fuck ye want, last wedding u could tell all the druggies, they kept venturing off in groups to one of the rooms for lines lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 28, 2015)

Just in pub and 1 the lads says:

Man goes hme from pub pissed and wen he walks in front door wit a duck under his arm and missus is standin in front of him.. he says this is the pig ive been fckn .. missus replies thats not a pig and then he replies i wasn fckn talkin to u ... ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

Finally I've been fed. It's on now these cunts ain't gonna know what's hit em !!!


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Watch it. The Hulks had his weetabix.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 28, 2015)

It's one of these shit holes !!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's one of these shit holes !!
> View attachment 3488199


cool pic man with the empty glass in the foreground says it all....get tha fukin beers in imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

Few zlh, 4 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2015)

perfect grow man she obv loves hydro


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

They wer flipped like this, I'd say there definitly triple the height now ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

Goina be some donkey dicks for harvest pics that's for sure lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2015)

I took it to 12 weeks gave a sample to a mate and he passed out and was stoned the next day, told him a mate who knows computers bought it off the dn lol pants on fire


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2015)

gotta say with the zlh some really don't like it, more than one respected buyer wasn't keen, others go mad for it...marmite weed, one of my favourites tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> gotta say with the zlh some really don't like it, more than one respected buyer wasn't keen, others go mad for it...marmite weed, one of my favourites tho


My last lot went a few days over ten weeks I think and a few folk says it was def more heavy hittin, I def like it but it's time for something different, and I think this blue meenie cut is just about fucked so goina order a replacment!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2015)

yeah man im with u my go to is exo for yield ans saleability but I know there are so many flavs out there, im hoping the guava dawg is as good as she smells now..ie a rooting clone


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

What ye smoking atm then zeddd exo?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What ye smoking atm then zeddd exo?


im vaping summin from seed that I found on an exo plant ....;ight leak...I dunno , dunno quite what it is but it stinks and is v stoney , got about 300 seeds so must be some gold in there imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im vaping summin from seed that I found on an exo plant ....;ight leak...I dunno , dunno quite what it is but it stinks and is v stoney , got about 300 seeds so must be some gold in there imo


I been smoking lemon for ages now, bar a bit I got off ghetto, stuff at the minute has been jarred up for 2 months I'd say but ain't goina last till harvest as per ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd kill for something different now been on exo for about 2 month haha still gets me stoned every night tho...can't wait for this lot to finish up so it can see what flavs are worth keeping and what not the apollo is greasy as fuck frostiest in the tent...I'm using that shogun sumo boost and pk warrior 9/18 the boost is 1-2ml per litre so should last a while like we'll see what sort of results she pops out in a few week I'm 5 weeks flower Tues think I'm just gonna chop at 8 weeks cuz I've burnt a load with the light and just wanna get it out the road so I can get a nice crop in time for Xmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

I was twerking with the salsa instructor front of the whole club last night.

cocaine's a helluva drug hahhaahhahaa.


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 29, 2015)

Quick update , ime leaving my mrs & moving in with my SLAVE ! That's right , she is a dedicated sub slave & fucking blowing me away , she's been looking for a Master all her life she says . Has slave tat on her back , she can only be chosen by 1 master & it's me she said , & she will do ANYTHING. For me , &i mean ANYTHING !, fucking chicken dinner lads !


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Quick update , ime leaving my mrs & moving in with my SLAVE ! That's right , she is a dedicated sub slave & fucking blowing me away , she's been looking for a Master all her life she says . Has slave tat on her back , she can only be chosen by 1 master & it's me she said , & she will do ANYTHING. For me , &i mean ANYTHING !, fucking chicken dinner lads !


Until she finds the next 1 yea


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Until she finds the next 1 yea


Don't be pissing on his parade m8, sounds like he's enjoying himself


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Until she finds the next 1 yea


U don't understand m8 , she's being branded this week , she can't even look at anothe bloke without my permission , or fuck all else for that mater, she's 100% dedicated & m a fucking good master !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't be pissing on his parade m8, sounds like he's enjoying himself


She's fucking blown me away m8, works for the police , new Astra gte, wants to keep me ! Oh & is fine with the weed LMFAO , kneels by toilet when I'm pissing , ready to clean me up ! Lol we are so much on the same wavelength it's wrong lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

When u get her branded just above her slave tattoo you gotta get ur name, just to show she's ur slave lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

The pic in my head


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The pic in my head


Lol, aye only his cock would be out..


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, aye only his cock would be out..


Is that not at the toilet ??? Ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Is that not at the toilet ??? Ha


I'd say his cocks out all the time with this new slave, @WisdomFarmer u better watch the old ticker m8 lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 29, 2015)

That's it MG , my names filling the space !, fuck the ticker lol, I've been dreaming of a woman like this all my life. !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 29, 2015)

It's like having my very own Kunta Kintay ! Lol , that's a slave out a "roots" by the way , only mines a woman


----------



## zeddd (Aug 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Quick update , ime leaving my mrs & moving in with my SLAVE ! That's right , she is a dedicated sub slave & fucking blowing me away , she's been looking for a Master all her life she says . Has slave tat on her back , she can only be chosen by 1 master & it's me she said , & she will do ANYTHING. For me , &i mean ANYTHING !, fucking chicken dinner lads !


told you it was romance man well done u, keep us updated tho lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> told you it was romance man well done u, keep us updated tho lol


Hahaha cheers me old m8 , I will fill u all in as time goes by lol, woke me at 5am , told me to fuck her arse like an animal ! LMFAO , I don't mind if I do , fanny like a virgin ! Wow


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 29, 2015)

U jammy fucker. Lol Not jealous really haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The pic in my head


Far too vanilla your thoughts irish lol, your head would probably explode if you saw what ACTUALLY happens on the scene lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Hahaha cheers me old m8 , I will fill u all in as time goes by lol, woke me at 5am , told me to fuck her arse like an animal ! LMFAO , I don't mind if I do , fanny like a virgin ! Wow


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Far too vanilla your thoughts irish lol, your head would probably explode if you saw what ACTUALLY happens on the scene lmao


Naw ive a good idea just dnt know how long it wud last .. hmm maybe shud see


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)

Drinking at my local windmill....need to go home. Too much beer too much eye candy. I do love hot weather in Amsterdam.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Drinking at my local windmill....need to go home. Too much beer too much eye candy. I do love hot weather in Amsterdam.


Was in dam furing last summer dst weather was great we rented out a bout for 4 hrs on canal it was brilliant.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

Liverpool ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

And chelsea for that matter


----------



## zeddd (Aug 29, 2015)

sometimes the most slack looking women have the tightest pussys, weird don't understand women


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sometimes the most slack looking women have the tightest pussys, weird don't understand women


Il nva understand em.... too fckn complicated for me ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Il nva understand em.... too fckn complicated for me ...


yeah but worth the effort, imagine life without ever having one? prob feel dif after a wank imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah but worth the effort, imagine life without ever having one? prob feel dif after a wank imo


Man i luv ridin brazzers fck it i dnt care and i dnt pay them for sex i only pay em to leave  ...

Dnt have to deal wit bs and it prob works out cheaper ha  + they nva cum bak to haunt ya ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

you know those days you shouldn't have gone out n got muntered. This is one of them.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Liverpool ha


Boo.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks already like its city's to loose.. premership lookin more poor by yr


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Boo.


Brendan rodgers aint got a clue .. id say if he got a copy of football manager the disc wud be asked to return to shop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 29, 2015)

Narcos a serious series​


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.unilad.co.uk/articles/website-promised-to-show-live-footage-of-7-isis-militants-being-tortured-and-murdered/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

woke up with cramp in my calf, leg was screaming at me jumped the bed tried to work it n get some blood into it. fuckin killin over an hour later. short of falling out the bed i think that could ppossibly be the worst way to wake uo espescially with a hangover.

still pissed off with the toon yesterday. this serbian fucker is a right divvy. only newcastle could lose by an own goal with ten men behind the ball ffs


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Brendan rodgers aint got a clue .. id say if he got a copy of football manager the disc wud be asked to return to shop


He knows how to get a good sun tan! And he has really pretty teeth.....erm football, who, what, where?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 30, 2015)

DST said:


> He knows how to get a good sun tan! And he has really pretty teeth.....erm football, who, what, where?


Lol  ... true tho i doubt rangers wud take em wen he gets the boot.. id say his gone before crimbo


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

My mate was saying he was out all last season and he's still there. Probably got pics of John Henry screwing a brasser or something....


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 30, 2015)

DST said:


> My mate was saying he was out all last season and he's still there. Probably got pics of John Henry screwing a brasser or something....


Ha yea he must hav sumtin on him  ... its funny tho 2 yrs ago wen he had saurez every1 taught he was great...

I guess ppl realise now wat saurez can do im delighted barca got him..

And i nver rated sterling as a player and i doubt sturridge will ever be the same again..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Yo guys just got out the nick my m8 got caught haven a key so we both got searched and they found mine as well the fuckers

Are wOodlice a danger to plants cos I seed to have a family of them in one of my pots


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2015)

Shit that aint good, what/how many etc did they catch ya with?

n how were they with you? seems sometimes they are cunts n smash everything up for shits n giggles n other times they dont wanna be there n dont see the point of raiding grows etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Only just under a g did most of it during the day was at victorious music Festiful was there from about 11 am got nicked about half 8 so missed the main events and gotta go to court for it as well ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Nah fine with me m8 gave the bouncers abit of shit but I've learnt my lesson with the police the hard way lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2015)

so im confused, have they found your grow or not etc? if so how many plants etc did ya lose


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2015)

No m8 I was out and got caught with coke on me lol was asking will woodlice fuck my seedlings up lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> No m8 I was out and got caught with coke on me lol was asking will woodlice fuck my seedlings up lol


 lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Well it was my ms fault he was haven a key they saw him and we both got searched


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank fuck for that , I've allowed her out for an hr to go see her sister lol, me cocks batterd to fuck ! I'm fucking sick of it now lol," can I do this for u master, can I do that for u master" Ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Thank fuck for that , I've allowed her out for an hr to go see her sister lol, me cocks batterd to fuck ! I'm fucking sick of it now lol," can I do this for u master, can I do that for u master" Ffs


yeah ive never understood the ones that keep it up 24/7/365, all seems a bit too much effort lol


----------



## Merlot (Aug 30, 2015)

silly cunt took too many drugs, prob his mrs in drag trying to raise the limp dick from the dead..


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2015)

fuk me bina im confused too, I read that as got busted with a kilo of weed got raided and got out of nick worried about woodlice, ffs man u had a bad day?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Thank fuck for that , I've allowed her out for an hr to go see her sister lol, me cocks batterd to fuck ! I'm fucking sick of it now lol," can I do this for u master, can I do that for u master" Ffs


sounds a bit like living with someone who is mentally ill, u get sucked into their world and start to feel uncomfortable and either get used to it or get the fuk out ime.... hope its not that tho man could be fun for a bit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Haha sorry just went bk and read it we was in a field so my m8 was useing his house key to snort his gear but got caught so they searched us found my coke in my pocket and got nicked for procession.
So when I got home I checked on my plants and saw an wood lice go in the hole on the bottom of my pot and when I had a closer look I saw witch look like quite a few baby woodlice sorry for the confusing I was still a but wasted


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well hows things lads ? Just smokin a tasty joint of exo the fairy gifted me  ..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 31, 2015)

Evening all,
I'm half way thru chopping my psychosis down tonight. That's been just about 9 and a half weeks, the 4 zlh are coming down at the weekend at 10 weeks.


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 31, 2015)

dont spose you have a go to pill vendor mg do ya? i hadnt brought any of them for ages n now ags gone im abit clueless on the best dutch vendors of em? or even a uk vendor? need to get me mate 25 ordered 2mora, thinking 2k's or silverbars.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2015)

if u dident know we was expecting identical twin boys.
they wer born last saturday 4lb13 and 5lb 12,,,,40 mis apart naturally (no c sectkon)

coming home today

having numerous complaint of smell of weed and housing busting me balls about my injunction, fucking cunts,

fuksake,
laters.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 1, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> if u dident know we was expecting identical twin boys.
> they wer born last saturday 4lb13 and 5lb 12,,,,40 mis apart naturally (no c sectkon)
> 
> coming home today
> ...


Congrats on the new arrivals mate,
Shit about ur injunction tho !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 1, 2015)

Few pics of the psychosis I chopped last night.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 1, 2015)

had to lol at this.....

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/09/01/birmingham-koran-carbon-test_n_8071696.html?1441132079


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 1, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals mate,
> Shit about ur injunction tho !



aye seems a anon comlaint s enough and ther getting them weekly, i dont even smoke in house no more, besidew ho the fuk do they know its even my house and even weed? cunts.

anwyays yeh plodding on, i have a zlh from last march i.e 2014 that was on awindow sill and did nowt so cut in half and put it outside in arpil, its big like lol,,, and a psanish seeds skunk... both outdoors no nutes, poppe dem ontop of a old compost heapn the ground. the soil was too "hot" at first but they overcame severe soil cooking ( i assume over fert with it being a old heap) and ther looking lush now.

got a small indoor sumwer too, 2 zlh and a suger candy from seed so should be interesting,


ran 1 exo last and got 9 and change 1 plant-1 light-1 75 litre pot, haha-- but that was a sketchy balls all in grow cant risk that again but getting setp slowley elseware. went from a tiny tent to a bigger one, the more money the gaffer sees the more il be allowed to upscale.


i may be back or not, who knows, tbh i aint got time

laters.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats on the youngins IC3. Waiting on a wee yin coming in December myself. Take it easy, DST


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 1, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> aye seems a anon comlaint s enough and ther getting them weekly, i dont even smoke in house no more, besidew ho the fuk do they know its even my house and even weed? cunts.
> 
> anwyays yeh plodding on, i have a zlh from last march i.e 2014 that was on awindow sill and did nowt so cut in half and put it outside in arpil, its big like lol,,, and a psanish seeds skunk... both outdoors no nutes, poppe dem ontop of a old compost heapn the ground. the soil was too "hot" at first but they overcame severe soil cooking ( i assume over fert with it being a old heap) and ther looking lush now.
> 
> ...


sounds like someone from housing/council , they know your new address so prob just keeping ringing up each week n complaining just to piss you off etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2015)

Grats Ic3 man. agree with bina sounds like someone down there's took a shine to you man.


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3487692 Creamy


i want one of them that looks evil mate where did u get that setup from and how much did it set u back bro ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 2, 2015)

Aww just havin a few beers then il hav to go home and cook the dinner... wat use mad fcks at tnite ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 2, 2015)

What alternative dn is everyone using over agora n do I need a refferal link pm me one if needed


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 2, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What alternative dn is everyone using over agora n do I need a refferal link pm me one if needed


Dnt need 1 for nucleus and alot are there


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyway u sure ul remember another password ??


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 2, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Yay thc is back, here...have my address immediately ! Not


just seen this whats all this about im not a fuckin grass i sent out few cuts to the lads on here sort ya sen out @WisdomFarmer lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I want some more pills es are fantastic lol I got my coins out anyways n I've made a nice connection I deal via email but he doesn't sell yokes (es...Propper irish code word there or "small things'). So which ones the most trustworthy.?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Anyway u sure ul remember another password ??


Ive had alot of heavy shit going on atm but I've been trying to taper off em I'm down to maybe a strip a day...until I start work again (more heavy shit) but anyways where was I. . Lick my dick dublin played shite!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 3, 2015)

Don, those mew strains sound delicious man...might have to get some just for the dbxl crosses


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

lets speak soon lax.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don, those mew strains sound delicious man...might have to get some just for the dbxl crosses


the fireballs is immense, tastes like gingerbread biscuits in the cano man. and it's got a wallop to it too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive had alot of heavy shit going on atm but I've been trying to taper off em I'm down to maybe a strip a day...until I start work again (more heavy shit) but anyways where was I. . Lick my dick dublin played shite!





theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I want some more pills es are fantastic lol I got my coins out anyways n I've made a nice connection I deal via email but he doesn't sell yokes (es...Propper irish code word there or "small things'). So which ones the most trustworthy.?


just watch the midweek blues man. and i don't mean the roche kind. get down to holland and barrett and get some 5htp


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 3, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don, those mew strains sound delicious man...might have to get some just for the dbxl crosses


new strains/crosses? did i miss something?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 3, 2015)

It's a great mailing list bar that one incident looool all I could do was lol but yeah man you gonna have some fucking 2 winners in there 2 competition wise didn't u give out freebie fireballs a while back if so think I got em...will have to check later

That blue pits some of the best weed I've ever had, hands down amazingly strong couldn't go to town after a few bongs of that n was 2 baked to get munch after I woke up that is lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

see that post lasted long lmfao.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2015)

next time mix it in w some regular type face when the thread is rollin, or forward it to me and i'll repost it. ppl best know what you're up to with new releases, it's an important part of the forum. how else can you work towards being a sponsoring advertiser if ya don't have a lil help in the earlier stages..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 3, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That blue pits some of the best weed I've ever had, hands down amazingly strong couldn't go to town after a few bongs of that n was 2 baked to get munch after I woke up that is lol


i was looking at getting the blue pit but ever where seemed out of stock


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i was looking at getting the blue pit but ever where seemed out of stock


try the dog kush from them bb some of the strongest weed ive tried, was on the drinks with Rambo few years back and he had all these dif strains, all good, but it was the dog that made me drive home at 60 lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 3, 2015)

yeh ill add that to the list then lol just got some ssh and the Purple Paralysis in killing me starting from seed again lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 3, 2015)

u boys seen this dog thing on itv


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 3, 2015)

flockstars


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

agreed sbandit that narcos is a serious show, one of the best i seen in a long time n ive watched em all lol highly recommend it to anyone looking for something to watch.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2707408/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> next time mix it in w some regular type face when the thread is rollin, or forward it to me and i'll repost it. ppl best know what you're up to with new releases, it's an important part of the forum. how else can you work towards being a sponsoring advertiser if ya don't have a lil help in the earlier stages..


 BB asked about being advertisers but guess what, seems no one wanted to be our friends.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> try the dog kush from them bb some of the strongest weed ive tried, was on the drinks with Rambo few years back and he had all these dif strains, all good, but it was the dog that made me drive home at 60 lol


I knocked back every dog j DST passed me in the dam man..


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BB asked about being advertisers but guess what, seems no one wanted to be our friends.


probably cos they are balls deep in with whichever yank is sponsoring atm


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I knocked back every dog j DST passed me in the dam man..


yeah I wouldn't mind a good pheno for percy good old skool smell imo but not everyone appreciates that these days, but the stone is almost opium


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

agreed its some of the strongest weed ive smoked also, and the blue pit pheno i smoked a lot of beat it down to shit it was better than the dog, but we are a small community who even no what dog kush is and who it came from, still many a yr away from anything in this country selling better than cheese and thats a FACT lol

ffs it took how many yrs to lose the soapbar n even then its still rife in parts, theres still sprayed weed doing the rounds in parts yeah if you wana try new strains n what not theres so many in this day n age but cheese is still the seller simples...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

aint no denying that in people that no there smoke cheese has no future its boring as fuck we all smoked our own bodyweights in the shit now, but the majority of smokers in the UK really aint got a clue, theres a army n half of uk smokers who to this day have not a clue what they smoking and will always choose the name brand stinky shit over anything else.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> aint no denying that in people that no there smoke cheese has no future its boring as fuck we all smoked our own bodyweights in the shit now, but the majority of smokers in the UK really aint got a clue, theres a army n half of uk smokers who to this day have not a clue what they smoking and will always choose the name brand stinky shit over anything else.


wish I was selling to em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

tell those divs it's strong cheese & in 6 month they wont want normal cheese rambo


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> agreed its some of the strongest weed ive smoked also, and the blue pit pheno i smoked a lot of beat it down to shit it was better than the dog, but we are a small community who even no what dog kush is and who it came from, still many a yr away from anything in this country selling better than cheese and thats a FACT lol
> 
> ffs it took how many yrs to lose the soapbar n even then its still rife in parts, theres still sprayed weed doing the rounds in parts yeah if you wana try new strains n what not theres so many in this day n age but cheese is still the seller simples...


only strain I can guarantee sell and yield is exo these days, buyers want cheese ime


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tell those divs it's strong cheese & in 6 month they wont want normal cheese rambo


thats about the truth of it don but the prob is the ''divs'' are the majority of the buyers people in this country aint got a clue about what they smoking on a whole, ''the majority are the divs''


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

i dunno bout you lot but i tell people it's mine and they pay 2 ton down line. Up your game.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

up your game lmao i been getting 2+ for many a year on many a oz, when was your last grow again don? lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2015)

im going up my game lol cunting fuking weed sick of the site of it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> up your game lmao i been getting 2+ for many a year on many a oz, when was your last grow again don? lol


too long but you live In a city 3 or9 times my size man you show a.man good cured blues or cheese up here they'll laugh at you asking 250 &+


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> im going up my game lol cunting fuking weed sick of the site of it lol


then fuck off then you've said it often enough


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too long but you live In a city 3 or9 times my size man you show a.man good cured blues or cheese up here they'll laugh at you asking 250 &+


i never sold a oz in me life at more than 240 so where the 250 comes from i dunno lol you hear talk of them prices in central london but here in buckinghamshire its 180-240, and recently 180s only on nething of size.

but its only cheese or lemon that they wont, my only point was as strong as these new strains can be or as tasty grown right etc is that the mass's who generally have not a clue about smoke only want what they no i.e cheese a strain they brought up with or lemon a strain they heard won the cc cup how ever many time arjen brought it.

i sell to people who sell not are creaming about a new strain or potency levels all they give a fuck about is weather it will sell easy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2015)

People over here don't seem to have a preference for strains, most don't even fuckin know what strain means ffs. U don't hear anyone saying that cheese or tht lemon goin round is lovely, u only hear shit like "that stuff jim has is nice" or "that stuff bob has is nice" they haven't a clue what strains there smoking. And yes jim and bob are the two main boys round here lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

newways you lads had any of these 2k pills? 220's spose to be nice, well i hope they are me pals got a load coming lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i never sold a oz in me life at more than 240 so where the 250 comes from i dunno lol you hear talk of them prices in central london but here in buckinghamshire its 180-240, and recently 180s only on nething of size.
> 
> but its only cheese or lemon that they wont, my only point was as strong as these new strains can be or as tasty grown right etc is that the mass's who generally have not a clue about smoke only want what they no i.e cheese a strain they brought up with or lemon a strain they heard won the cc cup how ever many time arjen brought it.


I appreciate all you're. Saying but you might as well be selling power plant mate for weight. My top end is 2's an that's only cos if I was a punter id pay that for the quality. Yeah most you lot don't know my gear don't do samples. Those wh ok do well you know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

sounds like I'm an arrogant cunt. I am. My gear when I've a full set up is mint. And I'm still humble enough to know mine pisses on most I've been offered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

haha im mulleted i mean other way rounfd


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I appreciate all you're. Saying but you might as well be selling power plant mate for weight. My top end is 2's an that's only cos if I was a punter id pay that for the quality. Yeah most you lot don't know my gear don't do samples. Those wh ok do well you know.


lol don ive tasted your gear more than a few times over the yrs its nice enough aint nowt special and neither is mine, but my no so special exo will sell to a wider audience than your not so special this strain or that simple fact lol no need for caps....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Some of the nicest weed I've smoked was off Rambo, think it was more cos of the strain it was rather than the growin skills tho lol, was a bit of blue pit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

I know your shit is well on par mate
caps or not we put the work and coin in. All I sayin is tell your flock this shits better & they/you can do better. Tell me I'm wrong man.

I'm away to pit lads


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

lol

wasnt even grown by me thats why lo but agreed it was some of the best ive smoked aswel that and that batch of dog kush both where grown with serious love tho mg and then cured for 8wks that was 8wk cured bud u smoked.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> lol
> 
> wasnt even grown by me thats why lo but agreed it was some of the best ive smoked aswel that and that batch of dog kush both where grown with serious love tho mg and then cured for 8wks that was 8wk cured bud u smoked.


I fuckin realised after I wrote that that it wasn't grown by u lol.....aye was still nice bud that


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I fuckin realised after I wrote that that it wasn't grown by u lol.....aye was still nice bud that


was lovely bud that was mate totally agree, a few had some of it from the thread.

had to go to nucleus the other day to order hate starting up new again! what site you using?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 3, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> was lovely bud that was mate totally agree, a few had some of it from the thread.
> 
> had to go to nucleus the other day to order hate starting up new again! what site you using?


Still ain't been on any of them m8, I'll have to get a gander over the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

still waiting on my nucleus first drop. Load of silver bars, thankfully they're escrow! Still been over a week from Holland which isn't what I'm used to haha.

plemons are GO! lol

in my ghetto fabulous setup haha.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

I can't get my head aroud the mentality of people in the UK when it comes to smoke. One of my mates won't pay 180-200 for a oz of quality. He'd rather pay 120 for black or pollem hash. Then they come to the Dam and waste 18euro on a shit bit of SSH (power plant) from Barneys or wherever the fuk it comes from. I never understood why UK drug smugglers brought in soapbar in the first place. Surely it would of been just as hard to bring in the same size of decent hash! OH, but then the punter would have to pay more than 15 for an 1/8th.....backward.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

hahahah I know it's laughable init, full of peeve giving it the biggun hahah 

I'm a lazy sod so i set the pips away so I knew I'd have to get cracking on my set up. can I fuck find half my grow stuff though. lost a roll of mylar somewhere. 

I'm putting a stud frame and doors on the front so i can go in and out without the street knowing. acoustic box fan in the insulation between the beams above in the loft and duct out the chimney flu. 

give me time I'll get my mojo back haha. 

you still got my email mate?



and @zeddd sorry fella, I misread what you wrote, thought you said you were sick of the site (RIU)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Morning all.......

Down to just 2 BPxBK in the flower tent now, the retard DPQ turned out to be yet another male so thats dead now lol, gna sack off the DPQ as out of 8 seeds only had 1 female n that was weak as fuck to smoke, gna concentrate on the BM n livers for a while ( if the BM ever starts vegging properly lol)


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah I know it's laughable init, full of peeve giving it the biggun hahah
> 
> I'm a lazy sod so i set the pips away so I knew I'd have to get cracking on my set up. can I fuck find half my grow stuff though. lost a roll of mylar somewhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah I done the same with the stud wall don when I was using the full room, meant u wernt opening the door to a big blast of light lol. I ain't got ur email m8, ill pm u mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

least it's not a purple led haha. check mail man.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Available from next week at you know where........


Peace, DST


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 4, 2015)

any of u boys updated to windows 10 yet ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 4, 2015)

Happy Friday cunts!!
I'm just finished work for the weekend. Gonna head home and chop the rest of my plants and chill with a few beers to watch the Scotland game !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any of u boys updated to windows 10 yet ?


nope still using vista lol, dont see point in changing


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any of u boys updated to windows 10 yet ?


Aye, then I uninstalled it as my Outlook didn't work.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Aye, then I uninstalled it as my Outlook didn't work.


think i read something about that, you have to buy outlook from their app store or whatever for it to install properly etc, they have taken to charging to unlock access to stuff like outlook/other browsers etc iirc


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

I already bought Outlook in the office package, I ain't buying it from them again. Fukkin MS pain in the arse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

i switched to 10 as a beta tester early and it's been fine, had to update my sound and graphix drivers and it runs fine. 

been telling you about Thunderbird instead for ages now lad


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Never touched Thunderbird, it's a jakeys drink lad, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

lmoa it's mozilla's email client you wazok lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hulk email..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 4, 2015)

yeh its shit cos i used to use MagicISO for the Virtual CD ROM but i cant find a Virtual CD ROM program for windows 10 now it sucks


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmoa it's mozilla's email client you wazok lmao


I know. Just being a facetious wazok.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh its shit cos i used to use MagicISO for the Virtual CD ROM but i cant find a Virtual CD ROM program for windows 10 now it sucks


Microsoft themselves told me to go.back to the last OS and wait for updates as there was a lot of issues to iron out.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hulk email..


Replied mate


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

Fuk me this shopping trip to the pub is lasting ages....(can you tell I don't get out much?)


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Microsoft themselves told me to go.back to the last OS and wait for updates as there was a lot of issues to iron out.


yeh im thinking of going bk to windows 7


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 4, 2015)

Fuck Georgia !!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck Georgia !!!


Ha ha scotland  ... maybe i shudn lauf so soon but just had 2


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha ha scotland  ... maybe i shudn lauf so soon but just had 2


I'm gonna shit in your fairies bag ya cunt lmao.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 4, 2015)

2 plants down 2 to go tonight !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm gonna shit in your fairies bag ya cunt lmao.


Hey dnt be mad at me i dnt play for scotland


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2015)

wheres the SLAVE MASTER I want a sub update @WisdomFarmer


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> 2 plants down 2 to go tonight !
> View attachment 3493005 View attachment 3493006 View attachment 3493007


shit man that's frostie


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shit man that's frostie


Yeah mate the ZLH is a frosty bitch !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 4, 2015)

Think I like neuclieus nice clean GUI. ..gingers crossed


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate the ZLH is a frosty bitch !


I love that weed and so does the mrs but I havnt kept it cos its hard to sell, madness but not everyone likes it


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2015)

I have to agree with what Rambo was sayin last night, having to grow and punt weed in bulk, u have to go for real cheese or amnesia haze imo the real shit and I don't have a cut of it, so its exo to pay the bills ime, livers takes too long and psycho turned me psycho so don't hold it...lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I have to agree with what Rambo was sayin last night, having to grow and punt weed in bulk, u have to go for real cheese or amnesia haze imo the real shit and I don't have a cut of it, so its exo to pay the bills ime, livers takes too long and psycho turned me psycho so don't hold it...lol


All depends where ur at zeddd, I could sell anything here I reckon


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> All depends where ur at zeddd, I could sell anything here I reckon


that's like a dream man fair play and tbh u deserve the best price given the historical risks of growing where ur at


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> All depends where ur at zeddd, I could sell anything here I reckon


was it u that grew that dog kush that fuked me up? ....im not worthy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's like a dream man fair play and tbh u deserve the best price given the historical risks of growing where ur at


The risk really depends on where ur at tbh, I say fuck em anyway..the ones round my way are compared to dads army ffs, IMO they pick on the weak, folk who won't retaliate or kids....I say come get me


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> was it u that grew that dog kush that fuked me up? ....im not worthy lol


No m8, never grown any dog. I started a bash of gumby hash tonight, have it all settling now, ain't made anything like that in fuckin months lol, can't wait till its ready


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

180 -280 oz depending on quality.....people knocking out 20 bags weighing 1.2-1.5 robbing twats


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nabzter said:


> 180 -280 oz depending on quality.....people knocking out 20 bags weighing 1.2-1.5 robbing twats


It's the cunts buying it that are twats, the lad selling is a good business man


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's the cunts buying it that are twats, the lad selling is a good business man


I see them more as crooks than business men


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Folk don't have to buy it, its there choice, take it or leave it or grow ur fuckin own


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Folk don't have to buy it, its there choice, take it or leave it or grow ur fuckin own


I'm sure you say the same about putting fuel in your car and paying the tax man....bravo


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

Who the fcks this guy ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nabzter said:


> I'm sure you say the same about putting fuel in your car and paying the tax man....bravo


I took the choice to drive, if I really didn't like payin the tax I'd take the bus


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who the fcks this guy ?


Dunno, the ignorant twat never even introduced himself


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Dunno, the ignorant twat never even introduced himself


Sum ppl man huh i just dnt know


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

Your entitled to your opinion. I personally won't pay the rip off merchant prices and and grow to smoke not sell.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nabzter said:


> Your entitled to your opinion. I personally won't pay the rip off merchant prices and and grow to smoke not sell.


Number 1 I grow to smoke, number 2 I need to pay the costs of growing and plus I've too much too smoke so its gotta go....if folk don't wanna pay the price then go elsewhere and buy shite


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nabzter said:


> Your entitled to your opinion. I personally won't pay the rip off merchant prices and and grow to smoke not sell.


Thats great keep up the good work


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

Like I said your entitled to your opinion. keep on growing and have fun ...smoke a spliff and cool off I think I touched a nerve.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nabzter said:


> Like I said your entitled to your opinion. keep on growing and have fun ...smoke a spliff and cool off I think I touched a nerve.


I'm smoking a joint at the minute so I'm as chilled as always, what u got growing anyway


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

White diesel haze and hindu kush at the moment

Kush for bedtime and my diesel for during the day

Got some new beans I'm gonna start germinating tomorrow as iv just got a second setup. Gonna try some money maker (I know the irony) and lemon kush in the second tent.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm smoking a joint at the minute so I'm as chilled as always, what u got growing anyway


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/882634/


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/882634/


Lol, ahhh ffs I'm off


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, ahhh ffs I'm off


Ha i know


----------



## Nabzter (Sep 4, 2015)

How about you? Anything nice on the grow at the min ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 4, 2015)

No grow talk after 10 ..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 4, 2015)

Abraxasdegupusel.onion seems the best


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Abraxasdegupusel.onion seems the best


I didn really like it... they all feel a bit strange but i suppose its time to get used to it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

http://abraxasdegupusel.onion/register/vs3yEdCYpR

Refferal link


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

Works well nice GUI n it's second under agora so seems more popular check em out on deepdotweb dude


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Works well nice GUI n it's second under agora so seems more popular check em out on deepdotweb dude


I was on the site and didnt like it.. didn like necleus either gonna check out middle earth.. ohh and ya 2 slow i posted a refferal link over a week ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

still makes me laugh, we're all rating the merits of our drug vending marketplaces lmao amazon on crack the DN 

shame about agora, i really thought they'd cracked it with that one.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yea agora had there shot dwn ... i think they will be bak in the near future tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea agora had there shot dwn ... i think they will be bak in the near future tho


Aye I think they'll be back, by for the most trustworthy goin by the way they shut down without stroking coins...big risk running these sites when u look at what happened to Ross, once I had money made I'd be gone


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Thought my grow shop opened at 9, sitting outside and I've gotta wait till ten ffs. @irish4:20 the shop I use is opening one in ur city soon I think


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Thought my grow shop opened at 9, sitting outside and I've gotta wait till ten ffs. @irish4:20 the shop I use is opening one in ur city soon I think


Ahh man i hate wen u get sumwer before it opens ha  .... find out wer abouts man.. are the decent ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

I reckon so too. hope so. and yeah. I'd walk away after a bit, but then again easy to say that, might be harder when the millions are rolling haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I think they'll be back, by for the most trustworthy goin by the way they shut down without stroking coins...big risk running these sites when u look at what happened to Ross, once I had money made I'd be gone


Yea fair play to them in all fairness..


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh man i hate wen u get sumwer before it opens ha  .... find out wer abouts man.. are the decent ?


Ballymount, aye m8 they'll order anything u want if they don't stock it and u can work with them on bigger orders, some stuffs dear enough but if ir spending a bit they can do good discounts, I haggled the fuck outta them when I bought most my setup, kept getting back to them and comparing ther prices to ebay, he said he obviously couldn't compete with them but dropped a fair bit


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ballymount, aye m8 they'll order anything u want if they don't stock it and u can work with them on bigger orders, some stuffs dear enough but if ir spending a bit they can do good discounts, I haggled the fuck outta them when I bought most my setup, kept getting back to them and comparing ther prices to ebay, he said he obviously couldn't compete with them but dropped a fair bit


Ballymount would be fine for me  ... yea i think most places will knock of a few quid ..


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2015)

nucleus dont seem to bad, i didnt like alphabay not tried any others, is me sisters 30th soon, she not really one to go too mental on the drugs but she asked me to get her some. 

this mandy came today only a half g, thought it looked pretty nice, not for me tho dont really like the stuff prefer a pressed dutchie all day long.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

too easy to lick your finger and.... oops oh well. cost much? my nucleus order still aint here. either ffs


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too easy to lick your finger and.... oops oh well. cost much?


theres so much shit mandy about i went for some1 who was claiming it to be the bollax n charging double what the others where prob the same fucking gear lol was a score for a half g other vendor where doing a full g for that price.

got a load of 220 green 2k's on route aswel, who do you use for pills don?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2015)

wake n bake?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone try the green knuckled dusters suppose to be 220mg?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

http://abraxasdegupusel.onion/register/vs3yEdCYpR

They're second to agora according to deepdotweb n seem pretty stable enjoy as nucleus have had alot of issues according to sub reddit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning all

Taking snips today of the livers n blue meanie(BM is still vegging like a dead person)

Also, i know a few of you like ya booze......

http://www.iflscience.com/brain/neurons-make-you-want-more-booze-identified


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone try the green knuckled dusters suppose to be 220mg?


need a guinea pig? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> theres so much shit mandy about i went for some1 who was claiming it to be the bollax n charging double what the others where prob the same fucking gear lol was a score for a half g other vendor where doing a full g for that price.
> 
> got a load of 220 green 2k's on route aswel, who do you use for pills don?


was using underground kings, alice in holland went for casablanca on the new site. you seen any reports on the 2k's spread?

wake and back to kip by klooks of that rambo haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was using underground kings, alice in holland went for casablanca on the new site. you seen any reports on the 2k's spread?


yeah i read a couple of pill reports spose to be real nice pills? i went for missmolly on there, use to use stealthbomber from germany on agora but all this changing sites malarky is a pain in the arse, didnt really remember any of the dutch pill vendors on nucleus.

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34882


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

aye few of the ones i used months ago are restricted for scam investigations. i generally go german or dutch. do the report site search see the pic see the one the vendor has, check dates match for the batch then pick whoever has them. less chance of you getting mugged for lower mg second batch that way.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 5, 2015)

yo guys what u all up 2


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys what u all up 2


just waiting for missus n kids to fuck off out shopping so i can get in the veg tent n take some cuts lol

you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

chillaxing today, found my mylar so i can make it all shiny for the lads to take the piss out of. then later get cano'd out my nut and go to see american ultra tonight with the missus.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> chillaxing today, found my mylar so i can make it all shiny for the lads to take the piss out of. then later get cano'd out my nut and go to see american ultra tonight with the missus.


What size is this new grow of urs don? The last room I had setup I never even lined the walls, they were painted cream and I had alright grows in there. When I setup this time I was going line it all in the white stuff ye get
An airpump in my oxy pot went last night so had to go this morning and get one, took fuckin 3 hrs of my morning, been getting stoned since I got back and can't be arsed doin nothing now lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 5, 2015)

just been on a 3mile run with the dog every time i goes in the tent it looks no different lol fucking hate growing from seed


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys what u all up 2


Goin to croke park to support the blues ....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> need a guinea pig? lmao


I'm thinking of trying em myself n testlers or whatever that cunts called . ...any suggestions ppl?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

pillreports.net


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What size is this new grow of urs don? The last room I had setup I never even lined the walls, they were painted cream and I had alright grows in there. When I setup this time I was going line it all in the white stuff ye get
> An airpump in my oxy pot went last night so had to go this morning and get one, took fuckin 3 hrs of my morning, been getting stoned since I got back and can't be arsed doin nothing now lol


tiny man 3x3 grow space and about the same again parallel for veg. white paint's as good as mylar. lets face it a 600 in 3x3 i'll have no problems with coverage haha

I've been dossing about today. 3 hours fuck that man, they'd last til one turned up in the post surely?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm thinking of trying em myself n testlers or whatever that cunts called . ...any suggestions ppl?


pink, orange or red chupa chups


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

They seem weak at around 170mg but I might get a few different ones


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tiny man 3x3 grow space and about the same again parallel for veg. white paint's as good as mylar. lets face it a 600 in 3x3 i'll have no problems with coverage haha
> 
> I've been dossing about today. 3 hours fuck that man, they'd last til one turned up in the post surely?


Ahh right, some reason I thought u were doing like a small room.....it just seemed easier to get up early and get it sorted today, was the pump in an oxy pot with a clone in it which will be my mother so didn't wanna take a risk of being left with nothing for next run, fuck that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone here sorting out sweeties for cash or dn the only option?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

Fuck it gonna pick up ten WiFi when I've the funds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> They seem weak at around 170mg but I might get a few different ones


they are quite nice pills, not as strong as the 220`s obv but lovely and clean pills and next morning doesnt even feel like uve had any


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> they are quite nice pills, not as strong as the 220`s obv but lovely and clean pills and next morning doesnt even feel like uve had any


Most the pills I've taken of the dn I feel fine the next day, that's what keeps me coming back lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

I've 6 purple dominos here, they seem pretty clean but not as strong as some, still good tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ahh right, some reason I thought u were doing like a small room.....it just seemed easier to get up early and get it sorted today, was the pump in an oxy pot with a clone in it which will be my mother so didn't wanna take a risk of being left with nothing for next run, fuck that lol


nah just a cupboard really, i've designs on the loft but the missus doesn't know yet. just mylar'd it fuckin ell you thought it looked cowboy last time lmao. I had to cobble 3 bits of different size together and it's about 8" short of going all the way round. my game is most definitely not upped.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've 6 purple dominos here, they seem pretty clean but not as strong as some, still good tho


Was looking at e. There slightly weaker than the first ones think they're 21pmg was looking at em 2.but it's all from fucking Holland


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 5, 2015)

the bird in the shop has just made my day cos she just id me for beer lol im 31 ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the bird in the shop has just made my day cos she just id me for beer lol im 31 ffs


I get it weekly from the mongs in morrisons.......im 34 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

The pair of yas shud grow up ha lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 5, 2015)

haha must be the way we dress


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2015)

Sadly doesn't happen to me anymore. Got on the bus in Glasgow one day and I couldn't for the life of me figure out what the driver had charged me. Checked the ticket and it was a half fare lol. I was I my 20s then.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2015)

I got id ed in sainsburys cos I had a lid on, lol soon as I took it off they pissed themselves and offered me a chair lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey slipper see ya in the final... keep a heads up for tickets for me aswel...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Evening cock gobblers how's it going?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening cock gobblers how's it going?


U on the beers tonight hulk?

Or is that a stupid question


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 5, 2015)

Slave update, still being pissed on , & still taking far too many viagras ! She's not a woman , she's a fucking machine ! Think I will die of exhaustion shortly .finding it hard splitting from my mrs of 28 years , but my slave squirting love juice over me helps a bit . Cheers all.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> Slave update, still being pissed on , & still taking far too many viagras ! She's not a woman , she's a fucking machine ! Think I will die of exhaustion shortly .finding it hard splitting from my mrs of 28 years , but my slave squirting love juice over me helps a bit . Cheers all.


Lol, have u split from the Mrs and moved in and all? What about bthe grow, u still on it? U are a sick man u know but I like it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 5, 2015)

Latest lot at 5 and half week mixed bag...still.aint got a phone so not online much at all ....hope your all well lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Latest lot at 5 and half week mixed bag...still.aint got a phone so not online much at all ....hope your all well lads View attachment 3493680View attachment 3493681 View attachment 3493682 View attachment 3493683 View attachment 3493684


They all look nice m8, that guava looks lovely

Cracking lot u got there ghetto


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah I'm on the beers mg same as almost every night. Only gutter is I'm working tomorrow so can't get too fucked up.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Latest lot at 5 and half week mixed bag...still.aint got a phone so not online much at all ....hope your all well lads View attachment 3493680View attachment 3493681 View attachment 3493682 View attachment 3493683 View attachment 3493684


Looking lovely man, That glue will be some sticky shit lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah I'm on the beers mg same as almost every night. Only gutter is I'm working tomorrow so can't get too fucked up.


On a fuckin Sunday? Feel for ya lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 5, 2015)

Cheers mate I did get better quality pics but Fuck knows where they are on this phone Lool plus the Mrs is hassling me for it back I've only had it 5 mins and still ain't done all what I wanna do lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers mate I did get better quality pics but Fuck knows where they are on this phone Lool plus the Mrs is hassling me for it back I've only had it 5 mins and still ain't done all what I wanna do lol


U need to take a leaf outta wisdoms book lol


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 5, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, have u split from the Mrs and moved in and all? What about bthe grow, u still on it? U are a sick man u know but I like it lol


Lol MG, yes left mrs , she said it was for best ! Shacked up with my fuck slut , I'm not happy , but it could be worse , plants r growin like demons m8, 3 week into flower now , I'm there every 10 days or so. Cheers MG.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey how lets go ...


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 5, 2015)

Any one got some good Viagra ? Seriously , I need it ASAP , help an old vet out please , ile send u the £ !


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 6, 2015)

It's ok . Just found a strip in car.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

the buying and selling of illicit drugs is forbidden however hilarious they are


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 6, 2015)

It's not illicit Don, just medicine for me cock !  Them & a bit of weed is about as gangster as I get.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

haha he didn't chose the thug life the thug chose him.

OG Wiz from now on.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 6, 2015)

OG WIZZ ha lol .. thats defo a keeper


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2015)

WisdomFarmer said:


> It's ok . Just found a strip in car.


a mate iknow s brothers workmate step uncle needs some too ....so yano ill pass em on if u got any spare


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 6, 2015)

fucking postmen screwed me over bad on friday, was waiting for a henry from meerkovo to take to london for a lil sesh with some old friends waiting till 2.30pm! couldnt leave ne later or else hit the rush hr on the tube and that is hell on earth lol i found out the cunt didnt delivery the post till 4.40pm!!!

had a nice visit seeing friends n family, got mingled last night copious amounts if coke,ket n vodka lol got back today n the 8th from meerkovo was there omfg its the ROCKET!!! some of the best i had 220 a henry thats cheap as for how pure it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

Fuckin Posties man....






still waiting on my gary abletts ffs best be on the mat later.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2015)

any1 who likes a sniff have a bash at the mk4 from meerkovo fucking el some of the best i had in 15yr, my bumbles came today don ordered from missmolly.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Rambo u seen the new footy manager is out on 13th November. New features look impressive.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey hulk must win games tnite...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

aye my silver bars come today too. just in time. actually 2 weeks fucking late but at least I'm getting fucked up in the near future. off to H&B for some 5htp am I haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i carnt do em anymore mate, it takes more than some over the counter shit to get me over the midweek depression when you munch double figures, my brain is frazzled after a heavy sesh on the dutchies for wks carnt be arsed with it.
> 
> slept bout 4hr in the last 3days tho lol some of these are needed to keep me awake lol
> 
> ...


Aye fuck that double figure shit, IMO ye only get urself into more of a mess and not in the good way.

Ye need tablets to keep u awake now? ffs one day ur needing stuff to help u sleep and now it's to keep u awake lmao, make yer mind up and get te yer bed lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2015)

Them Ritalin are for ADHD and the likes aren't they? I mine a m8 used to always steal his brothers years ago to eat and his ma used to go fuckin mad lol. One sons takin drugs to make him better an the other steals them to get a hit lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye fuck that double figure shit, IMO ye only get urself into more of a mess and not in the good way.
> 
> Ye need tablets to keep u awake now? ffs one day ur needing stuff to help u sleep and now it's to keep u awake lmao, make yer mind up and get te yer bed lol


i done a q of the raw last few days mate, aint slept for shit, nows not a time i can go sleep so need something to stay awake lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Them Ritalin are for ADHD and the likes aren't they? I mine a m8 used to always steal his brothers years ago to eat and his ma used to go fuckin mad lol. One sons takin drugs to make him better an the other steals them to get a hit lol


yeah its for adhd but its just a type of pharm speed, dexerine or concerta are nicer tho.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah Irish it's a must win for Scotland but we have no fucking chance against Germany !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah Irish it's a must win for Scotland but we have no fucking chance against Germany !!


Mite get a draw from it man we did


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 7, 2015)

They look good Rambo nice pills, U got any spare lol ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mite get a draw from it man we did


I hope not I've got Germany on my coupon tonight and it's for a few hundred quid lmao.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i done a q of the raw last few days mate, aint slept for shit, nows not a time i can go sleep so need something to stay awake lol


U realise how fucked up that sounds even tho it's true lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 7, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> 2 mate you got owt to trade for em?


I'll email u mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

sounds like a canny Szechuan Rambo. Good drills. Ayr no 5htp is gonna help there. Just don't order a brass hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

mushroom in a carrier bag lmao the heart and heads willing but the old mans chillin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

anyone watching this Stacey Dooley weed smugglers program. Saying were importing a load of African brick weed.

what a load of guff why would anyone want it for a start. Let alone bother trying to smuggle it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone watching this Stacey Dooley weed smugglers program. Saying were importing a load of African brick weed.
> 
> what a load of guff why would anyone want it for a start. Let alone bother trying to smuggle it.


Theres an awful lot of that shit being stoped by customs here fon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

thank fuck it looks dink


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ahh stop seen horse shit that looks better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

so they've just said its actually Swazi x skunk.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ha  ... yea sure


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Well hulk yas were unlucky tnite... but im a happy man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 7, 2015)

Fucking Northern Ireland just fucked my coupon for 350 quid. Had 8 teams on and only they cunts failed to get the result I wanted. 
I'm surprised how well Scotland played was a proud performance from us. But I did still have Germany on to win


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hard to back against zee germans tho


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone watching this Stacey Dooley weed smugglers program. Saying were importing a load of African brick weed.
> 
> what a load of guff why would anyone want it for a start. Let alone bother trying to smuggle it.


ebola kush


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2015)

my thoughts are that this is another social engineering job, get public opinion to say "ffs African drug criminals why don't thse just legalise it to stop it happening" good idea imo its part of the dismantling of prohibition get the majority of the public calling for it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

nyaope kush, those kids were smoking rat poison mixed with low purity skag in their jakey's that program made south africa look like columbia 1980 from that new telly show narcos.

Anyone can be bought fromm the president to the beat cop


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Sadly they have got a long way to go before things are on the straight and narrow in SA. One of the reasons I don't give into the wife and move there (regardless of how amazing it is when you are there). We get our place rented out no bother so until our kids are grown up I can't see us being there full time....unless they change the Ganja laws as well


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

am loving that narcos one of the best shows i seen in a long time, is funny how history makes out pablo was the don of dons, he was giselda blanco's bitch for many a yr lol and there was plenty others from Columbia exported tonnes of gear, hes more famous for going to war with his own country imo than the coke fuck that was naughty they killed 1000s n many many who had no involvment at all in drugs. 

if the feds hadnt have killed him some1 else soon would have, you dont get to kill that many people without making a few enemy's, blanco was topped last year after yrs n yrs out the game.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think I might have a gambling problem, But it goes well with my drugs and alcohol problems. Only thing is it's costing me a fucking fortune !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I think I might have a gambling problem, But it goes well with my drugs and alcohol problems. Only thing is it's costing me a fucking fortune !!


I hear ya man.... id be fckn rich if i nva bet , drank or done drugs...

But it wud be 1 boring fckn life ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh and I bought a full BHO making kit last night so it should be here by the end of the week, I've got about 4 oz or more of sugar leaves and airy buds. Gonna have my 1st attempt at making bho.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I hear ya man.... id be fckn rich if i nva bet , drank or done drugs...
> 
> But it wud be 1 boring fckn life ha


I've spent over 150 quid this week on football coupons and scratch cards lol. Then about another 50 on beers luckily I'm smoking my own weed so saving on that but I've got some nice Dutch pills coming and a little wax as well this week.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

i was bad on the roulette machines real bad for a while, remember being in a bookies smashed once n the last thing i remember was being 300 down, then woke up in the morning with over 800 in the morning went back up there n spunked the lots, gave up after that.

gotta be the worst addiction there is really in a sense, cause you can never spend enough its never ending at least with drugs n booze theres only a certain amount you can do before passing out or dieing lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i was bad on the roulette machines real bad for a while, remember being in a bookies smashed once n the last thing i remember was being 300 down, then woke up in the morning with over 800 in the morning went back up there n spunked the lots, gave up after that.
> 
> gotta be the worst addiction there is really in a sense, cause you can never spend enough its never ending at least with drugs n booze theres only a certain amount you can do before passing out or dieing lol


I very rarely win tho mate that's the prob I just keep spending but not really winning, I like to chase the dream too much. 
Oh and check ya email mate.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I very rarely win tho mate that's the prob I just keep spending but not really winning, I like to chase the dream too much.
> Oh and check ya email mate.


i only really play the roulette n tbh i have had a few good wins, lost plenty too. i chase it on roulette aswel mate ill do 50/60 a go spins with lots of money on single numbers, best that came in was 13quid on 0 with splits too!


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

I won 15 quid at Aintree when I was about 10. Gave up after that lol.....I spent ao much time running to the bookies to put my step Dad's bets on and I hated the place....done me a favour he did.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

why does it do it to cats? ive seen me sisters cats going nuts for it, i call it catcrack lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

Yay me age restrictions is off what goods a smartphone if u carnt watch pawn on it!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 8, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> why does it do it to cats? ive seen me sisters cats going nuts for it, i call it catcrack lol


Was just reading about catcrack lol and apparently it's not even harmful to them and they won't OD cos they know when they've had enough lol, aye right, wait till they become an addict


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2015)

Evening m8's, hope u r all well. Fucking pissed off with this piece, getting on me thruppeny's ! Big difference between love & lust,


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2015)

Fisting on the menu last night !, fuck me where's it gonna end ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

had any kip yet Rambo?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 8, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Evening m8's, hope u r all well. Fucking pissed off with this piece, getting on me thruppeny's ! Big difference between love & lust,


Lol, careful what u wish for and all that...


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had any kip yet Rambo?


yeah mate i managed bout 6hr last night, aint feeling too sad that could be the copious amounts of ritalin n clonzepam i had 2day tho lol

still ordered another henry tho of meerkovo today lol meeting up with old pukka at the weekend for a wee sesh.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, careful what u wish for and all that...


Don't mind the sex so much, but she's older than me & looks it , if I catch her wrong ,she looks like my exe's granny !!!, puts me right off the stroke !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

pukkabud eh. Give the lad my regards. You'll med some good downtime between now n then haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pukkabud eh. Give the lad my regards. You'll med some good downtime between now n then haha


i will mate, a few have said the same, hes a good lad old puks. hes down my way to watch the boxing.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Aye, it's the good ones that go first, lol. pass on regards.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

which bout?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

will do lads, its gonna be a good day.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> which bout?


anthony joshua at the o2?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

who the fuck is Cornish. For a vacant belt. Pukka bored like?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who the fuck is Cornish. For a vacant belt. Pukka bored like?


think hes a local fighter for him mate, puks follows a few of his local fighters about the country, is kell brook another local lad to puks, i think he is.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 8, 2015)

Baz this is how I'm picturing u and this bird right now !!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I think I might have a gambling problem, But it goes well with my drugs and alcohol problems. Only thing is it's costing me a fucking fortune !!


prob only habit on a par with smack or severe alcoholism ime, ive done a fair bit of losing bets lol but u only remember the wins and the buzz so u go chasing the buzz and ignore the losses till its all over...everything gone


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3495831


reminds me of fear and loathing in las vegas, great drug trip yarn imo


----------



## WisdomFarmer (Sep 8, 2015)

Cheers hulk , not quite that bad lol, but me gran keeps popping in my head @ all the wrong moments , try having ya cock sucked off its hinges whilst thinking of ya nanna & it takes all night to cum , I'm spunking dust & bus tickets & me ledge has worn off !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Was just reading about catcrack lol and apparently it's not even harmful to them and they won't OD cos they know when they've had enough lol, aye right, wait till they become an addict


my cats start lezzing out whenever they have catnip, spooning, 69, neck biting, standing on each other you name it lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

so i got this new phone a lg g4 aint got a clue how to use it but here a laugh for ya my first selfie lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

Just how I imagined you lad


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3496365 so i got this new phone a lg g4 aint got a clue how to use it but here a laugh for ya my first selfie lmao


Jesus Christ m8 ur an even uglier cunt than I thought lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

I always picrure u as a small guy mate and a
angry lil scot with smalman syndrome lol u got a fast motobike? Lol just messing D


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3496365 so i got this new phone a lg g4 aint got a clue how to use it but here a laugh for ya my first selfie lmao


Nicely all smoothed out skin using the inbuilt feature i see lmao, surprised you didnt whack some makeup on as well lol

not how i imagined you, think i was expecting someone slightly larger( half the time you make urself out like ur obese when you talk on here) n more ginger lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Nicely all smoothed out skin using the inbuilt feature i see lmao, surprised you didnt whack some makeup on as well lol
> 
> not how i imagined you, think i was expecting someone slightly larger( half the time you make urself out like ur obese when you talk on here) n more ginger lol


People only no what u choose to tell em bina mate


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't see any Ging, normally ginger comes right out in a beard (upstairs and downstairs) lol. I thought the same thing, Saer what lovely smooth skin for a man who doesn't kip so much, haha.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

Yin and myself in Spain. Doesn't really show that I am not 5footfuk all and not ginger....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 9, 2015)

is it selfie week or something


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Yin and myself in Spain. Doesn't really show that I am not 5footfuk all and not ginger....
> View attachment 3496379


Always new u was a shorty lol take it ya kids got his mums looks thank fuck hay lol nice pic mate how old is ya kid?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

Thats my brats in gran canaria me boy is jus 3 n my girl almost 5


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

Right must dash gotta go into town 100mg of ritalin n 5 2mg clonzes should make it jus bareable.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

I am a shorty in Holland lad lol. At 6'3" I am about average actually in clogland. In Scotland it gets boring everyone calling you Hey Big Man.....
Wee man is going to be 2 in October. Then he'll have a wee brother in December with a good wind. hopefully she farts it out good and quick like the first one.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> is it selfie week or something


Did you not get the memo? It's Family day lol.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3496365 so i got this new phone a lg g4 aint got a clue how to use it but here a laugh for ya my first selfie lmao


fuk me whos the jihadi? u been eatin ya veg mate look too healthy lmao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fuk me whos the jihadi? u been eatin ya veg mate look too healthy lmao


Mate im 6stne fatter than our last visit i just it well and only salalad i eat is ur wife so i dont look rude when i reaCh for 5/6th vension steak lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 9, 2015)

Up town on 100mg rita n 10mg clonze 1 minit im flying all over the place the next u benzo kicks in n i av to sit down lol got a nice northface jacket tho


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don't Know if anybody interested in Signing this but I thought I'd put up a Link in case anyone does or has missed it... Like







*https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/104349*

*Parliament to debate cannabis legalisation next month*​




Parliament will debate the legalisation of cannabis next month, House of Commons authorities have announced.
MPs will consider a proposal to make the “production, sale and use of cannabis legal” on Monday 12 October.

The debate will be held in response to an official petition on the Parliament website that has received over 211,000 signatures as of early September.

The debate will be led by left-wing Labour MP Paul Flynn, a member of Parliament’s petitions committee.

Mr Flynn has previously called for the legalisation of cannabis for medical use, introducing bills in 1999 and supporting another in concert with Lib Dem MP Tom Brake in 2008.

Next month’s debate is unlikely to lead to any change in the law, though it could put pressure on the Government to act.

The Government’s official response to the petition was negative. It read: “Substantial scientific evidence shows cannabis is a harmful drug that can damage human health. There are no plans to legalise cannabis as it would not address the harm to individuals and communities.”

It said legalisation would “send the wrong message”.

However a study published this summer in the US found that cannabis users were no more likely than normal to suffer mental health problems including depression, psychosis, or asthma.

While many countries across the developed world have moved to legalise or decriminalise cannabis use, the UK has moved to tighten restrictions on it in recent years.

In 2009 the last Labour government moved its classification back to a Class B drug, meaning anyone caught possessing it can be sent to prison for five years, while anyone who supplies it can be imprisoned for 14 years.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 9, 2015)

yo my seedlings look real small for 16 days since they pop though the coco


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo my seedlings look real small for 16 days since they pop though the coco


Stop over thinking things pomp. Every plant is different just give em a few weeks and they will be fine if you don't go fucking about with them.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Stop over thinking things pomp. Every plant is different just give em a few weeks and they will be fine if you don't go fucking about with them.


ok dude the first set of leafs look pale aswell only given ph 5.5 water and the last 2 waters today and 3 days ago have a bit of canna rizotonic

only done seeds once but i used muti compost


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Irish420 check your email mate.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo my seedlings look real small for 16 days since they pop though the coco


Weak dick ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Irish420 check your email mate.


Got ya bak man


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3496365 so i got this new phone a lg g4 aint got a clue how to use it but here a laugh for ya my first selfie lmao


allahu akbar !!!!!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

@ Z, will sort u with cock pills when I get some m8,no probs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> allahu akbar !!!!!!!!


1 finger held high in praise to alan's snackbar!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

fuck me hahahah rambo be like, no filter lads!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

They've banned my alter ego "wisdom farmer" can't even read why ? C'mmmmmmmmmon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

fucksake that was you baz?! Lmao its like I've Alzheimers I dunno who any bugger is in here.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

Give ya self a shake Don ,lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

gullible and old timers.im in a bad way. Lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

You need to keep up Don. I know who most ppl are except the suspicious fuckers !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

lol I need a crib sheet to work out who u lot are after everyone left n came back.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

Don,make one of my fantasy's come true & give me a like m8 pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Don,make one of my fantasy's come true & give me a like m8 pleeeeeeeeease


Good luck


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Good luck


Have faith m8,it must come


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Have faith m8,it must come


Some day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

lmao this ain't facebook and I don't do requests baz.

I like ya tho ya mad welsh fucker


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao this ain't facebook and I don't do requests baz.
> 
> I like ya tho ya mad welsh fucker


Ahh just giv em 1 don the poor lad is cryn out for it ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

no dice, you'll all want one if I start now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no dice, you'll all want one if I start now.


Well then 1 each how bout that ha lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

where will it end I ask myself, dick pics and waking up smelling of shame and regret.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where will it end I ask myself, dick pics and waking up smelling of shame and regret.


Its not tnt don ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

you ain't seen it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you ain't seen it.


Ur likes ? I know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

touché.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where will it end I ask myself, dick pics and waking up smelling of shame and regret.


Dick pics and shame? I thought selfie hour was this morning. !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

I was going to put a pic up but the missus stopped me.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> touché.


Cmon i shud get a like 4 that ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was going to put a pic up but the missus stopped me.


I was gonna go hme from pub an hour ago but drink stoped me


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was going to put a pic up but the missus stopped me.


It's all good I remember the cowboy pic !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

I was gonna have sex but the wife's face stopped me !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh well there is always Amsterdam nxt week !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Oh well there is always Amsterdam nxt week !


Thats more like it hulk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

nope, I should dock marks for txt speak and spelling mistakes.

I miss negative rep.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nope, I should dock marks for txt speak and spelling mistakes.
> 
> I miss negative rep.


Are u 1 of them !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

i don't expect you to understand being Irish lad.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't expect you to understand being Irish lad.


Ahh thats a tad to far ... don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

too .sp just fucking with ya man. I'm not falling for you trying to guilt a like out of me.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too .sp just fucking with ya man. I'm not falling for you trying to guilt a like out of me.


Wat else can i do ?? No way am i goin dwn i aint a yank..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

nowt. I don't do likes. I did one once by mistake and undid it quick smart.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

dudes grammar sucks balls


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> dudes grammar sucks balls


Fck off yank... ha


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao this ain't facebook and I don't do requests baz.
> 
> I like ya tho ya mad welsh fucker


Lmao, its a cry from the heart Don, not a request , please Don, for old times sake


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2015)

Am I banned for life or just a bit ? Mr Administration ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 9, 2015)

No selfies but can't get enuf of this bitch smells like parma violets and hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

looks lush ghetts. Love when they've got a line of frost down leaf edge.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, its a cry from the heart Don, not a request , please Don, for old times sake


just this once.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Slept like the dead last night 38 2mg clonzepam will do that to u i spose lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3496814 No selfies but can't get enuf of this bitch smells like parma violets and hash


 Then once chopped all that stink will go n it will taste like shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

haha woke up chirpy Rambo?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Stilll feel groggy as fuck from the tabs

Some of this should sort it lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Gboy ring me i need a word


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Feeling better now i had me medicine lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

lmao and off we go again. breakfast of champions


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao and off we go again. breakfast of champions


Only if u had fillet steak n eggs then a line is it a champs breakfast lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Fooking loving this smartphones fuck nos why i waited so long to buy one???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Only if u had fillet steak n eggs then a line is it a champs breakfast lol


you forgot the crisp cold beer.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, its a cry from the heart Don, not a request , please Don, for old times sake


I'm framing this & its going above my fire !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

If you're ever down this way Don,call in ,you can have a go on me slave !


----------



## ovo (Sep 10, 2015)

Gabe's on a nose bag.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Had to grab one couldnt face another snotty note being pased lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Think I've broke my slave,she can't sit down & her arse is in agony, well, she wanted to be a slave ,what's a bloke to do ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> If you're ever down this way Don,call in ,you can have a go on me slave !


now there's an offer! haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

too late you've broke the poor lasses back door.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> View attachment 3496953 Had to grab one couldnt face another snotty note being pased lol


maccy D's out of straws haha


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Would I be banned for discussing my sex life ? Wtf ,Admins jealous or what ? Wisdom is no more


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

The offer is there Don ! I'm sure u wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

I've introduced her to fisting,troubled is my hands are huge !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Would I be banned for discussing my sex life ? Wtf ,Admins jealous or what ? Wisdom is no more


dunno lets give it ago n find out what happens lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I've introduced her to fisting,troubled is my hands are huge !


mmmm nothing like wearing a bitch like a bracelet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

like the new avi sear.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Time 4 a change


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Time 4 a change


Use ya foot this time then maybe??? lmfao


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> mmmm nothing like wearing a bitch like a bracelet


I like ya thinking beena ! Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Your painting a right pic for me baz lool I've got sex lives of the potato men in my head lmao...carry on it'll be like beans on toast in a month...at least your having fun tho geez wearing ya soldier out


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your painting a right pic for me baz lool I've got sex lives of the potato men in my head lmao...carry on it'll be like beans on toast in a month...at least your having fun tho geez wearing ya soldier out


Lol, cheers Ghett, u wouldn't believe the fucking half of it m8 ,& I'm not even lying ! Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Haha super freak mode sounds crazy lol you'll be going to bdsm party's soon batman mask on the lot lol cape on cock out style fisting and pumping your way thru a load of dirty housewives 

She'd have me running out the door mate haha cock red and dribbling


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Lmao ,my helmet is detaching from the rest of me ! I never thought ide get fucked off with filthy perverted sex lol,she needs help, or a small Shetland pony !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hahaha u met your match here mate get your self a new makita hammer drill with a dildo attachment that should sort her out like I'd get a plug in the wall one too you'll be forever charging the battery lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha u met your match here mate get your self a new makita hammer drill with a dildo attachment that should sort her out like I'd get a plug in the wall one too you'll be forever charging the battery lol


hammer drill? pfft away with your toys..........


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Cunts ....the lot of ya ! Lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

http://maetrllc.com/images/highres/8-2.gif


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 10, 2015)

http://xxxbunker.com/1613054


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hahaha they'll be pics of oil drillers next lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Lmfao


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Aint cleaning so much fun when ya speedin ya tits off loll


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Aint cleaning so much fun when ya speedin ya tits off loll


Lol,fuck the cleaning ,get a slave to do it !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Think I need some speed or something to wake me up lol...been on the cano smoked about 1.5g baked as fu k went to pick little man up from nursery an hour later and left me key in the front door ffs got back and it's just there in keyhole...this volcano gets me smashed lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just in from work and got a nice cold beer open 
Got a big 12ft self inflating paddling pool with electric water filter out the work for a score today. Needless to say the kids are happy as fuck but getting impatient as it's taking forever to fill up with the hose.


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just in from work and got a nice cold beer open
> Got a big 12ft self inflating paddling pool with electric water filter out the work for a score today. Needless to say the kids are happy as fuck but getting impatient as it's taking forever to fill up with the hose.


Yea I remeber when the fire department would come by and fill a pool in a few short.minutes


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Yea I remeber when the fire department would come by and fill a pool in a few short.minutes


I can fill it with love juice in minutes if ya want !


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Just in from work and got a nice cold beer open
> Got a big 12ft self inflating paddling pool with electric water filter out the work for a score today. Needless to say the kids are happy as fuck but getting impatient as it's taking forever to fill up with the hose.


a bit late in the year innit? lol






you scots are certainly made of tougher stuff aren't you.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Do u kiss this slave baz? If not how much for me to fuck her up the shitty then make it clean me shitty coke wit her tongue? Lolol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 10, 2015)

ghb said:


> a bit late in the year innit? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's over 20 degrees C here today. And to be warm for the weekend so it's not too bad. But yeah us scots are a hard breed. Takes more than a little cold to stop us having fun !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Do u kiss this slave baz? If not how much for me to fuck her up the shitty then make it clean me shitty coke wit her tongue? Lolol


Yes m8 ,lots, don't do much for me though, If ya get here u can do what the fuck u want m8,give me a break !, destroyed her arse trying to fist it this morning, she had to take pain killers & go back to bed ! Thought ide fucked her permanently ! God help me .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

If wisdom wasn't banned on my phone ,ide put a PIC up


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> If wisdom wasn't banned on my phone ,ide put a PIC up


Make a new account. I gotta see this bitch lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2015)

nah leave it out, i've just sat down for me tea, toad in the hole! with loads of gravy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 10, 2015)

whats wisdom banned for makka banned aswell not seen him for a while


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 10, 2015)

Your next pomp


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

I ain't got a clue,just said "rules violation" ffs get a grip !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> the mods suck ass they just getting funny cos this is the most active thread on here


Gets on me tits ,I been a member nearly 10 fucking years,all I mentioned was me slave ffs .


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fucking hell this pool is still filling up. Just checked the instructions and it takes 53,000 liters. I'm only about half way there.


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I can fill it with love juice in minutes if ya want !


Haha 40k + gallons sir you could be my new hero


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Haha 40k + gallons sir you could be my new hero


Don't think I've got the strength m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 10, 2015)

someone been deleting my post lol ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

This is she, 50 & filthy !


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3497279
> 
> This is she, 50 & filthy !


She can drink my piss if she wants....


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> She can drink my piss if she wants....


Ok MG, I owe u one anyway, call in ,bring some cat litter & ya cock ring !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Ok MG, I owe u one anyway, call in ,bring some cat litter & ya cock ring !


Any scat play yet ??? Thats wen things really get messy


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Ok MG, I owe u one anyway, call in ,bring some cat litter & ya cock ring !


Lol, does this slave of urs not know any other slaves in the industry still looking for a master? I've room for one!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any scat play yet ??? Thats wen things really get messy


Ya filth monger ! Lol, & yes


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, does this slave of urs not know any other slaves in the industry still looking for a master? I've room for one!


In the industry lmao, she's got a m8, but she's a bit of a horror bag !, but makes a banging curry ! Lmfao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)

Fuck me give it a few days n every cunt is gna want their own slave lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> She can drink my piss if she wants....


I've just asked her & she said "ok,as long as its not a morning piss"


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2015)

Doubt she'd drink newuserlol's piss,shed be smashed to fuck for days !!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I've just asked her & she said "ok,as long as its not a morning piss"


Lmao, I was telling a good m8 bout ur antics ye know and he couldn't take anymore, he says it's not fuckin fair, he wants one now and it's not even good him hearing stuff like that goin on cos it'll twist his mind and pretty much left lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any scat play yet ??? Thats wen things really get messy


He was anal fisting in the morning m sure he saw some skat lmao poor fellas wore his fingernails down bless him


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> He was anal fisting in the morning m sure he saw some skat lmao poor fellas wore his fingernails down bless him


Ya mean she wore em dwn ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 10, 2015)

at 10pm on cbs reality undercover sex slaves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I've just asked her & she said "ok,as long as its not a morning piss"


lol ne sugar puff piss.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Is there ne swap sites i gor bout 600qiuds worth of stuff good stuff n wana swap it for tele n ps4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

ebay? Like


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ebay? Like


I robbed em for a grand n me sis carnt do it for me till mora


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gumtree?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Banging laptop 2good btand top label printers never been worn 110 fred perry jack amongst other things


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

gum clinic.haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Google online swap shops see what comes up like


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Dont see no point aving a lappy these top end smartphones do much the same


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

feels a bit weird being constantly online


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Dont see no point aving a lappy these top end smartphones do much the same


A smart phone and a good tablet then I've no need for a laptop, smart phones good but ye need a bigger tablet for watching stuff on. I've a lenovo yoga tablet, there a good job, the new one has a built in projector


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Booked up marbella last night only 5nights its not really a hols more to see if me niece dad has fixd up n ready to be a father of sort!

Plus of course so i can buy a load of cheap gear n send it back of course lol

Leave 22nd oct


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feels a bit weird being constantly online


Wat me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

aye


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2015)

Aye theyre just easier to break tho I just got me lad a new samsung tablet for his bday its a cracking bit of kit thinking of getting one next crop for me sen


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye


Feel weird for me too the amount of dosh ive done on lappys over the yrs feel a cunt now i no what these top end smartphones can do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

you on whatsapp n that?

the calendar saves my life on the daily, google is my saviour lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

J


Don Gin and Ton said:


> you on whatsapp n that?
> 
> the calendar saves my life on the daily, google is my saviour lol


Just messaged ya on the whatfing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

must be wrong no. Or not me haha email us your number


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A smart phone and a good tablet then I've no need for a laptop, smart phones good but ye need a bigger tablet for watching stuff on. I've a lenovo yoga tablet, there a good job, the new one has a built in projector


Im gettin me lil girl 1 of those for her bd soon not the yogo tho the a10 7? Lenovo


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> must be wrong no. Or not me haha email us your number


It deffo u in the pic lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Im gettin me lil girl 1 of those for her bd soon not the yogo tho the a10 7? Lenovo


I'd like the one with the projector on it but it's fuckin pricy lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

Ava ganda at me thread in the psyshodelic forum i add them yanks goin good lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 10, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Ava ganda at me thread in the psyshodelic forum i add them yanks goin good lolol


Wer bouts man?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wer bouts man?


Idont no how to link on this fone its called "is this cocaine?"


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 10, 2015)

In the hallucinogenic forum


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Good morming all

Spose i really need to have slept to say that but fuck it!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2015)

sleep's over rated anyway man. wish i could say i feel fresh but that's be a porky.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Sleepings cheating! Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

you can sleep when ya dead m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2015)

no sleep til the eastenders omnibus music starts! eating's cheating. 

consecutive days hurts me a lot more than it used to.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Its spose to bacon n mushroom but taste more like sandpaper builders sand aint goin down too easy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2015)

aye I just bodied a BLT. the restorative powers of bacon man. essential (bath) salts & electrolytes n all that jazz.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

ummm ur maken me hungry


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2015)

woop woop just heard the news theres a `spoons opening in the town, bout fucking time lol, hardly any pubs left round here n not one in town centre lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 11, 2015)

Off down grow today for the weekend, will take some pics ,me slave said she's gonna get her knickers wet on way down,take em off & rub em in me face whilst I'm driving ! It's OK I have full comp insurance.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

man i should of gone to 3ch in sted of the grow shop i been useing its like half the price i paid £13 for an air pump and at 3ch its £6 for the same one or get the 2 outlets for 7.50 the 4 outlet one is 12.50 ffs lol


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> mmmm nothing like wearing a bitch like a bracelet


"Stop stop you're hurting me with your ring"
"That's my watch love"


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> man i should of gone to 3ch in sted of the grow shop i been useing its like half the price i paid £13 for an air pump and at 3ch its £6 for the same one or get the 2 outlets for 7.50 the 4 outlet one is 12.50 ffs lol


Well get what you can from 3ch as quickly as possible as in 3-6 months it aint gna exist, chatting to the bloke in the 3ch sdtore down this way n he was saying company is getting out the game an offering the staff at each store the chance to buy the leases n stock off of em etc so they can carry it on as a hydro shop under their own name


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

ah right that sucks lol just as i notice it


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 11, 2015)

Ide love to start a grow shop, but alas the start up costs & business side of things hold me back


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Ide love to start a grow shop, but alas the start up costs & business side of things hold me back


All you need these days is your own website/company. There are wholsellers on the internet who you can then piggy back onto. People order through your website but the wholeseller sends the goods out (so effectively you don't even have stock). You just pay the wholeseller the "wholesale price" whilst the consumer pays the retail price. You keep the difference........may be a way for you to get started. 

And if you wanted to start a shop. You just need to stock up from wholesellers who will give you a sale or return arrangement or decent invoicing terms. Not everyone starts business with 100ks $ in the bank. There is always a way.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone tried the red lamborghini pills that are about? apparently they have replaced tesla`s....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2015)

yup sulfuric acid


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2015)

anywho, who`s body are you disposing of? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2015)

he's either cooking up or offing someone lol. or maybe beoth it is friday after all.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2015)

Fckn hav an eye infection ... very fckn annoyin


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

not sure what is wrong with this ssh the other one is the same but the pp is a little better only been given them ph water 5.5 with
1ml / liter of rizotonic between 4-5 days when pots are dry they was ubder a 400w hps at 3ft away but now under a led panel temps 18 lights out 27 its been with the hps on


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

calmed down now, but how dare they slag my family off they can wait.

what we all up too 2night?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 11, 2015)

Smoking some nice strong Exo wax mixed with psycho and zlh weed, oh and the obligatory beers. It is Friday after all !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Smoking some nice strong Exo wax mixed with psycho and zlh weed, oh and the obligatory beers. It is Friday after all !


 im still on the ritalin i love em lol i did have a cheeky line tho but put the rest away for when pukka gets her in the morn


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

did some post in her that there is a kinda disease where weed n bacci mixed aggravates your lungs in certen people


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 11, 2015)

@Pompeygrow 
At a guess I'd say water more often. You may have let the roots dry a little too much. I never let coco dry that much. What's your RH%?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> @Pompeygrow
> At a guess I'd say water more often. You may have let the roots dry a little too much. I never let coco dry that much. What's your RH%?


between 40-60 % i just didnt wanna over water them they are about 18 days old


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 11, 2015)

When soil in pots drys it still has some moisture near the middle.
Coco drains more evenly (if that makes sense) so if it looks dry on top it's dry all the way through IMO


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

U can over water coco something i was often told u could not do. 

I always found if the pot felt half weight time to water


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

ok cool what ya think about that canna start or is it the same to 0.5 m/l


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> U can over water coco something i was often told u could not do.
> 
> I always found if the pot felt half weight time to water


Did u read the story about the guy over here caught selling on the dn? Caught him with loadsa shit, even had his computer up with all the details of transactions when they got him...apparently anyway lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2015)

Watched that new film bout the krays .. good film


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u read the story about the guy over here caught selling on the dn? Caught him with loadsa shit, even had his computer up with all the details of transactions when they got him...apparently anyway lol



link?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Watched that new film bout the krays .. good film


krays aint worth a wank its all myth they where a pair of nonces the Richardsons run london at the time and wouldnt even give the nonces the time of day!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> link?


http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/northern-ireland/dark-web-drug-network-run-from-coleraine-mans-bedroom-31503735.html

The story in the paper says they found all customers email addresses and other details on the computer he had on when they busted


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/northern-ireland/dark-web-drug-network-run-from-coleraine-mans-bedroom-31503735.html
> 
> The story in the paper says they found all customers email addresses and other details on the computer he had on when they busted


ud be suprised mate, alot of the markets have irish connections


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 11, 2015)

Almost half 8 at night and about 10c and the kids are still out playing in the pool lol.
Best score I've ever spent !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

get yaself down the doc to give up smoking n get these, blag em that they working wonders n your using em a lot your get loads each week. just sold mine on ebay 20 a piece lol theres a earn there, im getting every1 i no who smokes to go get em lolol

n dont worry bout the test they give u to see if your still smoking that stops after a few a few wk and if you dont smoke in the morning/day of the doc your test fine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2015)

what the heck are those things Sambo?
I just use Quick Fix piss Synthetic Urine with Urea for my piss tests. They have worked everytime.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what the heck are those things Sambo?
> I just use Quick Fix piss Synthetic Urine with Urea for my piss tests. They have worked everytime.


lmao its nicotine spray to help give up smoking the gov give em us for free in smoking clubs and they will give u em for month and plenty of em, worth bout $35 per pack of 2


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

how u doing doc? aint heard from ya in ages

il pm ya some pics of the kids they getting big now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2015)

Had a read a that cocaine thread man ha got a lauf


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2015)

ewww la la where the cocaine thread? lol
been good Sambo, I have some exciting news, I might be moving to NY!!!!!!! THE BIG APPLE!!
howz bout you? whats all cool n groovy with you mate?
That's nice of them to help you quit Nicotine like that. I hope it works


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ewww la la where the cocaine thread? lol
> been good Sambo, I have some exciting news, I might be moving to NY!!!!!!! THE BIG APPLE!!
> howz bout you? whats all cool n groovy with you mate?
> That's nice of them to help you quit Nicotine like that. I hope it works


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883296/


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ewww la la where the cocaine thread? lol
> been good Sambo, I have some exciting news, I might be moving to NY!!!!!!! THE BIG APPLE!!
> howz bout you? whats all cool n groovy with you mate?
> That's nice of them to help you quit Nicotine like that. I hope it works


lol did you read the post doc the gov her give em away from free it you go to a smoking clinic, i want em to sell mate lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2015)

that's a fuckin BRILLANT idea Sambo!
I hope you make a killing!! and give em a sample of your herb to get them to switch up to only your herb and the dough will be fuckin Pouring in mate! fuck yeah!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's a fuckin BRILLANT idea Sambo!
> I hope you make a killing!! and give em a sample of your herb to get them to switch up to only your herb and the dough will be fuckin Pouring in mate! fuck yeah!


i reckon between me and a few we could easy get 20-30 a week at 20 a piece thats a nice lil beer money.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2015)

lol,. u crack me up...sounds like a plan.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 11, 2015)

haha just read that coke thing ur off ya nut @newuserlol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 11, 2015)

have been real good n saved the gear for puks tomorrow

dieing to get it out n work me magic lol


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 11, 2015)

That thread. Fucking wish I had a friend like that. Some cunts are never happy. Coke never did a lot for me but, looking back, it was undoubtedly shit coke. That stuff looks good even to me.

As for them pills.......fuck. Now your putting the want on me


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2015)

rambo have you been pharma free for even one day since you returned from your hols this year? seems like this has become the "what is he on today thread" lol

coke thread was ok i suppose, you had a cpl of yanks on the hook, can't believe they couldn't get decent gear in the states though, it just goes to show how well the feds do their job because you go south of the border and it is coke country! if you havenet been to mexico i would make that your next family hols destination, pay for the trip and the next five by bringing home a little parcel up your hoop. even the bashed powdered shite is the rocket apparently, even the hotel waiter has the fuego.

shitty weathers today, think the paddling pool may be done for the year hulk. indian summer was a bit of a let down like.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Sep 12, 2015)

Any voucher codes for breeders boutique ? ​


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning all, Jeysus H Christ , these ZLH are bastard huge !!! & full of bud !!!, take a PIC or 2 later if I can get in there ! P's had me arse licked half the night & then took her outside & pissed all over her , fucking filthy article !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Any voucher codes for breeders boutique ? ​


 Discount code: ROLLITUP gives either 10 or 15% discount, cant remember which


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

Morning all, how is everyone?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2015)

DST said:


> All you need these days is your own website/company. There are wholsellers on the internet who you can then piggy back onto. People order through your website but the wholeseller sends the goods out (so effectively you don't even have stock). You just pay the wholeseller the "wholesale price" whilst the consumer pays the retail price. You keep the difference........may be a way for you to get started.
> 
> And if you wanted to start a shop. You just need to stock up from wholesellers who will give you a sale or return arrangement or decent invoicing terms. Not everyone starts business with 100ks $ in the bank. There is always a way.


Thanks DST, gave me food for thought there !


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, how is everyone?


0 wanks, 1 joint, 2 coffees, and 3 shits. i got my priorities all fucked up this morning!.

doing fuck all really, in work atm then the match is an early kick off so i'll just watch in the house and i got a 1kg+ centre cut fillet steak for the tea and that is pretty much the highlight of the weekend.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

gotta clear out the cupboard today to make way for the 2 50L bags of soil ive got down in the garage lol, oh n go buy some perlite


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3498366


BAZ the builder ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3498366


haha is it bad that my missus` mum has one of those, n a 7ft crucifix to strap ppl to lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

would u say that a 600w 2000k is dual spec ? just i thought it was but looking at it it seems more for flowering


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 12, 2015)

Its a bit random but has anyone here done a course with Alpha-Cat Labs if so what did you think ? it sounds very interesting


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> would u say that a 600w 2000k is dual spec ? just i thought it was but looking at it it seems more for flowering


*its a high red spectrum bulb*


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> haha is it bad that my missus` mum has one of those, n a 7ft crucifix to strap ppl to lmao


it sounds like some freaky shit is happening in that room loll


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2015)

well i kinda fucked up the cook burnt it a little but what i got from .4g is some of the best smoke i ever had proper rock ya world shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

kk off to the grow shop


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> it sounds like some freaky shit is happening in that room loll


And you my friend would be completely correct lol


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks mate


R1b3n4 said:


> Discount code: ROLLITUP gives either 10 or 15% discount, cant remember which


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2015)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Thanks mate


I think it's just RIU.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

DST said:


> I think it's just RIU.


Thought both worked? Anyhoo on this one ill defer to your knowledge lol


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Sep 12, 2015)

DST said:


> I think it's just RIU.


Thank you


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 12, 2015)

Bondage water sports and rock cooking all in one page haha thread never ceases to amaze me lol...right guess its time for a brew amd a blast on the cano....oh and G ill be chopping in just over a week so will hava a nice mix zip for ya bro


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2015)

What's peoples thoughts on the zlh, smoke wise ? Got to say it looks wonderful !smelling fantastic, lemon sherbet


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> What's peoples thoughts on the zlh, smoke wise ? Got to say it looks wonderful !smelling fantastic, lemon sherbet


marmite weed mate I love it but my buyer doenst, feed tha cunt up tho she can take it


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> marmite weed mate I love it but my buyer doenst, feed tha cunt up tho she can take it


I know what ya saying Z, ec was 1.4 & no signs of burn, greedy fuckers !
You OK Zedd ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 12, 2015)

Aye 1st time I smoked it I loved it but wore very thin after a few grows for me and a few others but stinks like no other the sort that leaves bags smelling of it for ages when theyre empty!...one of these glues ihave smellspretty similar


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2015)

Strong enough though Ghett ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeh yeh happy weed nice stone man


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 12, 2015)

pukkas just left top top bloke, was really good to av a sesh althought the pure was too much for them lol

passed on all hellos


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

what do u boys think of the Wilma 4 Big any good ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what do u boys think of the Wilma 4 Big any good ?


Ask MG, he's used willmas .Good kit though.Prefer my Alien system, its very flexible ,u can arrange it any way u want.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

i would get one if i was confident i could keep the water temp right and not fuck up the feed lol i almost brought one last crop but just been reading Wilma moded in to dwc as well as top feed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

see what ya mean tho the Wilma pots seem to close together for my liking


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Drink drink drink


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> see what ya mean tho the Wilma pots seem to close together for my liking


I agree, get the alien system and then u can torture bazs head with ur never ending questions lol...


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I know what ya saying Z, ec was 1.4 & no signs of burn, greedy fuckers !
> You OK Zedd ?


yeah im good mate been out biking stoned on exo b dead soon no doubt


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I agree, get the alien system and then u can torture bazs head with ur never ending questions lol...


Happy wit that win mg ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah im good mate been out biking stoned on exo b dead soon no doubt


Ahh will u ever just cheer up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

lol the cunt would put me on ignore


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy wit that win mg ?


Fuckin right m8, good to see the new boy scoring too


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuckin right m8, good to see the new boy scoring too


Bentekes goal was the best tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah im good mate been out biking stoned on exo b dead soon no doubt


U need a slave m8, head up to see baz for a few days lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Bentekes goal was the best tho


Aww gone fuck off would ye, I know ur type


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U need a slave m8, head up to see baz for a few days lol


lol ive tried a fair bit of kinky shit but tbh im not really into it, feels a bit oppressive with more than 3 people lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Strong enough though Ghett ?


imo keep a bit for percy and cure for a month then give it to the slave from a cano and watch the gush/mindcontrol happiness that wil follow


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

imo if ide selected the top nugs and cured em for 2 months then smokers would get a taste of the potency, with a cano dry it out for a wekk then blast it and ull b red eyed imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

I grow the lemon for 10 weeks and I think it's pretty strong, still getting me stoned anyway....I've had no complaints about it, looking rid of it tho cos I find I have to stress it to get the best out of it and it can't take it And thros out nanners the bitch


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I grow the lemon for 10 weeks and I think it's pretty strong, still getting me stoned anyway....I've had no complaints about it, looking rid of it tho cos I find I have to stress it to get the best out of it and it can't take it And thros out nanners the bitch


I didnt't stress em but just put 16 in 11 l pots in a 1sq m tray in a 1.2 tent and she yields if u let that top grow a bit


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aww gone fuck off would ye, I know ur type


Ha cudn give a shit bout that handicap league just sayn best goal of the lot


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

What u growing atm zeddd? Exo still ur main one


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I didnt't stress em but just put 16 in 11 l pots in a 1sq m tray in a 1.2 tent and she yields if u let that top grow a bit


Aye just don't suit my setup m8, with these systems I need something I can bend and top a little and keep all heads the same level, still def good smke tho just looking something that works better for me


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha cudn give a shit bout that handicap league just sayn best goal of the lot


I'm just north of ur city next week, might be doing a bit down ther till Xmas, bit to do in dundrum too


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

I switched over to cexo, much better cheese than the clone only. 

Even without fish emulsion foliar, she wafts musky marine life into my nose holes.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I switched over to cexo, much better cheese than the clone only.
> 
> Even without fish emulsion foliar, she wafts musky marine life into my nose holes.
> View attachment 3498567


Who's exos this?

And u sure u had the real exo?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I switched over to cexo, much better cheese than the clone only.
> 
> Even without fish emulsion foliar, she wafts musky marine life into my nose holes.
> View attachment 3498567


see ya then


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

man the weed I like and the weed that sells, lol, so yeah exo and a few exo zlh xs, best seed weed I had recently was the pink weed from BB but not too sure what they name it but in that lot is a pheno i want but cant find again, its done at 45 days


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> see ya then


thanks Z. I'll definitely be around more then, been busy with the new op. 

the room went better than expected once i took the time and designed a mock-up, majorly twatted up the first round. just waiting for the first plant to get out of line before i pound her into submission. cheers


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Who's exos this?
> 
> And u sure u had the real exo?


No, I'm not sure if have the legit one or not tbh. time will tell.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)

The lemon is really nice but gets boring quick. I like it but I think I'm gonna focus on the Exo, livers and some new seed strains from now on, I've still a load of zlh x seeds to work through and so far I've had pretty much all females.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)

I need the psycho again this one I just chopped was my only cut of it and I had nowhere to keep a mother before I flowered her out. So now the only clone only I have is the livers.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I need the psycho again this one I just chopped was my only cut of it and I had nowhere to keep a mother before I flowered her out. So now the only clone only I have is the livers.


I found the livers a very finicky plant and a longer flower time so needs some skills imo not sure I ever cracked it tbh always got more quicker fro exo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

What's the crack with mods deleting my post asking who has psychosis? Holy fuck yous are taking it a bit far when I can't even ask what folk are growin......


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 12, 2015)

Like you have been told repeatedly, we don't allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away seeds, plants, or bud.

When I get tired of having to delete your posts, I'll just delete you.

Are you starting to understand?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the crack with mods deleting my post asking who has psychosis? Holy fuck yous are taking it a bit far when I can't even ask what folk are growin......


that's retards for ya man lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Like you have been told repeatedly, we don't allow any talk of buying, selling, trading, or giving away seeds, plants, or bud.
> 
> When I get tired of having to delete your posts, I'll just delete you.
> 
> Are you starting to understand?


I was asking who still had it, an old clone that's been about for ages and some folk care about......is that not what this shits all about? Not with u it's not, it's all about laying down the law in the uk thread, it could nearly be classed as racism ffs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

We can't talk about buying seeds but u advertise for company's for us to buy seeds from? So we can't talk about the companies that pay u money for advertising? How the fuck does that work lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

i went to an americans home once, that sonuvabeach had his finger on the a-bomb button the whole time. he just sat there taking drags off his fag, other hand on the button. them yanks are power hungry mongrels.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i went to an americans home once, that sonuvabeach had his finger on the a-bomb button the whole time. he just sat there taking drags off his fag, other hand on the button. them yanks are power hungry mongrels.


No, just complete bellends imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i went to an americans home once, that sonuvabeach had his finger on the a-bomb button the whole time. he just sat there taking drags off his fag, other hand on the button. them yanks are power hungry mongrels.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I found the livers a very finicky plant and a longer flower time so needs some skills imo not sure I ever cracked it tbh always got more quicker fro exo


I got skills tho man. I'm gonna nail the livers 1st time. Ask sambo my smoke is the shit lol !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I got skills tho man. I'm gonna nail the livers 1st time. Ask sambo my smoke is the shit lol !


yeah man I heard


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah man I heard


Good to know word travels. I'm gonna be trying some new strains soon so if I get anything nice it will be made available.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3498624


jus cos your paranoid doesn't mean they arnt out to get you, yano u were in tha wrong and theyre catching up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Good to know word travels. I'm gonna be trying some new strains soon so if I get anything nice it will be made available.


do u not know the rules man ? lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> jus cos your paranoid doesn't mean they arnt out to get you, yano u were in tha wrong and theyre catching up


That's some cryptic shit right there mate. Lol. Care to elaborate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> do u not know the rules man ? lol


Do you not know how to grow yet ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

I see the slippery one hasn't been about, must have slipped away for a few days down his slippery slope lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

im still learning man


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Do you not know how to grow yet ?


 I'll answer that! "No"


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> That's some cryptic shit right there mate. Lol. Care to elaborate?[/QUOT just pish man too much vino lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

only had 3 grows and only 2 good grows but still have problems lol well not problems just not reading what the plants need


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

i thought i was doing all right lol

only the seedlings i wasnt sure about but gave them a little feed yesturday changed to a mh and they have perked up


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

So is anyone growing psychosis ATM, I'd love to compare notes from when I was growin it?........


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> only had 3 grows and only 2 good grows but still have problems lol well not problems just not reading what the plants need


don't worry man you've had 2 good grows out of 3, the plants generally need feeding daily, old timers/experts will tell u this is not so, but who to believe...no one, believe the plants by learning to read the leaves, they do not lie....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

any one watching the boxing ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

This smokes actually alright zeddd, smoking it meself ATM for a change m8......and less of the grow talk lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

i got dragged in to it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 12, 2015)

90sec of first round ffs

mind he is a big old cunt


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> This smokes actually alright zeddd, smoking it meself ATM for a change m8......and less of the grow talk lol


yeah thanks man its not too sad imo im f wasted on it tbh


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah thanks man its not too sad imo im f wasted on it tbh


I see what u meant by the description of it tho, why was that anyway do ye know?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I see what u meant by the description of it tho, why was that anyway do ye know?


it was dialling in the gavita for the first time, the lux was intense and I got a lot of strecth on trained plants, fuk me learned my lesson and turned the fukker down till the stretch stopped , happened to coincincide with a hot june growing so needed ac, all of this conspired to cause immature calyx development imo but potency at 12 weeks is pretty reasonable imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2015)

See mayweather fights later, wont be staying up for it tho I've shit to do, probly not worth it anyway


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm just north of ur city next week, might be doing a bit down ther till Xmas, bit to do in dundrum too


Dundrum is a great spot for checkin out women..  sure if ur knockin around let me know


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dundrum is a great spot for checkin out women..  sure if ur knockin around let me know


Yeah I done a fair bit of work around dundrum before, was Xmas time too and it was busy as fuck.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I done a fair bit of work around dundrum before, was Xmas time too and it was busy as fuck.


Yea it be crazy around there at xmas time .. women just luv there shoppin ha ...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 13, 2015)

i did a bit of work out in cork once good there for the birds aswell


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2015)

I've a problem, my ballast's are outside of tent in garage, I think they are getting condensation on them in morning when they are switched off & cooling down, this one was tripping electric, & as u can see its got water marks all over it,they r brand new, any suggestions please ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 13, 2015)

man that aint good dose ur ballast get hot then just ive got the same one and mine dont even get warm and mine is out side in my shed


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 13, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> Its a bit random but has anyone here done a course with Alpha-Cat Labs if so what did you think ? it sounds very interesting


Anyone?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lien on the sofa wit a fckn hangover


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2015)

exodus mission said:


> Anyone?



asking in the wrong place mate. i can safely speak for everybody here when i say we do not pay money to be told how shit our gear is lol!.


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lien on the sofa wit a fckn hangover



is that from the booze or the match result? got your asses handed to ya there by a very average utd side. who will be first to go this season, brenda or mourinho?!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lien on the sofa wit a fckn hangover


Just got back from london just sniffin ritalin lol cokes finished lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> is that from the booze or the match result? got your asses handed to ya there by a very average utd side. who will be first to go this season, brenda or mourinho?!


Think ur wrong g i dnt support a premership team ha  .. mickey mouse football it is


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2015)

you lying cunt, you have irish in your name you must support liverpool.........................


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Just got back from london just sniffin ritalin lol cokes finished lol


Meerkov stuff should be here this week cant wait to give it a bash ... ur liken these ritalin aint ya


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

What bout chelsea lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

ghb said:


> you lying cunt, you have irish in your name you must support liverpool.........................


Just cause we built liverpool dnt mean we hav to support there clubs


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Meerkov stuff should be here this week cant wait to give it a bash ... ur liken these ritalin aint ya


Don will give another opinion of soon n we will confirm hulks lemon is fucking lush


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

I was only sayin this mornin id luv to see chelsea loose a few more and jose gets sacked ha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

@Hulk wdrags said it was some of the nicest lemon hes had an he hates lemon!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Meerkov stuff should be here this week cant wait to give it a bash ... ur liken these ritalin aint ya


How much u get of kovo?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> How much u get of kovo?


Just a g man to giv it a bash


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just a g man to giv it a bash


U wont be disapointed mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

Whos spurs playing today?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Villa i think man ???


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 13, 2015)

Can use vip box on me fone?


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

I thought to myself last night when I saw the Everton result, GHB will be on riu gasing about football.....
Nice Benteke goal though. Liverpool are pants unfortunately. Brendans teeth are too white, they seem to be dazzling all the players when trying to make passes.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Can use vip box on me fone?


Dnt know but u shud defo dwnload the showbox app


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I've a problem, my ballast's are outside of tent in garage, I think they are getting condensation on them in morning when they are switched off & cooling down, this one was tripping electric, & as u can see its got water marks all over it,they r brand new, any suggestions please ?
> View attachment 3498928


screw the thing perpendicular to something so the water will run off it. make sure the water isn't dripping onto from above. you can also place a small fan near to keep condensation evaporating.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2015)

my cannabis college teacher mentioned that i must wait until a plant is 2 meters in height before i commence with flowering, so at 1.828 meters i'm near ready.



exodus mission said:


> Its a bit random but has anyone here done a course with Alpha-Cat Labs if so what did you think ?


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> my cannabis college teacher mentioned that i must wait until a plant is 2 meters in height before i commence with flowering, so at 1.828 meters i'm near ready.
> View attachment 3498956


the structure of the plant is pretty poor for overall yield and consistency. it looks like you have done nothing at all to it and as a result the majority of the growth is at the bottom of the plant with one main branch dominating the others.

where are you flowering?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes true. It's just the natural structure of a very sativa dom. malawi hybrid. was hoping the female from the cross wld express more but this looks like the male bodhi malawi f1 prevailed. normally i wldnt grow anything like this, it's a test plant.

I'll bend it and perhaps place it under scrog net, while making thinning cuts and removing some of the lowers. i have high basement ceilings, so it's worth a go. _like to see the natural form when i can, at least a first run. _ the vigor from these heavy satys will allow for quick rebound from topping and thining. guessing 14 weeks flower but have no idea what i've gotten myself into haha.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)

Cheers Rambo. Nice to know my weed gets the approval of other growers ! This was my nicest crop of zlh so far, the psycho is fucking lovely at 10 weeks as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2015)

10 wk psycho was my last bit. Great buzz. Knocked you for a 6 easy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Don will give another opinion of soon n we will confirm hulks lemon is fucking lush


deffo smells the part, I'm away to bash it in the Cano asap. Smells way more lemony than most lem haze and more than my plemon.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo smells the part, I'm away to bash it in the Cano asap. Smells way more lemony than most lem haze and more than my plemon.


Let me know what you think mate. I'd appreciate your opinion. 
It's been grown with only biobizz and ripen in biobizz soil.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo smells the part, I'm away to bash it in the Cano asap. Smells way more lemony than most lem haze and more than my plemon.


And remember this is also only just over a week since chop and no cure. It will taste even better when I cure the rest of it for a month or so.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

This lemon sounds tasty hulk


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> This lemon sounds tasty hulk


It is mate you won't be disappointed.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It is mate you won't be disappointed.


Im sure i wont ...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyway 3 more days and I'm off to Amsterdam. Gonna hit up the grey area and see if they got any new BB strains in compared to the last couple times I've been and it's only been Dog and blue pit !


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Anyway 3 more days and I'm off to Amsterdam. Gonna hit up the grey area and see if they got any new BB strains in compared to the last couple times I've been and it's only been Dog and blue pit !


Enjoy lad. It's been quite mild here last few days. If you like your Morocan hash go to Cheech and Chongs on De Clerq straat and ask for some Tbisla. Pronounced tuh-bee-sla. It is the best Morocan hash in the Dam. Ask for Red and tell him your Scottish friend who lived round the corner told you to come.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Enjoy lad. It's been quite mild here last few days. If you like your Morocan hash go to Cheech and Chongs on De Clerq straat and ask for some Tbisla. Pronounced tuh-bee-sla. It is the best Morocan hash in the Dam. Ask for Red and tell him your Scottish friend who lived round the corner told you to come.


I will do mate cheers D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2015)

canny tasty man. just taken me an hour n a half to do an hours work lol. 

mmmm tbisla.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 13, 2015)

couple weeks into flower and the girls are frosty as fuck and stink!! it's a mix between cat piss and citrus


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> couple weeks into flower and the girls are frosty as fuck and stink!! it's a mix between cat piss and citrus


Did you keep all of them? How big are they now?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 13, 2015)

kept 4 in the end. they're between 6-7 foot now and stopped stretching. They're all root bound though, so not sure if they'll survive til harvest. I thought 42l pots would be more then enough, but their root mass is massive and they're dying off.

A failed experiment.

On the plus side I've found a guy that sells homegrown hydro for 120 an oz, and he's only 20mins up the road.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2015)

Ow.….me cock


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 14, 2015)

Winter is coming keep your willy warm lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2015)

What we all up to then? Is that kovos gear irish?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> What we all up to then? Is that kovos gear irish?


Aye it is man  ... im just playn fifa smokin a j of sum luvly lemon


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 14, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> What we all up to then? Is that kovos gear irish?


Smoking a nice joint of psycho drinking some beers getting ready to watch the Newcastle game.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 14, 2015)

I wanted some more of that lemon but fucked me sending addys over the wkend lovely smoke


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2015)

evening chaps, bit fukked on cured weed hope yer all good


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 14, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/dog-attacks-two-young-girls-outside-primary-school-gates/ar-AAehaUb?ocid=U270DHP stupid bitch should never be able to have dogs again if she cant control them

if that was my little girls i would have ripped her fucking head off


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/dog-attacks-two-young-girls-outside-primary-school-gates/ar-AAehaUb?ocid=U270DHP stupid bitch should never be able to have dogs again if she cant control them
> 
> if that was my little girls i would have ripped her fucking head off


pompey man u were chillin b4 u read that, imo its all bs to wind people up and sell stuff/ideas get ya pissed off and angry, fuk em let the dogs eat imo lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2015)

Look up at midday if you are in the south of the country

http://www.battleofbritainday.co.uk/#!about/mainPage


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2015)

morning lads.

deeks this from high times, they should wear a fucking mask i tell you. it's in jamaica this year after the fuck on cancelling it in amsterdam last year. it's 1 USD to 120 Jamaican dollar just now. 
*BOOTHS *

*VENDOR BOOTH*
The price is *$2,000 USD *for a *5’x10’ space* (5 feet wide and 10 feet deep) in the smoking area and includes *4 tickets *for your staff to work the booth.

*SPONSOR BOOTH *
The price is *$4,000 USD* for a *10’x10’ space*in the smoking area and includes *8 tickets* for your staff to work the booth.
Includes a 50% discount on any entries submitted into the competition. 

*LARGE SPONSOR BOOTH*
A *20x10* is* $7,500 USD* and comes with *16 tickets*. 
A *20x20* is *$14,000 USD* and comes with *32 tickets.* 
A *20x30* is *$21,000 USD* and comes with *48 tickets. *
A* 20x40* is *$28,000 USD *and comes with *64 tickets. *

*YOU CAN ENTER *

*HIGH TIMES WORLD CANNABIS CUP
Central California*
*Entries due October 13-14 *

YOU CAN ENTER IN THESE 12 CATEGORIES: INDICA, SATIVA, HYBRID, NON-SOLVENT HASH, INDICA CONCENTRATE, SATIVA CONCENTRATE, HYBRID CONCENTRATE, EDIBLES, TOPICALS, CBD FLOWERS, CBD HASH, AND CBD EDIBLES.

- You can only enter 1 entry per category
- Price is *$1,000 per entry* _(or $500 with a sponsor booth at the Cannabis Cup in Jamaica)_ and you will receive 2 vendor tickets with each entry.
- Entries require *56 *grams of cannabis in *14* counts of *4* gram containers, *28* counts of *1* gram containers of concentrate or non-solvent hash, and *20* samples of edibles/topicals.


*JAMAICAN WORLD CANNABIS CUP 
Negril *
Entries due *November 6-7*
*ONLY OPEN TO JAMAICAN CULTIVATORS
MUST SHOW JAMAICAN I.D.*

YOU CAN ENTER INDICA, SATIVA, HYBRID, AND HASH
- Price is *20,000 Jamaican Dollars per entry*

*CANNABIS CUP AWARDS*
1st, 2nd, and 3rd place trophies and lavish coverage in the magazine to the winners!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2015)

sod growing get into event management lads. raking it in they are.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

Pussies.....didn't take long for the Dutch to get rid of them. 1 canx show and off they run. 
Fireballs at start of week 6. 7 weeker maybe?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2015)

I love how they put Central California.....begs the question. Have they even got a secured location yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2015)

it's luaghable man. I know they're a bunch of stoners but these days it is possible to not be absolutely shit at organising an event and be high doing it.

Nice fireballs man. should call it quickee kush


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 15, 2015)

Works done, bag is packed, just sitting having a smoke and a drink for the night then tomorrow morning it's Dam bound !! 
I'm gonna pop a green 2k Dutch e just before I go thru airport security so I'm gonna be coming up mid flight. So by time I land in the dam I'm gonna be in a bit of a state already lol !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2015)

hahaha travelling back in time on a cowie lol. Good drills.

broke the new lad from work in last night. am like death warmed up today. Got in half 2. Refused clubbing but carried on in a bar anyway. Load of beak. Missus remind me this morning were off to see florence and the machine tonight ffs.

I couldn't even manage a pint with dinner today. Black hawk down... Gonna have to have a cowie myself I think.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2015)

Ordered a load more of them rit tabs today i actually dont like proper phet too much but that mild adhd shit i like. Couldnt resist another g of kovo either lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2015)

cat nap o clock for Donald haha


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2015)

re the cup in jamaica you weren't seriously thinking about it where you don? sounds a right stitch up.....



TheHulk11 said:


> Works done, bag is packed, just sitting having a smoke and a drink for the night then tomorrow morning it's Dam bound !!
> I'm gonna pop a green 2k Dutch e just before I go thru airport security so I'm gonna be coming up mid flight. So by time I land in the dam I'm gonna be in a bit of a state already lol !



have a goodun lad, get in the windows with the blue lights, they let you stick it up their arse!.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2015)

fuck that lad you seen the murder rate. And after high times robbed BB of the money for the last stall they can gtf.

I might ask em for a freebie as a wind up.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's luaghable man. I know they're a bunch of stoners but these days it is possible to not be absolutely shit at organising an event and be high doing it.
> 
> Nice fireballs man. should call it quickee kush


that's really bad man I got a exhibition stand 2 m front at London arena for 500 per day, high times lol remember that nic Escondido transplanting what a fukin disgrace


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> re the cup in jamaica you weren't seriously thinking about it where you don? sounds a right stitch up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that mate I've learned to stay away from blue lights it's usually coppers or if your in the dam bummers. I'll stick to the red lights thanks lol. It's my mates first time in the dam so I'm gonna get him proper fucked up, booze, pills, weed, hash, mushies, and anything else I can get my hands on !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't wait till I get back as well. I've got about 5 oz of sugar trim and airy buds that I'm gonna turn into wax 
And I've also got another plant or 2 coming down on Saturday !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

Went to docs yesterday, put me on mirtazipane 30mg, happy days .


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Can't wait till I get back as well. I've got about 5 oz of sugar trim and airy buds that I'm gonna turn into wax
> And I've also got another plant or 2 coming down on Saturday !
> View attachment 3500612


How do you turn that into hash mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> How do you turn that into hash mate?


We're's beena with his flame thrower PIC ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> How do you turn that into hash mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

Lol Z, nice m8,that's the quick way


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> How do you turn that into hash mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3500665


Lmao


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2015)

mattyblade1 said:


> Thanks for your help


Only joking, various ways to make hash, a google search for a hash making guide will probably be easier than trying to explain


----------



## mattyblade1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok mate good idea cheers


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2015)

Im hungry fucking starved in fact


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Im hungry fucking starved in fact


Our pizzas,potato skins, wings,garlic bread n coke just turnt up you saying that lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

Just pussy on the menu for me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 15, 2015)

Rambo your always hungry mate not seen any pics of a huge 10oz burger for ages what's happening lol

Picture dump at 7 weeks in and a couple of 1000watt heat damage shots Lool.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

@ new youre a chemist m8, u tried
*Mirtazapine ?*


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Im hungry fucking starved in fact


town diner is open 2 more hours, that's nxt stop. a few hrs in the grn hse, earned keep. OlyCow man she's startin stink.. (no supplights, leccy6 fans in sm space.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 15, 2015)

Whats this mirtazapine do then? Stop your cock from falling off?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Whats this mirtazapine do then? Stop your cock from falling off?


Lol,there anti depressants Ghett, you wouldn't think I need em having a kinky fuck slave on tap, but apparently I'm depressed !


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2015)

sativa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well gimme some then lol I feel depressed most days haha.....u been thru a big change tho aint ya mate somethings got to give....or was that the slaves arsehole?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 15, 2015)

Mirtizepine are a decent anti d, help ya sleep and stop the 2 pump n spurt lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well gimme some then lol I feel depressed most days haha.....u been thru a big change tho aint ya mate somethings got to give....or was that the slaves arsehole?


Yes m8, me head's like a box of frogs , Zedd knows the score,hit nail on the head few weeks ago. Yes, I thought ide killed her whilst I was fisting her back door ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Mirtizepine are a decent anti d, help ya sleep and stop the 2 pump n spurt lol


Slept 10 hrs last night m8 !, & got Viagra for me cock lol


----------



## ovo (Sep 15, 2015)

flee to me remote elf.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amsterdam. Let's fucking have you !!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2015)

morning all


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2015)

just had this come across my FB.......






ALERTS TO THREATS IN 2015 EUROPE
From JOHN CLEESE

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent events in Syria and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorised from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.

The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralysing the country's military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbour" and "Lose."

Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels ..

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be right, Mate." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the last final escalation level.

Regards,
John Cleese ,
British writer, actor and tall person

And as a final thought - Greece is collapsing, the Iranians are getting aggressive, and Rome is in disarray. Welcome back to 430 BC.

Life is too short...


----------



## makka (Sep 16, 2015)

how do lads? everyone good mee hopes

well its been a f'kin nightmare for me growing lately had two monster exos in dwc buckets easy 8 ozers each and lost them to root rot/brown slime! never had that shit in my life man! i coulda cried honest lol tried allsorts piranha juice / bleach / aquashield the shit was just persistent the plants looked decent on top but froze in time no production at all it seemed and slowly eating itself to the top so cut mi losses and moved on got 3 exos in just rooted a 2 ozer exo 3 week in flower in soil a pineaplle haze fem just poppd well it fucked mi crimbo crop up but oh well grow on eh lessons learnt along the way oh n i got 10 rqs cheese seeds on route also.

@Thc247 bro that cheese was fire i wont lie and the weight was decent too 5 oz a plant two plants 400 hps dual spec so was happy with that hence ordered some more as i never took cuts well i did but my pal was fucked so ended up sorting him out and he never kept cuts his self the clown like i told him! so seed searching it was lol 

been away to long lads av missed ya cunts lol


----------



## makka (Sep 16, 2015)

since when did u get famous! @zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 16, 2015)

makka said:


> since when did u get famous! @zeddd lol


I been zeddd for 5 year, whose this c stealing my name


----------



## makka (Sep 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I been zeddd for 5 year, whose this c stealing my name


lol shoulda got copyrights on it theiving cunts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

anyone any experience with acoustic box fans?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone any experience with acoustic box fans?


only standing next to a few lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

hahah hows your hearing? on a scale of pin drop to corn beef


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone any experience with acoustic box fans?


I cracked me sweed on one once !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone any experience with acoustic box fans?


shagged a few thais


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

lol

sick of reading about fans now, heads battered with it. i only need a 5 inch tops and they don't really come in less than 6 and they're 1000m3 for a 3x3 that's fuckin daft


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2015)

The 5" rvk are quiet enough Don,had one in me shed in garden for years,couldn't hear a thing if ya do ya ducting tidy


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2015)

i had an 8" tornado, pretty much same one dst uses but i thought it sounded like a tornado lol, got an 8" one of these now






hell of a lot quieter and built in dimmer, temps are the same but it has a lower rating than the tornado i just have it set up a bit more efficiently.

imo go for the 5" rvk don, you will not regret it.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

ghb said:


> i had an 8" tornado, pretty much same one dst uses but i thought it sounded like a tornado lol, got an 8" one of these now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a tornado down the road but the box fan I bought in the Dam is 10 times quieter. Dons heard both and will vouch on that. The one I bought here is custom made by my local grow shop.


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2015)

DST said:


> We have a tornado down the road but the box fan I bought in the Dam is 10 times quieter. Dons heard both and will vouch on that. The one I bought here is custom made by my local grow shop.


it's nice peace of mind when you have low temps and noise isn't it?.
anybody else ever use that phone app in their grow room? i tried it once and it was comparable to a boeing 737 landing one nautical mile away i shit you not lol. now it is like an air conditioning unit at 100ft. some realy scientific numbers there.

trust you to have a custom jobby, but then they do look very simple, it's basically an existing metal fan stuffed in an mdf box.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

Absolutely. The tornados are like that. But it was Don that pointed out the superior build of the one I have. They have even sanded down the corners, the fan is mounted and there's the egg type foam in there as well. It should be proper...cost a bit if I remember. But aye, it was for piece of mind and you couldn't hear a single thing outside the room. My persie grow I have an 8 inch ruck but no next door neighbour to worry about.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah hows your hearing? on a scale of pin drop to corn beef


fairly decent lol

standing next to 4 accoustic 6" fans is like standing next to 1 normal fan noise-wise, you get a faint noise of air blowing but next to no noise from the motor etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol
> 
> sick of reading about fans now, heads battered with it. i only need a 5 inch tops and they don't really come in less than 6 and they're 1000m3 for a 3x3 that's fuckin daft


look up squirrel/cage fans instead maybe n box it in yourself, plenty of guides on the interwebs?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amsterdam tonight !


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2015)

U goin the game there tomora hulk ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice 1 hulk live it up baby have a belter mate..

Some just under 7 week apollo not much smell or flav but she packs a punch rips.the chest on the cano hot sweats and cool eyes


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice 1 hulk live it up baby have a belter mate..
> 
> Some just under 7 week apollo not much smell or flav but she packs a punch rips.the chest on the cano hot sweats and cool eyes View attachment 3501283


Looks tasty man..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks can be deceiving lol it just tastes a bit hashy maybe a slight tinge of pine or something


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looks can be deceiving lol it just tastes a bit hashy maybe a slight tinge of pine or something


That they can man ha ..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 16, 2015)

I bet gaz is sampling some flavours round about now


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe sum plemon


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2015)

From what ive heard hes still buzzing of that e he had before the flight lol mad fucker every1 whos had them green 2ks now has said they are the nuts


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Amsterdam tonight !
> View attachment 3501271


Looks like the Grasshopper young grasshopper.. Been proper pissing it down as well...hope yer behaving.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> From what ive heard hes still buzzing of that e he had before the flight lol mad fucker every1 whos had them green 2ks now has said they are the nuts


Would love to try one but would need to get rid of the family for a couple of days.....miracles happen anyone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

cheers for the info lads. I'm still edging towards a box fan. The bit that narcs me, it is basically just the same metal innards in them all with a bit mdf round it for 2 ton. Not that I want to fuck on making one mind.

my neighbour is my birds uncle so it has to be stealth as.

to top it off my insulations about 2mm thick. Expensive month coming.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Would love to try one but would need to get rid of the family for a couple of days.....miracles happen anyone?


no business trips coming up? Like October maybe. On an island?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

maybe a6" with an sms controller. Fuckin sick of hiding it tbh.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Would love to try one but would need to get rid of the family for a couple of days.....miracles happen anyone?


The e i could help ya out with anytime but getting rid of the fam for a night sorry ya on ur own ur missus is a blackbelt in some martial art isnt she so sorry im gonna have to be a whuss lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2015)

How where the silver bars don?

Im done wit em i didnt even have 1 of them green 2ks but always good to hear a true pillreport


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

spot on man good Dutch Mandy. I'm a bit broken today like but it is my second day on the wreck. Mg is decent but probably not the 220 end of things I reckon.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> spot on man good Dutch Mandy. I'm a bit broken today like but it is my second day on the wreck. Mg is decent but probably not the 220 end of things I reckon.


Feeling a tad broken meself lol had a g of kovo and i was very naughty n cooked most it up last fucking hrs then i was doing the crackcrawl lol looking for bits u no u never dropped lol thank fuck im skint now need a break.

Starting back at a gym 2mora might do a spinning class n get a bike right at the back n eyeball all the arse in front lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 16, 2015)

Ibiza 2016 riu uk thread....villa, 2 days only


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Ibiza 2016 riu uk thread....villa, 2 days only


I like ur thinkin zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Sep 16, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Feeling a tad broken meself lol had a g of kovo and i was very naughty n cooked most it up last fucking hrs then i was doing the crackcrawl lol looking for bits u no u never dropped lol thank fuck im skint now need a break.
> 
> Starting back at a gym 2mora might do a spinning class n get a bike right at the back n eyeball all the arse in front lol


best fun I ever had with coke was smoking crack whilst indulging in naughty, lol so strait these days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 16, 2015)

A spot of rock climbing ay rambo lool ya naughty boy hellova buzz tho aint it..bet youvegot a right pipe face on ye haha


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 16, 2015)

Rocking up kovos wit bare min soda is a completly differwnt beast than street shit

Its dangerously lovely


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 16, 2015)

I fuckin bet lol head blown off tackle too naughty for me now tho I cant stop if I have some so gotta leave that ting alone


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

Morning cunts, yeah I'm having a blast, Dst your right mate that pic is from the front of the grasshopper


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

Morning cunts, yeah I'm having a blast, Dst your right mate that pic is from the front of the grasshopper


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mornin hulk how was the 1st nite..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin hulk how was the 1st nite..


Yeah it was excellent mate. Only down side is our boat hotel is fucking tiny. The twin room is smaller than my bathroom at home lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

View from the top of my boat last night. Was a nice spot to chill with a beer and a joint !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

glad your havng et large gboy u managed to score any other naughtys?

sorry for the dodgy txt me eye key des broke lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning cunts, yeah I'm having a blast, Dst your right mate that pic is from the front of the grasshopper


the grasshopper and the boat hotel next to the chnky resturant are bout all my memorys of the dam go lol of and was gulders and whte wdow was the best weed, was 2000 fuck gettn so old


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like a view of the Amsterdam library, you are probably in the same boat that Jig stayed in when he came over. Just near the Nemo science museum (looks like a boat sunk in the water). You are not far from where I live If you look the opposite way when you come out your boat you will see a windmill. Thats a local brewery that I go to...practically on a daily basis.....don't tell the wife!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol yeah Dst it's prob the same boat, we are next to the nemo place. 
Sambo the boat I'm on is right next to that floating chinky restaurant 
Right I'm off out for some smoke and some food. Later lads !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lol yeah Dst it's prob the same boat, we are next to the nemo place.
> Sambo the boat I'm on is right next to that floating chinky restaurant
> Right I'm off out for some smoke and some food. Later lads !


thnk was the same place mate where we stayed blue boat hotel next to the chnky


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 17, 2015)

hey guys hows it going its almost the weekend \o/

tell ya what tho the boardom being at home all day on me tod is shit tho now kids are at full time school


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

So I look out the room window this morning and I've got 2 birds visiting !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 17, 2015)

A little menchy and RIU shout out on the wall in bulldog coffee shop.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 17, 2015)

nice try lol http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/man-wins-lottery-divorces-wife-then-picks-up-winnings/ar-AAem7aZ?ocid=U270DHP


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

This will give u lads a laugh im going to a NA meeting 2mora need to do something n there aint many options, tbh is like to go away for 6month to a inhouse treatment but dont take enough smack for that lol

Its 6.30pm 2mora ill let yas no how it go's

Had me first gym sesh this morn 10mins in the sauna 15mins in the Jacuzzi, feel knackered lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2015)

Any one recommend some smell proof bags ,big enough for keys ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Any one recommend some smell proof bags ,big enough for keys ?


Its hard to get a full key without compressing the green in any of the usual smellyproofs bout 15 is ya max but just get a roll of mbb then u can make em ne size


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

oh sweet jesus not NA ffs. Mind on my bird made me go to one of them a while back. me telling em i have the occaisonal gary ablett to relieve midweek boredom of xfactor and work didn't go too well. still you'll feel better than the junkies when you leave. GL mate.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheers New, I could pack smaller I suppose


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh sweet jesus not NA ffs. Mind on my bird made me go to one of them a while back. me telling em i have the occaisonal gary ablett to relieve midweek boredom of xfactor and work didn't go too well. still you'll feel better than the junkies when you leave. GL mate.


Cheers mate but think we are bit different but alot the same

I just carnt imagine you hitting the crack pipe followed by a line n a handfull of benzo after breakfast every day if the funds allow it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Any one recommend some smell proof bags ,big enough for keys ?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Quality-Packing-Machine/dp/B00JB9K4RA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1442491621&sr=8-3&keywords=vacuum+packers

you can use the vacuum thing and turn it off to stop it completely squashing the bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Cheers mate but think we are bit different but alot the same
> 
> I just carnt imagine you hitting the crck pie followed by a line n a handfull of benzo after breakfast every day if the funds allow it


I love a good crack pie me man what you talkin bout lol.

God's honest, the day I try the crack will be the beginning of the end for me. There are never leftovers with me. 

same but different man.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2015)

Cheers Don .


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I love a good crack pie me man what you talkin bout lol.
> 
> God's honest, the day I try the crack will be the beginning of the end for me. There are never leftovers with me.
> 
> same but different man.


Once u no how to cook it up sniffing seems a waste, slippery slope whats next? Im gonna give the na a go n might try get meself nutted off if that dont work i could do wit a hols lol n away from a internet connection


----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> This will give u lads a laugh im going to a NA meeting 2mora need to do something n there aint many options, tbh is like to go away for 6month to a inhouse treatment but dont take enough smack for that lol
> 
> Its 6.30pm 2mora ill let yas no how it go's
> 
> Had me first gym sesh this morn 10mins in the sauna 15mins in the Jacuzzi, feel knackered lol


I was thinking of going so I could make some connections and shot ozs, only thing is I don't like being around drug people when there strait, good luck mate


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Theres no way i can go straight 1st time so its a load of mogadon,valium and ritalin should be interesting lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

uppers, downers and out of towners to the NA country fair. I went straight. it was fucking tedious. even the bloke leading it lookedat me and said you don;t think you should be here do you. to which is aid na man, I doubt i'll be back. self restraint was much easier than talking to a load of radge packets from half way houses stinking of kestral super at 10 am.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So I look out the room window this morning and I've got 2 birds visiting !
> View attachment 3501655


Shame one of thems a geezer.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> uppers, downers and out of towners to the NA country fair. I went straight. it was fucking tedious. even the bloke leading it lookedat me and said you don;t think you should be here do you. to which is aid na man, I doubt i'll be back. self restraint was much easier than talking to a load of radge packets from half way houses stinking of kestral super at 10 am.



Im buckinghamshire squire its held in a nice part i should imagine lots of sniff heads thats the main drug here


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Any one recommend some smell proof bags ,big enough for keys ?


You can buy dustbin size iron proof bags from Kiwiseeds in the Dam. They have an online shop as well. Few euros I think.

Actually it's
https://www.kiwiland.com
Use to be the Dampkrings grow shop.

Last edit...3.90 for a 56x91cm bag. They fit a kilo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

til you rock up (scuse the pun) lowering the tone hahaha jest messin lad. I'm glad you don't live closer. mind my two best mates, ones about to have a bairn this week and the other after xmas so i'm at a loose end for a few years.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Ere baz dont spose i could borrow ya slave for a day or 2 got the ragging ump m need something to abuse lol call it a Q of exo a day? Lolol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> til you rock up (scuse the pun) lowering the tone hahaha jest messin lad. I'm glad you don't live closer. mind my two best mates, ones about to have a bairnm this week and the other after xmas so i'm at a loose end for a few years.


We wouldnt last a few yrs mate lol kin el like either of us needs influencing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

I know man, my mates joke on any of us won the lottery we'd be broon bread in a month.


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

yoyoyo!
I'm growing 3 og Kush its my second grow so I'm still very inexperienced
I'm growing them in coco and b with boost
using two 600 watt lights with extractor fan and oscillating fan
on one of the plants the very top leaves are going purple but only the top leaves! and doesn't seem to be affecting there growth any ideas what it is?
theres roughly about 2 weeks left in flower
was told they bulk a lot in the last two weeks is that right?
how do they look?
thanks guys and girls I no I'm asking lot of questions but really would appreciate any feedback at all good or bad!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Well written post backed up with pics nice, u can stil fuck of to the newb section tho

Just messing im shore some1 will help


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> yoyoyo!
> I'm growing 3 og Kush its my second grow so I'm still very inexperienced
> I'm growing them in coco and b with boost
> using two 600 watt lights with extractor fan and oscillating fan
> ...


Your plants look nice for a so said inexperienced grower ur 2 weeks from chopped give yaself a shake n keep doing what ya doing minus the omg i got a purple leaf will these plants now internally combust!!!


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Well written post backed up with pics nice, u can stil fuck of to the newb section tho
> 
> Just messing im shore some1 will help


I was thinking I was bein abit cheeky commenting on here man! but fuck it when u wanna no u wanna no haha


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Your plants look nice for a so said inexperienced grower ur 2 weeks from chopped give yaself a shake n keep doing what ya doing minus the omg i got a purple leaf will these plants now internally combust!!!


my dads been growing for years so Iv had an idea what I was doing! but don't wanna ask him to much pride!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I was thinking I was bein abit cheeky commenting on here man! but fuck it when u wanna no u wanna no haha


They look fine mate stop the worrying everyone dus it first few grows but really it so fucking simple growing good bud.

Dont fuck the dry up tho that can make the best bud shit wit a poor dry


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> They look fine mate stop the worrying everyone dus it first few grows but really it so fucking simple growing good bud.
> 
> Dont fuck the dry up tho that can make the best bud shit wit a poor dry


yeah true man! gonna dry it on cardboard box then cure the fuck out of it!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> yeah true man! gonna dry it on cardboard box then cure the fuck out of it!


Better to hang it for 5-7days then do the cardboard box jazz. N depends whats the bud is for if for selling fuck the cure


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Better to hang it for 5-7days then do the cardboard box jazz. N depends whats the bud is for if for selling fuck the cure


its all for me so want it o be pukka! should get about ten ounce I'm hoping should last me a while!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> its all for me so want it o be pukka! should get about ten ounce I'm hoping should last me a while!


Cure the fuck out it then ur be amazed unless u seen it before at the taste of bud just dry compared to a 8-12wk cure well alot of strains anyway


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Cure the fuck out it then ur be amazed unless u seen it before at the taste of bud just dry compared to a 8-12wk cure well alot of strains anyway


yeah your right man! half the shit u buy of the streets is shocking just dry and half of it hasn't been flushed properly!! that's why I grew og kush such a good smoke! but u have to sacrifice yield for the taste with this plant


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> yeah your right man! half the shit u buy of the streets is shocking just dry and half of it hasn't been flushed properly!! that's why I grew og kush such a good smoke! but u have to sacrifice yield for the taste with this plant


I aint brought from the street in over 5yr now i refuse to pay the price for the substandard weed in most areas, nefing nice is kept in Small circles of friends etc


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> I aint brought from the street in over 5yr now i refuse to pay the price for the substandard weed in most areas, nefing nice is kept i Small circles of friends etc


you don't no how much I agree with that!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> you don't no how much I agree with that!


What can i say dave u caught me on a good day ive had bout 10hr sleep this last week! And im already drinking lool

Welcome to the thread


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> What can i say dave u caught me on a good day ive had bout 10hr sleep this last week! And im already drinking lool
> 
> Welcome to the thread


10 hrs sleep id be a zombie! well put it this way I wouldn't be having a smoke if in had to stay wake after only having 10 hrs sleep in the week! u enjoy your drink pal! I do like a brandy and coke after work!


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Self inflicted mate no sympathy for me, i love a vodka n "coke" lol


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

we all love a bit of that! well apart from the boring fuckers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

fuckin dangerous dave here haha


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin dangerous dave here haha


I'm not the one wearing a gimp mask mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I'm not the one wearing a gimp mask mate


Bet ud like too tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

hahahah that there is the blue demon. probably the most famous luchadore in mexican history. nowt wrong with a bit kink in your life though. telllin me you've never wore a mask and fulfilled a rape fantasy? 

fuckin kids lol


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Sep 17, 2015)

awright troops hows it going ? quick question ive been trolling through the internet trying to find decent answer and cant 
so , right so flushing time is coming up fast on my grow and im not sure when to start the flush based on the thrichs im on week 6 ,and im running a 6 week strain and 6-7 week strain obviously they take longer than stated so what ratio of clear /milky trichs should i watch for before starting 2 week flush ?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> I'm not the one wearing a gimp mask mate


Get in there dagenham dave dont take no shit they give it to u give it back 10fold this thread is as much about a laugh as it is growin


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah that there is the blue demon. probably the most famous luchadore in mexican history. nowt wrong with a bit kink in your life though. telllin me you've never wore a mask and fulfilled a rape fantasy?
> 
> fuckin kids lol


hahaha u fucking legend! course i do that normally when I'm fucking my mrs! i will think of anything other than her lol


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Bet ud like too tho


iv been here 5 mins and it seems u all have me sussed out already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

hahah one bag for her one for you. mind you that lass has just been done for pretending to be a fella and shagging her mate with a strap on while she was blind folded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

Weedgrower87 said:


> awright troops hows it going ? quick question ive been trolling through the internet trying to find decent answer and cant
> so , right so flushing time is coming up fast on my grow and im not sure when to start the flush based on the thrichs im on week 6 ,and im running a 6 week strain and 6-7 week strain obviously they take longer than stated so what ratio of clear /milky trichs should i watch for before starting 2 week flush ?


lol you let one new lad in and boom. floodgates open.


----------



## ghb (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah one bag for her one for you. mind you that lass has just been done for pretending to be a fella and shagging her mate with a strap on while she was blind folded.



how fucked up is that! this country is fucked with all these laws atm. we need to bring back magna carta and be done with all the bullshit


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 17, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Any one recommend some smell proof bags ,big enough for keys ?



Growers in the States use Turkey Bags, those clear bags that you cook a turkey in, sometimes called Turkey Basting Bags. Supposedly no smell will escape.


----------



## ghb (Sep 17, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Growers in the States use Turkey Bags, those clear bags that you cook a turkey in, sometimes called Turkey Basting Bags. Supposedly no smell will escape.



you guys don't grow cheese though  believe me it has to be AIRTIGHT or the whole world will know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> how fucked up is that! this country is fucked with all these laws atm. we need to bring back magna carta and be done with all the bullshit


I dunno if a bloke disguised as a woman fucked me with a strapon I'd be abit miffed like.


----------



## Weedgrower87 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you let one new lad in and boom. floodgates open.


hahaha lmao


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I dunno if a bloke disguised as a woman fucked me with a strapon I'd be abit miffed like.


I'm that stoned right now this convo is fucking with my head!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/sep/15/woman-convicted-of-impersonating-man-to-dupe-friend-into-having-sex


----------



## Dave124 (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/sep/15/woman-convicted-of-impersonating-man-to-dupe-friend-into-having-sex


fucking hell!
anyome got any tissues I need a wank now haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah one bag for her one for you. mind you that lass has just been done for pretending to be a fella and shagging her mate with a strap on while she was blind folded.


yeh and it happened more then once so she must of loved it so why complain cos cos it was a bird and not a bloke


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> you guys don't grow cheese though  believe me it has to be AIRTIGHT or the whole world will know lol


and ssh is just as bad mate i gotta wrap it in about 4 bags


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks all RE:The bags,those DST recommended look [email protected] anytime m8,I need the rest !


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

If ya looking for a good bit of hash online. I reccomend that jeanfrancis on nucleus hes fairly priced n his personal polm is the shit! Much stronger than pp 00 n not that much pricier


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 17, 2015)

I love my joints but I reckon I could get into this munchin hash crack!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 17, 2015)

I seen a guide dog shit on the floor in a shopping centre today lol, was kinda funny, hardly expect a blind woman to pick it up like, it just lay there


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

Just blacked out smoking a joint dropped me new phone took a moment or 3 to realise where i was buzzing! Lol aint done that in a while, need some sleep n less drugs me thinks.

Fucking nice buzz sniffing them rit pills hits hard taste nasty but for the price it a steal its the sale of the fucking century lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2015)

I tink i been over doin it on the stims its deffo been a few days since i slept i think? And i still dont feel i could sleep gotta got a load mogodon n vals due 2mora

This booze n hash aint doing it dunno weather to just av more n wait for the benzos

Gonna try the crAZY pills if they dont work looks like a wait for the benzos

Dont do drugs kids they are bad mckay...

Sat here mingled out me nut listening to fugees the score whilst on here n other windows open thinkin im the next fucking bill gate with me tech skills lol not that its the 1sr smartphone ive owned lol


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2015)

Morning lads

Feelin shitload better after a kip


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2015)

Gboy check ya mail pls


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 18, 2015)

@Baz


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Gboy check ya mail pls


I've messaged you mate.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone any experience with acoustic box fans?


yeh ther quiet but dont react well with controllers, they work best with a hi low on off type controller switch,

this dealing with twins is hard like,.


evnin and ttfn


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 18, 2015)

newsflash, I've left the slave, moved in with my bro,she did me fkin sweed in !, wouldn't leave me shitter alone ! Feel like I've just been released from the big house


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> newsflash, I've left the slave, moved in with my bro,she did me fkin sweed in !, wouldn't leave me shitter alone ! Feel like I've just been released from the big house


Ffs where we goina hold the riu reunion now lol. I knew ud cave in m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh ther quiet but dont react well with controllers, they work best with a hi low on off type controller switch,
> 
> this dealing with twins is hard like,.
> 
> ...


How's things anyway ic3? U never hang around long ye cunt


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2015)

Well the na went good tbh worst part tho was they all seemed like lightweights compared to me. But im gonna stick it out.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Well the na went good tbh worst part tho was they all seemed like lightweights compared to me. But im gonna stick it out.


The truth is they probly wer lightweights to u! Stick at it m8, fair play


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2015)

So no passing around joints at NA then?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Well the na went good tbh worst part tho was they all seemed like lightweights compared to me. But im gonna stick it out.


its a franchise like macdonalds imo cash in on peoples guilt and give em a made up 12 point get off the poison deal, fuk that its like band aids for an arterial bleed imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never been to any Meetin things like that so can't say, never needed them


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2015)

Thats ur opinion zedd mate n like arseholes we all got 1 each to there own i fink it will help me


----------



## zeddd (Sep 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> Thats ur opinion zedd mate n like arseholes we all got 1 each to there own i fink it will help me


hope it does mate but Im long in the tooth and cynical


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hope it does mate but Im long in the tooth and cynical


I gotta do sumfing mate this is a public forum of course i post what i want people to no. Not the real serious prob drugs are causing me


----------



## zeddd (Sep 18, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> I gotta do sumfing mate this is a public forum of course i post what i want people to no. Not the real serious prob drugs are causing me


sorry to hear that man, im a stoner/boozer to stay off the b so no help really but u are in control ultimately that's what I tell myself anyway


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 18, 2015)

Made some good mates here in plenty have me details but im off for a while need to change shit up n sort me shit out

Laters


----------



## kilojay619 (Sep 18, 2015)

Is there any place in Europe that can compete with California outdoor grown ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 18, 2015)

its weird but all the time u lot been talking about coke/ proper/ scale etc I been wtf, now u mention rock and im twitching for some, lol its been a decade since I smoked rock but with a little b its the ultimate buzz imo


newuserlol said:


> Made some good mates here in plenty have me details but im off for a while need to change shit up n sort me shit out
> 
> Laters


see ya soon man take it easy


----------



## zeddd (Sep 18, 2015)

kilojay619 said:


> Is there any place in Europe that can compete with California outdoor grown ?


my tent gro


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> my tent gro


Dnt be gettin his hopes up ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2015)

Meerkov shit is the fckin bomb


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey you guys how's it going


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 19, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 19, 2015)

Morning all,

Rambo I've sent u a msg mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Quiet in here the day....


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

@TheHulk11 u still in the dam or u home?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @TheHulk11 u still in the dam or u home?


I'm home mate. I got home yesterday.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm home mate. I got home yesterday.


Aw right, good time i take it aye....

Bring anything nice home?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aw right, good time i take it aye....
> 
> Bring anything nice home?


Yeah it was a blast mate we were out our face for the full 2 days. 
Brought some cookies kush home but only a cpl gram. It was finished this morning lol. I'm back to smoking some of my own psycho again. And I just chopped my zlhXpsy last night so that should be ready in a week or so.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah it was a blast mate we were out our face for the full 2 days.
> Brought some cookies kush home but only a cpl gram. It was finished this morning lol. I'm back to smoking some of my own psycho again. And I just chopped my zlhXpsy last night so that should be ready in a week or so.


Been a couple years since I've been to the dam, just don't really appeal to me anymore. Im chopping in a couple of weeks mesel, still got enough to see me thru this time thank fuck, ain't had to buy any really


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> it was dialling in the gavita for the first time, the lux was intense and I got a lot of strecth on trained plants, fuk me learned my lesson and turned the fukker down till the stretch stopped , happened to coincincide with a hot june growing so needed ac, all of this conspired to cause immature calyx development imo but potency at 12 weeks is pretty reasonable imo


I'm buying two gavitas next month. The 3 foot distance that is needed between the plants and lights put me off at first but they are as powerful as they come. 4000 btu per light is what I've been told..


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2015)

Believe it or not. There is a lot more to the Dam than the red light district and the usual mash up. You can do everything that can be done in any other International City...and getting wasted and not giving a fuck is just a bonus.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm buying two gavitas next month. The 3 foot distance that is needed between the plants and lights put me off at first but they are as powerful as they come. 4000 btu per light is what I've been told..


A) Its after 10pm....

B)


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> A) Its after 10pm....
> 
> B) View attachment 3503488


You growing anything right now? Where's your mentor at? What's his name? I forgot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You growing anything right now? Where's your mentor at? What's his name? I forgot


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm glad life's been treating you good old friend. . Why don't you put the memes away and talk to me like a man? What have you been up to? Growing? Jacking off?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm glad life's been treating you good old friend. . Why don't you put the memes away and talk to me like a man? What have you been up to? Growing? Jacking off?


Maybe because you are an annoying cunt and id rather wank with sandpaper than deal with you??


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Maybe because you are an annoying cunt and id rather wank with sandpaper than deal with you??


yea, yea, yea.

Seriously, how have you been bro. You growing anything right now? 

 KOBE!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2015)

theres a lot of talk about the psycho in here is it that nice then ? mite have to add it to the list to get lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> theres a lot of talk about the psycho in here is it that nice then ? mite have to add it to the list to get lol


tastes like a fruity cheese almost but not exactly strong weed these days, even cheese which is fairly weak is stronger than psycho, psycho for me is a mellow daytime smoke


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> tastes like a fruity cheese almost but not exactly strong weed these days, even cheese which is fairly weak is stronger than psycho, psycho for me is a mellow daytime smoke


ah cool no need to rush to get it then


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah cool no need to rush to get it then


what kinda thing is it youre looking for? i.e. lemo/haze/strawberries/indica etc etc n might be able to point you in the right direction lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> what kinda thing is it youre looking for? i.e. lemo/haze/strawberries/indica etc etc n might be able to point you in the right direction lol


not relly looking for any think just i see u boys always going on about it so just assumed it was real nice lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

oh dont get me wrong its a nice smoke, it just aint particularly strong...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

Happy Sunday fuckers !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> oh dont get me wrong its a nice smoke, it just aint particularly strong...


I'd say that depends on how it's grown mate. I've had psycho that's not to strong and then I've had psycho that put me on my arse. And since it's all from cut I'd have to say it's down to the grower and grow conditions !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'd say that depends on how it's grown mate. I've had psycho that's not to strong and then I've had psycho that put me on my arse. And since it's all from cut I'd have to say it's down to the grower and grow conditions !


ive been smoking the stuff for around 15-20 years an in all that time ive never come across any psycho i would consider as "strong" ive always found it to be arounf the same potency as cheese and NL roughly (13-17%)


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 20, 2015)

the entourage-effect, of all of a strains' cannabiniods, has more to do with the buzz results than just the thc amount, imo. a refined palate has the possibility to begin recognizing the nuances.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Unfortunately a refined palate is a thing of the past when you have smoke ciggies for over 20years, and regardless of THC level, psychosis isnt exactly high one my list of "must have smokes" , been floating round here for decades n after smoking it for 15-20years there are a lot more strains that i would pick over this


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello guys, I'm new to RIU, from the UK and genrally looking to chat and learn a thing or two. On my 3rd now with an indoor mix from feminized seeds, all going well. See you around.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 20, 2015)

well fortunately buzz isn't just taste. onset, ceiling, duration and body vs mental are a few that come to mind. I know you lads were discussing thc specifically and psychosis. taste will return after discontinuing ciggies.

radio news just informed me that the northern region of my state has nearly 90,000 black bears. i've run into a mother and her cubs crossing the road while jogging once, i paused and allowed them to cross. i did not try to pet them or obtain wildlife selfies.


----------



## wdrags (Sep 20, 2015)

@ sae I think your mistaken and thinking of a different strain the psycho is deffo not weak and has a pungent smell with a taste to match it, if anything it's too strong and lives up to its name, you smoke too much of it and it messes with ya mind. If it doesn't taste strong and isn't leaving you feeling mingled then I don't think it's psychosis, I've been smoking cigs and green 17 years now and can deffo taste it and is imo one of the most pungent tasting strains I've come across and I had to stop smoking it because I found it to have a depressive effect after just a short time of smoking and it was getting me mingled again deffo not a day time or work smoke by any stretch mate.
If the psychosis your smoking is weak and bland then it's either been grown shockingly bad and taken early and quick dried ( because even badly grown it still stinks and tastes strong ) or it isn't the real McCoy and is just another cross or blatant rename. I had to stop growing it for the reasons above because I couldn't help myself with it and it was turning me into a paranoid mess lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

wdrags said:


> @ sae I think your mistaken and thinking of a different strain the psycho is deffo not weak and has a pungent smell with a taste to match it, if anything it's too strong and lives up to its name, you smoke too much of it and it messes with ya mind. If it doesn't taste strong and isn't leaving you feeling mingled then I don't think it's psychosis, I've been smoking cigs and green 17 years now and can deffo taste it and is imo one of the most pungent tasting strains I've come across and I had to stop smoking it because I found it to have a depressive effect after just a short time of smoking and it was getting me mingled again deffo not a day time or work smoke by any stretch mate.
> If the psychosis your smoking is weak and bland then it's either been grown shockingly bad and taken early and quick dried ( because even badly grown it still stinks and tastes strong ) or it isn't the real McCoy and is just another cross or blatant rename. I had to stop growing it for the reasons above because I couldn't help myself with it and it was turning me into a paranoid mess lol


I know what your saying mate, n believe me other people have told me the same, but i just dont find it particularly strong personally,dont find Cheese particularly strong either, different strains work differently for different ppl n all that etc
also over the years ive had psycho from members on here, psycho bought back from dam, psycho done in soil,coco n hydro etc etc an in 15-20 years ive never come across a bit i would consider "strong", to me its a " decent medium" strength weed

in the same breath tho SSH absolutely fucks me sideways when i smoke too much but quite a few of my mates can smoke it all day without even looking mashed etc, different strokes n all that lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> All this stuff about "members stealing of members" again...I don't know much about it to be able to say so as I said before the ones who do know instead of "kinda" talking about it just let it out there ffs.....name and shame that's what I say
> 
> And as for the psychosis not bein strong that's bullshit! I agree with hulk maybe it's the way it's grown but it's still one of my fav smokes


You hit the nail on the head there mate, you n others in the thread find it fantastic, i dont, simple as that, dont see why ppl get their knickers in a twist about it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Well this should be rather interesting but short lived, grab ya popcorn lads.........

https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-rolli.884431/


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 20, 2015)

everyone has shitty weeks. bet rolli won't ban him because he knows new is a good guy and sees thru his self destruct plan. it's like were goddamn hostages here.



*** sorry bro, i don't think it worked, did it? just chill and go for a walk. always feels better after a nights rest.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

*awaits new sock puppet account*


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 20, 2015)

He may have succeeded in getting banned, since he jumped to rambo22 for a minute to start with the fisting talk again lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> He may have succeeded in getting banned, since he jumped to rambo22 for a minute to start with the fisting talk again lol


Give it a week or 3 n he will re-appear


----------



## Merlot (Sep 20, 2015)

ohhh drama!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 20, 2015)

Jeez, I thought that guy would never leave! 

What a thorough crash and burn-out for a Sunday morning. Nothing like making a splash when taking a dive.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 20, 2015)

stroppy lil cunt lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

Finally got my bho making stuff thru, just waiting on my cans of ultra refined butane and I'm gonna be giving it a go nxt weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

evenin lads,

The leccy has gone off in the area. I've two tatties half baked in the oven and my volcano was just heating up. Bollocks.

It best be on afore the missus wants to watch Doontoon abbey or there'll be hell on haha.

gonna have to dig out a pipe or something lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

threads gone someone giz a clue? Newuser old tricks?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 20, 2015)

Slipper if ur still watchin the thread i have to say ha ha to kerry  cme on the dubs ha party tnite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Finally got my bho making stuff thru, just waiting on my cans of ultra refined butane and I'm gonna be giving it a go nxt weekend.
> View attachment 3504126


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> threads gone someone giz a clue? Newuser old tricks?


He has either had a bad day or is on a crack comedown or some shit, suddenty decided to start cunting everyone off including rolli n got banned etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

ah right. well you can't stay up days on end without the consequences. god loves a trier though.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah right. well you can't stay up days on end without the consequences. god loves a trier though.


I reckon he's got himself banned for his own good, says himself he needed to stay away and maybe it's easier if he's banned


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Zedd n MG i think speak to him outside of the site so they will prob be able to keep you updated etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon he's got himself banned for his own good, says himself he needed to stay away and maybe it's easier if he's banned


Hmm maybe, but just suddenly starting on ppl like me in here after nearly 8yrs of talking to him was a bit out of order, I can understand him having a pop at rolli etc but I expected better than that of him after how long w have been chatting without previous incident etc, let me know if he does come back though so i can block him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon he's got himself banned for his own good, says himself he needed to stay away and maybe it's easier if he's banned


aye self forced exile. death by modcop

didn't see it Sear, not my drama. I've got enough. bit out of character though


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2015)

yo guys my little girl wants to go fishing so looks like im going to start a new hobby with her should be fun as ive never really been in to it and know nothing about it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye self forced exile. death by modcop
> 
> didn't see it Sear, not my drama. I've got enough. bit out of character though


Yeah it was, completely, normally he only goes like that when he is on a crack comedown or been arguing with the missus etc, dunno whats gone on this time but after cunting me off for no reason im not interested anymore, hope he doesnt come back, half the lads have already left/gone to other sites because of people like him


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Actually no, not because of people like him, specifically because of him, I speak to a few of the old lads on another private site n he is the no.1 cause of people leaving this thread to go to other sites


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

yes i banned him.
he went ape shit, sunday mornings are fun, people coming off hard drugs and binges from alcohol they do dumb shit


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

Think it's a bit shit to talk bad of the guy now he's not here to reply. Also in all the years Rambo has helped a fair few of us out and sorted a lot of ppl out with cuts or smoke so I don't think it's right to go slating him off over him having a bad day and a bit of a go, I think he's had a pop at every one of us in here at some point but it's just water off a ducks back !! I for one hope he's back at some point in the future when he's calmed down and ready !


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Think it's a bit shit to talk bad of the guy now he's not here to reply. Also in all the years Rambo has helped a fair few of us out and sorted a lot of ppl out with cuts or smoke so I don't think it's right to go slating him off over him having a bad day and a bit of a go, I think he's had a pop at every one of us in here at some point but it's just water off a ducks back !! I for one hope he's back at some point in the future when he's calmed down and ready !


he made a shit ton of threads we had to delete going off on mods.
and messaged us telling us he wont stop till hes banned, he wanted to be banned, he knew by doing that he would get banned

than he came in here hollering at other members in your thread calling them names.

i didnt shit talk himi said "sunday mornings are fun,* people* coming off hard drugs and binges from alcohol they do dumb shit" didnt say his name, didnt say he was coming off drugs, i said people there are other users on here who do the same shit every sunday morning like clockwork

sorry he wont be back and when he does come back ill make sure to ban him again

im sorry you lost a friend hopefully you have some other means of contact through email or social media


----------



## Everett.24 (Sep 20, 2015)

i have a crop growing, scrog. i want input on it ASAP, wheres the best place to post


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Everett.24 said:


> i have a crop growing, scrog. i want input on it ASAP, wheres the best place to post


https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> he made a shit ton of threads we had to delete going off on mods.
> and messaged us telling us he wont stop till hes banned, he wanted to be banned, he knew by doing that he would get banned
> 
> than he came in here hollering at other members in your thread calling them names.
> ...


Oh I have many other mean of contact with him that not my issue and I also wasn't saying u had a go at him. I know he wanted banned. What I'm saying is it's not right for members of the thread who have been on good terms with him for years to start saying shit about him for a stupid post he made. It's not my problem anyway I'm just stating my opinion. I'll still phone and email the guy so it's no loss to me it's only a loss to the thread as he was a major contributor over the 8 years or so.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin lads,
> 
> The leccy has gone off in the area. I've two tatties half baked in the oven and my volcano was just heating up. Bollocks.
> 
> ...


get a gennie man run a lappy and a cano when shits down


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Zedd n MG i think speak to him outside of the site so they will prob be able to keep you updated etc


who we talking about man soz?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> he made a shit ton of threads we had to delete going off on mods.
> and messaged us telling us he wont stop till hes banned, he wanted to be banned, he knew by doing that he would get banned
> 
> than he came in here hollering at other members in your thread calling them names.
> ...


Dont worry bout it its me he means...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> who we talking about man soz?


Rambo, went mental n started cunting everyone off


----------



## Everett.24 (Sep 20, 2015)

is this a decent scrog?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Everett.24 said:


> is this a decent scrog?


yup, seen far far worse on this site before


----------



## Everett.24 (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup, seen far far worse on this site before


thank you kindly! i just want to get others opinions, dont want ot post on an old or not updated post!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Rambo, went mental n started cunting everyone off


Oh man Im sorry you've been cunted off, but the man needs his friends and when shits down and drug fuelled its a cry for help, no need to ban him more than his rage lasts imo the geezer needs us so to ban him seems cruel


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Everett.24 said:


> thank you kindly! i just want to get others opinions, dont want ot post on an old or not updated post!


Just remember to flip to flower once 3/4 of the net is filled, plant stretchin into flower will fill the rest


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Oh man Im sorry you've been cunted off, but the man needs his friends and when shits down and drug fuelled its a cry for help, no need to ban him more than his rage lasts imo the geezer needs us so to ban him seems cruel


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah sae I was talking about your posts I think it's shit I seen the post Rambo put up to you and it wasn't anything bad just stating about the psycho strength and that. And how you're always going on about being skint
I'm sure at some point you've had something off Rambo over the years, he's one of the most honest trustworthy ppl in this thread. Yes he's a cunt at times but he's a good guy really. 
Like I said to Sunni it's not my arguement but I had to say how fucked up I think it is how quickly you've turned on the guy.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

I thought there was some honor among us supposed criminals in here. And we had a good thing and circle of trust between us,
Maybe the thread has went to shit more than I thought. Fuck it I think I'm out of this place as well. It not the same in here anymore.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah sae I was talking about your posts I think it's shit I seen the post Rambo put up to you and it wasn't anything bad just stating about the psycho strength and that. And how you're always going on about being skint
> I'm sure at some point you've had something off Rambo over the years, he's one of the most honest trustworthy ppl in this thread. Yes he's a cunt at times but he's a good guy really.
> Like I said to Sunni it's not my arguement but I had to say how fucked up I think it is how quickly you've turned on the guy.


Then you must have missed the other 3 threads he started...............

Yes Ive had stuff off Rambo in the past,Whats your point? Ive also bought stuff from Asda , still doesnt change the fact he acted like a cunt, 2 cuts i paid full whack for back in 08 roughly, then in the time since then ive had i think 2 other things off him that ive paid or traded bud for, never had a freebie in the time ive known him...by contrast i sent him a freebie cut back in roughly `13, 

You think this is fucked up? Well just be lucky we werent in the same room when it happened as I would have smashed the cunt for talking to me like that n then forgot he ever existed 6 seconds later

So he is the only person allowed to have a bad day then eh?None of the rest of us could ever possibly have our own shit going on could we?? STOP MODDYCODDLING THE JUNKIE TWAT FFS!!! You all just keep making excuses for the bloke, if anyone else acted like that in here you would hound em out of here in a fucking heartbeat n ive seen it happen hundreds of times


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Then you must have missed the other 3 threads he started...............
> 
> Yes Ive had stuff off Rambo in the past,Whats your point? Ive also bought stuff from Asda , still doesnt change the fact he acted like a cunt, 2 cuts i paid full whack for back in 08 roughly, then in the time since then ive had i think 2 other things off him that ive paid or traded bud for, never had a freebie in the time ive known him...by contrast i sent him a freebie cut back in roughly `13,
> 
> ...


oh again your the fukin mma expert lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Then you must have missed the other 3 threads he started...............
> 
> Yes Ive had stuff off Rambo in the past,Whats your point? Ive also bought stuff from Asda , still doesnt change the fact he acted like a cunt, 2 cuts i paid full whack for back in 08 roughly, then in the time since then ive had i think 2 other things off him that ive paid or traded bud for, never had a freebie in the time ive known him...by contrast i sent him a freebie cut back in roughly `13,
> 
> ...


No there was a group of us in here that I considered sorta friends online but that's all just shite I suppose,
If anyone of yours had a bad day I've never been one to have a go at the reg members I've only ever had a go at the newbies and yanks, 
Fair enough you've paid or traded for everything off Rambo, still don't mean you should be so disrespectful when he's not here to reply for himself,
And your always on about how your an ex doorman that would put us all on out arses but your just coming over as a keyboard warrior what does it matter if your a big guy, I'm a tall skinny cunt that's barely 10 stone but I've put many a bigger guy down, but you won't hear me threatening it online. That's just sad. 
Cmon man lets keep the thread friendly among us good regular members.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh again your the fukin mma expert lol


No, no,no, it was you that reckoned ur some kind of sword god or whatever shite it was you were sprouting


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

let the cunts reveal themselves imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No there was a group of us in here that I considered sorta friends online but that's all just shite I suppose,
> If anyone of yours had a bad day I've never been one to have a go at the reg members I've only ever had a go at the newbies and yanks,
> Fair enough you've paid or traded for everything off Rambo, still don't mean you should be so disrespectful when he's not here to reply for himself,
> And your always on about how your an ex doorman that would put us all on out arses but your just coming over as a keyboard warrior what does it matter if your a big guy, I'm a tall skinny cunt that's barely 10 stone but I've put many a bigger guy down, but you won't hear me threatening it online. That's just sad.
> Cmon man lets keep the thread friendly among us good regular members.


Actually ive never said anything about anything physical with any one of you, ive only ever spoke of stuff thats happened in my past, now you are just making shit up as you go along for some reason or just have a bad memory, also ive NEVER said im a big guy n if you care to trawl back thru my posts i quite clearly state on more than one occasion im only 5 10 n about 12 stone, yet another thing you made up,,,,,


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No, no,no, it was you that reckoned ur some kind of sword god or whatever shite it was you were sprouting


oh man that's nothing compared to the power of your fists on radges in wetherspoons lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> let the cunts reveal themselves imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh man that's nothing compared to the power of your fists on radges in wetherspoons lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't even be arsed with the time it would take to sit and pick out all the inaccuracies in that post. 
And I'm too tired and have work in the morning to waste even more time arguing with someone on an online forum. 
I thought you were one of the good guys sae It amazing how wrong someone can be.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3504267


truth is mate you just fukked off one of our friends and are being a cunt behid his back, enjoy the limelight laters


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I can't even be arsed with the time it would take to sit and pick out all the inaccuracies in that post.
> And I'm too tired and have work in the morning to waste even more time arguing with someone on an online forum.
> I thought you were one of the good guys sae It amazing how wrong someone can be.


total cunt hes on ignore lmfao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> truth is mate you just fukked off one of our friends and are being a cunt behid his back, enjoy the limelight laters


blah blah blah whatever you say etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I can't even be arsed with the time it would take to sit and pick out all the inaccuracies in that post.
> And I'm too tired and have work in the morning to waste even more time arguing with someone on an online forum.
> I thought you were one of the good guys sae It amazing how wrong someone can be.


Same here mate, quite liked chatting to you, just a pity you have been sucked into his little head games as well..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nno, it aint just a pop at you, ive been here longer than 99% of you an seen him do it to numerous ppl over the years


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Prob best to just let this thread die.

Inhabited by a right horrible bunch of humans.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Prob best to just let this thread die.
> 
> Inhabited by a right horrible bunch of humans.


what the fucks it got to do with you if ya dont like it in here fuck off and dont come in here


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ahh man 1 day im not on and shit goes dwn ..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

yeh man it kicked right off seems rambo was on a bit of a mad come down shame he got baned tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2015)

been a while since i last unfollowed this thread. laters


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 21, 2015)

Same I'm outta here for the foreseeable future. Anyone who wants me has my email or phone number. Those that don't have it either pm me for it or if your a cunt then your not meant to have it !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

hmm this aint going well whos going to help me now lol


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

Insert Eastenders drum roll.......

Then inserts Harry Enfield..Calm down calm down sketch.

Then all back to normal....

And there was me thinking Rambo had great skin and was on the straight and narrow hahaha.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> hmm this aint going well whos going to help me now lol


Lmfao


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

Soo.... what's everyone growing? Any weird and wonderful strains?


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 21, 2015)

hello guys, I just got these two e27 led grow lamps just as a tester, pretty bright like my eyes are still a little funny. I paid £7.50 each for them from China. Have any of you guys had any experience with this type of led bulb ? and would it be worth buying say another 8 for a 1.2 1.2 2.0m tent ? Cheers 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blue-Red-High-Power-54W-E27-Screw-Base-LED-Grow-Light-for-Indoor-Flowering-/331638892814?hash=item4d3737e90e


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

➐7➆ said:


> hello guys, I just got these two e27 led grow lamps just as a tester, pretty bright like my eyes are still a little funny. I paid £7.50 each for them from China. Have any of you guys had any experience with this type of led bulb ? and would it be worth buying say another 8 for a 1.2 1.2 2.0m tent ? Cheers
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blue-Red-High-Power-54W-E27-Screw-Base-LED-Grow-Light-for-Indoor-Flowering-/331638892814?hash=item4d3737e90e


 Have a look at the 45 watt led grow panel on amazon £28.99


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2015)

Good Morning M8's. cannot everyone cheer the fuck up? . If not this thread will have to be left to the likes of dr. gonzo and merlot and they aren't even a part of FOTT. thought y'all mothafakkas are friends of the thread, no?



THCBrain said:


> Soo.... what's everyone growing? Any weird and wonderful strains?


Yes, I have high hopes for goat wreck haze and golden goat. process of relocating another lemon ripper and pre-98 bubba kush. the structure on me nu sin city lvbk (los vegas bubba kush), is amazing.


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi yeah just looked it seems to be a newer type, is this the same type of led ? It's just I'm looking now on ebay and theres round ufo pannels for £35ish, the place is flooded with allsorts mate would just like the latest stuff so not replacing so oftern.


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

If you want latest stuff go to the bank and get a loan decent and I mean decent led grow panels will set you back at the least ££££ I saw some on a website that were £1255.00 I thought fuck that got that 45 watt panel and I think I will get one more to be safe and that will do me


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol not as in that expensive though jesus mate £1255. So how would you rate that pannel, what are you using it for mate veg and flower ? supplementary ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

➐7➆ said:


> hello guys, I just got these two e27 led grow lamps just as a tester, pretty bright like my eyes are still a little funny. I paid £7.50 each for them from China. Have any of you guys had any experience with this type of led bulb ? and would it be worth buying say another 8 for a 1.2 1.2 2.0m tent ? Cheers
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blue-Red-High-Power-54W-E27-Screw-Base-LED-Grow-Light-for-Indoor-Flowering-/331638892814?hash=item4d3737e90e


i got 2 of these they seem fine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171859279345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Soo.... what's everyone growing? Any weird and wonderful strains?


nah just got ssh and perple paryise and a free auto ak on the go never done autos so should be fun


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got 2 of these they seem fine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171859279345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi, is that for a 1.2 tent ? basically 2lights for coverage ?


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

I would say on its own it would be great for seedlings and veg for 1 to 2 plants I gives off a little heat but not too much that you can't keep them close the light intensity would best suit SOG/SCROG. I'm currently using it to sort some clones out for my mates as they're all cropping in the next few weeks I think I'll be getting another panel this week then ill either add them to my current cfl grow or switch them completely I might even wait to use then on my next grow. On a scale of 1-10 I'd give this panel a 7.5 it's good for its money I'll let you know what I decide to do and keep you posted...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

➐7➆ said:


> Hi, is that for a 1.2 tent ? basically 2lights for coverage ?


nah i got one in a 600x600 tent for clones seedling ect was thinking about trying a scrog in there tho with it and one in the flower tent 1.2x1.2 with a 
hps


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 21, 2015)

Ah see, I'm looking on keeping under 400w running 18/6 thats all, I've got a 200w omega cfl and those two led's, just thinking leds seem the way if I'm planning on running autos in there. I think I'm going to grab one of those pannels for clones though. The problem I've got mate I've only seen a piss poor grow pannel before and these lamps I got today are brightest things, I've got nowt to compare to.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 21, 2015)

➐7➆ said:


> Hi yeah just looked it seems to be a newer type, is this the same type of led ? It's just I'm looking now on ebay and theres round ufo pannels for £35ish, the place is flooded with allsorts mate would just like the latest stuff so not replacing so oftern.


Go into the LED section of the site and look up the DIY COB builds, those LEDs (E27 n 45W panel are pure garbage for growing plants)

https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Go into the LED section of the site and look up the DIY COB builds, those LEDs (E27 n 45W panel are pure garbage for growing plants)


Have you used a 45 watt panel?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 21, 2015)

Update me slave living with me in minehead now,she followed me down ffs ! Sharing with me bro & his Mrs now, NO not me slave !, just the gaff


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 21, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Have you used a 45 watt panel?


no but there are scores of people in the LED forum that have and they have all the info charts/light readings etc etc for all these panels etc and can explain to you exactly why they are garbage etc, also plenty of ppl in there that will offer advice on the decent LED`s to buy an the ones to avoid etc

look for stuff by members

greengenes707 i think
realstyles
Supra SPL
PSUAGRO
Captain morgan

etc etc etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

so when do u boys first top ya seedlings 2 of them have just got there real 5 finger leafs


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

I top mine on the 3rd node


----------



## ➐7➆ (Sep 21, 2015)

All depends for me I'm still learning what like being topped or not, usually 5-6 though for me


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2015)

So everyone's ran away and left us ffs, and now we got young Pompey mentoring the noobs! What has the thread become?


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

Pompey sounds like he knows fuck all anyway lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 21, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Pompey sounds like he knows fuck all anyway lol


He would probably admit he don't know much, he likes to fuckin ask questions anyway I'll give him that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

not been growing that long so i like to call it reassurance lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So everyone's ran away and left us ffs, and now we got young Pompey mentoring the noobs! What has the thread become?


not mentoring just saying what i have


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Update me slave living with me in minehead now,she followed me down ffs ! Sharing with me bro & his Mrs now, NO not me slave !, just the gaff


Did you get the bags sorted lad?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 21, 2015)

Uk grower.
250w . 
DWC. 
Hash Bomb. 
Have a butchers.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-bomb-250w-hps-dwc.883845/page-5#post-11922334


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Did you get the bags sorted lad?


I just ordered a load of them foil double zip bags D, 16" x 12" should do the trick ,also I'm ordering one of those sealing jobys you showed me, Cheers a lot


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm paying my robbing brother £1375 a month in total for the rent of a bedroom & a garage !!!!, I'm sure I could get a rather a lot more here for that ! Just finding a suitable place to grow is the thing,were there's no inspection on a regular basis .


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 22, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I'm paying my robbing brother £1375 a month in total for the rent of a bedroom & a garage !!!!, I'm sure I could get a rather a lot more here for that ! Just finding a suitable place to grow is the thing,were there's no inspection on a regular basis .


DAYLIGHT ROBBERY!!!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I'm paying my robbing brother £1375 a month in total for the rent of a bedroom & a garage !!!!, I'm sure I could get a rather a lot more here for that ! Just finding a suitable place to grow is the thing,were there's no inspection on a regular basis .


Thats just a fucking ripoff mate, nice brother.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

Cant you n the slave get somewhere? even a 2 bed flat would do ya`s, 1 room for sleeping n fisting etc, other room for growing, fuck me even the rent on 2 flats a month is about what ur paying ur brother


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd fill that garage to its fucking rafters then baz lol can u squeeze another tent in there? Trimmed up last night took me 7 hour including clean up , hate the feeling trimming leaves me in almost like a comedown lol, some of the new flavs are looking and smelling very hopeful some serious resin production I think that's partly down to the shogun nutes I've used tho it's got exo stinking like I've never had it before and big shiny rock hard nugs ....oh and meanie is a let down a big let down could be my fault but I treated her the same as all the other girls and she's just wank so she's got the sack


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2015)

I hear what ya saying lads, its finding another suitable grow place, I'm gonna start looking though ! Garage has the 24 pot alien in it, I'm hoping for 2 keys at least off it ,everything crossed .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeh man you'll make it pay then...u got any 1k bulbs up in there? I recommend mate will bump your yield considerably but just gotta be on top of height and heat 

My local shop has got all those alien systems in now too they're big aren't they


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd fill that garage to its fucking rafters then baz lol can u squeeze another tent in there? Trimmed up last night took me 7 hour including clean up , hate the feeling trimming leaves me in almost like a comedown lol, some of the new flavs are looking and smelling very hopeful some serious resin production I think that's partly down to the shogun nutes I've used tho it's got exo stinking like I've never had it before and big shiny rock hard nugs ....oh and meanie is a let down a big let down could be my fault but I treated her the same as all the other girls and she's just wank so she's got the sack


Wank in what way mate? Only ask as been thinking of fucking mine off anyways coz of how slow they veg/root/do anything, took some cuts off her a fortnight ago n fuck all has grown back on the fucker, livers was growing new foliage n branches within a day of cuts being taken from it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

Shit airy buds with hardly any frost em something was wrong with it but fuck knows what it's too finicky best off in the bin


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2015)

4x600w in there Ghett, anymore would be overkill I think, better coverage with the 4 .


----------



## zeddd (Sep 22, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I hear what ya saying lads, its finding another suitable grow place, I'm gonna start looking though ! Garage has the 24 pot alien in it, I'm hoping for 2 keys at least off it ,everything crossed .


i go an inspection tmrw its not too bad once yer used to it, also trimmed 25 oz exo last night, I need a fukin trim slave


----------



## zeddd (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'd fill that garage to its fucking rafters then baz lol can u squeeze another tent in there? Trimmed up last night took me 7 hour including clean up , hate the feeling trimming leaves me in almost like a comedown lol, some of the new flavs are looking and smelling very hopeful some serious resin production I think that's partly down to the shogun nutes I've used tho it's got exo stinking like I've never had it before and big shiny rock hard nugs ....oh and meanie is a let down a big let down could be my fault but I treated her the same as all the other girls and she's just wank so she's got the sack


shogun nutes bttr than caana iye? which ones u got full set or just base man?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 22, 2015)

baz u can get a 4 bedder detached house for that coin and u get a month notice of inspections


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Shit airy buds with hardly any frost em something was wrong with it but fuck knows what it's too finicky best off in the bin


funnily enough thats the kinda idea i was getting about it just from doing cuts n vegging em lol, livers cuts rooted in 10 days look perfect, BM cuts over 14 days n not rooted n going all yellow n shit n look nasty overall( all of them identically yellowed n defs on leaves etc)

Time to get this Kandy Kush seed I have here popped methinks, if it comes out male or anything just gna run with the livers for a while till i can afford something i REALLY want

Also got a chocolate Fondue (Exodus cheese x Chocolope) seed here but lad that gave it to me doesnt know if its a manufactured seed or a bagseed etc so a bit hesitant on that one after the BKxBP bagseeds

next up on the list to BUY are...

Dinafem Blue Hash ( Blueberry x California Hash plant)

BOG`s bubblegum( this may change when the bubblegum cut ive been promised arrives)

something orangey


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shogun nutes bttr than caana iye? which ones u got full set or just base man?


Just used sumo boost pk warrior then dragon force to finish em off when I've used all me canna a+b I'm gonna switch to shoguns coco a+b too...thought my yield was gonna be shit CUZ of all the burn and what not but it seems ok the racks are chocka block so hopefully all good

But I deffo recommend shogun sumo boost, pk warrior and dragon force


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2015)

I hear ya Zedd, it pains me to think the coin I'm giving him !, gonna start looking on gum tree for private rents I think .


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> maybe a6" with an sms controller. Fuckin sick of hiding it tbh.


i def second this i got a 10 inch tornado boxed fan and it was so fucking loud i got a controller and run it at 50 percent its the best thing i ever brought i got 5 600 watt lights each light has 1m x 1m and my temps are 25 - 27 and the 10 inch fan on the controller is quieter than my 5 and 6 inch budget fans i really recomend the sms controller for everything maintaining temps and keeping the fans quiet mate


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dave124 said:


> yoyoyo!
> I'm growing 3 og Kush its my second grow so I'm still very inexperienced
> I'm growing them in coco and b with boost
> using two 600 watt lights with extractor fan and oscillating fan
> ...


whats your temps at lights off purpling can come from too cool temps at lights off or some strains have the purple in the genes but like said not long till chop you not got too much to worry about


----------



## makka (Sep 22, 2015)

awright lads got a weird plant here its in 18/6 i grew it large enough to take cuts and left 1 node on it "stripped bare" any how it remained in 18/6 and and grew again normal at 1st but now its gone from 5 leafs to 3 leafs to 1 leafs and now 1 leaf with deformitys?? weird or what? or stress from cloning it to hardly anything left? btw the clones off it are fine thankfully


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

probably just stress mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

Turned an o of.that crappie apollo into 4g of fire....can't wait to run all this mixed trim too it smells like a fruit basket


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Turned an o of.that crappie apollo into 4g of fire....can't wait to run all this mixed trim too it smells like a fruit basket View attachment 3505718


Mouth watering here looking at that Ghetto , and is that all you get when u extract it an oz into 4 gram thats kinda fucked up but i bet its well tasty im definately going to use all my trim and pop corn in future to see what i can get off it as i normally end up throwing shite load of trim and scrag away i think im going to go for the ice bucket and bubble bags at first and see how it goes .
also sorry lads as i already asked this question weeks ago but cant find the answers i got back 
i got zlh livers royal cheese and lemon skunk currently at 7 1/2 weeks i could do with some help in regards to how long to run each strain the royal i know like the back of my hand but the zlh livers and lemon skunk im not too sure how long to run em for the best results im sure zedd said 11-12 weeks on the zlh but just cant be sure 
time is of no issue i want to get the best out of it that i can so i dont mind how long they need to go just could do with some advice from people that have grown them and know the best time 
i should of saved the replies last time i asked but just didnt think im running the royal 9 weeks was thinking 10 weeks on the livers and lemon skunk and up to 12 on the zlh but apreciate any help lads and lassies so i can get the best it can be .
@makka what u recomend on the lemon mate ? also this lemon skunk smells the absolute bollox the lemon smell is very strong compared to the zlh but all these strains smell so nice at this stage in flower also makka have u got any lemon skunk rooted as i lost all my mommas and clones i got royals rooted but the zlh livers and lemon i lost all clones so i gotta either take some cuts now and reveg and root or wait till harvest and then put back in to reveg but with xmas approaching i could really do with not having to reveg as that will take a few weeks and i worked it out i need to harvest and pot up new clones straight away to get another harvest for xmas


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shogun nutes bttr than caana iye? which ones u got full set or just base man?


ive never used shogun but a friend of mine has just harvested and first time he tried shogun and he has been growing about 15 years he can not stop going on about how good his results were with em he is completely sold he even said in 15 years he has always stuck with what worked but he got a sample pack from some where and he decided to run it he said he got 8 oz a plant too but unfortunately first time he has run the strain so he cant actually say its all down to the shogun nutes but the bud was nice and dense and lovely smoke too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

Aye ant go wrong with a set of bubble bags mate I'd get a £10temp gun as well to make sure shits extra cold and less agitation the better....aye liver is a 10 weeker but I've been told it likes to go further same as the zlh that's ready at 10 but if u can let it go 12 let it mate will be a lot stronger...I've just chopped a mix bag and most smell real nice got sum good chunks off the glues and guava just can't wait to get it dry and weighed up take my 10 and fuck the rest off lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

And Yeh shogun is the bollocks the exo I've just chopped my buds have never been so big and hard and stink more than usual almost a hint of bubblegum in there can't wait for the next run full sumo boost from the start should see a nice crop just before Xmas


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I hear what ya saying lads, its finding another suitable grow place, I'm gonna start looking though ! Garage has the 24 pot alien in it, I'm hoping for 2 keys at least off it ,everything crossed .


what you think of the alien system mate im looking for a nice system to switch to this run i installed pump and drippers and it makes life so much easier when watering but it doesnt seem that all the pot is getting watered and i dont mind watering by hand but its such a pain in the arse having to climb into tent to get to the back and when climbing into water them by hand i even took zedds advice couple times and just filled the trays and let the plants suck up the feed , i been looking at auto pots but also alien systems do look the bollox


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye ant go wrong with a set of bubble bags mate I'd get a £10temp gun as well to make sure shits extra cold and less agitation the better....aye liver is a 10 weeker but I've been told it likes to go further same as the zlh that's ready at 10 but if u can let it go 12 let it mate will be a lot stronger...I've just chopped a mix bag and most smell real nice got sum good chunks off the glues and guava just can't wait to get it dry and weighed up take my 10 and fuck the rest off lol


i think il be letting them run then for as long as i can def 12 on the zlh and the livers il see when it looks ready but u said u got some nice chunks off the glues is that gorilla glues mate and if ye is it looking as good as it has been percieved i have heard so much about it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeh gorilla glue s1's got the real deal about to flip aswell but been told.the s1's are better so well see come xmas it's a hard smell.to explain I'll update more when it's dry and smokeable like...got illuminati stardawg to flip next week too got high expectations...the guava dawg smells like hashy parma violets big fat he y nugs that look like forum cut cookies lol with the purple tones and leaves


----------



## Thc247 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye ant go wrong with a set of bubble bags mate I'd get a £10temp gun as well to make sure shits extra cold and less agitation the better....aye liver is a 10 weeker but I've been told it likes to go further same as the zlh that's ready at 10 but if u can let it go 12 let it mate will be a lot stronger...I've just chopped a mix bag and most smell real nice got sum good chunks off the glues and guava just can't wait to get it dry and weighed up take my 10 and fuck the rest off lol





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye ant go wrong with a set of bubble bags mate I'd get a £10temp gun as well to make sure shits extra cold and less agitation the better....aye liver is a 10 weeker but I've been told it likes to go further same as the zlh that's ready at 10 but if u can let it go 12 let it mate will be a lot stronger...I've just chopped a mix bag and most smell real nice got sum good chunks off the glues and guava just can't wait to get it dry and weighed up take my 10 and fuck the rest off lol


mate does the zlh lose flavour for extra strength like the cheese i got it can be took at week 8 but if grown for 10 will be stronger but loses some taste thats why i crop at 9 so its in the middle but i did find if i took it at 8 weeks had a much tastier cheesy taste but at 10 weeks not so much flavour but def packs extra punch i want the strength but i love the lemon flavour so if its like the royal then i would prob rather find a middle point for best flavour and stone but if it doesnt lose flavour like the royal then ye def run it out 
also this was the first time i have ever flipped straight from clone on the zlh 8 litre pots potted up from clone switched after 4 days of veg and i cant believe how well they have grown il have to get some pics up later they stretched quite a bit but that is also my own fault as my tent was kinda cramped when the zlh went in so i know they prob stretched a bit fighting for light but i actually wanted them to stretch a bit to try make the net with the rest but after the 3 weeks of stretch the tent wasout of control and i had to either remove something from big tent or find some where to put them so i have ended up using my momma tent which is 0.8 x 0.8 with a 600 watt hps with just 2 zlh in there they are loving the light and space but temps a bit higher than i would like but not too high to worry


----------



## zeddd (Sep 22, 2015)

zlh and livers I take to 80 days, they both really love a cure if u can save a bit for a jar


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 22, 2015)

The lemon im smoking ATM has been jarred about 8 weeks I'd say.....Ive always run the lemon 10 weeks and it's spot on, it could go longer but it's def good to go at 10 IMO. 

This run I'm choppin at 9, have had a good few nanners appear again this time, happens on the lemon when I bend her and shit, it mustn't like the stress. I sprayed them with dm reverse and haven't found any seeds so far, 2 weeks and she's getting the chop. 
Goina be a few weeks before ive anything to put in but it'll give me time to set up the new room with the two 9 pots systems


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

I've smoked some lovely cheese in my time but since having the exo in my hands I've not seen anything beat it especially when she's done just right it's bostin I love it lol...I had 2 big alien dogs but the apollo and meanie has put me off anymore new strains for a while so I just to a couple of cuts the other week and binned em


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

5 blue meanie n 7 livers now potted up n in the cupboard, running these 12/12 from rooted clone


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

I've warned ya so don't blame me if the meanie turns out wank lol

Guava dawg glue #1 and yeti og in that order I think the gd looks like forum cookies and smells like hashy parma violets


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 22, 2015)

yeah thats why im only putting 5 in there lol, 12 clones gone in plus the 2 BKxBP that will be coming out in a week or so n when they do gna fill up the rest of the room with livers cuts, prob get 20-30 in total in there i reckon by the time its full


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeh it could of just been me tbh fuck knows but it's wank lol shame really I had high hopes


----------



## makka (Sep 22, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> @makka what would you say then between exo and the royal i sent u which yielded best and what was the smoke reports like if u had to choose one which would u choose royal or exo ??
> im very interested to hear what people think i like the yield off royal always get 4-5 oz a plant and buds always rock to fuck hard


the royals is very nice i cant deny that i took them at around 8 and half 9 week cause they was stinking my street out lol i aint had chance to try the exo i grew ma self but the good man who gifted them also gave me a nice sample and total honesty it was as tasty as the royals if not tastier but the high was HEAVY no joke man i had a couple volcs and was asleep an was like that for a few days lol i cant say on yield yet cause i lost two big exo bushes to the slime shit and had to start over but got about 10 in all that should be ready for christmas 6 in soil 4 in dwc but ye i think for taste/potency i think exo in 1st place but the royals a very very close runner up taste wise oh n the lemon skunk i ran till 9 and ten week i prefered 10 mate very tasty too n smooth imo wish i still had it tbh lol got a pineaple haze to but its only on its 2nd set of laves from seed dont think it will be ready for crimbo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it could of just been me tbh fuck knows but it's wank lol shame really I had high hopes


So do you think its just a weaker/blander strain or do you think it just might have needed to go longer or something etc to sort i or something else?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2015)

@ THC,the alien is a piece of piss m8, I'm just toping tank up once a week,then a 10 day change ,the willmas are tidy kit also, think I prefer my Alien though,more adaptable


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Out of interest howe much noise do those alien/dwc kits make? are they proper loud/whisper quiet etc, only ask as been looking at a hydreo setup for a few years now but if i get one its got to be completely silent outside the door of the cupboard it will be in lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey @ghb sent u an email mate get pon it lol.....I don't know sae it could of been me it cud be the cut but I think I fucker it up now CUZ will and that e4ian had it looking tip top I k ow shes a 10 weeker so I took her early but just the whole structure of the plant is shit which makes me think it's something I've done maybe I let her dry out that's all I can think of don't need it when u got psycho anyways plus I got all these others to work with that are pissin all over it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey @ghb sent u an email mate get pon it lol.....I don't know sae it could of been me it cud be the cut but I think I fucker it up now CUZ will and that e4ian had it looking tip top I k ow shes a 10 weeker so I took her early but just the whole structure of the plant is shit which makes me think it's something I've done maybe I let her dry out that's all I can think of don't need it when u got psycho anyways plus I got all these others to work with that are pissin all over it


Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh you cant mention psycho in here, causes all sorts of knicker bunching it seems ........


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey @ghb sent u an email mate get pon it lol.....I don't know sae it could of been me it cud be the cut but I think I fucker it up now CUZ will and that e4ian had it looking tip top I k ow shes a 10 weeker so I took her early but just the whole structure of the plant is shit which makes me think it's something I've done maybe I let her dry out that's all I can think of don't need it when u got psycho anyways plus I got all these others to work with that are pissin all over it


Well we will just have to give it a go n see then lol, if it dont work out ill just bin it n concentrate on the livers lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

Missed that one...why? Psy has always been a fave up in here.....I've just pulled a box off the top of me tent to dry all me trim in and found a few gram of exo lol nice n crisp Brucie bonus


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeh just keep on top of em I had mine in the back corner of the tent and it did get neglected tbh she is finicky tho and tbh imo not worth the effort but that's just my opinion different strokes and all that malarkey


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Missed that one...why? Psy has always been a fave up in here.....I've just pulled a box off the top of me tent to dry all me trim in and found a few gram of exo lol nice n crisp Brucie bonus



I dared to say I wasnt massively keen on psycho, everyone lost their fucking minds n then Sambo just completely lost it n started proper cunting me off, I`d had a bad day already n he had a pop at the wrong time n i gave him shit back, again everyone lost their minds, he then started threads all over the Forum slagging off rolli etc trying to get himself banned n eventually succeeded.
Whilst this was going on a few ppl decided to have a pop at me reckoning i was being unfair in what i was saying to Sambo(no worse than what he was saying to me etc) and that I should make some sort of special exemption for him being a cunt that day just simply because he has a drugs problem and basically that I was being a cunt for defending myself just simply because it was Sambo!
I basically told everyone that THEY were making special exemptions for him n that anyone else that did it in here would get run out the thread etc, they then all threw a hissy fit, said they were leaving n blocking me etc

My point being, its either .....
a) what goes for him goes for everyone
or
b) Sambo is king of the thread n everyone cant even upset the fragile little petal or disagree with him etc

Cant be both unfortunately but I dont think they quite got that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

Well shit happens don't it that's the UK thread for ya, rambos a sound geeza I get on well with him he's a mate some folk just don't mix do they....I ain't bothered about what was said tbh it's just venting off half the time. I didn't see what was said so its a no comment all the way from me haha 

No comment lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well shit happens don't it that's the UK thread for ya, rambos a sound geeza I get on well with him he's a mate some folk just don't mix do they....I ain't bothered about what was said tbh it's just venting off half the time. I didn't see what was said so its a no comment all the way from me haha
> 
> No comment lol


Yeah that was the rub of it though, me n Sambo have chatted on here for 8 years now quite pleasantly, even sent each other shit here n there, thats why it pissed me off so much when he just started proper going at me just because i said i didnt like psycho, no long term animosity towards the bloke though he just happened to catch me on the wrong day lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

That's the problem with forums if your in a bad mood and read something the wrong way shit can just get out of hand easily lol....what u on about anyway ya mong psychos the bomb lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

I do love me a bit of psychosis tho got a real nice funk to it especially when u been taking exo for a min then u get a bud of psy can really tell the difference...this glue is strong tackle an all lots of amber trichs on it mrs had one or 2 drags on a her jointo last night and was asleep within a minute lol joint still between fingers bless her


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 23, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 hey man any chance u can send me a link to the best bho how to video. Preferably the easiest method lmao. I've just got all my stuff to make it so wanna give it a try this weekend. I've about 5oz of zlh trim and buds to use.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 23, 2015)

Also mate check ya email


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sound geez I'll have a gander for the one I used...any questions just fire ahead mate I'll help as much as I can


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

There's the video I used mate....when u pack your tubes make sure u pack it down quite tight and evenly so there's no pockets in it....my tube can squeeze around 32g in nice n tight but not too tight dint piston rod the shit out of it I just use a fat handled wooden spoon packs it down just right


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2015)

Wtf happened with New then ? I must have missed sommat ,has he gone AWOL ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 23, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Wtf happened with New then ? I must have missed sommat ,has he gone AWOL ?


he got banned, I missed half of it cos I was in the pub, but the tone of the mods was less than sympathetic therefore a bit immature to gloat over banning someone whose having some percy issues imo


----------



## zeddd (Sep 23, 2015)

lots of people being cunts basically


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 23, 2015)

He went on a rambo rampageyeh I saw spitroast had a gloat typical of that long greasy hair'd gremlin


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I dared to say I wasnt massively keen on psycho, everyone lost their fucking minds n then Sambo just completely lost it n started proper cunting me off, I`d had a bad day already n he had a pop at the wrong time n i gave him shit back, again everyone lost their minds, he then started threads all over the Forum slagging off rolli etc trying to get himself banned n eventually succeeded.
> Whilst this was going on a few ppl decided to have a pop at me reckoning i was being unfair in what i was saying to Sambo(no worse than what he was saying to me etc) and that I should make some sort of special exemption for him being a cunt that day just simply because he has a drugs problem and basically that I was being a cunt for defending myself just simply because it was Sambo!
> I basically told everyone that THEY were making special exemptions for him n that anyone else that did it in here would get run out the thread etc, they then all threw a hissy fit, said they were leaving n blocking me etc
> 
> ...


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2015)

........Oh dear


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 24, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> ........Oh dear


fixed that for you lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Also mate check ya email


You still got some pics of the Jakes Dream mate?. Some lads asking if anyone has grown her out...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

DST said:


> You still got some pics of the Jakes Dream mate?. Some lads asking if anyone has grown her out...


Yeah mate I've just messaged Don about the pics. I'll send them over after work today man. They are on my laptop at home.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

Cheers lad.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

DST said:


> You still got some pics of the Jakes Dream mate?. Some lads asking if anyone has grown her out...


This is the only decent pics of the jakes dream I grew last year. This was on day 64 of flower and the day before I chopped it. 
Or u can check out the full grow on my old thread. http://rollitup.org/t/garybhoy11s-indoor-perpetual-multi-strain-grows.755140/page-10


----------



## ghb (Sep 24, 2015)

mmmm pickled blueberries. that's what i got anyway, also think there is a fair chunk of haze in there somewhere.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Fruity sherbet was the taste I got off my jakes. Smelt a lot like blueberry when growing but that faded after I chopped and cured.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 24, 2015)

Your jakes was the bomb mate really nice fruity tones to it...I've still got 6 or 7 beans left here think I might pop a few into dirt when I get these next lot flipped at weekend see if I can find that fruity number


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your jakes was the bomb mate really nice fruity tones to it...I've still got 6 or 7 beans left here think I might pop a few into dirt when I get these next lot flipped at weekend see if I can find that fruity number


I've just popped 2 jakes seeds as well mate they are going into soil tonight. I'm hoping to get a similar pheno and keep a mother of her cos it was such a good smoke. Everyone that tried it loved it, 
I've got a little 12/12 from seed gth #1 coming down in a day or so that was from a mates old seed collection That's smelling really nice, it's got a strong hash smell to it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> This is the only decent pics of the jakes dream I grew last year. This was on day 64 of flower and the day before I chopped it.
> Or u can check out the full grow on my old thread. http://rollitup.org/t/garybhoy11s-indoor-perpetual-multi-strain-grows.755140/page-10
> View attachment 3507031 View attachment 3507032 View attachment 3507033


 that looks lush


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Will post in my freebies thread


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeh it was really nice mate deffo different for sure that's what made me buy some lol that gth should do u well an all mine was fuely lemony tasting v nice 

Just had a joint of yeti and it's bangin not the best yield but a really good smoke man suppose to be a 10 weeker I took it at 8 so the next lot should be even better


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2015)

Where u lads gettin the jakes dream seeds at then. Cunts are making me wanna try loadsa new stuff lol. I'm movin me mother and clone tent in a couple weeks so might thro a couple seeds in there then take good few snips and flower them in the new room. Fickin can't wait to get back to me full room again, everything just seems to be spot on in there and it's all the same lights fans etc goina back in so should be the same


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Where u lads gettin the jakes dream seeds at then. Cunts are making me wanna try loadsa new stuff lol. I'm movin me mother and clone tent in a couple weeks so might thro a couple seeds in there then take good few snips and flower them in the new room. Fickin can't wait to get back to me full room again, everything just seems to be spot on in there and it's all the same lights fans etc goina back in so should be the same


They are freebies from breeders boutique


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 24, 2015)

Evening lads how are we all ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 24, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> They are freebies from breeders boutique


Aww right, that's why I couldn't find them then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 24, 2015)

Varietys the spice of life and all that think my new fave is this yeti og its straigt fire....only tjing I dnt like about trying new stuff is when u get a wank one lol does my fucking head


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

Slave's gone back to Wales ! Thank fuck, that was a lucky escape !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Slave's gone back to Wales ! Thank fuck, that was a lucky escape !


quite an adventure man


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> quite an adventure man


Lol,something like that mate, should have took you're advice in the first place !, her breath was so bad ,I looked forward to her farts !, & she had biger hands & feet than me,not to mention the long blkack ,wirey hairs hanging from her mole's !!!!! Not good .need to set my sights higher I think .


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Lol,something like that mate, should have took you're advice in the first place !, her breath was so bad ,I looked forward to her farts !, & she had biger hands & feet than me,not to mention the long blkack ,wirey hairs hanging from her mole's !!!!! Not good .need to set my sights higher I think .


I'd love to pull up ur posts from when u first met this bird baz, wernt they all like this is what I've always wanted and all that lol. Get back on POF m8 and find the next one


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd love to pull up ur posts from when u first met this bird baz, wernt they all like this is what I've always wanted and all that lol. Get back on POF m8 and find the next one


I'm one step ahead of you m8 lol, I didn't see much of her in the beginning, she always had her heed down me toilet area ! Shouldn't have moved in with her after one date ffs,never mind, on wards & up wards .


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2015)

Upward, Onward, Forward.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> I'm one step ahead of you m8 lol, I didn't see much of her in the beginning, she always had her heed down me toilet area ! Shouldn't have moved in with her after one date ffs,never mind, on wards & up wards .


Aye it's an experience anyway lol, u still at ur bros then? How's the plants?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 25, 2015)

Evening ladies


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

Evening...

Anyone see the outdoor plants found in London on the news, 150 of them?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 25, 2015)

No cant say i did


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

Cof just posted and article in the 600. Fukkin cunts always out to spoil people's fun.....Some mouldy looking colas there though haha.


----------



## makka (Sep 25, 2015)

thats it


----------



## makka (Sep 25, 2015)

can a very small light leak in veg cause single bladed leafs anyone plz ??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lmao breath that could gag a maggot ay baz haha at least u haf a bit of fun bro now u wanna go other end of soectrum and bag yasel a lawyer or something...I did have something to say but reading your post all went to pot lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 25, 2015)

Is it a new cut makka?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

makka said:


> thats it


Fuck they'd have spent some time harvesting that lot, probly pure gash anyway.....lot of fuckin work wasted tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao breath that could gag a maggot ay baz haha at least u haf a bit of fun bro now u wanna go other end of soectrum and bag yasel a lawyer or something...I did have something to say but reading your post all went to pot lol


That's right she was a copper too, I'd be gettin my bribe on and gettin some cash outta her lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye it's an experience anyway lol, u still at ur bros then? How's the plants?


Yes MG,at me bro's, the zlh r fucking wompers m8 ! Stopped at about 5ft, foot away from lamp, & there full of bud top to bottom ,5 weeks in today


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

She's a victim support Councillor now MG, hence Im not worried about her spoutin about the gaff here,I could fuck her right up ! Lmao @Ghett, you've smellt her breath then m8 !,I've houd mouth ulcers since I met her ,but that could be down to me kissing her after shes been licking me arse out 20 hrs a day


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 25, 2015)

Evening lads what's we all up to tonight then?
I'm out with the boys tonight and this is my entertainment !!
1 hello kitty and 1 Instagram !


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been watching UFC USA vs the UK... I didn't know mcgregor could move like that.. Almost like a tiger.. Faber will lose.... I still got Aldo though..


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Yes MG,at me bro's, the zlh r fucking wompers m8 ! Stopped at about 5ft, foot away from lamp, & there full of bud top to bottom ,5 weeks in today


There a good yeilding plant m8, my next lots goina be 18 of them, just goina let them be cos any time I try and get more outta them and stress them I get some nanners so fuck that, next lot will be trees.

And ur a filthy fucker


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening lads what's we all up to tonight then?
> I'm out with the boys tonight and this is my entertainment !!
> 1 hello kitty and 1 Instagram !
> View attachment 3508007


What's them supposed to be like m8? They of the dn?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been watching UFC USA vs the UK... I didn't know mcgregor could move like that.. Almost like a tiger.. Faber will lose.... I still got Aldo though..


Yea yea wat eva .. now run along lil birdie before i hav to ruffle ur feathers


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea yea wat eva .. now run along lil birdie before i hav to ruffle ur feathers


I missed you to.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> There a good yeilding plant m8, my next lots goina be 18 of them, just goina let them be cos any time I try and get more outta them and stress them I get some nanners so fuck that, next lot will be trees.
> 
> And ur a filthy fucker


Not seen any naners yet m8, just bud lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What's them supposed to be like m8? They of the dn?


No mate they are pills my mate got in Glasgow. They are fucking awesome tho. I'm out my fucking face !!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 25, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> She's a victim support Councillor now MG, hence Im not worried about her spoutin about the gaff here,I could fuck her right up ! Lmao @Ghett, you've smellt her breath then m8 !,I've houd mouth ulcers since I met her ,but that could be down to me kissing her after shes been licking me arse out 20 hrs a day


im laughing like mutley lol ol wheeza


----------



## zeddd (Sep 25, 2015)

did she get the slave tat baz?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 25, 2015)

What's Hapnin mudafuckas who's all out there fucking tree to ighT?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fuvkin boring cunts. It's a Friday and you cuntd at. Prob on bed already.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mornin fellas .. looks like hulk had a good nite anyway


----------



## makka (Sep 26, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Is it a new cut makka?


i took 4 cuts off a vegger rooted them then a weeks normal growth 5 leafers then it went 4 leafs 3 leafs 1 leaf and all 4 seem to be doing it? i think its a light leak in veg room ive blocked up now hopefully they should start pushin normal leafs out they are healthy just a bit weird looking lol its like there re veggin?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 26, 2015)

makka said:


> i took 4 cuts off a vegger rooted them then a weeks normal growth 5 leafers then it went 4 leafs 3 leafs 1 leaf and all 4 seem to be doing it? i think its a light leak in veg room ive blocked up now hopefully they should start pushin normal leafs out they are healthy just a bit weird looking lol its like there re veggin?


From another site.......

The # of leaves can change according to the amount of light they are getting, and according to the amount of CO2 in the environment. Generally less light means less leaflets, less CO2 means more leaflets. and vice-versa.

As far as after you top plants, you are basicly shocking a section of growth.
Odd things happen.. . Tread lightly.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 26, 2015)

*the number of leaf fingers*

varies between varieties of mj, but is usually odd.

The number of fingers per leaf, during veg cycle increases with each internode, 1,3,5, etc.up until the number that strain is genetically programmed to have. 

The number of fingers decreases during flowering, 7, 5, 3, 1 , so that when you look at the final leaves produced by the bud, they are singular.

When a plant is revegged or growing back from topping, the new growth reverts to the pattern of veg cycle; so first leaves are singular.

The number of fingers is a genetic and internal thing, so i do not think environmental factors would be much influence?


----------



## makka (Sep 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> *the number of leaf fingers*
> 
> varies between varieties of mj, but is usually odd.
> 
> ...


yeah makes perfect sense bina there vegging under a 400 hps but during dark hours there is a lil light from clones section i think thats what caused it as everything else is perfect it was strange tbh as they was growing fine then the leaflets decreased i was checking the worse one before and its getting a 2 leafer above the 1 leafer nodes so i think they on recovery best be quick tho need to flip in time for christmas its coming quick lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah need to get em going mate, i put 5 BM n 7 livers cuts in the flower cupboard other day, got to get more soil tuesday n fill cupboard up with another 10-15 more cuts tho n take the 2 BPxBK out, they have had 15 weeks total now (9 wks flowering)n want em out before the nanners they have pollinate the cuts lol, normally i would kill hermies when they show but not having had any bud for a whuile i just left em in there to finish since they were the only 2 in there n cant damage anything lol

Also just had a call from a mate with blue cheese cuts, gna grab meself one as BC is a personal favourite n probably get rid of the BM if it turns out wank by xmas n keep the BC instead, if the BM turns out gd tho im gna have a decision to make as only really got space for 2 strains not 3 here lol........


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> did she get the slave tat baz?


No ,I told her to wait,& I never got mine, thank fuck ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2015)

She's still fucking whatapping me ffs, just caught me on plenty of fish ! She said "didn't take u long,thought u loved me" yerr right ! Ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lmao that pof is full of fuckin nutcases you'll be up to your armpits in arsehole again nxt week....had a madras last night already unloaded twice and I'm bubbling again ffs that's it now I'm laying off the spicy stuff, man can't tek it anymore I'm in bits


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 26, 2015)

Sae honest mate bin the meanie NOW trust me don't say I didn't warn ya.....or just keep 1 but it's the shittest plant I've ever ever ever ever grown


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 26, 2015)

And that's been confirmed by 3 of us now someone's been sending pisses around gift wrapped as fine wine lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 26, 2015)

hows it going boys think im going to up grade my little veg (600x600) tent to a 800x800 clone tent its the Clone Cube E2 from 3ch just not sure if i would get light leak if both rooms would be on at diffrent time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 26, 2015)

I cant see why they'd be a light leak mate I've ran 2 tents next to each other for ages now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 26, 2015)

just wasnt sure if leak would go down the side as the floor in the middle is removerable


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh right I see ya now ....well theres only one way to tell isnt there lol get a light in and turn the fucker on lmao close the bottom tent then open the top amd see if any kights coming thru....weve all done that stand inside the tent trick with the doors zipped up to make sure its light proof


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3508349just wasnt sure if leak would go down the side as the floor in the middle is removerable


got the link for it?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> got the link for it?


https://www.3ch.co.uk/clone-cube-e2-tent.html


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2015)

makka u got to drop the lights on em if u getting single leaflets u will also prob notice they are a bit more stretched than usual, ribeanas post was pointless and refers to healthy normal development, copy and paste lmfao


----------



## makka (Sep 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> makka u got to drop the lights on em if u getting single leaflets u will also prob notice they are a bit more stretched than usual, ribeanas post was pointless and refers to healthy normal development, copy and paste lmfao


u ok zeddd m8 they are under a 600 hps in a cooltube 1 foot above them i dont think its lack of light tbh they are in soil also but their bouncing back now seen a few 3 leafers b4 wen i went in 
i fwt maybe it was due to a light leak but didnt think it would matter being in veg or maybe it was cause i took clones the worst one affected was the mother what i stripped bare and re grew but had single leaflets oh well lesson learnt lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 26, 2015)

any one know what blue cheese is like


----------



## Merlot (Sep 26, 2015)

it's a potent, crumbly cheese. hard hitter. best served with crackers and a bottle of red.


----------



## makka (Sep 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one know what blue cheese is like


depends on breeder pomps but yeah theres some nice blues out there


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

@zeddd u been checkin ur emails m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 26, 2015)

cool man just have to have a hunt about


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2015)

makka said:


> u ok zeddd m8 they are under a 600 hps in a cooltube 1 foot above them i dont think its lack of light tbh they are in soil also but their bouncing back now seen a few 3 leafers b4 wen i went in
> i fwt maybe it was due to a light leak but didnt think it would matter being in veg or maybe it was cause i took clones the worst one affected was the mother what i stripped bare and re grew but had single leaflets oh well lesson learnt lol


u said they were under 400 hps, now its 600 cooltube 1 foot away....wtf ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @zeddd u been checkin ur emails m8


replied man


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> replied man


And again


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> And again


back at ya


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> back at ya


Duce


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2015)

Or juice ,or whatever the fook it is


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

What u up to tonight baz?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Id say his on pof


----------



## makka (Sep 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u said they were under 400 hps, now its 600 cooltube 1 foot away....wtf ?


its a digital ballast lol i turned it up to 600 and lowered the light


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2015)

ide say Baz you gotta go for some pretty slave this time, there are some sick fuks out there who like their men men, don't care what you look like, as long as they are looking good....yano man theyre out there no warts an all


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> ide say Baz you gotta go for some pretty slave this time, there are some sick fuks out there who like their men men, don't care what you look like, as long as they are looking good....yano man theyre out there no warts an all


Sound like a man wit experience


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

What u at the night Irish? Do u know any cheap places to stay near dundrum? I've another place I usually stay but its about 20 min drives away


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What u at the night Irish? Do u know any cheap places to stay near dundrum? I've another place I usually stay but its about 20 min drives away


Just havin a few drinks watchin the rugby ... cant think of anytin cheap around there ... il hav a look about for ya tho ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey man cant pm u


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey mg cant pm u


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

I pmd u


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 26, 2015)

Smashed ,smokin pipes of some shizz I got here off a billy noshizz, what ever the fuck that means


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm payin 60 e for a twin room, sharing with a m8, its a hotel too and that's pretty cheap but its a bit of a drive, good enough place tho in ashbourne


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm payin 60 e for a twin room, sharing with a m8, its a hotel too and that's pretty cheap but its a bit of a drive, good enough place tho in ashbourne


In meath man ? Fuk that and drivin to dundrum ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> In meath man ? Fuk that and drivin to dundrum ???


Only 20 - 25 min drive man, not that far. Plus hard to find anywhere else at a good price m8 I'm fed up looking. Be working 7-7 so no time for looking when I'm down like. And better somewhere u know what ur getting than ending up in a shithole lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

Ur backyard fit a tent lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur backyard fit a tent lol


Yea deffo 30 a nite ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Pm ya bak


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

If ur reading sambo nice win for spurs the day, nice enough draw for the toon too don.......and even better win for utd now top of the league


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> If ur reading sambo nice win for spurs the day, nice enough draw for the toon too don.......and even better win for utd now top of the league


Ha utd wer 12 to 1 last friday for the legue threw a tenner on em.. bit early yet but ya nva know


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Toon shud of had a win ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2015)

Some mad results lately, makes it interesting. My m8 got 6 teams up in the irsh league today, 300 odd quid for a few pound.....haven't been doing much betting mesel


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Some mad results lately, makes it interesting. My m8 got 6 teams up in the irsh league today, 300 odd quid for a few pound.....haven't been doing much betting mesel


Im in a last man standing only 3 of us left we wer all on utd  .. i tink il just pick who ever sunderland are playn ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2015)

weird feeling celebrating a draw like a win. we should have fucking won aye. we are jose's bogey team like. 6 outings he's not won at our gaff now. fucking typical man city get a hiding just before they play us though. they'll be out for blood next week.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 27, 2015)

My first attempt at making bho has went quite well. I blasted about 10g of bud/trim and got just over a gram back. Gonna make a load more during the week !


----------



## makka (Sep 27, 2015)

that looks nice hulk u got a pressure chamber too to purge it? or u just gonna leave it to do itself?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2015)

bazoomer said:


> Smashed ,smokin pipes of some shizz I got here off a billy noshizz, what ever the fuck that means


whoa man snot like u to smoke, u in the fukkit mode yeah?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> My first attempt at making bho has went quite well. I blasted about 10g of bud/trim and got just over a gram back. Gonna make a load more during the week !
> View attachment 3509183


looks quality man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 27, 2015)

Makka no I've no chamber to purge. I just done it on a heat plate. It's now like glass and snaps perfectly. I've already hit a cpl dabs. 
Cheers zeddd I'm happy with it for my first attempt it's fucking lovely strong smoke.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2015)

makka said:


> that looks nice hulk u got a pressure chamber too to purge it? or u just gonna leave it to do itself?


purging doesn't get rid of non volatiles, its these that cause the probs hence why most on here use uber clean butane, needs to be lab made butane imo for purity not petro-butane from fractional distillation imo, I wont touch it, tried it once and got neuropathy for 2 days in my arms lol must be a pussy when it comes to tolerance to waste products from oil refining imo


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Makka no I've no chamber to purge. I just done it on a heat plate. It's now like glass and snaps perfectly. I've already hit a cpl dabs.
> Cheers zeddd I'm happy with it for my first attempt it's fucking lovely strong smoke.


better off heating it mate imo, this vacuum purging is gash science imo


----------



## makka (Sep 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> better off heating it mate imo, this vacuum purging is gash science imo


i aint even done it tbh i was under the idea that purging removes the trapped gases but super clean butane from the start would be better obvs i just fwt it can be dangerous not ridding out the leftovers dont wanna see the hulk drop a lung m8 lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 27, 2015)

Makka I've got iron lungs mate no need to worry lol


Zeddd that exactly what I did mate I used ultra refined butane. Fucking cost me £50 for 8 cans of the stuff. But better safe than sorry when making concentrates !


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> They wer flipped like this, I'd say there definitly triple the height now ffsView attachment 3488212


Very nice,lovely uniform grow.
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 27, 2015)

U made some then gary looks nice I love the colour when its at that stage...u got a dab rig? I blasted 2 oz of trim yesterday got 4g off it been hiting I in the cano its sound


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U made some then gary looks nice I love the colour when its at that stage...u got a dab rig? I blasted 2 oz of trim yesterday got 4g off it been hiting I in the cano its sound


Finally I gave it a go mate yeah lol. It's pretty decent as well I think, Yeah I've got a small dab rig mate and I also like to top a joint off with a nice big piece.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U made some then gary looks nice I love the colour when its at that stage...u got a dab rig? I blasted 2 oz of trim yesterday got 4g off it been hiting I in the cano its sound


100 per g


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 27, 2015)

Would be nice if I could sell it lol no fucker knows what it is. here's the bit I made yesterday just a mix of all what I had in the tent...Yeh Gary it's nice in a joint isn't it its like it's got a load of bubble hash in there proper gets ya smashed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 27, 2015)

Anyone know where I can eatch this narcos without netflix? And I cant find that showbox thing either man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 28, 2015)

And so the sock puppets begin again......... 2 brand new members to the site following me before they have even made a post..........wonder which one is whom?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2015)

Kinda para aren't ye ribena? Who gives a fuck who it is, I reckon you've a real hard on for rambo since ye can't really let that shit go eh....just my opinion


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ghb email matey, smashed off this glue s1 goji is strong too taken 2 weeks early it's still nice next round should be a lot better...got gg#4 and stardawg illuminati this run too so shud be nice...some how got a meanie mixed up with an exo on the flip so I'm a plant down in the flower room now lol cuz I'll be fucker if I'm growing one of them again...I'll try and get the mrs phone later and get some dry nugs shots up for yas


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Kinda para aren't ye ribena? Who gives a fuck who it is, I reckon you've a real hard on for rambo since ye can't really let that shit go eh....just my opinion


Whats para about wondering why someone suddenly joins the site n follows me before even visiting a forum or posting anywhere etc? Also they have done NOTHING else on the site other than follow me if you dont think thats a bit odd then maybe ur going a bit screwy?

Also I said nothing about Rambo, you did, so put YOUR hardon for him away if you can, its before 10pm , I actually thought it was gna be one of the yanks tbh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Whats next? Someone having a pop at me for saying hello ffs?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ghb email matey, smashed off this glue s1 goji is strong too taken 2 weeks early it's still nice next round should be a lot better...got gg#4 and stardawg illuminati this run too so shud be nice...some how got a meanie mixed up with an exo on the flip so I'm a plant down in the flower room now lol cuz I'll be fucker if I'm growing one of them again...I'll try and get the mrs phone later and get some dry nugs shots up for yas


how was the smoke and yield on the guava dawg man?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 28, 2015)

Medium to good yield would do a sog well
..smoke is strong and tasyes hashy with soft undetones of how it smells(parma violets or something like that) its nice youll see in a couple of days anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goji amd yeti are very good took it all down at 55 days 2 weeks early on everythig to be fair goji yeild very well saying its early and strong smoke too so at 10 weeks it will be intense....and yeti tastes loveley but onky got an oz off it lol ive kept it tho gonna try n train it and bump the yield...and for saying how close all was to the bulb it aint too bad immean s8me nugs were burnt to a crisp no joke man


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2015)

so the goji is a seller then? need a strong yielder man


----------



## ValleyDragon (Sep 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> And so the sock puppets begin again......... 2 brand new members to the site following me before they have even made a post..........wonder which one is whom?


U need to chill out Clarkson, now I know why u go round smacking people... Just new to the site, from UK and found ur posts interesting but hey sorry to freak ur paranoid ass out!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 28, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> U need to chill out Clarkson, now I know why u go round smacking people... Just new to the site, from UK and found ur posts interesting but hey sorry to freak ur paranoid ass out!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 28, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so the goji is a seller then?need a strong yielder man


No more than exo I rekon tbh hard to tell as this grow wernt the best...but if let go 10 weeks it would be bangin hasnt got a cerazy loud smell but its pretty intense buzz and flavour wise and it can be so much better tonwhat I have it now


----------



## ValleyDragon (Sep 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3510091


Just Roll With It Clarkson!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Whats next? Someone having a pop at me for saying hello ffs?
> 
> View attachment 3509916


Remember when I made you my bitch that one time? YOU MEMBER!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 28, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Remember when I made you my bitch that one time? YOU MEMBER!


----------



## makka (Sep 29, 2015)

smokin a fat one missing the old dyas lol






so funny man


----------



## makka (Sep 29, 2015)

think ima get in trouble today im drinking koppaberg and its only 12


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2015)

makka said:


> smokin a fat one missing the old dyas lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they speaking English?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## makka (Sep 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


dance with the devil immortal technique now that was some deep shit rap lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2015)

what u got growin atm makka?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2015)

when i use the glass bubbler, contemplative. must make bubble


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2015)

How is everyone then? I got 2 little foot tall cookie clones im gomna flip tonight seen as I had a rouge meani in there hopefully mek up for it with a bit of christmas cookies


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2015)

Im working away atm and chopping when I get back on Friday, I've a zlh about a foot tall in veg tent and that's it, I need 18 for next run ffs so think I might just fire a loads seeds in, think a m8 has a loads blue cheese seeds so might just fuck them in, can't be wàitin about, need her filled up asap lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2015)

18 u dont want many then lol ive a couple spare n thats it mate then ill be taking a load in about 3 weeks or so for the next run


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2015)

yesterday went 24 hours without a cano hit, when I finally got on it I was a mess, yet if um on it all day I hardly notice, must cut back so I can get more wasted imo, hows u lot?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

It's made what a little break can do ain't it...longest I've been without is about 2 weeks , smoked half a joint when I got back and was mongoled..having restraint while it's right next to you tho is a whole different ball game lol I'm me own worst enemy sometime


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2015)

Chopped the BKxBP last night, need some smoke lol, coulda gone another week still but fuck it, 1 more left in the cupboard that needs another week or 2

Tray full of cuts waiting to root in the veg tent n soon as they are gone need to do more for myself, blue meanie is looking like its for the axe, fed up of watching the cunt do precisely fuck all, livers is vegging at 3x the speed of the BM, need to clear a strain out anyway as got indiana bubblegum coming soon

Also found a set of bubblebags on amazon for just over a tenner.....good times

Smoking on some unknown pineapple kinda tasting weed, n got some blueberry arriving anytime now, today could turn out to be a gd day after all lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

I've told ya to bin it already it's wank seriously wank trust me...

I've just had a dab this morn can't be arsed to do anything yet got my lazy head on today


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 18 u dont want many then lol ive a couple spare n thats it mate then ill be taking a load in about 3 weeks or so for the next run


Well there's 18 pots in the system so makes sense lol. I wasn't hinting or fuck all m8, anything nice I can get will be for vegging up for the next run so no rush at all


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeh yeh I'm with ya I'll throw u an email mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 30, 2015)

I shouldn't read this too early when I'm at work, u cunts fucking depress me lol, all lying getting monged and I'm stuck here hanging doors and shit lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol yeh I don't miss work much just the money man think I'm gonna have to get back into it soon not the time of year for it tho really I don't like getting cold n wet lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 30, 2015)

haha yeh i feel ya just sat here smoken a bubble kush j not to bad should get more ssh the weekend rest of the shit down here is shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol I've justried chopped a ssh and it's fuck all like the ssh I've had in the past completely different in everyway lol never seen haze


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 30, 2015)

im hopen that my ssh i got on the go is the same one i had b4 cos that was lovely and banging


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lovely and banging lol yeh proper ssh is a top top smoke I've not had any size 2011 tho...might be getting an amnesia cut soon tho so we'll see try a find that right haze is a hard job man


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lovely and banging lol yeh proper ssh is a top top smoke I've not had any size 2011 tho...might be getting an amnesia cut soon tho so we'll see try a find that right haze is a hard job man


amnesia at 9 weeks would be gold, btw that fairy landed man thanks a lot look forward to cano tonite


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Sound geeza  yeh amnesia would be good man that's if it's the real mcoy like ya never know do ya

The yeti on the cano tastes pretty damn sweet man just a shame it's a shit yielder lol I'm still keeping it in me tent for a bit tho


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2015)

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2015/09/astonishing-facts-about-marijuana-you-absolutely-wont-believe-3221526.html


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

4 years in prison in dubai for a having a joint stub on the sole of his shoe....poor bastard that's mad


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 4 years in prison in dubai for a having a joint stub on the sole of his shoe....poor bastard that's mad


got a mate working out in Dubai havnt visited him since they got a machine at customs that can detect nanogrammes of thc, I would need all new clothes and luggage and be strait for a week, fuk that rather stay in tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lol we'd send that machine into shock the thing would shit its sen


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 30, 2015)

few years back flying thru an international airport in Florida, security pulled me aside after i stepped through 'the-machine'. fkrs took my wallet around the corner for further inspection. must ave been dripping nano-grams of this illicit substance all over the airport.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 30, 2015)

Ger a jerb u cunt!!


----------



## herbert78 (Sep 30, 2015)

Awrite folks,

Hope you're all well. Been on the forum for a few months - this is 1st post though.

About 8 weeks into 1st grow. 2 autos in DIY box in the cupboard, dimensions roughly 400mm wide, 900mm deep and about 1200mm high. Using the Chinese LED that shall not be named (marshydro 300w, old/new white model), and canna coco with canna a + b nutes. Pots are a 5l + 3l. I've since realised these are quite small. Now, basically, I know I've made a few mistakes (late, sporadic use of a £4 shitey fan from asda), but was hoping to get decent smoke come the end. Beans are called Big Bang from greenhouse, meant to flower in 6 weeks and a free diesel auto.
Anyhoos, pistils are popping up all over the shop, so they're away for sure. Only problem is, plants are about 8 inches high and skinny. Have tied them down in a vain bid for an extra few grams. Spent about £120 all in so been done on a budget.
My question is, is little wee maggot plants all I should expect from this set up? Thought with the coco I'd have monsters on my hands ha.

Here's the box - oh and popped another bb bean out of desperation, already had the missus scrape her hand round the empty jar in a vain bid for a one skinner...

Right, turns out getting a picture up is not as straight forward as I thought it would be.

Pics to follow.


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ghetto man if u still hav my email will ya giv us a shout ..


----------



## herbert78 (Sep 30, 2015)

The joint I'm gonna get out of these ladies...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ghetto man if u still hav my email will ya giv us a shout ..


Just pmd u mate whats up geez?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Get that light closer herbert like abiut 10 inches away fom the plants see how tjey handle it


----------



## herbert78 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cheers Ghetto, had them closer but thought the leaves were beginning to curl up a bit so put them back. Think the Manual says 800mm so already closer than that.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2015)

Im with ya id get it closer tho lol


----------



## herbert78 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Im with ya id get it closer tho lol


Will give it a bash tomorrow and see how they fair. Cheers for the advice.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2015)

last night was blasting yeti og and went for bike ride amazing smell and sativa like stone yet really focused, deffo want a cut for percy what was the floweringtime on her?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2015)

Pretty dam good in the cano isnt it holds it flabiur for a good few bags....that was taken at 55 days imagine it at 70


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2015)

herbert78 said:


> Will give it a bash tomorrow and see how they fair. Cheers for the advice.


Lower the light and put that crap Asda fan inbetween the light and the plants so they are getting air blown across them. This will allow you to lower the light without leaf curl.
God knows about yield on Autos from Greenhouse. Good luck.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 1, 2015)

herbert78 said:


> The joint I'm gonna get out of these ladies...


I know that's not a time machine, so I'm not going to recommend Dr. Who. nobody grows greenhouse seeds, so you're kind of a pioneer on this run. before you know it, your tent and jar may, soon again, be empty.

Get yourself about ten seeds from breeders boutique growing in there and then you'll be able to take this to the next level of madness. stay clear of any co's offering fem or auto.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 1, 2015)

You can get ok weed from fem seeds. Regs is better but anything is better than autos.....especially GH
There are much better similarly priced seeds available. 
Don't know much about LED's but from what I've read only the expensive ones are any good.
Keep reading and researching. There's some good lads on here who will readily give advice. Just don't ask after 10pm coz you'll probably get bitch slapped 

Rgds
Roo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

regs make better weed than fems?!? bollocks.


----------



## herbert78 (Oct 1, 2015)

DST said:


> Lower the light and put that crap Asda fan inbetween the light and the plants so they are getting air blown across them. This will allow you to lower the light without leaf curl.
> God knows about yield on Autos from Greenhouse. Good luck.


Cheers DST - lights lowered to 16 inches and wee fan rattling away.


----------



## herbert78 (Oct 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I know that's not a time machine, so I'm not going to recommend Dr. Who. nobody grows greenhouse seeds, so you're kind of a pioneer on this run. before you know it, your tent and jar may, soon again, be empty.
> 
> Get yourself about ten seeds from breeders boutique growing in there and then you'll be able to take this to the next level of madness. stay clear of any co's offering fem or auto.


Cheers abe, I thought green house seeds were big shots - seen chat about them being cannabis cup winners or something. Hey ho, we live and learn. 
Was going to get feminised photos next time. Surely that's better than regular where half the beans might be males, no?


----------



## herbert78 (Oct 1, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> You can get ok weed from fem seeds. Regs is better but anything is better than autos.....especially GH
> There are much better similarly priced seeds available.
> Don't know much about LED's but from what I've read only the expensive ones are any good.
> Keep reading and researching. There's some good lads on here who will readily give advice. Just don't ask after 10pm coz you'll probably get bitch slapped
> ...


Thanks Roo, thought the autos would be good for a first timer but will be going photos for sure the next time. Tons of old bag seed kicking about so will try them as well.
How comes reg are better than fem? Surely regular are a lottery as to whether you get male or female?


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 1, 2015)

@herbert78
That's true. 
May I suggest next time just using soil. Buy a good quality one. Do a few runs and you'll have a better feel for your plants needs. Watch your temps. Keep fairly stable if you can. Too many spikes in temp with fans on/off doesn't help. Watch relative humidity. It veg much better in higher RH. Doubt you need it now anyways. And finally, do not underestimate the smell once it's really starts flowering.
They'll stink and it's amazing how for that smell carries


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2015)

STARDAWG FUCKING GUAVA!


----------



## herbert78 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Roo, much appreciated. It's certainly a learning curve! Will be making a DIY carbon scrubber for the inevitable stink. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> regs make better weed than fems?!? bollocks.


in my experience, reg seeds produce a slightly more robust healthy plant that grows quicker and just looks better with more diverse and pronounced difference in phenotype.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2015)

lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2015)

that yeti og is summin must say


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that yeti og is summin must say



i only had 1 joint ffs! tickled my taste buds it did


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2015)

ghb said:


> i only had 1 joint ffs! tickled my taste buds it did


in the cano for me great unique flav


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 1, 2015)

If you know where to look you can buy anything on the Deep Web.

You really can.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lool madonnas arsehole sweat lmao...yeh I was tight with the yeti only got an oz off the 1 plant lol but yeh shes unique for sure I cant describe the taste, sort of piney and citrusy? With a hint of shit yeild lol but worth keeping for the flav maybe with training could be a half decent yeild...ill take snips in about 3 weeks just got one potted up


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lool madonnas arsehole sweat lmao...yeh I was tight with the yeti only got an oz off the 1 plant lol but yeh shes unique for sure I cant describe the taste, sort of piney and citrusy? With a hint of shit yeild lol but worth keeping for the flav maybe with training could be a half decent yeild...ill take snips in about 3 weeks just got one potted up


bet that sweat had some chunks in it lol shes gotta be in pads by now at her age ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2015)

Chunk hahaha, I bet, I wonder if she has to cork herself bet shes had more cock than john waynes winchester


----------



## zeddd (Oct 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Chunk hahaha, I bet, I wonder if she has to cork herself bet shes had more cock than john waynes winchester


more fucks than a chat with a Tourette's


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lol bless her


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 2, 2015)

bet u would still jump on her zeddd m8 given the chance after a night on it then ur be licking the sweat strait from her asshole


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 2, 2015)

madonna is a michigan gal, origin. i managed to store up a whole jug o tha butt sweat. unleashing it on ebay to fund nxt op


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> bet u would still jump on her zeddd m8 given the chance after a night on it then ur be licking the sweat strait from her asshole


nah man u wouldn't go near the witch, most fukin god awful woman on this planet ide kick her out of bed and get her cleaning the place send her back on the bus kinda attitude, just sold a oz of pocorn exo for 247...postage innit lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2015)

ex gf admitted one day she was a secret Madonna fan...omfg...and she had bought us tickets to go an see her in earls court, see ya love have a good evening... but I caved for some reason and went. " hours of cringing and I ricked my neck lol wlked otta there like mr Tracy off thunderbirds, shite wernt the word


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 2, 2015)

Woman is an arrogant cunt, wouldnt touch her with a barge pole, met her when working on her "Drowned" world tour in 2001/2, kinda woman you just wanna slap as soon as she opens her mouth, her husband was a good laugh tho, bought all the staff beer n KFC when we were clearing out on last night and also joined us for a J outside in early hours of the morning, nice down to earth bloke whereas she is a stuck up arrogant cunt etc


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2015)

cured weed is too strong for wake and bake imo sure I should be doing something other than talk to myself on the internet, laters...fri nite be onnit later


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> zlh and livers I take to 80 days, they both really love a cure if u can save a bit for a jar


nice 1 zedd


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

right lads porn update ...
just hitting week 9 tomoz 
14 royal cheese 1 livers and 1 lemon skunk also 2 zlh threw in to 12 12 straight from clone


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

2nd pics have the 2 zlh also that was flipped straight from clone looking a bit yellow the zlh but first time running it will take me a few runs to get its needs toned in but so far really loving the smell and dense buds


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

anyone in here that got some experience with the zlh ?
want to know if you think its a hungry plant or a sensitive plant as i have been trying to feed the same to them all but have diluted the feed for the zlh now as i know royal is so fucking greedy but start of week 9 the zlh is losing its colour quite fast they was fed the same as the cheese until week 8 when the cheese started on ripen week 8 on zlh livers and lemon skunk is now the same but the livers seemes to love the feed but the lemon skunk started showing signs of nute burn when i started on the top shooter im just thinking because i flipped the zlh straight from clone they didnt really get time to veg and build up the N before starting to flower im not really worried just would of liked it to keep its green colour a bit longer than 8 weeks if im running it 12


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yesterday went 24 hours without a cano hit, when I finally got on it I was a mess, yet if um on it all day I hardly notice, must cut back so I can get more wasted imo, hows u lot?


all good mate and yes i find if im working and dont touch anything when i finnish and have a big one it absolutely fucks me up haa love it but itsso hard to go all day with out ne thin mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 2, 2015)

The zlh can take a good feeding so don't be shy with the nutes. I've grown her a good few times now and only ever found the Exo to be a hungrier plant than the zlh.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> bet that sweat had some chunks in it lol shes gotta be in pads by now at her age ffs


fukin ell zedd u crack me up fukin ell roflmao 
had some chunks in it must be in pads by now  lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The zlh can take a good feeding so don't be shy with the nutes. I've grown her a good few times now and only ever found the Exo to be a hungrier plant than the zlh.


nice 1 hulk i always thought with longer flower to go lighter but she def looks hungry to fuck week 9 should i give a little boost of N or u think it too far too late mate ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone recommend or use any good portable vapes?? Thinkin on gettin one but dunno what to get


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ghetto man sent ya a mail


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone recommend or use any good portable vapes?? Thinkin on gettin one but dunno what to get


Check out the mighty or the crafty man


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Check out the mighty or the crafty man


Pretty fuckin expensive aren't they lol....any of the vape pens any good or are they all pretty much wank?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Pretty fuckin expensive aren't they lol....any of the vape pens any good or are they all pretty much wank?


I had one and it was pure shit man


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Or check out the grasshopper vape


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Get what ye pay for then, them ones U said just look a bit big, a pen one would be handy....bouta be a good one out there somewhere


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Get what ye pay for then, them ones U said just look a bit big, a pen one would be handy....bouta be a good one out there somewhere


The grasshopper 1 is like a pen


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 2, 2015)

this guy has tried em all mate shoukd givebu some help


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 2, 2015)

Replied irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Replied irish


Sounf


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Don't think u can buy the grasshopper yet????? Had a look but all reviews and shit


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

are the grasshoper ones to put herbs in or is it just oil ?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 2, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> 2nd pics have the 2 zlh also that was flipped straight from clone looking a bit yellow the zlh but first time running it will take me a few runs to get its needs toned in but so far really loving the smell and dense buds


 the zlh should be pine green at that stage man uve missed loading her up as she swells so she taken nutes from the leaves and wont fatten too much but she will still frost upand smell good, I found it hungrier than the exo and shes a greedy fuk , that top shooter kills plants as their ripening imo too high ratios


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 2, 2015)

nice one bro to be honest ive been running just royal for 2 years now and couple other things but the royal seems to love what i do i started with top shooter but started seeing the leaves changing so stopped with it on the zlh and toned it all down to just terra floors and bud xl u think i should up the nutes or add in a bit of veg too mate i been looking forward to the zlh and really want to run it the full length but looking at it i dont see it going another 4 weeks as it is now mate 
just to add thou the livers has taken to the feed just as well as the royal


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> right lads porn update ...
> just hitting week 9 tomoz
> 14 royal cheese 1 livers and 1 lemon skunk also 2 zlh threw in to 12 12 straight from clone
> View attachment 3512526 View attachment 3512527 View attachment 3512528 View attachment 3512529 View attachment 3512530 View attachment 3512531 View attachment 3512532 View attachment 3512533 View attachment 3512534 View attachment 3512535


how big was ya clones lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 3, 2015)

not very big mate but at first they was in the big tent and it filled up quick i think they wa fighting for light hence the stretch the clones was 3-4 nodes


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 3, 2015)

ah right cool they look good


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 3, 2015)

the buds look good prob the most frostiest ive seen at that stage but the leaves are looking drained im just not sure to give it a boost of N in next feed or just continue to go with floors and bud xl


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2015)

@zeddd do u still use that bud trimming yolk u got, the trim pro or something was it?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @zeddd do u still use that bud trimming yolk u got, the trim pro or something was it?


 no man it fuks the smell, just get the mrs to trim the little buds dry, and it fuks a main crop ime


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2015)

the best way for flav ive found and use every crop is cut and hang, then dry trim, more flav, less smell imo


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 3, 2015)

goint to try this on this run


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 3, 2015)

Any one with any price;s on oz's at minute in the uk


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2015)

tyke1973 said:


> Any one with any price;s on oz's at minute in the uk


 yeah


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 3, 2015)

what prices what part of the land n-e-s-w
185 exo cheese

I was told from a friend in london that g-s-cookies is going for 240 what a fucking sham lovely strain did it my self not long ago also motivation is going for 220 over priced


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no man it fuks the smell, just get the mrs to trim the little buds dry, and it fuks a main crop ime


U still got it? Wouldn't mind seein for meself, I'll rent it off ye?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U still got it? Wouldn't mind seein for meself, I'll rent it off ye?


 aye it trims 4 oz of popcorn in 20 mins so I was keen but u get a cut grass smell to it which dloesnt complrtly fade out imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2015)

zeddd said:


> aye it trims 4 oz of popcorn in 20 mins so I was keen but u get a cut grass smell to it which dloesnt complrtly fade out imo


When I harvest again in a few months m8 I'll give u a shout for a lend if u would, be nice to try one out without buying the thing...and folk aren't that fussy over here and I'm sick trimming


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> When I harvest again in a few months m8 I'll give u a shout for a lend if u would, be nice to try one out without buying the thing...and folk aren't that fussy over here and I'm sick trimming


 I movin over don't need my kneecaps anymore lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2015)

Lmao, it ain't that bad here man, if you've got the balls an the brains ye could make a fortune


----------



## zeddd (Oct 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmao, it ain't that bad here man, if you've got the balls an the brains ye could make a fortune


 jus playin for cheap laughs man I de love to see the real deal over there man, very sympathetic to the stoner cause tbh pretty f kn interesting that the only nation on earth where pot is a non drug is N korea


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2015)

My biggest worry over here is the same as most anywhere, the police...don't really worry about fuckall else, ye can live a quiet life if ye want....just keep ursel outta the picture, easy done


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 3, 2015)

2 plants left to trim and I'm leaving then for tomoro, fuckin backs acheing


----------



## dura72 (Oct 3, 2015)

Fuck me its been a while since ive been in here.....any of the old team still floating around or have you all done a 'silly billy' on me and fucking died ya cunts.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 4, 2015)

dura72 said:


> Fuck me its been a while since ive been in here.....any of the old team still floating around or have you all done a 'silly billy' on me and fucking died ya cunts.


Heya mate long time no see, mostly all gone now mate but there is the odd 1 or 2 left, most with different usernames etc, hows life treating ya ya old bastard?


----------



## ovo (Oct 4, 2015)

Otto sees Otto.


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 4, 2015)

New to this site and looking for ur advice, been growing bout 18mnths but never seem to get over 2oz off any plant..is this poor?- Current set-up is a 2-2-2 tent with 600w air cooled hps on 1 side and 1200w cob led on other half, did want 600w hps on both sides but high temps destroyed that dream. Growing 16 plants in soil (8 are 5wks into flower & 8 are just 1wk), using bio-grow/bloom with Buddha's tree pk 9-18 and occasional blackstrap molasses, av been trying various stuff (topping,lst etc) but cant seem to increase yield, the strain is called millennium (mlm).
Have been offered crit kush, is this a better yielder?....Any helpful advice to increase yield much appreciated


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 5, 2015)

Rifle aiming with Google Glass......

http://imgur.com/gallery/hYcj6B6


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> View attachment 3514086 View attachment 3514088
> New to this site and looking for ur advice, been growing bout 18mnths but never seem to get over 2oz off any plant..is this poor?- Current set-up is a 2-2-2 tent with 600w air cooled hps on 1 side and 1200w cob led on other half, did want 600w hps on both sides but high temps destroyed that dream. Growing 16 plants in soil (8 are 5wks into flower & 8 are just 1wk), using bio-grow/bloom with Buddha's tree pk 9-18 and occasional blackstrap molasses, av been trying various stuff (topping,lst etc) but cant seem to increase yield, the strain is called millennium (mlm).
> Have been offered crit kush, is this a better yielder?....Any helpful advice to increase yield much appreciatedView attachment 3514086


 that bhuuda tree is good plenty of sulphur the exo is good, u mite find u need more light so ide look at aircooled...u do run fans I take it


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh good grief r1bner


R1b3n4 said:


> Heya mate long time no see, mostly all gone now mate but there is the odd 1 or 2 left, most with different usernames etc, hows life treating ya ya old bastard?


lifes good mate...moved from my home town which is a fuckin hell hole full of jeremey kyle guests and junkies and into a lovely wee village where the family is all happy and the fuckin plod dont know me....still running a small grow with a mate in their gaff, after that 2nd bust i just cant take the risk any more....and i got my degree in the summer....yeah life is chilled mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 5, 2015)

dura72 said:


> Oh good grief r1bner
> 
> lifes good mate...moved from my home town which is a fuckin hell hole full of jeremey kyle guests and junkies and into a lovely wee village where the family is all happy and the fuckin plod dont know me....still running a small grow with a mate in their gaff, after that 2nd bust i just cant take the risk any more....and i got my degree in the summer....yeah life is chilled mate


good to hear things are better for ya mate, remember some of the dramas you used to have with ya neighbours upstairs n shit n the plod etc, whatever happened with the knife thing in the end?

congrats on the degree as well, cant even remember what it was in now lol, i wanna say something like political science/psychology etc??


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> View attachment 3514086 View attachment 3514088
> New to this site and looking for ur advice, been growing bout 18mnths but never seem to get over 2oz off any plant..is this poor?- Current set-up is a 2-2-2 tent with 600w air cooled hps on 1 side and 1200w cob led on other half, did want 600w hps on both sides but high temps destroyed that dream. Growing 16 plants in soil (8 are 5wks into flower & 8 are just 1wk), using bio-grow/bloom with Buddha's tree pk 9-18 and occasional blackstrap molasses, av been trying various stuff (topping,lst etc) but cant seem to increase yield, the strain is called millennium (mlm).
> Have been offered crit kush, is this a better yielder?....Any helpful advice to increase yield much appreciatedView attachment 3514086


Yeah man piss poor, the critical kush does yield but you should still be getting more than 2 per


----------



## dura72 (Oct 5, 2015)

politics and history...im still at uni doing my honours , specialised in scottish history.....i ended up on the bloody tag for six months and 160 hours of comm service with an 18 month probation irritation.....but i just removed my self from the scene of the dramas.....decided it just wasnt fun any more.....basically turned into an old married man.....and fuckin enjoyin every minute of it lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that bhuuda tree is good plenty of sulphur the exo is good, u mite find u need more light so ide look at aircooled...u do run fans I take it


thanks for the reply, yeah got 1 6in fan connected to rhino filter and blowing into air cooled shade then outta tent, and 1 4in inlet fan dragging in cool air, some various fans pushing air around room- did even buy small portable air con unit but for some unknown reason made tent even hotter!!- the new led i bought seems to be ok (dominator cob 1200w) but would av liked to run another 600w instead.


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Yeah man piss poor, the critical kush does yield but you should still be getting more than 2 per


Cheers mate for replying, Thought this was shite, been told by a few mates that should be 4-5oz min but didn't know if they was bs me, been given a plant called pineapple chunk today, any info on this strain?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Cheers mate for replying, Thought this was shite, been told by a few mates that should be 4-5oz min but didn't know if they was bs me, been given a plant called pineapple chunk today, any info on this strain?


Yeah i've grown it before got 8 o from 1 plant, someone i know grew it recently did very well with it and looking at your handle you may of got the cuts from the same guy.....


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> View attachment 3514086 View attachment 3514088
> New to this site and looking for ur advice, been growing bout 18mnths but never seem to get over 2oz off any plant..is this poor?- Current set-up is a 2-2-2 tent with 600w air cooled hps on 1 side and 1200w cob led on other half, did want 600w hps on both sides but high temps destroyed that dream. Growing 16 plants in soil (8 are 5wks into flower & 8 are just 1wk), using bio-grow/bloom with Buddha's tree pk 9-18 and occasional blackstrap molasses, av been trying various stuff (topping,lst etc) but cant seem to increase yield, the strain is called millennium (mlm).
> Have been offered crit kush, is this a better yielder?....Any helpful advice to increase yield much appreciatedView attachment 3514086


Looking at those buckets have you got drainage holes in the bottom? they look like 15L buckets from B&Q lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Looking at those buckets have you got drainage holes in the bottom? they look like 15L buckets from B&Q lol


They are lol, was advised to use these when I first started and haven't use anything else, Would this be 1 reason why I get shit yields?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> They are lol, was advised to use these when I first started and haven't use anything else, Would this be 1 reason why I get shit yields?


 yeah, u got soil in a sealed pot, roots need plenty oxygen so yield drops


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah, u got soil in a sealed pot, roots need plenty oxygen so yield drops


Never thought bout this before so thanks, what size pot would u advise for the flower stage?.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Never thought bout this before so thanks, what size pot would u advise for the flower stage?.


Pot size is more to do with the room you have available i use 10L air pots and coco but mostly grow NFT now, got both going on at the moment though lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Pot size is more to do with the room you have available i use 10L air pots and coco but mostly grow NFT now, got both going on at the moment though lol


See my inexperience, ad to google what NFT was lol, soon as I read "NFT is used by advanced hydroponic growers.." I realised its way beyond my skill lol, I got a 2m-2m-2m tent which fits 20 15L B&Q buckets easily lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Pot size is more to do with the room you have available i use 10L air pots and coco but mostly grow NFT now, got both going on at the moment though lol


Those air pots look a good nxt move, would there be much benefit to getting 15L air pots over the 10L version?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

Bigger the roots bigger the plant bigger the yield but 6oz plants are easily achievable in 10L pots


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Bigger the roots bigger the plant bigger the yield but 6oz plants are easily achievable in 10L pots


6oz would be massive jump for me, time for some experimenting I think. Only got given 1 pineapple plant which is already 1 week into flower so would I still be able to take cuttings off this?- its a very small plant that wasn't living up to her sisters so that's the reason I was given it, been offered critical kush cuts which seem to have good write ups for yield etc


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes you can still take cuts from her or put her back to 18 hrs to veg her on get her big and healthy before turning her back to 12. And critical kush i know who's got those beans and he's the same fella that did the pineapple chunk I've a feeling that your quite near me and have a mutual friend lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 5, 2015)

G


3eyes said:


> Yes you can still take cuts from her or put her back to 18 hrs to veg her on get her big and healthy before turning her back to 12. And critical kush i know who's got those beans and he's the same fella that did the pineapple chunk I've a feeling that your quite near me and have a mutual friend lol


Good to now regarding pineapple, might av mutual friend but the crit kush is from diff mate...but hey it's a very small world lol


----------



## Fatboy0701 (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> G
> 
> Good to now regarding pineapple, might av mutual friend but the crit kush is from diff mate...but hey it's a very small world lol



Crit Kush ive got are doing real good gowthwise 5ish weeks in to flower and flowers bulking up nice not overly smelly but getting bit sticky. Only slight drawback is on close looking tonight theyre growing Balls ffs spent an hour castrating the fuckers and if they the same as last grow of cheesel the ball sacs will come back four times as many in a minute. Dont wanna chop em if i can help it cos otherwise they look great. Second grow in a row. Took the last tent down and dumped it. All new setup ffs. Anyone know if th reverse shit does its job ?


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Those air pots look a good nxt move, would there be much benefit to getting 15L air pots over the 10L version?


mate i tried the air pots and to be honest i prefer normal black 15 litre pots with drain holes in bottom but 3 weeks veg and 9 weeks flower i always hit 4 1/2 - 5 oz per plant , 4 plants under each 600 w hps mate


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 5, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> 6oz would be massive jump for me, time for some experimenting I think. Only got given 1 pineapple plant which is already 1 week into flower so would I still be able to take cuttings off this?- its a very small plant that wasn't living up to her sisters so that's the reason I was given it, been offered critical kush cuts which seem to have good write ups for yield etc


i take cuts up to 3 weeks in flower put the cuts on 24/0 no problem i got told years ago that they would take longer to root but tbh i dont notice a difference in time it takes to root


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 5, 2015)

well people im at week 8 1/2 when i watered today i noticed knats flieing out the pot when watered around 5 or 6 each pot im just going to leave em be for now as im starting straight water on next feed but im more worried about the zlh wanted to run it the 12 but might have to be sooner if knats get worse prettty sure thou that its too far gone to actually worry too much


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> mate i tried the air pots and to be honest i prefer normal black 15 litre pots with drain holes in bottom but 3 weeks veg and 9 weeks flower i always hit 4 1/2 - 5 oz per plant , 4 plants under each 600 w hps mate


yeh i prefer normal ones the air pots just spill water every where i had 5 oz of ice dream and the others ive grown i avg 3.5 oz per plant


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 6, 2015)

@Thc247 Get some chillies-hottest you can or dried cayenne pepper, simmer gently and strain with coffee filter and spray on plants. They have a soft mouth and burns em when they feed. It won't eradicate but will slow em up. You could add a small amount of isopropyl (a table spoon) but be more careful to just spray the leaves.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 6, 2015)

niceone mate it seems they are coming from the soil i cant see any feeding on the leaves ive put a shit load of sticky traps around the bottoms should i just sprey the leaves or can it be spreyed ontop of soil mate ? also thanks for your reply bro also i use the bathroom as a lung room and noticed some in my bath tub around the drain hole im thinking my inlets have prob blew them in there i will try the chillie method i just hope they aint got into my clone tent or momma i cant see none but i have always had a no pest strip in my tent but cant seem to get them now it seems they are banned from uk or sum mad shit


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 6, 2015)

@makka check ya email bro also send me ya addy i lost the origional message u sent me


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 6, 2015)

I use this as a preventive and spray everywhere.If you do use alcohol with it don't spray the soil, it will kill any microbial life. You could also put a a 1cm layer of sand or verm/perlite-it will greatly hinder any hatchlings getting out of your soil


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fuck sake...........hydro shop near me has just closed down for good, now a 20mile trip to the next nearest one and I need Perlite ffs


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 6, 2015)

SAME HERE MATE 
i had a wicked store that was cheap as fuck and they closed down too i now order everything off fuckin amazon and get it delivered to an empty flat by me i have to bad the letter box and wait for card to be left to collect it from depot pain in the arse like but too much to lose using my addresse or my grow house


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2015)

@Ghet that gorilla glue canos nicely, good strong weed imo is it a good yielder...u prob told me lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 6, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I use this as a preventive and spray everywhere.If you do use alcohol with it don't spray the soil, it will kill any microbial life. You could also put a a 1cm layer of sand or verm/perlite-it will greatly hinder any hatchlings getting out of your soil


think thats what im going to do i know the cheese is safe as only got 10 days to go but livers zlh and lemon skunk got a bit longer .
what sand should i use mate ?
also i always see people on here blaming sum 1 else for there fuckups and that but i got to big up my missus i was locked when she started this and she even introduced the net to save tieing it all up and my tent has never looked so cramped with buds she did veg too long so had to cut a shit load off bottoms but il be using the net always now and i had a book with instructions but she topped an fimed and i reckon if i was still locked up she would of done it from start to finnish and still done well final weight will tell all
@zeddd did i read that the trim pro is crap mate was thinking of getting one i pay 2 people £80 each to trim and they do get right in and trim good but was about to buy one when i read something about grass smell


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 6, 2015)

one question too @zeddd the zlh at 10 weeks are the pistils receded into the bud or not because it seems like its still throwing out new pistils and if not is it at 12 weeks the buds really taking on the smell and feel now they are hardening out whats most u had off 1 zlh and 1 livers the liovers smells really fruity now cant fuckin wait 10 days till royal chop 1 week dry and it will all be gone straight away 50 oz 170 each cuz he takes it all and then can book my fucking holidays


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 6, 2015)

I use building sand from my local build providers sometimes called sharp sand. I use Neem oil in veg & up to 2nd or so week in veg. Little longer if sativa. Then spray few times a week just at lights on so has plenty time to dry. Keep a close eye on your veg room. It's very easy for YOU to transport them on your clothes or hair and stuff

Oh and fair play your missus. She's a goodun


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2015)

too many q s for my fragile state lol...its got a bit o sativa hence the pistil situation, spinpro depends on the knowledge of your buyer but its a bit grassy umo


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i take cuts up to 3 weeks in flower put the cuts on 24/0 no problem i got told years ago that they would take longer to root but tbh i dont notice a difference in time it takes to root


cheers for advice, gonna take some cuts later...I got the clone powder and also just bought some clonex gel, Any advice on which has best success rate?.. Ive always used the powder with good results but been told that the pineapple is a bastard to clone.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2015)

zeddd said:


> @Ghet that gorilla glue canos nicely, good strong weed imo is it a good yielder...u prob told me lol


Sound yeh she packs a punch fo sho mate tis a good night tis a good nihht time smoke...yeh its a good yeilder too solid heavy nugs....that plant was the one that was right under the bulb and took the brunt of the burn as well literally an inch away from the bulb lol...just got a cut rooted today actually


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound yeh she packs a punch fo sho mate tis a good night tis a good nihht time smoke...yeh its a good yeilder too solid heavy nugs....that plant was the one that was right under the bulb and took the brunt of the burn as well literally an inch away from the bulb lol...just got a cut rooted today actually


 shit man im finding it very racy im buzzing off me head but I did cano a whole gram in about a minute, deffo interested in this one and the yeti for percy mebbe


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> cheers for advice, gonna take some cuts later...I got the clone powder and also just bought some clonex gel, Any advice on which has best success rate?.. Ive always used the powder with good results but been told that the pineapple is a bastard to clone.


 ive had cuts took a month to root so they needed feeding, u feed em right then they look green throughout, but its so easy to get it wrong and burn em


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2015)

Haha aye shes deffo got power behind her ..yeh man no probs when ive got em bigger ill let u know mate...im keeping em both for a while anyway, hardly smoked any exo somfar keep dipping in the other bags now there getting low lol


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

I think we've scraped the last we can get out of summer here. How's the UK? Moved my outdoor into the greenhouse. Couple of fans pointing on it and a dehumidifier....might as well be growing indoors with a 50w incandescent with the weather at the minute.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2015)

Lol yeh summers dead over here mate time to get a new winter coat me thinks


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 6, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> cheers for advice, gonna take some cuts later...I got the clone powder and also just bought some clonex gel, Any advice on which has best success rate?.. Ive always used the powder with good results but been told that the pineapple is a bastard to clone.


i used to use root it also clonex but now i use the wilko's powder it does seem totake a bit longer but u can take cuts without anything added mate clonex was prob the best for me but all work


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeh im on that wilkos rooting powder normally root in 2 weeks in the normal sized jiffys, I ordered 200 jiffys off ebay and theyre tiny half the size of normal ones but my cuts have rooted in a week, I did have t keep spraying the pellets every other day tho to stop em from drying out


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 6, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i used to use root it also clonex but now i use the wilko's powder it does seem totake a bit longer but u can take cuts without anything added mate clonex was prob the best for me but all work


I bought some cheap powder from local garden centre( the brand is Doff) and the last 3 attempts have been v.good, just never tried cloning from this pineapple strain, might try taking some with powder and some with gel to see if it makes any difference


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just came across the local news they are axing another 8 police stations down this way..........gd times


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fuck all those expensive root gels and powders. I used em all before and now I don't use anything, Take the cut from the plant and straight into a jiffy pellet leave it in the prop And I usually get roots within 7-10 days and I've had a 100% success rate over a 2 year period like that. I'll never waste money buying clonex or anything like it again.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 6, 2015)

DST said:


> I think we've scraped the last we can get out of summer here. How's the UK? Moved my outdoor into the greenhouse. Couple of fans pointing on it and a dehumidifier....might as well be growing indoors with a 50w incandescent with the weather at the minute.


Summer is gone here too mate It's been pissing down with rain the last cpl days. Still warm enough tho in the high teens but dull and wet !


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Summer is gone here too mate It's been pissing down with rain the last cpl days. Still warm enough tho in the high teens but dull and wet !


Thats the problem, it's still a bit warm here, and soggy like a professional ladies gusset that plies her trade out of small red lit windows.....I am on mould patrol with my plemon outdoor and constantly have the song from the TV show my son watches in my head...FUKKIN PAW PATROL! except it's Mould Patrol......aaaaaagggghhhh. Think I'll chop her soonish anyway.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 7, 2015)

any one used GnatNix just seen about 3-4 little black flys in my room


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck all those expensive root gels and powders. I used em all before and now I don't use anything, Take the cut from the plant and straight into a jiffy pellet leave it in the prop And I usually get roots within 7-10 days and I've had a 100% success rate over a 2 year period like that. I'll never waste money buying clonex or anything like it again.


You noticed much difference between the different coco plugs? Only ask as cheap ones off ebay/amazon etc seem to root my stuff in 7-11 days, the expensive proper Jiffy ones seem to be taking well over 2 weeks n still nothing showing, same strain/room etc, only thing thats changed is the coco plugs lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 7, 2015)

I've only ever used soil jiffy pellets mate I buy em on eBay for £15 for 100 pellets. Always get roots within a week to 10 days. Sometimes maybe 2 weeks but that depends on other factors like my environment at the time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've only ever used soil jiffy pellets mate I buy em on eBay for £15 for 100 pellets. Always get roots within a week to 10 days. Sometimes maybe 2 weeks but that depends on other factors like my environment at the time.


Got a link to em? only thought to look at coco ones, didnt think of soil ones lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 7, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Got a link to em? only thought to look at coco ones, didnt think of soil ones lol


They are actually a bit cheaper now. U can get 100 for less then a tenner ! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/370931886572


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 7, 2015)

@TheHulk11 did u say you topped the pp early into veg to get the 4 mail coals


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> @TheHulk11 did u say you topped the pp early into veg to get the 4 mail coals


Yeah mate I topped her early on for 4 tops, As soon as u have 2 or 3 node sets just top her. Keep the 4 sturdiest branches and take the rest off ! She didn't throw many side branches out for me after topping it just filled up with bud all the way up the 4 stems. I ended up with 4 big buds off each plant and they were all about the size of a 2ltr bottle each.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh im on that wilkos rooting powder normally root in 2 weeks in the normal sized jiffys, I ordered 200 jiffys off ebay and theyre tiny half the size of normal ones but my cuts have rooted in a week, I did have t keep spraying the pellets every other day tho to stop em from drying out


mate im lazy but im going to now tell u how i get 100 percent success rate and when i first started i couldnt get anythin to root i use the jiffys that u put in water and expand make sure to get the soil and not cocoa ok so i soak them when


R1b3n4 said:


> Got a link to em? only thought to look at coco ones, didnt think of soil ones lol


i use soil i got told if u use cocoa u need to ph the water before soaking but here is my 100 percent success rate method with clones i think people really over do the process i soak the pellets in normal tap water when swole up i squeeze out alot of water but leave them damp take cut dip in wilkos powder and into jiffy i put plug in propergator with seals closed sprey just the lid and leave in darkness for 12 hours then i put 120 clones under 2 x 125 w cfl in clone tent now i do nothing for at least 7 - 10 days no spreying or even opening propergator now after 7-10 days i cant always see roots coming out sides of plugs but bu feeling the stem i can tell if the clone has taken if the plugs still look a bit damp i will sprey the lid again i never sprey the plants just the lid as spreying the plants stops the roots from going looking for water if the plugs are really dry then i will feed with weak veg and root stimulator only just a tiny feed to get plugs damp but i only had to do this couple times and i think its when temps are a bit too high so if at 10 days i cant see roots lid gets spreyed and closed back up and in another 4-5 days every one has roots thats the wilko's method wen used clonex they def root faster


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

the soil plugs are 10p each lol canny go wrong but also they come in dif thickness and if plugs are thin ones u will see roots up to 7 days earlier once all clones have roots showing they go straight into there final pots and into the room where the magic happens


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2015)

fukin spellin is getin atroshush on the thread lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2015)

the gorilla glue smells of nothing at all, in fact I compared it to a slice of cucumber and the cucumber won, but fuk me does it hit hard ide say its up there with dog kush I was so wrecked I was arguing moon hoax missions with a yank, I normally couldn't give a fuk about such things, great weed imo


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one used GnatNix just seen about 3-4 little black flys in my room


same here mate i looked up ive got either fungus knats or fruit flies i cany find a vendor that sells pest strips in the uk any more either and with the weather now changing all the little fookers wanna get inside into the warm and into our gardens to eat our bread and butter cunts


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fukin spellin is getin atroshush on the thread lol


if its mine mate i been on the blues for a few days and couldnt even remember my pin number today for my bank even thou its been the same for almost 10 years lol glad ive eat them all now hopefully not too many brain cells are permanantly damaged lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Oh and fair play your missus. She's a goodun


trust me mate im well proud of her she kept shit together as well as me myself she knew i wasnt doing long but apart from her vegging a bit long she amazed me replaced all bulbs bcuz she didnt know how long i had run em even watered less than me but did it daily and i think thats the best way to go myself but ima lazy fooker she has got the bug now she keeps on about it more and more she thought i would get out and find faults with everything she done but i cant find any at all and the net idea to cut out canes and ties has made my cannopy the best its been think its time to setup another location and give it to her as she really enjoyed it and once u get the growing bug it just takes over also she loves the lemon haze and lemon strains so i know she going to love harvest when the lemon comes only


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> too many q s for my fragile state lol...its got a bit o sativa hence the pistil situation, spinpro depends on the knowledge of your buyer but its a bit grassy umo


fuk it then its not appealing to me as much now but im definately going to see how the drying whole and trimming wen dry goes il do half wet half dry but i should imaging a whole plant will have lots more moisture in the stems and extra foliage so take longer to dry and the longer u can make it the better anyways so i do actually see how hanging a full plant to dry would be better at drying longer lol
my buyers i got 2 good ones but if its not cheese they dont even come to look at it but the cheese they have many times tried to put the money up for it before its even 7 weeks flower lol i know thou that a good lemon strain gets there dicks hard they paid up to 220 an oz for ami lemon bcuz there buyers like it thou but they dont want as many z's with lemon 2-3 but cheese they have took 140 oz in the past 170 each


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> mate im lazy but im going to now tell u how i get 100 percent success rate and when i first started i couldnt get anythin to root i use the jiffys that u put in water and expand make sure to get the soil and not cocoa ok so i soak them when
> 
> i use soil i got told if u use cocoa u need to ph the water before soaking but here is my 100 percent success rate method with clones i think people really over do the process i soak the pellets in normal tap water when swole up i squeeze out alot of water but leave them damp take cut dip in wilkos powder and into jiffy i put plug in propergator with seals closed sprey just the lid and leave in darkness for 12 hours then i put 120 clones under 2 x 125 w cfl in clone tent now i do nothing for at least 7 - 10 days no spreying or even opening propergator now after 7-10 days i cant always see roots coming out sides of plugs but bu feeling the stem i can tell if the clone has taken if the plugs still look a bit damp i will sprey the lid again i never sprey the plants just the lid as spreying the plants stops the roots from going looking for water if the plugs are really dry then i will feed with weak veg and root stimulator only just a tiny feed to get plugs damp but i only had to do this couple times and i think its when temps are a bit too high so if at 10 days i cant see roots lid gets spreyed and closed back up and in another 4-5 days every one has roots thats the wilko's method wen used clonex they def root faster


I smell shite !!!
You might do it that way but that is by no way the easiest or best way to get successful rooted cuts. Fuck all the rooting hormone shit powder or gel. It's not needed, 
Also you should keep an eye on the cuts in the prop and spray the lid as well as the cuts and jiffy if they are getting too dry. If u don't the roots of stem will dry too much and never properly root. You don't even need to keep it under any bulbs. I can leave my prop on my windowsill and it will be fine. But as long as it's moist and warm you will get roots in a week or so.


----------



## makka (Oct 7, 2015)

moist warmth very low light 15 watt cfl roots in 9 days every time even off flowering plants

edit 8 clones a time


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I smell shite !!!
> You might do it that way but that is by no way the easiest or best way to get successful rooted cuts. Fuck all the rooting hormone shit powder or gel. It's not needed,
> Also you should keep an eye on the cuts in the prop and spray the lid as well as the cuts and jiffy if they are getting too dry. If u don't the roots of stem will dry too much and never properly root. You don't even need to keep it under any bulbs. I can leave my prop on my windowsill and it will be fine. But as long as it's moist and warm you will get roots in a week or so.


if you smell shite u might need to brush ya teeth mate lol i didnt say it was the only or best way but it certainly suits me fine every clone roots


----------



## imcjayttt (Oct 7, 2015)

evening


----------



## imcjayttt (Oct 7, 2015)

old old old member


----------



## imcjayttt (Oct 7, 2015)

evening zeddd


----------



## imcjayttt (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## imcjayttt (Oct 7, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> if you smell shite u might need to brush ya teeth mate lol i didnt say it was the only or best way but it certainly suits me fine every clone roots


yer don't sound bad your meth would work....... just use mine under a 200w clf in small box tent propagator jiffys in then every 4 to 5 days I drop a bit of water in bottom of prop for jiffs to soak up....first 2 days vent shut...then open after......no need to mist if warm enuff prop will steam it self........but everyone has there own ways


----------



## imcjayttt (Oct 7, 2015)

imcjayttt said:


> yer don't sound bad your meth would work....... just use mine under a 200w clf in small box tent propagator jiffys in then every 4 to 5 days I drop a bit of water in bottom of prop for jiffs to soak up....first 2 days vent shut...then open after......no need to mist if warm enuff prop will steam it self........but everyone has there own ways


even better under a 400w hps.......always found better qual under a hps


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2015)

imcjayttt said:


> even better under a 400w hps.......always found better qual under a hps


So where did u disappear too then......


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 8, 2015)

i just tke cuts pot in this and got 100% rate to


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 8, 2015)

Morning all

Hey Jay how's you man it's been a while since we seen you here!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2015)

imcjayttt said:


> evening


fuck me now there is a blast from the past, how you been?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2015)

jay man the only we we will know its u is if u post some porn and we ll know its u by the style of vag u like, how u doin man still growin out the AG?


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

Is anybody else in UK still having heat problems?. Had trouble all summer in 2m x 2m tent, tried to run 2 air-cooled 600w hps lights but temps was soaring so had to turn 1 light off, went and bought 1200w cob led last month to replace 1 of the 600 lights but even tho weather has turned cool and dull my tent is still boiling. Ive got the air-cooled hps shade hooked upto a 6" fan and got 4" inline feeding cold air into tent and also some o/s fans but yesterday temps went upto 90F. Thinking of buying better extract fan, anyone recommend best brand/make is?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Is anybody else in UK still having heat problems?. Had trouble all summer in 2m x 2m tent, tried to run 2 air-cooled 600w hps lights but temps was soaring so had to turn 1 light off, went and bought 1200w cob led last month to replace 1 of the 600 lights but even tho weather has turned cool and dull my tent is still boiling. Ive got the air-cooled hps shade hooked upto a 6" fan and got 4" inline feeding cold air into tent and also some o/s fans but yesterday temps went upto 90F. Thinking of buying better extract fan, anyone recommend best brand/make is?


Where are you venting the hot extracted air to? How warm is the room your tent is in when lights are on? 
What type of extractor fan are u using? I can recommend a great big 6" fan that's pretty cheap and works perfect I've got a few of the lads in here using the same ones after my recommendation and they all think they are good quality and cheaper than most.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Is anybody else in UK still having heat problems?. Had trouble all summer in 2m x 2m tent, tried to run 2 air-cooled 600w hps lights but temps was soaring so had to turn 1 light off, went and bought 1200w cob led last month to replace 1 of the 600 lights but even tho weather has turned cool and dull my tent is still boiling. Ive got the air-cooled hps shade hooked upto a 6" fan and got 4" inline feeding cold air into tent and also some o/s fans but yesterday temps went upto 90F. Thinking of buying better extract fan, anyone recommend best brand/make is?


6 inch intake, 8 inch extraction, at least 2400 w of light for that space, my temps are around 26 c this time of year and im running non air cooled gavita lights so summin is wrong with ur set up


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 8, 2015)

This is the one I'm talking about !!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281194327735


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Where are you venting the hot extracted air to? How warm is the room your tent is in when lights are on?
> What type of extractor fan are u using? I can recommend a great big 6" fan that's pretty cheap and works perfect I've got a few of the lads in here using the same ones after my recommendation and they all think they are good quality and cheaper than most.


Im venting into attic, the room tent is in is fairly warm cos im vegging in there with 2 t5 (4 bulbs) and as for fan not sure bout it, only info I can say that its a 6" 150mm VENTS TT 2speed extract fan if this helps


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 6 inch intake, 8 inch extraction, at least 2400 w of light for that space, my temps are around 26 c this time of year and im running non air cooled gavita lights so summin is wrong with ur set up


It sounds like I need bigger intake/extraction system then, Thought it would av started to get cooler now weather changed but theres not much diff from summer


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> It sounds like I need bigger intake/extraction system then, Thought it would av started to get cooler now weather changed but theres not much diff from summer


u are growin in a big space u need a lot of air exchange, I used 6 in and 8 out in half the space u use, now I grow in 1.2 s


----------



## mark davies (Oct 8, 2015)

Live in south west, currently doing my first grow.. not going to bad i hope lol


----------



## mark davies (Oct 8, 2015)

5 weeks from germination


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 8, 2015)

if its the fan im thinking off m8 i had one for my 1.2 tent and propper shit only 187cfm now i got a 6in rvk with a diy fan controller http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?105419-How-To-Build-A-Twin-Variac-amp-ATC-800-Fan-Speed-Controller perfect temps now


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> if its the fan im thinking off m8 i had one for my 1.2 tent and propper shit only 187cfm now i got a 6in rvk with a diy fan controller http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?105419-How-To-Build-A-Twin-Variac-amp-ATC-800-Fan-Speed-Controller perfect temps now


Yeah its starting to seem like the fan is crap, and the gutting thing is I just bought 1 for my other grow area lol, 1st time since I started growing im starting to get paranoid bout eye in the sky, fkn thing seems to be over my area all the time


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2015)

mark davies said:


> Live in south west, currently doing my first grow.. not going to bad i hope lol


look good, seen a lot worse on ppl`s first grows lol

ikea cabinet?


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 8, 2015)

@mark davies 
Looks good mate - what strain and light you got? You gonna top it before you flower?


----------



## mark davies (Oct 8, 2015)

Its white skunk got it from sensi seeds, 
150w mh light
Already topped it mate will do again what do u think? Will be starting flowering in a week or so, not alot of yeild but its first grow. If i get 2oz il be happy. What do you think?


----------



## mark davies (Oct 8, 2015)

As u can see on the second picture, 
Its been topped, could i topp it again at the top where it comes out?


----------



## mark davies (Oct 8, 2015)

Its built into the wall. will be putting carbon filter and exhausting into attic then out.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 8, 2015)

Anything you can do to create more bud sites can only be good


----------



## mark davies (Oct 8, 2015)

Just topped again lets see


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well lads aats happenin just taut id drop in and drop hulk my commisarations to hulk and say cme on Ireland ha ..


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Is anybody else in UK still having heat problems?. Had trouble all summer in 2m x 2m tent, tried to run 2 air-cooled 600w hps lights but temps was soaring so had to turn 1 light off, went and bought 1200w cob led last month to replace 1 of the 600 lights but even tho weather has turned cool and dull my tent is still boiling. Ive got the air-cooled hps shade hooked upto a 6" fan and got 4" inline feeding cold air into tent and also some o/s fans but yesterday temps went upto 90F. Thinking of buying better extract fan, anyone recommend best brand/make is?


mate i got same setup as yours and had heat probs in summer last year and i used to use 6 and 8 inch fans i had that many extractors running it was unbelieavable so i got a mdf boxed fan tornado i think its 3250 with a 12 inch rhino filter and got a sms controller and this summer i have had my temps dialled in perfect and the fan isnt on more than 60 percent but its almost silent


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

also mate in my room i got 5 600 w open wing reflectors i got 4 in the 2x2 space i use a 6 inch to bring in cold air from my bathroom in the bathroom i got an air conditioner but at moment thats off i only used that on really hot days in summer


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Im venting into attic, the room tent is in is fairly warm cos im vegging in there with 2 t5 (4 bulbs) and as for fan not sure bout it, only info I can say that its a 6" 150mm VENTS TT 2speed extract fan if this helps


where is ur input air coming from ?


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Yeah its starting to seem like the fan is crap, and the gutting thing is I just bought 1 for my other grow area lol, 1st time since I started growing im starting to get paranoid bout eye in the sky, fkn thing seems to be over my area all the time


ive got 4 s 5s and 6s spare rvk's i wont ever go back to that noise again after the mdf's on controller with acoustic duct i cant believe the difference i could sleep in my grow room with lights on and not be waken but those cheap extractorrs


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Never underestimate the irish im half shitfaced now life is good over here


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

lads i got a cream of the crop situation here for u all ...
1st of all its a lucky situation 4 me and could of come out so so bad but my son started new school and bcuz he aint from the areas or post codes that they all are he ended up with 15 lads 3 years older than him forcing him to fight the cock of the school he didnt want to fight .
let me just add all i have tried to teach my kids is dont be a bullie but dont be a victim either so he got forced in to a field to either fight this "cock of the school" or get battered by the 15 who had knives also and they even had rules to the fight like rounds and round times so they had 3 minutes to fight then break up then round 2 etc my son is the small one who really didnt want to fight video is coming for you all to see but the bullie got what he deserved just uploading vid im a proud dad at min but also gratefull that it turned out the way it did


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

wat format does vid av to be it wont take mp4


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Dnt think this is the best place to show that mate ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cant fault him, lad didnt wanna fight but still landed a haymaker bless him


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 8, 2015)

Nothing to be proud of. I teach my kids to fight back and never start a fight but always hit harder if you are hit first. I still wouldn't be posting vids online of that shit.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nothing to be proud of. I teach my kids to fight back and never start a fight but always hit harder if you are hit first. I still wouldn't be posting vids online of that shit.


I agree ... i wud teach the same but no way wud i fckn post it ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Delighted for northern Ireland aswel fair fckn play to them


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Lol yeh I wouldnt post it either fair fucks to him tho, what did Ireland win then the national tayta flicking comp lool


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol yeh I wouldnt post it either fair fucks to him tho, what did Ireland win then the national tayta flicking comp lool


Ha  lol ... man cudn give a fck wat any1 zasy we playd grmany twice bet em once and won tnite ha fckn great  bring on brazil lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Aye fair play mate bet the guinness is getting drank dry over there lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye fair play mate bet the guinness is getting drank dry over there lol


If a gud few at hme now wit an imperial stout so thats me fckd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Lol imperial stout yano, ive just put out a fat doob of guava feeling smashed me sen mate


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt think this is the best place to show that mate ...


i know but i fukin hate bullies and how long he been pushed by these cunts and cum on if it was yours tell me you wouldnt be proud of that bang but thinkin bout it yh il take it down lads point taken but what a smack that was


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I agree ... i wud teach the same but no way wud i fckn post it ...


this isnt my recording it was on youtube of the fucking bullies posting it


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

vid removed after serious thinking was a tad bit stupid but i felt so lucky he came out un marked and the bullie bastard got floored 3 times


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Little cunts these days, id be proud tho he sparked the fucker out lol, hopefully now he dont get anymore shit off em, fuckin hate bullies especially crowds that egg each other on


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 8, 2015)

now he must talk his way out rather than up the ante.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeh he sparked the school bully I doubt anyone will mess with tje new lad now, right bit of goji and a brew and im off to bed, mans gotta be up early 2morra


----------



## makka (Oct 8, 2015)

oh whats all the draaamaa nww lol on mi 8 th stele thc 's ok man haha


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

ive had to see how scared he looked every day going into school this post code shit is getting like the fucking yanks the school wasnt listening bcuz it was one kids word against at least 12-15 he tells me everything and i know there is nothing he would feel he couldnt talk to me about but he really has took so much shit for living in a posher post code, that wen i heard there had been trouble i expected the worst and hearing teachers and head masters acounts they was torturing him i was one step from having to get involved myself but i knew he was only taking it because of new school and trying to not fail or get in trouble so i dont give a fuk tha bullie got what he deserved and off vid the bullie pulled out a knife and chased my lad the police are involved from school and teachers seeing knife and every body thats seen the full video can see he really took sum shit before he lashed out ive give him £200 pound for sticking up for himself and i told police an teachers he done exactly what he should of if he didnt give him them smacks it wud be my kid now injured


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh he sparked the school bully I doubt anyone will mess with tje new lad now, right bit of goji and a brew and im off to bed, mans gotta be up early 2morra


laters bro but pm ya check it wen u wake up lazy bollox


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 8, 2015)

Already replied lol im still toking nearly finished tho


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nothing to be proud of. I teach my kids to fight back and never start a fight but always hit harder if you are hit first. I still wouldn't be posting vids online of that shit.


ye to fight back but not to go bullie kids there is a big difference in sum 1 beating up younger kids for kicks and a younger kid having enough and lashing out at the biggest bullie that he has got causing him shit , he was skiving school and when i found out he told me they pissed in his 110's while he had pe, spat in his dinner and even tried to de bag him in the play ground in front of every one and every time he speaks to me he says that he knows if he does anything the teachers make it look like its him because of over whelming evidence from all his mates in other video there is actually 2 of them hitting him


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Little cunts these days, id be proud tho he sparked the fucker out lol, hopefully now he dont get anymore shit off em, fuckin hate bullies especially crowds that egg each other on


thats the prob he got pressured into fighting but when he floored the cunt twice the crowd was then egging on the bullie to go again and after flooring him 3 times the crowd kicked him a blade to go again but my son was on his toes at this point because he knows he cant knock out a knife


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 8, 2015)

I just had flashback of skool scuffle that took place, over less than a minute, just before the bell-rang to start an 8:00am. few meters away shit was vivid

it built up over time, the bullying, then the lil guy caught fat teenagebully off gaurd that day and smak'd him square in beak somthin fierce. crestfallen. the dripping bloody nose (and having to leave the classroom to change his tampon) rlly accentuated the message- it doesn't pay to harass. turd wore the shame and embarrassment on his face a deck away from his classmates in that room.


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> mate i got same setup as yours and had heat probs in summer last year and i used to use 6 and 8 inch fans i had that many extractors running it was unbelieavable so i got a mdf boxed fan tornado i think its 3250 with a 12 inch rhino filter and got a sms controller and this summer i have had my temps dialled in perfect and the fan isnt on more than 60 percent but its almost silent


Thanks for advice,im going to check out them tornado box cos im pissed off with temps- also give my repect to ur son, any fcker can pretend to hard with 10 mates behind them but it takes a real tough lad to sort it on his own- hope the shit will stop for him now


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> now he must talk his way out rather than up the ante.


thats my exact words mate not to get ahead of himself and try avoid it if he can you know what really annoys me is the teachers knew this fight was planned ,
well thats how its put like both kids was planning it one teacher told my kid to not fight back because he would get hurt but still let them out together knowing it was like the school on the bullies side against one and after it all happened bcuz my son smirked at the teacher that commented about him getting hurt and said thought i was going to get hurt that teachers report tries to say my son arranged the whole thing because he done karate and kick boxing he knew he would win the videos clearly see whos backing away and whos progressing forward but bcuz the bullie had to togo hospital my son is temp excluded but police said its for his safety rather than blame with a knife being found when it happened but it just shows how fucked up the goverment is he got pushed bullied and even thou he was scared he wasnt going to take any more and now they trying to make him feel like he did wrong and they really didnt like me walking in and saying fair play son that will make him think twice in future


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I just had flashback of skool scuffle that took place, over less than a minute, just before the bell-rang to start an 8:00am. few meters away shit was vivid
> 
> it built up over time, the bullying, then the lil guy caught fat teenagebully off gaurd that day and smak'd him square in beak somthin fierce. crestfallen. the dripping bloody nose (and having to leave the classroom to change his tampon) rlly accentuated the message- it doesn't pay to harass. turd wore the shame and embarrassment on his face a deck away from his classmates in that room.


and did the bullie think twice before he bullied him again ?
i found myself in jail and at new schools where people tried to sum u up but my dad always taught me if u know that its going down hit them as hard as u can and in certain spots that are most effective and when i found myself in those situations and just stood my ground the majority of dicks soon back down but if u dont stand that ground the sharks will smell the fear and before u know it every fuckers after you but yh im proud but also fearfull because i know what its like out there that bullie isnt going to just leave it he is humiliated and will be after revenge long gone are the days when 2 people had a fall out they would have 1 on 1 fist fight no weapons and when it was over u wud both shake hands


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Thanks for advice,im going to check out them tornado box cos im pissed off with temps- also give my repect to ur son, any fcker can pretend to hard with 10 mates behind them but it takes a real tough lad to sort it on his own- hope the shit will stop for him now


nice one mate but yea wen i first cum on here and posted my setup and what i had running i had everybody try run me like i was a dick head but your setup is capable of 4 600 w lights if they in cooled hoods then even better but tbh i found that if i dont put a big fan blowing on the bulb between bulb and plants temps get hotter but the tornado sucks sum air out and i can run my setup 5 lights in 2x2x2 and keep temps at 25-27 even in summer now with the extractor and controller i moved properties and the sound of my other extractors was too much so i though if i go overkill on extractor with controller the extractor wont need to run full power meaning quieter and without controller extractor is too loud but with ducting filter fited on controller its fuckin magic


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

il find sum pics to show better but every bulb i have a 12 -15 inch fan blowing the shit out the bulb btween canapoy and bulb blowing heat towards filter i wud say circulation is better than extraction in some cases obvious u need extraction but just a fan blowing on the bulb takes the heat away from the tops also its mad because the air that comes out my extraction the other end is cooler than room temps due to it being moved and blew so hard i guess but my extraction air doesnt raise any temps in the house i use 
i find the fans from asda wilkos etc are cheap and not very good at all they have something that when they get hot makes them blow so u go to grow and got burnt buds ive tried to fix many fans in the years but seriously they dont make them like they used to i especially look out for the old style fans so much more power and last for ever at first i got wilkos and asda ones and within weeks they all failed at the best the ones that worked would take ages to get into full speed when lights cum on but with the old ones they just aint never failed me and are at least twice the power of new designs


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

i also have small desk top fans under neath rotating blowing the input air around but if i didnt have those big fans blowing on bulbs i wud burn the bud with lights that close and if i moved lights away i would still have high temps unless put the controller right up but controller on 60 percent minimumwen late in flower bcuz any lower the smell stinks my street out but veg and early flower i run extractor at 30 - 40 percent and absolutely fine and i have next dial on controler that i set at 25 degrees so if probe senses temps higer than that fans will power up or down to sort it out and i feel i shouldnt say this on here like im bragging but in 2 1/2 years ive never had any major probs apart from my first harvest in summer used to be almost half that of winter b4 i upgraded fans to tornado my temps used to hit 100 + the pots would drink 3 litres a day due to heat but this summer harvest with new extraction i out done my winter one these pics are actually my mid summer grow 25 oz of a light with SSH


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 9, 2015)

just finnished chopping 1 royal its just started week 9 but in all the time i never took it this earlie its ready and supposed to taste better at week 8 but the snot of the trimmers tastes nice and now me is fucked and gotta go spend sum cash that landed on me un expected 3 grand im thinkin either gavitas or a system alien wilma or auto pot decisions decisions sick of buying bud thou wen mine smells better so thought fuk it take one an in a week il have plenty to smoke while rest finnishes


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 9, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Thanks for advice,im going to check out them tornado box cos im pissed off with temps- also give my repect to ur son, any fcker can pretend to hard with 10 mates behind them but it takes a real tough lad to sort it on his own- hope the shit will stop for him now


do u run at night and is there any windows in the room or location


----------



## makka (Oct 9, 2015)

rough today got to get ma shit together I need a bacon butt

morning peoples


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 9, 2015)

I wish had an unexpected 3k land in my lap lol id be off to tenerife mate fuck it


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> do u run at night and is there any windows in the room or location


Used to run at night cos I know that's coolest time but cos I was working nights all the time my missus would get paranoid as fck when any choppers were about, to the point that once I had to leave work. Done some research and (tho I don't know how much truth is in this) the eye in the sky suppose to find it a lot harder to detect heat in daytime hours, also they mostly aint got heat/night cam on- I know that 99/100 its getting grassed that gets people caught but this seemed to ease her worries so i run in day time, don't fkn help with temps tho!...the tent is in my smallest bedroom but i got window sealed, the tent is literally wall to wall and was a bastard to put up lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wish had an unexpected 3k land in my lap lol id be off to tenerife mate fuck it


3k? id be happy just to get a full harvest done atm ffs, last one was last xmas due to inspections n hassles lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 9, 2015)

I doubt a chopper would be able to locate a 1200 watt grow your average radiator gets hotter than that mate I think them heat image camera things are onky good for big full house ops where the heat is intense ,

lol wall to wall tent bet that was right cunt ive about 600mm between my 2 and that was a pain in the arse lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 9, 2015)

Aye must be wank that man, u need to get out from there dont ya im suprised u can get any done to be fair


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye must be wank that man, u need to get out from there dont ya im suprised u can get any done to be fair


well hopefully i will get thru this xmas crop lol, got about 14 BM n livers in the cupboard flipped to 12/12 13 weeks before xmas, 1 bkxbp thats coming out today n getting chopped an when that comes out gna put another 3-4livers in so ive got something coming in in january as well lol

Also waiting for these fucking cuts to hurry up n root, got 4 livers taken 3 weeks ago not showing yet but still upright n green etc, then got another 30-40 BM n livers taken a fortnight ago, again upright n healthy but not popped yet, all because i used a larger tray with no lid lol, other ones done in the prop with lid on rooted in 11-14 days so now i need to rig up a shelf in the tent to make it twin level, mums down bottom n 2 props with lids on top shelf etc

Spent the last week smoking a BKxBP i pulled, tasted like a Lemon Diesel with a very weird high, all around the back of the eyes but nothing much in the head or body etc,


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I doubt a chopper would be able to locate a 1200 watt grow your average radiator gets hotter than that mate I think them heat image camera things are onky good for big full house ops where the heat is intense ,
> 
> lol wall to wall tent bet that was right cunt ive about 600mm between my 2 and that was a pain in the arse lol


yeah I agree bout chopper, did my first ever grow in small tent in garden shed between nov-feb and had heater on constant to keep temps up, there was choppers passing all time and shed must av fkn glowed like hell but never no trouble but my better half worrys like fck so I gotta try and keep the peace- tent was a bastard, took me & missus 4 1/2hrs to get it up lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 9, 2015)

the chopper in the sky is bs, theryre not spending 10 k per hour flying choppers to bust tent grows, its all bs to make people fearful, I get them flying over all day long don't even notice em anymore...u gonna get caught if someone grasses u up and if the cops can be bothered to raid you now there busy with immigration fallout and stations getting axed


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the chopper in the sky is bs, theryre not spending 10 k per hour flying choppers to bust tent grows, its all bs to make people fearful, I get them flying over all day long don't even notice em anymore...u gonna get caught if someone grasses u up and if the cops can be bothered to raid you now there busy with immigration fallout and stations getting axed


Thankfully ive kept the number of people who knows bout grow down to 2,should be 0 really tho but gotta shift some aswell lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Has anyone on here had experience growing with leds?. Tried looking on the led threads but it just seem to be fkn world war 3 on them lol. Most info online has said they are shit compared to HPS but recently seen my mates grow with leds and his plants av flowers everywhere so I bought a 1200w cob led light similar to super helios pro but 1/2 the price (to help with temps) and so far they all look very good, just don't know if end result will be the same.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the chopper in the sky is bs, theryre not spending 10 k per hour flying choppers to bust tent grows, its all bs to make people fearful, I get them flying over all day long don't even notice em anymore...u gonna get caught if someone grasses u up and if the cops can be bothered to raid you now there busy with immigration fallout and stations getting axed


It's interesting how paranoia can disproportionate the level of guilt one has. I pissed myself laughing the first time I left my grow with one of my mates. He said he left the house because there was helicopters flying over. It's a capital city. What do you expect. I told him he'd been watching too much Goodfellas. Grasses do it every time ...or our own stupidity.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2015)

Took down my outdoor plemon....UK clone only strain lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 9, 2015)

Plemon looks nice man my man goes mad for a bit of purple bud


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

More life in a graveyard


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 10, 2015)

Still hanging from the pub last night lol, its been too long lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeh im a lihhtwieght when it comes down to ale now 2 sniffs of the barmaids apron and im away


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh im a lihhtwieght when it comes down to ale now 2 sniffs of the barmaids apron and im away


It's like anything else m8 ye build up a tolerance to it...so what we all at tonight?

U been speaking to Rambo?


----------



## makka (Oct 10, 2015)

just swapped out res on pineapple put to much ph down and fucked it up redone it now havinn ma last j of some unknown street weed some haze with a hint of lemon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> It's like anything else m8 ye build up a tolerance to it...so what we all at tonight?
> 
> U been speaking to Rambo?


Aye thats the one when I was 21 I could power drink like a trooper...fuckmall man just fired up a joint of goji chilling out lol....aye spoke tomhim about a week ago or so txt him earlier on in the week but no reply when I spoke tonhim tho he didnt seemnhis usual self


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye thats the one when I was 21 I could power drink like a trooper...fuckmall man just fired up a joint of goji chilling out lol....aye spoke tomhim about a week ago or so txt him earlier on in the week but no reply when I spoke tonhim tho he didnt seemnhis usual self


Havin a few beer and a few j's mesel......aye I hope he's alright the cunt, hope he sorts his shit out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

Aye canna fault ya geez think im gonna roll another one just had me mrs and daughter gobbin off to each other soumds like 2 stray cats fighting lol fucking horrible this time a night...yeh hes alright man just been emaiking him not in the best of places but alright


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been looking at a load of them portable vapes, I'm smoking way too many joints lately lol, that grasshopper looks the bollocks for out and about, the crafty seems a good job too just not as portable. Can't seem to get the grasshopper yet tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

Never seen one a these grasshopper things what about a magic flight box? They suppose to br good not a pen style tho which is what your after aint it? Theres one that looks like a phine slim and wide ill try amd find what its called


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2015)

I've looked at em all m8 lol..


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2015)

The vid u put up of the reviews was good, from what I've seen the crafty seems the job for what it does for the size of it, as far as pens go either the pax 2 or this grasshopper when it's available


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

None of em will ever be as good as a joint well maybe in 10 years they will be, frommall the vids ive seen its the crafty and the bigger one aswell that come out on top everytime if I were to buy one I think id het a storz and bickel one yo know its gonna be top quality and easy to clean amd use


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

Soz me tyoing is shocking on this tablet does me cunting head in


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 10, 2015)

Aye I think I'll go for the crafty, and then if and when the grasshopper comes out might treat mesel to that too lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeh why not man, push the boat out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2015)

I can honestly say it is hand down the best portavape going the storz n bickle crafty

it has an app so you can set it to reach desired temp and then it texts you n tells you smoke that shit son!! About £270-300 though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> and did the bullie think twice before he bullied him again ?
> i found myself in jail and at new schools where people tried to sum u up but my dad always taught me if u know that its going down hit them as hard as u can and in certain spots that are most effective and when i found myself in those situations and just stood my ground the majority of dicks soon back down but if u dont stand that ground the sharks will smell the fear and before u know it every fuckers after you but yh im proud but also fearfull because i know what its like out there that bullie isnt going to just leave it he is humiliated and will be after revenge long gone are the days when 2 people had a fall out they would have 1 on 1 fist fight no weapons and when it was over u wud both shake hands[/dont star fight you finish]


fuckin hell I was always taught you don't start fights you finish them. Pm me this you tube Li n k fella


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can honestly say it is hand down the best portavape going the storz n bickle crafty
> 
> it has an app so you can set it to reach desired temp and then it texts you n tells you smoke that shit son!! About £270-300 though


Think u can get them for £200 don, they seem the one to go for tho. U got one have u don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2015)

lad at work has one for 'breaks'. really solid build quality. Nice hit off it, you can double click a button to jump the temp for that last ' get everything out of it toke'.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

Sorry to pop up on the thread without getting to know anyone but I have an urgent request for some advice. Has anyone grown Exodus Cheese using just 8 or 16 tops built from the first node? I tried it topped from around the 5th with a big veg period and although it produced well it looked weak with spindly branches, I tied it up on nearly every branch? I then tried 16 sog style in a 1.2 tent using a Wilma that produced around 20 or so ounces and looked good but I got a lot of sweating up and found maintenance a ball ache, I was also hoping for nearer 30 including my trim!!! 

My thoughts for my next grow (end of October) are putting four seedlings in a 1.2 x 2.4 and topping from the first node then tying back topping again and tying back again etc, now would I get 8 decent thick tops or is Exodus just best suited to small sog type 'canopy' growing with smaller but quite usable trimmable buds? I have some WW coming up so it might be I use them instead and keep the Exo for the sog?

I tried the hub method off the first node with Barneys Blue Cheese and it didn't really work too well as it kind of split the mains into 5 smaller biggish buds, maybe a sativa dom pheno? However I did an AK off first node which just produced 16 donkey dicks for an average 5z per plant that were a dream to trim but didn't have the 'kick' of the Cheese variety I want.

Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

OH YES!!! After nearly 15 years of fucking searching ive finally found someone with Clone only Tutti Frutti..........another one to cross off the C/O list


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

Slight addition to my question. Can anyone recommend another source of Exodus Cheese apart from Greenhouse Seeds?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Slight addition to my question. Can anyone recommend another source of Exodus Cheese apart from Greenhouse Seeds?


GH Exodus cheese is a shit copy that tastes nothing like the original clone only etc, next best options to the clone only are Rokerijj`s version of cheese( cant remember the name) and the big buddha cheese normally


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Slight addition to my question. Can anyone recommend another source of Exodus Cheese apart from Greenhouse Seeds?


all of us grow exodus cheese man but the original clone only, cos its a viney cut most don't top it in fact in exo u want height, u wont yield that much off one plant suit sog ime


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

Really I thought the old cheese had long gone? I did a nice holiday up Wetherby with a lunatic called Charlie K from darn sarf! He claimed to be one of the Exodus chaps? I can get cheese cuts round here but it ain't the real deal.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

If u wanted something as close to exo or blues in seed form u wanna check ugorg out mate heard nothing but good stuff about em, imwant their killer skunk


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If u wanted something as close to exo or blues in seed form u wanna check ugorg out mate heard nothing but good stuff about em, imwant their killer skunk


Do they do an Exo version/copy now then? thought it was just the blues they did etc?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Really I thought the old cheese had long gone? I did a nice holiday up Wetherby with a lunatic called Charlie K from darn sarf! He claimed to be one of the Exodus chaps? I can get cheese cuts round here but it ain't the real deal.


Nope one of the most popular strains in the country in my experience regardless of what end of the country you are in, even found some over in Eire when i was working over there a few years back etc

And a lot of ppl claim to be associated with the Exodus collective etc, very few of them can back up their claims though with ANY sort of proof etc, also if he is a genuine ex-member then he would easily be into his 50`s by now etc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeh well the ugorg#1 is exo x bluez


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

ah so its not a straight cheese then, more a closely related cross lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

*UGORG#1 ordered along with the Killer Skunk £120 barr mate so hoping its as good as the reviews? *


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeh its about the closest your gonna get in seed form I rekon? Im gonna slide to the bank and whack 60 in 2morro im ordering some ks its gotta be done, they got 2 new strains im too disco biscuits and premier sweet plus they have most the others in stock now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *UGORG#1 ordered along with the Killer Skunk £120 barr mate so hoping its as good as the reviews? *


Im sure you will find fire amongst that lot mate


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

Fucking just had to be done mate! That smiley face shit was a bit yank


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

Haha that disco biscuits pic is funny as fuck man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Really I thought the old cheese had long gone? I did a nice holiday up Wetherby with a lunatic called Charlie K from darn sarf! He claimed to be one of the Exodus chaps? I can get cheese cuts round here but it ain't the real deal.


stick around and if yer not too much of a cunt itll get passed lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeh especially if he finds a nice ks or ugorg#1 pheno lool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> stick around and if yer not too much of a cunt itll get passed lol


Fuck me the anticipations got me all fucked up man! I ain't a cunt in the sense of the word as in I'm just one of the lads yer understand Z? But a few holidays round the country over the last 7 years opened my eyes as to how many cunts there are kicking around or running these band wagon UK hydro shops, don't trust no fucker me mate, you know whatta mean? I just glad I stumbled upon this UK growers thread through googling exodus cheese! I'd have been on it a long time because I don't like that UK420 its a bit shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

No offence to the UK420 dwellers like, its only me opinion that your forums totally fucking wank! And 8485 pages in 6 years for one thread without a fucking pepsi swilling cheese burger smart bollox in site, man its like fucking heaven!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

welcome clarksville 

know em from the other site and always whining about stuffing pie hole with food- burgers, pizza and indian munch. [email protected] goes by 'weaselblunt' at uk420. watch your clones and ham sandwiches around the guy. he's a fatass skinny leg bastard wit pedo tendencies.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> welcome clarksville
> 
> know em from the other site and always whining about stuffing pie hole with food- burgers, pizza and indian munch. [email protected] goes by 'weaselblunt' at uk420. watch your clones and ham sandwiches around the guy. he's a fatass skinny leg bastard wit pedo tendencies.


Theres a nice mix of humour, bollox and fantasy then the 'Pedo' remark!!! Sorry but its not even funny mate, I can honestly say that I do not and have never had a foot fetish... until the other day when some mid thirties dirty looking secretary was dangling her high heels off under the desk in my solicitors!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

knew you were a podiatrist at heart, sniffing @ for that stinky cheese. cheers


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

wtf, you welcome someone and call em a paedo pls explain abe?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

Fuck it im a stick 120 in and get a pack of premier sweet aswell ceres hilton x ugorg#1 fuck it treating me sen


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> welcome clarksville
> 
> know em from the other site and always whining about stuffing pie hole with food- burgers, pizza and indian munch. [email protected] goes by 'weaselblunt' at uk420. watch your clones and ham sandwiches around the guy. he's a fatass skinny leg bastard wit pedo tendencies.


----------



## makka (Oct 11, 2015)

tell ya what lads not having good luck wid the exo in dwc no probs in soil at all lol she just aint very resistant to the warm solution as I would like chopping a soil one in 2 to 3 weeks I cant f'in wait to smoke some peng instead of the shite round here! I cant taste it in the volcanoe awready


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

just had to pack up my grow 2 x in 2 weeks ffs, kin electrician fitting CO2 detectors ffs wont find any in my gaff the plants have it all lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Theres a nice mix of humour, bollox and fantasy then the 'Pedo' remark!!! Sorry but its not even funny mate, I can honestly say that I do not and have never had a foot fetish... until the other day when some mid thirties dirty looking secretary was dangling her high heels off under the desk in my solicitors!


don't worry bout Abe hes American and on a warning and has little support now his sponsor has retired, very f out of order to say that unless its true...whats it all about then?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> don't worry bout Abe hes American and on a warning and has little support now his sponsor has retired, very f out of order to say that unless its true...whats it all about then?


Fuck knows maybes I was a bit eager with expecting no Yanks? I haven't ever posted on there site just went round for a look and saw the shite some grower was getting because he was selling a bit of bud... fuck me I've more punters than Tesco Zedd!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck knows maybes I was a bit eager with expecting no Yanks? I haven't ever posted on there site just went round for a look and saw the shite some grower was getting because he was selling a bit of bud... fuck me I've more punters than Tesco Zedd!


what u getting on the oz man?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

Well its a bit of a tale but generally its £140-£150 for stuff your gran could grow and dry badly or £185 for mine which is always a good strain, finished to a good standard, 15 weeks growing just to fuck it all with impatience don't happen here nowadays. With that said all my regulars were doing the happy hour for a bit and moaning about my price but fuck em, its like comparing meths to JD in my op!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2015)

anyone for pulled vampire bat, fukin marvin meself




ebola doesn't just spread itself lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> wtf, you welcome someone and call em a paedo pls explain abe?


On warning from whom the Queen of England or just the queen of the uk thread? Clearly, I was being facetious and hyperbolic, Clarksville seemed to notice. You of all shld recognize satire, as learned within this thread. Perhaps the ill treatment received from (just a few of) you lads, has led me to not take too much to heart. My latest posts here were supportive of thc247, I can add tripe just as easily as being a constructive contributor, it has plenty to do with the climate.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

cupboard update as its been quite a while, Livers n Blue meanies, flipped to 12/12 on 22/9 at varying heights 5-10", just trimmed the lowers off n added a tad more soil to em all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

So anyway UK chaps I've been reading back through your posts and most of you regulars seem pretty much switched on. This current grow is my first in a while due to not getting out of HM's Holiday Inn in May. A good family friend has let me set up in his garage so I can get moving but its not the same as having 24/7 access. Trouble is they aren't a stable strain so it kind of shoots me in the foot regards my last post! I got a JH seed a good few years back from some shop in Amsterdam but it were fucking male so I grew 4 - 5 spuds on it and pollinated one branch of my then Blueberry Cheese fems, got 50+ seeds and these are whats on now. They look ok and stink quite 'musky or earthy' yet sweet? I like the smell just not sure how others will respond? I was in there yesterday doing some much needed moving about of lights, fans and a few jobs and my pillow just wreaks of it, in fact it smells like a sweet potatoe?

I put these in flower 8th August and they are nearly ready but I'm gonna cut in 3 stages to see if it makes a big difference in bud flavour as the Blue can really kick in after week 10 ime? 

Crap picture cant take pix under lights just come out like a solarised fuckwit image but its clear enough to see how frosty they are!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> cupboard update as its been quite a while, Livers n Blue meanies, flipped to 12/12 on 22/9 at varying heights 5-10", just trimmed the lowers off n added a tad more soil to em all


No cupboards in mine look that good! Is it like a broom cupboard?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No cupboards in mine look that good! Is it like a broom cupboard?


yeah kinda, walk in cupboard in the hallway of my flat lol 3`x4` roughly( its the cupboards or nowhere due to having kids etc) 600W HPS but im swapping over to a DIY COB LED build in time for the weather warming up in the new year as this summer i just couldnt keep the temps down far enough and EVERYTHING over a 6 month period in there suffered for it etc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah I bet! I mean they throw out some heat man, 4 x 1k Gavs heat my pals house all winter when he vents into the living areas!!! Oh the wonders of carbon eh...!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2015)

Couple a gram of yeti on cano mmm mmmmmm can taste it in my lungs


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2015)

oh well hell, I'll be honest. Stop callin me a yank, cos i live in the uk ffs. But reallyI'm grumpier than usual cos ve been goin to hospital regularly and looks like my friend has started to recover some, after thot she wasn't gonna make it from diabetic coma week. but now she is majorly confused like she had a stroke and doesn't know a lot of shit now that she has snapped out of it. don't cry for me sargentina, jus go fk yourself. haha. cheers lads


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2015)

guilt trips are for others imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> oh well hell, I'll be honest. Stop callin me a yank, cos i live in the uk ffs. But reallyI'm grumpier than usual cos ve been goin to hospital regularly and looks like my friend has started to recover some, after thot she wasn't gonna make it from diabetic coma week. but now she is majorly confused like she had a stroke and doesn't know a lot of shit now that she has snapped out of it. don't cry for me sargentina, jus go fk yourself. haha. cheers lads




Of course you do.....................because of course this looks like birmingham UK oesnt it?, always loved the way ONLY Birmingham in the UK drives on the right side of the road and uses dollars lmfao......(see pic/text below)


"
* abe supercro Well-Known Member *
Roobarb said: ↑
Did you really own that Abe? Bet it had unicorns as well
It does seem kinda suspicious, don't it? Naw man, I just wish I had that. If that were my van, I'd written an entire paragraph about that baby heh. Yesterday, I posted my first ride in another TnT thread, it was a camaro.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/this-race-was-a-good-one-20-000.886281/#post-11965160

I do have a van though for work (and stuff). I'm on my second honda currently.






So what is it you are lying about Abe? living in the UK or this being your first car??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2015)

Morning chaps won't be going near the stinky ladies until later as its job interview no.13 at 11am so its shirt tie and good to be alive, all settled in my new pad and it feels fucking amazing!... No rain either in good old clarksville today so its a chance to use my mega bargain 'car boot' petrol cylinder mower! Got a brand new UPVC door on the front so no drafts and the local sparrow hawk just wiped out another one of my neighbours fancy pigeons, can't be many left now thank fuck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2015)

Fuck me its frost!


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Oct 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah kinda, walk in cupboard in the hallway of my flat lol 3`x4` roughly( its the cupboards or nowhere due to having kids etc) 600W HPS but im swapping over to a DIY COB LED build in time for the weather warming up in the new year as this summer i just couldnt keep the temps down far enough and EVERYTHING over a 6 month period in there suffered for it etc


my first grow was in a cupboard, thank fuck i moved into a grow tent  poor plant first grow white widow  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2015)

cheapgrower2014 said:


> my first grow was in a cupboard, thank fuck i moved into a grow tent  poor plant first grow white widow View attachment 3519737 lol


My first grow was 4 bag seeds cracked in the shed under natural light using garden soil and then we got a 200w warehouse light plugged in under the sink via my dads extension lead. No timer I used to turn it on every morning at 8 before work and turn it off at 8 after corry! Did get a timer eventually and we got about half an ounce of shit bud full of seed... 1985 was a bad year for bud in clarksville!


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Oct 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My first grow was 4 bag seeds cracked in the shed under natural light using garden soil and then we got a 200w warehouse light plugged in under the sink via my dads extension lead. No timer I used to turn it on every morning at 8 before work and turn it off at 8 after corry! Did get a timer eventually and we got about half an ounce of shit bud full of seed... 1985 was a bad year for bud in clarksville!


lol the lengths we need too go too for a bit of smoke . sad thing is tho at the time i thought that ww was a great plant and was proud as punch lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

cheapgrower2014 said:


> my first grow was in a cupboard, thank fuck i moved into a grow tent  poor plant first grow white widow View attachment 3519737 lol


yeah i cant wait to get out of here and into a house again, miss having a garden n shit, plus a loft to grow in lol, just waiting to see the results of the missus` medical assessment/x-rays etc then if they come back how i think they are going to we can use that to help get out of a flat n bk into a house etc


----------



## cheapgrower2014 (Oct 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah i cant wait to get out of here and into a house again, miss having a garden n shit, plus a loft to grow in lol, just waiting to see the results of the missus` medical assessment/x-rays etc then if they come back how i think they are going to we can use that to help get out of a flat n bk into a house etc


hope your missus gets better soon m8. used to live in a flat full of junkies so know how you feel m8 worst housing planning ever


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

No that's not my camaro searimmer, it's a google image of one exactly like first car, only mine started with 6 miles on the odometer- that's a fact. No, I don't live in the uk, that's a joke, but you already know that. Just like, how this started, having a black van w/ a unicorn painted on the side was a joke, duhuh. Sort through it with that deductive mind of yours mr. detective. Thanks for the laugh, I needed that, been a tad gloomy for some reason lately!! I'm honest, much more than most, just a joker.

So if I told you one of these is my current 3rd vehicle, which one would you pick, would you be correct? Yes, you're right, good guess. 30k miles.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> guilt trips are for others imo


and how is that a guilt trip, don't think so, since I'm not askin for anything. it's called disclosure and being straight. didn't expect that ya's wanted to hear it, just sayin tbh!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

Do you have any plans on fucking off soon by any chance?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

The memes are a suitable substitute for your lack of emotional maturity rimmer. love your investigative work mate lool.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> The memes are a suitable substitute for your lack of emotional maturity rimmer. love your investigative work mate lool.


Nice speech, im sure we will hear something similar again the NEXT time you come out with your bullshit n get called on it etc, as for emotional maturity, that would probably include not lying to try and make yourself seem more interesting to strangers would it not??


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

Most people recognize satire as an elevated form of entertainment. Not everyone gets it. If you call joking and creative license 'a lie' then it'd be difficult to reason w you. I'm honest man. And I even like your excessive memery, it's just that I do bite back eventually. If you think about it deeper, you calling me a liar, in fact makes you the liar. have a good day.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

Biggest load of bollocks ive ever heard come out your mouth "im a liar simply because i caught you out lying"......No, you are the liar for being caught lying, how hard is that to understand?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

So I posted a corny van in TnT, isn't it obvious to you that I'd never drive that p.o.s.? This is really about your poor deduction skills mate. *Do you even understand the term satire? * I didn't think so.

I've never lied once, slander me all you like. The truth is obvious, been honest me whole life. HELLO, I'd think demonstrating the above keys might snap you out of your delusion, but no haha cuntchop lol. Do you remember when you incorrectly thot I was medicropper? for some reason you're out to attempt to prove me to be dishonest, but you have yet to do any such thing whatsoever at all, accept it.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2015)

sorry u feeling a bit down abe mebbe this isn't the place for you, I don't mind your senseless posts but calling someone u don't know a paedo is not satire, its just fukin rude imo


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

OK that was rude and in poor taste, i agree. entire post was hyperbole, had i offended the man, wld have apologized, yet he rolled with it and quickly became a foot joke. I'm cordial to all newcomers, if you look back, that one started w the "yank" neg, so i nailed him. yet the fk'r was too cool to be bothered ha.


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah kinda, walk in cupboard in the hallway of my flat lol 3`x4` roughly( its the cupboards or nowhere due to having kids etc) 600W HPS but im swapping over to a DIY COB LED build in time for the weather warming up in the new year as this summer i just couldnt keep the temps down far enough and EVERYTHING over a 6 month period in there suffered for it etc


I see u mentioned COB LED in this post R1b3n4, have u done any grows with 1 before?. I've just bought 1 and 2 weeks into bloom everything looks great but not sure what end result will be


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> So I posted a corny van in TnT, isn't it obvious to you that I'd never drive that p.o.s.? This is really about your poor deduction skills mate. *Do you even understand the term satire? * I didn't think so.
> 
> I've never lied once, slander me all you like. The truth is obvious, been honest me whole life. HELLO, I'd think demonstrating the above keys might snap you out of your delusion, but no haha cuntchop lol. Do you remember when you incorrectly thot I was medicropper? for some reason you're out to attempt to prove me to be dishonest, but you have yet to do any such thing whatsoever at all, accept it.


I give up with you, you still dont get it ffs

Another troll for the ignore list, now fuck off and bore someone else with ya constant bullshit.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> I see u mentioned COB LED in this post R1b3n4, have u done any grows with 1 before?. I've just bought 1 and 2 weeks into bloom everything looks great but not sure what end result will be


No mate not yet but anything you DO want to know about COB`S etc find the threads by SupraSPL,Greengenes707, realstyles, captain morgan etc n they have got numerous threads detailing everything you could ever want to know about COB`s n DIY lights etc


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No mate not yet but anything you DO want to know about COB`S etc find the threads by SupraSPL,Greengenes707, realstyles, captain morgan etc n they have got numerous threads detailing everything you could ever want to know about COB`s n DIY lights etc


Ok thanks, will do. All research I did indicated that the super helios pro 6was the dogs bollocks but a little outta my price range to risk (£550), bought a similar 1200w version for just £260 off amazon and it seems excellent at moment, very little heat aswell.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 12, 2015)

All I know abouts cobs is they taste great stuffed with bacon


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Ok thanks, will do. All research I did indicated that the super helios pro 6was the dogs bollocks but a little outta my price range to risk (£550), bought a similar 1200w version for just £260 off amazon and it seems excellent at moment, very little heat aswell.


 One of the galaxyhydro ones by any chance? or the green cased version? lol, because of how quickly the industry advances with new lights and tech etc im going to wait till a lot closer to the time before i start doing my research on whats gonna be the best option by then as not really gonna be able to get rolling on it till march/april next year


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> One of the galaxyhydro ones by any chance? or the green cased version? lol, because of how quickly the industry advances with new lights and tech etc im going to wait till a lot closer to the time before i start doing my research on whats gonna be the best option by then as not really gonna be able to get rolling on it till march/april next year


No its not galaxyhydro tho its similar, its a light by BOSSLED called Dominator, seems to be good for the price but like u say the tech gets better quickly, got a mate growing with 2 600w MarsHydro lights and he's in week 4 bloom and even his plants seem to be v.good at moment considering marshydro got shit reviews online


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> No its not galaxyhydro tho its similar, its a light by BOSSLED called Dominator, seems to be good for the price but like u say the tech gets better quickly, got a mate growing with 2 600w MarsHydro lights and he's in week 4 bloom and even his plants seem to be v.good at moment considering marshydro got shit reviews online
> View attachment 3520013 View attachment 3520014


same light as the galaxyhydro ones, they just paint em a different colour n stick a different name on em lol, buy em in whatever colour/wattage etc etc you want on alibaba i think it is or digikey, some of them are good spec, some aremade with proper weird spectrums n some arent even suited for growing weed but thats why it seems to be better to DIY it these days

Main issue with the marshydro lights seems to be the heat, putting out equal or more heat than a 600-100W HPS in some cases but after the grilling/feedback they have had on the forums over the last few months even the mars should get a lot better soon as people have basically told them how to sort all the issues n what components to use etc


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 12, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> same light as the galaxyhydro ones, they just paint em a different colour n stick a different name on em lol, buy em in whatever colour/wattage etc etc you want on alibaba i think it is or digikey, some of them are good spec, some aremade with proper weird spectrums n some arent even suited for growing weed but thats why it seems to be better to DIY it these days
> 
> Main issue with the marshydro lights seems to be the heat, putting out equal or more heat than a 600-100W HPS in some cases but after the grilling/feedback they have had on the forums over the last few months even the mars should get a lot better soon as people have basically told them how to sort all the issues n what components to use etc


Yeah they all seem to come from same Chinese ind est lol, im hoping all will go well then I can replace my other hps light with another cob led light, read somewhere its better to do ur own DIY light, less heat and more efficient etc but not sure im technically adept to do it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> Yeah they all seem to come from same Chinese ind est lol, im hoping all will go well then I can replace my other hps light with another cob led light, read somewhere its better to do ur own DIY light, less heat and more efficient etc but not sure im technically adept to do it lol


If you can operate a soldering iron n a screwdriver then you can build your own light etc, supra SPL and realstyles on this site have numerous threads showing exactly what drivers you need for how many COB`s, where to buy the parts, what size screws to use, voltages/amerages, and even how to bolt it all together etc etc etc etc


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Morning fellas hows things...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2015)

same shit different day lol, you?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Same as man ... fckn cold here tday 1st day there was frost on the car window


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Same as man ... fckn cold here tday 1st day there was frost on the car window


yeah down to 5-6 overnight here, heaters are going on this week lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2015)

yo guys hows it going just been getting into sea fishing (beach pier) this week i must be getting old lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2015)

Aint to do with getting old its to do with getting valuable time away from the kids lmao, amount of dadas with kids under 10 who sddenl;y take up fishing/football etc lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 13, 2015)

My heatings on all ready just warmed me slippers up on the radiator mmm toasty


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2015)

yeh man maybe b4 i was always working now she works and im home all the time i had to do somethink lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2015)

So do you have a particular interest in fish/fishing then or is it just for the time away etc? My uncle used to have a trawler down this way, single crewed everytime he went out etc, can see why he loved it so much but not my cup of tea lol, like the boat part of it but no interest in the fish part, especially where i dont eat the stuff lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2015)

ive done a bit of trawing and welking claming oystering of the boats liven in a fishing city but nether really been in to rod fishing but ive been 3 time in the last 4 days and it aint to bad just takes a bit of weed 4 cans and just chill for a few hours so i am enjoying it not getting wasted or nothing like that thinking of getting a boat after xmas not just for fishing but days out with kids ect


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2015)

i think its just the thought of catching a fish thats keeping me intrested at the min


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

well i'm back on track!

   
males to pick from.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 13, 2015)

lads video got removed off you tube and now the school is in arms bcuz the video leaked and got 2.5 k in one sum 1 shared it with the teachers they tried makin me look like a dick like they expected me to shout at my lad and now the report says his dad must encourage him to fight lolthey didnt read out descriptions of bullie or forcing younger kids to fight what a suprise i got vid still thou so il pm who asked 4 it


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> GH Exodus cheese is a shit copy that tastes nothing like the original clone only etc, next best options to the clone only are Rokerijj`s version of cheese( cant remember the name) and the big buddha cheese normally


thats what i said before i brought 36 seeds and even thou couple looked good and was ok majority was shite mate


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 13, 2015)

group of males looks good Don. afternoon lads thinkin about startin a few laps wit the tractor, trees have jus started wit leaves, it's a wall of yellow still. mabe plug a few cuts to catch up on garden before i head ov'r to see convalescing mate. gettin near freezin an damfurnace needs work before i can fire it, life.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 13, 2015)

i treated meself to a 24 pot auto pot system and brand new everything so if i do lose my setupp i got everything to come back on same day but im itching to get these auto pots setup and running will feel like im cheating just filling a tank every week or so lol


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 13, 2015)

Everything from GHS is shit except LH and they didn't breed it


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 13, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> Everything from GHS is shit except LH and they didn't breed it


their the-church was a pleasant functional indica w unique flave profile, quite tasty. dispensary liked it wen team had it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lads video got removed off you tube and now the school is in arms bcuz the video leaked and got 2.5 k in one sum 1 shared it with the teachers they tried makin me look like a dick like they expected me to shout at my lad and now the report says his dad must encourage him to fight lolthey didnt read out descriptions of bullie or forcing younger kids to fight what a suprise i got vid still thou so il pm who asked 4 it


ill have a watch m8


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 13, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lads video got removed off you tube and now the school is in arms bcuz the video leaked and got 2.5 k in one sum 1 shared it with the teachers they tried makin me look like a dick like they expected me to shout at my lad and now the report says his dad must encourage him to fight lolthey didnt read out descriptions of bullie or forcing younger kids to fight what a suprise i got vid still thou so il pm who asked 4 it


You should send the vid into 'You've Been Framed..' cos he made that fkn bully look like a joke lol, what parent would bollock their child for standing up for themselves, teachers suppose be against bullying ffs!


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 13, 2015)

the teacher didnt want it going out that he knew what was going on and the school really thinks its bullying prevention is working il get vid uploaded again by sum1 else (annonymous) lol give me a bit il sort it but anyone here worked autopots before ? i might need sum help lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 13, 2015)

i use terra professional plus im thinking i will be best to start off with soil and perlite (50% of each).
i am close to switching to coco to use in this system but at moment im super happy with terra professional plus but never used in autopot s and ive got a shit ton of terra vega and floors to use up before going coco


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i use terra professional plus.....
> 
> Good morning chaps and hello to those whom I haven't had the pleasure of as yet... and Abe x
> 
> ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mmmmmmm Red chupa chups.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> the teacher didnt want it going out that he knew what was going on and the school really thinks its bullying prevention is working il get vid uploaded again by sum1 else (annonymous) lol give me a bit il sort it but anyone here worked autopots before ? i might need sum help lol


aye I've used autopots man, what you need to know?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> lads video got removed off you tube and now the school is in arms bcuz the video leaked and got 2.5 k in one sum 1 shared it with the teachers they tried makin me look like a dick like they expected me to shout at my lad and now the report says his dad must encourage him to fight lolthey didnt read out descriptions of bullie or forcing younger kids to fight what a suprise i got vid still thou so il pm who asked 4 it


man I hjad my folks and fam up the school all the time. All they ever said was that lad lashed out at mine first. we brought him up to end fights not start them. nowt the school could say. If they do give you shit go and see a solicitor and take em to court. they'll soon shite their keks man. schools and their ivory castle cuntness. honest give someone a tiny bit of power they think they run the world. no pal your'e in charge of a group or two of 30 10-15 year olds get a grip. boils my piss.

I got stabbed with a fork in the leg in the dinner queue didn't flinch, wated til he sat down and brayed the cunt witrh a chair in the dinner hall. ALWAYS hit harder.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Mmmmmmm Red chupa chups.....


vendor? market? am looking for a decent clutch of non 200 MG ones to move


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2015)

*New White Pistils... Revegging?*

My canna-senses are tingling and I feel a problem on the horizon. I have uploaded a picture which doesn't show the new pistils too well but you can see it its nowhere near a 10 week bud! Most of the middle buds look like this and they've dropped the orange pistils to grow fresh white! It's hard to tell 100% yet but I reckon these fuckers are in veg again!!! If that's right the top buds which seem ok at the moment could be really airy reduced trikes and fucktarded by the end of the week, maybe I'm just being paranoid? If they were in re-veg wouldn't they have stretched and then grown new pistils? The frost has halved on these middle buds! Fucking buggerised the whole shit sinbad, and if I have to let these clowns grow another 2 weeks to ripen it ain't gonna be pretty! Maybe a bud crop harvest and leave the clusterfux to carry on flowering? Fack me they gonna look like this........O...........O........O.....O..O and not the Jackson 5 beehives they should be! 

I'd been bricking it because I bred these seeds without much knowledge and absolutely no idea of what they were gonna produce!

I'm going to leave them until morning but I've cut the temps down to 20 and cut today's light to 6 hours to slow any new growth. I've been thinking they'd slowed down but after been away from it for nearly 9 months you lose that keen 'growers' eye, plus its not my gaff and I like to be in control 100% 24/7. 

I really can't afford to lose my credibility on this because I'm under pressure to justify sticking to my price the boys are already moaning that its gonna be £180 barr and they been getting shite for £150 whilst I been on holiday, yah nah worra mean.

*2nd theory* Is it the fuckaloopa retard shitjuice my man gave me to try? My whole crop is showing a few signs of new growth so I can probably discount this, but maybe the mister threw it a bit further than I thought and can they transfer hormone treatments/PGR's through transpiration?*


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *New White Pistils... Revegging?*
> 
> My canna-senses are tingling and I feel a problem on the horizon. I have uploaded a picture which doesn't show the new pistils too well but you can see it its nowhere near a 10 week bud! Most of the middle buds look like this and they've dropped the orange pistils to grow fresh white! It's hard to tell 100% yet but I reckon these fuckers are in veg again!!! If that's right the top buds which seem ok at the moment could be really airy reduced trikes and fucktarded by the end of the week, maybe I'm just being paranoid? If they were in re-veg wouldn't they have stretched and then grown new pistils? The frost has halved on these middle buds! Fucking buggerised the whole shit sinbad, and if I have to let these clowns grow another 2 weeks to ripen it ain't gonna be pretty! Maybe a bud crop harvest and leave the clusterfux to carry on flowering? Fack me they gonna look like this........O...........O........O.....O..O and not the Jackson 5 beehives they should be! View attachment 3521063
> 
> ...


that wall looks fukin minging


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 14, 2015)

dont know what happened to 2 of my ssh lol but the rest is looking good photos to follow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 14, 2015)

top left and bottom 2 is Purple Paralysis next to it middle top  is ssh then top right is auto ak


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> vendor? market? am looking for a decent clutch of non 200 MG ones to move


not sure which market they come from but they are from 1 of the DN markets, getting from a lad round the corner that barely speaks english lol

also the chupa chups seem to be on most of the DN sites, work out at £2-2.30 each roughly in x100`s/250`s etc 160mg and clean as a whistle, same quality but obv slightly weaker than those purple batteries everyone had in here a while back


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Purple +/- sorry


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Perlite is quick becoming a pain in the arse, it seems the only place I can buy it in the local area is a hydro shop about 10miles away in 100L bags...................100 FUCKING LITRES!!!!! How the fuck am I gonna get that cunting thing into my backpack ffs, its not a fucking tardis ffs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that wall looks fukin minging


Ha no its an odd tile with a minging pattern, I covered all walls around with a thick white polythene sheet. Its only off because I was changing inlet fan to a 6" on a controller. When I get weighed in for a bit of work I will buy a couple of tents Zedd can't be doing with polythene, tape and staples but it were free and I appreciated the boys getting me up and running. They've def gone back in veg and my man has kind of said he fucked with timer the other week after lekki went off, seems they had 3 - 5 days under constant light when I was away for a funeral in Ireland 4 weeks ago. 

I have been down most of afternoon and chopped a few nice ripe buds off maybe 10z and left rest until tomorrow. It smells fucking amazing and going off the bits I nipped a fortnight since is gonna be a right smoke! 

Anyway if the remainder fucks up I can always cook up some shit, keep a bit for percy or knock it out cheap!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 14, 2015)

Managed to make a bit of rosin last night 1st succesful effort, the glue is a squirter yeilded twice the amount as exo 

got 3 pack of seeds from ugorg on the way too, blues, disco biscuit and premier sweet, will be here tomorrow, got to decide what to pop now


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Managed to make a bit of rosin last night 1st succesful effort, the glue is a squirter yeilded twice the amount as exo
> 
> got 3 pack of seeds from ugorg on the way too, blues, disco biscuit and premier sweet, will be here tomorrow, got to decide what to pop now View attachment 3521242View attachment 3521243


Gotta love a squirter lol.
Take it u use bud for that roisin then??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes mg nice little hard nugs hair straighteners set to 320f ,I aint sent anything out must be a phantom poster knocking about lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I've used autopots man, what you need to know?


the mix should i use 50 50 terra professional plus and perlite and do i need the air domes ?
and the bloke in shop give me impression that auto pots are hydro so should i check my res ph for hydro now or soil mate 
also i was thinking bcuz they sat in water i wud turn system off once a week for 2 days to give dry period but it states dont turn off the system the valve works to give the plants wet and dry cycles should i use hydroton in bottom inch and do i really leave system on 24/7 and wont get over watered also do i still use the soil feeds or should i get hydro feeds ...
didnt think before i brought and now so much thinking thanks for any help


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Perlite is quick becoming a pain in the arse, it seems the only place I can buy it in the local area is a hydro shop about 10miles away in 100L bags...................100 FUCKING LITRES!!!!! How the fuck am I gonna get that cunting thing into my backpack ffs, its not a fucking tardis ffs


and the price mate dont the hydro shops really milk it that its for growing the price jumps x 3 from hydro store to any where else


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> and the price mate dont the hydro shops really milk it that its for growing the price jumps x 3 from hydro store to any where else


Yeah you know, hydro shop is £20 for 100L, garden centres are £8.99 for 10L robbing cunts lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yeah you know, hydro shop is £20 for 100L, garden centres are £8.99 for 10L robbing cunts lmao


that dont make sence mate did u mean garden centre 100 l for 8.99


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> that dont make sence mate did u mean garden centre 100 l for 8.99


No mate I wish I did, spent the day going round every garden centre within 20miles of me, most of em dont stock it and the ones that do are robbing people blind for it, hydro shops are actually cheaper but they only do 100L bags


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

i wud rather get the 100 for 20 than 9 quid for 1 mate i started this year buying in bulk instead and it so much cheaper also no last minute run around when summat runs out un expected i need to start gettin perlite too i gotta mix up 50/50 tera and perlite i thought wud save sum money gettin perlite but now dont seem it


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2015)

@ghetto sent u an email man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 14, 2015)

u not order it from 3ch m8 https://www.3ch.co.uk/perlite-30l.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> u not order it from 3ch m8 https://www.3ch.co.uk/perlite-30l.html


 I used to until they closed all their stores near me lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i wud rather get the 100 for 20 than 9 quid for 1 mate i started this year buying in bulk instead and it so much cheaper also no last minute run around when summat runs out un expected i need to start gettin perlite too i gotta mix up 50/50 tera and perlite i thought wud save sum money gettin perlite but now dont seem it


im in a flat with 2 kids lmao, simply no spare space to store 100L of that plus all the other bits for the grow, plus the grow taking up 2 cupboards lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 14, 2015)

haha i must be one of the lucky ones then cos the one down this way is staying open 3 of the lads brought 3-4 stores down this way


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2015)

@THC, why don't u just go all hydro, with pebbles, shits so much cleaner than fuckin about with soil, more air to the roots and shit so ur bouta get more out of it too


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

na bro autopots wont work with pebbles it needs soil coco to soak up the moisture this was the end result of me getting fed up climbing in tent with buckets i use same medium but with perlite mixed in basically the pot sits in water but drinks as and when it wants so il have inch to inch an half of clay pebbles in botom of pot and 50/50 soil perlite in rest it sounds fantastic the valve and how it works it just a bit scary thinking pots sat in water but nutrients available when the plants need it i would think i still treat res same as when watering myself but not sure


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> @ghetto sent u an email man


I aint got it mate just checked


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

aqua valve imitates wet dry cycle to plants i just cant see how if tank always full and system on 24/7 but ive read shit loads and my friend used them 
they do work and well just gotta make sure i dont add or do anytghin to fuk it up like all my feeds an boosters i need to know they all good to run this way


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't help ye, when it comes to anything in soil or coco I ain't got a clue


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> aqua valve imitates wet dry cycle to plants i just cant see how if tank always full and system on 24/7 but ive read shit loads and my friend used them
> they do work and well just gotta make sure i dont add or do anytghin to fuk it up like all my feeds an boosters i need to know they all good to run this way


sounds fukked up running auto system with soil, soil will lock out o2 imo good luck with it ide do dwc for yields


----------



## makka (Oct 14, 2015)

brownbox all taped up brown tape


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> sounds fukked up running auto system with soil, soil will lock out o2 imo good luck with it ide do dwc for yields


thats why they do an air dome which when buying this setup no one mentioned but wit hresearch i come across them and they sit in the bottom of pot connected to air pump your thinkin was just as mine zeddd but i think with air dome and im assured by many people that its not like that the valve opens and floods the tray to 200 mm and the plant uses it and the valve waits till the pot drys before opening up and filling again so hydrotom in botom and and roots growing down into tray they bottom feed u have to pot up and hand water for first 7-10 days for roots to establishbefore switching system on its gravity fed so no pumps and timers on 250 l tank my only concern was soil i thought wud swap to coco but am told terra soil 50 50 perlite is the best for this system so we will see and il keep ya all up to date if it fucks up il cum back and try again im pretty confident thou as my friend used them and i chose this sytem by choice over all others i think its the one i was first thinking of turning tap on and flooding trays and turning tap off but that will be what i do if it does fuck up on 24 7


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

il try post pics bcuz i think people hear the first part that plants sit in water and puts em off im expecting to do better in these than hand atering myself as this way the plants drink as and when they want and it basically grows in soil but grows like hydro ive seen them in action and a room full of clones all grew the exact same height and speed but i have been looking at these for a while and the trick is to have a medium that soaks up water but also drains fast so 50/50 terra and pelite is supposed to be the best


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 14, 2015)

makka said:


> check ya email ballbag


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

why not coco ffs much bttr yields once u realise how much feed they take?


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> why not coco ffs much bttr yields once u realise how much feed they take?


all in good time bro all in good time 
lol i am switching but i dont want to risk switching system and medium at once i nee to go one at a time il switch to auto and if goes ok next move is to coco too many things could go wrong switching system and medium bro but u cud help me out are house and garden line all ok in coco like budxl top booster etc ? if i switched to coco wud i only need to change terra vega an floors for coco a an b ? an the rest of my line still the same ?


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

and reading that they say there choice of medium is soil 50 perlite 50 an i got lots of soil feed to use up before the switch over


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

i brought pump and tubes and reducers and splitters and had my setup on timers and i did everything to prevent it but i flooded the room the timers come on and fed the plants and switched off but the fuking thing kept syphoning the tank and emptied 100 litres over the floor lol it was too un re liable i needed summat to be reliable


----------



## makka (Oct 14, 2015)

stop return valves lol


----------



## makka (Oct 14, 2015)

exo in multipurp soil 50/50 perlite about 1 week from flip


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> all in good time bro all in good time
> lol i am switching but i dont want to risk switching system and medium at once i nee to go one at a time il switch to auto and if goes ok next move is to coco too many things could go wrong switching system and medium bro but u cud help me out are house and garden line all ok in coco like budxl top booster etc ? if i switched to coco wud i only need to change terra vega an floors for coco a an b ? an the rest of my line still the same ?


mate been thinking about ur air domes...u gotta go coco man u will yield with air pumped in ffs I want one now, coco is easy canna a b 4 ml first week flower 5 ml rest bit o calmag bit o pk 9/18 and yer golden and they would love the auto system but get some arstones in the res too imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> the mix should i use 50 50 terra professional plus and perlite and do i need the air domes ?
> and the bloke in shop give me impression that auto pots are hydro so should i check my res ph for hydro now or soil mate
> also i was thinking bcuz they sat in water i would turn system off once a week for 2 days to give dry period but it states don't turn off the system the valve works to give the plants wet and dry cycles should i use hydroton in bottom inch and do i really leave system on 24/7 and wont get over watered also do i still use the soil feeds or should i get hydro feeds ...
> didnt think before i brought and now so much thinking thanks for any help


leave em.on 24/7, you need to understand the weight of the dry pots opens the valves under the pot and allows water in til its had its fill and closed off.. Don't let it go dry or they'll starve n dry. Ph your rez aye. Airstones are noisy in the rank. I wouldn't bother. Be careful what nutes you use and watch for the the roots clogging the valves. Other than that they're pretty easy its just gravity fed hydro in essence.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> leave em.on 24/7, you need to understand the weight of the dry pots opens the valves under the pot and allows water in til its had its fill and closed off.. Don't let it go dry or they'll starve n dry. Ph your rez aye. Airstones are noisy in the rank. I wouldn't bother. Be careful what nutes you use and watch for the the roots clogging the valves. Other than that they're pretty easy its just gravity fed hydro in essence.


with soil don?


----------



## makka (Oct 14, 2015)

good shout about the valves man ive heard about and they drown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> with soil don?


coco and hydroton mix for best


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> coco and hydroton mix for best


yeah that's what I thought plenty airspace in that mix


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

salt buildup can be a prob with some feeds too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah that's what I thought plenty airspace in that mix


bit like potted plants, stones in the bottom of the pot for easy water uptake. If you get it working its a great system. The valves are clever.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> salt buildup can be a prob with some feeds too


good idea to hand flush a bit of fresh water thru the pots occasionally to prevent the salt build up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

that or a bit h202 like in a dwc res


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that or a bit h202 like in a dwc res


makes sense man although I hear the cure for the brown slime in dwc is a bit o compost tea...omfg made that shit every day fro 2 years....no not the fukin tea lol mrs will leave cos I turned her bathroom in to a shit milkshake factory


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

aye bubbling brown witches pot of shite. To each their own and no doubt it does work. But I'm not an organics man myself.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye bubbling brown witches pot of shite. To each their own and no doubt it does work. But I'm not an organics man myself.


I loved growing organic as a hobby but life changes and this is no fukin hobby these days lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

but they dont put coco in front of soil mate they say we recomend a mix of soil or coco and 40 - 50 percent perlite and ive had sum 1 say soil is better so im on it soil first run and second if they run as supposed too and it goes well il do half soil half coco its sick how u can connect as many pots u want or dislike and its just gravity fed i can run multiple strains still just by having sum small tanks but also have a look at the valves for trays they do also sit in tray it fills same way as single pot but in a tray to feed many pots


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

also no organic feeds as they are thick and block the shit up gotta be good clean mix going through the pipes


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good idea to hand flush a bit of fresh water thru the pots occasionally to prevent the salt build up?


thats where peops have fucked up u dont hand water or anything while in setup even folier feeding if u feed from top while in system u need to take pots out trays if hand fed 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> leave em.on 24/7, you need to understand the weight of the dry pots opens the valves under the pot and allows water in til its had its fill and closed off.. Don't let it go dry or they'll starve n dry. Ph your rez aye. Airstones are noisy in the rank. I wouldn't bother. Be careful what nutes you use and watch for the the roots clogging the valves. Other than that they're pretty easy its just gravity fed hydro in essence.


nice 1 mate i always have airstones in rez thats standard im feeling confident just ordered extra pots perlite an a bluelab pen.
the shit begins soon as i chop up the sluts and rooms free and i know it says dont turn system off and dont let res run empty but 250 l i cant see that running emptie my m8 reckons up to 2 1/2 - 3 l a day his was drinking at one stage
fuk knows if his temps was high but in 15 l pots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> but they dont put coco in front of soil mate they say we recomend a mix of soil or coco and 40 - 50 percent perlite and ive had sum 1 say soil is better so im on it soil first run and second if they run as supposed too and it goes well il do half soil half coco its sick how u can connect as many pots u want or dislike and its just gravity fed i can run multiple strains still just by having sum small tanks but also have a look at the valves for trays they do also sit in tray it fills same way as single pot but in a tray to feed many pots


multiple strains is a no no. Not impossible.but they have to like the same feed level. Unless you've one rez per plant which isn't practical. They only recommend soil as it dries slower than coco. Airstones are a bit redundant tbh as the oxygen in the feed will dissipate afore the valve weight changes and lets feed through. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> multiple strains is a no no. Not impossible.but they have to like the same feed level. Unless you've one rez per plant which isn't practical. They only recommend soil as it dries slower than coco. Airstones are a bit redundant tbh as the oxygen in the feed will dissipate afore the valve weight changes and lets feed through. I wouldn't bother.


ive got 2 tanks mate also got everything to have how ever many on each i can have 20 on 250 l tank and 4 on 100 l or how ever many i want too il have 20 cheese and 4 12 weekers in own setup just ordered the air domes and fukin 80 quid for 20 and blue lab ph pen fuckin wants to work after all this cash being pumped in lol live to learn dont learn to live


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

me two I got two tanks and the seperates instead of joined valves as i thought they'd get cramped. that manylines is going to be a chew to keep happy. and you'll need a water butt to feed em not two of their tanks ha

honest lad the air domes make very little difference.


----------



## makka (Oct 15, 2015)

g'mornin lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

afternoon lol. Sacked off work to go yem n make some bubble and canna cookies. And the toon don't play til Sunday at 4 so I can enjoy the footy all day Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon lol. Sacked off work to go yem n make some bubble and canna cookies. And the toon don't play til Sunday at 4 so I can enjoy the footy all day Saturday.


Wish I had a job to sack off... Norwich should be an easy game? Leeds are home to Brighton


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

Well no games easy when your chips are down is it but Newc have a good side and if they play like they did against Chelsea it'll be the start of better things!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

IF being the operative word. We don't turn up against small teams. Play like brazil when its man u and still get hammered. Fucks me right off


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me two I got two tanks and the seperates instead of joined valves as i thought they'd get cramped. that manylines is going to be a chew to keep happy. and you'll need a water butt to feed em not two of their tanks ha
> 
> honest lad the air domes make very little difference.


it always seemed that the water in my butt started smelling stagnant years ago so i always had 2 golf balls in my tank and i aint using there shitty tanks mate my bucket is bigger that i used to mix my shit up in but yea i think it gets slimy when water sitting still its a hard one to explain but my butt only smelled like it when i didnt pump lmao how does that sound lads lol but im gonna still mix my shit up in bucket ph and tip it in the tanks
decided thou im definately turning to coco its a must the more i read of these setups the more im liking what i brought
and dom did u have the airdomes in the bottoms as it seems the domes must be an upgrade on the systems hardly anyone uses them and the shop i got setup didnt know of them either until i went in today and asked them


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

*@Don Gin and Ton*
IF you can keep hold of them young lads like him down cov on loan, assuming they stay up then i think next year or so you will explode?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

@Thc247 no airdomes in mine I don't think no.

@[email protected] we just need to start playing like we can and not ship. Krull out we're in big bother. Really gonna have to go at teams keegan style and score more than they do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

And fuck the heros off... Cisse might be brilliant but you have better premship strike partners than him been involved and yeah I remeber him coming to leeds.... good luck sunday my prediction 1-0


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

cisse's shite man 2 year dip in form my arse he's just shit. Perez and the enforcer mitrovich will run at the best back 4 no bother.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

I open myself to abuse here but I don't like mclaren and newcastle always seem better with that full on attack like shearer etc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

As in the shearer era...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

Night guys its interview in morning so clear head required!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

McLaren is a tool, has no idea where players should be on the park. Only the toon would go for a guy who fuckin ruined Derby and knocked us back first time round only to take it when he had nowt better.

nufc is run by blokes who have no clue about football.

good luck for the interview man. What you going for?


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2015)

I still giggle about the interview McLaren had when he was managing that Dutch side. He was speaking English to the reporter with a Dutch accent, was the funniest thing ever......fukkin tool.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 16, 2015)

morning butter cups hows it growing today


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I still giggle about the interview McLaren had when he was managing that Dutch side. He was speaking English to the reporter with a Dutch accent, was the funniest thing ever......fukkin tool.


Ha joey barton done the same wen he was wit a french club


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I still giggle about the interview McLaren had when he was managing that Dutch side. He was speaking English to the reporter with a Dutch accent, was the funniest thing ever......fukkin tool.


you not seen joey barton doing french it's FAF






ze petite wanker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

beat me to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> McLaren is a tool, has no idea where players should be on the park. Only the toon would go for a guy who fuckin ruined Derby and knocked us back first time round only to take it when he had nowt better.
> 
> nufc is run by blokes who have no clue about football.
> 
> good luck for the interview man. What you going for?


I have always worked in Agriculture and Amenities mainly with fertilisers, sports turfs, amenity support and interior landscapes so they sent me for a job at a slaughter house? There letting me know Monday so we shall see... That Barton video made me laugh so much its better than Del Boy and Rodney in the 'Canard' sketch!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh and thanks I appreciate that


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

*@Ghettogrower187 did your ugorg stuff arrive? I ain't had anything yet//


Don Gin and Ton said:



you not seen joey barton doing french it's FAF






ze petite wanker

Click to expand...

ze petite wanker... lolal thats done me man... this blueberry JH is proper laughing tackle as well, gonna have to wait another 2 weeks until I can smoke the ripe gear I cut other day, tempted to stick some on radiator!*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

you know what I'd have him back in our midfield any day, he was a right angry little scouse fucker but no one worked him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have always worked in Agriculture and Amenities mainly with fertilisers, sports turfs, amenity support and interior landscapes so they sent me for a job at a slaughter house? There letting me know Monday so we shall see... That Barton video made me laugh so much its better than Del Boy and Rodney in the 'Canard' sketch!


lets just hope it's not one of these halal gaffs playing jalalabaddy all day claiming they're chickens have transcended now they've been prayed too.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2015)

zat ur boat don?


----------



## makka (Oct 16, 2015)

what boat  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

if you're referring to that fine alpha specimen in my avat6ar aye thats me


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2015)

balls out there man, I had u down as uglier


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

lmao you're aright charmer. bet you've a dial like a fat lasses knee cap


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2015)

I got a face that makes a woman come, big fukin nose on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

haha oh oh oh Pinocchio its magic you knoooooow.


----------



## makka (Oct 16, 2015)

zeddd in action


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *@Ghettogrower187 did your ugorg stuff arrive? I ain't had anything yet//*
> 
> *ze petite wanker... lolal thats done me man... this blueberry JH is proper laughing tackle as well, gonna have to wait another 2 weeks until I can smoke the ripe gear I cut other day, tempted to stick some on radiator!*


Yeah man got a load of bonus tackle as well its how I roll lol, got me blues soaking already got 11 in the pack Brucie bonus , think I'm gonna crack 4 disco biscuit aswell I need to try one


----------



## ovo (Oct 16, 2015)

he did, eh.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bit more rosin, should be called the golden squirter tech lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 16, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bit more rosin, should be called the golden squirter tech lolView attachment 3522366View attachment 3522367


I didn't have much luck with the rosin was usin a 25 mesh screen, u just doin bud on parchment man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

live resin and rosin I don't see the point in. Just a fad imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

if you need your hit that strong your weed ain't high grade enough Imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just watched the video in this and laufed my ass off ha  fair play to the lad he took it well


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2015)

Be handy if i added it  

People are loving this man’s reaction to a simple ‘egg-balancing’ prank http://jrnl.ie/2394018


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2015)

Any1 been talkin to the hulk ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 16, 2015)

Found that quite fuckin funny tbh hahaha


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Found that quite fuckin funny tbh hahaha


Yea man got a good lauf ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I didn't have much luck with the rosin was usin a 25 mesh screen, u just doin bud on parchment man?


Aye just bud strait on to parchment , ive just done a bit of dry sift in a 25 micron tea bag and it squirted ta fuck but u gotta make sure the bag is really tight around the hash no loose bits or the bagbwill just soak it up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 16, 2015)

Don and Ton said:


> if you need your hit that strong your weed ain't high grade enough Imo


Nah when youve a tub full a green its good to experiment man, 2 dabs is like a joint done in 5 mins, I love it lol, the glue yields about 30% its killer


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2015)

wassup mofos? just got some exo in 19 l pots for a change and they have changed shape with a lot more making it to the top one has 3 tops, theyre at 2 weeks 12/12, the stems are fat and they are 4 x the size of the same cut in a 6 l pot and 2 x the 11 l, rec im gonna get more topshelf of em . pretyy fukin surprised tbh how much bttr they look and they love being hit with pk 9/18 and calmag one week into 12/12


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2015)

cant wait to grow some glue ghet was totally f wasted off it but no smell, which can be a plus imo bttr than a rank smell like shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeh man I've got one vegging now shud be able tomsnip in a couple of weeks mate , aye there ain't a great deal of smell more on the lower buds as the tops were burnt ta fucknthe one I've got in flower now smells much better, and yeh shes potent as fuck man a real striong smoke every drag of a joint rios your chest to bits lol,just rosined a bit of dry sift off the Apollo and wow man its shit hot


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2015)

Just in the middle of setting up my new room, tents are all down and out an total blackout white film up on all walls. Just had my fuckin filter snap the chains while puttin it up so goina have to fuk off out for more bigger chains, might get a pic up when it's done.......ain't got fuckall to put in yet lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice bet its getting u all excited ain't it , I've got my filter hanging up nwith an old work tshirt ripped up lol works a treat it does , I was suppose t take all me cuts last night but had to go hospital with the little man, all me jiffys are ready so I'll take em tonight I'm really considering doing the exo off compared to whatb else I've just grown THC content is no where near so I'm hoping I find a good replacement in these blues seeds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice bet its getting u all excited ain't it , I've got my filter hanging up nwith an old work tshirt ripped up lol works a treat it does , I was suppose t take all me cuts last night but had to go hospital with the little man, all me jiffys are ready so I'll take em tonight I'm really considering doing the exo off compared to whatb else I've just grown THC content is no where near so I'm hoping I find a good replacement in these blues seeds


you must have quite the clone collection going now lol, what ones have you got as it seems every other day you have something new lol,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lol the newest to the team is pinequeen looks good , I got rid of a few of the ones in did last time all I got now is exo,psy,goji og, yeti og, guava dawgz, glue#2, stardawg and pinequeen and I think that's it I cud be wrong tho , and ivbe just cracked a pack of ugorg blues and 4 ugorg disco biscuit hoping to find something good


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man I've got one vegging now shud be able tomsnip in a couple of weeks mate , aye there ain't a great deal of smell more on the lower buds as the tops were burnt ta fucknthe one I've got in flower now smells much better, and yeh shes potent as fuck man a real striong smoke every drag of a joint rios your chest to bits lol,just rosined a bit of dry sift off the Apollo and wow man its shit hot View attachment 3522902


Looks sweet man...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Good aftermoon mi fackin lekki been off since yestarday in new gaff, no bleedin key for meter! Jock electric tite barstads charged me £8 for a replacement the sweaty cunts! Anyway home now with TV, laptop, internet an little lad fast asleep after a cold afternoon darn elland road wi me. Shit footy like but what do yer expect... Leeds might be off for a record no wins at home in a season?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice bet its getting u all excited ain't it , I've got my filter hanging up nwith an old work tshirt ripped up lol works a treat it does , I was suppose t take all me cuts last night but had to go hospital with the little man, all me jiffys are ready so I'll take em tonight I'm really considering doing the exo off compared to whatb else I've just grown THC content is no where near so I'm hoping I find a good replacement in these blues seeds


Think mines come to mi mams she said I've a package? This blueberry x JH smells like its getting really earthy not grassy hay chloro but more like fucking strong raw spuds with a hint of fruity? Its a reet smoke but the smells a bit shite since its been chopped a few days?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice bet its getting u all excited ain't it , I've got my filter hanging up nwith an old work tshirt ripped up lol works a treat it does , I was suppose t take all me cuts last night but had to go hospital with the little man, all me jiffys are ready so I'll take em tonight I'm really considering doing the exo off compared to whatb else I've just grown THC content is no where near so I'm hoping I find a good replacement in these blues seeds


Aye, can't wait to get up and running in this again, just gotta get more pebbles for my pots, that'll have to wait till next weekend. Then just goin fire in some seeds my m8 has for this run, blue cheese and cheese candy. Hopefully have them started next week


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Good aftermoon mi fackin lekki been off since yestarday in new gaff, no bleedin key for meter! Jock electric tite barstads charged me £8 for a replacement the sweaty cunts! Anyway home now with TV, laptop, internet an little lad fast asleep after a cold afternoon darn elland road wi me. Shit footy like but what do yer expect... Leeds might be off for a record no wins at home in a season?


Enough of the sweaty cunts lad.....


----------



## makka (Oct 17, 2015)

lol I fwt hulk would be 1st but dst was in there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Raw spuds don't sound too appealing like lol, yeh gontonya mums and get them beans then geez get em popped , I popped 4 db in wet paper last night and all 4 have sprouted already only 1 of the blues have looks like the db are eager to get going knowing my luck I'll get all males lol,

Aye I'm with ya mg myb local has canna mixed pebbles and coco ready mixed in the bag says limited edition lol I gave up with those pebbles a while back no point in mixing is they is one or the other , who's the blue cheese by?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Enough of the sweaty cunts lad.....


Aye it wer a bit rude chap so apologies for that

Ghetto wasn't sure if yer meant mine but the blueberry were a clone going round about 3 years since I got, it weren't BC. I did some seeds off it with a male that was meant to be a Jack Herrer but in fairness I don't know but they popped and its grown well barring a few problems with re-vegging. Its just earthy and when you squash it then you get a real berry fruity stink!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aye it wer a bit rude chap so apologies for that
> 
> Ghetto wasn't sure if yer meant mine but the blueberry were a clone going round about 3 years since I got, it weren't BC. I did some seeds off it with a male that was meant to be a Jack Herrer but in fairness I don't know but they popped and its grown well barring a few problems with re-vegging. Its just earthy and when you squash it then you get a real berry fruity stink!


Forget that post you weren't even quoting me...


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Raw spuds don't sound too appealing like lol, yeh gontonya mums and get them beans then geez get em popped , I popped 4 db in wet paper last night and all 4 have sprouted already only 1 of the blues have looks like the db are eager to get going knowing my luck I'll get all males lol,
> 
> Aye I'm with ya mg myb local has canna mixed pebbles and coco ready mixed in the bag says limited edition lol I gave up with those pebbles a while back no point in mixing is they is one or the other , who's the blue cheese by?


Pretty sure its barneys farm. Pebbles is what I'm used to, bit of a ballache washing them like, I'll have three 50l bags to wash next week for the 9 pots ffs, already the other 9 filled tho. Should be half blue cheese and half cheese candy. 
Did u see some of exotic genetics new crosses? Some sound nice


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aye I was on about Mg's seeds but thanks for the info mate lol , I'm at 3 weeks now and they packing on frost big time low temps and new nutes helping a lot I think


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Pretty sure its barneys farm. Pebbles is what I'm used to, bit of a ballache washing them like, I'll have three 50l bags to wash next week for the 9 pots ffs, already the other 9 filled tho. Should be half blue cheese and half cheese candy.
> Did u see some of exotic genetics new crosses? Some sound nice


Yeh they're a bit grubby ain't they and noisy cunts too lol , no i haven't mate don't know whether to have a look I'llonly start wanting more bloody seeds haha


----------



## makka (Oct 17, 2015)

only lost ma last few g of scissor hash


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> whose the noob disco biscuit...orite chedz how u been ?


Someone called disco biscuit? I nicked his avatar then!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lol I think zedd thinks ur chedz? That's a mouthful haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Golden syrup squirtz


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Ha fuckin funny shit on here man I ant watched telly all week just bin sat doing everyones nut in on rool it up! Zedds Cheddz Meddz it'll be the Feddz next knowing my fuckin luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


If that BM driver came round my estate driving like that I'd fucking level the cunt at the very first opportunity! That guy at crossing around 1:29 is cool as fuck man! I'd of shit mesen.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 17, 2015)

yo guys all day fishing and one bastard fish


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

The geeza was a sick driver man dangerous yeah but fuck me what skill tonreqad the road and traffic how he did, wasn't even him driving when he died was it how mads that lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys all day fishing and one bastard fish View attachment 3523130


A Gurnard!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

So 3 weeks today , glue s1 #2 stardawg guava dawgzgoji ogand exo, now can anyone tell me what up with her? Ph is 6.2 shes fed just the same as the others i mighht be on top of it now but i dont like the look of it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

@Pompeygrow One of the only fish that can make a sound! Just thought I'd share that... and not a sound like tssssssss in a frying pan lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah she ain't pretty like think I'm on top of it , think it was from this new silicon it proper fucks with the pH takes mybtap water fromn7.0 -9.3 lol stopped using it now on the bloomers anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> looks like boron lockout I pH exo to 5.9


Fucking hell Zeddd I have never read anyones straight up diagnosis of something on the forums that I agreed with but you have 99.9% nailed this first time out! I have found some plants and some types of coco that respond differently to B uptake and silicates can also effect Boron uptake in soil so maybe thats a factor?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hell Zeddd I have never read anyones straight up diagnosis of something on the forums that I agreed with but you have 99.9% nailed this first time out! I have found some plants and some types of coco that respond differently to B uptake and silicates can also effect Boron uptake in soil so maybe thats a factor?


I know you're in coco but it was the silicate aspect I was referring to.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So 3 weeks today , glue s1 #2 View attachment 3523131stardawg View attachment 3523132guava dawgzView attachment 3523134goji ogView attachment 3523136and exo, now can anyone tell me what up with her? Ph is 6.2 shes fed just the same as the others i mighht be on top of it now but i dont like the look of it View attachment 3523141


I had the same with some skunk1 at around a week after flipping never changed owt and it fucked off by itself, maybe a bit of stress but I was looking at the guava dawgz so shows how much I know!!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


>


funny cunt Selaginella lepidophylla


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

I've been dabbin rosin and wax most of the day had a little break off it now ingot the taste for it again its very moreish


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Haha not coming out with shit like that he ain't


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So 3 weeks today , glue s1 #2 View attachment 3523131stardawg View attachment 3523132guava dawgzView attachment 3523134goji ogView attachment 3523136and exo, now can anyone tell me what up with her? Ph is 6.2 shes fed just the same as the others i mighht be on top of it now but i dont like the look of it View attachment 3523141


 I done the same on my exo cos I ddnt calibrate the ph pen all summer cos the hydro shop ran out of buffer blah blah, when I did I was .3 out ffs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aye me pens sound must of been that silicon ? Fuck knows all the rest are loving life so kinda baffles me a bit , well got 4 disco biccies in jiffys now just waiting for all the blues to pop then that got 6 weeks to grow up


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye me pens sound must of been that silicon ? Fuck knows all the rest are loving life so kinda baffles me a bit , well got 4 disco biccies in jiffys now just waiting for all the blues to pop then that got 6 weeks to grow up


Its common when indoor crops get humidity lowered or re-potted during fruiting, a tiny sign of stress. Boron is a very important aspect of corn crops, well all plants really. When I worked at Y*R* we fucked a batch of pre-mix and it got delivered in the tank with no Boric so they had signs of every nute def going... Nit,cal, mag, pot, phos its a vicious knock on effect! We treated it and it were like 27% down on yield! Thats like 2.7 tonnes


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Just in the middle of setting up my new room, tents are all down and out an total blackout white film up on all walls. Just had my fuckin filter snap the chains while puttin it up so goina have to fuk off out for more bigger chains, might get a pic up when it's done.......ain't got fuckall to put in yet lol


i been working hard too trimming the cheese myy trimmers let me down so just me on me jack i spent 9 hours and trimmed 3 almost lol gonna be a long few days i got 11 more to cum down before next sat when the zlh livers and lemon skunk comes down 
goin roung in circles with new setup extract up loft of chimney ....
and the auto pots had sum good advice about using soil i need to use coco but got loads of soil and food left so gonna jump in the deep end lads go all out and if it fucks up il have to control the tap my self for that run and then it will be coco so im interested to know what you all using on ya sluts thats makes em all fat smelly and sticky before you chop them up ?
should i go coco or perlite 100 percent then i wud need to run hydro nutes like a run to waste but with no waste lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mornin fellas how are we all  ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin fellas how are we all  ...


Morning m8, u must of been at chapel to be up this early lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 18, 2015)

No one heard from relax lately then no?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Morning m8, u must of been at chapel to be up this early lol


Thats it man had to get the early mass in.. big game on at 1 today


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

I reckon you lads have more chance than us but the Argies are pretty hardcore as well these days. The Ozzies are gonna humnp us like the All Blacks humped the Frenchies.

EDIT, kind of glad Scotland never qualified for France 2016, the thought of going back to France and get my arese inspected again was filling me with dread lol....Scotland Football never let you down though lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 18, 2015)

I reckon we should all go to France for the euros, yous jocks can cheer NI on instead, we ain't got as many fans and sure wer only a stone throw away lol, we could maybe even stay at that French fucker Merlots


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

DST said:


> I reckon you lads have more chance than us but the Argies are pretty hardcore as well these days. The Ozzies are gonna humnp us like the All Blacks humped the Frenchies.
> 
> EDIT, kind of glad Scotland never qualified for France 2016, the thought of going back to France and get my arese inspected again was filling me with dread lol....Scotland Football never let you down though lol.


I tink we shud beat argentina but it will be a fckn tough game and id say we will hav a few more injuries after the game ... yea france got there ass handed to them last nite hard to look past the all blacks after that permormance..

Yea never know scotland mite beat the aussies il be chearin them on anyway ha id rather meet use than the aussies next


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

haha, now that would be a jolly.....but based on my last sojourn to France I'll cheers you guys on from up here


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I reckon we should all go to France for the euros, yous jocks can cheer NI on instead, we ain't got as many fans and sure wer only a stone throw away lol, we could maybe even stay at that French fucker Merlots


Wit a bit o luck in this draw today we mite be goin to ha


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink we shud beat argentina but it will be a fckn tough game and id say we will hav a few more injuries after the game ... yea france got there ass handed to them last nite hard to look past the all blacks after that permormance..
> 
> Yea never know scotland mite beat the aussies il be chearin them on anyway ha id rather meet use than the aussies next


Aye, the All Blacks are always the ones to beat. 2 good games potentially. Not sure if they are on the box here though. Quite funny watching rugby with Dutch commentary, they really don't have a great rugby history here  They explain the rules as well as no one has a clue whats going on, lmfao.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Aye, the All Blacks are always the ones to beat. 2 good games potentially. Not sure if they are on the box here though. Quite funny watching rugby with Dutch commentary, they really don't have a great rugby history here  They explain the rules as well as no one has a clue whats going on, lmfao.


I know u can get it on the 3 player its and app and maybe the bbc player aswel not sure tho ... ha id say its funny listen to that alri ..

Hey il be in amsterdam in december and was gonna get tickets for an ajax game do u know wer wud be best for them ?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I know u can get it on the 3 player its and app and maybe the bbc player aswel not sure tho ... ha id say its funny listen to that alri ..
> 
> Hey il be in amsterdam in december and was gonna get tickets for an ajax game do u know wer wud be best for them ?


You can probably get them online lad. I'll have a look about to see if there's any links for you. Otherwise if all else fails they sell the tickets in the Baccy shops closer to the time of the game. Generally you need an Ajax Club card I think to buy a ticket for the match, but the week before I think the ones left get released to the general public (or that's how it use to work). Still loads of Hooliganism here so buying tickets is still controlled to a certain extent I think. Will let you know? When you coming?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

DST said:


> You can probably get them online lad. I'll have a look about to see if there's any links for you. Otherwise if all else fails they sell the tickets in the Baccy shops closer to the time of the game. Generally you need an Ajax Club card I think to buy a ticket for the match, but the week before I think the ones left get released to the general public (or that's how it use to work). Still loads of Hooliganism here so buying tickets is still controlled to a certain extent I think. Will let you know? When you coming?


Headin over the first weekend in december the 4th there is a game on the 5th seen some tickets on that viagogo i tink its called .... any1 know if that site is ok ??


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

I've seen it before but never used it. I'll get back to you later mate, gotta go, wife and kid snapping at the heels.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Sound man talk to ya later


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> No one heard from relax lately then no?


No mate not in 3-4 weeks now, havent even got his email addy to check up on him etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> No one heard from relax lately then no?


Nope


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nope


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 18, 2015)

And ther was me hopin we got rid off him for good lol. What ye been upto?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2015)

Being sober..totally sober now I've to kick the cigs...again.
Gonna get a 4x4 tent when I've the funds n pop 5 deepblue x livers n 5 cheese bukakke n keep the best 5-6...so hopefully by the end of the month I'll be setting up again shits depressing when you've not got a grow on. Been reading away but not really signed in. Hope everyone's doing good sick dose about rambo hope he's alright..u hear me u ginger cunt lol.
Bizzle ur sizzle is the shiznizzzzz man! 

rugby's been savage!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 18, 2015)

Been sorting urself out then, bout time lol, why u gotta kick the cigs?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Been sorting urself out then, bout time lol, why u gotta kick the cigs?


Cause there for over 18s only


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Wats up slipper ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Been sorting urself out then, bout time lol, why u gotta kick the cigs?


I was off em for 4 yrs n at 6:30e for a box of rolling tis diabolical!! Daylight robbery fookin remember a box for fags being just under 4 pounds..madness! Sheer madness I say!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats up slipper ?


Nothing bud off today n been procrastinating all morning ..still have some trim in the freezer to grind n blast but tis a right caufoffill.


----------



## spongebob007 (Oct 18, 2015)

HELP ME I am in the 3rd week of flower my res is on is on 5.0 ph I have lowered it from 5.5 ph because in the tray it's reading a 6.8 ph I have flushed these last week with 50 litres of 4.5 ph plain water then the next day in the auto system it shot back up again can anyone help plz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I was off em for 4 yrs n at 6:30e for a box of rolling tis diabolical!! Daylight robbery fookin remember a box for fags being just under 4 pounds..madness! Sheer madness I say!


yup those were the days, when i left school box of 10 was £2.50, 20 for £4 an rolling baccy was a fiver for 50g lol

thats why i only smoke duty free cigs now lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2015)

So lazy I took the frozen ground leaf n bud (I'd actually partly ground the matter) shakes it in my crystal box for a few seconds (wanna keep some trics for the bho) n got a nice bit of crystals lol yesssssss


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 18, 2015)

Alright slipper how's it going man? Looks like your doing better geez


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 18, 2015)

In got any hair straighteners and parchment for that dry sift lol that shit squirts like no other


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Sound man talk to ya later


I generally use Ticketmaster.nl which is also affiliated to a lot of musical venues here as well. Done a search for your game and they came up with this as their partner site:
http://www.seatwave.nl/eredivisie-tickets/amsterdam-arena-kaartverkoop-tickets/zaterdag-5-december-2015/perf/990208?cid=ti20126512

If you have any problems lad let me knoiw I can always check the baccy shops nearer the time. But that game should have a reasonable amount of seats available for it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

DST said:


> I generally use Ticketmaster.nl which is also affiliated to a lot of musical venues here as well. Done a search for your game and they came up with this as their partner site:
> http://www.seatwave.nl/eredivisie-tickets/amsterdam-arena-kaartverkoop-tickets/zaterdag-5-december-2015/perf/990208?cid=ti20126512
> 
> If you have any problems lad let me knoiw I can always check the baccy shops nearer the time. But that game should have a reasonable amount of seats available for it.


Cheers man il check it out .. yea it shudn be 1 of the busiest games to go and see


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

So we got bosnia in the draw for euros ... who knows wat will happen


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

And we gettin our ass handed to us in the rugby ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Drinkin ur sorrows aint the same as drinkin cause u won


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

hes back


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

so what happened man u blow all that dough u were makin off the diazzies on rehab or what u sound strait ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Also amazin he shows up wen sum1 asks


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

he ll be tellin us about his 1.5 g draws on 50 euros for schwag when we getting 7 quid a g for grade lol


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

gotta love the bandit tho 1 in a mil like rambo lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> gotta love the bandit tho 1 in a mil like rambo lol


lol you wanna go to an NA meeting and see how many speed freaks like the slipper u wanna spend time with, lol jk , but Rambo is class tho a real good bloke, spent a good few hours on the smoke and drink with him done some good business and had some disasters but we all still good cos shit goes down that way sometimes and we aint exactly selling fluffy toys


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

lol and they say business n pleasure dont mix ha but thats how it should be zeddd lad breakup n makeup between good mates anyways hell i think rambos had a few pops at me in past on here lmao thats part of what makes him well him a likeable twat lol jk


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

anyways took a small exo down last night in soil only jus over 8 weeks woulda like to of gone ten been spending to much and could do wi the smoke reckon theres around 2 oz there very deep cheese smell tho looking forward to smoking it in a week its my percy till crimbo nyways no need to cure that shit lol 
looking forward the crimbo crop too  8 week yesterday till ready there ready letting them go to ten 4 sure


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Scotland lookin very good .. hope they win


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey great to find a dedicated uk thread. hi im ganjbanger been here a while but just started posting how are you guys. good i hope


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Cmon Scotland


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hell Zeddd I have never read anyones straight up diagnosis of something on the forums that I agreed with but you have 99.9% nailed this first time out! I have found some plants and some types of coco that respond differently to B uptake and silicates can also effect Boron uptake in soil so maybe thats a factor?


bcuz zeddd does know his shit tbf him an yorkie was 2 people i always took there advice and always been spot on for me and no im not licking arse b4 u cunts start but so many misguided advice on threads its nice to know sum 1 on da ball 
pats on the back lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fucking hell Zeddd I have never read anyones straight up diagnosis of something on the forums that I agreed with but you have 99.9% nailed this first time out! I have found some plants and some types of coco that respond differently to B uptake and silicates can also effect Boron uptake in soil so maybe thats a factor?


lol you said all you got and then come with a big line up hows feeding all those diff strains going mate surely you try to keep as many as poss on the same feeding to make life easier but surely inpossible to feed that many dif strains all the same still giving them all exactly what they require ?
where do u go for your seeds looking at sum of your list i think its time i started looking for sumthing new but just about to harvest livers zlh and lemon skunk for the first time and im really looking forward to sampling these after hearing you lot on about them for so long just got me exo too potted up into 6.5 litre pots ready for the next run gotta get my arse in gear and go chop the shit outa my small jungle and start the lemon skunk and livers onto plain water today start the zlh onto ripen for 1 week then 1 week water will take zlh up to 11 weeks but i had one zlh i had topped it had 4 tops and the weight of the bud on it had split the stem bad i managed to tape and tie 3 back up but one broke off this was at 8 weeks and the bud was drying 8 days and i tried a spliff yesterday and could taste it was nice so i know its gonna be killer when its actually done


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

if its


makka said:


> anyways took a small exo down last night in soil only jus over 8 weeks woulda like to of gone ten been spending to much and could do wi the smoke reckon theres around 2 oz there very deep cheese smell tho looking forward to smoking it in a week its my percy till crimbo nyways no need to cure that shit lol
> looking forward the crimbo crop too  8 week yesterday till ready there ready letting them go to ten 4 sure


 persie mate for me all the more reason to cure it how cum u dont grow the full time mate imo u must be sacrificing quality and quantity keep chopping at 8 weeks if u know 10 weeks is where its supposed to be at i couldnt do it personally all those weeks growing and effort and money put in to chop it earlie i wud just feel like i was ruining the potential and honestly i feel like if you waited you will be rewarded for it i took a cheese down at 8 weeks this run for first time ever only to make space for the zlh thou else i wouldnt of done it 
the smoke is good but the difference in strength is massive 
i remember u sayin you took the royal earlie and sure i remember uu taking the lemon earlie before 
if u need summat to smoke i would just take a few nugs off


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey don good score line for the toon


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> So lazy I took the frozen ground leaf n bud (I'd actually partly ground the matter) shakes it in my crystal box for a few seconds (wanna keep some trics for the bho) n got a nice bit of crystals lol yesssssss


crystal box ? sounds interesting i got loads of trim to use and shit loads more to come i was thinking bubble bags but should i dry the trim first of freeze it


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> if its
> 
> persie mate for me all the more reason to cure it how cum u dont grow the full time mate imo u must be sacrificing quality and quantity keep chopping at 8 weeks if u know 10 weeks is where its supposed to be at i couldnt do it personally all those weeks growing and effort and money put in to chop it earlie i wud just feel like i was ruining the potential and honestly i feel like if you waited you will be rewarded for it i took a cheese down at 8 weeks this run for first time ever only to make space for the zlh thou else i wouldnt of done it
> the smoke is good but the difference in strength is massive
> ...


your right mate potency and yield will be lower then ten but it was just one plant in the corner hence small yield and prem cut and the crap round here tbf is propa grass weed so i wont waste no more doh when i got that the buds are hard its nice smelly it will do me pal lol but like i said my propa grow is going ten m8

hows the lemons coming along now? keeper or chucker? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton It were obviously one of their IF days then chap! My 2-1 weren't even close Don


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

just read last bit of ya post lol to soned ha yeah u right i always take one down at around 8 and half week but rest usually get left its to stop mi prem cutting the lot ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

I know man that genie wynaldum is a quality scorer but mitrovich scored a couple very shearer classic strikers goals. Daring to believe here. Its dangerous man. Its like abusive relationship being a toon fan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

derby weekend coming up though. All beta are off.


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

i had to chop that royals at around 9 week i think it was stinking to fk man people was walking past my gaff saying someones growing round here lol i was para to fuk bro lol guaranteed pcso's walk past my gaff atleast once a day its my area haha so fwt fuck that its coming down! got two new cf's now so not a prob the old ones i had for a few year atleast


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> your right mate potency and yield will be lower then ten but it was just one plant in the corner hence small yield and prem cut and the crap round here tbf is propa grass weed so i wont waste no more doh when i got that the buds are hard its nice smelly it will do me pal lol but like i said my propa grow is going ten m8
> 
> hows the lemons coming along now? keeper or chucker? lol


yh yh i get ya mate and yh im really liking tha lemons bro seems a keeper at the min lots of big colas hard and smelly lemon its a dif smell to the zlh but i think its a keeper i got a lemon potted up for next run and soon as its big enough il be taking cuts bro


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> i had to chop that royals at around 9 week i think it was stinking to fk man people was walking past my gaff saying someones growing round here lol i was para to fuk bro lol guaranteed pcso's walk past my gaff atleast once a day its my area haha so fwt fuck that its coming down! got two new cf's now so not a prob the old ones i had for a few year atleast


your the 3rd person who said that wid da royal mate also they grew loads of strains but all said the smell was too much and there streets stink i had to go all out on extraction to control it but luckily enough i got it down to a tee my tent stinks but wen zipped up i cant smell it any where else


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> i had to chop that royals at around 9 week i think it was stinking to fk man people was walking past my gaff saying someones growing round here lol i was para to fuk bro lol guaranteed pcso's walk past my gaff atleast once a day its my area haha so fwt fuck that its coming down! got two new cf's now so not a prob the old ones i had for a few year atleast


9 weeks is perfect wid tha royal


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

right lads need more help i need a new ph pen and was thinking blue labs but also thinking if im going to coco i need a ppm ec pen also so instead of getting seperate ones looking at these im thinking pay more for blue labs as u get what u pay for my pen seems to wander off when it feels lol

* Bluelab Combo Meter Digital Handheld pH EC Temperature Tester Hydroponics *

Price: £189.99 FREE UK delivery.

Measures pH, conductivity / nutrient (EC, CF, ppm 500 and ppm 700) and temperature (°C, °F)
Lightweight and portable
Large easy to read display
Simple push button pH calibration
Successful pH calibration indicator







*or cheaper alternative *


*6 in 1 MultiFunction Meter EC CF TDS pH Celsius Fahrenheit*




£84.90



6 different parameters: pH, TDS (EC, CF, PPM), Temperature (°F & °C)
Automatic Temperature Compensation (ATC) : 0 ~ 50°C
Electrode & Probe: pre-calibrated (factory calibrated), plastic-coated for enhanced protection, detachable BNC composite
Easy calibration of pH and TDS via mini-screw driver (detailed procedure is in manual)
Ideal to use in Aquarium, Pool, Hydroponics purposes, etc.; European Union standards compliant (CE Marking on produc


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah it was nice at 9 week nice balance to it
it had nothing but good words off everyone biting my hand off a 220 oz its a good seller man easy sales lol
its a slightly different smell then the exo just a heads up its like u know the royals well its propa smelly aint it but like a light cheese whereas the exo is more deeper lmao blazed man its like mild chedder compared to say mature chedder they both stink the same but ones a deeper smell/taste i was surprised to see the difference between the two is quite noticible even in growth structure pattern considering the royals is a cross of it aint it?? i could be wrong tho lol


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

my pals got one of the cheaper jobbies they are ok tbh i cant think of out thats ever gone wrong with it and he leaves it in the bubbling tank 24/7 he calibrates it once a month i think he said little screwdriver calibration type


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> derby weekend coming up though. All beta are off.


I had same idea yesterday at about 85 minutes, took my lad out thinking 1-1 against top of league then that fucking BZ scored after coming on as sub... Leeds fans were booing a bit but nothing too bad. Anyway well done Newcastle, its a good do that and that fucking Jonny Howson will be crying when the yellow bastards are going down


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> my pals got one of the cheaper jobbies they are ok tbh i cant think of out thats ever gone wrong with it and he leaves it in the bubbling tank 24/7 he calibrates it once a month i think he said little screwdriver calibration type


thats the secret i think keeping the tips wet on the pens im sick of it mate i spent about 60 on my current ph pen but its always up an down and calberating is a must before every use now even the cheap one is expensive really so i would rather spend 190 if its going to last longer and be more stable / reliable


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

yeah defo for pens with glass ball anyway i keep my pens in 7 cal solution it always bang on and its a cheapo chinese one lol mind i went through a few dud ones b4 i found i good one ha what ya expect for 7 quid lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah it was nice at 9 week nice balance to it
> it had nothing but good words off everyone biting my hand off a 220 oz its a good seller man easy sales lol
> its a slightly different smell then the exo just a heads up its like u know the royals well its propa smelly aint it but like a light cheese whereas the exo is more deeper lmao blazed man its like mild chedder compared to say mature chedder they both stink the same but ones a deeper smell/taste i was surprised to see the difference between the two is quite noticible even in growth structure pattern considering the royals is a cross of it aint it?? i could be wrong tho lol


mate the royal aint crossed from the exo the royal is there attempt i think at re creating it but its fire and buds are rock hard yields healthy and yh it sells no probs every time its gone fast where as other strains takes a bit to move a load


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

ro water fucks them up tho if u leave them init for storage i think i read somewhere


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> mate the royal aint crossed from the exo the royal is there attempt i think at re creating it but its fire and buds are rock hard yields healthy and yh it sells no probs every time its gone fast where as other strains takes a bit to move a load


ive just checked no its not but a fucking good selling tactic tho the 1st paragraph reads


Cheese is a legendary cannabis plant with origins based in the UK. This marijuana strain has its heritage from some original Skunk #1 that was rediscovered then developed by a dedicated crew of cannabis growers from London. Finally they gave birth to a skunk that was so stinky that there seemed no more fitting a name than Cheese

but when you look at data sheet its 


Genetic Background Old School Skunk x Afghani
had me fooled obvsly lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> ive just checked no its not but a fucking good selling tactic tho the 1st paragraph reads
> 
> 
> Cheese is a legendary cannabis plant with origins based in the UK. This marijuana strain has its heritage from some original Skunk #1 that was rediscovered then developed by a dedicated crew of cannabis growers from London. Finally they gave birth to a skunk that was so stinky that there seemed no more fitting a name than Cheese
> ...


its there way of fooling everyone but in my opinion its better than GH and also i done 2 other cheese seeds that was not good at all this royal is my saviour 2 years constant never a problem every plant give me 4 oz + 
and every time the first person who i ring and comes to see it to buy it buys the lot and wants more but 220 an oz mate u doin ok there i let it off at 170 each if they buy 40-50 oz


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

cheese bomb exodus cheese and dinafem cheese all shite smelt cheesy but crap yields crap fluffy buds or just nothing like cheese wen smoking


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

it would be cheaper if they took it all at once in one lot but most my guys take 3 to 4 oz max at a time but a got a couple guys so its not all bad lol


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> cheese bomb exodus cheese and dinafem cheese all shite smelt cheesy but crap yields crap fluffy buds or just nothing like cheese wen smoking


greenhouse exo my pal did for a few year but started from seed everytime 10 a round the pheno was all over the show small ones big ones stretchy ones not many tight ones lol but the was a few nice ones tho you would have to propa search to find a keeper hes moved on to the royals now after seeing it down n dried lol i got a ten pack for me but he bought them off me cause he para ordering seeds on his card lmao guy cant use a lappy tbh hoping he finds a real nice one and al take the plant at end and reveg it after i seen weight/taste/smell/look/ an high


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> greenhouse exo my pal did for a few year but started from seed everytime 10 a round the pheno was all over the show small ones big ones stretchy ones not many tight ones lol but the was a few nice ones tho you would have to propa search to find a keeper hes moved on to the royals now after seeing it down n dried lol i got a ten pack for me but he bought them off me cause he para ordering seeds on his card lmao guy cant use a lappy tbh hoping he finds a real nice one and al take the plant at end and reveg it after i seen weight/taste/smell/look/ an high


mate dont talk to me about GH i brought 40 seeds and waited a week messaged the seller who said they would re post so 2 days later i had 80 seeds posted through anyway out of them they was all over the place i did find 2 that was growing nice looked like keepers and the bud was good but burglars took all my cuts wen they broke in along with my cfl's but i spent money on them all that time i had the royal but thought bcuz it was a cut that was old in age i wud try find a fresh cheese momma but i learnt a lesson dont grow from seeds my canopy was fucked if growing seeds now i will only have cuts in my big tent to keep canopy nice i will prob have 1-2 max each runn to see if can find a nice momma but i wouldnt buy from GH again the germ rate was shite to start with disapointed


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

lmao 2 out of 80 thats crazy haha seeds are for finding keepers if ya going for yield clones all the way 

member ya mentioned that missed the loot tho eh amateurs lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao 2 out of 80 thats crazy haha seeds are for finding keepers if ya going for yield clones all the way
> 
> member ya mentioned that missed the loot tho eh amateurs lol


yes mate but they literally moved the loot to get to a dry net with scrags in it it was scary how close they came to the jackpot thou but they took plants 2 weeeks into flower they ripped em out the pots and had the scrags so they basically got nothing but could of had a very nice raise it would of broke my back mate


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

i bet man u know whats fucked up man it was probz someone u know thats what its like round these ways cant even trust ya gran these days lol like they took just plant with no buds and ripped the roots??? i bet they tried to growem in the bedroom window sill in the mums gaff lmao does mi in these volcanoes u man have u tried them?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> bcuz zeddd does know his shit tbf him an yorkie was 2 people i always took there advice and always been spot on for me and no im not licking arse b4 u cunts start but so many misguided advice on threads its nice to know sum 1 on da ball
> pats on the back lol


yeh ill 2nd that lol they was always helping me every other day lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

is this thread just for invited members?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

no one grows gh seeds, this thread has the real cheese, im sick of the cunt tbh but it pays the bills and has paid many peoples bills in the 30 odd years its been passed, it stinks like no other


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

makka said:


> lmao 2 out of 80 thats crazy haha seeds are for finding keepers if ya going for yield clones all the way
> 
> member ya mentioned that missed the loot tho eh amateurs lol


all 80 wasnt shit shit but only 2 that was perfect for mommas


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no one grows gh seeds, this thread has the real cheese, im sick of the cunt tbh but it pays the bills and has paid many peoples bills in the 30 odd years its been passed, it stinks like no other


and ive finnally got my greasy hands on the fooker now its potted up waiting for this harvest to cum down and make space in the room of magic 
aint got many cuts so will be a side by side result here to see how much the exo kicks up the royal 
ding ding round 1 lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> and ive finnally got my greasy hands on the fooker now its potted up waiting for this harvest to cum down and make space in the room of magic
> aint got many cuts so will be a side by side result here to see how much the exo kicks up the royal
> ding ding round 1 lol


you gonna be laughing at yerself if u get it right but its not an easy grow for soil growers imo


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you gonna be laughing at yerself if u get it right but its not an easy grow for soil growers imo


think this will be my last grow with soil i wanna try coco and hopefully it all goes well and then no turning back but exo is a hungry plant aint it and i hear it needs lots of tieing up to support buds


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

just gotta try get these auto pots working well too but i needed a bit of re inspiration to give me a kick up the arse i was getting lazy and this new setup with the exo will make me keen to get in there and make sure its all good


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

any pics of this real exo lads?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

fuckin hell am i writing in Chinese? lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> think this will be my last grow with soil i wanna try coco and hopefully it all goes well and then no turning back but exo is a hungry plant aint it and i hear it needs lots of tieing up to support buds


its viney and dense internodes so takes a lot of feeding but also uses cal mag and S and is very pH sensitive in coco ime..essentials pH pen blue lab is un necessary imo unless u got money to burn


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

hey guys do you think this is the exo cut?


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its viney and dense internodes so takes a lot of feeding but also uses cal mag and S and is very pH sensitive in coco ime..essentials pH pen blue lab is un necessary imo unless u got money to burn


so wud u say the 6 in 1 cheap version mate or get seperate ph and ec ? thinking ahead here ready for coco / hydro setup


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

anyone recognise this cut.? i couldnt get id,d at ic mag?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

plz post a pic of the real thing to help me ID it.


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> its viney and dense internodes so takes a lot of feeding but also uses cal mag and S and is very pH sensitive in coco ime..essentials pH pen blue lab is un necessary imo unless u got money to burn


similar in dwc has been picky for me nyway although its still round 1 dwc lost round 0 to root slime lesson learnt


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey macka is this the same as your cut fella?


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> any pics of this real exo lads?


look back a few pages in the thread u will find one i put up other night soil/perlite 50/50


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> Hey macka is this the same as your cut fella?


has it got double serrated leaf edges?
if it has not then it aint exo if it has it still aint exo  but might be lol but ya one step closer to finding out


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

its ok mate cheerz i dont think its legit. ill go check your pics thanks very much.l


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

damn i cant find them makka? its ok ill ask ghettogrower over at the farm. if anyone goes to ic mag theres more pics on the psychosis thread. i really need to get this cut verified, i know a lot of growers are depending on it as it was falesly given out as legit but im not so sure. enjoy the rest of your night growers thanks.


----------



## makka (Oct 18, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> damn i cant find them makka? its ok ill ask ghettogrower over at the farm. if anyone goes to ic mag theres more pics on the psychosis thread. i really need to get this cut verified, i know a lot of growers are depending on it as it was falesly given out as legit but im not so sure. enjoy the rest of your night growers thanks.


if theres no double serrations its 100% not exo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

Fuk me. Everyone be writing novels in Da UK thread.


----------



## ovo (Oct 18, 2015)

Dr. Awkward


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 18, 2015)

Im guessing theres been a few posts by members ive blocked as the last few pages dont make sense for shit lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Oct 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol you wanna go to an NA meeting and see how many speed freaks like the slipper u wanna spend time with, lol jk , but Rambo is class tho a real good bloke, spent a good few hours on the smoke and drink with him done some good business and had some disasters but we all still good cos shit goes down that way sometimes and we aint exactly selling fluffy toys


relax liked the vales not speed. dunno about this slipper celebrity impersonator character.


R1b3n4 said:


> Im guessing theres been a few posts by members ive blocked as the last few pages dont make sense for shit lol


you are 'special' hun, you're not goin to understand e-v-e-r ything.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

Bit of Fire for the UK thread.
*Hotdog (Fireball male x Dog)*, going to be doing fems of this mofo. Frosty fan leaves anyone?
 

Peace, DST


----------



## makka (Oct 19, 2015)

woke up this morn at 9 hit the volcanoe twice and ive only jus straightened up!

need to take a break off that thing in the mornings i think go back to mi half a j lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

my getting to work on time or even at the same time roughly each day is completely fucked now i hit the cano in the morning after breaky.


----------



## makka (Oct 19, 2015)

lol it gets that way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 19, 2015)

newest member to my family in the middle @makka


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Bit of Fire for the UK thread.
> *Hotdog (Fireball male x Dog)*, going to be doing fems of this mofo. Frosty fan leaves anyone?
> View attachment 3524243
> View attachment 3524244
> Peace, DST


extract artists dream come true that one, nice job on the cross. i'll be trying them for sure!

just had my first dab, fuck me i think i'll be running all my <A+ flowers for shatter in the future, feel like i'm on speed or something, waiting for the kick now............


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello fellow uk growers I am having a fucking nightmare with buying a decent light to do a whole grow. I have done 2 grows with cfls but pissed off with the shitty yield I have under £100 for a light but don't want to have a noticeable electricity spike. I have looked at this on ebay this is the product number 381083317076
If not 4 2ft t5s 2 blue 2 red.
Or anyone fancy making me a led panel at a decent price. 
Thanks in advance lee


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> Hello fellow uk growers I am having a fucking nightmare with buying a decent light to do a whole grow. I have done 2 grows with cfls but pissed off with the shitty yield I have under £100 for a light but don't want to have a noticeable electricity spike. I have looked at this on ebay this is the product number 381083317076
> If not 4 2ft t5s 2 blue 2 red.
> Or anyone fancy making me a led panel at a decent price.
> Thanks in advance lee


Why not just get a 400 or 600w hps?

And why u worried about 1 light showing on ur leccy?


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

I already pay £130 a month electric lol don't want to add to that also no way of putting filter in to grow space so need low hear


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 19, 2015)

130 a month, wtf u powering, I run a house, 3 600ws and fans filter and pumps for about £200


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 19, 2015)

Evening gents. Got a new tent arriving romorrow so gonna setup another 6 plants to go with the 6 that's up the loft. Can't fucking wait it's been a while since I've had more than 6 on the go at one time.


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in a 1 bed house all electric lol I'm aware of how much is rediculous.
Been on camparisen sites all saying the same. But apart from my electricity bill lol any other idea


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> I'm in a 1 bed flat all electric lol I'm aware of how much is rediculous.
> Been on camparisen sites all saying the same. But apart from my electricity bill lol any other idea


Unless u willing to spend a few hundred on a decent led panel your better with a hps the cheap led lights are shit ! A 400w hps won't be much more than a fiver a week on the leccy so not much of a spike to worry about !


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> I'm in a 1 bed house all electric lol I'm aware of how much is rediculous.
> Been on camparisen sites all saying the same. But apart from my electricity bill lol any other idea


Candles?


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Unless u willing to spend a few hundred on a decent led panel your better with a hps the cheap led lights are shit ! A 400w hps won't be much more than a fiver a week on the leccy so not much of a spike to worry about !


What about the heat issue can't vent it anywhere


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Candles?


Yea but again heat issue off candles is going to be a nightmare lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> What about the heat issue can't vent it anywhere


Window?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> What about the heat issue can't vent it anywhere


If it's in a tent use a cooltube and just vent it back into your room and leave a window open after it's been filtered that's what I do cos I can't vent anywhere outside either


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> If it's in a tent use a cooltube and just vent it back into your room and leave a window open after it's been filtered that's what I do cos I can't vent anywhere outside either


It's in a fitted wardrobe and as I am in rented can't be cutting holes in it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> It's in a fitted wardrobe and as I am in rented can't be cutting holes in it


Oh well your fucked then


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for that gents good to know I'm fucked but could use candles and open a window lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 19, 2015)

It's a new gaff u need not a new light...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2015)

If you cant use a cupboard then its a growtent in the corner of your bedroom situation lol


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> I'm in a 1 bed house all electric lol I'm aware of how much is rediculous.
> Been on camparisen sites all saying the same. But apart from my electricity bill lol any other idea


I am with Mastergrow wtf are you doing with you leccy? Sounds like someone's stealing it from you. My recommendation would be to turn of some of the other stuff you are running and get a 600 and stop fanning around with cfls and t5s 
There has got to be a way for you to reduce your bill.


----------



## makka (Oct 19, 2015)

cut an hole and put a vent on the outside thats what i use to do if they say out say u seen mold in the cuboard u done them a favour lol


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> What about the heat issue can't vent it anywhere


Turn of one of those electric bar heaters and vent the hot air into your bedroom ffs My mind is still puggled at your bill.


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok so grow tent 400 watt hps for 2 plants and then extractor fan


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 19, 2015)

One of my first grows was in my bedroom in my parents gaff, 1mx1m tent with a 400w and vented into the same room, fuckin room was roasting but plants wer grand, had some ok grows outta that


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2015)

my leccy bill is not funny, they hit me for £4k due to last meter reading, paid it off at 700 per month....cunts


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> Ok so grow tent 400 watt hps for 2 plants and then extractor fan


Don't forget the candles !


----------



## makka (Oct 19, 2015)

youll be glad ya did after cfls lol


----------



## makka (Oct 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> my leccy bill is not funny, they hit me for £4k due to last meter reading, paid it off at 700 per month....cunts


fk me whats that tho quarterly?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 19, 2015)

zeddd said:


> my leccy bill is not funny, they hit me for £4k due to last meter reading, paid it off at 700 per month....cunts


lol some ppl dont even earn that a month


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol some ppl dont even earn that a month


Av yer been for a fish today chap?


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 19, 2015)

So don't know much about hps but will be growing in coco coir using nutes a and b. Is the one hps good for the whole grow change bulb add cfls to it any advise as you have all made me spend money tonight and change my complete set up lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2015)

Eve'n well dressed reprobates, leccy jacks in spring ere then drops about 30% startin in october. gettin too expensive to gro indo dur summer, but there are other methods.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Av yer been for a fish today chap?


nah m8 tides are at the wrong time with the kids coming home from school ect but ive just ordered some lamps so should be able to do a bit of night fishing the weekend hopefully


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 19, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> So don't know much about hps but will be growing in coco coir using nutes a and b. Is the one hps good for the whole grow change bulb add cfls to it any advise as you have all made me spend money tonight and change my complete set up lol


Buy a dual spec hps bulb and it will do the full grow from start to finish


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nah m8 tides are at the wrong time with the kids coming home from school ect but ive just ordered some lamps so should be able to do a bit of night fishing the weekend hopefully


Aye I got them petrol Colemans, they kick off plenty light and ain't too heavy but I prefer the gas. I aren't off now until end of month but thats the big tides anyway, I need some lessons cos I'm fucking pathetic with them multipliers! I saw yer Gurnard...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Don't forget the candles !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Aye I got them petrol Colemans, they kick off plenty light and ain't too heavy but I prefer the gas. I aren't off now until end of month but thats the big tides anyway, I need some lessons cos I'm fucking pathetic with them multipliers! I saw yer Gurnard...


i aint the best only been fishing for 2 weeks lol yeh them multipliers look weird even the rod is looks wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> i aint the best only been fishing for 2 weeks lol yeh them multipliers look weird even the rod is looks wrong


Its upside down that multiplier rod but I use my big carp rod n reel its easier for me an I never catch owt but flatties n crabs anyway!


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> One of my first grows was in my bedroom in my parents gaff, 1mx1m tent with a 400w and vented into the same room, fuckin room was roasting but plants wer grand, had some ok grows outta that


Did they know? Were they cool with it?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2015)

parents respect initiative


----------



## makka (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 20, 2015)

Afternoon lads. I'm just in from work and my new tent has arrived. I'm gonna have a quick smoke then set the bitch up. Pics up later when I'm done !


----------



## makka (Oct 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon lads. I'm just in from work and my new tent has arrived. I'm gonna have a quick smoke then set the bitch up. Pics up later when I'm done !


ye man 1.2 sq m random guess what u got to go in it hulk system and light wise out good m8?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2015)

branson wants to be the next mr weed imo http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-10-20/did-united-nations-just-call-decriminalization-all-drugs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Its upside down that multiplier rod but I use my big carp rod n reel its easier for me an I never catch owt but flatties n crabs anyway!


yeh i wanna catch a good size bass or sole something big any way lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 20, 2015)

makka said:


> ye man 1.2 sq m random guess what u got to go in it hulk system and light wise out good m8?


Almost right mate it's 1.2m x 0.6m x 2.0m it has to fit in my room behind my door. 
I've got a few livers and Exo in it now and also got a load of seeds I wanna start working thru a bit more. 
Oh and it's got a 600w hps in a cooltube with a massive 700mh extractor fan. I grow in soil so just allmix and pots no hydro system in there.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 20, 2015)

All set up now and got a few girls in it to flower out.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 20, 2015)

nice how many can u cram in there lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nice how many can u cram in there lol


I reckon i can get 6 in it if I make the most of the space if not it will be 5 ! Right now there is 6 but one is only 4 weeks till chop the others only got flipped tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2015)

I like them pots Hulk... 1 in each corner then get a round one for the middle! Looks very nice I am buying a new tent myself tomorrow has this been recommended? @Pompeygrow Yeah I caught my first Bass last month it was only about 2lb but they get 5lb 6lb plus regularly round the Humber mouth in October November so chance yet!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 20, 2015)

Since wer on new grows, this how mine stands ATM, till the weekend anyway

No systems in yet till I get pebbles, still a bit of other work to do to so thot I'd keep the systems out, take up too much room


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Since wer on new grows, this how mine stands ATM, till the weekend anyway
> 
> No systems in yet till I get pebbles, still a bit of other work to do to so thot I'd keep the systems out, take up too much room


like the way u but built a room with that black & white polly i needs a new veg tent that little 600x600 dont quite cut it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 20, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> like the way u but built a room with that black & white polly i needs a new veg tent that little 600x600 dont quite cut it lol


Just fits my two wilma systems with about a foot around the edges


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Since wer on new grows, this how mine stands ATM, till the weekend anyway
> 
> No systems in yet till I get pebbles, still a bit of other work to do to so thot I'd keep the systems out, take up too much room


I've had a couple of those ballasts for about 18 months or so.

They get quite toasty on the arse end of 18/6 mind you, we're talking burn your fingers hot so I only use em for flower.

How are those 3 running?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 20, 2015)

I've had them on that wall goin on about two and a half years, half the time in the room like that and the other half was one in a veg tent and two in a flower tent, so they been goin steady and no problems


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yorkies bak bak again ha  wats up man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 20, 2015)

Bit of guava at 24 days packing it on, falling in love more and more with it,  and some glue getting some fat heads on her  start with the pk warrior on satdy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yorkies bak bak again ha  wats up man


Lol.

Easy Irish, not much man.

I never really left, I've been lurking and have the catch up read through once every few weeks or so.

Unless it's worth me posting these days I just don't bother. I've life drama to deal with, I've nothing much to say and tbh there's nothing much doing round here either is there.




I got hold of a big'ish all Yorkshire Stone cellar (16sq metre ish) with a plumbed in water supply a couple of months ago but the house was yanked away by the owner before I could get a crop off, cut the tenancy short and flogged it off at auction.

The same lass who was renting that house turned up in a 3rd floor, 2 bed flat (with a full sized loft) literally 5 mins down the road from me a few weeks ago. I'm in the process of trying to kit that out on a budget, I'll probably come and sling some picks up of that when it's rocking along at full swing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

all my mates are filling their spare rooms.with actual babies not the leafy free type. Its no where near as profitable I been tellin em.

went round a pals last night for a smoke n he showed me a cupboard up in the spare room n he's asking can he grow in it ok. I pissed mysel laughing. You could see the dark marks where the ballast had been hung previously and the loft board was fresh screwed n place lol


----------



## makka (Oct 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Just fits my two wilma systems with about a foot around the edges


going back to wilmas my self in jan in either coco straight or hydroton balls straight but il be running 2 600 cooltubes 1 above each 4 pot Wilma joined together with a cf on end and a separate 6" extractor n cf 
thinking of drilling the tray little holes under each pot and chop the pots in half to get the roots down quicker lol well thats the plan anyway


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2015)

I remember when this thread use to move faster than a jew after a tenner.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I remember when this thread use to move faster than a jew after a tenner.


Yeah but then the real slipper bandit left !! Your still an imposter lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah I've got crocs now...my leather fetish is gone haha still easier to clean all that pussy clunge off me crocs...classic hoes


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 22, 2015)

what are all u all old cunts up 2


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> what are all u all old cunts up 2


Having a few beers waiting for the Celtic game later tonight !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Having a few beers waiting for the Celtic game later tonight !!


Just in pub meslf havin a few pints of black


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 22, 2015)

sweet im a bit skint at min or i would be in the pub lol and gotta help my step mum move the weekend they have finly sold the house and my dad bk of to thailand for a few months


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just in pub meslf havin a few pints of black


That's good man. Just stay away from the brown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

sat in one of them bars with a push button for half price or free drink. I've had 1 free n two half price. Lenny of the proper arriving shortly. Sposed to be for the derby Sunday but....


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2015)

Eh. The button is like a lottery thing? You wouldn't get cloggy cunts giving away drink for free....or anything for a matter of fact.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

well aye lad I'm half cut on a Harry fenner. The free one is 1 in 6. Gets good when you're doing rounds


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sat in one of them bars with a push button for half price or free drink. I've had 1 free n two half price. Lenny of the proper arriving shortly. Sposed to be for the derby Sunday but....


Wat is this button u speak of don ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

half or full price or free on a trigger. You order the beer and press the button.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 22, 2015)

I got 20 free sambucka for hangin off a pull up bar for 2mins in a pub over ther when I was over don, guy was fuckin raging, one off those things no one is expected to do when ther out lol, I went back the next night and he turned me away lol.........Sam jacks


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 22, 2015)

that _button_ sounds like it runs along line of slot-machine principle, lotto frenzy, a raffle or even freebie seeds reward. indoctrinates customers, gets em involved in process of purchasing fun, bonus gratis. time for brunch and post office, cheers.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2015)

I got free opium once in an opium bar for spending lots of money on opium, lol didn't end well but fuk hanging off a bar for 2 mins u must have apelike tendencies no? fair play btw


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I got free opium once in an opium bar for spending lots of money on opium, lol didn't end well but fuk hanging off a bar for 2 mins u must have apelike tendencies no? fair play btw


Lol @ ape like tendencies


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 22, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I got free opium once in an opium bar for spending lots of money on opium, lol didn't end well but fuk hanging off a bar for 2 mins u must have apelike tendencies no? fair play btw


Lol, fuck off ye old cunt!


----------



## chacha101010 (Oct 22, 2015)

''Nothing is over! Nothing! You just don't turn it off! It wasn't my war! You asked me, I didn't ask you! And I did what I had to do to win!'' 

lol

you where right bout that NA shit Zedd borderline fucking cult or something managed 2 meetings n no thanks, off the sauce for a while now tho of me own back, hope all are good wont be staying laters.......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> ''Nothing is over! Nothing! You just don't turn it off! It wasn't my war! You asked me, I didn't ask you! And I did what I had to do to win!''
> 
> lol
> 
> you where right bout that NA shit Zedd borderline fucking cult or something managed 2 meetings n no thanks, off the sauce for a while now tho of me own back, hope all are good wont be staying laters.......


soz to be rite man I should keep my old cunt mouth shut ffs lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> ''Nothing is over! Nothing! You just don't turn it off! It wasn't my war! You asked me, I didn't ask you! And I did what I had to do to win!''
> 
> lol
> 
> you where right bout that NA shit Zedd borderline fucking cult or something managed 2 meetings n no thanks, off the sauce for a while now tho of me own back, hope all are good wont be staying laters.......


only way I got off it was to physically stop putting it in my body, no group psychology needed really just stop sticking it in there and deal with the pain, thank fuk I can have a drink and smoke now tho if I did aa or na it would be no more booze or drugs ever....fuk that imo


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2015)

where the fuk is baz btw havnt seen him either for a bit hope u ok man and lurking @bazoomer


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2015)

good to see ya cha cha man shits not the same without 101010 imo


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 22, 2015)

Evening gents I have recently posted about getting a led light but as most people know unless your loaded it isn't gonna happen lol.
So decided to go hps I have found one that looks ok for a decent price. I was just wondering if someone can take a look and see if it's gonna do the job for 2 plants.

http://hydroponics4less.co.uk/complete-grow-kits/grow-room-tent-fan-filter-light-kit-600-watt-120x120x200.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> Evening gents I have recently posted about getting a led light but as most people know unless your loaded it isn't gonna happen lol.
> So decided to go hps I have found one that looks ok for a decent price. I was just wondering if someone can take a look and see if it's gonna do the job for 2 plants.
> 
> http://hydroponics4less.co.uk/complete-grow-kits/grow-room-tent-fan-filter-light-kit-600-watt-120x120x200.html


More than enough I'd say...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 23, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> Evening gents I have recently posted about getting a led light but as most people know unless your loaded it isn't gonna happen lol.
> So decided to go hps I have found one that looks ok for a decent price. I was just wondering if someone can take a look and see if it's gonna do the job for 2 plants.
> 
> http://hydroponics4less.co.uk/complete-grow-kits/grow-room-tent-fan-filter-light-kit-600-watt-120x120x200.html


id say better off buying it separately m8 bit more expensive but worth it cos ur need a fan with at least 350m3/h and look up the digital ballast and light

im only saying because i brought cheap to start with and i couldnt control the heat or nothing and i had to replace every thing apart from the tent so its cost me twice as much in the long run
prob looking at £260ish u could get away with it in the winter tho


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

It's coming into winter as you say Pompey, he could buy the cheap option (based on the fact he doens't have the cash for the more expensive option), then sell an OZ when he is done his first round and upgrade.....that's what I'd do if tight with cash.


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 23, 2015)

There is one more I found I will find the link later and post it. Think the other one I found had a smaller bulb but better fan.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2015)

casually mentioned to some old school mates down the pub that I had some skunk that I bought on silk road lol that's all they've heard (one of em needs a new hip kinda scene lol) the silk road...anyways just shifted 2 oz of exo at 500 + so im happy and theyre fuked off their man tits


----------



## bananna605 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi! Is it ok to post a few pictures of my outdoor plants on this thread? And ask some questions about when they may be ready? It's my first year growing and I'm not really sure. Thanks!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 23, 2015)

bananna605 said:


> Hi! Is it ok to post a few pictures of my outdoor plants on this thread? And ask some questions about when they may be ready? It's my first year growing and I'm not really sure. Thanks!


go for it!


----------



## bananna605 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## bananna605 (Oct 23, 2015)

So, this is the first one. I'm afraid I don't know what strain it is. I just bought a feminised mix, which I now realise was a bit stupid! It has been flowering for about 2 months. I have a pocket microscope and from what I can see the trichomes are mostly cloudy, but the pistils are mostly white. The calyxes are starting to swell and the pistils are receding. The colas are mostly leaf with small buds. As I said, this is the first time I've ever grown and I've made loads of mistakes! But I've learnt loads and have really enjoyed it! Thanks again!


----------



## bananna605 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## bananna605 (Oct 23, 2015)

This is the second one. Almost all the pistils are brown and the trichomes mostly cloudy. It smells like skunk orange blossom. I've had to harvest a couple of colas due to mould, which I'm now drying. They have lost most of their smell. Maybe it will come back with curing. This one also has tiny buds and lots of leaves. They got a lot of sun in the summer but with the sun lower in the sky they probably only get about 3 hours sun at this time of year. I'm in southwest England at quite a high altitude. I have 3 morein the polytunnel ( never again! Mould hell!) I'll post pictures of later. Sorry for bombarding you with all this Info! Thanks!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 23, 2015)

bananna605 said:


> So, this is the first one. I'm afraid I don't know what strain it is. I just bought a feminised mix, which I now realise was a bit stupid! It has been flowering for about 2 months. I have a pocket microscope and from what I can see the trichomes are mostly cloudy, but the pistils are mostly white. The calyxes are starting to swell and the pistils are receding. The colas are mostly leaf with small buds. As I said, this is the first time I've ever grown and I've made loads of mistakes! But I've learnt loads and have really enjoyed it! Thanks again!


one in the bamboo looks like it can go on, still flowering w all the wht. pisst.usually racing mold or cold weather, so why not hold, thenchop wen u get a window before a rain, or freeze. mostly cloudy.. so yooOk, waitin for amber is too long.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2015)

bananna605 said:


> This is the second one. Almost all the pistils are brown and the trichomes mostly cloudy. It smells like skunk orange blossom. I've had to harvest a couple of colas due to mould, which I'm now drying. They have lost most of their smell. Maybe it will come back with curing. This one also has tiny buds and lots of leaves. They got a lot of sun in the summer but with the sun lower in the sky they probably only get about 3 hours sun at this time of year. I'm in southwest England at quite a high altitude. I have 3 morein the polytunnel ( never again! Mould hell!) I'll post pictures of later. Sorry for bombarding you with all this Info! Thanks!


all the risk none of the reward, grow a pair and get a tent imo, no point getting a tug for growing leaves, sticks and mould


----------



## makka (Oct 24, 2015)

fk'n flue man all I need can feel the morphine medicine box coming out


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 24, 2015)

well lads bubble bags arrived yesterday so i had my first run at bubble hash and ended up with 7 g of fire hash only run it once thou 
and todays the day the livers and zlh come down took me from sat till wed to trim all the cheese thou was sick of it but only got 1 livers 1 lemon skunk and 2 zlh to cum down then il be setting up the new setup didnt have time for harvest pics this run as was on me jack jones just wasnt as fun or fast as normal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

almost impossible game show.


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok so I am ready to order my tent kit have narrowed it down to these 2 any thought on witch one to get ?
Unless anyone has anything else for the same price in mind 


http://hydroponics4less.co.uk/complete-grow-kits/lumii-light-1m2-lighthouse-tent-complete-kit.html

http://hydroponics4less.co.uk/complete-grow-kits/grow-room-tent-fan-filter-light-kit-600-watt-120x120x200.html


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Evenin lads hows things any1 watchin the rugby ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> almost impossible game show.


Oh so you watched Leeds United then lol!


----------



## tinytocker (Oct 24, 2015)

tinytocker said:


> Ok so I am ready to order my tent kit have narrowed it down to these 2 any thought on witch one to get ?
> Unless anyone has anything else for the same price in mind
> 
> 
> ...


Come on guys need some help really want to get something ordered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

get a 1.2 m tent and a 600w with a digital ballast. Rhino filter. Jobs a goodun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Oh so you watched Leeds United then lol!


nah I'm busy trying not to contemplate losing to Sunderland.


----------



## pastafarian (Oct 24, 2015)

Heres 8 sheffield blue cheese. Under 2 600 hps lights im doing in coco


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah I'm busy trying not to contemplate losing to Sunderland.


Nah its nailed on you only need to win by a goal and you're above the 3 relegated teams in my opinion...?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nah its nailed on you only need to win by a goal and you're above the 3 relegated teams in my opinion...?


As in I mean Sunderland Norwich Bornemouth is going down in my op!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

they've used their usual tactic of switching manager just before the derby ( for the 4th time in a fucking row i might add ). they'll be all buoyed up by that. I reckon the game will be won and lost in midfield. fuck man it's the derby it comes down to who wants it more on the day usually.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 24, 2015)

@tinytocker 
As someone has said already - you're better off buying the best quality gear you can you will only end up replacing it anyway. As Don [email protected] said A good digital 600w HPS and good filter and fan. If money is tight build a box out of plywood 8x4 sheets. Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

pastafarian said:


> Heres 8 sheffield blue cheese. Under 2 600 hps lights im doing in coco


That 2006-2007 era of the Sheffield Cheese Blues Livers BACA or whatever it got called them days 'used to be the best smoke in the UK' barr none and the buds were like a seventies porno bush!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> they've used their usual tactic of switching manager just before the derby ( for the 4th time in a fucking row i might add ). they'll be all buoyed up by that. I reckon the game will be won and lost in midfield. fuck man it's the derby it comes down to who wants it more on the day usually.


Aye but they aren't gonna raise their game any higher than what they capable of. Newc will only need a break and if they do what they did against Norwich it could be a proper dressing down. But its like you said 'IF' is the word...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

Fuck me its shit on TV... anyone know any good gags man? I got one...

Fat bloke, a Rabi' and a Pakistani at a bus stop... Fatman says "wot times bus due.." and Rabi' says "Fuck off yer fat cunt, ask that Paki..."


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Fuck me its shit on TV... anyone know any good gags man? I got one...
> 
> Fat bloke, a Rabi' and a Pakistani at a bus stop... Fatman says "wot times bus due.." and Rabi' says "Fuck off yer fat cunt, ask that Paki..."


Sorry is it ok to say paki?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry is it ok to say paki?


Say wat u want but it was a shit joke lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Say wat u want but it was a shit joke lol


Irish my family is from a little place called Belturbet on the border, my aunty had a shoe shop that sold fags, fish bait and ice cream? I used to go over there every year, I'm moving if I ever get enough cash to buy a little property.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Watchin ufc on tv, thot u might be there irish?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Watchin ufc on tv, thot u might be there irish?


Nah man im watchin it alri .. irish are doin ok only pentrad lost so far..


----------



## pastafarian (Oct 24, 2015)

pastafarian said:


> Heres 8 sheffield blue cheese. Under 2 600 hps lights im doing in coco


They were clones supplied by a workmate i had the stuff when i first met him it was proper stinky and a couple of years later he got me cuttings and here they are


----------



## pastafarian (Oct 24, 2015)

Day 30 ish


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man im watchin it alri .. irish are doin ok only pentrad lost so far..


Aye he had his nosed smashed at the start, ur girl done good! She's an animal lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he had his nosed smashed at the start, ur girl done good! She's an animal lol


Yea daly is a beast man ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

@irish4:20 pm m8 lol​


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> @irish4:20 pm m8 lol​


Got ya man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

evening lads cept the noobs who can fuk off imo, twatface is an old member who lasted a few months b4 he got fukked off...knowitall who cant grow a beard imo. lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ha how do zeddd  i see ur still ur happy aul self lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey @ zeddd have u fl


Don Gin and Ton said:


> almost impossible game show.


Haha my new fave late night watch when im baked,shits funny as fuck , the commentators make it lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yo zedd u flipped thatbguava yet or u not bothered with it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Email ghetto


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sound geez I'll check now


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Email ghetto


yeah man ive had to feed it water today tho lol shes well green and a goodun in flower, didn't take cuts cos im waiting for the glue and can only really run 2 strains in this set up, hows u man I gunna text u tmrw ghet


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

lolo too fuked replied to the wrong quote soz


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

chacha is lurking, how u doin man?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> evening lads cept the noobs who can fuk off imo, twatface is an old member who lasted a few months b4 he got fukked off...knowitall who cant grow a beard imo. lol


Aw c'mon Zedd man, its only fun I get on a weekend stop been a misery guts


----------



## chacha101010 (Oct 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> chacha is lurking, how u doin man?


im good mate but your spot on bout these so called ''newbs'' ffs how dumb do people think you can be when you been reading the same thread half a decade +!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sound geez potted the glue up yesterday another week or so and shell be ripe for cuts mate here's a snap i took earlier tonight 28days today


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound geez potted the glue up yesterday another week or so and shell be ripe for cuts mate here's a snap i took earlier tonight 28days today View attachment 3527860View attachment 3527862


fukin awesome bro love the wax on her


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> im good mate but your spot on bout these so called ''newbs'' ffs how dumb do people think you can be when you been reading the same thread half a decade +!


you know bettr tha most man your radar is spot on cant remember the fools name but he was some chemistry head/terpene guru yeah?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

I didn't get tops last time as they got frazzled they're solid already, can see u getting sum fat colas off it man


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> im good mate but your spot on bout these so called ''newbs'' ffs how dumb do people think you can be when you been reading the same thread half a decade +!


Hope ur good m8, u still chuffing weed and that m8?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just had a microwave Sunday chicken dinner ,was bang on I tell thee only £1.50 lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I didn't get tops last time as they got frazzled they're solid already, can see in getting sum fat colas off it man


the development is really good btl and having sampled it ide say fuk me its a real winner imo


----------



## chacha101010 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Hope ur good m8, u still chuffing weed and that m8?


when i got some that is lol aint been on nowt for a while mg dont count me out tho lol fuck em had enough of being the boogyman when most the fam on the booze or gambling we all got our vice's....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> when i got some that is lol aint been on nowt for a while mg dont count me out tho lol fuck em had enough of being the boogyman when most the fam on the booze or gambling we all got our vice's....


we all got our escapes man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Aye I've done me fare share of fucked up stuff like


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye I've done me fare share of fucked up stuff like


one word.....macdonalds ....lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Suppose il join that que ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> one word.....macdonalds ....lol


Thats good shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 24, 2015)

yo guys hows it going not long got back from my dads as helping his ex wife move bk down this way i ended up haven all his tools and his chiped f5 open sauce sky box and other bits and pices he wont be needing them as he is going bk to thailand for a few months anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> one word.....macdonalds ....lol


Lmfao yh yh that was seriously fucked diazepam dilemmas haha


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

fukin hell lol back then the thread was mental


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hahaha it was wasn't it I think I was off my nut near enough everyday man ffs suppose it was fun tho at fuck it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you know bettr tha most man your radar is spot on cant remember the fools name but he was some chemistry head/terpene guru yeah?


Yeah you mean me? Fuck me tis a bit too fucking close to a fact for my liking that Zedd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

I find myself wondering who's who all the time lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I find myself wondering who's who all the time lol


Fuck me you're confused? I feel like someones trod on me grave man, zedds talking like 6th sense shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

we need another thread dmt sesh I rec


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

I smoked a dmt joint last night cud smell the cunt on my T-shirt this morning lol, was a nice mild trip made my body feel heavy as fuck as well, was watching the almost impossible gameshow while I did it shit was pretty dam funny lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2015)

lol first time I smoked it in bed, fuk me the room smelled of burnt bic biro, really minging smell for a few secs b4 hyperspace and aliens lmfao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Haha yeah man it fuckin horrid aint it , the visuals are too good tho my tracksuit became really fuzzy almost like bear fur lol was a weird one haha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> we need another thread dmt sesh I rec


Sorry man I think we're at cross purposes here. You just mentioned a chem head terpine guru and my ex missus did that for like 25 years!!! So I just thought it was a bit weird more than coincidence, if that makes sense? I have never ever ever in my whole born years on earth, been a member of this forum until like 2-3 weeks ago. If the thread is like for a few mates then yes you should start a new thread, UK Growers Thread kind of invites Noobs lol like me and everyone else? Geeezez


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Got a m8 calling up, goina eat a few red dominoes....took a bit of persuasion but he's on his way lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

been waiting for you [email protected], f.o.t.t. has requested more with horticultural backgrounds to board ship.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ohhhh fuck


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

smoked it one time outta a broken lightbulb, in basement kitchen of coop was livin. body went directly onto tile floor, held on fo dear life from baby hit. nvr tried dmt again. now geared for vitamin a after long hiatus


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ohhhh fuck


Got pebbles today too to sort my room, suppose to be washing 3 bags of them tomorrow amongst other stuff, ahh well sure the clocks go back lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Haha start coming up about 1pm ya crazy mofo rave at Mg's tonight


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha start coming up about 1pm ya crazy mofo rave at Mg's tonight


 I been at him for ages too and then I finally twist his arm at this hour ffs, ahh well, should be here in 5 then its rave time lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't beat that feeling when first coming up with tunes blasting lol instant rave god


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Well took a red ups instead, can't mind what ther like but well soon see lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Gotta be tingling about now?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2015)

A bit m8, nothing major yet, been on the beer most the day so that canny help but I'll get there, there's more where that came from lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry man I think we're at cross purposes here. You just mentioned a chem head terpine guru and my ex missus did that for like 25 years!!! So I just thought it was a bit weird more than coincidence, if that makes sense? I have never ever ever in my whole born years on earth, been a member of this forum until like 2-3 weeks ago. If the thread is like for a few mates then yes you should start a new thread, UK Growers Thread kind of invites Noobs lol like me and everyone else? Geeezez


nah it wasn't a womans face I got,it was you, hope that pill sesh went well MGs sure well hear about it later


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mornin ladies...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> nah it wasn't a womans face I got,it w you, hope that pill sesh went well MGs sure well hear about it later


Whatever lad but you have some seriously fuked up info because I have joined once and once only, can't say any more than whats the absolute facts! On my twin brothers graves I never stepped foot on this forum before, end of! Shame Z cos I thought you were a good lad with some good info, clearly not 'good' enough on this occasion though


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever lad but you have some seriously fuked up info because I have joined once and once only, can't say any more than whats the absolute facts! On my twin brothers graves I never stepped foot on this forum before, end of! Shame Z cos I thought you were a good lad with some good info, clearly not 'good' enough on this occasion though


Its got to be the same guy who accused me of been a troll or whatever its called on another forum, quoting same shit asking me why i changed name an whats to hide? Weird shit chap, anyway fuck it footies on and I ainnt a friggin troll...


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2015)

Whos this troll ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Whos this troll ?


Haha very funny but seriously my life just hits a fuckin brick wall of bollocks every week after getting out of jail. Before going inside I had the fucking perfect life! A wife, house, 4 kids and a brand new motor every year, now I can't even get an eBay account to sell a few of me old records! Apple have blocked me iphone, Zedds kicked me off the gassing station, am working in a slaughter house and Leeds are playing like cunts! Fuck me god its good to be alive


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Haha very funny but seriously my life just hits a fuckin brick wall of bollocks every week after getting out of jail. Before going inside I had the fucking perfect life! A wife, house, 4 kids and a brand new motor every year, now I can't even get an eBay account to sell a few of me old records! Apple have blocked me iphone, Zedds kicked me off the gassing station, am working in a slaughter house and Leeds are playing like cunts! Fuck me god its good to be alive


I tink ur on the wrong forum .. maybe this will help ...

http://www.depressionforums.org


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink ur on the wrong forum .. maybe this will help ...
> 
> http://www.depressionforums.org


Yeah feels like it today man... best get me skates on its a 12hr shift of something far worse than depression m8!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey @ zeddd have u fl
> 
> Haha my new fave late night watch when im baked,shits funny as fuck , the commentators make it lool


aye man I was actually in tears laughing. The commentator's are the rubber bandits man. Check them.on youtube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2015)

derby day. Too nervous. Spoons breakie avec un Stella then a fat slug to get me.right nervous ahahaha

best day of the year this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2015)

fuckers don't serve til 10. locals been open since 8ffs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

hope that Derby goes bettr than the last one man ffs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Whos this troll ?


guilt tripper btl ...sorry to hear about your misfortune disco but go and tell it to people who can help you, we re just pissed and stoned having a laugh and dong biz imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hope that Derby goes bettr than the last one man ffs


last 5 man ffs haha there'll be knocked out horses all over Sunderland if it goes bad haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye man I was actually in tears laughing. The commentator's are the rubber bandits man. Check them.on youtube


Haha I recognize them now think either relax or you have posted something , but yeah they're funny as fuck man gets my eyes streaming lol


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2015)

full on face sweats!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

U got ur face piled into a big black sweaty arse or something ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2015)

I see the toon played well  lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lol I take it they never then, hey @Mastergrow how did the night go lol?


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol I take it they never then, hey @Mastergrow how did the night go lol?


Just waitin for the don to bite ha  ... they lost 3 nil i wudn say his 2 happy man


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Haha very funny but seriously ....am working in a slaughter house.


Is that code for croppin cannabis, right?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 25, 2015)

man im thinking if this f5 sky box works fine with out frezzing all the time ill be fucking sky off as i can gett all channels for £25 for a year sports movies ppv box nation ect


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2015)

finally sent me cable box back to company, done wasting life away in front of expensive flicker box. local stations broadcast in hi-def for free, I'll check that wit antennae next mo maybe..


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U got ur face piled into a big black sweaty arse or something ?


close ghetts lol


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2015)

its that amo haze man it gets me everytime on the 1st hit blood face and start drippin lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

well I know fukall about football but why is maclaren in charge still, issit the name? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

QUOTE="makka, post: 12013345, member: 433482"]its that amo haze man it gets me everytime on the 1st hit blood face and start drippin lol[/QUOTE]
Yeh its funny how some weed gives u instant sweats ain't it the goji does it to me 3 drags and me jackets coming off lol same with a dab instant sweat


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> QUOTE="makka, post: 12013345, member: 433482"]its that amo haze man it gets me everytime on the 1st hit blood face and start drippin lol


Yeh its funny how some weed gives u instant sweats ain't it the goji does it to me 3 drags and me jackets coming off lol same with a dab instant sweat[/QUOTE]
yeah know what u mean , in the only country that weed is national duty to grow and smoke....North Korea I shit u not...they use it for the health and strength of the population, shame theres no maccyds lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm loving these little jiffy pellets, cuts root in no time at all, getting 2 new cuts Tuesday, grapefruit diesel and agent orange man needs a bit of zest


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Aye its just a shame north korea is so fucked up lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2015)

eyeballinbank forclosure just listed for about 10k, in detroit, cherry prop brick built in 30s, shld sell with a few weeks even w crime sky high, but who doesn't like to roll the dice. city has potential


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye its just a shame north korea is so fucked up lol


lol ive been to some shit holes but N korea was never on the list, fuk me ive got stamps in my old passports for drc (Congo in old money) and Rwanda in 1988 just b4 the massacre of the Tutsi/Huttu conflict...whT A SHIT HOLE LOL


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Yeh its funny how some weed gives u instant sweats ain't it the goji does it to me 3 drags and me jackets coming off lol same with a dab instant sweat


yeah know what u mean , in the only country that weed is national duty to grow and smoke....North Korea I shit u not...they use it for the health and strength of the population, shame theres no maccyds lol[/QUOTE]
shit thats the last place i expected tbh fwt they chop off ya hands and shit over there lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah know what u mean , in the only country that weed is national duty to grow and smoke....North Korea I shit u not...they use it for the health and strength of the population, shame theres no maccyds lol


shit thats the last place i expected tbh fwt they chop off ya hands and shit over there lol[/QUOTE]
that's Saudi Arabia mann kimgone wrong is a pothead


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2015)

kim gone wrong lmao got a chuckle off that


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

omg 60 pence for a Tesco bag of swag, fuk that lets keep it class b imo...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/08/marijuana-in-north-korea_n_4067341.html


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2015)

propa bush weed tho aint it that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah but bet u could get a nice bit of hash off all that shwag for 60p


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol ive been to some shit holes but N korea was never on the list, fuk me ive got stamps in my old passports for drc (Congo in old money) and Rwanda in 1988 just b4 the massacre of the Tutsi/Huttu conflict...whT A SHIT HOLE LOL


Must of been crazy in ur 40's man ha lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah but bet u could get a nice bit of hash off all that shwag for 60p


yes mate theres always an earn if you can see it, lol got any contacts in pingypong


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Haha I wish, I'd have a family over here grafting for me if I did lolol , just been and fed me ladies hitting em with the pk warrior now should start seeing em swell soon , lovin the glues spear heads this run man huge difference from last crop, and it still yielded well then gonna be like fucking rocks man


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2015)

hope close to this reappears in nu valley series, 13 beans to get her.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes yes evening all hope you're all good and well I'm just seting up the new system and smoking a nice spliff of bubble thought I would pop in and share a bud shot of the lemon skunk I feed it the same as the cheese and it went well until the top shooter when the leaves burnt but it s come out good and the weight of the branches with nugs on feel very healthy


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yo guys hows it going not long got back from my dads as helping his ex wife move bk down this way i ended up haven all his tools and his chiped f5 open sauce sky box and other bits and pices he wont be needing them as he is going bk to thailand for a few months anyway


if you need any help getting that box working Bro let me know I got 4 now one in living room one in bedroom one at my missus and one at my grow house


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha I wish, I'd have a family over here grafting for me if I did lolol , just been and fed me ladies hitting em with the pk warrior now should start seeing em swell soon , lovin the glues spear heads this run man huge difference from last crop, and it still yielded well then gonna be like fucking rocks man


have a look at bhudddha tree PK boostr 9/18 its got 40 % sulphur, they've bv used sulphuric acid in the mix but omfg does exo love it, when I grew it living organics it always got sulphur def with hi photon flux from gavita but now its all cool with a bit of magnecal to hold the K all is shiney


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Aye this pk warrior is 9/18 and it says sulpher 5.1 whatever that means lol, rally like this shogun range man the sumo boost is really good only 1-2ml per litre too , then about 2 weeks before chop hit em with just dragon force for 6 days and it really hardens and frosts em up


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye this pk warrior is 9/18 and it says sulpher 5.1 whatever that means lol, rally like this shogun range man the sumo boost is really good only 1-2ml per litre too , then about 2 weeks before chop hit em with just dragon force for 6 days and it really hardens and frosts em up


5 to 1 is 20 percent S man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ahh I see man I see , exo can be a fussy cunt can't she


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just tayin a few dabs on the ceramic nail getting the flaviur real nice, I need an enail tho man, when u hit a dab too hot its fucking horrible man lol so u have to play with timing its about 30 secs after heating the nail then its good to go too much guess wok for me


----------



## AlbinoAcorn (Oct 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just tayin a few dabs on the ceramic nail getting the flaviur real nice, I need an enail tho man, when u hit a dab too hot its fucking horrible man lol so u have to play with timing its about 30 secs after heating the nail then its good to go too much guess wok for me


You need to lay off the drugs and take a min to check your spelling lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry flavour....and wok is work but I pronounce it wok, that alright for ya albino
? Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mans comin up in here talkin shit on grammer patrol lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I see the toon played well  lol


get to fuck.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 25, 2015)

The red PLUS a penalty spoils too many games. Fucking double whammy. Spare a thought for me though Don. I'm a Villa fan. Glad Sherwood is gone but don't think we'll escape the drop this time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2015)

aye it killed it like. I was canny pissed at the time but i reckon it wasn't a red. I'll have a double check in a bit and angry myself up again... The mackems will stay up off the three points we've gifted them. Same every year.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Is that code for croppin cannabis, right?


No chap I actually do work in a slaughter house but my other option is working wiv a bunch of polish chaps who are gonna fuckin hate me because my identical twin bruvva sacked all there wifes for nicking expensive perfume!


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No chap I actually do work in a slaughter house but my other option is working wiv a bunch of polish chaps who are gonna fuckin hate me because my identical twin bruvva sacked all there wifes for nicking expensive perfume!


Urghhh fucking polish!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Urghhh fucking polish!


Yeah not my favourites after they burnt his overalls when he died the mad cunts! Don't see me working with em tbh chap, I'd be back in the clink within a day for mass manslaughter!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> if you need any help getting that box working Bro let me know I got 4 now one in living room one in bedroom one at my missus and one at my grow house


like i say its my dads old one so i did ajs channel update and updated the box fw so just needs to find a good nline now witch is reliable and witch has all channels ppv box nation ect ect


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2015)

wilma v2's arrived step up on the 1st ones by far they raised the pots on the tray by an inch to stop rot on the bottom of pots but im drilling the tray nyways to let the roots grow in res i did this in the v1 wilmas and worked good man boosted my yields for sure when i used them like that and on the v2 they have made the feed line loop back into the res with a stop tap on thee feed lines so u can mix tanks without fk'n around all in all im happy with it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fucking raging, just got a call today to say my landlord is coming out this week to do an inspection on the property, I've only just set my new tent up last week and now I'm gonna need to pull it all down and store it for a day until he's been and checked the gaff !! What a pain in the arse. Thankfully I can store the equipment and plants at a mates for a day but it's all the hassle of dismantling and then reassembling the nxt day again.


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fucking raging, just got a call today to say my landlord is coming out this week to do an inspection on the property, I've only just set my new tent up last week and now I'm gonna need to pull it all down and store it for a day until he's been and checked the gaff !! What a pain in the arse. Thankfully I can store the equipment and plants at a mates for a day but it's all the hassle of dismantling and then reassembling the nxt day again.


yeah its major ball ache that man but look on the brighter side atleast its not in full flower youd be carrying big ass stinkin bushes out ya gaff lol now that would be a problem!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 26, 2015)

makka said:


> yeah its major ball ache that man but look on the brighter side atleast its not in full flower youd be carrying big ass stinkin bushes out ya gaff lol now that would be a problem!


Haha yeah mate that's the prob a cpl of them are 7 weeks into flower so they are stinking and huge so it's gonna be a proper pain in the tits moving them.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2015)

Arrghh that's a shitter mate, might be best off waiting till day before then just chop the 7 weekers? I reckon if I tried moving mine at 7weeks they'd just break and fall apart, nosey cunting landlords ay, can't u put him off a week lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 26, 2015)

No mate the inspection was meant to be done in July but he couldn't be bothered. But today he called and said he's has to come out this week, fuck it I've had to move plants like this before so I'm sure they'll be fine I don't wanna chop them early cos it's mainly my personal smoke so I want it to be at its best lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2015)

Aye I'm with ya mate im sure if you tie em up good and give em good suport they'll be alright , shit like this does your head in don't it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2015)

man I feel that I had to do 2 take downs of 4 tents in 2 weeks one was 7 weeks exo ffs, gave em 24 hours of light b4 I stashed em for 24 hours, they looked much bttr than normal when ive done it givin em 12 hours light


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2015)

horrible when shit like that happens maybe stashem in shed or attic just thinkin for ya mate or get some ones van and just putem in the van till he been and gone??


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

would a 600w hps air cooled hood be better then say a 250 bear bulb


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> would a 600w hps air cooled hood be better then say a 250 bear bulb[/QUOTE


 ?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2015)

take the glass out of the aircooled cos it eats photons and cuts yield imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

prob just a stoned monment but i think i read that u lose lums when the glass is there lol dont worry think ive answed it my self time for another


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

just the room would only be 800x 950 and was thinking that the room mire get a bit 2 hot so thats why i thought a 250 with out any glass ect just for a little scrog round my brothers house


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> just the room would only be 800x 950 and was thinking that the room mire get a bit 2 hot so thats why i thought a 250 with out any glass ect just for a little scrog round my brothers house


that's the perennial growers challenge man get the the enviro optimised plenty air exchange


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2015)

zeddd said:


> take the glass out of the aircooled cos it eats photons and cuts yield imo


Yano now weathers dropped i think I'm gonna take my glass out see how the temps fare, that's gonna mean fuckin about with me filter tho ain't it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

at the min he has 6x 24w 6500k 1x250w veg 1x125w all veg cfl and temps hit 27 i told him to go 400 hps but he woulnt have it now his is still 3inch tall and mine are 12inch and we started the same time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

think ill put another 600 in mine when im in flower and see how it gose


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2015)

What's happening lads, fuck i suffered the day I tell ye, left at 6 this morning and only back at 7 the night.Was takin them bumbles till early yesterday afternoon ffs, ended up eating 5 I think lol. Was supposed to finish setting up my room yesterday but got fuckall done goin have to leave it till weekend again


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yano now weathers dropped i think I'm gonna take my glass out see how the temps fare, that's gonna mean fuckin about with me filter tho ain't it


man I cursed all the years I grew with glass, its all extra for the plants man they can take a little heat imo long as theres plenty air and feed is aerated ime


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2015)

u cant/don't aircool a gavita and its fukin hot...1200w of naked bulb so u have to cool the space, get the light u want then work out how to cool shit imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 26, 2015)

kk m8 ill get him to get the 600w dimable ballast then get a bigger fans


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 26, 2015)

Decided to grow from seed for 1st time in ages so I could change the strains. Went for critical kush, THC bomb and incredible bulk. Anyone had any experience with the THC and Bulk strains and any problems to watch out for?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2015)

lol we got a new uk thread set up by disco cos us lot are cunts lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol we got a new uk thread set up by disco cos us lot are cunts lmao


Hmmm time to troll


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hmmm time to troll


I cant cos I got him on ignore


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I cant cos I got him on ignore


New account


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been running aircool tubes in my vertical for years now. There are applications for them for sure. Yes, you will loose a certain % from the glass but when my plants are sitting within 2 feet they seem to enjoy it. I am hitting a unit on most grows in a 1.2m squared cab.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2015)

ValleyDragon said:


> View attachment 3529443 View attachment 3529446
> Decided to grow from seed for 1st time in ages so I could change the strains. Went for critical kush, THC bomb and incredible bulk. Anyone had any experience with the THC and Bulk strains and any problems to watch out for?



yeah, shit weed. of all the strains to chose from you picked them, enough said really.



try these next time, some amazing crosses there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

fuck me the intro to the new uk thread hahahaha I aint 'gelled' with none of you lot lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me the intro to the new uk thread hahahaha I aint 'gelled' with none of you lot lmao


Even funnier is Sunni`s reply to his "intro" lol


----------



## ValleyDragon (Oct 27, 2015)

ghb said:


> yeah, shit weed. of all the strains to chose from you picked them, enough said really.
> 
> 
> 
> try these next time, some amazing crosses there


ok fair point, will check out that link for nxt time


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

UK v2.x....It has a kind of...."let's all try really hard" feel about it. Like electric cars...pretending to be all clean, meanwhile all the fish in the river down from the battery making factory are totally dead.
Mmmnn. This Fireballs is nice.


----------



## makka (Oct 27, 2015)

watered da bitches roll on dec


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2015)

makka said:


> watered da bitches roll on dec


past 10 man its time to troll @irish4:20


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2015)

theres some myth about this thread that its racist its unfriendly it misogynist is Nazi its communist its pussy juice....all of it complete shite imo, it s just u fit in or u don't, this is a place of work imo


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> theres some myth about this thread that its racist its unfriendly it misogynist is Nazi its communist its pussy juice....all of it complete shite imo, it s just u fit in or u don't, this is a place of work imo





zeddd said:


> past 10 man its time to troll @irish4:20


just got in from the garden, i rarely start before 10 so grow oclock doesnt count with me, got some nice bushes coming along for the new years harvest. cheese will be done in a couple of weeks but until then i'm fucked for weed, bought a cpl oz of haze before for 440 but im not impressed.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)

Talked to some of the chaps from F.O.T.T., _friends of the thread,_ and asked if it was a thread crisis. They said, Naw everything's cool.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 28, 2015)

ive never had a problem with this thread always helped me when needed \o/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2015)

FOTT lmfao do they have a theme tune where they all clap and roll brollies round?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 28, 2015)

Inspection done. Tent all set back up and plants are still looking healthy even after 48hrs in total darkness and very cold temps. 2 more weeks till I can take down a cpl then another 6 weeks for the rest !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 28, 2015)

That first comment tho lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 28, 2015)

haha she must of been smashed as a granny


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)

that's one gilf i may pass on.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> FOTT lmfao do they have a theme tune where they all clap and roll brollies round?


I gotta look up what brollies are lol


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2015)

anyone reckon it will be fine to use hydro pk boost in soil along side some normal soil nutes? ? got a phos def starting on an exo in soil week 3 flower in multipurp but its ran out of nutes in soil been givin nutes ph is ok but the phos def is spreading for sure so thinking using the pk boost but its for hydro the soil nutes i been using are N4 P5 K9


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2015)

makka said:


> anyone reckon it will be fine to use hydro pk boost in soil along side some normal soil nutes? ? got a phos def starting on an exo in soil week 3 flower in multipurp but its ran out of nutes in soil been givin nutes ph is ok but the phos def is spreading for sure so thinking using the pk boost but its for hydro the soil nutes i been using are N4 P5 K9


A m8 of mine once used my hydro nutes in soil and it burnt the fuck outta them that's all I know so I wouldn't bother


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2015)

ok enough said sound mg


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2015)

pics of the def makka?


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2015)

Only effecting fans atm but the main cola fans are doing it about a foot under 600 hps

edit i would say thats the worse leaf atm but u know ya self zedd shit can spread fast lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2015)

makka said:


> View attachment 3530704
> View attachment 3530705
> 
> Only effecting fans atm but the main cola fans are doing it about a foot under 600 hps
> ...


need to see whole plant man


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2015)

Best can get on dog n bone


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2015)

makka said:


> View attachment 3530718 View attachment 3530719 View attachment 3530720
> 
> Best can get on dog n bone


exo co? what size pot is it in and how big did u veg her?


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2015)

exo co in a 20 ltr pot 50/50 perlite soil and veg her around 5 weeks inc 10 day root u thinking rootbound zeddd?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2015)

makka said:


> exo co in a 20 ltr pot 50/50 perlite soil and veg her around 5 weeks inc 10 day root u thinking rootbound zeddd?


not in a 20 litre pot man its plenty, but exo demands lots nutes and in coco u feed it every watering with nutes not water only, also sulphur groing in soil which u can see early signs of def from the 3rd pic showing a wide band loss of colour, feed the bitch and get some bhuddha tree and calmag cos u gonna need it to sort out the sulphur, ide add a bit of trace mins to the next feed too


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Cheers zeddd had a feeling I was under nuting fwt I'd get away with it being soil oh well lol and she gets hit with calmag every water that's why I was thinking hit it wi the pk 14/15 but it's for hydro


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Cheers zeddd had a feeling I was under nuting fwt I'd get away with it being soil oh well lol and she gets hit with calmag every water that's why I was thinking hit it wi the pk 14/15 but it's for hydro


shes pH sensitive too man, btw I don't like 14/15 I think 9/18 works bttr for me


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

what ph range dose the exo like m8 just given mine tap water at min but she is happy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Cheers zeddd had a feeling I was under nuting fwt I'd get away with it being soil oh well lol and she gets hit with calmag every water that's why I was thinking hit it wi the pk 14/15 but it's for hydro


There's too much leaf damage for a 'sudden' P def at this stage of a plants life cycle imop more likely is a K deficiency due to a high Ph no? @zeddd has clocked purple in the stem of pic 3? this is also typical of a Sulfur def by high Ph I can't see it too well with my shit screen colours! I zoomed in best I could to the younger leaves down in Pic 3, look like they have lighter edges synonymous with a K def in new growth? 

*However without having a leaf n soil sample I could name a few things*.

I don't know much about Buddahs Tree but I stole a bottle as you would with its claims, its rich mans snake oil imo. I'd go with a cheaper PK 9-18 if you feel she'd take it, such as Warrior or Hammerhead even look for some old stock of Cu-Fos fertiliser its 0-8-19 with a fair amount of Sulfur at 17%, all MJ plants love it and it assimilates very well, plus it costs about £23 for a gallon! 

I agree you want the mag for flowering with extra K uptake but unless your feeding it within the ratio required within the soil, you might cause more K lock out through too much Calcium, its not coco and you must treat it totally different. Calmag at 3-1 is too much for your soil

Makka do a soil Ph test using this method. 
*Copied this easy DIY method off Canna's site for a few others.*
_The most reliable way of measuring the nutrients present in the potting mix is to use the 1:1.5 extraction method, which can be used to determine the root environment’s EC and pH. The EC and the pH of the drainage water will normally vary because potting mix is capable of holding back a number of elements or even refusing them. It is best to carry out a 1:1.5 analysis after three to five weeks. The easiest way to make this analysis is to follow the plan given below step by step: 1. Take a potting mix sample. This can be done with a ground drill or a spoon. Take the potting mix from a large number of different places to ensure that the sample is representative. 2. Put the sample in a bowl and determine if it is moist enough. This is done by squeezing some potting mix in your hand; if moisture comes out it is OK. To increase the sample’s moisture content add distilled water. Mix the potting mix well after adding water. 3. Take a 250ml measuring jug and fill it with 150ml of distilled water. Add potting mix to bring it to 250ml, mix it well and leave it for at least 2 hours. 4. Mix it well once again and measure the pH. Filter the mixture that you now have and measure the EC. Target values for the EC are between 1.1 and 1.3 and for the pH between 5.8 and 6.2._

Good luck Makka and stick with Coco n drips or DWC in future m8, indoors is for hydro man!



Pompeygrow said:


> what ph range dose the exo like m8 just given mine tap water at min but she is happy


If you were in canna or H&G type MJ specialist soil Pompey and you have Ph tap water coming out at 6.3 - 6.8 your Saltptre in the soil nutes may bring you just right into the sweet spot for your environment? And if they happy leave them be m8! Thing is the more you force them, the further you increase the margins for error inmo...

Reet yer fucking drug taking racist nazi bastards am fucking off back to me own thread wheres theres more decorum


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

made a slush last night the ph was 6.4 and ec was 2.1 and remember the 20 ltr pot is only 10 litre of actual soil and 10 perlite so im watering her every 2 days now she been in that pot 40 ish days 

al be happy when this grows over and i can go back to what i know well wilmas and dwc lol


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shes pH sensitive too man, btw I don't like 14/15 I think 9/18 works bttr for me


ye for sure i got a one in a seperate dwc bucket flipped from rooted clone just to see lol if a drop below 6.0 ph i start getting purpling raise it back up and its gone again within a few days


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> ye for sure i got a one in a seperate dwc bucket flipped from rooted clone just to see lol if a drop below 6.0 ph i start getting purpling raise it back up and its gone again within a few days


soil and exo can be a cunt mate most of us have had teething probs with her


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

there was one story of a mates aunty who first time grower with soil and biobizz cropped well first time with exo, but wernt like that for me with living organics, thank fuk for coco and a n b imo


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

yeah its no prob man al get her sorted lol back to hydro after this round anyway i know why i switched in 1st place all them years ago! bugs dirt cant make instant corrections in rootzone when i fkup lol hydro just feels simple for me tbh ha


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

zeddd i feel lost wi this soil shite tbh i dont know why i bothered!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2015)

soil's the simplest most forgiving medum!?!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

lol u go bk to soil then m8 i take it think im going have a go at them wilmav2 drilled after xmas


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> soil's the simplest most forgiving medum!?!


for you maybe don but not me lol


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol u go bk to soil then m8 i take it think im going have a go at them wilmav2 drilled after xmas


nowt but praise for wilma system me lol u will like the simplicity and speed of growth in veg and when the roots hit the res shit gets crazy man lol av pulled out 3 inch thick carpet of roots at the end no shit only tip i can give ya is watch for the pump getting smothered in roots cause it WILL happen and get an air stone under each pot in the res


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> nowt but praise for wilma system me lol u will like the simplicity and speed of growth in veg and when the roots hit the res shit gets crazy man lol av pulled out 3 inch thick carpet of roots at the end no shit only tip i can give ya is watch for the pump getting smothered in roots cause it WILL happen and get an air stone under each pot in the res


only thing i dont like about them is that they seem to close together


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

yepp too close but you gonna be training them to keepem down anyway trust me pomps lol 

are u using a screen ? or just topping and lst?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

i lst to get them a bit bushy then then i top well this is my first grow with topping i normally just lst


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

In the wilma system if ur lettin the roots grow out the pot and into the res then the tray under the pot needs covered to keep the roots away from the light, otherwise your goina get a loada slimy green shit covering ur roots from the light hittin the water. I've been growin in wilmas for 5 years, ATM I'm using the big wilma systems with big pots, roots never leave the pot an if they do they get air pruned, tbh I don't see a big difference wether they hit the res or not. Also the big pot system seem to have a bit more room


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

shit photo as it was done on my phone i got a lock out at min cos of wrong ph was coming out a 4.9/5.1 with 5.8/5.9 going in so when i water them tomorrow ill just just 6.5 orsomeing to try bring it with in range again


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

dont know why it posted them twice for but shit photo as it was done on my phone i got a lock out at min cos of wrong ph was coming out a 4.9/5.1 with 5.8/5.9 going in so when i water them tomorrow ill just just 6.5 or someing to try bring it with in range again


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> In the wilma system if ur lettin the roots grow out the pot and into the res then the tray under the pot needs covered to keep the roots away from the light, otherwise your goina get a loada slimy green shit covering ur roots from the light hittin the water. I've been growin in wilmas for 5 years, ATM I'm using the big wilma systems with big pots, roots never leave the pot an if they do they get air pruned, tbh I don't see a big difference wether they hit the res or not. Also the big pot system seem to have a bit more room


true to the old wilmas mg they have a complete sealed res now with a capped port a lot better imo but gonna be a bitch to scrub the res at end of grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> for you maybe don but not me lol


I don't do hydro cos I know I'd fuck it up! do you and do it well i say.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2015)

anyone else start getting wave of dreams the second they take a day or two off smoke-


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Aye I reckon I'd fuck up a proper hydro system in no time lol I like coco man its clean and easy I just need to start re using it I'm sick of buying the cunt, I just don't like the thought of sticking a new plant into coco full of old dying roots


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've tried reusing my old soil this time around. Only 2 of my 6 plants tho just to see if it works out ok, they are 2 weeks into flower now and I've not had a problem, I never even rinsed the soil or fuck all I just chopped the last plant down at soil level then potted a new cut into the pot a few cm away from the old stem, gave it a good water with plenty N and it's been growing as good as the ones in fresh soil.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Right here's one for ye's......

Anyone know what would happen if I left a zlh plant in a DWC bucket with no pump running, also there's been no light on for 2 weeks. So it's been just sitting in non aerated water and in the dark for two weeks? Any guesses? I done this just to see and just took a few pics of the plant, I'll post them when I hear what yous think???!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> true to the old wilmas mg they have a complete sealed res now with a capped port a lot better imo but gonna be a bitch to scrub the res at end of grow


U got the new ones m8? Put us up a few pics of the tray and that the pots sit on te I see


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Right here's one for ye's......
> 
> Anyone know what would happen if I left a zlh plant in a DWC bucket with no pump running, also there's been no light on for 2 weeks. So it's been just sitting in non aerated water and in the dark for two weeks? Any guesses? I done this just to see and just took a few pics of the plant, I'll post them when I hear what yous think???!


prob grew nicely lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Come on fuckin serious answers only ffs.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2015)

It'll be bright yellow brink of death and stretched ta fk, roots no idea.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2015)

Afternoon lads how are we all ? Just havin a few pints of proper guinness ha lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Afternoon lads how are we all ? Just havin a few pints of proper guinness ha lol


Not too bad m8, got home early today and never smoked any joints lol, so was productive and wash my car inside and out before it got dark, dunno what's came over me!


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Not too bad m8, got home early today and never smoked any joints lol, so was productive and wash my car inside and out before it got dark, dunno what's came over me!


Are u feelin ok ? Ha ... yea back to those short days wer is dark wen u get hme ..


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

i reckon it be droopy like at lights out lil bit paled out and if ya res was cool i reckon the roots have grown good???


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Are u feelin ok ? Ha ... yea back to those short days wer is dark wen u get hme ..


Aye know ffs, dark when I leave and dark when I'm home, some jobs I be on too ye hardly see outside, some days I see nearly no daylight at all, only the weekends lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye know ffs, dark when I leave and dark when I'm home, some jobs I be on too ye hardly see outside, some days I see nearly no daylight at all, only the weekends lol


Like a vampire u are mg ha  ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> i reckon it be droopy like at lights out lil bit paled out and if ya res was cool i reckon the roots have grown good???


Well why does loads of folk say that in hydro it's so unforgiving and shit, and if u have a power cut yer plants are fucked?. This plants more or less had a power cut for 2 weeks and I reckon with a bit of tlc ye could bring her good again


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Like a vampire u are mg ha  ..


Spoooooky!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

This is it


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

She never stretched really and hasn't fully yellowed up abe so don't go thinkin u wer right


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I agree mg but if temps in Res high and light was on it be a lot worse lol what's the roots like bet there pearly white?? 

Anyway Wilma v2 pic mg


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone heard from baz? Ain't been in in a while now hope he's alright


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Yeah I agree mg but if temps in Res high and light was on it be a lot worse lol what's the roots like bet there pearly white??
> 
> Anyway Wilma v2 pic mg
> View attachment 3531376


That's the tray that your roots will be growin along before they go into holes and into res right? Light hits that tray, water runs along that tray so that'll form green slimy shit still m8. You should by some of that plastic corex stuff and cut it to cover the tray and cut hole in it for ur pots to sit in if u get me


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone heard from baz? Ain't been in in a while now hope he's alright


That mistress got him


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Roots are a bit yellowing looking, but there's still some bright white new ones shooting out


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That's the tray that your roots will be growin along before they go into holes and into res right? Light hits that tray, water runs along that tray so that'll form green slimy shit still m8. You should by some of that plastic corex stuff and cut it to cover the tray and cut hole in it for ur pots to sit in if u get me


were the pot sits u just drill holes the roots go straight down mg ive done a few like that in past that pic in my avatar is of ghs exo 4 pot wila small/dwc drilled out airstones all that bollocks lol n it give me close to 20 if i remember correctly it was a few year ago lol i think i made a post ha but yeah roots dont grow along the tray m8 they go down


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Roots are a bit yellowing looking, but there's still some bright white new ones shooting out


what strain is that nyway man took it well ddint she


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

It's zlh and now dead lol

Get u now m8, do u not find sometimes u get a bit of slime on that tray tho just from the light hitting water? I used to in the smaller one so I covered it, I don't bother in the bigger systems cos it don't take too long for the 9 to totally cover it and shade most the light away. Can't wait to get this fuckin room finishe at the weekend now lol


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

yeah when the water goes along the channels were light hits i use to get a see through slime but i cud feel it when touched 
once i cut holes tho hardly any water got on to the tray 

to bad about zlh man it looked ok too lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Couldn't be assed with it anymore, it's grows really good for me with loadsa bending but every fuckin time I do it the cunts starts throwin out nanners and produces some seeds, so it's got the chop. 9 blue cheese and 9 cheese candy seeds to pop tomoro then I'll have tent ready for them when they sprout


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Aye it looked well for saying it was left alone for 2 weeks I'd of thought the roots would of been mush man , goes to show ay. All my seedlings are popping now bless em they got another 5 weeks to show sex thenntheyre getting flipped gonna make numbers up with guava and yeti


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye it looked well for saying it was left alone for 2 weeks I'd of thought the roots would of been mush man , goes to show ay. All my seedlings are popping now bless em they got another 5 weeks to show sex thenntheyre getting flipped gonna make numbers up with guava and yeti


So what's ur fav so far m8 outta the new lot u got?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 29, 2015)

So who still holds the zlh cut? I lost it when I never took cuts from my last run cos was shutting g shop for a bit. Hope it hasn't faded away already cos it was a pretty good cut !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So who still holds the zlh cut? I lost it when I never took cuts from my last run cos was shutting g shop for a bit. Hope it hasn't faded away already cos it was a pretty good cut !!


Some one should have it, think thc has it m8


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Some one should have it, think thc has it m8


Kl, I don't know how it always threw nanners out for you mate I grew it about 5 times and I never got a single seed out of any of it, and I topped the shit of of it as well lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Baz had it too, dunno if he took cuts tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 29, 2015)

Has zeddd not got it ??


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Kl, I don't know how it always threw nanners out for you mate I grew it about 5 times and I never got a single seed out of any of it, and I topped the shit of of it as well lol.


I dunno either m8, I've never had any luck when I took my room down and grew in the tent, none at all ffs. When I grew in the room with the 2 systems I never ha problems, no nanners and no insects ever, aye so now the setup is exactly the same as before so hopefully all good again


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Aye that's what I thought you'd say all got ther own perks. Wish Xmas would hurry up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah so do I mate lol, I'll be chopping on the 5th if I let em go 10 week so will be nice timing man


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

im chopping around 12th man lol 10 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

I let the zlh go cos the buyer wasn't keen, that yeti is amazing smell so gonna do a bit for percy but the glue looks like the boss of the new co s cos it yields apparently and is stronger than exo, properly stoned off it


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2015)

laughin ma tits off at that narrator on almost impossible gameshow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Funny ain't it makka lol I love the way they say eggy hammer pmsl too funny man and the little songs they come up with , yes zeddd I've got yetis rooting now once they're out the eway I'll bang some glues in there, even the lowers are like little golf balls not even 5 week yet rock solid man, just took some pics hang on


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Its not letting me every time I upload it logs me off wtf lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nugs are rock solid , thats in a 5ltr pot


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3531497View attachment 3531500 Nugs are rock solid , thats in a 5ltr pot


long time since I had that feeling that this is gonna be the real deal man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

did u train her at al ghet?, I don't usually bother much with clones but the guava dawg was beggin for it dirty bitch


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeh its a good cut bro , every drag on a joint gets my chest , I'm all out of it now lol I love the guava too she's a frost monster man and it smells soooo good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah she loves it not as much as guava she like the stem twist n snap tech u get big bulges in the stems from it , if you tied her down and went the whole hog training wise shed be a beast mate


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its a good cut bro , every drag on a joint gets my chest , I'm all out of it now lol I love the guava too she's a frost monster man and it smells soooo good


yes man and guava ive got on 2 ml cos I gave her some exo feed and fuk me shes within an inch of burn but shiny and frosty already at 3 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah she loves it not as much as guava she like the stem twist n snap tech u get big bulges in the stems from it , if you tied her down and went the whole hog training wise shed be a beast mate


I put her face in her arse and tied her up with her own branches the slag, twine is too good for some bitches imo lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I've got em all on 2ml mad thing is only thing that's burnt is exo? I did go strong with the silicon go and its bloody strong stuff .5ml per litre


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I put her face in her arse and tied her up with her own branches the slag, twine is too good for some bitches imo lol


Lmao i bet she loved it as well I've literally nearly snapped the main of it was hanging on by a thread next day youve guessed it she was bent right the way up again fucking unstoppable lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah I've got em all on 2ml mad thing is only thing that's burnt is exo? I did go strong with the silicon go and its bloody strong stuff .5ml per litre


yeah I got that weird shit from too much silicon I rec its a fine balance with that stuf but I don't have to stake exo till 6 weeks and they never flop over as their prone to but too mu Si seems to fuk with shit leaf wise


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah I've laid right off it for the bloomers stopped around 3 weeks this shogun stuff is weird sends my pH to 9.3 then I have to pH to just under 7 then add the nutes bit of a pain tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

I need to buy me sen a nice vacuum pump and chamber now need to step my bho game up lol gonna have to wait till next year tho now , what u blazing on tonight anyway geez? Think I'm gonna crack out the volcano for my last bug of yeti lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I need to buy me sen a nice vacuum pump and chamber now need to step my bho game up lol gonna have to wait till next year tho now , what u blazing on tonight anyway geez? Think I'm gonna crack out the volcano for my last bug of yeti lol


im on the 10 week exo which u will sample tmrw and a bit of red wine hence the posts lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sweet geez, haha u got a nice buzz on yeh? I like it when its like that would be good if it would just stay like that lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 29, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fucking raging, just got a call today to say my landlord is coming out this week to do an inspection on the property, I've only just set my new tent up last week and now I'm gonna need to pull it all down and store it for a day until he's been and checked the gaff !! What a pain in the arse. Thankfully I can store the equipment and plants at a mates for a day but it's all the hassle of dismantling and then reassembling the nxt day again.


fucking he'll mate I feel for you it s a mission for you but at least you got some notice of them but when it s done you will be able to feel good knowing it is done and won't need doing for a while again I'm glad I don't have the worry of that it would piss me off


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok so first run on the bubble bags I got 7 gram but on the second run with more agitation I ended up with 26 gram of hash also I run the lemon trim and got 5 gram the hash tastes the bollox and over an Oz from what I would of thrown away again the bubble bags have already paid for them self. I been busy setting up the new system and today potted up all the sluts and the next run is away got to wait a week before I can switch the system on thou. pics to come soon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 29, 2015)

Aye a big old lump of bubblehash is enough to put a smile on anyones face man , hey zeddd have u still got a load of kief left to rosin? U wanna use a 25u bag to press it in u should get frickin loads man


----------



## makka (Oct 30, 2015)

naw never bothered cause of yield tbh

rockin to the supersounds of the 70's kbilly lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 30, 2015)

i just delected that last post lol i got some as free gifts with my order so ive done the ak when i went in there last night its started to flower it just seems so small its only about 10inch so ive only been feeding 10ml A&B it looks happy tho so nothing wrong had them under 400w mh up till about 3 days ago now 600w dual hps then a bit into flower ill use a 2000k bulb


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 30, 2015)

u got that friday feeling then m8 im going fishing in a bit grab a few beers and think some white is comingh out to play


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2015)

Just bough a new 1.2m tent n a few bits will order the rest next payday so hopefully I'll be all setup the week after next but ill be popping my beans next week n throwing wm in the veg tent...bout fucking time


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

*Hotdog* coming doon when I get a minutes peace to myself.
 
 
Peace and bangers,
DST


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy Halloweed eve lol !


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2015)

DST said:


> *Hotdog* coming doon when I get a minutes peace to myself.
> View attachment 3531997
> View attachment 3531998
> Peace and bangers,
> DST


D that looks frosty and perfectly grown as usual but its doesn't look too commercial, does it yield much man?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2015)

@TheHulk11 tell me u don't want one of these lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kegerator-Home-Bar-Man-Cave-Draught-Beer-Home-Brew-/111799184387


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2015)

Ur heard from baz zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur heard from baz zeddd


nah man but I know who he is, I mite e mail the geez


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2015)

bring back wisdom.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> D that looks frosty and perfectly grown as usual but its doesn't look too commercial, does it yield much man?


Cheers lad. The Dog is a great yielder for a kush related strain, the Fireballs I would say is medium yield to be honest. This has taken on traits from both but I think the yield is gonna be just a tad lower than the dog, so somewhere between middle and high. Not really for commercial like you said. That being said, when I run fireball trim it's the most giving trim I have seen for hash making. Last run I was still running it after the 4th wash and it was still giving out! I'll let you know how she does in the vertical cab. I've got 3 going in there with a dog, so after a full run I'll know how it does yield wise. 
EDIT: This one is all for me


----------



## makka (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy halloween


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)

50p from morrisons its about size of a grapefruit FFS lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

bud porn time i didnt have time for much photos this harvest but here is the ched ready for resale !!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> bud porn time i didnt have time for much photos this harvest but here is the ched ready for resale !!!View attachment 3532743


if we guess how much do we get a bud lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

Potted up the sluts into there final pots (autopots) fitted the air domes with clay pebbles in the bottoms and filled rest with 50/50 Terra professional plus and perlite just looking at the instructions on the air domes and they do make a big statement can increase yields by up to 130 percent :0


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

ghb said:


> if we guess how much do we get a bud lol


go on then let's see who is the closest lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2015)

looks awfully close to a full box. i'd hazard a guess at 840g


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

that's fukin no where near a box lol, about 300 g skinny buds for exo man, better luck next time where did u have probs man?


Thc247 said:


> go on then let's see who is the closest lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that's fukin no where near a box lol, about 300 g skinny buds for exo man, better luck next time where did u have probs man?



it's not exo like but 10 oz! lol, the cheek of it.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

tbh if that was dry to perfection, ie u get a pop and clean break when u pull one apart then 10 f oz is a stretch, lol g thought u were joking with that post, u sellin wet then bro? nice


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

About 331gs I reckon


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> About 331gs I reckon


cunt that's close enough to me to squeeze me into a 31 g window otherwise u win, clever


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cunt that's close enough to me to squeeze me into a 31 g window otherwise u win, clever


Lol, ain't more than that there I don't think anyway....what do I win?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, ain't more than that there I don't think anyway....what do I win?


ha ha lol we got sucked into that mugs guessing game, fuk him


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

So what u up to tonight zeddd? Any vino?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 31, 2015)

Was out walking the dogs earlier and got some nice pics. Here's the ones I can put on here !


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Was thinking on getting a dog mesel, don't think I'll really be working anymore and that's what stopped me before


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

yeah been on the rioja for a bit, on the cano all day got a lot done too, just chilling with some bike/car shit lol


Mastergrow said:


> So what u up to tonight zeddd? Any vino?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Was thinking on getting a dog mesel, don't think I'll really be working anymore and that's what stopped me before


I can strongly recommend getting a Rottweiler mate they are lovely big dogs and easy to train, I'm sure relax would agree with me as well !


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah I've a m8 has a Rottweiler, dunno m8 I've always liked boxers....I've another m8 has a dogue de Bordeaux, lovely dog but a slobbering mess lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

like this lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I can strongly recommend getting a Rottweiler mate they are lovely big dogs and easy to train, I'm sure relax would agree with me as well !


Definitely get a rottweiler, brilliant pets! N it's the size a dog should be not to mention if anyone calls around they won't go creeping around the place.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I've a m8 has a Rottweiler, dunno m8 I've always liked boxers....I've another m8 has a dogue de Bordeaux, lovely dog but a slobbering mess lol


Bordeauxs are sweet aswell n you'll get the slobber with any mastiff cross..even the boxer will slobber everywhere...ridge backs are another sweet breed


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Next door neighbour had a boxer when I was a kid and just always liked them


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

just found ghets bho, 10 % in a strait joint, deffo stoned


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

So what ye getting in this tent when ye get it up relax


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just found ghets bho, 10 % in a strait joint, deffo stoned


I had a bit of wax off him, found it hard to smoke in a joint, had me coughing like fuck but still smoked on lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

just under 45 oz from 13 royal queen cheese and it was drying 10 days and 7 days in bucket !!!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

gonna blaze the rest of ghettos wax, best stone ever imo


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just under 45 oz from 13 royal queen cheese and it was drying 10 days and 7 days in bucket !!!


and the real answer man lol pmsl?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> just under 45 oz from 13 royal queen cheese and it was drying 10 days and 7 days in bucket !!!


There was no 45 oz in that PIC m8 u wanna check ur scales


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So what ye getting in this tent when ye get it up relax


Cheese bukakke n deep blue x liver...gonna pop 5 of each n keep the best 5 then clone the keepers.hope I find another nice dbxl


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

The real answer now is just under 45 ya nob ed sold 10 for 170s and an Oz went in 3.5 for 25 and left with 33 oz but also got the livers and lemons still hanging


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> There was no 45 oz in that PIC m8 u wanna check ur scales


don't need to check shit weighed it 3 times and it s all sold at 170s


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

Do I really need to Lie you Nob ed s I actually didn't do as well as I wanted but just under 45 is the gods honest the buds are like bricks


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

What was in the PIC then


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

Il fucking prove it to ya divy cunts why would I lie over that when 45 oz is actually not very good off 3 600s


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> bud porn time i didnt have time for much photos this harvest but here is the ched ready for resale !!!View attachment 3532743


So split that PIC in 4 and there's supposed to be like 11 oz in each quarter? Not a fuckin chance, ur full of shit if that's what ur sayin


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Il fucking prove it to ya divy cunts why would I lie over that when 45 oz is actually not very good off 3 600s


I don't care what u got THC but there's no 45 oz in that pic. Ur having a fuckin laugh lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

we are not fukin divs mate lol we grow this shit day in day out, u just got urself fukked off imo on ignored for ur bs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> Il fucking prove it to ya divy cunts why would I lie over that when 45 oz is actually not very good off 3 600s


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

I ve got ya number still u want me to ask you (arks you if u carribean with respect) over the phone ???


Thc247 said:


> Il fucking prove it to ya divy cunts why would I lie over that when 45 oz is actually not very good off 3 600s


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

With buds like this lads i swear on my mom and dads grave it was over 44 oz but under 45 there was no shit buds I have hit 20 oz each light in the past with 4 plants in 15s under each 600 and I shit you not I've never seen any bud harder and more dense than I get the royal every time but you lot really piss me off with your bull shit attitudes if I was going to lie surely I would lie in a way that actually bigs me up 15 oz per light is not great I've done better many times before that pic was taken before any bud was sold and the pic might not do it self justice but I don't fuckin lie this is a bud I grabbed at random out the bucket it s not the biggest in there but really has got some weight to it


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

Fuckin winds me up being called a lier I hate liers and sick of it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> With buds like this lads i swear on my mom and dads grave it was over 44 oz but under 45 there was no shit buds I have hit 20 oz each light in the past with 4 plants in 15s under each 600 and I shit you not I've never seen any bud harder and more dense than I get the royal every time but you lot really piss me off with your bull shit attitudes if I was going to lie surely I would lie in a way that actually bigs me up 15 oz per light is not great I've done better many times before that pic was taken before any bud was sold and the pic might not do it self justice but I don't fuckin lie thisView attachment 3532948 is a bud I grabbed at random out the bucket it s not the biggest in there but really has got some weight to it


well that's a good example of a shit grow, we can help u


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

Look at one oz how small it looks


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well that's a good example of a shit grow, we can help u


I don't need help I know where it failed me this run but thanks for your kind Ness in offering true-ly appreciated


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

Throw it out n start over


----------



## zeddd (Oct 31, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> I don't need help I know where it failed me this run but thanks for your kind Ness in offering true-ly appreciated


that bud is cool man but I couldn't sell it as primo, its mutton dressed as lamb imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

If that's the case then probly not a good strain to grow, not much bag appeal when ur only getting crumbs when buying 25 bags and shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

I can sell anything over here, same probly goes for relax lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

I'd need smoke in the first place to sell lol probably gonna blast the last of my trim tomorrow but I've already shook it to fuck so hopefully I'll yield a bit of bho from it..best get use to it but I'll probably order a bit off abraxas since I'm thinking of getting a few yolks (es) for when the missus is in Germany...any recommendations master?


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

You don't need to put me on ignore I can't be arsed with the bull shit from little minded Ness I first came on here to get the UK cheese and over the time started to think you lads was actually sound lads but the way I get called a lier over something not even worth being a lie is pathetic and I won't bother coming in here if you all don't want me to I didn't post anything looking for argueements either


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

*throws ice* chill the Fuck out man.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd need smoke in the first place to sell lol probably gonna blast the last of my trim tomorrow but I've already shook it to fuck so hopefully I'll yield a bit of bho from it..best get use to it but I'll probably order a bit off abraxas since I'm thinking of getting a few yolks (es) for when the missus is in Germany...any recommendations master?


I ain't even been on any sites since agora m8, the yolks I had last week I'd had for a while, purple batteries and red ups, them batteries are good but I don't even know what's out there atm


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that bud is cool man but I couldn't sell it as primo, its mutton dressed as lamb imo


because it's not the exo I get that but unfortunately royal was the best I could get until you lot blessed me with the exo and I'm running exo this run and next run I will be doing a big exo run


----------



## ovo (Oct 31, 2015)

On a clover, if alive, erupts a vast pure evil; A fire volcano.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't even been on any sites since agora m8, the yolks I had last week I'd had for a while, purple batteries and red ups, them batteries are good but I don't even know what's out there atm


So far I'm looking at lego men but the pills look fucking massive..tempted to get a few vals for the comedown but I know it's not a good idea..I blame that fucking dn for its damn convenience lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> So far I'm looking at lego men but the pills look fucking massive..tempted to get a few vals for the comedown but I know it's not a good idea..I blame that fucking dn for its damn convenience lol


Stay away from the Val's ye retard lol, I don't get much a come down off the pills off there usually, few hours kip and a few hours on the sofa getting stoned te fuck does the trick


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah I suppose dunno how I always justify buying em haha..suppose I'll get a few cans for the comedown or something..I'm always shook up after a session.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Joints and joints and more joints helps me lol, I always be drinking flat out when im ona sesh on them so usually feel worse from that tbh


----------



## ovo (Oct 31, 2015)

bird rib.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

ovo said:


> bird rib.


Ur not really adding much here are ye?


----------



## ovo (Oct 31, 2015)

pull up eva, wave, pull up.


Mastergrow said:


> Ur not really adding much here are ye?


no? good evening lads. Happy Halloween


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

ovo said:


> pull up eva, wave, pull up.
> 
> no? good evening lads. Happy Halloween


The Fuck?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 31, 2015)

ovo said:


> pull up eva, wave, pull up.
> 
> no? good evening lads. Happy Halloween


Whats with the gibberish when u can speak English, is the UK thread after all


----------



## TheHulk11 (Oct 31, 2015)

ovo said:


> pull up eva, wave, pull up.
> 
> no? good evening lads. Happy Halloween


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3533028


Thanks for that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

best bumbles about are them silver bars. casablanca on nucleus. few days to uk


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2015)

every time i see 'nucleus, i think of the band and tune, jam on it.


----------



## makka (Nov 1, 2015)

well a got a gud giggle off that read! apart from someguy eating shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah I've just done the same makka lol, threads always good for a laugh man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2015)

a few of us were wasted last night so its bound to kick off lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 1, 2015)

Lol yeh inevitable mate, I was rough all day yesterday had a few voddys Fri night a mate brought a bottle with him I woke satdy spewing I canna tek it these days it hammers me lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol yeh inevitable mate, I was rough all day yesterday had a few voddys Fri night a mate brought a bottle with him I woke satdy spewing I canna tek it these days it hammers me lol


some people are allergic to alcohol man, bad shit


----------



## makka (Nov 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> some people are allergic to alcohol man, bad shit


thats me man 6 cans n im fked for 3 days lol lightweight me


----------



## zeddd (Nov 1, 2015)

makka said:


> thats me man 6 cans n im fked for 3 days lol lightweight me


thank godfordope man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeh it fucks me over big time too, weed is all I need man its the saviour lol


----------



## pink isn't well (Nov 1, 2015)

Im shocked at some of the prices!! Here in S.Wales its £200 per oz. standard. Nice stuff is £220


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hye I'm in South wales shit weed shit prices so I'm growing my own the one plant on her own is a lemon kush I grown from seed which I plan to take cuttings off for my next crop and the other 10 are what I've bin told is" blue city steel " but I can't find a seed of this strain anywhere so I dnt really think it is but they look good anyways  the lemon kush is about 19 days old and the rest are two weeks from planting tomorrow


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 1, 2015)

Do u mean steel city blues? If it is that cut you should be very happy with it will most probs piss all over that lemon kush man,


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Do u mean steel city blues? If it is that cut you should be very happy with it will most probs piss all over that lemon kush man,


I don't know what they are when I asked the bloke he said blue city steel but I've never heard or seen this strain but they're looking good anyways I rekon and yh I read up on the lemon kush and it's not a big yielder I just wanna smoke some good weed not the stuff round my way which has a different name everyone u buy it and always the same smell and taste


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 1, 2015)

He must mean steel city blues, not available in seed its a UK clone only , I think that's the reason most of us started growing man sick of shit weed


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yh I got 10 clones off my guy just hope it's a good smoke more excited about the lemon kush if I'm honest


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeh yeh u never know cud be a belter who's the breeder?


----------



## pink isn't well (Nov 1, 2015)

Liamp1603 said:


> I don't know what they are when I asked the bloke he said blue city steel but I've never heard or seen this strain but they're looking good anyways I rekon and yh I read up on the lemon kush and it's not a big yielder I just wanna smoke some good weed not the stuff round my way which has a different name everyone u buy it and always the same smell and taste


Hello there fellow welsh mun. Well up my way Ive been sold blue city steel. So it's either a diff strain or its a mix up on names and its the same.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

I got it off pick n mix seeds and it just said female lemon kush feminized ... so I ain't really sure 


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh yeh u never know cud be a belter who's the breeder?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

pink isn't well said:


> Hello there fellow welsh mun. Well up my way Ive been sold blue city steel. So it's either a diff strain or its a mix up on names and its the same.


Probably the same strain ... It was bought from the caerphilly area if that narrows it down


----------



## pink isn't well (Nov 1, 2015)

Liamp1603 said:


> Probably the same strain ... It was bought from the caerphilly area if that narrows it down



Ha ah it dont narrow it down really, Im closer to Rhondda. caerphilly is the Capital weed supply of Swales ;0


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

pink isn't well said:


> Ha ah it dont narrow it down really, Im closer to Rhondda. caerphilly is the Capital weed supply of Swales ;0


Yh there is a lot going on round ya I'm a first timer but I know a few old heads who've bin at it for years


----------



## pink isn't well (Nov 1, 2015)

Liamp1603 said:


> Yh there is a lot going on round ya I'm a first timer but I know a few old heads who've bin at it for years


How did you find them? Just bang on any old random door?

Im on my 1st grow too, uploading a pic tomorrow on a previous thread, had a few issues but back on track now and hopefully a decent yield for 1st go. I'm about 4 weeks into flower with my northies


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 1, 2015)

pink isn't well said:


> How did you find them? Just bang on any old random door?
> 
> Im on my 1st grow too, uploading a pic tomorrow on a previous thread, had a few issues but back on track now and hopefully a decent yield for 1st go. I'm about 4 weeks into flower with my northies


No they're thrrough a friend who has done a few grows so he's my link to good weed hope they go good for u I got a Russian snow seed which has some northern lights in it somewhere ain't to sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2015)

morning men of harlech! I'd wager that steel city is Sheffield and blues is what the strain is or livers depending where you got it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2015)

guess you lads haven't tried much outdoor down there? Might get away with autos if you got south facing valley. Or are you city boys?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guess you lads haven't tried much outdoor down there? Might get away with autos if you got south facing valley. Or are you city boys?


Valleys me we don't get much sun and to much rain .... I'm happy potching about with tents for the time being


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2015)

likewise I'm north east. They reckon the sun's a UFO up here.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

WTF have i just seen http://hothiphop.us/20-medical-disorders-that-we-wish-didnt-exist/5/


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 2, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> WTF have i just seen http://hothiphop.us/20-medical-disorders-that-we-wish-didnt-exist/5/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2015)

...he lied


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3533912


try this one then m8 http://www.pornhub.com/gay/video/search?search=muslim


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> try this one then m8 http://www.pornhub.com/gay/video/search?search=muslim


If only your search history could talk lol all I see is gay=Muslim. ..no thanks lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

haha not what im in to ofc just thought id help the guy with his masturbate problems


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

lol but youd of have to watch it to know wwhat it was pomps ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

what u got growing at min m8 any way


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

some pineapple haze and exo 6 weeks left tho 4 in soil 2 in dwc and got 8 exos rooting waiting to go in wilmas  i just know the exo is gonna be fat yield in the wilma wi a bit of trainig n toppin looking forward to a problem free run tbh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

makka said:


> lol but youd of have to watch it to know wwhat it was pomps ha


nah just typed it in and opened the top one lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

yeh that exo i got looks banging m8 needs to up pot it really


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

get it done man get it done need to swap out res's mi sel tbh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

yeh i needs to go shop get some canna


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2015)

Alright lads, so I finished setting up my grow again yesterday, washed all my pebbles and started some seeds. Was nearly finished and realised I'm missing one of my 18l pots? The 2 9 pot systems have never left the house so how the fuck is ther a pot missing? Means I've to make a trip the the grow shop and only day ther open late is Thursday so more fucking waitin, where the pot is is a mystery, not like it's hidding somewhere it's an 18l pot like


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

lmao how the fuk 18 ltr haha haunted garden 
u sure no one been in there mg for real tho? shit dont just vanish!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 2, 2015)

If I got a 2metre by 2 metre tent with 10 steel city blues and one lemon kush 8n ten litre pots with two 600 Watt hps lights a fan while feeding with canna products and big buddah booster how do I work out how much yield I will get ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck knows, tbh it's been a while since I had all 18 but still like, unless I've broke one a while back or something and forgot about it, all I know is I need another one lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 2, 2015)

Liamp1603 said:


> If I got a 2metre by 2 metre tent with 10 steel city blues and one lemon kush 8n ten litre pots with two 600 Watt hps lights a fan while feeding with canna products and big buddah booster how do I work out how much yield I will get ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 2, 2015)

Liamp1603 said:


> If I got a 2metre by 2 metre tent with 10 steel city blues and one lemon kush 8n ten litre pots with two 600 Watt hps lights a fan while feeding with canna products and big buddah booster how do I work out how much yield I will get ?


You work it out by growing the plants. Chopping them hanging to dry then weigh up after that. Then u will know how much yield u got. There is no way to know how much u will yield before then. Everyone grows differently so yields will vary from person to person !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2015)

Definitely bout a pound maybe 10 if he's lucky...'ARD MODE


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

Evening fellas .. wat use all at ?? O left me house keys in work so instead of goin bak and gettin them i just went pub and il wait for missus to get hme


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Definitely bout a pound maybe 10 if he's lucky...'ARD MODE







dude what?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Evening fellas .. wat use all at ?? O left me house keys in work so instead of goin bak and gettin them i just went pub and il wait for missus to get hme


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3534206


Me or putin ??


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

id say def give putin a hash cookie to chill the fucker out lol be ww3 soon


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> id say def give putin a hash cookie to chill the fucker out lol be ww3 soon


I agree with what his doin its them fckn yanks that fckn piss me of


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 2, 2015)

yeh man think they can do what ever they want china what have there shit lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

cunt face lol, I blame the tibetans


irish4:20 said:


> I agree with what his doin its them fckn yanks that fckn piss me of


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3534234 cunt face lol, I blame the tibetans


Nah man the tibetans are cool but seem them fckn yanks


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

shits getting real Israel downed that plane with an f16 according to some bloke in the pub called dave


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man the tibetans are cool but seem them fckn yanks


you mite wanna read this and get back to me man http://www.michaelparenti.org/Tibet.html


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shits getting real Israel downed that plane with an f16 according to some bloke in the pub called dave


Daves always know wat went down ..


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Daves always know wat went down ..


more reliable than Tony I rec lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> more reliable than Tony I rec lol


And Harry's man theres just sumtin about them lads ...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And Harry's man theres just sumtin about them lads ...


Harry is super posh round here cos its a nick name not an abbreviation for harrold, usually pay 280 an oz ime


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Harry is super posh round here cos its a nick name not an abbreviation for harrold, usually pay 280 an oz ime


I like them harrys ha


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't forget Frank u can ask him anything about drugs he knows his Shit boys


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

No Harry's round my way unfortunately lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

makka said:


> Don't forget Frank u can ask him anything about drugs he knows his Shit boys


lol kids go and look at that to see what kinda high they can expect, kinda product review website for noobs


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol kids go and look at that to see what kinda high they can expect, kinda product review website for noobs


Lol I remember seeing it at probation a few years back they was handing out leaflets n Shit crazy man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol I remember seeing it at probation a few years back they was handing out leaflets n Shit crazy man


they gotta keep the product rolling man


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2015)

Seems that way don't it haha 
U seen they advertising that Emirates planes now all planes getting blown up lol to blatant the cheeky cunts


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning lovely and cold here tday


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)

supposed to be 24c here today, unseasonably warm.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Tempted to buy some super silver lemon haze..fucking attitudes such a tease


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

such a rip off more like. prices are bonkers. watch me change my mind when we're on it haha

winner out of 12 Plemon pips:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

you chattin about breaking rules lad?!?! I'm shocked.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Nah man I love rules. All about the rules this fella here...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

knew you was above board man! We don't have anything that super hazy man. I've a bag of smelly fingers pips still half smelly cherry half las fingers SLH


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Is it actually the Las cut or the zlh? after my first grow (barney's farm) I was put off buy seed banks n stuck with breeders boutique but now I'm a tad curious.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone cracking beans in canna terra pro soil or is she 2 hot? 
Fuck me Mycorrhizal has gotten expensive!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

I used the las fingers cut of super lem haze and my male smelly cherry jizz.

only a couple of breeders id buy from these days. I was eyeing cuvée by TGA. Looks grand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

good chance the sc would bring the ten week flower of the slh down and obv turn it purple. Be a bit of a hunt mind to get what you want.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

I've 20 beans of the dbxl to pop so that's my hunting for a while just wanted something sassy for my personal so not bothered of the time.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 3, 2015)

WhTs this about Ireland might be legalizing small amounts for Percy?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Aparently it includes class as aswell like Portugal but I'd say they'll only allow the shooting rooms n say "well we did legalise shooting rooms n that's enough for now"...well I hope they don't legalise pot lol fuck that man I wanna make money lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 3, 2015)

yeh you know that m8 lol have to go mug old ppl


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aye that's why I read mate all classes for small amounts of personal use and open shooting bars for addicts, suppose England will sit back and watch what happens? Its a step in the right direction if u ask me, I'd love to open my own coffee shop or at least work in one lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Think it's an eu or un thing so it should eventually hit England...yeah would be nice growing legit but I wouldn't like to be on any documentation jah get me blud


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah the lagalities could make shit tricky for sure , I'd just love to be able to grow with a bit more peace of mind lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah the lagalities could make shit tricky for sure , I'd just love to be able to grow with a bit more peace of mind lol


I want to be able to grow a lot more with a bit more peace of mind lol, never seen this shit about ireland yet, must have a gander


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye that's why I read mate all classes for small amounts of personal use and open shooting bars for addicts, suppose England will sit back and watch what happens? Its a step in the right direction if u ask me, I'd love to open my own coffee shop or at least work in one lol


Ur own coffee shop? What about a chain of them, a few in England ireland Scotland wales and northen ireland, sorted, we could have a few each sure lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

Just so u guys know ur all barred from my coffee shop cuz you're all dodgy cunts.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Just so u guys know ur all barred from my coffee shop cuz you're all dodgy cunts.


Urs wouldn't last, be raided for vals in no time ye dodgy fuck!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2015)

That's it you're barred for life lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur own coffee shop? What about a chain of them, a few in England ireland Scotland wales and northen ireland, sorted, we could have a few each sure lol


Im in!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 4, 2015)

yeh man me 2 riu chain s of coffee shops


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pfft slipper wont open a coffeshop ha sure he cant even remeber passwords lol jk man ...

Hows every1 this mornin just havin sum yummy porridge ha said no1 ever


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

Like my dick man passwords are tricky


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wats happenin wit u anyway man hows ya been


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

How's it going guys? After an endless hot summer it's about time I did some work.

I hope they at least legalize medical CBD WEED there. That'd be a start. The price of weed will go down but you can increase the lights. I sleep well and don't use any carbon filters. Wouldn't change it for the world.

Might go down La Mesa later, see if they have any GSC, or maybe try Bruce Banner...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wats happenin wit u anyway man hows ya been


Waiting on my tent to land today so I should be set up tomorrow!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How's it going guys? After an endless hot summer it's about time I did some work.
> 
> I hope they at least legalize medical CBD WEED there. That'd be a start. The price of weed will go down but you can increase the lights. I sleep well and don't use any carbon filters. Wouldn't change it for the world.View attachment 3535395View attachment 3535396
> 
> Might go down La Mesa later, see if they have any GSC, or maybe try Bruce Banner...


Our leccy is really expensive over here like 16-18cent so hopefully it won't go down lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Our leccy is really expensive over here like 16-18cent so hopefully it won't go down lol


There's one guy on the site getting good results from LED. I would not be keen to use them....

Draws would be unaffected but bigger bits on over 100g lost 20%-25% when the clubs opened. Not much really.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

http://www.bonkers.ie/compare-gas-electricity-prices/electric-ireland/LEGJH2/electric-ireland-standard---domestic/

More expensive than I'd thought lol

Fuck led until it's improved n not cray cray pricy to setup.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> http://www.bonkers.ie/compare-gas-electricity-prices/electric-ireland/LEGJH2/electric-ireland-standard---domestic/
> 
> More expensive than I'd thought lol
> 
> Fuck led until it's improved n not cray cray pricy to setup.


Yeah i think LED would just be ok for veg.

I forgot about the day rate / night rate! Lol. I'd have everything on at night, incl washing machine.
Where I'm at now the box is 1973, older than me! 

They are trying to go digital around here.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 4, 2015)

yeh i pays 17.17kwh any 1 know much about computers just my 4.2ghz processor is only running at 1.83 but only seems to be since windows 10


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Rest of November should be good. Yesterday's harvest took me 6 hrs to cut!!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 4, 2015)

dam u got small hands


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> dam u got small hands


My feet are size 41. Gloves are 7.5! Lol Maybe the buds big!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

tidy buds them lahada


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tidy buds them lahada


I know, I gotta try harder. 

Was really fast harvest.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

Ffs I'd ordered a tower fan n the fucker arrived broken ffs,cunting wank stain


----------



## zeddd (Nov 4, 2015)

growing without filters is minging, obv you got no neighbours or don't give a fuk about em lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

That's what happens when u need to buy tampons n bras..no money for filters.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 4, 2015)

yeh man u gotta pay tax on them luxurie
tampons


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

They're getting more n more expensive... women aye lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 4, 2015)

yeh think ill have to stich the cunt up and use the backdoor


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

First the gay porn links now this loool 


Pompeygrow said:


> yeh think ill have to stich the cunt up and use the backdoor


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 4, 2015)

if its a women its fine no ball bashing going on here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

lads you're looking at it all wrong. if pissing the female of the species off further while it's rag week is your game you want your nut looked at imo.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Also available for men!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Never made it to La Mesa. We are in Strainhunters right now.  

It's 22C today! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

hahahah well played lahada but first hand, I know oestrogen ruins lives. makes blokes look like birds and turns your bird into a nightmare a week out of the month. not to mention the usual bullshit lines that come with it. I can't help it, it's my hormones that made me cut your clothes in half and now I'm crying for no reason.

mother nature's a [email protected]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3535507
> 
> Never made it to La Mesa. We are in Strainhunters right now.
> 
> It's 22C today! Lol


lmao rammo in there. Arjan must be out in his heliwhopper


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao rammo in there. Arjan must be out in his heliwhopper


Haven't seen him in here recently...

We are passing time due to the siesta.
Bought a carbon filter, prima Klima, tubing, bulb all for €164 and none of it is for me!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah well played lahada but first hand, I know oestrogen ruins lives. makes blokes look like birds and turns your bird into a nightmare a week out of the month. not to mention the usual bullshit lines that come with it. I can't help it, it's my hormones that made me cut your clothes in half and now I'm crying for no reason.
> 
> mother nature's a [email protected]


Lmao! I don't think I'm that bad but I'd have to ask the russian to be sure!! 

IF i wanna be a bitch I don't need an excuse. But my life is too chilled.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

U mind sitting my missus down then n talk some sense into her hysterical ass lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

join the queue lad! 

it's funny 75% of the time. I know my birds cycle better than she does. FAF.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

kinda harsh lighting in that strainhunters gaff no?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kinda harsh lighting in that strainhunters gaff no?


It depends how close you sit to the light bulbs. I rec a min distance of 40cm.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U mind sitting my missus down then n talk some sense into her hysterical ass lol


Mine as well please !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 4, 2015)

Try being married to a bipolar manic depressive woman who I think was put here to push me to my limit, she be a crazy ass bitch !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

Pfft that's nothing my gfs a German!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U mind sitting my missus down then n talk some sense into her hysterical ass lol


Ditto


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pfft aint got a patch on my 1 cukcoo ha  ... it is ok that ive kept her locked in the basement the past 3 yrs ?? Rite...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft that's nothing my gfs a German!


Why don't u trade her in ffs, the amount of clunge u must get now with them new crocs ye got lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Pfft aint got a patch on my 1 cukcoo ha  ... it is ok that ive kept her locked in the basement the past 3 yrs ?? Rite...


If she's cuckoo you've then you have ur reasons, nothing wrong with that lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 4, 2015)

time of the cunt imo


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 4, 2015)

at least pornhub dont moan and bitch at me, im happy lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Why don't u trade her in ffs, the amount of clunge u must get now with them new crocs ye got lol


This one cleans man n she irons my shirts..all the newer models are big into that feminism razz n don't even clean but yet they won't help u move a wardrobe...bitches be crazy.

Can't abuse the power of the crocs man...don't want a woman using me for my crocs n raw sex appeal


----------



## zeddd (Nov 4, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> at least pornhub dont moan and bitch at me, im happy lol


lol


----------



## oill (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone concerned about this...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34719569


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 5, 2015)

oill said:


> Anyone concerned about this...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34719569


not me what sort of porn do u watch ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 5, 2015)

oill said:


> Anyone concerned about this...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34719569


nope


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

New tent arrived. . Yesssssss


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> New tent arrived. . Yesssssss


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2015)

oill said:


> Anyone concerned about this...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34719569


no


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

Fuck me it's a ball ache throwing up a 1.2 tent


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 5, 2015)

Have fun setting up your new tent and stuff relax
I've almost reached chop weekend. Another 2 days and I'm taking down a nice big Exo, it was my old mother plant so is bushy as fuck with loads of heads. Then only 4 more weeks till the rest get chopped. Perfect time for my bday and xmas !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

Ugh I've given up for the day it's really pissed me off getting the top on so I'll do it Sunday lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ugh I've given up for the day it's really pissed me off getting the top on so I'll do it Sunday lol


Lazy fucker. Get it done and get it filled ya cunt !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

it's a chew on doing it yourself. I mind the last time i did it I had the door on the wrong side. had to take the fucking frame down to turn the thing round. balls to growing in small spaces.

The 2M tent is a right bitch


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

It's a fucking cunt man tis a 1.2x1.2x2m tent so I'm pretty passed off fucking sweating buckets trying to get the thing up so imma take a break cuz last time I got pissed off with my tent n ended up ripping it lol might have to do it the way u suggested cuz she's 2 tall just for mysel.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

I also have the 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0m I found the easiest way to get the tent round the frame was to lay the frame on its side and sort of wrap the tent round it helps with two people one on the inside pulling the tent into the corners and the 2nd person zipping it up


----------



## budafinger (Nov 5, 2015)

Anyone here ever used bleach in res to kill root rot? Random question I know but just keen to see if anyone else as done this as I'm quite impressed with the results, thinking of starting a thread if anyone could express opinions good or bad?


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

budafinger said:


> Anyone here ever used bleach in res to kill root rot? Random question I know but just keen to see if anyone else as done this as I'm quite impressed with the results, thinking of starting a thread if anyone could express opinions good or bad?


Wouldn't your buds taste of bleach?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 5, 2015)

budafinger said:


> Anyone here ever used bleach in res to kill root rot? Random question I know but just keen to see if anyone else as done this as I'm quite impressed with the results, thinking of starting a thread if anyone could express opinions good or bad?


few of the lads use peroxide but not many in this thread


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 5, 2015)

U bunch of lazy pussy cunts. I've never had help putting a tent up ever, I always do it myself even my 1.2x2.0, you all just like to make things out to be harder than they are. 
Anyway it's time I let some fireworks off and lit a fire in the back garden for the kids. Only an hour and 10 mins until the Celtic game kicks off and I wanna be sitting with a cold beer and a fat joint by then !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> I also have the 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0m I found the easiest way to get the tent round the frame was to lay the frame on its side and sort of wrap the tent round it helps with two people one on the inside pulling the tent into the corners and the 2nd person zipping it up


Was thinking of putting it on its side but ill have to clear the room a little first. ..Sunday it is lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 5, 2015)

budafinger said:


> Anyone here ever used bleach in res to kill root rot? Random question I know but just keen to see if anyone else as done this as I'm quite impressed with the results, thinking of starting a thread if anyone could express opinions good or bad?


Never had root rot myself. You are obviously just growing wrong, I like to see problems before they start and prevent them rather than struggle to cure a problem that's already taken hold.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 5, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Was thinking of putting it on its side but ill have to clear the room a little first. ..Sunday it is lol


PUSSY. are u a midget relax? Lol. Do it standing up just go inside the frame and pull the material round and over !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> U bunch of lazy pussy cunts. I've never had help putting a tent up ever, I always do it myself even my 1.2x2.0, you all just like to make things out to be harder than they are.
> Anyway it's time I let some fireworks off and lit a fire in the back garden for the kids. Only an hour and 10 mins until the Celtic game kicks off and I wanna be sitting with a cold beer and a fat joint by then !!


It's more tedious than hard n very irritating cuz the rooms full of crap n has two wardrobes in it so i get annoyed fast then have a smoke to calm me down then I just don't wanna do it...vicious circle man.


----------



## budafinger (Nov 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Never had root rot myself. You are obviously just growing wrong, I like to see problems before they start and prevent them rather than struggle to cure a problem that's already taken hold.


Yeh obviously growing wrong.. Pulling 20 oz crisp and dry of each plant in a 2 aquafarm RDWC Heath Robinson style grow, only reason for root rot was pump in res failed and within 2 days roots starting browning. The system when running like it has been for over 2 years gives me an average of around 40 in total every 8 weeks, I clearly need to start learning how to grow. Anyway enjoy watching Celtic get hammered won't ya


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> PUSSY. are u a midget relax? Lol. Do it standing up just go inside the frame and pull the material round and over !


Pff5 one of the sides give more that the other n the sheer mass of the material makes it tricky to get over on one side n I've to operate under the light so it keeps slapping off the lamp shade but ill turn on its side with the Base on n fit it on one side n work my way around....on Sunday


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2015)

Omg though of a sweet new alias. ..Dr crocs lol 
see what I've managed to accomplish instead of putting up my tent lol


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> U bunch of lazy pussy cunts. I've never had help putting a tent up ever, I always do it myself even my 1.2x2.0, you all just like to make things out to be harder than they are.
> Anyway it's time I let some fireworks off and lit a fire in the back garden for the kids. Only an hour and 10 mins until the Celtic game kicks off and I wanna be sitting with a cold beer and a fat joint by then !!


Many hands make light work plus them tents get pretty warm with a load of insulation in the same room.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

I wonder if anyone growing Heath Robinson style actually knows what Heath Robinson stands for!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2015)

DST said:


> I wonder if anyone growing Heath Robinson style actually knows what Heath Robinson stands for!


Rube Goldberg is the american equivalent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg_machine


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 5, 2015)

\0/ a nice little £200 win tonight from £5 i cashed out just in time b4 tottenham got there 2nd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

DST said:


> I wonder if anyone growing Heath Robinson style actually knows what Heath Robinson stands for!


I do it'd be a funny engine man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2015)

vaping some cured plemon for breakfast, from Breeders Boutique fund some buds in th trim im curing, really nice sour cherry taste and on-holiday kinda stone deffo would invest in this strain


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's a chew on doing it yourself. I mind the last time i did it I had the door on the wrong side. had to take the fucking frame down to turn the thing round. balls to growing in small spaces.
> 
> The 2M tent is a right bitch


I've got a DR240 and I set it up with one other girl. She was good. The smaller tents of 1.2 I do on my own in about 15 mins, lucky I can reach. I only veg in tents. 

Can't use tents with air con so that was a beginners mistake, however I used the metal frame for years. 

Anyone want a DR240 cheap? I could sell it for fuck all. Be happy to get €200. Heavy fucking thing tho... Only used the cover for one grow..


Had fun with the new fan yesterday. Prima Klima always need reductors. The ring I have ordered is 160-150mm. Or nothing fits. Fuckers!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr Croc in the hizzay!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 6, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dr Croc in the hizzay!


Bet ur sitting there all like......


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank fuk its friday .... mornin all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Bet ur sitting there all like......
> 
> View attachment 3536778


I wish lol more like..


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got a DR240 and I set it up with one other girl. She was good. The smaller tents of 1.2 I do on my own in about 15 mins, lucky I can reach. I only veg in tents.
> 
> Can't use tents with air con so that was a beginners mistake, however I used the metal frame for years.
> 
> ...


What's the measurements on the dr240?....might need a spare one soon.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Thank fuk its friday .... mornin all


yeah you know, just done my last chool run of the week, making the missus do the afternoon one, now just gotta find some green ffs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 6, 2015)

DST said:


> What's the measurements on the dr240?....might need a spare one soon.


It's huge, 2.4 x 2.4 x 1.8/2 metres. Not sure on the height. It's secret jardin though. Got all the bits for it.


----------



## ghb (Nov 6, 2015)

morning people, hope you are all good this friday!. i have some plants ready to chop, some plants to transplant and some plants just flipped to 12/12 so after this week i shouldn't be buying weed for a good while ha. been on shitty imported hazes as per usual it is all that is available round here and it is utter pony.



theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck me it's a ball ache throwing up a 1.2 tent


sometimes i think i'm the laziest cunt in the world but then i read your posts!.



DST said:


> What's the measurements on the dr240?....might need a spare one soon.


buy a new one tight arse, BB must be raking it in .
can take the man out of scotland and all that................

i've got a brand new tent 2.4x2.4x2m and it only cost me 185 quid, it is decent quality but not a brand name. how much are you paying for tents if you want to sell one second hand for 200?


just googled it and about 5 ton hahaha fuck that i could build a little house for that lol



oh and black ops 3 is out so you'll be seeing even less of me cunts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2015)

Ah man I'm super fucking lazy dude..nearly 2 lazy to grow


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's huge, 2.4 x 2.4 x 1.8/2 metres. Not sure on the height. It's secret jardin though. Got all the bits for it.


Cool, I'll let you know. 150 sounds better though, lmfao....yes, I am from Scotland.


ghb said:


> morning people, hope you are all good this friday!. i have some plants ready to chop, some plants to transplant and some plants just flipped to 12/12 so after this week i shouldn't be buying weed for a good while ha. been on shitty imported hazes as per usual it is all that is available round here and it is utter pony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't become rich by wasting money on shit! And plus you need to speculate to accumulate, so lmfao at BB raking it in.

Last tent we bought brand new in Spain was a piece of shit piece of shit. The tent didn't even fit the frame. So buying one second hand doesn't bother me if its reliable and a good make. Fuk sake, my 2nd child will be wearing his big brothers rompers so I don't really give a fuk. Stop wasting shit and start to recycle!



ghb said:


> oh and black ops 3 is out so you'll be seeing even less of me cunts


Good!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 6, 2015)

DST said:


> You don't become rich by wasting money on shit! And plus you need to speculate to accumulate, so lmfao at BB raking it in.
> 
> Last tent we bought brand new in Spain was a piece of shit piece of shit. The tent didn't even fit the frame. So buying one second hand doesn't bother me if it reliable and a good make. Fuk sake, my 2nd child will be wearing his big brothers Ralph Lauren rompers so I don't really give a fuk. Stop wasting shit and start to recycle!
> 
> ...


It was imported but I don't know where from. It's a good make and the good thing is I've had it up and running. So I know it fits. 

However it does weigh a ton. How much would it be for postage? Come collect? Lol 

Think they are €400-600 new so it'd be a deal. tbh I think I paid €300 with discount.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2015)

You should set up the tent with all ur gear in it so he can get a feel of the layout


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It was imported but I don't know where from. It's a good make and the good thing is I've had it up and running. So I know it fits.
> 
> However it does weigh a ton. How much would it be for postage? Come collect? Lol
> 
> Think they are €400-600 new so it'd be a deal. tbh I think I paid €300 with discount.


It would be to post somewhere in Spain. Not sure if Jig would come and collect it, he might though, he's odd that way, haha. I already have a spare tent in Amsterdam. This one is slightly bigger and would save me posting my one down if we need it. Jigs framed most of the rooms with panda film now. But for what we are doing you need umpteen different spaces.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 6, 2015)

DST said:


> It would be to post somewhere in Spain. Not sure if Jig would come and collect it, he might though, he's odd that way, haha. I already have a spare tent in Amsterdam. This one is slightly bigger and would save me posting my one down if we need it. Jigs framed most of the rooms with panda film now. But for what we are doing you need umpteen different spaces.


Sure ask him or I can invite him up....

It's always good to have spare equipment. I always thought I'd be using it in a big garage one day but when? What's the point in it sitting there. It will take 4 lights but I like to use timer boxes and be able to add more. I'll never use it...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 6, 2015)

you boys seen this http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/jetpack-flying-stuntmen-race-alongside-jumbo/ar-CC1Og3?li=AAaeUIW&ocid=U270DHP


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 6, 2015)

So 3 months ago I gave a mate 4 Exo cuts for him to grow as he wanted to see what the fuss was about, today he gave me a half is of what he grew, I can honestly say I didn't know it was possible to fuck Exo up so badly he flowered them out for 9 weeks and barely pulled an oz off each and he only had 4 under a 600 hps.
Now he's telling me it was the cuts I gave him were no good and must have been off a bad plant ( I tried explaining Exo being a clone only so all the cuts are from the same original mum and I have had no probs with any of mine over the years) lol he's gonna stick to seeds from now on and bought a pack of big budda cheese, I just laughed at him and told him to crack on then, will be the last time I help the cunt out with decent cuts for nothing !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 6, 2015)

no pleasing some ppl m8


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 6, 2015)

I know pomps hes happy enough buying Exo off me that I've grown and he loves it but now he's trying to say the cuts I gave him weren't Exo when it was the only strain I had at that time to sort him cuts from anyway, it's just down to him fucking the grow up and not following the instructions I gave him


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 6, 2015)

fuck him let him grow from seeds that take fucking ages lol my one is looking banging


----------



## makka (Nov 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So 3 months ago I gave a mate 4 Exo cuts for him to grow as he wanted to see what the fuss was about, today he gave me a half is of what he grew, I can honestly say I didn't know it was possible to fuck Exo up so badly he flowered them out for 9 weeks and barely pulled an oz off each and he only had 4 under a 600 hps.
> Now he's telling me it was the cuts I gave him were no good and must have been off a bad plant ( I tried explaining Exo being a clone only so all the cuts are from the same original mum and I have had no probs with any of mine over the years) lol he's gonna stick to seeds from now on and bought a pack of big budda cheese, I just laughed at him and told him to crack on then, will be the last time I help the cunt out with decent cuts for nothing !


U try an be nice and look what happens Pisses me off Shit like that oh n I've got fungus gnats ffs lol


----------



## makka (Nov 6, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> fuck him let him grow from seeds that take fucking ages lol my one is looking banging


She growing Nice then pomps yeah


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2015)

Burger and a pint to start friday


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So 3 months ago I gave a mate 4 Exo cuts for him to grow as he wanted to see what the fuss was about, today he gave me a half is of what he grew, I can honestly say I didn't know it was possible to fuck Exo up so badly he flowered them out for 9 weeks and barely pulled an oz off each and he only had 4 under a 600 hps.
> Now he's telling me it was the cuts I gave him were no good and must have been off a bad plant ( I tried explaining Exo being a clone only so all the cuts are from the same original mum and I have had no probs with any of mine over the years) lol he's gonna stick to seeds from now on and bought a pack of big budda cheese, I just laughed at him and told him to crack on then, will be the last time I help the cunt out with decent cuts for nothing !


We get people telling us our seeds are crap and don't germinate....Meanwhile they are giving them full blown flower nutes when they plant the seeds. Growers can never accept its their fault. They always blame the plant. Cunts.


----------



## makka (Nov 6, 2015)

People like that will always fuckup as they are not willing to accept there mistakes so it's there loss at end of day keep smoking ya swag lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bit of guava dawgz @ 6 weeks


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bit of guava dawgz @ 6 weeks View attachment 3537065View attachment 3537067


Nicccceee man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Gg#4, think this is gonna be a lot better than the s1 pheno that I accidentally threw away, would be a nice silver lining


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 6, 2015)

Lookin great ghetto ..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cheers Irish they're getting there matey


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Went to the shop about 45 mins ago for some milk I've come back half cut lol , I love my local shop its great


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cookies at 4 weeks


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2015)

that glue looks the nutz man and the cookies omg I need a warehouse


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Shall we go half's lol


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 6, 2015)

whys it called gsc tho whats the taste? any relation to cookies? lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Its hard to describe its sort of like cheese it don't smell like cheese but it does lol that's what this cookie is like its hard to describe but cookies is a good description lol hashy and sort of cookie ee lool, I'm hoping these disco biscuits are gonna be fire


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 6, 2015)

disco bisquits lol what they taste like e's lol member trying to smoke e's in me youth does nuffing and taste nasty lol 1st e i was shitting meself only 16 so tried smoking half lol even done a e bucket lol then dropped the other half and the rest is history lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Haha I fuckin hope not lol its ugorg#1 x gsc seen some really nice phenos man like 10/10 good I've popped 3 then gonna pop the other 7 for next run hopefully find something special , suppose to be a good mix of cheese and cookie which sounds shit hot me lol


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 6, 2015)

am i wrong in thinking that gsc,trainwreck,green crack are us clone onlys origanally? all seeds are just copys?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yehnthats about right mate loads of stories behind em all man its hard to keep up lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gg#4, think this is gonna be a lot better than the s1 pheno that I accidentally threw away, would be a nice silver lining View attachment 3537075View attachment 3537077


Wow! I've got GG 4 seeds starting now! Also grape Kush and GSC. Where did you get your GG from. I had seeds delivered from California directly. 

I had to, think my blue rhino has powder mildew!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2015)

[QUOTE="lahadaextranjera, post: 12047723, member: 42096 I've got GG 4 seeds starting now! Also grape Kush and GSC. Where did you get GG from. I had seeds delivered from California directly.

I had to, think my blue rhino has powder mildew! [/QUOTE]

I got the cut off a lad whos been after it a while like, he managed to get cut sent over from states, then he shared it like a mofo bless him, i cant wait to get em chopped and have a smoke off her, PM doesnt sound good ive never had it it looks nasty tho man hope u get it sorted


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> [QUOTE="lahadaextranjera, post: 12047723, member: 42096 I've got GG 4 seeds starting now! Also grape Kush and GSC. Where did you get GG from. I had seeds delivered from California directly.
> 
> I had to, think my blue rhino has powder mildew!


I got the cut off a lad whos been after it a while like, he managed to get cut sent over from states, then he shared it like a mofo bless him, i cant wait to get em chopped and have a smoke off her, PM doesnt sound good ive never had it it looks nasty tho man hope u get it sorted[/QUOTE]
You've always got nice strains on the go. I'm starting Apollo 13, la affie, GSP, Louis xiii plus others in the coming weeks.

The pm is a weird one. Normally I'd never take a clone of a mum with one but they get all the way through flower without it? Sometimes presented itself in the hydro flush at the end. Strange.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone remember "evil dead" mother fucker just done a mother fucking series!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah its nice to try new stuff just wank when u get a shit one lol suppose that's par n parcel of hunting tho ay, I've got 10 premier sweet to pop after this lot 12 week flower but im after that ssh real deal haze so we'll see man that's the problem with seeds once u pop u can't stop lol 

Aye relax my mates still got the original vhs lol we used tto watch it stoned out our boxes pissing ourselves lol back in the day


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah man same as myself...tis the same lad in the series..fucking hilarious...it's on couchtuner episode 2 was aired today


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone venting air in from outside noticing a load of we tiny fuckin flies, fuckin loadsa them, I've screens round my intakes and there's loadsa the fuckers stuck in there


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone venting air in from outside noticing a load of we tiny fuckin flies, fuckin loadsa them, I've screens round my intakes and there's loadsa the fuckers stuck in there


Yeah mate I have a fu king shitload of the little fuckers. I've got not toxic fly strips up all over my room and even one hanging above the plants in the tentAnd that one is covered in the flies and its Only been in there a week ! They are taking over the place. I don't k ow where the fuck they came from this year !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well just chopped an Exo plant down at 9 weeks. Was my old mother plant for cuts, looks like I should get around the 4oz mark when she's dry !!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 7, 2015)

yeh i got a few tiny flys in mine 2 little cunts gotta get my self some of them sticky fly traps


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 7, 2015)

whats the exo like for nutes m8 ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 7, 2015)

Cpl snaps of the Exo I just took down !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 7, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats the exo like for nutes m8 ?


It likes a good feed man. It's a proper hungry bitch !


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate I have a fu king shitload of the little fuckers. I've got not toxic fly strips up all over my room and even one hanging above the plants in the tentAnd that one is covered in the flies and its Only been in there a week ! They are taking over the place. I don't k ow where the fuck they came from this year !


Aye the cunts are everywhere, they should go away eventually. I've a no pest strip and it doesn't do shit for the fuckers, must get a couple of them fly strips


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye the cunts are everywhere, they should go away eventually. I've a no pest strip and it doesn't do shit for the fuckers, must get a couple of them fly strips


Yeah man I got a pack of 10 non toxic sticky plant strips from Aldi for 65p lol. They do the job tho and don't harm my plants so was a bargain Imo !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

That's mouth watering man. Nice fade on her too.


----------



## makka (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone venting air in from outside noticing a load of we tiny fuckin flies, fuckin loadsa them, I've screens round my intakes and there's loadsa the fuckers stuck in there


Lol probs fungus gnats got them Mi self intake from outside


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks shit hot that does hulk very nice, fuck those fungas gnats man proper little cunt they are


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 7, 2015)

makka said:


> Lol probs fungus gnats got them Mi self intake from outside


Gtf ye cunt, there not fungus gnats, I haven't even any plants in the room really, some day or two old seedlings that's it. There just wee midgys


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 7, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Cpl snaps of the Exo I just took down !
> View attachment 3537656 View attachment 3537657 View attachment 3537658 View attachment 3537659


that looks tasty is in biobizz?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 7, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> that looks tasty is in biobizz?


Yeah mate all the weed I grow is done in biobizz soil and nutes !


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just havin a j and a glass a vino as zeddd wud say ha  .. oh and the dog says hi


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2015)

that dog is lookin at you like, "wtf is he doin wit the camera again".


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that dog is lookin at you like, "wtf is he doin wit the camera again".


Nah she lookin at the joint like pass that shit bitch ha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2015)

weed is good


TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah mate I have a fu king shitload of the little fuckers. I've got not toxic fly strips up all over my room and even one hanging above the plants in the tentAnd that one is covered in the flies and its Only been in there a week ! They are taking over the place. I don't k ow where the fuck they came from this year !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just havin a j and a glass a vino as zeddd wud say ha  .. oh and the dog says hi


good combo if ya into it, red wine and weed chasers, vape ftw imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> good combo if ya into it, red wine and weed chasers, vape ftw imo


Ahh il prob get the cano out in a bit but still cant help havin a j ...


----------



## makka (Nov 7, 2015)

A j's the old time classic man just can't beat it lol the volcanoes deffo the runner up tho


----------



## makka (Nov 7, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Gtf ye cunt, there not fungus gnats, I haven't even any plants in the room really, some day or two old seedlings that's it. There just wee midgys


Haha Thats what I thought at first untill the was shitloads lol got fly traps everywhere now on pots the lot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm just chugging on a nice joint me sen with a brew watching shitty xfactor for some reason , got 8 snips of gg#4 in the dome earlier too


----------



## makka (Nov 7, 2015)

Sounds Nice the gg4 is it a heavy yielder like people sayin? 
Just smoking some cheese off a pal jus standard stuff really can't be doin wi that xfactor me lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm just chugging on a nice joint me sen with a brew watching shitty xfactor for some reason , got 8 snips of gg#4 in the dome earlier too


Ha thats wat the missus has on ive been on the net lookin at escort ireland ha told her 1 of the lads is after a lift up the twn ha time for a half hour quickie


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha thats wat the missus has on ive been on the net lookin at escort ireland ha told her 1 of the lads is after a lift up the twn ha time for a half hour quickie


use it b4 u lose it imo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2015)

these ladies?


irish4:20 said:


> Ha thats wat the missus has on ive been on the net lookin at escort ireland ha told her 1 of the lads is after a lift up the twn ha time for a half hour quickie


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol escort Ireland ay naughty naughty haha, I don't know makka this is first time flowering her out but she's really stacking out now so we'll see, I did some s1's and they were good yeilders so should be half decent like


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 7, 2015)

tonights poison a nice lil uppy/downer combo hmmm lol

oh and a bot


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2015)

billy, lol loved it but for the crying for 3 days after s lol


----------



## makka (Nov 7, 2015)

chacha101010 said:


> tonights poison a nice lil uppy/downer combo hmmm lol
> 
> oh and a bot View attachment 3537817


That'll be a nice bumpy ride lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol they'll be some cha cha charing going off tonight haha


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 7, 2015)

im chilled boys they counter act each other n create a whole new buzz lol

wouldnt say no to some more of this tho lol chatted a few ears of last night lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2015)

Tasty


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 8, 2015)

U shut your whore mouth!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 8, 2015)

haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well lads wats happenin?? Did any of use ever drink this stuff?


----------



## makka (Nov 9, 2015)

good sign this morning not a single fly in sight! happy days lol

all i did was put 2 fans blowing across the top of the pots to dry the top soil faster and bam problem sorted gnats fked off


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Suppose I'd better get that tent up today lol


----------



## makka (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Suppose I'd better get that tent up today lol


lazy fkr!! like u still aint done that lmao fwt i was bad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Man I'll do it later on today..possibly tomorrow lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man I'll do it later on today..possibly tomorrow lol


Yeah, there's always better things to do:-

English pub sign


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! No rain all week?!!!
 
Voy a la playa!

I'm going to the beach!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Pfft I'm irish I wouldn't last so I'll stick with the rain..yay optimum weather for growing indoors lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's one for you lads.


Next time you're in Asda doing the big shop, get yourself a good hand full of those nice strong 'bags for life' from under the self service checkout.

And instead of scanning this barcode on the side bottom corner like you normally would to pay the 10p.......



You want to flip it up and scan this barcode on the bottom instead.........


Because..........




And when they eventually rip, you can take em back to customer servces for a legit free replacement.



Fuck the system!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Or u can just spend the fucking 10p lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Or u can just spend the fucking 10p lol


lol, I'll spend 10p on a bag when they remove their corporate branding or bring the price of goods down to a competative level.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Monday, the Mrs is on holiday and I've got fuck all to do.

Contemplating having a piece of these......




Get em in the light and these bitches sparkle!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

stop fannying about and get a full one in ya. hahah


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Monday, the Mrs is on holiday and I've got fuck all to do.
> 
> Contemplating having a piece of these......
> 
> ...


Certainly look more appealing than the Chupa chups ive got in the cupboard lol, annoying having pills n nowhere etc to go do em lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stop fannying about and get a full one in ya. hahah


better make it 2 to be on the safe side lol.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Fucking scare me these buggers, I've seen and heard about the state of everybody else on em! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

I got a new batch last week they're flatter but still deffo do the trick. not sure of the MG dosage but it's still pretty high.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I got a new batch last week they're flatter but still deffo do the trick. not sure of the MG dosage but it's still pretty high.


These are quite large when you think about it, they're proper little bricks.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

any you lads know where i can find a decent hash press


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

aye the new lot are same sort of glitter to them and a little lighter grey, about as flat as the gold bars were, pretty sure that's the same defqon crew.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking scare me these buggers, I've seen and heard about the state of everybody else on em! lol


wanna swap em for some "weaker" 160"mg`s if ur worried? lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> any you lads know where i can find a decent hash press


Not for less than £300-£400.

Best buying yourself a 5 ton bottle jack and bulding the frame and box yourself.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> wanna swap em for some "weaker" 160"mg`s if ur worried? lmfao


.........


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

arr ok good idea thanks yorkshireman ill try that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

do it like they used to re rock coke back in the day, two board and a load of G clamps


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

thanks will figure something out. got 16 plants worth of dry sift and trim to sort out. thanks for the help its my first time i used to throw it before seeing wot the guys here do with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

a set of bubble bags is probably your best bet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

A good pal who used to buy 3 for £10 pub food pills off me back in the day phoned me up about these Halloween night cos I'd mentioned I had a few.

Wanted one for his bird on tick, I told him £10 each or 2 for £15.

"£10!" he says, "I didn't think you'd pay that much for a pill?"

So I says "Well they didn't cost me that much but yeah, that's what they go for. It's me you're talking to, if I'm telling you that price you should know it's proper stuff!"

So then rung her up and she was like "I didn't expect £10? Fucking hell!".

I walked round to her flat and dropped one off with "You owe me £7.50 and don't do it all at once".





She text me at 2:30am with "I only did half but fucking hell am I coming up!".

I've not heard anymore from her all week!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

N bho tube n some good old butane


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

are the ones on ebay decent? are there good and crap ones or pretty much all the same


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

That's it when the sites back up imma get a few of those bad boys


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> are the ones on ebay decent? are there good and crap ones or pretty much all the same


They're grand man but if you've a load of material better get a big tube but it is what it is n make sure u get good butane


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

I been thinking about the wee gel caps and just putting straight ground up mandy in em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I been thinking about the wee gel caps and just putting straight ground up mandy in em.


Aye that's the ticket.

For the best of stuff you want the 'Rebel Alliance' gear coming out of Canada........


Now that's some sexy Molly, slowly recrystallised for purity (can tell by the flat bottom on the rocks) they've got it touted as 97%.

There's nothing else on the DN that comes close to that stuff on face value.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> thanks will figure something out. got 16 plants worth of dry sift and trim to sort out. thanks for the help its my first time i used to throw it before seeing wot the guys here do with it.


Make a big batch of bubble hash and some bho. The waxy bho kit on eBay is a good piece of kit I've got the 28g tube one and I've got no complaints !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> are the ones on ebay decent? are there good and crap ones or pretty much all the same


You want one of these BHO tubes mate, injection moulded PP with twist gas valves on each end, non of that glass malarkey that you can drop and shatter, best around and holds over 2oz......



I got mine a while ago before the firm had a proper website......



But now they sell from here, only slightly more expensive than mine but it's exactly the same product and company.........

http://oilyboy.co.uk/products/bho-extractor


If you get one you'll need some PTFE tape for the threads or the preassure will make the butane leak out, after that you can seal it up and leave it in the freezer to purge no bother.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft I'm irish I wouldn't last so I'll stick with the rain..yay optimum weather for growing indoors lol


This year was unbelievably hot but we all use air con.

I've always wondered how you guys dry the weed with damp wet weather. Do you use dehumidifiers there? Or in a drying room with fans and filters?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've always wondered how you guys dry the weed with damp wet weather. Do you use dehumidifiers there? Or in a drying room with fans and filters?


It doesn't rain inside.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

So I crushed a third of a diddly into a large vodka, dip my toes in the water.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It doesn't rain inside.


Yes but if your air in is damp??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

White Krupnik if anybody's interested, good stuff.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes but if your air in is damp??


It isn't.

The weather's outside not inside, different climate in your house.

An actual grow room pulling fresh air coming from outside can be a different kettle of fish but not a drying room/tent with no outside air.

I can dry my gear on a drying net in the loft in the middle of winter and the only thing that affects the drying is really cold temps, that slows it down a lot.


----------



## ghb (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It isn't.
> 
> The weather's outside not inside, different climate in your house.
> 
> ...



any further forward yet? i just got a new spot for 5-6 lights so that should be a nice new years project. in a nutters house in a shitty neighbourhood but i'll still have a pun lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

In Asda the other week and the Mrs needed a cheap bottle of white wine to cook with, but not so cheap that the rest can't be drunk afterwards.

She picked this up for about £4......
 


I said......"Eye up love hang about a minute, somethings not quite right with that, it doesn't say 'wine' on it for a start".

I flipped it over to see........



Contains egg and milk, dafuq!?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's about 5c here temp wise and not stopped raining in 3 days but my weed is still drying fine, it's all about how you keep the temps and humidity in the drying room rather than the outside conditions !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 9, 2015)

This years xmas blockbuster !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> any further forward yet? i just got a new spot for 5-6 lights so that should be a nice new years project. in a nutters house in a shitty neighbourhood but i'll still have a pun lol.


I've to go round and measure up the space to see what I'm working with proper, height wise and shit, then get a good chunk boarded out.

Lass works full time and has her kids on the weekend so it's a juggle but we'll get there in the end.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> This years xmas blockbuster !!
> View attachment 3538970


I'm sure there's a few on here that would love to find that in there Christmas stocking this year lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

This is a belter, and I think it's real.

The cheeky cunt!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

I dry my smoke in the tent with fan n filter on n My smokes usually ready to jar in 5 day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

And we're up.

That's the stuff right there.

Ooooooosh!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol seriously jealous.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You want one of these BHO tubes mate, injection moulded PP with twist gas valves on each end, non of that glass malarkey that you can drop and shatter, best around and holds over 2oz......
> 
> View attachment 3538931
> 
> ...


sorry had to pop out, thank you for taking the time to help me out, kinda alien to me so i need to do a lot of reading/research do you have any how too links of vids or info, that would help me a great deal. bubblebag method too. your a true gent yorkshireman tar lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Doubt he's looking up any links bar youtube n even at that he's probably smoking a fag or trying to lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

ahh ok lol ok i can check out youtube. wot would be the search title, butane extraction using that vac bottle^^?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

It's levelling off about now, but yeah, you're getting fuck all out of me for a while. lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

lol no worries enjoy the ride lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Another vodka time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

Drop the other half man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Drop the other half man


Lol, I've only had a 3rd!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

My mate is on FB egging me on the same. lol


----------



## makka (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Eye up, I've found a left over proper bag from the other week with a cheeky line in the bottom.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

More vodka.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

U have any more pill yet?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> U have any more pill yet?


I'm just about to do another 3rd now I'm straightening up.

A 3rd of one of these is a nice cheeky buzz tbh, but it's moorish after that.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 9, 2015)

any guesses?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> any guesses?
> View attachment 3539039


Inside of a guitar.

And I'm on ecstasy mate!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 9, 2015)

A 1/3rd? lmfao, grab a handful n chuck em in ya gob ffs.......kids these days lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

They should be 220mg + on a full one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

That's plenty.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

That's the idea man or at least drop a half


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm have astygmatism cos my eyes are rugby ball shaped rather than near round.

I get the blurry vison something chronic on E' and I really don't like it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm doing another 3rd now, that's more than half overall.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Vodka!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

I miss the days of being a teenager dropping purple ohms and strawberrys. i remember the tingle starting in the feet slowly creeping upwards. been years but would i still pop a couple now in my late 30,s. too f--king rite lmao just dont see em anymore, oh the joys of the 90,s lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Proper pills were all about in the 90's.

Now you have to know where to look to not get pub food shite.

Times change and the youth of today have got nothing to compare with to so don't know any better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

I've had mates come to me with testers before now.

Doubled dropped for research purposes and they turn out to be complete duds a few times.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 9, 2015)

your not wrong there mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm have astygmatism cos my eyes are rugby ball shaped rather than near round.
> 
> I get the blurry vison something chronic on E' and I really don't like it.


So you're an Asian?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> So you're an Asian?


Touche sir!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

So I've done it all now,fucking rekt mush!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 9, 2015)

haha u lot crack me up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Of me fucking tits.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Ydka!!!!!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 9, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've done it all now,fucking rekt mush!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Rather than vodka!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3539130



I'm good mate, dandy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooosh proper tings,!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And we're up.
> 
> That's the stuff right there.
> 
> Ooooooosh!


either I was fucked and ordered twice or the vendor did and doubled up my order, 40 more ingots arrived yesterday haha. You have a goodun then?! Nice vods btw


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 10, 2015)

I wanna go!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2015)

I want those pills lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

lmao easy tiger you've just straightened out.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2015)

Es are es man can't get hooked on em.. now if I were to buy vals for the come down that would be a right slippery slope (even with my crocs on)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

aye a couple the next day just to..... need fuckin hob nailed crocs man hahaha

now if ya had some nice greenery might be different.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2015)

Ugh don't talk about pot man I've still to put the fucking tent up haha but yeah I'll definitely get a bit of hash if I do get the pills can't be coming down sober


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

least your not picking bananas out out ya plants. I'm sick as a chip with it. still i spose I'll probably end up keeping more for myself if it's got a few pips in it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2015)

U should get one of em black lads..tyre pros at the lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2015)

look whats coming our way, gg4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

I've a guy looking to send a trade from the states soon Zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've a guy looking to send a trade from the states soon Zeddd


ghetto has it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

GG#4 side nug at 6 weeks that's snapped due to its own weight she's really stacking out now even the very lowest bugs are a good size


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 10, 2015)

looks lovely


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

It smells lovely too that little nugs stinking my room out lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just under 6 weeks immtaking em to 10 if she can handle itshe's a she's a beast and a frost monster


----------



## makka (Nov 10, 2015)

She does look very frosty for week 6


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeh I took that pic Friday everyday she's swelling more and pushing out side shoots now


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2015)

Is that from seed or a cut Ghetto? looks great dude.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

From cut dst mate the lad who gave it me had it from over the pond,its got the typical crinkly leaves that of the #4 and all the pics I've seen I'd say it s the real deal, I've also grown 2 phenos from seed too I didn't pop the seeds was a mate then he gave me the cuts I'vestill got one in bloom now


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2015)

can't wait to try the og cutting cause those s1's were the bollocks so i'm guessing the real deal is just as, if not more potent.

not had a stone like that since the dog in '11


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2015)

looks like the next level imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yehnzedd incant wait for this little bud to dry so I can smoke it, I know it'll be nothing like but still


----------



## ghb (Nov 10, 2015)

fight, fight, fight!.

fuck popping seeds man it's a right chore, let somebody else do all the hard work i say.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2015)

im booking a holiday next year if fattens up like in the vid


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lol true tho its wank when u grow something shit out ain't it , I'll do a scrambles when they rooted lmao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2015)

did u try that bhuddhas tree ghet? fuk me its a good product for fatness


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Haha me too man, no mate I've still a litre of this warrior to use only .5 a litre so taking fucking ages lol, I might buy some co!e harvest tho , pretty skint right now well not a penny actually lol pre harvest drought lmao I'll be "making it rain" come Xmas lool


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fuck me my last post didn't last long did it. Was only offering to babysit for ghetto for fuck sake lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Haha they after you for something?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone heard of LHO limonene honey oil? They do the extraction using D-limonene which is a terpene , suppose to leave the oil tasting of oranges and citrusy and its solvent free, I need to learn how to do it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

#4 starting the swell now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

And glue s1 last time with this girl solid yeikder tho just not keen on the taste


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Another guava shot love the terp profile on this lady it's so sweet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

they both do look pretty sweet ghetto lad. 32% thc though. If that's reet that's bonkers


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2015)

Everything looking gravy Ghetto.
Keep squeezing the hotdogs that are drying ffs....tis like watching paint. Just wanna smerk it noo.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

32% that is mad like ghb said tho the s1's were knockout so wouldn't surprise me man, I just wanna get em done and chopped , 

Haha DST its painstaking ain't it mate especially for us impatient sort and this time of year, that hotdog looked the mutts man she taking a while to crisp up yeh?


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2015)

Not really lad. I am just being an impatient fucker 

Smokable but not quite there...hotdog


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mmmm looks purrdy that does coated in resin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

That it the tents definitely going up today n once she's up I'm popping some beans n getting this shit rolling


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

pop the beans first then you'll have to put the tent up. that's how most my shit gets done. when it absolutely has to haha 4" tap root and it's first true set.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

That's a high level of commitment man dunno if that's a good idea lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been using PayPal so long that I'm retarded when it comes to paying with my card..fucker wasn't cashing out for the hydroponics store n I need it they've a tenner postage for all the soil n shit I need.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 11, 2015)

Fucking he'll when did u start putting this tent up lol must be some tea breaks round yours, I like the sound of it when do I start? Just smoking a j of this glue now and it's tickling the ode chest got quite a nice flav to it as well slightly like the s1 but more kushy/chemy a lot nicer , wish I never started all these ugorg beans now lol fucking typical ain't it


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've been using PayPal so long that I'm retarded when it comes to paying with my card..fucker wasn't cashing out for the hydroponics store n I need it they've a tenner postage for all the soil n shit I need.


Ring em in the shop, they even accept btc, maybe more ur line of currency lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Loool I was talking to em via the online messenger n it's sorted if the wrong billing address up so hopefully that's it sorted but I think my cards suspended on the site but it should be grand tomorrow. ..sound lads in all fairness.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Got my tent up...only took best part of a week haha


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2015)

Half of Syria just walked across Europe in that time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Pfft lol was paranoid that it didn't fit after you'd posted that about a past tent but I'd fitted both the Base n the head in to make sure it fits the area n once it did I'd no excuse n I promised myself a keif spliffs once I'd got it up so I kinda had to lol. If the Syrians smoked they'd not be in that situation in the first place


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

...never taking it down again if the landlord calls around I'll say it's a sun bathing tent lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lmao some comparison that and all true lol relax u lazy fucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

DST said:


> Half of Syria just walked across Europe in that time.


bet they could do with a toke by they time they hit lax's neck of the woods


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 11, 2015)

Spray tan booth I like it, what if he wants a go tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bet they could do with a toke by they time they hit lax's neck of the woods


They can fuck off we've enough poles for all of Europe here (even more than Poland )


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Spray tan booth I like it, what if he wants a go tho


I'll have a no gypsies sign outside it...that'll show em


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Lucozade time..damn spliff got my lazy now haha

Lazier**


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm saying it again , this glue is pure fyah nice n tasty and potent as fuck at 6 weeks ffs 10 week tackle is gonna put me to sleep , I think I'm in love


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> either I was fucked and ordered twice or the vendor did and doubled up my order, 40 more ingots arrived yesterday haha. You have a goodun then?! Nice vods btw


Yeah man, fuck me they're some top tackle.

Proper pickled I was, should have maybe laid off the voddy though, don't remember a thing after a certain point. lol

Had a 2 hour convo with my mate over the phone (don't remember), while chatting I apparantly fell down the stairs (don't remember), went to bed at some point (don't remember doing this), dragged myself out of bed for a drink about 7am and my specs where on the back of the toilet minus a lens, house lit up like Blackpool, the heating was on full blast, the back door was open, the PC on and still logged into facebook chat with some right gibberish gone on.

Fun.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

Sup guys, new UK grower here. Was laid in bed this morning and was thinking how safe it is to post on here? Is there anything I should be careful posting? I believe the laws are changing soon but just want to be sure!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Only 100% safe way we know is to get a large roll of tin foil (better the quality the safer you'll be) making sure the shiny sides on the outside then make a sailors style hat out of it n bish bash bosh the government can't read your toughs or ping ur brain to find out ur location or better yet grow some fucking balls n use an exif metadata remover if ur uploading pics..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

GCHQ collects all data from tinternet users with fibre optic broadband (only fibre optic mind you), have been for a few years, they're in cahoots with the NSA.

They know exactly where you've been and what you've posted, like a complete tinternet fingerprint.

Take from that what you will.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man, fuck me they're some top tackle.
> 
> Proper pickled I was, should have maybe laid off the voddy though, don't remember a thing after a certain point. lol
> 
> ...


lmao take a bow son! that's my kinda fucked up.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

evening fella,s wots everyone toking on this fine rainy day. chonging on a nice splif of jack and lovely it is too, hows ya head today yorkshireman ?
sounds like you enjoyed yr pills popping night. lucky bugger


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> hows ya head today yorkshireman ?
> sounds like you enjoyed yr pills popping night. lucky bugger


Quite ok to be honest.

Spent all day yesterday in bed watching shit TV and drinking pots of tea with my gut doing back flips, today my jaw still has a bit of fizz to it and my head is a little spaced (nerves are not quite right) but yeah, I've been plenty worse.

I've yet to eat though, feeling a curry when the Mrs gets in later.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Found some mother fucking weed, was moving some boxes to make room for the tent n caught a whiff of some green n on closer inspection I found the makings of a decent 3 skinner


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Only 100% safe way we know is to get a large roll of tin foil (better the quality the safer you'll be) making sure the shiny sides on the outside then make a sailors style hat out of it n bish bash bosh the government can't read your toughs or ping ur brain to find out ur location or better yet grow some fucking balls n use an exif metadata remover if ur uploading pics..


Downloaded an app that removes the data. Thanks. I know fuck all about Internet technology etc. Its not about growing balls. Would just rather my door not come off for a small personal grow.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

good to hear mate, mmm curry, now you got me thinking wot im gonna have for T. curry sounds mighty fine to me.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Found some mother fucking weed, was moving some boxes to make room for the tent n caught a whiff of some green n on closer inspection I found the makings of a decent 3 skinner


i always love those stash finds, quality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

good clean MD in them gar ablets man. even when you kick thew arse out of it you don;t feel too bad unless you've drank enough to make oli reed look lioke a lightweight


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

The place round the corner from me is a good gaff, looks like shithole but it has 5 stars scores on the doors and the food is damn good quality.

Tandoori mixed saag is my thing from there.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

funny enough i like those supermarket curry,s, maybe the indians round our way are shit lol sounds good YM


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good clean MD in them gar ablets man. even when you kick thew arse out of it you don;t feel too bad unless you've drank enough to make oli reed look lioke a lightweight


Yeah I'll second that, proper clean.

After I'd done the rest in and I was well and truly off it my eyes didn't go at all, there wasn't much grinding and I think my gut and dehydration was down to the voddy.

Well impressed, not had a tab of that quality for some time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> funny enough i like those supermarket curry,s, maybe the indians round our way are shit lol sounds good YM


Mumtaz make those supermarket currys, that's here too (I live in Bradford).

Still not a patch on the gaff round the corner though, too commercial and westernised is Mumtaz.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Downloaded an app that removes the data. Thanks. I know fuck all about Internet technology etc. Its not about growing balls. Would just rather my door not come off for a small personal grow.


If ur really paranoid run ur system through tor. Ur door won't be kicked in lol a few lads even posted face pics on here.like my momma always says "ain't nothing but a thing"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

Worth doing the research on pill report afore you get anything off the DN sites man.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

mumtaz sounds like pucka tucka lol enjoy fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> If ur really paranoid run ur system through tor. Ur door won't be kicked in lol a few lads even posted face pics on here.like my momma always says "ain't nothing but a thing"


aint no thing such as half way crooks! in for a penny hung for a sheep muahahahah


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I'll second that, proper clean.
> 
> After I'd done the rest in and I was well and truly off it my eyes didn't go at all, there wasn't much grinding and I think my gut and dehydration was down to the voddy.
> 
> Well impressed, not had a tab of that quality for some time.


What are they? We got Tomorrowlands around here at the moment and Instagrams. Heavy tabs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Aye I've seen the test on pill reports for those bars.

Straight to black fizzle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> What are they? We got Tomorrowlands around here at the moment and Instagrams. Heavy tabs.


Silver bars.

Netherlands newest press.

If you scout back a couple of pages I threw some pictures up.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> If ur really paranoid run ur system through tor. Ur door won't be kicked in lol a few lads even posted face pics on here.like my momma always says "ain't nothing but a thing"


Sound. I'll just use the app when uploading pictures.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

I was gonna get me sen one of those drip kits.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seriously been thinking about making my own brand test kits cos they can be quite expensive.

Need to source some various acids though, sulphuric and stuff.

Got the recipes for all the tests off DEA website.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Speaking of sheep whatever happened to Welshwizard he started around the time I did.


..or baz for that matter lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sound. I'll just use the app when uploading pictures.


No worries man lol their was this one newbie that uploaded pics n his location was on n all lol he didn't believe me till I pm'd him his location haha nice guy but I think it freaked him out a bit cuz that was the last of him


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Silver bars.
> 
> Netherlands newest press.
> 
> If you scout back a couple of pages I threw some pictures up.


They a follow on from gold bars? Noticed the md you uploaded was getting similar stuff a few months back. Nice big rock of the stuff. I tend to stay away from taking the stuff now tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Can I manage a bacon butty to set me on, hmmm?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've seriously been thinking about making my own brand test kits cos they can be quite expensive.
> 
> Need to source some various acids though, sulphuric and stuff.
> 
> Got the recipes for all the tests off DEA website.



wot those blinga,s go for each mate?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> No worries man lol their was this one newbie that uploaded pics n his location was on n all lol he didn't believe me till I pm'd him his location haha nice guy but I think it freaked him out a bit cuz that was the last of him


Well I've got some in a thread but it won't let me edit the thread now? What should I do? Hahaa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> They a follow on from gold bars?


Same crew apparantly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> wot those blinga,s go for each mate?


What the pills?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

4 for a tenner used to be the going rate few years back


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

yeh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Lol @ blingas...u English crack me up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well I've got some in a thread but it won't let me edit the thread now? What should I do? Hahaa


Is ur location off on ur phone?. .nows the time to buy that tinfoil


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> 4 for a tenner used to be the going rate few years back


6 for 10er when I started back in about 2004. The likes of cherries, sharks, windmills, butterfly's etc... Used to be so much better then.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is ur location off on ur phone?. .nows the time to buy that tinfoil


It shows up when I check the pictures in my old thread. But doesn't on the ones I just uploaded. Just turned it off completely now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Lol, 4 for a tenner is pub food shite prices.

Cheapest I've ever punted pills at was 3 for £10 on pub food shite.


These are going out at £10's each or 2 for £15.

If you're a pal they're £7.50's each.

You can split em into 3 and still get your groove on.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

hey so im kinda a newb here i seen in the journals sec you cant post unless asked, so,s that mean you cant like leave a nice comment like subbed or great grow or woteva. never known it at other places.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Should be grand man but if you're really worried contact sunni she's a good mod.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Should be grand man but if you're really worried contact sunni she's a good mod.


Will do. Thanks for info


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, 4 for a tenner is pub food shite prices.
> 
> Cheapest I've ever punted pills at was 3 for £10 on pub food shite.
> 
> ...



yeh i assumed they where better than the cheap shite, just wondered, those pub crap need about 6 to get a kick lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> 6 for 10er when I started back in about 2004. The likes of cherries, sharks, windmills, butterfly's etc... Used to be so much better then.


I've had all those, shite compared to these pukkas.

I've a mate done 6 of those cherrys in one pop, not a patch on 1 of these bars.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

I was buying cherrys @ 80p a pop on 50's.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

any you guys got grow threads to take a butchers at?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had all those, shite compared to these pukkas.
> 
> I've a mate done 6 of those cherrys in one pop, not a patch on 1 of these bars.


I was only aged 13/14 back then lol. Never seemed to feel like shit the next day. Used to remember eyes rolling and flickering back then too which doesn't seem to happen now. Last pills I tried were Louis Vuittons and didn't really do much but they had a good report.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> It shows up when I check the pictures in my old thread. But doesn't on the ones I just uploaded. Just turned it off completely now.


Nice house btw lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> any you guys got grow threads to take a butchers at?


We mostly just throw updates in here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> What you mean? This directed at me?


No mate.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We mostly just throw updates in here.


oh i see cool i can do that thanks @Tym.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nice house btw lol


Ha thanks


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

Afternoon fuckers !!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> hey so im kinda a newb here i seen in the journals sec you cant post unless asked, so,s that mean you cant like leave a nice comment like subbed or great grow or woteva. never known it at other places.


no one here really gives a fuk if they get likes tbh, this is comedy central and the ym has made me lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> this is comedy central and the ym has made me lmfao


Glad to oblige. lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

Glad I picked this forum to sign up to


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Glad I picked this forum to sign up to


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Glad I picked this forum to sign up to


you wont like the hazing its savage


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

I tried they blue Instagram pills a cpl weeks back and they were decent tackle. Got me out my tits for a good 6 hours on a full one. Not quite as good as the green 2k Dutch pills I had the other month but not far away !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

My pals birthday on the 30th.

We're gonna get on it Monday morning.

Should be some serious sillyness.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Glad I picked this forum to sign up to


You just got the lads on a good day. Any other time they would have ripped u a new one lol !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My pals birthday on the 30th.
> 
> We're gonna get on it Monday morning.
> 
> Should be some serious sillyness.


My birthday the first week of December I'm gonna be fucked my mates have planned a pub crawl then back to my mates for an all night drink and drugs fest. Can't fucking wait !


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I tried they blue Instagram pills a cpl weeks back and they were decent tackle. Got me out my tits for a good 6 hours on a full one. Not quite as good as the green 2k Dutch pills I had the other month but not far away !!


Yeah they were the blue ones. I didn't have them but seen a few people on them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Ooooh this bacon butty is funky. lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no one here really gives a fuk if they get likes tbh, this is comedy central and the ym has made me lmfao


yeh i wasnt talking about likes nor this thread i was reffering the the grow journals thread

this statement
*Do Not Post In Other People's Grow Journals Unless Asked*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

7 Jack Frost trees (various phenos) under 1200w HPS @ 11 days 12/12, doing the vert bare bulb thing.

  

Jack Frost clones (various pheno's).



3 phenos vegging up for clones of something I'm calling Blue Grape (Blues x Grape Kush), gifted by Pukka ages ago.



With a handful of autos chugging along in the back, gifted by Mogggys ages ago.





And the lot need watering as I've done sod all for the last 3 days. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Thought I was about right.


----------



## makka (Nov 11, 2015)

do you remember them e's with the crown on it they was only ones i took and they blew mi fucking head off lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

makka said:


> do you remember them e's with the crown on it they was only ones i took and they blew mi fucking head off lol


Rolexs?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just found the pic from the other week of the blue Instagram and hello kitty pills I had.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

I think it would be cool if they did a polo mint press


----------



## makka (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't know I think so tho Rolex we just called them crowns lol I was only 14 man I Shit Mi self tbh aha


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

makka said:


> do you remember them e's with the crown on it they was only ones i took and they blew mi fucking head off lol


lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

makka said:


> Don't know I think so tho Rolex we just called them crowns lol I was only 14 man I Shit Mi self tbh aha


Was same age to. Dunno how I managed to blend it getting home walking past me ma haha


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

haha just hope ya didnt shit yaself like macka she would have soon clocked ya stinkin of poo lol. pills can make ya talk a load of shit too lmao, some are more long lasting than others.lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 11, 2015)

rite fucktards im off, got mi livers and shish diary to update owert road, l8rs cocksuckers ........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

You know you're hardcore when you throw up your second pill coming up on the first, pick the cunt up of the floor and swallow it again.


Ecstasy honeymoon days.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2015)

Evening all....


----------



## "HEMPEROR" (Nov 11, 2015)

evening growers lol wuzz apnin lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Get lost loser


"HEMPEROR" said:


> evening growers lol wuzz apnin lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 11, 2015)

all this pill talk maken my mouth water


----------



## "HEMPEROR" (Nov 11, 2015)

thats not very nice


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> all this pill talk maken my mouth water


Usually the opposite ... Dry mouth ha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nice house btw lol


Had it deleted. Find it now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 11, 2015)

waters b4 it gose in ya mouth lol best one i ever had was the Mitsubishi Evo s


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Had it deleted. Find it now


Nice one man... n u took the pic with an iPhone 6s..at 00:47 today n u didn't use a flash.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nice one man... n u took the pic with an iPhone 6s


Yeah did with them. Did you save it? Ha,


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2015)

Nah imma delete it now just remembered I'd still had it there lol I need to save it to read it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 11, 2015)

any u boys got the f5 box's


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> any u boys got the f5 box's


That one of them skyboxes?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah imma delete it now just remembered I'd still had it there lol I need to save it to read it.


Didn't have a clue it did that. I knew it had the info while on the phone but thought it lost it all when it was uploaded. Does it work on social media etc?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> That one of them skyboxes?


yeh man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Didn't have a clue it did that. I knew it had the info while on the phone but thought it lost it all when it was uploaded. Does it work on social media etc?


Yeah it works that way on any site u upload pics to. If u don't erase the data it will show up to anyone that checks.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 11, 2015)

"HEMPEROR" said:


> evening growers lol wuzz apnin lol


And who the fuck are you ???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Done a curry in, few cans of coke.

Right as rain.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah it works that way on any site u upload pics to. If u don't erase the data it will show up to anyone that checks.


shittt easy to catch people out then


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Done a curry in, few cans of coke.
> 
> Right as rain.


Take out? Supposed to be having a dominoes myself but started feeling sick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah.

I've looked at a Dominoes menu once, fuck those prices.

Can get 3 stone baked deep pan meat feast and 2 bottles of coke for less than the price of one cheese and tom Doms round here.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I've looked at a Dominoes menu once, fuck those prices.
> 
> Can get 3 stone baked deep pan meat feast and 2 bottles of coke for less than the price of one cheese and tom Doms round here.


They ain't too bad when u use the promo codes and shit but there's far better pizzas to be had out there


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I've looked at a Dominoes menu once, fuck those prices.
> 
> Can get 3 stone baked deep pan meat feast and 2 bottles of coke for less than the price of one cheese and tom Doms round here.


I'm not the one paying though lol is a rip off otherwise


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 11, 2015)

Whenever u pop a loads seeds it soon makes you realise how much fuckin quicker clones are, fuckin right ballache tbh, better pay off..


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Whenever u pop a loads seeds it soon makes you realise how much fuckin quicker clones are, fuckin right ballache tbh, better pay off..


Looked into cloning seems fairly easy. Something I'm going to try maybe on 3rd, 4th grow. How many times you done it?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Looked into cloning seems fairly easy. Something I'm going to try maybe on 3rd, 4th grow. How many times you done it?


Mate its one of the easiest things related to growing you will do, snip a cutting off the plant, whack it in a rockwool cube/rootriot/coco plug etc n just leave it for a week or 2 keeping it moist etc n ur sorted, also plenty of guides online etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Ugh I've to finish up the whole tent fiasco shits gone on for a week now


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ugh I've to finish up the whole tent fiasco shits gone on for a week now


Calm down .. hav a val


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Haha..would be sweet Tomorrow to wake up n all my shits setup like the time I'd woken up thinking I'd trimming to do but found my crop trimmed haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Haha..would be sweet Tomorrow to wake up n all my shits setup like the time I'd woken up thinking I'd trimming to do but found my crop trimmed haha


Or that time u taught u woke up thinkin u came hme wit a fine bird only to realise it was a tranny ... ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Jokes on u I've never woken up next to a fine bird lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Fucking bang tidy song


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 12, 2015)

yeh had same problem but ive never gone to bed with a ugly bird just woke up nest to a few


----------



## numberfour (Nov 12, 2015)

"HEMPEROR" said:


> evening growers lol wuzz apnin lol


Just outta interest, are you the same Hemperor from IC mag?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jokes on u I've never woken up next to a fine bird lol


Exactly


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Or that time u taught u woke up thinkin u came hme wit a fine bird only to realise it was a tranny ... ha


This true? Had a similar experience off a "meeting" website haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> This true? Had a similar experience off a "meeting" website haha


Some things shouldnt be shared dude lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

What u be at with the courting sites? What ever happened to the days when ud beat her over the head with a club n drag her back to ur cave by the hair?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

im not bothered about my experience ha it was an experience hagha

Well that's to much hard work these days. Plus there's no decent clubs around and it's not easy to get hold of chloroform. It wasn't a courting site, it was just for the humpty dumpy , one or two messages and you're away, some women just left the front door open you go in, bosh, then away haha was great.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Great till u found out it was a man afterwards n despite what u mates say it does make u gay lol


----------



## makka (Nov 12, 2015)

It sounds like dogging to me except it's not on a carpark lol hope u bagged up hhaa


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

it looked like a women. And you know what they say... A wet mouth is better than a dry hand haha

Yeah it's actually a swinging site but there are single people on it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> ...


???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 12, 2015)

i think for the first time he is speachless lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

What a fag lol just popped 7 deepbluex liver n 5 cheese bukakke just noticed 8ve a dinar fem cheese seed barney's farm lsd left n 3 fireballs n a few dogs aswell not to mention an auto widow that I'll probably never pop


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

What did u expect?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 12, 2015)

haha ive got an auto ak going at min was free so thought fuck it may as well only small but budding ok give me something to smoke i guess


----------



## makka (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


>


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

shocked.....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

got some wifes relies gunna visit, gonna turn the fans down a bit and hope they don't notice


----------



## makka (Nov 12, 2015)

hate havin visitors man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sound like topdog and baz would get on like a house on fire lol, wank having folk around ain't it man, this growing lark has turned me into a recluse


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Best way to be is a recluse..once you've a load of smoke I suppose lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeh gets wank sometimes tho mate bordeline depressive lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

That just means ur not smoking enough pot man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's the Exo all jarred up to start curing. Weighed in at 3 oz 19g from that one plant ! I'm reasonably happy with that, it will tide me over at least till I chop the other 5 in about 4 weeks !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 12, 2015)

haha that bird got 8 years for pretending to be a man http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-34799692


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

Lol.

got sent a 12" fan instead of a 6" n I set it up and put the bitch in but dunno if it's to big?? Got an 80x80x160 tent. I've angled the fan up on the lowest setting. What sort of movement should I be aiming for from the plants?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

Got 4 , 6 day old seedlings in there. Few inches tall with second nodes growing


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Got 4 , 6 day old seedlings in there. Few inches tall with second nodes growing


Lol u don't really need much movement at all at that stage, and I'm guessing u mean an oscillating fan and not an extractor as 12" is far to big an extractor for an 80x80 tent. 
I've got a 7" oscillating in a 1x1x2m tent and that does perfect with 6 plants in there.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Lol u don't really need much movement at all at that stage, and I'm guessing u mean an oscillating fan and not an extractor as 12" is far to big an extractor for an 80x80 tent.
> I've got a 7" oscillating in a 1x1x2m tent and that does perfect with 6 plants in there.


Yeah it's an oscillating, got a 4" extractor at the top. 

I'd read a few times to get them in early to build the thicker stems. When would you say it's time to put them in? They just wobble a few cm each time the fan passes at the moment.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah it's an oscillating, got a 4" extractor at the top.
> 
> I'd read a few times to get them in early to build the thicker stems. When would you say it's time to put them in? They just wobble a few cm each time the fan passes at the moment.


Keep them in now but just have it on the low setting and blowing between the light and tops of the plants rather than directly onto the little plants. Yeah a bit of movement helps the stems but too much can fuck them as well !


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Keep them in now but just have it on the low setting and blowing between the light and tops of the plants rather than directly onto the little plants. Yeah a bit of movement helps the stems but too much can fuck them as well !


Ok that's great. Would you shut the fan off when the lighting is off? Seen a few discussions on that too. Or is that just down to personal preference?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Ok that's great. Would you shut the fan off when the lighting is off? Seen a few discussions on that too. Or is that just down to personal preference?


It's your choice but I always have my fans running 24/7 it's only my lights that are on a timer ! Remember when ur lights are off humidity goes up so u want the air movement to help avoid any chances of mold developing later on in flower !


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's your choice but I always have my fans running 24/7 it's only my lights that are on a timer ! Remember when ur lights are off humidity goes up so u want the air movement to help avoid any chances of mold developing later on in flower !


Will leave them running then. I had read a good point that wind and rain doesn't just happen during the day so it's fine to leave them on. 

Thanks man.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

Think i need to stop drinkin for a bit been on a bad run for a bit now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't be a quitter man


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

I say this as im sitting in the pub ha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Think i need to stop drinkin for a bit been on a bad run for a bit now


I had 2 days off then went out for lunch on my own and got pissed up, nice bit of dover sole and chips


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I had 2 days off then went out for lunch on my own and got pissed up, nice bit of dover sole and chips


Just sent u a txt a few mins ago man..


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Think i need to stop drinkin for a bit been on a bad run for a bit now


Must get boring drinkin Guinness all the time as well?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Must get boring drinkin Guinness all the time as well?


I tink id be a lot more bored of i was u  .. so il keep drinkin guinness and u keep askin dumb questions  ...

The drink helps me lauf more at ur dumbness


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I tink id be a lot more bored of i was u  .. so il keep drinkin guinness and u keep askin dumb questions  ...
> 
> The drink helps me lauf more at ur dumbness


Shame the drink doesn't help with your dumb spelling though pal


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Shame the drink doesn't help with your dumb spelling though pal


Aww grammer annoy u ... pitty u cant read aswel as u spell maybe i cud fck of sumwer else and look up all ur bitchy q's


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Aww grammer annoy u ... pitty u cant read aswel as u spell maybe i cud fck of sumwer else and look up all ur bitchy q's


This made no sense. But don't worry about it, There was a time I couldn't handle my drink either. Haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

The new sherlock movie is pretty slick


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> The new sherlock movie is pretty slick


Mr Holmes? 

Think the ones with Robert Downey Jr in would take some beating.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

It's the Ian McKellen one..not that rediculous Robert one lol

That movie reminded me of the wild wild west with that will Smith lad


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

The Sherlock with Benedict cumberbacht in it is a good series especially the episode where he's hiding in the opium house getting out his tits lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

U seen thc24/7 recently lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The Sherlock with Benedict cumberbacht in it is a good series especially the episode where he's hiding in the opium house getting out his tits lol.


opium dens are the nutz imo always noobs spewing whilst u experience bliss for the first month anyways


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> U seen thc24/7 recently lol


he was crying last time cos of his 44 oz that looked like a q lmfao


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> faggot cock sucking hermies don't tend to last too long on the thread


They say the ones who rant on about homos are usually the gay ones themselves. How do you fit your plants in the closet when you're clearly already in there?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> The Sherlock with Benedict cumberbacht in it is a good series especially the episode where he's hiding in the opium house getting out his tits lol.


That the American ones alright aswel but benedict for the win.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> he was crying last time cos of his 44 oz that looked like a q lmfao


Think he may have crawled out of his crying spot and renamed himself !


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's the Ian McKellen one..not that rediculous Robert one lol
> 
> That movie reminded me of the wild wild west with that will Smith lad


Might give it a try. I liked them ones but I know what you mean


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> They say the ones who rant on about homos are usually the gay ones themselves. How do you fit your plants in the closet when you're clearly already in there?


5 children and 3 homos in the hospital kinda proves it lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> They say the ones who rant on about homos are usually the gay ones themselves. How do you fit your plants in the closet when you're clearly already in there?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

You've put 5 children in the hospital? Lool


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3541256


Not sure if srs?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> 5 children and 3 homos in the hospital kinda proves it lol


Fuck sake zeddd lay off the kiddie bashing lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Not sure if srs?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3541263


I'm not religious


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck sake zeddd lay off the kiddie bashing lol


lol fukin commas do matter, 5 children fathered not hospitalised lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> I'm not religious


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3541266


Why are you posting leprechauns? Are you Irish too?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Why are you posting leprechauns? Are you Irish too?


mate go toke and talk theres plenty gender benders there for you imo


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

cant stand pikeys lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> cant stand pikeys lmao


Go sit in a corner.dumbass


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

ok but only cuz you told me too. anything for you sweet heart


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> This made no sense. But don't worry about it, There was a time I couldn't handle my drink either. Haha


Theres a gay uk thread sum wer on site i suggest u find it...


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> U fuk off m8


I tink ur done here .. givin me a bit a stick ok ... but dnt ever speak to master like that ever ..... ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> They say the ones who rant on about homos are usually the gay ones themselves. How do you fit your plants in the closet when you're clearly already in there?


Wow i guess ur about 12 ... u seem very intelligent...


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

tek ya tongue outa his ass lmao brown nose, here,s an hancky, wipe off the dingleberry,s lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Why are you posting leprechauns? Are you Irish too?


Fuk me i wish i was a dumb as u .... the shit i cud get away wit....


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> cant stand pikeys lmao


Must be a cunt livin wit ur family


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

rite im off to the grown ups forum, uk thread got abandoned there, wonder why lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> rite im off to the grown ups forum, uk thread got abandoned there, wonder why lmao


Cunts like u ...


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Must be a cunt livin wit ur family


yeh it is, always one of us getting locked up for knocking jippo,s out, arr its a tuff life,


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh yea mate just hme from prague... ha  .. know its a gimmic but fuk it il still drink it ...


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Cunts like u ...


you know that, now stay the fuck away, im surprised between here and the farm you dont get your full of bullshit, maybe your an exception. laterz fucktards. im off to smoke a spliff of real cheese, ill leave you guys to your fake exo,s lmao....


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> you know that, now stay the fuck away, im surprised between here and the farm you dont get your full of bullshit, maybe your an exception. laterz fucktards. im off to smoke a spliff of real cheese, ill leave you guys to your fake exo,s lmao....




HA HA HA... im not on any other site so blow it out ur ass ...

Well except for DN sites ..


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 12, 2015)

thats cuz they wont have ya.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> thats cuz they wont have ya.


Nope just met sum great lads here so dnt need to run around like a bitch ...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2015)

shit im 2 bottles in and the mrs period can gtf, imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shit im 2 bottles in and the mrs period can gtf, imo


So can all the bitches round here man..


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk me i wish i was a dumb as u .... the shit i cud get away wit....


Wasted wish that. You're far dumber already, buddy.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> So can all the bitches round here man..


 
ooooooooo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 12, 2015)

My mates new track !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2015)

What market u lads using abraxas doesn't seem to be coming back...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 12, 2015)

heres my little garden at min bk 2 ssh ph is a bit off but im working on it


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> heres my little garden at min bk 2 ssh ph is a bit off but im working on it View attachment 3541318 View attachment 3541319 View attachment 3541320


foliar spray it imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> foliar spray it imo


ok m8 just a light feed tho i take it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

With nutrients...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

haha i edited it as i thought to my self lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ok m8 just a light feed tho i take it


half strength nutes with a bit o cal mag, foliar has a wider pH uptake so will prob rescue that one u havnt fed properly lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

thing is all off that had was of with ph cos my ph pen was wrong but a few waters of 6.5 brought most of them bk lol just the ones at back lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

i 


zeddd said:


> half strength nutes with a bit o cal mag, foliar has a wider pH uptake so will prob rescue that one u havnt fed properly lol


would epson salt be ok as i dont have any cal mag


----------



## makka (Nov 13, 2015)

There's no calcium in Epsom salts just sayin pomps


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 13, 2015)

Yo. Happy Friday guys. Shame it's the 13th


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys!! Pics for you! Time for another harvest!!! 

Positronics ain't lying when they say up to 600g, I've done 530 and 550g a few times now. Would rec.

Just used bio bizz nutes coz this ain't no hobby. 

It's November, I'm celebrating 2 yrs of not working. I haven't been growing that long.  

Happy growing!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

Think I just got slightly aroused.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

@dangledo How are you mate? Been thinkin about you and told a few people your story. Hope all is well and improving (?)


----------



## dangledo (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> @dangledo How are you mate? Been thinkin about you and told a few people your story. Hope all is well and improving (?)


awwww, doing well, thanks lahada! ive got an appointment coming up real soon. they will measure it again to see if it is reducing in size. my wife took before shots, and thinks it is getting smaller. its only been a couple months since I started using the oil. it seemed to get slightly worse in the beginning, but now is raising from the skin and not as inflamed! i really do not want to go the route of using the 'radiation lotion' so ill be making up some more rso this weekend. if it is in fact getting smaller, i cant wait to drop that tidbit on the doc!!

your budulars look amazing! killin it as always


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Positronics ain't lying when they say up to 600g, I've done 530 and 550g a few times now. Would rec.
> 
> Just used bio bizz nutes coz this ain't no hobby.


That means 600g dry.

If you say you're pulling 18-19oz (dry) from each plant in soil using Biobizz nutes without vegging trees for ages I call bullshit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

dangledo said:


> awwww, doing well, thanks lahada! ive got an appointment coming up real soon. they will measure it again to see if it is reducing in size. my wife took before shots, and thinks it is getting smaller. its only been a couple months since I started using the oil. it seemed to get slightly worse in the beginning, but now is raising from the skin and not as inflamed! i really do not want to go the route of using the 'radiation lotion' so ill be making up some more rso this weekend. if it is in fact getting smaller, i cant wait to drop that tidbit on the doc!!
> 
> your budulars look amazing! killin it as always


That is brilliant news. I'm very happy for you. I was in a club the other day and I said to the guy that my friend had cancer this year, he immediately went to the cabinet and pulled out CBD oil. Our friends are producing it. 2 drops on our fingers and we both had some. It's that easy here so PM me if you want some help please. I'd be more than happy to oblige. I had mapping done when I was 17. Those pics can help. You know what you're doing.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That means 600g dry.
> 
> If you say you're pulling 18-19oz (dry) from each plant in soil using Biobizz nutes without vegging trees for ages I call bullshit.


Get 12x 7 litre pots and put them into flower at 30cms. 9 weeks later expect 44 DRY grams per pot. Truly flattered that you think I'm an unbelievable grower! Thanks a lot. 

There must be a reason why ALL my lights are on blue rhino.....no other strains. Must be hitting some targets?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2015)

Think yorkie took u up wrong lol, he reckoned ur gettin 18 oz per pot. How long u vegging to get 44 g per plant.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That is brilliant news. I'm very happy for you. I was in a club the other day and I said to the guy that my friend had cancer this year, he immediately went to the cabinet and pulled out CBD oil. Our friends are producing it. 2 drops on our fingers and we both had some. It's that easy here so PM me if you want some help please. I'd be more than happy to oblige. I had mapping done when I was 17. Those pics can help. You know what you're doing.



thx! may have to take you up on that it really is a shame that they are willing to prosecute us for trying to get our own meds. something that has shown to not only help, but put it completely in remission. that isn't a poison(radiation). without a test on my buds, i kinda feel I'm chasing my tail. i just may make a 15 hour drive to grab some clones legally. smh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Get 12x 7 litre pots and put them into flower at 30cms. 9 weeks later expect 44 DRY grams per pot. Truly flattered that you think I'm an unbelievable grower!


Exactly, you're getting 44g (1.6oz) per plant, not the mythical 530-550g (18-19oz) you've just stated!


When a seed company states "up to 600g" that means per plant, not divided by however many plants you've got ffs.

I don't think you're an unbelievable grower, I think you're a grower that's unbelievable (don't get ahead of yourself).

1.6oz per plant at that size is average.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Think yorkie took u up wrong lol, he reckoned ur gettin 18 oz per pot. How long u vegging to get 44 g per plant.


Because that's what "up to 600g" means when stated by a breeder.

She's misunderstood, it's obvious with the statement she made........."Positronics ain't lying when they say up to 600g, I've done 530 and 550g a few times now."


530-550g would look fucking weak if she had 500 plants eh!?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly, you're getting 44g (1.6oz) per plant, not the mythical 530-550g (18-19oz) you've just stated!
> 
> 
> When a seed company states "up to 600g" that means per plant, not divided by however many plants you've got ffs.
> ...


No, what's wrong with your maths?

I got 530g from 12 plants in one square. I got 550g from 9 plants in hydro of the same pheno.

Clearly you are not hitting the figures. What you wanna be aiming for is 1 gram per watt. It doesn't matter how you do it. 4 plants, 12, 16. That's your aim. Fill the canopy up. The final weight per SQUARE IS WHAT MATTERS.

Which of course I nearly am achieving with a 600w light.

The more you doubt this the more obvious is it that you are getting very low yields. What a shame. 300g/sq is it? 

Can I see your plant pics please.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because that's what "up to 600g" means when stated by a breeder.
> 
> She's misunderstood, it's obvious with the statement she made........."Positronics ain't lying when they say up to 600g, I've done 530 and 550g a few times now."
> 
> ...


I always thought most breeders claimed that per square metre not per plant as most of those figures have a m/2 next to them


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

dangledo said:


> thx! may have to take you up on that it really is a shame that they are willing to prosecute us for trying to get our own meds. something that has shown to not only help, but put it completely in remission. that isn't a poison(radiation). without a test on my buds, i kinda feel I'm chasing my tail. i just may make a 15 hour drive to grab some clones legally. smh.


I'll PM you later. Got lights starting to come on now and the pitbull needs a walk!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I always thought most breeders claimed that per square metre not per plant as most of those figures have a m/2 next to them


Exactamente ! Which is why I think 600g per sq with 600w is possible. 

You've always been observant. This is key.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because that's what "up to 600g" means when stated by a breeder.
> 
> She's misunderstood, it's obvious with the statement she made........."Positronics ain't lying when they say up to 600g, I've done 530 and 550g a few times now."
> 
> ...


I thot the same when reading it first yorkie, thot she meant per plant cos that's usually what the breeders talk about, either per plant or per m2


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Think yorkie took u up wrong lol, he reckoned ur gettin 18 oz per pot. How long u vegging to get 44 g per plant.


Hey, just the clones takes ages (blue) 14 days and then 2 weeks to veg to 30cms.

I hate watering. Not PH -ing either. Hope this helps...

When they state per plant is for Mother Earth, no pots outdoor. Indoor figures are always g/M2


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, what's wrong with your maths?
> 
> I got 530g from 12 plants in one square. I got 550g from 9 plants in hydro of the same pheno.
> 
> ...



Usually seed breeders state the potential yield per seed,per pot size, per days flowering, per medium (it's the standard).

If Positronics have stated per square metre then fair enough.


I'm off to the grow shop, if I can find some plant pics when I get back I'll post some sure.

But no, I smash those yields.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

shes full of shit imo lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shes full of shit imo lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3541674 View attachment 3541676 View attachment 3541677 View attachment 3541680
> 
> Hi Guys!! Pics for you! Time for another harvest!!!
> 
> ...


You done a journal? Looks great


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> shes full of shit imo lol


 

Nah mate! I'd say your plants are full of shit. And this was your Avi picture! Lmfao. How do you get it so wrong and still go around advising others? 

Now you want Pompey to over feed and burn his plants too?! 

You are so full of shit it's a joke. Mainly driven my misogynystic views and how men are superior.

There's loads of woman on this site that outgrow you so get used to it. YOUR PICS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 13, 2015)

Let's see yorkie's garden. He grows the fuck outta that exo.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

oh my fukin life we got Ribena greasing up to her now, cant even have a fukin joke on here these days without some cunt goinginto meltdown lmfao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

did i miss something cant seem to see any one telling me to feed the plants? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Think I just got slightly aroused.


must be them small hands


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

yeah pompey don't think ur gonna burn your plants man bird noes nothing of foliar feeding she thinks it competes with root uptake lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When they state per plant is for Mother Earth, no pots outdoor. Indoor figures are always g/M2


Shut up silly sod, I've just checked Positronics website and per plant they're stating around 120g which is 4oz.

4oz per plant is about average for a 6-8 litre pot grown under a 600w bulb (I can do that with a 400w).

Outside with no pots per plant would smash your per square metre indoor yields chick! (depending where in the world you are gowing).


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

ah right


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

seems im wasting coco then growing oin 10l pots lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

Well the escalated quickly lol


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4oz per plant is about average for a 6-8 litre pot hydro grown under a 600w


that depends on how many plants are crammed into a space. the more plants, the less per plant yield. yields will be higher w hydro as well, over soil.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that depends on how many plants are crammed into a space. the more plants, the less per plant yield. yields will be higher w hydro as well, over soil.


No, the more plants in the same space doesn't mean less yield (provided they're not overshadowing each other).

The more floor space with the same light means less yield.



For example you could have 1 x 600w bulb lighting up a 1 square metre tent.

Given the same veg time and pot size you could have 1 plant or 4 plants in there, they would all yield the same 4oz average, it makes no difference.

Now you give the same scenario to a 1.5m square tent and the yield will go down, because the light is spread across more space.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Obviously you can't grow 12 full sized plants to maturity in a 1 square metre tent though and pull 4 oz each.

Once you start squeezing loads of small plants in then yes, you're right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm going on growing proper plants, not loads of these little shitty 1.5oz jobs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> seems im wasting coco then growing oin 10l pots lol


Biggest pots I grow in really is 10L airpots, can grow some monsters in them.

I've had 10oz out of 10L of soil in a builders bucket before now though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

My ram fan from the hydroponics stores savage!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 13, 2015)

Turns out phone is beyond repair. Fuck sake.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3541726
> 
> Nah mate! I'd say your plants are full of shit. And this was your Avi picture! Lmfao. How do you get it so wrong and still go around advising others?
> 
> ...


I'm probably the most unbiased opinion you'll get with zeddds grows n in all fairness I've gotten a bud off him before n it's some of the best smoke I've had.think that pics of a tester from breeders boutique...was on the hunt for a pink pheno or something.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

i veg till 1.5ft / 2ft then flower so would it be best to keep the 10l pots
im going to give more plants less veg soon aswell see how i get on lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

10oz in 10L of soil.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Don't remember how much this pulled but not as much as it looks I know that.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

have to say that first one in the bath is impressive in 10 l pot, mad photo or small bath lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> have to say that first one in the bath is impressive in 10 l pot, mad photo or small bath lol


Standard bath mate.

That was the long lost 'Smelly Fingerez' Lemon King used to bang on about.

Those Airpots the second is in are 10L too.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

yeh i brought the air pots but water comes out every where so went bk to 10l round pots


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i brought the air pots but water comes out every where so went bk to 10l round pots


Not if you don't sling it in all at once.
10L airpots will take 3L+ of water before you get bottom run off.

If you take the rose off the end of the watering can and put 1L in at once it shouldn't leak out of the sides either.
Airpots have the first 2 rows of holes from the top of the pot blocked up for exactly that reason.

They have a top and a bottom.


----------



## jinkyj (Nov 13, 2015)

good afternoon uk some white lemon day 49 of 12/12, nutes were wilkos liquid seaweed, plantmagic oldtimers veg /bloom also fed with bloombastic and terpinator and the occasional dash of cal-mag.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Last time I did the clone only's.

5 Psycho + 3 Exo @ 10 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not if you don't sling it in all at once.
> 10L airpots will take 3L+ of water before you get bottom run off.
> 
> If you take the rose off the end of the watering can and put 1L in at once it shouldn't leak out of the sides either.
> ...


haha i prob had them upside down then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Dog S1.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Think that'll do.

Too much of a ballache trying to find the fuckers.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

looking good tho man so how many plants would u say and what pot size for the 4x4 tent just that i wanna drop the veg time but still get the same amount i was getting 15oz of 4 plants but last grow i had 20oz of 5 plants


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> looking good tho man so how many plants would u say and what pot size for the 4x4 tent just that i wanna drop the veg time but still get the same amount i was getting 15oz of 4 plants but last grow i had 20oz of 5 plants


How long were you vegging for?


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2015)

i find a longer veg to be better allround. Nice picys yorkie!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Cheers Westy.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice few posts of pics yman. I remember most of they grows from when you were doing them.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah the older lot will remember.

Think the clone only's are the newest out of that lot, but still last year I think.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How long were you vegging for?


about 6-7 weeks roughly m8


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> about 6-7 weeks roughly m8



You could probably stick 9 in 6L pots of coco, 3 rows of 3 and veg for 3-4 weeks under a 600w.

If you don't pull about 3oz per plant you're shit.

If you don't pull 2 per as a minimum you want to give the game up.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

Lol Yorkie....not all strains yield the same though. So its kind of hard to say if you don't pull x from a plabt you are a shit grower. Just my opinion though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Lol Yorkie....not all strains yield the same though. So its kind of hard to say if you don't pull x from a plabt you are a shit grower. Just my opinion though.


Given, but within reason I stand by that.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You could probably stick 9 in 6L pots of coco, 3 rows of 3 and veg for 3-4 weeks under a 600w.
> 
> If you don't pull about 3oz per plant you're shit.
> 
> If you don't pull 2 per as a minimum you want to give the game up.


lol no presser then as i was going getting 3.5oz per with 6 weeks veg lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Was supposed to come over as a bit sarcastic mind. lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

haha can never tell with u


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone else have problems loading the site on Android? Tried chrome and Firefox neither load?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2015)

> Theyorkshireman, post: 12065121, member: 240826"]You could probably stick 9 in 6L pots of coco, 3 rows of 3 and veg for 3-4 weeks under a 600w.
> 
> If you don't pull about 3oz per plant you're shit.
> 
> If you don't pull 2 per as a minimum you want to give the game up.


So if he doesnt pull 27 oz off a 600 he's shit?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2015)

Cookies nom nom


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cookies nom nom View attachment 3541960


Can't see the pic lad. Probably my phone.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> So if he doesnt pull 27 oz off a 600 he's shit?


He was taken the piss m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2015)

Was gonna say I thought 27 oz off a 600 is smashing it lol, yeh must be ya phone DST mine never used to like the full images lol, only 3 weeks left now not like I'm counting down or anything , can't wait to crop man


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cookies nom nom View attachment 3541960


Looks tasty m8, as per usual, nice and frosty. My seeds have all sprouted but fuckin taking ages to grow, probly just normal and just seems like it cos ain't done any in a while


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Looks tasty m8, as per usual, nice and frosty. My seeds have all sprouted but fuckin taking ages to grow, probly just normal and just seems like it cos ain't done any in a while


Yeh man I've just gone from seed on about say 70ish now from sprout


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeh I planted 13 seeds about 3 weeks ago 3 disco biccys and 10 blues ive fuvked 7 of the blues off today absoloute runts they are the biccys are cracking looking really good can be a ballach this seed business lol hope they turn out nice for ya


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2015)

been tryin to germ a Carolina reaper seed fukin thing no joy 20 days gonna do the lot cos I have a decoy container garden..potatoes tomatoes etc that I run in coco so it don't look sus with all the gardening, good way to reuse coco the potatoes come out clean and bright pink


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2015)

Aye cuntish sometimes ain't it , I need to get a fresh bag tommorow and get the rest of me next lot potted up got 5 done today but ran out i went thru my seeds yesterday made me wanna pop more bit I'm a lay off it for a bit now and just grow what I'm growing now for a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2015)

Been using the shogun samurai a+b and its good stuff man using the whole shogun range and the plants are smelling really good a lot better than last time using canna base nutes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

Fuck yeah got my fan n filter up so I'll throw the hood up tomorrow n that'll be day 2 of the seeds germination so hopefully they'll of popped by tomorrow.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 13, 2015)

room full of psychosis ready to flip. happy days


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck yeah got my fan n filter up so I'll throw the hood up tomorrow n that'll be day 2 of the seeds germination so hopefully they'll of popped by tomorrow.


U won't do that hood tomorrow, it'll be at least Sunday and then it'll have taken u I think 2 weeks to set this tent up lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 13, 2015)

All kicking off in France tonight it seems....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

Man ill totes have it all setup tomorrow cuz is some christening crap to go to Sunday so it's more likely if I don't do it tomorrow it'll be at some stage during the week haha n I've still to setup my veg tent but that's gonna be another adventure lol ill probably get stoned n just shove some cfls into the 4x4 n get into a state of panic when I take clones n realise I've no tent for em.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> All kicking off in France tonight it seems....
> 
> View attachment 3542033


It's cool tis only France.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

Funny thing is they've actually won more wars than they lost lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 10oz in 10L of soil.
> 
> View attachment 3541780
> View attachment 3541781
> View attachment 3541782


I like the 10oz in 10L. Think that's the max yield per litre of soil ever. I also like the pruning underneath and topping.

Just surprised when you can grow well yourself that you doubted my figures?? If you can hit figures of half a box per light then why don't you think other people can? 

However, this 280g plant that you grew. What light was it under and how many did you have? 2 like that would've been 560g which is great for a 600w. But if it was 400w then that's less than 0.75g/watt. How many weeks veg?

I need to give them a bit of veg, but only to 30 Cms. So I work on a fast cycle to produce nearly 1g/watt. Clone to flower is 4 weeks and 2 mths veg to get nearly 1g/watt.

I understand that it's better for you guys to have less plants and veg them longer to fill the sq. However my way is quicker. Over here a SOG grow can be 20-25 x 5.5litre pots.

So there's no better or worse way is there? Just depends how efficient you want to be. 

The Positronics link is below which states up to 600g/m 2 indoor. They don't state how many plants do it! 




zeddd said:


> yeah pompey don't think ur gonna burn your plants man bird noes nothing of foliar feeding she thinks it competes with root uptake lol


 
Stop getting your knickers in a twist, I thought you were gonna burn them. Sorry if I believe Jorge Cervantes over you!!

Glad to hear you are producing some decent buds. Pics would be nice cupcake. 


http://www.positronics.eu/index.php/en/seeds/indica/seeds-blue-rhino-positronics-seeds.html#Description

Here's the link. Says 550-600g per M sq. I back that. That's all! Just a rec. Happy growing!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

Pretty sure everyone here thinks jorge is a twat lol


You're still hot don't get me wrong


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pretty sure everyone here thinks jorge is a twat lol
> 
> 
> You're still hot don't get me wrong


That she is


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2015)

A pack of noodles n a tin of tune..living the life lads


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2015)

thats how kali muscle got big. top ramen noodles and tuna. you'll be swole in no time


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

lol Cervantes talking about confused plants, sorry love im a scientist and don't believe in plant confusion, just osmosis and active transport, ATP cycle and IAA, and I foliar my exo at 2.5 mil per litre during stretch and they love it, so fuk off with ya books on weed growing imo


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2015)

i am also of the opinion that jorge cervantes should just keep his trap shut, he is one of the biggest canna myth instigators out there, plus from what i have seen of his product he has been wasting his decades of "growing experience" on producing shite.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> i am also of the opinion that jorge cervantes should just keep his trap shut, he is one of the biggest canna myth instigators out there, plus from what i have seen of his product he has been wasting his decades of "growing experience" on producing shite.


creeps me out Cervantes, smokes culero ffs never will I smoke summin that's been up mick arse from morocco...again lol, but there is one other pretender out there called nico...ill find the vid


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

fun starts at 16.10


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fun starts at 16.10


I lasted bout 2 mins..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

its fucking pissing down and i wanted to go fishing ffs any 1 watching the ufc latter tonight


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> its fucking pissing down and i wanted to go fishing ffs any 1 watching the ufc latter tonight


More like tomora morn pomps dnt think ronda fite will be on till near 5am


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

7 mins but ill definitely give it a watch after all my shows are over in a few hours to get me in the mood to finish that fucking room...seeds not fucking popped yet.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pretty sure everyone here thinks jorge is a twat lol
> 
> 
> You're still hot don't get me wrong


Obviously they do! Lol
I think people prefer Ed Rosehal?!?

I didnt get any help with my 1st grow and that book got me through it. I've got a hydro book by William Texter that I need to read.

Is he a twat? Idk? I think he's pretty cool. He's still partying with Howard Marks, shantibaba, Resin etc so he is in the crew, as it were. Well respected in the weed industry of professionals out here and internationally.

I'm not that hot. I just scared myself in the mirror. Could pass for my bf mum!

Thinking about selfing a mother plant. Any of you guys done that?

Also, the boiler is low on pressure. Less than one bar and I don't know how to raise it? Bet one of you's knows!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> 7 mins but ill definitely give it a watch after all my shows are over in a few hours to get me in the mood to finish that fucking room...seeds not fucking popped yet.


I've started 30 but they are all reg. got more but 30 is enough for now. All of them popped.

When did you start them?


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2015)

aaawww cant see...............


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

Not missing much man just a load of clunge n buds


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fun starts at 16.10


legendary transplanting technique!.

and he actually took that as his final take, can you imagine the ones he "fucked up"? lol



theslipperbandit said:


> Not missing much man just a load of clunge n buds


naughty boy, glad i cant see it now, that sort of thing really affects me you know.


----------



## makka (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fun starts at 16.10


Bye bye roots lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Obviously they do! Lol
> I think people prefer Ed Rosehal?!?
> 
> I didnt get any help with my 1st grow and that book got me through it. I've got a hydro book by William Texter that I need to read.
> ...


Filling loop underneath if its a sealed system....., little tap on a pipe underneath the boiler normally

Whats the make/model of boiler?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Filling loop underneath if its a sealed system....., little tap on a pipe underneath the boiler normally
> 
> Whats the make/model of boiler?


I don't know? It's at the other place so when I arrive there I'll take a photo. It's 5 yrs old. Lots of taps underneath etc..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

This is what you are looking for....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

no one on this thread that I know of reads books by anyone on growing, the excepts weve been given are usually bollox, however on this thread there are many growers who one can learn from, Cervantes wouldn't last 5 mins on here imo with his confused plants theory


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2015)

winter grow has finally begun.




2400w cooled by an 8" air force fan on the lowest speed setting, what a beast of a piece of growing equipment


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> fun starts at 16.10


he was one of the dudes in the HT collection room for the last infamous shitty cup they tried to run in Amsterdam. Needless to say I am a twat for giving them 40grams and a 1000 euros and not getting shit in return (not even a proper Cup). But hey, High Times and the rest of the Crew (shanti and the rest of em) didn't mind, they still all got their awards and cups and still love HT....NOT EVEN AN APOLOGY for running such a shitty show. All they done was try to cobble through so they didn't have to give their money back to the vendors.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

Is that your ballast on the floor to the right of your grow room?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone used any grow room heaters in there room? Are those tubular ones any good for a room? Gets a bit cold at night here so was thinking on gettin something and ain't enough room for an oil rad


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is that your ballast on the floor to the right of your grow room?


aye four of them, burned carpets and spilled nutes on them the lot. whats your point?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

Seems a tad dangerous having a ballast IN the grow room lol sexy plants though


----------



## makka (Nov 14, 2015)

Towel heater rails around top of pots they are like a S shape so fits Round the stalks and they are only 70 watt or so real cheap and works good mg bit of a faff like but hey it's cheap and costs hardly nothing to run or just buy a heater lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

ghb said:


> winter grow has finally begun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is another cracking example along with yorkies that Cervantes could learn on here, didn't know he was sword swallower tho


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

nice grow vids. can i ask wot or how you gunna stop the branches falling to the floor mid way thru. you got some nets?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

makka said:


> Towel heater rails around top of pots they are like a S shape so fits Round the stalks and they are only 70 watt or so real cheap and works good mg bit of a faff like but hey it's cheap and costs hardly nothing to run or just buy a heater lol


I've 18 pots makka, that'd mean 18 more plugs ffs, no chance of that. Might just buy one of the biggest tube heaters


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Seems a tad dangerous having a ballast IN the grow room lol sexy plants though


Fuck all wrong with ballasts in the grow room I'd personally have them off the floor tho, got mine screwed to ply on the wall


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

I've mine on a tile outside the grow.don't like the idea of any moisture around my ballast.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Ahh you've no balls!


----------



## makka (Nov 14, 2015)

Shit I have self wired ballast on my bedroom carpet floor lol no probz for 3 years touch wood 

Them long wall bar heaters would be good that u can fix to wall u can get digital ones that regulate temps


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey slipper..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Lmao that transplant doe fucking hell what a shambles I've seen 2 week old cuts with more roots lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

damn looks like the livers cut i was passed turned out to be cheese. twats who,s passing fake cuts around, need there bollocks chopping off, if they got any, and even the cheese was fake, wots crack?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ain't no fake cheese in here ya mongol what you goin on about? @ganjabanger


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

SLH ready for the chop. love the stench on this girl.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ain't no fake cheese in here ya mongol what you goin on about? @ganjabanger


who said in here dirtbag? got mine at greenpool?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

stilton blue cheese 5 weeks, stinks to the fookin max.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey slipper..


He has a point .fuck it imma buy some carpet just so I can put my ballast on it..is that badass enough?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> SLH ready for the chop. love the stench on this girl.


looks good and beefy, but maybe another week eh. what do the trics look like? how many weeks?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

ballast against front door is pretty gangster


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> who said in here dirtbag? got mine at greenpool?


Lol ahh soz man thought u meant in here lol, I'm on that greenpool but don't see much happening on there its layout s like Facebook ain't it? Or I got the wrong one


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> SLH ready for the chop. love the stench on this girl.


that aint ready


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeh I've my ballasts on top of engineering bricks just to be safe like


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

I leave some ballasts on the floor if they aren't being used. Otherwise I hang them all up on a rail next to the timer box. 

If they gotta be used and go on the floor ID rather use a ceramic tile or brick.

I'm not too flippent though coz a guy died out here in January from dodgy equipment or wiring. Something in the grow anyway.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Aye I always try and be as safe as I can nothing overboard like but I do me best lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that aint ready



she,s @72 days, i take her to 75, im around 40% amber another 2 days flush and she will be just rite. i did once take her to 82 but i dint like the high,
everyones preff high differs i suppose but always use the loop and take down anything with 50% amber.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol ahh soz man thought u meant in here lol, I'm on that greenpool but don't see much happening on there its layout s like Facebook ain't it? Or I got the wrong one


yeh kinda like facybook lol, its ok tho, i have a few pals there is all. thanks...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2015)

wild how some show amber but just keep pushin flowers. 

at some point w a dense cola like that, your enviro better be perfect or yer lookin at botrytis blood rot going much longer..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Aye assumption being the mother of all fuckups I assumed u meant on here lol, I've just donena swap with a lad who was passed a fake cheese wonder if its the same cut? I got agent orange the other week the stem rub smells like orange sherbert the double dip ones smells amazing man


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

her,s a BS cheese ready too, the cut i was passed doesnt smell half as good as my real deal cut, i have to use 3 bags to conceale her stench when tranporting boxes.
heres the brites at 1 week bloom







and ready to take down.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye assumption being the mother of all fuckups I assumed u meant on here lol, I've just donena swap with a lad who was passed a fake cheese wonder if its the same cut? I got agent orange the other week the stem rub smells like orange sherbert the double dip ones smells amazing man


yeh AO is one ide like to try, i love tangie too, all those strains i love,


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye assumption being the mother of all fuckups I assumed u meant on here lol, I've just donena swap with a lad who was passed a fake cheese wonder if its the same cut? I got agent orange the other week the stem rub smells like orange sherbert the double dip ones smells amazing man


its cool bro its easy to do. lucky enough the fake cut i got i fucked up cloning her, i got another cut from a guy at FS that i know is real as i seen his grows. its so easy to pass something thats not legit ESP if you share it b4 flowering it out. im potting livers clones up tomorrow for my first run with it, sounds rite up my all does she lol, not found anything that outstink blue cheese and cheese. shiva skunk was close tho....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeh man it smells really nice and its only a rooted clone lol, got grapefruit diesel as well so should be nice kinda smells like the yeti I've got but more of an oiler smell, aye the tangie has blown up again hasn't it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeh u won't find much that can outstink cheese there's a few like but not many that have the flavour to match, my mate had some really stinky a while back like really fuckin stinky over powered all my bud an stunknthe house out , but it didn't taste anywhere near how it smelled


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

yo guys just got bk from fishing caught a razz today had to come home to water the plants


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

I can put up with most smells no smells tbh but I just want the weed to fuk me up in a cano


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm big on flavour man am I a pot snob? Fuvck knows maybe lol, don't worry man you'll have the glue soon then you'll be wioed out permanently, I'm expecting roots any day soon


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Decided to snip an early BM lower branch as a ta   ster.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks 10x better than mine did , think I let it dry out and it never fully recovered , hope yours tastes better than mine mate


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sup.

Fertiliser came today. Ionic grow, bloom and pk boost for soil. Anyone any experience with it? Can only find a few reviews on Amazon.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 14, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sup.
> 
> Fertiliser came today. Ionic grow, bloom and pk boost for soil. Anyone any experience with it? Can only find a few reviews on Amazon.


Searched on here and seems good to go. Assumed these threads would come up on google if I searched for it there.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sup.
> 
> Fertiliser came today. Ionic grow, bloom and pk boost for soil. Anyone any experience with it? Can only find a few reviews on Amazon.


No mate i think its a fairly newish product in UK shops, quite a lot of the hydro shops down here either dont stock it or have only just started to etc


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> she,s @72 days, i take her to 75, im around 40% amber another 2 days flush and she will be just rite. i did once take her to 82 but i dint like the high,
> everyones preff high differs i suppose but always use the loop and take down anything with 50% amber.


bollox


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

never go on trichs cos dif buds have diff trich development, commercial growers go on calyx development with a cut in price and apology if they havnt ripened the calyxs, well I do anyway


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

u think stone age man had a loupe? its all in the eye imo


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

I am with zedd. Calyxes got to be swollen hairs receded. I also believe different strains can not be compared with trichomes showing different perecentages. Do people actually count every Trichome on the plant? Holy shit I am packing it in if I need to do that.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

Do people rip the buds apart and check the trichomes in the middle.....your end product would basically look like swag by the time you'd finished counting. I am a bit stoned and it's really hurting my head thinking of counting ALL THOSE FUKKIN TRICHOMES. I just wanna smoke em sir.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

you just know when its done, sometimes its underdone but no one overdoes it, ripe cured weed in a good vape is class A drug experience which is actually healthy for you, gotta love weed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah same as just wait till the buds are fat and swollen with receding hairs , although sometimes mine do get chopped a tad early, I tend to go 10 week as a max would prefer 8 but u just don't get that same quality as a 10 week bloom, edit. With the strains I'm running anyways , the guava looks good to go at 8 but I reckon 10 will just make her pop


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

I cant think of a better collection of weed growers and connoisseurs than on this thread, makes u wonder what high times and Cervantes etc are all about, more money in mass media than growing plants imo


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

yeh but this is my smoke (slh) and its how i like it, if you look at the cheese thats very ripe, smells great but i had my fill of cheese over 15 years and cant stand it anymore,


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah same as just wait till the buds are fat and swollen with receding hairs , although sometimes mine do get chopped a tad early, I tend to go 10 week as a max would prefer 8 but u just don't get that same quality as a 10 week bloom, edit. With the strains I'm running anyways , the guava looks good to go at 8 but I reckon 10 will just make her pop


im loving growing the guava is the easiest plant ever and great colours, thirsty bitch but a very light feeder ime, u?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> yeh but this is my smoke (slh) and its how i like it, if you look at the cheese thats very ripe, smells great but i had my fill of cheese over 15 years and cant stand it anymore,


theres only one real cheese and one real fruity cheese, what u were growing is an imitation


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah light feeder but a heavy drinker lol she loves the drink im getting an almost shitty smell coming off her now in a good way tho yano and some nice bits of purp popping out too its one of my faves at the min i like her a lot


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 14, 2015)

ok then. well it looks like KGB (breeder) was breeding with a fake then cuz thats where it came from,same cut ugorg(breeder) used too. the fake livers/cheese was fake, my BS cut i can assure its legit. think english rick ran the same cut too. even if it was which it aint, its a best seller so no bother.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah light feeder but a heavy drinker lol she loves the drink im getting an almost shitty smell coming off her now in a good way tho yano and some nice bits of purp popping out too its one of my faves at the min i like her a lot


she didn't smell much or maybe its me, not getting much smell off her now but what I got is pleasant, so yeah I rec im more of a stone needer so I don't care the buzz of it was fukin great but I didn't clone her cos I was worried about flav....mad I know lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

No I'm still gettingbthat parma violet smell but now its like got this over powering hashy shitty kind of smell lol but its really nice, she's not a bad yeilder either I've just potted up 5 more fornnext run gonna be yeti guava and disco biscuits next maybe a couple of others depending like


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 14, 2015)

Started vegging a new Exo up in my little single plant cupboard to be used as a new mother since I flowered out my last one ! 
Need to get some new flavors in my grow, I've got some more jakes dream seeds to start but I've not that much space so don't wanna mess about with regs right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2015)

I couldn't hit a barn door with a shotgun but if someone is clever enough to sort out a private army and can show me the ropes, I'd happily sign up to kill as many of these fucking barbaric evil cowards they call Islamic State Fuckwits. I wish I understood or was bothered about their politics but I have just lost any sympathy I may or may not have had. Sorry lads but suddenly reading for advice on setting up my alien has taken a back seat... They have an ability to make a normal non racist man the most brain dead human alive since Hitler, its got to stop! How can people sit back and watch these fucking evil no good bastards murder innocent people day after day, month after month... its fucking really upsetting for anyone, regardless of what you believe in. Sorry but needs must and dropping bombs on Jihadi John just ain't cutting it with me and many others, and you can stick this sign right up your fucking areshole in my opinion


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice one. The glue sounds sweet man. The guava intrigues me as well.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm with you Clarksville it's a fucking joke what's going on right now, Fuck Terrorism !!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No I'm still gettingbthat parma violet smell but now its like got this over powering hashy shitty kind of smell lol but its really nice, she's not a bad yeilder either I've just potted up 5 more fornnext run gonna be yeti guava and disco biscuits next maybe a couple of others depending like


that yeti is the nutz man imo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> that yeti is the nutz man imo


You of all people should have a fucking proper intellectual opinion on these ISIS cunts Zed... anyways see ya lads and please help a few of my noob growers on the thread, if they piss you off with attitudes just fuck em off...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I couldn't hit a barn door with a shotgun but if someone is clever enough to sort out a private army and can show me the ropes, I'd happily sign up to kill as many of these fucking barbaric evil cowards they call Islamic State Fuckwits. I wish I understood or was bothered about their politics but I have just lost any sympathy I may or may not have had. Sorry lads but suddenly reading for advice on setting up my alien has taken a back seat... They have an ability to make a normal non racist man the most brain dead human alive since Hitler, its got to stop! How can people sit back and watch these fucking evil no good bastards murder innocent people day after day, month after month... its fucking really upsetting for anyone, regardless of what you believe in. Sorry but needs must and dropping bombs on Jihadi John just ain't cutting it with me and many others, and you can stick this sign right up your fucking areshole in my opinion


google psyop


----------



## makka (Nov 14, 2015)

yas are making me taste buds tingle wi all these strain description / flav reports ya twats cant wait to try some of them


----------



## makka (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> google psyop


works tho on most done it!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

the best flav ive tried is that yeti on a par with the exo for flav but totally different


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> You of all people should have a fucking proper intellectual opinion on these ISIS cunts Zed... anyways see ya lads and please help a few of my noob growers on the thread, if they piss you off with attitudes just fuck em off...


isis is a piece of piss man too boring really but if u really wanna know what I think of an Islamic army naming themselves after a pagan goddess and fulfilling the objectives of US hegemony in the region, lol, prob fukin cia man as usual kill 2 birds with one stone draw all the Islamic nutters into the caliphate so they can be bombed, create a mass exodus of men in their 20 s to Europe and film the refugees/degenerates complaining about lack of TV s in their Swedish shelters...all of this to anger and irritate the rational man so that he supports the coming war as predicted, this is all about war and the money it will make for the few already in power, so its all about divide and rule.....us and them


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah the yeti is really nice man she is a bit of a pain tho, I got spares now but too big for the fairy I'll take more in a few weeks , seem to be getting lost with myself and all these cuts lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2015)

I looked at the site and yeah maybe a bit deep for my shallowness lol but the next place these fuckers hit is the centre of Manchester, Birmingham or London thats a fact... I don't want to misery up all your nights guys so apologies, great tune that and I might just clean my needle and grab wish you were here...!
.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I looked at the site and yeah maybe a bit deep for my shallowness lol but the next place these fuckers hit is the centre of Manchester, Birmingham or London thats a fact... I don't want to misery up all your nights guys so apologies, great tune that and I might just clean my needle and grab wish you were here...!
> .


comfortably numb is needle music ime, enjoy


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2015)

*FREE GORILLA GLUE FOR THE 1st 45 PEOPLE 
damn, at least they have it now. won't ave to seek as it's in twn. now if they get tha cherry pie, or blue dream, for the nu year.. id be a happy cannper.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No I'm still gettingbthat parma violet smell but now its like got this over powering hashy shitty kind of smell lol but its really nice, she's not a bad yeilder either I've just potted up 5 more fornnext run gonna be yeti guava and disco biscuits next maybe a couple of others depending like


man I don't know what parma violets are let alone smell like isit like ham or flowers lol idfk


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man I don't know what parma violets are let alone smell like isit like ham or flowers lol idfk


Is it them lil pink sweets ??? Ha i dnt know either just guessin ..


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

oh fuk theyre sweets


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Is it them lil pink sweets ??? Ha i dnt know either just guessin ..


I was looking at African violets lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeh purple sweets taste sorta like rose or something? That's the smell I'm getting sweet floral and shitty hash lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

fuk me never seen em even


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

first addiction was these


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol there a marmite sweet some folk hate em


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Fruit salads.. Mmmmmm


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fruit salads.. Mmmmmm


they were no 2, used to get 8 for a penny ffs lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> they were no 2, used to get 8 for a penny ffs lol View attachment 3542728


The Tutti Frutti clone only tastes exactly like those sweets lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol there a marmite sweet some folk hate em


they look like good opium unwrapped lol, it all starts somewhere


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> The Tutti Frutti clone only tastes exactly like those sweets lol


Let find it lol sounds sick


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

zeddd said:


> they look like good opium unwrapped lol, it all starts somewhere


I used to love em, be knocking about with black lips n shit lol, strange thing I hate liquorice but like black jacks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Let find it lol sounds sick


lol ive got it arriving at some point before the new year....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

u delete the golli pic @zedd or are the mods lurking again?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Mods are always lurking


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Lmao I'm imagining it was a pick of some black lips or something haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

I think one of them gollywogs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol do they still have em on Robinson's marmalade ? Haha jar plasterd in gollywogs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol do they still have em on Robinson's marmalade ? Haha jar plasterd in gollywogs


Lol, fuck I'd doubt it, no way ud get away with that now


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Just ordered a triple stack burger, 3 4oz burgers, 4 bacon and 3 cheese and all the trimmings, wish itd hurry up


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 14, 2015)

Old tune that came to mind with all the terror shit that's been going on ! Thought a cpl of you's might appreciate it also !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice I've just had a double cheeseburger with bacon and chilli sauce from the local it was bostin


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Ummmm food I needs a messy burger try to win a cup on FIFA 16 can't get past 2nd game ffs think I need another joint


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Old pic same burger, fuckin stuffed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

My mouth is watering where's me phone lol


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

I am taking my son to see Sinterklaas arrive by boat in Amsterdam tomorrow.....big thing in local politics Zwartepiet...Sinterklaas' little helpers who come to Holland with him and take all the naughty kids away in sacs lmfao. They also give out presents and throw kids pepernoten. I'd post a picture but I can't for the life of me figure out how to copy and paste from Google on my phone....Zwartepiet is Black Piet generally folk with black face paint on. Can't imagine that in the UK. Fukkin uproar there would be lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

DST said:


> I am taking my son to see Sinterklaas arrive by boat in Amsterdam tomorrow.....big thing in local politics Zwartepiet...Sinterklaas' little helpers who come to Holland with him and take all the naughty kids away in sacs lmfao. They also give out presents and throw kids pepernoten. I'd post a picture but I can't for the life of me figure out how to copy and paste from Google on my phone....Zwartepiet is Black Piet generally folk with black face paint on. Can't imagine that in the UK. Fukkin uproar there would be lol.


Sounds like some sorta cult? Lol


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

It's Hollands Xmas lol. It's bigger than Xmas here yet they don't get a holiday lol....Crazy cloggies. Just stick Zwartepiet in Google. Fukkin nuts


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

DST said:


> It's Hollands Xmas lol. It's bigger than Xmas here yet they don't get a holiday lol....Crazy cloggies. Just stick Zwartepiet in Google. Fukkin nuts


Aye I thot it was Xmas of some sort, do u still celebrate Xmas as we do over here DST?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Just goggled it lol, it like real life gollywog dolls and Xmas, wtf.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

DST said:


> I am taking my son to see Sinterklaas arrive by boat in Amsterdam tomorrow.....big thing in local politics Zwartepiet...Sinterklaas' little helpers who come to Holland with him and take all the naughty kids away in sacs lmfao. They also give out presents and throw kids pepernoten. I'd post a picture but I can't for the life of me figure out how to copy and paste from Google on my phone....Zwartepiet is Black Piet generally folk with black face paint on. Can't imagine that in the UK. Fukkin uproar there would be lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Smoking high CBD weed is a very weird sensation after only smoking high THC strains for years.........absolutely no head high but whole body feels somewhat anaesthetised n relaxed lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Bm wasn't that bad after all then if u could keep her alive lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2015)

Can't believe u mother fucker forgot apple jacks! Those cunts were fly as fuck


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Bm wasn't that bad after all then if u could keep her alive lol


scrumped a lower branch for a taster, 7 wks 12/12 on a clone straight to flower, it slow as fuck vegging and rooting, like dead snail slow but flipped into flower as quick as the livers and is flowering at the same rate as the livers a s well but the BM looks to be a lot smaller yielder.
Think im gna get about an oz per livers n about 1/2-3/4oz of each BM


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

thats kodi (xmbc) back installed and ready for the ufc i forgot how much shit is on that kodi mite fuck my sky off and get a few apple tv boxs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Sign up to ufc figt pass for a free month for the prelims on now, but the main fights are on BT sport


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

My m8s one of them tablets with built in projector, so watchin the fight on my kitchen wall about 10'x6' lol, some job I tell ye


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

haha nice im on me pc on 24inc led thing but it s alright


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2015)

There a 32" tele on the wall on the right lol in the pic with a red led on to give I an idea, great job for off a tablet


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 14, 2015)

lol its massif if it was 3d u would be dogging the punchers ya self


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I thot it was Xmas of some sort, do u still celebrate Xmas as we do over here DST?


Sinterklaas is mainly for the kids, adults tend to celebrate Xmas as well, and most kids get presents then as well. It's really just an extra celebration from what I see, but with gollywogs thrown in for good measure!! Not sure I really agree with it, but Ill let the Dutch argue about that. A lot of Councils (mainly with heavy Surinam members) are against the whole thing. Then there are arguments that Zwartepiets are black because they climb up drainpipes and through chimneys, then some say they are histrically slaves used by St Nicholas (oringially from Turkey)....as usual everyone has their own opinions and stories behind it.
Constantly picking up my conniffers in my patio today, it's like kind of windy!!!


----------



## jinkyj (Nov 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Pmsl those dutch are aff there fucking heids lol, pmsl the sugar puffs have been well and truley spat everywhere over my computer after seeing this picture lol quality.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 15, 2015)

Fuck Sunday shifts at work!! Been up for 5 hours and still got another 3 hours till I'm finished !


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> scrumped a lower branch for a taster, 7 wks 12/12 on a clone straight to flower, it slow as fuck vegging and rooting, like dead snail slow but flipped into flower as quick as the livers and is flowering at the same rate as the livers a s well but the BM looks to be a lot smaller yielder.
> Think im gna get about an oz per livers n about 1/2-3/4oz of each BM
> View attachment 3542838 View attachment 3542839 View attachment 3542840


BM is a rubish rooter, ^^bud looks tastey tho. anychance of a full plant shot of your liver cut plz,


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone managed to chip/flash the xbox 1 yet, is it do-able?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 15, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> BM is a rubish rooter, ^^bud looks tastey tho. anychance of a full plant shot of your liver cut plz,


Yeah its slow as fuck rooting/vegging etc but seems fine in flower, going at the same rate as the livers etc feels weird smoking it as well lol
Yeah can pull one out later to take a pic of, or hulk may have a picture of it laying around somewhere etc


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

Rousey got knocked da fuck out! Ha.

Feels strange not being rough on a Sunday


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 15, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Rousey got knocked da fuck out! Ha.
> 
> Feels strange not being tough on a Sunday


????????


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> ????????


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 15, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


>


oh nothing interesting then lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2015)

she was 6/4 to win in the first 2 minutes and she got ktfo! don't you just love modern sport eh?.

her latest cycle must have ended too long before the fight, poor girl was going in half charged lol.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> she was 6/4 to win in the first 2 minutes and she got ktfo! don't you just love modern sport eh?.
> 
> her latest cycle must have ended too long before the fight, poor girl was going in half charged lol.


She went in thinking it would be to easy I think. I read some shit saying she would fight Mayweather lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2015)

even more shocking than the anderson silva ko beacuse she didn't seem to be showboating. not in to the ufc anymore or pretty much any sport, i still enjoy the footy but it can't exactly be called a sport these days.

chopped some ched yday, it was killed off by the heat in there. that bastard october was one to forget wasn't it. got over 1.4kg last time i reckon there is about 1100g there but hard to tell because it is so foxtailed yet extremely dense 
feeling


----------



## makka (Nov 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> even more shocking than the anderson silva ko beacuse she didn't seem to be showboating. not in to the ufc anymore or pretty much any sport, i still enjoy the footy but it can't exactly be called a sport these days.
> 
> chopped some ched yday, it was killed off by the heat in there. that bastard october was one to forget wasn't it. got over 1.4kg last time i reckon there is about 1100g there but hard to tell because it is so foxtailed yet extremely dense
> feeling


I had that happen to me last year it was lemon skunk tho buds looked massive but opened up same thing heat man still tasty as tho


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> even more shocking than the anderson silva ko beacuse she didn't seem to be showboating. not in to the ufc anymore or pretty much any sport, i still enjoy the footy but it can't exactly be called a sport these days.
> 
> chopped some ched yday, it was killed off by the heat in there. that bastard october was one to forget wasn't it. got over 1.4kg last time i reckon there is about 1100g there but hard to tell because it is so foxtailed yet extremely dense
> feeling


I'm not really into sports either apart from boxing but still not a super fan ha , don't mind watching the big games or fights. Just can't be arsed with it.

Damn looks good man. So much there.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2015)

catfightgangbang is quite sporty imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 15, 2015)

Few beers and a bottle of honey jack. That's my Sunday night sorted !! It's fucking needed after a long day at work !!


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2015)

don't you like scotch? madness that you live near where the best stuff in the world comes from and you are buying imported yankee shite.

bought 80 ltrs of jack the other day for the lads who come in the yard, it is an all round favourite it seems, mix it with coke most people so i suppose that using proper whiskey would be a waste anyway.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 15, 2015)

ghb said:


> don't you like scotch? madness that you live near where the best stuff in the world comes from and you are buying imported yankee shite.
> 
> bought 80 ltrs of jack the other day for the lads who come in the yard, it is an all round favourite it seems, mix it with coke most people so i suppose that using proper whiskey would be a waste anyway.


Yeah I like a good Scotch as well mate but u can't beat some jack d honey it's got an amazing flavor and after taste, it's like honey and toffee with q hint of jd. 
And fuck mixing any whisky that's for pussies, straight with a few ices cubes is all u need !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

some might say ice cubes was mixing it tbf! haha as my old man says the only thing you should put in a good malt is another good malt. then again he's as mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

Quiet tonight


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 15, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Quiet tonight


Always is on sundays....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 15, 2015)

I tell you what, I'm fucking sick to death of hearing about ISIS and blatently obvious false flag events like this french bullshit (on Friday 13th of all fucking dates!)

I can spot a false flag event from a fucking mile off and called that Lee Rigby crap (bloke never existed) as it happened in this very thread!


For all the fucking sheeple who blindly believe the propaganda force fed to them by main stream media rather than rationally anylising the available facts for themselves, the following linked video was stolen from a laptop belonging to a staffer of senator John McCain by the Ukrainian hacker team CyberBerkut while the staffer was visiting the Ukraine.

*The video shows the fake Jihadi John/James Foley beheading being filmed on an indoor set.*
(You'll have to watch via the linked site as RIU won't let me post the actual video here for some reason.)

Link to video:- http://rutube.ru/video/b95b42fd248ab13998630583a18791b2/?autoStart=true&bmstart=18


And here's a link to the CyberBerkut website with some very interesting leaked info ongoing if anybody is interested.

Link to site:- http://cyber-berkut.org/en/



Sandy Hook = Fake.
Boston Marathon bombing = Fake.
Lee Rigby stabbing = Fake.
Charlie Hebdo = Fake.
Tunisia = Fake.
MH17 = Fake.
Jihadi John = Fake.
Paris concert = Fake.

(Just a handful but the list goes on)


Lets have it right, it's propaganda to sway public opinion the world over.
How else are the Zionist scum supposed to get troops on the ground in Syria without public outcry and support?


(This'll be another crisis actor getting caught out then!)





If anybody wants evidence that the above events were fake I'm quite happy to point them in the right direction.

Rant over, as you were lads........


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't know what to believe with shit like that if something can be faked then a fake can be faked too. 

That picture of the women at all the terrorist attacks has been shared massively, so surely if it was being faked they would change "actors" to avoid getting caught out again. 

I do believe there are people controlling everything but that's as far as I go with discussions or arguments because for every conspiracy theory there is evidence confirming otherwise and visa versa. However it is interesting to read and makes good entertainment watching people argue on Twitter about it haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2015)

fuck troops on the ground, I hope Putin pushes the button and turns the sandbox to glass.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck troops on the ground, I hope Putin pushes the button and turns the sandbox to glass.


If anyone would whack the button without a moments hesitation it would be Putin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2015)

you could just see him bare chested riding his war bear into battle ak47 in each hand. he'd fucking love it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> That picture of the women at all the terrorist attacks has been shared massively, so surely if it was being faked they would change "actors" to avoid getting caught out again.


Yeah you'd think so.

But the same actors are used all over (less folk to spill the beans/keep tabs on).

The blonde woman who spoke to Lee Rigby's supposed killers, the 'Angel of Woolwhich' Ingrid Loyau-Kennett is the same woman who appeared on This Morning with supposed Altern Towers crash victim Leah Washington.

And Lee Rigby's supposed killer Michael Adebowale (the guy in the brown coat accross the road) and the supposed 7/7 bomber Germaine Lindsey are the same person.





Altern Towers crash is another load of bollocks.

As is the Shoreham Air Show crash.

Even the seemingly innocent Glasgow bin lorry crash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> for every conspiracy theory there is evidence confirming otherwise and visa versa.


For those events that I've listed there is no eveidence whatsoever that they were real, only fabricated and acted out scenarios reported by main stream media, the evidence actually proves them to be false.

If you believe everything the news tells you on face value then they are real.

If you gather all the available facts yourself and inspect with a logical and rational mind then they're all bollocks and laughably fake.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

7 dbxl all popped,nice taperoot n 4 of the 5 cheese bukakke popped aswell so imma wait a little longer for that one bean n setup my small tent for em tonight. Was looking at elephantos last night, they've some sweet beans on there n they accept paypal (for now) so I night get a few beans off em like the blueberry mix n a few others n with my freebies I'll get a few of the other ones I wanna try.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

If they stock Pyramid seeds have a look at their Tuthankhamon in place of that AK47 you selected.......that is some strong tasty shit lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah I've been planning to grow that since zeddd suggested it but sadly they don't carry it.they allow u to choose ur freebies from their selection so if I spend over 100 I can select 8 free fem so was planning on getting the blueberry mix n lemon haze then getting 4 ak47 xtrm n 4 amnesia....tempted by the bubblicious aswell.hard nit to want all the fucking seeds lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

Just got a 25% off voucher for a seedbank so would be rude not to use it to treat myself for xmas eh? lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just got a 25% off voucher for a seedbank so would be rude not to use it to treat myself for xmas eh? lol


Pyramid seeds are based up the road in the mountains 20 mins from here. An indoor grow up there keeps getting male pollen blown in the room and they had one or two seeds here and there. Bad neighbours they are! Lol

Do you rate them? Had Tutan before. They have a strain called Wembley.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Pyramid seeds are based up the road in the mountains 20 mins from here. An indoor grow up there keeps getting male pollen blown in the room and they had one or two seeds here and there.
> 
> Do you rate them? Had Tutan before. They have a strain called Wembley.


Ive only tried their Tuthankhamon, which was outstanding, albeit a few years ago now, but just based off of that id certainly give a few more of their strains a go at some point...Have you tried anything of theirs yet out of interest?

Also did the blue tap work?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ive only tried their Tuthankhamon, which was outstanding, albeit a few years ago now, but just based off of that id certainly give a few more of their strains a go at some point...Have you tried anything of theirs yet out of interest?
> 
> Also did the blue tap work?


My mates grew loads of theirs a few years ago. Tutan was a 3 metre outdoor plant of theirs. Gots pics somewhere. Can't remember the rest of theirs. 

We don't rate them over here. R-Kiem have won loads in recent years. Don't think Pyramid have. We like Medical seeds too. Resin has a high rep and a nice club here. CBD CREW are on fire. These 2 women seem to be working with everyone. So cool that you like that medical weed. 

Still need to try the blue tap! I got too stoned and para of it the other night.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Even the seemingly innocent Glasgow bin lorry crash.


next you'll be telling us a helicopter never crashed into the Clutha Vaults, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

What was it my mate said, "Get online and buy as much water as you can, because in September the World is going tits up. You're my friend and I care about you, please watch this video and you will understand". 
I received an Email with video. (never watched it, totally forgot to). Next time I saw him, "oh, you can delete that video as it never happened". LMFAO. If I believed everything the conspiracy nuts thought I would be as fucked if I believed everything the "higher beings" that seemingly run the World say. What are they called again....Spectre or some gash like that


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 16, 2015)

Said i dont really get into disscusions but i cant resist lol.

The only way you can know if something is real is if you were there or involved in it. Who's saying there was no evidence? Is it not possible that they are manufacturing fake documents or vidoes to make out there isn't any?

I don't believe Paris to be faked. It is possible its not the people who the media make out it to be. Same with 9/11 and so on. If it is an elite power controlling things and setting up these attacks then its worse than terrorists doing it. But either way its fucked up.

In other news turns out I got autoflowering seeds and hadn't realised , luckily found out before they started to flower


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Bin em


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bin em


Why


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Autos are for steers n queers...it's on rius mission statement


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 16, 2015)

Well they're over a week into seedling and looking fine so imma ride it out. No other seeds to germinate anyway. You never done autos?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Nah man I'm not a queer...a fool proof method to germ seeds is to dress up In traditional Indian rain dance gear n play the seed germination song 



 but make sure u dance counter clock wise cuz if u do it clock wise ur shit will get wetter than a granny watching antique roadshow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh yeah n don't do it with ur missus in the room or she'll be up the duff


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah man I'm not a queer...a fool proof method to germ seeds is to dress up In traditional Indian rain dance gear n play the seed germination song
> 
> 
> 
> but make sure u dance counter clock wise cuz if u do it clock wise ur shit will get wetter than a granny watching antique roadshow


Added that to my playlist for next time man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> next you'll be telling us a helicopter never crashed into the Clutha Vaults, lol.


I've not heard of that incident so don't know.

But regarding the Glasgow bin lorry crash, the official story is false and most of the photo's released by the main stream media have been photoshopped or are just plain fake in the first place.


If you want to see the story ripped to pieces using the freely available facts and officially released statements I suggest you read this linked article.

*http://chrisspivey.org/behind-the-flag-and-down-the-rabbit-hole-we-go/*

You have to take the guys skeptical personality with a pinch of salt cos he's quite a character, but he presents the facts as they are given and as an alternative journalist he's very good at what he does.
You won't get a more comprehensive analysis of the event anywhere else while using a factual basis.

There's no denying that the official narrative is complete bollocks and did not happen as we are told.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could just see him bare chested riding his war bear into battle ak47 in each hand. he'd fucking love it.


which Putin Don theres afew of em lol


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

I will never read that article and never read much of the event itself (I only quoted that as I can not honestly think of a reason why Spectre would want to make a story like that up) Bin lorry crash in Glasgow, End of World is Nigh, lol.. 

Most of the photos photoshopped....all photos that go to media are photoshopped or indesigned in some way, that's graphic media for you/print production. 

And most people can put an argument forward to convince people that what they are saying is true. Most of history that is so called fact is debated within the heriarchies of Historians with them all thinking they are correct. Christ, we can't even agree that something that was done a few days ago is true, why would history be any different. 

However, I tend to avoid hacks on the internet who promise the end of the world and spout on about Spectre being behind every single event on the planet. And I really can't stand when people tell me the World is going to end, Aliens are amongst us, and that I should be doing something......what, like tell my bank to fuk off they are not getting any mortgage payments next month because alients are mongst us, or just decide not to bother working beause anarchy is upon us. Bah, I think I'll just be a ganja smoking sheep!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not heard of that incident so don't know.
> 
> But regarding the Glasgow bin lorry crash, the official story is false and most of the photo's released by the main stream media have been photoshopped or are just plain fake in the first place.
> 
> ...


all good stuff yorkie but I am a bit suspicious of spivey cos he pushes this idea that Theresa may is a man, she is not imo I have had a one hour meeting with the woman and shes a bird imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> And most people can put an argument forward to convince people that what they are saying is true.


It's not to convince people what he's saying is true, it's to convince people that the official story is not true.

He makes no attempt to put his own interpretation on the situation, only "what you are being told is a lie and here, I'll prove it's a lie using the available facts".

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> What was it my mate said, "Get online and buy as much water as you can, because in September the World is going tits up. You're my friend and I care about you, please watch this video and you will understand".
> I received an Email with video. (never watched it, totally forgot to). Next time I saw him, "oh, you can delete that video as it never happened". LMFAO. If I believed everything the conspiracy nuts thought I would be as fucked if I believed everything the "higher beings" that seemingly run the World say. What are they called again....Spectre or some gash like that


logical fallacy D, appeal to ridicule, just cos hes a nutter dosnt mean ww3 hasn't kicked off imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> all good stuff yorkie but I am a bit suspicious of spivey cos he pushes this idea that Theresa may is a man, she is not imo I have had a one hour meeting with the woman and shes a bird imo



Like I say, he's quite a character but _Ad Hominem _aside the facts still remain when you take his personal opinion away.



I've done my own research on a few events before Spivey even got hold of them, Altern Towers being the most recent.

Lee Rigby was the biggest, I'd already made my mind up about the situation long before he got his teeth into it.
He just went that extra mile and really did some in depth research to add to what I already knew and blew the thing wide open.


The most shocking is the Shoreham Air Show crash, at first I didn't suspect that as being bent at all, I took it as 100% legit until I analysed the facts for myself via his site, now the thing is blown so far open it's not even funny.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Like I say, he's quite a character but _Ad Hominem _aside the facts still remain when you take his personal opinion away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man I ll check him out again


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

We're all nutters in one way or another I guess, and for sure, Z I think the World is at a place that is just mind blowingly shit. I just don't read into alternative theories or even original theories about the million and 1 tragic events that happen almost every day (I have laready read 1 article to much about the Paris thing). My mind is full of enough shit as it is.....try getting the tune to Blaze and the Monster Machines out of your head!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thanks man I ll check him out again


I've even gone so far as reading the court transcript for the Lee Rigby case.

Even the hearing was bent.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

btw she was my local MP and it was about a phone mast they were gonna devalue my property with


DST said:


> We're all nutters in one way or another I guess, and for sure, Z I think the World is at a place that is just mind blowingly shit. I just don't read into alternative theories or even original theories about the million and 1 tragic events that happen almost every day (I have laready read 1 article to much about the Paris thing). My mind is full of enough shit as it is.....try getting the tune to Blaze and the Monster Machines out of your head!!


sorry you re fatigued with it mate it understandable, the conspiracy theories and alternatives are pushed by the msm lol remember that one about rag heads in a cave on dialysis vaporizing steel buildings with aviation fuel, laughable fantasy imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> thanks man I ll check him out again


Disregard everything he says about facial recognition software and the comparisons, it doesn't work.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

I just tell my mate, when an alien knocks at my door, I'll do something about it then, lol. Hopefully he's not there to try and pinch me weed, otherwise the cunt will not be getting a welcoming!


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> btw she was my local MP and it was about a phone mast they were gonna devalue my property with
> 
> sorry you re fatigued with it mate it understandable, the conspiracy theories and alternatives are pushed by the msm lol remember that one about rag heads in a cave on dialysis vaporizing steel buildings with aviation fuel, laughable fantasy imo


I am more fatigued with childrens television to be honest.


----------



## makka (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I am more fatigued with childrens television to be honest.


24/7 in my house


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

makka said:


> 24/7 in my house


They say kids should have a max of 1 hour Computer/TV time....but that's only so that adults don't go fukkin bonkers. I suggested we put a TV in his room and lock him in there, wife didn't agree funnily enough.....ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

He'll come out bang into Rasta Mouse D!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

wtf is going on with these lol i took them 6days ago in photo1 the top 5 have all started to root but the stem gone dark red and pink leafs


----------



## makka (Nov 16, 2015)

i remember that pentagon crash seeing photos off the nosecap what should of been obliterated being drove out on back of a lorry


----------



## makka (Nov 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> wtf is going on with these lol i took them 6days ago in photo1 the top 5 have all started to root but the stem gone dark red and pink leafs View attachment 3544034 View attachment 3544035 View attachment 3544036


light to strong m8

just use a 22watt cfl thats all i use for 8 clones at a time they stay green right through


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

I hope so Yorky haha.

Well one thing that must be true...Global Warming. Fuk me. Middle of November and this Fireball male is still happy as in the greenhouse outside (door opened ).
 
 

And this was a Sour Cherry male that was outside and ok until yesterday when I came out to find it upside down in the strawberry patch lol. If I picked up the conniffers once yesterday, I picked them up a 1000 times ffs....fukkin windtastic. It's head is still in the strawberry patch all tangled up.


----------



## makka (Nov 16, 2015)

there still trying to grow cause the light is strong they have eaten the selfs to death lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I hope so Yorky haha.


Running round the house giving it "Da, need that Cheeeeeese!".


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

makka said:


> i remember that pentagon crash seeing photos off the nosecap what should of been obliterated being drove out on back of a lorry







Not that it's possible to actually fly a jet at those speeds at ground level (impossible without forced propulsion), but you get the idea.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

makka said:


> light to strong m8
> 
> just use a 22watt cfl thats all i use for 8 clones at a time they stay green right through


kk cool man


----------



## makka (Nov 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not that it's possible to actually fly a jet at those speeds at ground level (impossible without forced propulsion), but you get the idea.


1st time i seen that tbh but yeah get the idea lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 16, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not heard of that incident so don't know.
> 
> But regarding the Glasgow bin lorry crash, the official story is false and most of the photo's released by the main stream media have been photoshopped or are just plain fake in the first place.
> 
> ...


Both me and my mum worked in Glasgow airport at the time of the bin lorry crash and I can assure u it did happen and all the pics and videos I've seen of it online are identical to how it happened ! I agree that a lot of recent events look like false flags but the bin lorry wasn't one of them well if it was it was better constructed than some of the bigger more elaborate attacks !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> wtf is going on with these lol i took them 6days ago in photo1 the top 5 have all started to root but the stem gone dark red and pink leafs View attachment 3544034 View attachment 3544035 View attachment 3544036


That's some of the worst looking cuts I've ever seen man, I'd bin em all and take another batch. And I'm not taking the piss this time I'm serious mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Both me and my mum worked in Glasgow airport at the time of the bin lorry crash and I can assure u it did happen and all the pics and videos I've seen of it online are identical to how it happened !


You've misinterpreted what I've said mate.

YES the bin lorry did crash.

But NO it did not happen like the official story and statements would have us believe, nor how the photo's would have us believe.



1) The official story and statements do not match the photo's.

2) The official story and statements don't match what factually happened.

3) The photo's don't match what factually happened.

Some of the photo's are completely made up as the streets are different in some of them!

Take the time to read the article I linked and see for yourself mate.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I am more fatigued with childrens television to be honest.


think what its doing to them...bin the cunt


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> That's some of the worst looking cuts I've ever seen man, I'd bin em all and take another batch. And I'm not taking the piss this time I'm serious mate.


kk man im on it dont know why they ended up like that for they was alright when i did them think it was the light then 2 strong like makka said


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> kk man im on it dont know why they ended up like that for they was alright when i did them think it was the light then 2 strong like makka said


what light they under? that black led you bought?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> what light they under? that black led you bought?


yeh m8 and prob 2 and half foot away


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2015)

thats why then you fuckin numpty, that is way overkill for clones, it is a flowering light no?

i hide my clones underneath the canopy of my mother plants in a 4x4 with 125w cfl, they come out as they went in only with roots on.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

yeah it will increase their metabolism and give u defs, I like that pink moly def don't see her too often lol could just be that pink light


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

u feed ur clones G?


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2015)

tap water with nothing added. but that is in this dimly lit tent where nothing ever really happens much lol
if i were putting them in an environment where they would be drinking a lot and growing in the propagator i would feed them a diluted feed of a+b. if he is in one of those machines i would imagine you need something in the res to keep them going, they transpire a lot with having no dome on.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah it will increase their metabolism and give u defs, I like that pink moly def don't see her too often lol could just be that pink light


nah m8 they are pink lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

ive only ever put rizo in there m8 been in there 6 days and got roots showing on some and bubbles on the others and ive got a lid for the cloner m8


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> think what its doing to them...bin the cunt


Not sure my wife would be happy with me binning the bairn lol....


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive only ever put rizo in there m8 been in there 6 days and got roots showing on some and bubbles on the others and ive got a lid for the cloner m8


ph ok?, rhizo makes it shoot for the stars


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 16, 2015)

not checked m8 but there is no feed in there just a bit of rizo so in the worsed case wouldnt it just stop the uptake of the rizo ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Veg tent up n running with 8dbxl n 5 cheese bukakke


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Veg tent up n running with 8dbxl n 5 cheese bukakke


If you'd got ur finger out you'd have been in flower by now lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm already getting impatient


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm already getting impatient


cut off a leaf and make tea with it, see does that get you high!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm already getting impatient


Lol, you've a long way to go. I popped my seeds over a week ago and it's fuckin wank how long they take


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, you've a long way to go. I popped my seeds over a week ago and it's fuckin wank how long they take



i've got some in my garden that i'm only flowering now, they germinated nearly half a year ago lol. i put them in darkness a cpl times and been fighting to get them back in veg ever since, finally got them growing 3,5,7 fingers again so flipped em. gonna be 10 oz each on them i would have thought


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

Ireland scored, 1-0

A penalty too which shouldn't even have been, cheating cunts lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ireland scored, 1-0
> 
> A penalty too which shouldn't even have been, cheating cunts lol


Fck of


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh m8 and prob 2 and half foot away


When i did cuts with my mates VIPAR 180W(90W actual) we had to keep it about 3-4 ft above the cuts an turned down a bit on the dimmers it had


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Mother fucking pancake time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

Ugh,2 many pancakes


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

2-0, get in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2015)

see they ejected a load of Bosnians for shouting Alan snack bar during the silence for Paris.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2015)

So only the scots not goin the euros


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> see they ejected a load of Bosnians for shouting Alan snack bar during the silence for Paris.


ah fuk I was tryin to remember what u called it...alans snack bar lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

anyways ghb I tried that pk u rec bloobastic that I was takin the piss about..was very good I got given a freebie of bhuddhas pk 9/18 and the exo loves it cos it s 40 % sulphur ffs shit stinks


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 16, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> So only the scots not goin the euros


FUCK YOU !!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> FUCK YOU !!!


Is he lying? Don't think so...at least u guys have your independence lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

anybody understand women? slipper did baz pay u that oz for the slipper dance?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

U heard from him zeddd? Hope the old cunts alright


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

He was just near chopping, maybe his slave cop got him busted for ditchin her....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U heard from him zeddd? Hope the old cunts alright


no man don't like to intrude but mebbe I should email the youngster lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2015)

man im too fuked to email from the mrs comp, tmrw hic


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2015)

Lol, I thought ud have tried his email by now yelazy cunt


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> FUCK YOU !!!


U got ur independence deal wit it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2015)

zeddd said:


> anybody understand women? slipper did baz pay u that oz for the slipper dance?


Nah he's a tight cunt (probably loose after that lady of the night he was courting) but I've not forgotten about it...


----------



## makka (Nov 16, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah he's a tight cunt (probably loose after that lady of the night he was courting) but I've not forgotten about it...


Ffs I must of missed that point me on the path I gotta see that lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

was pissed last nite the mrs just told me I was really nice to her, fuk knows cant remember what I did


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2015)

Fucking love John kenny.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

wtf? couldn't understand anything cept guinness


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2015)

How about this... watch it till the end tis very good.





Tbh we all sound like kenny after a few drinks lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

I think u and I have a diff sense of humour, didn't even raise a smile, just stupid shit imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2015)

Suppose it's a little cultural.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

yes im sure its just that, the language barrier doent help either


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 17, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I think u and I have a diff sense of humour, didn't even raise a smile, just stupid shit imo


I`m the Same with Lee Evans the comedian, everyone i know thinks he is the funniest bloke on the planet, I just find him a hyperactive annoying cunt


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 17, 2015)

lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/11/17/the-york-press_n_8580784.html?1447757053


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

m


R1b3n4 said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/11/17/the-york-press_n_8580784.html?1447757053


early customers find Boots closed, now that is funny lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

dentist had a second swipe at getting the remains of my botched root canal root out today. 4 shots of lidocaine and i could still feel her raking in my gob.


there was only about a mm poking out the gum. it's like she's done the whole extraction again ffs


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dentist had a second swipe at getting the remains of my botched root canal root out today. 4 shots of lidocaine and i could still feel her raking in my gob.
> 
> View attachment 3544847
> there was only about a mm poking out the gum. it's like she's done the hole extraction again ffs


never going the bastard dentist ever again! i'll smash them all out with a hammer before i go back there!.

enjoy your soup don lolol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> How about this... watch it till the end tis very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same bloke from father ted?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> never going the bastard dentist ever again! i'll smash them all out with a hammer before i go back there!.
> 
> enjoy your soup don lolol


aye it's been a year n a half since the fuckers knacked my chompers with a root canal i didn't need. word of advice if you're ever offered a root canal or it pulled. get the fucker pulled.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is that the same bloke from father ted?


Yup his names pat short...very funny was in a show yrs ago with the other lad I'd posted was hilarious.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2015)

I've gotten a root canal on one tooth and it's held a'ight for 10 yrs+. I've heard rumors bacteria can live in those dead teeth though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

so it is he was in it as the bloke who couldn't talk without straight without a drink in him from the eurovision episode


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I've gotten a root canal on one tooth and it's held a'ight for 10 yrs+. I've heard rumors bacteria can live in those dead teeth though.


they couldn't get the full root out of the root and stuck a bit filling on top that was bigger than the tooth remains. the new dentist i went to said they'd do nothing about putting a crown or owt on top without getting the roots out or they'd likely at some point get infected. i swear they should wear masks. I doubt i needed nowt more than a filling ffs.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2015)

crowns are a huge profit center for the dental industry, never trust them bastards. i'm gonna start swishin w hydrogen peroxide, work on these coffee stains and try'n keep the rest. check out coconut oil-pulling...room temp, so it's liquid, soak n wait awhile before expelling.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 17, 2015)

Evening lads how we all doing today?
I'm just in from getting my half sleeve tattoo done so my arm is on fucking fire !!
Time to chill out with a smoke and a few beers !!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

suits you lad!






chinese burn?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> suits you lad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha not quite mate but that's a plan for my other arm lol 
I've went for a dark gothic design with skulls and tombstones and things like that.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

its a fact that dentists are cunts


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

im chilling to wine, cheese haze and this


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

smoking an already trimmed to outdoors smoking size joint in 3 goes = get on the bongs

barney knocking at anyone elses door? this is gonna bring a lot of work in for the roofers i would imagine


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> smoking an already trimmed to outdoors smoking size joint in 3 goes = get on the bongs
> 
> barney knocking at anyone elses door? this is gonna bring a lot of work in for the roofers i would imagine


swaying like a drunk pirate here lol, few trees fell over


----------



## zeddd (Nov 17, 2015)

I got a little sideways nudge in the car on a corner, all the shit kicked in so was deffo a bit windy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

right get this.

my dad's smoked rollies most his life. I been trying for near 30 years to get him to wrap in but nah he aint interested. recently he's moved up to near kilmarnock ( lmao typo'd that and it auto corrects to Kilimanjaro ffs hahaha) anyway, this polish fella goes into the bar he runs and says something. my dad thinks he's just pissed out his nut he couldn't understand the blokes accent. he was sober. proceeds to say this.

You're 59 and 3 months old. I've a message for you. holds his hand out and asks me pa to put two fingers in his palm and close his eyes. my dad said it was as if the lads hand was on fire and low and behold he saw his dad, my grandad who told him Jimmy, if you don't pack the fags in you'll be broon bread by 60. his names not jimmy btw but he always called him that. ( mental ye scots are ). the polish bloke didn't know what to say and neither did my old man they were both open mouthed. polish kid said he doesn;t even drink and wasn't going to even go into the pub but the voice told him to.

dad, packed the tabs the next morning. I dunno what to make of it. I don't believe in all that mumbo jumbo mysel. weird though eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

fuck the tooth i'm having a cano and another can. shits weirded me reet out. Cheese and scrumpy jack with a straw.

lets see this sleeve then ghaz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2015)

Think ur still high from the tooth fiasco...


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck the tooth i'm having a cano and another can. shits weirded me reet out. Livers and scrumpy jack with a straw.
> 
> lets see this sleeve then ghaz


U still got my email mate or u want me to pm u it? I'm not putting my tat on here just in case cause it's a custom piece and has names and dates included lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

furry muff lad. I might have it somewhere like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 17, 2015)

Alright lads.....gaz ghb and mg inbox lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright lads.....gaz ghb and mg inbox lads


Got ye m8


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)

oooh soo exciting.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> oooh soo exciting.....


Ohhh, what was urs about??? Lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Morning guys how's it going seen its all kicking off in France this morning


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 18, 2015)

fear not pomp, the worlds a utopia lol everything bad you see or hear about is just a red flag gov conspiracy....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright lads.....gaz ghb and mg inbox lads


Got it man. I've replied !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Ww lll won't be far off now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm sharpening my pitchfork. and making a tinfoil turban next


----------



## zeddd (Nov 18, 2015)

would had been better if old hot hands told him the lotto numbers, but they never do


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2015)

two different incidents in states where dumb college students threaten black folk w violence, immediately get ..rested and hauled away. campuses r now watching students closely. social media can be no-joke in n.w.o. http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/11/13/person-arrested-after-using-social-media-app-to-threaten-black-students.html

 
10,000 monks putting in work commercial district Bangkok


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 18, 2015)

Good afternoon sperm lickers thought ide show 3 pheno keepers of blues/livers x casey j day 21. this the 2nd run of these pheno,s to find the best of the 3. this shit stinks so f---in good im pissing my pants. good times fella,s...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

zeddd said:


> would had been better if old hot hands told him the lotto numbers, but they never do


aye I know. fuckin codswallop i tells ya.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 18, 2015)

New set of clones under 1x 24w cfl lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2015)

afternoon.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> New set of clones under 1x 24w cfl lolView attachment 3545470


They look better than your last lot but we'll see how they are in a week or so lol n


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hopfully they will be spot on with only 1 light in there the only prob i mite have is water temp getting cold lol ill throw an air stone in when i get roots
that ssh rooted in 6days last time just that pp seemed to have a few white bubbles tho


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> hopfully they will be spot on with only 1 light in there the only prob i mite have is water temp getting cold lol ill throw an air stone in when i get roots
> that ssh rooted in 6days last time just that pp seemed to have a few white bubbles tho


i just put a t twoel under my bubbler, stops the vibration too, never had a issue with water being cold, long as its on 24-7 they will root, i always put some clonex in the res water too,(used too)


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 18, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> i just put a t twoel under my bubbler, stops the vibration too, never had a issue with water being cold, long as its on 24-7 they will root, i always put some clonex in the res water too,(used too)


only thought about it getting cold cos i do it out side in my shed m8 didnt use rooting gel/powder just rizo my last loot rooted just looked proper shit lol


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> only thought about it getting cold cos i do it out side in my shed m8 didnt use rooting gel/powder just rizo my last loot rooted just looked proper shit lol


i just used clonex, my record for jiffys was wank so made that bubbler, and had 100% success, just started taking piss rooting inch thick tops of plants id topped and even they rooted, always poured some rooting shit in the res tho makes it foam sumwhat.
nothing better than bubble roots, way fatter than jifyy ones.

if ur concerned on temps then just get a lizard heating mat, what i was gunna used but never needed it, variable too, my bubble was on floor in loft so wasent very warm tbh

tell you twins are hard work, got identical twn boys 3 months old and im fucked


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's a wee snap of a bit of my new tattoo sleeve. It's not quite finished yet I've got another 1 sitting to go next week. The rest of it is too personalized so I'm not posting the rest of the pics lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I know. fuckin codswallop i tells ya.


i bet that polish fella drank for free the wiley bastard.


ice to see you to see you ice. how are tricks lad? decided to get up n running again yet? i know your hands are more than full like but you can always do more lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 18, 2015)

IC3M4L3 said:


> afternoon.


heya mate hows you? been a while...


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 18, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Here's a wee snap of a bit of my new tattoo sleeve. It's not quite finished yet I've got another 1 sitting to go next week. The rest of it is too personalized so I'm not posting the rest of the pics lol
> View attachment 3545518


wow thats brave, slightly stupid too hope your neighbours dont log on one day.or worse an enemy you be fooked.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 18, 2015)

got a little thing going elseware got 2 zlh under a 600 in a 80x80x160 to get sum coin for xmas in, really strggling, but is what it is. ben grassed up repeatedly to social and police and council for allsorts, i get formal warings for the mere smell of weed. fucking joke, managed to get the 4k paid throughout the yr to the housing witch also fucked me, been investigated by benefits for having nice shit in house,, wish id stayed in leeds,
unfortunately my order is county court so not criminal wer ther is a burden of proof, county is if it seems legit then thats good enough and i cant risk jail even for a short time with 4 kis 2 of which are new born

a identical addition to the aryian race!
been hammering black ops 3 on ps4 star wars is out tomorrow, if anyone has ps4 lets freind up innit, sent bizzle a request but es a ignorant cunt!

been stayin away from here coz it does my head in. seeing all ur niceness. and with all my shit i dont wanna risk anything going down and my being resposible,

im still on same number if anyon wants in touch. )


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 18, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> wow thats brave, slightly stupid too hope your neighbours dont log on one day.or worse an enemy you be fooked.


Myself and a few other lads have put face pics and all sorts on here before so I'm not gonna be worried about a piece of my tattoo being seen! And like I said I've left out the personalized parts that would give names and dates so I'm not stupid !
But thanks for your concern it's nice to know someone cares !!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 18, 2015)

Wagwan

Next seeds ordered  https://cannabisseedsforsale.com/product/dr-underground/killer-mix/


----------



## Thc247 (Nov 18, 2015)

right lads aint been on here for a while i been hiding in my cave after a few ov u pissed me off lol anyway i got to swallow my pride and cum back and appologise for my sharp attitude and i have missed u cunts lol but just for the record and last time im saying it there was genuinly jst under 45 in that pic and it all sold in 4 days at 170s i had 3 1/2 oz off 1 i cut a week earlie and had 4 oz ech of one lemon of makka and 1 livers i also got 4 oz of 2 zlh that i put into 12/12 straight from clone in 6 1/2 litre pots but i fucked up on the zlh by not stacking her up with food but i took her at 10 weeks and i got to take my hat off to you zedd it was the best lemon haze anyone had grown locally to my experience i cant wait to see it at 12 when grew propper but the livers was disapointing the royal out did the livers but the zlh is the fire and the lemon of makka has such astrong lemon flavour and taste alot stronger than the zlh but the zlh is its own thing an nothing could compare. 
anyways there is my final review from last one


----------



## Thc247 (Nov 18, 2015)

alsos new auto pot setup now ready to flip anyday soon any i can not praise them enough it really is like cheating all the plants are loving it ive never seen them grow like they are


----------



## Thc247 (Nov 18, 2015)

whats your experience wit taking cuttings off the zlh because i took 20 cheese cuts and 5 lemon and 5 zlh every singal ones rooted in 2 weeks but the zlh took almost 4 and only one rooted and now its been weeks and its only grew maybe 4 cm and the others are dead but the cheese and lemon skunk are ready to flip in size ?


----------



## Thc247 (Nov 18, 2015)

got 5 ami haze seeds with a snoop dog vapouriser and put in jug of water 24 hours later all growing tails so put in soil plugs and put in dome and next morning all are above ground looking good just put em under a 100 w t5


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't apologise dude no1 cares lol its the uk thread everyone busts everyone's balls.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 18, 2015)

Bottom leaves on my seedlings are curled up, they're not as bad as some I've seen on here but still concerning me. New leaves didn't seem to do the same until tonight when I'm seeing them starting to curl slightly, which is why I'm posting now. Color looks good. Temps ranging from 30-33c and humidity around 30-40%. They stand around 5" tall, all starting to grow 3rd set of leaves. They've had a really low feed of nutes yesterday after I transplanted to lager pots.

From what I've read it's the heat, I've got HPS 400w bulb at 28" from top of canopy in an 80x80x160 tent. All vents open. Even opened top of the zip door. Also got a 12" desk fan on highest setting pointed at the light, slight movement from the breeze on the leaves. 4" extractor fan running 24/7. If I put my hand right over the leaves it not hot at all, I thought if it was heat I would feel it with hand? Central Hearing is off, window open, room is cool to stand in. So if it is heat I don't know how to get it lower.

Anyone got any ideas? Or what to look out for if it could be something else?

Picture is few days old. Looks a little worse now. All others similar to that.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking into it more I'm certain it's heat stress. But how can I get the heat lower? If I open the zip door the humidity will drop won't it? Would directing the fans a bit more towards the canopy help?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 18, 2015)

No thanks, officer.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> No thanks, officer.


please dont quote spam it takes me longer to clean it up, i may accidently not see you quote it and therefore it stays on the board for unknowingly users to maybe fall for such a scam. 
just hit report next time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

All my seedlings are above soils bar one cheese n one dbxl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

i forgot about my seeds for a week. they coulda gone straight into hydro haha


took a few branches of the plemon early and half arsed trimmed them. needs must n that


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2015)

those seedlings look like angel hair pasta


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd of gone with an old man's ingrowing hair...each to their own.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> whats your experience wit taking cuttings off the zlh because i took 20 cheese cuts and 5 lemon and 5 zlh every singal ones rooted in 2 weeks but the zlh took almost 4 and only one rooted and now its been weeks and its only grew maybe 4 cm and the others are dead but the cheese and lemon skunk are ready to flip in size ?


Sativas some times harder longer to root. I do the cut with a spare node, then do another cut on the next node under water and dip straight in fresh clonex to my rockwool. 4 weeks rooting SLH is normal ime? Oh and just been suspended for not detailing my time on the mop, just before xmas too the bastards...! Anyone would think people were queing up to clean up dead animal carcasses 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i forgot about my seeds for a week. they coulda gone straight into hydro haha
> View attachment 3546117
> 
> took a few branches of the plemon early and half arsed trimmed them. needs must n that
> View attachment 3546118


cheered me up them seedlings lol fucking shows you how determined they are to survive though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

nature finds a way, I think they'd have been dead in a day or two mind. 

I can't even remember what the hoo haa was all about thc that's how much i was bothered by it!? You do you and fuck anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 19, 2015)

any one know why a seedling in coco would get a brown tip only haven water out tap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

could be ph of the water. is the coco decent brand? will it have been properly washed?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 19, 2015)

not sure its my best m8s he just sent me a photo


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone rushing over to Amsterdam for this years Unity Cup, lol......I was only told it was happening last week. So well marketed it's a joke.

Anyway, http://www.melkweg.nl/nl/agenda/amsterdam-unity-cup-23-11-2015

The Dog will be entered by the Grey Area coffeeshop.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3546146


I can't believe how little it takes for some folk to start worrying about their plants, about a mil or two of brown on the end of a leaf, wtf. It's hardly goina die like, look how determined dons seeds wer to survive, these are weeds at the end of the day ffs.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

I can't believe it's not butter


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 19, 2015)

i dont give a fuck it aint mine just got asked if i knew why and i dont just thought id ask in here as it wasnt getting any nutes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

Ur best bets to ask the qs don just asked u to ur mate n you'll have a butter idea.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur best bets to ask the qs don just asked u to ur mate n you'll have a butter idea.


Smooth(and creamy) the way you slipped that in.....


----------



## makka (Nov 19, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Smooth(and creamy) the way you slipped that in.....


no gay shit lads lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 19, 2015)

makka said:


> no gay shit lads lol


Would you like me to add" no homo" to the end to make you feel better? lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

It's only gay if u enjoy it. Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## makka (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3546203


You better not be taking ur dick out ur pants lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 19, 2015)

cant help it all this dirty talk haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone try the red audi? Suppose to be a cracking pill...not sure if Ill get them or the lego men.after setting up an account on another dnm since abraxas went missing.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone try the red audi? Suppose to be a cracking pill...not sure if Ill get them or the lego men.after setting up an account on another dnm since abraxas went missing.


If u can get green 2k, blue Instagram or pink hello kitty pills I can vouch that all 3 are good presses I've had a good few of em over the last cpl months. !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2015)

that was a fucked up film wasn't it! tom green lost his edge man , getting old i suppose lol.

gonna try a smaple of the cheese i chopped sunday, still a bit spongey but will defo smoke


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone try the red audi? Suppose to be a cracking pill...not sure if Ill get them or the lego men.after setting up an account on another dnm since abraxas went missing.


Any sign of agora comin back ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Any sign of agora comin back ?


What's the latest one people are using anyway?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

been using nucleus without ne bother


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the latest one people are using anyway?


I'm using dream market till abraxas comes back(if it does that is) since there's 2 many rumours about alphabay being those carding lads that ran sr2 

Here's a registration link for dream market http://lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion/?ai=189380


Other reason I'm using it is alot of the solid vendors from agora are there like peaceandpot.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone try the red audi? Suppose to be a cracking pill...not sure if Ill get them or the lego men.after setting up an account on another dnm since abraxas went missing.


Tried red feraris they're fucking banging


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2015)

5 O came and robbed me only 4 sick looking plants were in there so got a slap on the wrist gutted but still at large so got to class it as a result could of been a hell of a lot worse man


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 19, 2015)

Thinking back had some blue ghosts to but they are more pma than mdma not so good if you do eat them give them plenty of time to work before taking anymore


----------



## zeddd (Nov 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I know. fuckin codswallop i tells ya.


don I got no doubt there are some gifted psychics out there who can predict your exact day of demise, but those geezas are winning the loto every week and are being tight with the numbers lol, yer average pub hot hand jihnny has generally lost his house on the dogs and is stiing up a sting ...or not im optimistic and open minded


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2015)

i reckon his brother put him up to it as a windup. Sort thing he'd do.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

3eyes said:


> 5 O came and robbed me only 4 sick looking plants were in there so got a slap on the wrist gutted but still at large so got to class it as a result could of been a hell of a lot worse man


That's a bit shit and a bit lucky at the same time 3Eyes. Did you give them any tips of how to bring em back to health?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 20, 2015)

10-14 days to go


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

That reminds me of my mates purple kush..without the purple lol. Looks great G. 14 more days it's gonna blow yer temple off lol. Reminds me...my mate never gave me a cut of that purple kush because some higher being told him he wasn't allowed to. Fukkin MJ politics worse than ISIS aka the CIA and all those other tools that roam our green.....Yes fukkin GREEN planet.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol i hate tight cunts like that does your nut in dont it , the guava dawgz has got some really nice pink/purple hues on the lowers think the lower night temps are helping like


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> That's a bit shit and a bit lucky at the same time 3Eyes. Did you give them any tips of how to bring em back to health?


Nah fuck em lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 20, 2015)

I cant think of anything worse than pigs in the grow room instill get nightmares of that shit


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 10-14 days to go View attachment 3546944


looks lovely that man.
2 more weeks though? i see no pistils left on it, you reckon it is still growing? resin still looks very pale mind.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2015)

not good...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeh ghb shes still swelling i rekon ill go for a 9 and half week flower im temted to hack em down now lol but the dragon force really makes em pop so gotta give em a week of that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Merlot (Nov 20, 2015)

Fuck me I've seen more life in a cemetery!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2015)

And there wàs me hoping you'd been blown up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


>


So what u at tonight slipper? How's the plants coming


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> And there wàs me hoping you'd been blown up lol


Was gonna say sumtin the same till i seen urs ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Was gonna say sumtin the same till i seen urs ha


Aye its a pity ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2015)

U still not growing Irish?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So what u at tonight slipper? How's the plants coming


All above soil bar the one that didn't pop a taperoot but I'd still potted it hoping for the best...so boring crap really.yourself?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2015)

All but one for mesel too, still leaves me with more then enough, still have 9 blue cheese and 9 cheese candy, going for more pebbles tomoro to get them potted up, might get a PIC once done


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2015)

I potted the one that never had a tap root in a jiffyy pellet but had no joy


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U still not growing Irish?


Nah have everytin but not startin till after the crimbo.. im of to the dam in a couple weeks so wit that an crimbo no point startin till after


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah have everytin but not startin till after the crimbo.. im of to the dam in a couple weeks so wit that an crimbo no point startin till after


When u in the dam mate? I'm there the week before Xmas with the wife !


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> When u in the dam mate? I'm there the week before Xmas with the wife !


Nah im there after that man ... shame be sum craic if we met ova there ha


----------



## Merlot (Nov 20, 2015)

no fucking raghead is blowing me up! there isn't even any black folk around here


----------



## Fast dog (Nov 20, 2015)

Now then chaps, anyone grown dna's sharksbreath? my pal wanks over them but can't really find no grow journals and the reviews I've read are mixed, 6 beans for £40 is it worth it ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> no fucking raghead is blowing me up! there isn't even any black folk around here


Except for u of course ... slave


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Fast dog said:


> Now then chaps, anyone grown dna's sharksbreath? my pal wanks over them but can't really find no grow journals and the reviews I've read are mixed, 6 beans for £40 is it worth it ?


Yes and No.....


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Yes and No.....


To elaborate. No seed is worth that money...unless it is the last seed ever available, and then you never know. If you are asking is the strain worth growing then that is a different question. The guys I hang with sell dank beans for less than that but I still think it's fukkin daylight robbery lmfao. If your mate plants any seed it will be worth it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2015)

Any other good seed banks/breeders as cheap if not cheaper than u guys DST?


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Fukkin loads mate. We are rip of merchants at best...hoodwinks, deviants if you will. But dem beans be magic 

So here is Verticalis Marijuanicus on Wallicus 
 

Seriously I wish seeds where like any other seeds and available for a few quid. That would soon weed out the shit. For us economics don't make that so but hopefully they will soon.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2015)

I know man any strain that comes across as savage n at a low price Im always skeptical but when they're 40+ for a few beans I feel a tad violated.last the 5 or 6 grows have been all u lads so I may try a few others out...tempted with elephantos but I wouldn't mind finding a fruity, heavy yielding, mind boggling strain.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> .wouldn't mind finding a fruity, heavy yielding, mind boggling strain.


deep blue when it's ready and avialable?? but variety is spice eh. 

elephantos sounds like a yielder lol. think we should start using names like that.......PurpleGiganticusFullofKushyCrapicus


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol well I did enjoy the dbxl so much I'd gotten 20 beans n I've 8 just above soil as we speak. Elephantos sell seeds via paypal.eyeing up a few of what they've to offer but they are a bit on the steep side.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2015)

Once heavy duty fruity comes back in stock I'll be ordering a few of those beans have em to notify me via email when that sassy pants arrives


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2015)

morning guys just seen this video and i thought this is prob what u boys do


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

What's happening, just been to the Hydroponic store for the extra bag of pebbles I needed, should get all potted up and going tomoro thank fuck


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys just seen this video and i thought this is prob what u boys do


Nah they kinda make the volcano lame tbh


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 inbox m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 21, 2015)

Aye seen that vid b4 that bloke on the right made me piss whennhe starts eating the smoke lol something i would do...yeh mg back at ya matey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 21, 2015)

yeh i thought they was funny was showing the wife the volcano vape she wants one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 21, 2015)

Get one there great when you got a nice stash


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

El classico is on lads fck the city pool game


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> El classico is on lads fck the city pool game


City pool game has hopefully just won me a ton....


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> City pool game has hopefully just won me a ton....


Hope so for ya but id never trust liverpool ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

Aye I know, they wer 4-1 like, thot they wer a good price that's onlys reason I bet on the dirty fucks lol, plus if they win united stay top


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning guys just seen this video and i thought this is prob what u boys do


those dudes are complete asshats. they were running it too hot, i usually go 355 or thereabouts; it really depends on fine or coarse grind, fill-level and moisture content. def get the digital if possible. i'd also recc the solid-valve option over the ez-valve cos it holds vapor in better. their idea of a hose attach vs the bag sucks. the bag makes it portable, plus allows for the vape to cool and not be harsh at all.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2015)

Come on Liverpool. Fuk City and United


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2015)

MG has probably jinxed us now ffs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

DST said:


> MG has probably jinxed us now ffs.


Don't be saying that fuck ye lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

Ther u are DST, 4-1 now


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ther u are DST, 4-1 now


Well done .. and barca won 4-0 ha im fukin delighted


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Barca for treble again this year ha  maybe im gettin a tad bit ahead of meself...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

And utd aren't even top ffs, Leicester are lol, by one point I think


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> And utd aren't even top ffs, Leicester are lol, by one point I think


Jamie vardy is gonna beat van nistilroys record ha


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ther u are DST, 4-1 now


10 seconds....

Edit. Happy days MG.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

DST said:


> 10 seconds....
> 
> Edit. Happy days MG.


Good result all round that one, unless ur a city fan, and if u are u deserve no better lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 21, 2015)

Fucking Arsenal done me out of 135 quid today. I had Arsenal, Chelsea, man utd, Liverpool and Leicester ! I fucking hate Arsenal !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fucking Arsenal done me out of 135 quid today. I had Arsenal, Chelsea, man utd, Liverpool and Leicester ! I fucking hate Arsenal !!


And scotland done ya out of goin the euros pretty shit few weeks


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And scotland done ya out of goin the euros pretty shit few weeks


CUNT !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And scotland done ya out of goin the euros pretty shit few weeks


That was harsh lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> That was harsh lol


U goin over man i defo am ..  .. cant belive the scots bet us and aint goin thru... shame we wer in same group be good to see us all there .....


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

Dunno m8 can't see it tho, well see


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Dunno m8 can't see it tho, well see


U need to go wen are u ever goin to get as good as opportunity as france and for fck sake u know it mite be only time u se NI at euros ...


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2015)

Security is gonna be mare in France.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2015)

DST said:


> To elaborate. No seed is worth that money...unless it is the last seed ever available, and then you never know. If you are asking is the strain worth growing then that is a different question. The guys I hang with sell dank beans for less than that but I still think it's fukkin daylight robbery lmfao. If your mate plants any seed it will be worth it.


its not daylight robbery if you are stating the following, these seeds are potentially great, now it s down to you, far fewer complaints imo and a truth bullet too


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2015)

still, ide rather grow a proven clone than a promising seed imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> still, ide rather grow a proven clone than a promising seed imo


What u got on the go atm anyway zeddd?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

just got in rfom an all nighter. i'm high as fook! 

morning!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just got in rfom an all nighter. i'm high as fook!
> 
> morning!


Why you back so early?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 22, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> And scotland done ya out of goin the euros pretty shit few weeks


LMAO......


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Why you back so early?


I started at midday


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 3548311View attachment 3548312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my home city! Did you enjoy it? Looks like you went during a cold time of year though.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 22, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 3548311View attachment 3548312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's my home city! Did you enjoy it? Looks like you went during a cold time of year though.


I was there last week. It was a lot of fun my aunt and uncle have a house out there right now so it was really nice not to have to hotel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


>


os the tower better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

plemon with about 3 weeks left


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3548540
> plemon with about 3 weeks left


Some nice fat ones ther don..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

that's what the ladies tell me hahahah test growing the fems now. All goes to plan they'll get released soon.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 22, 2015)

http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/article/2015/11/20/best-video-explaination-cannabis-trichomes/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

is baseball any good?


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's what the ladies tell me hahahah test growing the fems now. All goes to plan they'll get released soon.


wots plemon then? who,s releasing them, you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

pink lemon, its one of my crosses from BreedersBoutique, smelly cherry male x larry og / chem valley Kush.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Aye look some nice chunky colas there don, folk love a bit of purps now too....i took 2 exo down last night it doesnt matter how much I clean her up i always end up with a load of popcorn, had enough now i tell ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

you scrogging or what? or just not lollipopping?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeh i always lollipop em must not be doing it enuf lol, i leve em looking bare everytime then come chop its popcornville under the canopy everytime for me with exo?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Noticed you lot talking about that deep web so downloaded a browser. It's great haha. How do you know it's not gunna be a scam though? Youse all had good success rate?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh i always lollipop em must not be doing it enuf lol, i leve em looking bare everytime then come chop its popcornville under the canopy everytime for me with exo?


just sold a cured oz of exo popcorn for 240 in London they were wel happy, lol its rare tho mostly vape it meself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh i always lollipop em must not be doing it enuf lol, i leve em looking bare everytime then come chop its popcornville under the canopy everytime for me with exo?


how much are talking here? You ever though about taking the top colas off and leaving the popcorn another week to ten.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

it only gets cured cos we leave it till we need it, cant wait to see if my glue roots had a little accident on route and had to re clone it hopefully shes got enough energy to root again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Noticed you lot talking about that deep web so downloaded a browser. It's great haha. How do you know it's not gunna be a scam though? Youse all had good success rate?


do your research on the buyer only use Escrow. Cross check the pics with pill reports lastly and possibly most importantly check dates and make sure they're first press if its E's if its acid or coke etc. Just check the reviews


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

I need a gan of this gorilla glue #4 myself. 32% sounds too good to be true.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do your research on the buyer only use Escrow. Cross check the pics with pill reports lastly and possibly most importantly check dates and make sure they're first press if its E's if its acid or coke etc. Just check the reviews


Will do, probably just gunna order some Valium and Zopiclone first , then might get some flake or something. There are reviews left very few hours, surely they all can't be legit?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not loads of popcorn like but it seems nommatter how much i trim em back i always end up with a couple of o off a few plants of just scraggly nugs with xo, any probs z let me know mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not loads of popcorn like but it seems nommatter how much i trim em back i always end up with a couple of o off a few plants of just scraggly nugs with xo, any probs z let me know mate


Defoliate the fan leaves a fortnight before finish?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Aye i do that ribena i say it seems its only the exo that really does it to me everythingbelse is fine fuck knows must be me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Will do, probably just gunna order some Valium and Zopiclone first , then might get some flake or something. There are reviews left very few hours, surely they all can't be legit?


why not? People buy loads of drugs haha.

mine came fine.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> why not? People buy loads of drugs haha.
> 
> mine came fine.View attachment 3549158


Sound. Also, half the links I try don't work. Is that normal?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sound. Also, half the links I try don't work. Is that normal?


What market are u using?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not loads of popcorn like but it seems nommatter how much i trim em back i always end up with a couple of o off a few plants of just scraggly nugs with xo, any probs z let me know mate


I'm the same mate I always end up with loads of popcorn off the Exo no mater how much I trim the bitch. The psycho doesn't have the same issue tho thankfully!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> What market are u using?


Well I'm using a free Tor browser and the current market I'm on is just called "Drug Market" it's got a little leaf next to it at the top.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Cheers hulk at least im not the only one then lol, thinking nof sacking exo and just keeping psy tbh myt get rid of both wel see man just starting to get real bored of it tbh


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not loads of popcorn like but it seems nommatter how much i trim em back i always end up with a couple of o off a few plants of just scraggly nugs with xo, any probs z let me know mate


theres no prob man shes perked up and will root im sure


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well I'm using a free Tor browser and the current market I'm on is just called "Drug Market" it's got a little leaf next to it at the top.


That's don't sound too good mate that's sounds like a big police sign should be on that market rather than a leaf lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well I'm using a free Tor browser and the current market I'm on is just called "Drug Market" it's got a little leaf next to it at the top.


use nucleus, buy a load of single things, e's valium odd gram of whatever. get your buyer stats up. careful you don't get sucked into a hole tho hahah 

check dnstats.net


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> That's don't sound too good mate that's sounds like a big police sign should be on that market rather than a leaf lmao.


Which market?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> use nucleus, buy a load of single things, e's valium odd gram of whatever. get your buyer stats up. careful you don't get sucked into a hole tho hahah
> 
> check dnstats.net


Will do


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Slippery slope that darknet lol fucking good fun tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Which market?


I use dram market it's always up n nice user interface n a very activery foum
http://lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion/?ai=189380


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Slippery slope that darknet lol fucking good fun tho


aye lad him in the slippers was always on that DN hahaah soz lax couldn't resist.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Haha i know then he got me into the forums amd all hell broke loose lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I use dram market it's always up n nice user interface n a very activery foum
> http://lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion/?ai=189380


How much you earn for me singing up? Gunna order some flake in next few weeks I think.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2015)

Haha I'm even a bad example on a buch ofgrowers lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2015)

About 25% so lads gt signing up its a cracking market n th forums got mods n all


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> About 25% so lads gt signing up its a cracking market n th forums got mods n all


25%? Gtf!


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

So I got my 18 potted up yesterday under the 3 lights, just waitin on my new veg light coming for my new cloning/mother area then I'll get my glue into the oxypot and get her growin te fuck for cuts for next run, already want this run done to get the glue in and it's only started ffs lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Any more links to buy stuff on there? I'm just looking around at the moment. Interested in seeing what weapons can be got lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

ahaha think this thread needs renaming to junkies corner lmao ffs so i guess most here grow to fund there habits..


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

fuck cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

fuck the vanilla uk growers thread.

ain't no thing such as half way crooks boys hahahaha


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Any more links to buy stuff on there? I'm just looking around at the moment. Interested in seeing what weapons can be got lol







twat


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

never seen such dry pots rellies gone didn't sus the grow and its back to the same old shit of growing fuking plants ...lol cunting things


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

you had a taste of the glue MG ?, fuk it is nice


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> twat


 My hat doesn't have the white band


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

fuckin smack rats bet most of you have kids too, shemeless fukerz..........


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

now illlet one of you grassers report my post, but ill still be back to troll ya, after all this is trollitup lmao.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Aye zedd and they were only the s1's this #4 is proper man cant eait to chop em amd slow dry cuz thje quick dry on the radiator is fire stinks the house out when i pop the tin of top grade cannbis


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> you had a taste of the glue MG ?, fuk it is nice


No I ain't m8, not even a sniff lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's mine ATM lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye zedd and they were only the s1's this #4 is proper man cant eait to chop em amd slow dry cuz thje quick dry on the radiator is fire stinks the house out when i pop the tin of top grade cannbis


was that the no4 u had on the other days pics?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't wait to try the glue! The way ghetto has described it makes it sound fucking amazing. As soon as I get a cut I'll be growin it till I can take a cpl cuts then flower the bitch out ! I need a change from Exo and psy !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeh man last pic i posted was #4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> hey hazy haha shut ya mouth dicksplash ive dropped better cuts than you nobs grow, and all your genetics you hack are fakes lol you get the fuck. dont need any fake cuts from you uk bumbaclarts lmao....


hahhaah now that's more like I. I've had splashes more entertaining banterclause


zeddd said:


> twat


if ya wanna be a boxer in the golden ring.mm.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)

Inversion merger deal to get out of u.s.taxes. bold mve for Pfizer, now _Allergen_.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/pfizer-and-allergan-to-merge-in-huge-inversion-deal-1448280652


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bloody ell posts going awol lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with the site. I've posted a few posts that aren't showing and it was nothing the mods would remove. Also it's showing me old notifications in the top corner and taking over 5 mins to show new posts on the threads !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Think it was removed mate as i liked it and it said post not foumd lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

Aye we're on radar again....


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

Ther pickin on u again hulk lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

red flag for ya @yorkie 9pm channel four documentary on life through the letterbox


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

Not as nice as when I splash on your sister while your Mrs licks my arse lol
She told me she needs a real man not a boy on drugs, found it funny as I was sprinkling more coke on her vag, lmao she needed a little numbing as she never had a real cock before,


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ther pickin on u again hulk lol


Yeah mate that's it rolly has a hard on for the hulk ! Cunts the lot of em !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> Not as nice as when I splash on your sister while your Mrs licks my arse lol
> She told me she needs a real man not a boy on drugs, found it funny as I was sprinkling more coke on her vag, lmao


Still not as good as when I fucked your mum up the shitter while your dad watched as I fingered your dead sister #necrofuntimes and that was before I rolled out the drugs, then shit really got fucked up !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

l


GANJBANGER said:


> Not as nice as when I splash on your sister while your Mrs licks my arse lol
> She told me she needs a real man not a boy on drugs, found it funny as I was sprinkling more coke on her vag, lmao she needed a little numbing as she never had a real cock before,


lol boy on drugs n you're wasting sniff on her vag, do me a favour.. Try blowing it up her arse you'll have more fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Still not as good as when I fucked your mum up the shitter while your dad watched as I fingered your dead sister #necrofuntimes and that was before I rolled out the drugs, then shit really got fucked up !


it's reached the #necromumtimes has it haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's reached the #necromumtimes has it haha


Well it's almost 9pm and the beers have kicked in so why the fuck not ? This cunt is a little twat ! Thinks he's a big man on the tinternet, I'd like to see him say shit so half the guys in here in person he'd be leaving on a stretcher !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Still not as good as when I fucked your mum up the shitter while your dad watched as I fingered your dead sister #necrofuntimes and that was before I rolled out the drugs, then shit really got fucked up !


shut ya mouth scotch cunt who asked you, fuckin HULK lol wot a nob....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 23, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> shut ya mouth scotch cunt who asked you, fuckin HULK lol wot a nob....


Hahahaha ok then, and it's Scottish. Scotch is a nice drink for the record. And yeah I'm hulk cos if I was in the same room as you then you wouldn't like me when I'm angry !


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

@Hulk@ showing your tattoo off online on a public forum just shows your intellectuality lmao you deserve your door kicked in and your very much mistaken no country bumpkin here, born and raised in the ghetto but climbed my way out, you fuckers are all on job seekers or the sick for mental health lol yes i can spot you fukers from a mile. anyway where,s ya daughter at lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

who's put 20p in the noob. Chill out man haha


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2015)

It's like Merlot on crack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

I thought I might be IC3 but its too coherent.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

its all good lol and dont kid yourself you know exactly who i am.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

I cant remember owt so no, you're just another mouthy noob to me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuckin bellend hidin behind different accounts and then claiming u know who he is, fuckin pussy i say.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 23, 2015)

I reckon loads go away from here with the hump and come back spurting ther shit with a new account, I never know who any are ffs


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 23, 2015)

you lost me there mastercunt but you carry on lad..


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)

DST said:


> It's like Merlot on crack.


that got a laff.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Something up with the site?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Glue looking gnarly, xgonna be nice n easy to trim


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mods deleting my pics now whats that all about then? Didnt break any rules there did i?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

And guava dawgz the parma violet pheno


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 23, 2015)

WTF


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 23, 2015)

Was obviously a bug or something. My posts were fucking up too. Site went down for 5 mins so guessing they fixed it.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And guava dawgz the parma violet pheno View attachment 3549427View attachment 3549429


Looks killer.. like the name too. who gets credit for naming cutting-onli?

_*Parma Violet Guava*_


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And guava dawgz the parma violet pheno View attachment 3549427View attachment 3549429


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's reached the #necromumtimes has it haha


Did somebody say #nercofuntimes?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2015)

I know who the cunt is, I never forget anything like this, lol remember who writes like this when theyre very angry, I got him on ignore


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

howay then zeddd who's this gum wobbling prick. Adolf? Ic3.?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

rolli in disguise????? Sneaky fucker hahah


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I know who the cunt is, I never forget anything like this, lol remember who writes like this when theyre very angry, I got him on ignore


Reminds me of that mate of yorkies with the vapes that ripped ppl off in here.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm well his spellings 2 good for Chedzoy. ..could it be lems?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hmm well his spellings 2 good for Chedzoy. ..could it be lems?


nah lemon would have no interest in the brightside, someone midlands/northern whoever it is etc


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

well the clues are in the wording when hes really raging, then throws in some Jamaican patois and starts abusing sister mother yawn etc, weird when we just about accepted him too, but the geezer writes like thc 24/7 when hes let his guard down lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

What the fucks wrong with these wank? They come on here looking for clones but can't compose themselves for 5 mins to earn everyones respect...gets me tutus hard it does...why the Fuck brother dragging em selfish ass cunts through shit when all they end out doing is coughing up the excess shit all over the thread? I get busting balls n having a laugh (best way to sus someone out in my opinion )but these lads are kleenex lads ultra fucking sensitive. Even if this test offers u grade for clones don't do it lads think of his poor customers having to deal with that nonsensical jibberish...if u listen real closely u can here his virginity in the background screaming for attention.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

I think alot of the regs on here have made it 2 easy for noobs to get em clones (I'm all up for sharing em but don't give a clone to a fucking liberty) use to take donkeys to get clones I wasn't offered till nearly after my first yr on here n gboy took donkeys aswell but we're the ones that stuck arround ...saying that makkas alright


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 24, 2015)

ffs wots wrong with you guyz, can dish it but cant take it, wot and you think im only here for clones? don gin started this shit telling me to fuck off i aint getting any clones from anyone here? never asked 1 person and never would without getting to know someone first. fair enough, dont eccept me ill fuck off then but i was onlt trying to join in showing a few pics like yous do....


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 24, 2015)

oh and i aint no midlands dude either, pool if you must know, you,s have fun boyz.....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

jog on son


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

am hoying him on ignore and havin a Cano. Reckon that's best way to go boys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm no benchmark you make ya own minds up. I aunt sending him owt I count real mates one hand. Fuckin ell that's a push too.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> wots up you after some clones from him, tek your tongue out of his kiddyslipper lmao. now all you cunts fuck off, bigest bunch of nobs i ever come across, wanna bees laterz fuktards........


I'm tongues been nestled in ur mothers flappy kebabe but afters I'll be sure to wedge it right in there except dons never sent me clones he's just a well respected/established member that drops some sexy pics here m there not to mention he's a hand som devil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

like a fart in the wind..........


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 24, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> shut the fuck up...


scumbag hissy fit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

He's just a wank stain that didn't get shit his own way so he's gone full sissy keyboard warrior on us...bless. bet he's the kinda lad that if u did send cuts he'd sell em off for a fee bob or if something happened with his atmosphere he'd play it down to duds...funny how everyone else agrees the cuts are legit, so much so that breeders fucking use then in breeding lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

turkey has just downed a Russian plane, its officially started, ww3 imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> now ill leave you to share your wank cuts between you bahahaha, fukin plemon lmao your a fukin lemon, nob..


Wank cuts? Have u grown any of these wank cuts? Some members on here even have yank clone onlies to add the the sexy selection which your never gonna get ur slimy hands on. N it's funny a few pages back ur sincing the exo n psychosis praises but bow ur anti it like a nazi meeting a jew...we don't take kindly to that round here bud.you've literally fucked yourself over when it comes to rare clone onlies...enjoy your generic cheese knockoffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> turkey has just downed a Russian plane, its officially started, ww3 imo


Was`nt that like a fortnight ago already?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

lol so he is awesome having brightside(clone only) but all our cuts ( more of the clone only list, psycho, Gringo, Exo,Livers, Blue meanie etc etc etc) are all wank? Lmfao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

He's a Fucking tool even too much of a pussy to respond


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Next time that tor comments imma find his ip lolhos u get his ip zeddd? Simple ping?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Was`nt that like a fortnight ago already?


oh wait just checked the news n its a new one, im sure this happened as well a fortnight ago tho or am i wrong? or was a fortnight ago the "warnings" this would happen when a russian plane last went into their airspace?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

cant be too careful man lol


theslipperbandit said:


> Next time that tor comments imma find his ip lolhos u get his ip zeddd? Simple ping?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

I mite post it when im drunk, got shit loads to do so not even waking and baking on a weekday


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey finger bang or whatever ur name is what Internet company do u use out of security?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Funny thing is 4 of the hops on here are using btireland which makes me curiouser n curiouser


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Deepdotweb.com follow that like finger banger some legit info on it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Ugh I give up sifting through packets lol if u wanna be a bear finger bank floor a link n download or upload something.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I mite post it when im drunk, got shit loads to do so not even waking and baking on a weekday


Pm me it n ill see what I can get from it


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 24, 2015)

A quick Google earth shows only 3 or 4 houses in Kicunnahin Beg. Bet that will shut him up


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> A quick Google earth shows only 3 or 4 houses in Kicunnahin Beg. Bet that will shut him up


usually does lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 24, 2015)

Reminds me of the good old days on Twitter when people would find out other people's IP's and addresses then order rubbish skips, takeaways, taxis, prostitutes, bouncy castles, hire cars etc etc to their houses hahaha. Imagine being woken up by the sound of 6 diesel taxi engines outside your house then seeing a skip in your drive haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

this is not good practice lads. howay play canny.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Wireshape? Just a very very handy tool to use all u needs a network n u can sniff all the packets being transfreed. ..just noticed it on the app store but she needs to be rootes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is not good practice lads. howay play canny.


Nah I use like to show everyone what little security they have online


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

This is how easy it is nowadays to fuck pls lives up lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 24, 2015)

yeah I rec proxy and tor combo is pretty safe lax what u rec?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

To a degree a proxy will only assist if ones measly viewing content not uploading or downloading n tors a different story all they need to do is put a few sniffers on the end nodes n bobs ur uncle but that requires a lot of data sifting so unless ur in the nuclear powers game I wouldn't worry about it but simple apps from the app store let u see a ton of crap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

Only packets I sniff have white powder in em...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Only packets I sniff have white powder in em...


Step away from the bicarbonate soda


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Leave it out wid you gonna get peoples ip addresses. Glasses and all dat you pricks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> Leave it out wid you gonna get peoples ip addresses. Glasses and all dat you pricks.


Don't think anyone was goina or would post ips, just showing how easy it is to find shit out about people


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

You kno wat im sayin, allow it...........


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 24, 2015)

Allow what?...


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

I jus said you kno wat im talking about. Go ask zedd, ic3, yorkie or sae. Stop tellin man on ere dat your gonna get ip addresses and tryna scare people an dat cuz dat shit aint runnin. Blud.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 24, 2015)

Rizzla n ting


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> I jus said you kno wat im talking about. Go ask zedd, ic3, yorkie or sae. Stop tellin man on ere dat your gonna get ip addresses and tryna scare people an dat cuz dat shit aint runnin. Blud.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3550174


Some film that haha it's just come on sky demand, remember watching it last year for the first time.. Sent my head chocker


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> I jus said you kno wat im talking about. Go ask zedd, ic3, yorkie or sae. Stop tellin man on ere dat your gonna get ip addresses and tryna scare people an dat cuz dat shit aint runnin. Blud.


Erm ur missing the point sunshine was more to the point of being weary of what and where you post.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> I jus said you kno wat im talking about. Go ask zedd, ic3, yorkie or sae. Stop tellin man on ere dat your gonna get ip addresses and tryna scare people an dat cuz dat shit aint runnin. Blud.


Nice blackberry phone btw


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Nah its a nokia, i kno wat bb your talkin bout doe jus a shame rsa can be overwritten. dumb arse. Always remember knowledge=power.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh ye and im not mr sunshine or lemon king jus had to point that out to you fools. Hahaha.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Stats say different n I totally agree my phones seen as Linux on Firefox lol heck I can even change my mac.


Exif of IMG-20141028-00092.jpg

File
dirname /storage/emulated/0/Download
filename IMG-20141028-00092.jpg
filesize 527 kb
timestamp Tue Nov 24 23:35:25 GMT+00:00 2015

Exif (Android OS Exif Interface)
DateTime 2014:10:28 13:15:51
ExposureTime 
Flash 32 (on)
FNumber 
FocalLength 
GPSAltitude 
GPSAltitudeRef 
GPSDateStamp 
GPSLatitude 
GPSLatitudeRef 
GPSLongitude 
GPSLongitudeRef 
GPSProcessingMethod 
GPSTimeStamp 
ImageLength 1536
ImageWidth 2048
ISOSpeedRatings 
Make Research In Motion
Model BlackBerry 9700
Orientation 1 (NORMAL)
WhiteBalance null (auto)

Exif IFD0
Date/Time 2014:10:28 13:15:51
Make Research In Motion
Model BlackBerry 9700
Orientation Top, left side (Horizontal / normal)
Resolution Unit Inch
Software Rim Exif Version1.00a
X Resolution 72 dots per inch
Y Resolution 72 dots per inch
YCbCr Positioning Datum point

Exif SubIFD
Color Space sRGB
Components Configuration YCbCr
Date/Time Original 2014:10:28 13:15:51
Device Setting Description 
Exif Image Height 1536 pixels
Exif Image Width 2048 pixels
Exif Version 2.20
Exposure Time 0 sec
Flash Flash did not fire
Subject Distance 0.0 metres
White Balance Unknown

Jpeg
Component 1 Y component: Quantization table 0, Sampling factors 1 horiz/2 vert
Component 2 Cb component: Quantization table 1, Sampling factors 1 horiz/1 vert
Component 3 Cr component: Quantization table 1, Sampling factors 1 horiz/1 vert
Compression Type Baseline
Data Precision 8 bits
Image Height 1536 pixels
Image Width 2048 pixels
Number of Components 3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Step away from the bicarbonate soda


Ger to fuck. I've had a couple e instead


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

H2cp, ic3, yorkie, saerimmer, tgcfcg, j+jg, rsa, woof woof, series of events, glasses, helmets, teeth, microwave tech, mmc, cell memory, immunity? Not quite so sure that you are. Lool.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Not quite sure that its me your watchin either if im honest cuz if my old bb was on an android emulated framework then i would be able to tell. Shatapp.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

Lmao nice try. But even my wrecked brain knows that's bollocks


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Loool, your not all that clever then really are you? Loool think i will call this one mr bean. Pmsl. Someone who comprehends putting spyware on phones but doesn't comprehend simple sciences?? Strange?? Loool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> H2cp, ic3, yorkie, saerimmer, tgcfcg, j+jg, rsa, woof woof, series of events, glasses, helmets, teeth, microwave tech, mmc, cell memory, immunity? Not quite so sure that you are. Lool.


What are you blathering about?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

Nah mate I just use it when ppl wanna know if they've scrubber their pics dude. .you could say I'm a super hero but you'rea fag so ur opinion doesn't matter


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

You are right about the fag thing but you should be aimin dat at yorkie, unless you meant my misses smokin me every night in that case you can have a pat on your back. poppers might give you a job if you werent so intent on turning people into peadophiles using the techniques iv already mentioned then recording it on your secret organisations phones. Not so secret doe is it you muppet.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 24, 2015)

Da fuck hahaha


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

And another thing, dont know if i should tell you this hmmmm. Nah fuck it ill keep you in suspense for a bit longer....... Tick tock tick tock. Knock knock, oh shit there are government assassins at my door cuz someone has gone to the uno. Sorry jus like to play cards. Minds on the table show me yours...... Lmao. And the smug look on his face is...... Not so fuckin smug anymore.....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 24, 2015)

Chill out man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 24, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> You are right about the fag thing but you should be aimin dat at yorkie, unless you meant my misses smokin me every night in that case you can have a pat on your back. poppers might give you a job if you werent so intent on turning people into peadophiles using the techniques iv already mentioned then recording it on your secret organisations phones. Not so secret doe is it you muppet.


Dude ur that lad that stole from the lads on here..what's his face..dude ur a cunt durable gay or something like that


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Nah i aint stole anythin from the lads on ere. Think you might find if you show them what iv posted you might jog their memory. Whats interesting is that you seem so sure that you know who i am. When in reality guinea pigs cant comprehend human behaviours. Work that one out.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 24, 2015)

guy is retraded. Meth man..


uksecretsensi said:


> he smug look on his face.


fucking off u mind.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 24, 2015)

Durable gay?? For a min couple pages back i actually thought your brain worked it appears my last statement is true and your brain is the size of a peanut. Oh well. You win some you lose some.... Brain cells that is before you go thinkin this is some kind of arguementative game.......... Pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

don't let the door hit you on the way out man.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 25, 2015)

Definitely durable...what a fag


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

my fuckin cat makes more sense than this kid wtf?!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2015)

Haha, talk about lost the plot man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 25, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> H2cp, ic3, yorkie, saerimmer, tgcfcg, j+jg, rsa, woof woof, series of events, glasses, helmets, teeth, microwave tech, mmc, cell memory, immunity? Not quite so sure that you are. Lool.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 25, 2015)

Funny dat this was posted about around a year and half ago and not one of you said dat to yorkie and dat. You mana foolish.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 25, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> Funny dat this was posted about around a year and half ago and not one of you said dat to yorkie and dat. You mana foolish.


----------



## uksecretsensi (Nov 25, 2015)

And the fact you said im the one who stole from the lads on ere shows me that you kno exactly what im talkin about. You fuckin inbred.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 25, 2015)

PMSL bahaha....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2015)

uksecretsensi said:


> And the fact you said im the one who stole from the lads on ere shows me that you kno exactly what im talkin about. You fuckin inbred.


If u are dura what u hidin behind a different account for? If you've a problem with what folk have been saying about u why not just come out and say ffs, cos ur a fuckin prick and my guess is u know what u done. Rather than admit it you'd rather hide like a fuckin pussy and slabber ur shite. Shame cos I thot dura was ok, I don't know much about the stealing thing but if this prick is dura I think I'll believe what folk have been saying, theiving pussy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Doesn't sound like dura to me.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 25, 2015)

yo guys hows things finely just getting over man flu thank fuck


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> If u are dura what u hidin behind a different account for? If you've a problem with what folk have been saying about u why not just come out and say ffs, cos ur a fuckin prick and my guess is u know what u done. Rather than admit it you'd rather hide like a fuckin pussy and slabber ur shite. Shame cos I thot dura was ok, I don't know much about the stealing thing but if this prick is dura I think I'll believe what folk have been saying, theiving pussy!


No way on earth is he Dura.....

Also Dura has never stolen anything from anyone on here ....


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> No way on earth is he Dura.....
> 
> Also Dura has never stolen anything from anyone on here ....


I haven't a clue bena, I know it don't sound like dura, I just goin off what others said . Who u reckon then? I couldn't give a fuck really just thot I'd rant a bit earlier while taking a shit lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 25, 2015)

Tbh i dont think he is anyones sock puppet, just a lurking site member who suddenly decided to have an outburst etc, his profile goes back to 2012 n after a skim thru he doesnt particularly write like any of the old members etc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lol deffo some cunt on a rant now thats a fact, a bit of guava i chopped last week


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2015)

mine has gone deep pur leaves with that parma violet smell and intervein colouration looks cool andfrosty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2015)

Aye the taste isnt as intense as the smell its juast subtle but i like it man , wish i cud of let it go longer but needs must and all lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Does look like a bonnie piece of ganj that man.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2015)

its nice tackle man light feeder tho lol watering everyother time in coco feels strange but shes fat and frosty


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye the taste isnt as intense as the smell its juast subtle but i like it man , wish i cud of let it go longer but needs must and all lol


its goin in the percy jar mrs spotted and ....like is the word imo, need a change from the regs every now and then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeh deffo in the percy jar man, i know what u mean about having a change gotta mix it up aint we, got grapefruit diesel , disco biscuits, guava and yeti getting flipped at the weekend , just took cuts off all of em


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2015)

Was so bored out my box I rooted my phone now everything's run through tor not to mention a few little extra like a few brute force apps (takes donkeys to crack. Wires shark,wireshark reader n a few other bits n bobs ph n an app to change ur mac lol having a laugh messing around with em


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2015)

Sounds like fun. Fuk it, get a strobe in as well...

I was at the award ceremony for the Unity Cup in Amsterdam. 1 coffeeshop 8n Hoofddorp bought a whole load of judges passes and won every award lol....so no change from the High Times Cup really. The Dog came third in the Indica...Yet. measured the highest THC in the lab tests.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aye i seen something on insta the other day, load of coffeshop testers, grey area was top with the dog at 21% thc i think...well done


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2015)

Cheers lad.
Aye. Just a shame they let someone buy the awards. Mind, they only had 3 weeks to market the event.

They had a hash category and someone entered bho in it so most hashes maxed at 57%.... This one came in at 80%.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2015)

who'd have thought the drug dealing sorts in amsterdam would do something so dastardly underhand......

last cup was a fuckin joke man, watching the 'winners' throwing t shirts and metal grinders into the crowd like they were kanye west. 

then again mind at £70 a pack they can buy however many passes they want. maybe that's where we're going wrond D? lmao

in true fuck you form, from the guys at BB the sale starts now for a month 50% off enter 'SANTA' at the checkout if you want any xmas pressies.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wank when folk can just buy their way thru , money talks and all that fucking cuntish tho aint it, i was looking on youtube at all the jamaica cannabis cup entries lol most looked like brown dog shit haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2015)

that'll be because they are only allowing jamaican residents to enter.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeh u could see it was all outdoor there were a couple of nice looking bits, some nice looking hash too


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 26, 2015)

So my 2 zlhXpsy are 4 weeks into flower and starting to fill out nicely, im gonna take em to 11 weeks, 1 has virtually no smell to it but is frosty as fuck, the 2nd is frosty as fuck and stinks of fruity goodness it's hard to describe it just now but from all the zlh crosses I've grown so far ( about 7 ) this one is smelling by far the best ! I'm hoping it keeps the smell after drying and tastes as it smells !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sounds good man , u never know the one that doesntnsmell much myt kick up a funk late flower


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2015)

i'm now the proud owner of a gorilla glue #4 cutting.
thank you canna fairy!.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who'd have thought the drug dealing sorts in amsterdam would do something so dastardly underhand......
> 
> last cup was a fuckin joke man, watching the 'winners' throwing t shirts and metal grinders into the crowd like they were kanye west.
> 
> ...


On that next week once all this lot im chopping has dried, is the Blue Pit in stock atm?


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2015)

it is but the parents changed slightly i think, should be more stable as the phenos i had were hermy prone.
you'd love the jakes dream i reckon. it's liked a mulled cup of ribena!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aye ive still got 7 or jd beans left need to pop a few next year i rekon


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm the same I've 8 Jakes dream seeds left from a pack I need to get started they are in my next grow I'll be starting th week before Xmas ! Think I'm gonna order some more dog seeds nxt week if they have any fems in stock. And I need to try the dippy again since my last lot were all male !


----------



## Commycharb (Nov 26, 2015)

UK unity. What a joke. Enjoy your refugees, weather you want them or not.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 26, 2015)

Commycharb said:


> UK unity. What a joke. Enjoy your refugees, *weather* you want them or not.


Whether !


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> it is but the parents changed slightly i think, should be more stable as the phenos i had were hermy prone.
> you'd love the jakes dream i reckon. it's liked a mulled cup of ribena!


Aye. GHB is right. The latest blue pit was a backcross.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

ghb said:


> it is but the parents changed slightly i think, should be more stable as the phenos i had were hermy prone.
> you'd love the jakes dream i reckon. it's liked a mulled cup of ribena!


well im harvesting tonight/tomorrow etc so once ive got some dollar from it so may treat myself to some seeds for a change, been saying im going to for ages but keeps getting put on the back burner lol, also gotta spend some money on swapping over to coco (coco,nutes etc) and upgrading a few things in the cupboard n veg tent

thinking of treating myself to....

flexible drip tray to cover whole cupboard floor instead of using individual trays for each pot etc






new fan(s) for main cupboard with temp sensors


Few BB strains deep blue/blue pit/DOG

Dinafems Blue Hash
Pyramid seeds tuthankhamon

some kind of Orange seeds, havent decided which yet

posssibly some kind of drip feeding thingy


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 26, 2015)

Any of you lot grow outdoor? Or make use of outdoor seeds? Getting some sent with an order but don't think I'll use them. I've read outdoor seeds can be grown indoors dependant on space. But my tent isn't very big.

3x Mr Nice Seeds - Walkabout (feminised)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Any of you lot grow outdoor? Or make use of outdoor seeds? Getting some sent with an order but don't think I'll use them. I've read outdoor seeds can be grown indoors dependant on space. But my tent isn't very big.
> 
> 3x Mr Nice Sweds - Walkabout (feminised)


Top/FIM/Supercrop/Mainline the bitches n whack em in the tent


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Top/FIM/Supercrop/Mainline the bitches n whack em in the tent


Well I've got enough seeds for my next two grows without using them, only on my first grow now so I have little experience, But i suppose I could use them to try all that out on.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well I've got enough seeds for my next two grows without using them, only on my first grow now so I have little experience, But i suppose I could use them to try all that out on.


yeah reading the description it sounds like this is all the odd seeds swept up off the floor at the seed packing place so you could get anything in there, so yeah put them bitches through some abuse and pratice all the stuff on them you wouldnt want to do on your paid for seeds etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

time for some munch n then more chopping to do, got some amnesia haze for smoking while i chop


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah reading the description it sounds like this is all the odd seeds swept up off the floor at the seed packing place so you could get anything in there, so yeah put them bitches through some abuse and pratice all the stuff on them you wouldnt want to do on your paid for seeds etc


Yeah I checked the pack sizes off the site and they aren't the same as what they're sending me of the free seeds so figured they were extra stock or what they just had laying around.

Only ordered and paid for 8 seeds but they're sending me 10 extra for free lol, there was a delay so they said they would pack some freebies. Also got 20% off next order. Is this normal for them to do?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah I checked the pack sizes off the site and they aren't the same as what they're sending me of the free seeds so figured they were extra stock or what they just had laying around.
> 
> Only ordered and paid for 8 seeds but they're sending me 10 extra for free lol, there was a delay so they said they would pack some freebies. Also got 20% off next order. Is this normal for them to do?


*Mr Nice Seedbank - Walkabout*
You want to go Walkabout? A selection of mixed outdoor varieties with all genetics of supreme sources including Thai, Haze, India, early Skunks, Mexicans and New Guinea. Highly recommended for those in need of a walkabout. A guaranteed recipe for outdoors or greenhouse cultivators, with its range of early finishes and a few late flowers. By the time your WALKABOUT is over you will have forgotten where you are going but you will know where you came from.

Family of breed: a mixture of Thai, skunk, Mexican, New Guinea and Haze
Breeder: Shantibaba`s
Preferred medium: bio and hydro, outdoors/greenhouse
Expected yield: indoor not recommended g/h & outdoor 450 g/plant
Flowering period: Indoor it is not recommended due to variation of sativas present but this is not a rule by any means. In the northern hemisphere it should be completed by September/October/November and in the southern hemisphere by April/May/June.
Recommendations: For the inexperienced growers to the most advanced. Highly recommended for first-time outdoor growers
Special Notes: A winner to those with economic budgets, looking for something from well selected landraces mixed in with hybrids.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> *Mr Nice Seedbank - Walkabout*
> You want to go Walkabout? A selection of mixed outdoor varieties with all genetics of supreme sources including Thai, Haze, India, early Skunks, Mexicans and New Guinea. Highly recommended for those in need of a walkabout. A guaranteed recipe for outdoors or greenhouse cultivators, with its range of early finishes and a few late flowers. By the time your WALKABOUT is over you will have forgotten where you are going but you will know where you came from.
> 
> Family of breed: a mixture of Thai, skunk, Mexican, New Guinea and Haze
> ...


Similar info to on the site I went on. Will do as suggested then and just expirment with topping etc.

Got some other decent seeds for free though by the sounds of them...

Free 1 - Super Strains - Amnesia - 3 (Feminized)
Free 2 - DNA Genetics - Sour Kosher - 2 (Feminized)
Free 3 - Mr Nice Seeds - Walkabout - 3 (Feminized)
Free 4 - Advanced Seeds - Afghan Skunk - 1 (Feminized)
Free 5 - Royal Queen Seeds - Royal Queen Automatic (Autofeminized)

Not sure about the Royal seeds one though, will have to email them, I think they missed a word after queen?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh fuck, currently peaking while shocking out to this with im a celeb on


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 26, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh fuck, currently peaking while shocking out to this with im a celeb on


You on the Gary's?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeh man on full peak now making me blow lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2015)

Commycharb said:


> UK unity. What a joke. Enjoy your refugees, weather you want them or not.


Nothing wrong with the refugees it's the terrorists that you don't want in.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2015)

Goddammit I wanna go buzzing lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

If what turn out shit? Whatcha got


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> *Mr Nice Seedbank - Walkabout*
> You want to go Walkabout? A selection of mixed outdoor varieties with all genetics of supreme sources including Thai, Haze, India, early Skunks, Mexicans and New Guinea. Highly recommended for those in need of a walkabout. A guaranteed recipe for outdoors or greenhouse cultivators, with its range of early finishes and a few late flowers. By the time your WALKABOUT is over you will have forgotten where you are going but you will know where you came from.
> 
> Family of breed: a mixture of Thai, skunk, Mexican, New Guinea and Haze
> ...


Outdoor sativa finished in September lmfao....oh these companies do talk some shite. Maybe if you live just North of the Equator.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Reels the noobs in tho , i was sucked into shit like that when i first started


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man on full peak now making me blow lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 26, 2015)

Nah im a shitter and a farter real classy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2015)

I w


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh fuck, currently peaking while shocking out to this with im a celeb on


Wish they played the fuckers jungle music 24/7 on I'm a celeb be a much better show than listening to their crack. That lady c wants a kick in the cock. And the geordie bird. Sweet Jesus her facial expression when she talks is like a bulldog licking piss off a thistle.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 27, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Any of you lot grow outdoor? Or make use of outdoor seeds? Getting some sent with an order but don't think I'll use them. I've read outdoor seeds can be grown indoors dependant on space. But my tent isn't very big.
> 
> 3x Mr Nice Seeds - Walkabout (feminised)


You could flower them off quicker, maybe even top them. I've grown outdoors for a few years. Some strians are really meant for outdoors though. 


DST said:


> Outdoor sativa finished in September lmfao....oh these companies do talk some shite. Maybe if you live just North of the Equator.


If you cut JD 90% sativa after September 23rd then you've left it too late nearly. Had a complete harvest sold and smoked in the first week of October whilst everyone else was pulling caterpillars and about to harvest. Most I do finish beginning of October. I've noticed a lot more fast finishers in recent years.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nothing wrong with the refugees it's the terrorists that you don't want in.


same thing imo im fukin horrified when I see them


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You could flower them off quicker, maybe even top them. I've grown outdoors for a few years. Some strians are really meant for outdoors though.


I'll just get one started as soon as it comes and find out.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

zeddd said:


> same thing imo im fukin horrified when I see them


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2015)

haha think theres going to be insurance claim here http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/david-kassler-former-phones4u-bosss-mansion-collapses-as-builders-work-on-huge-basement-complex/ar-AAfHI1C?li=AA9SkIr


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2015)

lol at free cannabis growing lessons from the "notice me please" bird, hope u taking notes D, from someone who reads books and promotes "root confusion" lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 27, 2015)

@lahada did you ever try the blue tap in the end? lol


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You could flower them off quicker, maybe even top them. I've grown outdoors for a few years. Some strians are really meant for outdoors though.
> 
> If you cut JD 90% sativa after September 23rd then you've left it too late nearly. Had a complete harvest sold and smoked in the first week of October whilst everyone else was pulling caterpillars and about to harvest. Most I do finish beginning of October. I've noticed a lot more fast finishers in recent years.


Maybe so in Spain, but you have to be growing hybrid leaning sativas (don't know what JD sativa is to be honest.) And since you are noticing fast finishing sativas recently then I guarantee they are total hybrids. The advert clearly states Northern Hemisphere which is anything up to the North Pole. I honestly cannot see any landrace sativa (which is what these guys where advertising in their offerings - probably got them out of imported brickweed as well) growing well and finishing in Northern Europe.....even Spain tbh. Maybe a sativa looking skunk variation with pinnate leaves...but pure sativa. There's a reason they grow in a certain part of the world. Same reason polar bears hang out at the Pole......it's where they are comfortable
Regardless, what I am getting at here is that the larger seed companies spout utter bullshit to shift their product. If you are a newb (as Ghetto pointed out) you get sucked into that and think, "Cool, I'll be growing Thai ganj and selling it in October out of my van in Macclesfield"...where as in reality, you'll have a 25 foot tall plant with about 10 calyxes spread across it. Ok, buying seeds doesn't bankkrupt you, but if you are relying on coin from a grow then these guys are fucking up your livlihood. Yesh, big peace and blunts to shantibaba with his false marketing. Tsk tsk, and he's been in the industry long enough not to have to do it. Here, endeth my rant.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah im a shitter and a farter real classy lol


You on a come down today? Lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Aye don that geordie bird gurns like a right cunt dont she haha, she seems a right mad head tho like one of the lads kind of thing would be a good crack with her, aye not too bad topdog just easing in with a nice joint of glue


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

A little bit i chopped off before i cropped the lot just trimmed it sort of lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Should see some of the programme she was on, nailed on there on something haha

Couldn't get wired then have a camera shoved in my face be on a para


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Feel fucked now cud do with a ly down man , mrs wants to drag me out xmas tree shopping ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye don that geordie bird gurns like a right cunt dont she haha, she seems a right mad head tho like one of the lads kind of thing would be a good crack with her, aye not too bad topdog just easing in with a nice joint of glue


i watched a few of the geordie shore a few years ago with her in she is off her nut and funny


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Maybe so in Spain, but you have to be growing hybrid leaning sativas (don't know what JD sativa is to be honest.) And since you are noticing fast finishing sativas recently then I guarantee they are total hybrids. The advert clearly states Northern Hemisphere which is anything up to the North Pole. I honestly cannot see any landrace sativa (which is what these guys where advertising in their offerings - probably got them out of imported brickweed as well) growing well and finishing in Northern Europe.....even Spain tbh. Maybe a sativa looking skunk variation with pinnate leaves...but pure sativa. There's a reason they grow in a certain part of the world. Same reason polar bears hang out at the Pole......it's where they are comfortable
> Regardless, what I am getting at here is that the larger seed companies spout utter bullshit to shift their product. If you are a newb (as Ghetto pointed out) you get sucked into that and think, "Cool, I'll be growing Thai ganj and selling it in October out of my van in Macclesfield"...where as in reality, you'll have a 25 foot tall plant with about 10 calyxes spread across it. Ok, buying seeds doesn't bankkrupt you, but if you are relying on coin from a grow then these guys are fucking up your livlihood. Yesh, big peace and blunts to shantibaba with his false marketing. Tsk tsk, and he's been in the industry long enough not to have to do it. Here, endeth my rant.


Def hydrids to finish early. Not sure abt pure sats finishing fast. Usually unlikely. I think the AF industry is taking off a lot and I don't like them personally.

There is a lot of marketing and sales crap all the time pushing towards the heaviest fastest strongest etc. Its no wonder clones are so popular really.

@KLITE love ur new toy mate!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2015)

haha unlucky man tell her gotta stay out of the busy shops cos of the terrorist


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @lahada did you ever try the blue tap in the end? lol


Sorry mate, tried to move it and it wouldn't budge. It's all working round there. Klite is over smoking shatter with me! 

Got a harvest later, gonna show cupcake how it's done!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sorry mate, tried to move it and it wouldn't budge. It's all working round there. Klite is over smoking shatter with me!
> 
> Got a harvest later, gonna show cupcake how it's done!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Nothing like getting the post when it's not bills....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

I've got better things coming in the post lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Class A's ? Haha. Need to get out soon, this'll be my 3rd sober weekend. Fuckin shite...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Why get out when u can order.. u want my referral link?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Why get out when u can order.. u want my referral link?


Here we go again lol. What was it u wer maybe looking off me m8, u mentioned something last night, glue??


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Just ordered 5 red audi n peaceandpots 5gs of zero so imma good boy. Yeah n what other sassy lads did he sort u with?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Think you gave me one for the market the other day? I'll be ordering some Stuff before xmas.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Those silver bars are bangin


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Just ordered 5 red audi n peaceandpots 5gs of zero so imma good boy. Yeah n what other sassy lads did he sort u with?


I've still not tried that zero after all I've heard from yous all goin on about it lol, lazy cunt at times. Just the glue for now m8 but watch this space lol

U drive up for them aye??????lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Those silver bars are bangin


Tht what u wer munchin?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Those silver bars are bangin


Yeah was tempted but this lad threw in another pill for free some philip one suppose to be even stronger than the audi n I couldn't find reasonably priced silver bars from England


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Gets the nose twitching lookin at the big rocks on there, half a kilo going for 21 bags. Who's throwin in?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've still not tried that zero after all I've heard from yous all goin on about it lol, lazy cunt at times. Just the glue for now m8 but watch this space lol
> 
> U drive up for them aye??????lol


Glue sounds tasty but I've no space for now maybe in a month or so.. fairy's faster lol get yourself some zero zero off peaceandpot I posted my regards link a few pages back


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeh got treated to a silver bar proper lick to em like the dominos good stuff man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Aye glues a stonker of a smoke man nice taste and smashes ya some bits are furry with frost, cant wait to rosin some lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Doing a rambo are we lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Doing a rambo are we lol


Lol, only messin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Fuck him charge the hillbilly fucker haha, cant wait to my nxt lot flipped just need to get a couple new bulbs 2morro and were away going for a 15 plant sogger again multistrain shoukd be fun


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

I can pay u in corn


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I can pay u in corn


Do a dance for me and post it...


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

I've just to set up me clone/mother tent tomoro, got a new 250 cfl for it, gotta set that up with fans and shit and then the glues goin in ther in a bubble pot


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 27, 2015)

Evening gents, I've just started germinating 5 jakes dream seeds and another cpl zlhXpsy seeds so gotta get me another cooltube ordered in the nxt few days to stick my 400w in to get them vegged up ! I've another 4 weeks left let till I chop what I have so hopefully the jakes is ready to flip about the time I chop or just after !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Do a dance for me and post it...


Hells yeah ...u got a deal mr but u best not do a baz n do a runner.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh my mother fucking god I've the best idea.when those yolks land I'll do my clone dance n I assure u the clones will be knocking down my door lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just trimmed a branch of cookie bet i'll be lucky to squeeze on oz between the two lol, was only to fill a small hole anyway, but damn they nice n frosty shining like diamonds gonna wrap one up in a min


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hells yeah ...u got a deal mr but u best not do a baz n do a runner.


I'm a man of me word as many know and if I'm ever not on here for a while then something bads happened, I just don't disappear..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2015)

Then you shall be woo'd by my buzzing crocs..I'll call it the Croc attack cuz one look at its hypnotic trance like hoot an any you'll be truly mezmorized


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 27, 2015)

Well thats everything chopped now, would have liked to have left it another week but needs must n all that lol, hoping to get an oz per plant min by the time its all dry(rooted cuts straight to flower)
15 Livers cuts rooting ready to go straight in when this lot has finished drying,5 of em rooted already


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 27, 2015)

Some nice lil cookie nugs not too tasty tbh but potent as fuck


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 27, 2015)

Why is it you feel like shit after a long nap


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

First time I've seen this thread on page 2, if it gets to page 3 do naked women appear?


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2015)

we on page 8595 or something lmao them naked women will be well cold by now lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Not page 2 of tha thread. I ain't blind. Page 2 of that forum lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Not page 2 of tha thread. I ain't blind. Page 2 of that forum lol


Erm.....what are you jibbering on about? lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Erm.....what are you jibbering on about? lol


Was half asleep still


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Spending the afternoon trimming a few plants got near 5 zips off the guava! And a bonus 37g of cookies which suprised me got a psycho to trim now inrekon ive got another 5 off that too thenngotta trim a big goji and 2 glues think ive smashed yeild this time around, shogun nutrients for the win


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

haha i pulled my auto ak down last night what a load of shit free seed so free smoke my own fault tho not feeding it right only gave it canna A&B at 20ml all the way though


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

dont know who to put my money on Fury or Klitschko


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2015)

no more autos then hey pompey, ghet that yield sounds good man I got a lot on the goji its mostly bud, did a lil tester in a 6.5 but solid


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

u know that m8 it was a freebie so thought may aswell lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Need some help finding a stream for Fury vs Klitschko fight, I can only find ones at you have to put bank details in to watch, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

download kodi m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Aye better than fuk all ay pompy but yeh stay clear of them fuckers man, aye zeddd the gojisa stretchy cunt but puts out some bud like im just about to trim mine now cant be arsed man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> download kodi m8


What on? Can use my birds iPad or use my android phone? No laptop or PC ...

I like both fighters, want Fury to win though.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> What on? Can use my birds iPad or use my android phone? Nolaptop or pic...
> 
> I like both fighters, want Fury to win though.


http://kodi.tv/download/ any one ya want one


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

phone maybe better depens on what iso ur ipad is on i updated mine cos i brought a lead to plug it into the telly but now i cant rejailbrake it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

ios even


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

iPad ain't jailbroken so will try it on my phone , cheers man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

How the hell do I get the boxing on? Do I need to download an add on?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

yeh download it and install and then watch this


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

bit of fucking about but once its running its good for all sorts


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Just added them all, went to open the zip files and they haven't gone in there. Piss take. Gunna fire up an old android tablet and try on that, might be easier to type lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Struggling man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thinking of treating myself to some of these after the next crop or 2 to replace my HPS....






http://www.a51led.net/product/area-51-led-w90-pre-order


----------



## zeddd (Nov 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye better than fuk all ay pompy but yeh stay clear of them fuckers man, aye zeddd the gojisa stretchy cunt but puts out some bud like im just about to trim mine now cant be arsed man


I tied down the main til the others caught up seems to like it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Pompey none of the, have the box office channel


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 28, 2015)

be in sports devil/front row ppv or what ever its called


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck it just got me a bottle of pineapple ciroc its been a hard long day it goes nice with fanta I tell ye very moreish


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah man got it on sports devil


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Be a good fight tonight that woukdnt mind watching it me sen


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Be a good fight tonight that woukdnt mind watching it me sen



http://www.vipleague.mobi/boxing/343065/2/ppv-hbo-boxing-hbo-boxing-live-live-stream-online.html


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice1 fella


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Has Carl Froch mentioned Wembley yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice1 fella


Hope it's on there m8, been searchin for a while. Been looking forward to it. 
Got the glue in the new setup today, only under a 250 cfl cos won't need cuts for a while yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Hope fury wins, heavy weight boxin needs it, klitchskos are big boring cunts


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Haha has he mentioned wembly yet pmsl, yeh mg its working bro nice1, sound geeza your gonna love it mate, its gonna be a good fight man i cant call it but i rekon fury cud have him hes a big ode lump aint he


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Wtf is old rod doin on ffs, I can't even hear him lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Took the words out my mouth mate its just kicked in lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Here we go ding ding, time to skin a fat head up


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

That link went off bit it's back on but no sound ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

What ye's think so far lads??


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Fury winning I think id score it at 5-2


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Be a joke if klitchsko wins by decision I think


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Happy days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 28, 2015)

Aye the gypos done it bless him hes in tears man, cant faukt the fella brought the title home man hes big lump aint he


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

He lives round the corner from me... Gunna have a bevy and take that belt off him when he gets back haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> He lives round the corner from me... Gunna have a bevy and take that belt off him when he gets back haha


 Do u live in a caravan too?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u live in a caravan too?


I did actually once, and he lived near me then too haha. There was a washing machine in his garden for about 2 months and seen him going scrapping last year lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

A static tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Ther all static at one point or another ye gypo


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you need your drive tarmacing mr


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

No but could do with a tree taken away tho?, yous cunts are into all sorts lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

No bother haha will knock you off disposal cost coz I'll be fly tipping it anyway


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 28, 2015)

Whatever he's charging I'll throw in cleaning ur gutters


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

hes done all right, i always wanted him to win and always been a fan of him. He's took any fight and wanted the hardest fights so you knock him really. Be interesting when him and AJ get it on, people will be expecting it to happen soon but I don't think it will happen for a few years.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 28, 2015)

Noticed piericings on my plants before, looks like they've been stabbed with a really small thin blade. They aren't dry or stiff so it's not cracking. All still a nice consistant green. No black marks. It's only a couple of leaves near the top.

Anyone any ideas? Will post pictures if needed but can't be arsed pulling them out of e tent to take a photo because of the grow light being on


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 29, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Do you need your drive tarmacing mr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)

You catch the pikeys on the news up here? dug up two family members skulls. Its gonna get naughty.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2015)

Read that the other day don lol, took me a min, wasn't sure if I'd read it right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)

Aye apparently someone ran into the back of a horse box and the driver reversed and ran the fuckers motor into someone's front room. They give zero fucks that lot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Just trimmed a glue took a day longer than the others really stinky and sticky got bang on 4oz off it and thatbwas the smaller one, when u lads first crop a glue ur gonna wanna ditch everystrain u have im tellin ya, my grow after the next is gonna be 9 glues in 15ltr pots shud hit a kg


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2015)

My next lot might be 18 off them, won't be till February tho ffs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Its a game changer mate 2016 hopefully gonna be a prosperous year, ive just got more scissor hash off one glue than the whole crop!!! And thats dry

And 18 of em mg u WILL be rolling in it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 29, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> My next lot might be 18 off them, won't be till February tho ffs lol


Definitely gonna be dancing for em bad boys..what of the other clones u got bizzle?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 29, 2015)

What's the guava like for yeild ghetto? Was thinking on that too but might just go with all glue tbf, I'm hoping for a good 2016 with this setup and the glue should fit nicely by the sounds


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Haha lax at the min obv glue guava yeti grapefruit diesel agent orange and 3 disco biscuit from seed, aye mg the guavas a solid yeilder not amazingly tasty but i like it and it smells really good got good bag appeal


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 29, 2015)

Dammit I love this site's lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hows things lads ... i aint been on here much lately any news ??


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Easy mate fuck all really same old shit lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2015)

Same shot diff day so ha  .. this glue sounds good man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gg4's a boss lady mate it smells like chemmy chocolate diesel my trim bin smells amazing cant wait to wax it all up just need another tube i dropped mine the other week and smashed it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 29, 2015)

Yaaaay


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 29, 2015)

My free Royal Cheese Auto has popped getting her potted tomorrow. Last auto I'll be trying before regular seeds!


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 29, 2015)

boo hoo glue poo.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2015)

kill it now


TopDogTHC said:


> My free Royal Cheese Auto has popped getting her potted tomorrow. Last auto I'll be trying before regular seeds!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2015)

ghet has raised the game with these genetics, imo, the goji is ace, the glue is killer stone, the yeti is next level flav imo, nice one man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Np man im a strain hunter and sharer  justn1g shy off 5 zips off the bigger glue it fucking reeks man and so sticky pics dontndo it justice


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 29, 2015)

Who the fck are all the newbs ???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Fuck knows man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who the fck are all the newbs ???


dunno man but u the only living thread member thas never been hazed, smart imo, not like this new crop lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Good lad is that irish he needs to stop shagging goats tho !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 29, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Good lad is that irish he needs to stop shagging goats tho !


too rite man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ewwww fuckin ell irish, mans got love goats all over the shop


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 29, 2015)

zeddd said:


> kill it now


Why? I've already got 4 autos 3 weeks in. Starting some regulars just before xmas, timing it to harvest the autos when I flip the others.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 29, 2015)

New Kevin Bridges - A Whole Different Story link ... http://watchvideo.us/4alvxy2fwrgl.html

Gunna watch now.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2015)

one more..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2015)

morning chaps


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Sup cunt drops. So far 5 maybe 7 promising little ladies the rest seem stunted n mutated.. could be the all mix I popped em in but ill still pot em all up for the veg tent till sex shows then cull the rest. So far the cheese bukakke are looking the dandyest so all goes well I'll have em potted up maybe Thursday for the main veg tent.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2015)

the gorilla glue clone has got a new set of roots fed it and gave it some CO2 cos I had some and it re rooted in 5 days, gonna pot it up and make some cash with it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

U think she's better than the exo or a pleasent change? This is by far the most I've been interested in getting a clone lol n once irish EVENTUALLY sets up in sure between me n him we can keep a few sweet clones alive for many a yr.when I eventually get my hands on it imma keep my small clone tent up for ever! Bizzle sure knows how to up sell a clone lol.

@ghetogrower didn't those lads have access to a very special NL? Heck they had some insane clones tbh n we're very generous. Once I get my hands on some special ladies I'll fucking own this town with all the shite about might even go looking for a zlh if it's as lemony as I think.. slipper dances all around


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2015)

dunno man we will see, but if its stronger than the one I tried it will piss on exo for strength and will prob yield more so whats not to like


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

What the smell like???
You going to grow her in soil or coco?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah the glue does sound awesome ghetto has defo bigged it up to the max and got all our mouths watering waiting to try it !!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2015)

don't think it smells of much tbh, the yeti is the one for smell


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Sounds like hydro should get his hands on the yeti lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah the glue does sound awesome ghetto has defo bigged it up to the max and got all our mouths watering waiting to try it !!


Thank fuck it's ghetto that got em he shares the love more than a hippy on es


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sounds like hydro should get his hands on the yeti lol


Was goina go for the guava dog mesel but might just stick with all out glue for the first run, well see


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Cheese candy and blue cheese, been in about a week. One or two looking a bit crinkly but all been fed the same and tbh I ain't fuckin worried lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Whatever u can provide I'll dance for..suppose I'll send u a few final samples aswell only if u denounce to queen that is lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Ye can stick ur samples


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2015)

Afternoon folks ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ye can stick ur samples


Pff5 u proddy cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Irish stop being a fag n set up


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Took u long enough..


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 30, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Irish stop being a fag n set up


Be after the crimbo man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Always after the crimbo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2015)

yeh this gg #4 dose sound and look good


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Cuts going for 500 pounds


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2015)

lol i spoke to the guy who i used to work with the other day and he said he went to get some cuttings of his m8 and he tried charging him £50 each lol he told him to do one same guy i used to get mine of for £20 how the fuck can someone charge that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Damn your full a so much shit its unreal if u gave it me inbox me yout house number......ya jealous , keep hating bro shows us folk are doing something gooooood


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

And zeddd it fucking stinks mate loads stronger than the s1 in flav smell and high


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gotta feeling this agent orange and grapefruit diesel ar gonna be contenders too just seen some pics off the lad who gave me the cuts


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Haha wheres my inbox? U sound bitter and jealous to me man and full of shit too its funny how your getting wound up it says it all, whats your prob?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Gunna get chopped up guys. My brief time on here was great...

Some little Ming messages my bird like 5 times a day trying to sell weed so I told him to fuck off and he had a meltdown haha. Getting chopped up and I gotta sleep with one eye open. Although he wouldn't answer the phone to me when I rang or come meet me. 

Will select someone at random to leave my equipment too if I do get chopped up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lol no glue got gangbanger


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 30, 2015)

ok i admit it im just jealous, suppose you sending me the glue is out of the question lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thought it was u


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Leeds are shite lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Gunna get chopped up guys. My brief time on here was great...
> 
> Some little Ming messages my bird like 5 times a day trying to sell weed so I told him to fuck off and he had a meltdown haha. Getting chopped up and I gotta sleep with one eye open. Although he wouldn't answer the phone to me when I rang or come meet me.
> 
> Will select someone at random to leave my equipment too if I do get chopped up


I could do with a new ballast mines fucked. Doubt the bt warrior will cause you any bother though lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Got me flower tent all cleaned up today and me girlies in there trying this 24hr darkness b4flip cuz im a tight cunt lol, need to get 2 new bulbs 2morro then its flip time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Oosh ya fucker at least it aint your dodgy wiring lol, pain in the arse tho man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could do with a new ballast mines fucked. Doubt the bt warrior will cause you any bother though lol
> 
> View attachment 3554390 View attachment 3554391


Fuckin hell. What happened there? Hes on the electoral roll so we'll see how bad he is soon enough lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Nov 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Thought it was u


im only pullin ya leg ghetto chill the F out man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Think a faulty connection in the cool hood or just its age. The bulb looks ok and had been flickering a bit a while back but seemed to stop. Trip switch did its job no fire but the kettle lead was pretty much fused into it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oosh ya fucker at least it aint your dodgy wiring lol, pain in the arse tho man


Aye £80 for a new digi 600, reflector and bulb not so bad but could have done without it. Its my Xmas crop


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you lads have fire extinguishers or anything? Can get a few for free so gunna get some but curious if to see if anyone else does?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

If your like me there's no point unless you get a automated one. The chancers of you being there when a fire kicks off are canny slim


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If your like me there's no point unless you get a automated one. The chancers of you being there when a fire kicks off are canny slim


The missus is always in. But think she'd just bail if it did set on fire haha but light is on thru the night to combat the nice cold nights we have this time of year.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye £80 for a new digi 600, reflector and bulb not so bad but could have done without it. Its my Xmas crop


Aye bit of a shitter u gonna get ya sen a new one 2morro? Ive gotta nip postie 2morro then grow shop for a fewbits ..what u got coming down for xmas the plemon? I rekon my man would go mad for that


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Just watched a film called Dog Pound without realising until half way thru it's an American remake of Scum.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lol i watched that black mass the other day good film man depp plays it well man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Some actor depp. Can't think of a shit film he's been in. Will give that a try in the week.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeh man its a good film and based on a true story which i didnt know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Guava in the kilner


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks good man. Excited to see what my first grow yields. Got 4 AK autos and a royal cheese auto. They'll be the only autos i do I think, was sent them 4 as a replacement and didn't realise then the cheese was a freebie. 

Why's everyone so against them though? Is it just the fact that you can't control the veg and flower time and problems that go with not being able to control them?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nah man its the fact their bred with ruderalis or however u spell it lol which leads to low potency and taste , and if u do find a really nice 1 youll never be able to keep it i suppose tjeyre good for keeping one in the veg tent or something but i woukdnt even bother ,


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 30, 2015)

well I'm like 3 weeks in so will ride it out. Hoping to get an oz off each. Starting my normal feminized towards of end of December. Not to bothered if the autos are a bit shit, made a few mistakes so learned plenty from them.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 30, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> well I'm like 3 weeks in so will ride it out. Hoping to get an oz off each. Starting my normal feminized towards of end of December. Not to bothered if the autos are a bit shit, made a few mistakes so learned plenty from them.


cant get stoned off autos can do time for them tho, kill all autos imo or go to auto section, most growers are very pissed off about autos, you may as well come on here and talk about knitting imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye bit of a shitter u gonna get ya sen a new one 2morro? Ive gotta nip postie 2morro then grow shop for a fewbits ..what u got coming down for xmas the plemon? I rekon my man would go mad for that


Aye 3 very different plemon and two Apollo 11 x Cindy 99 a couple weeks after tho its looking like a fast one so probably a week after maybe. Smells like pineapple sherbert.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

yeh i just did an auto ak and id be lucky if i got a qurter of her lol never again only did it cos it was a freebiee


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2015)

I've an auto widow from dinafem that's definitely not getting popped ...might throw it outside at some stage but doubt I will.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

my pals, doing mazar auto's just now under 1800w and reckoned last time he pulled near 11 oz from each one. reckons it's a no brainer if your nicking the leccy. I said he'd no brain if he was but I smoked the gear and it was definitely not shandy.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

ive still got an auto lemon and got a fem widow but im finely 8 days in to 12/12 lol its been a long old wait since april/may think it took about 4 months ish to get from seeds to 2ft tall


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

mite of been the way i grow mine then i fed it like the rest of mine


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my pals, doing mazar auto's just now under 1800w and reckoned last time he pulled near 11 oz from each one. reckons it's a no brainer if your nicking the leccy. I said he'd no brain if he was but I smoked the gear and it was definitely not shandy.


He obviously has no brain if he's nicking the leccy lol see proof that auto growers are a bit slow lol but think yorkie doing a few autos n they looked class


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> mite of been the way i grow mine then i fed it like the rest of mine


Once u don't repot or trim they should grow as expected...but still autos man shits just not right


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

i started it in a 10l pot m8 and let it do it own thing maybe it needed 24/0 light or something it only grow to about a foot lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2015)

I done a few autos years ago and they wouldnt even flower until put under 12/12. About a year or so ago I tried another auto and had to pull it early and it wasn't too bad, would have been ok if given the full flowering time, rambo had a taster of that one and even he said it wernt too bad. I reckon there's some good to be found in autos but won't be trying mesel


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

nah i only did it m8 cos it was free and i had to start from seed again anyway so i thought a bit of free smoke while i wait for the otheres


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2015)

Loving how dream markets always up n the forums are propperly modded


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

its a bit like this with autos, compare it to a racehorse breeder with winners under his belt and known genetics that he knows will earn him, then a new racehorse breeder comes along and talks about how he has sired his prize mare with a donkey lol each to their own but its cheaper to grow photos and u can generally sell it too imo,


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2015)

Autos are for outside.......its the only sense I see in them. I was actually thinking of doing some outside next year. But the piss poor strength of them makes me wonder if it's even worth it. Light dep is the way me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

thing is every one is punting them at far less than stable imo, so the photoperiods are all over the shop. You might hit lucky but chances are you've got a strain that's going to take at least 2 weeks more than 9 start to finish so whats the point.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

if I was doing outdoors here,lol, ide put bins over them to give em 12/12 and be done by mid july


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

thinking about it its the only crop u can completely control the flowering cycle of, eg tomatoes u just have to wait, seems even madder to grow autos outside really, if u got bins that is


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Well if I was a bit more experienced I'd take the advice of pulling them down. If they aren't going to be as good quality then it's not as much of a loss if I fuck up. Practicing some LST on them now. Want to see decent smoke as soon as possible but I'm not in a rush. If I'd of known before I started I I'd of just chucked one in with every grow until they had gone. They should all be done at the start January and I'll be starting my new seeds before then so it's not that long really.

Last I'll say about autos in here until they're done then lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

depending on ya space m8 id be starting the fem seeds now cos they will at least take 8 weeks untill ya can flip them and if u got the same auto ak as me m8 not worth a wank lol just my 2 cents


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Also zedd mentioned about time, most people I know reckon it's going be legal to grow it soon. Only thing I've read is that police aren't targeting small personal grows? But the articles on that were from like July. Can't find anything recent about it , anyone heard anything official?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> depending on ya space m8 id be starting the fem seeds now cos they will at least take 8 weeks untill ya can flip them and if u got the same auto ak as me m8 not worth a wank lol just my 2 cents


Was going to start them mid-late December, I got 80x80x160cm tent, will be 5 10L pots in there already.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

lol i only have 5 10l in a 1.2x1.2 well saying that got 6 in there at min but prob pull one out


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I did have 4 but wanted to use this last feeebie up. Will have to see how it looks if I've no where to put nevseedlings for a week or two they'll have to wait. I'd read the general rule was 1sq foot per plant.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

ministry of justice needs to make 20 billion in cuts including reduce police force and resources, police chiefs are more focused on violent crime and it costs a lot to bust a grow and if u got 9 plants is slap on the wrist from the courts so they not going after lil home grows imo but im not complacent


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2015)

Mg u got an email and inbox mate , get at me! 

Theyll be ignoring us growers soon , no victim no crime i mean who are we harming? But our own lungs lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Well it's obvious it would be better in the long run. But it always looks good in the media and they always over hype on busts. I think non smokers are beginning to realise now that it's not as big of a deal as what's been made out.

Some kid from round here got caught this week with about an oz n half in his car bagged in 8s and qs with 500 quid on him and they have wrote in the paper "large amount of cannabis and cash" haha. Ridiculous.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well it's obvious it would be better in the long run. But it always looks good in the media and they always over hype on busts. I think non smokers are beginning to realise now that it's not as big of a deal as what's been made out.
> 
> Some kid from round here got caught this week with about an oz n half in his car bagged in 8s and qs with 500 quid on him and they have wrote in the paper "large amount of cannabis and cash" haha. Ridiculous.


lol my post office has more weed in it than that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

My auto 7.4g dry lmfao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2015)

7.4g better than nothing mate u smoked any yet? A lad i know does autos all the time in the past year hes hit me with one that outstunk everything but the flavour just wasnt there but it fuckin stunknmynwhole house out over powered the cheese ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Haha nah not yet m8 I'll wait till kids in bed then get the old black leaf bong out


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Must find one of these


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

Gunna Google search for one now lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 1, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/CoffeeCupPipes - doesn't ship to uk

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/255636642/wake-n-bake-smoking-pipe-coffee-mug?ref=shop_home_feat_1 - ships to uk

Easy enough


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

just drinking wine and sucking vape wot u lot up too, mrs is trimming lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Fuck all her man just watching football hopen my bets come in 
Thinking of haven to do my clones again and bringing them indoors


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

Just swapped my ballast & light over, its fuckin bright in there now! Having a post dinner exo vape about to play with the cat and watch celeb up the bunghole. 

Thrilling Wednesday in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2015)

@Ghettogrower187 only gettin replied now m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2015)

Aye don new bulbs for me today got a mh for the veg ooohwee shes bright after staring at a hps lol, got a new 1k bulb in aswell its all looking tip top, oh amd 24 darkness has really perked my plants up and greend em up ill be doing it all the time now


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2015)

im done with MH for clone onlies I use 1000w hps to stretch then gavita, the MH makes the exo stem thinner ime reduces eventual yield, but the plants look cool in that light for sure, hope u get bettr results maybe help with the resin on the glue I dunno


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nah just 600 mh in the veg tent got a new 1k hps for bloom been roking bthe other bulb a good while now lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 1, 2015)

zeddd said:


> just drinking wine and sucking vape wot u lot up too, mrs is trimming lol


you make your mrs trim your weed. lmao.......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 1, 2015)

I dont even know what roking means man lol yad think id been on the blueys haha.... just spent 20 mins squishing buds the guavas a squirter aswell, dabs taste just how the flower does too just need a big fuck off press now so i can squish a q at a time or something


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Morning boys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

@GANJBANGER stick this plemon up yer arse


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Size of them fucking buds lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2015)

Aye theyre gonna be like rugby balls time theyve finished man , shit u got them on steds don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

cycling with protien bars, steds and clenbuterol to cut the popcorn while they bulk. smart eh! lmao

in all seriousness I think I'll have to cut the buds apart and use a net/tray to dry them though it'll pain me it'll stop em moulding.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 2, 2015)

morning


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @GANJBANGER stick this plemon up yer arse
> View attachment 3555542


yeh i would but dont think there,s enough resin on it to slide up, i wouldnt even grow it lol its easy to get big buds if only growing 4 branches. nrr you keep it lad ill stick to my new elites i just landed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2015)

Aye theyre gonna be mahoosive man they as solid as they look? Will take weeks to dry lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Time for a livers...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 2, 2015)

ello ello greetings from Australia lads


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 2, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ello ello greetings from Australia lads


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2015)

well the fairy landed with some gorilla glue no 4, it was dry as bone but stuck to the bag, the colour of it is good weird due to the thick covering of tricomes, I have never seen anything like it for frost, nice smell light citrusey with some yeti notes in the background very pleasant actually, canoed it and it gave a thick blue white vape very nice initial hit followed by a creeper stone rising over the next hour, felt my forehead buzzing and had trippy fractal patterns when I closed my eyes, energizing if you feel that way and great buzzy head, I would say very strong indeed 3 hours later and im still high and buzzing...this stuff is the shit, the nicest strongest stone ive had for years


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye theyre gonna be mahoosive man they as solid as they look? Will take weeks to dry lol


find out in a few days haha. bloody top heavy in 3.5 L pots. who says you can;t grow big buds in little pots lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2015)

The high lasts ages dont it mate i had a j abiut 10 this morn ibe just dropped me lad off at school and walking home i felt baked lol glad u like it man..

Lol don im suprised it aint fell over, yano the biggest heaviest buds i grew this round came off the s1 in a 5ltr pot, it must be cuz of the constant feeding to keep her quenched in a small pot? Cant belive thats in a 3.5 ltr pot lol thats fuckin mad mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

Aye if the coco dries out over they go haha. Right ballache


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2015)

Fucking staff party...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2015)

U say that as if a party is a bad thing lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2015)

The hangovers the bad part.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeh that part sucks but getting the hangover ain't to bad


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 2, 2015)

The weed fairy paid me a visit this morning. I'm now the proud owner of a gorilla glue #4. Got her all potted up and in the veg cupboard. The little yeti taster is going down a treat in a joint with a nice cold kronenbourg as well !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 2, 2015)

Any of u lads any experience with the gold bar pills. I've got a hold of 6 for my bday night out on Friday. Got a decent deal of 3 for £20. So my mate and I grabbed 3 each. 

Here a pic of the same pills I got but this is just a google image.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2015)

Seen those gold bars all over ag when i was onnthere last never had one tho those silver bars are good tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2015)

Evenin all ... of to the dam this weekend cant wait


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 2, 2015)

Seen gold bars before but sure it was a different press to them. They were really good though I heard. You checked pill report?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 2, 2015)

Would this ph meter be ok? Growing in soil. Using tap water that's stood for a couple days.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GNS-Electric-Pocket-Digital-PH-meter-tester-Hydroponics-pen-aquarium-pool-water-/261437144317?hash=item3cdede3cfd:g:0B0AAOSwEeFVGQ8S


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2015)

Try n spend a little more n get a hanna or spend alot n get a bluelab


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 2, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Evenin all ... of to the dam this weekend cant wait


Enjoy mate. I'm off there again in 2 weeks time ! Look for a coffee shop called prix di ami It's not the best for the weed but it's got q few pool tables and loads of tvs showing all the different football from Europe. Me and my mate spent a good few hours in there when we were there in September watching the Celtic Ajax game.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 2, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Seen gold bars before but sure it was a different press to them. They were really good though I heard. You checked pill report?


Yeah only one report on pill report so not much help. My mate is taking a cpl tomorrow so he will be the Guinea pig before I drop mine on Friday !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

they went round a while back about 160mg i believe decent enough man. had a few myself canny. clean.

3 for 20 is a rip tho man, they cost way less


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they went round a while back about 160mg i believe decent enough man. had a few myself canny. clean.
> 
> 3 for 20 is a rip tho man, they cost way less


Up here mate it's a tenner a pill no matter what u get so 3 for 20 was a decent price for me lol. I know it's shit I remember about 10-12 years ago getting 5 pills for a tenner and they were the shit, I was getting pink love hearts back then and they got u out your tits for a good 5-7 hours. Think they were going about for a cpl years before they dried up.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 2, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Enjoy mate. I'm off there again in 2 weeks time ! Look for a coffee shop called prix di ami It's not the best for the weed but it's got q few pool tables and loads of tvs showing all the different football from Europe. Me and my mate spent a good few hours in there when we were there in September watching the Celtic Ajax game.


Im gonna try get tickets for the ajax game on sat nite ... il keep an eye out for that place man ... cheers


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sitting here and I know I've a package sittin with something tasty in it, only things is I can't get at the fucker till after 11.......early strt in the morning but I'm going to get it lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 2, 2015)

Why can't you get it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2015)

Guava rosin dabs is straight parma violets coating the mouth and lungs seriously tasty stuff straight parma


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 2, 2015)

So another kids just been busted with about 16 plants , 6 or so in early flower and other 10 in late veg. He was growing it for some traveller in his dad's house where he lived. They had lights and fans. Police took the door off. Siezed everything obviously. Now the kid reckons he's only got a caution...

My mate knows this kid , proper little runt he is. It's been posted on the local area police Facebook page and it says it's from community intelligence.

How's he reckon he's only got a caution though, surely he's chatting shit?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2015)

well well chill sketchy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 3, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> So another kids just been busted with about 16 plants , 6 or so in early flower and other 10 in late veg. He was growing it for some traveller in his dad's house where he lived. They had lights and fans. Police took the door off. Siezed everything obviously. Now the kid reckons he's only got a caution...
> 
> My mate knows this kid , proper little runt he is. It's been posted on the local area police Facebook page and it says it's from community intelligence.
> 
> How's he reckon he's only got a caution though, surely he's chatting shit?


nope, loads of people get cautions of its their first offence etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

Howay fairy pull yer finger oot. I know the weather's shite but man has needs haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 3, 2015)

@ghetto you still got my email addy? if so fire me off an e-mail as got something for ya


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2015)

@TheHulk11 did u have any problems cloning the pp m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

hahahah 

I was a dream cheater last night apparently, missus wasn;t happy with me this morning. apparently I'd taken up canoeing down at the coast and had been having it away with two birds! ( dream me is a fuckin stud clearly). I says give over love as if I'd take up canoeing ffs! lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2015)

Dude fuck with her head n put/stash a few canoeing magazines n brochures about the place.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

oh I have been already, I've been fake canoeing round the house on my office chair pretendy rowing.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Kin ell hopped back into bed this morning ive only just woke up feel zombied ta fuck ,haha go on dream don have it away with em lool


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 3, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> nope, loads of people get cautions of its their first offence etc


Even when it's obvious a commercial grow? all be it a small one.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Everyones different it all depends man if hes neber been in troubnle before and hes a good lad hel be reet


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 3, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Even when it's obvious a commercial grow? all be it a small one.


there have been 5-6 ppl down way way busted over the last few months, all with houses full not just the odd tent or so, all of em got away with cautions/fines or community service, police/CPS dont seem as intent on pursuing growers these days as they have been in the past etc

Also the other day i was in supermarket, didnt realise copper was standing behind me in the queue, suddenly get a tap on the shoulder and a " ur weed is hanging out your pocket, stop being a knob n hide it better, if i see it i will have to search you " in my ear before he walked off to another till, paid for his shopping n fucked off, down this way that never happens etc, normally they are bang on it but recently they dont seem to have any fucking interest whatsoever, even with the chavs walking down the high street with one in their gob alight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

result Sear!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2015)

Can't find my fucking scope


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Aye as long as they turn a blind eye to grows we're happy , i thinknit all depends on the copper aswell i mean they are people they not all cunts just about 99.9% of em are


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

What rifle u got irish? I mean bandit lol still half asleep here man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahhh feck off then lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What rifle u got irish? I mean *grand master slipper* lol l half asleep here man


Just some shitty Chinese model but 5gs of zero zero landed today so I'm not 2 bummed


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2015)

ive got 9 exo in 19 litre pots, got another 5 in 6 litre pots on stands to make use of the side lighting u get off a gavita with it being 30 inches from the canopy, im gonna get my key outta this one shit is fat as fuck in the big pots


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

I cant wait to see gavita grown glue thats gonna be sick


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 3, 2015)

@Pompeygrow no mate I had no issues cloning the purple paralysis I took a few rounds of cuts when I had her and I had 100% of em root. What issues are u having?


----------



## jinkyj (Dec 3, 2015)

Afternoon uk some pics of my white lemon going purple / black they were green 12 days ago. cold temps make plants look cool as fuck. day 67 of 12/12. Got chopped last night.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Dec 3, 2015)

jinkyj said:


> Afternoon uk some pics of my white lemon going purple / black they were green 12 days ago. cold temps make plants look cool as fuck. day 67 of 12/12. Got chopped last night.View attachment 3556374 View attachment 3556378 View attachment 3556368View attachment 3556380


Very nice Is That strain hunters white lemon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks shit hot that jinky mate


----------



## jinkyj (Dec 3, 2015)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Very nice Is That strain hunters white lemon


Aye tis that got 3 diff phenos out 8 seeds that's a sour lemon pheno.


----------



## jinkyj (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looks shit hot that jinky mate


Cheers ghet, can't wait to its dry to I have puff. as I'm sick to fuck of buying score bags of complete gash lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 3, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> @Pompeygrow no mate I had no issues cloning the purple paralysis I took a few rounds of cuts when I had her and I had 100% of em root. What issues are u having?


Just the first lot never rooted so I took some more and brought them in doors rather then the shed and 3 ssh started to root look a bit limp like over watered lol but started to get roots but the pp got no sign of roots still getting new growth tho so must be doing something lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

does look the business that jinky


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2015)

Found 4 clomazapannnnnn in my room turns out 4 do work on me n 6 cider lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 3, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Found 4 clomazapannnnnn in my room turns out 4 do work on me n 6 cider lol


Aye sure 4 a days ok ain't it????....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

The slipper slope....... Says the man had a couple blues loafin on the sofa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

I woukdnt mind a couple a blueys right now have a bit of a wobbly one, just been lollipopping and my hands and arms are covered in what looks like hives lol its quite painful after a bit


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahh here we go again  .. hey slipper rite ur passwords dwn now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Guava rosin full on taste factor


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2015)

ya bubble first, then hair press?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nah straight flower press, bubble hash is too much work man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 3, 2015)

Mad on the benzos aren't yas


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Mad on the benzos aren't yas


Who are u ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey DST man if ur around i just wanna ask u a q ... give us a shout if u can .... sound


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Guava rosin full on taste factor View attachment 3556582


Ur like a yank now man ha ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2015)

Lol murica, i just like messing about with weed gutted i broke my blasting tube got shit loads of trim to run frosty trim an all


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 3, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Who are u ?


The Devil, chief


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol murica, i just like messing about with weed gutted i broke my blasting tube got shit loads of trim to run frosty trim an all



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
tht shit was tasty. all gone now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2015)

Just woke up lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers crossed for me lads I need those pills to land today or my plans are fucked for tonight.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fingers crossed for me lads I need those pills to land today or my plans are fucked for tonight.


pills.......omfg im hoping thryre only Es lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah only es lol I'm a good boy now.promised my little cousin(21) a session tonight so hopefully they land.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

that fuckin glue is some gear eh. proper wallop to it. eyes like sheeps fannies. smells like smoking coffee. how you're smoking rosin ghets i dunno.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey DST man if ur around i just wanna ask u a q ... give us a shout if u can .... sound


hey bud, wagwan?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sound geez aye shes got some kick aimt she , i get u on the coffee i get something else too but cant quite put me finger on it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 4, 2015)

Morning boys how's it going it's only fucking Friday just cooking steak egg chips onion rings peas mushrooms cos I don't know what today will bring lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sound geez aye shes got some kick aimt she , i get u on the coffee i get something else too but cant quite put me finger on it lol


I dunno I had to do half an exo one afore to clear the chamber but ill give it a proper run out lol ill try it pissed up later and spin the fuck out likely haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ive gotta nip into town just blazing a fatty now will make shopping fun haha, after a skin full a rip on the cano will finish u off man this joint tastes and smells like its got hash in it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 4, 2015)

@ghetto email mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just had to interupt the mrs shower with a big fat shit she wasnt happy lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just had to interupt the mrs shower with a big fat shit she wasnt happy lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ive gotta nip into town just blazing a fatty now will make shopping fun haha, after a skin full a rip on the cano will finish u off man this joint tastes and smells like its got hash in it


thats because it did! i would say the guava has a more pleasant taste but obv that is my preference. the glue knocks it out the park in terms of strength tho. i love the texture too, firm but fluffy and sticky, just how i like my flowers.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 4, 2015)

I def prefer the glue to the guava, def get the Parma violet taste off the guava too which is nice but just prefer the glue all round. Get this lot flowered and then it's a full room of glue coming up me thinks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 4, 2015)

No fucking things landed today I'm not pleased now ill have to sneak buzzing when she's at work lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2015)

Soumd man glad u likey, some folk dont like the glue its all preference tho aint it i like grinding different buds together and getting a mash up of flavs cant beat it man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

the taste isn't quite my cuppa though it does taste of coffee lol. the hash off it would be pretty high value item i reckon. it has great breeding potential for sure.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeh man my mrs dont like it funny that cuz i hate coffee but love the glue, would make wicked hash and oil man, well ive just ordered me case of butane and a new tube hopefully its here tues/wed


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2015)

in process of pollenating exo, bubble gum and special cheese hybrid of mine for an f2, all with male f1 of the cheese hybrid.



i prefer to not pollenate by hand. just throw em all into tent together w weak fan on low pointing upwards.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2015)

i rec glue with a bit of yeti in the cano would be nice flav and hit, the two go together imo , how would u describe the yeti s smell?


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> in process of pollenating exo, bubble gum and special cheese hybrid of mine for an f2, all with male f1 of the cheese hybrid.
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to not pollenate by hand. just throw em all into tent together w weak fan on low pointing upwards.


Air pollination brings optimum results for sure.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 4, 2015)

Sometimes I pee in the direction of the wind....


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sometimes I pee in the direction of the wind....


More fool you.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2015)

zeddd said:


> i rec glue with a bit of yeti in the cano would be nice flav and hit, the two go together imo , how would u describe the yeti s smell?


Hmmm id say piney citrusy and sweet sound like a wine taster or something ive got 4 in flower now cant wait to smoke some again its been a while now


----------



## Merlot (Dec 4, 2015)

you cunts need a job. can't expect the taxpayer to keep funding your chav lifestyles.

less kids, less drugs n more work!!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just smokin a j out the window before bed  ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2015)

DST said:


> hey bud, wagwan?


Was just gonna ask u if them tickets wer on sale in shops but dnt know if we will even bother now


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well I have to say the gold bar pills aren't the best, I dropped 1 about 3 hrs ago. Took about an hour to come up and after another half hour I was already feeling normal again. Popped another one about an hour ago and I'm up now and it's a bit more intense but still nothing compared to the instagrams or green 2k pills. Not worth the the cash tbh. But fuck it I've got some 2cB my mate got so we're gonna hit a little bit of that each and trip out !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 4, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Just smokin a j out the window before bed  ..


How u enjoying he dam mate. Did u see that prix di ami coffee shop.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How u enjoying he dam mate. Did u see that prix di ami coffee shop.


No didnt pass it tday anyway ahh yea good craic so far


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 5, 2015)

Gfs home today.still have to clean n go shopping but I've been hitting bongs all morning with my coffies


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 5, 2015)

Saturday = football day = bets = money lose = hitting the bong #fucked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> How u enjoying he dam mate. Did u see that prix di ami coffee shop.


looks pretty classy, I've always said majority of the coffeeshops over there are minging, that looks canny.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 5, 2015)

Secretly we all want a ridable lawnmower.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 5, 2015)

Merlot said:


> you cunts need a job. can't expect the taxpayer to keep funding your chav lifestyles.
> 
> less kids, less drugs n more work!!!!


seems like some cunts joined the wrong forum lmao... i cant even believe they allow this shit here, glorifying taking class a drugs.
WTF.......


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 5, 2015)

So.... glorifying class B is fine but class A is wrong?? Really?


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2015)

i need to see that film, i think it is somewhat of a cult classic cause i see a million memes from the cunt.






this jd 1 is smelling like a coffeeshop man ( and i don't mean starbucks!), the fireballs all smell very similar and have tonnes of resin already, they have those fat little trichomes that have very short stems, i like that.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 5, 2015)

Rise n grind. Need to start getting up earlier of a weekend.

Had a dream last nigt that someone moved my plants out the grow tent and they dried up and I only just I managed to save them but then they went and snapped them all. It's blagged my head. What does this mean haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 5, 2015)

It means you're sexually attracted to your mother and have a severe case of penis envy with your father


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 5, 2015)

It's not the size of the hammer....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks pretty classy, I've always said majority of the coffeeshops over there are minging, that looks canny.


Yeah mate I hadn't seen it before then when I was there in September I spotted it and it's a nice little place to spend a cpl hrs.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 5, 2015)

Yo guys what's going on tonight


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Rise n grind. Need to start getting up earlier of a weekend.
> 
> Had a dream last nigt that someone moved my plants out the grow tent and they dried up and I only just I managed to save them but then they went and snapped them all. It's blagged my head. What does this mean haha


its a manifestation of your supressed anima


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yo guys what's going on tonight


getting pissed and stoned, u?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> getting pissed and stoned, u?


The crazy fuck in your avi was being investigated for murder in Alaska at one point.
He's at least half a bubble off plumb.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The crazy fuck in your avi was being investigated for murder in Alaska at one point.
> He's at least half a bubble off plumb.


didn't know that, I just googled face tattoos and I liked the inking of the eyeball, was he convicted...links to his crimes?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2015)

He wasn't involved in a double murder that he was being looked at for, but later he shot through a hotel bathroom door @ cops & was convicted of that & got 22 years.
http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2015/01/alaska_man_who_tattooed_right.html

Heroin is quite the pick-me up, no?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

Jason barnum ffs sounds like one of my sons kindergarten friends


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> getting pissed and stoned, u?


Just haven a smoke m8 still snowmen this shity auto lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Just haven a smoke m8 still snowmen this shity auto lol


was it a good smoke tho mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 5, 2015)

Havin a few beers and a few smokes mesel, got a little bit of glue left for later. Alls good zeddd, I'll mail ye tomoro

I'll just mail ye now lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

that glue is nice mines just establishing now, whATs she feed like ghet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 5, 2015)

My glues in a wee tent under a 250 cfl, plenty of roots on it. I gave it a light feed but it looks like it needs more so goina change the water in the bucket tomoro with a bit more feed in it. Looks ok tho


----------



## chacha101010 (Dec 5, 2015)

watch your special D over xmas cause of the demand its usually not your normal postman but a newb with a van, so far had 1 not even get a red card just on the tracking site said return to sender address incorrect bollacks just a newb postman couldnt be arsed to look to hard.....

had another on the site say no 1 home then posted 25mins late...

try keep it wit the normal postman imo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 5, 2015)

@chacha101010 what u up to tonight m8?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> was it a good smoke tho mate?


Nah not really quite harsh but gets me stoned so saves paying for it at min


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright lads just chugging on a fatty now mesel, yeh the glues quite a heavy feeder as soon as i dropped nutes a little she started to yellow the next day so she likes it constant , these disco biccys are looking good huge fan leaves on one of em bigher than my heed lol temted to throw a small agent o in there just to test her ?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Nah not really quite harsh but gets me stoned so saves paying for it at min


cool man but if u want a visit from the fairy for some xmas exo hit me up on pm, see what we all raving about


----------



## zeddd (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He wasn't involved in a double murder that he was being looked at for, but later he shot through a hotel bathroom door @ cops & was convicted of that & got 22 years.
> http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2015/01/alaska_man_who_tattooed_right.html
> 
> Heroin is quite the pick-me up, no?


yes it is and its also the biggest comedown, lol weed is such a fukin tonic its hilarious its classed as a drug, waked and baked for 5 years and then had a couple of days off, no problem, u cant get away with that shit on proper drugs imo lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 5, 2015)

zeddd said:


> cool man but if u want a visit from the fairy for some xmas exo hit me up on pm, see what we all raving about


Yeh man can never say no to that lol gives me something to Compare mine 2 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

so my post in reply to tory boy merlot gets deleted but his post calling us tax dodging druggy cunts gets left? double standards much @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 5, 2015)

Mist feel sorry for the French cunt given all that's gone on...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so my post in reply to tory boy merlot gets deleted but his post calling us tax dodging druggy cunts gets left? double standards much @GreatwhiteNorth


Look elsewhere for a perch for your angist.
I came into this thread in response to Zed's avi in post 172198.

Twas not me my friend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

apologies for jumping the gun, saw the mod tag and thought it was you. anyway don't really care what the guy says he knows how welcome he is in this thread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2015)

I try and leave this thread alone as meanings sometimes gets lost in translation and even though I was born in the UK and have dual, I do not know the nuances of speech and will not intrude where I do not understand unless a report is issued by a member.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

Fair enough man, we do talk funny tbf.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fair enough man, we do talk funny tbf.


Speak for urself geordie... ha


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Merlot said:


> you cunts need a job. can't expect the taxpayer to keep funding your chav lifestyles.
> 
> less kids, less drugs n more work!!!!


Says he who is a house sitter and has his avatar named after a grape that is commonly made into alcohol which as a substance kills more people than any of the so called drugs the so called chavs are taking. You are a real ticket and need to take your double standards and stick em where the sun don't shine.
And yes. You are an alcoholic or a total liar. I remember when you were one of the chavs and banging on about tucking into bottles of red first thing (that was until you decided to reveal your Facist right wing views......bahahahaha. Hilarious.

Edit Facist spelling.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh. And by the way. My wife just had a baby yesterday.....
sodemieter op Merlot je kutwijf!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Oh. And by the way. My wife just had a baby yesterday.....
> sodemieter op Merlot je kutwijf!


Congrats man..


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Cheers lad. I did get you post the other day but have been 9th er wise occupied since. How's the Dam treating you?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Cheers lad. I did get you post the other day but have been 9th er wise occupied since. How's the Dam treating you?


No bothers at all man ... yea all good so far just gonna head out in a min to coffeeshop


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Sweet. Get on it early. Did you enjoy the Dutch Xmas yesterday? It was Sinterklaasdag


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Sweet. Get on it early. Did you enjoy the Dutch Xmas yesterday? It was Sinterklaasdag


Funny u say that we got bak to the hotel and the owners had left a note explaining sinterklass and a lil gift ha


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

That's nice. I've never experienced much Dutch customer service lol. It's normally lacking.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> That's nice. I've never experienced much Dutch customer service lol. It's normally lacking.


Yea man they really nice here vant fault em at all ... i tried a pm u but it wont let me


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

If you and yer mates like steak ribs etc. Try Cafe De Klos and order the ribs.....they have a proper charcoal grill. It's on the Kerkstraat just up from the Leidseplein off the Leidsestraat. It's an old Brown bar but a must visit imo.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man they really nice here vant fault em at all ... i tried a pm u but it wont let me


Sorry lad. I have my pm switched off on riu.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> If you and yer mates like steak ribs etc. Try Cafe De Klos and order the ribs.....they have a proper charcoal grill. It's on the Kerkstraat just up from the Leidseplein off the Leidsestraat. It's an old Brown bar but a must visit imo.


I tink sum1 booked us into CAU tonite for dinner ... was there before steaks are lovely but its fukn expensive...


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Never heard of that one lad. Is it a chain?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Never heard of that one lad. Is it a chain?


No i doubt it .... its just of dam sq on damstraat


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2015)

Enjoy. What you been smoking? Anything decent...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

DST said:


> Enjoy. What you been smoking? Anything decent...


A couple of hazes , some white widow, a nice mango, some kush and a bit of hash nothing to exciting...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2015)

congrats DST on the new arrival hope all are well, and GWN lol did someone complain about my avvi?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2015)

mods only used to come in here when they needed to buy weed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

Mornings, born on dutch Xmas eh. cool. 


DST said:


> If you and yer mates like steak ribs etc. Try Cafe De Klos and order the ribs.....they have a proper charcoal grill. It's on the Kerkstraat just up from the Leidseplein off the Leidsestraat. It's an old Brown bar but a must visit imo.


i second Klos ribs, the salt ones especially.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

is that the place we had to order in advance?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2015)

Aye congrats DST hope both are well mate , some buzz that like my last was born 3 days b4 xmas it was a wicked holidays man nice 1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

mr west said:


> is that the place we had to order in advance?


Yeah it was so busy. Went over the rd n had a beer and they phoned the bar for us to come over.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 6, 2015)

Phew no1 had any gosspi about the staff party im all good...suppse ill pop open an erdinger lol cheers my fellow chavs lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Dec 6, 2015)

http://www.jacobsm.com/projfree/ct_uk.html

uk government doing this to cannabis smokers and activists to put them in state of psychosis.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apologies for jumping the gun, saw the mod tag and thought it was you. anyway don't really care what the guy says he knows how welcome he is in this thread.


nuaghty nuaghty, somehow i think ill get over not being one the junkie mob.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2015)

lol stoners are not gunna be the main targets of psychotronic warfare imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 6, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> nuaghty nuaghty, somehow i think ill get over not being one the junkie mob.


chat some sensible shit and I ll go toe to toe with u motherfuker, lmfao


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> nuaghty nuaghty, somehow i think ill get over not being one the junkie mob.


Ur so cool .. now give urself a big pat on the back


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 6, 2015)

shut it pikey ant you a got a drive to be tarmacin lmao.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 6, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> shut it pikey ant you a got a drive to be tarmacin lmao.


Funny stuff..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 6, 2015)

@zeddd check ur mail on here m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 6, 2015)

How's it going boys just had a few bongs trying to play FIFA


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 7, 2015)

Been without power since 10pm Saturday  whole city has been out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2015)

zeddd said:


> congrats DST on the new arrival hope all are well, and GWN lol did someone complain about my avvi?


Nah, nobody bitched - you just showed up in the "new post's" section of the main page & I thought I'd say high.

So High!.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2015)

done m


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nah, nobody bitched - you just showed up in the "new post's" section of the main page & I thought I'd say high.
> 
> So High!.


high man


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 7, 2015)

What's happening folks....just topped up my tank and think I'll put them in flower on Friday, be 2.5 weeks veg, long enough...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Oh. And by the way. My wife just had a baby yesterday.....
> sodemieter op Merlot je kutwijf!


Well done DST best feeling in the world and all the best to you all! Made me laugh that, had to google it like...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 7, 2015)

Aye get em flipped mg fuck it lol, im just watching fargo having a few voddies and a smoke fuck it its monday


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 7, 2015)

Aye I'll flip em Friday and be done middle of feb....time to start counting ffs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 7, 2015)

Haha mine will be ready on pancake day lol i slipped a agent o in there last night too itll be a week behind but still gimme a good taster like


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 7, 2015)

I take it agent orange tastes of orange then? Dunno if I'd like that tbh.... Out of everything I've smoked my faves still psychosis, got fed up growin and smoking it but still my fav smoke I think


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 7, 2015)

Aye suppose to be a real good cut stem rub smells like them dibdabs, yeh psychos a top smoke plus punters love it but like u say after a while just gets boring same as anything if thats all your constantly smokin tho ay


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2015)

Why are u spam'n forum w lots of same vid?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 8, 2015)

Power went off again yesterday until early this morning ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 8, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Power went off again yesterday until early this morning ffs


Forgot to feed the hamster again? lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 8, 2015)

I wish it was just that haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

Do u still use top booster with shooting powder ?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 8, 2015)

Taking the piss this electric situation. Saying now they may cut it again. Even though a few hours ago the generators were staying on until we were back on the main grid no matter what.

I have some sympathy with the workers as I work in similar industry but the information they're giving out is useless.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Do u still use top booster with shooting powder ?


no man u will fuk things with both, most find finishers foxtail or burn the crop ime


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no man u will fuk things with both, most find finishers foxtail or burn the crop ime


Ok cool I'll use them on different plants then see what works best


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 8, 2015)

It's getting closer to that time lads I hope you've all got your trees decorated lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2015)

i got mine decorated with shiney glistening buds, looking like they've been in a blizzard. fuck putting tinsel anywhere near my plants ,i did that a few years ago for a laugh like, see if i can find it.

nah been deleted along with a load of other stuff i uploaded, it was similar to that but had big buds on, you know what a weed plant looks like and you know what tinsel looks like use your imagination lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Ok cool I'll use them on different plants then see what works best


did u mean top shooter which is the red liquid version of shooting powder?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

Nah it's actually gunpowder but same as shooting powder I've been going in the grow shop a lot lately I just go's in there and haves a chat with him cos I've found out he grows cos he is a friend of my m8s brother and he sells his gear and he use' s it so thought I'd give it a go see what happens lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

http://www.chrissiesgarden.co.uk/gunpowder-pk-2263-p.asp


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2015)

haha, priceless.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

I got confused then m8 lol Hg Top booster witch Is there pk


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2015)

tommy terpene, lmfao, chav nutes


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

Haha are they that bad I used to use canna boost but that shit is expensive so I went onto liquid w-8 now I'm given Hg big bud xl a try


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha are they that bad I used to use canna boost but that shit is expensive so I went onto liquid w-8 now I'm given Hg big bud xl a try


mate its all about lighting and enviro, optimise it then play catch up with the leaf colour imo, good base nutes with optimal light intensity smashes fancy products ime


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

Got a 5 plants under the 600 plus that led light I got witch I mite swoop for a 400 temps ain't bad sits 22 with lights on drops to 14/15 lights off plenty of fresh air. 

I've paid for all that shit now mite aswell use it lol what nutes u use then m8


----------



## zeddd (Dec 8, 2015)

coco grow I use canna a b, bhuddha pk 9/18, calmag, touch of silicon


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 8, 2015)

No boost then just the base and pk


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> No boost then just the base and pk


if u use pk u will need cal mag too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if u use pk u will need cal mag too


Ah right prob where I been going wrong then lol I've only just brought cal mag because you told me to the other week because I had them problems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

most folks go full circle eventually, after you've tried allsorts to boost this that and the other, you go back to basics and the odd thing you found works. 

@zeddd you rate that bhuddha pk 9/18 better than the 13/14 yeah?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeh saying that I never used a boost last crop cos I thought the one I had was out of date lol and had my best crop of 20 oz 15 oz of 4 ssh and 5 oz of 1 ice dream


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> most folks go full circle eventually, after you've tried allsorts to boost this that and the other, you go back to basics and the odd thing you found works.
> 
> @zeddd you rate that bhuddha pk 9/18 better than the 13/14 yeah?


yeah I use it all the way from flip increasing it week by week, lots of S in it and u get stronger smell, ive been a bit heavy with it on the exo and she loved it, stinks


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

I tried the bloombastic but the bhuddha works bttr for my set up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

I need to try some of that bhuddas tree stuff I'll wait till ive used this warrior thenn give it a blast local dont stock it so gonna have to be fleabay


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Ugh I've to pot up 8 plants today into their final pots n flip on the 400wmh n wait till sex shows then cull the fags n flip.ordering some calmag n ph down Friday....yay more expenditure.oh n never ever use those card board jamie oliver pots...they suck beyound belief!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

wtf is a card board jamie oliver pot?



zeddd said:


> yeah I use it all the way from flip increasing it week by week, lots of S in it and u get stronger smell, ive been a bit heavy with it on the exo and she loved it, stinks


might give it a shot when i run out of 13/14. bloombastic was too rich for my pocket


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

I just dropped by to let you guys know that my stupid music thread has about a million more views than your shitty racist thread.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wtf is a card board jamie oliver pot?
> 
> 
> 
> might give it a shot when i run out of 13/14. bloombastic was too rich for my pocket


..these cunts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just dropped by to let you guys know that my stupid music thread has about a million more views than your shitty racist thread.


cool story bro...how about you walk on back to your lame ass thread n shove it up ur loosy goosey ass


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Lmao they look horrendous mate pick em and they fall apart lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll only had enough normal pots for 8 so the rest were potted in what I'd laying around. .thought they'd be great for root development since they dry out fast bit nope,gonna have to kill the 3 I'd potted in those wank pots..fucking jamie pudgy oliver n his whore gimmicks...what a fucking cunt with his health food shit yet he over seasons everything n smothers it in butter I hope he fucking dies


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wtf is a card board jamie oliver pot?
> 
> 
> 
> might give it a shot when i run out of 13/14. bloombastic was too rich for my pocket


yes mate kwym the bhuddas a few drops upto .5 week 5 kinda thing, bought a litre of it late spring an its still going


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

mind u all it will be is KOH or KO and K3PO4 dissolved in sulphuric acid


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just dropped by to let you guys know that my stupid music thread has about a million more views than your shitty racist thread.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Now, now young sire. There is no need to be mad just because some young punk is doing better than you at everything...

Take a few deep breaths...


theslipperbandit said:


> cool story bro...how about you walk on back to your lame ass thread n shove it up ur loosy goosey ass


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just dropped by to let you guys know that my stupid music thread has about a million more views than your shitty racist thread.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

@mr sunshine , look. they are trying to meme. It's adorable...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

They only come in here for the attention because there daddy don't wanna play any more


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Now, now young sire. There is no need to be mad just because some young punk is doing better than you at everything...
> 
> Take a few deep breaths...


I assure you I'm younger than yourself...keep up the great work chap


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha calling for his gayboy to come hold his hand lmao fuckin faggot


Having an amazing day. Glad you are, too. Thank you for reminding me that I am so much better at being a human being than you are. Also, all my plants are frostier, stickier, and way more fire than your UK trash. 

Suck my dick, UK thread!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Having an amazing day. Glad you are, too. Thank you for reminding me that I am so much better at being a human being than you are. Also, all my plants are frostier, stickier, and way more fire than your UK trash.
> 
> Suck my dick, UK thread!


Not to mention how mature you are.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

How did your guys' season go, UK thread? I am still actually trying to find people to buy all these pounds that I produced this year...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 9, 2015)

I like how there's a different person who comes in here every week spouting abuse haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Not to mention how mature you are.


Lol says you who comes to the uk growers thread and talks a lot of shit u stupid prick


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3560507
> 
> How did your guys' season go, UK thread? I am still actually trying to find people to buy all these pounds that I produced this year...


Now that's an outdoor harvest! Nice work. What are you gonna do with all that cash? 

Bet your Xmas is gonna be fat!! When was the last time you even had to work? You lucky bugger!

#giveupthedayjob


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3560507
> 
> How did your guys' season go, UK thread? I am still actually trying to find people to buy all these pounds that I produced this year...


Well done bro 

Is that how the UK boys are growing?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Now that's an outdoor harvest! Nice work. What are you gonna do with all that cash?
> 
> Bet your Xmas is gonna be fat!! When was the last time you even had to work? You lucky bugger!
> 
> #giveupthedayjob


Thinking of sending you and all me mates a big grip of fiery s1's. Out in Cali, we like to share our genetics. That cash is gonna send my little one through private school altheway up till high school...


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well done bro
> 
> Is that how the UK boys are growing?


Geography and law does not allow it.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Thinking of sending you and all me mates a big grip of fiery s1's. Out in Cali, we like to share our genetics. That cash is gonna send my little one through private school altheway up till high school...


As a parent you should know better Pinworm. Troll away...I am sure your little ones will be proud.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Thinking of sending you and all me mates a big grip of fiery s1's. Out in Cali, we like to share our genetics. That cash is gonna send my little one through private school altheway up till high school...


Send away! My Cali seeds are doing really well. Can't wait to pick out some mums. Already got people waiting on what I'm gonna do next. 

Cali is great, was there in 2003. Can't wait to come back again! It's great that you can provide so well for your kid through growing. I just spoil myself and my bf! What a life ! Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Hard to believe pin has kids let alone had sex. .with a woman


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

@pom, you do know dst is ight? Okay hes a scot but thats all hes trying to be as dutch as possible.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably not even his kids more then likely his boyfriends kids from previous Marriage


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Lol I didn't mean to quote his message lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

I had to go back and read what I had put to see what u was going on about lol


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

I went to knick a bag of crisps and pour a pint. Did you filthy shitbirds miss me? Sure sounds like you did. So tell me seriously, how bad do you feel about the fact that my shitty music thread has a million plus more views than your tired and boring "grow thread"? We are a joke thread and still have more people interested...Wow.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

So, pretty mad then huh......i understand.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

We don't give a shit about ur shitty music thread we like this thread the way it is no cunts like u in here and if this thread is that bad why do u keep coming Bk ?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Relegated to cry baby status. How embarrassing...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Theres a music thread on here ?? I taut this was the only thread...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Go back to your shitty music thread then lol whatcha doin here? On some sort of wind up lmao grow up u bafoon and keep all your moldy outdoor thats full of pesticides and bug shit no one wants it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just ordered some phunky feel tips cant wait to try a joint with one


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Now that's an outdoor harvest! Nice work. What are you gonna do with all that cash?
> 
> Bet your Xmas is gonna be fat!! When was the last time you even had to work? You lucky bugger!
> 
> #giveupthedayjob


if you're sucking cock in a car park for 5 euros then yup give up the dayjob imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

lol at pinworm sending his children to school offa botrytis infected outdoor shit


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

afternoon gents what we all blazing today then, ive just canoed 3 metres of vape gg#4, v f nice shit imo


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Rmkm (Dec 9, 2015)

Best bud size boost nutes ?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Rmkm said:


> Best bud size boost nutes ?


1000w bulb


----------



## Rmkm (Dec 9, 2015)

Was looking for a nutrient not lights mate lol thanks tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

What's the latest in to flower u boys takes cuttings


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Whenever u want


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Cool just want these ones to finish rooting then I wanna take a few more and I'm just in the 3rd week from flip


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

"lol at pinworm sending his children to school offa botrytis infected outdoor shit"

Is that why I have you quoted in PM begging me for a cut of that "Cali fire"? Poor sweet precious angel. I can see that I have upset you. I thought we were 'good friends'. Kisses and hugs? What changed?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey pindick are u talkin bout the thread with less than 2k posts ha lol  ... u are a funny fuker


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey pindick are u talkin bout the thread with less than 2k posts ha lol  ... u are a funny fuker


Funny looking maybe. But, my assertion stands. My shitty music thread is 20x better than your piss poor excuse for a "grow thread". We even have better bud porn. The numbers speak, don't they mate? I can see you are a quantity type....


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Funny looking maybe. But, my assertion stands. My shitty music thread is 20x better than your piss poor excuse for a "grow thread". We even have better bud porn. The numbers speak, don't they mate? I can see you are a quantity type....


Nope it just means u pop into ur shitty music thread 20x more than any other..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 9, 2015)

What's happening in here then ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Well done someone get this cunt a medal ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> What's happening in here then ?


Sum cunt been a right cunt lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

You say it's shitty pin it's shitty...Nuff said


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

@zeddd mail


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> "lol at pinworm sending his children to school offa botrytis infected outdoor shit"
> 
> Is that why I have you quoted in PM begging me for a cut of that "Cali fire"? Poor sweet precious angel. I can see that I have upset you. I thought we were 'good friends'. Kisses and hugs? What changed?


Yeah cupcakes been upset with me ever since I refused him a zombie Kush clone from Soma. Silly twit wouldn't have hit any targets with it anyway. Had he asked for a Bl RH cut he may have finally hit his target of half a box per light. Instead he can keep on dreaming...


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2015)

oh fook, pro-tip: I took a _Nexium_ heartburn pill last night before din din, woke up feeling like a champion. I don't like pharmies of any kind, when avoidable, but this is def. something new for the arsenal.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2015)

yea, this means i prolly can keep drinking an entire kettle of coffee per day.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

DST said:


> As a parent you should know better Pinworm. Troll away...I am sure your little ones will be proud.


 baha yeh about as proud as yours for you being a junkie crackhead. give us a lick lol aint smoked a rock for time,


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Lol says you who comes to the uk growers thread and talks a lot of shit u stupid prick


stop being a bully portsmouth pussy, hows ya daughter,she 16 yet lmao......


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> baha yeh about as proud as yours for you being a junkie crackhead. give us a lick lol aint smoked a rock for time,


What the fuck is a matter with you jackass? All I ever see you doing is talking loads of smack. Are you really that bored and useless.. try a new approach shitstain


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuck me abe, you actually talk a bit of sense sometimes u know


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Abes ight man.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm on the verge of hitting 3 lbs a light, Pussys. Pray for me homies!


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah cupcakes been upset with me ever since I refused him a zombie Kush clone from Soma. Silly twit wouldn't have hit any targets with it anyway. Had he asked for a Bl RH cut he may have finally hit his target of half a box per light. Instead he can keep on dreaming...


That must be why they are crowing victory. The best part is hearing them admit that a rotten punk from the US is doing better than all of them. Can't touch that blue rhino, can't touch this goji. Grats on your half a gram per watt, you cunts...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 9, 2015)

Is there a bustle in the hedgerow?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

So these boys are mad because they cant grow outdoors and Lahada grows fire? Is that what I'm getting? They dont like being out grown by a girl and a punk rocker from hell?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

I've never seen some many cunts in one place talking so much shit in my life u keep slagging this thread off but u can't keep away


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> So these boys are mad because they cant grow outdoors and Lahada grows fire? Is that what I'm getting? They dont like being out grown by a girl and a punk rocker from hell?


What da fuck are u spewing lol have u seen our climate dude?shits not possible so we accept n grow indoors where we can control our environment. jog
on back to your funky town music thread...why the Fuck are u in here when all u do it spew dribble? I'm sick of cleaning this sorry excuse of argument off my slippers! U gonna talk shit talk elsewhere u cock monger.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> I've never seen some many cunts in one place talking so much shit in my life u keep slagging this thread off but u can't keep away


Cunts? Cunts that grow fire like this


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

...lah is hot man we dont have a problem with her its just a grow thread we wnjoy a good debate be it masterbation or a simple conversation.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What da fuck are u spewing lol have u seen our climate dude?shits not possible so we accept n grow indoors where we can control our environment. jog
> on back to your funky town music thread...why the Fuck are u in here when all u do it spew dribble? I'm sick of cleaning this sorry excuse of argument off my slippers! U gonna talk shit talk elsewhere u cock monger.


Man you dont know me. This is the 1st time Ive been in this thread or even seen you.

Who the fuck are you again???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Cunts? Cunts that grow fire like this


Shits as droopy as ur dick lol n it's a well old pic why the fudge are u posting old droopy pics on this prestigious thread...#NECROFUNTIMES


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Man you dont know me. This is the 1st time Ive been in this thread or even seen you.
> 
> Who the fuck are you again???


exactly dude u don't know us so why the Fuck are u in here dribbling your nonsensical shite...again if ur gonna troll jog on.. (mods I'm simply bashing trolls)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Shits as droopy as ur dick lol n it's a well old pic why the fudge are u posting old droopy pics on this prestigious thread...#NECROFUNTIMES


LOL those are your boys plants mate bahahahahahahahahaha
https://www.rollitup.org/t/not-sure-whats-going-on-need-advice.852127/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeh so what newish grower don't stop u being a cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Again fudge off man i stand by my statement shit was droopy n the pics old I'm assuming he's made progress.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh so what newish grower don't stop u being a cunt


Im not a newish grower...


you guys suck


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Again fudge off man i stand by my statement shit was droopy n the pics old I'm assuming he's made progress.


nice back pedal you wouldve road that till the wheels fell off if those were really my suck ass plants


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Well Well you believe in flushing so u come off as a bit of a bell end so jog on we don't take kindly to your kind in here


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well Well you believe in flushing so u come off as a bit of a bell end so jog on we don't take kindly to your kind in here


ummmm.... no retard I dont flush


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> nice back pedal you wouldve road that till the wheels fell off if those were really my suck ass plants


Ive seen poms progress so I'm basing my opinion on that


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive seen poms progress so I'm basing my opinion on that


so lets see your plants master grower


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Some bitches are just naturally jealous. Jealous of what sunshine does. Jealous of what gary does. Jealous of what dia does. You can't even touch this fire. Fucking wannabe growers...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a newish grower u fucking retard most ppl looking at that photo like that would realise it's a new grower


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Guys who hit the retard button ?? I fckn told yas wat wud happen if ya hit the retard button... but ya still had to push it didn ya... now look at all these fukin retards about ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Some bitches are just naturally jealous. Jealous of what sunshine does. Jealous of what gary does. Jealous of what dia does. You can't even touch this fire. Fucking wannabe growers...


Who ?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Uk pricks talking about cunt this and retard that... STFU and show some plant pics or GTFO


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> so lets see your plants master grower...I'd fuck a dudes ass if you do


plants just in veg...never said I was a master grower...I've been called master of the universe but not at growing 
..how about you my little cupcake? Let's see those outdoor 3s
..wait a minute I don't give a fuck jog on u power puff


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> so lets see your plants master grower


Did someone call my name


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Did someone call my name


LOL that was funny. If you wanna post a pic, that'd be cool


theslipperbandit said:


> plants just in veg...never said I was a master grower...I've been called master of the universe but not at growing
> ..how about you my little cupcake? Let's see those outdoor 3s
> ..wait a minute I don't give a fuck jog on u power puff


Oh I dont grow outdoor, indoor only mate


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Guys do you reckon its ok to pass gas while a hookers lickin ur asshole ? Just she didn seem to impressed ...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Guys who hit the retard button ?? I fckn told yas wat wud happen if ya hit the retard button... but ya still had to push it didn ya... now look at all these fukin retards about ...


You fookin talk alot mate. You should post some pics of your tired, trashy cfl grow or somethin. Make yer mum proud...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> LOL that was funny. If you wanna post a pic, that'd be cool
> 
> Oh I dont grow outdoor, indoor only mate


U ain't worthy of my pics lol, but since ur a nosey yank and love ukers that much you'll probly have a look thru for urself.....,ye cunt


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

So are you guys too ashamed to post pics of you grows?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Guys do you reckon its ok to pass gas while a hookers lickin ur asshole ? Just she didn seem to impressed ...


Ur the one paying so I don't see why not


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

What the fuck is your obsession with cfls dude lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> So are you guys too ashamed to post pics of you grows?


Some lads don't cos it's illegal here if u remember


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> U ain't worthy of my pics lol, but since ur a nosey yank and love ukers that much you'll probly have a look thru for urself.....,ye cunt


Oh I'm not? We'll seen soon enough


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You fookin talk alot mate. You should post some pics of your tired, trashy cfl grow or somethin. Make yer mum proud...


I talk alot ?? Bit rich comin from u...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Uk pricks talking about cunt this and retard that... STFU and show some plant pics or GTFO


GTFO? GTFO where? This ain't a growing thread ffs, it's a thread for uk growers....think ur the cunt in the wrong place


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> GTFO? GTFO where? This ain't a growing thread ffs, it's a thread for uk growers....think ur the cunt in the wrong place


opps my bad, I didnt know all you guys suck ass and dont grow, just talk about growing right

Jesus this is a pointless thread....


Bunch of wanna be's


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Goodbye then


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

It's like talking to a fuckin kid ffs, are u actually a bit retarded or just fuckin stupid? If u are a bit retarded I'd say sorry but I've a feeling ur a yank so u sir can gtf..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

So its retarded to be a grower on a growing forum? Or is it retarded to NOT be growers and just talk dumb shit about nothing on a growing forum? Because if we're not talking about growing wtf are any of you cunts doing here?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah cupcakes been upset with me ever since I refused him a zombie Kush clone from Soma. Silly twit wouldn't have hit any targets with it anyway. Had he asked for a Bl RH cut he may have finally hit his target of half a box per light. Instead he can keep on dreaming...


@Pinworm that is a sorry fuking grow of yours in the fog, ffs you growing leaves for caterpillars, wheres the fukin buds man...lol I seen fatter landrace lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

oh and liars and cunts the both of them I wouldn't ask for some pm cut of those noobs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Keep assuming man u sound a right douch


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

One more time for ur retarded ass, it's a thread for uk growers, not uk growers who don't grow, a place to come and talk shit, ye know like that little music thread yous lick each other's bum holes in? And there's loadsa good pics of so called fire if u look back but we know now ur a little retarded so maybe u can't find em.. Anyway as I said, uk growers, so fuck off


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Suck my dick, zedd. I seen shoebox growers with more skill than your club. Why don't you take your 1/2 gpw and shove it it up your ass? You fuckin wish you could get on gary's level...And that's Ok. Cause he would probably be willing to teach your dumbass how. Even though you got a tiny pecker....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Well said dude them cunts crack me up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mar mar go cry somewhere else pindick


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Suck my dick, zedd. I seen shoebox growers with more skill than your club. Why don't you take your 1/2 gpw and shove it it up your ass? You fuckin wish you could get on gary's level...And that's Ok. Cause he would probably be willing to teach your dumbass how. Even though you got a tiny pecker....


you are losing the argument with your angry faggy post and your pathetic ad hominem attacks, truth is you know you fukked that grow and now you are all pissy with me, man its not my fault lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

always willing to learn from anyone who can help with something I haven't thought of ...and because Garry seems, from his posts on here, such an utter twat, I would be astonished if he could even string a sentence together IRL to , convey his knowledge in a format we could all understand....im thinking of the cartoon character "Clunk" , maybe pinworm understands retard and can help out


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> One more time for ur retarded ass, it's a thread for uk growers, not uk growers who don't grow, a place to come and talk shit, ye know like that little music thread yous lick each other's bum holes in? And there's loadsa good pics of so called fire if u look back but we know now ur a little retarded so mayb e u can't find em.. Anyway as I said, uk growers, so fuck off


 I am noticing a pattern here. All you seem to talk about is other people. Did you plan on backing up that big fucking mouth at any point? or are you just gonna bark some more, "Master grower"?. lol. How many grams are you planning on pulling from your cfl cabinet grow this round? I hope it's enough to pay for your meth addiction....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL y'all still wanna talk shit about ole Gare?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh and liars and cunts the both of them I wouldn't ask for some pm cut of those noobs


You asked me on this very thread and i told you it weren't all that for yield. Plus the mum got mildew. It's all in our posts so don't you dare lie abt that. Basically I did you a favour! 

Imo you need to start counting lights and not plants. It's better to pay a tax on a profit than no tax on no profit! You have one harvest every 2 mths and I harvest several times a month. Of course I love my job!

I've got plenty to contribute to threads, I've got some fantastic dick shriveling pics of a UK grow that's worth bending over and picking up the soap for! 

You need to chillax a lot more Zeddd and start taking life a bit easy at your age. 

Me, I just chill at my holiday apartment when need be. You should do the same mate. 
 

#lovelife


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> LOL y'all still wanna talk shit about ole Gare?


Yea


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3560507
> 
> How did your guys' season go, UK thread? I am still actually trying to find people to buy all these pounds that I produced this year...


seen fatter xmas trees this year lol u gonna get lights for em before u bin the entire crop?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 9, 2015)

It's an old pic I'll give that but this is just one of 6 plants I grew last year that were under a 1000w hps and I pulled over 6oz off each plant. It was all bud and very little leaves as u can see, the buds were about 40cm long and about 5cm thick. This is I suppose just some of the shit indoor bud that we don't even grow over here in the uk !!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea


Lol then post em up bruva


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm doin alright with my grows pindick, and I actually did buy a cfl the other week, for my mother plant, but it's the only one I have, no cabinets here and no meth addiction here either ye cunt


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> LOL y'all still wanna talk shit about ole Gare?


Yeah your still a cunt of a prick !!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

pinhead...also you too lazy to weed that plot, s fukin embarrassing no?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's an old pic I'll give that but this is just one of 6 plants I grew last year that were under a 1000w hps and I pulled over 6oz off each plant. It was all bud and very little leaves as u can see, the buds were about 40cm long and about 5cm thick. This is I suppose just some of the shit indoor bud that we don't even grow over here !!
> View attachment 3560808


I was on the way to saying I didnt have problems with all of yall and that this is a nice looking plant. I was aiming my posts at the other 2 cunts, but after this


TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah your still a cunt of a prick !!


fuck you too then


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> LOL y'all still wanna talk shit about ole Gare?


Nothing special I'd say average for someone who been growing for many years and it all come down to the strain what ya do just post ya best 2 plants of x about of years


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> seen fatter xmas trees this year lol u gonna get lights for em the entire crop?


Still aint seen nothing but talk from your bitchass. Post a pic. Everyone else with a pair of testicles has. Shit, even some without testicles has out shined your shit. Don't be so fucking angry all the time. Show us your lineup....Or is all you do talk?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Nothing special I'd say average for someone who been growing for many years and it all come down to the strain what ya do just post ya best 2 plants of x about of years


Nothing else to say? The ones in veg are the new crop comming up next. I'll post pics when those are done too if you'd like.

Still havent seen any of yours except the ugly wilted ones... ijs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Nothing special I'd say average for someone who been growing for many years and it all come down to the strain what ya do just post ya best 2 plants of x about of years


he grows under a 600 equivalent led lmfao that's why his buds arnt swollen, his soil is too heavy as the plants didn't stretch properly due to slight lack of oxygen, its an ok grow but he will improve if he wakes the fuk up


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> he grows under a 600 that's why his buds arnt swollen, his soil is too heavy as the plants didn't stretch properly due to slight lack of oxygen, its an ok grow but he will improve if he wakes the fuk up


You nothing about my grow and you're all wrong man


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Still just talkin out his neck. Too scared to post a pic of his crop. Don't be angry that we are better than you in every way bro....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nothing else to say? The ones in veg are the new crop comming up next. I'll post pics when those are done too if you'd like.
> 
> Still havent seen any of yours except the ugly wilted ones... ijs


Like I said I'm still a new ish grower still learing but happy with what I getting


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> You nothing about my grow and you're all wrong man


why didn't it swell on the finish man ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Still just talkin out his neck. Too scared to post a pic of his crop. Don't be angry that we are better than you in every way bro....


U needs to pull u tongue out of Gary's arse


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> why didn't it swell on the finish man ?


Hey show me what you're doing again... oh right, you havent. Why is that? dont give me that scared of the law bullshit. Post your grow or STFU talking to me.

You're not on my level


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuck you tough guy, let's see some pix. 


zeddd said:


> why didn't it swell on the finish man ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck you tough guy, let's see some pix.


What's my plants got to do with your tongue being up Gary's arse


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

Ain't seen you post any pix either.......ever. So let's see 'em tough guy....


Pompeygrow said:


> U needs to pull u tongue out of Gary's arse


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

there was one I put up when I was doing living organics, it was fed on water only with a few aact s, slipper s still got it so if he wipes the data u may see my one pic lol, muppets, I prefer to give people my dried product, pics always look good if can grow so only fool the noobs...its in the smoke not the photo...fukin pinworm lol ide a loved to have sampled that shit product..cough cough no high


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Ain't seen you post any pix either.......ever. So let's see 'em tough guy....


I've posted loads of photos go and find them cock sucker PCs is in shop getting fixed at min any way


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok here's a UK grow. If your plants don't look like this then why not??!

This was only grow number 6 with YOUR FAVOURITE, 4 CLONES IN A TENT. 2 weeks veg and 7 weeks flower. 9 weeks risk for 750g (4 plants). Worth bending over for the soap !?!

They have 2 tents now and produce 1.5 kg every 9 weeks. 8 plants risk total. Does your grow look like this?? If so well done. If you've been doing it for years they should look like this anyway.

So some growers in the UK are shit hot with just a few harvests under their belt, and always in hydro. Others are a bit slower to learn.

Can't tell you how many grams per litre of soil obviously but I can say it wouldn't fit in a bath tub.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> there was one I put up when I was doing living organics, it was fed on water only with a few aact, I prefer to give people my dried product, pics always look good if can grow so only fool the noobs...its in the smoke not the photo...


Ok, that sound legit, I'll give you that(water only and aact) I can get down with that. No arguments there(and im not gonna talk shit just because im in shit talk mode right now)

I grow all organic and focus on microbe population, I dont flush and dry slow(7-10 days) then cure in jars with a hygrometer. My smoke is always smooth and I have noobs always ask "Is it so smooth because you flush?"  I just say yea because I hate the convo after I say nope.

So as it stands, I dont have a problem with the way you're talking about growing.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just been cleaning the lowers up on the girls arms are red raw man itching like fuck gets me everytime ffs


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

yay now the thread seems interesting. dick swinging contest is on. show your best elite strains or finished crops,. lets see who walks the walk here.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> yay now the thread seems interesting. dick swinging contest is on. show your best elite strains or finished crops,. lets see who walks the walk here.


Not fuckin u anyway....


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

haha back your words up fool show us im in the mood for a giggle lol


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Just been cleaning the lowers up on the girls arms are red raw man itching like fuck gets me everytime ffs


Cover up and wear gloves lad. Are you foliar feeding or have had to spray for bugs?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

Lol. It's like the Pied Piper in here.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

yeh just as thought change the subject. fukin no marks aint got shit. growing other ppl,s cast offs from years ago.. lol


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

If this is a dick swinging contest, then I think it's fair to say gary not only won, but also rubbed his sweaty nutsack all over zedds face....

Still waiting on that pix, zedd. Enjoy some trees while we all wait on you to post something......My tallest was 12 feet this year....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Cover up and wear gloves lad. Are you foliar feeding or have had to spray for bugs?


Even on non sprayed plants I get itchy like him when cleaning up and pruning. Only on the bigger plants though,not the small one where my arms arent really in contact that much.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

No man just whenever my bare arms rub up against the leaves it makes my skin go really itchy red and lumpy , i always mean to cover up but it never happens lol almost like a nettl sting it is some strains more than others too ?


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

I ask because I have also had like a slight irritation, like heat rash around my wrists when pruning. But only as a once or twice occurrence so I wondered if it was perhaps external from the plant.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3560828
> If this is a dick swinging contest, then I think it's fair to say gary not only won, but also rubbed his sweaty nutsack all over zedds face....
> 
> Still waiting on that pix, zedd. Enjoy some trees while we all wait on you to post something......My tallest was 12 feet this year....


lol man you wouldn't sell that over here to anyone on this thread who buys bulk unless you want 40 per oz for ditch weed


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't place me in that category you racist bastard. This threads ight, Im fucken royalty around here at least act like you know mate. Soo mcgregor, aldo. dayummm. I gotta be honest watching conner on the ufc show made me appreciate you guy's a little more. I'm willing to do what we did last time without condoms now.


Gary Goodson said:


> LOL those are your boys plants mate bahahahahahahahahaha
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/not-sure-whats-going-on-need-advice.852127/


Lmfao got em.


theslipperbandit said:


> Again fudge off man i stand by my statement shit was droopy n the pics old I'm assuming he's made progress.


He fucken got you, with your own aggression. I agree with you though, piss poor and droopy.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

irritation haha very fitting probly all the poison you put in yr vains, blame the plants lmao..


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hahaha so your a sad little man who likes my pic then when I call u a cunt U remove your like. How pathetic lol. You can shove it up your arse Gary I don't give a fuck if u like my pic my post or anything else for that matter your still one retarded prick of a human take yourself back to the uneducated states of America u Yankee motherfucker !!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeh its deffo the plants that make me itch like i say some strains more than others too


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 9, 2015)

HULK lmao wot a nob your lass tells the blackman she sneaks off to see he,s the super hero lmao


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Hahaha so your a sad little man who likes my pic then when I call u a cunt U remove your like. How pathetic lol. You can shove it up your arse Gary I don't give a fuck if u like my pic my post or anything else for that matter your still one retarded prick of a human take yourself back to the uneducated states of America u Yankee motherfucker !!


Lol you're all pissy because I wasnt talking shit to you? You didnt get my attention and had to talk shit to me so I could look at you? Sounds like a little teen crush you have for me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> HULK lmao wot a nob your lass tells the blackman she sneaks off to see he,s the super hero lmao


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol you're all pissy because I wasnt talking shit to you? You didnt get my attention and had to talk shit to me so I could look at you? Sounds like a little teen crush you have for me


hmmm........anyone?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol you're all pissy because I wasnt talking shit to you? You didnt get my attention and had to talk shit to me so I could look at you? Sounds like a little teen crush you have for me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> hmmm........anyone?


No Just hulk, he was the 1st one to post a pic and it wasnt a bad one so I "liked" it. He wasnt around and I wasnt directing any of my comments towards him, but then he started talking shit to me as I was typing a post to tel him his plants looked good. So yea, I went and "unliked" his pic...

Again, I think he just wanted some of my attention


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> View attachment 3560841


Well fuck your Jesus! Maynard Jesus still loves me and thats all that matters


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ive had enough with the twat got him on ignore with his buddies lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ive had enough with the twat got him on ignore with his buddies lol


Ignore, a girly mans way out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2015)

Erm a few of us arent from the uk..its our sense of humour that you find offensive.stop being so damn sensitive dude ur acting like you've a sandy vagina.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Erm a few of us arent from the uk..its our sense of humour that you find offensive.stop being so damn sensitive dude ur acting like you've a sandy vagina.


Ok ok I did get in to shit talk mode....

So do y'all want to smoke a J and drink a pint?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol man you wouldn't sell that over here to anyone on this thread who buys bulik unless you want 40 loz for ditch weed


I made a clean 20k this month. How about you? Oh and, hey bro. That was a truly compelling tale. You should tell that shit again. Oh btw, where are those pix? Oh, still refusing to post any? Wow.....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I made a clean 20k this month. How about you? Oh and, hey bro. That was a truly compelling tale. You should tell that shit again. Oh btw, where are those pix? Oh, still refusing to post any? Wow.....


I made a clean 21k bro


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I made a clean 20k this month. How about you? Oh and, hey bro. That was a truly compelling tale. You should tell that shit again. Oh btw, where are those pix? Oh, still refusing to post any? Wow.....


20k dollars .... these lads deal in sterling so go fuk of wit ya monopoly money


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

I thought these cunts would of got board by now and done one


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> I thought these cunts would of got board by now and done one


STFU donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

Apollo11 x C99. Don't feed the trolls boys.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Apollo11 x C99. Don't feed the trolls boys.


Fuck me m8 u got small hands lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 9, 2015)

I see the short bus crashed into the thread.......have their nurses successfully rounded them all up again yet?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Apollo11 x C99. Don't feed the trolls boys.


Nice job, looks like some blue dream, kinda. Besides Looking a little premature, I like it. Seriously , I'm not trolling you. Nice flowers.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 9, 2015)

Hows tings girls, any of you cunts been looking at these new LED's? Been thinking about investing but they want like 1200 per unit BIG fucking outlay but may be the way forward for me after recent events


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> irritation haha very fitting probly all the poison you put in yr vains, blame the plants lmao..


You really have no clue do you!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2015)

How's it going boys


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

Knackered. 3 1/2 hours sleep. My 6 day old doesn't like to sleep too much. Now I've got swimming lessons with my 2 year old.....this is going to be a long day.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I see the short bus crashed into the thread.......have their nurses successfully rounded them all up again yet?


the ones with the big windows and hydraulic ramps? lmfao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2015)

DST said:


> Knackered. 3 1/2 hours sleep. My 6 day old doesn't like to sleep too much. Now I've got swimming lessons with my 2 year old.....this is going to be a long day.


Yeh man I know how that feels I couldn't do it again my youngest is 4 and got a sister who is 5 there is 10 months between them fuck me that was hard work my boy ain't to bad he is almost 13


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

new cat has taken to waking me at around 4:30 each morning pawing and meowing to be in the bedroom. For nights in a row. Thing needs to learn i'm the alpha. I am the one who knocks. hahaha

Running on coffee at half power it is then, but thank fully i'm not swimming til tomorrow. dunno how you're managing @DST I had half a cano bag this morning and nearly went back to kip on the sofa. don't go near the un fenced canals


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice job, looks like some blue dream, kinda. Besides Looking a little premature, I like it. Seriously , I'm not trolling you. Nice flowers.


it smells amazing, like lemon sherbert. the tops were starting to foxtail and I had to clear the space, test drive the popcorn later tonight, hoping it's some sativa upness.


----------



## tick tack toe (Dec 10, 2015)

what can I use to slow down my exhaust fan? I can't find anything and currently it sucking really hard.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2015)

Variac Fan Speed Controller I find works best no humming


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2015)

Or hit it with a hammer that also works


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 10, 2015)

tick tack toe said:


> what can I use to slow down my exhaust fan? I can't find anything and currently it sucking really hard.


If ur skint or Scottish get this ...




on ebay or I've a sms fan speed controller N she's grate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2015)

I had a SMS but I had to build a new one as it made my 6inc rvk hum louder then the fan


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah alot have said she hums but I've yet to hear anything suppose I was lucky seeing as I've a cheap ass blue 6"rvk that cost me less than 70e including postage n she works amazingly well with the controller so yay sms fan speed.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 10, 2015)

Haha yeh man it is what it is just have to deal with it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 10, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> If ur skint or Scottish get this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree I'm skint and Scottish and I use one of these with my fan and it's spot on !


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

haven't seen a big ol round bud like that Apollo/c99 in awhile, three dimensional lollipop, football on a stick. id market them as stocking stuffers for big kids


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

so an old mate from the pub just rang an hour ago n says he's working with another mate making an 11% IPA and wants to get it infused with some ganj. gonna start with some sort of green dragon type mix. he's shooting for 11% alc by volume. by xmas it should be ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> haven't seen a big ol round bud like that Apollo/c99 in awhile, three dimensional lollipop, football on a stick. id market them as stocking stuffers for big kids


 there's a main cola and some bunched around it abe
it's kind of a _Trompe-l'œil _


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 10, 2015)

Yo dawgs


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so an old mate from the pub just rang an hour ago n says he's working with another mate making an 11% IPA and wants to get it infused with some ganj. gonna start with some sort of green dragon type mix. he's shooting for 11% alc by volume. by xmas it should be ready.


Mind those mj drinks at the Cup a couple of years ago and also at the secret cup? I had one in my fridge for ages and ended up throwing it out. Does your mate want the taste or the effect? Not sure I'd want my ipa tasting of skunkyness but you never know....could work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

I told him about the alcohol absorbing the terpenes and he's been doing more research, also known as smoking the bag of weed I gave him lmao.

I also told him it'd be a waste of good IPA


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2015)

sounds a bit rough man worst thing about weed drinks/food is the taste imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 10, 2015)

Totally agree guys these drinks always taste shit... i tink wat most ppl dnt realise is its only cannabis infused alcohol...

Aint nobody puttin a few oz of good weed in these drinks hence why only cost €1 wen in prague or so and its only generally leave and shit thats infused wit them..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

well this is what i was trying to explain to the lad, if he uses it for flavour only then yeah I could enjoy a weed based drink I suppose. but infusing alcohol to tincture involves taking a lot more than thc, chlorophyll, colour etc will leach.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeh u dont really want the taste of weed in beer maybe just a very slight undertone that takes a lot of breathing out the nose to taste it lol u just want the thc in there so it gives u an extra wollop half hour after the beer haha theyd be folk whiteying everywhere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

that's just it, the hop and weed are the same genus group. Certain beers like becks I think smell very much like weed. Hops even look like weed nugs. over proof pilsner probably work better over IPA but the bitterness could work.

either way at 11% with a healthy thc content in it you'd be mopping peeps up left right n center after an hour, like an edible bzz and lashed drunk. sounds horrific.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's just it, the hop and weed are the same genus group. Certain beers like becks I think smell very much like weed. Hops even look like weed nugs. over proof pilsner probably work better over IPA but the bitterness could work.
> 
> either way at 11% with a healthy thc content in it you'd be mopping peeps up left right n center after an hour, like an edible bzz and lashed drunk. sounds horrific.


sounds like me most evenings


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeh bottled grolsh smells lovely like a nice bud just cracked

Im getting partial to this ciroc red berry voddy its nice, gonna buy some original amd blast a few pack of cherry drops in it im imagining its gonna taste fuckin epic with a coke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

Got more sacks than Santa today and making people happier than that fucker will be that's for sure.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2015)

Whats that documentary about the English lad going to different countries trying drugs?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats that documentary about the English lad going to different countries trying drugs?


There was a couple lads outta dirty Sanchez travelled about looking for trippy shit, was quite funny but that's the only one I know of


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 11, 2015)

Power is set to go off again. Will it be safe with my light when it comes back on? I've noticed it clicks when it try's to fire back up if it's been switched off and on. I know they won't come back on until they've cooled down but it's not a fire hazard is it if it keeps trying to come back on clicking away? I'm going to be out when it's going to go off.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Should only click like that when turned off and turned straight back on again. By the time ur power comes back on the light will have cooled down and come on no probs.
My leccy has ran out a few times when I've come home from work, I just top it up, leccy comes back on and sometimes don't even pop my head into the grow to check but never had any probs


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Should only click like that when turned off and turned straight back on again. By the time ur power comes back on the light will have cooled down and come on no probs.
> My leccy has ran out a few times when I've come home from work, I just top it up, leccy comes back on and sometimes don't even pop my head into the grow to check but never had any probs


Could be anywhere from 1 - 30 mins it's off for.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Aww right, I'd say it'll be grand, depends how long ur out for maybe u should just turn the fucker off


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Just flipped these, 1st a group, 2nd is blue cheese, 3rd is cheese candy, there's still a mutated cheese candy in there but it's been fed the same as the rest since day one, and looked fucked from day one too lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

where the fuck do you live topdog? Cumbria?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Imagine living there ffs, I'd be on the first boat out! Fuck goin thru that every year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

they're up in arms about the climate change and levels of something or other in the air being to blame for the flash flooding. Was on the local news last night they'll be taking the gov to court over emissions if divvy cameron green lights the 3rd runway at heathrow. 

imagine trying to grow in cumbria. maybe topdog is actually proxied and growing in north Korea under Kim Wrong Un's regime and that's why his leccy's on the fritz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2015)

Bruce parry tribe...took ages to find lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bruce parry tribe...took ages to find lol


Fuck all to do with the Sanchez thing then..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2015)

Lol well theyre both from england so there u go lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Never hear of that "tribe" when was that on? There 15 fuckin episodes of it


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2015)

all for indigenous.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 11, 2015)

Afternoon fuckers what we all up to this fine Friday? I'm off for my works Xmas night out later.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Some Xmas dos are good but some can be wank too. I got home early today which is a bonus, been sitting getting stoned since lol

Many on the Xmas do?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon fuckers what we all up to this fine Friday? I'm off for my works Xmas night out later.


already pissed


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 11, 2015)

zeddd said:


> already pissed


Fuck u must be on it early zeddd? What the occasion?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> all for indigenous.


especially if it involves drugs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Some Xmas dos are good but some can be wank too. I got home early today which is a bonus, been sitting getting stoned since lol
> 
> Many on the Xmas do?


15 of us (the entire work force lol ) going out mate. The bosses are taking us to nandos for a meal then onto a Sheesha bar then into the city centre to a club.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm just going to be sat here all on my tod kids will be in bed and the slut whore bitch girlfriend wife what ever u wanna call her will be at work so I'll have a  and play on ps4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

been to 2 pubs three times today and not had a drink or owt else. coming home with a wallet full of dollar on a friday is refreshing. I've enough of a cold to not want a line and am vaping DPQ from a mate. nicely buzzed off a bag, right nice high to it after the in your faceness of what I've had recently. Oscars exo and fucking gorilla glue. everyone whose had a whif has asked for a choccy button haha

gonna watch that man in the high castle show, done by ridley scot it's pretty good.

I have officially hit middle fucking age. bollocks.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

You're as young as the woman you feel mate.....Middle age, give over lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon fuckers what we all up to this fine Friday? I'm off for my works Xmas night out later.


Feeding bairns, doing bathtime(getting soaked in the process) and reading bedtime stories. Then feeding burping and more changing of nappies. By the time you are coming out of the Club I'll hopefully be heading to bed lol. L9v9ng on the edge!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

hahah that's one of my lines man. 31 my bird is.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 11, 2015)

DST said:


> Feeding bairns, doing bathtime(getting soaked in the process) and reading bedtime stories. Then feeding burping and more changing of nappies. By the time you are coming out of the Club I'll hopefully be heading to bed lol. L9v9ng on the edge!


I remember what that felt like lol. Luckily my 3 are all over 8yrs old now so more independent and easier to look after. 
But enjoy the young baby stage mate cos at least just now they ain't answering you back or being cheeky wee shits lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I remember what that felt like lol. Luckily my 3 are all over 8yrs old now so more independent and easier to look after.
> But enjoy the young baby stage mate cos at least just now they ain't answering you back or being cheeky wee shits lol.


True mate. Tell my wide boy 2 year old that though please lol. Have a good night....not jealous much.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2015)

POETS day man


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

ANY days a good day is it not Z.

Edit....finally.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 11, 2015)

DST said:


> ANY days a good day is it not Z.
> 
> Edit....finally.
> View attachment 3562107


U needs to cut ya nails man lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 11, 2015)

I needs a system it's killing me going in there every day watering them I got no runing water in the shed so I gose down gets the bucket bk to the house fills it up down to she's air stone in bk to the house Waite 20 bk to the shed mix up and water


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck u must be on it early zeddd? What the occasion?


no one about nothing to do so go to pub and eat steak and drink wine for lunch, some rite saddos for company tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Not doing to bad tho needs to lollipop but I wanna take more cuttings so gotta wait a few more days for the cutting I got to root a big better


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2015)

ohhh fuck lol, whats with the having to confirm likes lol thats it treaure these last likes boys lool


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where the fuck do you live topdog? Cumbria?


Nope. Lancashire. Not far off though.They were OK in the end.

But my bird decided to invite her brother round to stay, which is no problem normally. But the bedroom had other things going on. So I've just spent an hour moving everything while I'm glad wired and half cut. I'm never agreeing to that again. Had to take the door off the hinges and everything


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds a mission that like , hope your all up and running soon buddy


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 11, 2015)

It is mate.

Anyone else need to piss but can't when they're on the flake?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 11, 2015)

Lol nah but i can stand there for a good min or so while it just dribbles out all over show


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 11, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol nah but i can stand there for a good min or so while it just dribbles out all over show


Nightmare this feeling haha have to wear shorts as well


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Its boiled down to me being awake on my own watching how I met your mother on Netflix and bumpin a g off the back of my hand in bed next to the misses. Just one of them isn't it


----------



## ghb (Dec 12, 2015)

wake her up for some frustrating sex, there's nothing like playing snooker with a rope eh?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> U needs to cut ya nails man lol


You sound like ma wife....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2015)

I was gonna say mans clearly got and spliff n a beer in his hand. Way too busy for preening.


----------



## ghb (Dec 12, 2015)

mine are about the same length but full of black shite, was in the garden til 3 and man thosed jakes dreams are stinking the street out, only 5 weeks in too!.

balls on this fella, he keeps getting more daring.






tyres on that thing must be to 1000psi lol, they take a pounding alright.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 12, 2015)

Well today is chop day, got 3 nice big Exo plants coming down, then another 2 weeks and I've got 2 zlhXpsy plants ready to chop. I've just chucked another cpl Exo and a GG#4 in to start flowering now as well,


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Why do I do it urreghhh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Fucking boring ass veg.still fun having something to keep an eye on but fuck me seed runs are slow,hopefully I'll get some clone able ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2015)

Snowing a goodun here. Just melting tho. Gonna be a white crimbo I reckon.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucking boring ass veg.still fun having something to keep an eye on but fuck me seed runs are slow,hopefully I'll get some clone able ladies.


Yeh man seeds suck it's taken me about 4 months to get to where I am now


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Shit here been pissing down all morning. 

Anyone watching boxing tonight?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Ufc


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Nah man all about watching AJ destroy Whyte


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 12, 2015)

1 and a half chopped another 1 and a half to go. But right now it's time for a joint break !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like you'll be the only one watching the fisticuffs every 1 else is gonna go watch the UFC then tell everyone we're UFC fighters down the pub.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Choking people out after a few pints haha

Will prob catch some of the Ufc. Did you ever watch them ultimate fighter things? Think they used to be on Bravo.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 12, 2015)

Some Exo at 10 weeks flower, chop day !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sounds like you'll be the only one watching the fisticuffs every 1 else is gonna go watch the UFC then tell everyone we're UFC fighters down the pub.


The boxing will be on early enough, I'll be watch the boxing then the ufc, goina be a tight fight for McGregor I reckon


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Choking people out after a few pints haha
> 
> Will prob catch some of the Ufc. Did you ever watch them ultimate fighter things? Think they used to be on Bravo.


Man I loved that shit lol almost as good as old school wrestling...yeah I watched the shut out of wrestling. ultimate 
Warrior all the way yo


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

10.45 Joshua vs Whyte

03.00 McGregor vs Aldo (I think)


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

McGregor fight won't be till about half 4 or 5, there's a lotta fights before hand


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sounds like you'll be the only one watching the fisticuffs every 1 else is gonna go watch the UFC then tell everyone we're UFC fighters down the pub.


Nah man il watch the boxin it starts soon enuf ... need sumtin to keep me goin till 5 am


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The boxing will be on early enough, I'll be watch the boxing then the ufc, goina be a tight fight for McGregor I reckon


Nah man mcgregor 1st round  ... i swear his in a state of ZEN


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> McGregor fight won't be till about half 4 or 5, there's a lotta fights before hand


Be 5 no matter wat ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah man mcgregor 1st round  ... i swear his in a state of ZEN


I hope ur right m8....


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I hope ur right m8....


So does my 50 euro ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

What price?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Some Exo at 10 weeks flower, chop day !!
> View attachment 3562677 View attachment 3562678 View attachment 3562679 View attachment 3562680 View attachment 3562681


Thats sum tasty lookin smoke hulk ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What price?


3/1 for mcgregor 1st round ha..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> 3/1 for mcgregor 1st round ha..


No ones beat Aldo in 10 years, can't see the first round mesel, hope not either lol, I want to watch them knock fuck outta each other for a while


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> No ones beat Aldo in 10 years, can't see the first round mesel, hope not either lol, I want to watch them knock fuck outta each other for a while


I just get this feelin off mcgregor that this fite was won months ago and i know aldo is a great fighter but he looks scared to me .... and by the way fck u it will be the first ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyway time for us all to watch the euro draw.. ohh except for hulk 


Lol sorry man i had to say it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Anyway time for us all to watch the euro draw.. ohh except for hulk
> 
> 
> Lol sorry man i had to say it


Fuck you cunt !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Tough enough group for us


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

So Belgium Italy and Sweeden for us ha nice and handy lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

An Irish company spent six months designing the perfect grinder for weed http://jrnl.ie/2496778


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> An Irish company spent six months designing the perfect grinder for weed http://jrnl.ie/2496778


I don't like electric grinders I prefer a good reliable old fashioned metal hand grinder.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't like electric grinders I prefer a good reliable old fashioned metal hand grinder.


This aint no ordinary electric grinder man ... its Irish ha


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't like electric grinders I prefer a good reliable old fashioned metal hand grinder.


I use this then scrape the edge with trimmer blade for the resin


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

One more fight then Eubank then Joshua, who else watchin it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> An Irish company spent six months designing the perfect grinder for weed http://jrnl.ie/2496778


Not a bad old grinder, handy the way it pours it out, handy for out and about like but wouldn't be much use to me, old fashioned metal grinder does the job


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Bellew deserved a knock down at the end of that last round really. Don't like the Eubanks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

What about the irish lad giving up against eubank cos he was ahead on points? Fuckin dick, just there for the money it looked like to me, disgrace


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Joshua has some power dunt he


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Joshua has some power dunt he


Wud u ever just fuk of man i swear ur like a yeast infection ... just cant get fckn rid of ya


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

This boxing and shit bringin out the beast in ye Irish lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Now now calm yourself down Irish.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Told u lads tis the Ufc. ..everyone's in beast mode


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 12, 2015)

Did used to be into it when Bisping was just getting established in it. Watch a few Bamma events now and again still. Few fighters from my city done well on there, Shay Walsh and Carl Noon.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

The way things are goin it's def goin be a 5 o'clock fight, few good fights before too


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Bitch fight coming up next lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> This boxing and shit bringin out the beast in ye Irish lol


Nah just sick of gobshits i deal wit enuf of em durin the day and then this spa cms along ..


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> The way things are goin it's def goin be a 5 o'clock fight, few good fights before too


I told ya earlier man its always 5am main card vegas ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I told ya earlier man its always 5am main card vegas ..


I always go with William hill betting site, it says 5.05, and so far the fights are running on time with them. I'd fuck her in the black trunks after she's beat lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I always go with William hill betting site, it says 5.05, and so far the fights are running on time with them. I'd fuck her in the black trunks after she's beat lol


Just checked paddy power mcgregor out to 4/1 for first round but both of em 10/11 to win...

Sum difference cause aldo was 3/1 to win in any round


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Aye I checked will hill when u said earlier u done ur bet, was 4-1 with them too then


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I checked will hill when u said earlier u done ur bet, was 4-1 with them too then


I done it thursday man .... sum diff in odds now ..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Whats every1 streaming the fight on? Cant sleep without smoke so i may aswell watch a lad smack another around


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Bt sport


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Nvm sorted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

What a fucking jesus freak.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Good call irish lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2015)

And it's all over...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

I didnt fucking catch ut till the replay lol looked like he just fell haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2015)

Fuck sake I've work in two hours lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 13, 2015)

Gobshite? Think you have me mixed up with someone else Irish haha.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Gobshite? Think you have me mixed up with someone else Irish haha.


Nope dnt think so


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Good call irish lol


I told yas man ... aldo me ass fckn asshole so he is


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2015)

rise and shine space hogs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> I told yas man ... aldo me ass fckn asshole so he is


Wasn't the fight I was hopin for but still a great result


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Wasn't the fight I was hopin for but still a great result


Aldo looked a lost man before the fight started ...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)

13 seconds fuck me lol mcgregor made aldo look amatuer ffs


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 13 seconds fuck me lol mcgregor made aldo look amatuer ffs


I see the yanks sayn he landed a lucky dig ??? The same fools also said he was lucky wit mendes... 

Fuckn begrudgen cunts ha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nowt lucky about it he hit him with a perfect counter , hes proved hes the real deal now against aldo i was shocked man didnt expect him to drop him so fast lol bet those yanks and aldo fans are fuming lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2015)

That'd like when knacker pundits say the striker had a lucky goal. Was it bollocks he kicked the ball at the net that's his job ffs.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2015)

where the fuck is sunshine? haha
never seen a worse match up in my life, ten years undefeated lol!
even that kid fighting anthony joshua put up a fight ffs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2015)

mc greggor took the harder punch, he set this up to get hit and draw aldi lol, one of the best fight moves I can remember seeing, wanna see him fuk up mayweather next


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought it was gonna be a right scrap man i bet hes smug as fuck now lol hel come out with some right funny shit


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I thought it was gonna be a right scrap man i bet hes smug as fuck now lol hel come out with some right funny shit


he should be mayweather makes 100 million per fight and mcgreggor is in that league now imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

His corner was a bit upset ha 

Jose Aldo’s corner react to the moment their man’s long reign as champion ends in an instant http://the42.ie/2499616 via The42.ie


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2015)

at least we know it wasn't rigged, 13 seconds, lol, and tbf it was all over in 10 the last 3 were aldi going down ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Fury says he would go toe to toe with the top mma star, as long as they didn't go to ground....let's see mcgregor fuck him up lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)

I tell ya these phunky feel tips aint half bad deffo make your joint taste cleaner only problem is every joints a fookin bat lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)

Lol comes out with some shit that tyson like


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha fck u and ur bullshit


Have you seen the footage? It was all luck.. look!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I tell ya these phunky feel tips aint half bad deffo make your joint taste cleaner only problem is every joints a fookin bat lol


Is that the cypress hill tips u talking about mate? Do they just replace you using a roach in your joint?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dam bound on Friday with the wife for a cpl days. Gonna get the wife fucked up on shrooms for the first time lol !!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2015)

All jokes aside McGregor is for real. He grew on me while he was on the ultimate fighter. I like the guy .he didn't get lucky, just a fucked up way for something so hyped to end.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Dam bound on Friday with the wife for a cpl days. Gonna get the wife fucked up on shrooms for the first time lol !!


U can only get them truffle yokes now man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 13, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U can only get them truffle yokes now man


Yeah I know mate that's what I meant. She's never tried any sort of shrooms or hallucinagenics before so even they should give her a gd wee buzz !


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> All jokes aside McGregor is for real. He grew on me while he was on the ultimate fighter. I like the guy .he didn't get lucky, just a fucked up way for something so hyped to end.


oh really...no one here cares what you think


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> oh really...no one here cares what you think


DONT YOU KNOW WHO I THINK I AM?


How's the grow going fucker you using De lights yet??


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2015)

well its pretty sad that in your culture you care more about homos than how to grow, one of you degenerates is always talking about pederasty so go play with the gay/paedo boys imo


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2015)

zeddd said:


> well its pretty sad that in your culture you care more about homos than how to grow, one of you degenerates is always talking about pederasty so go play with the gay/paedo boys imo


Why you so fucken mad today zeddy? Snap out of your piss poor mood old man. I'll come back when you stop bleeding. You're the only guy I know that bleeds for a week straight and doesn't die.. 



Stop fighting our friendship you cold fucken rock, let that sunshine warm you up





Also, There are no team's gentlemen. We are all individuals, stop being little bitches.


----------



## ganjarules106 (Dec 13, 2015)

What's the best strain to grow in U.K. climet


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Is that the cypress hill tips u talking about mate? Do they just replace you using a roach in your joint?


Yeh man them ones feels a bit wierd rolling with a heavy glass roach in but theyre nprett good man


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

ganjarules106 said:


> What's the best strain to grow in U.K. climet


Ruderalis/autos, but they are pants on the whole. Best strains are grown indoors unless you get some lucky weather in October which for me has only happened once in the last 8 years.....

Or read up on Light Deprivation. But you'll need a greenhouse or something to cover the plants.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Nope dnt think so


Dunno how you come to that conclusion, chief. But you can think what you want ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 14, 2015)

New star wars next week!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 14, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> New star wars next week!


Wouldn watch it if u paid me to


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 14, 2015)

Well i wasnt gonna you dirt box bitch lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2015)

Bean off mos video going on 100 days. only saw the first few SW'sas young lad, the george lucas shit. may ready to preciate the franchise agin zow. who knowhow many moviehrs fleekshave in toto. if evr to re xamin, dunno. scheduld through 2020



_Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ December 18, 2015
_Star Wars Episode VIII_ May 26, 2017
_Star Wars Episode IX_ 2019


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 15, 2015)

Nah man star wars is da bomb lol check out metropolis,star wars stole a few ideas from that flick...think it might be older than yourself haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 15, 2015)

Yo boys how's it going


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 15, 2015)

Excitin in here ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2015)

Well the works Xmas do was a disaster, nearly laid the boss out. Daft alchy fuckwit shoved his daughter then went for me. I Squared up to wallop him and his daughter nearly took his face off with a quality open hand slap. 

He's phoned me twice since an cant remember being a bell end.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 16, 2015)

Evening cuntos. How's everyone in here? It's fu king dead the last 2 days !!
Anyone heard from Sambo in the last week ? He was meant to call me but hasn't and I havent seen or heard from him since hope the old ginger fucker is ok and not on another mad binge !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 16, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening cuntos. How's everyone in here? It's fu king dead the last 2 days !!
> Anyone heard from Sambo in the last week ? He was meant to call me but hasn't and I havent seen or heard from him since hope the old ginger fucker is ok and not on another mad binge !


It's all good he's alive !!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 16, 2015)

Ello ello ello

Everyone been playing nice of late? Not angered any of the esteemed moderators I hope


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2015)

everyones fucked off, or so it seems lol. growing some fireballs more resin than bud the fucker


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice vid as usual ghb i like the porno music lol, just took the mrs out for nice bday meal, this glue joint is wiping me out after a few i tell thee


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yo boys how's it going


dunno if this is legit, but looks like substantial smog alert today.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sahara-dust-cloud-hit-britain-7019491

http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/627053/Britain-toxic-pollution-fog-met-office-warning


----------



## makka (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm still here lol lurking in the bg 
Had a fuckin shit few weeks some can't grassed me up close to me too but don't know who anyway refused the copper entry as he didn't have warrant and moved all the grow to a different house only got a pineapple haze in flower big bitch tho 650 watt all to her self and got an exo vegging waiting to take ten cuts 4 for wilma 6 for 10 ltr coco pots 600 watt for each looking forward to it all set up waiting to go regardless of jealous snitching cunts 
Also thc 247 seems to have disappeared and owes me a lemon skunk cut what I can't get again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 16, 2015)

Some cunts out there man, at least the fuckers didnt get in amd take it all away man


----------



## makka (Dec 16, 2015)

Just glad I don't have to replace loads of equipment tbh as far as everyone concerned now I've give it up because of what happened and it's staying that way Its a sad world when u can't even trust ya own family


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 16, 2015)

Aye sounds cuntish that like, no not at the min mate wont be till next year now bro


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2015)

Sahara dust smidgen doesn't last. yo id wear a bandanna chiefLA had diff levlssmog a lerts fro mall the dam hwy traff. . better root a few


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 16, 2015)

What's happening fuckers, just finished a bit of a night shift, this out of hours work is wank but the doe and too bad lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> dunno if this is legit, but looks like substantial smog alert today.
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sahara-dust-cloud-hit-britain-7019491
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/627053/Britain-toxic-pollution-fog-met-office-warning


Fuck knows lol was foggy down here yesterday day tho don't seem to bad today tho


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2015)

grn crk x gdp. lol guess learned env folding skills, somwhere along the way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeh that's shit with ya family dude but that's the main reson no fucker knows I'm doing it I just play the middle man I'm like I know someone who's gots x a mont of ssh for 220oz


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't know if to get 4x 24w CFl of one 125w just for a few clones cos I wouldn't be able to cool a 400w mh in a 600x600 tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2015)

Buy a bigger tent!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Not got the money yet m8 just had to clear my £355 court fines to stop it going to the enforcement stage with another £235 put on top lol it's only for a few clones my 1.2 tent is coming up to 4 weeks into flower


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> I don't know if to get 4x 24w CFl of one 125w just for a few clones cos I wouldn't be able to cool a 400w mh in a 600x600 tent


I've a 250w cfl in my small tent, think it's a bit bigger than 60x60, maybe 80x80 or something.....was an odd size, had to search like fuck to find the right tent for the space, all it's for is mother and clones. Goina go today an see how the GG is doin in it, ain't seen it in over a week


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeh sounds good the thing is I wants it now lol 3ch don't stock the 250w by me and the other shop I use wants about £47 for it lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2015)

When will the gg4 be ready hydro?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone ever used one of these or is it not compatable for our shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

I know I'm being a tight ass but proper skint untill this crop beginning February


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Anyone ever used one of these or is it not compatable for our shit View attachment 3566359


I use similar 600w ones. Have done for years. Should probably change them but they do their job..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

DST said:


> I use similar 600w ones. Have done for years. Should probably change them but they do their job..


Cool man it's only to get me thought to feb I've git a spear male to female light extension lead so I'll cut that in half then light and power will be sorted


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

If u was to open a ballest probably what's in side it any way with a small PC fan cooling it lol just been in to flower room to change my bulb to a 2000k and the one I took out was like someone had tint round it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Amsterdam bound in the morning with the wife. Gonna have a cpl days peace before the madness of Xmas with the kids !


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2015)

have a nice one lad. could do with a dam trip myself, been a while!.
weed, waffles and a shit load of walking, i'd throw a few whores in myself but don't want you getting in trouble with the mrs now lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Let her join in aswell


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Morning shit stains!does plant magic cal mag + raise or lower ph?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Fuck knows you ph after adding nutes so dont matter lol, had a new cut land last night from the states..........G13 muthafunksters was sent in a cloneshipper right good bit of kit for long hauls its got 2 little led lights in the top


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuck knows you ph after adding nutes so dont matter lol, had a new cut land last night from the states..........G13 muthafunksters was sent in a cloneshipper right good bit of kit for long hauls its got 2 little led lights in the top


Fuck, I've seen some containers for shipping clones in but never seen one with lights ffs, quality


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Haha yeh its some bit of kit like I'll grab a pic ofit later, 2 little watch battaries and led lights in the lid lol its top tackle


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Ffs bizzle you're getting some fucking collection on the go lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 18, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ffs bizzle you're getting some fucking collection on the go lol


It's all these yankee mates he has now, suppose it's better someones keeping in with them....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol i aint got that many man i dont wanna fall into the trap of smoking 1 strain for 9 months again tho and then hating it haha, aye someones gotta put out aint they lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 18, 2015)

Keep it up ghetto, I guess they ain't all bad. Right time for some food im fuckin starving


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah ghetto,you're the only one with ppl skills lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Hahaha makkas gay for hydro lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

you're right friendly you irish lads lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha yeh its some bit of kit like I'll grab a pic ofit later, 2 little watch battaries and led lights in the lid lol its top tackle


Don and I talked about that a while ago. Thought it might be bate with lights and batteries and wires....along with soil (compost) Peeps might think it's something explosive.....but obviously not. Good to know it got through.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 18, 2015)

Afternoon lads. I've just landed in Amsterdam so gonna go grab a coffee and a smoke before I find the hotel I'm staying in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

black eye friday in full swing in the local boozers. one day drinkers all owa the shop. bunch of noisey bell ends.

I've become a right victor meldrew ffs.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wee shout out in the Grey Area !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

any dog kush on the menu Gaz?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you're right friendly you irish lads lol


Some of us are


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any dog kush on the menu Gaz?


No mate nothing from breeders boutique at all this time. I picked up some nice strawberry cough tho.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bit of oil on the bubble mix of glue guava goji cookies psycho and exo, trims been curing 2 weeks and smelt like buds the oil smells amazing man really sweet and fruity


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

Should just about flatten anyone that mix. Good work


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Haha yeh thats what im hoping for man xmas knockout dabs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2015)

wish ide taken a cut of the guava dawg man good shit imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck, I've seen some containers for shipping clones in but never seen one with lights ffs, quality


raising the game with them led transpoters lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 18, 2015)

did a sample grow of a guava dawg in a 6.5 l, even the schwag at the base of an un trimmed is sellable bud


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any dog kush on the menu Gaz?





TheHulk11 said:


> No mate nothing from breeders boutique at all this time. I picked up some nice strawberry cough tho.


The last lot I dropped went within 4 days lol. That was when the Unity Cup was on. There's another guy who is growing Dog but there's been some issues by all accounts. 
BB gear always disappears in a couple of days. they are always chewing my leg off to get more of the BB strains in there.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice aint she i was thinking of getting rid but gonna keep her for at least another grow, when shes vegged up ill take a few snips same with the yeti and whatever else ur after lol, gfd smells strong and packing frost early looking hopeful


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Fuckin stinks


----------



## Merlot (Dec 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Says he who is a house sitter and has his avatar named after a grape that is commonly made into alcohol which as a substance kills more people than any of the so called drugs the so called chavs are taking. You are a real ticket and need to take your double standards and stick em where the sun don't shine.
> And yes. You are an alcoholic or a total liar. I remember when you were one of the chavs and banging on about tucking into bottles of red first thing (that was until you decided to reveal your Facist right wing views......bahahahaha. Hilarious.
> 
> Edit Facist spelling.


Jeremy Kyle awaits!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Best get le flight over if u wanna make the Xmas special u wine guzzling cock knocker.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuckin stinks View attachment 3567335


dammit man lol you're sorted for Xmas haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

And you know this.....maaaaaaan


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Love them films man shits too funny, so hows the little babies coming along lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2015)

Only the first one was good..shit took a nose dive when smokey left . they're getting there...slowly.fuckers ain't even shown sex yet so maybe 2 more weeks n ill flip than fuck man I've been hanging for a smoke the last few weeks.upside is I've got a new dealer n he's got quality bud,not shaken or anything but still 3.2 for 50e! N that's mates rates ffs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 18, 2015)

The fck goin on ha  ... jst hme frm crimbo party ... hope use all high ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 18, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> The fck goin on ha  ... jst hme frm crimbo party ... hope use all high ..


Not long in from work mesel, thinks that's me off to new year now

Any black eyes given out?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Not long in from work mesel, thinks that's me off to new year now
> 
> Any black eyes given out?


Dnt remember postin that ha 

No fights tho ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

So what we all up to tonight?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So what we all up to tonight?


not alot mg, playing pes2016 on the ps4 drinking n eating a bag of scratchings lol could murder a line...

xmas post this yr has been a fucking liberty got 2 lost over 7days now n 1 special del went fucked up aswel, disgraceful n they wonder why they losing so much business???


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> not alot mg, playing pes2016 on the ps4 drinking n eating a bag of scratchings lol could murder a line...
> 
> xmas post this yr has been a fucking liberty got 2 lost over 7days now n 1 special del went fucked up aswel, disgraceful n they wonder why they losing so much business???


Lol, not up to much mesel, got some food on, a few beers and that's bout it. That's a bit wank on the post, 2 completely lost?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, not up to much mesel, got some food on, a few beers and that's bout it. That's a bit wank on the post, 2 completely lost?


over 7days 1st class now mate, tabs and weed not darknet and a special went fucked new posty obvs couldnt be arsed to look for the addy so said it didnt excist??? been waiting over 7day on that to be returned to sender fucking joke....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Aye same as a few cherry voddys a smoke and some food watching the hobbit lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

I've something to post mesel but dunno whether I should now or not, its important and not worth losing


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've something to post mesel but dunno whether I should now or not, its important and not worth losing


if you can wait til crimbo is over id advise you wait royal mail have been a fucking joke this xmas.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye same as a few cherry voddys a smoke and some food watching the hobbit lol


How long will that half of wax do you ye reckon?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

had stuff from china of ioffer get to me quicker than our poxy cunting post! got some nice airmax 90's 33quid quite impressed wit em for the price.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> had stuff from china of ioffer get to me quicker than our poxy cunting post! got some nice airmax 90's 33quid quite impressed wit em for the price.


FAKES!!!!!!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> FAKES!!!!!!


yes lol look good tho decent trainers for the price.

had a load of dusters from there aswel all got threw.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> yes lol look good tho decent trainers for the price.
> 
> had a load of dusters from there aswel all got threw.


A few years back a m8 was getting the airmax fakes, his fell apart after a few weeks m8 lol, they where shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> So what we all up to tonight?


Drink


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Drink


Nothing new there then lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A few years back a m8 was getting the airmax fakes, his fell apart after a few weeks m8 lol, they where shit


real ones only last 3months mg i been buying a plain black pair every 3month for 5yr+ if i get 2month out of these snides ive still had a result, n they will last that, some proper good snides on ioffer n all sorts of weaponry lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 19, 2015)

Are they 110s?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> real ones only last 3months mg i been buying a plain black pair every 3month for 5yr+ if i get 2month out of these snides ive still had a result, n they will last that, some proper good snides on ioffer n all sorts of weaponry lol


Lol, u getting tooled up for these terrorists??? I get longer than 3 months outta airmax, suppose I don't wear them all day tho with work and that, I ordered these the other day. http://www.triads.co.uk/triads-mens-c1/footwear-c24/trainers-c211/tubular-runner-trainers-white-p73538


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, u getting tooled up for these terrorists??? I get longer than 3 months outta airmax, suppose I don't wear them all day tho with work and that, I ordered these the other day. http://www.triads.co.uk/triads-mens-c1/footwear-c24/trainers-c211/tubular-runner-trainers-white-p73538


no mate a pal needed a duster for a party he thought he was gonna get a hiding at so in my drugged up wisdom i thought id order 6 just incase a few got nabbed by customs but they all got threw lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 19, 2015)

Were they the exact ones for £33? look decent if so.

If you're on Twitter follow @SneakerDealsGB , They post up some big discounts, zx flux for £40 the other week, 110s for £80, they are always posting up air max deals.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

TopDogTHC said:


> Were they the exact ones for £33? look decent if so.
> 
> If you're on Twitter follow @SneakerDealsGB , They post up some big discounts, zx flux for £40 the other week, 110s for £80, they are always posting up air max deals.


yeah they the exact ones they decent, am pleased with em for the price.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah they the exact ones they decent, am pleased with em for the price.


Decent for 33 quid m8, can't go wrong


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Decent for 33 quid m8, can't go wrong


yeah they good for the price had a proper result few wks back me mate who use to rob the the wagyu beef now works in some designer warehouse came to me with a stone island jacket n jumper all labeled up n kosher swapped it for 12g wet exo lol made a killing on ebay with em, hate that look at me stone island cunts clothes.

xmas n a new local ready made rock connection has been killing me abit tho lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got me some air jordans the other week black and gold theyre sick as fuck lol cant beat new kicks can ya, im not sure mg hopefully a good month or so i started a gram last night and ive got about half left


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

Lads those kinda kicks are gypsy exclusive over here lol waiting for u lot to start taking bout rebok classics haha...saying that ive only worn converse the last ten yes lol even my work shoes are black leather converse..looka classy as fuck lol. Hope the English post picks up.id gotten my calmag in 4 days but I've a pill order that's near a month late,he said if it doesn't turn up by new yr he'll reship..upside to the market is u can keep pushing the finalize date by 6 days at a time so no worries on that front.expecting two FREE 20mg oxy samples to be posted come Monday to Tuesday...oh and since it's Xmas I ordered 20 intes etozlaam n 20 of another brand to compare em.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

the 20s or anything under the 40s just dont feel the same, dunno if its a instant release thing or what but 40s n 80s only for the win... lot of fake oxy about aswel.

sister just got a rottie pup, all kosher n good bloodlines the fucker is massive for his age 9wks huge paws gonna be a lovely rottie, spending xmas with em will try get some pics up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

Also been doing a little window shopping n shiz so once ive a few quid spare ill be ordering this lot..mix of muscle relaxers n general recreational fun stuff


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

Well it's settled I'll pop the two lol problem solved..80s would probably kill me


1stblood...... said:


> the 20s or anything under the 40s just dont feel the same, dunno if its a instant release thing or what but 40s n 80s only for the win... lot of fake oxy about aswel,


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well it's settled I'll pop the two lol problem solved..80s would probably kill me


be careful i dunno if the 20s are instant release but 2x20mg i.e 40mg instant release your prob spew or feel abit sick wit no opiate tolerance.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

ne1 watched this new season of fargo? great watch if so, bout true crime in mid west states.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

Erra ill ask him first but tbh ill probably pop em if all it does is make me feel sick.dont really get sick from drugs or booze so ill feel a little wank till the buzz sets in


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Them etizolams are mad lol i had some fun with them


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> ne1 watched this new season of fargo? great watch if so, bout true crime in mid west states.


Yeah it's fucking savage.gotta love that red lad..what do you call em..oh yes Indians


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeh ive beem watching fargo its good shizz man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Them etizolams are mad lol i had some fun with them


You're the reason I'm trying em lol I remember how much you liked em n I've found a reasonable site for em that's consistent in quality n stocks the propper branded ones.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

yeah fair play ghet i knocked em at 1st but them rc benzos aint too sad at all.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh ive beem watching fargo its good shizz man


you watching 1st or 2nd season?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Haha dont blame me ya cunt lool, yeh they made me horny as fuck lol jelly legs and rock cock lol mad combo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thje one thats playing on telly now the last one the indian set up that shooting


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha dont blame me ya cunt lool, yeh they made me horny as fuck lol jelly legs and rock cock lol mad combo


yeah all your fault lol i been getting diclazipam 2mg hit the spot.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

That's my excuse come Xmas if shit gets messy "but bizzle said it's grand".not tried em yet n they're suppose to be two of the best brands but that jap site sells em really fucking cheap n the quality is suppose to be bang on.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Haha all my fault, they are good tho man 2mg all the way lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah all your fault lol i been getting diclazipam 2mg hit the spot.


They're great for sleeping n I'd assume a come down..ordered like 20 of em a while back n was quite pleased but the etilaam is suppose to be stronger so fingers crossed. Any body notice how expensive benzodiazepines have gotten? Shits diabolical! Was looking at clomazapam n it's fucking rediculously expensive..same for diazapam for that matter.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Frosted sugar wax


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Thje one thats playing on telly now the last one the indian set up that shooting


 thats 2nd season the 1st is well worth a watch aswel.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

wonder whats happened with baz? hope it didnt go titts up at the new location???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Aye the fellas not been on here for ages has he i hope hes alright man , u never know his slave cud of grassed him up when he fucked her off


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2015)

Something musta happened him, was just around his chop when he dissapeared


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

most go awol for a while come chop but baz been too long... he did suffer from the ol depression tho so fuck nos.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Aye either that or he got paid and fucked off to Thailand


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye either that or he got paid and fucked off to Thailand


they had faster net in thai 15yr ago wen i was there i doubt it, but i do hope hes ok.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2015)

Aye same here man i hope hes alright , did anyone have a number or mail addy for him?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye same here man i hope hes alright , did anyone have a number or mail addy for him?


i had numbers n addy but dont keep em, think zedd might still have a num? not shore tho.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 19, 2015)

motherfuckers


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

howdy robbo


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 19, 2015)

yoyoyoyo


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

yoyo mofo

hows ya been doin?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 19, 2015)

had a shitty year but going ok at min . u ?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 19, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> had a shitty year but going ok at min . u ?


same here mate yr has been total shite so much gone wrong me included lol heres hoping for a better 2016......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2015)

Ffs robbie u always come on when every 1s going to bed haha nice to see you man.think this yr was wank for every1


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 20, 2015)

So I got caught smoking a few joints in my hotel room last night, was lying in bed about 1am and 2 security cunts knocked on the door saying they had complaints about the smell of weed in the hotel and It was from my room, tried to tell me I had to pay a 300 euro cleaning charge. I told em to fuck off I wasn't paying anything cos I had been smoking on the balcony and the smell must have just drifted through as I didn't close my balcony door while I was smoking. Luckily they couldn't prove otherwise so let me away with a warning, thank fuck I'm leaving today don't think I'd like staying another night here now !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

You're some gangsta Gary lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 20, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So I got caught smoking a few joints in my hotel room last night, was lying in bed about 1am and 2 security cunts knocked on the door saying they had complaints about the smell of weed in the hotel and It was from my room, tried to tell me I had to pay a 300 euro cleaning charge. I told em to fuck off I wasn't paying anything cos I had been smoking on the balcony and the smell must have just drifted through as I didn't close my balcony door while I was smoking. Luckily they couldn't prove otherwise so let me away with a warning, thank fuck I'm leaving today don't think I'd like staying another night here now !


U must of been stayin in sum posh spot ha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 20, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> U must of been stayin in sum posh spot ha


It is mate it's some fancy 5* job that the wife booked for us for a relaxing break lmao. Think I fucked that though !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

New tarantino flicks out "hateful eight" very good..tempted to spoil if for all of u but i eont..savage flick


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

Omfg new star wars flicks out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..fucking cock teasing wanks.its just the intro then this wank servay pops on screen


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 20, 2015)

Afternoon all......


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2015)

Yo how's it going


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

Whats the story rimmer . you've not been around for a while.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm always on reading all the shit lol just waiting for this ballast to turn up so I can get my cuttings under 250w mh I over wated them the other day taken fucking ages to dry flower room doing ok enjoying seeing all the buds again


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats the story rimmer . you've not been around for a while.


just getting ready for xmas n stuff mate n painting the toilet room, got 12 livers im flipping tomorrow, killed the blue meanie as it was shit, sold too much of me harvest again n run out again already lol,upside is tho im being given 2oz from a mates first grow i helped him with in a week or so, thats now 4 grows inc mine i have to keep n eye on over the course of the week etc, combine that with having kids n xmas around the corner n you can kind of imagine how its been here lol

How you been? got much on the go atm?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

Well happy ive no kids lol ive 6 dbxl n 2 cheese bukakke on the go ...still need to show sex but I'm pretty certain one of the dbxl is male due to the long ass internodes but either way I'll only be keeping 5 n cloning the very best as I've a gorilla g 4 Coming my way after the hols.u gotten a hold of any of the yank clones yet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well happy ive no kids lol ive 6 dbxl n 2 cheese bukakke on the go ...still need to show sex but I'm pretty certain one of the dbxl is male due to the long ass internodes but either way I'll only be keeping 5 n cloning the very best as I've a gorilla g 4 Coming my way after the hols.u gotten a hold of any of the yank clones yet?


Not yet mate, havent heard of half of em they chat about lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

Dude get ur shit on that lol im more excited about the gorilla than the exo lol bizzles gone full yank on us haha do a few google searches those clones are solid especially from what bizzle gas said about the gorilla she yields n is solid product heck zeddd even bought an oz of the gorilla aparently.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Im not sure u could handle the glue lax haha, this grapefruit diesel is looking like the bomb as well proper coated in resin already and stinks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ive missed a great movie quote there aint i lol, "you want the glue..you cant handle the glue" lool


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Got 4 yetis in flip mode too been a while since i had any of that cant wait to taste it again the resin on it now smells like that sauvage aftershave lol its fucking mint , sold 2g of wax earlier aswell for 120's first ever wax sale lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Got 4 yetis in flip mode too been a while since i had any of that cant wait to taste it again the resin on it now smells like that sauvage aftershave lol its fucking mint , sold 2g of wax earlier aswell for 120's first ever wax sale lol


ive sold your wax before you sold ya own lol

60s a g niiice.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Haha what did u get for it? yeh 1st wax sale man i normally keep it all for me sen, this ones me best yet man propa tasty tackle


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeh man that gg looks the nuts


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude get ur shit on that lol im more excited about the gorilla than the exo lol bizzles gone full yank on us haha do a few google searches those clones are solid especially from what bizzle gas said about the gorilla she yields n is solid product heck zeddd even bought an oz of the gorilla aparently.


lol I did, said to mrs I got some Christmas glue but we canoed it in three evenings, back on the exo then lol, also I got a guava dawg but as with some strains like livers needs a good cure if u used to exo glue etc


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Evening all. Not long home from the dam just had a nice joint of some bubble hash from dampkring that I brought home. Gonna roll a nice fat Somari weed joint nxt ! Managed to get a mix of weed and hash adding up to about 5g back with me in my hand luggage !


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha what did u get for it? yeh 1st wax sale man i normally keep it all for me sen, this ones me best yet man propa tasty tackle


50s mate that wax is too strong for me, although i did love that lemon batch n smoked all that meself in joints lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol I did, said to mrs I got some Christmas glue but we canoed it in three evenings, back on the exo then lol, also I got a guava dawg but as with some strains like livers needs a good cure if u used to exo glue etc


you really know how to upsell a product lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Aye guavas deffo better after a nice cure how long did u take yours till zeddd?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Cant fault ya hulk mate id be pooing at uk airport lol u have a good time u and the mrs then mate?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cant fault ya hulk mate id be pooing at uk airport lol u have a good time u and the mrs then mate?


Yeah mate had a blast as always and spent a fortune as always too lol. Glad to be home tho now to get ready for Xmas. Just gutted its back to work tomorrow morning.
And I always get para at both airports going thru security in the dam and then customs in the uk is fucking not good when you've been smoking all day and then packed with a chunk of smoke on the plane.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh and I also can home to find the GG #4 has pretty much doubled in size in 2 days. That's it about 2 weeks into flower maybe a little less. Looking forward to seeing what I can do with her !


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye guavas deffo better after a nice cure how long did u take yours till zeddd?


11 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

Aye i think when i go ill send it back whatever i like best , yeh man shes a beast i love it i aimt got any in flower now cuz i didnt know what it was gonna b like when i was taking cuts for this round but nxt ones gonna be mainly glue


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2015)

11 weeks jeez man bet the nugs are like rocks, bet theres a lot of purps in it too


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ffs robbie u always come on when every 1s going to bed haha nice to see you man.think this yr was wank for every1


nice to see you too matey ... dont go bed so early then lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> same here mate yr has been total shite so much gone wrong me included lol heres hoping for a better 2016......


same here mate ... fucked up abit this year but hey ho its almost over ! hows the kiddies ... you going to be seeing them over xmas mate ? 
pm me your mobile number aswell ... the one i got aint been working for a few month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2015)

alreet robbie man merry crimbo and all that bollocks. seems we've all had a shite year.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 21, 2015)

RobbieP said:


> same here mate ... fucked up abit this year but hey ho its almost over ! hows the kiddies ... you going to be seeing them over xmas mate ?
> pm me your mobile number aswell ... the one i got aint been working for a few month


mate ive prob lost 3-4 phones since we last spoke lol mail me ya num at the sambo email.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Found out last night the gfd cut I got was the winner of the last dopefiend cup , aye this year aint been too great hopefully sweet 16 has something better to offer


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 21, 2015)

we do love a moan hay lol i swear we all been saying this every year lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Haha just about I've not had too bad of a year tbf not earnt much but its been a very chilled out year lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2015)

this time next year rodders we'll be chattin the same shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2015)

all the lads haev come into work to get away from home lmao pub beckons.....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

That's a recipe to get messy ain't it lol the marching powder will be out next haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2015)

hahaha it's always a risk with my lot. bunch of degenerates.... pot, kettle, jam rack.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet robbie man merry crimbo and all that bollocks. seems we've all had a shite year.


Merry xmas mate , how you been? Grown any fire lately? 
How did that sativa end up that you just left in corner of ya tent to flower for like 3000 weeks ? ? Lol
don't think I've had a good harvest all year mate but just got a load of new gear to replace the old so looking forward to march time lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 21, 2015)

just replaced all the ducting in the cupboard with combi ducting n upgraded from 4" to 5" intake, now its just a case of getting a 6" for exhaust thats compact enough lol

now thats all sorted i can flip to flower at last, 12 livers this time with a fortnights veg under the 600

also to replace the Blue meanie ive either got DPQ seeds or a chocolate fondue bagseed to pick from lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Was watering so took a couple pics, not much to see only flipped last week
Cheese candy 1st, then blue cheese, then shot of most of both


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

zeddd said:


> lol I did, said to mrs I got some Christmas glue but we canoed it in three evenings, back on the exo then lol, also I got a guava dawg but as with some strains like livers needs a good cure if u used to exo glue etc


any pics of your livers cuz mine out stinks glue and exo. cure livers for more smell lol thats a new one


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> any pics of your livers cuz mine out stinks glue and exo. cure livers for more smell lol thats a new one


Any pics of urs? You got glue and exo then? You've probably got everything...


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

nrr mate binned glue twas crap for cash croppin so gave it to ghetto. yeh plenty pics on other forums. just ran livers side by side with exo and no way does exo outstink it, they both stink but different backnotes., lets see wot this brightside and stilton cuts sayin lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> nrr mate binned glue twas crap for cash croppin so gave it to ghetto. yeh plenty pics on other forums. just ran livers side by side with exo and no way does exo outstink it, they both stink but different backnotes., lets see wot this brightside and stilton cuts sayin lol


Sniffff, snifffff.......I smell bullshit!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lol don't ya know it mate, the other week he had every cut I've got and guess what....they're all shit lol, proper billy bullshitter


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

I wonder has he even any plants at all...so full of shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Most probs growing hemp out of birdseed just potted em up in his garden, winter variety


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Most probs growing hemp out of birdseed just potted em up in his garden, winter variety


He'd fuck that up and all lol. U all sorted for Xmas ghetto? Thank fuck I've little to do, some money in cards and that's about it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Haha, yes mate all sorted just need to get food for the big day and like u say a couple of cards to stuff some cash in , made some cherry vodka for Xmas its fucking bostin mate with a coke just like cherry coke lol I put 4 packs of cherry drops into a litre of Smirnoff then filtered it thru some coffee filters I'm gonna get smashed on it Xmas day myt even drop one and get a rave on with the fam lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Lol, my dad had a bar and my sister used to make all sorts of flavoured vodkas, she used to pick out all the red and purple skittles and make flavoured vodka with them ffs lol.....aye I've a couple pills left mesel and that's me off for 2 weeks I think so they'll get eaten some time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Aye I've heard of folk using the skittles in voddy sounds nice think that'll be the next one I'll use green and red ones lol, 2 weeks off aye bet you don't know what to do with your sen


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye I've heard of folk using the skittles in voddy sounds nice think that'll be the next one I'll use green and red ones lol, 2 weeks off aye bet you don't know what to do with your sen


Aye not use to time off m8, especially 2 weeks, be plenty of drink took anyway lol there's fuck all else for it


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol don't ya know it mate, the other week he had every cut I've got and guess what....they're all shit lol, proper billy bullshitter


dont you mean you,ve had every cut i had.


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol don't ya know it mate, the other week he had every cut I've got and guess what....they're all shit lol, proper billy bullshitter


so who,s the person that gave you your glue cut then. only one bullshitter in ere mate and thats you. i even had to send a tenner to you with the cuts so you could send me the fake exo cuz you were skint lmao. lol are you saying you dont know me then lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Thought it was u


you seemed to know me the other day. you been smoking amnesia.
yes mastergrow leeds are shite.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> any pics of your livers cuz mine out stinks glue and exo. cure livers for more smell lol thats a new one


who fukin told you to pipe up, speak when your spoken too cheeky cunt


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

Evening gents. See it's all nice and friendly in here as usual !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm waiting for my inbox nob head , coming on here talking shit making stuff up lol acting like a kid ypour pathetic and your circles only gonna be full of cunts like your self hahaha happy hating cuntwad


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

i aint arsed mate doent really matter but he had fuck all b4 i gave him his glue and now he thinks he,s the god almighty clone fairy,


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

if anybody,s sent ghetto cuts let me know and ill give you his address


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> i aint arsed mate doent really matter but he had fuck all b4 i gave him his glue and now he thinks he,s the god almighty clone fairy,


I'm guessing u gave him the guava, yeti, gsc, psycho, Exo, livers, zlh and the other stains he's had or still has then? 
Who the fuck are you anyway?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

And u know what the person who sent me the glue is a really nice bloke a top geeza, a busy man too who hasn't got time to be spouting bullshit and making up stories your a fucking joke gangbanger


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm waiting for my inbox nob head , coming on here talking shit making stuff up lol acting like a kid ypour pathetic and your circles only gonna be full of cunts like your self hahaha happy hating cuntwad


yes i do keep my circle tight, i know you been trying to get cuts off me from firestax in a diff name but i straight fucked you off.


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

im still waiting to hear who sent it you.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> i said i would give that person his addy, not aks for it cuntwit


That's what I said cunto that how can YOU be sure before u give his addy out to prove anything. Anyone could say they know ghetto and be full of shit like yourself and u give them his addy, try reading what I posted properly and u might understand.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lmao my name on stax is ghettogrower same name on about 5 sites I don't need to hide behind other names because I'm not a cunt like you simple, I'm some sort of clone god now am I lmfao you've gone crazy bro


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

forget it i dont care he knows who gave it him,


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm not even entertaining it anymore he obvs gets a buzz from it whoever he is??? Pure utter bullshit bitter twisted bullshit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyways I'm just smoking a fat joint of gg4 now lool its going down a treat


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

anyway see ya later tramp


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyways I'm just smoking a fat joint of gg4 now lool its going down a treat


Nice mate I'm smoking a fat Exo joint topped with a little bubble hash, Having a few beers as well waiting on my dominoes arriving. I'm fucking starving !


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao my name on stax is ghettogrower same name on about 5 sites I don't need to hide behind other names because I'm not a cunt like you simple, I'm some sort of clone god now am I lmfao you've gone crazy bro


I've seen you on other threads including the one I think u got the glue off and ur right, they seem like a dead on bunch of lads so now I know he's talkin shit....aye just ignor the fucker now I reckon


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice mate I'm smoking a fat Exo joint topped with a little bubble hash, Having a few beers as well waiting on my dominoes arriving. I'm fucking starving !


I've fitted out a few dominoes and got loadsa free pizza when workin in them the few days after they open, fuckin sick of em I tell ye lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

I've just had chicken n chips crispy skin mmmmm can't fault yabnhulk sink em down bro think I myt have a few myself fuck it lol, yeah mg all top lads man I made a new thread to meet new UK lads cuz I know this place can be a little hostile lol all I've done is share and receive and share and I'm some sort of cunt lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

I've done a few kfc's and McDonalds all the paving around em, they gave us fuck all but a bad back lol treated like dirt us groundsmen lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just had chicken n chips crispy skin mmmmm can't fault yabnhulk sink em down bro think I myt have a few myself fuck it lol, yeah mg all top lads man I made a new thread to meet new UK lads cuz I know this place can be a little hostile lol all I've done is share and receive and share and I'm some sort of cunt lol


Lol, don't u be thinkin I'm stalking u now but aye I read up on it sometimes, friendly little thread.....wouldn't want all these wankers wreckin it lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've just had chicken n chips crispy skin mmmmm can't fault yabnhulk sink em down bro think I myt have a few myself fuck it lol, yeah mg all top lads man I made a new thread to meet new UK lads cuz I know this place can be a little hostile lol all I've done is share and receive and share and I'm some sort of cunt lol


Is that a new uk thread on here u talking about? Link me up bro!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've done a few kfc's and McDonalds all the paving around em, they gave us fuck all but a bad back lol treated like dirt us groundsmen lol


Lol, I done a few kfcs too m8, I went somewhere else for my lunch one day and brought it back, the manager of the kfc was like "is our chicken not good enough" couldn't feed us enough m8, also got mesel a few pouches of there gravy mix, fuckin love it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lmao u know how this place is I mean look at the last page I don't have to explain do i haha, fucking stalkers the lot of ye I'm off lol


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

anyway next time im in leeds ghetto ill make sure to stop by.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao u know how this place is I mean look at the last page I don't have to explain do i haha, fucking stalkers the lot of ye I'm off lol


It's these yanks m8, they have us this way lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> anyway next time im in leeds ghetto ill make sure to stop by.


U can stop by mine anytime m8


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm not from Leeds gangbanger I think u have me mixed up or ur just a cunt???


----------



## GANJBANGER (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm not from Leeds gangbanger I think u have me mixed up or ur just a cunt???


then you,ve got nothin g to worry about have you lmao.......see you around, maybe...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

damn right I've got nothing to worry about


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> then you,ve got nothin g to worry about have you lmao.......see you around, maybe...


Hahaha you are full of shit. I've know ghetto for a few years now even had the pleasure of meeting him and his family in person and spent a cpl hours in his gaff. You are fucking miles away if u think he stays in Leeds. 
Fucking muppets in here that are so full of shite !!


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

GANJBANGER said:


> anyway next time im in leeds ghetto ill make sure to stop by.


Stop by mine anytime your in Glasgow I'll give u a nice warm weegie welcome !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Aye top geez is hulk nice little fam too, would of been better of i was stocked up with weed tho lol if u was here now I'd get u blasted


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Just fed the ladies one of the disco biscuits has tripled in size in 3 weeks she's a right fussy fucker too showing all sorts of defs on me lol don't tink she likes re used coco the fussy bitch smells nice tho


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye top geez is hulk nice little fam too, would of been better of i was stocked up with weed tho lol if u was here now I'd get u blasted


You never know mate I might take a trip down some point nxt year when we both free. Get a proper smoke session going best time would be after both of us chop and have a nice variety between us.


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> You never know mate I might take a trip down some point nxt year when we both free. Get a proper smoke session going best time would be after both of us chop and have a nice variety between us.



mid jan these parts maybe? it is the halfway point for you too lol and i only ever got to have a quick joint with the pair of you myself. i need somebody to try these new fireballs and that fucking jakes dream the fairy gifted, fuck me! she's gone and stank the neighbourhood out. i'm going there tonight and dreading the stench on the walk up to the house


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Haha don't ya know it mate, anytime man always welcome ... I'm going dam next year with a mate he wants to get it booked after Xmas for November next year would be good to have a link up out there mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm guessing u gave him the guava, yeti, gsc, psycho, Exo, livers, zlh and the other stains he's had or still has then?
> Who the fuck are you anyway?


Don't for get the gg#4 lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fuckin ell is she that bad yeah lol u take any snips? I've still got 7 beans of that here myt have to pop some more I found it very hazey and sweet I can imagine you've got her nice and swollen


----------



## iPop (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the site and this thread. I'm in the north east


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha don't ya know it mate, anytime man always welcome ... I'm going dam next year with a mate he wants to get it booked after Xmas for November next year would be good to have a link up out there mate


Defo mate I always go to the dam at the end of the year anyway so we can arrange something.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> mid jan these parts maybe? it is the halfway point for you too lol and i only ever got to have a quick joint with the pair of you myself. i need somebody to try these new fireballs and that fucking jakes dream the fairy gifted, fuck me! she's gone and stank the neighbourhood out. i'm going there tonight and dreading the stench on the walk up to the house


Sounds good mate I'm chopping the last week of January as well so maybe February we can all get together for a good smoke up ! I know last time I was down I was rushing to get to the gig would have been better to chill a bit longer for a smoke and a few more beers.


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuckin ell is she that bad yeah lol u take any snips? I've still got 7 beans of that here myt have to pop some more I found it very hazey and sweet I can imagine you've got her nice and swollen



it's fuckin terrible man, i wouldn't like to run a room full of it. i thought cheese was loud but this is scary. one is well better than the other think it was the #2, they are both hazey but one is piney citrus haze and the other tutti frutti condom pulled over your head smell haha.

dam trip without the mrs eh haha did she ever forgive you for the hotel drama?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> it's fuckin terrible man, i wouldn't like to run a room full of it. i thought cheese was loud but this is scary. one is well better than the other think it was the #2, they are both hazey but one is piney citrus haze and the other tutti frutti condom pulled over your had smell haha.
> 
> dam trip without the mrs eh haha did she ever forgive you for the hotel drama?


Yeah mate she was actually good about the whole thing, And I've been a cpl times without the wife she actually sent me on my own for my bday 2 years ago. And I was there in September with my mate u met just after he got out the jail. 

The jakes dream is a stinky killer strain if u get the right pheno. I grew a cpl out last year and got 1 that was amazing. The others were good but nothing to shout about !


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2015)

hope i can take this the distance and not have my door kicked down by plod or worse lol, i might have to pull a bit early if the smell hasn't sorted itself out. not even seven weeks in yet 

i have pulled my extractor out of the loft so it recirculates in the house now and i spread ona everywhere lol all outside the house was smelling like a public pisser last time i left it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

The hulk11 said:


> Defo mate I always go to the dam at the end of the year anyway so we can arrange something.


Deffo mate we'll smash it out there I'll let u know the date when we book


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Deffo mate we'll smash it out there I'll let u know the date when we book


Nice one even if I just take a day trip out its only a 50 min flight anyway !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah I can't wait to pop my dam cherry I'll be a kid in a sweet shop


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeah I can't wait to pop my dam cherry I'll be a kid in a sweet shop



fuck you left it late like, but better late than never as they say lol.

i was 16 on my first trip and every one since it has gone downhill unfortunately, just less coffee shops and red lights every time. it seems the weed is all pretty similar too, nothing better than a good stoned walk looking for dank tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lol yeh just a bit mate I just can't wait to see it all with my own eyes like , hazey walks looking at tits thru windows sounds fun too should be good man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

ghb said:


> fuck you left it late like, but better late than never as they say lol.
> 
> i was 16 on my first trip and every one since it has gone downhill unfortunately, just less coffee shops and red lights every time. it seems the weed is all pretty similar too, nothing better than a good stoned walk looking for dank tho


Yeah I'd agree mate I've been going the last 6 years or so and every year it's getting worse. Like u said less coffee shops every year and a few smaller red light areas have disappeared completely. And the weed don't even get me started. It's an effort to find anything decent, everything is poorly trimmed and piss poor in comparison to most uk weed these days. You do get the odd gem here and there but it's just put luck if u find one or not. Out of 10 strains i tried this trip I only liked 2 that I would say were worth the money and I would consider growing.


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey guys im having trouble rooting cuts, was ok through the summer so it must be the cold. ive ordered a heating mat with thermo, does anyone know the ideal temp i should set it at? thanks

erbNgrowa


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 21, 2015)

erbNgrowa said:


> Hey guys im having trouble rooting cuts, was ok through the summer so it must be the cold. ive ordered a heating mat with thermo, does anyone know the ideal temp i should set it at? thanks
> 
> erbNgrowa


No !


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 21, 2015)

erbNgrowa said:


> Hey guys im having trouble rooting cuts, was ok through the summer so it must be the cold. ive ordered a heating mat with thermo, does anyone know the ideal temp i should set it at? thanks
> 
> erbNgrowa


Look at the time man!!!!


Anyhow good evenin lads


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No !


is that no you dont know or no your not telling?


irish4:20 said:


> Look at the time man!!!!
> 
> Anyhow good evenin lads


time?

ok i see this thread is non grow related, ill try the other uk thread, thanks.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah I'd agree mate I've been going the last 6 years or so and every year it's getting worse. Like u said less coffee shops every year and a few smaller red light areas have disappeared completely. And the weed don't even get me started. It's an effort to find anything decent, everything is poorly trimmed and piss poor in comparison to most uk weed these days. You do get the odd gem here and there but it's just put luck if u find one or not. Out of 10 strains i tried this trip I only liked 2 that I would say were worth the money and I would consider growing.


last few times ive been over to holland we have gone to the more remote villages , the weed is still quality , the beers cheap ! we got a dutch friend so that helps when your in the middle of nowhere out your box off little Heineken cans and truffles lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 21, 2015)

the best thing about holland is seeing all the sexy sluts in the windows at daytime then in the clubs on the pull at night .... talk about getting drilled LOL


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 21, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I've fitted out a few dominoes and got loadsa free pizza when workin in them the few days after they open, fuckin sick of em I tell ye lol


pizza just reminds me of a sarnie bread n filling, not me fav.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Nah pizza ain't the best food I'd rather have aChinese or Donna meat and chips my self


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 21, 2015)

donna meat fucking dog meat pomps fuck that, although i do like them proper lamb doners when they layers of lamb meat not all minced up.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeh dog rats cats donkys could be fucking anythink m8 but it all taste like chicken lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh dog rats cats donkys could be fucking anythink m8 but it all taste like chicken lol


going down to london 2mora for crimbo theres a banging turk restaurant nearby all cooked on the charcoal fire thingys they dont even do donner meat lol its just a English/western thing place is the nuts tho some lovely meats n i love that turk tea in the lil glasses.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeh in London definitely rats and cats I was up there not that long ago working nights on Oxford street it's a proper shit hole London ands it's meant to be our capital ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeh I loves all most foods m8 I was out in Malaysia for a year a few years ago fucking loved it all the curries and the rice and that was banging


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 21, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh in London definitely rats and cats I was up there not that long ago working nights on Oxford street it's a proper shit hole London ands it's meant to be our capital ffs


agreed its a shithole mate but deffo some good grub down there, oxford street aint ya best bet tho is touristville and they eat anything.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeh true I did find a nice noodle stall down there tho expensive for what ya get but that's London all over


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh I loves all most foods m8 I was out in Malaysia for a year a few years ago fucking loved it all the curries and the rice and that was banging


Hit the nail on the head mate! Malay food is my favourite, even more than Thai, Indian etc.

Did you eat Roti Canai? I became addicted to that in KL. Also the chicken satay and fish in Banana leaf.

There is a fantastic Malaysian restaurant in the Edgware Rd/ Paddington area if you need one!

However like you said, London is a big shit hole. That's why I prefer it here obviously. Hope your grows going well mate. My friend is about to cut for NYE.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> going down to london 2mora for crimbo theres a banging turk restaurant nearby all cooked on the charcoal fire thingys they dont even do donner meat lol its just a English/western thing place is the nuts tho some lovely meats n i love that turk tea in the lil glasses.


Alright lad. Some great Turkish places on Green Lanes. Use to go to a place with the charcoal vibe going on.

And agreed, Malaysian food is the nuts. The first language I spoke was Malay. I grew up Borneo and spent most of my time with our Amah. I only know a few phrases now unfortunately.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Alright lad. Some great Turkish places on Green Lanes. Use to go to a place with the charcoal vibe going on.
> 
> And agreed, Malaysian food is the nuts. The first language I spoke was Malay. I grew up Borneo and spent most of my time with our Amah. I only know a few phrases now unfortunately.


Apa kabah! That's all I know! The people were amazing and so friendly. We had an amazing time in KL and the islands. The diving was great. 

Bet it was amazing growing up there. My family were in Lebanon in a Brit colony for while. You were born with the travel bug then. It's in your blood!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Alright lad. Some great Turkish places on Green Lanes. Use to go to a place with the charcoal vibe going on.
> 
> And agreed, Malaysian food is the nuts. The first language I spoke was Malay. I grew up Borneo and spent most of my time with our Amah. I only know a few phrases now unfortunately.


masa untuk merokok lemak seorang lelaki bahagia christmas
spent some time there myself found th whole islam thing a bit annoying so went to bali


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hit the nail on the head mate! Malay food is my favourite, even more than Thai, Indian etc.
> 
> Did you eat Roti Canai? I became addicted to that in KL. Also the chicken satay and fish in Banana leaf.
> 
> ...


Dam right I fucking tried it had it every day for breakfast with a bag of spicy sauce yeh I went to Singapore Kuala Lumpur and a few places in borneo when I was 16 I worked for a traveling fun fair and that who I went out there with


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Dam right I fucking tried it had it every day for breakfast with a bag of spicy sauce yeh I went to Singapore Kuala Lumpur and a few places in borneo when I was 16 I worked for a traveling fun fair and that who I went out there with


Travelling funfair lmfao, tell the truth Pompey, ur a young gypo lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

@theslipperbandit did u see the story bout the two lads from dublin jailed for dealing on darknet? Was just reading it there


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Travelling funfair lmfao, tell the truth Pompey, ur a young gypo lol


Haha nah m8 was in a lot of shut and used the Fair to get away somewhere to live and work at same time was only young so I had a new bird and most places I went to was only there 2 weeks max was only on £25 a day tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Where I'm from there's a circus comes every year, one year ages ago a lad from our area ran away with them, u might know him lol. Naw fair does m8, gotta do what ye gotta do


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah man,n it was amphetamine,weed n lsd so I think I know who it is..fucker scammed a fee ppl so good riddance...fuckingllame ass heads on em lol fucking dweebs


Mastergrow said:


> @theslipperbandit did u see the story bout the two lads from dublin jailed for dealing on darknet? Was just reading it there


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

Saya tidak pasti saya percaya dalam kehidupan yang lalu.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks no different to me abe than ur usual posts

Even tho there's a google translate for this one you've still lost me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Still easier to decipher than a northern accent..saying that ive slept with a few northern ladies when I was in Manchester but the tricks to get em not to talk...heck that's the trick with any woman lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Still easier to decipher than a northern accent..saying that ive slept with a few northern ladies when I was in Manchester but the tricks to get em not to talk...heck that's the trick with any woman lol


Come on ffs, aren't u with a German bird? Aye there accents sexy as fuck if ur into men lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Loool I still make fun of her over it but luckily she's not from the south so she's not got that horrible thick bavarian accent


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Come on ffs, aren't u with a German bird? Aye there accents sexy as fuck if ur into men lol


Or 80s porn films......

Best phrase I learned was Tida ada wang. ....good when you are in markets with every man and their cow trying to sell you kak.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm more of an ignorant foreigner.if they don't understand me I say it louder n break it up till they do lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 22, 2015)

Evening ladies how are yas


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey man how's things


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Hey man how's things


Im good man just messin about on the ps.. hows u


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

Evening all, what's everyone up to then? I just went out after work today and finally started buying some Xmas presents for the wife. I sorted the kids stuff weeks ago but been procrastinating like fuck about getting her stuff in lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Same old shit m8 just on the ps my self trying to get out of league 6 on FIFA 16


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Well happy me n the gf dont do gifts on Xmas.only had to buy the mammy something lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

This has got to be the skintest Christmas I have every had but kids got a good few things to keep them happy untill I chop and top them up with gifts lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

That my pup nearly 2 now lax. She now stands over my rottie lab cross by about 4 inches. And weighs about 8 stone. Which is about 2 stone heavier than the boy as well lol. She is turning into a big beast, a very sloppy loving big beast tho, I've some amazing pics and videos of her playing and sleeping with my youngest little girl !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Awww my fellas 3 now n still jumps about like a lamb lol not even close to a guard dog haha the cats the one to look out for,she's the suspicious looking one in the background


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Or better yet look how excited he was today looool


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

I like that white cat. rottie, put that lipstick away.. we don't care if it's yer birthday. 

Blue Thai Rhodesian Ridgebacks, this may be my nxt dog. they look like some mean mothers.. not very common dog in the states.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

That's one of my favourite dogs man but be warned u gotta have experience handling large breed dogs cuz those guys are fucking big mother fuckers but VERY loyal.that natural yoghurt..like I said was his bday so I mixed some with his food as apposed to fish oil that he usually gets.check out these lads they were used for hunting bears..I'd looool to get one...the white cats a ragdoll...fucking expensive but they go limp in your hands n have an amazingly friendly personality..specifically bread with temperament in mind she's very friendly with the dog but the other cat hates it being the dick that she is.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Its a Caucasian ovchark btw


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

That thing is a damn bear. the short hair dogs r better if ya's growing herb. this cat hair is a bit much already. have three of em lolz. so I'd have to start w a puppy. No, I'm not familiar with training bigger dogs but I'm great with animals. Ridgebacks only get to be about 75 lbs or less, so I'd be able to lift the fucker. I need something intimidating, the places I go- so I'm not fk'n around with med size breeds. had a great border collie, lived to be 19!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

up to 200 lbs holy shit beast, Ovcharka.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Man don't get me started on hair the Rotweiller had a double fucking coat shit gets rediculous lol alot of breeders suggest getting a bitch at first if you're not use to handling large breed dogs n you definitely have to train it,no matter what! It's insane how powerful those dogs are man n make sure you've a good breeder in mind n take the hips into consideration cuz hip dyspepsia isn't fun n I'd research other ailments prone in the breed like cancer n shit. If you're good with animals n have no fear go for it man,nothing like a big ass dog lol I've ppl crossing the road when I walk my lad..little do they know rottweilers are pussy s lol its a sheep dog after after haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah man n they would herd the bear as they are so large the bear would consider it a threat haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

75lbs or not the ridge back was used for hunting lions dude lol n are banned in lots of countries...it's a serious dog man. But like any animal u show em love n respect coupled with propper training no one will fuck with your property lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

it'll be trickier researching a breeder because there aren't many in the us. thai breeders just send em to the airport in Los Angeles, LAx (the airport) haha. I read the Ridgebacks can have the hip issues. my dog died 8 yrs ago, i can't wait forever to get another, so it'll be the next few yrs if at all. not having a big dog on your arm in detroit is basically asking for ppl to get right up in your face, dogs r great buffers!


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3570080 up to 200 lbs holy shit beast, Ovcharka.


is that a real dog? kind?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Id sooner settle for a respected breeder..check out ridge back kennel clubs for a reputable breeder who not only breeds on type but TEMPERAMENT. you don't want your dog coming from some back yard breeder only out for a quick buck.great places to look is dog shows n shit like that where they love the breed..might take a bit longer n cost a bit more but you'll have a sound dog that will live alot longer n if you must get it from abroad apply the same principles. If I'm getting a dog I've got to visit the breeder first to gauge the parents n the dogs temperament.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

erbNgrowa said:


> is that a real dog? kind?


Yup lol its a Caucasian ovcharka


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yup lol its a Caucasian ovcharka


wow it looks like a lion crossed bear, are they uk legal to own?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Not sure man but I wouldn't even feel comfortable handling it lol would suggest only a dog handler owning it (gf use to train dogs n she's even iffy about it haha) n you'd need a fair bit of land.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

You'd need a fair bit of cash just to keep the fukkker fed.


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 22, 2015)

agreed thats one serious dog so it is. would love to see one up close tho real life, maybe not to own tho, can you imagine the feeding cost lol.


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 22, 2015)

snap lol^^


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm the same lax. The wife has got 3 cats and 2 of them are long haired flat faced persion fuckers. Lovely natures things but a pain in the arse to look after there fur coat. My 2 dogs know that the cats are the bosses of the house they were here first and the dogs seem to respect that. Now they all get along nicely. Apart from the rottie like to bully the fuck out of my other dog just cos she's bigger than him now lol. 

And i always say to anyone that asks if u want a dog then go big. If u want a small dog then get a cat. The smaller the dog the more likely it will be a yappy nippy little fucker. Most big dogs get a bad rep but actually have the best temperaments.


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 22, 2015)

exactly the same here. our dog is shit scrared of the cat and always backs down when she,s getting serious,then again the cats bigger than my jack russel. my flat isnt big enough for a big dog.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

It's definitely down to how you handled em man don't give the breed all the credit haha But the breed purpose is also a great indication on how they'll be like a terrier was used to hunt vermin so they've the pray drive n tend to be cunts lol my fellas trained so if he's eating n the cat goes near him he stops n sits till I move her cuz I didn't want him getting defensive with his food n if he's going walkies n they're in the way in the hall he'll stop n look at me like "get em the fuck out of my way" haha main purpose was so he'd never snap at em he knows they're above him so he respects em but that black cats a total dick so if he wasn't trained like that she'd of clawed his eyes out by now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

erbNgrowa said:


> exactly the same here. our dog is shit scrared of the cat and always backs down when she,s getting serious,then again the cats bigger than my jack russel. my flat isnt big enough for a big dog.


That's what's great about rottweilers man even a flats enough once you walk em enough


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

My m8s got one of these, not just as big but there another great big dog, friendly as fuck...drooling big fuckers tho


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 22, 2015)

wow that dog could literally bite your head off in 1 bite. no joke.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Is that a dog de bordeaux? If so it's a french MASTIFF lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is that a dog de bordeaux? If so it's a french MASTIFF lol


He says a dog de Bordeaux lol, same thing aren't they? Dog de Bordeaux sounds fancier lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah was just about to say that's a mastiff of some sort. I had a bull mastiff myself many years back. Lovely big drooly dogs !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

It's a lovely dog man propper mastiff head on em that's how a rottweiler has a large head it's a mix of a Roman sheep hearding dog n Italian mastiff so basically a ton of drooling. seriously stunning dog


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Loool see mastiff is automatically associated with drooling haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Loool see mastiff is automatically associated with drooling haha


I couldn't deal with the Slabbers of my m8s dog, its fuckin food and water bowls and all are all over the place, a right messy big cunt lol, takes a drink and walks across the kitchen and leaves half a pint across the floor lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I couldn't deal with the Slabbers of my m8s dog, its fuckin food and water bowls and all are all over the place, a right messy big cunt lol, takes a drink and walks across the kitchen and leaves half a pint across the floor lol


Hahaha my bitch likes to take a mouthful of her food from her bowl in the kitchen out into my hall and spit it on my carpet. She proceeds to do this till her bowl is empty then eats her food of the hall floor. Luckily she only does this with her kibble not any meat ( that's inhaled before I've even finished saying get it ) so it's not too bad just a pain in the arse when she leaves some and u stand on it when going for a beer half pished a cpl hrs later lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Does your other dog tend to eat the food from her? They do that when the foods been taken from em or they are fearful of the very idea lol if that's the case feed em all at the same time n see if that helps


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Does your other dog tend to eat the food from her? They do that when the foods been taken from em or they are fearful of the very idea lol if that's the case feed em all at the same time n see if that helps


Hahahaha no chance mate it's the other way around. My boy don't always eat straight away when I put food out so the rottie bitch scoffs her own then goes for his unless we stop her lol. She's just a messy big fucker. It's one of very very few faults so I can't complain.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Does your other dog tend to eat the food from her? They do that when the foods been taken from em or they are fearful of the very idea lol if that's the case feed em all at the same time n see if that helps


Maybe it just likes watchin hulk stand in it lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

What a bitch lol then separate the fuckers come feeding time move her bowl to where she drops the kibble n every other day slowly move it to where u eventually want her to be eating...or leave her at it tis only dry food.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe it just likes watchin hulk stand in it lol


That's probably more accurate mate lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What a bitch lol then separate the fuckers come feeding time move her bowl to where she drops the kibble n every other day slowly move it to where u eventually want her to be eating...or leave her at it tis only dry food.


Your talking to a very experienced dog owner mate I know the tricks but this is one stubborn bitch I got man she listens to every command but the eating everything and mess is and issue and she also like to squirt little bits off piss everywhere when she's excited lol. I'm hoping she grows outta that one tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

When my fella was young he'd only eat when he was hand fed then after that he'd do what she does.easy to correct... well happy he's not a puppy anymore haha


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> ... also like to squirt little bits off piss everywhere when she's excited lol. I'm hoping she grows outta that one tho


my border collie did that shit until he was nearly 6. one time when he felt a significant threat, he unloaded the anal gland. i didn't even know they could do that.. it's like a secret weapon, the ultra stinky distraction.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

My bitch staffy piss's when she excited whrn we walk though the door or someone comes round only thing in doors I can falt her for


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Had some new clothes and shit delivered today, went to my parents house but they wernt in so went down the road to a house full of spaniards. I goes down about half an hour ago asking about the parcel, nobody knew nothing about it, I was actually quite calm considering lol, told them if the parcel wasn't at my parents gaf by tomoro morning I was goina come
Down at 8am and rip the fuckin place apart till I get it. Anyway my Ma just called and said the parcel has arrived lol, fuckin thieving spaniards


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Don't take no shit dude lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

You'v to look out for them brown folk.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Should have rip it apart for the inconvenience of going down there


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Should have rip it apart for the inconvenience of going down there


That would involve the inconvenience of goin back down again, I've got my clothes so fuck em


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm in a right dilemma. Trying to pick out a sunbed for 2016. There's so many to choose from. Why do they make it so hard?
I want this one with the special compartments. Looks really good to hang out in.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2015)

Excellent choice lahada! perhaps you will model this new beach chair, or a few. You want the fit just right. tan lines are acceptable


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

You should go model a few for us..naked.well maybe wearing a smiles acceptable


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

...my semi is waiting


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2015)

eughh


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2015)

so bizzle man what pH schedule did u run with th gg4?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

I need my glue to bush out like fuck in the next 5-6 weeks so I can get enough cuts to be left with 18 healthy fuckers for next run


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> You should go model a few for us..naked.well maybe wearing a smiles acceptable


I think she'd need a smaller size, don't think she'd fill those cups on that badboy lol,no offence lahada, I've only small hands anyway lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Sounds like a challenge to me lahadaextranjera. ..show him how it's done.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I think she'd need a smaller size, don't think she'd fill those cups on that badboy lol,no offence lahada, I've only small hands anyway lol


Lol! Damn right Id need a smaller model. None of body is hanging- yet!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

Poetry in motion! 


Brilliant! But is it real? I can't fucking stand them. Why is the car on the wrong side also? They can't fucking drive or what?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3570514
> 
> 
> Poetry in motion!
> ...


Doubtful, theyd be being too honest if it was real, from my experience there a bunch of lying cunts


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah I sit here and laughing and joking but the truth is that I'm hiding. Hiding in the park with the dog and smoking.

What's going on at my house right now is worse than a police inspection. Coz if they came, they'd be able to do nothing. Bf Russian parents have just arrived and he's introducing them to the 'spare room'. 

Not really sure when I'll be going back there.... 

But if you don't hear from me....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Fuckin Russians? Them Russians are greedy fucks, I can see someone coming and taxing u shortly lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah the russians aint exactly known for their tolerance lol you should of gotten a poster of putin on the bear n hung it in the room they're staying in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

How's the plants now relax? Feel like ther growing yet lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

They are in the house but haven't seen it yet. They are living in Cyprus and its really strict there also. Rich Russians leave Russia.

Even though it's ok here and we are allowed to grow at home, I've seen it hid from German parents and they even have legalised prostituiton over there. It's not a case of 'When in Rome do as the Romans' to them. Drugs are drugs.

They have old fashioned values instilled over decades from their own countries. This is the problem. The younger newer generation don't have as much problem with weed.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

They finally started to take off but it still drags on..fucking hate veg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They are in the house but haven't seen it yet. They are living in Cyprus and its really strict there also. Rich Russians leave Russia.
> 
> Even though it's ok here and we are allowed to grow at home, I've seen it hid from German parents and they even have legalised prostituiton over there. It's not a case of 'When in Rome do as the Romans' to them. Drugs are drugs.
> 
> They have old fashioned values instilled over decades from their own countries. This is the problem. The younger newer generation don't have as much problem with weed.


ooh rich russians..you're fucked lol you'd probably disappear in Russia if u were caught growing lol you'd of woo'd em if they came in the door n you'd the sofa over ur head in one hand n a hoover in the other or better yet you'd win em over if you peeled potatoes with your biceps...russians love guns


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Ii didn't think the Russians would have a problem as long as ur earning good cash....if they didn't like it I'd tell em to fuck off, what age is ur bf? Tell him to grow a pair


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Man i never want my gfs parents over her dads a cop ffs n theyre propper old school germans...her dad s in his late 50s n hes a fucking beast! Like how youd jokingly assume a german would look haha even her two other sisters are bigger than me haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> ooh rich russians..you're fucked lol you'd probably disappear in Russia if u were caught growing lol you'd of woo'd em if they came in the door n you'd the sofa over ur head in one hand n a hoover in the other or better yet you'd win em over if you peeled potatoes with your biceps...russians love guns


That's a bit much, I'd still tell em to fuk off lol......then get mesel tooled up on the dn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> ooh rich russians..you're fucked lol you'd probably disappear in Russia if u were caught growing lol you'd of woo'd em if they came in the door n you'd the sofa over ur head in one hand n a hoover in the other or better yet you'd win em over if you peeled potatoes with your biceps...russians love guns


They could make me disappear over here! Never mind in Russia. Now I'm really worried they might pop me off?!? They are only staying a couple of days- I'm going to mine instead! Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> They finally started to take off but it still drags on..fucking hate veg


Aye I'll soon be two weeks in flower with mine, hoping there ready at 9 but some say the blue cheese can go a bit more ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah man stay away from em russians..get yourself a nice irish lad.or parents are so oblivious you could convince em it's some sort of Spanish vegetable..older generation tend to be very ignorant towards other countries.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'll soon be two weeks in flower with mine, hoping there ready at 9 but some say the blue cheese can go a bit more ffs


Ah you lucky fucker I'd give me left nut to be in flowering.id say the bukakke will be ready at week 9 but I don't usually go by the breeders dates as there are 2 many variables to consider I just wait for em to finish getting fat n have a nice amber ratio


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Ii didn't think the Russians would have a problem as long as ur earning good cash....if they didn't like it I'd tell em to fuck off, what age is ur bf? Tell him to grow a pair


We took them to Strainhunters last summer but we didn't smoke weed. They know we do it anyway and they had their eyes opened to how legal (decrim) it is. 

The money side will be secondary to the fact that I work with clubs such as the one they are familiar with. Im thinking that explaining a medical intention to make RSO might go down better. 

Bf telling me not to worry, he's 29. He will have to handle it.

The way I see it is that nobody has the right to tell any of us that we can't produce our own medicine. It should be our choice.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

They're gonna go full Russian on u...if you say it's medicinal they'll ask why you didn't try vodka first. They fight bears for fun man! People say russians give birth under an ice lake so they can weed out the weak n on your 5th bday you've to fight a bear with noting but a pair of sunglasses which is a joke in Russia cuz they don't have sunshine only blood moons.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Afternoon peps


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 23, 2015)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAZY SUNDAY AFTERNOON , I GOT NO TIME TO WORRY
CLOSE MY EYES AND SLIP AWAY


theslipperbandit said:


> They're gonna go full Russian on u...if you say it's medicinal they'll ask why you didn't try vodka first. They fight bears for fun man! People say russians give birth under an ice lake so they can weed out the weak n on your 5th bday you've to fight a bear with noting but a pair of sunglasses which is a joke in Russia cuz they don't have sunshine only blood moons.



Aye, they were lucky they never ad it as ard as when we was kids. we used to av to eat "ROCK ARD CHEWEY MINTS" for us sweets 
russian authoraties are missing the deffanition of weed from wikki or whatever,Its HARD DRUGS as far as it go's IIRRC


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 23, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Afternoon peps


NEVER MIND, COME THE REVOLUTION, THEIR FIRST UP AGAINST THE WALL COMRAID.da da da da da da da da da da da dA


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Ave a val kid...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

was just bored n image searched russian stuff. they seem to be obsessed with black adidas tracksuits and squatting. !?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> NEVER MIND, COME THE REVOLUTION, THEIR FIRST UP AGAINST THE WALL COMRAID.da da da da da da da da da da da dA


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 23, 2015)

Afternoon all just got back with the mrs from shopping, dam im sure Morrison put there prices up at Christmas, 45 mins of shopping and half an hours wait at the till, i think she will be shopping solo next year, never again.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Tricks to get really drunk or stoned so the gfs 2 embarrassed to ask you to go..heck I'm drinking already just incase


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 23, 2015)

why didnt i think of that, next year for sure cheerz for the tip


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Best get practicing..think morning beer or wake n bake or both! Copious amounts of valium help if you have to go


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aye a few blueys and she's taking you nowhere haha, nice bit of caramello landed today for Xmas


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2015)

zeddd said:


> so bizzle man what pH schedule did u run with th gg4?


Just 6.0 in veg and 6.0-6.3 flower its how i rock everything man she doesn't really start filling out till week 6 and any drop of nutes she starts to yellow straight away


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm just about to pick up a festive bag of weed from a mate n he's actually got quality smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm just about to pick up a festive bag of weed from a mate n he's actually got quality smoke


What makes it a festive bag? Is it that Christmas cookies from exotic or what lol. I've fuck all special in for Xmas, just this lemon, could be worse


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 23, 2015)

Ive got a bit of hash and weed i sent bak from the dam so that will keep me happy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2015)

Lol, well I've just popped a pack of ugorgs premier sweet fuck it hope they turn out better than the blues seeds lol , I've a few bits tucked away for Xmas day got plenty a booze in too was a bit pished last night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

i point blank refuse to go shopping straight. healthy cano afore hand every time. stops me going crackers at the tools that frequent them.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2015)

just stoppd the day job for a coupla weeks two tents worth out the door and 2 on the way, gpw of sellable and more popcorn than is reasonable, but next lot have been picked bare of shit to save the fuki hassel of dealing with it dunno if it will add shit to the colas but its done, and fuk doing anything strait at crimbo spend half the shop trying to find where I parked the car


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Look at the fucking state of this ballast took it apart to use the igniter out of it and I've been using it in my loft ffs


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Look at the fucking state of this ballast took it apart to use the igniter out of it and I've been using it in my loft ffs View attachment 3570637View attachment 3570637


hope u don't have children sleeping under that mate get a digi


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2015)

I got 3 like that I wont even give away


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

I got 3 like that screwed to the wall for 3 years, safe as houses lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeh I got a digi one m8 this was the first one I ever got but I wasuseing this one as a veg light and yeh kids was below it ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2015)

Haha even all the wireing is fucking shocking


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I got 3 like that screwed to the wall for 3 years, safe as houses lol



i keep mine on the grow room floor and spill al kinds of nutes on them, i really should tidy up lol 3+ years myself too


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

ghb said:


> i keep mine on the grow room floor and spill al kinds of nutes on them, i really should tidy up lol 3+ years myself too


Living dangerously ghb m8 that's what it is lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 23, 2015)

i swear i'll tidy up and get new gear after this crop ( been saying that for a while now)

if it has a fused plug on it then it's all day for me, not living dangerously imo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

ghb said:


> i swear i'll tidy up and get new gear after this crop ( been saying that for a while now)
> 
> if it has a fused plug on it then it's all day for me, not living dangerously imo.


Aye I've had no problems with mine so no need to fix it, I have always told myself I'd buy new reflectors cos mine are battered but never got round to that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What makes it a festive bag? Is it that Christmas cookies from exotic or what lol. I've fuck all special in for Xmas, just this lemon, could be worse


It's Xmas man I've even taken a festive shit. I've always gotten stoned on Xmas n if this bag survives till then it'll be even more festive.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's Xmas man I've even taken a festive shit. I've always gotten stoned on Xmas n if this bag survives till then it'll be even more festive.


I remember before growing running around at Xmas trying to get mesel a nice big bag of weed to do me, thank fuck that ain't the case now, get regular growing now m8 and keep enough to do till next harvest, I always do or there abouts


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2015)

lol u dodgy lot with ya Cambodian ballasts, fuse is there to stop the cable melting wont stop the ballast catching fire


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

My digi went just recently too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2015)

This is an excellent way of connecting up your ballasts if you have run out of cable. Just stick a small fan on the side and you're good to go! 

#howwedoinspain


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2015)

I just seen on QI an old Scottish tradition is for women to lose all ther teeth when they get married and get a set of dentures, saves money on dental bills and gives the new groom a few weeks of gums lol, get it on hulk.....are you married yet?


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 24, 2015)

morning fella,s. fekin pissin it down here. merry Christmas.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 24, 2015)

Any one ever notice a mh flicker a little can't see it on the bulb just the reflection on the walls ect



Not to worry it's stopped now after being on for 20min


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol, aye pissing it down here too well it has been all morning , merry Christmas eve cunts hope we're all set for the big day lol I've got more meat in my fridge than i know what to do with lol joints all over the show man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 24, 2015)

Man ive my cousin calling over for a smoke..i better not smoke it all today ffs...first world problem lads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tell him you've go t fuck all lol !make him buy a €50 bag or whatever it is you lot knock out down there


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah we sell 50 bags but its only me that can get smoke n the best my lad does me is 3.2 ish lol n thats good for this shit hole im in but still not enough for me to get off my arse


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Dec 24, 2015)

All I want for Christmas is a gorila glue cut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 24, 2015)

Aparently you can buy em for 500 quid n p+p @300 quid but think of the possibilities


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Dec 24, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Aparently you can buy em for 500 quid n p+p @300 quid but think of the possibilities


Lol that was quick come on Wheres the Christmas spirit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 24, 2015)

I am..hohoho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2015)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Well I haven't got any strains worth trading at the mo but I do have a new lumatek 600w ballast lieing around spare Gota be worth some sort of deal


fuk off wouldnt veg under it hic


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol was worth a shot


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2015)

opened the crimbo wine, the gava dawg is much stronger with a bit o cure so smashed on that, mrs put the tukey in the freezer lol didn't realise til now so had to get another one ffs don't think u can roast a turkey from frozen lol wot u cuntos up to then lol?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm fucking bored shitless


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 24, 2015)

But on the plus side gets to put me 250w mh in the tent later


----------



## ghb (Dec 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> opened the crimbo wine, the gava dawg is much stronger with a bit o cure so smashed on that, mrs put the tukey in the freezer lol didn't realise til now so had to get another one ffs don't think u can roast a turkey from frozen lol wot u cuntos up to then lol?


been and done all my crimbo shopping in one sitting ( i definitely wasn't sitting, feel like i've done ten rounds with tyson)
spent more than i would have liked and reckon i dropped or got pick pocketed for a good few tonne as well so i was a bit pissed off on the drive home with every cunt who was over taking me or getting in my way. fucking hate christmas.

on top of that i aint got any nice weed for tomorrow so i really am not in the best of spirits, gonna have a bong and some food see if i feel any better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2015)

Been in the boozer since half one few cheeky lines. Been back an hour n got the veg prepped and a ham in the oven. Cant be arsed with a bag, just gonna have a white Russian and chill.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Xmas folks. Just got invaded by family. Too fukkin noisey ffs. Can't even hear my bairns screaming


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 24, 2015)

Was suppose to be having a quiet one but got fed a line when I went to pick some bud up. Sake. Here's to another year of struggling to swallow Christmas turkey and snarling at people across the table


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2015)

sounds like the usual riu crimbofest, having to deal with cunts u usually manage to avoid, tgf weed


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 24, 2015)

Small talk. Same convo with 9 different people. No thanks.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas for 2morro fuckers, hope we all have a good day I'm starting now with a foot long bifta rammed with glue guava and wax


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I just seen on QI an old Scottish tradition is for women to lose all ther teeth when they get married and get a set of dentures, saves money on dental bills and gives the new groom a few weeks of gums lol, get it on hulk.....are you married yet?


Too late mate I'm already married. Almost fucking 10 years of the bitch now lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2015)

glad I canned the first bitch(wife) after 10 years they got a shelf life imo lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 24, 2015)

zeddd said:


> glad I canned the first bitch(wife) after 10 years they got a shelf life imo lol


I'm only 7 month in on my first commitment haha I'm 25 like. But how old are you? 10'years in the bank with an old flame. Am I amongst a few wise men!?

Ps happy xmas all


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas ya filthy animals !!


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas lads


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

For fuck sake i hate this shite.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 25, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> For fuck sake i hate this shite.


That's the spirit mate !!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy crimbo lads... hope use all got sometin nice


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2015)

What's the plans today Irish? Pub?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the plans today Irish? Pub?


No pubs open dwn here on crimbo day man.. of to the family for dinner then see wat happens..

How about urself?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

He can't. .pubs are closed here unless u know of any hotels open


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Down the parents house with the rest of them for dinner and that, then see what happens. Usually head to a hotel that opens most years, only gets a crowd on Xmas day cos it's the only place open, dunno if I'll bother this year tho, see what happens


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> He can't. .pubs are closed here unless u know of any hotels open


Guess what relax? New fuckin trainers m8, and they ain't no rebook classics lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

Classy man hydro,youll be the talk of the town gallivanting around like a peacock lol the gf got me a slab of cider..happy id gotten her a load of kinder chocolate fecking sneaky bitch trying to pull a quick one on me


----------



## TopDogTHC (Dec 25, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Guess what relax? New fuckin trainers m8, and they ain't no rebook classics lol


If they're new balance lad I'm testing ur chin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas lads. Goose is in presents opened. Cat's confused to fuck with the laser pointer he got.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Couple wee pics of the size of the stems on this cheese candy, that's the top of the plant too


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 25, 2015)

happy christmas, hope you all have a great day. ffs im so stoned lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas boys lads slags bitches cunts what ever ya wanna be called


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

Drop that shiiiiit tis nearly afternoon


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas to all you lot (incl. Cupcake)!! 

Hope you all have a great day with the fam and get to smoke yourselves silly. Indulge and enjoy! 

Happy Growing!!

LH


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Most of the time I wish I lived some where hot wake up in morning and go drink my coffee out side by the pool rather then out side in the snow Or the rain lol man I gotta win the lottery


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

That racist man..hey check out my golliwog


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 25, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That racist man..hey check out my golliwog


Haha fuck it it is what it is Jesus was black / Muslim any way coming from that part of the world I'm smashed so don't give a fuck any way lol merry Christmas


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

Dude youre not english are you lol think its just the english n irish that know this lol it use to be on everything back in my moms day haha my aunty even has a doll or should i say had a doll of it fucking shit use to be on tea n all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2015)

When I was a lad you used to collect the vouchers off of jam/ marmalade jars and get a golli for so many stamps.


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 25, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeh man I know what it it lol I never put a full stop it is what it is. Ect ect


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

Nah man you're tots a paki lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> When I was a lad you used to collect the vouchers off of jam/ marmalade jars and get a golli for so many stamps.


What fucking age are you lol didn't think it was that recent


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2015)

I mine the marmalade thing too....only remembered about it now that don has mentioned tho, couldn't fuckin mine where they where from but that's it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 25, 2015)

Haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 26, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> What fucking age are you lol didn't think it was that recent


all the golly branding/pictures etc started disappearing when i was about 10 roughly so early 90`s


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm 33. Going on 300


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sooo much want lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3572120


New toy for Xmas abe??


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha a shop in my local town center is still selling golliwogs I noticed them last week when I was Xmas shopping ! I'm off there again later today with the kids to spend their cash so I'll see if I can grab a pic of them in the shop window.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3572120


I see racist here only white kid in photo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha a shop in my local town center is still selling golliwogs I noticed them last week when I was Xmas shopping ! I'm off there again later today with the kids to spend their cash so I'll see if I can grab a pic of them in the shop window.


Dude get it for the kids or convince one of em to buy it...your missus will love it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> I see racist here only white kid in photo


Nah man that's a jew right there...look at those jew locks lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 26, 2015)

So here ya go there was a cpl golli's left in the shop today lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone ever try those co2 bags? Did you notice any gains?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2015)

threads gone to shit, see yas, lol, happy new year


theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone ever try those co2 bags? Did you notice any gains?


ive tried allsorts with CO2 from fire extinguishers,lol, to bio yeast sugar with full heath robinson tubing to the plants, ive tried slow release welding CO2, lol, 300 g in 12 hours, ive even hung 10kg of dry ice in th tent......nada, best results u can get in tent grows is optimise the parameters, the light is everything imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> So here ya go there was a cpl golli's left in the shop today lol.
> View attachment 3572186


no fried chicken or watermelon slice?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

What we all tonight then lads? Just getting to chill now after spending the day in a house full of mad kids


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> What we all tonight then lads? Just getting to chill now after spending the day in a house full of mad kids


Im watchin a comedy its called man utd


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Im watchin a comedy its called man utd


Lol, never even watched that shite....fuck u!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, never even watched that shite....fuck u!


Lvg out jose in ha ha ... think im gonna head out to the pub well either that or sit in and drink ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Lvg out jose in ha ha ... think im gonna head out to the pub well either that or sit in and drink ...


Aye they either do it now or not at all, José won't wait about for them. Just goina sit in mesel m8, few southern comfort few beer and a few is, a m8s meant to be calling round later


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2015)

Im just scratching my sack after a ride...damn xmas sex


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Im just scratching my sack after a ride...damn xmas sex


She hasn't the old crabs has she lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Im just scratching my sack after a ride...damn xmas sex


Nothin like a good infection to get ya scratchin..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2015)

Tis the season to share lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm just chilling with a few beers a few joints and playing on the ps4.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Did u buy any golliwogs today lol?. What sorta shops that anyway hulk, sells fuckin everthing


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm just chilling with a few beers a few joints and playing on the ps4.


Mite give u a game wen i get hme man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Did u buy any golliwogs today lol?. What sorta shops that anyway hulk, sells fuckin everthing


No mate I never bought any lol, and it's a wee paki shop that sells gifts and cards and loads of other shit, 


irish4:20 said:


> Mite give u a game wen i get hme man


Yeah man I'll give u a game of Fifa 16 later if I'm still sober enough. I'm trying out the Evil Within I bought today. Also picked up far cry 4 for a tenner.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

I had an image in my head of a black lad selling u a golliwog lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> No mate I never bought any lol, and it's a wee paki shop that sells gifts and cards and loads of other shit,
> 
> Yeah man I'll give u a game of Fifa 16 later if I'm still sober enough. I'm trying out the Evil Within I bought today. Also picked up far cry 4 for a tenner.


I dwnloaded gta san andreas onto me ps4 the other day .. thats old skool ha the cars are like blocks ha i remember i taut it was the shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ohh sneaky sniff changes everytin ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd love a cheeky sniff, I've a few es here but fuck that


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd love a cheeky sniff, I've a few es here but fuck that


I just had a bit from a while ago and she went out wit her sis so i was like fuk it im on it ... wudn be able for an e now man ... cheeky sniff just ok ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Could do with getting mesel a nice bit of white, some lad was got round here the other day with like a key of white and 2 keys of mixer ffs, just goes to show......


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Could do with getting mesel a nice bit of white, some lad was got round here the other day with like a key of white and 2 keys of mixer ffs, just goes to show......


Man hav a good few mates that sell and u wud be surprised wit wat u do get ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

I ain't really asked about it round here recently m8, I'm sure there's good shit to be had, I'd rather keep mesel away from all those cunts tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I ain't really asked about it round here recently m8, I'm sure there's good shit to be had, I'd rather keep mesel away from all those cunts tho


Hey man pm me cant pm u ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Done, so is it just me and u here chattin shit then?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Done, so is it just me and u here chattin shit then?


Got u bak ha looks like it man


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Left on me tod so ha ..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Just found out think my bitch is working Friday night so I got the kids man this ain't good lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Just found out think my bitch is working Friday night so I got the kids man this ain't good lol


I bet u taut it was good wen ya blew ua load ha so deal wit it  lol ha ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha yeh was good at the time only 14 more years and then hopefully all 3 of them would have left home lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha yeh was good at the time only 14 more years and then hopefully all 3 of them would have left home lol


Hey hav to say pomps didn really trust ya for a while but u seem like a good lad ( hope this aint the crimbo spirit ha )

Drop me ur psn name and il add ya


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey hulk sent ya a msg on the ps


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeh Man I understand ya I only came on here for help last year or when ever it was and got sucked in lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh Man I understand ya I only came on here for help last year or when ever it was and got sucked in lol


Ahh you seem alri pomps just u ask alot a fkn qs ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha yeh man I've asked a fare few but there's a lot of knowledge on here man I'm getting better tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Awww its all love lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha yeh man I've asked a fare few but there's a lot of knowledge on here man I'm getting better tho lol


Thats it man all the lads here sound as fuk help u wit anything just not after 10pm ha ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Awww its all love lol


Not for utd its not


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Fuck u, u little Irish fuck


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeh I had them cunts to win on my bet aswell


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck u, u little Irish fuck


Hang on ur irish aswel ya little fuck ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh I had them cunts to win on my bet aswell


Ur just not feelin ok man


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hang on ur irish aswel ya little fuck ha


I get to choose m8 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I get to choose m8 lol


Well choose the other side ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I get to choose m8 lol


Hope u make the rite choice


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

HELLO !!!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Ur on one tonight then dude


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Ur on one tonight then dude


Did u get my msg on the other place ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeh man just done it now


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hope u make the rite choice


I told ye before m8,, I always make the right choice depending on the situation lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Needs to get a new head set tho kids pulled the wires out little cunts


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm feelin left out


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Needs to get a new head set tho kids pulled the wires out little cunts


Dnt be makin up shit now man ha i just let u in the crew  ha lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Nah ain't like that m8 my PC/ ps is in back room and I got an office chair and I put my head phones turtle beach on the arm and the kids sit on the chair and swing round and round and that's how they pulled them out


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

I just bought my da an office chair for crimbo, got him the exact same one 10 year ago, well worth it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt be makin up shit now man ha i just let u in the crew  ha lol


Who's crew did u let him in?? Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeh they are worth it for sure


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha @irish4:20


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha @irish4:20


Wat u haha about u sober fuk ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Wat u haha about u sober fuk ha


 nothing


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> nothing
> View attachment 3572463


Wnt a ssñnniifffff


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Would love a sniffffffffffff


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Would love a sniffffffffffff


Drop ova..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha may take a while 2-3 hours to the boat another few hours across ect ect


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha may take a while 2-3 hours to the boat another few hours across ect ect


Il still be here ha all welcome


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll pick the rest of the boys up then on way though


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> I'll pick the rest of the boys up then on way though


Thats the spirit pomps ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Any1 watch the darts ? Me and me mate tryn to troe now id say th avegage is bout 5 ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 26, 2015)

Nah man don't watch darts but I have a throw when I'm on it not that good but it's about taken part lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Nah man don't watch darts but I have a throw when I'm on it not that good but it's about taken part lol


Ur 1 sticky vivky in benidorm wud hit the board vetter than i can ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Adam maka said:


> 350? What currency is that mate


I think ur a few yrs late ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 26, 2015)

Adam maka said:


> People r
> don't get you mate?


Well then go fuk ya self cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol some young Romance blossoming with irish n pom there haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Haha he means that post u quoted


Mastergrow said:


> Who's crew did u let him in?? Lol


the ps4 Crew lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

dont be like that man I'm feeling apart of the crew at the min


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lol some young Romance blossoming with irish n pom there haha


Says the yank lover ha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanging...........need a joint lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)

hanging........need a joint lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lol some young Romance blossoming with irish n pom there haha


Says the yank lover


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanging...........need a joint


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lol some young Romance blossoming with irish n pom there haha


Don't be like that man I'm feeling the love and feel I'm Finley part of the crew lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

My chat is fucking up


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 27, 2015)

1 zlhXpsy down 1 to go. Here a cpl bud pics of the one that's chopped so far !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 27, 2015)

Anyone else having problems with the site? It's not showing me any recent posts and won't clear my notifications at the top.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 27, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Anyone else having problems with the site? It's not showing me any recent posts and won't clear my notifications at the top.


Yea its actin the wank today


----------



## dafez (Dec 27, 2015)

haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Someone deleting all the post or something ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeh proper shit man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

To many hillbilly yanks on bitching about who's grows better


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 27, 2015)

Fix the fucking site for fuck sake !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Y


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Fucking shit cunt yanks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 28, 2015)

you got som serious flooding in the north.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 27, 2015)

This site is fucked today !!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 27, 2015)

M


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 28, 2015)

Still fucked ???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 28, 2015)

This load of shit been sorted yet ?


----------



## makka (Dec 28, 2015)

Made posts disappeared so give up hope everyone had a good crimbo


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 28, 2015)

Lenny Kilmister died


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 28, 2015)

Lemmy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 29, 2015)

L


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 29, 2015)

Seems all back again


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 28, 2015)

yeah site is fucked keeps bringing up the same alert from 6 pages back poxy thing, get ya sniff online lads alot of very good high quality gear, alot has also been lab tested, meerkovo or some of the dutch vendors best bet.

hope all had a nice xmas, got a silver bar saved for new years gonna get fucked aint done a dutchie for ages, last was a load of the original purple magnets.


----------



## makka (Dec 28, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good crimbo then
Just got ten cuts ready for the next run in new location going 4 in Wilma hydroton and 6 in 10 ltr pots here's to a hassle/grassing cunts free grow in the new year


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 28, 2015)

L


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2015)

Ffs sake these vegging cunts have a male vibe off em..don't like it. Wish they'd throw sex so I could cull the fags.


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

Just waiting on the da batches now


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 29, 2015)

Afternoon all. Just got another 50L of soil today so gonna lot up a cpl glue and Exo. Might even pop a Jakes dream seed or 2 and see if I can find my old killer pheno from before again.


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 29, 2015)

makka said:


> Just waiting on the da batches now
> 
> View attachment 3574078


wot yu growin this round?


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

Some exo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2015)

Should be flipping after my next feed.thinking of feeding every watering now just at lower doses but ill see how the plants react n take it from there...would love if the bitches threw sex before i flipped but ill give em another week just incase my inkling is correct n I've 3+ out of the 7 male..fucking hate males but I've a semi for regs seeds..suppose I just like the gambling lol Anyone recycling their soil for veg? Thinking root vegetables n maybe some cabbage...would love to grow a few orchids aswell ffs I just wanna grow tbh would love to go full farmer up in this hizzay but something about seeing a slut stack weight that makes cannabis so fucking right! Was thinking of growing the root veg in some Cole sacks..any suggestions on what's fun to grow? 

@irish you ever gonna grow again man lol this site's a prick tease when you're not growing ffs dunno how u manage man the last few months killed me.


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

I can't not grow man it just don't feel right


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2015)

I know man even if there wasn't money in in it I'd still do it.by far the most enjoyable hobby I've ever had.


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I know man even if there wasn't money in in it I'd still do it.by far the most enjoyable hobby I've ever had.


It's hard to get good buds these days that's a biggy for me knowing it's well grown good clean weed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah thats always a given,especially over here man as most deals are alot less than 3gs n it's shaken to fuck! But lots of crap sprayed on em.


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

You ever seen that bud with like gritty sand on it or something it literally grits between ya teeth like sand but it looked crystalline to fuk not seen it for years was defo sprayed man I wouldn't smoke it me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2015)

Man all we get here is wank shite lol ash burns black n as hard as a rock but since ive grown ive refused anything... luckily ive a new source thats good smoke n he gives me mates rates (over 3gs for fifty lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

jesus christ they're never still spraying weed with frosted glass spray still. that stuff was about 3 years back.


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jesus christ they're never still spraying weed with frosted glass spray still. that stuff was about 3 years back.


I'm talking about 6 or 7 year back Don lad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2015)

I think you're over estimating irish weed lol about 90+%is sprayed where I'm at n mostly looks like a sugar like solution but I've had chunks of clear like same granules in "bud" before so it's quite depressing at times


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I bet lax I couldn't deal with that all the time tho man its hard to get a good reliable link these days my guys got soma Amos all the time he gets it imported from dam still got the stickers on the weed packaging lol but I do get sick of that all the time
I've got a pineapple haze in now finished in 3 weeks she really surprised me looking at 6 to 7 oz off one plant under 600 1 week veg so almost 12/12 from popping seed dwc ofcourse she super sweet tho and the pineapple smell comes through very clear!

Oooohhhhh mi canni wait!


----------



## makka (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't ask mi how the fuk but I've lost my ph pen and there's only me been in the room!?? Searched everywhere 
Ph drop kit it is then 
Ahh maybe fell down radiator!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> I think you're over estimating irish weed lol about 90+%is sprayed where I'm at n mostly looks like a sugar like solution but I've had chunks of clear like same granules in "bud" before so it's quite depressing at times


That is depressing ffs. How greedy do you have to be, how much is a sugar spray gonna add to a box ffs. An extra half oz maybe.


----------



## ghb (Dec 29, 2015)

the latest sprayed shit is coming from spain. it is shit weed that has been dried to death then re-moistened to be packed so it doesn't turn to dust when they apply a bit of pressure. it's looks just like any other shite weed but the smell is what gives it away.

they often use flavourings or even diluted fruit juice in the solution they spray on the buds. once all that moisture gets vac packed, for up to months at a time you can imagine the end product. i can smell it as soon as the bag gets opened.

not seen anything nasty sprayed on to the buds for a good while now like, i remember the gritty stuff and the powdery "snow white" terrible times!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2015)

Bad to worse, shite weed sprayed with watered down squash. Its legal in Spain too wtf.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Lenny Kilmister died


who gives a fuk....?, he drank a bottle of spirits every day for 40 years, lol, must be mad to be lemmy but in the end it catches up, at least he wont have any fukin bills to pay, and life rolls on RIP man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> who gives a fuk....?, he drank a bottle of spirits every day for 40 years, lol, must be mad to be lemmy but in the end it catches up, at least he wont have any fukin bills to pay, and life rolls on RIP man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2015)

He was one cool cat man very down to earth n a propper fucking rocker even when he found out he had cancer he didnt give a fuck n at the end of the day he was like 70 so how bad..first time I'd hear of em was when I was watching the young ones n that got me well into them.plants are growing 2 fast imma have to flip soon n sort out sex later...suppose I'll take a few cuttings of each n bin what doesn't work out.i know soils got some silica in it but I've definitely noticed thw difference even after two feedings n a foliar spray.


----------



## makka (Dec 30, 2015)

Hope I make it to 70 man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2015)

Heres some pics but lights have been out since 12..ill throw more up at some stage before lights turn on so u can see em happier.some big ass fan leafs on a few of the dbxl


----------



## makka (Dec 30, 2015)

Looking good lax lovely sheen to them


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

What's a good program to remove all info on photos so I can post them on Apple ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2015)

Turn ur location off on ur phone for one then google exif data eraser for iPhone. ..all of the programs should be free.once downloaded take a pic,open the app n run it then post ur pics


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's my stupid dog laying in the dirty washing rather then her bed and my new little veg tent 250w mh and 5 weeks from flip flowers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Turn ur location off on ur phone for one then google exif data eraser for iPhone. ..all of the programs should be free.once downloaded take a pic,open the app n run it then post ur pics


I got one for the iPhone but couldn't find one for iPad for some reason the one I found loads of fucking pop ups every time I open it ffs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 30, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> I got one for the iPhone but couldn't find one for iPad for some reason the one I found loads of fucking pop ups every time I open it ffs


Try Exif Eraser. That's what I use on my iPhone and it works with no pop ups. Only thing is u need to restart the app for every pic u wipe.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

nice grow pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks man couple of tne. Lines look a bit shit but I've only just taken them out the cloner but I ain't got the space for 14 any way lol just pick the best ones out


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

those 5 weekers look perfect man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeh I'm happy with them m8 on the 3 Purple Paralysis I trained them 3 different ways to see what works better for me just gotta see what happens going to let them go 9-10 weeks rather then cutting down at 8 like I would normally do that exo not as big but never had as long in veg cos I only had one tent at the time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Just notice some leafs turning purple aswell looks mad as fuck lol


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey @zeddd, that fucked up plant is coming down tomorrow all the stems have turned spongey and the pistils look burnt or singed, fucking root rot sucks shit! I was looking forward to chopping her down as well, oh well lesson learnt!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Heres some pics but lights have been out since 12..ill throw more up at some stage before lights turn on so u can see em happier.some big ass fan leafs on a few of the dbxl View attachment 3574701 View attachment 3574703


bin em


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Hey @zeddd, that fucked up plant is coming down tomorrow all the stems have turned spongey and the pistils look burnt or singed, fucking root rot sucks shit! I was looking forward to chopping her down as well, oh well lesson learnt!


sorry to hear that brother, ffs lads this dude has had some bad advice re growing, hes trying dwc and some noob growing in soil giving him advice, im willing to help but dwc aint my thing lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Hey @zeddd, that fucked up plant is coming down tomorrow all the stems have turned spongey and the pistils look burnt or singed, fucking root rot sucks shit! I was looking forward to chopping her down as well, oh well lesson learnt!


I think that aact are really good at inoculating the roots of DWC s to prevent from root rot but ,lol , then again I don't grow that way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Haha look up butt chugging


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 30, 2015)

look up cleveland steamroller lol


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 30, 2015)

your no good to him then , try the hydro section matey.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I think that aact are really good at inoculating the roots of DWC s to prevent from root rot but ,lol , then again I don't grow that way


I'm goina get my rdwc system out next run and give it a go, I'll deal with the noisey pump somehow, probly just hook up 8 of the 12 pots under the 3 lights....need a change from these Wilma's, everything is cramped to fuck again


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Haha not my cup of tea m8 unless she is that fit her shit don't stink


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

I m signing off, cba


Mastergrow said:


> I'm goina get my rdwc system out next run and give it a go, I'll deal with the noisey pump somehow, probly just hook up 8 of the 12 pots under the 3 lights....need a change from these Wilma's, everything is cramped to fuck again


thank fuk... a real grower imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

That's the only reason I ain't got them was the fact u can't move them apart so think I'm going to try the auto pots just cos I have to be home at 7 every other day and it's. Killer my life gets planed out around my plants ffs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> I m signing off, cba
> 
> thank fuk... a real grower, lol


Lol, I've grew a good few in single DWC buckets before so may as well give this a whack, one of the main problems is the water temp in pots, I'll have my main res outside the main room so should be able to work with it


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> That's the only reason I ain't got them was the fact u can't move them apart so think I'm going to try the auto pots just cos I have to be home at 7 every other day and it's. Killer my life gets planed out around my plants ffs lol


Don't get me wrong pomps, I've been growing in them for probly 6 yr, had good grows outta them but need a change and I reckon DWC is the way to go


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't get me wrong pomps, I've been growing in them for probly 6 yr, had good grows outta them but need a change and I reckon DWC is the way to go


u r the man re absent high yielding grows, ffs I cant wait to here what u can get if u pay them some attention


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 30, 2015)

zeddd said:


> u r the man re absent high yielding grows, ffs I cant wait to here what u can get if u pay them some attention


Haven't been away too much lately m8 and hopefully won't be so I'll have a bit more time, 8 big trained bushes. Won't be till after this crop and will probly be 8 gg


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't get me wrong pomps, I've been growing in them for probly 6 yr, had good grows outta them but need a change and I reckon DWC is the way to go


The way I was thinking was in my tent I can get 5 I. There nicely but with the Wilma v2 it just seem I'll have 4squashed together maybe I'm just over thinking it lol I'm still learning and wants to try every fucking think lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2015)

Here they are with the ol lights on .if the fucking site would let me upload the cunts...fuck it ill host it on another site


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2015)

N zeddd dex lab has been at it for ages..I'd to give up correcting him..me n a few other randomers were trying to convince him that ripping off all the fan leafs wasn't a good idea as well as another load of crap.we all eventually gave up since he literally refuses to acknowledge any advice.since he's started here his given nothing but horrible advice...truly horrific dribble


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeh a lot of ppl out there given shut advice I used to read loads of shit for hours and be more confused after reading every thing then I was b4 I started


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2015)

Same as myself man but this tit takes it to a whole new level. If you try to explain it to him why it doesnt work he turna around n says it works for me...ehat do u expect hes a sick plant as his avvi lol


----------



## erbNgrowa (Dec 31, 2015)

self taught me, learn as you go.most time ppl give you advice on just wot they,ve read and not put into practice themselves, i take most advice wi a pinch O salt.


----------



## makka (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuckin escapades last night me lads our Kid got locked on a bike he bought and his mate flew round to telle so quickly got to grow house were he's staying and moved everything into the attic plus 16 cuts by time I finished and walking out the house the police turn up to search! 
I thought fuk fuk fuk lol they searched and missed the attic thank god! I've been having some really close calls lately I'm not liking it one bit! Already wasted years of my life in them shitholes never again if o can help it lol


----------



## makka (Dec 31, 2015)

And all this was like 1 am in morn


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

All goina end in tears makka. Why let him stay in the grow house if he's only goina attract attention to it? Or if it's his gaff then why grow there when he's dodgy? It's ur own choices that can fuck u in the end makka, clean ur shit up or you'll be back in them shitholes


----------



## makka (Dec 31, 2015)

I know mg things are getting to close for comfort and the grows there cause I've no choice in the matter some jealous family member has already snitched me and that was only like 6 week ago or something but got lucky they didn't have a warrant so fucked them off and moved everything I think it was bad luck m8 this time he bought a push rod off some kid and police stopped him on it and nicked him and I can't stop dead I got bills man lol think I need to move town tbh too many jealous snakes where I am and I wouldn't mind but I never say boo to a goose any more always help everyone out if the stuck I never flash out off its ridiculous man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah man don't associate with ppl on the cops radar but if u have to keep em well away from ur grow dude lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah man don't associate with ppl on the cops radar but if u have to keep em well away from ur grow dude lol


Or move and get rid of all the cunts...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah..next crop move dude.


----------



## makka (Dec 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah man don't associate with ppl on the cops radar but if u have to keep em well away from ur grow dude lol


If I could I would lol he not on radar tho I think they recognised the bike he was on not him but u r right lax n I try man I do haha


Mastergrow said:


> Or move and get rid of all the cunts...


Seriously considering it all getting to much here


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuck me m8 u was lucky would have been a grate way to start the new year lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Well what we at tonight cunts? Happy new year in a bit


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well what we at tonight cunts? Happy new year in a bit


At a party in a mates gaff man so shud be a good 1


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> N zeddd dex lab has been at it for ages..I'd to give up correcting him..me n a few other randomers were trying to convince him that ripping off all the fan leafs wasn't a good idea as well as another load of crap.we all eventually gave up since he literally refuses to acknowledge any advice.since he's started here his given nothing but horrible advice...truly horrific dribble


oh man I only read a coupla his howlers when I had a gut full of rum so thought ide start a war lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Well what we at tonight cunts? Happy new year in a bit


not alot mg, was gonna go to a party at a mates but feeling rough as fuck went docs this morning got a ear n chest infection wouldnt mind but i been pretty well behaved of late, just watching the last episode of the shield very good watch n will most likely be sleep by 12 so HAPPY new years peoples hope you have a goodun.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> not alot mg, was gonna go to a party at a mates but feeling rough as fuck went docs this morning got a ear n chest infection wouldnt mind but i been pretty well behaved of late, just watching the last episode of the shield very good watch n will most likely be sleep by 12 so HAPPY new years peoples hope you have a goodun.


Happy new year man hope u hav a good 1


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

1stblood...... said:


> not alot mg, was gonna go to a party at a mates but feeling rough as fuck went docs this morning got a ear n chest infection wouldnt mind but i been pretty well behaved of late, just watching the last episode of the shield very good watch n will most likely be sleep by 12 so HAPPY new years peoples hope you have a goodun.


Haha, behaving of late and gettin sick, that's the body not use to it lol...having a quiet one meself m8...hope we all have a good 2016 lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Was goina put up a pic of a bit of bubble hash but fuckin site is fuckin about again


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year all, hope this decrim by the back door continues....I got stopped by the cops today for dangerous driving, totally sober but stoned off my tits, lol easy, she even wished me a happy new year and no ticket, I stank off raw exo too


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> Happy new year all, hope this decrim by the back door continues....I got stopped by the cops today for dangerous driving, totally sober but stoned off my tits, lol easy, she even wished me a happy new year and no ticket, I stank off raw exo too


A good few lads been busted lately cos of driving with shit on them m8, gives them a reason to search the house.....I never carry anything anymore and make sure no one else does in my motor. 

I got pulled not long ago when in the city, I flashed an undercover cop car to let him out (didn't know) and ten minutes later in the middle of the city I've blue lights after me pulling me for a search cos I've history for drugs.......10 fuckin years ago was my last drug offence ffs lol. Can't be too careful


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> A good few lads been busted lately cos of driving with shit on them m8, gives them a reason to search the house.....I never carry anything anymore and make sure no one else does in my motor.
> 
> I got pulled not long ago when in the city, I flashed an undercover cop car to let him out (didn't know) and ten minutes later in the middle of the city I've blue lights after me pulling me for a search cos I've history for drugs.......10 fuckin years ago was my last drug offence ffs lol. Can't be too careful


man I was dressed like a country gent...lol.. she had the fukin hots for me she was trying to cross her legs when I smiled at her, must ha been the juice running down her thigh imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> man I was dressed like a country gent...lol.. she had the fukin hots for me she was trying to cross her legs when I smiled at her, must ha been the juice running down her thigh imo


Don't be getting too close to them filthy fuckers m8 look what happened baz...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't be getting too close to them filthy fuckers m8 look what happened baz...


lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm haven a night in 2 tonight birds at work kids in bed got a few beers bit of smoke and ps4 that's all I need. Any one heard of baz lately then last I heard he fucked the slave of and moved in with his brother or something


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

He was just about to harvest, I say all went tits up somehow, he says he'd gimme an o for getting him the 20 clones he wanted. Don't seem like the kinda guy that would just disappear or fuck off an not pay debts, always seems genuine to me, zeddd prob knows him better


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year for when it comes lads. I'm having a quiet one with the wife and kids. Just a few beers and a smoke for me So it's like any other night of the year lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Happy new year for when it comes lads. I'm having a quiet one with the wife and kids. Just a few beers and a smoke for me So it's like any other night of the year lol.


Aye same here m8, New Years an all is never like it was when ye were younger I think


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

not heard of any bust on the news or nothing tho normally hear something the slave may of buched him


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

yeah I know baz s real name and old addy but not got an e mail for him and don't think he will be living with his ex so don't wanna connect that way, @bazoomer ffs u c let us know u ok man


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> yeah I know baz s real name and old addy but not got an e mail for him and don't think he will be living with his ex so don't wanna connect that way, @bazoomer ffs u c let us know u ok man


I'd try an contact her te fuck, just ask if she knows anything about him an ur an old friend....poor fucker might be dead!


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd try an contact her te fuck, just ask if she knows anything about him an ur an old friend....poor fucker might be dead!


if hes dead then theres no point


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> if hes dead then theres no point


He might have left me an ounce tho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

baz was a good man, I feel hes not with us anymore, rip baz man


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> baz was a good man, I feel hes not with us anymore, rip baz man


Ffs zeddd you've him dead an all lol, I reckon he's banged up and cos of him sacking the slut cop she's makin sure he don't get out

Then I'll get my o when he gets out lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Haha if he is banged up how long u think he will get with 20 plants


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

I rec the slut cop piss-receptical bitch whore shit eating cunt he shacked up with fiked with his head imo


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

no offence if ive got that a bit wrong lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no offence if ive got that a bit wrong lol


no man think u got that pretty much spot on


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha if he is banged up how long u think he will get with 20 plants


I think cos we ain't heard from him its more likely he got chinned with all the weed rather than the plants, that'd be more I reckon, especially in a week village like Wales lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> no man think u got that pretty much spot on


we love the Baz, hes a fukin grow legend and so humble hes a growers grower imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> no offence if ive got that a bit wrong lol


I don't know if she ate shit, I know she drank piss tho...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> we love the Baz, hes a fukin grow legend and so humble hes a growers grower imo


He's a sound fella, couldn't thank me enough for helping him out with the clones, I didn't want anything but he insisted on getting me an o.....which obviously I wouldn't refuse lol, aye a good old fella


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

the main reason I started posting was looking at baz s shit, fukin natural imo, but I think hes dead tbh


Mastergrow said:


> I don't know if she ate shit, I know she drank piss tho...


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> the main reason I started posting was looking at baz s shit, fukin natural imo


 One of his last posts was about that cop ctachin him back on plenty of fish and he said it didn't go down well


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

I wish he got me her profile on pof, I'd go shit in her face


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't know if she ate shit, I know she drank piss tho...


same ballpark bro wouldn't put it past her lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I wish he got me her profile on pof, I'd go shit in her face


not a morning shit tho she had her principles


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

zeddd said:


> not a morning shit tho she had her principles


She wouldn't be doing it outta choice lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

he was a handsome man so couldha had what his confidence would allow, not just some bdsm matron drenched in hot piss


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Aye well I still reckon he's in the clink or else brown bread


----------



## TheHulk11 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice subject in here for a happy new year lmao. You cpl of grim depressing old fuckers ! 
I doubt baz is dead. He's either locked up in the jail or locked up in her sex dungeon so he stays of that plenty of fish !


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice subject in here for a happy new year lmao. You cpl of grim depressing old fuckers !
> I doubt baz is dead. He's either locked up in the jail or locked up in her sex dungeon so he stays of that plenty of fish !


He started it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Haha yeh now he is the bitch eating her shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeh happy new year cuntos ya morbid fuckers lool, all said I hope the fellas all good man , again happy new year fuckers


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry to dampen the mood haha, fuckin site still wont upload pics


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh happy new year cuntos ya morbid fuckers lool, all said I hope the fellas all good man , again happy new year fuckers


happy new year man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year boys to better bigger grows 2016


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2015)

Haha he owes me a fucking oz aswell. All jokes aside he was a top lad n like zeddd said he could fucking grow serious bud man.always enjoyed his pics even his purdy face lol he was a right mad cunt so fit in perfectly here...especially back in the day when we weren't censored haha taking it easy myself two pint bottles of cider n 5 etozlaam lol gonna have a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Haha he owes me a fucking oz aswell. All jokes aside he was a top lad n like zeddd said he could fucking grow serious bud man.always enjoyed his pics even his purdy face lol he was a right mad cunt so fit in perfectly here...especially back in the day when we weren't censored haha taking it easy myself two pint bottles of cider n 5 etozlaam lol gonna have a good night's sleep tonight.


I been finding it hard to sleep the last few nights, reckon its cos I'm doing fuck all with not working, doing me nut in, getting up at like 4 or 5 and watchin wank TV...I ain't taking none of them tabs tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Been smoking too much lately so ain't been getting that stoned but this bubble seems to be doing the trick


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2015)

Mastergrow said:


> I been finding it hard to sleep the last few nights, reckon its cos I'm doing fuck all with not working, doing me nut in, getting up at like 4 or 5 and watchin wank TV...I ain't taking none of them tabs tho lol


Man next time I p I ck up a few I'll sort you out but for sleep zolpedim but the etz calm u out if u twnt to over analize everything...next time i order a few ill send u some man.its not a benzo rush but definetly calimging n cheap as chips..perfext for sleepless nights but alit of hype on the forums if popped 5 etozlaam n 4 or 5 etaslam before work n was just can...very subtle..would be great for relaxing after a pill session


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man next time I p I ck up a few I'll sort you out but for sleep zolpodim


Na man fuck that, I'll be all right, I'll sleep when I'm back at work when I need too sleep and for now fuck it! Been going through my weed like fuck tho and I reckon another 2 weeks and I'll be out ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2015)

U got any jobs down my end at any stage hydro? Wouldnt mond a few smokes with u man n we can get the dub cunt to head down n yall can crash in my living room as the cannabis takes up the spare rooms loool


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah good ol rambo lol id the same deal but in fairness hes never ripped me off n always kept his word but i didnt think od do clones justice till lately n id not of been able to keep em alive till now...just wosh irish would start growing so we could share stains incase either of us lost any but im assumong hell start growing again but till then i suppose ill be the irish keeper selling at big fucking bucks woot woot


Never done me wrong either m8, if I was I his position I'd have charged more lol! I've no plans on working south anytime soon m8, the last cunts I was doing it for won't pay me enough to cover shit down there so just doin work round home for them, when I say home I mean a 70 mile radius ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

I've probly been ther or been near


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

This is an Irish thing so no..


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Only jokin pomps, I'm sure someone over ther will sort u ou t, ffs were all goina have it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Haha no prob man the way thc has sold it not Surprised every one wants it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha no prob man the way thc has sold it not Surprised every one wants it lol


Lol wants what? Has THC got the gg or is that what ur on about?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Just rolling a nice fat one with lemon and bubble hash before I hopefully ko


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> This is an Irish thing so no..


hahah that made my morning


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Haha no prob man the way thc has sold it not Surprised every one wants it lol


That's bizzle ur talking about haha


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 1, 2016)

Any of you guys grown power kush?


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2016)

Power plant is pretty bland and cack ime.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's bizzle ur talking about haha


My bad lol was pissed up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> How's the exo coming along pomps she a stinky batch ain't she


Yeh she is good mate I couldn't really grow her that big cos I only had one tent at the time and my other plants was getting big but I took cuts off her any way so be better next run


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Good to hear man lovely to smoke to very moreish


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeh I'll have a little choice at end off the month when i chop a bit of ssh pp and exo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh I'll have a little choice at end off the month when i chop a bit of ssh pp and exo


How are u liking the Purple paralysis? It's a nice easy plant to grow ain't she. How is yours smelling? Mine had a Lime and lavender smell to it in late flower !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Cos I'm one of the crew now and we all stick together and help each other and shere the fairies


Did you even get a hazing? Think I was the last one to get a propper fucking hazing lol Gary was the biggest fucker at it n all...fuck even rambo was at it lol


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

We're is rambo these days never comes on anymore he cracked me up him


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> How are u liking the Purple paralysis? It's a nice easy plant to grow ain't she. How is yours smelling? Mine had a Lime and lavender smell to it in late flower !


Yeh good mate some of the leafs turning purple now looks mad I'm just at 5weeks there's a strong smell coming from the tent m8 they are all strong smelling plants


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'll decide when your in the crew or not boy !
> And we share fairies here not shere them. Lol


I'm just going by what @irish4:20 said


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> We're is rambo these days never comes on anymore he cracked me up him


loooooooool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Did you even get a hazing? Think I was the last one to get a propper fucking hazing lol Gary was the biggest fucker at it n all...fuck even rambo was at it lol


Nah m8 lol


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> loooooooool


I missing something lol 
Got a few scolds off him haha I refused a cut once cuz I didn't have room fuk me you'd have fwt I shit on his grave lmao good guy really tho people's people


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

See there u go man lol back in the day this forum use to be fucking jamming all hours.was a serious laugh no censorship nothing just madness n that's how we liked it. No noob would be spoken to for aaaages n when u were spoken to you'd be made shit of . especially if they were drinking lol even Gary gone a bit soft a few beers in that lad n he'd give em some fucking doing lol great fucking times man.


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

When was last time thc247 on he ment to be sending ma lemon cut back i lost an no contact for him that was few month ago now since he spat his dummy lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> I missing something lol
> Got a few scolds off him haha I refused a cut once cuz I didn't have room fuk me you'd have fwt I shit on his grave lmao good guy really tho people's people


 Yeah u missed it alright. Takes alot to piss off rambo wtf did u say lol if he's well on it he's either a saint or a mad cunt..either was it's gonna be a laugh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> When was last time thc247 on he ment to be sending ma lemon cut back i lost an no contact for him that was few month ago now since he spat his dummy lol


And that my friends why ppl need to be hazed so we know who's in for the long haul n can take a fucking joke. I actually liked thc but when a grown man has a hissy fit I wouldn't wanna be giving my addy to any hysterical cunt...wouldn't know what they'd do in a fit of rage.with these lads you form a mutual trust n respect that really goes a long way n it's why I personally wouldn't give shit to anyone on here I'd not known for at least a yr on a regular basis


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Lol telling me lax that's the thing I didn't say fuckall lmao that was rambo 4 ya haha we laughed it off In end I asked for the exo cut and thc said he had royals so accepted then rambo offered exo but I respectfully declined as I had no space for more mum's well he didn't like it say the least understandable really no cheese comes close to exo really imo strength /flavour


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah this thread used to be amazing but it's died over the last cpl years. Too much censorship from the mods and too many noobs and yanks coming along and fucking with our atmosphere.


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> And that my friends why ppl need to be hazed so we know who's in for the long haul n can take a fucking joke. I actually liked thc but when a grown man has a hissy fit I wouldn't wanna be giving my addy to any hysterical cunt...wouldn't know what they'd do in a fit of rage.with these lads you form a mutual trust n respect that really goes a long way n it's why I personally wouldn't give shit to anyone on here I'd not known for at least a yr on a regular basis


That's it tho lax neve had a problem with the dude I fwt he was sound tbh had a few good trades with him just a bit touchy and easy to reel in on here lol that was his downfall he said he got 40 oz and got laughed at off the boys for it and spat and ran lol with ma lemons lmao


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah this thread used to be amazing but it's died over the last cpl years. Too much censorship from the mods and too many noobs and yanks coming along and fucking with our atmosphere.


Too many people up there own ass and can't take a joke ur right hulk it fuks with the flow of the mojo man lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol telling me lax that's the thing I didn't say fuckall lmao that was rambo 4 ya haha we laughed it off In end I asked for the exo cut and thc said he had royals so accepted then rambo offered exo but I respectfully declined as I had no space for more mum's well he didn't like it say the least understandable really no cheese comes close to exo really imo strength /flavour


Well u deserved it ffs lol u declined the exo cut lol I'm amazed u didn't get shunned but fuck it ur a sound lad n u hung in there.shows some balls


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

I miss the sexy dead women posts. .good times


TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah this thread used to be amazing but it's died over the last cpl years. Too much censorship from the mods and too many noobs and yanks coming along and fucking with our atmosphere.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> That's it tho lax neve had a problem with the dude I fwt he was sound tbh had a few good trades with him just a bit touchy and easy to reel in on here lol that was his downfall he said he got 40 oz and got laughed at off the boys for it and spat and ran lol with ma lemons lmao


ssshit yeah I remember now thing that was my hazy val days...looked like 8 odd oz to me lol


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

I realised the mistake immediately lol it made us closer friends anyway so it's all good but he said he would never offer me exo again lmao other cuts yeah! But exo NO the cunt lol miss that twat really


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> ssshit yeah I remember now thing that was my hazy val days...looked like 8 odd oz to me lol


Aye that's the one haha


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't get me started on the vallis days lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

your 1 thick northan fucker sometimes makka lol but fair dos you stuck it out in the thread and never seen a angry post from ya lol 

well like a cunt i couldnt resist ate a silver bar for breakfast prob not the best idea whilst on antibiotics but very nice pills.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> your 1 thick northan fucker sometimes makka lol but fair dos you stuck it out in the thread and never seen a angry post from ya lol
> 
> well like a cunt i couldnt resist ate a silver bar for breakfast prob not the best idea whilst on antibiotics but very nice pills.


Hahaha u mad fucker lol. Happy new year mate hope it's a better year for you than last !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> your 1 thick northan fucker sometimes makka lol but fair dos you stuck it out in the thread and never seen a angry post from ya lol
> 
> well like a cunt i couldnt resist ate a silver bar for breakfast prob not the best idea whilst on antibiotics but very nice pills.


That's me boy lol I've munched 9 of the blistered intes etozlaam haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

U always put my impulsive tendencies at ease.id say if me u n don had a session we'd either die or get locked up haha I pride myself on being the last man standing so would be a fun challenge...mmm already on my 4th can of cider aswell..SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I'VE NO POT


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

here hoping hulk carnt be much worse than last yr lol but never say never n all that lol happy new years to you to mate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

20 of the pink blistered etozalam n 20 of the intes etozlaam arrived yesterday..I've 20 ate already but work was very chill lol reminded me of that time I'd got a few gs of coke off the dn n hoofed half a g before work lol seriously can't help myself.might go on vodka after my cider runs out with a few of the pink ones to wash it down


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U always put my impulsive tendencies at ease.id say if me u n don had a session we'd either die or get locked up haha I pride myself on being the last man standing so would be a fun challenge...mmm already on my 4th can of cider aswell..SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I'VE NO POT


i use to be like that took pride in always being the last man standing lol i use to knock bizz bout them rc benzos but then i tried em! not bad at all, wonder if they as addictive as the real mcoy?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

They're nice man.not as cosy as the real deal but sciencesuppliesdirect.com have a nice consistent stock,fast dispatch n "xmas" code gets u a bit off. I've already got 100 of the pink in my basket n 50 of the intes totaling like 65 pounds lol bang for ur buck n it's tasty with booze. You've also tried the diclazepam ain't you? Nice little things but I prefer the etozalam..I find em closer to the fuck it effect of vals...sooooo tempted to get more vals but we've all seen how great my self control is with em lol fucking bought like 70 boxes intending to sell 40e a strip (mad money to be made here on em) but only sold a few strips n munched the rest...good times but I know I'll be at it again lol can never stay away


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)

I've never tried Xanax and I have anxiety.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i use to be like that took pride in always being the last man standing lol i use to knock bizz bout them rc benzos but then i tried em! not bad at all, wonder if they as addictive as the real mcoy?


 I just shop the detox isn't as bad haha fucking coming off vals is horrible but they are hands down my favourite drug. Did I tell u lads I was out of work for over 6 odd weeks after munching a whole box in the space of a drinking session n woke up unable to walk lol had physiotherapy for aaaages got scans n all...still dunno how it happened


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just made a nice batch of iso, that's my little new year treat to myself lol, made with a mix of Exo, zlh & psy trim !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've never tried Xanax and I have anxiety.


Ive severe social anxiety so if u do suffer from anxiety it literally makes u feel normal but better like ur the best...that's how that shit got me. Think it's great for coming down but when u take em to feel normal ur fucked..still suggest trying em man


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> They're nice man.not as cosy as the real deal but sciencesuppliesdirect.com have a nice consistent stock,fast dispatch n "xmas" code gets u a bit off. I've already got 100 of the pink in my basket n 50 of the intes totaling like 65 pounds lol bang for ur buck n it's tasty with booze. You've also tried the diclazepam ain't you? Nice little things but I prefer the etozalam..I find em closer to the fuck it effect of vals...sooooo tempted to get more vals but we've all seen how great my self control is with em lol fucking bought like 70 boxes intending to sell 40e a strip (mad money to be made here on em) but only sold a few strips n munched the rest...good times but I know I'll be at it again lol can never stay away


yeah diclazepam ive had a few times now they deffo do the job, stay away from the vals lax they grip you badly mate when your on a binge.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> ...hands down my favourite drug. Did I tell u lads...


Is this when you lost your password?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

I know man its a fucking cunt but sooo cosy n reassuring at the same time lol ill stick with the etozalam for now n come my bday I'll only get a box of vals n a gram of coke or so...n 10 or so clomazapam...once I don't buy it in bulk for sale I won't do full lax haha it's just really fucking hard.thing is I don't even get the same cravings for speed just something about vals that the dogs nuts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Is this when you lost your password?


exactly haha id bought like 70 boxes since i was getting em for like a tenner a box or so n over here i can sell a box for 80e but me being me i munched em all.got so bad one day i walked into my room to finish trimming n id already done it all haha


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)

i get really spun on weed and coffee, I cldnt imagine havin other interests. my mind is already severely distracted.


that story is like drug lore. knew a guy who was friends w guy- _boss man,_ had a great line on dentist grade laughing gas, always traveled w his personal tank. got so bad he nearknee lost the use of his legs. he's ok now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Yay dn got another free sample of weed on its way lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> i get really spun on weed and coffee, I cldnt imagine havin other interests. my mind is already severely distracted.
> 
> 
> that story is like drug lore. knew a guy who was friends w guy- _boss man,_ had a great line on dentist grade laughing gas, always traveled w his personal tank. got so bad he nearknee lost the use of his legs. he's ok now


I was the biggest coffee drinker was a member on a site n would get samples but doctors orders I'd to stop as my anxiety brings on my tremors more so (I've essential tremors) ...I still drink a nice cup here n there but it doesn't do me any favours


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)

I've had weed tremors, but i think it's thc, temperature and blood sugar related ha. hasn't happened in years. may have been the excess butane residuals in some bho i was crackn out on. I've got _the coffee _bad


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> your 1 thick northan fucker sometimes makka lol but fair dos you stuck it out in the thread and never seen a angry post from ya lol
> 
> well like a cunt i couldnt resist ate a silver bar for breakfast prob not the best idea whilst on antibiotics but very nice pills.


The fuckin penny just dropped lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

I've had a few e's in my life but that's as far as I've gone with pills I'll prob drop dead or get addicted to them and lose my wife kids ect


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I've had a few e's in my life but that's as far as I've gone with pills I'll prob drop dead or get addicted to them and lose my wife kids ect


Probe lol

Here's that pineapple haze I was on about 12/12 from seed except the first week from popping 24 I don't know the breeder it was a gift off a mate hopefully not much longer left now


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

looks nice mate big ol plant too.

@Pompeygrow 

e's aint addictive mate, proper pills aka the darknet dutchies are some fucking buzz hard to beat tbh but take too much from my experience anyway can cause depression.


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Fuck me someone else killed were I am it seems like it's every month now


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> Fuck me someone else killed were I am it seems like it's every month now


lol every month lol try living in london then when its everyday! so glad i got out that shithole yrs ago, sounds like you could do with a move makka especially considering all the heat at ya grows n jealous peoples you got about ya.


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Ye she a big bitch I just left her do her thing stay away from grow ad much as poss these days with all snitches around I'm just waiting to for the right spot to turn up I wanna get out the city and and somewhere quiet on the edges of the sticks but it's pricey in them Lil villages man lol but I will be moving soon this year it's my only option left that makes sense m8


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> Ye she a big bitch I just left her do her thing stay away from grow ad much as poss these days with all snitches around I'm just waiting to for the right spot to turn up I wanna get out the city and and somewhere quiet on the edges of the sticks but it's pricey in them Lil villages man lol but I will be moving soon this year it's my only option left that makes sense m8


deffo mate sounds like a move would be for the best, and when you no its the only option left thats making any sense get it done before all this ag around your grows etc gets you in the shit.

did you have a good crimbo then geezer?


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> deffo mate sounds like a move would be for the best, and when you no its the only option left thats making any sense get it done before all this ag around your grows etc gets you in the shit.
> 
> did you have a good crimbo then geezer?


Yeah not bad thanks kids was happy so I was lol u know how it is man haha skinted me tho was pissed last night n give mi peg a black ear threw a soft teddy but it had hard thing init fuk me a laughed when I seen it this morn highlight of year lol
You do out m8 or take it easy with the family?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> Probe lol
> 
> Here's that pineapple haze I was on about 12/12 from seed except the first week from popping 24 I don't know the breeder it was a gift off a mate hopefully not much longer left now
> 
> View attachment 3575649


She looks big m8 lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> Yeah not bad thanks kids was happy so I was lol u know how it is man haha skinted me tho was pissed last night n give mi peg a black ear threw a soft teddy but it had hard thing init fuk me a laughed when I seen it this morn highlight of year lol
> You do out m8 or take it easy with the family?


lolol you evil git ''highlight of year''

my crimbo wasnt too bad mate was me 1st ive not spent with me kids so was abit strange i was down at me mums n sisters tho so was still a nice enough time just abit weird not seeing the kid on xmas day, see them on the 27th tho got me lil boy a 10'' tablet and me girl a xbox 360 with that kinect thingy they loved there presents so that was nice n the ex let me stay over n slip her one so wasnt too sad lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Get that xbox 360 flashed m8 then can download all the games ect


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Get that xbox 360 flashed m8 then can download all the games ect


shes only 5 mate barely nos how to use a controller lol i got it more for the kinect cause shes into her dancing n gos to a few dancing clubs etc i had a go, fucking thing almost killed me lol


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> shes only 5 mate barely nos how to use a controller lol i got it more for the kinect cause shes into her dancing n gos to a few dancing clubs etc i had a go, fucking thing almost killed me lol


Lol u had goodun then man I'm glad n the kids love that just dance on kinect it's a killer tho keep inhaler handy me lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeh man they are good I got one we play the bowling game and sports games ect they are good just got my boy xbox 1 for crimbo not seen the cunt since lol he is 12 tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

My little 5 year old girl plays on my ps4 on gta no sound ofc she just likes getting in and out of cRs driven about


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> My little 5 year old girl plays on my ps4 on gta no sound ofc she just likes getting in and out of cRs driven about


you carnt buy a 360 with kinect new nowdays too old ending up getting it from ebay 160 but was all boxed n looked good as new was happy with it anyways, came with a load of game gta 5 included my ex would fucking kill me tho if i let her play it lolol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 1, 2016)

My 9 year old boy loves gta he's got 4 and 5 for his 360. I don't believe this shit that games fuck with kids so I let him play whatever he wants, he's old enough to know it's just a game and not to say or do that shit in real life.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> My 9 year old boy loves gta he's got 4 and 5 for his 360. I don't believe this shit that games fuck with kids so I let him play whatever he wants, he's old enough to know it's just a game and not to say or do that shit in real life.


i agree hulk but in the next breath theres a big difference in understanding from age 5 to age 9, i personally wouldnt want my 5yr old playing it aint just the its a game not real life thing but them cut scenes when they sniffing etc i dunno mate think they abit young for that.


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> My 9 year old boy loves gta he's got 4 and 5 for his 360. I don't believe this shit that games fuck with kids so I let him play whatever he wants, he's old enough to know it's just a game and not to say or do that shit in real life.


Agreed kids know better if taught that way from start


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeh that's true like I said she only runs about getting on out cars it eyes putting her on drive club the crew project cars ect but because u can't get out car she don't wanna know she started off just playing FIFA on the trainning ground


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

why all yous play that fucking filth?!? aka fifa!

pro evo is whats its about when talking footy games, got me a ps4 finally loving pro again reminds me of me youth lol fuck i been playing that game before it was even called pro evo and was winning soccer eleven lol


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Lol old school sensible soccer 
Pro evo is a lot more realistic on the ball I think


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol old school sensible soccer
> Pro evo is a lot more realistic on the ball I think


member sensible soccer on the master system the lil players lolol flashback lolol

i member being distraught when i opened me master system n there was no alex the kid game?!? took me a good while a few tears maybe lol til i found it was pre installed on the console lol


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Ye Lil dots screen lol was the shit tho at the time 
I just got a xbox 1 been playing that evil within shits scary for real had me jumping at 1st


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> member sensible soccer on the master system the lil players lolol flashback lolol
> 
> i member being distraught when i opened me master system n there was no alex the kid game?!? took me a good while a few tears maybe lol til i found it was pre installed on the console lol


Lmao that's funny 
Mine had sonic on it I was wounded cause I wanted Alex to man haha


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

That car level was best


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

heart club classics get IN!!!!

these silverbars are some tasty pills i must admit up there with the dominos or green androids.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

I remember Adidas power soccer just to press triangle and x together to do a predator kick used to make the goal keeper fall behind the goal


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

On the mega drive had a game called skate used to hold on the bk of cars and hit other ppl with chains and stuff to knock them off and the ice hocky game used to have fights on can't remember what it was called tho


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

there was sooo many footy games back in the day nowdays its pro or fifa, can ya remember the mega cd? from sega? was before the saturn fuck that was a shitty console lol but seemed so cool at the time cd games omg!!! lolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeh man I've had most consoles I had a. Atari b4 the first Nintendo with space invaders lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Fuck I feel old


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

First ps was about 20 years ago


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> First ps was about 20 years ago


i had one back in the day called a phillips cdi was b4 ps1 and cd games thought it was the nuts but obvs never took on and died a death, use to love me amiga 1200 aswel before pc's where about fuck i spent some time on that play championship manager before it was called football manager.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

And the old comador 64


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Used to piss me off putting take in waitting for it to load then the counting thing crashed and had to start all over again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

makka said:


> That car level was best


That's the first level on alexx the kid....wank when u find out it was ur dad testing u all the time hHa took me ages to finish it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Lads youd love my gaff ive all em consoles lads mentioned lol when I was growing up we were dirt broke so when I got older I started collecting em...and yes I've alexx the kid n all haha and yes I still play em but the newest console I have is the Xbox haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Mother fuckers forget to mention the classics like mortal combat, Duke nukem...heck even castle wolfenstein


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

Me n a group of my lads still have smoking sessions with retro gMes ahits awesome for the old memory lane razzz


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Time to kick ass and chew bubble gum and I'm all outta gum


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

See classics if I've kids imma sit em down n tell em to kill those whores lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2016)

I used to play space invaders down the leisure centre for 10 p a game when it came out, so much bettr than pong or WE it was called


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2016)

If I ever won a load of dosh I love a room full of em arcade games


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> See classics if I've kids imma sit em down n tell em to kill those whores lol


Lol already have


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

Smoking some widow X amoze bit tacky still but nice it remindse of slh with a touch of diesel or somat slouched in corner of sofa with dre on lol arcade games was good man track n field was best 4 me


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 1, 2016)

track n field was the fucking 1!!! i member the later ps1 versions etc n running a clipper lighter over the 2 buttons was alot quicker than your fingers sub 8sec 100m get in loolol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2016)

Haha yeh the old clipper that was Quality


----------



## makka (Jan 1, 2016)

The blisters at 1st tho lol I use to let mi nail grow so I could kill everyone onit lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Morning boys my wife doing her nut at the min with that mh and the hps doing £20 a week in elc lol told her only 4-5 weeks Then the money will be there for it to pay it self so shut up get bk in the kitchen and do the pots


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Alright lads 
Pomps I'm doing 50 a week n the nothing else on in gaff cept TV n stereo lol speculate to accumulate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Haha what u got then 4 lights running


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine costs about £35 a week running a veg n flower tent etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

That's what I mean so it's cheap lol she will moan when I up grade the 600 ten to a 800 cos then I'll get a 400w insted of the 250


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

There's a program on 420 that gives a guild on how much it cost plus the lumens per square foot ect


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

My KWh is like 17.17


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Ffs u 2anks lol im paying 18c per kwh...our bills like 380 on average. But she's seen me when I'm not growing do she prefers I stay indoors lol. Yes sex on 3 have shown one being the super fast sassy one I was hoping would be fem so she's definitely getting clones (dbxl) now I'm hoping a cheese bukakke will show n ill kill the rest.only wanna grow 4 but 5 max n I'd say my 600w bulb may b3 on its second grow so I'll over drive her but ill wait for the leccy bill to come in first cuz when she's on overdrive my bills 500+ lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm I'm pay as you go lol just been looking at other suppliers and I can get it down to 12.59kwh just gotta pay the last £9 debit of then I'm going to change save £120 a year just on the grow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Unfortunately that's the best I could source.will be giving another look tbh but I've only just changed providers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

That new one that's just come out ovo Is cheapest here can even top up by text lol


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

2 600s a 400 a 150 and 2 cfl 20 watt plus heaters heat mat 2 extractors 6 " and a 4" intake plus pumps n shit lol


Pompeygrow said:


> Haha what u got then 4 lights running


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

makka said:


> 2 600s a 400 a 150 and 2 cfl 20 watt plus heaters heat mat 2 extractors 6 " and a 4" intake plus pumps n shit lol


Don't need the heating on in ur place then lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> That new one that's just come out ovo Is cheapest here can even top up by text lol


I'll have to look into that mate. Thanks bud


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'll have to look into that mate. Thanks bud


X2


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Don't need the heating on in ur place then lol


I wish lol its still Baltic when I go in that's stuffs in a open attic sealed up and the 400s in a tent up there but my temps have only been 22/23 recently albeit 1 600 is in a tube


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Try bare bulb


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Just worked it out I can save £17.27 a month on my 2 lights 600 and the 250


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

I needs to get a new reflector one with a better light spred I'm still useing a cheap euro reflector any one used a PARABOLIC ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

My aircooled hood cost like 35 quid lol still going strong but I've a magnum xxx in my basket but she's over 200 quid so a bit steep


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeh just want something better then I have been looking at PARABOLIC or a cooled reflector ready for the summer


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Try bare bulb


Yeah one 600 is lax and I've just not been bothered upto now bout the other think I could use the extra heat tbh now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeh man just the summer it will be a killer in the loft lol I had my cuttings in the loft last summer under a 600 it was well fucking hot and mine wasn't sealed fiderglass everywhere lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh just want something better then I have been looking at PARABOLIC or a cooled reflector ready for the summer


cooled hood all the way man you'd be shocked how close u can have em to ur girls. Look up the magnum xxx she's my dream hood but alot of cheaper ones out there as stated mine was 30 odd quid n still going n there are aome like the magnum just not brand named that'll set u back only 80 odd quid but we'll worth it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

makka said:


> Yeah one 600 is lax and I've just not been bothered upto now bout the other think I could use the extra heat tbh now


exactly man hang her vertically n ur girls will love it.take advantage of the cold temps


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

I only wanted it for the summer in the winter I needs the heat from the light lol how much lumens do u lose with the glass in roughly


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I only wanted it for the summer in the winter I needs the heat from the light lol how much lumens do u lose with the glass in roughly


Not exactly sure definite decrease I seen it about 15% I'd say that's on a cooltube not coolshade


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

15% better then 95f lol


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Lol agreed man foxtail frenzy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeh fuck that just starting to get the hang of this shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

What u boys up to anyway


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Chilling wid a j it's a lonely life this grower business lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> My aircooled hood cost like 35 quid lol still going strong but I've a magnum xxx in my basket but she's over 200 quid so a bit steep


I wanna get rid of one of those, in fact I got quite a few things I don't use like digi ballsts lumatek and aircooled lights


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

I could do with a couple of new reflectors meself, mine are all a bit battered up. Might spend a few pound after this run when trying to set up the RDWC for next run. Need a proper meter for reading temp and shit in the res aswell, they ain't cheap but worth it I suppose


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't have the need for aircooled lights tbh, the heats good at this time of year and ive a big enough extractor to cool them in summer


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

U need a autogrow intell iodise controller lol a bit pricey lol but would be the nuts I think


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> U need a autogrow intell iodise controller lol a bit pricey lol but would be the nuts I think


I don't care what it's called I wanna know the price lol? I seen one that does temp, ec and pH for about £125


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

You can get cheaper ones off eBay but I don't mind spending a bit


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> U need a autogrow intell iodise controller lol a bit pricey lol but would be the nuts I think


Just looked them up pomps ye cunt, its a fuckin 8 plant system that could be snapped up anytime so I don't think I'll be investing in one of them. Now if we could do it legally I'd be on it, fuck if we could do it legally I can get access to a 15 bedroom house, I'd have her filled


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Haha yeh for sure m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Only prob is if it came legally the price would drop right down


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

That kits only about £1800 lol, be fuckin some bit of kit for RDWC tho, would keep it all perfect all the time, bouta make a difference to doin it by hand


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Only prob is if it came legally the price would drop right down


Aye I know but just grow more. By the time they tax it you would still get good enough money for it selling it with no tax, still be a black market for it the same as america. I watched a documentary about weed in America and ther was a lad claiming he was still getting $10 a gram for it which was a third of the despensarys price


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I wanna get rid of one of those, in fact I got quite a few things I don't use like digi ballsts lumatek and aircooled lights


I might buy it off u mind linking the make n model?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeh I guess man every one will always buy it in in the black market kids will still sell it .7 for £10 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh I guess man every one will always buy it in in the black market kids will still sell it .7 for £10 lol


When I started on here I got 50 for 3g, that's 450 an o an a gram leftover lol, all my stuff went like that then a m8 got busted so I knocked that on the head. If it came legal in some way I'd probly have to drop to you English lads prices lol. And don't but in relax I'm no talking fuckin yo yos here lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I might buy it off u mind linking the make n model?


too big to post over there man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 2, 2016)

if u growing for percy then legalisation is the best for you, but if u growin to sell a few ozs then any change in the staus quo will be a bit scary, rec decrim is the best way for most of us


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

How about the lumatek mate what model? Always nice having a backup I'll post u the dosh if needs be n whilst the the post office get a price on the hoods man I'll happily pay a bit extra


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> if u growing for percy then legalisation is the best for you, but if u growin to sell a few ozs then any change in the staus quo will be a bit scary, rec decrim is the best way for most of us


Aye even if we could just grow a few plants zedd and not have to worry about being seen with a bag of pebbles and shit like that m8, no one would know if u had 2 or 200


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I grows for Percy but I some how grows to much so sell some to cover cost


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Haven 5 4ft plants mite have something to do with it lol


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Wonder how cheap it would get on the oz if decrim really happened?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

makka said:


> Wonder how cheap it would get on the oz if decrim really happened?


Don't think it being just decriminalised would make a lot of difference to the price, would just make it easier on us


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

makka said:


> Wonder how cheap it would get on the oz if decrim really happened?[/QUOTE


just a decrim wouldnt lower prices that much, full on legal maybe but not just a decrim all that does is make small amounts not a crime your still get nicked for running big ops etc or caught with large amounts


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> just a decrim wouldnt lower prices that much, full on legal maybe but not just a decrim all that does is make small amounts not a crime your still get nicked for running big ops etc or caught with large amounts


Would probly be an end to the likes of stopping a lad in his car, finding a gram of weed and then searching his house? It's just shit like that that fucks me off, the little things


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Would probly be an end to the likes of stopping a lad in his car, finding a gram of weed and then searching his house? It's just shit like that that fucks me off, the little things


dunno bout the car they just brought out the drug driving tests and laws etc but yeah the small amounts caught on people you aint getting nicked for frees up police n courts etc Portugal done it yrs ago hard drugs aswel. 

i carnt see UK being legal any time soon tbh maybe a downgrade to cat C again but not legal like some states in the us.


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Its the lil things what get ya caught like our kid on that bike at least if it did get full on legal we would have a headstart on stuff


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2016)

It's stupid really as alcohol and smoking kills more ppl then that


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

i personally dont think it should be legal either, ok weed may not cause mental illness but i no for a fact that it can bring mental illness to the forefront if its already in you, have seen some seriously fucked up people from weed alone again ok yes they obvs had probs in there mind but heavy smoking brought it out more and intensified it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

And sadly for ireland we're decades behind but hey less competition for me haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> dunno bout the car they just brought out the drug driving tests and laws etc but yeah the small amounts caught on people you aint getting nicked for frees up police n courts etc Portugal done it yrs ago hard drugs aswel.
> 
> i carnt see UK being legal any time soon tbh maybe a downgrade to cat C again but not legal like some states in the us.


Me neither m8, can't see it for a good while, maybe cat c like u say, I can still dream lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh definitely dude if you've predisposition to psychosis u really shouldn't smoke pot


1stblood...... said:


> i personally dont think it should be legal either, ok weed may not cause mental illness but i no for a fact that it can bring mental illness to the forefront if its already in you, have seen some seriously fucked up people from weed alone again ok yes they obvs had probs in there mind but heavy smoking brought it out more and intensified it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> And sadly for ireland we're decades behind but hey less competition for me haha


I just read a fuckin story the other day about your would be closer than us to decriminalising it, as well as harder drugs and all and I think they were right


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i personally dont think it should be legal either, ok weed may not cause mental illness but i no for a fact that it can bring mental illness to the forefront if its already in you, have seen some seriously fucked up people from weed alone again ok yes they obvs had probs in there mind but heavy smoking brought it out more and intensified it.


I had a m8 with psychosis, weed brought it on even more, was OK with hash tho....ended up he disappeared and I reckon he topped himself in the ocean or something going by his past so I totally agree....still make it legal to fuck, everyone should have a choice


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Not gonna happen man its bullshit! It's still technically illegal to blasphemy ffs. They say these things but they never follow through. Mings the only chap trying but the rest don't give a fuck even though the tax on it alone will sort the country out....fuckers still think it's a gateway drug ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Tbh I hope it's never legal but if it is imma open up a German food restaurant with a smoking room upstairs lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a m8 with psychosis, weed brought it on even more, was OK with hash tho....ended up he disappeared and I reckon he topped himself in the ocean or something going by his past so I totally agree....still make it legal to fuck, everyone should have a choice


i seen some fucked up people from just smoke in the nuthouse, and most where very young lads yeah i agree to a point people should have a choice but in the next breath if its legal then its more available to kids and stronger gear than the shit on the streets, mental illness runs all threw my old mans side of the family n maybe my own kids i dont no? they only young but would i want them to have easy access to highgrade so it could possibly bring it out no i wouldnt.

just imo mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i seen some fucked up people from just smoke in the nuthouse, and most where very young lads yeah i agree to a point people should have a choice but in the next breath if its legal then its more available to kids and stronger gear than the shit on the streets, mental illness runs all threw my old mans side of the family n maybe my own kids i dont no? they only young but would i want them to have easy access to highgrade so it could possibly bring it out no i wouldnt.
> 
> just imo mate.


Totally get where ur coming from m8, I ain't got no kids so don't think of it that way, if it works elsewhere why wouldn't it work here tho?

My m8 that had psychosis, he was in and outta the nut house, I know a few lads that were fuckin delivering him up es while he was in the the pricks.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Totally get where ur coming from m8, I ain't got no kids so don't think of it that way, if it works elsewhere why wouldn't it work here tho?


who says it works apart from the tax n money it generate for them legal states, you got youngsters in them states who only smoke shatter etc lol what they gonna be like in 10,20 yrs? we dont no yet...

i sold my fair share of green smoked more than me share but never have i thought its just a harmless drug tbh maybe thats cause heavy use does send me pretty nuts always has, a drug is a drug imo they all bad for you just some more than others.


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

It defo messes ya mind when ya smoking 24/7 I know a few lads who was props outgoing n shit n worked n now they literally don't come out the house I reckon its what's hapnin in ya life at the time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i seen some fucked up people from just smoke in the nuthouse, and most where very young lads yeah i agree to a point people should have a choice but in the next breath if its legal then its more available to kids and stronger gear than the shit on the streets, mental illness runs all threw my old mans side of the family n maybe my own kids i dont no? they only young but would i want them to have easy access to highgrade so it could possibly bring it out no i wouldnt.
> 
> just imo mate.


mental illness is hereditary dude let's just say me n my sister got rightly fucked over. She's severe OCD coupled with anxiety, depression n so on n I'm actually lucky I've just the anxiety so ur right there


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Sayibg that pots never bothered me. Bewn smoking longer than i havent n it helps with my ADHD


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> mental illness is hereditary dude let's just say me n my sister got rightly fucked over. She's severe OCD coupled with anxiety, depression n so on n I'm actually lucky I've just the anxiety so ur right there


snap lol got a shafting meself depression,anxiety bit of pyschosis now n then lol got 2 sisters aswel but 1 has a different dad we didnt find out till we where older but shes the only sane 1 out the 3 of us...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who says it works apart from the tax n money it generate for them legal states, you got youngsters in them states who only smoke shatter etc lol what they gonna be like in 10,20 yrs? we dont no yet...
> 
> i sold my fair share of green smoked more than me share but never have i thought its just a harmless drug tbh maybe thats cause heavy use does send me pretty nuts always has, a drug is a drug imo they all bad for you just some more than others.


Maybe i don't know enough about it m8, or maybe I'm too selfish and thinking on meself but they've gotta do something with it ffs, it just isn't right the way it is


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Maybe i don't know enough about it m8, or maybe I'm too selfish and thinking on meself but they've gotta do something with it ffs, it just isn't right the way it is


i think you just not experienced the bad sides mg you work all day mate n come home get ya smoke on its not controlled your life or sent you nuts and theres millions of smokers like you, any of us selling never want full legal anyways that deffo will lower prices etc lol downgraded again to cat C i think personally is the way to go hopefully and its happend before so you never no could again.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> snap lol got a shafting meself depression,anxiety bit of pyschosis now n then lol got 2 sisters aswel but 1 has a different dad we didnt find out till we where older but shes the only sane 1 out the 3 of us...


My quack said my depressions linked to my social anxiety but I think I'm bi polar cuz I get mad highs then I crash so bad I don't even leave the bed. N it's been proven ppl born with lower levels of either seritonin or dopamine tend to be more impulsive n are more inclined to do drugs so hay it's not our fault we do drugs haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

A cunt of a childhood tends to help aswell lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i think you just not experienced the bad sides mg you work all day mate n come home get ya smoke on its not controlled your life or sent you nuts and theres millions of smokers like you, any of us selling never want full legal anyways that deffo will lower prices etc lol downgraded again to cat C i think personally is the way to go hopefully and its happend before so you never no could again.


What you think of the whole medical side of it tho, something has to happen there like? The m8 I had that disappeared is the only one I know that i seen that really suffered from weed


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> A cunt of a childhood tends to help aswell lol


I had a good childhood, got most things I wanted,,,,,,,, as well as e's at 13 lol


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

depression is a horrible thing luckily its never had me bad or out but my sis got it bad shes lke a yoyo but kills weed n i think that makes it worse for her tbh she got it off the mam and she got it off hers its defo genetic i cant say for sure but a think vlium makes it worse for ma sis


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Ive a mate that was insanely intelligent n he started smoking pot had a mad breakdown said he looked in the mirror n saw he'll n his face melting ffs two neighbours (both big fuck off farmers had to restraint him n he's not right to this day but he obsessed with religion so his psychotic episode was real demonic shit ...scary stuff man he's a great guy


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What you think of the whole medical side of it tho, something has to happen there like? The m8 I had that disappeared is the only one I know that i seen that really suffered from weed


i dunno bout curing cancer and all that malarky mate, but yeah off course it has it use's medically we been using it medically for 100s maybe 1000s of yrs now, relax's you, increase's your appetite, helps with pain deffo it has its use's on a medical side if taken right and not abused.

i think alot of my opinion mg comes from what it does to me personally and i no how it can send me nuts on top of seeing alot of people over the years much the same as me and many far worse, but im and the people i talk of are the minority most peeps can smoke it and be fine even abuse it and still be fine.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i dunno bout curing cancer and all that malarky mate, but yeah off course it has it use's medically we been using it medically for 100s maybe 1000s of yrs now, relax's you, increase's your appetite, helps with pain deffo it has its use's on a medical side if taken right and not abused.
> 
> i think alot of my opinion mg comes from what it does to me personally and i no how it can send me nuts on top of seeing alot of people over the years much the same as me, but im and the people i talk of are the minority most peeps can smoke it and be fine even abuse it and still be fine.


As u say m8 like all other drugs, u can either handle it or u a can't I suppose


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a good childhood, got most things I wanted,,,,,,,, as well as e's at 13 lol


Man I lived with my mom n sister but when my dad was in the picture it was a right cunt.one example was he said to my sister if she counted all the coins in a bottle she could keep em so my mom helped her n he smashed the bottle off her head ffs he turned her into an alcoholic eventually we moved it ireland. She literally took me n my sister n left didn't take anything with her.shit really messed with her.shes not dated another man since. N yrs later I was chatting about it to her n she believed it was her fault n she deserved it ffs what kinda a cunt does that to a woman.yrs later he tried to contact me I said if he called again I'd kill his NEW family.last I heard of him the cunt. He was fairly minted but refused to spend money. When my mom was learning to drive shed to use cardboard boxes cuz he wouldn't let her use his car the fucking cunt


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive a mate that was insanely intelligent n he started smoking pot had a mad breakdown said he looked in the mirror n saw he'll n his face melting ffs two neighbours (both big fuck off farmers had to restraint him n he's not right to this day but he obsessed with religion so his psychotic episode was real demonic shit ...scary stuff man he's a great guy


The lad I'm on about left a party one time after a night on pills, went home for a shower and shaved his whole body hair...he came back and showed me lol, says he could see stuff crawling on his skin so decided shave all his hair off to get rid....fuckin nuts the shit this lad done and unbelievable how much weed brought it on...wasn't even that bad on the e's without the smoke


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> As u say m8 like all other drugs, u can either handle it or u a can't I suppose


thats its mate differents bodys n minds can handle different things would be a fucking boring old world if we where all the same lol is the same with the benzos i think a potentially lethal dose of valium/diazepam so says the docs is 100mg and yeah im shore that has killed many people but that just a mild buzz to me lol we all different,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man I lived with my mom n sister but when my dad was in the picture it was a right cunt.one example was he said to my sister if she counted all the coins in a bottle she could keep em so my mom helped her n he smashed the bottle off her head ffs he turned her into an alcoholic eventually we moved it ireland. She literally took me n my sister n left didn't take anything with her.shit really messed with her.shes not dated another man since. N yrs later I was chatting about it to her n she believed it was her fault n she deserved it ffs what kinda a cunt does that to a woman.yrs later he tried to contact me I said if he called again I'd kill his NEW family.last I heard of him the cunt. He was fairly minted but refused to spend money. When my mom was learning to drive shed to use cardboard boxes cuz he wouldn't let her use his car the fucking cunt


Good ridens too the fucker then, I grew up on a council estate obviously lol, my dad opened his own business and shit and we moved out but always stayed around flk from there...we were far from minted but camnt complain...I've always been one to work, since I was like 11 in my dad business, 50p an hour ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah I'm the same I'd say it's down to how ur brain processes that shit.it makes us feel normal ffs


1stblood...... said:


> thats its mate differents bodys n minds can handle different things would be a fucking boring old world if we where all the same lol is the same with the benzos i think a potentially lethal dose of valium/diazepam so says the docs is 100mg and yeah im shore that has killed many people but that just a mild buzz to me lol we all different,


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Good ridens too the fucker then, I grew up on a council estate obviously lol, my dad opened his own business and shit and we moved out but always stayed around flk from there...we were far from minted but camnt complain...I've always been one to work, since I was like 11 in my dad business, 50p an hour ffs


spent my whole life in a council estate with the mom working like 3 jobs then baby sitting at night.never got child support on Xmas st Vincent de Paul would sort us with brand name shit was amazing at the time lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Any u lads watchin ufc tonight, lax u can use ur powers and snoop in on my BT sport password if ye want lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Ive been drinking all day n popping em bad boys ill have a few more cNs n off to bed


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> spent my whole life in a council estate with the mom working like 3 jobs then baby sitting at night.never got child support on Xmas st Vincent de Paul would sort us with brand name shit was amazing at the time lol


Most my family still live there m8, I just don't like the whole thing anymore, folk running in and outta ur house all the time, always folk round, guess that's what growing does to ye. my sis wouldn't move for the world. I told her she could have my house if anything ever happened and she says she wouldn't move


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 2, 2016)

whos on the card mg? any decent fights? 

use to love it back in the day but dont watch it much nowdays, have rewatched 1-10 loads of times thos where some good fights no weight limits very few rules and they would fight all the fights same night.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive been drinking all day n popping em bad boys ill have a few more cNs n off to bed


I'll probly sit up and watch some ufc, ain't been sleeping well lately anyway, get a bit more pissed and watch some of that till I fall asleep


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> whos on the card mg? any decent fights?
> 
> use to love it back in the day but dont watch it much nowdays, have rewatched 1-10 loads of times thos where some good fights no weight limits very few rules and they would fight all the fights same night.


Yeah think it's a big night m8, NI lad is fighting too I think. Main fight I think is Lawler and condit. I've only started getting int9 it lately


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Nah my moms house is my home even though i dont live there anymore but that'll eventually be my home home nothing bates where u grew up its got a propper home vibe. Not to entice I know everyone there. Even the gypsy are bang on if u grew up with em...not to mention the attics perfect for growing haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah my moms house is my home even though i dont live there anymore but that'll eventually be my home home nothing bates where u grew up its got a propper home vibe. Not to entice I know everyone there. Even the gypsy are bang on if u grew up with em...not to mention the attics perfect for growing haha


Mine bought me grand parents had before they passed and have said it would go to me, I also said my sis could take that but she wouldnt move there either, fuckin loves the estate lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah think it's a big night m8, NI lad is fighting too I think. Main fight I think is Lawler and condit. I've only started getting int9 it lately


Ahh fuck I wanted to watch that what times it on at ffs lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Mine bought me grand parents had before they passed and have said it would go to me, I also said my sis could take that but she wouldnt move there either, fuckin loves the estate lol


My sisters in the states but my mom said the house is both of ours so if anything happens I'll let her have it since she's my nephew but man I want that house lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> My sisters in the states but my mom said the house is both of ours so if anything happens I'll let her have it since she's my nephew but man I want that house lol


 Let her know you really want it before you ask her if shed like it, ur smart enough relax youll wing it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ahh fuck I wanted to watch that what times it on at ffs lol


U serious or takin the piss? The prelims on now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Let her know you really want it before you ask her if shed like it, ur smart enough relax youll wing it lol


she's a forensic accountant so she's a nice plCe over there but if needed she's a kid I'd be a cunt if j didn't give her first choice lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Ah cunt I'll watch it on youtube tomorrow. ..don't post any spoilers man lok


Mastergrow said:


> U serious or takin the piss? The prelims on now


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah cunt I'll watch it on youtube tomorrow. ..don't post any spoilers man lok


Why not watch it now m8, thot u were last man standing lol???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

I am but I'm well pissed wanna watch it sober lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

No point giving up now, ur not a quitern relax lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

All them yanks sounds the same on ufc, they lack fuckin passion IMO, all sound like forest gump to me loo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> No point giving up now, ur not a quitern relax lol


Whys that just in us? I shoulda said have a good nights sleep m8, I won't spoil it for u


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Well that creeds not a touch on old rockys wasted mi time


----------



## makka (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuked.com 
In morning lads


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Loool gezza gotta try.night lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Loool gezza gotta try.night lads


Can't knock your persistance anyway, at this time and full of drugs and your still asking lol. Have u never grew it m8?


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2016)

what a fucking fight that was. reminded me of rocky there towards the end lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2016)

Nah man never had the space to keep em till now so gut it I'll stock up lol


Mastergrow said:


> Can't knock your persistance anyway, at this time and full of drugs and your still asking lol. Have u never grew it m8?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Joint and bed for me, was a good fight @ghb

I think he was robbed tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Fuck it not waiting any longer for the rest to show sex imma flip tonight n take cuttings n shit tomorrow.theyre getting far 2 big


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

Mornin
Only ran out of tetleys ffs need that morning cuppa


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2016)

Sup homies..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Morning boys see the weather is nice Again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Could uv of possibly come off as anymore English lol


makka said:


> Mornin
> Only ran out of tetleys ffs need that morning cuppa


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Could uv of possibly come off as anymore English lol


Lol I try man 
Gonna give the clones a lil flower spray today the tips yellowing off already only been 5 or 6 days must be rooting early I think


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Mine usually root in 7 days n i just focus on high humidity...never fed a cutting. Lemme know how it goes


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Gotta up pot some of my clones tonight


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

This is by far the laziest grow I've done. Probably gonna pull em all out tonight n give em one last look for sex on the others n clean the tent n take a few cuttings but only from two at most as I've some girls visiting me n ill probably just do a full run of em next crop but if the dbxl is the same one I grew a while back she's a keeper...only took like 15+ beans to find her lol..fucking hate pheno hunting but it's my own fault


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mine usually root in 7 days n i just focus on high humidity...never fed a cutting. Lemme know how it goes


Takes me around 10 to 12 at this time year I thinks it's the cold but they have a heat mat I don't usually have a blemish on them but for some reason they pulling off the tips nothing a spray won't stop really I'm just fussy lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeh I'm gutted I lost my ssh m8 that was lovely selling £230 oz lol I was liven it I fucked it up abut this time tho as I was trying to give all the plants same nutes pp could handle more so next run have to mix 2 feeds up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Why dont u pop the dome in the corner of ur veg tent?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup homies..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

That's why it's taken me so long to get clones I wanted to make sure I can keep em for good so ive a tiny tent I'll keep em in that I use to store my cuttings. Gonna setup my 3x3 aswell just need to get a light for it,was thinking of a 300wcfl but ill probably go for a t5 they've gotten quite cheap


Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh I'm gutted I lost my ssh m8 that was lovely selling £230 oz lol I was liven it I fucked it up abut this time tho as I was trying to give all the plants same nutes pp could handle more so next run have to mix 2 feeds up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

I tried taken clones in a unheated propagater out if 5 one rooted but had stem rot but since I got the airocloner I'm getting 85% prob get more if I left them a bit longer


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

Already is slipper it's no biggy anyway another week n they be potted up and moving under a snuggly 400 for 4 weeks nufin but exo this run


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

Can't beat rr cubes imo but bubble cloners just as good


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3577182


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeh thing I like about it the most is put a 24w CFL there and forget about it for ten days lol lazy really but it works


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

That's y I liked them used a diy one for for about a year only thing what put me off was it was easy to break the roots when planting in pebbles


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeh I broke a few taken them out the net pots so I hat to cut all the bottoms off I only go in to coco so it's alright for me I wanna try dwc so think I'm going to buy the one pot plantit and see how it goes


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Howdy fuckers im only just recoverin from my 2 day new yrs bender ha so not worth it..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

How's it going man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> How's it going man


Ahh not to bad now but was fukn dien yesterday.. u hav a good 1


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Not as good as I would have liked but wife at work so I had the kids but I had a bit of entertainment As it all kicked off over the road loads of old bill ect


----------



## makka (Jan 3, 2016)

Love a bit drama self not included ofcourse lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Haha yeh u knows that I was a little curtain twicher


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

4 nice fems n 4 males...not 100% about one of the males but I'm happy with 4 under my 600w...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

That's all I used to have m8 but then moved on to 5 cos I had a lot of space still


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah im in a 4x4 so i do have alot of space n i was hoping for 5 fems but sure fuck it ill get the same yeild anyways


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

kin el that condit v lawler fight was a goodun one of the best i seen for yrs, can you draw in ufc? cause that was bloody close.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello guys.


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

nah condit absolutely mauled him except for two decent punches lawler landed


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Hello guys.


dafuck are you?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> nah condit absolutely mauled him except for two decent punches lawler landed


nar condit just throws alot of weak arse punch's n kicks but alot of them! he didnt hurt lawler at all that 1st or was it 2nd round knockdown was more of a push than a punch, fair play tho has got a solid chin.

state of condits face at the end compared to lawlers think he got more than 2 decent punches in lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

i was watching in bed like but i thought he was robbed myself


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

I hate u lol I was saving it for later


1stblood...... said:


> kin el that condit v lawler fight was a goodun one of the best i seen for yrs, can you draw in ufc? cause that was bloody close.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I hate u lol I was saving it for later


lol sorry lax lol still well worth a watch tho some real good fights and the lawler v condit was a qaulity fight.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Lol tis grand.my own fault for not watching it this morning on youtube


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Every time I lollypop I always think I took 2 much off lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Every time I lollypop I always think I took 2 much off lol


you never took enough you pussy! all those lowers you left on are going to branch out and waste energy which will make it harder to cut off later. be a man!.
lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

That's always the case but I'd say I've taken enough. U got any pics of that fireball? I'm really looking forward to the video but can't wait lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

nah mate not been to see them for a week lol, no heat in the house and the only on 10/14 so i reckon they'll be reet.

getting chopped regardless! on my last vid day 45 the fireballs is about 3:40, you can't see it too clearly but on the fan leaves the trichomes are literally on top of each other, seems to be even frostier than the glue hope its a nice smoke


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Think I've still a few fireballs actually...come to think of it all my gears breeders boutique...think I deserve some freebies sweet video as always man ur really doing their gear justice


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> dafuck are you?


Im dan lol. Im from uk, north east.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Im dan lol. Im from uk, north east.


hows ya doing DAn? this your 1st grow then mate?


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> hows ya doing DAn? this your 1st grow then mate?


Im doing ok 1stblood thanks, u? Yeah its my first grow.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

You guys think id have a problem with smell if i had no carbon scruber and exhaust? Its a small space 1 plant flowering at a time.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/#post-12183615


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Im doing ok 1stblood thanks, u? Yeah its my first grow.


not too bad just a boring ol sunday watched the spurs game, was a peach of a goal from delle ali, just dossing about now been playing abit of ps4 got bored n stuck blade trinity on the tele aint seen it in years, dont see much of wesley snipes about nemore?

best advice for a first grow DAn is read read and read some more, from what you learn from the reading apply to ya grow and learn from your own mistakes growing weed is a piece of piss but theres so many different ways to do it and every1 has there own opinions which can get very confusing to a newb so like i say best to learn from your own mistakes.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> You guys think id have a problem with smell if i had no carbon scruber and exhaust? Its a small space 1 plant flowering at a time.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/#post-12183615


that wont work mate, and yeah once them plants full on in flower they will stink so your need a decent enought filter n fan, is best to get the good or right equipment 1st time rather than having to keep replacing what dont work.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> not too bad just a boring ol sunday watched the spurs game, was a peach of a goal from delle ali, just dossing about now been playing abit of ps4 got bored n stuck blade trinity on the tele aint seen it in years, dont see much of wesley snipes about nemore?
> 
> best advice for a first grow DAn is read read and read some more, from what you learn from the reading apply to ya grow and learn from your own mistakes growing weed is a piece of piss but theres so many different ways to do it and every1 has there own opinions which can get very confusing to a newb so like i say best to learn from your own mistakes.





1stblood...... said:


> that wont work mate, and yeah once them plants full on in flower they will stink so your need a decent enought filter n fan, is best to get the good or right equipment 1st time rather than having to keep replacing what dont work.


Different opinions and methods.. Yeah i seen, thought i was mainlining but zeddd said that the vid linked isnt mainlining although the guy in vid says it is lol..

And better to get the right equipment straight away.. I tried building an exhaust out of a 12cm pc fan, not enough suck though, so i was thinking of getting this.

http://www.diy.com/departments/manrose-basic-vxf100s-bathroom-extractor-fan/256977_BQ.prd


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Different opinions and methods.. Yeah i seen, thought i was mainlining but zeddd said that the vid linked isnt mainlining although the guy in vid says it is lol..
> 
> And better to get the right equipment straight away.. I tried building an exhaust out of a 12cm pc fan, not enough suck though, so i was thinking of getting this.
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/manrose-basic-vxf100s-bathroom-extractor-fan/256977_BQ.prd


wont be enough DAn by wk 4-5 of flower when ya plants full of bud it will stink out ya whole house/flat whatever you need a proper filter and fan can get em fairly cheap of ebay and that, the more you put into the grow i.e good equipment etc the more you will get out of it.

telling people about your grow and getting grassed aswel as it being smelt out are ya easiest ways of getting nicked.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> wont be enough DAn by wk 4-5 of flower when ya plants full of bud it will stink out ya whole house/flat whatever you need a proper filter and fan can get em fairly cheap of ebay and that, the more you put into the grow i.e good equipment etc the more you will get out of it.
> 
> telling people about your grow and getting grassed aswel as it being smelt out are ya easiest ways of getting nicked.


Bugger, didnt want to spend loads on an exhaust but i guess its better then getting caught lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Bugger, didnt want to spend loads on an exhaust but i guess its better then getting caught lol


even if you only get a oz a piece from ya 3 plants that is what u got isnt it 3 plants? so yeah even a oz a piece when a oz is going for 200+ your get all your money back from the first grow and then your still got ur equipment for the next which is pure profit.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> even if you only get a oz a piece from ya 3 plants that is what u got isnt it 3 plants? so yeah even a oz a piece when a oz is going for 200+ your get all your money back from the first grow and then your still got ur equipment for the next which is pure profit.


Only growing for percy, i dont have connections to shift ozs lol, im not keeping all 3 just going to flower 1, i wouldnt have the space to do more.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Only growing for percy, i dont have connections to shift ozs lol, im not keeping all 3 just going to flower 1, i wouldnt have the space to do more.


its still profit mate cause its weed to smoke that you dont gotta pay for...

what light you using?


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> its still profit mate cause its weed to smoke that you dont gotta pay for...
> 
> what light you using?


A crap one lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/#post-12183615


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> A crap one lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/#post-12183615


lol i lil cfl grow hay, we all gotta start somewhere geezer.

done right you can pull off a half decent grow under cfl yous to be a old member called del666 who grew some lovely bud under cfl but really you want hps lighting but then that mean alot more equipment n heat etc.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lol i lil cfl grow hay, we all gotta start somewhere geezer.
> 
> done right you can pull off a half decent grow under cfl yous to be a old member called del666 who grew some lovely bud under cfl but really you want hps lighting but then that mean alot more equipment n heat etc.



Yeah man exactly.. I originally thought before i bought it, due to it been cfl there would be less heat and less smell. But guess not, i wouldnt mind but my friend flowers 4 plants at a time under 600hps and theres no smell other then in his cupboard (its a long cupboard) he has no exhaust, inlet or even a oscillating fan blowing his plants. (Thats his plants in my avatar)


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Yeah man exactly.. I originally thought before i bought it, due to it been cfl there would be less heat and less smell. But guess not, i wouldnt mind but my friend flowers 4 plants at a time under 600hps and theres no smell other then in his cupboard (its a long cupboard) he has no exhaust, inlet or even a oscillating fan blowing his plants. (Thats his plants in my avatar)


must be growing some low odour strain or something cause i no for fact that 4 exos under a 600 you would smell threw out the house maybe outside the front door without a proper filter n fan.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> must be growing some low odour strain or something cause i no for fact that 4 exos under a 600 you would smell threw out the house maybe outside the front door without a proper filter n fan.


He has a few, jack flash, speedy chili, caramel and critical. What is an exo? I seen you guys writing it but i aint heard that before.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> He has a few, jack flash, speedy chili, caramel and critical. What is an exo? I seen you guys writing it but i aint heard that before.


growing without a filter isnt ya best move but if it works for ya mate crack on, exo we speak about is the origanal exodus cheese clone-only dates back to the late 80s not to be confused with the ghs seed copy which is nowt like the original.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> growing without a filter isnt ya best move but if it works for ya mate crack on, exo we speak about is the origanal exodus cheese clone-only dates back to the late 80s not to be confused with the ghs seed copy which is nowt like the original.


Sweet, i like cheese. Think ill try the extractor fan, 16 quid and should actually get some air through it compared to my pc fan lol. If that dont work theres one on ebay for 39 quid that ive seen mentioned a few times (has a blue shell)


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-Plug-6-150mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-All-Sizes-/390686002408?nav=SEARCHSEARCH

This one.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Mines in full swing now 6 weeks from flip doing ok the pp at the Bk looking so much better then the rest tho for some reason cutting coming along nicely to every time I go in the room my mouth waters the smell is incredible


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Or theres this 20 quid

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/ST100-4-100mm-Inline-Bathroom-Shower-Hydroponics-Extractor-Fan-with-UK-Plug-/281661673554?nav=SEARCH

Or even this 19 quid

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponic-Grow-Room-Fan-Tent-Inline-Air-Extractor-for-Carbon-Filter-Duct-4-5-6-/201019108285?nav=SEARCH


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Mines in full swing now 6 weeks from flip doing ok the pp at the Bk looking so much better then the rest tho for some reason cutting coming along nicely to every time I go in the room my mouth waters the smell is incredible View attachment 3577491View attachment 3577494View attachment 3577496


Wow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-Plug-6-150mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-All-Sizes-/390686002408?nav=SEARCHSEARCH
> 
> This one.


hey Dan man finally decided to join us..that's a great fan I use it with my 600w n no problems...check out cheap fan speed controllers. First bloods right man wattage doesn't correlate to odor.every grower needs a carbon filter n that fan I linked is strong enough to suck odor through a filter n blow over ur bulb if you've an air cooled hood or tube


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Mines in full swing now 6 weeks from flip doing ok the pp at the Bk looking so much better then the rest tho for some reason cutting coming along nicely to every time I go in the room my mouth waters the smell is incredible View attachment 3577491View attachment 3577494View attachment 3577496


can't wait for the sample  lol jk loving your canopy man.whats in flowering?


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> hey Dan man finally decided to join us..that's a great fan I use it with my 600w n no problems...check out cheap fan speed controllers. First bloods right man wattage doesn't correlate to odor.every grower needs a carbon filter n that fan I linked is strong enough to suck odor through a filter n blow over ur bulb if you've an air cooled hood or tube


Do you not think i could get away with one of the others i linked below that one? Im in a cupboard with 1 flowering plant, i bet you got like 40 lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

@dan this little fellas nice n cheap n will help alot with that fan since shes a beast




i personally have a sms fan speed controller that reads the temps n adjusts the temp in accordance to what I've programmed in ie I've 26c set so she never passes that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> can't wait for the sample  lol jk loving your canopy man.whats in flowering?


Ssh an exo and 3 purple parasyie if I could get it to ya m8 I'd send a g over to ya


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Do you not think i could get away with one of the others i linked below that one? Im in a cupboard with 1 flowering plant, i bet you got like 40 lol.


They seem pretty weak but if ur sticking with cfls I'd suggest the strongest one but it's still fairly weak.id suggest getting a tent (70 odd quid) air cooled hood n that Blue fan with a 600w or 400w bulb with ballast remember if u get caught it's the same amount of time for say 3 small plants in a cupboard or 4 beasts in a tent.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Ssh an exo and 3 purple parasyie if I could get it to ya m8 I'd send a g over to ya


lovely canopy man n no worries.once I crop I might show u how it's done securely; )


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

When i started i was like urself dan had a little wardrobe n two plants with cfls then i came in here n was given the same bit of advice now ive a 4x4 with a 600w lol u can still keep the cupboard for starting deeds or clones or even a mother


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> They seem pretty weak but if ur sticking with cfls I'd suggest the strongest one but it's still fairly weak.id suggest getting a tent (70 odd quid) air cooled hood n that Blue fan with a 600w or 400w bulb with ballast remember if u get caught it's the same amount of time for say 3 small plants in a cupboard or 4 beasts in a tent.


Yeah eventually lol, you should relax lax lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Howd u know my old name?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Howd u know my old name?


cause he asked in the other thread yday who lax was ya paranoid git lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Howd u know my old name?


Im psychic lol, you 1stblood and master grow talking in other thread lol, ill stick to slipperbandit lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Looool my bad


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Haha he will start freaking out soon boarding up all his windows etc lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Looool my bad


I can see you through your webcam lololol shouldnt have told me about brute force slipper lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Nah ur grand call me lax I'd u like bud haha. We've had alot of old members that lost credibility coming back with puppet accounts so u caught me off guard n I was mashed yesterday lol


DANfour20 said:


> Im psychic lol, you 1stblood and master grow talking in other thread lol, ill stick to slipperbandit lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Your blu tack has slipped lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> I can see you through your webcam lololol shouldnt have told me about brute force slipper lol


that'd of been a program like RAT lol brute force uses a dictionary to crack passwords


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah ur grand call me lax I'd u like bud haha. We've had alot of old members that lost credibility coming back with puppet accounts so u caught me off guard n I was mashed yesterday lol


Im not one of those guys pal, i am who i am, even if i lost credibility (should i have gained some) i'd still use this name its my psn id and everything lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Nah ur grand man no worries there


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah ur grand man no worries there


Ok so i think ill get this lax, has 2 speeds, and im pretty sure with my little space should be more then adequate on low speed for the time been.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALE-XFLO100S-in-line-Mixed-Flow-4-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Extractor-Fan-UK-PLUG-/390620127959?nav=SEARCH


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah id something like that to start with but u cant use a fan speed controller on em two speed things


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah id something like that to start with but u cant use a fan speed controller on em two speed things


Lol theres always complications, ill keep looking.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

Nah man it should work find for ur cupboard as it's two speed settings...I assure you she'll be alot better than the last fan u posted


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 3, 2016)

that fan will do ya fine DAn and as said alot better than the 1st ya posted, only a tenner more aswel lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok ill order tht nxt week, im a while of flowering.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 3, 2016)

Evening fuckers. Last night off before I'm back to work tomorrow morning so what else is there to do but get absolutely steaming drunk and smoke a load of iso. Also got a cpl of lion bar pills off a guy my mate works with. Supposed to be 200mg so a little less than the 220 dutchies but still decent enough. My mate popped 1 last weekend and said it was a really nice pill !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

What the craic gary.my pills i ordered a while back never showed up hed said hell reship after the 2nd weed of jan.was 5audi200mg n one free 220mg so well see.waiting of a free sample of "the ultimate" weed landing any day now n two slow release oxy one the lad has em in stock (free of course) been drinking every day the last few weeks lol n all my etozalam are gone


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What the craic gary.my pills i ordered a while back never showed up hed said hell reship after the 2nd weed of jan.was 5audi200mg n one free 220mg so well see.waiting of a free sample of "the ultimate" weed landing any day now n two slow release oxy one the lad has em in stock (free of course) been drinking every day the last few weeks lol n all my etozalam are gone


I've only started popping pills again about a year ago after a 10 year break. I've had a few really good ones but also a cpl recently that just weren't the best quality. I just like my E's tho I'm not into the blues and downers, I just like my party drugs when I'm out with the boys !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2016)

The es were meant for when the gf was in Germany but imma save em once they land . definitely more into my downers n what's better than free drugs lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> The es were meant for when the gf was in Germany but imma save em once they land . definitely more into my downers n *what's better than free drugs* lol


More free drugs!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 3, 2016)

Free is always good no matter whT it is lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Pills arrived this morning n ffs it was actually dispatched when hed said ffs the 2nd of dec,talk about delays.also my weed sample landed woot woot im well happy some shapes will be thrown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2016)

back on it then eh lax, what's the sample of? silver bars by end of the week for me, though I've had a good break from them and feel much better for it.

EDIT: Ya fucker coins have gone up!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Id paid for the pills theyre 5 red audi think they're 220mg nice press n one free philipp plein @ a supposed 245 spread.
n just got a message saying the oxy are in stock so imma get 2 free oxy 2 looool
The weed sample is "the ultimate
" she's from Dutch passion n aparently from what I've read she's a cash cropper but it's got a great high 
I'm still pretty stoned lol gonna order his orange bud next n taxi hash


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah breaks are great but getting back in theres better haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2016)

I was looking at the hash on nucleus and it looks proper ropey for the most part. is that abraxas any good? I'm reluctant to jump ship with me stats just getting decent.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Abraxas ain't been online for months man I'm on dream market now n it's great u can add onto ur finalise up to 6 days so u can't get fucked over lol vendors need to be verified on other markets n great stats b4 they can ask for FE. The forum mods are active n all n she's always up so happy days


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Peaceandpot is there n all.ive a link if ur looking  http://lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion/?ai=189380


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 4, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening fuckers. Last night off before I'm back to work tomorrow morning so what else is there to do but get absolutely steaming drunk and smoke a load of iso. Also got a cpl of lion bar pills off a guy my mate works with. Supposed to be 200mg so a little less than the 220 dutchies but still decent enough. My mate popped 1 last weekend and said it was a really nice pill !


If its a lion on a shield be careful, been in the news this week, didnt say if they were tainted pills or if the ppl just couldnt handle the strength etc lol


http://www.youredm.com/2016/01/03/five-u-k-ravers-hospitalized-after-taking-lethal-ecstasy-pills/


----------



## erbNgrowa (Jan 4, 2016)

ghb said:


> nah mate not been to see them for a week lol, no heat in the house and the only on 10/14 so i reckon they'll be reet.
> 
> getting chopped regardless! on my last vid day 45 the fireballs is about 3:40, you can't see it too clearly but on the fan leaves the trichomes are literally on top of each other, seems to be even frostier than the glue hope its a nice smoke



dha fuck are you lmao


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Peaceandpot is there n all.ive a link if ur looking  http://lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion/?ai=189380


Guess i need tor for that? Tried using tor before couldn't get it working on my phone.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup tis very easy download tor n pop in the link i posted then register. Youtube PGP youll need that to securly send ur info


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yup tis very easy download tor n pop in the link i posted then register. Youtube PGP youll need that to securly send ur info


Got tor working on phone with orbot, i aint done tht pgp thing yet ill look later, stay away from them killer lions lax.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2016)

what size oxys u got lax? don't fancy sending grow gear by post im looking for someone to pick up with a car


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

2x 20mg slow release.no worries man.


----------



## makka (Jan 4, 2016)

Get the 100s lax they mong u right out lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> If its a lion on a shield be careful, been in the news this week, didnt say if they were tainted pills or if the ppl just couldnt handle the strength etc lol
> 
> 
> http://www.youredm.com/2016/01/03/five-u-k-ravers-hospitalized-after-taking-lethal-ecstasy-pills/


Yeah mate I seen about they ones. These are like the gold bars but instead of saying Gold on the pill it says Lion !


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

makka said:


> Get the 100s lax they mong u right out lol


theres no such thing as 100mg oxycontin, 5,10,20,40,80s think 60s, but no 100s.

there was once 160s! but they where discontinued ages ago.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 4, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> theres no such thing as 100mg oxycontin, 5,10,20,40,80s think 60s, but no 100s.


And this man knows his oxy so I don't doubt he's right lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Either way I'd die If I took 100mg lol he said I can Lick off the slow release or rub it of with a damp cloth so imma Lick that bitch n save em for come downs lol I've 6 pills with my name on em haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Either way I'd die If I took 100mg lol he said I can Lick off the slow release or rub it of with a damp cloth so imma Lick that bitch n save em for come downs lol I've 6 pills with my name on em haha


if ya intent on taking the slow release of which i personally dont advise especially to some1 with no opitate tolerance then you may as well go full wack and crush n sniff em.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> And this man knows his oxy so I don't doubt he's right lol.


makkas getting confused with ms contin morphine pills.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> if ya intent on taking the slow release of which i personally dont advise especially to some1 with no opitate tolerance then you may as well go full wack and crush n sniff em.


sounds like a challenge...ill do it for science!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> sounds like a challenge...ill do it for science!


lol thats what most do when abusing oxy, take of the slow release n sniff it, just go easy ya loon dont wana do a pulp fiction lol

i dunno bout the 20s and alot of people say its a waste but they can also be smoked.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Did any of ur missing packages turn up ? 32 days is a record for me waiting on a package that came from the uk? Hey man those are free oxy lol im just looking forward to seeing what all the buzz is about haha.ita coll ill get my dog to keep sketch on me n i wont go taking any baths or anything.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Did any of ur missing packages turn up ? 32 days is a record for me waiting on a package that came from the uk? Hey man those are free oxy lol im just looking forward to seeing what all the buzz is about haha.ita coll ill get my dog to keep sketch on me n i wont go taking any baths or anything.


nope still a no show on 3 different packages to 3 different addys, 1 of em was even a special delivery that the posty couldnt be arsed to look for the addy so said it didnt exist! even that still aint been returned to sender.

i said it before lax, only the 40s n 80s 2x20mg just dont feel the same as 1 40mg?! weird but true, the instant release 5s n 10s felt totally different aswel, have never spewed of a 40 or a 80 but the 5s n 10s i did.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Fuck that shit man did u atleast stay in escrow? i might take the slow release one first n see how i feel then sniff the other...lets just hope im not drinking that day cuz ill bump the lot or something stupid like that.ive 0 self control when pissed lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck that shit man did u atleast stay in escrow? i might take the slow release one first n see how i feel then sniff the other...lets just hope im not drinking that day cuz ill bump the lot or something stupid like that.ive 0 self control when pissed lol


none of em where orders from the darknet mate all have drugs of some sort in tho lol this yrs xmas post has been a fucking joke!

sounds like a plan, they are a lovely buzz its a super clean smack buzz, the states have a heroin epidemic going on cause of oxy and the likes off people get prescribed them from the doc then get hooked, and then carnt afford em smack is cheaper than oxy so the hit that instead.

so heres hoping they dont do the job for you or make ya sick cause they are a whole different league of badness compared to the benzos, worth a go now n then or just to tick of ya bucket list but seriously not something you wana be getting into on a regular.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

That's what you get for not relying on criminals for your drugs looool. I love watch those drugs Inc shows really looking forward to it in fairness but ill only do it the once lol n hey at least it's not valium haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Man I've ticked some boxes thanks to the dn lol I'd a choice between method or the oxy...didn't like the idea of the meth n not sleeping rather a nice dinner myself all cosy n shit


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man I've ticked some boxes thanks to the dn lol I'd a choice between method or the oxy...didn't like the idea of the meth n not sleeping rather a nice dinner myself all cosy n shit


methadone or methamphetamine? 

personally never tried either dont think i would ever bother with the methadone thats just another smacky buzz, the crystal still intrigues me a little id have to have a shitload of benzos on hand tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Methamphetamine n agree with the benzos that'd be a horrible come down lok


----------



## makka (Jan 4, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> theres no such thing as 100mg oxycontin, 5,10,20,40,80s think 60s, but no 100s.
> 
> there was once 160s! but they where discontinued ages ago.


Lol I thought he ment mscontin morphine sulphate continous


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

Evening lads hows thing... been lookin at a few campers to go the euros them things are fckn pricey


----------



## makka (Jan 4, 2016)

Evening m8 yeah they pricey was after one my self even shit ones are expensive


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

Thinkin bout one of these mesel lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

A guy over here is selling these 3-5 grand depending on spec


----------



## makka (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd well get around in one of em on mi own how much they mg


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

From 3-5 grand m8, obviously the one at 5 would have tv and shit, he says he'll be struggling to get his orders out for the euros tho, says once he put a pic up folk went nuts for them

Called teardrop caravans, be somewer over ther doin them I'm sure


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 4, 2016)

@Mastergrow have you thought about building one out of a old caravan or trailer? When I find the right van for my needs I'm going to build one myself for fishing and weekends away! I thought about getting a Mercedes sprinter and kitting out the inside with a kitchen, bed and big screen on the side wall or bulkhead, those vw camper vans/ transporters will always hold there money which is why folk settle for a different make camper... just food for thought!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

makka said:


> Evening m8 yeah they pricey was after one my self even shit ones are expensive


Yea fckn mad so it is ... im gonna start lookin around eastern europe im sure ya get a cheap 1 over there


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Thinkin bout one of these mesel lol


Dnt want a caravan tho man want a campervan


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt want a caravan tho man want a campervan


You just don't wanna be called a gypo lol, that's it ain't it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> @Mastergrow have you thought about building one out of a old caravan or trailer? When I find the right van for my needs I'm going to build one myself for fishing and weekends away! I thought about getting a Mercedes sprinter and kitting out the inside with a kitchen, bed and big screen on the side wall or bulkhead, those vw camper vans/ transporters will always hold there money which is why folk settle for a different make camper... just food for thought!!


I could easily m8, I'm a joiner and it would be easy enough but tbh I've no interest in one, was just showing these lads what you can get


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 4, 2016)

I see I see!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt want a caravan tho man want a campervan


Aye a camper would be the job m8, be easier drivin it round and I could see someone trying to steal them caravans.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Full of shit you gypsy lol u want a caravan n u know it


irish4:20 said:


> Dnt want a caravan tho man want a campervan


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Full of shit you gypsy lol u want a caravan n u know it


Lol, and if he had been growin relax he could have got himself a goodun


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Full of shit you gypsy lol u want a caravan n u know it


Im not like u ya lil bog warrior


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye a camper would be the job m8, be easier drivin it round and I could see someone trying to steal them caravans.


I cud see meslf stealin 1 of em ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, and if he had been growin relax he could have got himself a goodun


Wats growin got to do wit gettin 1 ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Im not like u ya lil bog warrior


go on da farmers! You wish u were as irish as us...damn city folk lol get ur arse n gear n grow ffs lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

$$$


irish4:20 said:


> Wats growin got to do wit gettin 1 ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> $$$


Il be ok wit that mate  ... takin 3 months of this yr doin a month in france then travel europe for a bit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Man wtf you know our stomachs ain't suited to that foreign quiseeeeeeeeen were made for mammy s cooking you'll starve in em other placed unless you get the mammy to post over ur dindins


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man wtf you know our stomachs ain't suited to that foreign quiseeeeeeeeen where made for mammy s cooking you'll starve in em other placed unless you get the mammy to post over ur dindins


Il survive on fast food man ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Fair point just remember we need half our body weight in spuds to keep optimal health.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fair point just remember we need half our body weight in spuds to keep optimal health.


French fries man ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Freedom fries*** funnily enough chips are Belgian..typical french


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Il be ok wit that mate  ... takin 3 months of this yr doin a month in france then travel europe for a bit


Fair play m8 a proper camper is what u need then

Haha,steal one, it'll make the trip all that more exciting lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Fair play m8 a proper camper is what u need then
> 
> Haha,steal one, it'll make the trip all that more exciting lol


Fck it man im doin it now before i cant and she dont mind so fck it ... just me and 1 mate for now but sure see how that goes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Make sure u get her preggers b4 u leave so she won't go staying on u lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Make sure u get her preggers b4 u leave so she won't go staying on u lol


Do wat she wants man ha  i know i will


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2016)

Lol no worries here man I'm not related to her so ive no interest looool


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2016)

gis an oxy to smoke lol trying to remember the feeling, smoked any good opium recently Rambo?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Fck it man im doin it now before i cant and she dont mind so fck it ... just me and 1 mate for now but sure see how that goes


pay a visit man


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> gis an oxy to smoke lol trying to remember the feeling, smoked any good opium recently Rambo?


no mate i tried the indian stuff and also the spanish stuff and to me its just a weak smack buzz, which really is what it is opium-morphine-smack im not too into that kinda buzz apart from the oxys strong smack just makes me spew bad yeah its a nice buzz but i carnt get passed the spewing Z lol thank fuck lol

oxy is the cleanest that sorta high you can get, hence why its alot more expensive than heroin.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Fck it man im doin it now before i cant and she dont mind so fck it ... just me and 1 mate for now but sure see how that goes


go for it irish before ya get too old mate or some bird traps ya with sprogs.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> pay a visit man


Might come bak through the uk man will let ya know


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 4, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> go for it irish before ya get too old mate or some bird traps ya with sprogs.


Thats it man hav to do it this yr fuk knows wen ireland be bak at the euros ha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Thats it man hav to do it this yr fuk knows wen ireland be bak at the euros ha


that aswel lmao prob have to wait another 20-30 yrs for that shit lol go for it mate seriously, dunno how much traveling you done bar the smoke trips to spain and dam but it quality seeing the world, so many just happy with the 2.4 lifestyle and convince thereselfs its enough but getting out there and seeing shit and living is the one irish am glad i done it in me youth, nowdays im that trapped person i spk off.........


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good evening guys.


----------



## ValleyDragon (Jan 4, 2016)

Gonna crash ur thead to recommend the touring caravan life...

Been touring welsh coast & cornwall for years and its fkn great, used to be proper house-dweller but now every holiday off for 6-8 weeks in 5 berth caravan, firepits in evening,music on,drinks flowing and a cracking smoke..

Every site ive been on is like a mini Woodstock..maybe its cos my grandads Irish but i love the lifestyle...just my opinion lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 5, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> no mate i tried the indian stuff and also the spanish stuff and to me its just a weak smack buzz, which really is what it is opium-morphine-smack im not too into that kinda buzz apart from the oxys strong smack just makes me spew bad yeah its a nice buzz but i carnt get passed the spewing Z lol thank fuck lol
> 
> oxy is the cleanest that sorta high you can get, hence why its alot more expensive than heroin.


best not to get past the spew stage ime lol


----------



## makka (Jan 5, 2016)

Just got me some chiesel never tried before looks like it's done decent tho the 1st j will tell all lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 5, 2016)

makka said:


> Just got me some chiesel never tried before looks like it's done decent tho the 1st j will tell all lol


quite a nice smoke chiesel, lot stronger than straight cheese etc


----------



## makka (Jan 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> quite a nice smoke chiesel, lot stronger than straight cheese etc


Very diesel smelling no cheese smell at all lighting 1 st one now if my face sweats I know it's good lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 5, 2016)

as always though depends on what pheno uve got as to the taste etc


----------



## makka (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah it's nice diesel taste but with a fruity hint? Probs the cheese coming through a bit? 
I can't wait to try that pineapple I got its stinking now but only just started to pop propa so 2 week wait atleast I think it's like a wild bush I just left it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 5, 2016)

Yo guys how's it going just got my bait a a Coleman's gas camping light for a bit of night finishing tonight


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

PIC barge for yas, first up ugorg disco biscuit #1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Disco biscuit #2


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

And disco biscuit #3 they all smell cheesey but with they're own little hint of something else funky


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Grapefruit diesel the KFC cut fucking stinks man really strong and oily and greasy to touch


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

And last up the agent orange a week otr so behind the rest smells like orange haze so far I rekon you'd be a fan of this one ghb


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry that wasn't the last lol and we have the yeti og got a whole full middle rack of this girl this time can't wait to smoke some again its been ages


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Grapefruit diesel the KFC cut fucking stinks man really strong and oily and greasy to touch View attachment 3578881


This one looks fucking lovely mate and nice growth on it. Will need to try add that one to my collection as well at some point


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lookin great as always man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 5, 2016)

Sup guys, 

Need some advice for next grow its 4,5 weeks off but going to buy things each week to spread the cost. Not sure what to get to grow in, looking at biobizz light mix. £14 for 50L. From what I've read it's better than biobizz all mix as that can be a bit hot. Anyone any exp with these? Or anything similar.


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2016)

all looking superb biz, your buds haven't half come on a lot since you got that 1k ha, every one looks nice and dense not to mention the resin.

and yes you're right that does sound a bit of me but so does eveything you got in ya tent lol.

was up til 6 chopping a fireballs on sunday night, i thought it was due to give about 8 oz cause the buds are tiny but it was one of them were the buds just coming lol i love it when that happens, hopefully i'll get over 10 but have to see how it dries. i ended up sleeping in til 11 and left my phone downstairs. our kid was not happy lol, needed the kip though.

and where in the world did that kfc cut come from. there is a cheese round here called the kfc cut too, wonder if it's from same gang


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Cheers lads and hulk pm mate, ask hulk topdog he uses allmix I know another lad who uses the light mix too and he says its more forgiving


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 5, 2016)

Sound, Will see if he pops up here first. The more forgiving the better lol will only be second grow.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

@ghb I bet it is bro its the kush family collective a cup winning cut  that fire balls sounds nice man looks real good too from what I've seen wouldn't mint a little tipple on that lol, haha the buds kept coming fuckin dam right u can't beat that I'm another 4 weeks till chop man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sound, Will see if he pops up here first. The more forgiving the better lol will only be second grow.


I use all mix every grow mate from seed or cut right through to flower. I've never had any issues with it being too hot. I just don't feed any nutes for the first 2 weeks it's just water only. Then start light on the feed and build it up as u get further into the grow. 
I've never tried light mix so can't comment on that mate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

I've tried both ended up preferring the all mix as ud to feed pretty early with the light mix.never had any issues with the all mix being 2 hot n I'm in canna soil now n still no burning so I dunno man I'd go with the all mix. Seriously living the silica,gonna half the strength as I saw some clawing today


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice man looks sweet AF


----------



## potenttoker (Jan 5, 2016)

whats the best seedbank to get original or the actual clone seed of a top grade strain?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 5, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I use all mix every grow mate from seed or cut right through to flower. I've never had any issues with it being too hot. I just don't feed any nutes for the first 2 weeks it's just water only. Then start light on the feed and build it up as u get further into the grow.
> I've never tried light mix so can't comment on that mate.


Same here mate. I use light mix though for rooted clones and even that can be a bit hot at EC 1.2. Not that light really and I've rinsed it a couple of times. My pheno would go into Rockwool cubes at EC 0.8

My bigger clones go straight in to All Mix and like yourself I don't need to worry abt feeding first couple of weeks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

potenttoker said:


> whats the best seedbank to get original or the actual clone seed of a top grade strain?


if it's from a seed it's not a clone.


----------



## potenttoker (Jan 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> if it's from a seed it's not a clone.


sorry I don't know why I said that what I mean't was what is the best seedbank to get orginals from? looking for a Chem or OG something along those lines or if you could advise a nice Cheese? is G13 a good yeilder?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

Ermmmm lol nvm.check out attitude seeds theyve a massive collection.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2016)

Looking great there Ghetto lad.

Woof. (nails cut just for Pompey darling lol)


----------



## erbNgrowa (Jan 5, 2016)

potenttoker said:


> sorry I don't know why I said that what I mean't was what is the best seedbank to get orginals from? looking for a Chem or OG something along those lines or if you could advise a nice Cheese? is G13 a good yeilder?


yeh g13 seeds are actually great for fems. blueberry og was sick, do some research and try and find a breeder that made that particular strain from the start and not copying others. stay away from breeders that just f2 other ppl,s gear like greenhouse seeds,humboldt seeds or ugorg. happy hunting.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

heres the rottie i got me niece n sister for crimbo, sorting shit out after me nut do has been fucking expensive lol me 5yr niece called him bear, hes 11wks old 2mora dunno how old in the pics, i went down there for crimbo and they had only had him a wk or so but its a all female house he was shit scared of me lol wouldnt come near me for days but seems a nice rottie good bloodlines kc reg n all that, hugo boss is his pedigree name lol never guess its essex hay lmao

i no docking there tails is so called cruel n all that but all the rotties i grew up with yrs ago in me youth where docked, seem strange with a tail.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 5, 2016)

2nd pic he looks like a teddy, I want one lol, nice nug as well DST I'm sure pomps will approve of the nails???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

Hes gonna be a fucking beast man


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hes gonna be a fucking beast man


yeah i thought the same mate gonna be big most deffo, was more a family present for me mum,sis n niece me sis is real good with dogs and nos the respnsibitly and commitment that they involve me mum is disabled n once grown will be nice to no hes looking after her, they live in the ghetto, wasnt just a impulse buy or nowt they been planning it a while i just paid for him.


----------



## potenttoker (Jan 5, 2016)

erbNgrowa said:


> yeh g13 seeds are actually great for fems. blueberry og was sick, do some research and try and find a breeder that made that particular strain from the start and not copying others. stay away from breeders that just f2 other ppl,s gear like greenhouse seeds,humboldt seeds or ugorg. happy hunting.


Cheers for the repsonse, I have heard good things about g13 although stinky when in the last weeks of harvest, is the blueberry og still around? yeah I have been researching a lot of breeders and trying to find the orginal so to speak.

What about these guys and any one done this strain? 
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds - UkChem


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah i thought the same mate gonna be big most deffo, was more a family present for me mum,sis n niece me sis is real good with dogs and nos the respnsibitly and commitment that they involve me mum is disabled n once grown will be nice to no hes looking after her, they live in the ghetto, wasnt just a impulse buy or nowt they been planning it a while i just paid for him.


You couldn't have chose a better breed for them mate they will love the Rottie. They are big gentle giants ! But protective of their family !


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> You couldn't have chose a better breed for them mate they will love the Rottie. They are big gentle giants !


we grew up with em as kids hulk, me oldman got his first imported from germany mid 80s, me uncle had a lovely one aswel totally right mate fucking great dogs.

me uncles one Duke was huge! i lived at me uncles when they 1st got him and held him on the way home when they brought him, that dog never 4got me even yrs later i would go round and he would go mental seeing me, and the fucking thing still thought it could fit on me lap even full grown he would try get comfy on me lap lol

duke was exactly as you say gentle giant, same as sabre and buster we also had another called chrissy but she had to be put down young arthritis in the hips at a young age, this was 20+ yr ago when hip scoring i presume wasnt so done.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's my female Rottie she coming up for 2 in May ! 
My wife hates dogs and only wanted a small dog but I got her this as a 5 week old pup and told her enjoy it cos it's only a small dog for a few weeks lmao ! Now she loves her and agrees with me that we won't ever have any other breed of dog again other than a Rottie ! They are great with kids and other animals if introduced properly and they are also good guard dogs,


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Here's my female Rottie she coming up for 2 in May !
> My wife hates dogs and only wanted a small dog but I got her this as a 5 week old pup and told her enjoy it cos it's only a small dog for a few weeks lmao ! Now she loves her and agrees with me that we won't ever have any other breed of dog again other than a Rottie ! They are great with kids and other animals if introduced properly and they are also good guard dogs,
> View attachment 3578958


reall pretty face mate looks a goodun, couldnt agree enough about there temperment they the all round dog if trained proper, great with the family and so protective, i member yrs ago i was bout to fly to canada so was up late at me uncles waiting to go but was starving me uncle lives in canning town, london think the worst part of glasgow and thats canning town lol

anyway i was starving but it was like 1-2am and you dont walk about that area them times lol so i took duke to go get a kebab hes was the softest dog u known mate n in the kebab shop some huge scary arse rastaman has asked if its ok to stroke him as i say he was soft as shit but musta nown i was scared cause he went for the bloke lol thank fuck he didnt pull out a gun n shoot us both its that kinda area lol i apologised payed for his kebab then got talking ask to score some weed lol sold me a fat scores lol


----------



## potenttoker (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone used Mr Nice before seeds trustworthy? I had the Mr nice critical mass in dam not long back along with some dank pineapple express head topper that critical was.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

potenttoker said:


> Anyone used Mr Nice before seeds trustworthy? I had the Mr nice critical mass in dam not long back along with some dank pineapple express head topper that critical was.


maybe back in the day but i have read more in recent times that shanti isnt so involved nowdays and theres lots of talk of many a strain of theres going hermi, ive grown there critical mass aswel carnt say i rated it that much tbh.


----------



## potenttoker (Jan 5, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> maybe back in the day but i have read more in recent times that shanti isnt so involved nowdays and theres lots of talk of many a strain of theres going hermi, ive grown there critical mass aswel carnt say i rated it that much tbh.


cheers for the info apperciated.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

Gf wants another fucking dog now lol little does she know i want a turtle when i crop


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Looking great there Ghetto lad.
> 
> Woof. (nails cut just for Pompey darling lol)
> View attachment 3578917
> View attachment 3578919


U missed a bit on the he corners m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

Admit it ur just jealous of his masculine hands.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

This couldn't be more true !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

Why do u even know that shit mate you are one messed up man. lmao what the fuck did u even google to find that site ??


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

Ffs dudes I'm coming down lol not a pretty site... see you're cooking one of em Scottish dishes in the traditional Scottish steam cooker lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> This couldn't be more true !
> View attachment 3579090


What kinda steaks we talking here? N if u keep quiet you'll not only avoid the snakes but you'll be able to fit more steak in ur gob..oh one of life's great philosophical wonders


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> theres no such thing as 100mg oxycontin, 5,10,20,40,80s think 60s, but no 100s.
> 
> there was once 160s! but they where discontinued ages ago.



Napp make 120's (108 active).

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/29384


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Why do u even know that shit mate you are one messed up man. lmao what the fuck did u even google to find that site ??


mate ive known bout that site for 10yr+ i really am a wrongun lmao am pissed out me nut now so that helps me think im more normal than i am lol i have gave up the gore tho carnt stomach the beheadings nowdays so go me! lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What kinda steaks we talking here? N if u keep quiet you'll not only avoid the snakes but you'll be able to fit more steak in ur gob..oh one of life's great philosophical wonders


Fuck philosophy u miss the point mate whether intentional or not.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Napp make 120's (108 active).
> 
> https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/29384


no 100s tho yman so point proven thank you lol didnt no about the 120s tho tbh mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> didnt no about the 120s tho tbh mate.


That's why I chucked the link up, finding some though...........


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's why I chucked the link up, finding some though...........


they banned the 160s ages ago, good few years i think, got new anti tamper slow release on the new oxys aswel carnt be crushed n sniffed or whatever.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> they banned the 160s ages ago, good few years i think, got new anti tamper slow release on the new oxys aswel carnt be crushed n sniffed or whatever.


Prolly not my cup of tea.

My mate was looking at em the the other day, he's been on about em for ages, think he's watched one too many episodes of Vice my self.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Prolly not my cup of tea.
> 
> My mate was looking at em the the other day, he's been on about em for ages, think he's watched one too many episodes of Vice my self.


they are a nice buzz yman its like a super clean smack buzz minus the spewing lol i have never tampered with the slow release tho i like that 8hr+ buzz not something i take on a regular tho too dangerous o'd'ed bad on em when i was a youth n nearly died, plus they 35quid a 80mg lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning boys


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> U missed a bit on the he corners m8


lmao, I knew you'd get me on that.....
I have real issues chopping me nails. Everytime I do it my finger tips ache for a few days (and that's without them being down to the quick). I'll try harder next time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

DST said:


> lmao, I knew you'd get me on that.....
> I have real issues chopping me nails. Everytime I do it my finger tips ache for a few days (and that's without them being down to the quick). I'll try harder next time


Yeh I normally cut (bite) mine to low and it gose a bit sore specially when it tears down the side of the nail


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

you lot not use a bit chop chop money on a manicure...... savages the lot of yas


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you lot not use a bit chop chop money on a manicure...... savages the lot of yas


You're not growing hard enough if your nails can stand a manicure lad.

I can fuck up a French Polish in less than a week no bother, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Notice he's only showing his left hand, I bet his right hand is normal.


Slice a cock off knocking one out with that shit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i no docking there tails is so called cruel n all that but all the rotties i grew up with yrs ago in me youth where docked, seem strange with a tail.


Docking has been illegal in England since 2007.

There is an exception for certain certified working dogs if done by a vet.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

'Jack Frost' pheno in 7L of coco @ 65 days 12/12 with about 3-4 weeks left to go.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

Man I needs a in door grow ffs lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Jack Frost' pheno in 7L of coco @ 65 days 12/12 with about 3-4 weeks left to go.
> 
> View attachment 3579466
> 
> View attachment 3579467


Some huge buds there man, good stuff. Isnt that pot a lil small?


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Man I needs a in door grow ffs lol


You an outdoor guy pompey? I seen some huge plants grown outdoors in uk, i wasnt even aware it was possible lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Isnt that pot a lil small?


Obviuosly not, lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

Well out in a shed m8 so it's sort off out side lol needs my boy to hurry up have a baby lol so I can kick him out joken he is only 12


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

It's a pruning pot, if you grow healthy plants it's very hard to get them root bound.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

So fucking true


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a pruning pot, if you grow healthy plants it's very hard to get them root bound.


I werent having a crack man, just i seen people saying "bigger the roots bigger the fruits" lol and from your pic looked like its a little wider then a 4 pinter milk bottle lol.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

Im a noob man, just asking questions and learning lol, your plant looks fucking amazing to me.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

Still have my airports but I'm in reg square 11ltr pots now suppose I'll pull em out for mothers.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Well out in a shed m8 so it's sort off out side lol needs my boy to hurry up have a baby lol so I can kick him out joken he is only 12


Get a grow tent and move your lad in lololol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Still have my airports but I'm in reg square 11ltr pots now suppose I'll pull em out for mothers.


Hi lax, did you get my convo/pm not sure what they called lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> I werent having a crack man, just i seen people saying "bigger the roots bigger the fruits" lol and from your pic looked like its a little wider then a 4 pinter milk bottle lol.


In a normal pot that would be the case, you can only grow a plant so big relative to the size of the pot if it's solid because the roots keep growing and spiral round the pot getting tangled up and starving themselves.

Pruning pots change that, the tips of the roots are air pruned off so they stop growing in length.

No tangled up roots, just a big healthy rootstock that fills the pot space evenly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

jack frost pheno of what yorkie? looks plenty weighty. and as for growing big plants in small pots, that's all I've ever done.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In a normal pot that would be the case, you can only grow a plant so big relative to the size of the pot if it's solid because the roots keep growing and spiral round the pot getting tangled up and starving themselves.
> 
> Pruning pots change that, the tips of the roots are air pruned off so they stop growing in length.
> 
> No tangled up roots, just a big healthy rootstock that fills the pot space evenly.


Mite have to get some, i have tiny space. And pruning pots may allow me to have two plants (im probably still pushing it lol)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry man thought I replied lol 25% pert.. never added lime but this link might help.https://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=302670


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sorry man thought I replied lol 25% pert.. never added lime but this link might help.https://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=302670


Thanks man think its like 2 percent. ,but ill read lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jack frost pheno of what yorkie?


It's a pheno of 'Jack Frost' by Goldenseed.

I've another 6 in the tent, one with a cola bigger than that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Still have my airports but I'm in reg square 11ltr pots now suppose I'll pull em out for mothers.


I prefer Airpots to these Smartpot type.

Mould can grow on the outside of these cos they're porus, with Airpots it can't cos they're solid.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

I liked how i could get the airpots closer to one another thats why ive gone with the square pots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

ah righty. if the smoke lives up to the write up you'll have some hash worth shouting bout chief.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Thanks man think its like 2 percent. ,but ill read lol


What soil are u using btw? I've run bio bizz light,all mix n the canna soils n never needed to add lime. Actually didn't even add vermiculite to the canna this time around n it's grand


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Aye the genetics are there, these are the indica dominant feminised beans though (I'll get some straight up Jack Frost next time).

I reckon that particular one is a bit of a sativa throwback cos the others are stockier and denser with a slightly different bud structure.
Dripping in it this is, proper dripping in it.


Got another 13 mixed clones waiting to go in after these have done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

aye I was looking at the structure thinking it looks quite like the apollo 11 x c99 i just did, satty bud structure but kind of indica, buds look massive but will thin when drying.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What soil are u using btw? I've run bio bizz light,all mix n the canna soils n never needed to add lime. Actually didn't even add vermiculite to the canna this time around n it's grand


Lol lax your memory is shocking. Crap soil westlands all purpose compost. You told me to add dolomite lime (im getting gardeners lime from b&q this same thing?) And perlite which im also getting from b&q.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

Loool yeah the lime will help you out but itll take some time to start working but if ur shits all over the place the lime will only help...usually ppl add it when turning their soil.if ur not phing ur nutes then i suggest doing that lol seen some funny shit on the other uk thread about someone phing the water before adding the nutes cant remember if it was u but incase it is..stop it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

all go in the toon.....

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1YpKkrVPNVyxj


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Loool yeah the lime will help you out but itll take some time to start working but if ur shits all over the place the lime will only help...usually ppl add it when turning their soil.


Ill see what happens lol, one more question.. The 25 percent perlite, is that by weight? Eg. 1 kg perlite for every 3 kg of soil and mix. Or mass like fill my pot 1 quarter way with perlite and top with soil and mix? Is that a stupid question? I am pretty slow lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

I usually mix like half a bag per 50 ltr of soil...just mix it to 25 % of whatever is in the bag ur mixing. U cant really fuck up the pert lol but here's a pic of how much u should be shooting for




get urself some better soil next round man it won't break the bank n will save u all the ball ache


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all go in the toon.....
> 
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/1YpKkrVPNVyxj



A fucking wet floor sign!?


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I usually mix like half a bag per 50 ltr of soil...just mix it to 25 % of whatever is in the bag ur mixing. U cant really fuck up the pert lol but here's a pic of how much u should be shooting for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I intend to get better soil, just saw 20litres for 1.50 and was like ,"Hell yeah" ill get biobizz next time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A fucking wet floor sign!?


it's trending on twitter 12.5k . fuck cumbria the toon puddle's where it's at.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone able to help me diagnose this issue I'm having with my Glue cut? It was taken and rooted at the same time as the Exo beside it and as u can see there is a big difference now. It rooted fine like the Exo and was lovely and green but in the last 6 days since being potted up it hasn't grown at all and is now looking terrible even all the new growth shoot have sort of dried and blacked off and not growing, I've never had this prob with cuts of any strain before so don't know what to do about it. I'm thinking just chuck it and see if I can source another glue cut, but if it is possible to rescue her then I'd rather do that !
I've got a glue in flower now but it's 4 weeks in so can't be fucked taking a cut and trying to root and reveg it !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Anyone able to help me diagnose this issue I'm having with my Glue cut?


Low PH, too much Nitrogen and a big Magnesium deficiency.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Just ordered a pair of Ground Zero 16.5cm GZUK 65SQ speakers for the car, £125 from Germany.

Bought with the Mrs xmas shopping vouchers from work. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Need to source the cross overs and tweeters at a decent price to complete the component set now.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Low PH, too much Nitrogen and a big Magnesium deficiency.


I don't ph test never have. I haven't fed any nutes yet and it's only been potted 6 days like the Exo beside it so I don't get how that could happen. The Exo is fine and doubled in size,
Also the last glue cut that I've got in flower now went into the same type of soil straight from rooted clone and it grew fine with no issues.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I don't ph test never have. I haven't fed any nutes yet and it's only been potted 6 days like the Exo beside it so I don't get how that could happen. The Exo is fine and doubled in size,
> Also the last glue cut that I've got in flower now went into the same type of soil straight from rooted clone and it grew fine with no issues.


_"*I don't ph test never have"*_ - That'll be why the PH is too low (very low PH is obvious by the purple striped stems), low PH locks out Calcium and Magnesium at the same time but Magnesium defs take hold sooner.

The big magnesium deficiency is obvious from the yellow striped leaves where the chlorophyll is being stripped from the leaf margins.
Calcium deficiency symptoms will soon show if the low PH is not sorted.

_*"I haven't fed any nutes yet and it's only been potted 6 days like the Exo beside it so I don't get how that could happen."*_ - Then either the plant was over fed with Nitrogen at some point before cut was taken or the soil the cut is in is too hot. Most likely (given the only 6 days) the cut came from a plant with too much Nitrogen in it.

*"The Exo is fine and doubled in size"* - That's irrelevant, the Exo is a different plant in a different pot.

_*"Also the last glue cut that I've got in flower now went into the same type of soil straight from rooted clone and it grew fine with no issues"*_ - Same as above, different plant in a different pot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like too much water in the soil for the size of cut after 6 days too.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Need to source the cross overs and tweeters at a decent price to complete the component set now.
> 
> View attachment 3579565


Nice I got the vibe space 6 3d wired up to 1k amp and my 12" sub lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

The cross overs are shit hot m8


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> _"*I don't ph test never have"*_ - That'll be why the PH is too low (very low PH is obvious by the purple striped stems), low PH locks out Calcium and Magnesium at the same time but Magnesium defs take hold sooner.
> 
> The big magnesium deficiency is obvious from the yellow striped leaves where the chlorophyll is being stripped from the leaf margins.
> Calcium deficiency symptoms will soon show if the low PH is not sorted.
> ...


You seem very knowledgeable. Do you know what is wrong with my little plant?

 

Ive been giving crap nutes really low in nitrogen. Got some higher nitrogen nutes now. I ph water to 6.5 (only been doing recently since i got pen) last 2 waterings or so. Temps between 20 and 29 degrees c.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Nice I got the vibe space 6 3d wired up to 1k amp and my 12" sub lol.


Eventually will have that component set in the front and back, amped.

Possibly an 8" sub (to not drowned out the mid/top) in the boot but the boot is pretty small on our car and those mid woofers go down to 40htz anyway so the expense and space sacrifice doesn't weigh up for the lower extra 10htz gain of a sub going down to 30htz. 

We'll see yet.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yman u know I've been growing for years mate I've never had this sorta problem before and I've not changed any of my equipment or methods so I don't think there is too much water in the pot. It's only had the initial soil soak and left to drain all run off before I potted the cut its not had anything since, the plant I took this cut from was in soil for 2 weeks from rooting before I took this cut and it hadn't been on any feed by then so again can't of been too much nitrogen in it before the cut was taken. 

And anyway can u suggest a solution to fix it or just tell me what a load of problems I already have with the plant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Do you know what is wrong with my little plant?
> 
> View attachment 3579584


That's a slight Magnesium deficiency creeping in.

If your PH is OK then 1 teaspoon of Epsom salts (Magnesium Sulphate) dissolved in warm water per 10L of water till the new growth is all green.

Then Epsom salts periodically afterwards as your Magnesium nutrient if your regular nutes don't have much/any in them.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a slight Magnesium deficiency creeping in.
> 
> If your PH is OK then 1 teaspoon of Epsom salts (Magnesium Sulphate) dissolved in warm water per 10L of water till the new growth is all green.
> 
> Then Epsom salts periodically afterwards as your Magnesium nutrient if your regular nutes don't have much/any in them.


Thanks, my mum just bought a load of epsom salts, hmm... Maybe shes a secret grower lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eventually will have that component set in the front and back, amped.
> 
> Possibly an 8" sub (to not drowned out the mid/top) in the boot but the boot is pretty small on our car and those mid woofers go down to 40htz anyway so the expense and space sacrifice doesn't weigh up for the lower extra 10htz gain of a sub going down to 30htz.
> 
> We'll see yet.


Yeh I got a small boot only thing that fits in mine is sub and fishing box lol wife dose shopping in her car


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Thanks, my mum just bought a load of epsom salts, hmm... Maybe shes a secret grower lol


Magnesium is good for all sorts.

I try to have a magnesium bath once a week, 500g to 1kg of Magnesium Sulphate in a very hot bath and soak yourself for at least an hour.

Great for the muscles.
Athletics standard is a magnesium bath.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Can drink it for the gut too.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2016)

Hulk I got the same thing once in soil it affect mag and zinc uptake in a weird way, anaerobic soil fuks with everything, bin it man its gonna get worse, the other ones prove its not a mineral prob if they ok


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2016)

great grow yman that is stunning in 7.5 l pot


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Hulk I got the same thing once in soil it affect mag and zinc uptake in a weird way, anaerobic soil fuks with everything, bin it man its gonna get worse, the other ones prove its not a mineral prob if they ok


Nice one mate that's what I wanted to know whether it was worth the time trying to fix it or just ditch it and move on !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 6, 2016)

Man it's a killer killing clones I've got 14 only got room for 5 lol prob give some to a mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Man it's a killer killing clones I've got 14 only got room for 5 lol prob give some to a mate


Sell them mate. That's what I do when I take cuts I always normally take a load too many just to be safe if I need any extra. But I just offer them to mates and ppl I know grow for a fiver a piece


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Nice one mate that's what I wanted to know whether it was worth the time trying to fix it or just ditch it and move on !


only reason I know I cos I put a bag of soil in the cellar which flooded slightly then dried out then I found the bag and used it ...fukin trippy sick plants that just got worse cant bear to remember it lol, if u smell the soil at the bottom it may whiff a bit that's the answer right there man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yman u know I've been growing for years mate I've never had this sorta problem before and I've not changed any of my equipment or methods so I don't think there is too much water in the pot. It's only had the initial soil soak and left to drain all run off before I potted the cut its not had anything since, the plant I took this cut from was in soil for 2 weeks from rooting before I took this cut and it hadn't been on any feed by then so again can't of been too much nitrogen in it before the cut was taken.
> 
> And anyway can u suggest a solution to fix it or just tell me what a load of problems I already have with the plant.



*"It's only had the initial soil soak and left to drain all run off before I potted the cut its not had anything since." *- You shouldn't be soaking the soil before potting the clone, as doing so just drives all the oxygen out of the pot of soil before the clone has gone near it let alone filled it with roots.

Your soil looks to be thoroughly wet to the edges of the pot, as the clone has been in that pot for 6 days (nearly a week) and the soil is still not dry enough to warrant another watering then it should be obvious that 1) the soil was watered too much in the first place and... 2) the clone roots are not growing anywhere near as fast as you think so that they can use that water up before they starve of oxygen (once a week hand watering is not enough air exchange, let alone in soil).

The pot doesn't want wetting all the way to the edge as there aren't any roots there yet and it'll just make the outer part that isn't getting used stagnant, with no oxygen and stale water.

The roots of the new clone just struggle to then grow forward into this stagnant soil.

You should pot the clone up in fresh (as in unwatered) soil and then water a little bit around the clone after potting up, enough so that you can keep good air exchange in the soil going as the roots take hold then build up or........pot up clones into a smaller pot first to get a good root ball going then pot up into bigger pots so the roots take off from the start.

_*"the plant I took this cut from was in soil for 2 weeks from rooting before I took this cut and it hadn't been on any feed by then so again can't of been too much nitrogen in it before the cut was taken."*_ - Then go back before that to the mother plant having too much Nitrogen in it then, I can only work with the information I am given and that clone is quite clearly over fed Nitrogen, the top leaves are dark green and clawed so that must have come from somewhere and it can't be while it has been within the process up until now as it hasn't been fed you say.

Taking a clone from a clone that is only 2 weeks old you say? 


_*"And anyway can u suggest a solution to fix it or just tell me what a load of problems I already have with the plant."*_ - You can't do anything until the soil drys out enough to water again with proper PH adjusted water and Cal/Mag (more Mag).

Then water with proper PH adjusted water and Cal/Mag (more Mag) until sorted, but don't drench the pot just water enough around the clone so it uses up the water (or it drys naturally) and the plant needs watering again every 2-3 days, in order to keep fresh air exchange flowing through the soil until the root ball is big enough to take a whole pot drench of water every 2-3 days.

The dark green clawed leaves won't change, if you don't feed anymore Nitrogen for a while the new growth will soon grow out OK.


If you aren't prepared to PH properly then nothing can be done, carry on regardless.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2016)

great how yman bent to my diagnosis on reflection lol great answer factually not sure about the diplomacy tho lol weve all been there with not wanting to waste 80 pence worth of soil but the bitches don't like it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> great grow yman that is stunning in 7.5 l pot


Cheers man, 8L pot with about 7L actually in it.

I'm gonna sniper the Mrs better phone and go take some pics of the bigger one in a mo.

The main cola is knocking 3L coke bottles out of the park, but I don't have a 3L bottle to take the photo with today so I'm just trying to suss out what I can use instead.

Maybe I've got 2-3L of cooking oil.

It's longer than my arm and fatter than a 2L.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> great how yman bent to my diagnosis on reflection lol


Lol, I've been writing that cunt ages.

Been back and forth as the Mrs came in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> not sure about the diplomacy


I'm not backwards in coming forwards me man. lol

He knows I don't mean any hostility.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers man, 8L pot with about 7L actually in it.
> 
> I'm gonna sniper the Mrs better phone and go take some pics of the bigger one in a mo.
> 
> ...


I know u r on it but how often do they feed in that, like 2 x daily....gis a taste of what u have to do to daily


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2016)

? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Another 'Jack Frost' pheno, same age as the other one.

 

 


Square 3L bottle.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

With a while to go yet.

 



I think I'm gonna run tents full of this if the stone is OK, the yield to footprint ratio is fucking ridiculous, cash crop heaven in a SOG.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2016)

Imagine a sog of that! That'd be some yeild like what she smell like?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Imagine a sog of that! That'd be some yeild like what she smell like?



I can't explain the smell mate, it's unique, it's Jack Frost.

Once you've smelled the strain there's nothing else like it, but 90% of the phenos smell the same, just leaning ever so slightly differently in each one but with the same underlying aroma.

It's deep and full bodied stench, there's a dark green/purpley single cola pheno that proper stinks stronger than anything else I've ever had.
Makes me gip after a big forced lung full, it hangs on the back of your throat.
I've had 2 out of this pack.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

I wanna get this one in fast flowing water hydro.

Can see it being legendary given the room to spread her legs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I know u r on it but how often do they feed in that, like 2 x daily....gis a taste of what u have to do to daily


Bear with me.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeh man if it smell and taste good and yeikld like that your on to something man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fuck you cunts. The first time in fucking years I've been stumped and asked advice in here and I'm getting shot down, after all this time?? I'm disappointed!! 
Screw you guys ! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ....gis a taste of what u have to do daily


OK, so I kicked off with 7 Jack Frost (8L pots) in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m tent with 2 x 600w vertical bare HPS bulbs.

Up until 6 weeks 12/12 the setup looked like this with the plants getting turned 90 degrees every day.......



When the 7 Jack Frost were @ 6 weeks 12/12 I put 3 Blue Grape trees in too so the setup now looks like this with the plants getting turned 90 degrees every day........


So now there's 7 Jack Frost @ nearly 10 weeks and 3 Blue Grape @ nearly 4 weeks 12/12.

All plants getting pretty much the same amount of light at all times (except for the middle).



The coco used is recycled, the 150+ litre base stock is just over 2 years old (gets topped up every now and again as waste root balls take some that can't be shaken/sifted out).

What's been used gets dried out, hand sifted of roots and mixed back through with the rest after every run.

 



I hand water and make a custom feed regime up from the following products.

Canna Mono: Nitrogen
Canna Mono: Phosphorus
Canna Mono: Potassium
Canna Mono: Calcium
Canna Mono: Magnesium
Canna Mono: Trace Minerals
Epsom Salts: Magnesium Sulphate
Growth Technology Silica: Potassium Silicate 5% solution
Raw Salt, Lab Grade 99.999%: Potassium Sulphate (0-0-50)
Raw Salt, Lab Grade 99.999%: Mono-Potassium Phosphate (0-52-34) ....... Don't really use this these days.
Canna Cannazym: Enzyme solution

I should use 'Canna Mono: Iron' too to better fullfill the plants requirements but I've pissed about buying a bottle and haven't grown with it yet, though I should and will.

The feed regime for the Jack Frost at the moment is......

Nitrogen 30% solution @ 10ml
Phosphorus 30% solution @ 5ml
Potassium 30% solution @ 20ml (or substituted for Potassium Sulphate depending, but not used this time)
Calcium 15% solution @ 5-10ml
Magnesium 7% solution @ 20ml (or substituted for Magnesium Sulphate depending)
Trace Minerals (Unknown % solution) @ 10ml
Potassium Silicate 5% solution @ 10-20ml (every 3rd watering ish seperately, not mixed with rest of feed)
Canna Cannazym @ bottle prescribed doses all the way through when I have it (stuff gets expensive to use though and after dilution it works nothing like it's made out to).

(These amounts can be adjusted slightly according to plant needs)

.......the above amounts are per 30L (ish) of water giving an EC of about 0.7-0.8 and PH'd to 6.0, that's what they've needed most of the time through flower, heavier flowering weeks might need a bit more so then just 1ml is added to each of the nutrients (to keep the same ratio's) until the EC is 1.0.



I don't feed stronger than 1.0 EC and most times not even that.

At the moment coming up to 10 weeks 12/12 the Jack Frost have slowed down and are on 1L of water each a day, through heavy flowering weeks say 5,6,7,8 and 9 they were doing 2.5L of water each per day.

If they need less water (1-1.5L per day) then I'll just use a 12L bucket of water with the same regime accordingly.

Feeding is usually every 3-4 waterings depending on needs.



The Blue Grape are in 10L Airpots taking 3L of water every 4-5 days, completely different feed regime for them, very light at the moment, feed once a week or so.

In the loft are 13 more Jack Frost vegging up to go straight in with the Blue Grape after these come out.

The 13 in the loft tent are in 3.8L pots of coco under 600w MH on a veg regime ratio of nutes, taking 1L of water every 4-5 days or so but with shitty low PH at the moment so are getting flushed with water PH adjusted accordingly with weak nutes.

In the small cloner tent there's 6 Blue Grape in the bubbler in case one of the ones in flower turns out to be a keeper, 2 of each pheno.






No rest for the wicked eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you cunts. The first time in fucking years I've been stumped and asked advice in here and I'm getting shot down, after all this time?? I'm disappointed!!
> Screw you guys ! Lol


Fuck you talking about dude? Nobody shot you down.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> OK, so I kicked off with 7 Jack Frost (8L pots) in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m tent with vertical 2 x 600w bare HPS bulbs.
> 
> Up until 6 weeks 12/12 the setup looked like this with the plants getting turned 90 degrees every day.......
> 
> ...


You grow 12/12 start to finish? I was going to but i have mine vegging on 18/6.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck you cunts. The first time in fucking years I've been stumped and asked advice in here and I'm getting shot down, after all this time?? I'm disappointed!!
> Screw you guys ! Lol


Yorkshire man answered you twice. And zeddd. Id love to help you to pal but i dont know anything. Get a ph pen lol...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> You grow 12/12 start to finish? I was going to but i have mine vegging on 18/6.


No, the Jack Frost have had 6-8 weeks veg under a 600w MH in the loft prior to going in the big bare bulb tent to flower.

Slow vegging strain to be honest but heavy yielding phenos are common.

None of these look to be under 5oz dry and my last few were around 4oz dry each and they were smaller plants in bigger pots, the bigger ones here could be 6-7oz dry.

Time will tell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## makka (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice plant yorkie defo a keeper eh 

Morning lads just going for a walk with dog n pop in on the yard then it's off to the caf for mi breaky m Marvin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

he's only got little arms lads!

haha just kidding yorkie, cracking plants fella. talk about dialling it in.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> OK, so I kicked off with 7 Jack Frost (8L pots) in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m tent with 2 x 600w vertical bare HPS bulbs.
> 
> Up until 6 weeks 12/12 the setup looked like this with the plants getting turned 90 degrees every day.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Fuck knows what I done there lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Man what's wrong with some ppl https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1012259128832196&id=100001443546374


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Yorkshire man answered you twice. And zeddd. Id love to help you to pal but i dont know anything. Get a ph pen lol...


lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2016)

just bought a mighty vape anyone used em,


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Man what's wrong with some ppl https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1012259128832196&id=100001443546374


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3580037


ah shit it's a Facebook video do u know how I can put it on here ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> just bought a mighty vape anyone used em,


I was actually looking at the crafty model for when I crop.sewms they're the only two quality portable vaporizers that work as well as the non portable ones.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah is what I thought, havnt had a break for 5 y so goin on hol for a week


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah shit it's a Facebook video do u know how I can put it on here ?


lol normally you cant, have to find the youtube version of it etc n upload that instead


----------



## german1989 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi uk growers, im doing a grow atm with 1 plant vanilla kush..also got 2 lemon cuttings in there now..but im wondering if there is any 1 on here that can get abit of decent smoke sick and tired of buying the same old weed either lemon cheese or amnesia...i want some A grade bud lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Can't find the video but this girl is all over the dog u can see it's not happy with it growling and moven his head away ect but the mum who's taken the video thinks the dog it loven it not to sure if the dog attacked her in the end or not


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd actually just watched that ...fucking he'll man that kids parents are fucking stupid


Pompeygrow said:


> Can't find the video but this girl is all over the dog u can see it's not happy with it growling and moven his head away ect but the mum who's taken the video thinks the dog it loven it not to sure if the dog attacked her in the end or notView attachment 3580046


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

That amnesia is nice if grown properly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Hi uk growers, im doing a grow atm with 1 plant vanilla kush..also got 2 lemon cuttings in there now..but im wondering if there is any 1 on here that can get abit of decent smoke sick and tired of buying the same old weed either lemon cheese or amnesia...i want some A grade bud lol


youtube darknet. We don't take kindly to strangers here.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeh man fucking mental how can u not read your own fucking dog ffs cos then when the dog snaps it's the dogs fault it's a bad breed have to put it down ect


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 7, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Hi uk growers, im doing a grow atm with 1 plant vanilla kush..also got 2 lemon cuttings in there now..but im wondering if there is any 1 on here that can get abit of decent smoke sick and tired of buying the same old weed either lemon cheese or amnesia...i want some A grade bud lol


Of course, dont worry that you dont know anyone in here, AND that that you could potentially be Police trying to entrap ppl, OR that you havent even offered ANYTHING in return for people to even think about helping you etc, we will just give you our bank details straight off the bat without knowing or trusting you so YOU dont have to bother going out n searching properly for some green.......sound gd?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Hi uk growers, im doing a grow atm with 1 plant vanilla kush..also got 2 lemon cuttings in there now..but im wondering if there is any 1 on here that can get abit of decent smoke sick and tired of buying the same old weed either lemon cheese or amnesia...i want some A grade bud lol


yeah theres loads on here with decent smoke, im sure someone will hook you up with some grade a nugs unfortunately I don't have any atm but ask around we re a friendly bunch cunto


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2016)

always polite to police officers lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Some ppl do make me laugh for what they ask for


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> always polite to police officers lol


the best ones are when someone responds to the first page then finds themselves in the middle of a fight in here


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha yeh I bet they are like what the fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

Ze fucking Germans!?!? jog on.

Rambo will be dishing exo clones and holding an 11pm weed problem clinic for noobs next.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lol lol ze cheek of ze germans.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Silly sod's rocked up and PM'd me wanting to talk shop.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

You just posted some monsters man what'd u expect lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Silly sod's rocked up and PM'd me wanting to talk shop.


You still selling me an oz lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

If you repeatedly pm him he'll eventually buckle n sort you out one on the cheap.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If you repeatedly pm him he'll eventually buckle n sort you out one on the cheap.


Lol poor yorkshiremans gna get an inbox full of selling me some spam. Lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

Im from east yorkshire btw.  not really after buying anything either, im skint all my money is going into improving my poor excuse for a grow lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If you repeatedly pm him he'll eventually buckle n put you on ignore


........


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Im from east yorkshire btw.  not really after buying anything either, im skint all my money is going into improving my poor excuse for a grow lol


Ask for tick if you got no coin


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Ask for tick if you got no coin



Fucking junkies.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fucking junkies.


I'm good for it man as soon as the gyro clears


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

He's all about sharing lads.as you can see he grows far 2 much so he tends to throw most of it out anyways.infact he doesn't even smoke! So he always appreciates others opinions


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You just posted some monsters man what'd u expect lol


   

.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I'm good for it man as soon as the gyro clears


Yeah yeah yeah, jump in and I'll drive you to the post office mush.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

"I know you tryna get high
Type of shit that have ya leaning sideways
Take a whiff of this suicide
Holla at me cause I got it all day
No need to fly to Jamaica
For the ganja, we can get the same thing
You want that bom bom biggy, holla at my niggi right here in UK
Inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

"Get ya lighters, roll that sticky, lets get higher (lets get higher)
Got that Blueberry Yum Yum and its that fire
Get ya lighters, roll that sticky, lets get higher (lets get higher)
Got that Blueberry Yum Yum and its that fire"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

"I don't wanna sell no weed to no cop
Get knocked up and they close up my shop
That's why I buy no weed from no one
That's why they call me Dr. Greenthumb
The scientifical, mystical one
Growing my crops with the rays of the sun"








​


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Get ya lighters, roll that sticky, lets get higher (lets get higher)
> Got that Blueberry Yum Yum and its that fire
> Get ya lighters, roll that sticky, lets get higher (lets get higher)
> Got that Blueberry Yum Yum and its that fire"


Haha yessss my fave Luda track, that's actually my ringtone lol.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha yessss my fave Luda track, that's actually my ringtone lol.


Put a wet towel under the doooor. Good tune lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Haha yessss my fave Luda track, that's actually my ringtone lol.


My ringtone is this...........





.........the best stoner song ever.​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

And I know it all.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My ringtone is this...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good tunes,youlike warren g regulate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Good tunes,youlike warren g regulate?



Of course!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

We need the rare '5 on it' remix before I forget.....







​......the Luniz and entourage were underrated to fuck.​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Before I go random......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Turn it up and wait for the whistle......


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Any of you boys in to sea fishing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

​


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

U on pills dude ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> U on pills dude ?


I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Lol sounds like u have already done them a dancing on ya kitchen table


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Thought u were on pills aswell tbh lol. The audi grills i got had a fucking horrible come down n pointless taking more than one cuz u dont come up anymore after the first.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Get ya lighters, roll that sticky, lets get higher (lets get higher)
> Got that Blueberry Yum Yum and its that fire
> Get ya lighters, roll that sticky, lets get higher (lets get higher)
> Got that Blueberry Yum Yum and its that fire"


I watched it with the sound off, ide chin the cunt for smoking in the grow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 7, 2016)

U boys haven a sing off


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 7, 2016)

My youngest cat chilling with the youngest dog !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought u were on pills aswell tbh lol. The audi grills i got had a fucking horrible come down n pointless taking more than one cuz u dont come up anymore after the first.


Dodgy come down usually says there's something else in em.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 7, 2016)

Http://rainierland.com/movie/the-hateful-eight-2015.html

Tarantinos new flick dvd quality


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dodgy come down usually says there's something else in em.


Oh there definitely was. If I struggle to wee it's crap.thats why I'm hesitant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Http://rainierland.com/movie/the-hateful-eight-2015.html
> 
> Tarantinos new flick dvd quality


It's been on Putlocker and Afdah for about 3 weeks.

It's crap.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Http://rainierland.com/movie/the-hateful-eight-2015.html
> 
> Tarantinos new flick dvd quality


That's been out for ages man.its alright but drags a bit tbh


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone link me to Legend, new film about the Krays with Tom Hardy in?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Anyone link me to Legend, new film about the Krays with Tom Hardy in?


Shit camera job at the moment.

No decent copy.

But it's out on BluRay end of the month I think so....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Putlocker...type it into the Google machine n click featured movies n it should be on the first page...also meh


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 7, 2016)

yeah that h8full 8 was shite gave up half way threw, tom hardy is a good actor but no doubt another load of ol shite about the ''krays''


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit camera job at the moment.
> 
> No decent copy.
> 
> But it's out on BluRay end of the month I think so....


Dvd quality is out man.either Putlocker or primewire


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Just checked putlocker and noting came up. I'll hang on til the end of the month then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Another shit movie that.

Tom Hardey does what he can with a fucking terrible script.

It's not his fault, given more it could have been epic but it's average at best.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Sky has blocked that prime wire so can't get on it haha. Sure there will be a way though to bypass the block.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dvd quality is out man.either Putlocker or primewire


There wasn't on Putlocker 3 days ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sky has blocked that prime wire so can't get on it haha. Sure there will be a way though to bypass the block.


Proxy.


Blocks mean nothing, literally.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

https://proxyof.com/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Primewire specifically......

https://proxyof.com/primewire-ag-proxy-unblock/



Fill your boots.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

http://putlocker.is/watch-legend-2015-online-free-putlocker.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> http://putlocker.is/watch-legend-2015-online-free-putlocker.html


That's the shitty cam job mate, I've seen it.

It's the same copy everywhere yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

The sound is gash although the pic is very watchable.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Can't see it on there anyway, there's another Kray film but not Legend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Can't see it on there anyway, there's another Kray film but not Legend


That Pulocker link Slipper put up works but it's honestly unwatchable, I endured it cos I'm a mad fan of Tom Hardy.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Had a copy similar to that burned on to dvd , wasn't watchable on big screen


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's the shitty cam job mate, I've seen it.
> 
> It's the same copy everywhere yet.


Oh the phone n have vids blocked...crap..there was definitely a did quality out..probably prime wire so.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Only flick ive wated low quality was star wars cuz i couldnt wait...the rest id patience for.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

She's on primeire. ..
http://www.primewire.ag/watch-2772131-Legend-online-free


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Only flick ive wated low quality was star wars cuz i couldnt wait...the rest id patience for.


I tried.

As soon as the syncing went I fucked it off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Had a copy similar to that burned on to dvd , wasn't watchable on big screen


I used to do DVD's, 4 for £10.
Full colour boxes, covers, disk labels, insert....job lot.
Good enough to put on your shelf and collect.

Would never do anything that wasn't legit DVD print or HD, I used to strive to get HD prints before they came out in the shops.

Streaming sites pretty much put me out of business, I've got a £300 1-5 duplicator sat here doing fuck all.
Stick a 5gb DVD in the top, 5 blank disks in the other drives and it makes copys in 9 minutes or less.

People just watch a streamed cam job and fuck it off, say yeah I've seen that.

Madness.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

It was a fucking shite flick anyways.think I'd 2 high an expectation for it in fairness.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> She's on primeire. ..
> http://www.primewire.ag/watch-2772131-Legend-online-free


Sign up and login?

...........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

I sold cds in school. Ppl could make out lists n shit n I'd download what they wanted.5e a cd lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sign up and login?
> 
> ...........


What are you guys seeing lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Just a few......







I've got another 500 or so with the labels on a hard drive somewhere.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Starwar ships motherfucker lol nice haha looks pretty slick dude


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What are you guys seeing lol View attachment 3580454



Ffs!

I didn't scrole down far enough, I'm sat in front of a 40" TV.

...................


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Never thought I'd say this to u but way to go dumbass lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Starwar ships motherfucker




I've had em about 8 years.

And then around 2 months ago I noticed the Mrs has managed to snap one of the fucking gun turrets off my X-Wing.

...........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Thats why i dont let my missus play with my collectables


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What are you guys seeing lol View attachment 3580454


That's not showing up when you search for it.

I bet it's the same copy though, the others are labelled as DVD screener too but it's an HD camera of a foreign picture and then bad English camera audio synced over the top.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thats why i dont let my missus play with my collectables



Ah she'll have gone for something on the shelf and pranged it with her fucking finger.

How she never noticed or knew anything about it till I noticed and mentioned it I'll never know.

Snapped clean off, no bend, nothing.

Cunt.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Ill find the dvd rip tomorrow when im on the laptop n post it here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Watched Kevin Bridges new stand up DVD the other night.

That's pretty funny, it's on Kickass Torrents I think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

And Chris Ramsey's first stand up DVD, also pretty good for a first pop from the newcomer.

That's on stream I think.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Watched Kevin Bridges new stand up DVD the other night.
> 
> That's pretty funny, it's on Kickass Torrents I think.


Funny when he's on about the guys having a sit off with fifa on the telly and them 2 guys wired talking about shit that happened in school haha and when he's sat with the family rolling tortillas or w.e they're called hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

"House rice? For a Friday night home delivery, fucking house rice!?" ..........


----------



## Liamboii22 (Jan 7, 2016)

What you think my 2 small ladies will bring me UK cheese / super cheese reason for them beening small is just to see the out come ??


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

He's spot on with his stories , I posted link to it in here a few weeks back


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Liamboii22 said:


> UK cheese / super cheese


You've walked into the wrong thread hanging that moniker over your plants pal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2016)

Right then lads, I'm off.

A few pipes, a wank and bed.

Laters.


----------



## Liamboii22 (Jan 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've walked into the wrong thread hanging that moniker over your plants pal.


Moniker ?? Care to explaine? Just fort I'd share my shit with you guys


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Think it means nickname.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Keep ur shit man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

If any of you guys have Netflix watch a series called Making a Murderer. Shocking stuff.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Fucking love that kinda shit man.use to read my moms true crime mags as a kid lol.ill check it out on couchtuner tomorrow.cant fucking sleep...being on the phones not helping either.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha ye its worth a watch.

I'm the same, go on my phone coz I can't sleep then can't sleep coz I'm on my phone. No good.


----------



## Liamboii22 (Jan 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Keep ur shit man


Go play on Netflix dude loool or get a job up to you!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 7, 2016)

The guy from the "Im freaking out. Can someone help?" Threads head must be chocker. He's probably gunna fold and hand himself in if he keeps on growing, it will all get to much for him.​


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

How bout i play with your mother you dirt box bitch! Ive got a job dude n i can also grow better than ur weak ass sting beans u call weed.


----------



## Liamboii22 (Jan 7, 2016)

Looool sure dude you couldn't grow cress you bellend and don't b googling pictures to post here so stop talking wet you to pics I put up are just my to small experiments we all started of shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Who is this bitch moans like my wife


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

Liamboii22 said:


> What you think my 2 small ladies will bring me UK cheese / super cheese reason for them beening small is just to see the out come ??


That doesnt particularly make sense, do you need help with something or just showing ur plants off etc?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

I quite like the red pipe cleaners, the lime green of the plants really shows it off


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

the glue is quite a feeder shes already on 5 ml plus some 9/18 and calmag first week stretch, the stem and branches are 2 x the exo, shes getting vegged under a 600 w hps turned up to 750, the bulb wont last too long but its an old one and the plants love the spectrum


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Dvd rip was on primewire I always go with the reliable ones like vodlocker. http://www.primewire.ag/external.php?title=Legend&url=aHR0cDovL3ZvZGxvY2tlci5jb20vbGJ1dnl6ZjhjODJu&domain=dm9kbG9ja2VyLmNvbQ==&loggedin=0


----------



## makka (Jan 8, 2016)

Just laid mi hands on a 12 single pot autopot system with 250 ltr tank I'm gonna run it next round with clay balls and coco this way I can stay away from the grow upto a fortnight at a time without worrying and less heat off people


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Boys don't laugh it ain't mine but what's the fuck is wrong with this about 3 weeks old no feed just water under 250w cfl in coco


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

took me 30 secs of wtf then I started pissing myself


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Boys don't laugh it ain't mine but what's the fuck is wrong with this about 3 weeks old no feed just water under 250w cfl in cocoView attachment 3580788View attachment 3580789View attachment 3580790


no nutes does that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

lol in coco too, never water in coco unless u really know what u doin, they have no nutes whatever


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

He has some older ones as well we started them at same time bk in august mine 6 weeks in to flower his still looks 2 weeks old a bit bigger then the seeds I'll get a photo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

He said it started doing it when he feed the bigger ones canna a&b @ 1ml to 5l water


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

He did have them under. 250w and 125w cfl s


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

What da fuck is that?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Meant to be a 4 month old plant lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Jesus Christ tell the dude to get his head around soil first lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Him in coco is prob my fault cos he asked me what I was in and I said


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Boys don't laugh it ain't mine but what's the fuck is wrong with this about 3 weeks old no feed just water under 250w cfl in cocoView attachment 3580788View attachment 3580789View attachment 3580790


Always feed in coco mate, never just plain water as far as im aware


----------



## Liamboii22 (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> That doesnt particularly make sense, do you need help with something or just showing ur plants off etc?


Not showing of just wanted to here peoples thoughts on my small ones. Iv always stuck with 5-6 plants as I'm Low on space so I fort if I keep them small but with a nice yield I'd b able to put more than 5 in my space.. Do that make sence?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

Liamboii22 said:


> Not showing of just wanted to here peoples thoughts on my small ones. Iv always stuck with 5-6 plants as I'm Low on space so I fort if I keep them small but with a nice yield I'd b able to put more than 5 in my space.. Do that make sence?


makes a bit more sense now lol, with the first msg we couldnt tell if you wanted help/showing ya plants off/just chatting etc etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3580805 View attachment 3580806 View attachment 3580809


Probably THE most effective thing you can do here is make sure ya mate is using proper nutes and has the relevant feed chart etc, then create him an account on here, point him at the newmbie section n tell him to get reading lol

ive got to create an account for a mate today but having a bit of a brain fart for a username etc lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Probably THE most effective thing you can do here is make sure ya mate is using proper nutes and has the relevant feed chart etc, then create him an account on here, point him at the newmbie section n tell him to gereading lol
> 
> ive got to create an account for a mate today but having a bit of a brain fart for a username etc lol


Yeh man he has all the gear I went shopping with him lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Probably THE most effective thing you can do here is make sure ya mate is using proper nutes and has the relevant feed chart etc, then create him an account on here, point him at the newmbie section n tell him to get reading lol
> 
> ive got to create an account for a mate today but having a bit of a brain fart for a username etc lol


let us know when it's him so he doesn't get abuse lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Him in coco is prob my fault cos he asked me what I was in and I said


lol tell him hes got nute burn


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> That amnesia is nice if grown properly


yeah amnesia aint to bad but is boring after 5 years now


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

what people forget is that root growth uses lots of energy, they suck the nutes available from the plants


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Of course, dont worry that you dont know anyone in here, AND that that you could potentially be Police trying to entrap ppl, OR that you havent even offered ANYTHING in return for people to even think about helping you etc, we will just give you our bank details straight off the bat without knowing or trusting you so YOU dont have to bother going out n searching properly for some green.......sound gd?


yea im a police officer that grows my own bud and uploads my pics and grow journals on here yeah mate..makes sense, i can go out now and get bud of loads of different dealers i got no trouble there my trouble is that every dealer around my way has the same bud over and over again cheese lemon or ammy been like it for last 5 years


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

german1989 said:


> yea im a police officer that grows my own bud and uploads my pics and grow journals on here yeah mate..makes sense, i can go out now and get bud of loads of different dealers i got no trouble there my trouble is that every dealer around my way has the same bud over and over again cheese lemon or ammy been like it for last 5 years


lol its the same wherever you go in the country these days


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dvd rip was on primewire I always go with the reliable ones like vodlocker. http://www.primewire.ag/external.php?title=Legend&url=aHR0cDovL3ZvZGxvY2tlci5jb20vbGJ1dnl6ZjhjODJu&domain=dm9kbG9ja2VyLmNvbQ==&loggedin=0


Need a proxied link mate or I just get the Sky blocked screen.

If I go there myself through a proxy the movie doesn't show when searched for.


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> youtube darknet. We don't take kindly to strangers here.


cool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

So the roots are sucking all the goodness out of the leafs that's why they are going brown


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

german1989 said:


> yeah amnesia aint to bad but is boring after 5 years now


If you've been growing for 5 years why are you still pissing about with small change like that?


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol its the same wherever you go in the country these days


yeah your telling me...found a darknet site anyway and woooow lol the amount of bud on there and uk sellers as well jeeeez


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

vodlocker.com/t3b6az1okz9x


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

german1989 said:


> yea im a police officer that grows my own bud and uploads my pics and grow journals on here yeah mate..makes sense


I've been sat in a flat back in the day with some very colourfull charactors and watched an undercover copper jack up heroin with my own eyes.

Anything is possible.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3580800 View attachment 3580801 View attachment 3580802 View attachment 3580803 View attachment 3580804


Holy shit those look like they are drier than the Sahara. Does this guy know how to water a plant? I.e does he just water around the Base of the plant? Or the whole pot?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> vodlocker.com/t3b6az1okz9x



..........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

That's the link to it on the vodlocker site.hope it helps..if not fuck sky lol I'm on sky myself but use the neighbours eircom


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you've been growing for 5 years why are you still pissing about with small change like that?


because i dont always grow constantly, grown on and of for 5 years had a few grows nothing special only few plants at a time so not often got my own personal bit..so this why i just buy qs or halfs of people but its just the same constant stuff..maybe a 1 of someone will have something different so thats why i piss about with small quantitys at time..if there was ozs for sale of top shelf bud then id jump all over it and stock up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

No I mean small plants, even for personal smoke I'd do bigger plants less often and have more yield of better quality overall.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's the link to it on the vodlocker site.hope it helps..if not fuck sky lol I'm on sky myself but use the neighbours eircom


Yeah man it works, cheers.


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been sat in a flat back in the day with some very colourfull charactors and watched an undercover copper jack up heroin with my own eyes.
> 
> Anything is possible.


ill get a pic up soon of my vanilla kush aint had a pic up of it for awhile now currently at 79 days old and 34 days into flowering.......i was with mates before over a park just smoking and having a laugh when a bloke sat about 10 meters away was'nt till 20 mins later he decided to wack out his badge and was an undercover cid..then converscated our bud was just under an 8th anyway back in the day when 8ths were 3,5..2 months later me and mates fucking about with a fire extinguisher covered in white lol who comes along, the same cid officer again this time he was chasing us like fuck lol we was swerving in and out of alleys back roads but i got caught pinched dragged along the floor and made me put the extinguisher back and then went of again...laughed about it after and got the extinguisher back lol...but a few more months went by and he ended up being in the local post and arrested for pretending to be an undercover cop when he was signing on the dole and didnt have a job lol, did think it was abit werid how he always let us go without taking names or stuff down lol..even caught my mate for chucking potatoes at buses and let him go as well ol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Our cops are wankers man.super strict. On the garda Facebook page they literally posted a grinder n a 50 bag on the page n got ripped on.was hilarious. Wouldn't mind but they only post serious crimes like a week after they posted a massive ira gun haul of serious heavy duty guns. Wed probably get done if we were caught with a 50 bag...record n all


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

Couple pics not the best ATM lights go of in an hour so I'll post better pic


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Holy shit those look like they are drier than the Sahara. Does this guy know how to water a plant? I.e does he just water around the Base of the plant? Or the whole pot?


Whole pot with a bit of run off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

_*Government agencys with social media.*_



It says everthing you could ever want to know about systematic propaganda in one sentence.


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Our cops are wankers man.super strict. On the garda Facebook page they literally posted a grinder n a 50 bag on the page n got ripped on.was hilarious. Wouldn't mind but they only post serious crimes like a week after they posted a massive ira gun haul of serious heavy duty guns. Wed probably get done if we were caught with a 50 bag...record n all


shit fuck that..i know my mate got caught with 11 8ths on him and he had to go court and had to pay a £200 fine and then got NFA said it was all for personal use and the reason they were in bags is so he can have 1 every day lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Couple pics not the best ATM lights go of in an hour so I'll post better pic


They're not the same plants you showed before are they?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Jesus u guys really get off easily lol no fucking waaay would we get off on something like that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been sat in a flat back in the day with some very colourfull charactors and watched an undercover copper jack up heroin with my own eyes.
> 
> Anything is possible.


I did a few months on the sniff line down here n i used to serve up to the old bill/ambulance/fire brigade etc lol


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

havent showed these before on the uk growers thread i have them posted on here but in a different selection...and it was just that 1 vanilla kush plant i had...but 5 days ago i took 2 lemon cuttings which where mine but they was to big for his tent as hes got another 18 in there so just stuck them in the 12/12 tent...was a smaller tent i had in other pics on here had to put the vanilla into my 1.2m tent and the other 2 plants...and in my 1m tent i got 5 seeds from bf cookie kush and 2 auto bio diesels


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus u guys really get off easily lol no fucking waaay would we get off on something like that.


yeah i was surprised when he told me it as well


----------



## german1989 (Jan 8, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/400w-grow-vanilla-kush.889117/..............thats link for my vanilla kush


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 8, 2016)

Just made a right tit of myself walking the dog. Walked onto the field and slipped right on my arse, got up took a few steps then my trainer got stuck and came off, so aswell as a wet muddy arse I was limping around with a soggy muddy sock. Had to laugh it off.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

I was walking the dog a few moths ago n I'd my hiking boots half tied n I was passing this chick n my lace got caught in the hooks on the top of the boot n down I went she turned n the dog lunged at her...I'd assumed he sensed my fear as I fell n jumped into defensive mode lol I'd still a firm grip on him but man was she scared


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 8, 2016)

Great isn't it. Remember that happening back in high school with rockports getting them caught on the hooks and tripping. Gunna get myself some walking boots too I think. Sports direct have Karrimor ones for good prices.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

I've had 2 pairs of Karrimor hiking trainers from Sports Direct (been up Polish mountains) and the Mrs has a pair now (been up Scafell Pike and round Italy), didn't pay more than £30 for any of them.

I've been buying Karrimor stuff since the mid 90's.

British brand, good gear.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Thats the one upside to ireland man fucking propper hiking spots n the dog loves it. These are my badboys...should take better care of em but pfft not been hiking in a bit since the weather's gone wank


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

After noon lads how's it growing on this shitty raining afternoon


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

The other reason my m8 plants are prob dry in he has the extraction fan on but hardly any air going in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh my days, what a fucking headache!


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2016)

You on yer blob or something Yman?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2016)

DST said:


> You on yer blob or something Yman?


Have u just been catching up in here? I have and fuck me, where do u get the energy yorkie? You've not been about for a while but by fuck ur makin up for it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

You've been suprisingly diplomatic I jumped that shit once logic jumped out the window


The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh my days, what a fucking headache!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u just been catching up in here? I have and fuck me, where do u get the energy yorkie? You've not been about for a while but by fuck ur makin up for it


Check our thw fake uk thread he's being really reasonable but shit went sideways lol even I left ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Check our thw fake uk thread he's being really reasonable but shit went sideways lol even I left ffs


Yeah I've read it all m8, well not read it I scanned over it, couldn't be assed reading that shit never mind writing it lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah most of it was me n yorkie discussing cured meats loool


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

The backlist is a epic series


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Site fucked again then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Boys seriously, retards seem to find me.

You wonder why I don't bother, now you know.




I'm fucked if I'm being sidelined by ignorant cunts with psychological issues.

What can I say, that's me.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Have I missed something ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Boys seriously, retards seem to find me.
> 
> You wonder why I don't bother, now you know.
> 
> ...


You definitely have a gift for it man


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Boys seriously, retards seem to find me.
> 
> You wonder why I don't bother, now you know.
> 
> ...


Hey im not retarded.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Hey im not retarded.


A little slow maybe. Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

My buds have started to turn purple now looks good I've never smoked any purple so first time I've ever seen in


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Any u boys watching Liverpool game


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> My buds have started to turn purple now looks good I've never smoked any purple so first time I've ever seen in


I really want a purple strain, plants look really beautiful imo.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Meant to be a 4 month old plant lol


That's a classic Pompey never seen anything as shit as that tbh amazing how they arnt completely dead tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't ever fucking change zeddd lmfao


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That's a classic Pompey never seen anything as shit as that tbh amazing how they arnt completely dead tho


Yeah pompey i can teach him to be a noob if you want, still a step up lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Yeah pompey i can teach him to be a noob if you want, still a step up lol.


so Dan you are a bit unsure about me yet all ive done is help you, then you post in here after slagging off a respected member of this thread....whats up man?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't ever fucking change zeddd lmfao


unfortunately my new years resalushian is be nice and helpful and to stop drinking so much


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so Dan you are a bit unsure about me yet all ive done is help you, then you post in here after slagging off a respected member of this thread....whats up man?


Only unsure as i dont speak to you and i dont see you in threads that much. (Ibrealise im new and havent been around long enough )Lax ive spoken to loads. I didnt mean any offense to you zeddd. I meant mysterious like a good thing.

Yes i shouldnt have gotten involved in the last argument, but like i said i saw victimisation (rightly or wrongly) and i hate that.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Only unsure as i dont speak to you and i dont see you in threads that much. Lax ive spoken to loads. I didnt mean any offense to you zeddd. I meant mysterious like a good thing.
> 
> Yes i shouldnt have gotten involved in the last argument, but like i said i saw victimisation (rightly or wrongly) and i hate that.


victimisation and being a cunt and having ya mother raped by orang-utans is normal in here its all a big laugh


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

And i appreciate your input zeddd, others have said your stuffs a grade and i beleive em.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That's a classic Pompey never seen anything as shit as that tbh amazing how they arnt completely dead tho


That's what I thought man it's got hardly any roots but the newgrowth seems to be green lol wasting time and money I feel sorry for the cunt so I'll give him some of my clones he prob spent around £300


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

And 4 months later still got little twig


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had 2 pairs of Karrimor hiking trainers from Sports Direct (been up Polish mountains) and the Mrs has a pair now (been up Scafell Pike and round Italy), didn't pay more than £30 for any of them.
> 
> I've been buying Karrimor stuff since the mid 90's.
> 
> British brand, good gear.


Those days are over lol, owned by sports direct now n products made in china lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Those days are over lol, owned by sports direct now n products made in china lol


To a decent standard though.

They're made to company specs just in China.

The 3 pairs we have all came from Sports Direct and all are top quality waterproof and for a good price.


I'd buy again no bother.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 8, 2016)

I watched a documentary on sports direct of them buying old british brands and trying to breath life back into them. Which is good as long as the quality is there.


R1b3n4 said:


> Those days are over lol, owned by sports direct now n products made in china lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

[


DANfour20 said:


> I watched a documentary on sports direct of them buying old british brands and trying to breath life back into them. Which is good as long as the quality is there.


I ve just written a reference for a store manager at Sports Direct, lol looking forward to some nice trainers tbh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2016)

Fuck sports defect and mike cashley. A plague on modern sport and business


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 8, 2016)

I watched a documentary about it too, they have a recruitment agency based on site at their main warehouse that only recruit for sports direct. Exploiting a loophole really. (or did a few years ago)

Don't like putting money in to the pockets of people who are doing shit like that but gotta watch the ££


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

They've got some shady consumer rights practices I'll say that.

Couple of years ago I bought a random pair of trainers on sale, young bird at the till made me sign the reciept to confirm that "I understand returns do not apply to sale items" (she said it just as I signed while asking why?).

I just gave her a look said "You do realise that's illegal don't you? I could ring the police now and have you personally arrested for fraud and false representation?" then walked off laughing at her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2016)

It's cost him 10 mil to sort the minimum wage court case, he was making staff have a search going in and out of the shops but not including it in their time. Wish he'd throw money at the toon problem as quick.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 8, 2016)

Nah m8 toons are fucked


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They've got some shady consumer rights practices I'll say that.
> 
> Couple of years ago I bought a random pair of trainers on sale, young bird at the till made me sign the reciept to confirm that "I understand returns do not apply to sale items" (she said it just as I signed while asking why?).
> 
> I just gave her a look said "You do realise that's illegal don't you? I could ring the police now and have you personally arrested for fraud and false representation?" then walked off laughing at her.


shady practices lol like taking a reference from a grower as proof of character to manage a store


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> shady practices lol like taking a reference from a grower as proof of character to manage a store


Yeah like you told em that! lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah like you told em that! lol


I do have bona fide post nominal so yeah its half legit and hes a top bloke will do well for them


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 8, 2016)

flim4 aving it 2night Inglorious Bastards followed by Heat couple of cracking films imo anyways....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

The gunfight at the end of Heat was directed by Andy McNab, legendary scene that.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The gunfight at the end of Heat was directed by Andy McNab, legendary scene that.


i love the film but i dont like that cunt mcnab, hes the sas bloke who lead a failed mission in iraq aint he? n off the back of said failed mission which got 2 or 3 sas killed lives like a king?!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, he writes books and scripts for video games.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, he writes books and scripts for video games.


same bloke zero 2 bravo or some shit? they stopped the NZ guy telling the true story of how he lead the original mission with bad planning and the wrong equipment and got people killed....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah he might have been in the SAS but he's no John McAleese.

Now "Mac" was a fucking proper hard bastard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Dude led the Iranian Embassy Siege in 1980.

Fucked the lot of em in 17 mins.

My dad tells me about watching it on TV, I was 1. lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah he might have been in the SAS but he's no John McAleese.
> 
> Now "Mac" was a fucking proper hard bastard.


thats the northaner with the tash n beard from the iranian embassy siege? 

too slow lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah yeah, big handle bars.

He rocked the shit out of that tash. lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 8, 2016)

didnt maggie tell em to take no prisoners? basically a shoot on site deal, wasnt there even 1 they where about to take out the back n top but the media was all over by then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Yep, zero tolerance.

"Just steam in and fucking dominate, show em why we're the best in the world"

Type of thing. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Fuck it, lets have the video.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

That grenade Mac throws in just says it all.

No fucking about!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

They went in through the roof and the window at the same time I think, through the roof round the back.

You never see that.

I think the first big bang (when the bloke says that was a bomb) before you see the grenade blast is the roof going in.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting watch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 8, 2016)

So it was a frame charge on the embassy window, not a grenade.


Ahhh!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

yup, frame charge to breach followed immediately by flash bangs/stun grenades the second the window shattered, all operators memorised the faces of every single member of staff/visitors in the building, if you werent one of those faces you instantly received a double tap to the chest with another to the head after


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone else got snow? It didn't stop here last night I ended up out with the kids building a massive snowman. Doesn't look like it's gonna stop snowing today again either.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Just rain here. Papers have been saying every week its gunna snow and winter is finally here but had nothing zzzzz.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

next week its supposed to be below freezing down here, down to 1 or 2 atm, no snow yet


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 9, 2016)

It's fucking -2 here today was about the same yesterday. I'm just back from taking the dogs for a walk in the snow they fucking love it !


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 9, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Anyone else got snow? It didn't stop here last night I ended up out with the kids building a massive snowman. Doesn't look like it's gonna stop snowing today again either.


No, i want snow.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


I vaguely remember watching this as a kid. What year was it? I werent born until 86 lol


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 9, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> I vaguely remember watching this as a kid. What year was it? I werent born until 86 lol


Ahh i must have just seen someone talking about it on tv if it was 1980.


----------



## DANfour20 (Jan 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> next week its supposed to be below freezing down here, down to 1 or 2 atm, no snow yet


Yup, same here colder next week apparently.


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Good laugh today had son out on quad in mud and sluch we both looked like we fell in a pit of shit by end of day lol not started it for months and started second pull! Can't beat them lt50s for reliability I tell ya


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Good laugh today had son out on quad in mud and sluch we both looked like we fell in a pit of shit by end of day lol not started it for months and started second pull! Can't beat them lt50s for reliability I tell ya


 can't beat it in the cold, always used to end up with chapped ears n lips. Felt fresh after tho


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah it's refreshing for sure man we only came home cause fingers was purple lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Wish I could say I'd feel of fresh tomo but I can see a bendy one in the making here haha


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it not a bad idea to be posting Info of uk grows on here? 
I am worried to say to much myself? 
Am I being over paranoid


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I've been around here for 5-6 years and some others longer so what do u reckon?


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 9, 2016)

Sometimes is it not better to be safe then sorry, 
But if it weren't for you guys I wouldn't be we're I am at now so I Thankyou


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Sometimes is it not better to be safe then sorry,
> But if it weren't for you guys I wouldn't be we're I am at now so I Thankyou


More chance you getting caught from the people you've told rather than them busting u on here


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

U good mg?

If your paranoid use a vpn or a pay as u go sim with data lol


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

No lax today??? 
His etzlam musta landed


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> U good mg?
> 
> If your paranoid use a vpn or a pay as u go sim with data lol


Not too bad makka, well apart from I'm near running outta weed and I'm about 5 weeks from chop lol, bar that I'm all good


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> No lax today???
> His etzlam musta landed


U could be onto something, might not see him for months again


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Will be on a para myself by 5am, numb teeth and throat atm haha


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Well that's not good isit lol I'm in same boat mate paying out for its a killer when a 8th done in a day still got couple weeks left mi self


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Will be on a para myself by 5am, numb teeth and throat atm haha


You been to the dentist?


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Lol beaked up more like 
As for lax I hope he wrote his passwords down this time ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Well that's not good isit lol I'm in same boat mate paying out for its a killer when a 8th done in a day still got couple weeks left mi self


Fuck 8ths, I need to get me an ounce or something, still shit having to pay for it tho, needs must lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> You been to the dentist?


Yeah something like that lol


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck 8ths, I need to get me an ounce or something, still shit having to pay for it tho, needs must lol


Ye needs must an all that lol if I get an oz an I just smoke it quicker it's a cunt i can't win man


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Ye needs must an all that lol if I get an oz an I just smoke it quicker it's a cunt i can't win man


Just hate the hassle of goin looking for it m8, it ain't that hard to get but still a ballache when ye get home from work and realise you've none left


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

I bag it up if I buy weight to smoke and it makes it easier to not get carried away


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Is it not a bad idea to be posting Info of uk grows on here?
> I am worried to say to much myself?
> Am I being over paranoid


providing you dont post your real name or address etc you are fine


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

I stick it in a jar and smoke outta that, when it's done it's done and I need to get more lol, usually keep nearly enough to do me but this grows been longer than I'd hoped, fuckin seeds...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Para


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> providing you dont post your real name or address etc you are fine


Need to watch out for relax tho the snooping little cunt


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Mate I just open more bags honestly lol 
I ain't worked for a while now mg luckily haha but I know the feelin getting quality is a hassle 
Just catching up on fake UK thread lmao off at some of it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes but surely it's as bad when you have just harvested and you got loads there. I'm still on first grow n thinking i might end up smoking more quicker


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yes but surely it's as bad when you have just harvested and you got loads there. I'm still on first grow n thinking i might end up smoking more quicker


If your out like me no matter how much u get it won't last till next crop lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been smoking at the same rate for years it seems lol, flat out.....when not working


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Prob be same then haha. This beer taste horrid now should of got voddi lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

bacardi n coke n a livers joint for me lol


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Turns my gut lager after a few


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Captain Morgan's spiced rum is good gear but always gets overlooked


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Might chop that pineapple tomorrow I'm sick of looking after it tbh Un the dwc looking forward to the ease of autopots an a Wilma


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Turns my gut lager after a few


yeah never been a lager fan, much prefer my ales lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

The wilmas are goin out the door for me, all DWC after this run, goina get the shit I need to keep an eye on it and put a bit of effort in, hope it dont all go pear shaped lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

I love me lager ffs, that and southern comfort, can't beat it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

He SoCo is good. I'd kill for a bit of that now instead of this haha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone else get the urge to piss constantly? So uncomfy rrrrrrrr


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> The wilmas are goin out the door for me, all DWC after this run, goina get the shit I need to keep an eye on it and put a bit of effort in, hope it dont all go pear shaped lol


I thought u was already dwc why the switch mate sick of clay balls?


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> The wilmas are goin out the door for me, all DWC after this run, goina get the shit I need to keep an eye on it and put a bit of effort in, hope it dont all go pear shaped lol


I thought u was already dwc why the switch mate sick of clay balls?
Only lager I can drink is wife beater cold cold


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 9, 2016)

makka said:


> I thought u was already dwc why the switch mate sick of clay balls?
> Only lager I can drink is wife beater cold cold


Still be clay balls only a lot less, I've 2 DWC buckets I've used for mothers, grown a couple in them too. Just want to grow more controlled and nicer lookin plants, with the wilmas once the stretch comes I can't get at them, can't even get at my plugs at the min ffs. Plus I've got the 12 pot rdwc system there and all so why not, reckon it's got potential


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

£32 for a litre of vodka and a mixer to be delivered at this time. That'll do


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 9, 2016)

Trying to explain to my misses why not feed the dog before she's finished what shes eating to show who the leader is but its not happening haha


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2016)

Morning joint and a cuppa


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2016)

makka said:


> Morning joint and a cuppa


Was just thinking of that myself but supplies are dwindling and still 6-7 wks til harvest lol, have to hang on til a bit later methinks lol


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Was just thinking of that myself but supplies are dwindling and still 6-7 wks til harvest lol, have to hang on til a bit later methinks lol


It's hard mate for me anyway lol
U got going now bina


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

Aye my stash jars are getting right low. Need to board the fucking loft first...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2016)

makka said:


> It's hard mate for me anyway lol
> U got going now bina


Just the Livers mate, binned the Blue Meanie as weak as fuck, got 12 Livers in the cupboard that were flipped to flower xmas week, they should be ready last day of feb etc

Just trying to decide what strain to go for next as livers is a bit bushy for my area n bored of smoking it already, need something single cola ideally, both lahada`s Blue Rhino n Yorkie`s Jack Frost look like good candidates but am open to other suggestions lol

How bout you? got much interesting going on atm?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye my stash jars are getting right low. Need to board the fucking loft first...


I need to move house so i can have more than a square metre for growing in lol, hard trying to make 15`ish oz both last 10-12 weeks between crops AND bring some money into the house lol


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2016)

Not much mate just doing exo this round could use the money for summer Wi kids n that n i got that overgrown pineapple bush waiting to come down soon jus cba atm tbh 
Looking on a move my self mate jus waiting for right place to comealong


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I need to move house so i can have more than a square metre for growing in lol, hard trying to make 15`ish oz both last 10-12 weeks between crops AND bring some money into the house lol


Go vertical then. How much height do you have? I am growing in 1.2m footprint and doubling that yield.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Go vertical then. How much height do you have? I am growing in 1.2m footprint and doubling that yield.



i second that, i would defo have a go at one of those stadium type grows or even vertical shelving if i only had a small space. i honestly think a perpetual grow would suit you better if you could make it work with acquiring clones when you need them.

was up wil 6 chopping a big gringo and an exo, gringo seems well better than last time, hope it comes out as good as it looks now.

the big fireballs #1 i chopped las tweek give me over 10 oz but the biggest cola is not even the thickness of my thumb which is far from ideal, it's a bit too heavy for daytime smoke too and possibly even night time cause i struggle to get up the morning after smoking it, we'll find a use for it though lol. i will be running it again in the hopes of having sensible sized indoor plants, this might help thicken up the buds a bit.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Go vertical then. How much height do you have? I am growing in 1.2m footprint and doubling that yield.


0.9m W x 1.1M Dx 2m(ish) H

Was thinking of making it twin level with COB LED`s rather than vertical with HPS etc as HPS is a bugger in summer for heat


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 10, 2016)

Yerrrs still living the dream here gents


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Was thinking of making it twin level with COB LED`s rather than vertical with HPS etc as HPS is a bugger in summer for heat


Vertical bare bulb runs cooler than regular cooltubed mate.

By a shitload in fact.



I'm running 2 x 600w vertical bare bulbs in a 2.4 x 1.2 x 2m tent with the plants less than 12 inches from the bulbs.

The heat rises up and away from the plants, in cooltubes/coolhoods the heat is reflected down onto the plants with extra heat being radiated from the metal cooltube/hood.

This next round I'm going for 3 x 600w vertical bare bulbs in the same tent.

Have enough fresh air exchange and enough airflow and you should be fine, and you'll get a better yield from vert bare rather than regular hooded as it's a more efficient use of light.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> 0.9m W x 1.1M Dx 2m(ish) H
> 
> Was thinking of making it twin level with COB LED`s rather than vertical with HPS etc as HPS is a bugger in summer for heat


that's not bad off a 600 with your airflow heat issues man, u could up the watts but gotta cool the fukker for it to b worth it man, a perp will yield you less but more frequently


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2016)

I was talking about growing vertically. Not just hanging the bulbs vertically. I use cool tubes in a vertical grow and there is no metal reflectors needed as they are vertical. I have been thinking of getting rid of the tubes....more for the noise they make.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm planning on setting up some racking inside my tent and having it 2 levels with 4 x 600w vertical bare bulbs.

If I've worked it out right 48 hydro plants over 2 levels being lit evenly by 4 vertical bare 600w HPS bulbs.

5oz a pop is 240oz a run, that's £39.000 ish in Yorkie money.



I reckon it's doable.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to use vert bare bulbs but fukked my eyes in 12 months so go careful man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

DST said:


> I was talking about growing vertically. Not just hanging the bulbs vertically.


Eh?

So what's your definition of vertical growing then?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I used to use vert bare bulbs but fukked my eyes in 12 months so go careful man


I need some shades fast, I tend to just stick my head in the tent some times.

Not good.


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I need some shades fast, I tend to just stick my head in the tent some times.
> 
> Not good.


It blinds me for a good few min man and I think dst means he uses vertical netting and ties to it in a circle around the bulb


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2016)

i go in my grow room at the very earliest 1am some times coming out ot 5-6 am to go home to bed, it can take me 2-3 hours before i'm ready to sleep because i stilll see the lights when i close my eyes lol.

it's not easy this growing lark


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2016)

ghb said:


> i go in my grow room at the very earliest 1am some times coming out ot 5-6 am to go home to bed, it can take me 2-3 hours before i'm ready to sleep because i stilll see the lights when i close my eyes lol.
> 
> it's not easy this growing lark


Lol I imagine it's what tripping must be like


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2016)

Proper spat his dummy that Dan ain't he lmao some people


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2016)

well lets us know the growers from the show ers imo


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eh?
> 
> So what's your definition of vertical growing then?


Utilising the vertical space of your grow area to create a canopy based on the wall dimensions and not the floor foot print. 
In your first post you just mentioned hanging the bulbs vertically. Hence why I clarified what I was talking about.
Having multiple shelves as you go on to mention in your following post is vertical growing in my eyes as well. Just my opinion though.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 10, 2016)

ghb said:


> i go in my grow room at the very earliest 1am some times coming out ot 5-6 am to go home to bed, it can take me 2-3 hours before i'm ready to sleep because i stilll see the lights when i close my eyes lol.
> 
> it's not easy this growing lark


Been meaning to try a pair of these shades.

https://www.methodseven.com


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Utilising the vertical space of your grow area to create a canopy based on the wall dimensions and not the floor foot print.
> In your first post you just mentioned hanging the bulbs vertically. Hence why I clarified what I was talking about.
> Having multiple shelves as you go on to mention in your following post is vertical growing in my eyes as well. Just my opinion though.



Exactly the same principle I'm using mate, I just have 1 row of plants.

My bulbs are hanging so low they are lighting the bottom half of my plants in the bottom 3rd of my tent.

All colas are growing above the bulbs, I have no down light at all.

The now big empty expanse of tent space I now have above the plants I want to fill with more plants cos the space left is slightly more than half, I could put the same in again is what I'm thinking.

I'll draw a pic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Been meaning to try a pair of these shades.
> View attachment 3582670
> https://www.methodseven.com


Bugger those prices Abe.

Generics are about £10 on Ebay and just about any grow shop over here.

My local has a box full of them on the counter always.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exactly the same principle I'm using mate, I just have 1 row of plants.
> 
> My bulbs are hanging so low they are lighting the bottom half of my plants in the bottom 3rd of my tent.
> 
> ...


I am growing 4 or 5 at a push. They get splayed out and then continually tied back to a net. I have not been on the ball this round and my grow has gone a bit bushy lol. Not ideal since the closer the plants get the smaller the canopy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

Can even get generic anti UV sunglasses for like £5 or even some clip on ones for spectacle wearers that around £3.


Do the same job.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Not ideal since the closer the plants get the smaller the canopy.


Yeah I've just noticed that as I chucked some more in when the first lot were at 6 weeks.

Now the first lot are 10 weeks and the second lot are topped and wide at 4 weeks the space round the bulbs is getting smaller and smaller.


Have to watch for the singe and just take the odd inch or two off the occasional fan leaf.

First lot are nearly done mind, few weeks left.
It's gonna be a sqeeze late on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

I turn my plants 90 degrees every day too so they get lit from all sides equally, in effect.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2016)

@DST

So at the moment it looks something like this.....





And I'm thinking about something like this.....




With the big 3L single cola Jack Frost, sort of making a big coliseum.


----------



## LOFT (Jan 10, 2016)

HERBAL ADDICT said:


> *basement lighting/hydro hobby or norfolk lights i think best shops for equipment in uk*


I know this is an early post in this thread but i live close to Norfolk Lights and some of their stuff seems expensive to me but i have a garden centre close to me that sells hydro stuff, so i tend to go between them and norfolk lights
I found that small garden centres are now stocking indoor growing gear as they seem to realise it sells well lol


----------



## LOFT (Jan 10, 2016)

Is anyone attempting to grow in their shed in the Norfolk Suffolk area of the U.K?
If so what you using to insulate walls etc.. I want to use my shed as its 14x8 foot and built with 2x3 timber and well solid
The problem is it gets proper cold this time of year! lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 10, 2016)

Shits got Ketty


----------



## LOFT (Jan 10, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Shits got Ketty[/QUOTE
> lol whats ketty mean?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 10, 2016)

Any one in here grown steel city blues before ? And what average per plant did u get ? I have ten in a tent under two 600w hps lights and the difference between smallest and largest plant is unreal ... I think it's cause I attempted to take cuttings off her and then flicked into flower a few weeks later ???


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 10, 2016)

Ketamine my friend, try it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 10, 2016)

Really liking these disco biscuits 1 week on the 9/18 and theyve swollen ta fuck 

#1#2and #3


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @DST
> 
> So at the moment it looks something like this.....
> 
> ...


That will work. Only issue you will need to deal with is the pots on the upper levels getting a bit hot from the glare of the vertical bulb. I use to put lengths of white planks or black and white sheeting wrapped in cardboard in front of them to reflect the light back from the pots. They still got warmer than the lower pots. That and numbers made me reduce to just having the 4 on the ground instead of doing the shelf thing. I went from having like 30 plants on average to 4. But the veg time is way longer as the only downfall.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 11, 2016)

Yo guys how's it going still recovering for Saturday it was my wife's surprised 30th birthday party hired a hall with dj ect then a after party bk at mine till half 7 ppl left


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yo guys how's it going still recovering for Saturday it was my wife's surprised 30th birthday party hired a hall with dj ect then a after party bk at mine till half 7 ppl left


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 11, 2016)

Roughhh


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2016)

Forgot how nice scissor hash tastes in a j


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2016)

well 15 silver bars arrived saturday morning. gave 5 to a mate and I've 3 and a half left. im still floaty this morning


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well 15 silver bars arrived saturday morning. gave 5 to a mate and I've 3 and a half left. im still floaty this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2016)

hahah kinda, I just woke up in my ofice char alone at work. they've all fucked off and left me a kip in the chair ffs bunch of bastards


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2016)

Haha. Explains the pocket call with you rabbiting on at 100mph lol.


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2016)

Thats my worse record yet 15 days to root exo it was the cold so fetched them home 3 days ago glad I did now


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/plant-looking-bad-help-please.895706/

I know how you lads feel about autos but could use some input


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone out there that holds a grow licence in the uk?
Iv looked it up seems well over prices which is expected and I could only find one pharmacy in the uk which uses cannabis, was hoping to get a inside view befor I take the plunge?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Anyone out there that holds a grow licence in the uk?
> Iv looked it up seems well over prices which is expected and I could only find one pharmacy in the uk which uses cannabis, was hoping to get a inside view befor I take the plunge?


Grow licence in the uk??? Are u an MS sufferer? And even then I'm not sure they are even allowed to grow its just a thc spray or something they get here. 
Where are u seeing uk licences?


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Grow licence in the uk??? Are u an MS sufferer? And even then I'm not sure they are even allowed to grow its just a thc spray or something they get here.
> Where are u seeing uk licences?


I just looked it up on google a while back and thought id ask on here, 
INo you can get a licence in the uk but the first year it very expensive what I want to know is weither there is any point if no company are going to employ you to grow then in that case it's better off keeping it stealthy, 
No I don't have ms lmao just a passion for growing which has been with me a few years now 
Thanks for your reply 
Happy Farming


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> I just looked it up on google a while back and thought id ask on here,
> INo you can get a licence in the uk but the first year it very expensive what I want to know is weither there is any point if no company are going to employ you to grow then in that case it's better off keeping it stealthy,
> No I don't have ms lmao just a passion for growing which has been with me a few years now
> Thanks for your reply
> Happy Farming


Don't believe all u read on Google !


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh I know yh just as I was saying about info iv read that's killed plants in past but I have found official sites offering licences and info on gov.net so must be official, don't worry I'm not quoting from Wikipedia, if u look it up yourself you should easily find same info as me 
Happy Farmin


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2016)

I just checked and only company ti get a licence was gw pharmaceutical they got 5 licences one for each lab/grow in uk that was beginning of 2015 had me excited for second then ya cunt lol


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

So u have to be a company to hold the licence not a single person? And yh gw pharmacy was the only one I could find aswell, wonder how there recruitment works I have a decent portfolio an sorry dude I'm gunna keep looking into this tho, 
He Who Dares!!! 
Happy Farmin


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2016)

Good luck if u get somewhere come n let me know lol


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey if I get somewhere I'll be letting everyone know
Thanks for your help man 
Happy Farmin


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2016)

That pineapple I ended up chopping as I couldn't be arsed and needed to get the room setup for the clones


----------



## Fatboy0701 (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Hey if I get somewhere I'll be letting everyone know
> Thanks for your help man
> Happy Farmin


I'll help you, just send £250, your name, address, landline num, a copy of your passport and we're good to go


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

Fatboy0701 said:


> I'll help you, just send £250, your name, address, landline num, a copy of your passport and we're good to go


Think your on the wrong forum try..... www.idiots.org


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

any1 watched the dusk til dawn tv series? 5eps into the 1st season, fucking good watch i must say, think its another netflix production they also did narcos deffo upping there game....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 11, 2016)

Nah on the last ep of making a murderer now though. That narcos is decent, looking like 2017 for the next series now tho


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Nah on the last ep of making a murderer now though. That narcos is decent, looking like 2017 for the next series now tho


will have to give that making a murderer a go just had a read sounds wortha watch, loved narcos thought it was very good, this dusk till dawn is very well made/acted etc watched just about everything else lol every heard of a australian crime true crime series called underbelly? highly recommend if not.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry to change subject but when anyone menchion a series I have to bring up sons of anarchy?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 11, 2016)

Will give it a try after. Nah what's that on?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Sorry to change subject but when anyone menchion a series I have to bring up sons of anarchy?


great series loved it watched it all twice lol

can be a lil unbeleiveable at times so many bullets flying n jax n co never take a shot lol but very faced paced n entrertaining.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> great series loved it watched it all twice lol


I did exactly the same aha at the time I watched it first I had a Kawasaki er6n and very nearly traded it for a honda shadow with front end like soa haha I do get easily led sometimes 

And it's also on amazon


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> I did exactly the same aha at the time I watched it first I had a Kawasaki er6n and very nearly traded it for a honda shadow with front end like soa haha I do get easily led sometimes
> 
> And it's also on amazon


i dont ride bikes i have got a samcro t-shirt or 2 tho lol


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i dont ride bikes i have got a samcro t-shirt or 2 tho lol


I have stopped myself now sold my babey in November :/ kids and a kill joy mrs haha and havnt seen the samcro ones just some with sons Of anarchy and the reaper on


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> I have stopped myself now sold my babey in November :/ kids and a kill joy mrs haha and havnt seen the samcro ones just some with sons Of anarchy and the reaper on


theres loads of samcro stuff Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club, Redwood Original lol fucking loved sons great watch.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> theres loads of samcro stuff Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club, Redwood Original lol fucking loved sons great watch.


Is there I havnt realy looked tbh only seen the sons Tshirt because my mom brought one lmfao an oh yeah it's the only series I have sat and watched threw and for me to watch it twice well that's saying something lmao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> Is there I havnt realy looked tbh only seen the sons Tshirt because my mom brought one lmfao an oh yeah it's the only series I have sat and watched threw and for me to watch it twice well that's saying something lmao


its deffo in me top 3 im abit of tv series junkie tho lol seen em all, i dont watch much tele honest lol well saying that its all on the laptop which i just fucking spilt a full vods n tonic over the charger so heres hoping it still charges 2mora lol


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't watch telle at all don't find the time night shifts I watch movies n this is wen I watch sons lmao so u recommend any other series? An not 100%it will work with a charger but a good trick for phones is to put them in some rice for 24hr so it takes in the moisture,
That's a waist of voddy tho dude  hope it weren't ciroc?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 11, 2016)

Greedy-Green said:


> I don't watch telle at all don't find the time night shifts I watch movies n this is wen I watch sons lmao so u recommend any other series? An not 100%it will work with a charger but a good trick for phones is to put them in some rice for 24hr so it takes in the moisture,
> That's a waist of voddy tho dude  hope it weren't ciroc?


more like glenns lol ive lost a few lappys to the vods this one has been doing me proud for a while tho, still seems to be charging so heres hoping i got it of the floor in time.

loads of good series GG walking dead,breaking bad,weeds, the wire, narcos, the shield, broadwalk empire, underbelly, the knick, games of thrones a few i can remember at the mo bit pissed mate.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

My real name is Glenn haha but no I'm not from wales and fingers crossed for you mate 

Iv been told by mates that game of thrones is good so I think I'll give that a go next, now I just gta get my tablet to work on my works slow ass wifi haha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 11, 2016)

Started watching soa but never got into it properly, will get round to it.

Elementary is good but the story lines get repetitive. Breaking Bad, Weeds, Better call Saul, Prison Break. All good if you've not seen them before, I imagine yout might of though, fairly popular.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Started watching soa but never got into it properly, will get round to it.
> 
> Elementary is good but the story lines get repetitive. Breaking Bad, Weeds, Better call Saul, Prison Break. All good if you've not seen them before, I imagine yout might of though, fairly popular.


You got to watch it man the further on it get the better it gets, I don't watch tv but I actually felt for the actors on soa (sounds daft) some scenes I couldn't watch it's that good IMO 

And naa honestly the only series iv realy watched it soa 
Apart from that iv watched most of wheeler dealers and American chopper,
What's your favourite?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 11, 2016)

Breaking Bad out of those I listed. Really good.

Also watched those programmes the mechanic in Wheeler Dealers is good at his job. Gold Rush and Moonshiners are worth watching if you like that sort of thing.

Can't believe I forgot The Sopranos. Fucking unreal. They're all on putlocker. I'd start with that if I was you then Breaking Bad after.


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeh Ed knows what he's doing, iv learnt many tricks and tips of Ed wich makes things a lot easier specially as I work from home ATM with no ramps 

Ok thanks man I'll give it a try 
Thanks man n Happy Farmin


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> any1 watched the dusk til dawn tv series? 5eps into the 1st season, fucking good watch i must say, think its another netflix production they also did narcos deffo upping there game....


Yeah mate I'm on ep 4 of season 1. It's a good series so far and the cast are spot on as well.
Making a murderer was good as well I just finished watching that a cpl days ago.


----------



## monkz (Jan 12, 2016)

Current grow, tell me what you all think.
Cheers, Monkz.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Hotdog


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2016)

^ I liked the vid after it about buying shit in in a Filipino market


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ^ I liked the vid after it about buying shit in in a Filipino market


Morning people that are awake at the same time as me!

I'll try this again. 

I think when I came in here a year and a half ago, I may have had the cunt button turned all the way up and my crazy knob was off the charts.

Little more mellow now! 

Hello From Canada! I think you own our country...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Give us some of ur meds Jessica!. When I was younger I use to me mad into a graphic novel called preacher n now am is making a series! It's basically about a priest trying to get his revenge on god lol fucking great read so ive really high expectations for it. Just finished all the black list..epic series,can't wait for the next episode. From dusk till dawn was a good series alright.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

monkz said:


> Current grow, tell me what you all think.
> Cheers, Monkz.


Why did you add the net if you don't even use it? An ol lollypop would of been handy n I tend to stay away from stress when I see em buds forming


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

Watched that legend last night about the crays its a good film man that tom hardy plays both parts bang on got some funny bits in it , seen that hateful 8 aswell another gooden deffo worth a watch, nice hotdog dst shit looks nice n frosty man nice 1


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

I liked the hateful 8...drags on but the endings good. Didn't care for that legend flick.


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

Gonna watch that hateful 8tonight myself looks decent on trailers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

monkz said:


> Current grow, tell me what you all think.
> Cheers, Monkz.


Yeh not looking bad mate like slipper says tho that net aint doing a great deal is it, how much more room u got between your light amd the plant? And u wann get that hygrometer higher up the temp its reading there is near the pot u want a temp reading at the top of your plants mate to get a better idea how warm she is, id say u let her grow way too big we live n learn tho ay I did it a few crops back and feazzled ALL my colas lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

I rekon the 1sr 40mims of legend is the best like I still enjoyed it thought the character he plays as ronnie is funny as fuck man, yeh it kept me up late last night funny tho man that sheriff geeza is funny as fuck


----------



## monkz (Jan 12, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh not looking bad mate like slipper says tho that net aint doing a great deal is it, how much more room u got between your light amd the plant? And u wann get that hygrometer higher up the temp its reading there is near the pot u want a temp reading at the top of your plants mate to get a better idea how warm she is, id say u let her grow way too big we live n learn tho ay I did it a few crops back and feazzled ALL my colas lol


I did use the net initially, but this plant is like no other I've ever grown before, and I have many years of experience with these plants.
Started flowering after I weaved them through the net, and they've literally grown to about 40inches, but the internodal space is about an inch, so it's all good.
But yeah, the net has now turned into a support more than a scrog, although it's done me well because it's bushed out the plant big time.
The hygrometer has an external lead which is hanging by the top cola, so the reading you see corresponds to that.
As for the semi-cropping, don't bash it til you've tried it mate 
I'll post my results here on harvest day for you all to see


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Id still have fed her through the net man...fuvj that lol Fuck me cali connect seeds are rediculously over priced...what kinda dumbass spends that much on a pack of seeds!.I just tie down the branch more rather then stressing her lol but no worries man I'm looking forward to seeing how she turns out for u


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2016)

some samples off the jakes dream which i can't wait to try and chopped a big gringo and exo.

gringo is looking well better than last time, defo getting run again!.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sound geez yeh the net looks like its making a nice support , I hope she stops stretching for ya nothing worse than a girl that keeps going for the lights, when growing big ones I used to like tying branches down plus super cropping give em the lot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice vid as usual G lookin nice in there


----------



## monkz (Jan 12, 2016)

Tbh even though I've never grown a high sativa hybrid (this ones 80/20), I always thought it was bad to supercrop during flowering, but I've seen the yanks do it and they all say it helps, plus right now it's the lesser of two evils. 
I've topped, supercropped, tied down, lollipoppped, etc all through veg, and I have a 600 hps but she's still growing like crazy... must be the DWC... plants on steroids lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2016)

anything is better than singed buds, even topping them completely and losing the top foot of bud is preferable to burned pistils/flowers.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

Aye plenty a times ive bent tops over in flower the 600's are a little more forgiving let em get anywhere near 6inch away on a 1k and shits getting burnt to a brown crisp I must a lost near 8 oz from that lol most of the bud was still half decent tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

What's going down boys ?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2016)

and that big mess of a dwc plant needs topping, ide prob bin it, burnt colas and popcorn is whats coming imo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Evening motherfuckers. I'm not long in from work. Fed my plants and now is time to chill with a beer and a few dabs ! 

Trying to get this week out the way as quick as possible cos I get my new car on Friday and I'm like a kid waiting for Xmas just now lol. I can't fucking wait ! 



@ghb looking nice there mate what's the gringo like I've heard of it but never tried or grown it.


----------



## monkz (Jan 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> and that big mess of a dwc plant needs topping, ide prob bin it, burnt colas and popcorn is whats coming imo


Big mess? lol mate the plant is super healthy, it's a sativa so stretching is inevitable.
I'm not about to top in flowering when I have another 20 inches of vertical space and an aircooled 600hps.
I'll post a video here in 8 weeks and you will see for yourself.
I'm all for constructive criticism, but that comment is just silly.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Trying to get this week out the way as quick as possible cos I get my new car on Friday and I'm like a kid waiting for Xmas just now lol. I can't fucking wait ! it.


 what car ya getting m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

I needs a new car thinking of getting a caravan was looking at the mondeo st tdci


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Dont be silly dude.every1 knows midgets ain't real.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 12, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I needs a new car thinking of getting a caravan was looking at the mondeo st tdci


Mondeo ST is a decent motor still. Nice inside with full leather


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what car ya getting m8


I'm getting a vauxhall insignia vxr ! 2.8ltr turbo v6 engine. The car can move, my mate has a 3 year old one that sold me on it I had a few shots of his and now I love the car !


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 12, 2016)

I can fix anything


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Same as this but in a different color. !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2016)

Them insignia vxr's looknpretty sweet n beefy man have fun bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2016)

What u changing from hulk?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Them insignia vxr's looknpretty sweet n beefy man have fun bro


Cheers mate. I can't fucking wait compared to the shitty. 1.6ltr engine my focus has just now this car is gonna fly like shit off a stick ! Friday can't come fast enough for me !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What u changing from hulk?


A 2007 Ford Focus mate the new one ain't brand new but it's a 2010 model and still skinning me almost 10k


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Cheers mate. I can't fucking wait compared to the shitty. 1.6ltr engine my focus has just now this car is gonna fly like shit off a stick ! Friday can't come fast enough for me !


That's why I asked what ur changing from, big change man any wonder u can't wait! I drove a van for ten years, never had a car until the one I have now, fuckin luxury compared to a banged up van, couldn't wait either


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> That's why I asked what ur changing from, big change man any wonder u can't wait! I drove a van for ten years, never had a car until the one I have now, fuckin luxury compared to a banged up van, couldn't wait either


Yeah mate it's a big change in power and speed, I've drove loads I've big nice cars over the years but I've never owned anything bigger than a 1.8td and even that was an old ford escort !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

The thing about the astra theclutch in prone to fuck up and it's £800 a time I've had 2 in mine and a recon gearbox mite just been where it's been remaped


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> That's why I asked what ur changing from, big change man any wonder u can't wait! I drove a van for ten years, never had a car until the one I have now, fuckin luxury compared to a banged up van, couldn't wait either



snobs the lot of yer.
van man til i die!.

bargain that hulk, gonna come n give us a visit seeing as it'll only take you ten minutes down the m6 now lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

First time I drove the nsignia I didn't no how to start it ffs and I was looking for a hand brake lol


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Sweet motor Hulk lad. I've had a couple of company cars over here and it's a pain in the tits to drive in the Dam....as well as the rest of Holland. Even more so now with average speed cameras over the whole country almost. I have an empty parking space in an underground garahe...cost me 45k as well the cunt.
This is the bad boy I just bought


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

Haha I got one of them girls used to love it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2016)

ghb said:


> snobs the lot of yer.
> van man til i die!.
> 
> bargain that hulk, gonna come n give us a visit seeing as it'll only take you ten minutes down the m6 now lol.


I miss me van tho ghb, I'll have another one again for sure


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3584382
> I can fix anything


lol its even got a lock on it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

@TheHulk11 did all your leafs turn purple on the top of ur pp just 2 of my plants have but not the 3rd


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

The new room 

Just waiting on the bitches for a good amount of roots now


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

Gonna run it empty for a few days get a grips on temps etc and gives the exo a bit of time to root


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Man youve a nice size attic.ive a fucking tiny yolk


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

My home attic is tiny to lax can't even stand up in the cunt lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2016)

My attic would be big if I cut the trusses away, wish I'd a cut roof like that makka


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

makka said:


> My home attic is tiny to lax can't even stand up in the cunt lol


looks big to me man or is that someone else's gaff? ....fucking council houses lol


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

No its not my gaff lax lol it's a private rent not to far from me was a bitch blocking the velux out from light tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Check out mr flush renting a gaff...


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Check out mr flush renting a gaff...


Lol its my brothers house I just gotta pay electric he doesn't mind


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Fair fucks man...how'd u not swing that sooner? If my sister was in Ireland I'd be growing at hers aswell as mine lol


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

I would rather grow at home tbh in rooms but Its not an option till I move to many grasses around


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 12, 2016)

Be ok in the loft till summer kicks in then I'll bet ya have a bit of heat problems lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd do it to keep my plant count down.have my veg n flowering tent at mine n a veg n flowering at hers...happy days man but stuck with just mine for now ffs.


----------



## makka (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah definitely gonna have temp problems in summer I'm gonna upgrade the 6" ext for an 8" one 
That should do the trick hopefully 
I just wanna get ma perpetual goin again all the moving around and Killin plants out of fear fucked it up lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

Jesus lads im not even stoned n ive a craving for fish fingers n beans washed down with a chocolate yazoo.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 12, 2016)

Fish finger buttys with plenty of butter are the one.

Nearly at the end of all the Shameless series now, fuckin belter programme


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

The mother just got a pull down stares for the attic n the lad pretty much doubled if not more the entrance so its bang tidy for growing lol talked her into asking him about the costs for flooring it n id even duggested putting a few sockets up there for a light so she can easily store ahit(n so that i can eventually grow up there lol)


----------



## makka (Jan 13, 2016)

lol i been trying to find more places to as i got spare 600s and tent and autopots etc would be nice to get a back up going but its hard to find trust worthy people nowadays they either say they been robbed or busted slimy cunts lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

The mother would kill me if id a grow going...but I could probably veg on the sly but my mammy would fuck me up if she caught on. I'm fine with the cops catching me but my mother would fuck me up


----------



## makka (Jan 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> The mother would kill me if id a grow going...but I could probably veg on the sly but my mammy would fuck me up if she caught on. I'm fine with the cops catching me but my mother would fuck me up


 only scared fully and respect one person in this world and thats mi maa lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 13, 2016)

Haye - De Mori fight is on Dave on Saturday haha followed by reruns of Top Gear most likely. Strange channel.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Fish finger buttys with plenty of butter are the one.
> 
> Nearly at the end of all the Shameless series now, fuckin belter programme


what shameless you watching thc uk or us? 1st 4-5 seasons of uk was good went proper gash last few seasons tho imo, gotta say the us version kicks arse on it season 6 has just started.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 13, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Haye - De Mori fight is on Dave on Saturday haha followed by reruns of Top Gear most likely. Strange channel.


That fight shud be on comedy gold ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> That fight shud be on comedy gold ha


Imagine showing ur comeback fight on Dave ffs, says it all


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> That fight shud be on comedy gold ha


is that the haye fight? bloke is a joke fuck i reckon after a few vods even id make him run round the ring some dodging punches n throwing none of his own like he does lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> is that the haye fight? bloke is a joke fuck i reckon after a few vods even id make him run round the ring some dodging punches n throwing none of his own like he does lol


Yea cant belive his comin bak ... ha his lil toe must be better


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Evening all how's it going


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Wouldn't mind seeing haye v fury for the crack, comedy gold lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> what shameless you watching thc uk or us? 1st 4-5 seasons of uk was good went proper gash last few seasons tho imo, gotta say the us version kicks arse on it season 6 has just started.


thanks for that I'll give the yank one a go so. Thought the same about the English one..went to propper shit. Know what I'd like to see again Ideal..love me some Johnny Vegas


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Thing called ecstacy wars on bbc 3 for anyone interested


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Imagine showing ur comeback fight on Dave ffs, says it all


certainly does but whatcha reckon hes getting for it bet still a good few quid 20-50K? will be enough people wanting to watch it just for the comedy value lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

fedor...proper fighter imo


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> thanks for that I'll give the yank one a go so. Thought the same about the English one..went to propper shit. Know what I'd like to see again Ideal..love me some Johnny Vegas


the us version kicks arse on the uk, much better acted, better storylines cast really well and been consistently good.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> fedor...proper fighter imo


that bloke is a DOUBLE ard bastard!

pride use to be good aswel yellow cards from the ref if they not fighting enough etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> certainly does but whatcha reckon hes getting for it bet still a good few quid 20-50K? will be enough people wanting to watch it just for the comedy value lol


No idea what sorta cash he'll get m8, I'm sure it's a nice whack tho


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> No idea what sorta cash he'll get m8, I'm sure it's a nice whack tho


ive no idea either mate but i agree it will be a good few quid....


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing haye v fury for the crack, comedy gold lol


i no furys doing alrite now but this still cracks me up lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i no furys doing alrite now but this still cracks me up lol


He's that good his opponents need him to beat himself up lol! Aye that's a cracker one, haven't seen tht in a while


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> that bloke is a DOUBLE ard bastard!
> 
> pride use to be good aswel yellow cards from the ref if they not fighting enough etc


its beautiful to watch mate makes me feel calm


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

lol, I just fired up the new mighty vape, ffs much more stoned and less weed needed well pleased tbh


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol, I just fired up the new mighty vape, ffs much more stoned and less weed needed well pleased tbh


you cheating on the volcano zedd? didnt think id see the day mate lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> what shameless you watching thc uk or us? 1st 4-5 seasons of uk was good went proper gash last few seasons tho imo, gotta say the us version kicks arse on it season 6 has just started.


UK one, never watched the US one but might give it a try. Yeah last ones weren't as good but still better than some shit they show now ha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you cheating on the volcano zedd? didnt think id see the day mate lol


yeah the mighty gets me properly stoned off my tits with a lower temp, got a hol booked so need a portable


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> UK one, never watched the US one but might give it a try. Yeah last ones weren't as good but still better than some shit they show now ha


Frank was qaulity, i did really enjoy the 1st 4-5 seasons but 6 n 7 wasnt up to standards imo anyway, the us version is just better made,acted,cast they put more money into it obvs.

rewatched all the uk version a few months ago was a torrent n half lol 50-60gb.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Why is it something always gose wrong or you get bills when u got money due


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Why is it something always gose wrong or you get bills when u got money due


karma


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah the mighty gets me properly stoned off my tits with a lower temp, got a hol booked so need a portable


So it finally landed...how's she compared to the digi?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> So it finally landed...how's she compared to the digi?


within 2 days its my go to, so I smoked a joint of straight exo and felt mildly stoned, vaped a g of exo via volcano felt nicely stoned, vaped 0.2 g of exo 5 times and im like laughing an shit


----------



## makka (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah the mighty gets me properly stoned off my tits with a lower temp, got a hol booked so need a portable


where you off zeddd man abroad or staying at home hope u hav a gooden lad u been at it 5 yr aint ya lol need one mi self


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

makka said:


> where you off zeddd man abroad or staying at home hope u hav a gooden lad u been at it 5 yr aint ya lol need one mi self


yeah makka I aint been anywhere for 5 years but prior to this ganja imprisonment I was in sicily sunning myself, need that holiday vibe so going to Austria lol


----------



## makka (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah makka I aint been anywhere for 5 years but prior to this ganja imprisonment I was in sicily sunning myself, need that holiday vibe so going to Austria lol


sounds good man enjoy
aye its more lonely than people think this ganja farming lark lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah makka I aint been anywhere for 5 years but prior to this ganja imprisonment I was in sicily sunning myself, need that holiday vibe so going to Austria lol


spot on mate it is a fucking imprisonment! hope you enjoy ya hols Z, drove about Austria yrs ago with me Dad we was staying in Budapest and got a car n had a looksy at Austria n Slovakia, didnt really see much tbh but i remember it was bloody expenisve in Austria.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> within 2 days its my go to, so I smoked a joint of straight exo and felt mildly stoned, vaped a g of exo via volcano felt nicely stoned, vaped 0.2 g of exo 5 times and im like laughing an shit


I'm definitely gonna get the smaller one so.thanks for that man.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

makka said:


> sounds good man enjoy
> aye its more lonely than people think this ganja farming lark lol


I love it man its my go 2 excuse when the missus wants me to go to Germany with her haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm definitely gonna get the smaller one so.thanks for that man.


my only gripe is the battery life, deffo wouldn't want half the life of this


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah thats the only negative review but its the compact size that im looking for n i think its like an hour of use so that should be grand cuz im blazed after a bag of the canno n i dont like cunts putting their gobs on my stuff so itd only be myself blasting it unless the gfs feeling a little wild then she'll have a smoke.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Any one used grotek calmax from 3ch ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

Gonna get myself 4' t5 when i crop n set up my perpetual at long last. Still got my 3x3 n old filter n fan which will do for veg just need another fan for inside the tent to cool the tubes n I'm laughing. Gotta set her up if I wanna keep my clones for sure. Might be getting some cherry pie x gorilla glue 4 beans in the not 2 distant future so imma pop em the second I get em so I'll probably end up getting the t5 b4 then. Think the bulbs are 54w each so should be enough for the veg just not sure how the heat will be off em


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 13, 2016)

Pissed off. Struggling to get temps down in my tent. Been fucking about with my fans for 2 hours, ended up breaking the one that goes inside so it won't oscillate anymore. Heating hasn't been on all day and window is wide open yet it's hotter than normal. Even removed the carbon filter and put ducting up to the the light inside the tent so it's pulling air from where it's hottest.

Wish I'd got a bigger extractor fan, was a choice of a 4" and 5" and light wise 400w or 600w for the size tent I got and I assumed the 4" would go with the 400w light. Was only an extra £10 for the bigger fan. Don't want to spend more money until I'm confident I can produce something half decent, but then I think if I don't spend more then is this always gunna be a problem. 

Can't wait to finish this grow, shit has gone down hill the last few weeks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

Cheap as chips it's a 6" n I've her on a fan speed controller




with fans u should always get stronger than u need.if in doubt get the biggest u can get lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

Makes u feel any better id been using my calmag at a super low dosage n started getting cal def...fed em yesterday with a strong dose of .7ml in 2ltr as appose to my previous .25 per 2ltr lol gonna up it to a ml next feeding.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 13, 2016)

Will price it up tomorrow. Fed up of it all tonight. Least you can rectify that lol my temps are always shit. They've been at 30 most the grow, got it down to 28 yesterday. Now it's at 32. It'd make me feel better if i potted the window, see how cold it gets then the bastard.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

My temps were 20c till i closed one of my tow ports that was ipened now im at 23 lol ive been battling the cold myself haha.check out fans4less on ebay to find that badboy.think its called a swifty or something


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks. Opened in new tab to look tomo. 

Gunna completely empty the room b4 next grow and get temps nailed on before I start.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

Have as little bends in ur ducting as possible n keep it neat n thatll optimise airflow I'd also check if all connections are air tight.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Will price it up tomorrow. Fed up of it all tonight. Least you can rectify that lol my temps are always shit. They've been at 30 most the grow, got it down to 28 yesterday. Now it's at 32. It'd make me feel better if i potted the window, see how cold it gets then the bastard.


Those blue fans are normally about £45 delivered new or 20-30 2nd hand on ebay, cracking bit of kit for the money, had to get rid of mine due to space issues,

Also if you are not already using one look into a cooltube/hood, using one dropped the lights on temp in my cupboard from 91 down to 80


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Makes u feel any better id been using my calmag at a super low dosage n started getting cal def...fed em yesterday with a strong dose of .7ml in 2ltr as appose to my previous .25 per 2ltr lol gonna up it to a ml next feeding.


What cal mag do u use m8 or is it the same old shit

It's only the ssh I'm struggling with so would I be better just spraying the plant ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

If she's in flowering I wouldn't spray. I've the plant magic calmag.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If she's in flowering I wouldn't spray. I've the plant magic calmag.


Nah clones m8 the ones in flower will be done end of the month so it is what it is with them lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Spay em so man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

Think I'll try and get a city break in when I get my first crop out the normal size tent. fuckin bleak in the north between september and may ffs. 

gonna be april by then though, reckon Rome or Barcelona is about 17c.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2016)

Cool man. You can start the hunt for our farm near Barca lad. Thinking of shifting up from the South.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 14, 2016)

I drove to my local 3ch 20min drive to find out it ain't even there any more ffs so had to get pro-cal from green planet witch was 40min drive bk the other way


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Those blue fans are normally about £45 delivered new or 20-30 2nd hand on ebay, cracking bit of kit for the money, had to get rid of mine due to space issues,
> 
> Also if you are not already using one look into a cooltube/hood, using one dropped the lights on temp in my cupboard from 91 down to 80


Will do, just money tho isn't it. Be a waste to only use the fan and light that I got once and have to spend more. Was thinking a bigger tent might be better instead but then I'll want a bigger light lol. Think I'll go for a fan prob first as I can use the old one to pull in air from outside can't I?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah that fan should be fine since its a lower cfm so neg pressure is dandy. welcome to growing man you'll always want a bigger better setup but think of it as an investment dude n u can use ur old setup for veg.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

I reckon an industrial unit in Barca mate small grow in the apartment.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon an industrial unit in Barca mate small grow in the apartment.


Or both. I am interested in doing giants outdoors (Double jj style). 1 plant = bazillion beans. fuk all this electricity.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

hahah I meant both mate lol. I too yearn for those trees that you need step ladders to reach the tops of too man.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Or both. I am interested in doing giants outdoors (Double jj style). 1 plant = bazillion beans. fuk all this electricity.


at 10 euros a pop will be like growing gold


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Right definitely getting the crafty after I chop.managed to find it for 268e with free postage so that's my new life goal.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

average weight of 1000 seeds is between 10 and 14 g per 1000 seeds http://www.hempexport.com/en/planting-seed, or £10,000 per half oz at £10 per seed, nice biz imo but inflated to fuk


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Right definitely getting the crafty after I chop.managed to find it for 268e with free postage so that's my new life goal.


Was looking a portable vape mesel and was looking at that one a while ago, that and the grasshopper look good, about £200 for the crafty


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

the future is in selling clones but atm its illegal, when that changes the only people sprouting beans will be breeders, all beans are a risk with regards to stability, potency, vigour in growth, whereas proven clones are predictable and exceptional due to the fact that someone has preserved them


Mastergrow said:


> Was looking a portable vape mesel and was looking at that one a while ago, that and the grasshopper look good, about £200 for the crafty


mighty is the bomb man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah it quality but the only downside is the battery life but u get 40 odd mins out of it so just for yourself u should get wasted n since its usb charging shell plug in anywhere.
a usb battery pack (around a tenner) would be idea for in ur van n should fully charge her a few times for or better yet get a usb charger for the van lol...the mighty has double the battery life but shes fucking like twice the size n 100 quid extra


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

Aye I prefer the size of the crafty, is it a removable battery or built in? Like could you have a few batteries for it?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah it quality but the only downside is the battery life but u get 40 odd mins out of it so just for yourself u should get wasted n since its usb charging shell plug in anywhere.
> a usb battery pack (around a tenner) would be idea for in ur van n should fully charge her a few times for or better yet get a usb charger for the van lol...the mighty has double the battery life but shes fucking like twice the size n 100 quid extra


what van man?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what van man?


Thought that too but just let it slide lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I prefer the size of the crafty, is it a removable battery or built in? Like could you have a few batteries for it?


man anyone posting on here needs the mighty ffs lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I prefer the size of the crafty, is it a removable battery or built in? Like could you have a few batteries for it?


It's built in that's why I suggest a usb battery pack if ur on any extended outings or if ur vans usb port is charging ur phone lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> man anyone posting on here needs the mighty ffs lol


mines dead and im only half stoned but stoned enough to not give a fuk about smoking more, not ideal


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't act like u guys don't picture master with a big transit van driving around offering to do ppls tarmacadam.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> man anyone posting on here needs the mighty ffs lol


Lol, I'm only about 10 stone zeddd, the crafty will do me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

A big advantage to both the vape is u can use em as they charge


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't act like u guys don't picture master with a big transit van driving around offering to do ppls tarmacadam.


U fuckin serious ye little bitch! How many times, I'm a fuckin joiner, and a real good one too lol. And I've no van either, got rid and got a car.....keep up relax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Haha brilliant.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

Aye I think I might get me one of them vapes, I smoke far too many joints. Just sorted my tax out so should have a nice little cheque in a few weeks so might get it then


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I'm only about 10 stone zeddd, the crafty will do me lol


man u deserve the best either one is the bollox never been disappointed with storz and bickel products
=


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

If its just for home id suggest a volcano but if ur out n about n want a vape the crafty...one thing i noticed about the mighty is she gives off a bomb vibe.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I think I might get me one of them vapes, I smoke far too many joints. Just sorted my tax out so should have a nice little cheque in a few weeks so might get it then


I cant get stoned off joints anymore even gg4 did nothing but aroma, stopped the cano cos same but the mighty is my last stone imo lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If its just for home id suggest a volcano but if ur out n about n want a vape the crafty...one thing i noticed about the mighty is she gives off a bomb vibe.


Is mostly for the house m8 but want to be able to take it out and about too, if I had to work away or that....and fuck anything that looks like a bomb up here lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Why dont u make your own concentrates?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I cant get stoned off joints anymore even gg4 did nothing but aroma, stopped the cano cos same but the mighty is my last stone imo lol


Still get me stoned m8, not totally wiped like but if I want that I'll drink loads of alcohal or take other drugs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Is mostly for the house m8 but want to be able to take it out and about too, if I had to work away or that....and fuck anything that looks like a bomb up here lol


again with the ability to use whilst charging your laughing...ah forgot about the north lol definitely stay away from the big one so


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Why dont u make your own concentrates?


Aye zeddd, should be making loadsa shit, probly can't ever be arsed like mesel lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> again with the ability to use whilst charging your laughing...ah forgot about the north lol definitely stay away from the big one so


Just need like an extra long USB cable for it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Why dont u make your own concentrates?


nothing is better than vaped herb, imo concentrates do shit all for me cept give me hives


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Jesus christ man that sucks balls.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye zeddd, should be making loadsa shit, probly can't ever be arsed like mesel lol


sick of the site and smell of it tbh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Just need like an extra long USB cable for it


quick Google search turned up a ten foot long one so no problems there.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2016)

Aue them mighty and crafty vapes look pretty good like I can see myself tooting on one of them walking/floating around the local shopping centre like


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2016)

that's it man its really a 2 toker per chamber but a lovely toke


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeh man they look good little things even just coolin out infront of the telly it looks a lot less work than the cano


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

Canny for a toke while your havin a pigs ear down the boozer but you ain't getting away with the exhale indoors lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

The app for your mobile is a nice touch mind.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah the app was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

my mothers in their new pots. the plemon out vegged them all easy in same size pots.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice line up squire.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

missing a blue pit and a hot dog but it'll deffo do for starts man.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2016)

Aye. All in good time lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Speaking of time the gf has my bank card n still isnt home.if she buys more fucking shit imma kill her


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Speaking of time the gf has my bank card n still isnt home.if she buys more fucking shit imma kill her


Rookie mistake letting her loose with that, chief


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Rookie mistake was being 2 stoned one day n giving her my pin for shopping...fucking germans


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

Use one of these when I'm out n about now had it a while it's got variable temp and oil cannister or dry herb


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

Mines davinci 2 tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Rookie mistake was being 2 stoned one day n giving her my pin for shopping...fucking germans


half cut I said I'd let my lass off with her share of the bills c os she's away with the lasses ona a jolly up to iceland for four days. next thing i know I've been done for a new pair of boots, jacket and waterproof fuckin trousers. I'm ordering enough DN swag to kill a small rhino for those four days.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah that'll show her when she's to deal with a coming down don lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

aye love northern lights, canny one that, I hear #5's a cracker. lovely green hue to it pet.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2016)

Disco biscuit one of my favourite looking girls at the min


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Jaysus bizzle ur really getting em girls dialed in!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol cheers mate first run with these girls hopefully they taste nice and are worth growing out again


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking tasty them Ghetto.

Second delivery for next grow arrived! Only perlite but it's exciting still haha.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Still get me stoned m8, not totally wiped like but if I want that I'll drink loads of alcohal or take other drugs


yeah other drugs didn't end well for me so its the booze pot combo buzz im chasing, I rec that gg4 with red wine its a good buzz imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 15, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Looking tasty them Ghetto.
> 
> Second delivery for next grow arrived! Only perlite but it's exciting still haha.


Perlite prices have gone crazy down here just recently, how much ya get for how much?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol @ zeddd...you should do a course in a legal state paring pot with wine man lol I've done a rediculous amount of wine tasting coursed n I still dunno shit about paring wine with pot.think of all em rich cunts smoking ud make a ton just drinking n smoking


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3586559


lmao what will be next ???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah but that chart doeant throw in a load of racist remarks


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

makka said:


> lmao what will be next ???


I use to think wine paring was shite but some red wine with pigeon is fucking sweet man heck I can't eat duck without red!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lol @ zeddd...you should do a course in a legal state paring pot with wine man lol I've done a rediculous amount of wine tasting coursed n I still dunno shit about paring wine with pot.think of all em rich cunts smoking ud make a ton just drinking n smoking


lol when I was young I earned some money (didn't last) and got into wine, used to go to wine tastings of en primeur burgundy on acid, suited and booted on lsd at a major burgundy wine tasting in middle temple, london , I could see energy in the wine, when I tasted it, it was all acidic gash but it was filling me with some energy lol I made friends with some of the farmers (winemakers) and gave em some bud some of these stoners wine sells for good coin like £15 bottle for base wines and 100s for their top shit


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I use to think wine paring was shite but some red wine with pigeon is fucking sweet man heck I can't eat duck without red!


i cant stand the taste if im honest its putrid but i aint ever tried no expensive shit 
havin a few bottled stellas and some pineapple thatll do me me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol when I was young I earned some money (didn't last) and got into wine, used to go to wine tastings of en primeur burgundy on acid, suited and booted on lsd at a major burgundy wine tasting in middle temple, london , I could see energy in the wine, when I tasted it, it was all acidic gash but it was filling me with some energy lol I made friends with some of the farmers (winemakers) and gave em some bud some of these stoners wine sells for good coin like £15 bottle for base wines and 100s for their top shit


the major downside was having to spit the fucking wine out ffs I was nearly crying but in fairness shits really interesting when u get into it but I rather learning about pot...more money


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> the major downside was having to spit the fucking wine out ffs I was nearly crying but in fairness shits really interesting when u get into it but I rather learning about pot...more money


we don't spit mate we swallow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

makka said:


> i cant stand the taste if im honest its putrid but i aint ever tried no expensive shit
> havin a few bottled stellas and some pineapple thatll do me me lol


Nah man u can get some cheap quality red check out cote du rhone if you've ever to buy a bottle their shits reasonably priced n quality but if u ever get gash red go full Spanish n throw some white lemonade in there


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

lol looks a cheery chap haha


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

makka said:


> i cant stand the taste if im honest its putrid but i aint ever tried no expensive shit
> havin a few bottled stellas and some pineapple thatll do me me lol


totally agree most is harsh, shits more expensive than coke


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

He looked spazed lol well done zeddd...well done


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> totally agree most is harsh, shits more expensive than coke


thats why i aint tried it zedd man shits expensive


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He looked spazed lol well done zeddd...well done


he was fukked up man his wine is sublime and hes like us ffs


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> he was fukked up man his wine is sublime and hes like us ffs


the best of anything always comes from the grafters like were selves imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah man zeddd if you've still contact with him u could do weed for wine n make some money when u shift the wine dude...lots of small restaurants looking for that whole small man organic shit you'd make a nice bit...legitimately


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah man zeddd if you've still contact with him u could do weed for wine n make some money when u shift the wine dude...lots of small restaurants looking for that whole small man organic shit you'd make a nice bit...legitimately


nice dream bro, I need shit to happen now, I'll roll with the future


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Would be sweet though Could meet em half ways for some of there premo cuts of meat n shit n I guarantee ud get a discount if u dined there.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

man there not interested in swapping meat his a multimillionaire ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah but hed be interested in ur premo weed..probably more into ur organic as apposed to ur coco n the quality cuts of meat would be for u man lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but hed be interested in ur premo weed..probably more into ur organic as apposed to ur coco n the quality cuts of meat would be for u man lol


oh ffs u pissed or what, that country bumpkin you saw is one of the best winemakers on the planet ime, prices to match, hes probably got all the meat he can eat, lol


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

lax cracks me the fuck up propa irish man make a buck out of fuckall lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but that chart doeant throw in a load of racist remarks


the originator of the term racist was Lev Davidovich Bronshtein, aka leon Trotsky, think man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2016)

What's cracking lads? Got the new car today. Feel as happy as a pig in shit. It's like all my birthdays have come at once. Had it up to 120mph on the way home and it still wanted to pull but I had traffic in front ! Can't wait to take it on a nice quiet road and see what it can really do !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> oh ffs u pissed or what, that country bumpkin you saw is one of the best winemakers on the planet ime, prices to match, hes probably got all the meat he can eat, lol


the meats for u man ffs lol all I'm saying in relation to the lad is u buying his wine for weed ffs n yes I'm pretty drunk lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

makka said:


> lax cracks me the fuck up propa irish man make a buck out of fuckall lmao


I'm eating stew as we speak lol


----------



## makka (Jan 15, 2016)

lil drunk n blazed on the cano as we speak sent the missus to shop for munchies lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 15, 2016)

Happy Friday fuckers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2016)

It's Friday? oh yeah I got hol pay today that's why the gf took my fucking bank card for 4+ hours n only brought me back 2 bottles of wine n 3 packets of taytos


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 15, 2016)

My wife been out all day with my card and brought me sweet fuck all the slut


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> What's cracking lads? Got the new car today. Feel as happy as a pig in shit. It's like all my birthdays have come at once. Had it up to 120mph on the way home and it still wanted to pull but I had traffic in front ! Can't wait to take it on a nice quiet road and see what it can really do !


Get ur foot down hulk, my motors only a 2.0 td and can do this.....plenty more in that motor of urs


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Get ur foot down hulk, my motors only a 2.0 td and can do this.....plenty more in that motor of urs


I will be mate but the car is supposed to be electronically limited to 155mph or some shit from the manufacturer. So it won't get to its full potential unless I can get that removed. And even then it's a cpl years old so lost a little horse powering I think but I'm sure I'll still get at least 150 out her on the motorway in 6th gear !


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 15, 2016)

aint 150 on a motoway like a 2yr ban? lol most ive done on a motoway is 77mph on me italjet 125cc ped lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I will be mate but the car is supposed to be electronically limited to 155mph or some shit from the manufacturer. So it won't get to its full potential unless I can get that removed. And even then it's a cpl years old so lost a little horse powering I think but I'm sure I'll still get at least 150 out her on the motorway in 6th gear !


I payed £120 to get mine remapped, def made a good difference and all it took was 20 mins or so hooked up to a laptop, I'm sure ther would be a similar way to remove the limiter


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> aint 150 on a motoway like a 2yr ban? lol most ive done on a motoway is 77mph on me italjet 125cc ped lol


I had a ban for doin that exact speed, 77 in a 40 ffs, cunts made an example of me, banned for 18 mnth, reckon the cop musta had a hard on for me lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 15, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a ban for doin that exact speed, 77 in a 40 ffs, cunts made an example of me, banned for 18 mnth, reckon the cop musta had a hard on for me lol


lmao i only had the ped a year or so 77mph was the max with my arse on it, fucking loved it tho use to take the L stickers off n jump on the m11 from harlow to east london to score lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lmao i only had the ped a year or so 77mph was the max with my arse on it, fucking loved it tho use to take the L stickers off n jump on the m11 from harlow to east london to score lol


Couple m8s got me to jump on a 125 scooter they had, was supposed to take it outta the garage, 90° turn and up a lane, they never told me the fuckin throttle jammed, I took of outta the garage kinda got turned and hit the wall lol, managed to kick the bike from me and it was still going scrapping up the wall, bike was fucked I was grand, m8s were fuckin raging bout the bike ffs


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 15, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Couple m8s got me to jump on a 125 scooter they had, was supposed to take it outta the garage, 90° turn and up a lane, they never told me the fuckin throttle jammed, I took of outta the garage kinda got turned and hit the wall lol, managed to kick the bike from me and it was still going scrapping up the wall, bike was fucked I was grand, m8s were fuckin raging bout the bike ffs


i carnt really ride a geared bike very well lol remember when was 16 n few mates got 50cc one of em a brand new geared jobby, like a cunt dunno what i was thinking cause even now aged 33 still carnt ride a geared bike i asked for a go day after his folks brought him it, got to the end of the road 2nd gear basically n crashed lmao

400 quid repairs 17yr ago was alot of cash luckily enough his folks said he was just a much a div for letting me have a go n made him pay half lolol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i carnt really ride a geared bike very well lol remember when was 16 n few mates got 50cc one of em a brand new geared jobby, like a cunt dunno what i was thinking cause even now aged 33 still carnt ride a geared bike i asked for a go day after his folks brought him it, got to the end of the road 2nd gear basically n crashed lmao
> 
> 400 quid repairs 17yr ago was alot of cash luckily enough his folks said he was just a much a div for letting me have a go n made him pay half lolol


I can't ride a bike either, one other night I got on the back of a m8s 125 scooter, the 2 of us blitzed on vods and after shock, we came off but was only a wee crash and we are OK so we headed on again, then the bike hit a kerb, we came off and hit a phone box and as soon as we got to our feet a cop car pulled up lol....another night in the cells


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

Those were the days lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 15, 2016)

lololol fucked up thing is it was so long ago shiiit i feel old i still remember crashing that bike like yday.... i did have a geared bike when i was 16 but blew the fucker up clicking into neutral from 3/4th gear more than a few time prob didnt help lol

never could or still carnt get me nut around 1 up so many down on the gears lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't have a clue either m8, and probably better off not knowing, I reckon I'd kill mesel


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 15, 2016)

Biobizz is what I'm thinking of growing in and I believe that already has perlite mixed in.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 15, 2016)

Google me name there. Arkwright


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 16, 2016)

Sappo ya queers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I will be mate but the car is supposed to be electronically limited to 155mph or some shit from the manufacturer. So it won't get to its full potential unless I can get that removed. And even then it's a cpl years old so lost a little horse powering I think but I'm sure I'll still get at least 150 out her on the motorway in 6th gear !


Removing the limiter invalidates your warranty/servicing agreement etc just so you know


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 16, 2016)

Deffo not been akip but 15mg of zopiclone will say otherwise been had the animals house of the rising sun on repeat for 2 hours


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2016)

Hotdog coming along nicely


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Deffo not been akip but 15mg of zopiclone will say otherwise been had the animals house of the rising sun on repeat for 2 hours


serious tune..


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Morning boys feeling unlucky again today so prob lose on all my bets I'm about to put on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Now thats a safe bet


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Morning boys feeling unlucky again today so prob lose on all my bets I'm about to put on


Winners dnt think like that so yea ur fckd man...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Hes just beibg realistic irish lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hes just beibg realistic irish lol


Nah fck that man realistic is wining


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Jaysus paddy powers has really pulled a fast one on u ain't it haha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

No cant say he has man


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 16, 2016)

bubble buttons


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

I ain't won for ages lol there's always one cunting team that let's me down Man U Chelsea being the main fucking to ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

I could take all ur bets and be the uk thread bookie...give all ur money to me instead of will hill or whatever other cunt u use


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 16, 2016)

lmao, only ever the house that wins in the long run lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I could take all ur bets and be the uk thread bookie...give all ur money to me instead of will hill or whatever other cunt u use


Ive been lucky the last month or so about 1300 profit ha .. made a good few quid of the darts over the crimbo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

But how much have u spent b4 that lucky streak?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Ive been lucky the last month or so about 1300 profit ha .. made a good few quid of the darts over the crimbo


I've a m8s a while gambler, he won a good few quid just before Xmas too, about 1200 I think.....I've never once heard of him losing a bet, funny that....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> But how much have u spent b4 that lucky streak?


Some sites now u can look at ur history and see how much ur down since u started ur account


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 16, 2016)

Was watching a program on it the other day n they reckon most punters are about 60% down over their lifetime etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Some sites now u can look at ur history and see how much ur down since u started ur account


doesn't seem like that'd be good for business lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

I've just checked my history and paid in £65 with Drew £267 over the last 6 months


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> But how much have u spent b4 that lucky streak?


I only do 5 or 10 euro accums and nearly always get 1 or 2 a month


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a m8s a while gambler, he won a good few quid just before Xmas too, about 1200 I think.....I've never once heard of him losing a bet, funny that....


I loose but not big .. id find it very hard to put over a 10 on anything unless i was betting wit winnings


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I've just checked my history and paid in £65 with Drew £267 over the last 6 months


Have u only had the account 6 months? If you've had it longer what's it say overall?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well fck yas all that talk of gambling i had to go do a bet ha  .. harry kane to score 1st and 4-1 to spurs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha classic irish.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u only had the account 6 months? If you've had it longer what's it say overall?


I may of had it a bit longer but can only go bk 6 months m8 I don't do big money bets I puts £5 in and prob do 2 x £2 bets and a a high odds bet for £1 I use bet 360 so if I can cash out if I bottle it lol that's what I did when I won £200


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Well fck yas all that talk of gambling i had to go do a bet ha  .. harry kane to score 1st and 4-1 to spurs


Well thts my 2euro dwn the swanny ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

3-1 to spurs now that 4-1 cud happen


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 16, 2016)

4-1 lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 4-1 lol


Fuk u kane ha  ... hows u man


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 16, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuk u kane ha  ... hows u man


lol just watching the game spurs played well, bit stoned of a sample some1 sent, am just dossing about mate.

you got the score right well played lolol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lol just watching the game spurs played well, bit stoned of a sample some1 sent, am just dossing about mate.
> 
> you got the score right well played lolol


I didnt see it il jav a gander later but yea they a good lookin side this season

Man im usually close enuf wit the scores had them in an accum anyway so will see


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

U boys watching the boxing


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> U boys watching the boxing


I am aye, what u reckon?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Well hay needs this if he is to try for a come bk but he is doing ok at the min


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha have that


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Lol, he's quick and seems to have power, fair play


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 16, 2016)

So haye won ... ha wtf ???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeh man half way though the first round lol he has always had the power tho really


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh man half way though the first round lol he has always had the power tho really


Be good to see where he goes from here


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeh he will have to work his way bk up the ranks before someone worth while will wanna fight him


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Good to see ur man asking the awkward questions in the interview lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha yeh man the person doing the interview don't seem-interested any way he ask the questions then looks away he can't even keep eye contact


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 16, 2016)

Haye should fight Whyte next, after Whyte fights Chisora.

Waste of time that fight then.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I payed £120 to get mine remapped, def made a good difference and all it took was 20 mins or so hooked up to a laptop, I'm sure ther would be a similar way to remove the limiter


don't un limit the car ecu without upgrading the tyres, been there


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> don't un limit the car ecu without upgrading the tyres, been there


How'd that end?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2016)

110 mph blow out on the M4


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks like Wilder might lose this. Deffo losing on points atm


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 16, 2016)

Spoke to soon


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 17, 2016)

http://londoncannabisclub.com/fatal-trial-drug-in-france-contained-no-cannabis/


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 17, 2016)

Shit. Seen the story that blamed cannabis being shared on Twitter. Knew it wouldn't of been cannabis. Media is a joke.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2016)

the drug wasn't cannabis but it did act on the endocannabinoid system, coulda just smoked a fatty


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Evening lad how's ya weekend been


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

toon won, bet landed and I've a chunk of hash. missus is on the warpath but you can''t have it all.


----------



## makka (Jan 17, 2016)

4 bitches Potted up in the Wilma 
  
Gonna go hydro shop Tuesday and get another bag of hydroton and a bag of coco do a 50/50 mix with an inch of hydroton on bottom and pot the other 4 exos up


----------



## makka (Jan 17, 2016)

One of my pals 1st grows of the royal queens cheese a 10 pack not to bad for his 1st time 
He's just under fed to fuck lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking good man in at 8 weeks now prob use ripen this week been fighting the cold a lot tho this grow and I think I like the 4 big colas rather the 20 little colas so I've tried training 3 different ways and 4 main coals work best for me lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

makka said:


> One of my pals 1st grows of the royal queens cheese a 10 pack not to bad for his 1st time
> He's just under fed to fuck lolView attachment 3587939 View attachment 3587941


Least they are healthy tho man that's the main thing


----------



## makka (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking forward to this one gonna be topping and lst keep them short as my head space isn't all that


----------



## makka (Jan 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Least they are healthy tho man that's the main thing


Lol the right one is laughing pomps just uneven and a bit stretch but the left one is eating away at its self I've set it right now tho and he understands better now I've explained


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fuck Arsenal !! Cuntos were the only team on my 6 team accumulator to let me down today. Fucked me for 600 quid !!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Did ur pp leafs go real dark purple at the top m8 ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2016)

GG#4. Week 4 of flowering !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Did ur pp leafs go real dark purple at the top m8 ?


Not dark purple mate but I did get very subtle purple hues to the upper buds and under side of leaves !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2016)

An Exo that went 12/12 from rooted clone, about 5 weeks in now, no training or lollipoping done just left to grow as nature intended. But it's flopping everywhere !

And a zlhXpsy that went 12/12 straight from seed, now 4 weeks since potted up ! It's just showed sex a few days ago and I'm happy to say it's another female !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> GG#4. Week 4 of flowering !
> View attachment 3587957 View attachment 3587958 View attachment 3587959


Looks lush


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck Arsenal !! Cuntos were the only team on my 6 team accumulator to let me down today. Fucked me for 600 quid !!


Theres always 1


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Not dark purple mate but I did get very subtle purple hues to the upper buds and under side of leaves !


I'll get a photo up in a bit when mycamera is charged prob a problem with the 2 plants know. My luck


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I'll get a photo up in a bit when mycamera is charged prob a problem with the 2 plants know. My luck


It's a purple strain mate it's meant to turn purple lol. you should chill and be happy you got nice colors coming out in your weed !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Fuck Arsenal !! Cuntos were the only team on my 6 team accumulator to let me down today. Fucked me for 600 quid !!


Sickener, Derby done me.out of 370 yesterday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> GG#4. Week 4 of flowering !
> View attachment 3587957 View attachment 3587958 View attachment 3587959


This the first I've seen it growing, hows she like it? Much stretch?


----------



## makka (Jan 17, 2016)

Had mi eye on gg4 myself she looks very frosty from what I seen of her


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 17, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> It's a purple strain mate it's meant to turn purple lol. you should chill and be happy you got nice colors coming out in your weed !


It's only on 2 lol that's why I was woundering


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> This the first I've seen it growing, hows she like it? Much stretch?


Yeah mate she has tripled in size since I flipped the lights.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Christ that leggy eh. Oh well short veg I spose hahah


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

Fuck it's cold just had a walk along the beach with the dog now she has jumped in my bed under the cover


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2016)

Ended up 19g it ain't soft n sandy and probably won't bubble lol but it'll get you shtoned!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Fuck me man u ran that whole box n thats what u got? If the lads not run trim before hes gonna think u robbed some of his smoke lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Thinking of getting one of these but it's like 650e excluding postage...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck me man u ran that whole box n thats what u got? If the lads not run trim before hes gonna think u robbed some of his smoke lol


He don't like it he can fucking lump it. I'll not give him my bubble when I crack on with my own trim or maybe just a smidgin taste and tell him to fuck off complaining.

Trim was guff anyway I pulled half a carrier of shite n twigs out it before I started.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thinking of getting one of these but it's like 650e excluding postage...


Get the gavita man.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> He don't like it he can fucking lump it. I'll not give him my bubble when I crack on with my own trim or maybe just a smidgin taste and tell him to fuck off complaining.
> 
> Trim was guff anyway I pulled half a carrier of shite n twigs out it before I started.


Yeah I'd seen the box I'm actually surprised u got that muvh lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Get the gavita man.


I'm paying like 18c per kwh man n it's a veg light I'm looking for to put in my 3x3, was looking at 2ft t5 but I don't think it would work for my whole veg cycle n i cant fit a 4ft t5 in there n theyre the ones with the 50+watt tubes.heats another concern


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2016)

Aye I looked at short 4 ft shop lights n they were just a bit too big. A cfls your best option probs, or a 250cfl in. Hood I've used before.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Would that cfl sufficiently veg my girls till they're ready to jump into flowering? I've only used the lower watt cfls n it was a ball ache having to keep em so close.thanks for the suggestion btw


----------



## RELPHY82 (Jan 18, 2016)

Uk grower here. Paying £240 for an ounce when I can get it or £20 for 1.8g bag ! Hence growing my own. Got three 24 K Gold, 1 pineapple skunk, 1 Holy Grail Kush, 1 Cheese and 1 Lemon Walker on the Go. Has anyone used Guanokanalong bat soil before ? When potting up I noticed a few little yellow balls in the soil that look like BB pelets and have white shit inside when you pop the, found about 15 in total ! I picked them out thinking it might be Fungus Gnat eggs but a mate of mine recons that its slow release feed added to the soil. Anyone any ideas all help appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

Them gavita lights much better then the hps ? What's the heat like with them I've just change energy supplier I'll save estimated £160 a year


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Would that cfl sufficiently veg my girls till they're ready to jump into flowering? I've only used the lower watt cfls n it was a ball ache having to keep em so close.thanks for the suggestion btw


Couldn't ya get a 250w hps m8 not really much heat from them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Would that cfl sufficiently veg my girls till they're ready to jump into flowering? I've only used the lower watt cfls n it was a ball ache having to keep em so close.thanks for the suggestion btw


All I used for the bairns to about a foot n a bit stage then a week under the 600 on 18/6 fill the pot with roots and boom.

Its puts out a nice amount of heat if you keep it same room area as your grow in the winter if you offset the timers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah was thinking about the lower watt mh...fuck the budmaster so lol really wanted to try cobs but once they get cheaper ill jump on that bud...ill give the cfl a go first n if I'm not happy with the penetration I'll switch to the 250w mh n a cool tube. Thanks lads


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

I got a 250 mh in a 2x2 man just got a problem with 2ssh fucking things


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thinking of getting one of these but it's like 650e excluding postage...


what brand/manufacturer?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Would that cfl sufficiently veg my girls till they're ready to jump into flowering? I've only used the lower watt cfls n it was a ball ache having to keep em so close.thanks for the suggestion btw


I use 42W CFL`s in my veg tent n they work fine


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Budmaster cob led,they're uk based


R1b3n4 said:


> what brand/manufacturer?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Budmaster cob led,they're uk based


looks like cheap chinese COB`s in it etc, similar price to the area 51 COB, n for the money id have the A51 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Aparently the cobs are from the chinks that invented them so they've most the patents on em . citizen electronics is the name all the reviews on the cobs are consistently banging n quite the opposite of your assumption lol oh n the cobs are easily interchangeable which is great for upgrading or repairs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Aparently the cobs are from the chinks that invented them so they've most the patents on em . citizen electronics is the name all the reviews on the cobs are consistently banging n quite the opposite of your assumption lol


Apparently? or they are?

I just normally assume made in china= shite lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

to be fair m8 every most things are made there these days in one way or another


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

A lad also did a side by side on 420mag n they looked great...I said aparently cuz I've not used em myself n I've seen some dodgy leds in my time so am always skeptical with em


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

dose ripen change the way the bud taste at all ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> A lad also did a side by side on 420mag n they looked great...I said aparently cuz I've not used em myself n I've seen some dodgy leds in my time so am always skeptical with em


yeah id be slightly skeptical as well, ive been reading the LED forum on here for well over a year now n never once heard Citiled mentioned, an this is the ppl that spend all day going over datasheets/new COB releases etc etc must be a reason the only ever talk about Cree COB`s in there etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah ive been reading it the past few weeks aswell n ive not seem em mentioned either n thats alot of money to drop on a few good reviews so ill probaby go with the cfls n if im not pleased with the 250w ill go with the good ol 250 mh in a cool tube


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah ive been reading it the past few weeks aswell n ive not seem em mentioned either n thats alot of money to drop on a few good reviews so ill probaby go with the cfls n if im not pleased with the 250w ill go with the good ol 250 mh in a cool tube


your best bet is to ask SupraSPL/Greengenes707/Rahz, they should be abl;e to tell you off the top of his head if these are any good or not etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

WEATHER WARNING!!
The AA have warned that anyone travelling in icy conditions should take a shovel, blankets/sleeping bag, extra clothing (including scarf, hat and gloves), 24 hour supply of food and drink, de-icer, rock salt, torch, spare battery, petrol can, first aid kit and jump leads.
I felt like a right muppet on the bus!


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> WEATHER WARNING!!
> The AA have warned that anyone travelling in icy conditions should take a shovel, blankets/sleeping bag, extra clothing (including scarf, hat and gloves), 24 hour supply of food and drink, de-icer, rock salt, torch, spare battery, petrol can, first aid kit and jump leads.
> I felt like a right muppet on the bus!


In other words, take enough smoke to get you through the night!

After all, no ones ever died from smoking weed right?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> dose ripen change the way the bud taste at all ?


Not really it just helps the plant finish slightly faster. I use it every grow and just feed at 1ml per liter for the last 2 weeks before chop.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

Cool man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2016)

Just noticed some cool looking double serrated leaves on my cheese bukakke.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

just up potted some want to put them in 10l pots but tent to small lol and 2 ssh im throwing away cant be dealing with there bull shit


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 18, 2016)

Noob question - Why do people cut part of the leaves off? I've seen it done on plants that appear to be healthy.


----------



## Bbudz (Jan 18, 2016)

Any good for my first grow? 7weeks into flower? Nirvana ak48


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 18, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Noob question - Why do people cut part of the leaves off? I've seen it done on plants that appear to be healthy.


some ppl do some ppl dont but when u take cuttings from my understanding By cutting the leaf in half you reduce the surface area that the water can evaporate off


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 18, 2016)

RELPHY82 said:


> Uk grower here. Paying £240 for an ounce when I can get it or £20 for 1.8g bag ! Hence growing my own. Got three 24 K Gold, 1 pineapple skunk, 1 Holy Grail Kush, 1 Cheese and 1 Lemon Walker on the Go. Has anyone used Guanokanalong bat soil before ? When potting up I noticed a few little yellow balls in the soil that look like BB pelets and have white shit inside when you pop the, found about 15 in total ! I picked them out thinking it might be Fungus Gnat eggs but a mate of mine recons that its slow release feed added to the soil. Anyone any ideas all help appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

Well boys I'm off to deepest darkest London for a week. Just up from canning town Plaistow I think its called. Area looks rough as haha my boss said it reminded him of the rough part of where we used to live. Full of chicken shops & west indian types.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well boys I'm off to deepest darkest London for a week. Just up from canning town Plaistow I think its called. Area looks rough as haha my boss said it reminded him of the rough part of where we used to live. Full of chicken shops & west indian types.


Most of London is rough tbh and it's 50/50 with the chicken shops lol some will kill ya others are nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

Hahah it really does sound like home. I'll just be after a decent pint or two end of the evening. Out pakistani mate down there's gonna take us to the Lahore gaff I've been before it was lush but fuck me was it hot. Home style aye fuckin stuck at home on the bog style


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahah it really does sound like home. I'll just be after a decent pint or two end of the evening. Out pakistani mate down there's gonna take us to the Lahore gaff I've been before it was lush but fuck me was it hot. Home style aye fuckin stuck at home on the bog style


holding your severed head in your hands


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well boys I'm off to deepest darkest London for a week. Just up from canning town Plaistow I think its called. Area looks rough as haha my boss said it reminded him of the rough part of where we used to live. Full of chicken shops & west indian types.


Lived around that area for a number of years, aint been back for a while tho. Plaistow is a proper shithole aint many friendly pubs around there that i remember use to be proper clicky little dives, or anything decent to eat, jump on the tube to Stratford have to change at west ham but they both just a stop or so and stratfords been done up loads nowday plenty of resturants,pubs etc in Stratford.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice one ta Ram! My pals are already down there and they reckon its pretty shitty, Stratford sounds my strassa I don't care really. I've plenty party treats. I'll be buying a bottle of rum, some limes and a bag of ice. 

Volcano's packed. Only fly in the ointment is the fucking education show 10-6 wed,Thurs,Fri and 4 finish on Sat.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

Stratfords nice nowdays mate, Plaistow and Canning town not so much, come out Plaistow station turn left should be a car front n bit further down a banging cafe for a fry up, theres a few good cafes in the area but thats about it lol

or ya could go on the docklands light rail/dlr from canning twn that runs all the way to canary wharf i say all the way its a 10/12 min ride but plenty of nice bars/resturants there aswel.

dont 4get to grab a oyster card aswel 1st day, bus's wont even take cash now i dont think and tubes without a oyster cost a shitload more.

enjoy ya stay in the ghetto geezer dont forget to pack ya stab vest lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

How hard is it doing a fuckin line on moving train ffs lol. Alcohol gelled the sink cleaner than the attend an had ffs lol. Already using my oyster card Rambo!


----------



## xmspx (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys/girls.. quick question. I've been growing with a 1000w hps for 6 months now with no problems, I've upgraded to a 200x200x200x200 tent now and I plan on running x4 600w hps. Will this cause any suspicion? I normally grow threw they day by my rates are so much cheaper threw the night! So Ill be growing 12 am till 12pm I also live in a 1 bedroom flat, lived here 3 years now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 19, 2016)

xmspx said:


> Hey guys/girls.. quick question. I've been growing with a 1000w hps for 6 months now with no problems, I've upgraded to a 200x200x200x200 tent now and I plan on running x4 600w hps. Will this cause any suspicion? I normally grow threw they day by my rates are so much cheaper threw the night! So Ill be growing 12 am till 12pm I also live in a 1 bedroom flat, lived here 3 years now


all the time ur paying ya bills i wouldnt see it being a problem but where the fuck did you geth the 4th measurement from lol wish mine was cheaper during the night mines the same 24/7


----------



## xmspx (Jan 19, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> all the time ur paying ya bills i wouldnt see it being a problem but where the fuck did you geth the 4th measurement from lol wish mine was cheaper during the night mines the same 24/7


Bro mine is 16p or so threw the day per KWH and only 7p from 12 at night till 8am so it'll save me a few quid running 4 600w


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

What don't u run two 600watters during the day n two during the night?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 19, 2016)

Evening lads, Well that's me finally ran out of smoke, still got 2 weeks till I harvest another cpl Exo. That's not too bad considering I normally smoke or sell my stash long before that lol. 

So on my way to work this morning I see a house getting busted and the cops come out with 1 measly plant and a CFL bulb. No other equipment or fuck all. Sick fuckers picking on someone just starting out growing. The Scottish pigs ain't slowing down on weed like a lot of there English counterparts.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

That fukking sucks.
I only saw it once here but it's standard for the police to get a truck and they just horse the plants out of the windows into the back of the truck....most places are apartments so make sense. Strange sight seeing hundreds of ganj plants being thrown out of a window. I think they are finally seeing sense here and going for legalisation. 6000 busts per year ffs...
At 5k per bust that's a lot of lost revenue.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 19, 2016)

ill be paying 16.16 kwh now was paying 17.17 not much in it but over the year prob talking saving 150 ish


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah ud think the dutch would have more sense.gary man he must of been telling every fecking lad hed met down the pub.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 19, 2016)

yeh that suck getting caught with one plant lol prob had a row with his bird and she grassed him up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Tricks to say calmly that if they ever ratted u out you'd drown em in the mother fucking sink..then do a really awkward laugh,pat em on the back n say I'm glad we had that talk.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 19, 2016)

Could of been any reason, see kids posing with shottys and all sorts on Facebook. People nowadays don't seem to care. All the young dealers round here only text about deals and drop offs which is something people my age never did.

On the topic of crime has anyone ever come across any dodgey uk notes on the DN ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah fake notes all over it some that even pass the pen n light test n all.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 19, 2016)

I've only seen Euros and AUD.

When I said UK I mean GBP lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah ive seen em on agora n shit so wait or ask around the forums like the hub


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 19, 2016)

i can remember b4 phones took off the person i got weed of had a pager lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I've only seen Euros and AUD.
> 
> When I said UK I mean GBP lol.


ive had a few tester 20s over the yrs of various markets all where shit n unusable, theres a current (i think its still working) amazon scam buy anything up to 800quid i think is the limit, in ya real account with amazon you then give the details of the buy to certain vendors i presume hackers? and they will get you a full refund which you pay them 20% for but not until you got your refund.

back in the day its long stopped now but you could also buy tesco club card vouchers, fuck nos how they where doing it but many where vending them, like 50/100 for 500 worth, some even printed em out n sent em rather than just the codes, they where sweet and all the 1s i had worked no probs.

theres also a vendor that will get you 1st class flights n holidays a fraction of the price hes been about yrs and many a happy buyer but the few thats gone pearshaped have said that hes using stolen credit card info to do it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Never likes the idea of giving a dn hacker my amazon info lol think he just uses social engineering to get you the refund but still fook giving my account info lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Never likes the idea of giving a dn hacker my amazon info lol think he just uses social engineering to get you the refund but still fook giving my account info lol


thats what i always thought lol but it deffo was working for many, did you get in on the tescos vouchers? was way back, proper result tho you could even double em up and shit lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Nah missed out on that guy...I'd of been all over those fuckers man


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah missed out on that guy...I'd of been all over those fuckers man


there was more than the 1guy it was rampant at one point just after sr1 was done, started on sr1 tho just the 1guy but by agora there was loads tescos obvs sorted there shit out tho cause it is no more, you no alot bout comps etc you not been tempted by the hacked paypal accs etc or a bit of carding? serious money in that shit if you got the no-how.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

it's seriously risky stuff man especially with paypal but carding seems to be straight forward,not really looked into it but u could buy card dumps off the hacker forums or carding forums n then just the gear for the card n ur laughing. I've no problem buying drugs n abusing them but I don't like the idea of stealing...would be less stress if u attached a key logger to some popular game or exe file or anything tbh n upload it on the torrent sites n wait for em to enter bank details or whatever but again it's easier to just grow pot lol you're a smart lad theirs tons of step by steps on the dn/ clear web for all that shit you just gotta wade through all the shit first...if you've money to spend u could probably find a tool kit for logging ppls info like it would have a trojan,keylogger blah blah blah u just deploy the kit on ur target n boom payload.the russians corner the market for all em card dumps..fucking russians get away with all that crap lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 19, 2016)

How can you get away with the Amazon one? Surely they're onto it and as its to a legit account it can be traced back to you when they suss it??


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

nah man those lads always have consistent feedback. Youve no idea how great buyers feedback it when searching for a reputable vendor.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

A good way to make dosh would be to sell em chink knock off gear like those high end watches,nike,adidas n shit on ebay.theyre all great quality n majority of ppl wouldnt be able to tell the difference.its the fake electronic shit that gets ppl shut down. You could even sell it on local add sites like gumtree n shit. Or u could just get a few oz of mdma n sell it in caps...dn sells it cheap n even in England the price is fairly high.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah I've seen loads on that dream market. Not actually looked at them. Just think the money must be coming from Amazon coz the seller would notice and they'd twig it eventually. I don't know enough about that sort of thing tho lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> it's seriously risky stuff man especially with paypal but carding seems to be straight forward,not really looked into it but u could buy card dumps off the hacker forums or carding forums n then just the gear for the card n ur laughing. I've no problem buying drugs n abusing them but I don't like the idea of stealing...would be less stress if u attached a key logger to some popular game or exe file or anything tbh n upload it on the torrent sites n wait for em to enter bank details or whatever but again it's easier to just grow pot lol you're a smart lad theirs tons of step by steps on the dn/ clear web for all that shit you just gotta wade through all the shit first...if you've money to spend u could probably find a tool kit for logging ppls info like it would have a trojan,keylogger blah blah blah u just deploy the kit on ur target n boom payload.the russians corner the market for all em card dumps..fucking russians get away with all that crap lol


most that went way over me head hence why ive never tried it lol theres not really many ways to earn of the DN nowday apart from reselling drugs, and unless you in Ireland or Australia the risk v gain aint worth it imo anyways cause its only really the class a's wheres the money at i no you said bout what benzos go for in ireland but how many did u actually sell lool

many a darknet Australian millionaire been made tho with the reselling fuck you could afford to lose 3/1 of every decent dutchie/meth/coke order n still earn what with the price of drugs there!

it aint 2011-2013 anymore n its all fresh n new back then like it was, darknet is sown up nowdays and every market is a risk you could put ya coins on for a order n bam the market is gone...


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> nah man those lads always have consistent feedback. Youve no idea how great buyers feedback it when searching for a reputable vendor.


thats only if you no what ya looking at and can see padding, feedback alone dont really mean shit nowdays, you gotta have the rep and its gotta be deep.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah I've seen loads on that dream market. Not actually looked at them. Just think the money must be coming from Amazon coz the seller would notice and they'd twig it eventually. I don't know enough about that sort of thing tho lol


it does come from amazon you have to order stuff that amazon is selling not individual sellers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah the vals wasn't a good call on my part but if someone had self control they'd me minted the lad I was ordering from I'd gotten on good terms with him n he gave me his email n was northern ireland based..remember I'd ordered 70 boxes off him n they arrived with ebay stickers on the box lol was awesome I must of sold ten boxes max(800e)which covered my costs n ate the rest ffs I'd of made so much fucking money off ffs im a moron but if id sold em I'd have bought waaaaay 2 much N would probably be locked up atm haha.
he was awesome,super reliable n eventually let me pay with paypal but ud to buy large amounts like 30 boxes min but on his dn vending page he sold boxes singly for like 15 quid..ish. he sold a few other things but I stuck with the activas,tev n cresent. I'd tried other lads but his gear was always consistent in potency. That's the great thing about mdma no way are u gonna eat an oz lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah the vals wasn't a good call on my part but if someone had self control they'd me minted the lad I was ordering from I'd gotten on good terms with him n he gave me his email n was northern ireland based..remember I'd ordered 70 boxes off him n they arrived with ebay stickers on the box lol was awesome I must of sold ten boxes max(800e)which covered my costs n ate the rest ffs I'd of made so much fucking money off ffs im a moron but if id sold em I'd have bought waaaaay 2 much N would probably be locked up atm haha.
> he was awesome,super reliable n eventually let me pay with paypal but ud to buy large amounts like 30 boxes min but on his dn vending page he sold boxes singly for like 15 quid..ish. he sold a few other things but I stuck with the activas,tev n cresent. I'd tried other lads but his gear was always consistent in potency. That's the great thing about mdma no way are u gonna eat an oz lol


whats your opinion lax? you think all these activis/teva/crescent just good snides or what? seems to be waaaay to many on the markets for em to be legit? i had 8 from zues the other day cost 9quid lol they felt like 10mg to me but im unshore as to weather they just legit snides?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2016)

Id say the majority are knock offs..some may be legit but most are fake n some are quite good fakes. Suppose with the fake meds some suppliers make em propper n others make crap. That's why I stuck with him he was shifting so many I doubt his supplier wanted to lose him,I don't give a crap if they're fake once they work haha I'd never gotten any shit vals off zues either but man his stock was expensive.use to get generics off fromustoyou or something like that till they got busted n theirs was alright aswell...they even sent me a package twice by accident lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id say the majority are knock offs..some may be legit but most are fake n some are quite good fakes. Suppose with the fake meds some suppliers make em propper n others make crap. That's why I stuck with him he was shifting so many I doubt his supplier wanted to lose him,I don't give a crap if they're fake once they work haha I'd never gotten any shit vals off zues either but man his stock was expensive.use to get generics off fromustoyou or something like that till they got busted n theirs was alright aswell...they even sent me a package twice by accident lol


i agree lax i think most are just good fakes, too many people no nowdays that roche dont even make diazepam anymore aint for years so they just faked the next best makers activis/teva etc aint nowt wrong with good generics tho its just the same fucking drug lol

but i dont beleive soooo many script vals can get lost or nicked or whatever they are a controlled drug in pharmacys.

still rather the clonzepams from maligan tho, roche do still make them and id say they legit he obv has some meds conections has never sold nowt else but clonzepam n xanax for 5yr now n kept a 100% rating on every market since sr1.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 19, 2016)

I know you guys don't like autos but I trust your opinions, I had problems with N toxicity and nute burn on two of my plants, thought heat caused them to uptake more nutes and that was the most popular reason on the problem forum. The N toxicity was really bad on one of them. If I think they need feeding would it be better to just use PK boost? Or use a real low dose of bloom? I was up to 1/2 stregnth for a few feeds with no issues but it got really hot one day. Last few feeds have been straight water.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 20, 2016)

morning you bunch of doggy drug taken cunts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2016)

London is a bunch of bollocks


----------



## makka (Jan 20, 2016)

lol i worked in kensington for a few month don cost a fkin bomb


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 20, 2016)

Afternoon cunts. Won a nice 6 team accumulator on last nights football. First win in a good cpl months.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 20, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon cunts. Won a nice 6 team accumulator on last nights football. First win in a good cpl months.


how much ya get mate?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 20, 2016)

One of my mate gone from 4x24w cfl to 600hps but he said his plants wittle I've seen a photo but looks over watered to me


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## makka (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like mag def n overwater to me pomps 

A few scenarios can cause this


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone here from Devon?


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

Nope, I ain't the droid you are looking for.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> how much ya get mate?


I only won £156. But I'm not complaining with that from a wee £5 coupon !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Anyone here from Devon?


Not me, but if u find someone from Devon ask them how they make it so creamy !


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 20, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Not me, but if u find someone from Devon ask them how they make it so creamy !


You really don't wanna know. We're some freaky folk


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You really don't wanna know. We're some freaky folk


So i heard sumtin to do wit sheep yea


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 20, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> So i heard sumtin to do wit sheep yea


Ah we're not like that, you'd have to go more up north for that kind of thing


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Ah we're not like that, you'd have to go more up north for that kind of thing


Not from wat i heard...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2016)

devons where people go on holiday for rain imo


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> devons where people go on holiday for rain imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> devons where people go on holiday for rain imo


Who goes on holiday for rain? Fuckin eejits imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2016)

yea its full of cunts and if you go visit for a nice hol u get called a grockel and spat at, well happnd t me when I was 12 ffs still bitchin about tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yea its full of cunts and if you go visit for a nice hol u get called a grockel and spat at, well happnd t me when I was 12 ffs still bitchin about tho lol


Fuckin right few years ago that zeddd lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuckin right few years ago that zeddd lol


Lol bring out the photo album


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't think they'd camera's back then


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2016)

U get my email lax


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 20, 2016)

We love's us a bit o rain


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuckin right few years ago that zeddd lol


that grockel jibe scars deep man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 20, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> U get my email lax


replied man that mom looks savage n theyll definitely root,still nice n green


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> replied man that mom looks savage n theyll definitely root,still nice n green


I've no doubts they'll root, always do just takes time, that mothers getting chopped up in a week or so for cuts too


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't think they'd camera's back then


lmfao kodachrome get it developed at boots.....1970s....sorry sir we cant give you your photographs as we consider them to be pornographic...how times have changed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

Times like this i wush you posted pics zeddd...lets hope ur back doesn't give way making all that hash


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been looking Into hash, is it right you can only use trim and sugar leaves? What about yellowed leaves or yellow tipped leaves? Obviously they won't be as potent if they're damaged but will they effect it?

Is there any use for the rest of the plant without needing alcohol or butane?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

You want matter with trics on it hence sugar leaves n bud so yes only quality material...you want return on your time after all


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

OK. Might not be worth doing then. I've read 100g of leaves returns 1g of hash. Probs won't have enough.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

Youd be suprise man freeze them then grind ur sugar leaves n popcorn buds n blast it in a tube with some pure bho n leave it to evaporate..if I don't wanna do that just freeze the sugar leaves then shake it till the trics fall of n you've a bit of keif


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

OK man I'll give it a bash, few weeks left to go yet anyway


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 21, 2016)

afternoon all hows everyone today


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Not bad, fella. You? Working my way through Sons of Anarchy. Only started it on the weekend and near the end of season 3 haha. You still got them pics of that AK you ran? I'm nearing the end now, few more weeks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

They all die..there u go I saved you a fee seasons


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Already knew that thanks to Twitter when SoA first come out lol. People like to search for a series then tweet spoilers to those that say they're beginning to watch something haha. You'd fit in well on there. See some funny shit.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Did you watch making a murderer yet Slipper?


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Not bad, fella. You? Working my way through Sons of Anarchy. Only started it on the weekend and near the end of season 3 haha. You still got them pics of that AK you ran? I'm nearing the end now, few more weeks.


You lot are running AK too? I'm using AK royal from rqs  Proper Stunner


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You lot are running AK too? I'm using AK royal from rqs  Proper Stunner


Mines by Advanced Female Seeds, was beautiful up until they started flowering properly. Theyre auto tho lol. Not popular around these parts autos.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Did you watch making a murderer yet Slipper?


watched the first 3 episodes but without pot I found it boring lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> watched the first 3 episodes but without pot I found it boring lol


Well I'll return you the favour lol, Steven Avery gets found guilty. Life without parole. Brendan Dassey gets about 40 years. Saved you the last episodes


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 21, 2016)

ya bastards lol just started watching ep 3 of that making a murderer, agreed its a tad boring but i was thinking has he been framed again?!? now i no lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

It's still worth watching. My mind ain't made up. One of the jurors has to leave but before he goes he says it was 7-5 for not guilty or something. Can't remember it exadtly but things don't add up. Apparently since it came out he's got new lawyers and is appealing. He'd ran out of money but the publicity has bagged him some.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

He does fit the look of a nonce or murderer tho haha I know ya shouldn't judge on that but...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I've been looking Into hash, is it right you can only use trim and sugar leaves? What about yellowed leaves or yellow tipped leaves? Obviously they won't be as potent if they're damaged but will they effect it?
> 
> Is there any use for the rest of the plant without needing alcohol or butane?


its quality in and quality out, worth the effort, and I only keep the 70 and 90 rest gets turned into meds, but its an effort to run it and most cant be arsed incl me most of the year


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its quality in and quality out, worth the effort, and I only keep the 70 and 90 rest gets turned into meds, but its an effort to run it and most cant be arsed incl me most of the year


I want to use as much as the plant as possible as its only a small grow so getting other little bits out of it would sweeten it that bit more but need to figure out if it's worth it, suppose I can judge off this first grow if it will be.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you's haven't seen it yet then give From dusk till dawn the tv series. I've just finished the 1st 2 seasons and it's excellent. The 1st follows the film story pretty closely with some changes to make it possible to go beyond the 1st series.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Not bad, fella. You? Working my way through Sons of Anarchy. Only started it on the weekend and near the end of season 3 haha. You still got them pics of that AK you ran? I'm nearing the end now, few more weeks.


Nah man fucked them off I never wanna see that pice I shit again


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 21, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> If you's haven't seen it yet then give From dusk till dawn the tv series. I've just finished the 1st 2 seasons and it's excellent. The 1st follows the film story pretty closely with some changes to make it possible to go beyond the 1st series.


yeah i watched both seasons real quick, well worth a watch i thought aswel.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

His brother becomes a vampire lol


TheHulk11 said:


> If you's haven't seen it yet then give From dusk till dawn the tv series. I've just finished the 1st 2 seasons and it's excellent. The 1st follows the film story pretty closely with some changes to make it possible to go beyond the 1st series.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> His brother becomes a vampire lol


He becomes a vampire in the film as well, he just dies pretty soon after.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've just been informed one of my best mates has been found dead in his house on Tuesday this week. He had a heart attack and was only 31 years old just a year older than myself, I'm shocked as fuck poor guy left a little girl who will grow up with no dad now.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Fucking hell. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 21, 2016)

Fuck man, I'm only 19 and one of my best mates died when she was 16. We hadn't even finished school. She had an internal illness, I didn't know much about it. But she was hardly ever in school for the last year, in year 11. She was absolutely stunning too

I grew up without a father, I turned out... well. Alright I guess. Power to the little girl.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've just been informed one of my best mates has been found dead in his house on Tuesday this week. He had a heart attack and was only 31 years old just a year older than myself, I'm shocked as fuck poor guy left a little girl who will grow up with no dad now.


Thats brutal lad. Condolences to the family. Can't imagine it but it sure does happen. My mate from school (quite a big lad) dropped dead of a heart attack walking into his babies room. Poor guy was lying on the floor bairn screaming till the wife came home and found him.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2016)

Theres a genetic condition called familial hyperlipidemia, if u got both defective genes then it will get u as a teen, most have the one gene and die b4 40, really sad news man but it happens a lot and nothing to do with lifestyle usually


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

I read a skit from Keanu Reeves recently and it basically said your evils will get you in the end regardless of lifestyle....so live it while you can eh.

And I am not a Keanu Reeves fan before you lot start lol....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2016)

DST said:


> I read a skit from Keanu Reeves recently and it basically said your evils will get you in the end regardless of lifestyle....so live it while you can eh.
> 
> And I am not a Keanu Reeves fan before you lot start lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2016)

Your here for a short time so i say enjoy it I say lads. I'm in the Lahore kebab house down commercial rd. Fackin gorgeous it is. Best bit of daaarn saaarf so far.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Your here for a short time so i say enjoy it I say lads. I'm in the Lahore kebab house down commercial rd. Fackin gorgeous it is. Best bit of daaarn saaarf so far.


some banging crack in tower hamlets, Bangladeshi gangs run the area some use to give out fake taxi cards but was just for the class a's no cabs lol even done loyalty cards n shit of sorts buy 3 get 1 free lol fuck the currys tho they some serious white man hating folk in tower hamlets....

dunno if still about but think crisp street market is on that road its a long road, best pie n mash about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2016)

We brought are own gear rambs, wasn't gonna take the risk lol my vals an tams turned up at the rental gaff on monday. Were in some shit tip bar now up off commercial rd. The landlords the most mortal here and there's a geordie banker at the bar. Cant go any where without bumping into a geordie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2016)

24 hour city my arse, all the bars shut 11 ffs


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 21, 2016)

Get onit back in the hotel. Seems early that tho places round here open til 4,5am tonight.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 22, 2016)

morning fuckers just been fishing shop to get the bait for to nights fishing trip


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 22, 2016)

awh, my little babys are looking great for 3 days. Nice n green

the 400wMH is doing me well so far
surprised I haven't fried em... right strong little fkers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice one Pompey, the misses has just put a chicken in for our tea


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 22, 2016)

it will make it taste better now m8


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 22, 2016)

Well that's not hard anyway if she's cooking haha


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't understand my tent sometimes, it's normally 28-30c and it's 23c in there now with lights on, been on for 2 hours so can't see it getting much warmer and the window is slightly closed more than what it has been so you'd expect it to be warmer if anything. Nothing else has changed, house heating is same as always, fan speed same as always and so on. Outside temps haven't dropped by 7c. These temps are fucking with my head man. Hope it stays under 26 for the last few weeks of flowering


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2016)

Disco biscuit pheno#1 getting the chop Tuesday which will be bang on 8 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2016)

And agent orange think it's at about 6 and a half weeks a week behind the rest of the squadron


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 22, 2016)

looking frosty as fuck they are ghet, hats off mate very nice.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 22, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And agent orange think it's at about 6 and a half weeks a week behind the rest of the squadron View attachment 3591447View attachment 3591449


sorry i weedgasm'd, beautiful job matey


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> looking frosty as fuck they are ghet, hats off mate very nice.


Cheers Bro they're getting there now mate started hitting em with the dragon force Bruce Lee style lol. How are ya anyways man?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 22, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers Bro they're getting there now mate started hitting em with the dragon force Bruce Lee style lol. How are ya anyways man?


lol dragon force ya twat lol

yeah im alrite mate you no how it is same shit different day n all that, av been trying to behave meself n stay of the hard with some success n a few slip ups lol just watching drugs inc on nat geo its a new season num 7 i think, this ep its based in Detroit them yanks may have some good weed no doubt but fuck all this ''molly'' fake mdma spose ya carnt have it all lol was some stat they shown only 13% of ''molly'' seized by the dea had any mdma in it lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 22, 2016)

That seasons on youtube already...not all of it mind.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That seasons on youtube already...not all of it mind.


yeah i think i watched most of season 7 on there already just not this ep, am at the ex's n its on sky i hate how all the drugs inc on youtube is in crazy small screens n shit???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah n if it's got subs ur missing loads of it ffs...think it's on couchtuner aswell.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lol dragon force ya twat lol
> 
> yeah im alrite mate you no how it is same shit different day n all that, av been trying to behave meself n stay of the hard with some success n a few slip ups lol just watching drugs inc on nat geo its a new season num 7 i think, this ep its based in Detroit them yanks may have some good weed no doubt but fuck all this ''molly'' fake mdma spose ya carnt have it all lol was some stat they shown only 13% of ''molly'' seized by the dea had any mdma in it lol


Lol that's what it's called dragon force haha good stuff I tell thee, nowt wrong with been a good boy it's boring tho lol I'm just getting me are kicked on black ops 3 shits fuckin mental mate too fast for me now


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 22, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol that's what it's called dragon force haha good stuff I tell thee, nowt wrong with been a good boy it's boring tho lol I'm just getting me are kicked on black ops 3 shits fuckin mental mate too fast for me now


lol fair enough i just thought you was going kung-fu styley on ya plants lol

yeah that black ops is too much for me aswel, unless you been playing it yrs ya fighting a losing battle the 12yr olds will kick your arse forever lol i also dont really like how theres no real point bar your kill/death score just pointless and i get bored of it real quick, still its better than that starwars battlefield fucking el that is a load of pure shite for starwars fanboys only....

being good shore is boring mate, i trying to mix it up a little tho and not be good all the time lol moderation is the key although thats a struggle with the hard lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2016)

Haha Yeh these shogun nutes have a Japanese theme lol sumo boost pk warrior samurai a + b and dragon force oh and katana roots lol makes me giggle anyway, aye everything in moderation lol I've got 2 dutchys gagging to be dropped haha, Yeh black ops is hardcore I was getting merked by this cut who kept stabbing me lol so put me head phones on and gave the cut a roasting proper rage lol it was a yanks kid sounded about 10 then he still dissed me on my k/d lmao cheeky little shit


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 22, 2016)

Just finished watching Cartel Land on netflix, 

mexicans are fucking nuts lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 22, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh these shogun nutes have a Japanese theme lol sumo boost pk warrior samurai a + b and dragon force oh and katana roots lol makes me giggle anyway, aye everything in moderation lol I've got 2 dutchys gagging to be dropped haha, Yeh black ops is hardcore I was getting merked by this cut who kept stabbing me lol so put me head phones on and gave the cut a roasting proper rage lol it was a yanks kid sounded about 10 then he still dissed me on my k/d lmao cheeky little shit


lool at the nute names but whos cares aslong as they work hay.

dunno if im just getting too old for the gaming mate but being whooped by lil kids winds me up badly, ffs ya lil cunt i been playing consoles before yas was born fuckface! lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 22, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Just finished watching Cartel Land on netflix,
> 
> mexicans are fucking nuts lol


was abit disappointed with carteland tbh didnt think much of it, nuffing new bit boring.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 22, 2016)

Aye as long as they work and all that started using plant magic granules again as well good shit mate...Yeh these kids are killing it online does ya head in lol especially when they ain't even old enough to play the cunning game lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hows things lads ... just on me way home after a kevin hart gig.. aint laughed that much in ages ha


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> was abit disappointed with carteland tbh didnt think much of it, nuffing new bit boring.


I felt the same way about it, kinda like a cheap knock-off of narcos. 

It was meant to be a documentary, it was more like "Look how fucked up mexico is"


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh these shogun nutes have a Japanese theme lol sumo boost pk warrior samurai a + b and dragon force oh and katana roots lol makes me giggle anyway, aye everything in moderation lol I've got 2 dutchys gagging to be dropped haha, Yeh black ops is hardcore I was getting merked by this cut who kept stabbing me lol so put me head phones on and gave the cut a roasting proper rage lol it was a yanks kid sounded about 10 then he still dissed me on my k/d lmao cheeky little shit


they should do a Hari Kari as a finisher


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 23, 2016)

howdy whats going on


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> they should do a Hari Kari as a finisher


 you should email em that haha...mad them japs are what a way to end ya sen ay....I tell ya this dragon force really makes em swell u can see results in about 3 days it's crazy man


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2016)

Evening all, I've just chucked another Exo into flower, vegged this bitch for 6 weeks is about 2ft and I've trimmed its legs to fuck so I'm hoping it's gonna be a monster !
Also popped another cpl zlhXpsy seeds into soil to veg up, 
1st of my Exo cuts showing roots today so hopefully the rest follow in the nxt day or so and I can start vegging up a few more.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

Bout time theyre starting to root lol has to be the temps man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeh I was haven temp problems with light out in my veg tent so had to leave the 250w on 24/7 not what I really wanted but it drops to about 7-8'c that's with a heater in shed


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bout time theyre starting to root lol has to be the temps man


Yeah they should all be rooted fine by Monday or Tuesday to make the trip !


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> you should email em that haha...mad them japs are what a way to end ya sen ay....I tell ya this dragon force really makes em swell u can see results in about 3 days it's crazy man


back in the (jap) day it was all about honour, if u fukked up u could regain ur honour by disembowelling yaself but whilst u were doin this it was honourable for u to ask ya Bessie to almost decapitate u with a katana as u were falling forward from having knifed ya guts with forged steel, only risk was if ya mate cut completely thu your neck it was a big fail, it had to be severed but hanging by a thread in deference to the god of Seppuku, otherwise you need not have bothered, fuk that imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Fuck tha shit zeddd, don't think I'd bother


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah man those chinks has some awesome history/culture


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 23, 2016)

Seen some funny ones of them floating about. Take it no fucker doing much tonight


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2016)

Fuck London, never going back unless I have to. Proper shit tip.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck London, never going back unless I have to. Proper shit tip.


Did you pop in on lemonking for a cuppa? lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck London, never going back unless I have to. Proper shit tip.


I spent near 4 months in the kip working a few year ago, no plans in goin back anytime soon


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck London, never going back unless I have to. Proper shit tip.


I don't think the Lahore curry house in canning town is the authentic London man but yeah that part is wank


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I don't think the Lahore curry house in canning town is the authentic London man but yeah that part is wank


What would you call authentic London zeddd?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2016)

Sure there must be good parts but 99% the folks are dickheads.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe they just don't like Geordies don? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Outta the good few places I've worked round England and that one of the worst places I stayed was in birmingham, some shitholes round there, grimsby was a total shithole too, full of fuckin mutants lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What would you call authentic London zeddd?


I used to teach uni isle of dogs way and work off Cavendish sq so that's the spectrum ive seen


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I used to teach uni isle of dogs way and work off Cavendish sq so that's the spectrum ive seen


I done work in harrods and a few shops on Oxford street, just too many foreigners for me, some fuckin sexy bits in that harrods tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

Whats the north like with the polish n other foreigners?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats the north like with the polish n other foreigners?


Oh there fuckin here too....

Not that many round my way tbh, city's are full of them tho, suppose it's the same anywhere


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I done work in harrods and a few shops on Oxford street, just too many foreigners for me, some fuckin sexy bits in that harrods tho


My office was directly opposite a fashion college in W1 lol was wondering why everyone was wearing their jeans under their pubes


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 23, 2016)

We got a fair few round here in the north west, they got there own shops and shit. Asians have pretty much there own few streets where it's all just them. Nothing compared to Preston, Manchester or the bigger city's tho.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Oh there fuckin here too....


anywhere but where they're from...typical.lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> We got a fair few round here in the north west, they got there own shops and shit. Asians have pretty much there own few streets where it's all just them. Nothing compared to Preston, Manchester or the bigger city's tho.


I lived right near the curry mile in Manchester...dangerous as fuck but man those take outs were amazing lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

I hear about some polish growin weed round here tho, they don't like to share with non polish, hardly a way to fit in is it now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2016)

Aye will do mg lad. Fuck it it feels good to be back up north the birds have nowt on its 4c and nights just getting going.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2016)

Fuck the sausage rolls and the Romanians that lot are just parasites.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I lived right near the curry mile in Manchester...dangerous as fuck but man those take outs were amazing lol


I bet haha stinks when i cut through them roads when the curry is cooking


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

From all I seen of the Toon through blurred eyes I had no complaints lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> From all I seen of the Toon through blurred eyes I had no complaints lol


yeah i quite enjoyed living there for a while, nice people bit never stops fucking raining ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck the sausage rolls and the Romanians that lot are just parasites.


Quite a few Romanian birds workin in car washes in the city, and heard ye can even get ur cock sucked too, there some ugly mugs too ffs, ur right parasites lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I bet haha stinks when i cut through them roads when the curry is cooking


Yeah lived in moss side n Salford lol alot of irish ppl around moss side n loved the pubs around there u could smoke spliffs out the back n all.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

Aww man those Romanians are all over the shop around here...WE'VE OUR OWN FUCKING GYPSY SO JOG ON U CUNTS


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah lived in moss side n Salford lol alot of irish ppl around moss side n loved the pubs around there u could smoke spliffs out the back n all.


I stayed in a wee pub in birmingham, out beside a scrap yard somewhere, the resident black lad sold weed and ye could blast away in ur room, even let us blast in the wee pool room beside the bar some nights, dinner and a room for 25 quid lol, hard to beat


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2016)

Fucking love those places man especially if they've propper pub grub! Thats what I love about ireland u go to a village or a small town n the pubs serve massive fucking portions like stacked on ur fucking plate towering 2 fucking feet over u!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucking love those places man especially if they've propper pub grub! Thats what I love about ireland u go to a village or a small town n the pubs serve massive fucking portions like stacked on ur fucking plate towering 2 fucking feet over u!


I've always preferred working round ireland tbh, def easier to find good digs and cheap too, always able to get deals in hotels too, I've stayed in some good hotels and only payed 50 euro a night while seen others guests payin 100, must be my charm


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 23, 2016)

I spent about 3 years round ireland refurbing a certain chain of banks,...fuckin great number at the time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2016)

Bunch of tea leaf fuckers them Romanians. And aye pretty as a bulldog lickin piss off a thistle. Wouldn't let one of em near my junk for love nor money.

Next show is Birmingham in a month or so. Even less to do there. 

Fucksake man, got back n the birds got celeb big brother on. I'm grabbing my Mandy and going back out.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Bunch of tea leaf fuckers them Romanians. And aye pretty as a bulldog lickin piss off a thistle. Wouldn't let one of em near my junk for love nor money.
> 
> Next show is Birmingham in a month or so. Even less to do there.
> 
> Fucksake man, got back n the birds got celeb big brother on. I'm grabbing my Mandy and going back out.


Alright for some. I'm sat in bed with a cuppa


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 24, 2016)

this is what i needs to make in the summer http://boredomtherapy.com/diy-air-conditioner/?shr=true&as=6039235349084


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 24, 2016)

There's that joke about how many people it takes to change a light bulb. Well let me tell you these little fuckers are a pain


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

Aye. Especially if you have a concrete roof and the builders didn't make the bore holes big enough to fit the whole light attachment....cocks


----------



## ghb (Jan 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Aye. Especially if you have a concrete roof and the builders didn't make the bore holes big enough to fit the whole light attachment....cocks


opted for a t5 fitting then? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

It's the spot lights in the roof of my bathroom. When you need to change a bulb it takes you about 3 days to get the fitting back in flush ffs! We started replacing them with led bulbs now....can just see the wife's face when I start vegging clones in the bathroom lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pheno #3 of the disco biscuit


----------



## ghb (Jan 24, 2016)

looks banging that, whats the genetics?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ugorg cookie mum x ugorg #1 mate got another 6 beans in the fridge I'm gonna pop when I flip the next lot


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 25, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I've just been informed one of my best mates has been found dead in his house on Tuesday this week. He had a heart attack and was only 31 years old just a year older than myself, I'm shocked as fuck poor guy left a little girl who will grow up with no dad now.


Condolences G. I lost a good friend few months ago in a sudden way. So hard to comprehend when they seem young and fit


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 25, 2016)

Evening all, So I took a tiny little sample bud off my gg#4 a few days ago, It's only 6 weeks into flower but it's frosty as fuck and smelling nice, I've no smoke left so needs must lol, here's a pic of the sample I took, I'm just about to try it now !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm sure it'll get ya stoned man with all that cake on it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 25, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening all, So I took a tiny little sample bud off my gg#4 a few days ago, It's only 6 weeks into flower but it's frosty as fuck and smelling nice, I've no smoke left so needs must lol, here's a pic of the sample I took, I'm just about to try it now !
> View attachment 3593546


Look lush m8 I wanna chop mine plants down been 9 weeks but still don't see much amber on the glands lol so trying to hold off for a few days at least


----------



## 420Haze (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Fellow UK Growers...

I have been growing for a few years now and have decided i want to try to grow some Autos due to quicker timing, I know people hate on autos but still be good to give them a try... I do however require a bit of help, so if anyone on here has any experience of growing Auto's indoors using soil any help would be appreciated.

Setup :
Room - 120cm x 90cm
240w Propagation light
600w HPs Dimmable to 400W (Aircooled)
Cana Pro Soil Mixture
Usual Soil Nutes From Cana (Vega, Flores, Rhizotonic, Canazym, PK13-14, Cana Boost)
Will be using 6ltr AirPots

Seeds
Dinafem - Blue Cheese
Dinafem - Blue Amnesia XXL
Dinafem - Critical +

OK so i guess the questions i have are...

For the room size would i be able to fit 12 plants (4 of each strain)
When should i start with the nutes and at what strength
What are the strains like to grow

If i can get over an oz per plant i will be happy so long as i can have upto 12 plants comfortably in that size room

Room would look a little like this:






Is this something that would work, as im not sure on how big or bushy auto's grow i am unsure of how many i can fit in this space, as when i grow normal 12/12 plants i top them so they are busy, the auto's i will be leaving to their own devises


Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 25, 2016)

420Haze said:


> Hi Fellow UK Growers...
> 
> I have been growing for a few years now and have decided i want to try to grow some Autos due to quicker timing, I know people hate on autos but still be good to give them a try... I do however require a bit of help, so if anyone on here has any experience of growing Auto's indoors using soil any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


 You'd be better starting you're own thread in the Auto-flowering Strains section.


----------



## 420Haze (Jan 25, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> You'd be better starting you're own thread in the Auto-flowering Strains section.


OK, Thanks TopDog.


----------



## 420Haze (Jan 25, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/little-help-for-new-auto-grower.897348/

Link to thread if anyone has any help

Thanks


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 25, 2016)

Boiler pressure has dropped 2 times in the past 4,5 weeks, had to let more water in to pressure it up, looks like a downstairs rad is leaking a bit, rusty around the valves. Can't do anything until this grows finished tho as its rented. Another joy of home growing experienced! Lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Boiler pressure has dropped 2 times in the past 4,5 weeks, had to let more water in to pressure it up, looks like a downstairs rad is leaking a bit, rusty around the valves. Can't do anything until this grows finished tho as its rented. Another joy of home growing experienced! Lol.


a bit of duct take sort that out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2016)

Turn the water off, drain the system down and change the valve/rad if needed. Fill it back up and bleed the rads. Sorted


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

id do it live cos air block in the system is a pain in the ass just turn both valves of take rad of wall cut the pipe 3inch below and put a boilerfix valve on it sorted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2016)

funny what skills you pick not wanting to call landlords aint it hahah painting decorating carpet fitting gas/water pipe work lol. not afore we even mention the leccy ..... *ahem*


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2016)

Nowt like a bit of plumbers tape to sort a drippy radiator.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 26, 2016)

Luckily its only a few weeks off. Think it needs a new radiator tbh, landlord will have to pay for all that, already done enough shit in the garden at my own cost lol.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 26, 2016)

Next must be doing deliveries in DeLoreans these days. Hope the driver remembers to get up to 88mph!

Somome got me some gift cards at Christmas, it's not a regular thing lol. Only ordered once before and that was delayed as well. Proper shite service. They can't even tell me why.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Next must be doing deliveries in DeLoreans these days. Hope the driver remembers to get up to 88mph!
> 
> Somome got me some gift cards at Christmas, it's not a regular thing lol. Only ordered once before and that was delayed as well. Proper shite service. They can't even tell me why.


I dont get it? says ordered on 22nd, should be delivered to store yesterday. Or has it not been delivered to the store?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I dont get it? says ordered on 22nd, should be delivered to store yesterday. Or has it not been delivered to the store?


It's not been delivered. It's supposed to update when it's been delivered. Had same problem a few weeks ago. The order tracking doesn't mean shit until it's actually been delivered coz they can't tell me where it's up to. I don't mind things taking time but that's twice I've planned a day around going into town for an order for them to fuck it up. Got an email saying 5 day delay, on the email it had an advert for next day delivery to home or store lol. Great stuff.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

alright boys was ment to be going fishing to night but this fucking wind thats just picked up and meant to be in for the night


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright boys was ment to be going fishing to night but this fucking wind thats just picked up and meant to be in for the night


Least you won't get caught out in it, cod of been nasty if you did. Especially if you were in a dangerous plaice.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

would u guys give the plants just water after given 3 watering of ripen


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

@Pompey
your actually spose to feed them water between feeds of ripen, ripen/water/ripen/water etc..... the best results from ripen ive had have been by doing it like that and for 14days.

@slippers
they are 2 different cuts, the zlh is not the las fingerz slh have grown both and smoked plenty of each.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

ah right


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right


it aint gospal mate many dont do it like that and ive not always done it properly either but read the bottle it says to water between feeds of ripen and from my experience it has worked the best for me that way, used ripen for many a yr its cheap and works imo some dont like tho.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

yeh man just thought i would give it ago lol so its had 3 waters with ripen one at 10ml per 10l then 30ml/10l then 50ml/10l guess i best give it a water then just read the bottle says every other watering in soil im in coco m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

Wait a min..does she really take 10+weeks...fuck that i was looking for a fast flowering lemon lol nvm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

Fucking aye man sound!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

Wait is the laz cut 10+ weeks or are u talking about the zlh?thought the laz flowered faster?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wait is the laz cut 10+ weeks or are u talking about the zlh?thought the laz flowered faster?


no the las cut is 10wk+ ive only grown the zlh the once let it go 11wk and wasnt half as nice as some 9wk zlh id had of Z so id say you got em mixed up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

So what's your preference the zlh or laz?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man just thought i would give it ago lol so its had 3 waters with ripen one at 10ml per 10l then 30ml/10l then 50ml/10l guess i best give it a water then just read the bottle says every other watering in soil im in coco m8


good point pomp when i was using it alot and doing the water in between i was growing in biobizz, i have used it quite a few times in coco tho and would just use much less for the in between feed, like 5ml per ltr then only 1ml per ltr etc not spose to give coco plain water i dont think was why, but does it really matter that much when your so close to chopping?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> So what's your preference the zlh or laz?


the las most deffo, but carnt knock the zlh like i say had some zlh which i was told was 9wk and it was very nice had it a few times of people, i only grown it the once tho myself.

grown the las cut a few times, smoked alot of slh its very poplar street strain in the south and deffo the las cut is the best slh ive had.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

Sweet man cant fucking wait,been looking for a lemon strain for a while now n im setting up my 3x3 for veg so i can keep all the cuts i get


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

watched the revenant today kin el what film very entertaining watch.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

I didn't really like it suprisingly enough...new x-files is out btw


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

fuck knows m8 i was going to chop to night but ill give a bit of water then chop the weekend


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I didn't really like it suprisingly enough...new x-files is out btw


what was there not to like? thought it was one of the most entertaining movies i seen in ages, didnt think the x files was out till the 28th? where you d/l from lax?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> fuck knows m8 i was going to chop to night but ill give a bit of water then chop the weekend


yeah i think your not spose to feed plain water in coco cause it washe's the micro-sumfings away lol but days before chopping carnt see it doing any harm pretty shore ive done it more than once.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> what was there not to like? thought it was one of the most entertaining movies i seen in ages, didnt think the x files was out till the 28th? where you d/l from lax?


I just thought it dragged on n was more gore than anything else. I stream it on couchtuner


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 26, 2016)

Tom Hardy in that? I read a headline in the paper saying he's on a path to self destruct, apparently he snaps on set and has gripped a producer or something lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I just thought it dragged on n was more gore than anything else. I stream it on couchtuner


that couchtuner wants credit card details to sign up? fuck that, now downloading the 1st 2eps of these new x files from extratorrent.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

It doesnt ffs im watching grimm on it as we speak lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> It doesnt ffs im watching grimm on it as we speak lol


must be a fake link ive clicked on, put up the proper then pls.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

couchtuner.at is the url


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

http://couchtuner.at/watch-The-X-Files-online/ scroll down n there u go


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> couchtuner.at is the url


nice1 that works, crafty fuckers i had just typed couchtuner into google n looks just the same site but asks for credit card!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2016)

Missus made me watch the danish girl the other night. Fuckin ell. Avoid at all costs. Two hours about the trials of the first bloke to have a sex change. Eventually he finally gets it done and croaks in the process. 

Load of bollocks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2016)

It's a great site u can stream everything n drugs Inc is on it.enjoy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2016)

Look at this for a cake


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Fuck that enlarge that photo..


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2016)

Grapefruit diesel


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Grapefruit diesel View attachment 3595198


Ive got la grape next grow.hope it looks like that beauty.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Slipper mail


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Slipper mail


Wot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Wot


Dont worry you didnt read it wrong.....slipper mail


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Wot


Lol, is ur name slipper? 

@theslipperbandit you have recieved an email.....


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Dont worry you didnt read it wrong.....slipper mail


I must b trippin or way old wtf is slipper mail lmfao


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

Nah 


Mastergrow said:


> Lol, is ur name slipper?
> 
> @theslipperbandit you have recieved an email.....


 It isnt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2016)

It's my own private secure emailing service...I can hook you up for 300 quid (in bitcoins) it's the safest way to communicate IN THE WORLD.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks man happy days


Mastergrow said:


> Lol, is ur name slipper?
> 
> @theslipperbandit you have recieved an email.....


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

Soz slipper i couldnt care lesss


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive got la grape next grow.hope it looks like that beauty.


What kinda setup you got man?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jan 27, 2016)

watched legand today really enjoyed it tom hardy was fucking good, really rate him as a actor same old bullshit bout the krays tho many a old east end head from back in the day has very different opinions about the krays than the media makes out....


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What kinda setup you got man?


Grow set up 600w 1,2 m tent 6inch extractor.plagron and coco.plus a veg room.or do u mean pc set up.lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2016)

Lol nah ur grow what u got going atm?


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

Tangie.cheeze.lemin garlic og kush.ready next week apart from tangie looks like itll beef up if i give ten weeks dude.


theslipperbandit said:


> Lol nah ur grow what u got going atm?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Tangie.cheeze.lemin garlic og kush.ready next week apart from tangie looks like itll beef up if i give ten weeks dude.


How orangey is the tangie?


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 27, 2016)

Well ive done tangelope b4 that smells very similar but this seems bit spicy smell.ill know what its like proper in a few we


R1b3n4 said:


> How orangey is the tangie?


ek cant wait.


----------



## makka (Jan 28, 2016)

Morning lads hope everyone good been a busy little bee recently not had time to get on lol @1stblood...... rated that revenant 10/10 really good watch and realistic imo like when he caught I'm storm slices horse open and climbs lmfao glad I'm living times ha it reminded what humans went through to come as far as we have! 

Awww fuk it having a mst back n leg Killin


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 28, 2016)

Might watch it tonight. Either need to get an Xbox one or smart TV tho coz its hard to find sites that work on the 360 browser and I don't like watching stuff on the iPad. On that note do any of you guys play 360 online?


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2016)

Will be interesting to see what the Hotdog tests at. Dog is between 20 and 22%THC. ....with the Fireballs in the mix that may change, hopefully for the better.
 
Yields ok but lots of medium sized buds...PITA to crop.


----------



## ghb (Jan 28, 2016)

all my shits been a pain in the arse to crop lately. never dry trim unless you have to is lesson for the day lads

once the leaves wrap around the buds you are finished, scissors are getting gunked up by the resin and everything is just a sticky mess!.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 28, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Might watch it tonight. Either need to get an Xbox one or smart TV tho coz its hard to find sites that work on the 360 browser and I don't like watching stuff on the iPad. On that note do any of you guys play 360 online?


I used to play 360 till I got with the times and got a ps4 fuck xbox one they're wank! I got a bnib ps4 £230 and call of duty black ops 3 for £42 pre owned!


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2016)

Totally agree mate. I started doing it for personal bits but I am not sure it's even worth the hassle.


----------



## dazzyballz (Jan 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> all my shits been a pain in the arse to crop lately. never dry trim unless you have to is lesson for the day lads
> 
> once the leaves wrap around the buds you are finished, scissors are getting gunked up by the resin and everything is just a sticky mess!.


What would u reccomend as this happened to me when i dried em a bit quick i had to take a lot more time trimmng very fiddily,bit its a p.i.a manicuring when wet.


ghb said:


> all my shits been a pain in the arse to crop lately. never dry trim unless you have to is lesson for the day lads
> 
> once the leaves wrap around the buds you are finished, scissors are getting gunked up by the resin and everything is just a sticky mess!.[/QUOTE when did u manicure all the small leaf off?i do it straight away always have,but i know people who leave it on for a few days then trim!.what do u rekon the best time to trik


----------



## ghb (Jan 28, 2016)

trim it as neatly as you can as soon as you can then it's job done. i can still get it looking respectable but it just takes a long time and more importantly it is annoying, a lot more so than trimming a wet plant.


----------



## ghb (Jan 28, 2016)

check your emails lads


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> check your emails lads


Replied mate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeh dry trimming is a bit of a pain but I think it's worth it I'm gonna get a trim station soon it's got a mesh screen and tray for dry trimming catches all the trichs that fall off suppose it's a nice treat for all that tedious work, and I like using all my trim I find it a pain in the arse to dry the trim when its wet and it don't get that smell that, but Yeh dry trim is a pain and takes ages lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 28, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> I used to play 360 till I got with the times and got a ps4 fuck xbox one they're wank! I got a bnib ps4 £230 and call of duty black ops 3 for £42 pre owned!


I only really play GTA V and use it for sky and Netflix. There's a game coming out on PS4 in march I want tho. Day of The Tentacle. Really old game been remastered.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm never eating ghost chilli chicken curry ever again., i'm gunna have a stingy shit later on tomorrow..

http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/iceland-ghost-chilli-chicken-curry-375g/p/60322 this stuff


----------



## ghb (Jan 28, 2016)

fuck me admitting you shop at iceland. PEASANT!


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't judge, the only nearest shop near me and im skint. Can't afford lobster like you OAP's


----------



## ghb (Jan 28, 2016)

it's hard not to judge mate, i bet you nearly got these as you were walking past






mmmmm bradfords finest


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 28, 2016)

I wouldn't stoop that low, I've got some standards. Dog food being one and whatever that is.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 28, 2016)

But Peter Andre was on the advert, it must be cool to shop there?

Must admit its good for some things, frozen mince n chicken, they got aunt Bessie's stuff there too.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> But Peter Andre was on the advert, it must be cool to shop there?
> 
> Must admit its good for some things, frozen mince n chicken, they got aunt Bessie's stuff there too.


if peter andre was in my local iceland id chin the aussie cunt ........ just sayin ...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 28, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> if peter andre was in my local iceland id chin the aussie cunt ........ just sayin ...


Don't forget about Kerry Katona


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 28, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Don't forget about Kerry Katona


shed eat me alive fuck that lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 28, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> shed eat me alive fuck that lol


ye rough arl thing isn't she ha


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 29, 2016)

Quick question guys how many plants in pots of coco can I fit in a 4x4 and a 1.2x.1.2 to get maximum yeild I was thinking 6 in the 4x4 and 4 in the 1.2 with a chance of a separate tent for a mother? Sound about right?


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 29, 2016)

ghb said:


> it's hard not to judge mate, i bet you nearly got these as you were walking past
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a bowl of sick!


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I only really play GTA V and use it for sky and Netflix. There's a game coming out on PS4 in march I want tho. Day of The Tentacle. Really old game been remastered.


That looks like a fun game, lol it reminds me of abs oddesey have you played that? I got a version on the ps4 hard as fuck!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Quick question guys how many plants in pots of coco can I fit in a 4x4 and a 1.2x.1.2 to get maximum yeild I was thinking 6 in the 4x4 and 4 in the 1.2 with a chance of a separate tent for a mother? Sound about right?


i dont know if ya joken or not m8 ? but the 4x4 is the 1.2 and id go 5 max


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah I've only 4 in my 4x4 n she's pretty full but it depends on pot size n veg time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

yeh i got 6 in mine and ive paid the price for it never again


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Quick question guys how many plants in pots of coco can I fit in a 4x4 and a 1.2x.1.2 to get maximum yeild I was thinking 6 in the 4x4 and 4 in the 1.2 with a chance of a separate tent for a mother? Sound about right?


Erm 4x4`=1.2x1.2m?

Or do you have 2 tents?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

Morning bitches, how is everyone?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Whats the craic rimmer...how are the girls growing?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

@ghb mail


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

I feed every watering but more so one strong feed then a small feed with very little n I've had some lovely growth so all n all I'm pleased...id be more pleased if they'd hurry the fuck up tbh lol this site really turns me off having kids lol ill stick with the dog for now haha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 29, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> That looks like a fun game, lol it reminds me of abs oddesey have you played that? I got a version on the ps4 hard as fuck!!


Yeah I remember that on PS1. Didn't know they'd brought it back out.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2016)

Disco biscuit little sample nug not even properly dry yet and it's dank as fuck nice n tasty and getting me high as mofo


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> That looks like a fun game, lol it reminds me of abs oddesey have you played that? I got a version on the ps4 hard as fuck!!


I fucking love Abe's odyssey I downloaded it onto my ps4 last month when I saw it in the ps store. I wasted days of my life playing that on the ps1


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Disco biscuit little sample nug not even properly dry yet and it's dank as fuck nice n tasty and getting me high as mofo View attachment 3596453


Looks fucking lovely as always ghett !


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 29, 2016)

Where are you all from, I'll take a few rib if your near?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

Not Devon anyway.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Where are you all from, I'll take a few rib if your near?


The mighty land of the Haggis !


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 29, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> The mighty land of the Haggis !


woaoahohoh, fuck that! haha


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> The mighty land of the Haggis !


Had a haggis the other day which was mainly pork....Wtf is that all about. It was a Mcsweens fae Markies.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Looks fucking lovely as always ghett !


Cheers man its a nice smoke mate I'm impressed can't wait to get em all chopped and dried now 10 more days lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Had a haggis the other day which was mainly pork....Wtf is that all about. It was a Mcsweens fae Markies.


Did you have to catch it first in a tartan net at the annual haggis hunt?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Had a haggis the other day which was mainly pork....Wtf is that all about. It was a Mcsweens fae Markies.


Yeah I had my usual once a year haggis for burns day earlier this week ! 
Never seen a pork haggis before tho that's a first for me lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2016)

Lmao haggis talk love it


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Did you have to catch it first in a tartan net at the annual haggis hunt?


I sure did mate and when I finally caught the fucker I done a highland jig and some caber tossing to celebrate


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 29, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> I sure did mate and when I finally caught the fucker I done a highland jig and some caber tossing to celebrate


You have experience with a little bit of tossing do ya?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> You have experience with a little bit of tossing do ya?


I spent many a night in my youth honing my tossing skills, I'm Scottish ffs it's in my genes ! Lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

@theslipperbandit email mate


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3596481


Some Friday #necrofuntimes !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Sound for that hulk


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3596481


good on u pom..knew u were one of us lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

yeh i loves it i snorts gear of the tits at the same time


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 29, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i loves it i snorts gear of the tits at the same time


Extra bonus is you don't have to give her any either


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Yessss


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

what ya boys up 2 tonight then all i seem to be doing lately is fishing lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 29, 2016)

Wanking mainly


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

Gestapo is about deleting posts again, apparently you are no longer allowed to mention the fact you are taking cuts at the weekend?? He really needs to lay off the booze/Uk thread ffs


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 29, 2016)

Fuck all got my nephew in the morn, other halfs birthday next weekend tho so will make up for it then no doubt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

They banned hulk ffs


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 29, 2016)

What for?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> They banned hulk ffs


What bellends....


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 29, 2016)

Not quite banned thankfully just on limited access. It's taking ages to load each post and the site keeps crashing on me. Also got the usual warning from rolli ! Fucking gastapo !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Ha jesus


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Still fuckin bellends tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2016)

That limited access on ur account is a right ballache, probly better if they just banned u for a few days


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 29, 2016)

What'd they do that for tho??


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Talk of clone swapping I hear...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 29, 2016)

Ah right. Wonder why it's not allowed


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

my post got removed as well i was only saying im taking my own cuttings and harvesting this weekend ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

nice to see i never got any reason for them doing it must of had a row with his boyfriend


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Whats funny is if u go on any other thread its openly discussed with no problem


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2016)

yeh man he is just a prick cant even talk about seeds here


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Ah right. Wonder why it's not allowed


Its some bollocks about his lawyer said if he allows it on the site he might be liable for some sort of prosecution for it or whatever twaddle it was he was spouting


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Its some bollocks about his lawyer said if he allows it on the site he might be liable for some sort of prosecution for it or whatever twaddle it was he was spouting


When did he say this? Be nice of them to explain when they read this, I'd like to know why it's allowed in other threads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2016)

I've had it in pm. Owners Canadian and doesn't want to be the next marc emery. Yet paid ads seem kosher so....


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 29, 2016)

déjà vu. 


why appear to sponsor illegal trade for others that may be deemed complicit. better to be safe than sorry as the saying goes. knowing that, i suppose it's irresistible to flaunt your shit until you get grounded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2016)

Or commit to something and not be a bunch of pussies


----------



## Merlot (Jan 29, 2016)

sup homos?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 29, 2016)

Silly cunt wants to give his head a shake and get a new fucking lawyer because the one he's got isn't worth a cup of cold piss.


The Hive was a website from 1997-2002 that taught the world how to synthesise MDMA, Amphetamines and other drugs.


It only closed because the Texan site founder (Strike/Hobart Huson) got 7 years for production and the Swedish master chemist (Rhodium/Thomas Lilius) who took it on afterwards turned into a DEA/Interpol snitch and went into witness protection after setting up Kim Sirawan in Thailand.


1 reason why the site was never shut down by the government.

Freedom of speech.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao haggis talk love it


Its got to be a future strain name ffs. Haggis OG....Haggis Haze.....or maybe a Cheesey Haggis. All sounds good to me lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Its got to be a future strain name ffs. Haggis OG....Haggis Haze.....or maybe a Cheesey Haggis. All sounds good to me lol.


Haggis Headband maybe? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Haggis Headband maybe? lol


No offence to the scots like but strains are supposed to sound nice IMO and haggis sounds fuckin rank lol...ye can keep ur cheesy haggis


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

No offence taken. You eat sausages right? Same thing lad....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2016)

I do eat sausages dst and I'd probly eat ur haggis too, doesn't change the fact that it sounds rank to me tho. There's worse named strains out there at the min so who knows


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Just a bit of fun lad...but, might actually fit in with the new range of food based strains I have imagined lol....the Hotdog certainly looks like a winner to me for starters. We use to get lovely rocky hash that smelled of sausages back in the early 90s.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2016)

Haven't seen a bit of nice hash in a while. Aye I seen the hotdog, looks good and a good name, them yanks love there hotdogs so could do well


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 30, 2016)

Another 2 weeks to I'm chopping something here and by the looks I'm goina have to chop a wee bit for mesel sooner, fuckin had to pay 70 for a q last night and there's no way this can continue lol


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Aye. We'll do a bangers and mash for the UK market.
You get set excellent impoet hash in the Dam. Most places it's fairly standard but some of the out of town places get some real nice stuff. Tbisla being one of my faves.

70 for a q would kill me. I hate having to buy weed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2016)

U ever been in that 1e hulp DST? I follow em on ig and there always putting up videos of some amazing looking hash I've gotta check em out when I go


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's a wee bit a disco biscuit #1 smells cheesey piney and doughy tastes like scissor hash and a bit musky pretty dam strong too


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U ever been in that 1e hulp DST? I follow em on ig and there always putting up videos of some amazing looking hash I've gotta check em out when I go


I use to live along the road from it but never really went in. I had cheech and chongs on my doorstep practically so for years I went there....good deals for regulars and always extra bits included. The Tbisla there is 2nd to none imo. It's not difficult to get to that place. BTW 1de Hulp is the Dutch term for Accident and Emergency lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol, Yeh man I'll have to check that place out for sure I love a nice bit if hash it's hard to find round these parts unless u make it ya sen and that's a ball ache


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 30, 2016)

Highgis?

Edit:
posts hadn't updated so slightly late on commenting


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice wee £117 win on the footy today from a fiver accumulator, happy days !


----------



## limonene (Jan 30, 2016)

So i hear this is where all the wankers hang out?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> So i hear this is where all the wankers hang out?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 30, 2016)

Fuckin bored here zzzz


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 30, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Fuckin bored here zzzz


Weekends are always like this


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Weekends are always like this


Fell akip before for a few hours as well so gunna be up most of night ffs. Got groves v di luisa on kodi that might provide an hours worth of entertainment lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 30, 2016)

Do Luisas corner threw the towel in near the end of the 4th after groves hurt him twice. Groves was dominating him. Ah well, back to boredom


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2016)

so the other day the mrs casually asks me if ive posted a package today from the usual PO, hmm... too casual imo.... what gives, whats going down at the PO? well theres loads of police and tape and flashing blue lights, no surprises they d been done by armed robbers, their total lack of procedure and security is what made them my favourite PO shame some have to fuk everything for us honest farmers its gonna be a cunt posting kilos now lol


----------



## ovo (Jan 31, 2016)

Wonder if Sununu's fired now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)

I use the roughest PO's possible for that. They're switched on but only to a point. 

Been time since I heard of a PO getting done. Oldschool lol thought they were all time locked for the most part.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Dunno why people bother doing them anymore they get caught most of the time. Better doing cash machines


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Dunno why people bother doing them anymore they get caught most of the time. Better doing cash machines


was laughing with the mrs imagine going thru all the shite not expecting too much more than the price of a hit and coming across 30 z of exo fukin glad I wasn't a victim


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

One on my little buds lol cropped all the yellow shitty leaves out the picture haha happy for my first attempt tho.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> One on my little buds lol cropped all the yellow shitty leaves out the picture haha happy for my first attempt tho.
> 
> View attachment 3597982


what was up with the leaves u pulled ?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Had problems with heat and maybe been a bit generous with nutes so caused nute burn and n tox. But I've not pulled many leaves off the actual plants unless they were 50%+ damaged. Just cropped them out the picture lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2016)

good plan for the rep but not if u really need help


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> good plan for the rep but not if u really need help


Got full pictures in the journal. But that's why i said I'd cropped them out. Just for aesthetics.

I've only had temps under 26c for the past few weeks, before it was up around 30c which I think has caused the problems, one of them had really bad n tox, was droopy, leaves clawing and really bendy. I think i missed it on the others as the leaves weren't really clawing or anything but were yellowing. I assumed it was just natural as I'd read that can happen when flowering. Lower leaves look fine and still do.

I have been struggling with knowing for sure though as guides and opinions differ. I never close the growweedeasy tab lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2016)

test ya run off man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2016)

The post office round ours was done before Xmas lol bloke wrote a note saying a load of shit and passed it to the clerk lmao what a twat...there's one in a village not far from me it's old as fuck I'm sure they got a wooden till lol never heard of it been done over tho he must have a shotty behind the counter lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> test ya run off man


No meters. That's another thing that I'll be investing in on my second grow though. With what I save from growing my own I can invest in some equipment each time. Just gunna have to keep adding slowly.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2016)

Some cheese candy then blue cheese....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking good man 1st pics a biggen ain't she


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Crafty-Mighty-Portable-Vaporizers-By-Volcano-Storz-Bickel-Multi-List-/291463389234?var=&hash=item43dc926032:m:mox9Xj4AuNqwLKBzZqQj0Jw

Thoughts on that? Say you put a joints worth in, like .4 , how would it compare to a joint? Dunno weather to go with the mighty or not either.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 31, 2016)

You will surely be happy and excited at first but if you like a joint and are used to that i bet you will feel like something is missing. Still get high tho..
My vaporizer is collecting dust until someone comes along and is like wow i must try that..
Grew cheese candy last grow. Great smoke awesome bag appeal.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Ahh right, noticed the lads in here talking about some awhile back so hopefully they can share their experience. I like sitting smoking a spliff for 10-15 mins. Get the impression with a vaporizer its gone within a few mins but its supposed to be a better hit. Also it'd prob pay for itself from what I'd save from cigs and tobacco after a few months. And its supposed to be healthier.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Crafty-Mighty-Portable-Vaporizers-By-Volcano-Storz-Bickel-Multi-List-/291463389234?var=&hash=item43dc926032:m:mox9Xj4AuNqwLKBzZqQj0Jw
> 
> Thoughts on that? Say you put a joints worth in, like .4 , how would it compare to a joint? Dunno weather to go with the mighty or not either.


if it helps, my mate has just bought the one n has dropped from about 1.5oz a week in joints down to about 20g a week with the vape etc, his chamber holds about .4g - .6g and that will last him about a day, sometimes needs a refill if he is having a heavy day lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Ahh right, noticed the lads in here talking about some awhile back so hopefully they can share their experience. I like sitting smoking a spliff for 10-15 mins. Get the impression with a vaporizer its gone within a few mins but its supposed to be a better hit. Also it'd prob pay for itself from what I'd save from cigs and tobacco after a few months. And its supposed to be healthier.


yeah basically what you get out of smoking a joint or 2 with a vape you get in 4-5 lungfuls on the vape etc so 20mins condensed down to 30secs lol

he loads it up once a day n just puffs on it occasionally thru the day etc


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2016)

I've always been disappointed smoking the Volcanoe vapes,...vapes in general tbh (although my Dr Dabber pen is effective I find). Maybe I wasn't doing it right.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

DST said:


> I've always been disappointed smoking the Volcanoe vapes,...vapes in general tbh (although my Dr Dabber pen is effective I find). Maybe I wasn't doing it right.


Seems to be they work best like a reverse breathalyser etc, you need to take a a large extended inhale to use every square inch of lung capacity THEN it gets you mashed as fuck, anything less n vapes seem lacking etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2016)

not sure where I read it but I read that with the vaping out of a bag off a volcano you take a half lungful or so then inhale it fully and repeat til the bag is gone, always fucks me up more than trying to do the bag in a oner, which always fucks me but usually cos I've near choked to death in the process.

The storz and bickel mighty is a fine piece of gear, but it is pricey as. my pal has a crafty and it copes with getting a group baked at the pub comfortably


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

morning boys any one know (or got ) a good 8 weeker strain 10weekers are killers lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning boys any one know (or got ) a good 8 weeker strain 10weekers are killers lol


Have a look at BOG seeds, most of his are 8 weekers, next purchases on my list lol

https://www.seedboutique.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=6


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Have a look at BOG seeds, most of his are 8 weekers, next purchases on my list lol
> 
> https://www.seedboutique.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=6


bit of a better stock list on this site for 
BOG

http://www.gtaseedbank.ca/bog_seeds.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Products*
*BOG SEEDS*















*Blue Kush (Blue Moon Rocks x Bog's Sour Bubble)*

Blue Kush is also called "BLUSH" because the praise it has received does make me blush. It is a variant of BMR with my Sour Bubble crossed in. It could be called Sour Blue Moon Rocks. This strain finishes faster than BMR and it’s really a fine product if a bit less yielding. I prefer the taste to BMR because a sour taste is combined. Mainly for indoor grows due to fast flowering. It can flower in the spring if planted from clone outdoors so use a seed, if grown outside. It is also very beautiful. pungent and potent for certain. One of my sour strains. Flavorful and Smooth.

Flowering Time: 49 - 55 days




*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Blue Moon Rocks (aka BMR)*

This is my legendary, heavy yielding blueberry type. It has Blue Moon and my Bubblegum in it, making it a bubbleberry strain. This strain is very pungent, mostly indica, lavender to blueberry smelling buds and beautiful as far as bag appeal. A stout bush that yields well with a great relaxing high. Potency is high and these seeds are very stable. They work very well in or outdoors. For Blueberry Lovers, Aromatic, Stout Bush

Mostly Indica
Flowering Time: 50-55 days 
Yields Well
Relaxed High 



*Regular
13 seeds for $85*
OUT OF STOCK






*BOG Bubble (Bubblegum)*

BOG Bubble is my original pure Bubblegum strain. This very frosty strain has been my favorite for a long time. A true bubblegum smell and flavor, the smoke is very smooth. Bred from a bubba/kush, the bubba side was isolated. A long lasting and happy high. A great outdoor strains that flowers early and yields well with great taste.

Flowering Time: 45 - 50 days 







*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Bogglegum (BOG Bubble x Northern Lights #5)*

Bogglegum is an old strain of mine that just last year won the 2011 SF High Times Med Cup, best indica! It has always been my easiest strain to grow. Great for beginner growers and for outdoor growers who have mold or cold problems. It's very hardy, fast, mold resistant, large yielding with many branches and many smaller colas. It has a bubblegum taste with a slightly mentholated tinge from the NL5. That's the antifreeze in it. I highly recommend everyone try this for outdoors.

Flowering Time: 44 - 48 days





*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Lifesaver (BOG Bubble x Jacks Cleaner x Blueberry)*

Lifesaver is another early BOG Strain that has incredible genetics. Lifesaver has a candy taste like a roll of lifesaver candy and it is very medical like my Sour Bubble. This strain is completely unique in my line up with a rare Jack's Cleaner crossed to a nice yielding blueberry. I realized the numbing effects early on when my teeth numbed after smoking some. I had forgotten to take my pain meds and I had no pain. A great yielding indoor plant and a huge monster when grown outdoors. Potent, Relaxing, Good Pain Killer,Sleep Aid, and Good Yielder.

Flowering Time: 45- 55 days




*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Lifestar (BOG Lifesaver x Sensi Star)*

Orange and Lemon flavors with large yields. Good Outdoors, can take high sun & heat areas, resists humidity well. Lots of Head and Mood Elevation, daytime high. Great Medical strain. 

Sativa
Flowering Time: 63-70 days, if outdr: Mid-End Oct








*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*LSD (BOG Lifesaver x NY City Diesel)*

A sativa sided hybrid that veggies fast and can produce huge yields outdoors. A very up and soaring sativa high with lemony flavor. Takes a bit longer to finish outdoors, but is mold resistant. Bud, Up High with Trippy Quality.

Flowering Time: 55 - 65 days










*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sour Boggle (BOG Bogglegum x BOG Sour Bubble)*

A new improved version of my Bogglegum that was crossed to my Sour Bubble. This remains a tasty, high yielder like Bogglegum, but the potency is way up with the Sour Bubble. A very tasty strain for indoors or out. This strain has a grape bubba kush flavor. High Yielding and Tasty Bush, Orange and Grape Flavors.

Flowering Time: 50 - 60 days







*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sour Bubble*

This is a very tight indica bud that runs 25% THC and up, with long lasting pain relief and a relaxing high. Tastes like lemon/lime bubba kush. Much faster flowering than others of the kush strains at 8 weeks flowering indoors. Best indoor strain but great outdoors too, but can be prone to mold in wet, humid climates.

Flowering Time: 49 - 55 days







*Regular
13 seeds for $85*
OUT OF STOCK






*Sour Grape (BOG Grape Punch x BOG Sour Bubble)*

Sour Grape a new and very exciting version of Grape Punch. It really adds some great flavor to a very potent Grape Punch. The taste is very grape and can smell like a fine red wine when cured. Does well indoors or outdoors and flowers fast. A Purple Indica Bud, Smells like Fine Wine,Very Potent and Tight.

Flowering Time: 55 - 60 days







*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sour Lifesaver (BOG Lifesaver x Sour Bubble)*

Sour Lifesaver makes the old med strain even better. Yields are less but still very good and this strain is great indoors. It is as potent as Sour Bubble if you get a good pheno and that is really easy. A very tight indica bud that may be prone to mold outside in wet areas. The product is tasty and similar to Sour Bubble. Many have tested this relatively new strain and were very impressed. I am proud to offer you this superb strain. Med users should really try this strain. Easy to grow. 
Medical Quality, Tight budded Indica with Great Taste and Potency.

Flowering Time: 48 - 53 days




*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sour LSD (BOG LSD x BOG Sour Bubble)*

Sour L.S.D. my L.S.D. X with my Sour Bubble tends toward the indica side compared to L.S.D. Shorter fat bushes with huge fat colas outdoors. Very potent, less mold resistant than L.S.D., but finishes faster. Great for greenhouse grows. A Potent, Large Cola Bush, Great Yields,
Wicked High.

Flowering Time: 60 - 65 days








*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sour Strawberry (Sour Bubble x Strawberry Cough, Razz & ECSD)*

Sour Strawberry has incredible genetics. It has more strawberry flavor than any strawberry type I have tried and you don’t have to cough to taste it. You will cough though because I crossed the Strawberry Kush clone to my Sour Bubble and then I did it again in a similar manner to Sour Bubble. I pushed her back to my Sour Bubble side and still has all the strawberry taste. The Strawberry Kush clone I received from some really fine Humboldt cloners has East Coast Sour Diesel crossed to Strawberry Cough and it also had the Razz already in it. You can see the dark burgundy in each bud. The taste was superb but it was a bit loose and it could use more potency so I sourized it. You gotta try this shit!!! Best indoors but tasty either way and its not the biggest yielder when grown outside because its really fast flowering. Mold resistant. Strong Strawberry Flavor and Smell.

Flowering Time: 50 - 60 days

*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sweet and Sour Cindy (BOG Sweet Cindy x BOG Sour Bubble)*

Taking thegrapefruit Sweet Cindy pheno crossed to a nice Sour Bubble Male. Good for indoors or outdoors. Great yielding with a tasty flavor. A
compact indica sided bush that yields well. Tight frosty buds with a
nice balanced Sativa/Indica High.

Flowering Time: 52 - 60 days, if outdr: Oct 05-10







*Regular
13 seeds for $85*







*Sweet Cindy (Sweet Tooth 3 x Cinderella 99 x BOG Bubble)*

There are still some pure grapefruit phenotypes to be found from the SWT 3. This is a good outdoor strain. Grapefruit flavors and good structure. Very Frosty buds with a very aromatic bag appeal. Daytime High. Easy to grow with great yields indoors or outdoors. Can stand high heat & sun areas, resists humidity well.

Flowering Time: 48-56 days, if outdr: Oct 10







*Regular
13 seeds for $85*


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

yeh they look good but i dont wanna be sorting out the males lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh they look good but i dont wanna be sorting out the males lol


lazy bugger lol, got to put some work in to find the fire lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2016)

Mail hydro...thanks for that man.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

yeh i should do it really just a pain growing them all but throwing most out when u find out they are males lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2016)

The volcano gets me smashed I do blaze thru a good few gram per session tho lol I take as big a lung fulls as possible and hold that shit in then only blow a little bit out and inhale fesh air again get that shit flowing....I've got an 8 week disco biscuit rock solid nugs nice n tasty and potent as fuck yielded 54g 5ltr pot in a tent with 14 others


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The volcano gets me smashed I do blaze thru a good few gram per session tho lol I take as big a lung fulls as possible and hold that shit in then only blow a little bit out and inhale fesh air again get that shit flowing....I've got an 8 week disco biscuit rock solid nugs nice n tasty and potent as fuck yielded 54g 5ltr pot in a tent with 14 others


nice payday for you on the horizon then lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2016)

Disco biscuit, got as much funk as bootsy too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> nice payday for you on the horizon then lol


I wish the 4 yeti are gonna let me down they're tiny lol but worth it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Disco biscuit, got as much funk as bootsy too View attachment 3598578


yeh that looks lovely m8


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lazy bugger lol, got to put some work in to find the fire lol


no need to when we got all these new clones, liked the look of the strawberry but the others look a bit lame havnt finished properly


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 1, 2016)

Afternoon all, just in from work and smoking the last little tester bud I took off my Exo last week, now need to make it through a week with no smoke at all till I chop the rest on Friday and dry it ! 
Pomps the Exo is as good as any at 8 weeks mate. Better at 9 or 10 but defo still a good smoke and excellent bag appeal at 8 weeks.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

cool man prob was i never had any where to dry it lol and it was in with the pp and ssh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2016)

Why what's up was the exo you did no good pomp?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

not tried it yet m8 still drying only chopped on saturday but only vegged it for about 2 weeks cos the other plants was getting big lol and only had 1 tent


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh right I'm with ya...ay least next grow u can have all exo then ay mate


----------



## evit (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you add/gel,powder,liquid any thing into a ez cloner water to help it?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

think ill do 2 exo 2 pp and 1 ssh next run


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeh bit of variety and all that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 1, 2016)

yeh man i got 2 tents now so i can keep a few more like a gg4 and Disco biscuit  lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol poor ghettos been gifting 2 much


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 2, 2016)

it was only a little HINT lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 2, 2016)

Come on mods someone be nice and remove my limited access it's a fucking pain in the bollocks !


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Come on mods someone be nice and remove my limited access it's a fucking pain in the bollocks !


Lol, still half banned then aye, this place has died a bit anyway


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

Disco biscuit pheno 2 and 3 finishing up now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Disco biscuit pheno 2 and 3 finishing up now View attachment 3599338View attachment 3599339


do you photo shop ur buds m8 lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lol Yh Yh all of that mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 2, 2016)

looks nice and frosty dude mind every think u show looks like that lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

That's the photoshop for ya


----------



## TheHulk11 (Feb 2, 2016)

You lucky fucker mate. Enjoy your holiday man !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah have a well deserved get away mate, hope you enjoy it.. might even find some interesting seeds on sale while ur out there lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

ghb said:


> wont even need a pair of scissors for that top one, it's all meat ha.
> 
> nr 2 looks a bit frostier but smaller maybe more cookie dom.
> 
> ...


Haha cheers mate the 2nd pic is the bigger of the 2 has a funny.smell to it lol, coming down at the weekend ...sound geeza have a good hols man safe flight and all that


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2016)

Well lads hows things


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2016)

Whats the craic irish?what u been up to man?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not much man same old shit different day.. u been up to much urself man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2016)

Nah mate just finished using the last of my hols id saved up so shits getting depressing lol have my 3x3 set up n thats been the high point of 2016 so far lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah mate just finished using the last of my hols id saved up so shits getting depressing lol have my 3x3 set up n thats been the high point of 2016 so far lol


Where does the gg come into that list of high points then??lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Did anyone see the nuclear bunker for sale in NI? Just shy of 600 grand! Fuck I'd love that man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Where does the gg come into that list of high points then??lol


Once she's big enough to go into flowering n the cuts i taken root it'll be my high point lol but that one that rooted is perky already but the others definitely not doing shit...still have it in there with half a bottle over it to keep humidity up but I'm grasping at straws at this stage lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2016)

Ill be the same man im gonna take a load of fucking cuts n wait till they root b4 i flip ...not losing this bitch


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

On the news earlier apparently NI is the happiest nation and us English being the unhappiest lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

I've a full mother I'm goina chop up, and I'm only goina need 8 so I'm goina leave about 20 in the xstream prop for a while till I've the room ready and then take me pick of the best looking, DWC here we come lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

I potted up 5 gg4 earlier got a couole more to do but not quite rooted a 1ltr out yet...topped em all as well can't wait for next run 7 glue and the rest premier sweet should be fun man


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> On the news earlier apparently NI is the happiest nation and us English being the unhappiest lol


That's so fucked up man lol, there's fuckin bombs being found over here on a daily basis, place is like a war zone lol and folk are still happy, gotta love it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I potted up 5 gg4 earlier got a couole more to do but not quite rooted a 1ltr out yet...topped em all as well can't wait for next run 7 glue and the rest premier sweet should be fun man


I topped the mother I have cos it's only in a short tent and seems to work well on it, I'm goina top and train them in DWC, hope all works out the way it looks in my head lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeh mad ain't it lol it was on the BBC tho and they always talking shit ain't they..and men are more fed up that women haha that's about right like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I topped the mother I have cos it's only in a short tent and seems to work well on it, I'm goina top and train them in DWC, hope all works out the way it looks in my head lol


Will be a beast in dwc man she loves the training you'll smash yields with it...u getting all the twisted leaves on her now? Looks funky don't it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2016)

Uuuugh i cant fucking wait to see her in flowering for myself man...shame fuckers round here dont know their strains...still gonna rip the fuckers off mind lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Will be a beast in dwc man she loves the training you'll smash yields with it...u getting all the twisted leaves on her now? Looks funky don't it


Tbh I haven't seen it in a week, it's at my m8s, it's been vegging under a 250w cfl in a DWC pot since I got it lol, things like a bush lol, I'll try get a pic when I'm down again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

Haha Yeh man be nice to see mate I can't wait to smoke some again


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2016)

Any1 see that goal vardy scored against the pool ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

No mate don't watch the footy


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hows u been keepin ghetto


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeh I'm sound geez same old same old and all that how's yourself man?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ahh yea all good man.. fckn watchin shit on tv all the fckn channels and jack shit on


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 2, 2016)

Pompey drew with my local(ish) team tonight lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 2, 2016)

Dunno why my text is underlined , can't switch it off


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 2, 2016)

yeh that goal irish m8 was banging m8 thats why they are top they been good this season yeh pompey just keeps sitting back last 10min of game did it the other day with bornmouth out played them most of the game aswell


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 2, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Dunno why my text is underlined , can't switch it off


click on the U just aboth the text box m8


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 2, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> click on the U just aboth the text box m8


Clicked it a few times before, think my phones fucked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2016)

So I have the most amazing, never seen weed as frosty, bud drys to solid resin, nice smelling, hard hitting, haze tasting pheno of Jack Frost.


And no clone of it.


Devastated.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 3, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I have the most amazing, never seen weed as frosty, bud drys to solid resin, nice smelling, hard hitting, haze tasting pheno of Jack Frost.
> 
> 
> And no clone of it.
> ...


Sods law mate, if you had of kept a clone it probably wouldnt have come out as good lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

Reveg man. No choice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Reveg man. No choice.


It's gone mate.

It turned into a gem on drying.
I could probably find the pheno again without too much trouble but they're £135 a pack.


Out of a 15 pack only 3 have turned out not to be keepers in their own right.

That one in particular is just standout though, truly amazing.
The buds look amber cos they're just solid trichs nearly, smells like Iron Bru haze, tastes like Cola Bottle haze.

Some voodoo shit. lol




I have 1 plant in the next round that isn't labelled cos I missed it when cloning, fingers crossed it turns out to be the same one.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 3, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's gone mate.
> 
> It turned into a gem on drying.
> I could probably find the pheno again without too much trouble but they're £135 a pack.
> ...


I got a bag of that cola bottle haze yesterday but can't find strain info anywhere for it. Was gunna order some seeds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I got a bag of that cola bottle haze yesterday but can't find strain info anywhere for it. Was gunna order some seeds



I just meant it has a hazy Cola Bottle taste, I didn't know there was a strain called that.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 3, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I just meant it has a hazy Cola Bottle taste, I didn't know there was a strain called that.


Yeah I couldn't remember if he called it cola haze or cola bottle haze after you said it. I've only found cherry cola strains really but nothing that sounds like what I got. The guy gets it off the grower so there shouldn't be much confusion with the name but there must of been lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning boys what's going on


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2016)

Morning lads, anyone got a what.cd invite or a decent music torrent site?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning lads, anyone got a what.cd invite or a decent music torrent site?


https://pirateproxy.pw/ try this one dude


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 4, 2016)

Gial Thomas said:


> dude nothing was there for me to see okay


wasnt for you to see any way


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning lads, anyone got a what.cd invite or a decent music torrent site?


kickasstorrents is good


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I just meant it has a hazy Cola Bottle taste, I didn't know there was a strain called that.


That's it. Asked him if its def called Cola Haze and he said yeah, he's not the grower tho...


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2016)

@Ghettogrower187 few pics for u m8, gg4 mother chilling under a 250 cfl for x amount of weeks lol, topped once and let do her thing, chopping her up for cuts at weekend for next run, shit phone pics I know


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> @Ghettogrower187 few pics for u m8, gg4 mother chilling under a 250 cfl for x amount of weeks lol, topped once and let do her thing, chopping her up for cuts at weekend for next run, shit phone pics I know


Fucking beast mate you'll get a few snips off her like


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fucking beast mate you'll get a few snips off her like


Lol, far too many m8 I only need 8 good ones, aye it's not in my place so don't go near her much, just let it grow till I needed her which is very soon, nice tight nodes under the cfl, might keep the clones in there a week or so after rooting before goin In to DWC


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2016)

Haha Yeh man at least you'll know ul have a full run of glue ay...ni e to grow aint she mate dont have to do much she just goes for it...i've got 7 potted up now just want em to get nice n rooted then it's flip time can't wait to grow some again...got 2 g13 as well they should be nice too


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha Yeh man at least you'll know ul have a full run of glue ay...ni e to grow aint she mate dont have to do much she just goes for it...i've got 7 potted up now just want em to get nice n rooted then it's flip time can't wait to grow some again...got 2 g13 as well they should be nice too


I've mine all coming down over the next few weeks but I'm more excited about getting this next lot on the go lol.......aye some nice gear about over at the other place m8 I read up now and again, goina have to make an account over there and all, seems chilled!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeh man your gonna love it in flower especially dwc I'm just getting visions of beasts man lol....Yeh get signed up Bro it is all chill man u ain't gotta worry about no trolls u know who's who like we'll near enough lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2016)

mann that glue veg mother is fukin massive, my glue is 4 x the exo post stretch, its a fukin monster but watch out for lime green leaves in veg and some weird twisted leaf shit in flower, freak of a plant mite swap it in exo out depends on demand


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2016)

That's a way of telling it's legit #4 by the twisted leaves she's deffo a bit of a mutant


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

That gg looks a beast under that cfl m8 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2016)

Yessss cant wait for my gg4 to grow a bit more then ill throw her under the 250w n take a ton of clones


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lmao, watching you lot talk about the GG is funny as.......

Everyone be like....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2016)

Pfft everything ive seen about her has been promising not to mention it's fun rubbing ppls face in it lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft everything ive seen about her has been promising not to mention it's fun rubbing ppls face in it lmao


fixed that for you lmao


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

R.I.P Dave Mirra.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> R.I.P Dave Mirra.


Used to love that dave mirra game


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Used to love that dave mirra game


It was shoddy shite, the Tony Hawks games were miles better. lol.


But the man himself was a legend.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

That photo is from his last Instagram post.


He's clearly long gone, that's a sad man right there.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> R.I.P Dave Mirra.
> 
> View attachment 3601532


Yeah you know, another legend gone, about the only celebrity death so far this year i will ACTUALLY mourn/be bummed out by


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 5, 2016)

Such a shame. Suicide apparently. 2 young kids and all. RIP


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

41, shot himself in the face.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2016)

selfish cunt hope his kids wernt slipping over on his brains


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> selfish cunt hope his kids wernt slipping over on his brains


I love the fact you are always the most sympathetic thread member lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

its true what zeddd says tho m8 he was selfish for killing him self leaven his kids wife mum dad ect to deal with it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> its true what zeddd says tho m8 he was selfish for killing him self leaven his kids wife mum dad ect to deal with it


Yeah someone always says that when someone tops em self...............without knowing the persons reasons/situation etc

Also, when ppl with say parkinsons etc kill emselves before they decline too far mentally/physically etc everyone praises em as a hero.........................again without knowing their circumstances

Just find it funny how people switch between the 2 depending on who the deceased is etc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

To take your own life when you've a young family is selfish as fuck...we all have bad days months even years man but to leave your wife and kids behind like that it's bad! Poor fucker poor family...its a shame some folk get that low tho gotta be bad to blow ya brains out...real bad


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess some people can't see past their own problems. Mental illness is impossible to understand unless you are mentally ill yourself it seems. Poor kids.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeh it's pretty dad really...always seems to be men as well u rarely here of woman killing themselves like that


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it's pretty dad really...always seems to be men as well u rarely here of woman killing themselves like that



male suicide rate was more than 3 times higher than the female rate, with 16.8 male deaths per 100,000 compared with 5.2 female deaths.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it's pretty dad really...always seems to be men as well u rarely here of woman killing themselves like that


They just dont have the bollocks(literally lol)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Male pressures man we have it from all angles...fuck em I say spark a fatty up let your troubles fly away...people kill themselves over debt ffs it's mad


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2016)

I say the same as u ghetto, selfish fuckers! I know this is probly wrong tho as dst says u never know what's goin on in someone's head with mental illness......but to do it over debt and shit I still say selfish fuckers


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Suicide.....female conspiracy against men lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

yeh man its fucked up
on a plus some of my weed will be dry tomorrow


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Suicide.....female conspiracy against men lol.


I know a fella and his wife done it, left him with a hefty mortgage, 2 young kids and working night shifts, no mental illness.....selfish slag


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Saying that my sisters batty as fuk....I don't understand her selfishness at times and the rest of the family always just say. ...but she's ill! Oh, ok well that's alright then ffs. I love her to bits but I'll still tell her to shut the fuk up.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 5, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man its fucked up
> on a plus some of my weed will be dry tomorrow


Lucky u...some of mine are down next week but I'm def chopping a branch or two tomoro te fuck, can't deal with this buying stuff over here.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

I chopped mine last night spotted a few nanners and immature seeds on one yeti so I chopped all the yetis then I got itchy fingers and not day chopped the lot lol can't wait to get the next lot on tbh


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I know a fella and his wife done it, left him with a hefty mortgage, 2 young kids and working night shifts, no mental illness.....selfish slag


she could of at least got life insurance first to clear the mortgage


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

i had to put a small heater in the room tho to keep temps at about 18c other wise it drops to 8/9


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Disco biccy pheno 3 the biggest yielder of the 3 smells funky and dirty nugs are like rocks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> she could of at least got life insurance first to clear the mortgage


My Mrs keeps telling me about her life insurance u think she's hinting for me to do her off lol


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Scrumped a bit of my Deep Blue....
 
Waiting for Pompey t9 comment on my nails.....lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

or hinting for u to get some so she can take u out lol


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My Mrs keeps telling me about her life insurance u think she's hinting for me to do her off lol


I use to work in Life Assurance. You got to be clean as the driven snow to get your claim from most of these companies....I hated the industry, bunch of cunts.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice chunk DST mate what's the smell like on that lady is she similar the blues?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Waiting for Pompey t9 comment on my nails.....lol]


haha ive told ya once dont need to tell ya again m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

my camera makes my bud look worse then what it is lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

And this is pheno #2 really short plant hardly stretched in flower so could veg big and not worry at all....smells funky cheesey similar to #1 but a lot stronger same again the buds are rock solid


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice chunk DST mate what's the smell like on that lady is she similar the blues?


Smells like blackcurrant strepsils / ribena sweetness.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

makes my mouth water


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sup lads just with the whole suicide thing its a crazy 1... im goin thru sum shit wit my bro at the min ... he is severly depressed and bordering on the s word ...

I swear i cant understand it and dnt think i will.. i am trying to learn to put myself in my bro's shoes but am finding it hard.. i have to learn wat i think is not wat the he thinks... wat i think is easy the next he mite find hard..

Im goin to see a councler next week to see if he can help me understand ... it really is a horrible porblem that ppl dnt understand and we need to learn..

1 thing that was said to me that made sum sense was ...

When u are fighting with urself in ur head u have to picture it as a boxing match but ur apponent knows every move u do before u do it ... thats wat ur fighting against...

So i dnt find these ppl cowards just ppl who cant say wat they are feeling... sum times ppl find it hard to talk and then eat themselfs up...

Lads if u have mates that are finding it hard and wont talk try give them an extra 10 mins it mite really help them..


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2016)

if ya feeling suicidal crack out the ayahuasca not the glock imo


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 5, 2016)

exactly ^

I knew 2 lads that committed suicide in the past 12 months, 1 by hanging, 1 jumped off a bridge.

Everyone and every case is different, can be things from childhood that have been blocked out by your brain that trigger it and you can't work out why beacuse your brain is blocking out the bad memories or experiences. Can be chemical imbalances or just getting fed up and getting in a bad rut.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope.your bro gets himself out of it Irish depression is a bad thing especially if u let shit like society eat u up


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2016)

Its a fuckd up thing lads and as i said for us who think it shud be easy to sort out it just aint like that for them.. 
Thats why im goin to see sum1 to see if i can understand it a bit more .. hopefully i can and can help him out..

Really hits home wen its sum1 close to ya..

Cheers ghetts


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> if ya feeling suicidal crack out the ayahuasca not the glock imo


I dnt think it works like that for them zedd... is easy for me or u to say that..


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Good luck to you, Irish and even more for your bru. It's hard to think of these things as an illness. If they had aids or some other awful physical disease then you are like...aw shame....if they potty everyone's lime. ..avoid that cunt like the plague he's mmmmad!....queue link to Life of Brian sketch.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I say the same as u ghetto, selfish fuckers! I know this is probly wrong tho as dst says u never know what's goin on in someone's head with mental illness......but to do it over debt and shit I still say selfish fuckers


strange thing is though, more often than not its the "normal" people that top emselves while the weird ones carry on regardless lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Sup lads just with the whole suicide thing its a crazy 1... im goin thru sum shit wit my bro at the min ... he is severly depressed and bordering on the s word ...
> 
> I swear i cant understand it and dnt think i will.. i am trying to learn to put myself in my bro's shoes but am finding it hard.. i have to learn wat i think is not wat the he thinks... wat i think is easy the next he mite find hard..
> 
> ...


What WILL your brother talk about with regards to it etc? I find half the time they just get bored of ppl questioning them/their illness in way or another that they clam up where they dont wanna answer the question for the 200th fucking time that week etc let them lead the conversation, about whatever they want n eventually days/weeks/years later they will start confiding in you about more stuff to do with them off their own back bit by bit y`know

Its taken me 2 relationships with his sister, 10years, lots of money/time/effort/lost wages/days etc and basically teaching him how to be an actual functioning human being to get my g/f`s brother to talk to me about his shit


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> I dnt think it works like that for them zedd... is easy for me or u to say that..


ayahuasca helps you see the blockages mentioned by Top Dog and I agree with the concept of repressed childhood memories creating weird behaviour, the psychologists recognize the unconscious plays a big part in mental illness and this can be explored with appropriate therapy etc, obviously someone who is so profoundly depressed as to be suicidal is the most in need of acute help, ayahuasca or even iboga have helped many


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it's pretty dad really...always seems to be men as well u rarely here of woman killing themselves like that


they buy shoes instead


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 5, 2016)

I think men are less likely to admit they are suffering as well, then eventually it gets to breaking point


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 5, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I think men are less likely to admit they are suffering as well, then eventually it gets to breaking point


Exactly, no different to when you flip in a bar an smash someones face in or throw something coz it wont work properly etc


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Exactly, no different to when you flip in a bar an smash someones face in or throw something coz it wont work properly etc
> 
> View attachment 3601707


Yeah. That's it.

On a more positive note, on the first bevy here and plan on going round the bend until Sunday haha.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Exactly, no different to when you flip in a bar an smash someones face in or throw something coz it wont work properly etc
> 
> View attachment 3601707


Haha the geeza in the background he's straight outta there, I didn't do it lool


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2016)

have a good one man my bender days are over


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha the geeza in the background he's straight outta there, I didn't do it lool


Need to try that it looks fun


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 5, 2016)

any 1 with a ps4 haven problems with disc keep coming out ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 6, 2016)

morning boys weather is shit today but the saturday bets are placed and ready for winning \o/


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 6, 2016)

Need to throw up


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 6, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Need to throw up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 6, 2016)

people liked this exo and the pp didnt get much of the exo but wasnt a long veg tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 6, 2016)

@DST you was right abouth green house seeds the ssh what a load of shit I was hopen for the same ad I had last time but I got it as a clone and no one knew where it came from it don't even smell the same the one I has was really strong fruity smelling and it was the smell that sold it done a bit of reading better late then never and thought maybe I should have got the ssh from mr nice what's ya thoughts on that ?


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Very difficult to get a good SSH. So many copies around. I've never had any experience with Mr Nice seeds....they do have nice packaging though lol. I've always been disappointed growing any of the old strains tbh.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Very difficult to get a good SSH. So many copies around. I've never had any experience with Mr Nice seeds....they do have nice packaging though lol. I've always been disappointed growing any of the old strains tbh.


Ah ok dude I'm gutted about that lol


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

More from the Hotdog.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2016)

Morning lads hows she cuttin..

Lovely lookin hotdog dst


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

@irish4:20 u do a bit of sparkin m8?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2016)

Lmao lemon king commented on the other uk thread on here


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lmao lemon king commented on the other uk thread on here


I seen that last night, still a twat lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2016)

Super twat lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Super twat lol


Nice big plant tho, but sure anyone can veg a plant to a bush ffs lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> @irish4:20 u do a bit of sparkin m8?


I do mg wats up mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> I do mg wats up mate


I've a shaver point in a bathroom, was just left with a blank plate on it, can I just hook up a double socket face plate to it or is it on like a different circuit or what? Or is it just a bad idea cos of steam and shit and better just connecting a shaver point and use an adapter for it to plug in something that's 240?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a shaver point in a bathroom, was just left with a blank plate on it, can I just hook up a double socket face plate to it or is it on like a different circuit or what? Or is it just a bad idea cos of steam and shit and better just connecting a shaver point and use an adapter for it to plug in something that's 240?


It depends wether it was taking of a lightin circuit or socket 1.. id say more than likely it will be of lighting or wat ever was handier..

Not great to be puttin a socket it there as u said with steam and that..

Wat u want to run of it ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> It depends wether it was taking of a lightin circuit or socket 1.. id say more than likely it will be of lighting or wat ever was handier..
> 
> Not great to be puttin a socket it there as u said with steam and that..
> 
> Wat u want to run of it ?


It's for a hairdryer and shit like tht, not for me I've hardly any hair ffs lol. Suppose I could flick a few trip switches and find out if it's off the socket circuit or lighting circuit upstairs. Be safer just to put a shaver point on and plug a hair dryer in using an adapter then would it?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> It's for a hairdryer and shit like tht, not for me I've hardly any hair ffs lol. Suppose I could flick a few trip switches and find out if it's off the socket circuit or lighting circuit upstairs. Be safer just to put a shaver point on and plug a hair dryer in using an adapter then would it?


If u trip ur rcd there shud be a t button on it to test it then if there no power ur on sockets if there is still power ur more than likely of lighting.

Its just there is more protection on a socket circuit as the appli u use in sockets has more load.. id generally just put a socket outside the bathroom door if sum1 wanted..

U cud use an adapter but if its of a lighting circuit it might not hold the load


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheers Irish, gotta go do an airport run here.....sure the worst can happen with the socket is it keep tripping? I'll tell her to give an adapter a go and see and if that don't work I could just put a socket outside the door as u say, there a socket on the opposite side of wall outside the bathroom I could link off anyway


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheers Irish, gotta go do an airport run here.....sure the worst can happen with the socket is it keep tripping? I'll tell her to give an adapter a go and see and if that don't work I could just put a socket outside the door as u say, there a socket on the opposite side of wall outside the bathroom I could link off anyway


Yea id go with the one outside saves all the bs and yea u can run of the other 1


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 7, 2016)

http://www.gq.com/story/lsd-life-saving-drug


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

looks like ill have to buy some regular seeds to try find my right ssh again lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Nice big plant tho, but sure anyone can veg a plant to a bush ffs lol


Ahhhh the haters gone hate.....im waiting to hear mg Def from zedd looooooooooooooool. ...

Again this is my london lemon....

Scrogged (properly) cause any kunt can veg a bush


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> View attachment 3602991 View attachment 3602992 View attachment 3602994 View attachment 3602993 View attachment 3602993
> 
> Ahhhh the haters gone hate.....im waiting to hear mg Def from zedd looooooooooooooool. ...
> 
> ...


Is that one of your feminiseationed ones?


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2016)

Yea lol....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2016)

Full fat Milk all thru veg us the ticket....

Anyways...in all seriousness how are we all???..... every 1 is still here I hope....even if under a new name....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

what ph pens you boys using think my one fucked it was a cheap on when i used the ph 4 buffer i got with the ph pen says 4 when i used the buff 7 its been in a shot glass a while now its says 7 witch i been using to calibrate but when i used the buffer 7 out the the tub in come in it reads it a 3.2 ffs ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Full fat Milk all thru veg us the ticket....
> 
> Anyways...in all seriousness how are we all???..... every 1 is still here I hope....even if under a new name....


Still on the full fat milk then lemonhead? You not ditched that lemon yet and got urself a proper strain?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what ph pens you boys using think my one fucked it was a cheap on when i used the ph 4 buffer i got with the ph pen says 4 when i used the buff 7 its been in a shot glass a while now its says 7 witch i been using to calibrate but when i used the buffer 7 out the the tub in come in it reads it a 3.2 ffs ?


I been using an essentials pen for a good while now, never no problems and rarely need to calibrate it. Goina get one of them yolks that monitors ur ph ec and temps for my res for next grow tho, pricey piece of gear but for RDWC I reckon it's worth it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

yeh they are about 1600 aint they lol but yeh like ya say keep everything in the sweet spot for ya


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

so its pron between the essentials and the bluelab then


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

do u leave ya pen in the buffer or blow it dry and put the lid bk on


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh they are about 1600 aint they lol but yeh like ya say keep everything in the sweet spot for ya


1600??? U maybe thinkin on the one that adds feed and shit for ye, the one I'm looking at just tells u the ph ec and temp, bout 180 I think


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> do u leave ya pen in the buffer or blow it dry and put the lid bk on


I calibrate mine once in a while and usually it's still ok, into the buffer, calibrate it and outta again, I keep my pen in its case while not using it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

ah yeh lol thought u was going all posh lol yeh man ive just read about ppl leaven the pen in the buffer to stop them drying out i drys mine and puts it bk in case


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2016)

the prophet of islam married a 6 year old girl named aisha his niece, he consummated that marriage when she was 9


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

yeh man they are fucking wrong


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

thats tent all cleared and cleaned and clones put in there ill pot up to the 10l tomorrow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 7, 2016)

what do u boys think about the Parabolic Shade Reflector


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what do u boys think about the Parabolic Shade Reflector


not used one myself but heard quite a few people say they are excellent at covering large areas but penetration is lacking etc


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Morning lads, anyone got a what.cd invite or a decent music torrent site?


Clear or dark net? 
App or site?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

I raped pirate bay for all i could see. clear or dark either's good.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I raped pirate bay for all i could see. clear or dark either's good.


Was this the pirate bay you used before? - 
*uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion*

*wuvdsbmbwyjzsgei.onion

lolicore75rq3tm5.onion
*
*doxbindtelxceher.onion
(No idea, got it from a buddie) 


spacemov.com is pretty cool in terms of clearnet. 
*
I'm not sure how they work now, Haven't been on darknet from 2014. The closure of silkroad & 2.0 broke my little heart


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Was this the pirate bay you used before? -
> *uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion*
> 
> *wuvdsbmbwyjzsgei.onion*
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

Fukin phone, who are you and what u growing green joker


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Your reply was in the post, Zedd it was just added into the reply box. 
Click to expand......
keep telling my wife that but she just shrugs and moves away with bairn......


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> not used one myself but heard quite a few people say they are excellent at covering large areas but penetration is lacking etc


ah right was just thinking of getting one as ive still got the euro wings one and i dont think its the best


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right was just thinking of getting one as ive still got the euro wings one and i dont think its the best


maybe look into a nice coolhood ready for the summer?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fukin phone, who are you and what u growing green joker


Hey bud, I've a few think different auto fems running at the min (my girlfriends idea) 
I've nothing vegging so I'm open to ideas? 
I created a threat just now explaining the situation & my set up. 

I've a few SSH vegging but I'm sharing that grow with a buddie, I grow them, he provides all kind of deal. 

What have you got on the go Zeddd?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Hey bud, I've a few think different auto fems running at the min (my girlfriends idea)
> I've nothing vegging so I'm open to ideas?
> I created a threat just now explaining the situation & my set up.
> 
> ...


Man I am so lucky to have been given great clones to grow so currently I'm running the original exodus cheese and the GG4 ( gorilla glue pheno 4) that I got from respected members of this great thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Was this the pirate bay you used before? -
> *uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion*
> 
> *wuvdsbmbwyjzsgei.onion*
> ...


Aye cheers, that was the pirate bay i used. them other links look like I'd need to beef up my virus checker afore joining lol 

yeah SR going was a jolt but there's plenty to choose from now.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Man I am so lucky to have been given great clones to grow so currently I'm running the original exodus cheese and the GG4 ( gorilla glue pheno 4) that I got from respected members of this great thread



....I'm so jealous of you right now zeddd 
How far along are they? 
How's it going with them so far?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye cheers, that was the pirate bay i used. them other links look like I'd need to beef up my virus checker afore joining lol
> 
> yeah SR going was a jolt but there's plenty to choose from now.



No bother lad. 
Haha I'll see what the boys are using these days & get back to you. 
What VPN are you using? 

Yeah I've accounts set up in most of them but just have never bought yet, from the fall of SR it just feels like your buying from a cop  
Have you used any recently or know of any feed back Don?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> maybe look into a nice coolhood ready for the summer?


yeh man ill have a look for a big ish one then


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> ....I'm so jealous of you right now zeddd
> How far along are they?
> How's it going with them so far?


Man if you stick around and are sound eventually you will see why we are so happy with our genetics, none of us grow autos and some like myself really don't like them as they dilute the genetics and take more electric and I can't get stoned off em but can get busted all the same, they seem easy compared to photo period plants but it's a myth all u need is a timer to be a great grower imo


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Man if you stick around and are sound eventually you will see why we are so happy with our genetics, none of us grow autos and some like myself really don't like them as they dilute the genetics and take more electric and I can't get stoned off em but can get busted all the same, they seem easy compared to photo period plants but it's a myth all u need is a timer to be a great grower imo



I know what you mean man, once she suggested an autofem I wanted to kill it with fire. 
I mean, I know they're great for people to learn or if they don't have the time. But, they're not for me, it's the ruderalis that just ruin it. 
I love growing, but I like having the ability to control the stages.
I guess we're just too old school for the autofem zeddd haha

I snipped a bud off the TD on Friday morning & smoked it last night. 
I wouldn't recommend it, unless it was someone's first time. 

That would of been my 12th grow & to be honset it was my most disappointing grow to date. 
It just takes away pretty much any "hands on" approach to growing you may have.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

It's not about being old school, it about being contemporary


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

I guess your right, I think I've just "high" standards 

Out of curiosity zeddd, I don't want to jack this threat but I'm looking for an easy to grow, heavy yielder. 
something hardy but I good smoke? 

I usually grow in NY, but I'm currently at home in Ireland so I'm looking at different strains. 

Because I'd probably go back to NY pretty soon, my brother would be left to care for them (hense a hardy easy to grow strain) 
Height, smell, etc doesn't matter, it's in a shipping container placed inside an empty cattle house.
It's kitted out with 6x 600w hps & 3x 6" exhaust fans, the sides of the container have been fitted with kingspan insulation & the medium will be a soil mix. 

Any strain ideas zeddd?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

nucleus seems pretty solid. some of the lads use abraxas i think. as always buy small first and do your vendor research. depends what you're after. shipping to USA is trickier than UK.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nucleus seems pretty solid. some of the lads use abraxas i think. as always buy small first and do your vendor research. depends what you're after. shipping to USA is trickier than UK.


I'd my own particular ventor on SR, it's scary trying to pick one, yet find the real reviews as apposed to the fakes. 
A kid we were buying off now & again had a controlled drop on his house in the Yonkers area of NY. 
scary shit. 
That's the "fear factor" for me. 

I'd only ever order bud, maybe wax now & again but that's it. 
There's a dark net site based in the UK, I've been trying to find the link from last summer. 

I'm in Ireland at the moment, but will be traveling back to NY soon.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yea ive used nucleus a bit and hav had no problems


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Is neculas an open sign up, or is it an invite to sign up?

How's the pricing? as apposed to older markets just as SR or agora.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 8, 2016)

Here check it out 

http://nucleuspf3izq7o6.onion/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 8, 2016)

I use dream market


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 8, 2016)

Where in ireland are u?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Where in ireland are u?


I'm on the boarder, north of Ireland though. 

Dream market, how's that? I've never heard of that market


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 8, 2016)

Its a great market u can add more time on orders before it auto finalises


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 8, 2016)

http://lchudifyeqm4ldjj.onion/?ai=189380

That's the url there.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Its a great market u can add more time on orders before it auto finalises


Cheers lads, I'm going to try out neculas & dream market place tonight all being well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

My mates got a kid doing a loft full for him and cos their nicking the leccy they're doing autos for quickness and he's swearing by them. Yields are good but the plants are near normal size. I reckon they've literally hoyed male pollen at the ruderalis and that's that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> I'm on the boarder, north of Ireland though.
> 
> Dream market, how's that? I've never heard of that market


Another northern cunt lol, only messing from the north mesel m8....hard to find other growers up here, think there all scared for their knees lol


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My mates got a kid doing a loft full for him and cos their nicking the leccy they're doing autos for quickness and he's swearing by them. Yields are good but the plants are near normal size. I reckon they've literally hoyed male pollen at the ruderalis and that's that.


That's a peice of cake in the UK, most people around here have that done standard to their home. 
Hmmm, I don't like the autos myself, wouldn't it be better just vegging a few weeks and flower? Potency wise anyway ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My mates got a kid doing a loft full for him and cos their nicking the leccy they're doing autos for quickness and he's swearing by them. Yields are good but the plants are near normal size. I reckon they've literally hoyed male pollen at the ruderalis and that's that.


I grew a few autos, mixed views on them, had some good yeilds off some but they didn't auto flower, they had to be switched to 12/12. Also grew a freebie auto cheese candy and had to pull it down around 5 weeks flower, smoke wasn't as bad as you'd have thot, I reckon ther must be some good ones out there, even if only for commercial/outdoors


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> I guess your right, I think I've just "high" standards
> 
> Out of curiosity zeddd, I don't want to jack this threat but I'm looking for an easy to grow, heavy yielder.
> something hardy but I good smoke?
> ...


The strains we mostly grow are clone onlies so you have to get hazed etc lol but true but if u want to avoid that then seeds are the way breeders boutique have all the clone only uk genetics and are good lads, never ever greenhouse or dinafem imo, sensi seeds jack herer is a genuine ibl, some of sub cools gear has been good the cherry pheno of plush berry was cool


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

U still on ur break zeddd? It's only Monday and fuck I could do with a break away lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My mates got a kid doing a loft full for him and cos their nicking the leccy they're doing autos for quickness and he's swearing by them. Yields are good but the plants are near normal size. I reckon they've literally hoyed male pollen at the ruderalis and that's that.


Don like growing weed isn't stressful enough without nicking the leccy and spunking the ladies for weight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Go with independents seed shop wise. Much more reliable.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

Cracked a rib on the first black run lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don like growing weed isn't stressful enough without nicking the leccy and spunking the ladies for weight


I wouldn't bother myself it pays enough to run the fucking lights or your too greedy and will end up nicked. Play by the 'rules' and you'll stay safe. Get sloppy get nicked. My pal doesn't.care he got the equipment off a grow shop in town he has an account with. The kid lives in the sticks who's growing it and they're splitting 3 ways. Only one getting shafted if the grower Imo. But he's obvs not the brightest...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> U still on ur break zeddd? It's only Monday and fuck I could do with a break away lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I wouldn't bother myself it pays enough to run the fucking lights or your too greedy and will end up nicked. Play by the 'rules' and you'll stay safe. Get sloppy get nicked. My pal doesn't.care he got the equipment off a grow shop in town he has an account with. The kid lives in the sticks who's growing it and they're splitting 3 ways. Only one getting shafted if the grower Imo. But he's obvs not the brightest...


Sorry to hear that man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Why it ain't you! I stopped caring long ago. This game isn't for numpties. 

The green wasn't that good and I told him so. Fucksake he was coming to meet me in random bars to have a Q & A session. Poor fucker hadn't grown a tomato and he was expected to be hitting box plus on 1800w. Which he shoulda but I think he's dipping it. 

Arms length n that..


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

I mean it shouldn't be a crime yet people who do this feel guilty, decrim or class c is the way forward imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Hahah right I see. Fuck legal we're all in the poor house when that happens. Or and I hope this happens the gov turn out low strength shite and likes of us knock premium at way over odds. Not that I'm in it for the coin but its not to be ignored.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey lads, I've got a 2.6 x 2.6 tent. I've got 3 seedlings going atm. I wanted to do a Scrog, what growing techniques should I use? Me and my brother were debating over topping or fimming. 

I said fimming for 4 colas, he wanted to top for only 2. Is there enough space for fimming?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahah right I see. Fuck legal we're all in the poor house when that happens. Or and I hope this happens the gov turn out low strength shite and likes of us knock premium at way over odds. Not that I'm in it for the coin but its not to be ignored.


Don do U not think that by the time the gov taxes it and shit that ther prices will be too much and ther will still be a blackmarket for it at still a decent enough return for the likes of us, I reckon it will and ther won't be as much risk so I'll just grow far more to compensate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

So I plugged 20 g of Eco with a run of 73 um bubble, the mighty has malfunctioned ffs big drama


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Don do U not think that by the time the gov taxes it and shit that ther prices will be too much and ther will still be a blackmarket for it at still a decent enough return for the likes of us, I reckon it will and ther won't be as much risk so I'll just grow far more to compensate


How many boutique producers of whisky or corn are there bro


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Craft beer market is massive. Specialised wine market is massive. Not everyone is into Tennants or Carling Black label. If you are smart enough there will always be a market for your goods.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

FFs mention boutique and he appears lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Don do U not think that by the time the gov taxes it and shit that ther prices will be too much and ther will still be a blackmarket for it at still a decent enough return for the likes of us, I reckon it will and ther won't be as much risk so I'll just grow far more to compensate


Not if the US is a model to roll out. Hopefully I'm wrong but if Oregon and Colorado are how we'll be they'll saturate the market. People will buy mountains of lower grade instead, barring the odd connoisseur. 

Spains weed is cheap enough by gram I think we'll end up like them. Almost legal but just enough not to allow the law cart blanche to fuck with anyone they deem big time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Craft beer market is massive. Specialised wine market is massive. Not everyone is into Tennants or Carling Black label. If you are smart enough there will always be a market for your goods.


 made me chuckle, wait till no one likes their tasteless swill.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Got a screaming wain in.my lap but I can't let a post on legalisation slip....Don ffs. You have a seed company and you don't want it legalised.....what's the name of that company again lmfao. ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Cant remember. I like being an outlaw. Keeps me.on my toes lol. Legit in half the world suits me fine.

We've the best of both worlds.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3603974 made me chuckle, wait till no one likes their tasteless swill.


Lol...now that is funny. If it was Budvar I'd let it slip.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Makes me bubble thinking of the Americans drinking their light beer we call it shandy up here haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 8, 2016)

Got a new vac pump and chamber the other week just made a yeti biscuit it fucking stinks man might have to do a nug run


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> FFs mention boutique and he appears lol


Yeh canny keep a good man down. And good old zedd mentioned it quite a few posts back as well....I thought I'd kept me self quite restrained lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Christ you'd think we robbed these lot.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Got a new vac pump and chamber the other week just made a yeti biscuit it fucking stinks man might have to do a nug run  View attachment 3603980


Sweet. How do you run the vac re heat. I am using a heat pad.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 8, 2016)

I got a heat pad but it doesn't get warm enough lol so I used this old panel heater it works sweet


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 8, 2016)

Having problems on where to dry my buds.

I've had a box in the boiler cupboard with a hygrometer in and it sits at 45rh and 23c, from what I've read it's a little on the warm side plus there's no ciruculation in there. It might be a bit cooler in the wardrobe but still no ciruculation. Dunno where else I'll get consistant temps or humidity. The tent will still have stuff in it.

Any ideas lads?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I got a heat pad but it doesn't get warm enough lol so I used this old panel heater it works sweet


low heat is the key from what I understand. I got a quote for a Vac oven from China, about 1k$ so still umming and awwing on that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Having problems on where to dry my buds.
> 
> I've had a box in the boiler cupboard with a hygrometer in and it sits at 45rh and 23c, from what I've read it's a little on the warm side plus there's no ciruculation in there. It might be a bit cooler in the wardrobe but still no ciruculation. Dunno where else I'll get consistant temps or humidity. The tent will still have stuff in it.
> 
> Any ideas lads?


inside your tent on wire, 3-4 days then box/bag it. quick curing/ aka sweating it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Got a new vac pump and chamber the other week just made a yeti biscuit it fucking stinks man might have to do a nug run  View attachment 3603980


nice man, hows the tolerance? you hitting the nail instead of skinning up yet?

what you done with the old gear?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The strains we mostly grow are clone onlies so you have to get hazed etc lol but true but if u want to avoid that then seeds are the way breeders boutique have all the clone only uk genetics and are good lads, never ever greenhouse or dinafem imo, sensi seeds jack herer is a genuine ibl, some of sub cools gear has been good the cherry pheno of plush berry was cool



Plush berry was one I'd looked into, she's a beautiful plant & going by what I seen, it would be one I'd go for, I'd searched for anyone with a little first hand experience with the strain with no luck. 
Have you grew it, or know anyone has? 
I found seed bank reviews, but never a growers review & ive those trust issues with seed bank details 

Have you ever ordered from Dutch seed shop? I seen them advertise here, but seen some awful reviews. 

I've got a few SSH vegging, but it's a joint thing with my buddie. 
I grow it & he supply's all for that grow. 

I'd probably clone quicker than anything, giving that I'd be happy with the mother plant. But, that's for another day.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Another northern cunt lol, only messing from the north mesel m8....hard to find other growers up here, think there all scared for their knees lol


 Near hit the floor when I seen your post lad, yeahhh isn't many of us growing in the north, that still have their kneecaps  
What part are you from lad?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I wouldn't bother myself it pays enough to run the fucking lights or your too greedy and will end up nicked. Play by the 'rules' and you'll stay safe. Get sloppy get nicked. My pal doesn't.care he got the equipment off a grow shop in town he has an account with. The kid lives in the sticks who's growing it and they're splitting 3 ways. Only one getting shafted if the grower Imo. But he's obvs not the brightest...


Back in the day, we would bypass the electrical meter in NY, was far easier to get away with in Ireland. 

Recently done a set up for a guy, that 3x 32amp mcb's powering the grow room bypasses the meter, but still counts the power used from the house. 

Most people in Ireland have it done to their homes, I remember teaching a few guys in NY how to do it. 

It's like everything, as long as you don't take the piss, you'll not be caught.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Greed is the undoing of a lot of smart folk man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyway this be the internet. Pics or...


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Greed is the undoing of a lot of smart folk man.


Greed is any mans downfall, trick is not too get too greedy. Grow your plants for free, half of it free. 
As long as you don't attempt to bypass for your house. 
You need to have a consistant number of units used, otherwise, they'll know something is up. 

It's a Robin Hood stunt, take power from the greedy companies. 
After all, charity starts at home


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyway this be the internet. Pics or...


You want a picture of a meter being bypassed? 

I could make a quick vid if you like & post a link, showing that an MCB can be used to control your unit meter. Much like a light switch, you decide when you want free & want to pay.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> inside your tent on wire, 3-4 days then box/bag it. quick curing/ aka sweating it.


There will still be a plant in there.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Near hit the floor when I seen your post lad, yeahhh isn't many of us growing in the north, that still have their kneecaps
> What part are you from lad?


If ur near the border I'm a fair bit north of that lol. Aye I don't ask around too much about other growers, seems most others do the same and keep a low profile, to many jealous cunts about that wouldn't think twice on touting u up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> There will still be a plant in there.


hence the short amount of time. you'll have to be on top and checking for it going spongy


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Wouldn't chance stealing leccy myself, just my situation ATM with growing at home but see why folk do at certain grows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> You want a picture of a meter being bypassed?
> 
> I could make a quick vid if you like & post a link, showing that an MCB can be used to control your unit meter. Much like a light switch, you decide when you want free & want to pay.


pics of ya plants will do lad


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pics of ya plants will do lad


But don, I've nothing growing at the min. 
I've a thread asking advice on strains to grow in the UK and the set up I've made here to grow. 
I've always grew in New York. 

My last grow was autofem think different (my girlfriends idea) not something I'd grow again, but I just don't like the autos. 
I don't have any pictures of them though, I didn't want them at all & still hold that against her. 

Looking into strains that would be more suited to the UK, but I've no idea what to go for. When I think I've found one, I see another ten that I'd want.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2016)

fuck me boys this thread aint been this busy for ages lol


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> If ur near the border I'm a fair bit north of that lol. Aye I don't ask around too much about other growers, seems most others do the same and keep a low profile, to many jealous cunts about that wouldn't think twice on touting u up


This country is crawling with the famous five pound tout, or the fuckers that would rob you. 
I personally know a few other guys growing in the US & have seen their set up, but here I'm on my own haha 
Yeah I'm down in Armagh lad, your a real northern cunt then hahaha 

What are you running at the min master? 
I'm currently setting up a 20ft shipping container with 6x 600w hps & 3x exhaust fans
I still have to set up the kingspan around the walls & im ready to rock & roll. 
Scary growing at home though.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I don't understand, where the fuck do you get your shipping containers from. Was looking on ebay, most are going for a grand. Thinking of going round stealing shipping containers for a living now hahah


We've a few of them around here, fireworks & shit years ago. 
Way I seen it, it would be perfect. 
I've it set inside an empty cattle house, had to use the digger to trail it around. 
On paper it seemed much easier 

Hmmm, where are you located lad? 
You could pick one up on autotrader or something similar for around £1000. 
Might seem steep, but hey that container has 10+ years in it, it's sealed, lockable, movable, etc. 

I used a 20ft as apposed to a 40ft, but I'm only planing on growing 12 - 16 plants. 
In saying that, I had the luxury of having the room for one.
If it works out, I might introduce a second container for the veg.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> This country is crawling with the famous five pound tout, or the fuckers that would rob you.
> I personally know a few other guys growing in the US & have seen their set up, but here I'm on my own haha
> Yeah I'm down in Armagh lad, your a real northern cunt then hahaha
> 
> ...


I know a few lads from Armagh......sheep shaggers round them parts lol. Just the 3 600s for me, in a room, all hydro...next grow will be 8 gg4 in DWC, just took me cuts last night. 
Aye yous fuckin farmers have the proper places for good big ass grows, seen a few get done last few years tho, few lads caught with a bit of personal in their car and they got their gaff searched, just a couple of buried containers out the back lol, gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> But don, I've nothing growing at the min.
> I've a thread asking advice on strains to grow in the UK and the set up I've made here to grow.
> I've always grew in New York.
> 
> ...


Thought ya were doing autos? 

Divvent drop ya guard cos he seems canny. He'll be gorilla glued to a bog seat next.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

@GreenJoker what sorta money yous paying round your way for stuff ATM, and is it any good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

Been an influx at various places and I'm para. Owa many too friendly folk as they say local.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2016)

ive decided im getting rid of this 2x2 veg tent and going to build 600x800x2m for clones and veg once this weather dies down abit


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I know a few lads from Armagh......sheep shaggers round them parts lol. Just the 3 600s for me, in a room, all hydro...next grow will be 8 gg4 in DWC, just took me cuts last night.
> Aye yous fuckin farmers have the proper places for good big ass grows, seen a few get done last few years tho, few lads caught with a bit of personal in their car and they got their gaff searched, just a couple of buried containers out the back lol, gutted


Lmao hi you wouldn't be far wrong
What sort of hydro set up do you have? Is it buckets or a tote? 
Gorilla glue?? Pleaseeee keep me posted on that one 
Have you ever grown her before lad? 

Aye your right lad, it's handier on the farm because you've that many smells you'd never worry about Oder. 
But at the same time, around here, it ain't the cops your afraid of  & you know what I mean there haha 

I tried burying one!!! Hahaha big problem trying to ventilate her & it was just too moist. 
Would of caused more harm than good I thought. 

I've lived in the US for years, so it's odd being home to hear of drug finds here & there. 
If they found say a few gram in your car, could they search the place? 
See we get searched yearly or so by customs over diesel, fags, counterfeit sterling & Euro 
But never pot, wouof that be a good enough reason to search?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Use wilma systems ATM, packing them in and goin rdwc, never grew the glue before so I'm in for a treat I reckon. Aye if growin at ur house I wouldn't carry fuck all about on ye if can help it, just gives the cunts a reason and I've seen it before so they do do it. What you been up to in the us then, what you do?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

@Mastergrow 
Usually cheese, the quality varies, but when it's good, it's savage. 
Prices change with the quality but half an oz is 140 sterling 

Super silver haze - usually pretty good. Very consistant quality. 
130 for a half oz. 

Home grown - these pop up now and again but are pretty cheap. Always big fat bags from my guy. 

Skunk - got it once or twice. 
Meant to be pretty cheap my guy said. But not sure of price. 

- keggys kush - I've no idea who grew this one, but it's savage! It's a homegrown, tastes a little like some kind of sour with a citrus after taste. 
Not around much, but when it is I get as much as I can. Made a deal to get an O for 180 sterling. 

The rest I wouldn't mention because it's been dusted or dipped, or coming from what I call "touts in training" 


What have you lads got further up?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Chinese, funk and homegrown lmao. People don't even know what they have and when they think they do it's probly bullshit, I don't be buying round here often enough to really know. Prices kinda vary and hard to get an o of people cos they like to make more in wee bags


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Still on the full fat milk then lemonhead? You not ditched that lemon yet and got urself a proper strain?


Nice to see you lot are all still ere.....

The lemons killer.....but I've got a cracking tango pheno of agent orange....very nice....

For me though im guna loose my white virginity and give that family tree a go...

U lott still on exo......whose got steel city blues then....any piky's. ...


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

We've went all American in here lemonhead, the glues the flavour of the month lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

@Lemon king who's was the wee dirt bag in the pic? Hope that wernt you ffs lol


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

I've a two iws totes in NY, haven't as much room as I'd like. 
I've heard GREAT things about the GG lad, two fingers, two toes & two balls crossed for you lad. 

This is were it complicates, although it's technically on our ground, it's literally around 50 yards from the boarder, so I thought, if need be, I could drag her down the field & technically it would be the republic, where we purposely let out ground, but we sub let it back. It's so it's not ours, but it is. If that makes sense? 

Living the dream my man haha 
work as an electrician out there. It's for an Irish company so it's decent enough. 
Lived illegally for years, so once I got my green card I come home to see what I'd missed. 
You ever been out lad? 
There was NY sour diesel around last summer, man that stuff was unreal! I packed a little into a Tynol tube (pain killers in a airtight tube) covered it in hand sanitizer in Newark airport and slipped that bitch in my bag, landed in Belfast & smoked some of the strongest bud I've ever had, going up the M1 lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds complicated but sounds like it would work. Fuck if I lived on a farm I'd be loving it, yous do get it tight down there tho with all that fuel and fags they be smuggling lol.

Never been out mesel, big mortgage tied round my neck so would always have been awkward, livin comfortably enough ATM and bein at home I'm happy, done my share of working long hours away from home, wanna concentrate on my grows a bit more now instead. I know a joiner that worked out there a long time from round your area


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2016)

mr green what ssh u got m8 i had a lovey one a few months bk got a clone of some one who dont do it no more it was a 8 weeker was going £240 oz round here couldnt grow enough of it but then i got spider mite and lost it all i was fucking gutted so i brought ssh from green house and what a wast of fucking time and money it was a load of shit i got more stoned sniffing the pp and exo then i did smoken the ssh


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

What strains you been growin out in the us green? Your bouta have access to some good cuts over there, get someone to post some over for ye, do these clone shippers over there for the job too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice man, hows the tolerance? you hitting the nail instead of skinning up yet?
> 
> what you done with the old gear?


Nah I've not been hitting the nail for a while tbh I prefer to sit with a joint tbh I prefer to have a few dabs just as we're off out or something lol catch a quick buzz like...didn't really have much old gear tbf just a blasting tube heater and a few slick mats I'm still using the old glass tube as this big stainless steel one looks a right work out lol...been trimming all night had to call it a day


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

What you been trimming tonight ghetto? I got that mother all chopped up and got a full prop of clones sitting, 21 I think, only need 8 and a new mother lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 8, 2016)

I've trimmed up some disco biscuit grapefruit and agent orange just got the goji to do now and then all done..gonna flip my premier sweets 2morro as well give em an extra 2 weeks that the glue as they long flower plus it'll get my glues a bit beefier lol....21 and u only need 8 lol at least you'll have a nice selection to choose from ay get all the nice big ones for ya self like..oh I've got 2 g13 from my good pal over the pond to flip too...I've got a wank yield this time lol so wanna make up this round like


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 8, 2016)

how ya finding the auto pots dude


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Aye I'm hoping this DWC goes well next round too, I think this yeild will be ok but I can't even get in the room at this point and it's just fuckin me off lol, cheese candy and blue cheese, was just something to fill a hole but the cheese candy looks like a yeilder. This g13 supposed to be good then, look forward to some pics


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds good man can't beat a good yielder as least there's weight to shift like...Yeh this g13 suppose to be good man can't wait to get em going


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds complicated but sounds like it would work. Fuck if I lived on a farm I'd be loving it, yous do get it tight down there tho with all that fuel and fags they be smuggling lol.
> 
> Never been out mesel, big mortgage tied round my neck so would always have been awkward, livin comfortably enough ATM and bein at home I'm happy, done my share of working long hours away from home, wanna concentrate on my grows a bit more now instead. I know a joiner that worked out there a long time from round your area


Ahh man it's brutal, but it's called bandit country for a reason lol 
Id always been one of the "anti-drug" people, if only I'd caught on & grew sooner haha 
But wasn't great growing up in the troubles, looking back. 
The American girlfriend got a bit of an eye opener 

I know exactly what you mean, I went out when I was a cub so it suited 100%. Quickly found an area in the Bronx called, Woodlawn. It's like being down south. 
I couldn't do it now, though. No mortgage or anything, just I'm too old & set in my ways to go through it all again. 

Ohh yeah? I'd probably know him hi, most lads land out and say they're a carpenter "joiner" & them never been on a site haha 
Is he private or in a union? if I could do without the ganja I'd try the union, they drug test. 

To be honest, I never got my hands on any savage clones or anything. I think I'd of been better branching out to Cali or Colorado or somewhere it was more accepted. 
Pot heads in NY, couldn't tell you what it is never mind how to grow it or find it. 
a few of my buddies got me into it, but they all eventually moved, Boston, San Fran or Philly. 
So I only really grew from seed or my own clones

I remember most strains, but breeders I'm not so sure. I keep everything though, so I'll go over some old things and edit later. 

Pictures will follow later. 

Easy kush (first grow) 
SNS (sage n sour) 
GDP (granddaddy purple) 
SD (Sour Diesel)
Critical mass
Purple kush
Blackberry kush
LSD
SSH (super silver haze)
Bluedream 
DP - blueberry
Alien bubba berry 
Strawberry cheesecake 
Lemmon kush
Snow ryder 
Purple haze 
Jack flash, #5 I think. 

I know there's more, I just can't think off my head.

I had germed a strain called "money maker" & white widow, I germed them on the tissue on a plate sat on my optimum DVR box, that was around November, unfortunately I did have to make unplanned travel arrangements & didn't get back to early December  

My girlfriend has grown a few auto's, she buys the seeds & im left with them. (Fucking hate autos) 

Grew a few bag seed now & again too just for that little extra surprise. 

I'll post the pics once I get back to NY


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought ya were doing autos?
> 
> Divvent drop ya guard cos he seems canny. He'll be gorilla glued to a bog seat next.


They're the girlfriends. Auto's aren't my thing, grew them a few times but I wouldn't count them. 
Can't grow a plant & she wants a puppy!


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the prophet of islam married a 6 year old girl named aisha his niece, he consummated that marriage when she was 9


It's shira law or summink......it says as young as 3......


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 9, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> @Lemon king who's was the wee dirt bag in the pic? Hope that wernt you ffs lol


Loool naw that's my garden hand....he's worked with me for 4 years now!!!

He's smaller lol so the plants look bigger looooooooooooooool 

I'm the guy holding the turps......

Will post some bud piks later....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 9, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> We've went all American in here lemonhead, the glues the flavour of the month lol


Loool everyone's on the GG only if it's number 4 ...... looks good I can't lie.....

Whats the smell and flavour like on it??...

There's one person I'm not seeing popping up here.....and I'm Avon a wake n bake rite now n can't fukin member his user name loool.....he used to get fuck ed up n rant......from Bethnal. ....

Were's the geezer whose foot was dropping of.....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 9, 2016)

Yorkybar you still ere...... must say your comment "not sure if triacontonol works on weed....."

Made me laugh for a while....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2016)

Jesus christ lemon lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 9, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Loool naw that's my garden hand....he's worked with me for 4 years now!!!
> 
> He's smaller lol so the plants look bigger looooooooooooooool
> 
> .


Oh n there was me thinking one of the Irish lads had gifted you a Leprechaun.......


----------



## makka (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice n busy down these ways I see


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Nice n busy down these ways I see


yeah been proper dead in here since that convo about death n suicide the other day..............on that note, everyone still here? Sound off like you got a pair .......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2016)

biggest killer of young men in the UK. i blame the poxy weather and the government. equally i may add.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2016)

Its Obamas fault


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2016)

I heard it was donald trumps wig.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 9, 2016)

Still rough from Sunday here lads


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2016)

Thats what u get for letting locals down the pub pound u lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 9, 2016)

That might happen round your way fella but none of that round here


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2016)

No such thing as a gay irish.weve made sure of that with our consisten inbreeding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2016)

just been round a mates house who has lad growing for him, kids turned up with an oz of plemon and 10 "cheese" knocked his end right in when i smelt the cheese and told him it was bollocks. lads not noob either. looked like i'd shat in his cornflakes lol

surprise surprise he couldn't tell me what seedbank his cheese was from & his plemon looked and smelled way better, and he was wanting 20 bar more an oz for it, and this is to a mate he'd got the cut off. honest it's getting worse up here not 240's for amnesia worse but still.

I paid 180 for an onion of grinspoon tonight, it looks like shite and only the older heads are buying it. high is straight to the moon though. I bet the younguns haven't a scooby what's happening to them.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 9, 2016)

evening boys hows it going any one got any bets on tonight


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 9, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> That's a peice of cake in the UK, most people around here have that done standard to their home.
> Hmmm, I don't like the autos myself, wouldn't it be better just vegging a few weeks and flower? Potency wise anyway ?



Ive tried autos few times now. Most were freebies from Attitude, a couple were gifted. The first few I ran 12/12 from seed were unbelievably shit yield / quality. Then I read they respond better if vegged and flowered. Nope - still shit. I can do much better in same time frame using photoperiod with short veg. So yeah don't waste time and effort on autos


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Lol...now that is funny. If it was Budvar I'd let it slip.


How could you take a nice beer like Budvar and come up with that tasteless watery piss Budweiser 

Anyone notice if you crack the cap on a cold Budvar that first sniff is very bud-like. Maybe it's just me


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I paid 180 for an onion of grinspoon tonight, it looks like shite and only the older heads are buying it. high is straight to the moon though. I bet the younguns haven't a scooby what's happening to them.


I'd heard of Grinspoon before but never came across it until before xmas. A mate gave me a bag. I thought he was takin the piss cos it looked pretty shit. Smelled ok. But fuck yeah. On my list for sure.


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 9, 2016)

Kinells fire. Don't say shit on this thread for months and now I'm 4 posts in a row


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 9, 2016)

Rambo......that's it......fk me that took a while......

Any1 know how he is??....good I hope!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Remember me ??? MG ...I haven't forgot you & you Z !!! Sorry fellas, been threw a lot of crap , getting there slowly X


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Remember me ??? MG ...I haven't forgot you & you Z !!! Sorry fellas, been threw a lot of crap , getting there slowly X


Yeessssss m8! Never worry about me m8, get ur shit sorted out first. How's u been anyway? The crap u been goin thru personal or grow related? Good to hear from
U


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeessssss m8! Never worry about me m8, get ur shit sorted out first. How's u been anyway? The crap u been goin thru personal or grow related? Good to hear from
> U


It went tits up in September with the slave m8, I kicked her into touch & she reported me & my brother, they turned up b4 we could do anything, only 5 weeks b4 they were done , both got cautions for 24 plants each , didn't find the 50 clones we had & to be honest we were v lucky , they didn't even take equipment, only lights, ballasts & plants !! Lol , didn't search or fuck all !!!! The copper said "there taking a softly softly approach on it now" that was in mine head . I lost my living , & my bro has moved to France now lol . Fucking slut of a slave !!! Oh well , we live & learn .sorry I haven't been in touch MG  dossing at my daughters atm , hoping to go back on HGV soon


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It went tits up in September with the slave m8, I kicked her into touch & she reported me & my brother, they turned up b4 we could do anything, only 5 weeks b4 they were done , both got cautions for 24 plants each , didn't find the 50 clones we had & to be honest we were v lucky , they didn't even take equipment, only lights, ballasts & plants !! Lol , didn't search or fuck all !!!! The copper said "there taking a softly softly approach on it now" that was in mine head . I lost my living , & my bro has moved to France now lol . Fucking slut of a slave !!! Oh well , we live & learn .sorry I haven't been in touch MG  dossing at my daughters atm , hoping to go back on HGV soon


The fuckin slag! Yous came out of it lucky enough m8, as u say live and learn. Hope ye get back on ur feet tho, cany keep a good man down eh. Gotta get back to me work here so chat later m8


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> The fuckin slag! Yous came out of it lucky enough m8, as u say live and learn. Hope ye get back on ur feet tho, cany keep a good man down eh. Gotta get back to me work here so chat later m8


Ok ,thanks MG , if I can get a good private rented place , I will set up again . Those lemons were getting huge b4 the rozzers cut em down , I was fucking gutted !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Any tech heads out there ??? Is there anyway I can read someone's text messages by just knowing there number , without installing anything on there phone ?????


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Any tech heads out there ??? Is there anyway I can read someone's text messages by just knowing there number , without installing anything on there phone ?????


Don't think you can unless you're plod.

When I was on T-mobile a few years back i could log onto my account on the computer and send and receive messages but you'd need account details to check that, if they even do it anymore.

And if it's an iPhone they could possibly be backed up but you'd need iCloud details to check that.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Any tech heads out there ??? Is there anyway I can read someone's text messages by just knowing there number , without installing anything on there phone ?????


nope


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Don't think you can unless you're plod.
> 
> When I was on T-mobile a few years back i could log onto my account on the computer and send and receive messages but you'd need account details to check that, if they even do it anymore.
> 
> And if it's an iPhone they could possibly be backed up but you'd need iCloud details to check that.


Only way the plod can do it is either by having the phone or by contacting the network n asking them for copies of all calls/texts made etc


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

I know there email address, what about key loggers or sommat , it's not an iPhone, there must be sommat


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Only way the plod can do it is either by having the phone or by contacting the network n asking them for copies of all calls/texts made etc


That's what I meant lol 



bazoomer said:


> I know there email address, what about key loggers or sommat , it's not an iPhone, there must be sommat


I'm not a tech head but im sure there's apps out there, not sure on how you'd install them though, Can probably send them via email now but could be risky.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I know there email address, what about key loggers or sommat , it's not an iPhone, there must be sommat


what is it you are actually trying to achieve/do etc? as there may be a different way as opposed to going thru texts etc


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> what is it you are actually trying to achieve/do etc? as there may be a different way as opposed to going thru texts etc


I'm trying to see if she's a cheating , lying bitch like the last one mate !!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I'm trying to see if she's a cheating , lying bitch like the last one mate !!!


Who? your current one or the slave that disappeared?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 10, 2016)

If you really need to look then can you not wait till she's in the shower or something? 

You have to watch it tho coz it can end up getting out of hand. You'll check messages then start thinking there's other ways she could be doing it. I've never been cheated on but I've seen lasses cheat on lads so it's always on my mind how easy it is but you can't let it eat you up man.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

@Ribina, no m8 , my new one , @TD, we don't live together yet m8, but will be in a week or 2


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @Ribina, no m8 , my new one , @TD, we don't live together yet m8, but will be in a week or 2


ask her man and check her eyes, she d have to be an A lister actress to get away with a direct lie to an unexpected but stressful question


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2016)

Steal her phone then bin it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 10, 2016)

Only problem with asking her out right is the shit storm afterwards coz of you not trusting her lol

It's a tough one coz even if you check once and find nothing you'll feel the need to keep doing it


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Only problem with asking her out right is the shit storm afterwards coz of you not trusting her lol
> 
> It's a tough one coz even if you check once and find nothing you'll feel the need to keep doing it


Fuk it at least you will know the shit storm will settle or u walk if she's lying, but that's also why I mention nicking the phone, she's not a po is she Baz?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 10, 2016)

I know but women are tapped, she'll never forget that you didn't trust her man haha

Watching Pinapple Express funny as fuck this scene...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2016)

I had one bird who I went on holiday with, she started acting a bit weird with me she also kept a detailed diary of her innermost thoughts, she liked writing/creating her own reality so she went gathering shells on the beach and I did the unthinkable and read the recent stuff, didn't want to pry into what didn't concern me lol, put it back said nothing but never saw her again once we got home lucky escape she was Fukin mental


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

they all are man, I've yet to meet a sane one.

try one of these bazza


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey there baz good to see you back fella u had us all worried for a min....next time keep ya slave blindfolded lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 10, 2016)

baz u go though women like i go though dinners lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 10, 2016)

What cock first lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> baz u go though women like i go though dinners lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 10, 2016)

yeh cant beat the warm apple pie ummmm


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hahahaha I've missed you lot !!!!
No Z, she's not po lol, know her 3 months , she's dirty,sexy & loving , but was on a few sites b4 I met her , not seen her on them since , but is canny with her phone when she stays with me at my daughters, were getting a place together next week & I start new job Monday nights lol. Just love to be able to check her texts !!! Lol , Anyway, Hope your all well , it's good to be back with the Brady Bunch  X


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> she was Fukin mental





Don Gin and Ton said:


> they all are man, I've yet to meet a sane one.


Amen


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Hahahaha I've missed you lot !!!!
> No Z, she's not po lol, know her 3 months , she's dirty,sexy & loving , but was on a few sites b4 I met her , not seen her on them since , but is canny with her phone when she stays with me at my daughters, were getting a place together next week & I start new job Monday nights lol. Just love to be able to check her texts !!! Lol , Anyway, Hope your all well , it's good to be back with the Brady Bunch  X


Forget about it m8 until u move in with her and get a wee sneaky camera set up in the new gaff, spy on her while ur working nights, might even catch her havin a wee play on her own ye never know lol. At least if she is at something she can't get out of it when u got her on tape. This isn't what I would do tho, if I had suspicions I'd just tell her to go te fuck now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

We're a reet trusting bunch lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> We're a reet trusting bunch lol


You said urself don that none of them are sane, and u shouldn't trust a nut job should u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

Ah man you know yasel there's good ones out there but they're like hens teeth. Find one. Do ya best not to fuck it up.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

@Don it's a case of once bitten & all that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

Look out for number one man. Cant make no fucker else happy til ya are yaself man.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Look out for number one man. Cant make no fucker else happy til ya are yaself man.


Wise words my friend!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 10, 2016)

Bitches get stitches


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

Greenjoker was going on about nicking Lecky. ....the only folks getting busted it seems in NL are knicking Lecky. 
Warehouse with 800 plants busted today.....Lecky bipassed.

Glad you still get yer freedom Bazoomer.


----------



## makka (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Any tech heads out there ??? Is there anyway I can read someone's text messages by just knowing there number , without installing anything on there phone ?????


Meterpreter metasploit setoolkit learn them and u can do what you want basically including listening to the mic on phone/tablet/PC or even take pics through her cam lol but you gotta lit of learning to do took me a few year lol good luck man grassing Lil slag!


----------



## makka (Feb 10, 2016)

On a more brighter note 
4 exos getting flipped in a week or so had a lil N Tox rushing shit but sorted now 
 
Just topped them today 
Got 4 more ready to go in coco and hydroton 50/50 in Autopots and get flipped two week after these 

I just got oma couple them scrunchy hosepipes and setup a pump to drain Wilma to drainage and a permanent hose on a tap so I don't gotta break ma back climbing up down attic ladders with buckets lol well worth the money imo


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 10, 2016)

Cheers DST, I was very lucky , caution for 24 plants in the alien!!! Kept us waiting 3 weeks for decision though , thought a trip to court was in order !!! @ Makka , don't think I've got the time or intelligence for that m8


----------



## makka (Feb 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers DST, I was very lucky , caution for 24 plants in the alien!!! Kept us waiting 3 weeks for decision though , thought a trip to court was in order !!! @ Makka , don't think I've got the time or intelligence for that m8


Lol its graft I won't lie 

Did well there matey for 24 plants I wasted my caution on 10 plants but its better than court like u say man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not a fan of chess normally but there's a decent app called social chess on the iPad, free n good layout etc. If anyone wants a game hit me up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## makka (Feb 11, 2016)

Afternoon lads 
Dying of boredom here no work or fuckall even done the cleaning ffs! 
Could kill a few tmzs right about now like rocking horse shit atm
Looks like all hit the volcano instead lol


----------



## makka (Feb 11, 2016)

Only just turned up at physio on on wrong day lol true stoner man even Lady was laughing at desk when I showed her appointnent message on phone sure I was right an said its 11th today haha felt a right cunt an walked out


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Hahaha I can top that. Went to pick an order up from next a few weeks back and was stood at the counter arguing that my order should be there and it was already late bla bla showed the manager the confirmation email of the order being ready and then he kindly pointed out that I wasn't in next but was in new look haha


----------



## makka (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol I thought I was bad man 

Absolutely dead in here today sure every fucka migrated to the t farm 

What u got going anyway tdog?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Is ain't it, been busy til today mind.

I got some Auto AKs nearly done from my first grow and a Royal Queen Cheese. I know autos arent favoured in here. Running photos next, Painkiller and Melon Gum, hopefully get them going in next 2 weeks. You?


----------



## makka (Feb 11, 2016)

Just got exo this run m8
Digging out ten Jakes dream from bb off a member in here a while back hopefully find somat really nice in that pk
Also had my eye on the gg4 lioks nice its co tho a few good lads on here have it I'm sure they would help me out if asked but ima wait a while see how a few of there's turns out 1st an and stick wimmi trusty exo and fingers crossed on my Jakes regs lol

Wanna try jack herer at some point to

The royals is nice if you find the right pheno I got a cut off a lad in here also called THC  lol 
Nice n stinky rock hard it was good yield to


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah seen the hype for the gg4. Sounds good man. The cheese is an auto also, was a freebie so chucked it in to use up before I start growing photos. How long you been at it?

I've just chopped a few branches, trichs are mainly cloudy, waiting for some amber to chop the rest. Can do sort of a trial with these for drying. Not gunna be a massive yield but looks better once its been trimmed up etc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2016)

Threads just having a quiet spell at the min it'll pick up again soon....here's a few bits off my last run 1st up yeti flower and a yeti crumble biscuit  then a bud of agent orange and buds of grapefruit diesel and ao and GFD crumble  And Some Goji Og Flower And Goji Og Crumble  and disco biscuit #2


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

Life's hard ghetto lol. Very nice lad.
73 micron hotdog ice extract.
 
Need to order up some gas me thinks.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2016)

Haha that it is mate...bubble looks tasty I love bubble hash but making it is the problem for me I just settle with the Keig from trimming and scissor hash now lol....oh check out heavy harvests trim tray I'm gonna order one soon so I've deffo got one for next crop perfect for dry trimmers


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

Trim tray. Will have a look.
Deep Blue


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looking good man very nice indeed


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 11, 2016)

When ya pal says come round for a heavy one coz the misses has gone out for the night..


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 12, 2016)

Going to view a house today ....hope it's got a big attic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2016)

what's t bay when it's at yem?


----------



## makka (Feb 12, 2016)

T bay??? Never heard m8 

U been hitting that volcanoe to early again don? Lol


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 12, 2016)

How's tricks mukka fukkas lol 
seen talk of the gg4 anybody grew it yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2016)

Yep


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's t bay when it's at yem?


T`bay , think someone missed the ` out


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yep


You got a journal of it bro? Would love to have a goose  
is it as potent as they say?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's t bay when it's at yem?


Tebay is a village just past Kendal on the M6?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 12, 2016)

Chopped a few branches with small samples on yesterday. Need trimming a little better but it's only for personal so not to bothered yet, just want to see if I can dry and cure it ok lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> You got a journal of it bro? Would love to have a goose
> is it as potent as they say?


No journal, I vegged and mother for a loada clones, no flowering plants yet. Couple others in here have growin her out, there's a few pics back in this thread of it I think if u look


----------



## Weedmark (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys, i need some help. anybody around Feeling or City centre(Newcastle) I dont have a car but i can walk/metro travel. PM me pls.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 12, 2016)

Lol u need help alright


----------



## Weedmark (Feb 12, 2016)

I just need to hook me up with somebody.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't help, sorry officer.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 12, 2016)

its that day again that we all love so much FUCKING FRIDAY \o/


----------



## Weedmark (Feb 12, 2016)

Well fck friday! Then i need to look for somebody in city by myself. I think the officers speakes better english then me  ( Thx anyway- now i know to not ask on internet ^^ )


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 12, 2016)

Weedmark said:


> Well fck friday! Then i need to look for somebody in city by myself. I think the officers speakes better english then me  ( Thx anyway- now i know to not ask on internet ^^ )


check out topix or any online advert hosting site u can think of


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> No journal, I vegged and mother for a loada clones, no flowering plants yet. Couple others in here have growin her out, there's a few pics back in this thread of it I think if u look


Thanks mate gonna have a scan see if I can find any  if it's as potent n beautiful as I've heard it's going to the top of the list lol  must be a byoot if you kept a mother  ...you tried the smoke?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2016)

Cheese candy...


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 12, 2016)

Does anyone have any strain recommendations for anxiety, depression and fatigue?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking good mg mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 13, 2016)

Cheers ghetto, the blue cheese is goina be another 2 weeks then onto the next....


----------



## jinkyj (Feb 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Cheese candy...


Mastergrow is that delicious seeds cheese candy and is it cheesy lol, as ive just popped a couple of them with my other lot of seeds.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 13, 2016)

jinkyj said:


> Mastergrow is that delicious seeds cheese candy and is it cheesy lol, as ive just popped a couple of them with my other lot of seeds.


It is delicious seeds m8, I've only chopped a few got a few more to go so ain't tried any yet, looks like a decent yeilder, stretched a bit tho but my rooms is cramped te fuck so that's probly why


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mornin all.... thats tasty lookin mg


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 13, 2016)

Fuckin delivery came at 7.45 this morning. No need for it on a Saturday. Cunts.


----------



## jinkyj (Feb 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> It is delicious seeds m8, I've only chopped a few got a few more to go so ain't tried any yet, looks like a decent yeilder, stretched a bit tho but my rooms is cramped te fuck so that's probly why


Aye it looks nice mg. I have got them and some cheesy headband from emerald triangle for my next lot there only 2 weeks old i also got some girl scout jones from connoisseur genetics and some critical yumbolt also from delicious seeds. im having a wee mix as variety is the spice of life and aw that. I will whack some pics up when there worth putting a pic up.


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 13, 2016)

Some kind of kush lost in translation and smaller one is trifle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2016)

fuckin chelsea, shite all season play the toon 4-0 up wankers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Does anyone have any strain recommendations for anxiety, depression and fatigue?


Livers/blues


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

Miserable today....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Livers/blues


 my missus agrees with this as it helps majorly with her anxiety n general get up n go etc


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> my missus agrees with this as it helps majorly with her anxiety n general get up n go etc


Morning!!

I got taken to another club the other day when I picked up some Blue Elephant clones and to my surprise they had LIVERS in the display box. I asked how come they had it as its UK clone only. I had a look at it but there was so little left I couldn't make it out. 

Never thought Id see LIVERS here and want to know what it's about. Looking forward to growing blue elephant though.


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 14, 2016)

What's livers? Never heard of it


----------



## makka (Feb 14, 2016)

Co strain


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

A clone only originating from Sheffield by all accounts. Also called blues. Was a Sensible seeds Northern light from the late 80s.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

Sensi seeds ffs


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 14, 2016)

hold on, I've got 3 northern lights fem I've bought from sensiseeds. Would these still carry the genetics from the blues/livers back in the 80's?

or is a specific clone, only very few are able to obtain?


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

Highly unlikey it will have anything related to the 80's in it. Who knows what went on with Sensi seeds but there's lots of stories. I am not sure which NL number it was supposed to be either. It's very much a clone only strain.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> hold on, I've got 3 northern lights fem I've bought from sensiseeds. Would these still carry the genetics from the blues/livers back in the 80's?
> 
> or is a specific clone, only very few are able to obtain?


Pm me mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 15, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Morning!!
> 
> I got taken to another club the other day when I picked up some Blue Elephant clones and to my surprise they had LIVERS in the display box. I asked how come they had it as its UK clone only. I had a look at it but there was so little left I couldn't make it out.
> 
> Never thought Id see LIVERS here and want to know what it's about. Looking forward to growing blue elephant though.


PM me n im sure we can sort something lol...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> A clone only originating from Sheffield by all accounts. Also called blues. Was a Sensible seeds Northern light from the late 80s.


Really? doesnt exactly taste like a NL, more like a BB x NL x Skunk etc


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

No. I just made it up.
Ask someone in the know from Sheffield. There's someone only 1 degree away from where the clone started on riu.
Genetics from the 80s were a lot different than today. I merely pass on what I have heard.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah Clark may know, I believe he told me a story about Sheffield Blue. It's just crazy that this clone Livers has made it out here. 

UK cheese clone must have more air miles than Richard Branson.


----------



## makka (Feb 15, 2016)

I feel quite proud knowing a few English strains are in the shops


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 15, 2016)

First plant chopped. Still needs tidying up a little but it's first attmempt so not expecting it to look great. Gunna cut the other 3 on the weekend then start the photos 

Need some ideas for the trim though, I've bagged It and put it in the freezer but have no idea what to try and do. Need something simple really. Ideas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

man wtf is that? scraggly shite? get a 600w or an LED.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 15, 2016)

Got a 400 and struggle with temps already, not upgrading til I got a few more grows done. 

Might be shite to you but I'm just happy I made it to the end and have something I can smoke. Smells nice, sweet and citrus like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

I normally refrain from putting others weed down but even with a 400 those buds look wispy as man. still smokes a smoke man. enjoy!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 15, 2016)

They aren't great I know that, but the others 2 look better, denser and tighter. I have another one that is complete shite that was outside the tent but I'm hoping I can still use it for something.

I did have some problems, space was an issue and the one in the tent I didn't Lst was much taller so I had raised the others but could only do so much. It wasn't getting as much light as it should of done. What I've learned from it though is how important space is, it left me so restricted. I had looked into it before I started but the info I'd read was wrong. Maybe I should of just binned two but was reluctant, I'd of felt like I was losing out.

But like I said as long as is smokeable then it's been a success for me, I'll move on and improve on the next grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

put a single plant under the 400 or two and supercrop it and train it and you'll see much better buds man. we all started out shite man you'll get there.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah gunna run 2 next time and top/Lst them


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone tried anything from exotic gentix they look smart but sold out on most sites thou


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 15, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> my missus agrees with this as it helps majorly with her anxiety n general get up n go etc


Check your mail bud


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 15, 2016)

So Eon sent the Mrs a letter saying that they're phasing out their meters (yada yada yada) and want to come fit a smart meter.




Then I spent 15 hours learning how to hack em.




Yeah, they're pretty much wide open.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 15, 2016)

Check these off their tits space invaders out.

The lad driving (Pete Tong) is a window fitter from Bradford, the chase is on the M62 in an X5.

(Can't post as a video)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UHJOD12LWpw


The lad in the passenger seat sound like he's been at the Silver Bars. lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 15, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> View attachment 3608430 First plant chopped. Still needs tidying up a little but it's first attmempt so not expecting it to look great. Gunna cut the other 3 on the weekend then start the photos
> 
> Need some ideas for the trim though, I've bagged It and put it in the freezer but have no idea what to try and do. Need something simple really. Ideas?


Is that the auto ak ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 15, 2016)

Well fck it didn get tickets for the euros .... any1 else get any or not ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So Eon sent the Mrs a letter saying that they're phasing out their meters (yada yada yada) and want to come fit a smart meter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've just moved to ovo got them coming out in a few weeks to to for a smart meter


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 15, 2016)

Stop harassing me and my procreation, and stop causing harm to my procreation  i want my procreation to be safe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah gunna run 2 next time and top/Lst them


For not much coin you could up your air flow that'd probs help the twmps. But I dunno your set up?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Check these off their tits space invaders out.
> 
> The lad driving (Pete Tong) is a window fitter from Bradford, the chase is on the M62 in an X5.
> 
> ...


Fuck me had to turn I off that mouth was way too much for this time of the mornin.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> But like I said as long as is smokeable then it's been a success for me, I'll move on and improve on the next grow.



"Smokable" is subjective mate, as is "success", personally I'd have binned 2/3rds of that and the top bits left over would go on the hash pile.

All dried out that looks to be a Q if you're lucky, a Q of green stuff, no quality.






Depending on how many plants under your 400w bulb each go it seems that it's probably costing you more in electricity to try grow your own gash than you would spend buying something half right off the street.

Given this factor I don't see how anybody could view it as a success.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Is that the auto ak ?


Yeah. One of them, got two more that look much better and one more that's been outside the tent that's airy as fuck.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah. One of them, got two more that look much better and one more that's been outside the tent that's airy as fuck.


out of interest what genetics/strains do you have access to atm?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> For not much coin you could up your air flow that'd probs help the twmps. But I dunno your set up?!


Got a 3x3x5 roughly, 400watt HPS, 4" exctracting out the window. 

The temps were OK up until flower, then I had to open the tent for space and it just fucked with them completely. Managed to get them under control for a few weeks but then suddenly they're up around 30s again, nothing has changed at all. Can get a bigger extractor fan for around £40, been looking into it. Gunna see how things go with less in there, might even just run one plant and then there's no worry about space.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> out of interest what genetics/strains do you have access to atm?




They're Dr Undrground not Krippling. And I have 2 of each of them. Not sure why it says Krippling, just checked on the website and it's def Dr Underground.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Smokable" is subjective mate, as is "success", personally I'd have binned 2/3rds of that and the top bits left over would go on the hash pile.
> 
> All dried out that looks to be a Q if you're lucky, a Q of green stuff, no quality.
> 
> ...


Well I'll see how it smokes in a week or two.

I've not killed them and they looked great until flowering. I think I know what the problems were , so as long as I can get them under control next time my end yield should be better quality. Like I said, the other two that were in the tent look much better, the buds aren't airy. Can see what you think once I chop them.

I don't think many new growers get great results unless they have physical help. And not many will share if it's not great. Doesn't matter what your doing, you got to learn first, might know what a problem is when it arises, but it's another knowing how to fix it quickly and effectively.

 

Back two were the ones without LST. 

Edit: Can see the back two bending at the edge of the tent. I should of got rid of the back two and focused on the front two which had the potential for more colas, I'd of had room to tie down branches and even out the canopy later on. But that's another experience thing, I'd always of been thinking I could of potentially thrown away some smoke, when I moved one out I probably should of just chucked it but it's a fairly big thing to do, throw away 1/4 of your first grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Got a 3x3x5 roughly, 400watt HPS, 4" exctracting out the window.
> 
> The temps were OK up until flower, then I had to open the tent for space and it just fucked with them completely. Managed to get them under control for a few weeks but then suddenly they're up around 30s again, nothing has changed at all. Can get a bigger extractor fan for around £40, been looking into it. Gunna see how things go with less in there, might even just run one plant and then there's no worry about space.


aye up the extractrion move more air through, mind you if it's drawing ambient house heat it may not work.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye up the extractrion move more air through, mind you if it's drawing ambient house heat it may not work.


Gunna clear the room completely and try position the tent a bit better when I can. Just seems random at times, heating on or off and outside temps seem to play no part, obvs got the rad off in there lol. It is a small house so does get warm quicker, but so unpredictable.

Had a convo few weeks back, if I were to get a new bigger fan I could use the old fan t pull some cool air in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

cool in and exhaust out basically. if you can pull from the loft great if it's rented and you can't put a hole in the roof it's hard man. other than an AC unit ehich are pricey as fuck


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah it's rentetd, so no holes. Opening a window downstairs and opening the door a bit helped drop them but then the misses complained about being cold haha.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> View attachment 3609411
> 
> They're Dr Undrground not Krippling. And I have 2 of each of them. Not sure why it says Krippling, just checked on the website and it's def Dr Underground.


cant comment on the Dr u ones as never heard of em

out of the rest however, the walkabout is just mixed outdoor seeds they sweep up off the floor n bag up n one of em is an auto so bin them n concentrate on the others etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well I'll see how it smokes in a week or two.
> 
> I've not killed them and they looked great until flowering. I think I know what the problems were , so as long as I can get them under control next time my end yield should be better quality. Like I said, the other two that were in the tent look much better, the buds aren't airy. Can see what you think once I chop them.
> 
> ...


Your light looks very high in that pic? cant even see it in the photo, how far away from the plants you keeping it?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Gunna clear the room completely and try position the tent a bit better when I can. Just seems random at times, heating on or off and outside temps seem to play no part, obvs got the rad off in there lol. It is a small house so does get warm quicker, but so unpredictable.
> 
> Had a convo few weeks back, if I were to get a new bigger fan I could use the old fan t pull some cool air in.


Try n position it on the room so intake vents are closest to window, close the curtains 90% so there is just a little gap n open a window n cool the room the tent is in, in turn it will help cool the tent by dragging in cooler air

Ideally though in a tent its easier to get temps down with a air cooled hood, 6" exhaust and something like a 4" intake


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Your light looks very high in that pic? cant even see it in the photo, how far away from the plants you keeping it?


Can't remember what it was at there. But it's around 18" , the one in the back left was looking the most promising when they began to flower so I sort of focused on that and didn't think to raise the others til later on. 

Would opening the tent of effected light much? It's reflective sides but how much impact does that really have?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well I'll see how it smokes in a week or two.
> 
> I've not killed them and they looked great until flowering. I think I know what the problems were , so as long as I can get them under control next time my end yield should be better quality. Like I said, the other two that were in the tent look much better, the buds aren't airy. Can see what you think once I chop them.
> 
> ...


Couple of things i would suggest....

The office fan you have, its better for it to be just above canopy level blowing across tops of plants n helping move any canopy heat from the light away instead of nearly a foot above the plants (looks like its aimed at light?)

Plants look very small/squat to be flowered, a bit extra veg/height on them would bump up your yield considerably

was gna add more but my browser fucking up so gotta post this n restart my browser lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 16, 2016)

Moved fans since then because of space. Got a 6" at the door of the tent at canopy level oscillating and the 12" is in front of the window in a hope to circulate some cool air.

It's cool man, had plenty of helpful input off you and some others. Keen to get the next one started.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

anyone have a daft few pence on the europa ? I fancy a helluva accumulator. I.E i'll fuck it first 2 or 3 teams.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

Match Highlights
Match Betting
Home
Draw
Away

Live At
17:30 UK Sporting Gijon v Barcelona 
18/1
15/2
1/8
+ 234 Bets
Live on WHTV. Territory restrictions may apply Stats 
Add to My Favourites
Live At
19:45 UK Gent v Wolfsburg 
17/10
23/10
8/5
+ 247 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
Live At
19:45 UK Roma v Real Madrid 
10/3
13/5
4/5
+ 242 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 18:00 UK Borussia Dortmund v Porto 
4/9
16/5
7/1
+ 156 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 18:00 UK Fiorentina v Tottenham 
7/5
21/10
21/10
+ 155 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 18:00 UK Midtjylland v Man Utd 
9/2
13/5
4/6
+ 155 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 18:00 UK Villarreal v Napoli 
7/4
21/10
17/10
+ 156 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 20:05 UK Augsburg v Liverpool 
12/5
23/10
23/20
+ 157 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 20:05 UK Marseille v Athletic Bilbao 
13/8
21/10
9/5
+ 154 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 20:05 UK Shakhtar Donetsk v Schalke 04 
13/10
11/5
11/5
+ 158 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 20:05 UK Sporting Lisbon v Bayer Leverkusen 
29/20
21/10
2/1
+ 154 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites
18 Feb 20:05 UK Valencia v Rapid Vienna 
4/5
12/5
19/5
+ 157 Bets
Stats 
Add to My Favourites

well that went well lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

this should raise a titter, this is the scene now garage hip hop ? call it what ya like i'm calling it shite.

mennymandem test, bumbaclat wagwantest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

and he's got loads of radio fans i don't get it. his flow is shite, he can barely talk let alone spit rhymes.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 17, 2016)

Hope Dillian Whyte chins the cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this should raise a titter, this is the scene now garage hip hop ? call it what ya like i'm calling it shite.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> and he's got loads of radio fans i don't get it. his flow is shite, he can barely talk let alone spit rhymes.


There is no Grime scene anymore mate, they all fell off for cash.

It's all bollocks aimed at the modern wannabe 'ghetto yout', the real stuff is in the underground battle scene, even then folk that started there fall off when they get a deal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 17, 2016)

Lethal's got a tune about going to the gym in a Farrari ffs.



Prick.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 17, 2016)

Vid of me mate, few years old but he's doing new stuff.


----------



## makka (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone used that bassettsallsorts on dream dnm?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 17, 2016)

Was meant to post this one...


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2016)

evening lads ill be building a veg room soon within the next week useing 18mm osb3 board would i be better painting it or useing black & white or something ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> evening lads ill be building a veg room soon within the next week useing 18mm osb3 board would i be better painting it or useing black & white or something ?


Ive got white painted walls in my cupboard after having mylar in every grow before, im def going bk to the mylar, lot more light reflected


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ive got white painted walls in my cupboard after having mylar in every grow before, im def going bk to the mylar, lot more light reflected


ok cool man


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 18, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah gunna run 2 next time and top/Lst them


A cooltube might help with temps if you haven't thought of that already


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 18, 2016)

Is that UGORG 's disco biscuit ? Is it any good its the only strain on there website without a write up


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 18, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> A cooltube might help with temps if you haven't thought of that already


Yeah have looked. Got a few other bits to buy for next grow so want to try make the current setup work. Need to decide what will still be useful when I upgrade tent size before changing equipment, obviously cool tube will always be good to have but if I'm upping fan size it might not be necessary.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 18, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Is that UGORG 's disco biscuit ? Is it any good its the only strain on there website without a write up


Yes ugorg disco biscuit strains bostin found a keeper out of 4 seeds all 3 fems I got were solid...gonna pop the other 6 beans in the next week


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yes ugorg disco biscuit strains bostin found a keeper out of 4 seeds all 3 fems I got were solid...gonna pop the other 6 beans in the next week


Yea it definitely looks interesting how long did they take to flower ? have you tried any of their other strains


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 18, 2016)

My keeper was ready at 8 weeks and the other two went just past 9 weeks..haven't done any of there others before got 5 premier sweet in flower now tho


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My keeper was ready at 8 weeks and the other two went just past 9 weeks..haven't done any of there others before got 5 premier sweet in flower now tho


Nice man there's no information on there site for the premier sweet either how you finding it ? I Like the look of there physco sister but its sold out At the moment so I think I'm Going to go with disco biscuit and #1


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2016)

this gg4 is a good vape at 5 weeks, it forms buds like they are mature bu just swell up, weird but good weird and im loving the chem flav, its gonna yield too


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> this gg4 is a good vape at 5 weeks, it forms buds like they are mature bu just swell up, weird but good weird and im loving the chem flav, its gonna yield too


Couple of weeks and I'll have mine on the go, hope it's as good as they say. Had a small bit of it and liked it but well see, need to be good cos it all I'll be growing


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 18, 2016)

I wasn't too keen on it in the vape but loved it in a joint can't wait to get mine flipped lol...deffo a good yielder like u say all the buds are nice n plump even the lowers


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 18, 2016)

evening all hows it going just maken up some fishing rigs ready for tomorrow beer sniff sea and fish


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 18, 2016)

Sniff while you fish??


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 18, 2016)

yeh man


----------



## zeddd (Feb 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wasn't too keen on it in the vape but loved it in a joint can't wait to get mine flipped lol...deffo a good yielder like u say all the buds are nice n plump even the lowers


im definitely liking this gg4 grow and smoke wise, fat frosty stoney trippy buzzy good grow and good stone imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2016)

How hard would it be to do a line on a moving boat ffs lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 18, 2016)

Dunno about that, would end up calling it a day after a stripe and up sitting off at home lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> How hard would it be to do a line on a moving boat ffs lol


On that note... Has anyone tried them bullet snorters? Always said I'm gunna get one but never have. Be handy in town if they're any good.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 18, 2016)

not on a boat m8 shore fishing the car wont be too far away and be about 5 pm tomorrow we start mind i do wanna get a boat but need a big crop lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 18, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> On that note... Has anyone tried them bullet snorters? Always said I'm gunna get one but never have. Be handy in town if they're any good.


yeh i had one m8 only fit half a g in but got caught with it at a music event and got it taken off me ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2016)

You can


TopDogTHC said:


> On that note... Has anyone tried them bullet snorters? Always said I'm gunna get one but never have. Be handy in town if they're any good.


Nah wouldn't bother you cant get enough in a oner and twisting it 4 times to get a line a reet pain


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You can
> Nah wouldn't bother you cant get enough in a oner and twisting it 4 times to get a line a reet pain


And the fact there's an air hole on the back that the gear leaks out from


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> not on a boat m8 shore fishing the car wont be too far away and be about 5 pm tomorrow we start mind i do wanna get a boat but need a big crop lol


depending on what size ya want etc you can pick up a little fishing boat for less than a grand lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> On that note... Has anyone tried them bullet snorters? Always said I'm gunna get one but never have. Be handy in town if they're any good.


I've got one of those.

They're OK for powdered pub food but no good for proper, the damp fluffyness just clogs em up.

And like Don said, the bump is fucking tiny, you'd need 5-6 goes to get a lines worth.

A small vial with a spoon is best.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3611492



.......................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2016)

does no one do comedy coke nails anymore?





nah it's all yunguns banging to dubstep doing keys of Ket

fuckin youts


----------



## makka (Feb 19, 2016)

Just when you think you seen it all lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 19, 2016)

Some serious shovel that.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3611492


Wow she got some terpenoids on her then ain't she no wonder it stinks sooooo bad


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> depending on what size ya want etc you can pick up a little fishing boat for less than a grand lol


needs a car that can pull one plus the wife wants a caravan and the house finished lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 19, 2016)

Its Friday


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

The Colombian marching powder getting broke out the night then mate lol pics a laugh n a half haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2016)

What is it with all the newbies on the ponce all of a sudden?

Had some mug msg me earlier trying to ponce seeds as well


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 19, 2016)

Most likely. Need to do something this weekend. You on with much?


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

Fucking ponce away n throw shite at the moon u
skid marks behind your ears your heads that far up your arse


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Most likely. Need to do something this weekend. You on with much?


Nah I'm smoking a bit of pollen n having a dvd sesh lol ill leave the hard stuff till next weekend m I'll get naughty lol


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

Lol dangle a carrot all u want pal no donkey here 
N maybe your long serving members need to learn some decorum


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> Lol dangle a carrot all u want pal no donkey here
> N maybe your long serving members need to learn some decorum


Their hardly my long serving members now are they? And I thought he was quite pleasant with his answer.....did you really think coming on here and asking for cuts was goina get u anywhere? Don't u know tradings banned on here lol


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't act thick mate its a horrible trait.
quite pleasant....calling me a mug....that my friend delusion....
and yes I did considering I've noticed a lot of the same going on so you could likely be looking at a majority ban?

If you're gonna carry this on please at least be productive in what you're saying but bluntly I'm done ...Internet squabbles fs I'm annoyed I've even wasted my time writing this


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

I ain't acting thick m8 I generally am a bit thick lol, it's all a bit of fun and games ffs....what u got growing urself anyway? Still ain't getting no cuts off me tho


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I generally am a bit thick lol,


Poor MG can't help being Irish. 

Hotdog.


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

Show me a stoner who ain't lol

Growing a kush find out when budding what 1 lol n a trifle both few weeks into 12/12
what about yourself?
Lol I never asked u lol your like peed with a bag of sweeties haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Poor MG can't help being Irish.
> 
> Hotdog.
> 
> View attachment 3611689 View attachment 3611690


Lol, nice as usual dst


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> Show me a stoner who ain't lol
> 
> Growing a kush find out when budding what 1 lol n a trifle both few weeks into 12/12
> what about yourself?
> Lol I never asked u lol your like peed with a bag of sweeties haha


I ain't really thick tho, just thought I'd let on and bring myself to ur level ye know lol. Just chopped some cheese candy, blue cheese coming down soon and then it's all gg on the go.


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

You brought yourself down a level lol very good usually u aspire?

Boring strains tbh ...good smoke though
youre gonna end up bedding one of they ggs lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 19, 2016)

Aye nice looking hotdog DST, first time I've said that to a bloke lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> Fucking ponce away n throw shite at the moon u
> skid marks behind your ears your heads that far up your arse


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 19, 2016)

Any good vendors for diazepam lads?

On Dream Market I'm thinking of using one called legaleyez. Ships from uk, selling 50 x 10mg for £17. 

@theslipperbandit


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3611735


No feelings hurt
Merely stating an opinion on yourself
....can you see the clouds from up there?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 19, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> No feelings hurt
> Merely stating an opinion on yourself
> ....can you see the clouds from up there?


I can see why you got banned from the other place.....


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I can see why you got banned from the other place.....


 Tripping balls there pal ?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2016)

Any crack with u zeddd? No broke bones from the hols lol! U done any training or anything on these glue u got goin?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 19, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Any good vendors for diazepam lads?
> 
> On Dream Market I'm thinking of using one called legaleyez. Ships from uk, selling 50 x 10mg for £17.
> 
> @theslipperbandit


 zeus but he's pretty expensive but quality is guaranteed. Not 100% but check legaleyez on the fourm this he's ripped off a fee ppl but not sure


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> zeus but he's pretty expensive but quality is guaranteed. Not 100% but check legaleyez on the fourm this he's ripped off a fee ppl but not sure


He has decent feedback but that's easily faked, don't trust any feedback or reviews on the internet lol. Never thought to check the forums tho. Gunna take a look tomorrow. It's been playing up today and not opening new pages when I've been clicking the links.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 19, 2016)

Man hes totally legit. hes legit on every fecking market lol thats why his prices are so high hes consistent in quality


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man hes totally legit. hes legit on every fecking market lol thats why his prices are so high hes consistent in quality


Was on about legaleyez, can't find anything on the dm forum, but I googled him and apparently he sells fake Coke, the RC stuff. He's got bash advertised on dm at 425 an oz, was thinking of getting it and spinning it after ordering diazepam off him a few times but prob won't now lol. Thanks for pointing that out about the forum.

Not checked Zeus, but will now.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 19, 2016)

£1 a pill of Zues. Might still order the diazepam off legaleyez and order a small amount off Zues and see if there's a big difference. Imagine worse case scenario is they're under dosed off legaleyez but worth a punt for the price. Will let you know if I do. Thanks again, man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2016)

ukvaliumsupplier15 i think he's called i been using. I been using Zeus for years, recent month or two he's been taking a few more days in the post and last week he vanished out of stock and since he's been back he's not been keeping to his word on the bio which is not like him. if he says he's in action he has hands on and ready to post. 

I was waiting on an order when he went out of stock/vacation mode so was like wtf. msgs me saying he's back in action friday. bio said shop away on the previous wed. fishy as a whores knick knacks imo.

I think he may have sold his account. then again I'm a paranoid cunt when I've had no sleep.

Word to the wise don't be buying nowt that isn't in a blister pack


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah uk val supplier was my lad on agora hes fucking great for bulk orders.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Aye I thought it was yasel put me onto him. Fuckin cats had me up since 3.I've had a Cano and I'm just stoned not tired.

My 3x3 is a bit full lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Any crack with u zeddd? No broke bones from the hols lol! U done any training or anything on these glue u got goin?


yeah I did lst on the glue then at 2 weeks into flower I pinched and bent all the mains to 90 deg (about 8 mains from the lst) cos they were stretching too close to the gavita and it nukes anything that isn't 30 inches away fkin thing not complaining tbh. This light really needs turning down to 1kw otherwise the plants metabolise too quickly and u get pH drama in the root zone, but the glue seems to like a bit o bdsm and is doing well


----------



## makka (Feb 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ukvaliumsupplier15 i think he's called i been using. I been using Zeus for years, recent month or two he's been taking a few more days in the post and last week he vanished out of stock and since he's been back he's not been keeping to his word on the bio which is not like him. if he says he's in action he has hands on and ready to post.
> 
> I was waiting on an order when he went out of stock/vacation mode so was like wtf. msgs me saying he's back in action friday. bio said shop away on the previous wed. fishy as a whores knick knacks imo.
> 
> ...


I just ordered off Zeus and hulked upbenzos they seem OK and reply to messages both allowing escrow so I don't see the problem as long as I get refund which I've had before on DM


----------



## makka (Feb 20, 2016)

Any ways flipped the bitches two days ago will get a few pics up later when I'm at the spot 

Never ended up going hydro shop so got 4 in 4ltr pots they been in 3 weeks so need to pot them up asap an throwem under other 600 

Roll on may time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah was looking at hulk a while back myself. That's why I like dream market man u can extend the auto finalise by 6 days at at a time so handy for late arrivals n awhutrrivall that


makka said:


> I just ordered off Zeus and hulked upbenzos they seem OK and reply to messages both allowing escrow so I don't see the problem as long as I get refund which I've had before on DM


----------



## makka (Feb 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah was looking at hulk a while back myself. That's why I like dream market man u can extend the auto finalise by 6 days at at a time so handy for late arrivals n awhutrrivall that


Yeah is say DM is one of best and the forum seems OK too good advice and good/bad vendor list 
I like lol 
U had my 1st order go sour tho it never arrived an when I said I was gonna dispute it the fuka did it before me and I got coin out if escrow propa dodgy cunt he was lax tried calling me fed as well! N who from UK says feds? 5.0 or popo or wateve but English don't say feds in IMO lol it hurt mi feelings tbh lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Seriously hoping there's a delivery on my mat when I get in...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 20, 2016)

What are u waiting on man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Things...... Hahaha bars and valeries


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2016)

hows it going boys fucking leeds and wolfs let me down for 3k the wankers


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> hows it going boys fucking leeds and wolfs let me down for 3k the wankers


Dont think ya can blame leeds and wolves.. doubt they wrote ur bet ha lol..


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 20, 2016)

Well lads hows things


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2016)

well they could of played a better for the win lol


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 20, 2016)

Ey up what's cracking 
Many u have in your acca pompey?


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

Lads, out of curiosity can anyone tell me what would happen if you were caught growing? 
I remember back in the day it was a knee cap job, but I remember in Northern Ireland over say the last ten years, anyone caught growing large commercial scale seem to be released by the police....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> Ey up what's cracking
> Many u have in your acca pompey?


7 m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2016)

i had a another 7 and 9 with 3 wrong results im getting closer to a big win lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Lads, out of curiosity can anyone tell me what would happen if you were caught growing?
> I remember back in the day it was a knee cap job, but I remember in Northern Ireland over say the last ten years, anyone caught growing large commercial scale seem to be released by the police....


a caution lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 20, 2016)

Chippy on the way. Kebab, 10" pizza, 2 portions of chips and big bottle of pop comes as a meal deal for £10... Plan on scrannin the lot


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 20, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Chippy on the way. Kebab, 10" pizza, 2 portions of chips and big bottle of pop comes as a meal deal for £10... Plan on scrannin the lot


fatty


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> a caution lol


Are you serious? 

Is that for a set amount of plants? & I'd assume they confiscate the set up? 

If they're this slack, it'll be legal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Is that for a set amount of plants?


Sentencing guidelines start at 8 plants (under 9).


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Is that for a set amount of plants? & I'd assume they confiscate the set up?
> 
> If they're this slack, it'll be legal.


yup


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 20, 2016)

i got indian on the way


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Is that for a set amount of plants? & I'd assume they confiscate the set up?
> 
> If they're this slack, it'll be legal.


piss off worrying everyone with your para


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sentencing guidelines start at 8 plants (under 9).


Do those laws apply to Northern Ireland lad? 
Because, I mean guys are caught here with large scale set ups, 200+ plants....and they're home in time for dinner.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Do those laws apply to Northern Ireland lad?
> Because, I mean guys are caught here with large scale set ups, 200+ plants....and they're home in time for dinner.


Probably, they'll be U.K sentencing guidelines.


Lads getting caught with 200+ plant grows may well be home in time for dinner because they get bail (it's weed not smack).


But you certainly don't walk away from a 200+ plant grow with no charges.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> piss off worrying everyone with your para


Haha, Zeddd what's the craic lad? 
It come up in a general discussion today & it's something I can't find an answer to. 

Do you know anyone that was caught or what happens lad?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2016)

I heard about a guy over here caught with about 10 and a few clones and he got 2 years suspended.....just don't get caught


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2016)

@GreenJoker u this grow of urs on the go yet?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Haha, Zeddd what's the craic lad?
> It come up in a general discussion today & it's something I can't find an answer to.
> 
> Do you know anyone that was caught or what happens lad?


you will go to prison and get raped by a monster and become their bitch


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

Dura got caught with 9 twice, plus threatening a copper (jumped out of his flat with 2 big knifes in his hands thinking it was someone else).

He got a fine, community service and a suspended sentence.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't know what i did last night, but my right eye is puffy and sore as fuck! Any solutions for it beside ice etc.... i can't go into work with this


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> @GreenJoker u this grow of urs on the go yet?


I'm set up to start a run in March, I'm thinking about a second grow, to transplant outside late May. 
It'll be interesting, never attentpted an outdoor. But I hear fresian dew from Dutch passion thrives in our general Lat. 

How's the clones growing lad?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 20, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dura got caught with 9 twice, plus threatening a copper (jumped out of his flat with 2 big knifes in his hands thinking it was someone else).
> 
> He got a fine, community service and a suspended sentence.


IC3 got caught a few times in as many yearsiirc n he only got fines n community service etc


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you will go to prison and get raped by a monster and become their bitch


Haha, the trick is...liquid soap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> IC3 got caught a few times in as many yearsiirc n he only got fines n community service etc



He didn't get anything, no charges.

They never found any plants only equipment.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> Haha, the trick is...liquid soap


Baby oil, butter or lard.

Baby oil for the modern con.


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 20, 2016)

Saturday night takeaways galore 
I'm on the salt n chilli munch box


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2016)

baz got a wrist slap for 24 in a Wilma system with aircooled lights


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 20, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Baby oil, butter or lard.
> 
> Baby oil for the modern con.


Or the custard you get with your duff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

elastic-man said:


> Or the custard you get with your duff


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2016)

GreenJoker said:


> I'm set up to start a run in March, I'm thinking about a second grow, to transplant outside late May.
> It'll be interesting, never attentpted an outdoor. But I hear fresian dew from Dutch passion thrives in our general Lat.
> 
> How's the clones growing lad?


No roots yet but that's good cos I don't need them for a week or two yet


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i got indian on the way


Whats his name?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 20, 2016)

Last thing I read said up to 9 plants is a caution?


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 20, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Whats his name?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

A man who thinks he can fight covered in cold sticky custard obviously hasn't been to prison.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Last thing I read said up to 9 plants is a caution?



The first thing that comes into consideration is how many plants.

Then there are other factors adding to the minimum like is the production for personal use or with intent to supply? 
How sophisticated is the set up?
Do you have previous?

It all adds up.


----------



## makka (Feb 20, 2016)

I got an adult caution took two 1.2 tents and air cooled hoods 2 Wilma's 8 plants that was 3 year ago set straight back up duf location and still doing OK 
Few very close calls mind tho​


----------



## makka (Feb 20, 2016)

Touch wood! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2016)

gotta stash my grow, exo 7 weeks and gorilla glue, got inspection in new gaf, got a broken rib from that black run, shit im on the vino too much pain from lifting on cracked rib, lifes good tho tbh, got weed


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 20, 2016)

Bit of a ballache that zeddd


----------



## makka (Feb 20, 2016)

Gotta be done man and the weed defo helps z lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 20, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Bit of a ballache that zeddd


life man no bother just wish it was class A for all the shite im having to do ,lol


----------



## elastic-man (Feb 20, 2016)

Aye u stick toast on your elbows n cereal packs on your knees for padding aswell


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 20, 2016)

Ive seen in the last few yrs a few ppl getting cautioned for growing in the papers but id put money on it that they ratted out someone.


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive seen in the last few yrs a few ppl getting cautioned for growing in the papers but id put money on it that they ratted out someone.


Bingo.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 20, 2016)

Too often do those new to growing cannabis (even some who are experienced) tend to rely on "grow boosters" or extra nutrients with the thought that it will enhance the grow and flavor of their plants.


However, using these methods can often do more harm than good. An improper balance or excess of nutrients can cause a number of problems including "root burn" or "nitrogen/nutrient burn". This causes the roots and leaf edges to take on a burnt appearance (yellow to black). If you are a grower who is already seeing this problem and are using "grow boosters" or extra nutrients, you should stop immediately and flush the plant(s) with water to rid the excess.

What should be understood here is that these medical plants want to grow and will do so without any added enhancements or nutrients. When growing cannabis, it is important to remember that natural is the best way to go. As the human body thrives off of more natural means, so too do these plants. Furthermore, using "grow boosters" and/or extra nutrients to enhance the flavor of the cannabis actually has the opposite effect. These methods most often cause the taste to become harsh or bitter whereas more simple and natural means enable the plant to become more full-bodied, flavorful, and potent.

In order to grow more wisely, there are only a few things you need to know. First, ensure that you are using a pot that is about 11-18 litres (3-5 gallons) in size. Most hardware stores carry 3-5 gallon buckets that are ideal for this. Make sure that the grow pot/bucket is clean and properly sanitized to provide the healthiest home possible before adding the soil. Next, ensure that the soil has a proper NPK (Nitrogen, Phospherous, Potassium) balance. Each of these nutrients serves a specific purpose to the plant. Nitrogen enables proper growth of the plant itself. Phospherous is vital in the development of the roots, leaves, and ultimately the buds. Potassium ensures a strong plant that will grow with a resistance to molds and diseases. A proper NPK balance consists of Nitrogen-12, Phospherous-14, and Potassium-24 (N-12 P-14 K-24).

Last is the water. If at all possible, develop a system for collecting rain water as it is the best option for plants. If not possible, any water is fine as long as itsPh balance is correct. This Ph balance should be between 6.0 and 6.3 for optimal results. One of the ways "grow boosters" can harm plants is by severely disrupting a proper Ph balance. Ph testers can be purchased at inexpensive prices and are invaluable when ensuring the water you put into your plants is the best for them. Cannabis plants are strong and determined growers and can usually grow in any climate or surrounding. Following these three simple steps will result in plants that will grow strong and healthy, yielding potent and flavorful buds with absolutely no need for "grow boosters" or extra nutrients.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

My pal and I spose me grew up with a kid who was a right tear away nicking motors at 15. all sorts of charges, he's now a only a fucking rozzer ffs. anyway, he reckons now that the gov are having all their budgets cut by the tories, they haven't the time inclination or resource to go after even medium scale growers unless your gang related IE Vietnamese etc.

so long as the leccy isn't being fiddled it isn't worth the time money or effort to pursue he said. they pretty much only deal with violent crime these days. thatcher never dipped the plod you see, but Cameron thinks he can from top to bottom, even the brass. So they're working to rule and going for what they'll be able to convict for decent time vs money invested.

We've never had it so good boys.

my pal got a slap on the for 21 plants 2 month back. caution and that's it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive seen in the last few yrs a few ppl getting cautioned for growing in the papers but id put money on it that they ratted out someone.


fuck me you get a rattle up here, the blokes you work with want to see your charge sheet or you don't go anywhere near em. there's no deal cutting when they've got you bang to rights it's not the wire in blighty lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My pal and I spose me grew up with a kid who was a right tear away nicking motors at 15. all sorts of charges, he's now a only a fucking rozzer ffs. anyway, he reckons now that the gov are having all their budgets cut by the tories, they haven't the time inclination or resource to go after even medium scale growers unless your gang related IE Vietnamese etc.
> 
> so long as the leccy isn't being fiddled it isn't worth the time money or effort to pursue he said. they pretty much only deal with violent crime these days. thatcher never dipped the plod you see, but Cameron thinks he can from top to bottom, even the brass. So they're working to rule and going for what they'll be able to convict for decent time vs money invested.
> 
> ...


IMO as lenient as they can be over ur side of the water I think they still tend to be a bit harsh with sentencing over here, probly to do with all the paramitaries and shit.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me you get a rattle up here, the blokes you work with want to see your charge sheet or you don't go anywhere near em. there's no deal cutting when they've got you bang to rights it's not the wire in blighty lol


I know one lad that got busted with someone else's stuff, he tried to say he never got a charge sheet lmao, they were lenient on him for what he said he got caught with, I reckon he got caught with half what he claimed and had half stashed somewhere else the fucker....


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Too often do those new to growing cannabis (even some who are experienced) tend to rely on "grow boosters" or extra nutrients with the thought that it will enhance the grow and flavor of their plants.
> 
> 
> However, using these methods can often do more harm than good. An improper balance or excess of nutrients can cause a number of problems including "root burn" or "nitrogen/nutrient burn". This causes the roots and leaf edges to take on a burnt appearance (yellow to black). If you are a grower who is already seeing this problem and are using "grow boosters" or extra nutrients, you should stop immediately and flush the plant(s) with water to rid the excess.
> ...


Fuck off lemonhead, I grow in hydro


----------



## makka (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning lads 
All the talk of grassing has put me in a para state lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

E


Mastergrow said:


> I know one lad that got busted with someone else's stuff, he tried to say he never got a charge sheet lmao, they were lenient on him for what he said he got caught with, I reckon he got caught with half what he claimed and had half stashed somewhere else the fucker....


Exactly why we ask for the sheet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> IMO as lenient as they can be over ur side of the water I think they still tend to be a bit harsh with sentencing over here, probly to do with all the paramitaries and shit.


More likely to find some fucker with a rifle when the door goes through. Gang related they'll make life as hard as possible for them.


----------



## makka (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol even inside the bighouse people ask to see depos to prove your not a snake or a nonce and if you can't show ya fucked lol I seen a few people who never had received in time off brief and got messed up cause no one believed them or labelled a pedo and like 1 week later they proved it that's how fkd it all is


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> More likely to find some fucker with a rifle when the door goes through. Gang related they'll make life as hard as possible for them.


Plenty of busts goin on over here for it bein a small place, stories in the news weekly about these cannabis "factories" , since when was a 1 bed flat a factory ffs. Still busting the smallest of grows over here too it seems, wish they would just fuck right off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Less real crime for them.to look for over your way, the drugs going through are on like 30 boats, the royal navy have like 3-4. 1 gets done rest get through.


----------



## makka (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep throwem a bone and sail right through 
Reminds me of that film 
The business top film that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 21, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Too often do those new to growing cannabis (even some who are experienced) tend to rely on "grow boosters" or extra nutrients with the thought that it will enhance the grow and flavor of their plants.
> 
> 
> However, using these methods can often do more harm than good. An improper balance or excess of nutrients can cause a number of problems including "root burn" or "nitrogen/nutrient burn". This causes the roots and leaf edges to take on a burnt appearance (yellow to black). If you are a grower who is already seeing this problem and are using "grow boosters" or extra nutrients, you should stop immediately and flush the plant(s) with water to rid the excess.
> ...


nice copy n paste from the other UK thread lol, any reason for it as you havent included any explanation lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning reprobates, wk 9 day 1 of flower on the livers n bulb has decided to blow lol, convenient timing at least lol, spose i better start chopping em then lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 21, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> nice copy n paste from the other UK thread lol


Not to mention full of factual holes, it's 99% bullshit (which is on par for Lemon I suppose).


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2016)

There's a bust everyday in NL. First guy has just been given the right to grow 24 plants at home. He has aids and needs his meds. Another dude with MS I believe as well. Laughable how far we are behind the US in Europe. It's in the 2nd chamber for legalisation in NL...main reason. It costs to much per operation to bust someone and it eats into the Coffeeshop revenues. Nothing is done or changed these days unless it's for a monetary reason.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

how gutted would ya be http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3072631/Birmingham-man-misses-50k-payout-son-hits-Bet365-app-button.html


----------



## makka (Feb 21, 2016)

I would a cried and put mi kid up for adoption lol jk


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

yeh man he didnt even make his money bk still lost £3


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> how gutted would ya be http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3072631/Birmingham-man-misses-50k-payout-son-hits-Bet365-app-button.html


I'm calling BS. Who doesn't have a lock on their phone? He'd of had to unlock it, click on the betting app out all the others then scroll to cash out. 

Prob did it himself by accident and invented this story to let everyone know he could of won 50k without looking like a dickhead lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 21, 2016)

And even if it is true it serves him right. It'd of been better if the kid had wasted more money too. He's setting a good example to a 3 year old by gambling, probs thinks he's a top lad full of banter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

right lets get down his gaff pitchforks lit and get him telt. ffs you tried taking a phone off a 2 yer old haha. my mates got one with no sim in so his lass can't fuck nowt up


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Ye im always jackin stuff off sprogs, easy targets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

It's the mothers you've to watch man. Scary fuckers


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> baz got a wrist slap for 24 in a Wilma system with aircooled lights


Definitely depends on how they catch you I reckon. If you have been grassed or there is some suspicion of supply you're fucked. I have a mate. Few years ago he had attempted break in during day. Alarm went off. Scumbag legs it. Cops come round. Look in conservatory window. Large bong and stash box on the table. His wife comes home. They find 12 plants and about 15 clones in the shed. They went through the house looking for bags or scales. Nothing.they checked his bank records. He never sold anyway. He got caution


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

fuck me city getting smashed any u boys have any bets on


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> fuck me city getting smashed any u boys have any bets on


Nope didn bet but city were 7/2 before the game


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Evenin all .... just havin a beer at home watchin spanish football delighted real mad drew ha... any1 up to much?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

yeh i had city to win with btts but still won £20 with both teams to score in first half


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 21, 2016)

At least ya got sumtin bak


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

yeh man money for the kitty as they say tuesday hopefully get a better win


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yea barca -2 against aresnal shud be a good bet


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

haha if only barca 3-1


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nah im thinkin like 3 or 4 nil ha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Might get slated again, but they are what they are....

Chopped second plant today. Got two remaining, one that's got better bigger looking buds on and one that was outside that's airyer than the first one.

Left the tiny bits on but they will be going into a butter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Wait til yet puffin that first cone thinking aye fuck them lot online.


----------



## makka (Feb 21, 2016)

Am so glad I never tried autos man no offence like but all that effort an £ for that return but it's all practice I guess 

Hope it nice 4 ya mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 21, 2016)

yeh i learnt my lession never again still got 4 seeds


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 21, 2016)

Should of raised the pots earlier but completely forgot was worrying about space to much lol.


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 22, 2016)

@TopDogTHC 
I would have left them a bit longer.
From my limited experience of autos, it's never going to be nice uppy weed. It just not potent enough. I had 3 but I left one once cos it was at the back of my space. Didn't want to risk moving the near ready plants in front. The first 2 weren't great. The 3rd was easy 60-70 % Amber. And was way nicer IMO. Still not worth growing but better


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

Just letting a few lads know that Zeus is package land today so he must still be kosher so yours probz will to had me on a para other day don thought I was gonna get ripped lol floating away now tho lol


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

Time for a zoot put cherry on the cake lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 22, 2016)

Zeus is great man u can always guarantee its gonna be on point. How many did u get...man id love a strip right about now


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @TopDogTHC
> I would have left them a bit longer.
> From my limited experience of autos, it's never going to be nice uppy weed. It just not potent enough. I had 3 but I left one once cos it was at the back of my space. Didn't want to risk moving the near ready plants in front. The first 2 weren't great. The 3rd was easy 60-70 % Amber. And was way nicer IMO. Still not worth growing but better


Id got them as a replacement cause they didn't have what I wanted and didn't realise that they were autos until a week or so in lol. Photos def sound better for what I want and what you can do with them, but autos obvs work for some people as that's all they grow. 

I'd chopped the first on clear to cloudy, chopped second on cloudy and gunna chop last two on cloudy to amber. It's made it easier for drying.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Just letting a few lads know that Zeus is package land today so he must still be kosher so yours probz will to had me on a para other day don thought I was gonna get ripped lol floating away now tho lol


I'm gunna give legaleyez a try, I'll let yas know the outcome. Just waiting for online banking password to come. Hopefully here today.


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I'm gunna give legaleyez a try, I'll let yas know the outcome. Just waiting for online banking password to come. Hopefully here today.


There fake off legaleyes mate


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 22, 2016)

makka said:


> There fake off legaleyes mate


is this off AB?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

makka said:


> There fake off legaleyes mate


Id read his Coke was. Someone suggested ukvaliumsuppiler15 or similar a few pages back and the prices were ok so will try him instead.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 22, 2016)

Ukval is good man hes a sound lad


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

26.50 for 50 it'll be with delivery.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 22, 2016)

If u buy 70+ boxes he does great prices...think his offers start at 20+boxes if u pm him. Got so shit faces on his tac that id forgotten id trimmed a whole crop lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

How much you looking at for 20 boxes? Probs be to much to me but have people ask about em now and again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> How much you looking at for 20 boxes? Probs be to much to me but have people ask about em now and again


send him a pm on on the market n find out bud.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll get an order in first and see how it goes. Thought I'd be ordering today but online password hasn't come. It's addictive looking on that site tho man I can sit there for ages looking through all the deals haha.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 22, 2016)

£190 for 2 oz?? is that guy legit? CHEST. £95 an oz, fuckin' too cheap imo


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

What's that for? Who is it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2016)

I ordered an oz from Mexico a while back, £40 lol, all that arrived tho was a letter from uk border force, was worth a try like at 40 quid


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I ordered an oz from Mexico a while back, £40 lol, all that arrived tho was a letter from uk border force, was worth a try like at 40 quid


Nice little scam, £40 for every letter you post out lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Nice little scam, £40 for every letter you post out lol


No scam about it m8, was a genuine letter from border force stating something like 40gs of weed, cunts must have weighed package and all


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm pretty certain I was legit anyway lol, who am I to know tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

lmao why would ya be buying mexi brick MG ?!?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> No scam about it m8, was a genuine letter from border force stating something like 40gs of weed, cunts must have weighed package and all


What i meant was.....im sure your order was genuine etc but can you imagine how easy it would be just to get a copy of the letter n send that to ppl instead of their "oz" lol, you would then be on £40 for every letter u sent out lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao why would ya be buying mexi brick MG ?!?


Hahaha, at 40 quid m8? U wanna see the shit people will buy over here, could def have made some coin off it. Was a bit out of curiosity too to see what it would have been like, shit probly but 40 quid! That would get ye about 2.5 grms here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

worth a punt for 40 notes lad. probably easier getting weed/hash from netherlands via UK but I wouldn't know about that sort of thing now....


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 22, 2016)

What holes yorkybar


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2016)

Was a few years ago now, might even have been sr1


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Nice little scam, £40 for every letter you post out lol


Belter idea that.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm pretty certain I was legit anyway lol, who am I to know tho


Just picked up some Mexican fire there, I'll do it at £35 an oz


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

All I need is your bank account details, sort code and security number??? Slide into my dms


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Fuckin Monday n the flabs is out


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Fuckin Monday n the flabs is out


Dnt be lettin ur misses bleed on ya like that man  lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Dnt be lettin ur misses bleed on ya like that man  lol


Good timing there anyway hahaha was blessed with the red Russians yesterday


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Fuckin Monday n the flabs is out


Wtf u been ya been finger banginwhile sh on lmao


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Is right lad put an old towel down Hahahaha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> shit its 10


Bed time then fella, ya don't want to miss the bingo outing tomorrow


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Bed time then fella, ya don't want to miss the bingo outing tomorrow


no grow talk after 10 used to be the rules, but u wouldn't know that being a new grower auto type


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> no grow talk after 10 used to be the rules, but u wouldn't know that being a new grower auto type


Well strictly speaking the posts were before 10, but I respect me elders so I'll take this on board mate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Well strictly speaking the posts were before 10, but I respect me elders so I'll take this on board mate


well this thread maybe isn't for you then, prob best bet is to go to the auto section they are boss with autos and drying etc so ive heard lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> well this thread maybe isn't for you then, prob best bet is to go to the auto section they are boss with autos and drying etc so ive heard lol


This thread is the only for me. I'm English and proud. Dunno what you're fronting brother


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Zedd, do you want me to prove my worth? I'll show my wrap sheet if so. No bother lads.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Zedd, do you want me to prove my worth? I'll show my wrap sheet if so. No bother lads.


Cancelled me actual sheet but


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll dm or if necessary


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

Cctv pic lol


----------



## makka (Feb 22, 2016)

Wel hope post man fetches another nice surprise tomorow lol

Night lads


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 22, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Cancelled me actual sheet but


I'd hate to see the state of your sheets if that shit hole in the back ground is anything to go by!!


----------



## GreenJoker (Feb 22, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> I'd hate to see the state of your sheets if that shit hole in the back ground is anything to go by!!


Reminds me of the 90's


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Bit pissed no harm intended


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 22, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> I'd hate to see the state of your sheets if that shit hole in the back ground is anything to go by!!


Haha fair play actually that's some shitty side table , I agree it's bang out of order, can assure the sheets are clean tho.

But that reminds me, you're built like a sheet. Is that snide adidas jumper still wearing you or have you eaten since?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad we're all back to our friendly ways hahah.

Looks like a scene off trainspotting topdog good work lad hahaha


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 23, 2016)

Times are hard when u haven't even a note to sniff thru lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Times are hard when u haven't even a note to sniff thru lol


Lend me a 5er pal. haha. Another good observation tho. 

Ya know I used to have to initial a note when there's a few people about so no fucker gives it the old "sorry lad thought it was mine".


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Glad we're all back to our friendly ways hahah.
> 
> Looks like a scene off trainspotting topdog good work lad hahaha


Haha all I can think of is underworld born slippy. I put my card in the cash machine and there was that much gear stuck to it it blasted that song out


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

Then I tried to withdraw a score and it played perfect day and spat the card back out


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> View attachment 3614420
> Cctv pic lol


lol, take away the floorboards, ducting, mylar and anything but the plants n lights n you have got an idea of what my first grow looked like lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Haha all I can think of is underworld born slippy. I put my card in the cash machine and there was that much gear stuck to it it blasted that song out


I'm forever pulling my card out and finding shit stuck to it, the bars just laugh, that's the classy establishments i roll in. lol the one's where you're unrolling notes in the bar queue...

♫ MEGA MEGA WHITE THING! ♫


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol, take away the floorboards, ducting, mylar and anything but the plants n lights n you have got an idea of what my first grow looked like lmao


mine was an alcove with a sheet over it, bare bulb 600 wired up by my 'sparky' mate, ballast screwed to the back off a set of draws that if you touched it would give you a jolt. ah man i miss my cowboy ways.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Out of interest what seedbanks do people use other than Attitude as they have proper shit freebies n offers currently?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


proper flashback to my teenage years there lol, used to be played everywhere lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> proper flashback to my teenage years there lol, used to be played everywhere lol


Lol, really.

How old are you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

You'd need to be pushing 50.

White Lines came out in 1983 and hit the UK charts in 1984.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, really.
> 
> How old are you?


35 in a few months mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> 35 in a few months mate


So your teenage years were the very late 90's early naughty's.

Nearly 20 years after White Lines came out.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So your teenage years were the very late 90's early naughty's.
> 
> Nearly 20 years after White Lines came out.


well whether it was my teenage years or just slightly before that it was played on the radio a shit ton when i was growing up lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> it was played on the radio a shit ton when i was growing up lol



Yeah, before you were 5. lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah, before you were 5. lol


nah it was still being played (occasionally) on the radio down this way til the mid 90`s when i was at secondary school, alongside Aerosmith/Run DMC -walk this way (which was released even earlier in 77)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> nah it was still being played (occasionally) on the radio down this way til the mid 90`s when i was at secondary school, alongside Aerosmith/Run DMC -walk this way (which was released even earlier in 77)


Aye cos it's a Grand Master Flash classic, the man's a Hall of Fame'r.


Run-DMC covered Areosmith's 'Walk This Way' in 1986.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye cos it's Grand Master Flash classic, the man's a Hall of Fame'r.
> 
> 
> Run-DMC covered Areosmith's 'Walk This Way' in 1986.


yeah unfortunately down this way we had to put up with both versions constantly being played lol( both 77 original n run dmc cover later)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Actually thinking about it.......they were still playing songs from the Shadows in the late 80`s/early 90`s lol.....oh n the Gypsy Kings lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah unfortunately down this way we had to put up with both versions constantly being played lol( both 77 original n run dmc cover later)


Run-DMC are credible, Aerosmith are not even proper fucking rockers, it's that pansy big hair shit with no balls.

Why would they subject you to the torture of the original Aerosmith track? Cunts! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Actually thinking about it.......they were still playing songs from the Shadows in the late 80`s/early 90`s lol.....oh n the Gypsy Kings lmao



Fuck me.

Thank god I was born in Leeds!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> Thank god I was born in Leeds!


Bet you never thought you would say that eh? lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Bet you never thought you would say that eh? lmao


No man, I'm fucking proud of my city.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

We turned out these boys for a start..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

...........


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man, I'm fucking proud of my city.


I quite like the pub/boat thing on the roundabout but other than that its just another Uni city to me lol, they all look/feel the same etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I quite like the pub/boat thing on the roundabout but other than that its just another Uni city to me lol, they all look/feel the same etc


I don't mean proud as in a place to go, I mean the contribution the city has given to the country's culture over the years.

If we're talking music then Leeds and Manchester without a doubt stand above all others.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

I've not actually been to Leeds in a while now to be honest.

I was supposed to going clothes shopping today but meh, house needs cleaning and the sun is out. lol


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'd need to be pushing 50.
> 
> White Lines came out in 1983 and hit the UK charts in 1984.


Mate I was brought up on goldis 
I kno every word n im only late 20s lol 
I miss the times man

The a 1.2 tent on its side up their to and a 8 pot auto with 250 ltr butt its a work in progres lol 3 600s too lmao roof must glow
With heat 

I like dr dre new tune. ANIMALS.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2016)

you lot are fukin lucky, this is what we had to grow up to, cunts


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'd need to be pushing 50.
> 
> White Lines came out in 1983 and hit the UK charts in 1984.


And I just lost my virginity, lol.....loved the Utah Saints as well. Great video.

Use to try (try being the operative word lol) and Break Dance to this one. Cousin in London sent me a mixed tape with this and a whole lot of other stuff, Whodini and others. I was like, holy shit this is amazing.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you lot are fukin lucky, this is what we had to grow up to, cunts View attachment 3614679


lol.
Poor lads where getting humped by their manager fukky fat kid fiddler. Mates of mine came from Tranent and knew these lads.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

So then ppl, 600W HPS bulbs, mainly for flowering but the occasional week or so of veg here n there, what are people reccomendations? I have always used the dual spectrum bulbs but got given a "whiter" bulb from a mate for the last few runs n yield is definetely down so dont want one of those again lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So then ppl, 600W HPS bulbs, mainly for flowering but the occasional week or so of veg here n there, what are people reccomendations? I have always used the dual spectrum bulbs but got given a "whiter" bulb from a mate for the last few runs n yield is definetely down so dont want one of those again lol



Cheapest 600w HPS bulbs my local shop sells at the time which at the moment is official Lumii ones for £12 a pop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you lot are fukin lucky, this is what we had to grow up to, cunts View attachment 3614679



Is that the Bay City Rollers?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol, yep.


Just Googled it.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

Philips son-t's have always done me well.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 23, 2016)

yeh i use what ever lol sunblaster lumii just got a phytolite with this new ballast i brought


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

thankfully I'm a young ish pup and remember early rap as being tupac and biggie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

the office is currently listening to ODG got your money at full tilt with the accountant in the back room.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thankfully I'm a young ish pup and remember early rap as being tupac and biggie.


yeah man they had all those private jails in US that needed filling, so began the psyop imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

psyop, lol you smoke too much man Rodney King started that shit man.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Easy e was injected wi aids I believe that me


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Always vegged with hps so couldnt compare mate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> psyop, lol you smoke too much man Rodney King started that shit man.


ha ha man but there is a connection, 
"According to public analysis from Bloomberg, the largest holder in Corrections Corporation of America is Vanguard Group Incorporated. Interestingly enough, Vanguard also holds considerable stake in the media giants determining this country’s culture. In fact, Vanguard is the third largest holder in both Viacom and Time Warner. Vanguard is also the third largest holder in the GEO Group, whose correctional, detention and community reentry services boast 101 facilities, approximately 73,000 beds and 18,000 employees. Second nationally only to Corrections Corporation of America, GEO’s facilities are located not only in the United States but in the United Kingdom, Australia and South Africa.

You may be thinking, “Well, Vanguard is only the third largest holder in those media conglomerates, which is no guarantee that they’re calling any shots.” Well, the number-one holder of both Viacom and Time Warner is a company called Blackrock. Blackrock is the second largest holder in Corrections Corporation of America, second only to Vanguard, and the sixth largest holder in the GEO Group"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Easy e was injected wi aids I believe that me



LMAO.

He was shagging around with no protection, as everybody was back then.

There's no conspiracy surrounding Eazy-E's death, it's even in the movie (where Cube is played by Cube's son).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

no doubt they're turning the money mill that is the prison system. they gave crack to the ghetto's man.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Look how many he fkd tho but no reported having it an he didnt have hiv it was straight out aids even docs said it was strange 

APPARENTLY lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

Malibu at these bells


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Look how many he fkd tho but no reported having it an he didnt have hiv it was straight out aids even docs said it was strange
> 
> APPARENTLY lol



You can't have AIDS without being infected with HIV mate, it's an impossibility. 

HIV is the actual virus you get infected with while AIDS is a descriptive term for the symptoms (syndrome) during late stage infection.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no doubt they're turning the money mill that is the prison system. they gave crack to the ghetto's man.


5.20 a week in lancaster castle they paid me for cleaning propa money mills imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

we'll be shouting one less and whurlstaaaaar next lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> 5.20 a week in lancaster castle they paid me for cleaning propa money mills imo


Lancaster you say? Might know that place.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can't have AIDS without being infected with HIV mate, it's an impossibility.
> 
> HIV is the actual virus you get infected with while AIDS is a descriptive term for the symptoms (syndrome) during late stage infection.


Ye thats what I thought but he had regular blood tests an stuf regular cause he somat else an never picked up the hiv then when he colapsed in studio hospital found ful aids there was no development if u will lol 
But ye I undestand hiv is aids when hiv as devoloped. Into it 

Was the not an man made thing of aids? I probs be wrong cba googlin lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Was the not an man made thing of aids? I probs be wrong cba googlin lol



Yes.

Man made by the Yanks for a eugenics and population control agenda, the patent is out there and is no secret any more.

It came from a US lab via work on monkey Leukaemia.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Lancaster you say? Might know that place.


 U prob remember c wing if u was the when I was I was the guy brewing hooch with that lifer and selin on wing I fel down metal steps an broke my finger pised lol wel I was infamous after that lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

never go full tinfoil hat man.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.
> 
> Man made by the Yanks for a eugenics and population control agenda, the patent is out there and is no secret any more.
> 
> It came from a US lab via work on monkey Leukaemia.


Thats what I think someone got him with lol


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never go full tinfoil hat man.


Im considering it don I wont lie or a culinder may work better lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

nah man they can snipe cray cray thoughts through those holes. if spaghetti can get in you could be calling us all lizard men by tea time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never go full tinfoil hat man.


Me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

fuckin all of yas hahahaaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

I know you love a conspiracy theory yorkie. am just tryna keep it light, yanking chains n shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

The HIV thing is legit.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> U prob remember c wing if u was the when I was I was the guy brewing hooch with that lifer and selin on wing I fel down metal steps an broke my finger pised lol wel I was infamous after that lmao


Nah wasn't in the jug. Just Lancaster in general. Lovely place.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Thats what I think someone got him with lol


I doubt they had it in for him that much.

They only discovered it 10 years before he died. lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know you love a conspiracy theory yorkie. am just tryna keep it light, yanking chains n shit.


Bush did 9/11


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I doubt they had it in for him that much.
> 
> They only discovered it 10 years before he died. lol


Probs am yorkie lad lol


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I doubt they had it in for him that much.
> 
> They only discovered it 10 years before he died. lol


But think how much power and influence he had and people who had to pay him royalties on songs they make dr dre for one 

It just bogles my head 

Trust nothing lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Bush did 9/11


It started waaaaaaaay before that.


Back with Cuba, I've read the declassified's.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It started waaaaaaaay before that.
> 
> 
> Back with Cuba, I've read the declassified's.


Me heads chocker as it is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> But think how much power and influence he had and people who had to pay him royalties on songs they make dr dre for one
> 
> It just bogles my head
> 
> Trust nothing lmao



Erm no.

Cube wrote E's bars for him and Dre produced the tracks.

Cube not getting paid for writing is why he left to go solo.


Do you know anything about NWA?


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Nah wasn't in the jug. Just Lancaster in general. Lovely place.


Shithole if u ask me im glad they close it down wake up to puddles on floor cuz they wouldnt fix windows 
Good riddens


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Me heads chocker as it is


At your leisure .......

'Operation Northwoods', the false flag that kicked off the Cuban war.

http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/northwoods.html


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Erm no.
> 
> Cube wrote E's bars for him and Dre produced the tracks.
> 
> ...


Lol I seen the film an watched many interviews online even his own family believed it was suspect 
Ez still rapped after they all fellout hence ez diss track to dr dre


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Ez still rapped after they all fellout hence ez diss track to dr dre


Yeah all of 2 EP's containing 13 tracks in total, he was dead 2 years after the split.

The diss track EP was the last thing he made.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Thats true

I wonder if dre still has to pay his family royalties. Or was it spuashed with his death?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 23, 2016)

Night gents I'm goosed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

take the blue pill!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> I wonder if dre still has to pay his family royalties. Or was it spuashed with his death?



Oh ffs......


Nobody ever had to pay E any royalties because Cube wrote the lyrics and Dre produced the music (they get royalties).

E gets paid because he owns the company.

.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> take the blue pill!



The fucking eyes on that maniac!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

Dolly Parton made more money out of the royalties she earned from Whitney Houston's version of 'I will always love you' than she ever did singing it herself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

if his cock wasn't micro you'd be able to see his boner looking at the minions around him


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

Right I've made a brew, loaded the bong, slung the windows open.

And Cypress Hill is getting blasted while I clean up a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

good fucking work!


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Right I've made a brew, loaded the bong, slung the windows open.
> 
> And Cypress Hill is getting blasted while I clean up a bit.


I fucking love CH. saw them early 90's in Brixton Academy. The tour was supposed to end in AMS the night before but they added the last nights in London. Flava flav was with them in AMS but they said he had some trouble at the airport, as he was lighting a fat spliff. Was cool cos at the end they smashed up the decks. They were supported by some old skool scratchers - Lords of the underground


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh ffs......
> 
> 
> Nobody ever had to pay E any royalties because Cube wrote the lyrics and Dre produced the music (they get royalties).
> ...


Fuk knows then as far as I was aware ez got a percentage of everything dre made under contract for life im sure ez ripped him about in a few interviews on tv

Eitherway doesnt matter now he brown bread


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2016)

orite fellas,
fukin cant do it no more need to start up again this skint lark is killing me... still got 10 months left on injunction but fukit aint run owt real sine nov14 and the poverty is real,lmao,,fuk


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh well no mail today maybe tomoz


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Oh well no mail today maybe tomoz


ur ontop mate clean house and move to belize


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Get ya seeds popin lad lol 
Slap on wrist man haha


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

IC3M4L3 said:


> ur ontop mate clean house and move to belize


Lol its not my house


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol its not my house


yeh but they know its for u tho,,,, u can get flights to belize cheap

not slap on wrist for me pal,im on cc injunction,


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

IC3M4L3 said:


> yeh but they know its for u tho,,,, u can get flights to belize cheap
> 
> not slap on wrist for me pal,im on cc injunction,


Lmao 
ccinjuction?
U mean suspended sentence or prison lisence? 

I thought ccinjunction was a ccj for debt lol


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Shit im movin then ha they have spy drones tho! 
Im taking my foil hat jus incase


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Lmao
> ccinjuction?
> U mean suspended sentence or prison lisence?
> 
> I thought ccinjunction was a ccj for debt lol



county court injunction not to-
possess cannabis
sell cannabis
smoke cannabis
grow cannabis
get anyone else to sell,grow,possess cannabis for me.

ive already been breached twice for reorts of the smell of cannabis at my home, hence n ot smoking a joint for the past 5 months, had to quit coz it was literally not worth the aggro


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

IC3M4L3 said:


> orite fellas,
> fukin cant do it no more need to start up again this skint lark is killing me...




.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I fucking love CH. saw them early 90's in Brixton Academy. The tour was supposed to end in AMS the night before but they added the last nights in London. Flava flav was with them in AMS but they said he had some trouble at the airport, as he was lighting a fat spliff. Was cool cos at the end they smashed up the decks. They were supported by some old skool scratchers - Lords of the underground


I'd love to see em, I'm a big fan.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Feb 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........


just gunna wing it man, i haave all equipment just need beans or cuts so gunna get onnit i think, messaged u on othe thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

Id have loved to see them when they were still hungry.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

I saw them in Glasgow in the early nineties. Was a good show, was for the release of Black Sunday....although none of their albums have been as good as Cypress Hill, their first album. B Real was up on stage telling people to stop smoking tobacco in their joints, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone listen to the spin off psycho real stuff. Some was pretty good. 

I saw wutang in Manchester and Glasgow and both times were dog egg. Tired set, too stoned. 

Wish Newcastle had a hip hop scene, shit a music that isn't hardcore techno gabba or student nights would do. Got to go to Nottingham to hear half decent nights on and then they're all tooled up ganstarr bruvs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been wanting to hire an office block floor out in toon to put a rave on for ages. Plenty empty but its be proper not legal. And a good chance it'd be taxed. Tho not with the eight involvement.

Sorta place us older types who like listening to music being off our nut in peace. Hahah


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyone listen to the spin off psycho real stuff. Some was pretty good.
> 
> I saw wutang in Manchester and Glasgow and both times were dog egg. Tired set, too stoned.
> 
> Wish Newcastle had a hip hop scene, shit a music that isn't hardcore techno gabba or student nights would do. Got to go to Nottingham to hear half decent nights on and then they're all tooled up ganstarr bruvs lol


Loads of hip hop acts in Dam but they are often a bit wishy washy as the artists like you said are always too stoned. Saw EPMD a few years ago and they were awesome. Looked a bit rounder but still on point.

Edit. Seen Kool Keith and kut master Kurt a few times as well bit the last time was terrible. Kool Keith tried to get some bird on stage and she just blanked him...he then went onto basically talk shit about having sex with grannies and just total nonsense....I was looking at my mate like. Wtf is he going on about, dude lost the plot.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

I can imagine it now lol...


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

IC3M4L3 said:


> county court injunction not to-
> possess cannabis
> sell cannabis
> smoke cannabis
> ...


Fuck me screwed u their man feel for u I really do its like a fkin weed asbo ! 
I been round mate and thats first I ever heard that 

I was on a ban not to enter any motor propeled vehicle except an ambulance lol they just make it up as they go along ffs cuntz!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 23, 2016)

Jesus makka u gangsta bro lol


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Starting to fill out and begin the stretch 
Gona start tying down tomorow I think control the height an open m up a lil


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 23, 2016)

I know a lad that was caught with stuff that was on some thing that meant he couldn't smoke anymore or go to jail, had to do regular drug test to prove he hadn't had a smoke. He hit the drink and got up to more shit than before lol


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus makka u gangsta bro lol


Lol why u nutta I fwt these was normal things ha 
Im a good lad now jus farm


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I know a lad that was caught with stuff that was on some thing that meant he couldn't smoke anymore or go to jail, had to do regular drug test to prove he hadn't had a smoke. He hit the drink and got up to more shit than before lol


I remember getin arested for check this lol 
Failing to leave a prohibet area were a gathering was bein held 
On my own Doorstep ffs!!
Got it threw out in court tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 23, 2016)

Youre a ruffian lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 23, 2016)

You guys do know that all irish ppl see u lads the same like all Caucasian ppl can't tell the difference between Asians. You all pretty much look like this to us


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

Happy days


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Youre a ruffian lol


Lmao am not mate honest just wise and seen a lit young selling class a at 13 buts it's all along time ago and behind me now lol thank fk to met some REAL ruffians along the long way haha 

U ever order off that stealthmeds lax mate?


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You guys do know that all irish ppl see u lads the same like all Caucasian ppl can't tell the difference between Asians. You all pretty much look like this to us


Lol I won't say what we think of the Irish


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You guys do know that all irish ppl see u lads the same like all Caucasian ppl can't tell the difference between Asians. You all pretty much look like this to us


Ha lol .... slipper man wats up


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol I won't say what we think of the Irish


Oh wats that ???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 23, 2016)

Not used stealthmeds myself.


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Oh wats that ???


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not used stealthmeds myself.


Peons come tomoz if not only a tenna lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> View attachment 3615068


A spud to stick in ur mouth, Guinness can up ur ass and knife and fork cos I'll cut u up and fuckin eat ye lol, that's irish for ye


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 23, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy days


Arsenal played well against them with some good chances, couldn't keep that bastard messi back tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> View attachment 3615068


Ha ha ur a lauf


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Arsenal played well against them with some good chances, couldn't keep that bastard messi back tho


He is unreal man ... ive been to a good few games now an watchin wat he does of the ball is crazy man


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Ha ha ur a lauf


U kno why cuz im half Irish lol 
Dad was full but lost some accent with time


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> U kno why cuz im half Irish lol
> Dad was full but lost some accent with time


So is every1 so piss of and jump on another on diff 1 ... ha


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyway stoned to death ( not crack) lol so im off 

Later lads and another safe day tomorrow


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> So is every1 so piss of and jump on another on diff 1 ... ha


Are they? So were related '! 
Tellin mi Maa we can add to list u got a caravan?


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Are they? So were related '!
> Tellin mi Maa we can add to list u got a caravan?


No just a horse box...


----------



## makka (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol
That will do she said your in just fetch your own spuds haha

Right im off u counts


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 23, 2016)

Any how just havin a few drinks.. 

Thinkin bout bookin barcelona the wknd champs league final is on ha ..

I think theyl be in the final and i know its on in milan. but if they do win it barcelona city will go fckn nuts.


----------



## makka (Feb 24, 2016)

Morning lads An to another safe day


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Morning all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2016)

What the craic lads.finally potted up the 2nd gg4 cutting that didnt come rooted.she took some tlc but shes rooted so next run its 2 gg4 n 2 of whatever turns out well from this run.


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 24, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Any how just havin a few drinks..
> 
> Thinkin bout bookin barcelona the wknd champs league final is on ha ..
> 
> I think theyl be in the final and i know its on in milan. but if they do win it barcelona city will go fckn nuts.


I happened to be in Milan in 2003 when they beat Juve in champ league at Old Trafford after extra time on penalties Never seen anything like it.
Every car had some cunt hanging out of it waving a flag. 6am next morning in my hotel you could still hear car horns blaring.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2016)

I was in Spain 6 year ago, when they won the world cup it was nuts. fuck me seems a life time away that. cities gridlocked, I think they partied til we left the following week


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2016)

Was in the post office today so got a few tv licence stamps n daaaamn it looks super easy to forge the stamps,no hologram or serial number on em just the stamp with 4e printed on it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Was in the post office today so got a few tv licence stamps n daaaamn it looks super easy to forge the stamps,no hologram or serial number on em just the stamp with 4e printed on it


Why the fuck would you pay for a TV licence?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2016)

Because rules are great


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Because rules are great


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2016)

I havnt paid for a tv licence for 20 years, just tell em to fuk off basically tho it helps if u do it nicely, basic point is...wheres the fkin contract, lmao they cant do you and they cant access ur property unless u agree


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well lads hows things... any1 know wat oxycodone is like or is it any use ???


----------



## makka (Feb 24, 2016)

They are a morphine based pain killer I think mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hows things... any1 know wat oxycodone is like or is it any use ???


Speaking of pills, ain't seen rambo about lately


----------



## makka (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol knows thievery knowledge him
Almost to nonged to type Me lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yea man aint seen him in a while mite drop him a mail... me mate was offerin sum of me them tabs cause his aul 1 broke her hip and got them so taut id ask the experts in here ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ohh and there immediate release and 5mg


----------



## scoobyrubyroo (Feb 24, 2016)

all right there..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2016)

Only 5mg? Pop 2 at least


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2016)

I think he was more into the 80 mg tbh


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

How doin Lad
Fk knows what that message was On about few back last night lol

Sure it was ment to say ramob knows his oxys lol

That vendor who gave me refund well only git a letter Off royal mail.saying they at depo sender didn't pay enough postage lol u think I should keep them or tell him? And pay? The cunt called me FEDS tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2016)

Pay the postage or else theyll open it but complain n show the pic


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

I've already paid it lax an have them here 
I think I should message him explain HIS mistake and just pay him the bits? 
The dispute is closed last week and forgot then I just got that royal mail.slip today lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2016)

Message him n let him know.hell probably offer extra on next order which you probably wouldnt take but u never know.if he calls u a fed again write a review on ur experience


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Message him n let him know.hell probably offer extra on next order which you probably wouldnt take but u never know.if he calls u a fed again write a review on ur experience


Yeah that's what I'm gonna lax I'm not a cunt lol


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

It would be the right thing to do to tell the guy (even though he sounds a douche). We have had a couple of customers who we have resent to come back to us and let us know it has turned up.....only a couple though. People ain't that honest. But the ones who do always get remembered.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 25, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2933523/Now-s-underground-operation-Gang-cut-trapdoor-caravan-leading-subterranean-cannabis-factory-shipping-containers-housing-plants-worth-150-000.html


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

DST said:


> It would be the right thing to do to tell the guy (even though he sounds a douche). We have had a couple of customers who we have resent to come back to us and let us know it has turned up.....only a couple though. People ain't that honest. But the ones who do always get remembered.


agreed man morals


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2016)

evening all hows it going


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

just goes to show guy gave a full appollogy said keppem as a goodwill gesture and apollogised for caling me a FED ffs lol so all ia well and like i say just goes to show eh the is such a thing as an honest crim lmao


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

well im honest so i already knew that i suppose lmao


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

Bushin out now nice now I think plenty tops to


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 25, 2016)

i like the idea of the cctv would stop me walking down to the shed evey day


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

Handy with it on ya phone I get


----------



## makka (Feb 25, 2016)

Good morning 
Up at 5 today ffs


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

Sick of listening to moaning woman 24/7 365!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Your neighbours up all night fukking makka?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 26, 2016)

Lol ^^^^^


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Your neighbours up all night fukking makka?


Lmao couldn't sleep mate woke up. Came down and turns out moody hitch is on lol hiding today me dst


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> Lmao couldn't sleep mate woke up. Came down and turns out moody hitch is on lol hiding today me dst


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2016)

run for the hills imo


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ello all  misses is off with girls tnite and i got sum meerkovo gear ... boliva this time ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2016)

Enjoyirish u lucky fucker lol not touched anything in a while...hate being broke lol atleast I'm chopping in less less than less than 2 weeks


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

Was ment for mcgregor fight nxt week but fck it she gone ha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Ello all  misses is off with girls tnite and i got sum meerkovo gear ... boliva this time ha


howdy mate

quite a few been moaning bout the new batch from kovo, u had a go at it yet?


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 26, 2016)

I'd love to try the DN - be nice just to have the odd toot. Bit of Bolly - fuck yeah. Unfortunately since my laptop died I'm restricted to iPad. I'm just not techy enough anyway.I'd be that one poor sap who....well it's probably just as well. it could get messy


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

its all pretty simple Roo and instant access to a load of good drugs deffo can get very messy tho when you first start and like a fat kid in a sweet shop lol buying the coins is totally legal theres quite a few bitcoin vending machines about now.

then learn pgp very easy again and your snorted lol


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> its all pretty simple Roo and instant access to a load of good drugs deffo can get very messy tho when you first start and like a fat kid in a sweet shop lol buying the coins is totally legal theres quite a few bitcoin vending machines about now.
> 
> then learn pgp very easy again and your snorted lol


Are these machines in use in UK Rambo mate fuckabout on bitbarbargain really init


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> Are these machines in use in UK Rambo mate fuckabout on bitbarbargain really init


localbitcoins.com is much easier, just get a straight person to open a account there you need quite a bit of i.d but its all legal, buying bitcoins is totally legal.

the bitcoin atm's are about makka, few in london and im shore up north too, one of the first was put in dublin a few yrs ago i try find ya a map of the uk bitcoin atm's

manchester,sheffield,glasgow and quite a few in london now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> howdy mate
> 
> quite a few been moaning bout the new batch from kovo, u had a go at it yet?


Just had a bang man and i cudn complain at all... nice shine and defo hits the spot.

Seen lad complain about no rocks have to say there was son dnt know wat ppl wer givin out about...

Luv his response to ppl givin out about now rocks tho

"If u can tell me how to break bread without makin crumbs maybe i can help u"

Ha his dead rite


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey 1blood wat u got to say about those tabs i was askin about cud do wit ur opinion.. got a few replys of sum the boys but ir the pill man ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> its all pretty simple Roo and instant access to a load of good drugs deffo can get very messy tho when you first start and like a fat kid in a sweet shop lol buying the coins is totally legal theres quite a few bitcoin vending machines about now.
> 
> then learn pgp very easy again and your snorted lol


All i use is the machines man.. get the misses to buy them then send em to me  so all good ha ...


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey 1blood wat u got to say about those tabs i was askin about cud do wit ur opinion.. got a few replys of sum the boys but ir the pill man ha


tbh irish id give em a miss, the instant release oxy tends to make people with no opiate tolerance sick they did me, ive had the 5mg before uk script stuff and they made me sick, not like a 40mg or a 80mg where your buzz nicely for hrs n hrs with the time release coating.

im no oxy expert tho mate, ive had me fair share tho, oxyheads would open them 5mg caps and sniff em or shoot it up even smoke it some do, but thats proper smackville thats what happens often yanks get legit scripts then get hooked and in the end its cheaper to buy herion than it is oxy.

if it was a 40 or a 80 id say dont mess with the time release dont drink maybe take a benzo and a smoke and your in for 6-10hr of a real nice buzz, but them 5mg caps totally different buzz.

if ya feeling wild, have a sniff of the kovo then sniff the oxy the 1 up n 1 down will give you a nice buzz but very dangerous mate they are strong shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> tbh irish id give em a miss, the instant release oxy tends to make people with no opiate tolerance sick they did me, ive had the 5mg before uk script stuff and they made me sick, not like a 40mg or a 80mg where your buzz nicely for hrs n hrs with the time release coating.
> 
> im no oxy expert tho mate, ive had me fair share tho, oxyheads would open them 5mg caps and sniff em or shoot it up even smoke it some do, but thats proper smackville thats what happens often yanks get legit scripts then get hooked and in the end its cheaper to buy herion than it is oxy.
> 
> ...


Yea man dnt really want to fck wit em to nite im havin a few drinks and sniff so that will do ... dnt fancy spewin either so mite just sell em on


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man dnt really want to fck wit em to nite im havin a few drinks and sniff so that will do ... dnt fancy spewin either so mite just sell em on


your get good money for them over there from people into there heroin but apart from that most wont even no what they are, also irish be careful who you sell em too cause very easy to o.d on oxy n fucking die lol

think i took roughly 200mg in various pills over a day n night whilst taking benzos n drinking n almost died, spent a wk in hospital was proper fucked from em, remember in me druged up stuper ripping a catheter out me nob lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> your get good money for them over there from people into there heroin but apart from that most wont even no what they are, also irish be careful who you sell em too cause very easy to o.d on oxy n fucking die lol
> 
> think i took roughly 200mg in various pills over a day n night whilst taking benzos n drinking n almost died, spent a wk in hospital was proper fucked from em, remember in me druged up stuper ripping a catheter out me nob lol


Wud they sell for much on the dn man cause i think i cud get an endless supply ?? Tbh man i dnt know fxk all about legal tabs ha  so that why i said id ask the experts in here lol 

Have to say man this flake is very moreish only got a g started it about 4 and she just gone  il have to go grab sum pub grub cause me main man away for the wknd.. defo gettin sum more of mk gear for mcgregor fite nxt week ..

I know a lot of ppl dnt like him cause he likes talk shit but to jump to 170 is crazy ha  .. i tink diaz is fckd looked very nerous/anxious in the 196 press conf..


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Wud they sell for much on the dn man cause i think i cud get an endless supply ?? Tbh man i dnt know fxk all about legal tabs ha  so that why i said id ask the experts in here lol
> 
> Have to say man this flake is very moreish only got a g started it about 4 and she just gone  il have to go grab sum pub grub cause me main man away for the wknd.. defo gettin sum more of mk gear for mcgregor fite nxt week ..
> 
> I know a lot of ppl dnt like him cause he likes talk shit but to jump to 170 is crazy ha  .. i tink diaz is fckd looked very nerous/anxious in the 196 press conf..


yes mate they would sell on the darknet especially with you being able to to domestic internal deliverys, worth about 5quid a tab irish in england so you could easy get 8-10 euro a tab over there.

mcgregor is fucking nuts mate but i like him hes entertaining, yeah some mixed reports on that Bolivian but i deffo wana give it a bash.

if the person is getting a script for 5mg oxy wouldnt be too hard to get the script up'd, theres plenty of people on the 40s n 80s, think say a box of 80s 28 tabs for a month script worth roughly 900-1000 a fucking box!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yes mate they would sell on the darknet especially with you being able to to domestic internal deliverys, worth about 5quid a tab irish in england so you could easy get 8-10 euro a tab over there.
> 
> mcgregor is fucking nuts mate but i like him hes entertaining, yeah some mixed reports on that Bolivian but i deffo wana give it a bash.


Mite sell a few on there. They prop legit aswel from a doc..

He is sum man luv to see a fellow country man doin good  ..
Swear man think this bolivian is sum of the best i had of him.. id like to know who is hatin on it..


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Mite sell a few on there. They prop legit aswel from a doc..
> 
> He is sum man luv to see a fellow country man doin good  ..
> Swear man think this bolivian is sum of the best i had of him.. id like to know who is hatin on it..


been quite a few people moaning it smells strange? dont look the part?

ive not tried it tho mate just what ive read, dunno what a acc on nucleus cost roughly 200 me thinks deffo a market for internal delivery vendors in your area tho


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> been quite a few people moaning it smells strange? dont look the part?
> 
> ive not tried it tho mate just what ive read, dunno what a acc on nucleus cost roughly 200 me thinks deffo a market for internal delivery vendors in your area tho


It defo had a nice shine not alot of smell but sure that dnt mean a gole lot.. surely to fck they know wen they do a bump???

Man sum ppl just dnt hav a clue so used to 1 thing wen sumtin better cmes along they turn it away .. ahh well all the more for me...

U ever read the book marching powder ? Great fckn read if u aint.. its about a lad that gets locked up in a bolivian prison.. nearly sure he was from uk.. great read tho .


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> It defo had a nice shine not alot of smell but sure that dnt mean a gole lot.. surely to fck they know wen they do a bump???
> 
> Man sum ppl just dnt hav a clue so used to 1 thing wen sumtin better cmes along they turn it away .. ahh well all the more for me...
> 
> U ever read the book marching powder ? Great fckn read if u aint.. its about a lad that gets locked up in a bolivian prison.. nearly sure he was from uk.. great read tho .


is that the book bout english bloke who does the prison coke tours? they would bribe the guards and let backpackers into the prison for a night lol they where actually making the sniff inside the prison lol great read mate ive read it a few times.

thats what other reviews have said same as you shorely you no its the pure after a line, but still there was moaners have a read of his feedback 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addict-Stephen-Smith/dp/0952921502

thats another real easy good read, bout a bloke hooked on dexedrine.


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> localbitcoins.com is much easier, just get a straight person to open a account there you need quite a bit of i.d but its all legal, buying bitcoins is totally legal.
> 
> the bitcoin atm's are about makka, few in london and im shore up north too, one of the first was put in dublin a few yrs ago i try find ya a map of the uk bitcoin atm's
> 
> manchester,sheffield,glasgow and quite a few in london now.


Well I got a guy now who don't want I'd well he does but I just took a pic of someone else's card with details cover ofcourse lol and bank transfer but if one was close to me to just put cash that would be better imo


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

@theslipperbandit pm me bro got a deal lol


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

how ya doin rambo lad were you been lurking lol
not had a good laugh on here for while


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

cant wait to may so i can stop paying for weed ffs its really dinting mi pocket doing an 8th a day with ma gal!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> how ya doin rambo lad were you been lurking lol
> not had a good laugh on here for while


yeah im alrite makka aint been up to a great deal mate, just down visiting me family at the mo they got that virgin 150mb net so thats sweet have been downloading loads, back home next wk need to sort the grow out with me mate, shore is nice tho back at mums having everything done for ya lol ark at me mummys boy lmao im 34 in a few wks lol

honest makka using a legit person on localbitcoins is real quick n easy me sister does it for me mostly with internet banking etc get coins real quick, them bitcoin atm's charge a lil more than most i think irish has said before, ive not used one, but when i was looking for ya wasnt many up north, manchester,sheffield,glasgow was all i could find, is prob more tho up north i no theres a good few in london nowdays.


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

good vendors for tabs lads 

zeus roche atm (fake but do the job in blister pack
bassettsallsorts even gave me a refund and let me keep the package as he forgot to pay for mail lol activis in box with instructions 100 genuine
stealthmeds cresent in blister pack 100 genuine

so the likes of top dog dont get ripped off the like of legal eyez lmao 

mixing blues and mscontinunous me lol well fukin chilled with a j of amos

dont say i never give ya nothibng lol


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah im alrite makka aint been up to a great deal mate, just down visiting me family at the mo they got that virgin 150mb net so thats sweet have been downloading loads, back home next wk need to sort the grow out with me mate, shore is nice tho back at mums having everything done for ya lol ark at me mummys boy lmao im 34 in a few wks lol
> 
> honest makka using a legit person on localbitcoins is real quick n easy me sister does it for me mostly with internet banking etc get coins real quick, them bitcoin atm's charge a lil more than most i think irish has said before, ive not used one, but when i was looking for ya wasnt many up north, manchester,sheffield,glasgow was all i could find, is prob more tho up north i no theres a good few in london nowdays.


cheers mate and thanks for checking it out 4 me man 

after getting mi hands on that gg4 miself ive got cuts of exo to if u in need mate in a few week when you start ofcourse lol i never forgot mate 

glad everythings going well 4 ya pal touch wood it continuues 4 ya lol 

not been on any mad ones recently lol had a few close calls mi self lol clean escape tho haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

the mutt hes 4 n half months old now n getting big.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> good vendors for tabs lads
> 
> zeus roche atm (fake but do the job in blister pack
> bassettsallsorts even gave me a refund and let me keep the package as he forgot to pay for mail lol activis in box with instructions 100 genuine
> ...


legaleyez has actually been around a long time now, use to mainly sell repressed pubgrub coke.

thats a nice mix makka the mscontin,blues n weed bet ya getting your chill on lol


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

fkin lovely coat n healthy shine on him m8 well lokked after good to see these days with all riff raff mistreating them


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> legaleyez has actually been around a long time now, use to mainly sell repressed pubgrub coke.
> 
> thats a nice mix makka the mscontin,blues n weed bet ya getting your chill on lol


well legals eyes getting a few bad revies apparently on the forums lax reckons and i take his info as credible lol fk knos y haha

n yeah mate might pop only a cuple yellow soon ready for bed i think lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> well legals eyes getting a few bad revies apparently on the forums lax reckons and i take his info as credible lol fk knos y haha
> 
> n yeah mate might pop only a cuple yellow soon ready for bed i think lol


ive used legaleyez a few times for the grenade speed pills that he sells never had a prob, hes always had a few mixed reviews makka he mainly sells fake coke lol people think they getting a bargain at 30-40 a g i dunno but its cheap and just shite, but hes sold a lot of it over the yrs.


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

i understand so his generic tabs are fine then then have u ever sampled them rambo m8
he sells them cheap in bulk but like they say if its too good to be tru then well it just aint lol 
could make a nice penny on them tho just moving them straight on in one but seems risky lol


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

just a few of my best friend


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

pay no attention to the last pick wallpaper lol ive redecorated since lmao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> i understand so his generic tabs are fine then then have u ever sampled them rambo m8
> he sells them cheap in bulk but like they say if its too good to be tru then well it just aint lol
> could make a nice penny on them tho just moving them straight on in one but seems risky lol


no mate i never had anything of legaleyez apart from the grenade speed pills, im not saying hes any great vendor just that hes been around a long time over various markets you dont do that by scamming etc

i mainly use a vendor called maligan hes been around since sr1 and always kept a perfect score on every market now thats not easy, for my benzos makka, legit clonzepam 2mg cheap aswel and stronger than the vals.

is that a staff mate? nice looking dog.


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

thamks for the info i m gomna get the clonzepam next time i think ive been told their a lot cleaner the next day if u will lol 

ye m8 hes a full staff with paers i got him at 6 weeks most obiedient dog ive ever had thaats gods honest and everyone told me they was baddens lol 
its how u bringem uo if u assk me man


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

been hicupping 30 min solid ffs arrrgghhhh


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 26, 2016)

makka said:


> thamks for the info i m gomna get the clonzepam next time i think ive been told their a lot cleaner the next day if u will lol
> 
> ye m8 hes a full staff with paers i got him at 6 weeks most obiedient dog ive ever had thaats gods honest and everyone told me they was baddens lol
> its how u bringem uo if u assk me man


real nice looking staff you see so many about nowday but not too many looking nice like that, i like em can be abit hyper some of em but agreed its how you bring em up.

hicupping 30mins lol some bloke in the Guinness book of record had the hicups for something crazy like yrs lmao

Longest attack of hiccups

Charles Osborne (1894-1991) of Anthon, Iowa, the US, started hiccupping in 1922 while attempting to weigh a hog before slaughtering it.

He was unable to find a cure, and continued hiccupping until February 1990, a total of 68 years.

During the first few decades, he hiccupped up to 40 times a minute, slowing to 20 a minute in later years.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2016)

theres some bird who cant stop orgasming, lol found it sound to off and I could only do the first 15 secs,


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2016)

lol hes hyper alrite lmao but soft as shit i must admit 

well ive stopped hiccuping lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2016)

Story rambo man whatever happened to laz sorting u that lemon?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Story rambo man whatever happened to laz sorting u that lemon?


just waiting on las to veg up, we both been slacking tbh i owe him a exo which i still aint done, aint really been around the grow for a while been down here visiting me family, he said he will sort it tho las so can only go by that mate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2016)

No worries man been lazy as fuck myself have cuts to take of the gg4 myself but have been working a ton so not really had the [email protected] pm me urself ffs


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 27, 2016)

Coke on rock means fuck all really now, low level dealers have access to hydrolic presses. I'd probably think it was bashed if it always came on rock. If it's not bashed you wouldn't waste time repressing it unless your moving big amount every deal.



makka said:


> good vendors for tabs lads
> 
> zeus roche atm (fake but do the job in blister pack
> bassettsallsorts even gave me a refund and let me keep the package as he forgot to pay for mail lol activis in box with instructions 100 genuine
> ...


I went with ukvaliumsupplier15, ordered 25 and recieved 28, cost about £18 with delivery. Ordered Tues night came on Thursday. Honestly aren't as strong as expected but Ive not had valis for ages and im far from an expert. Gunna save a couple when I next order and use a different vendor then compare them.

Ordered some blueberry Kush off another vendor as well was decent smoke but expected it to smell and taste better than it did. Ordered same time and delivered at same time.

Next order will be some flake probs in a few weeks. So if you lot can recommend any vendors for that it'd be appreciated.

I've only been looking for vendors who ship from UK, is it safe to order from Europe or wherever with it coming through customs?


----------



## makka (Feb 27, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Coke on rock means fuck all really now, low level dealers have access to hydrolic presses. I'd probably think it was bashed if it always came on rock. If it's not bashed you wouldn't waste time repressing it unless your moving big amount every deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obvsly is more risky coming through customs thats coomon sennes m8 lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 27, 2016)

makka said:


> obvsly is more risky coming through customs thats coomon sennes m8 lol


Ye lol figured that. But anyone order regular from abroad?

You can't stop post being sent to you or addresses getting mixed up so I'd of thought the first time something got seized then that's all it'd be, but then theyed flag the address so you couldn't have anything else sent. Don't have anywhere else to get post sent ATM.


----------



## makka (Feb 28, 2016)

no then mate only evered ordered from uk peeps sorry


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 28, 2016)

makka said:


> no then mate only evered ordered from uk peeps sorry


ordering from abroad is no probs theres so much post coming into the country that theres no way they looking for small letters etc ive ordered from all around the world India,Canada,Philippines, to name a few and never lost nowt, had over 100 completed orders on SR1 and that was a while ago now lol prob had 200-250 completed orders nowdays.

never lost nowt apart from 400 cigarettes from Ukraine i think, just got a letter saying they seized and your not allowed em, carried on using that same addy with no probs for a good time after the cigs was got.


----------



## bigfootsmokes (Feb 28, 2016)

hi folks fellow uk'er, just joined site, still trying to find my way round lol
all the best


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 28, 2016)

I need some tabs from India. Will try it in a few weeks


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I need some tabs from India. Will try it in a few weeks


get the zepose then cheap n plenty if thats what u want do the job too lol misses just put me on a benzo ban for a few weeek lol

i got loads o ms continous 15mg im after selling but dont know anyone tbh so thinking of sticking on dn lol i dont even know the value of a single tab / box?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> get the zepose then cheap n plenty if thats what u want do the job too lol misses just put me on a benzo ban for a few weeek lol
> 
> i got loads o ms continous 15mg im after selling but dont know anyone tbh so thinking of sticking on dn lol i dont even know the value of a single tab / box?


Just googled them and it says it's like morphine for round the clock pain relief?

If so I'll have em off you probs. My missus suffers from what we think is IBS and nothing seems to be working and she's in pain most days with stomach cramps and that. Docs are doing fuck all for the pain so we've been looking for something that she can have on bad days but I'm pretty clueless with that sort of thing.


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Just googled them and it says it's like morphine for round the clock pain relief?
> 
> If so I'll have em off you probs. My missus suffers from what we think is IBS and nothing seems to be working and she's in pain most days with stomach cramps and that. Docs are doing fuck all for the pain so we've been looking for something that she can have on bad days but I'm pretty clueless with that sort of thing.


they would be good for the pain but al be honest they cause me stomach cramps thats why i stopped taking them pm me ya email an al soort somatt for u mate to test if u want theres nowt worse then pain i have a twisted spine waiting to be sorted just had enough of pain killeers i will stick to the cocodammol for a whiile lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> they would be good for the pain but al be honest they cause me stomach cramps thats why i stopped taking them pm me ya email an al soort somatt for u mate to test if u want theres nowt worse then pain i have a twisted spine waiting to be sorted just had enough of pain killeers i will stick to the cocodammol for a whiile lol


No good is it. Bet that's a fucker for ya, it stop ya from doing much?


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> No good is it. Bet that's a fucker for ya, it stop ya from doing much?


dont stop me doing anything mate they allow me to do what i want without pain but i just had bad luck wid cramps


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

time for the best meds a JOINT!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

if ya wanting pain meds for a family member i certainly wouldnt be buying cheap indian generics lol yeah sometimes they ok but more often than not they underdosed or now n then your get a batch that has been overdosed.

a single uk pharm 100mg mscontin gos for 15quid on the dn makka so 2/3quid for the 15s


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

They had a thing about it on This Morning the other day.....


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> if ya wanting pain meds for a family member i certainly wouldnt be buying cheap indian generics lol yeah sometimes they ok but more often than not they underdosed or now n then your get a batch that has been overdosed.
> 
> a single uk pharm 100mg mscontin gos for 15quid on the dn makka so 2/3quid for the 15s


thanks rambo i priced very fairly then


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> if ya wanting pain meds for a family member i certainly wouldnt be buying cheap indian generics lol yeah sometimes they ok but more often than not they underdosed or now n then your get a batch that has been overdosed.
> 
> a single uk pharm 100mg mscontin gos for 15quid on the dn makka so 2/3quid for the 15s


The Indian meds are for me haha embarrassing problem that occurs every now and again for a few weeks at a time... Need Dapoxetine lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> The Indian meds are for me haha embarrassing problem that occurs every now and again for a few weeks at a time... Need Dapoxetine lol


2 pumps n a squirt hay lol you can get Viagra nowdays that has the dapaoxetine in aswel, them cialis are really good aswel if you not tried em.


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

lol just realised your very close to me topdog lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 2 pumps n a squirt hay lol you can get Viagra nowdays that has the dapaoxetine in aswel, them cialis are really good aswel if you not tried em.


Id seen them but thought they were blag, might try the, before the Dapoxetine. It's only every now and again like dunno what causes it haha


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Id seen them but thought they were blag, might try the, before the Dapoxetine. It's only every now and again like dunno what causes it haha


stress! does it me nyway few diazes later im a like monster lmao


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> lol just realised your very close to me topdog lol


How close is very close haha?


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> How close is very close haha?


around 10 mile lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Id seen them but thought they were blag, might try the, before the Dapoxetine. It's only every now and again like dunno what causes it haha


no they been about a while now the 1's with the dapoxetine in aswel, pizfa lost the patent to Viagra yrs ago so anybody can make sildenifil/viagra nowdays.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> around 10 mile lol


Is close then haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> they would be good for the pain but al be honest they cause me stomach cramps thats why i stopped taking them pm me ya email an al soort somatt for u mate to test if u want theres nowt worse then pain i have a twisted spine waiting to be sorted just had enough of pain killeers i will stick to the cocodammol for a whiile lol


same shit my missus suffers from, n surprisingly so far the Livers im running has given her the most relief out of any of the strains ive run over the last year or so other than Blue Pit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 29, 2016)

U offering free drugs makka?lol


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> same shit my missus suffers from, n surprisingly so far the Livers im running has given her the most relief out of any of the strains ive run over the last year or so other than Blue Pit


good info thanks binena m8


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U offering free drugs makka?lol


i wish i had enough to lol would be net party on 4 all of us lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 29, 2016)

Lmao no worries man seen some cheap clomazapam in dm so I'll be buying that come chop..like 70 for 70 2mg


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 29, 2016)

How's it growing boys finely getting over man flu again and been fitting my shower only thing left is the shower screen can't wait to start haven showers again baths are nice but not as good as a shower I don't think


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> How's it growing boys finely getting over man flu again and been fitting my shower only thing left is the shower screen can't wait to start haven showers again baths are nice but not as good as a shower I don't think


Uvee obvlsy not been to prison lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> good info thanks binena m8


yw mate, also if it helps we are looking at equal ratio THC/CBD weed atm for her to try atm, just gotta pick a strain lol, gna buy me some seeds this week at long last


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> Uvee obvlsy not been to prison lol


Haha nah m8 buy I'm not scared of a sword fight


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

Have a feeling might of been ripped on dm, ukvaliumsupplier15 is now only selling 5mg tabs and the only deal is 150 tabs fo £32. The supposed 10s weren't as strong as I expected but I didnt over think it coz I'm not a pro on them but now he's only selling the 5s it's made me think he's sent them.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

5s are yellow 10s are blue

try maligans 2mg clonzepam you wont be disapointed, can get a tester order of 22 cost roughly 20quid, they come from hungary.


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

wait till he gets one of them mst cont rambo itll wipe him ouy again n again lol first few times nywy


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

im that tolerent to morphine now me cocodamol 30mg work better for pain relief how mads that


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> wait till he gets one of them mst cont rambo itll wipe him ouy again n again lol first few times nywy


do the 15mg's give much of buzz then makka? ive had the 100s yrs n yrs ago just made me feel sick, but i no they deffo work for most people tbh most opiates make me sick bar the 40s n 80s time release oxys, i do like them lol fucking expensive tho a singe 80 cost about £40


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 5s are yellow 10s are blue
> 
> try maligans 2mg clonzepam you wont be disapointed, can get a tester order of 22 cost roughly 20quid, they come from hungary.


The pic he's using is blue and it's a Google image off a testing site.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> wait till he gets one of them mst cont rambo itll wipe him ouy again n again lol first few times nywy


They are for the missus but suppose I'll have to try one now haha


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> do the 15mg's give much of buzz then makka? ive had the 100s yrs n yrs ago just made me feel sick, but i no they deffo work for most people tbh most opiates make me sick bar the 40s n 80s time release oxys, i do like them lol fucking expensive tho a singe 80 cost about £40


they are a good buzz very warming/comfortable but first few times do make ya feel sick imo to mate 

the 100s just blow mi fkin hrad off and i cant move lmao toooooo strong imo lol


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

just when you think its waring off boom ya smashed again lol


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

and weed 100% makes it srtonger


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> The pic he's using is blue and it's a Google image off a testing site.


5mg diazepam isnt a blue tab? always been blues are 10mg.

sounds like a right cowboy of a vendor...


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> and weed 100% makes it srtonger


benzos wack the opiate buzz up some! dont ya ever pop a few vals with em?


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> benzos wack the opiate buzz up some! dont ya ever pop a few vals with em?


i did other night and tbh i was fucked like noddy trying to type lol


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

are cocodamol 30/500 worth out? ivr got shit loads of them

naahhh not worth fuckall lol


----------



## makka (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> They are for the missus but suppose I'll have to try one now haha


be warned tho very moreish lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

makka said:


> are cocodamol 30/500 worth out? ivr got shit loads of them
> 
> naahhh not worth fuckall lol


not really mate, wouldnt be worth opening a account to vend em, now if you got a shitload of 100s then thats money.....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 5mg diazepam isnt a blue tab? always been blues are 10mg.
> 
> sounds like a right cowboy of a vendor...


Came recommended off here. Are 2mgs not blue too tho? 

I've swerved the weed tonight and just had 2 - "10"mgs now so should feel something. I thought they were OK when I tried them few nights ago but had a few bongs before hand lol. 

Will be ordering again weds night so gunna try another vendor, zues is a little pricey but i think there's one called hulkedbenzos thats been mentioned on here that I've seen on there that looks alright.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

Second thoughts the 2mgs were white, missus got some to help with anxiety before she had a camera down her throat lol. Only gave her 3 tho the shady fuckers.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Came recommended off here. Are 2mgs not blue too tho?
> 
> I've swerved the weed tonight and just had 2 - "10"mgs now so should feel something. I thought they were OK when I tried them few nights ago but had a few bongs before hand lol.
> 
> Will be ordering again weds night so gunna try another vendor, zues is a little pricey but i think there's one called hulkedbenzos thats been mentioned on here that I've seen on there that looks alright.


no i think ya find the 2mg are white, ive never had a problem with zues pricey yeah but had many many orders from him and never a prob and the 10mg feels like 10mg, if i order vals i use zues or a vendor called hera, but tbh clonzepam piss'es all over diazepam it hits harder and last longer, maligan is your man for clonzepam

both hera and maligan have perfect ratings that isnt easy to keep over the length of time they been vending.

sometimes new vendors can be good they looking to impress and your often get extras but id rather stick with vets who been around for yrs now.

thats proper shit with the camera down the throat only 6mg of vals?!? i was given i.v benzos and whatnot was fucked out m nut still ended up not properly asleep and pulled the camera out me throat was nasty


----------



## TopDogTHC (Feb 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> no i think ya find the 2mg are white, ive never had a problem with zues pricey yeah but had many many orders from him and never a prob and the 10mg feels like 10mg, if i order vals i use zues or a vendor called hera, but tbh clonzepam piss'es all over diazepam it hits harder and last longer, maligan is your man for clonzepam
> 
> both hera and maligan have perfect ratings that isnt easy to keep over the length of time they been vending.
> 
> ...


Yeah Slipper had recommended some of them clonazepam so was gunna order 7-14 and give them a bash. I've messaged maligan about a smaller quanity.

Well the valis were just to get her in to hospital, but we got there at 1 for the apt at half 1 and she didn't have the camera until about half 4 so they'd worn off. Piss take. Cant remember what they gave her just before it was done but she was well gone off it, then 30mins later she was back to normal haha.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah Slipper had recommended some of them clonazepam so was gunna order 7-14 and give them a bash. I've messaged maligan about a smaller quanity.
> 
> Well the valis were just to get her in to hospital, but we got there at 1 for the apt at half 1 and she didn't have the camera until about half 4 so they'd worn off. Piss take. Cant remember what they gave her just before it was done but she was well gone off it, then 30mins later she was back to normal haha.


yeah they give you some sort of benzo i.v for that camera down ya throat, prob only gave 2mg prior cause they gonna give i.v benzo so dont wana o.d im no doc lol but id think thats why, they also give you some sort of drug thats spose to make you not remember the camera down the throat but fuck no's cause i remember it was a proper nasty feeling.

with the clonzepam 2mg be careful who you get em from, should be a white tablet thats scored 4 times any that you see sold in blister packs are generics and can be very hit n miss the generics, maligan is a top vendor tho can deffo vouch for him have ordered from him for yrs now.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 29, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Id seen them but thought they were blag, might try the, before the Dapoxetine. It's only every now and again like dunno what causes it haha


----------



## makka (Mar 1, 2016)

morning lads 
pissed the bed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

Them ukvalsupplier are fake msj's not worth bothering with. Go with zues and get blister packed activis or the other type I cant remember. Not worth fucking about with the etizolam or own pressed ones their mg spread is weak as fuck and unreliable.

Still waiting on my silver bar reship. I'll. Be well annoyed if he's only half filled the order. 

Morning lads. Rise n grind today, only thing motivating me.out the duvet is the Cano downstairs mind lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 1, 2016)

Afternoon all

I'm looking forward to ordering some garys eventually man make a killing round here, you tried them purple tomorrlowlands? Or you just strictly silver bars? Lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2016)

I got the cano out last night 1st time in a while, fuckin thing put me to sleep on the sofa woke up at 1am, I only had 2 bags lol...had a pack of ugorg killer skunk land today too gonna try and keep em in the fridge for a bit tho and just grow cuts this year


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


>


Old slow hands, I was jamming to a bit of classical gas the other night.... just thought good name for a strain that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

It's their old times I want a go of from UGORG looks pretty cracking


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeh they're all.out of stock man have been for ages ain't they


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

Aye apart from their expensive collectors pack......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't spot that one...I know what u mean they about £200 aren't they...u do get 3 packs tho so saving 40 lol...I'm impressed with em so far the blues weren't the best so I just fucked em all off but the discos were top notch, and these premier sweet I've got in now smell real nice only 2 and half weeks in I think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

aye 200 notes is a bit rich for my liking when i've a stash of thousands of untested pips in the fridge


----------



## makka (Mar 2, 2016)

afternoon lads 
well just been in veg tent and due to my own lazyness i left pots sat in trays of water and 3 days later it smells like a riverbank lol i best get mi finger out n do some work!


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello all how's it going? Don, I was reading some of your posts on another site the other day about livers, blues. I got interested in the exos and cheese strains history etc and came across that.

My plants are nearly 3 weeks in flower now. Really small like but I'll go bigger next time lol.


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 2, 2016)

makka said:


> afternoon lads
> well just been in veg tent and due to my own lazyness i left pots sat in trays of water and 3 days later it smells like a riverbank lol i best get mi finger out n do some work!


Eau de soggy riverbank, a positively intoxicating fragrance lol.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2016)

can anyone check the DN for prices of rick simpson oil, got someone with cancer who baulked at the cost of running 16 oz of dried bud, drives a fkin range rover too, got be some cheaper stuf made with trim on the dn?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

tell the daft fucker cancer's cheaper. 

slow cooker with a couple of litres of coconut fat in it and just grind an oz or two into it, then get the bigger gel caps and work his dose out for him. be a hell of a learning curve mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Hello all how's it going? Don, I was reading some of your posts on another site the other day about livers, blues. I got interested in the exos and cheese strains history etc and came across that.
> 
> My plants are nearly 3 weeks in flower now. Really small like but I'll go bigger next time lol.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=131757


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=131757


Thanks Don.
Those are the guys in the video zedd linked me to a while back. I wish that vid had been more on the history of cheese rather than that twat who grassed em up to the police.

So I'm guessing there's no way of getting this exact pheno other then through a cutting. Ghs offer an exodus cheese, and there are a ton of cheese types big buddah, Swiss cheese etc..,You guys tried these And do they even compare to the true exos?

I'd like a purple cheese but I can only see autoflowers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

yup unless it's gifted to you there's no buying clones in the uk, maybe from certain places on the dark nets but i'd not be knowing about that sort of thing..... you can get crosses of from various places but I've yet to find any that live up to the clone. Livers by UGORG is pretty close to Livers/blues apparently.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Mar 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> can anyone check the DN for prices of rick simpson oil, got someone with cancer who baulked at the cost of running 16 oz of dried bud, drives a fkin range rover too, got be some cheaper stuf made with trim on the dn?


a 10 gram syringe of one of the better vendors cost about 320ish mate, its been made be with South African Durban poison.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 2, 2016)

Is my 3rd plants bud looking better? Lol

The first plant was shitty, only smoked a little bit of it, second plant was good though did the job only got about 10g of it left.

Only chopped top half of this one too there's quite a bit left that I've raised up to try fatten up.

Go easy on me, lads


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

You'll get there.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 2, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Is my 3rd plants bud looking better? Lol
> 
> The first plant was shitty, only smoked a little bit of it, second plant was good though did the job only got about 10g of it left.
> 
> ...


you gonna do a hash run with the trim?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you gonna do a hash run with the trim?


Doing something with it, I've bagged it and put it in freezer. Want to try some butter and get the misses to bake a cake or something lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## makka (Mar 2, 2016)

thats really good man bet it was fkn hard to learn to use to


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice bit of engineering


----------



## makka (Mar 2, 2016)

things like this remind me of things like the curta mechanical calculator


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 2, 2016)

Orders placed on DM, nice variety


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2016)

Enjoy thc.been eyeballin the clomazapam every day now so when I chop I'll spend 150e or so on a few different vendors to see who's got the best


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning lads



theslipperbandit said:


> Enjoy thc.been eyeballin the clomazapam every day now so when I chop I'll spend 150e or so on a few different vendors to see who's got the best


I just orderd 10 2mg off spartacus2015, Maligan is no longer trading on there and register page wouldn't load on Alphabay. So far that's the only one that's been accepted, wanted everything for the weekend


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2016)

Imma try the sample packs of vals n clon off pinklink n see where the quality is at then prder more if its on point..only like 12e for 10 +freebies so super cheap lets just see where quality is at


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2016)

Fuuuck the landlord is moving back down n qeve to move out in 2-3months ffs im not gonna get to run the gg4 for a while by the looks of it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 3, 2016)

You not got a tenancy agreement? Shit that. Least you aren't mid way through it tho.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2016)

Nah man was renting off travellers lol yeah I'll try n keep a gg4 cut going so fingers crossed n this harvest is all for myself now lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 3, 2016)

Ah , try look to the positive, you could find a gaff better suited for growing lol


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

You got 2 to 3 months to find a new place then....at least he's given you decent notice.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah imma get one more run in ..fuck it lol


----------



## makka (Mar 3, 2016)

best inspect the bitches make sure that river bank smell stayed away give them a flush with some h2o2 
and took them out the water till i pot up


----------



## makka (Mar 3, 2016)

well no smell so thats good also sat them back in water trays but added airstones an a lil h2o2 to keep it sterile its only till my f'in coco turns up and i can move them on at last and let them grow their selfs lol


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 3, 2016)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


I got some nice cheese the other day. We got offered some tangerine recently but my OH decided to go with what we know and got the lemon haze instead. Wish he'd got the tangerine cos we haven't been able to get hold of the kid since. Sometimes we can get a nice lemon haze, but generally the only thing we're guaranteed to always be able to get is a stalky blues that makes me sleep for about 14 hours! I don't know why they've all got this blues stuff, is it cheaper or easier to grow or something?? I don't even know what it means and the more I type blues the less like a word it looks.... 
I like a nice creative high, so I can get loads of writing done and figure out all the mysteries of the universe!


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 3, 2016)

littlewhitewhore said:


> can anyone get any exotic hash in the uk? (not soap)? i have had squidgey a couple of xmases ago but not much else! always shit pollen about but that like amature draw....i like to make my own tbh. got an oz of crumbled bud shake from my guy for a good price, I got almost an 8th of kief out of it and we're still smoking it in the shotty lol. its imense!


We have occasionally been able to get Nepalese Templeball, Moroccan black and Pakistani black from a friend who's like an old hippie connoisseur, but it's a very, very rare treat! The templeball blew my fucking head off, i had a go on the bong and got in the bath, well by the time I got out my head had gone. My bf shouted through asking should he set the bong up again for when I was ready, about 15 minutes later he comes looking for me and I'm just sprawled on the bed still wrapped in my towel like, I don't think I can move. I seriously felt like if I tried to get up off the bed then my head would fall off! Good times


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I got some nice cheese the other day. We got offered some tangerine recently but my OH decided to go with what we know and got the lemon haze instead. Wish he'd got the tangerine cos we haven't been able to get hold of the kid since. Sometimes we can get a nice lemon haze, but generally the only thing we're guaranteed to always be able to get is a stalky blues that makes me sleep for about 14 hours! I don't know why they've all got this blues stuff, is it cheaper or easier to grow or something?? I don't even know what it means and the more I type blues the less like a word it looks....
> I like a nice creative high, so I can get loads of writing done and figure out all the mysteries of the universe!


https://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=216317

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7982


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol that's the forum i was reading other day don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

I figured as much. unless you went to the manor or the raves they put on you'll likely not get much more info than that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2016)

spliffendz said:


> Anyone oN UK420.com, get the hell ofF there, I've heard international hackers, CIA, Scotland Yard, European police are instigating them right now, been going on for 24 mths. I don't care how safe you think you are or that asshole mod Joolz who is just a puppet account told you you are. Gtfo off that site, it's so hot the sun can't touch it.... DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU.....
> 
> Joolz for being a puppet account and leading your UK folk into thinking they are safe, I wish you death by cannabis growers all over the globe....


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 3, 2016)

How do fellas.. hope use all keepin well..


----------



## makka (Mar 3, 2016)

talk about missions!
woke up big abcess on mi face in my molar gum so phones dentist and theyve thrown me off ffs so i ring emergency one turns up at alf 6 the cunts ripped it out abcess and all! 
tell ya what tho wont be ringing emergency one again hes butchered me gum!


so yeah irish mate keepin just dandy lad lol


----------



## makka (Mar 3, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> How do fellas.. hope use all keepin well..


when u gonna grow a plant again ffs irish lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 3, 2016)

makka said:


> when u gonna grow a plant again ffs irish lol


Shhh cant tell


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 3, 2016)

Fckn price of dentist over here is crazy man .. my dad drives up north to get anytin done wit a dentist cost is half price.


----------



## makka (Mar 3, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Fckn price of dentist over here is crazy man .. my dad drives up north to get anytin done wit a dentist cost is half price.


yeah its definately pricey luckily i dont have to pay anymore 20 quid a filling around that i think i use to pay


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

Happy Friday fuckers


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Morning lads

Woke up to snow this morning


----------



## ovo (Mar 4, 2016)

Tangy gnat.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 4, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Morning lads
> 
> Woke up to snow this morning


Same as over here


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Interesting picture off Facebook of tree roots down a drain pipe\sewer

I've come across roots in sweres but never like this, be interesting to see what distance the rotors covered


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Good buzz when it lands aye tdog?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Good buzz when it lands aye tdog?


Yeah, Been waiting all morning, took dog out and was there when I got back. Hope the sniff comes tomorrow like , Orderd off that CocaineCowboy. Always nervous thinking it ain't gunna come, does that ever go away? Haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Nah man i loooove that feeling lol fecking rush in its self


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Haha dunno what to try first Clonazepam or Xanax, leaving the MS Contin til Sunday, they're gunna be mainly for the gf anyway if it helps with the pain lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Take 2 clon have a spliff then pop the xan


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Will give it a bash tonight


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Do it now u big womans blouse.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Do it now u big womans blouse.


Lol, u tell em lax. I see you have to move m8, that's a cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Sweet the gf found a new house 150e more than what we are paying atm but fuck it n ill be able to pop my plants in a suitcase n bring em up as theyll still be in veg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

I remember onw morning 2gs or so of coka landed n i was doing lines non stop till work lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Got shit to do man, don't hear you poppin anything??? Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Aint get shit to pop but im stoned out my box.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

What you smoking atm?

One package was OG kush, Lemon Haze and Juicy Fruit 7g total for 50. Tried Juicy fruit first it's only grade b but nice smoke, on its own it's 35 a q, 60 a half. Same vendor just got some sour diesel in as well that I'm gunna order, 40 a q. ClassB the dudes called.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Since week 5 ive been trimming away at the lower buds n vaping em lol do dbxl6 mostly very tasty girl.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

evening boys hows it going i need to try some coke of dn the stuff they charge £100 a g around here is shit any one recamend a good vender?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

yeh i needs to take cuttings i wants a faster turn around these ones seems to take ages they about 1.5ft


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> evening boys hows it going i need to try some coke of dn the stuff they charge £100 a g around here is shit any one recamend a good vender?


Should be able to let you know tomorrow about cocainecowboy off dream market tomorrow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

cool man whats the stuff like round ur town at min ?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Hit and miss, pay 40 for a .5, 70 for a 1.0 can get 3.5 for about 200.

Stuff I got last week tho was best I've had in ages, paid 100 for 1.0.

I imagine the bashed stuff on the dm to be like the "pure" that's sold round here most of the time.

Just had a clonazepam how long til the sucker kicks in? Not had them before


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

ppl just get to gready and it gets bashed so many times b4 it hits our streets


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2016)

@LAX I feel your pain mate, just had the dreaded" we wanna interrupt your growing for up to 6 months while we have some half arsed romanian builders fuck up your flat under the pretence of repairing it" letter from the council, im now out for anywhere upto 6 months, packing the flower room away n moving the veg tent n a single livers cut over to a mates house for the foreseeable future


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ppl just get to gready and it gets bashed so many times b4 it hits our streets


Ye used to do bits years back when it was 40 a g and it was better then than the pure now. Fucked really. Hopefully find a decent vendor and buy a q a time or something between a few mates


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> @LAX I feel your pain mate, just had the dreaded" we wanna interrupt your growing for up to 6 months while we have some half arsed romanian builders fuck up your flat under the pretence of repairing it" letter from the council, im now out for anywhere upto 6 months, packing the flower room away n moving the veg tent n a single livers cut over to a mates house for the foreseeable future


man that sucks


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 4, 2016)

Just had another clonazepam feel a bit relaxed alreasy from the first, gunna nail a bong when this one kicks in


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> man that sucks


yup, but other side of the coin is....once ive got this done we will basicallyy be left alone for the next 3-5 years


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

ah right that aint to bad then m8 i needs indoor grow this cold is killing me


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Mar 4, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right that aint to bad then m8 i needs indoor grow this cold is killing me


trade you space for 2 inside if I can throw a few 10 packs of c99 down where you water outside ? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

i still grows in a tent but its in my shed 
so gotta keep a heater on and my bill gone up to about £40 aweek wife aint happy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Upside to where we're moving is the landlord is moving to America


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 4, 2016)

the heater cost more then me light lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2016)

do you have lights on during the night? some insulation would be a lot cheaper in the long term as you only pay once instead of every month.

better yet grow a pair and tell the bitch whats gonna go down lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 5, 2016)

haha man i got no room in the house to put the tent id need one of the kids to move out yeh lights on at night gose off at 8am till 2pm ill have to wait till after this crop to change the roof move the door take the window out and insulat and line the inside


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2016)

you will defo notice a difference once you try to eliminate any draughts and properly insulate the place. if you make the fan switch off a few mins before lights out and there is no air going in or out the room should hold most of that heat that you have paid to build up. also it will stop the room becoming an oven in the summer.

also worth mentioning at this time of year the warmest time of day to have the lights off for an 18/6 schedule would be more like 12-6 pm, it could make a difference at least. it would be more beneficial to not have any lights off time, at the min my veggers are on 24/7 with no fans going in or out and temps are sweet. 

i stopped using radiators in my grows because the way i look at it for what one of them oil rads use you could have another 5 600w lights burning, now that is wasting power BIG TIME.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 5, 2016)

Got a gaff going anyone welcomew


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2016)

Chop me a line I'm on the ferry lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2016)

Well don wins that


----------



## ValleyDragon (Mar 5, 2016)

Taken 4?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2016)

this should give yas a giggle


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice to see The Metal Mulisha doing the business again, been a long time fan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2016)

McGregor didn't have the groundwork to take him. He fucked his dish up pretty good tho.


----------



## makka (Mar 6, 2016)

Alreet lads hope everyone good and staying safe


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this should give yas a giggle


not being rude mate but no its fukin embarrassing really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2016)

ah well, be shite if we all liked the same, tis meant to be a pisstake


----------



## zeddd (Mar 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah well, be shite if we all liked the same, tis meant to be a pisstake


yanks don't really do piss takes that well, the other way round, as we have seen on this thread, works better imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2016)

aye the show will be utter gash no doubt .i just found it funny as i understood him perfectly and he had a terrible geordie accent. none of us sound like that.

its nee fast show


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2016)

Quality show


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2016)

Just trimmed my dbxl 5 n 6 n now i wanna keep all 3 dbxls ffs so next run is probably gonna be my 3 dbxl n 2 gg4s but im holding onto the cheese bukakke till I've sampled em all first.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yanks don't really do piss takes that well


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 6, 2016)

Hows everyone doing? Haven't been here in time, my grows coming along nicely if any of you care to check it out.


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Upside to where we're moving is the landlord is moving to America


Hardly likely to see much of him then. Keep the rent paid and you'll be sweet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2016)

That's the plan man gonna wait to flip till we're moved in but ill keep em vegging


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 7, 2016)

hows it going boys whats been going down apart from connor and holly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 8, 2016)

New series out called Damien n it's based on the fuckin omen..the first episode is out n so far shit seems slick


----------



## makka (Mar 8, 2016)

some fuking weapons round me! nearly had enough i think lads it a shame as i enjoy it but the risk is becoming greater then the reward


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 8, 2016)

What happened man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

great crikey emoji meltdown.


----------



## makka (Mar 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What happened man?


Stupid thick ignorant people lax doing stupid shit they shouldn't nor need to be doing lol


----------



## makka (Mar 8, 2016)

Aye it was Don but fear not it's over lol


----------



## makka (Mar 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> New series out called Damien n it's based on the fuckin omen..the first episode is out n so far shit seems slick


Ma pops said I had 666 on my head lol


----------



## makka (Mar 8, 2016)

Middle name Damien to lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

never underestimate anyone's stupidity makka. especially if they are involved in the drug trade.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

alright me'olds .... how is everyone on this fucking freezing spring morning ??


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> alright me'olds .... how is everyone on this fucking freezing spring morning ??


crying about stuff by the looks hows you?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2016)

have to say im the same most days b4 if got my spliff booze buzz on


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2016)

It's gona be above 15c all week here, winter just ended. Vape'n rd's goat wreck haze

reminds me of key lime pie. 
plant goin past 80 days, chopped 2oz's early vape doesn't know difference.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> crying about stuff by the looks hows you?


im good mate , i got given a bit of gg4 yesterday ... you are correct about the strengh lol it put me on my arse after a few bags on the vape ! ... got some kandy kush to try out today .... smells amazing , got some kind of fruit tart crossed petrol add abit of creosote funk going on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

fucked off is how i am, my go to guy for the silver bars looks like he's been coppered or exit scammed. 50 bars worth of coins I'll not see back. cunts. them's the breaks though.

good to see ya bout robbie lad. wagwan?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucked off is how i am, my go to guy for the silver bars looks like he's been coppered or exit scammed. 50 bars worth of coins I'll not see back. cunts. them's the breaks though.
> 
> good to see ya bout robbie lad. wagwan?


makes me laugh imagining wagwan in a toon accent  

bit of a shitty on the coins man ... 

Not up to much mate , just getting mashed and reading shit online ..... looking at getting a downpipe and oil bowl / glass nail and converting my old glass ice bubbler into a wax dapping beast lol , since ive had my vape n i have quit the tobacco my pipes become redundant .....

hows things with you mate , still doing the breeders boutique thing ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> makes me laugh imagining wagwan in a toon accent
> 
> bit of a shitty on the coins man ...
> 
> ...


Surprisingly wagwan and whats gannin on are pretty close lol. Aye going canny with BB man. New strains released soon. I've the downpipe nail etc for my bong I never use anymore never even cleaned my bong after I got the volcano man!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Surprisingly wagwan and whats gannin on are pretty close lol. Aye going canny with BB man. New strains released soon. I've the downpipe nail etc for my bong I never use anymore never even cleaned my bong after I got the volcano man!


you smoke shatter n hash in your volcano ok mate ? .... ive got a arizer extreme Q i dont want to fuck it up by getting melted oils in it but at same time i still want to be able to use oils , shatter , full melt etc ....

whats the new strains bro ?? 

Im working on a cross myself at minute with a friend ... pineapple fields x skunky deez... we'll see how it goes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah I got a well its like a disk made of wire wool it looks like brillo pad you put the oil onto. With hash I just wait til I've cashed a chamber pour half out then pop the hash in a coiled worm and pop the other half of done weed back on top. 

New strains are Plemon ( smelly cherry x Larry og x chem valley Kush) and CQ48(cheesequake x ak4.

Once you've got the breeding bug its a whole new world thinking up crosses. I day dream about that stuff at work in between dealing with dickheads, I mean punters....


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

yeah the breeding game is great but it takes a loooong time to stabalize things and actually get anywhere with your cross aint it lol .... anyone can pollen chuck but actually doing selective breeding is a nightmare ! 
I mean its not a bad dilemma having to pick from 4/5 different phenos to progress your strain but then when the traits your after dont carry through it can get frustrating LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

Wait til you have the joy of refining a few times and then finding they herm and you bin them all. Sucks donkey balls


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

haha yeah man wank ! 
im glad i only do it for myself or to share with friends ... different ball game when you are selling and have customers moaning if shit isnt right aswell lol 

Hows that Plemon , sounds nice that one man. How much of the Chem valley does it show ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

Not a great deal to be honest it has a kinda spicy lemon hazy taste more Larry. There's going to be a small limited run of fems. That have just been run out and come up trumps. Some purp some not. The original cut is proper purple.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

There's pictures about id have to go through my journal some here: 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.539647/page-135


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

nice nice man  how long you looking at till the fems drop and how much ? might have a bash at a pack of them 

got some testers on go at minute , 4 different phenos of Dnl-d x tres kush all female , one is fruity smelling and the other 3 are all tres kush smelling but each with different bud structures and i got 4 different female phenos of gsc x skunk #1 , popped 5 and got 1 male (culled). 2 have small golf ball style nugs up the main stem so gsc leaning im guessing and the other 2 have tight node spacing on the main stem but lanky branches , hard to tell bud formation yet on them . then i got a smile x road kill unicorn im testing for a dude on a diff forum aswell , just 12/12 from seed but shes a beaut man ... ive already got a clone veggin up i took from her early on , smells lovely and looks to be stacking weight on still in the last few weeks , smells like a really fruity hash


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There's pictures about id have to go through my journal some here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-greenhouse-grow-amsterdam.539647/page-135


looks great man , nice purp flicks  i didnt realize smelly cherry n sour cherry had black rose in the mix . Whats that Hotdog all about ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

There's gonna be a 50% sale for BB very soon when we re launch the dog and stuff being released. But you could buy a pack of something and request a half pack or whatever as the freebies.

Sounds like you've the hookup with the states if you're running gsc x's I've just got gg#4 and am gonna play with that for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> looks great man , nice purp flicks  i didnt realize smelly cherry n sour cherry had black rose in the mix . Whats that Hotdog all about ?


Half dog kush half fireballs.( Joseph og x cherry puff) had a few herm reports so its getting re done. DST had some pics of it up here a few pages back. Its frosty as but didn't yield too well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

Qrazy quake x livers are looking likely for a test. Too


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 8, 2016)

sounds like you lot have your hands full hahah .
That hotdog sounds killa man , i had some limited edition cherry puff x grape puff from gage but i never got round to popping them , now you mention it i dont know if i traded them away or if i still have them ... hmm job for tomorrow that lol ... 
im just about to finish up on my 3rd run with relentless fire og bx and fire cookies ... should be chopping at weekend or mid next week .... its last time im running these ones , ive got 10 -15 seeds of each left , they are just such a pain in the arse lol , nute hungry in veg but slows down alot in flower , really sensitive to any heat change , taco leaves , and small buds but the only reason there on the 3rd run if there so shit is that its the strongest smoke ive ever had lol . Im just being lazy by not popping the other seeds im sure theres better yielding less picky phenos in there 

Qrazy quake x livers is a old one of your strains aint it .... im sure you sent me 2 pips of it a few years back n i grew them 12/12 from seed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah those would be canny to pop if you've not traded em like man! Pop the lot if you've the space. Bound to be a good male in there.

High maintenance bitches are usually worth it in most cases haha.

Aye an old cross of mine that jig in Spain has done a few of and they look good. I'll try n find a pic the morra.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

Plemon
 
And QQ x Psycho killer it was, my mistake.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

to think lorry drivers kicking off about being fined with illegals in their hgv's at Dover


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 9, 2016)

Any suggestions for a decent Bitcoin wallet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

localbitcoins.com


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> localbitcoins.com


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> to think lorry drivers kicking off about being fined with illegals in their hgv's at Dover


Is he playing air guitar? LMAO


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 9, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Is he playing air guitar? LMAO


its a she apparently lol....


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 9, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton Plemon is looking phat man , big n chunky  
QQ x psycho killer sounds cool , is there much difference compared to the qq x livers cross ? 

alright sae, hows goes it ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2016)

I had a look back a hundred odd pages in my bollocks chat of a journal and gave up looking for my decent plemon snaps afore giving up.

the QQxL I don't think barring a few in the states tried. the psycho killer has the psycho cheesy bang and fruity elements of livers.


----------



## makka (Mar 10, 2016)

morning fellas


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2016)

This place always this quiet now? No sambo , no bizzle, no serial violater, no body lol .... or have I just caught it at a slow time??


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2016)

Alright makka


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2016)

wake the fuck up!




 
cold up north, gritters been out.


----------



## makka (Mar 10, 2016)

love my local pies lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 10, 2016)

That looks pure fire Don .... bet it knocks you on your arse aswell!


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 10, 2016)

thats a nice gold nugget


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> to think lorry drivers kicking off about being fined with illegals in their hgv's at Dover


rather make a buck n drive a fat ass truck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2016)

Easy Jambo lad been time mate hows the new nipper?

@RobbieP the smell nearly made me hoy my breaky up. Traded a half for a plemon and gg4 cut. Newcastle's weed selection is looking up. Couple of guys on here now kicking out bb gear and its going into commercial. So words getting about hah


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mornin lads hows every1 been keepin ? Hope all is well


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Mornin lads hows every1 been keepin ? Hope all is well


not bad man given up smoking so vaping on gg4 for a wake and bake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2016)

gg4 wakeybakey. i reckon that'd be me on the couch for an hour or so.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm on the kandy kush


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2016)

Finally able to bong the dbxl6...jarring it up later after i pop into town.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 11, 2016)

hows it going boys finely got internet bk we switched from sky to virgin


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 11, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton
So McLaren is gone . Rumour has it Benitez is on the way. Your thoughts?
He's way more experienced and I like that he's wants manager not just head coach. Too many times you hear stories after of players not wanted by coaches. At least he will have to stand over his transfer decisions. Just have to avoid the drop now.I'm a Villa fan by the way


----------



## GrumpyToker (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm from SoCal and I'll be in London in June hoping to try what you fellas got out there


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2016)

GrumpyToker said:


> I'm from SoCal and I'll be in London in June hoping to try what you fellas got out there


Fish n chips warm beer rain grey sky's dampness bad food yellow teeth gravy


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Easy Jambo lad been time mate hows the new nipper?
> 
> @RobbieP the smell nearly made me hoy my breaky up. Traded a half for a plemon and gg4 cut. Newcastle's weed selection is looking up. Couple of guys on here now kicking out bb gear and its going into commercial. So words getting about hah


Awaiting eagerly!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I had a look back a hundred odd pages in my bollocks chat of a journal and gave up looking for my decent plemon snaps afore giving up.
> 
> the QQxL I don't think barring a few in the states tried. the psycho killer has the psycho cheesy bang and fruity elements of livers.


Ive got to catch up with a guy I gave a couple plemon seedlings to without telling him their not fem clones! There was another one that I grew from a single pip I got out the B.P x Cheese. Hope he's not took ton's of clones! Its been about a month :-O


----------



## makka (Mar 11, 2016)

best throw somat up its been a while i think 
not much but somat lol
exo 3 week from flip in 100% hydroton wilma
 
exo veggers to be flipped in a week or 2 in 100% coco autopots
 

gonna be poppin some seeds soon to looking for the unique fruitiness lol


----------



## Fast dog (Mar 11, 2016)

I know it's random lads but where the fuck have pills gone in the last few years I just can't get hold of any anywhere it's totally dried up in my area over the last few years my old man could get thousands of um few years ago your lucky if you get some cunt with 5 selling um in the pub and there shit would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2016)

I got my smoke on, got a glass of vino, got lipstick on my cock and the suns out, nice day what u lot doing


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I got my smoke on, got a glass of vino, got lipstick on my cock and the suns out, nice day what u lot doing


Just finished setting up the rdwc system, started yesterday and had a few leaks and then lost the rag with it and made a new attempt today fresh headed and now she's all sorted. Just need my new parabolic reflectors to come and the plants are goin in. Your Sunday sounds more exciting tho zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Just finished setting up the rdwc system, started yesterday and had a few leaks and then lost the rag with it and made a new attempt today fresh headed and now she's all sorted. Just need my new parabolic reflectors to come and the plants are goin in. Your Sunday sounds more exciting tho zeddd lol


some days are better than other man lol rdwc sounds like a good plan, yieldtastic if ya get it right man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Alright lads...aye it's been a cracking day down here too lovely in the sun, no lipstick on my cock tho hopefully later on lol...ur gonna smash it with that system mg especially with all that fancy controller n that


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright lads...aye it's been a cracking day down here too lovely in the sun, no lipstick on my cock tho hopefully later on lol...ur gonna smash it with that system mg especially with all that fancy controller n that


lol you can always apply it yaself bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2016)

New system....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol you can always apply it yaself bro


Lol I canna reach mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> New system....


Looking mean that is geeza bet u can't wait to see it full a jungle, I can't wait to see it full lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking mean that is geeza bet u can't wait to see it full a jungle, I can't wait to see it full lol


Aye clones are going in at weekend or before that if new reflectors come, can't wait m8, be a bit of a learning curve like but fuck it, bring it on lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Aye it'll be something to add to your c.v like haha. .u should do well out of that lot


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye it'll be something to add to your c.v like haha. .u should do well out of that lot


Hope so m8, needed a change from the Wilmas, just not enough room with them. That's a 12 pot system took down to 8 so I've room to play with them lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Plenty of topping in plan then thats what id do in there top em and train em like fuck get some beasts on the go like ..I put mine in a little sooner than I normally would this time and they still filled the space bless em not as dense as normal but hopefully will give me better buds


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2016)

Im workin with lst on exo atm but im drinkin on macallan single malt as I type


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

How's ur run with the glue go zed? I've got one 4 weeks in and the smell is bringing it all back lol in canna wait to get her cropped...got some premier sweet in too long flower but they smell really nice man ones like lemon soap


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good evening guys, hope all is well. Zeddd sounds like you had a good day lol.

I'm at week 5 since i switched to 12/12 and week 3 since flowers showed, I'm worried though as my buds are tiny, I was hoping for each of my tops to weigh at least a gram dry but I don't think there gna get there. What do you think? (Please excuse the orange pistils, I got too touchy feely one day. I won't be doing it again)
Plant 1
 
 
Plant 2
 
 thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

That looks like it's going hard mode bro


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That looks like it's going hard mode bro


Hard going more like lol, will they suddenly fatten up though? It's like there in stasis lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Plenty of topping in plan then thats what id do in there top em and train em like fuck get some beasts on the go like ..I put mine in a little sooner than I normally would this time and they still filled the space bless em not as dense as normal but hopefully will give me better buds


Aye man plenty of topping and tying down, whatever it takes, was goina throw a net over each of em when there flipped to help me stop any stretch, I want bushes lol. Glue stretch much m8, I've asked before but can't mind


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeh man she easily doubles nearly triple that's if left to its own accord tho if u multi top and bush them out they probs just double in size


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Hard going more like lol, will they suddenly fatten up though? It's like there in stasis lol


Lol what light are u using? Your only 4 weeks in aren't you? You still got another month at least for them to go


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol what light are u using? Your only 4 weeks in aren't you? You still got another month at least for them to go


Lol... 200 watt dual spectrum cfl, I have multi topped there tiny bushes.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/page-3#post-12379353


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Lol... 200 watt dual spectrum cfl, I have multi topped there tiny bushes.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/page-3#post-12379353


Ahh well there you go it's that 200 watt cfl your using I'd imagine they'll still swell up a bit more but especially been multi topped they're not gonna be big mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Alright makka the spakka lol Yeh I'm all good ta mate how's ya sen? Aye I've got half a tent full of glue at the min it's been a while I'm missing it man...I've not flowered the exo ot psy out for ages man but I've still got the cuts can't be throwing those away man..running a couole g13 too suppose to be real nice so can't wait to see that finished


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahh well there you go it's that 200 watt cfl your using I'd imagine they'll still swell up a bit more but especially been multi topped they're not gonna be big mate


I'd go HPs after this grow but temps will be a nightmare in my cubby, I have filter and extraction running on high and even a fan blowing. My CFL still taking that cubby to 30 c on a few occasions.

Yeah keep the exos going guys I would love to grow one eventually.


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2016)

lax if youre alive like my post lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol was.only.mesing it popped into my head so I typed it....4yr old flipping a quad haha hope she's ok man...aye I'll let you know mate


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2016)

cool ghetts lookin 4ward mte n nahh she was laughing her head off m8 she thinks shes evil fkin knievel in the making lmao i only take them out on grass hills so its cool man broken finger worst scenario lol


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2016)

mg you looking on a fat yield in that system they drink like fk! but best tip i can give is air on the side of caution with ec strengh as i never ever found a strain in dwc that liked it high thats truth m8


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2016)

right im out boys catch yas later stay safe mans


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 13, 2016)

makka said:


> mg you looking on a fat yield in that system they drink like fk! but best tip i can give is air on the side of caution with ec strengh as i never ever found a strain in dwc that liked it high thats truth m8


I've done a few single oxy pots makka, and I fed them full strength ionic nutes. This time tho I'm going start them on half and see what that does. 
I've an air stone in each bucket and two in the res, the nutes mix back to the res 3 times in 24 hrs to keep her all fresh, the temp in the res should be cool enough too cos it's outside the room and my room doesn't get that warm. Goina test it with lights on thru the week an see what temp in the waters like. I reckon I've got it all.sorted lol


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> Lol... 200 watt dual spectrum cfl, I have multi topped there tiny bushes.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/200-w-cfl-grow-by-danfour20.894039/page-3#post-12379353


buy an hps an light and tent ffs or u will never ever be happy with yield untill u do these 2 things! lol afterwards think avout extraction / odor control and your good for pound with a 600 man 1.2 tent 4 plants trained just stop messin around wastin ya money mate


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2016)

aw


Mastergrow said:


> I've done a few single oxy pots makka, and I fed them full strength ionic nutes. This time tho I'm going start them on half and see what that does.
> I've an air stone in each bucket and two in the res, the nutes mix back to the res 3 times in 24 hrs to keep her all fresh, the temp in the res should be cool enough too cos it's outside the room and my room doesn't get that warm. Goina test it with lights on thru the week an see what temp in the waters like. I reckon I've got it all.sorted lol


awww i see your using the 1 part ionic thats not to bad think i was good upto 1.5/6 on most strains then pk boost n never burned but with caana aqua couldnt go over 1.2 ec in dwc 1.5 s was seein burns and drops in ph plummet well best to ya m8 any probs willing to help buiilt my own 20ltr single pots buckets and ran them a few years so good exp withem man


----------



## makka (Mar 14, 2016)

another lovely day best get my ass out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

my gg4 is taking off this is it in front of the sour Diesel
 
 
added a stand so lower the leggy ones and moved the light back with fishing wire to extend the coverage, it'll need some tweeking and pinching and bending etc but it's getting there.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2016)

That's a nice George w you got there Don look at the trunk on it man..have u got them 2 under a 600?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's a pic of my glue at just past 3 weeks I think I fucking love this strain big time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

what's the end weight like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That's a nice George w you got there Don look at the trunk on it man..have u got them 2 under a 600?


hahah cheers, there's Exo, Psyco, Plemon, Sour Diesel and GG4 under 1 x 600 in a 3x3 except now it's more like 4x3 ish with the step bench in .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's the end weight like?


It's good, the first time I did it I did 2 and got 5 off one and 6 off the other I think...near enough all good bud as well


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 14, 2016)

looking brilliant there @Don Gin and Ton .... and some fucking frost on that girl @Ghettogrower187 

I chopped half my tent last night (well everything in my coco bed) 2 exo , 2 psycho , 2 fire cookies , 1 robbies girl ..... for clones straight into flower i think i should be getting a good weight ... not massive but for no veg time i think ill be happy , also got the 12/12 from seed ladies finishing in a fortnight or so ..... 

Moved 2 x Arctic express , 2 x Hog x kushberry and 1 x ECSD into the flower tent ..... smoking on abit of gg#4 and kandy kush at the minute  

hows everyone ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2016)

Easy robbo how's tricks mate? Them beds working out alright for u are they? I'm just about to roll up a doob of goji


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

cheers robbie and ghetts hoping to pull as much as I can this run or get them up in the loft ASAP


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 14, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Easy robbo how's tricks mate? Them beds working out alright for u are they? I'm just about to roll up a doob of goji


Alright mate , last run in the bed man , I'm taking it out. There good and ill be going back to it in the future and experimenting going no till full organic but for now I'm vegging for 6 to 8 week's in veg tent and flowering 4 or 5 at a time this time round. Easier to move them about in pots lol 

 
This is the coco bed last weekend n chopped last night


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 14, 2016)

DANfour20 said:


> I'd go HPs after this grow but temps will be a nightmare in my cubby, I have filter and extraction running on high and even a fan blowing. My CFL still taking that cubby to 30 c on a few occasions.
> 
> Yeah keep the exos going guys I would love to grow one eventually.





makka said:


> buy an hps an light and tent ffs or u will never ever be happy with yield untill u do these 2 things! lol afterwards think avout extraction / odor control and your good for pound with a 600 man 1.2 tent 4 plants trained just stop messin around wastin ya money mate




CFL's are good for vegging only. The just don't have the light penetration for flowering. That's why the buds look ok on top while the lower are small. You defo won't regret changing to HPS. Make sure to buy a digital one. They do perform better. If heat is your prob then maybe try a cool tube. In my experience a CFL runs pretty hot anyway


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2016)

^ would help if he didn't pull all the fan leaves off imo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeh leaving the fans on would be a good idea lol...I pluck a few in late flower but only ones that are covering buds up, nothing wild like just enough to open it up a bit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 14, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> Alright mate , last run in the bed man , I'm taking it out. There good and ill be going back to it in the future and experimenting going no till full organic but for now I'm vegging for 6 to 8 week's in veg tent and flowering 4 or 5 at a time this time round. Easier to move them about in pots lol
> 
> View attachment 3631547
> This is the coco bed last weekend n chopped last night


Yeh man I'm stepping back down and doing 9 a run instead of 16 lol can be a pain in the arse at times..so next run I'm gonna have 1 disco 1 chem d and the rest glue and g13 depending how good it is this grow....that bed looks alright mate nice buds up in there were they all.flipped straight from clone? And I keep seeing a lot of this no till gardening they use little cover crops and stuff in the pots....what is no till gardening?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 14, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man I'm stepping back down and doing 9 a run instead of 16 lol can be a pain in the arse at times..so next run I'm gonna have 1 disco 1 chem d and the rest glue and g13 depending how good it is this grow....that bed looks alright mate nice buds up in there were they all.flipped straight from clone? And I keep seeing a lot of this no till gardening they use little cover crops and stuff in the pots....what is no till gardening?


yeah they was all pinched and flipped clones then tied up as they grew ..... 
No till is basically 100% organic .... you have all other shit growing and living in the pots or your soil bed that produce all the nutes that feed the cannabis plants , all you need to do is supply the rain (water) lol .... takes awhile to get it established but meant to be amazing once you got it dialled in and really as simple as just plain water once or twice a week


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 14, 2016)

i think the only good cfl grows ive seen where all hung vertical and with quite a few all at different heights , like fucking wind chimes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ugorg premier sweet #2 #7 #8 #9 and #10 in that order fucked up the ph on #9 and 10 by worrying about the run off like a twat but it's on the mend now


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 15, 2016)

Great pics


----------



## makka (Mar 15, 2016)

Robbie p post about the coco bed got me thinking how would plant count work if nicked? Would they just count the stems coming out the bed?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 15, 2016)

makka said:


> Robbie p post about the coco bed got me thinking how would plant count work if nicked? Would they just count the stems coming out the bed?


i did 8 clones and the idea was to train 4 stems so 32 main colas but i fucked it up , if busted it would still be 8 clones though as thats how many plants there is .....


----------



## makka (Mar 15, 2016)

I get ya robbie it was just a thought lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2016)

Man my gg cuts are taking ages to root.they better be done b4 i move ffs. Been foliar feeding seaweed feed I got on ebay and fuck me they love it!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys how's every one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

nice frost on that ugorg swag Ghetts. that one will deffo have time to pull round too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Morning all, been a while, just torn down the flower room n packed it away, gna have a coffee n then do the veg room n then clear out a space in the wardrobe for a cloner full of cuts lol

hows everyone else?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

Getting over man flu been in bed for 2days lol but just browsing for new seeds at the min


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Getting over man flu been in bed for 2days lol but just browsing for new seeds at the min


What kinda stuff you got your eye on?


----------



## makka (Mar 16, 2016)

I thought you didn't foliar clones slipper?  lol 
Well a flipping feeding tube only popped out of one of pots! 
Got a call last night theirs water dripping through ceiling ffs well I never jumped up as fast in my life lol when I got their luckily the was only about 20 ltr gone so moped up and sorted it out lesson to be learnt here ALWAYS tape down the feed tubes to the pots lol the roots gradually pushed it out over time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> What kinda stuff you got your eye on?


Only just started looking m8 but I'd like a 8 weeker to throw in the mix so I'll have a 9-10 weeker one crop then 8 the next if u get me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2016)

Not foliar feeding my clones I'm foliar feeding the vegging girls I've still got going that imma move to my new gaff.i do spray the clones with a misting of water every few days


makka said:


> I thought you didn't foliar clones slipper?  lol
> Well a flipping feeding tube only popped out of one of pots!
> Got a call last night theirs water dripping through ceiling ffs well I never jumped up as fast in my life lol when I got their luckily the was only about 20 ltr gone so moped up and sorted it out lesson to be learnt here ALWAYS tape down the feed tubes to the pots lol the roots gradually pushed it out over time


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Only just started looking m8 but I'd like a 8 weeker to throw in the mix so I'll have a 9-10 weeker one crop then 8 the next if u get me


Have a look at...BOG seeds for the 8 weeker

n some other ones to have a look at for some window shopping lol...........

Ethos collective
OG Raskal
Motarebel


----------



## makka (Mar 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Only just started looking m8 but I'd like a 8 weeker to throw in the mix so I'll have a 9-10 weeker one crop then 8 the next if u get me


Want an eight weeker my self but the few I've tried never seemed fully ripe at 8 which was a shame cause I really want somat fully ripe at 8


----------



## makka (Mar 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not foliar feeding my clones I'm foliar feeding the vegging girls I've still got going that imma move to my new gaff.i do spray the clones with a misting of water every few days


Lol OK I let u off ha that seaweed extract is good shit I used it in soil in the feed it seemed to help the leafs shine if u will lol or it was just me imagining it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

So many to choose from lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

50% off sale at you know who's


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 16, 2016)

DST said:


> 50% off sale at you know who's


any BP in stock?


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

It's being sent from Spain the now but we are holding off releasing it until the test grow on the beans has been done. You can order anything and get a pack of testers though, just need to ask Don.

Ah, hold on, BP, Blue Pit? Yes there is stock of that. For some reason I had Deep Blue in my head...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

And not sure if I can trust my self with Reg s are the


DST said:


> 50% off sale at you know who's


rhino seeds ?


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

There's feminised plemons


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cheers Don they're smelling real nice now ones like lemon soap, aye slipper I love me a bit of foliar spray with the liquid seaweed I also foliar feed 1 week into flower with sumo boost gives em a nice kick


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

whats the blue pit like sounds like it could be up my street


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

Blue Pit is Deep Blue Male x Dog.

Apparently I was talking shite, BP's out of stock lol. Fuk knows, I'll just keep quiet.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

there gose that idea then


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> there gose that idea then


I am sure if you wanted them you could email and ask, there's always spares aboot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Blue Pit is Deep Blue Male x Dog.
> 
> Apparently I was talking shite, BP's out of stock lol. Fuk knows, I'll just keep quiet.


I'll let ya's know when I check the stash, last time it went up everyone went nuts and i think it went out of stock again pretty quick. I'll double check everything when i'm back in the house, my work is fucked today email and admin systems are shot to buggery.


----------



## makka (Mar 16, 2016)

went to the mothers wi kids for an hour n lil girl only knocked tv over ffs! thats just cost mi 2 ton replace and the missus wonders why i dont like taking them on mi own! 
well all i can do is laugh all bad luck im having lately lol
shit could be worse eh 
had my eye on the BluePit my self or was it bluedream? ghb let me try it a while ago and it was nice man knockout stone to i slept for hours after a few canoes n it went like that for 3 days solid lol defo need to try it mi self


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2016)

DST said:


> There's feminised plemons


just looked at bb site and cant see the fem plemons ...... i want a pack man


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2016)

@DST whens hotdog available ??


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2016)

Good news with the new place.sheds pretty big n shes got sockets in there so if they work im eventually gonna get another 600w tent on the go in there


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Blue Pit is Deep Blue Male x Dog.
> 
> Apparently I was talking shite, BP's out of stock lol. Fuk knows, I'll just keep quiet.


amateurs man, amateurs!.

it's the bollocks pompey i don't know if there is a smoker who wouldn't like it.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my gg4 is taking off this is it in front of the sour Diesel


Fat trunks and huge looking for the size of the pot !!! Is this the donor cupboard haha Cowboy Style here we go! Look's beast man! And nice n healthy!
Is that the sour d from Ras ??

GHB The blue Pitt is another of my all time Fav's ! Agreed, would suit anybody!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> just looked at bb site and cant see the fem plemons ...... i want a pack man


they'll be going out as freebies in 3's with normal orders when they land from spain. I imagine they're on a donkey the time it's taking.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they'll be going out as freebies in 3's with normal orders when they land from spain. I imagine they're on a donkey the time it's taking.


so i cant buy a pack of 10 ?


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

I got a pair of the Reg's going atm !


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2016)

ghb said:


> amateurs man, amateurs!.
> 
> it's the bollocks pompey i don't know if there is a smoker who wouldn't like it.


Obviously not if our strains are selling out...must be doing something right


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 16, 2016)

let us know when they land m8 i wants the bp and it would be rude not to try the fem plemons


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> so i cant buy a pack of 10 ?


down the line aye but for now it'll be 3 freebies on top of your normal freebie pack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Fat trunks and huge looking for the size of the pot !!! Is this the donor cupboard haha Cowboy Style here we go! Look's beast man! And nice n healthy!
> Is that the sour d from Ras ??
> 
> GHB The blue Pitt is another of my all time Fav's ! Agreed, would suit anybody!!


cowboy has always been my style mate you know that haha aye that's rasclots sour D strong as fook but 10 weeker


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

haha^^^

I mind you mention before it was strong, thick smoke ! " like milk in a bottle eh! " Ive no saw him about, still active? I was going to get a clone of the sour but wasn't much I could do with it at the time. Sure he was after a trade but cant remember what.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 16, 2016)

nice work G that's some swollen frosty shit, that plemon is deffo worth running which pheno did u fem Don? the one I had was fat and tasty pity I fukked up the reveg, cano ing exo and glue with a whisky chaser, wtf is hulk these days?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

I femmed the keeper cut the fat one out my last journal bit of a hazy taste spice to it but mostly lemon leaning, the fems have come out 50/50 green/pink but all banging lemon taste same as cut. 

i was thinking we should have a uk thread lemon off. who's down?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

i still have the las fingerez cut x smelly cherry to run out too.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> nice work G that's some swollen frosty shit, that plemon is deffo worth running which pheno did u fem Don? the one I had was fat and tasty pity I fukked up the reveg, cano ing exo and glue with a whisky chaser, wtf is hulk these days?


Ain't seen hulk in a bit either m8, tho I know he had a bit of bother with a neighbour finding out about his plants, maybe why he ain't been about.anything exciting with u zeddd?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2016)

That lemon zeddd has was lemony, u ever had it Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

which one ZLH or Laz' cut ?

I'm mostly out the sample loop cos i trust very few on here man. mostly cos i can;t remember who they were before they changed names like but ya know!?

My lemon comes from larry og so it's more kushy but still has that sativa spicyness to it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2016)

The zlh, some thing that came of cheddar when he was about I think, he said it was laz cut but it wasn't


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

mine threw a few naners so i binned it tbh. fingerez hoyed his dummy out the pram a while back, we made an obvious joke about him being a shit grower and he took it to heart. even after i explained he was still huffy.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2016)

Same here m8, I had a few grows with it went fine but then the fucker kept throwing nanners so I binned it too. Was nice tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 16, 2016)

A lemon off ay, I like the sound if that like I'm hoping for one of my premiers to turn out lemons so far it reeks pure lemon....hey mg u got ya new reflectors yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

oh aye it was banging smoke and the naners were last ditch reproduction not male flowers so i dint mind that. self preservation naners.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2016)

They landed today m8, gotta pick them up tomorrow so all be up and running at the weekend. Can't be arsed doin anything in the evenings after work atm lol


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> @DST whens hotdog available ??


It's still got a bit of work before release mate. I am running another batch and will be doing test grows on them...so a bit of time. There's the Hotdog x Sour Cherry that we're giving out as freebies. Hotdog doesn't look like a great yielder but the nugs make up for size in their weight. They are like lumps of hash really, lol. I ran 3 and a dog in my last run and got around 600gram from the 3 plants, so not too shabby. And I gave my grow 0.0 attention what with the birth of the second Yin, was like an overgrown 70's porno bush in there.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

these are some that @oldman60 is running hd x sc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

I reckon with a bit lollipop they'll give bigger colas lad


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2016)

I can't see the pics! Can u see them Robbie


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

I just copy and pasted them from the 600 lad. Sometimes when you do that it doesn't show up for folks. I know it's happened to me on riu and not seen pics, while everyone else is like, nice pics!!! lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I can't see the pics! Can u see them Robbie


here's a link to the post MG,
http://rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-5216#post-12417165


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2016)

morning boys


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's the shots; Top 2 are Hotdog x Sour Cherry bottom 2 are Blue Pit.
I had a bit of trouble with the Sour Kush x Deep Blue with herms.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2016)

they are frosty as f**k


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 17, 2016)

any one betting today ?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

@DST @Don Gin and Ton 
Which of the BB strains has the most couch lock effect ?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I can't see the pics! Can u see them Robbie


Nope just red "X"


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> @DST @Don Gin and Ton
> Which of the BB strains has the most couch lock effect ?


If your looking for a good relaxing stone I'd go with Dog every time, my best goodnight smoke.
I posted the pix DST referred to on the previous pg.


----------



## makka (Mar 17, 2016)

Can vouch for the dog Robbie really nice smoke unique flavour I never tasted until I smoked the dog the high is heavy also although the lil bit I had was not premo buds but a bit hairy as it was a free gift off a friend but really nice all the ssme


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

The dog is like a 7th wave. Nice strong headband high then takes you to the couch and slams you hard lol.

Edit. And I love the indica effect from the Deep blue as well. Tingling in your thigh muscles.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool so im going with dog then , is there any major difference in the regs to the fems ... apart from the males obviously lol .... more phenos in the regs ?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> Cool so im going with dog then , is there any major difference in the regs to the fems ... apart from the males obviously lol .... more phenos in the regs ?


From what I've seen either way is good but the girls (both) can herm but a small price for world class smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

The males from a pack of regs are worth their weight in gold if your'e wanting to start slinging pollen.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The males from a pack of regs are worth their weight in gold if your'e wanting to start slinging pollen.


you make me sound like a man whore lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

has sambo just dissapeared or he under a new name or sumit happened to him ???? where the fuck is he ? someone pm me n let me know please


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> you make me sound like a man whore lol


how do i know you aint no Rodriguez Lothario banging every bit of tottie that bats her lashes at ya Robbie, or is you fat n ugly stoners like majority of us?


----------



## makka (Mar 17, 2016)

Or skinny and ugly don't forget about us lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> has sambo just dissapeared or he under a new name or sumit happened to him ???? where the fuck is he ? someone pm me n let me know please


howdy robbo whats up mate? 

i still read the thread of course lol just aint had much to add lately tbh, aint been up to much same old shit.

pm me ya email


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do i know you aint no Rodriguez Lothario banging every bit of tottie that bats her lashes at ya Robbie, or is you fat n ugly stoners like majority of us?


im me ... just fucking me ... lol

though that could also be described as a fat ugly stoner with more bumfluff on his chin than his head lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> howdy robbo whats up mate?
> 
> i still read the thread of course lol just aint had much to add lately tbh, aint been up to much same old shit.
> 
> pm me ya email


alright me old mukka ... been here a week or so now and not seen any post from ya n thought you'd either been raided , topped yaself or was beeing gang raped as a prisoner of war in some big fat birds love parlour against ya will .....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> im me ... just fucking me ... lol
> 
> though that could also be described as a fat ugly stoner with more bumfluff on his chin than his head lol


aint we all buddy!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aint we all buddy!!!


i thought that was you in ya avvy  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> i thought that was you in ya avvy  lol


It was I'm 16.5 stone


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

who ate all the pies then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2016)

drank em more like. and anyways what do you way just now Zeddd? mr red wine every day hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyway my plemon.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> drank em more like. and anyways what do you way just now Zeddd? mr red wine every day hahaha


6 1 and 13st 10 lbs same as I been for 25 years ....Don its them pies mate


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyway my plemon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634856


what strength A and B you got em on at that stage don they look promising


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyway my plemon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634856


Nice pic mango ! FPMSL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what strength A and B you got em on at that stage don they look promising


4ml A&b, I added some mono N today they don't look green enoungh or purple enough for that matter you metabolic racehorse bastard! lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

if I don't drink I lose to much weight, those purps are hungry bitches man they look good to me btw


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

zed how much calmag you run for the exo in flower calmag hungry bitches in coco compared to the wilma having to keep chasing away the purp stems with calmag all the time in the coco but worried about upping the callmag cause of the extra N foliars are helping atm but wanna up it in the feed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll be hoying a bit silica in shortly, there's no room for a fan haha will need to strengthen some of the branches. they'll need supporting or rather tied into the space and they'll hold each other up, not ideal and mould risk but hey ho


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

whatever gets ya to the finish line man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2016)

true that man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

makka said:


> zed how much calmag you run for the exo in flower calmag hungry bitches in coco compared to the wilma having to keep chasing away the purp stems with calmag all the time in the coco but worried about upping the callmag cause of the extra N foliars are helping atm but wanna up it in the feed?


I just add what I need, exo does naturally have go faster stripes man


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I just add what I need, exo does naturally have go faster stripes man


probz just me being picky man im gonna bump it up a bit see what happens


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

In veg in seem to get a lot of purplish stems I'm always trying to combat it...it's all completely goes tho once flipped so fuck knows what it is man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

Here's the g13, 3 weeks in she's vigorous nice n easy to grow and starting to smell quite nice too


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2016)

Super hung over still ffs


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> In veg in seem to get a lot of purplish stems I'm always trying to combat it...it's all completely goes tho once flipped so fuck knows what it is man


likewise man but i can get rid of it in the wilma with xtra ca/mg fk knows its not a problem yet anyway


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here's the g13, 3 weeks in she's vigorous nice n easy to grow and starting to smell quite nice too View attachment 3635003View attachment 3635006


big fat leaf fingers to on her looks nice ghetts


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

makka said:


> likewise man but i can get rid of it in the wilma with xtra ca/mg fk knows its not a problem yet anyway


Strange ain't it....it's deffo more prone in coco u don't see many soil growers with the same issue do ya....I've just bought a.bottle of shogun calmag so I'll see in a week or so whether it's helping the veggers, like u say it's not causing any issues but it's not very pleasing to the eye tho is it


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Strange ain't it....it's deffo more prone in coco u don't see many soil growers with the same issue do ya....I've just bought a.bottle of shogun calmag so I'll see in a week or so whether it's helping the veggers, like u say it's not causing any issues but it's not very pleasing to the eye tho is it


no its not very pleasing to the eye lol im just gonna try keep on top them with the foliar untill buds begin to form then add a lil extra in the main res just dont wanna N tox and end up wi open whispy buds i did it a few year back lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

Gluuuuuuueeeeee


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

makka said:


> no its not very pleasing to the eye lol im just gonna try keep on top them with the foliar untill buds begin to form then add a lil extra in the main res just dont wanna N tox and end up wi open whispy buds i did it a few year back lol


I use sumo boost and it says foliar feed at first sign of flowers and then again 4 weeks I've never done it at 4 weeks but I'm gonna try it this time....the first dose of it really makes em pop


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Roobarb (Mar 18, 2016)

Fuckin lovely looking plants there @Ghettogrower187 . I'm drooling


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

big and little
 
big ones are about 4 week from flip 
little ones are about 3 or 4 days from flip 
 

top shot of lil ones 

gonna get a decent camera soon or a new phone lol get soma them quality shots like ghetts


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2016)

makka said:


> big and little
> View attachment 3635183
> big ones are about 4 week from flip
> little ones are about 3 or 4 days from flip
> ...


looking good , the big one is a beauty  is that just expandable foam on ya roof tiles mate?


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> looking good , the big one is a beauty  is that just expandable foam on ya roof tiles mate?


yeah it was already their when i got their i think someone had half tried to make an attic room and did that lol their is 4 in that wilma at the back and the others is my 1st run in auto pots which atm im liking tbh very easy to use up to now touch wood


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 18, 2016)

didnt realise there was 4 lol , thought it was one fuck off massive bush hahah

never used auto pots before , i used the one with the drip ring on each pot and a airstone at the bottom not sure what its called , got a good yield but found it to hard to control the res temp ..... just stick to coco now lol


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

yeah im liking coco mi self and ive tried all sorts tbh lol seems in this run tho using coco im having to be a bit calmag crazy to keep the purps away compared to the wilma its weird
wilma/dwc was always my best yields but i cba with the upkeep if im honest im a lazy stoner lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

makka said:


> big and little
> View attachment 3635183
> big ones are about 4 week from flip
> little ones are about 3 or 4 days from flip
> ...


Nice bushes there mate ehat strains?...I just use my phone and take pics just before lights come on


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> GluuuuuuueeeeeeView attachment 3635068View attachment 3635070 View attachment 3635072


G monster....is this you after hitting the glue, it is me?...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> G monster....is this you after hitting the glue, it is me?...


Lmfao Yeh man its intense ain't it


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice bushes there mate ehat strains?...I just use my phone and take pics just before lights come on


its all exo co m8 due a change and bit of variety but never get round to it or cant decide what to pick and my phones shit ghetts lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

I can highly reccommend disco biscuit from ugorg only popped 3 beans and found a keeper still got 6 in the fridge...got a pack of killer skunk they'll be getting popped around Xmas time or new year gonna try and stick to cuts for a while


----------



## makka (Mar 18, 2016)

theres so many good ones man thats why its so hard hah


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmfao Yeh man its intense ain't it


G locked


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aye that's it makka and there's breeders popping up left right and center at the min which makes it even worse lol.....haha are u G locked Yeh zeddd? 3 weeks and 1 of mine will be ready


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 18, 2016)

I gets purps from start to finish I just thought it was the cold temps


----------



## jinkyj (Mar 19, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> GluuuuuuueeeeeeView attachment 3635068View attachment 3635070 View attachment 3635072


Looking bang fucking tidy that is ghet, glistening away to fuck.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 19, 2016)

Haha cheers man....aye pomps purpling can be a number of different things man...but growing out in a shed I'd imagine that's where yours is coming from


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 19, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha cheers man....aye pomps purpling can be a number of different things man...but growing out in a shed I'd imagine that's where yours is coming from


Ah cool reading all that started maken me think and that wasn't good lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 19, 2016)

this fire cookies i got taste just like gg4 and fucks me up lol ... .shame i spoilt the dry on it and she smells like hay lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2016)

Breeders boutique are having a sale atm n their freebies are consistently fire


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2016)

anyone getting busted these days? be a crime not to grow 9 imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

How's it going zedd dude I'd love to be able to grow 9 but space won't allow it lol but I'm working on it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

Any one grown og kush or widow


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> How's it going zedd dude I'd love to be able to grow 9 but space won't allow it lol but I'm working on it lol


then u got nothing much to worry about, grow easy man, im cutting my plant count down but upping the yield


----------



## makka (Mar 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> then u got nothing much to worry about, grow easy man, im cutting my plant count down but upping the yield


what you thinking zedd nice big bushes


----------



## makka (Mar 20, 2016)

i dont really go over 8 in one spot me even when i take clones for the perp i bring them to my home lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2016)

makka said:


> what you thinking zedd nice big bushes


lst, ive just done an exo with 10 ish heads no topping filling 1/4 tent so expect 9 oz, lol only at 3 week flip atm heres hoping


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2016)

so yeah going from 8 in a 1.2 to 4


----------



## makka (Mar 20, 2016)

hoping 4 ya m8 lol but yeah i prefer 4 in a 1.2 tent its always just worked right 4 me like that and fills the tent quick man less plants less worry to 

do you use your gavita 1000 in a 1.2 tent man?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2016)

makka said:


> hoping 4 ya m8 lol but yeah i prefer 4 in a 1.2 tent its always just worked right 4 me like that and fills the tent quick man less plants less worry to
> 
> do you use your gavita 1000 in a 1.2 tent man?


yeah and im getting 34 sellable oz with 50 g percy fluff...cos its exo lol, its all about the gpw so if I can maintain weight with a halving of plant count I will sleep bttr


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2016)

im hitting the malt whisky, anyone on it yet?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

nice yeh i have 5 in 1.2 gets 15/20- oz needs to improve really lol just seems to run into ph problems in veg mainly when i put them into 10l pots i only give say a liter each but then i have no run off other wise over water then i gets a salt build up witch makes my ph lower then i gets lock out witch fucks me up lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2016)

pompey , i put 5 in my 1.2 and normally get 20 but under a 600w .... when i swap it up for new strains though i normally hit 15 on the 1st grow as i dont really look after them , i kind of just let them do there thing and look for what needs to be dialled in on the next grow lol ... you using coco mate ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2016)

I started with 6 under a 600w in a 3x3 n atm ive 4 in a 1.2 with the 600w.going up to the new gaff tomorrow to check if those plugs in the garage work cuz if they do after next crop I'll get a 1.2 setup in there n have my other 1.2 in the new spare room n if the gf allows my 3x3 in the other lol if not I can have the 3x3 in with the 4x4


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> pompey , i put 5 in my 1.2 and normally get 20 but under a 600w .... when i swap it up for new strains though i normally hit 15 on the 1st grow as i dont really look after them , i kind of just let them do there thing and look for what needs to be dialled in on the next grow lol ... you using coco mate ?


Yeh coco m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2016)

My cousin helped me pavk up the 1.2 so i gave him a q n said id sort him again when hes out n the fuckers only just text me lookin for more...wanker


----------



## makka (Mar 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah and im getting 34 sellable oz with 50 g percy fluff...cos its exo lol, its all about the gpw so if I can maintain weight with a halving of plant count I will sleep bttr


ive thought of the 1000 watters myself but i know i couldnt handle the heat espesh in 1.2 tents it would have to be a full revamp just to get the lights to 1000 DE watters thats why i havnt made the jump but 32 in a 1.2 area is very enticing lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I started with 6 under a 600w in a 3x3 n atm ive 4 in a 1.2 with the 600w.going up to the new gaff tomorrow to check if those plugs in the garage work cuz if they do after next crop I'll get a 1.2 setup in there n have my other 1.2 in the new spare room n if the gf allows my 3x3 in the other lol if not I can have the 3x3 in with the 4x4


Needs to sort my shed out really need to line it and insolate it stop the draft and that and change the roof as it leaks a little


----------



## makka (Mar 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> My cousin helped me pavk up the 1.2 so i gave him a q n said id sort him again when hes out n the fuckers only just text me lookin for more...wanker


try n be nice n look what happens the leeches come out lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

Zeddd You only use base nuts and 9/14 pk don't ya ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2016)

This sheds pretty well built in fairness so im hoping just a tent in there will do n ive a spare dehumidifier I can sling in there


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 20, 2016)

i use coco and 10ltr pots mate , i find i tend to get abit of a out of whack ph too after abit ... i now mix my ph of the feeds up and it seems to of fixed the problem .... try feeding ph 5.6 then 6.0 , then 6.2 , then 6.0 then 5.8 ...... see how it works for ya .... 

i only use base nutes and pk 13/14 plus some seaweed or calmag if needed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2016)

And I know he's a fecking light weight cuz when he was helping me break up my gear we'd a bong each before hand n the cunt didn't even clear it n he was wankered for fecking ages man shit was embarrassing lol so i know he's acting the Johnny big balls with his flat mates which is just lame man lol he's getting one more bag n that's it lol I don't wanna sell to him either cuz he's family so I'd have to give him an actual 3.5g bag n for less at that cuz the cunts mams a hippie n her connections would just plop fist fulls of green in a bag n they'd pay in love or some hippie shit lol but seriously shed kick my ass if she'd even hear of me selling him an 8th for 50e ffs so with the money I get off the lads it just doesn't make sense to just was it like.

The cheese bukakke is a serious smoke lads but I'd culled hee as she was super airy and the top buds were quite ahead of the lower canopy n I'd lollypopped those bitches but she was a bushy girl in fairness but would of taken atleast another week (10) to be done to my liking n then maybe just take the top buds n let the rest abit under the lights a while longer but I didn't have time for that I'd another crop to go in..which still has to go in since I'm moving lmao but yeah had another blunt just there n she's very nice,cheesy n good frost on her but still not as nice as the dbxl6 but she's probably stronger in fairness...




Rant over


makka said:


> try n be nice n look what happens the leeches come out lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 20, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> i use coco and 10ltr pots mate , i find i tend to get abit of a out of whack ph too after abit ... i now mix my ph of the feeds up and it seems to of fixed the problem .... try feeding ph 5.6 then 6.0 , then 6.2 , then 6.0 then 5.8 ...... see how it works for ya ....
> 
> i only use base nutes and pk 13/14 plus some seaweed or calmag if needed


Yeh ok I'll give it a try mix it up a bit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

Morning lads


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 21, 2016)

last one out and first one in ay Pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

yeh man whats going on lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 21, 2016)

nothing much mate , looking after the kids n getting the house straight ... you ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

nothing kids at school sorted house out this morning now just have a go on world of warcraft


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

Afternoon lads well flushing my autopots later tonight for some unknown reason the pH in the trays is at 6.5 but in the tank its 5.7 the lines are clean so its in the pots ffs which would explain my purps problem 
Gonna mix some nutes/calmag pH to 5.5 and flush all 4 till I get 5.7 and go from there 
This has really pissed on mi chips man as Ive jus flipped them few days ago lol


----------



## LordRalh3 (Mar 21, 2016)

As long as what your putting in is where you need it I wouldn't worry to much mate, good in = good out unless you start seeing issues

Completly stoned random off topic and all but is this the biggest thread ever on riu?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

LordRalh3 said:


> Completely stoned random off topic thread ever on riu!


about right yeah.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2016)

Isn't toke n talk pretty big?


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

LordRalh3 said:


> As long as what your putting in is where you need it I wouldn't worry to much mate, good in = good out unless you start seeing issues
> 
> Completly stoned random off topic and all but is this the biggest thread ever on riu?


Its a bottom feed system m8 and there's defo a problem with lockout I wish I could leave it and rock on trust me lol cheers tho


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

Never new it was the biggest thread riu tho man that's good


----------



## LordRalh3 (Mar 21, 2016)

If you got a lockout absolutely do a large flush and start fresh


----------



## chronicboomz (Mar 21, 2016)

Easy now! Just a quick question for you all... I am growing out 4 x female seeds c99 in nft with large scrog net 2m x 1m. 

Plants are flying, I'm probably going to flip in the next 5 days or so... I'm currently looking at choosing a plant to take my cuts from. All plants are very uniform in all aspects (from seed) except for one, which is about the same size/leaf blade width/etc but is displaying some crazy mutations... Such as 3 leaves coming out of each node, and thus many more side branches - and, I would assume, bud sites! 

Question is, was this caused by something I did, or purely a genetics thing? Overfeed of nitrogen perhaps? There are no mutations in leaf shape or anything else, so far as I can tell... Just number of leaves. Interludes are also very close.

I have taken a picture, although it's not as clear as I would have liked I think you will be able to see what I mean.

Keeper?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 21, 2016)

Lovely 2 weeks holiday there  not


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

looks like a genetics from ya pics is that 2 fan leafs coming from the same node on the main stem? if yes its almost certain its genetic uim not a breeder but im sure its not a good trait to have lol just grow her out and see u might be surprised


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Lovely 2 weeks holiday there  not


u get nicked? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> Afternoon lads well flushing my autopots later tonight for some unknown reason the pH in the trays is at 6.5 but in the tank its 5.7 the lines are clean so its in the pots ffs which would explain my purps problem
> Gonna mix some nutes/calmag pH to 5.5 and flush all 4 till I get 5.7 and go from there
> This has really pissed on mi chips man as Ive jus flipped them few days ago lol


What will ya do keep watering it till u get the run off u want


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> What will ya do keep watering it till u get the run off u want


 or close to yeah with 1.0 ec nutes/calmag from the 250 ltr just gonna do it over a bath only 4 to do then let them dry out for a couple days and put them back in system with a fresh res on and go from there off the plants lol


----------



## chronicboomz (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks makka for the reply, it is actually 3 fans coming out of each node on each side, all over the plant so there are 3 x the leaves on the plant (possibly 3 x the bud sites?!).

Why do you think this trait would be undesirable, because the plants energy split between making more buds therefore smaller buds?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> or close to yeah with 1.0 ec nutes/calmag from the 250 ltr just gonna do it over a bath only 4 to do then let them dry out for a couple days and put them back in system with a fresh res on and go from there off the plants lol


Yeh man only asked cos my ph was off the other day and I put a bit of water though but did t wanna put to much water in but the state of my plants at min still ain't been sorted


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

chronicboomz said:


> Thanks makka for the reply, it is actually 3 fans coming out of each node on each side, all over the plant so there are 3 x the leaves on the plant (possibly 3 x the bud sites?!).
> 
> Why do you think this trait would be undesirable, because the plants energy split between making more buds therefore smaller buds?


yeah i was thinking the same but maybe it wont work that way im not sure tbh but ive had mutated plants and the yield was always smaller on them i had one that only grew 3 leaflets all the way through which was also down on yield but you never know thats the fun part lol


----------



## LordRalh3 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just grow it out and see if you like it, you got a different phenotype and it could be garbage or straight fire


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh man only asked cos my ph was off the other day and I put a bit of water though but did t wanna put to much water in but the state of my plants at min still ain't been sorted


whats up with them pomps?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

When I potted up in to 10l I was only given 1l of water and wasn't getting any run off but I started seeing problems with plants I so tested run of 5.8 in and had 4.2 out so I flushed it though with 10m a&b till I had loads of run off bottom on tent was like a swimming pool so I left it a few days to dry a bit checked it today plants look really pale on bottom of plant and brown patches on the leafs on the top so just flooded them again and now getting 5.6 out with 6.2 going in but this time I used 15m a&b and 10m of cal mag aswell so see how they look in a few days now lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

I always gets this when I pot up to 10l pots


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

yeah sounds like a lil salt buildup in the pots droppin the ph your doing right thing really i think i would start watering at 6.0 6.2 a few times on ya normal schedule untill ya start to see some nice green coming through new growth 

ive got similar thing atm but ph is high and bottom feed lol


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> Afternoon lads well flushing my autopots later tonight for some unknown reason the pH in the trays is at 6.5 but in the tank its 5.7 the lines are clean so its in the pots ffs which would explain my purps problem
> Gonna mix some nutes/calmag pH to 5.5 and flush all 4 till I get 5.7 and go from there
> This has really pissed on mi chips man as Ive jus flipped them few days ago lol


Just a thought. I had a similar problem with auto pots. Are you cleaning pipes des etc with water or adding a flushing solution. I think there was some sort of salt build up on the plastic on mine. I started cleaning them with Clearex I think it's called. No swings in ph after that. Sorry if that's stating the obvious. Like I said, just a thought


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> u get nicked? lol


Yeah got remanded on the Saturday 2 weeks ago. Shit heads. Trying them things tomorrow mate so will let you know about them


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Just a thought. I had a similar problem with auto pots. Are you cleaning pipes des etc with water or adding a flushing solution. I think there was some sort of salt build up on the plastic on mine. I started cleaning them with Clearex I think it's called. No swings in ph after that. Sorry if that's stating the obvious. Like I said, just a thought


Appreciated m8 I thought the same so tested at both ends and it was same. 
I flushed them now and the run Off is at 5.8/9 on them all I will check tomorrow and see if it's still stable although I expect it to rise a little as the plants leech the nutes from the tray water but will see lol


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah got remanded on the Saturday 2 weeks ago. Shit heads. Trying





TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah got remanded on the Saturday 2 weeks ago. Shit heads. Trying them things tomorrow mate so will let you know about them


Twats man u made bail or time served? Horrible that waiting around feeling 
stay Off the radar these days me as much as pos but needs must an all that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2016)

Sheds got a fecking tin roof yolk but nice mold free walls so will be a vunt to keep twmos buts its warming up atm sure well see how it goes anyways.got a load moved today again...fuck me ur grow takes up a few boxes alright lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> Twats man u made bail or time served? Horrible that waiting around feeling
> stay Off the radar these days me as much as pos but needs must an all that lol


Got myself a nice bit of jewellery for my ankle Lol. Was lucky.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> When I potted up in to 10l I was only given 1l of water and wasn't getting any run off but I started seeing problems with plants I so tested run of 5.8 in and had 4.2 out so I flushed it though with 10m a&b till I had loads of run off bottom on tent was like a swimming pool so I left it a few days to dry a bit checked it today plants look really pale on bottom of plant and brown patches on the leafs on the top so just flooded them again and now getting 5.6 out with 6.2 going in but this time I used 15m a&b and 10m of cal mag aswell so see how they look in a few days now lol


are you leaving them in there run off by the way ? like so they soak it back up ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> are you leaving them in there run off by the way ? like so they soak it back up ?


Nah man


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Got myself a nice bit of jewellery for my ankle Lol. Was lucky.


Close shave then man the remand probably swang it for ya and saved ya from a term lol


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

Smokin on some nice blue cheese for a change rock hard and very bluey will of killed an 8th by bed 

What's everyone smokin on anything nice?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 21, 2016)

haha lol , i thought when you said you left your tent to dry to meant you left the plants in there to soak it up lol 

as long as your ph out reading is in range you should be ok , like i said before just keep changing the ph each feed until it stabilizes, you could do a few flushes but that way your loosing growtime with potential to stress your plants


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> Close shave then man the remand probably swang it for ya and saved ya from a term lol


Yeah few doctors notes helped too. Was on the haze on first night in there, shocked how easy it is to get drugs. All mad on that spice haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 21, 2016)

The bottom of tent was wet but pots are in trays lol yeh just in range now I put 6.2/6.5 in and between 5.5/5.7 coming out do just see how they go over next few days lol


----------



## makka (Mar 21, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Yeah few doctors notes helped too. Was on the haze on first night in there, shocked how easy it is to get drugs. All mad on that spice haha


Yeah had a few people ask me about spice big money to be made on it inside apparently but I wouldn't know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

Shishkabobs tonight


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 21, 2016)

makka said:


> Yeah had a few people ask me about spice big money to be made on it inside apparently but I wouldn't know lol


Kids are mad on it , ye few people doing well off it. First week in there some lad smoked some and then got on a para and tried to shiv some other lad with a pen they was almost on my knees at one point was sat right infront of them haha. Subutex is big in there as well they sniff it and pregabs.

Never going back tho full of divys.


----------



## makka (Mar 22, 2016)

Good morning people's and another safe day to all 

Yeah them places are full of idiots man with the odd exception lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 22, 2016)

Morning m8 ppl in Belgium ain't safe tho poor fuckers gets hit again


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 22, 2016)

Afternoon lads


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Morning m8 ppl in Belgium ain't safe tho poor fuckers gets hit again


nowheres safe in this day and age you cant tell the good from the evil it's sad really


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 22, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> nowheres safe in this day and age you cant tell the good from the evil it's sad really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2016)

next time they have a pop at the yanks it's trump deffo in power and then he'll just push the button. not that there's much left to flatten mind.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 22, 2016)

4x4 is finally setup now ive the plants going up the the new house tomorrow n ill have em under the 400w mh for a little bit then 600w once they fill out a bit more n settle into their new pots..which ill be doing tomorrow lol now imma get super fucking high


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 22, 2016)

You got any blue pit in yet m8 ?

dont matter ordered the cq48 see what they are like


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> You got any blue pit in yet m8 ?
> 
> dont matter ordered the cq48 see what they are like


i was tempted to try them aswell but ive been hearing about dog for years now lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 22, 2016)

yeh i was torn between a few lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 23, 2016)

Morning lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> You got any blue pit in yet m8 ?
> 
> dont matter ordered the cq48 see what they are like


Sorry the pit is one of the not re stocked ones as yet man. working on it

I don't do dabs anymore but designing your own flavour wax is nuts.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 23, 2016)

Alright Lads! How's it going? I've been so busy lately after the show. The blue elephant are looking very strong at day 18 (above). They are 3 weeks now though and look really fat. She is an extremely heavy feeder. First watering on ALL MIX required feed!!! People are telling me around the city that it doesn't have much smell/taste but it'll pay me well. Uh? If it smells it sell? Lol 

I'm starting to run more strains coz people have been saying stuff to me! Kosher Kush up next and OG LA Affie.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 23, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3639089
> 
> View attachment 3639090
> 
> ...


Very nice that's one healty looking garden really intrested to see what the blue elephant finishes up like keep me posted


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2016)

have to say it lol u not gonna like it ..but those plants arnt as heavy feeders as u think, by the look, overnuting at that stage will inibit flower size imo ugly looking fukkers too but that's them not you


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 23, 2016)

whats going down tonight boys ?


----------



## makka (Mar 23, 2016)

Sweet fa mate getting high as usual been hitting the gym a lot again so knackered man lol

Gotta top up the Wilma to doing about 100 ltrs a week or somat the Wilma tank on the small just isn't big enough for a week IMO unless you got tiny plants


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Sweet fa mate getting high as usual been hitting the gym a lot again so knackered man lol
> 
> Gotta top up the Wilma to doing about 100 ltrs a week or somat the Wilma tank on the small just isn't big enough for a week IMO unless you got tiny plants


What you lift? Dead? Bench? Etc..


----------



## makka (Mar 23, 2016)

atm max press is about 100kg all out lol and cant go over 50kg on my back cause it fkd have to take codiene just to exercise man but its slowly getting stronger and better a think gotta see a specialist in july about it 

before my back got mashed a was benchin benchin 100kg for reps and max was about 120 i was more into circuits/bleep tests etc 

i weigh 11 stone atm i use to be 13 at my peak lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 24, 2016)

Not bad anyway form is more important , did you check email mate?

Was asleep by half 8 last night feel like shit this morn over slept


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2016)

Jaysus makka ur a feckin string bean lol.
Lads yesterday id to take down the setup in the new place as the owner n landlord wanted to come up n ahow us a few things..fuckers ended up not going up stairs so i took it down for no fecking reason lol shes back up now anyways but was still a ball ache


----------



## makka (Mar 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jaysus makka ur a feckin string bean lol.
> Lads yesterday id to take down the setup in the new place as the owner n landlord wanted to come up n ahow us a few things..fuckers ended up not going up stairs so i took it down for no fecking reason lol shes back up now anyways but was still a ball ache


lol anooooo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jaysus makka ur a feckin string bean lol.
> Lads yesterday id to take down the setup in the new place as the owner n landlord wanted to come up n ahow us a few things..fuckers ended up not going up stairs so i took it down for no fecking reason lol shes back up now anyways but was still a ball ache


it's good practice lax man. least you know you can get it done quick smart. where did the plants go?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 24, 2016)

I had a house inspection last night and a guy round to fit a Co2 detector this morning, I had a room to take down with 24hrs notice.

2 tents, 4 lights, 3 fans, 3 carbon filters, 2 intake filters, 13 plants in 5 weeks flower, cloner, all the pots, feed bits and bobs, a fuck ton of coco.

Had the lot packed and stashed in the loft (no cunt ever wants to go in the loft) with the plants crammed in the 1.5m ghetto tent with the house cleaned spotless in short of 4 hours (I was hoovering the room an hour before they came).

I'm just pulling the big tent out now to be bleach mopped while it's down and I can be set back up in 2 hours.




I fucking love inflatable mattresses, throw rugs, Neutradol carpet freshener, ONA gel and candles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2016)

the fastest any stoner moves, inspection time! lot to haul up the hatch on ya tod yorkie, well played lad


----------



## makka (Mar 24, 2016)

To right don that or water leaks in my case lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2016)

Am in a not local boozer n the WiFi sign says "its broken, talk to each other like its 1995".


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's good practice lax man. least you know you can get it done quick smart. where did the plants go?


Yeah I can get it all setup in like half an hour now lol.plants haven't been brought up yet.was gonna get a lift off the cousin but he's he's a lazy cunt n since I've no lift immimma hop em into 2 suit cases n walk em up tomorrow morning lol this is gonna be fun


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2016)

Wouldnt mind but today when i was dropping up more stuff one of his workers was leavibg the house after cleaning thw chimney but im pretty sure he didnt see it lol


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 24, 2016)

Anyone in here know where I can watch walking dead season 6 online


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2016)

Kodi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2016)

Watchseries or couchtuner or even projectfreetv

The new deadpool dvd rip quality it on putlocker


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 24, 2016)

Evening all how's it going u setting up in ya shed lax m8 be a bit hot in there in summer tho as it has a metal roof but sure it be fine


----------



## Merlot (Mar 24, 2016)

lyk fuckin tumble weed in ere innit bluds


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2016)

merlot, u still with that gilf?


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2016)

Merlot said:


> lyk fuckin tumble weed in ere innit bluds


Crawl back down the pit you came from and take your anti benefits opinions with you 
Imo your not welcome here


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)

I am back people after a long time away again !!! lol nice to be back


----------



## ovo (Mar 25, 2016)

Massive Levis Sam.


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)

MY BABY royal queen seed northern light auto light soil mix with perlite and organic bio bizz nutes I rekon 8 weeks left ??? I love the structure of her very bushy and close nodes etc


----------



## ovo (Mar 25, 2016)

def a niche for compact, indicas. and autos if they yield ok. those royal queens feminized or they reg beans?


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)

feminis


ovo said:


> def a niche for compact, indicas. and autos if they yield ok. those royal queens feminized or they reg beans?


 feminized seeds I got a pack of 5 the others are being saved fr a summer grow


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)

they yield okay if done properly bro


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 25, 2016)

ovo said:


> def a niche for compact, indicas. and autos if they yield ok. those royal queens feminized or they reg beans?


I once grew 2 afghan kush ryder auto fem seeds got 98 grams dry weight under a 400 watt hps from start to end


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 25, 2016)

Busy here tonight lads. Anyone got much doing this weekend?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 25, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Busy here tonight lads. Anyone got much doing this weekend?


Im taken kids on a Easter egg hunt then taken them fishing again fished tide in today and got 4 bass makes a change form whiting and pout lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2016)

Zappening lads.fucking wrecked man moving day is tuesday n still have a ton of shit to do but fuck it ill be classic me n rush it at the last min. Stoned out me box n attemping to get highter


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2016)

I tell u what lads i wouldnt be smoking half as much if the missus didnt do my head in ffs bitches+moving=ball ache×moving your grow=fuck my life


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I tell u what lads i wouldnt be smoking half as much if the missus didnt do my head in ffs bitches+moving=ball ache×moving your grow=fuck my life


Just pack her away into a box as well until ya sorted


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2016)

ducting man fukin ducting


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 26, 2016)

MORNING !!!


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## ghb (Mar 26, 2016)

nice gram of average looking weed you have there sam. trimmed by a person with severe arthritis it looks like.


----------



## makka (Mar 26, 2016)

Mornin
Best fill the autopot today was nearly empty yesterday 
Noticed buds starting form in the cocopot too so that's good just counting the week's now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

makka said:


> Mornin
> Best fill the autopot today was nearly empty yesterday
> Noticed buds starting form in the coco pot too so that's good just counting the week's now


whats the auto pots like dude i was thinking of trying them next crop just dont wanna keep walking 10l of water down the shed every other day


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

just had the postman been thanks boys at bb whats the jb x ed looked on the site couldnt see it unless im being blind


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 26, 2016)

ghb said:


> nice gram of average looking weed you have there sam. trimmed by an person with severe arthritis it looks like


average is the correct word pal ! its lemon amnesia apparently .... not a bad smoke tbh I don't get any high quality anymore ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> just had the postman been thanks boys at bb whats the jb x ed looked on the site couldnt see it unless im being blind


Jake Blues x Engineers Dream


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Jake Blues x Engineers Dream


it was me being thick then thanks m8 lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 26, 2016)

Blasted a bit yesterday.




This was then winterized/de-waxed/cleaned by disolving it in Ethanol, freezing and then filtering.

Now waiting for the Ethanol to evaporate off using a silicone dish and slow cooker and it'll be proper.





Sod all to smoke while though.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Blasted a bit yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3641877
> View attachment 3641878
> ...


what percentage ethanol are u using and is it generally available?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

thats 5 of the cq48 potted see if i can get a nice female from the 5


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

whats every one up 2 tonight then much ?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats every one up 2 tonight then much ?


just picked up a fully of flake so looks like im off round the bend, bout you?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Fuck all kids in bed wife at work a few beers watching footy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't know what to make of these blue elephant? Feel like de-foliaring. Looks like they respond well to topping though and 9 girls have filled the square really well. I'm expecting a good yield and they seem fast for 24 days in this pic. They just don't smell of much- yet?  
 
I stopped taking the piss and bought a Prima Klima filter because my friends (who are my neighbours up the road) had a word with me. Seeing all the neighbours chatting outside the block made me a bit para also. 

 


I'm never going to have to learn from YouTube again, fuck that! Better to learn from a pro. 

Javi's new book is out now and it's all you need. He won a cup at the championship again for his work. He and I made a joint of his award winning resin at the party and my stomach was fluttering like I was taking a dab! 




I was invited to help make a huge mess backstage at RKIEM. Had big fun! 
 
Happy Easter!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

Is the Captcha image loading for anyone on dream market? @theslipperbandit


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2016)

browning pistils, not good laha but just like I predicted overnuting does it, just trimmed a pound now its mrs turn hitting th vino/cano combo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3642223


Would cost me 16.8p per shit, I always double up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Would cost me 16.8p per shit, I always double up


yeh man i thought the same


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm thinking of converting and just using my hand, mate. The £3 a week on Andrex is ruining me.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Pakis and Muslims do it so ur be fine


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Pakis and Muslims do it so ur be fine


Yeah true but they stink of shit afterwards, I'd wash properly.

Might even start my own following, any bretherings wantuth to liveth the way of TopDog then inbox me your bank account details


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2016)

Not been on the dm in a while with the move n everything mate so ive not a clue.


You lads are barbaric! I won't wipe my number either anything but 4 ply...classy lad ere boys


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not been on the dm in a while with the move n everything mate so ive not a clue.
> 
> 
> You lads are barbaric! I won't wipe my number either anything but 4 ply...classy lad ere boys


Fucking hell lad your using ply? What about the splinters?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

In a pickle here no vodka left


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not been on the dm in a while with the move n everything mate so ive not a clue.
> 
> 
> You lads are barbaric! I won't wipe my number either anything but 4 ply...classy lad ere boys


That'll be the hemorrhoids for ye


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That'll be the hemorrhoids for ye


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 26, 2016)

Glue at nearly 6 weeks another 2 weeks and I'll be chopping her for percy...can't fucking wait lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

She's beautiful , can't wait to be able to cultivate something to contend. I will do one day though!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

You set of bastards I've just had a drop off and I'm stuck in , my birds asleep and I'm off me Barnet and you all asleep


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 26, 2016)

Lol have a gooden man..I've still got 2 silver bars I was gonna pop one earlier..I'll save em for a rainy day


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

It's gunna rain tomorrow, down the hatch


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 26, 2016)

Just had a stinker there with sky was getting no signal for about an hour, swapped satellite cables round n it's back on. Gaff at mine bring tackle and bitters haha


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats the auto pots like dude i was thinking of trying them next crop just dont wanna keep walking 10l of water down the shed every other day


I can't really knockem pomps except the initial setup which is a ball ache they are very easy to use and do the job well although once the ph spikes in the root zone from a fuck up it can be a bitch getting it back down as they bottom feed and someone said to watch the valve blocking from debri but ive not had that problem YET lol


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2016)

watched that 400 days last night what a load of absolute BS! dont waist ya time talk about low budget shit lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 27, 2016)

makka said:


> I can't really knockem pomps except the initial setup which is a ball ache they are very easy to use and do the job well although once the ph spikes in the root zone from a fuck up it can be a bitch getting it back down as they bottom feed and someone said to watch the valve blocking from debri but ive not had that problem YET lol


Lol still time yet yeh I always seems to get a ph problem any way when I up pot them struggling to get them bk to normall at the min


----------



## makka (Mar 27, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Lol still time yet yeh I always seems to get a ph problem any way when I up pot them struggling to get them bk to normall at the min


yeah its the cold temp locking out the phos plus the ph is at 6.0 but slowly creeping back down to 5.8 from 6.5 ffs my fault tho i flushed them to 5.7 but it was back up the next day so dropped res to 5.6 and left them and their getting better but ive already done the damage imo they have stunted a lil during stretch i can tell i have overall smaller plants than usual and looking pale but getting darker


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi guys been a while since I have posted, I have a grow going on 12 plants in two tents, the strains of choice was 10 blue cheese clones and 2 dinafem cheese from seed, things have been going great we did a 7 week veg, we're using the vitalink coco nutrients range with gold nugget booster,

Here's a few pics let me know if you guys think I can change anything, I'm hoping for 5-6 oz per plant.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 28, 2016)

What are we all at this shitty easter Monday then?

@THCBrain what lights u got them under?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2016)

Bigger tent has a gavita 600 and smaller tent has a regular 600 hps


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 28, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Bigger tent has a gavita 600 and smaller tent has a regular 600 hps


So 6 plants per 600w, a gpw would be less than 4 Oz per plant so your hoping for about a gram and a half per watt???


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2016)

As long as I get my money out of it I'm not fussed on the grand total but 20 oz in my bench mark


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 28, 2016)

20 per tent? Thats a bit different than 5-6 a plant and sounds more realistic. 

Here's a few gg4


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 28, 2016)

makka said:


> yeah its the cold temp locking out the phos plus the ph is at 6.0 but slowly creeping back down to 5.8 from 6.5 ffs my fault tho i flushed them to 5.7 but it was back up the next day so dropped res to 5.6 and left them and their getting better but ive already done the damage imo they have stunted a lil during stretch i can tell i have overall smaller plants than usual and looking pale but getting darker


yeh mine are finely looking better today darker green insted of pale and leafs starting to point up insted of floppy where i flushed them though to get ph right lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 28, 2016)

Now then lads, finally recovered from Saturday night. Gunna clean the tent out, get things set for my next grow and then get my Dr Undergound - Painkiller germinating


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I tell u what lads i wouldnt be smoking half as much if the missus didnt do my head in ffs bitches+moving=ball ache×moving your grow=fuck my life


Most women are a bit bonkers IMO

Moving house is the second most stressful thing after divorce apparently. Thankfully the only time I had to was when I moved from UK to Ireland.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

just worked out I could theoretically run 150 one thousand watt lights off my bike at 10,000 rpm, ffs, pissed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> 20 per tent? Thats a bit different than 5-6 a plant and sounds more realistic.
> 
> Here's a few gg4


check u out with ya new hi tech cash machine, nice


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> check u out with ya new hi tech cash machine, nice


All smooth so far m8, that blue lab guardian meter is a good job for keeping an eye. Fingers crossed it pays off


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> All smooth so far m8, that blue lab guardian meter is a good job for keeping an eye. Fingers crossed it pays off


quality gear that blu lab man


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Most women are a bit bonkers IMO
> 
> Moving house is the second most stressful thing after divorce apparently. Thankfully the only time I had to was when I moved from UK to Ireland.


stress levels....from most stressful...death of child, death of spouse, growing weed, divorce, everything else is a sense of humour failure imo


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

if i listed mine it will fill page ffs lol
u musnt have kids man in top 5 mine n not even teenagers yet!


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

Never thought of that and yeah - I have six in fact


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

not far behind man 4


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

makka said:


> if i listed mine it will fill page ffs lol
> u musnt have kids man in top 5 mine n not even teenagers yet!


5 children, from 21 to 5 yoa, they arnt stress man theyre purpose imo


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

Kids are great - fucking expensive - but great


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 28, 2016)

Evening lads... Getting baked just gave my girl her feed ph is great looking forward to the harvest
...... also reading through the thread I here stress and children I am expecting a baby in a 2 months first child.... am I in for hell then?? Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2016)

alright fellas , hows it all going ?? 
Been looking into different herbs i can vaporize along with my green ..... any one here already tried any ?


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> Evening lads... Getting baked just gave my girl her feed ph is great looking forward to the harvest
> ...... also reading through the thread I here stress and children I am expecting a baby in a 2 months first child.... am I in for hell then?? Lol


Someone said to me when my 1st kid was born
"Enjoy them cos they're not babies for long"
So true. My oldest is in college. I look back and think " where the fuck did the time go?"


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> alright fellas , hows it all going ??
> Been looking into different herbs i can vaporize along with my green ..... any one here already tried any ?


What, like st Johns Wort or Camomile or something


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Someone said to me when my 1st kid was born
> "Enjoy them cos they're not babies for long"
> So true. My oldest is in college. I look back and think " where the fuck did the time go?"


Sound bro. I'm expecting a girl I'm fucking excited but also obviously scared I just want her here so I can learn lol overwhelming man.....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> alright fellas , hows it all going ??
> Been looking into different herbs i can vaporize along with my green ..... any one here already tried any ?


salvia


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> Sound bro. I'm expecting a girl I'm fucking excited but also obviously scared I just want her here so I can learn lol overwhelming man.....


When you first hold that baby in your arms you will know what real love is. It will change the way you look at life


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> When you first hold that baby in your arms you will know what real love is. It will change the way you look at life


very true it change my whole outlook on life put in perspective whats really important and matters

well it did me anyway lol and i have twins


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> salvia


yeah i already got abit of that to try lol 
Ever heard of wild dagga Zeddd bro ? 
Apparently if combined to any other herb it ups the potency ?!? 

Also interested in Blue Lotus ....


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> salvia


shit thats some crazy shit only seen it on tube videos i would be to scared even to try that shit!


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

is the valerium plant some sort herb?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> alright fellas , hows it all going ??
> Been looking into different herbs i can vaporize along with my green ..... any one here already tried any ?


DMT ftw


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> DMT ftw


hahah ive been searching high n low to get some online without using DN .... really wanna hit that shit !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

salvia is intense for 1 minute, so fukin strong few like it, dmt diff but another level gotta love the smell of burnt plastic...then theres ayahuasca, my trip, 5 hours of introspection for the win


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

makka said:


> shit thats some crazy shit only seen it on tube videos i would be to scared even to try that shit!


Did you see the one the cunt tries to jump through the window? Fuck me, put me right off


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2016)

i want some shit i can vape , lie back in my leather recliner with some crazy 90's acid house on and be one with the world for a hour or 2


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> hahah ive been searching high n low to get some online without using DN .... really wanna hit that shit !


ghet Rambo and me was hitting it few years back nice man


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

Saw a really good program on Tv. Bruce Parry "Tribe" him out in some jungle taking ayahuasca with the locals. Mad shit


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2016)

ill find it , it just requires abit of searching .... you know what us fuckers are like when we need a fix of something lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Saw a really good program on Tv. Bruce Parry "Tribe" him out in some jungle taking ayahuasca with the locals. Mad shit


I did 15 trips of ayahuasca over a 5 year period, ie over one litre in total lol explains a lot imo


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Did you see the one the cunt tries to jump through the window? Fuck me, put me right off


salvia rules are GROUND FLOOR ONLY lol, its the only trip makes me totally lose it


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> salvia rules are GROUND FLOOR ONLY lol, its the only trip makes me totally lose it


Did it make you puke. It did him , big style


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Did it make you puke. It did him , big style


no puking with salvia but plenty of puking and shitting with ayahuasca man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2016)

Salvia x 35 I hit and lost the plot for ten mins. Scared the fuck out of me. I'd done no research and thought how bad can a ten minute business mans lunch break be. Turns out pretty fucking intense.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Salvia x 35 I hit and lost the plot for ten mins. Scared the fuck out of me. I'd done no research and thought how bad can a ten minute business mans lunch break be. Turns out pretty fucking intense.


lol, cant harm, only 5 mins.....life changer in the lunchbreak imo


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Salvia x 35 I hit and lost the plot for ten mins. Scared the fuck out of me. I'd done no research and thought how bad can a ten minute business mans lunch break be. Turns out pretty fucking intense.


thats some fuuny shit man someone gave it my brother and said it was a spliff his mate literally had to pick him up off the floor and carry him home when he come to he said he couldnt remember shit except collapsing lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

makka said:


> thats some fuuny shit man someone gave it my brother and said it was a spliff his mate literally had to pick him up off the floor and carry him home when he come to he said he couldnt remember shit except collapsing lmao


salvia x 35 is anything but funny ffs imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what percentage ethanol are u using and is it generally available?


95% and yeah pretty much, every Polish shop in the country will sell it and most Eastern European shops sell it although if they're not actually Polish in the shop they might not know exactly what you're asking for unless you explain it.

I got this from an Eastern European shop 5 mins down the road owned/run by Turks (the Polish shop next door was closed) and he didn't know what I wanted when I asked for it by it's Polish name.......'Spirytus' (Spi-ri-tus).

Any proper Polish shop (usually says Polski Sklep outside but don't take that as gospel that Poles run it, lol) and you can ask for it by name no bother.

It's expensive though, this 200ml bottle cost £9.99 (fucking Turks!), if the Polish shop next door had been open at that time I would have got a 500ml bottle for about £18-£20.

For perspective a 500ml bottle in Poland is £7-£9 depending on the exchange rate at the time, any corner shop you walk in.





Sometimes it comes labelled 96% (rarely) but there's no difference, it's all pure distilled Ethanol at the maximum 95.6% (ish).

If you want Ethanol that's higher than 95.6% you need to either A) add another chemical (benzene, cyclohexane, or heptane) that attaches to the water and then distil that off leaving 'Absolute Ethanol' (which contains trace residues), or B) pour it through a molecular sieve to separate the water.

B) FTW.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2016)

you can tell he likes it but his shittin it too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2016)

No the wonder the poles are crackers drinking that haha. Man ya should have said I've access to lab grade. I gave up bho tho so only use it to clean my vape valve these days.

And aye @zeddd 35 x extract is intense for sure. Quite unnerving exhaling and forgetting you've hit some trippy shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2016)

makka said:


> you can tell he likes it but his shittin it too lol


Yet to see a vid of anyone not scared by it.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2016)

i wanna hit a salvia pipe at the peak of an ayahuasca trip, sposed to be the ultimate trip other than death


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2016)

Shitting while being sick, hitting a bong that tastes of burnt hair. Fuckin sadist haha


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 28, 2016)

Mad fuckers. I'll just stick to the bud and cocaine haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No the wonder the poles are crackers drinking that haha. Man ya should have said I've access to lab grade. I gave up bho tho so only use it to clean my vape valve these days.


Lol, they make Liqueur's with it.
Steep fruit in it for months then dilute it, it's traditional, a mum/granny thing (they've all got they're own secret recipe's).

Thought you'd have used that stuff up ages ago now, it was a while back you go that.

I clean my glass out with White Spirit cos it's cheap and clean. 
I've used Vodka before now, I've had that cheaper, 1L for £4 cheap. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice bit sirloin for dinner, from Keelham farm shop in Skipton.


Anybody else on something interesting?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2016)

I've had plenty of the stuff. It comes in handy for all sorts. Missus just grabs a water bottle of it now n then from uni


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 28, 2016)

Peaky Blinders series 1 and 2 on Netflix if anyone's looking for some decent viewing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 28, 2016)

Netflix is a rip off though, and that Amazon thing, can get everything it has and more for free.


Putlocker, Afdah, Watchseries.li, Kodi.


We're 7 months off series 3 of Peaky Blinders


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 28, 2016)

So I've just seen the time and fucked the steak off for a bowl of cereal. lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I've just seen the time and fucked the steak off for a bowl of cereal. lol


If I guess right you post a Henry of your best bud?...... Frosties?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 29, 2016)

Speaking of kids it's my boys 13th today just off out for the day he is happy with his Xbox 1 and new phone I tried to get him ps4 like me but he would have none of it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 29, 2016)

Can someone go on dream market and check the Captcha ? Doing my head in now it's not loading the image


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sl


Roobarb said:


> When you first hold that baby in your arms you will know what real love is. It will change the way you look at life


 cheers man .


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 95% and yeah pretty much, every Polish shop in the country will sell it and most Eastern European shops sell it although if they're not actually Polish in the shop they might not know exactly what you're asking for unless you explain it.
> 
> I got this from an Eastern European shop 5 mins down the road owned/run by Turks (the Polish shop next door was closed) and he didn't know what I wanted when I asked for it by it's Polish name.......'Spirytus' (Spi-ri-tus).
> 
> ...


thanks man interesting, I have half a jar of ungraded dry ice extracted tricomes, what would you do to clean it up potentise it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 29, 2016)

U wanna rosin it hairstraightners and a g clamp one of the easy tight ones and a mesh bag that's what I'd do with it anyway......I made this today testing out collibri butane seems better than Newport


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U wanna rosin it hairstraightners and a g clamp one of the easy tight ones and a mesh bag that's what I'd do with it anyway......I made this today testing out collibri butane seems better than Newport View attachment 3644600


yeah that looks the bollocks but I want to do some chemistry, more interested in the process than the product tbh


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you the process and send me the product then lol...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Do you the process and send me the product then lol...


cunt lol, will do, checking out some stills http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Turbo-500-Starter-Kit/dp/B00DPGIZY4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_201_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=51NGzbVkl7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1HMDXYAVGB300DB555GJ


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> cunt lol, will do, checking out some stills http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Turbo-500-Starter-Kit/dp/B00DPGIZY4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_201_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=51NGzbVkl7L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1HMDXYAVGB300DB555GJ


All that shit goes way over my head m8 lol. Don't even know what I'm looking at. 

Anyone on here used them bitcoin atms? There's one not too far from me so might give it a blast at the weekend


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U wanna rosin it hairstraightners and a g clamp one of the easy tight ones and a mesh bag that's what I'd do with it anyway......I made this today testing out collibri butane seems better than Newport View attachment 3644600


wow thats really nice man


----------



## DANfour20 (Mar 30, 2016)

Afternoon chaps, I got a 400 watt hps, I was growing with CFL and have aprox two weeks of flower left, is it worth me using the HPs now or is it to late to have an effect?

If I bought a 250 watt ballast and 250 watt bulb would I be OK to fit them to the hanger and fittings which came with the 400 w? (The 400 is too hot) thanks guys.


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Mar 30, 2016)

my super skunk autos


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

fuck me i was expecting a time lapse vid hahaha


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Mar 30, 2016)

no I'm uploading more now .. subscribe mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

no ta it's jailbait as fuck.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2016)

4 out of 5 have come though on the cq48 1 is well ahead tho just hope it turns out female lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> my super skunk autos


they look fukked ide bin em and start over


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

evening all fikin ec of my tap water is .5 wish ide never measured it anyone else got high ec


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> evening all fikin ec of my tap water is .5 wish ide never measured it anyone else got high ec


yeh man mine is .5 /.6
i just thought it was the norm lol


----------



## goodro wilson (Mar 30, 2016)

Idk why I stopped on this thread? 
I'm from Texas haha 
You people grow weed ? 
Jk 
Cool to see how people from everywhere grow


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> evening all fikin ec of my tap water is .5 wish ide never measured it anyone else got high ec


That's good, mines is 0.3 so yours all being higher make mine seem better lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

OI OI Cunts Hows it Growing ?
been away for a while and thought wud pop bk an see how you lot are and whats been popping fuckers . also @makka check ya pm bro


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Idk why I stopped on this thread?
> I'm from Texas haha
> You people grow weed ?
> Jk
> Cool to see how people from everywhere grow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 30, 2016)

cant be all bad thats in the water tho can it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> OI OI Cunts Hows it Growing ?
> been away for a while and thought wud pop bk an see how you lot are and whats been popping fuckers . also @makka check ya pm bro


 got another 42 oz to show us man?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2016)

Don't zeddd you'll get him all worked up again lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 30, 2016)

Evening fellas.. hows yas all been


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

your a dick still i see zedd lol jelous cunt


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

it really was the weight it really must hurt you to see my results for you to bring it straight backj up as soon as i log bk in months later and yh my latest harvest was 53 oz all in all the zlh give me a nice result an the uk cheese i will keep my pictures to myself to save your jelousy from becoming the better of you mate dont worry


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> it really was the weight it really must hurt you to see my results for you to bring it straight backj up as soon as i log bk in months later and yh my latest harvest was 53 oz all in all the zlh give me a nice result an the uk cheese i will keep my pictures to myself to save your jelousy from becoming the better of you mate dont worry


u deffo grow the densest buds mate lol only looked like a coupla three oz but was lead like with the resin so made weight? lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 30, 2016)

53oz wats that neary 1500g ... of how many plants ???


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> they look fukked ide bin em and start over



why there doing really well .. I just over watered back on track this week.


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> u deffo grow the densest buds mate lol only looked like a coupla three oz but was lead like with the resin so made weight? lmao


it was what i said it was i was dissapointed in results i expected more so i couldnt believe u lot dis believing it lol fook that thou yo these auto pots are the dogs bollox the plants drink like fook and i will never go bk to hand watering unless i have no choice in the matter


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

i should of put something in the picture to display the size as it didnt look it but it was taken ontop of a big black garden sack


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

i vegged for just under 3 weeks and they were too big when they stopped the stretch they grow so fast and bushy 200 litres was being drank in 3 days with 16 plants when they was big


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> evening all fikin ec of my tap water is .5 wish ide never measured it anyone else got high ec


just means you buy yorkshire tea for soft water lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

lol im onto a cheapo ro unit, teas for pussys


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

landed the suicide cut was almost dead when i got it and had to revive the bitch but its healthy now going to take cuts off her later on


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> evening all fikin ec of my tap water is .5 wish ide never measured it anyone else got high ec


mines 800ppm if that helps


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> mines 800ppm if that helps


sounds bad how the fuk do we manage lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol im onto a cheapo ro unit, teas for pussys


it's an institution you heathen lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> landed the suicide cut was almost dead when i got it and had to revive the bitch but its healthy now going to take cuts off her later on


why was it nearly dead ? dont tell me..... it tried to commit suicide ?? LOL


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> my super skunk autos


those pots are too small, by the time the cotyledons show the tap root is 4 inches, yours hit the bottom ages ago, bin, start em in 6 litre pots not fukin cress cups


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

tbh its quite worrying how high my water ppm is ... im sure if its over 500ppm out the tab its baaaaaad lol


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 30, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> why was it nearly dead ? dont tell me..... it tried to commit suicide ?? LOL


lol na cuz someone was growing and the council came out to measure the room for work so he took it all down and threw out the plants but when i heard i told him to bring me one and when it come it was really bad on deaths door i wasnt sure if i could save it but it took weeks


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

i fucking hate those eco pot things ... like Zeddd says , for 1 there too small and for 2 if you keep your plants nice n misted in veg the shitty pots start to rot and go moldy ....

well i mean everytime ive tried to grow tomatoes they have .... cannabis is illegal and i dont condone growing it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 30, 2016)

You know what's annoying? When you cook a pizza but it's to hot to eat right away.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> You know what's annoying? When you cook a pizza but it's to hot to eat right away.


tell ya whats worst .... when you cant fucking wait and that scolding hot cheese springs back and sticks to your fucking chin LOL


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

anybody here eat Hawaiian, fuk that pineapple shit


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

only pineapple in my life is my c99 cut lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> only pineapple in my life is my c99 cut lol


can ya get a cindy cut to ghetto?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

fuck me spearmint mixed with my weed in my vape is amazing , its like wrigleys chewing gum shooting its load in ya mouth


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> can ya get a cindy cut to ghetto?


for when bro ?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

simple answer is yes , long answer is not for awhile though as i only keep small snips then veg them up and take another small snip before i flower ... easier to keep ontop of all my shit that way ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

What prompted this smoking other shit in the vape then Robbie? Weed not tasty enough?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> for when bro ?


when its ready?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

whats she like grow wise and yield?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> What prompted this smoking other shit in the vape then Robbie? Weed not tasty enough?


just been interested in other herbs you can vape n mix with weed for more effects , theres a herb called wild dagga that apparently improves the effects of any other herb it is mixed with


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whats she like grow wise and yield?


shes nice man , not super potent , finishes fast 8 weeks max , stretches like a slut 3 - 3.5x stretch but stacks on the weight , nice lime green colour nugs frosty with a pineapple tropical smell


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> shes nice man , not super potent , finishes fast 8 weeks max , stretches like a slut 3 - 3.5x stretch but stacks on the weight , nice lime green colour nugs frosty with a pineapple tropical smell


would love to try her man thanks, got a yeti og I just flipped, vegged and lst to a bush hope to get some weight off it as its a low yielder, amazing smell completely forgot what of tho lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2016)

Dagga is the South African word for weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2016)

dagga marta is it not?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

morning fuckers


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning all .! Il put pics up later shes doing well...


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning lads

Good day for me, setting my Painkiller off...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Morning lads
> 
> Good day for me, setting my Painkiller off...
> View attachment 3646026


i started some new seeds on saturday witch has popped though the soil now i used to do the seeds that way but since i broke the tail when i went to put it in a pot i just puts them strait into the coco now


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i started some new seeds on saturday witch has popped though the soil now i used to do the seeds that way but since i broke the tail when i went to put it in a pot i just puts them strait into the coco now


Just find it easy to check progress. Used tweezers to pick it up and pot it. Hoping to see her push through tomorrow. Be nice for it to start on the 1st April.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey, I know I don't really know most of you but since this is the UK thread and I need to rant about UK shit, here I am! Just had a call from the DWP to tell me I scored 0 points in my Atos medical two weeks ago so I now have to claim JSA while my appeal goes through which involves signing an agreement stating that I am fit to work. Problem being, I have a degenerative joint condition! It doesn't get fucking better! I also have a snapped ligament in my ankle caused by the condition in my joints, the stupid Atos woman didn't even do a physical exam because I had a fucking pot on my leg and hospital crutches, it doesn't get more blatant! 
My last medical was 6 months ago and I did fine in that one so fuck knows how I managed to score 0 points 6 months later with a condition that is going to keep getting worse for the rest of my life! I'm fucking fuming. The woman who assessed me was so nice with me as well, dead sympathetic, the bitch! I can't take proper painkillers cos of my history and the bullshit anti-inflammatories the doctors will give me do fuck all except upset my stomach, so thank God for weed! Let's hope it starts bringing some money in soon as well as making my life fucking bearable cos my income has just gone down about £200 a month and I could barely manage as it is.
Sorry, I'm not expecting violins or anything but I'm home alone and needed to rant after getting off the phone with them twats


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Hey, I know I don't really know most of you but since this is the UK thread and I need to rant about UK shit, here I am! Just had a call from the DWP to tell me I scored 0 points in my Atos medical two weeks ago so I now have to claim JSA while my appeal goes through which involves signing an agreement stating that I am fit to work. Problem being, I have a degenerative joint condition! It doesn't get fucking better! I also have a snapped ligament in my ankle caused by the condition in my joints, the stupid Atos woman didn't even do a physical exam because I had a fucking pot on my leg and hospital crutches, it doesn't get more blatant!
> My last medical was 6 months ago and I did fine in that one so fuck knows how I managed to score 0 points 6 months later with a condition that is going to keep getting worse for the rest of my life! I'm fucking fuming. The woman who assessed me was so nice with me as well, dead sympathetic, the bitch! I can't take proper painkillers cos of my history and the bullshit anti-inflammatories the doctors will give me do fuck all except upset my stomach, so thank God for weed! Let's hope it starts bringing some money in soon as well as making my life fucking bearable cos my income has just gone down about £200 a month and I could barely manage as it is.
> Sorry, I'm not expecting violins or anything but I'm home alone and needed to rant after getting off the phone with them twats


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i started some new seeds on saturday witch has popped though the soil now i used to do the seeds that way but since i broke the tail when i went to put it in a pot i just puts them strait into the coco now


what seeds you pop pompey?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what seeds you pop pompey?


cq48 m8 from bb


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)

my fucking 300 watt dual spec made a pop noise and half is working got a 300 watt red spec coming tomorrow hopefully ... shes doing well though !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> my fucking 300 watt dual spec made a pop noise and half is working got a 300 watt red spec coming tomorrow hopefully ... shes doing well though !


what plant is it m8 ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> my super skunk autos


alright dude yes you can use same light fitting and reflector aslong as you got 250 ballast and 250 light . don't be a cunt and put a 400 watt bulb in a 250 watt ballast use your head ... I used a 400watt on my lasy grow from start to finish they do run hot but better results than a CFL I miss hps but got a baby on way so gotta keep misses happy etc like the other lads said the pots there in are too small !!!! and the wrong type of pot I aint used that type of pt since growing outdoors in new Zealand your better using a 20 litre pot like I have they love a big space ! peace


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Hey, I know I don't really know most of you but since this is the UK thread and I need to rant about UK shit, here I am! Just had a call from the DWP to tell me I scored 0 points in my Atos medical two weeks ago so I now have to claim JSA while my appeal goes through which involves signing an agreement stating that I am fit to work. Problem being, I have a degenerative joint condition! It doesn't get fucking better! I also have a snapped ligament in my ankle caused by the condition in my joints, the stupid Atos woman didn't even do a physical exam because I had a fucking pot on my leg and hospital crutches, it doesn't get more blatant!
> My last medical was 6 months ago and I did fine in that one so fuck knows how I managed to score 0 points 6 months later with a condition that is going to keep getting worse for the rest of my life! I'm fucking fuming. The woman who assessed me was so nice with me as well, dead sympathetic, the bitch! I can't take proper painkillers cos of my history and the bullshit anti-inflammatories the doctors will give me do fuck all except upset my stomach, so thank God for weed! Let's hope it starts bringing some money in soon as well as making my life fucking bearable cos my income has just gone down about £200 a month and I could barely manage as it is.
> Sorry, I'm not expecting violins or anything but I'm home alone and needed to rant after getting off the phone with them twats


what the fuck this gotta do with us this is a grow forum not a problem page


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what the fuck this gotta do with us this is a grow forum not a problem page


Oh I just wanted a whinge, don't be grumpy!


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what plant is it m8 ?


royal queen seeds northern lights auto man ..


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Oh I just wanted a whinge, don't be grumpy!


lol welcome XD


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Hey, I know I don't really know most of you but since this is the UK thread and I need to rant about UK shit, here I am! Just had a call from the DWP to tell me I scored 0 points in my Atos medical two weeks ago so I now have to claim JSA while my appeal goes through which involves signing an agreement stating that I am fit to work. Problem being, I have a degenerative joint condition! It doesn't get fucking better! I also have a snapped ligament in my ankle caused by the condition in my joints, the stupid Atos woman didn't even do a physical exam because I had a fucking pot on my leg and hospital crutches, it doesn't get more blatant!
> My last medical was 6 months ago and I did fine in that one so fuck knows how I managed to score 0 points 6 months later with a condition that is going to keep getting worse for the rest of my life! I'm fucking fuming. The woman who assessed me was so nice with me as well, dead sympathetic, the bitch! I can't take proper painkillers cos of my history and the bullshit anti-inflammatories the doctors will give me do fuck all except upset my stomach, so thank God for weed! Let's hope it starts bringing some money in soon as well as making my life fucking bearable cos my income has just gone down about £200 a month and I could barely manage as it is.
> Sorry, I'm not expecting violins or anything but I'm home alone and needed to rant after getting off the phone with them twats


fuck the government man .... ive had to quit working as im a fucking mental head case , i cant make decisions or deal with stress ... i cant even make simple decisions about shopping without feeling all ate up and wanting to explode in rage ..... i had a great job and a great career , high wage etc .... this mental health shit snuck up on e out of nowhere .... according to the docs im fine to work as long as i take all the meds they try to fob me off with .... i prefer not to feel like a zombie and i know i cant cope with the stress of work but i dont claim shit , fuck stepping foot in a job centre or claiming anything even if im entitled to ... id rather struggle and grow weed than have anything off those nosey fucker and rely on them to fuck me over at some point ... fuck the government


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 31, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> fuck the government man .... ive had to quit working as im a fucking mental head case , i cant make decisions or deal with stress ... i cant even make simple decisions about shopping without feeling all ate up and wanting to explode in rage ..... i had a great job and a great career , high wage etc .... this mental health shit snuck up on e out of nowhere .... according to the docs im fine to work as long as i take all the meds they try to fob me off with .... i prefer not to feel like a zombie and i know i cant cope with the stress of work but i dont claim shit , fuck stepping foot in a job centre or claiming anything even if im entitled to ... id rather struggle and grow weed than have anything off those nosey fucker and rely on them to fuck me over at some point ... fuck the government


Damn right! Straight up evil how they're treating people. And I know what you're saying, the physical shit is hard but I'd rather have this than ever go back to how I was before with all the mental health problems, I feel for you man, I still have panic attacks but I'm nothing like how I was. All they've done is confirm I was right to start growing, both for the medicine and the money cos it's the only way I'm gonna be able to frigging cope with this headache they've forced on me!


samtheman08 said:


> lol welcome XD


Thanks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

the government only dose what it dose cos the british ppl dont do nothing about it if ppl where to protest and shit then things would change remember when petrol went up a few years ago all the farmers and lorry drivers where blocking everything


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> the government only dose what it dose cos the british ppl dont do nothing about it if ppl where to protest and shit then things would change remember when petrol went up a few years ago all the farmers and lorry drivers where blocking everything


People are protesting left, right and centre yet it never ends up on the news or gets any attention, full on media blackout over it and it's been going on ever since the election last year. Oh no, I stand corrected, I remember seeing one protest mentioned cos somebody had graffiti'd a war memorial...


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2016)

Farmers kicked off about milk too lol worked tho


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 31, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here's a pic of my glue at just past 3 weeks I think I fucking love this strain big time lolView attachment 3631434


no way is that 3 weeks, mine looks nothing like that! what the fuck!! What did you do??!?


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2016)

People know what it's like already imo they try and make people on benefits look like scroungers like on all the benefit Britain tv shows when in reality it's not really the case 
These days people just don't give a shit about other people


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

if the protest aint on the news then it aint being done right imo


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 31, 2016)

6-7 weeks left I rekon ????? doing fucking well peeps !!


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 31, 2016)

Everyone elses buds look fatter at week 3 whys mine looking like this? its a 3x3 area for any1 wondering


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> no way is that 3 weeks, mine looks nothing like that! what the fuck!! What did you do??!?


he got it right


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

most have a grow on and claim


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Everyone elses buds look fatter at week 3 whys mine looking like this? its a 3x3 area for any1 wondering


too much K for the O2 the roots are suffocating and buds inhibited, too much love


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> too much K for the O2 the roots are suffocating and buds inhibited, too much love


How can I fix this zeddd? im just using the canna product line a+b. my plants look healthy, no deficiencys. how much longer you reckon I have left?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

what light u got and how many mil of a b they on?


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2016)

doesnt help that @Ghettogrower187 stuff always looks amazing lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (Mar 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what light u got and how many mil of a b they on?


only a 400w hps will be full feeding next week, so 40ml each a b. currently on 30ml each


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

too much feed for the light, the K levels are out, I got an exo bush in a 19 l and its still on 2.5 under a gavita at 3 weeks flower, I e g heavy feeder under strong light still don't need the ec u givin, get ec meter an do coco flush and measure ec in and out, urs will be off btl


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

fucked up where one plant can grow so much faster then the rest lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 31, 2016)

Sappo lads ordered ph tester and ph up and down and some pest spray. Love ordering stuff. Gunna order a larger extractor fan in a few weeks before I flip. Dunno why I buzz of it. 

Ordered some Orange Crush off dm too sounds decent for price.
.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

Geez, you guys talk a lot. 8800 pages already?! Was it this thread or another that I was floating in for a bit?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Sappo lads ordered ph tester and ph up and down and some pest spray. Love ordering stuff. Gunna order a larger extractor fan in a few weeks before I flip. Dunno why I buzz of it.
> 
> Ordered some Orange Crush off dm too sounds decent for price.
> .


what pest spray?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

You're welcome. Was looking for my friends.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 31, 2016)

ttystikk is a big cuddle monster really! lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what pest spray?


It's actually from pound land haha I need to research it before I use it if I need to. But thought it's worth getting while I'm there.

Houseplant - Pest & spidermite killer.

Will it be ok?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> It's actually from pound land haha I need to research it before I use it if I need to. But thought it's worth getting while I'm there.
> 
> Houseplant - Pest & spidermite killer.View attachment 3646402View attachment 3646403
> 
> Will it be ok?


what a lot of us on the thread have found is that bugs are attracted to sick weak plants, u will notice that all the pest strips are yellow.....not green...,if u keep the leaves optimally nuted and use silicon in coco u will find there are very few pests to deal with, the bug spray degrades the final product imo and I would never use it tbh


----------



## TopDogTHC (Mar 31, 2016)

Might order some strips too then. Thought the spray was worth a punt though. They actually sell nutes too , grow, bloom and pk boost 250ml bottles lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> It's actually from pound land haha I need to research it before I use it if I need to. But thought it's worth getting while I'm there.
> 
> Houseplant - Pest & spidermite killer.View attachment 3646402View attachment 3646403
> 
> Will it be ok?


This is an insecticidal soap or something much like one. Spray twice a week for several weeks to control, contain and eventually wipe out spidermites.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

cant remember who it was but they used tomato feed not that long ago so it all works lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> ttystikk is a big cuddle monster really! lol


It's his cuddly way of telling me he loves me, so it's okay.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 31, 2016)

if ya get spidermite in veg just buy killermite


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> cant remember who it was but they used tomato feed not that long ago so it all works lol


Works so well they don't want the rest of the industry finding out, lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Works so well they don't want the rest of the industry finding out, lol


whats all this affirmation 4 x sig? lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whats all this affirmation 4 x sig? lol


Awwww you're just jelly!


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

Morning fellas. Feels like a Saturday, heads fuckin pickled.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Morning fellas. Feels like a Saturday, heads fuckin pickled.


I was hitting the rum, 2 bags of exo all good


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I was hitting the rum, 2 bags of exo all good


Captain Morgans? Ya not a bit ropey today?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Morning all, been a while, how is everyone?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

morning boys did a little estimate last night on how much to sort my shed out properly £1500 lol so ill have to do it in 2 phases but be worth it cos ill be able to do 8 plants then and try and harvest 4 at a time maybe


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning boys did a little estimate last night on how much to sort my shed out properly £1500 lol so ill have to do it in 2 phases but be worth it cos ill be able to do 8 plants then and try and harvest 4 at a time maybe


you going for a new setup then or just a bit of an upgrade?


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 1, 2016)

Morning all my light going to be here today only ordered it yesterday arvo fucking buzzing


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> you going for a new setup then or just a bit of an upgrade?


up grade the shed new roof move the door brick it bk up line all wall and ceiling with 18mm osb boards and insolation mite just use the the loft rockwall sort then build 2 rooms veg flower veg aprox 600x900 flower 1.2x1.9 and was thinking of the autopots 15l that way i feel they will be watered better and saves me going in there everyday and maybe sort an out side tap out and run water down to the shed aswell drawing to follow lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

something like this lol at the moment the door is half way where the flower room will be and it opens inwords the wall at the bottom where the plants are is in my garden behind a wooden shed witch ive already drilled a 6" hole for extraction wall at top is a path way to the bk gardens hence why mover plants to the other end


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

at the mo sort of looks like this 1.2 tent in corner


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Should be a winner once its done mate, cant wait to get up n running again lol


----------



## Peargrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum I was sent here by a good friend who highly recommend the forum, Has anyone got any experience guerrilla growing here in the UK ? , that would be willing to share some advice and guidance. 

I only grown from home out of the garage so far but really want to get my hands dirty this summer. 

Kind Regards
The Pear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2016)

Tried it once up north and it was a laughable waste of time.


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)

ya I totally get what you mean, what a waste... first timer .. second batch underway ... big pots, white widow.. any tips?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> ya I totally get what you mean, what a waste... first timer .. second batch underway ... big pots, white widow.. any tips?


lol u didn't bin em did u , I was only joking we say that to all the new people


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

this is a terrible place


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 1, 2016)

full of wankers mate


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 1, 2016)

your a baddun lol


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol u didn't bin em did u , I was only joking we say that to all the new people







I just repotted, what do you think? I made whitewidow aswel


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)

WHITEWIDOW WEEK ONE AUTO FEMS


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 1, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> WHITEWIDOW WEEK ONE AUTO FEMS


Yo dude what size pots are those? Is that top soil your using ? ...........


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 1, 2016)

There in need of bigger room etc bigger pots and better soik


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2016)

oh fuckin ell really hahaha hang on hang on you can't do april fools jokes after 12.


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> Yo dude what size pots are those? Is that top soil your using ? ...........


lol I'm not a dude.. top soil.. pots are just for starting..


----------



## MaryJaneVsWhitewidow (Apr 1, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> There in need of bigger room etc bigger pots and better soik



when will I need to pot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

Right it's past 12 who's breaking out the class A's?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Should be a winner once its done mate, cant wait to get up n running again lol


yeh man hope so how come ur not running at min then ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man hope so how come ur not running at min then ?


got council doing new kitchen/bathroom/boiler etc etc, gna take upto 3 months to do the works


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> got council doing new kitchen/bathroom/boiler etc etc, gna take upto 3 months to do the works


man that really sucks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> man that really sucks


yup, n then when you include setting back up then vegging then flowering prob gna be 6months or so till ive got anything to smoke again lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> I just repotted, what do you think? I made whitewidow aswel


well mary jane I have to say those plants look fantastic, so u a bird then?


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 1, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> I just repotted, what do you think? I made whitewidow aswel



That soil looks shit. Doesn't have enough perlite. Did you buy it in a garden centre? I personally don't like autos but I do know you start them in their final pot - no repotting 
Don't do anything pruning or LST or any other techniques you may read on the forum. What light are you using?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> well mary jane I have to say those plants look fantastic, so u a bird then?


Judging from those finger nails I'd say so. But you never know these days some cob fuckers about


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup, n then when you include setting back up then vegging then flowering prob gna be 6months or so till ive got anything to smoke again lmao


man i feel ya pain took me ages when i had spider mite to get growing again time i ordered the seeds they was fucking me about they said was waiting for the bank to comfirm something so i canceled them one then went to rihno seed then had to wait another 3 weeks to get the seeds then prob 4 months for them lol right pain in the ass


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Judging from those finger nails I'd say so. But you never know these days some cob fuckers about


fuk
I didn't watch the vid


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> fuk
> I didn't watch the vid


Didn't miss much


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

i dont know theres some lads on here with long nails


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i dont know theres some lads on here with long nails


You got something your not telling us?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

haha nah not me lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

If you say so lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 1, 2016)

MaryJaneVsWhitewidow said:


> when will I need to pot?


for autos just use 20 litre pots saves fucking around and its perfect for them done great for me I mean look at my beauty !!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> man i feel ya pain took me ages when i had spider mite to get growing again time i ordered the seeds they was fucking me about they said was waiting for the bank to comfirm something so i canceled them one then went to rihno seed then had to wait another 3 weeks to get the seeds then prob 4 months for them lol right pain in the ass


quite luckily ive got the veg tent over at a mates place with 10 livers snips in there rooting so i can keep the strain til its time to set back up lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

yeh man that helps lol


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

evening lads i see zeddd was hittin the sauce last night lol cant find his fuk off posts lmao 
and whats this pomps you got a thing for lads wi long nails? 
best watch me sel from now on haha


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

exo cheese takin her down on the 1st may


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 1, 2016)

makka said:


> exo cheese takin her down on the 1st may
> View attachment 3647198
> View attachment 3647199
> View attachment 3647200


awesome !!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

makka said:


> evening lads i see zeddd was hittin the sauce last night lol cant find his fuk off posts lmao
> and whats this pomps you got a thing for lads wi long nails?
> best watch me sel from now on haha


so ur the cunt with long nails then i knew there was a he she here some where


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

hopefully this bullshit will end, respect to the farmer...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3519446/Chemistry-teacher-female-Walter-White-turning-house-drugs-factory-ordered-hand-55-000-husband.html


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> so ur the cunt with long nails then i knew there was a he she here some where


it was dst lol


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hopefully this bullshit will end, respect to the farmer...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3519446/Chemistry-teacher-female-Walter-White-turning-house-drugs-factory-ordered-hand-55-000-husband.html


fuckin joke init man its a medicinal plant ffs 
i was looking on growing tobacco plants and they even want tax on that per plant!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

makka said:


> fuckin joke init man its a medicinal plant ffs
> i was looking on growing tobacco plants and they even want tax on that per plant!


I wanna brew and reflux distill but shits worse than growing weed as far as po and customs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hopefully this bullshit will end, respect to the farmer...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3519446/Chemistry-teacher-female-Walter-White-turning-house-drugs-factory-ordered-hand-55-000-husband.html


yeh thats fucked up why dont they spend there time catching rapest and paedophiles ffs ppl just maken money govament dont like it because they aint getting the tax of it


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I wanna brew and reflux distill but shits worse than growing weed as far as po and customs


yeah man we use to make hooch inside and this lifer called breslin use to distill and it was dynamite man


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

makka said:


> yeah man we use to make hooch inside and this lifer called breslin use to distill and it was dynamite man


what was ur method ?


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what was ur method ?


im not totally sure on the distill method man we had to give him our litre bottles and he would distill it im sure he use to use the electric to do it in his bin 
the brew i use to make my favourite was with tropical juice lol
i used bread/sugar/water/tropical juice in 1 litre bottles and i had a civvys screwdriver end i used to take the panel off the side of the sink and put them next to hot water pipes lol and gas them once every night 
one time a few exploded but thats another story haha


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

shit i use to get a light for my burn off the plug socket lmao

plastic spoon,shower gel, fluff off inside jumper, make two prongs out of yoghurt lid switch off socket , place prongs in live/neg holes switch on socket, carefully place spoon with shower gel on the prongs it will start to arc then plan fluff in the arc and it will light no shit i was down block 2 week doing this lol NEVER AGAIN


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

how do stills explode man, they are open systems?


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how do stills explode man, they are open systems?


the brew inside the bottle explodes if u dont gas it its cause of the yeast in the bread i think


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

i think he did somat like this but used his metal bin and pop bottles and electric but not sure exactly how he would never tell me the cunt lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

looks like the lifer was knockin up methylated hooch, howmuch was his initial discard ?


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> looks like the lifer was knockin up methylated hooch, howmuch was his initial discard ?


not to sure what discard is man but i think you mean return im not sure but if we gave him 8 1litres i would get less than a bottle back


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

dunno im a noob with ethanol but lets ask a pro @The Yorkshireman


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

makka said:


> the brew inside the bottle explodes if u dont gas it its cause of the yeast in the bread i think


lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2016)

stoner logic rules man sounds rite


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Past grow Alcock I know but had a few beers and was woundering how many reg seeds do I guys pop at a time cos just my luck out of the 5 I've done 4 will be males lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2016)

With breeders boutique ur pretty much gonna get a high fem count...last grow I'd 7 make it to the deciding stage n 3 were male n that was the highest male count I've had yet


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 1, 2016)

Fell asleep at 8 and just woke up. Stinker of a start to a Saturday


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> With breeders boutique ur pretty much gonna get a high fem count...last grow I'd 7 make it to the deciding stage n 3 were male n that was the highest male count I've had yet


ah cool nice one ive never done regs b4 so it will be a test lol prob end up fucking up some where and loseing the lot due to not pulling the males out


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2016)

You will notice males man they completely different


----------



## zeddd (Apr 2, 2016)

when ordering seeds u used to be able to opt for regs, I got a banging jack herer sensi seed reg, but I havnt bought seeds for ages


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 2, 2016)

yeh i just waned a little bit more choice lol that ssh i got from green house seeds was a load of shit and the clones i had of it i throw in the bin that pp was good tho and the exo but i only got 2oz of that only had a short veg tho and when bb had the 50% off i thought fuck it and you get more free seeds then i brought lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 2, 2016)

just get an exo cutting and be done with it man. if you are doing production and want max return from time invested it can't really be beaten. throw the seeds in for your own smoke or in the hopes you might find something special worth keeping.

seeds are a lottery but greenhouse seeds are like the euro millions where things like breeders boutique are more like a coin flip lol


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2016)

I was lucky with a single Lemon Skunk from ghs but also had a share of hermies and the "pure kush" was worst plant i ever grew. 
Breeders Boutique all the way! Eyes on the Plemon. Only ordered once many years ago and it has lasted very well because of all the keepers. When i got 5 males of Sour Amnezia i picked the best looking one and got it on with a dog bx2 mom i had.
Sour Amnesia x Dog bx2 looks very promising on day 36 of 12/12 even though i had a rough start in this coco. Using new nutrients instead of the h3ad formula and it has done good.


----------



## makka (Apr 2, 2016)

ghb said:


> just get an exo cutting and be done with it man. if you are doing production and want max return from time invested it can't really be beaten. throw the seeds in for your own smoke or in the hopes you might find something special worth keeping.
> 
> seeds are a lottery but greenhouse seeds are like the euro millions where things like breeders boutique are more like a coin flip lol


hes got one g but aint done it justice yet lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 2, 2016)

What's going on lads?

@makka ill email this week, online banking has been blocked so can't sort any coins til they reset it and post the codes out. Santander are shite.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> What's going on lads?
> 
> @makka ill email this week, online banking has been blocked so can't sort any coins til they reset it and post the codes out. Santander are shite.


Check and see if there's a btc atm near you and use it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 2, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Check and see if there's a btc atm near you and use it


Only coming up with Manchester as closest. Online will be sorted this week anyway.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright all. I have started my first grow a little closet grow with cfl's and I have 2 plants that has just entered the flower stage well I believe they have as they have got a few pistils coming through now. I am 32/33 days from them popping out the soil, basically I am using bio grow nutes and I have just got some canna pk 13 14 when should I start using this? Glad to see so many uk growers


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 2, 2016)

Evening Gentlemen, well I've moved in with Mrs , no were to grow here though , bit of a cunt if I do say so my self !!! Working like Cuntakinta , life is boring as fuck without a grow on !, can't take the farmer out of me  hope you are all good .


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Gentlemen, well I've moved in with Mrs , no were to grow here though , bit of a cunt if I do say so my self !!! Working like Cuntakinta , life is boring as fuck without a grow on !, can't take the farmer out of me  hope you are all good .


Bit of a shit one m8. Which missus is this then? U back with the wife again?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2016)

If ur working m8 could u not put a bit by for a wee place of ur own to grow or would this not be an option with the missus? I dunno what I'd do with no grow


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

orite baz good to hear from you my green brother


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

ssunny sunday here off yo feed the ducks, what you lot doing/taking today lol?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

Absolutely fuck all on both counts unfortunately lol

oh n morning ppl lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Think I'm gonna just post up in here for a bit. Anyone up for some bourbon shots?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

some "zedd og" 

looks pretty fire tho


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3648564
> 
> some "zedd og"
> 
> looks pretty fire tho


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

@R1b3n4 helped grow this fire. Says it's pure UK cheese.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @R1b3n4 helped grow this fire. Says it's pure UK cheese.View attachment 3648567


That's a nice looking bud. I got a couple of cheese in veg, awesome plants, dead easy to work with, I love them but I couldn't have a full crop of them until I upgrade my setup cos they reek and have done ever since they first came as tiny clones. Weird cos my white widows don't really smell at all. Can't wait to see what the weed is like off the cheese, I'm keeping it for my own stash hopefully.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That's a nice looking bud.


Hope you are trolling.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hope you are trolling.


Hahaha I was trying to be nice cos at least it looks better than the one you posted before that!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3648564


niced bud ive ever seen done really well with that one one m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2016)

morning boys hows it going


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Hahaha I was trying to be nice cos at least it looks better than the one you posted before that!


I learned everything I know about growing shitty bammer schwag from the UK section. Big ups go out to @zeddd , and his crew.


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2016)

even a fucked up ched will sell no worries, thats the beauty of it pinworm. does it smell? don't really know how you ended up making it go black like that but you done well son. three pats on the back. 
and that little chunk of black hash next to the zog shot looks like a paki would behead three people just for a zoot of that in a chillum well played


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> even a fucked up ched will sell no worries, thats the beauty of it pinworm. does it smell? don't really know how you ended up making it go black like that but you done well son. three pats on the back.
> and that little chunk of black hash next to the zog shot looks like a paki would behead three people just for a zoot of that in a chillum well played


i'm glad you liked it. it looks super firey/frosty, aye? zedd taught me everything I know. big ups goes out to him. cheers m8s.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

Standing in my mates front room having a J, look out the window n see...

 


not good for the nerves lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2016)

haha yeh man not good


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2016)

somebodies dog probably got ran over or something. nothing to worry about mate, we know the police are a bit nervy around your way. somebody probably saw blood and thought there was a terrorist attack


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> somebodies dog probably got ran over or something. nothing to worry about mate, we know the police are a bit nervy around your way. somebody probably saw blood and thought there was a terrorist attack


nah one of the local scum has stabbed his dad, nothing abnormal down this way lol


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Standing in my mates front room having a J, look out the window n see...
> 
> View attachment 3648601
> 
> ...


Lol even worse when ya Sat in the grow gaff xx


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

Ignore the xx blazed heavy it's Sunday man lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol even worse when ya Sat in the grow gaff xx


I was kinda lol,mate grows in his flat lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2016)

do they stil kick doors in for small grows? cant say i have heard of any small ones getting done around here


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> do they stil kick doors in for small grows? cant say i have heard of any small ones getting done around here


No idea/ this is about the first time this year ive actually seen the old bill lol, they are non-existent down this way these days, very rare to even see a car driving about


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2016)

thats the cuts for you. lol

tory britain, may it long continue!


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

Not heard of any small busts these ways either 
But if someone reports you they HAVE to investigate. 
I just fucked them Off at the door a while back and they had no warrant the cop said someone reported me and they have to ask they asked to come in I said no an that was end of it touch wood lol grow was moved same day lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 3, 2016)

did they even come back? you'd probably have gotten away with carrying on like nothing happened lol. they are up the wall i suppose they have to respond to pretty much every call now like you say. unless they turn up and it stinks of unfiltered cheese in the streets and everybody is out the house talking to them you should be safe.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> thats the cuts for you. lol
> 
> tory britain, may it long continue!


good point g re the cuts, torys are cunts but they are born that way


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

im starting to think decrim would work well for me such a fukin ballache this biz sometimes


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> do they stil kick doors in for small grows? cant say i have heard of any small ones getting done around here


Durham police recently said that they're turning a blind eye to small grows as they just don't have the resources for it, I think most are in the same boat although I still wouldn't wanna risk it. I had 6 small plants in a tent a few years ago and they came looking for my fella over summat else and found the tent. One of the coppers tried to convince the other that it wasn't worth doing owt and they should pretend they'd not seen it but he wasn't having any of it, probably cos my fella had blagged them with a false name and made them look like twats. Heartbreaking watching them put all my plants in binliners, put me off for years!


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> did they even come back? you'd probably have gotten away with carrying on like nothing happened lol. they are up the wall i suppose they have to respond to pretty much every call now like you say. unless they turn up and it stinks of unfiltered cheese in the streets and everybody is out the house talking to them you should be safe.


Ya right they never came back and I coulda carried on lol but I was to paranoid plus I didn't wanna lose Ma weed man ha


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Durham police recently said that they're turning a blind eye to small grows as they just don't have the resources for it, I think most are in the same boat although I still wouldn't wanna risk it. I had 6 small plants in a tent a few years ago and they came looking for my fella over summat else and found the tent. One of the coppers tried to convince the other that it wasn't worth doing owt and they should pretend they'd not seen it but he wasn't having any of it, probably cos my fella had blagged them with a false name and made them look like twats. Heartbreaking watching them put all my plants in binliners, put me off for years!


Nothing can put me off now everything that could happen already has an I'm still rockin seed popping lol but it's horrible watching them trash plants


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

yo pretty mad weekend tbh am fucked..... been thinking ive had these stems saved up over time from different bags etc what can I do with them ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

apart from that little update pics on my girl


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> yo pretty mad weekend tbh am fucked..... been thinking ive had these stems saved up over time from different bags etc what can I do with them ? View attachment 3648724


Lol binem mate unless you like smoking wood


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

curing sticks? u wanna sell em and spend the cash on getting help


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> yo pretty mad weekend tbh am fucked..... been thinking ive had these stems saved up over time from different bags etc what can I do with them ? View attachment 3648724


pour a bottle of vodka over them. Shake the bottle once a week. Crack it open at christmas.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2016)

Fireballs...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> pour a bottle of vodka over them. Shake the bottle once a week. Crack it open at christmas.


Did that already, was shit lol


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2016)

It'll make good kindling for the Xmas fire.

Or if desperate pour some iso over. Strain and evaporate....get about a dab at least.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> pour a bottle of vodka over them. Shake the bottle once a week. Crack it open at christmas.


good way to fuk vodka in seconds


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 3, 2016)

Can you brew stems with tea? Involves some boiling and filtering I think.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Can you brew stems with tea? Involves some boiling and filtering I think.


why would you want to??


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

Just wondering if i could do anything from them and fyi i ain't curing stems lol just left overs ive collected over this last month or so just wondering if it could be done into anything ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2016)

evening all 
just been out to tie plants down where i had ph problem i let them do what they wanted but each plant stayed like compacted and just grow up insted of bushing out lol they are about 20" and prob fit 12 in there the way they look at min but they will be alright lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> curing sticks? u wanna sell em and spend the cash on getting help


 i wouldnt cure stems or sticks lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> Just wondering if i could do anything from them and fyi i ain't curing stems lol just left overs ive collected over this last month or so just wondering if it could be done into anything ...


make a matchstick-esque house or some shit out of em? bout all they are good for really tbh


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> why would you want to??


I'd read it works.

http://marijuana.com/community/threads/stem-tea-twig-tea.148361/

Google it. Few people say it works.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I'd read it works.
> 
> http://marijuana.com/community/threads/stem-tea-twig-tea.148361/
> 
> Google it. Few people say it works.


Oh i dont doubt that its possible, just dont see why anyone would want to lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh i dont doubt that its possible, just dont see why anyone would want to lol


 just wondering as there be laying around


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> just wondering as there be laying around


because you havent thrown them in the bin yet or made a house out of them....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh i dont doubt that its possible, just dont see why anyone would want to lol


I did try it ages ago but only half arsed it. Someone give it ago I've not enough stems lying around atm.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I did try it ages ago but only half arsed it. Someone give it ago I've not enough stems lying around atm.


One of the lads i know smokes stalk or vapes it etc when hes run out of weed, been doing it years n he admits he only does it for the taste as no matter how much you smoke/vape/eat etc he dont get ANYTHING off it high-wise etc


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> One of the lads i know smokes stalk or vapes it etc when hes run out of weed, been doing it years n he admits he only does it for the taste as no matter how much you smoke/vape/eat etc he dont get ANYTHING off it high-wise etc


I'd read it's smokable too and will work a little bit but gives headaches. If I was the person above I'd try the tea first.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> Just wondering if i could do anything from them and fyi i ain't curing stems lol just left overs ive collected over this last month or so just wondering if it could be done into anything ...


posting stems on the no 1 cannabis growers thread on the internet and you expect a serious answer?


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

I dont want to smoke it i got enough weed i just wanted to know lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> I'd read it's smokable too and will work a little bit but gives headaches. If I was the person above I'd try the tea first.


go to noob section and tell em to smoke stick, its not for here


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 3, 2016)

http://mcrlabs.com/blog/whats-in-the-stems/


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> go to noob section and tell em to smoke stick, its not for here


You just want them potent stems for yourself, man lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

its fukin difficult enough to grow sellable weed, this thread is for uk growers who can grow and don't smoke stick, there are some amazing growers on this thread and ive learnt lots too, so fuk ya sticks in jars and get real


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> I dont want to smoke it i got enough weed i just wanted to know lol


trolling


----------



## makka (Apr 3, 2016)

lmao i think he should smoke it and report back


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> Just wondering if i could do anything from them and fyi i ain't curing stems lol just left overs ive collected over this last month or so just wondering if it could be done into anything ...


my mate did that vodka thing years ago, he gave the bottles out as xmas presents and it fucked every body up who had some.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> trolling


have you read what I said properly ? not once have I mentioned I want to smoke stems dude whats with attitude ? im not a noob and been back and forth on this thread for years man I was just asking a fucking question


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> have you read what I said properly ? not once have I mentioned I want to smoke stems dude whats with attitude ? im not a noob and been back and forth on this thread for years man I was just asking a fucking question


chill mate, go and smoke a stem lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> chill mate, go and smoke a stem lol


I will


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

I WISH I NEVER ASKED


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 3, 2016)

ill grab the popcorn this is getting intense


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

samtheman08 said:


> I will





samtheman08 said:


> I WISH I NEVER ASKED


i was only kidding ya, hope i didn't offend with my smoke a stem comment. Try that vodka thing, you have nothing to lose. Don't let those trolls get ya down.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> i was only kidding ya, hope i didn't offend with my smoke a stem comment. Try that vodka thing, you have nothing to lose. Don't let those trolls get ya down.


Ive made stuff before with pure bud decent results too , was just wondering if there was a process I could use for the sticks and stems is all if not il bin em .


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> i was only kidding ya, hope i didn't offend with my smoke a stem comment. Try that vodka thing, you have nothing to lose. Don't let those trolls get ya down.


nice dog in the avvi issit urs?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2016)

@zeddd I used one of them atm for btc today. Fucking dead handy, takes the pain outta localbitcoins when you've a new account and ther all looking id


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> nice dog in the avvi issit urs?


no its just a photo i found online. But i do have an american bulldog of a similar size.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> no its just a photo i found online. But i do have an american bulldog of a similar size.


Thought you'd be over teabagging manc tonight? Lol


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Thought you'd be over teabagging manc tonight? Lol


lol I'm getting a but tired of it lol. There is no talking to the guy!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> lol I'm getting a but tired of it lol. There is no talking to the guy!


Aye he don't listen. He's got his own little myths and that's that


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> @zeddd I used one of them atm for btc today. Fucking dead handy, takes the pain outta localbitcoins when you've a new account and ther all looking id


love the thought of local straight peeps re coins, mmm what can u really buy with them tho ffs, "drugs" to save me from straight people


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he don't listen. He's got his own little myths and that's that


yeah i used to believe some of those myths. Then i found allah and my life changed.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

anyone drinking tongight? lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> http://mcrlabs.com/blog/whats-in-the-stems/


*About The Author*
Jon is a cannabis connoisseur. He has studied the history and science of cannabis for over 10 years, and brings a wealth of very applicable knowledge to MCR Labs. Favorite strain: The Illusive Mothership. A clone only Sativa from the Pacific North West. Favorite extract: actively searching for favourite



ie no actual credentils


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah i used to believe some of those myths. Then i found allah and my life changed.


Where was he hiding in the end?


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Where was he hiding in the end?


He was in Birmingham small heath. He gave me a funny looking vest and kept chatting about virgins. He was an odd chap.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

I was bored travelling india so read the holy books, mohammed marries Aisha when she is 6, she is his niece, another god has got 8 arms etc...couldn't get passed that bit so went looking for temple ball and opium


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> He was in Birmingham small heath. He gave me a funny looking vest and kept chatting about virgins. He was an odd chap.


Now Lemmy is up there there ARE no virgins lmao


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Now Lemmy is up there there ARE no virgins lmao


brilliant.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 4, 2016)

morning ladies and gentlemen


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2016)

wassup pompey


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 4, 2016)

fuck all man just getting ready to take the kids to a farm and thought id see what going on in the growing world


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> He was in Birmingham small heath. He gave me a funny looking vest and kept chatting about virgins. He was an odd chap.


I spent many years in Small Heath. Used to be a big Irish community back in the day before the pakies moved in. 
I left in early 80's - proper shit hole now. But maybe that's why I love Indian food.


----------



## 420SamWestMids (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone from Birmingham way?
Looking to start smoking on something new if anyone can hit me up


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2016)

420SamWestMids said:


> Anyone from Birmingham way?
> Looking to start smoking on something new if anyone can hit me up


----------



## 420SamWestMids (Apr 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3649459


Yup?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2016)

Not bout time u sacked them memes ribena, especially that one....wouldn't usually mention but by fuck I'm.sick looking at that cunts face lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3649459


It's Sam from Westmids m8, Birmingham to be precise lol


----------



## 420SamWestMids (Apr 4, 2016)

Alright, alright... take the piss out the newbie  lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Not bout time u sacked them memes ribena, especially that one....wouldn't usually mention but by fuck I'm.sick looking at that cunts face lol


 yeah i need to have a clear out tbh lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2016)

he does look a bit paedo mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 4, 2016)

howdy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> he does look a bit paedo mate


well with a name like Willy Wonka i wouldnt put it past him lmao


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2016)

Whoever says autopots don't over water talk shit! 
I'm having to do it by hand now and plants look shit but seeing an improvement since they have dried over last 3 days it looks like N def and P def


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2016)

I should of realised sooner but the aquavalve had me convinced it was doing its job lol piece of shit man


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2016)

Really debating buying buying one of these for another place


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 4, 2016)

not getting on with the auto pots then m8 ? are u not meant to water by hand for first few weeks any way ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2016)

coco ftw


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 4, 2016)

What's an autopot?


----------



## makka (Apr 4, 2016)

They was fully established clones in 4ltr pots of coco before I potted up to the system they rooted well into the autopots but the pots are waterlogging always saturated cause the valve doesn't really give a proper dry period

Although on their site it says to use a mix of 50/50 coco/pebbles and I used all coco with an inch of pebbles in bottom of pot


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuckkkkin hell. Long shift there 8am til 11.30pm. Gotta love drainage


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

makka said:


> They was fully established clones in 4ltr pots of coco before I potted up to the system they rooted well into the autopots but the pots are waterlogging always saturated cause the valve doesn't really give a proper dry period
> 
> Although on their site it says to use a mix of 50/50 coco/pebbles and I used all coco with an inch of pebbles in bottom of pot


Well I've read somewhere someone say they fill half the pot with clay pebbles first then add the coco not sure if that would be better then mixing the 2 together or not


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Is it all 4 pots that soaked or just 1 could it be the vales not shutting properly


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Is it all 4 pots that soaked or just 1 could it be the vales not shutting properly


they was all soaking wet man even on the top of coco the valves are working properly its my medium i never made it airy enough for the autopots and the cold nights made it even worse im gonna givem another try but with airdomes in pots and a 50/50 mix i think they will be bang on then lol lesson learnt


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

yeh man hurry up sort it out b4 i get mine so i dont make the same mistake's as u lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

I had no end of probs when I used the autopots, the theory is sound but there's allsorts of problems you can run into. salt build up and clogged lines, toasted plants and roots in the valve mechanism, I went to airpots instead and had coco all over the shop being lazy and trying to water too quick. that's why i haven't fucked with hydro. I'll have the house flooded and the missus kicking off.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I had no end of probs when I used the autopots, the theory is sound but there's allsorts of problems you can run into. salt build up and clogged lines, toasted plants and roots in the valve mechanism, I went to airpots instead and had coco all over the shop being lazy and trying to water too quick. that's why i haven't fucked with hydro. I'll have the house flooded and the missus kicking off.


haha yeh i was the same in them airpots m8 right pain in the ass i thought so i went bk to round 10l pots


----------



## makka (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol its getting that way don I just wanna get a good easy system Wilma's are my fav for ease atm and dwc for yield but more work 
that rdwc of mg's look nice and easy with a control res takes the work out of it instead of doing each bucket separate


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 5, 2016)

Try general hydroponics waterfarms really easy to use and maintain and they grow massive plants with good yeilds they can also be linked together to make a larger system


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

aye I've seen some canny impressive recirculating systems. be great if you had plenty space and the res in a different room etc to keep the temp down.

10L pots, I just don't have space for just now but will do shortly. my plants are about 4ft tall in 3L's just now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Try general hydroponics waterfarms really easy to use and maintain and they grow massive plants with good yeilds they can also be linked together to make a larger system


I've got one sat never been used, I was expecting a small square american style one and ended up with a right massive uk one, the footprint was enormous so i never bothered with it.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've got one sat never been used, I was expecting a small square american style one and ended up with a right massive uk one, the footprint was enormous so i never bothered with it.


Yea it sounds like Maybe they sent you the aquafarm which is the larger version of the water farm it's still definitely worth giving it a shot I don't think you would be disappointed they grow some really nice plants and once you have them dailed in The plants grow so much faster than most mediums


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 5, 2016)

And with the single unit farms if you run in to any problem it's nice and simple just empty the bottom res refill with fresh nutes and your good to go really simple definialty worth looking into for anyone wanting to try hydro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm beginning to wish i had done one plant in my 3x3. but I wanted the mix of strains so i'll suffer the struggle for a bit. some of the plants the buds are nearly touching the floor they're way too top heavy for the pots


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm beginning to wish i had done one plant in my 3x3. but I wanted the mix of strains so i'll suffer the struggle for a bit. some of the plants the buds are nearly touching the floor they're way too top heavy for the pots


Give it a try 1 plant in a waterfarm with a bit of training in your space I don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm moving into the loft man, if anything the 3x3 may get used for the hot summer grow but probably go back to being an inconspicuous cupboard.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

thats the cuttings taken in the aero see how many root ive manged to put them in my built in wardrobe see if i can get away with out the wife finding out lol cos she will go mad and make me put them in shed


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats the cuttings taken in the aero see how many root ive manged to put them in my built in wardrobe see if i can get away with out the wife finding out lol cos she will go mad and make me put them in shed


don't put cuttings in shed man wrong temps this time of year they wont root, fukin gg4 taken at 2 weeks flowering 3 weeks no roots, the yeti og is a quick rooter tho tiny roots on her like thin so I gave her a good veg, smells like no other weed ive tried i think lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

@Ghettogrower187 hows that glue lookin man?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

pompey show the mrs my post re shed if u get an earful lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> don't put cuttings in shed man wrong temps this time of year they wont root, fukin gg4 taken at 2 weeks flowering 3 weeks no roots, the yeti og is a quick rooter tho tiny roots on her like thin so I gave her a good veg, smells like no other weed ive tried i think lol


thats why they are in the cloner tucked away in the bk of the wardrobe lol with a little 24w cfl


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

i leave a prop by the window this time o year


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> @Ghettogrower187 hows that glue lookin man?


Hey man iv just chopped one tonight got the bitch hangin now it fuckin stinks man, 54 days lol...all the rest are 6 and half weeks gonna let em go 10....how's your's doing?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

i had a seedling on window sill today and the window cleaner must of seen it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey man iv just chopped one tonight got the bitch hangin now it fuckin stinks man, 54 days lol...all the rest are 6 and half weeks gonna let em go 10....how's your's doing? View attachment 3650590View attachment 3650591


that looks lovely lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Cheers man still my fave strain so far smells so unique


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

yeh can imagine m8


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey man iv just chopped one tonight got the bitch hangin now it fuckin stinks man, 54 days lol...all the rest are 6 and half weeks gonna let em go 10....how's your's doing? View attachment 3650590View attachment 3650591


 looks fukin good man its a smoke from 6 weeks, i gave a sample to an oz buyer at 7 weeks and he whitied and spent the night on the couch lol
got 4 on the go atm 3 weeks in with a long vegged lst exo bush with a flat canopy and 7 heads


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey man iv just chopped one tonight got the bitch hangin now it fuckin stinks man, 54 days lol...all the rest are 6 and half weeks gonna let em go 10....how's your's doing? View attachment 3650590View attachment 3650591


good to see them lowers are sellable its all gold on that bitch


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Haha Yeh it's potent as fuck ain't it everyone who smokes it gets laid out its like a steam train man....sounds good man I'm training all my next lot got em all.tied down and multitopped got 4 glue going in next 1 big chemdog d and a big disco biscuit gonna have to oot them into 20's I think as they're getting massive lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> good to see them lowers are sellable its all gold on that bitch


Aye the lowers are sound man its just nothin but nice nugs all the way down...I swear I fuckin love it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

i got that big yeti its tight node wise and loved lst got 8 heads


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sweet she liking the Gavita? She was always a real bitch for me in veg looked sad 90% of the time but such a lovely smoke man really fucking good in the volcano.I ain't got that pheno anymore but got another one a couple of weeks ago so I'll be testing that out soonish


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2016)

man i needs a cut lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sweet she liking the Gavita? She was always a real bitch for me in veg looked sad 90% of the time but such a lovely smoke man really fucking good in the volcano.I ain't got that pheno anymore but got another one a couple of weeks ago so I'll be testing that out soonish


yeah she like brutal treatment man and a bit anorexic like she only takes lite nutes and has skinny roots , sick bitch if ya think about it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's my premier sweets #2,7,8,9 and 10 they all smell sweet and hazey with each one having their own little twist...#8 smells like lemony cheese with a hint of black pepper lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah she like brutal treatment man and a bit anorexic like she only takes lite nutes and has skinny roots , sick bitch if ya think about it lol


She's a cunt lol but the smoke is worth the hassle....I got a shit yeild last grow thanks to 5 yetis but dam the smoke was top notch so alls good man


----------



## Superfen (Apr 6, 2016)

Morning all I am on my first grow I use canna terra soil 600w light on 18/6 with bio nutes as soon as my seeds germed I put straight into their big pots an let em grow I am on day 41 now Pineapple Express at back an critical/jack in the front here are some up to date pics


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2016)

Morning all, anyone want some cats? woke up this morning nt hey have pissed on the new sofa so they can fuck off now, last straw with the cunts lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, anyone want some cats? woke up this morning nt hey have pissed on the new sofa so they can fuck off now, last straw with the cunts lol


take them to the chinky they will have them mite even throw in a free meal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2016)

your their wife now Sear! bastard things cats. I hate ours. bites me on the regular.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, anyone want some cats? woke up this morning nt hey have pissed on the new sofa so they can fuck off now, last straw with the cunts lol


Not you as well! My cat has developed behavioural problems since he's been on the CBD oil. It's like he's rebelling now that he's on dope! 

I have tiled flooring so the bleach and bucket job is quick, but still... 

It's the colour, they don't like the colour of it!


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 6, 2016)

You'll never get rid of the smell of cat piss on furniture - nasty fucking things.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your their wife now Sear! bastard things cats. I hate ours. bites me on the regular.


lol these wont be here long, reckon they will be gone by monday lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not you as well! My cat has developed behavioural problems since he's been on the CBD oil. It's like he's rebelling now that he's on dope!
> 
> I have tiled flooring so the bleach and bucket job is quick, but still...
> 
> It's the colour, they don't like the colour of it!


youngest one has taken to scenting/pissing whenever anyone female comes over, just getting too much now what with that n em destroying shit while we are in bed etc

Maybe stop giving it oil see if that helps etc?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Morning all I am on my first grow I use canna terra soil 600w light on 18/6 with bio nutes as soon as my seeds germed I put straight into their big pots an let em grow I am on day 41 now Pineapple Express at back an critical/jack in the front here are some up to date pics View attachment 3650906View attachment 3650907View attachment 3650908View attachment 3650910


Nice work for a first grow. I need to check a RIU members grow later on. She put 13 Sativa seeds in a tent and she smashed it! She's on week 9 and flushing now so they look a bit pale.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> take them to the chinky they will have them mite even throw in a free meal


They very nearly ended up outta a 14th floor window lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> youngest one has taken to scenting/pissing whenever anyone female comes over, just getting too much now what with that n em destroying shit while we are in bed etc
> 
> Maybe stop giving it oil see if that helps etc?


Have they been neutered? Idk, you know about animals. They return to the same spot, territorial etc. Mine has always been good, until recently. His clawing has stopped me buying a really nice sofa but this one is a year old anyway. He's clawed it but wouldnt piss on it. 

I have told my bf that I'll move him to another place if he doesn't stop.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 6, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Have they been neutered? Idk, you know about animals. They return to the same spot, territorial etc. Mine has always been good, until recently. His clawing has stopped me buying a really nice sofa but this one is a year old anyway. He's clawed it but wouldnt piss on it.
> 
> I have told my bf that I'll move him to another place if he doesn't stop.


No not been spayed yet, was going to do it this summer but had to give up growing for a while so now cant afford it etc, we have had them just under 2 years from kittens n only recently they have started acting up etc but its just too cramped here what with the kids and the cats in such a small place etc so better that they go to someone with a house/garden etc


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> No not been spayed yet, was going to do it this summer but had to give up growing for a while so now cant afford it etc, we have had them just under 2 years from kittens n only recently they have started acting up etc but its just too cramped here what with the kids and the cats in such a small place etc so better that they go to someone with a house/garden etc


Sometimes finding pets a new home can be a very positive thing. That's how I got my dog. His old owner still sees him (and my dog goes crazy) but we both know he's better off with me. My cat loves being inside, prob coz I took him off the street but most need to go out.

Edit: ffs, I've just found another accident! I told him off, put his nose in it. Personally I think it's coz I cut his balls off and he's trying to get back at me. I'm seriously considering putting him elsewhere, 5 mins away.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

do you guys ever precharge ya coco or add more nutes and calmag when potting up ?

only asked cos just been reading up about reuseing coco and meant to be better 2nd run ect hoping ghb can answer that one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2016)

Only thing I use when potting up and transplanting is magic granules and I've just started using katana roots which is really good stuff..just bought a 1m x1m mixing tray aswell for re using my coco..empty a pot out on it at a time and till all the roots out it works great I've just potted all my next lot up in it and they're loving it man going wild in fact...calmag helps a lot too..for coco I reccommend shogun nutrients man they're fucking ace


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

yeh i was reading about reuseing the coco i got a 1mx1m try i use it in the tent when veg and get them closer together then do u think 9/18 better then 13/14 then dude


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Only thing I use when potting up and transplanting is magic granules and I've just started using katana roots which is really good stuff..just bought a 1m x1m mixing tray aswell for re using my coco..empty a pot out on it at a time and till all the roots out it works great I've just potted all my next lot up in it and they're loving it man going wild in fact...calmag helps a lot too..for coco I reccommend shogun nutrients man they're fucking ace


and to be fair m8 you could grow in my shit and it would still look the nuts lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeh 9/18 is better I think that's what the proper ratio should be mate...lol I dunno about that I've done my fair share of fuck ups this grow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Only thing I use when potting up and transplanting is magic granules and I've just started using katana roots which is really good stuff..just bought a 1m x1m mixing tray aswell for re using my coco..empty a pot out on it at a time and till all the roots out it works great I've just potted all my next lot up in it and they're loving it man going wild in fact...calmag helps a lot too..for coco I reccommend shogun nutrients man they're fucking ace


do you use the whole range man cos thats a lot of it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes the whole range mate a+b, katana roots, silicon, calmag, pk 9/18, sumo boost and dragon force to finish...this is the 1st time I've used the whole range and I'll be sticking to it from now on


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

i think she dose more then smoke her buds http://www.cannabis.info/gb/readers-wives


----------



## makka (Apr 6, 2016)

She can smoke my buds any day lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

makka said:


> She can smoke my buds any day lol


man that wasnt the right bird its changed for some reason


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> man that wasnt the right bird its changed for some reason



Fine pair of jubblies though, bless her


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2016)

jist told some muppet to come to the front door of my house, his reply was "but isn't your front door round the back", knew i would dislike them straight off


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Fine pair of jubblies though, bless her


lol
that little shitty auto didn't do those babies justice!.
she was probably a couple decades past it but no doubt a lot dirtier than back then in order to compensate.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> lol
> that little shitty auto didn't do those babies justice!.
> she was probably a couple decades past it but no doubt a lot dirtier than back then in order to compensate.


haha the one i posted was a fit bird laid down naked legs spreed wide open with a big cola between her legs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2016)

anyone heard of any small grows getting busted anywhere cept baz?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

I havant down this way m8


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2016)

was gonna have a smoke but cant find me Veras


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> lol
> that little shitty auto didn't do those babies justice!.
> she was probably a couple decades past it but no doubt a lot dirtier than back then in order to compensate.


how was the hol man Caribbean wasn't it?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm sat here smoken that last bit of the purple parayis that I last grew with football on maken fishing rigs nice little combo lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I'm sat here smoken that last bit of the purple parayis that I last grew with football on maken fishing rigs nice little combo lol


my combo im chasing exo vape with macallan gold, nice hit if u time it right, big vape then qick sip then cough and its brain tingle time


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 6, 2016)

lol yeh man thing is once i start to cough i cough for about 5min


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 6, 2016)

I used to score off some Rastas years ago. They had this huge fuck off pipe. I was cool with them and could stay and chill cos I could take a good hit and not cough. Not as big as them. They was another level though


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> anyone heard of any small grows getting busted anywhere cept baz?


Guy I know of got busted with 12-15 plants in flower. He was just renting the room out for £300 per grow though but making out it was his crop he was going around telling everyone tho the ming. It said "community information" or something on the plod Facebook. Got off with a caution aparantly Proper little rat he is gunna take his chin off when I see him. Talks lyk dis coz he tinks he iz a bad man n ting.


----------



## makka (Apr 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Guy I know of got busted with 12-15 plants in flower. He was just renting the room out for £300 per grow though but making out it was his crop he was going around telling everyone tho the ming. It said "community information" or something on the plod Facebook. Got off with a caution aparantly Proper little rat he is gunna take his chin off when I see him. Talks lyk dis coz he tinks he iz a bad man n ting.


Hate them lil fukers man I chased some guy other day speaks like that the little cunt tried taking my brothers bike so when I seen him and chased he absolutely shit it and his gangster talk disappeared lmao worst thing tho guy was about 30 ffs!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 7, 2016)

How's it going boys almost the weekend


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 7, 2016)

I need some new genetics. I've seen breeders boutique getting good reviews on here so I'm gonna go for the plemon. Any other recommendations? 
I'd love some of that Exo cheese for old times sake or the GG#4 In @Ghettogrower187 pics it always looks amazing but as they are clone only I guess I'll have to make do with seeds. What ya think lads?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> thanks man interesting, I have half a jar of ungraded dry ice extracted tricomes, what would you do to clean it up potentise it?


Ethanol is the only option that is completely natural and not a petrochem/oil derviative.

There's no chemical residue to remove after using dry ice to extract but there's plenty of plant waxes and general crap that will be.

It filters out as a cream coloured fat leaving 'absolute' after proper evaporation of the alcohol/water.



zeddd said:


> I wanna brew and reflux distill but shits worse than growing weed as far as po and customs


It's not so bad if you do it properly and get a license to distill.

I think you can have a single pot no bigger than 11L for non commercial use (11L of Ethanol per batch is not to be sniffed at).
You must stipulate what you are going to be distilling beforehand.
Draw up detailed plans of the distillation premises, the equipment to be used and also the exact process.
Pay a fee and get a license that lasts 10 years the same as the modern Personal License that I have.

A lot of info can be found on Direct.Gov I think, it's not too hard to find if you put a bit of effort in, you might have to think smart about finding some stuff as I looked 2-3 years ago for me to get licensed.

The thing the only real hurdle I encountered was I think a rule that said you can't produce at the same premises as you live so that meant me getting other premises or use someone else's and have them co named on the license or some shit like that. 




zeddd said:


> how do stills explode man, they are open systems?


It's not the pots it's the fumes.

Evaporated vapour mixed with oxygen (oxygen being the accelerant) in the air creates a super explosive gas.








As with any volatile and quite flammable substance........

"Use in a well ventilated area away from naked flames and ignition sources"

...........it's common sense.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2016)

Much like how you would strap Propane bottles to the Nitrogen fertilzer to accelerate the explosion when building a more effective car bomb with a nuclear equivalent payload.



Not that I'm in the car bomb building business mind but the Paddy lads know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey man iv just chopped one tonight got the bitch hangin now it fuckin stinks man, 54 days lol...all the rest are 6 and half weeks gonna let em go 10....how's your's doing? View attachment 3650590View attachment 3650591


Let the glue go 63 days. You'll love it....no joke, 63 is where you want it..


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 7, 2016)

makka said:


> Hate them lil fukers man I chased some guy other day speaks like that the little cunt tried taking my brothers bike so when I seen him and chased he absolutely shit it and his gangster talk disappeared lmao worst thing tho guy was about 30 ffs!


Doesn't even make sense why they talk like that haha wannabe "road men". His mate said he was gunna chop me up so I told him to come round and then got his number and he wouldn't answer lol proper fannys about these days.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ethanol is the only option that is completely natural and not a petrochem/oil derviative.
> 
> There's no chemical residue to remove after using dry ice to extract but there's plenty of plant waxes and general crap that will be.
> 
> ...


sorry man im a bit stoned could u talk me thru tricomes to absolute via 95 % ethanol or link summin you rate, thanks


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Doesn't even make sense why they talk like that haha wannabe "road men". His mate said he was gunna chop me up so I told him to come round and then got his number and he wouldn't answer lol proper fannys about these days.


innit brethrin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Let the glue go 63 days. You'll love it....no joke, 63 is where you want it..


Yeh I'm with you on that, that's how long I do let em go for maybe a few days more..that was.just a small one I put in early for percy like


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2016)

brown bagging the exo for a cure, after 2 weeks smell and potency have really increased and it getting that spiced baked bread smell with fruity cheesy twang


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I'm with you on that, that's how long I do let em go for maybe a few days more..that was.just a small one I put in early for percy like


I only got mine to 7 cos of the inspection, will cripple the locals as it is


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2016)

1st blood is lurking I can sense it lol how are you man?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 7, 2016)

had a glue cut sent months ago to a addy then had it resent elsewhere was about crimbo time and had the resend sent special, cunting postman cause it was crimbo and a separate posty than normal couldnt find the addy and didnt deliver it said the addy didnt excist bollax!

3+ months of on there case they couldnt find it blah blah got the person to say it was a dead relatives ashe's lol and to put in a compo claim ended up the cunt saying ya carnt send ash's and no compo CUNTS but yeah thats about as close as i got to it.

anyways hope all are good n well....


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> 1st blood is lurking I can sense it lol how are you man?


yeah all good mate been behaving for way too long now its getting boring lol aint had nowt stronger than a vods for months n months not even been smoking, planning a serious wreck up soon tho lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 7, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I'm with you on that, that's how long I do let em go for maybe a few days more..that was.just a small one I put in early for percy like


you so pc nowday ya even replying to bumshine in a friendly tone lmao whats it the uk thread in ya new gaff or you just turned into a pussy? lolol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2016)

Haha chilled as muthafucka lol, nothing stronger than voddy what's up with ya man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I only got mine to 7 cos of the inspection, will cripple the locals as it is


Wounding man but aye it'll still smash folk no problem


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 7, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha chilled as muthafucka lol, nothing stronger than voddy what's up with ya man


lol your mr chill ghet n most yas have that stoner memory that scumster is a serious wrongon, yeah mate poor show from the samster recently have been proper behaving aint even been drinking every night, found about 2g of weed at the growspot few wk ago proper destroyed me lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeh memory's like a sieve I remember him talking a load of shit tho lol....same as man only smoke for me..I did have half a bottle of circoc the other day tho I was fucking smashed..got half way down a joint and started seeing double lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> innit brethrin


R u dizzy blud


----------



## makka (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> innit brethrin


Were white so we say breadbin lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> innit brethrin


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Wounding man but aye it'll still smash folk no problem


seems to man but I rec 9 weeks would be finished, im week 4 and they still only taking 3 ml a b, that yeti started to stretch and is stacked doesn't look like it will be a low yielder atm but its a light feeder, u got any pic of her growing?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2016)

morning boys hows it going whats going down


----------



## ovo (Apr 8, 2016)

step on no pets


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> seems to man but I rec 9 weeks would be finished, im week 4 and they still only taking 3 ml a b, that yeti started to stretch and is stacked doesn't look like it will be a low yielder atm but its a light feeder, u got any pic of her growing?


Yeh 9-10 is the sweet spot for the glue..u not finding her a heavy feeder? I'm battering mine in veg and they're loving it calmag and seaweed too...I ain't got any yeti pics but Yeh she's a pretty light feeder very sensitive plant I couldn't get her too yeild that well but I was only doing them small not a long veg at all I think the key with her is the long veg get that stem bulky and thick....hey I've got a nice premier sweet ready at 9 weeks..it looks done now but I'm a give her another week and take her to 9 hazey sweet tones coming off her nice n frosty too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2016)

Premier sweet #2


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 8, 2016)

Email @makka


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> could u talk me thru tricomes to absolute via 95 % ethanol


1) Disolve trichs in Ethanol (slight warming of the Ethanol makes it easier, glass beaker on an electric hotplate or sat in a slow cooker).

2) Let the solution cool and cover the beaker with cling film then leave it in the freezer over night (at least).

3) The fats and lipids will coagulate in the solution at freezing temps while the Ethanol won't freeze (until well under -140oC) so you can pour the solution through a regular coffee filter to remove the crap.

4) Now evaporate the Ethanol in a Silicon container and you will be left with 'absolute' that will peal from the silicon easily (again use electric heating with no ignition source).


Evaporation can take a while, alcohol evaporates at a lower temp than the remaining 5% of water, the last bit of water is the cunt.

Evaporation to 100% dryness is where you get 'absolute shatter' (cos it's brittle and shatters rather than being easily pliable).

Absolute shatter is as pure/clean as it gets.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## makka (Apr 8, 2016)

got compo claim wrote all over that


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 8, 2016)

bit of duct tape will hold that lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Fucking up at these bells. Might as well of worked.


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 9, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3520892/You-dopes-Drug-activist-drinks-fountain-illegal-liquid-cannabis-session-city-nightclub-openly-advertised-police-totally-ignorant-alerted-MoS-enquiries.html


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone any tips for the National?


----------



## ghb (Apr 9, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Anyone any tips for the National?


dont waste your money! put the euromillions on instead that is worth winning lol.

shit the bed yorkie?

loving the pillar held up by shrinkwrap, gotta love the yanks.
i've got some heavy duty black stuff that could have held up the twin towers.

went to grand cayman and cuba for a couple of weeks, cuba is a shithole and the weather was wank, GC was fucking lovely but stupid money, only cheap thing on the island is petrol/diesel and i didn't even have a car lol had a good time thanks zedd.

can see the glue is keeping everybody happy, still not had the chance to run her but the day is getting nearer. doing a multi strain atm with 9 different strains so it's a bit of a clusterfuck in the room.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 9, 2016)

No tips but in gonna have a punt on Boston bob and shutthefrontdoor lol there's one more but can't remember the name now


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 9, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No tips but in gonna have a punt on Boston bob and shutthefrontdoor lol there's one more but can't remember the name now


An old timer in the boozer told us to go for Ballycasey, and I think I fancy Kruzhlinin although I do tend to go for the ones with the best names cos I've got no idea on form and all that! Someone else mentioned Boston Bob too. It's all a bit of fun innit, it's certainly more fun than watching the lotto numbers come out the machine lol, I'll probably only stick 50p each on a few of them. I'm due some luck, maybe I'll win enough for a few pints.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeh it is a bit of fun only spend small then it's all good ain't it a couole of years ago I wasted a ton on it that was my first time aswell thought I'd get beginners luck lol...I know fuck all about horses and jockeys I just go for names I like lol, but Yeh watching em get ready and that it's good fun I like it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Anyone any tips for the National?


No but I've just chucked £5 on joshua to winin the 5th tonight, returns £42.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2016)

ghb said:


> dont waste your money! put the euromillions on instead that is worth winning lol.
> 
> shit the bed yorkie?
> 
> ...


glad u hada good one mate, was in Havana in 2003 shite food, mad communist rules for everyone and monkeys everywhere, never will I return lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2016)

never won big on the gee gees anyone landed a big win?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> never won big on the gee gees anyone landed a big win?


Nah but I thought fuck iit zeddd is sound he'll get the tackle in Il dm my bitcoin addy so you can pay me fella


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)

fucking load of shit that was car broke down last night so used the wife car to go fishing last night call rac this morning to see what up with car starter motor had gone i just finished fixing it now time for a smoke then a shower


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 9, 2016)

I doubled up spent 20 won 43...was a good race man


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 9, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I doubled up spent 20 won 43...was a good race man


Mine were never even mentioned once in the commentary... It's same every year. Congratz on your winnings man


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

I


Pompeygrow said:


> fucking load of shit that was car broke down last night so used the wife car to go fishing last night call rac this morning to see what up with car starter motor had gone i just finished fixing it now time for a smoke then a shower


Should of just bump started it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I doubled up spent 20 won 43...was a good race man


My horse came 2nd, something like 8-9 years in a row now my horse has come second, never any other position lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)

any one know good free ppv boxing stream ?


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 9, 2016)

I had 20 on last samurai as well. Shame it was for a win though.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one know good free ppv boxing stream ?


vipbox.

http://vipbox.biz/boxing/watch-1palm-charles-martin-vs-anthony-joshua


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

almost 6months old now has gone quick....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> any one know good free ppv boxing stream ?


Android?


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Android?


If so http://www.vipleague.mobi/boxing/377774/1/charles-martin-vs-anthony-joshua-:-ibf-heavyweight-title-live-stream-online.html


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3653478 View attachment 3653479 View attachment 3653480 almost 6months old now has gone quick....


Lovely dog my lass wants to know your region? Not location.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Lovely dog my lass wants to know your region? Not location.


whatcha mean thc? thats me sisters dog mate i brought her for crimbo, it was well planned and not a crimbo buy etc she lives with me disabled mum and my young niece in a shithole of a area and wanted some protection and a nice dog etc we was brought up around rotties me old man had a few.

she lives in essex, the dog was brought from Cambridgeshire good bloodlines kc reg etc.


----------



## sparky big buds (Apr 9, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3653478 View attachment 3653479 View attachment 3653480 almost 6months old now has gone quick....


Nice dog Rottweiler cross ??


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

sparky big buds said:


> Nice dog Rottweiler cross ??


cross? lmfao

looks like a cross hay lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Android?


windows pc m8


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

both links posted pomps work you just gotta delete the ads ya numpty.....


----------



## sparky big buds (Apr 9, 2016)

As you can see it says new member ya bellend ... cross ?? Means what is it crossed with lol cut down on smoking fella


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

sparky big buds said:


> As you can see it says new member ya bellend ... cross ?? Means what is it crossed with lol cut down on smoking fella


lmao ive smoked about 2g the last 3months? how can ya think thats crossed FELLA or is that bellend?? its a pure rottie?!? good bloodlines kc reg cost a fair amount aswel.


----------



## makka (Apr 9, 2016)

Lmao wtf this guy on about man! 
I think he smoked too much not u Rambo lol u can clearly see it's not a cross ffs
U good anyway man laying low these days


----------



## sparky big buds (Apr 9, 2016)

Good to know what a real rottie looks like nice dog I made a simple mistake in a new member I asked you a question calm down lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Lmao wtf this guy on about man!
> I think he smoked too much not u Rambo lol u can clearly see it's not a cross ffs
> U good anyway man laying low these days


Spice head


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> both links posted pomps work you just gotta delete the ads ya numpty.....


yeh i found a link on kodi dude any way b4 u posted lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)

i think riu needs a boxing ring once a month sort all of the problems out lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

no offence SpD this isnt the friendliest of threads come this time of night lol most are wrecked lol

think hes looking like a nice example of a male rottie for his age so much inter breeding and poor ''cross'es'' of so many breeds nowdays just took offence at ''what cross'' lmao fucking thing cost me near a grand better not be a cross lol jk


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 9, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i think riu needs a boxing ring once a month sort all of the problems out lol







lolol

night all....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 9, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3653478 View attachment 3653479 View attachment 3653480 almost 6months old now has gone quick....


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i think riu needs a boxing ring once a month sort all of the problems out lol


Suits me lolol name the wager and place


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 9, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3653478 View attachment 3653479 View attachment 3653480 almost 6months old now has gone quick....


Nice Rottie. I had one once. She looked vicious but she was such a big softie. Unfortunately she had hip score real bad. Cost me a fortune at the vets. In the end the vet said it'd be best to put her down. Fucking broke my heart


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Nice Rottie. I had one once. She looked vicious but she was such a big softie. Unfortunately she had hip score real bad. Cost me a fortune at the vets. In the end the vet said it'd be best to put her down. Fucking broke my heart


Fuck off


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Fuck off


Why so hostile? I wasn't even talking to you


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Why so hostile? I wasn't even talking to you


Im typing with I one eye


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Im typing with I one eye View attachment 3653635


Nice dog - I still don't get it


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Cross. But pompey was chatting about straighteners ill send him for 10 lambert


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Cross. But pompey was chatting about straighteners ill send him for 10 lambert


Ok. Yeah whatever you reckon


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 9, 2016)

Roobaanypost: 12496625 said:


> Ok. Yeah whatever you reckon


Tennis court anywhere in northwest £500


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 9, 2016)

TopDogTHC said:


> Tennis court anywhere in northwest £500


You're funny. You should lay of the beer our lad, you obviously can't handle it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2016)

lol, its like Robbie p said, imagine walking into local boozer where everyone knows each other for years, some stranger comes in all mouthy talking shit to people he don't know insulting their dogs and telling em they smoke/drink too much, lmfao, and top dog you are coming across a bit weird so I generally ignore all your posts, u obviously just lurkin for cuts man but telling liked members to fuk off when their dogs died is a bit cunty lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 10, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Nice Rottie. I had one once. She looked vicious but she was such a big softie. Unfortunately she had hip score real bad. Cost me a fortune at the vets. In the end the vet said it'd be best to put her down. Fucking broke my heart


howdy Roo

yeah i member when i was a kid me dad had to have one put down for the same reason, she was only young but the vets said it would be cruel to keep her and not advisable with young kids about etc was about 25yr ago now dunno if they where hip scored back then like they are now? was sad stuff tho.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol, its like Robbie p said, imagine walking into local boozer where everyone knows each other for years, some stranger comes in all mouthy talking shit to people he don't know insulting their dogs and telling em they smoke/drink too much, lmfao, and top dog you are coming across a bit weird so I generally ignore all your posts, u obviously just lurkin for cuts man but telling liked members to fuk off when their dogs died is a bit cunty lol


I didn't realise and I've been offered cuts but I'm not ready or setup for that. I've offered seeds out but atm that's all I can do. I'm not snide. I'm here to learn and have a laugh. Do you want some md sending? Might mellow you out


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2016)

gutting when u lose a dog ffs, b4 u own one they just seem like pets


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 10, 2016)

I do know we're looking into another dog that's why I asked.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2016)

was looking at different diets for dogs, tempted to make my own dog food save money and get some different nutes to help their coats and hips etc (dunno if it would help too much cos its genetic), next step get a dog lol


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 10, 2016)

post: 12497439 said:


> was looking at different diets for dogs, tempted to make my own dog food save money and get some different nutes to help their coats and hips etc (dunno if it would help too much cos its genetic), next step get a dog lol


My lass keeps giving ours the bones off a takeaway but they need boiling first. I used to have a spaniel. Good dog it was. Still miss it.


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Roobarb (Apr 10, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> howdy Roo
> 
> yeah i member when i was a kid me dad had to have one put down for the same reason, she was only young but the vets said it would be cruel to keep her and not advisable with young kids about etc was about 25yr ago now dunno if they where hip scored back then like they are now? was sad stuff tho.


Weird thing was she was at the vets so many times and never a bother, that final visit though she knew something was up. She could sense it from me I reckon.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 10, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Weird thing was she was at the vets so many times and never a bother, that final visit though she knew something was up. She could sense it from me I reckon.


fucking horrible hay but the pain it can cause em its for the best to go to sleep, dogs are real good at picking up emotions etc from there owners and rotties especially i found em to be real intelligent dogs.

how old was she Roo?


----------



## makka (Apr 10, 2016)

I couldn't imagine losing my staffy but the day will come I know he's just like one of my kids lol


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 10, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fucking horrible hay but the pain it can cause em its for the best to go to sleep, dogs are real good at picking up emotions etc from there owners and rotties especially i found em to be real intelligent dogs.
> 
> how old was she Roo?


Not quite 4years old. She was big, even for a Rottie. Think that contributed to the hip score. I'll see if I can find a pic. I had a mini at the time. Used to drive around with her sitting on the back seat and she'd put her head on my shoulder. She was a sweetheart


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> next step get a dog lol


You got any breed in mind or what?


----------



## ghb (Apr 10, 2016)

my lads about 5 and is a bully breed, he's really tall at the back and short at the front with a lot of muscle on his shoulders so he he has a lot of pressure on his front elbows which will be a source of problems in the future. you can see it now when he 's inactive for a while or has been lying funny cause he starts limping like he is in pain.

when i took him the vets for his last vacs she was saying about how it's nothing too serious and it is just from the way he is built and they can give you supplements that help ( obv not fucking cheap!) i almost never got out of there cause she was in awe of his massive bollocks wouldn't stop going on about them, to the point i though she was gonna ask to be left alone with him the dirty slag. i can't lie though his bollocks are impressive i just didn't let on to her cause i wanted to make out like "yeah they're normal them, mine are bigger".


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> You got any breed in mind or what?


border collie


----------



## makka (Apr 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> border collie


My sis has a border collie really smart but he's old now and gone blind in one eye


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2016)

yeah makka they r smart trainable dogs by all accounts, need 2 plus hours of exercise a day which also appeals tbh get out doing some frisbe an shit, last dog throw him a stick and he d look at my like a twat...go get it yaself u threw it kinda look


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> border collie


I love Collies. It's good that you know they need a lot of exercise/stimulation. They are a working dog at the end of the day


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 10, 2016)

my dog used to play fetch still dose in water but over the field she runs for it but just leaves it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I love Collies. It's good that you know they need a lot of exercise/stimulation. They are a working dog at the end of the day


I live near a farm in middle of nowhere so plenty space for him


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hows thing fellas hope yas are all goin good... i heard mark howards has died.. no more mr. nice


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

Is he the guy from Take That? Oh. You mean Howard Marks.....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 11, 2016)

morning boys kids bk at school today thank fuck they done my fucking head in for the last 2 weeks lol


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 11, 2016)

This is my mothers dog 2 years old 10 stone plus and he eats like a fucking horse soft as shit thou and he sleeps with the cats lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Is he the guy from Take That? Oh. You mean Howard Marks.....


Meh close enuf ha


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

he was 70 ffs....I must be getting old. I remember watching on the news when he was arrested in Spain, lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 11, 2016)

I read his book mr. Nice hav to say it was a good read


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

Aye. He was a clever dude....until he got caught I guess.

Getting some nice frost on my male Fireballs.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 11, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> View attachment 3654651
> This is my mothers dog 2 years old 10 stone plus and he eats like a fucking horse soft as shit thou and he sleeps with the cats lol


we all like to sleep with pussy tho m8


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Aye. He was a clever dude....until he got caught I guess.
> 
> Getting some nice frost on my male Fireballs.
> View attachment 3654672


Can't wait to have a bash at breeding


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 11, 2016)

mine mite breed by them selfs if i dont spot the males lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Whoever says autopots don't over water talk shit!
> I'm having to do it by hand now and plants look shit but seeing an improvement since they have dried over last 3 days it looks like N def and P def


 easy all and @makka mate they dont if you do it right 
u need clay pebbles in bottoms of pot about 1 " - 1 1/2 " also i mis my medium with perlite around 50/50 also what i did from the start was get me a water timer attatched to my water tank which u can program to control the flow also i always made sure i give a dry period once a week but i couldnt believe how they drank once big 200 litres in tank on 16 plants and 3 days later the tank wud b empty so i wud leave empty for 2 days a week and i also have the air domes in bottoms of pots so my setup basically i would have the water timer open when lights come on and would have the line open for 3 hours i did this as i was a bit worried incase the valves didnt close and flooded my house 
also a big thing i need to add is when u first pot up the cuttings / seedlings u should hand water for the first week - week and a hald in order for the plants to get established properly in the pots and then switch the system on i have a big air pump with air stone in my res and air domes in the pot i only have the air domes on when the lights are on i think i have got everything in that i needed to but let me know if you did the sdame things or what didnt you do that i have said ? clay pebbles in bottoms of pots ? dry period ? air domes ?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

the aqua valves are the shit but if your medium hasnt got perlite in whats happening is the trays fill up and your medium soaks it all up and doesnt drain fast enough and then your medium is drenched and the tray fills back up having pebbles in bottom or air dome helps reduce the wicking action or provide oxygen in the root zone tbh i love the easy ness and how lazy u can be and i still have managed the same results but this time i am aiming to see improvements as with the auto pots i have really been so lazy its hard to believe i was still getting results i was only filling tank once a week and really not doing nothing for the whole week


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

.......thinking i should do a full diary for my next run as im just about to start my next venture and have been lucky enough to locate another location so i was thinking one on auto an one on hand watering will try to keep both as close together as i can apart from one auto pot and one manual


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> easy all and @makka mate they dont if you do it right
> u need clay pebbles in bottoms of pot about 1 " - 1 1/2 " also i mis my medium with perlite around 50/50 also what i did from the start was get me a water timer attatched to my water tank which u can program to control the flow also i always made sure i give a dry period once a week but i couldnt believe how they drank once big 200 litres in tank on 16 plants and 3 days later the tank wud b empty so i wud leave empty for 2 days a week and i also have the air domes in bottoms of pots so my setup basically i would have the water timer open when lights come on and would have the line open for 3 hours i did this as i was a bit worried incase the valves didnt close and flooded my house
> also a big thing i need to add is when u first pot up the cuttings / seedlings u should hand water for the first week - week and a hald in order for the plants to get established properly in the pots and then switch the system on i have a big air pump with air stone in my res and air domes in the pot i only have the air domes on when the lights are on i think i have got everything in that i needed to but let me know if you did the sdame things or what didnt you do that i have said ? clay pebbles in bottoms of pots ? dry period ? air domes ?


yeah my mistake was to use 100% coco i think i do have airstones in res n 2inch pebbles in bottom of pot but the wicking power of coco is strong and was logging from sitting in the trays of water m8 
i have them on the mend by hand watering but i would of liked the system to work how it should just left on and walk away for a week but it didnt work like that lol 
maybe i can do that with a 50/50 mix of coco/pebbles as they do recommend this on their site and say not to use all coco wich i did


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Can't wait to have a bash at breeding


i have just bred myself the zlh x royal queen amnesia as i ended up with a male in my seeds so i pollinated a few branches on the zlh and i can honestly say i am well happy i paid 40 pound for seeds and i have ended up with shit loads of seeds im just a bit disapointed that i used the royal ammy as the female s didnt really produce well so i feel i have used shit genetics on the male part but its something i have never done as it was the first male i have had in about 
3 years


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> They was fully established clones in 4ltr pots of coco before I potted up to the system they rooted well into the autopots but the pots are waterlogging always saturated cause the valve doesn't really give a proper dry period
> 
> Although on their site it says to use a mix of 50/50 coco/pebbles and I used all coco with an inch of pebbles in bottom of pot


mate u shudnt of potted up into system u should have them established in the pot that you are using in the system u have potted up and put in system and the roots havnt had chance to fill out and then they have been drowned in medium that aint got the root mass to drink


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> i have just bred myself the zlh x royal queen amnesia as i ended up with a male in my seeds so i pollinated a few branches on the zlh and i can honestly say i am well happy i paid 40 pound for seeds and i have ended up with shit loads of seeds im just a bit disapointed that i used the royal ammy as the female s didnt really produce well so i feel i have used shit genetics on the male part but its something i have never done as it was the first male i have had in about
> 3 years


so have you run the seeds you got? if so what are they like


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> mate u shudnt of potted up into system u should have them established in the pot that you are using in the system u have potted up and put in system and the roots havnt had chance to fill out and then they have been drowned in medium that aint got the root mass to drink


i hand watered for a week mate theirs plenty roots trust me their even coming out the top lol it was as simple as longer dry periods have fixed the problem


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> they was all soaking wet man even on the top of coco the valves are working properly its my medium i never made it airy enough for the autopots and the cold nights made it even worse im gonna givem another try but with airdomes in pots and a 50/50 mix i think they will be bang on then lol lesson learnt


mate il send u link for the timer to use on tank here 
 
the first timer i ordered wasnt any good as the psi from gravity isnt great but this one works a treat also it has a ribber filter thingy in top that does get blocked half way through also u need an inline filer


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> yeah my mistake was to use 100% coco i think i do have airstones in res n 2inch pebbles in bottom of pot but the wicking power of coco is strong and was logging from sitting in the trays of water m8
> i have them on the mend by hand watering but i would of liked the system to work how it should just left on and walk away for a week but it didnt work like that lol
> maybe i can do that with a 50/50 mix of coco/pebbles as they do recommend this on their site and say not to use all coco wich i did


mate if you run system for 5 days and go and turn it off by hand and let dry out you will b ok but how u mentioned u potted up and then put in system the potting up would of left alot of space in pots that wasnt ocupied by roots / health mass so the medium that was soaking up the feed would of caused the over watering imo 
get a timer and control when the trays fill up and when they dont like at night i dont see why the trays should be filling up so i simply only let system fill trays when the lights are on


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

anyway @makka those mother fooking boots have started to grow roots


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol, its like Robbie p said, imagine walking into local boozer where everyone knows each other for years, some stranger comes in all mouthy talking shit to people he don't know insulting their dogs and telling em they smoke/drink too much, lmfao, and top dog you are coming across a bit weird so I generally ignore all your posts, u obviously just lurkin for cuts man but telling liked members to fuk off when their dogs died is a bit cunty lol


i see you still atracting the begs 
good to see you still filtering out the cunts zed if he dont get the way this works he prob is feds


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> mate if you run system for 5 days and go and turn it off by hand and let dry out you will b ok but how u mentioned u potted up and then put in system the potting up would of left alot of space in pots that wasnt ocupied by roots / health mass so the medium that was soaking up the feed would of caused the over watering imo
> get a timer and control when the trays fill up and when they dont like at night i dont see why the trays should be filling up so i simply only let system fill trays when the lights are on


yeah i agree it was a combination medium/potting up


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> I couldn't imagine losing my staffy but the day will come I know he's just like one of my kids lol


i not long lost my dog and ye its not nice i found him dead on his bed and my heart broke my missus still thinks im weird but i tried everything when i found him dead chest compression an even tried breathing into his mouth to resuscitate him but it was no good dogs aint pets to me he was like family


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

@makka check pm


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> i not long lost my dog and ye its not nice i found him dead on his bed and my heart broke my missus still thinks im weird but i tried everything when i found him dead chest compression an even tried breathing into his mouth to resuscitate him but it was no good dogs aint pets to me he was like family


sorry hear about ya dog man but i would try the same without a doubt even if the slightest chance


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 11, 2016)

ive taken note off all that aswell tch thanks m8 lol next run auto pots for me any certain make or they all the same


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive taken note off all that aswell tch thanks m8 lol next run auto pots for me any certain make or they all the same


no probs pomp mate an if i can help any more i will all i found that was my main mistake was first week i handwatered and then put in system after a week i switched air domes on and i didnt go back for a whole week .... when i went back after a week away the plants had gone from nothing to the whole tent was like a jungle i have never seen such growth ever i fooked up because they grew so much un controlled i actually was fighting the rest of the grow with plants bigger than i wanted alot of waste so lesson learnt this time 2 1/2 weeks veg max also i dont feed as strong as hand watering as because i didnt want build up in the trays taking evaporation into effect not all is being drank by the plants so first feed wud b full strenth second full strenth but 3rd wud b 1/2 strength this im still trying to fine tune but i did notice that the inline filer and timer i had to keep an eye on from blocking up


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive taken note off all that aswell tch thanks m8 lol next run auto pots for me any certain make or they all the same


autopot is the make make sure they are smart valves i dont think there is different makes on autopot 
http://www.autopot.co.uk/


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

oh 1 more thing after u put in the system add clay pebles on top of the pots to cover and sprey with neem oil as with the damp conditions fungus knats an other creepies lay there egs in the tops of soil but i noticed neem oil really pisses them off and a light sprey on top of pebbles really puts the cunts off


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

1st run i had 10000s of white wiggly worms in my trays half way through but since introducing neem oil i havnt had any


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

copper disks also are a must root control disks peace of mind mainly to stop roots growing where they shouldnt b into aqua valves and stopping them from functioning as expected i couldnt believe the root mass and constuction when i harvested and pulled the pots the roots where clearly loving the air domes to the point where the roots grew around the dome clearly hogging the air and clearly loving it


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

i do love how they drink when they want and how even the entire crop grew as all same clones from same mother they all grew even and fast


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

whats that royals amnesia like m8 ive just ordered a few pips of that femmed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> no offence SpD this isnt the friendliest of threads come this time of night lol most are wrecked lol
> 
> think hes looking like a nice example of a male rottie for his age so much inter breeding and poor ''cross'es'' of so many breeds nowdays just took offence at ''what cross'' lmao fucking thing cost me near a grand better not be a cross lol jk


He was a great buy man Im super jealous he's bang on type imo n he's gonna be fucking massive man lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2016)

DST said:


> he was 70 ffs....I must be getting old. I remember watching on the news when he was arrested in Spain, lol.


shit I thought he'd just been busted


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He was a great buy man Im super jealous he's bang on type imo n he's gonna be fucking massive man lol


great looking dog


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 11, 2016)

makka said:


> whats that royals amnesia like m8 ive just ordered a few pips of that femmed


i have smoked a nice royal ammi before but the 4 i flowered i really wasnt impressed tbh i did cross royal ammi with royal ammi also with zlh


----------



## makka (Apr 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> i have smoked a nice royal ammi before but the 4 i flowered i really wasnt impressed tbh i did cross royal ammi with royal ammi also with zlh


Hopefully I get a nice one then gonna set them off next week


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 12, 2016)

morning boys


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 12, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> copper disks also are a must root control disks peace of mind mainly to stop roots growing where they shouldnt b into aqua valves and stopping them from functioning as expected i couldnt believe the root mass and constuction when i harvested and pulled the pots the roots where clearly loving the air domes to the point where the roots grew around the dome clearly hogging the air and clearly loving it


what size air pump would u say to use or dont it matter


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3535501/Six-Brits-arrested-Spain-one-caught-driving-rental-van-packed-330lbs-cannabis-Britain-police-smash-UK-drug-smuggling-ring.html


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2016)

did my first hooch run today, ran 4 l of cheap 7.3 cider thru an airstill twice, chucked 60 percent of the yield which was utter fukin nail polish heads end, and rotting veg on the tails, never gonna drink cider again knowing meths and acetone rule the mix, the cut I did save was sweet and apply but 7 quid for 100 ml is pricey, was a practice run so a lot learned @The Yorkshireman


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 12, 2016)

@zeddd
What you gonna run next. What would a bottle of red wine be like for it? Could go either way thinking about it


----------



## ovo (Apr 12, 2016)

probiotic tea is nice.


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 12, 2016)

I got a bottle of Poitin somewhere. That would be killer


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what size air pump would u say to use or dont it matter


mate i have got a few air pumps but the pump i got in my res is definately more than adequate but in the pots i have 2 air pumps feeding air into 16 pots so i have 8 domes on each pump in the tent the lights are off at min so when they come on il get the modal numbers an look mate


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 12, 2016)

just looked and this is the exact pumps i got on domes 4mm t connectors on each output making 8 feeds per pump but each pump puts out 
*600 LPH*
 

this is the bad bwoi i got in the res i expected it to b too loud but i got a good deal on it and it turns my res over like a Jacuzzi keeping it all mixed up 
*Aco-9820 High Output Pond/ Aquarium Air Pump, 3600 Liter/Hour*


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> just looked and this is the exact pumps i got on domes 4mm t connectors on each output making 8 feeds per pump but each pump puts out
> *600 LPH*
> View attachment 3655862
> 
> ...


cool man


----------



## Superfen (Apr 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3653478 View attachment 3653479 View attachment 3653480 almost 6months old now has gone quick....


Great dog love em family dog will protect them well


----------



## makka (Apr 13, 2016)

I use same pump pomps there OK and can adjust airflow rate too I use it in my Wilma


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 13, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Great dog love em family dog will protect them well


thanks, yeah im pleased with him hes got a real good temperament aswel.

should be a nice size, his parents looked good

Dad
 

mum


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2016)

cool that them added to the list lol


----------



## Superfen (Apr 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thanks, yeah im pleased with him hes got a real good temperament aswel.
> 
> should be a nice size, his parents looked good
> 
> ...


Fantastic I love them I had one he babysat the kids let them in the garden not out they had to come ask me an no adults could enter the back garden when kids playing good choice of dog


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 13, 2016)

just found some of my old tapes mark eg dougal billy bunter hixxy feels like friday lol takes me bk tho good times


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thanks, yeah im pleased with him hes got a real good temperament aswel.
> 
> should be a nice size, his parents looked good
> 
> ...


Jesus that's a big muzzle on the mam.he's gonna be better lookin than both the parents bud, dad's a stunner but ur lads markings are more pronounced n he's probably gonna get a bigger head than the dad judging by the mams build.hope ur sister appreciates such a stunning dog with a temperament to match.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus that's a big muzzle on the mam.he's gonna be better lookin than both the parents bud, dad's a stunner but ur lads markings are more pronounced n he's probably gonna get a bigger head than the dad judging by the mams build.hope ur sister appreciates such a stunning dog with a temperament to match.


thanks slipper, i no you no ur rotties i repect ya opion, we went to look at a few and they ranged from 200-300 to 700-1200 wanted a goodun so you no there bloodlines and whatnot, got a 6yr niece in the house but well pleased with him hes got a real mellow obedient personality and me sis is good with training em up, shes planning to have him nuted as soon as poss whats ya opinion on that?


----------



## Superfen (Apr 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thanks slipper, i no you no ur rotties i repect ya opion, we went to look at a few and they ranged from 200-300 to 700-1200 wanted a goodun so you no there bloodlines and whatnot, got a 6yr niece in the house but well pleased with him hes got a real mellow obedient personality and me sis is good with training em up, shes planning to have him nuted as soon as poss whats ya opinion on that?


If he a good natured an trained personally I don't think you need to


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 13, 2016)

Superfen said:


> If he a good natured an trained personally I don't think you need to


i aint had a dog meself for you yrs but i do member me dad and they can get to that challenging stage when they got all that testing ya around 12-18months dont think she wants to risk it, dosent having them nuted calm em down some? not that hes a terror or nowt hes good as gold but its all female house, and even i notice when i visit that hes wary of me a little and very obedient even more so with a deeper male voice telling him off etc if hes naughty.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thanks slipper, i no you no ur rotties i repect ya opion, we went to look at a few and they ranged from 200-300 to 700-1200 wanted a goodun so you no there bloodlines and whatnot, got a 6yr niece in the house but well pleased with him hes got a real mellow obedient personality and me sis is good with training em up, shes planning to have him nuted as soon as poss whats ya opinion on that?


With rotties they can take up to 3 yrs to fully mature man so with our lad we waited for 18 months or so but I'd wait atleast till he's a yr if not a little longer. So many different opinions on the subject but to be safe I thought it best to wait..heck the gfs patents refuse to neuiter any of their rottweilers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 13, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i aint had a dog meself for you yrs but i do member me dad and they can get to that challenging stage when they got all that testing ya around 12-18months dont think she wants to risk it, dosent having them nuted calm em down some? not that hes a terror or nowt hes good as gold but its all female house, and even i notice when i visit that hes wary of me a little and very obedient even more so with a deeper male voice telling him off etc if hes naughty.


It calms em a bit but it takes a few months to be noticeable n even then they're more lazy than anything imo. Tell ur sister to give him random commands like sit n shit,they're a working breed so they need to be bossed about or they can fuck about (rotties are a very smart breed) n it also asserts her dominance as alpha n get ur niece to give him commands aswell!once he knows they're boss he should be fine but he's gonna keep pushing for a while not only due to his age but the breed in general is very stubborn but u know urself once they know who's boss it's the fuckin best breed ever...this lad doesn't leave my fucking side!


----------



## Superfen (Apr 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> With rotties they can take up to 3 yrs to fully mature man so with our lad we waited for 18 months or so but I'd wait atleast till he's a yr if not a little longer. So many different opinions on the subject but to be safe I thought it best to wait..heck the gfs patents refuse to neuiter any of their rottweilers.


I had my dog done never changed him one bit at the same time my mate had a rottie same age kept his tackle an was brilliant natured so I suppose it's choice of what u want to do


----------



## makka (Apr 13, 2016)

I spoke to a few people about it and they reckon it can send them either way but either way I aint had my staffy done and he 5 yr old now and never had a problem with kids or out he soft as withem


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2016)

morning all this is my bitch bit of an old photo


----------



## Superfen (Apr 14, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning all this is my bitch bit of an old photo View attachment 3656758


Looks a playfull girl lovely dog


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2016)

Superfen said:


> Looks a playfull girl, lovely dog


Wtf?


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2016)

so what we all getting fukked up on tonight, scotch and cheese for me, nice dog pomps


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 14, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning all this is my bitch bit of an old photo View attachment 3656758


Nice legs pompey but dnt know if the sandels suit ya


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2016)

haha u caught me on pomshe day just put seedling under the 600w mh in the tent with the others try get them growing abit quicker better then the cfl any way


----------



## indikat (Apr 14, 2016)

try the seedlings under a 600w hps, if you have a 1kw digi dimable then run 750 thru a 600, sounds mad but the bulb never explodes in ya face it just lasts a lil bit less, don't get the cheapo ones tho aint worth the drama, save £12 and lose 6 oz of dry crop, skimp on the tents imo never the lights or fans, the 600 hps run at 750 puts out an awesome lux which pisses on mh ime


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## StinkTheRoom (Apr 14, 2016)

Can anyone recommend some seeds closest to exo cheese cut? Can't get a cut for shit round my way?


----------



## budulyk (Apr 14, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Can anyone recommend some seeds closest to exo cheese cut? Can't get a cut for shit round my way?


https://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese these got fem in 5 packs bro snap em up quick use code twit10 for discount too i used em for mine fast service and discreet lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2016)

Fuck me this threads gone to rat shit. Don't buy greenhouse knock off exo ffs.


----------



## budulyk (Apr 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck me this threads gone to rat shit. Don't buy greenhouse knock off exo ffs.


im new to growing and to this site maybe share ur experience rather than display such negativity perhaps?


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 14, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Can anyone recommend some seeds closest to exo cheese cut? Can't get a cut for shit round my way?


round what way


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2016)

budulyk said:


> im new to growing and to this site maybe share ur experience rather than display such negativity perhaps?


i 2nd that dont buy green house seeds they are shit i had them my last grow and the cutting i had from them throw them all away have a look here http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Apr 15, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> round what way


 west midlands mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2016)

Whats the story with hulk?not seen him about for a bit now


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 15, 2016)

Agreed. Stay away from GHS
Your best bet is Big Buddha. It's supposedly bred from an original Exo cut. It's good but still a watered down version. 
Arjan is a tool. "The King of Cannabis"
What a pretentious cock sucker. 
Strainhunter my ass. Why make a films about going
around the world collecting landrace seeds if you're 
not gonna release them. Money hungry cunt.


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 15, 2016)

On saying that Big Buddha seeds are also complete cunts. I read an article on FB on "Feed the birds"that Big Buddha has registered a trademark on cheese seeds. 
If you want to read it it's also on BSB Genetics page


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 15, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Agreed. Stay away from GHS
> Your best bet is Big Buddha. It's supposedly bred from an original Exo cut. It's good but still a watered down version.
> Arjan is a tool. "The King of Cannabis"
> What a pretentious cock sucker.
> ...


Fuck big buddha, bunch of cunts trying to trademark/patent strains/strain names that have been around for years and they didnt even breed etc


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2016)

lol...fuk everybody!!!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2016)

yeh man u got it fuck them all


----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2016)

Morning lads
Rough this morning did a bottle of that dissarano its nice but fk my stomach sore today lol making a big fat joint I need it
On a brighter note I'm waiting for postman to fetch my bubble bags as I got 3 half bin liners of trim and fluff in the freezer


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2016)

makka said:


> Morning lads
> Rough this morning did a bottle of that dissarano its nice but fk my stomach sore today lol making a big fat joint I need it
> On a brighter note I'm waiting for postman to fetch my bubble bags as I got 3 half bin liners of trim and fluff in the freezer


how big is ya freezer man lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> how big is ya freezer man lol


Lol av took bottom shelf out and squashed them in missus wasn't happy ha


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Apr 15, 2016)

Herd good thinks about dinafems cheese maybe try that done buddahs before all afghani shit.


----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2016)

Royal queens cheese is nice but theirs quite a bit if variety in a 10 pk 
Theirs some hazy leaning smell ones but theirs some nice smelly cheesy phenos too 
I got a cut of a stinky one rock hard buds good yield but you gotta find it from seed 
The exo cut is better imo tho took me a few years to get it and still running it now 
Ghs exodus cheese is nothing like the true exo either COMPLETELY different structure the lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2016)

budulyk said:


> im new to growing and to this site maybe share ur experience rather than display such negativity perhaps?


then go to the noobie section. read up on what folks have to say about GHS and big buddha in the seed and strain reviews section.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2016)

what u boys up 2 im board shitless


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2016)

fkin noobs asking for cuts, cunts, how is everyone now were all here, ive been yank bashing wasted


----------



## indikat (Apr 15, 2016)

yeti og is a great grow for bush style and I cant wait to vape it again and get those flavs, gorilla glue is at 5 weeks and just transitioning to swell for the next 4 weeks, its knocking people off their feet round here, the exo is a 13 headed bush 4' high, all is good in the garden


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2016)

Make some exo and psycho s1's and aim em at all the noobs they'll sell like hotcakes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2016)

ugorg already did livers ghetts, I think they must have struggled to get the cosis and exo to reverse. Or maybe not tried? I've been planning on doing it myself for some time.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 15, 2016)

Try it man gotta be worth a shot ain't it, release em under a new name like cheesey seeds or something haha


----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2016)

1st shot at bubble hash im pleased with it left rest if trim till I can be assed fiddly job on ya own


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 15, 2016)

makka said:


> View attachment 3657637
> 1st shot at bubble hash im pleased with it left rest if trim till I can be assed fiddly job on ya own


ive wanted to try it i seen the video on youtube looks easy lol but need a lot of trim so would have to do it with 2-3 crops and my wife will kill me if i put in in our freezer lol


----------



## budulyk (Apr 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> then go to the noobie section. read up on what folks have to say about GHS and big buddha in the seed and strain reviews section.


thanx dood still exploring the site and peoples oppinions on stuff i got a lot to learn u assume brand names are good guess sometimes doing peeps a favour in posting summat u see aint always helping em lol hows about u guys list ya top 3 seed banks for us noobs to get a heads up ;D


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 15, 2016)

fucking nucleus is gone by the looks of it, maybe just a hack tho cause they aint emptying there coins (yet) dream or alpha it is i spose, dont really like either but needs must, prob go with dream.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2016)

budulyk said:


> thanx dood still exploring the site and peoples oppinions on stuff i got a lot to learn u assume brand names are good guess sometimes doing peeps a favour in posting summat u see aint always helping em lol hows about u guys list ya top 3 seed banks for us noobs to get a heads up ;D


Breeders Boutique off course.


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 15, 2016)

And Spring sale on.Only 1 choice of fem seed though. But good I'm sure. Or Attitude seed bank. There's bound to be a 4.20 promotion there 
Loads of freebies


----------



## budulyk (Apr 15, 2016)

can i ask also have any of u had seeds or any nutes sent from states to uk as i got my eyes on a few bits for future but didnt wanna as good as hand myself in with customs checks n that amd roobarb was very disapointed at one fem seed they all look amazing but prefer a fem seed starting out n all hate to misjudge n blow a whole batch will try ur suggestion big love


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 16, 2016)

budulyk said:


> can i ask also have any of u had seeds or any nutes sent from states to uk



Never needed to. Loads of grow shops around.
Postage for liquid feeds from US +taxes. Why bother


----------



## budulyk (Apr 16, 2016)

just spotted a cpl of bits in the nutrient range i use that ive only seen in the states unless it goes under a diff name here


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 16, 2016)

morning boys what u boys up to im just getting my fishing stuff ready for later get a bit of peace then lol


----------



## makka (Apr 16, 2016)

Morning pomps m8 missus is taking kids out so have house again gonna run rest of that trim lol
Then take mi rooted clones to grow and startem vegging


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 16, 2016)

nice i put my cq48 in the veg tent 2days ago under the mh try and get them rooted a bit quicker b4 i put the others into flower the pp cuttings i took have al rooted and the exo cutting i tookaint far behind them should get a root simulator really


----------



## makka (Apr 16, 2016)

These are what's moving on to veg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 16, 2016)

Ugh I've still to get the 3x3 up to sling some girls in before I get the others ready to flip ...they've really exploded the last week n I've really to start treating em better cuz I know the gg4 needs more pulling down before she's flipped n all but feck it I'll do it tomorrow ffs to make matters worse I dunno whether or not I should keep selling for the new 4k TV as I've the funds for my laptop now or do I stop n guarantee that I've smoke till I crop...hard life lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Try it man gotta be worth a shot ain't it, release em under a new name like cheesey seeds or something haha


Westy put the three together livers cheese psycho the pheno rasclot had was insane stench, high was like a hepped up livers but with psycho head punch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fucking nucleus is gone by the looks of it, maybe just a hack tho cause they aint emptying there coins (yet) dream or alpha it is i spose, dont really like either but needs must, prob go with dream.


From what I've read it looks like a front end hack like a rogue admin has been taken over as they haven't managed to wipe all the coins just go from account to account so they don't have full admin rights thankfully. I'm waiting on about 150 quids worth of stuff which I'm hoping was shipped before it went down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

budulyk said:


> can i ask also have any of u had seeds or any nutes sent from states to uk as i got my eyes on a few bits for future but didnt wanna as good as hand myself in with customs checks n that amd roobarb was very disapointed at one fem seed they all look amazing but prefer a fem seed starting out n all hate to misjudge n blow a whole batch will try ur suggestion big love


Just use ebay man they'll ship discreet.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> From what I've read it looks like a front end hack like a rogue admin has been taken over as they haven't managed to wipe all the coins just go from account to account so they don't have full admin rights thankfully. I'm waiting on about 150 quids worth of stuff which I'm hoping was shipped before it went down.


yeah i was lucky meself Don, had a decent sized order sent out literally less than 24hr before it went down, got delivered fine but of course now carnt release the coins, am hoping it comes back had a good account on there hate fucking starting afresh on a new market having to fe etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

Aye my stats were getting good too lol like its footy manager haha. starting over again is a ball ache tho.


----------



## makka (Apr 16, 2016)

9 week exo bubble hash 
Hoping it will last me a while but its tasty as!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 16, 2016)

a shit night really loads of whiting and my first flatty of the year lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 16, 2016)

makka said:


> 9 week exo bubble hash
> Hoping it will last me a while but its tasty as!
> View attachment 3658515


She definitely won't last u man lol I've bonged most of the keif hash I was saving for my e cig ffs lol


----------



## makka (Apr 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> She definitely won't last u man lol I've bonged most of the keif hash I was saving for my e cig ffs lol


Lol its hard man its hard smoked 2 gram last night being greedy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> a shit night really loads of whiting and my first flatty of the year lolView attachment 3658661 View attachment 3658662


how you gonna smoke that? haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

makka said:


> 9 week exo bubble hash
> Hoping it will last me a while but its tasty as!
> View attachment 3658515


nice chunk of hash makka, many runs? doesn't look it. nice n light colour


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

afternoon boys just getting ready to go out for a roast its been a while


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice chunk of hash makka, many runs? doesn't look it. nice n light colour


u never had smoked fish lol it had gone past grow oclock so thought id put that up insted lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

ffs i quoted the wrong post


----------



## makka (Apr 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice chunk of hash makka, many runs? doesn't look it. nice n light colour


Just 3 times don its nice n tasty 1st time at it too got 13.2 g when it dried


----------



## makka (Apr 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon boys just getting ready to go out for a roast its been a while


Can't beat a nice Sunday roast man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

thats me full only went to tobys but its better then cooking and washing up after lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

makka said:


> Just 3 times don its nice n tasty 1st time at it too got 13.2 g when it dried


bet it's tasty as man, my fave hash mix is livers and cosis.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats me full only went to tobys but its better then cooking and washing up after lol


i did a bag or pork scratching's instead of a bag f coke and several pints watched Leicester get robbed of a point. i reckon vardy will get that red overturned.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> u never had smoked fish lol it had gone past grow oclock so thought id put that up insted lol


flatty aint my thing, blue, brown or rainbow if i'm gonna sit on the bank for an afternoon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

yeh i wanna get a boat for next summer m8 needs to short my shed out with next few harvest to stop the draft and leaks ect


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

i want to go noodle some lobster near holy island this year. my pal knows a secret spot. mind noodling lobster is with a bit of rebar not your hands lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

haha useing rebars takes the fun away from noodle never done it my self ive always moved away from the big crabs and lobstars when i was working on the boats


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2016)

Putting an arm into a tree root for a catfish to bite I'd be well up for. grabbing a lobster by hand would make it hard to roll a joint for sure!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)

Haha not something I'd do but saying that did ya see that video on Facebook about the bush ppl they put one leg in a snake hole to catch the snakes


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2016)

Give that man a Darwin award! What a wazzok.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2016)

fucked up mate aint it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2016)

Have they not got a bit fluff on a string ffs lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2016)

evening all


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

Was telling Don the other day about this. Occasionally a fairy may fly to my sisters. Last fairy got her wings stuck at the PO. She went to post office as she had another parcel to collect. Dudes told her to come back the next day as they couldn't find it. She goes back next day and is told it's at security so she walked out lol. Next thing there's a plod at her door. She asked the guy if he had nothing better to do with his time...to which he replied. "Just waiting for my pension love". He said he was just there to check to see if she knew what was in the envelope. She said of course I know. He said ok and then walked off case closed Watson. She shouts as he leaves....just drop the package at the front door I am feeling kind of stressed....he just laughed and kept on his way. Weird.


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2016)

vaping exo thru whisky for a change, nice hit


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2016)

don't think po are too bothered about weed these days, times are changing imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2016)

^ my sock puppet btw


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2016)

anyways as I was saying the fukin po seem to be off our case for small shit


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

Long overdue that's for sure.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2016)

its still a stress to upscale tho, im cutting plant numbers to slap on the wrist rather than 75 sog lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its still a stress to upscale tho, im cutting plant numbers to slap on the wrist rather than 75 sog lol


growing trees now them m8 insted bit of a bitch have longer veg time tho


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its still a stress to upscale tho, im cutting plant numbers to slap on the wrist rather than 75 sog lol


Likewise. Trying to stay with 5 in my flower cab. Longer veg time but.....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2016)

I m lst ing pomps in coco its only a bit longer veg, the yeti and exo love lst, gg4 im working on shes a lanky fuk


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 18, 2016)

yeh i veg mine to about 2ft bush with 8+ tops but where i had a ph problem the plants stayed close together and gone up and not spread out lol


----------



## makka (Apr 18, 2016)

How we doing lads 
Tell ya what zeddd good idea that wi the the whisky wonder how it would taste pulling it through tropical juice or such? Ya got mi thinking now man lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Apr 19, 2016)

Any one in the uk ever hit a high number of ounces per plant ? Most I've seen is 40 off ten plants in a tent ?


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2016)

That question doesn't even make sense


----------



## Liamp1603 (Apr 19, 2016)

makka said:


> That question doesn't even make sense


Could of worded it better I know but I've been speaking to a guy who reckons he was averaging 8 per plant growing in his attic which I'm finding hard to believe so I'm looking for some other examples I've seen 40 ounces of ten plants which I thought was a lot ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

@oscaroscar smashes well more than 4 a plant in NFT think he pulls about a box from 8 usually


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 19, 2016)

Liamp1603 said:


> Could of worded it better I know but I've been speaking to a guy who reckons he was averaging 8 per plant growing in his attic which I'm finding hard to believe so I'm looking for some other examples I've seen 40 ounces of ten plants which I thought was a lot ?


no its not a lot its about average for a soil/coco grow with 2x600, in hydro you could get much much more.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Apr 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @oscaroscar smashes well more than 4 a plant in NFT think he pulls about a box from 8 usually


Ain't a box 36 ounces tho ?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Apr 19, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> no its not a lot its about average for a soil/coco grow with 2x600, in hydro you could get much much more.


So if I grew ten plants in hydro what's the average ounce per plant say ?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 19, 2016)

Liamp1603 said:


> So if I grew ten plants in hydro what's the average ounce per plant say ?


too many variables to say how much you would yield its the impossible question, how much light,skills,space etc etc but done right you will yield more in hydro than you will in coco or soil.

but hydro is much less forgiving than coco/soil and you read like your new to the game so better to start with a soil/coco grow


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

how long is a piece of string


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2016)

evening lads hows it going


----------



## german1989 (Apr 19, 2016)

Any 1 grew strawberry cheesecake ? ive smoked it and it tasted fucking amazing, just wondering if any other growers here grown this strain and can give me advice of what to expect and how tall these actually get because im on about 3 weeks and growth seems to have stopped getting taller but do seem to bush out abit also the fan leaves are bigger than my hand....ive got a Wilma XL 5 with the 25 ltr pots with drippers on 24/7 (medium) = coco pebbles...I will upload pics of grow if any 1 is interested
oh yeah I am using 600w mh and 600 hps for flower


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 19, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Any 1 grew strawberry cheesecake ? ive smoked it and it tasted fucking amazing, just wondering if any other growers here grown this strain and can give me advice of what to expect and how tall these actually get because im on about 3 weeks and growth seems to have stopped getting taller but do seem to bush out abit also the fan leaves are bigger than my hand....ive got a Wilma XL 5 with the 25 ltr pots with drippers on 24/7 (medium) = coco pebbles...I will upload pics of grow if any 1 is interested
> oh yeah I am using 600w mh and 600 hps for flower


we are always up for seeing photos set ups ect and i dont think any one here has grown it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Any 1 grew strawberry cheesecake ? ive smoked it and it tasted fucking amazing, just wondering if any other growers here grown this strain and can give me advice of what to expect and how tall these actually get because im on about 3 weeks and growth seems to have stopped getting taller but do seem to bush out abit also the fan leaves are bigger than my hand....ive got a Wilma XL 5 with the 25 ltr pots with drippers on 24/7 (medium) = coco pebbles...I will upload pics of grow if any 1 is interested
> oh yeah I am using 600w mh and 600 hps for flower







600w


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

talkin of pies mrs bought some new bathroom scales, nearly 15 stone lol thought I was 14, well I was on the broken ones lol


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how long is a piece of string


That's what I thought when I read it


----------



## german1989 (Apr 19, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> we are always up for seeing photos set ups ect and i dont think any one here has grown it


Ok here's a few pics of them atm 25 days from seed...and cuttings are about week behind 17 lemon cuttings in coco 1200w mh in total will add another 1200w so 2400w total for flower will be switching to flower at start of next month


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

basically it light dependent not plant numbers, got a 1000w, aim for the kilo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

german1989 said:


> Ok here's a few pics of them atm 25 days from seed...and cuttings are about week behind 17 lemon cuttings in coco 1200w mh in total will add another 1200w so 2400w total for flower will be switching to flower at start of next month


ide prob bin half of those


----------



## german1989 (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ide prob bin half of those


why ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

german1989 said:


> why ?


lol ....don't worry pal we say that to all the noobs, in fact it was a compliment cos they just usually get told....."bin"


----------



## german1989 (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol ....don't worry pal we say that to all the noobs, in fact it was a compliment cos they just usually get told....."bin"


oh right fair enough lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @oscaroscar smashes well more than 4 a plant in NFT think he pulls about a box from 8 usually


I got a notification because you mentioned me in this thread lol
I don't think I've ever posted in here. 
Btw Don I was getting around the 50 mark +or- two or three from six plants in NFT under two sixes. That's with Livers so I was hitting between 8 and 9 a plant. 
I'm doing eight this round because I'm trying coco because the flavour definitely loses something with NFT.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

I.e smashing the back doors off it mate. 

4 a Plant wooo fuckin hoo. 

More than I get I coco usually tbf tho hahja


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> talkin of pies mrs bought some new bathroom scales, nearly 15 stone lol thought I was 14, well I was on the broken ones lol


16.5 of piss n vinegar me haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I.e smashing the back doors off it mate.
> 
> 4 a Plant wooo fuckin hoo.
> 
> More than I get I coco usually tbf tho hahja


Well I've got eight Exo in coco under 1200w at nine weeks so we'll see how that goes. It's been really neglected though so 1gpw is probably very optimistic lol 
But in NFT the pistils would've stopped growing at just before eight weeks but in coco they are still churning them out at nine weeks. 
I will go back to NFT though just because its so easy and a lot less work. No potting up, no watering separate plants and at the end there is only half a bin bag of waste instead of eight heavy bags plus all the other crap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

get out what you put in man, see how you like the taste difference, though i reckon you'll stick to nft for the weight.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Well I've got eight Exo in coco under 1200w at nine weeks so we'll see how that goes. It's been really neglected though so 1gpw is probably very optimistic lol
> But in NFT the pistils would've stopped growing at just before eight weeks but in coco they are still churning them out at nine weeks.
> I will go back to NFT though just because its so easy and a lot less work. No potting up, no watering separate plants and at the end there is only half a bin bag of waste instead of eight heavy bags plus all the other crap.


always liked your grows of livers man nft what ec range u running with the exo in coco?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 16.5 of piss n vinegar me haha


lol few weeks ago I was sayin I been the same weight for years, ffs had the same old scales too, whisky and fried chicken doesn't help


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> always liked your grows of livers man nft what ec range u running with the exo in coco?


 I haven't bothered checking the EC in coco. I've just been reading the plants. The highest I've gone is 4.5ml a litre of canna a+b and 5ml per 20 litres of that Buddhas Tree stuff until week seven then ten days of a+b plus liquid lead now just ripen until week ten.


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't bothered checking the EC in coco. I've just been reading the plants. The highest I've gone is 4.5ml a litre of canna a+b and 5ml per 20 litres of that Buddhas Tree stuff until week seven then ten days of a+b plus liquid lead now just ripen until week ten.


FWIW be careful with that Buddhas Tree stuff if you're mixing it with any Vitalink product. For whatever reason they don't like each other and you get massive PH fluctuations (certainly in hydro). I even contacted Buddhas Tree to ask them about this and they denied any knowledge, but then a friend of mine said to just switch to Vitalink Buddy and the problem ceased overnight.

Either Vitalink doesn't like to be mixed with other brands, or Buddhas Tree doesn't like Vitalink....either way best to avoid the combination in my experience.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

I like that bhudda tree too best pk for my set up


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

ive got a US clone only turning up tmrw thanks to a thread member, Chemdawg, fukin legend cant wait, wet snip tho so gotta root her cos I couldn't wait lol, got a fukin great cut yeti og off him stinks


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> FWIW be careful with that Buddhas Tree stuff if you're mixing it with any Vitalink product. For whatever reason they don't like each other and you get massive PH fluctuations (certainly in hydro). I even contacted Buddhas Tree to ask them about this and they denied any knowledge, but then a friend of mine said to just switch to Vitalink Buddy and the problem ceased overnight.
> 
> Either Vitalink doesn't like to be mixed with other brands, or Buddhas Tree doesn't like Vitalink....either way best to avoid the combination in my experience.


interesting, what is your experience of growing man?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

that bhuddha is imo di potassium phosphate dissolved in sulphuric acid... but don't fancy making it and feeding it to my plants in case im wrong lol


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> interesting, what is your experience of growing man?


Fairly limited, only been doing it for a few years properly. Just a 5x5 tent, hydro, LED and HPS. I've just posted a thread with some pics a week or so before harvest you can look at here if you're interested - https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvesting-soon-so-heres-a-bit-of-bud-porn-critical-cheese.906600/#post-12522089


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that bhuddha is imo di potassium phosphate dissolved in sulphuric acid... but don't fancy making it and feeding it to my plants in case im wrong lol


I'm always dubious about making my own nutes....hardly seems worth the risk for my size setup. The nutes i use are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> Fairly limited, only been doing it for a few years properly. Just a 5x5 tent, hydro, LED and HPS. I've just posted a thread with some pics a week or so before harvest you can look at here if you're interested - https://www.rollitup.org/t/harvesting-soon-so-heres-a-bit-of-bud-porn-critical-cheese.906600/#post-12522089


I just checked that grow man, nice work if a tad burnt


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> FWIW be careful with that Buddhas Tree stuff if you're mixing it with any Vitalink product. For whatever reason they don't like each other and you get massive PH fluctuations (certainly in hydro). I even contacted Buddhas Tree to ask them about this and they denied any knowledge, but then a friend of mine said to just switch to Vitalink Buddy and the problem ceased overnight.
> 
> Either Vitalink doesn't like to be mixed with other brands, or Buddhas Tree doesn't like Vitalink....either way best to avoid the combination in my experience.


I used it in my last run with Vitalink hydro max a+b with no bother. That was in NFT so I always keep my ph in range. I even correct it when I don't fill the res and I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. 
I think it's a decent product. It's not that cheap to buy but when you look at the dilution rate it works out a lot cheaper than a lot of the bigger brands.


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I used it in my last run with Vitalink hydro max a+b with no bother. That was in NFT so I always keep my ph in range. I even correct it when I don't fill the res and I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.
> I think it's a decent product. It's not that cheap to buy but when you look at the dilution rate it works out a lot cheaper than a lot of the bigger brands.


Only other variables were the Potsil and the phosphoric acid as that's all i use, so maybe it was those it didn't like. I'd drop from 5.8 to 4.5 regularly with Buddhas Tree, and as i said, when i shifted to buddy the problem disappeared. Maybe something else was going on...who knows.

A bit annoying as i have about 800ml of the stuff left, and although i agree it goes a long way it was expensive to buy!


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I just checked that grow man, nice work if a tad burnt


TBH they look like shit at the moment but that's only been for the past week/10 days whilst i've been reducing the EC down from 1.2 to 0.8. I did notice a bit of N toxicity late in flower, but since reducing the nutes some of the leaves look like they are about ready to fall off! It seems like the plant is eating itself or something....anyway, the buds all seem happy so i'm not too worried....i think :/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

morning lads how far you boys into ya grows im still vegging the pp and exo got 5 seedling cq48s 5 exo clones and 5 ppl clones on the go seedling under 600 in veg tent and clones under a 24w cfl i brought another 600w lumii digital dimmable ballast just waitting for my m8 to get a relay so i can have mine bk


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2016)

Can tell its getting hotter now my groom was at 35 last night! I'm gonna put two 4" intakes in their one in the velux roof window and one pulling from a bedroom hopefully this will help keep canopy's cool ready for 2.4 scrog this summer if not looks likely al be getting a bigger extraction

Anyway morning lads to another safe day


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

mine sits around 25 lights on and drops to about 9 lights off nothing i can do about it yet tho


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol few weeks ago I was sayin I been the same weight for years, ffs had the same old scales too, whisky and fried chicken doesn't help


Cut out that Fried chicken.....I heard whisky is a great digestive so don't be giving that shit up....a dram a day doesn't keep the doctor away....but it's better than a fucking apple.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning all, had some good news so room is 80% set back up n got 6 Livers snips arriving this afternoon lol, got just enough time for 1 grow before ripping everything back out again lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, had some good news so room is 80% set back up n got 6 Livers snips arriving this afternoon lol, got just enough time for 1 grow before ripping everything back out again lol


least ya have a crop for summer then m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm having to flog all my first crop to fund a deposit on a new gaff, count yourselves lucky. first decent grow for a year and i'm keeping about 5%. sucks fucking ballsack.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2016)

Most this harvest has gone into refurbishing the new gaff so I feel ur pain lads


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 lads 
Feel ya don't its like every crops Luke that for me lately lol spent before it even here ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2016)

Every days 4/20 for every1 on here ffs. I've a bit of hash in Chipping away at today that I'd made for a session yesterday so that's my 420lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

nice day for a smoke out in the park, personally I wont do it cant smoke weed watching pigs film me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm smoking glue and finger hash right now, I fucking love the smell of burning fresh hash


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2016)

It's so fucking harsh though.still wouldn't refuse it haha.
So I take it you've chopped.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 20, 2016)

Aye chopped last night mate..my veg tent won't let me go any longer


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

one double-ard bastard of a dog, pepper sprayed,beaten,tasered to the gonads and it still dont give up shiiiiiit....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

I need to get mine chopped ASAP. might take a day off work and just blast it. doing 3 hours a night or the weekend sounds like a PITA but then again it's gonna piss down apparently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> one double-ard bastard of a dog, pepper sprayed,beaten,tasered to the gonads and it still dont give up shiiiiiit....


needs fuckin shooting that one


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> needs fuckin shooting that one


yeah was thinking that meself don why didnt one of the police just shoot it? did you get that order from nuc mate? looks like its a gonna, 5mil they reckon they had.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

nah did i fuck, out £150


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

cunts...

where ya off to dream or alpha?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> one double-ard bastard of a dog, pepper sprayed,beaten,tasered to the gonads and it still dont give up shiiiiiit....


those people are fukin animals


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> those people are fukin animals


soso Z could have been a kid mate, they are street dogs aswel.

i was more shocked at what the dog took and didnt miss a bite...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

when do u boys start feeding seedlings in coco


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> one double-ard bastard of a dog, pepper sprayed,beaten,tasered to the gonads and it still dont give up shiiiiiit....


 that dog is off its fucking nut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> cunts...
> 
> where ya off to dream or alpha?


not sure I can be arsed, been stung 4 times since SR1 now. I need to have break from the whites for a bit, splitting with the missus and no ammo needed etc.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not sure I can be arsed, been stung 4 times since SR1 now. I need to have break from the whites for a bit, splitting with the missus and no ammo needed etc.


fair play mate, is abit shitty getting stung that many times, splitting with the missus??? thought you was about to get a house together an that geezer fuck.

has taken me the best part of 6months now lol to sort things out with the missus, think im just gonna behave meself nowdays too much bloody grief n ag, started back up at the gym aswel have put some serious weight on recently yeah alot is just me being a greedy fuck but i was on these nutty pills that increase ya appetite knocked them on the head aswel rather be a loon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

been in the house a year now mate, was meant to be getting engaged. she asked me to leave last week, been a bit fucked up but i'm kinda over it ish. sucks after that long and there's a lot more to it but tis what it is.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been in the house a year now mate, was meant to be getting engaged. she asked me to leave last week, been a bit fucked up but i'm kinda over it ish. sucks after that long and there's a lot more to it but tis what it is.


sorry to hear that, aint really a convo for a public thread hope you sort it out or dont let it do ya nut in mate.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

on a brighter note






lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

tbh I'm fuckin sick of tellin' folks mate.

tha fuck did i just oh ......


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tbh I'm fuckin sick of tellin' folks mate.
> 
> tha fuck did i just oh ......


i aint been about much geezer havent seen ya say nowt about it, just went n weighed meself arrrrrghhhh took me belt off all the change out me pockets,phone shoes was gonna go el naked lol computer says im a seriously fat cunt lol them poxy machines in boots aswel they shout out the machine ''stand still now measuring your WEIGHT and height'' again again cunting machine!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

aye I'd noticed your absence. place has got full of noobs with just zeddd to bat them away n tell em to bin their plan ts, it's been drab to say the least. not that I've had owt fun to chip in with like.

first rule of fat club. DO NOT GET ON THE SCALES


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

m8 least ya have more money in ya pocket no one to answer to no one to moan at ya fuck it im kicking this bitch and the kids out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

aye something like that, looking forward to me own space again though.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> soso Z could have been a kid mate, they are street dogs aswel.
> 
> i was more shocked at what the dog took and didnt miss a bite...


shoot it no probs but that was a display of stupid imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

after whacking it for 5 minutes and tazing it in the clems I'd have left them to it.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> on a brighter note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldn't need a woman if we could nosh ourselves


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> wouldn't need a woman if we could nosh ourselves


it his cum-face at the end that cracked me up lol filthy donkey lol


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 20, 2016)

the hell's going on in here guys..


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

lol stopped getting meat from farm shops, some of this was so decayed the inspectors couldn't identify it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2016)

No fuckin way am I watching any of those vids lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> No fuckin way am I watching any of those vids lol.


they will help u sleep better at night dude


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> No fuckin way am I watching any of those vids lol.


leave it out lax they just tame mate, a rabid devil dog and a donkey sucking himself off lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't trust any live leak u or zeddd post lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

I've seen.worse in the toon at 3am


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

ha ha we could find chech clear for a watch or the Mexican lawyer getting electrocuted and batted?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

better lax? lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

lolol

stupid fucker didnt even move out the way?!? i no its there traditions n whatnot but all that fucking about with the bulls just stupid n cruel, quite a few die every year on them bull run malarkys...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't even like cows, they always track me lol, fuk getting anywhere near 800 kg of bull


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

shouldn't fuk with big cats either imo


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

fuuuuck never seen that one before, that bloke was well dead tho by the time they shot it.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

mate i lives by a horse filed and when i walk the dog in there and when they run my way i shit it lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fuuuuck never seen that one before, that bloke was well dead tho by the time they shot it.


at least a bruised ego


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is the thread I know...rabid dogs, donkeys sucking themselves off and geezers getting mauled by lions haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

this bear is the same size as a bull and bites harder than a lion, they just rip bits off u double quick, not for the squeamish


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the bear is the same size as a bull and bites harder than a lion, they just rip bits off u double quick, not for the squeamish


yeh dont fuck with a bear


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 20, 2016)

That's like the scene out the revenant..I seen a video the other day a bloke on a push bike getting chased by a grizzly lol the bear didn't get him but it got my heart pumping watching the chase haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

mrs tells me they wake up in spring and go to the nearest village and smash up cars and shit raid all the bins lol, had a mate trekking in grizzly bear country he d rigged himself up with two water bottles on a belt pouch filled with petrol and he was walking with his lighter in his hand ready to toast the fukkers lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

that scene in the revenant was quality, the bear attacks make me think of that silly cunt Timothy Treadwell he use to go live with em in the wild acting like they lovely cuddly teddy bears, until one ate him and hes missus lolol

not a bad documentary, the attack that killed him he forgot to take of the lens cap off the camera inconsiderate wanker lol theres the audio of it online tho.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

got a link to the audio?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

audio aint nowt special the doc was fairly interesting just cause how stupid the bloke bloody was


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

still pretty fucked up tho lol


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2016)

Natures creatures are hard mofos man I've seen some nasty dog attacks man one of my old acquaintance's had his leg broke in 3 places and his entire ball sack ripped off! It was a fighting dig give to us off some gypos on a caravan site near me no joke tho they just pulled up in a tranny van and was like ya wanna dag lads lol we said yes and they just through it out of van an drove off 
Day after it attack him in the street when he stopped feeding it chips lmfao! Police had to taser it to get it off him he's OK now just ball less lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

haha why the fuck would ya take a dog of a pikey


----------



## makka (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol we was teenage tearaways haha and it was a van full of pikeys lol


----------



## limonene (Apr 20, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> audio aint nowt special the doc was fairly interesting just cause how stupid the bloke bloody was


yeah thats a great doc!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> still pretty fucked up tho lol


arrr young pomps thats like a light bedtime short audiobook lol need to get some chechclear, 1man 1 icepick,Dnepropetrovsk killers in ya life lmao or not lol

some of the failed suicides are abit naughty or the mexican cartel vids, but ill spare ya or meself tbh aint drunk n going to bed dont need to be seeing that shit...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

talk about shit u needs 2 girls one cup in ya life


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> talk about shit u needs 2 girls one cup in ya life


many say its fake? but scats been about yrs n yrs, how about a lil bit of mr hands? lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

haha just had to google that fuck that the dude died after from perforated colon lmfao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha just had to google that fuck that the dude died after from perforated colon lmfao


dont google it too much mate theres actually a vid of IT!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

yeh not in to that shit some ppl are just fucked up


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2016)

link lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> link lol


http://www.bestshockers.com/2-guys-1-horse/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 20, 2016)

haha and on that link im out


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning lads so much shit to do and no motivation to do it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> least ya have a crop for summer then m8


 yeah can only fit 1 grow in though before having to rip everything back out again for workmen coming in lol, just hoping they hurry the fuck up when they start otherwise it will screw getting ready for xmas crop lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm having to flog all my first crop to fund a deposit on a new gaff, count yourselves lucky. first decent grow for a year and i'm keeping about 5%. sucks fucking ballsack.


 lol i know your pain mate, last 3-4 crops we have only kept 2-3 oz for us per crop n sold the other 12-13 lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> one double-ard bastard of a dog, pepper sprayed,beaten,tasered to the gonads and it still dont give up shiiiiiit....


Shouldda just shot the thing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol i know your pain mate, last 3-4 crops we have only kept 2-3 oz for us per crop n sold the other 12-13 lol


Least my Xmas list just got drastically shorter.


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 21, 2016)

At least you can laugh about it Don

All the talk on this thread about dogs made me realise how much I miss having one around the house. I really wanted another rottie but prob best to get something my daughter could handle.
Picked her up at the weekend.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

U train the rottie well enough ur kid will be able to walk it.I'd recommend a bitch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> At least you can laugh about it Don
> 
> All the talk on this thread about dogs made me realise how much I miss having one around the house. I really wanted another rottie but prob best to get something my daughter could handle.
> Picked her up at the weekend.


laugh, cry, rant, rave, i've got no more fight left in me to do any of it. I was looking at getting a puppy to keep me company in my new digs really fancied a blue french bulldog then I looked at how much they want for them and I'll not be getting one ffs. ranging from 1400 to 3K for a KC with papers job. that's just fucking daft money for a dog. beautiful looking things mind.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah them french bulldogs are lovely, could easy get ya money back with a litter of a bitch or studding the male out tho, always wanted a meerkat meself you can get em bout 800-1200 but they dont do so well alone and its abit cruel i spose.

not much of a cat person but do like them savannah cats they are bloody huge, cost a fair amount tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

anyone getting error messages when trying to post?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

nar all good here don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

those are ocelots man surely haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

saying it's too long please shorten it only about 40 chars?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those are ocelots man surely haha


fuck nos mate but you can buy em easy enough in the uk and no license for a dangerous animal or owt? ones that size go 3-4k tho lol


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> laugh, cry, rant, rave, i've got no more fight left in me to do any of it. I was looking at getting a puppy to keep me company in my new digs really fancied a blue french bulldog then I looked at how much they want for them and I'll not be getting one ffs. ranging from 1400 to 3K for a KC with papers job. that's just fucking daft money for a dog. beautiful looking things mind.


 I love blue Frenchies. This is my sisters one. I looked but yeah, crazy money. She can clear a room with a fart though. And she farts a lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fuck nos mate but you can buy em easy enough in the uk and no license for a dangerous animal or owt? ones that size go 3-4k tho lol


I was kinda joking ish not far off




3-4 K though jesus. wouldn't let the thing out my sight hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I love blue Frenchies. This is my sisters one. I looked but yeah, crazy money. She can clear a room with a fart though. And she farts a lot


bonnie thing. most dogs can clear a room with a good guff though haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was kinda joking ish not far off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had to look up what a ocelot was lol went in with some baby cheetahs when i was in SA yrs ago bout twice the size of them savannah cats was cool as, they where well friendly jumping all over me licking me head lol think a cheetah is the easiest of the wild cats to domesticate could be wrong tho lol


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U train the rottie well enough ur kid will be able to walk it.I'd recommend a bitch.


That's true but these days I'm working long hours plus I'm trying to start my own business and I just wouldn't have the time to give it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i had to look up what a ocelot was lol went in with some baby cheetahs when i was in SA yrs ago bout twice the size of them savannah cats was cool as, they where well friendly jumping all over me licking me head lol think a cheetah is the easiest of the wild cats to domesticate could be wrong tho lol


fuck no, imagine it trying to nick your kebab, you'd have to have a fuck off stick to beat it back


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

shiiit ya have to buy 2 kebabs just incase lol 

use to love this shit, think he got sacked tho after one of the handlers was killed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

I bet ocelots are parky as fuck, probably turn their nose up at donner meat haha they'd be on that shawarma shit.

don;t think i'd want to be in a cage with any lion, tame or not. fuck I don't even like horses n cows.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

15yr+ ago in thailand was zoos where you could sit next too and put ya arm around fucking huge tigers to have a pic taken was a lil thai bloke beating it with a stick whenever it growled lol cruel as fuck and the tiger was probably benzo'd out its nut i still shit it tho n said no thanks. 

Was a proper naughty zoo dancing elephants, bears in cages rocking back n forth real naughty, was young tho and they did get a lil revenge walked past a tiger enclosure if you could call it that was like chicken wire lol and one of em sprayed me badly with piss fucking stank quicktime in that heat n hotel was miles away, hopefully they all shut down nowdays.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

My ex flatmate went to the one in thailand, said they were doped like. hahahah sprayed by a tiger lmao I can only imagine the stink lol some things just aren't meant to be 'kept' mind on the wife who had her face eaten by a monkey!?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

deffo doped up, they use to do it with monkeys in spain for the pics yrs ago pretty widespread tbh cruel fuckers us humans... yeah that chimp ate her face and most her fingers aswel i thinks, have ripped of a few arms over the yrs aswel stupid fucks have put em threw bars in shitty zoo's

think ill stick to whipsnade lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

aye I think worst I saw was eagles with padlocks on chains round their claws for tourists to have pics taken with that was in Tunisia near the edge of the Sahara for a few dinars.. odd fucking place. I saw a mosquito with a stinger the size of a crochet needle drinking out the pool and thought am i bollocks going in.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

what was Tunisia like? bar the animal cruelty lol was thinking of going not long before all that shit on the beach happened fuck that, poor bastards.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-36102100

had to lol at this tho.

''Shilling is said to have later sent another message, which read: ‘We now officially gangsters.’ When his associate allegedly replied ‘f***ing nice one’, messages from the alleged Shilling address said ‘Hahahaha defo that’s sick’ and ‘Duck and run for cover bitches’'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Tunisia is a dirty country. Port El Kantaoui is ok though sadly it's probably a ghost town now after the beach shit. They only really had the tourism the poor sods. Sousse is nuts. the souk was really claustrophobic hot and I imagine you could buy whatever you wanted, I bought a shisha pipe and a few fat man moo moo's a bit of Moroccan hash, nowt flash. been twice. had my bag robbed last time at the airport and the po po refused to help. I went fucking crazy he was going to arrest me, the rep told me to get on the plane or i'd be in their nick trying to explain to them and they would refuse to speak English. my Arabic is not exactly stellar so i had let it go. lost all my new summer wardrobe. had to get the rep to write a statement to the insurance to claim a few hundred quid back. thank fuck I'm sensible enough to have my passport in a pocket.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

as usual sending fucking texts catches two divvy smugglers. there's burners and rules for a reason. no txts ever. fuck I worry about emails and flit between thinking why should i give a fuck. the new snooping laws etc are not looking for us small timers.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

fucking el don that sounds dodgey as fuck, was looking at it last yr cause of the price was gonna take the kids there ffs thank god we went gran canary instead, when that happend on the beach over there shit that did get to me a lil them poor fuckers just trying to catch a few rays and getting pumped full of ak47 rounds instead!

that gun stuff just made me lol ''We now officially gangsters'' wouldnt have laughed in his face mind with that many guns lol but sounded like a right pair of plonkers...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

aye it was mate I think the police at the airport were in on it for sure. dodgy thieving fuckers. 

aye wouldn't fancy one of them skorpions shoved in my mug lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

dodgy airports cunts, only time I been robbed at gunpoint was airside in Bucharest in 1987 when it was the worlds most backwards country, no leccy no foreign products every cunt poor as fuk, airport guard wanted my 200 malboros, I told him to fuk off what u gonna do shoot me and he said yeah in foot big accident so sorry...I practically threw them at him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

that's fucking grim. shooting someone for 200 smokes. life's so cheap to some people/countries it's shocking.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's fucking grim. shooting someone for 200 smokes. life's so cheap to some people/countries it's shocking.


I didn't think he would but I shit myself, fags and whisky was good currency back then, no one went to India without a rucksack full of 555 cartons and johnywalker shit whisky, they loved that crap cos all they had back then was local shite...yak cigarettes made from black tobacco (and prob yak shit filler) and "scotch" made from sugar cane and dye lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2016)

alright lads been out to day to catch a bit of supper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice one pomps. 

Aye I nearly asked the copper how.much itd cost to get my bag back but my lass was telling me to leave it. I could see he was waiting for.me to jaw him just so they could roll me out the back fucking dirty bastards


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

That said they didn't get much barring all my sweaty duds and clobber after being in 40+ moat of the fortnight. Hope they like the smell of ball soup. Haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

thats the sorta Bucharest i was expecting Z when i went lol but was abit late me thinks was yr 2000 ish, thought it would be a bit adventures and have some history n what not, what a boring fucking city wasnt cheap either member thinking i thought these peeps are spose to be poor lol but everything was about the same price as uk....

that sugar cane spirit aint too bad cheap as fuck in SA n gets ya nice n pissed.

wasnt so long ago they nicked a load of baggage handlers at gatwick i think it was for robbing the luggage always dodgyness going on in airports...


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 21, 2016)

Any of you lads ever used a bud trimmer, those upsidedown bowl spinny things that are about £150? I've got a cheese harvest coming in and i'm seriously considering sitting in the tent to trim it because it stinks so much, but i really don't fancy spending a week in a fucking tent with a pair of scissors like some kind of hermit. People say they remove trichs....but is that just being really OTT about the weed? I mean those spinny trimmers can't remove that much potency can they?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thats the sorta Bucharest i was expecting Z when i went lol but was abit late me thinks was yr 2000 ish, thought it would be a bit adventures and have some history n what not, what a boring fucking city wasnt cheap either member thinking i thought these peeps are spose to be poor lol but everything was about the same price as uk....
> 
> that sugar cane spirit aint too bad cheap as fuck in SA n gets ya nice n pissed.
> 
> wasnt so long ago they nicked a load of baggage handlers at gatwick i think it was for robbing the luggage always dodgyness going on in airports...


lol gotta be a few rackets running airports, im seriously half way to buying a nice still so I can drink for 80p litre, looks like a piece of piss compared to learning to grow


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> alright lads been out to day to catch a bit of supper View attachment 3662358


mrs likes bass, issit bass mate?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> Any of you lads ever used a bud trimmer, those upsidedown bowl spinny things that are about £150? I've got a cheese harvest coming in and i'm seriously considering sitting in the tent to trim it because it stinks so much, but i really don't fancy spending a week in a fucking tent with a pair of scissors like some kind of hermit. People say they remove trichs....but is that just being really OTT about the weed? I mean those spinny trimmers can't remove that much potency can they?


few of the lads in ere used n got em, how much bloody cheese you got? a week in a tent, i can do 30-40 oz with scissors and a few g in 8-10hr lol


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> few of the lads in ere used n got em, how much bloody cheese you got? a week in a tent, i can do 30-40 oz with scissors and a few g in 8-10hr lol


I dunno if i'm totally shit or just really OCD with my trimming, but last harvest was 35oz and must have taken me about 20-25 hours. I know for sure it took me 3 days on and off.....and was a massive ballache.

Also, i'll be making BHO with the trim, so as long as it collects in the bottom i can't really see any negatives


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> mrs likes bass, issit bass mate?


yeh man the biggest one i caught this year the summer will be when the bigger ones come out to play with the mackerel


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thats the sorta Bucharest i was expecting Z when i went lol but was abit late me thinks was yr 2000 ish, thought it would be a bit adventures and have some history n what not, what a boring fucking city wasnt cheap either member thinking i thought these peeps are spose to be poor lol but everything was about the same price as uk....
> 
> that sugar cane spirit aint too bad cheap as fuck in SA n gets ya nice n pissed.
> 
> wasnt so long ago they nicked a load of baggage handlers at gatwick i think it was for robbing the luggage always dodgyness going on in airports...


I was only on a 6 hour airport stopover so only got a feel of the place, there were no runway lights till the final approach, no city lights at all, that Caecescu was a bad one even as commie regimes go that was the worst outside Africa, the next stop before Delhi was Baghdad, I was so fukin relieved to be back amongst civilised people in Iraq airport, pictures of Sadam everywhere, I spent a few hours chatting to the locals, all loved Saddam as there was no crime ffs Baghdad was sposedly like a cosmopolitan city till Bush bombed it back to the stone age, couldn't do that to Romania, it was the stone age imo


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I was only on a 6 hour airport stopover so only got a feel of the place, there were no runway lights till the final approach, no city lights at all, that Caecescu was a bad one even as commie regimes go that was the worst outside Africa, the next stop before Delhi was Baghdad, I was so fukin relieved to be back amongst civilised people in Iraq airport, pictures of Sadam everywhere, I spent a few hours chatting to the locals, all loved Saddam as there was no crime ffs Baghdad was sposedly like a cosmopolitan city till Bush bombed it back to the stone age, couldn't do that to Romania, it was the stone age imo


yeah i imagine it was alot different in 87 than it was by the time i went, just seemed like a run down city and boy was it boring was with me dad tho and fairly young so prob had a lot to do with it and things like werent all that cheap i imagined it how you describe it but just wasnt by 2000 ish.

yeah heard that alot about iraq musta been cool tho mate going over there when saddam was in charge, like alot of countrys the yanks fucked that one up bigtime lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> I dunno if i'm totally shit or just really OCD with my trimming, but last harvest was 35oz and must have taken me about 20-25 hours. I know for sure it took me 3 days on and off.....and was a massive ballache.
> 
> Also, i'll be making BHO with the trim, so as long as it collects in the bottom i can't really see any negatives


20-25hr for 35oz is excessive imo but some are like that with the trimming each to there own, if ya making bho and stuff from your trim tho no need to be so precise so what if ya nick a few bits of bud of when trimming its all going to bho etc


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2016)

I chop buds off and lot when I'm trimming I lose patient fast lol 
How's everyone good read that 40 messages tho ffs ha 
Been boarding up a window all day and cutting holes for two extractors in readiness for summer I'm already feeling it in the attic gonna buy a bigger extraction on Monday to help to 
Just popped a few blues to I deserve them! Lmao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

makka said:


> I chop buds off and lot when I'm trimming I lose patient fast lol
> How's everyone good read that 40 messages tho ffs ha
> Been boarding up a window all day and cutting holes for two extractors in readiness for summer I'm already feeling it in the attic gonna buy a bigger extraction on Monday to help to
> Just popped a few blues to I deserve them! Lmao


ya lucky bastard lol i was abit naughty the other week had a strip of tevas just 14, then spent the rest the night trying to convince the missus im just stoned, think i sold it well enough or maybe just stuck to me story good lol

me mums had real bad back probs lately they got her on the ms contin 2x30mg in the morning same again at night, hopefully get her on a oxy script soon enough lmao jk


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 21, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Herd good thinks about dinafems cheese maybe try that done buddahs before all afghani shit.


I dun a dinafem cheese make and it was OK harvest but nothing cheese about it ran 12 weeks and could of gone another week imo had around 6 oz of one big bushy tree but like I said nothing cheese about it but u might find a cheese phenomenon if you're lucky I suppose


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

makka said:


> I chop buds off and lot when I'm trimming I lose patient fast lol
> How's everyone good read that 40 messages tho ffs ha
> Been boarding up a window all day and cutting holes for two extractors in readiness for summer I'm already feeling it in the attic gonna buy a bigger extraction on Monday to help to
> Just popped a few blues to I deserve them! Lmao


I got a 8 inch high flow one sucks 2 tents in both with 6 inch intakes one high flow one turned down, the fukker sits one inch from my gavita to suck any convected heat rite out


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> ya lucky bastard lol i was abit naughty the other week had a strip of tevas just 14, then spent the rest the night trying to convince the missus im just stoned, think i sold it well enough or maybe just stuck to me story good lol
> 
> me mums had real bad back probs lately they got her on the ms contin 2x30mg in the morning same again at night, hopefully get her on a oxy script soon enough lmao jk


lol used to love stealth wasted, went on a first date on E, met the ex s parents and nodded off in a restaurant lol sent the mother flowers the next day, and mistimed a ket hit and collapsed 2 seconds after the gf left full OBE as she was driving off lol, wine tasting on acid ha ha wow the fuking energy in this wine lol


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 21, 2016)

What s every fooker up to then man I've been busy and think I've gotta say autopots in the long run do require alot more preparation cleaning and replacing root disks and perlite and clay pebbles cleaning is a nightmare but im almost ready to roll out potted up cuts into 6.5 ĺ pots just to get some roots going to fill the small pots and looking on getting it all rolling beginning of next week


----------



## Thc247 (Apr 21, 2016)

What s every fooker up to then man I've been busy and think I've gotta say autopots in the long run do require alot more preparation cleaning and replacing root disks and perlite and clay pebbles cleaning is a nightmare but im almost ready to roll out potted up cuts into 6.5 ĺ pots just to get some roots going to fill the small pots and looking on getting it all rolling beginning of next week


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol used to love stealth wasted, went on a first date on E, met the ex s parents and nodded off in a restaurant lol sent the mother flowers the next day, and mistimed a ket hit and collapsed 2 seconds after the gf left full OBE as she was driving off lol, wine tasting on acid ha ha wow the fuking energy in this wine lol


lmao

stealth wasted is a funny one thats fucking pushing it tho Z lol tried it on mushrooms once in me youth went home tripping me tits off lasted about 5mins before i fessed up to me mum lol 

the missus tho im learning the ways now lol just stick to me fucking story n dont budge no matter how much im drooling etc lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lmao
> 
> stealth wasted is a funny one thats fucking pushing it tho Z lol tried it on mushrooms once in me youth went home tripping me tits off lasted about 5mins before i fessed up to me mum lol
> 
> the missus tho im learning the ways now lol just stick to me fucking story n dont budge no matter how much im drooling etc lol


lol spitting cotton wool, rocking and pretending its a stone on ha ha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol spitting cotton wool, rocking and pretending its a stone on ha ha


i dont think she was too convinced mate but like i say stuck to me story and got threw it lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

had a mate from school, first acid trip with 5 friends was a piss head so thought it would be funny to wear his mothers knickers and show everyone when they were tripping...this is what happened....he starts crying about wearing his mothers knickers and how much he fuking hates her lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i dont think she was too convinced mate but like i say stuck to me story and got threw it lol


I always work the back story, shit happened to me as a kid so I sometimes get very fukked up sorry in advance lol, truth is I just like the buzz


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2016)

That's the one good man complete denial works every time haha


1stblood...... said:


> i dont think she was too convinced mate but like i say stuck to me story and got threw it lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> had a mate from school, first acid trip with 5 friends was a piss head so thought it would be funny to wear his mothers knickers and show everyone when they were tripping...this is what happened....he starts crying about wearing his mothers knickers and how much he fuking hates her lol


seen people really fuck up on the mushrooms, spent alot of me youth in a small village in norfolk wasnt fuck all to do the 1 pub 2shops nowt else to 10mile+ kinda village lol but mushrooms where in abundance every season and some of the lads would go mental on them every season, a few actually went proper nuts in the loony bin nuts lol

i no you love ya psychedelics but i just carnt handle em anymore mate, have lost that ability to be able to tell yaself whilst tripping that ''its only a drug its not real it will end'' lol id end up nutted off if i took em nowdays i thinks.

last time i did acid was 10+ yr ago, was ontop of a load of e's well the comedown of the e's i ate the acid in the morning then went on a bike ride to mcdonalds in a proper ghetto area of east london, member me sausage n pancakes that i eventually managed to order threw the fits of laughter then came to fucking life and was trying to eat me! lol


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2016)

That's me all over man can't handle trips n shit took mushrooms once n locked mi self in a bathroom on a para it only felt like 5 min it was more 5 hours lmao everyone was banging on door making me worse n shit it shit me up enough to not do again now I love NY downers that's a different story lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> seen people really fuck up on the mushrooms, spent alot of me youth in a small village in norfolk wasnt fuck all to do the 1 pub 2shops nowt else to 10mile+ kinda village lol but mushrooms where in abundance every season and some of the lads would go mental on them every season, a few actually went proper nuts in the loony bin nuts lol
> 
> i no you love ya psychedelics but i just carnt handle em anymore mate, have lost that ability to be able to tell yaself whilst tripping that ''its only a drug its not real it will end'' lol id end up nutted off if i took em nowdays i thinks.
> 
> last time i did acid was 10+ yr ago, was ontop of a load of e's well the comedown of the e's i ate the acid in the morning then went on a bike ride to mcdonalds in a proper ghetto area of east london, member me sausage n pancakes that i eventually managed to order threw the fits of laughter then came to fucking life and was trying to eat me! lol


I always did mushies in nature, beach or woods then go to a bar for the fade, I used to go motocross riding in Thailand at night when tripping on shrooms, had to turn off the lghts cos they were blinding just needed the tropical moonlight u could see every stone on the road was mental, my mate came off and was bleeding so got the fear....lool walked home


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I always did mushies in nature, beach or woods then go to a bar for the fade, I used to go motocross riding in Thailand at night when tripping on shrooms, had to turn off the lghts cos they were blinding just needed the tropical moonlight u could see every stone on the road was mental, my mate came off and was bleeding so got the fear....lool walked home


that musta been mental Z tripping n riding in thailand! i was buzzing enough just straight and on the back of me dads bike riding around thailand lol not had much luck or great buzz'es doing drugs abroad, usually been way too paranoid lol had some banging coke in port of spain/Trinidad of some dodgy gangsters after me mum fucking abandoned me there lol

fair play i did diserve it was spose to be over there trying to get of the drugs but soon discovered the pharmacys would sell you whatever benzos ya wanted lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

these celebs dropping like flys recently, see prince just croaked it victoria wood the other day, and almost shed a tear for ol chyna use to love the wrestling lol


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2016)

They're dropping like flies ain't they? Conspiracy lmao jk


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> these celebs dropping like flys recently, see prince just croaked it victoria wood the other day, and almost shed a tear for ol chyna use to love the wrestling lol


bull shit u loved her porn fims


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2016)

film


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> bull shit u loved her porn fims


i do love a good porno mate but tbh i didnt even no she done porn till i read bout her dying, she didnt do the porn till after the wrestling i dont think either, member going to wembley arena as a kid see hulk,andre the giant, sgt slaughter was fucking quality lol

see that hulk recently got something like 80million quid in a court payout from some website for leaking a sextape of his, 80million! shiiiiit.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

just rewatched all the wire great show but keep saying shiiiit now lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 21, 2016)

fucking hell dint know that id make a movie with his daughter


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> fucking hell dint know that id make a movie with his daughter


yeah shes fit hay, dunno bout messing with the hulk tho fuck hed do some damage on a rampage lol use to like that reality show with the hulk family.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fucking el! i thought 80 was alot! will he get that in 1 lump ya reckon Z or will they have time to pay it etc?


when it that much it doesn't matter, 10 per cent to start would be trippy...fuk ive already booked a hol in Barbados thinking im hulk Hogan lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

looking online for yellow speedos


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

to help ya get into the part mate lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

kwality, I did 1.07 of that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

makka said:


> That's the one good man complete denial works every time haha


Never I repeat, never underestimate the power of denial!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Yellow budgie smugglers hahaha mind boggles


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Never I repeat, never underestimate the power of denial!


i was a cracker for too long, would admit in the end and get in even more shit, fuck that now ive learnt the power of denial lol

may have been a 1.5 rock before the 14 vals denial works well lmao fuck i aint been that good....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Never I repeat, never underestimate the power of denial!


I just fess up and claim weakness


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I just fess up and claim weakness


the weakness aint been working for me mate im much more liking this denial malarky lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

now i'm a loner i don't deny myself anything. steak for breakfast today. denial never worked for me anyway she always sussed me.

anyone watched that lucifer? it's canny. fun twist on the heaven and hell business.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> the weakness aint been working for me mate im much more liking this denial malarky lol


its short term they not stupid and they've got weird womens sense that knows u bullshitting them, lmao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its short term they not stupid and they've got weird womens sense that knows u bullshitting them, lmao


i no Z have been behaving meself tho for soooo fucking long mate its boring as fuck and hard lol no doubt ill get busted again be back living in the growspot and repeating the cycle once again.....


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now i'm a loner i don't deny myself anything. steak for breakfast today. denial never worked for me anyway she always sussed me.
> 
> anyone watched that lucifer? it's canny. fun twist on the heaven and hell business.


is it anything like the english version? couldnt get into that one, eggs with that steak? fucking love a egg n steak breaky few days of that tho mind and ya carnt shit for a week lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i no Z have been behaving meself tho for soooo fucking long mate its boring as fuck and hard lol no doubt ill get busted again be back living in the growspot and repeating the cycle once again.....


tbh when u my age u just want peace and u can get a nice buzz off booze and weed if u don't kill it, best thing for me was coming off the shite and stickin to the herb with a few bacardis thrown in


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> tbh when u my age u just want peace and u can get a nice buzz off booze and weed if u don't kill it, best thing for me was coming off the shite and stickin to the herb with a few bacardis thrown in


i do get ya mate i really do just not that much of a fan of smoking the herb nowdays tbh love that first joint but after that dont enjoy the buzz, im one lazy fuck mate and it makes me even more lazy if possible and so bloody paranoid, fuck nos geezer im pissed up now but all that moaning about not keeping most ya harvest did make me lol never kept more than 5% in near 7-8yr of growing now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> is it anything like the english version? couldnt get into that one, eggs with that steak? fucking love a egg n steak breaky few days of that tho mind and ya carnt shit for a week lol


Nah did think about tho, yolk and steak are a winner. did garlic n rosemary had it near blue. Was epic angus sirloin.

Think I've broke a bone in my foot training tonight, fucking lashing and I've ne painkillers in.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

volcano digi ftw, dial up ya mood, cure boredom


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i do get ya mate i really do just not that much of a fan of smoking the herb nowdays tbh love that first joint but after that dont enjoy the buzz, im one lazy fuck mate and it makes me even more lazy if possible and so bloody paranoid, fuck nos geezer im pissed up now but all that moaning about not keeping most ya harvest did make me lol never kept more than 5% in near 7-8yr of growing now lol


I keep popcorn shite on sticks, plus the odd fluff and a bit of schwag


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah did think about tho, yolk and steak are a winner. did garlic n rosemary had it near blue. Was epic angus sirloin.
> 
> Think I've broke a bone in my foot training tonight, fucking lashing and I've ne painkillers in.


fucking el don what ya training at to break a bone in ya foot? use to play hockey as a youth was bloody good at it aswel tbh played for me county a few times but wasnt really posh enough for it lol fractured a few toes me thinks they fucking hurt.

was a goalkeeper fatman postion mind lol some of me best games was based out me nut lol

eggs n steak hmmmm went gym this morning done a real good workout then just wrecked it by boozing tonight n now bout to make some crumpets lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2016)

I go mental if I eat bread


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I go mental if I eat bread


lolol

same here mate feels like im smoking money after the first few joints carnt get past it either i no the herb is alot better for me than the rest the shit but still carnt eat that bread lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Took up ju-jitsu, my pals black belt and said he needed someone to same stamp to train with. He had his other pal there a little Chinese bloke whose fuckin naughty. 

They've both thrown me about for an hour tonight. Was fun til I've got home and cant put ne weight on the fucker.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Took up ju-jitsu, my pals black belt and said he needed someone to same stamp to train with. He had his other pal there a little Chinese bloke whose fuckin naughty.
> 
> They've both thrown me about for an hour tonight. Was fun til I've got home and cant put ne weight on the fucker.


cool as mate thats a good martial art that ju-jitsu recently started the kids up with taekwondo they only 4 n 5 mind.

remember ufc when it started gracie ju-jitsu couldnt be beat.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

rollitup going all weird now getting them error 504 messages


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Aye Its been weird all day I just cleared cache lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> cool as mate thats a good martial art that ju-jitsu recently started the kids up with taekwondo they only 4 n 5 mind.
> 
> remember ufc when it started gracie ju-jitsu couldnt be beat.


Aye that's the only prob I got with it other disciplines have counter moves now. I can catch this guy out with Illigal moves. Got him with a wicked kidney punch the other week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Love how the gracies do breakdowns of street shit the did one of katt Williams getting choked out by a 7th grader last I saw.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah the gracie stuff from the lil i no about it is a more street version of ju-jitsu makes sense alot of fights end up going to ground thats if i aint been knocked out first lol got a glass jaw meself thank fuck ive not even felt the few beatings ive had lol

was just qaulity watching royce gracie was it? beating any weight back in the early days of ufc and they also use to make em fight all fights on the night shit was hardcore back then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah man he was and still is nails. Pretty much how Diaz beat McGregor, ground work jujitsu. I read apparently mcgregors retiring or some shit?! 

I've new respect for it. Keep your opponent locked up until they tire the its arm pulling time or elbows in the chops. It mist certainly ain't cuddling in the deck.


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 21, 2016)

@zedd Riding a motorbike on mushies sounds awesome. Went for a drive in a big old auto Peugeot estate one night with 2 Strawberry fields in me sipping on neat Jack Daniels. Fucking madness. Yeah best enjoyed in the woods or whatever but defo not in a fucking wine tasting lol. My eyes always gave me away on physchs. Massive pupils.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

My cats a right pillock he's just tried eating a fairly large house spider then shit himself when it started wriggling in his mouth FAF.


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 21, 2016)

He's not retiring @Don Gin and Ton He released a statement saying he didn't want to do all the promo shit and just focus on training. If he does fight Diaz again I think he'll beat him this time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Fair enough he doesn't need the money anymore thats for sure. Think he's better at the lower weight but seeing as he's beat them all might as well stay at the higher weight. 

He pulverised Diaz' face mind.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah man he was and still is nails. Pretty much how Diaz beat McGregor, ground work jujitsu. I read apparently mcgregors retiring or some shit?!
> 
> I've new respect for it. Keep your opponent locked up until they tire the its arm pulling time or elbows in the chops. It mist certainly ain't cuddling in the deck.


he got the ump mate cause ufc wont pay 10mil for him for 200ufc moaning about promotion n shit saying he carnt concentrate on the training cause he does too much promotion, was on twitter today trying to worm hes way back in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Greedy fucker. How many dodgy check suits does he need ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now i'm a loner i don't deny myself anything. steak for breakfast today. denial never worked for me anyway she always sussed me.
> 
> anyone watched that lucifer? it's canny. fun twist on the heaven and hell business.


Great show


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

afternoon all


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

bananas and custard for lunch


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

what ya haven for dinner potato salad


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> what ya haven for dinner potato salad


lol I make damn fine custard but its so much bettr the next day cold, had a cheeky bowl then couldn't eat what the mrs cooked me greedy fat custard monster that I am


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

haha i went to harvester today all you can eat breakfast was lush did have a crumpet and a bow of fruit and yoghurt aswell


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha i went to harvester today all you can eat breakfast was lush did have a crumpet and a bow of fruit and yoghurt aswellView attachment 3663187


mine comes on a tray


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

lol i like white pudding better tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

my seedling seems to takes fucking ages lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

seedlings can be slow cunts, root like crazy tho


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally got the girls in veg

Gonna get Scrogged under a 1.2 / 600 hps just waiting on my sad coco plants to finish


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

yeh u just see the roots going like crazy just expect it to shoot up lol


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Gotta show the shit 2 lol
 
Hand watered these to recovery from the autopot mishaps lol


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 22, 2016)

ugh....i'm on a diet at the moment and looking at those photos is fucking depressing.

Salad for my tea...again. Oh joy.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> ugh....i'm on a diet at the moment and looking at those photos is fucking depressing.
> 
> Salad for my tea...again. Oh joy.


how FAT r u moody?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

....?


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how FAT r u moody?


I'm a bit fat mess of a man...

Nah, i'm 5'11', 210lb, so i'm about 15-20lbs overweight. Same as most people in their mid 30s, but i'm off to Thailand in a few weeks so gotta get rid of the moobs in case anyone takes a picture of me on the beach....or in case the Japanese mistake me for a whale and harpoon me...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

MoodyShoes said:


> I'm a bit fat mess of a man...
> 
> Nah, i'm 5'11', 210lb, so i'm about 15-20lbs overweight. Same as most people in their mid 30s, but i'm off to Thailand in a few weeks so gotta get rid of the moobs in case anyone takes a picture of me on the beach....or in case the Japanese mistake me for a whale and harpoon me...


that's not fat man I was thinking whale


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 22, 2016)

got horseradish at market yeasterday. gonna start eatin 1/2 teaspoon ea day, garlic cloves too. special on 13 chobani yogurts for 10$ usd, colonize intestines for great success.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

so many obese women tell me they only eat salad, no hope for that mentality


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Some nice Amos off a m8 
 
1st j had face sweats lol


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so many obese women tell me they only eat salad, no hope for that mentality


True that and most skinny guys say they eat like a horse and can't gain weight when in reality they eat fa lol
Last time I had my metabolism checked on a machine I was 22 and my metabolic rate was of a 9 year old lmao but I was hittin gym hard them days


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

diet went out the fucking window today, big fry up for breakfast, pasty n a cherry scone for lunch and a half pounder with chips for dinner theres no hope for me i dont think lol


----------



## MoodyShoes (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so many obese women tell me they only eat salad, no hope for that mentality


Yup, the kind of women that blame their weight on their "glands"

It's not glands love....it's chips.


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Foods just to good man I'm lucky and stay skinny but I know my arteries are probably fucked lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Some nice Amos off a m8
> View attachment 3663284
> 1st j had face sweats lol


that looks alot like the stuff ive had from london a while back, knocked me for 6 and me tolerance was way up at the time well exo tolerance anyway, but got a some of very samey looking amnesia and it destroyed me lol


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 22, 2016)

two important strains from previous run are re-vegging. always get phyched when ya see new sprouts, with no back-up cuttings. transgenic mutations, or drift, concerns me w reveg stress tho


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> that looks alot like the stuff ive had from london a while back, knocked me for 6 and me tolerance was way up at the time well exo tolerance anyway, but got a some of very samey looking amnesia and it destroyed me lol


Yeah really nice and strong man smoke to much and it gives a sore throat tho so I try not to get it all the time were as the Exo never gives me sore throat and always smooth hits


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Gotta show the shit 2 lol
> View attachment 3663275
> Hand watered these to recovery from the autopot mishaps lol


im still struging with mine m8 cant get it right lol got all sorts happening again


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Yeah really nice and strong man smoke to much and it gives a sore throat tho so I try not to get it all the time were as the Exo never gives me sore throat and always smooth hits


i rarely smoke much else but the exo mate not cause i like it that much just refuse to buy street shit and its all i grow, when i am smoking that is havent been smoking much at all recently.

had a nice 8th of king Hussan or whatever its called hash a month or so ago, was a lovely bit of hash.


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> im still struging with mine m8 cant get it right lol got all sorts happening again


Feel for ya man it's been going on a while that ain't it?
To get mine recovered and green n growing again all I did was add cut watering down and reduce a and b and raise calmag to 0.3 my total ex ain't gone over 1.3 and I've tip/fringe burn on a few fans if that's any help 
People say not to let it dry out but it's helped me a lot by doing that


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i rarely smoke much else but the exo mate not cause i like it that much just refuse to buy street shit and its all i grow, when i am smoking that is havent been smoking much at all recently.
> 
> had a nice 8th of king Hussan or whatever its called hash a month or so ago, was a lovely bit of hash.


Yeah I love mi hash like and I'm a fussy twat me lol if I don't like it I send them away and it's always dropped off so I don't Gotta leave the house it works out nice man my crops usually get sold and I keep a few o Percy to last a few weeks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Feel for ya man it's been going on a while that ain't it?
> To get mine recovered and green n growing again all I did was add cut watering down and reduce a and b and raise calmag to 0.3 my total ex ain't gone over 1.3 and I've tip/fringe burn on a few fans if that's any help
> People say not to let it dry out but it's helped me a lot by doing that


yeh i let it dry right out m8 after flushing it though to get ph bk in range bk on 15m a&b to 10l water but i gota add calmag next watering getting the strips in the leafs top leafs are folding over like over watering and getting some leafs are taco effect light is about 1.5ft away temps are max 26 and drops to 12 at night


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Yeah I love mi hash like and I'm a fussy twat me lol if I don't like it I send them away and it's always dropped off so I don't Gotta leave the house it works out nice man my crops usually get sold and I keep a few o Percy to last a few weeks


yeah i do love me hash, smoked loads of different hash's from the darknet one of me favs tho was this pure sativa hash i got from the Philippines a few didnt like it tbh it was well different than any Moroccan/afghan hash's, proper uppy racey high.


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh i let it dry right out m8 after flushing it though to get ph bk in range bk on 15m a&b to 10l water but i gota add calmag next watering getting the strips in the leafs top leafs are folding over like over watering and getting some leafs are taco effect light is about 1.5ft away temps are max 26 and drops to 12 at night


That sounds like n tox promps too heavy on the ole a and b throw a pic up and al tell ya m8
But I could be wrong as I work off ec and have no clue on ml/L


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah i do love me hash, smoked loads of different hash's from the darknet one of me favs tho was this pure sativa hash i got from the Philippines a few didnt like it tbh it was well different than any Moroccan/afghan hash's, proper uppy racey high.


Yeah i bet it was nice a pure sativa hash I bet it was fkn tasty too I seen a vid on the tube of afghan hash gettin made on a camp stove lol I thought no wonder it turns brown how much he was mauling it ffs lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> That sounds like n tox promps too heavy on the ole a and b throw a pic up and al tell ya m8
> But I could be wrong as I work off ec and have no clue on ml/L


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

took a few lol a my cq48s on the go they look a bit pale in the photo for some reason looks more green in tent good job i went in there the fucking light was off its a brand new bulb well got sent awhile ago but only been in a few days had to go bk to mh


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Let me say now it's definitely not n tox lol


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

They not that bad m8 just a lil pale have you tried foliar calmag for a week or so? Any change? It doesn't look like overwater to me if its not calmag or overwater only you can rule that out then it maybe under feeding? But to me it looks like you're ontop of the problem and the newer foliage looks like it's a darker green but that can also be a p def lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

thats what i mean dont know wft is going on when the ph was off it was maken my leafs turn purple since then ive had to flush if though twice to get ph bk in range let it dry till pots are light then watered 10ml a&b and 10ml calmag in to 10l water witch is about 0.7ish ec first water was 1l then the next i gave it 1.5l they look better then what they was and growing faster now but just the way the leafs are just a bit off the stems are purple cos the cold lights off lol


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats what i mean dont know wft is going on when the ph was off it was maken my leafs turn purple since then ive had to flush if though twice to get ph bk in range let it dry till pots are light then watered 10ml a&b and 10ml calmag in to 10l water witch is about 0.7ish ec first water was 1l then the next i gave it 1.5l they look better then what they was and growing faster now but just the way the leafs are just a bit off the stems are purple cos the cold lights off lol


If day you fixed the problem then m8 and to stop worrying 
With what you have already done they will be ready for normal feeds now and by the look they want it to but like I say pomps theyre picking up pace and looking better I would say keep slightly bumping the ec untull your happy and remember old damaged growth even yellow leaves will only recover to an extent of at all but your doing fine man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3663327 View attachment 3663329 View attachment 3663330 View attachment 3663331 View attachment 3663332 View attachment 3663333 View attachment 3663334


Feeeeeeed ur girls ffs


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

underfed, bin em lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats what i mean dont know wft is going on when the ph was off it was maken my leafs turn purple since then ive had to flush if though twice to get ph bk in range let it dry till pots are light then watered 10ml a&b and 10ml calmag in to 10l water witch is about 0.7ish ec first water was 1l then the next i gave it 1.5l they look better then what they was and growing faster now but just the way the leafs are just a bit off the stems are purple cos the cold lights off lol


you've done well to get em back now hit em with 2.5 ml/l a n b theyre starving but ok


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

Totally forgot I use to like every one of ur posts rambo...got alot of catching up to do...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

that's not tacoing either pomps


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Totally forgot I use to like every one of ur posts rambo...got alot of catching up to do...


lmao ya wanker i new you was on the fekking windup when i just got 12 likes was thinking im poplar or something lol then i see its lax the fucker lol hows ya doing mate?


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that's not tacoing either pomps


Lol that's what I thought when I seen them they don't look to bad do they man just hungry now I would say should flower into nice plants them what ya reckon Z


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lmao ya wanker i new you was on the fekking windup when i just got 12 likes was thinking im poplar or something lol then i see its lax the fucker lol hows ya doing mate?


Grand out bud.finally settling into the new gaff but still have the veg tent to sort but other than that all good being sensible..see youre being a good boy besides being a little fatty today but fair fucks man especially with finally finding out how to lie to the miss lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that's not tacoing either pomps


they was worse then that the over day tho the big fan leafs was tacoing ill up the feed then next watering


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol that's what I thought when I seen them they don't look to bad do they man just hungry now I would say should flower into nice plants them what ya reckon Z


you just trying to make me feel better lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Grand out bud.finally settling into the new gaff but still have the veg tent to sort but other than that all good being sensible..see youre being a good boy besides being a little fatty today but fair fucks man especially with finally finding out how to lie to the miss lmao


glad to hear ya doing well geezer, i no what ya saying bout the lying feel a right twat lol all the shit ive got into fessing up when i just needed to stick to me fucking story this power of denial is bloody great lol

found a uk vendor of 2mg rohypnol tho 5wks im getting a few they expensive as fuck tho, 11quid a tab! think that one on top the rest of me binge will have to be away from her aint fancying me chances on that combo lol you been darkneting it up much recent? im over at dream now.


----------



## makka (Apr 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> you just trying to make me feel better lol


Ya need it  haha
Like the lads say man feedem more and flip them bitches haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> glad to hear ya doing well geezer, i no what ya saying bout the lying feel a right twat lol all the shit ive got into fessing up when i just needed to stick to me fucking story this power of denial is bloody great lol
> 
> found a uk vendor of 2mg rohypnol tho 5wks im getting a few they expensive as fuck tho, 11quid a tab! think that one on top the rest of me binge will have to be away from her aint fancying me chances on that combo lol you been darkneting it up much recent? im over at dream now.


My new landlords a post man so I'm a bit para tbh lmao..gonna get clones sorted then imma grace the dn with my magnificence.those take sound sweet man let me know how it goes...wouldn't mind a few after a val bender to help with the tolerance build up haha


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> glad to hear ya doing well geezer, i no what ya saying bout the lying feel a right twat lol all the shit ive got into fessing up when i just needed to stick to me fucking story this power of denial is bloody great lol
> 
> found a uk vendor of 2mg rohypnol tho 5wks im getting a few they expensive as fuck tho, 11quid a tab! think that one on top the rest of me binge will have to be away from her aint fancying me chances on that combo lol you been darkneting it up much recent? im over at dream now.


whats the rho mix with as self med, vods or benzos, only ever heard about its dte rape rep


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whats the rho mix with as self med, vods or benzos, only ever heard about its dte rape rep


its just a real strong benzo mate n i like benzos, the date rape stuff was justa loud of media bullshit you could give any young pissed up girl a valium,lorazepam,clonzepam and it would do much the same, same with any inexperienced male with a benzo and large amounts of booze, media just jumped on the rolhpnol cause it one of the strongest and spose thats why people who where doing that shit used em? but any benzo and large amounts of booze will do much the same, same as a large dose of ketamine thats prob been used in as many date rapes but not reported as much?

remember yrs ago a old friend of sorts we was at his house i was popping diazepam 10mg/ valium and he was drinking stella hes got pissed n started giving it the large about these pussy mothers lil helper tabs and whatnot so i gave him 4-5 next hes of to the shops to buy more booze, 20-30mins later some1 i never seen knocks on the door it was his house and the blokes holding the bloke up barely by the scruff of his neck asking if he lives there and thats he found him passed out in a bush lmao

its about the upper n downer combo Z just another buzz mate and combined with coke/crack/mdma is nuts if that answers ya question?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> its just a real strong benzo mate n i like benzos, the date rape stuff was justa loud of media bullshit you could give any young pissed up girl a valium,lorazepam,clonzepam and it would do much the same, same with any inexperienced male with a benzo and large amounts of booze.
> 
> remember yrs ago a old friend of sorts we was at his house i was popping diazepam 10mg/ valium and he was drinking stella hes got pissed n started giving it the large about these pussy mothers lil helper tabs and whatnot so i gave him 4-5 next hes of to the shops to buy more booze, 20-30mins later some1 i never seen knocks on the door it was his house and the blokes holding the bloke up barely by the scruff of his neck asking if he lives there and thats he found him passed out in a bush lmao
> 
> its about the upper n downer combo Z just another buzz mate and combined with coke/crack/mdma is nuts if that answers ya question?


yeah that covers the whole question, thanks, why do u think the media picked on rho so hard?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah that covers the whole question, thanks, why do u think the media picked on rho so hard?


just cause its such a strong benzo Z and them sick fucks who wana do that shit dont wana chance it with a diazepam,lorazepam,clonzepam yeah 95% will do the same as if on rohypnol but try spiking mine or lax drink with one and we gonna just ask for another one lmao

all people got very difference tolerance to drugs, shit mate if i smoked the amount of dope you do id be in the loony bin again lol same as you prob would pass out after a handful of vals where as i would party on lol

they used the rohypnol cause its the strongest and gonna get what they want the quickest but any strongish benzo to most pissed up persons your gonna pretty much pass out and not remember alot.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2016)

U really are good at up selling drugs dude lmao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U really are good at up selling drugs dude lmao


have found me vocation in life lol either that or i was pissed again n craving em...

was doing well with the booze but last few nights been drinking again never guess hay what with all the shite i been posting lol

anyways, morning.

is looking quite nice out there today gonna take my lazy self to the gym and go for a walk me thinks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2016)

Work in a few hours so time for breakfast


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Work in a few hours so time for breakfast View attachment 3663797


this and some custard for mine


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 23, 2016)

I love that orchard T. Bulmers gives me heartburn but that's like cidona


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2016)

Strong stomachs u lads lpl


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I love that orchard T. Bulmers gives me heartburn but that's like cidona


I knocked all the alcohols off cidre, most of it is undrinkable, I had to re distil it and cut the middle and it was still a bit wrong, so there nail varnish remover in it and very detectable levels explains the shit feeling next day


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2016)

Just smoked an Exo hash mixed wi amo haze bud in a spliff an it's put mi on mi ass lol got loads to do and don't even wanna leave house ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2016)

Got in at 7 feel ropey as fuck. Should be trimming and that can gtf. Proper struggling with everything of late.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

mix yaself a nice gin martini Don, get on the cano


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2016)

popped out for a few pints of ale meself, just back now,time for a joint n some grub


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> popped out for a few pints of ale meself, just back now,time for a joint n some grub


good sesh mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> mix yaself a nice gin martini Don, get on the cano


Smoked a baccy mix joint at about 7 and it flipped my nut after not smoking owt for a week or so. Might have been a baccy rush but it spun me out.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Smoked a baccy mix joint at about 7 and it flipped my nut after not smoking owt for a week or so. Might have been a baccy rush but it spun me out.


man, don't let women trouble compromise your standards wtf is tobacco


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> good sesh mate?


Was literally just 2 pints in between running bits about lol, but yeah good beer,nice quiet pub etc, hows it going with you n your firewater? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> man, don't let women trouble compromise your standards wtf is tobacco


I know man fallen right off the wagon and rolled down the hill.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Was literally just 2 pints in between running bits about lol, but yeah good beer,nice quiet pub etc, hows it going with you n your firewater? lol


lol im into the research stage its hundred times easier than growing grade, drinking a fair bit of scotch ffs can never hope to compete, so its all about purifying the shit to sweet ethanol imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know man fallen right off the wagon and rolled down the hill.


been there man but not from booze current mrs pulled me out, previous one threw me in, women, fascinating creatures ffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

nice stone on watch


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 23, 2016)

deffo need to be stoned to watch 5mins of that mate lol got a fucking bad toothache need some decent painkillers these poxy codeine/paracetamol shite aint worth a cup of cold piss....


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> deffo need to be stoned to watch 5mins of that mate lol got a fucking bad toothache need some decent painkillers these poxy codeine/paracetamol shite aint worth a cup of cold piss....


pliers after vods, I need to pull one out myself


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> pliers after vods, I need to pull one out myself


thinking that meself Z thats all the fucking dentist gonna do... minus the vods and i hate them numbing injections aint the the needles that dont bother me but that numbing n carnt feel ya face shit does me nut in, vod,coke n pliers me thinks lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thinking that meself Z thats all the fucking dentist gonna do... minus the vods and i hate them numbing injections aint the the needles that dont bother me but that numbing n carnt feel ya face shit does me nut in, vod,coke n pliers me thinks lol


I cant go to em, but I need to, fukkers, keep putting it off


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2016)

Had a molar pulled last month hurt like fk had an abcess on it too man
Nothing like toothache it's a bitch!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Had a molar pulled last month hurt like fk had an abcess on it too man
> Nothing like toothache it's a bitch!


yeah its shit mate, think i got a hole in the tooth needs filling gonna go dentist mon if they dont sort it then its some gear,booze n pliers lol


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2016)

I rang emergency me I couldn't bare it no longer lol from call to tooth out was about 50 min they dont fk around in that emergency dept lol
My half brother cut his tooth out when he was younger with a scalpel pliers and benzocaine and it got infected and was a fkn mess lmao he lost 6 teeth cause of the infection the silly twat


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 23, 2016)

makka said:


> I rang emergency me I couldn't bare it no longer lol from call to tooth out was about 50 min they dont fk around in that emergency dept lol
> My half brother cut his tooth out when he was younger with a scalpel pliers and benzocaine and it got infected and was a fkn mess lmao he lost 6 teeth cause of the infection the silly twat


lol fucking el makka thats abit rough mate, dunno bout cutting it out with a scalpal?!? theres a emergency dentist at the hosp up here but they useless, was different in london tho was much the same was up there quicktime and they had it out quick but made ya sign some form incase they fucked it up lol think they trainee dentist or something was at a major london hosp tho.

if its still giving me ag 2mora might give the emergency a go but pretty shore it aint infected yet!


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2016)

Haha that's my step bro 4 ya he was fkd lol he 42 now and no teeth all false lol he went through a lot of ag with them tho all his life he did brush to but ate nowt but toffees and drink tea wi bare sugar in 
Aye I'd get mi self up hozi like ya said enough to string up if u don't get it sorted that shit


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2016)

Watching that narcos it's not too bad


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Watching that narcos it's not too bad


narcos was quality mate i really enjoyed it, you ever seen them doc cocaine cowboys 1 n 2?

griselda blanco was mental lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> deffo need to be stoned to watch 5mins of that mate lol got a fucking bad toothache need some decent painkillers these poxy codeine/paracetamol shite aint worth a cup of cold piss....


Do a cold water extraction to get the codeine


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 24, 2016)

Rhodogil (only 125mg)

Will clear any toothache abscess in a matter of hours. This tooth anti-biotic has saved me like no tomorrow. 3 a day but double dose the first 2 pills. 

But, can you walk into a UK pharmacy and buy it over the counter? It only costs a couple of €.

Or just go to your local club and have a good session. Some guy (from Wales) last night won a few cups so I smoked his.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

some local from wales!? musta been good shit lol.

been chopping some plemon this after.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Those are some nice looking buds.

Do you really hang your buds to dry next to the light? In case you didn't know, light degrades THC very quickly when the plants are fresh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks, they are next to the light but it won't be going on anymore. it's more for the extraction.

Any scientific proof of that Rolli, i've done it plenty before and my bud is just fine. mind you that was above the lights not directly under them like that pic above. There's plenty threads saying that it should be done in the dark but i've yet to see a scientific answer as to why it should degrade the thc. just because I've cut their root supply off.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 24, 2016)

went for a golden cure (after seeing mohican mention it) on one of my smaller plants. and that one, sun dried w fan leaves intact within a greenhouse, was the tastiest. I'd expect any light to degrade it some, but perhaps it has favorable effects- on quicker curing, or the terpines, w the filtered sun and fresh air at least. sure beats bringing outdoors plants inside


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 24, 2016)

this is what I'm concerned about w the stress of re-vegging altering a keeper plant:

_*Epigenics* is the study, in the field of genetics, of cellular and physiological phenotypic traitvariations that are caused by *external or environmental factors that switch genes on and off *and affect how cells read genes instead of being caused by changes in the DNAsequence. Hence, epigenetic research seeks to describe dynamic alterations in the transcriptional potential of a cell. These alterations may or may not be heritable, although the use of the term "epigenetic" to describe processes that are not heritable is controversial. Unlike genetics based on changes to the DNA sequence (the genotype), the changes in gene expression or cellular phenotype of epigenetics have other causes, thus use of the prefix epi- (Greek: επί- over, outside of, around)._


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah and he shook his or rather threshed it to get just the trich heads and it was stellar he said.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> this is what I'm concerned about w the stress of re-vegging altering a keeper plant:
> 
> _*Epigenics* is the study, in the field of genetics, of cellular and physiological phenotypic traitvariations that are caused by *external or environmental factors that switch genes on and off *and affect how cells read genes instead of being caused by changes in the DNAsequence. Hence, epigenetic research seeks to describe dynamic alterations in the transcriptional potential of a cell. These alterations may or may not be heritable, although the use of the term "epigenetic" to describe processes that are not heritable is controversial. Unlike genetics based on changes to the DNA sequence (the genotype), the changes in gene expression or cellular phenotype of epigenetics have other causes, thus use of the prefix epi- (Greek: επί- over, outside of, around)._


for the initial period yes the plant would grow funky looking cells while it changes back to veg but the end product of the same plant cloned or re flowered out is 100% the same. ime anyway or there would be no clone only strains. they'd have all morphed.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thanks, they are next to the light but it won't be going on anymore. it's more for the extraction.
> 
> Any scientific proof of that Rolli, i've done it plenty before and my bud is just fine. mind you that was above the lights not directly under them like that pic above. There's plenty threads saying that it should be done in the dark but i've yet to see a scientific answer as to why it should degrade the thc. just because I've cut their root supply off.


Good question, Man. It's something that is in every cultivation book. I've just always taken it as gospel. I've also wondered about growers who dry their bud outdoors, usually under a roof or shade, but still out in the daylight. Terpenes are developed mostly during the cure, so maybe the light helps to develop them, but I think they develop just as well in the dark if given time. I'll have to check Marijuana Botany.

Leaving the fan leaves on the plant during drying extends the drying time, just the same as drying the plant whole, because of the moisture of the leaves and main stem. That slow drying is essentially the start of the curing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

That's just it I believe time, light oxygen and probably heat would eventually impact on THC as it does on most once living organisms, but I just can't see it happening to a high degree over the course of a day or two. 

the drying process can be done fast to a point and then it must be slowed to cure or it's going to taste of hay forever. take for instance the guerrilla technique of sweating the buds for around 72 hours then drying. be interested in seeing anything you can turn up Rolli.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

Moroccans have been drying their harvests outdoor for decades (longer I am sure). They make some dam tasty hash.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Good question, Man. It's something that is in every cultivation book. I've just always taken it as gospel. I've also wondered about growers who dry their bud outdoors, usually under a roof or shade, but still out in the daylight. Terpenes are developed mostly during the cure, so maybe the light helps to develop them, but I think they develop just as well in the dark if given time. I'll have to check Marijuana Botany.
> 
> Leaving the fan leaves on the plant during drying extends the drying time, just the same as drying the plant whole, because of the moisture of the leaves and main stem. That slow drying is essentially the start of the curing.


I'm sorry for questionING ur answer but I'd assumed the terp profile if anything cures over time rather than develop after chop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Good question, Man. It's something that is in every cultivation book. I've just always taken it as gospel. I've also wondered about growers who dry their bud outdoors, usually under a roof or shade, but still out in the daylight. Terpenes are developed mostly during the cure, so maybe the light helps to develop them, but I think they develop just as well in the dark if given time. I'll have to check Marijuana Botany.
> 
> Leaving the fan leaves on the plant during drying extends the drying time, just the same as drying the plant whole, because of the moisture of the leaves and main stem. That slow drying is essentially the start of the curing.


We bitch about him all the time but in fairness I bet his crops dialed in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's just it I believe time, light oxygen and probably heat would eventually impact on THC as it does on most once living organisms, but I just can't see it happening to a high degree over the course of a day or two.
> 
> the drying process can be done fast to a point and then it must be slowed to cure or it's going to taste of hay forever. take for instance the guerrilla technique of sweating the buds for around 72 hours then drying. be interested in seeing anything you can turn up Rolli.


He pretty much explained my arguments for rolling points


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

pretty sure I've seen pics at some point and they were fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He pretty much explained my arguments for rolling points


say what lad? lost me


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 24, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Good question, Man. It's something that is in every cultivation book. I've just always taken it as gospel. I've also wondered about growers who dry their bud outdoors, usually under a roof or shade, but still out in the daylight. Terpenes are developed mostly during the cure, so maybe the light helps to develop them, but I think they develop just as well in the dark if given time. I'll have to check Marijuana Botany.
> 
> Leaving the fan leaves on the plant during drying extends the drying time, just the same as drying the plant whole, because of the moisture of the leaves and main stem. That slow drying is essentially the start of the curing.


since you are here................what is the big thing with trading n shit on this site? Why is it so massively frowned on? Surely you cant believe the old shit of " if you allow trading on your website YOU can somehow be prosecuted for it??

honest question btw, we all wonder......


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone reckon a 6" rvk 700cfm is enough to pull through 2 6" cool hoods and 6" carbon filter 710cfm then out the room cause I just bought them in readiness for summer and I hope I ain't waisted my money lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some local from wales!? musta been good shit lol.
> 
> been chopping some plemon this after.
> View attachment 3664739 View attachment 3664740


It was alright. Can't say it was bad can I when he just went and won a load of cups for it. However I've been invited back down there tonight and I'm not going, I'd rather try your Plemon flowers tbh. He's prob going away for getting caught producing RSO on a suspended sentence. Told me he had court coming up. It's a shame, criminal in fact if he was actually making oil for patients.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol was the example bad or just not to your taste. 

Its all just lines in the sand ultimately but on a suspended he should know better. Not like they don't have better to do.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It was alright. Can't say it was bad can I when he just went and won a load of cups for it. However I've been invited back down there tonight and I'm not going, I'd rather try your Plemon flowers tbh. He's prob going away for getting caught producing RSO on a suspended sentence. Told me he had court coming up. It's a shame, criminal in fact if he was actually making oil for patients.


Would they happen to be from ugorg? I know they just took a few cups I've just done their premier sweet didn't find anything special got a really nice disco biscuit pheno tho


----------



## TopDogTHC (Apr 24, 2016)

Yo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Anyone reckon a 6" rvk 700cfm is enough to pull through 2 6" cool hoods and 6" carbon filter 710cfm then out the room cause I just bought them in readiness for summer and I hope I ain't waisted my money lol


it'll be pushed to it's limits IF we have another long hot spell.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Anyone reckon a 6" rvk 700cfm is enough to pull through 2 6" cool hoods and 6" carbon filter 710cfm then out the room cause I just bought them in readiness for summer and I hope I ain't waisted my money lol


I use an 8 inch fan and a 10inch filter lad with cool tubes. Hottest I get is around 30c in mid summer (and that's on a scorchio day). I think like DOn says you'll struggle with a 6.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

Aye I used 8" with two sixes and it was a struggle for sure, I was trying to force it out an airbrick though haha. Well sick of having to be so stealth this countries fucking shite. now we can do for percy but if you get sloppy you've more worry about some scrote trying to tax you lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol was the example bad or just not to your taste.
> 
> Its all just lines in the sand ultimately but on a suspended he should know better. Not like they don't have better to do.


It's partly me coz I had an accident 2 wks ago and couldn't/can't walk properly. Also getting sick of all this dabbing culture, it's getting too much, even for me. What's wrong with just smoking good old fashioned flowers? it seems we have clubs now particularly for dabbing. And above all, I still say the high is like weed crack. I'm not turning my nose up at the gear, that's just silly. Just seeing extractions and resins taking over. 


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Would they happen to be from ugorg? I know they just took a few cups I've just done their premier sweet didn't find anything special got a really nice disco biscuit pheno tho


Lol 

Because a couple just isn't enough is it ffs?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2016)

morning boys hows it going went out saturday night first time been on piss for ages felt proper rough yesturday didnt get out of bed but just took clones out cloner and it to pots with 1/4 nutes see how they get on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's partly me coz I had an accident 2 wks ago and couldn't/can't walk properly. Also getting sick of all this dabbing culture, it's getting too much, even for me. What's wrong with just smoking good old fashioned flowers? it seems we have clubs now particularly for dabbing. And above all, I still say the high is like weed crack. I'm not turning my nose up at the gear, that's just silly. Just seeing extractions and resins taking over.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


lmao says the lass with half a dozen oil rigs. I can't handle the dabbing lark. haven't the tolerance at all. clubs exclusively for dabbing is just ridiculous imo. I remember being invited to a super duper exclusive after party for the cup in amsterdam last one they held dabbadoo or some shite. we didn't bother going. just the next fad. fair play to those that like it. but i'm in your camp flowers will do me just fine.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao says the lass with half a dozen oil rigs. I can't handle the dabbing lark. haven't the tolerance at all. clubs exclusively for dabbing is just ridiculous imo. I remember being invited to a super duper exclusive after party for the cup in amsterdam last one they held dabbadoo or some shite. we didn't bother going. just the next fad. fair play to those that like it. but i'm in your camp flowers will do me just fine.


Lol, those rigs are in that club. I don't even have one at home. Don't wanna cross that bridge! But I do have extracts at home, just don't do them in the house. 

It's like this, you go to sit down at the table and before they even ask your name they say "Are you a dabber?". Uh, can I not sit if I'm not then? Lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

wonder how they'd take it when i said nah i can't get enough on my finger end I'm always snorting.


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Cheers lads 
As a work around I've got a 4" tt fan spare I'm gonna place it near end of run sucking on a reducer if that makes sense were the airflow is dying off?
Fk splashing out again ffs lol I will just have to Make do


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2016)

ur in the loft dude aswell witch makes it harder in the summer same as my shed its like a fucking green house sun raise over the back and its there all day till 6-7ish


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ur in the loft dude aswell witch makes it harder in the summer same as my shed its like a fucking green house sun raise over the back and its there all day till 6-7ish


Lol yeah I know it's gonna gonna be scorching up there in summer cause we had a couple nice days last week and it jumped from a nice 26 to 35c! I was shocked tbh so I got the cool hoods and Rvk and I've a 5" tt intake fan I'm gonna use to pull cool air from a bedroom that's unused fingers crossed I can deal with 30c in peak summer I be happy with that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd test out the intake from under the eaves first makka, that's where I pull from and mines stayed ok. mind it's no where near summer yet, it's snowed here in the toon today ffs.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol yeah I know it's gonna gonna be scorching up there in summer cause we had a couple nice days last week and it jumped from a nice 26 to 35c! I was shocked tbh so I got the cool hoods and Rvk and I've a 5" tt intake fan I'm gonna use to pull cool air from a bedroom that's unused fingers crossed I can deal with 30c in peak summer I be happy with that


mine used to go to 38 hopen my rvk will keep it down this year mite have to sort a intake out tho witch means drilling another hole in the brick work but mite have to be done lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

game of thrones was good, total fucking sell-out starting season 6 as a tv show before the books out?!? but still was pretty bloody good, gotta be up there with best tv shows ever made.

breaking bad
game of thrones
sopranos
the wire
sons of anarchy

my top 5 anyway.


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Whatever it takes man lol 
Good point don i will have to check that and if it gets really bad I was thinking of putting a cheap ac unit in the spare room 
Looking forward to this grow really gonna try and get my numbers up made nets and all sorts lol


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> game of thrones was good, total fucking sell-out starting season 6 as a tv show before the books out?!? but still was pretty bloody good, gotta be up there with best tv shows ever made.
> 
> breaking bad
> game of thrones
> ...


Sopranos was like the original for me top watch


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Sopranos was like the original for me top watch


yeah bloody good was sopranos, aint many i aint seen tbh lol you ever seen a Australian show called underbelly? each season is a different story all based on true crime storys well worth a watch.

am looking forward to the new peaky blinders aswel that was good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

was just thinking I never answered you about lucifer. it's a yank version with the devil being english. set in LA. well worth a go. am totally not hyped for game of thrones knowing the fat fucker isn't going to finish them before they turn it into tv series. wants to get his finger out does georgey porgy.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

I think ive taken too many psychedilics to enjoy acting, used to love good films scarface being memorable but pacino doensnt look like hes acting even when I was tripping, anything tv and and im ...nah acting/lying lol


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Heard a few mention that peaky blinders will have to check it out later on kodi 
Never seen that aussy show but seen a good few Aussie films they make good crime films very similar crims to English I think


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


>


One of best bits that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Whatever it takes man lol
> Good point don i will have to check that and if it gets really bad I was thinking of putting a cheap ac unit in the spare room
> Looking forward to this grow really gonna try and get my numbers up made nets and all sorts lol


no such thing as a cheap AC unit man, not that i've seen anyways. we'd all have em otherwise lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no such thing as a cheap AC unit man, not that i've seen anyways. we'd all have em otherwise lol


got mine for a ton bnq


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

its running the cunt that costs


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was just thinking I never answered you about lucifer. it's a yank version with the devil being english. set in LA. well worth a go. am totally not hyped for game of thrones knowing the fat fucker isn't going to finish them before they turn it into tv series. wants to get his finger out does georgey porgy.


need something new to watch will have to give it a go, is total bollax about song of ice n fire a proper sell out fair enough i spose must be good to see your story brought to life like that but im shore the extra zillions hes making from it compared to the books helps lol

just reread book 5 and watched season 5 again, the tv show is well done but like most dont really compare to the books read all of em twice now lol them hunger games books are a pretty good read aswel the films are gash n very kiddy but the books where entertaining and quite gory etc.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Heard a few mention that peaky blinders will have to check it out later on kodi
> Never seen that aussy show but seen a good few Aussie films they make good crime films very similar crims to English I think


yeah they are them ozzy crims, the 1st season of underbelly is about the melbourne ecstasy wars really well done and just a entertaining watch, then theres the follow up to season 1 called fat tony n co that was bloody good.

season 3 was real good too n about the dodgy part of sydney and whatnot, n all true.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its running the cunt that costs


extraction was always my issue with getting one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> need something new to watch will have to give it a go, is total bollax about song of ice n fire a proper sell out fair enough i spose must be good to see your story brought to life like that but im shore the extra zillions hes making from it compared to the books helps lol
> 
> just reread book 5 and watched season 5 again, the tv show is well done but like most dont really compare to the books read all of em twice now lol them hunger games books are a pretty good read aswel the films are gash n very kiddy but the books where entertaining and quite gory etc.


yeah I'm in two minds about bothering with it tbh. he gets paid either way, and I spose he will have negotiated some input into the storyline. If the bloke had attended a few less showbiz events and sat and wrote the books I would be down for sure. sign of the times, fuck I'm a reet grumpy old bastard. can't half tell it's monday.


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its running the cunt that costs


Yeah what are they like 2000kwh or somat? 
Might just get buckets of ice and a fan lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

the poke's spin off series adverts have been quite funny for GOT


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah they are them ozzy crims, the 1st season of underbelly is about the melbourne ecstasy wars really well done and just a entertaining watch, then theres the follow up to season 1 called fat tony n co that was bloody good.
> 
> season 3 was real good too n about the dodgy part of sydney and whatnot, n all true.


Gonna start from beginning tonight and chill wi a spliff n mst lol fkd tbh these kids av run me wild for 3 days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll be finishing trimming, really forgotten how much fun it is....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2016)

thats a diy thread some where he uses a cool box with a fan and ice


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> thats a diy thread some where he uses a cool box with a fan and ice


Lol fk that imagine the upkeep then dumping water he must have some time on his hands that lad


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Gonna start from beginning tonight and chill wi a spliff n mst lol fkd tbh these kids av run me wild for 3 days


got me mate dropping me of a Q of exo soon, aint had a joint in ages will destroy me, spliff n mst lol nice, could do with a oxy n few vals to top of me spliff meself lol

yeah they worth a watch them underbelly series especially if ya like your true crime etc


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll be finishing trimming, really forgotten how much fun it is....


The sore fingers are great man! Ha
U got lots don or just a few 
Kills my neck off trimming does


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'll be finishing trimming, really forgotten how much fun it is....


get a lil half of proper in don helps ease the trimming pain a little....


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 25, 2016)

yeh man but cheaper then aircon lol


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> got me mate dropping me of a Q of exo soon, aint had a joint in ages will destroy me, spliff n mst lol nice, could do with a oxy n few vals to top of me spliff meself lol
> 
> yeah they worth a watch them underbelly series especially if ya like your true crime etc


Could do wi a few vals mi self I might make an order off that hulled benzo boss on dm next few I think 
Least ya got a nice smoke man just had t pay 35 for an 8th that Amos I hate payin for weed it's horrible


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Could do wi a few vals mi self I might make an order off that hulled benzo boss on dm next few I think
> Least ya got a nice smoke man just had t pay 35 for an 8th that Amos I hate payin for weed it's horrible


had a order of that hulkedbenzoboss just before nuc went down, they legit vals and next day delivery, thats the vendor thats selling the roofies aswel but expensive think 5 are 60quid or 15 a single! are 2mg tho and legit pharmacy stuff.


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah he's pricey but I've had 2 orders with him and both came quick n legit crescent so I don't mind a lil extra


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

the aircon only goes on if ambient goes over 30 so since I run at night I dont need it cept on really hot days for the night (our day) temps to go down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> The sore fingers are great man! Ha
> U got lots don or just a few
> Kills my neck off trimming does


just two left but the house is already stinking and the ex is due in a couple hours so am just playing it safe for a bit and going to do it after she's away. it's the sitting in the cupboard cramped up trying to do it that's the pisser. it's only 3x3 with enought to stand or put a chair in at one side. 


1stblood...... said:


> get a lil half of proper in don helps ease the trimming pain a little....


nah, i need me dollar to hoy as a deposit down on the next place, am playing it safe til the weekend, got a mate over from sweden, used to live in the bar with me n the lads, it's going to be a messy bank hol so i'm just keeping myself calm til friday then it's on. I've a wedding do to attend and I'm sposed to be moving that weekend but i doubt anyone will be free to help or the temporary gaff will be ready so... think the orders up to a half oz already


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2016)

I love those crescent vals man...they're probably my fav diaz


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

sisters mate just gave her this, somebody obvs seriously fucked up a crop lol hmmm seed casings lol carnt moan for nowt tho i spose.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

Hash run imminent?

Weather up here fuckin nuts today. it's beaming sunshine about 8c and hail stoning like fuck


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> sisters mate just gave her this, somebody obvs seriously fucked up a crop lol hmmm seed casings lol carnt moan for nowt tho i spose.
> 
> View attachment 3665588


set up a seed company with that lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hash run imminent?
> 
> Weather up here fuckin nuts today. it's beaming sunshine about 8c and hail stoning like fuck


they aint really got a clue mate, i said to hash or extract it but no doubt they will sit there n pick all apart n smoke the shell casings lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> they aint really got a clue mate, i said to hash or extract it but no doubt they will sit there n pick all apart n smoke the shell casings lol


Hmmm snap crackle and cough lmao


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

they lighting the roads up there with Gavitas? outdoor grow Geordie style?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hmmm snap crackle and cough lmao


hmmm niiice lol remember in me youth smoking a seeded bit of brickweed or 2 that stench of a burning seed arrrrghh, spose it couldnt have been much worse than some the soapbar tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> they lighting the roads up there with Gavitas? outdoor grow Geordie style?


Lmao not out in hail stones man. Greenhouse probably.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> hmmm niiice lol remember in me youth smoking a seeded bit of brickweed or 2 that stench of a burning seed arrrrghh, spose it couldnt have been much worse than some the soapbar tho lol


Ruins the whole joint but aye better than bits of plastic and sump oil


----------



## makka (Apr 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> they aint really got a clue mate, i said to hash or extract it but no doubt they will sit there n pick all apart n smoke the shell casings lol


Nothing smells worse then burnt shell it literally makes my eyes water


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2016)

makka said:


> Nothing smells worse then burnt shell it literally makes my eyes water


burning pubic hair when smoking hash does


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 25, 2016)

All you dry trimmers need to get ya sen a trimtray they're bangin


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2016)

Caught a fair bit their ghetts ya wouldn't think ya drop that trimming


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2016)

@theslipperbandit let me know if ya can see it dude right up ur street https://video-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/13074683_105112259895434_165458841_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InYzXzQyNl9jcmZfMjNfbWFpbl8zLjBfc2QifQ==&oh=bb7dcf90425b1701893da8dd34498282&oe=571F6E1E

as ur saying gose it aint rape if shes dead


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

#Necrofuntimes on a Tuesday lunchtime. hahahaa


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone that says a freshly dead body can't give u crabs is talking ahit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2016)

whats better then haven lunch seeing #necrofuntimes


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone that says a freshly dead body can't give u crabs is talking ahit


From experience? Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2016)

Of course


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2016)

Just how we like it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2016)

cold and stiff ?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 26, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton  Plemon have been planted ... here goes


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2016)

was that the fem as freebies ? or you buy the regs ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Rock n roll lad everyone's are looking great so far


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> @Don Gin and Ton  Plemon have been planted ... here goes


just tried ringing you went straight to answer phone ya shithead.....lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Will do if I'm sat in the barbers chair knob end


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Am near out of battery giz a half hour. I'll be at home. Mind if your after going halfers on a house in not ringing back haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Will do if I'm sat in the barbers chair knob end


was that to me don? i was ringing robbiep lol? confused.com lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> was that the fem as freebies ? or you buy the regs ?


i got fem freebies and regs mate along with some dog regs


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> was that to me don? i was ringing robbiep lol? confused.com lol


sorry man im a fucking stoner , kids knocked phone on floor ages ago , i picked it up but forgot to turn it on LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> was that to me don? i was ringing robbiep lol? confused.com lol


Hahah don't take much tho eh. Thought you meant me I had a call while I was getting my bonce sharpened


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahah don't take much tho eh. Thought you meant me I had a call while I was getting my bonce sharpened


it dont mate lol i wangled a night off n already wrecko lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 26, 2016)

RobbieP said:


> i got fem freebies and regs mate along with some dog regs


nice i planted my cq48 5/5 popped so see what happens lol only had 1 plem so dont wanna waste it lol ill wait till i got a bigger room


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol u on the sauce 1stblood might be good laugh later on then might get the med box out mi self


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol u on the sauce 1stblood might be good laugh later on then might get the med box out mi self


the exo was a day late but seeing as its free carnt grumble so told the missus im out for the night to have a smoke lol, necked a half bot bit of naughty n gonna chill with the exo bloody mashed n looking to chew a ear or 2 of lol but robbies ignoring me, puks is having his dins, drags is working n dons insulting me for no reason lolol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahah don't take much tho eh. Thought you meant me I had a call while I was getting my bonce sharpened


stop thinking your important , he wants me !!!!! LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2016)

About finished my first beer of the day....Kingsday / Koningsdag tomorrow here....national holiday. Weathers shite though so all those plonkers on boats will get soaking.
Slainte
DST


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2016)

Fireballs.....at 7 weeks florres


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

was on the site the other day having a look D 26 quid for a fekking t-shirt?!? lol

quick Q mate is that you in toke n talk on the pic of yaself thread with dst t-shirt? always imagined you as a old angry scot lol looking fresh in the pic lmao


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> All you dry trimmers need to get ya sen a trimtray they're bangin View attachment 3666027


what ya gonna do with that ghet will you rosin it? or just press it into kief hash?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> was on the site the other day having a look D 26 quid for a fekking t-shirt?!? lol
> 
> quick Q mate is that you in toke n talk on the pic of yaself thread with dst t-shirt? always imagined you as a old angry scot lol looking fresh in the pic lmao


Haha ah think we've sold about 1 eh them T-shirts. Thing is they were no cheapn to make. The printing on them was well pricey so 26 is actually under the normal resale value....believe it or not. Wait till you see the BB socks...15.99 a pair lol.
And nah man. That ain't me in the pic. My mates doing those T-shirts for our gangs 30th anniversary...the gang was called DST. Fitba casual scum, that was us back in the day.
There's pics and interviews with me on YouTube at the HTCC....I am far more fresh faced 

Or search for Secret Cup Tenerife on YouTube.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 26, 2016)

way too wrecked for this time of night been behaving for too long lol laters peeps time to chill n stop with me giberish...


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2016)

That hotdogs looks nice DST top job....bit of naughty on a school night ay rambo haha its wank sitting there watching telly when it's all gone ain't it I've not had any of that for ages now just stoned 24/7....I'm not sure what to do with that kief I'm thinking of mixing it all up and tryna make a little temple ball either that or keep it how it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

hahah fuckin ell, looks like something you'd find down the back of a bog lol my shit sparkles too but only if i eats the glitter.

nice amount man, how much you have to trim to get that dry sift?

I need to keep me bonce straight so am only doing the wreck at the weekend as I've a mate over from sweden and several functions to do. My pal phones this after and says we'll need enough for three days I'll cover it. I'll be back in hiding again monday wondering why i do it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2016)

Enuf for 3 days ay haha you lot will.be walking around like Tony Montana lmao be some hangover that like go big or go home ay....that's the sift off the glue about 9 oz to get that no extra work just trim ..got about the same amount off the rest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm still in two minds but it'll probably end up being a Q to a half, running out would be fatal. one of the events is a wedding evening do aswell ffs it's going to be messy.

much sift you reckon's there?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeh running out would be killer you'd be phoning around like mad heads lol..I've only.got about 6g it's all nice n clean tho got it jarred up and sitting in the fridge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

By the third day I reckon we'll struggle to get it up our beaks man. I'm going to try and not kick the arse out of it. Famous last words...

6g eh, you gonna process it or smoke asnit is?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2016)

Aye it can get a bit much like but if your getting fired up on booze you need it to see you thru the night, well I would or I'd be asleep by 7pm haha...I dunno man been thinking of pressing it and making a cannoli temple ball but it looks pretty how it is so myt just keep it that way decisions of a stoner ay lol


----------



## makka (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks a lot more than 6g man pictures can be decieving tho I thought the was about 20g or somat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah a cannoli would be my choice, and aye seeing as all I tend to drink I high % IPA the odd pick up is a must, gets to be a fine balance by mid morning. A joint does weird shit to me at that point.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2016)

Haha Yeh a fat joint after a skin full makes me spin out balancing on a whitey material


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2016)

Some 9 week Exo I did
 
Lovely flav to it


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2016)

Last bud too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 27, 2016)

nice mine will be in flower by end of the week


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2016)

makka said:


> Some 9 week Exo I did
> View attachment 3667032
> Lovely flav to it


what ec u running on the exo man?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2016)

im lovin the yeti og such a nice tight structured plant, 10 main heads and some decent 2 nds, even third tier is dope not schwag, fukin beautiful thing cept its got thrips, cunting things spoiling my aesthetics, gonna smash 10 oz off it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 27, 2016)

Cam copies of hardcore Henry are out..yessss


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 27, 2016)

captain jacks with spinosad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2016)

Glad the yetis doing well for ya zeddd she deffo needs that long veg..how's the unrooted cuts doing u got? Hey don I decided to press it up today made me sen a temple ball I've been gazing at the cunt most of the day it's gonna be hard to tear a piece off it


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what ec u running on the exo man?


Good eye Z 2 of the plants got N tox With all the heat issues I was having


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Glad the yetis doing well for ya zeddd she deffo needs that long veg..how's the unrooted cuts doing u got? Hey don I decided to press it up today made me sen a temple ball I've been gazing at the cunt most of the day it's gonna be hard to tear a piece off itView attachment 3667516View attachment 3667517 View attachment 3667519


looks like planet X, how fkin long did it take to roll that lol, very nice needs some opium running thru it imo


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2016)

makka said:


> Good eye Z 2 of the plants got N tox With all the heat issues I was having


did u enjoy growin it man its a marmite grow ime


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> looks like planet X, how fkin long did it take to roll that lol, very nice needs some opium running thru it imo


Haha an old work mate said the best hash he ever had was in Singapore he said it was full of opium you could see all white in it lol..only took about 10 mins mate rolled it with a glass bottle full of boiling water re press 3 times then roll into a ball


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone heard from mg?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Anyone heard from mg?


no wheres he at, hulks a bit quiet too?


----------



## makka (Apr 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> did u enjoy growin it man its a marmite grow ime


Was a delight man nice n easy never tookem past 1.4 ec believe it or not and 0.3 of that was water and calmag but despite the heat she was still tasty and dense After a week n half ish cure 
I'm running her again 4 under 600 in cool hoods this round and 4 lemon skunk I'm very happy to have again


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2016)

nice to grow summin dif tbh, still working on a meth for the gg4, lanky cunt but omfg is it worth the dogs breakfast of a grow it gives, im lsting the tip around the pot edge so it just flips up heads this veg cycle


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2016)

I've drilled holes around the tops of my pots and tied down all the branches on the glue and it loves it mate plenty of topping and stem pinching makes her bush out ta fuck she likes strong feed and calmag too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2016)

And Yeh there's too much cheese around here now it's nice to have that something different people want it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 27, 2016)

Stupid wank phones pgp app won't read the pgp public keys when I copy from the new orbot browser I'm using since the others gone now so I'm gonna have to get all this shit installed on the laptop when I've the chance n generate a new key n what not...want to get 500 of those 3mg xanax for 320e!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Glad the yetis doing well for ya zeddd she deffo needs that long veg..how's the unrooted cuts doing u got? Hey don I decided to press it up today made me sen a temple ball I've been gazing at the cunt most of the day it's gonna be hard to tear a piece off itView attachment 3667516View attachment 3667517 View attachment 3667519


Belter that lad, nice marble of fuck you right up haha I'm looking forward to my trim drying, i've that much popcorn and fluff I should have a decent lumper too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

I was just thinking is that glue worth the fanny on. it just did it's own thing in my run. LST'd branches almost back to straight again by time it finished. unruly bitch. smokes definitely worth it though it's way past my tolerance lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)

getting my mouth watering again with all this glue talk


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was just thinking is that glue worth the fanny on. it just did it's own thing in my run. LST'd branches almost back to straight again by time it finished. unruly bitch. smokes definitely worth it though it's way past my tolerance lol


Cheers Don making that lil bit of hash has made we wanna get some screens and that..aye the glue is a beast man I've found if you tie the branches down tho it turns her into a nice round bush as u say lst doesn't keep her down I've topped the fuck out of em too, only just flipped but they're looking a lot better than my last run already so fingers crossed...the smokes a bit of a whirlwind ain't it haha think I got about 6 drags into my morning joint yesterday and felt smashed could.of put it down....I didn't tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers Don making that lil bit of hash has made we wanna get some screens and that..aye the glue is a beast man I've found if you tie the branches down tho it turns her into a nice round bush as u say lst doesn't keep her down I've topped the fuck out of em too, only just flipped but they're looking a lot better than my last run already so fingers crossed...the smokes a bit of a whirlwind ain't it haha think I got about 6 drags into my morning joint yesterday and felt smashed could.of put it down....I didn't tho


whats the flowering time on it m8 and what the yields like ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can be taken from 8 but best to let it go 9 or 10, this nxt lots going 10 and she's a high yeilder too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers Don making that lil bit of hash has made we wanna get some screens and that..aye the glue is a beast man I've found if you tie the branches down tho it turns her into a nice round bush as u say lst doesn't keep her down I've topped the fuck out of em too, only just flipped but they're looking a lot better than my last run already so fingers crossed...the smokes a bit of a whirlwind ain't it haha think I got about 6 drags into my morning joint yesterday and felt smashed could.of put it down....I didn't tho


The sample that came with the snip fairy, had me in bits. I had to sit down, logged into work emails looked at them and marked all unread and fucked them off for an hour. totally incapacitated but pleasantly.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2016)

doing my last run of exo for a while, running glue yeti an hopefully chemdawg and db if they root


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

i found a few Chemband in my stash the other day, from so long back I can't remember who gifted them. should be good shit. how does the chem smell? fuel or sour or?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

..zeddds dropping exo?WHAT DA FUCK


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

I always thought Psycho the better of the two myself.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)

must be good if zedds given up the exo lol


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 28, 2016)

Any pics of gg4


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

Well mines only in veg atm but it's a challenge to keep her restrained. ..keep having to apply more duct tape n zip ties lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> doing my last run of exo for a while, running glue yeti an hopefully chemdawg and db if they root


Bout time I say haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i found a few Chemband in my stash the other day, from so long back I can't remember who gifted them. should be good shit. how does the chem smell? fuel or sour or?


Im not sure how the chem smells tho the fella who gave it me said it didn't smell that much when growing but when he chopped it, it stunk like no other I'm looking forward to it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well mines only in veg atm but it's a challenge to keep her restrained. ..keep having to apply more duct tape n zip ties lmao


Drill holes and use string man its the best method I've found for strapping em back and u can a just em every couple of days they love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Im not sure how the chem smells tho the fella who gave it me said it didn't smell that much when growing but when he chopped it, it stunk like no other I'm looking forward to it man


I've heard similar tales. everyone seems to think it's a reeker


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeh it's suppose to be potent too, he also said 11 weeks is best he chopped at 10 and said could of gone with another week...it's the chemdog D I have


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

Didn't know there was an A,B or C tbh fella. heard of pre 91 I think. is it basically like Exo, everyone's had a pop at making S1's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

just read up on seedfinder. who the fuck buys an oz for $500


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)

fuck knows but ill sell the cunt some for 400


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just read up on seedfinder. who the fuck buys an oz for $500


Lol I know that was fucking years ago too must of been some good shit...there's the full lowdown of the story on an Adam Dunn show on youtube they get chem on the phone and he breaks it all down and clears it up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

Got pissed off with the pgp razz so hit up a clearnet contact n bish bash bosh 65e later 100 clonazepam on it way lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

PGP is a right fanny on, I've never bothered with it. hardly like we're the cocaine cowboys ya know.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

I've always used it n tbh I'd be 2 para to order on the dn without it.

The clearnet has all the script meds a boy could want and it's half the trouble just not as big a selection as with the dn.I find if I buy coins I always get a fair bit when I do n just go on a little drug shopping spree.just thought a few vals would do me but the lad only had 1000s of 10mg n 100 of the .5mg so I said I'd kick myself if I got the .5 n I didn't think they were strong enough so got the 100 2mg n I've grown quite attached to the clomazapam..she lasts longer n she's the same high imo.first time I took em I'd 2 n didn't feel feck all but when my tolerance went down I took 2 n shed me well cozy...just gotta remember MODERATION this time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

me and moderation were never good mates tbf. good luck lax don't go off the deep end again man.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah I've never been able to moderate but I suppose I'm never 2 old to learn lmao the 100 will assure that it's a shallow end at most.
last time I was buying 70+ boxes n that was just silly looking back how I'd eat a strip with no bother...just wanna build up a little med stash for when I'm hungover n shit...just gotta hold onto em this time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

...on that note...gotta get me some of those silver bars now n get this party started


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

lmao man after me own heart you lax. I've not touched a cowie for a good month and a half now. lol seems like ages til you say month and a half haha. next one should rip my swede to bits. I'll have to join a new market first. pain in bollocks that. mind you my order I thought wouldn't arrive did the other night. I FE'd but expected them not to fulfill it as they hadn't marked it shipped. musta got lucky.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

Dream markets alright...not had a problem yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

Usual vendors about aye?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

A good few are there..all the good lads are anyways but ukbenzo is gone n hed like 500 2mg xanax for like 320 but bandit brothers have the 2.5/3mg green xanax for much the same price so no love lost.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

Lol bit much pomps. 

I'm well sick trapesed all the way into toon soaked through in the rain and snow, jujitsus cancelled the geezer at the counter's forgot to give us me change which I've just noticed £4 bar down & soaked for nowt. Away for a split linkeys and a few jars with the boys tuck it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> A good few are there..all the good lads are anyways but ukbenzo is gone n hed like 500 2mg xanax for like 320 but bandit brothers have the 2.5/3mg green xanax for much the same price so no love lost.


Not tried xanax like sounds like I'd like em too much. Green & 2.5-3mg sounds like knock offs man, be careful. Never heard of mg spread on proper pharma.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2016)

shoulda fought back little cunts those thais


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2016)

Evening , hope everyone is good . 7weeks living with new bird now . Been seeing her 5-6 months ,met her after that horror bag slut-slave Ho !. But now I'm living with her ,& noticing her feet & bits of blubber ,I'm having second thoughts . That & I got no were to grow ,fucked right off ! Lost job Friday coz I had 4 days off with kidney stones ..that & I threw a table at the manager ! Fooking sucked right off .on the bright side , I had a bit of nice smoke on weekend , not smoked for a long time , needed to chill big stylee .


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Evening , hope everyone is good . 7weeks living with new bird now . Been seeing her 5-6 months ,met her after that horror bag slut-slave Ho !. But now I'm living with her ,& noticing her feet & bits of blubber ,I'm having second thoughts . That & I got no were to grow ,fucked right off ! Lost job Friday coz I had 4 days off with kidney stones ..that & I threw a table at the manager ! Fooking sucked right off .on the bright side , I had a bit of nice smoke on weekend , not smoked for a long time , needed to chill big stylee .


rockin a new sig there baz lol good to hear shits calmed down for you, hope u manage to get a grow on soon man


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2016)

Been at the grow spot all day man worn out from crouching in that fkn attic backs wrecked all in the name of ganja lol
Shot of the new lights up 
 
Really can't wait to get this next one rocking now just waiting on 3 extraction fans and a cf then it's complete
Decided to link all lights together including veg cooltube and pushing it out the edge of roof as done said it worked for him and saves me cutting holes and shit


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> rockin a new sig there baz lol good to hear shits calmed down for you, hope u manage to get a grow on soon man


Thank you Z,hope u & yours are all good man.it has calmed mate, but I'm not happy .ah well , at least she doesn't look like a bull dog chewing a wasp &she's sex mad & up for owt !!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol bit much pomps.
> it.


Haha true tho m8


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2016)

Christiania today :/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 28, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Christiania today :/


What the fuck is that about ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 28, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> What the fuck is that about ?


 police raid on the market maybe?


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it's that Christiana free town in Copenhagen


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> What the fuck is that about ?


Straight from the police school task force. Its 2 days in a row theyve been coming in and taking out individuals. A few weeks ago a big ring got busted. 13 people in a ton of hash import case thing. Maybe its connected.
But coming in like that beating up bystanders and regular folks just walking about is extreme and one of the photographers is still in the hospital.
Its taking place right next to where i did my drop of :O Like 20 meters. Actually see the both at one point. 
I think Denmark will be last to legalize even though weve had the biggest open market running for decades.. 
F'cking gestapo! Aint even grown beard yet but packing brutality :/


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> Straight from the police school task force. Its 2 days in a row theyve been coming in and taking out individuals. A few weeks ago a big ring got busted. 13 people in a ton of hash import case thing. Maybe its connected.
> But coming in like that beating up bystanders and regular folks just walking about is extreme and one of the photographers is still in the hospital.
> Its taking place right next to where i did my drop of :O Like 20 meters. Actually see the both at one point.
> I think Denmark will be last to legalize even though weve had the biggest open market running for decades..
> F'cking gestapo! Aint even grown beard yet but packing brutality :/


should be good for biz put the prices up after that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Not tried xanax like sounds like I'd like em too much. Green & 2.5-3mg sounds like knock offs man, be careful. Never heard of mg spread on proper pharma.


Dude,about 95% of the prescription meds u get on the dn are fakes...you've just to find the gem n stick with that.they're definitely pressed by some lad but the reviews have been consistent on dosage and tint but as always thw looks don't bother me I want knock out product n xanax powder is super cheap so I w I uldnt blame em..if id a scales that's a few grand n a quality press I'd get at it..but unfortunately I was so hung over this morning I be to have a double vodka n coke for breakfast...fuckin impulsive behaviour lads.planned to go home last night then old staff members were going to Spain for a few months so I "cleaned the lines"long story short I cell in the door at 7am n I'm definitely in the dog house


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude,about 95% of the prescription meds u get on the dn are fakes...you've just to find the gem n stick with that.they're definitely pressed by some lad but the reviews have been consistent on dosage and tint but as always thw looks don't bother me I want knock out product n xanax powder is super cheap so I w I uldnt blame em..if id a scales that's a few grand n a quality press I'd get at it..but unfortunately I was so hung over this morning I be to have a double vodka n coke for breakfast...fuckin impulsive behaviour lads.planned to go home last night then old staff members were going to Spain for a few months so I "cleaned the lines"long story short I cell in the door at 7am n I'm definitely in the dog house


Haha good lad


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2016)

Missed post man ffs now I Gotta wait to go depot tomorrow can hardly hear the cunts knock!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 29, 2016)

makka said:


> Missed post man ffs now I Gotta wait to go depot tomorrow can hardly hear the cunts knock!


although them redslips often say to leave it 24hr nowdays, if you go sorting office a hr or so before its shut alot of the time you can get ya parcel same day.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2016)

breaking out the single malt, firing up the cano, its Friday lol like its always Friday in here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

So this is me tonight......


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rave on lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So this is me tonight......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668948
> ...


they the new facebook pills lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2016)

nice press on them fb s


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

They're a tidy press Zeddd, double sided too.


There's some snide single side presses going about though, some crap in those.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

I've not had one yet but my guinea pig says they're on par with the first proper Silver Bars quality wise.

Bigger dosed though, fucking massive they are.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not had one yet but my guinea pig says they're on par with the first proper Silver Bars.
> 
> Bigger though, fucking massive they are.


enjoy yaself man long time since I got my gurn on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

Utah Saints among others (they're from Leeds) and I'm a Leeds lad.

The club is in an old mill complex with a trap house style, 1 big steel slide door in, the same door out (if there's any bother from the cops they just roll the cunt shut and have a lock in!) and this is the last gig before they convert it into apartments next month so this is the send off do.

And my best pals mate from school is the promoter.



It's gonna get fucking messy!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

Line up for the night......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

nice dougal still about then fucking hell i remember seeing him at helter skelter bk in 98 lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

unless its a different dougal lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah it's the same one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 29, 2016)

I've got an Altern-8 warehouse do in Leeds come November too.

That'll be epic!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

yeh man nice i cant handle the 4 day hang overs any more lol my body aint used to it any more


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So this is me tonight......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668948
> ...


I vouch for those blue facebooks. I got a bit carried away on them last week. Have they got an F on both sides?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I vouch for those blue facebooks. I got a bit carried away on them last week. Have they got an F on both sides?


hows the coco grow mate u back to nft yet?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hows the coco grow mate u back to nft yet?


Just in the process of chopping it. But yes I'll be going back to NFT. I can tell the weight won't be as good but hopefully the taste will be better. It's a bit bland and definitely lacks something with NFT but I can't argue with the weight it churns out plus it's so much easier. 
I did neglect this run a bit so it wasn't a totally fair comparison. 
It was the extra work with coco that made me neglect it though. I just couldn't find the time put to put the right amount of effort in.
I know a lot of people don't like doing hydro but as long as you keep it simple and stick to the rules it's very rewarding. Apart from the flavour. It still stinks just as bad though.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

So what is it with hydro that makes it lose the flavour ?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 29, 2016)

fuck nos, but i been smoking the same old strains a long ol time now and most hydro grows are very poor flavourwise compared to the coco and soil, soils where its at for pure flavour carnt be beat imo but when 90-95% of buyers aint got a fucking clue who really cares lol theres no arguing with hydro yields and the stinks the same so if looking to earn hydros the one....


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> So what is it with hydro that makes it lose the flavour ?


NFT.


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2016)

Surprised no one got lab tests done on terpine content hydro vs soil 
Theirs definately something though I've ran exo in Dwc / wilma hydroton / coco and soil and upto now soil is the tastiest but lowest field for me but I'm still waiting on my own coco to finish but it was coco I sampled and flavour wise it was for me almost the same as soil but a little less sweeter


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fuck nos, but i been smoking the same old strains a long ol time now and most hydro grows are very poor flavourwise compared to the coco and soil, soils where its at for pure flavour carnt be beat imo but when 90-95% of buyers aint got a fucking clue who really cares lol theres no arguing with hydro yields and the stinks the same so if looking to earn hydros the one....


The best flavour I've had was from Livers grown with organic bio bizz nutrients in Plagron batmix soil.
But the yield with hydro is a lot higher. My last NFT run with cheese I got 1.26 gpw and that was with doing nothing special and that is roughly what I get every time with NFT. I normally do six plants under 2 600's with tens days veg and ten week flower.
Oh and the other difference with coco it's a pain to trim there seems to be a lot more leaf than calyx


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The best flavour I've had was from Livers grown with organic bio buzz nutrients in Plagron batmix soul.
> But the yield with hydro is a lot higher. My last NFT run with cheese I got 1.26 gpw and that was with doing nothing special and that is roughly what I get every time with NFT. I normally do six plants under 2 600's with tens days veg and ten week flower.
> Oh and the other difference with coco it's a pain to trim there seems to be a lot more leaf than calyx


totally agree oscaro best exo,pyscho,livers ive grown has been in all mix with bio-bizz nutes ive tasted so many others hydro and grown the 3 coco many times meself but nowts came close to the soil grows but yield was shit lol 

i have always worried about fucking up a hydro grow and been a believer of sticking to what ya know but if not id be growing the exo dwc, ok the exo aint the best out them 3 clone-onlys but it finishes the quickest so you can get more grows in per yr.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 29, 2016)

makka said:


> Surprised no one got lab tests done on terpine content hydro vs soilthe
> Theirs definately something though I've ran exo in Dwc / wilma hydroton / coco and soil and upto now soil is the tastiest but lowest field for me but I'm still waiting on my own coco to finish but it was coco I sampled and flavour wise it was for me almost the same as soil but a little less sweeter


your get better yields from the exo in coco than soil and the taste is still pretty good mate, its such a easy plant to grow is very hard to fuck it up, you would enjoy the pyscho its nicer than the exo more of a fruity twang to go with that cheesefest that the exo dont have but you carnt really chop pyscho at 8wks and yield like you can the exo and them extra flower wks over a yr is near another grow etc.

looking forward to this glue tho, gonna give that a proper bash.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

Well I've only done coco so I wouldn't know but it's strange tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

I've done all three of the usual suspects and Exo and livers I get the yield virtually identical. I flower livers for nine weeks and exo for ten but I veg livers a week longer because it doesn't get as big so the total grow time for both is the same. I've only been doing cheese this last couple of times because the guy who keeps my genetics has got spiders and I won't go near him until I'm double certain he's rid of them. Fucking moron didn't quarantine some cuts he got and what makes it worse was the cuts were shite ffs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

I want to give that glue a go too but from what I understand it's pretty unruly and I struggle for headroom


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeh I had the spiders once whipped my whole crop I was gutted have some lovely ssh


----------



## 1stblood...... (Apr 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I want to give that glue a go too but from what I understand it's pretty unruly and I struggle for headroom


yeah so i keep reading had a failed fairy of it months ago but wana give it a go still, people want stink and flavour imo they want that coco-cola named brand theres far more casual them kinda stoners than there is some new untried strain buyers, and far more smokers/buyers who have not a clue tbh.

yeah exo is much nicer at 10wk but the yield difference compared to 8wk isnt much and over the space of a yr thats another crop compared to 8wk chop and the numbers dont add up what ya gaining from a 10wk chop with better smoke that most dont appreciate, in a ideal world id take the exo n pyscho to 10 and the livers to 11, livers at 8/9wk is daytime smoke imo again yeah lovely flavour n stink a very light stone.

but we all got many ways n whatnot and aslong as ya happy with what your smoking or its selling nice n quick who cares really.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2016)

Fuck me that was a rough day..


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

In NFT livers just doesn't get a noticeably amount heavier after nine weeks. I've let livers go 13 n half weeks in soils and it was unsmokable during the day because it was too sedative. Tasted lovely though and the resin was totally Amber. I let it go that long because i didn't have time to chop it during the week. I got comments about the smell at work if I did it on a week night. Smelling of weed and driving an artic don't go well together lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

1st blood are you sambo? Every one has new names and I can't keep up lol
I don't come on here enough anymore


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck me that was a rough day..


Why? Work or other shite?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2016)

I went out after work last night n didn't get home till after 5am when the gf was leaving for work so I'd to deal with her crap first thing in the morning followed by a horrific hang over that 2 large vodkas didn't seem to help.(fuckin drink always screws me over when I go out on a session gotta nip that in the bud) then work was a disaster.not even enjoying this spliff ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

My session on me tod last week was okay coz I didn't drink and kept away from the sniff. The Mrs wasn't too impressed lol. But she should know I can't be trusted if I'm left on my own with drugs in house lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 30, 2016)

just sold 5 z to the grow shop owner for £1050 on the nose, pub time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2016)

Been up a full 48 now, seeing shit. Absolutely battered now, been a crackers one, wedding fight outside the party tonight. Like am episode of jezza Kyle lmao gonna be rough the morra


----------



## bazoomer (May 1, 2016)

The urge to grow is strong !!! A 2m X 2m tent will look lovely in my bedroom


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2016)

I cant sleep without fans going lol


----------



## makka (May 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I cant sleep without fans going lol


Strange feeling that eerie silence when the grow stops for a few days I don't like it lol so a got a wardrobe grow in bedroom so I can hear the fan that's what years of growing does to ya man


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2016)

fans running = money being earnt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2016)

Talking to a weegie mate last night n he's moving onions for 250 a go up Glasgow. Fuckin piracy I said, he just laughed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2016)

5.5g off 35g of gg4 trim, tastes lovely man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2016)

Pre purge dome, muffin , glue and g13


----------



## makka (May 1, 2016)

lookin nice as always man fat calyxs on her too


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2016)

epic buds man


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2016)

im fuked off me tits vaping wet glue, deffo dint nail this grow but still very nice but I want to control the bitch more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2016)

Nice brandy snaps ghetts! Buds look bonnie as fuck too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2016)

Cheers fellas, u tried tying her down zeddd? She's just a vigorous mutha man takes some getting used to like here's me next run 6 days in


----------



## zeddd (May 1, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers fellas, u tried tying her down zeddd? She's just a vigorous mutha man takes some getting used to like here's me next run 6 days in View attachment 3670847


nice canopy for gg4, yeah man I tie all my bitches down got the foam wire and lipped pots so its bdsm central in my grow but these glue cropping soon were grown out to see what they do I dint do enough but ive tall colas just had to turn the light down to 850, the yeti loves the top tieing down and getting mains off the horizontal meristem, its out swelling exo at 6 weeks and is twice the size. This was a finicky veg plant with skinny roots so rhizo ed it and eventually it took off, weird but it needs a longer veg to get vigorous than other plants


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2016)

Got 4 strains in there chem, disco , glue and g13 grabbed a bungee net from the grow shop it's a handy bit of kit like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2016)

Yeh man that's something I've never doe with the yeti but I've got another pheno of it now and it's getting a 10 week veg so should be a beast man..glad u got her pumped up you'll enjoy having a load of yeti to hand


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 2, 2016)

afternoon boys hows it growing in here today


----------



## ovo (May 2, 2016)

Test tube butt set.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 2, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/bitcoin-creator-dr-craig-wright-aka-satoshi-nakamoto_uk_5727441ee4b06bf544e1d979?ncid=fcbklnkukhpmg00000001


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 2, 2016)

Inbox rambo


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 2, 2016)

well Leicester just won the prem, fucking mental... 5000-1 at the start could get better odds on elvis being found alive ffs lol well played tho what a story.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2016)

Chelsea game was mad, 12 yellows and I reckon a few post game bans. Fucking children are better behaved. Eye gauging, walking on hands. If only they'd gotten the bollocks to swing.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 2, 2016)

haha yeh but spurs needed to win so anythink went lol fair play to Leicester tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2016)

Newcastle needed them to lose so I'm happy enough. Bonus is cheslki will likely batter Sunderland next.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2016)

would you boys give these nutes yet or they still to small they are the cq48 they are about 3 weeks since popped through the coco


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> would you boys give these nutes yet or they still to small they are the cq48 they are about 3 weeks since popped through the coco View attachment 3672182


yes deffo give em nutes


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 3, 2016)

look abit light already pomps, coco has nowt in it bar the nutes you give...


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2016)

kk cool what ya think 1/4 or 1/8 i dont normally feed this soon lol my water is about 300 ppm


----------



## DST (May 3, 2016)

At least a 1/4. And give them a good soaking as well. Looks like your roots are not developing due to lack of moisture in the medium...thats why they look so small for 3 weeks imo.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2016)

Ok cool man


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 3, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to testing this harvest. 

It's a RIU members first grow and in the mix is Ghost Train Haze and Green Crack. All slow sativas, nice work. 

Makes me wanna grow more sat doms tbh. Best advice I gave her was to clean up underneath and she had 4-6 colas per plant. There were 13 seed females in a small tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2016)

looks well finished for a first timer. must have a good helper to grow satty doms first time round.


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2016)

yeah better than your grows laha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2016)

nice fat bubs there tho looks a lot of fox tailing but what the fuck do i know lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, lol she's done alright hasn't she?! It restores a lot of hope in grow tent environments. She was very on it though and took my advice readily.

She said to me "Yes, I can see the point in pruning!". I laughed and said "uh, you're a bit past that now as you are mainlining your second grow already".

She's gonna be good! She moved here recently and she's American. They're such good growers aren't they?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 3, 2016)

Ive switched to UK nutes for all my hydro now. I had to coz the freebie bottles ran out mid cycle. It's hard to access these here and I had to see the sales rep directly. Paid €40 for this lot and got treated to lunch on the seafront. I really like the Green Haze for NFT. The Nutes are so stable.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 3, 2016)

Growth Technology make some good products but the material they use for the inside of the lids is terrible. I've had to bin quite a bit of it. PH down, Silica and PH buffer there is something else as well but I can't remember what it was. It might be different on larger bottles but on the the bottles of a litre and below are awful. 

H202 is the other one. That and PH down are two things you don't want to shake up if the lids are dodgy. The blotches on my arm from the H202 were quite sore. Good job it wasn't my face/eyes


----------



## Thc247 (May 3, 2016)

Easy peeps how's it growing?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 3, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> Easy peeps how's it growing?


slow lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2016)

what a lovely day wife got me sorting garden out but fuck it least i can have a joint while im doing it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2016)

14C today in toon, I'm rocking shorts and a T shirt. fuckin heatwave. sweating like a err geordie in a spelling test


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 4, 2016)

yeh man im in just shorts given the neighbours something good to look at ive never seen them out side so much them 2 of them seedling looking alot better today man


----------



## DST (May 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 14C today in toon, I'm rocking shorts and a T shirt. fuckin heatwave. sweating like a err geordie in a spelling test


A Georgië wearing shorts is no indication of how relatively warm it actually is.....heatwave 14c lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2016)

DST said:


> A Georgië wearing shorts is no indication of how relatively warm it actually is.....heatwave 14c lol


Ys still see people in shorts when its snowing in the toon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2016)

I've gone clubbing in shorts and Hawaiian shirts in a foot of snow before. I'm currently sat with two glasses or Morgans spice gold ( they didn't have any Havana ffs ) and coke with lime and loads of ice pretending to myself i'm still going swimming after work.

]Edit: ice has melted, i telt yas heatwave


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2016)

Haha you'll be heading to nearest beer garden after work now, fuck swimming after a drink I've done that a couple of times felt like I was gonna drown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2016)

nah got running about to do after graft lol graft. I'm paying the ticky off bank hol madness and dropping him a load of glue. he's been bigging it up o his pals. wanted 4 onions, I telt him I only done one plant and he can have one and some plemon with a cheese chaser lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2016)

I wish I'd done a full run of it man folk love it, I just don't wanna rip the back out of it and get bored maybe the winter grow will be all.glue that'll make for a decent crimbo...it makes wicked hash too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2016)

aye everyone's loved it so far like, personally it's owa strong and tastes a bit lacking for me. watch this space for pink glue lol.

I've got a nice mash up mix for the hash run to do this week. sour D, cheese, psycho, glue and plemon. if that doesn't fettle folks I'll be a monkeys uncle


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2016)

Yeh we've all got out percy faves ain't we....mmmmm that sounds like a lip smacking flavour combo there mate...which sour d cut do you have? Is it aj or riri by any chance?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2016)

Its rasclots sour D lovely cut 10 weeker tho


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2016)

this is me with some glue tonite, pink glue could be the holy grail man


----------



## zeddd (May 4, 2016)

both disco biscuits have rooted, the chemD didn't so I chopped the clone smaller and try again but not hopeful


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3673205


Delete my admin friend lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2016)

Done m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2016)

cheers man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2016)

curse my phone camera being 20 megapixels ffs lol


----------



## makka (May 5, 2016)

easy done man lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2016)

Morning all, lovely day so think im gonna take the kids down the pub for a bit, few ales in the beer garden is just the ticket methinks lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2016)

fuckin bored.com today. can't be arsed to do owt either mind lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> both disco biscuits have rooted, the chemD didn't so I chopped the clone smaller and try again but not hopeful


Aye disco biccy is a little trooper mate roots nice n easy the chem can be a bit of a fucker never looks that healthy when rooting...let.me know if it dies but I won't be able to take one for a while I just potted clones up the other day so they'll have to be vegged out for a bit 1st


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (May 5, 2016)

one of our brothers has had the big knock, pm regs if u want details


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2016)

oh shit no way 


zeddd said:


> one of our brothers has had the big knock, pm regs if u want details


----------



## makka (May 5, 2016)

Fk in hell not good Ffs!
Hope it's not to bad and get a Percy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2016)

In abt an hr, I'm finding out the results of my mates scan. She got cancer again, in the stomach this time and has taken RSO daily (over 1g/day) since. She hasn't taken chemo and looks better and isn't sick. 11 mm largest so let's see if it really works.


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2016)

yeah lets us know if its shrunk the tumour


----------



## makka (May 6, 2016)

Yeah would be nice to see some real world results 
Good luck to your friend laha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2016)

Well, I'm back at home now. It was very positive, the Dr has put the chemo off for 3 weeks!!! Perhaps longer! Initially they wanted to put her on it straight away when they diagnosed. 

The last scan was of the thorax and we need the pelvic area. It hasn't spead nor did we see the scan. He seemed quietly confident and asked if she was taking the oil. There was another Dr present so maybe he couldn't ask too much for fear of being seen promoting it. They'd lose their jobs for that. 

She is better in her head after the appt as she has confirmation that she is winning. She'll relax more now. She needs to up her weight from 42kg though. Not heavy enough for chemo right now but they wanted to give her chemo 3 weeks ago, NOW THEY DONT. 

My advice to all of you is to take RSO daily. I knew from it ceasing the nausea and vomiting that it was working. Anyone on Chemo should take oil to reduce sickness.

I took 5-6 ibuprofen monthly for 25 years and I don't need it anymore. That was my personal find. Make RSO for your women and never hear about p pain again! 

I'll report back after the next scan results. I'll be most surprised if they aren't good.


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2016)

why shitty rso, we can do better than that laha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> why shitty rso, we can do better than that laha


She has to ingest. The minute she does, her nausea goes and she can eat. We made a coconut bio oil but it wasn't strong enough.

She's smoking also and I want her to vape. However this just makes her stoned and she gets that off the oil also.

She got up to 1g/day quite easily (she's been hanging out with me!  ) and now she's taking nearly 2g I think.


----------



## Thc247 (May 6, 2016)

I've been fooking lazy in-between this time I just worked out I could of had a harvest in the time it's took me this time but I won't be making the same mistake again but on a different note the sluts that has been veggin a week have shot up some thing strong


----------



## zeddd (May 6, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She has to ingest. The minute she does, her nausea goes and she can eat. We made a coconut bio oil but it wasn't strong enough.
> 
> She's smoking also and I want her to vape. However this just makes her stoned and she gets that off the oil also.
> 
> She got up to 1g/day quite easily (she's been hanging out with me!  ) and now she's taking nearly 2g I think.


get her vaping 5 g per day, no meat or dairy or alcohol, green juices...alkalize it increases nascent oxygen to the cells and cancer is like an anaerobic fungus hates O2


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Good vibes to whoever it was that got the Pink Hairies at their door. Out of order...


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Hotdog. 1 side on the cab. Cabs 1.5 x 1.2. 2 x 600 in vertical tubes. 3 walls and 1 plant grown on a vertical trellis affair. Can't get decent pics for love nor money with this set up.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> get her vaping 5 g per day, no meat or dairy or alcohol, green juices...alkalize it increases nascent oxygen to the cells and cancer is like an anaerobic fungus hates O2


She had a 2 x 600w harvest. It was her second and not as good as the first one. They wanted to sell it and I wouldn't let them. She ended up with about 500g which has been enough to make all the oil and give her a nice stash. She has enough to smoke 5g in a day. Trouble is getting her to convert!

They are finally using the juicer that I bought them for Xmas and today I found out that they are just using carrot, apple and ginger. I was like wtf? Where's the greens and beetroot etc? She must increase her veggie juice diet a lot. At least 5-8 veg per juice and 1Litre a day. I view her diet as mediocre and I told them all (the family) that today. 

I saw a website about acid/alkaline foods and had a chat with her about it. She's not eating nuts or cereals. I told her that the oil can't fix it alone. They never listen to me though, until it's too late.


----------



## Merlot (May 6, 2016)

knock knock!


----------



## Thc247 (May 6, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She has to ingest. The minute she does, her nausea goes and she can eat. We made a coconut bio oil but it wasn't strong enough.
> 
> She's smoking also and I want her to vape. However this just makes her stoned and she gets that off the oil also.
> 
> She got up to 1g/day quite easily (she's been hanging out with me!  ) and now she's taking nearly 2g I think.


sorry peops i didnt catch up on the chat and posted my shit right in the middle of some serious talk so i appologise for that if it seemed rude and i really hope things get better for your friend @lahadaextranjera also who had the fooking knock knock zedd ? shit hope all is ok out there lads heads down plants up an all


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> sorry peops i didnt catch up on the chat and posted my shit right in the middle of some serious talk so i appologise for that if it seemed rude and i really hope things get better for your friend @lahadaextranjera also who had the fooking knock knock zedd ? shit hope all is ok out there lads heads down plants up an all


No worries mate. It's all looking up so all good!


----------



## makka (May 7, 2016)

Some Exo getting lst and flipped tonight 
 
And some Exo that should be finished in next 2 week I hope


----------



## Thc247 (May 7, 2016)

makka said:


> Some Exo getting lst and flipped tonight
> View attachment 3675439
> And some Exo that should be finished in next 2 week I hope
> View attachment 3675440


Is that auto pots mate looking sweet tha


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2016)

Well that's me off the wagon next week.I've 100 2mg clonazepam ,100 3 mg xanax and 10gs of mdma ordered lol


----------



## makka (May 8, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> Is that auto pots mate looking sweet tha


The top pic is a wilma and the bottom was the autopots but I just hand watered due to the medium fk up by me lol and the system water logging due to my medium


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 8, 2016)

talk about spice up ya sex life http://www.konbini.com/en/lifestyle/barcelona-sexual-roulette/


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> talk about spice up ya sex life http://www.konbini.com/en/lifestyle/barcelona-sexual-roulette/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> talk about spice up ya sex life http://www.konbini.com/en/lifestyle/barcelona-sexual-roulette/


Uh, why d'ya think I moved here? Lol
I actually know about this because I know a swinger! She's married and they both go together. Funnily enough they hooked up because her stupid flat mate wanted a threesome with her then bf, and they got together and left her! Saw her at Spannabis when she was working on a stand (better not say which! Lol). However I'm not aware that they invite HIV participants and I think this is false and sensational. 

Hardly surprising really from a city that only just recently banned nudity in the street. It's very relaxed here, maybe a bit too much!


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Uh, why d'ya think I moved here? Lol
> I actually know about this because I know a swinger! She's married and they both go together. Funnily enough they hooked up because her stupid flat mate wanted a threesome with her then bf, and they got together and left her! Saw her at Spannabis when she was working on a stand (better not say which! Lol). However I'm not aware that they invite HIV participants and I think this is false and sensational.
> 
> Hardly surprising really from a city that only just recently banned nudity in the street. It's very relaxed here, maybe a bit too much!


if ur game i am i havent got hiv so nothing to worry about lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> if ur game i am i havent got hiv so nothing to worry about lol


Ah that's no good! We need that element of danger! Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ah that's no good! We need that element of danger! Lol


well i could do ya from behind and make a joint on ya back and the danger of knocking the joint OMFG


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2016)

Going to switch the system on in a bit and get the net in


----------



## Thc247 (May 8, 2016)

Lol pompey haa


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 8, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> Going to switch the system on in a bit and get the net in
> View attachment 3676547


looking good m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Uh, why d'ya think I moved here? Lol
> I actually know about this because I know a swinger! She's married and they both go together. Funnily enough they hooked up because her stupid flat mate wanted a threesome with her then bf, and they got together and left her! Saw her at Spannabis when she was working on a stand (better not say which! Lol). However I'm not aware that they invite HIV participants and I think this is false and sensational.
> 
> Hardly surprising really from a city that only just recently banned nudity in the street. It's very relaxed here, maybe a bit too much!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Lmao still at this one!


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 9, 2016)

hows it going any one heard from mg


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2016)

Ran the premier sweet trim today got 7.3g off 45g or so of trim, just caught it as it was waxing up and thought fuck it I'll keep it how it is lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 9, 2016)

thats some nice looking stuff ghet, bet it taste n smells the nuts the flowers where banging, really enjoyed that prem sweet, reminded me of that pheno gboy had of that jakes dream think it was, or a pheno of bluepit i had yrs ago.

that proper mix up of all smells and tastes, really nice smoke.

the glue deffo gets my rambo seal of approval aswel lolol some seriously mega strong smoke with a nice taste n smell and crazy bag appeal not seen buds like that too much.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2016)

Cheers mate not a bad smoke is it the premier sweet this bho smells and tastes just like the flowers..it's a hazy twist of a smoke ain't it I did have cuts of all.of em but got the amnesia haze so I just dropped em all straight away lol..aye the glue is something else man its one of my faves for sure..how's ur snips doing?


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 9, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers mate not a bad smoke is it the premier sweet this bho smells and tastes just like the flowers..it's a hazy twist of a smoke ain't it I did have cuts of all.of em but got the amnesia haze so I just dropped em all straight away lol..aye the glue is something else man its one of my faves for sure..how's ur snips doing?


chems doing fine mate hit it with 1.5ml a ltr straight away from the rooted cut and no burn, is looking nice, the glue is alive at least need to get under a hps and get some proper vegging going think it will be ok tho.

you got a clone-only short flower of the ammo? not the long flowering seed version? 

that prem sweet was tasty mate proper nice smoke, a real mix up of different flavours really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2016)

Sweet chem takes heavy nutes man heavy feeder for sure same for the glue...Yeh man got the amnesia haze "core" cut finishes in 10 weeks..it's the proper deal like the import we get but better lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 9, 2016)

Easy all I'm fooking twisted what you all under


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 9, 2016)

Yo momma


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yo momma


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2016)

^ should kill the thread for a few days


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2016)

Morning all


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2016)

Interesting......

http://uk.businessinsider.com/study-theres-no-scientific-basis-for-laws-regulating-marijuana-and-driving-2016-5?r=US&IR=T


----------



## Budsmoker123456 (May 10, 2016)

Thoughts on pk 13/14 lads?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2016)

Budsmoker123456 said:


> Thoughts on pk 13/14 lads?


----------



## Budsmoker123456 (May 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3678096



Quite a bit of time on your hands I see...


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 10, 2016)

evening all whats going down


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2016)

Budsmoker123456 said:


> Thoughts on pk 13/14 lads?


prefer 9/18


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

Big fat J in bed this heats killing me off ffs!


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sweet chem takes heavy nutes man heavy feeder for sure same for the glue...Yeh man got the amnesia haze "core" cut finishes in 10 weeks..it's the proper deal like the import we get but better lol


I had a fast pheno of amnesia from soma, it was banging and very frosty on the end grow


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I had a fast pheno of amnesia from soma, it was banging and very frosty on the end grow


Somas amos is the bomb man but it takes way long imo my m8 had to take his to 14 week! But it was fire harsh as fuck on the ol throat tho


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 10, 2016)

pretty shore the cup winning pheno of the amnesia was a 8-9wk strain, all the fake seed versions are silly amounts of flower times tho could be wrong mind often am lol

as strong as the ammo can be tho, that glue outs it, bag appeal is crazy looks like them dipped n rolled moonrock buds lol well ghets did anyway hats off, dry trimmed tho that deffo is the one if you can be arsed.


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> pretty shore the cup winning pheno of the amnesia was a 8-9wk strain, all the fake seed versions are silly amounts of flower times tho could be wrong mind often am lol
> 
> as strong as the ammo can be tho, that glue outs it, bag appeal is crazy looks like them dipped n rolled moonrock buds lol well ghets did anyway hats off, dry trimmed tho that deffo is the one if you can be arsed.


I would love to try 8 week amos I didn't know theree was one tbh I must get searching lol it's the strength I like more than out but as u say the glue blows it away man it's hard to believe but I know it's true lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 10, 2016)

makka said:


> I would love to try 8 week amos I didn't know theree was one tbh I must get searching lol it's the strength I like more than out but as u say the glue blows it away man it's hard to believe but I know it's true lol


i could be wrong makka but think it won a cup 2004? and was a 8-9wk strain, theres way too much of it about london and the south for it to be a 11-14 wk strain, yeah that glue is mega strong has a nice flavour and good smell, but the appeal is in its looks and strength the flavour wasnt as deep as the co's and not tasted anything as deep tasting on just a dry n wet trimmed no long cure etc still as the co's

but people are deffo bored of em no doubt, in areas swamped with exo,pyscho etc you just aint getting top dollar for it no more no matter how well grown.


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

People are going sick here atm for the exo I can't lie one lad said he not tasted nice cheese like it for going on ten year lol my last lot went in 2 days I couldn't believe it but there's nothing but Amos round here for last 2 year it's probs down to that people get bored don't they man 
So how does she smell the glue in the bag is it fruity or cheesey? Lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 10, 2016)

makka said:


> People are going sick here atm for the exo I can't lie one lad said he not tasted nice cheese like it for going on ten year lol my last lot went in 2 days I couldn't believe it but there's nothing but Amos round here for last 2 year it's probs down to that people get bored don't they man
> So how does she smell the glue in the bag is it fruity or cheesey? Lol


smells imo of what i think of a kush makka, earthy,piney,sweet,lemony smell is nice you deffo no its grade but it aint that in ya face stink out a room with a tiny bud like exo/pyscho but its a good stink all the same, its one of them ticks alot of boxes strains the looks are top class the smell n taste good and its a quick finisher, carnt really ask for much more.

yeah most areas where the co's aint about much the response is much the same but alot of the south is pretty much swamped with them mate, yeah some better grown than others of course but the likes of exo n pyscho are very hard to fuck up just very often chopped well early and not dried properly.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 10, 2016)

Bit of ssh going round here at min nice but not as nice as the one I had and some Amasia aswell going round at min the guy I sold some exo to said it reminded him of hemlock


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> smells imo of what i think of a kush makka, earthy,piney,sweet,lemony smell is nice you deffo no its grade but it aint that in ya face stink out a room with a tiny bud like exo/pyscho but its a good stink all the same, its one of them ticks alot of boxes strains the looks are top class the smell n taste good and its a quick finisher, carnt really ask for much more.
> 
> yeah most areas where the co's aint about much the response is much the same but alot of the south is pretty much swamped with them mate, yeah some better grown than others of course but the likes of exo n pyscho are very hard to fuck up just very often chopped well early and not dried properly.


I get you with the kush smells it sounds nice man bet ya can't wait to run her ya self ano i cant wait to get a chance lol
I find almost everyone cuts earlly these days it spoils a good grow if u ask me don't get me wrong a pull a plant a week or two early if I'm out completely but always leave the majority I see a lot of newbies doing and quite a few around my area but they won't listen so I leavem to it lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 10, 2016)

makka said:


> I get you with the kush smells it sounds nice man bet ya can't wait to run her ya self ano i cant wait to get a chance lol
> I find almost everyone cuts earlly these days it spoils a good grow if u ask me don't get me wrong a pull a plant a week or two early if I'm out completely but always leave the majority I see a lot of newbies doing and quite a few around my area but they won't listen so I leavem to it lol


i gave up yrs ago mate trying to teach anyone online or off, very few ever liston to a word you say lol gets very old quickly....

yeah im looking forward to some different flavours mate but will still have the exo as me staple, these new strains i will smoke meself n sell to a few people who appreciate em, looking forward to tasting this chemdawg and do love abit of lemon, looking forward to a lemon that aint a slh.


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Bit of ssh going round here at min nice but not as nice as the one I had and some Amasia aswell going round at min the guy I sold some exo to said it reminded him of hemlock


Wtf hemlock? Must be some old school strain


----------



## makka (May 10, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i gave up yrs ago mate trying to teach anyone online or off, very few ever liston to a word you say lol gets very old quickly....
> 
> yeah im looking forward to some different flavours mate but will still have the exo as me staple, these new strains i will smoke meself n sell to a few people who appreciate em, looking forward to tasting this chemdawg and do love abit of lemon, looking forward to a lemon that aint a slh.


Same I can't wait to have a few diff flavs come harvest smoking the same thing everyday builds tolerance very quick and gets boring so a range is a must man
Variety is the spice of life an all that lol
The name chem dawg always put me off tbh but thinking now it's probably refering to the amount of nutes she takes? Stoner logic haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 10, 2016)

Yeh man prob 15-20 years ago


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 10, 2016)

makka said:


> Same I can't wait to have a few diff flavs come harvest smoking the same thing everyday builds tolerance very quick and gets boring so a range is a must man
> Variety is the spice of life an all that lol
> The name chem dawg always put me off tbh but thinking now it's probably refering to the amount of nutes she takes? Stoner logic haha


ive never smoked this chemdawg either but heard about it before, is a yanky strain me thinks? she deffo takes alot of nutes, hit them rooted clones with 1.5ml per ltr of a n b straight away and both lapped it up.

i dont smoke everyday mate so my tolerance is pretty good, plus when i smoke too much dont really agree with me think im just getting old lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Wtf hemlock? Must be some old school strain


A cross of Durban Poison and LA Confidential, Hemlock is a hybrid strain that smells of sweet grapefruit with a hint of ammonia. Found mostly in Colorado, Hemlock averages about 21% THC and features a short, stocky, easy-to-grow structure with good yields and high resin production. This hybrid gives users a relaxed feeling of well-being, and is potentially good for treating migraines, anxiety, and PTSD. 

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/hemlock


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

see westham fans kicked off last night lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> see westham fans kicked off last night lol


 lol when dont they......


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

haha yeh true prob why man u lost they was still shaken up from the bus getting smashed up


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i gave up yrs ago mate trying to teach anyone online or off, very few ever liston to a word you say lol gets very old quickly....
> 
> yeah im looking forward to some different flavours mate but will still have the exo as me staple, these new strains i will smoke meself n sell to a few people who appreciate em, looking forward to tasting this chemdawg and do love abit of lemon, looking forward to a lemon that aint a slh.


What lemon? U holding out on ol lax?


----------



## Fast dog (May 11, 2016)

Orite lads anyone here use a water only soil recipe from start to finish looked all over for something simple and easy getting no where fast the ones I'm finding are American recipes with lists of ingredients as long as my cock and with stuff I can't get hold of I'm pretty lazy and want as few ingredients as possible to get me through a 5 week veg and an 8 week flower only adding water start to finish cheers lads.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2016)

Fast dog said:


> Orite lads anyone here use a water only soil recipe from start to finish looked all over for something simple and easy getting no where fast the ones I'm finding are American recipes with lists of ingredients as long as my cock and with stuff I can't get hold of I'm pretty lazy and want as few ingredients as possible to get me through a 5 week veg and an 8 week flower only adding water start to finish cheers lads.


you want a long list of ingredients not a tiny one, lazy and organics don't go either


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

yeh lol prob be better to plant ya seeds in the garden and let them go on there own


----------



## Fast dog (May 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you want a long list of ingredients not a tiny one, lazy and organics don't go either


I've read everywhere that a lot of the ingredients are just not nessasary and I'm not lazy just want to be lazy with only adding water and not having to worry


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 11, 2016)

Fast dog said:


> Orite lads anyone here use a water only soil recipe from start to finish looked all over for something simple and easy getting no where fast the ones I'm finding are American recipes with lists of ingredients as long as my cock and with stuff I can't get hold of I'm pretty lazy and want as few ingredients as possible to get me through a 5 week veg and an 8 week flower only adding water start to finish cheers lads.


More hassle n cost buying all the shit then mixing it up etc, just buy some soil and a bottle of Canna n some Cal-mag n you will be fine, or just buy a bottle of tomato food instead


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> More hassle n cost buying all the shit then mixing it up etc, just buy some soil and a bottle of Canna n some Cal-mag n you will be fine, or just buy a bottle of tomato food instead


Not totally true. I bought a box of bonemeal, Bloodmeal, and vinassekali (sugar beat extract I think ) these cover NPK. Get some diatomaceous earth and some cal mag (I bought organic mg) and use calcium that you use on your lawn.....and you are sorted. These boxes will last me an age. I do also supplement with tea as well. Chopped today


On a flavour test the dog I grow wins hands down on the dog that is grown by another grower in Amsterdam (from a clone of my dog). And that's not me saying that it's the guys at the Coffeeshop punting it.
Pics are Hotdog.

Oh. And I also use my own compost and reconditioned soil but shop bought soil/compost will do.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2016)

spammers


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

alright peeps can anyone here in the know help me understand my new caliberating pens 
my tap water is reading 562 us on ec and 288 ppm i was hoping the ec would display in 0.4 etc does anyone know how i calculate this to get the readings i need please all help appreciated peeps also my ph out tap is 7.8 but rises to 8 after 24 + hours left to sit


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

562 us is 0.5.62 ec if im correct
50 ppm on 0.5 scale (nacl) is 0.1 ec
100 ppm on 0.5 scale is 0.2 ec and so on


Thc247 said:


> alright peeps can anyone here in the know help me understand my new caliberating pens
> my tap water is reading 562 us on ec and 288 ppm i was hoping the ec would display in 0.4 etc does anyone know how i calculate this to get the readings i need please all help appreciated peeps also my ph out tap is 7.8 but rises to 8 after 24 + hours left to sit


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> alright peeps can anyone here in the know help me understand my new caliberating pens
> my tap water is reading 562 us on ec and 288 ppm i was hoping the ec would display in 0.4 etc does anyone know how i calculate this to get the readings i need please all help appreciated peeps also my ph out tap is 7.8 but rises to 8 after 24 + hours left to sit


and thats pretty hard water man i doubt u would need calmag with so becareful best way to find whats in water is a report from company i got one myself with doing hydro my base ec is never over 0.3 ec with calmag added


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> 562 us is 0.52 ec if im correct
> 50 ppm on 0.5 scale (nacl) is 0.1 ec
> 100 ppm on 0.5 scale is 0.2 ec and so on


there you go


----------



## ovo (May 11, 2016)

Eve


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> there you go
> View attachment 3678961


nice 1 makka an yh thats what i was thinking thats prob why i have never needed calmag added i thought it must just have it in the nutes i feed or is already abundance in the drink but nice 1 for that chart i will have a gander i just was getting lost with people saying something about 500 or 700 conversion


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> nice 1 makka an yh thats what i was thinking thats prob why i have never needed calmag added i thought it must just have it in the nutes i feed or is already abundance in the drink but nice 1 for that chart i will have a gander i just was getting lost with people saying something about 500 or 700 conversion


yeah its pretty easy man but people confuse it lol
yours is a 500 scale m8 if its reading what it is in ppm and us and if youve one of them pens thats flashes x10 say 500 well thats 5000 which is 5 ec just a heads up man


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> there you go
> View attachment 3678961


so i need to get and look what my pen is using i get it now lol fook knows where my heads been today lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> yeah its pretty easy man but people confuse it lol
> yours is a 500 scale m8 if its reading what it is in ppm and us and if youve one of them pens thats flashes x10 say 500 well thats 5000 which is 5 ec just a heads up man


yes it reads x10 when it gets high enough i have never really bothered tbh but am seriously looking at going coco so will need to get dialled in but with such high readings b4 i start def will b fun and games just checked ph again and its 7.2 in trays it keeps rising what ec do you avarege makka for dif stages of growth ?


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

see i recirculate my solution back to res and take readings and adjust accordingly but myn are
clone fresh roots 0.5 to 0.7 ec after phing and everything then track it from there or go off colour of plants darker/lighter 
but i never go higher than 1.4 ec really the whole grow and in heat spells even that has give me slight N tox before now 



Thc247 said:


> yes it reads x10 when it gets high enough i have never really bothered tbh but am seriously looking at going coco so will need to get dialled in but with such high readings b4 i start def will b fun and games just checked ph again and its 7.2 in trays it keeps rising what ec do you avarege makka for dif stages of growth ?


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> yes it reads x10 when it gets high enough i have never really bothered tbh but am seriously looking at going coco so will need to get dialled in but with such high readings b4 i start def will b fun and games just checked ph again and its 7.2 in trays it keeps rising what ec do you avarege makka for dif stages of growth ?


bubbling water will rise ph for the first 6 or so hours bubbling but settles after that and stays down well mine does anyway lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

my tank after adding nutes and leaving to mix well was reading 109x10 and i didnt expect it so high but the plants are looking nice they about 3 weeks from rooting now


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

yes i knew the bubbles raised ph sum too like i said i never bothered too much before but have started documenting shit to fine tune it all ready for the switch to hydro


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> my tank after adding nutes and leaving to mix well was reading 109x10 and i didnt expect it so high but the plants are looking nice they about 3 weeks from rooting now


yeah that sounds about right im usually at 1ec at 3 to 4 weeks in veg in wilma and it stays there till flower unless dropping a bit quick 
so your at 1.1 ec then wi that reading


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> yes i knew the bubbles raised ph sum too like i said i never bothered too much before but have started documenting shit to fine tune it all ready for the switch to hydro


its good man i do so much better in hydro in its much quicker yields / turnover to less veg time you will like it if u want speed and yield dwc and active hydro like wilmas are the way to go man 100% hydroton but coco gives a sweeter/better taste tho


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> yeah that sounds about right im usually at 1ec at 3 to 4 weeks in veg in wilma and it stays there till flower unless dropping a bit quick
> so your at 1.1 ec then wi that reading


so its about right for cheese as they hungry i prob should be a bit lighter if anything thou but going to flip in about a week or so


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

but again the high readings at the start = didnt have to add as much as i would of if i hadnt took readings


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> so its about right for cheese as they hungry i prob should be a bit lighter if anything thou but going to flip in about a week or so


i must admit tho i keep my cheese dark in veg she seems to perform better 
look at the colour of ya plants and see if they need more / less i like to try n keep them shiny if u will in veg and 1 week of flip untill i see start of tiny lil buds forming then put on flower nutes it seems to keepem green that way


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> but again the high readings at the start = didnt have to add as much as i would of if i hadnt took readings


thats why u need a report to see how much ca / mg per mg/L but u should be ok in coco i think if they look ok now


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

ive never really gone by ppm my water is 305 tho i usely just feed them burn the fuck out of them back off a bit or dont feed them enough


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> i must admit tho i keep my cheese dark in veg she seems to perform better
> look at the colour of ya plants and see if they need more / less i like to try n keep them shiny if u will in veg and 1 week of flip untill i see start of tiny lil buds forming then put on flower nutes it seems to keepem green that way


yes m8 and me i always keep em dark green in veg cuz cheese is hungry and really eats it in first 2 weeks of flower i normally start flower nutes after 2nd week flower when i trim the bottoms too i did find out myself a while ago too much too soon aint good when switching to flower feeds


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

yeh dont have that problem with coco as its the same nutes


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive never really gone by ppm my water is 305 tho i usely just feed them burn the fuck out of them back off a bit or dont feed them enough


made me laugh that its exactly what i did for 2 years lmao youll get it in the end man


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

so when i switch to coco im presuming all i swap over is the terra vega and terra floors for canna coco a and b is this what u all recomend ? i know all my extras are good to go with coco


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> so when i switch to coco im presuming all i swap over is the terra vega and terra floors for canna coco a and b is this what u all recomend ? i know all my extras are good to go with coco


canna a and b all the way in coco its 2 part all way through veg n flower nice n easy i think im doing another coco run one lemons and one exo in a 1.2 tent but hand watering all way this time cocos good man


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> so when i switch to coco im presuming all i swap over is the terra vega and terra floors for canna coco a and b is this what u all recomend ? i know all my extras are good to go with coco


aint you useing that shogun nutes ?


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> canna a and b all the way in coco its 2 part all way through veg n flower nice n easy i think im doing another coco run one lemons and one exo in a 1.2 tent but hand watering all way this time cocos good man


coco, a n b, pk13/14 from wk 3-6 then ripen for the last 10-14 days you wont get much cheaper or better results from the exo in coco, simples.....

dont scrimp on the a n b either exo wil lap up 5-7ml per ltr no probs once a established plant.


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> aint you useing that shogun nutes ?


nah bruv that wasnt me on shogun or are you saying i shud use shogun when i move to coco


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> made me laugh that its exactly what i did for 2 years lmao youll get it in the end man


get ill get there m8 my clones and seedling aint looking to bad now is it true that male plants grow faster ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> nah bruv that wasnt me on shogun or are you saying i shud use shogun when i move to coco


no m8 just thought it was u who was on it


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

must of been ghetto


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> nah bruv that wasnt me on shogun or are you saying i shud use shogun when i move to coco


ghetts uses shogun i think and gets really nice results but if i was you i would stick to canna almost all the coco lads use it on here


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> coco, a n b, pk13/14 from wk 3-6 then ripen for the last 10-14 days you wont get much cheaper or better results from the exo in coco, simples.....
> 
> dont scrimp on the a n b either exo wil lap up 5-7ml per ltr no probs once a established plant.


how much pk do u use then somethink like 5ml per 10l cos thats the other main thing im not sure about the right time to use pk i normally use it 3week b4 harvest


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> coco, a n b, pk13/14 from wk 3-6 then ripen for the last 10-14 days you wont get much cheaper or better results from the exo in coco, simples.....
> 
> dont scrimp on the a n b either exo wil lap up 5-7ml per ltr no probs once a established plant.


i couldnt imagine giving her 5 ml / L! i no u do man and get great results as stated by every on the thread lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

to be fair ghetts could prob grow in shit and still be proper nice lol


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> get ill get there m8 my clones and seedling aint looking to bad now is it true that male plants grow faster ?


defo man and taller


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> to be fair ghetts could prob grow in shit and still be proper nice lol


lol true 
what you got going now pomps? anything tasty man


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> how much pk do u use then somethink like 5ml per 10l cos thats the other main thing im not sure about the right time to use pk i normally use it 3week b4 harvest


i start the pk at around 1ml per ltr mate roughly wk 3 when them buds are starting to link up and form, by wk 6 il be giving them 2ml per ltr but after wk 6 no more pk and im shore my ripen flush also helps get put any pk overdose.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

hopefully all of it lol exo and purple paralysis 10 days into flower exo pp and cq48 in veg under a little 250w mh so my best looking seedling cq48 is male that that sucks


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i start the pk at around 1ml per ltr mate roughly wk 3 when them buds are starting to link up and form, by wk 6 il be giving them 2ml per ltr but after wk 6 no more pk and im shore my ripen flush also helps get put any pk overdose.


ah cool is that on 10 weeker ?


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> hopefully all of it lol exo and purple paralysis 10 days into flower exo pp and cq48 in veg under a little 250w mh so my best looking seedling cq48 is male that that sucks


she might not be man wait till you see balls lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

makka said:


> i couldnt imagine giving her 5 ml / L! i no u do man and get great results as stated by every on the thread lol


people say bout the calmag defiencys with a n b but bollax at them levels from a established plant they stay green n shiny till i start the ripen, i use to think yrs ago never go over 2-3ml but no way, grown the exo this way 6yr now and will take the pepsi challenge with anyones 8wk exo... and have done



Pompeygrow said:


> ah cool is that on 10 weeker ?


nope 8wk pomps never taken the exo past 9wk, what you gain it weight aint worth it mate compared to a 8 wk chop over the course of a yrs growing.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

ah right ill cut it down at 8 then see what its like


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right ill cut it down at 8 then see what its like


just feed em more pomps, and get some ripen in ya life lol rock solid buds at 8wk with the exo on a good ripen...

best non ripend exo at 8wk ive tasted had that bloombastic that shit works well too, but personally never used it meself.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> to be fair ghetts could prob grow in shit and still be proper nice lol


lmfao you obvs aint smoked ghets gear for yrs now lol fair play hes smashing it nowdays tho hats off... but you really missed out on the super soil run lmao.........


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> just feed em more pomps, and get some ripen in ya life lol rock solid buds at 8wk with the exo on a good ripen...
> 
> best non ripend exo at 8wk ive tasted had that bloombastic that shit works well too, but personally never used it meself.


yeh i got some ripen m8 i only mix one bucked of water up for the pp and exo i fills it to the brim witch is about 12l and given them 40ml at min with no signs of burnt tips or anything so mite bump it up a bit more


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lmfao you obvs aint smoked ghets gear for yrs now lol fair play hes smashing it nowdays tho hats off... but you really missed out on the super soil run lmao.........


ive never smoked any ones m8 was it not the best then lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ive never smoked any ones m8 was it not the best then lol


you never had a fairy then pomps? am shore ghet will chip in with his great super soil run lol we all started somewhere....


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you never had a fairy then pomps? am shore ghet will chip in with his great super soil run lol we all started somewhere....


nah m8 only exo clone yeh id like to hear about the super soil run lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

yeh man u didnt see my first grow lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

15 oz of shit lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

was meant to have been killawatt


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> people say bout the calmag defiencys with a n b but bollax at them levels from a established plant they stay green n shiny till i start the ripen, i use to think yrs ago never go over 2-3ml but no way, grown the exo this way 6yr now and will take the pepsi challenge with anyones 8wk exo... and have done
> 
> 
> 
> nope 8wk pomps never taken the exo past 9wk, what you gain it weight aint worth it mate compared to a 8 wk chop over the course of a yrs growing.


yeah theres defo no cal mag def 5 ml / L man plenty in that lol i think with the canna its a lil on the low side of N to get away with flower ive never checked the npk even tbh i always use to burn shit like pomps so i aire on the side of caution these days haha


----------



## makka (May 11, 2016)

ive foxtailed a few plants before lol in in summer times atleast it got u high right?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

if i smoked enough lol sold most of it £100 oz


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> if i smoked enough lol sold most of it £100 oz


100 a oz fucking el mate didnt look that bad lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2016)

i use top booster as a pk booster for 1 week at 15ml - 10 l but i run budxl every feed from week 3 1ml per l week 2 flower i will show it the budxl very light


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 100 a oz fucking el mate didnt look that bad lol


yeh was shit lol had majgor heat problems only had a little tt fan 187cmf for a 1.2m tent lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 11, 2016)

ive been given budxl from week 1 flower 1mil per l


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

morning all


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 12, 2016)

Morning all, looking like ill be able to get set back up within about 6 weeks, lot better than the 2-3months they were originally saying thank fuck, just gotta find a GG cut now so ive got something other than the Livers for when i get going again, gna run them 2 til xmas n then buy a load of seeds as an xmas pressie to myself lol

whats everyone else upto today then? Just having a J of livers then gna pop out for a pint on the afternoon school run in a bit lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

just got bk from walking the dog yeh i was meant to be getting gg of mg but you know the story of that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

it's about, I just sent one to oscar and DST in the dam, plenty lads got it now and my pals up north are holding it for me too,


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

is it a real nice smoke then been reading what ppl been saying about it


----------



## makka (May 12, 2016)

bbq in the backyard lol few voddys n j's let the kids run riot haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

u boys think the mayweather and connor fight will happen ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

No chance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

Hash n weed caps. You'll mind them Rambo hahah


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

i was watching strain hunters last night and they was in morocco and saw them maken hash from the weed pritty good apart from it was the 2 cunts from green house seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

Arsejan the stain hunter lol


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Arsejan the stain hunter lol


met him, total cunt


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

you boys watching the big game on sky sports 2 in a bit


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> you boys watching the big game on sky sports 2 in a bit


what....LIFE?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)

yeh the life of portsmouth at half 7


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hash n weed caps. You'll mind them Rambo hahah
> View attachment 3679817
> View attachment 3679818


Canny Caps.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2016)

Good evenin lads hope yas are all keepin well


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Good evenin lads hope yas are all keepin well


howdy mate

hows ya doing? been up to much?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> howdy mate
> 
> hows ya doing? been up to much?


Been drinkin alot man think i need to give it a rest for a bit


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2016)

Hows u been man?


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Been drinkin alot man think i need to give it a rest for a bit


the devils brew, gets a fucking grip on ya sometimes hay, easy to lose yaself n any ag in the booze non stop....

saying that im supping on a vods at the mo lol

what bout leicster hay! surprised you didnt have a few quid on them ya usually on top ya bets, any good winners recent?


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Hows u been man?


i been alrite mate, same old fucking shit different day n all that irish, kids keep me busyish but apart from them and the grow aint been up to fuck all, wana take em back to gran canaria in the summer hols they loved it last yr so been behaving and trying save me dosh


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> the devils brew, gets a fucking grip on ya sometimes hay, easy to lose yaself n any ag in the booze non stop....
> 
> saying that im supping on a vods at the mo lol
> 
> what bout leicster hay! surprised you didnt have a few quid on them ya usually on top ya bets, any good winners recent?


Yea man the drink can take hold ha  
Dont tempt me ya fckr ha ... nah didnt back leicester but me and a mate backd liverpool for euopa atletico for champs and a top goal scorer in the euros  not sayn who gs is yet il only jinx it.... done it at start season 5 each


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea man the drink can take hold ha
> Dont tempt me ya fckr ha ... nah didnt back leicester but me and a mate backd liverpool for euopa atletico for champs and a top goal scorer in the euros  not sayn who gs is yet il only jinx it.... done it at start season 5 each


thats looking like a nice bet mate bet ya got some banging odds on that, you still planning on going over to the euros? getting ya camper van n all that? starts soon dont it.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thats looking like a nice bet mate bet ya got some banging odds on that, you still planning on going over to the euros? getting ya camper van n all that? starts soon dont it.


Crazy odds but sure could be gne nxt week... no camper man were goin to train around europe flyn in to dam and on from there


----------



## irish4:20 (May 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i been alrite mate, same old fucking shit different day n all that irish, kids keep me busyish but apart from them and the grow aint been up to fuck all, wana take em back to gran canaria in the summer hols they loved it last yr so been behaving and trying save me dosh


You should defo bring em back over man sound like yse had a great time last year


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 12, 2016)

Sup lads, haven't used this thread in a while. Haven't had the time for it. Coming close to the end of my first harvest.

Quick few questions, I've got an idea for my next run. I wanted to know which strains are best growers. Picked up some SSDD by Bodhi from MidWeekSong. Apparently its some AAA+ stuff.. Wanted a few opinions on what all of ya think?

Are there any strains out there that of yas know of, that are best for nice frosty buds/heavy yield that are relatively short?


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Crazy odds but sure could be gne nxt week... no camper man were goin to train around europe flyn in to dam and on from there


that sounds sweet mate your have a wicked time, you gonna do the whole euros? or just til ya out? bet tickets to the game are costing a fair few quid


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2016)

uk thread mash up, to absent friends, I ll drink some whisky for you


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2016)

day 3 flower other day fed the gg4 5 ml a b plus 1 ml cal mag and theyre still looking hungry, the ec was 3 ffs


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 12, 2016)

Dont know if anyone still remembers me, asking noob questions left right and centre when I popped my first set of seeds. Seedlings weren't doing too great.

Safe to say they aren't seedlings anymore, and they're doing much better lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 12, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2016)

whats the strain feisty?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2016)

they are Royal AK from RoyalQueenSeeds


----------



## Roobarb (May 13, 2016)

@Feisty1UR Looking good bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

thank fuck it's friday, had to pull a bloke off my gaffer last night lad was booting him in the head while his pal was smashing his face in on the deck, all over fuck all too, his gf's mouthed off at some bloke but of course the lads only ex army isn't he, gaffer never stood a chance. felt for the other kid he ended up nicked and my gaffer up the A&E. women are the root of all fucking evil.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2016)

haha can always trust a women


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

thing is this is her first night out since she got mortal at the xmas do fell down broke her eye socket and her dad tried to punch me several times. family are just a bunch of dickheads.


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2016)

where u live Don Baghdad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

the toon, where birds are gobby, wear nowt and blokes are hard men and alcoholics mostly haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2016)

by baghdad u mean london


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the toon, where birds are gobby, wear nowt and blokes are hard men and alcoholics mostly haha


yeh i watched a bit of that Geordie Shore looks a good night out tho * *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

those bunch of plastic cunts are no representation of newcastle man. bunch of clems that lot.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 13, 2016)

haha


----------



## oscaroscar (May 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thank fuck it's friday, had to pull a bloke off my gaffer last night lad was booting him in the head while his pal was smashing his face in on the deck, all over fuck all too, his gf's mouthed off at some bloke but of course the lads only ex army isn't he, gaffer never stood a chance. felt for the other kid he ended up nicked and my gaffer up the A&E. women are the root of all fucking evil.


You had to pull a bloke off? Did that calm the situation? 

Sorry Don. But that was a tap in lol


----------



## jinkyj (May 13, 2016)

Good evening lads ive got a quick question Ive got pk 13/14 . What weeks do u use it and how much per 30 litres of water. I'm growing in coco for first time and I usually use bloombastic as I usally grow in soil. I'm on day 27 12/12. Any info appreciated lads.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 14, 2016)

its starting to look like my best seedling is male lol but hopefully im wrong


----------



## makka (May 15, 2016)

Morning lads hope everyone weĺl
Got a big a trim to run for bubble too so things are looking up today lol


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

jinkyj said:


> Good evening lads ive got a quick question Ive got pk 13/14 . What weeks do u use it and how much per 30 litres of water. I'm growing in coco for first time and I usually use bloombastic as I usally grow in soil. I'm on day 27 12/12. Any info appreciated lads.


When I used it in coco I would start around week 3 and increase dosage each week until at 10ml max per 10l.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You had to pull a bloke off? Did that calm the situation?
> 
> Sorry Don. But that was a tap in lol


lol, aye totally, rush of endorphin's then a quick nap.


----------



## The Unseen Voyeur (May 15, 2016)

I'd setup a grow if they significant other would let me. Hard to find decent stuff where I'm at. What I'd really like to find is someone selling liquid weed. Have seen a few tutorials online but looks overly complicated.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 15, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 15, 2016)

I'm going to give cannabutter a go this run see how it works out


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 15, 2016)

Slow cooker does the job...low heat over night n don't let it boil


----------



## makka (May 15, 2016)

whats a fair price for 8th of nice exo bubble hash? 
i sell an 8th for 40 squid but the guy takes lots of oz's at once 
so am i ripping myself? lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 15, 2016)

Cool man still got about 7 weeks till harvest


----------



## makka (May 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Cool man still got about 7 weeks till harvest


canna butter is nice man but if u get too much green init it tastes like plant n nasty!


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 15, 2016)

Ah right I'll look into it a bit more then make sure I gets it right lol how much weed do you boys use in it


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 15, 2016)

your better of making something with the trim first then using that for the butter, hash or extract, if your using trim/buds to make the butter it taste pretty nasty proper weedy lol still gets ya mashed if you use enough but the taste is ropey, if its weedy butter i always found that a lemon cake hides that weedy taste better than any chocolate cake etc

if you make it with hash/extracts tho you dont get no weedy taste at all, youd never no you was even eating canna butter lol ghee or coconut oil works best for it also, the higher the fat content the better, normal butter is 82% where as ghee is 98-99% deffo helps.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

Absolutely spot on. Always make my butter with extracts.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 15, 2016)

i learnt the hard way D, some of me weedy butter was proper strong tho just needed a strong gag reflex lol taste rank...

making it with hash or extract was like a revelation lol no nasty taste at all!

this choc cake i put in 200g of butter in the mix and another 75g in the icing was strong as fuck, but bloody vile lol the almond cake was better, always found anything tasted better than a choc mix with weedy butter, but that hash/extract butter you could use in anything, give to anyone and never even no what ya eating til it kicks in lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> day 3 flower other day fed the gg4 5 ml a b plus 1 ml cal mag and theyre still looking hungry, the ec was 3 ffs


hungry ass plant tha zeddd serious fookin starver lol


----------



## makka (May 15, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i learnt the hard way D, some of me weedy butter was proper strong tho just needed a strong gag reflex lol taste rank...
> 
> making it with hash or extract was like a revelation lol no nasty taste at all!
> 
> this choc cake i put in 200g of butter in the mix and another 75g in the icing was strong as fuck, but bloody vile lol the almond cake was better, always found anything tasted better than a choc mix with weedy butter, but that hash/extract butter you could use in anything, give to anyone and never even no what ya eating til it kicks in lol


that alomnd cake looks tasty as man its ma fave wi some custard lol
i need to make some edibles but have to wait to next harvest now only 8 week  bitches in stretch now


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 15, 2016)

makka said:


> that alomnd cake looks tasty as man its ma fave wi some custard lol
> i need to make some edibles but have to wait to next harvest now only 8 week  bitches in stretch now


i use to love making the butter n edibles but last batch i made was waaay too strong and whiteid hard! lol put me off for life i think.

its a nutty buzz tho hay very different type of stone to smoking, and keeps you mashed for hours n hours was sweet when you eat loads n end up going sleep but wake up stoned lol not just with a stone-over but full on stoned, takes a good while to go threw your system when u eat it.


----------



## makka (May 15, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i use to love making the butter n edibles but last batch i made was waaay too strong and whiteid hard! lol put me off for life i think.
> 
> its a nutty buzz tho hay very different type of stone to smoking, and keeps you mashed for hours n hours was sweet when you eat loads n end up going sleep but wake up stoned lol not just with a stone-over but full on stoned, takes a good while to go threw your system when u eat it.


yeah it does take ages dont it lol i like smoking it but edibles are a different high as u say it felt weird first time i had edibles cuz i aint smoked out so it was strange feeling the stone come on needless to say i was greedy n spewed lol i would pay extra to whitey off weed these days


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

I'd liken the come up on a very strong edible to the very start of coming up on shrooms. Whether you have a cheesey grin because you know what's coming or whether it's the chemical reactions in your body i dont know but I love it. I've got 2 cookies sitting left and 8 may just munch them the noo last 4l5 minutes of bairns TV then freedom lol.

I meant 5 minutes but it feels like 415.....


----------



## jinkyj (May 15, 2016)

DST said:


> When I used it in coco I would start around week 3 and increase dosage each week until at 10ml max per 10l.


Cheers for the info dst, I just went for 12 ml in 30 litres and start building up to max dosage.so far they look fine, touch wood.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> your better of making something with the trim first then using that for the butter, hash or extract, if your using trim/buds to make the butter it taste pretty nasty proper weedy lol still gets ya mashed if you use enough but the taste is ropey, if its weedy butter i always found that a lemon cake hides that weedy taste better than any chocolate cake etc
> 
> if you make it with hash/extracts tho you dont get no weedy taste at all, youd never no you was even eating canna butter lol ghee or coconut oil works best for it also, the higher the fat content the better, normal butter is 82% where as ghee is 98-99% deffo helps.


cool man ive taken note ill have a look in to it


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2016)

this is a male aint it


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 16, 2016)

Well happy the xanax landed today been ok ut of work with a crick in the neck that turned into spasms madness


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> this is a male aint it View attachment 3683035


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3683052


haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well happy the xanax landed today been ok ut of work with a crick in the neck that turned into spasms madness


yup i got a sack landed this weekend. nicely not caring about fuck all, I'm awy for a swallyQ


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 16, 2016)

I've had 5 2mg so far n I'm super slick.well tidy pills..can't wait to mix em with the clomazapam.downside is my mdma order seems to be an exit scam n was auto finalise but sure fuck it only 97e..shit happens


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yup i got a sack landed this weekend. nicely not caring about fuck all, I'm awy for a swallyQ


What changes get? Gonna be testing hulks xanax next..he's stopped selling diaz atm cuz he can't find any genuine stock


----------



## medicropper07 (May 16, 2016)

They seek it here

They seek it there

They seek it everywhere

That darn elusive the glue


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

changes? i got a ton.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

fell asleep in my chair for a couple hours after a couple of gins and a 8.8% ipa for lunch. cycled home got some proper. signed in did some work and about to get my hifi set up and crack on.


----------



## Thc247 (May 17, 2016)

top of the morning to ya's 
i dont know if i shared this with you previously i just come across it but here is a good reminder to everyone that forgets how dangerous ya electric can be he used to wire his meter up at night wen his lights was on he was very very lucky as the fire sustained itself to just the meter cupboard


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2016)

he is a lucky man he didnt kill any one it aint worth trying to rip the electric companies off u earn the money to pay them and plus all the time they are getting paid they wont send any one round


----------



## Budsmoker123456 (May 17, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> top of the morning to ya's
> i dont know if i shared this with you previously i just come across it but here is a good reminder to everyone that forgets how dangerous ya electric can be he used to wire his meter up at night wen his lights was on he was very very lucky as the fire sustained itself to just the meter cupboard
> View attachment 3683838



This was yours?


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2016)

everyone got their fire extinguishers serviceable? what ....you aint got one, lol


----------



## Budsmoker123456 (May 17, 2016)

zeddd said:


> everyone got their fire extinguishers serviceable? what ....you aint got one, lol



Reminds me I need to pick one up, I somehow lost/misplaced mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

I have Co2 tanks about the grow triggered my smoke sensors and temp..,.,...


----------



## Roobarb (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fell asleep in my chair for a couple hours after a couple of gins and a 8.8% ipa for lunch. cycled home got some proper. signed in did some work and about to get my hifi set up and crack on.


What's your fave gin? Quite partial to a g&t myself. 
Have a bottle of Tanqueray No10 - very nice


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Xanax arrived.ahit packaging.could hear em rattling but I ordered 100 n got 101 full peace n about 25 pr sp broken ones.
Took 3 or so yesterday,blacked out lol gf came home shouting that I'd left the cooker on with a pizza in...house still stinks.totally floating now so no more till after work


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fell asleep in my chair for a couple hours after a couple of gins and a 8.8% ipa for lunch. cycled home got some proper. signed in did some work and about to get my hifi set up and crack on.


Try banditbrothers on alphabay I got 100 for fuck a. .few were broken but got 20 or so extra so I got 101 full bars


----------



## Thc247 (May 17, 2016)

Budsmoker123456 said:


> This was yours?


na man wud be a bit hot me posting pics like that if it was mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> What's your fave gin? Quite partial to a g&t myself.
> Have a bottle of Tanqueray No10 - very nice


that is indeed my favourite, no nonsense, tonic, lime 2 cubes though I have been likeing Gin Mare and Chase


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

A few pages back Zedd says one of the regs got busted and to pm him for the information, my money's on the hulk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Xanax arrived.ahit packaging.could hear em rattling but I ordered 100 n got 101 full peace n about 25 pr sp broken ones.
> Took 3 or so yesterday,blacked out lol gf came home shouting that I'd left the cooker on with a pizza in...house still stinks.totally floating now so no more till after work


hahah I did a beer garden 5 xanx, rode home and had 11 more. aye am really struggling to type today.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2016)

I've noticed lmfao.


----------



## makka (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah I did a beer garden 5 xanx, rode home and had 11 more. aye am really struggling to type today.


lol fk knows how u ride that bike after that many haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

i remember around me naked walk to the mum in laws time lol, was caning it pretty hard back then ate a shitload of benzos few lines of ket i think? possibly some more shit i carnt remember then tried to go on a bike ride remember falling off a lot then once i got the hang of it was riding for hours n hours but getting more n more lost, me phone run out of battery and i was so fucking lost i was scared of never finding me way back...

pulled up at some posh gastro pub and stumbled in and asked to use there phone musta looked like a mad man they werent too keen to say the least well until i remembered that i had a load of cash in me pocket, got that out waving it about swearing to god im not mad just lost, ordered a load of food and they let me use the phone, rang the ex and she came down to the place and pointed out that i was 5mins away from home lmao

drug riding aint the one.....lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

DST said:


> I've noticed lmfao.


thankfully you ain't my lass mother or boss so you can gtf HAHA

i also knock a bloke over on me bike. while i'm on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i remember around me naked walk to the mum in laws time lol, was caning it pretty hard back then ate a shitload of benzos few lines of ket i think? possibly some more shit i carnt remember then tried to go on a bike ride remember falling off a lot then once i got the hang of it was riding for hours n hours but getting more n more lost, me phone run out of battery and i was so fucking lost i was scared of never finding me way back...
> 
> pulled up at some posh gastro pub and stumbled in and asked to use there phone musta looked like a mad man they werent too keen to say the least well until i remembered that i had a load of cash in me pocket, got that out waving it about swearing to god im not mad just lost, ordered a load of food and they let me use the phone, rang the ex and she came down to the place and pointed out that i was 5mins away from home lmao
> 
> drug riding aint the one.....lol


panty sniffer


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

fuck off lol 

i swear it was a dodgy batch of ket, was about the time of the drought and loads of mxe was being passed off as ket, that mxe is evil stuff wide awake black outs for hrs arrrghhh..

also in my defense, i had 4 of the original domino's and 30-40 vals, half ltr of vods but i still blame the mxe/ket lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

panty snifferh HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

I myself being totally blameless. naturally


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

theres just no excusing the naked walk i take all jibes lol fucking terrifying tho it was remember coming round and feeling so cold thought i was gonna die was mid October ffs, then only remembering where the mum in law lived lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

I've removed the key to my o;d place for similar reasons man....


----------



## Roobarb (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that is indeed my favourite, no nonsense, tonic, lime 2 cubes though I have been likeing Gin Mare and Chase


Might have to try that, but what's chase - the potatoe vodka???
Ever have proper sloe gin?


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2016)

lol I remember the naked walk must have been a dodgy burger man cant be the drugs, speaking of which, I just been combing the fridge for chocolat and found a mostly empty wrap of DMT, not enough for a hit tho which is a shame mite just buzz it in a j


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2016)

seems like it going to go a little dry http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/massive-£16m-of-cocaine-heroin-and-cannabis-seized-in-crime-units-biggest-ever-drug-bust/ar-BBt9MmK?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=U270DHP


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

What's everyone smoking tonight ?

Just some blue cheese for me


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> seems like it going to go a little dry http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/massive-£16m-of-cocaine-heroin-and-cannabis-seized-in-crime-units-biggest-ever-drug-bust/ar-BBt9MmK?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=U270DHP


nah, isnt even a drop in the ocean......


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2016)

i know what ya saying but some one aint getting fuck all lol


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

Someone sort rimmer out with the glue aswell

For the cupboard lol, even young pompeys rocking a shed


----------



## DST (May 17, 2016)

Mentions cannabis but then goes on to say cocaïne and h were seized. So unless you like a little burn then I wouldnt get too worried...I am sure the coke would get stamped on to fuk before it got to anyone's nose as well so again...nae loss.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 17, 2016)

true with the sniff its more wizz then anythink round here got police reports to prove it lol when i got nicked with some on me


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

This time next year young Pompey

You'll be rocking a barn


----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)

look who took his stuffed animal back out to play.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

I'm not mainliner abe


----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)

I believe you


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

What's your best plant abe ?


----------



## medicropper07 (May 17, 2016)

And have you run the glue yet ?


----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)

currently, im pleased with rare dankness goat wreck haze. that sativa vigor and it was nice to see buckets of herb come off it. i just easily re-vegged it and gonna start runs with it. the terps remind me of a decent jack herer


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> nah, isnt even a drop in the ocean......







coke submarine


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah I did a beer garden 5 xanx, rode home and had 11 more. aye am really struggling to type today.


Ive 73 left lmao n only remember having 2 bars yesterday as i was counting em.I ate everything crumbs n broken bits in the bag.can't remember anything after the package landing..thought this morning was yesterday ffs till the gf says i left a pizza in the oven n went to bed..house still stinks of burnt pizza.told her i was super stoned.this morning (still pretty high i dropped 2 more bars into work turned out i wasn't in till later...fucking xanax lmao
So what do u think of em?I find xanax more social n uplifting. Goin with hulk next,he's 500 bars for just under 400 dollars including postage n he gets his gear from ukbenzo who by far has the best pressed xanax around so ur guaranteed comsisteny and quality.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

the xanax snides are the safest bet for cheapys at the mo deffo, so much pure xanax powder going about.

ive only had proper xanax a few times from spain called frontin just another name for alprazolam/xanax found em abit more blackoutish than other benzos lol deffo worth a bash tho.

if you wana pay top doller tho have a look at terrysukstock clonzepam 2mg still in the original bottle of 100, pharm grade 2.5mg lorazepam aswel and lax you gotta have a go at the pregbulins you would like em, aint a benzo tho mind that one.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

I've 100 clonazepam coming from a clearnet site 65e including postage n 2mg lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Definitely cheap out banditbrothers shit press alot breaks but he gives a ton extra n they definitely work like def 2mg atleast lol.if ur looking to re sell then hulk is ur lad.he's pushing ukbenzos tabs n that lads the best pills in reference to potency n appearance.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've 100 clonazepam coming from a clearnet site 65e including postage n 2mg lmao


snides mate and clonzepam cause its pretty much the strongest of the mid grade benzos is up there with vals for the snides, roche still make the clonzepam and the various other drugs that vendor i said is selling on top of them coming in a origanal bottle of 100 like they do is deffo ya safest bet for clonzepam ( bar maligan who i carnt find since nuc went), plus escrow n recoreded delivery only they legit.

imo carnt beat clonzepam its the longest lasting mid range benzo, hits hard too, but different strokes for different folk we all like what we like lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

That message I pm u there rambo is where alot of the dn vendors get their stuff I'd say lmao those blues especially


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Anyone else get less paranoid when they started growing? Gfs always freaking when the door knocks n i just walce on by not a worry in the world...women


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Must say for chillong at home with a bong n shit diazapam is my no1 then clonazepam followed by xanax n at the very very very very very end luuuuùuuudes man FUCKIN LUUUUÙUUUDES MAN


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Must say for chillong at home with a bong n shit diazapam is my no1 then clonazepam followed by xanax n at the very very very very very end luuuuùuuudes man FUCKIN LUUUUÙUUUDES MAN


lmao

i agree much the same but the clonzepam before the vals, them ludes where cool but you needed way tooo much to get a proper wrecked buzz on....

lorazepam is nice hits real quick n hard but dont last long.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Man i bonged that 5 g sample in no time...granted i broke my bong but i could of easily gotten into a car n kinda driven


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man i bonged that 5 g sample in no time...granted i broke my bong but i could of easily gotten into a car n kinda driven


i ended up with 20g in total i think was a postal strike in SA at the time said 1st lot didnt arrive, smoked pretty much the second 10g in a night on top of booze and was mingled proper wolfy style mingled lol rang ghet n apparently me mate had to take the phone of me i was so mashed but thats the vods on top, they died out for a reason simples it was the 60s/70s and there wasnt much better drugs or certainly not the variety about today.

the only place they still have a real market is SA and they mainly smoke it with there weed cause the weed is so shite.... or use em to come down of the tick.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

U know bizzle is the only lad I've chatted to on here but I was off me tits on blues on a small get away with the gf...funny times.all u English lads sound funny


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone else get less paranoid when they started growing? Gfs always freaking when the door knocks n i just walce on by not a worry in the world...women


Yeh just comes the norm m8 but I will say there seems to be a lot more police about when I'm drying


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 18, 2016)

Oh drying n trimmings a whole new ball game lol I start trimming at like 2 am n finish by 6,air out the gaff n repeat lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 18, 2016)

Super xanax laxxed..just had 2 2mg n I'm wankered dunno how I ate all those others


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Super xanax laxxed..just had 2 2mg n I'm wankered dunno how I ate all those others


get a dominos this time mate NO cooking lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 18, 2016)

Tell that to benzo lax...that lads lovery a challenge lol
Just woke up after my 4mg so I said I'd try 6mg now n see how it goes...but I am a bit peckish


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Tell that to benzo lax...that lads lovery a challenge lol
> Just woke up after my 4mg so I said I'd try 6mg now n see how it goes...but I am a bit peckish


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 18, 2016)

needs a new phone not sure if to get z5 or galaxy s7


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2016)

Weed and beer time

Happy days


----------



## medicropper07 (May 18, 2016)

This thread needs a few more potheads imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> needs a new phone not sure if to get z5 or galaxy s7


s5 it's way better than either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Must say for chillong at home with a bong n shit diazapam is my no1 then clonazepam followed by xanax n at the very very very very very end luuuuùuuudes man FUCKIN LUUUUÙUUUDES MAN


them xanax aren't half floaty, my typing is like dog egg mind i had 50 hahah


----------



## ovo (May 18, 2016)

KC answer dna loop award. Emit time. Draw a pool Andrew snack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

aye posting just like that hahahahhahah


----------



## Pointman (May 18, 2016)

Goodbye dodgy dealer!


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2016)

Pointman said:


> Goodbye dodgy dealer!


don't bin his number just yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

ya know this place aint for noobs they just come to advice cos w'ere old hands. 

one of the the biggest threads ganning. that said...... jog on hahahahah


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> s5 it's way better than either


My wife's got the s5 she thinks it's alright and I got the iphone 5 at min but wants to get away from apple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

one for sellin for for mates man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

Pointman said:


> Goodbye dodgy dealer!


pop off to the noob section, i am dodgy cos i have to be. don't let the don't let the door hit you in the way out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> don't bin his number just yet


asif i'd give him my burner never mind my real hahaha


----------



## Pointman (May 18, 2016)

How about, fuck you ya Piss taking cunts...... If you want to supply most of Britain then feel free...but I just want to have a bit to smoke without having to pay £10 for 0.7....
Thanks for your really usefull advice


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol I remember the naked walk must have been a dodgy burger man cant be the drugs, speaking of which, I just been combing the fridge for chocolat and found a mostly empty wrap of DMT, not enough for a hit tho which is a shame mite just buzz it in a j


Yo zeddd, how'd you grow the bollocks to actually do DMT? I'm scared shitless of the stuff. Might do it in the future, what did you experience on it?

Experience anything like feeling as if you're in a simulation? As in .... life ain't real typa shit  Someone I know explained it pretty well, imagine how you live now as if it's a trip and when you die you're finally back with your alien fam holding a bong in your hand and them asking how the trip was


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Yo zeddd, how'd you grow the bollocks to actually do DMT? I'm scared shitless of the stuff. Might do it in the future, what did you experience on it?
> 
> Experience anything like feeling as if you're in a simulation? As in .... life ain't real typa shit  Someone I know explained it pretty well, imagine how you live now as if it's a trip and when you die you're finally back with your alien fam holding a bong in your hand and them asking how the trip was


its like going home, where we all ultimately come from and will return to ime


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

Pointman said:


> How about, fuck you ya Piss taking cunts...... If you want to supply most of Britain then feel free...but I just want to have a bit to smoke without having to pay £10 for 0.7....
> Thanks for your really usefull advice


bin that plant on the way out man its embarrassing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

Pointman said:


> How about, fuck you ya Piss taking cunts...... If you want to supply most of Britain then feel free...but I just want to have a bit to smoke without having to pay £10 for 0.7....
> Thanks for your really usefull advice


fuck off to the noob section then, this thread ain't for no green horns


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

point man aye .7 man. cock.


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

Lol Z, hope your all good peeps. Any way, I'm looking for advice , I've got a 2m x 2M tent in spare room, I was planning to put 2 600w in there, I've got to go from seed because I can't get clones up here. So, I got 13 weeks from start to finish, lease runs out 2 weeks later. What would you lot recommend to start & how many & pot size ? I was thinking 20 in 7 litre pots ,I need to make a few Bob so sommat with a decent yeild that will sell .thank you for reading my ramblings,


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2016)

Morning WF, bad luck about getting busted, I'd be running 4 20 litres a light, keep your plant number down whilst your lucks out.
Just get 8 glue clones off Zedd and you should be good for a box with 3 weeks veg


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

Cheers Med, I was very lucky with a caution for 24 plants ! .I'm far far away from there now so touch wood , I've heard of this "glue" you speak of, is it clone only ?


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

Is MG ok ? Heard someone had a knock . Hello Rambo if your about ,hope you & yours are all good .


----------



## medicropper07 (May 19, 2016)

The glue is clone only from America, the breeder Jodie whales released it for everybody, there's a few people on here who have it, just a matter of time before the whole thread has it.
I think mg has been busted baz, it happens to us all, I had to sober up during the day which wasn't much fun, but you need to get your shit together and start thinking clearly cause it's not all hookers and blow


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

[QUOTE="medicropper07, post: 12609223, member: 903078"). it's not all hookers and blow[/QUOTE]
...... is it not ?


----------



## makka (May 19, 2016)

took a while to make sense of that but i got their lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its like going home, where we all ultimately come from and will return to ime


What does home feel/look like?


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> What does home feel/look like?


trippy, like this but different












lots of pretty colours

DNA and ufo s are common themes with DMT


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

Baz if ya not bothered by numbers in a 2 x 2 about 24 in 11 litre pots get em to 5 nodes and flip em would be my first thought, nice weight with a good seed plant too


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Baz if ya not bothered by numbers in a 2 x 2 about 24 in 11 litre pots get em to 5 nodes and flip em would be my first thought, nice weight with a good seed plant too


Thanks Z, I've only got about 13 weeks from seed to pull, any suggestions me old mate ? I was looking on attitude earlier , but it a long time since I bought seeds.Hows our mate over the water doing ???


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> trippy, like this but different
> View attachment 3685674
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty crazy. Where did you get yours from? Noumena?


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> That's pretty crazy. Where did you get yours from? Noumena?


no I went and did the full monty in the jungle puking in a bucket, they make up a tea from a few plants which looks and smells like biobizz grow, u drink this brew and have 5 hours in that dmt space but more intense than that tbh, goodtimes lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 19, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Thanks Z, I've only got about 13 weeks from seed to pull, any suggestions me old mate ? I was looking on attitude earlier , but it a long time since I bought seeds.Hows our mate over the water doing ???


13 weeks from seed is gonna be pushing it imo gettin them finnished in time cant u grab any cuts mate im sure if all the lads pulled together you could get ya sum cuts and be sure they gonna be finnished in that time


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> That's pretty crazy. Where did you get yours from? ?


sorry man one of the thread members got some powdered dmt off the DN and I had some of that, its good stuff but only a 5 min experience peaking which seemed a relief tbh after 15 five hour ayahuasca trips, also it seems the purer the dmt the clearer the trip we found so u notice where the extra £ goes


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

@THC, thank you mate, there's some damn good folk on here !. 
@ Z , Zedd, you've always been a mighty fine bloke ,I will drop u a message ,thank you. 
@ DST , thank you ,I will drop him a line , sounds like they would be right up my street


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

im on some mad single malt tonight, springbank cask strength 12 years Springbank , smells like maple cured bacon, orange marmalade, seaweed, tastes sweet as


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Will look out for that one. I would recommend The Glenrothes. Had a bottle recently and it was 100s. IPA for me the night.


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im on some mad single malt tonight, springbank cask strength 12 years Springbank , smells like maple cured bacon, orange marmalade, seaweed, tastes sweet as


im on some non vintage cheapest tesco value imperial vods, smells like paint stripper with mild overtones of methylated spirits and a faint hint of that alchohol hand wash you get in hospitals, taste much the same too lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 19, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Thanks Z, I've only got about 13 weeks from seed to pull, any suggestions me old mate ? I was looking on attitude earlier , but it a long time since I bought seeds.Hows our mate over the water doing ???


Look at B.O.G. seeds for some early finishers n maybe look at doing a 12/12 FS grow to cut the time down even more


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> im on some non vintage cheapest tesco value imperial vods, smells like paint stripper with mild overtones of methylated spirits and a faint hint of that alchohol hand wash you get in hospitals, taste much the same too lol


sounds like my student days snorting hand gel


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

Awwww Thanks lads , I'm fucking welling up with all the kindness going on ! One of you has sorted me , I won't mention him unless he wants, but your all top blokes ,fair play to ya


----------



## bazoomer (May 19, 2016)

^^^^^^^ not in a gay way !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

had a right laugh today, walked into my local asked for a double brandy, the barman says, a double brandy, to which i replied 'did i stutter' haaha 

that's me off the rails not that i was near them like.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> needs a new phone not sure if to get z5 or galaxy s7


Z5 all the way.that's my next choice for phones.stunning build quality n smooth as shit gui


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

Lads mad one yesterday.went down the park for a bbq with a few close mates. All happy broke out my weed n xanax+clonazepam had a hoot. So as we were leaving we cleaned all our crap up (hate cunts leaving messes in my fecking park) out the gate n BOOm undercover car pulls up searches us (all super calm thanks to the xanax n clonazepam ).first my mate got a propper search n me being me I step forward saying to search me first which he just checks my wallet (had weed,xanax n clonazepam in my fag box) n said that's fine whilst my other mate the mad fucker was still smoking a spliff as he casually walked ahead n put his xanax on a bin n strolled back still smoking the spliff.long story short the cop apologised (me being high to fuck asked for his bag number,written reason for the search ) n off we went where my friends got me barred from DRUM ROLL PLS 4-5 BARS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

lmao smooooth Lax hahaha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Z5 all the way.that's my next choice for phones.stunning build quality n smooth as shit gui


That's what I thought m8 seems better then the new sony x they said the z5 is the last one in the z series


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao smooooth Lax hahaha


Seriously man lock onto some xanax..super social benzo n works a treat with a few clonazepam at the same time..my recommendation is drop 2 2mg xanax n 2 2mg clonazepam washed down with a nice pint bottle..shits delicious.


The clonazepam arrived from sirlanka n Strealth was so on point as well as dosage that I've ordered 1000 10mg diaz for like 170 dollars with free postage


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

Makka...email mate. Just want to make sure it's the correct name


----------



## ovo (May 20, 2016)

No, it never propagates if I set a gap or prevention.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Seriously man lock onto some xanax..super social benzo n works a treat with a few clonazepam at the same time..my recommendation is drop 2 2mg xanax n 2 2mg clonazepam washed down with a nice pint bottle..shits delicious.
> 
> 
> The clonazepam arrived from sirlanka n Strealth was so on point as well as dosage that I've ordered 1000 10mg diaz for like 170 dollars with free postage


dunno like i've done me ribs and skinned me elbows coming off me bike after a a handful of them xanax, next morning i found a half ounce gaffer taped in a bag in the bin
ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

ovo said:


> No, it never propagates if I set a gap or prevention.


what are you on about you clem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

reported for being an ass hat


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

I fuckin love xanax man lol got scammed with a 10 order of mdma but at 90e not complaining so I ordered another 10g n a few 1 g samples from different vendors to see the quality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

partyflocknl on dream mate


----------



## makka (May 20, 2016)

just ordered some blues off that zeus miself only a box tho mind lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2016)

what sites that @makka Dream ? im lookin for a decent vendor myself but i aint never used the dark net i get stuck on the bit when it comes to getting bitcoins what sites do you all use to get them do you have to verify your self and that and do you use a few bitcoin accounts like send money from one to the other or do you just top up your bit coin account built into the market i would appreciate anyone that has got time to pm me or somethin to explain the best way to do it in detail and what sites to use i also get a bit lost with the pgp encryption i have tried a few times to read up an that but when it come to it i always hit a brick wall 
do i need to use my bank account to buy coins 
how can i be sure my coins are safe 
what software do you all use to hide your ip apart from tor do you have any links or names of ip software that you dont have to pay for but that is secure ? 
anyone that can help me understand it a bit better is def appreciated also if any of you want to pm me any registration links for any of the markets u use at moment i havnt used any but have had a little browse through a few mainly i will b buying benzo's , zopiclone so if you know any decent vendors all help greatly appreciated lads an lassies


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Z5 all the way.that's my next choice for phones.stunning build quality n smooth as shit gui


gotta be z5 in my eyes i think the sony xperia z's are the bollox


----------



## Thc247 (May 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Seriously man lock onto some xanax..super social benzo n works a treat with a few clonazepam at the same time..my recommendation is drop 2 2mg xanax n 2 2mg clonazepam washed down with a nice pint bottle..shits delicious.
> 
> 
> The clonazepam arrived from sirlanka n Strealth was so on point as well as dosage that I've ordered 1000 10mg diaz for like 170 dollars with free postage


thats well cheap 1000 x 10mg for $170

i could sell them a man i know that would take a 1000 for 50p a pop are they propper diazy and are they also blue mate i want sum myself but thinking get 1000 for 170 sell him 500 for £250 and munch the rest wud be a interesting week or so that with 500 blues i love em but do some right fooked up stuff on em


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2016)

Sorry can't help u out on the coins or other doings ThC, I know shite all about that, I'm very old & fucked


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2016)

Them benzo's are bad news, the withdrawals are meant to be worse than heroin or as bad, I'd be sticking to the weed, just need to find a few keepers for the the right hit.
What strains did you get baz ? I'd be getting that glue cut off Zedd for a Mother plant for your next round and at least you will have it in your stable.


----------



## bazoomer (May 20, 2016)

Not getting anything off anyone, buying seeds


----------



## medicropper07 (May 20, 2016)

Just got myself some today
Blue dream x 3
Lemon og
Slh 
Pineapple chunk
707 headband
And a free og

Should be able to find a few keepers, need some new weed, this stuff I've got now just couch locks me, what you've gone for ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Them benzo's are bad news, the withdrawals are meant to be worse than heroin or as bad, I'd be sticking to the weed, just need to find a few keepers for the the right hit.
> What strains did you get baz ? I'd be getting that glue cut off Zedd for a Mother plant for your next round and at least you will have it in your stable.


Ive had propper withdrawal off em n was worse that me speed benders propper shaking all that razz..that's why I'm trying not to indulge (he says after popping 3 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

Seriously lads xanax is a marvellous high lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> thats well cheap 1000 x 10mg for $170
> 
> i could sell them a man i know that would take a 1000 for 50p a pop are they propper diazy and are they also blue mate i want sum myself but thinking get 1000 for 170 sell him 500 for £250 and munch the rest wud be a interesting week or so that with 500 blues i love em but do some right fooked up stuff on em


The clonazepam 2mg I ordered landed with good stealth and they were bang on n tbh one fucked me up n me mate had a prescription for em n one did fuck all to me so I think they may be slightly higher dosed so I had to order the diazapam especially at that price n had some good reviews so I'll make me money from those say maybe 500 for 600e n eat the rest then focus on the xanax game they're very popular atm n hulkbenzo has the sweetest press n consistent dosage for 500 its like 375 dollars (sold 2 5 bags of xanax for 20e a bag ffs)
was chatting to a mate about what he's paying for mdma n he fucking said 100e a gram! I get 10 for 90 or 25g for like 2 something shits rediculous so I said my cousin can get it for 60e a gram but only takes larger orders so shits sold before I fucking get it lmao.



I don't sell class A's this is a stone rant


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 20, 2016)

whats going on in here you boys on drugs or what


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats going on in here you boys on drugs or what


Us, never. I've just near smashed some cunt in the offy apparently calling his mate a knobend not me. His mate backed him up too lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Us, never. I've just near smashed some cunt in the offy apparently calling his mate a knobend not me. His mate backed him up too lol


U never seem to be the lad looking for trouble shit seems to find u lol u always seem to be breaking up fights n shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2016)

Its the way the toon is at that time of night, its why I started having spacer soft drinks. There's always some radge packets about. I'm old fashioned. I sit at the back wall and watch the door


----------



## makka (May 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its the way the toon is at that time of night, its why I started having spacer soft drinks. There's always some radge packets about. I'm old fashioned. I sit at the back wall and watch the door


Lol that's me all over back to the wall watching the entry's to many slimy twats around to relax now a days shit I get para palps just stood in cues! To much shit make ya like that


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its the way the toon is at that time of night, its why I started having spacer soft drinks. There's always some radge packets about. I'm old fashioned. I sit at the back wall and watch the door


watching all that tight ass coming though


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Us, never. I've just near smashed some cunt in the offy apparently calling his mate a knobend not me. His mate backed him up too lol


you thought about anger management courses lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2016)

I'm calm as a coma these days. Mind the irony os it took learning a discipline of martial art to make me like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2016)

Or did you mean giving them lmao


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2016)

easy you dirty cunts
found something for you to take a look at and i couldnt watch it all
pure filth


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2016)

be warned it might put you off your dinner !!!!


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

ummm chocolate ice cream nice


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> easy you dirty cunts
> found something for you to take a look at and i couldnt watch it all
> pure filth


Quality item mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

Anyone for a line of M-Kat


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

how did she get all that choc ice cream up her arse in the first place?


----------



## Roobarb (May 21, 2016)

Fuck me. That was nasty


----------



## bazoomer (May 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how did she get all that choc ice cream up her arse in the first place?


My Mrs can do a almond magnum


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 21, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> My Mrs can do a almond magnum


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> easy you dirty cunts
> found something for you to take a look at and i couldnt watch it all
> pure filth


do you think that was their first date?


----------



## Thc247 (May 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> do you think that was their first date?


na mate they looked like they knew each other .


----------



## StinkTheRoom (May 21, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> easy you dirty cunts
> found something for you to take a look at and i couldnt watch it all
> pure filth


i remember this shit going around long time ago still makes me feel sick watching it now nasty bitches !


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## R1b3n4 (May 21, 2016)

saw this n had a chuckle....


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

this gg stinks m8 dont it lol


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> this gg stinks m8 dont it lol


not as much as the exo


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> na mate they looked like they knew each other .


at least romance isn't dead, are they committed tho? time will tell


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> not as much as the exo


Yeh true but still stank my car out lol


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh true but still stank my car out lol


it was in smell proof vac bag as well lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 21, 2016)

lmao 2girls 1 cup still a classic hay... aint even proper scat tho them birds had enemas then pumped full of tasty goods...

3guys 1 hammer or 1 lunatic 1 icepick a much better watch lol


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> lmao 2girls 1 cup still a classic hay... aint even proper scat tho them birds had enemas then pumped full of tasty goods...
> 
> 3guys 1 hammer or 1 lunatic 1 icepick a much better watch lol


link?


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 21, 2016)

http://www.bestshockers.com/3-guys-1-hammer/

http://www.bestshockers.com/1-lunatic-1-ice-pick/

i would usually feel a tad guilty at posting shit like that but seeing as i was munching on a mars ice cream when the 2girls 1cup was posted fuck it....lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> http://www.bestshockers.com/3-guys-1-hammer/
> 
> http://www.bestshockers.com/1-lunatic-1-ice-pick/
> 
> i would usually feel a tad guilty at posting shit like that but seeing as i was munching on a mars ice cream when the 2girls 1cup was posted fuck it....lol


wtf is that all about lol kills him then fucks him and puts a bottle up his ass lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> wtf is that all about lol kills him then fucks him and puts a bottle up his ass lol


you really watched it all pomps? u need help mate lol

was not long after the 2girls 1 cup malarky and load of the gore vids got named the same, plus i was put of me mars ice-cream so thought a lil fuck it you want shock/gore vids heres some....


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

haha gotta watch it all lol see what the fucks going on


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> http://www.bestshockers.com/3-guys-1-hammer/
> 
> http://www.bestshockers.com/1-lunatic-1-ice-pick/
> 
> i would usually feel a tad guilty at posting shit like that but seeing as i was munching on a mars ice cream when the 2girls 1cup was posted fuck it....lol


Iol, I ll watch it later when I got some munch on


----------



## makka (May 21, 2016)

Curiosity's a bitch ha
seen the glass pint up ass shit before that was enough for me youse have strong guts lads! Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 21, 2016)

this was one horny little slut bet daddys proud http://itsthejoker.com/florida-student-caught-on-snapchat-having-sex-with-25-dudes-in-bathroo/ cant find the video tho lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 22, 2016)

morning all @zeddd yeh man that gg was nice had a  was a hard hitting ate my other halfs 
Chocolate cake then passed out its stronger then that ssh i had a while bk


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> this was one horny little slut bet daddys proud http://itsthejoker.com/florida-student-caught-on-snapchat-having-sex-with-25-dudes-in-bathroo/ cant find the video tho lol


She was like 12-15 n it happened in the school toilets u sick fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2016)

You musta been a late starter lax haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> She was like 12-15 n it happened in the school toilets u sick fuck


says you who likes to fuck dead ppl haha


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2016)

hi all im new to growing this seems like a friendly thread anyone know how to fim? lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hi all im new to growing this seems like a friendly thread anyone know how to fim? lol


bin it and fuck off lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hi all im new to growing this seems like a friendly thread anyone know how to fim? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2016)

Fuckin sick, first time I've ever predicted the winning team and score and the.bet doesn't count as the last goal was extra time. FML


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> says you who likes to fuck dead ppl haha


Mate the gash gets nice n tight but you've to use a little lube n they don't gag on ur cock either


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 22, 2016)

haha


----------



## bazoomer (May 22, 2016)

^^^^^^ & I thought I was a perv !!


----------



## makka (May 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mate the gash gets nice n tight but you've to use a little lube n they don't gag on ur cock either


Sounds good man lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2016)

And for some reason u sweat alot less if it's an old corpse or if u wanna spice things up find an ol blue one n dress him up as poppa smurf


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 22, 2016)

where do u find ya corpse man i needs to try this shit out


----------



## Thc247 (May 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> http://www.bestshockers.com/3-guys-1-hammer/
> 
> http://www.bestshockers.com/1-lunatic-1-ice-pick/
> 
> i would usually feel a tad guilty at posting shit like that but seeing as i was munching on a mars ice cream when the 2girls 1cup was posted fuck it....lol


made ya feel a little eeerrgggg
not the best timing mate eating a choc icecream


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2016)

Necromumtimes?! 

Any amounts of rugger buggers about the town the day. Surreal as fuck, brass band playing star wars music.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> where do u find ya corpse man i needs to try this shit out


Hang around old folks homes...after a while you can smell it coming..mmmm makes me moist just thinking about it


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 22, 2016)

my bird works at an end of life home ill have to ask her to phone me if one dies while she is working so i can have a go deep throat with out her/him gagging


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2016)

Even better man shit dental so those nashers are coming right out n you'll get a gummie


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2016)

this should be the theme tune for #necrofuntimes.........


----------



## abe supercro (May 22, 2016)

I didn't have a bin in the room lastnight and the new cat took a shit on me bed. I thought it was barf cos that's never happened before, but it had that distinct shit smell. I was on benedryl and topical mmj lotion, so it was like a bad dream in middle of night. Still slept 10 hours


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2016)

Don, that partyflockgrew or whatever u call em how's their stealth? They've 50gs of md for 300e! N their silver bars are insane so this nd must be mad...have u tried his?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

morning all


----------



## 1stblood...... (May 23, 2016)

aint been dentist regularly for a few yrs now, dunno what it is never bothered me in me youth but the older i get the more scared of shit i get, just been n need a tooth out and 5 fucking fillings, shitting meself now....lol oh well needs must and nowt a handful of vals before me next app shouldnt sort out.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

Make sure u do man cuz their painkillers won't do shit for u lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don, that partyflockgrew or whatever u call em how's their stealth? They've 50gs of md for 300e! N their silver bars are insane so this nd must be mad...have u tried his?


they're on the ball mate. it'll obvs be post marked from netherlands but so long as your postie doesn't have sticky fingers you'll be champion man. make sure it's escrow'd mind. the new batch of bars are nuckin futs man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

decisions, decisions eh hahaha just gan canny man, all the benzo's n shit you ordered last week will turn up and you'll have more grit than Scotland need to keep their roads open. I'm still in agony after coming off my bike full of xanax last week. was doing about 30 downhill am black n blue n it's cost me 50 quid excess to get my bugle fixed.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2016)

Lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

all heart ye lad hahaahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

I smell mods at work lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> decisions, decisions eh hahaha just gan canny man, all the benzo's n shit you ordered last week will turn up and you'll have more grit than Scotland need to keep their roads open. I'm still in agony after coming off my bike full of xanax last week. was doing about 30 downhill am black n blue n it's cost me 50 quid excess to get my bugle fixed.


Man all the orders I'm waiting on now is mdma few different 1g samples off a few lads n 10g of mdma (all in escrow) n getting 1000 blues @170 dollars from the lads I got 100 clonazepam from so the stealth good.
Waiting for hulkbenzoto get back from vacation n will pick up his xanax as banditbrothersdid have strong gear but alot was broken n a bit crumbly where hulk gets his from ukbenzo who's got the best press n dosage going.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

If u get ur hands on nice 2mg+ xanax save em for when u get some clonazepam 2mg n drop 2 of each n smoke a spliff with a beer.by the end ur fucking cozy to fuuuuck.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 23, 2016)

clomazepam they were the days,strong as fukk and that furry mouth just before they kick in awesome,in cumbria we were drowning in them and pakistani blues a few year ago.not now.
No one can get hold of anything like that round here now.anyone know a site were can order????


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

I know where u can get 100 2mg (feels stronger than my friends script ) for 43 dollars down from 60 dollar. ..but I can't tell u


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> aint been dentist regularly for a few yrs now, dunno what it is never bothered me in me youth but the older i get the more scared of shit i get, just been n need a tooth out and 5 fucking fillings, shitting meself now....lol oh well needs must and nowt a handful of vals before me next app shouldnt sort out.


same here mate wish i took better care in my teens and 20's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

stop it lax man I need no encouragement man lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

Ah come on don the xanax are great fun with clonazepam n maybe a cheeky line n boom ur one slick lad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 23, 2016)

Your making them xanax sound nice lax your a bad lad I tell ye haha mixed with clonazepam u say? Lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Well regardless of what precisely happened, at this point, it's the cat's word against mine.


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

mixed decarbed alcohol extraction into an olive and aloe lotion blend. this topical is dank


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 23, 2016)

Just thought I'd say hello... Hello


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

hows ya grow coming on thc man not been updated for a while lol and how was ya super soil grow


----------



## dazzyballz (May 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I know where u can get 100 2mg (feels stronger than my friends script ) for 43 dollars down from 60 dollar. ..but I can't tell u


Ha ha..thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah come on don the xanax are great fun with clonazepam n maybe a cheeky line n boom ur one slick lad


I don't need the drugs to be slick lad haha. mind those xanax are a lighter feel than the vals, deffo more floaty, mixed well with a line, far too well with 20 and 50 more mind.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

That's why I love em man.propper social benzo like blues fuck u up but these pills ur chatting about happy days n if u want to add a little umph clomazapam the shit out of it lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2016)

You lot all taking pills, I've been smoking Opium in my kitchen. Where will it end? Lol


Here's the update on my friend taking RSO for her cancer :- 
She went to the hospital today for an endoscopy which is the camera down the throat. They knocked her out but not for long. They couldn't find anything which is good but hasn't come as a surprise. 

She had THE SCAN on the pelvic area a couple of days ago and this will be telling as this is where the lymph node tumour was 11 mm (the largest) plus other small ones. 

She's winning guys but only coz I had the foresight to do that grow in her house. That harvest gave her 500g which was enough to make the RSO. It wasn't even as good as her first harvest and it's still saved her. 

I'll come back next week when I hear the scan results. She may still need chemo but it'll be less now, maybe none at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You lot all taking pills, I've been smoking Opium in my kitchen. Where will it end? Lol


Nirvana hopefully, an early grave probably. I'm away for a G&T.


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

if u were smoking opium why u posting like u just had a coffee morning with cake?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> if u were smoking opium why u posting like u just had a coffee morning with cake?


Fuck! We were doing it in the morning after coffee! Were you that fly on my wall? Lol

I don't do it much but I was given some recently. I casually mentioned it to some UK growers that were here and they nearly wet themselves! Said they hadn't been offered it for 10 yrs since they were in India.

I may post some out! Just do it with hot knives in the kitchen with a makeshift pipe. My punk friends showed me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2016)

I just spoke to her and she has the appt tomorrow at 1pm! Im taking her in the car but I need to also go to the airport after that. 

So tomorrow it is. I've got a good feeling about it. I'll let you know....


----------



## dazzyballz (May 23, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck! We were doing it in the morning after coffee! Were you that fly on my wall? Lol
> 
> I don't do it much but I was given some recently. I casually mentioned it to some UK growers that were here and they nearly wet themselves! Said they hadn't been offered it for 10 yrs since they were in India.
> 
> I may post some out! Just do it with hot knives in the kitchen with a makeshift pipe. My punk friends showed me.


Fuk yea.i grew 2 opium poppys in my tent,just made a few cups of tea with it.it wasnt lethal but it done the job.
ive seen it in over here u.k once 10 yr ago looked like tree bark everone threw up i was bit young so they never gave me it,so im not surprised they were pissin thmselves its a novelty i would piss myself for a hot knife or two.get it sent out


----------



## dazzyballz (May 23, 2016)

Sorry It was about 15 -17year ago i seen it not 10


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> hows ya grow coming on thc man not been updated for a while lol and how was ya super soil grow


super soil grow ?
my grow coming on nice just done first week of 12/12
il get some pics tonight i also found out why i let my water sit 24 + hours before adjusting ph other day i had to fill tank from tap filled buckets tested ec 1.2 tested ph 7.5 so downed it to 6.5 emptied into res done 120 litres left bubbling 24 hours then checked ph to see 5.8 !!!!
wtf so i had to mix up another 60 litres of water without adjusting ph my tank was full to the brim and couldnt add anymore to it i got it back stable to 6.4 i wont be adding ph down to the water again until its been sat 24 hours fook what a game


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck! We were doing it in the morning after coffee! Were you that fly on my wall? Lol
> 
> I don't do it much but I was given some recently. I casually mentioned it to some UK growers that were here and they nearly wet themselves! Said they hadn't been offered it for 10 yrs since they were in India.
> 
> I may post some out! Just do it with hot knives in the kitchen with a makeshift pipe. My punk friends showed me.


im calling bs on you smoking opium today


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> super soil grow ?
> my grow coming on nice just done first week of 12/12
> il get some pics tonight i also found out why i let my water sit 24 + hours before adjusting ph other day i had to fill tank from tap filled buckets tested ec 1.2 tested ph 7.5 so downed it to 6.5 emptied into res done 120 litres left bubbling 24 hours then checked ph to see 5.8 !!!!
> wtf so i had to mix up another 60 litres of water without adjusting ph my tank was full to the brim and couldnt add anymore to it i got it back stable to 6.4 i wont be adding ph down to the water again until its been sat 24 hours fook what a game


must of been ghets lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2016)

ye mate i aint dun a super soil run yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

Hotknifing opium lol I remember my first time, clay chillum with baccy, hash and opium mix, up an Italian mountain at a psytrance rave walloped out me tree for a couple of hours laid in a hammock haha. 

Is there any decent vendors for the Bayer gear on dream anyone know?


----------



## makka (May 23, 2016)

Another Exo run lol
Back 1 week from flip 3 plant
Front 2 week from flip 1 plant

Top shot of front


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

makka said:


> Another Exo run lol
> Back 1 week from flip 3 plant
> Front 2 week from flip 1 plant
> View attachment 3689008
> ...


got em on ec 3 yet? thats what they love, even 3.2


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

my exo is on about 1.9 same as my pp


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

the leafs on the exo proper point up tho dont they


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

if u do 4 ml anb and calmag and a bit of pk shits easily 3, some myself included do 5 ml, crazy shit but gg4 needs more, im 3.2 ec in first week of flower and theyre just starting to look good from being lime green


----------



## DST (May 23, 2016)

Here's a few different Engineers Dream phenos. Ran this lot of F2s straight in 12/12.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

my 600w i got with the new ballast the other month has blown i only fucking used it for 1 night ffs gg4 heavy feeder then


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Here's a few different Engineers Dream phenos. Ran this lot of F2s straight in 12/12.
> View attachment 3689032 View attachment 3689033 View attachment 3689035 View attachment 3689038 View attachment 3689040


look nice on the soil and tea regime, coco and canna never quite gets that superhealthy sheen, im missing the organic way but need the yield and rapid veg cycle


----------



## dazzyballz (May 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> my 600w i got with the new ballast the other month has blown i only fucking used it for 1 night ffs gg4 heavy feeder then


I had a 600w lummi ballast,it only lasted 2 month. they told me id be using the wrong type of bulb,i needed the new digital one,they use a higher vaultage at the start.
i opened it up and all the insulation had burned off and through the wires.
i got a new ballast of em tho.


----------



## makka (May 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> got em on ec 3 yet? thats what they love, even 3.2


Nah only at 1.3 overall their in hydro wilma pebbles going 1.5 next res and adding pk


----------



## makka (May 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> got em on ec 3 yet? thats what they love, even 3.2


Coco can really take it tho can't it my LS and Exo vegger in coco and at 1.2 Ec but only small plants and looks like I could up it a lil still! They a bit pale lacking the shine but healthy as


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2016)

Been a right waste man evenin in chez don tonight, banging hip hop and hitting the Cano, smashed a spoons then whitied it up and started over with a bar of whole nut lol

Got a new book too, lorn yasel normal for eejits!


----------



## DST (May 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> look nice on the soil and tea regime, coco and canna never quite gets that superhealthy sheen, im missing the organic way but need the yield and rapid veg cycle


Cheers z. I've got to have the taste. With most strains if done right it seems to give them a slightly denser flavour. I've really done sfa to those EDS. Adde a few sprinkles of the stuff and away you go. Really easy growers.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

heres my little sluts on the 4th week from flip


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

thats an exo in the center and 4 pp around it


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2016)

Pretty epic...


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

yeh thats good im going do a jump in the summer my step mum wants to do it so i said ill do it with her


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2016)

Evening Gents, it's going to be hot, sweaty & noisy in my bedroom this summer .....nothing new there then .


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 23, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Gents, it's going to be hot, sweaty & noisy in my bedroom this summer .....nothing new there then .


u got a new slave then just pull the bed away from the wall lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> u got a new slave then just pull the bed away from the wall lol


No...a new tent


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

http://www.bestshockers.com/fire-challenge/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> must of been ghets lol


Haha how u know about my super soil grow? Lmao there was fuck all super about it if u ask me I planted my plants in buckets of festering shit and thought it'd be great haha never again let me tell ya that for free...here is some glue at day 28 tho re used coco


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

im scroggin 2 glue and 3 yeti to see how they like it, love the grow on the yeti but the glue needs taming the stretch


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 23, 2016)

Hey zeddd here's the chem d I swear down it smells.like burnt dmt mixed with weed but in a good way...yano once u smoked dmt u smell it in a few things don't ya or is that just me? Anyway here's the chem d


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im scroggin 2 glue and 3 yeti to see how they like it, love the grow on the yeti but the glue needs taming the stretch


Haha it likes to go a few inches more than every other strain don't it...I've used a bungee net this round and it's deffo helped a bit with the canopy bit of a pain watering tho man


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I had a 600w lummi ballast,it only lasted 2 month. they told me id be using the wrong type of bulb,i needed the new digital one,they use a higher vaultage at the start.
> i opened it up and all the insulation had burned off and through the wires.
> i got a new ballast of em tho.


Ive me 600w lumatek now bout 3 yrs or so and she's still not a bother...may by an po there as a backup as I've no grow shops within a few 100 fuckin miles..u lads know where I live know it's the farmers land out here boys lol


----------



## Thc247 (May 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im scroggin 2 glue and 3 yeti to see how they like it, love the grow on the yeti but the glue needs taming the stretch


does the gg really need some training then zeddd ye


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 23, 2016)

Mine was double the rest in growth to the other dbxls I had but she's slowing down now quite a bit.think I'll have a nice canopy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 23, 2016)

The glue loves a bit of training really helps her bush out ...it's just the stretch once flipped she really.goes for it like


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha it likes to go a few inches more than every other strain don't it...I've used a bungee net this round and it's deffo helped a bit with the canopy bit of a pain watering tho man


I taped some hose pipe to the end of a watering can works well, only bitch with scroggin is inspection time and moving it


----------



## Thc247 (May 24, 2016)

couple shots day 6 12 /12 i think the back of tent aint gettin light propper my filter is massive and seems to of dropped a tiny bit which in turn seems to of pushed my back reflectors off a bit may be effecting the position of the lamp and the back 1/2 meter aint growing like the rest i noticed a bit slower growth im wondering if when the tank gets low the front plants are getting more than the back plants but i filled tank yesterday and today im seeing about 100 l gone its mental stopping the back row getting as much or its the light but definately think it might be something


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 24, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/jonathan-pie-queens-speech_uk_5742e6f6e4b0e71ef36d70b5?qw0axknlixry66r


----------



## Roobarb (May 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I taped some hose pipe to the end of a watering can works well, only bitch with scroggin is inspection time and moving it


My first attempt at scrogging I used 3 different strains 6 plants. Didn't occur to me until I'd near filled the screen. And of course the two at the back were ready first. Damaged a few getting them out. Lesson learnt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/jonathan-pie-queens-speech_uk_5742e6f6e4b0e71ef36d70b5?qw0axknlixry66r


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I taped some hose pipe to the end of a watering can works well, only bitch with scroggin is inspection time and moving it


Yeh I've got a funnel taped to some hose it works a treat bit it's still a pain in the arse lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 24, 2016)

whats going on im boarde shitless


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 24, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats going on im boarde shitless


ditto, having to put up with eastern european builders in from council (joy) that dont understand english n cant even have a J til they have fucked off, not that ive got any mind lol, need to find some for today


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 24, 2016)

i dont get problems like inspections or anythink like that being in a council house cant stop ya smoking it any way if ya had some lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive me 600w lumatek now bout 3 yrs or so and she's still not a bother...may by an po there as a backup as I've no grow shops within a few 100 fuckin miles..u lads know where I live know it's the farmers land out here boys lol


Same here out riggt out in the stiks no grow shop up this way.im also running the 600 lumatek,about 12 month now had no problems at alk.the lummis sitting in the cupboard unopened


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hey zeddd here's the chem d I swear down it smells.like burnt dmt mixed with weed but in a good way...yano once u smoked dmt u smell it in a few things don't ya or is that just me? Anyway here's the chem d View attachment 3689124View attachment 3689125


 heres my chemd 4 wk flipped only vegged for a week to see what would happen


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's why I love em man.propper social benzo like blues fuck u up but these pills ur chatting about happy days n if u want to add a little umph clomazapam the shit out of it lol


My pals just got xanax.ive never had them before there 2mg how many of them is a good dose do u know??


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

About 5 n 3 clonazepam


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

Jk,pop 2 of em 2mg ones


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

just scored


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

How much for how many? Press looks nice.pop 2 with a beer


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

They were £2 pound each,i cant wait to try em,1 st time he said there strong like, i dont drink but if it kicks em in ill go get some nice imported beer,and sit in garden with a fat spliff and big daft grin on me face


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 24, 2016)

youy boys are maken me wanna try the pills


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 24, 2016)

Bad lads ain't they pomps got me all curious too lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Fuk yea.i grew 2 opium poppys in my tent,just made a few cups of tea with it.it wasnt lethal but it done the job.
> ive seen it in over here u.k once 10 yr ago looked like tree bark everone threw up i was bit young so they never gave me it,so im not surprised they were pissin thmselves its a novelty i would piss myself for a hot knife or two.get it sent out


Glad someone knows the q! I'm about to celebrate today's news and have a quick toot. Could also make tea, hence the jar they gave me in the background! 

Really wanted to send Cupcake out a piece but sadly he doesn't believe me! Lol

Get me an addy and you may be in for a treat mate!  


I'll give a hosp update in a bit. It's good news!!


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2016)

lol, there not enough for a proper hit there, no wonder u sounded normal whats that shitty lump of hash doing on top or do u think that's the opium?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Glad someone knows the q! I'm about to celebrate today's news and have a quick toot. Could also make tea, hence the jar they gave me in the background!
> 
> Really wanted to send Cupcake out a piece but sadly he doesn't believe me! Lol
> 
> ...


Did U grow your own poppys dude?im gonna have another go i didnt slice them last time to get the latex i didnt wanna kill em as i havent had much experience doing it neithers anyone else i know so no-one can give me info...is that the opium on the glass?doesnt look like the stuff i seen but that was long ago.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 24, 2016)

The Death Star back online tomorrow, got 9 beans to plant tomorrow, soaked for 48 hrs and then straight into the lite mix, under a 45w cfl, temp 26, sort of meh at the moment, going to be at least 4 months before I'm sampling the product, just hope I get some keepers


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 24, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (May 24, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3690071


I said it 3 times before it clicked = twat


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> They were £2 pound each,i cant wait to try em,1 st time he said there strong like, i dont drink but if it kicks em in ill go get some nice imported beer,and sit in garden with a fat spliff and big daft grin on me face


Yeah I'm charging 20e for 5 so fair price for street dealer but he should be sorting u mates rates ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> They were £2 pound each,i cant wait to try em,1 st time he said there strong like, i dont drink but if it kicks em in ill go get some nice imported beer,and sit in garden with a fat spliff and big daft grin on me face


How's ur buzz?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

Looks like they did the job for him lol. Off tomorrow so munched 6 xanax n now 4 clon now spliff time


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

Yea there good had two and two yellows and twovbeers .were like blues had some foo


theslipperbandit said:


> Looks like they did the job for him lol. Off tomorrow so munched 6 xanax n now 4 clon now spliff time


d and two more fell asleep at 8.30 till half hr ago.there good id recommend em if u like benzo's


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

U know how it is bro theres so little around lately.im in the sticks in cumbria,blues or any benzos have been hard to get hold off.
id been able to get these fr a while but i thought they were like adderall and wasnt intrested


theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I'm charging 20e for 5 so fair price for street dealer but he should be sorting u mates rates ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

They're a more social benzo imo the diaz n clon knock u out if you've enough.
Man shits easy to get lol ur just not looking right .


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> U know how it is bro theres so little around lately.im in the sticks in cumbria,blues or any benzos have been hard to get hold off.
> id been able to get these fr a while but i thought they were like adderall and wasnt intrested


Look up the dn but at the prices u pay I'm suprise it's not been offered to u lmao


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

I wouldnt know how do it online if thatcwhat u mean,im useless on pcs you try it round here man honestlyvwe were swamped with all benzos a few year agi. im on the coast in lake district man.were do i look!!!!!


theslipperbandit said:


> They're a more social benzo imo the diaz n clon knock u out if you've enough.
> Man shits easy to get lol ur just not looking right .


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

Well with trust comes door opening just stick around n figure out bitcoins n someone may help u one day


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

Prices i pay Well if u say u charge €1o for 5 its the same price £10 for 5 so what you on about your not makin sense lmao.im lucky to get shit in this town apart from green coz i grow me own


theslipperbandit said:


> Look up the dn but at the prices u pay I'm suprise it's not been offered to u lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

Ppl pay me 20e for 5 I can buy 500 for like 300e n 1000 for a bit more lmao


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

Im nearly 40 used to be in the loop and be able to travel rnd uk i jbew that many dealers.
but now i dont go out my way and only score for myslef enough for a wk or 2.i dont wanna handle 1000s of pills been there done that got the tshirt.im happy dont buzzkilk me.peace


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 24, 2016)

Oh I didn't mean any offence mate sorry if u thought so


----------



## dazzyballz (May 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh I didn't mean any offence mate sorry if u thought so


No non taken @ all
dude.


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2016)

lax u buzz killer, lol, jk


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2016)

so its a lovely morning for waking and baking, as is every day rain or shine, gg4 this morning got a bit of cure on it and frankly its very strong, too strong for wnb but what choice do I have apart from exo, cropping the massive yeti og at the WE its an 11 headed monster


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I said it 3 times before it clicked = twat


haha knew some one would just wasnt sure if they would admit it lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

another male been pulled today


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol, there not enough for a proper hit there, no wonder u sounded normal whats that shitty lump of hash doing on top or do u think that's the opium?


I'd be worried if I didnt know the difference?! Lmao! You only need a small hit to go down fast! That's why I didn't go online last night.
It fucking stinks and it doesn't taste great either!
However, there's no point in reporting abt my friend if you challenge the slightest detail about me smoking a bit of O.

Update:-
She's not having chemo now. Does RSO work? -YES IT DOES!

Day 1 of oil - 10 April - diagnosed with cancer in lymph nodes and wanted to do chemo immediately. She refused it.

30 April- blood results- all of a sudden they wanted to wait 3 weeks for chemo.

Day 42 of oil- 24 May -scan results of pelvic area, they're not doing chemo now, the Dr has stopped calling IT cancer and calls it disease now. BIOPSY AND ALL DONE!


The letter I posted is stating that other areas are clear and that she is stable. .

They are fobbing us off and we need to read between the lines. The 11mm tumour has not got a size. The smaller ones have gone. He said it couldn't be measured but there is a 14 mm benign tumour written down (in her kidney). So that's not true. I pushed him and asked why it hadn't spread etc and he couldn't give us a clear answer. He knows she is taking the oil.

So that's it guys, I've done it. I never wanted my friend to be my guinea pig for a real life RSO test but luckily it's worked. She's on week 6 out of the Rick Simpson 60 day programme. Not sure if they will operate soon or wait a bit. They are having a meeting today and deciding.

So if someone you know is about to have chemo or is already taking it, you can really help them with the oil. I hope that this info can really help you and yours like it did for me.

A picture of all her lovely hair that would be falling out right now with chemo that they wanted to give her in April. No wonder she was crying with happiness!


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lax u buzz killer, lol, jk


I was on benzos ffs lol



12 Gs of mdma landed the 10g was over by 1-2gs n the 1 g was over by .8!now I've one more g to land 100 xanax n 1000 blues...oh joy lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

party at urs then dude


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

Hopefully all resale even got some viagra to sell at a tenner a pop lol 
I can get 60e a g of mdma over here n a mate said he pats 100 so imma make a killing


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 25, 2016)

Quick ?

Mate wants to buy an oz, how much should I do it for - was thinking 200. Is that too much? What do you fellas charge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

party down LAX's crib, it's the third cow field past the duck n swally. just ask for that mad fecker talking to the hedgerows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Quick ?
> 
> Mate wants to buy an oz, how much should I do it for - was thinking 200. Is that too much? What do you fellas charge


what do you take us for drug dealers sheesh.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

N gfs going to Germany next month n I've mdma,xanax,diazapam,clonazepam n viagra lol n I know a certain slag that loves a good session lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

you'll be bashing yer knob off the door handle to make it work after that cocktail or is that what the blue diamonds are for


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what do you take us for drug dealers sheesh.


No of course not  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

if you have to ask what to charge it's more than likely you're in the wrong game man. just sayin.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Quick ?
> 
> Mate wants to buy an oz, how much should I do it for - was thinking 200. Is that too much? What do you fellas charge


If he is a mate n not just a random keep it at around 170-180, randoms n strangers charge em 190-200/210 etc

NOT that we would ever condone selling in this thread of course ......lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

you'll be getting a telling off from sunni Sear! haahaa 

Amazing what a few days of clean living has done to my brain. feel like i've got the world by the ball hairs this morning.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if you have to ask what to charge it's more than likely you're in the wrong game man. just sayin.


Not really. Prices are different everywhere. Just curious


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> If he is a mate n not just a random keep it at around 170-180, randoms n strangers charge em 190-200/210 etc
> 
> NOT that we would ever condone selling in this thread of course ......lol


Ahahaa! What I thought too man, cheers

It was just for educational purposes, I have no friends and no weed it was just a joke.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> If he is a mate n not just a random keep it at around 170-180, randoms n strangers charge em 190-200/210 etc
> 
> NOT that we would ever condone selling in this thread of course ......lol


I let mine go far too cheap if that's what you're letting yours go to mates at.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Not really. Prices are different everywhere. Just curious


yeah but you should know what your local prices are like is what i'm driving at. you can pay 250 an onion all day in glasgow if your selling to someone shotting score bags or you could be flogging at 180 to a mate, we don't know, but you should.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

if you don't know em the price is what you tell them IME


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah but you should know what your local prices are like is what i'm driving at. you can pay 250 an onion all day in glasgow if your selling to someone shotting score bags or you could be flogging at 180 to a mate, we don't know, but you should.


Alright I get your point lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

m8 rates 200 here lol 220/230 to others or 5 for a 1k my m8s sell them at .8/.9 any way so they makes there money bk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

I'd be getting a dry slap if I asked a mate for 200 lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Good sleep on the xanax,cant believe they knoked me out at half 8.i feel awsum today tho.no hangover @ all.im hoping a wake and bake will kick em bk in.but i have 45 left so gonna have afew good kips this week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

Rambo you about?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd be getting a dry slap if I asked a mate for 200 lol


I'd end up with three Adams Apples if asked a mate for 200 notes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd end up with three Adams Apples if asked a mate for 200 notes


screams of 'but it grows on trees ffs!'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

I feel a Sear meme coming on....


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd be getting a dry slap if I asked a mate for 200 lol


to be fair tho it is on the mace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

that some southern slang pomps or a typo?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

haha what do u call it when u give someone something and wait a week for the money


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

tick, chucky, the list


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha what do u call it when u give someone something and wait a week for the money


depends, some people called it tic, some people call it fucking madness lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

I nearly added a twat to that list but realised the only people I do it for are good people and always pay. fuck me i'll kick off with a .8 bag of toot and make them come back. can;t let folks take the piss, ever.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I let mine go far too cheap if that's what you're letting yours go to mates at.


lol, i do the same prices to people that they do to me on their stuff when i buy that etc, so if they bump their price to me up i also bump up the price they pay to match it etc


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

thing is m8 every one is doing it down this way some even .7s m8 its fucking shocking and its shit weed aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

start doing proper weights and put the prices up. soon you'll put the divvies out of business pomps.


----------



## bazoomer (May 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha what do u call it when u give someone something and wait a week for the money


...a fucking Liberty !


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

i only get rid of mine in oz m8 i dont fuck about with the little shit m8


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol, i do the same prices to people that they do to me on their stuff when i buy that etc, so if they bump their price to me up i also bump up the price they pay to match it etc


I don't buy anything from anyone (weed) so I don't have the comparison to copy. I haven't bought weed for years but I haven't seen anything I would part with any money for judging by what I've seen workmates pay for. The state of street weed is total shite. I have thrown away better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

reminds me i need to get a bird off.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

I give 2gram for twenty quid dunno which bunch of pricks changed the m.o ,i used to have people moan if i gave em 3.2 when it was meant to a eighth,lmfao.them were the days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

I would still moan if i bought weed.

i'm having a belter here though, smashed a half chicken and a bottle of duvel at me desk and bought a ticket to see Pharoahe Monch at a tiny local venue for august. 

and just to crown it Rafa has decided to stay and manage the shit show that is the toon. fuck i might go buy a lotto ticket too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2016)

Fucking idiots havent even measured up properly for the new kitchen, told the surveyor over 5 times the fridge was oversized n they gone n built a gap too small for it anyway.....oh well extra work for them to sort it out lol, site agent werent happy when i called him round for a cunting off lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

lol u needs them to hurry up aswell dont ya m8 so u can grow again


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you'll be bashing yer knob off the door handle to make it work after that cocktail or is that what the blue diamonds are for


Exactly..that n I sell em for a tenner a pop ffs ...pure gold over here to be made lads my only problem is I'm paranoid who I hook up so keep it to a small circle


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I let mine go far too cheap if that's what you're letting yours go to mates at.


400e an oz here for mates n 600 to shits. I sort mates 1.75 or a little less for 50e...all about where ur at n how hard shits to source


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Good sleep on the xanax,cant believe they knoked me out at half 8.i feel awsum today tho.no hangover @ all.im hoping a wake and bake will kick em bk in.but i have 45 left so gonna have afew good kips this week.


Ive 20 out of my 100 left lmao.super nice buzz aye


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tick, chucky, the list


We say tic...something I never do


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol u needs them to hurry up aswell dont ya m8 so u can grow again


yup, only 5 days into the works so far tho n they are over 50% complete so cant moan really lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

yeh true u got cut ready have ya or gotta start from seed


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh true u got cut ready have ya or gotta start from seed


ive got my veg tent over at a mates with 2 Livers mini-mums in there so will at least have something to start back up with n then just need 1 more strain to go alongside it so am hoping to grab a GG off someone at some point till i can afford some seeds as fancy trying some new strains/flavours etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

6 hundred fucking euro. you wear a mask and go in dry you lad hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

£454 a go, they could fly to amsterdam post an ounce back and fly back for that  probs with enough for a window tart too lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> N gfs going to Germany next month n I've mdma,xanax,diazapam,clonazepam n viagra lol n I know a certain slag that loves a good session lol


sex and drugs is double win


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2016)

coming back from the pub I had a little burn on my bike with with stelios owner of easy jet in his black Bentley, he bottled it at 120, just found him on the m4


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive 20 out of my 100 left lmao.super nice buzz aye


Oh aye,they were just like good blues,was a bit unsteady on me feet this morning,jus downed 3 half hr agi,gt the wobbl on oready


----------



## oscaroscar (May 25, 2016)

My Hoover stinks the house out after I've used it for the pre cycle clean down. I have to put those magic tree car air freshener things in it lol


----------



## medicropper07 (May 25, 2016)

Another sober day over, seeds planted, joint made, beer opened


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ive hoovered up better stuff than I used to buy


Good stuff aye!!


----------



## medicropper07 (May 25, 2016)

@THC 
Have you got the glue yet ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

would need to be playing that shit lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Jus fell downv stairs bacjwatds,had t many fukin xanax i nerly brokv me fookingcbacjk .lnao


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> cos ura exageratingcunt.com


How the fuck woukd u know like


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ...a fucking Liberty !


normal business


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> How the fuck woukd u know like





zeddd said:


> normal business


  theres my back u negative cunts


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> looks like a childs back with cushion syndrome nah its my fat arse selfie just for you zedd .you were to saying that i never" fell down the stairs"like u know anything"were u the fly on the wall again.u get around


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

I just have


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

just have what ?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

The photo is the side of my arse were i hit the stairs,u cant see my back full as ive tatoos up to my neck u csnt see on the shit selfie.
i fukin wish i never mentioned it now fukks sake


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Hes deleted some of his comments so it dont make sense reading it now.hecwas just slavering on for the sake of it as usual


----------



## medicropper07 (May 25, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Jus fell downv stairs bacjwatds,had t many fukin xanax i nerly brokv me fookingcbacjk .lnao


If u ain't got a tollorance don't be a lax..I've the gf convinced I've just been smoking bho lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> The photo is the side of my arse were i hit the stairs,u cant see my back full as ive tatoos up to my neck u csnt see on the shit selfie.
> i fukin wish i never mentioned it now fukks sake


That aint shit man I was taking so many d10s at one stage I'd to trim my crop so said I'd start but turned out I'd done it all the day b4 lol I've had black eyed n all just know ur limits (says me lmao)


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

The carpet is slipoy in hallway.need proof...il upload 20 photos if u dont belueve me fuk sake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2016)

lol sort your gaff out daz man, gripper rods and a stanna stairlift.
everyone playing canny as per i see haha. i reckon benzo's are worse than the likes of coke and shit. some of the carry on we've all got up to on them.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> just have what ?


Posted a picture


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol sort your gaff out daz man, gripper rods and a stanna stairlift.
> everyone playing canny as per i see haha. i reckon benzo's are worse than the likes of coke and shit. some of the carry on we've all got up to on them.


Ha ha tell u what the stairlift would get some use budyy.the coun il have been i and basicslly fuked the carpets henc me faliin dwn them.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

last time i feel down the stairs was after 6 es a night out at a hard dance thing woke up in morning face all cut up from carpet burns trying to explain that to the other half when i dint have a clue how i did it till 2 days later when i saw my m8


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If u ain't got a tollorance don't be a lax..I've the gf convinced I've just been smoking bho lmao


Had 6 xanax now and just few spliffz . Lovely chilled doble-vision gettinghard to see.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 25, 2016)

It was diazepam that got me busted lol doing a real life gta moment lol...in court they read out what I said to the police after the scuffle, and when they asked for my name I said "Robert fucking mugabe" haha I can kind of remember it but it was very hazy


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> last time i feel down the stairs was after 6 es a night out at a hard dance thing woke up in morning face all cut up from carpet burns trying to explain that to the other half when i dint have a clue how i did it till 2 days later when i saw my m8


Climbing up the stairs chewing uou lug off for 3 4 yrs when md was rocking.
Aint had for a few years


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol sort your gaff out daz man, gripper rods and a stanna stairlift.
> everyone playing canny as per i see haha. i reckon benzo's are worse than the likes of coke and shit. some of the carry on we've all got up to on them.


Oh but they're so so tasty...suits every occasion


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That aint shit man I was taking so many d10s at one stage I'd to trim my crop so said I'd start but turned out I'd done it all the day b4 lol I've had black eyed n all just know ur limits (says me lmao)


Well you know what its like your a proper cabbage


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Had 6 xanax now and just few spliffz . Lovely chilled doble-vision gettinghard to see.


Ive have a taste of the mdma (nice clean high mind I'd only .9 but lovely warm empathy buzz going on no fidgety Ness but it may be the xanax n clonazepam I've been rating all day..looked so wankered in town today off the benzo's me mate had to give me his shakes my eyes were propper drooping lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

Ivcn barly see. off ,,,,,/6-8.,all nite,,,madd strong


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 25, 2016)

mite have to get some when crops done to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## dazzyballz (May 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh but they're so so tasty...suits every occasion





bazoomer said:


> ...a fucking Liberty !





dazzyballz said:


> Ha ha tell u what the stairlift would get some use budyy.the coun il have been i and basicslly fuked the carpets henc me faliin dwn them.





theslipperbandit said:


> Ive have a taste of the mdma (nice clean high mind I'd only .9 but lovely warm empathy buzz going on no fidgety Ness but it may be the xanax n clonazepam I've been rating all day..looked so wankered in town today off the benzo's me mate had to give me his shakes my eyes were propper drooping lol


.9 of a grsm u mean?thsts a lot innit nearly a full g ,id b minced of that.i used to get kilos of the stuffc,,,,,10 yr ago.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2016)

I've had one temazepan in my life when I was about 17......and I fell asleep. What the fuk you guys want to take downers for is past me. Don't let me stop yas like, it's entertainment watching people bouncing about in the street like Weebles. Oh, I tell a lie, I had a temgesic (sp) once, those thing use to make you throw up...again, fuk knows why my mates took them either...4 hours of gouchy spew, nice. Carry on though, don't mean to sound like yer Maw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

it's mixing em with uppers and booze you've missed out on lad. that's when the real fun starts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It was diazepam that got me busted lol doing a real life gta moment lol...in court they read out what I said to the police after the scuffle, and when they asked for my name I said "Robert fucking mugabe" haha I can kind of remember it but it was very hazy


see that's the shit i'm talking, hahah robert ghetto mufuckin gabe. it's the thinking you can do everything you can sober whilst mullered on them. there's a reason the scripts say no heavy machinery etc


----------



## DST (May 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's mixing em with uppers and booze you've missed out on lad. that's when the real fun starts.


Definitely not missed out lad, they are not for me I can assure you. I can quite successfully fall off my bike on just booze and weed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

fair play lad. one mans treasure and all that jazzle...

I've always wondered did you lose the bike in that canal?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

what you make of them bits n bobs rambo?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2016)

It's when you start on the opiates the problems really start.
Next thing you know you've a Jeremy Beadle in your groin coz you've run out of veins and you're asking to borrow a quid off strangers at the bus station. Or worse you're giving hand jobs for a fiver


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It's when you start on the opiates the problems really start.
> Next thing you know you've a Jeremy Beadle in your groin coz you've run out veins and you're asking to borrow a quid off strangers at the bus station. Or worse you're giving hand jobs for a fiver


......I need to put my prices up !


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It's when you start on the opiates the problems really start.
> Next thing you know you've a Jeremy Beadle in your groin coz you've run out of veins and you're asking to borrow a quid off strangers at the bus station. Or worse you're giving hand jobs for a fiver


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

well glad that's blurry man


----------



## Dirty Harry 420 (May 26, 2016)

pretty fucked up people talkin bout opium an H like its a bit of weed. stay the fuck away from that shit haah, btw how you get that picture of my parents??


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 26, 2016)

Fuck me someone should really start labelling all these odd socks........


----------



## DST (May 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play lad. one mans treasure and all that jazzle...
> 
> I've always wondered did you lose the bike in that canal?


Nah, the bike was safely tied to the fence, it was my phone I lost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

tellin me you just walked into a canal fucked ? like wreckhead top trumps in here some days lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)




----------



## makka (May 26, 2016)

Everyone's fairys lAnded?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

nah? what's the crack like? you posting second class like makka?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2016)

you boys useing silk road ?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 26, 2016)

benzos


Pompeygrow said:


> you boys useing silk road qoute i dont nkwcthe sites my pals use but they tell me they irder onlyvvfrn the country ther living e,g uk.
> so i dont go thru internstional mail.thy used to get charles fro peru when silk road 1stc on the seen.hey
> im gowchin so if i msdecloads of mistakes thrltsc why


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2016)

i mean the site to buy the gear


----------



## dazzyballz (May 26, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i mean the site to buy the gear


soz dunni why 'benzos' com up then.Im not th best person to ask thunk its 'Aurora my mates use,but it changes its name all time u gotta dwnload a onion torrent!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

literally just had to crack a smack head trying to force his way into my flat. mistake he made was giving my flat as his his lol. he's laid out on the front step lol. fucking smack man


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 26, 2016)

should of took a photo dude lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> literally just had to crack a smack head trying to force his way into my flat. mistake he made was giving my flat as his his lol. he's laid out on the front step lol. fucking smack man


Fuking good smack man.ha haaaaaa.thats the only one they deserve


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2016)

Bought a waffle maker, I'm making better ones the local pudding takeaway if I carry on I'll end up rambos size soon haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

could still do he's out cold on the door step. i'm on dinosaur phone after fucking mine coming off me bike. kinda feel bad now, he's only looking for a warm place to kip.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> literally just had to crack a smack head trying to force his way into my flat. mistake he made was giving my flat as his his lol. he's laid out on the front step lol. fucking smack man


Shoulda checked his pockets man could be a rock or two in there to toot on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

or a needle to get stuck on, no ta. fuck that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

besides ive got a few blues and a half g to play with. honest living in the center of town is like sodom and gomorrah


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2016)

Lool poor fuckers most probs benzod up and he thinks he's somewhere else and got greeted with a fist haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2016)

I've still got 2 silver bars man just waiting for the right time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

got 50 on order, the latest batch are no slouches. 

aye he didn't know it was coming. when i told him that's my gaff he started getting aggy n i just gave him a good hook, kid was so smacked he spun near 360


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

this kids playing about 3 streets away from me in a week. my kind of knacker


----------



## Roobarb (May 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> literally just had to crack a smack head trying to force his way into my flat. mistake he made was giving my flat as his his lol. he's laid out on the front step lol. fucking smack man


Martial arts comin in handy already then Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2016)

nah a stiff breeze could have taken care of him.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could still do he's out cold on the door step. i'm on dinosaur phone after fucking mine coming off me bike. kinda feel bad now, he's only looking for a warm place to kip.


Where's your Christian spirit? You could've invited him in for a hot meal and warm bed and just when he is comfortable you could've given him a savage Stuart Lubbocking and lobbed him out the window


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2016)

nah the rooftop pool is too cold this time of year.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2016)

I call that Crabbies stuff Michael Barrymore. Because it's an alcoholic ginger beer.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

Jaysus lads think I've less than 20 xanax left lol luckily I've 100 on the way but the mdma is thee star!no come down n super fuckin clean high..took such a tiny dab like a tiny shard n I was wankered but not mashed liked from dirty pills so well happy n everything I got from him was over ffs selling under half of what he gave me is making me 480e that's mora that enough for 50g n more xanax but imma take a break from the xanax next week for a month or so...that 10g was 90e including postage btw lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2016)

just mind on last time lax, go canny man.


----------



## bazoomer (May 27, 2016)

I'm feeling left out , think I will start munching the Mrs tramadol's & cocodamol's


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I'm feeling left out , think I will start munching the Mrs tramadol's & cocodamol's


Opiates=handjobs for a fiver lol
Or letting them finish where they want for a tenner


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That aint shit man I was taking so many d10s at one stage I'd to trim my crop so said I'd start but turned out I'd done it all the day b4 lol I've had black eyed n all just know ur limits (says me lmao)


Fukin awesome them xanax dud,ivd e been doing them with t-10s and yellows u ger to a point were u space out and gouch jus like on the bad old. b.very similar in fact.also smoked 20 joints if strawberry annesua in the.it toik a hr to riģt this msa peece


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> coming back from the pub I had a little burn on my bike with with stelios owner of easy jet in his black Bentley, he bottled it at 120, just found him on the m4


Proove it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Opiates=handjobs for a fiver lol
> Or letting them finish where they want for a tenner


nah I've got a grip on it lmfao


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

Couple of my otdoir purhttp://www.rollitup.org/t/greenhouse-humidity-control.909451/page-3#post-12626207ple#1,BEEN OUTdoor 2 week,cumria


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

Good wkend ayeeee..


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2016)

whos the new twat? dozeybollox, getting an easy ride for some reason, too much posting for a noob must be one of the oldtimers


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2016)

silly billy is dead so its not him, ditto kode


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whos the new twat? dozeybollox, getting an easy ride for some reason, too much posting for a noob must be one of the oldtimers


hey What u on about now man??,getting a easy ridewots that mean like! if u mean me wtf ru talkin about?it'll be sum negative shite i bet.....


----------



## medicropper07 (May 27, 2016)

Lol

Chill out daz, zedd.has the glue


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

It Jus seems like hes having a bit of pop and what i dont understand..for what puttin 2,pics up..woopy dooo...i dunno....
or care actually.there buzzkills.ill delete there arse


----------



## medicropper07 (May 27, 2016)

Don't forget the selfie


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Don't forget the selfie


Yea he asked fir proof i cud only get that angle.fykin 3rd degree on this thread u not believe me ive ate 40 zanax 20 yellow and sum t 10 s 4 beers
the last 3 days i was splatterd when i was on here the other niggt i was fuked right uo eas 1st tume in xanax .


----------



## medicropper07 (May 27, 2016)

The bandits not recovered from that night I don't think
Rationing myself to 3 joints a night, just getting used to being sober during the day
I wouldn't be messing with benzo's the withdrawal is pretty severe according to reports and your addicted after a couple of weeks, coke maybe, but weed and beer is enough for me


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The bandits not recovered from that night I don't think
> Rationing myself to 3 joints a night, just getting used to being sober during the day
> I wouldn't be messing with benzo's the withdrawal is pretty severe according to reports and your addicted after a couple of weeks, coke maybe, but weed and beer is enough for me


Been on them 3 yr off doc.


----------



## medicropper07 (May 27, 2016)

Your tolerance will be that high that they won't have much effect will they ? And you can't just cold turkey them, you get seizures, suppose you could use weed to ease the withdrawals, only tried them once and all they did was mong me out, my og kush and slh have just sprouted, just waiting on the other 7 now


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2016)

@Ghettogrower187 that yeti is at 10 weeks im gonna give it another few days to swell the calyxs mine gave a better looking yield than I expected so im gonna keep the strain


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

Music toy.earsan I've got another yeti pheno that I'll be.flippi.g out next so.ill.let yano.how.it goes on....on the other hand I've only.just gone and landed the mutant that is Blissful wizard #4 aka bwiz4....currently peaking on a domino had.to.come.up.stairs cuz he sisters just. Come.round.lma9


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 3692992 Music toy.earsan I've got another yeti pheno that I'll be.flippi.g out next so.ill.let yano.how.it goes on....on the other hand I've only.just gone and landed the mutant that is Blissful wizard #4 aka bwiz4....currently peaking on a domino had.to.come.up.stairs cuz he sisters just. Come.round.lma9


that looks a bit different funky leaves


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that looks a bit different funky leaves


Yeh is a mutant cookie cross from over that states tested in 34% but the a real slow vegger


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh is a mutant cookie cross from over that states tested in 34% but the a real slow vegger


I just bought some 20 l airpots to grow the glue in theyre sposed to help slow veggers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

I thought the glue was a fast vegger she is.fore.anyway mate she's a frigging beast lol I've got branches littally tied.right back the pot they love it man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

How the disco keeping up? It's ad how much it smells.cheese right now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

Forgot to mention I've just battered thise 2 silver bars down can't type for shit.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that looks a bit different funky leaves


It's called. Blissful wizard #4 or bwiz4


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whos the new twat? dozeybollox, getting an easy ride for some reason, too much posting for a noob must be one of the oldtimers


Definitely an old timer..I can smell em a mile away


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The bandits not recovered from that night I don't think
> Rationing myself to 3 joints a night, just getting used to being sober during the day
> I wouldn't be messing with benzo's the withdrawal is pretty severe according to reports and your addicted after a couple of weeks, coke maybe, but weed and beer is enough for me


Ive been through the withdrawals n they are the worst feeling in the world...nothing has ever compared but I'm a bargain hunter n I've still 15 xanax n 100 to land n 1000 blues coming then I'll probably get another 200 clonazepam n 1000 xanax n 50g of mdma n selling just 8gs of mdma at 60 a gram is like 480 so that gets me 1000 xanax or 50g of mdma n then I've still loads more to sell. As he gave me well over on each bag n I sell 5 xanax for 20e lol win win n crop time soon.things with xanax is they're delicious simple as lol n I'm a hero


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Forgot to mention I've just battered thise 2 silver bars down can't type for shit.


Yay so what u think of em all mixed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yay so what u think of em all mixed


Haha naughty mate I'm gonna save the last.2 xans to help. Me.thru 2morro lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

Ah u should scoff one b4 bed then one first thing...I'd of saved the clomazapamaye for the following day sick the buzz goes longer but the xanax clonazepam miss is tasty...loved mixing em with the mdma total chill but buzzin off ur tits lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

SooN as I got home tonight I'd ate 4 2mg clonazepam n a blunt with a cider ...bliss...what u think of the clomazapam have u taken em b4..I recon these are stronger but it's been a while since I'd gotten propper ones off my mate n I do do atleast 3 at a time so it's mearly an assumption in fairness


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2016)

Ahh I've just had the lot mate feel smashed lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 27, 2016)

That a boy...that a boy.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

my outdoor pin ex auto.just srarting to flower i think


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

indoor black jack 4 wk flipped


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

The purple#1,hopes its as good as hollands hope outdoor.sounds good.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

the view around my house yesterdat,phone couldnt pi k up the deep pinks


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whos the new twat? dozeybollox, getting an easy ride for some reason, too much posting for a noob must be one of the oldtimers


----------



## zeddd (May 27, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I thought the glue was a fast vegger she is.fore.anyway mate she's a frigging beast lol I've got branches littally tied.right back the pot they love it man


`she is a fast vegger man, im running 4 glue as a scrog next run gotta get a low canopy with this light or it chlorosis time, got some on the yeti bush so turned the lights down


----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)




----------



## dazzyballz (May 27, 2016)




----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

sweeeet start to the weedenk


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

Might go for a hunt.


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2016)

^^^^Yes , I might go for one of them too.....sorry, thought you said CUNT !.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3693380 the view around my house yesterdat,phone couldnt pi k up the deep pinks


Word to the wise.....cover up the numberplates ffs, anyone with a access to the DVLA database can find out where you live in about 30secs with them showing


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Might go for a hunt.View attachment 3693398


Let me guess, all that scope n shit plastered all over it n i bet its still got a legal 12ft/lb spring in it lol??


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2016)

Oh nearly forgot........morning reprobates...lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)

3:33 am im goin sleep


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2016)

Whatever happend to Yorkshire Man ???


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Whatever happend to Yorkshire Man ???


Hassles with the missus i think, was looking for a new place to live etc


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2016)

Oh right , ah well, we all been there, as long as he's ok


----------



## makka (May 28, 2016)

morning fellas 
another nice day these ways so best find me some weed cause im out ffs and thats not good at all


----------



## makka (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3693380 the view around my house yesterdat,phone couldnt pi k up the deep pinks


very dangerous imo m8


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 28, 2016)

morning lads few beers and bit of shit gear last night lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> `she is a fast vegger man, im running 4 glue as a scrog next run gotta get a low canopy with this light or it chlorosis time, got some on the yeti bush so turned the lights down


Get your self a bungee net bro they're brilliant plus it's all elasticated so u can pull the cunt really tight then drop it over the plants and shove em down a good few inch it's helps me a treat mate I'd have a look for one if I were you they even coke with a load of hooks so u can just hook it to the poles an d stretch it over the plants


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)

I've had that alastic net rope since I'd bought my 1.2 but I've yet to use it...maybe next run


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Word to the wise.....cover up the numberplates ffs, anyone with a access to the DVLA database can find out where you live in about 30secs with them showing


Thats just the best view from my road ro the sea. my car s are is not in pic not really arsed if it waz, fuk the po po ifor a bit o grn.f thy wanna bust me for 10 idoor fair play they wont find me garfen ,wid 20


R1b3n4 said:


> Let me guess, all that scope n shit plastered all over it n i bet its still got a legal 12ft/lb spring in it lol??


b enought to puncture your skull,full stop mate.aaaaaghh the haters in here. u bunch be must b right bored i only come in for the crakand youselot wantung me back in grassscuty.lmfao, im xanxaxd and blued up out ne face so why dont u take a fuki bath with your radiohad on fukin troll haterrs.do thet get pkeasure frim them rell j shit remarjs.wooooohoooi


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've had that alastic net rope since I'd bought my 1.2 but I've yet to use it...maybe next run


yeah just started using mine to tame the gg4, cracking bit of kit


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

this jamesons is shit whisky, whats a good irish one? redbreast?


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Thats just the best view from my road ro the sea. my car s are is not in pic not really arsed if it waz, fuk the po po ifor a bit o grn.f thy wanna bust me for 10 idoor fair play they wont find me garfen ,wid 20
> 
> b enought to puncture your skull,full stop mate.aaaaaghh the haters in here. u bunch be must b right bored i only come in for the crakand youselot wantung me back in grassscuty.lmfao, im xanxaxd and blued up out ne face so why dont u take a fuki bath with your radiohad on fukin troll haterrs.do thet get pkeasure frim them rell j shit remarjs.wooooohoooi



it's not the plod you wanna be worried about, it's the cunts on here who'll tie you up and iron their clothes on your back for a pack of ten fags never mind ten plants.

we're well harder than them queers on ass-shitty. best staying over there if you want to feel accepted


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> it's not the plod you wanna be worried about, it's the cunts on here who'll tie you up and iron their clothes on your back for a pack of ten fags never mind ten plants.
> 
> we're well harder than them queers on ass-shitty. best staying over there if you want to feel accepted


morning G you tried this gg4 yet?


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

the tax men will come find it for a bag of skag


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Let me guess, all that scope n shit plastered all over it n i bet its still got a legal 12ft/lb spring in it lol??


Its only got a scope and a bipod.nowt fancy at.u got nowt better to do with your time then put others down,your a nagatve cunt with to much to whinge abpit


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

Ill put a pic of my gsxr up but itll just get slated.


ghb said:


> it's not the plod you wanna be worried about, it's the cunts on here who'll tie you up and iron their clothes on your back for a pack of ten fags never mind ten plants.
> 
> we're well harder than them queers on ass-shitty. best staying over there if you want to feel accepted


yea i get u


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

W,


zeddd said:


> the tax men will come find it for a bag of skag


i
They got my weirauch to get thru 1st then this batonett 1911 and a whole host o diff machetes etc.fukin let em in thTs what i say they b missin few fingers on way out.
hope i havent put to many posts and pics uo today,it seems like it bothering 
1 fag


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> this jamesons is shit whisky, whats a good irish one? redbreast?


Middleton very rare but 100 plus quid


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)

Stunning whiskey but very special occasion..about 20 quid a shot here but 120 in duty free


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> morning G you tried this gg4 yet?



na man, only samples from the man himself and the shit is the bollocks.

got a load of cuts with no roots i'm waiting on and gonna run the mum i took them from as a one planter in another garden.

mono cropping is the way i reckon cause this is a tall fucker from all accounts, i'm thinking 4 per 600w in a room at around 6ft tall plants.

i know it's nute heavy but does it drink a lot?. as i was only planning on using 15-20l of coco per plant, i find my kushes always like a dry root zone and dont drink as much as the skunks and hazes. i've also got some 35l pots that i might try for an experiment, i ran exo in them last run but that is the biggest drinker i have by a mile.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)

If u don't drink it neat I'll fuckin knee cap u


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If u don't drink it neat I'll fuckin knee cap u


with rola cola and a straw pls lad

infact make that doctor pepper to accent the smokiness of the whiskey


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)

If ur a real quality. Dreams to own a top shelf of the best whiskey,Gin n brandy but man this is a taste of quality not ur yank tourest shite www.celticwhiskeyshop.com/midleton-irish-whiskey-distillery/Midleton-Irish-Whiskey


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> with rola cola and a straw pls lad
> 
> infact make that doctor pepper to accent the smokiness of the whiskey


I'll mix jd with coke but that's my fighting drink.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Thats just the best view from my road ro the sea. my car s are is not in pic not really arsed if it waz, fuk the po po ifor a bit o grn.f thy wanna bust me for 10 idoor fair play they wont find me garfen ,wid 20
> 
> b enought to puncture your skull,full stop mate.aaaaaghh the haters in here. u bunch be must b right bored i only come in for the crakand youselot wantung me back in grassscuty.lmfao, im xanxaxd and blued up out ne face so why dont u take a fuki bath with your radiohad on fukin troll haterrs.do thet get pkeasure frim them rell j shit remarjs.wooooohoooi


a 12ft/lb spring would struggle to go thru a cardboard box let alone my skull ( well unless u use rabbitkillers) lmao, u need to calm down a bit as well....werent having a pop at ya, just find it funny that people buy all the scopes n shit for them pea shooters n then leave the original weak arse spring in em, seems pointless to me


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> na man, only samples from the man himself and the shit is the bollocks.
> 
> got a load of cuts with no roots i'm waiting on and gonna run the mum i took them from as a one planter in another garden.
> 
> ...


not too familiar with it as this is my 2 proper grow with it


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> this jamesons is shit whisky, whats a good irish one? redbreast?


Most of the irish lot i know either drink Laphroaig or Bushmills if that helps?


----------



## ghb (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> not too familiar with it as this is my 2 proper grow with it


2 more than me lol
what size pots you using to get what kind of weight etc? it's still grow oclock ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

I've found she does best in 11 ltr or 18 ltr I'd say 11 is best for the glue hit em heavy loads of nutes silicon calmag whatever u can give it and she'll thrive man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Some glue and a big fatty that put me to sleep.last night tried to upload a pic of my.pupil but it won't let me lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> a 12ft/lb spring would struggle to go thru a cardboard box let alone my skull ( well unless u use rabbitkillers) lmao, u need to calm down a bit as well....werent having a pop at ya, just find it funny that people buy all ,its not a spring euther the scopes n shit for them pea shooters n then leave the original weak arse spring in em, seems pointless to me


Already had the scope fom a previous rifle ive got a few..if u were to look its not spring action it is a pcp.im telling you now that hw 100 would kill u stone dead.i can hit a 1p at,,100yardsits one of the best guns on the market.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^Yes , I might go for one of them too.....sorry, thst was breakfast


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Already had the scope fom a previous rifle ive got a few..if u were to look its not spring action it is a pcp.im telling you now that hw 100 would kill u stone dead.i can hit a 1p at,,100yardsits one of the best guns on the market.


One pence pieces are a menace. 
I hope that's all you're shooting at. 
Or are you a hard man that shoots animals?


----------



## medicropper07 (May 28, 2016)

You'll be scaring off the regulars daz


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> One pence pieces are a menace.
> I hope that's all you're shooting at.
> Or are you a hard man that shoots animals?


Rats only my friend,i hate them.


----------



## Merlot (May 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> You'll be scaring off the regulars daz


 hows it hanging you wee jew fucker?


----------



## medicropper07 (May 28, 2016)

Lol the old crew are back to get this thread rockin again


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)

What are you a fkn nazi merlot?


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 28, 2016)

something medicropper07 would say


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)

yea iwas just messin around. 

Whomever doesn't yet have XL butt plugs, contact @R1b3n4


----------



## medicropper07 (May 28, 2016)

Young Pompey getting a bit parra

Wait till he gets a load of the new lad


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 28, 2016)

Someone told me they're buying oz's for 150. I said I'd sell mine for 200, 180 if you're a regular.

She's trying to haggle me down to 150, should I do it or tell her to bugger off?

What do you all do yours @? I usually do 30 for a henry, 55 for a 1/4 - 105 1/2 and 200 for an oz


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

U should see the crissbow ive got it a 120 fps.lol.sumthing for yous to moan bout see u later agitater.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Someone told me they're buying oz's for 150. I said I'd sell mine for 200, 180 if you're a regular.
> 
> She's trying to haggle me down to 150, should I do it or tell her to bugger off?
> 
> What do you all do yours @? I usually do 30 for a henry, 55 for a 1/4 - 105 1/2 and 200 for an oz


Tell her to fuck off but it all.depends on the quality of the bud I suppose it's it top grade tell her to get fucked she'll soon knocking


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It all depends there's a lot of fakes and sides out out there this is real deal gg#4


i pay 240 @ ounceit t used to be cheaper but no 1 will drop price coz of thid ,,2 gramn shit un cumbria.we need a dealer aghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Tell her to fuck off but it all.depends on the quality of the bud I suppose it's it top grade tell her to get fucked she'll soon knocking


Grew it myself, I'd say its on par with top grade. Trim job isn't the "best" but the smoke is great!

I'll tell her plain and simple to fuck off.


----------



## Merlot (May 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Lol the old crew are back to get this thread rockin again


Bangin'!


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> 2 more than me lol
> what size pots you using to get what kind of weight etc? it's still grow oclock ffs


I will be getting 30 oz off 4 scrogged glue in 20 litre airports under a gav maybe more


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

Polite request can the sniper from Cumbria jog on its embarrassing reading your shite Andy mcnab? Lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 28, 2016)

nice id be happy with 20oz in the 1.2 lol only manged it once but that was 15oz ssh and a 5 oz plant of ice dream


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Someone told me they're buying oz's for 150. I said I'd sell mine for 200, 180 if you're a regular.
> 
> She's trying to haggle me down to 150, should I do it or tell her to bugger off?
> 
> What do you all do yours @? I usually do 30 for a henry, 55 for a 1/4 - 105 1/2 and 200 for an oz


150 is wholesale price for slightly under par weed, never sell a single for that imp they can go to the street and pay 20 g for schwag


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

T


Pompeygrow said:


> nice id be happy with 20oz in the 1.2 lol only manged it once but that was 15oz ssh and a 5 oz plant of ice dream


 that's good for a 600 man


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Rats only my friend,i hate them.


That's funny. I'd heard they really like you. Or at least see you as their equal


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's funny. I'd heard they really like you. Or at least see you as their equal


The rats were here first​


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's funny. I'd heard they really like you. Or at least see you as equals.ha a fukin comedisn now ha.ha.haa,fuking go youvu the
> rat whisper..what thread have you piped up from.crawl bk under your bridge lad.
> and fuk off


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

Thing is Dazzy this is our place of work and you are unknown to us


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

My policy is if you shoot it or kill it another way then eat it, except rats they got big targets on em, can't kill enough rats imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> T
> that's good for a 600 man


was about 8 weeks veg tho as i had the ice dream first and was waitting on the ssh


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 28, 2016)

Here's may babies - 18 days after flip - hopefully a successful scrog for my first grow in 35+ years.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> Here's may babies - 18 days after flip - hopefully a successful scrog for my first grow in 35+ years.
> 
> View attachment 3693887


Happy looking plants man nice work


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I rest my case.
> I'm going for a spliff of "blue chrez"


Meaning???


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm bout to skin some of this up...the elusive glue...oh zips go for 300 too View attachment 3693956


I'm looking forward to trying it. But that's going to be in around 14 weeks time. Looks incredible

This is what I'm attempting to smoke but it's almost impossible to handle.


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm looking forward to trying it. But that's going to be in around 14 weeks time. Looks incredible
> 
> This is what I'm attempting to smoke but it's almost impossible to handle. View attachment 3693962


looks evil


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Aye that looks riddled with cancer like what is it? Dried rso?


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye that looks riddled with cancer like what is it? Dried rso?


it was the eyes that got me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye that looks riddled with cancer like what is it? Dried rso?


Fuck knows what the technical term for it is. My mate made it out some trim and fluff of Exo I gave him. He makes it with 99% isopropyl alcohol and that's all I know other than its goodnight Vienna after I've smoked it. I just paint it on a rizla with a warm knife.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Ahh so it's qwiso tbh the thin bits looks nice n amber u wanna dab it that will right u off


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Here's the last bit of gear I made


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2016)

I'm a man of simple tastes. I don't even own a bong. I'd like to try dabbing but it's all a bit complicated for me. I still use small green rizlas ffs lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 28, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Here's the last bit of gear I made View attachment 3693972View attachment 3693971 View attachment 3693973


Now that's just showing off lol
I wouldn't want to touch that ball and ruin it. It's a work of art


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Now that's just showing off lol
> I wouldn't want to touch that ball and ruin it. It's a work of art


that temple ball looks like a dragon's eyeball.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Haha Yeh suppose I am showing off really nice eye candy tho


----------



## dazzyballz (May 28, 2016)

Ive made bho forv15 ,year we dabb it on a ceramic needle/,bong.dunno how to vacuum into shatter.or know any,1 that does!
that lookscfukin mint bye the way.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2016)

Amnesia haze "core" cut proppa import dam shit but better big thanks to @limonene for this one


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> yea iwas just messin around.
> 
> Whomever doesn't yet have XL butt plugs, contact @R1b3n4


i contacted him, nothing happened :/


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> i contacted him, nothing happened :/


he goes through a lot of them. either completely out, or just sanitizing his comprehensive inventory

our boy is an ASSet to the community, i'd vouch for him any day of the week.

he's always had my back.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> he goes through a lot of them. either completely out, or just sanitizing his comprehensive inventory
> 
> our boy is an ASSet to the community, i'd vouch for him any day of the week.
> 
> he's always had my back.


lets hope he's got mine, I've got these freaky filipino girls waiting and they're unhappy about the situation

I can't find xxl butt plugs anywhere else nearby that are of that ASStonishing quality rib has

@R1b3n4


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 29, 2016)

Hmmm how droll....


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2016)

morning all


----------



## bazoomer (May 29, 2016)

Afternoon , I'm full of eggs ,bacon & clitoris .


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2016)

just up potted the clone/seedlings but ran out of coco ffs so 2 of the cq48s are still in the little pots till tomorrow and new 600w bulb should be here during the week try getting these bitchs moven a bit faster


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2016)

I've got a spot of re potting to do later too and then it's train train train till flip time


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2016)




----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

Root shit
Gg4
Stardawg
How are all you sexy fuckers?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2016)

Try shoguns dragon force out limo I'm telling ya it's worth it man


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Try shoguns dragon force out limo I'm telling ya it's worth it man


I've used it before pal. Wasn't a fan tbh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2016)

Ahhh u weren't using it right then lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 29, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhh u weren't using it right then lol


Is there much difference between that and canna then m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 29, 2016)

Ate all M3 xanax already but don't panic lads I've about 50 clon to last me till Monday. 
So I. Presses with this mdma that I don't even have a fuckin come Dow just pure love I'd talk to the world kinda buzz


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention I've to go to this beer thing with the gf at 6 with all her friends n I've not slept either lmao and yes my tent collapsed last night..I'd fallen into it 3 different points thus bars bent in so gfs making me but a new tent (she literally told me today the money is 2 good to lose a crop.. never felt so in love lads


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2016)




----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

I forgot tihs is a u.k  grow threads heres blac jack 5 wk flip smells jus like jack,cant smell the domina in there


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2016)

pull all the nasty leaves


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I forgot tihs is a u.k View attachment 3694412 grow threads heres blac jack 5 wk flip smells jus like jack,cant smell the domina in thereView attachment 3694414


U using cfls n sog?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2016)

I think it's better than canna but that's just my.opinion


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U using cfls n sog?[/QUO.there tangie /afternoon delight regular i want to find a mother and di cuttings again.the rest are autos going in greenhouse.ive five smal grows on you can check my journal if u think im full of shit.fukinn haters.my ourdoor doing well for cumbriathat my shit blue cheeze in dayliggt as everyin 1 keeps telling me.
> Cfls to bring these on


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2016)

Aye them xans are pretty nice man sorted me reet out after them silver bars...very moreish tho I cud blast a couple now


----------



## medicropper07 (May 29, 2016)

Another sober day over with, 8 out of 9 seeds sprouted, the one that hasn't is the same seed that didn't last time, Dna lemon kush, 
Anyway time to get medicated


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye them xans are pretty nice man sorted me reet out after them silver bars...very moreish tho I cud blast a couple now


Wow xanax my new fave.Ive went through eighty since monday,getting another 40 tmorrow i didnt think theyd be that nice,ive lost a few hours through week wid gouchin.had 8 today but think tolerance has build up
Bul im still fuked tho.now havin a beer and joints

we were getting rectangular gold bars with 199.9 mg on the back.few month ago
they were the last pills i had,very clean.u had to double drop as thet werre nice but jyst enough.any 1 had the swirls/rockstars in ibiza.woweeeeè


----------



## medicropper07 (May 29, 2016)

You lads are on a slippery slope, you get careless being blitzed all day, you need your thinking time in this game


----------



## DST (May 29, 2016)

This is what happens when you steal Lecky and water. Both organisations work with the police. 4550 plants. 7 rooms. 26 lights per room.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Still looks like shite to me.
> If you continue to post please make it readable.
> I wrote that slowly just in case you have as much difficulty reading as you do writing


I had 8 xanaz last night so please exscuse my photography


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Thing is Dazzy this is our place of work and you are unknown to us


Ok zed im off now then gonna hunt some chavs!!!u.thanks you been really nice meeting you all .im a uk grower myself was just trying to find out a bit of info on ukeveryone else had been sound on here but all yous on this thread are dicks.


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I had 8 xanaz last night so please exscuse my photography


What has Xanax got to do with leafy airy shite. 
Or do you mean that because you were off your nut on Xanax you could not grow decent bud?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

No iv cudlnt take a decent photo yday i had 8 xanax ,6 yellows some spsce cake i was that smashed.fuk sake poking holes your like the fukin gestspo you lot.hope them photos shut you the fuck up man


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

Yes they've shut me up. I'm lost for words.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What has Xanax got to do with leafy airy shite.
> Or do you mean that because you were off your nut on Xanax you could





oscaroscar said:


> Yes they've shut me up. I'm still no need to bw a cocky prick its hydri bcheez and was last night when i saud


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

To dozyballs. Don't send me private messages. I would rather you kept it public so nothing can be misconstrued or misrepresented. 
My problem is you being a tosspot making out your hard as nails and grow amazing bud but all you've done is post pictures of leafy bud and air rifles. Also mouthing off constantly. 
You keep saying "you can keep this thread you miserable pricks". But you keep coming back. I won't tell you to fuck off because it's not MY thread so it's not up to me. If no one agrees with you. Don't you think it's time to look in the mirror and ask yourself "have they got a point?" And answer honestly. 
I don't think I've ever had an argument on this site but you've managed to draw me into one. So if that was your intention. Well done.


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2016)

Oscar we get this shite so often it becomes entertainment, he will go eventually but hopefully u stick around


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

Yea notifications keep popping up on here thats why lad.how have i made out to be hard coz i was going in garden ti llo shoot a rat problem and i never grew that bud there or was bragging i just said it wasnt bad which it isnt i bought it .your just two quic to knok people before u give em a chanc.thank you


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Oscar we get this shite so often it becomes entertainment, he will go eventually but hopefully u stick around


What a legend you are


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea notifications keep popping up on here thats why lad.how have i made out to be hard coz i was going in garden ti llo shoot a rat problem and i never grew that bud there or was bragging i just said it wasnt bad which it isnt i bought it .your just two quic to knok people before u give em a chanc.thank you


Go back and read what you've written. You have said you'll be chopping off fingers with a machete and a load of other crap like that.


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> No iv cudlnt take a decent photo yday i had 8 xanax ,6 yellows some spsce cake i was that smashed.fuk sake poking holes your like the fukin gestspo you lot.hope them photos shut you the fuck up manView attachment 3694627 View attachment 3694628 View attachment 3694629


hope you didn't pay cash money for that


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Go back and read what you've written. You have said you'll be chopping off fingers with a machete and a load of other crap like that.


If some one broke into my house the context zedd put it in id have a scaoding iron over my chest


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> hope you didn't pay cash money for that


How the fuk woyld you know it proper stinks man stop chatting shite


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> How the fuk woyld you know it proper stinks man stop chatting shite


easy tiger I'm just saying it doesn't look like a sellable product to me.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

Its well stinky dude.ive cured it for 2 month.peace out.


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Its well stinky dude.ive cured it for 2 month.peace out.


do you get it for a discount if it hasn't been trimmed and has massive twigs in it?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> How the fuk woyld you know it proper stinks man stop chatting shite


Stink isn't the whole package. I've grown Livers for years and there isn't a lot that stinks more than that. It's boring after a while.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Stink isn't the whole package. I've grown Livers for years and there isn't a lot that stinks more than that. It's boring after a while.


Just believe me for once man,it works for god sake it hydro bchz


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

density, smell, flavour, looks/bag appeal,yield ease of grow etc theres a lot more to it than smell man


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> do you get it for a discount if it hasn't been trimmed and has massive twigs in it?


No its like that up here unless you do it yourself


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Just believe me for once man,it works for god sake it hydro bchz


and the best weed comes from soil imo not hydro not that hydro cant be A++


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> do you get it for a discount if it hasn't been trimmed and has massive twigs in it?


no man if u leave all the shite on it and mould it round the airframe aka bud it will become grade and leave the skinny tops on the meristem to make it look like a cola lmao


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> No its like that up here unless you do it yourself


how much does it sell for up there?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

does get boring cheez


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> No its like that up here unless you do it yourself


So you admit it's shite then? So why all the arguing?


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

makka said:


> and the best weed comes from soil imo not hydro not that hydro cant be A++


agreed on that but I've always grown hydro. Used to run dwc but its hard to get real deep flavour and smell in bubblers. hazes always come out real lack lustre in dwc. Cheese is fine though.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> how much does it sell for up there?


Its 220-240 a oz up here.used to get it for 90 back in the day.im smokin it myself ran out of me strawb amnesia must have smoked 10gram in 3 days


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> So you admit it's shite then? So why all the its not shite


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

I've done organic soil and it is far better quality that said I've been doing NFT for a while and you can't argue with the simplicity or weight it produces. My last run was coco and the flavour was better but not as good as the organic soil.


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Its 220-240 a oz up here.used to get it for 90 back in the day.im smokin it myself ran out of me strawb amnesia must have smoked 10gram in 3 days


jesus christ I'm in the wrong postcode. Cheese that looks like that goes for about £140 here but a well grown haze or frosty yank strain can fetch £190. But there is so much product in my city its a buyers market.


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've done organic soil and it is far better quality that said I've been doing NFT for a while and you can't argue with the simplicity or weight it produces. My last run was coco and the flavour was better but not as good as the organic soil.


Coco defo for my next grow,in pots for me,still deciding on the strain for indoor..... if any 1 givrs a shit


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> agreed on that but I've always grown hydro. Used to run dwc but its hard to get real deep flavour and smell in bubblers. hazes always come out real lack lustre in dwc. Cheese is fine though.


find the same m8 been round the block in diff systems love my hydro tho so stick to that nowadays i find it easier to hit my numbers and turnover but i love me some soil weed the flavour is so strong compared to dro? ive even added extra sulphur but its not soil flav still lol


----------



## dazzyballz (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> jesus christ I'm in the wrong postcode. Cheese that looks like that goes for about £140 here but a well grown haze or frosty yank strain can fetch £190. But there is so much product in my city its a buyers market.


Im in the sticks mate right out there


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've done organic soil and it is far better quality that said I've been doing NFT for a while and you can't argue with the simplicity or weight it produces. My last run was coco and the flavour was better but not as good as the organic soil.


yeah i run coco now and my bud is loads better than it used to be in dwc and i hit weight too. But you don't get those subtle little nuances that you find in soil, those sweet smells and deep flavours. But i would say coco gets the best of both worlds without absolutely excelling in either.


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've done organic soil and it is far better quality that said I've been doing NFT for a while and you can't argue with the simplicity or weight it produces. My last run was coco and the flavour was better but not as good as the organic soil.


just done the same wi a 4 plant coco test run on flav on the exo and it wasnt as good as soil although bigger yield for sure but less yield than my dro


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah i run coco now and my bud is loads better than it used to be in dwc and i hit weight too. But you don't get those subtle little nuances that you find in soil, those sweet smells and deep flavours. But i would say coco gets the best of both worlds without absolutely excelling in either.


definitely a middle ground


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

makka said:


> definitely a middle ground


man i used to grow ammo in dwc and id get great weight but i wasn't happy with any other aspect, switched to coco and the shit is fire now. However i wouldn't say its elite grade by a mile but its better than 95% of the stuff i see and that will do for me. It put @Ghettogrower187 on his ass lol


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

ghetts a smoker too musta been fire man! 
i know i can do better wi the coco so ive got 2 more plants a lemons and a exo in 15ltr pots under a 600 to the self im still trying to dial the feeding in with the coco if im honest ive not got it just right yet but getting their so it wasnt a fair comparison hence the 2nd attemp if i can get the yield up al be happy cause the quality was their for sure just not the weight for me YET lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

makka said:


> just done the same wi a 4 plant coco test run on flav on the exo and it wasnt as good as soil although bigger yield for sure but less yield than my dro


That is exactly what I've just done but with eight Exo under 1200 watts and with the same findings as you. I'll be switching back to NFT though


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

NFT is so simple and you only need to spend less than an hour a week taking care of it. 
Filling the pots in the first place and watering eight separate pots everyday is a pain in the sphincter too imo. I had to use a length of plastic guttering to water the back few


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

makka said:


> ghetts a smoker too musta been fire man!
> i know i can do better wi the coco so ive got 2 more plants a lemons and a exo in 15ltr pots under a 600 to the self im still trying to dial the feeding in with the coco if im honest ive not got it just right yet but getting their so it wasnt a fair comparison hence the 2nd attemp if i can get the yield up al be happy cause the quality was their for sure just not the weight for me YET lol


haha i reversed into a parked car after smoking ghettos gg4 though, shit is like rocket fuel. What you struggling with on the feeding? I feed 4 times a day on a recirc timer and they love it.


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

i get a a gpw in coco, just got to treat it like hydro, loads of perlite and force feed in smallish pots and you will get the yields.


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

switched back to wilmas myself now but got the 2 in a tent to try and get the feeding right
i know the yields can be high like u limo but my problem was i started rooted clones in a autopot system what waterlogged for a week before i realised so switched it off and hand watered 1 litre in 11ltr pots once a day they looked decent and didnt drop leaves or out but they didnt seem to take off after the flip? i think i might of been underwatering in fear of overwatering again hah 
anyway this time im hand watering 1 litre 2 times a day with a lil run off?


----------



## limonene (May 29, 2016)

makka said:


> switched back to wilmas myself now but got the 2 in a tent to try and get the feeding right
> i know the yields can be high like u limo but my problem was i started rooted clones in a autopot system what waterlogged for a week before i realised so switched it off and hand watered 1 litre in 11ltr pots once a day they looked decent and didnt drop leaves or out but they didnt seem to take off after the flip? i think i might of been underwatering in fear of overwatering again hah
> anyway this time im hand watering 1 litre 2 times a day with a lil run off?


sounds good mate, do you mix any aeration medium with your coco? If you do its really hard to over water coco, every time you water you are pushing out the bad and introducing the good, thats the only way to get oxygen into the root zone, so different to soil. Heres my last coco run with silver mountain


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

I used autopots for quite a while and I put a few inches of clay pebbles in the bottom and a few layers of them in the pots too. I used organic Batmix as well. Plus bio bizz nutrients. You couldn't use the veg feed in the tank but you can get away with the bloom feed. I also used to have one dry day a week which I think helped.


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

they look nice man very swollen n frosty
with a bit of luck my next will look the same flipping them this week 
i only put a couple inch clay stones in bottom of pot


----------



## makka (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I used autopots for quite a while and I put a few inches of clay pebbles in the bottom and a few layers of them in the pots too. I used organic Batmix as well. Plus bio bizz nutrients. You couldn't use the veg feed in the tank but you can get away with the bloom feed. I also used to have one dry day a week which I think helped.


thc247 uses them now and he gives dry days and mixes perlite and soil and does well the reason i never liked them was the dry period wasnt really dry lol it was like they just sat in 2" water!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2016)

makka said:


> thc247 uses them now and he gives dry days and mixes perlite and soil and does well the reason i never liked them was the dry period wasnt really dry lol it was like they just sat in 2" water!


I changed to NFT from autopots when I got fungus gnats and realised that autopots are the perfect breeding ground for them. 
NFT is by far the most productive system I've used. I got 1.25 GPW with exo on the run I did before the last coco run which I just about nudged 1 gpw maybe just under but I tasted better than the hydro. Swings and roundabouts I guess


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What has Xanax got to do with leafy airy shite.
> Or do you mean that because you were off your nut on Xanax you could not grow decent bud?


Ive been at it since flip n my shits stir top lol don't ballake the drugs blame the slag


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> jesus christ I'm in the wrong postcode. Cheese that looks like that goes for about £140 here but a well grown haze or frosty yank strain can fetch £190. But there is so much product in my city its a buyers market.


I can get 600e an oz buy prefer to sling 1.75f for 50e


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 29, 2016)

Oh n 1000 xanax for just under 500e including post n I sling em for 5 for 20 not to mention 1000 diaz d10 for 150e n my hookup for 100 clonazepam @ under 59 yoyo n the diaz n clonazepam are from the sameadds so free postage tracking


----------



## limonene (May 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I can get 600e an oz buy prefer to sling 1.75f for 50e


Jesus Christ that's unreal


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

im moving to Ireland tomorrow fukksake


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I changed to NFT from autopots when I got fungus gnats and realised that autopots are the perfect breeding ground for them.
> NFT is by far the most productive system I've used. I got 1.25 GPW with exo on the run I did before the last coco run which I just about nudged 1 gpw maybe just under but I tasted better than the hydro. Swings and roundabouts I guess


Out of interest what g/w do you get on the Livers? im roughly getting 0.9-1g/w just flowering rooted cuts in a SOG etc n just wanted something to compare it to n who better to ask about the Livers eh? lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 30, 2016)

How much are the silver bars( or equivalents) in 50/100/250`s etc?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Out of interest what g/w do you get on the Livers? im roughly getting 0.9-1g/w just flowering rooted cuts in a SOG etc n just wanted something to compare it to n who better to ask about the Livers eh? lol


About the same as that and a bit more when I made the switch to NFT. I think 1.1 was about the best I got. I'm doing better with cheese but that's a better yielder whatever the medium I've found. 
I ain't even got livers anymore ffs the guy that was keeping my cuts got a terminal case of spiders. I'm keeping my own mothers again now so I'm not relying on anyone else. My stable only has two cuts in it atm. Exo and GG#4. I haven't grown GG#4 yet though.


----------



## Roobarb (May 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I can get 600e an oz buy prefer to sling 1.75f for 50e


Jesus lax, you must know some right mugs. That's mental. I'm between grows at the min so bought an Oz through a mate for €400
Had no choice cos of all the gangsters shooting each other these last few weeks they've all gone to ground


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im moving to Ireland tomorrow fukksake


U already know these prices lads lol sure a g of mdma goes for up to 100e...costs me less than 470e for 50g...same with the xanax I'm slingin 5 for 20e lol 1000 is about 500 quid...fuckin move in drugs is savage over here


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Jesus lax, you must know some right mugs. That's mental. I'm between grows at the min so bought an Oz through a mate for €400
> Had no choice cos of all the gangsters shooting each other these last few weeks they've all gone to ground


That's a mate that charged u 400e. When ur buds dense,well trimmed n is delivered in mylar bags shit looks top shelf.when I've airy buds left to shift I sell 1.5g for 50e lol thing is we call em 50 bags over here cuz you don't get 8th anymore so it's down to the individual n I sort a selection of close mates that get ripped off so when my gears there they buy in bulk.
Getting a sample of some pollom the next few days from a mate 300e an oz aparently so if she's on I'll sell 3.5g for 50 lol


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

just caught 2 mins of the new top gear, omfg too embarrassing for words, 50 year old with no shoulders bouncing around shrieking.....kinell


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's a mate that charged u 400e. When ur buds dense,well trimmed n is delivered in mylar bags shit looks top shelf.when I've airy buds left to shift I sell 1.5g for 50e lol thing is we call em 50 bags over here cuz you don't get 8th anymore so it's down to the individual n I sort a selection of close mates that get ripped off so when my gears there they buy in bulk.
> Getting a sample of some pollom the next few days from a mate 300e an oz aparently so if she's on I'll sell 3.5g for 50 lol


thanks man you just reminded me to buy some mylar bags


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

Dunno what it is but shit comes wrapped in mylar it give it that tamper proof vibe or some shit


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dunno what it is but shit comes wrapped in mylar it give it that tamper proof vibe or some shit


shit looks like the future


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

would love to make your money lax only thing I can do is expand the number of grows, gunna be doing some in other peeps places 60/40 to me their lecky and kit...good deal?


----------



## Roobarb (May 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's a mate that charged u 400e. When ur buds dense,well trimmed n is delivered in mylar bags shit looks top shelf.when I've airy buds left to shift I sell 1.5g for 50e lol thing is we call em 50 bags over here cuz you don't get 8th anymore so it's down to the individual n I sort a selection of close mates that get ripped off so when my gears there they buy in bulk.
> Getting a sample of some pollom the next few days from a mate 300e an oz aparently so if she's on I'll sell 3.5g for 50 lol


My mates charge me 200-250 cos I do same. My dealer usually has nice haze at 350 he's not a friend, purely business, but he's dry. 
I'm not knocking ya. Just wish I knew a few of em is all.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> just caught 2 mins of the new top gear, omfg too embarrassing for words, 50 year old with no shoulders bouncing around shrieking.....kinell


So so much shouting and trying too get people to laugh at his jokes....................time to go get that Amazon prime membership lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 30, 2016)

Fuck me lads. I've got people willing to pay 220 for an oz of my bud. The stuff is amazing, after the dry/cure. I've got nothing but compliments for it. People smell it and literally turn their head to the side. Someone said its like mutant weed lmfao


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So so much shouting and trying too get people to laugh at his jokes....................time to go get that Amazon prime membership lol


unwatchable with him in it


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> unwatchable with him in it


I got thru about 9 mins before turning it off lol


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I got thru about 9 mins before turning it off lol


I could watch more of that scat than I could cris evans


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That is exactly what I've just done but with eight Exo under 1200 watts and with the same findings as you. I'll be switching back to NFT though


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I could watch more of that scat than I could cris evans


Nothing wrong with a bit of scat play ,it's the arse hole it comes out of ya got to get right


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> would love to make your money lax only thing I can do is expand the number of grows, gunna be doing some in other peeps places 60/40 to me their lecky and kit...good deal?


If id the funds id get a load of fake ids n get paki lads to rent out shitty farm houses in the middle of nowhere ...train a few up n you've a competent workforce n all you'll have to do is check cctc n take in the money


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> My mates charge me 200-250 cos I do same. My dealer usually has nice haze at 350 he's not a friend, purely business, but he's dry.
> I'm not knocking ya. Just wish I knew a few of em is all.


If u can get a nice un shake solid buds with no swag I'll pay you 200 via btc


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

A


theslipperbandit said:


> If id the funds id get a load of fake ids n get paki lads to rent out shitty farm houses in the middle of nowhere ...train a few up n you've a competent workforce n all you'll have to do is check cctc n take in the money


criminal mastermind-blow-felt


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

elementiumx.not a stun gun


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

crossed streams ballz. plug for smugglers


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

Just got it shipped from america today,seems quite good to be honest .


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

ya cud cauterize womb wit big enuf one. bubby is on darknet agin lookin for elo vinyl. disparate i reckon, but smug holepiss, self described 'connoisseur'


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 30, 2016)

afternoon fuckers just been out for a meal but couldnt eat the cake so brougt it home tryed taken a photo of if but dont do it any justest lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 30, 2016)

whats this look like to u boys got it on some plants in veg mainly on bottom


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ya cud cauterize womb wit big enuf one. bubby is on darknet agin lookin for elo vinyl. disparate i reckon, but smug holepiss, self described 'connoisseur'


u gone a bit William burroughs there man


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats this look like to u boys got it on some plants in veg mainly on bottomView attachment 3695420 View attachment 3695421


advance def/lockout of magnesium and calcium


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

Do you cal/mag during veg?? Im new to coco grws


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 30, 2016)

yeh cool ive given them cal mag any way last 2 feeds


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh cool ive given them cal mag any way last 2 feeds


So cal/mag from week two you say.


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 30, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> So cal/mag from week two you say.


dont ask me m8 i was talking to zeddd


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Do you cal/mag during veg?? Im new to coco grws


With coco definitely in soil I add before I flip n a about the fitst 2 weeks into flowering then ur laughing.not a coco lad but Im pretty sure u add w wry feed


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

Jus add before flipping i think sounds best


----------



## Roobarb (May 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If u can get a nice un shake solid buds with no swag I'll pay you 200 via btc


200 is from a close friend cos he knows I will return the favour. What favour could you return me?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> dont ask me m8 i was talking to zeddd


Sorry


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 30, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Sorry


i wasnt being funny about it m8 lol im still a improver the boys in here know there shit helped me out loads of time just dont come in here being a cunt cos no one will help ya other wise just a tip ive seen it so many time


----------



## dazzyballz (May 30, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i wasnt being funny about it m8 lol im still a improver the boys in here know there shit helped me out loads of time just dont come in here being a cunt cos no one will help ya other wise just a tip ive seen it so many time


Ok dude.few other threads got info so ill b ritee.cheerz


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

been feeding new intestine-og 1/3 raw local honey, 1/3 cal mag, 1/3 folger's coffee, all the way thru week 50. bloom and grow are usually afterthought, i free-pour those concentrates abberantly. still get a nice product with light ash. i'll be bottling this soon and making available to erybody at a discount.

i'll be on vacay for the next month so leave word wit me secretary if you want dark net info. 



Pompeygrow said:


> just dont come in here being a cunt


 note taken. don't forget to add to the rules about no-grow-talk-allowed after 10pm. + the conformity - member shaping

anyone remember the weeks tumbleweed flourished here more than anything else. imo your biggest asset would be to cultivate all-newcomers, and outsiders, maybe that's what you are saying pomp

I'm out. peace fellas


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> 200 is from a close friend cos he knows I will return the favour. What favour could you return me?


Lol I'm cropping soon so no worries there but if he's any hanging spare for 200 I'll happily pay in btc


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> been feeding new intestine-og 1/3 raw local honey, 1/3 cal mag, 1/3 folger's coffee, all the way thru week 50. bloom and grow are usually afterthought, i free-pour those concentrates abberantly. still get a nice product with light ash. i'll be bottling this soon and making available to erybody at a discount.
> 
> i'll be on vacay for the next month so leave word wit me secretary if you want dark net info.
> 
> ...


I like to add coffee rusks aswell but in the feed lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Haha made you laugh with my bullshit searimmer. You finally let your guard down. And supposedly you have me on ignore, after taking a spankin from me in response to you trying to get all rapey with me like the sullen mad dog you are. I'm still waiting for you to say something remotely amusing heh. That's what's even-more-funny, you're not.

Morning Lads. Have yourselves a wonderful couple a weeks and contact my secretary for darknet information about proprietary Folger's mix. I'm off working out details with Kidderminster bottling plant.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 31, 2016)

You realise there is a "show ignored content" button right?


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

I fully understand the dynamics. You have to toggle back and forth wasting your time. Then the majority of the time you have to bite your tongue and not say a word because you play your ignore game in order to feign some weak level of imagined control. Ignore is for pussies, cunt chop. You ended up silencing yourself silly meme man. 

Please stop bothering me searimmer, I'm on vacation.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

@R1b3n4 we'll work thru this bro, may take several more years but we'll be bffs by the end. Have a good day retrobate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

I'd say you should start expressing your emotions for one another through interpretive dance
.....yeah, you heard me DANCE OFF


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd say you should start expressing your emotions for one another through interpretive dance
> .....yeah, you heard me DANCE OFF


Wrong forum mate lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

So it's acceptable to convey ones emotions through pictures but all of a sudden it's a crime to have a dance off?pfft this isn't a world I wanna live in if that's the case *jazz hands*


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> So it's acceptable to convey ones emotions through pictures but all of a sudden it's a crime to have a dance off?pfft this isn't a world I wanna live in if that's the case *jazz hands*


Didnt say it was a crime, just not sure if anyone on THIS forum will "get it" if you know what i mean


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 31, 2016)

Y M C A


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Didnt say it was a crime, just not sure if anyone on THIS forum will "get it" if you know what i mean


Don't you remember my dance off(more of an irish jig)...bazz u still owe me an oz btw for that...don't think I'd forgotten lol @bazoomer


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't you remember my dance off(more of an irish jig)...bazz u still owe me an oz btw for that...don't think I'd forgotten lol @bazoomer


Lol, I was just thinking about that slippers ! I wanted a full 2 hr river dance , not just 30 sec's of fancy foot work


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

No that's bullshit...I put my heart n soul into that choreograph which went down with pin pointment precision ...why must you lie to the ones you love.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

A mother fucking Premier danseur noble would weep at the emotion one would feel through my slick moves...he'd probably as for pointers aswell..chumps aye


----------



## Yvetteb (May 31, 2016)

I jumped on this thread as i saw uk growers and well im a uk grower, and to my delight i step right into a potential dance off!!! My day has been made!!! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)

It was class slippers..I've never seen moccasins move with such precision & grace !!!


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


lol, accurate i


Pompeygrow said:


> Y M C A





bazoomer said:


> It was class slippers..I've never seen moccasins move with such precision & grace !!!


D I S C O


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

Yvetteb said:


> I jumped on this thread as i saw uk growers and well im a uk grower, and to my delight i step right into a potential dance off!!! My day has been made!!! Lol


You've no idea what you're in for lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2016)

Which one is LAX?


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Which one is LAX?


Not Stiffler, the other bloke,he's camper than a row of tents .


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2016)

more this I rec


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

Yup that's it lol great thing about this md is I get no comedown n my jaw doesn't go mad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2016)

fuckin party flock crew have fucked my order up i've only got half me 50 bars ffs. well 26 as they were generous enough to giz a freebie / rob me of 24 ffs. knackers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> more this I rec


I been way worse than that hahah. scared a few folks out my house that high I was trying to bite my own shoulders, eyes rolling in the back of my nut. goods times! til wednesday....


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (May 31, 2016)

Just got back from that go ape it's not bad better then I thought it would be then to the burger van for a 1lb Bacon cheese burger and cheesy chips


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2016)

Oi Flatley....stop fukin tapping, s annoying


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)

I stupidly challenged my Mrs to a river dance off, my hips are now fucked


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)

How can I alter the date on a form I need to photocopy & send off ??? Any one ???


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

Use the scanner then open up word program u use open the scanned file n hit edit...boom.
Make sure the paper is the same type consistency n shit like that but that's what I use to do with the dole office lol


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 31, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> How can I alter the date on a form I need to photocopy & send off ??? Any one ???


Cut a piece of paper with correct date on and cover the date to be changed, then photocopy


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 31, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I stupidly challenged my Mrs to a river dance off, my hips are now fucked


I find it easier to sit down when river dancing!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> Cut a piece of paper with correct date on and cover the date to be changed, then photocopy


Sometimes the outline will show up if the paper is thick ur best of scanning it n editing the date.use a printer with WiFi so when u scan the doc u transfer to computer then word or whatever program you've got n edit.


----------



## bazoomer (May 31, 2016)

Ahhh cheers Slippers, top bloke, @Demon, I was thinking that , but slippers idea will look better I think . Fuck me...drugs & forgery on a Tuesday afternoon, what's the world coming too !


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 31, 2016)

But keep in mind you're taking advice from someone who may have taken xanax and or clomazapam but it should work just use the same paper n font n blah blah


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 31, 2016)

is anyone online?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 31, 2016)

How do the uk laws work. Is it based on plant count, or weight of the plant? Whats minimum and maximum sentence for how much?

Only want some personal, just curious


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 31, 2016)

Fuck knows m8 but if ya worried about it stop doing it lol


----------



## pookat (May 31, 2016)

last one out should've turn the lights.
i do know its worse in Scotland- not even medical use is allowed and will get you dragged away.
Often wondered about that myself, this might help, its the old Legalise Cannabis Campaign folk http://www.ukcia.org/pollaw/index.php <<< that's the politics and law page link, hope its some use


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 31, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Fuck knows m8 but if ya worried about it stop doing it lol


nah, jw


----------



## dazzyballz (May 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> But keep in mind you're taking advice from someone who may have taken xanax and or clomazapam but it should work just use the same paper n font n blah blah


Man ive been bang on them there wiked,didnt think they were like that.r they american blues there like old temzepam i keep gouching and waking up in weird pisitions..goof balls


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

The xanax? They're well pressed.most pills are fake u just gotta find the ones with quality gear


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2016)

pookat said:


> last one out should've turn the lights.
> i do know its worse in Scotland- not even medical use is allowed and will get you dragged away.
> Often wondered about that myself, this might help, its the old Legalise Cannabis Campaign folk http://www.ukcia.org/pollaw/index.php <<< that's the politics and law page link, hope its some use


In Scotland, it depends on the Procurator Fiscal that goes through the case.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

HulkedBenzoBoss has the best xanax I've seen waaaaay better than bandits on every level but potency seems to be the same but hulks is propper looking no dust not one broken got extras n just a superb press n I've a lad offering 35e for 10 lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well just fucked the painters n the rest of the builders off, fucking bodge artists, could do better myself once drunk, gna do it meself, at least i know it will be done properly, site agent well aint happy coz he can see its just been bodged from the start, keeps trying to plead with me to let his lads into sort it out but ive told him to go fuck, just gna go to council n put in a complaint about the works instead lol, gna let them do the flooring first tho lol

what you cunts upto today then?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone on nucleus mind getting ukbenzos public key for me as dream market doesn't let me copy n paste their public keys onto my chain but yet I've no problem on alphabay ffs


----------



## dazzyballz (Jun 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> HulkedBenzoBoss has the best xanax I've seen waaaaay better than bandits on every level but potency seems to be the same but hulks is propper looking no dust not one broken got extras n just a superb press n I've a lad offering 35e for 10 lol


ive 
Checked out on the hulkdbenzo site,cant seem to order from there seen there xanaz all mad shapes and colours.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jun 1, 2016)

-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

mQINBFYT1vgBEAC5WRICh3i76WuXjML46C3NBewUKMQx2eAbp0M1po1ReLO4P8EL
1yNOQm7o5Rm7uV3oWa/MIMCzfrQ0FQ5nqWU6kfMsg18KIBI67eIZxigT4nnxw4GM
9IaKoOHaqyH0tf9VxZMYQQTiTDvRvJbFt19n9zDTpF27UDA282mRvLGS7VSucCkm
W2faMBlO2PoKLRvSmTGUQqA9NhmhoX1PdNdCvP7HCxY5naKU1nOH99qahBpkFrDR
u0NXje9YlCOufyODk3hL2F9he8/uqksW1EkULZuY5PRyueU94ysEH+LD9NpaJclA
MVNzUsN0eGg8+03wZFMgBIJuJ70KbIMl1R/lqwtqzMKkS4YcWgJh1RmlFc2aeyio
qOxZKBIo9rk2VqPXoPL0BCrCxboa0ufR9k2Fk9O0m0XKoCnEYASI9tZFkHYT5mRL
W8fHOvplL7kA3bSOY6HM+2cR4jL39n2riLkShS361vTDdke+fQfnN8b6RbVf8Uj5
uAJ7g4coOMM8MECxnwdtGPQYNJOl50Xxj1atTfVOj8yZsSTBRK+JXti6U07BbZ6U
/K8vvu9EMRgd3go2y0rPP6say4zdDHL1ZPfvODz2mAD4tsrLeyv2xYq5d8yfnd0K
ixNNjnqC2SPWn6RGlHhyGQMWAHbOgn0uZhHGfgPrWTQAD1jTuedf1t5ftwARAQAB
tCNVS0JlbnpvcyA8dWtiZW56b3NAY291bnRlcm1haWwuY29tPokCNwQTAQoAIQUC
VhPW+AIbAwULCQgHAwUVCgkICwUWAgMBAAIeAQIXgAAKCRBN50/sUq+1bdytD/wN
auScoG0a7NlLHx+V1GU9am967yi5A2Nuq3oG53/h/5gWxD2Xkup2LegKub/qvM8d
YFlEwSA3mpaO585up2VnE2zC+k9YnRiJa4PKQbalbTKbW0uUuHB+H0EnYNvJ8u2r
JhNw69LPKJvQOcr99lTZSH7zY5E73mdlvO3vUJLbiorKcuOa6C8jqr9GuZpxsGvW
OuG43V7PQnVliudaiUf8QeeagQDl/0fbTbRttITnUJ46snRhBLy4zW5OmlScx7Rp
d3czRPnaVrWxS68K97/pAYV78OpVAHDdbixKwY8hVF8/BZp7KPSV1BtpVb0UYMh3
o0D8jbDS6b9bQ6wygx3l4f4LJhgDxqeo6nl4zZNzcVEn5Zw6pSuraSYSDa5FwFP1
SlFxl9urvXIE4z+LvhrvWLjraxWmkUFT531YZRapxM2JeZN3I5S/kbClNJenhGEI
rB6wCWtjy4GhpZRkz8ps7LPj9WPQ3Zudg7K0KT3pJ5yxFl3Zl4WJ/WckBQGPhLgo
GTrcBqFIG0LfhnZjKgWc+YqrzMjDP79N4C6grlAXblvRt3L91xH3xq7BazYtQlxw
auk+3TleeDXYRqqVgZ5HzYLA+kI3lhEFBMejUBPlY2b6ksirrMUdhwM5yH22HOqu
BxHTHgE9CW3JqBPUAbXab+nA64W6YtuobBt7nZ9f/bkCDQRWE9b4ARAAsiLzICai
f8wIgdixWNExPG/8tgFFPfDFVPhStBnVfNpGjawoW8g9OQ6UxuqIF5aDtQCcyexz
7L23A7UiAdtpiH41azIsXiUR70cvrEPmVmBUifWDSSl4Fk6UTYX4CT9JUspwG3SO
fJD36o5XeHlFvbEqXcR2zOtV1i/YwVai1uNQSm4yp/iPc8vXXPxXoAnlOiMHX/rS
OJwhzZ3BKWbLU4wADr5cecY97kttnYmIyotFWMgsCLEd2Ubq2m+s340T4XQmAcBz
+aiqf4+ygQM0EyhLjvCtUmeLLUjaZSgcTAkw31EolOwE4jFGTQyZqopv+3JdwETI
6xHZjZZpgeHoLKadgz9AQFFDs6usKb5UNFYeyBMpMLaKA6zzslD96R08BMxi9sOS
R+1xajF9wF36bh1bTJcn4Yy44za7/byjV7rUt9nMIAmioHiO18nbv7jhF8sa4Fvu
v464ZVqHxb6KkS++7el8lP86uUoIkelNEAiMxbXplvrpKJEaoCn86N/mJruy8Amb
YMXdtrDfQrSyXhnMjH16zLn97exEQQ1b58o5If1dpQCISAjL8v8nZ8CpNOZqFe2l
bt9QyGg+1sAovptp27wt8Rl78PF98fiasuQ5lCWoKNkbzICHk26SLdeVMw0E2DSH
XyGA1COj/8RNvVFpnmeBo4gjJZpk8A59SD8AEQEAAYkCHwQYAQoACQUCVhPW+AIb
DAAKCRBN50/sUq+1bT/pEACqdboJTVU/hpydnrWJp3DD1DNr+29mnL9dLIVBvZtc
0erespKky/5L98EhuRE4+s1Y/ly2Y+T8pp1EYc+LRJlbrQY3E0aWOsoJuJTpr1wz
ozI90w1LZZLCmMRdbZJ8wTRaB/OqlxtQAzf8+Bk+aFsz9K9ZVM/jXlkcBlVkJXVP
HP1suMgNU/clRmPL/AVPmZ8HraULk2suxRrHZsg4P3eTgz/0uUY78acR8Bze9k1Y
LuCKOTS6B3k2Z0nAG0DY0s0xDo0CtjMsxkI8cj9S2wpIlh4Mfr0J3zUqlRoVncUx
midX6HOhueR7Plf5jhz98Mm0CluEEwlnec6UCaJdCE+tuAgWEGcWuERZwH01IV7C
uDAKMwTCMaRSIiohPCZrIEdT8KQXFObegJwXTtL4e+VgbE1fPFzawoxyXAwo+Lww
7tngyultzVZnZg7Y6vK7J6P4eXzvJ3PpvUDKjc0wlRBYpUJF6f0Li4tMv671z9IV
s4AJPsRFMvpPwhXZmNnot5YykYRmF3KRjvJNvnI1iTfIBbIBGTZWJ0zsmWPjQBE5
8vh60O9Q33I5P6dQzq8mIs4qfLCsMrDKMJOo3huVH6uOF/7+etxRw6QGrzNWoU1i
sIBkfGO8t87j4NlpRDMwxCmaAuzkq0pZIrc5ZudYj1mAPV7llGTWxzWJdqKqVWrL
NQ==
=COg2
-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

ukbenzos key


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2016)

Just about to for a take the dog out for a run I keep checking the seedling n think I may have another male


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> ive
> Checked out on the hulkdbenzo site,cant seem to order from there seen there xanaz all mad shapes and colours.


Those are the 5mg red ones ur on about.he gets his stock from ukbenzo who presses the most consistent dosed pills I've heard of look him up he's a wicked supplier


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
> 
> mQINBFYT1vgBEAC5WRICh3i76WuXjML46C3NBewUKMQx2eAbp0M1po1ReLO4P8EL
> 1yNOQm7o5Rm7uV3oWa/MIMCzfrQ0FQ5nqWU6kfMsg18KIBI67eIZxigT4nnxw4GM
> ...


Legend worked like a charm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

They've the best looking press btw not one pill was damaged n no power just a beautifully pressed pill...I've had 2 n I'm floaty gonna take a break from clonazepam for a bit cuz 6+clonazepam +xanax÷mdma makes you trip balls...just remembered today I was talking to ppl in my house that weren't there the last day when I went all out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

Forgot to mention I found a pair of these bad boys on my way into town the last day...sweeeet now I can always be super high


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2016)

youll be needing extra protein shakes after all that clunge youll plow with those bad boys lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Jun 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> They've the best looking press btw not one pill was damaged n no power just a beautifully pressed pill...I've had 2 n I'm floaty gonna take a break from clonazepam for a bit cuz 6+clonazepam +xanax÷mdma makes you trip balls...just remembered today I was talking to ppl in my house that weren't there the last day when I went all out


Ha there awesime the xanxs i gouched out a good few days and lost a good few hours waking up in weird positions didnt think theyd b that strong there like a opiod.
I checked out the dudes presses there exactly the same as the ones over here only differnt colours,ive 9 left really want to eat them ive had 121 in ten days think the tolerance has gone up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

Think of it this way no matter how many you take I've taken more so atleast you don't have clonazepam to add lol shits a mad cocktail


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> youll be needing extra protein shakes after all that clunge youll plow with those bad boys lol


They're fucking savage lads polarised lenses all the way


----------



## dazzyballz (Jun 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Think of it this way no matter how many you take I've taken more so atleast you don't have clonazepam to add lol shits a mad cocktail


Had two yellows wid em crushed em up and had with warm tea.dont think i can afford anymore at that price....gutted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2016)

just pulled another 48 hour szechuan, started as a 60th birthday do. may have cockclobked a wedding by feeding the vicar silver bars.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2016)

all kinds of fucked up, started hallucinating a bit but drinking through. met some truly interesting people tonight, MD for proctor & gamble, illegitimate son of duke of northumberland, a vicar, a handy kid from scotchy too.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 1, 2016)

Classic ol night so don...well played..think I'll roll a blunt n have 5 xanax lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2016)

whisky and glue for me


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2016)

Done that's a fukin legend rite there cant remember what you wrote on the other page but I was well impressed at the time hic


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2016)

oh yeah ...did you really feed the vicar some disco biscuits?


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2016)

update lads filling out like a fat yank on a cheese burger !!!!
next run i will b training the back row a bit better but im well happy with them so far ,
started on bud xl today just entered 3rd week flower


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2016)

soz might b a few duplicates there my fookin phone acting up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's mine be 5 weeks on Sunday


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Here's mine be 5 weeks on SundayView attachment 3697356View attachment 3697357View attachment 3697358


nice m8


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Here's mine be 5 weeks on SundayView attachment 3697356View attachment 3697357View attachment 3697358


kinell who taught u to grow, lol nice


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> kinell who taught u to grow, lol nice


Learnt from the best lol I'm getting better lol


----------



## makka (Jun 1, 2016)

improving well pomps well done lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> oh yeah ...did you really feed the vicar some disco biscuits?


yup after a night filling his face with nose bag he had a half a one, then told us he'd never had one, then had a real blast. he's a real classy type of bloke, not sure if he made it 50 mile up the road to do the wedding but if he did I can guarantee he'd still have been well hyped.

Nice canopy @pomps !


----------



## makka (Jun 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yup after a night filling his face with nose bag he had a half a one, then told us he'd never had one, then had a real blast. he's a real classy type of bloke, not sure if he made it 50 mile up the road to do the wedding but if he did I can guarantee he'd still have been well hyped.
> 
> Nice canopy @pomps !


only u could get a vicar wrecked lmfao!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2016)

we were considering gatecrashing the wedding but figured we looked a right 808 and gave it up as a bad idea


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice sunset last night at King Arthur's gaff last night.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 2, 2016)

Well ur making me feel less guilty now don over me week of madness lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 2, 2016)

Morning lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3697731
> Nice sunset last night at King Arthur's gaff last night.


nice pic oscar lad, nice spot for a smoke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well ur making me feel less guilty now don over me week of madness lol


why would you feel guilty over a week of fun man, live free.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 2, 2016)

Your logic is flawless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2016)

i give great advice man, but sadly aint so great at taking it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 2, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 2, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton 
lmfao. Corrupting a man of the cloth. You're probably gonna go to hell though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2016)

least I'll have friends to knock about with tho eh.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 2, 2016)

Do you lot use the roll it up app? I paid and it doesn't even install wtf is that about? 
If any of you have got it what version you got and does it work OK


----------



## Lean Bean (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi guys , anyone got any Rare Dankness on the go at the moment ? Gonna run some next , just trying to decide which strain ! Looking for quality over weight , all about the flavours !


----------



## pookat (Jun 2, 2016)

DST said:


> In Scotland, it depends on the Procurator Fiscal that goes through the case


Cheers, get's me how it depends on what mood their in and a rule book full of blank pages..Haha


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 2, 2016)

Is there any uk growers on here that have got decent end results weight wise from tga jack the ripper


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2016)

just needed a saw to take down the yetti


----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2016)

Gateman sees name, garageman sees nametag.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 2, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> Is there any uk growers on here that have got decent end results weight wise from tga jack the ripper


I grew 2, one dro one soil , shite yeid , mediocre buzz,


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> least I'll have friends to knock about with tho eh.


We can have a mad laugh sure rambo will get shit sorted for when we're all down there lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 2, 2016)

Does anyone know what the fuck that is? The cunt was on my towel when I got out of the shower. It's in Cornwall by the way. It's the size of a Brazil nut


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 2, 2016)

That's the long lost 5th Beetle.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> That's the long lost 5th Beetle.


you bored or something? got fukked off from poitics for having a ponytail?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

at 60 + ?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

how long does it take to blow dry?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3698108
> Does anyone know what the fuck that is? The cunt was on my towel when I got out of the shower. It's in Cornwall by the way. It's the size of a Brazil nut


It's a May Bug if I'm not mistaken .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> We can have a mad laugh sure rambo will get shit sorted for when we're all down there lol


BelzeRambo on the 1's an 2's. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It's a May Bug if I'm not mistaken .


LMAO it's a cockchafer


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> LMAO it's a cockchafer


Haha don't think I've come across the cockchafer before


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3698108
> Does anyone know what the fuck that is? The cunt was on my towel when I got out of the shower. It's in Cornwall by the way. It's the size of a Brazil nut


 Looks like a "cockchafer" beetle and no im not joking on the name believe it or not lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

Pulled one out my chest fur the other night , they won't hurt you, just looking for somewhere cozy to rest up


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

can catch ebola off it tho


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 3, 2016)

Happy Friday fuckers


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> can catch ebola off it tho


Already had it mate, caught it at a village fate once.....no sorry , that was Tombola .


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 3, 2016)

BudBrain said:


> hey peeps whos goin outdoor this year then. i no i wil be, fuk the dealers, lol. il just be growin my bag seed into 8ft monsters n let nature do the rest. As for the weed front has sum nice uk cheese last week. just bout gone tho
> 
> 
> Happy uk growin lol


Johnson genetics gdp


bazoomer said:


> I grew 2, one dro one soil , shite yeid , mediocre buzz,


its funny how subcool puts uk growers quote it has been one of the best haze plants ever ,I ain't met one grower apart from you and a mate,he was same with it,it never got weighty,fluffy and not that good a smoke .

Looks like that was a waste of money,un less I cross it with something just for its thc content.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> Johnson genetics gdp
> 
> its funny how subcool puts uk growers quote it has been one of the best haze plants ever ,I ain't met one grower apart from you and a mate,he was same with it,it never got weighty,fluffy and not that good a smoke .
> 
> Looks like that was a waste of money,un less I cross it with something just for its thc content.


the jack herer from sensi is bettr and I think its what he was trying, subcool is full of shit tbh, none of it can compete with the clones, if its strength u want try dog kush from breeders boutique


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> ain't met one grower apart from you and a mate


what kind of selection did you do to end up with the genotype you have? 

the rip i had cld easily due half pow, lil airy, but rocket fuel, lemons-tropical fruit. can't wait to get it back. won uv best meds eva, wuz like crack, killa


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> LMAO it's a cockchafer


Me u and* rambo I'd bet money atleast one would overdose..we'd all be 2 proud to stop lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Me u in rambo I'd bet money atleast one would overdose..we'd all be 2 proud to stop lol


Lol film it


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2016)

well lads i had a slap for inapropriet content for talking about the gg lol my account may be restricted ... lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah u were a tad forward alright


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Bush saw sununu swash sub.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

Lol he's got a felony conviction for growing @rollitup go easy on us lil growers man or have you forgotten your roots


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> Bush saw sununu swash sub.


what the fuk is that?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

It's fucking silly , wtf do they think folk are doing here !!! ...I'm on here for advice on breast feeding, my nipples are sore as fuck ,I've tried cabbage leafs but they still feel like I've slammed the door on em!!, what do u blokes suggest ????


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It's fucking silly , wtf do they think folk are doing here !!! ...I'm on here for advice on breast feeding, my nipples are sore as fuck ,I've tried cabbage leafs but they still feel like I've slammed the door on em!!, what do u blokes suggest ????


Chamomile tea for the cracked areolae


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

Lmfao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

^^^^ ahhhhh I see you have suffered the same affliction Z !! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^ ahhhhh I see you have suffered the same affliction Z !! Lol


Yeah it a rite cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

Got to go home and face the fact that I've been in the pub all day, not pretty


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 3, 2016)

It sounds like you guys are accustomed to having your tit in a ringer!


----------



## makka (Jun 3, 2016)

more like dick in a minger lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2016)

Tit in a mangle even


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 3, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It's fucking silly , wtf do they think folk are doing here !!! ...I'm on here for advice on breast feeding, my nipples are sore as fuck ,I've tried cabbage leafs but they still feel like I've slammed the door on em!!, what do u blokes suggest ????


lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> It sounds like you guys are accustomed to having your tit in a ringer!


lol


rollitup said:


> It sounds like you guys are accustomed to having your tit in a ringer!


lol which one are you?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

was this the yuf rolli


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

anyway first blast on the yeti og , nice headband stone


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

I love you brother bina, you miserable cunt.




experiencing metanoia. doughty nu _clunge, _ten tickety-boo.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2016)

the yeti is an 11week strain a bit slow to finish but the stone and high are very promising, not fully dry yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Me u and* rambo I'd bet money atleast one would overdose..we'd all be 2 proud to stop lol


naa it'd be like fear and loathing. it's all a question of balance lax. i'm all zen now anyway... ish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> It sounds like you guys are accustomed to having your tit in a ringer!


pretty much, you guys buy clones from a corner dispensary, we have to gain the trust of the real i am's in this thread. most come up short.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2016)

oh and i heard word the vicar made it through. just. trooper at 58. he was actually MC at the do, so no hell for me just yet. thank god for civil ceremonies.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Ali r.i.p.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It's fucking silly , wtf do they think folk are doing here !!! ...I'm on here for advice on breast feeding, my nipples are sore as fuck ,I've tried cabbage leafs but they still feel like I've slammed the door on em!!, what do u blokes suggest ????


Bepanthen cures all Nipple issues
Edit.
Well it does for my wife's nipples and she's had someone sucking on em 6x a day for the last 6 months....Unfortunately not me ffs.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2016)

Just got up, I take it he died then !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 4, 2016)

morning boys 



 made me laugh


----------



## makka (Jun 4, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning boys
> 
> 
> 
> made me laugh


to think its them people that police their country no wonder its fucked lmao


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning boys
> 
> 
> 
> made me laugh


Quality that fucking helll I think we are dying, time is going by so so slow lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 4, 2016)

hahah i know fucking cracked me up this morning almost spat my coffee every where


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 4, 2016)

finely got my other 600hps so see how the vegging gose with that


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


>


haaa thats about right for the kids of today they would prob pay more attention to working it out lmao quality zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> haaa thats about right for the kids of today they would prob pay more attention to working it out lmao quality zeddd


was given out to 13 year olds by their teacher in alabama as an end of term joke, hes been sacked


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2016)

Update


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 4, 2016)

For anyone thats running square pots, these are in the £1 shops atm, first time ive ever seen em that size( will fit 6.5L or 11L squares) outside of a garden centre at extortionate prices lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> For anyone thats running square pots, these are in the £1 shops atm, first time ive ever seen em that size( will fit 6.5L or 11L squares) outside of a garden centre at extortionate prices lol


ribena the bargain hunter i been needing some of these and 3 for a squid fookin sorted il take a look in town cheers


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> ribena the bargain hunter i been needing some of these and 3 for a squid fookin sorted il take a look in town cheers


lol was in there buying more coco for the lil uns tomato plants on the windowsill, they are upto 3ft already lol


----------



## pookat (Jun 4, 2016)

£1 shop....have you tried the emergency blanket or shelter, its a good cheap reflector, the shelter is huge area when opened out. 2 blankets for a quid 2 x 1mtr, or 1 shelter/tent about 2 x 3mtr.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 4, 2016)

pookat said:


> £1 shop....have you tried the emergency blanket or shelter, its a good cheap reflector, the shelter is huge area when opened out. 2 blankets for a quid 2 x 1mtr, or 1 shelter/tent about 2 x 3mtr.


yup used em for years to line my growroom/boxes, lot better light reflection that just white paint


----------



## pookat (Jun 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup used em for years to line my growroom/boxes, lot better light reflection that just white paint


i'd be well fukt if not for them. not too sure about the nuets tho, got some of the Hydro coco full set £3 worth a try, have you tried it? am using peat compost + tesco pink kitty litter (it makes the same as the bonsai soil), PH 8+ like battery acid, plants dont seem to mind tho


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> For anyone thats running square pots, these are in the £1 shops atm, first time ive ever seen em that size( will fit 6.5L or 11L squares) outside of a garden centre at extortionate prices lol


How much are they ???


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> How much are they these Chinese slags ???


about a tenner full monty, suckyfucky 5, choke the chicken 2


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2016)

trimmed all the bottoms off last night so took 20 cuts in the aero propergator i fookin love how easy they are no rooting aid straight water no humidity dome needed and can see roots in as little as 3 days but 10 days and the roots are like 8 inches long plus i can leave em in the propergator for a good 3 -4 weeks while others finnishing off im hoping to crop and put the next lot in the same day they will have a good 4-5 weeks vegging then

this pic is 4 beans i popped its my own strain i bred a royal amnesia male with the zlh i always leave my seeds in dark until they break the soil and forgot about these 4 so they stretched a bit but they all standing up strong i will sink them down when i pot them up later


heres the cuts took last night all looking nice they dont even wilt at all doing this way


Exo Gonna mom it off

royal momma


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 4, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> How much are they ???


Free fawr a paaaaand maate


----------



## TopDogTHC (Jun 4, 2016)

Howdy


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2016)

what a lovely day sat in garden with a can and a j now this is the life if i ever win the lotto id move to turky cos they will all be here soon joken id move somewhere hot tho spain / LA something like that lol


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2016)

struggling with the heat me in that attic now lol 35c at peak ffs! and absolutely nufin i can do i can tell they have stretched to fooooook already


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 5, 2016)

lol yeh i had same problem last year m8 it fucking sucks my room up stairs is hitting 30c tho all windows and doors are open to get air flow moven but it it what it is lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Not looking forward to it warming up for those exact reasons lol, gotta set back up again in a fortnight or so just in time for the heat....joy lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> naa it'd be like fear and loathing. it's all a question of balance lax. i'm all zen now anyway... ish


Did the rest of ur order turn up with partyflockcrew? Thinking of gettin 50g of their mdma which is sent in 2 packages so what do u think?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 5, 2016)

makka said:


> struggling with the heat me in that attic now lol 35c at peak ffs! and absolutely nufin i can do i can tell they have stretched to fooooook already


Yeah mines been in 30s on average...worst grow in yrs but the seem alright just been working n partying so much they've been properly neglected


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

run at night and have an 8 inch extraction no real heat probs running 2600w


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2016)

I put mine outside in garden, no better light than the sun , I can see em growing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> run at night and have an 8 inch extraction no real heat probs running 2600w


I run at night 16" beast of a fan,another floor fan n still no luck if I wasn't for such powerful airflow I'd be Fucked. ..still no heat stress just hate when my shits not dialed in....gotta get me funds together for the 1000 xanax n 50g of md found a whole sale for the my 5gs for 250 11gs for 500e so happy days n weekly I made a deal via a mate 20 xanax for 65. 5 for 20e 10 for 35 n 20 for 65 so slow n steady...lots of festivals coming up so hoping thw md flies n once I've the 50g I'll be laughing just dodgy about party flock after dons issue


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I put mine outside in garden, no better light than the sun , I can see em growing


really wish i could that man! unfortunately their would be a q of people waiting to run off withem lol


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> run at night and have an 8 inch extraction no real heat probs running 2600w


running at night man but the temp with no lights during day 29.8 lol the sun beams on the roof!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 5, 2016)

Had some UK growers brought over to mine the other week. They upgraded my room and my new fan and filter are coping nicely in the attic flat on day cycle. They don't fuck about! Got a 1,000m3 and they wanted me to get a 1,300! It hit 28C today so I've got to switch soon. Bought a fan speed controller also.


----------



## makka (Jun 5, 2016)

heats gettin to me last post was meant to sat "with no lights" not with lights oh who gives a shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Did the rest of ur order turn up with partyflockcrew? Thinking of gettin 50g of their mdma which is sent in 2 packages so what do u think?


Lol what do I think. Their bars are bang on and its the same grit ao you should be golden. Rest I my order will be early this week I reckon.

First ride out on my new bike, lashed 22 ish miles out. Saddle sore as fuck. My arse is puttin.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol what do I think. Their bars are bang on and its the same grit ao you should be golden. Rest I my order will be early this week I reckon.
> 
> First ride out on my new bike, lashed 22 ish miles out. Saddle sore as fuck. My arse is puttin.


get a Kawasaki mate 22 miles ne bother


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2016)

I've just realised Don. You changed your avatar a few weeks ago. Did you have some kind of premonition? If you ever get a pic of me don't put it on. I'd rather not know lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 5, 2016)

I've put some miles in this week. I zeroed the clock on my car before I left for my holiday and I drove 1250 miles and I had 27 hours at the wheel. That was a "holiday" ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> get a Kawasaki mate 22 miles ne bother


and at the rate i fall off my pushbike i'd be broon bread in minutes.


oscaroscar said:


> I've just realised Don. You changed your avatar a few weeks ago. Did you have some kind of premonition? If you ever get a pic of me don't put it on. I'd rather not know lol.


 nah mate only premonitions i have is when i need a shite. was discussing it with a mate yesterday in fact. I honestly doubt we'll ever see the likes of anyone anywhere near that good again. which started a mayweather debate. I still think Ali would clown Floyd. I'd pay good money to see him telling Mayweather he hits like a sissy.


oscaroscar said:


> I've put some miles in this week. I zeroed the clock on my car before I left for my holiday and I drove 1250 miles and I had 27 hours at the wheel. That was a "holiday" ffs


 jesus lad can you not say you've got work oversees and get a break away for a few?


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> struggling with the heat me in that attic now lol 35c at peak ffs! and absolutely nufin i can do i can tell they have stretched to fooooook already


mate how many lights u got going ? those temps are high man i run 2400 w in 2mx2mx2m and i run at night and i have my controller turned right down to just before my lights out my max temps hit 25 ish but i can start and smell it now so in next week or so i will crank the controller up a bit to sort any smell out where is your inline air coming from ? what size extractor u using i got a 10 inch tornado on the controller and it keeps my room nice but i do use a spare bathroom as a lung room too thou but i would think u need to up the extraction or try get cooler air in if i had lights on in day i would struggle keeping temps down i reckon tbh


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> mate how many lights u got going ? those temps are high man i run 2400 w in 2mx2mx2m and i run at night and i have my controller turned right down to just before my lights out my max temps hit 25 ish but i can start and smell it now so in next week or so i will crank the controller up a bit to sort any smell out where is your inline air coming from ? what size extractor u using i got a 10 inch tornado on the controller and it keeps my room nice but i do use a spare bathroom as a lung room too thou but i would think u need to up the extraction or try get cooler air in if i had lights on in day i would struggle keeping temps down i reckon tbh
> View attachment 3700921


its in an attic man no matter what i do ima struggle i think my lights run from 8pm to 8am and off through day 
i got 3 spots and there all HOT lol theyll be fine just skinnier buds / less yield but ill take it lol


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 6, 2016)

35 mate your gonna regret that airy buds and silly stretch too what size extractor u got in there ?


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> 35 mate your gonna regret that airy buds and silly stretch too what size extractor u got in there ?


nufin a can do man everything at full pelt in coolshades 6" ext 700sq/m minute 5 intake pullin warm air from outside n i dont have the option to pull from a cool room 

right at canopy level its 31.4 but directly under light it hovers around 34/35 
if u think thats bad my plants are getting watered with 28c res water recirculating 24/7 lmao


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

they look healthy as tbh just a lil heatstressed on the very toppest buds and they streched like a mofo at flip al get a pic up later


----------



## tensing7 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey guys. I started thread in black briefcase about drug driving (cannibis). Pigs caught me this morning, now waiting 5 weeks for blood tests. Anyone been through this? If so plese check out my thread. Never hath one man hated po po so much, he didn't even ask me what i was doing. Got me straight in his car for tests. Facing a year plus ban for ganjover ! Potheads beware.Thanks


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

That's one net one plant exo you can see the lil bud leaves are curling due to heat n nitrogen so only running low ec 1.1 till finish don't wanna make it worse tbh they can't take the nutes in high heat they transpire that much!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 6, 2016)

my exo cant even hold its own weight lol gotta tie it up tonight


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2016)

i grew exo in a volcano once, true story.
came out fire!

in all honesty i don't see how anyone could fuck that strain to the point where it doesn't produce stinky rocks, its been kept alive for this long for more than just the smell i can tell thee.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> nufin a can do man everything at full pelt in coolshades 6" ext 700sq/m minute 5 intake pullin warm air from outside n i dont have the option to pull from a cool room
> 
> right at canopy level its 31.4 but directly under light it hovers around 34/35
> if u think thats bad my plants are getting watered with 28c res water recirculating 24/7 lmao


just get yaself a air cooler with the hose attachment









bit of glue and some ducting n you are golden lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> just get yaself a air cooler with the hose attachment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm more for just having less equipment, for the fact it takes up space, adds wattage draw and looks more professional to the plod. keeping a grow as simple as possible can have a lot of benefits.

if it's too hot lower your lighting wattage if possible, go with led or even cfls and have the hps only running for a few hours of the cycle. you'd be surprised how far down the scale of importance lighting is to the environment you grow in, it's about the bigger picture if you want to keep them healthy all the way through a flower cycle in the summer heat, especially in a loft!

high temps kill resin imo, especially at the end of the cycle. upgrading all my grow rooms for the summer the old rvk fans have finally had it, those new airforce 8" beasts do a great job, with 3 adjustable settings too.


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> i'm more for just having less equipment, for the fact it takes up space, adds wattage draw and looks more professional to the plod. keeping a grow as simple as possible can have a lot of benefits.
> 
> if it's too hot lower your lighting wattage if possible, go with led or even cfls and have the hps only running for a few hours of the cycle. you'd be surprised how far down the scale of importance lighting is to the environment you grow in, it's about the bigger picture if you want to keep them healthy all the way through a flower cycle in the summer heat, especially in a loft!
> 
> high temps kill resin imo, especially at the end of the cycle. upgrading all my grow rooms for the summer the old rvk fans have finally had it, those new airforce 8" beasts do a great job, with 3 adjustable settings too.


always liked the leds but everyone just kept saying hps beats it hands down but i see some good crops withem?? 
i think im just gonna invest in another couple digi ballast with the dimming settings i reckon that will be my best move for the summers that attic ffs! i was all good in rooms n tents lol


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

defo less trich production than normal as u say i can SEE the difference the smells still there tho pretty strong and under the top tier all the buds are very nice 
I must admit G she can hold her own this one and thats why i will aways run it as insurance if anything lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 6, 2016)

Evening cunts !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening cunts !


Where you been hiding? lol


----------



## Will Thayer (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> always liked the leds but everyone just kept saying hps beats it hands down but i see some good crops withem??
> i think im just gonna invest in another couple digi ballast with the dimming settings i reckon that will be my best move for the summers that attic ffs! i was all good in rooms n tents lol


All I run is LED, CXB3590s @ 700ma in the loft. Even with the most efficient setup solar gain in the loft is a beast. I try to counter the high temps by running the light cycle at night and I also draw fresh air from a room on the "cool" side of the house with the window open. Roof slates are just a massive solar battery that stores heat. Thankfully we only have to deal with it a couple months out of twelve. 

Cheers,
Will


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Where you been hiding? lol


took the words from my finger tips ha


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

Will Thayer said:


> All I run is LED, CXB3590s @ 700ma in the loft. Even with the most efficient setup solar gain in the loft is a beast. I try to counter the high temps by running the light cycle at night and I also draw fresh air from a room on the "cool" side of the house with the window open. Roof slates are just a massive solar battery that stores heat. Thankfully we only have to deal with it a couple months out of twelve.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


yeah they are like solar panels just soaking up the heat instead lol


----------



## Will Thayer (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> yeah they are like solar panels just soaking up the heat instead lol


On the plus side my veg tent is booming up there. I have a mini split air conditioner from my HPS days but can't explain the extra £££ on the electric bill to my wife so it is going on Ebay soon. Solar panels is my next big project. I would love to run the garden for free! I think reducing your wattage and moving as much air as you can is your best option for now. LED definitely reduced my BTUs in the grow space by a huge margin but the sun when it is shining will always win.

Cheers,
Will


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 6, 2016)

Been busy working and dealing with the usual family life shit ! Slowly getting back to normal now and will be back up and growing again by the end of July ! 
For now I'm helping my mate with his 1st small grow


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> View attachment 3701051
> That's one net one plant exo you can see the lil bud leaves are curling due to heat n nitrogen so only running low ec 1.1 till finish don't wanna make it worse tbh they can't take the nutes in high heat they transpire that much!


how many days into flower are they?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening cunts !


dfuk u been?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

tensing7 said:


> Hey guys. I started thread in black briefcase about drug driving (cannibis). Pigs caught me this morning, now waiting 5 weeks for blood tests. Anyone been through this? If so plese check out my thread. Never hath one man hated po po so much, he didn't even ask me what i was doing. Got me straight in his car for tests. Facing a year plus ban for ganjover ! Potheads beware.Thanks


sorry to hear that man let us know what happens


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how many days into flower are they?


bout 4 week today that one Z
i dread gettin a pull and tested for drugs the f'kn swab would melt in my mouth lol
instant ban for 12 month i think? plus fines n costs n shit


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

I stopped measuring ambient temp, my tent walls are 30 c but my flower heads are 25 c measured by el cheapo laser therm


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> bout 4 week today that one Z
> i dread gettin a pull and tested for drugs the f'kn swab would melt in my mouth lol
> instant ban for 12 month i think? plus fines n costs n shit


cant imagine riding my bike without a bag of vape to focus the mind


----------



## makka (Jun 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> cant imagine riding my bike without a bag of vape to focus the mind


same man it makes u concentrate hard like tunnel vision lol does me anyway 
its getting ridiculous now i was looking for ways around it best thing i seen it listerine mouthwash 
i dont drive without it now lol


----------



## tensing7 (Jun 6, 2016)

makka said:


> same man it makes u concentrate hard like tunnel vision lol does me anyway
> its getting ridiculous now i was looking for ways around it best thing i seen it listerine mouthwash
> i dont drive without it now lol


Yeah defo the right answer. Brush your tongue really well after heavy smoke as well. The roadside test is a hell of a lot easier to beat than blood test. I probably smoked 1/2 o last week so judging by research i'm getting a least a year ban. I drank six beers incidentally yesterday. Nothing in system when breathalysed. Doesn't seem fair imo


----------



## Will Thayer (Jun 7, 2016)

I had never been pulled over on my bicycle. Thus far the police and I share a polite but distant relationship. Nothing against them, we just do not have that much in common. Cycling also helps keep my moobs and love handles in check. I would love to ride a motorbike but my Mom told me they were dangerous.

Cheers,
Will


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 7, 2016)

tensing7 said:


> Yeah defo the right answer. Brush your tongue really well after heavy smoke as well. The roadside test is a hell of a lot easier to beat than blood test. I probably smoked 1/2 o last week so judging by research i'm getting a least a year ban. I drank six beers incidentally yesterday. Nothing in system when breathalysed. Doesn't seem fair imo


I got done over 1.5 yrs ago. It was that mouth swab test. They said I seemed fit to drive but made me leave my bike, just a moped.

I argued with them for ages as to why I had to hand over my weed and they said it was because I was in a public place! That's only because you pulled me over! After a while I reluctantly handed over 15 g and kept the 50g hidden. Then i walked home!

Now I don't drive that much as I prefer to smoke. Pure dedication. At the airport now, awaiting my partner. Only smoked one J this morning. (I'll say it was last night!) 

Edit: €450 fine. De puta madre! Que una vida!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

Just had word the MC that was doing the wedding was sent home and not allowed to see any of the guests or the other way round rather! He was sent home from his next wedding the day after as his hands were shaking. Luckily he's not been sacked. Narrow escape...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just had word the MC that was doing the wedding was sent home and not allowed to see any of the guests or the other way round rather! He was sent home from his next wedding the day after as his hands were shaking. Luckily he's not been sacked. Narrow escape...


the fukin vicar's on drugs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

im on smart drugs, done fuk all so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the fukin vicar's on drugs


I know, can only imagine the scenes man. sneak him out the side door and make sure no guests see him! ffs...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know, can only imagine the scenes man. sneak him out the side door and make sure no guests see him! ffs...


all twisted and gurning through the vows


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

lol side door vicar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

I can only imagine. one eye going to the shop and hugging every fucker. I'd have loved to have seen it mind.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

I bet the man of the cloth was touching cloth when he thought he was going to lose his job. 
I thought they were big on forgiveness the religious types


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3702015


Cunt !


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2016)

So my mate is currently growing Blueberry cheesecake, shark widow & purple bud. 
The blueberry cheesecake is a cut from another friend the other 2 are from seed, 
Anyone ever grown, tried or heard of any of these strains. I've smoke the BC and it's a tasty smoke and the other do get a good write up online. 
He's only 2 weeks into veg right now so still another while till I can get any decent pics


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 7, 2016)

haha cant all make it m8 ur have to get behind the minety lions


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 7, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha cant all make it m8 ur have to get behind the minety lions


Hahaha not a chance mate.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 7, 2016)

lol why not be the closet ur ever get to wining it plus its got the scottish colours in in the flag


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

I stopped caring about England in 2010. I thought why should I care when the players couldn't give a shit. Especially that cunt Rooney slagging the fans off that had traveled all that way and spent a fortune. I also don't blame ronaldo for 2006. The blame for that lies squarely at rooneys door. The cunt is too thick to realise when he's being lured into it. 
Also a premier league footballer having to pay for sex just shows what a stupid ugly fuckwit he really is. 
I don't know if it's come across in this post but I'm not rooneys biggest fan.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

I will be watching England Saturday but it'll be the cricket.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2016)

Things are looking up, I found this ciggy with 4 drags left on it today ! Yayyyy


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3702091 Things are looking up, I found this ciggy with 4 drags left on it today ! Yayyyy


looking good baz


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

but y u got shit on your forehead bro?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> but y u got shit on your forehead bro?


There scabs mate...comes from falling over a lot after a night on the petrol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> There scabs mate...comes from falling over a lot after a night on the petrol


lol looks like the poster boy for krokodil,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> There scabs mate...comes from falling over a lot after a night on the petrol


lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

got the mrs trimming, she loves it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol looks like the poster boy for krokodil,


Where do I sign up?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Where do I sign up?


Email [email protected] n im sure someone will get ya sorted lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I bet the man of the cloth was touching cloth when he thought he was going to lose his job.
> I thought they were big on forgiveness the religious types


that's the problem, he's an MC and not the cokey bogey type. they do civil ceremonies. No God bothering involved.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

it's amusing to watch the crack from gazza and shearer about euro 96 but that's where it ends for me. the likes of today's mob will disappoint 3rd round as per. In fact I think I'll away and hoy a few quid on them getting knocked out 3rd round. probably shite odds though on previous shite form.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol looks like the poster boy for krokodil,


dunno what it says about me but i can watch folks hammering other blokes to death in a jungle and not flinch but I turned that off half way. sad as fuck that shit.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno what it says about me but i can watch folks hammering other blokes to death in a jungle and not flinch but I turned that off half way. sad as fuck that shit.


one mans poison another mans medicine, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

true that man, lines in the sand.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true that man, lines in the sand.


Or a glass coffee table


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I'll have one of my one man parties now everyone is in bed lol
The last one ended up 36 hours later in a gastro pub with my extremely straight inlaws. My missus kept elbowing coz my eyes kept rolling and staying shut. I've also got some Plemon that I was generously gifted. It's the first bit of variety I've had for years. I don't think I'll waste it though. I'll stick with exo tonight and save the good stuff for when I'll appreciate it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think I'll have one of my one man parties now everyone is in bed lol
> The last one ended up 36 hours later in a gastro pub with my extremely straight inlaws. My missus kept elbowing coz my eyes kept rolling and staying shut lolView attachment 3702288


That's me boy.waiting on 1000 10mg diazapam then I'll get me 1000 xanax n maybe 100 5mg presses they have n of course the mdma but xanax first...shits delicious lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

I've done two blues and silver bar and I am just in the waiting room lol
Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 7, 2016)

I needs one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 7, 2016)

Id rather a sniffer dog n head about the parks n shit lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

I like gerbils


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I like gerbils


Do you like them in the same way as Richard Gere does? Jk


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

The second bar has clamped my jaw shut and my eyesight is vibrating. I'm only ten minutes in on the second one. Well I hope it's the second. If its the first one and the second hasn't started yet I'll be pretty blitzed soon lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

FFS!! I keep seeing a coffee table with magazines on it in my living room. By the way there is no coffee table in this room


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

Done anther half and now there's a fucking great vending machine in my front room. I they must be pretty high dosed to make me trip. 
It's not horrible it's quite entertaining


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think I'll have one of my one man parties now everyone is in bed lol
> The last one ended up 36 hours later in a gastro pub with my extremely straight inlaws. My missus kept elbowing coz my eyes kept rolling and staying shut. I've also got some Plemon that I was generously gifted. It's the first bit of variety I've had for years. I don't think I'll waste it though. I'll stick with exo tonight and save the good stuff for when I'll appreciate it. View attachment 3702288


A res


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2016)

Finally the workmen have fucked off, now just gotta get inspection out the way n get cracking again at last

Morning all btw


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2016)

Who in here is into their trainers? Need advice on finding an older pair of Nike air Max as all the new ones are garish shite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2016)

air max 90's?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> air max 90's?


Yeah either 90`s or classics.........................problem is I want all leather ones like these, oh n theyve got to be white or mosty white etc






NOT leather and mesh like these etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2016)

you'll pay a fortune for original leather ones if you can find a pair Sear.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2016)

Any one used that micro fungi from RHS , it's in Wilkos £8 ? & seen good results ? . I'm using it on half my plants I'm potting up today.


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Who in here is into their trainers? Need advice on finding an older pair of Nike air Max as all the new ones are garish shite


design your own on nike website thats what i do the new rubbery ones are shite!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2016)

?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3702887?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 8, 2016)

Well think I've to stop me bendor. ...again so went n got some help from ur local doc haha ...still waiting on my 1000 blues &10 blues samples (different vendor) n once I shift the last of my md Friday I should be getting my 1000 xan order in n ill definitely be getting a few of his 5mg red xan bars lol n they sell so fast by the time I've me grade for the 50g mdma it should be within the same week as the xans arriving...if partyflocks stealths on spot...if not I'll wait till my main mdma lads back n pay the extra 200 or so quid to get it sent from Germany


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3702887?


Lads those kicks are for qypsies over here lol CONVERSE ALL DA WAAAAY


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 8, 2016)

Not worth the effort bandit, if it's money your after, just grow more weed, the mark up is better in this business


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lads those kicks are for qypsies over here lol CONVERSE ALL DA WAAAAY


no man those gypsies wear prada


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> no man those gypsies wear prada


There all living in 2 council houses knocked into 1 round the corner from me now Z !!!! & he drives a new merc ....but I'm not bitter , Much


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> There all living in 2 council houses knocked into 1 round the corner from me now Z !!!! & he drives a new merc ....but I'm not bitter , Much


yeah mate fukin wronguns but we let it happen cos Cameron is a cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-3605844/RICHARD-LITTLEJOHN-One-legged-Albanian-KILLER-benefits-couldn-t-make-up.html

lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2016)

kicks maketh the gadgie lol ffs have a word with yasels


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2016)

yer fucker me, i've not been this hungover for years. good job i've an appointment with the bank in an hour  I'm sweating IPA out my eyelids ffs.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't be doing with this weather , I'm sweating like the slipper bandit on a taster day at GlaxoSmithKline !!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hanging....went beer festival last night n went a bit overboard lol just gotta get thru the afternoon school run n then ive got 4 pints i bought home with me in the fridge n 4 pints of strawberry cider for the missus lol, need another joint n a shower to get human again lol all i can taste is ale still


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 9, 2016)

So this place looks to have got a lot quieter since I was last about. Where is everyone ? 
Who's growing what just now?


----------



## dazzyballz (Jun 9, 2016)

Yo peeps nice weather in north uk last few week everythings flying up.
ive Got all my plants outside now apart from the last 2 under light the blackjack and chemdawg flowering indoors thank fuk.
outdoors coming on strong,got 7 purple#1 got some skunk and pineapple ex. auto been flowering couple of week.
got a greenhouse full of mazar and smokey bear autos.didnt think the autos would be that good but there looking good as.


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 9, 2016)

alright lads been gettin hot round here last few days but we had a tropical shower yesterday was out in shorts and t shirt and it pissed it down on me but felt so nice an refreshing lol anyways whats everyone saying ? is anyone interested in some free seeds i have a link to email and recieve free seeds all they ask is you give them a grow report in return for more free bees i cant post link as i dont want another slap but as long as we dont trade in riu we are ok so pm me if your interested in it and i will give you the link its nothing to do with riu in any way its an external site


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Thc247 (Jun 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well think I've to stop me bendor. ...again so went n got some help from ur local doc haha View attachment 3702946...still waiting on my 1000 blues &10 blues samples (different vendor) n once I shift the last of my md Friday I should be getting my 1000 xan order in n ill definitely be getting a few of his 5mg red xan bars lol n they sell so fast by the time I've me grade for the 50g mdma it should be within the same week as the xans arriving...if partyflocks stealths on spot...if not I'll wait till my main mdma lads back n pay the extra 200 or so quid to get it sent from Germany


my boy came through again like clockwork 112 10mg diazy and 56 zopiclone and i pay him 35 pound for the lot lol had 4 and am floating he goes back to doctors and says he lots em or fell asleep over the park an woke up and he been robbed and gets replace ments straight away i want his doctor lol
i sold 14 zopiclone and 28 diazy for 42 pound its a win win me thinks


----------



## ghb (Jun 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3703884


the words witches tit get banded about a lot these days, but fuck me

was it fuzzy yesterday or is it just one of those ever so slightly naturally carbonated jobbies?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 9, 2016)

thats the chinese ordered, now for more beer lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm still in a bit of daze after my shenanigans two nights ago. I keep falling asleep as soon as I sit down. I've stopped hallucinating now though thank fuck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ghb (Jun 9, 2016)

i heard the same story about a man from cork so can only assume it's an internet hoax/joke.

my mate used to rob sky remotes every time we went to a party at someones house, had a draw full of them, it was kind of his thing for a while the horrible cunt. everybody knows you are more or less fucked with no remote for your sky box lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2016)

Aye I'd assumed so myself it just made me chuckle. Was folks scissors out their rolling kits that got taken at parties in my day. Robbing sky remotes I harsh as hahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I'd assumed so myself it just made me chuckle. Was folks scissors out their rolling kits that got taken at parties in my day. Robbing sky remotes I harsh as hahaha


Don't mention lighters ...everytime I have a smoke with someone I'm short a lighter !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2016)

ah man that's just standard practice lol. Some folks are worse than others for it mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kicks maketh the gadgie lol ffs have a word with yasels


Just to clarify my dickish post the other day. My current kicks...

 stay classy don haha pissed up trying irony on myself late night lols


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just to clarify my dickish post the other day. My current kicks...
> 
> View attachment 3704336 stay classy don haha pissed up trying irony on myself late night lols


I was going to ask for a interpretation ,but didn't want to be cheeky ,now it's clear lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't half talk bollocks when I'm bollocksed. Clearly need a word with mysel ha


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2016)

Arnt kidney stones great !, I don't know wether to shit, piss,spew or cry


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't half talk bollocks when I'm bollocksed. Clearly need a word with mysel ha


Just make sure you have a word with your self when you are not bollocksed then....vicious circa otherwise


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2016)

Had away n shite. He doesn't listen anyway.


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2016)

hows the head this morning don? hope it doesn't turn into another one of those lost weekends, i mean you'e got england to get behind later lad.






that france match was worth watching in the end i suppose, payet couldn't stop crying the soppy cunt.

anybody doing anything for the game?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2016)

Waaay ahead of you I'm spangled. All nighter, maybe a couple of hours kip in a few then back out. Spent the evening with a dangerous woman.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2016)

And I'm going to have to replace the entertainment for this evening


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Waaay ahead of you I'm spangled. All nighter, maybe a couple of hours kip in a few then back out. Spent the evening with a dangerous woman.


aren't all women dangerous? lol. 3 hours followed by lucozade and dioralyte and you'll be a new man!

the entertainment?! you haven't gone full keith richards and chucked your telly out the window have you?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

Rod Stewert knighted ??? What a fucking pile of dump !!! Fucking warty cunt , what's the world coming to !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2016)

Well lets just say billy idol isn't getting his white wedding. This one was especially dangerous. Mates missus and she was right up too.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

I shot me load 6 times in one day last week !, surely that's more deserving of knighthood ?


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well lets just say billy idol isn't getting his white wedding. This one was especially dangerous. Mates missus and she was right up too.


is this the same mates bird who we've heard about in the past? the one who has a blood lust and causes trouble in an empty house?

not got another slave have you baz? treated myself to a new fleshlight not long back the old one was getting a bit crusty.
i'd highly recommend them to anyone who likes draining their balls without the added earache!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2016)

Nah this a different crazy. That one I refuse to eat or drink with was out but I moved the other end of the bar. She's just trouble


This lass is totally plutonic it was well mental, as we both knew nothing was happening she was telling me allsorts about her preference's. She was asking about what porn I like n allsorts. Proper danger


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I shot me load 6 times in one day last week !, surely that's more deserving of knighthood ?


Arise Sir spunkalot


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Arnt kidney stones great !, I don't know wether to shit, piss,spew or cry


drink as much water or beer as you can, if you're lucky you'll flush it out in ye piss.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> drink as much water or beer as you can, if you're lucky you'll flush it out in ye piss.


I've had em off & on over 10 years, even had em blasted in hospital, they keep on forming .ive nearly drowned drinking so much !. It's fucking agony to be honest, hope it's on it's way out !!. @ Z, "sir spunk alot" got a nice ring to it mate lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah this a different crazy. That one I refuse to eat or drink with was out but I moved the other end of the bar. She's just trouble
> 
> 
> This lass is totally plutonic it was well mental, as we both knew nothing was happening she was telling me allsorts about her preference's. She was asking about what porn I like n allsorts. Proper danger


Ok so a chick got really kinky n u walked off...sort ur head out kid that's guaranteed great sex lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ok so a chick got really kinky n u walked off...sort ur head out kid that's guaranteed great sex lol


It's not ....believe me !!!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

She was being a test. .2 lines n that sorts her out..flag till you've her home lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It's not ....believe me !!!!!


Man I'm on swinging sites ffs it's worth it lol wild sex iz da bizzzzz


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2016)

Its like watching paint dry with seeds. Got 7 healthy ones that I should be able to get cuts off in a week and a runt headband. So far the slh looks as good as anything and is my favourite so far.
Just got to put up with this shit couch lock weed for another few months and then the good times will roll again.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thought you were back in rehab bandit !!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man I'm on swinging sites ffs it's worth it lol wild sex iz da bizzzzz


When you can't even have a shite in peace because there kneeling down by the side of you waitingfor you to shit on em & strangle em at the same time ,it gets a little out of hand !!!


----------



## ghb (Jun 11, 2016)

thats heavy man, defo not my cup of tea, full time at least.
i mean everybody likes to let themselves go once in a while, but having that living with you sounds a nightmare.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

ghb said:


> thats heavy man, defo not my cup of tea, full time at least.
> i mean everybody likes to let themselves go once in a while, but having that living with you sounds a nightmare.


It was , that's why I knocked it on the head & she grassed me up !. Mind you, this one I'm with now is a kinky fucker, but better looking & sweeter breath lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Thought you were back in rehab bandit !!


I was but I got the weekend off for good behaviour so thought I'll spoil myself


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> When you can't even have a shite in peace because there kneeling down by the side of you waitingfor you to shit on em & strangle em at the same time ,it gets a little out of hand !!!


Yeah I stay away from that kinda kink I'm more In to mff lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2016)

I rec it could have grown into something beautiful


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2016)

U seen that jap stuff where they pretend to be the bog, like there's a face in the bowl?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

Zeddd you're a fountain of knowledge..a dirty,dirty fountain lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> U seen that jap stuff where they pretend to be the bog, like there's a face in the bowl?


Seen it .....I've sat on it ! Lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 11, 2016)

Space docking is something I was offered by an ex also a Portuguese breakfast but I don't like eggs. 
Poo stuff is something I'm not even slightly interested in. 
I think they should have to do that kind of stuff on I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here. The ratings would go through roof with Bushtucker Trials like that


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 11, 2016)

I did let her drink my piss straight from the source and she carried on until I produced a different fluid lol
I was busting for a slash when I got round her gaff. I thought she was joking and called her bluff but she was a trooper and didn't spill a drop.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm trying to persuade the Mrs to get a Shetland or a Great Dane , but she's not up for it......yet


----------



## limonene (Jun 11, 2016)

loving the last few comments haha. I heard in Japan if u know the right people you can pay a girl to only eat strawberries for a week and then you eat her shit at the end of it.


----------



## limonene (Jun 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I'm trying to persuade the Mrs to get a Shetland or a Great Dane , but she's not up for it......yet


kinky


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> kinky


You don't know the half of it mate !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

I will say Zedd was right with what he told me last year after I left my Mrs of 28 years & went down the road of perversion !!!. Wish I would have listend to him then


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2016)

the ole crystal ball mate


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the ole crystal ball mate


I should have just stayed home mate !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the ole crystal ball mate


Great u got him going.thought everyone agreed to stop complimenting zeddd lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ok so a chick got really kinky n u walked off...sort ur head out kid that's guaranteed great sex lol


haha trust me i'd have happily but one of my best friends is after her. that and the amount of gear in my system I doubt I could have found the old boy.

still going, don't feel too bad all things considered. realised this after i forgot to put my boxers on before leaving. time for some unconsciousness.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 12, 2016)

You're dedication to the games magnificent to say the least


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2016)

just hit 48 hours up and on it starting to see funny patterns. tiredness gives visuals like acid patterns it's like the heat you get on the roads but with added google dream enhancement.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You're dedication to the games magnificent to say the least


go hard or don't. this tripping balls is great my tv looks like its moving underwater. time fora brew a vape and zoppa. the letters are changing on the keyboard now lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> go hard or don't. this tripping balls is great my tv looks like its moving underwater. time fora brew a vape and zoppa. the letters are changing on the keyboard now lol


See if there is anything you want out of the vending machine or just wait for the pizza lol


----------



## makka (Jun 12, 2016)

good morning reprobates 

just come round from a lil blue binge and i must be getting older as i aint done nufin i regret for a change lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> See if there is anything you want out of the vending machine or just wait for the pizza lol


Risked tesco. Wishing I hadn't. Least the visuals have stopped


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2016)

I walked 22 miles one night sniffing glue amongst other things , realised how far I had walked , nicked a Capri to drive back ...I was only 16 & homeless at the time.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 12, 2016)

Only another 4 months and I'll be doing smoke reports


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2016)

Afternoon all, got me trainers sorted in the end thank fuck, dunno what im gna do next time i need a pair though, gonna be even harder to find lmao

Cupboard is getting set back up tomorrow at long last and Livers will be the first going in, then hoping to get a GG to go alongside it


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Afternoon all, got me trainers sorted in the end thank fuck, dunno what im gna do next time i need a pair though, gonna be even harder to find lmao
> 
> Cupboard is getting set back up tomorrow at long last and Livers will be the first going in, then hoping to get a GG to go alongside it


?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3706363?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3706381


got the white slacks too, nice lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2016)

last one promise




?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 12, 2016)

LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3706381


I used to do that but I would shout "YAHTZEE!" as I did it


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> last one promise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A+ them where do I order man?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2016)

@mastergrower u got email man


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 13, 2016)

Afternoon boys how's it going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

fair to muddling! back to the real world today instead of the underwater paradise that was yesterday. yasel pomps?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 13, 2016)

Just come back from dr's with Mrs . Put her on HRT !!!.....great, gonna cost me a fortune in lube now ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

GL with that one Baz, that shit makes birds bonkers man.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> GL with that one Baz, that shit makes birds bonkers man.


Cheers Don, another bonkers bird is just what I need


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

was thinking that as I typed it but ya know, every single one is mental. there are exceptions but in honesty their just hiding their particular flavour of mental.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I used to do that but I would shout "YAHTZEE!" as I did it


Email.let me know if you've my addy..not sure if I sent it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Email.let me know if you've my addy..not sure if I sent it


Done


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was thinking that as I typed it but ya know, every single one is mental. there are exceptions but in honesty their just hiding their particular flavour of mental.


There are no exceptions. Everyone of them has a some kind irrational nonsense that's lurking just under the surface. Familiarity brings it out and if you're lucky the episodes are just further apart.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

voice of experience right there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

just queried my payslip. told i was getting a pay rise last month. turns out the new figure i was told is net not gross. Shitty raise ffs. that's me broke for the month


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 13, 2016)

Well she's still peeing on me dick & sucking it off at the mo, so alls good , oh, & going out to work ...god forbid I have to !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

are you the same bazoomer off www.filthybirds.com like Baz. i'll send a friend request hahaha 

rock out with yer cock out man. fair play.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 13, 2016)

Don , you've read about my sexploits for years , your always welcome to lend a hand, or fist mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

nah I've seen Paris before, Eiffel tower's aint my bag man.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jun 13, 2016)

howdy lads

hows we all doing? enjoying the footy? fuck them rushkies are going for it hay lol maybe if most all our proper firms didnt have there passports revoked we might have give em a go but shiiiiit we getting our arse's kicked....

ouch....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

The French police are paying so much attention to the terrorists they've not got enough manpower to deal with good old fashioned hooliganism. 
Sepp Blatter would have loved this chance to blame it all on England and so would Platini. 
Russians are a totally different level of looney though.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jun 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The French police are paying so much attention to the terrorists they've not got enough manpower to deal with good old fashioned hooliganism.
> Sepp Blatter would have loved this chance to blame it all on England and so would Platini.
> Russians are a totally different level of looney though.


i hear what ya saying oscar but they certainly not checking bags n shit of the people going into the stadiums, look what happend at the russia game how many flares,smoke bombs etc fuck there was even reports of some of them ruskies have baseball bats lol how they get them in? 

all too easy to get a bomb in, yeah the bulk of the french cops are keeping tracks on the daesh nutters but they taking the piss with security for the games or the fans.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 13, 2016)

Evening bitches. Where's the hulk love at? You all ignoring me?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jun 13, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening bitches. Where's the hulk love at? You all ignoring me?


howdy mate

you been watching the footy? u see the irelamd game today? of course u did ya ira loving Fenian lol

wasnt a bad game. nowt special tho aint really seen a good game yet.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

I've just had a horrendous ordeal. 
I've got my 70 year old mother that has dementia staying with me for two weeks. She'd just got out of the bath and I noticed her big toenails which were nearly three inches past the end of her toes with possibly the worst fungal infection anyone has ever seen. They were nearly an inch thick and varying in colour from green to purple. 
I had to deal with them. I got the bulk off with a junior hacksaw and the rest with wire snips. 
She's my mum so I guess I owe her.

Baz you might know the answer to this. Was it wrong to have a boner while I was doing it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2016)

think i just sicked up a bit. lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)

Save the the toenails. Wear them in an amulet around ye neck, said to ward off evil.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i just sicked up a bit. lol


I actually did get a mouthful of spag bol that I'd already eaten once.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Save the the toenails. Wear them in an amulet around ye neck, said to ward off evil.


I think it would spread evil rather than repel it. I think Mr T would struggle with the weight of those round his neck. 
She's got dementia so she won't remember it but unfortunately I'll be taking that memory to the grave.


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think it would spread evil rather than repel it. I think Mr T would struggle with the weight of those round his neck.
> She's got dementia so she won't remember it but unfortunately I'll be taking that memory to the grave.


lol i think i would ward off every cunt not just evil haha 
i only sliced my bollocks shavin! had mini stroke nearly when i seen the blood lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

makka said:


> lol i think i would ward off every cunt not just evil haha
> i only sliced my bollocks shavin! had mini stroke nearly when i seen the blood lmao


I've found long smooth strokes best when shaving your coin purse lol


----------



## makka (Jun 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've found long smooth strokes best when shaving your coin purse lol


lol fk'n dangerous game if u ask me gonna invest in some trimmers before i lose a nut like hitler hah


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2016)

I've treated myself to half a Heineken to try and smooth out the day.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've treated myself to half a Heineken to try and smooth out the day.


I used 3 of these




to smooth out yesterday and planning on a lot more smoothing of day today( nother year older ffs) with again this, and its slightly more smoothing older brother






let the smoothing begin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2016)

Happy bornday Sear, sink a few for me. 

shaving your plums is bollocks haha, after a week it's like jamming a hedgehog down yer draws and going for a jog. never again...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2016)

things blew up in politics last night and I was banned another 12 hour bs couldn't log on lol was gonna ask baz about fisting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2016)

12 hour ban lmao, really. I hope you've repented zeddd


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 14, 2016)

There's no such thing - 12 hour ban. that rambo head gash video nothing a few butterfly bandaids won't fix.


----------



## WoodyWoodWood (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone near Romford building/selling cob fixtures?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

WoodyWoodWood said:


> Anyone near Romford building/selling cob fixtures?


There are UK companies producing COB lights but nothing Essex-specific as far as im aware

Best bet is to wander over to the LED forum on heree n they will point you towards ploaces you can order all the bits in then make the light urself etc


----------



## WoodyWoodWood (Jun 14, 2016)

Can you give me one or two UK companies R1b3n4? Cheers.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Happy bornday Sear, sink a few for me.
> 
> shaving your plums is bollocks haha, after a week it's like jamming a hedgehog down yer draws and going for a jog. never again...


 will do mate, may even have a Duval in your honour lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

WoodyWoodWood said:


> Can you give me one or two UK companies R1b3n4? Cheers.


tbh mate its a lot cheaper if you build your own, pop over to the LED forum n have a nose around, plenty of threads in there for people who need helping what to choose/buy/build etc

https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2016)

have a gudon bina m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> will do mate, may even have a Duval in your honour lol


good drills lad, wish i could get hold of a Belgian blonde about now i tells ya


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> will do mate, may even have a Duval in your honour lol


Happy birthday and all that. Any plans?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2016)

Happy birthday saer.


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2016)

happy birthday you old goat.

check ur mail lad


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2016)

ghets what butane are we on atm bro? looking to do a big run and i'm not using swan!

looking at newport i think i heard you mention that in the past


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2016)

Go Newport Ghb, it's much purer


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Go Newport Ghb, it's much purer


i think i will be doing just that.
12x300ml cans and they all come with free flints in the cap so i'll be the lighter doctor from here on out it seems


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Happy birthday and all that. Any plans?


No unfortunately mate, just gna escape for a few pints on the school run lol, joys of having kids etc


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2016)

seen it all now lol

bet you wouldn't mind one of these would you sae? wouldn't know whether to smoke it or throw it in a drink


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

ghb said:


> seen it all now lol
> 
> bet you wouldn't mind one of these would you sae? wouldn't know whether to smoke it or throw it in a drink


I dunno, im quite old fashioned n like a joint with baccy lol, cant see that burning in a kingskin too well lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2016)

So cupboard is 3/4put back together, gonna finish it off tomorrow n then get some plants in there vegging, try n get at least 2 continuous crops in between now n xmas


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening bitches. Where's the hulk love at? You all ignoring me?


haha we got you good there.

whats going on lad? managing to stay off the brown?

yeah mail bina


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2016)

ghb said:


> seen it all now lol
> 
> bet you wouldn't mind one of these would you sae? wouldn't know whether to smoke it or throw it in a drink


never seen that b4 man must be some freaky extraction method?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I dunno, im quite old fashioned n like a joint with baccy lol, cant see that burning in a kingskin too well lol


I'm the same but I use small green rizlas. In the side by side and use the glue from another one to stick the gap method


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm the same but I use small green rizlas. In the side by side and use the glue from another one to stick the gap method


lol that is old shool
i reverse flip it and rip of the excess so theres no overlap big blue skins only for me


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2016)

I've always done it that way. I think I started when I was a teenager because I was too para to buy kingsize in the local shop that my family used lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2016)

That will be getting filled btw lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 14, 2016)

thats just weird, just like smoking an old rolled up newspaper!.
it's the 21'st century and all that, they have skins that are barely even visible these days.

but then if you are throwing a load of tobacco in the mix (especially benson) then flavour can't be too high on your list of priorities as a smoker.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2016)

Those silver rizlas just rip on me. My hands are too rough and even a slightly damp finger just goes straight through paper and I seem to be forever relighting them. I only use the baccy at the last inch which I don't smoke anyway and a few strands down the length to keep it burning. It's a carry over from when you could only get slate, rocky or squidgy black when I first started smoking. Old habits I suppose lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2016)

just been to see my daughter at uni, we were skinning up in the park with single skins and torn rizzla for roach, takes me back to the 80s


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've just had a horrendous ordeal.
> I've got my 70 year old mother that has dementia staying with me for two weeks. She'd just got out of the bath and I noticed her big toenails which were nearly three inches past the end of her toes with possibly the worst fungal infection anyone has ever seen. They were nearly an inch thick and varying in colour from green to purple.
> I had to deal with them. I got the bulk off with a junior hacksaw and the rest with wire snips.
> She's my mum so I guess I owe her.
> ...


Ur a true gent bud.hope that gets to u in a few days 3 I'm hoping


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

ghb said:


> ghets what butane are we on atm bro? looking to do a big run and i'm not using swan!
> 
> looking at newport i think i heard you mention that in the past


I use Newport. ..this one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

U want the zro impurities ones like the one I posted..as long as it's clean ur laughing.but youll need to pick em up in bulk...I'm talking 10 plus cans lol


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

I use colibri.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

you all must be aware of the anogenital distance described as _taint_ or _grundle_. that is the brand i prefer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

My days blowing things up are behind me thankfully.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you all must be aware of the anogenital distance described as _taint_ or _grundle_. that is the brand i prefer.


I've found that the gas produced in that area has a lot of impurities though. 
Mainly fecal debris


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2016)

Same as DST with the collibri premium used to use Newport but I think collibri is cleaner think it's something like 99.9996% pure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

yes i nearly pooped several times doing it. burnt kitchens, exploding thermos flasks shattered glass all over the place mixed with sticky bho. clean up was a joy. It's a good job I'm the fire and safety officer at work. lucky to have me.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

Just ordered myself some printer adhesive labels. ..slick as shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

labels for???


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

Post


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

lol you need a QR code wit R3L4X enterprises as the message


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jun 15, 2016)

http://stv.tv/news/stirling-central/1357504-border-police-intercepted-cannabis-parcel-man-ordered-online/

Stupid cunt ordered a half kilo of weed on the DN from Belgium and got caught !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol you would be fucking gutted wouldn't ya


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

That quantity is shifty 50g max of mdma is my limit fuck half a kg n via bank transfer...what a moron. Wonder what stealth was used?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

Just downloaded a barcode n a QR reader/editor so I'll have lax enterprise on me next sample I'll send out lol or polyglobalhyermeganet


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 15, 2016)

You do know that your only suppose to take mdma every 3 months bandit, it seriously lowers your serotonin levels and it's only suppose to be safe every 3 months after the brain has recovered
Don't want to see you back in rehab b4 you've made your first million


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> http://stv.tv/news/stirling-central/1357504-border-police-intercepted-cannabis-parcel-man-ordered-online/
> 
> Stupid cunt ordered a half kilo of weed on the DN from Belgium and got caught !


Raploch....says it all.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jun 15, 2016)

What lights should I use for a 4x4, Just a 1000w DE-HPS?

Any of you guys been caught or suspected by the leccy company for using too much. Will I be alright using a 1000w?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

Said I'd give it a try n got her.
 download a barcode reader n see me card.that's how I'm going to do retun addy from now on.personal but not suspicus lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

2k into 4.5k sounds appealing but fuck posting it in a oner. smooth criminals...

lax that's fuckin barmy lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

What is I'm confused lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

50g of mdma is like 250e free postage I've a new drop so I'll be sending there then 1g 60e 5g 250e...dosh to say the least.I've em jumping for it shits gold compared to the shit around here so they love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

return addy on the drops I mean, even just lax enterprises. I'm para as fuck though. It's just not something I'd do moving grit.


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

is it true don, you like boys? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

lol, not last i checked


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

just in case anybody needs some sense knocking in to them in regards to the eu referendum

vote leave


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol, not last i checked


check again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

you dancing like ghb? 

besides, if i did would you love me any less?


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

nothing would surprise me with you now.
scan the qr again lad


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2016)

ghb said:


> just in case anybody needs some sense knocking in to them in regards to the eu referendum
> 
> vote leave


wheres the tits man im 9 mins in already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

here I was thinking i was getting predictable. 

i aint got the app for owt like that man, i've got a fucking nokia windows heap of shite. they don't make apps for em.


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> wheres the tits man im 9 mins in already


we're the tits. or rather our parents are. depending on how old everyone is.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2016)

ghb said:


> we're the tits. or rather our parents are. depending on how old everyone is.


if that was spoken by a big bouncy tit ide have listened more


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

he's only saying what most already knew, probably nothing you haven't heard but just how we managed to go over 40 years without a referendum puzzles me.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2016)

deffo leave worlds gone mad bring back borders, seems like we fought ww2 for fuk all, lets do doughnuts round the war memorials while were at it, cunts the lot of em


----------



## ghb (Jun 15, 2016)

just watched that episode before, last weeks was funny in parts this was a load of shite tho they killed top gear like.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> return addy on the drops I mean, even just lax enterprises. I'm para as fuck though. It's just not something I'd do moving grit.


Was more of a joke but I always use a fake return addy...always only now my shit will be printed.
Just shifted 5g for 250 +10 generic blues for 20e (got 1000 for 150e) now another mates popping up for 2 so that's 120 n he wants 5 blues so I said I'd do it this once so ive me grade for my 50g of md..turn over on xanax is cray cray better ppl run for it so imma focus on that n slow down on the xanax till I get in touch with ukbenzo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you dancing like ghb?
> 
> besides, if i did would you love me any less?


It's what I wrote on the bar codes n q


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Was more of a joke but I always use a fake return addy...always only now my shit will be printed.
> Just shifted 5g for 250 +10 generic blues for 20e (got 1000 for 150e) now another mates popping up for 2 so that's 120 n he wants 5 blues so I said I'd do it this once so ive me grade for my 50g of md..turn over on xanax is cray cray better ppl run for it so imma focus on that n slow down on the xanax till I get in touch with ukbenzo


You'll be living in a gated mansion Tony Montana style within two months with that kind of mark up. 
Just keep your circle small and trustworthy. But you're no idiot and know that already. 
About a year ago I started getting proper for a few mates and before i knew it I was driving around with five oz at a time in the car and meeting people that I didn't know that well but had been assured that they were safe by people I did trust. 
I was earning and earning well all cash with no tick or lay ons but I had a moment where I thought what if? And that's when I shut up shop because doubt crept in and when that happened I realised the extent of the aggro that it would cause with either getting my collar felt or someone taking a liberty and the ensuing payback I'd have to do. I've too much too lose and I could feel the greed getting the better of me. 
I'm now old and wise enough to know where to draw the line.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> http://stv.tv/news/stirling-central/1357504-border-police-intercepted-cannabis-parcel-man-ordered-online/
> 
> Stupid cunt ordered a half kilo of weed on the DN from Belgium and got caught !



If he had a safe address you think
maybe a bit optimistic but fair play. But home address and bank transfer and scales at home that's laughable


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You'll be living in a gated mansion Tony Montana style within two months with that kind of mark up.
> Just keep your circle small and trustworthy. But you're no idiot and know that already.
> About a year ago I started getting proper for a few mates and before i knew it I was driving around with five oz at a time in the car and meeting people that I didn't know that well but had been assured that they were safe by people I did trust.
> I was earning and earning well all cash with no tick or lay ons but I had a moment where I thought what if? And that's when I shut up shop because doubt crept in and when that happened I realised the extent of the aggro that it would cause with either getting my collar felt or someone taking a liberty and the ensuing payback I'd have to do. I've too much too lose and I could feel the greed getting the better of me.
> I'm now old and wise enough to know where to draw the line.


Ive a close mate flipping it for me @250e for 5 n he sells em at 80-100. I've 50g ordered.decided to play it safe n stuck with German vendors so 300 for 50g so chaching .



Only ever sort mated n I say I get it off the polish lads lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> If he had a safe address you think
> maybe a bit optimistic but fair play. But home address and bank transfer and scales at home that's laughable


lol this is what happened, he stealth packed it but didn't suck the air out, it went in a plane and the low pressure popped the seals and shit got smelly, mebbe


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

I use oxygen absorbing shit for large orders or double mbb the package n soak in isopropyl. Soon I'll have printed lables and all.love taking pride in my work and anyone who's got a package from me knows I take it serious...tis someons life ur fucking up...simple as


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone wants a stupidly simple touch barrier idea pm me n ill share


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I use oxygen absorbing shit for large orders or double mbb the package n soak in isopropyl. Soon I'll have printed lables and all.love taking pride in my work and anyone who's got a package from me knows I take it serious...tis someons life ur fucking up...simple as


True that. You think you're doing someone a favour but it isn't a favour if plod deliver it. I don't really send a lot out but when I do I make sure it's done right. Because it's usually smelly and if your packaging ain't right at the very least the postie will nick it. I know a postie and I doubt he's ever delivered a birthday/Christmas card that has not been opened by him the thieving cunt.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

overseas and its double semi vacced mbbs, wiped with iso and submerged in a bucket of water for leaks


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd never really given the vacuum thing any thought about overseas but you're right because I had the seal on a tube of Pringles pop because of the lower pressure and that was in the cabin. I always squash out the air anyway but that's just to flatten it before I iron it shut. The bags I get are pretty thick any and it takes a decent pair of scissors to get through them plus I double them up.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

@Ghettogrower187 text for u man


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd never really given the vacuum thing any thought about overseas but you're right because I had the seal on a tube of Pringles pop because of the lower pressure and that was in the cabin. I always squash out the air anyway but that's just to flatten it before I iron it shut. The bags I get are pretty thick any and it takes a decent pair of scissors to get through them plus I double them up.


pressure is a strong cunt re mbb seals


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> True that. You think you're doing someone a favour but it isn't a favour if plod deliver it. I don't really send a lot out but when I do I make sure it's done right. Because it's usually smelly and if your packaging ain't right at the very least the postie will nick it. I know a postie and I doubt he's ever delivered a birthday/Christmas card that has not been opened by him the thieving cunt.


What u think of my packaging?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd never really given the vacuum thing any thought about overseas but you're right because I had the seal on a tube of Pringles pop because of the lower pressure and that was in the cabin. I always squash out the air anyway but that's just to flatten it before I iron it shut. The bags I get are pretty thick any and it takes a decent pair of scissors to get through them plus I double them up.


If u like my gift next time I'll add an oxygen absorber


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

If you do decide to get oxygen absorber buy the individually wrapped ones or you'll have to keep em in rice in a mason jar lol...personal experience here lads..
These are my bags the big ones are 5.1m thick those are heavy duty ones if id weed to send across the pond I'd use these but the mall ones are lower quality but super cheap n all my deals look slick   once the seal is wide the likely hood of em opening is kinda possible...but I've never had one opened


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh n it all literally gets soaked in isopropyl for a bit before being pared dry n touch barrier then envelope.could be a by thing n doesn't seem like it's worth stealing either


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

@oscaroscar don't take all at once..half it a lease lol


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2016)

ghb said:


> just in case anybody needs some sense knocking in to them in regards to the eu referendum
> 
> vote leave


Lol......sense. Wouldn't believe a word that comes out of anyones gob in relation to this latest political joke shop of a referendum. And you honestly think the UK will leave....Just like Scotland got to leave on 2 different occassoons (the first vote was even a positive leave bit t still.got rejected).......if the UK do leave I am getting a Dutch passport lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2016)

Toon's bonkers tonight, you'd think Newcastle had won lol. I've Just seen someone kick off in the chippy, get a bag of chips hoyed over him and a carton of curry sauce in his mug. Bloke was livid haha


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

fuk a referendum, I think Bojo and Cameron should MMA it, metal chairs, the lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2016)

Been fishing again have we zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Been fishing again have we zeddd lol


just flotsam this time man


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 16, 2016)

ok just checking the thread out, hows it going lads ? and all that shit. I'm fucking new here so i'll be checking all this shit out, hope you all can help with a few issues i got soil bugs etc.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2016)

lol


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 16, 2016)

@tezzerLad 
There's kinda a rule - no grow talk after 10 but you're not to know. What stage you at? Bugs are a cunt to get rid of? Try a layer of sharp sand or perlite on top of the pot next time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 16, 2016)

Un less ur established then it's technical pointeronly not noob shit


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What u think of my packaging?


Bang on. Those small bags are perfect. Doubling them up is a nice touch. Belt and braces and all that. I've tried what I think is a mid range dose and I'll give it an hour and try some more wether I need it or not lol it's been about half an hour and I think I feel something stirring so we'll see how it goes. I've plenty of ammo so it could turn into one of my Lone Ranger benders. That's probably some terrible sexual practice that I haven't heard of lol
Like hammering a Wild West themed garden gnome down your japseye. I think it's working if I can think things like that lol
Now where's my mallet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Bang on. Those small bags are perfect. Doubling them up is a nice touch. Belt and braces and all that. I've tried what I think is a mid range dose and I'll give it an hour and try some more wether I need it or not lol it's been about half an hour and I think I feel something stirring so we'll see how it goes. I've plenty of ammo so it could turn into one of my Lone Ranger benders. That's probably some terrible sexual practice that I haven't heard of lol
> Like hammering a Wild West themed garden gnome down your japseye. I think it's working if I can think things like that lol
> Now where's my mallet?


You saying about that.........when me n my missus started dating about 10year ago, I wemt round to her house to find her mum walking a sub around on a dog lead, stark bollock naked with a lit sparkler hanging out of his japs eye- turns out it was his birthday present, to make it even more special he got to do ALL the washing up n hoovering afterwards lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Bang on. Those small bags are perfect. Doubling them up is a nice touch. Belt and braces and all that. I've tried what I think is a mid range dose and I'll give it an hour and try some more wether I need it or not lol it's been about half an hour and I think I feel something stirring so we'll see how it goes. I've plenty of ammo so it could turn into one of my Lone Ranger benders. That's probably some terrible sexual practice that I haven't heard of lol
> Like hammering a Wild West themed garden gnome down your japseye. I think it's working if I can think things like that lol
> Now where's my mallet?


Just go easy on the md shits so clean ur jaw doesn't even go if u took a dab n went out no1 would notice just classic empathy n euphoria...shows what they put in the crap pills back in the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

oooh sherbert dib dabs on a friday morning. haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2016)

morning lads hows it going see what ya mean with the streach with gg had to put them bk under a 400w as it was 2 hot but been able to keep the 600 bk on now for the last week

about 3 weeks to harvest cant wait fucking skint


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @tezzerLad
> There's kinda a rule - no grow talk after 10 but you're not to know. What stage you at? Bugs are a cunt to get rid of? Try a layer of sharp sand or perlite on top of the pot next time.


that's a new one thanks, i'll try that.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

Has anyone here tried 6hrs on 18 off for flowering?


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

oakie said:


> Has anyone here tried 6hrs on 18 off for flowering?


yes, it works fine but at the end of the day you save on lecy bill and give the plants less light.

so you have less weed but more money to spend on weed later, if this makes sense.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> yes, it works fine but at the end of the day you save on lecy bill and give the plants less light.
> 
> so you have less weed but more money to spend on weed later, if this makes sense.


It makes perfect sense and I figured as much,just wanted to hear from people with experience.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

kinda defeats the purpose, no?!


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

oakie said:


> It makes perfect sense and I figured as much,just wanted to hear from people with experience.


18/6 has been optimized from all the weed geeks who do the light test and breeders etc

6/18 just saves on electric that's all so you can spend more on weed or save for the next lecy grow, either way what you save will go back in you lunges or grow loI

It just saves money which can be handy when you have a crack hoe of a gf


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

I think I will go 12/12,fuck it's never done me wrong yet.
I was more curious how much yield you do actually lose,I heard something like 25%.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

sorry but that's just daft. 6 hours light = less weed than 12 hours, so you can spend more on weed. also ditch the crack hoe, double the weed to smoke.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry but that's just daft. 6 hours light = less weed than 12 hours, so you can spend more on weed. also ditch the crack hoe, double the weed to smoke.


Have you had hands on experience with 6hrs vs 12 on?
What was the difference in yield?
I think there are heavy strains that could do well in that light regime.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

no but simple botany and a bit of physics would point to it being no where near as productive as 12/12. I've messed about with 10/14 to finish faster but any more just seems a wasted opportunity in terms of end weight. 

I think the logic of a heavy producer doing well in that is flawed. why would it perform better than a normal photo period strain?


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I think the logic of a heavy producer doing well in that is flawed.


I've seen good producers in the corner of gardens and shaded out by other plants and still produce very well,on the other hand there's the plants that need to be blasted with a lot of light to produce very little to medium yields.
I was hoping to have a reasonable discussion with people that have actual experience.
You seem hostile,maybe you're having a bad day/night? maybe I'm too high?IDK?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> why would it perform better than a normal photo period strain?


This doesn't make sense,again maybe I'm too high...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

not being hostile. well no more than usual.

I just can't see your logic. all i'm trying to get at is why would a plant perform better if you deprive it of something. just doesn't add up in my head man. 

plants round the edge of a garden on 12/12 is no real comparison to plants on 6 hours of light be they direct or at the edge of the garden.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry but that's just daft. 6 hours light = less weed than 12 hours, so you can spend more on weed. also ditch the crack hoe, double the weed to smoke.


you ain't meet my crack hoe bro, she has big tits.

Worth the money.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

well alrighty then. best get to growing more weed then.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

lol


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

weed is good, doesn't make you lazy, and fixes medical problems, weird but true


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kinda defeats the purpose, no?!


Depending.if I've a mad flowering sativa she's going in 11/13 to speed that slut up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no but simple botany and a bit of physics would point to it being no where near as productive as 12/12. I've messed about with 10/14 to finish faster but any more just seems a wasted opportunity in terms of end weight.
> 
> I think the logic of a heavy producer doing well in that is flawed. why would it perform better than a normal photo period strain?


Noobs don't understand botany let alone simple botany


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 17, 2016)

smoke weed and be happy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Depending.if I've a mad flowering sativa she's going in 11/13 to speed that slut up


only reason i messed with the times.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not being hostile. well no more than usual.


Well being new round these here parts,I'm unfamiliar with your style.
I do get the points you made,I was just thinking vert with right strain ....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only reason i messed with the times.


Shit sounds asinine is he eating g all his freg?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 17, 2016)

Stick with the 12/12 oakie and what strains you got ?


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

One of the growers on here done 7 hours lights on 12 hours off (shame he died though...no joke...he did actually die). MJ needs at least 7 hours of sunlight (preferably direct to grow properly). Just look at the amount of sunlight in the regions of the world it derives from. So yes it can be done.
However. Based on the average Flowering time. ..Lets say 2 months. On a 600w grow you are likely to save at most around 50 quid. Now ask you self this. Is that 50 quid really worth it for 2 months of watering at different times every other day. Timers being a right pain in the cunt just to name 2 annoyances that spring to mind. And then the risk you might loose % in yield. KISS. 
DST


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2016)

lol is it stupid o clock? why give em any light at all it would save a ton, lets reinvent the wheel while we re at it make it square and throw one in the tent see if 5kg of rubber improves yield, ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2016)

i know its gone grow aclock but just been to check my plants and one of my plants have what look like seeds in with the bud ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## makka (Jun 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3710523


there seeds for sure man oh well 

i would check your other plants too


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeh man there's no males in there tho as they was all clones from last crop and 7 weeks in


----------



## makka (Jun 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh man there's no males in there tho as they was all clones from last crop and 7 weeks in


strange man coulda been from the recent heatwave


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2016)

yeh they are on a the pp but cant see any on the exo what should i do just use ripen and get them cut down ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 17, 2016)

Dose it degrade the weed ?


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Stick with the 12/12 oakie and what strains you got ?


silver mountain and sky lotus.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

DST said:


> One of the growers on here done 7 hours lights on 12 hours off (shame he died though...no joke...he did actually die). MJ needs at least 7 hours of sunlight (preferably direct to grow properly). Just look at the amount of sunlight in the regions of the world it derives from. So yes it can be done.
> However. Based on the average Flowering time. ..Lets say 2 months. On a 600w grow you are likely to save at most around 50 quid. Now ask you self this. Is that 50 quid really worth it for 2 months of watering at different times every other day. Timers being a right pain in the cunt just to name 2 annoyances that spring to mind. And then the risk you might loose % in yield. KISS.
> DST


thanks for the reply.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol is it stupid o clock? why give em any light at all it would save a ton, lets reinvent the wheel while we re at it make it square and throw one in the tent see if 5kg of rubber improves yield, ffs


come on bro,no need to be an ass.I was super high and just thinking out loud.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3710512


Today is what you make it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 17, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3710523


That appears to be a pollen sack just right of center in the picture, a yellow banana-shaped thing. From the looks of the bud, it's a late-appearing pollen sack, although that seed sticking out looks mature. That does not mean that your plant is a pure hermy either.

Nothing to do but harvest regularly, most of your buds will still be seedless.

Just remove the seeds before you put the bud in your pipe.


----------



## oakie (Jun 17, 2016)

@rollitup pretty brutal in here,huh?
Is it cause I'm a noob or was my question really that dumb?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 17, 2016)

Or use it for a hash/bho/edibles run


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2016)

oakie said:


> @rollitup pretty brutal in here,huh?
> Is it cause I'm a noob or was my question really that dumb?


This thread is like the bar at a pub (except for some t and t threads that are just pure one flew over the cuckoos nest....Other threads on riu tend to be more like the lounge area of a pub. You need to man up in this thread and expect a bit of banter thats all.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> i know its gone grow aclock but just been to check my plants and one of my plants have what look like seeds in with the bud ffs


Not good young pompey, time for some new strains or you've got a light leak in the shed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Shit sounds asinine is he eating g all his freg?


That some Irish twang I not getting lax? Freg? Typo?

Fuck me I'm hanging to fuck today. Brain's trying to come out my eyes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2016)

oakie said:


> @rollitup pretty brutal in here,huh?
> Is it cause I'm a noob or was my question really that dumb?


Both


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

DST said:


> This thread is like the bar at a pub (except for some t and t threads that are just pure one flew over the cuckoos nest....Other threads on riu tend to be more like the lounge area of a pub. You need to man up in this thread and expect a bit of banter thats all.


I wanted the banter but had consumed way too much to know what the hell I was bantering about.


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Both


Both or all three.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2016)

assuming that's brutal. tbh you've had it easy so far. normally we'd have told you to do one for talking shite.


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> assuming that's brutal. tbh you've had it easy so far. normally we'd have told you to do one for talking shite.


What shite maaaate?just trynna get some perspective,lad.
If you have nothing positive to contribute please refrain from replying,thank you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2016)

you assume a lot. like we're maaaaaaaaaaates and that you can tell me not to post. lol jog the fuck on noobie


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you assume a lot. like we're maaaaaaaaaaates and that you can tell me not to post. lol jog the fuck on noobie


I gotta feeling we gunna be good friends by the end of this,if not I'll take my lumps.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2016)

dance off winner from two seasons back offered role in hit show. How's the glue medicropper?


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and that you can tell me not to post. lol jog the fuck on noobie





oakie said:


> If you have nothing positive to contribute please refrain from replying,thank you.


Big difference between stifling your creativity.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2016)

Lol, so many noobs last 2 weeks then get bored of talking to themselves.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> dance off winner from two seasons back offered role in hit show. How's the glue medicropper?


Not got the glue yet abe, not sure if these lads have the real deal myself, just strain hunting at the moment looking for a decent sat that yields and is done in 9 weeks, got a promising slh and blue dream.
I'll get my glue from you abe, be on the look out for the real deal and the cup winning cut of lemon og if these don't turn out fire


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol, so many noobs last 2 weeks then get bored of talking to themselves.


Was that directed at me?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2016)

oakie said:


> Was that directed at me?


Believe he was talkin to me, please stop interrupting .


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2016)

@Pompeygrow unstable strains can do that, if it's caused by light leak it would affect all plants not just the one strain


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Believe he was talkin to me, please stop interrupting .


sorry,is that technically an interruption?
obviously Rhetorical.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 18, 2016)

This new lad could be a contender abe
At least he smokes weed


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Not got the glue yet abe, not sure if these lads have the real deal myself, just strain hunting at the moment looking for a decent sat that yields and is done in 9 weeks, got a promising slh and blue dream.
> I'll get my glue from you abe, be on the look out for the real deal and the cup winning cut of lemon og if these don't turn out fire


Gg4 was given out the the mj community unlike cookies or whatever that strain is called. So gg4 is far from a unicorn strain.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 18, 2016)

Omg


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2016)

cherry pie and sunset sherbet (sherbinski cut) have landed nearby


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2016)

In fact....if you are not a douche nozzle it's hard not to get a cut of gg4. So many folks passing it on.

Gg4 Extracts already in the coffeeshops in the Dam.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2016)

Lol, every now & then this thread wonders into douche bag city !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2016)

Now then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2016)

ghb said:


> seen it all now lol



Methods of purifying cannabinoids from plant material 
US 20050266108 A1

https://www.google.com/patents/US20050266108



*Crystallization of Δ1-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid (THCA) synthase from*_*Cannabis sativa*_.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1952348/


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then.


How be Yorkie ??? Hope alls well


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2016)

Just recovered from a mental breakdown but I'm steady away now.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just recovered from a mental breakdown but I'm steady away now.


Oh no !, sympathy with you, I've had a few of those !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2016)

Fucked me it did, proper broken.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2016)

Fucking women!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2016)

Fucking women indeed m8 !!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Now then.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeh zeddd man last grow was fine I'm at 7 weeks so I'll just use ripen for next 10days and get the cq48 and the gg and another exo into flower


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 18, 2016)

morning people, how da fuck r u all ?

smoke and be happy, teach the world to fart good and eat good and all will be well.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 18, 2016)

Evening tel
Cuts took, time to chillout with a bottle of ripen and a joint


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 18, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening tel
> Cuts took, time to chillout with a bottle of ripen and a joint


sounds like a plan


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2016)

I think I'll sneak this in before ten. 

GG#4. Mine is getting twisty leaves and bright pink leaf stems. Since it's my first go with it. I was just wondering if that's the start of an issue or just what that plant does naturally?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think I'll sneak this in before ten.
> 
> GG#4. Mine is getting twisty leaves and bright pink leaf stems. Since it's my first go with it. I was just wondering if that's the start of an issue or just what that plant does naturally?


I know the twist of the leaf is it's trade mark bit sure about the stem tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2016)

It's still in veg. I've taken a couple of decent sized cuts and I'll repot it into a ten litre pot. One of the ones with the holes in the side. I'll let it get settled into it's new pot and flower it. I should be able to give a decent bit of space because I've got four exo's under two 600's but they're are only five days in flower and spreading out a fair bit. I'll cope though.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeh man I'm in veg with my gg don't it stretch tho ffs I needs to get a net fed up with haven to tie all the branches up


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 18, 2016)

As it's the pp that's gone. Funny I've got 1 in veg and I just pull it out of pot and all roots out of coco and plant my other cq48 strait in pot. 

Yeh I got them air pots aswell just makes loads of mess


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2016)

There are the ones I've got. I don't know if they are proper airpots because they are a different kind of shape. It's only the second time I've used any pot or medium in years. The last lot came out okay but really neglected that run coz of the amount of work. I've been used to NFT which takes care of itself. Twice a week is all I need to look after and that's only fifteen minutes each time.


----------



## oakie (Jun 18, 2016)

@abe supercro sorry about the interruption,I was faded and not following the conversation like I should've been.I hate getting off on the wrong foot with people.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2016)

You from grimsby or sunderland? thot u might be chap from bottling


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 19, 2016)

oakie said:


> @abe supercro sorry about the interruption,I was faded and not following the conversation like I should've been.I hate getting off on the wrong foot with people.


U need to earn pur respect.when i first joined i was the last to get the propper abuse.no response to q n oads of hit but once they respect u its literally like a family in here.wvwry1 looks after one another


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It's still in veg. I've taken a couple of decent sized cuts and I'll repot it into a ten litre pot. One of the ones with the holes in the side. I'll let it get settled into it's new pot and flower it. I should be able to give a decent bit of space because I've got four exo's under two 600's but they're are only five days in flower and spreading out a fair bit. I'll cope though.


Heya mate by any chance have you got a pic I could borrow please of when you were doing the Livers in NFT? Giving cuts to someone who is running in hydro n he has asked to see a pic of how it does if possible...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Morning all, off to get some soil n perlite today to put up these mums today, anyone else working instead of lazing around today?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day .....or "Toblerone" day as I call it .


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 19, 2016)

Morning subscribers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy having no fathers day to the rest of us..good riddence to em anyways


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

Afternoon.


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2016)

afternoon yorkie n everyone else
hozi trips for me today f'kn hate the places
load up on the canoe before i go an all will be well lol


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon.



hows tricks lad? sorry to hear about your shit, seems a few of us have been having not the best of times lately. 
you on your lonesome now then? got owt going on?



whats up makka? getting that wart lopped off the end of your old man? it was a nasty one like


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope your bouncing back with a grow yorkie


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2016)

ghb said:


> hows tricks lad? sorry to hear about your shit, seems a few of us have been having not the best of times lately.
> you on your lonesome now then? got owt going on?
> 
> 
> ...


Ok mate n yeah its getting that big i cant get it up no more so its gotta go!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 19, 2016)

Full room of the real glue vid up in the next month ghb


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

Cheers lads.

I'm not on my tod just yet, it's amicable tbh, I've to stack paper as fast as possible so I'm stable and then I can wash my hands.

Told her if it came to the point where she just left so I'm proper on my arse I'd just close the curtains and straight fill the house with weed, like 100 plants in 5 double tents, I'll sleep on an inflatable on the dining room floor for 3 months till my £50,000 crop comes in and the bills can wait.

She knows I'm serious too, realistically it'd be my only option. lol





I've got the last grow on the arse end of drying now (Jack Frost, should be gtg end of week) so that's a few pennies at least, my heads not been in it mind so it's not "primo optimal Yorkie standards" but it works and it smells right enough and still better than street so it's going out at 140's to shift.


I've the last 4 females out of the bag of 'Smelly Cherry X Las' Super Lemon Haze' pips I got from Don back in the day vegging up for clones to go in on the next run now.

18-21 or so under 3 x 600's I'm thinking, need a phat one to set me on.


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> I'm not on my tod just yet, it's amicable tbh, I've to stack paper as fast as possible so I'm stable and then I can wash my hands.
> 
> ...


fuck the tents that is just another expense lol full rooms are so much better imo.

been in a similar situation when i first started, fucked my bed off and slept on the couch next to the veg tent lol.
the next crop i had my own gaff for growing and another for living in. miss the days of being with the plants though, been neglecting them ever since lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

ghb said:


> fuck the tents that is just another expense lol full rooms are so much better imo.
> 
> been in a similar situation when i first started, fucked my bed off and slept on the couch next to the veg tent lol.
> the next crop i had my own gaff and for growing and another for living in. miss the days of being with the plants though, been neglecting them ever since lol



If this next one goes without hitch I should be right, I could get another gaff then.

These inbred Paki's my dad works for are in property and are good for "cash/ask no questions".


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2016)

they will be letting them to people who will be doing a lot worse than growing weed in them no doubt.

just make sure you have a good wipe down and hoover up before you light up in there is all i'm saying lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

Aye I know the family proper like so I can walk in the house and put cash in the hand.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

They've chinned a few smack heads in their time. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Good to see Yorkie back, women are fukin mental, end of


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 19, 2016)

DST said:


> In fact....if you are not a douche nozzle it's hard not to get a cut of gg4. So many folks passing it on.
> 
> Gg4 Extracts already in the coffeeshops in the Dam.


I'd fuckin love one. See if it's that good


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

yes she's good, bag appeal is 10 smell is weedy Chem, stone is awesome weight excellent just needs a net in a tent imo


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 19, 2016)

Evening all how's it going


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2016)

not too bad pomps got myself a new bong and it draws like a champ. just downloading the new resident evil demo on ps4 looks scary so i'll prob have a night in with the curtains shut lol


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 19, 2016)

hows tricks lads ?

smoke weed and happy


----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2016)

ghb said:


> not too bad pomps got myself a new bong and it draws like a champ. just downloading the new resident evil demo on ps4 looks scary so i'll prob have a night in with the curtains shut lol


didnt know their was a new one i must check that out love the resi evil collection all the way from the 1st one on ps1 in that mansion 
oh the good ol days


----------



## ghb (Jun 19, 2016)

this one is unlike any of the others, it's first person and no zombies as far as i can tell. fucking shit me up good n proper tho, it's like being in a horror film.

they remade the old one you know, can get it on ps4 if you want.
it's exactly the same except they made the graphics better. can probably download it or hope to find a preowned one in the local shop cause it only takes a day to complete anyway


----------



## oakie (Jun 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U need to earn pur respect.when i first joined i was the last to get the propper abuse.no response to q n oads of hit but once they respect u its literally like a family in here.wvwry1 looks after one another


I didn't know what it was like in here,my apologies if I came in like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## makka (Jun 19, 2016)

ghb said:


> this one is unlike any of the others, it's first person and no zombies as far as i can tell. fucking shit me up good n proper tho, it's like being in a horror film.
> 
> they remade the old one you know, can get it on ps4 if you want.
> it's exactly the same except they made the graphics better. can probably download it or hope to find a preowned one in the local shop cause it only takes a day to complete anyway


yeah i just read that its 1st person they makin it vr headset compat also i think
still not had a blast on one yet tbh but i reckon it will be the dogs bollocks with that really in the game


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 19, 2016)

sock puppets galore in here today......


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Heya mate by any chance have you got a pic I could borrow please of when you were doing the Livers in NFT? Giving cuts to someone who is running in hydro n he has asked to see a pic of how it does if possible...


I didn't have a pic but I went looking back through Dons thread and found this which is bang on eight weeks in NFT


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeh I got that Res 7 not had chance to play it yet tho been playing that Rory mcilroy


----------



## oakie (Jun 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


That shit was worse than East 17.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 19, 2016)

i used to like east 17 

!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2016)

oakie said:


> That shit was worse than East 17.


"That shit" is some classic British Hip Hop.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 19, 2016)

wtf's wrong with east 17 bro ? fuck, uk thread and all.


----------



## oakie (Jun 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> "That shit" is some classic British Hip Hop.


A sad reflection of the British hip hop scene.
Name the best person /crew in the UK right now.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2016)

....I blame it on the shit they put in Jelly Tots these days


----------



## Shifter (Jun 19, 2016)

Love kashmere the iguana man dunno if hes still active though.im a bit out of touch music wise!!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2016)

oakie said:


> A sad reflection of the British hip hop scene.
> Name the best person /crew in the UK right now.


I wouldn't know I don't really listen to anything beyond about 1990.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I didn't have a pic but I went looking back through Dons thread and found this which is bang on eight weeks in NFT View attachment 3711913





oakie said:


> A sad reflection of the British hip hop scene.
> Name the best person /crew in the UK right now.


You


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Shifter said:


> Love kashmere the iguana man dunno if hes still active though.im a bit out of touch music wise!!!!!


Best shut the fuk up then


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice grow Oscar mad calyxs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

oakie said:


> A sad reflection of the British hip hop scene.
> Name the best person /crew in the UK right now.




Everybody's entitled to their own opinion but you obviously know fuck all objective about music or hip hop.


That Silver Bullet track is 26 years old and was way ahead of it's time, it's still ahead of it's time now ffs.

Who else spits in a style even remotely like that then or since? Nobody, and the lad was only 18 at the time.
He's got lyrics, flow, and a flawless delivery with attitude.

It's a cutting edge track from top to bottom, and the production is amazing for a low budget effort in 1990.


Dude toured with EnVogue and Public Enemy, worked with Russell Simmons at Def Jam and has been remixed by Fat Boy Slim.

Yeah, a really sad reflection of talent I'm sure.






As for the best person in the UK right now hip hop/rapper wise, that debate could go on forever, we have a shit load of good rappers with so many different styles.

My opinion is the best rapper we have is 'Lowkey' and has been for a years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

General Levy still smashing it at 45. lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Nice grow Oscar mad calyxs


Cheers. That's what NFT does. I used to get the calyxs stacking like that in soil but only the top ones but in NFT they are all like that. It just ends up like bunches of frozen peas and the chop is easier you almost don't need scissors lol 
I'm going back to NFT after this run. A badly timed holiday fucked with my timing. I'm only doing four exo under 1200 well 1320 if I turn the ballasts to full. They look like they'll fill the space enough. I've got a glue to chuck in next week so it should be ok. If I get anywhere near a GPW I'll be surprised though. 
Any tips for GG#4? It looks a bit pale atm so I've given it a blast with some nitrozyme but I think I need some cal mag to green it up a bit.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Bay city rollers?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers. That's what NFT does. I used to get the calyxs stacking like that in soil but only the top ones but in NFT they are all like that. It just ends up like bunches of frozen peas and the chop is easier you almost don't need scissors lol
> I'm going back to NFT after this run. A badly timed holiday fucked with my timing. I'm only doing four exo under 1200 well 1320 if I turn the ballasts to full. They look like they'll fill the space enough. I've got a glue to chuck in next week so it should be ok. If I get anywhere near a GPW I'll be surprised though.
> Any tips for GG#4? It looks a bit pale atm so I've given it a blast with some nitrozyme but I think I need some cal mag to green it up a bit.


It's a heavy feeder more than Exo I got it at 3.4 ec in coco in mid flower and no burn, gavita light


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2016)

I haven't been measuring the EC in coco. I've just been doing 4ml of A+B and root stim. I guess I'm 50% short of what it needs then. It's only small atm though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


MC Merlin. Born Free is still a hell of a record. I'd put it on but I don't know how to do the YouTube thing.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> MC Merlin. Born Free is still a hell of a record. I'd put it on but I don't know how to do the YouTube thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been listening to a lot of UK stuff from Brighton of late Ocean Wisdom and Dirty Dike specifically


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

the new Avalanches track is pretty canny too, guest is MF Doom


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2016)

oakie said:


> A sad reflection of the British hip hop scene.
> Name the best person /crew in the UK right now.


Heathen.


----------



## oakie (Jun 20, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That Silver Bullet track is 26 years old and was way ahead of it's time, it's still ahead of it's time now ffs.
> 
> Who else spits in a style even remotely like that then or since? Nobody, and the lad was only 18 at the time.
> He's got lyrics, flow, and a flawless delivery with attitude.


I might have to listen to his work when I'm in a better mood.
When I think old school rap I think digital underground,DJ Quik etc,not familiar with UK stuff,
I'll check out lowkey and merlin later on,have a good one.


----------



## Shifter (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been listening to a lot of UK stuff from Brighton of late Ocean Wisdom and Dirty Dike specifically


Wee bee foolish - brighton beach memoirs - great album


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

lol not Brighton in Brooklyn NY man


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hows it goin lads .. how yas been keepin


----------



## Shifter (Jun 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Bay city rollers?


Gary glitter band sounds like your type of shit


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol not Brighton in Brooklyn NY man[/QUOshitMy mistake bro - still a crackin album


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

and that makes 4 noobies in one day on ignore.

don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 20, 2016)

east 17 rocks !! who the fucks dissin them ?


come and talk to me about music, i'll teach you shit you'll never know !! grrr !!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2016)

afternoon lad's 


Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3712519


so which one? im waiting to go! lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd take my chances and go with shoplifting


----------



## makka (Jun 20, 2016)

dirty bitch stank! regret it now


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and that makes 4 noobies in one day on ignore.
> 
> don't let the door hit you on the way out.


haha great minds think alike


----------



## oakie (Jun 20, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> east 17 rocks !! who the fucks dissin them ?
> 
> 
> come and talk to me about music, i'll teach you shit you'll never know !! grrr !!


mainliner can you just please act normal ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

be vigilant against crispy under the bed sock puppets....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

least a sock can't kick you out yer home and leave you in debt ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

Shifter said:


> Gary glitter band sounds like your type of shit


He s a paedophile, what are you implying?


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 20, 2016)

To all the new faces today. Can I point out that this is "The UK growers thread" and as such, this little corner of the forum is reserved for those that live in UK, are from UK or at least a close English speaking neighbour. If you do not fall into these categories you are politely requested to fuck off


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> To all the new faces today. Can I point out that this is "The UK growers thread" and as such, this little corner of the forum is reserved for those that live in UK, are from UK or at least a close English speaking neighbour. If you do not fall into these categories you are politely requested to fuck off


@shitter and jokie


----------



## Shifter (Jun 20, 2016)

I am english u cunt + u look like a fuckin nonce - yood love it on the numbers im sure - fuck u over n out


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> be vigilant against crispy under the bed sock puppets....


ain't no sock puppetry happening on my behalf buddy. 


so smoke weed and be happy :


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

And tazertard


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 20, 2016)

Four exo rapidly filling the space and they're only a week in flower. I see height problems coming ffs. 
And exo and glue cuts eight days old. I've had them root that quick before but that's taking the piss with the amount of roots.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 20, 2016)

That's ninety minutes of my life I won't get back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2016)

i left the pub at half time, toothless up top.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wales looked decent tonite..


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2016)

Only highlight was seeing the Wales goals....and smoking a joint of course. Roy needs to take up knitting...Something more fitting for his tactical level.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2016)

6 changes for the team that played last was a gamble that didn't pay off. as you say tactically he's a knacker. I mean Henderson coming on, wtf for he couldn't cross the road ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 21, 2016)

Sent u an email oscar...super cool pics i thing youll like


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 21, 2016)

Best qwiso ive ever had feels like ive a blue lol


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 6 changes for the team that played last was a gamble that didn't pay off. as you say tactically he's a knacker. I mean Henderson coming on, wtf for he couldn't cross the road ffs.


How can a pro footballer not cross a ball and actually get it higher than the first man....lean back Henderson, ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2016)

So Brexit looks fuked with the killing of an MP by a lone nut on 16/06/16, there was a 6 point lead before the event, it's her birthday tomorrow and the vote is day after, any comments?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 21, 2016)

Dont know alot about it zedd but if i had a choice id be out the fuckn shithole they call the eu. At least use always kept ur own currency and not the shitty euro.

Fck me was just lookin at bitcoin prices wen did they get so high


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2016)

I postal voted last week. While I think long term we're better off out I don't trust the gov to steer the ship in the aftermath. That said 70% of the new building work that's dragged the toon into the 21st were paid for by EU money. We get a shit load off them but is that offset by what we'd save not kicking back to the pot. Tricky decision. 

Top that off with the propaganda from all sides my nut was and is done in.

One thing is for sure if you were to imagine uk like a business, I'd say its an sustainable model.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 21, 2016)

The 7.5mg of zopliclone wasnt working so im on mirtazapine now 15mg..fuck me u wake up well up for the day.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jun 21, 2016)

thats a very small dose of mirtazapine, try 6x that on top of other crazy pills and believe me you aint waking up so fresh lol stopped em bout 2month ago now and feel alot better for it, but yeah it does help you sleep although its actually a anti-depressant, they increase ya appetite aswel so watch that but 15mg is nowt so should be fine.

the mp being killed so close to the vote dodgy as fuck, but didnt really expect nefing else.


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> So Brexit looks fuked with the killing of an MP by a lone nut on 16/06/16, there was a 6 point lead before the event, it's her birthday tomorrow and the vote is day after, any comments?



i was sceptical about victory before but that is the nail in brexits coffin, sorry about the pun.

that little bell end could have cost us the decision we were after, why couldn't he have just topped himself instead the cunt.


----------



## ghb (Jun 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3712790 View attachment 3712789
> Four exo rapidly filling the space and they're only a week in flower. I see height problems coming ffs.
> And exo and glue cuts eight days old. I've had them root that quick before but that's taking the piss with the amount of roots.


i predict a lot of supercropping in the near future lol, should be good yield though


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2016)

Exo 1 week flower


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3713704 View attachment 3713704Exo 1 week flower


good to see you back growing man lookin nice


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 21, 2016)

Cheers Z, want to start hydro again , I loved it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Z, want to start hydro again , I loved it


And it's so much easier. Feeding/watering separate plants is a pain in the arse too. My current run is coco again for the second time but as soon as this is done I'll be going back to NFT. I just didn't get the bud density I get with hydro. It was my first go with coco though.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

ghb said:


> i was sceptical about victory before but that is the nail in brexits coffin, sorry about the pun.
> 
> that little bell end could have cost us the decision *we were* after, why couldn't he have just topped himself instead the cunt.


The victory WE WERE after, lmfao.....I am in the remain camp so that wouldn't be the victory I am after. I am a Brit living in Europe! You trying to mess with my life, lol. I doubt many people in the UK would even notice the difference except when they went on holiday and got their passports checked. You Liverpudlians/Toffees would be the worst hit, where the fuk would you buy cheap fags lol.
Best brush up on my Dutch for my passport application.


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2016)

thinking about yourself again hey. what about the children!?!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

ghb said:


> thinking about yourself again hey. what about the children!?!


My kids are fine, they are both Dutch passport holders


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 22, 2016)

Mornin lads


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 22, 2016)

How's it going Irish man


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

Why did they wait so long to come up with the 3rd place losers go through in the Eufa Cup (which England etc will no longer be part of if you vote leave lmfao)....that would have been perfect for Scotland


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeh but turkey is in the euros but bit in the eu


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 22, 2016)

Scotland will want to go on there own with another vote lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2016)

Been doing a bit more strain studying and thinking of getting a pack of timewreck. Not usually a fan of subcools gear, he usually breeds for flavours and I want the high.
Anyone on here actually have a strain that they get blitzed off, the real glue should be doing that, but I'm questioning the validity of the cut going round.
Did you get your cut in the dam DST ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

well if Australia can rock up to the eurovision song contest lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Been doing a bit more strain studying and thinking of getting a pack of timewreck. Not usually a fan of subcools gear, he usually breeds for flavours and I want the high.
> Anyone on here actually have a strain that they get blitzed off, the real glue should be doing that, but I'm questioning the validity of the cut going round.
> Did you get your cut in the dam DST ?


It arrived via the fairy. 

I tell you what I'll send you a free sample first so that you can asses it's validity.

lmao jog on


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> How's it going Irish man


Not to bad man hows u been


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2016)

I like my bud without seed in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

we like our thread without you in it fucktard.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 22, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I like my bud without seed in it


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 22, 2016)

is somebody being hated again tut tut.

you should smoke weed and be happy, just a thought. or 2


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just some keyboard growers tel


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 22, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Just some keyboard growers tel


lol keyboard growers

that's a new one, you know that can of worms story right ? opening etc etc ?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Finally UK thread woop woop big up the UK growers


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 22, 2016)

sophie from Uk hey ? 

u new ?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah I'm new n from UK always coming across Americans lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

kegs hanging with the crop. classic.


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kegs hanging with the crop. classic.


Haha standard lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2016)

What you got growing sophie ?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Incredible bulk, blue dream, pineapple chunk


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 22, 2016)

It's hard to work out what's going on here sometimes, I've that many cunts on ignore


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2016)

Got a few blue dreams myself, a good cash cropper and the smokes meant to be decent, the clone only is more sativa, but the Hso are meant to be as good a yielder.
Are you a bird ?


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> It's hard to work out what's going on here sometimes, I've that many cunts on ignore


Same lol
Evening all looking forward to July got a few crops coming down 
Well the exo has stood up to the heat test lol only a few tops foxied I was worried she would full on open up but she never and I was hittin 35 half a foot from glass for a week! Buds are hard and smelly 
I LOVE THIS STRAIN 
Should be renamed to money maker imo she can stand up to anything imo
Even res temps was at 28 for a weekish and never dropped below 22 ever 
Roots are pearly 
Did I mention I love exo? Lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you not got a motheroom / veg area bandit ?

The games more fun


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Jun 22, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Got a few blue dreams myself, a good cash cropper and the smokes meant to be decent, the clone only is more sativa, but the Hso are meant to be as good a yielder.
> Are you a bird ?


Yeah I'm a bird lol n it's first time growing not to sell to smoke try something different sick of the same smoke flying about lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2016)

evening all hows it growin? lol was in spain for a few days smoking blunts on some gear ide mbb d got home and fired up the cano and was tripping, first time for ages, i had a purple mesh vortex coming off my brain was cured yeti og at 220 c


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Yeah I'm a bird lol n it's first time growing not to sell to smoke try something different sick of the same smoke flying about lol


what they charging u for it?


----------



## ghb (Jun 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Same lol
> Evening all looking forward to July got a few crops coming down
> Well the exo has stood up to the heat test lol only a few tops foxied I was worried she would full on open up but she never and I was hittin 35 half a foot from glass for a week! Buds are hard and smelly
> I LOVE THIS STRAIN
> ...


your welcome. lol

it actually likes the heat i have found, 25-28 is where i would like my kush varieties but that fucker likes it to be 30 to get maximum density and resin production. high humidity too, somewhere in the 60-70 % range even in late late flower, it keeps on getting fatter with not even a hint of mould botrytis etc.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 22, 2016)

ghb said:


> your welcome. lol
> 
> it actually likes the heat i have found, 25-28 is where i would like my kush varieties but that fucker likes it to be 30 to get maximum density and resin production. high humidity too, somewhere in the 60-70 % range even in late late flower, it keeps on getting fatter with not even a hint of mould botrytis etc.


Lets hope it likes having it's tops ripped off at a week and a half flower and being 3 inches from bare 600w bulbs too lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2016)

Rambo put me on the Exo few year back ,bang tidy weed. Cheers Rambo .I was wondering were some of the old lads on here have got to & what there up to , there was a bloke on here few year back , Yorkie will remember him, he helped him out a few times & visited his gaff up Leeds way, bit of a strange one lol. Can't think for the life of me what he called himself !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Lets hope it like having it's tops ripped off at a week and a half flower and being 3 inches from bare 600w bulbs too lol


3" is a tad close lol, why rip ya tops off ?, I pinch & bend mine , there pretty bullet proof ....except when the po come round & rape em


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2016)

I like mine tall.....nice long legs.


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Lets hope it likes having it's tops ripped off at a week and a half flower and being 3 inches from bare 600w bulbs too lol


gettem snapped over thats what i did on a few lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 22, 2016)

makka said:


> gettem snapped over thats what i did on a few lol


I've done that to the outer branches but the middle ones I've just ripped the tops off so there will be two smaller buds rather than one big long one on each branch. I had nowhere to bend them to. I over vegged them because of a poorly timed holiday. They'll be fine probably. I was exaggerating how close to the bulbs (hopefully). 
I haven't taken all the lowers off yet in the hope it'll take some energy away from the tops. I have no proof that that will work though. It's just a hunch.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2016)

...u pinched m8 ? It was the ripped of bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2016)

lol baz, yorkie was on Sunday. been awol for a bit. 

just in from a 20 mile cycle. tall yas what, cano after cardio does the trick like, swede's nicely fettled.


----------



## makka (Jun 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've done that to the outer branches but the middle ones I've just ripped the tops off so there will be two smaller buds rather than one big long one on each branch. I had nowhere to bend them to. I over vegged them because of a poorly timed holiday. They'll be fine probably. I was exaggerating how close to the bulbs (hopefully).
> I haven't taken all the lowers off yet in the hope it'll take some energy away from the tops. I have no proof that that will work though. It's just a hunch.


mine was ment to be a scrog oscar but when we had a heat spell for about 2 week shit just went crazy lol 
in the end the net was just like support netting to say the least
she really does stretch out in the heat in hydro long ass 3 foot branches everywhere i couldnt keep up tbh


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 22, 2016)

makka said:


> mine was ment to be a scrog oscar but when we had a heat spell for about 2 week shit just went crazy lol
> in the end the net was just like support netting to say the least
> she really does stretch out in the heat in hydro long ass 3 foot branches everywhere i couldnt keep up tbh


That's what happened to me during last summer. A heatwave during the first two weeks of flower and in NFT. That was about the best I've had out of my room. Two foot colas helped lol
I'm in coco this round so at least I can move the pots around. I've got a GG to squeeze in somewhere though. It's my first plant with it and from what I understand it gets big so I've just been topping every branch and I'm only putting it in a ten litre pot so hopefully it'll stay manageable but if it stays hot that'll end up massive too. I use those tomato cages so I should be able to contain its width


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 22, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ...u pinched m8 ? It was the ripped of bit


Yeah I nipped the tops out. Ripped out did sound a bit severe lol


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Jun 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what they charging u for it?


Standard ten deals or quarters for 50 half's 90 full 180


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

seems cheap for retail


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

standard up north that. ups to 200 for stuff like the glue.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> seems cheap for retail


depends where in the country you are, 180-200 here, 200-260 5miles west of here in the next town n 160-190 the same distance to the east a few towns over lol, even a few miles can change everything lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Not to bad man hows u been


Yeh man same old shit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeh I get 220s here and if there's nothing about can push it at 230 to some ppl lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a allergic reaction yesterday from some thing hands went red raw and itchy as fuck then my nose lips and head swelled up then I got a spoty rash all over my body then I got chest pain that made me feel like I was going to shit and puke at same time then was sick in the kitchen sink the ran up straits and pissed though my ass hole was well bad


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 23, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> depends where in the country you are, 180-200 here, 200-260 5miles west of here in the next town n 160-190 the same distance to the east a few towns over lol, even a few miles can change everything lol


Yorkshire?


----------



## makka (Jun 23, 2016)

i know people down these ways 260 for amos and the like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

'kinell pomps that sounds rough as fuck man.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

cant be fukked to vote


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

lol you can't complain about it if you aren't arsed to vote man.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeh was bad don't want that again has it be4 but not as bad just hads itchy and face swelled abit yeh I'm going down to vote in a min and taken my own pen


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2016)

I can't vote , I'm off the radar atm. Fuck me pomps , you is dieing man ! Lol I piss threw my arse every morning !, haven't had a log in years, I blame the cookies .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh was bad don't want that again has it be4 but not as bad just hads itchy and face swelled abit yeh I'm going down to vote in a min and taken my own pen


Never mind voting m8, get down the Dr's !!! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> Yeh was bad don't want that again has it be4 but not as bad just hads itchy and face swelled abit yeh I'm going down to vote in a min and taken my own pen


You haven't been offered a job have you ??? I get like that if I got to work lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Yorkshire?


Essex mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I can't vote , I'm off the radar atm. Fuck me pomps , you is dieing man ! Lol I piss threw my arse every morning !, haven't had a log in years, I blame the cookies .


Yeh man not sure if I got bit by something but it proper ducked me up for a few hours


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

I took some piriton and it sorted me out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

Sounds like you need an Epipen man.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

Any u boys in the have a go on this


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd be straight in her box !!!


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 23, 2016)

fuck yeah. Would be funnier if she had a cock though


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

yeh would of been funny for her but not the man who put his hand in there image his face when he grabs a dick
lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you can't complain about it if you aren't arsed to vote man.


im not complaining man im gambling on the outcome which is participating imo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

more like you can't be held accountable. I've changed my mind twice since i postal voted. hopefully i won't for a third time or I'll be well fucked off.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

regradless of what we vote we will remain in as camron wants to stay in now he was in power but when brown was in charge he wanted out


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more like you can't be held accountable. I've changed my mind twice since i postal voted. hopefully i won't for a third time or I'll be well fucked off.


I cant be held accountable for the actions of others, fuk them they will not get my X then ive a clear conscience


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

That's precisely my point you don't vote so it's them that did's fault either way. the indifference of man will be his downfall.

it's fucking corbyn that gets my goat, he's all remain now but fucking campaigned against all of it from the lisbon treaty to maastricht unmpteen years before. turncoat tart that he is.

vino at the work desk is kicking to my swede. I don't do white wine, I'm all day drunk like a bitch


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

corbyn is dodgy as fuk, anyone who can bone Dianne abbott is from a different place imo


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

Baz, would you?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2016)

If she flopped her big black bean out & let me fist her, I may mull it over Z


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

come on.... you know you would smash it Z


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 23, 2016)

smash it with a frying pan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2016)

may need a second for the other cheek


----------



## makka (Jun 23, 2016)

or an arctic truck ffs lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 23, 2016)

Evening weed nerds

Time to get medicated


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

made money trading the gbp/usd based on the vote going remain, looks like the money says we still be Europeans, I rec the vote was gunna be rigged somehow so bet accordingly


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

well lets hope the silver lining is euro weed laws


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> well lets hope the silver lining is euro weed laws


Here's hoping. About time the dim witted fuks saw the light.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

happy to get that wrong, lol, result


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 23, 2016)

Our very own Independence day, I'm considering fookin work right off and going out celebrating............arrrgh wetherspoons don't open till 9am

Glad i bought my cobs last week though, the £ has taken quite an early hit


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2016)

Fuck...my bollox are coming off


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2016)

can david Cameron now please fuk off


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

congrats on making your currency almost worthless, retards!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> congrats on making your currency almost worthless, retards!


Cheers, now we can start turning our country into as much of a shithole as The U.S. is currently.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> congrats on making your currency almost worthless, retards!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

As a believer in remaining and someone with a European family, and European businesses, personally I think its a mistake and its going to be a royal pain in the fukkin ass. 
Nobody really has a clue if the outcome will be positive or negative for the UK so it's quite laughable that everyone went out to vote on a massive gamble. Well done UK, lol. At least it will make my purcahses form the UK a whole lot cheaper in the mean time, lowest £ value for ages surpsingly enough.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

polish builders, one legged Albanian murderers and DST are pissed off, the rest of us are drunk with joy


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 24, 2016)

DST said:


> As a believer in remaining and someone with a European family, and European businesses, personally I think its a mistake and its going to be a royal pain in the fukkin ass.
> Nobody really has a clue if the outcome will be positive or negative for the UK so it's quite laughable that everyone went out to vote on a massive gamble. Well done UK, lol. At least it will make my purcahses form the UK a whole lot cheaper in the mean time, lowest £ value for ages surpsingly enough.





DST said:


> As a believer in remaining and someone with a European family, and European businesses, personally I think its a mistake and its going to be a royal pain in the fukkin ass.
> Nobody really has a clue if the outcome will be positive or negative for the UK so it's quite laughable that everyone went out to vote on a massive gamble. Well done UK, lol. At least it will make my purcahses form the UK a whole lot cheaper in the mean time, lowest £ value for ages surpsingly enough.


Staying in the EU would have been a bigger gamble IMO. The £ will bounce back, it always has done, the Euro on the other hand??? Who's gonna keep bailing out those lazy assed Mediterranean countries now? They may have to actually get off their arses and do a bit of work


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow! I best go change up some €'s to £'s. The rate has finally moved the other way! However the € will drop also..

So if N.Ire and Scot strive for independence also then there is no UK either !


The £ hasn't had a drop like this in 24 years! 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/24/the-british-pound-has-suffered-a-stunning-collapse/


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> polish builders, one legged Albanian murderers and DST are pissed off, the rest of us are drunk with joy


lmfao, yup, and a whole load of other businessmen I know, and just under 50% of the country. Now that all these Europeans will need to leave the UK, and on one else will be let in, there will be loads of jobs for everyone, bahahahahahaha....ok.


DonBrennon said:


> Staying in the EU would have been a bigger gamble IMO. The £ will bounce back, it always has done, the Euro on the other hand??? Who's gonna keep bailing out those lazy assed Mediterranean countries now? They may have to actually get off their arses and do a bit of work


Perhaps, perhaps not. I guess everyone will find out over the next decade.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

As for the lazy ass Med's, Spain had the biggest increase in millionaires over the last year...despite having one of the highest unemployment rates. Rich people will get richer, poor people poorer, regardless of whether you are part of a large trading agreement or not.


----------



## herbert78 (Jun 24, 2016)

All you little englander's really are a bunch of backward-looking, racist fuckwits... The sooner us Scots sever ties with you, the better. Cunts.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2016)

FREEDOM

Trump for prime minister


----------



## slyone (Jun 24, 2016)

herbert78 said:


> All you little englander's really are a bunch of backward-looking, racist fuckwits... The sooner us Scots severe ties with you, the better. Cunts.


Well I must say, I have Scottish roots all the way through my lineage but with a statement like that just shows you must be the biggest CUNT out there fuckwit inbred twat...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2016)

herbert78 said:


> All you little englander's really are a bunch of backward-looking, racist fuckwits... The sooner us Scots severe ties with you, the better. Cunts.


----------



## herbert78 (Jun 24, 2016)

slyone said:


> Well I must say, I have Scottish roots all the way through my lineage but with a statement like that just shows you must be the biggest CUNT out there fuckwit inbred twat...


Eh, ok then.


----------



## herbert78 (Jun 24, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3715833


Haven't laughed like that in a long time...nice one.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2016)

And Cameron resigned....................biggest win of the day so far


----------



## slyone (Jun 24, 2016)

herbert78 said:


> The sooner us Scots sever ties with you, the better. Cunts.


Hahaha, like you know what you talking about... You lot had your chance and they stayed with us.... Do you even know where your own country is at ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2016)

So should I put the price of my weed up ????


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

BoE just stated they will release £250bn to the banks.

So with that amount of quantitative easing how will the £ bounce back? I'm expecting a huge drop, feeling bearish.

Edit: £ dropped to lowest since 1985 now. 


If you want to make some money, (I'm an ex CFD's commodity trader Liverpool St), go short the £ with some leverage and put some stops in. Today is historic.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> BoE just stated they will release £250bn to the banks.
> 
> So with that amount of quantitative easing how will the £ bounce back? I'm expecting a huge drop, feeling bearish.


Maybe we should just do what the yanks do when the kitty is running low n find a country to invade n steal their oil etc


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Maybe we should just do what the yanks do when the kitty is running low n find a country to invade n steal their oil etc


They did QE also though. Printing money devalues any currency.


https://www.bulliondesk.com/gold-charts/
Uncertainty has propelled diversity into gold. What a jump in the last week, relentless.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jun 24, 2016)

slyone said:


> Well I must say, I have Scottish roots all the way through my lineage but with a statement like that just shows you must be the biggest CUNT out there fuckwit inbred twat...


NOW NOW, calling someone a pregnant goldfish is harsh man lol 

oops, my bad, a pregnant goldfish is a twit , but in my defence, ive only just woken up


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They did QE also though. Printing money devalues any currency.
> 
> 
> https://www.bulliondesk.com/gold-charts/
> Uncertainty has propelled diversity into gold. What a jump in the last week, relentless.


Question, lahada, is 2hr 40min between flight enough time to leave Barca airport and see anything in town? Been a while since I was in Barcelona and if I remember it was at least 25 minutes to my hotel in the centre last time I went. Thinking it will be a bit tight on the time scales.....


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jun 24, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Maybe we should just do what the yanks do when the kitty is running low n find a country to invade n steal their oil etc


Love the way the american military boost their econamy, sending their troops someware to die so the money comes rolling in.
god bless the joint chiefs of staff


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jun 24, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> So should I put the price of my weed up ????


Not just yet, wait untill the stockpile of RC'S & HERBAL HIGHS have run dry, thats when desperation sets in and the usual suspects will be back on the menu (H,COKE,AMPHET ETC)


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

bitcoin up over 6 % today


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> BoE just stated they will release £250bn to the banks.
> 
> So with that amount of quantitative easing how will the £ bounce back? I'm expecting a huge drop, feeling bearish.
> 
> ...


no shit, good advice lol only market ive got the margin for is GLD


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 24, 2016)

herbert78 said:


> All you little englander's really are a bunch of backward-looking, racist fuckwits... The sooner us Scots sever ties with you, the better. Cunts.


2 things to say u Scott's should of got off the sofa and voted leave then and you had the chance to leave the uk not that long ago but voted to stay so u can only blame ur selfs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 24, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> So should I put the price of my weed up ????


Better of selling it in euros m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2016)

Jesus, the way everyone is cast iron, nailed on, certain of exactly what is going to happen on either side of the debate. neither side can know for sure, but until both sides stop pissing on the other talking down to them we're fucked either way.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Question, lahada, is 2hr 40min between flight enough time to leave Barca airport and see anything in town? Been a while since I was in Barcelona and if I remember it was at least 25 minutes to my hotel in the centre last time I went. Thinking it will be a bit tight on the time scales.....


It depends on Rush hour traffic. It could be 15-30 mins taxi ride so it'd be cutting it fine.

Personally I'd take a taxi to a great club in Placa Espana coz it's near the airport side of the city and then just get a taxi back. 20 mins each way max.

Edit: look up Backyard club. That's my favourite that's closest to the airport.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

I think Boris Johnson should move house...


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 24, 2016)

herbert78 said:


> All you little englander's really are a bunch of backward-looking, racist fuckwits... The sooner us Scots sever ties with you, the better. Cunts.


And the Scots? Want decentralization of power, ie independence from Britain, but want to remain in the EU, whose ultimate goal IS to centralise powers. Ain't that just slightly hypocritical?

I ain't no racist either, do you understand what the word means? This was more about democracy than immigration. This was a democratic process and the majority have spoken, get over it, have your own referendum and join the EU who'd actually give a fuck???


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 24, 2016)

I think we will see more eu countries leave aswell


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 24, 2016)

So Germany Greece Scotland Turkey will do well in the eu lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 24, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> So Germany Greece Scotland Turkey will do well in the eu lol


You forgot France


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 24, 2016)

No more freddo a for me lol


----------



## slyone (Jun 24, 2016)

Does that mean England can now get on and win the Euro football .... Come on England ! Sod it, come on Wales also... Let show them we can stand & win...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2016)

more chance of northern ireland i reckon.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

UK threads turned to shit, lol......move it to Toke and Talk!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It depends on Rush hour traffic. It could be 15-30 mins taxi ride so it'd be cutting it fine.
> 
> Personally I'd take a taxi to a great club in Placa Espana coz it's near the airport side of the city and then just get a taxi back. 20 mins each way max.
> 
> Edit: look up Backyard club. That's my favourite that's closest to the airport.


Cheers lahada, I will check it out. It's first thing in the morgen so gonna be busy I would have thought. Based on me getting up at 5 in the morning I'll probably just curl up in a seat at departures and snore the time away........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2016)

DST said:


> UK threads turned to shit, lol......move it to Toke and Talk!!!!


do we need a passport to travel?


----------



## irish grower (Jun 24, 2016)

come on ireland you mean,can any1 tell me if nonnational will have to leave the uk.i use to like freddos n chomps anybody remember them


----------



## irish grower (Jun 24, 2016)

you need a passport no matter what mate


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do we need a passport to travel?


You'll need a visa to get out of the UK soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2016)

think you mean in to the UK?


----------



## ghb (Jun 24, 2016)

happy independence day lads
there really are no words. ok well, maybe one.






victory!

now for the ensuing bedlam and rife opportunity.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2016)

The land of opportunity


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thats a very small dose of mirtazapine, try 6x that on top of other crazy pills and believe me you aint waking up so fresh lol stopped em bout 2month ago now and feel alot better for it, but yeah it does help you sleep although its actually a anti-depressant, they increase ya appetite aswel so watch that but 15mg is nowt so should be fine.
> 
> the mp being killed so close to the vote dodgy as fuck, but didnt really expect nefing else.


Well id lost 5kg at an alarming rate so the apetite is welcome.im 11 stone now thank fuck


----------



## slyone (Jun 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more chance of northern ireland i reckon.


Oops, I forgot they were still in it, too wrapped up in the ref...


----------



## slyone (Jun 24, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> come on ireland you mean,can any1 tell me if nonnational will have to leave the uk.i use to like freddos n chomps anybody remember them


Yum, chocolate, damn does that mean the price is going up again... lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Jesus, the way everyone is cast iron, nailed on, certain of exactly what is going to happen on either side of the debate. neither side can know for sure, but until both sides stop pissing on the other talking down to them we're fucked either way.


Its a zero sum game yet no-one has realised yet


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 24, 2016)

Rimmer, next time your banned, what about this handle

CFLcupboardgrower


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think you mean in to the UK?


Make it difficult to come in...makes it difficult to go out lad. Still don't understand why you would vote leave tbh....but that's a chat for next weekend


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Cheers lahada, I will check it out. It's first thing in the morgen so gonna be busy I would have thought. Based on me getting up at 5 in the morning I'll probably just curl up in a seat at departures and snore the time away........


Ok in that case you need to research first coz most clubs open after midday.  But if you make it down, I'll tell them that a guy called DST is coming down for free entry.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2016)

It's really dawned on me today that I might have to become a 'passport whore' and marry him (bf), but for MY benefit, not his! 

This was always a term used for South Americans and Russians who had to marry to stay. Am I gonna be one of them? Fuck!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

just told my sister in law she better fuk off now before she gets rounded up and deported, lol the people have spoken


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2016)

rents gonna get cheaper imo, housing crisis solved


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 24, 2016)

Just had a thought watching the news...................wee Jimmy Krankie could be the first prime minister of an 'independent' Scotland within the EU pmsflraotff


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok in that case you need to research first coz most clubs open after midday.  But if you make it down, I'll tell them that a guy called DST is coming down for free entry.


It's early, and it's a Sunday so I'll probably just end up staying put in the departure lounge. Many thanks for the offer, its appreciated.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Make it difficult to come in...makes it difficult to go out lad. Still don't understand why you would vote leave tbh....but that's a chat for next weekend


I don't expect you to understand having not lived here for a decade and not being affected by our laws, which are handed down from Brussels! And by a self amending gov ffs. democracy died when they brought that in for the EU, you of all nationalities should know that's bollocks after being telt by the brits what to do for X amount of centuries. 

IMO The biggest problem is the remain voters looking down on anyone who voted out. I've been really disappointed by a lot of people I know on both sides that are literally just bigots. 

I may wholeheartedly disagree with what you're saying but I'll defend your right to say it til my last breath.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 25, 2016)

Lots of UK pensioners who have worked their whole lives and paid tax in the UK to retire on the continent, are being forced to leave? 

I think I'll be ok as I've worked here officially and paid (some) tax since 2005, otherwise I have to fall back on being just half English and get EU residency based on my Dads country. Or marriage.

This is really keeping the English in England. Ironically one of the things I was most proud of was my right to EU freedom when I was a UK resident.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

who's forcing anyone anywhere? I'm sorry but that's unfounded bullshit. Nothing is going to actually happen for two years. You think they're rounding up expats like they did in Auschwitz, give over with your scare mongering.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just saw this n had to have a laugh..


A Prime Minister resigned. The £ plummeted. The FTSE 100 lost significant ground. But then the £ rallied past February levels, and the FTSE closed on a weekly high: 2.4% up on last Friday, its best performance in 4 months. President Obama decided we wouldn't be at the 'back of the queue' after all and that our 'special relationship' was still strong. The French President confirmed the Le Touquet agreement would stay in place. The President of the European Commission stated Brexit negations would be 'orderly' and stressed the UK would continue to be a 'close partner' of the EU. A big bank denied reports it would shift 2,000 staff overseas. The CBI, vehemently anti-Brexit during the referendum campaign, stated British business was resilient and would adapt. Several countries outside the EU stated they wished to begin bi-lateral trade talks with the UK immediately. If this was the predicted apocalypse, well, it was a very British one. It was all over by teatime. Not a bad first day of freedom.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't expect you to understand having not lived here for a decade and not being affected by our laws, which are handed down from Brussels! And by a self amending gov ffs. democracy died when they brought that in for the EU, you of all nationalities should know that's bollocks after being telt by the brits what to do for X amount of centuries.
> 
> IMO The biggest problem is the remain voters looking down on anyone who voted out. I've been really disappointed by a lot of people I know on both sides that are literally just bigots.
> 
> I may wholeheartedly disagree with what you're saying but I'll defend your right to say it til my last breath.


Eh. I live in Europe. I have a business in the UK and in Europe. You also have a busines in Europe. As I said. Chat while we have a beer


----------



## makka (Jun 25, 2016)

Morning all
@bazoomer was just checking out that bitch till I saw the ballbag u twat lol
I never read it till I saw it poking out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

probs best we agree to disagree and leave it there man.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jun 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Jesus, the way everyone is cast iron, nailed on, certain of exactly what is going to happen on either side of the debate. neither side can know for sure, but until both sides stop pissing on the other talking down to them we're fucked either way.


We should call for a new vote, only this time it should be manditory for everyone to vote as it effects everyone. but as you say, we need to stop all the pissing about, may as well wait for the second comming lol


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Jun 25, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> You forgot France


WHO?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 25, 2016)

Abercwmboy for independance !!!


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> If this was the predicted apocalypse, well, it was a very British one.


Boris Johnson will be the next PM


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

same cunt dif name


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 25, 2016)

Plants watered and topped
Clone rescued
Runt making a recovery

Time to get high weed nerds


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it tuff shit ppl knew there was a chance of us going out had the chance to vote remain and never so get fucking over it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

apparently there's kick off in the toon, 5-0 in riot gear . I'm with pooh n piglet, to the bar.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently there's kick off in the toon, 5-0 in riot gear . I'm with pooh n piglet, to the bar.


I miss the toon.....we have got thunder, lightning and flash flooding here lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 25, 2016)

The thunder we're having right now is shaking the house and my patio is under six inches of water. But I can see across the hills it's sunny only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I miss the toon.....we have got thunder, lightning and flash flooding here lol


Turns out their kicking off about immigration not the brexit carry on. Why is it always up here they choose to gan radge. Because the toons full of racists sympathisers and racists of course...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Turns out their kicking off about immigration not the brexit carry on. Why is it always up here they choose to gan radge. Because the toons full of racists sympathisers and racists of course...


I still couldn't bang that abbot bitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

Aye tis a two brown paper bag jobbie that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I miss the toon.....we have got thunder, lightning and flash flooding here lol


Just for you rimmer


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2016)

Sunny over here.....

ze Germans zay ze veel give ze British pig dogs time.....how nice. You couldn't of dreamt this one up lmfao.

Edit. Poor German grammar l.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Sunny over here.....
> View attachment 3717116
> ze Germans zay ze veel give ze British pig dogs time.....how nice. You couldn't of dreamt this one up lmfao.
> 
> Edit. Poor German grammar l.


tired ww2 racist meme lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2016)

one on the left is mekel lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3717126


Best thing he's ever done and it's why he got voted in, he may be regretting it right now and I personally can't stand the guy, but he'll go down in history for this one, 'hopefully' for being a great man. Democracy in action


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 25, 2016)

I think the guys a cunt if he had listened to the british people and tried to get a back bone and stand up for us rather then bending over and getting dry fucked things could have been different


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> I think the guys a cunt if he had listened to the british people and tried to get a back bone and stand up for us rather then bending over and getting dry fucked things could have been different


I don't think they'd have given us anything no matter what or who you sent, the system was broke before this, being supported by plowing increasing amounts of borrowed money into it. They gambled basically and because they're SO out of touch with the majority of the people who live in the REAL WORLD, they arrogantly thought we'd all cower to the fear factor and vote remain. It's a shot in the eye to increasing globalisiation.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 25, 2016)

4 exo getting too big and a severely rootbound glue that's getting repotted tomorrow and flowered before it has time to get its roots growing too much. I'm trying to keep it as small as I can as I've heard its a stretchy one. 
Yes Don it is that same plant. I didn't think it'd make it but it's a trooper that one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

Aye I bonsai'd it hard before the fairy flew. It looking champion now eh.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I bonsai'd it hard before the fairy flew. It looking champion now eh.


How big do you think it'll get from that size? I know that's almost impossible to say but you'll know better than me.

My mums going home tomorrow and I took her for a driving miss daisy trip out in the country just to spend a bit of time with her before she goes home. I had Eazy Duz It playing in the car and she was drumming her fingers along to it lol
I think she particularly liked the line
"reached back like a pimp and slapped the Ho"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2016)

2.5 stretch or there abouts man. Leggy one for sure.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2.5 stretch or there abouts man. Leggy one for sure.


Cheers mate. Does it need a lot of support?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2016)

Morning lads
This thread needs some new strains, the brightside cut and an s1 glue is pretty embarrassing, when I've run through the strains I've got I should be able to source the real glue.
And the medicropper lemon haze will be going global after smoke tests


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2016)

Nah not really, mine was really vigorous.


----------



## oakie (Jun 26, 2016)

I got a male about four weeks into flower and it doesn't release a lot of yellow pollen when shaken,I had plants in da past and at the same age dat made crazy clouds yo!
will this produce less seed and reduce the potency in the offspring?


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Oscar. She stretches. Like a mofo from what I have seen. More so than the dog. I've got one just went into flower. Interested to see what happens to her now. She's tied up in the vertical cab which offsets the stretch a bit with the trained branches but it's side by side a dog so I should get a reasonable idea.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

*EU Referendum Rules triggering a 2nd EU Referendum *
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215

We the undersigned call upon HM Government to implement a rule that if the remain or leave vote is less than 60% based a turnout less than 75% there should be another referendum



Had a chuckle when BBC stopped two old ladies in the street and asked them about Brexit. Why did you vote leave they were asked. "So it can be like the good old days", lmfao....ok then.

EDIT:
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/william-oliver-healey-referendum-petition_uk_576f8b28e4b0232d331e1b39


----------



## oakie (Jun 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Oscar. She stretches. Like a mofo from what I have seen. More so than the dog. I've got one just went into flower. Interested to see what happens to her now. She's tied up in the vertical cab which offsets the stretch a bit with the trained branches but it's side by side a dog so I should get a reasonable idea.





DST said:


> *EU Referendum Rules triggering a 2nd EU Referendum *
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215
> 
> We the undersigned call upon HM Government to implement a rule that if the remain or leave vote is less than 60% based a turnout less than 75% there should be another referendum
> ...


that's all fine and dandy cotton candy,can somebody answer the question,please.




oakie said:


> I got a male about four weeks into flower and it doesn't release a lot of yellow pollen when shaken,I had plants in da past and at the same age dat made crazy clouds yo!
> will this produce less seed and reduce the potency in the offspring?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

fuk was that a question? I thought you had just passed out typing and hit random keys as u fell


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Since you said please
There are 10 chromosones from each female and male plant shared in the offspring with various dominant and recessive alleles. If the male is a weak producer of polen then I personally wouldn't use it as this allele may be dominant and show through in the following generation. Males imo are about vigour, smell, architecture and leaf shape/formation. Hope that helps.


----------



## oakie (Jun 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Since you said please
> There are 10 chromosones from each female and male plant shared in the offspring with various dominant and recessive alleles. If the male is a weak producer of polen then I personally wouldn't use it as this allele may be dominant and show through in the following generation. Males imo are about vigour, smell, architecture and leaf shape/formation. Hope that helps.


Thank you, sir.
Had planned on making blue tara f2's,figured the male was probably shit.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Males can be a crap shoot. You really need to be homo in love with one to carry on with it.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

corbyn is on his arse, pathetic pos


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2016)

Never rated Corbyn, seems a bit weak to me .


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 26, 2016)

Who's deleting posts ?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Never rated Corbyn, seems a bit weak to me .


they all seem like cunts to me, but yeah WEAK CUNT sounds worse


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

cant take the silver bars btl lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

or the xl buttplug


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 26, 2016)

IC3 was the name of that bloke I was thinking of , wonder what he's up to now lol. Delvite is another one, he could grow . Oh & the lad who sent me stinky shiz in a fag packet with some tape on !! How I got that I don't know ? Postie put it threw letter box & the whole house stank lol


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2016)

Most politicians seem like muppets, but Corbyn and Johnson actually look like muppets.

There sure is a lot of folk that come and go on riu. There was that lad Chedz as well, he was all over everything, then the next minute he was gone....


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned, Busted or Bored

Or a Bullshitter like chedz, but the thread got the zlh

Some of you lads aren't the brightest bulbs in the growroom, look at ghetto and his s1 glue, tried to use this thread to sell a fake glue cut, when the original is passed out freely to everyone lol

Now the threads got the ghetto glue 4, can't say it gets the growing juices flowing, but at least it looks a yielder.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> IC3 was the name of that bloke I was thinking of , wonder what he's up to now lol. Delvite is another one, he could grow . Oh & the lad who sent me stinky shiz in a fag packet with some tape on !! How I got that I don't know ? Postie put it threw letter box & the whole house stank lol


lol, Ice popped in a few weeks ago briefly to say hi but doesnt come on here regularly these days, Delvite i aint seen in years n i think it was GG with the fag packet as i had the same lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Most politicians seem like muppets, but Corbyn and Johnson actually look like muppets.
> 
> There sure is a lot of folk that come and go on riu. There was that lad Chedz as well, he was all over everything, then the next minute he was gone....


IIRC chedz suddenly upped n left owing quite a few member in here different things, dollar/cuts/green etc etc


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol, Ice popped in a few weeks ago briefly to say hi but doesnt come on here regularly these days, Delvite i aint seen in years n i think it was GG with the fag packet as i had the same lol


Lol , what a plonk piece ,best package I had was a few oz all jared up & munchies were included !. Haven't heard of MG , hope t fuck he's ok .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , what a plonk piece ,best package I had was a few oz all jared up & munchies were included !. Haven't heard of MG , hope t fuck he's ok .


Yeah ive been wondering about that too tbh, thought he woulda popped in at some point under a different account etc

@zeddd you heard anything from him mate?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2016)

Aye. There's been a few left owing cash. Not that any trading goes on in the Euro zone lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2016)

or diane abbott's black bean love recipie


R1b3n4 said:


> Yeah ive been wondering about that too tbh, thought he woulda popped in at some point under a different account etc
> 
> @zeddd you heard anything from him mate?


he s ok still blowing fukkers up tho so its only a matter of time


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 27, 2016)

I heard he's been on a kneecapping spree !


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I heard he's been on a kneecapping spree !


lol nailbombs and horses I thought


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2016)

I wonder if brexit will cause borders in Ireland again and kick off the troubles?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I wonder if brexit will cause borders in Ireland again and kick off the troubles?


Heard today that they want to keep them open.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fckn hell lads that was sum result against iceland ha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 27, 2016)

I never really gamble on football but I almost put a twenty on Iceland on my way home. I stopped to get some fags on my way home and there is a Hills next to the newsagent. I had a hunch they'd lose but common sense got the better of me. That's the last time I listen to common sense ffs
I stopped caring about England in tournaments since '06 when I realised the players cared less than I did. Why should I care when the players don't. Rooney is by far the worst for not giving a shit. He may as well have been in goal tonight. 

Chucked my first Glue in flower tonight. I will know what all the fuss is about in ten weeks or so. I haven't really seen any pics of it but I've heard nothing but good things


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

Man I hope these spring up soon.they're super limp


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

lol football is shite these days, or this century in particular, seen more footy tournaments come and go all of them shit for England, this was beyond embarrassing, never have football players seemed more overpaid than today, may aswell have loosed some zoo chimps than payed these imbeciles


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2016)

Morning lads
No hangover, happy days


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2016)

I did giggle when at the final whistle the Dutch commentator said, "England Brexit van EURO 16". At least they are shot of Roy Bodgson....what an inept manager.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

Detr. Zoo has just received a 3rd polar bear, 29 yr ol female to integrate w the two (male and fem) 11 yr old polar bears. Nice exhibit- the kind that's all plexiglass and u walk under glass when animals swim.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

It's the new penguin research facility tho, supposed to be earth shattering


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

yup we need more polar bears in Detroit, good work abe


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2016)

^^^^^^lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2016)

Would u leave ya Mrs if this was her cum face ?????....I'm in two minds !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> What have you got bandit ?


g13,chem,nepoji, n a very heavy yielding silver mountain cut n the exo


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2016)

Exo , just netted,they've only been in these 11 Lt pots 3week & there's foot long roots out the bottom , think I will be using that Mycorrhizal fungi in future


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

When I recycle my soil I always add a bag of that symbiotic fungus to the mix


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2016)

Took all the tablets last night & completely missed work. Slept a full 17 hours. Gaffers going mad. Excellent kip mind


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> g13,chem,nepoji, n a very heavy yielding silver mountain cut n the exo


What about the ghetto glue 4 or the real glue ?


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2016)

Lemon skunk at 3 weekish in coco straight canna a and b 
 
 lovely scent she gives off


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thought the g13 was a myth, just a stoner story
I hope your going to grow them out yourself first bandit, before you release them to the public, I'm thinking of getting my own line, it's just a ton of work pheno hunting and I like an even canopy, the slh07 is doing some weird shit in veg and it might be being replaced by a c99


----------



## ghb (Jun 28, 2016)

makka said:


> Lemon skunk at 3 weekish in coco straight canna a and b
> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719526 lovely scent she gives off


gonna be a nice sized cola that. could do with a stronger feed tho i reckon,or is it really hot in there?


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2016)

ghb said:


> gonna be a nice sized cola that. could do with a stronger feed tho i reckon,or is it really hot in there?


Yeah gonna hit her tonight wi a bit of pk and canna she needs it tbh lol
It's quite warm yeah g around 28c most nights

Edit this ain't in attic it's in a tent under a cool tube with another exo for Percy


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

new England manager?




he cant find any other work


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> What about the ghetto glue 4 or the real glue ?


Ive the real glue like ghetto with the leaf mutation


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Thought the g13 was a myth, just a stoner story
> I hope your going to grow them out yourself first bandit, before you release them to the public, I'm thinking of getting my own line, it's just a ton of work pheno hunting and I like an even canopy, the slh07 is doing some weird shit in veg and it might be being replaced by a c99


Nah man these are my babies I've wanted the g13 for yrs..same with c99..stunning plant


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive the real glue like ghetto with the leaf mutation


That's the s1 lol
Don't take it past 7 weeks


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

Nah man everyone takes it to ten n she's a beast.ghetto has posted pics she's insane


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> new England manager?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could do with a new knife rack!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> That's the s1 lol
> Don't take it past 7 weeks


meddicunt, stop fishing for cuts you bellend, we don't need any new strains just now ta, we have plenty bangers that you haven't man. and trying to goad us into giving you them is bollocks. the brightside this and S1 glue, oooh noooo don't take her past 7 ffs I left mine near 10.5 and she was fine. shut your fucking north you twat.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could do with a new knife rack!


handy for camping


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

lol has that cunt been back on I had him on ignore from years ago, is he that French slave who tortures dogs cos hes too weak to cut himself?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> meddicunt, stop fishing for cuts you bellend, we don't need any new strains just now ta, we have plenty bangers that you haven't man. and trying to goad us into giving you them is bollocks. the brightside this and S1 glue, oooh noooo don't take her past 7 ffs I left mine near 10.5 and she was fine. shut your fucking north you twat.


I love angry don he's such a rarity


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

He thinks our glues the fake even though we all know she's legit


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

he was slave to some French bitch we were pinging in s w france ...cant remember the place now, lol, drugs do that


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

ah no that was merlot, lol, memory


----------



## zeddd (Jun 28, 2016)

we got the sock puppet too, syntax is a cunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I love angry don he's such a rarity


Things have been getting on my wick of late. Had to go n get myself one of these bad boys. Went down like the dude, stoned to fuck in my flip flops, shades n cotching baggy trackies lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

Doing a pill session tonight so not eaten all day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm still all mr softy after a box of blues yesters. 

What's on the menu lax?


----------



## makka (Jun 28, 2016)

well, part of the e cig crew now gotta be better than cigs 
just ordered stuff to make thc liquid for it lol


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2016)

GSC and silver mountain. how's it going lads?
   GSC has been dropped from the mother room.


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2016)

Amnesia core cut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm still all mr softy after a box of blues yesters.
> 
> What's on the menu lax?


Those Heineken a few audi n xanax n weed for tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

nah I completely missed a day yesterday. I'm leaving off the cowies for a while too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3719826 Amnesia core cut


How many weeks? lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> How many weeks? lmao


Dis he say 3 weeks ??? There doing much better than mine !! Lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 29, 2016)

that's my future Glue mother. I put the rest of the plant in flower on Monday plus four Exo at just over two weeks


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

All of a sudden I'm loving purchasing from eBay.CO.UK.

If you get a black nail, what happens? Does it just fall off and a new one grows back underneath? My dog did it to my bf. Good boy! Don't shout at 'Mummy!' Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

biting the hand that feeds, not a good sign lahada. hope he booted it square in the nuts.

super glue it and it should be fine.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> biting the hand that feeds, not a good sign lahada. hope he booted it square in the nuts.
> 
> super glue it and it should be fine.


So the nail has got to stay on? I'll tell him. 

Nah, I feed the dog, he's mummy's boy and tbh the bf was really shouting and acting up. Shame really coz I'd have liked to slap him one but Monty got in there first. He doesn't really get on well with dogs. lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> All of a sudden I'm loving purchasing from eBay.CO.UK.
> 
> If you get a black nail, what happens? Does it just fall off and a new one grows back underneath? My dog did it to my bf. Good boy! Don't shout at 'Mummy!' Lol
> 
> View attachment 3720151


nail will eventually fall off, just leave it to do its thing etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So the nail has got to stay on? I'll tell him.
> 
> Nah, I feed the dog, he's mummy's boy and tbh the bf was really shouting and acting up. Shame really coz I'd have liked to slap him one but Monty got in there first. He doesn't really get on well with dogs. lol


they're better judges of character than humans, not trying to bust your bubble hun. nails are like leaves on a plant, if it's more than 50% fucked take it off. if not let it heal.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they're better judges of character than humans, not trying to bust your bubble hun. nails are like leaves on a plant, if it's more than 50% fucked take it off. if not let it heal.


Well I was kind of referring to that neighbours mad dog that bit him. Lol. My dog loves him but there's a hierarchy and my bf is very low down. The cat however is quite high up because he uses him to guard his place in the bed for a middle of the night toilet break. Otherwise, snooze you lose, the dog carefully creeps in and then growls at him! Lol 

He's taking 2-3 showers a day so I think it'll fall off sooner. When I told my friends what happened, they just said 'Good, serves him right!'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

this that mutt down the street that's out of control you mentioned a while back? if it had done that to me I'd have booted it back to it's owners gaff.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this that mutt down the street that's out of control you mentioned a while back? if it had done that to me I'd have booted it back to it's owners gaff.


If it is the same dog he needs sorting properly this time....


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2016)

dogs don't lie, get another bf before he beats you black and blue imo


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2016)

at bizzle sent ya mrs a text


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

that nail will fall off in 5 days or less.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 29, 2016)

limonene said:


> GSC and silver mountain. how's it going lads?
> View attachment 3719819 View attachment 3719822 View attachment 3719824 GSC has been dropped from the mother room.


Nice bud porn
What've you got in the motheroom limeonene, any classics ?


----------



## limonene (Jun 29, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Nice bud porn
> What've you got in the motheroom limeonene, any classics ?


Yeah a few classics and a couple of favorites.


----------



## limonene (Jun 29, 2016)

Amnesia core v GSC


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 29, 2016)

Never fancied running any of the cookie strains or really smoking them, got an og kush freebie that I'm going to have to throw in to make the numbers up next round, can't see it lasting long.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's my gg4......frosty as fuk. def a keeper. Will keep Popeye popping for months to come.


----------



## limonene (Jun 29, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Never fancied running any of the cookie strains or really smoking them, got an og kush freebie that I'm going to have to throw in to make the numbers up next round, can't see it lasting long.


My pals love this GSC it's absolutely superb to smoke but shit to grow. That cut won the high times cup and was sent over from the states to a pal but I'm ditching it for obvious reasons. I've grown a few different Kush plants and some can prove to be exceptional.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So the nail has got to stay on? I'll tell him.
> 
> Nah, I feed the dog, he's mummy's boy and tbh the bf was really shouting and acting up. Shame really coz I'd have liked to slap him one but Monty got in there first. He doesn't really get on well with dogs. lol


all males should be the alpha round your dogs. simple as lahada, never mind you slapping him.

here's me thinking your ruski bf was top dog lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

gaffer took my AWOL well tbf, i'm a lucky sob...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all males should be the alpha round your dogs. simple as lahada, never mind you slapping him.
> 
> here's me thinking your ruski bf was top dog lol.


Don, there was a little incident tonight which has never happened before. Monty took a kids ball when we were by the beach!! Luckily it wasn't punctured but I gave him such a telling off. An English family were passing by at the time and the father turned to my bf and said "You're next!". Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2016)

no offence but i wouldn't have waited a second and asked him to say what he means. sounds a right charmer.

Didn't think your lad, the ruski was not the type to stay calm n not kick off


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 29, 2016)

My first night on nights tonight. I'm fucking knackered and I'm only halfway through the shift ffs 
I tried to kip today but couldn't. I managed to nod off ten minutes before the alarm went off. I need to get another job but I negotiated a pretty good pay rise so I'm a bit torn.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> My pals love this GSC it's absolutely superb to smoke but shit to grow. That cut won the high times cup and was sent over from the states to a pal but I'm ditching it for obvious reasons. I've grown a few different Kush plants and some can prove to be exceptional.


Got 8 different strains or pheno's next round, think I'm going to bin the slh, was the one I was looking forward to smoking the most, I'm over looking for the best yielders, I'm more into the high, but I'd have to draw the line at the gsc.
It's depressing when you haven't got the best weed in town, this stuff I've got now is just couch lock city, can't even smoke it during the day, not a bad thing really because it's got me out of my wake and bake habit and there's more to life than just being a lazy stoner.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

hows the wife beater to be finger nails yo


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

love this shitty weather my glue is getting v fat at 7 weeks


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)

cool runnings with malawi hybrid 
woven into a net along with a faster f2 cheese hybrid, under a thou-ee. same purple cataract kuss male in both lines. also a stout golden goat (cut-onli) X gonzo, along for ride. it's a compact lil test seed catching out of zone light behind socket.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)

_Someone else skipping their meds? ...for some it's a rum and coke, a little popper pill, a little lion, a bit of puff. maybe you should try it_ (medicropper). y_ou do what ya have to do. _S1:E2. *River*


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm starting to like being sober thanks (during the day)


----------



## limonene (Jun 30, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Got 8 different strains or pheno's next round, think I'm going to bin the slh, was the one I was looking forward to smoking the most, I'm over looking for the best yielders, I'm more into the high, but I'd have to draw the line at the gsc.
> It's depressing when you haven't got the best weed in town, this stuff I've got now is just couch lock city, can't even smoke it during the day, not a bad thing really because it's got me out of my wake and bake habit and there's more to life than just being a lazy stoner.


Slh is pretty awful compared to the amnesia core cut.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2016)

Plemon


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jun 30, 2016)

whats the best ph for soil jiffys 6.2 ?


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Jun 30, 2016)

What's up guys? Just got a 4x4 tent with a 600w hps, just waiting for the last few bits and pieces before I start my first grow. 

Anyone got any tips for a first timer? I've got some black domina seeds from sensi that I plan on growing in soil, anyone got experience with the strain?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a first timer? I've got some black domina seeds from sensi that I plan on growing in soil, anyone got experience with the strain?


Keep your gob shut & trust no cunt , especially scorned slaves !!!!


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> What's up guys? Just got a 4x4 tent with a 600w hps, just waiting for the last few bits and pieces before I start my first grow.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a first timer? I've got some black domina seeds from sensi that I plan on growing in soil, anyone got experience with the strain?


Use a good canna specific soil not a cheap garden centre one. No feeding for first few weeks then go easy with nutes, the recommended dose on the bottle will be very high. More nutes does not equal better weed. Get a few grows under your belt and you can learn to read your plants. You will know then when you can push them a little. Don't over water (common mistake) let the top inch or so of soil feel dry before you water. The roots will grow bigger as they search for water. 
Read, read read. Plenty of good info on here just don't take everything as gospel cos there is plenty of stoners myths perpetuated also. Like flushing - a lot of people swear by it but it makes no difference. It's all in how you dry and cure. Good luck.
One last thing as @bazoomer so rightly pointed out, tell no fucker what you're doing. 
Any questions?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> What's up guys? Just got a 4x4 tent with a 600w hps, just waiting for the last few bits and pieces before I start my first grow.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a first timer? I've got some black domina seeds from sensi that I plan on growing in soil, anyone got experience with the strain?


where you from man?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2016)

What's the cheapest fan speed controller I can get off fleabay without having too much buzz ??? Those £10 ones aren't up to much . 
This one any good do ya think ? 


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262492650472


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2016)

Afternoon Z .


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> What's the cheapest fan speed controller I can get off fleabay without having too much buzz ??? Those £10 ones aren't up to much .
> This one any good do ya think ?
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262492650472


The variacs are about 50 or they were when I bought them. Search str1, your going to get some humming with the cheapies. If only trading were allowed I've got a couple of spares.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> Slh is pretty awful compared to the amnesia core cut.


RIP slh07, it's in the bin, my own fault for using ghs
What's the story with the amnesia core cut, breeding etc ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2016)

@theclonebandit
Lay off the benzo's, we don't want you mislabelling any


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Jun 30, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Use a good canna specific soil not a cheap garden centre one. No feeding for first few weeks then go easy with nutes, the recommended dose on the bottle will be very high. More nutes does not equal better weed. Get a few grows under your belt and you can learn to read your plants. You will know then when you can push them a little. Don't over water (common mistake) let the top inch or so of soil feel dry before you water. The roots will grow bigger as they search for water.
> Read, read read. Plenty of good info on here just don't take everything as gospel cos there is plenty of stoners myths perpetuated also. Like flushing - a lot of people swear by it but it makes no difference. It's all in how you dry and cure. Good luck.
> One last thing as @bazoomer so rightly pointed out, tell no fucker what you're doing.
> Any questions?


I was looking at a canna professional soil on amazon but someone on another thread suggested canna coco natural. Do you have any knowledge of those? 
I was planning on only growing 4 plants to begin with, do you reckon that's a decent number or should I go for a few more?



zeddd said:


> where you from man?


Sunny, sunny Ayrshire  What about everyone else?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 30, 2016)

England


----------



## slyone (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> I was looking at a canna professional soil on amazon but someone on another thread suggested canna coco natural. Do you have any knowledge of those?
> I was planning on only growing 4 plants to begin with, do you reckon that's a decent number or should I go for a few more?
> 
> 
> ...


do you reckon that's a decent number or should I go for a few more? Fill it up, as someone once pointed out to me, if you can see the floor you are doing something wrong


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> I was looking at a canna professional soil on amazon but someone on another thread suggested canna coco natural. Do you have any knowledge of those?
> I was planning on only growing 4 plants to begin with, do you reckon that's a decent number or should I go for a few more?
> 
> 
> ...


try the soil first its easier


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah I agree. Coco is a little easier to fuck up


----------



## limonene (Jun 30, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> RIP slh07, it's in the bin, my own fault for using ghs
> What's the story with the amnesia core cut, breeding etc ?


I heard it is from a seed found in some ssh or it's a pheno of ssh. Something like that. That's just info I've read online, all I know it's it's an awesome combination of quality and yield and really unfussy to grow.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

we got a man down, ffs, decriminalise weed next prime minister, too many talented growers getting their lives fukked by insane laws, pigs will do what they are told to do, even they don't wanna do it cept for the stealing cash and weed bit.......CUNTS, the geezas a legend imo


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2016)

Whose down Z ?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Whose down Z ?


pm man too many medicroppers about


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> pm man too many medicroppers about


Another 1 or still just the 1?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2016)

im a bit wasted man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im a bit wasted man


are we still just 1 man down or is it 2 now?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> I heard it is from a seed found in some ssh or it's a pheno of ssh. Something like that. That's just info I've read online, all I know it's it's an awesome combination of quality and yield and really unfussy to grow.


Never heard of it before, sounds like a nice addition to the thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I love angry don he's such a rarity


calm as a cumber me, when i get going though. in only know rto fight firty, I kished my jujistchu i the bals las week he had to five mins and he had thencock guasrds of lmso 

hahah medicucnt, merlot.. enjoy your
the glue #4 from uk, lo best get to getting int ht yank though ooh and mind on et that blue dream while your on pit up the test flavour of the month.. numpty. i mean ffs you go to despirsary buy a snip don't kno your born,


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like the window licker is still here
Unless he is posting from his cell


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> we got a man down, ffs, decriminalise weed next prime minister, too many talented growers getting their lives fukked by insane laws, pigs will do what they are told to do, even they don't wanna do it cept for the stealing cash and weed bit.......CUNTS, the geezas a legend imo


Not good news. Idk who it is but that's awful. The U.K. need to let up a bit. I thought you could have a few trees and it was just about permissible. Hope he gets out soon. 

My mate out here just got done with 16 lights in 13 square metres. He has to sign weekly for ages and then have a court date. He'll be under 10kg so should be ok. I'm not going near him though! Not for a while! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2016)

We took a taxi home last night, a journey we shan't forget in a hurry.

Well, you know how it's Ramadan, well we got a mad Muslim last night. Nothing against Muslims, I have some friends who are, they aren't the ones who do Ramadan though.

The guy drove like a nutter, so much in fact that when other taxi drivers caught us up at the lights they were looking at him and then checking out our reaction in the back. Thought he was gonna run a bike off the road at one point. Got home cheap though.

Had one another week that did 140km/hr through a tunnel. That was a cheap fast ride back.

Beware of Muslims this month, they aren't eating all day and some act crazy.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2016)

That's ok, I hold a jar of pigs blood.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 1, 2016)

some one else had the knock then ? not good it come from a tree so its a fruit so its good for ya


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> some one else had the knock then ? not good it come from a tree so its a fruit so its good for ya


True but it's also the biggest threat to Big Pharma who pay millions in taxes..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We took a taxi home last night, a journey we shan't forget in a hurry.
> 
> Well, you know how it's Ramadan, well we got a mad Muslim last night. Nothing against Muslims, I have some friends who are, they aren't the ones who do Ramadan though.
> 
> ...


Islam says that allah decides your time of death, if you drive like a cunt it wont kill you unless allah decides it is time for you to meet him, drving in Islamic countries has fuk all on Sicilians though omfg I still wake in cold sweats dreaming of driving in sicilly, ive rode mx bikes in asia, in Phnom Penh 80 % of traffic is on the left and the rule is don't stop or you get hit, second worse place after sicily


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

mrs and small people have gone to visit rellies for a few days so im 6 gin and tonics, 2 blunts and 8 bags of vape into it, thyve been gone 5 hours lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> are we still just 1 man down or is it 2 now?


2 now man core members


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> I was looking at a canna professional soil on amazon but someone on another thread suggested canna coco natural. Do you have any knowledge of those?
> I was planning on only growing 4 plants to begin with, do you reckon that's a decent number or should I go for a few more?
> 
> 
> ...


4 will be really good in that space, grow them in 11 litre square pots until they are 2 x the size of the pot on 18/6, then scrog net them and flip the timer to 12/12 and train the branches through the net for 2 weeks then leave alone, for flavour soil cant be beaten and plagron batmix with biobizz nutes works the flavours to the max imo, keep the leaves green and aerate your feed, lol got a date with a t bone steak, see us later


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> 2 now man core members


 ffs, who this time? i cant PM ya for some reason


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

replied


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> calm as a cumber me, when i get going though. in only know rto fight firty, I kished my jujistchu i the bals las week he had to five mins and he had thencock guasrds of lmso
> 
> hahah medicucnt, merlot.. enjoy your
> the glue #4 from uk, lo best get to getting int ht yank though ooh and mind on et that blue dream while your on pit up the test flavour of the month.. numpty. i mean ffs you go to despirsary buy a snip don't kno your born,


uuh what? is this English or passive code?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> uuh what? is this English or passive code?


which part is it you dont get?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thread window licker


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jul 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> which part is it you dont get?


in only know rto fight firty, I kished my jujistchu i the bals las week he had to five mins and he had thencock guasrds of lmso

o best get to getting int ht yank though ooh and mind on et that

those bits haha


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2016)

Rimmer would do the lot of you in

He used to do the doors at mothercare


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> in only know rto fight firty, I kished my jujistchu i the bals las week he had to five mins and he had thencock guasrds of lmso
> 
> o best get to getting int ht yank though ooh and mind on et that
> 
> those bits haha


Hahaha, I was lost after 'calm as a cumber me, when i get going though.'................ lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 1, 2016)

He took Rambo out with a meme

And the report button


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

self explanatory, the geeza deserved it don


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

im so fukked I got maria callas on and don makes sense


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im so fukked I got maria callas on and don makes sense


Lol Z, I love a good night in on my Todd ,with only drugs to keep u company


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2016)

I had my best times on drugs on my own, other people can so easily fuk the vibe


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 1, 2016)

Evening all I'm stuffed just went to an all u can eat chinky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hahaha, I was lost after 'calm as a cumber me, when i get going though.'................ lol


Battle lost when you lose your rag & And that crack before is about that medflopper. Fishing for cuts. He can buy seeds and gtf .


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Battle lost when you lose your rag & And that crack before is about that medflopper. Fishing for cuts. He can buy seeds and gtf .


I'm a little naive on that front..............but fair fucks to ya, can't stand freeloaders.........I assume you were toasted, too tho, LOL.

Think I may have bought some of your beans recently off BB, had a bit of a bean frenzy recently(planning for the apocalypse,lol), so got more than I can handle for a while.

Here's what I got from BB, including freebies,
QQ
Jakes blues
SK x DB
PK x Livers
Plemon
Sour Cherry


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

Hahahaha........the Welsh, screwing Brussels twice in a fortnight................go on lads


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hahahaha........the Welsh, screwing Brussels twice in a fortnight................go on lads


You 'odd socks' should take note......pmsl


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> calm as a cumber me, when i get going though. in only know rto fight firty, I kished my jujistchu i the bals las week he had to five mins and he had thencock guasrds of lmso
> 
> hahah medicucnt, merlot.. enjoy your
> the glue #4 from uk, lo best get to getting int ht yank though ooh and mind on et that blue dream while your on pit up the test flavour of the month.. numpty. i mean ffs you go to despirsary buy a snip don't kno your born,


Nah I can tell you'd be the voice of reason if any...ur boss at the xmas party comes to mind


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 2, 2016)

Literally been partying since the gf left tie with this one I do es with n pills..pop a viagra ...lads shit doesn't stop for 8+ hours n when u wake up u even have sex then a xanax n walk the dog feel fresh...my mdma still didn't arrive so she sorting some for tonight....no word of a lie sex sessions every fucking day non stop shits been glorious


----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2016)

Morning lads 
Well thought I'd let use see my out of control exo grow lol
Closest one to foreground getting chop tonight back one a few weeks left


----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2016)

You can see what the heat did to the tops when u zoom in 
But lower down the buds are decentish lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 2, 2016)

makka said:


> Morning lads
> Well thought I'd let use see my out of control exo grow lol
> Closest one to foreground getting chop tonight back one a few weeks left
> View attachment 3722629


looks like it's going to be good haul that. That's what my Exo did last summer too because of the heat.
How many are in there? I've got four under two sixes and I've got a few gaps so my GPW won't be that good but I have filled one of the gaps with my first GG


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2016)

Another sober day over with
Time to get high weed nerds


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Time to get high weed nerds


Subcool, that you?


----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> looks like it's going to be good haul that. That's what my Exo did last summer too because of the heat.
> How many are in there? I've got four under two sixes and I've got a few gaps so my GPW won't be that good but I have filled one of the gaps with my first GG


the front one is one plant and the back is 3 Oscar not sure on the yield but it doesn't look to bad hanging


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2016)

Seriously


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

i'm gonna have to learn easier techniques to shucking and sorting seeds. been experimenting with a few methods and they all suck donkey nuts.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2016)

Have you run c99 abe or that box cross ?
Going to be my next purchase or some of subs c99 pollen chucks


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 2, 2016)

Or some ocean grown
Should find the next uk clone only in that lot


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

makka said:


> Morning lads
> Well thought I'd let use see my out of control exo grow lol
> Closest one to foreground getting chop tonight back one a few weeks left
> View attachment 3722629


mate I know you trust your ec meter mare than me but unless u give exo 3 plus ec in coco u get that imo, shes a clone only who feeds like fuk imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

this is how one woman showed ger res[ect for the fallen at the Somme today


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> this is how one woman showed ger res[ect for the fallen at the Somme today


That was a few days ago now, my mate lives in the town where it happened, shes been arrested n half the town is waiting for her to be released so they can get at her


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> That was a few days ago now, my mate lives in the town where it happened, shes been arrested n half the town is waiting for her to be released so they can get at her


made me lol, of all the places to piss


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> made me lol, of all the places to piss


its one of the local pissheads that hangs around the town all day


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> its one of the local pissheads that hangs around the town all day


really? omfg too funny


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

wheres she gonna hang now? lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

missing a bit of banter from first blood I think hes lurking, hows you man?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 2, 2016)

you would think even a local pisshead would have more sense than that?!? silly bitch.

im always lurking mate its like me daily newspaper is the thread lol just pissed smoking on some exo, yeah im alrite Z fucking pissed off for the latest knock bloke was smashing it, then you get that shit not needed at all.

apart from that same old shit different day geezer....


----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> mate I know you trust your ec meter mare than me but unless u give exo 3 plus ec in coco u get that imo, shes a clone only who feeds like fuk imo


i have 2 ec meters and their in hydro Z highest it ever went was 2 ec before add back 
coco can handle it a lot better nutes and heat imo 
i have 2 coco plants thriving in 29.5 solid buds but the hydro cant take the heat lol
they just stretch right before your eyes haha


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

Mosca C-99, would run again. 


medicropper07 said:


> Or some ocean grown
> Should find the next uk clone only in that lot


right, any og. gogi, or had a moresativa skywalker earthy w mint. barely been runnin any beans


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you would think even a local pisshead would have more sense than that?!? silly bitch.
> 
> im always lurking mate its like me daily newspaper is the thread lol just pissed smoking on some exo, yeah im alrite Z fucking pissed off for the latest knock bloke was smashing it, then you get that shit not needed at all.
> 
> apart from that same old shit different day geezer....


he will be back smashing it again, he really knows his g, top bloke


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> this is how one woman showed ger res[ect for the fallen at the Somme today


Is she doing a number one or two? 
I hope it's not a number three using those railings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2016)

Spain is the tits


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spain is the tits
> View attachment 3723260


De puta madre!! Si claro pero necesitas una piscina más grande! Lol! 

After 11 years, I'm not complaining! 

How hot is it there? It's 30's here now. 

#puravida


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2016)

It's fukkin cloudy at Barcelona airport.....fuk delays. Bore right off.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spain is the tits
> View attachment 3723260


Some folk have it hard Don eh.....ffs.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 3, 2016)

How goods a pool without a bong


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2016)

I had a bowl of beautiful English strawberrys grown in recycled coco, fuk Spain and all that heat no good for strawberries man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2016)

Its about 38c I'm sweating buckets, spraying neam and about to take 100+ cuts. I'm fuckin knackered.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2016)

I hope the window licker has taken his own weed and the ghetto glue. Even his seeded bud will be stronger than that spanish critical plus birdseed


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Mosca C-99, would run again.
> 
> right, any og. gogi, or had a moresativa skywalker earthy w mint. barely been runnin any beans


Looking for the best c99, but that cross looks good, 52 days for a sat is pretty good


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2016)

Busmans holiday?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2016)

News travels fast
Big budda has got his best strain hunters on the job
Just for the uk lads, you'll be smoking seedless ghetto cheese this christmas


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 3, 2016)

Glad ive only got 30 snips to do later lol, just waiting for some tutti frutti to arrive, havent seen it around this way in 15-20 years


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thinking of going with the mosca cindy abe if they're in stock
How long did you take her and what's the smoke report ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2016)

no more than 55 and sweet pineapple fruit punch. motivating/energizing cerebral bzzz. tbh, i only grew one and it was v nice, read that there's not a lot of variation w the bx's. consistent, but bet there's some differences. there's a well done journal of a large sample gro somewhere but not here.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sounds like classic cindy, going to have a look on attitude and see what they have in stock


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2016)

abe are you a brexit criminal are you hurling?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 3, 2016)

weve had polish builders now we got polish magicians http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3672187/Abracadabr-OW-Painful-moment-Polish-magician-tries-trick-live-TV-leaves-chat-host-agony-impaling-hand.html


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 3, 2016)

I seen that this mornin zedd near wet meself ha


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2016)

abracadabra. damn that magician is a tool. reminds me of the two guys and that bow and arrow, gone wrong.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 4, 2016)

Morning lads
Potting up day


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> I seen that this mornin zedd near wet meself ha


Lol you got copper field flying around his audience and cutting himself in 2 with a 2 metre saw... No trips to AnE, then u got some dodgy paper bag trick which would have been lame if it went right, and he Fkin pulls it out trying to apologise, it needed a specialist hand surgeon to remove it properly so she prob got lasting nerve damage to her fingers, great show


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> abracadabra. damn that magician is a tool. reminds me of the two guys and that bow and arrow, gone wrong.


Omg those eastie rednecks, he didn't line up his arrow on bowstring stop so it flew into his brain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Busmans holiday?


Kinda but, with more ganja and booze


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 5, 2016)

Plants potted up
All clones rooted

Just a waiting game now


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

so are we trolling this thread again?

@mr sunshine 




zeddd said:


> smiling uncle TOM.....read this mandela lovers....
> Since 1994 over 4000 white farmer families have been brutally raped, murdered and skinned alive and altogether 70 000 whites murdered by blacks in this Genocide being condoned by then president Mandela and the current ANC government, why doesn't the UN step in? Impose sanctions? Put Mandela on trial for war crimes and crimes against humanity? Is there that much White Guilt that the world ignores this? Under Apartheid there were no such murders, government sanctioned murder or cruelty or inhumane conditions as the Boer Whites have had to suffer, If whites did this to non-whites or even whites doing it to whites the US and her allies would invade and save the population from being annihilated in this type of genocide!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so are we trolling this thread again?
> 
> @mr sunshine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2016)

Doing alreet here like!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Doing alreet here like!
> View attachment 3724787


only 6-7 degrees above what its supposed to be here this week


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## pookat (Jul 5, 2016)

^^^^^^^^ just had a word word with ### and got acces to a couple of cranes if ya wanna have a go ????,
u'll afta bring yer own parachute tho'....and bunggie cord


----------



## makka (Jul 5, 2016)

just took 4 exo and 4 lemon skunk for next run only gonna give them 2 weeks veg this time from roots 
4 weeks is wayyyy to long for the attic lol


----------



## makka (Jul 5, 2016)

climbed into attic eaves and fitted a proper extraction grill to vent out and iv'e put in a intake pulling from a spare room with proper ceiling vent to make it less suspect 
hopefully when the heat hits again i'll be ready and prepared 
looking into the silent acoustic box fans 1500 m3/h if all else fails i will buy it lol
the temps are good "for now"


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Doing alreet here like!
> View attachment 3724787




How come its dropping so much at night where you are Don? I thought the South was much hotter than here?

These temps right now are nice but it's coming.....

I'm stuck in the city as you can see and my bf is with his parents in Cyprus where it's even worse. I need to escape...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3724885
> 
> How come its dropping so much at night where you are Don? I thought the South was much hotter than here?
> 
> ...


He will be at altitude


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so are we trolling this thread again?
> 
> @mr sunshine


This is a serious weed growing thread bucky

What's the best plant you've got in your motheroom ?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> He will be at altitude


Also , the sea keeps the coast warmer through the summer. 


Anyway, I'm properly freaked out in the last 2 mins. I need help. 

I was just in the main room staking some plants up and suddenly the lights all went out but the timer box was still on!! The rest of the flat was still working though, then i turned it all off by the timer box dial and then when I exited the room, the lights in the flat jumped? Is that a main generator getting swapped over or something? Why did my lights go out and timer box stayed on? 

If this happens whilst I'm away, I'm fucked . The AC didn't cut though. I've dropped a couple of lights, not even overloading?? 

So worried now..


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2016)

Look at the power strip if the lights go into one. It may be overloaded or need replacing.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 5, 2016)

This is not fucking funny now. I just walked the dog and brought a bag of soil in from the car and it's happened again!!! I was washing my hands in the bathroom and the light flickered, went to my room and all the bulbs were glowing red, just gone out. 

@ovo ive got a timer box for 8 X 600w and I've dropped to 3 lights in there for now. 

Don't know why the AC doesn't go off. Nor why the timer box doesn't cut.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Also , the sea keeps the coast warmer through the summer.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm properly freaked out in the last 2 mins. I need help.
> ...


Ask @irish420 he will know


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2016)

sub panel timer box may be faulty. or too much load on breaker connect to it.


----------



## pookat (Jul 5, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is not fucking funny now


Get yer fella to make one of these...or D.i..y...get a few inverters, a few car alternators from the scrappy or have it A.c from the alternators/geny
 

  
you can even use push bike chain & sprockets, use a heavier flywheel for a bigger load like yours, its a good backup if nowt else.
hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3724885
> 
> How come its dropping so much at night where you are Don? I thought the South was much hotter than here?
> 
> ...


I dunno but I glad I is. I'm fully embracing siesta for sure


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 6, 2016)

Morning lads
Just added some female seeds cindy to the stable


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 6, 2016)

pookat said:


> Get yer fella to make one of these...or D.i..y...get a few inverters, a few car alternators from the scrappy or have it A.c from the alternators/geny
> View attachment 3725175
> 
> View attachment 3725171 View attachment 3725172
> ...


I didn't know you could Jimmy it! God knows what's happening. I switched them down to 400w before I left last night. 

Found a pic of the box, I'm not at that place now. 
I've got a proper timer box, see below, with newish Digital ballasts.


----------



## pookat (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice looking set of Bud's

It is totally separate from the mains supply, you can power all the house if you get a big enough geny/alternator and its cheap to make...geny borrow from road works, iron weight from the gym makes the fly wheel's, or use a car flywheel is about 15kg -25kg (depends on car), again from the scrap yard, you have a no pay electric supply


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 6, 2016)

pookat said:


> Nice looking set of Bud's
> 
> It is totally separate from the mains supply, you can power all the house if you get a big enough geny/alternator and its cheap to make...geny borrow from road works, iron weight from the gym makes the fly wheel's, or use a car flywheel is about 15kg -25kg (depends on car), again from the scrap yard, you have a no pay electric supply
> 
> ...


Hang on ....ile knock a couple up now.....right after me next J


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 6, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 6, 2016)

Fck sake taut wales had a chance


----------



## makka (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning lads


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2016)

Morning Makka...dead in here lately


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

thread council meet n reet july:30 park river


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 7, 2016)

Only bring the proper
No seeded bud or cfl shit


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 7, 2016)

Do u ever get bored meddi ???


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 7, 2016)

Well its me bday tday and im a fry and 2 pints in already  long may it continue...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 7, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Well its me bday tday and im a fry and 2 pints in already  long may it continue...


happy bday mate, ill have a pint of ale for ya later on the school run lmao


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 7, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> happy bday mate, ill have a pint of ale for ya later on the school run lmao


Ha cheers man il be pissed later then im of to poland tomora for a weddin that should be sum lauf


----------



## makka (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy b day Irish lad one year closer to death lol 



bazoomer said:


> Morning Makka...dead in here lately


Aye it is baz mate use to be rolling all day in here 
A lot of good lads been knocked lately I think that's contributed to it


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2016)

makka said:


> Happy b day Irish lad one year closer to death lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, seems shit is raining down on a few lads lately, been there had that, it's not nice ! Just hope it doesn't trickle down , if you know what I mean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Only bring the proper
> No seeded bud or cfl shit


are you finfaggy in disguise, you come out with nowt but wank patter.


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm still not convinced he's not Merlot.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 7, 2016)

I just picture him as sum fat lad sittin behind a pc eatin cheetos and drinkin coke ha


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 7, 2016)

im sure he posted a selfie once. How's the celebrations coming along our lad? @irish4:20


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 7, 2016)

Get your bongs, your vapes, your crack pipes and your joints
It's time to get high with the weed nerd

Or your dummies keyboard growers


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

hey people whatsup


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 7, 2016)

Evening 264
I hope your a stoner


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 7, 2016)

@dondeeno264 - wotcha growing our lad?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy birthday Irish. Enjoy Poland.


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @dondeeno264 - wotcha growing our lad?


well many different strains from skunk to bagseed


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 7, 2016)

First thing young grasshopper, get your environment dialled in
28 on
23 off


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 7, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> First thing young grasshopper, get your environment dialled in
> 28 on
> 23 off


Didn't realise you knew how to grow I know your a boss in chatting shit.


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Didn't realise you knew how to grow I know your a boss in chatting shit.


true..


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

well i could use some advice


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 7, 2016)

Where's thread head grower thc247 ?


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 7, 2016)

dondeeno264 said:


> well i could use some advice


There's a few lads in here with good advice, im sure they'll be along soon to help you out, what method/style of growing do you do? (Coco,soil,dwc,nft)?


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 7, 2016)

2 lads on bikes pushing 300kms.kinda think he might have modded his speedo for effect and ran the film a bit but still looks mental fast
@zeddd you might dig this


https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/13612684_1156996967696734_428207423_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjM1NCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoicWZfNDAwd19jcmZfMjdfbWFpbl8zLjBfcDFoY212NGFfc2QifQ==&rl=354&vabr=197&oh=6845b518387e38e4a3bd27e223d74524&oe=57808FF5


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> 2 lads on bikes pushing 300kms.kinda think he might have modded his speedo for effect and ran the film a bit but still looks mental fast
> @zeddd you might dig this
> 
> 
> https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/13612684_1156996967696734_428207423_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjM1NCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoicWZfNDAwd19jcmZfMjdfbWFpbl8zLjBfcDFoY212NGFfc2QifQ==&rl=354&vabr=197&oh=6845b518387e38e4a3bd27e223d74524&oe=57808FF5


Fuck me ..I wouldn't have the bollox or the reactions for that


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2016)

Felt sick just watching it lol...


----------



## makka (Jul 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> 2 lads on bikes pushing 300kms.kinda think he might have modded his speedo for effect and ran the film a bit but still looks mental fast
> @zeddd you might dig this
> 
> 
> https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.1790-2/13612684_1156996967696734_428207423_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjM1NCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoicWZfNDAwd19jcmZfMjdfbWFpbl8zLjBfcDFoY212NGFfc2QifQ==&rl=354&vabr=197&oh=6845b518387e38e4a3bd27e223d74524&oe=57808FF5


Got mi adrenaline pumping that lol
Not got the balls for that me one error n yer a gonna!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2016)

Ive shit better


----------



## justsmokedope (Jul 7, 2016)

This is prob a thick question but I have a health looking new seedling but I accidentally half snapped its thin stalk if I just chop it off and put in clonex will it root or should I leave it or try to tape it round the snap or something


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2016)

justsmokedope said:


> This is prob a thick question but I have a health looking new seedling but I accidentally half snapped its thin stalk if I just chop it off and put in clonex will it root or should I leave it or try to tape it round the snap or something


 have you done that break below the first little runty leaves?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 7, 2016)

Fckn well on now ha


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

buck made it clear he didn't grow that.he attributed it to the actual grower when asked.


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

the herb looks like outdoor shit i also do grow outdoor caribbean sun produces some loud shit


----------



## dondeeno264 (Jul 7, 2016)

lol damn whats the strain


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

the breeder said it was outdoors-shoreline grown by someone other than him.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 7, 2016)

New to this thread, are you's on about unclebuck?...........I had nearly had an argument with him, but realised after 3 posts he was just a wind up merchant and nowt else............I think everyone on here's had a 'do' with him, verbally , pmsl. It seems he does his job well


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2016)

hey abe buck is big enough to fight his own corner, he is a wrongun to this thread, when in Rome




be british lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 7, 2016)

dondeeno264 said:


> lol damn whats the strain


I asked buck to show me some weed he grew and he posted that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

another on ignore


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

Still. Not sure what time zone im in but it's 5 am and and I have work at 10


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

A big warm welcome back to work for the infamous @Don Gin and Ton.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Still. Not sure what time zone im in but it's 5 am and and I have work at 10


I've just got in from work ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 7, 2016)

Another hard night on the marmite motorway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

Having a weak brew 8 or so xanax and falling akip. When I get through wayward pines.

@abe I know some of the lads think ya sound, self included for a sherman but why do you give that meddicunt the time of day. He's pure heed the ball man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've just got in from work ffs


I'd say cano and half dozen cowies but then I am on the bad boy list so.... Then again I'm single so fuck it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

@DST and the rest you lads there's been few very stand amazing performances Italy fucked. up for except the upsets cratio etc honest ze Germans tonight mind


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2016)

just trying to make a joke ere n there sans memes, without gettin into a scuffle wit anyone, been a long road. the heck hap to mastergrwr? hope the lad didn't get knock, he's aight. haven't seen lax much late either. cheers.. friday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

appreciate the welcome mine it's been nice in the sun!


abe supercro said:


> A big warm welcome back to work for the infamous @Don Gin and Ton.


i'm not infamous i'm nefarious haha it's being great being back sad being gonr

sammy's lady had bambi venison. awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> just trying to make a joke ere n there sans memes, without gettin into a scuffle wit anyone, been a long road. the heck hap to mastergrwr? hope the lad didn't get knock, he's aight. haven't seen lax much late either. cheers.. friday


sounds like you do well, post pics and how you grow nutes ,pics of you grow and samples.

if i see medicuntt with our gear hhahhah you're in trouble. mind he could put time into the time effort into finding his keepers and buying packs. cray, cray no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> id wager he's never tasted gg4 or S1 i honestly don't care.
> 
> , without gettin into a scuffle wit anyone, been a long road. the heck hap to mastergrwr? hope the lad didn't get knock, he's aight. haven't seen lax much late either. cheers.. friday


MG I spoke to sambo and if looking 50/50 though it's bagged so knows, shitter either needs to move house pronto

lax is good well hahahaha


----------



## justsmokedope (Jul 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> have you done that break below the first little runty leaves?


Yes but it's right were it comes out if the jiffy pellet has a supper long stalk then those first group of leaves it still seems quite alive though


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 8, 2016)

justsmokedope said:


> Yes but it's right were it comes out if the jiffy pellet has a supper long stalk then those first group of leaves it still seems quite alive though


Get a solo cup with your medium in it and bury the plug towards the bottom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hey abe buck is big enough to fight his own corner, he is a wrongun to this thread, when in Rome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do love windin' the puuurlitalyanks lol


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @DST and the rest you lads there's been few very stand amazing performances Italy fucked. up for except the upsets cratio etc honest ze Germans tonight mind


Pretty poor competition on the whole....Portugal, one of the worst teams I have seen in the competition are in the final. I think they only won about 2 games, lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd say cano and half dozen cowies but then I am on the bad boy list so.... Then again I'm single so fuck it


Now I've just got up and got to be at work again at five ffs working nights is shite. I think I'll be seeing the vending machine tomorrow night lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Now I've just got up and got to be at work again at five ffs working nights is shite. I think I'll be seeing the vending machine tomorrow night lol


 with your growing skills im surprised you work man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2016)

just been cleaning my bike chain, need to degrease the patio b4 mrs comes home


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> with your growing skills im surprised you work man


I've always worked. You need a legitimate income. 
It's not my skill. The plants do all the work. I just pick the plants that work the hardest lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 8, 2016)

That gorilla glue has got some stretch. It's got four inches growth overnight


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm all good fuckers, keeping low till this shits dealt with, don't need them getting anymore on me than they already have. Still reading this like the daily newspaper tho and I will be back.....fuck even abes concerned lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2016)

Good to see you Mg !!! Can't keep a good man down .


----------



## makka (Jul 8, 2016)

hapnin lads havin a few vodys here, well on second bottle actually lol which isnt like me but fk it im always the straight head haha well thats my excuse tnight anyway lol

whats you all up to on this lovely night?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 8, 2016)

makka said:


> hapnin lads havin a few vodys here, well on second bottle actually lol which isnt like me but fk it im always the straight head haha well thats my excuse tnight anyway lol
> 
> whats you all up to on this lovely night?


Working ffs but you are right it is a lovely evening.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 8, 2016)

Morning lads


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 9, 2016)

Any of you guys up in the loft?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Any of you guys up in the loft?


Think there's a few loft growers on here, what do you want to know ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Any of you guys up in the loft?


Yep. What do you need to know?


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Yep. What do you need to know?


Did you build a room using plasterboard or are you in a tent? I'm trying to work out which would be easier,? I have grown in the loft before but that was all boarded out ready, I have since moved house and want to get going ASAP.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Did you build a room using plasterboard or are you in a tent? I'm trying to work out which would be easier,? I have grown in the loft before but that was all boarded out ready, I have since moved house and want to get going ASAP.


I cut 3 beams down & put tent in loft when I did a loft grow, easier to maintain & clear out if need be m8 .


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I cut 3 beams down & put tent in loft when I did a loft grow, easier to maintain & clear out if need be m8 .


Thanks, did you use any insulation around the tent to disguise the heat?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Thanks, did you use any insulation around the tent to disguise the heat?


No m8, just the tent ,had 2 600w in there , don't worry about all that helecopter pir shizz !


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 9, 2016)

Phew was thinking I'd have to go buy a load of insulation to cover it, like I say the last house we had the loft was boarded and insulated everywhere so I didn't worry about it but this house doesn't have anything so I was just a bit concerned thats all.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2016)

I insulated inbetween the rafters then plasterboarded the whole loft then built a room out of kingspan and timber with a door into it. 
But if there is room just put a tent in. That's what I would've done if my loft was big enough for a tent. They are just so much easier than having to fuck about building a room and insulating the roof. If you vent outside or out of the loft into the house the heat won't build up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2016)

How many fucking noobs?


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I insulated inbetween the rafters then plasterboarded the whole loft then built a room out of kingspan and timber with a door into it.
> But if there is room just put a tent in. That's what I would've done if my loft was big enough for a tent. They are just so much easier than having to fuck about building a room and insulating the roof. If you vent outside or out of the loft into the house the heat won't build up.


Thanks


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many fucking noobs?


Many m8


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How many fucking noobs?


 how s it going man?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

makka said:


> hapnin lads havin a few vodys here, well on second bottle actually lol which isnt like me but fk it im always the straight head haha well thats my excuse tnight anyway lol
> 
> whats you all up to on this lovely night?


pink Floyd, gin, schwagg vape


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how s it going man?



Not too bad mate, steady away.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not too bad mate, steady away.


 good to see you mate


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not too bad mate, steady away.


I was thinking about your previous post re the big grow, hope it works out man if you go for it,


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2016)

It's all about love & £ mate .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> It's all about love & £ mate .


 fuk you are right, ide have love over money any day , ive had both


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

called a brass


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> called a brass


Love for money lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Love for money lol


 long time ago an old friend asked me, "when was the last time you paid for sex?", I replied "when was the last time you didn't pay for sex" no such thing as a free shag


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> long time ago an old friend asked me, "when was the last time you paid for sex?", I replied "when was the last time you didn't pay for sex" no such thing as a free shag


True. A brass is probably the cheapest shag you can get if you break down the costs involved. Even a one night stand ain't cheap once you've paid for the antibiotics and petrol to get to the clap clinic plus the time it takes to comb the crabs out of your pubes.


----------



## limonene (Jul 10, 2016)

A brass is just a bird with an honest upfront pricing policy. So I've been told, I'm still a virgin.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 10, 2016)

limonene said:


> A brass is just a bird with an honest upfront pricing policy. So I've been told, I'm still a virgin.



...me too


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2016)

Has anyone got any pics of the gorilla glue? Just so I can see what to expect. It's stretching like fuck which I think is meant to happen but I just put in a small tester plant and it's two weeks behind the exo and it was a third of the size of the exo were at the start of flowering and now it's taller than the exo. 
When does it stop stretching? It's two weeks tomorrow


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Has anyone got any pics of the gorilla glue? Just so I can see what to expect. It's stretching like fuck which I think is meant to happen but I just put in a small tester plant and it's two weeks behind the exo and it was a third of the size of the exo were at the start of flowering and now it's taller than the exo.
> When does it stop stretching? It's two weeks tomorrow


around 2 weeks mines stopped (or seems to have). but then I am growing the shady gg4 cut from poundstretchers according to some, so fuk knows.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

had a sample of that glue fuck me if thats the poundstretcher one i reckon the marks n sparks version would put me in a coma lol was some seriously lovely gear.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

DST said:


> around 2 weeks mines stopped (or seems to have). but then I am growing the shady gg4 cut from poundstretchers according to some, so fuk knows.


Interesting chat going on about Gg in the clone only thread atm re: dud branches/less frosty expressions of the pheno etc


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

gldn gonz (grn crk X gdp father) haz resin potential, first seed aok. went into flower w organic mix kinda high nitro (leaf cupping). this plant is not inzone -stretched petioles, back behind socket w wall reflection and indirect light. it's compact and fast indy. w some of the lemon-scent and leaf traits of mother, cut-only golden goat.
 
few more wks.


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

Morning people
Full breaky on the cards this morn I think


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh yes, my new trainers are edging ever closer lol

Koeln, Germany

11/07/2016 10:07 Departure Scan
Koeln, Germany 10/07/2016 22:09 Import Scan

10/07/2016 20:36 Import Scan

10/07/2016 20:26 Import Scan
Mumbai, India 10/07/2016 16:50 Departure Scan

10/07/2016 11:57 Arrival Scan
Samutprakarn, Thailand 10/07/2016 8:55 Departure Scan
Ho Chi Minh, Viet Nam 09/07/2016 20:02 Departure Scan

09/07/2016 15:00 Origin Scan
Viet Nam 09/07/2016 1:47 Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 11, 2016)

whats best thing to use for thrips


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

Spinosad. Captain Jacks or Monterey


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> whats best thing to use for thrips


Anything Pyrethin based as far as im aware


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 11, 2016)

think this will do the job then https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pyrethrum-100ml-THRIPS-BLACK-GREEN/dp/B00JHMDTPU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468236316&sr=8-1&keywords=pyrethrum+spray


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Spinosad. Captain Jacks or Monterey


cant get . Captain Jacks Spinosad or Monterey over here m8


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> cant get . Captain Jacks Spinosad or Monterey over here m8


perhaps there's another company that has spinosad. it's the least caustic, as it's a bacterium. seems to work for everyone


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

DST said:


> around 2 weeks mines stopped (or seems to have). but then I am growing the shady gg4 cut from poundstretchers according to some, so fuk knows.


I would imagine we are growing the same cut. I didn't know that there was doubt over its legitimacy. If it comes out good I couldn't care less. Good bud is good bud and that's that. I've never heard a bad word about this cut other than its too strong for a wake and bake. 
I've been googling pictures of it and from what I've seen from mine it looks identical. It's got wrinkley twisted leaves in veg and long node spacing and the colouring looks to be bang on too with the bright pink leaf stems. 
I haven't seen any flowering pics of this exact cut though. 
Who has said its snide and have they grown both? 
If I like it I'll keep it if I don't like it I won't simple as that. But it's not really practial for my space with its stretching tendencies. 
It's the first thing I've grown other than Livers and cheese for quite a while so it'll be a welcome change.


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I would imagine we are growing the same cut. I didn't know that there was doubt over its legitimacy. If it comes out good I couldn't care less. Good bud is good bud and that's that. I've never heard a bad word about this cut other than its too strong for a wake and bake.
> I've been googling pictures of it and from what I've seen from mine it looks identical. It's got wrinkley twisted leaves in veg and long node spacing and the colouring looks to be bang on too with the bright pink leaf stems.
> I haven't seen any flowering pics of this exact cut though.
> Who has said its snide and have they grown both?
> ...


The cut is legit as far as I'm aware it was a very trusted member of uk thread who brought it here and he got it off a friend from the states that's as much I know Oscar m8


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

On another note lemon skunk is bulking up now nicely
 
 

And the Exo both are in coco 
 

Liking the coco for my Percy tbh gonna keep running it in my tent for the foreseeable


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Anything Pyrethin based as far as im aware


ah just found some killermite should do the trick


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I would imagine we are growing the same cut. I didn't know that there was doubt over its legitimacy. If it comes out good I couldn't care less. Good bud is good bud and that's that. I've never heard a bad word about this cut other than its too strong for a wake and bake.
> I've been googling pictures of it and from what I've seen from mine it looks identical. It's got wrinkley twisted leaves in veg and long node spacing and the colouring looks to be bang on too with the bright pink leaf stems.
> I haven't seen any flowering pics of this exact cut though.
> Who has said its snide and have they grown both?
> ...


I was only joking, 
The local thread idiot who will not be named for fear of him dribbling more inane dribble cast unfounded doubts (he was being a throbber basically). And yes, we'll have the saem cut, the gg4


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah just found some killermite should do the trick


Be careful with pyrethrin, they build up a quick resistance to that.

This will destroy them no doubts, it's not a pesticide, it's an organic wash. It also feeds your plants


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh yes, my new trainers are edging ever closer lol
> 
> Koeln, Germany
> 
> ...


Lol they really have been halfway around the world before u gettem!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Be careful with pyrethrin, they build up a quick resistance to that.
> 
> This will destroy them no doubts, it's not a pesticide, it's an organic wash. It also feeds your plants


this the stuff i already have it will work wont it or would u say get this stuff u just said ?

i brought that killermite for £60 and never used it lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

makka said:


> The cut is legit as far as I'm aware it was a very trusted member of uk thread who brought it here and he got it off a friend from the states that's as much I know Oscar m8


Let's not spread more bullshit on this thread.
The so called trusted member was banned for trying to sell the cut and to top it all the said cut suddenly turned from an S1 into the real deal lol
The cuts got some bad karma imo, look at Mg and I'm sure josie would be proud.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

Utter waffle.


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

I've just cropped it and it was good. Got 2 more for the next run. It ticks all the boxes that gg4 is meant to tick.


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

He doesn't know his head from his that lad!


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Let's not spread more bullshit on this thread.
> The so called trusted member was banned for trying to sell the cut and to top it all the said cut suddenly turned from an S1 into the real deal lol
> The cuts got some bad karma imo, look at Mg and I'm sure josie would be proud.


i don't know you and I'm not looking for an argument but not one word of that is true.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Lol they really have been halfway around the world before u gettem!


lol yup, on way to here from the Nike factory in vietnam it seems lol, I thought they would have made them a bit closer instead of shipping em halfway round the world lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> i don't know you and I'm not looking for an argument but not one word of that is true.


Just one of the site trolls, complete fucktard, feel free to have at him as you please lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> i don't know you and I'm not looking for an argument but not one word of that is true.


It's all here in this thread unless the mods have deleted it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Let's not spread more bullshit on this thread.
> The so called trusted member was banned for trying to sell the cut and to top it all the said cut suddenly turned from an S1 into the real deal lol
> The cuts got some bad karma imo, look at Mg and I'm sure josie would be proud.


Have you grown it? What makes you so certain it's not what it's meant to be. I was given it not sold it.


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> It's all here in this thread unless the mods have deleted it


all i know is the guy who gave me the gg4 did question its legitimacy, someone reached out to the originator of gg4 and showed him some pics. He said it could well be, the main thing is whether it needs loads of support, the s1 doesn't and the original does. This gg4 we have needs lots of support. Only way to tell for sure is to grow this clone we have alongside a verified clone but i have a feeling they will be identical. And if not well who really cares. I prefer my amnesia haze to the gg4 anyway.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 11, 2016)

Does this mean the gg I just ordered probably isn't gg or am I missing the point, don't wanna cause a scene I know it's a touchy subject in this thread..


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Does this mean the gg I just ordered probably isn't gg or am I missing the point, don't wanna cause a scene I know it's a touchy subject in this thread..


If it's seed then it isn't


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 11, 2016)

makka said:


> If it's seed then it isn't


Oh ok thanks makka


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> all i know is the guy who gave me the gg4 did question its legitimacy, someone reached out to the originator of gg4 and showed him some pics. He said it could well be, the main thing is whether it needs loads of support, the s1 doesn't and the original does. This gg4 we have needs lots of support. Only way to tell for sure is to grow this clone we have alongside a verified clone but i have a feeling they will be identical. And if not well who really cares. I prefer my amnesia haze to the gg4 anyway.


Love the Amos my self is it the 10 weeker I've heard about? Core cut or something?


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Love the Amos my self is it the 10 weeker I've heard about? Core cut or something?


yes thats the one - she's my number 1!


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

Reason I never bothered to grow it my self was the flowering times man 13 weeks! I ain't got the patience for that lol love the strain tho smoke the import stuff regularly


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> all i know is the guy who gave me the gg4 did question its legitimacy, someone reached out to the originator of gg4 and showed him some pics. He said it could well be, the main thing is whether it needs loads of support, the s1 doesn't and the original does. This gg4 we have needs lots of support. Only way to tell for sure is to grow this clone we have alongside a verified clone but i have a feeling they will be identical. And if not well who really cares. I prefer my amnesia haze to the gg4 anyway.


When I first came on this thread all the lads were growing Christmas trees with stakes and all they had was a ghs or big budda cheese lol. They'd never even heard of the glue let alone the brightside cut.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> the brightside cut.


brightside?


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Reason I never bothered to grow it my self was the flowering times man 13 weeks! I ain't got the patience for that lol love the strain tho smoke the import stuff regularly


The core cut is ready in 10 but u can run her on 11/13 and take her in 9


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> When I first came on this thread all the lads were growing Christmas trees with stakes and all they had was a ghs or big budda cheese lol. They'd never even heard of the glue let alone the brightside cut.


You must have felt like a god


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> The core cut is ready in 10 but u can run her on 11/13 and take her in 9


Is she breed of yours? 
I seen a few pics and it looks nice man hopefully I can lay my hands on it when I got room am chocka atm lol


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Is she breed of yours?
> I seen a few pics and it looks nice man hopefully I can lay my hands on it when I got room am chocka atm lol


oh no i was given her about 2-3 years ago. I think she is from a seed found in some ssh. According to the internet which is rarely wrong.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> When I first came on this thread all the lads were growing Christmas trees with stakes and all they had was a ghs or big budda cheese lol. They'd never even heard of the glue let alone the brightside cut.


Now I'm confused. It says you've only been a member of this site since May last year. 
So is my exo cut fake too?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> brightside?


Honestly abe, I thought you were a weed nerd, uk clone only cheese


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Now I'm confused. It says you've only been a member of this site since May last year.
> So is my exo cut fake too?


You tell me, mine went in the bin years ago


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> You tell me, mine went in the bin years ago


What do you grow then? 
From the way you go on it will be superior to what anyone else is growing I would think


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What do you grow then?
> From the way you go on it will be superior to what anyone else is growing I would think


I'm just the best cash cropper on the thread oscar


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 11, 2016)

Keep calm oscar
The clone bandit has the original


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2016)

Fed on unicorn shite organic bubble tea no doubt lol


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I'm just the best cash cropper on the thread oscar


Lol I've just sussed who you are. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2016)

Just put him ignore like rest of us Osc keyboard warrior


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> brightside?


Aye. He's no the brightest that's for sure.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Lol I've just sussed who you are. It all makes sense now.


He wears a different sock in this place to the other place lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I'm just the best cash cropper on the thread oscar


Modest too. Pics to back that up?
If you're only doing it for cash I would think your end product is "commercial" at best then. You carry on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2016)

fuck me i barely remember to match socks. you lot are like blood hounds haha


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm just a fat lazy stoner who loves to grow .


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What do you grow then?


either he doesn't grow or he's deep-cover posing as blessed subnormal


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2016)

recon Theresa may will decrim weed?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 11, 2016)

Like fuck she will ! Sour faced dragon !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2016)

Fucking lizardmen everywhere, well sturgeon might be a merdike but i don't know the physiology.


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> recon Theresa may will decrim weed?


Definitely not. She is one of the major supporters of the snoopers charter. She will introduce laws that will allow the government to get right up in your shit. 
Only party making serious noises about weed is the lib dems


----------



## budman111 (Jul 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> recon Theresa may will decrim weed?


The complete opposite, I am sure it was her that wanted a bigger fine for pot users a few years back.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> recon Theresa may will decrim weed?


She is more likely to ban everything possible relating to it knowing her


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2016)

im hopeful, but im also wasted


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

who is medicunt?

2/1 mainliner
3/1 merlot
8/1 abe

???

mainliner is my guess anyway.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who is medicunt?
> 
> 2/1 mainliner
> 3/1 merlot
> ...


Chedz.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im hopeful, but im also wasted


Ain't looking good from what these lads is saying


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)




Mastergrow said:


> Chedz.....


howdy geezer you could well be right there mg didnt think of him, spelling abit to good tho and chedz would get wrecked at night n speak brummie like.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 
> 
> 
> howdy geezer you could well be right there mg didnt think of him, spelling abit to good tho and chedz would get wrecked at night n speak brummie like.


Aye he's putting it on lo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it ain't merlot, abe could be having us on. This medicunt so full of fucking shit tho its unbelievable lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye he's putting it on lo


deffo some1 with alot of knowledge of the thread could be him just dunno, only person i no off he owed too was ic3 dunno why he fucked off in the first place,

u been watching the euros what a bore carnt beleive fucking Portugal won it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> deffo some1 with alot of knowledge of the thread could be him just dunno, only person i no off he owed too was ic3 dunno why he fucked off in the first place,
> 
> u been watching the euros what a bore carnt beleive fucking Portugal won it.


Aye who cares anyway, Billy no m8s. 
Aye been watching the euros, actually felt a bit sorry for Ronaldo. What about fucking Iceland, showed them all up


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who is medicunt?
> 
> 2/1 mainliner
> 3/1 merlot
> ...


merlot for my money, rolli for an outside bet


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

lol none of the above


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Chedz.....


 not manic enough imo


----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2016)

could be Adolf returned


----------



## makka (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who is medicunt?
> 
> 2/1 mainliner
> 3/1 merlot
> ...


Lol at different points I've thought all 3!


Mastergrow said:


> Aye who cares anyway, Billy no m8s.
> Aye been watching the euros, actually felt a bit sorry for Ronaldo. What about fucking Iceland, showed them all up


Good to see u about mg


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 11, 2016)

some ask why the thread has quiet periods, that's because some have died untimely, others burnt out or got flesh rotting disease, others have been busted, hic


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who is medicunt?
> 
> 2/1 mainliner
> 3/1 merlot
> ...


my bet is medicunt=merlot=abe=mainliner


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> some ask why the thread has quiet periods, that's because some have died untimely, others burnt out or got flesh rotting disease, others have been busted, hic


for me mate this thread just brings out the worst lol made some proper friends on here and got up most respect for many but i just wana get wrecked when im posting lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> my bet is medicunt=merlot=abe=mainliner


i dont see it sae they post alot in toke n talk n read alot different.

i reckon mainliner aka bradberry or his many other names.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

anyone no what come of the police report of kodis death? dont believe billy is dead but kodi the poor fuck was just a kid....


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

i know one guy who always says he's the biggest cash cropper yet always posts pictures of livers under 2 lights in a walk in wardrobe. No serious cash cropper ever says he is a cash cropper.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> for me mate this thread just brings out the worst lol made some proper friends on here and got up most respect for many but i just wana get wrecked when im posting lol


I've only been posting on this thread for a few weeks and I've got wrecked a few times lol 
But I'm on nights now ffs so that a thing of the past. 
I might have an appointment with the vending machine this Saturday though lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've only been posting on this thread for a few weeks and I've got wrecked a few times lol
> But I'm on nights now ffs so that a thing of the past.
> I might have an appointment with the vending machine this Saturday though lol


im a gram of proper and half bottle of vods down already, hence me posting and hence why i try stay away nowdays lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> i know one guy who always says he's the biggest cash cropper yet always posts pictures of livers under 2 lights in a walk in wardrobe. No serious cash cropper ever says he is a cash cropper.


you dont have to have a factory to be a cash cropper? i was at it yrs n yrs and always sold 95% of me yield yet never run more than 4 lights....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> im a gram of proper and half bottle of vods down already, hence me posting and hence why i try stay away nowdays lol


One night I blasted through a load of silver bars and big square blue facebooks and loads of Valium and carried on through the next day and a night out at a gastro pub with the inlaws lol 
There was a massive vending machine in my front room for quite a while and people sitting next to me whispering then I had great big dinosaur hands and when my mrs got up at seven I told her "it's not my fault the pizza is late" and shook her head and told me to go to bed which I did but I'd just dropped another bar and a load of Valium. I passed out for an hour then woke up like a boss eyed moron and just carried on lol


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you dont have to have a factory to be a cash cropper? i was at it yrs n yrs and always sold 95% of me yield yet never run more than 4 lights....


Yeah i suppose you are right. Thing is I've known some serious cash croppers and not one of them would ever call themselves that. Its a bit of a pretentious title to impress hobby growers.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> One night I blasted through a load of silver bars and big square blue facebooks and loads of Valium and carried on through the next day and a night out at a gastro pub with the inlaws lol
> There was a massive vending machine in my front room for quite a while and people sitting next to me whispering then I had great big dinosaur hands and when my mrs got up at seven I told her "it's not my fault the pizza is late" and shook her head and told me to go to bed which I did but I'd just dropped another bar and a load of Valium. I passed out for an hour then woke up like a boss eyed moron and just carried on lol


my last major bumble sesh me and a old member fingerz munched 15 of the original purple batteries, he passed out and smashed his nut in bad and it took me 3months of mental fuckd ness to recover, carnt handle the pills nemore oscar they send me nuts well more nuts than i already am....lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah i suppose you are right. Thing is I've known some serious cash croppers and not one of them would ever call themselves that. Its a bit of a pretentious title to impress hobby growers.


i dunno mate, i would have considerd meself a cash cropper i didnt grow it to smoke just for the cash?


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i dunno mate, i would have considerd meself a cash cropper i didnt grow it to smoke just for the cash?


i do agree with you in theory but to me a cash cropper implies a certain volume of cash! If i pop a 25w led light in my khazi grow an eighth and sell it all does that make me a cash cropper?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> i do agree with you in theory but to me a cash cropper implies a certain volume of cash! If i pop a 25w led light in my khazi grow an eighth and sell it all does that make me a cash cropper?


fair play u got a point, but just 4 lights running a 8wk strain on a short veg you can pull a decent yearly wage?


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fair play u got a point, but just 4 lights running a 8wk strain on a short veg you can pull a decent yearly wage?


definitely and yeah u would be a cash cropper its true lol. Just for me personally it implies something a bit larger in scale. Ive grown for 20 years and have been a cash cropper at times in my life but id never have actually called myself a cash cropper at any point if that makes ANY sense.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> definitely and yeah u would be a cash cropper its true lol. Just for me personally it implies something a bit larger in scale. Ive grown for 20 years and have been a cash cropper at times in my life but id never have actually called myself a cash cropper at any point if that makes ANY sense.


i hear what ya saying, i wish id had the bollax and the location to be a real cash cropper but i didnt mate either have the gonads to go for it or the location, i been on this site since 2008 limonene and i no alot of the vets well, theres deffo a few real cash croppers about but of course they just ''hobby'' growers lmao wink wink lol


----------



## limonene (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i hear what ya saying, i wish id had the bollax and the location to be a real cash cropper but i didnt mate either have the gonads to go for it or the location, i been on this site since 2008 limonene and i no alot of the vets well, theres deffo a few real cash croppers about but of course they just ''hobby'' growers lmao wink wink lol


Yeah theres some yanks on Ig who are redefining the term cash cropper lol. Must be a beautiful sight to see a warehouse full of stickiness every day for your job.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah theres some yanks on Ig who are redefining the term cash cropper lol. Must be a beautiful sight to see a warehouse full of stickiness every day for your job.


would be nice hay.... 

im retired nowdays but fuck that would be a sweet job, personally dont ever think we will see any legal ness in this country any time soon and also i dont really agree with all the medical shite, diamorphine helps alot of people medically should we make smack legal aswel? not saying weed dont help some but its still a drug and ive seen plenty fucked up from weed alone.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

running out of mixer baz need help lolol shops well shut now....


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who is medicunt?
> 
> 2/1 mainliner
> 3/1 merlot
> ...


as I've all 3 blocked i couldn't give a fuck. i've better things to do than worry which prick is trying to troll us for gg4 cuts lol

I reckon chedz is back inside tbf


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> who is medicunt?
> 
> 2/1 mainliner
> 3/1 merlot
> ...


lol figured i'd make the usual suspect list. i'm grateful the odds are very low heh. first two guesses r good, but i imagine there are one or two other unnamed wildcards.

For now, I'll wager merlot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> screw you back @Don Gin and Ton. i even bought some of ye beans you twat.


I only blocked you to wind you up man hahah. who doesn't read all the 'show blocked comments' for a bubble!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

could murder a nice steak n eggs for breaky....


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

cut that shit out don. ill pop these sour cherry one day and i don't want any regrets


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

or a bacon,sausage,mushroom n cheese french stick hmmmmmm


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ur makin me hungry blood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

oh fuck off i've nowt in the house. pint of coffee it is then...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

could be a greggs bacon butty and a latte for a couple of squid on the way in mind haha


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

bogus sour cherry seeds being passed off as legit. genuine article must be som good shit


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

i had neither, ended up a grab bag of cheese of onion lol


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> or a bacon,sausage,mushroom n cheese french stick hmmmmmm


Greasy spoon for me this morning then buy 1 get 1 free at the chippy for dinner I love tuesdays


----------



## makka (Jul 12, 2016)

Just grabbed a coffee from cafe not feeling food yet need a spliff 1st lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> go lick hemlocks bullet. his seeds were so ropey i was picking the good ones out to send, the second batch, the re work BB did which is the pheno everyone is loving now was pulled at his request.
> 
> Better, more uniform, not legit genetics, bogus haaha whatevs ( barring the C4 we gifted him the genetics)
> 
> ...


you can dish a lil, but lord halp you when yas get it in return. make up your mind don, who are you better than today? nobody ya douche!


You've been two-faced w me on and off since i've been on this thread. cool your jets @Don Gin and Ton i hadn't heard anything neg about the sour cherry but i do own a package, thanks for the heads up if it's bunk. Think ill wind you up for a bit, certainly earned it ya cunt.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> my bet is medicunt=merlot=abe=mainliner


While I'm at it, @R1b3n4 you can't be that thick.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> While I'm at it, @R1b3n4 you can't be that thick.


I wouldn't take bets on it


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> bogus sour cherry seeds being passed off as legit. genuine article must be som good shit


Abe, comments like that are as childish as the other child on this thread. The original Sour Cherry seeds sent out where done by Hemlock. F1's. There were a lot of different phenos in there, I know, I grew enough of them. There was about a 3 in 1, maybe slightly more of a chance of getting colour in the pheno and a sour cherry flavour. I made the F2's which were a cross of a purple sour male and a purple female, which is far more representative of the strain that is pictured. If you got a pack of those, call them Sour Grapes for all I care. It's a more developed strain that is all. Or spell it like Sour Cherries, who the fuk cares. We give em out as freebies if anyone asks for them. Sour Cherry, old news, get with it.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

Lads, this is the uk growers thread, not the pollen chuckers thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you can dish a lil, but lord halp you when yas get it in return. make up your mind don, who are you better than today? nobody ya douche!
> 
> 
> You've been two-faced w me on and off since i've been on this thread. cool your jets @Don Gin and Ton i hadn't heard anything neg about the sour cherry but i do own a package, thanks for the heads up if it's bunk. Think ill wind you up for a bit, certainly earned it ya cunt.


My mind is firmly made up. You're a tosser. 

trying to be better, than who? Aye I'm trying real hard buddy. I gave you the time of day as the lads seem to think you aren't a complete bellend. Now you'll get no replies, I have better things to do.

we put a lot of work and coin into this and when folks bad mouth the end product without knowing the story I tend to get a little pissy, sorry if I upset your feelings.

PS feel free to buy more seeds to not grow!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

SPAM


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I wouldn't take bets on it


You notice how when you open your trap medi/merlot, everyone gets on my case? 

thanks guys, thanks a fkn lot!


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Don't scold me, until you check you're mates stupid fleckin games. THAT shit is childish.
> 
> Now I'll read your post. thank you for your explanation of the sour cherry in advance. I'm unaware of the whole story and have invested in the beans already.


I'll scold who I wish, we are all adults, I am not here to monitor other peoples posts, but if someone says something that I am involved in then I am going to say my piece. No one is sending anything bogus out, so why do you have to try and start a wind up......like I say, childish Abe. If you can't see that then fine, move on and we'll agree to ignore each other. No skin off my nose.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You notice how when you open your trap medi/merlot, everyone gets on my case?
> 
> thanks guys, thanks a fkn lot!


I'm thinking of promoting you to thread head grower after the recent incident with young pompey of him seeding out the shed.
Thc247 hasn't been sighted since


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

DST said:


> I'll scold who I wish, we are all adults, I am not here to monitor other peoples posts, but if someone says something that I am involved in then I am going to say my piece. No one is sending anything bogus out, so why do you have to try and start a wind up......like I say, childish Abe. If you can't see that then fine, move on and we'll agree to ignore each other. No skin off my nose.


I have no problem with you but it'd be nice if you were more objective about your mates uneccesary bully behavior. I'll discuss my sour cherry elephant beans another day.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey @DST im heading the dam in a couple weeks be stayn in the jordaan area any nice coffeeshops out that way ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I have no problem with you but it'd be nice if you were more objective about your mates uneccesary bully behavior. I'll discuss my sour cherry elephant beans another day.


Stick with subcool


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I have no problem with you but it'd be nice if you were more objective about your mates uneccesary bully behavior. I'll discuss my sour cherry elephant beans another day.


I am not a Moderator and Don is his own person, Abe. 

I am quite happy to discuss sc elephant beans or whatever they are called. When I want to discuss something I tend not to start with what appears to be a diss....just saying.



irish4:20 said:


> Hey @DST im heading the dam in a couple weeks be stayn in the jordaan area any nice coffeeshops out that way ?


Hey lad, the coffeeshops imo are all going a bit woo and a bit whey at the moment. It's a real hit or miss sometimes. I am not really frequenting many shops but a friend was just over and spent his whole time doing a tour (he's a hash fiend though). Grey Area is a no brainer, they tend to have at least one nice hard hitter. And sometimes the odd bit of hash that's nice. I think the Boerejongens on the Utrechtsestraat is getting some good stuff in (they had GG4 ice and a few other bits and bobs that were nice) http://www.coffeeshopmenus.org/Boerejonges/Menus/Boerejongens.html . If you are in the Jordaan, take a walk down to De Clerqstraat and visit Cheech and Chongs for Tibisla, and they often have some nice cheap flowers in as well.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey @DST im heading the dam in a couple weeks be stayn in the jordaan area any nice coffeeshops out that way ?


Feel free to give us a shout, always happy to hook up for a quick smoke session.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Feel free to give us a shout, always happy to hook up for a quick smoke session.


Yea will do man il be on me own so be good to meet up for a smoke


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Hey lad, the coffeeshops imo are all going a bit woo and a bit whey at the moment. It's a real hit or miss sometimes. I am not really frequenting many shops but a friend was just over and spent his whole time doing a tour (he's a hash fiend though). Grey Area is a no brainer, they tend to have at least one nice hard hitter. And sometimes the odd bit of hash that's nice. I think the Boerejongens on the Utrechtsestraat is getting some good stuff in (they had GG4 ice and a few other bits and bobs that were nice) http://www.coffeeshopmenus.org/Boerejonges/Menus/Boerejongens.html . If you are in the Jordaan, take a walk down to De Clerqstraat and visit Cheech and Chongs for Tibisla, and they often have some nice cheap flowers in as well.


Cheers man some nice lookin hash on the menu will give it a try... nice to get sum decent hash


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> When I first came on this thread all the lads were growing Christmas trees with stakes and all they had was a ghs or big budda cheese lol. They'd never even heard of the glue let alone the brightside cut.


By the 'Brightside' cut you must mean 'Psychosis'.....................that came from Glenn Jenkins of the Exodus Collective @ Haz Manor in Luton? 




medicropper07 said:


> I'm just the best cash cropper on the thread



You wish. 

It's widely accepted that I consistently grow the largest yielding plants, and by quite a margin.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea will do man il be on me own so be good to meet up for a smoke


Cool. Keep us posted. You can always contact me on the other side through bb email or Don.


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

This thread is so dysfunctional lol
Here is a proper 14 week haze my pal is growing in the middle of the summer - mad bastard


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

Here's some amnesia in a 3m x 3m from last year


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I was thinking about your previous post re the big grow, hope it works out man if you go for it.


Aye I'm going for it, balls to the wall from now on.

I'm aiming for a solid 8k off this next run, with that I can pay for this house I live in and get another premises to fill so then I should be killing it by the end of the year.


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> By the 'Brightside' cut you must mean 'Psychosis'.....................that came from Glenn Jenkins of the Exodus Collective @ Haz Manor in Luton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WhAt do you get on your large yielding plants?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I'm going for it, balls to the wall from now on.
> 
> I'm aiming for a solid 8k off this next run, with that I can pay for this house I live in and get another premises to fill so then I should be killing it by the end of the year.


 lol id love to earn 8k off a run, cant see it happening in my 3x4 tho lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> WhAt do you get on your large yielding plants?


Last JF he did equalled the weight of 17 americans and a pack of werthers original


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Last JF he did equalled the weight of 17 americans and a pack of werthers original






Too funny!


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Last JF he did equalled the weight of 17 americans and a pack of werthers original


Fuck me that's heavy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> Fuck me that's heavy


Huufffffff........AND some!


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

when I used to grow dwc years ago we would get 8k from 1 plant lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Did you ever keep any of those JF beans? As 8k would be a lot easier to achieve with them it seems lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> WhAt do you get on your large yielding plants?


Well I rarely weigh the yield of individual plants but I always throw photos up.

It depends on a few factors, the size of the pot, the strain/pheno, the size of the plant before flower and how much I've been on the ball and dialled shit in.

I've done 10oz from 8L of soil.

I've done 7-8oz out of 8L of coco few times.

I've done a main cola bigger than a 3L bottle of cooking oil.

I've done a main cola bigger than a 4 pint carton of milk.



I do 4-5oz per plant out of 6L of coco after 3 week or so veg as pretty much standard if the strain is capable.

I've usually got a mixed bag in though so rarely grow all the same pheno either.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol id love to earn 8k off a run, cant see it happening in my 3x4 tho lmao


I'm gonna do.....

18 plants in a 2mx1m tent.

3 x 600w cooltubes.

3oz per plant = 54oz

£160 per oz = £8640


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> when I used to grow dwc years ago we would get 8k from 1 plant lol


40oz per plant?


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm gonna do.....
> 
> 18 plants in a 2mx1m tent.
> 
> ...


sounds like a winner, would love to even double my space, annoying being limited to 4-9 plants all the time lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Did you ever keep any of those JF beans? As 8k would be a lot easier to achieve with them it seems lol


No, unfortunately I was in the middle of a mental health crisis and left the reveg plants to die off.

I lost the main one I wanted to keep as a clone last time round though.

Solid golden resin bud and smelled a bit like gingerbread, in the words of Tony Montana it was "real Class A chit". lol


Don had a taste, if he can remember the one, I sent a bit of all the phenos I had.



I have no problem paying the price again for those at some point though, the genetics are unquestionably outstanding.

It's only the feminised ones that are expensive mind, the regs are about £60 or so I think.


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 40oz per plant?
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen.


50+


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> 50+


What kind of wattage per plant out of interest, gotta be in the 2000-5000W range surely?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> 50+


Again, pictures or it didn't happen.



A lot of us are familiar with Heath Robinson and Krustys work.

I certainly know what it takes to grow a 50+ oz plant, you get nuff respect if you can prove it.

If you can't then it's just another 'the one that got away' story.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, unfortunately I was in the middle of a mental health crisis and left the reveg plants to die off.
> 
> I lost the main one I wanted to keep as a clone last time round though.
> 
> ...


what breeder was it from again?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> what breeder was it from again?


Goldenseed


http://www.goldenseed.net/store/product.php?productid=18787&cat=368&page=2


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2016)

£160 an oz york man ur given iit away aint ya or is that the standed price up ur way saying that ill prob have to sell this shit at 160 an oz lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 12, 2016)

good to see ya bk tho m8


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> What kind of wattage per plant out of interest, gotta be in the 2000-5000W range surely?


We used to do 1 plant under 1 600w light and get 24 per plant guaranteed. It was a clone only called g. Yielded like crazy. The 50 ounce plants had 2 600w lights and a fair bit of side light too


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Again, pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was about 10 years ago. Can't and don't need to prove anything. The people on here who know me know I'm not one to bullshit.


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey @DST im heading the dam in a couple weeks be stayn in the jordaan area any nice coffeeshops out that way ?


Grey area is one of my faves. 
1e Hulp and La Tertulia aren't far. Both are kinda locals shop but friendly enough. Get a nice space cake in 1e for the flight home. Paradox as well but not been for few years now.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yea i like grey area but its always jammers and full of yanks ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> £160 an oz york man ur given iit away aint ya or is that the standed price up ur way saying that ill prob have to sell this shit at 160 an oz lol


No mate that's my price and it always has been, sometimes it goes out cheaper if it's not up to par.

This lot I did while my head was fucked has gone out at £140's and I've even sent out for £120's before now.


The standard price in Bradford is £180-£200, my dad lives over Todmorden/Hebden Bridge way and there it's £250-£350

I don't agree with that 'standard price'/'going rate' bullshit, simply the fact that it's green and is called cannabis doesn't automatically make it worth the 'standard price/'going rate' like the vast majority of jokers that have popped up since we've had an explosion of grow shops on every street corner in the country seem to think (I know warehouse growers that punt garbage I would bin or make hash out of).


You don't pay the same price for pub food coke as you do for proper so why should weed be any different?
You don't pay the same price for pub food E's that you do for proper Dutchies so why should weed be any different?



Unfortunately for the ganja consumer the market is flooded with over priced shitty pub food weed and these days folk are all too happy to 'get what they're given', pay the over inflated price and not question it.

Fortunately for me I have brains and skills, my gear is of better quality than the competition for cheaper than the competition.
Business model #1.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

Do you ever get days were big time paranoia sets in ,& your just about to pull the grow for fear of getting a bed in the big house again ??, if it wasn't for sheer desperation mine would be gone !!!....I really should stop watching telly & the po programs


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Do you ever get days were big time paranoia sets in ,& your just about to pull the grow for fear of getting a bed in the big house again ??, if it wasn't for sheer desperation mine would be gone !!!....I really should stop watching telly & the po programs


All part of the fun of the game baz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Do you ever get days were big time paranoia sets in ,& your just about to pull the grow for fear of getting a bed in the big house again ??, if it wasn't for sheer desperation mine would be gone !!!....I really should stop watching telly & the po programs


No.

If I didn't have a Mrs I'd have a lab in the kitchen by now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Mind you, my arse did nip a bit when some silly bastard in the thread took a cop car chase one time after playing too much GTA V and got arrested on his driveway with a load of incriminating texts (including my address) on his phone. 


I was on edge for a few days there.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mind you, my arse did nip a bit when some silly bastard in the thread took a cop car chase one time after playing too much GTA V and got arrested on his driveway with a load of incriminating texts (including my address) on his phone.
> 
> 
> I was on edge for a few days there.


An this is why you use burners n different addresses to where you live/grow lmao.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> An this is why you use burners n different addresses to where you live/grow lmao.....



.................


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

I know this isn't a problem that any of you can help me with but I need to share my dismay.
I've been marooned ffs
I've just enjoyed an enormous shit and when I reached for the bogroll I was met with a cardboard tube.
Looks like my socks will have seen better days. Straight in the wheelie bin with those.
Schoolboy error ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I know this isn't a problem that any of you can help me with but I need to share my dismay.
> I've been marooned ffs
> I've just had enjoyed an enormous shit and when I reached for the bogroll I was met with a cardboard tube.
> Looks like my socks will have seen better days. Straight in the wheelie bin with those.
> Schoolboy error ffs



No shuffling to the towel cupboard with your head between your legs and your arse in the air for a roll then Osc?

Straight run out?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

There is some in the upstairs bog but the stairs would've made matters worse if I'd braved that perilous journey. It would have ended up like cleaning out a marmite pot. 
I sacrificed my socks for the greater good. 
Like I said. Schoolboy error


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Lol, Marmite pot.

Legend.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

I very nearly had the same thing yesterday, thankfully a shout to the missus ended up with her trotting back to me with the last 10 or so squares on the last roll in the house, close call that one, annoying thing was i had to go out in the pissing rain to get more as there now wasnt any in the house straight after a ring burning shit from all the thai food the night before, swear those chillies burn more on the way out than the way in ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

It wasn't too bad really. It wasn't quite like an otter off a river bank but it wasn't a messy one. If I'd got a man caught in the rigging it would've been a disaster


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

So I'm on with sieving over 100L of coco free of roots and mixing with some fresh stuff, bleaching a load of smart pots, disinfecting the tent, filling 18 clean pots with recycled coco.......



and setting up the small clone tent then taking a load of clones......









I swear when women come out with "So what have you done all day?", they think this shit grows it's self.

lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

Thought ya Mrs had fucked off Yorkster ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Thought ya Mrs had fucked off Yorkster ??


No man.

It's amicable for now, as soon as I'm a financially stable position I'm gonna fuck her off though.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

take it she doesn't read the thread then ay


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> take it she doesn't read the thread then ay



No but it makes no difference, she knows exactly how it is.


She could walk out today and I'd just fill the house with plants.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man.
> 
> It's amicable for now, as soon as I'm a financially stable position I'm gonna fuck her off though.


Sounds like we're in a similar boat then ...only mines full of dilldo's & lube


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

tbh, i'd be happy to take even a half arsed woman to go along with less plants. if they don't kill us the electrcity will.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> tbh, i'd be happy to take even a half arsed woman to go along with less plants. if they don't kill us the electrcity will.


I don't know what you mean by that.

Could you rephrase it?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

Just seen Charlie Dimmock on telly, fuck me, she's old & fat now & wears a bra !!! What's the world coming too ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Sounds like we're in a similar boat then ...only mines full of dilldo's & lube


10 years I've been shit on by this woman, I seriously don't give a fuck any more.

I've had my fair share of weirdo women that have done me wrong but this one's proper changed me, it's gonna be a long time before I trust a bird again after this one, my head's in a proper strange place.



I can see me throwing wild partys and jumping balls deep into young bimbo sluts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> id rather have less work and more woman, yorkshire. and when your leccy creeps towards 4 digits (some days) it only feels like the grass may be greener on the other side.



Bollocks to that, leccy pays for it's self.

Besides I wanna take over the fucking world man, where's your ambition? lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

_hustle is sold separately_


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> _hustle is sold separately_


Exactly!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Just seen Charlie Dimmock on telly, fuck me, she's old & fat now & wears a bra !!! What's the world coming too ?



I'll openly admit to knocking a few out to Charlie Dimmock back in the day when I was a lad, couldn't do it now though, she's aged like you'd expect. lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...where's your ambition? lol


man everyone goes thru stages. gotta get back into, mindset, every gro cld be ye last. make it count


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

From this.......





To this........


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh yes they finally arrived......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Open the fucking box then!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

too ashamed of his rainbow trainers?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Open the fucking box then!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3730468


 you got Achilles like hurdler


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3730468


Could have gone in to JD for a pair.


Why the hype?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Could have gone in to JD for a pair.
> 
> 
> Why the hype?


Ive been in every shop I can find n searched every site on the net over the last 2 months and if I wanted an all-leather pair I can only get em in plain white or plain black which i dont like so I ordered these instead n worth every penny lol, i love my air-max`s, next pair im gonna treat myself to are some Air Max BW `s lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ive been in every shop I can find n searched every site on the net over the last 2 months and if I wanted an all-leather pair I can only get em in plain white or plain black which i dont like so I ordered these instead n worth every penny lol


So where did you buy those from?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So where did you buy those from?


NikeID @ Nike.com , customise your own trainers etc, ordered these 13 days ago n they arrived today etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

sexy 90's Sear i used to know a chick that double laced them with different colours. tidy, AF & so were her 90's


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy days, all c99 have sprouted and as an added bonus the lemon og has come back from the dead


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sexy 90's Sear i used to know a chick that double laced them with different colours. tidy, AF & so were her 90's


Ty dear chap, I can see this NikeID thing being dangerous for my wallet though, I could far too easily get addicted lol

Y`know like some people hoard seeds? Well i can see me having a whole collection of air max`s if i aint careful lol, 90`s, BW`s, Triax, 94`s etc etc etc all in different colours


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> From this.......
> 
> View attachment 3730450
> 
> ...


 soapy tit wank only these days imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

I literally just had to close the few windows I had open. that shit is dangerous. I've only ever rocked 90's for some reason. 

I'm due a pair soon but payday and priorities etc... 

new gym round the corner £12.99 a month and no contract. need to get my head straight or rather my gut straight. haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I literally just had to close the few windows I had open. that shit is dangerous. I've only ever rocked 90's for some reason.
> 
> I'm due a pair soon but payday and priorities etc...
> 
> new gym round the corner £12.99 a month and no contract. need to get my head straight or rather my gut straight. haha


Thats what I mean, it draws you in lol

Im guessing yorkie is still in the websites grasp as he hasnt re-appeared yet lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

@ new thread head grower abe
Can you take young pompey under your wing and teach him the basics again
The lad is an embarrassment to the thread


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thats what I mean, it draws you in lol
> 
> Im guessing yorkie is still in the websites grasp as he hasnt re-appeared yet lmao


 sounds worse than smack that site lol, footware made by children in Cambodia, the Cambodian gov approves this cos it gets homeless children off the streets and gives them income...


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

I had rimmer down for adidas extra


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

you can't stop looking at the ugly ones even ffs lol..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Its like eye-crack the second it flashes up in front of ya lol instantly addicted to flicking thru all the different options lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> sounds worse than smack that site lol, footware made by children in Cambodia, the Cambodian gov approves this cos it gets homeless children off the streets and gives them income...


Vietnam mine lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

pronation and supination are taken care of with the right kicks.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

don't start medi. 

im only suggesting thread council meet n reet at park river july30. blogroll needs more love and solidarity.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> don't start medi.
> 
> im only suggesting thread council meet n reet at park river july30. blogroll needs more love and solidarity.


Trusted members only


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> pronation and supination are taken care of with the right kicks.


 failed med student abe?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

Abe you post like this


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Abe you post like this


A few of you fellows really know how to compliment a man. I've been told I grow on people over time.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> failed med student abe?


naw, just a twisted ankle in track once. some torn legumes. ran the mile, two mile and cross country.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so go fuk off our thread and report your findings to the chomo general, defending that uncle fuk in here is unforgivable, can only assume you are as dodgy as him


misdirected anger. you've voluntarily been arguing with buck, i stay out of it.. i wasn't defending anyone.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> misdirected anger. you've voluntarily been arguing with buck, i stay out of it.. i wasn't defending anyone.


 that's nor anger that's just being english


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

abe basically your version of passive aggression has been called out by Don and by me amongst others, now be a good yank and jog the fuk on


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

Just bang the stupid twat on ignore mate like the rest of us lol


zeddd said:


> you got Achilles like hurdler


Is that a good or bad thing? I have no idea lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just bang the stupid twat on ignore mate like the rest of us lol
> 
> 
> Is that a good or bad thing? I have no idea lol


 it was a rare compliment fuk man never seen tendons like that lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just bang the stupid twat on ignore mate like the rest of us lol
> 
> 
> Is that a good or bad thing? I have no idea lol


It's fucking cracking if your a hurdler !!! Lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

Put baz down for a seat on the council abe


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thats what I mean, it draws you in lol
> 
> Im guessing yorkie is still in the websites grasp as he hasnt re-appeared yet lmao


Cooking food. lol


No I'm not a Nike fan tbh, I've had one pair of Max classic in my life.

I'm more of a retro man myself.
I'm rocking kickers at the moment, I've got 2 pairs of boots, soon to be a third.

I want a blue pair next.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> now be a good yank and jog the fuk on


No need to come across as a bigot, but it does suit you with your anti-american sentiment. It's not just-english, it's also bitter.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cooking food. lol
> 
> 
> No I'm not a Nike fan tbh, I've had one pair of Max classic in my life.
> ...


All thru the winter months i wear boots but in the hot weather i like my trainers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> All thru the winter months i wear boots but in the hot weather i like my trainers


I wear trainers but I've taken to buying cheap pairs for a while.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

I think most trainers are overpriced these days.

I saw they've rereleased the Adidas Climacool, and added £30 to the fucking price tag.

They fuck worth £80-£90.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

The matt black ones with red stitching are limited edition.


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 12, 2016)

I had a pair of red kickers back in the day like early 80s. Haven't seen anyone wearing em in years. Best shoes I ever had


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think most trainers are overpriced these days.
> 
> I saw they've rereleased the Adidas Climacool, and added £30 to the fucking price tag.
> 
> They fuck worth £80-£90.


Based on the cost of production yes, well overpriced, but when you take into account massive bonuses and what these companies pay ther "assetts" to run around in their gear, then actually it's all pretty reasonable.....just another mechanism to keep the 1% rich, the 10% thinking they are like the 1%, and the 89% skint as mofo's...but in the scheme of things, even some of the 89% will move up into the 10% (see South Korea as a model - that's where my Fila Bjorn Borgs, where made in the 80's in sweat shops) and maybe one day even the 1% , as they take advantage of another countries lack of ability to move with the modern times. Saying that, I have shit loads of trainers as well.

This ignore thing is great. Trying to keep up with the times myself.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I had a pair of red kickers back in the day like early 80s. Haven't seen anyone wearing em in years. Best shoes I ever had


I had a pair in the 70's, they were boss!

Anyone remember Pods? lmfao.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I had a pair of red kickers back in the day like early 80s. Haven't seen anyone wearing em in years. Best shoes I ever had


I love em, they look smooth as fuck if you wear the right clothes and you can live in em they're that comfy.

I always get a nod from folks who know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Anyone remember Pods? lmfao.....


Yeah they didn't quite cut it. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got an original Valentino Harrington jacket from back in the late 80's early 90's that you'll dig @DST.

A chef I used to work with gifted it to me when he got too fat to rock it with his middle aged spread.

He was on the terrace's of West Ham back in the day, it's got a nice scene look to it, and it's bright red to set the Kickers off.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

Not like the world doesn't already have enough followers to march step-to @DST


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

kicks are nice, but nothing beats walking on the soil or in the grass in bare feet.


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 12, 2016)

Harrimgtons. Fuck. I just had an 80s flashback. Has it got the tartan lining? Cool as


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Harrimgtons. Fuck. I just had an 80s flashback. Has it got the tartan lining? Cool as


No it's unlined.

There's 1 company that makes the ultimate Harrington, I forget the name, British firm, been going mega years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh yeah, Baracuta is the firm.



G9, now that's a smooth jacket.



£280


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

If I had the money I'd be decked out in Baracuta, Aquascutum, Belstaff and Burberry with Loakes on my feet. lol

Can beat British tailoring.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If I had the money I'd be decked out in Baracuta, Aquascutum, Belstaff and Burberry with Loakes on my feet. lol
> 
> Can beat British tailoring.


Thought you were the best cash cropper on the thread yorkie lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

flashy name brands are only for ppl with too much disposable income. similar coat, less than 100. maybe half that even. something about quality merchandise though


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Thought you were the best cash cropper on the thread yorkie lol


Burberry trench coats start at £1200 mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> flashy name brands are only for ppl with too much disposable income. similar coat, less than 100. maybe half that even. something about quality merchandise though


All those brands I've mentioned are quality and (mostly) hand made gear.

My uncle has a pair of Loakes shoes he's had for 40 years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Loakes are arguably the best brogues in the world.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Steve McQueen rocking his G9....


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

The cooler king


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The cooler king


Elvis had one too mind. lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

It's a damn nice wind breaker. When I found a similar style 'London Fog' lol in a slate grey for half off, i purchased two.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

He didn't look half as good as Steve though.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Loakes are arguably the best brogues in the world.


Never heard of em, prolly out of my range and not available here. When we say loke it means, loco or crazy. I'll have a look, shoes are thee most important clothing article.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

Honestly yorkie
The great escape


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone here grown or know much about shishkaberry? I've just landed a cut.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Never heard of em, prolly out of my range and not available here. When we say loke it means, loco or crazy. I'll have a look, shoes are thee most important clothing article.


It's all about the growroom shades head grower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

Aye Ferrari are no good, what's Ina a name though.

These days i get cabbage over run from china same shoes just run after hours who cares for 20-30 sterling


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Never heard of em, prolly out of my range and not available here. When we say loke it means, loco or crazy. I'll have a look, shoes are thee most important clothing article.


Hand made in England since 1880.

They cost around £160 a pair.


http://www.loake.co.uk/


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> Anyone here grown or know much about shishkaberry? I've just landed a cut.


Never heard of it, I hope you've got an isolation station for it
Us weed nerds like to run to laboratory conditions


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> Anyone here grown or know much about shishkaberry? I've just landed a cut.


haven't grown it but have had friends that claim it's fast and mold resistant. maybe good for outdoors.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

Style is dead. I see it every day students all over like in pyjamas n ahit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's a damn nice wind breaker. When I found a similar style 'London Fog' lol in a slate grey for half off, i purchased two.


Aye I've got a cheap 'made in China' one that cost me £20 and it does the job but I don't pretend that it's even remotely the same thing.




The 20+ year old, second hand Valentino is in better condition.

Says it all really.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Style is dead. I see it every day students all over like in pyjamas n ahit


I blame Philip Green me.

He owns half the fucking high street.



Arse end of the 90's it started to drop off I reckon.

The youth look like clones these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2016)

Sports fucking direct!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

Once noticing coffee stains and burn holes in my gear, started to chill out on the armani. mostly devolved into a bum w cat claw ripped t-shirts and ball cap. still have cartier as a relic from my suit wearing past.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sports fucking direct!!!


Only the paki familys and slovakians shop there round here.

We've got 2 JD's and a Footlocker in Bradford so most of the youth do have trainers but it's that Nike Huarache with skinny jeans, a parka and that stupid slicked fucking iced gem hair cut look they're all rocking.

Nike Huarache were shit when they came out back in the early 90's when I was at school and they're still sock type shit things now.

The first idiot who put a parka with those trainers and skinny jeans wants his fucking jaw smashing!


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> haven't grown it but have had friends that claim it's fast and mold resistant. maybe good for outdoors.


i might give it to a pal to run for her first outing. Sounds interesting. Got to be better than the last cut he gave me which was livers, what a pile of shite.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

Fuck sake,thought I'd walked into the "Burtons" thread then,or an evening with Kwok Yan,or what ever his name is ..wtf is going on ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck sake,thought I'd walked into the "Burtons" thread then,or Kwok Yan thread ...wtf is going on ?



Burtons?

LMFAO!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Once noticing coffee stains and burn holes in my gear, started to chill out on the armani. mostly devolved into a bum w cat claw ripped t-shirts and ball cap. still have cartier as a relic from my suit wearing past.


Fuck off Abe, you were spouting that 'too much disposable income' and 'nowt like walking bare foot in soil' hill billy shite a few posts ago and now you're dropping names like Armani and Cartier? lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

[QUOTE="limonene, post: 12768978, member: 912305 Sounds interesting. Got to be better than the last cut he gave me which was livers, what a pile of shite.[/QUOTE]
Well it wasn't livers then , or grown shite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> i might give it to a pal to run for her first outing. Sounds interesting. Got to be better than the last cut he gave me which was livers, what a pile of shite.



Livers/Blues is a lovely bit of weed if grown right.

Not the strongest of smokes but it's a banging flavour and smell that's hard to beat.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Burtons?
> 
> LMFAO!


Thought that would make u chuckle lol....ya Swarv Cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Thought that would make u chuckle lol....ya Swarv Cunt


The only thing I've ever bought from Burtons was a suit and and a pair of shoes for a job interview many many years ago and the jobcentre paid for that on a voucher. lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The only thing I've ever bought from Burtons was a suit and and a pair of shoes for a job interview many many years ago and the jobcentre paid for that on a voucher. lol


Lol, I'm getting on a bit & it was a bit upmarket for me to be honest, I'm more of a "peacocks" man mesen.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> No need to come across as a bigot, but it does suit you with your anti-american sentiment. It's not just-english, it's also bitter.


 im not anti American im anti moron


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Livers/Blues is a lovely bit of weed if grown right.
> 
> Not the strongest of smokes but it's a banging flavour and smell that's hard to beat.


hmm i guess its down to personal taste, i hate cheese after growing it for years so i guess i was never gonna love the livers. i love me some fruit and citrus. Or really deep kush smells.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, I'm getting on a bit & it was a bit upmarket for me to be honest, I'm more of a "peacocks" man mesen.


Burtons upmarket? Were do you shop, Primark? lol

Isn't Peacocks for middle aged birds?

There's still a Greenwoods in Bradford, I can't wait till I'm drawing my pension.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

DST said:


> I had a pair in the 70's, they were boss!
> 
> Anyone remember Pods? lmfao.....


 the apogee of foot fashion when I was a dinosaur were greenflash dunno if they were Dunlop or Slazenger tho..?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> hmm i guess its down to personal taste, i hate cheese after growing it for years so i guess i was never gonna love the livers. i love me some fruit and citrus. Or really deep kush smells.


Livers is nothing like Exo.

And it tastes of berrys, dark berrys.

It's the nearest thing to a Blueberry tasting/smelling weed there is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the apogee of foot fashion when I was a dinosaur were greenflash dunno if they were Dunlop or Slazenger tho..?


Dunlop.

They're still made.


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Livers is nothing like Exo.
> 
> And it tastes of berrys, dark berrys.
> 
> It's the nearest thing to a Blueberry tasting/smelling weed there is.


you got any pics? maybe i didn't have the real deal after all. Didn't get any blueberry notes on the 2 i grew.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> you got any pics? maybe i didn't have the real deal after all. Didn't get any blueberry notes on the 2 i grew.



I don't but between the rest of the lads there'll be shit loads.

It came from Oscar originally, he's been growing it for fucking donkeys years.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

rebook pumps for the win......


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

i just cropped a bl


The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't but between the rest of the lads there'll be shit loads.
> 
> It came from Oscar originally, he's been growing it for fucking donkeys years.


Ok sound, I'm thinking i didn't have the real deal, what i grew reminded me of a watered down cheese, definitely no blueberry notes at all. I just cropped a blueberry hash plant that was recessive blueberry and that smelt more like blueberries than blueberries do. Really nice smell to that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> rebook pumps for the win......


Funny you should say that as my pal has just got some basketball boots a couple of months back and I'm on the lookout for some Graphlite Hexalite in a particular colourway.

Can't beat retro.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

livers is stinkier and tastier than the exo/pyscho when done right but imo its daytime smoke even at 10wk chop and yeah ive grown it many times.

''cheese'' in most places nowdays is just a byword for stinky gear, ive sold enough livers as ''cheese'' lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Funny you should say that as my pal has just got some basketball boots a couple of months back and I'm on the lookout for some Graphlite Hexalite in a particular colourway.
> 
> Can't beat retro.


i remember when i got a pair as a kid musta been the 90s? fuck i thought i was badarse lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

limonene said:


> i just cropped a bl
> 
> Ok sound, I'm thinking i didn't have the real deal, what i grew reminded me of a watered down cheese, definitely no blueberry notes at all. I just cropped a blueberry hash plant that was recessive blueberry and that smelt more like blueberries than blueberries do. Really nice smell to that.



Livers is all over the place on the streets, it's quite common these days.

Even shitty grown you can tell it from the distinctive smell a mile off but it has to be done half right to taste the part.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sports fucking direct!!!


I had convos with mike in his shop in maidenhead in the 80s mostly him telling me to go away, he had this fancy shop called mike Ashley sports and I wanted some discount on some skunk


The Yorkshireman said:


> Hand made in England since 1880.
> 
> They cost around £160 a pair.
> 
> ...


http://www.johnlobb.com/uk/bespoke


----------



## limonene (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Livers is all over the place on the streets, it's quite common these days.
> 
> Even shitty grown you can tell it from the distinctive smell a mile off but it has to be done half right to taste the part.


yeah i hear about it online but in my home town birmingham noone has heard of it. It was cheese cheese cheese and now its all haze haze haze. People here are pretty blinkered to new flavours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i remember when i got a pair as a kid musta been the 90s? fuck i thought i was badarse lol


Yeah early 90's.


The first time I saw a pair of Graphlite Hexalite on an older kids feet in the dinner que at school I fell in love....




Then the Version 2's came out and my head exploded!......


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Funny you should say that as my pal has just got some basketball boots a couple of months back and I'm on the lookout for some Graphlite Hexalite in a particular colourway.
> 
> Can't beat retro.


I had a pair of them. With the pump in the tongue and heel. Think I paid 110 quid for them, mad money back then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> http://www.johnlobb.com/uk/bespoke


I'll stick to the Loakes for £160 mate.

£900 is a bit out of my range even if they are bespoke. lol


Very nice though, just my cup of tea.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

i member when i was a kid i use to think it was good trainers that made ya run fast not that i was just a fatfuck and slow lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i member when i was a kid i use to think it was good trainers that made ya run fast not that i was just a fatfuck and slow lol


 that's true look at usain bolt he has good trainers and mine are shit so hes faster prob....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

And if anybody can find me a pair of Puma Disk Blaze x Trapstar edition in size 8 for a reasonable price (£100 or less) I'd be a fucking very happy bunny.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

fuck i member them trainers, was like fishing line in them that tightened the trainer as you wound up the disk i fucked them within a matter of weeks lol tightend too much and broke em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fuck i member them trainers, was like fishing line in them that tightened the trainer as you wound up the disk i fucked them within a matter of weeks lol tightend too much and broke em.



Hard as fuck to get hold of they are, have to buy them online if you want nice ones.

There's only 1 shop in the whole of Leeds sell them and they only have 4 shitty plain colours.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hard as fuck to get hold of they are, have to buy them online if you want nice ones.
> 
> There's only 1 shop in the whole of Leeds sell them and they only have 4 shitty plain colours.


didnt no they where even still made yman? thats another 90s jobby aint it?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck off Abe, you were spouting that 'too much disposable income' and 'nowt like walking bare foot in soil' hill billy shite a few posts ago and now you're dropping names like Armani and Cartier? lol


Yes, city and country. like I said, we all go through phases. for years now, everything i've had has gone to real estate. priorities, unlike my inbred brother.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> didnt no they where even still made yman? thats another 90s jobby aint it?


Yep, came out about 94-95 I think.

My best pal at the time preordered a green and yellow pair from JJB's for £120 the month before they dropped.

£120 trainers at fucking 15! The flash cunts mum owned her own sadwhich shop mind. lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm still gutted about having my Crombie nicked out of the cloakroom at Mezzo's on Wardour St. 
The manager gave us our money back for the drinks and meal but I'd still rather have the coat which would have cost more than double the bill to replace. It was irreplaceable though because it was the one my dad gave me and he'd bought it in the seventies. Camel with a black collar. 

Livers reeks even if grown very badly. I've grown it in a lot of ways and organic nutrients in soil is the best way for flavour but NFT for yield.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

We had a maypole in our school (no really ) I remember nearly fucking strangling me self with it ....I was going to say something else but it's gone ...bollox


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh yeh, then in 1976, the maypole dissapeared & was replaced with a truck load of cunting Veitnamease boat kids !!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

At school we were always giving people a couple of acres lol 
I wonder if today's youth kick each other in the plums for a laugh.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, came out about 94-95 I think.
> 
> My best pal at the time preordered a green and yellow pair from JJB's for £120 the month before they dropped.
> 
> £120 trainers at fucking 15! The flash cunts mum owned her own sadwhich shop mind. lol


yeah i had a em when they first come out, and the reebok pumps was a lucky lil fucker as kid got pretty much everything i wanted, was more from me old man who didnt live with us and as i got older see it for what it was the cunt just trying to put me mum down by buying us everything she couldnt, i wouldnt piss on the cunt if he was on fire nowdays.

and getting everything i wanted didnt do me much good am a fuck up.........


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

We had to do pe in undies & vest !! My undies always had skids & the other kids all complained who had to climb beneath me up the wooden climbing frame lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

I always got what I wanted because I shoplifted. You mentioned Peacocks and they used to sell 501's and were one of the easiest shops. I took six pairs in one go out of there once. I used to flog them for a tenner a pair when I was thirteen.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> At school we were always giving people a couple of acres lol
> I wonder if today's youth kick each other in the plums for a laugh.


I watch the adults still doing it. Somehow makes the inadequacies mellow for a moment. If you cry a lil from my plum kick, then you are weak. And therefore, I am not (?) lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> We had to do pe in undies & vest !! My undies always had skids & the other kids all complained who had to climb beneath me up the wooden climbing frame lol


If anyone complained you should've started climbing back down onto them and given them Barry Sheens autograph on their forehead


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> We had a maypole in our school (no really ) I remember nearly fucking strangling me self with it ....I was going to say something else but it's gone ...bollox View attachment 3730776


Maypole. Fuck me. And I thought I was old haha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

dunno bout kicks to the gonads lol but bout 12-13 we use to do blowbacks then have ya mate strangle ya in a full nelson till you tapped out n couldnt take no more then that oxygen rush on top the rocky blowback would pretty much make you pass out lmao good times.....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> dunno bout kicks to the gonads lol but bout 12-13 we use to do blowbacks then have ya mate strangle ya in a full nelson till you tapped out n couldnt take no more then that oxygen rush on top the rocky blowback would pretty much make you pass out lmao good times.....


Fuck me ! lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> and getting everything i wanted didnt do me much good am a fuck up.........


No it doesn't do much good, but I wouldn't blame you if you had been fed cereal on a silver spoon. As long as you get real eventually and treat others well


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> dunno bout kicks to the gonads lol but bout 12-13 we use to do blowbacks then have ya mate strangle ya in a full nelson till you tapped out n couldnt take no more then that oxygen rush on top the rocky blowback would pretty much make you pass out lmao good times.....


classic television choke-out history, hulk hogan on a thin cocky comedian.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> dunno bout kicks to the gonads lol but bout 12-13 we use to do blowbacks then have ya mate strangle ya in a full nelson till you tapped out n couldnt take no more then that oxygen rush on top the rocky blowback would pretty much make you pass out lmao good times.....


We used to do that too lol
The other thing we used to do was if you were getting a blowback was go in like you was going to snog them and the person giving you the blowback usually freaked out and burnt their tongue lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> No it doesn't do much good, but I wouldn't blame you if you had been fed cereal on a silver spoon. As long as you get real eventually and treat others well


done me no good at all abe, i remember as a kid me oldman taking me n me sisters xmas shopping at toy r us every yr we would all get a trolley and he would just say get what u want the flash cunt, but then dig at me mum about what she hadnt got us....


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you see the puddle of blood on the floor where his hit hits. belzer claims he bought a house in france with the settlement for being choked by hulk hogan with mr t in the background egging him on.


dont think the hulk cares much bout a house didnt he just get 160million or something?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dunlop.
> 
> They're still made.


Sports direct now mate lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> classic television choke-out history, hulk hogan on a thin cocky comedian.


Bill Cosby probably wanted to know how it was done lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that sucks. not atypical for a parent who is sundered to use the children somewhat for emotional blackmail.
> 
> my pops may not be perfect but he's the only parent i have left. it's taken time for me to learn to be friendly with him.


yeah abe it was shit but i was a kid and didnt see it for what it was at the time, when i grew up and opened me eyes it was fucking painful i use to look up to me oldman so much as a kid thought he was the bollax when all he was and is a spiteful nasty oldcunt.

i tried to sort things out with him bout a yr ago didnt end well got pissed he started the usual spiteful shit bout me mum and sisters and i nearly killed the old cunt hayho can but try.....


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

vividly recall my disillusionment w my first gf's parents. they were irrational as all hell. it was then i realized that age, or the title of parent, really has no bearing on whether someone is mature or not. we all work with where we're at and what were dealt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> rimmer tried to call me a bullshitter, then he realized that my third vehicle has a bonnet. yes, that's a sapphire in the winder. im not about that life, just experienced it. living well imo is having a barefoot walkin yard, perhaps a few acres.
> View attachment 3730770


Don't deliberately take my words out of context to try and make me out to be a cunt Abe.

I never called you a bullshitter, what I meant was made perfectly clear in what I said, as you understood and replied perfectly well.



I couldn't give a shit that you have a Cartier watch with a sapphire in the winder, my missus had a Bvlgari with a mother of pearl face and diamonds as numbers and sold it for £500 on ebay cos she didn't like the feel of a solid bracelet.

We were talking about clothes, and showing an appreciation for the quality stuff that looks good while standing the test of time.
Proper stylish stuff.


You made a comment about 'too much disposable income' and 'nowt like barefoot in the soil'.
A comment that seemingly mocks what you seem to think is just pointless 'consumerism'.

Then you drop names like Armarni and Cartier and post pictures of your expensive (but flashy) watch and say you're not about "that life", a life that you've labelled as flashy and showy by your comments and posting a god awful and loud as fuck watch.


Abe it aint about how much an item costs, it's about the quality of said item, what it looks like and what it says about the person wearing it.

And I'll tell you what Armani suits and Cartier watches say, in fact they don't say anything, they scream disposable income with no fucking taste!


Good living is having a barefoot yard and a couple of acres my arse, my Mrs grew up on a farm with 100's of acres in Poland during communism yet she'd be the first person to tell you she's partial to Agent Provocateur lingerie because she likes to look and feel good in high end lace.


If you're happy with the simple life then cool Abe, but it sounds like you're bitter underneath, certainly when it gets to the point you try to imply that I (someone who you've hardly crossed paths with) for some reason tried to call you a bullshitter which is complete bollocks as all here can see.




I'll tell you this once and only once Abe, don't try play fucking games with me.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you're happy with the simple life then cool Abe, but it sounds like you're bitter underneath, certainly when it gets to the point you try to imply that I (someone who you've hardly crossed paths with) for some reason tried to call you a bullshitter which is complete bollocks as all here can see.
> 
> I'll tell you this once and only once Abe, don't try play fucking games with me.


Hey, I could not be sure exactly what you meant by 'gtfo'. I'm jumpy man and perhaps was too hasty. I should have proceeded w more caution or asked for clarification... you've been very cool to speak with. Apologies for implying you were saying something you were not. I see that crystal now. What I knew for sure was you were pointing out that I was contradicting myself, in that context. Jokes aside, I can be a dead serious person and honest. I wanted to tangibly say where I've been and where I've arrived. My tact isn't always on point but I strive. I'm not bitter as much as defensive, in this thread specifically. Maybe you missed it, you probably did, but I've had false accusations made against me.

but no, you never did that york. i guess i carried that earlier attitude into your comment, which was 100% my error. 

you're right about me relating to the simple life somewhat. It has loads of merits, but it can be boring as fk. I'm an outdoor horticulturalist and I can't do all that in town. But town is where the action is. It took me near 9 year to decompress from the stress of hustling before. However now I'm ready to live a little again, before full geezer sets in, and hopefully without giving up rural life completely. I live not far from some of most progressive cities in my state. 

who doesn't have mixed-feelings, which is a rather normal occurance for the human condition.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Abe it aint about how much an item costs, it's about the quality of said item, what it looks like and what it says about the person wearing it.
> 
> And I'll tell you what Armani suits and Cartier watches say, in fact they don't say anything, they scream disposable income with no fucking taste!


im aware of the dichotomy. i agree completely, that was part of my point.

I haven't worn a watch in near 3 decades. Now I wear a plastic fit-bit and tshirts. Appearances can say a lot, or mean nothing. It's just "A Look". Who the person is, underneath, is what I listen and look for mainly. Style is important though, for several reasons - I wouldn't mind classin my understated 'look' up a bit, as I'm trying to get on again, with re-inventing and new chapters. We all deserve a new lease, hopefully several as needed throughout.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got an original Valentino Harrington jacket from back in the late 80's early 90's that you'll dig @DST.
> 
> A chef I used to work with gifted it to me when he got too fat to rock it with his middle aged spread.
> 
> He was on the terrace's of West Ham back in the day, it's got a nice scene look to it, and it's bright red to set the Kickers off.


Man. I was all up for buying a Cerrutti bright red Parker jacket in 89 when I was in Singapore.....was my old man who talked me out of it the prat....still regret not getting that. Can't beat quality hand made stuff. Love the clothes of that era.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

fuck me I bet there's a fortune to be made in hand made clothing these days. things is they'd all look like geordie shore slappers


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 13, 2016)

When I was a kid I was healthy, still am. However this is one thing we all took for granted probably, our health. 

I need to make an update for anyone who's aware of my friend taking RSO for her cancer. Not good news..

As you may already know, it does work and she evaded chemo from diagnosis date 10 April to end of June. She's on chemo now, hair falling out! Why? Coz she came off the oil. ITS A CONTROL AND NOT A CURE. 

Beginning of June her sister made a big batch and had an accident with it and it went up in flames on their terrace. She'd ruined the properties ( and not finished it off properly) but fed it to her sister anyway. I insisted that they needed to buy more but they said they didn't have money and spent a few hundred € on a failing shop's rent. I went ballistic at the sister, and then we didn't speak for a few weeks, by which time the cancer took hold again. 

Rick Simspon even says it's a 90 day programme and you need a maintenance level of a pea sized amount daily after that. 

Must have been gutting for my friend to be told she just needed a biopsy and now this. They got complacent after that last Drs appointment. I even said at that precise moment that it wasn't over yet. 

I'm writing this because I don't want to mislead anyone about our findings from the oil. Yes it does work but you need a solid commitment to taking it. 

I'm taking oil more or less daily, in capsules coz it's bad on my teeth. It's easy to make off trim if you want to try it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

My bosses wife had a double mastectomy 7 years ago and it seems they didn't get all the lymph nodes and now she's lost 1 kidney function completely. palliative care only.

Point is, she's now going back on for chemo, after the first lot left her practically unable to open a jam jar. I'd rather have said my good bye's and fucked the chemo/hairloss off. it's a shit thing to happen to anyone but once the big C has it's hooks in you it will get you eventually.

just my point of view but I'd rather go out looking how peeps remembered me. not the poor bald fuckers you see on drips up the hospitals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

with me air 90's on top of the hearse natch!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, it's got to be faced. I don't think she's gonna make it. She is 39kg now, like my mates German shepherd or my carbon filter. I wonder if the sister realises this. There wasn't much food in so I bought some fruit & veg from the organic shop.

She's not the candidate for post cancer, live healthy etc. She only had 6 mths remission before she fucked herself up.

She even had a harvest laying around the house first part of the year and wouldn't make oil for months until the actual Drs told her she's sick again.

Chemo is administered depending on the body weight. She weighs nothing and the dose won't be strong enough.

Personally I don't even talk to my sister but I wouldn't have made her work in a shop the minute she got over cancer. Don't let anyone ever tell you that 'Hard work never killed anyone!'

Their grow temp is 37C!! And another fucked harvest. If they'd have listened to me it would've been ok.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me I bet there's a fortune to be made in hand made clothing these days. things is they'd all look like geordie shore slappers


there is a lady with a alterations shop down here that handmakes custom clothes for ppl, must be 80 if she is a day lol, everything ive ever seen her make though has been such higher quality than anything you can get in the shops these days etc, mate of mine got a handmade pages outfit (suit/waistcoat/tie etc etc)for her son for their wedding for about £200 n looking at the quality of it i think only probably the lads on Saville Row could come close to that kind of level but they would prob cost 10-20x the price lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My bosses wife had a double mastectomy 7 years ago and it seems they didn't get all the lymph nodes and now she's lost 1 kidney function completely. palliative care only.
> 
> Point is, she's now going back on for chemo, after the first lot left her practically unable to open a jam jar. I'd rather have said my good bye's and fucked the chemo/hairloss off. it's a shit thing to happen to anyone but once the big C has it's hooks in you it will get you eventually.
> 
> just my point of view but I'd rather go out looking how peeps remembered me. not the poor bald fuckers you see on drips up the hospitals.


yeah after watching half my family die from chemo including my mum/nan etc I wouldnt go near it even if i was riddled with cancer etc for instance, docs told my mum without chemo she would only have 2-3 years.......so they gave her chemo n killed her in less than 3 months......3 moths of hair falling out n not even being able to stand up on her own/eat/sleep etc etc fuck that for a game of soldiers


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2016)

everyone always waits until they are actually diagnosed w something serious before starting an oil regimen. that is is not an approach that I want to follow. 

lahada, you def have the right idea about taking oil yourself now as a preventative. id like to do the same but the capsules have some kick, even in small doses and that makes it tricky to do work and drive an automobile. maybe my tolerance will increase if I just stick with it. 

sorry to hear about your friend, it's not over yet and you have to be around more thru the process. best wishes dealing with all of this, it sounds like you've already made a big difference in your friends life but there is only so much you can help with. take care of yourself while being there for her.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> everyone always waits until they are actually diagnosed w something serious before starting an oil regimen. that is is not an approach that I want to follow.
> 
> lahada, you def have the right idea about taking oil yourself now as a preventative. id like to do the same but the capsules have some kick, even in small doses and that makes it tricky to do work and drive an automobile. maybe my tolerance will increase if I just stick with it.
> 
> sorry to hear about your friend, it's not over yet and you have to be around more thru the process. best wishes dealing with all of this, it sounds like you've already made a big difference in your friends life but there is only so much you can help with. take care of yourself while being there for her.


Thanks Abe, yeah it's not great but life goes on. I'm ok, having a 2 week holiday as you know! Lol. Swam 4 lengths of the pool and realised I'm not as fit as I used to be! Found an excellent dentist and got a tooth fixed finally, im taking care. Hope ur doing ok!  

I've got a CBD mix for the cat, a pure CBD mix from a high % CBD strain and a RSO mix from indica and popcorn trim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah after watching half my family die from chemo including my mum/nan etc I wouldnt go near it even if i was riddled with cancer etc for instance, docs told my mum without chemo she would only have 2-3 years.......so they gave her chemo n killed her in less than 3 months......3 moths of hair falling out n not even being able to stand up on her own/eat/sleep etc etc fuck that for a game of soldiers


it's heartbreaking to watch man. i got dementia in my family, in case you hadn't guessed lmao I tried to put a pillow over my grandad after he had a major stroke. apparently you juts stop peg feeding and watch em deteriorate. sticks with ya shit like that.

anyway on to happier notes. I'm away to join a gym, again..... i put a new party size bag on the cano. and I'm fucking blitzed off off some off a mate budolski's gear. pineapple ice or Somethin i think, right nice frontal lobe going on.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's heartbreaking to watch man. i got dementia in my family, in case you hadn't guessed lmao I tried to put a pillow over my grandad after he had a major stroke. apparently you juts stop peg feeding and watch em deteriorate. sticks with ya shit like that.
> 
> anyway on to happier notes. I'm away to join a gym, again..... i put a new party size bag on the cano. and I'm fucking blitzed off off some off a mate budolski's gear. pineapple ice or Somethin i think, right nice frontal lobe going on.


 lol fuck all that gym malarky too much like effort lol

smoking on some shitty haze n just ran out of fags n dont get paid til midnight this end lmao, on the bright side though over the next day or 2 im moving the Livers mums across to my mates place so i can have my cupboard back for something other than veg/cuts, got 50 snips in props in there so as soon as they have rooted i can get vegging my lot, gonna do 4 bigger plants this time, 2 Livers 1 Trainwreck seed ive got and 1 of the SD seeds all slightly staggerd by a few weeks to get it semi perpetual


----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2016)

wish I was stoned, cba to fire the cano up


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im not anti American im anti moron


lol never said i was a mormon zedd, dunno what religion has to do with..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

just need to get my cardio back up lose a bit weight, being fat and learning a martial art is fucking hard work mate, i'm just getting up to speed faster, and have you seen them bitches in yoga pants. FFFS

every single time i don't have a grow my life goes bonkers. this week am looking at a gaff off a mate who wants it to pay more than the student cunts that are in it. hoping there's no or little easy snags. good mate though so shouldn't be bother.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2016)

I've been training since I broke down, hitting the weights at home.

I've put near a stone on in about 10 weeks (eating 3000 calories a day, pushing 4000 cals for the first 6 weeks), the missus freaked when she came back from 2 weeks in Poland to not being able to put her arms round me cos I'd completely changed the shape of my back and now I've got shoulders. lol

I'll get Juiced up come crop time I reckon, beast mode through winter and rock out next year shredded.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 13, 2016)

Yorkie...ya sexy bastard !!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2016)

Just done 18 holes sober


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just need to get my cardio back up lose a bit weight, being fat and learning a martial art is fucking hard work mate, i'm just getting up to speed faster, and have you seen them bitches in yoga pants. FFFS
> 
> every single time i don't have a grow my life goes bonkers. this week am looking at a gaff off a mate who wants it to pay more than the student cunts that are in it. hoping there's no or little easy snags. good mate though so shouldn't be bother.


Ive always fancied learning aikido but nowhere near me that does it etc, if i did take it up though i reckon yeah I would have to do something with my current fitness level lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been training since I broke down, hitting the weights at home.
> 
> I've put near a stone on in about 10 weeks (eating 3000 calories a day, pushing 4000 cals for the first 6 weeks), the missus freaked when she came back from 2 weeks in Poland to not being able to put her arms round me cos I'd completely changed the shape of my back and now I've got shoulders. lol
> 
> I'll get Juiced up come crop time I reckon, beast mode through winter and rock out next year shredded.


 I need to put about 3st on myself but very hard to do when you keep forgetting to eat all the time lol, im lucky if i remember to eat even once a day


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 13, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Just done 18 holes sober


Viagra ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Yorkie...ya sexy bastard !!


I fucking will be! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I need to put about 3st on myself but very hard to do when you keep forgetting to eat all the time lol, im lucky if i remember to eat even once a day


Yeah taking in the raw food each day to put muscle on in a decent time frame is the hardest, training is the easy part getting the calories in is difficult.

My breakfast every morning for the last 3 months has been about 850 calories. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 13, 2016)

Eat enough clean food and train right and you can put as much on as the lads on roids with shit diet.

I was gaining weight nearly daily until about 2 weeks back I started to slack on the food intake and skipping training days.

I've just weighed myself and I'm down 6lb, get back to form next week and it'll take me about another 3 weeks or so to get that back @ nearly 4000 cals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ive always fancied learning aikido but nowhere near me that does it etc, if i did take it up though i reckon yeah I would have to do something with my current fitness level lol


Aye cardio and core are key man. I've hyper mobility in my joints ao can only really do low impact which is shit really. Low resistance. But the stamina for the jitsu should improve so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 13, 2016)

@lahadaextranjera 
My heart goes out to you. I watched my father-in law die of cancer over a period of 18 months. Heartbreaking to see him suffering from the chemo. Every time I saw him he was a little more frail to the point he weighed under 5 stone, from a big fella.
As has been said I truly hope that if cancer comes to my door I will have the strength to say my goodbyes with dignity and be remembered as I am now. No way I want chemo. I'd hate for my children to see me go through that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 13, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Just done 18 holes sober


Being a rentboy is really working out for you. You must be earning well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

just been to the gym and told em to fuck it. i need a spit n sawdust job not lycra cunts.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just been to the gym and told em to fuck it. i need a spit n sawdust job not lycra cunts.


Bet you look real pretty in spandex Don mmmmmmmm


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Being a rentboy is really working out for you. You must be earning well


Not another keyboard grower, the threads getting infected


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

beating them off with kettle bells baz. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

it was total bollocks man, there was blokes on track bike type machines with tellies in front of em with stats etc. I've just bought a fuckin bike lol. 

a while back they told me I had hypermobility in my joints and any heavy impact sports will give me stabbing pains in the joints randomly for sometimes days after. real fuck on it is. so it's swimming cycling and the odd ju jitsu for ronald. or dare i say it give up the demon drink. think i lost half a stone the last time i had a month off. but was bored to fucking tears mind.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2016)

The harder I work
The luckier I get


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2016)

I wonder if he's a bot some of the stuff he says


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 13, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @lahadaextranjera
> My heart goes out to you. I watched my father-in law die of cancer over a period of 18 months. Heartbreaking to see him suffering from the chemo. Every time I saw him he was a little more frail to the point he weighed under 5 stone, from a big fella.
> As has been said I truly hope that if cancer comes to my door I will have the strength to say my goodbyes with dignity and be remembered as I am now. No way I want chemo. I'd hate for my children to see me go through that.


It's awful I know. I've already seen both my parents pass away with chemo. At least they were a bit older though, she's only 43. 

My best advice is that prevention is better than cure. This lot were very slow off the mark and weren't interested in research or prevention. In actual fact she was pretty much worked into the ground until she could physically no longer make it to work (for her own sister!)

At least over here she has had the chance to grow her own weed, buy it in weed clubs etc. My parents weren't so lucky and were forced down the government poisoning route. we didn't know about RSO years ago unfortunately. 

So start making some oil!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 13, 2016)

jolly in here tonight, wasn't sure what the tightrope walkers function was in that, did you ever see that diy stuntman strapped himself to planes with an old belt, didn't end well for Jim "the bullet"


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 13, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Not another keyboard grower, the threads getting infected


How do you grow a keyboard?


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> How do you grow a keyboard?


I know planting a brick doesn't grow a wall, so totally not sure what you'd need to plant to grow a keyboard. Time for bed Zebedee said.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> jolly in here tonight, wasn't sure what the tightrope walkers function was in that, did you ever see that diy stuntman strapped himself to planes with an old belt, didn't end well for Jim "the bullet"


Why would you do that? It had one point of failure and no back up other than hanging off it like he did. He did well not to have just dropped when the strap broke. You think he would have worn a parachute too but from 500 feet I doubt it would open in time. I'm no expert though.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm no expert though.


Thread head grower, another customer


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 14, 2016)

moring guys not at bad harvest not the top shelf stuff this time cos of the seeds ect but in total got 608.83 grams thats with all popcorn shit aswell but 30g of that is all seedy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

*medicropper07Active Member*
New

You are ignoring content by this member.
↑
I'm no expert though.
Thread head grower, another customer



what the actual fuck are you on about. I'm sure you wouldn't pass the voight kampff test.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

morning pomps, nice chunk to keep you happy this summer. or is it an oot the door and new kitchen floor job? 

Christ my ex had ounces spent afore they were grown. mind i did too like but on way better stuff.

woke up with man flu today. this week can take a running jump so far.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Why would you do that? It had one point of failure and no back up other than hanging off it like he did. He did well not to have just dropped when the strap broke. You think he would have worn a parachute too but from 500 feet I doubt it would open in time. I'm no expert though.


ego trip?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning pomps, nice chunk to keep you happy this summer. or is it an oot the door and new kitchen floor job?
> 
> Christ my ex had ounces spent afore they were grown. mind i did too like but on way better stuff.
> 
> woke up with man flu today. this week can take a running jump so far.


some of its it spent m8 but need to save some really as the kids brake up soon for 6 weeks and will be hell if i havent got any money to take them out lol just gotta clean the tent out and get them cq48 and the gg going


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

more dangerous is added adrenaline.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

that's it man keep them entertained and yourself sane.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2016)

just put another on ignore, no choice his posts read like he has keeled over and hit the keyboard with his head, man flu is e contagious don im gonna get some lemsip


----------



## zeddd (Jul 14, 2016)

K2 anyone? http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2016/07/13/2620715872769099092/640x360_2620715872769099092.mp4


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> just put another on ignore, no choice his posts read like he has keeled over and hit the keyboard with his head, man flu is e contagious don im gonna get some lemsip


i'm away for some cold n flu tabs from morrisons, i've two hour jujitsu session tonight, and i'm out of puff sparring for two mins as is. 

how come we've never seen them spice heads all fucked up like that in the uk. I've smoked it had heart palpitations and fucked it off. not seen anyone trying to plank ona a fire hydrant yet?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

looks like they'd cooked it with some bad chems

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3689054/K2-zombies-return-Brooklyn-neighborhood-one-day-33-twitching-addicts-collapsed-9-30am-smoking-bad-batch-synthetic-marijuana-infamous-deli.html

who'd have thought it'd be that hard to find weed in NY ?!?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 14, 2016)

its the price don, cheapest hardest buzz for the proper wreckheads,its huge in the UK aswel, homeless n prison, think they not long ago finally banned it and made illegal tho.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

synthetic spice/k2 has been listed as a schedule 1 drug here for several years, but it's still sold by those who are willing to risk it.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

Its good to see that our society is finally beginning to recognize addicts as a health problem, rather than something entirely placed on the criminal justice system.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

a while back my boss was buying it cos he couldn't get any weed. said he hit a pipe full then head off home in the motor got half a mile and had to pull over he'd 'forgotten' how to drive, had to sit for a half hour and chill.

I tried the hash version and it just gave me palpitations and para so i fucked that right off.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 14, 2016)

What is it with people and their fucking dogs? It's not even 11 and I've already had a fight and swung the lead at this stupid bitch's dog.

Not before I've called her a cheap bitch, questioned why I have problems with her every time, does she want the lead in her face also, etc

We literally couldn't pass her and she can't pull her dog back. I told her pull him and she can't or doesn't even try. Monty retaliated a bit when I started shouting and swinging. She got a mad mongrel mix, quite big but only a year old and very aggressive. There gonna be problems.. And worst of all, she'll instigate it, we'll win and then I'll be fucked coz he's a pit. Cnts. Rant over. Have a nice day.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 14, 2016)

How did young pompey make it out of newbie central ?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> synthetic spice/k2 has been listed as a schedule 1 drug here for several years, but it's still sold by those who are willing to risk it.


not in the UK, here it has been totally legal for a long time, but i think just recently its finally been made ilegal.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

when we started to get medical herb legit voted in a few states, dang k2/spice was also news erywhere - bad press anchors also callin it marijuana, like herb and it were similar.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What is it with people and their fucking dogs? It's not even 11 and I've already had a fight and swung the lead at this stupid bitch's dog.
> 
> Not before I've called her a cheap bitch, questioned why I have problems with her every time, does she want the lead in her face also, etc
> 
> We literally couldn't pass her and she can't pull her dog back. I told her pull him and she can't or doesn't even try. Monty retaliated a bit when I started shouting and swinging. She got a mad mongrel mix, quite big but only a year old and very aggressive. There gonna be problems.. And worst of all, she'll instigate it, we'll win and then I'll be fucked coz he's a pit. Cnts. Rant over. Have a nice day.


That really winds me up too, I've got a big american bulldog, who's really placid until he gets attacked by another (off lead) dog. It happens all the time and sometimes I just feel like letting go of him and sorting it out for himself, but I know it's us who'd end up in the shit.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 14, 2016)

I'd My lad on the lead all the time till we moved...fucking travelers have ponies n horses feeding the football pitch n all not to mention all the fucking stray dogs about so ive him off the lead but on heal so if shit goes down he's space to fuck have em...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

What is it with bitches on leads. Lax,lahada and lets not forget baz' antics hahah


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah baz throw up us an ol baz jig n you don't need to pay me the oz YOU STILL OWE ME from my slick ass jig


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 14, 2016)

How's business bandit ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

handbags!!!!!! or slippers!!!!!

not sure if it's a haze of sobriety i'm having or i'm actually normal and everyone else is fucked. been watching the new episode of Mr Robot.


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> handbags!!!!!! or slippers!!!!!
> 
> not sure if it's a haze of sobriety i'm having or i'm actually normal and everyone else is fucked. been watching the new episode of Mr Robot.


Don't worry don lad everyone's fucked you're fine lol


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah baz throw up us an ol baz jig n you don't need to pay me the oz YOU STILL OWE ME from my slick ass jig


Still gutted I missed that vid!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

nice one makka, 

I've honestly been sat for ten minutes wondering if it's them or me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

more likely both if we're honest haha


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> That really winds me up too, I've got a big american bulldog, who's really placid until he gets attacked by another (off lead) dog. It happens all the time and sometimes I just feel like letting go of him and sorting it out for himself, but I know it's us who'd end up in the shit.


nice one! I've got a 3 and a half year johnson american bulldog too. Proper chilled out.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 14, 2016)

That gorilla glue stretch is a bit over the top. It was lower than the first ring on the tomato cage when it went in.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 14, 2016)

I think mine's a Scott's, so prob not as big as your's, he's 3 1/2 too, but still behaves like a pup. To say he's clumsy would be an understatement, he's adorable, but he sure ain't the smartest.


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I think mine's a Scott's, so prob not as big as your's, he's 3 1/2 too, but still behaves like a pup. To say he's clumsy would be an understatement, he's adorable, but he sure ain't the smartest.


nice, when i was looking at american bulldogs i visited a litter of scott bulldogs and they were awesome but then i saw my fat little boy and it was love at first sight haha. He is extremely friendly with everyone, there is no such thing as a stranger to him, everyone is a friend. He has had a tough year, ruptured his cruciate, 7 grand later after getting a recurring post op infection he finally seems to be getting better.


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2016)

that photo was over a year ago, he's put a bit of weight on now due to his surgery.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 14, 2016)

@DonBrennon ,are you the same DonBrennon that was in Coronation Street ..married to Ivy Tillsly ????


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That gorilla glue stretch is a bit over the top. It was lower than the first ring on the tomato cage when it went in. View attachment 3732357


Aye. It's an Armstrong for sure. Got to a fair old height in my vertical set up(edit. And it's still only in week 3 I think). I am hoping it works well in there due to the stretch.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 14, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @DonBrennon ,are you the same DonBrennon that was in Coronation Street ..married to Ivy Tillsly ????


It's my real 'nickname', given as a teenager, cos I play football like a one legged taxi driver, pmsl


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Aye. It's an Armstrong for sure. Got to a fair old height in my vertical set up(edit. And it's still only in week 3 I think). I am hoping it works well in there due to the stretch.


That's 17 days now and it seems to have slowed but it's probably still got a bit to go. I wonder if the real one stretches as much lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 14, 2016)

thats the room and cleaned and others put in leave them to veg under the 600 for a week or 2 then flip the cunts


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 14, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @DonBrennon ,are you the same DonBrennon that was in Coronation Street ..married to Ivy Tillsly ????


I thought it was that bishop geezer off Father Ted.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 15, 2016)

Morning lads, more trouble in France


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

fuckin man flu, aint slept for coughing and sweating. i've turned the volcano on but i dunno if i'm gonna hit it. bad times.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 15, 2016)

Xanax will sort u don n made a few edibles or add some clean cannab utter to those fancy soups you can buy to keep the don in tip top forum with a dash of euphoria


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

No more benzos for me for a while. The memory loss was bad with the xanax and my memory was laughably bad to begin with.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

The Mrs left a note on the fridge that said "This isn't working I'm going to my mum's."

I opened up the fridge, the light was on and the beer was cold, I'm not sure what she was talking about.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 15, 2016)

She's acting quite childish in fairness...leave her at it bud. Let her find a lad that'll treat her like shit.enjoy ur beers mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

I think you've missed the joke mate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh sorry..hahahaaaa lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

A batch of Don's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze' (Laz Fingerez cut SLH) out of retirement from back in the day.




4 phenos.


I reckon there'll be something interesting in here, I've a sneaky suspicion one pheno is gonna throw out a big purple donkey dick but we'll see yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

5g of special k just landed on my mat. not for me i'm not even opening the fucker or DonagedDon may occur. not the tiny dancing droids I was looking for


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A batch of Don's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze' (Laz Fingerez cut SLH) out of retirement from back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 3732774
> 
> ...


ooooh I've wanted to see these played out for time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (Jul 15, 2016)

I always wondered how long it would be b4 a truck was used by terrorists to kill , just waiting for a petrol tanker to be blown up in a city centre !. 84 killed with a little truck , more affective than a bullet or bomb & so easy to carry out .


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 15, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I always wondered how long it would be b4 a truck was used by terrorists to kill , just waiting for a petrol tanker to be blown up in a city centre !. 84 killed with a little truck , more affective than a bullet or bomb & so easy to carry out .


If he had picked a better truck he could of got away!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooh I've wanted to see these played out for time.



It's the leftover beans from that original handful the big 10oz purple one with pink trichomes came from.

I had 4 left and they've all turned out to be ladys, bonus.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I always wondered how long it would be b4 a truck was used by terrorists to kill , just waiting for a petrol tanker to be blown up in a city centre !. 84 killed with a little truck , more affective than a bullet or bomb & so easy to carry out .


It's fake as fuck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

handy 4 ladies, if only eh lad. big pips if i mind on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> handy 4 ladies, if only eh lad. big pips if i mind on.


Aye I had my fingers crossed cos I had a fair few males come out of the first round, lucky it turned out spot on but they all could have still been fellas regardless. lol

Yeah they are quite bigish pips.
Fat at the bottom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

that's how i like em yorkie, bit of wiggle in the walk ya know!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5g of special k just landed on my mat. not for me i'm not even opening the fucker or DonagedDon may occur. not the tiny dancing droids I was looking for


Go on just a quick line won't hurt lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

Noon here. Like the way you wrote on the leaves for labeling purposes, never seen that before York.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Noon here. Like the way you wrote on the leaves for labeling purposes, never seen that before York.


I used to use plastic labels but I had to wipe the marker off each time to reuse them.

After a while I realised buying labels is pointless and just write on the plant in permanent marker now, doesn't harm the plant and doesn't come off/get lost.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

you must have great faith in your petioles. ive had heck of time writing on the rock wool cubes plastic w the moisture or fading. i tend to use duck tape on side of containers for labeling, thus far. 

may give it a go, i'll write it on a few leaves just in case.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 15, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> uk grown pineapple express,Mars hydro 300, 7 week
> ======================View attachment 3732987 View attachment 3732988 View attachment 3732989 View attachment 3732990 View attachment 3732991 View attachment 3732992 View attachment 3732993 View attachment 3732994 View attachment 3732995 View attachment 3732996


Nice bud porn
Looks a sativa, nice pheno, have you got a mother/clones ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 15, 2016)

If a fems stable where's the problem takin clones or keeping a mother tyke ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you must have great faith in your petioles.


You've to put your other hand under the leaf to write on em.

They're not great oaks. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> this can't be done with feminized seeds they will all ways throw seeds in the end


Bullshit.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 15, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> Mothers can be kept,but i see no point i have another 9 seeds of,the strain.If i like it that much i just buy more,Once i have used the seeds i have left from the first order,i have enough mothers without adding more,to the list.


Where's thread head grower ?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

oh gawd whos gonna say it, my money is on yman


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

mmmm me then is it? tyke mate fem seeds can be ok, if they throw beans its prob the enviro that caused em, and you have a lot of brown pistils for 7 weeks looks like you've burnt the flower set at about week 5


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

Hold on.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

First of all how the fuck does a plant spontaneously throw out beans without being pollinated, feminized or not.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

Dude's deleted his posts.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude's deleted his posts.


Pretty sure I've only got one douche on ignore at the moment so I was a tad confused when I couldn't see his post. Back to spliff and ipa.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude's deleted his posts.


Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

talisker and yeti og for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

Protein shakes and vaped Jack Frost for me. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Protein shakes and vaped Jack Frost for me. lol


you tried that hemp seed protein?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> First of all how the fuck does a plant spontaneously throw out beans without being pollinated, feminized or not.


light leak, early nanners, jizz, beans?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you tried that hemp seed protein?


Yeah it shite. lol

I tried soy one time too and that doesn't do either, soy powder tastes fucking awful.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah it shite. lol
> 
> I tried soy one time too and that doesn't do either, soy powder tastes fucking awful.


im no expert but soy protein ...is that good for men heard its got phytoestrogens?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> early nanners


Aye............one step at a time.

I thought I got what he meant to say but he fell at the first hurdle. 

I'd have dealt with that in due course but he just ran out and shot the fucking nag in the head!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

I was being polite, he seems ok but hes a burner imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im no expert but soy protein ...is that good for men heard its got phytoestrogens?



That's supposed to be all bullshit.

I thought there was something to it for a while but apparently it was based on dodgy/misread papers/data.

I've not checked with my own eyes but meh......


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

I ll check it out if I turn vegan otherwise its tbone steak, prob got more oestrogen in it than a soy bean, gotta order bull beef ftw


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

The cholesterol thing is the biggest piece of dietary bullshit to hit the civilised world in years.

Eating fat does not make you fat, eating carbs makes you fat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

My chip pan is full of beef dripping.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

Not that I eat many chips mind.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

yeah theres no correlation between dietary cholesterol and serum cholesterol, the original experiments were done on rabbits in the 1940 s, they fed them with high cholesterol which caused them to develop high serum (blood) cholesterol, rabbits eat fukin lettuce, this herbivore science doesn't translate to humans so it seems, when they ran the stats for humans through a supercomputer it turns out that an FEB/ulster fry is the breakfast of champions, its the shreddies and Weetabix cause the diabetes


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2016)

very drunk btw


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its the Shreddies and Weetabix cause the diabetes


Aye.

Insulin is the reason.

Glucose from carbs enters the blood stream, insulin is secreted by the pancreas to use it for energy or store it as glycogen in the liver and muscles, the glucose not stored as glycogen gets turned into triglycerides (bodyfat).


Keep carbs low and insulin is an anabolic hormone, eat too many carbs and insulin becomes a fat storing hormone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 15, 2016)

And that's as deep as grow talk at this time. lol



I'm off to play video games.

Laters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Go on just a quick line won't hurt lol


Aye it didn't. At all. Not even the 12th


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2016)

Have to say its liberating coming in this hour hoying the cano on and vegging to some telly shite


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mornin fellas hows she cuttin...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 16, 2016)

Morning mate/all, just having another j then got some potting up to do, then finish painting the bathroom lol, you up to much?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 16, 2016)

No not much just had a tuna melt and making a j now ...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)

Quercus alba (white oak) has an average lifespan of 300 years but can live up to 600 years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

My day's turned out to be shite already. 

A barney with the Mrs cos I've had to do my nut in having to tell her AGAIN what it means to be a fucking human being.




I'm flogging a dead horse lads..........

This next crop can't come quick enough, I need rid of this monotonous internal monologue so badly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2016)

I've just got back on the drink and am about to have a dirty cheeseburger. Rocking a Beavertown cannonball 7.5% IPA. If I time stopping the drink eight I'll sleep proper tonight.


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2016)

how'd that work out for ya dony?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

Just been and spent £90 on food at the farm shop, half of that on meat.


Throw myself into this training to try and keep my head in focus.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2016)

You sound like a right nut job to me Yorkie !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

You ever seen 'One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest'?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes mate ...were you in it ?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

Ken Kesey, "you are either on the bus, or your not on the bus"


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

found it "*Now**, you're either on the bus or off the bus. If you're on the bus, and you get left behind, then you'll find it again. If you're off the bus in the first place — then it won't make a damn."
*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Yes mate ...


So you remember the scene where McMurphy chokes out nurse Ratched?






Well....................yeah.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

this is the bus replica


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> found it "*Now**, you're either on the bus or off the bus. If you're on the bus, and you get left behind, then you'll find it again. If you're off the bus in the first place — then it won't make a damn."*



Brilliant that guy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3733772this is the bus



It's in his back garden.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

Well it was when he died.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

rip ken kesey original acid head, made leary look straight


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

electric koolaid acid test is worth a read imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3733783
> 
> View attachment 3733785


yeah man the original had that dome, nice find


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You ever seen 'One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest'?


Juicyfruit...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Juicyfruit...


Straight 'Plum Duff' mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

Chicken breast
Marinated chicken breast
Sirloin steak
Chicken livers
Steak mince
Fat on pork chops
Chopped stewing steak



Should last the week I reckon.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just been and spent £90 on food at the farm shop, half of that on meat.


You need to find your self a crawshaws, depending where in Yorkshire you are.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3733848
> 
> Chicken breast
> Marinated chicken breast
> ...


Thats a session on the bbq for me


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Thats a session on the bbq for me


no man don't burn that meat black, skillet and butter ftw imo lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> You need to find your self a crawshaws, depending where in Yorkshire you are.


Bradford.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> no man don't burn that meat black, skillet and butter ftw imo lol


Shit bbq'ers burn the meat I cook mine properly even on both sides, still comes out black though


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bradford.


Bit far for you to travel it's a sout yorkshire business they may have them up your way.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Shit bbq'ers burn the meat I cook mine properly even on both sides, still comes out black though


it can be good man, but seared right in butter with a cast iron skillet is also a nice hit


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> it can be good man, but seared right in butter with a cast iron skillet is also a nice hit


I'm open to trying this one out ill use my ridge monkey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

First press Kalamata olive oil zeddd.........




Now I know you're digging that.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 16, 2016)

oh man I love that shit, best olive oil I had was in a pizza restaurant in Rome


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 16, 2016)

This is the best I've had, the best my dad has had my step sister nicked from a restaurant in Greece, the Mrs has been to Sardinia and Italy within the last few years though so she's had the bollocks too.


The Italians told the Mrs the mass produced Olive oils we get in the shops over here (Bertolli and such) isn't even Italian, it's cheap African oil that's just bottled in Italy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2016)

Well that's a straight 48 clocked in. No point stopping now. I took liberties tonight. Practically told a bloke I was taking his lass as she was more of a gadgie than him.

some chick asked me to pretend to be her new bloke on the phone to her old bloke so i laid it on thick, death threats etc family the works. then blew her off. been a badman tonight.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2016)

Morning lads
Can't say any of these I've got in veg are impressing me with there structure, got a blue cheese that has got the cheese traits but looks nothing like the keeper pheno I used to have, the og kush looks like a typical kush with its wide node spacing and is a healthy plant, one of the blue dreams maybe a keeper, but again doesn't look like I have the keeper pheno I used to have.
Just got to get more cuts this week then I can flip them, I suppose it's all about the high, but at the moment I'm sort of meh, probably start to get buzzed up when I get them in the flower room and start seeing some bud porn.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

that's the longest post ive ever seen from you medi. you must be excited about your garden. maybe you'll be thread head gardener by the year's end.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that's the longest post ive ever seen from you medi. you must be excited about your garden. maybe you'll be thread head gardener by the year's end.


I'm happy being thread boss


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Unless your name is rolli then never count on it.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Unless your name is rolli then never count on it.


This time next year I'll be modded up making multiple redundancies


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well that's a straight 48 clocked in. No point stopping now. I took liberties tonight. Practically told a bloke I was taking his lass as she was more of a gadgie than him.
> 
> some chick asked me to pretend to be her new bloke on the phone to her old bloke so i laid it on thick, death threats etc family the works. then blew her off. been a badman tonight.


lol n I thought I had a good night not clocking the groom n his mates from the chavvy wedding party that was coked out their nuts at the pub last night whilst chatting up the bride that was obviously pissed off she just married an arsehole lmao

Got a few issues to sort out with a lad today that I can see turning into fisticuffs so gna have a tutti frutti wnb n then head off out to deal with that lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

Afternoon peeps.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Afternoon peeps.


Hows it going?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Hows it going?



Chilling today to be fair.

I whacked the vape on early after a bit of lazy Top Gear in bed so I'm prepped for minimal stress.

Dad rings me to see if it's OK to come pick up an oz, then rings me back an hour later to cancel cos he can't get the factory steering lock off his car. lol

The Mrs is off out on her bike so I'm just having a late breakfast and I'll probably pump some tunes and clean up for a bit then veg out the rest of the day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

Oooooh Inner Space is on Channel 5.


Now that's some retro movie action!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooooh Inner Space is on Channel 5.
> 
> 
> Now that's some retro movie action!


Test Match for me today. Working nights has really fucked my body clock up. I didn't get to sleep until half five and I went to bed at one ffs


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

I had a super breakfast this morning mushroom bacon egg and cheese in the ridge monkey sent the kids off to their dad's and been in to water my plant, thrown my 2 heavyweight autos out into the garden as they're doing shit about 4 inch tall and flowering, haven't got space or tine to waste with them, has made more space in the veg area for the 5 mystery females and my auto mazar, busy morning so far to say I was up at 5am got a bbq to go to tonight,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Test Match for me today. Working nights has really fucked my body clock up. I didn't get to sleep until half five and I went to bed at one ffs


I worked nights for years mate, I fully understand.

I've been for games of snooker at 3-4-5am cos the heads been busy loads of times.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> I had a super breakfast this morning mushroom bacon egg and cheese in the ridge monkey sent the kids off to their dad's and been in to water my plant, thrown my 2 heavyweight autos out into the garden as they're doing shit about 4 inch tall and flowering, haven't got space or tine to waste with them, has made more space in the veg area for the 5 mystery females and my auto mazar, busy morning so far to say I was up at 5am got a bbq to go to tonight,


What's a ridge monkey?


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's a ridge monkey?


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

Type it in to YouTube I use mine when I go fishing, makes a few pack up and go home hungry lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

I might well cut my front lawn with my new beast Briggs & Stratton petrol lawnmower, all alpha as fuck in front of the olds with their Flymo's.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I might well cut my front lawn with my new beast Briggs & Stratton petrol lawnmower, all alpha as fuck in front of the olds with their Flymo's.


I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore with a concrete drive no grass for me to cut.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

I've 2 gardens and a drive, it was a fucking ball ache to cut with the shitty leccy mower I had.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

I have never owned a Electric one always went for petrol mowers n strimmers,


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

I have an added tiny yard now that I'll be tending to this summer.thinking about one of those engineless push mowers, they're econo and portable. already had one - dodgy neighbor never returned, it's still prolly in her shed right next door. the leccy ones have really come down in price tho, as long as it's not complete junk. it does look like a child's toy i see


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

Busy today mi self 
Gotta gut grow room mop clean dust hoods wash wilmas clean 100lltr clay stones in bath! Empty clean and fill 250ltr tank 
Then set it all back up fill pots up transplant clones 
And get rid of all the old medium 

But before all that miss got full breaky on to get me started lol

@yorkie 
You wanna check out them enshake powder drinks 600 calories and 20g protein in a 250ml drink! 

They're expensive but I get them off a mate who gets off doctors 
I just throw him some weed lol

Make hitting my 3000 to 4000 calories a day a LOT easier especially in off days when I just don't want food


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

inner space (1987) cool sci-if for the time. only remember dynamic between randy quaid and meg ryan. big fan of D.Q.'s crazy older brother, randy quaid. that guy is a character.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> @yorkie
> You wanna check out them enshake powder drinks 600 calories and 20g protein in a 250ml drink!
> 
> They're expensive but I get them off a mate who gets off doctors
> ...



Ensure.

I know the ones, I used to buy em off the smackheads back in the day for 50p each.

350 cals the biggest has in.

They're shite, full of sugar, the calories come from corn syrup.


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Ensure.
> 
> I know the ones, I used to buy em off the smackheads back in the day for 50p each.
> 
> ...


No not the drinks their called enshakes powder form you add whole milk and they are 600 calories lol

 

 

Made by same company I think tho Abbott's


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> No not the drinks their called enshakes powder form you add whole milk and they are 600 calories lol
> 
> View attachment 3734280
> 
> ...



Even so, look at the make nutritional make up on that label.

69g of carbs, 11.5 of which is sugar.

And that's before you add milk.




When something so small has so many calories in it you have to ask yourself how/why, the answer is usually carbs/sugar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

My brain is fried. I think I've done myself lasting damage. Some bell ends motor alarm is going berserk outside. Just what I need right now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

If you post the ingredients list that will tell the whole story.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My brain is fried. I think I've done myself lasting damage.


Have a word.


Till next time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

I would if I could remember which word.


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Even so, look at the make nutritional make up on that label.
> 
> 69g of carbs, 11.5 of which is sugar.
> 
> ...


Yeah one of the ingredients is corn syrup lol 
Can't beat good ol food but their good for me for fillers lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My brain is fried. I think I've done myself lasting damage. Some bell ends motor alarm is going berserk outside. Just what I need right now.


I think mine is too. I was thinking who the fuck is Brian and how have you fried him.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> Yeah one of the ingredients is corn syrup lol
> Can't beat good ol food but their good for me for fillers lol


A bowl of oats is a good filler.

Sugar is not good for anything except giving an insulin spike.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

Brian was fired ages back man keep up. Lol 

I need to find somewhere to eat that isn't going to be too much for my delicate state. I've eaten nowt since Friday dinner.


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

That's ingrediant don't ask me if it's good or bad lol


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A bowl of oats is a good filler.
> 
> Sugar is not good for anything except giving an insulin spike.


I eat them with yoghurt for breaky


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> View attachment 3734287
> That's ingrediant don't ask me if it's good or bad lol



Oooh yeah that's garbage mate.

Sugar and oil with some cheap protein thrown in.


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Brian was fired ages back man keep up. Lol
> 
> I need to find somewhere to eat that isn't going to be too much for my delicate state. I've eaten nowt since Friday dinner.


Don't know how you do it don I would be dead if it was me lol dedication that man!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

I'd be a goner with that exquisite pastry shop a few doors down. saw jaw dropper picture in the food thread. who doesn't have a weakness for sweets.


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooh yeah that's garbage mate.
> 
> Sugar and oil with some cheap protein thrown in.


Nice I'm on the jbc anabolic mass also 
I'm not keen on things likes creatine and such just my cod liver olive n multi vits lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> I eat them with yoghurt for breaky



You want to stop that practice then.

Simple sugars for breakfast and then all lethargic off the sugar crash come lunchtime, fuck that.



Best bodybuilding breakfast ever is a bowl of porridge and some eggs, with maybe a good quality protein shake thrown in.

Oats are low GI carbs so don't give an insulin spike and they keep you fuller longer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

My supplement corner costs about £100, I'm doing over a kilo of protein concentrate a week in full swing.........


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You want to stop that practice then.
> 
> Simple sugars for breakfast and then all lethargic off the sugar crash come lunchtime, fuck that.
> 
> ...


Lol I'm not as dedicated as you m8 I like my luxuries too much tbh n im just trying to not be a thin rake! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> Don't know how you do it don I would be dead if it was me lol dedication that man!


I don't feel great tbf. I'm in a bad way here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> n im just trying to not be a thin rake! Lol



So eat more protein and fats with training.

Sugar does fuck all for your body but damage it and make it fat.

3000-4000 calories a day is all well and good but if those are shite calories and mostly from sugars then you're gonna have a shite body/health and maybe give yourself diabetes before your time has come.

You are what you eat.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

My nan never explained that (refined) *sugar is poison*. I know that now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> My nan never explained that (refined) *sugar is poison*. I know that now.


No, ALL sugars are poison.


The worst of all sugars is Fructose from fruit, it fucks your liver something chronic.


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So eat more protein and fats with training.
> 
> Sugar does fuck all for your body but damage it and make it fat.
> 
> ...


You are right 
But I'm 11 stone lol


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't feel great tbf. I'm in a bad way here.


Get some scran in you then man! 
Nice greasy sausage butty lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Brian was fired ages back man keep up. Lol
> 
> I need to find somewhere to eat that isn't going to be too much for my delicate state. I've eaten nowt since Friday dinner.


McDonald's usually works for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

In theory sounds good but I've had a banana and and feel full haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> McDonald's usually works for me


A mcwrongalds sounds good but I think I'm gonna wait for a Chinese later


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

makka said:


> You are right
> But I'm 11 stone lol


I'm 10.9


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2016)

Fuck the Chinese ...I've still got noodles coming out my arse from Friday !!! Thought I had worms


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

I was 11 stone @ 12% body fat 2 weeks back before I started slacking.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

Just been to Waitrose for some salmon and seen a £3, 150g bag of crisps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

Got prickly heat and started dry heaving in McDonalds had to leave. I'm a right attractive proposition today.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

At that rate the cunts are selling potato's for about £6 each!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Got prickly heat and started dry heaving in McDonalds had to leave. I'm a right attractive proposition today.



You obviously look like you feel then, fucking hanging!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mcwrongalds


goodun @Don Gin and Ton


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 17, 2016)

Sounds like you boys need to put some weight on im nearly 14 stone and as thin as a rake being 6ft 3 might have something to do with it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol I'm 16 n a half. 5'11 tall.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol I'm 16 n a half. 5'11 tall.


I reckon you would have lost half a stone this weekend though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I reckon you would have lost half a stone this weekend though.


If he hadn't been drinking. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

Aye I lost half a stone the month I cut the drink out. Most boring month I can remember.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

Didn't you end up doing a load of Molly to compensate that month though?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 17, 2016)

The Molly I'd do if I was living single, I dread to think. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2016)

Not sure man, which probably means yes. I usually compensate when I cut something out. There's a point with that stuff when too often is too often. The buzz gets shitter as your serotonin lessens, then you're balling your eyes out over fuck all.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 17, 2016)

Well fck me lads was just in the pub and there was a raffle and i won an adult colourin book ?? Wtf is that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 17, 2016)

Well I've just been to the cashpoint and found some marching powder!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 17, 2016)

Wudn like to sniff the shit that sticks like that ha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 17, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Wudn like to sniff the shit that sticks like that ha


Could be anything!? Speed, coke, MD? Either way it's prob cut to fuck!


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 18, 2016)

Morning lads
Busy day today at the grow op. Cloning, topping, lollypoping and supercropping


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 18, 2016)

Mail @makka


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 18, 2016)

I wonder if my seeds are going to show up today it'll be a week tomorrow since I ordered and paid for recorded delivery 1 to 3 days my left bollock


----------



## makka (Jul 18, 2016)

This cunt cracked me up hottest pepper in world lol apparently


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2016)

makka said:


> This cunt cracked me up hottest pepper in world lol apparently



The 'Carolina Reaper' is the hottest pepper in the world and it has been since 2014.

The second hottest is the 'Trinidad Moruga Scorpion'. Don has/had a plant of this strain.



The 'Chocolat Bhutlah' hasn't been officially tested.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's Wayne Algenio breaking the world record by eating 22 'Carolina Reaper' peppers in 60 seconds just 3 months ago.

119g in 60 seconds.








The old record was 70g in 60 seconds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2016)

the trinidad scorpion was just fucking awful. i ate one and threw the plant. the heat was up there aye but the taste was not for me at all. it was all you could taste in anything you used it in

Irish, adult colouring is the new in thing, apparently it's good stress relieving. I'm still struggling to do a paint by numbers in oils at work just now. gaffers calling me Toulouse n I'm threatening to chop his lug off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2016)

If Africa had more mosquito nets.


We could save millions of mosquitos from needlessly dying of AIDS each year.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the trinidad scorpion was just fucking awful. i ate one and threw the plant. the heat was up there aye but the taste was not for me at all. it was all you could taste in anything you used it in


Cunt!


You were supposed to send me a cut of that, Mr 'Sieve for brains'.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here's Wayne Algenio breaking the world record by eating 22 'Carolina Reaper' peppers in 60 seconds just 3 months ago.
> 
> 119g in 60 seconds.
> 
> ...


when i did the competition they put a pint in front of you and disqualify you if you touch it. harsh as fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cunt!
> 
> 
> You were supposed to send me a cut of that, Mr 'Sieve for brains'.


it was rammo with gnats man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> when i did the competition they put a pint in front of you and disqualify you if you touch it. harsh as fuck


Ha Ha Ha.

Savage!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2016)

I was tripping balls after man, crazy colours n shit. Thank fully your body has a natural fuck off defense and I whiteyed the majority back up 15 later. milk and sugar tabs to nutralise the acidity.

I'll never be doing anything that stupid again.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2016)

G'morn guys Wilford Brimley here. time to start the morn'n off right with a few cups of my Ethiopian fresh roast. top notch gogo-juice bean gear.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2016)

swole eyelids feel like they weigh about a stone each after last nights medicinal hash session


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 18, 2016)

afternoon guys my ballast broke last night ffs when u power it on it clicks the blub gives a little flash then nothing prob Igniter


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> swole eyelids feel like they weigh about a stone each after last nights medicinal hash session



Haha,lightweight lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys my ballast broke last night ffs when u power it on it clicks the blub gives a little flash then nothing prob Igniter


That sounds like it's tripping. Heat maybe? Is it adjustable? If it is, turn it down and see if it comes on at a lower wattage.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That sounds like it's tripping. Heat maybe? Is it adjustable? If it is, turn it down and see if it comes on at a lower wattage.


yeh its dimable m8 i tried putting it down on the 400w setting same thing i thought it was the bulb to start with but i changed it and the same thing happened its only just over a year old its been screwed to a brick wall


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh its dimable m8 i tried putting it down on the 400w setting same thing i thought it was the bulb to start with but i changed it and the same thing happened its only just over a year old its been screwed to a brick wall


Fucks knows then. That was my best guess. Probably need a new one then.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Fucks knows then. That was my best guess. Probably need a new one then.


lol cheers m8 i have opened it up but cant see fuck all as they have put alot of black stick shit all over it gussing its heat proff shit lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2016)

ask around maybe u have m80 with a temporary back up ballast. 600hps?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> lol cheers m8 i have opened it up but cant see fuck all as they have put alot of black stick shit all over it gussing its heat proff shit lol


I was lead to believe that digital ballasts were bulletproof reliability wise. 
I've turned mine down to 400 because of this heatwave. I hope I remember to turn them back up when the weather cools. 
This runs yield will be shite enough. I've got too many gaps because I've only got four exo and one small glue in 20 litre pots of coco layered with pebbles. I'm going back to NFT after this run because it yields so well and is so easy. Watering separate pots is such a ballache and everyday too. They're drinking three litres a day each. I missed a day through lazyness and two fell over because the pots got too light.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ask around maybe u have m80 with a temporary back up ballast. 600hps?


ive taken the one out of the veg room and put them under a 250mh at min ill order another one tomorrow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I was lead to believe that digital ballasts were bulletproof reliability wise.
> I've turned mine down to 400 because of this heatwave. I hope I remember to turn them back up when the weather cools.
> This runs yield will be shite enough. I've got too many gaps because I've only got four exo and one small glue in 20 litre pots of coco layered with pebbles. I'm going back to NFT after this run because it yields so well and is so easy. Watering separate pots is such a ballache and everyday too. They're drinking three litres a day each. I missed a day through lazyness and two fell over because the pots got too light.


yeh so did i m8 i did a power test like i say when i first plug it in it powers up but then it loses power so ill just buy a new one and keep it and ask around


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow! 33C over there today!!

Enjoy!! (I've only got 29C but I'm going to Playa Castelldefels)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 19, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3735983
> Wow! 33C over there today!!
> 
> Enjoy!! (I've only got 29C but I'm going to Playa Castelldefels)


pushing 34-35 where I am today, 2 schools have sent all the kids home because of it and heat warnings have been issued etc


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> pushing 34-35 where I am today, 2 schools have sent all the kids home because of it and heat warnings have been issued etc


Wow! Just wow! Glad you are gonna have a bit of a heatwave! Hence this thread is dead quiet this morning! I'm on the beach now.


It's windy here, about 28c but feel less. Hotter over there! 


Have a great British Summer day!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 19, 2016)

And I hate smoking joints on the beach when it's windy. Need a good strong vape pen!!

Any of you lot playing with terps yet? Or making your own atomizers?


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3736015
> 
> And I hate smoking joints on the beach when it's windy. Need a good strong vape pen!!
> 
> Any of you lot playing with terps yet? Or making your own atomizers?


Funny you should say I wasted about 7 gram bubble hash trying to melt it into pg/vg
Needless to say it didn't work lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 19, 2016)

makka said:


> Funny you should say I wasted about 7 gram bubble hash trying to melt it into pg/vg
> Needless to say it didn't work lol


Need to start with BHO/ shatter really. I'd put the bubble hash through Iso though..


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 19, 2016)

This is something I've wanted to try for a while. Nice and stealthy. Do you know what you did [email protected]


----------



## Daniel Ozbereski (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, good to be here!
I'm fortunate to work in the cannabis industry (oss bank). Will post here my home grown babies from sunny Barcelona every week showing the love they give back. thats week #5 now
Right now on our porch are green crack, picture attached and blue dream, Girl scout cookies, CRITICAL cbd, sour diesel and Purple Kush.
toke it easy
love


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 19, 2016)

quick soak in everclear alcohol and evap will made clean concentrate. just eat it or make caps. maybe mix w glycerin for pen, but nvr tried. not much into bho.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2016)

To warm balls stuck to leg


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2016)

heat the kief with glycerine add to vape pen, great for getting stoned at the airport


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2016)

im thinking of going back to organics, making the soil etc for flavour, please someone talk me out of it


----------



## Daniel Ozbereski (Jul 19, 2016)

Can't help you with that


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im thinking of going back to organics, making the soil etc for flavour, please someone talk me out of it


Don't....... Thats all i got.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Don't....... Thats all i got.


I second this...


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2016)

I do my own soil/compost and amendments for recycled soil. Pain in the erse to begin with but suits me.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Don't....... Thats all i got.


yeah coco and im gonna focus on my jagerbomb career lol...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2016)

DST said:


> I do my own soil/compost and amendments for recycled soil. Pain in the erse to begin with but suits me.


you always have healthy grows man, love the greens u get with living soil but need the cash tbh as I seem to yield bttr with coco


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im thinking of going back to organics, making the soil etc for flavour, please someone talk me out of it


I've just had to move 160gal of soil, before starting re-amending 80gals of it............that's enough to put anybody off.pmsl


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I've just had to move 160gal of soil, before starting re-amending 80gals of it............that's enough to put anybody off.pmsl


yeah in this heat too, I used to make my own soil and living nutes but the workload was daunting, coco grow is like having a hobby rather than a job ime


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> To warm balls stuck to leg


I know what you mean. I've just shown my missus my impression of a flying squirrel.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2016)

Wait till u get to my age & ya scrotum is banging on ya knees ! Saves taking a sleeping bag when camping though


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Wait till u get to my age & ya scrotum is banging on ya knees ! Saves taking a sleeping bag when camping though


In this weather I'm all balls and no bat


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 19, 2016)

We need the santa cruz blue dream on the thread weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> We need the santa cruz blue dream on the thread weed nerds


Have you previously been involved in a traffic accident ,or had a brain traumar at some stage mate ? I do apologise if you haven't .


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> We need the santa cruz blue dream on the thread weed nerds


we are getting that sent over hopefully this year.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2016)

Without a doubt. The flavours can be a little flatter (or maybe I should say terps) but for yield it's a no brainer, coco all the way.


zeddd said:


> you always have healthy grows man, love the greens u get with living soil but need the cash tbh as I seem to yield bttr with coco


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 20, 2016)

This is what I'm getting on with this morning


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> This is what I'm getting on with this morningView attachment 3736821


I always see faces when I look at bud shots too long, theres a good one in there


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> we are getting that sent over hopefully this year.


Nice, it's not the number one selling strain in despensaries for nothing.
Got a potential Hso keeper, but the clone only has got to be a better smoke.


----------



## limonene (Jul 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Nice, it's not the number one selling strain in despensaries for nothing.
> Got a potential Hso keeper, but the clone only has got to be a better smoke.


There is only 1 blue dream and that's the Santa cruz- I ran 2 HSo blue dream and 2 green crack and both were very average as is often the case with feminised seeds.
Can't wait to get the real thing and run it with my amnesia. Yields should be epic!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 20, 2016)

Some of you will remember me complaining about some new growers who moved in a few doors down. Looks like they've completely gone now. Check what I just found outside theirs on the street!

2 X wall fans (minus plugs) with 2 X brand new remote controls for them. Plus a rope ratchet. There was also a hose but I left that as it was old and dirty and I have some already. 

Hope the fans work! I was about to buy some extra.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> There is only 1 blue dream and that's the Santa cruz- I ran 2 HSo blue dream and 2 green crack and both were very average as is often the case with feminised seeds.
> Can't wait to get the real thing and run it with my amnesia. Yields should be epic!


I don't know, medicine man runs a seeded version in his warehouse's and he says it's his shops most popular aswell.
The Hso blue dream is one of about only a handful of seeds I could recomend, some solid plants to be found.
Look forward to a smoke and grow report if I don't get it first, the clone bandit might have it in stock. Need something solid for when I rebuild my empire and I like to look after my patients with something that will get them high and it's a yielder in the right hands.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)

im sipping on tanqueray no10 with ice, perfec for this weather, always nice to get a bit of free kit laha hear you are growing with a carbon filter now, good for the neighbours hey


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I don't know, medicine man runs a seeded version in his warehouse's and he says it's his shops most popular aswell.
> The Hso blue dream is one of about only a handful of seeds I could recomend, some solid plants to be found.
> Look forward to a smoke and grow report if I don't get it first, the clone bandit might have it in stock. Need something solid for when I rebuild my empire and I like to look after my patients with something that will get them high and it's a yielder in the right hands.


Grow tips on this strain would be really helpful....

I want to start these when it cools down a bit..


medicropper07 said:


> I don't know, medicine man runs a seeded version in his warehouse's and he says it's his shops most popular aswell.
> The Hso blue dream is one of about only a handful of seeds I could recomend, some solid plants to be found.
> Look forward to a smoke and grow report if I don't get it first, the clone bandit might have it in stock. Need something solid for when I rebuild my empire and I like to look after my patients with something that will get them high and it's a yielder in the right hands.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im sipping on tanqueray no10 with ice, perfec for this weather, always nice to get a bit of free kit laha hear you are growing with a carbon filter now, good for the neighbours hey


Yeah I got a 39kg Carbon which needs its own stand! 

The English growers that stayed at mine did it. Coz they could smell weed at the front door and were shitting it! It's really good, only a 1,000m3/hr fan and we wanted 1,300 but the negative pressure on the door is fantastic. Would recommend.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Grow tips on this strain would be really helpful....
> 
> I want to start these when it cools down a bit..
> 
> View attachment 3737204


Thread head grower will be along shortly


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)

its a beast (39 kg is 78 million square metres of surface area ffs) I got a 10 inch main and stubby 6 s for scrubbing, cant be too careful in uk most busts are from stink


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its a beast (39 kg is 78 million square metres of surface area ffs) I got a 10 inch main and stubby 6 s for scrubbing, cant be too careful in uk most busts are from stink


I'll never use a small filter again, maybe just in a drying room. 

With discount, I spent €400 and got a fan speed controller, all the insulated tubing etc and a wall fan. It brought the room down by a few C. 

However nothing made me happier than finding a good AC guy to change/refill my gas. Quoted me €100+ and then charged me €70 coz my gas tank was only 70cl.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm looking after my mates plants and he's using those nutes from GHS, the granule type. I don't like it. 

Also, his PH meter and ec are out so no wonder they look a bit fucked. Check the blue cheese back left. Idk what to tell him?!? Looks like acidic lockout to me??

The chocolope seed at the back right is lovely and I'm looking forward to that. He has one seed in a each pot. 

Front left is a kosher Kush that I gave him and front right is another blue dream. 

This chocolope could return him quite a bit if he doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2016)

Funny. A guy at the HTCC said about the Deep Blue....Oh you can really taste the Blue Dream......I just rolled my eyes. And this was after me telling him what was in it. I got a sample of the clone only Blue Dream. Was a nice sativa for sure. But it's nothing like the Deep Blue. Here's one I a growing in the vertical cab at about that awkward teenager stage. A nice mix of clone only genes with a dash of something something. Blackcurrant ribena fruit smells and blackcurrant lozenge taste when fully cured. Clones like a total cunt but it's worth it.


Edit pics are of a Deep blue incase anyone is confused.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im sipping on tanqueray no10 with ice, perfec for this weather, always nice to get a bit of free kit laha hear you are growing with a carbon filter now, good for the neighbours hey


Taut ud be more of a beefeater


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Taut ud be more of a beefeater


lol nah smells of 1970 s hairspray, this fukker is made in a lil still and the first 6 hours of distillate don't make the cut, all botanicals are fresh, nice and at 47.3 its got a kick


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Taut ud be more of a beefeater


u?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> u? View attachment 3737365


Nah this ..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Nah this ..


redbreast always comes up good in the reviews, u tried it


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> redbreast always comes up good in the reviews, u tried it


Yea the redbreast 12yr is not bad stuff... mate had a bottle of that johnny walker blue label thats a nice 1.... u tried that gin monkey 47 thats pretty good


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 20, 2016)

Man gg4 is DA BOMB shits mad strong lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 20, 2016)

u grown it out now then man ?


----------



## limonene (Jul 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I don't know, medicine man runs a seeded version in his warehouse's and he says it's his shops most popular aswell.
> The Hso blue dream is one of about only a handful of seeds I could recomend, some solid plants to be found.
> Look forward to a smoke and grow report if I don't get it first, the clone bandit might have it in stock. Need something solid for when I rebuild my empire and I like to look after my patients with something that will get them high and it's a yielder in the right hands.


hmm its definitely not bad but it wasn't anything id look to run again. I don't put any stock in it being the top selling seed either tbh, people buy barneys farm still ffs. But the clone only will be a different grade i am sure.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 21, 2016)

Any of you guys done purple haze been offered clones.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 21, 2016)

Yup...just gotta cut n hang...gonna try a dry trim this time


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mornin fellas ... i cud do with a bacon sambo about now..


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 21, 2016)

limonene said:


> hmm its definitely not bad but it wasn't anything id look to run again. I don't put any stock in it being the top selling seed either tbh, people buy barneys farm still ffs. But the clone only will be a different grade i am sure.


Top selling weed in the despensaries, don't know about the seeds, but it's my go to seed when I start from scratch. Some heavy yielders to be found, fast growing in veg, thick stems big indica leaves although there is a sativa pheno, not had that one myself, I expect to find a keeper in a 3 pack, not had one not germ on me yet, probably better at 9 weeks but can be took at 8, an all round good strain, I'll give a smoke report in a couple of months on mine.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2016)

Do you eat the crows too?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Do you eat the crows too?


No,but goose is nice ...


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2016)

morning boys hows it going ive had to flip to flower a bit earlier then i wanted cos of this heat and go down to the 400w with lights off room temp about 28c so didnt really have a choice sun rise in my back garden and its there till about 5pm nice for bbqs and kids but not for my plants lol


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2016)

Can you not run them at night Pompey? My rooms at 30 the last couple of days.....for the few days a year we get high temps it's hardly worth getting too worried about it. Similar to plants having cloudy days really.

Outdoor Hotdog.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> afternoon guys my ballast broke last night ffs when u power it on it clicks the blub gives a little flash then nothing prob Igniter


The bulb has probably died early.


My Lumii ballasts do that when a bulb is fucked, safety cut off inside, they won't fire a dodgy bulb.

Check the ballast with another bulb that you know works 100%, I bet it'll fire up.

When that happened with me I'd only had about 6 weeks solid use out of the bulb, the guy at my local grow shop guarantees bulbs for a year, I told him the story and he told me to bring it back and he'd just swap it for a new bulb so I did.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Funny you should say I wasted about 7 gram bubble hash trying to melt it into pg/vg
> Needless to say it didn't work lol



Because there's only a small amount of hash that will dissolve into a given amount of PG/VG before it starts to fall out of solution.

You need an ultrasonic processor/sonicator to reduce the hash particle size so that more will dissolve into solution.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Can you not run them at night Pompey? My rooms at 30 the last couple of days.....for the few days a year we get high temps it's hardly worth getting too worried about it. Similar to plants having cloudy days really.
> 
> Outdoor Hotdog.


yeh man but the sun is in my garden form about half 6 am to 5pm and thats when temps are 30c with out lights lol so im on 9pm till 9 am now


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The bulb has probably died early.
> 
> 
> My Lumii ballasts do that when a bulb is fucked, safety cut off inside, they won't fire a dodgy bulb.
> ...


i tried same bulb in diff ballast came strait on and tried 2 bulbs in the ballast thats not working and they did same thing just hers it click flash on then nothing i put a volt test on the out put side and when i trun it on i get a reading for about 3 sec then it gose blank so there is no continuous power to the out let if u know what i mean


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 22, 2016)

"The devil went to Jamaica, he was looking to sell some weed"......




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=650424845075001


----------



## District (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey guys this question has probably been asked buy since there are 9000+ pages. I grew out multiple strains in soil using smart pots on my last grow.

THC Bomb, Dinafem Critical plus and some skunk #1 clones not to mention Dinafem OG KUSH. 

Cut them down all at 8 weeks (ikr) but really was my best work dense nugs, good smoke and smelt amazing. My question is tho. People are always going on about lems. So #1 is that lemon haze and #2 in London specifically is this the choice of smokers coz I here that name brought up by everyone.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 22, 2016)

@District , excuse me , are you a transsexual ?


----------



## District (Jul 22, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @District , excuse me , are you a transsexual ?


Yes I'm undergoing hormone therapy same as your mother who feels free to be herself now you've flown the nest.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 22, 2016)

^^^^^^ great , that's all we need on the thread, a hormonal transsexual !, ah well , welcome , you should fit in well here


----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2016)

lol like we give a fuk about lems, every dinafem seed I was given as a freebie I fed to my cockerel, he loves dinafem


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2016)

We're's Don ? ....did he pull threw ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> We're's Don ? ....did he pull threw ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2016)

^^^^^^ lol good on ya Don, was a bit worried there


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3739488


Ah, the breakfast of champions. 
Takes me back to being 15 again and stealing a swig from the bottle my granny kept in her bedside locker. Good times


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 23, 2016)

me mates grow-spot got done by blaggers wk or so back, silly fucks managed to get away with 2 light hoods minus the ballasts lmao and the gaff was littered with harvested plants (was 10-14 days too late) and alot more equipment must have been well pissed off....

fuck no's who it was but shit had got sloppy at the addy for too long so only himself to blame.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 23, 2016)

Got given a pot of CBD oil and it's runny!!! What the fuck? Never have I seen this type of oil so thin. 

I'm suspicious of it so I'm going to try and finish it off and see what happens. He truly could've given the wrong person a sample here. Even if it's been done in food grade alcohol.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3739488


Scraping the toe nails there lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2016)

Was just a between bar aperitif man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Was just a between bar aperitif man.


Did you iron it out in one go? It's not something I've drank a lot of. It's popular in Scotland I believe. 
I've just started one of my alone parties lol
One xanax, blue Valium and a 0.2 of mdma. I wonder where this'll end up lol I've still got about 0.8 of mdma and five green heinekens plus a few xanax and about ten blues. Cue the nonsense lol
I'm just having my customary spliff on the downstairs bog now everyone is in bed. I'm not making that same mistake again though because I've got plenty of change for the vending machine this time lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 24, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Got given a pot of CBD oil and it's runny!!! What the fuck? Never have I seen this type of oil so thin.
> 
> I'm suspicious of it so I'm going to try and finish it off and see what happens. He truly could've given the wrong person a sample here. Even if it's been done in food grade alcohol.


Have you popped the blue dream yet ?
You should find a keeper in a 5 pack, if head grower doesn't show up I'll talk you through the grow
This time next year you'll be rocking a villa


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Have you popped the blue dream yet ?
> You should find a keeper in a 5 pack, if head grower doesn't show up I'll talk you through the grow
> This time next year you'll be rocking a villa


No I haven't popped the blue dream. Been too busy at the beach apartment!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Did you iron it out in one go? It's not something I've drank a lot of. It's popular in Scotland I believe.
> I've just started one of my alone parties lol
> One xanax, blue Valium and a 0.2 of mdma. I wonder where this'll end up lol I've still got about 0.8 of mdma and five green heinekens plus a few xanax and about ten blues. Cue the nonsense lol
> I'm just having my customary spliff on the downstairs bog now everyone is in bed. I'm not making that same mistake again though because I've got plenty of change for the vending machine this time lol


Popular in Scotland....Not fukking half Osc. Few jellies and a bottle of bucky is the neds go to fix. It's more popular on the West coast. Strathclyde council even invited the monks up to Glasgow to show them the damage caused by the glass bottles the are strewn a lcross the red ash football pitches of a weekend. They asked them to start producing it in plastic bottles. The monks ignored them.......


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 24, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 24, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening weed nerds


Your popular tonight cropper.......nothing new there then


----------



## CouchGouch (Jul 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Popular in Scotland....Not fukking half Osc. Few jellies and a bottle of bucky is the neds go to fix. It's more popular on the West coast. Strathclyde council even invited the monks up to Glasgow to show them the damage caused by the glass bottles the are strewn a lcross the red ash football pitches of a weekend. They asked them to start producing it in plastic bottles. The monks ignored them.......


Haha not had jellies or red ash pitches in Glasgow for over a decade, take it you're an expat


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2016)

CouchGouch said:


> Haha not had jellies or red ash pitches in Glasgow for over a decade, take it you're an expat


Aye indeed, the Jelly factory had already been closed down before I moved, but the principles of shit football pitches with smashed glass bucky bottles and kids drinking and mixing with downers is still going strong, expat or not. Ye canny take the Weedgie oot eh Glesgae!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2016)

Mornin fellas


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 25, 2016)

Just found a bit of bud rot on one of the colas ! That's what u get for packing em in , Fuck sake  3 weeks to go yet


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear that baz...


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 25, 2016)

Finally Day 1 of the multi strain grow op


----------



## makka (Jul 25, 2016)

Just transplanted 4 Exo in a wilma and 4 lemons sk in a wilma gonna give a 2 week veg and flip them bitches 

Also taking down the lemon sk and Exo in coco this weekend really looking forward to trying both the smell is delicious!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 25, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1281516635193226


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2016)

good idea morgan just stop talking about it, lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 25, 2016)

I laughed so hard when he said that.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2016)

must be a pain being him


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2016)

anyway fuk me lost a few hours to gg4 this morning, the resin on it s ridiculous


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it a good yielder Z ?


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jul 25, 2016)

Evening muthafukkaaas. How yous all been? I'm 4 weeks away from my first harvest in almost 8 months. Fucking happy days !!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 25, 2016)

I got to stop eating weed cookies....my arse hole is like a wind sock !!!! I'm shitting pats


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2016)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening muthafukkaaas. How yous all been? I'm 4 weeks away from my first harvest in almost 8 months. Fucking happy days !!


shit not having anything on the go isnt it, i'm practically retired lol. working 12+ hour days at the minute and i'm not even smoking so my motivation to find new gaffs just isnt there. got a few glue going in my mates but only flipped them this week, should be monsters if they can make it through the twatting heat.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Is it a good yielder Z ?


yes mate but its got wide internodes and is finicky in that out of 3 new strains the glue is most sensitive to fluctuations enviro and rootzone etc, but fuk me the vape off it is mad, couldn't finish my bag this morn I was tripping out with brain tingle


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2016)

also its one of those rare strains where the bud stacks and swells rather than the usual fluff then fill-out, so you can take it down early if needed and its still frosty bud


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 26, 2016)

On the way to the dam.. cant wait to get a bit of nice hash


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

Day 2
First disaster, didn't run the air intake, temps 36
Solution, going to check temps again with the intake on and if it's above 30 I'm going to have to knock a light off and run 6 a light instead of 4
Wake and bake


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

Never stop thinking weed nerds


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

@irish4:20 have yourself a great time! It's too hot over here atm. 

My clones aren't doing well. 

The second lot I took are all dying and need to go in the bin!! Must be something that I did coz the ones on the left are all rooting, taken a week before.

Oh well. 

 
I gave away that CBD oil in capsules. It was finished off ok but too runny.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2016)

feed the clones imo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> feed the clones imo


Don't you think they are past it? All the new growth is dying. Or do you mean the rooting lot?

1ml/ L Rhizo ph 5.8-6.0 more than that in the spray?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> @irish4:20 have yourself a great time! It's too hot over here atm.
> 
> My clones aren't doing well.
> 
> ...


looks like too hot/humid in there for them, have you tried opening the vent on top a bit?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> looks like too hot/humid in there for them, have you tried opening the vent on top a bit?


I want to but I keep cutting more clones which need Max rh.

Maybe coz I just sprayed them? The jiffys seem dry?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I want to but I keep cutting more clones which need Max rh.
> 
> Maybe coz I just sprayed them? The jiffys seem dry?


Can you not split it down into smaller props? 1 for each batch etc, i use the smaller props for that exact reason etc

Also I found better results just wetting the plug with a pipette n leaving plant alone as opposed to spraying plant AND plug etc, with my cuts they only get watered/wetted 2-3 times roughly in the 2-3 weeks it takes em to root etc


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Don't you think they are past it? All the new growth is dying. Or do you mean the rooting lot?
> 
> 1ml/ L Rhizo ph 5.8-6.0 more than that in the spray?


Wouldn't worry to much about the ph, but I'd use boiled water in the spray
26 to 28 constant
4 days in dome with vents closed misting the dome once a day with your spray
7 days in dome with vents open, lifting dome every day for new air and spraying the clones every other day
2 days still under a weak cfl with dome off
Under the mh 4 feet away

And it's easier rooting in dirt in a solo cup, just a matter of dialing your moisture level in
Shouldn't need to water


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thread head grower getting sacked


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Can you not split it down into smaller props? 1 for each batch etc, i use the smaller props for that exact reason etc
> 
> Also I found better results just wetting the plug with a pipette n leaving plant alone as opposed to spraying plant AND plug etc, with my cuts they only get watered/wetted 2-3 times roughly in the 2-3 weeks it takes em to root etc


Yeah, I'll use another box. That way I can open the vent holes. 

I like the watering by pipette. They seem a bit dry.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, I'll use another box. That way I can open the vent holes.
> 
> I like the watering by pipette. They seem a bit dry.


Mine need re-wetting about every 5`ish days roughly, just a few drops with a pipette to re-soak the plug etc, i use a very weak veg solution( canna Grow at about 0.25ml/L) n dont even bother ph`ing lol, vents stay closed on mine until at least half the prop is showing roots then i open the vent about halfway for a few days then fully open until they are taken out etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

Those clones are rotting and are past being fucked.

Bin em, clean your prop out and start again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

And contrary to popular belief clones don't need high humidity.

Unless you want them to damp off and die due to lack of oxygen at the root zone.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

I would agree with Yorkie. They got the black death on em. Get them away from the clones that have rooted. The rots in the leaves as well and it will only be a matter of time before it hits the healthy ones. Good luck.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah those look ducked ! Il chuck em later. At dentist now. Oh no! :/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

21 site bucket cloner (can fit 2 per site to get 42 clones per run) with a 360o sprayer, a ball air stone and a coil of breather tubing.

Plain water straight from the tap, no PH and no humidity dome.

30 strong clones with a 100% success rate in a nice clean environment.

 






Jiffy's and props are shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

@DST

Browsing in TK Maxx yesterday and came across this Cerruti track top/shell top/jacket.......







If I could have rocked it without looking like a complete chav I'd have had it. lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

Ive got an aerocloning pot (?) but hate transplanting all the long roots through the net pots..

Bought this recently. I've got the bug!

E nail pipe. They charge by USB, no more lighters and getting my mits burnt!

Would you use one? Buy one? It's for taking dabs of extractions. They are only out this year.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ive got an aerocloning pot but hate transplanting all the long roots through the net pots..


Common sense says you're leaving them too long and should be transplanting them earlier.

This is enough development to pot up....






You could do yourself a favour and cut the net pots on your cloner down with a pair of scissors.

You only need the rim of the pot to hold the foam collar in the hole.

The basket part is only useful to those who use pebbles and just transfer the clone in it's little pot of pebbles straight into the main system.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Bought this recently. I've got the bug!
> 
> E nail pipe. They charge by USB, no more lighters and getting my mits burnt!
> 
> ...


I'd use that.


I've just given a 1/2 oz for a used DaVinci Ascent vaporiser off my pal.

http://www.davincivaporizer.com/ 

They come with little glass bowls for extracts that sit inside the ceramic element where the weed would go.

Quite cool and rechargeable so proper portable, get about 2 hours use per charge.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Common sense says you're leaving them too long and should be transplanting them earlier.
> 
> This is enough development to pot up....
> 
> ...



I'm actually gonna try it today. I'm taking advice, thanks! 

I've got the aerocloner and I need to change things if I'm not happy. 

Not used to clones damping off on me.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

Your doubling your work with an aerocloner
Straight into dirt is as easy as it gets


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @DST
> 
> Browsing in TK Maxx yesterday and came across this Cerruti track top/shell top/jacket.......
> 
> ...


Fuk me the price on that (ok, it's a shell suit so would def be hard to pull it off without looking a tad chav like, lol). Jacket I was looking at in 89 was about the same price then. That things a bit too busy for my liking though. I prefer the understated look on the whole even if that does include bright Red jackets haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Your doubling your work with an aerocloner
> Straight into dirt is as easy as it gets


No, it has the same problems as using jiffy plugs and certainly doesn't get clones as strong from the start with a 100% success rate.


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2016)

When a fashion design is composed mainly of a repeating logo, that's not style it's brand advertising.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

DST said:


> That things a bit too busy for my liking though. I prefer the understated look on the whole even if that does include bright Red jackets haha.


Aye the material is shiny as fuck, proper loud and in your face.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye the material is shiny as fuck, proper loud and in your face.


It's probalby quite a few seasons old. I use fire too much to wear anything so flamable


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

ovo said:


> When a fashion design is composed mainly of a repeating logo, that's not style it's brand advertising.


I would say it also depends on the logos design and if that is something that can be incorporated into a wider design. But on the whole, yes I would agree.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

ovo said:


> When a fashion design is composed mainly of a repeating logo, that's not style it's brand advertising.



Fashion comes from the subjectively mutual appreciation for creations made by designers.

You buy a design you like, putting designs together in a unique way that is mutually appealing to others creates 'style', if lots of people like the same design then it becomes 'fashionable'.


Fashion does not come from generic clothes in places like Primark and Walmart.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Don't you think they are past it? All the new growth is dying. Or do you mean the rooting lot?
> 
> 1ml/ L Rhizo ph 5.8-6.0 more than that in the spray?


yes sorry to be so vague I was very mashed off my wake and b, the black has happened due to the jiffy being too wet so poor O2 also it had used its nutes esp P trying to root plus poss low level light, feed the clones strait off with ec about 1.2 and give em plenty of cfl light don't cut the leaves (they need the nutes in em) and you will have clones that look the same as when you cut them except bigger, they grow with this method ime


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 26, 2016)

I love primark, & Asda


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2016)

I wear what the mrs buys me, fuk knows what I would look like left to my own choices, some of the old photos are fukin horrid


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

My Mrs is not allowed to buy me clothes, she'd have me looking like a right twat in stripy t shirts like the Jean Paul Gaultier models.


Levi's, Kickers, Luke jumpers and proper lad stuff just doesn't go with that preppy shit.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2016)

I ve given up mate its t shirts for 99 p off the net, but I do have an elegant silk tie collection which is probably complete given that I now grow dope


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I ve given up mate its t shirts for 99 p off the net, but I do have an elegant silk tie collection which is probably complete given that I now grow dope


I tend to buy my Tshirts from a youth street/skate style shop in Poland called Cropp, they commission Polish graffiti artists to do exclusive and limited designs for them, with the conversion rate Tshirts tend to be around £7 each so I periodically blast £50 or so and I'll be rocking stuff nobody else here has.


I'm a tie man myself Zeddd.

I've had a few nice suits but I'm all for the statement tie to set it off.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd like a few more but I only wear suits for weddings these days.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2016)

I wear Vans, Levi's and t shirts and have done since I was teenager. I do have some nice clothes but rarely have a reason to wear them. 
Clothes shopping takes me no time because I know what I want before I leave the house.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 26, 2016)

I've only got one suit, it's a FWC suit....funerals,Weddings & Court


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Clothes shopping takes me no time because I know what I want before I leave the house.


Yeah I'm exactly the same, I know in my head what I want and I know which other clothes it will go with.


The Mrs on the other hand sees something she likes, buys it, then wonders what the fuck she's gonna wear with it when she gets home.

I can throw shit loads of smooth get ups together from my wardrobe in a breath, the Mrs mostly has a wardrobe full of miss matched clothes. lol


----------



## slyone (Jul 26, 2016)

hahaha, I have a BDMC suit... Not always in that order. Births, deaths, marriages & court but not too often do I get to wear it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I've only got one suit, it's a FWC suit....funerals,Weddings & Court


Yeah me too these days.



Well I've got an old YSL one that's too small doing fuck all but hanging there, but that doesn't count cos I'll never fit into that again.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

If somebody dies I'm fucked.

My suit is blue. lol


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If somebody dies I'm fucked.
> 
> My suit is blue. lol


I have a grey/silver one so I'm covered on all occasions. And a tie to match!


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 26, 2016)

What's the most you guys have paid for clones/cuts? The bloke I have used in the past is wanting £18 per cut. Bit expensive if you ask me?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2016)

Think my ex has chucked all my posh gear, I've no whistle to wear if i do get popped. lol no grow to get popped for that but I nearly had a popo car friday gone. fucker had all four doors kiddie locked. sensible fucker.

quacks have said i'm to see the head shrinker and take some happy tabs. quit the drink and be a normal person apparently. no promises though haha from either of us.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> What's the most you guys have paid for clones/cuts? The bloke I have used in the past is wanting £18 per cut. Bit expensive if you ask me?!


Make your own and keep mothers/clones of your keepers


----------



## bobtokes (Jul 26, 2016)

anyone grown urgog blues ?


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 26, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Make your own and keep mothers/clones of your keepers


Easier said than done. I have plenty of plants to become mothers just none to use at this moment in time,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> What's the most you guys have paid for clones/cuts? The bloke I have used in the past is wanting £18 per cut. Bit expensive if you ask me?!


£5-£8 is the going rate.

I know of a guy that does about 1000 per year and charges £6 each.


For £18 you want to laugh at him and send him jogging.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

bobtokes said:


> anyone grown urgog blues?


We have the real Blues/Livers floating about.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

bobtokes said:


> anyone grown urgog blues ?


Bird seed, try their website uk420


----------



## bobtokes (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We have the real Blues/Livers floating about.


how does the urgog version compare


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Easier said than done. I have plenty of plants to become mothers just none to use at this moment in time,


You need the clone bandit


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 26, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> You need the clone bandit


Go away Mr immature. I'm done reading your shit your going on ignore.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quacks have said i'm to see the head shrinker and take some happy tabs. quit the drink and be a normal person apparently. no promises though haha from either of us.



Fuck that shit Don lad.

I did 3 weeks on the happy tabs and fucked em off.

First week I threw up violently within 10 mins of every dose while cold sweating my knackers off (felt like a mini come up but dizzy).
And the other 2 weeks I was just agitated to fuck and proper spaced out.

I'm not down for feeling worse to get better.




And there's no doing Molly ever again if you're on the happy pills.
Can kill yourself with serotonin poisoning.


I'd much rather do the periodic Molly for a bump in mood.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

bobtokes said:


> how does the urgog version compare



Don't know but probably nothing like.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

He's a pal of a guy I don't cross paths with any more.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's a pal of a guy I don't cross paths with any more.


I know guys like that dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck that shit Don lad.
> I did 3 weeks on the happy tabs and fucked em off.
> First week I threw up violently within 10 mins of every dose while cold sweating my knackers off (felt like a mini come up but dizzy).
> And the other 2 weeks I was just agitated to fuck and proper spaced out.
> ...


well I've agreed to try em for everyone's sake. I'm not bothered about molly or mandy. I think that's partly to blame for my nut being out of kilter. but ffs I can do without sweating any more. As for throwing up I am anyway I'm full of this gastro bug at the minute. it's kicking me all over. the office can hear my belly growling over the radio. I'm losing weight but not in the good way. training isn;t happening til i'm not weak as a fucking kitten.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 26, 2016)

I decided I'd rather try and talk to somebody to try and fix the problem rather than resorting to drugs to mask the symptoms.



But try em for who's sake?

You've only yourself to think about now, no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2016)

I get to do both. joy...

I agree with you though. I do have family somewhere in scotland.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2016)

I feel like a right cheap skate now, rocking my €19.99 jeans from Mango. Recently bought a pair in the sales for 9.99 and was chuffed! Not that I can wear them yet! 

@zeddd I binned them hours ago! Not all, just the ones that had dying leaves.Lol gonna cut some more later. Was busy repotting a gorilla glue outdoors earlier.


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2016)

known people on long term antidepressants and they are not right, those pills really messed them up artificially. your seretonin can become out of whack permanently. also any other substance will interact with the pills and spin you around easier than you've ever imagined. ive tried a stint and no thank you.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

Don, stay away fae prescribed so called Happy Pills. My sisters been on them for longer than I can remember and she's is fruit loops most of the time with moments of clarity. It can be like walking on egg shells being around her at times. You know what my advise is......if you don't, gies a bell


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Don, stay away fae prescribed so called Happy Pills. My sisters been on them for longer than I can remember and she's is fruit loops most of the time with moments of clarity. It can be like walking on egg shells being around her at times. You know what my advise is......if you don't, gies a bell


Walking on egg shells is shit I have to do it with our lass n her 2 daughters, (I hide away in my grow room with the dog)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2016)

My ex said she's been walking on egg shells for 6 months. I've to try n get straight if I've a shot at getting reet in my head. Me and her ship has sailed. 

They're not anti psychotics just an ssrui. They'll work or you'll see me on the 6 o'clock news


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Walking on egg shells is shit I have to do it with our lass n her 2 daughters, (I hide away in my grow room with the dog)


Nothing worse than having to watch what you say around folk for fear of them going Polar on you.....I've lost count of the times my sister has stormed out of places because of something not sitting right with her (she's had my wife in tears at times with her abuse). I love her dearly, but fuk me it's hard work, you wouldn't be wasting your time if it wasn't close family.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My ex said she's been walking on egg shells for 6 months. I've to try n get straight if I've a shot at getting reet in my head. Me and her ship has sailed.
> 
> They're not anti psychotics just an ssrui. They'll work or you'll see me on the 6 o'clock news


SS RIU, lol....wtf? Is that like some sort of Nasty Moderator group we don't know about......
whatsapp msg for you btw....


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

Can someone get the thread doctor


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I binned them hours ago! Not all, just the ones that had dying leaves.Lol gonna cut some more later. Was busy repotting a gorilla glue outdoors earlier.


Fungus among us! That looks like botrytis, which is also known as damping off. You'll have to keep a close eye on all future cuttings in there until you bleach it well.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Fungus among us! That looks like botrytis, which is also known as damping off. You'll have to keep a close eye on all future cuttings in there until you bleach it well.


Could be the new thread head grower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2016)

DST said:


> SS RIU, lol....wtf? Is that like some sort of Nasty Moderator group we don't know about......
> whatsapp msg for you btw....


pretty much. but not so nasty. lol force of habit the u there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2016)

still spelled it wrong ffs lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2016)

Everything in moderation, except for poon tang.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 26, 2016)

It's a stressful game
Already had the neighbour complaining about noise, turned off 4 wall fans, still got 4 oscillating ones going, not as powerful, but quiet
Killed a light
Got the intake timered up
Watered the plants with 5ml a lite canna floures, 2ml cannazyme, 1ml silicon
Stress free at the moment until I check the temps tommoz
Take it easy weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 26, 2016)

We will weed nerd


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 26, 2016)

Amsterdam will nvr be the same as it was 10+yr ago ... europe is cryin out for a new spot..


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2016)

Over 70 coffeeshops closed down. Central shops operating like fucking nazi youth camps...."if you do not buy my shit weed you can not buy a coffee!" And a lot of the weed is shit. Especially at the larger chains.
Windows closing like someone dropped a stink bomb. Being turned into radio stations and small fashion outlets. The smoking ban never really helped the city too much.
Pricey as fuk with shit service from Student Kakker fuk heids.
Yesh, come to our flat cunt-chree, itsh great yesh.
Saying al that.
I could give you many more plus points but......it depends what you are here for


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yea true depends wat ur lookin for... i ended up pretty baked last nite anyway ... tried to send u a pm on this dst but couldnt


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pretty much. but not so nasty. lol force of habit the u there


fire up the cano and listen to this fine tune


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

I watched it till 2:11, need stronger drugs to view the entire thing


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea true depends wat ur lookin for... i ended up pretty baked last nite anyway ... tried to send u a pm on this dst but couldnt


Got that turned of Irish, use to get some right strange messages.
Message me on the BB info address if you want to hook up lad. When you in town until?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Got that turned of Irish, use to get some right strange messages.
> Message me on the BB info address if you want to hook up lad. When you in town until?


Im headin hme tomorra evening i cudn get away wit any longer ha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 27, 2016)

Um, bit of a strange one but did any of you see Channel 4 the other night with some Naked Dating programme?

Maybe I can see catchup? I'm asking coz I know the girl who was on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I watched it till 2:11, need stronger drugs to view the entire thing


24 seconds...


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Im headin hme tomorra evening i cudn get away wit any longer ha


No worries, if you want to hook up tonight just drop a mail. I can normally get free around 8ish.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> They're not anti psychotics just an ssrui.


Selective Seretonin Reuptake Inhibitor (the lesser of the 2 evils).

Same as me and my pal and my auntie had.

They stop serotonin from being reuptaken and keep it floating round your system longer in an attempt to lift mood.

They don't work for depression (efficacy is highly disputed) yet they increase your suicidal thoughts massively (controlled trial proven and I can vouch for personally), they come with a huge list of side effects and they take years to come off because the half life is like 70 hours per tablet.



Everybody I've met who's ever had them (including me) says no, do yourself a favour and don't do it.

They turn you into a lethargic cabbage, because that's what serotonin does in small amounts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

House inspection tomorrow evening, they gave 3 days notice this time.


Yorkie's on a chilled out and steady away extraction process. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Just found a crisp folded up £5 note in the condom pocket of my jeans!

Fuck knows how it managed to survive the wash in pristine condition but it's a bonus none the less.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

perfect time for 30 cowies to turn up. fatboy slim this weekend. I know they didn't work for you yorkie but giz a break man, nowt to say they won't help me even if only short term and i bin em off. i know several people they've helped keep on an even keel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just found a crisp folded up £5 note in the condom pocket of my jeans!
> 
> Fuck knows how it managed to survive the wash in pristine condition but it's a bonus none the less.


they did change the polymers of the new notes so they could be washed though I think detergent might fuck the UV bit up I was told


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know they didn't work for you yorkie but giz a break man, nowt to say they won't help me even if only short term and i bin em off. i know several people they've helped keep on an even keel.



They don't work for most people mate, I didn't give em long enough to find out.


I'm not trying to give you a hard time man, just give you the facts so you are fully aware.
Your GP should be telling you exactly the same thing as I am as part of 'informed consent', I bet they aren't telling you the same thing though, mine didn't, I had to find out myself.


Don't take it the wrong way mate, just trying to be a pal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they did change the polymers of the new notes so they could be washed though I think detergent might fuck the UV bit up I was told



It's a paper one which is why I thought it strange.

The new polymer £5 note doesn't come out till September.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> perfect time for 30 cowies to turn up. fatboy slim this weekend.



Venue?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

I did some online research, he didn't explain them at length as i did't need it spelling out. like i say i know a few peeps on them. a pal of mine was saying it gave him a dicky belly for a bit and a hard on that went on forever. worse problems to have i told him, his missus wasn't arsed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Venue?


Time Square in Town. It'll be open air.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Time Square in Town. It'll be open air.



Hope it doesn't piss it down for you mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

We had him at Majestyk in Leeds back in the day.



I rang Zoe Ball up at her Radio 1 breakfast show the morning after to tell her I saw her coming out of the gents toilets in the VIP bar with white powder dripping from her nose a few hours earlier.

She left the club at silly o'clock and drove straight to London for the breakfast show.

She was rekt! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Was a damn good set to be fair.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

I've seen him up in scotland at the rockness festival supported by carl cox, both did amazing sets. the jocks in festival mode are nuckin futs man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> We had him at Majestyk in Leeds back in the day.
> 
> I rang Zoe Ball up at her Radio 1 breakfast show the morning after to tell her I saw her coming out of the gents toilets in the VIP bar with white powder dripping from her nose a few hours earlier.
> 
> ...


aye she loves her nose bag like. I've not seen him since he got sober but i bet he's still got it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Hope it doesn't piss it down for you mate.


my flat is only up the street man. I could just open my windows and catch the set tbf. not quite the same though. and being out in the rain on a decent eccy is quite refreshing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

after doing the reading i think it best i don't get on the cowies! I could not take the ssri now til friday and then have one but i know the midweek blues will kick me in the teeth and I'll be square one with the ssri. not part of the new improved Don 2.0 Fuck it I might even do it sober. remember the set for a change


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've seen him up in scotland at the rockness festival supported by carl cox, both did amazing sets. the jocks in festival mode are nuckin futs man.



Carl Cox supporting Fatboy Slim? That's some fucked up bullshit right there! 


Carl Cox is the bollocks, the best multi deck Dj that has ever lived by far.


I bought a cassette tape of Carl Cox live @ Leeds Uni 'Breakfast Rooms' from the Ark shop in Leeds Corn Exhange back in 1992.
A 3-4 deck set and it was the first time I heard Altern 8's E-vapour-8 that had literally just come out, it must have been within weeks.

It's always been one of my favourite all time sets, technically flawless and I've listened to it hundreds of times.



Well I found the same set available to download in MP3 format on some random old school tunes website a few months ago.
The same website has all the old Ark and Fantazia sets to DL.

I was fucking buzzing to find it again.
Can't beat the old sets, before these superstar Dj's were actually superstars.



I roll my eyes every time the Mrs mentions when new money like Calvin Harris is in the news.

Calvin who love?.......

Carl Cox
Judge Jules
Fatboy Slim
Boy George
Ann Savage
Lisa Lashes
Tony De vit
Pete Tong
Sasha
Tall Paul
Pete Tong
Paul Oakenfold
Seb Fontayne
(the list goes on)


.......have shit him!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> after doing the reading i think it best i don't get on the cowies! I could not take the ssri now til friday and then have one but i know the midweek blues will kick me in the teeth and I'll be square one with the ssri. not part of the new improved Don 2.0 Fuck it I might even do it sober. remember the set for a change



Have you started taking the ssri's yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

aye 2 days. I've seen carl cox do some mean techno like. hard as fuck. He may not have been supporting but was on before him so...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 2 days. I've seen carl cox do some mean techno like. hard as fuck. He may not have been supporting but was on before him so...


Aye I was just poking fun at the before tbh.


Your about right on the schedule, I'd leave off till Friday yet I don't think it would really matter as they take a few weeks to start doing their job as they have an affect once the system levels of drug have built up (it's why the long half life).

But yeah, the midweek blues could be a shitter, taking the ssri's on top could be tears, maybe not.



I did the ssri's for 3 weeks solid and stopped about 2 weeks before I went to that Utah Saints gig and did Molly and a load of beer.
I was fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Swap some pukka's for a bit proper instead and you'll be reet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2016)

that had also crossed my mind but I'm trying to stay clear of that. the lack of sleep was horrific of late. guess I'll just see how i get on. might not bother and feel better for it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

I went to a Life birthday party at Bowlers in Manchester when I was 17 straight headed cos my speed never turned up.

5000 people, a Waltzer and a Gyroscope on the dance floor.
Olive doing 'You're Not Alone' live.

The only dance music gig I've ever done straight, was a good do despite nothing but water for 13 hours. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

I met Sasha at a wedding, I pretended not to have heard of him, he saw through it and told me lots of people pretend not to know of him why was that, I told him I needed a piss.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I met Sasha at a wedding, I pretended not to have heard of him, he saw through it and told me lots of people pretend not to know of him why was that, I told him I needed a piss.


I've heard from a few people over the years that he's a bit up his own arse.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2016)

I met "Erco" from planet of the apes in Roundhay Park in Leeds when I was 5 if that's any good


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I met "Erco" from planet of the apes in Roundhay Park in Leeds when I was 5 if that's any good


I met Jimmy Saville outside what is now the Hilton hotel in Leeds when I was about 5.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I met Jimmy Saville outside what is now the Hilton hotel in Leeds when I was about 5.


Did he fix it for you to milk a cow blindfolded ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 27, 2016)

DST said:


> No worries, if you want to hook up tonight just drop a mail. I can normally get free around 8ish.


Sound man il drop u a mail in a few


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Sound man il drop u a mail in a few


Cool lad. Just tried to check into email and it's down at the minute ffs, lol. Will check in a bit.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've heard from a few people over the years that he's a bit up his own arse.


Seems a trend with a lot of DJs. I am sure there are sound ones....somewhere.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've heard from a few people over the years that he's a bit up his own arse.


hes v posh, the wedding was an artist marrying an heiress, I happened to be going out with some bird who prob shagged him so I was sulky


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Seems a trend with a lot of DJs. I am sure there are sound ones....somewhere.



I've met loads of sound ones but I've met as many dicks.

Goldie is a proper down to earth bloke, Boy George is a twat.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

lol didn't know boy George was a serious dj, he was just some bender singing gay songs when I was a youth


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Did he fix it for you to milk a cow blindfolded ?


Shook his hand.

Thinking back about it now knowing what we know, I maybe should have washed mine before me and mum went to Maccy D's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol didn't know boy George was a serious dj, he was just some bender singing gay songs when I was a youth


He's a legend mate.

He was 'Ministry Of Sound' resident through the 90's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

And he mixed 5 of 'The Annual' compilations.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

lol we had some friends who were always going to the ministry of sound in the 90 s, they asked us to come but added that the door policy was you had to look cool and know something about dance music as they would ask some random dancemusic related question on the door, fuk that, I had no chance so never went


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol we had some friends who were always going to the ministry of sound in the 90 s, they asked us to come but added that the door policy was you had to look cool and know something about dance music as they would ask some random dancemusic related question on the door, fuk that, I had no chance so never went


It turned into the "look at my Gucci belt" crowd and then the money machine big brand.

They fucked it.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

"so you dress from asda, who's ya favourite DJ?"...ummm, dave lee travis?


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 27, 2016)

Medication time weed nerds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Steak time.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Steak time.


Just steak?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Just steak?


Cyprus potato mash and wilted spinach.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe an egg on top.


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm getting hungry now.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 27, 2016)

Chicken chow mein and a snicker bar later when I get the munchies

Lager and weed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Just over £5.

Lidl


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

chicken and potato pie greens, choc pudding custard


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Eggs are £1 for 15.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> chicken and potato pie greens, choc pudding custard


Gravy?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2016)

Spag Bol & pussy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

No Cyprus spuds left, have to use Maris Piper.

Gutted.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking first world problems.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Found a stray Peroni behind the watermelon in the fridge though! 

Bonus!


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 27, 2016)

I ended up with pork belly slices in Chinese sauce, garlic and herb pork chops and a salad. Gonna wash it down with a few tins when I get back from doing the taxi run.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Gravy?


mrs is an eastie so gravy isn't on point but the rest is nice homemade shizzle


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2016)

Just had a result, bloke I been talking too next door, he's refurbishing it & going to move in , Knew he's a stoner ,but didn't want to approach him. Turns out he was a grower & asked me if there was owt nice about as it's always dry up this way, told him my mates growing & he offered £6000 a box & as much as I can give him. Not far for me to go to get rid lol, over back fence !. Not sure what I will get out of my 8x6 tent with 3 600w in their & 15 plants, but hoping for a k at least


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Didn't even touch the sides.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2016)

Protein shake and a yogurt then.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 27, 2016)

yo guys hows it going


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2016)

How be Pomps, my Mrs working tonight , can't wait to go bed & do snow Angels !


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jul 27, 2016)

haha yeh sounds like fun man


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2016)

She takes up all the bed & I end up balancing on the seam all night , & it's a king size !


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 27, 2016)

I've done it again lol
The Mrs went to bed at eleven and left me to my own devices. 
and I've done about half a g of mdma a couple of xanax and a couple of vals 4am and I've just popped a full green heineken.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 28, 2016)

Another one heading for rehab 
We're going to need a thread counciller at this rate


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 28, 2016)

Fckn well stoned last nite thanks to dst... thanks again man was nice to meet ya


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

Likewise lad. Safe journey home....and take rain with ya eh!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 28, 2016)

Cheers man ... no need to take the rain wit me tho its ment to be pissin at home


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Another one heading for rehab



Rehab is for quitters.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3712485/Armed-police-stand-gunman-refusing-leave-house-residents-warned-stay-inside.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2016)

wonder what they'll blame, drugs or GTA perhaps a film.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice 8 hour head start. Guy could be half way across the World lol. Fukking Police Academy part 8.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 28, 2016)

Another shift over with
Ground an ounce of weed up, topped the c99, lifted prop lid, turned a couple of buttons and watered a plant

Time to get high weed nerds


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Another one heading for rehab
> We're going to need a thread counciller at this rate


You really are a cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2016)

Smelly Cherry X Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez Cut).

4 pheno's.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> You really are a cunt


Or at least a large Cock !


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 28, 2016)

Just hme from the dam rollin up a nice j wit sum fireballs and hash


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice. What coffee shops were good?
@irish4:20


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Or at least a large Cock !


You're right Baz, a large cock that just sounds like a cunt. My bad


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2016)

ive so many onignore I don't know who yu raging at lol, and don't tell me ive got a nice buzz on


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ive so many onignore I don't know who yu raging at lol, and don't tell me ive got a nice buzz on


MediCock ....oops soz Z


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2016)

_Juicy Fruit_


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 29, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Nice. What coffee shops were good?
> @irish4:20


Man the coffeeshops aint great anymore better of gettin ur smoke and headin to sumwer that sells beer and lets u smoke inside


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 29, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Man the coffeeshops aint great anymore better of gettin ur smoke and headin to sumwer that sells beer and lets u smoke inside


Funnily enough my mate said basically the same thing a fortnight ago when he got back, reckoned the bud in the cooffeeshops was on a par anything you can buy anywhere here etc, reckons the standards have dropped massively since he went 18months previous


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

It can be yer Donald Duck with coffeeshops. You can go in first thing and they may have a nice selection, later its all sold and they are putting shake out the door for the same price. A lot of places won't have runners to replenish stock either. Then there is all the commerical shit that is sold as something else. Majority of places sell Power Plant , or crap Hazes that get sold off as anything from White Widow, NL, or god knows what else they dream up.....just utter shit on the whole. But there are some jewels and you can get lucky.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 29, 2016)

Afternoon weed nerds .... Frigg sake, I'm starting to sound like Roy Cropper now !


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 29, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon weed nerds .... Frigg sake, I'm starting to sound like Roy Cropper now !


 It's bad enough with one why would we want 2?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2016)

sup weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 29, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 29, 2016)

Get your bongs, your vapes, your crack pipes, your dab rigs or your big fat joints

It's that time weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 29, 2016)

If nothing else, Roy makes me chuckle .


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 29, 2016)

Time to get high with the weed nerd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2016)

Newcastle is like a meeting of the who.can keep their face straightest. So many off their nut its hilarious.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2016)

just made king prawn jalfrazey was stoned so took 15 mins eviscerating them with a razor sharp meat cleaver, no prawn arseholes for this grower


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> just made king prawn jalfrazey was stoned so took 15 mins eviscerating them with a razor sharp meat cleaver, no prawn arseholes for this grower


I always cut the turd tube out of prawns too. I don't care that it's meant to be harmless. I don't want prawn poo in my dinner. 
I've just eaten a huge pile of Chinese takeaway. So I'll be shitting a wardrobe in the morning


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Time to get high with the weed nerd


jesus medi you must watch a ton of weed nerd episodes, you keep quoting subcool's tag lines verbatim. or are you the head breeder for tga?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

A 4.9% XXX version is brewed by Carib Brewery in Trinidad for the local market where it is targeted at young men, with the advertising slogan "Take it to the Max".

Like it was yesterday ~
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackeson_Stout


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I always cut the turd tube out of prawns too. I don't care that it's meant to be harmless. I don't want prawn poo in my dinner.
> I've just eaten a huge pile of Chinese takeaway. So I'll be shitting a wardrobe in the morning


the tubes were machine cut, with the tails left on from Costco (I only shop Costco wholesale for shellfish) I had to detail them and eviscerate their colons


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2016)

drinking strait tanq no10 wont help/will help


----------



## Roobarb (Jul 29, 2016)

Love gin, but neat is pushing it for me. I was settling for a few cans of cider but I'm hankering a G&T myself now ya bollocks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 29, 2016)

Bombay Sapphire straight up with big chunks of ice and slices of apple in.


Bombay and apple is the shit.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 30, 2016)

It's stoner saturday
Wake and bake


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 30, 2016)

What a touch! Found these 3 trays this morning, 50 metres from my house! Result!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 30, 2016)

@R1b3n4 hello mate, do you remember a year back or so when those grow neighbours first moved in and stank out the road and the fans were noisy? I reckon it's their gear but unlike the fans they didn't want to bait up the house so they left the trays up the road! Wish I'd made friends with them now... I'll be on the lookout for more stuff.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 30, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> @R1b3n4 hello mate, do you remember a year back or so when those grow neighbours first moved in and stank out the road and the fans were noisy? I reckon it's their gear but unlike the fans they didn't want to bait up the house so they left the trays up the road! Wish I'd made friends with them now... I'll be on the lookout for more stuff.


Rimmer's mam doesn't let him use the computer at weekend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 30, 2016)

Sad, so sad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sad, so sad.


Turn that frown upside down


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 30, 2016)

Up catching worms D ? It's v early


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sober Sunday


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

Feeding bairns mate.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

Now giving the other bairns a little something. Light dep Hotdog.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Now giving the other bairns a little something. Light dep Hotdog.
> View attachment 3745864


That's a very healthy specimen. How do you keep bugs at bay in a greenhouse? 
One of my neighbours privet is smothered in spider mites and want shot of them before they find my house. I've sneakily poured a couple of sachets of predators on there but to no avail


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

Spray and grow mite spray along with their thrip and pm treatments. They are organic washes not insecticides so I don't mind using them on the girls and boys. I spray once or twice in veg as a prevention and heavy treatment if I see anything. They are also a foliar feed so its a win win. Tomatoe plants love to attract mites I find so always on guard.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2016)

Am I the only sad bastard in here tonight then ?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Am I the only sad bastard in here tonight then ?


no theres this cunt here


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

so sick of growing being illegal, need decrim asap imo


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so sick of growing being illegal, need decrim asap imo


Are you poised to open a dispesory Z ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 31, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Are you poised to open a dispesory Z ?


Wats a dipesory man ??? HA lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so sick of growing being illegal, need decrim asap imo


Get voting Lib Dem then next election. They are the only party wanting to legalise. The sad thing is they didn't even mention it to the public last election. But It was in their manifesto. Can you imagine how many votes the stoner vote is worth..

Seems to me every time we get a step closer to legalising weed something comes up in the media about super skunk this and crazy teens that!! It sets the public opinion back several years. It sucks balls.
They say we are 5-10 years behind America with trends and such but I cant see Legalization happening under a tory or labour government any time soon.

BTW I'm not usually a Lib Dem fan, as far as I'm concerned all political parties talk shit and lie, how can anybody trust an MP that's paid a spin doctor to write them a moving vote gaining speech!

Anyhow that's my rant over!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 31, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Get voting Lib Dem then next election. They are the only party wanting to legalise. The sad thing is they didn't even mention it to the public last election. But It was in their manifesto. Can you imagine how many votes the stoner vote is worth..
> 
> Seems to me every time we get a step closer to legalising weed something comes up in the media about super skunk this and crazy teens that!! It sets the public opinion back several years. It sucks balls.
> They say we are 5-10 years behind America with trends and such but I cant see Legalization happening under a tory or labour government any time soon.
> ...


Have you got your name from a film?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you got your name from a film?


Yes, It was my fav film as a kid.
Do you know the film?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 31, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Yes, It was my fav film as a kid.
> Do you know the film?


Daggers turf! Yeah I know the film lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Daggers turf! Yeah I know the film lol


I remember him when he was ralph and he lived in the valley. now he's monk and he thinks he's cool!




Thrashin USA da ha

Its the only VHS is still own. Bought it from the vid shop when it closed down


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 31, 2016)

It's hilarious. When one my mates finished a fag while we were skating. He'd flick it at some one and say "beat it you foul jerk". 
I think you need to have been a skater to appreciate it because it's so bad it's great.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Are you poised to open a dispesory Z ?


couldn't stand dealing with customers all day long tbh


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Get voting Lib Dem then next election. They are the only party wanting to legalise. The sad thing is they didn't even mention it to the public last election. But It was in their manifesto. Can you imagine how many votes the stoner vote is worth..
> 
> Seems to me every time we get a step closer to legalising weed something comes up in the media about super skunk this and crazy teens that!! It sets the public opinion back several years. It sucks balls.
> They say we are 5-10 years behind America with trends and such but I cant see Legalization happening under a tory or labour government any time soon.
> ...


I don't vote


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I don't vote


Neither do thousands and thousands of other stoners. But wouldn't it be worth while doing so if it got cannabis decriminalized or legalized? If we all did it would be a victory for stoners.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2016)

coreywebster said:


> Neither do thousands and thousands of other stoners. But wouldn't it be worth while doing so if it got cannabis decriminalized or legalized? If we all did it would be a victory for stoners.


if no one turned up to vote and took my example things would get decrimned pretty sharpish, not that I want them to stop voting, each must decide who to give their cross too, but im gonna fire up the cano and stay home come vote time, gonna carry on regardless, grow my herb, without selling my soul and voting in paedos


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> if no one turned up to vote and took my example things would get decrimned pretty sharpish, not that I want them to stop voting, each must decide who to give their cross too, but im gonna fire up the cano and stay home come vote time, gonna carry on regardless, grow my herb, without selling my soul and voting in paedos


What's this voting you speak about how come I haven't heard about this?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> What's this voting you speak about how come I haven't heard about this?


lol its when poor people give permission to a few rich people to drain their balls


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol its when poor people give permission to a few rich people to drain their balls


Oh ok I see why I haven't heard about it, I'll go climb back in my grow tent, thanks for the info Z I'm not missing anything not doing it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 1, 2016)

Never had anyone staying at my place with so much money and make himself look so cheap. Cunt drives a GT3 and don't wanna pay €5 for a taxi and smokes all my tobacco! Lives in Henley and won't tip the restaurants here! What a wanker! 

The U.K. Growers that stayed at mine were wicked. Took me out every night, did up my grow room and on the last night took me to Hoja Santa! They were decent, not like this asshole. 




zeddd said:


> lol its when poor people give permission to a few rich people to drain their balls


I'm hating the rich right now. Don't blame ya.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 1, 2016)

The real medicropper in Barcelona on the 5th


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Never had anyone staying at my place with so much money and make himself look so cheap. Cunt drives a GT3 and don't wanna pay €5 for a taxi and smokes all my tobacco! Lives in Henley and won't tip the restaurants here! What a wanker!
> 
> The U.K. Growers that stayed at mine were wicked. Took me out every night, did up my grow room and on the last night took me to Hoja Santa! They were decent, not like this asshole.
> 
> ...


That's why he can't pay for a taxi...all his money spent on his cars. You running a b and b in Barca? Lol.

Excuse the lines in the pics 

Dog
 
Glue
 
Deep Blue


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 1, 2016)

Not a good start to the week, stoned already
Enviroment all dialled in, no bugs, canopy looking like it is going to fill in nicely, got rooted clones of all strains
Sometimes this game is too easy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm starting to feel like I am running a fucking air b n b! 

Trouble is that I loved the last lot and this lot just please themselves. 

I'm going hydro shop now, they can sort themselves out.


----------



## makka (Aug 1, 2016)

Hows everyone today good i hope

Here's a lemon skunk I might pull down in next few days smells so much like Jiff lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 1, 2016)

Unbelievable! Just got to my punk friends house and she found this Samsung in the bin and the sun chair also, propped up against the bin! What a touch!

Here is his (the BF) chocolope from DNA Genetics. That's one seeded plant with lots of LST.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Turn that frown upside down


I wasn't referring to me, I was actually giggling when I typed that. lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2016)

DST said:


> That's why he can't pay for a taxi...all his money spent on his cars. You running a b and b in Barca? Lol.
> 
> Excuse the lines in the pics
> 
> ...


How far along is your glue? Mines five weeks today but I think it's probably a bit behind where it should be because of that heatwave a week or so back. I think the resin has suffered. It's like it has melted and has got to start again ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1135495939822750


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153950507375326


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

The cackles and coughs of a bird that's been on 40 Benson and Hedges and 6 cans of Carling a day for the last 20 years.

Classy..........


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol Yorkie, a prime candidate for "Plenty of Fish" right there !!!


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 1, 2016)

Never stop believing weed nerds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153950507375326


chicken dinner, i laughed a good un. it is national yorkshire day today too.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Never stop believing weed nerds


In what ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2016)

i'm still not convinced that's a real person.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2016)

Who ...Roy Cropper ?


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> How far along is your glue? Mines five weeks today but I think it's probably a bit behind where it should be because of that heatwave a week or so back. I think the resin has suffered. It's like it has melted and has got to start again ffs View attachment 3746696


5 or 6 weeks lad....not 100%.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2016)

& while we're about it , what r those green bits in top left of the avitars ?


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> & while we're about it , what r those green bits in top left of the avitars ?


indicates online status.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2016)

DST said:


> indicates online status.


Ahhhhhh ta very much , been keeping me up at night that .


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning guys, after struggling to find cuttings I resorted to germinating 5 seeds 2 weeks ago and another 13 2 days ago, just woke up to a text saying we got 18 cuts! My plant count is 36 with 1 in flower, I guess I'll have to go grab another tent for all these babies. Busy Busy


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning mate , better too many than not enough


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

MG you got email man


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

Good mate from Glasgow was telling me decent weed is now 220 to 240 an oz. Finally people actually paying a proper price up there. Might actually make some growers dry their gear properly.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Good mate from Glasgow was telling me decent weed is now 220 to 240 an oz. Finally people actually paying a proper price up there. Might actually make some growers dry their gear properly.


I doubt it. From what I see my mates/associates/colleagues buying round this way. It's very expensive and I literally throw away better because I can't be bothered to trim it. I don't sort them out any because they'll ask where it came from and I don't need anyone knowing my business so they'll have to keep buying it. Loose lips and all that. If I can do it so can they.


----------



## OGskunkworks (Aug 2, 2016)

Nah, 240 an oz is pretty standard up here.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Good mate from Glasgow was telling me decent weed is now 220 to 240 an oz. Finally people actually paying a proper price up there. Might actually make some growers dry their gear properly.


Getting that way round here now, prices steadily rising but ppl dont wanna pay it etc, also latest thing down here seems to be selling 26g ozs now


----------



## pookat (Aug 2, 2016)

26g oz's .....Government cut backs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 2, 2016)

There's such thing as a 'Paki 8th' in Bradford.

1.8 - 2g for £25.


They've been getting away with it for years, if you can't eyeball a deal you're fucked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd heard 250 up glasgow. fuck I might move up there. same as the toon but less students, and my drinking habits will fit right in. Win win win. 

1.8 for 25 quid?!?! that's a teenth / tenner to me. quality up here has gone up considerably lately, I haven't seen any chink blues or owt for months. every man's on it so quality is good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 2, 2016)

Are boxes going for the same money like?

Straight across the board?

Surely not?


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 2, 2016)

It would have to be real top shelf for anyone I know to pay anywhere near 220+. Guess people in different circles will pay different. 180 is probably more realistic in Glasgow. But I know people that pay £20 for 1.5g, pure capitalism, those who can afford to buy an ounce get more for their sterling.


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 2, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Are boxes going for the same money like?
> 
> Straight across the board?
> 
> Surely not?


£5000-5500 for a box


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 2, 2016)

Baz's neighbour pays 6


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 2, 2016)

Round my way people begrudge paying over 150 I make people pay 180 or they go somewhere else no skin off my nose


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 2, 2016)

You guys should come to Ireland. An Oz here will cost ya at least €350. At today's exchange rate that £295. But of course we don't drink very much lol


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 2, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> But of course we don't drink very much lol


Haha good one


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

CouchGouch said:


> It would have to be real top shelf for anyone I know to pay anywhere near 220+. Guess people in different circles will pay different. 180 is probably more realistic in Glasgow. But I know people that pay £20 for 1.5g, pure capitalism, those who can afford to buy an ounce get more for their sterling.


I don't live in Glasgow anymore but the guy I was talking too does and is in the right circles (guys that have been growing since late 80s). The gear is spotless as far as sugar trim is concerned and cured to how it should be....as i say 220 to 240. It was 160 when I was there over a decade ago.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

A box of proper in the dam goes for 7k euro. For power pants probably 3k.


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> power pants


Lol


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Lol


Shocking but it's what most coffeeshops sell lad. It's either white widow northern light's or shiva lmfao....but it's actually all POWERPANTS


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Shocking but it's what most coffeeshops sell lad. It's either white widow northern light's or shiva lmfao....but it's actually all POWERPANTS


That's why its important to choose which coffee shops to go to very carefully. If I even see "power pants" on the menu it kinda puts me off


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

There's still a few good places.


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 2, 2016)

4 weeks 2 days in to a 9 week flower. Mk ultra


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't live in Glasgow anymore but the guy I was talking too does and is in the right circles (guys that have been growing since late 80s). The gear is spotless as far as sugar trim is concerned and cured to how it should be....as i say 220 to 240. It was 160 when I was there over a decade ago.


Finished green like that will pay well, don't see much that's been allowed to finish though never mind cure! 



DST said:


> A box of proper in the dam goes for 7k euro. For power pants probably 3k.


Aye not a lot of demand for good old power pants anymore


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice lil fairy arrived this mornin


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2016)

DST said:


> There's still a few good places.





CouchGouch said:


> Finished green like that will pay well, don't see much that's been allowed to finish though never mind cure!
> 
> 
> 
> Aye not a lot of demand for good old power pants anymore


Aye. These lads are very particular. If you live in Glasgow you may have stumbled across skunk cookies which a friend of mine makes....they are all over Glasgow.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 3, 2016)

Skunk cookies sounds nice


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Skunk cookies sounds nice


They're great lad. Guys been cooking with cannabis for 40 years and knows his baking for sure. 1 of his little ginger snaps and you are good for 3 hours plus. He brought a box over for my birthday once and there were quite a few casualties in my house that day. Wife thought she be brave and tried a 1/4.....my word she thought she was going to die She doesn't normally touch it so i was very surprised. Couple of local lads where on the floor as well...out of it and rambling paranoid nonsense.
Needless to say we were all rolling around on the floor laughing....it was hard not to.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

Got the blue dream keeper sorted I think, as long as it passes the smoke test


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2016)

^^^^^ fuck me Roy, you've got a huge hard on for this thread haven't you .


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I left the tent open knowing the matriarch cat may gnaw on my seedlings. I can't blame the old gal, at least she wasn't greedy and only nibbled on a few leaves.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I've considered giving her a mini veg crop all her own, maybe include some barley, alfalpha and wheat grass. Once a pet reaches 10 yrs, they deserve to be catered to a bit extra.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've considered giving her a mini veg crop all her own, maybe include some barley, alfalpha and wheat grass. Once a pet reaches 10 yrs, they deserve to be catered to a bit extra.


Fumes is enough for pets


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm about to pop some more mosca c99. I have 5 packs in cold storage. 


That's how I roll with great strains and breeders I appreciate.


----------



## limonene (Aug 3, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> 4 weeks 2 days in to a 9 week flower. Mk ultra View attachment 3747804 View attachment 3747805 View attachment 3747806 View attachment 3747807


they look nice and dense. Have u grown mk ultra before? Its a strain I've heard a lot about but never seen it for myself.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm about to pop some more mosca c99. I have 5 packs in cold storage.
> 
> 
> That's how I roll with great strains and breeders I appreciate.


Just got 3 cindy's chillin in the veg room
Hoping for the pineapple keeper pheno


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> they look nice and dense. Have u grown mk ultra before? Its a strain I've heard a lot about but never seen it for myself.


Has the Santa Cruz blue dream landed ?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I've heard Bros Grimm are back with c99 but don't know if rumor is legit.


----------



## limonene (Aug 3, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Has the Santa Cruz blue dream landed ?


no the donor is dealing with some pest issues. I doubt i will see it in my garden before christmas.


----------



## limonene (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've heard Bros Grimm are back with c99 but don't know if rumor is legit.


its true mr soul is back in business but i heard the c99 aint the same as it was.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> its true mr soul is back in business but i heard the c99 aint the same as it was.


thanks. yea, how could it be. i'll stick with mosca for now.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've heard Bros Grimm are back with c99 but don't know if rumor is legit.


Rumour has it they've lost the original stock
Female seeds is where it's at


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

limonene said:


> no the donor is dealing with some pest issues. I doubt i will see it in my garden before christmas.


Got to get the classic's on the thread


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I've heard good things about their version of c99, but I don't do any feminized seeds of any sort. Just a personal preference thing.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've heard good things about their version of c99, but I don't do any feminized seeds of any sort. Just a personal preference thing.


You'll be telling in me the earth's not flat next


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 3, 2016)

And I don't like regs, that's partly what put me off the mosca one


----------



## limonene (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've heard good things about their version of c99, but I don't do any feminized seeds of any sort. Just a personal preference thing.


yeah me too. Fems suck in general, there are definitely exceptions though.


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 3, 2016)

Arseghani KushiMcvagflaps


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 4, 2016)

limonene said:


> they look nice and dense. Have u grown mk ultra before? Its a strain I've heard a lot about but never seen it for myself.


Yeah I had 2 seeds last year, a few of us have been keeping it going, it's okay from seed but from clone all I can say is wow! Massive buds from clone, I have had the plant in the photo since November last year I just kept taking clones to keep it short, got another 4 mk ultra clones coming Friday.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 4, 2016)

Parc Güell

Now my mate found a packet of fags.
Didn't find Beyoncé this morning when I walked the dog though! She's here on tour right now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 4, 2016)

The new 2 metre drip tray that I found fits perfectly in this room. Nice.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 4, 2016)

Light em if you got em weed nerds


----------



## Judyjudyjoo (Aug 4, 2016)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


I pay 20 for 2g in the East Midlands its big buds tho


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 4, 2016)

Judyjudyjoo said:


> I pay 20 for 2g in the East Midlands its big buds tho


We only deal in boxes on this thread now


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 4, 2016)

Judyjudyjoo said:


> its big buds tho





.........


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2016)

I'll admit I grew a sativa big bud for a few years back in the day. It wasn't the tastiest herb that's for sure. It did frost up well and provided a great speedy alert experience, only it tasted and smelled funky kinda like piss and hay lol. The plant yielded like crazy and made several long spear shaped buds.


----------



## pookat (Aug 4, 2016)

Judyjudyjoo said:


> 20 for 2g


grow yer own.....pay £0.10 kg


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2016)

mg email


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning.


No...just a bit down mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> No...just a bit down mate



............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2016)

Now that's what this thread's about!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2016)

So playing video games yesterday.

'Dirt 3: Complete Edition' on the Steam distribution platform.


I broke the World Record lap time on a particular track 3 times on consecutive laps while in a live online race (broke the initial WR, then broke mine twice).
For the Steam software client to then crash and kick me to desktop mid way through the final lap.

Fucking devastated! ...........


Anybody who plays video games will understand how pissed off I was.
The game has been on the Steam distribution platform for a year and it has over half a million players (despite the actual game being 5 years old), that's how big it is for those who don't.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

I still play counter strike on steam Yorkie, lol have done for years, can't at the moment , every time I start steam , it says "downloading ,installing updates" & it just keeps reapeating that & wont start ffs.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

Nearly 50 year old , you'd think I'd be out working ,not sat at home stoned & playing games ! Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I still play counter strike on steam Yorkie, lol have done for years, can't at the moment , every time I start steam , it says "downloading ,installing updates" & it just keeps reapeating that & wont start ffs.



Try deleting and then reinstalling Steam on your PC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2016)

Well I'm not going to a pre planned lock in for the new Friday night football kick off. Cycling 40 miles to kip on a beach and back the next day


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2016)

Choose life, Don


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 5, 2016)

Time to get high weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Time to get high weed nerds


Get with the plan !! ...been there since 8am ,


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Get with the plan !! ...been there since 8am ,


I'm trying to give up the waking and baking. It's not as easy as you think going back to just night time tokin, can't be hookers and blow all the time, even in this game


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2016)

anyone ever used dimethyl ether for extractions? i've been doing a fair bit of blasting recently and thought i'd give it a try.

ml for ml using the same starting material it is giving me nearly 4 times the yield, terps are still as intact but the colour is more green than the regular BHO.

give it a try people, see what you reckon. i've not been able to find much information at all on the subject but having tried it for myself i will defo be doing it again.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/111994238927?lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=9046558&poi=&campaignid=620865095&device=c&adgroupid=27378760866&rlsatarget=pla-181484343906&adtype=pla&crdt=0


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2016)

4x. Greener. Sounds like you are getting more plant material in there ghb. You sure it's not stripping the plant material as well?


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2016)

could well be but it still tastes great burns well and obviously goes further. i've been turning everything in to moonrocks lately and using bho i would have to charge over 50 a gram which not many are willing to pay, i can shot these for 20 and people are made up lol


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2016)

Que? Moonrock's?


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 5, 2016)

Breaking Bad 2
Out on vid soon


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 5, 2016)

Big butane canister verses little butane canister


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I'm trying to give up the waking and baking. It's not as easy as you think going back to just night time tokin, can't be hookers and blow all the time, even in this game


Well your not doing it right then !


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 5, 2016)

3 joints and 3 beers
It's fun friday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Choose life, Don


Aye I'm kinda back to normal. Surprisingly so. Folks been saying I'm like the old me. Bit scary that but good in a way.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2016)

maybe abbey normal, if that what's considered normal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2016)

Accidentally 7 pints deep. Gonna need a dip in the sea to wake me in the morn.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2016)

It looks like I'll get a mixture of long colas and short ones on my first attempt at glue. That heatwave looks to have done it a favour but ruined my exo. You win some and you lose some. The exo isn't totally fucked. It's just not as good as it usually is. I overvegged it too. It'll finish airy. The glue went into flower two weeks later.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Accidentally 7 pints deep. Gonna need a dip in the sea to wake me in the morn.


The North Sea will certainly be refreshing first thing lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

Didn't do mine any good either Osca


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The North Sea will certainly be refreshing first thing lol


It is for sure. Won't be the first nor the last time I've been in. New years day dip nd all that haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Didn't do mine any good either Osca


Missing a day of watering didn't help the exo either. I thought they'd be alright because they'd had three litres each the day before but when I went in a day later two had fallen over because the pots were so light and they were so droopy I thought they wouldn't recover. They dropped a lot of leaves because of it too ffs. I can't wait to go back to NFT. It's just too easy and you don't have to hump big bags of medium around


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 5, 2016)

pookat said:


> grow yer own.....pay £0.10 kg


Dont know whats gonna be worse smoke, 2g of big bud or a 10p kilo lmao


DST said:


> Que? Moonrock's?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2016)

Drooling Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2016)

Nah I could have carried on but called it. Or do you mean at the moon rocks lol. That shits too much for me. I only do a vape here n there these days.

The seagulls down the coast have had me up since half 3 mind. Deffo don't feel sprightly that's for sure.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 6, 2016)

People are risking their lives making super-strength cannabis in the UK http://jrnl.ie/2912848


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3750262 View attachment 3750261 It looks like I'll get a mixture of long colas and short ones on my first attempt at glue. That heatwave looks to have done it a favour but ruined my exo. You win some and you lose some. The exo isn't totally fucked. It's just not as good as it usually is. I overvegged it too. It'll finish airy. The glue went into flower two weeks later.


That glue is kinda dudding out, just happens with this strain.


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 6, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> People are risking their lives making super-strength cannabis in the UK http://jrnl.ie/2912848


The weed is getting stronger every 2 weeks:


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> People are risking their lives making super-strength cannabis in the UK http://jrnl.ie/2912848


Idiots will be idiots  How many houses have burnt down due to dodgy electrical work or cheap ballasts? Not quite so sensationalist though. 

Nice to see there are still familiar faces around.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's stoner saturday weed nerds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 6, 2016)

tip top toker said:


> Idiots will be idiots  How many houses have burnt down due to dodgy electrical work or cheap ballasts? Not quite so sensationalist though.
> 
> Nice to see there are still familiar faces around.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2016)

Not back, just popping by. This site is not much fun when your only option is buying by the 10 bag


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Que? Moonrock's?


can't believe you've not come across them in your travels, they've got kids going nuts over here.

they are marketed in the states by kurupt the rapper, usually done using co2 extractions but i dont have the kit for that so have been using bho and gravity keif. obviously bho is a very expensive commodity so doing anything i can to make it cheaper to produce is better.

i did try a batch using erl made with 95% spirytus but the quality isn't the same.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> can't believe you've not come across them in your travels, they've got kids going nuts over here.
> 
> they are marketed in the states by kurupt the rapper, usually done using co2 extractions but i dont have the kit for that so have been using bho and gravity keif. obviously bho is a very expensive commodity so doing anything i can to make it cheaper to produce is better.
> 
> i did try a batch using erl made with 95% spirytus but the quality isn't the same.


I've made my own flower encrusted things before. Just never knew the were called moonrocks. I used erl made from the grain alcohol from the US and kief ...can't remember the name now on the alcohol and can't be arsed googling it lol..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2016)

DST said:


> I've made my own flower encrusted things before. Just never knew the were called moonrocks. I used erl made from the grain alcohol from the US and kief ...can't remember the name now on the alcohol and can't be arsed googling it lol..


Everclear?


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 6, 2016)

Wake, bake and break(fast)


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2016)

CouchGouch said:


> Wake, bake and break(fast)


tomato sauce? sick bastard!


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> tomato sauce? sick bastard!


I don't eat sweets, sauce is my only refined sugar source


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 6, 2016)

Maccy D's, another joint and a beer


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

Everclear.....Just came to me after a couple of tokes. But I see Irish is on it.

Just chopped this male Engineers Dream in half. Just waiting for its clone to root before culling it. It's in a 3.5l pot....needs watered every 10 minutes lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Everclear.....Just came to me after a couple of tokes. But I see Irish is on it.
> 
> Just chopped this male Engineers Dream in half. Just waiting for its clone to root before culling it. It's in a 3.5l pot....needs watered every 10 minutes lol.


I'll remember something mentioned 5 years ago, but I can't recall what I had for dinner 

Still got all my ED seeds somewhere, and all the other ones I got off BB. Maybe they'll be viable in a few years time. Took all my grow stuff to the dump last week as it was taking up too much space. I say the dump, hadn't even gotten it out of the car before a man in a white van offered to take it all  Kuroi and I will get something going one day though no doubt.


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Everclear.....Just came to me after a couple of tokes. But I see Irish is on it.
> 
> Just chopped this male Engineers Dream in half. Just waiting for its clone to root before culling it. It's in a 3.5l pot....needs watered every 10 minutes lol.
> View attachment 3750770



lovely looking fella, defo got the sativa flavour in him.

i am finding it difficult to find everclear here, even online it's a right faf. would you say there would be much difference between the 95% 96% and 98% grain spirits in regard to quality or ability to get the job done?

you getting tip top and irish mixed up there, was it the fact the both have cartoon men avitars ? lol


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> lovely looking fella, defo got the sativa flavour in him.
> 
> i am finding it difficult to find everclear here, even online it's a right faf. would you say there would be much difference between the 95% 96% and 98% grain spirits in regard to quality or ability to get the job done?
> 
> you getting tip top and irish mixed up there, was it the fact the both have cartoon men avitars ? lol


Lol. More like me being blind mate. Ffs. Someone gives me something I am already holding it at arms length to see the cunting thing. I am in denial...Just know if I go to the opticians 's I will come out a lot lighter of the pocket and heavier of the head.

Wouldn't like to say on the % as the stuff my mate sent was always the same if I recall correctly. It Def makes nicer product than the spiritus stuff imo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2016)

Well that's 40 miles done. My taint is giving me hell mind.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Lol. More like me being blind mate. Ffs. Someone gives me something I am already holding it at arms length to see the cunting thing. I am in denial...Just know if I go to the opticians 's I will come out a lot lighter of the pocket and heavier of the head.
> 
> Wouldn't like to say on the % as the stuff my mate sent was always the same if I recall correctly. It Def makes nicer product than the spiritus stuff imo.


You'll be able to appreciate your watches that much more though


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well that's 40 miles done. My taint is giving me hell mind.


Ya "taint" Don ?...I've led a shelterd life


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 6, 2016)

ghb said:


> i am finding it difficult to find everclear here, even online it's a right faf. would you say there would be much difference between the 95% 96% and 98% grain spirits in regard to quality or ability to get the job done?





DST said:


> Wouldn't like to say on the % as the stuff my mate sent was always the same if I recall correctly. It Def makes nicer product than the spiritus stuff imo.


Everclear is just a brand name of Ethanol sold in the USA by the company Luxco.
It is made in 2 strengths, 75.5% and 95% because in some states pure 95% Ethanol is illegal.

Pure distilled Ethanol comes in a maximum ABV % of 95% (95.58% exactly), it is impossible to get a product any stronger by distillation alone (It is possible to get bottles of Ethanol from Poland labelled 96% because of rounding up like a car engine CC but this is very rare).

A bottle of Ethanol that has been professionally produced by a state controlled distillery (IE bought from a legit shop/source) is the better product than a bottle of Ethanol produced by a home still, it will be guaranteed clean/pure and guaranteed maximum ABV % while being produced under the strictest conditions with the best ingredients/equipment.

There is something called Absolute Ethanol that is 100% ABV (and very hygroscopic) but this can only be produced by further processing Ethanol after distillation with chemicals or by buying it from a legit chemical supply house for lab use.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2016)

Camping on the beach. Bottle of vino. Waves rolling in. About to start a fire, life is good right about now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Ya "taint" Don ?...I've led a shelterd life


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2016)

Taint ball and taint arsehole.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2016)

Taint=Cleethorpes. There's a faint whiff of fish and it's near a shithole (Grimsby).


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Everclear is just a brand name of Ethanol sold in the USA by the company Luxco.
> It is made in 2 strengths, 75.5% and 95% because in some states pure 95% Ethanol is illegal.
> 
> Pure distilled Ethanol comes in a maximum ABV % of 95% (95.58% exactly), it is impossible to get a product any stronger by distillation alone (It is possible to get bottles of Ethanol from Poland labelled 96% because of rounding up like a car engine CC but this is very rare).
> ...


can 3 angstrom molecular sieves clean the water out of the 95.58?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That glue is kinda dudding out, just happens with this strain.


I'll be doing another one in the next cycle and hopefully the weather will back off. The second tier of buds are much better than the top. The heat has melted the resin. It's not had a fair run which is a shame because it'll be my first try of a plant that so many people love and mine is below par so I probably won't see what all the fuss is about. It's like this round of Cheese if anyone saw it they'd have a very low opinion of it and wonder why anybody ever kept a clone. Growing conditions have made a huge difference with this one. You'd think my last run and this were a different clone


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2016)

So good I'm scared to bring them in the rest of the house! Need to clean up first!

Gifted these clones from true cannabliss yesterday, champion breeder and owner of OG truth. Can't wait to start these purple project!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2016)

Kipped in a sleeping bag on the beach. Was lush til it pissed doon at half 2. Had to pitch a one man tent and spoon with my mate for warmth. Camping is a young mans game that's for sure. 

We've made an executive decision to not cycle into 40 mph gusts and are now getting lashed in alnmouth for the next few hours til the train.


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3751553 View attachment 3751554 View attachment 3751555
> Kipped in a sleeping bag on the beach. Was lush til it pissed doon at half 2. Had to pitch a one man tent and spoon with my mate for warmth. Camping is a young mans game that's for sure.
> 
> We've made an executive decision to not cycle into 40 mph gusts and are now getting lashed in alnmouth for the next few hours til the train.


I'm not suprised you and your mate were spooning you should of made a real fire lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> I'm not suprised you and your mate were spooning you should of made a real fire lol


That wouldn't have worked. You need to be face to face to rub two sticks together


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3751553 View attachment 3751554 View attachment 3751555
> Kipped in a sleeping bag on the beach. Was lush til it pissed doon at half 2. Had to pitch a one man tent and spoon with my mate for warmth. Camping is a young mans game that's for sure.
> 
> We've made an executive decision to not cycle into 40 mph gusts and are now getting lashed in alnmouth for the next few hours til the train.


like it don


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3751531
> 
> So good I'm scared to bring them in the rest of the house! Need to clean up first!
> 
> Gifted these clones from true cannabliss yesterday, champion breeder and owner of OG truth. Can't wait to start these purple project!


what are you gonna do with those? ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3751553 View attachment 3751554 View attachment 3751555
> Kipped in a sleeping bag on the beach. Was lush til it pissed doon at half 2. Had to pitch a one man tent and spoon with my mate for warmth. Camping is a young mans game that's for sure.
> 
> We've made an executive decision to not cycle into 40 mph gusts and are now getting lashed in alnmouth for the next few hours til the train.


That's a piss poor fire Don !, how you going to get ya suckling pig on there ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2016)

mg e mail man


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what are you gonna do with those? ffs


I was gonna frame them! lol 
Or maybe grow them ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2016)

That was the rekindled fire we cooked up the breaky on. We were kind of limited by what driftwood we could find/carry.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm so pissed off at myself for throwing my shoe at the wall the other morning coz now I can't find it.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so pissed off at myself for throwing my shoe at the wall the other morning coz now I can't find it.


I say the dog took it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 8, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> I say the dog took it


Seriously, I've looked everywhere. It's really weird. I looked at all the places it could have landed. Even matched up the remaining one to the mark on the wall.


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 8, 2016)

Well it was either the dog or theres a big russian guy walkin around barca sniffing ur shoe


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 8, 2016)

My bf is a fucking asshole! Just said to him "I can't believe I'm gonna be 39" and he replies "yeah I should swap you for two 19.5. Year olds!" Wanker!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My bf is a fucking asshole! Just said to him "I can't believe I'm gonna be 39" and he replies "yeah I should swap you for two 19.5. Year olds!" Wanker!


He has got a valid point tho if he had 2 he could get twice as much house work done ha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 8, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> He has got a valid point tho if he had 2 he could get twice as much house work done ha


Lmao!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmao!!


pm me your address and i'll send you a plane ticket


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 8, 2016)

That glue is starting to look better now. Not great but better. It's a stretchy fucker


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That glue is starting to look better now. Not great but better. It's a stretchy fuckerView attachment 3752665


Too right on the stretch. Out stretches the dog ffs. The lower branches on the one I have in my vertical cab that are not tied back are stupidly long and flopping around like jackies at a bar.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Too right on the stretch. Out stretches the dog ffs. The lower branches on the one I have in my vertical cab that are not tied back are stupidly long and flopping around like jackies at a bar.


That's in a tomato cage and one of the lower branches outside of the cage was standing up on its own until I touched it then it just went down onto the floor. It must've been perfectly balanced because I couldn't get it to stand back up by itself. The heat has fucked up the resin production because the pictures I've seen of it are way frostier than that. I'll have to sneak in a pot for it around the edge somewhere next round because I'm going back to NFT. It's too much like hard work in coco. 
Can you post a pic of yours so I can compare? I think mine is lagging. It's six weeks today and I know people take it at eight weeks but I can't see that one being anywhere near done in two weeks


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2016)

Aye back on aromatherapy and health train. soaked cano sure valve and bowl in iso, replaced screen from french press plunger mechanism. doesn't run well gobbed up had it at 370. clean, dialed back down to 333ish.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's in a tomato cage and one of the lower branches outside of the cage was standing up on its own until I touched it then it just went down onto the floor. It must've been perfectly balanced because I couldn't get it to stand back up by itself. The heat has fucked up the resin production because the pictures I've seen of it are way frostier than that. I'll have to sneak in a pot for it around the edge somewhere next round because I'm going back to NFT. It's too much like hard work in coco.
> Can you post a pic of yours so I can compare? I think mine is lagging. It's six weeks today and I know people take it at eight weeks but I can't see that one being anywhere near done in two weeks


Aye, I'll get some bud shots when I get a min and post. Certainly looks like it will need more than 2 weeks that one. I think 10 weeks is optimum.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2016)

got that mg


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2016)

that glue looks a bit dif to mine


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that glue looks a bit dif to mine


It's had a rough ride with the heat but not as bad as the exo which is a mess. 
In what way different? I'd imagine we've probably got the same cut but I'm not certain about that


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2016)

Morning , Quick question , I have a brand new 6" RVK & 6" rhino pro filter, been getting fresh , warm weed smell out of end of ducting , humidity may be a bit high, is this the cause ? Carbon getting moist ? If so , will it be ok when its dryed out ? Or is it new filter time ? , also ,around seam of fan, it's blowing air out , is this normal ? Can't say I've noticed before . Cheers all


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2016)

There was both the clone only AND an S1 floating around the site someone was saying, might explain some of it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Morning , Quick question , I have a brand new 6" RVK & 6" rhino pro filter, been getting fresh , warm weed smell out of end of ducting , humidity may be a bit high, is this the cause ? Carbon getting moist ? If so , will it be ok when its dryed out ? Or is it new filter time ? , also ,around seam of fan, it's blowing air out , is this normal ? Can't say I've noticed before . Cheers all


The rhino pro`s generally last 12-18 months for most ppl it seems so is yours roughly that old? Humidity may also be a factor etc, if you can afford the £50-60 for a new one would save lots of faffing around trying to find faults, especially if its coming upto a year old etc


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2016)

^^^^^ there brand new mate, first grow with em


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Morning , Quick question , I have a brand new 6" RVK & 6" rhino pro filter, been getting fresh , warm weed smell out of end of ducting , humidity may be a bit high, is this the cause ? Carbon getting moist ? If so , will it be ok when its dryed out ? Or is it new filter time ? , also ,around seam of fan, it's blowing air out , is this normal ? Can't say I've noticed before . Cheers all


I don't rate those rhino filters. I got a brand new ten inch one at the start of a run and binned it six weeks into flower because I could smell it outside the house ffs I do vent straight outside so it's a big problem. I got a new phresh filter and that's still alright at nearly eighteen months on. I'll be getting a new one for the next round though even though I don't really need it because it's something I don't take chances with plus I've got an ozone generator for a belt and braces approach. Odour control is vital for me as I vent straight outside. I don't want any bisto kids


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2016)

dunno why a new filter doesn't work unless the seals aren't intact round the ducting
Oscar mine doesn't seem to fluff but my temps wernt too high for long


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> There was both the clone only AND an S1 floating around the site someone was saying, might explain some of it


What's the difference? It's got that twisted leaf thing and stretches like fuck, the calyx shape and pistil colour are bang on too. The only difference with pics I've googled of it is the resin but I can put that down to the heat. Next go I should get it better.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What's the difference? It's got that twisted leaf thing and stretches like fuck, the calyx shape and pistil colour are bang on too. The only difference with pics I've googled of it is the resin but I can put that down to the heat. Next go I should get it better.


As far as im aware its just higher hermie rate, few dud plants every now an again, slightly less frosty an slightly different taste etc etc, someone like ghettogrower would be able to tell you exactly though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2016)

that is ghetts cut.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that is ghetts cut.


then its the real deal


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2016)

where is the cunt anyway? he used to be on here on the hour, every hour


----------



## Superfen (Aug 9, 2016)

Evening all I am looking at getting a second hand grow kit been on gumtree emailed a few no one gets back to me so annoying I say,


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 9, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening weed nerds


Now that's how you clear a room


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

Here's some of the Glue pics Osc.
 
 
And an outdoor fireball.
 
And outdoor hotdog. Both of these fb and hd have been on light dep (that's a right chore if ever there was one).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2016)

that fireballs is a belter man.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

Finished well quick as well. Got some nice beans coming off her too. She's quite a quick lass too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2016)

won't be too long before I get cracking again. I'm like bairn on Christmas eve. so looking forward to getting my cuts back and getting a run done. probs blast the plemon first.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2016)

Time for some new things eh.
Was looking at the FB and saw something odd on the bud. It was just a bit of white fluff. Had it under the scope to.make sure.


----------



## CouchGouch (Aug 9, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=924717490971883


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Morning , Quick question , I have a brand new 6" RVK & 6" rhino pro filter, been getting fresh , warm weed smell out of end of ducting , humidity may be a bit high, is this the cause ? Carbon getting moist ? If so , will it be ok when its dryed out ? Or is it new filter time ? , also ,around seam of fan, it's blowing air out , is this normal ? Can't say I've noticed before . Cheers all


If the RH (relative humidity) goes above 70% the carbon does get wet and won't work. 

What's the m3/hr on your fan? That's more important than the size of the tubing. Best to get really powerful fans and turn them
down. I use a fan speed controller on my large one.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2016)

*RVK 6 Inch 660m3/hour*

*Rhino pro 6" 150 x 300 600m3/hr or 150 x 600 900m3/hr *


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> *RVK 6 Inch 660m3/hour*
> 
> *Rhino pro 6" 150 x 300 600m3/hr or 150 x 600 900m3/hr *


Must be one of the 600's then but how big is the space? One of those in a small tent would be OK. I'm pulling fuck all with a 550 m3/hr TT in a really small room. I took the carbon filter off in that room also!


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 10, 2016)

Another heatwave on its way


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2016)

Cheers for replys , there as Ribena says 6" . In a 8x7x7 tent, think it's the humidity that's done it tbh .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers for replys , there as Ribena says 6" . In a 8x7x7 tent, think it's the humidity that's done it tbh .


tbh most ppl i know in rooms/tents that size (8x8 roughly) are running something like 10-12" fan n filter for exhaustwith twin 6" intakes etc so you may need to upgrade sizewise a bit etc depending on how many lights you got in there


----------



## Flowki (Aug 10, 2016)

Anybody know where to order a low frequency square wave 315 cmh ballast in uk?.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2016)

Flowki said:


> Anybody know where to order a low frequency square wave 315 cmh ballast in uk?.


Maybe these guys can help. Ordered from there before afrer Oscar receommended them.
http://www.growell.co.uk/search/?q=cmh+315


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Maybe these guys can help. Ordered from there before afrer Oscar receommended them.
> http://www.growell.co.uk/search/?q=cmh+315


I only get my preventative stuff from there. Predators and nematodes. The rest of my stuff I get from a less upmarket establishment


----------



## Flowki (Aug 11, 2016)

DST said:


> Maybe these guys can help. Ordered from there before afrer Oscar receommended them.
> http://www.growell.co.uk/search/?q=cmh+315


Will look thnx.


-- The maxi bright is not low square wave ;/.

The dimlux was a connected hood/ballast for £500, didn't even bother checking freq....

I'm sure if you spend a little more, around £550 you can get that chemistry set that allows you to create a mini sun on a string (sometimes on a stick). Sarcasm is not my strong point ;p. Anyway, not directed toward you, thnx for trying to help.

Do you or anybody else have some other ideas?. Only require the square wave bal, nothing else.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2016)

That's the only place I have ordered from in the UK except Basement Lighting and that's always a gamble.
Have you tried ordering fom European companies/websites. With a decent exchange rate on the euro to £ you might find something out there.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 11, 2016)

Lollypoping done
Time to get high weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 11, 2016)

And time for the boost


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 11, 2016)

I've just done an experiment. I needed to slow a glue down. Those plants were the same size ten seconds before this photo was taken. Who thinks it'll survive? The other one is promised to someone so that didn't get the same treatment. I took a couple of cuts as a backup just in case


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 12, 2016)

For your next experiment try round pots


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone having trouble with clones?? Got 10 at the beginning of the week and have 1 left all have gone droopy as fuck as if they're not even rooted? Clones are in the same environment as the babies from seed yet all the clones are dying fast... Never dealt with this before and it's pissing me off.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Anyone having trouble with clones?? Got 10 at the beginning of the week and have 1 left all have gone droopy as fuck as if they're not even rooted? Clones are in the same environment as the babies from seed yet all the clones are dying fast... Never dealt with this before and it's pissing me off.


Did they have roots poking out when you picked them up?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 12, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> For your next experiment try round pots


I don't normally use pots at all.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 12, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Anyone having trouble with clones?? Got 10 at the beginning of the week and have 1 left all have gone droopy as fuck as if they're not even rooted? Clones are in the same environment as the babies from seed yet all the clones are dying fast... Never dealt with this before and it's pissing me off.


Over watering wrecks young plants.


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Did they have roots poking out when you picked them up?


We've been ripped off!! we pulled the rockwool cubes up and 3 out of 10 are rooted, 150£ down the drain some have stem rot all brown and look shit no white roots.


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Over watering wrecks young plants.


Only been giving them 40 - 50 ml of plain water lad I got then off told me a 45w led panel is overkill for the cuts, yet told me to put a regular 40w household bulb over them and they'll pick up sorry but what's the difference other than the bulb would put out loads more heat that's unnecessary. ..


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)

Holy shit, a tenner for a snip taken off a plant unrooted. That's crap lad. Not possible to take em back? I use a18w strip cfl for my clones.


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Holy shit, a tenner for a snip taken off a plant unrooted. That's crap lad. Not possible to take em back? I use a18w strip cfl for my clones.


Bloke who sold em to us is coming to look at his shit work tonight, yesterday I was doubing myself thinking it's me doing something wrong my bells were ringing when he said if I put em straight under a 600 ill kill em..


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 12, 2016)

The cheap Chinese led panel I got is crap but it fetches babies up nicely well from seed anyway.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Bloke who sold em to us is coming to look at his shit work tonight, yesterday I was doubing myself thinking it's me doing something wrong my bells were ringing when he said if I put em straight under a 600 ill kill em..


Should be able to sort it out then. Good luck.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 12, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> We've been ripped off!! we pulled the rockwool cubes up and 3 out of 10 are rooted, 150£ down the drain some have stem rot all brown and look shit no white roots.


Thought it would be something like that etc, just out of interest what part of the country you in etc?


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 12, 2016)

Seriously


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 12, 2016)

How's this lad made it out of newbie central


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thought it would be something like that etc, just out of interest what part of the country you in etc?


2 minutes from doncaster


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 12, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Bloke who sold em to us is coming to look at his shit work tonight, yesterday I was doubing myself thinking it's me doing something wrong my bells were ringing when he said if I put em straight under a 600 ill kill em..


Did he tell you what strain they are? There are some decent clones in that area.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 12, 2016)

It's stoner saturday

Wake and bake weed nerds


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Did he tell you what strain they are? There are some decent clones in that area.


Funny thing is is its mk ultra originally from me, we was going to go from seed but with the fuck up from the seedbank it's put us too far behind, managed to get 10 blues last night much better cuttings, are you in this area too oscaroscar?


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

So you give a guy a cut then he charges you for snips back? Seems a bit harsh.


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 13, 2016)

DST said:


> So you give a guy a cut then he charges you for snips back? Seems a bit harsh.


 not someone ill be dealing with in the future that's for sure,


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> not someone ill be dealing with in the future that's for sure,


One positive thing when stuff like that happens. You lesson the load on the people you know who are liabilities. In the log run he's doing you a favour


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Funny thing is is its mk ultra originally from me, we was going to go from seed but with the fuck up from the seedbank it's put us too far behind, managed to get 10 blues last night much better cuttings, are you in this area too oscaroscar?


Not too far, about fifteen minutes from Doncaster down the M18


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 13, 2016)

one for you Don..

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/toast-ale-beer-from-bread_us_57ab2cd1e4b06e52746e76e1?section=UK&


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Funny thing is is its mk ultra originally from me, we was going to go from seed but with the fuck up from the seedbank it's put us too far behind, managed to get 10 blues last night much better cuttings, are you in this area too oscaroscar?


I'm not a northerner though. I'm a cockney cunt (according to the people round here). 

Can you get on the DN from an iPhone? I've tried two different onion things and no joy.


----------



## makka (Aug 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm not a northerner though. I'm a cockney cunt (according to the people round here).
> 
> Can you get on the DN from an iPhone? I've tried two different onion things and no joy.


Use safebrowser that's what I did all rest are shite or paid apps


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2016)

makka said:


> Use safebrowser that's what I did all rest are shite or paid apps


Is it mobicip safe browser? Is it easy to do because I'm a bit of a div with stuff like that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2016)

Sounds


R1b3n4 said:


> one for you Don..
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/toast-ale-beer-from-bread_us_57ab2cd1e4b06e52746e76e1?section=UK&


 sounds lovely eh.... I went round a pals last week and he'd been making kombucha like fermented mouldy black tea. Absolutely manky shite. I refused to taste it it smelled that bad.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sounds sounds lovely eh.... I went round a pals last week and he'd been making kombucha like fermented mouldy black tea. Absolutely manky shite. I refused to taste it it smelled that bad.


Lol, that sounds like most of my Mrs cooking


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Is it mobicip safe browser? Is it easy to do because I'm a bit of a div with stuff like that lol


I fucking give up. I've been trying to do it since last night ffs. iPhones are shit but I doubt I could do it on an android anyway


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cloning day


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 15, 2016)

Never eating kebab again...shit no 4 already


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 15, 2016)

The sun is shining!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 15, 2016)

Alright Lads! 

I'm not really doing outdoor this year properly but here's my GG#4.

I knew it was gonna stretch so I LST'd it and topped it a lot. Loved a bit of Ca/Mg recently. She's a darling! Nice bit of bush!

Hope it's ready by mid October...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 15, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Never eating kebab again...shit no 4 already


And they seem so cheap- until you pay for them 4 times !!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2016)

Had dysentery in Bombay, the fukin best place to be seriously ill, looked like a local, gotta blend


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2016)

The beggars in Bombay lst their children's limbs, some of the most deformed people I ever saw, feet on backwards kinda look, was done so they could earn more


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2016)

How's it going boys bk at work now so always working away that's the reason I've not been on if anyone cares lol but on a serious note I don't want my wife keep watering the plants so going to get the auto pot system any info that I would need to know as I'd be away 5 days at a time still get her to pop her head in to check like


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2016)

Good to see ya man how's the gg4


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeh I'm good m8 yeh coming along good m8 I'm about in to 4 weeks flower


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 15, 2016)

This is only photo I got gg4 in middle and the cq48 front 2 and rear. Right exo bk left


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3758058 This is only photo I got gg4 in middle and the cq48 front 2 and rear. Right exo bk left


Nice grow man


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 15, 2016)

@mods
Can we get the other pollen chucker advertised up, this thread ain't a spam fest of unstable genetics and their testers, keep that shit to uk420


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> View attachment 3758058 This is only photo I got gg4 in middle and the cq48 front 2 and rear. Right exo bk left


Looks like you'll have a tidy haul off that lot


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeh man hope so be nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks a treat pomps. They look like they'll stack nicely too.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 16, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2016)

*COMPETITION TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://rollitup.org/t/competition-breeders-boutique-club-600.918099/


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 16, 2016)

Seriously


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 16, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Seriously


Eh? Am I missing something?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Eh? Am I missing something?


Yes if you don't get involved in the competition, lol. We are giving away a custom made oil rig, t-shirts and seeds as part of a competition. Link above.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Yes if you don't get involved in the competition, lol. We are giving away a custom made oil rig, t-shirts and seeds as part of a competition. Link above.


I get that. It was Roy Croppers post that I didn't understand. It just said "seriously" for no reason that I could see.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I get that. It was Roy Croppers post that I didn't understand. It just said "seriously" for no reason that I could see.


Lol, ah right. Got him on Ignore. Maybe he didn't think having a competition and giving away 100's of euros of glass and seeds is a good idea. Ah well, cant please everyone eh!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2016)

I want a BB sticker plastered over the prime ministers spread pussy a la OP style, would win my comp


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 17, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I want a BB sticker plastered over the prime ministers spread pussy a la OP style, would win my comp


It would liven up what I would imagine to look like a butchers dustbin


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2016)

My mate is doing a good job of the chocolope and kosher Kush (left). I expect he'll get a few hundred g's off the big one.

It's baking still but it's cooled down at night to the mid to low 20'sC thank fuck.


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Aug 18, 2016)

How's it going guys? Got some advice from you a couple months back but financial probs meant putting my plans on hold .

Anyways I've got my shit together again and ready to go but I'm having a problem keeping the temps down. 

I'm running a 600w w/ cool tube in a 120x120 cm tent in my bedroom. I have a 220 m3/h pulling air through the carbon filter and pushing it through the cool tube and out of the tent to my window but I can't seem to keep temps below 29c. I also have a clip on fan blowing towards the light, temps were around 31c without it.

Anyone got any ideas what else I can do to lower temps a bit more?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> How's it going guys? Got some advice from you a couple months back but financial probs meant putting my plans on hold .
> 
> Anyways I've got my shit together again and ready to go but I'm having a problem keeping the temps down.
> 
> ...


Unless you get an air conditioner you'll just have to put up with it until the weather cools down. Even bigger exhaust and input fans won't really help because the air is still too warm so all you'll be doing is just moving warm air faster but it's still warm air. 
You're not the only one struggling with temps this time of year. 
What size in inches are your input and exhaust fans?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> How's it going guys? Got some advice from you a couple months back but financial probs meant putting my plans on hold .
> 
> Anyways I've got my shit together again and ready to go but I'm having a problem keeping the temps down.
> 
> ...


At a guess the 220m3/h is a 5" fan? for a 120x120 you want at least 6" minimum exhaust fan with minimum 5" intake AND some kind of fan moving air around inside the tent etc, this time of year also when the temps are higher may require an AC/Cooler etc just to kkep temps anywhere below 100 lol


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Aug 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Unless you get an air conditioner you'll just have to put up with it until the weather cools down. Even bigger exhaust and input fans won't really help because the air is still too warm so all you'll be doing is just moving warm air faster but it's still warm air.
> You're not the only one struggling with temps this time of year.
> What size in inches are your input and exhaust fans?


I don't have an intake fan, just left the vents at the bottom open. Will a fan pulling air in help? The exhaust fan is a 5" RVK something or other from growell. 

Also (confession time), I germed a few black domina seeds 2 days ago using the paper towel method. Checked this morning and they all had a good 5+mm root so i popped them into some biobizz light soil mixed with some perlite. When they break through the soil will they be ok under my 600w hps? 

I know, I'm a dick for even thinking about starting them before I knew temps were good etc but I'm not the most patient of people and I die a little bit inside every time I have to go pay £20 for 2g so the quicker I can grow my own the better.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> I don't have an intake fan, just left the vents at the bottom open. Will a fan pulling air in help? The exhaust fan is a 5" RVK something or other from growell.
> 
> Also (confession time), I germed a few black domina seeds 2 days ago using the paper towel method. Checked this morning and they all had a good 5+mm root so i popped them into some biobizz light soil mixed with some perlite. When they break through the soil will they be ok under my 600w hps?
> 
> I know, I'm a dick for even thinking about starting them before I knew temps were good etc but I'm not the most patient of people and I die a little bit inside every time I have to go pay £20 for 2g so the quicker I can grow my own the better.


In these summer months not 
having an intake just wont cut it im afraid, MINIMUM u need for this weather/temps is 6" exhaust, 5" inlet(from ether a cooled room or in conjunction with an AC) in a 120x120 n even then you will struggle etc


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Aug 18, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> In these summer months not
> having an intake just wont cut it im afraid, MINIMUM u need for this weather/temps is 6" exhaust, 5" inlet(from ether a cooled room or in conjunction with an AC) in a 120x120 n even then you will struggle etc


I'm up in Scotland so never really considered that the weather would cause high temps in my tent lmao. How bad is 29c? Is it a straight up no chance or could they survive? Could it even drop to a more acceptable temp when the weather cools down again? I know it's far from ideal just wondering how much I can wing it with my first grow. 

I got a complete setup and the fan, ducting etc is all 5", will I need to get 6" ducting and a 6" cool tube to go with the fan or is there some sort of adaptor I could get to go from 6" fan to the 5"

Also I'm definitely taking on board all the advice and not just gonna do whatever I want regardless (like I've seen many on here do). I appreciate you taking the time to give me some advice.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> I'm up in Scotland so never really considered that the weather would cause high temps in my tent lmao. How bad is 29c? Is it a straight up no chance or could they survive? Could it even drop to a more acceptable temp when the weather cools down again? I know it's far from ideal just wondering how much I can wing it with my first grow.
> 
> I got a complete setup and the fan, ducting etc is all 5", will I need to get 6" ducting and a 6" cool tube to go with the fan or is there some sort of adaptor I could get to go from 6" fan to the 5"
> 
> Also I'm definitely taking on board all the advice and not just gonna do whatever I want regardless (like I've seen many on here do). I appreciate you taking the time to give me some advice.


Its as "bad" as your skill level etc, if you know how to adjust for ups/downs in temps. adjust light distances, water/feed properly etc you should be fine etc

Right before we start with fans n the etc, what size carbon filter you running? also what size are the vents/holes etc on your cooltube?


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Aug 18, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Its as "bad" as your skill level etc, if you know how to adjust for ups/downs in temps. adjust light distances, water/feed properly etc you should be fine etc
> 
> Right before we start with fans n the etc, what size carbon filter you running? also what size are the vents/holes etc on your cooltube?


http://www.growell.co.uk/fans-filters-environment/extraction-filtration-kits/eco-extraction-kits.html

It's extraction kit 2 on that page. It came as part of the bay6 xl complete setup on the same website. The cooltube was just a cheap 5" one from amazon. I know it's probably shit but I figured it would all last a grow or 2 and I could sell a bit the finished product off to upgrade to some better quality equipment.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2016)

You can get reducers for ducting but if you get a six inch out and a five inch out and are venting outside of the room with the tent in you probably won't need a cooltube. 
Six and five inch fans are an absolute minimum. When the weather cools down get a fan controller but you should get one anyway. 
Those full grow kits you buy don't really give you what you actually need. They give you just enough to get by. 
Everyone has to learn the hard way unless you know someone who has made the mistakes for you. 
This site is really helpful but there is a lot of conflicting advice. 
It's not difficult growing weed. If you have the right plants it's a piece of piss


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Aug 18, 2016)

Would the exhaust fan I'm using now be suitable for the intake then? Sorry for all the Q's, you've both been a big help tonight.

Also you guys care to share any pics of your current grows or biggest buds you've grown, purely for inspirational purposes and not just because bud porn is awesome.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> Would the exhaust fan I'm using now be suitable for the intake then? Sorry for all the Q's, you've both been a big help tonight.
> 
> Also you guys care to share any pics of your current grows or biggest buds you've grown, purely for inspirational purposes and not just because bud porn is awesome.



Yes and if you do swap it to being the intake then look at the fan below to be your new exhaust fan etc, most of the lads on here use these (simple,cheap and cheerful)etc and you can use it with reducers on your existing carbon filter etc( ideally upgrade to a 6" filter at some point in the future like a Rhino Pro)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Duct-Plug-6-150mm-Extractor-Hydroponics-Bathroom-Fan-700m3-h-All-Sizes-/390686002408?var=&hash=item5af6b34ce8:m:mql2zwxwxc2SqhSYSHvBiZg


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2016)

Cheesy-does-it said:


> Would the exhaust fan I'm using now be suitable for the intake then? Sorry for all the Q's, you've both been a big help tonight.
> 
> Also you guys care to share any pics of your current grows or biggest buds you've grown, purely for inspirational purposes and not just because bud porn is awesome.


My current grow is an embarrassment because of this weather. So I won't put any pics of it up. But because I use decent plants it will ok bud just not my usual standards. Winter growing is better because it's easy to keep a room warm rather than cool down a warm one.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 19, 2016)

1st step of being a weed nerd is getting the environment dialled in
2nd step is staying away from dodgy genetics


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 19, 2016)

Are you growing on night cycle? Seems like the evening temps are ok in London. Must be a bit less in Scotland. 

I've had 28C at night weather WITH high humidity. That was July and it was stifling! I have to cut production for 2 mths. So I should really be concentrating on the outdoor more. 

Personally I need to use AC but I also have a huge 1,000m3/hr fan which will do all the work in winter.

I don't like being on night cycle. Most days I'm fucked and worn out by 7pm and can't be bothered. However it's too hot up there daytime.

As for starting seeds now, why not? My clones were shit recently. I even had to be given a load. I'm starting loads of seeds right now. Gonna check them soon. I'm expecting 100% germination rate from THSeeds!


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 19, 2016)

2 weeks left, zero smell unless your moving the plant, had a nice bud fall off due to the weight so that'll make a nice tester.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2016)

Dunno if anyone answered this but yes you can put newly rooted planted seedlings under a 600. Not clones tho


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just let the town know the price is 6


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 19, 2016)

I was taking liberties with my glue plant and took it to 2.9ec and its only burnt the top leaves that transpire a lot anyway. The rest is okay apart from the heat stress. I reckon in cooler weather you could take it to 3.0 
This plant has no where near reached its potential. I'm doing another one next round but it's not really practial for my limited headroom. If I like it I'll find a way to sneak one in on every cycle round the edge of my NFT tray. 
I notice a different smell every day when I give a gentle squeeze. I get the coffee but not chocolate yet


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2016)

I've got 20 dif American clone on lies coming, will be touch and go rooting wet snips from over the pond but the fittest will survive, prob be a few good ones there


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I was taking liberties with my glue plant and took it to 2.9ec and its only burnt the top leaves that transpire a lot anyway. The rest is okay apart from the heat stress. I reckon in cooler weather you could take it to 3.0
> This plant has no where near reached its potential. I'm doing another one next round but it's not really practial for my limited headroom. If I like it I'll find a way to sneak one in on every cycle round the edge of my NFT tray.
> I notice a different smell every day when I give a gentle squeeze. I get the coffee but not chocolate yet


It seems to have a stronger smell in veg than the dog for example but the flowering smell is not as offensive. I get more coffee bean smell as well. Dogs just foul diesel sour smell in comparison.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 20, 2016)

It's Stoner Saturday

Wake and bake weed nerds


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2016)

I still haven't tried The Dog yet. I'm very late to that particular party lol. 
One day I'll get to try it I reckon.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 20, 2016)

The headband07 looks like it could be a classic
Started frosting up at week 3


----------



## ghb (Aug 20, 2016)

use canna boost for the glue. it contains triacontanol which helps with stretch during early bloom or so i've been led to believe

my glues went in at 2ft and now at 4 weeks bloom they are not even 5 ft except for a few, the stretch is comparable to my cheese which isn't so bad.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 20, 2016)

I only use boost after the stretch and the lollypop and at half strength 1ml a litre
To control the stretch keep the plant shorter in veg, top and lollypop every week, it helps to come through a net that has 4 inch square holes to get an even canopy, just manipulate the tops during the stretch and you are able to open the plant up and maximise your yield cash croppers


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

5 divided by 2 is still a 2.5 stretch. 
Here's a glue bud that just happened to fall off the plant early.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2016)

DST said:


> 5 divided by 2 is still a 2.5 stretch.
> Here's a glue bud that just happened to fall off the plant early.....
> View attachment 3761818


That's a coincidence. That happened to a branch on mine. Did your leaves let go really easily?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 20, 2016)

evening lads went and brought the 4 pot auto system this afternoon and brought an exta 1 pot so its a 5 pot system really only thing is that the shop never had any air domes in would it be ok with out them just this grow u think ? got the clay pebbles for bottom and top


and do i need to mix the coco with perlite if i do ill just grab some from b&q tomorrow


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's a coincidence. That happened to a branch on mine. Did your leaves let go really easily?


They did when snipped.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Gotta go and fly tip some green waste fukin joys of growing


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> evening lads went and brought the 4 pot auto system this afternoon and brought an exta 1 pot so its a 5 pot system really only thing is that the shop never had any air domes in would it be ok with out them just this grow u think ? got the clay pebbles for bottom and top
> 
> 
> and do i need to mix the coco with perlite if i do ill just grab some from b&q tomorrow


I used autopots for a while and never had the air domes. I used to layer the pebbles too. The soil I used had perlite in it anyway (Plagron Batmix).


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2016)

The Mrs is away tonight and tomorrow. Let the one man party begin. Five Blue Punishers, a g of mdma crystal and some pakistani soft black hash that is lovely. Just like the red seal of old. 
The pills are really well made and stink.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Been smoking on glue and disco biscuit damn son what a smoke they both are gonna hit some yeti now with a few cans of bud


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Gg4 grown to prefection id say 10/10 not many get that mark


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Disco biscuit...just as good


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gg4 grown to prefection id say 10/10 not many get that mark View attachment 3762147


When u chop that at 10weeks ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Just been in a ditch in the dark slashing bin bags car pulled up and I cut my finger, they fukked off when they saw the knife I was using to cut the bags, lol nothing is ever straightforward didn't hang about tho I'm on the gg4 and gin so all is now well


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> When u chop that at 10weeks ?


I didnt grow it mate but i imagine it was around that time, its bangin


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Disco biscuit...just as good View attachment 3762149


It's a nice cheesy coffee bean fruity weed 10 weeks same as the glue, lost that cut tho man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It's a nice cheesy coffee bean fruity weed 10 weeks same as the glue, lost that cut tho man


Yeh man its a bangin creamy cookie cheesey smoke i love it, ive got sum1 else whos got the cut im gonna try and get it back as soon as i can


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man its a bangin creamy cookie cheesey smoke i love it, ive got sum1 else whos got the cut im gonna try and get it back as soon as i can


It's an easy grow. Can stick it in a corner


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Anyone got a link for the mcgregor diaz fight? Its gonna be a gooden man


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Diaz


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

If mcgregor cant knock him out diaz will win and i cant see him knocking diaz out tbh hes a tough fucker


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Been smoking on glue and disco biscuit damn son what a smoke they both are gonna hit some yeti now with a few cans of bud


I'm at the disco biscuits myself later lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Enjoy Oscar, I always used to do stealth A class on me tod, esp E and acid, nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2016)

McGregor messed up Diaz face pretty good last time, my money is still on Diaz.


----------



## Cheesy-does-it (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Dunno if anyone answered this but yes you can put newly rooted planted seedlings under a 600. Not clones tho


Thanks zeddd just caught this while catching up on the thread.

The seeds broke soil this morning but I won't be able to order another fan till Friday. It's only 3 reg black domina seeds, (knowing my luck it'll be 3 males) guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed they don't fry under my light until then.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Enjoy Oscar, I always used to do stealth A class on me tod, esp E and acid, nice


I used to know a yardie whos double drop then when he was coming up hed have a great fat rock on a pipe...that must of been some buzz like...he was fucking loopy too lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> McGregor messed up Diaz face pretty good last time, my money is still on Diaz.


Yeh i can see diaz taking it but its too close to call for me let the best man win, would be good if diaz makes him tap agian tho.....anyone got a live stream?


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Diaz


Fck u zedd man  ... ha  ... honestly my head says diaz for this 1 very hard to see the mac beat him wen he has a full camp ...

But i am an irish man and il go wit my hart which says mc g in the third to win ... threw 20 on him at 9/1 for the third so will see wat happens...


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh i can see diaz taking it but its too close to call for me let the best man win, would be good if diaz makes him tap agian tho.....anyone got a live stream?


Fck streamin ghetto got to get urself an openbox fckin things are great...


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I've got 20 dif American clone on lies coming, will be touch and go rooting wet snips from over the pond but the fittest will survive, prob be a few good ones there


What have you got coming over mate? 
I'm looking forward to trying the glue but mine isn't much of a specimen with the heat stress. Next go I should see a better representation of it because this one is not much to look at but I think with cooler weather it'll perform like it should


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What have you got coming over mate?
> I'm looking forward to trying the glue but mine isn't much of a specimen with the heat stress. Next go I should see a better representation of it because this one is not much to look at but I think with cooler weather it'll perform like it should


I'm taking them from a mate think he mentioned blue dream, alien og etc all original clone onlies


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 21, 2016)

Morning weed nerds
Sober Sunday for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2016)

pretty good fight all told. didn't think McGregor was going to get it when it went to score cards.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 21, 2016)

yeh good fight watched it this moring when i woke up as i recored it do i need to soak the aqua clay pebbles in ph water b4 use or just rinse them off ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2016)

A result for the irish then, a pair of double hard bastards they are man im still trying to watch the full fight ffs lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh good fight watched it this moring when i woke up as i recored it do i need to soak the aqua clay pebbles in ph water b4 use or just rinse them off ?


Just rinse em , I did,no harm


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 21, 2016)

yeh man for sure that Diaz can take a punch McGregor paste him self this time but still puffed out at the end
still good fight tho look forward to the 3rd fight at the lower weight


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 21, 2016)

anyone used the autopots with out the air domes or know when i can get some or could i get away away with just useing a bit of pipe with holes in only cos i needs to sort it today as im away all next week with work again


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2016)

Been vaping moon rocks lost 3 hours Mrs just woke me with a g and t


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)

bout to cano up some f2 cheese x [cataract kush x purple kush] been calling the shit Alpine Dew. just transplanted 7 more f2s to start seeing what's hidden in the variety.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)

slugging som mocha java blend w local raw goldenrod honey. 
sweeter than yo momma.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 21, 2016)

About time head grower
Young pompey's had to get a job (dodgy genetics) and oscar is frying his plants


----------



## zeddd (Aug 21, 2016)

Did you all see Diaz vaping in the post fight interview, stoned off his nut talking sense, claims its cbd oil to the interviewer


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone know where there is a spanish growers thread? Im stuck in benalmadena in malaga with no smoke and my missus is on funny week.....


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Does anyone know where there is a spanish growers thread? Im stuck in benalmadena in malaga with no smoke and my missus is on funny week.....


@budolskie has been to a Weed Club in Benalmadena. I think you can get a membership as a tourist. Perhaps he can point you in the right direction lad. Hope you are good, long time no see.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2016)

DST said:


> @budolskie has been to a Weed Club in Benalmadena. I think you can get a membership as a tourist. Perhaps he can point you in the right direction lad. Hope you are good, long time no see.


I should have probably said hello to the old gang first before asking for favours but im going out my mind here with no smoke and excess estrogen hahaha. 

I just read what happened to jigfresh after i posted this and made me feel a bit of a cunt for asking...ive not been on riu for a long time and alot has changed. Ill have to check in on everyone when i get a min. Now where is this budolskie chap haha


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2016)

Probably best drop him a msg on here. Can't remember the name of the place but it's gotta be down by the beach/arena somewhere. If not just ask a local where the Medical marijuana association is?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have messaged him but it seems he hasnt been active since february.....looks like i might be doomed to sleepless nights and a nagging wife haha


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I have messaged him but it seems he hasnt been active since february.....looks like i might be doomed to sleepless nights and a nagging wife haha


He posted on the 600 club this morning......


----------



## budolskie (Aug 22, 2016)

Msg you back bro, yeah on front strip near the marina droop me your hotel and I try direct you


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2016)

DST said:


> He posted on the 600 club this morning......


Oh dear....i need a smoke


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2016)

@Willy, get an older model ...there's no fucking about with that estrogen lark then !


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Does anyone know where there is a spanish growers thread? Im stuck in benalmadena in malaga with no smoke and my missus is on funny week.....


Tell her the Spanish women really know how to cook, and wait a few seconds


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well im happier than a pig in shit now....that was a crazy couple of hours


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Well im happier than a pig in shit now....that was a crazy couple of hours


Nice one lad. The things we do for a smoke lol. Still dreading nigh on 2 weeks in Abu dabi and Dubai.....that's gonna be smokeless I imagine.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2016)

Its a killer. We shouldn't even have to go to these extremes. It bends my mind how people can hate the most beautifull plant to ever grace this earth......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice one lad. The things we do for a smoke lol. Still dreading nigh on 2 weeks in Abu dabi and Dubai.....that's gonna be smokeless I imagine.


The one place I would never carry into UAE, been to both places and had to buy new clothes and luggage cos they have sensitive drug screening tech in the arrivals, my pal whose an expat said ffs don't bring any weed cos they nicked a bloke who had some soap bar in the tread of his kicks, seemed a bit of a tall story but paranoia is a light feeder


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2016)

That being said best way is to post some to your hotel in a vac mbb with plausible deniability but the death sentence is quite an effective deterrent imo


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The one place I would never carry into UAE, been to both places and had to buy new clothes and luggage cos they have sensitive drug screening tech in the arrivals, my pal whose an expat said ffs don't bring any weed cos they nicked a bloke who had some soap bar in the tread of his kicks, seemed a bit of a tall story but paranoia is a light feeder


that aint no tall story, think he had 0.04 of hash stuck to the shoe and got 4yrs.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-512815/Briton-jailed-years-Dubai-customs-cannabis-weighing-grain-sugar-shoe.html


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> that aint no tall story, think he had 0.04 of hash stuck to the shoe and got 4yrs.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-512815/Briton-jailed-years-Dubai-customs-cannabis-weighing-grain-sugar-shoe.html


Where you been, Vods?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 22, 2016)

Just read that Dubai story ffs explains a lot, even the Bedouin in the desert 2 days camel trek from the nearest wadi weren't passing the dutchie in the xhisha


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Where you been, Vods?


read the thread everyday mate, same ol shite, not growing at the mo Zedd so just keeping me self to me self aint much input to a growing thread when ya not growing lol


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The one place I would never carry into UAE, been to both places and had to buy new clothes and luggage cos they have sensitive drug screening tech in the arrivals, my pal whose an expat said ffs don't bring any weed cos they nicked a bloke who had some soap bar in the tread of his kicks, seemed a bit of a tall story but paranoia is a light feeder





zeddd said:


> That being said best way is to post some to your hotel in a vac mbb with plausible deniability but the death sentence is quite an effective deterrent imo


Aye, getting ma hands or ma heid chopped off is not what I am looking for
I heard about the story of the guy with like 0.001 g in his shoe tread. Guess I'll be fucking my liver up with my whisky consumption that week. I'll be in a hotel for a couple of days then we're on a cruise (who also put your bags through a security check!) although mainly looking for booze people smuggle on. The one positive thing is the high I'll get when I have my first smoke upon arriving home. Always something to look forward to and often makes me think I should have more breaks...but hey, fuk that.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

Just saw the link. I'll have a read and really make myself para.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

I got more than .001g in my hair and I'm practically bald


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2016)

I know someone who got sent to prison in Dubai for a spliff. His name is DJ Grooverider. He got 5 years or something!

I'd be too scared to go, even the cashpoints out here are covered in coke. I'd need new everything. Delete all pics on phone etc. Fuck that.

Edit : found it, I never liked him anyway. https://www.theguardian.com/music/2008/feb/20/news.radio


Lmao at the other one with a joint of 0.003g! They mean 0.3g ? Still a prison spliff! Also, a sentence for 3 poppy seeds on a Swiss guy? Please.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol DST enjoy the UAE but get some new clothes luggage phones and laptop afore ye go


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

For some reason when I was a lad my Mum would always buy me new sports socks from the market for going on holiday (the nice white ones we all wore in the 80s.) Never thought I'd have to replace my whole wardrobe for a holiday ffs. I guess taking a medible on the plane and turning up red eyed is not the best idea either. Gets worse by the minute. Boys better fukking enjoy it or they'll be getting left at customs with a gram in their rucksacks


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

Edit. No point wasting a gram. 0.1 should do!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2016)

The one place I've never fancied UAE. just sounds like hard work. Ya bird wearing a headscarf and covered shoulders. No kissing n shit. Sounds well oppressive. Most of the folks I've spoke to say its like a large version of the metro centre everyone running from aircon to aircon. That said hope you have a good time D its one off the bucket list eh.


----------



## pookat (Aug 23, 2016)

all replacements have arrived safely at the slavery, be nothing left for salvage when they finish working for me
Cheers enjoy


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

They can detect


Don Gin and Ton said:


> The one place I've never fancied UAE. just sounds like hard work. Ya bird wearing a headscarf and covered shoulders. No kissing n shit. Sounds well oppressive. Most of the folks I've spoke to say its like a large version of the metro centre everyone running from aircon to aircon. That said hope you have a good time D its one off the bucket list eh.


i went there was drinking and fking on the beach. Under a towel out of respect to the locals, everyone expat is on the booze out there but it's the min 4 years for trace amounts that has stopped me visiting my schoolmate


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 23, 2016)

i member stopping at Dubai on the way to oz bout 25yr ago now, was a pretty small airport back then and dont think Dubai was very built up that long ago, airport was abit of a shithole tbh member loads of ragheads in full robes tho with big eagle type birds on there arms fuck nos why? me old man said it was just a show of wealth?

that moonrock post soon got deleted lol nice1 for the offer zedd its cool tho mate i got nowt to offer in return am having a good break from the game.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i member stopping at Dubai on the way to oz bout 25yr ago now, was a pretty small airport back then and dont think Dubai was very built up that long ago, airport was abit of a shithole tbh member loads of ragheads in full robes tho with big eagle type birds on there arms fuck nos why? me old man said it was just a show of wealth?
> 
> that moonrock post soon got deleted lol nice1 for the offer zedd its cool tho mate i got nowt to offer in return am having a good break from the game.


Pm me if you want one man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The one place I've never fancied UAE. just sounds like hard work. Ya bird wearing a headscarf and covered shoulders. No kissing n shit. Sounds well oppressive. Most of the folks I've spoke to say its like a large version of the metro centre everyone running from aircon to aircon. That said hope you have a good time D its one off the bucket list eh.


You alright mate? Long time no speak. You still getting random packages from your drunk self?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2016)

If anyone fancies losing a day and half try those blue Punisher E's. They're absolutely fucking crazy strong.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If anyone fancies losing a day and half try those blue Punisher E's. They're absolutely fucking crazy strong.


You still knocking about on here?? Its crazy ive not been on riu for years and everyone is still here, alot of new faces and the same banter


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You still knocking about on here?? Its crazy ive not been on riu for years and everyone is still here, alot of new faces and the same banter


Yeah still here. I do come and go a bit though. I disappear for a while then back on Dons thread and make the old gag about putting a fan in there lol. 
How's things with you mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You alright mate? Long time no speak. You still getting random packages from your drunk self?


yeah willy am good man ta, yaself? no random's recently though things turn up in my hands regular like lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Yeah still here. I do come and go a bit though. I disappear for a while then back on Dons thread and make the old gag about putting a fan in there lol.
> How's things with you mate?


That just cam rushinh back too me then hahaha "the fan guy"


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah willy am good man ta, yaself? no random's recently though things turn up in my hands regular like lol.


Yeah im good, things where a bit shit for a while but such is life i suppose. Im on the up and up now tho. Good to speak to everyone again...wheres fred west these days?


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The one place I've never fancied UAE. just sounds like hard work. Ya bird wearing a headscarf and covered shoulders. No kissing n shit. Sounds well oppressive. Most of the folks I've spoke to say its like a large version of the metro centre everyone running from aircon to aircon. That said hope you have a good time D its one off the bucket list eh.


Aye lad, wouldn't be my first choice either tbh. I use to do a bit of recruitment out there. Had a team of guys working on a Disaster Recovery project (which in itself was a disaster, lol). They just use to hang out in the hotel all the time, so freaking boring. It'll be just before Xmas so guaranteed sun and I think a bit more normal out there (mid 20's I believe). So I'll be lying about like a lizard hopefully pointing the boys towards the kids club every day


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah im good, things where a bit shit for a while but such is life i suppose. Im on the up and up now tho. Good to speak to everyone again...wheres fred west these days?


Spoke to Fred yesterday, busy with his family now and not on riu much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't whack a bit of xmas sun lad. it'll be bloody shite in blighty by then. least we've had a decent ish summer this year.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 24, 2016)

Finally after 8 months out ive got a crop vegging at long fucking last ...lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> can 3 angstrom molecular sieves clean the water out of the 95.58?


Yeah to be honest I did forget to mention that.

It's really what we should all be using, buy cheap ass vodka and pour it through a packed column of 3A beads to filter out the water.
Dry the water from the 3A beads by baking in the oven then they can be reused.


We should throw that out there now as knowledge for all.

3A beads are cheap enough, 500g for £8 ish ............

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Natural-Zeolite-Molecular-Sieve-3A-Reagent-Adsorbents-500g-/301983135050?hash=item464f98f54a:g:NCkAAOSwtJZXXUox


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

What's happened to the 'up load file' option lads?

Can't seem to post a picture from my PC, it wants a URL for the picture.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's happened to the 'up load file' option lads?
> 
> Can't seem to post a picture from my PC, it wants a URL for the picture.


Been problems with it, its fucked currently, thread on it in support eetc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If anyone fancies losing a day and half try those blue Punisher E's. They're absolutely fucking crazy strong.


Seen those on Pill Reports.

Nice big chunks in em, they look savage tbh.


----------



## Bunduki (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah to be honest I did forget to mention that.
> 
> It's really what we should all be using, buy cheap ass vodka and pour it through a packed column of 3A beads to filter out the water.
> Dry the water from the 3A beads by baking in the oven then they can be reused.
> ...


This sounds pretty promising...I can't seem to find much on the subject online though, any details please? Such as what %'s we could get with this method from 40% vodka? Price on the polish 95% vodka is pretty steep and it's sold out everywhere I've checked too, not keen on ISO's toxicity


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 24, 2016)

Evening weed nerds
Beer and a joint for dinner


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Seen those on Pill Reports.
> 
> Nice big chunks in em, they look savage tbh.


They are unbelievable. I was rowing a canoe round my front room and talking to people that weren't there. 
I did fifteen doves in a night in about '93 and it wasn't close to four of those over a longer period of time. 
Absolutely mental things and clean too. I've not felt bad at all since


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 24, 2016)

Get your bongs, your vapes, your crack pipes, your hookahs, your dab rigs, your buckets, your brownies or your big fat joints

It's time to get high with the weed nerd


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 24, 2016)

Mahoosive Cock


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Get your bongs, your vapes, your crack pipes, your hookahs, your dab rigs, your buckets, your brownies or your big fat joints
> 
> It's time to get high with the weed nerd


Mimicking subcool verbatim. fyi he sounds like a dickhead-tool when he says it too.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

Tom Waits sober. happy hump day weed nerds

http://beamsandstruts.com/bits-a-pieces/item/882-the-piano-has-been-drinking-ginger-ale


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 24, 2016)

Have a dank day head grower


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They are unbelievable. I was rowing a canoe round my front room and talking to people that weren't there.
> I did fifteen doves in a night in about '93 and it wasn't close to four of those over a longer period of time.
> Absolutely mental things and clean too. I've not felt bad at all since


By 93 the e''s had gone a bit below par. White doves that we got in 90 to 91 where the thizz though.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

You could still get banging e's late 90s in london anyway, proper mitsi's , apples, fish, elephants a few stamps i can remember, seemed to be the 00's that it went to shit then the darknet changed the game this last 4-5yr.

shitloads of darknet pills on the streets now, you can get a 1000 of them punishers £1500 ish online.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> You could still get banging e's late 90s in london anyway, proper mitsi's , apples, fish, elephants a few stamps i can remember, seemed to be the 00's that it went to shit then the darknet changed the game this last 4-5yr.
> 
> shitloads of darknet pills on the streets now, you can get a 1000 of them punishers £1500 ish online.


I am sure lad. I had kinda lost the love for it by then. And lol at punisher's. ..


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> I am sure lad. I had kinda lost the love for it by then. And lol at punisher's. ..


Same here D just a few yrs behind mate, i well lost the love for em nowdays they fuck me nut up badly long long comedowns no fun....


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 24, 2016)

Someone tell the pollen chucker from the dam that he should have gone to disneyland


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

has been proper scorching all day in the south real hot, now its pissing it down!?! what a summer lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> This sounds pretty promising...I can't seem to find much on the subject online though, any details please? Such as what %'s we could get with this method from 40% vodka? Price on the polish 95% vodka is pretty steep and it's sold out everywhere I've checked too, not keen on ISO's toxicity



Theoretically you can get 100% Ethanol from 40% ABV Vodka @ 40% yield with a molecular sieve.

So out of 1L of cheap ass bottom shelf Vodka you'd get 400ml of 100% Ethanol.

BUT.........

Vodka has other ingredients in it like sugar/sweeteners so I don't know how those contaminants would affect the end product.

You'd probably end up with something like 99.89% pure Ethanol from Vodka, at a guess.



I think 3A beads absorb about 19-20% water so you'd probably have to filter the Vodka in several runs so as to get all the water out.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Aye. Scorchio here as well. Supposed to stay nice here. We had plenty rain over the last week. 28c in my living room at the moment betty swollex material.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 24, 2016)

Eye up weed nerds
It's yorkie the tester


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Aye. Scorchio here as well. Supposed to stay nice here. We had plenty rain over the last week. 28c in my living room at the moment betty swollex material.


since its stopped raining gone really humid now ''betty swollex'' lol was reading the other day out in middle east been mid 50c, hottest day ever recorded somewhere over there recently Kuwait i think it was 60c ffs carnt even imagine what thats like!

member in oz at xmas time in perth eating crimbo dinner outside in 42c that was intense still managed a full roastie tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> It's yorkie the tester


?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ?


why ja even give the twat the luxury of a reply lol

you see aldis n lidls got the wagyu in recently cheap as fuck aswel.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you see aldis n lidls got the wagyu in recently cheap as fuck aswel.


Tomorrow morning 8:00am mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

limited to 2 steaks per punter mind.

I remember when the burgers came out, my branch sold out in 3 hours.
Had to wait 3 months for a restock. lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> limited to 2 steaks per punter mind.
> 
> I remember when the burgers came out, my branch sold out in 3 hours.
> Had to wait 3 months for a restock. lol


i didnt really rate the burgers tbh but that wagyu steak is fucking nice... i aint got neither close to me and me mate who i was buying it from in bulk changed jobs tescos 28day matured finest aint a touch on it but needs must lol i do love a steak.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

So my pal that went traveling round South America with his bird for the last couple of years has just got back.

I've sorted him out 8 clones and he's bringing me some magic mushroom spore syringes to return the favour.



Psilocybin pills are finally on the cards, watch this space lads!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> By 93 the e''s had gone a bit below par. White doves that we got in 90 to 91 where the thizz though.


They didn't have the same wallop as the early '90's ones but they were still pretty good. The best ones I had were in '89 but I think the atmosphere of the parties back then made the difference. Those Punishers are still the strongest I've ever had though. I think a quarter of one would give you good buzz and there is zero come down. I've felt fine apart from the anxiety about what I got up to while I was on them. I had forty fags that I don't remember buying but I must've been out the house and I lost the back door keys plus I found a packet of rice in my sock drawer and lost a few other things and found a few things in places that they shouldn't have been.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i didnt really rate the burgers tbh but that wagyu steak is fucking nice... i aint got neither close to me and me mate who i was buying it from in bulk changed jobs tescos 28day matured finest aint a touch on it but needs must lol i do love a steak.



I liked the burgers for a bit but now they seem to be really salty, fuck knows why.

Not had any in a while now because of it.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So my pal that went traveling round South America with his bird for the last couple of years has just got back.
> 
> I've sorted him out 8 clones and he's bringing me some magic mushroom spore syringes to return the favour.
> 
> ...


fairly easy to grow if ya that kinda grower from what i no, just not much of a market for em tho yman remember buying 50 uk mushies for a 5er a 50 yrs ago brew em up in a tea was a mental trip...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fairly easy to grow if ya that kinda grower from what i no, just not much of a market for em tho yman remember buying 50 uk mushies for a 5er a 50 yrs ago brew em up in a tea was a mental trip...



It'll be a different kettle of fish when I get an exact dose of pure Psilocybin in a pill though, with the alkaloids removed so there's no dodgy gut like what you can get from eating shrooms.

There isn't anybody making them, the nearest thing is a Psilocybin drink (Psilocybin + Alcohol tincture) sold on the DN sites that comes in poppers bottles but no pills.


I reckon it could be a bit of a small scale game changer.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They didn't have the same wallop as the early '90's ones but they were still pretty good. The best ones I had were in '89 but I think the atmosphere of the parties back then made the difference. Those Punishers are still the strongest I've ever had though. I think a quarter of one would give you good buzz and there is zero come down. I've felt fine apart from the anxiety about what I got up to while I was on them. I had forty fags that I don't remember buying but I must've been out the house and I lost the back door keys plus I found a packet of rice in my sock drawer and lost a few other things and found a few things in places that they shouldn't have been.


Packet of rice in the sock drawer.....too funny and also wtf


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

environment around certain drugs means alot i.e e's n trips, also a shit load of nostalgia going on lol most old e's that where tested was nowhere near the strength of the darknet e's average old dose so they say was 85-110mg but when ya young n in the groove lmao it felt goood, and thinking back on them times feels sweet but pretty much proven they stonger nowdays.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

I've got some red defcons too but I haven't tried those yet though.
They've got a tiny nl in a circle on the bottom right hand side which is barely visible. I only noticed it by chance. Both are really well made too. Really professional


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> since its stopped raining gone really humid now ''betty swollex'' lol was reading the other day out in middle east been mid 50c, hottest day ever recorded somewhere over there recently Kuwait i think it was 60c ffs carnt even imagine what thats like!
> 
> member in oz at xmas time in perth eating crimbo dinner outside in 42c that was intense still managed a full roastie tho lol


I think a Xmas in SA will be on the cards soon. Mra has been hinting. Probably next year although we are going down feb/Mar. Need to get down to Oz and visit my old man too. It's been over 40 year's since I was in Australia....depressing lol.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3764706 I've got some red defcons too but I have tried those yet though.
> They've got a tiny nl in a circle on the bottom right hand side which is barely visible. I only noticed it by chance


origanal defcons where mental! 1st ones where the reds then the blues so many copys of stamps..... 1st defcons where a different shape tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> environment around certain drugs means alot i.e e's n trips, also a shit load of nostalgia going on lol most old e's that where tested was nowhere near the strength of the darknet e's average old dose so they say was 85-110mg but when ya young n in the groove lmao it felt goood, and thinking back on them times feels sweet but pretty much proven they stonger nowdays.



The molly was a damn site better produced from proper Sassy back then though.

It was far, far cleaner.

There's a huge difference between the dirty cola coloured moonrocks we get today compared to pure blinding white powder crystals that used to be produced.

No analogues passed of as proper back in the day either.



Makes you think though cos oldschool storys from the Shellys/Hacienda days were you could do a quarter of a pill and have a good night.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> I think a Xmas in SA will be on the cards soon. Mra has been hinting. Probably next year although we are going down feb/Mar. Need to get down to Oz and visit my old man too. It's been over 40 year's since I was in Australia....depressing lol.


could well do with a visit to SA miss the place and oz thats a nice country really enjoyed me times there, dunno bout this middle east marlakey tho D tbh lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The molly was a damn site better produced from proper Sassy back then though.
> 
> It was far, far cleaner.
> 
> ...


i still think it has alot to do with the memories tho yman yeah i get the saff aint so available nowdays but much the same with quuludes people remember these buzz's better than they actually where imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i still think it has alot to do with the memories tho yman


Yeah man, nostalgia's a bitch.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> could well do with a visit to SA miss the place and oz thats a nice country really enjoyed me times there, dunno bout this middle east marlakey tho D tbh lol


Aye. Not ma first choice lol. Should of went to Miami for a cruise....mind you. Get Zika out there. Should really just stay home.

Fumkin sausage fingers on this phone..


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The molly was a damn site better produced from proper Sassy back then though.
> 
> It was far, far cleaner.
> 
> ...


I was at the other end of the country then. We had Sunrise, Genesis, Energy and Slough Centre which was a crazy place. It was a community centre that would rent to promotors and it was legal because it didn't sell booze and had a "membership" to get round the law. I did my first Cali in there what a night lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Get Zika out there.


Zika's bullshit.

Read this when you can be arsed.............

http://www.naturalnews.com/052943_Zika_virus_hoax_larvacide_chemical_GM_mosquitoes.html


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> By 93 the e''s had gone a bit below par. White doves that we got in 90 to 91 where the thizz though.


Ooooooooh, I remember those, I was only 15-16 at the time, drop, wait half an hour, crawl on the floor for half an hour, go for a shit and whooooaaaa good times. The early 90's were awesome, purple ohm's, strawbs, microdots, flatliners............to be honest, this is when skunk and such came on the scene for us too. But at the same time, the quality of hash took a severe nose dive. We used to get some fantastic/clean hash then Red or Gold seal sticky black, or a bit of Leb, or some of what we used to call sputnik, but I think was generally know as soap bar, which had a fantastic smell to it until someone started stamping on it in later years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I was at the other end of the country then. We had Sunrise, Genesis, Energy and Slough Centre which was a crazy place. It was a community centre that would rent to promotors and it was legal because it didn't sell booze and had a "membership" to get round the law. I did my first Cali in there what a night lol



Genesis!

Andrew Pritchards crew, fuck me did those boys make some serious cash.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The early 90's were awesome, purple ohm's, strawbs, microdots, flatliners.............


Lol

Flatliners were 4-MTA, killed nearly everybody that took them.

Not cool, not cool at all.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zika's bullshit.
> 
> Read this when you can be arsed.............
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/052943_Zika_virus_hoax_larvacide_chemical_GM_mosquitoes.html


Thanks Yorkie .Totally ready for bed after only reading half of the article haha. 
Goedenavond jongens


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Ooooooooh, I remember those, I was only 15-16 at the time, drop, wait half an hour, crawl on the floor for half an hour, go for a shit and whooooaaaa good times. The early 90's were awesome, purple ohm's, strawbs, microdots, flatliners............to be honest, this is when skunk and such came on the scene for us too. But at the same time, the quality of hash took a severe nose dive. We used to get some fantastic/clean hash then Red or Gold seal sticky black, or a bit of Leb, or some of what we used to call sputnik, but I think was generally know as soap bar, which had a fantastic smell to it until someone started stamping on it in later years.


You can still get good squidgy. I've got some and it's lovely. I've only just got on the DN so I'm like a kid in a sweet shop atm. I'm going to get some red leb I think. I'm very late to the party though. It's a real Alladins Cave lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Thanks Yorkie .Totally ready for bed after only reading half of the article haha.
> Goedenavond jongens


That's why when you can be arsed.

Sa bit in depth for this time. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

I got offered some supposed acid tabs randomly out of the blue the other day, not that I would have anything to do with paper acid tabs mind.

They were supposedly strawbs @ £2 each on 100's.

I asked what they were dosed at to call the bluff and the answer I got was "1mg". 


LMFAO!

They're not acid tabs mush, they're fucking 25i-NBOMe tabs and I can get them for about 25p each via DN.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 24, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You can still get good squidgy. I've got some and it's lovely. I've only just got on the DN so I'm like a kid in a sweet shop atm. I'm going to get some red leb I think. I'm very late to the party though. It's a real Alladins Cave lol


I'm relatively new to this forum............and REALLY don't think I want to know what DN is, if I think it's what I think it is, pmsl. I don't wanna know, don't tell me, don't 'pm' me. I'm too old to start popping stuff again.............although it does happen, on un-planned occasions. I can't even do with that shite sniff they're all banging up their noses these days, what are they cutting that shit with? It gives me sinus problems for a full week after. Got some pretty clean stuff off a mate who's working in Breda, when we visited the Dam last year and the difference was amazing..........well, pretty much like what you got in the early 90's for £50 a gram.

It's probably best I can only get hold of shit gear, it puts me right off buying it, I'm better off on wine and weed 
with the occasional tramadol buzz now and then LOL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 24, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I can't even do with that shite sniff they're all banging up their noses these days, what are they cutting that shit with?


Boric Acid.......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/141550737777?lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=1006553&poi=&campaignid=620865095&device=c&adgroupid=27378760866&rlsatarget=pla-181484354466&adtype=pla&crdt=0


Mix it up in a blender with some Novocaine/Lidocaine/Benzocaine and Caffeine with a little proper coke, press it into kg blocks and you have fake shine worth £30.000 a pop.


90% of what's passed off as proper on the street is made like that.



The fucked up nose afterwards comes from the Novo/Lido/Benzo.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I'm relatively new to this forum............and REALLY don't think I want to know what DN is, if I think it's what I think it is, pmsl. I don't wanna know, don't tell me, don't 'pm' me. I'm too old to start popping stuff again.............although it does happen, on un-planned occasions. I can't even do with that shite sniff they're all banging up their noses these days, what are they cutting that shit with? It gives me sinus problems for a full week after. Got some pretty clean stuff off a mate who's working in Breda, when we visited the Dam last year and the difference was amazing..........well, pretty much like what you got in the early 90's for £50 a gram.
> 
> It's probably best I can only get hold of shit gear, it puts me right off buying it, I'm better off on wine and weed
> with the occasional tramadol buzz now and then LOL


I'm too old too but it's nice to have plenty of ammo in if the mrs goes away for the weekend lol 
You can get good sniff. It's about if you're prepared to pay around £90. It's a false economy buying the £40 crap. It's great for the cunts selling it though lol. 
I've known about the DN for a while but never worked it out but I have now. It's about self control when there is literally NOTHING you can't buy lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Genesis!
> 
> Andrew Pritchards crew, fuck me did those boys make some serious cash.


It didn't last though. They pretty much blew it as they made it lol. 
We tried to get to a few of there later parties but the old bill always seemed one step ahead. The early ones were great though. Thank fuck for pirate radio. You always found a party thanks to centre force or fantasy fm and even kiss fm when it was still pirate. I never went to shoom because they only ever let their mates in. Always a big queue but they probably turned 60% away. Land of oz (spectrum) was a fantastic Monday night out. I never went to school on a Tuesday lmao


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zika's bullshit.
> 
> Read this when you can be arsed.............
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/052943_Zika_virus_hoax_larvacide_chemical_GM_mosquitoes.html


_Natural News _should not be confused with actual news. As far as Zika, time will tell.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 24, 2016)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> _Natural News _should not be confused with actual news. As far as Zika, time will tell.


You obviously haven't read the article or any of the quotes/statements OR checked the sources/credibility.

I suggest you read this report from Dr's (Abrasco) at Red Universitaria de Ambiente y Salud (the Red University of Environment and Health) in Brazil ...........

http://www.naturalnews.com/files/Informe-Zika-de-Reduas_TRAD.pdf


.........this report lays the cards on the table.




The Zika virus does not cause deformations, the (Monsanto) crop sprayed chemical Pyroproxyfen and genetically modified mosquitoes do.

End of.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

As much a lie as the Ebola outbreak.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

*Zika facts*.....

"_Discovered in 1947 in the Zika forest in Uganda, the ZIKA virus is an arbovirus of the
genus Flavivirus, similar to the virus causing dengue, yellow fever, Japanese
encephalitis, West Nile fever, and St. Louis encephalitis. First human cases of Zika
infection were described during the 1960's in Africa; after that there were outbreaks in Southeast Asia and Oceania._​
_Up until 2007, when a large epidemic appeared in Yap —an island in the Pacific Ocean (Micronesia)— Zika infections had been limited to sporadic cases or small-scale epidemics. During the Yap epidemic, an estimated three-quarters of the local population had been infected. _​
_The expanding area of distribution of ZIKA turned Zika fever into an emerging disease,
confirmed by the current epidemic affecting French Polynesia since October 2013 and
New Caledonia, with reported cases since late 2013. These Pacific Islands are
characterised by the large number of mosquitoes that proliferate especially among native villages. _​
_In May 2015, the World Health Organization reported native cases identified in Brazil.
Last December, the Ministry of Health estimated that 440,000 to 1,300,000 suspected
cases of Zika virus disease had occurred in Brazil during 2015."_




440,000 to 1,300,000 suspected Zika cases in Brazil during 2015 alone yet only 12 babies with deformed growth?​
Seems legit. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

@1stblood......

21 day aged Australian.
£5 a pop.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

did they only have rump yman? i think aldis had sirloin and ribeye aswel.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> did they only have rump yman? i think aldis had sirloin and ribeye aswel.


No mate they just have rump.

It came from Aldi.

The Mrs gets email updates straight from the company, they send her a message a few days before new stuff comes out.


I'd love a bit sirloin.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

think they so poplar that they release certain cuts at different times?

the sirloin and ribeye where £7.29 tho still a bloody bargin, although asda had it for yrs and it aint much more expensive plus you can get it cut to weight/size of choice there.




arrrhhh good wagyu times lol all sirloin..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> think they so poplar that they release certain cuts at different times?


Yeah maybe, the Mrs has just said that.

Maybe they test the market on a particular product, see how sales go.



But I bet the stock supply at the beginning of a product life is limited.

My branch have the burgers in stock permanently full time now but it was hit and miss for like the first 8-10 months.



That rib-eye looks tasty as fuck, nice marbling.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

yeah that ribeye does look bloody nice, i tried the burgers a few times and didnt really rate em would like to get a butcher to mince up sirloin and you need a certain amount of fat aswel dont ya for burgers? n make some burgers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah that ribeye does look bloody nice, i tried the burgers a few times and didnt really rate em would like to get a butcher to mince up sirloin and you need a certain amount of fat aswel dont ya for burgers? n make some burgers.



A small amount, not a lot really.

Yeah you could get minced sirloin and press your own burgers, the fat from the sirloin rinds would be enough.

If the rinds have been cut off then I think the mince would be a little bit too lean, the burgers would crumble easier.


Butcher most probably sells steak mince ready to go anyway, most usually do.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been making stuffed burgers lately.

I got a 'Stufz burger press' from Wilko's a few months ago for about £7.......



And it does this........







Some proper 'Man Vs Food' tackle, now I know that's right up your street lad!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2016)

The guy behind the big Sunrise parties was in the news a couple of years ago for robbing banks in London using something he attached to computers. He's not the bank robbing type though. I met him a couple of times at Valbonnes in Maidenhead on a Sunday. Tony Colston-Hayter he's called. He's a right posh boy and he probably made the most wedge out of acid parties. He handcuffed himself to Jonathan Ross on tv when he was campaigning to get the parties legalised lol. 
The Djs have earned the most in the long run though


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

i want one! 

you gotta order em or any shops selling? i no the supermarkets sell steak mince but thought a minced up proper cut of steak like sirloin or ribeye would make a mean ol burger was abit unshore if it needed fat added to it tho.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 25, 2016)

Funny how life turns out , a year a go, I was living with my Mrs of nearly 30 years, in a nice 4 bed semi, now I'm in a shity terraced growing weed in my bedroom, shacked up with Les Dawson's Bastard love child !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i want one!
> 
> you gotta order em or any shops selling?


I got mine from Wilkinson's but they're only £3.40 on ebay mate......

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-STUFZ-Stuffed-Burger-Press-Hamburger-Grill-BBQ-Patty-Maker-Juicy-As-Seen-OnTV-/322135632336?hash=item4b00c7a9d0:g:qgQAAOSwnNBXUVfq*

If you can be arsed to wait for the delivery from China you can have one for £2.16!.....

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stufz-Stuffed-Hamburger-Burger-Press-Meat-Pizza-Stuffed-Patty-Maker-/322184731805?hash=item4b03b4dc9d:g:OBgAAOSwgY9XfkLS*


I've been trying to find a metal one though because tbh these plastic one are not very strong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i no the supermarkets sell steak mince but thought a minced up proper cut of steak like sirloin or ribeye would make a mean ol burger was abit unshore if it needed fat added to it tho.


I get my minced steak from my proper butcher, I rarely buy supermarket meat.

Not sure which cut he uses though, probably steak off the bone.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I get my minced steak from my proper butcher, I rarely buy supermarket meat.
> 
> Not sure which cut he uses though, probably steak off the bone.


proper butchers seem to be a rarity nowdays, theres 1 in about a 10 mile radius where i am at the mo and 1 halal butcher place aswel, even back in london there aint that many about theres more than here but not many.


----------



## Bunduki (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i didnt really rate the burgers tbh but that wagyu steak is fucking nice... i aint got neither close to me and me mate who i was buying it from in bulk changed jobs tescos 28day matured finest aint a touch on it but needs must lol i do love a steak.


Musclefood do some Wagyu steaks, not tried them yet, plus if you fancy something different lots of exotic stuff, zebra, crocodile, llama, buffalo, horse...and when it gets closer to Christmas, if you want to give your kids a treat with a trick feed them some Reindeer, Cranberry and Apple burgers and tell them it's Rudolph afterwards 

http://www.musclefood.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&a=all&q=wagyu


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> proper butchers seem to be a rarity nowdays, theres 1 in about a 10 mile radius where i am at the mo and 1 halal butcher place aswel, even back in london there aint that many about theres more than here but not many.


I'm lucky though, there's a shitload of English butchers in Bradford, the indoor market in the city centre has about 6.

Halal on every other street corner in the Paki areas.


And because I actually live in Shipley which is just outside Bradford, we can take a 25min drive through Skipton way for the farm shops.


I'm actually drowning in good quality meat here tbh.




If we go up by Leeds/Bradford airport I can pick my own Ostrich and there's 2 brothers doing goat steaks.

Goat steak is next level good eating, tasty as fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Musclefood do some Wagyu steaks, not tried them yet, plus if you fancy something different lots of exotic stuff, zebra, crocodile, llama, buffalo, horse...and when it gets closer to Christmas, if you want to give your kids a treat with a trick feed them some Reindeer, Cranberry and Apple burgers and tell them it's Rudolph afterwards
> 
> http://www.musclefood.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=relevance&dir=desc&a=all&q=wagyu


Muscle food is poor/cheap quality and it comes frozen.


----------



## Bunduki (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Muscle food is poor/cheap quality and it comes frozen.


I'm probably not qualified to comment on the quality, though my stuff has tasted fine but it doesn't come frozen, it comes chilled, half their sales pitch is that fresh is better than frozen


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I'm probably not qualified to comment on the quality, though my stuff has tasted fine but it doesn't come frozen, it comes chilled, half their sales pitch is that fresh is better than frozen


My bad then, I've been told it comes frozen.

It is cheaper/lower quality than can be had elsewhere for similar price for sure though, I've had a few bits here and there from a pal.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

http://www.musclefood.com/meat/exotic-meat/bug-burgers.html

bug burgers hmmmm lol

they deffo got some mad grub on there, always wanted to try crocodile had alot of the rest tho, kangeroo is really nice, horse aint too sad, ostrich is nice, like the idea of crimbo reindeer burgers for the kids tho lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> always wanted to try crocodile had alot of the rest tho, kangeroo is really nice, horse aint too sad, ostrich is nice, like the idea of crimbo reindeer burgers for the kids tho lmao


Iceland have whole range of exotics called 'Kezie' that are quite reasonable mate, not made from the best of cuts still but for the price they can't really be beaten.
Can throw a ton of exotic on the BBQ for £20.

The crocodile burgers are something different, quite an acquired taste they are, very sweet........

*http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/speciality-meat?q=:relevance*


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Iceland have whole range of exotics called 'Kezie' that are quite reasonable mate, not made from the best of cuts still but for the price they can't really be beaten.
> Can throw a ton of exotic on the BBQ for £20.
> 
> The crocodile burgers are something different, quite an acquired taste they are, very sweet........
> ...


yeah i see that, it something different hay, not a huge fan of icelands unless im really skint lol have seen in there tho some decent looking seafood on these new ranges they doing, big bag of really nice sized scallops for a 10er bloody love scallops, box's of tiger prawns in there cheap aswel.

is a fucking joke that kids n that still go hungry in this country yeah i no its often to do with parents being addicted to drugs n booze etc but you can feed a family in the likes of iceland, farmfoods for well cheap ok aint the best food but can kept em fed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah i see that, it something different hay, not a huge fan of icelands unless im really skint lol have seen in there tho some decent looking seafood on these new ranges they doing, big bag of really nice sized scallops for a 10er bloody love scallops, box's of tiger prawns in there cheap aswel.
> 
> is a fucking joke that kids n that still go hungry in this country yeah i no its often to do with parents being addicted to drugs n booze etc but you can feed a family in the likes of iceland, farmfoods for well cheap ok aint the best food but can kept em fed.



Yeah I get frozen fish from Iceland.

They've got a '3 bags for £10' range, mix and match.

Cod pieces.
Salmon fillets.
Haddock fillets.
Cheap white fish.
Mackerel halfs.

Frozen fish is better than fresh all day long cos it's flash frozen at source as soon as it come off the boat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2016)

appropriate chat for national burger day.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> box's of tiger prawns in there cheap aswel.


I'm not sure if these came from Iceland, the Mrs got them a few weeks ago but I'm pretty sure they're Iceland...........

£10 a box, top shelf quality, frozen at source.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Fuck knows what I'm gonna do with em.

She just turned up with em one afternoon...."Here, I got you some prawns"......all random like. lol


I suppose they're an excuse to christen my paella pan I've had sitting there for ages.........


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm actually drowning in good quality meat here tbh.
> .


Well that's your business. 
Who am I to judge? Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Well that's your business.
> Who am I to judge? Lol


Touche!.........


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It'll be a different kettle of fish when I get an exact dose of pure Psilocybin in a pill though, with the alkaloids removed so there's no dodgy gut like what you can get from eating shrooms.
> 
> There isn't anybody making them, the nearest thing is a Psilocybin drink (Psilocybin + Alcohol tincture) sold on the DN sites that comes in poppers bottles but no pills.
> 
> ...


Can I be tester?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Can I be tester?



Yeah man sure.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Genesis!
> 
> Andrew Pritchards crew, fuck me did those boys make some serious cash.


I went to a Caribbean nite at the Slough centre in 78, was full of Bob Marley look alikes/wannabe s but I got to drink cream soda, all I fukin cared about at 11 was getting me some cream soda with my reggae


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man sure.





The Yorkshireman said:


> I got offered some supposed acid tabs randomly out of the blue the other day, not that I would have anything to do with paper acid tabs mind.
> 
> They were supposedly strawbs @ £2 each on 100's.
> 
> ...


just spat my drink out reading that


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The guy behind the big Sunrise parties was in the news a couple of years ago for robbing banks in London using something he attached to computers. He's not the bank robbing type though. I met him a couple of times at Valbonnes in Maidenhead on a Sunday. Tony Colston-Hayter he's called. He's a right posh boy and he probably made the most wedge out of acid parties. He handcuffed himself to Jonathan Ross on tv when he was campaigning to get the parties legalised lol.
> The Djs have earned the most in the long run though


Fuk me I used to go to Valbonnes in the 80s had a swimming pool next to the dance lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> just spat my drink out reading that


Aye there's some daft cunts about eh.

Acid dosed @ 1mg ffs, that'd be your last fucking trip for a while, off yer nut for the week if not longer!

And say hello to fried synapses.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk me I used to go to Valbonnes in the 80s had a swimming pool next to the dance lol


That's the gaff. Right on the Thames at Maidenhead. Sunday's were the business in '89. One of my favourite nights of the week. Sunday's at Simpsons in Bracknell in '90 were real good too. Shithole of a club under a multi-storey car park.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye there's some daft cunts about eh.
> 
> Acid dosed @ 1mg ffs, that'd be your last fucking trip for a while, off yer nut for the week if not longer!


I've done 250 ug, long time agCame back from the pub pissed up looking for some ket when I found them


oscaroscar said:


> That's the gaff. Right on the Thames at Maidenhead. Sunday's were the business in '89. One of my favourite nights of the week. Sunday's at Simpsons in Bracknell in '90 were real good too. Shithole of a club under a multi-storey car park.


yeah that place under the multi-storey used to be called Oceans I think, fuk prob went to school with you


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 25, 2016)

How's the grow op going yorkie ?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Goat steak is next level good eating, tasty as fuck.


goat steak never even heard of it, had the goat currys enough times nice enough, i like ostrich tho can be quite expensive mind saying that never brought it to cook just had it in restaurants.

just munched that sirloin from tescos 28day matured the finest range wasnt too sad nowt special tho.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> goat steak never even heard of it



Goat steak is very rare and comes from male goats that are usually culled at birth because in the UK we have no use for male goats.

The females are used for dairy and the males are killed off.

These 2 brothers in Skipton (who I met at Cambridge Folk Festival a few years ago) have a small farm and they buy up baby billys for dirt cheap (they even get them for free sometimes) because they're gonna get killed off anyway.

They raise the male goats on the farm in Skipton and market the meat themselves.


Goat meat has more protein and is leaner than beef, and if young it's also a lot sweeter.
It's fucking amazing in a burger, 1 of the 2 best burgers I've ever had was one of their goat burgers.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I went to a Caribbean nite at the Slough centre in 78, was full of Bob Marley look alikes/wannabe s but I got to drink cream soda, all I fukin cared about at 11 was getting me some cream soda with my reggae





oscaroscar said:


> That's the gaff. Right on the Thames at Maidenhead. Sunday's were the business in '89. One of my favourite nights of the week. Sunday's at Simpsons in Bracknell in '90 were real good too. Shithole of a club under a multi-storey car park.


I feel like a kid listening to his dads storys here. I was born in 87 you old bastards


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

yeah that does sound pretty nice, av got none of them local type butchers round here is all big supermarkets which is abit shit.

do they charge much for there goat steaks n that then? seeing as they getting em cheap etc.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah that does sound pretty nice, av got none of them local type butchers round here is all big supermarkets which is abit shit.
> 
> do they charge much for there goat steaks n that then? seeing as they getting em cheap etc.


Slightly cheaper than beef but even though they're getting them cheap they've still got to rear them organic.

And young male goats don't carry much meat tbh (and grow very slow), if I remember rightly they say they get about 120-130 burgers out of a whole goat and they have around 300 goats at one time.

The 2 guys do it all, rear, tend the farm, slaughter, prep, pack, marketing.

The profit margin is not massive but if it takes off in years to come as a widely accepted product (look at somebody's face when you say it's goat meat before they've actually tried it) it could get better.


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 25, 2016)

Always thought goat meat was tough, I've only had it slow cooked in curries.


----------



## Roobarb (Aug 25, 2016)

They're right smelly bastards though, the males. 300 of em must fookin honk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Always thought goat was tough, I've only had it slow cooked in curries.



Yeah that's old Paki goat.

These guys slaughter at a certain age I think.

It's the difference between Lamb and Mutton, night and day.


Young goat is very sweet and super tender, it's amazing it really is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

That Wagyu fried n coconut oil......

 

Lovely colour to it.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2016)

I saw those goat dudes on a food show.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

DST said:


> I saw those goat dudes on a food show.



They've got a website but for the life of me I can't find it or remember what it's called.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Cat's turned it's nose up at a bit Wagyu!


Well fuck you then fluffy twat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

@1stblood......


The Kobe beef grading system.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

yeah i thought there was a grading system, i member speaking with ya ages ago about it but wasnt too shore, that top graded steak is mega expensive! how was ya rump? ive had the wagyu fillet before was ok, just seems abit wasted on them cuts fillet n rump cause they dont generally have much marbling.

thats a asda wagyu sirloin, dont seem to sad comparing it to that grading chart.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2016)

http://www.chestnutmeats.co.uk/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> how was ya rump?


To be honest, I'm not impressed.


Average at best, I've got better tasting steak in the freezer from Keelham Farm Shop (Skipton).

And it's cheaper.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

DST said:


> http://www.chestnutmeats.co.uk/


No it's not them, I'll recognise the site as soon as I see it.


There's a few places up here that do goat though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

It's got a silly play on words name if I remember rightly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah i thought there was a grading system, i member speaking with ya ages ago about it but wasnt too shore, that top graded steak is mega expensive! how was ya rump? ive had the wagyu fillet before was ok, just seems abit wasted on them cuts fillet n rump cause they dont generally have much marbling.
> 
> thats a asda wagyu sirloin, dont seem to sad comparing it to that grading chart.
> 
> View attachment 3765424



That's nothing like what I've got, there's no marbling in this at all.

That looks awesome, this is a disappointment.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Seems to be about a 6 or 7 that compared to the chart.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be honest, I'm not impressed.
> 
> 
> Average at best, I've got better tasting steak in the freezer from Keelham Farm Shop (Skipton).
> ...


yeah i wasnt blown away by the fillet, its all about the fat content that gives it the better flavour and rump n fillet dont have hardly any fat.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I feel like a kid listening to his dads storys here. I was born in 87 you old bastards


Shouldn't you be doing your homework


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah that does sound pretty nice, av got none of them local type butchers round here is all big supermarkets which is abit shit.
> 
> do they charge much for there goat steaks n that then? seeing as they getting em cheap etc.


Lol ex gfs


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Goat steak is very rare and comes from male goats that are usually culled at birth because in the UK we have no use for male goats.
> 
> The females are used for dairy and the males are killed off.
> 
> ...


Kid goat curry is the bollox


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Seems to be about a 6 or 7 that compared to the chart.


yeah am quite suprised tbh mate, i thought it would be the lowest grade aint all that expensive either at asda 26quid a kg i think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

So I've just taken a photo of the other steak out of the freezer and the marbling has come through in that one now it's frozen.

 

Looks to be a solid 3, maybe 3.5 but it's not a 4.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

thats looks better yman, how much marbling can ya really expect on a rump.

people must read this thread n think wtf lol they been talking bout steaks the last 6hrs lmao and last night was e's lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah am quite suprised tbh mate, i thought it would be the lowest grade aint all that expensive either at asda 26quid a kg i think.



Well I have to let you into a little secret.

Wagyu cattle only has to actually be 75% pure breed Wagyu to be legally called 'Wagyu'.


I watched a documentary a couple of months ago with a farmer who is raising Wagyu in Scotland, he bought a 100% pure breed Wagyu embryo for £400 from Australia and has crossed that with his domestic beef, then puts the bull back over it's offspring to get 75% Wagyu (or something like that).


Even on the packet of that Aldi steak it says........






_*"Selected from cattle sired by registered pedigree Wagyu bulls"

*_
Which means the father was a pedigree Wagyu, not the mother.

It's a bit of a scam tbh.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

yeah mate i knew that, asda ''wagyu'' is just uk cow spunked up with the jap proper lol

that proper real mcoy stuff a single sirloin cost about 70quid to import.

the sirloin in the pic tho deffo did taste nicer than any ''normal sirloin''


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Aye it's all about the proper Kobe, top grade.

 .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Make me think though, why not just buy a few fucking embryos so you get a proper male and female the have 100% Wagyu?

Cheap cunts taking the easy option. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Suppose I better man up and get some grow pics up, folk'll think we're going fucking soft round here. lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well I have to let you into a little secret.
> 
> Wagyu cattle only has to actually be 75% pure breed Wagyu to be legally called 'Wagyu'.
> 
> ...


Wagu spunked cow then


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye it's all about the proper Kobe, top grade.
> 
> View attachment 3765454 .


That looks top notch


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

theres a restaurant in germany that do a kobe £4000 steak! the liveleak vid is in german with no subs tho could have sworn it had subs before.

these things are fucking lethal 500ml 8% energy drink! not aimed at kids at all.... im 34 lol get ya wrecked tho.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

Just done an inspection, new bird said she has never seen such a well kept property, lol, should have seen it yesterday I was melting man covered in dry trim from the bag I was saving, shite and tents and fans and ducting all over the gaff, shit everywhere repainted all the woodwork black marks all over the gaff n ceilings


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> theres a restaurant in germany that do a kobe £4000 steak! the liveleak vid is in german with no subs tho could have sworn it had subs before.
> 
> these things are fucking lethal 500ml 8% energy drink! not aimed at kids at all.... im 34 lol get ya wrecked tho.
> 
> View attachment 3765469


The name is lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Just done an inspection, new bird said she has never seen such a well kept property, lol, should have seen it yesterday I was melting man covered in dry trim from the bag I was saving, shite and tents and fans and ducting all over the gaff, shit everywhere repainted all the woodwork black marks all over the gaff n ceilings



If the bird who does my inspections saw the house an hour before she turns up! 


Or if she lifted the rug up in the spare bedroom, she'd see where the tent used to be on the carpet.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes the old tide marks are a giveaway, stress over for a few months. Got an extra tent on the go for crimbo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

Good job she's a cat lover with loads of her own tbh, she spend the 15 mins stroking the fluff ball rather than talking house. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yes the old tide marks are a giveaway, stress over for a few months. Got an extra tent on the go for crimbo


Not so much tide marks but the 2" deep indentation in the wool carpet/underlay in a big fuck off rectangle.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Good job she's a cat lover with loads of her own tbh, she spend the 15 mins stroking the fluff ball rather than talking house. lol


This one was all smiles and wiggle round arse, lil big but everything moved the right way


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

fuck inspections, but gotta be on it especially with rented gaffs, yrs ago when i had a council flat especially at the start the amount of times they wanted in just got silly, in the end would just lock the room up and smoke shitloads of gear around em, wasnt proper insepctions tho more maintenance etc most would happily just get stoned with ya lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> This one was all smiles and wiggle round arse, lil big but everything moved the right way


This one looks like the aged Charlie Dimmock but not quite as fat, albeit covered in fucking cat hairs.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

M


1stblood...... said:


> fuck inspections, but gotta be on it especially with rented gaffs, yrs ago when i had a council flat especially at the start the amount of times they wanted in just got silly, in the end would just lock the room up and smoke shitloads of gear around em, wasnt proper insepctions tho more maintenance etc most would happily just get stoned with ya lol





The Yorkshireman said:


> This one looks like the aged Charlie Dimmock but not quite as fat, albeit covered in fucking cat hairs.


mine was 24 looked like a slimmed down adele


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fuck inspections, but gotta be on it especially with rented gaffs, yrs ago when i had a council flat especially at the start the amount of times they wanted in just got silly, in the end would just lock the room up and smoke shitloads of gear around em, wasnt proper insepctions tho more maintenance etc most would happily just get stoned with ya lol


Yeah mines just "have you got any problems?" and a quick peek round each door just to make sure I'm not growing copious amounts of ganja in one of the bedrooms.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> mine was 24 looked like a slimmed down adele


Jammy cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

Every room gets photoed everytime, this fact keeps me focused when cleaning for an inspection, there would be more evidence of weed in any house where people smoked, but what a Fkin stress, it's only a plant ffs


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

had the one tho broken toilet and really wasnt expecting the bloke to want to go into the loft for a fucking broken toilet id never been up there and didnt no there was some water tank up there, the cupboard where the loft bit was i had a assortment of various bits n bobs 

when he said to me if your gonna grow weed here you really should hide it better lol i didnt no weather to laugh or cry... just kept the teas flowing n very polite lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Every room gets photoed everytime,


Fuck me they're keen or what?

I'd be repainting the whole gaff each run. lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me they're keen or what?
> 
> I'd be repainting the whole gaff each run. lol


It's all on an I pad, got notified of carpet stains and remedy on first inspection, they were right too, it's the sort of gaff that would be a good place to grow, lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

About 250L of recycled coco, the base stock is over 3 years old now.


Going into 15 x 8L smart (type) pots made from recycled plastic bottles (I'm all about the 'sustainable' vibe!).



Giving the pots the first feed water before clone transplant.


Clones to be transplanted with a few spare, maybe for mothers..
They look a bit washed out in this pic but they're actually better than they look, my phone camera is knocking on now.
Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut).


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm too fukked to set back up gonna kip for 6 hours and get em photonic, what's the word on 36 hours darkness at 4 weeks flower lol? All bad no doubt


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

you still growing that monster yielder the jack frost was it yman?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm too fukked to set back up gonna kip for 6 hours and get em photonic, what's the word on 36 hours darkness at 4 weeks flower lol? All bad no doubt


dunno about other strains but done that plenty of times with the likes of exo and no bother, did you d-smell the van this time tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> dunno about other strains but done that plenty of times with the likes of exo and no bother, did you d-smell the van this time tho lol


Lol no van cost me in bribes plus car hire, chuck em in shed spray down outside of shed with 30/70 bleach water, can't smell shit, well I can't lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm too fukked to set back up gonna kip for 6 hours and get em photonic, what's the word on 36 hours darkness at 4 weeks flower lol? All bad no doubt



Dude my last Jack Frost run I turned the lights off for a whole month while I had a mental breakdown.

A whole MONTH! No light at all, I didn't even water them for 3 whole weeks, came back, set em off again and still finished them off to a saleable degree.

I sent it all out at £140's, no complaints. LMFAO!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you still growing that monster yielder the jack frost was it yman?


No mate I fucked the mothers when I had my breakdown.

It's Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Cut).

Left over beans from that same batch the big purple monster I did back in the day came from.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude my last Jack Frost run I turned the lights off for a whole month while I had a mental breakdown.
> 
> A whole MONTH! No light at all, I didn't even water them or 3 whole weeks, came back, set em off again and still finished them off to a saleable degree.
> 
> I sent it all out at £140's, no complaints. LMFAO!


Legend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Legend



Serious, turned the lights off and closed the door for a month.

They looked like brown crispy nearly straight dead shit when I cam back but I pulled them through with big feed and a fuck ton of light. lol

It was like doing a full reveg halfway through a flower period.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude my last Jack Frost run I turned the lights off for a whole month while I had a mental breakdown.
> 
> A whole MONTH! No light at all, I didn't even water them for 3 whole weeks, came back, set em off again and still finished them off to a saleable degree.
> 
> I sent it all out at £140's, no complaints. LMFAO!


Fkin women


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2016)

Im getting meat sweats from this thread


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

I've got wagyu envy, never tried it so its just steak for now lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

Gave up 4 legged meat for 3 months recently , no probs at first then suddenly wanted to steal lambs and eat their steaks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

New kit.....

2 x Ruck 125LS fans with built in 4 speed switch.
(1 intake and 1 exhaust)
Just the one on the right is new.




2 x 5" cooltubes.



And 10m of insulated ducting.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

I can taste the 8k!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2016)

I've never had wagyu. I'll have to Google it. 
My favourite steak is 28 day fillet steak from M&S done on my griddle pan as hot as I can get it. Cook every side then turn the heat off loosely cover in foil and leave it alone for ten minutes. 
I have that with spaghetti hoops and smiley faces j/k
A big blob of buttery mash and roasted peppers, onions and courgettes


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

CrossFit fuckwits.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CrossFit fuckwits.....
> 
> View attachment 3765590


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2016)

This new coffee syrup is the bollocks.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> New kit.....
> 
> 2 x Ruck 125LS fans with built in 4 speed switch.
> (1 intake and 1 exhaust)
> ...


How much you pay for a 125 tube Yorky?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

DST said:


> How much you pay for a 125 tube Yorky?


£26 each mate, free delivery.


These @ £30 are the best ones around at the moment though, it has the bigggest/widest reflector........


*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION/222200657841?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=37255&meid=aa5b67175bdf46f6ba6335397f4b2d05&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=18&sd=251883035586

*

It's better quality than mine with a wider reflector, easy worth the extra £4.

I'd already ordered the ones I got by the time I saw those ones.





The ones I have though the reflector can be taken off completely to use the plain glass tube vertically, I'll get a few pics up to show in a bit, it's a bit of a bonus.

Mind I must have bought their last 2 because now they sell those shitty tubes with small useless clip on reflectors.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't anybody buy these new Lumii cool tubes......




They've had a product recall due to a manufacturing defect apparently.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3765973


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3766087



..........


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't anybody buy these new Lumii cool tubes......
> 
> View attachment 3766083
> 
> ...


whats with all the plastic shite on it? id melt that in less than an hour lol ir IS that the "manufacturing defect"?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> whats with all the plastic shite on it? id melt that in less than an hour lol ir IS that the "manufacturing defect"?



I don't know what the defect is, I ordered a couple of 'Powerplant' cooltubes cos I already have one and the guy said that they'd been replaced by the Lumii ones but they'd been recalled so didn't want to sell me them.

That's as much as I know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

I got that Ruck fan for £62 from a surplus stock type guy on ebay (not a hydro supplier at all), the next day the guy put the price up on the remaining ones to £88!

The same model is still like £140 anywhere else. lol


I seem to have a knack for finding cheap Rucks.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 26, 2016)

Going for the new acoustic rucks next build out

It's friday and its 420, time to get wasted weed nerds


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> This new coffee syrup is the bollocks.
> View attachment 3766037


For some reason i can just picture you in a smoking jacket sat in a library with a cigar and that bottle in hand...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't anybody buy these new Lumii cool tubes......
> 
> View attachment 3766083
> 
> They've had a product recall due to a manufacturing defect apparently.


Looks like the "easy bake oven" of reflectors.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

lemmy does hollywood


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude my last Jack Frost run I turned the lights off for a whole month while I had a mental breakdown.
> 
> A whole MONTH! No light at all, I didn't even water them for 3 whole weeks, came back, set em off again and still finished them off to a saleable degree.
> 
> I sent it all out at £140's, no complaints. LMFAO!


How much can you get for a box of top shelf ?


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £26 each mate, free delivery.
> 
> 
> These @ £30 are the best ones around at the moment though, it has the bigggest/widest reflector........
> ...


I think I paid about 50 euro for my 125s. That was about 7 year ago. They came without a reflector which was fine as I wanted them for vertical. Sitting around now. I offered them to saer a while back.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 26, 2016)

Eye up
It's the pollen chucker from the dam weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 26, 2016)

Must be beans on toast for yorkie tonight and his meds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

DST said:


> I think I paid about 50 euro for my 125s. That was about 7 year ago. They came without a reflector which was fine as I wanted them for vertical. Sitting around now. I offered them to saer a while back.


I've got 5 now.
With multi speed Rucks I've no need for bigger.

Cool tubes or multi bare bulb.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They didn't have the same wallop as the early '90's ones but they were still pretty good. The best ones I had were in '89 but I think the atmosphere of the parties back then made the difference. Those Punishers are still the strongest I've ever had though. I think a quarter of one would give you good buzz and there is zero come down. I've felt fine apart from the anxiety about what I got up to while I was on them. I had forty fags that I don't remember buying but I must've been out the house and I lost the back door keys plus I found a packet of rice in my sock drawer and lost a few other things and found a few things in places that they shouldn't have been.


The back door keys were found by the missus tonight. They were stuffed in bag of flour with a can of beans on top. I don't remember doing that but it must've have been around the same time I put the rice in my sock drawer ffs. I must've thought the dry goods were plotting against me so I split them up or I didn't want them to get wet while I was canoeing. Needless to say I'm in the bad books at the moment


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

Oscars escapades with Molly are getting to be fucking epic!

These story's make my day, they really do.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

You've got some silly tolerance lad, I'd love to see the sate of you sometimes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

@zeddd 




...........................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3766189
> lemmy does hollywood



That's actually pretty good, I knew Lemmy for a bit, our lass too.

Well not as personal mates, he was a member of the casino I managed the hospitality department of, our lass runs the cash desk.

He was in a good 3 times a week when he was around.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've got some silly tolerance lad, I'd love to see the sate of you sometimes.


I've got no tolerance that's why I get so fucked up. I don't know when to stop that's the issue. I Hadn't done any E's for about ten years until about nine months ago and I've only done them about five times in that time. Six at the most


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

He moved in '9o, lived right off sunset strip, rocker/metal club central. guy lived in small apartment there until his final day. of all the places he could have lived, near all those dive bars, bit of an odd choice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

I last saw him about 6 years ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got no tolerance that's why I get so fucked up. I don't know when to stop that's the issue. I Hadn't done any E's for about ten years until about nine months ago and I've only done them about five times in that time. Six at the most


After a certain point you don't get any higher, just messier.

Diminishing returns after that.



A bit like booze really, merry and nice up until the point your slumped in a corner sweating your nads off and drooling! lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He was in a good 3 times a week when he was around.


Sounds like ideal patron if he didnt smash the place apart. 

supposedly he walked down to sunset every night, hit bars, specifically the rainbow where statue is. the rocker life enveloped him, kinda seedy version tho. he must have had resources for a better lifestyle. maybe somthin weird hap to him, beyond the bourbon. an original


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds like ideal patron if he didnt smash the place apart.
> 
> supposedly he walked down to sunset every night, hit bars, specifically the rainbow where statue is. the rocker life enveloped him, kinda seedy version tho. he must have had resources for a better lifestyle. maybe somthin weird hap to him, beyond the bourbon. an original



He just used to sit chilled and pour coins onto slot machine for hours, odd drink here and there, pots of tea mostly.

I've probably seen him about 15 times, spoke to him about 10 or so.

Always insisted on paying for his meal, he's refused me comping him a steak a few times.

Like I say about 6 years ago so towards the end, he did looked fucked tbh.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> After a certain point you don't get any higher, just messier.
> 
> Diminishing returns after that.
> 
> ...


The certain point with those blue Punishers is after one. They are stupidly strong. I'd love to know what's actually in them mg wise. 
I've not really got any tolerance to mdma so that probably gets me further down the road than a regular user but I've done a few strong ones since I've started doing them again. I've done silver bars and big powder blue square facebooks and green heinekens but those Punishers took me to a whole different level from less pills.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @zeddd
> 
> View attachment 3766432
> 
> ...


What am I looking at? Is it the mushroom spores you mentioned?


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, it's stoner saturday

Wake and bake weed nerds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The certain point with those blue Punishers is after one. They are stupidly strong. I'd love to know what's actually in them mg wise.
> I've not really got any tolerance to mdma so that probably gets me further down the road than a regular user but I've done a few strong ones since I've started doing them again. I've done silver bars and big powder blue square facebooks and green heinekens but those Punishers took me to a whole different level from less pills.


the Blue punishers are 250mg mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What am I looking at? Is it the mushroom spores you mentioned?


Glad you asked, saved me having to lol


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

I thought he was going for a part in the remake of Reanimator....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> For some reason i can just picture you in a smoking jacket sat in a library with a cigar and that bottle in hand...


Lol naa I'm sat in my dressing gown drinking gin and juice. Library ain't open for a half hour yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Yeah, it's stoner saturday
> 
> Wake and bake weed nerds


Yer like a fart in a space suit you man.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol naa I'm sat in my dressing gown drinking gin and juice. Library ain't open for a half hour yet


And bitches ain't leaving till 6 in the morning....eh hold on...it's 7.45.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2016)

You're an hour out sunshine! Haha


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

I was taking 2 hours off lol....been up since 6.30 with baby and it's all a bit of a blur....bitches left my gaff about 20 year ago lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2016)

Haha minds me of the doobie brothers. Pussy ain't shit but lips and clit.






I have a hazy memory of doing things I shouldn't with a toot dealers missus. Woman's like my fucking kryptonite. I know she's crazy yet I cant help myself. Its mad, I knocked her back and she just got more determined.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Smoking a wee tester of that outdoor Hotdog. Not been down long and it's already a really nice smoke. Just been hanging on the vine since chopped.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha minds me of the doobie brothers. Pussy ain't shit but lips and clit.
> 
> I have a hazy memory of doing things I shouldn't with a toot dealers missus. Woman's like my fucking kryptonite. I know she's crazy yet I cant help myself. Its mad, I knocked her back and she just got more determined.


Been reading the Game lad. Giving her some Negs lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2016)

Not knowingly but aye I spose. Her gadgie is connected though I'm gonna be in bother if I go FT. Ffs I need more juice.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 27, 2016)

hey guys hows it going went in the check the plants last night when i got home from working away and that cq48 are looking really good ill pot some photos up later that gg aint really budding that much mind thats prob my wifes fault not watering it right was a bit lim the ones i have in the auto pots are looking good roots comming out bottom but still got about 4 weeks till i can put them in the flower tent they are going to be massif not really timed it well this time prob been in veg 6 weeks already lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> the Blue punishers are 250mg mate


Thats what the vendor advertises them as but I doubt you can fully trust what they say. They were my very first DN purchase and my eyes were bigger than my belly lol 

I got 3.5 of Reb Leb in the post this morning. I just smoked my last bit of squidgy at 4:30 this morning when I got in (from work). I'm really liking the hash from the DN it's a real nice change from the stink.


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 27, 2016)

Someone tell young pompey i'll have big mac and fries


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

I fucking love Wilkinson's........



........£8.96


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 27, 2016)

B&M home bargains are good too Yorkster, there Kilner jars are cheapest anywhere


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I fucking love Wilkinson's........
> 
> View attachment 3767033
> 
> ........£8.96


Is that the kit for growing mushrooms? What kind of lights do you use? 
I know bugger all about it. I know how to identify Liberty Caps. There was a place I'd walk my dog and if you spent a morning there picking you'd get thousands. You couldn't see one at first then you would get your eye in and spot them from twenty feet away. 
I never knew you could get "homegrown" mushrooms. 
Or am I missing the point and you do them outside?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 27, 2016)

deffo your kinda grow yman doing the mushies no doubt ya smash em, cool idea doing em in a tab still dont think theres much a market for em tho in the uk, but a interesting lil sideline and cool for personal use if your into that kinda buzz


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> B&M home bargains are good too Yorkster, there Kilner jars are cheapest anywhere


love me some b&m's baz, they do a lot of the old sweets you carnt find, anyway well thats why i love em anyway fat bastard i am lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He just used to sit chilled and pour coins onto slot machine for hours, odd drink here and there, pots of tea mostly.
> 
> I've probably seen him about 15 times, spoke to him about 10 or so.
> 
> ...





oscaroscar said:


> Is that the kit for growing mushrooms? What kind of lights do you use?
> I know bugger all about it. I know how to identify Liberty Caps. There was a place I'd walk my dog and if you spent a morning there picking you'd get thousands. You couldn't see one at first then you would get your eye in and spot them from twenty feet away.
> I never knew you could get "homegrown" mushrooms.
> Or am I missing the point and you do them outside?


you only need dim ambient room light, stick em in a darkish corner, no cost to em, usually use vermiculite base for basic Mushie grow


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 27, 2016)

Howdy lads hope all is good wit yas


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Is that the kit for growing mushrooms? What kind of lights do you use?
> I know bugger all about it. I know how to identify Liberty Caps. There was a place I'd walk my dog and if you spent a morning there picking you'd get thousands. You couldn't see one at first then you would get your eye in and spot them from twenty feet away.
> I never knew you could get "homegrown" mushrooms.
> Or am I missing the point and you do them outside?


Well for the sake of discussion and theoretical argument it'd be...............

Sterilized kit, spores injected into a container of substrate (vermiculite and brown rice flower), sealed and left to colonize.

After 100% colonization open the containers, soak the cakes in water over night, sit the cakes on a bed of perlite in a big container and mist every day until harvest.

Needs nothing more than a small blue cfl bulb hanging within a few feet once in the big container getting misted every day.





For the sake of discussion and theoretical argument because cultivating hallucinogenic mushrooms in the UK would be illegal since they made the cunts a Class A controlled substance (despite the fact they grow natively here in the kiddies fucking playground).

These spore syringes are for research purposes only and not for cultivation, I'm just gonna look at the spores under a microscope and shit.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 27, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-grow-mushrooms-the-easy-way.625333/

the yanks love to grow em lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

But I know a man who does.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you only need dim ambient room light, stick em in a darkish corner, no cost to em, usually use vermiculite base for basic Mushie grow


suprised you not growing tbh mate its your kinda buzz and grow and the spores are easily brought online.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well for the sake of discussion and theoretical argument it'd be...............
> 
> Sterilized kit, spores injected into a container of substrate (vermiculite and brown rice flower), sealed and left to colonize.
> 
> ...


I bought the grow kits when it was all legal, so simple forgot about the brown rice powder but yes the food. The Hawaii an were the best and were the preferred strain of G Harrison


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2016)

Wouldn't you need a lot of space to grow enough mushrooms to make it worthwhile even for Percy? 
You'd only get a hundred or so Liberty Caps in a box that size. Or do you harvest a box full every few days because it's not season dependant indoors? I know they grow pretty quick because I'd pick a load then a couple of days later there would be a load more in the same spot. 
It's news to me that you can do it yourself. Where there's a will there's a way I guess. 
I hope I don't find any this autumn for my own sake lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 27, 2016)

So why are these mushrooms done under a light when most (edible)mushroom farms do it in the dark etc?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well for the sake of discussion and theoretical argument it'd be...............
> 
> Sterilized kit, spores injected into a container of substrate (vermiculite and brown rice flower), sealed and left to colonize.
> 
> ...





1stblood...... said:


> suprised you not growing tbh mate its your kinda buzz and grow and the spores are easily brought online.


lol glad you asked, no mushies are not my thing, I can explain if you want a lol? but psilocybin pills would be banging imo


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So why are these mushrooms done under a light when most (edible)mushroom farms do it in the dark etc?


I've done 5 times about 15 year ago , they need very slight light for the tropical strains or so I believed man, think corner of north facing room


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol glad you asked, no mushies are not my thing, I can explain if you want a lol? but psilocybin pills would be banging imo


yeah id like a explanation, tbh mate that kinda buzz is all the same to me weather mushys,acid,D although not actually done the D but still psychedelics thats what i mean all the same.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So why are these mushrooms done under a light when most (edible)mushroom farms do it in the dark etc?


They're not actually grown in dark just very very low light, they won't actually grow in the dark, the fungus just keeps growing but the shrooms don't fruit until you introduce a little light and fresh air exchange.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

Like these vertical CFL's down the walls...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Wouldn't you need a lot of space to grow enough mushrooms to make it worthwhile even for Percy?
> You'd only get a hundred or so Liberty Caps in a box that size. Or do you harvest a box full every few days because it's not season dependant indoors? I know they grow pretty quick because I'd pick a load then a couple of days later there would be a load more in the same spot.
> It's news to me that you can do it yourself. Where there's a will there's a way I guess.
> I hope I don't find any this autumn for my own sake lol


No mate not at all, it's all about raw weight yes because well grown/harvested/processed shrooms can have say 1% Psilocybin content but a dose of pure is only 10-50mg.

If we're talking eating shrooms for a dose then.....

Oral P. cubensis mushroom Dosages
...........................Dried....................Fresh
Threshold...........25 g.................1/100 oz
Light ...................25 - 1 g............1/100 - 1/28oz
Common............1 - 2.5 g............1/28 - 1/10oz
Strong.................2.5 - 5 g............1/10 - 1/6oz
Heavy..................5 + g.................1/6oz +

Onset : 10 - 40 minutes (when chewed and held in mouth)
Onset : 20 - 60 minutes (when swallowed on empty stomach)
Duration : 2 - 6 hours
Normal After Effects : up to 8 hours



You need the same amount of shrooms per dose it's just that the good stuff can be removed, purified and properly dosed quite easily and cheaply if somebody's that way inclined.

Shrooms are known to make people sweat, be sick, get jitters, and feel generally dodgy.....that's the eating fungus bit.

Pure Psili is clean as fuck, no side effects at all and unlike acid and other stuff it doesn't affect Dopamine receptors.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

And liberty caps are tiny Oscar mate, we're talking shrooms that weigh around 5g each on average.





Compared to liberty caps.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I bought the grow kits when it was all legal, so simple forgot about the brown rice powder but yes the food. The Hawaii an were the best and were the preferred strain of G Harrison


These are Ecuadorian.

An example.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

Liberty caps are the most potent of all hallucinogenic shrooms (or in the top few) that's why you don't need many but they can't be cultivated as far as I'm aware, they need an exact eco system to thrive which is why you find them in certain spots in the wild, the same eco system can't be replicated.


Just like billberrys (real blueberrys), the blueberrys sold in shops are not real blueberrys, they're cultivated hybrids from the US, shop bought blueberrys are not even blue inside (they're white) and have no anti oxidants in.
They just look like blueberrys but they're not, real blueberrys (real English name Billberrys) grow in the woods in an exact eco system and have to be foraged by hand making them worth a fucking fortune if you could actually buy them from a shop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

Like these foraged and frozen proper blueberrys in my freezer........

 

.........


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 27, 2016)

fuck that give me a buzz i can half control at least, dont matter how pure or whatever once ya tripping ya tripping and theres very little going back lol different strokes for different folks n all that but my nut is way too frazzled for that shit id never come back.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> fuck that give me a buzz i can half control at least, dont matter how pure or whatever once ya tripping ya tripping and theres very little going back lol different strokes for different folks n all that but my nut is way too frazzled for that shit id never come back.....



It's all about controlling the dose mate and with shrooms that's like rolling a dice it really is, each individual shroom will have completely different amounts of proper in it, one will get you off where another won't.


Take the proper out of the shroom and it can be dosed accurately.

10mg shots will be easy to judge, take one and see how you go on from there based on what you want out of it.
10mg is a 2 hour giggle in the pub over a few pints with the lads, where as taking 5 x 10mg shots will have you talking to aliens in the corner for 8+ hours. 

It's all about about consistency and the ability to control the dose.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

You've got to have a certain type of mental constitution though, hallucinogenics are certainly not for everyone.

Not because the proper does anything harmful to your brain, but simply because most people don't know how to process the experience, it can be The Matrix in your living room. lol

Not as full on fucked up as acid though, there's a distinct difference.


But truthfully shrooms are something everybody should try at least once in their lives, not acid, shrooms in particular.
Psilocybin has been proven to make permanent positive changes to mood/personality and empathy after just 1 experience and even in small doses, it makes you a better human being, proven fact.
Big pharma extracted it and put it in pills for therapy years go.




Micro dosing Psilocybin/shrooms is the only thing that is known to treat acute cluster headaches too, that's an actual thing that, very interesting.
Dr's won't prescribe it but Yank Dr's will at least admit it, there's shit loads of middle class Americans with a little tupperware tub in the cupboard.
They'd have slit their wrists years ago if not, those clinical headaches must be some bullshit to suffer.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And liberty caps are tiny Oscar mate, we're talking shrooms that weigh around 5g each on average.
> 
> View attachment 3767262
> 
> ...


Ah I get it. A different strain of mushroom. One of those big ones is like twenty five Liberty Caps. 
I know what you mean about mushrooms being cleaner than LSD. I've been lucky as far as naseua with mushrooms. Some of mates have suffered. Severe stomach cramps and projectile vomiting (which I found hilarious watching) and it ruined their trip in some cases. We would make tea with them. You could use the same number of mushrooms picked from the same spot and the tea shared with the same amount of people one time and have a midrange trip and the next time all of you would be not talking (to each other at least) and be somewhere "other". If that makes sense to you. 
It's probably been fifteen years since I tripped on mushrooms and longer for acid. 
I would need the right setting to even consider it now. 
The way I've treated E's since I rediscovered them I probably shouldn't open the door to mushrooms. Completely unintentional pun by the way. 
It is the season coming up though so it's a blessing my dog is nearly fourteen and won't walk far thesedays


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Ah I get it. A different strain of mushroom. One of those big ones is like twenty five Liberty Caps.
> I know what you mean about mushrooms being cleaner than LSD. I've been lucky as far as naseua with mushrooms. Some of mates have suffered. Severe stomach cramps and projectile vomiting (which I found hilarious watching) and it ruined their trip in some cases. We would make tea with them. You could use the same number of mushrooms picked from the same spot and the tea shared with the same amount of people one time and have a midrange trip and the next time all of you would be not talking (to each other at least) and be somewhere "other". If that makes sense to you.
> It's probably been fifteen years since I tripped on mushrooms and longer for acid.
> I would need the right setting to even consider it now.
> ...


Yeah man I love shrooms and Liberty Cap tea is standard procedure, divides the proper evenly and it goes down well.
I don't mind the taste of em dried but they don't sit well on the gut at all eaten.
I used to live in Hebden Bridge/Todmorden/Halifax way when I was younger and it's rife country for Liberty Caps round there.




First time I was given them I was 16 and ate a few dried ones, then watched a tab end on the carpet sprout legs like a spider and crawl round the carpet for 3 hours, was funny as fuck.


First time I went out and harvested my own on a proper mission with a pal we came back and made tea with em, 3 mugs each.
Watched 'Pink Floyd: Dark Side Of The Moon Live' (VHS) on repeat for about 12 hours.
Then attempted to sponge paint the kitchen in green, red, blue and yellow.

That was fucking epic, the state of the house the next day.
How the fuck you sponge dab paint walls with vapour trails coming off your fucking arms I'll never know.
Rainbows is what we got, messy messy, messy fucking rainbows!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 27, 2016)

Last ones I got were from Beverley Westwood in Beverley near the Racecourse. Me and a workmate ate about 60 raw ones each on a cold autumn night. I remember walking to the shop and the wet leaves on the ground looked like pinned out dissected rats in patterns all over the pavements and spreading up cars and walls like ivy. I know that sounds horrible but it wasn't, it was fascinating. I think mushrooms feel natural and somehow more comforting than LSD so it's less likely to have an experience that is not enjoyable. For me anyway. There's horror stories for both substances so I've treated them with respect and never took the piss because you can't stop the ride if you wanna get off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Last ones I got were from Beverley Westwood in Beverley near the Racecourse. Me and a workmate ate about 60 raw ones each on a cold autumn night. I remember walking to the shop and the wet leaves on the ground looked like pinned out dissected rats in patterns all over the pavements and spreading up cars and walls like ivy. I know that sounds horrible but it wasn't, it was fascinating. I think mushrooms feel natural and somehow more comforting than LSD so it's less likely to have an experience that is not enjoyable. For me anyway. There's horror stories for both substances so I've treated them with respect and never took the piss because you can't stop the ride if you wanna get off



Yeah I'll happily do a few dried shrooms on a summers day with not much hesitation.

Just enough to get a bit of a giggle on for a couple of hours is nice.

Can't do that with acid, you're in for the duration with acid and then you don't want a revisit for a good while.

Shrooms you can have a little tickle quite often and it's pleasant in a more chilled setting.


A bit like having a cheeky half a pukka round the beer garden.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> yeah id like a explanation, tbh mate that kinda buzz is all the same to me weather mushys,acid,D although not actually done the D but still psychedelics thats what i mean all the same.


It's a trippy lol. But you did ask. Last time I did mushies was 50 g wet Ecuadorian, a scan had come back from the ante natal which worried me to the point of not being able to function so the only thing for it was to trip hard and go and rip the information from the Place where all information is known. To get to this place for me requires a ton of natural psychedelics and a steady nerve and negotiations with entities generated by the drug, it s this bit that I would rather avoid. The mushroom entities are not at all happy chaps and they like to mock and deceive you which can be trying when off your head and Really worried about family. Any ways to cut a long trip short I couldn't get to my Place cos they were fucking with me, they said I needed the blue energy deep within them which I instantly understood to be psilocybin and after long negotiations I got the info I needed which turned out to be correct. I would rather have the goods straight up, fuk dealing with Mushie folk again


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 28, 2016)

http://news.sky.com/story/at-least-one-person-injured-after-bridge-collapses-on-m20-10553773


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

To grow liberty caps you need a wet and dismal field in the middle of no where with plenty cows shitting in it. Fife in Scotland should be renamed to Liberty...they are all over the place there. 

Edit. You just need to get to the field before the local neds do


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 28, 2016)

went down a treat.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3767561
> 
> 
> went down a treat.


No mushies there today man


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No mushies there today man


need a bigger plate i thinks was a struggle getting that lot on, wasnt even no room for the toast, bigger plates or a fucking diet lol

that explanation bout the not liking the mushies (the trippy ones) was well trippy lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone use the 24 hours of darkness method before flowering?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2016)

I can hear that cat scratching to get in again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2016)

last nug left  packed the cano and now a glass of coffee tequila. Had to do something to balance out how domesticated I've been this morning. Adulting like a boss today.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> View attachment 3767561
> 
> 
> went down a treat.


Good lad. Even got the black pudding. Just need a bit of haggis, tattie scones, some dumplings and you've got yourself a full Scottish lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Good lad. Even got the black pudding. Just need a bit of haggis, tattie scones, some dumplings and you've got yourself a full Scottish lol.


I thought a Scottish breakfast was a can of Tennants Super and a fag.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

Almost oscar. Bit of methylated spirit's thrown in there for good measure. And a nice fire in an oil drum. Perfect!


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 28, 2016)

The rattle is over

Light em if you got em weed nerds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2016)

Insulated ducting, intake filters and fan installed....




Intake filters are 5" Ramair sports induction filters for a truck, £25 each on ebay from the official Ramair shop......



There's no loss of suction with these foam filters and they're also washable, unlike the big Hepa filters that are being sold by some hydro suppliers.

Although the Hepa filters do filter better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2016)

Tent mopped down and disinfected.......

 

Tent up......


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

natural light on the lil ones.. nice work, boom


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Insulated ducting, intake filters and fan installed....
> 
> View attachment 3767915
> View attachment 3767917
> ...


Brap brap now you just need some dump valves for ya exhaust lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Aug 28, 2016)

Morning weed nerds
Have a dank bank holiday


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2016)

So Yorkie what you running this time strain wise?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So Yorkie what you running this time strain wise?


_*Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze.*_

Smell Cherry is from BB and Super Lemon Haze is the Laz Fingerez cut.

These are the beans I had left over from when I did that big purple monster back in the day.

It's a test cross of Don's, not many beans about I don't think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

Suppose I'd better chuck my Rhino pre-filters in the wash.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> _*Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze.*_
> 
> Smell Cherry is from BB and Super Lemon Haze is the Laz Fingerez cut.
> 
> ...


Nice, Im going for a mix of Livers, Trainwreck and Sour Diesel staggered between now n xmas, Livers are the first into flower some point this week n then im gna start cracking the TW n SD seeds over the next few weeks one by one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

Sun blazing, windows open while I graft.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

And the fucking Mrs has turned up. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

Relegated.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Relegated.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 29, 2016)

Nothing like ya Mrs turning up to put a dampener on things ......especially if u told her "nope ,I'm not getting stoned whilst your out love" as she walks in & your sat in the spare room sucking on a J like ya life depended on it !! Nope, never happens to me dat


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 29, 2016)

Is that you throwing shapes in them vids Yorkie ??? Ya very supple mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

Dude's got nowt on me.

I'm a proper old school raver. lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude's got nowt on me.
> 
> I'm a proper old school raver. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 29, 2016)

...........who can actually dance.


lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 29, 2016)

I guess somethings are more important than others. I had a family thing on Friday and only got back today. Three months in the bin ffs but at least I was there when I was needed.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2016)

I am sure you could get some hash from that lot oscar.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ouch, but as you say family always comes first, was it far from harvest? As DST said im sure you can get some hash made out of it or similar


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Is that you throwing shapes in them vids Yorkie ??? Ya very supple mate


That's how I still dance.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


>


Takes me back lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ouch, but as you say family always comes first, was it far from harvest? As DST said im sure you can get some hash made out of it or similar


It was ten and half weeks. I should've chopped it this weekend. It's too late for hash it's already in the bin. It just crumbled to yellow dust. You win some and you lose some I suppose.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

First white hair in my bit beard 2 days before I turn 37.

Cheers body clock, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It was ten and half weeks. I should've chopped it this weekend. It's too late for hash it's already in the bin. It just crumbled to yellow dust. You win some and you lose some I suppose.


Have you got any clones to go straight in Oscar?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 30, 2016)

Shame Yorkster , I was grey & had a monk spot in my 20's


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't dance Z, I'm like John Clees on acid !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

I've had a bit grey flash in my hair since I was about 25-26 but I don't have the genetics for receding.

I've still a full healthy head.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 30, 2016)

DST said:


> I am sure you could get some hash from that lot oscar.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I can't dance Z, I'm like John Clees on acid !!!


That's dancing man


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Have you got any clones to go straight in Oscar?


Yes thank fuck. I should be back in bloom within week. I don't like down time. 
That grow was terrible from the get go. I had a badly timed holiday which meant they were overvegged for my space. I was doomed to failure really but I didn't expect it to be so spectacular lol I thought I'd limp across the line but it didn't make it. On to the next one. 
I heard a joke today that cheered me up a bit. 
Did you hear about the constipated accountant? 
He worked it out with a pencil.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Did you hear about the constipated accountant?
> He worked it out with a pencil.


.............


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


>


Best thing about that was the straight looking bird in chinos, lol I remember all that look hair etc, anyway these very straight birds would come to their first rave dressed like that, next time it was day glo paint bikini and refs whistle


----------



## makka (Aug 30, 2016)

To bad Oscar m8 it happens man
Just lopped off a half O bud off my lemons due to rot starting 
Looking closely it's just started in the center 
My own fault need to put an oscillating in their good airflow through just not enough on and around the buds 
Good job it's only my percy

On another note over vegged again don't ask me how cause I only vegged 14 days from roots and flipped this is the result

 

Just over 2week


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Best thing about that was the straight looking bird in chinos, lol I remember all that look hair etc, anyway these very straight birds would come to their first rave dressed like that, next time it was day glo paint bikini and refs whistle



She can't half rock that shuffle, some tidy foot work.

She's been there before. lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She can't half rock that shuffle, some tidy foot work.
> 
> She's been there before. lol


I seen plenty of frumps start dancing after dropping, they didn't know they could til e arrived


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

S'a damn shame decent sports bras weren't around in the 90's though.

I bet she was in fucking agony the next day. lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 30, 2016)

this one still makes me lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

My Mrs pays £30-£50 for 'Shock Absorbers'. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> this one still makes me lol



That's a fucking belter that one, get's the odd nudge to pull himself together from his mate.


Messy, proper messy. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

Can't beat getting proper trashed down the local dive.

lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 30, 2016)

did crack me up first time i posted it, still does. Silly fucker like ya say carnt be doing that down the local lol no doubt ive looked similar once or twice tho lol sniffing ket at the afterpartys after a night on the pills use to get very messy lol

member yrs ago got back from some drum n bass do, n had all dropped shitloads so thought we would crush n sniff some whilst waiting for a cab to a afterparty, one of me mates ended up sniffing a whole 1 in a line cause the cab came early and we had already each dropped prob near double figures.

got to the party and started on the ket and hes started that stretching n gurning, it was when he started shrieking and meowing like a cat that we new it was time to get him out lol took a good while to convince the poor cunt he wasnt a cat tho lmao


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

Lot of talk about rave nipple


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> did crack me up first time i posted it, still does. Silly fucker like ya say carnt be doing that down the local lol no doubt ive looked similar once or twice tho lol sniffing ket at the afterpartys after a night on the pills use to get very messy lol



I meant it's a laugh getting trashed down the local, it used to be standard for me back in the day when I was punting.

My pal ended up playing pool in some random dive with his house mate the other night.
He was on those Blue Facebook pills and his house mate was on pub food keys in the toilet.

Sent me a selfie about an hour after he come up asking if he looked ok or if his mashed-ness was showing through.

LMFAO!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I meant it's a laugh getting trashed down the local, it used to be standard for me back in the day when I was punting.
> 
> My pal ended up playing pool in some random dive with his house mate the other night.
> He was on those Blue Facebook pills and his house mate was on pub food keys in the toilet.
> ...


tbh mate i aint really had a local for yrs n yrs, a pub visit for me nowdays usually consist of food and me kids playing in the park bit lol

see in the paper the other day tho, they swabbed peppa pig world toilets for gear and surprise surprise was rife in all of em! the lil fuckers lol


----------



## makka (Aug 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> this one still makes me lol


The good old times eh! 
Remember dropping a few crowns when I was teeny bopper and ended up like that at the end of night I was found asleep on car wash forecourt!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> see in the paper the other day tho, they swabbed peppa pig world toilets for gear and surprise surprise was rife in all of em! the lil fuckers lol



It's the dad's getting on it. 

I've done soft play and ball pools off me nut with ex birds kids a few times.



Not so much fun on an acid come down though, despite the appealing fore thought.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

tbh Mum's having a few cheeky lines would probably surprise me more. lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's the dad's getting on it.
> 
> I've done soft play and ball pools off me nut with ex birds kids a few times.
> 
> ...


arrrghhhh fuck that, not on a acid comedown!

cheeky few lines can help alot tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> arrrghhhh fuck that, not on a acid comedown!
> 
> cheeky few lines can help alot tho lol


Yeah, big mistake.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> this one still makes me lol


I wonder if his keys were in the flour with a can of beans on top lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2016)

lmao I'm like that in my local at least once a week


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

3 x 600w HPS cool tube's in.......





It's gonna be a ball ache hanging the 2 filters on my own though, standard.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 30, 2016)

@ Yorkie , how u setting ya fan & filter up with those 3 tubes m8, & what size ? , I had 3 bare 600's in my 2.4 tent , heat & moisture were problems.had a 6" RVK & rhino pro filter. 15 Exo , 8 weeks = 34 oz


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

Everything is 5" .

2 Rhino filters with a T duct in between, then the fan blowing through the 3 tubes.

I'll sling some pics up when they're hung, just having a munch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

Realistically you can only get away with 2 x 600w bulbs if they're not in cool tubes with only 1 fan, depending on time of year.

More than 2 and you need an intake fan as well so that the exhaust isn't pulling it's bollocks out doing all the work.

Limited airflow with only 1 filter too.




But I will only use 'Ruck LS' fans, Ruck are quite simply the best fans on the market.

The 'L' means it's higher powered and has some kind of circuit inside that compensates for the pressure drop when a filter is added (hook up a filter and the fans spins up harder to compensate).

The 'S' means it has a 4 speed step controller, so you can turn the fan up 3 speeds from the lowest setting.


It really puzzles me why folk buy hydro branded Chinese knock offs bigger than what they need and then buy an expensive fan controller to turn it DOWN, when all that does is make unwanted noise and fuck up the fan motor.



Just buy a fucking fan that is designed in the first place to take a filter and also has a + controller. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

Slumming it on chicken n' chips today.

 


Maybe ring for a curry in a few hours. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

Filter set up........



.......so the fan pulls through both evenly.

Although one prefilter is ever so slightly thicker than the other.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ive got a similar setup (filter-fan-coolhood-exhaust) with5" in n 5" out n 1x 600W HPS n cant keep temps below 90 without an air cooler in the room it intakes from lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ive got a similar setup (filter-fan-coolhood-exhaust) with5" in n 5" out n 1x 600W HPS n cant keep temps below 90 without an air cooler in the room it intakes from lol


Stop intaking your air from inside the house and have lights on through the night when temps are naturally cooler.



My intake filters sit inside the window frame with the window all ways open about 3 ".

Then I'll close up the window frame hole from behind the intakes so that it's a 'forced air induction' effect, the tent only ever gets cool fresh outside air then.

Normally I seal up the window behind the intakes with 2 layers of light proof poly but I reckon this time I'll seal it off with plaster board.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stop intaking your air from inside the house and have lights on through the night when temps are naturally cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It intakes from our bedroom, cant do ANY of that lol, im limited by kids not knowing whats in the cupboard and noise/vibration etc, oh yeah n im limited to a 4" exhaust hole and had to kick a hole in a plasterboard wall to even be able to have an inlet lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

I've never had a tent at 32c, I don't let it go above 25c.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> It intakes from our bedroom, cant do ANY of that lol, im limited by kids not knowing whats in the cupboard and noise/vibration etc, oh yeah n im limited to a 4" exhaust hole lmao



Move it to the loft. 

Surely that's viable?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> had to kick a hole in a plasterboard wall to even be able to have an inlet lmao


Did you not know these things exist?............




................


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Move it to the loft.
> 
> Surely that's viable?


The people in the flat upstairs wont be too happy about it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Did you not know these things exist?............
> 
> View attachment 3769276
> 
> ...


Oh i know they exist but try buying one ( and the adaptor plates) with no money lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

I had a full boxed set with plate for £7.

Gave em to IC3 to stop him punching random holes in the ceiling! lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 30, 2016)

Ic3 now there's a blast from the past !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

I tell you what lads, I'm well into this aluminium duct tape.

It's ace, fucking best of stuff.




I'm not so keen on the £12 a roll though.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I tell you what lads, I'm well into this aluminium duct tape.
> 
> It's ace, fucking best of stuff.
> 
> ...


That the roll they were selling in Aldi? was looking at that a while back


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> That the roll they were selling in Aldi? was looking at that a while back



No I got this from the grow shop, it's proper stuff.

I wish I'd seen some cheap in Aldi. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

I originally got it to do the seams in the car when I vibration deadened it with 'Silent Coat' sound proofing sheets after installing Ground Zero speakers.

But the car belongs to the Mrs and we won't be surviving another year so she can go get fucked me putting any more money into it.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I originally got it to do the seams in the car when I vibration deadened it with 'Silent Coat' sound proofing sheets after installing Ground Zero speakers.
> 
> But the car belongs to the Mrs and we won't be surviving another year so she can go get fucked me putting any more money into it.


Lol can't be arsed to tape her car up, like it, shits expensive


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

One for you 2 when ya bored since you are both here..

http://deuscustoms.com/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol can't be arsed to tape her car up, like it, shits expensive



I've already spent about £200 on sound deadening sheets (and took the time to fit them to the car) and deadened the whole back half of the car for her to just treat it like shit and never clean it.


It fucking stinks like sweaty body's and the seats are stained to fuck because she eats in it.



It's disgusting, she was banging on about selling it and getting a 350z the other day.

I just laughed at her.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've already spent about £200 on sound deadening sheets (and took the time to fit them to the car) and deadened the whole back half of the car for her to just treat it like shit and never clean it.
> 
> 
> It fucking stinks like sweaty body's and the seats are stained to fuck because she eats in it.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> One for you 2 when ya bored since you are both here..
> 
> http://deuscustoms.com/


That 'Ago TT MV Agusta Brutal 800rr' is fucking sexy but have you seen the sate of those cheap ass flip flops!?

........


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've already spent about £200 on sound deadening sheets (and took the time to fit them to the car) and deadened the whole back half of the car for her to just treat it like shit and never clean it.
> 
> 
> It fucking stinks like sweaty body's and the seats are stained to fuck because she eats in it.
> ...


Pearls before ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Pearls before ...


Lost me mate?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3769353


spat my whisky


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That 'Ago TT MV Agusta Brutal 800rr' is fucking sexy but have you seen the sate of those cheap ass flip flops!?
> 
> ........


didnt even bother looking at the clothing since its a yank site lol, lost a fair few hours on there reading different bits tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lost me mate?


Didn't wanna say "swine"and be insulting but you know the expression, you buy a nice motor and spec it out, they eat in it and text when driving then crash generally, or so I've heard


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lost me mate?


"Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."

Matthew 7:6


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> didnt even bother looking at the clothing since its a yank site lol, lost a fair few hours on there reading different bits tho lol


Right hand side, halfway down the page, no clicking needed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Didn't wanna say "swine"and be insulting but you know the expression, you buy a nice motor and spec it out, they eat in it and text when driving then crash generally, or so I've heard


You're bang right mate.


She's a fucking slob, looks after nothing.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> "Do not give what is holy to the dogs; nor cast your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you in pieces."
> 
> Matthew 7:6


The full monty, even better re cars and women, that matthew knew his shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm so glad I didn't start recovering the seats in leather and stitch them by hand like I intended to.

Dodged a bullet right there I tell you. lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm so glad I didn't start recovering the seats in leather and stitch them by hand like I intended to.
> 
> Dodged a bullet right there I tell you. lol


Like digging your own grave


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

So the filter/fan combo got set up like this other wise I would have had to fuck about raising the filters higher than the lights with a fiddley bend in the ducting.

Filters - light - fan - light - light - exhaust.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the filter/fan combo got set up like this other wise I would have had to fuck about raising the filters higher than the lights with a fiddley bend in the ducting.
> 
> Filters - light - fan - light - light - exhaust.
> 
> ...


That just simply wouldnt cool my single 600 down let alone 3 of em lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Aug 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're bang right mate.
> 
> 
> She's a fucking slob, looks after nothing.


fucking el is that most birds then thought it was just the ones id been with the last 20yrs lol feeling a lil better now tho lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Like digging your own grave


Oh I had serious plans for that car.



Leather retrim, roof lining was gonna be quilted.

Ramair forced cold air intake system, I was gonna make a carbon fibre feed pipe myself.

Matt black paint job.

Dayton wire wheels.

Sony system with Ground Zero speakers (It's got the Sony system and half Ground Zero but she only listens to the fucking radio).

It would have eventually been the fastest/most pimped Swift Sport around.



Job's fucked now, I'm gonna get one and do the same to mine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> That just simply wouldnt cool my single 600 down let alone 3 of em lol



You forget the intake fan too, exactly the same as that one. 



SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stop intaking your air from inside the house and have lights on through the night when temps are naturally cooler.
> .


Thats exactly what i do . Keeps my temps from dropping more than 10 degrees with lights off


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/nonchemical_height_control_strategies_for_greenhouse_crops


*Day and night temperature difference (DIF) *

_The term DIF refers to the difference between the average day and night temperature and is calculated as:

DIF = day temperature – night temperature

The difference between the day and night temperature can influence internode elongation and thus stem extension. Stem elongation is promoted when the day temperature is warmer than night temperature (positive DIF). During the opposite environmental conditions, when day temperature is cooler than the night temperature (negative DIF), stem elongation is inhibited. A zero DIF refers to conditions where day and night temperatures are equal.

Knowledge of how DIF affects stem elongation can be used to regulate plant height. For example, plants grown at a day temperature of 68°F and a night temperature of 50°F (+18°F DIF) will have a taller finished height than plants grown at a day temperature of 68°F and a night temperature setpoint of 77°F (−9°F DIF) ( Figure 2). An intermediate height response would occur if these plants were grown at a day and night temperature of 68°F (0 DIF).

Although using a negative DIF may sound like a great environmental tool to control plant height, this technique may not be cost-effective with the current high cost of energy for greenhouse heating. However, by understanding the DIF concept you can avoid environmental conditions that promote unwanted plant stretch. For example, in response to increasing energy costs, many growers are lowering the night temperature setpoint to save on heat. When using this strategy to reduce your energy bill, remember that you are creating a positive DIF environment and stem extension will be promoted. In addition, you may be delivering a lower average daily temperature, and thus crop timing could be delayed._


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just been in cupboard n tidied up the ducting a bit, fitted it slack when i set up again to give me room to move stuff about etc but now need the airflow more than the flexibility lol, managed to chop about 4-5ft of ducting out overall so should improve things a bit in there
Also i took some photos while I was in there so will get them up in a bit so you can see what im up against in the cupboard yorkie lol


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

Kuntgrass lol. Well almoat. I liked how they named the slightly browning fake grass as Glasgow....about right.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Kuntgrass lol. Well almoat. I liked how they named the slightly browning fake grass as Glasgow....about right.
> View attachment 3769922


My next door neighbour is planning on getting fake grass fitted out back. lol


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 31, 2016)

Chopped my mk ultra plant got it all dried up ready to go got 11oz 1 plant, now it's all done on to the next grow 4-6 plants mk ultra, hopefully be done for Christmas.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm in the business of producing bin bags full of yellow dust ffs


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My next door neighbour is planning on getting fake grass fitted out back. lol


Wow, that'll look.....erm, fake. Is the neighbour elderly or impaired in some way?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here ya go yorkie....

room

 



intake (5") kicked hole in wall
 

exhaust(4") lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Wow, that'll look.....erm, fake. Is the neighbour elderly or impaired in some way?


Aye she's retired and pays some professional landscaping guy to come round and cut it for her.

Fucking middle class cunts with too much money I'm surrounded by. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 31, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Here ya go yorkie....
> 
> room
> 
> ...



Some ghetto room you're working with there eh mate? lol


You could improve on that massively without changing dimensions.

Swap the shitty Vents fans for proper ones of the same size like Rucks for example, Rucks will shift more air while also being a damn site quieter than the Vents ones you have (my 1 Vents fan on lowest makes more noise than my 2 Rucks together on lowest)

Swap your regular ducting for insulated ducting, this stops radiated heat from the exhaust ducting adding to the room heat and also cuts down on the sound of the exhaust air flowing through the ducting.

Periodically chuck your foam prefilter in the wash and hoover the dusty crap off the outside of your filter mesh, a prefilter that dirty is just reducing airflow even further and is pretty much useless. 



A more efficient space should bag you a bigger/better quality crop.

I know the improvements cost money but the upgrade of your space more than justifies the say £150 ish quid you would spend on 2 quality fans and some insulated ducting.

Food for thought...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 31, 2016)

I even take my fans apart and periodically dust all the built up carbon out, all this subtle crap just adds up to reduced airflow with added noise and heat in the long run.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Some ghetto room you're working with there eh mate? lol
> 
> 
> You could improve on that massively without changing dimensions.
> ...


Yeah need to spend some money on it but also wanna move out of here so havent bothered much with it plus its still dirty as fuck from having the builders inn everything getting piled in there inc bags of soil n shit lol

Hate insulated ducting so ive gone for the combi ducting as next best choice, also it takes up too much room and is too stiff to bend around the room properly etc

Better fans are planned (as are swapping over to LED`s) but gotta get thru a harvest an then xmas first before i can afford it etc as last harvest for me was dec20th


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 31, 2016)

Combi ducting is just tear resistant mate, it offers no more benefit over regular for heat/noise.

Insulated isn't stiff, I'm surprised at how supple it is actually.

You'll get insulated round that room easy with the space you've got left, there's plenty of room, I wouldn't suggest it if I couldn't eyeball it. 




Aye stack your paper a couple of times first man, xmas and kids is the priority obviously.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Combi ducting is just tear resistant mate, it offers no more benefit over regular for heat/noise.
> 
> Insulated isn't stiff, I'm surprised at how supple it is actually.
> 
> ...


Ive tried mate and it just wont bend round enough in such short lengths etc and swapping over to the combi ducting from the normal silver stuff shaved about 2 degrees off during lights on lol,


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2016)

My week just gets better. I got the NFT tray out and the way I had it leant has somehow cracked the fucker. Went to the shop to get a new one and they didn't have one the size I had. So I got a couple of bags of coco and a bag of hydro pebbles. It looks like another pain in the sphincter hand feeding round again ffs I just can't get a break. At least the back door keys were found lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I even take my fans apart and periodically dust all the built up carbon out, all this subtle crap just adds up to reduced airflow with added noise and heat in the long run.


My 8 incher s been running 6 years without a clean, feel ashamed now, dirty


----------



## zeddd (Aug 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> My week just gets better. I got the NFT tray out and the way I had it leant has somehow cracked the fucker. Went to the shop to get a new one and they didn't have one the size I had. So I got a couple of bags of coco and a bag of hydro pebbles. It looks like another pain in the sphincter hand feeding round again ffs I just can't get a break. At least the back door keys were found lol


where were the back door keys found O?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye she's retired and pays some professional landscaping guy to come round and cut it for her.
> 
> Fucking middle class cunts with too much money I'm surrounded by. lol


Sounds like where I live lol. We have a neighbour who's a right nippy sweetie....to her man anyway. The dude gave me a small seat to attach to the cargo bike I have. Asked me if I needed a drill blah blah. Told him I had a drill and would do it later on and thanked him. The seat had a long enough screw that enabled me to attach it to the bike without using the drill....I won't bore you with the details of that but when they commented to my wife about the attached seat and asked how I had got on with the drill...she obviously told them I hadn't used one. WELL! That just kicked things off for the poor cunt. She was aking him how he had used a drill and why they have a hole in their cargo now and blah blah blah my fucking God the pòor twat. That's the life I am living gee lmfao.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> My 8 incher s been running 6 years without a clean, feel ashamed now, dirty


I am about a year behind you....good to know I don't need to panic going away.

Edit. And thats the ruck I am talking about lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> where were the back door keys found O?


In the back of a cupboard stuffed into a bag of flour with a can of beans on top. Don't ask me why lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2016)

@ Yorkster , why didn't u go for air cooled hoods over tubes m8 ? ££ ???


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @ Yorkster , why didn't u go for air cooled hoods over tubes m8 ? ££ ???


Better air flow through tubes.

Worse air flow through hoods because of turbulence/resistance due to the shape being a box not a tube.



Tubes have no flat walled parts to smash up the vortex air flow, think of a streamlined car in a wind tunnel and then think of a bus in a wind tunnel.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2016)

Ahhhh I see now Yorkie


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Better air flow through tubes.
> 
> Worse air flow through hoods because of turbulence/resistance due to the shape being a box not a tube.
> 
> ...


Maybe they need to start fitting coolhoods with Airtabs lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Maybe they need to start fitting coolhoods with Airtabs lol



There are cool hoods with tubes inside them now to avoid the problems I've mentioned.......


................fucking pointless if you ask me. lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There are cool hoods with tubes inside them now to avoid the problems I've mentioned.......
> 
> View attachment 3770641
> ................fucking pointless if you ask me. lol


Thats like NO different to ur winged ones lmao, just with a bit of extra metal on each end, how much they ripping ppl off for these things then?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2016)

Where can I order 3, 6" tubes with the large reflector Yorkie ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Thats like NO different to ur winged ones lmao, just with a bit of extra metal on each end, how much they ripping ppl off for these things then?


Fuck knows, I just pulled a pic from Google Images.

I assume it comes with a piece of glass covering the big square hole but looking at that one maybe not.

I've seen some that do though.



Like I say, fucking pointless.
As long as you buy a tube with a proper reflector rather than those shitty little 'clip to the back' ones you're golden.


Light distribution is only garbage with those tiny clip on reflectors.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Where can I order 3, 6" tubes with the large reflector Yorkie ?


Ebay mate, all day long.


These Powerplant ones are very good quality, I have one.....

(£37.49)  _* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Cooltube-6-Inch-PowerPlant-AeroTube-Air-Cooled-Reflector-/251707454184?hash=item3a9aeef2e8:g:pqcAAOSwQYZWwxtR*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Cooltube-6-Inch-PowerPlant-AeroTube-Air-Cooled-Reflector-/251707454184?hash=item3a9aeef2e8:g:pqcAAOSwQYZWwxtR*_
Although I think that particular seller is the one who told me the Powerplant's had been swapped for the recalled Lumii's, the seller ID looks familiar.




These seem ok from the picture but I'm not 100% because I can't see the reflector design from a different angle......

(£39.95) _* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydroponics-6-Cool-Tube-With-LARGE-Wing-Shade-Grow-Light-Air-Cooled-Reflector/252467841008?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160824094423&meid=58340ea464de44378b8261876b77727a&pid=100034&rk=6&rkt=8&mehot=lo&sd=222200657841*_





And these look to be the best around at the moment but they only have a 5" version, it seems it's quite difficult to get decent 6" cool tubes tbh.......

(£29.99) _* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
_*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-COOL-TUBE-WING-REFLECTOR-FOR-HYDROPONIC-GROW-TENT-ROOM-SYSTEM-HEAT-EXTRACTION-/222200657841?hash=item33bc30f7b1:g:fZ8AAOSwARZXmHGG*_
You're best checking Ebay at least once a week if you're in the market for a few, with all this stuff being mostly generically made in China stock levels of vendors and designs change pretty much daily.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheers Yorkie, I've only found 5" ones with the big reflectors


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Yorkie, I've only found 5" ones with the big reflectors



You'll get some right enough.

Just keep checking.


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Yorkie, I've only found 5" ones with the big reflectors


Check out growell.co.uk they're pretty good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 1, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Check out growell.co.uk they're pretty good.



They sell garbage 'clip ons' for the extortionate price of £55........

_*http://www.growell.co.uk/grow-lights/reflectors/150mm-6-inch-cool-shade-reflector-only.html

*_


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 1, 2016)

never see anyone using a 1.2m parabolic reflector ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 1, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> never see anyone using a 1.2m parabolic reflector ?


I've never see anyone using a para at all . Is it the head room they need ? Or are they just down right poop ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 1, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> never see anyone using a 1.2m parabolic reflector ?


Yes


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> never see anyone using a 1.2m parabolic reflector ?


i used to! renavato and another huge pre moulded wavy parabolic. they trap too much heat. Nowadays i use smaller sunking parabolic and they are really good. I also use gavitas too.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> i used to! renavato and another huge pre moulded wavy parabolic. they trap too much heat. Nowadays i use smaller sunking parabolic and they are really good. I also use gavitas too.


I guess somewhere really cold people would be after that heat 

just for a 1 lamp keep is simple bloom a 1k hps in a 1.2m parabolic reflector seems like it should cover the most area ?


----------



## limonene (Sep 1, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> I guess somewhere really cold people would be after that heat
> 
> just for a 1 lamp keep is simple bloom a 1k hps in a 1.2m parabolic reflector seems like it should cover the most area ?


yeah they spread the light very evenly with no heat spots but i find 3 smaller 600w parabolic are better than 2 of the large 1000w paras. The heat that the 1.2 paras trap is directly on your canopy. the best thing about paras is you can almost have the bulb touch your plant with no burn.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2016)

I use air cooled hood s with no glass or air cooling with a 600 turned up to 750(cheapskates gavitas), real gavitas and ones a naked 600, lots of airflow, 10 inch cf, hot months the gavitas need turning right down, the bulb I've turned up to 750 has been going strong for 9 months


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 2, 2016)

I know another place Yorkie they're 40 quid a tube. Hytec hydroponics they have some expensive shit but if you find there shop you can get a good deal


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 2, 2016)

Anybody on here use the rollitup android app? If so it it secure or should i trust my paranoia on this one?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Anybody on here use the rollitup android app? If so it it secure or should i trust my paranoia on this one?


No it is not secure.

The Android OS as a whole is not secure.

Tbh it's wide open, I can pwn pretty much pwn any and all Android phones

The only way to stop your phone getting pwned is to know what I/THEY know and remove the offending code lines.

Even though I can hack the shit out of phones, I can't keep mine secure because I can't write code (although I know what is wrong and what needs fixing).





To be honest nobody should be doing anything incriminating on their phones.
I only take photo's with mine, if I talk shop in text it's all in slang.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 2, 2016)

And tbh nobody should really be using regular internet to access sites like this, we should all be using Tor.


Especially since the NSA got hacked last week and a shitload of their hacking tools got leaked.

A fuck ton of browser exploits got dumped, well over 100.





I tried to download the package but the link had been removed by the Github staff, cunts!

It'll pop up and I'll get them at some point. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 2, 2016)

I thought as much. I dont use any sort of messaging app i.e watsapp or fb messenger and dont even fuck with snapchat and the likes. 

I just thought with it being an app for rollitup and knowing what sort of shit goes on here that they may of put the work in too secure it. But from what your saying its not really possible to secure anything on android?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2016)

Someone told me today, that my mother deepthroats post box's ..I never knew that !


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2016)

Least the never said it about yer old man Baz.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Someone told me today, that my mother deepthroats post box's ..I never knew that !


I did but didn't wanna boast


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2016)

Lmao , sharp Z


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 2, 2016)

@ Z, how are you watering m8 ? Your all in soil I take it .


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @ Z, how are you watering m8 ? Your all in soil I take it .


No I haven't grown in poo for years, too much fukin work brewing shit milkshake every day, cunting stuff. Coco with various rat poison s is the new game


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm being left on my own again tomorrow night until Sunday evening. 
Nurse!! He's out of bed again.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 2, 2016)

Get your bongs, your vapes, your dab rigs, your hookahs, your crack pipes, your brownies or your big fat joints

It's Stoner Saturday weed nerds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 3, 2016)

In aldi from tomorrow, might be useful for anyone running full rooms etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2016)

Had a bird put her number in my hand last night and now I'm getting sexts off the kryptonite lass from last week. 

Swedes battered with it.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 3, 2016)

It's a hard life Don .....want a few viagra ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2016)

I had complaints after using it. Only need a quarter and I'm two days with a babies arm. Missus well happy/sore hahha

I'm just hammering tequila thinking about a cowie. Single life rocks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2016)

Both are bang tidy too. Nork tastic


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol, I snap em in half otherwise I get cock ache & my ears & face glow like a welder's rod !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2016)

aye, bad headache and blue vision haha mood killer.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 3, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I thought as much. I dont use any sort of messaging app i.e watsapp or fb messenger and dont even fuck with snapchat and the likes.
> 
> I just thought with it being an app for rollitup and knowing what sort of shit goes on here that they may of put the work in too secure it. But from what your saying its not really possible to secure anything on android?



Honestly a 3rd party app is safer than sending texts with your own phone.

All texts ever sent on a mobile are automatically saved on the sim card, there is no way around this unless you get your own made (which is easier said than done, it's quite hush hush) and the minimum order is a fuck ton, like a container full.

The police can take take the sim card out of any phone and plug it into a laptop with software and retrieve all the texts that sim has ever sent in seconds.
I've seen this done with my own eyes, it's a fact.

It's why dumping pay and go sims on the monthly/weekly is a must is you've got a good sized delivery round or you're naughty.

To help get round that you send the message through an app, the message is stored on the app company's servers and not the sim card.

BBM is ideal, exactly why Blackberry phones are still around despite being shit and BBM is rife with bent stuff.
They're doing cash bank transfers, bent driving licenses with both parts, all sorts in the open.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 3, 2016)

Veg on........


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 3, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Veg on........
> 
> View attachment 3772094


Funnily enough y I just been n switched timers over to flower lol

Now gotta get some seeds cracked for somethign to run alongside the Livers, my mate bought me some seeds back from Guyana last year n he has just gone travelling out there again this week, so ive got 6 months or so to get some grown before he gets back from travelling lol

So next in line are...

1x Unknown Guyanan landrace seed(possibly some form of haze)
7x Other unknown guyanan seeds in a different bag
1x Trainwreck
10 x Sour Diesel

should see me thru xmas n the new year lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 3, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I just thought with it being an app for rollitup and knowing what sort of shit goes on here that they may of put the work in too secure it.


They've got a Facebook 'Like' icon on the home page.

That icon is linked to Facebooks servers. 

Facebook track people.



....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't really give a shit since they lost all the previous site with the update.

They wiped out years of incriminating evidence. 


I'll take precautions when I've got a house.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 3, 2016)

How's it going lads big latter then I said but been busy with work ect front 2 and Bk right is cq48 Middle. Is gg top left pp


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2016)

The red defcons aren't any where near as strong as the blue Punishers. I dropped a whole defcon and it's taken a while to come up. Over an hour so I was on the verge of taking another which is one of the stupidest things you can do. I'm glad I didn't because the come up was brutal. I almost spewed but an hour later I am almost fully functional. Well maybe not but the back door keys are where they should be and I've not even seen a vending machine or a canoe. I think I'll call it a night and take few Valium and hit the sack because ive got to pot up eight exo's tomorrow and that is a ballache and I could do without being off my nut when I do it or I'll just fuck it off for another day. 

I might just do my last Punisher though lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 4, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The red defcons aren't any where near as strong as the blue Punishers. I dropped a whole defcon and it's taken a while to come up. Over an hour so I was on the verge of taking another which is one of the stupidest things you can do. I'm glad I didn't because the come up was brutal. I almost spewed but an hour later I am almost fully functional. Well maybe not but the back door keys are where they should be and I've not even seen a vending machine or a canoe. I think I'll call it a night and take few Valium and hit the sack because ive got to pot up eight exo's tomorrow and that is a ballache and I could do without being off my nut when I do it or I'll just fuck it off for another day.
> 
> I might just do my last Punisher though lol


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

What's happening troops?!

I know there is a "Introduce yourself" Section but at a glance this will just get me some cunt asking me what music I like or some shite.

Just wanted to say "Orite" to the UK troops


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> What's happening troops?!
> 
> I know there is a "Introduce yourself" Section but at a glance this will just get me some cunt asking me what music I like or some shite.
> 
> Just wanted to say "Orite" to the UK troops


Fuk off


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

Run out of primo Percy, on the "pressed hash" lol fukin stuff I dry iced 1.5 k of trim and pressed the keif, all it does is stop the horrors, but our mate sent me 2 evil looking bho caps, need them to get through work tomorow


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm all out of everything apart from butter .all my shizz was gone just over a week ,the peasants loved it


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk off


Sound Bre'er.....

I think I still like this welcome over the yank overwhelming pish.....


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk off


Sound Bre'er.....

I think I still like this welcome over the yank overwhelming pish.....


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Sound Bre'er.....
> 
> I think I still like this welcome over the yank overwhelming pish.....


You will fit in man lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

W


The-Budster said:


> Sound Bre'er.....
> 
> I think I still like this welcome over the yank overwhelming pish.....


what you growing budster?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2016)

I remember being quite conservative and just doing half of that blue Punisher but after that it all gets a bit fragmented lol 
I've just had a count up and I am missing the other half and most of the md crystal and another defcon ffs why can't I control myself when I'm left alone. 
My hallucinations are becoming ever more bizarre. I was in my mums house for a while looking for a motorbike. But the thing is its 250 miles away and she sold it a year ago. 
The Mrs is home in an hour and fuck knows what she's gonna find this time. I'm all grey and clammy with bright red lips from gurning. I'm going to leave it alone for a bit I think


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> W
> 
> what you growing budster?


I have 4 autos at the moment man.

1x Northern Lights
1x Bubblicious
1x C4
1x Think Different

Think Different is being a slag though took a beating at my newb mistake at the start. Its my 1st grow eh :/


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I have 4 autos at the moment man.
> 
> 1x Northern Lights
> 1x Bubblicious
> ...


First grows are always piss poor man no worries


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> First grows are always piss poor man no worries


I was expecting it eh, the rest are okay. In my eyes anyway. 

Just that one has some rusty as fuck leaves :/ getting better on the new growth though.

To be honest I've seen worse here, sometimes think half they fannies are trolling. Seen one boy put a dozen seeds in like a 12" pot haaaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I was expecting it eh, the rest are okay. In my eyes anyway.
> 
> Just that one has some rusty as fuck leaves :/ getting better on the new growth though.
> 
> To be honest I've seen worse here, sometimes think half they fannies are trolling. Seen one boy put a dozen seeds in like a 12" pot haaaha


 Calmag


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Calmag


Yeah my water is soft as fuck.

I found that out a little too late. Iv sorted it now man  

Do you know if Sativa doms are more delicate when it comes to calmag? Like I say this ones fucked compared to the rest :/


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah my water is soft as fuck.
> 
> I found that out a little too late. Iv sorted it now man
> 
> Do you know if Sativa doms are more delicate when it comes to calmag? Like I say this ones fucked compared to the rest :/


Please stop now


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Please stop now


What the fuck did I say like?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

This is not a noob auto thread, if you are a noob and grow autos please go to the relevant section, this is our thread


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> This is not a noob auto thread, if you are a noob and grow autos please go to the relevant section, this is our thread


Fair enough man. Noted. 

Is this just a talk shite thread? Lol

Or advanced grow stuff with some pish patter mixed in? Haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Is this just a talk shite thread? Lol
> 
> Or advanced grow stuff with some pish patter mixed in?



A bit of both until 10:00pm.


After the watershed anything can happen.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Fair enough man. Noted.
> 
> Is this just a talk shite thread? Lol
> 
> Or advanced grow stuff with some pish patter mixed in? Haha


If you know anything about weed and Internet, we are legend


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2016)

Fuck it I'm all in.

23.......


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> If you know anything about weed and Internet, we are legend


I know a little of each... In that case I may aswell hang about and we will just see what's so fucking good eh


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

We


The-Budster said:


> I know a little of each... In that case I may aswell hang about and we will just see what's so fucking good eh


 we don't grow autos


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Evening all


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

We


The-Budster said:


> I know a little of each... In that case I may aswell hang about and we will just see what's so fucking good eh


we don't grow autos


The-Budster said:


> I know a little of each... In that case I may aswell hang about and we will just see what's so fucking good eh


no need to hang out read 9000 pages of the tame shit they didn't delete


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> We
> 
> we don't grow autos
> 
> no need to hang out read 8000 pages of the tame shit they didn't delete


What sort of shit gets deleted like?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> What sort of shit gets deleted like?


Mostly your kinda posts, add nothing


----------



## primabudda (Sep 4, 2016)

all the shit !!


----------



## primabudda (Sep 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck it I'm all in.
> 
> 23.......
> 
> View attachment 3773000


what a fucking god damn nice looking grow brother !! 


looking well kept !!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol only joking but a lot gets deleted for transgressions such as racisms n shit, you will love it


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol only joking but a lot gets deleted for transgressions such as racisms n shit, you will love it


Sound mate , I know you are only joking and that but you have got me para about what I should and shouldn't post (don't fucking say this!)


----------



## primabudda (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol only joking but a lot gets deleted for transgressions such as racisms n shit, you will love it


love being racist ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

primabudda said:


> love being racist ?





primabudda said:


> love being racist ?


Talking about yourself? Or someone else?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2016)

primabudda said:


> love being racist ?


Is that a statement or a question?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is that a statement or a question?


The space after the question mark was a game changer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> we will just see what's so fucking good



The drugs.




And my skills.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that a cheeky edit after liking the post? Nice.
haha


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

We don't worry about changing what we say in the time allowed, gives space for colossal misunderstanding and finger pointing


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> We don't worry about changing what we say in the time allowed, gives space for colossal misunderstanding and finger pointing


I'm new to this forum bollocks but I'm guessing you can cause quite the mind fuck with that haha......


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I'm new to this forum bollocks but I'm guessing you can cause quite the mind fuck with that haha......


Why bother?


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Why bother?


Shits and giggles


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm still fucked up. I can't hold a conversation without saying something unrelated. I think she's noticed I'm not all there lol
I can do without the tutting ffs
I've also "misplaced" a full strip of 14 Valium so that might explain the gaps in my memory. 
I think I'm going to flush the E's down the khazi before I do something really stupid


----------



## primabudda (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Shits and giggles


you are so british, good luck with that ha ha !!


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 4, 2016)

primabudda said:


> you are so british, good luck with that ha ha !!


Good luck with being anything else than British on the British thread Br'er


----------



## primabudda (Sep 4, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Good luck with being anything else than British on the British thread Br'er


it is world know this thread you know.

it's like a 007 movie ha ha !! with weed.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

primabudda said:


> it is world know this thread you know.
> 
> it's like a 007 movie ha ha !! with weed.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3773399


nup lol to be blunt.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

primabudda said:


> nup lol to be blunt.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3773439


try again, i don't have a cactus.


and your memes don't scare me, i know there's a dweb behind them  ha ha !!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

primabudda said:


> try again, i don't have a cactus.
> 
> 
> and your memes don't scare me, i know there's a dweb behind them  ha ha !!


Who said anything about trying to scare you? Just gets boring listening to your Mainliner drivel from multiple sock accounts, hopefully it will all calm down a bit when puberty hits.....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

primabudda said:


> try sucking my dick nigga.
> 
> *leaves to rot on ignore*


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3773440


ha ha ! you poor thing.

nm, haters gonna hate. 

bye bye son. 
.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha ha ! you poor thing.
> 
> nm, haters gonna hate.
> 
> ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

So much more fun that just whacking someone on ignore lol


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So much more fun that just whacking someone on ignore lol


This suits that boy I think...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> This suits that boy I think...


"Boy" is the right word for him mate, just constantly sets up sock puppet accounts n spews drivel, gets more than boring after a while


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> "Boy" is the right word for him mate, just constantly sets up sock puppet accounts n spews drivel, gets more than boring after a while


I've seen a few of his threads pop up. Random pish, most viewers end up telling him that too haha.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I've seen a few of his threads pop up. Random pish, most viewers end up telling him that too haha.


ha ha !! yep they either love me or go retard for some unknown untrue mis-understood bullshit reason they can't figure out dem selfs ha !! 



i think i warned you not to getting involved being a newbie .... don't fall for the trap son is all i'm saying. 

welcome to rip ha ha !!


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 5, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha ha !! yep they either love me or go retard for some unknown untrue mis-understood bullshit reason they can't figure out dem selfs ha !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

ha ha !! 

spooky bitch, brah you're gonna get slated for that. sounds like luke ha ha !! 


 peace 'n' pot


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 5, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I have 4 autos at the moment man.
> 
> 1x Northern Lights
> 1x Bubblicious
> ...


First one i did 6 plants in a light leaky cupboard...got about half ounce ffs. That was 13 years ago mind. I like to think ive improved a bit since then.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 5, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> First one i did 6 plants in a light leaky cupboard...got about half ounce ffs. That was 13 years ago mind. I like to think ive improved a bit since then.


I would like to think you've improved too mate haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 5, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I would like to think you've improved too mate haha


Yeah, i get a full ounce now lmao


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 5, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah, i get a full ounce now lmao


Haahaa! 

Here I better no get too cocky il end up in the same boat as your first grow mate lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 5, 2016)

You've got a slight advantage as i didn't have rollitup back then. I learnt all my early stuff from books and people who knew a bit (well they claimed to anyway).


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

Many come into this thread ....some are never seen again !!!!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Many come into this thread ....some are never seen again !!!!


A few have died


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2016)

You're always learning. I've been at it a while and have churned out some decent bud but I've just binned a full room that was ten weeks of flower ffs 
It didn't get water for nearly four days and it turned into yellow crumbly dust. I probably could've salvaged a few oz but I was that pissed off I ripped them out and stuffed them into bin bags coco and everything.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> A few have died


Fucksake you morbid git


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

A few have ended up in back of vans ,wearing a nice plastic bag on there head !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

A few have had intimate relations with the horse kind


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

& a few have just lost all sense , left there Mrs & shacked up with filthy shit eating slaves !!! just go steady is all I'm saying .


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> A few have had intimate relations with the horse kind


I didn't realise Mr Hands came on here.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2016)

And pretty much everyone has been busted, great place to hang out really safe. You all posting via tor or proxy I hope


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> And pretty much everyone has been busted, great place to hang out really safe. You all posting via tor or proxy I hope


Oh yehhh, forgot the busts mate, I was v lucky, hope I'm at the bottom of the bust list for a while !!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I didn't realise Mr Hands came on here.


Do you mean Mr Edd ??? "Hello I'm mr Edd"


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Do you mean Mr Edd ??? "Hello I'm mr Edd"


Hurro mr edd, lol so bored


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2016)

Mr Hands was that strange dude from the US that liked to get it up the botty from horses. He videod it and let everyone else see. What a kind chap. Only problem, one of the horses split him in 2, poor Mr Hands.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

Well I never knew that D ta


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

DST said:


> up the botty from horses


ha ha !!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm partial to watching tidy young sluts suck off dogs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2016)

'Cupcake'.


She loves a bit of that Rottweiler.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm partial to watching tidy young sluts suck off dogs.


Lmfao ...wierdo !!!! , yeh , me too lol, prefer to see em with the horse ,a small Shetland will suffice


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2016)

Nah if they're gonna do a horse they've to go all in and horses kill most folk who've done em properly.

Well, done to my standards at least.
I'm not interested in the first 10" on the back end of his hard-on just as he's coming.


Pigs are interesting mind, a 4 foot corkscrew is some tool.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2016)

Morrison's Rib Eye for dinner, end of day £1.74.

Bargain.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 5, 2016)

Any new UK strains on the cards,


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3773709
> View attachment 3773710[/QUOT. More reasons to shop at Morrison's


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 5, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3773709
> View attachment 3773710


You will have had this eaten by now so ill not put you off it but I would have had that meat red raw like that dog dick your into  haha


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

Lmao Yorkie, I've seen pig fucking, horse, bull, monkey , goat , some kind of ardvark thing,dog,cat & a few others that I don't care to remember lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

Ps, pigs have fannys very similar to women .......ile leave that there


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

horse sex hmm 




imma leave this there also.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Ps, pigs have fannys very similar to women .......ile leave that there


It'd be a pleasant change for you atm baz lol


----------



## Firthdxb (Sep 5, 2016)

any decent recent uk grow journals about?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> It'd be a pleasant change for you atm baz lol


Lmao....you met the current Mrs then MG ! . Nice to here from you by the way


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Ps, pigs have fannys very similar to women .......ile leave that there


Interesting, never given it any thought but good to know


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao....you met the current Mrs then MG ! . Nice to here from you by the way


Yeah I read everyday m8, not much to input when u ain't got a grow on tho


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah I read everyday m8, not much to input when u ain't got a grow on tho


You keeping low because of your recent bad luck mate ? I had no choice , just had to get going again !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Interesting, never given it any thought but good to know


Well I'm a veritable font of all things clit like Z, & jfyi, if you give em a couple of turnips, you can ride em all day !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Well I'm a veritable font of all things clit like Z, & jfyi, if you give em a couple of turnips, you can ride em all day !


turnips are cheap, that's a good thing


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> You keeping low because of your recent bad luck mate ? I had no choice , just had to get going again !


Aye m8, one of the downfalls of owning not renting, won't be doin fuckall here for a bit yet


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Well I'm a veritable font of all things clit like Z, & jfyi, if you give em a couple of turnips, you can ride em all day !


Killing it first also works, no need for turnips...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Killing it first also works, no need for turnips...


#necrofuntimes


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Mr Hands was that strange dude from the US that liked to get it up the botty from horses. He videod it and let everyone else see. What a kind chap. Only problem, one of the horses split him in 2, poor Mr Hands.


That's the fellow. Death by horse cock is no way to go.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 5, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's the fellow. Death by horse cock is no way to go.


Yes, I have to be careful , me with the lady's , not the other way round .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 5, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> You will have had this eaten by now so ill not put you off it but I would have had that meat red raw like that dog dick your into  haha



It's a Rib-Eye.

Rib-Eye's are not for eating rare. 







Don't be coming in here thinking you know about steak, sit down in that corner over there and shut up divvy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Cupcake'.
> 
> 
> She loves a bit of that Rottweiler.


alsationstation.com lmao.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

[QUOTE="The Yorkshireman, post: 12932646, member: 240826

"Don't be coming in here thinking you know about steak, sit down in that corner over there and shut up divvy.[/QUOTE]

I'll give you it , thoroughly cooked rib eye tastes better. I just have read that you lose a lot of nutrition of the meat that way.

Anyway I know your false teeth might no be able to take that Grandpa


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I'll give you it , thoroughly cooked rib eye tastes better. I just have read that you lose a lot of nutrition of the meat that way.
> 
> Anyway I know your false teeth might no be able to take that Grandpa


It's not about thoroughly cooking, it's about the rendering of fat.
The flavour of beef is entirely dependent on the fat and sinew content, the more fat and connecting tissue in a cut then the more flavour the steak will have providing the fat is sufficiently rendered.

It's why fillet has should be eaten rare, it has next to no fat content so the flavour is subtle and comes out more when the beef has been aged.
A subtle flavour is destroyed after cooking, also fillet is very tender, something else which is fucked after cooking.
Steak tartare for example is high quality minced fillet, topped with an egg and eaten raw.

The more fat content in a steak cut then the more the fat needs to be rendered to get any flavour out of it.

Fat content (and therefore flavour) by cut with least to most is as follows....

Fillet
Sirloin
Rump
Rib-eye

Steaks should be cooked/eaten accordingly.
But any steak or piece of beef regardless of quality should not be cooked more than medium because after that point all integrity of the meat is lost completely.
A piece of beef cooked beyond medium is just knackered......tough, chewy and unpalatable.







And FYI the nutritional content of meat goes UP after cooking not down, unless you destroy it by over cooking it.







False teeth? Grandad? Who the fuck are you trying to insult folk in a thread you've just stepped into!?

You've mucked your ticket lad!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

This cunt rocks up to the UK thread with his shitty noob auto grow.......

Tries to step to legit foodies and gets it all completely wrong......

Then thinks the best course of action is to throw wild insults at the veteran when he's called out.......





He's not even been a member a month yet.
I can see the twat being on the end of a good flaming before long........


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

Got to get the steak to room temp before cooking, season then knob of butter hot pan, if it's grass fed it get s cooked medium rare for rib eye but you gotta get deep brown markings for flav rest for as long as the cooking time, eat with chips


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

Man u are brutal ! leave the poor scottish noob alone.


Their brains are like sponges .... you know the rest  



@ Budstar don't listen to peen above, he's british, it's not his fault


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

stop pushing fear on young ones !! period.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Got to get the steak to room temp before cooking, season then knob of butter hot pan, if it's grass fed it get s cooked medium rare for rib eye but you gotta get deep brown markings for flav rest for as long as the cooking time, eat with chips


I wasn't about to go all Ramsey/Pierre White on him though eh Zeddd!

If he only knew. lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

Gonna pick up some partridge for dinner, can't eat them French style tho fuk eating rawish fowl, good with parsnips and cabbage


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> he's british, it's not his fault



He's English actually.


Britain or 'Great Britain' to use it's proper name is an island that contains 3 country's.
England, Scotland and Wales..................ALL of which have their own language.


You might as well go all in and call him 'European' for fucks sake!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Gonna pick up some partridge for dinner, can't eat them French style tho fuk eating rawish fowl, good with parsnips and cabbage



My dad's told me tales of Toffs eating fowl after it's been hung for ages, the longer the better.

We're talking pheasant crawling with maggots and they love it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

What is it with Yanks and their complete and utter ignorance of world geography?


"Oh I just love your British accent!"



...................................


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Man u are brutal ! leave the poor scottish noob alone.
> 
> 
> Their brains are like sponges .... you know the rest
> ...


 lmao this is pre-watershed an ya think hes being brutal??

And actually we are English/Scottish/Irish/Welsh in here, dont think their is a "brit" amongst us lol

I can see you 2 noobies having fun over the next few days in here lol


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's English actually.
> 
> 
> Britain or 'Great Britain' to use it's proper name is an island that contains 3 country's.
> ...


i was talking about you ha ! 


leave the kid alone and don't be a dick  

you bro  


budstars Scottish about 24 maybe younger age .... but he's Scottish, don;t know if he lives in scotland tho.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My dad's told me tales of Toffs eating fowl after it's been hung for ages, the longer the better.
> 
> We're talking pheasant crawling with maggots and they love it.


Funnily enough there is a pub out in the country down here that hangs all their birds under the pub rafters in the beer garden, wont even consider putting something on the menu till its been in the garden for a few weeks lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2016)

Toffs can be careless eh!

Stall at my local market that sells nuts and dried fruits has been selling insects for ages now....peronsally I hope I am dead before we get to food shortages that require me to eat a bug burger.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What is it with Yanks and their complete and utter ignorance of world geography?
> 
> 
> "Oh I just love your British accent!"
> ...


you mean "south canadians" surely lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuck me actually gotta buy shop bought fags today, customs raided all the hooky places/ppl yesterday so will put a dent in things till I imagine....... the morning lol, kinda pointless em doing it really as dont even disrupt the supply for more than 24hrs lol


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lmao this is pre-watershed an ya think hes being brutal??
> 
> And actually we are English/Scottish/Irish/Welsh in here, dont think their is a "brit" amongst us lol
> 
> I can see you 2 noobies having fun over the next few days in here lol


 ha ha !! yea i forgot i had you on ignore ..... what a dick, good bye ha ha ha ha !!! seriosuly loling here, you should join in  


bye


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i was talking about you ha !
> 
> 
> leave the kid alone and don't be a dick
> ...



So the same thing apply's to me.

I'm English, not British.
Great Britain is not a country, it's an island.

It's like calling a guy from Sinaloa (in Mexico) and a guy born in Washington (U.S.A) 'American' because they were both born on the continent of America.



Like I said, you might as well go all in and call us 'European'!







Who gives a fuck about his age or where he's from?
He came in talking bollocks and threw stupid insults when he got called out.

He was being the dick and can be held accountable for his actions, like we all are.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So the same thing apply's to me.
> 
> I'm English, not British.
> Great Britain is not a country, it's an island.
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha ha !! yea i forgot i had you on ignore ..... what a dick, good bye ha ha ha ha !!! seriosuly loling here, you should join in
> 
> 
> bye



You're full of shit.

If you have somebody on ignore then you can't see their posts.


..............................................


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

grrr !! 


imma off to smoke and be happy  life sucks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> grrr !!
> 
> 
> imma off to smoke and be happy  life sucks




No.

Your life sucks.

In fact it must suck AND blow being an ignorant Yank.





Never mind, how about you jog on and go treat yourself to a nice long soak in the bath to relax..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Toffs can be careless eh!
> 
> Stall at my local market that sells nuts and dried fruits has been selling insects for ages now....peronsally I hope I am dead before we get to food shortages that require me to eat a bug burger.



As it happens D' we were talking about this the other day.


Musclefood.com sell burgers made from Buffalo Worms........
_*
http://www.musclefood.com/bug-burgers.html*_


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> False teeth? Grandad? Who the fuck are you trying to insult folk in a thread you've just stepped into!?
> 
> You've mucked your ticket lad!


Fuck me man, just taking the piss. 

I based my "joke" on your shady fucking plates that my Gran would have but let me guess that jokes to far too eh?

No hard feelings mate just a bit of banter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

I watched a documentary a few months ago that said if we can find a way to mass farm insects then we could quite easily solve the worlds food shortage problems, or the food shortage problems that we are going to face in the future as the population rises.


It's all about the huge protein content of bugs apparently.

And when they made some bug food products and tested them on the public (without telling them what they were made of) 90%+ of people said they would buy the product and that it was very tasty.

The funny looks came when they finally said what the products were made from, even then most folk still had to agree that they actually liked the product despite then being repulsed at the thought of bugs afterwards.



It's all about getting over the stigma.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Man u are brutal ! leave the poor scottish noob alone.
> 
> 
> Their brains are like sponges .... you know the rest
> ...


Who you talking on behalf of you wee fanny?

I'll talk for myself.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2016)

Sheesh. 40 gram burgers a bit measly....you'd need a whole pack.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're full of shit.
> 
> If you have somebody on ignore then you can't see their posts.
> 
> ...


i know but there's a button at the bottom of the threads ..... 2 ignored posts 


i forgot about dick wad up there somewhere ha ha !! 


nm life goes on, you see the thing is he can read this and it kills him ha ha !!! 

nm again


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Who you talking on behalf of you *wee fanny*?
> 
> I'll talk for myself.


ha ha !! and the days go on ..... i'm gone got work to do  


i'll pass through later


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I watched a documentary a few months ago that said if we can find a way to mass farm insects then we could quite easily solve the worlds food shortage problems, or the food shortage problems that we are going to face in the future as the population rises.
> 
> 
> It's all about the huge protein content of bugs apparently.
> ...


I think I watched that as well.
And absolutely. All about stigma. If it came down to it most folk will say they couldn't kill an animal....I bet they would change their tune if they were starving. Same thing with insects. When they are packaged up to look like onion bahjis then who cares...bit of curry powder hides a million sins.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Fuck me man, just taking the piss.
> 
> I based my "joke" on your shady fucking plates that my Gran would have but let me guess that jokes to far too eh?
> 
> No hard feelings mate just a bit of banter.




You call that a "joke"?

You know that other people are supposed to understand what's funny about a "joke" for it to be a "joke" right?

Otherwise you're just being a cunt who's insulting people for your own amusement.

You see the definite line there? No?
Never mind then eh, better luck next time you try to be funny and come across as a cunt instead.






Shady plates?
I assume you're implying that you think that meal is a 'small portion'?

Well there's around 750 calories in an average sized (300g) steak after grilling, plus the potatoes, greens and it all being cooked in olive oil washed down with a glass of milk brings the meal to around 1000 calories.

3 of those a day with training and you'll be hench as fuck in no time!




Let me guess, you're a fat cunt who has no idea about calories and nutrition?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i know but there's a button at the bottom of the threads ..... 2 ignored posts


Bullshit.

That button ignores the whole person, not individual posts.


Been here a month and you're trying to tell us how the site works?

You fail so hard........


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shady plates?
> I assume you're implying that you think that meal is a 'small portion'?
> 
> Well there's around 750 calories in an average sized (300g) steak after grilling, plus the potatoes, greens and it all being cooked in olive oil washed down with a glass of milk brings the meal to around 1000 calories.
> ...


Nah mate I was meaning that the plates themself. Ie material and design are pish.

Here let's just leave the "joke" at that cause it's obviously not been portrayed right over a Forum.

I'm no a fat cunt either eh but someone is taking a joke about there food a bit too seriously....I know fat cunts that do that


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My dad's told me tales of Toffs eating fowl after it's been hung for ages, the longer the better.
> 
> We're talking pheasant crawling with maggots and they love it.


Yes I heard about that from my grandparents omfg, the French eat pigeon grouse and partridge rare but it tastes better cooked imo


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> budstars Scottish about 24 maybe younger age .... but he's Scottish, don;t know if he lives in scotland tho.


What's with the shite inaccurate profiling?

Your not police as you are too thick for that.

So just some fat fucking virgin who comes on here and profiles every cunt to get a sense of "Reality" on this online forum.

Fuck off, you are not wanted and nobody likes you so stop trying to fit in with your pish attempts at mimicking other peoples dialect and banter.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

ha ha ha !!! my life just gets better.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 6, 2016)

I see the love is flowing in here today as per


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> That button ignores the whole person, not individual posts.
> 
> ...










show ignored content ^^^^^


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I see the love is flowing in here today as per


noobs, noobs everywhere !!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


>


That looks like a white Obama sucking Michelle's dick in your avvi


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i know but there's a button at the bottom of the threads ..... 2 ignored posts
> 
> 
> i forgot about dick wad up there somewhere ha ha !!
> ...


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That looks like a white Obama sucking Michelle's dick in your avvi


no, no it doesn't



an who the fucks Michelle ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Nah mate I was meaning that the plates themself. Ie material and design are pish.
> 
> Here let's just leave the "joke" at that cause it's obviously not been portrayed right over a Forum.
> 
> I'm no a fat cunt either eh but someone is taking a joke about there food a bit too seriously....



Material?

Erm they're made out of fucking clay like all mass produced plates are, the same as the ones you eat your dinner off dickhead!

As for the pattern, who gives a fuck what design is printed on dinner plates?
Women and collectors, that's who!


I guess you won't like the pattern on these earthenware pieces either, too grannyfied for you eh?










Despite these rare pieces being hand made in Eastern Europe and pieces made with these designs are worth a small fortune.

But what the fuck do you know about pottery and glassware design eh?
Fuck all that's what, I could eat my steak off Clarice Cliff and you'd probably make some stupid comment about 'Paint by Numbers'!





Again, there is no 'joke' if it only exists on your head.
It's like my girlfriend telling a 'joke' in Polish and then laughing her arse off, despite her being the only person in the room who understood what the fuck she meant.

Jokes are portrayed perfectly fine through text, that however wasn't a joke.
It was just some stupid thought inside your head that seemed funny to you at the time.




Says it was a joke about the plates when I explained the food thing, now back pedals and says it was about the food?

Congratulations, you've managed to confuse yourself..........


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Material?
> 
> Erm they're made out of fucking clay like all mass produced plates are, the same as the ones you eat your dinner off dickhead!
> 
> ...


It was always about the plates.

It's now seeming to me that its about way more for you though bud.

Fuck sake , chill out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> show ignored content ^^^^^



And you've just proven my point.

The 'ignore' button ignores the whole person.

You can choose to 'show ignored content' one by one after the fact, hence why it says "16 more messages".
Because it has ignored ALL of them of which there are 16 more.




Congratulations, you've managed to contradict yourself..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> It's now seeming to me that its about way more for you though



Yeah, reking you ya crank.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> someone is taking a joke about there food a bit too seriously....





The-Budster said:


> It was always about the plates.




....................


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ....................


Okay I fucked it on that comment however the original comment was the design of the plates as they looked old fashioned. 

This has been dragged on a bit now...


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

I see the uk growers thread is fubar as usual....


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 6, 2016)

Take cover weed nerds, the snipers back


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Take cover weed nerds, the snipers back


some memory u got there ..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> the design of the plates as they looked old fashioned.


You have no idea what you are talking about and are just chatting shit.

Stop it, stop it now.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 6, 2016)

This thread is fucked hahaha


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about and are just chatting shit.
> 
> Stop it, stop it now.


Yeah whatever mate, got a collection made and imported in from South-East Asia. Siam to be specific but I don't know much about plates right enough....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah whatever mate, got a collection made and imported in from South-East Asia. Siam to be specific but I don't know much about plates right enough....
> 
> View attachment 3774221



Says he "got a collection made and imported".


Shows a mass produced 'dishwasher safe' plate with the IKEA 'Registered Trademark'.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> It was always about the plates.
> 
> It's now seeming to me that its about way more for you though bud.
> 
> Fuck sake , chill out.


Did you just tell The Yorkshireman to chill out.... This will not end well


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

Just made a few quid gambling gunna crack out the gin and get some more gorilla glue 4 in the vape, done enough for one day


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Did you just tell The Yorkshireman to chill out.... This will not end well


Lol

Cunt just keeps digging the hole deeper.


He's a real artisan fan you know, he collects IKEA!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

Hand made Boleslawiec pottery from the Vena factory.....






And from the Wiza factory.......




"Unikat" (Unikat is a Polish word meaning unique) because each pattern is produced exclusively by a single artist.".............

(the water jug)



..........._*http://www.ceramikawiza.com/en









*_


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

And the Mrs has turned up with Czech lager.

Looks like I'm joining you Zeddd.


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol
> 
> Cunt just keeps digging the hole deeper.
> 
> ...


He was obv taking the piss. Strange cunt aint you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> He was obv taking the piss. Strange cunt aint you.


And I was obviously being sarcastic

Slow cunt aint you.



Take your 4 post self and jog on.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> He was obv taking the piss. Strange cunt aint you.


could Send you a postcard hes been taking the piss out him since he come on,


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you've just proven my point.
> 
> The 'ignore' button ignores the whole person.
> 
> ...


and this is how we pick mods  



or not in this situation  



you get on with your day buddy, you've totally miss understood every thing i'v said. screenshot and everything. 


 there you go, i'll leave you a little clap.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This thread is fucked hahaha


it is a little wild isn't it ha ha !! 

all the haze flying round peps rooms, they can't read the screen text properly ha ha !!


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Another noob cunt who's been here 2 fucking mins.


Was only pointing out what seemed pretty obv. You seemed to be taking him a bit too seriously when he ws only trying to have a laugh with you.

No offence meant though. Dont want to cause any shite in a thread that seems pretty locked down. Back to lurking for me.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> Was only pointing out what seemed pretty obv. You seemed to be taking him a bit too seriously when he ws only trying to have a laugh with you.
> 
> No offence meant though. Dont want to cause any shite in a thread that seems pretty locked down. Back to lurking for me.


Don't lurk come out fighting, this is sport


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

On the No 10 over ice, squeeze of fresh mandarin, that the budvar or the zlaty summin?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyway we may be a bunch of cunts but we have all the best genetics, original exodus cheese clone, ditto psychosis and livers/blues, now we have gg4 clone and there are many more coming, what you noobs growing?


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don't lurk come out fighting, this is sport


Sport? More like - *"this is sparta"*


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Anyway we may be a bunch of cunts but we have all the best genetics, original exodus cheese clone, ditto psychosis and livers/blues, now we have gg4 clone and there are many more coming, what you noobs growing?


Blue dream. Only second run so still picking up as i go.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> what you noobs growing?



You know i love this thread, i think i mentioned before.





Anyways i'm growing a seed sent personally from a breeder in XXXXX it's been worked on for 2 yrs and i'v had exclusive first test and rights to sell .... no one else has it yet and it's a killer of a strain, very landracy and deep in diesel traits very deep !! ....... so there  

 fuk u


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

Ita been a been a while since i heard of the exodus.
the Best exodus i had was in 2005 wish i vould get it clone here,ive never smelt cheez like it ever again.it was from t.h.c in kings crosss london he grows medically for patients around the back of the main road u can see it from the street,huge grow up on a balcony and my pal was a patient so i got a smoke its still in my top 3.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Anyway we may be a bunch of cunts but we have all the best genetics, original exodus cheese clone, ditto psychosis and livers/blues, now we have gg4 clone and there are many more coming, what you noobs growing?


That is pretty tidy. 

Are clones shared amongst users or do you mean people here have one of those personally?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> You know i love this thread, i think i mentioned before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS not another tester


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Anyways i'm growing a seed sent personally from a breeder in XXXXX it's been worked on for 2 yrs and i'v had exclusive first test and rights to sell .... no one else has it yet and it's a killer of a strain, very landracy and deep in diesel traits very deep !! ....... so there
> 
> fuk u


That is clearly a load of shite.

What do you get out of this mate? Like being serious. Maybe a hundred people have asked you before but I really would like to know eh. 

You dont grow or sell ; we just established that with that horrendous lie. 

Do you even smoke?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> You know i love this thread, i think i mentioned before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> Sport? More like - *"this is sparta"*


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> That is pretty tidy.
> 
> Are clones shared amongst users or do you mean people here have one of those personally?


I think the clone bandit charges a tenner a cut when you are council approved


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> You know i love this thread, i think i mentioned before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the mother


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Lol, english? Some people hate the English. I don't. They're just wankers. We, on the other hand, are COLONIZED by wankers. Can't even find a decent culture to be colonized BY. We're ruled by effete arseholes. It's a SHITE state of affairs to be in, and ALL the fresh air in the world won't make any fucking difference!

Rabbie burns....or maybe it was Renton.


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Any pics of the mother


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> Lol, english? Some people hate the English. I don't. They're just wankers. We, on the other hand, are COLONIZED by wankers. Can't even find a decent culture to be colonized BY. We're ruled by effete arseholes. It's a SHITE state of affairs to be in, and ALL the fresh air in the world won't make any fucking difference!
> 
> Rabbie burns....or maybe it was Renton.


That was Rabbie Burns....

Renton said "Wee, sleekit, cow'rin, tim'rous beastie....." as he laid on the junkies carpet staring at a mouse.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Any pics of the mother


nup


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> View attachment 3774368


ha ha !! 


still nup sorry, not my seeds.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Do you even smoke?


yep


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> View attachment 3774368


Looks like shes been overfed would give her water for a bit..ha ha nice 1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

i nip out for a quick mid life crisis and it's turned into the great British plate off. what the very fuck is going on.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i nip out for a quick mid life crisis and it's turned into the great British plate off. what the very fuck is going on.


noobs/sock puppets


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> yep


Changed your avvi after I savaged it? What's with HST, you think you write like him?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> View attachment 3774368


christ my mince pies didn't need to see that


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> noobs/sock puppets


I feel like that but just about control it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

reminds me of a guy i see near my work, walks along staring bent over at the ground shouting fuck off at the pavement.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I guess you won't like the pattern on these earthenware pieces either, too grannyfied for you eh?


damn nice ceramic pitcher.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> That is pretty tidy.
> 
> Are clones shared amongst users or do you mean people here have one of those personally?


Shared amongst those who we trust, we know who we are


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

All the cheez we get seems a bit low on the thc side nowadays,its always blu chz or some other chz mixed strain.its still nice.
but i havent had the original ex for years now.the seeds i tried of big buddha wernt the same as what i first tried either.
Soz to go bk to talking about weed.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Changed your avvi after I savaged it? What's with HST, you think you write like him?


huh ?

what do you mean ? after u savaged it ?

and whats HST ?



and r u gay ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Shared amongst those who we trust, we know who we are


I'm don and so's my mate 

seriously 'r u gay' put some effort into your crack will ya


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This thread is fucked hahaha


time to restart the thread council.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

it'll be weed nerd o clock shortly. I'm unplugging for a bit. 

play nice now haha


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

primabudda said:


> huh ?
> 
> what do you mean ? after u savaged it ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm don and so's my mate
> 
> seriously 'r u gay' put some effort into your crack will ya


Yehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 6, 2016)

Your not Bi either are you Z


----------



## limonene (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## limonene (Sep 6, 2016)

This thread is so dysfunctional i love it


----------



## limonene (Sep 6, 2016)

oh yeah forum GSC and amnesia core cut


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3774469 View attachment 3774470 View attachment 3774474 View attachment 3774476


They look awesome,What strain jesus one of them has nearly black leaves shiny as fook


----------



## limonene (Sep 6, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> They look awesome,What strain jesus one of them has nearly black leaves shiny as fook


cheers man 1st 2 are forum cookies and next 2 are amnesia haze core cut with extra long flush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Your not Bi either are you Z


you dancin Baz?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

stoned to fuck here and some twat's only set the fire alarm off in the flats. balls am I going outside.


----------



## OGskunkworks (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stoned to fuck here and some twat's only set the fire alarm off in the flats. balls am I going outside.


Fuck that noise. Wait till you feel the door getting hot before you go anywhere.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stoned to fuck here and some twat's only set the fire alarm off in the flats. balls am I going outside.


Keep warm mukka


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> cheers man 1st 2 are forum cookies and next 2 are amnesia haze core cut with extra long flush


Cool looking ladies mate.


----------



## makka (Sep 6, 2016)

Alright lads how's all?
Anyway before no grow o'clock as anyone used the RAM air carbon filters? Do they work well filtering the smell unlike the shitty cheap brands?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

Fire engine arrived but they've just turned it off. Might have actually been a fire. City living is a right chew


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Your not Bi either are you Z


Bicycle is the closest I've been, need pussy like oxygen still


----------



## primabudda (Sep 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3774469 View attachment 3774470 View attachment 3774474 View attachment 3774476


dark purple there !! 


what is it ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> oh yeah forum GSC and amnesia core cut


You've done em proud bro


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuk u should have been on the defoliation thread a fellas was threating to kill folk half hr ago.he just been banned!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> you've totally miss understood every thing i'v said. screenshot and everything.



No, no I haven't.

I broke it down and explained it.


You were wrong.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

OGskunkworks said:


> he was only trying to have a laugh with you.


No, he was trying to have a laugh AT me.

He failed and got rekt for it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Eye up lads, you know who you are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

600w MH bulb failed on me yesterday.

I'll be fucked if I'm paying my local shop £35 for a Powerplant branded one when I can get a generic off Ebay for £17.50 though.

Growshops are daylight robbery ffs.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Morning mate

Saw this today n thought ya might find it amusing...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Saw this today n thought ya might find it amusing...
> 
> View attachment 3774883



Oh dear, made my fucking day!


Tears of laughter after the first 2!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

The Mrs got me this mug a while back.........

 



Ironically fitting for this thread.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you dancin Baz?


You asking Don ?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> You asking Don ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 7, 2016)

I've a feeling I'm too high maintenance for Don .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Should add another one to that mug.

Bought = Past tense of 'Buy'
Brought = Moved from there to here.


"I've just brought a new ballast"

Oh really, where did you bring it from?..............


It doesn't half make me laugh that one but it's fucking rife!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I've a feeling I'm too high maintenance for Don .



I doubt it.


Unless you like waxing £600 on a pair of Laura Ashley lamps.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

So annoyingly I cant find half of the seeds I had here, so now im down to TW n SD oh n a CF bagseed lol, time to get buying methinks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So annoyingly I cant find half of the seeds I had here, so now im down to TW n SD oh n a CF bagseed lol, time to get buying methinks



Surely you can cadge some clones?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Surely you can cadge some clones?


Oh ive got mums/snips of Livers here an at a mates place but the different seeds i was gna run alongside it etc, was hoping to get 3-4 different ones cracked for a bit of variety thru xmas but half of em have gone missing lol

EDIT: Ive got 4 livers as well in the flower cupboard just been flipped to 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> Unless you like waxing £600 on a pair of Laura Ashley lamps.


Lol aye those fucking things. They were like the last ones in the UK and when she unpacked em they were wonky so she took em back.

Am bloody lathered today. Baz I've a full portion of ball soup you can have for nixy!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Baz I've a full portion of ball soup you can have for nixy!


........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

Its the happy tabs they've got me on, I'm sweating like a geordie in a spelling test. The side effects are worse than the depression.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> there's one on 4200 manny lane bd
> 
> but i don't think he does hps, just big ass cfls 500w things
> 
> ...



I live in Bradford and there isn't a "4200 Manningham Lane".

Manningham Lane goes from the Hamm Strasse to Lister Park where it becomes Keighley Road and the numbers only go up to about 300.

The biggest grow shop in Yorkshire is on Manningham Lane, called Bradford Hydroponics and it's numbered 95-97.




This is my "local" that sells the 600w Powerplant MH bulbs for £35.

I've known the owner Ben and his family (brother and mother) since they opened the shop about 7 years ago, he also owns Hydroponica in Wakefield.

It's the only grow shop on Manningham Lane that I know of and it's the only grow shop in the center of Bradford that I know of.
And I've lived in Bradford for about 15 years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The side effects are worse than the depression.



Don't want to say I told you so but.............


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its the happy tabs they've got me on, I'm sweating like a geordie in a spelling test. The side effects are worse than the depression.


Shit all happy tabs I know about make me sweatt fukn bullets like that, least the ones that make me want to hug my neighbor do


----------



## primabudda (Sep 7, 2016)

big duh !!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes Yorkie delete everything in case they trace you from your randomly vague post that details nothing of who you are or where you live etc, they will know its you ( out off all the millions of people that live in Bradford) just bgecause of the way you said it, oh and the hydro shop owner of course only has 1 single person that he knows so piece of piss to track you that way as well......


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

That's yorkies pimped up colt parked behind the merc isn't it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> o dear
> 
> huston we have a problem.
> 
> ...



Yes we do have a problem, YOU!

It appears that you don't even live in this fucking country because you seem to be a Yank (although you referred to Manningham Lane as "manny lane" which is something only locals who actually know the road would do so I'm not 100% sure), yet you are trying to tell me what is not only in my county but what's in MY city!

See you didn't know I live in Bradford until I called you out, again you're full of shit and are just plain WRONG.

I am quite confident in saying that Bradford Hydroponics is the ONLY grow shop on Manningham Lane and the ONLY grow shop in the centre of Bradford, if you can prove me wrong then please do but I'll tell you now if you can it certainly isn't number 420 or even near to 400 for that matter! (because the numbers don't go that high)





A few lads in here have my phone number as it happens and I live in a tiny little affluent area called Thackley close to Shipley centre, Shipley being a rural village suburb of Bradford.
So that's narrowed down where I live to 1 main road in about 1/4 of a square mile for you.


And no it's not sloppy here, I scrub all meta data from all photos I ever post so nobody can ever geo-tag my shit.

Tracing a single physical computer from an IP address is not possible so I have no worries there.

And growing cannabis (although yes illegal in the UK) is pretty much decriminalised here for a certain amount.
The Crown Prosecution Service changed the sentencing guidelines a few years ago, you can get caught growing 8 plants and never even see a cell, you'd get Community Service and/or a fine.

We have members of the thread that have been busted (some several times) and have never seen a prison cell.

It's so lapse now in England that Yorkshire is the ganja capital of Europe, we produce more than anybody else.






Yeah I think it's best you fuck off too, you're doing yourself no favours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> That's yorkies pimped up colt parked behind the merc isn't it



No because I have a Suzuki Swift Sport and there is no Mercedes or Mitsubishi Colt in that photo.

 

If you open your fucking eyes it's quite clearly a silver BMW, then a light green Rover 200, then a black VW Golf.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 7, 2016)

bye


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> bye



Fuck off!


----------



## primabudda (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck off!



you're a hindrance and you know it.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 7, 2016)

fucking retard, puts pics of where he lives.

i'm mean come on yorky !! you know. duh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> you're a hindrance and you know it.



I'm not stopping you from leaving.


You're full of shit and you know it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> fucking retard, puts pics of where he lives.
> 
> i'm mean come on yorky !! you know. duh



I don't live in a fucking grow shop you daft cunt!


Do you even logic!?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> you're a hindrance and you know it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Bradford is the 6th most populated city in the UK and the 4th largest metropolitan district after Birmingham, Sheffield and Leeds.

There are over 500,000 people that live in Bradford and according to the 2011 census the population density then was 11,820 people per square mile.





Just saying.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> fucking retard


Yes you are...guess they don't like you here either.


what a shock!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes you are...guess they don't like you here either.
> 
> 
> what a shock!




Ha Ha Ha Ha!!



.................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> guess they don't like you here either.


Please do enlighten us?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Please do enlighten us!


About Mainliner and his 20-30 trolling socks? He's been banned so many times I lost count...

Doesn't socially mingle well with others, common knowledge around the forums.

Enjoy!


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

Quick abe, it's mainliner


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> About Mainliner and his 20-30 trolling socks? He's been banned so many times I lost count...
> 
> Doesn't socially mingle well with others, common knowledge around the forums.
> 
> Enjoy!



Oh that scruffy smackhead!

Yeah I know the one.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> pls stop talkng about where you're living you fucking dick head. You'll bring trouble to others you sloppy twat. duh again man !!


Your stupid rational has no basis in logic what so ever.
I've already explained the technicality's of the situation, which you obviously don't understand.



Now we know you're that scruffy smackhead Mainliner, you seem to forget that you told me your real name in PM some time ago.
AND the names of other scruffy smackheads that you used to hang around with up Wibsey (a village in Bradford) which explains why you would refer to Manningham Lane as "manny lane" which is something only locals who know it would do.

And you also told me in PM that you haven't lived in Bradford for a few years and that you now live in Halifax, which is a fucking stones throw away from Bradford (15-20 min drive).





So who's really the sloppy twat!?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

good afternoon need words. 



merlot i believe you've met medicropper.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ^^^ dude stop, just stop.


Mainy why are you starting shit in this thread. These dudes are cool man, chill out.

Got back to attempting to troll TnT so we can all gang bang you. The way you like it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

Imagine getting your kicks being a troll on a weed.forum. How many socks does a man need ffs lol.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Imagine getting your kicks being a troll on a weed.forum. How many socks does a man need ffs lol.


You would think he would get the hint after being banned 50+ times


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> they are cool i agree gary, but fuck me man side ways upside, saying roads and places living etc.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm out of here, i got shit to do ! with cool people !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Just found out I dropped 140 on kg of wagyu rib eye joint, went for the 7-9 marble score, Fkin Amazon I was pissed up and don't remember doing this so I blame you lot, only reason I found out was the Mrs asking me if I'd totally lost my grip of reality spending over a ton on a kilo of meat when there are bills blah blah, Gonna be nice my daughter was very excited, loves ribeye that girl


----------



## makka (Sep 7, 2016)

Lmao OUTED!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 7, 2016)

I lived up in Shipley for a bit Yorkie, Biely is it ? Street was Bierly hall grove .


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Delete button is for pussies, wear it


----------



## primabudda (Sep 7, 2016)

priceless, my life is amazing and so simple, it falls on my lap like a fucking pot noodle.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

The biggest bollox so far has been awarded to the man who had/has his own boat as the avvi


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 7, 2016)

So are you admitting that all the information that yorkshireman has supplied is true? You seem a little agitated. Think its time too call it a night.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Remember that wrongun who posted pics of his empty swimming pool and Google earthed it


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> So are you admitting that all the information that yorkshireman has supplied is true? You seem a little agitated. Think its time too call it a night.


Who u talking to man?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 7, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> So are you admitting that all the information that yorkshireman has supplied is true? You seem a little agitated. Think its time too call it a night.


no the dude posted and typed about where he lives, fucking street names photos and everything, then goes does something even dumber.




I am so gone from this thread it's unreal.



unreal.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 7, 2016)

Primma


zeddd said:


> Who u talking to man?


 Prima. The posts have disappeared now tho. so i look like a mumbling idiot. .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I lived up in Shipley for a bit Yorkie, Biely is it ? Street was Bierly hall grove .



Bierley Hall Grove.

That's in proper Bradford not Shipley.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> no the dude posted and typed about where he lives, fucking street names photos and everything, then goes does something even dumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said he mentioned the biggest d*** b****** in the north. How would you know if you aren't "that guy"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

primabudda said:


> no the dude posted and typed about where he lives, fucking street names photos and everything, then goes does something even dumber.


I told the fucking village where I live, the photo was of the biggest grow shop in the county that's fucking miles away!


----------



## ovo (Sep 7, 2016)

don let him get ye goat.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry but that moggy topped all "come find me I'll gi ya a clue" with his gps pinged 2 acre farmhouse with outdoor and indoor pool, with aerial view, cunt didn't believe in exif 
Scrubbers, lol, ain't seen him about since then


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Just googled that pub, looks a bit rough, lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Just googled that pub, looks a bit rough, lol



It is these days, it's a right dive.

Few folk been shot/stabbed there within the last couple of years, when I lived in Wibsey it was quite nice.

It used to have an L shaped pool table that I've taken some tidy profits off.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It is these days, it's a right dive.
> 
> Few folk been shot/stabbed there within the last couple of years, when I lived in Wibsey it was quite nice.
> 
> It used to have an L shaped pool table that I've taken some tidy profits off.


I was lookin at the xmas menu, 4 courses for 31 quid. Value right there. Loving the meet and eat promo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

And over xmas is when you're most likely to get shot!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> that moggy ain't seen him about since then



No me neither.

Shame that, he was on for sending me some proper G13 seeds.


I got the proper G13 back story off him, I still have those PM's too.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

32 shootings in Detroit during this Labor Day holiday weekend but only 4 were fatalities, so all in all, doing pretty good.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And over xmas is when you're most likely to get shot!


Spat gin


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Meet and eat, issat meet your maker and eat lead?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

@zeddd



_*https://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/sites/default/files/files/building-projects/foi_1803-15_gun_and_knife_crime_in_leeds_and_bradford_2015_0.pdf*_


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @zeddd
> Lol they need more gun crime to balance the knife stats
> 
> 
> _*https://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/sites/default/files/files/building-projects/foi_1803-15_gun_and_knife_crime_in_leeds_and_bradford_2015_0.pdf*_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

reet! t'is a touch lively in ere...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

We don't fuck about round here, it's proper naughty.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

lol never touched no junkie shit in my life!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Yet doesn't argue about the "Franky", had another sock puppet account named 'Mainliner' and hangs around with known heroin addicts.

Seems legit.


..........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol they need more gun crime to balance the knife stats


This happened last week, literally down the road from me.


_*http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/14718653.UPDATE__Bradford_men_arrested_in_connection_with_Shipley_shooting_incidents/*_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yet doesn't argue about the "Franky", had another sock puppet account named 'Mainliner' and hangs around with known heroin addicts.
> 
> Seems legit.
> 
> ...


I aint a fucking clue what your on about chap! I only popped in to see how you reprobates were getting on ffs!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

chill winston!

What happened to hulkman?? has he had hos 6th kid yet??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Curry and a catch up with 'Mr Robot' time.


Laters lads, you know who you are.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

toodle pip ya wee cheeky cunt ya!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 7, 2016)

Lol I got too many on ignore sounds like people are shouting at themselves, ignored are; abe supercrap and sumothers


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

lol silly crackhead


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ... is for pussies


thread gone to shit aye, lookin for someone to blame again huh. does somebody need a hug..


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 7, 2016)

@The Yorkshireman 
I don't think that @Merlot is a sock. He gave out a few details about his lady boss. She's an oil exec as I recall and someone here did a bit of Googling and worked out who she was. He even posted a pic of himself ffs. I saved it on my laptop so if he wants to keep coming here to be a cunt I might re-post both


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @The Yorkshireman
> I don't think that @Merlot is a sock. He gave out a few details about his lady boss. She's an oil exec as I recall and someone here did a bit of Googling and worked out who she was. He even posted a pic of himself ffs. I saved it on my laptop so if he wants to keep coming here to be a cunt I might re-post both


Sounds like snitching to me


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

Snitching, or even threatening to snitch, will not be tolerated among leaders of the thread council. 

Lol jebb's language, "power" and "domination". We still have spot for the lad on council though, minister of cunts and strategic planning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

Haha you blocked rolli. Smooth Z


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2016)

WTF is goin on in here ???


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Snitching, or even threatening to snitch, will not be tolerated among leaders of the thread council.
> 
> Lol jebb's language, "power" and "domination". We still have spot for the lad on council though, minister of cunts and strategic planning.


Wouldn't even trust him to clean the growroom


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @The Yorkshireman
> I don't think that @Merlot is a sock. He gave out a few details about his lady boss. She's an oil exec as I recall and someone here did a bit of Googling and worked out who she was. He even posted a pic of himself ffs. I saved it on my laptop so if he wants to keep coming here to be a cunt I might re-post both


lol honestly!!

worked out what?? absolute tosh! she is one of a number of women in high earning jobs in the oil industry. Who ever claimed that is an utter lying cunt. Repost my pic lol i've nowt to hide! it's actually pretty fucking pathetic you saved it tbh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

Same shit different day Irish.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

> Delete button is for pussies, wear it


haa jebb, it'll be ok.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 7, 2016)

Merlot said:


> lol honestly!!
> 
> worked out what?? absolute tosh! she is one of a number of women in high earning jobs in the oil industry. Who ever claimed that is an utter lying cunt. Repost my pic lol i've nowt to hide! it's actually pretty fucking pathetic you saved it tbh



Haha I only saved it at the time cos I was fucking about with photo shop


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Haha I only saved it at the time cos I was fucking about with photo shop


i've nowt against gays like, it's ok


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 7, 2016)

Merlot said:


> i've nowt against gays like, it's ok


The fucking state of ya. Don't flatter yourself


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

me bird don't mind! beyond that i couldnt give a fuck!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

Well gentlemen just pm if you wish to be considered for position on council. Since the crew is somewhat thin, some members will have multiple titles on council.

council spots already spoken for:
Minister of cunts and strategic planning - @zeddd
Minister of gifs and memes - @R1b3n4


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

what happened to the pillhead cunt that thought he was the next kingpin of blues??


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Same shit different day Irish.


Same circus different clowns Don..


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Well gentlemen just pm if you wish to be considered for position on council. Since the crew is somewhat thin, some members will have multiple titles on council.
> 
> council spots already spoken for:
> Minister of cunts and strategic planning - @zeddd
> Minister of gifs and memes - @R1b3n4


Minister of pervy bastard hangin around wer isnt not wanted @abe superco


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

Merlot said:


> what happened to the pillhead cunt that thought he was the next kingpin of blues??


The bandit must be in rehab again


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

poor abe, he's a yank and a bunch of reprobate cunts don't like him. prob hang himself soon!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

Currently, thread head grower position is shared by yorkie, don gin and zedd.



irish4:20 said:


> Minister of pervy bastard hangin around wer isnt not wanted @abe superco


Well, with that reasoning, there wouldn't be much of a thread council. I accept your nomination as minister of pervy bastards, thank you.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

minister of potatoes


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

Some of these lads will only ever be trimmers abe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

trimmers lol 

that requires work, these cunts are work shy.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

council spots already spoken for:

Head Growers - yorkie, don gin and zedd
Minister of Pervy Bastards - abe 
Minister of Beans - dst 
Minister of gifs and memes - R1b3n4
Team Spirit Coach - medicropper
Minister of cunts and strategic planning - zedd


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

Merlot said:


> minister of potatoes


Are you sure that's the position you want, that may already be taken I have to check with someone else first. Instead how about minister of vino?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

i love the vino abe!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

Let the record indicate three new council titles.


Minister of vino - merlot
Ministers of Kilmister - yorkie and zedd
Minister of potatoes - irish


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> council spots already spoken for:
> 
> Head Growers - yorkie, don gin and zedd
> Minister of Pervy Bastards - abe
> ...


lol.wtf man
.rU minister of keeping there balls clean.u wanna be tho dont ya.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 7, 2016)

Holliday Saturday , I've got that tingly spud feeling


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> lol.wtf man
> .rU minister of keeping there balls clean


If you want head grower, we gotta see pics or more knowledge.


bazoomer said:


> I've got that tingly spud feeling


Sounds like another minister of potatoes in the skillet. If you don't want to be added and have another title you prefer, just say so baz.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

Baz can be minister of sheep shagging


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 7, 2016)

Lol soz dude couldnt help myself head cleaning sounds about right for me tho cheerz!!lmao


----------



## Merlot (Sep 7, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Lol soz dude couldnt help myself head cleaning sounds about right for me tho cheerz!!lmao


do you lick around the head, or just suck??


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh cylinder head cleaning only sorry mate...


Merlot said:


> do you lick around the head, or just suck??


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Lol soz dude couldnt help myself head cleaning sounds about right for me tho cheerz!!lmao


So janitor it is? Minister of Custodial Arts, dazzyballz.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 7, 2016)

Lmao..this thread is fuking insane man.
had a good chuckle reading back on some of the crack.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

Thread Council updated sept 8, 2016

Head Growers - yorkie, don gin and zedd
Minister of pervy bastards - abe 
Minister of sheep shagging - (position open)
Minister of Beans - dst 
Minister of gifs and memes - R1b3n4
Team Spirit Coaches - medicropper, rolli
Ministers of Custodial Arts - dazzyballz, abe 
Minister of Vino - merlot
Ministers of potatoes - irish, baz 
Ministers of Kilmister - yorkie and zedd
Minister of Rambo - 1stblood
Minister of cunts and strategic planning - zedd


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2016)

Merlot said:


> Repost my pic lol i've nowt to hide!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 7, 2016)

Aye Later lads you know who you are...wtf...or maybe you dont cause i dont know either i just talk like i know loads,its 3 peeps and if i say that sounds like more and makes me feel reaal good.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2016)

I've just read the last two days worth.
Looks like I missed the party.
It livened up my night shift


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 7, 2016)

Eye up weed nerds


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

L


The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3775381


that Zika virus eaten the top of his head?, south west France, oil exec Dom


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2016)

Well well well, my stutter is back! Wakey wakey eggs and pig balls.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm going to be running round the New Forest next week , like some perverted Robin Hood !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

Riding through Glenn?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2016)

Head Grower don gin has had his bicycle stolen. Anyone local with extra bicycles please give donny a loaner bike until he gets back on his wheels.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

lol head grower. I don't even have a grow atm. watch this space in about a month or so.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

this thread needs a new title.

*"the paki thread"*








any takers ?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> this thread needs a new title.
> 
> *"the paki thread"*
> 
> ...


Who you callin pakki cunto?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

A week in veg under 600w.....


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

grrr !! ha ha !!

it's just to easy, like i say it usually falls on my lap but this time nup .... pakis ahoy !!


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

Grrr!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha ha !!
> 
> it's just to easy, like i say it usually falls on my lap


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> Grrr!!


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

*grrr !!

bless  dj boy  *


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> *grrr !!
> 
> bless  dj boy  *



Sorry I don't understand, I don't speak 'Pleb'.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

you know what makes me sad, when people are too scared to go into other threads and use just 1 to justify that it just isn't true


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 8, 2016)

You know what makes me sad.

Leukemia..........bone cancer in children.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

When will I learn?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3775907 When will I learn?


when i show you where to get 1990's doves  


but that's never going to happen sorry  


straight from the press.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3775907 When will I learn?


 i havent seen pills dyed sideways for 15 year they were awesome "plum puddinds" in amsterdam half pink half white but it were the sides like your bulls there that weredyed. top fuking banana they were.
Are the bulls anygood,u chomping down on a wed thu afternoon,would expect nowt else from the u.k growers thread!think ill chill out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

ever see a dinosaur try and work a vending machine..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

man them xanax are on the banned list for me now. several check ins to make sure I was ok after a night I have zero memory of. scary shit. apparently I was amusing the others involved though.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> when i show you where to get 1990's doves
> 
> 
> but that's never going to happen sorry
> ...


Oh this old chestnut,post a fuking photo ill tell u if there real and get a tester if u wanba prive it too. No fukin way can you still get doves from the 90s and if u can ,keep the fukers. they would have broke down into crumbly shit that dont work if its true. unless youve stored them really well but i doubt that like.also u can still get doves now its just the piece on the pill press u can change to any logo
Plus it was the 80s when the 1st doves were out and they git quickly copied for years you muggt have some 90s horse tranq. Stashed... i could get a 1000 copies of them for £20 quid i tild the guy to fuk off abd sell them himself and take tge beatings aswell i hope.cheeky cunt rippin peeps off youd just get bad guts off em


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ever see a dinosaur try and work a vending machine..


Whilst rowing a canoe


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Oh this old chestnut,post a fuking photo ill tell u if there real and get a tester if u wanba prive it too. No fukin way can you still get doves from the 90s and if u can ,keep the fukers. they would have broke down into crumbly shit that dont work if its true. unless youve stored them really well but i doubt that like.also u can still get doves now its just the piece on the pill press u can change to any logo
> Plus it was the 80s when the 1st doves were out and they git quickly copied for years you muggt have some 90s horse tranq. Stashed... i could get a 1000 copies of them for £20 quid i tild the guy to fuk off abd sell them himself and take tge beatings aswell i hope.cheeky cunt rippin peeps off youd just get bad guts off em


they are crumbly buddy, we been getting off the same guy since 90's

very late 80's actually the same guy.


like i said it ain't going to happen ever, not even 6 months down the line ever sorry  





i see you're young and dumb  so i don't blame you for your next post.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

I nearly wrote that but you'd be hard pressed getting a dinosaur and a vending machine into the same canoe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

you guys seen the t rex porn?

http://efukt.com/21627_Mother_Fucking_T_Rex.html


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I started doing pills in* '89* so I know what a good pill is.
> Today's pills are way stronger.
> Blue Punishers made a schoolboy out of me. I've done 15 '90s doves in a night and 4 Punishers put me in a place where I've never been and that place is only accessible by canoe lol
> Clean as fuck too with no rough comedown. The effects just wear off and you feel fine.
> They don't smell the same as the old ones and about the only difference.


poor you.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> when i show you where to get 1990's doves
> 
> 
> but that's never going to happen sorry
> ...


I started doing pills in '89 so I know what a good pill is. 
Today's pills are way stronger. 
Blue Punishers made a schoolboy out of me. I've done 15 '90s doves in a night and 4 Punishers put me in a place where I've never been and that place is only accessible by canoe lol 
Clean as fuck too with no rough comedown. The effects just wear off and you feel fine. 
They don't smell the same as the old ones and about the only difference.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man them xanax are on the banned list for me now. several check ins to make sure I was ok after a night I have zero memory of. scary shit. apparently I was amusing the others involved though.


Oh they work,now I just take 1 at a time your bang.yea the memorey on you if u have too many u cant mind shit next day especially if you drink .on em.
Nice with a smoke tho.u seen the dark red ones fuk me there lethal my pal fell asleep for 36 hours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

see they're shutting fabric down in london over the two kids OD'ing. right shitty


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

Gravitys getting me down....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Oh they work,now I just take 1 at a time your bang.yea the memoey on you if u have too many u cant mind shit next day especially if you drink .on em.
> Nice with a smoke tho.u seen the dark red ones fuk me there lethal my pal fell asleep for 36 hours.


I've only drank on them. I'm not messing with them anymore, blues maybe but not for a while. i'm going straight edge for a bit, barring the odd toke.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> i havent seen pills dyed sideways for 15 year they were awesome "plum puddinds" in amsterdam half pink half white but it were the sides like your bulls there that weredyed. top fuking banana they were.
> Are the bulls anygood,u chomping down on a wed thu afternoon,would expect nowt else from the u.k growers thread!think ill chill outView attachment 3775910


No I'm not eating them now. I've only been awake for an hour and I'm going to work at five so no one man party today. The ones with bits missing got crushed in the post ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I nearly wrote that but you'd be hard pressed getting a dinosaur and a vending machine into the same canoe.


I think it'll fit. It's not the whole dinosaur, only the hands lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Oh they work,now I just take 1 at a time your bang.yea the memorey on you if u have too many u cant mind shit next day especially if you drink .on em.
> Nice with a smoke tho.u seen the dark red ones fuk me there lethal my pal fell asleep for 36 hours.


Yea my pal had the blue punishers he said there mental ass strong,over here a lot of pills are getting cut at the mo.


oscaroscar said:


> I started doing pills in '89 so I know what a good pill is.
> Today's pills are way stronger.
> Blue Punishers made a schoolboy out of me. I've done 15 '90s doves in a night and 4 Punishers put me in a place where I've never been and that place is only accessible by canoe lol
> Clean as fuck too with no rough comedown. The effects just wear off and you feel fine.
> They don't smell the same as the old ones and about the only difference.


ahhhh sweet
anaseed they used to wreak of or sweets /candy they were the days,the blue punishers are meant too be wicked like,i would love too try em.
Load of peeps dying in u.k off pills at the moment probalby them smart 90s doves."why would u even bother boasting about that shit" im in cumbria back of beyond but ive heard this story, doves being buried what a load of bullshit since i was 20.if he was topost a pic then fair enough but these people never do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think it'll fit. It's not the whole dinosaur, only the hands lol


some sized canoe that must be lol. 

apparently the boss came in to find the office open mysery clean patch on the board room table and count ducula playing on my machine with all the lights on door open and no one here. I was flavour of the day the next morning. no memory.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> they are crumbly buddy, we been getting off the same guy since 90's
> 
> very late 80's actually the same guy.
> 
> ...


post a photo of the im sure ill reconize them but as i say heard this same story since the propwr doves dissapeard ad why is it always doves rhats been stashed for 20 year ive had pills just as good and better why were non of them been stashed young un


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3775907 When will I learn?


R they offline mate??
been getting the pink warner bros round this way.
all my pals are using the darkweb to get hold off them buying them from dealers in the uk so they dont go through international screening and dogs,and the xrays.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

fuck that they're 3 x the price, Netherlands ship fine to UK.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> post a photo of the im sure ill reconize them but as i say heard this same story since the propwr doves dissapeard ad why is it always doves rhats been stashed for 20 year ive had pills just as good and better why were non of them been stashed young un


who taking about stashed ?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> who taking about stashed ?


Ha ha haaWere theyve been in a deep underground refrigator lock and key in sandoz laboratorys for 20 years in switzerland,or under your dirty matress ive seen them go crumbly and change color in days.
Come on man
you Not got out better to do


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

Beer and weed for dinner

It's time to get high with the weed nerd


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

And pills are for empty heads


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ha ha haaWere theyve been in a deep underground refrigator lock and key in sandoz laboratorys for 20 years in switzerland,or under your dirty matress ive seen them go crumbly and change color in days.
> Come on man
> you Not got out better to do


what r u talking about stashed ?

who mention stashed ? i seem to remember me saying 'pressed' from the guy who made the first ? i'm pretty sure i did. 


i also remember there ain't a cat in hells chance you'll get close, we been getting them every week since 1990 brah .. from the press. 





we are doves  or people i know who very very close, like fam close.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> And pills are for empty heads


they are, only empty heads take them these days i agree.


i used to be an empty head ha !!


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

Stick to beer and weed


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Stick to beer and weed


yep, but you know E doesn't kill people.

the heat in the clubs does it, it's a very low key subject but millions upon millions pop an E ery weekend and are fine.


It's the abuse that screws your head up popping 10 pills a night all weekend and few on monday, lack of sleep, no food etc etc .... then you go craze  


but you know they're harmless in 1's and 2's ... a bit like hookers  3's a crowd and cost more ha ha !!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

Used to love a good pill,all my younger pals do em every weeked still.when i was young ive had doves loads of times thats when they were good they were awesome but no one mentions them anymore and there not gonna be the sane as 80s pills youv sayd ther not them,so they could be shit.
that pic could be of any pill press on the planet mate.like anyone else cant get hold of pills!!
really how many people care if they get doves nowadays theres some strong x pills around.id say more oldheads would think there getting ripped to be honest.
i aint heard of anyone having "good" doves for 20 year


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Used to love a good pill,all my younger pals do em every weeked still.when i was young ive had doves loads of times thats when they were good they were awesome but no one mentions them anymore and there not gonna be the sane as 80s pills youv sayd ther not them,so they could be shit.
> that pic could be of any pill press on the planet mate.like anyone else cant get hold of pills!!
> really how many people care if they get doves nowadays theres some strong x pills around.id say more oldheads would think there getting ripped to be honest.
> *i aint heard of anyone having "good" doves for 20 year*


never heard that before.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

Your only meant to touch E/mdma every 3 months, it lowers your serotonin and you need time to recover or so I've read


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

Honestly man i aint its all gold bars,facebooks ,apples warner bros there always bright as fuk colors not like the old white ones.
well i hope you enjoy em anyhow matey.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Honestly man i aint its all gold bars,facebooks ,apples warner bros there always bright as fuk colors not like the old white ones.
> well i hope you enjoy em anyhow matey.





primabudda said:


> never heard that before.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Honestly man i aint its all gold bars,facebooks ,apples warner bros there always bright as fuk colors not like the old white ones.
> well i hope you enjoy em anyhow matey.


He is sticking to beer and weed from now on, he doesn't want to have a meltdown and get banned


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 8, 2016)

I ain't been on for a while. Summer is caning me still. I found some more shit outside the house again! Told you that lot next door were at it. At first glance I thought they were plastic and a car had run over them. There's 3 there, just like last time. 

They are weird drip trays that fold and bend like rubber/silicone. Absolutely filthy, unlike those 2 metre drip trays last time. Oh well. I'll use them in a tent maybe? Still a touch, I think?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

what happened to the doves man,that lasted.....



medicropper07 said:


> He is sticking to beer and weed from now on, he doesn't want to have a meltdown and get banned


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

I thought your were camped outside the grow shop with the telescopic looking for a bloke wearing an Armani shell suit and brogues and driving a Suzuki swift sport pimped up


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I thought your were camped outside the grow shop with the telescopic looking for a bloke wearing an Armani shell suit and brogues and driving a Suzuki swift sport pimped up


Just occassionaly


----------



## makka (Sep 8, 2016)

Best get off mi ass an do some work


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 8, 2016)

justfeminized dot com

just put a ton of seeds up in their clearance and Discontinued sections

ordered myself a 10 pack of fems of brainstorm (nl x haze) by dutch passion for £21

was tempted to get snow bud, but got myself 2 x strain of the week (chocolope) so I could get a freebie chemdog

Hoping that the NL x Haze means it`ll make bigger buds than classic NL or a NL auto normally makes ?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> He is sticking to beer and weed from now on, he doesn't want to have a meltdown and get banned


just weed for me, and hookers


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 8, 2016)

Been busy....smoking thisno more guns or the misses is laeving.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2016)

Merlot said:


> Baz can be minister of sheep shagging


Not never interfered with sheep , horse meby .


----------



## limonene (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

Just done hundred mile bike ride stoned off my nut, Thread s gone to fuk with all these cunts, who's up for some drinking?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3776099


Is that the core cut man?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> justfeminized dot com
> 
> just put a ton of seeds up in their clearance and Discontinued sections
> 
> ...


Lol you just wasted good money on shite


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Just done hundred mile bike ride stoned off my nut, Thread s gone to fuk with all these cunts, who's up for some drinking?


Just having a G&T - Hendricks gin. Not bad. Elderflower tonic though. Think I'll stick to Schweppes next time


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Just having a G&T - Hendricks gin. Not bad. Elderflower tonic though. Think I'll stick to Schweppes next time


That Hendricks is clean man this No 10 is very strong grapefruit too much sometimes so back on the triple oak auchentoshan


----------



## limonene (Sep 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Is that the core cut man?


yeah man, normally get it a lot beefier than that but its come out real frosty this time


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah man, normally get it a lot beefier than that but its come out real frosty this time


What's the flower time on her from flip lim?


----------



## limonene (Sep 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> What's the flower time on her from flip lim?


exactly 10 weeks pal. But if u run her on 11/13 from day 1 she is ready in just under 9, she gets some colour on that schedule too. But the smoke is better on 12/12. She yields like a dream too, my best weigher.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That Hendricks is clean man this No 10 is very strong grapefruit too much sometimes so back on the triple oak auchentoshan


I'm trying to broaden my taste in whisky


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I'm trying to broaden my taste in whisky


Fuk that's some nice whisky, glenlivet and glenmorangie are so good, you tried the Islay whisky like lagavulin 16?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> L
> 
> that Zika virus eaten the top of his head?, south west France, oil exec Dom


lol go back to ya smack ya daft cunt.


----------



## ovo (Sep 8, 2016)

at least thread got resuscitated been dismal. cheers lads


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 8, 2016)

ovo said:


> at least thread got resuscitated been dismal. cheers lads


Get Fucked


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2016)

ovo said:


> at least thread got resuscitated been dismal. cheers lads


Thanks for your input you turned it around


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> R they offline mate??
> been getting the pink warner bros round this way.
> all my pals are using the darkweb to get hold off them buying them from dealers in the uk so they dont go through international screening and dogs,and the xrays.


Yes I got them online. I've only been using the dark web for about a month. Everything I've ordered has turned up pretty quick. 
The blue Punishers came from Germany in three days.
I've ordered from Holland too with no problems. 
Those Punishers are meant to be 250-280mg and the blue and grey red bulls are supposed to be 220mg. They actually say red buli on them. 
My favourite buy so far has been squidgy black. It's a really nice change from boring smelly weed.


----------



## limonene (Sep 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Yes I got them online. I've only been using the dark web for about a month. Everything I've ordered has turned up pretty quick.
> The blue Punishers came from Germany in three days.
> I've ordered from Holland too with no problems.
> Those Punishers are meant to be 250-280mg and the blue and grey red bulls are supposed to be 220mg. They actually say red buli on them.
> My favourite buy so far has been squidgy black. It's a really nice change from boring smelly weed.


Lax is that you?


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol you just wasted good money on shite


Is brainstorm shit ? or you just not a dutch passion fan ? I`m not overly keen on them but I`m guessing they could get a good haze and a good NL 


Oh well, the freebie chemdawgs flower up pretty nice and I`ve been wanting to grow a chocolope (that was the strain of the week)


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2016)

limonene said:


> Lax is that you?


Nope


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 8, 2016)

limonene said:


> Lax is that you?


The bandit must be back in rehab


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Is brainstorm shit ? or you just not a dutch passion fan ? I`m not overly keen on them but I`m guessing they could get a good haze and a good NL
> 
> 
> Oh well, the freebie chemdawgs flower up pretty nice and I`ve been wanting to grow a chocolope (that was the strain of the week)


Dunno never heard of it


----------



## makka (Sep 9, 2016)

Morning lads 
Spliff buttyvan n brew is on the cards


----------



## makka (Sep 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Dunno never heard of it


Odds are then lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

I would love it if some of these strain s did what the promise, brainstorm is prob not gonna storm up my brain after 2 months on the gg4


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

^^^^ hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

orange owls arrived in just over a week from nederlands, yesh!


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

hi guys and gals uk here tent set up need sum help to see if am doing ok this is my first grow i have 600 hps sunmaster grew from seed (lucky bag )2 month veg day 40 flower in compost only . i have basically guessed on what am doing .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 9, 2016)

4.5 hours to get here.

Site's fucked.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4.5 hours to get here.
> 
> Site's fucked.


Have you been turtled?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

that's what i thought too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> orange owls arrived in just over a week from nederlands, yesh!


You didn't fancy the Punishers? Mine came from Germany in three days. 
I'm going to try and sneak in a stealth silver/blue redbull this weekend lol I'll make sure to set my bed time alarm and hopefully listen to it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Have you been turtled?


Turtled? Is that a sexual practice? It sounds like one lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Turtled? Is that a sexual practice? It sounds like one lol


*User Discouragement*
The user discouragement feature subjects users to random errors, delays, and pages, simulating failures in the system behavior, with the ultimate aim of making them eventually leave the site.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

This time tomorrow ,I'll be perving threw the Glenn , hunting boar & shit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> This time tomorrow ,I'll be perving threw the Glenn , hunting boar & shit


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Yes I got them online. I've only been using the dark web for about a month. Everything I've ordered has turned up pretty quick.
> The blue Punishers came from Germany in three days.
> I've ordered from Holland too with no problems.
> Those Punishers are meant to be 250-280mg and the blue and grey red bulls are supposed to be 220mg. They actually say red buli on them.
> My favourite buy so far has been squidgy black. It's a really nice change from boring smelly weed.


My pal got some south african weed off the 1st silk road it was flat packed but fuking wicked snmell/taste like anaseed and spice. around 6 years ago.
Wish my lass would let me get shit sent here if i got caught id be the new john wayne bobbit.or the strap on would be out.
Love to try some of this new x,back to rezerection/fantazia good ol days 92 chewing my face off.
Uk growers threads awesome now innit.
Instant ban if u swear etc.....we are controlled.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

Lmao Ribeana , u seen me about then !


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Is brainstorm shit ? or you just not a dutch passion fan ? I`m not overly keen on them but I`m guessing they could get a good haze and a good NL
> 
> 
> Oh well, the freebie chemdawgs flower up pretty nice and I`ve been wanting to grow a chocolope (that was the strain of the week)


Had chocolope dunno how she grows but its a awesome smoke also had tangeliope tangie/cannalope that was lethal strong but got the cannalope from the dam it were shite


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> what r u talking about stashed ?
> 
> who mention stashed ? i seem to remember me saying 'pressed' from the guy who made the first ? i'm pretty sure i did.
> 
> ...


Well done for pulling that picture off the internet. All i had to do was hold my finger on it "check google for image" then "find original image" and hey presto..your full of shit. 

Go boil your head son


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> hi guys and gals uk here tent set up need sum help to see if am doing ok this is my first grow i have 600 hps sunmaster grew from seed (lucky bag )2 month veg day 40 flower in compost only . i have basically guessed on what am doing .


Looks good for a first go. The leaves look shiny/wet. Have you sprayed them with something?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

Madness wish i knew how to use this site properly.thought it was any old press.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Well done for pulling that picture off the internet. All i had to do was hold my finger on it "check google for image" then "find original image" and hey presto..your full of shit.
> 
> Go boil your head son


i Cant see them doves being the same as the early1s.how can it possible same exact ingredients from 20 odd year ago,even coca cola changes there recipe.
has anyone heard of doves in like the last few year


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 9, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Madness wish i knew how to use this site properly.thought it was any old press.
> 
> 
> i Cant see them doves being the same as the early1s.how can it possible same exact ingredients from 20 odd year ago,even coca cola changes there recipe.
> has anyone heard of doves in like the last few year


Havent heard of em in over 10 years down here n ive been munching pills for the last 20 years or so, even the mitsi`s that followed the doves are non existent now


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Havent heard of em in over 10 years down here n ive been munching pills for the last 20 years or so, even the mitsi`s that followed the doves are non existent now


Exactly theyve had there time abd it was a long time ago
nowadays there all big colourful advertising pills now,loui vitton,warner bros,whatts app,facebook twitter etc. Noticed most of these new advertising ones have c/ n on the snap line.
wonder who controls the advertising on them some big corparation giving the dealers the chems to stamp there name on it,fuking zukkerburg lmao??


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Looks good for a first go. The leaves look shiny/wet. Have you sprayed them with something?


yes just water as fort it would be good for her


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

MG u got email


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> yes just water as fort it would be good for her


I would stop doing it now. It'll encourage mold. Especially with the weather we've got at the moment. It's warm and really humid which is the perfect conditions for bud rot and powdery mildew which is almost impossible to get rid of. It stays in the room and will wreck your next grow and the next and so on. 
Sorry for the horror stories but spraying after two weeks of flower is not recommended unless you've got pests of some sort. 
You probably haven't caused an issue yet but like I said stop with the spraying.


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I would stop doing it now. It'll encourage mold. Especially with the weather we've got at the moment. It's warm and really humid which is the perfect conditions for bud rot and powdery mildew which is almost impossible to get rid of. It stays in the room and will wreck your next grow and the next and so on.
> Sorry for the horror stories but spraying after two weeks of flower is not recommended unless you've got pests of some sort.
> You probably haven't caused an issue yet but like I said stop with the spraying.


thankyou for the info yes had spidermite dnt no where they have come from . but got rid of them with vodka water lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> thankyou for the info yes had spidermite dnt no where they have come from . but got rid of them with vodka water lol


They've probably come in on your clothes or just found their own way in. If you cut your hedge or mow the lawn you should shower and change your clothes before you go anywhere near your plants. 
You should always keep your grow as tidy and clean as possible. Pick up dropped leaves etc


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

I really liked seeing heavily flowering plants drenched in water, unusual but yeah I'd get some fans on them dry em out a bit


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They've probably come in on your clothes or just found their own way in. If you cut your hedge or mow the lawn you should shower and change your clothes before you go anywhere near your plants.
> You should always keep your grow as tidy and clean as possible. Pick up dropped leaves etc


i do my best i allso have 4 in my garden growing 2 have started to flower not 2 sure when to harvest tent tho as i dnt actually no nothing about it /


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> i do my best i allso have 4 in my garden growing 2 have started to flower not 2 sure when to harvest tent tho as i dnt actually no nothing about it /


If your getting same weather as i am up north theres defo gonna b rot/mould its pissed it down 2days straight..


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Well done for pulling that picture off the internet. All i had to do was hold my finger on it "check google for image" then "find original image" and hey presto..your full of shit.
> 
> Go boil your head son


seriously ? it was an example of a press, having struggling sooooo much to explain the diff between stashes and pressed pills.



Anyway who the fuck r u ?


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> If your getting same weather as i am up north theres defo gonna b rot/mould its pissed it down 2days straight..


nothing but sun were i am last time it rained here was 5 days ago and that was for bout hour windy tho green house blew away twice allready had to put wights on shelfs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You didn't fancy the Punishers? Mine came from Germany in three days.
> I'm going to try and sneak in a stealth silver/blue redbull this weekend lol I'll make sure to set my bed time alarm and hopefully listen to it lol


Nah I'm not taking anything for a while they're all out the door the morrow. Just gotta resist til then.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Evening weed nerds


Get a avatar man...


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

how do u like post on here lol


----------



## limonene (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> thankyou for the info yes had spidermite dnt no where they have come from . but got rid of them with vodka water lol


Looking great for a first run pal. What have you put on the outside of your carbon filter?


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> Looking great for a first run pal. What have you put on the outside of your carbon filter?


thankyou and dn brought it like that lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Get a avatar man...


Leave no evidence

I thought you'd have one of your favourite gun


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> thankyou and dn brought it like that lol


pre filter wrap


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> how do u like post on here lol


I think that you get restrictions until you've been a member for a while or have made a certain amount of posts. 
Someone else probably knows


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think that you get restrictions until you've been a member for a while or have made a certain amount of posts.
> Someone else probably knows


thankyou lol . so when is it gd to harvest do you think ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

My spidey senses are tingling
That looks to good for a first grow wayne
Are you a cop?


----------



## limonene (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> thankyou and dn brought it like that lol


if everything is working ok and you're room temps are fine and its not smelling outside then don't do anything. HOWEVER that wrap will be seriously impeding your filters performance, I'm imagining your temps are really high? That wrap is just for packaging, its not actually part of the filter mate.


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> My spider senses are tingling
> That looks to good for a first grow wayne
> Are you a cop?


thankyou i dnt think its that gd that why i came here lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Leave no evidence
> 
> I thought you'd have one of your favourite gun


Getting old that one now man.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> seriously ? it was an example of a press, having struggling sooooo much to explain the diff between stashes and pressed pills.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway who the fuck r u ?


Im ONEeyedWILLY444. Says it right their^^^^ ya silly sod


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> if everything is working ok and you're room temps are fine and its not smelling outside then don't do anything. HOWEVER that wrap will be seriously impeding your filters performance, I'm imagining your temps are really high? That wrap is just for packaging, its not actually part of the filter mate.


ye every thing seems fine just fort it would be bigger i have 3 spare bulbs aswell just in case . am running 6 inch pc fan on light aswell


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> ye every thing seems fine just fort it would be bigger i have 3 spare bulbs aswell just in case . am running 6 inch pc fan on light aswell


av never actually checked temps or ph lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

Stranger danger, laters


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

this is the longest one but what i read by the time am ready to harvest it shud of joined pics in 3 part pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

that's a rookie move wayne. well ph you can do fine without if your waters not too hard/soft. temps is a must, at this time of year, room humidity a good idea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Stranger danger, laters


right on ignore he goes haha


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's a rookie move wayne. well ph you can do fine without if your waters not too hard/soft. temps is a must, at this time of year, room humidity a good idea.


i brought a ph tester from ebay and it just told me everything was ph 7 so i binned it cost 15 pound aswell and as for temp i have just tryed to keep it to a cool .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

you up north by any chance wayne?


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

na north east


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

The pollen chucker can't wait to groom him
I'd rather be a noob than a tester I think


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

o crap the photos i posted earlier are day 30 here are day 40 ones with hps as comparison and the ones i got outside in last few pics i put them out late


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

Stick with subcool wayne


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Stick with subcool wayne


thankyou i allso have fan in ther but it on a 1 off 1 on timer as every time it on it eats more then the light lol


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> o crap the photos i posted earlier are day 30 here are day 40 ones with hps as comparison and the ones i got outside in last few pics i put them out late


as you can see i run into problems within a 10 day space but think that most of it was due to fighting of spidermite best i could


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

thought i read an accent me too, the toon. don't speak to this dafty mediocrecropper he's a doylem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The pollen chucker can't wait to groom him
> I'd rather be a noob than a tester I think


sucks to be you either way.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 9, 2016)

zeddd is running out of groupies. soon the crackhouse will empty.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> thankyou i allso have fan in ther but it on a 1 off 1 on timer as every time it on it eats more then the light lol


Seriously


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> i brought a ph tester from ebay and it just told me everything was ph 7 so i binned it cost 15 pound aswell and as for temp i have just tryed to keep it to a cool .


Did you take the cap off?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

^^^^^^hahahaha


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Seriously


yep Seriously pound a day light on own put fan on 3 pound in elecy a day


zeddd said:


> Did you take the cap off?


ye took the cap off it was just crap lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm just baking brownies to take on Holls , a week shacked up in a forest with just my Mrs & the sound of leaves rustling , think I'll need em !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I'm just baking brownies to take on Holls , a week shacked up in a forest with just my Mrs & the sound of leaves rustling , think I'll need em !


Great British bake up


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I'm just baking brownies to take on Holls , a week shacked up in a forest with just my Mrs & the sound of leaves rustling , think I'll need em !


yeah that an a huge bag of mixed seeds

I`d lace that forrest with regs and autos and maybe a pack of fem`d seeds too

next time you go there you can go bud hunting, lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol, winter harvest of that Forrest grade is gonna be frosty


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

@Z lol mate, it would be good to see Hoolywood & Berry stoned after testing cookies & brownies .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't know who the fek anybody is on here hardly anymore , it's all gone to pot !


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol, winter harvest of that Forrest grade is gonna be frosty


if you chuck out a load of beans and a few good ones 

it could be a nice spot to go pollen, seed and strain hunting 

but yeah the tree cover might stop them freezing, lol 

bang up some fucking green tents and get some heaters going @bazoomer some of us would like to go to the woods and get free weed next year !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

Let's ask @The Yorkshireman what he thinks the potential of starting an outdoor shady Forrest grow, landrace mode, this time of year


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

Gunna be bud city under them pines


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol best not , I couldn't read all that after 2 slices of brownie


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 9, 2016)

Cheers for that earlier Z , your a good sort .


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2016)

The glue is a different beast to the Exo, practically white at 9 weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> thankyou lol . so when is it gd to harvest do you think ?


When You've run out of weed is usually when most people harvest lol
It varies from plant to plant but wait at least until the hairs have receded back into the calyxs and they've swelled up. 
Once you've grown the same plant a few times you'll get to know when it's how you like it. 
Usually but not always the longer you flower the more sedative the high becomes. 
But like I said it varies from plant to plant. Seeds are great but if you want uniform plants that will turn out the same time after time then you need a trusted clone.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

Been on the dabber all day....shits impressive...


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Let's ask @The Yorkshireman what he thinks the potential of starting an outdoor shady Forrest grow, landrace mode, this time of year


I think Yorkie is on the discourage or the go slow - whatever it's called


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

ha ha !! u should have a 'great British kiss and make up'


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

i fucking replied 3 pages back !! was funny at the time 

fkit


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 9, 2016)

Are you talking to me Frankie ya crack'ead
Thought I was on your ignore


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

8 xanax 8 tem 20s, and a bottle of vodka got us bouncing round room.jurassic 5 .cutchemist


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 9, 2016)

Dabz all day


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 9, 2016)

It's Stoner Saturday 

Wake and bake weed nerds


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> When You've run out of weed is usually when most people harvest lol
> It varies from plant to plant but wait at least until the hairs have receded back into the calyxs and they've swelled up.
> Once you've grown the same plant a few times you'll get to know when it's how you like it.
> Usually but not always the longer you flower the more sedative the high becomes.
> But like I said it varies from plant to plant. Seeds are great but if you want uniform plants that will turn out the same time after time then you need a trusted clone.


i got a cutting out of 6 trys but it looks half dead. hopefully i can perk it bk up. and think i understand the calyxs thing . would i be able to see that or will i need to get one of them magnify glass things to see . on a gd nowt went in tent this morning and have lot more trichcombs which was worried about as my bud hardily had any.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol, winter harvest of that Forrest grade is gonna be frosty


literally dank in the true sense of the word.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> i got a cutting out of 6 trys but it looks half dead. hopefully i can perk it bk up. and think i understand the calyxs thing . would i be able to see that or will i need to get one of them magnify glass things to see . on a gd nowt went in tent this morning and have lot more trichcombs which was worried about as my bud hardily had any.


No you won't need a magnifying glass (unless you are Mr Magoo). 
The buds should look less hairy. You want them to look like bunches of frozen peas but that said different plants have different looking buds. 
It's not rocket science.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 10, 2016)

Fukk im stoned ....dr.dabber ingenious bit of kit.


----------



## Bunduki (Sep 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> No you won't need a magnifying glass (unless you are Mr Magoo).
> The buds should look less hairy. You want them to look like bunches of frozen peas but that said different plants have different looking buds.
> It's not rocket science.


Not rocket science, but I'd go with a loupe/microscope to check your trichomes since you're just starting, I got myself a £10 Carson microscope off amazon, it's a bit fiddly but you can check them on the plant rather than cutting a sample off.

I see experienced growers saying it's easy to tell from the hairs/bud appearance, but the keyword is 'experienced'. Trichomes are easy to check as a beginner, £10 is well worth it to get your harvest right. Once you've got a few grows done, you might not need to use it anymore, but I'd rather make sure my first crops are done right than screw up and adjust next time.
Same with drying/curing, it's only a couple of quid each for some little hydrometers to stick in your jars, don't have to be mega-accurate you can check them against your growroom hydrometer.

I have a friend who's grown for over 15 years and he harvests, dries and cures by eye. I have some of his weed now in a jar, I bought a hydrometer and dropped it in the jar and his is 69% and not moving, most trichomes cloudy with a few amber under my microscope.

With experience, you don't need the tools, but the tools can help you avoid newbie errors before you have that experience.

£10 vs harvesting a little early or late, £4-8 on a few hydrometers vs losing full harvest to mould/getting a harsh smoke.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 10, 2016)

Its traditional to troll the odd thread or two, here's my current recommendation, don't spare the horses tell em what you think of autos ...
*3 gallon or 5 gallon soil containers for Autos?*


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> No you won't need a magnifying glass (unless you are Mr Magoo).
> The buds should look less hairy. You want them to look like bunches of frozen peas but that said different plants have different looking buds.
> It's not rocket science.


ok thankyou


----------



## zeddd (Sep 10, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Not rocket science, but I'd go with a loupe/microscope to check your trichomes since you're just starting, I got myself a £10 Carson microscope off amazon, it's a bit fiddly but you can check them on the plant rather than cutting a sample off.
> 
> I see experienced growers saying it's easy to tell from the hairs/bud appearance, but the keyword is 'experienced'. Trichomes are easy to check as a beginner, £10 is well worth it to get your harvest right. Once you've got a few grows done, you might not need to use it anymore, but I'd rather make sure my first crops are done right than screw up and adjust next time.
> Same with drying/curing, it's only a couple of quid each for some little hydrometers to stick in your jars, don't have to be mega-accurate you can check them against your growroom hydrometer.
> ...


Who the fuk are you?


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Not rocket science, but I'd go with a loupe/microscope to check your trichomes since you're just starting, I got myself a £10 Carson microscope off amazon, it's a bit fiddly but you can check them on the plant rather than cutting a sample off.
> 
> I see experienced growers saying it's easy to tell from the hairs/bud appearance, but the keyword is 'experienced'. Trichomes are easy to check as a beginner, £10 is well worth it to get your harvest right. Once you've got a few grows done, you might not need to use it anymore, but I'd rather make sure my first crops are done right than screw up and adjust next time.
> Same with drying/curing, it's only a couple of quid each for some little hydrometers to stick in your jars, don't have to be mega-accurate you can check them against your growroom hydrometer.
> ...


thankyou for the input its all appreciated


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't over complicate things for wayne the noob

Go off 8 weeks from the start of flower, the weed will be good enough for a first grow and a lot of the trichome colour is more stoner science

After this grow get your enviro dialled in
28 lights on
23 lights off and total darkness


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 10, 2016)

And where's head grower?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm having an e while playing with rabbits and a volcano, watching the footy half-heartedly. Adulting like boss.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Don't over complicate things for wayne the noob
> 
> Go off 8 weeks from the start of flower, the weed will be good enough for a first grow and a lot of the trichome colour is more stoner science
> 
> ...


ye i got a bit of diary


medicropper07 said:


> Don't over complicate things for wayne the noob
> 
> Go off 8 weeks from the start of flower, the weed will be good enough for a first grow and a lot of the trichome colour is more stoner science
> 
> ...


ye got some thing dialled in but gota long way to go i reck till am pulling them 20s in lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 10, 2016)

Watch some vids on the tube wayne
The game's addictive, first rule I got taught was don't over water, wet/dry, and second was don't get greedy


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Watch some vids on the tube wayne
> The game's addictive, first rule I got taught was don't over water, wet/dry, and second was don't get greedy


am greedy lol but gona stick with 4 plants a time i think plus i got a mad idea what i i wona try half soil half dwp i think ppl call it..

well heres pics for day 42 had to tie sum up aswell


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Its traditional to troll the odd thread or two, here's my current recommendation, don't spare the horses tell em what you think of autos ...
> *3 gallon or 5 gallon soil containers for Autos?*


a fucking flower bed full of dirt from an old grow 10 to 100 auto seeds and smack them down right at the start of summer so there getting 16+ hour days 

They normally flower easy, I can`t be fooked covering my plants every fooking day is there a photo strain via seed that loves the uk summer time ? I`ve only run a few regs outside but they never want to flower before september sometimes november........... so your there in Jan trying to cut buds off a fucking ice cube that was a plant, lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2016)

Whos on the fight tonight? GGG v brook...gonna be a banger man...my moneys on golovkin the mans a little beast...the undercard is pretty good too fuck mma lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm having an e while playing with rabbits and a volcano, watching the footy half-heartedly. Adulting like boss.


Man after my own heart lol, u would make a good night out man, if im ever up your way i wanna get hold.of ya lol nothing like a good bit of banter and a laugh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

Easy ghetts. Just having fun man. Gotta make most of the good times. You good man?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm having an e while playing with rabbits and a volcano, watching the footy half-heartedly. Adulting like boss.


Do you need change of a fiver for the vending machine? Lol 
Do you remember those keyrings that if you whistled they'd beep so you could find them? 
Bloody good idea that and would have saved me getting tutted at ffs lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 10, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> a fucking flower bed full of dirt from an old grow 10 to 100 auto seeds and smack them down right at the start of summer so there getting 16+ hour days
> 
> They normally flower easy, I can`t be fooked covering my plants every fooking day is there a photo strain via seed that loves the uk summer time ? I`ve only run a few regs outside but they never want to flower before september sometimes november........... so your there in Jan trying to cut buds off a fucking ice cube that was a plant, lol


had some Autos outdoor have been pretty shit this year all strains i done .weather and some got crushed.
ive got purple#1 flowering outdoor north w uk.its freezing, gale force and been pissing down for a few days heavy every week.
i dont know anyone whose done this strain to ask it says there a hardy plant can take our climate but its nearly %70 humidity at night.
ive never done this strain and know its a pretty old 1 by dutch passion so bit stuck on the harvest time in the u.k


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Easy ghetts. Just having fun man. Gotta make most of the good times. You good man?


Aye we're only here once man gotta have a good time aint we mate, yeh im alright.mate hanging in there yano. Im about 8 cans and 6 lines in feeling charged lol at work in tje morning too gonna be a messy morning lol, hows u man hope alls well man what u running atm?


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> had some Autos outdoor have been pretty shit this year all strains i done .weather and some got crushed.
> ive got purple#1 flowering outdoor north w uk.its freezing, gale force and been pissing down for a few days heavy every week.
> i dont know anyone whose done this strain to ask it says there a hardy plant can take our climate but its nearly %70 humidity at night.
> ive never done this strain and know its a pretty old 1 by dutch passion so bit stuck on the harvest time in the u.k



I spray with some anti fungal before it buds up heavy or use bud rot stop

Them green plastic tents or polytunnels are a good idea 

they can take a bit of cold but if you have frost for over a couple of days it`ll probably kill them, green house heater in a green plastic tent can help over winter but mould can be an issue 

Like I spent £15 on a green tent had 4 or 5 autos in that they more than paid for the tent and the nutes

got a 2nd much bigger green tent for £25 its got 2 big big c99`s in it now

With autos when outside is over 14 hours put them right into the flower bed, when its less veg them inside at 16+ hour days, but you can`t let the tap roots hit the bottom of the pot or they`ll be tiny

I`d plant 10 autos and focus on the 3 or so that get big

autos are always like that some can get 4ft some may even go to 2m but then you get some that will always be tiny no matter what, seems to be what happens if ruderalis is involved you get around 1 to 8 out of 10 that are runts more so if they get root bound, or fed high levels of pk too early

Indica dom autos there`s a risk they`ll all go dwaf

I`ve been thinking of getting some sativa dom autos for next summer but still got some NL auto seeds


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 10, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> I spray with some anti fungal before it buds up heavy or use bud rot stop
> 
> Them green plastic tents or polytunnels are a good idea
> 
> ...


Yea autos are fiddly i dont think they like our climate,my autos had a bad time they got crushed under 6ft of pine tree the neighbor dropped.
they were the best looking ones i did look after they sensi seeds super skunk give em bat guano etc. ill put them out earlier next year there less chance of rot and the trees are down now.
id love to put some sort of cover over but Putting a tarp over is a no no as neighbours would see them,were building a big block shed down bottom of garden so we can plant 50 odd and no one can see for next year.
have u done these purple#1 before i cant find much info on them??


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea autos are fiddly i dont think they like our climate,my autos had a bad time they got crushed under 6ft of pine tree the neighbor dropped.
> they were the best looking ones i did look after they sensi seeds super skunk give em bat guano etc. ill put them out earlier next year there less chance of rot and the trees are down now.
> id love to put some sort of cover over but Putting a tarp over is a no no as neighbours would see them,were building a big block shed down bottom of garden so we can plant 50 odd and no one can see for next year.
> have u done these purple#1 before i cant find much info on them??



I`ve done cotton candy, that has lavender one of the mums from that is a purple skunk#1, lets see I put a clone that was already in flower outside before it got cold a few years back and by xmas is was smelling nice, Jan would have been crop time but it got rot and was small 

I mostly put that one outside for the smell

but a purple indica I would expect is a 6 to 8 weeker, so uk sun probably be 8 to 12 weeks 

I`d check the old cataloges you`ll probably find it was an old strain from before dutch seeds or whatever split up into green house and soma and dutch passion, use seedfinder.eu


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

A strong plant (50% Indica, 50% Sativa), easy to grow. Purple Afghan seeds have been crossed in Holland with Indica and Sativa varieties since 1983. The plants are fully adapted to the Dutch climate and have a respectable yield. This variety has calyxes that turn purple, starting at the beginning of flowering. Up to 90% of the plants turn purple. Has a rough, but subtle aroma and a very good high.

flowering period: 8 weeks
harvest time outdoor: 2nd half of Sept., 1st week of Oct

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Purple_Nr1/Dutch_Passion/

how`s she looking outside ? 

Probably be ok till you get 1st frost 

Them fabric bags or fleeces they put other plants could keep the frost off a bit longer, in cyprus in the winter my grandad just covers his plants with clear plastic on the nights he thinks it`ll get cold 

if he gets it wrong he has to pay for fruit and veg and he`s a tight old bastard up on the old mountains of cyprus it gets pretty cold in the winter a lot like the north of the uk


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> had some Autos outdoor have been pretty shit this year all strains i done .weather and some got crushed.
> ive got purple#1 flowering outdoor north w uk.its freezing, gale force and been pissing down for a few days heavy every week.
> i dont know anyone whose done this strain to ask it says there a hardy plant can take our climate but its nearly %70 humidity at night.
> ive never done this strain and know its a pretty old 1 by dutch passion so bit stuck on the harvest time in the u.k


*have you tried Royal Critical auto 9 weeks to harvest as thinking of getting some ready for next year*


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 10, 2016)

See im it says october its ready but from now till then the weathers gonna b awful i rekon.
i dunno wether to cut my losses and get some bud,but there aint loads on them mo hopefully the weather will pick up but im in lake district its always wet.
theres pics on my journal from thu. Theres a good few buds on them but theyll get bigger if suns out
.i havent a clue what it is apart from its called purple #1 i think it could be a indica but fook knows dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Aye we're only here once man gotta have a good time aint we mate, yeh im alright.mate hanging in there yano. Im about 8 cans and 6 lines in feeling charged lol at work in tje morning too gonna be a messy morning lol, hows u man hope alls well man what u running atm?


Haha save a bit charge for breakfast mate lol. I'm not growing til I move be about a months time.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 10, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> *have you tried Royal Critical auto 9 weeks to harvest as thinking of getting some ready for next year*


Gonna try a few new strains outdoor them auto super sknk would have been good if they never got crushed.will be putting them out in june instead july i think next year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Do you need change of a fiver for the vending machine? Lol
> Do you remember those keyrings that if you whistled they'd beep so you could find them?
> Bloody good idea that and would have saved me getting tutted at ffs lol


Haha the bunnies are expert contortionists man I've got em in the works taxing twixes for me.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2016)

@waynethenewbie its far past shop talk man save it till monday...this is the uk thread...weekends for getting messy and sharing it lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha save a bit charge for breakfast mate lol. I'm not growing til I move be about a months time.


Good idea but also a bad idea lol can go either way at 7 on the morning lol....domt think il.br growimg till after xmas need money to rent another gaff man this place is a no go now need a new place to.set shop up in? Goimg for a new job in 2 weeks where i can earn enougj to set up again.....been 3 days clean off weed now and got a tub full its temptation to the max lol like adam and the forbiddan fruit haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

If there's any left for breakfast is really the point haha. I've got to get my shit going asap really soon as I'm in tents up.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> *have you tried Royal Critical auto 9 weeks to harvest as thinking of getting some ready for next year*


With auto indica doms your best bet is to go for cheap seeds and plant loads and pick the taller ones to grow on 

I would say go with sativa doms for uk summer, from march/may is a good time to put them outside frost depending, and the long days we get you want the plant to run for 3 months maybe 4 months when were getting 20c to 35c days in the biggest pots or flower beds you have 

Load them with K in the last 4 to 6 weeks and you seem to get more taste, used to feed less but noticed outdoor plants taste more like dirty if you underfeed them. 

Indica dom autos are great if you want tiny plants, they work ok for winter too because they are small and flower faster so you can try and flower them off between frost spells 

Like no matter what you do around 20 to 40% of indica dom autos will be tiny, so I hate paying over £2 a bean for them


----------



## Bunduki (Sep 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Who the fuk are you?


 I was a candidate for Minister of Thread Stalking but I accidentally posted


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

I love all this auto talk. I might fill that with them instead of the exo's I've got ready to go in. 
I've been sweating my plums off cleaning and hoovering but I needed to get all the yellow crispy leaves up ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> @waynethenewbie its far past shop talk man save it till monday...this is the uk thread...weekends for getting messy and sharing it lol


If my mrs fucks off to bed before twelve I think I'll try one of those blue and silver redbulls. Glad I've got no Punishers left lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

I've just had another and a shower. this town is too small, I walked half hour home and bumped into an ex, a mate wanting me to go to a gozilla marathon the morrow and passed a fight over a pissed lass in between. least the toon won.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've just had another and a shower. this town is too small, I walked half hour home and bumped into an ex, a mate wanting me to go to a gozilla marathon the morrow and passed a fight over a pissed lass in between. least the toon won.


Hahaha I've never been out in Newcastle. It's sounds like a place I'd enjoy. Godzilla marathon? Is that a load of Godzillas running 26 miles? 
I've done half of a silver and grey redbull about fifteen minutes ago and I'm having a squidgy black joint on the downstairs bog waiting to see what happens lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

I might have my Godzilla hands in a bit but I doubt I could run a marathon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm pretty wrecked and thinking of it, he's the type of guy to think up putt5ing a godzilla marathon on at the same time as the great north run and finding it hilarious. fucking weirdo he is.

I've been doing gg4 and psychosis volcano's this evening like they've been going out of fashion. mixing a nug of plemon and psycho was interesting. could murder a squidgy jakey anytime and I aint smoked baccy for years.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3777549


When you said you was playing with rabbits, my first thought was the battery operated kind. Glad you cleared that up.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I love all this auto talk. I might fill that with them instead of the exo's I've got ready to go in.
> I've been sweating my plums off cleaning and hoovering but I needed to get all the yellow crispy leaves up ffs View attachment 3777671


what`s the Exo like ? clone only ? 

Thought all uk peeps were allowed to grow is their own strain of "banging cheese" ? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

i think you'd have to be pretty weird not to enjoy a night out in newcastle. it's bonkers wall to wall. something for everyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> When you said you was playing with rabbits, my first thought was the battery operated kind. Glad you cleared that up.


christ like it some sordid euphemism hahah


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ like it some sordid euphemism hahah


Now bunnies playing with rabbits........ add some flowering plants to that bedroom grow and you got some good RIU viewing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

where there's pot there's perverts.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> what`s the Exo like ? clone only ?
> 
> Thought all uk peeps were allowed to grow is their own strain of "banging cheese" ? lol


Yes the clone. 

I the redbulls have quite a kick to them and I've only done half. I'll and leave it at though because I'm going to the circus tomorrow and I only need one circus


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Yes the clone.
> 
> I the redbulls have quite a kick to them and I've only done half. I'll and leave it at though because I'm going to the circus tomorrow and I only need one circus



Oh wait you mean Exo as in exodus cheese ?? 

Jeez there I was thinking we had some new UK exclusive top level clone only strain... lol


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think you'd have to be pretty weird not to enjoy a night out in newcastle. it's bonkers wall to wall. something for everyone.


You's are your own stain of mental up there, no doubt. Best Indian food ever as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

circus eh lol only place i'm going is for sunday dinner at 5. til then i'm shmokin on the sofa. north run makes it next to impossible to do anything in town.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> You's are your own stain of mental up there, no doubt. Best Indian food ever as well


true on both counts.

You mean strain or was that a slur lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Oh wait you mean Exo as in exodus cheese ??
> 
> Jeez there I was thinking we had some new UK exclusive top level clone only strain... lol


No new exclusive clone just good old fashioned cheese. It's dependable and a decent smoke so I'll grow it. 

Just had the other half. I didn't want it to crumble lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> circus eh lol only place i'm going is for sunday dinner at 5. til then i'm shmokin on the sofa. north run makes it next to impossible to do anything in town.


Being single must suck lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

well it has it's good points and bad man. it's weird being this high and not even slightly drunk, much better


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well it has it's good points and bad man. it's weird being this high and not even slightly drunk, much better


Since I've rediscovered E's i haven't even had one beer while on them. Before I used to have a skinful then start on the pills. 
It makes the next day fine and the high is clearer unless you take the piss like I've done a couple of times. 

The other half seems to have made no difference or it's the calm before the storm lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm banking on not being too messed up tomorrow. Should be fine. 

Its only Sunday dinner. Hardly like I'm doing the run lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 10, 2016)

Your all popping E and here i am at work. Ffs


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 11, 2016)

RIP mainliner and yorky


----------



## ovo (Sep 11, 2016)

Yorkshire banned?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think you'd have to be pretty weird not to enjoy a night out in newcastle. it's bonkers wall to wall. something for everyone.


Very true, one of the only towns I actually miss living in lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 11, 2016)

ovo said:


> Yorkshire banned?


Turtled.....but knowing yorkie he MAY have then increasd that to a ban with a few choice words at Rolli, but far as i know just turtled currently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2016)

true beauty of being single, waking up having a brew and a volcano without that nagging echo saying, 'you were so fucked last night blah blah fuckin blah'

feel absolutely fine this morning, remarkably so in fact. where's me air max i'm off for a run.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true beauty of being single, waking up having a brew and a volcano without that nagging echo saying, 'you were so fucked last night blah blah fuckin blah'
> 
> feel absolutely fine this morning, remarkably so in fact. where's me air max i'm off for a run.


That's why I've been preferring to do pills only and not drink and sniff. 
The next day is like nothing happened unless you really push the boat/ canoe out and even then it's just hallucinations and not making sense. That second half a redbull hit me when I got in bed and I just lay there letting it do its thing until I nodded off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 12, 2016)

Turtled but I don't think they're gonna let me back.

They don't have the common decency to approach me and tell me what I've done wrong.

As that old saying goes....."There's two sides to every story".


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 12, 2016)

what does turtled mean?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Turtled but I don't think they're gonna let me back.
> 
> They don't have the common decency to approach me and tell me what I've done wrong.
> 
> As that old saying goes....."There's two sides to every story".


normally its a fortnight/month ppl get turtled for then its lifted etc, maybe a new sock for the next month? lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> what does turtled mean?


For problematic or unwanted visitors, there are various tools which can be utilized to deal with them. Dealing with spam is covered elsewhere.

*User Discouragement*
The user discouragement feature subjects users to random errors, delays, and pages, simulating failures in the system behavior, with the ultimate aim of making them eventually leave the site.


Log in to the *Admin Control Panel*.
Click on the *Options* icon.
Select the *User Discouragement and Discipline* group from the list.
The resulting page contains settings for various system functions which can be affected by configuring the values as required; a low value will have minimal impact, a high value will have a greater impact.

Additionally, discouraged IP addresses can be prevented from registering.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> normally its a fortnight/month ppl get turtled for then its lifted etc, maybe a new sock for the next month? lol


That'll get your account banned real quick


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> That'll get your account banned real quick


Why?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> That'll get your account banned real quick


only if he is stupid enough to not restart his router n clear the cache etc

So not alright for him but fine for all the site trolls to do constantly etc? I dont see all the T&T trolls EVER getting their sock accounts banned when its quite clear who they are etc, or is this just a UK thread thing again?


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> only if he is stupid enough to not restart his router n clear the cache etc
> 
> So not alright for him but fine for all the site trolls to do constantly etc? I dont see all the T&T trolls EVER getting their sock accounts banned when its quite clear who they are etc, or is this just a UK thread thing again?


I ban sock puppets all the time no matter where they post


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Why?


Because if you're turtled it's for good reason so if you keep creating secondary accounts you're gunna get banned
Just do with the one month time out and come back


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

@sunni 
are these the only site rules now? cant seem to find any others etc

*Terms of Service and Rules*

* ul">Help *


Smilies
BB Codes
Trophies
Cookie Usage
Terms and Rules

The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts ("Content"). Content submitted express the views of their author only.

You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.

All Content you submit or upload may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.

We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We reserve the right to take action against any account with the Service at any time.

You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.

These terms may be changed at any time without notice.

If you do not agree with these terms, please do not register or use this Service. If you wish to close your account, please contact us.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> @sunni
> are these the only site rules now? cant seem to find any others etc
> 
> *Terms of Service and Rules*
> ...


That's just a general whatever
You can find various rules in the support forum written by myself rollitup pot roast admin account
There's no one list all rules I've been meaning to make one with easy links
But I have yet to


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

In light of yorkie's recent enhanced 'discourage' this is an appropriate time to bump @limonene up to head grower. Yorkie will remain among Thread Council Head Growers, but now limonene has been added among zedd, don gin and york.

@Bunduki is now the first and only minister of thread stalking.

Thread Council is still deciding proper appointments for:
@oscaroscar, @lahadaextranjera, @makka and a few others.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's just a general whatever
> You can find various rules in the support forum written by myself rollitup pot roast admin account
> There's no one list all rules I've been meaning to make one with easy links
> But I have yet to


Im struggling to find the one about multiple accounts not being permitted............

I know you dont make the rules per say but it does rather seem like this stuff is just made up as people fancy/go along etc


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Im struggling to find the one about multiple accounts not being permitted............
> 
> I know you dont make the rules per say but it does rather seem like this stuff is just made up as people fancy/go along etc


dont take this the wrong way but 
we can make up whatever rules we want, we own the website, its a private website, thats how it works. lol
we are the admins, we make the rules, who did you expect to make the rules some random person?

multiple accounts arent allowed.
i just said it, theres the rule, im an admin i can say that and that is rule enough 
see what i mean? we've never allowed them , it doesnt matter if we make a thread stating it isnt allowed or isnt, i mean a simple search will shows hundreds of written profile posts, and posts in threads by myself, potroast and admin saying we dont allow them


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

heres a post going back all the way to 2008 


rollitup said:


> Multiple accounts are not allowed on rollitup.[


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

Thread Council updated Sept 12, 2016
Head Growers - yorkie, don gin, zedd and limonene
Minister of Pervy Bastards - abe 
Minister of sheep shagging - position open
Minister of Beans - dst 
Minister of gifs and memes - R1b3n4
Team Spirit Coach - medicropper, rolli
Ministers of Custodial Arts - dazzyballz, abe 
Minister of vino - merlot
Ministers of Kilmister - yorkie and zedd
Ministers of potatoes - irish, baz 
Minister of Rambo - 1stblood
Minister of cunts and strategic planning - zedd
Minister of thread stalking - bunduki


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Thread Council updated Sept 12, 2016
> Head Growers - yorkie, don gin, zedd and limonene
> Minister of Pervy Bastards - abe
> Minister of sheep shagging - position open
> ...


Minister of sales - baz's neighbour


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

Morning all good to know we are providing jobs for people who then are free to make arbitary decisions that disadvantage us, sounds legit


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

I think the honeymoon period is over For ribena and sunni


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 12, 2016)

Minister of genetics - the clone bandit


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I think the honeymoon period is over For ribena and sunni


he asked, i answered i always answer , im sure he respects that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> he asked, i answered i always answer , im sure he respects that


yeah sorry been sorting the kids out lol, yeah I know what you are saying but it would be nice if things were at least compiled into a list that ppl can read instead of just randomly getting screwed at some point by a rule they didnt know about etc


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm gonna delete my sock puppet uncle buck


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2016)

I've learnt two new things. Turtled and sock puppet. 
they both sound sexual to me.
I thought a sock puppet was when you used a sock to save making a mess when you have a bout of self improvement


----------



## limonene (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd like to be transferred to the vacant position of sheep shagger please
silver mountain


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 12, 2016)

Wouldnt mind that sheep shagger spot myself .lol.
Jesus you dont look at r.i.u for a day and everythings tits up
peeps getting "turtled" sounds like a gay sex move that like.ha haaaa

Wtf


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll try and water these to the end this time


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

Mg email


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

Fukin buzz kill sometimes this site, someone as needlessly offensive as. Uncle buck, part owner of riu? Can say what he pleases but not us, Must be some pride being a mod on a dope forum and banning people


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2016)

dem diss da rulez innit blud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2016)

it's the punk in us man. anti establishment. bucking the rules n shit. lets face it though we're breaking no real laws but the site laws. 

it would be a bit better if the mods explained why they delete posts without an explanation but end of the day This thread polices itself. I wonder how many actual complaints have been made about this thread. we keep ourselves to ourselves and only tend to have ruckus when some american decides to come in and have a go. Classic case of Americans not getting another country and it's intricacies. 

end of the day their house their rules. anyway fuck this I'm hitting the cano and chirpsin to a bonnie lass. laters lads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Mg email


tell the lad am asking after him for me man.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tell the lad am asking after him for me man.


Always here don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2016)

You all good man? Anywhere near getting crackin?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2016)

Aye I'm all good, sent u a message..


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah sorry been sorting the kids out lol, yeah I know what you are saying but it would be nice if things were at least compiled into a list that ppl can read instead of just randomly getting screwed at some point by a rule they didnt know about etc


Ya they'd say they didn't know about it even if it was written in big black words 
Just like how no one reads the TOS when they click agree lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the punk in us man. anti establishment. bucking the rules n shit. lets face it though we're breaking no real laws but the site laws.
> 
> it would be a bit better if the mods explained why they delete posts without an explanation but end of the day This thread polices itself. I wonder how many actual complaints have been made about this thread. we keep ourselves to ourselves and only tend to have ruckus when some american decides to come in and have a go. Classic case of Americans not getting another country and it's intricacies.
> 
> end of the day their house their rules. anyway fuck this I'm hitting the cano and chirpsin to a bonnie lass. laters lads.


I tell people why they're shits deleted you know what I get back ? Nothing but swearing death threats and more
I've stopped telling people cause I don't have to 

if its deleted you're smart enough to guess that it was against the rules


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2016)

Fair enough Sunni. Ain't worth the aggro.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fukin buzz kill sometimes this site, someone as needlessly offensive as. Uncle buck, part owner of riu? Can say what he pleases but not us, Must be some pride being a mod on a dope forum and banning people


Yeah I've been here 5 minutes in the scale of things and I've noticed that BS.

I destroyed the bufty in one of my replies to him on another thread and it got deleted. 

That's one way to make his opinion seem much more important than anyone elses....


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah I've been here 5 minutes in the scale of things and I've noticed that BS.
> 
> I destroyed the bufty in one of my replies to him on another thread and it got deleted.
> 
> That's one way to make his opinion seem much more important than anyone elses....


I've got my finger on the murdle button lad, just keep it up.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 12, 2016)

Smells like spam to me


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

thegyoseedbank said:


> Check out our free t-shirt competition.


who wouldn't wear that t-shirt, even the non neckbeard crowd will advertise they're stoned off their nuts.


----------



## The-Budster (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've got my finger on the murdle button lad, just keep it up.


Had to Google that one....haha


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tell the lad am asking after him for me man.


He's doing well man, got his shit together clean phone so no drama for anyone else, opsec top notch imo


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 12, 2016)

hi guys got few pics of triches. is it ready for harvest or do i wait as had friend round saying it ready


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

waynethenewbie said:


> is it ready for harvest or do i wait


not ready. the heads aren't fully developed and everything's clear. you want cloudy trichs. and look at all the white hairs, that's newer growth.


----------



## waynethenewbie (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> not ready. the heads aren't fully developed and everything's clear. you want cloudy trichs. and look at all the white hairs, that's newer growth.


thankyou


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

Livers 8 days 12/12


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Livers 8 days 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3779126


Looks like you flowered them just in time. I reckon that space will be filled perfectly.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fair enough Sunni. Ain't worth the aggro.


Authoritarianism is the last refuge of the


R1b3n4 said:


> Livers 8 days 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3779126


superhealthy


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 12, 2016)

Eventually there will be 6 in there, 4 Livers and 2 Sour diesel etc, SD`s are about 3 days from seed atm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> I ban sock puppets all the time no matter where they post


No Sunni you don't.

You might as well admit that you didn't even read my posts before you deleted them did you? 


Or you would have realised that I outed 'Primabudda' as a known troll after he gave the thread grief for 3 days, I outed him in 2 days from information he sent me via PM from one of his first accounts.

The account name is 'Bradburry' and you banned him 2 years ago in December 2014!
Unlucky for him I still had the PM's and sussed it was the same person after he repeated the same info and tripped himself up.

'Bradburry', 'Mailiner', 'Primabudda' among many others but they are all still all the same person.



You obviously didn't ban him properly (IP?) 2 years ago in December 2014 or he would be able to keep coming back and troll the forum like he does, every time he gets outed he makes another account and comes back for more, he's simply a a bane on the forum intent to troll and stir (this is not only my opinion, go ask in Toke n Talk where he's well known) 

If you did ban him properly 2 years ago in December 2014 (IP?) then he's using some other way to come back and troll.
Regardless, I still outed his newest account named 'Primabudda' that is only about a month old.






And I get turtled for doing your job because you (or somebody instructing you) just 'assumed' and jumped in with both feet, rather than having the common decency to approach me about it and ask what the problem was first?

But no, I've got to explain myself from behind this stupid 'go slow' feature like a child on the naughty step rather than face to face (or PM to PM) like adults do?




As for not explaining to people why they've had their posts deleted because........

1) "You get nothing but abuse".
2) "You don't have to".

Well.......

1) Just go ahead and tar everybody with the same brush why don't you!
2) Is an ethical cop out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> dont take this the wrong way but
> we can make up whatever rules we want, we own the website, its a private website, thats how it works. lol
> we are the admins, we make the rules, who did you expect to make the rules some random person?


Yes you do make the rules.

But you're not supposed to make them up as you go along or as you see fit without telling us.

Otherwise it's unfair and one rule for one and one for another, just like R1b3n4 was trying to tell you before you misread his post and took it out of context.


How can a man break a law if you don't tell him it exists? Or if you make that law up AFTER he's broken it?


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes you do make the rules.
> 
> But you're not supposed to make them up as you go along or as you see fit without telling us.
> 
> ...


clearly you didnt read the post written by rollitup in 2008 saying no multiple accounts 


The Yorkshireman said:


> No Sunni you don't.
> 
> You might as well admit that you didn't even read my posts before you deleted them did you?
> 
> ...


and yet somehow primabudda is banned
you dont know the ins and out, you just speculate, i didnt put you on slow down, again speculation. 


if you dont like how the forum is run,feel free to walk out the door mate


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> clearly you didnt read the post written by rollitup in 2008 saying no multiple accounts
> 
> and yet somehow primabudda is banned
> you dont know the ins and out, you just speculate, i didnt put you on slow down, again speculation.
> ...



Clearly you didn't read my post properly just then, or wildly misunderstood it either way I thought it quite simple and self explanatory but obviously you're having trouble with it.

The 2008 post about multiple accounts is irrelevant, I was referring to ME.
How can a man (me) break a law if you don't tell him it exists? Or if you make that law up AFTER he's (me) broken it?




Primabudda may well be banned, NOW.
Days afterwards (days for which he continued to troll), and days after I've been turtled for outing him!

You're right I don't know the ins and outs, because nobody has the decency to tell me the ins and outs!

We're conversing about this and I still don't know what I did wrong and why it was wrong, like I said......
How can a man break a law if you don't tell him that it exists? Or if you make that law up AFTER he's broken it?






I never said you put me on slow down so no I did not speculate, I said......."I've got to explain myself from behind this stupid 'go slow' feature like a child on the naughty step rather than face to face (or PM to PM) like adults do?"

Why don't you read what is written rather than what you THINK has been written and at least make the effort to comprehend it before you post?





What do you mean "if you don't like the way the site is run, feel free to walk out the door mate"?
I don't know how the site is run because you won't tell us and it seems to change with the seasons!

I have no problem with rules, as long as I know what those rules are.
Non of us are mind readers but that's exactly what you're expecting us to be, 'like it or lump it' as we say in Britain.

By your own volition you seem to be advocating an oppressive authoritarian dictatorship Sunni.
Not just "following orders" (like the SS claimed at Nuremberg before they were all lined up and shot for not acting on their own personal moral compass) but actually advocating it!
Would you deem that to be fair if you weren't an Admin but just a regular site member?
Like a member of that community family that Rolli would have us believe we are all members of?



Something seems seriously wrong here, not just to me but to the majority of the UK thread over several years.
The general vibe is there Sunni, even noobs are noticing it and commenting (as above), but you are either blind to it or choose to ignore it.

From the half arsed effort at even reading and understanding posts before replying to the general condescension and disdain shown towards not just me but us as a whole I'd be inclined to think it the latter.



Like I say, I don't have a problem with rules as long as I know what they are.
I don't have a problem with the staff either, I've never fallen out with either you or Rolli.
(We've never crossed paths until this incident and I've been here a while).





The general attitude however can hardly be called........lets say........'professional'.









I've said my bit, I hope you at least TRY to understand.



Peace.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Clearly you didn't read my post properly just then, or wildly misunderstood it either way I thought it quite simple and self explanatory but obviously you're having trouble with it.
> 
> The 2008 post about multiple accounts is irrelevant, I was referring to ME.
> How can a man (me) break a law if you don't tell him it exists? Or if you make that law up AFTER he's (me) broken it?
> ...


I understood perfectly but time will tell if you get any satisfactory answers.
The people that come on specifically to cause trouble and start arguments seem to get away with it if they start arguments with certain people but only get banned if they start arguments with certain people. If that makes sense.
That's my observation anyway.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

GMO avocado, yes or no?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

York, the cold truth is near everyone here is just another handle and avi to the 2.5 admins that run this entire forum, thus the _take it or leave it_ approach. Not making any extra work for them is your best bet in appreciating management and visa versa.

Let us all count our blessings that a caring and active thread council exists to nurture our ongoing interests and occasional differences. shout-out to @Bunduki, our newest urban achiever and council member.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Sunni has put together the worst possible argument for their behaviour, we will do what we want and if you don't like it fuk off, must be something to do with living in the USA atm, rolli s gunna build a wall and the Mexicans are paying kinda vibe


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning , off to isle of white today, get my Mrs to suck me off by the needles for posterity


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> we can make up whatever rules we want, we own the website, its a private website, thats how it works. Lol


Thats not the attitude we got when you asked us to donate to your servers in 2008-2009. Some of us here are long serving members who have contributed alot over the years and would basically just like a bit of fairness when it comes to the "unwritten rules"


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably get turtled for that^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

just went to pick up and got talked into trying mates new shatter bubbler. I'm high as giraffe tits and back on my way to graft. Creative meeting this after storyboarding lmfao


----------



## ovo (Sep 13, 2016)

Who the feck is Benduki and what is an urban achiever?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

ovo said:


> Who the feck is Benduki and what is an urban achiever?


What is this a pub quiz? Got so many on ignore never heard of either of em


----------



## makka (Sep 13, 2016)

Getting the hang of this coco growing now much faster/healthier veg this time round 
Definitely better to water everyday with a lil run off 
I'm getting it I'm getting lol
Not much between my hydro veg but there watered 24/7 aerated


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Omfg gorilla glue 4 at 10 weeks, I called an ambulance, shit should be illegal and it's still wet, one day of drying, then in the cano, next week will be mental


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

makka said:


> Getting the hang of this coco growing now much faster/healthier veg this time round
> Definitely better to water everyday with a lil run off
> I'm getting it I'm getting lol
> Not much between my hydro veg but there watered 24/7 aerated


I water every 3 days in coco, the roots love air but it can knock the RZ pH


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Gg4 and Exo can cope happily with an ec of upto 3 in mid flower in coco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

totally rocked the meeting blazed to fuck, thank god for visine. beasted jujitsu for an hour made my trainer go all in to overpower me. not doing it hanging or drunk in future. scary thought, I might pack the booze all together. get back into full time weed fiendery is the way forward. 20 years in the coming this realisation lol.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol I gave a cut of Exo to the grow shop owner he's been topping lsting etc vegin for 3 months, lol, got mh for veg blah blah I told him how to grow it, doesn't listen


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> totally rocked the meeting blazed to fuck, thank god for visine. beasted jujitsu for an hour made my trainer go all in to overpower me. not doing it hanging or drunk in future. scary thought, I might pack the booze all together. get back into full time weed fiendery is the way forward. 20 years in the coming this realisation lol.


I was thinking similar one palm down a bottle of single malt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

booze is my gateway man. I can do a g of proper several E and not even think about beer. just muddies everything. flip side i drink fucking gorgeous beers so i know i'll be back.


----------



## Bunduki (Sep 13, 2016)

I got tired of waking up with no bloody clue what I'd done, feeling like someone was stamping on my head all morning with half my wages gone. Now I just have the odd nip of Jim Beam in my coffee, 1-2 bottles beer or cider in an afternoon when it's sunny. Only time I get wasted drinking anymore is special occasions like birthdays n shit. If I'm going out, a couple pills is a lot better night than drinking, feel better in the morning and remember wtf I did usually, if it's a quiet night I just get wrecked, totally fine in the mornings.

@ovo I dunno wtf an urban achiever is either

@The Yorkshireman The only thing a troll does is try to wind people up, I mean I know they're probably some sad pathetic little twat who got abused as a kid so I understand if you feel sorry for him and want to let him get a little win, but otherwise just slap the prat on ignore, spark up a joint and laugh at how bad the poor cunt's life is that he's got to try n get his jollies talking crap on the internet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I do love drink, I mean i have gin tattoo'd on my lip. but i'm not missing it so far. only been a week mind lol.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

I love the buzz of good drink mixed with a good weed buzz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

probably the two i least like mixing. unless it's equal parts til I'm up. too much of one afore the other and it's sweaty top lip whitey time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

toon just smashed QPR 6-0 lolz


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 13, 2016)

Alcohol, I can take it or leave it. I the one that doesn't mind driving cos I'd probably only drink 2 pints anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm a northerner, it's in the blood. time's are hard and it's grim up north lol. 

my doc said you need to go to AA or stop taking the tablets, hence i was a jittery wreck for a bit. fuck sitting round with a load of junkie alchy's i made a deal with meself to not drink a fortnight and if i manage it fuck the AA.  been a couple of moments but i've resisted so far. reckon i saved near 150 quid this weekend alone


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> toon just smashed QPR 6-0 lolz


Go fuck yourself lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

we're going straight back up I reckon. you're never a rangers fan lad?!? fuck may as well follow that hand egg lark lol

fuckin dirty league mind.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep I'm a Rangers fan. I thought you knew that. I may live in the north but I'm a cockney caant lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh lordy. We may have to re evaluate.! Lol fuck that man were Newcastle don't exist to anywhere north of manc land


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone on here got any experience with making/using cannabis enfused e liquid? As in the stuff they use in e-cigs.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Anyone on here got any experience with making/using cannabis enfused e liquid? As in the stuff they use in e-cigs.


Don would be your man for that( in this thread at least lol)


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Anyone on here got any experience with making/using cannabis enfused e liquid? As in the stuff they use in e-cigs.


First I'd think you want to make a concentrate, I prefer a consumable everclear alcohol type extract. Then you have to mix that with glycerin, glycol or som shit like that. I'd be interested to hear what others have done, as I've never taken it to the second step.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> the stuff they use in e-cigs.


Grow Goddess is an expert in this area. 
Here's a link with plenty of information:
http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/blog/532/entry-1026-my-experience-with-portable-vaporizers-for-concentrated-cannabis-oil-and-e-cigarette-oil/#commentsStart


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Anyone on here got any experience with making/using cannabis enfused e liquid? As in the stuff they use in e-cigs.


Lets vape.eu you tube them and get one of there bungles concentrate one better,tried both the dry flower one but not a touch on the concentrate ,you get everthing in there boxes even tops that fit on any ecig to stop you from messing yours up,but i would advice getting a cig just fot that use(dynamite)Great value too one box last ages


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> First I'd think you want to make a concentrate, I prefer a consumable everclear alcohol type extract. Then you have to mix that with glycerin, glycol or som shit like that. I'd be interested to hear what others have done, as I've never taken it to the second step.


I got the concentrates bit down. Been making concentrates for years now and im more than confident ill be able to make top notch e liquid. The main thing i wanna know is about equipment. Like what are the best e cigs/tanks for cannabis e liquid. Ive never even used on for nicotine before so its all new too me


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 14, 2016)

i find name of one i use when i get back dude works a treat,But check them out they sell the cigs to send them a e mail im sure they will tell you best one they use,customer service is great from them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

trick is making the concentrate strong enough to be watered down with the right ration of glycerin and Propylene Glycol. it's not easy just putting veg glycerin in is too viscous and won't smoke, it's pretty drinkable as tincture mind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

In a galaxy far off ya nut. these are the fucking droids you're looking for!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> trick is making the concentrate strong enough to be watered down with the right ration of glycerin and Propylene Glycol. it's not easy just putting veg glycerin in is too viscous and won't smoke, it's pretty drinkable as tincture mind


Im gonna start out with puffmajic mixer first just too get me started then ill probably start working on vg/pg mix ratios till i get something. 

How do you find it for getting high? I wanna quit the cigs and with all the trim and concentrates i have lying around it just seems like the best way to go about it. I only smoke fags in j's and cant bare to smoke pure green ones


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> In a galaxy far off ya nut. these are the fucking droids you're looking for!
> 
> View attachment 3780406



Tried some stormtrooper E's once but they never hit me


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I only smoke fags in j's and cant bare to smoke pure green ones


It's been tough for me to fully get away from spliffs, I mixed only about 20% tobacco, or less, into j's. Still, had a micro nicotine habit lasted 15 yrs. finally decided to quit sprinkling baccy in and using the volcano/vape more often. breathing much better these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Im gonna start out with puffmajic mixer first just too get me started then ill probably start working on vg/pg mix ratios till i get something.
> 
> How do you find it for getting high? I wanna quit the cigs and with all the trim and concentrates i have lying around it just seems like the best way to go about it. I only smoke fags in j's and cant bare to smoke pure green ones


honestly if you just want to quit smoking buy a portable vape, get something cheap like the iolite wispr and see how you get on. If you can wrap the tabs then buy a better porta vape. tobacco is the devil mate. I'm obviously the worst type of smoker now. An ex smoker! honestly I see people buying 20 decks and thinking fuck me you may as well just set light to a tenner.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> In a galaxy far off ya nut. these are the fucking droids you're looking for!
> 
> View attachment 3780406


What market you using these days?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 14, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Tried some stormtrooper E's once but they never hit me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> What market you using these days?


dream market but these are local. I got orange owls end of last week. lab tested 245-250 ish. the new breed of E's are for old hands. a full one of either of those or a punisher say would probably kill a noobie or very least leave em in a sweaty eye wobbling mess. typewriter jaw with one eye gone to the shop etc etc


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dream market but these are local. I got orange owls end of last week. lab tested 245-250 ish. the new breed of E's are for old hands. a full one of either of those or a punisher say would probably kill a noobie or very least leave em in a sweaty eye wobbling mess. typewriter jaw with one eye gone to the shop etc etc


I concur


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dream market but these are local. I got orange owls end of last week. lab tested 245-250 ish. the new breed of E's are for old hands. a full one of either of those or a punisher say would probably kill a noobie or very least leave em in a sweaty eye wobbling mess. typewriter jaw with one eye gone to the shop etc etc


Cool cheers, need to get some in for christmas lol, I like the stronger pills saves having to double/triple drop the weaker ones just to get there lol

Last few we had were Purple +/- (think these were 220`s iirc), Orange Heisenbergs(240) and some shit Red chupa chups(140mg apparently)


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 14, 2016)

Evening weed nerds and empty heads
A tragic day, i'm out of my medicine, a few branches have had to be removed early


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2016)

Good evening men, went to visit Florence Nightingale today , yes I know it's boring , but a cheap day out, she's only buried around the corner ! .off up Spinacher tower in Portsmouth tomoz , wish you were here


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nip in to the local maccy d's to see young pompey baz, you might get a free big mac meal and the glue


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 14, 2016)

A staycation and a pound of pills. It's no wonder


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2016)

There's a thought , u about Pompy ?


----------



## limonene (Sep 14, 2016)

Dat glue Dat Chem


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice bud porn head grower


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 14, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> There's a thought , u about Pompy ?


Go large baz


----------



## limonene (Sep 14, 2016)

Something new _Sour Bubble Bx3 x ChemDawg bx2 AKA gooey vuitton. Meant to be fire!!!_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I concur


bobby moncur hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Cool cheers, need to get some in for christmas lol, I like the stronger pills saves having to double/triple drop the weaker ones just to get there lol
> 
> Last few we had were Purple +/- (think these were 220`s iirc), Orange Heisenbergs(240) and some shit Red chupa chups(140mg apparently)


it's alll about jumping on a batch man, soon as they're hyped they're copied and under dosed. those batteries +/- were real McCoy 200mg now though that's fairly tame most the new crazy presses are near 1/4g of md in em. I don't care if your're muhammed i am hard bruce Lee. you crack one of em in quarters and do a full un you're donald.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Cool cheers, need to get some in for christmas lol, I like the stronger pills saves having to double/triple drop the weaker ones just to get there lol
> 
> Last few we had were Purple +/- (think these were 220`s iirc), Orange Heisenbergs(240) and some shit Red chupa chups(140mg apparently)


If you can get the blue Punishers get them. I want someone else to try them because it's getting lonely in this canoe lol
They are by far the strongest E's I've ever done. Double dropping those would land you on another planet or in A&E. Half would overwhelm a lot of people. 
I've done silver and blue redbulls and red defcons in the last month or so and they are nothing compared to the Punishers. I've seen on ecstasy data that the redbulls are 210-240 and the defcons are 200-220. I haven't seen any results for the Punishers though but from my experience I reckon they've got to be pushing 280 or higher. 
They are absolutely mental things


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If you can get the blue Punishers get them. I want someone else to try them because it's getting lonely in this canoe lol
> They are by far the strongest E's I've ever done. Double dropping those would land you on another planet or in A&E. Half would overwhelm a lot of people.
> I've done silver and blue redbulls and red defcons in the last month or so and they are nothing compared to the Punishers. I've seen on ecstasy data that the redbulls are 210-240 and the defcons are 200-220. I haven't seen any results for the Punishers though but from my experience I reckon they've got to be pushing 280 or higher.
> They are absolutely mental things


Wish I was into pills they sound banging


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's alll about jumping on a batch man, soon as they're hyped they're copied and under dosed. those batteries +/- were real McCoy 200mg now though that's fairly tame most the new crazy presses are near 1/4g of md in em. I don't care if your're muhammed i am hard bruce Lee. you crack one of em in quarters and do a full un you're donald.


Do you reckon those Punishers are going to be weaker if you get them now? It's shame but I understand why.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Wish I was into pills they sound banging


Get into them lol
I hadn't done any for ten years then I got curious with all the talk of one does the trick and one does. But I have difficulty stopping at one lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2016)

Nah too old for excitotoxins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

depends on the vendor and his stock. Who was the vendor, has he still got listings for tons or 1000's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

Had to road test a batch of special K tonight. really didn't want to, managed to skirt the hole and just have bandy legged walk yem.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Had to road test a batch of special K tonight. really didn't want to, managed to skirt the hole and just have bandy legged walk yem.


I like ket had some OBE s with it


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2016)

Worse ket trip was k hole ing whilst watching Hostel and not being able to turn it off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm not into being the king of legoland and everyone looking like their animated like the simpsons lol 

kinda interesting doing it after so long. I always thought of it as a really dirty drug but, and this is where the roadtest came in, the guy i get for buys big cakes but only ever does enough for the weightless feeling and not the hole. used in that way I like it, be nicer if it was more euphoric but swings and roundabouts it's 15 a g not 100 like coke lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm not into being the king of legoland and everyone looking like their animated like the simpsons lol
> 
> kinda interesting doing it after so long. I always thought of it as a really dirty drug but, and this is where the roadtest came in, the guy i get for buys big cakes but only ever does enough for the weightless feeling and not the hole. used in that way I like it, be nicer if it was more euphoric but swings and roundabouts it's 15 a g not 100 like coke lol


I didn't like the bendy legs reeked of fail, the hole is where it's at imo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

horses for courses man. fuck the hole imho


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends on the vendor and his stock. Who was the vendor, has he still got listings for tons or 1000's?


I don't know. I haven't looked incase I do something stupid like buy some lol
It's a German vendor called drittewelle or something similar.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> horses for courses man. fuck the hole imho


Was the horse pun intended? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

hahah I used to use him 3welle or some shit his name was, german geezer. sent the batteries with a kids toy in a metal tin box, game kinda thing.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah I used to use him 3welle or some shit his name was, german geezer. sent the batteries with a kids toy in a metal tin box, game kinda thing.


Mine came in a CD. I actually listened to it. It was German R&B and was terrible lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I cant say I've heard much German r&b like haha mine was some kids board game couldn't make head nor tail of it


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2016)

It had three black guys sat on a white floor wearing white suits with no shirts on trying to look mean and moody. I wish I'd kept it now lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It had three black guys sat on a white floor wearing white suits with no shirts on trying to look mean and moody. I wish I'd kept it now lol


It was probably his mix tape


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2016)

I used to send stuff with instant pudding


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

Let the record indicate _mastergrower_ and _slipper bandit_ have been added to honorary thread council as thread luminaries.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> I'd like to be transferred to the vacant position of sheep shagger pleaseView attachment 3778863
> silver mountain


Historically, thread head growers do not also occupy sheep shagger title.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2016)

Sweet, someones just dumped an air cooler outside my flats, looks like it just needs a pipe epoxying back together, hopefully by the end of the day will have a free working air cooler lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2016)

I see abe is still trolling the thread, I have him on ignore so only see it when I'm logged off, don't feed the trolls imo


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

Huh, big surprise somebody only wants to dish it out like a dick-tater. 

I sense a demotion coming your way zeddy bear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

to paraphrase Shakespeare, you should know when the sport is at it's best and fuck off. this is a uk thread.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Let the record indicate _mastergrower_ and _slipper bandit_ have been added to honorary thread council as thread luminaries.


Who the fuck are u to dictate who does what in here anyway, even if ther was a thread council there would be no fucking yanks involved from the start. Unless you'd like to be bazs new bitch, I reckon that'd suit u sir


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

Thread Council 
updated Sept 15, 2016
Honorary Spirit Coaches - medicropper, rolli

Head Growers - yorkie, limonene, don gin and zedd
Minister of Beans - dst
Minister of gifs and memes - abe, R1b3n4
Ministers of Potatoes - irish, baz
Minister of pervy bastards - abe 
Minister of sheep shagging - position STILL open
Ministers of Custodial Arts - dazzyballz
Minister of Vino - merlot
Minister of Kilmister - yorkie 
Minister of Rambo - 1stblood, oscaroscar
Ministers of thread stalking - abe, bunduki, waynethenewbie 
Ministers of ball hugging - _processing applications_
Minister of cunts and strategic planning - zedd

Honorary Luminaries - master grower, slipper bandit


A lot of shifts in thread council line-up. Have a great weekend all. congratulations to the bandit, oscaroscar, mastergrower and @waynethenewbie


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Who the fuck are u to dictate who does what in here anyway, even if ther was a thread council there would be no fucking yanks involved from the start. Unless you'd like to be bazs new bitch, I reckon that'd suit u sir


I'm not here to dictate anything mg, that's z's job. And if baz doesn't like his title he can simply suggest something new and we'll correct it, no problem. I'm trying to be fair, funny and not bully anyone man. anyways thread update is complete so i'm out over the wknd. cheers


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2016)

Bought some dr zymes yesterday, all bugs gone and even cleared up athletes foot overnight, shit seems to work I would love never to see thrips again


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 15, 2016)

Can Anyone help.
in u.k the weathers went from winter to summer this week.must be hard on the plants.
Ive got my photo.plants outdoor this year,starting to get around 70% humidity through the day.
there dutch pass. Purple#1.
Just wondering if anyone has plants outdoor this late in season dont want a kilo of powdery mildew after 6 month looking after them..


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 15, 2016)

Minister of security and punishment - sunni


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 15, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Can Anyone help.
> in u.k the weathers went from winter to summer this week.must be hard on the plants.
> Ive got my photo.plants outdoor this year,starting to get around 70% humidity through the day.
> there dutch pass. Purple#1.
> Just wondering if anyone has plants outdoor this late in season dont want a kilo of powdery mildew after 6 month looking after them..


Someone text head grower


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Bought some dr zymes yesterday, all bugs gone and even cleared up athletes foot overnight, shit seems to work I would love never to see thrips again


Whats dr zymes? I have thrips and they are killing me. Spent 11 years growing without seeing a single bug. Then in oast 2 years ive had spidermite and 2 month after getting rid of them i got thrips


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Can Anyone help.
> in u.k the weathers went from winter to summer this week.must be hard on the plants.
> Ive got my photo.plants outdoor this year,starting to get around 70% humidity through the day.
> there dutch pass. Purple#1.
> Just wondering if anyone has plants outdoor this late in season dont want a kilo of powdery mildew after 6 month looking after them..


Not sure what part of UK you are in but unless I get a decent October then the outdoor tends to be a bit poor...you should try light dep next year. My light dep worked out great this year....and already smoking the rewards.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Whats dr zymes? I have thrips and they are killing me. Spent 11 years growing without seeing a single bug. Then in oast 2 years ive had spidermite and 2 month after getting rid of them i got thrips


I swear by these guys, totally organic, non toxic (these are washes, not insecticides). Got rid of my thrips totally.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

Spinosad as active ingredient for thrips. non-toxic bacterium


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2016)

DST said:


> I swear by these guys, totally organic, non toxic (these are washes, not insecticides). Got rid of my thrips totally.


Awesome. Ill order some soon


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Whats dr zymes? I have thrips and they are killing me. Spent 11 years growing without seeing a single bug. Then in oast 2 years ive had spidermite and 2 month after getting rid of them i got thrips


It has 4 enzymes which start digesting bugs and mould, decontaminated a tent with it and sprayed it on my feet as it is totally safe water citric acid and enzymes, eats botrytis too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

christ I thought you were joking about ya feet Z lol.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 15, 2016)

There's folk spraying colas with it to prevent mould


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Not sure what part of UK you are in but unless I get a decent October then the outdoor tends to be a bit poor...you should try light dep next year. My light dep worked out great this year....and already smoking the rewards.


North west mate


DST said:


> Not sure what part of UK you are in but unless I get a decent October then the outdoor tends to be a bit poor...you should try light dep next year. My light dep worked out great this year....and already smoking the rewards.


im in cumbria dude heres a photo ive just took today,the suns just come out but our weather is mental at the mo.next year ill try darken em out early.cheers mate


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

They seem reasonably well advanced. You may be lucky and get them finished. My 2nd run outdoor I think I'll be taking inside. Will get pics.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's the Hotdog I done on light dep.(moved it into a cupboard each night...what a chore that was).
Moved her into the greenhouse when it rained as well.
 
 
And here's a couple of deep blues that are outside in the greenhouse atm. They'll get finished off indoors I reckon....unless the weather stays as is for the next 7 weeks or so.
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## Merlot (Sep 15, 2016)

@abe supercro zeddd should be promoted to head bitch.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2016)

Went up here today ,fucking liberty at £10 a go !


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It has 4 enzymes which start digesting bugs and mould, decontaminated a tent with it and sprayed it on my feet as it is totally safe water citric acid and enzymes, eats botrytis too



Hows the stuff smell ? 

I use Ant stop granules (cheap easy way to get spinosad) 

but I won`t use it in bloom its supposed to be safe but I don`t like the smell of it 

Have used "bud rot stop" but that`s malt based and I don`t like using malt if I can help it 

Something to fook over the bugs and the rot that`s friendly would be nice 

Did you get it from the UK ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> North west mate
> im in cumbria dude heres a photo ive just took today,the suns just come out but our weather is mental at the mo.next year ill try darken em out early.cheers mateView attachment 3781286 View attachment 3781286 View attachment 3781287


we've got another decent week then it's temps down and autumn which now lasts til july


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Hows the stuff smell ?
> 
> I use Ant stop granules (cheap easy way to get spinosad)
> 
> ...


nematodes


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nematodes


already use them 

but they lack fast knock down and spinosad normally kills them 

plus never really seen them really kick ass till it gets hot like 30c or so 

once I did find giant nematodes under my plants sacks, they must`a had sum bugs to feast on, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

I had good results with mosquito dunks, had to get em from the states off ebay, but they work for most things.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I had good results with mosquito dunks, had to get em from the states off ebay, but they work for most things.



cool, I`ve got some various products on the way to try 

nothing seems to match Home Defence Ant stop granules, spray them and water them with that seems to do the trick for any bugs just don`t like the smell so won`t use it in flower 

but its easy to get in the uk and kills thrips and pretty much all insects 

Had some good results with the 6 week provado and had some pills you put in the root ball that seemed to work well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

most effective for indoor i found was hot shot no pest strips but they're toxic as fuck. work a charm though. just use and get rid. they'll kill babies and cats/dogs etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> most effective for indoor i found was hot shot no pest strips but they're toxic as fuck. work a charm though. just use and get rid. they'll kill babies and cats/dogs etc


Aye them things are the business don, I had thrips for a couple of grows and once I got a no pest strip I never seen them again. I'd use again too toxic or not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

that's it man use and get em out the house. it's crazy how many fast food places use them in the states.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning weed nerds
Smoking some big budda blue cheese. Worst plant in the room, hardly any stretch, no smell in veg or early in flower, didn't handle supercropping and a slow grower. 
On the plus side it's got bag appeal and that classic blue cheese aroma and i've still got a clone of it. Was going to bin it, but i'm going to keep it round till I do more smoke tests.


----------



## limonene (Sep 16, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Morning weed nerds
> Smoking some big budda blue cheese. Worst plant in the room, hardly any stretch, no smell in veg or early in flower, didn't handle supercropping and a slow grower.
> On the plus side it's got bag appeal and that classic blue cheese aroma and i've still got a clone of it. Was going to bin it, but i'm going to keep it round till I do more smoke tests.


Big buddha seeds are fucking terrible man! The guy is from my area, no one who knows him would touch his shitty gear.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> no smell in veg or early in flower


its not that smelly cherry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Morning weed nerds
> Smoking some big budda blue cheese. Worst plant in the room, hardly any stretch, no smell in veg or early in flower, didn't handle supercropping and a slow grower.
> On the plus side it's got bag appeal and that classic blue cheese aroma and i've still got a clone of it. Was going to bin it, but i'm going to keep it round till I do more smoke tests.


see this is exactly why we don't entertain you. you grow shitty weeed then say I'm going to keep it around in the hope it will become un shit. you should try reading a thing or two and becoming a weed nerd that you're always calling us.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

since when is plug'n a name instantly interpreted derogatorily.. chill don. im still planin on runnin pk. o' sour cherry. iknow yer stressed, just mak it to mon and honor agreement u made wit self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

fair play, sorry I got wrong end of the stick. I'm not stressed about not drinking I'm stressed i'm gonna be homeless in 2 weeks man.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

keep the faith made it thus far. unexpected will turn up and land nu place


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

trying to man, i've that many plates spinning I'm running out of sticks


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

SECURITY

The pollen chuckers not took his meds this morning


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

limonene said:


> Big buddha seeds are fucking terrible man! The guy is from my area, no one who knows him would touch his shitty gear.


To be fair you can usually find a decent pheno as good as the clone only uk cheese

It's getting potted up at lights on, I'm going to give it an 8 week veg next round


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> trying to man, i've that many plates spinning I'm running out of sticks


Its like you always used to say don "life is just one big shit sandwich, we just gotta keep taking bites" 

You'll get there man.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we've got another decent week then it's temps down and autumn which now lasts til july


Yea gonna give em till next downpour then there chopped,were getting 4 seasons a day,next year im putting them out in pots for a few month then pulling them under the leds to flower,probalby the easiest way up these parts,get best of both worlds,ill try some mix autos again see how much mould i can get off em.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning ppl, just had the air cooler apart, just a broken gear/cog on the drive shaft for the evaporative belt, 1 or 2 mcvuyvered parts an some epoxy n will be up n running lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> trying to man, i've that many plates spinning I'm running out of sticks


We have all been there mate


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> see this is exactly why we don't entertain you. you grow shitty weeed then say I'm going to keep it around in the hope it will become un shit. you should try reading a thing or two and becoming a weed nerd that you're always calling us.


Bitch slapped.....lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Its like you always used to say don "life is just one big shit sandwich, we just gotta keep taking bites"
> 
> You'll get there man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> We have all been there mate
> View attachment 3782034


I think one if not more of the ducks are actually vultures painted white.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning ppl, just had the air cooler apart, just a broken gear/cog on the drive shaft for the evaporative belt, 1 or 2 mcvuyvered parts an some epoxy n will be up n running lol


sweet. shame we're almost into the season of needing a fuckin heater eh. still be handy next year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> SECURITY
> 
> The pollen chuckers not took his meds this morning


what's up? did my plain common sense offend your fucking stupidity you bell end.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea gonna give em till next downpour then there chopped,were getting 4 seasons a day,next year im putting them out in pots for a few month then pulling them under the leds to flower,probalby the easiest way up these parts,get best of both worlds,ill try some mix autos again see how much mould i can get off em.


Do you have a shed in your garden?if you are going for pots I would recommend light deprivation. Stick em in the shed at teatime then back out when the sun's down.. It is a pain but it's nice to get an outdoor harvest in August and it not being an auto! Or incorporate large bamboo sticks into the pots so you can hang sheeting over them at tea time if you don't have a shed.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 16, 2016)

Home now...post holiday blues


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 16, 2016)

I hope you get your shit sorted soon don, lifes a fucking test im sure of it, we just have to roll with the punches man im sure youll be reet soon,

Merlot abe and that other cunt(cant remeber his name ryt now) need to have a little 3 some together so they can see whos cock is the smallest... bunch o fuckin bellends man

Ahhh semicropper his names just come to me keep smoking that bid buddah ya fuckin tayta


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 16, 2016)

I bet they cant even count to potato....


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Do you have a shed in your garden?if you are going for pots I would recommend light deprivation. Stick em in the shed at teatime then back out when the sun's down.. It is a pain but it's nice to get an outdoor harvest in August and it not being an auto! Or incorporate large bamboo sticks into the pots so you can hang sheeting over them at tea time if you don't have a shed.


there bin the ground mate.there knocking on 9ft tall,my pal was on about diggin em up and putting them in tent,but ive tried it before and failed so not to confident on doing that.

its all pots next year to start them off and veg them all summer then brung in and flowered,the plants get huuge its undercover guerilla at night.
last time we done it that way we got about 15 oz 1 super lemon haze,and tons off the other strains.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

RIP the pollen chucker
Don't mess with SECURITY empty heads


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 16, 2016)

@dazzyballz I had some success like that. I did better with light deprivation on a poly tunnel. Moving plants from my spot to indoors was too much hassle and just too risky, not to mention breakages.

@medicropper07 see ya later Frankie ya junkie wankbag


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 16, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> I had some success like that. I did better with light deprivation on a poly tunnel. Moving plants from my spot to indoors was too much hassle and just too risky, not to mention breakages


I get ya matey,could be a rite old ballache.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

Take cover weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

Where's head grower?
Wayne the noob know's more about growing weed than dazzy


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> ...abe and that other cunt(cant remeber his name ryt now) need to have a little 3 some together so they can see whos cock is the smallest... bunch o fuckin bellends man


Ghetto there are a number or newish growrs that I've helped and only been respectful to- you being one. And why my man meat is currently on your mind, must have something to do with your appetite for penis, or just be a dumb attempt at an insult. I'll forgive you ghetto but consider making yourself useful by helping others and find yourself an apt position on thread council.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

Thread's in decline again. zedd, roobarb and ghettogrower are all at once spewing negativity, all for what. any minute dazzyballz is gonna get bumped up to head grwr to replace z's primadonna girly attitude. 

after some complaints, we're closing _minister of potatoes_. ppl claim it's rude. baz is still staying on council but being promoted to new position.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

Naw Roo, I've gotten along with a few just fine. I'm also one of the first to help a newer grower. The guy you're referring to has been banned, prima/mainliner. 

A few of you are not fooling anyone by projecting hostility, if it wasn't towards me, it'll be someone else tmrrw. The insults roll right off my shoulders, cos I know you're being silly and territorial. Your angst was here before I arrived and will remain after im gone. I've been on this thread for several years and I reckon I'll be around for several more. I think it's been gradually progressing because ppl that were afraid to participate have begun to post instead of just lurking. a core group of you all are essential but y'all don't need to be so nasty. afterall it's just an online pot forum. If the thread is so sacred, then treat it and it's participants, better, and stop making excuses to bully whoever you deem unworthy. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

man how quickly we forget about the days and weeks when the thread comes to nada. seen many days when there's only a post or two per day. everyone is important. the more the merrier


----------



## philipg (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey ppls.. whats everyone growing?


----------



## limonene (Sep 16, 2016)

This thread is horrible to be honest, really horrible. I'm drawn to it like a moth to a flame.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 16, 2016)

@abe supercro 
I've not insulted you as I see it. I pointed out how the regulars on this thread don't appreciate your input here. I also help new growers. So what. The only member I've ever talked shit to is Medi/Prima who is mainlner. Check his posts. After Yorkie got the slo mo he said 
"RIP Yorkie & Mainliner" a member who was banned over a year before he joined. As far I know Prima never admitted to being mainliner. How else could he know?


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> most effective for indoor i found was hot shot no pest strips but they're toxic as fuck. work a charm though. just use and get rid. they'll kill babies and cats/dogs etc


I put up some of them big blue sticky traps too never used them before

I think there good as you can see the insect that gets stuck to them ID it and then treat for them

but I`ll grab some hot shot strips sometime soon and give them ago, maybe next summer winters almost here so normally mold/cold become the main issue and bugs become something to worry about in the summer soon, lol



Roobarb said:


> @limonene
> The guy from Big Buddha. Is he from the area we discussed previously? PM me his real name. I might know the cunt


Maybe you can smash his face in with a block of cheese over this whole, we have to call our cheese, cheddar now


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

BOOOOOOOM it's Stoner Saturday again people

Get your vapes, your bongs, your bowels, your dab rigs, your hookahs, your brownies or your big fat joints

It's time to get high with the Weed Nerd


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> The only member I've ever talked shit to is Medi/Prima who is mainlner. Check his posts. After Yorkie got the slo mo he said "RIP Yorkie & Mainliner" a member who was banned over a year before he joined. As far I know Prima never admitted to being mainliner. How else could he know?


I hear what you're saying and I did notice the post you mentioned, but I don't think that's necessarily an accurate conclusion. primabudda was posting a lot in tnt and it was known that he was mainliner a number of days before he was banned, so that's how medicropper may have known. Let's ask him...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Get your vapes, your bongs, your bowels, your dab rigs, your hookahs, your brownies or your big fat joints. It's time to get high with the Weed Nerd


I never liked it when subcool said all that stupid shit, so I certainly don't like hearing it verbatim from you medi. But you know that already.

So @medicropper07 are you mainliner or primalbutter?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> So @medicropper07 are you mainliner or primalbutter?


Seriously


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 16, 2016)

Have a dank day weed nerds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Seriously


Yea deadly serious, you go on like those dicklips too much for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I hope you get your shit sorted soon don, lifes a fucking test im sure of it, we just have to roll with the punches man im sure youll be reet soon,
> 
> Merlot abe and that other cunt(cant remeber his name ryt now) need to have a little 3 some together so they can see whos cock is the smallest... bunch o fuckin bellends man
> 
> Ahhh semicropper his names just come to me keep smoking that bid buddah ya fuckin tayta


Aye I'll be fine soon enough. New place to live shortly, gorgeous new lass on the scene, all I need is a few plants and I'll be reet ghetts. Good to see ya back round. Shame about the noobs 

FAF mediocrecropper could be trying to troll this thread a zillion years and no fucker would give him a cheese cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> I put up some of them big blue sticky traps too never used them before
> 
> I think there good as you can see the insect that gets stuck to them ID it and then treat for them
> 
> ...


Need to use the yellow traps and spray 2-3 times a day, 100% coverage to break the little fuckers breeding cycle which is only 3 days from bumping asexual uglies to adulthood which is a chore with a room full hence the toxic approach. Way less effort.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 17, 2016)

can u grow with a smartmeter in the house? if so how? or is it a no no


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just whack em all on ignore like the rest of us have mate lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 17, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> can u grow with a smartmeter in the house? if so how? or is it a no no


From what i understand it doesnt affect you growing BUT should for any reason you be investigated by Police/leccy company then it strengthens their court case being able to itemise everything etc


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Just whack em all on ignore like the rest of us have mate lol


How do i do that matey,coz that medicropper07 he goes on worse than our lass in the morning on the fuking rag!!!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> From what i understand it doesnt affect you growing BUT should for any reason you be investigated by Police/leccy company then it strengthens their court case being able to itemise everything etc


thanks, could you just turn it off? also how dodge is 2x600 running 12hr a day there is no gas in the place


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 17, 2016)

Click on their avatar to the left of the screen
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Then click ignore on the bottom right of the blue square that pops up etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 17, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thanks, could you just turn it off? also how dodge is 2x600 running 12hr a day there is no gas in the place


Nope no way of turning it off or anything, you CAN however ask them to swap it out for a normal (non-smart) meter if you are the account holder( sometimes they charge for this) kinda the only way round it etc

It isnt dodgy running any particular piece of equipment etc, BUT if you get looked into for anything else and they find you with plants etc then they can refer back to that info, print it out n present it to the court as additional evidence etc, (i.e. if you claim you only did one grow before being caught but they can prove via their records that you have been doing it for 2 years etc then it has been known for the court to charge a person for the ASSUMED yield/operation over the whole 2 year period say)


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Click on their avatar to the left of the screen
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Then click ignore on the bottom right of the blue square that pops up etc


cheers your a Ledgend...it was like having two birds on the go listening to that cunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

well i'm good n baked, i'm away out in the beaming sun to a battle of the burgers, in a brewery converted from an old palace and to top the day off dj yoda is playing at the same do tonight. only 11 bar a ticket too. should be a banging day oot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i'm good n baked, i'm away out in the beaming sun to a battle of the burgers, in a brewery converted from an old palace and to top the day off dj yoda is playing at the same do tonight. only 11 bar a ticket too. should be a banging day oot


single life hey nice I'm out on the bike to a nice pub


R1b3n4 said:


>


just been doing exactly that...


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 17, 2016)

Kick ass hot up in the north today,hope it lasts to give these plants the last push.
out in garden with Chilli jack daniels,big spliff,no rain couldnt ask for more in mid sept.easily pleased...
come on the u.k.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lock and load weed nerds


----------



## makka (Sep 17, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> thanks, could you just turn it off? also how dodge is 2x600 running 12hr a day there is no gas in the place


My mate grows with a smart meter he has no problems it just says he uses more electric through sockets that's all 
But like ribena said it's like a history of electric use of I get a knock I wouldn't worry personally m8


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Do you have a shed in your garden?if you are going for pots I would recommend light deprivation. Stick em in the shed at teatime then back out when the sun's down.. It is a pain but it's nice to get an outdoor harvest in August and it not being an auto! Or incorporate large bamboo sticks into the pots so you can hang sheeting over them at tea time if you don't have a shed.



I see one main problem with this method, DST.


I don't drink tea.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 17, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I see one main problem with this method, DST.
> 
> 
> I don't drink tea.


I don't drink tea but I'm about to have my tea.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 17, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @limonene
> The guy from Big Buddha. Is he from the area we discussed previously? PM me his real name. I might know the cunt





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Need to use the yellow traps and spray 2-3 times a day, 100% coverage to break the little fuckers breeding cycle which is only 3 days from bumping asexual uglies to adulthood which is a chore with a room full hence the toxic approach. Way less effort.


If I use ant stop I don`t see any sign of them for 1 to 3 months depending, the area outside the grow is infested with them, big fog bomb seems to knock them back for 2 to 4 weeks too 

but I`ll add the hot shots to the "to try list" 

Got some rose clear and rose guard (no2), some ultimate bud killer vine weevil.... plus ant stop granules and a pill that go`s in the root ball, gotta get a 31g fogger bomb 2 weeks or so will probably spray the veg in the mean time and the outside plants 

think the beds outside are getting downed with ant stop on mon or tues, got 2 c99`s outside kicking off hard would like to see how they finish without getting eaten, lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2016)

I already et my tea, peaches and cream for pudding, that jersey shit


----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2016)

We should mebbe all talk in our own dialects for a bit or adopt one, see how long the Sherman s stick about with Geordie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

Ya kna they'd last about two mins they divvent ken on about nowt. Half em haven't seen the sea


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 17, 2016)

My dialect is fucked. I'm a Londoner that moved to Berkshire as a kid then lived the majority of my adult life in Yorkshire. I've still got my shandy drinking accent though.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2016)

shermans diven kna shite, shud gan yem


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 17, 2016)

I had a wee marra frae barra
who tried to fuck a sparra
the sparra said nah
its jus divent ga
the crack in me ass is too narra.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2016)

I've got a Yorkshire Welsh scouse brummy kind of accent, traveled around a lot as a kid, me Ma was a bit of a goer !!!


----------



## makka (Sep 17, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I've got a Yorkshire Welsh scouse brummy kind of accent, traveled around a lot as a kid, me Ma was a bit of a goer !!!


Lmao u must sound fucked baz! It's like when I see a Scottish ginger paki it just wrecks my head lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 17, 2016)

1st close up pic ive took of the purple outdoor at night,looks like its got a way to go yet.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 17, 2016)

Jack the lad- all piss and wind.. arse ball-bag blimey slap-head.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 17, 2016)

Burgers, Fat arses, shit beer, every cunt with a gun, Trump, loudmouths, GMO, excessive ignorance, hell yeah


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 17, 2016)

I kinda hope trump wins the election a lot of people I know and my family watch shitt bbc news 24 like 24/7 

Myself I like to have a life I hardly ever even turn on the tv and I`d rather go and try and grow some more herbs than watch tv 

but still Trump makes the news way more interesting 

I`m just waiting for when he has to explain that mexican wall there going to build is "In our hearts" lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

Morning weed nerds, sober sunday for me
Stay tuned though, tonight I will be product testing blue dream


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I see one main problem with this method, DST.
> 
> 
> I don't drink tea.


A fat joint and a brew are the foundations of a chilled life. Stop throwing it in the harbour and try a cup


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2016)

Battle if the burgers was awesome. DJ Yoda was average. There was a surprising amount of white lasses twerking badly which was hilarious. Didn't get I til half 6. My body is screaming at me now though.

Back on the wagon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2016)

DST said:


> A fat joint and a brew are the foundations of a chilled life


Amen to that


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 18, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Burgers, Fat arses, shit beer, every cunt with a gun, Trump, loudmouths, GMO, excessive ignorance, hell yeah


Alright gmo's do suck. so does obesity and trump supporters. as far as 'excessive ignorance' im sure that's just your form of racism/anti-American sentiment manefesting, therefore you are unintentionally ironic. Lol, good one. Murica's micro brewery scene has been on point for decades btw.


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 18, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> can u grow with a smartmeter in the house? if so how? or is it a no no


I do £5 a day I average


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 18, 2016)

Gmo's?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 18, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> I do £5 a day I average


That's a lot. How many lights are you running?


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's a lot. How many lights are you running?


That's similar to mine, but I'm trying to reduce it with cobs. You see the prices the yanks pay? And they're running aircon and all sorts. We just get screwed royally


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's a lot. How many lights are you running?


1x600 and a led veg light, bare in mind I have 3 kids constantly charging shit all day.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tonight weed nerds I will be smoking blue dream #3
My worst pheno, the slowest grower in veg and flower although it didn't help that I cut it down to one leaf when cloning. Similar bud structure to my keeper pheno, just grows at half the speed. Not much smell until it was grinded then I got a sort of peppery musky smell, this will not be run again I don't think. 
Anyhow it's all about the high, so light em if you got em

See you on the other side, weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

All you can do in this game weed nerds is to make sure your patients are loving life

And keep on expanding


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 18, 2016)

monsanto produces many g.enetically m.odified o.rganisms, GMO's, and it's everywhere here in the markets. believe uk was smart enuf to outlaw such things


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

I nominate abe for chairman of the council


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> monsanto produces many g.enetically m.odified o.rganisms, GMO's, and it's everywhere here in the markets. believe uk was smart enuf to outlaw such things


Do you have a choice of food you buy? Is it labelled as gmo or is everywhere and it's tough shit?


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 18, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> 1x600 and a led veg light, bare in mind I have 3 kids constantly charging shit all day.


and a bit coin mine 

you know if the power company asks, lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 18, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> 1x600 and a led veg light, bare in mind I have 3 kids constantly charging shit all day.


The grow is peanuts compared to charging batteries. Irons, kettles and washing machines/tumble dryers hammer your electric. My bill barely comes down when there has been a period with no HID lighting. I don't think it's as expensive as you'd think. 
If you've got a token meter it's probably not so cheap because that's a really expensive way to get your power anyway. 
If you just pay your bill on time every quarter the power company don't give a shit what you're doing I reckon. It's in their interest for you to use more power


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Do you have a choice of food you buy? Is it labelled as gmo or is everywhere and it's tough shit?


All of the organics aren't gmo, so ya just gotta be selective, but it's still everywhere throughout our food supply. No not all gmo's are labeled proper, most in fact aren't, and groups are fighting to get em labeled but monsanto has som heavy connects.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

RIP blue dream #3
Just wasn't a producer


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

Keep calm weed nerds
We've still got the headband07 and the medicropper pineapple to come


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 18, 2016)

Wait till you get a load of blue dream #1
Your going to be millionaires weed nerds


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 18, 2016)

Just turned the lights back. They should fill the space out okay. My NFT tray cracked and I couldn't get one the same size straight away so it's another coco run ffs it's too much like hard work watering separate pots


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Just turned the lights back. They should fill the space out okay. My NFT tray cracked and I couldn't get one the same size straight away so it's another coco run ffs it's too much like hard work watering separate potsView attachment 3783848



I`ve been tempted to try foam instead of water 

res with an airpump, big pipe on top, ph and add nutes 

add wetting agent 

big pipe on top delivers the foam to the plants 

Just not seen anyone try it, I mean in theory it`d work but you know......... 

current place I use I wish I could run flow or dwc or flood and drain I hate dealing with the coco after harvest and wetting the blocks and shit, but it would not be practical I`d have a lot of hard work to drain the res`s and stuff 

Think I have an 800mm x 800mm flood and drain in my loft if anyones after one, it might be a 600 x 800 I can`t remember


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 18, 2016)

My NFT tray was 1.8 long and 1.0 wide. It was perfect for my space and it's so easy to grow with NFT. Just fill the res and let go. You don't need air stones or fuck all. The only thing I do that I've learnt is to stop the pumps for fifteen minutes every two hours to let it drain completely otherwise you can get stagnant pools behind the blocks which could cause root rot. 

The Mrs has fucked off to bed early so I've taken advantage and popped half a blue and silver redbull lol
I'll try and be restrained and leave it at that. It's been 25 minutes now so I should be feeling it soon lol
I'm just having my customary joint on the downstairs bog


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> My NFT tray was 1.8 long and 1.0 wide. It was perfect for my space and it's so easy to grow with NFT. Just fill the res and let go. You don't need air stones or fuck all. The only thing I do that I've learnt is to stop the pumps for fifteen minutes every two hours to let it drain completely otherwise you can get stagnant pools behind the blocks which could cause root rot.
> 
> The Mrs has fucked off to bed early so I've taken advantage and popped half a blue and silver redbull lol
> I'll try and be restrained and leave it at that. It's been 25 minutes now so I should be feeling it soon lol
> I'm just having my customary joint on the downstairs bog


not got a hot glue gun to fix the tray ? 

Hmm joint on the bog how itallian of you, lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 19, 2016)

Congratulations to the new chairman of the board abe supercro

May your reign be dank and prosperous


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 19, 2016)

I replaced my old 400w magnetic ballast thst used around £4 a day,the replacement lumatek 600w uses about £1 a day.i was well chuffed didnt think it be such a saving.
ive got my first l.e.d grow going at mo,i havent had the bill as yet so cant compare price! The digital lumatek is cheaper on 600w boost than the 400w running normally and quieter.


THCBrain said:


> 1x600 and a led veg light, bare in mind I have 3 kids constantly charging shit all day.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> monsanto produces many g.enetically m.odified o.rganisms, GMO's, and it's everywhere here in the markets. believe uk was smart enuf to outlaw such things


im glad We did aswel ..
fuck eating that shite have u seen whats in them milk duds,u can buy american sweets in a few shops round here "dunno why as the e no's are banned".
the e-no's that are in these sweets were banned in the 80's.
theres a big warning sticker on the back saying they can have adverse effects on kids/adults send them hyper and basically have a crash afterwards,and can cause diabetes!!!
there synthetic sugar replacement they use is really bad,made from corn probalby "gmo" and piles weight on you real bad even if your as fit as a fiddle.
my kids running round gurning and pulling 'e' faces of a fuking box of Sweets.
Ive juzt read a strange article this is a new one.
it says that weed grew with chemicals we build a tolerance to quickly and can stop getting stoned no matter what strain,but if you were to use organic weed when your tolerance is up youll be able to get baked again. dunno how much truth is in it tho.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 19, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> not got a hot glue gun to fix the tray ?
> 
> Hmm joint on the bog how itallian of you, lol


No I don't have a glue gun. They were getting rootbound in the blocks so I had to move them on. So coco it is again. 

I just left it half a pill last night. I just had a nice relaxing high. Not too much but just about right for filling a couple of hours. I went to bed while it was still going and had some pretty crazy closed eye visuals. I nodded off in about fifteen minutes. If I leave it until it's worn off I can't sleep easily without Valium. I felt a bit rough when I woke up though


----------



## makka (Sep 19, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> im glad We did aswel ..
> fuck eating that shite have u seen whats in them milk duds,u can buy american sweets in a few shops round here "dunno why as the e no's are banned".
> the e-no's that are in these sweets were banned in the 80's.
> theres a big warning sticker on the back saying they can have adverse effects on kids/adults send them hyper and basically have a crash afterwards,and can cause diabetes!!!
> ...


I've smked hydro every day for last 5 years and no lie my weed still gets me baked nice granted my tolerance has gone up but I'm blazed also


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> No I don't have a glue gun. They were getting rootbound in the blocks so I had to move them on. So coco it is again.
> 
> I just left it half a pill last night. I just had a nice relaxing high. Not too much but just about right for filling a couple of hours. I went to bed while it was still going and had some pretty crazy closed eye visuals. I nodded off in about fifteen minutes. If I leave it until it's worn off I can't sleep easily without Valium. I felt a bit rough when I woke up though


They sell Epoxy resin in the £ shop now....


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> They sell Epoxy resin in the £ shop now....


I've ordered a new one but I didn't have time to wait. I didn't want to overveg again.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 19, 2016)

makka said:


> I've smked hydro every day for last 5 years and no lie my weed still gets me baked nice granted my tolerance has gone up but I'm blazed also


Ive been on the dabber most of this year not everyday,i make honey oil with butane all the time off the trim.
I rekon that must put your tolerance way up ive read its around 60-80% thc.
a old hippie told me only to smoke oil one day maybe two a week for tolerance reasons


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 19, 2016)

makka said:


> I've smked hydro every day for last 5 years and no lie my weed still gets me baked nice granted my tolerance has gone up but I'm blazed also


Ive been on the dabber most of this year not everyday,i make honey oil with butane all the time off the trim.
I rekon that must put your tolerance way up ive read its around 60-80% thc.
a old hippie told me only to smoke oil one day maybe two a week for tolerance reasons i think!!


----------



## limonene (Sep 19, 2016)

hey shit heads

ghettos cut of disco biscuit, REALLY nice cookie cross, that guy has got an eye for a keeper
 bodhis silver mountain - SSH x Appalachia
gorilla glue 4 - last run with her, she's not my cuppa tea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

fine specimens all round limo.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 19, 2016)

Evening men, & Roy


----------



## zeddd (Sep 19, 2016)

Evening all nice grow lim u not like the glue grow wise or smoke wise bro?


----------



## limonene (Sep 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Evening all nice grow lim u not like the glue grow wise or smoke wise bro?


Its a top smoke and good to grow just not to my or my circles taste. Fruity flavours or very deep cookies seem to be what people are after around here at the moment. Everyone outside my circle loves the glue, i think my circle may be slightly retarded lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 19, 2016)

I still haven't tried the Glue. I binned my last round including a Glue because I had a hissy fit about fucking the grow up by not watering for nearly four days. I probably could've salvaged a bit but the majority of it was yellow crumbly dust and I was so angry about it the lot went into bin bags. I yanked them out of the pots and folded the plant on top of the coco and straight in the wheely bin. It was collection day the next day so I couldn't change my mind even if I wanted to and I did have second thoughts about it but it was too late. Never mind, hopefully this go won't be a write off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

some bright spark has set light to the bins out the back of the flats. 

Mmmm I love the smell of burning rubbish in the morning... said no one ever.

l the aerosols are going off like gunshots.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 19, 2016)

You got any marshmallows?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2016)

No lol I've a volcano bag and a cuppa though. There's some bloke stop with the plod wearing a gas mask. I shit you not. Why they aren't questioning that I don't know.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 20, 2016)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No lol I've a volcano bag and a cuppa though. There's some bloke stop with the plod wearing a gas mask. I shit you not. Why they aren't questioning that I don't know.


Get out there an join him,





whack a BB sticker on the side of the mask n ya might even win you own competition lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol dressing gown and gas mask. I'd have fit right in. I'm not allowed to enter the comp.


----------



## Bunduki (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> I`d have a lot of hard work to drain the res`s and stuff


Keep seeing this said and it confuses me! You doing it somewhere with no water supply/drainage? Otherwise, I don't get the problem. My mate's been doing it in NFT for years, he's got his raised up on some pieces of 2x4 and epoxied a tap into the bottom of his tray, just connects a hose, sticks the end in a bucket and opens the tap. I just connect a hose to my pump and pump it out atm (about to get a new tray so not worth DIY) and that doesn't get it all, but close enough I reckon.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Keep seeing this said and it confuses me! You doing it somewhere with no water supply/drainage? Otherwise, I don't get the problem. My mate's been doing it in NFT for years, he's got his raised up on some pieces of 2x4 and epoxied a tap into the bottom of his tray, just connects a hose, sticks the end in a bucket and opens the tap. I just connect a hose to my pump and pump it out atm (about to get a new tray so not worth DIY) and that doesn't get it all, but close enough I reckon.



No drain, whole building is wood so can`t get it wet or it`ll all rot 

Yeah no tap I have to hose pipe fill the butt and then if I had a hydro I`d do dwc or somekinda recirculating dwc, and I`d lose some height over how tall I can do them in coco 

Also getting the guy I`m doing it with to ph the water butt is hard enough, and he`s dirty the whole house is dirty full of old pizza boxes and shite 

the other day I noticed the washing up that`s been in his kitchen sink for months had black mold growing in it and green algae, the grow op is cleaner than his house is but getting it into his head that it has to be a clean area has taken ages he fucked up 2 runs in his bedroom before mostly due to being lazy and dirty 

So yeah I can`t get there more that once or twice a week and I don`t trust him to keep the hydro on ph and clean, plus I`d do 60L or 90 or over 100L dwc tanks and they`d be a cunt to empty, I mean I could do 30L dwc`s but they`d be a bit small and get too warm in the summer 

Plus yeah I only really have outside to clean everything in and I`ve cleaned hydro systems and flood and drains outside in the winter before......... it fucking sucks, lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> No drain, whole building is wood so can`t get it wet or it`ll all rot
> 
> Yeah no tap I have to hose pipe fill the butt and then if I had a hydro I`d do dwc or somekinda recirculating dwc, and I`d lose some height over how tall I can do them in coco
> 
> ...


Sounds like laddo needs a kick up the ass mate.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Sounds like laddo needs a kick up the ass mate.



Yeah at least we get frosty buds with leaves that can be trimmed now, not like the white eaten to shit by bugs crap we`d got in the past 

sad thing is its actually making him more than his day job now, even sadder was the amount of space he had and he`d see me crush his yield and get nicer plants in 1m x 1m space he had 30L pots and I had 3L my plants still yielded more 

In the end that was a wake up call he`s started to change but very slowly but I`ve made the area work for us, its doing well enough now just would be nice to work with someone at least as good as me hell working for or with someone I could learn off of would be great but I`m not holding my breath on that, lol 

Now we chop 1 to 3 plants every 2 weeks or so normally getting 100g to 300g per plant, tbh I`d rather get a bit less and it be frosty top easy trim bud then you know a leafy mess, he seems to fuck up the leafy ones more 

Like I said 20mins a day, go in, ph, check for dry pots and remove all the dead leaves and give the room a lil clean, if your day job was Micky D`s for min wage, I would think 20 to 30mins say 3 to 6 times a week in a nice garden would seem like nothing to ensure you made a nice living 

I mean I`ll take some lights and weedy smelling plants over burger and fryer grease anyday rite ?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Yeah at least we get frosty buds with leaves that can be trimmed now, not like the white eaten to shit by bugs crap we`d got in the past
> 
> sad thing is its actually making him more than his day job now, even sadder was the amount of space he had and he`d see me crush his yield and get nicer plants in 1m x 1m space he had 30L pots and I had 3L my plants still yielded more
> 
> ...


Yea rite man.
Sounds like youve got it dialled in yourself mate!.
you got perpetual harvests going indoors.l i had a few year running them its awesome,i got way too much landlord hassle at the mo.


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2016)

more biscuit and glue Salam aleycum


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea rite man.
> Sounds like youve got it dialled in yourself mate!.
> you got perpetual harvests going indoors.l i had a few year running them its awesome,i got way too much landlord hassle at the mo.



Well let me know if you wanna find a place with a cool landlord few of us UK RIU peeps should get a coalition garden going or maybe a brexit garden, Fucking dutch plants coming over here taking away good pots from our uk cheese! lol


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3785386 View attachment 3785387 more biscuit and glue Salam aleycum



got a pen or coke can for a size reference next porny bud pic ? 

They look frosty  I like the mix of silver with that hint of purple and orange hairs... looks very OG/dawg/cookies 

Was thinking of getting some Silver Ak next time its strain of the week, been fancying some silver buds


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 20, 2016)

The serious seeds AK never in stock or sells out fast

Thinking of adding these to the stable
Dna holy grail kush
G13 Pineapple Express
Dinafem original amnesia
Sensi NL#5 x haze

Any news on the blue dream limonene?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3785386 View attachment 3785387 more biscuit and glue Salam aleycum


That glue looks like its could really fuck with your day. Looking real nice.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The serious seeds AK never in stock or sells out fast
> 
> Thinking of adding these to the stable
> Dna holy grail kush
> ...



Looking at getting 00 seeds caramel kush soon, it`s cheap and its got Kosher kush in it been wanting to try that "jew gold" for ages just rare that I`ll pay DNA`s prices 

also just feminized has put a load of good stuff in their clearance section I just ordered 10 x twilight as the 10 x brainstorm I had all pop`d so 2 years in their fridge didn't harm them


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2016)

La cheese week 7


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Looking at getting 00 seeds caramel kush soon, it`s cheap and its got Kosher kush in it been wanting to try that "jew gold" for ages just rare that I`ll pay DNA`s prices
> 
> also just feminized has put a load of good stuff in their clearance section I just ordered 10 x twilight as the 10 x brainstorm I had all pop`d so 2 years in their fridge didn't harm them


Not keen on Dna myself, but it looks a yielder, got the lemon og twice and it wouldn't germ
I like to read unbiased reports, your not a tester?


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> got a pen or coke can for a size reference next porny bud pic ?
> 
> They look frosty  I like the mix of silver with that hint of purple and orange hairs... looks very OG/dawg/cookies
> 
> Was thinking of getting some Silver Ak next time its strain of the week, been fancying some silver buds


they aren't huge, the disco biscuit being a cookie hybrid is of course small but VERY dense and shit loads of heads. The plant is 1m2.
the gg4 buds aren't huge but ill try and get u a 12 inch dildo so u have something u are familiar with to compare it to.


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The serious seeds AK never in stock or sells out fast
> 
> Thinking of adding these to the stable
> Dna holy grail kush
> ...


no news sadly. maybe it won't happen who knows, got loads to play with in the meantime so its all good! 
I hear its real hard to get that cherry pheno from back in the day in a pack of ak47, even the breeder says its like 1 in 100 to find it. i think they lost the original parents.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Not keen on Dna myself, but it looks a yielder, got the lemon og twice and it wouldn't germ
> I like to read unbiased reports, your not a tester?



Tester ? I just wanted to try Jew Gold for ages I actually hate that DNA called it Kosher Kush, like they could`nt call it Jew Gold cos they`d offend people or something, Jeez its fucking weed and the yids growing it called it Jew Gold cos they all carried it around in lil baggies

So I`m always looking for fast indica doms, been doing well using spanish breeders, I guess outside in spain in the summer must be like a hot day under the lights mid summer in the uk 

Zambeza`s xl power plant, did fine and was under £2 per seed when I got a 10 pack, there blue dream is doing ok, I have power kush, to try from thm next

was looking at 00 seeds next and the caramel kush is 50% jew gold and I found them for around £20 a 10 pack 

Not a huge dutch passion fan but they are normally £6 plus a seed so £20 to £28 a 10 pack seemed ok to me

Got some casey jones beans I paid good money for as a close mate likes that bud best and it came with a ton of freebies

but yeah I shop around quite a bit for seeds would rather spend £100 on say 30 to 60 beans then you know £60 plus on a 6 pack, but I am tempted always to spend out for some cotton candy from delicious seeds, did a few of them ages ago and one was a fucking knock out, has made me want to try growing lavender (the strain) as I`ve done power plant great structure and strength but only one so far that was slightly purple has had a real noteworthy smell 

I mean it might be that lavender ain`t going t be better than cotton candy so then I`ll know get cotton candy or purple paralysis

but you know I need some other beans to play with, I`m all about trying new strains


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> they aren't huge, the disco biscuit being a cookie hybrid is of course small but VERY dense and shit loads of heads. The plant is 1m2.
> the gg4 buds aren't huge but ill try and get u a 12 inch dildo so u have something u are familiar with to compare it to.



You know I used to run private shop in soho, so yeah I know a 12 inch Jon holmes from an 8 inch Omar.............. wish that shop was still there we had a huge basement one sunday I did a bbq down there smoked the whole place out cooking 2 steaks fire alarm went off all kinds of shit but no cops or fireman sams showed up, so I could`a had a nice grow down there


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> You know I used to run private shop in soho, so yeah I know a 12 inch Jon holmes from an 8 inch Omar.............. wish that shop was still there we had a huge basement one sunday I did a bbq down there smoked the whole place out cooking 2 steaks fire alarm went off all kinds of shit but no cops or fireman sams showed up, so I could`a had a nice grow down there


haha thats fucking awesome lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> no news sadly. maybe it won't happen who knows, got loads to play with in the meantime so its all good!
> I hear its real hard to get that cherry pheno from back in the day in a pack of ak47, even the breeder says its like 1 in 100 to find it. i think they lost the original parents.


They got the cherry pheno in dispensaries, abe should be able to get a clone and the Santa Cruz cut aswell, but the Hso strain is a stand alone strain itself and they are selling clones of that


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Tester ?


It doesn't end well for testers on this thread, one seeded the grow room out and is flipping burgers in maccy d's and another is in the cooler


----------



## zeddd (Sep 20, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> That glue looks like its could really fuck with your day. Looking real nice.


I'm on it vaped man I'm fukef some gin there to


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> They got the cherry pheno in dispensaries, abe should be able to get a clone and the Santa Cruz cut aswell, but the Hso strain is a stand alone strain itself and they are selling clones of that


hmm like i said before i found the HSO Blue dream bang average. That classic cherry pheno would be a real score to have in your grow room though. If i thought there was even a remote chance of finding one in a pack of serious seeds i'd be on it like a scotch bonnet


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 20, 2016)

Strong that jew gold had it in amsterdam this year in a strain calked 24k gold from grey area it was one of the strongest bud ive ever had
Jew gold xtangie fukin pure couchlock for hours.


THE KONASSURE said:


> Tester ? I just wanted to try Jew Gold for ages I actually hate that DNA called it Kosher Kush, like they could`nt call it Jew Gold cos they`d offend people or something, Jeez its fucking weed and the yids growing it called it Jew Gold cos they all carried it around in lil baggies
> 
> So I`m always looking for fast indica doms, been doing well using spanish breeders, I guess outside in spain in the summer must be like a hot day under the lights mid summer in the uk
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm on it vaped man I'm fukef some gin there to


I usually vape a bud from every new strain first. Its the best way to get the true taste of the product. 
What you vaping with? 
Ive only got a da vinci accent portable vape but i wanna invest in a volcano


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.iflscience.com/technology/dark-web-drug-dealers-giving-away-their-locations-geo-tagged-photos/

I used to think people who sold on the dark net were tech savvy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/dark-web-drug-dealers-giving-away-their-locations-geo-tagged-photos/
> 
> I used to think people who sold on the dark net were tech savvy.


I just hope they are more careful with our shipping details. 
Does anyone know how long the post takes from Holland? I ordered last Monday and it still hasn't turned up. My first DN purchase came from Germany and only took three days. 
I haven't smoked any bud for weeks because of the squidgy black and Red Leb I've been getting.

Has anyone noticed that you can still taste these new fangled E's for days after? I took half of one on Sunday night and I can still taste it when I wake up.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I just hope they are more careful with our shipping details.
> Does anyone know how long the post takes from Holland? I ordered last Monday and it still hasn't turned up. My first DN purchase came from Germany and only took three days.
> I haven't smoked any bud for weeks because of the squidgy black and Red Leb I've been getting.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that you can still taste these new fangled E's for days after? I took half of one on Sunday night and I can still taste it when I wake up.


To be honest i think if they did get their hands on buyers shipping details it wouldn't affect small buyers at all. 
You have to think of the big picture, there is thousands of vendors all over the globe, they're not gonna be arsed about 10 E or a Q of hash that some guy may or may not have in his possession in some foreign country. They would have to give the info over to the british police and i cant imagine anyone getting a knock for buying a q of bud off there. Because if your buying then theres a big chance your not selling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

depends if they ship and mark shipped at the same time. Netherlands to UK can and has taken up to 14 days for me but is usually 10 max.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends if they ship and mark shipped at the same time. Netherlands to UK can and has taken up to 14 days for me but is usually 10 max.


Should be any day now then. 
I thought I'd give those orange owls a try. 
Did you do one of those? 
I can't find the Punishers again which probably isn't a bad thing lol
Have you noticed the taste thing?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I just hope they are more careful with our shipping details.
> Does anyone know how long the post takes from Holland? I ordered last Monday and it still hasn't turned up. My first DN purchase came from Germany and only took three days.
> I haven't smoked any bud for weeks because of the squidgy black and Red Leb I've been getting.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that you can still taste these new fangled E's for days after? I took half of one on Sunday night and I can still taste it when I wake up.


it took 2 week the last time i orderd from a seedbank in holland.
orded a few mushroom grow kits was always around 2 week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Should be any day now then.
> I thought I'd give those orange owls a try.
> Did you do one of those?
> I can't find the Punishers again which probably isn't a bad thing lol
> Have you noticed the taste thing?


I did indeed try a couple. Decent all round. No not noticed a taste thing lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I did indeed try a couple. Decent all round. No not noticed a taste thing lol.


Must just be me then. I know those Punishers gave me a bright blue/green poo lol


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Must just be me then. I know those Punishers gave me a bright blue/green poo lol



sure that weren't the red bull ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Must just be me then. I know those Punishers gave me a bright blue/green poo lol


lmao nice. probably a sensitive bowel or something.

jujitsu's done me a goodun. can't lift me elbow above my shoulder and ive pulled my groin. walking like i've been fuckin hobbled.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2016)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I usually vape a bud from every new strain first. Its the best way to get the true taste of the product.
> What you vaping with?
> Ive only got a da vinci accent portable vape but i wanna invest in a volcano


Cano digi, hardly smoke it these days


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2016)

Having said that my Mrs made some finger hash dry trimming my crop last night so I had a lovely smoke of live hash and gg4 blunt, smoke was like cream


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

really? It's pretty much all i use. kinda expensive to buy and decide you don't like it. I got a cheap second hand job but i've my eye on the portable version.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Having said that my Mrs made some finger hash dry trimming my crop last night so I had a lovely smoke of live hash and gg4 blunt, smoke was like cream


definite upside to having a missus there


----------



## zeddd (Sep 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> definite upside to having a missus there


First one was up her arse, went east


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

ah man they're all mental. one way or another, it's us fools like moths to the fuckin flame haha.

I was pissing mysen laughing with two mates the other night, we're chatting shit fucked, about relationships and i said the all lasses are mental to a degree bit and the geezer says yeah that's it man, I'm lucky I found the least crazy one . she weren't happy.

bloke spent a good 15 mins explaining it was a compliment lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

picking up some C99 the morrow and Wappa on friday. aint had fruity weed for time.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 22, 2016)

Grew Cindy99 a while was easy to grow a nice smoke reminded me of chemdawg or another american indica ive had might have been florida gold,blue cindy was awesome aswell.
I might get some gorrilla glue4 seeds for next indoor crop,just heard it mentioned on here a lot.
I have tried gg in the dam last year think it was just generic shit they gave me it wasnt nothing special dissapointing as ive heard its awesome


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 22, 2016)

Me purple are coming on outdoor quite chuffed there bigger than the hollands hope i done 2 year ago.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## limonene (Sep 22, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> View attachment 3786908


that looks like a cracker pal, great job!

I ran bodhis blueberry hash plant earlier this year indoors and i thought shed be a great outdoor plant. Quick finisher, really frosty and sweet, strong structure and i had spider mite in my grow and not one of the 3 BBHP phenos had a single spider!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2016)

Dead in here, every one got a life now then ? ...except me


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> that looks like a cracker pal, great job!
> 
> I ran bodhis blueberry hash plant earlier this year indoors and i thought shed be a great outdoor plant. Quick finisher, really frosty and sweet, strong structure and i had spider mite in my grow and not one of the 3 BBHP phenos had a single spider!


Cheers mate ive grew em now since may.gonna try passion#1 next year outdoor meant to be a good one for our northern uk weather,purple power ive heards a good outdoor aswell im gonna try,hope these finish before bad weather kicks in and knocks the thc off.lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Dead in here, every one got a life now then ? ...except me


I ain't got a life at the moment. I'm on nights and it sucks a big veiny Ham Havanna


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 22, 2016)

Is it a maui cross strain ??
its a bit like pineapple what i can remember about it wich isnt a lot.
good all round strain though i liked it thought it tasted awesome c99.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 22, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Is it a maui cross strain ??
> its a bit like pineapple what i can remember about it wich isnt a lot.
> good all round strain though i liked it thought it tasted awesome c99.



They told me they got the cuttings from brothers grimm and did not fuck with it 

They all grow the same, flower fast, loads of bud sites and have a papaya like stink to them, they yellow up fast too when you force them and react big time to uv blasting or blue heavy lights later in flower 

It`s kinda like pineapple smaller buds and a bit more fruity, really fast flowering for how tropical and sativa like the high can be

I mean when I vape c99 and head to work on the tube, chicks look hotter, I guess that`s why they used it to make the sexbud? lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 22, 2016)

You want the female seeds cindy, I got the pineapple pheno in a 3 pack
I'd be extremely suspicious of the new brothers grimm stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

cuttings from bros grimm lol aye reet. they lost it donkeys years back. I'd be highly surprised if it's the original.I don;t really care for the high anyway. too racy for my heart. 

lmao makes chicks look hotter. 

Was reading back at my attempts to chirps a bird by txt last night. was going great til I hit the Macallan...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

Totally over baked myself this morning. Walking through town was hard work. Eyes like fuckin sheep's fannies. Thank the lord for mirror tint sunnies.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2016)

"Eyes like Sheeps fannies" lmao , fuck me , there some strange eyes right there Don !


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

My eyes are like piss holes in the snow all the time with working nights. I look like a fucking corpse ffs I think I'll go for a sunbed tomorrow after I've had my anus bleached


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cuttings from bros grimm lol aye reet. they lost it donkeys years back. I'd be highly surprised if it's the original.I don;t really care for the high anyway. too racy for my heart.
> 
> lmao makes chicks look hotter.
> 
> Was reading back at my attempts to chirps a bird by txt last night. was going great til I hit the Macallan...



Honestly could someone from female seeds or a buddy of theirs have a c99 maybe back in the 90`s even 2000`s they both had coffee shops and such in the same area, c99 was just a JH soma bag seed after all 

Could they have seeded a c99 from brothers grimm years ago and used that as a starting point or even had some old old mum or something 

but I do know 8 to 10 of the beans pop and they all grow the same, smell the same, from seed I find that really really strange that I get almost no variation in colours or smell unless I use uv or blue light to force one orange/brown early 

Guess the high is a lil racey if you cut it down early and I think I`d like less bud sites but bigger buds, it makes .5g to 2g buds but I like 2 to 5g buds lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cuttings from bros grimm lol aye reet. they lost it donkeys years back. I'd be highly surprised if it's the original.I don;t really care for the high anyway. too racy for my heart.
> 
> lmao makes chicks look hotter.
> 
> Was reading back at my attempts to chirps a bird by txt last night. was going great til I hit the Macallan...


There was thread on this on here a few months back, apparently Bros Grimm stashed hundreds of packs of seeds of it when they were producing them and now the retiremnt money has run out or whatever they started back up again and "found" the exact pheno they wanted in their own seeds etc blah blah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> My eyes are like piss holes in the snow all the time with working nights. I look like a fucking corpse ffs I think I'll go for a sunbed tomorrow after I've had my anus bleached


lmao queen like her anus horriblis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> "Eyes like Sheeps fannies" lmao , fuck me , there some strange eyes right there Don !


LMAO knew you'd have the experience there bazza.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 23, 2016)

yo guys hows it growing just had a read bk a few pages whos all the new guys you boys gone soft lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

Can't rek noobs or sock puppets anymore.

Admin spit their dummies out the pram and fuck your account settings up so the site don't work properly.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can't rek noobs or sock puppets anymore.
> 
> Admin spit their dummies out the pram and fuck your account settings up so the site don't work properly.


man that sucks hows ur grow coming on man anyway


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

About a week in 12/12.

I'd put some pics up if the go-slo would let me but it takes all my time getting this far and posting so I can't be arsed to try.

Swings and roundabouts, I can tell the difference at times so I think they're fucking with me on the fly just for the lulz.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 23, 2016)

yeh a bunch of piss taken cunts really i had a quick read of wjat was happing i just harvest not the best due to haven to work away and wife had to water the plants and ph went off but just brought the auto pot system so she wont have to touch it this time and i got exo 2 gg and 2 cq48 ready to go into flower when this stuff drys


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

@security
The dudes never wrong, but in all seriousness he is just recovering from a breakdown and has a test run to showcase, how long is he in the cooler for?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

them flubromazepam aint too sad at all, spose to be one of the strongest benzos available deffo fucking strong think it was or is one of them rc benzos?, more knock out than major eurphoria but do a good job well,


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

WTF


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> them flubromazepam aint too sad at all, spose to be one of the strongest benzos available deffo fucking strong think it was or is one of them rc benzos?, more knock out than major eurphoria but do a good job well,


I just stick to Valium to use as an off switch or to mix with E's to give me a nice relaxing buzz. 
Them xanax just knock me the fuck out and I can't remember fuck all. 
I might have another stealth E this Sunday night lol I never used to do E's for chilling but with a couple of Valium it's perfect for lazing about


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I just stick to Valium to use as an off switch or to mix with E's to give me a nice relaxing buzz.
> Them xanax just knock me the fuck out and I can't remember fuck all.
> I might have another stealth E this Sunday night lol I never used to do E's for chilling but with a couple of Valium it's perfect for lazing about


clonzepam is a real nice benzo hits hard, much like valium buzz but last longer n bit stronger, these flubromazepam where abit much tbh especially with booze.

good bit of hash for real cheap aswel oscar, drrelax's new one 80 a oz and very smokable.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> clonzepam is a real nice benzo hits hard, much like valium buzz but last longer n bit stronger, these flubromazepam where abit much tbh especially with booze.
> 
> good bit of hash for real cheap aswel oscar, drrelax's new one 80 a oz and very smokable.


Dream market? What type is it? I've been getting squidgy black lately and been loving it. A real change from stinking weed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

I ordered a Q of squidgy from team gb and it turned up today but they fucked up the order or didn't have squidgy and sent Moroccan. It's ok hash but it's basic and nothing special.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Dream market? What type is it? I've been getting squidgy black lately and been loving it. A real change from stinking weed.


pollen mate, burns right, nice and soft but not too fake soft, smell, taste n stone all banging for the price.

if you ever wana treat yaself try some of medsforyou hash on dream and other markets some of the best hash for yrs but pricey.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> pollen mate, burns right, nice and soft but not too fake soft, smell, taste n stone all banging for the price.
> 
> if you ever wana treat yaself try some of medsforyou hash on dream and other markets some of the best hash for yrs but pricey.


I'll have a look after work. I ordered some dihydrocodeine off medsforyou last week and they ain't turned up and they don't have escrow. I get them off the doctor for knee pain in the winter and I ordered them because it's cheaper than a prescription charge


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'll have a look after work. I ordered some dihydrocodeine off medsforyou last week and they ain't turned up and they don't have escrow. I get them off the doctor for knee pain in the winter and I ordered them because it's cheaper than a prescription charge


any vendor oscar that offers signed for delivery like medsforyou do, use it no rips with signed for, medsforyou been about since the start of silkroad 1 but thats not the 1st time ive heard of unsigned going awol, fe is standard for alot of the older vendors nowdays but deffo always use a signed for postage option imo anyway.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> them flubromazepam aint too sad at all, spose to be one of the strongest benzos available deffo fucking strong think it was or is one of them rc benzos?, more knock out than major eurphoria but do a good job well,


Are they not roofys ,there real names something real close till them there mate


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Are they not roofys ,there real names something real close till them there mate


spose to be stronger than roofies, but thats a load of old bollaxs imo, a inexperienced benzo user pissed up will pass out and not remember much on pretty much any of the stronger benzos like diazepam,lorazepam,nitrazepam etc etc roofies aint that strong but add booze and most all benzos will fuck you up,


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> any vendor oscar that offers signed for delivery like medsforyou do, use it no rips with signed for, medsforyou been about since the start of silkroad 1 but thats not the 1st time ive heard of unsigned going awol, fe is standard for alot of the older vendors nowdays but deffo always use a signed for postage option imo anyway and i been about the darknet a while lol


Ive only been using the dark net for a couple of months at the most. I'm pretty green and don't really know the ins and outs of it. 
The squidgy I've been getting has been fantastic but the vendor has disappeared. It was Cali bud uk. The couple of times I used him it turned up in less than 24 hours.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Ive only been using the dark net for a couple of months at the most. I'm pretty green and don't really know the ins and outs of it.
> The squidgy I've been getting has been fantastic but the vendor has disappeared. It was Cali bud uk. The couple of times I used him it turned up in less than 24 hours.


u using dream? i think i seen that cali bud vendor? markets and vendors come and go oscar but there are some vendors who been around since the start of escrow based darknet markets, medsforyou is one, good clonzepam guy is another oldie called maligan hes on alpha, coke always use to be meerkovo but hes awol nowdays, and pills theres so many fucking dutch or german vendors lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

I've only signed up on dream market. I haven't bothered with any coke because I can get decent stuff off a bloke round the corner from my house. I haven't really bothered with sniff since I've rediscovered E's. I don't get a rough comedown with these new fangled high dose E's. Have you tried those blue Punishers? I don't know of anyone else having them. They are mega strong. I think a quarter of one would get you a decent buzz. They are by a long way the strongest I've ever done. Don sorted me out some of the first silver bars and they blew me away but those Punishers are a whole different level. I think the makers are irresponsible making them that strong lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The dudes never wrong, but in all seriousness he is just recovering from a breakdown and has a test run to showcase, how long is he in the cooler for?


Who the fuck do you think you are!?

How about you screw your neck in and mind your own business dickhead!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've only signed up on dream market. I haven't bothered with any coke because I can get decent stuff off a bloke round the corner from my house. I haven't really bothered with sniff since I've rediscovered E's. I don't get a rough comedown with these new fangled high dose E's. Have you tried those blue Punishers? I don't know of anyone else having them. They are mega strong. I think a quarter of one would get you a decent buzz. They are by a long way the strongest I've ever done. Don sorted me out some of the first silver bars and they blew me away but those Punishers are a whole different level. I think the makers are irresponsible making them that strong lol


strange how all drugs affect people quite differently. i gone off the e's oscar bout 2yr ago me and las fingerz munched 18 of the origanal purple batterys in a night, that was me last 3+ month depression from mdma abuse so i aint done that many since lol

had alot of the origanals like the 1st defcons red and blue, green androids, white dominos and the newer same stamps ive had not been close to as nice, but nowdays even small usage say 4-5 pills my nuts fucked for wks so try stay away or just the odd half or 1, 2 max.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> spose to be stronger than roofies, but thats a load of old bollaxs imo, a inexperienced benzo user pissed up will pass out and not remember much on pretty much any of the stronger benzos like diazepam,lorazepam,nitrazepam etc etc roofies aint that strong but add booze and most all benzos will fuck you up,


Oh yeah u need a few cans and spliffs to kick em in.
Ive been on the white xanax for a bit now...starting to need more and more.
Wish i had half a clue to use online for ordering gear.them punishers looked wicked last pills were gold bars 200mg stamped on the back.
i had got no comedowns of em and had a good few and only felt rough when i candy flipped 2 gold bars with3gram of dry shrooms.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Oh yeah u need a few cans and spliffs to kick em in.
> Ive been on the white xanax for a bit now...starting to need more and more.
> Wish i had half a clue to use online for ordering gear.them punishers looked wicked last pills were gold bars 200mg stamped on the back.
> i had got no comedowns of em and had a good few and only felt rough when i candy flipped 2 gold bars with3gram of dry shrooms.


gold bars are darknet pills, think they where the first before the silvers both real nice pills clean and strong, i aint done no acid or mushies for prob 15yr now tho use to love em but mind is way to frazzled now lol ket is a nice mix with errrrm anything lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Wish i had half a clue to use online for ordering gear.


https://www.deepdotweb.com/

that site has pretty much all the info needed.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are!?
> 
> How about you screw your neck in and mind your own business dickhead!


This thread is my business empty head


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

I've got a bag of those Orange Owls/Love Birds.

They stink of aniseed and I've got links to 4 different lab test references that put em at...

1) 244mg 
2) 247.3mg
3) 248mg
4) 251mg


Consistently the strongest around at the moment cos most others seem to test short of what they're advertised at.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> gold bars are darknet pills, think they where the first before the silvers both real nice pills clean and strong, i aint done no acid or mushies for prob 15yr now tho use to love em but mind is way to frazzled now lol ket is a nice mix with errrrm anything lol


Love ket done years in it,wont touch it now but its different stuff that shit mxt version was awful few of me pals wanting to commit suicide off it.yea the bars me mate got off the darknet in there 1000s bout 2 year ago.i bought a load as they were that clean as,the next day was refreshing off em.madness.he had silver ones,green ufo's.nintendos,and u.p.s went around for a bit up here aint heard of any1 getting any for a bit now.they were all under a tenner if u just buy 1 got 100 for 375
the ufos were strongest lasted 10,hrs


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> strange how all drugs affect people quite differently. i gone off the e's oscar bout 2yr ago me and las fingerz munched 18 of the origanal purple batterys in a night, that was me last 3+ month depression from mdma abuse so i aint done that many since lol
> 
> had alot of the origanals like the 1st defcons red and blue, green androids, white dominos and the newer same stamps ive had not been close to as nice, but nowdays even small usage say 4-5 pills my nuts fucked for wks so try stay away or just the odd half or 1, 2 max.


I hadn't done any E's for about ten years. I thought they were just shit and would stay that way. 
I did four of those Punishers on my own when the mrs went away for the weekend. It was absolutely mental I was having some crazy hallucinations and did some some stupid stuff that I can't remember lol
I was was paddling a canoe round the front room lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a bag of those Orange Owls/Love Birds.
> 
> They stink of aniseed and I've got links to 4 different lab test references that put em at...
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting on some turning up. I hope they are the original ones. 
I've looked for a lab test on those Punishers but I haven't found one and that pillreports site has a few people that have got them but not used them. I'd love to know the mg of them. 
I did half a blue and silver redbull last weekend and that was nice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> This thread is my business empty head



Yeah that'll be why they've all got you on ignore and you don't get any replies wont it fuckwitt?......


My business isn't your business so like I said......


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Oh yeah u need a few cans and spliffs to kick em in.
> Ive been on the white xanax for a bit now...starting to need more and more.
> Wish i had half a clue to use online for ordering gear.them punishers looked wicked last pills were gold bars 200mg stamped on the back.
> i had got no comedowns of em and had a good few and only felt rough when i candy flipped 2 gold bars with3gram of dry shrooms.


It's a peice of piss getting on the DN. If I can do it with my limited computer skills anyone can. 
I had problems with the bitcoins but I do cash deposits now which is the easiest way for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm just waiting on some turning up. I hope they are the original ones.


They've been around since last year by my research and they're only just coming into the big picture so I would imagine so.

Lovely press they are.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They've been around since last year by my research and they're only just coming into the big picture so I would imagine so.
> 
> Lovely press they are.


Don had some and I thought I'd give them a try. I'm a bit like a kid in a sweet shop and I want everything. The novelty of the DN will wear off soon enough..... Maybe lol
I've tried a few pills now. 
Blue Punishers 
Green Heinekens 
Red Defcons the Y shaped ones
Blue and silver Redbulls
Don got me a few different ones too before I became self sufficient. 
Silver bars were real good and he got me some big blue square facebooks which I thought had a really nice high. I took the piss with those though lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

Just looked online them green ghosts look good.i am pure shit at p.c language im on my phone now seems i need a vpn no. Then to buy the bitcoins.what price average for a decent pill matey.


oscaroscar said:


> It's a peice of piss getting on the DN. If I can do it with my limited computer skills anyone can.
> I had problems with the bitcoins but I do cash deposits now which is the easiest way for me


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah that'll be why they've all got you on ignore and you don't get any replies wont it fuckwitt?......
> I was like that thru week with medicropper bitchin trollin.
> So i put the prick on ignore it makes it look like your randomly calling peeps
> 
> My business isn't your business so like I said......


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah that'll be why they've all got you on ignore and you don't get any replies wont it fuckwitt?......
> 
> 
> My business isn't your business so like I said......


I hope your getting a third of the business


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Just looked online them green ghosts look good.i am pure shit at p.c language im on my phone now seems i need a vpn no. Then to buy the bitcoins.what price average for a decent pill matey.


The price depends on how many you buy and from where. If I just buy five or ten I get them from a uk seller. It's costs more but you get them the next day. Roughly £35 for ten good ones. 
The Punishers came from Germany in three days and worked out about £6 each with postage. 
If you get 100 from Holland you'll probably pay about £1-£2 each depending on quality and dosage. 
But I'm new to it so you could get better advice from other people. If anyone notices anything I've said isn't right, feel free to correct me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll email you a couple of pictures tomorrow Oscar.

Little buggers weigh near on half a gram a pop @ 450mg-470mg!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

Sound cheap enough think im too old to start getting back on the pills but them punishers look the bollox.
Wouldnt mind getting on d.w to get the odd gram of sniff @ xmas,used to living in london getting the flake or pellets fukin mental strong.but now im stuck back up north theres no comparison in quality.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll email you a couple of pictures tomorrow Oscar.
> 
> Little buggers weigh near on half a gram a pop @ 450mg-470mg!


Cheers. They should be here next week. I've been told its 7-10 working days from Holland


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Sound cheap enough think im too old to start getting back on the pills but them punishers look the bollox.
> Wouldnt mind getting on d.w to get the odd gram of sniff @ xmas,used to living in london getting the flake or pellets fukin mental strong.but now im stuck back up north theres no comparison in quality.


I'm too old too. I did my first E in '89 and these ones now are stronger. I don't know about better though but that's probably rose tinted specs and all that. The parties were better and thats a fact. 
Look on YouTube at sunrise, a midsummers night dream. I was at that party. I was one of the ten thousand. It made the front page of the sun on Monday lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

Will Yorky ever recover from being trolled by mainliner?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

I've got an oldschool warehouse do in Leeds on November 12th.

Altern-8 as a live PA and Mark Archer as a Dj set headlining.


Among others over several floors/rooms are.....

Rob Tissera
Pete Monsoon
Stu Allen
Mark EG
M-Zone

It's gonna be fucking epic!


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 23, 2016)

When nobody else can help weed nerds


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 23, 2016)

Brutali-8.... fukin epic tune got there album full on mask hysteria.video of evapor-8 is one of my fave too.


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got an oldschool warehouse do in Leeds on November 12th.
> 
> Altern-8 as a live PA and Mark Archer as a Dj set headlining.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 23, 2016)

Deluded sod thinks he's got game yet clearly got rekt in front of everybody cos he's too stupid to remember what he's said to who and when under what guise.


Suppose I'll just whack the junkie on ignore as well.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got an oldschool warehouse do in Leeds on November 12th.
> 
> Altern-8 as a live PA and Mark Archer as a Dj set headlining.
> 
> ...



Loading the dab juice into a smoke machine for that one ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got an oldschool warehouse do in Leeds on November 12th.
> 
> Altern-8 as a live PA and Mark Archer as a Dj set headlining.
> 
> ...


Just had a look at that. It's near my birthday and less than an hour from my house. 
I may go


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2016)

^^^^^^ a tidy looking lady with a mouth full of horse cock is a different kettle of fish, now ya talking


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 24, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^^ a tidy looking lady with a mouth full of horse cock is a different kettle of fish, now ya talking


oh yea Different kettle of fish completley,lmao,matey
Meddicropper07 is not gonna get rich but die trollin.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll email you a couple of pictures tomorrow Oscar.
> 
> Little buggers weigh near on half a gram a pop @ 450mg-470mg!


I've just checked on the progress of my Owls and they are from Germany not Holland like I thought. 
Have you done one yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2016)

I have, nice n clean, good dose. Not for noobies unless they wanna be off their boobies.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have, nice n clean, good dose. Not for noobies unless they wanna be off their boobies.


I should have them early next week hopefully. 
I best get some change for the vending machine and get my canoe out of the shed then. 
Those blue and silver redbulls are a good dose too. I've only done half of one last Sunday and I had a pretty good buzz. The come up was quite intense for half


----------



## ovo (Sep 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> This thread is horrible to be honest, really horrible. I'm drawn to it like a moth to a flame.


It has it's moments. Catching up on thread just not sure what happened.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2016)

Lol, noobs 


ovo said:


> It has it's moments. Catching up on thread just not sure what happened.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 24, 2016)

howdy boys im fucked took kids to that flip out today must be getting old cos i ache all over


----------



## limonene (Sep 24, 2016)

Ghettos disco biscuit getting close  whole plant shot she's about 1m2


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 24, 2016)

whats that water timer called again for the auto pots to stop it watering with lights off


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2016)

limonene said:


> Ghettos disco biscuit getting closeView attachment 3788725 View attachment 3788726 whole plant shot she's about 1m2View attachment 3788727


Have you got any more glue pics? I just want to see how it's meant to look. The heat really fucked mine up


----------



## Merlot (Sep 24, 2016)

close to.....popcorn!!!!


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 24, 2016)

ovo said:


> It has it's moments. Catching up on thread just not sure what happened.


Fucking testers

Tester gets seed drop and attempts a SPAM attack
Tester gets trolled by mainliner
Tester has meltdown and is thrown in cooler
Tester has another meltdown and callls SECURITY cunts
Tester returns only to be trolled off the forum again

To be continued...


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 24, 2016)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you got any more glue pics? I just want to see how it's meant to look. The heat really fucked mine up


yeh mine gg didnt go go plan m8 to plan m8 with the heat and wife not watering right im gutted


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 25, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh mine gg didnt go go plan m8 to plan m8 with the heat and wife not watering right im gutted


I binned mine because I didn't water it for four days because I had to go and look after my mum and when I got back my whole room was just yellow crumbling dust. It was ready to be chopped too ffs 
It couldn't be helped though. 

I haven't really seen any pics of that glue cut


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

oscar doesn't do ya any good now but there were several things that can be done to extend time inbetween waterings. if anyone in this situation again we should address these concepts at some point. since you may still be in mourning over a lost crop, please forget everything i just said.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> oscar doesn't do ya any good now but there were several things that can be done to extend time inbetween waterings. if anyone in this situation again we should address these concepts at some point. since you may still be in mourning over a lost crop, please forget everything i just said.


I only thought I'd be gone for a day. If id known it was going to be that long I would've just turned the lights off.


----------



## limonene (Sep 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you got any more glue pics? I just want to see how it's meant to look. The heat really fucked mine up


yeah I've got a load on IG pal, ill put some on here for u tomorrow mate


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2016)

Any one watched "Narcos" ? Just started , looks good


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Any one watched "Narcos" ? Just started , looks good


Its awesome and madness....its pablo escobars life story.well worth a watch im on series 2 it fukin brutal.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2016)

Cheers dazz, is there supposed to be subtitles when the Colombians are talking ?? I can't understand a fucking word ,only when the English bits are on ! Lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

Thats the only draw back you have to read them,when your rolling it pisses ya rite off.

Change of crack does anyone know the best seed co. To get gorilla glue from???
ive seen big buddhas got a cut and put cheeze over it, dunno about getting it from there like!


----------



## Toonnii1988 (Sep 25, 2016)

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.


woo, UK.[/QUOTE]

In London Enfield,prices vary from 180 to 220 on quality ounces.i bought one of my friend the other day, tangerine dream.its was amazing.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

A new customer
Where's the welcome wagon weed nerds?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

In London Enfield,prices vary from 180 to 220 on quality ounces.i bought one of my friend the other day, tangerine dream.its was amazing.[/QUOTE]

Sorry toonni the threads moved on from the bad old days, we only deal in boxes these days


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers dazz, is there supposed to be subtitles when the Colombians are talking ?? I can't understand a fucking word ,only when the English bits are on ! Lol


is a good watch just finished season 2. wasnt as good as the first but still decent.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

Are you loving life yet baz?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 25, 2016)

limonene said:


> yeah I've got a load on IG pal, ill put some on here for u tomorrow mate


Thanks I'm putting another in flower today but it's a pretty big bush at the moment and I've already cut it down to a stump once. I think I'll have to do it again because of how much it stretches


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> is a good watch just finished season 2. wasnt as good as the first but still decent.


I ain't got no fekin subs when I watch it m8, I can only understand it when the Americans are talking ! Wtf ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes Roy , I always love life ta


----------



## Toonnii1988 (Sep 25, 2016)

Lol yeah I dnt mind how much on boxes these days on sum props flavours.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I ain't got no fekin subs when I watch it m8, I can only understand it when the Americans are talking ! Wtf ?


you wont be able to watch it properly then lol its 75% spanish subs. what you watching it on?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

Just ground an once of blue cheese
Starting on the good stuff next week


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> oscar doesn't do ya any good now but there were several things that can be done to extend time inbetween waterings. if anyone in this situation again we should address these concepts at some point. since you may still be in mourning over a lost crop, please forget everything i just said.


Speech


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you wont be able to watch it properly then lol its 75% spanish subs. what you watching it on?


On a fire stick m8, then an app on there called Exedus , lots of streams on there, but no fekin subs on em !!! Lol .guess ile have a few Spanish lessons & get back to it ...Holla


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 25, 2016)

Badgees.....Badgees....we don't need no stinkin Badgees !!!


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I ain't got no fekin subs when I watch it m8, I can only understand it when the Americans are talking ! Wtf ?


Ha ha wtf...
howd u manage that man.
no point in watchin it!!!
anyone got any plnts outdoor u.k
when u harvesting,what strains?anyone......


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 25, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ha ha wtf...
> howd u manage that man.
> no point in watchin it!!!
> anyone got any plnts outdoor u.k
> when u harvesting,what strains?anyone......


you can grow pretty much any strain you want outside easy enough just force flower em, i.e put em in a dark place each day for 12/12 once a size.

@Baz

[email protected]:Inthebank6
[email protected]:iamnuber1

that 2 netflix accounts n passwords get em quick lol n can watch narcos etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you can grow pretty much any strain you want outside easy enough just force flower em, i.e put em in a dark place each day for 12/12 once a size.
> 
> @Baz
> 
> ...


 where you find stuff like that these days?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 25, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> you can grow pretty much any strain you want outside easy enough just force flower em, i.e put em in a dark place each day for 12/12 once a size.
> 
> @Baz
> 
> ...


Cant flower force there behind a 8ft railway fence and peoples houses guerilla style these babies,just gonna do loads more northern climate versions like the purple#1 are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 25, 2016)

Watch Narcos on here.............

*
www.watchseries.ac*
(paste into your address bar, go-slow won't let me post it as a link)



...........and pretty much any other series you want.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

Eye up
Best job in the world weed nerds


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> where you find stuff like that these days?


brought 25 accounts bina on the darknet bout 4quid, ive only used a couple and they working fine, you can get hacked accounts to loads of things been looking at next catalog accounts with a garenteed 1k credit on em only 30quid, but would need empty addys n shit to get the stuff delivered without it coming on top.

amazon refunds are real poplar aswel, and they garentee the refund cost bout 20% of the purchase up to 800 i think.

the tesco club points scam was the easiest tho but thats long gone now, they obvs sorted out there shit.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Cant flower force there behind a 8ft railway fence and peoples houses guerilla style these babies,just gonna do loads more northern climate versions like the purple#1 are.


that dutch passion purple1? i grew it indoor me very first grow yrs ago, fucking things hermied badly prob me own fault didnt really have a clue at the time, yours are looking well good tho.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 26, 2016)

For whoever was having hassles with kodi the other day/week....


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2016)

Baz they jus rooted, ramb choppin tonight sample soon as, 11 week glue looks pretty


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Gonna have to harvest tonight,cant risk the rot now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2016)

not bad Daz. done well to make it to the end of September really.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Cheers don.
yeah Id Looked up plants thst can handke northern climates,its been raining on off for 12 hour now any longer i may harvest.what does anyone think,should i try leave em or risk rot.ive nevet grew this strain.


----------



## ovo (Sep 26, 2016)

possibly harvest most colas and let some lowers remain. this would offset risk


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

ovo said:


> possibly harvest most colas and let some lowers remain. this would offset risk


Hmm was thinking that but theres a 8ft railwY fence and neighbours can see over so time over theres a factor.how long would you rekon a plant can take rain on her for its been about 12 hrs now so gettin worried!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2016)

what's your weather forecast like?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

Different on one ten day forecas lts rain all week but the bbcs 10 day forecast is sun and showers!!thats why im fukin confused,its rained all morning but just stopped now,the suns starting to creep out but cloudy and blinding now though!!fuki insane.mad weather.
and it gets dark @7.30.there just rot conditions imo.what u rekon


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2016)

I would harvest. Mine are getting moved indoors now....if they fit. I am still about a good month away.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 26, 2016)

You wouldnt believe it
the sun come out for about 4 hours
left them tonight as its cleared tight up,ive ropes attached so give em a good shake off.
can only see what tommorow brings.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm running a gg4 scrog 5x20l airports coco canna 600w 1.2 with UVB intermittently at 160w, they love uvb at 2 weeks the sugar leaves have tricomes, sguna frost up with temps at 71 f, love this glue it's got the full bag appeal chunky dense frozen pea pyramids at 11 weeks but that did include an inspection so a bit delayed prol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 26, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Gonna have to harvest tonight,cant risk the rot nowView attachment 3790263


I'm no expert on outdoor but looking at the yellowing it looks like it's in the final push for the finish line.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm no expert on outdoor but looking at the yellowing it looks like it's in the final push for the finish line.


Any day this week there down bud,its raining and sunny at the same time,im thinking thsts no good as will puddle water behind buds!!!
Ive talked to a few other peeps on diff. Forums on here further south tho.theyv still got theres out in u.k.!!!
Defo this week ill hsrvest


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Any day this week there down bud,its raining and sunny at the same time,im thinking thsts no good as will puddle water behind buds!!!
> Ive talked to a few other peeps on diff. Forums on here further south tho.theyv still got theres out in u.k.!!!
> Defo this week ill hsrvest


yeah a few of my mates have still got theirs outside still, most of em are trying to hold out till 1st/2nd week of october, quite luckily we havent had any real rain down here yet, think in last 2 weeks we have only had bout 6hrs of rain on 1 day lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah a few of my mates have still got theirs outside still, most of em are trying to hold out till 1st/2nd week of october, quite luckily we havent had any real rain down here yet, think in last 2 weeks we have only had bout 6hrs of rain on 1 day lol


Lucky bastards.lol
today the suns beaming,been pissing down all weekend and yesterday.
forecast dont look to clever this week dunno what to do!!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Lucky bastards.lol
> today the suns beaming,been pissing down all weekend and yesterday.
> forecast dont look to clever this week dunno what to do!!!


Just wait until the first day of any kind of rain an get em chopped etc, probably the best 
middle ground option lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2016)

Cheers Rambo your a star. . @Z ,your a dimond m8 .


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

Tonight now. its just got grey as not gonna risk it any further me thinks.


R1b3n4 said:


> Just wait until the first day of any kind of rain an get em chopped etc, probably the best
> middle ground option lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 27, 2016)

Pop quiz weed nerds
How much of rimmer's cfl bud or the dazzler's larf would you have to smoke to get high?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 27, 2016)

Half a joint of the proper and they'd be pullin a whitey


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

Harvezt....ive Tried keepin 1 alive to finish her off.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 27, 2016)

The dazzler was living in a bedsit when he was sniping weed nerds


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

The medicropper was sucking balls while i was sniping.

You still talking shit


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

Never seen a plant of yours on here weed nerd.do u grow or just chat shit,what your on your blue cheeze you said was shite last week.
Fukin muppet.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 27, 2016)

hows it going boys turned my auto pot system on this morning see how this works out lol hope ur all good


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 27, 2016)

meditwatter


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 27, 2016)

You can break your cherry on the dazzler young pompey
Don't get wrecked like yorky did by mainliner


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

pure troll
Few week ago said he has some blu chz that was shit and bit mouldy but was gonna keep it a few week to make it better.
then Said he was rolling that awesme bl chz a fw days ago.hows he unmoulded it 
wot a twat
Only person on here ive seen everyone ignore.
Is he a fukin yank


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> pure troll
> Few week ago said he has some blu chz that was shit and bit mouldy but was gonna keep it a few week to make it better.
> then Said he was rolling that awesme bl chz a fw days ago.hows he unmoulded it
> wot a twat
> ...


Trolls do it for the reaction but everyone has him on ignore so he rarely gets a reaction. 
I don't have anyone ignore because I like reading the arguments on my night shift lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> pure troll
> Few week ago said he has some blu chz that was shit and bit mouldy but was gonna keep it a few week to make it better.
> then Said he was rolling that awesme bl chz a fw days ago.hows he unmoulded it
> wot a twat
> ...


no just a Northerner lol j/k

its mainliner aka bradberry and a shitload other accounts gets his kicks from people replying to his shite like im doing now! lol fuck that ignore malarky tho i like to get me entertainment,

blokes a class A nobjockey mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 27, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Is he a fukin yank


No.

A scroat from Halifax who hangs around with junkies.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> no just a Northerner lol j/k
> 
> its mainliner aka bradberry and a shitload other accounts gets his kicks from people replying to his shite like im doing now! lol fuck that ignore malarky tho i like to get me entertainment,
> 
> blokes a class A nobjockey mind.


Alright mate. What hash is medsforyou's best one? He's reshipped those pills even though I didn't have it signed for. If both turn up I'll pay for them. I had no post at all today and I was expecting some more squidgy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> 
> A scroat from Halifax who hangs around with junkies.


I don't think I'll be getting those orange Owls. The vendor cancelled the order because he's going on holiday and refunded me but they were marked as shipped.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> 
> A scroat from Halifax who hangs around





The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> 
> A scroat from Halifax who hangs around with junkies.


aye he talks pure bollox,but its not like some hes like a teensger,its not even that bad of trollin heard a lot worse.why would u bother in 1st place.
Fukin weed nerds....
who cares


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Alright mate. What hash is medsforyou's best one? He's reshipped those pills even though I didn't have it signed for. If both turn up I'll pay for them. I had no post at all today and I was expecting some more squidgy.


i really liked there nepalase, both types its a pretty rare kinda flavor even tho D will prob say its still grown in maroc and prob right lol that or the atlas or the swarzi bubble, other good higher end hash vendor is jnenfrancis he had loads of types bout 37quid for 5g, really liked his personal polm.

but ya really carnt go wrong with dr relax new bit at 80 a oz its just mid grade pollen but for the price is well worth the money.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Trolls do it for the reaction but everyone has him on ignore so he rarely gets a reaction.
> I don't have anyone ignore because I like reading the arguments on my night shift lol


Lol I ignored one numbskull for 3 years then can't remember why I had ignored him so unignored him only to find out he's my nbestf, not


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i really liked there nepalase, both types its a pretty rare kinda flavor even tho D will prob say its still grown in maroc and prob right lol that or the atlas or the swarzi bubble, other good higher end hash vendor is jnenfrancis he had loads of types bout 37quid for 5g, really liked his personal polm.
> 
> but ya really carnt go wrong with dr relax new bit at 80 a oz its just mid grade pollen but for the price is well worth the money.


I looked at that but it was £70 an oz. Is that the same stuff? 
I'll give that Nepalese a go. The one with the square block in the picture. 
I'll make sure I order signed for this time


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 27, 2016)

My patients aren't going to be happy, got a couple of cola's of bud rot on the blue dream #1 (no air movement or the humidity spiking at 70 lights on) and just fired another light up and am running at 32, on the plus side i'm going to smash a gram a watt next round

Wake and bake weed nerds


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> i really liked there nepalase, both types its a pretty rare kinda flavor even tho D will prob say its still grown in maroc and prob right lol that or the atlas or the swarzi bubble, other good higher end hash vendor is jnenfrancis he had loads of types bout 37quid for 5g, really liked his personal polm.
> 
> but ya really carnt go wrong with dr relax new bit at 80 a oz its just mid grade pollen but for the price is well worth the money.


Possibly lad but I still think a lot of gear is being brought through by Russian gangs so maybe still some getting through from that region. Although I met some German and UK lads about a decade ago who were doing the hash thing in Morocco...their hash was top dollar too.

Edit.hAnd there's a German lad (old hippie type) who pitches up to the GA with slabs of Nepalese...not Temple balls though sadly.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 28, 2016)

SPAM for brekky weed nerds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Back motherfuckers! No way in he'll am I gonna play catch up haha. Gonna setup My flowering tent later n get this ball rolling n imma order a few xanax to make a few bucks till the flowering tent does her job


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Damn DST you got a shiny new badge


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

How's hydro doing? If he gonna start up again?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome home bandit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Ur still here...sigh*


Any1 watching the new dusk till dawn..does not dissapoint


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

WB LAX lad. you good?

All this talk of hash and i'm sat with ounces of green ffs. oh well it's payday. Might hit the DN for some treats. No fucking xanax or ket this time though. went way off the map last time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Welcome home bandit


Morning weed turd!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> WB LAX lad. you good?
> 
> All this talk of hash and i'm sat with ounces of green ffs. oh well it's payday. Might hit the DN for some treats. No fucking xanax or ket this time though. went way off the map last time.


Zappening bruv! All good n I've not even got any pot till I crop but oh wells I'll get a few 100 xanax to sell but Ill try not to take any n just sell em as I've a few mates in uni lookin.
Aren't you 2 old for ket lol


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I looked at that but it was £70 an oz. Is that the same stuff?
> I'll give that Nepalese a go. The one with the square block in the picture.
> I'll make sure I order signed for this time


yeah that Nepalese is tasty, i really enjoyed it meself, technohippy has alot of good hash's aswel but pricey as fuck, jnenfrancis has a good variety fairly priced, you can get some lovely hash from spain tho alot cheaper just type in the search shipped from spain, stay away from that danhash tho hes the old scurvy crew selective scammers.

this one from dr relax hes newer bit, aint nothing special just mid grade pollen but well worth the price.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> How's hydro doing? If he gonna start up again?


They're dropping like flies bandit, be careful with security


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

That looks lovely rambo


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That looks lovely rambo


really aint to sad at all for 80 a oz mate, fink its 230 on a 100g, you could make a killing on it lol 

hows ya been?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Grand out man had a bit of a mind fuck for a bit but alls dandy now.
I'm getting 3e per xan or 50 for 100e so Ill be sorted for money once I order from hulk...some ting like 200e for 300 so not 2 bad but it's pretty handy having a bit of hash Knockin about.seen an irish seller for mdma that I may order from as it comes down to about 20e per gram n I'd sling a g for 60e but I'm iffy with the irish sellers


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Grand out man had a bit of a mind fuck for a bit but alls dandy now.
> I'm getting 3e per xan or 50 for 100e so Ill be sorted for money once I order from hulk...some ting like 200e for 300 so not 2 bad but it's pretty handy having a bit of hash Knockin about.seen an irish seller for mdma that I may order from as it comes down to about 20e per gram n I'd sling a g for 60e but I'm iffy with the irish sellers


get quite a few scammers with the irish sellers hay, good to hear ya doing alrite tho mate.

did you get to try them red 5mg 666 xanax from hulk? they where fucking mental! munched 60 ontop a load of other naughtys, totally lost 4days and come around with a busted ankle n cuts a scraps all over me, reckon i had a good time anyways.....lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah he has em back in stock but my customers want legit (never sold em legit pills haha) so I'd to munch em all n the 4mg aswell haha but hey he'd given me them for free to sample so wasn't the end of the world...he's a sound lad for extras just wish he'd carry those cresent vals..shits delicious but as I said ain't had any for a while


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Zappening bruv! All good n I've not even got any pot till I crop but oh wells I'll get a few 100 xanax to sell but Ill try not to take any n just sell em as I've a few mates in uni lookin.
> Aren't you 2 old for ket lol


Cheeky fuck yes I probably am.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Use to love taking it the morning after a heavy session n just chill in bed for the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

I lost a few days last time smashed my face up and had parties at work without remembering. No more xanax for Don.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah xanax hits u so fucking fast u don't know what's happening haha I can take 10mg of vals n it only benifits me but 2mg of xanax n I'm gonna fuck shit up haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

U should try one of those 5mg devils rambo was on about.
it fucked me up so hard n fast I was told that I was adamant I wasn't fucked but couldn't talk without slurring nor could I walk straight haha even did silly shit like drop deals into town when I couldn't walk straight...not good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah xanax hits u so fucking fast u don't know what's happening haha I can take 10mg of vals n it only benifits me but 2mg of xanax n I'm gonna fuck shit up haha


 I dropped about a doizen in an hour while boozing hard. forgetting I'd had em. the lads hid em from me in the end then I got refused service and had to be taken yem. fine on their own. throw a pint or two of 7% IPA in the mix and all bets are off.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fair fucks lad i should of known u don't do shit in half measures haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

aye that's it man, all or nowt. bit like most of the regulars here.

I had several calls the next day asking if I was alright. felt fuckin grand, slept like a bairn.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah be happy u didn't go out on the session with anyone like this lot..you'd wake up in the nick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

I been trying to tempt rambo in a house share but quite rightly he said nah we'd be broon bread in months.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Jesus christ why would u even toy with the idea?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

why wouldn't anyone?!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2016)

Fook me, Don & Ram shacked up in same gaff ! Adding fuel to the fire springs to mind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2016)

It'd be like pouring 5L of iso on a chip pan fire.

Explosive!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't think I'll be getting those orange Owls. The vendor cancelled the order because he's going on holiday and refunded me but they were marked as shipped.


Wounded!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

It'd be the makings of a great series


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Fook me, Don & Ram shacked up in same gaff ! Adding fuel to the fire springs to mind


Some men just want to watch the world burn Bazza


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> It'd be the makings of a great series


The not so young ones.


I'm away to phone channel 4.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2016)

Just made a giant muffin , 150g of canna butter , tonight I will mainly be sleeping .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

That looks delicious man! I'd throw a dollop of ice cream on top if she's still warm when you have some


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Where you been ye slippery cunt?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2016)

No grows yet m8, goina wait till this shits dealt with. Will be next year anyway....... Wank....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey man been keepin it real bro..so real I fuckin went mad haha.
That's not 2 bad..u get any court date or knees capped?..who fuckin grassed you? If you've any of his personal info I'll throw it up on the dn n see if any carders wants it or just throw it into some paste bin referencin he's a pedo n leave em at it haha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 28, 2016)

yo guys hows things


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol, haven't a clue who or what it was m8. No court dates yet. Shit drags on over here but doesn't look too bad, hoping a fine. Other than that shit am all good, smoking some tasty gg4..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah luckily it's English law over there so hopefully a caution or some shit.
I'd fuckin be shitting a brick if it were me down this way


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Tempted to pop a few cheese bukakke for my next run..she always yielded well n maybe a few dbxls


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 28, 2016)

Let's hope they die of pox if it was some one who dropped u in the shite MG !!!


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Tempted to pop a few cheese bukakke for my next run..she always yielded well n maybe a few dbxls


Get the hso blue dream if you don't want to go the with clones bandit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2016)

I've my gg4 ready to go into flowering n a few dbxls that did well last run so would really be some tasty yielder I'd be after n that's what the bukakke is n she packs a punch aswell in fairness


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 28, 2016)

The glue is looking dodgy, peeps aren't getting high off it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2016)

I swear watching the toon will be the end of me 4-3. equaliser and winner in 6 mins extra time.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2016)

QPR's manager has been caught with his fingers in the till. Allegedly


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Well just Keep it for a week like last time itll turn mould free and be fire again like your blu chz did the other day.then u can sell it go your 07medi patients.


medicropper07 said:


> The glue is looking dodgy, peeps aren't getting high off it


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 28, 2016)

Harvested @ last.      ill go over them again and give em a quick trim,not 1 bit of mould.smells fruity bit vimto bit lemony thats just 1 plant.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice ghetto haul mate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Dazzy is ghetto? When did he start growing outdoors?


New star trek dvd quality rip is out on primewire, just started watching it now


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dazzy is ghetto? When did he start growing outdoors?
> 
> 
> New star trek dvd quality rip is out on primewire, just started watching it now


ghetto haul as in grown in ghetto enviroment a garden in the UK lol ya dumbarse lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Fuckin cat died about a month ago now the missus wants a British short hair but fuck me it's 600w n all I want is a maine coon check out how majestic these fuckers are n theyre pretty fuckin big


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> ghetto haul as in grown in ghetto enviroment a garden in the UK lol ya dumbarse lol


Lick my shaft u ginger biscuit


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

get one of these lax, not a huge cat fan but wouldnt mind one these Savannah cats


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Fuck those man they're fuckin mental lol watch vids on em they're domestic cats on speed...fuckin mental


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck those man they're fuckin mental lol watch vids on em they're domestic cats on speed...fuckin mental


they just so big and look cool as fuck, bout 3-4k tho lol 

get a couple of meercats mate, you can get em bout 600-800 each.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Jesus fuckin christ if id my way we'd just get another rottie but shes it in her head the other cats getting lonely...fuckin lonely!


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus fuckin christ if id my way we'd just get another rottie but shes it in her head the other cats getting lonely...fuckin lonely!


lolol a lonely cat? thought they where solitary animals?

me sisters rottie is coming along nicely, real good temperment to him aswel, how old is your rottie now?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

He's nearly 4 now.
Got any pics mate? I was actually gonna ask how he's doing.I remember he'd massive paws on him so he's probably a beast by now


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's nearly 4 now.
> Got any pics mate? I was actually gonna ask how he's doing.I remember he'd massive paws on him so he's probably a beast by now


il get her to send me some mate, think hes just a year now or might be 10months? carnt member.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Sweet man I remember him lookin alot better than my lad as a pup he'd a nice muzzle even at a young age


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

Me eow..yo peeps.Thats fifth guriella outdoor crop iv been succsesful with,no thieves this year nt 1 bit of mould on them purple.
gotta keep finding them northern climate strains.
im also well glad i chopped them the afternoon i did as its rained in cumbria ever since.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2016)

Well fucking sick of looking at houses now. Shitholes or not suitable for growing in expensive flats. Last one the windows were broken and the back gate for the yard was burnt through.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Would u not move out the city?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

What u grow outdoor dazzy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2016)

Need to be near my work really as I don't drive paying to commute cancels the saving of out of town. Am trying not to get disheartened I've only seen a few gaffs bit they've so far been guffs.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What u grow outdoor dazzy?


Done a load of autos outdoor that turned out shit,there dutch passion purple #1 slipp.
id looked up 1 for nortern dutch climates and these have blew any other outdoor ive had out the water looking about 4-6 oz a plant.
doing 30 next year with a few otheres frisian dew etc.
gotta get right seeds for cumbria weather its pure shite


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sweet man I remember him lookin alot better than my lad as a pup he'd a nice muzzle even at a young age


hes 11months at the mo.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuckin cat died about a month ago now the missus wants a British short hair but fuck me it's 600w n all I want is a maine coon check out how majestic these fuckers are n theyre pretty fuckin big


You should get in touch with Mr West, his family breads them.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Look at the size of the head on him! N he's got 2 more yrs of growth! My lad even grew a bit after 3 yrs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

DST said:


> You should get in touch with Mr West, his family breads them.


Coons? Sweet man what kinda stock has he? They aren't selling em for rediculous amounts are they?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Done a load of autos outdoor that turned out shit,there dutch passion purple #1 slipp.
> id looked up 1 for nortern dutch climates and these have blew any other outdoor ive had out the water looking about 4-6 oz a plant.
> doing 30 next year with a few otheres frisian dew etc.
> gotta get right seeds for cumbria weather its pure shite


Fair fucks to u man that's a tidy yeild have u smoked any yet?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

How's Gary doin anyways lads? He'd a bit of an issue b4 I went missing


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, fuk knows, and fuk knows lad. Best ask Fred.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> How's Gary doin anyways lads? He'd a bit of an issue b4 I went missing


hes alrite mate, back in the game.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fair fucks to u man that's a tidy yeild have u smoked any yet?


Only trimmed 1 yesterday havent tried her yet it'll be next week,ill let u know how she goes.solid chunky ass buds on them, no wispyness @ all like last time outdoor


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

hi all.... I'm sort of new to this forum but I'm in the UK


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Show us ur pics


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

my pics ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2016)

scan read that and thought you'd said show us yer tits for a sec...


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

I thought he meant something like that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Of your setup n girls


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

If you've tits I'll take a look at that 2


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

Pretty basic hand watering set up to be fair. 29 girls, incredible bulk. Is it safe to post photos ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Google exif data eraser...it's a free program n u can get it as an app aswell. ..download it clean ur pics through it n then u can post


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Pretty basic hand watering set up to be fair. 29 girls, incredible bulk. Is it safe to post photos ?


id prefer the tit pics tbh lol

but use this site http://www.verexif.com/en/ to delete any location data from your pics and its safe.


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

Sound one tick


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

That deletion thing is neat.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> That deletion thing is neat.


Have u flipped yet? Looks like a few need to be hit with some calmag


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

That was last week. I've revived them this week. I'll get an updated photo but I'm turning Sunday.


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

That calmag prob is a fking nightmare in hand watering coco


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

Big area you got, how many lamps are you using??


Biffothebear said:


> That deletion thing is neat.


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

Got 2 gavitas and 2 600


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

Sprinkled some charge on the tops of the coco before watering and its promoted a lot of green new growth in the last 4 days


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Jaysus lads since my last tent collapsed from the weight I went for the strongest one I could find n got the lighthouse max (pretty cheap) check out the difference in the bars lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jaysus lads since my last tent collapsed from the weight I went for the strongest one I could find n got the lighthouse max (pretty cheap) check out the difference in the bars lol View attachment 3792767


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Whats the story rimmer


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2016)

Medicropper you know if you keep calling head growers names you're gonna get bumped off your thread council position as spirit coach. There's an opening for minister of custodial arts.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats the story rimmer


Hows you mate? been a while, same shit different day here lol, got some Livers 3 wks in flower as well lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Medicropper you know if you keep calling head growers names you're gonna get bumped off your thread council position as spirit coach. There's an opening for minister of custodial arts.


Threads on fire mr C


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Hows you mate? been a while, same shit different day here lol, got some Livers 3 wks in flower as well lol


U and ur fuckin livers...have u still not got a gg4? Fucking lost my exo ffs but I've 2 or 3 gg4 n 2 dbxl ready to be potted up n into the new tent that I finally fuckin set.gonna get that sorted tomorrow n give em a 2 weeks or so under the MH


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Got 2 gavitas and 2 600


That's your first mistake, the gravita's will need to be a foot further away from the plants and I don't see any saucers for run off

Keep calm head grower will be on shortly to talk you through any problems


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U and ur fuckin livers...have u still not got a gg4? Fucking lost my exo ffs but I've 2 or 3 gg4 n 2 dbxl ready to be potted up n into the new tent that I finally fuckin set.gonna get that sorted tomorrow n give em a 2 weeks or so under the MH


No mate just the Livers and a Sour diesel in the veg tent


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> That deletion thing is neat.


Youll need some more room matey,
'the incredible bulk' get huge when flipped and room/feed are set up correctly youll fill that space with half the no. Of plants.good luck...i wanna see them a month into flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaps oot.... I've pulled the curtains in the dj room for me n the German bird. Its like wor own strip club


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

U got urself a german don? 
Mines got a weird German irish accent going on.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thr sour D is clone only


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2016)

My outdoor swiftly moved indoor. Vern cosy in the side cabinet and not enough room for the 3 of them but need's must. Lower larf bud better than mold everywhere. Not a chance in hell these would finish outdoor in time (even in my greenhouse). Super fat trichomes on them though which is a good sign me thinks. Deep blue and fireballs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Do u know weres best seedbank to get gg beans slippa,,seen big buddas mixed it with chz and a auto version but fuck that.


Mines the clone bud..wouldn't buy it in bean form..check out breeders boutique if u want some serious beans that are probably the cheapest about n most there beans are clone only crosses..I've yet to be dissapointed by em n their freebies are always fuckin top


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mines the clone bud..wouldn't buy it in bean form..check out breeders boutique if u want some serious beans that are probably the cheapest about n most there beans are clone only crosses..I've yet to be dissapointed by em n their freebies are always fuckin top


Cheers dude will check it out,looks like the best glue strains are in u.s even there out of stock,smoked it in dam was ok but my pals are going fukin crazy for it...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

The clones floating about England.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2016)

A mate of ours had bout a score of cuts from the Sherman's but they rotted up en route, some American classics too


----------



## Bunduki (Sep 29, 2016)

Bit of a dilemma here. I got about a week left til harvest, have to dry in tent so 2 weeks before I stick my new lot in, started 8 Sugar Black Rose seeds from delicious seeds and they're coming along nicely on schedule to go in....

Mate's sat having a smoke with me last night, says he can get me a couple of Star Dawg cuttings.

What you reckon, should I dump the 2 weakest SBR and stick 2 dawg into scrog with em?


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

Ill find something,clones round here have been ok the new 1 was thc bomb and some sort of cheeze as usual.
Need a major change,glues looking bit hard to find,even seeds apart from that big buddha 1.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Bit of a dilemma here. I got about a week left til harvest, have to dry in tent so 2 weeks before I stick my new lot in, started 8 Sugar Black Rose seeds from delicious seeds and they're coming along nicely on schedule to go in....
> 
> Mate's sat having a smoke with me last night, says he can get me a couple of Star Dawg cuttings.
> 
> What you reckon, should I dump the 2 weakest SBR and stick 2 dawg into scrog with em?


Stick to the plan and get the star dawg's for the next round


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Bit of a dilemma here. I got about a week left til harvest, have to dry in tent so 2 weeks before I stick my new lot in, started 8 Sugar Black Rose seeds from delicious seeds and they're coming along nicely on schedule to go in....
> 
> Mate's sat having a smoke with me last night, says he can get me a couple of Star Dawg cuttings.
> 
> What you reckon, should I dump the 2 weakest SBR and stick 2 dawg into scrog with em?


If it's a good cut cull ur weakest n get em in there but be sure hes gor no bug problems first ..how far along are they are the SBR n are they fem or reg?.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> The clones floating about England.


That's got bad karma, the clone bandit is looking for a new cut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

If I was lookin for a cut I'd ask haha


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If I was lookin for a cut I'd ask haha


You have to be council approved first bandit


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2016)

slipperbandit is already on thread council as _honorary luminary_ along with mastergrow.


i'll post up council updates in a few days.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah me n master are the only irish they let onto the estate.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 29, 2016)

It's nice your back mr slippers  there's a few gone into the either on here . Who's the lad from Barrow in furnace bus depot ??? I never did thank him for the fag packet of green he sent me out the blue lol. @zeddd , my baby is on life support mate , hoping she purks up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 29, 2016)

Aww now I feel like one of ur sheep haha


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ill find something,clones round here have been ok the new 1 was thc bomb and some sort of cheeze as usual.
> Need a major change,glues looking bit hard to find,even seeds apart from that big buddha 1.


let me know if you female seeds c99 in 10 packs starts to sound good....


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> That's your first mistake, the gravita's will need to be a foot further away from the plants and I don't see any saucers for run off
> 
> Keep calm head grower will be on shortly to talk you through any problems


Yep they are further away. That's for sure. 



dazzyballz said:


> Youll need some more room matey,
> 'the incredible bulk' get huge when flipped and room/feed are set up correctly youll fill that space with half the no. Of plants.good luck...i wanna see them a month into flowering


I've grown these for 14 months. It will ok  I will be sure to show you though. 

I'm sick of this strain though.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> let me know if you female seeds c99 in 10 packs starts to sound good....


Ive got some pineapple express and arjans haze full packs and some freebies in fridge.
Looki


Biffothebear said:


> Yep they are further away. That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my pal done em not long ago the incredible,they were awesome huge grow and smoke was strong as fook


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive got some pineapple express and arjans haze full packs and some freebies in fridge.
> Looki
> 
> my pal done em not long ago the incredible,they were awesome huge grow and smoke was strong as fook


I'm looking for something different. I tried Girl Scout cookies in a separate thing and the yield was terrible.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> I'm looking for something different. I tried Girl Scout cookies in a separate thing and the yield was terrible.


I didnt care much for the gsc either,probz a rip off version in dam.
The nicezt bud ive smoked lately was 24k gold,tangie,thc bomb..24k being the best by far...


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm after something special lol. Looking at breeders boutique but nowt catches my eye.


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I didnt care much for the gsc either,probz a rip off version in dam.
> The nicezt bud ive smoked lately was 24k gold,tangie,thc bomb..24k being the best by far...


Gsc was utter shit. I tried humbold chocolate mint og and it was a bit better


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Bit of a dilemma here. I got about a week left til harvest, have to dry in tent so 2 weeks before I stick my new lot in, started 8 Sugar Black Rose seeds from delicious seeds and they're coming along nicely on schedule to go in....
> 
> Mate's sat having a smoke with me last night, says he can get me a couple of Star Dawg cuttings.
> 
> What you reckon, should I dump the 2 weakest SBR and stick 2 dawg into scrog with em?


I wouldn't dump anything until you've flowered it. A runt in veg can be a winner in flower


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> I'm after something special lol. Looking at breeders boutique but nowt catches my eye.


next "expensive" seeds I order are delicious seeds "cheese candy" for sure, I did the cotton candy a few years back and it was killer just thinking of lavender in that crossed with cheese, well sounded almost as good as doing the cotton candy over again, if its not better I`ll probably just do the cotton candy again

but got some casey jones and cheese x g13 plus a couple more "premo" seeds to pop off 1st 

budget wise I`ve been liking zambeza`s "XL power plant" great herb for £20 a 10 pack all pop`d all female, got their "powerkush" to try sometime too...... There all pretty nice but you get 4 to 6 real winners out the pack 

Then 00 seeds have "caramel kush" that`s my next budget strain to try like £20 a 10 pack, but its 50% jew gold aka kosher kush, been wanting to grow jew gold for ages, after that I might try some of Zambeza`s other strains, as their power plant xl was good even more so considering the price, but if 00 seeds stuff does well then I might use them and zambeza`s as my go to budget 10 packs 


Then check out justfeminized`s clearance sections as they put a lot of nice stuff in there cheap a week or 2 ago, a lot of big buddha's, dutch passions and some of bulldogs were in there plus a few others


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Gsc was utter shit. I tried humbold chocolate mint og and it was a bit better


Try the humbolt blue dream


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 29, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Try the humbolt blue dream



Yeah I grew that a few years back in hydro, takes a lot to stress her, good yields, big fan leaves 

and like any real "blue" strain it gave me the shivers, great if I have a cold/flu not so funny on a hot night, lol 

but anything with blueberry kush in it makes me shiver don`t know why but I like it for when I have a bad cold to get my body temps up


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> next "expensive" seeds I order are delicious seeds "cheese candy" for sure, I did the cotton candy a few years back and it was killer just thinking of lavender in that crossed with cheese, well sounded almost as good as doing the cotton candy over again, if its not better I`ll probably just do the cotton candy again
> 
> but got some casey jones and cheese x g13 plus a couple more "premo" seeds to pop off 1st
> 
> ...


Great post thanks. Kosher kush looks nice


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Great post thanks. Kosher kush looks nice


Who are you? 4 posts in a row and we don't know u


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Great post thanks. Kosher kush looks nice


Then get yourself some of 00 seeds Caramel Kush..... fuck DNA`s stupidly high prices, lol, but if you do pay out take a clone for me, lol


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Who are you? 4 posts in a row and we don't know u


I don't know u either. The fun of it all.


----------



## ovo (Sep 29, 2016)

breeders boutique advertises a special rate here on riu.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 29, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> I don't know u either. The fun of it all.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 29, 2016)

D


THE KONASSURE said:


> Then get yourself some of 00 seeds Caramel Kush..... fuck DNA`s stupidly high prices, lol, but if you do pay out take a clone for me, lol


dna genetics are a strong smoke every strain ive tried grew a couple.
tangie,24k gold,tangelope and 1 other jew cut i think.
only grew the tangie tangelope rest were in coffee shops.
my pals 24k gold all hermied in 1st wk of flip..


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 29, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> D
> 
> dna genetics are a strong smoke every strain ive tried grew a couple.
> tangie,24k gold,tangelope and 1 other jew cut i think.
> ...



I`ve got there chemdawg x 91 crypt og 

they were loads of money, like £40 or £60 for 6 regs, got 4 of them left, had one nice female and one runt female out of it 

I was hoping to get a male and cross it maybe make some more auto seeds for my outside grows 

smell was nice like chemdog + og kinda bready maybe more like GSC or chemdog you know more on that spicy naan bread kinda vibe over that fuel`y ak kinda taste 

funny how different some strains that used to seem almost the same can become once you get a pallet for them huh ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 29, 2016)

Happy days temps under 30

Keep living the dream weed nerds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U got urself a german don?
> Mines got a weird German irish accent going on.


Aye I've just gettin in from hers, am wired, mortal and moving ken in half an hour. Cracking night tho! Am fucking wrecked now mind. Todays going to hurt.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

yes mate just those seeds, not even sure if they are bagseeds or manufactured seeds lol, no labels or anything lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Waiting near an hour for a vendor to release my btcs so I can get my order in b4 12..first world problems lads


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Waiting near an hour for a vendor to release my btcs so I can get my order in b4 12..first world problems lads


waiting for the posty to deliver me drugs....first world problems lol

what ya ordering lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

500 xanax n some crescent vals with whatever is left.I've a great customer base for the xanax.students with anxiety are great customers n theyre actually pretty responsiblewith doses.I've one that buys 50 off me at a time for 100e n a few that buy [email protected] [email protected] 50e so win win especially at the prices I'm buying em for but the crescent are mine for when I've to venture out the house into town


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Tempted to buy some mdma off the irish vendor but I just can't bring myself to trust any irish vendor but @20 a gram I make 40e profit n they sell really fast


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

What u waiting on anyways?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What u waiting on anyways?


defcons,coke,speed,meth,5g grade hash and a Q of critical kush, oh and 20 2mg xanax, me mate is moving into his first place 2mora so planning a celebration lol fucking mummys boy lol 32 and just getting his 1st gaff, is a lovely lil cottage tho out the way.

i lasted near 3months behaving but oh well lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

So much for being off the stims haha atleast u didn't get any crack haha but let's see after some method how u are haha the very thought of all that gives me palpations but why speed when you've met. .is it speed paste or what n how much meth did u order..I'm a little jealous but mines to make money lol
Wtf was he doing staying at home so long for? Second I started working I'd to pay rent so was out the second I'd the money but in all fairness my mother will randomly drop dinners up for me haha


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 30, 2016)

This party sounds the one. Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Critical kush was one of the first strains I grew n didn't rate her 2 fondly but she yielded alright


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Classic rambo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Ur local tesco must thing ur a pastry chef at this stage


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah I've read the seroquel is good for coming down but the xans alone will sort u out..a few blues with the xans would be even sweeter for the whole day with some green..yummy.
U ever sell the seroquel to smack heads? Must be a market for it seeing as some ppl aparently get a buzz off it but I can't see it happening.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

What the fuck happened to ur 'i' key?


----------



## 1stblood...... (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What the fuck happened to ur 'i' key?


lmao i could lie and say it just broke lol

but really i was washing some gear up and a lil chuck fell in between the i key so i ripped the fucker off to get it.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd of done the same bro..ain't liked 'i' since it was used to represent imaginary numbers ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

got a whole cupboard full of duluxotine, naproxen n amitriptyline, any market for those these days ? cant say ive heard yous mention any of those names before tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Fuckin cunt still isn't online..imma miss the cutoff time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just ordered a new fan speed controller from amazon, cheeky cunts want almost twice the money for one that Ebay does ffs, luckily i get amazon credit for free so it aint cost me fuck all in reality, still annoying knowing ur paying thru the nose for it tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

What control did u get? My sms is still kicking ass but I've read a few reviews about a few wankered ones but mine is sweet as a nut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Gonna be Monday when I get the fuckin order in.


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 30, 2016)

I take a few dizzys and zolpidem to sleep after a big one. I've never tried Xanax tho.... Hmmm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Xanax hits u alot faster but I prefer blues, I find em alot more therapeutic n u don't have to redose as much but xanax are great of you've a panic attack. 
Got 400e worth of coins n with charges n everything I got 375 back ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What control did u get? My sms is still kicking ass but I've read a few reviews about a few wankered ones but mine is sweet as a nut


 just one of the variispeed plug types for the exhaust fan for veg tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> defcons,coke,speed,meth,5g grade hash and a Q of critical kush, oh and 20 2mg xanax, me mate is moving into his first place 2mora so planning a celebration lol fucking mummys boy lol 32 and just getting his 1st gaff, is a lovely lil cottage tho out the way.
> 
> i lasted near 3months behaving but oh well lol


jebus H hey zues on a bike lad. sounds like a canny evening ahead haha enjoy!

I've smashed a couple of dirty mcwrongalds burgers into me and am ready to go to war.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> defcons,coke,speed,meth,5g grade hash and a Q of critical kush, oh and 20 2mg xanax, me mate is moving into his first place 2mora so planning a celebration lol fucking mummys boy lol 32 and just getting his 1st gaff, is a lovely lil cottage tho out the way.
> 
> i lasted near 3months behaving but oh well lol


The red Y shaped defcons? I've had those and they are pretty strong


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> just one of the variispeed plug types for the exhaust fan for veg tent


Ive one of them as backup..bought it maybe a yr ago after I think Gary got it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive one of them as backup..bought it maybe a yr ago after I think Gary got it


Just needed one to slow fan down in veg tent as got a 4" rvk on a 60x60 tent n its a bit too much lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah they're definitely handy n those ones are as cheap as chips.with the fan I have I need it to be turned down the blue 6' yolk is a beast of a fan n was dirt cheap but I've seen the uk fan games gotten alot better,some propper fancy fans on sale now


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah they're definitely handy n those ones are as cheap as chips.with the fan I have I need it to be turned down the blue 6' yolk is a beast of a fan n was dirt cheap but I've seen the uk fan games gotten alot better,some propper fancy fans on sale now


I need to replace or upgrade all my fans, most of em are 2nd hand or years old, just trying to find that balance of decent flow rate whilst still keeping it quiet as poss lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

This is the one I got


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> This is the one I got


yeah i had one of those, had to get rid of it as too loud and took up too much space in cupboard etc, think IC3 had mine in the end


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

It's fairly silent with the fan speed controller.


Yay orders placed but I missed the 12pm deadline so won't be shipped till monday


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mad as a fart said:


> Anyone in or around Glasgow? Have chance of a few well grown plants.....


----------



## Mad as a fart (Sep 30, 2016)

THCBRAIN what wereyou looking for and where are you?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

Lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

Just fired up the barby glenlivet is flowing, love this Indian summer


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 30, 2016)

Mad as a fart said:


> THCBRAIN what wereyou looking for and where are you?


What you on about?


----------



## Bunduki (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If it's a good cut cull ur weakest n get em in there but be sure hes gor no bug problems first ..how far along are they are the SBR n are they fem or reg?.


I've had some Stardawg off him and it was a bloody great smoke, so I'm confident in the cut, I'm picking my 2 clones out of 40, the guy's I'm getting it off do it commercial and never have bad weed.

The SBR are 2 weeks from sprouting, guaranteed fem and look pretty strong, was thinking to do 6-8 so started 8 seeds and all 8 came up well.



oscaroscar said:


> I wouldn't dump anything until you've flowered it. A runt in veg can be a winner in flower


Yeah, but I'm doing em in an NFT tray and can't really fit 10 into it.

The guy I'm getting em off is a sound guy, but he's always busy as hell and isn't local to me, so I've pretty much got to grab em now or I might not be able to get any off him in time to start my next, specially since whatever I put in now should harvest around Christmas!

I'm going to go with it, not got room to get smart and keep the cuttings going or make one a mother plant right now, just see how it goes and hopefully have me a nice present


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank fuck I've em all potted up now 2 gg4,2 dbxl (5+6) and one either cheese suprise or cheese bukakke I suck at labeling


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm so totally fukked on this 11 week glue
Can't walk straight feel pissed, head like lemonade


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

You tried any of the nadurra glenlivets @zeddd ? Lovely but only available in duty free as far as I am aware. The 15 yr glenlivet matured in french casks is also banging. My neighbour opened up a whisky shop and recommended me this one. It'll be getting cracked open as soon as the yins are in bed...along with a glue joint i reckon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

DST said:


> You tried any of the nadurra glenlivets @zeddd ? Lovely but only available in duty free as far as I am aware. The 15 yr glenlivet matured in french casks is also banging. My neighbour opened up a whisky shop and recommended me this one. It'll be getting cracked open as soon as the yins are in bed...along with a glue joint i reckon.
> View attachment 3793690


looks like a good 1 @DST


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd pay a tenner to see the head on rambo right about now haha


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

Seems nice on the first gulp. Indeed a dry finish. Nae bad for such a young thing


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd pay a tenner to see the head on rambo right about now haha


Sounds a bit risque lax lol.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

DST said:


> You tried any of the nadurra glenlivets @zeddd ? Lovely but only available in duty free as far as I am aware. The 15 yr glenlivet matured in french casks is also banging. My neighbour opened up a whisky shop and recommended me this one. It'll be getting cracked open as soon as the yins are in bed...along with a glue joint i reckon.
> View attachment 3793690


Looks banging but I'm not familiar with the glen Spey, I'm on that glenlivet 15 French oak tonight very nice indeed, on special sainsburys


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2016)

First time trying and it's quite nice indeed. 15yr gl is banging. Still got a bottle with a few drams left in the cabinet. Need to stock up as it's nice to have a bit variety. Got to love the supermarket specials in the UK. They don't sell spirits in the Dutch ones. You have to go to a bottle store ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

@master grower send us an email man I've deleted urs


----------



## Biffothebear (Sep 30, 2016)

DST said:


> You tried any of the nadurra glenlivets @zeddd ? Lovely but only available in duty free as far as I am aware. The 15 yr glenlivet matured in french casks is also banging. My neighbour opened up a whisky shop and recommended me this one. It'll be getting cracked open as soon as the yins are in bed...along with a glue joint i reckon.
> View attachment 3793690


That whisky is good. Have you tried Oban?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

Where r unrambo intried.calling u the other nyt to.chew ur ear off.u must have a new number lol....ive been a naughty boy lol ive had 1 and im wavey as fuck haha.....hows the rest of.the gang? Hope.yoir still.goimg large don!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

And a goody bag off one of my fellow jock friemds...mans a diamond!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm so totally fukked on this 11 week glue
> Can't walk straight feel pissed, head like lemonade


And wake up still stoned lol its a beast aint she lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

Some a that real.glue glue 10/10 this one no infact 20/10 shits proper bangin....i still.prefer my disco.biscuit tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Where r unrambo intried.calling u the other nyt to.chew ur ear off.u must have a new number lol....ive been a naughty boy lol ive had 1 and im wavey as fuck haha.....hows the rest of.the gang? Hope.yoir still.goimg large don!


No wonder u can't type lol lucky cunt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Is there muvh difference taking her to the 11 weeks bizzle?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hahahaha ive only had 1 and im floating bro a few beers too tho haha
How are ya slipper all.good i hope? Still making em gush at the gussett


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

I've 500 on the way n 2 boxes of the crescent vals so I'm fuckin well pleased but the xanax are for sale only but ill probably have to sample it..for quality that is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeh man xanax are fookin mental lol tjey made me trip ontop of a silver nar shot was mad....amd with a few beers gawwwd damn


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Atleast now you've something to remind you you'd a great night cuz xanax wipe my mind the fuck out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is there muvh difference taking her to the 11 weeks bizzle?


Could tell ya but im guessimg it will take it to the next level most probs up yeilds too...this was taken around 9.1/2 weeks and its straight killa


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Atleast now you've something to remind you you'd a great night cuz xanax wipe my mind the fuck out


Ive onky had 1 and 3 beers and a line and i still feel cool as penguin piss
£2 ! Shot tho ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

U pay 2 quid per xanax? Ssshit those are irish prices haha I sling em at 10 for 30e,20 for 50e n 50 for 100 n I bout 500 for 30e.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U pay 2 quid per xanax? Ssshit those are irish prices haha I sling em at 10 for 30e,20 for 50e n 50 for 100 n I bout 500 for 30e.


Yeh it was easy to get i knew it was.pricey.but god.damn they good lol..

U still getting the mdma?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Nah it got harder n harder to get good mdma at a reasonable price without it being from the dam but if I see anything going I'll get 30 grams or something just to have...I've still ppl calling for it or asking when im sorting em some xanax n it's been nearly a month but they do go hand in hand


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh it was easy to get i knew it was.pricey.but god.damn they good lol..
> 
> U still getting the mdma?


Hulkbenzoboss is the one u want if ur after xanax, his press is sweet n he's super cheap..heck ur xanax are probably from him haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah it got harder n harder to get good mdma at a reasonable price without it being from the dam but if I see anything going I'll get 30 grams or something just to have...I've still ppl calling for it or asking when im sorting em some xanax n it's been nearly a month but they do go hand in hand


Meerkovo had the best mdma ive ever had the shit was crystal.clear man proper good shit just a bit pricey


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah that's the problem I only want it for resale n the last batch I got was crap but I still made my money off it but I want quality dammit haha he's supposed to have quality coke aswell


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

Meerkovo is the man mate...i know a local.lad who.can md u want me to hit him up for ya?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2016)

I prefer the pills to mdma crystal. I find it hard to dose the crystal. I've only had it a couple of times. Last time I got a bit off the DN I fucked the dose up and blew my head off. It was only twelve quid so I thought it'd be crap. I split it in three and it was a bit too much. I tested it and it came back as mdma


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Nah man ur grand unless he can do it a tenner a g hah..gonna keep my eye on the German vendors n see what's up...talking about it has me looking on alphabay as we speak haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Yolks have a really bad rep over here n they go for about 5e a pop n if I were to get em it'd be 220mg+ which ppl around here aren't use to so alot would double drop which isn't something I wanna deal with but mdma that's an easy 60 quid n u get the same lot coming back weekend after weekend.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2016)

Get the Punishers off drittewelle on dream market. They are expensive but man do they deliver lol 
Mine took three days from Germany


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2016)

Those Punishers are meant to be 250-280mg
No one else has had them that I know and I want someone else to feel the madness lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

How muvh are they per pill n what's the postage like? I'm on alphabay atm cuz I didn't really like the feel of dream after giving it a few months..downside to alphabay is I can see how many funds I've spent..over a fucking grand in the few months I've been on her


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

.2 of md bombed and your golden 3 hour later hit another .3 amd shits messy.lol...running yourself and cuddling fat birds its great.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Fuckin cunts I've about a tenner in coins I'll see if I can buy a yolk or 2 haha..ur both a bad influence ffs


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 30, 2016)

Are the dominoes still floatimg about? They were the bomb man the rolls.royce were good too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

DST said:


> You tried any of the nadurra glenlivets @zeddd ? Lovely but only available in duty free as far as I am aware. The 15 yr glenlivet matured in french casks is also banging. My neighbour opened up a whisky shop and recommended me this one. It'll be getting cracked open as soon as the yins are in bed...along with a glue joint i reckon.
> View attachment 3793690


1 of my favorites is, *ABERLOUR 15 YEAR OLD *


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2016)

Just seen those Punishers on ecstasydata and I thought I'd find out the mg. but they are in America and are copies. They are contaminated and look like crap. The skull hasn't got enough teeth and is a different shape. The real one is mine on the carpet. So I guess they can't be trusted any more.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning weed nerds, testers and empty heads

Today I will be product testing blue dream #1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Where r unrambo intried.calling u the other nyt to.chew ur ear off.u must have a new number lol....ive been a naughty boy lol ive had 1 and im wavey as fuck haha.....hows the rest of.the gang? Hope.yoir still.goimg large don!


Large?! XXXL all the way man. Been pretty good barring Thursdays blip. New bird is a match for me which is terrifyingly fun. You all good man?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Aww dude I once dated a bird that was as mad as me...didn't end well man shit so now my missus doesn't do any drugs n I'm happy..someone needs to be responsible haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 1, 2016)

Morning all


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Aww dude I once dated a bird that was as mad as me...didn't end well man shit so now my missus doesn't do any drugs n I'm happy..someone needs to be responsible haha


There are all fuckin mad


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't SPAM bird seed on this thread bandit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Medi, I'll rape ur fucking mother u donkey raping shit eater


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Medi, I'll rape ur fucking mother u donkey raping shit eater


Before your latest spell in rehab you were last seen dropping E's with your bird


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Cool story bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't feed the trolls man haha. 

I did the whole her sober, me not for ten years man. Almost feels like I've been trying to be someone I'm not for those 10. she likes a line but doesn't smoke weed or do owt else.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

I know but he's just so fuckin irritating n his mam was asking to be rammed.
Fair Nuff but not u gotta share ur drugs...does she know u grow?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Aye She does. Her ex is in the sniff racket she's not arsed.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Ah so ur the lad shell take home to see mammy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Haha aye clean cut kid like me.... Take her Ma flowers n drink with her dad while complaining about them both. Sounds canny actually. Never wanted to be round my ex's fam. Right PITA'S


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

My gfs dad's a cop but he's fuckin cool tbh.her sister is even a cop,she drives squad cars n took us out for a drink one night..fuck me she drove like a fuckin mad man but propper cool covered in tattoos n all.


----------



## makka (Oct 1, 2016)

now then lads hows all?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey makka u cunt.u still growing at ur bros attic? What u got going atm?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Large?! XXXL all the way man. Been pretty good barring Thursdays blip. New bird is a match for me which is terrifyingly fun. You all good man?


Yeh im sweet man still feel.fucked aftwr 2 xans tho they knocked me right the fuck out lol...been real.busy with work n shit too


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

U got a job bizzle? What's going on there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh im sweet man still feel.fucked aftwr 2 xans tho they knocked me right the fuck out lol...been real.busy with work n shit too


I could murder a couple but I doubt the ze German will be down with me being sloppy. On the gin and ipa just now. She's away to powder her nose. I'm supposed to be playing poop but I think I'm going to get caned and just bash balls about.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

RIP blue dream #1

What a let down, don't even think i'm high, lets hope it's a creeper for my patients sake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Lmao playing pool......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Ur sick don


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone else here think the bandit is a virgin?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Jesus christ dude virgin joke are a little childish for a "man" of your age aren't they? You angry cuz I raped ur mother? Bitch loved me slapping my cock off her lips doing helicopter noises as me cock went up n down her cock hungry lips


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 1, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Anyone else here think the bandit is a virgin?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

The spidey senses are tingling weed nerds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Right that's it he's on ignore


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Right that's it he's on ignore


Its taken you this long? lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

The lads a virgin or he's going out with a cop
Even you aren't that stupid rimmer


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 1, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3794527


Shitcunt is a fantastic swear word. One of my top five lol
That book is a gold mine of filth.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could murder a couple but I doubt the ze German will be down with me being sloppy. On the gin and ipa just now. She's away to powder her nose. I'm supposed to be playing poop but I think I'm going to get caned and just bash balls about.


Il send u a couple if ya want chief give u a mellow night lol.....all day ive been thinking its friday lmfao them xans are radio


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U got a job bizzle? What's going on there


Yeh man looks good for court n shit dont it plus having no grow dont pay shit mans got a family too feed man.....im working on it but its just finding the right place theb getting the dough to pay for it is a struggle especially thos time a year......do u think a bank would do me a loan for cultivation hahah


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Holy shit you've stopped growing again? Did u get caught again or something?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks to u fuckers last night I went n took a gander at the mdma market n saw some lad selling 28g for like 180e from Germany with great feedback so once I've a few bits sold n what not I'll have to take the dive n get my mdma sales pitch spruced up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

So far Ive got 'mdmazing' for me buzz word to get em gawking then slap em with a "want fit chicks to suck ur cock even though u can't get it up? Well buy some of my viagra to go with ur md to top it off n worried about the dreaded comedown. .I've just the thing for the morning..xanax lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll call it the rambo pack haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man looks good for court n shit dont it plus having no grow dont pay shit mans got a family too feed man.....im working on it but its just finding the right place theb getting the dough to pay for it is a struggle especially thos time a year......do u think a bank would do me a loan for cultivation hahah


Again??? Lol nah just taking a break bro.....oi them xans arw fookin mad ive been thinking its friday till about an hour ago lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Good haha I just thought it odd that you'd take it down after getting all them sassy cuts..fair fucks man n yeah 2mg is even a strong dose for no tolerance especially with booze that's why imma take 1mg when they land cuz I'll wanna remember the vals


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 1, 2016)

Lol il never forget the buzz of pills and xnas i was proper trippin lol....they good u not as out of it like vals...but time juat dissapears and so does memory .....on a mix of plenty of drugs tho they pretty good lol.....i aint been this fucked in long time


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 1, 2016)

Just repotted a glue and bunged it in flower. Hopefully I'll get to try it this time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 1, 2016)

My last grow temps were well over not to mention the tent collapsed so I didn't taste the glue at her best but I didn't really like her..she's got a good high but flavour wasn't on point but this run I'll have a propper try


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 1, 2016)

Is the glue popular strain ? I've seen you can buy the seed but from elev8 in America. Do you think they would arrive safely ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Mates birds just phoned balling her eyed out saying she can't reach her gadgie. Thinking he's tapped off with some tart. Left ze German half seen to and went looking for him only to bray the dafty put his pit. 25£ taxi fare round trip. And I've still not had me oats. Sick as fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi drivers just telt me I smell like pussy lmao


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Morning weed nerds
Back on the blue cheese, I won't be smoking the blue dream #1 again, fucking disgusting, maybe a hint of amnesia, it didn't help not having enough air flow over the canopy, but what a let down, only managed 3 joints and started getting a headache


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

The Death Star fully operational
28 
45 humidity

We're on easy street for 6 months weed nerds


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2016)

Howdy all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Howdy all


U sleep at all after your victory?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just bought another 10 seeds for another multi strain grow
Just about to test the dinafem og kush weed nerds, grows and looks like an og, solid plant with small dense nugs, easy trim, only problem is it smells more like blue cheese


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 2, 2016)

A decent smoke, a bit harsher than blue cheese, but in a good way, feel like a beer now
A keeper for the time being until I test the vaderog

Party on weed nerds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2016)

Duuuude the infiltrator is on primewire...woot woot


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 2, 2016)

Can anyone answer my question please ? Just for piece of mind


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2016)

The gg4 we are on about is the clone only from America. ..doubt any1 here has grown a gorilla glue bean.
I've never had seeds go missing so no worries there..


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 2, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Can anyone answer my question please ? Just for piece of mind


Doesn't matter, unless you can find another vendor for their seeds, they only ship to US states that have legal medical weed.

Good seedbanks use stealth packaging, you can pay for higher stealth/guaranteed delivery from some, there're UK seedbanks if you can find something you want there which reduces the chances since no customs.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 2, 2016)

lots of gg4 hybrids and im sure many are pumping out bx's and fems as we ponder


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 2, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Can anyone answer my question please ? Just for piece of mind


nah it`s crap from some hermi seeds don`t grow it 

get something good instead


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 2, 2016)

Evening men, I'm all moved in the new gaff, the grow cellar is looking good, my fooking back is in half !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 2, 2016)

....& my gg passed  , on a good note, I'm stuffed,sucked & stoned


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U sleep at all after your victory?


Not much was hangin earlier


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 3, 2016)

Morning weed nerds

Going to try and sober myself up during the day for a while, what a load of shit the Hso bird seed seem to be, maybe a good blue dream pheno to be found, but I got suckered by the other lines. Decent enough plants to grow, but the bud is what matters in this game and I'm getting no flavours or smell from them so far, going to have to jar it up for a cure.
You could put it down to grower error but the shiitty big budda blue cheese pheno tastes and smells exactly like blue cheese. Wouldn't be so bad, but I've got a room full of the shit for next round and 3 female seeds C99 pheno's to at least keep me interested. On a positive not I've got another 10 seeds of supposed elite strains arriving this week for the round after.

If this game was easy everybody would be playing, onwards and upwards weed nerds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 3, 2016)

Jesus lads the uk fairy is on the ball!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

I can't be fucking arsed to go to work tonight so I ain't!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm there now and loving every effin second of it....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

I feel a cheeky DN order coming on. keep ya cheeky nandos lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

I think I'll have an E tonight. Just to get my body clock right for work tomorrow night lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 3, 2016)

Should be getting my xanax in 3 days if the fairies keeps up the good work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

I could fucking murder a xany or 2. fuck it orders going in. wonder how rambo is after the sesh, could well be still going the arsenal he had.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Oct 3, 2016)

mail


----------



## 1stblood...... (Oct 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could fucking murder a xany or 2. fuck it orders going in. wonder how rambo is after the sesh, could well be still going the arsenal he had.


3day jobby was pretty mashed lol that meth is pretty cool like a super clean speed buzz, the defcons i didnt rate till i double dropped with 3 xannies then i was caned!

the coke got washed of course lol hash was lovely and critical mass not too sad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

3 days eh. doubling on defcons and 3 xannies eh. nicely done geez...

always intrigues me the meth but I've seen them posters man, not once and all that haha.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> 3day jobby was pretty mashed lol that meth is pretty cool like a super clean speed buzz, the defcons i didnt rate till i double dropped with 3 xannies then i was caned!
> 
> the coke got washed of course lol hash was lovely and critical mass not too sad.


Was it the red Y shaped defcons with a tiny nl on them? I've had those and thought they were pretty good. 
Sounds like a nice session lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 3 days eh. doubling on defcons and 3 xannies eh. nicely done geez...
> 
> always intrigues me the meth but I've seen them posters man, not once and all that haha.


Yeah I've thought about trying meth too but the before and after pictures put me off. I know what I'm like so I don't go anywhere near it. 
It turns fit birds into toothless hags in two months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2016)

aye that's exactly what I thought. I'm too pretty to be fucking myself up on meth lmao.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Oct 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Was it the red Y shaped defcons with a tiny nl on them? I've had those and thought they were pretty good.
> Sounds like a nice session lol


they where the same ones you posted up, me mate loved em but my very first defcon was when the darknet all started and it was amazing spose i was just expecting the same, when i necked 2 with 3 zannies tho then i was mingled lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 3, 2016)

Ugh god dammit I really can't wait for my xan to land.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

I did ring in sick and I've jinxed myself. I've got a terrible dose of fizzy gravy ffs 
I ain't had a sickie in years and this happens ffs 
I was gonna have Defcon too but I doubt it'll stay in my body long enough to have an effect.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 3, 2016)

Ate up that pill!


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sisters a cop, dads a cop
The bandit even gets to put the siren on when he's picking his orders up from the post office


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ate up that pill!


My guts have settled down a bit so I've done half a blue and silver redbull about twenty minutes ago so I'm have a joint of Pakistani Black on the downstairs bog which has become a bit of a ritual lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah you always seem to mention that bog when ur on pills lol is it propper paki black? I hate the really oily gak one


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

It's not the type that smells of diesel like the old soapbar used to. 
It's a bit spicey and a real sedative high. 
Not as sedative as the two blues I've just done with the rest of that redbull though lol 
I'm just rolling another black joint. 
I hope I don't do a Pringles like usual lol. I've set a 4am alarm to tell me to go to bed. Let's jope I listen to it


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2016)

Just necked a full defcon. 
When will I learn ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

Hahaha u legend man haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Lmao we do love a midweek wreck us lot. Well played Oscar. 

I've had an eviction notice for my old place. Guy was subbing it to me and they've twigged. Off to meet the bloke in an hour. This is going to be super fun.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

Jesus don ur having no luck man..u need a smoke to cheer u up man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lmao we do love a midweek wreck us lot. Well played Oscar.
> 
> I've had an eviction notice for my old place. Guy was subbing it to me and they've twigged. Off to meet the bloke in an hour. This is going to be super fun.


good luck with that shit eh Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

I cant actually remember last time I had an uneventful month. Heads up my arse with it. It might not be that bad. Depends what they can prove.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

What they can prove lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

Almost out of soil n nutes, thinking of going with coco next.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Apparently he's had the gloves on with them previous and the manager of the repairs team gas hoyed the boot in. Guys chatting about they'll not drop it and take us both to magistrates.

I'm off for first orders. Heads battered with it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I cant actually remember last time I had an uneventful month. Heads up my arse with it. It might not be that bad. Depends what they can prove.


Certainly understand that mate. My fucking heads been done in with this shit for at least 12 fucking months now, but on it fukn goes. I wish I had cash to buy a packet of happy pills about now. Fukn blows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

When life gives you lemons. Drink Gin.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> When life gives you lemons. Drink Gin.


Cost too much at the moment. Tanks literally been on zero for a while


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

I hear ya man, sucks the big one. wish I could offer some sage advice or help but I'm on the bones of me arse.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I hear ya man, sucks the big one. wish I could offer some sage advice or help but I'm on the bones of me arse.


shit man I know you are struggling too, glad im nae the only one then again I definitely dont wish this shit on anyone. hopefully that fucking circle is making its way the other direction for the both of us mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

only solace is knowing that somewhere out there there's folk a lot worse off.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Think we have all had a taste of it this year in here, from me no being able to grow for nearly a year to all ur hassles all the way thru to all the lads that got busted etc, hopefully things will start smoothing out for everyone soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

anus horriblis the queen called it. fucking pain in the arse to you and me lad.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only solace is knowing that somewhere out there there's folk a lot worse off.


Aye seen quite alot of that in my travels. only reason my head not completely done in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

love to meet those unfortunate sods. put em out their fucking misery!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2016)

Things can always get worse. You could be walking down the street thinking things can't get any worse and then a Jack Russell come running towards you and chews your goose eggs off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

trying not to think about things getting worse ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

You know shits gonna hit the fan when you say that


Don Gin and Ton said:


> trying not to think about things getting worse ffs.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You know shits gonna hit the fan when you say that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2016)

Engineers Dream. Day 33 Flores


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

U use ur own soil don't you? Ur shits always bang tidy man


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2016)

A mix of my own compost, amended soil and some shop bought. Don't have a big enough greenhouse/garden to make enough compost.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

Well you've got it down by the looks of it


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2016)

Cheers lad, sometimes it works.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

Riddle me this, riddle me that

Why do we not have any of the elite clones the pollen chucker is using or any keeper pheno's on the thread, can the testers not clone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You know shits gonna hit the fan when you say that


Shit hit the ceiling fan and came back down man haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2016)

what happened to you DGT?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2016)

Aww shit don dude...the one time you could legitimately use a blue lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


See the size of the rear sprocket, specialist gear that one


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2016)

Met a bloke once he had been on holiday got pissed up and dived into the pool at midnight, there was no water, he was in a wheelchair drinking from a straw, poor lad
There's always folks worse off


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what happened to you DGT?


Not another fucking tester
These lads don't sound like they can feed themselves, let alone their plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what happened to you DGT?


Life pet. Lurch from one thing to the next. Rolling with the punches etc etc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Aww shit don dude...the one time you could legitimately use a blue lol


Nah need my head screwed on at the mo. Keep all the plates spinning


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

The clone bandit wants the golden ticket


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Not another fucking tester
> These lads don't sound like they can feed themselves, let alone their plants


Least I'm not on ignore and a social leper you fuckwit. Still sucks to be you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Riddle me this, riddle me that
> 
> Why do we not have any of the elite clones the pollen chucker is using or any keeper pheno's on the thread, can the testers not clone?


They do they just don't want to share them with you fucktard.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Least I'm not on ignore and a social leper you fuckwit. Still sucks to be you.


I'm living the dream the Don, never been busted on RIU


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2016)

Aye dreaming alright. Fuckin Lala land you man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 4, 2016)

Got straight outed in front of everybody as a crank smack head who shits himself and goes squealing when he thinks it might come on top though.

Little bitch.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Got straight outed in front of everybody as a crank smack head who shits himself and goes squealing when he thinks it might come on top though.
> 
> Little bitch.


Respect the turtle, strong


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2016)

i have to log off to understand


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2016)

If you put medicropper and abe supercro on ignore this space is golden


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Respect the turtle, strong


I need 3-4 different browsers on the go at once just to jump in and throw a back hand.

Lol, it's a fucking joke.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I need 3-4 different browsers on the go at once just to jump in and throw a back hand.
> 
> Lol, it's a fucking joke.


Eye up weed nerds

Wait till mainliners back to wreck yorky again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 4, 2016)

The word is "rek" Terry, as in the term "you got rekt".

Just like you did as Mainliner, Bradburry, Primabudda and now as this sock puppet Medicropper07.


You need more brain cells than you've got to rek me kid, as was proven when you got outed in front of everybody. lol


----------



## limonene (Oct 4, 2016)

Gorilla glue 4


----------



## limonene (Oct 4, 2016)

Ghettos disco biscuit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2016)

classy shots. nicely finished limo man


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2016)

My owls turned up today with a couple extra. A yellow Nintendo and a black domino. I'm getting a nice collection together now. I need to get some more test kits. 
I might get the bottles instead of the single use ones


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> Gorilla glue 4View attachment 3797121 View attachment 3797122 View attachment 3797123


Looking on point head grower, could do with a smoke report, the glue is best at 9 weeks


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 5, 2016)

Those pills look sweet...u should take one of each tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2016)

don't think you need a kit mate I can see the chunks of MD from here.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Those pills look sweet...u should take one of each tonight


I would love to but I've just told work I'm coming in tonight. Anyway I'm trying to keep my binges monthly. I only decided that yesterday lol
I wonder how long that will last though. The Mrs only has to go to bed before 11:30 and I'm at it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't think you need a kit mate I can see the chunks of MD from here.


What were the owls like when you did them?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 5, 2016)

You've been on about the owls for ages man, I'd give u 3 days max b4 you're hooting about ur living room in the canoe


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks for all the answers.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

Going to product test the headband07 weed nerds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> What were the owls like when you did them?


Banging. Mind you'll no doubt have developed a tolerance by now. Yorkie had some links to lab tests bouncing at 250 mark. That's enough for any seasoned vet. Break it in Hal and hold on tight style haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2016)

those pills look like the Flintstones Vitamins I used to take as a little girl. There was Pebbles, BamBam, Dino, Fred, Wilma and her husband. Dino was my favorite, he was purple and grape flavor. What do those pills do? They look delicious.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those pills look like the Flintstones Vitamins I used to take as a little girl. There was Pebbles, BamBam, Dino, Fred, Wilma and her husband. Dino was my favorite, he was purple and grape flavor. What do those pills do? They look delicious.


They make you ecstatic and row canoes around your living room with people that aren't there. They also make vending machines appear from nowhere and dogs plus give you dinosaur hands.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2016)

wow. sounds funky.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> My owls turned up today with a couple extra. A yellow Nintendo and a black domino. I'm getting a nice collection together now. I need to get some more test kits.
> I might get the bottles instead of the single use onesView attachment 3797443


Looks like you've ripped the space invaders out of an 80 s arcade


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> thanks for all the answers.


No probs now fuk off


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 5, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Going to product test the headband07 weed nerds



anygood ? breeder ? 

Just paid out for my 1st 1000w cob chip, I`m feeling like a weed nerd today, lol 

Lets see when it shows up if I can find 4 good 50v drivers for it, and a huge block of ally cheap or free.....


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> anygood ? breeder ?
> 
> Just paid out for my 1st 1000w cob chip, I`m feeling like a weed nerd today, lol
> 
> Lets see when it shows up if I can find 4 good 50v drivers for it, and a huge block of ally cheap or free.....


Hso headband707, a freebie, got the RP sour kush coming, pretty shit, something fucked up in the grow the final week, can't have 6 pheno's that have no smell, the only one that was any good was the big budda blue cheese and I took that a week earlier

Don't fancy the led's myself and its weed nerd day every day


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 5, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Hso headband707, a freebie, got the RP sour kush coming, pretty shit, something fucked up in the grow the final week, can't have 6 pheno's that have no smell, the only one that was any good was the big budda blue cheese and I took that a week earlier
> 
> Don't fancy the led's myself and its weed nerd day every day



Some short flowering strains have a narrow peak window for max taste/smell, OG kush seems to give that trait to most of it`s crosses seen it in OG`s and chemdawgs myself, they react really fast to aspirin compared to other strains, probably connected to the fast flowering times I`d guess

Better luck on the Sour kush

I like induction lamps but more glass to brake, I can hack together 600w to 2000w of led for what a 1k hid set up would cost me and get less problems but hps`s are nice if your used to using them it can be costly to try other stuff.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

Going to try the medicropper pineapple now
Hso pineapple skunk


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream. Day 33 Flores
> View attachment 3796887



Wow, do you mean Day 33 of a flowering light schedule? That's amazing! I've never seen a strain that was that far along in flower development after only 33 days. She will have a lot of time left to pack on more bud. Do you know the ripening time?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Wow, do you mean Day 33 of a flowering light schedule? That's amazing! I've never seen a strain that was that far along in flower development after only 33 days. She will have a lot of time left to pack on more bud. Do you know the ripening time?


Yes. Day 33 of being on 12/12. I ran 20 of these from seed to select a pheno for pollination for f4s. This one I managed to snap the whole plant in 2 (Don Gin taught me all about drunken HST) so I cloned the top and this is the first run in flower. It was one off the nicest of the original 20 as well The other's all went 8 to 9 weeks. With this being vegged outside it quickly went into flower as well. But I was quite surprised at how advanced she is. Hoping for some lovely sickly sweet smoke.


----------



## limonene (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3797771


Very pretty. What is it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2016)

Back at work ffs. Nights suck throbbers


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2016)

Celler nearly done, babies in tomorrow, opted for Goldstars rather than tubes


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Yes. Day 33 of being on 12/12. I ran 20 of these from seed to select a pheno for pollination for f4s. This one I managed to snap the whole plant in 2 (Don Gin taught me all about drunken HST) so I cloned the top and this is the first run in flower. It was one off the nicest of the original 20 as well The other's all went 8 to 9 weeks. With this being vegged outside it quickly went into flower as well. But I was quite surprised at how advanced she is. Hoping for some lovely sickly sweet smoke.


Looking really nice! I would guess from the looks of the foliage that she is close to 50/50 and will be ripe in 9-10 weeks. And those colas will be huge.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

Lights look a bit close baz


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Looking really nice! I would guess from the looks of the foliage that she is close to 50/50 and will be ripe in 9-10 weeks. And those colas will be huge.


Very much a hybrid girl for sure. I was originally thinking 10 but we shall see.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 5, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Lights look a bit close baz



Yeah close for 600`s for sure unless you got some seriously strong indica`s or Ice


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2016)

there positiond for spread & max coverage


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 5, 2016)

Morning weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 6, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Looking really nice! I would guess from the looks of the foliage that she is close to 50/50 and will be ripe in 9-10 weeks. And those colas will be huge.


It's a christmas tree, we're all about canopy management these days


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 6, 2016)

No fecking post again today...not a happy camper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> It's a christmas tree, we're all about canopy management these days


he grows vert you bellend. just fuck off into whatever hole you crawled out of will ya.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2016)

Email mg


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Very much a hybrid girl for sure. I was originally thinking 10 but we shall see.


Can you reveg her and fairy a cut or two, unrooted even?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll have the golden ticket


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2016)

Just viewed a flat, kid had a homemade hubbly bubbly on the bedside next to a flat pint of beer. Classy as fuck lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just got some of the new beans soaking weed nerds

Sour kush aka headband
Original amnesia
Black berry og
Lsd
Holy grail kush
Blue dream #4
Blue cheese
Pineapple Express
Northern lights #5 haze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2016)

for the fuck it, the why not of it rambo. same as rest of us.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2016)

Will keep ya posted Kat


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he grows vert you bellend. just fuck off into whatever hole you crawled out of will ya.


Decent growers would see the plant has been managed to grow in a vertical set up, canopy management being essential (as it always has been regardless) Dear oh dear.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 6, 2016)

A pair of these elastic support nets with hooks arrived today , just tried one in tent , marvellous things , why didn't I get em sooner ! .hope your all good tonight


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> A pair of these elastic support nets with hooks arrived today , just tried one in tent , marvellous things , why didn't I get em sooner ! .hope your all good tonight


I had those when I had a tent. I used two layers and they saved a lot of aggro. They are way better than fucking about with bamboo. Bamboo stakes are a right health hazard. If you bend down to pick a leaf or whatever up you get poked in the face/eye with the fuckers. 
I'm into tomato cages at the moment. At least you can move those. That's the only draw back with nets. You can't move anything and you have to crop all of it at the same time because once one plant has been chopped the rest goes baggy


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2016)

I've done myself a few times with bamboo sticks. Luckily the ones I use for the mobile vertical plants are about 6 foot odd. Here's a sideways shot of my so called Xmas tree. Flat ass Xmas tree imo. Some people just can't help opening their mouths and saying stupid shit.
I have 5 or 6 canes in this plant. All branches are pulled forward or back and tied to the canes in a straight line (or as straight as possible). This line has a slight curve which you can see in the buds sticking out on the left side. But hey, what the fuk do I know about canopy management.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 6, 2016)

Yoyo 

Hows it going today UK ? everyone still loving this indian summer ? 

So been looking around for a pad, was going to put up with London and London rent for another year or so but really considering somewhere else 

anyone recommend anywhere where I can rent a nice detached house cheap and get a lazy-spa and such set up for the summer ? I mean I work 3 nights a week in London but have a place to stay here, I want somewhere to chill 2 to 6 days a week, somewhere with a nice local stoner community would be pretty cool 

Was looking around Luton way`s but if I`m in the town its a shit hole if I`m away from the town I may as well be anywhere else......................... what`s it like where you are ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 6, 2016)

Got these to go into water today for the epic multi strain grow 

Thc bomb
Lemon skunk
Nyc diesel
G13 x blueberry headband
Sage n sour
Amnesia lemon
Blue dream #5
Lemon og kush
Strawberry amnesia
Critical super silver haze

Go large or go home weed nerds


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2016)

Is mr sunshine back from vacay, he's a fine lad.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2016)

Last couple of days for voting if you can be arsed......

http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-2-breeders-boutique.922652/page-2

http://rollitup.org/t/voting-thread-1-breeders-boutique.922651/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Great day to be buying some sterling


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Fairy only brought one of my sweets today..still waiting on Hulkedbenzoboss but it's tracked so I'm not worried about it not turning up.his stealths 2 good.


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3798877 A pair of these elastic support nets with hooks arrived today , just tried one in tent , marvellous things , why didn't I get em sooner ! .hope your all good tonight


I'm using one of them now they're pretty good my tent is full with a fairly even canopy


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Is mr sunshine back from vacay, he's a fine lad.


He's had his wings clipped
The lad won't be fucking about with SECURITY again


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3798877 A pair of these elastic support nets with hooks arrived today , just tried one in tent , marvellous things , why didn't I get em sooner ! .hope your all good tonight


I'm a convert mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Vals work..had half a mg xanax n it was handy for town so atleast now I know lol the crescent vals are delicious! Had one n super chill but my fuckin oz is already gone maybe a bud or 2 to get me through the weekend but I needed the fuckin money


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 7, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Got these to go into water today for my next mouldy & totally shit multi strain grow
> 
> Thc bomb
> Lemon skunk
> ...


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2016)

vals work lmao. See that's the ethic dealers lack these days, any professional will road test their stock before punting it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Fixed it for ya


I recognise that face


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> vals work lmao. See that's the ethic dealers lack these days, any professional will road test their stock before punting it.


I basically advertise my own product when I'm shit faced.
Lads every1 always says vals n beer but we just got a new kitten n lads the gfs fucking raging,straight away the kittens fuckin loving me following me around n everything haha that's literally all 4 pets that have taken a liking of me from the get go lol


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> the crescent vals are delicious!


Interesting, they adding flavouring to them now...I have never tasted a nice pill in my puff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2016)

who could resist the lure of them slippers. cute fluff ball man.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

U can actually get banana flavour clonazepam haha
I like the taste of blues man,leave em melt in me gob but xanax taste rank man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who could resist the lure of them slippers. cute fluff ball man.


I gave in once it was a rescued cat n not another 600+ quid on a fuckin cat.
She fuckin knows I'm a sucker for pets man


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U can actually get banana flavour clonazepam haha
> I like the taste of blues man,leave em melt in me gob but xanax taste rank man


that's just wrong. I guess they start em young on the uppers and downers these days.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Only way to guarantee u don't raise a pussy.

Man I forgot how strong the blues are lol fucking snug as a bug with a mother fuckin fluff ball on top of me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2016)

i've had the banana flavoured ones, canny buzz. my sniff man has just told me he's doing 3 for a ton now as he's bought in bulk. so much for the straight and narrow, more like fat slugs haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Sounds like a mate if he's passing the savings onto you


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 7, 2016)

whats everyone smoking tonight then?? 
i have some lovely blueberry kush


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Blue cheese


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Never stop thinking weed nerds
Lollypop at day 10 and 21 if you can be bothered


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Blueberry kush is for queers


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 7, 2016)

Tangelope, lovely stuff. My own whatever-the-fuck-it-is on it's last days, started flushing, yeah it's messy but first go, SCROG when this is done


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Where did all your leafs go? 
Flushings for queers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Worst try at scrog ive seen lol
Nect time lollypop and train her like a choo choo train


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

But once buds nevertheless


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 7, 2016)

Defoliation FTW, I started off bad, ended up too long in veg letting plant recover from nutrient burn, got too big, so I had to supercrop a fair bit of it (hence the weirdly shaped colas) and I took out most of the leaves in the middle to let light get to the bottom, even the very bottom little nuggets are dense and full of trichomes.

Edit. Nope, you misunderstand mate. This wasn't a SCROG, this is my first grow, I got given 2 seedlings from a mate, killed one, saved the other barely and nursed her to this.

NEXT grow is going to be a SCROG, I came here and couple other forums and read a bunch of advice from people who know wtf they're doing  I have my SCROG mats ready to assemble, a 424 NFT tray, 8 Sugar Black Rose seedlings and 2 Star Dawg cuttings ready to go in


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Defoliation FTW, I started off bad, ended up too long in veg letting plant recover from nutrient burn, got too big, so I had to supercrop a fair bit of it (hence the weirdly shaped colas) and I took out most of the leaves in the middle to let light get to the bottom, even the very bottom little nuggets are dense and full of trichomes.


Defoliation, lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

No man defoliation does nothing good for the plant..it needs it's leaves to fucking flourish...defoliation is as bad as flushing...u need to read up more bud.
Look up lollypoppin n u can thank me later..ur flooring all the normal moods just look about n think to yourself how a plant can produce delicious nugs when ur mutilating it's energy panals?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Ah sorry about that..if u don't wanna use nets some heavy training does the bob n you'll still be able to move em about


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 7, 2016)

I did read up mate, and the majority of people who've actually tried it said it worked. I could have lollipopped it and cut away all that low bud, but instead I defoliated carefully, idea is to take the fan leaves that are shading bud sites off so the bud sites develop properly. Don't take the bottom or outside fan leaves and it's got plenty still to photosynthesize, as all the lower leaves are getting more light now.

I tested that and supercropping, both of which worked pretty well IMO, figured it's my first plant, I might as well use it to learn more, right now I've been freezing my bloody nuts off for the last 4 nights with the front door and windows open trying to get the temp down below 15 degrees to see if what I read about low night temps inducing colour changes in some strains.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah sorry about that..if u don't wanna use nets some heavy training does the bob n you'll still be able to move em about


All cash croppers use trellis bandit, this time next year the lad could be a weed nerd


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Where's head grower?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 7, 2016)

Here's my babies waiting to go in, they're ready really, started them too early but I'd been told to expect 4 weeks from seed to ready and those 8 Sugar Black Rose are only 3 weeks old. Not sure on the 2 Star Dawg cuttings on the left with the thinner leaves , they were off a friend of a friend but they're ready too.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Here's my babies waiting to go in, they're ready really, started them too early but I'd been told to expect 4 weeks from seed to ready and those 8 Sugar Black Rose are only 3 weeks old. Not sure on the 2 Star Dawg cuttings on the left with the thinner leavesView attachment 3799224 , they were off a friend of a friend but they're ready too.


Original clone only star dawg is meant to be a yielder and you'd have been better off starting in dirt


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Defoliation FTW, I started off bad, ended up too long in veg letting plant recover from nutrient burn, got too big, so I had to supercrop a fair bit of it (hence the weirdly shaped colas) and I took out most of the leaves in the middle to let light get to the bottom, even the very bottom little nuggets are dense and full of trichomes.
> 
> Edit. Nope, you misunderstand mate. This wasn't a SCROG, this is my first grow, I got given 2 seedlings from a mate, killed one, saved the other barely and nursed her to this.
> 
> NEXT grow is going to be a SCROG, I came here and couple other forums and read a bunch of advice from people who know wtf they're doing  I have my SCROG mats ready to assemble, a 424 NFT tray, 8 Sugar Black Rose seedlings and 2 Star Dawg cuttings ready to go in


Are all your plants going on the same nft tray? It's not the best idea to put plants that require different feed levels on the same tray. Also differing flower times can be a problem too. Some could be ready for ripen and others still may need boost. It's a mine field really. If you're doing multiple plants in NFT they should really be clones from the same mother.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 7, 2016)

Im not smoking tonight.....juat drinking buds and snorting coke lool....im a naughty boy on pay days hahaha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 7, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> idea is to take the fan leaves that are shading bud sites off so the bud sites develop properly.


The idea is a forum myth and a complete crock of shit.
Bud size and development has fuck all to do with light intensity and penetration.

Bud size and development is a direct result of auxin (hormone) distribution within the plant, an auxin called "Indole-3-Acetic Acid" (IAA) to be exact.

The auxin IAA is mostly produced in the apical (main) tip and decreases exponentially further down the plant, exactly why the main cola is bigger than the rest and exactly why the SCROG technique works like it does.



The SCROG technique enables the plant to have an even distribution of IAA across the canopy of the plant with nothing under the screen making all the buds the same size.

The Lollipopping technique does a similar job (although not as efficient) by removing the smaller bud sites that will end up as popcorn anyway and thus concentrating the auxin IAA into the upper/main cola and buds.




These are facts that we've known about since the 70's, when plant auxins were first discovered.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Im not smoking tonight.....juat drinking buds and snorting coke lool....im a naughty boy on pay days hahaha


Nice one, I'm on day 2 of no booze, twitchy for one but mashed on glue


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

A few beer for mesel and some glue. First Saturday off in a while too


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Nice one, I'm on day 2 of no booze, twitchy for one but mashed on glue


Off the booze for 2 days outta choice?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Off the booze for 2 days outta choice?


Yes but need more than a few days, I've been restituting gin and got addicted to the super clean buzz you get from turning 2 bottles of tanquary into 1 by and chucking the shite.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

Sounds like hard work to me..


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2016)

Same effort as making coffee, the end result is better


----------



## zeddd (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyway lol fuk off talking about booze ....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Anyway lol fuk off talking about booze ....


Aye bad idea lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

Been looking at portable vapes, you can get that grasshopper vape pen now I think, it looks the job, either that or I know a lad with a pax 2 and he reckons ther the job


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

The firefly 2 looks the job but would rather something more discrete


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

Balls to the lot of ya. I'm at fucking work ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

My m8 ordered 20 off the triple monkeys? U seen them Oscar?, I ain't been on the dn in ages


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8 ordered 20 off the triple monkeys? U seen them Oscar?, I ain't been on the dn in ages


Am I an E expert now? Lol
Are they the See No Evil, Hear No Evil ect ones in gold? I've seen them but not tried them. 
I'm giving those Orange Owls a try this weekend probably.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Am I an E expert now? Lol
> Are they the See No Evil, Hear No Evil ect ones in gold? I've seen them but not tried them.
> I'm giving those Orange Owls a try this weekend probably.


Aye funny that's what he said. The see no evil hear no evil shit lol, ill be on them when they come


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 7, 2016)

Lab tested @ 240mg those monkey pills MG.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye funny that's what he said. The see no evil hear no evil shit lol, ill be on them when they come


I think it's written on them. Three different pills. All monkeys. One covering its eyes another it's mouth and one its ears. That's if it's the ones I've seen. 
I've only just started on the DN so I got a bit like a kid in a sweet shop lol
I've got a nice little collection started of a few different ones. I'm going to stop buying them until I've eaten the ones I've got. Which the way I've been going at them will be in a couple of weeks lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lab tested @ 240mg those monkey pills MG.


Did you try those owls mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lab tested @ 240mg those monkey pills MG.


Sound fucking good then...I'll be on to let youse know lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I think it's written on them. Three different pills. All monkeys. One covering its eyes another it's mouth and one its ears. That's if it's the ones I've seen.
> I've only just started on the DN so I got a bit like a kid in a sweet shop lol
> I've got a nice little collection started of a few different ones. I'm going to stop buying them until I've eaten the ones I've got. Which the way I've been going at them will be in a couple of weeks lol


3 different pill sounds a bit fucked up tbh, well see


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Did you try those owls mate?


Not personally, I'll probably be saving myself for the Altern-8 do in Leeds next month (you should come mate, we'll have a blast).
But I had a few pals have some off me the other night, they did a half each and I got a selfie of all 3 of them messy 6 hours later.

Better than the Silver Bars and they straight piss all over those Blue Facebooks was the consensus.

On inspection I thought those Blue Facebooks were repressed from bits of old pills myself.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not personally, I'll probably be saving myself for the Altern-8 do in Leeds next month (you should come mate, we'll have a blast).
> But I had a few pals have some off me the other night, they did a half each and I got a selfie of all 3 of them messy 6 hours later.
> 
> Better than the Silver Bars and they straight piss all over those Blue Facebooks was the consensus.
> ...


I quite liked those blue facebooks. I still haven't had anything stronger than those Punishers though. 
I saw copies of those on ecstacydata. They looked like shit too. Dirty lumps in them and no teeth on the skull and they were contaminated.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2016)

Are there tickets left? I do fancy going. I'll have to hope it's not on one of the weekends I have my mum. She has dementia and I care for her to give my step dad a break because she can be very hard work and it's very frustrating but it's worse for her I guess


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Nice one, I'm on day 2 of no booze, twitchy for one but mashed on glue


Yeh man a beer makes me.sleep.like a baby not tonight tho haha....maybe a couple of xannies are needed


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Are all your plants going on the same nft tray? It's not the best idea to put plants that require different feed levels on the same tray. Also differing flower times can be a problem too. Some could be ready for ripen and others still may need boost. It's a mine field really. If you're doing multiple plants in NFT they should really be clones from the same mother.


The SBR are, they should be ready 2-3 weeks before the Stardawg so I'm going to do the 2 clones in my DWC bucket. The SBR are pretty uniform so that should be ok, I didn't have anywhere to get clones when I ordered the seeds or any facilities to start a mother.

I was talking about it tonight though, mate reckons a mother would do fine in my DWC with just a couple T5's, that sounds a lot less more money and effort than I was thinking


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Just woke up haha was asleep for half 8 last night.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 7, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The idea is a forum myth and a complete crock of shit.
> Bud size and development has fuck all to do with light intensity and penetration.
> 
> Bud size and development is a direct result of auxin (hormone) distribution within the plant, an auxin called "Indole-3-Acetic Acid" (IAA) to be exact.
> ...


So look at what you state are the facts here:-

IAA distribution affects bud development.

SCROG distributes IAA evenly across the canopy.

So you know yourself that the plant can change where it distributes IAA in reaction to stimulus. Yet you don't think light and air flow, two of the most important stimulus for a plant will affect how it distributes IAA?

I've seen other people's larf, who didn't defoliate, I see the buds at the very bottom of my plant and there's a pretty big difference.

Have you tested it yourself or seen anyone run a reliable test?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 7, 2016)

Science has already tested and proven his method.
Defoliation is just fucking silly and completely unnecessary unless said leaf is damaged.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah it's Stoner Saturday 

Wake and bake weed nerds


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

Defoliation is for arguments, botany is for growers


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Blueberry kush is for queers


I must be kinda inclined then because it tastes excellent


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm just got some dinafem deep cheese seedlings anyone tried these? Supposed cheese x cheese can't be that bad right?


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 8, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Blue cheese


Ain't smoked a good blue cheese in a while, buddah?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a banging blue cheese but I can't be arsed with popped some beans n hoping for a killer so until some nice mates get a nice cut I'm happy.

Morning exercise don't so just having a spliff n 2 crescent DELICIOUS


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> I must be kinda inclined then because it tastes excellent


Any pics mate?


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 8, 2016)

Dont no who the breder is 
was a cut from a friend of a friend worth keeping round my grow room tho.


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Any pics mate?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 8, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Ain't smoked a good blue cheese in a while, buddah?


Yeah big budda, it's a decent smoke, wasn't a yielder, so I binned it


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

Morning ppl, babysitting today, its a hard life lol...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Awww he's happy to fuck...great when the pets are well behaved...after your whole cat piss in on everything fiasco lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

So much for rationing the blues..I've had 5 since this morning


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Awww he's happy to fuck...great when the pets are well behaved...after your whole cat piss in on everything fiasco lol


yeah first time ive ever met the dog and ive got him for 5hrs lol, quite luckily though my missus n kids have met the dog before lol, already got him his own bowls/toys/treats etc for when he is here as likely gonna be having him a few days a week to help a mate out etc

lot nicer having a dog in the house than cats by far, kinda makes me wanna hurry up n get into a house so i can eventually get one lol, missus wants a Staffy n i want a Spaniel lol

EDIT: also on your original note he has just tried pissing on a cushion that smells of cats lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

Dont think he is used to being run properly whilst out on a walk, just asked for a cuddle and passed out lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah first time ive ever met the dog and ive got him for 5hrs lol, quite luckily though my missus n kids have met the dog before lol, already got him his own bowls/toys/treats etc for when he is here as likely gonna be having him a few days a week to help a mate out etc
> 
> lot nicer having a dog in the house than cats by far, kinda makes me wanna hurry up n get into a house so i can eventually get one lol, missus wants a Staffy n i want a Spaniel lol
> 
> EDIT: also on your original note he has just tried pissing on a cushion that smells of cats lol


He's just marking shit. .is he neutered?
Aww man dogs hands down that breed is the perfect companion.get a rottie since you've a young one but staffies are also great around kids.one breed I'd disagree with is huskies..no where near as domesticated as well as out known breeds


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 8, 2016)

I've got a fourteen year old westie that i call the ornament because he doesn't move unless you move him. 
When he goes I want a Basset. I've wanted one since I was a kid.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's just marking shit. .is he neutered?
> Aww man dogs hands down that breed is the perfect companion.get a rottie since you've a young one but staffies are also great around kids.one breed I'd disagree with is huskies..no where near as domesticated as well as out known breeds


Huskies ain't that bad. It's alaskan malamutes that are right fuckers. They are not very domesticated. I've a mate that does sled dog racing with malamutes and one of his has bitten me twice. Once quite bad I've still got the scar from where it got infected ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Nah man rottweilers ..they look scary as shit but once you own one they are literally the most goofy dog you ever own.amazing with kids,smaller animals like cats and what not amd one you know how to handle a confident strong breed they're just big puppies but you gotta socialise the fuckers non stop n u gotta keep up ur training with em cuz they are quite cheeky at times


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Huskies ain't that bad. It's alaskan malamutes that are right fuckers. They are not very domesticated. I've a mate that does sled dog racing with malamutes and one of his has bitten me twice. Once quite bad I've still got the scar from where it got infected ffs


Your not even meant to have a husky off the lead man they'll fucking bolt to fuck n they've a nasty prey drive


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Malamutes are fucking beasts man..they get bigger than rotties..far 2 wild for me I'd get a Caucasian mountain dog before one of them


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Is it even possible to pop one blue?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's just marking shit. .is he neutered?
> Aww man dogs hands down that breed is the perfect companion.get a rottie since you've a young one but staffies are also great around kids.one breed I'd disagree with is huskies..no where near as domesticated as well as out known breeds


No he hasnt been done by the sound of it lol

Also with Huskies i find it depends totally on the individual dog etc, my cousins husky I used to babysit below was completely soft and loving with children but would go for any cat/dog etc it came across, specially cats/birds n small shit etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Exactly dude not a dog for off the lead lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> So you know yourself that the plant can change where it distributes IAA in reaction to stimulus. Yet you don't think light and air flow, two of the most important stimulus for a plant will affect how it distributes IAA?
> 
> I've seen other people's larf, who didn't defoliate, I see the buds at the very bottom of my plant and there's a pretty big difference.
> 
> Have you tested it yourself or seen anyone run a reliable test?


Air flow is not an important stimulus for plants at all. Co2 concentrations in air yes, air flow no (correct feed ratios and PH with enough light are THE most important)



Light WILL affect how the plant distributes IAA, but only if you MOVE the source of light (it's why plants bend towards the light if far off above/centre)

As before IAA is mostly produced in the apical tip of the plant, the apical tip grows directly towards the light source.

If you move the light source to the sides of the plant evenly then you will change the distribution of IAA to the sides of the plant rather than the main stem tip thus making the side branches/buds act like main branches/buds and giving a better yeild and better development of side branches/buds.
This is the reason why the 'bare vertical bulb' technique works like it does, by manipulating the distribution of IAA by changing the position of the light source.

If you leave your light source directly above the plant and have it shine down on the plants main stem/apical tip and defoliate, all you have done is deprive your plant of leaves it needs to capture said light and have reduced its photosynthesis abilitys, you've done fuck all to manipulate IAA distibution because the plant is the same shape but more importantly the light source is in the same place it was before.

If you want to manipulate the distribution of IAA then you need to either.....

A) Change the shape of the plant so there is no main stem/apical tip in which to concentrate IAA production (SCROG).

Or.....

B) Change the position of the light source evenly to the sides of plant so that IAA production is moved to the sides of the plant thus making side buds develop potentially as big as the main/apical tip bud (vertically hung bulbs).


You comparing your defoliated plants to somebody elses non defoliated plants with a different environment is anecdotal and it doesn't stand the scientific test.
That is the major problem with forums, too much speculation and anecdotes.




Yes I've tested this myself, my last grow shown here was using the 'bare vertical bulb' technique and I was growing main buds the size of 4 pint cartons of milk and 3L bottles of cooking oil.


Yes I know of people doing reliable tests.......

Charles Darwin in 1881.
Peter Boysen-Jensen in 1913.
Frits Went in 1926.

And......

Kenneth V. Thimann PhD was the first man to isolate and determine the chemical structure of IAA and was the worlds leading authority on plant hormones since he wrote the book on the subject called 'Phytohormones' in 1937.

So my mistake, we've known the auxin facts since Thimann's work in the 30's, not the 70's!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 8, 2016)

Oscar.

Yes mate there are tickets left, £15 plus booking fee.

Go to the www.skiddle.com website and type Rejuvenation into the search bar and the gig advert should come up, can pay with paypal, debit.

It's on Saturday 12th November (9:00pm - 5:00am) at Beaver Works warehouse in Leeds.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 8, 2016)

Whats going on with the cheez,was the most reliable strain up here for years now its been crossed and is shit wont get u stoned.
Theres also been a lot of bud floating round here sprayed wit h sugar/flour water all through floweing so its hidden,u get a half joints worth but weighs a gram.
Got the purple done outdoors its dried and went fukin black never seen it as dark.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

An ex-gf of mine had 2 Japanese akitas that her entire family including her were shit scared of, dogs used to back ppl into corners n shit for fun n just stare at em with that "move and ill rip your face off" look lol, not one of em had any clue on how to handle a dog let alone something as feisty as an akita, tried it with me n i booted the cunt across the kitchen, me n the 2 dogs were best friends in about 20mins from meeting em n were actually well behaved intelligent dogs when you didnt just let em walk all over you etc

but again, you literally couldnt take them near anything smaller than a horse or they would go into hhunting mode an wanna tear it to pieces


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That is the major problem with forums, too much speculation and anecdotes.
> 
> 
> Yes I know of people doing reliable tests.......
> ...


You're totally right that comparing plants in different environments is not scientific, proper testing needs to be done, preferably a side-by-side with 2 clones in identical setups. Ideally, people would have already done that and published the results. But every thread I've found trying to test it gets to about 20-30 pages of people insulting each other until the tester gives up and stops posting shit  If you can find one that actually finished and published please link me!

The hypothesis is that removing leaves to allow light through to the bottom of the plant stimulates an increase in the growth of lower buds.

Not a single one of those scientists or yourself (that they or you have published to my knowledge) has tested that hypothesis.
So no then, you haven't tested this yourself and you don't know of anyone who's done reliable tests on Defloliation. None of the research I can find on Auxin's disproves it or even tests it.

The major problem with forums is people being unwilling to speculate, test and observe, or even accept that one of their beliefs may be wrong. I, on the other hand, am perfectly willing to admit I can be, if you can provide sufficient proof.

I did think of something reading the research on Auxins too...


7) *Abscission* (shedding of leaves):


Growing leaves & fruits produce a lot of auxin which is transported to the stem and this retards senescence (aging of leaves) and abscission.
Shorter days of fall, drought, or the lack of nutrient causes less production of auxin and this begins senescence.
A "senescence factor" stimulates cells to form ethylene which produces cellulase (an enzyme that breaks down cellulose) and pectinase.
These enzymes digest the middle lamella.

Here's another theory. According to the research done by the scientists you named, growing leaves produce a lot of auxin. Now Defoliation obviously causes your plant to grow new leaves, since you've stripped a lot off. Perhaps rather than the light, the plant is being forced to grow new leaves at the bottom and that localized auxin production boosts the buds nearby.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 8, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Yoyo
> 
> Hows it going today UK ? everyone still loving this indian summer ?
> 
> ...


Considered Southend?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got a fourteen year old westie that i call the ornament because he doesn't move unless you move him.
> When he goes I want a Basset. I've wanted one since I was a kid.


Lots of health problems with their eyes n ears but heck what pedagree doesn't have those kinda issues.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Considered Southend?


tbh thats turning into as much of shithole these days as any other seaside town


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

All I got is 'theory,' get a few books on botany as already stated n learn the scientific proven methods.

Let me simplify it for u. Consider the leafs the solar panals so without leafs what you gonna do with all that needed clorophills..for u know clorophills give that bitch some enengrr literally Google basic botany that u should of known from school.were actually being super polite but most growers will literally laugh at you..just like flushing. You ever hear of clorophills? Light hits that shit n the clorophills are all like yo let's keep some of this energy n use some to breathe up that horrible relationship with H20 so the oxygen hits the beaten trail( via the stomatas) n the H is saved for later so yeah picking thos leaves just fucks/stuns everything.
Ppl laugh at this shit cuz it's common to fuck this is how photosynthesis happens blood


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Also removing the means for the plant to absorb more light just sounds silly man.those popcorn buds could be stacking the upper buds not to mention the lower half's maturing slower


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Fucking mate was hospitalised last night by some bell end we'll sort after he sues the titty wank..then his transits being filled up with sugar then I'll pull him out the car n ram a poker up his sneaky fucking cock hungry arse. And I'm sending drugs to that cunts family hope n calling it in...fucking cunts jumping ppl.how fucking cowardly is that shite


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

The problem is, I can't find any proven scientific methods specifically for cannabis and in general botany, I have found quite a few articles and studies showing _selective_ defoliation to be effective in improving fruit quality. I'm not talking taking all the fan leaves off, my method was crouch at the bottom of my plant, look up, and where I couldn't see light shining through leaves I plucked inward-growing leaves from around midway up the plant until I did.

Let me say here, I've read a bunch of threads on this and there's a lot said by both sides that's complete crap, so it's hard to figure out what's right. I want to bang my head against a fucking wall reading some of them, or reach through my screen and bang some other fucker's head against one!

Nobody has shown me proof it doesn't work, nobody has shown me proof it does work.

None of the scientific studies I can find are conclusive, in some plants it's beneficial in others it's harmful (although not very).

Hopefully I can run a proper test myself at some point, all I know for certain right now is that in my limited experience seeing other people's grows, I've not seen lower bud as good as mine, that my friend who's grown for himself for 15 years says he hasn't seen it as good, and a commercial grower who's sold me some of the best weed I've had is also impressed. Although he says it'll be great for personal smoke but not for sale, 'people see little buds and just think it's shit' was what he said.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> The problem is, I can't find any proven scientific methods specifically for cannabis and in general botany, I have found quite a few articles and studies showing _selective_ defoliation to be effective in improving fruit quality. I'm not talking taking all the fan leaves off, my method was crouch at the bottom of my plant, look up, and where I couldn't see light shining through leaves I plucked inward-growing leaves from around midway up the plant until I did.
> 
> Let me say here, I've read a bunch of threads on this and there's a lot said by both sides that's complete crap, so it's hard to figure out what's right. I want to bang my head against a fucking wall reading some of them, or reach through my screen and bang some other fucker's head against one!
> 
> ...


Canopy management


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Your problem is ur reading up cannabis related into but all you want is botany..far less hocus pokus on that. Millions of threads systematically making shit of all ur above statements.
Have you got any peer reviewed papers to back you ur noob claims?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Your problem is ur reading up cannabis related into but all you want is botany..far less hocus pokus on that. Millions of threads systematically making shit of all ur above statements.
> Have you got any peer reviewed papers to back you ur noob claims?


Ok.
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00288233.1959.10418027

http://www.jstor.org/stable/2260433?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents

http://www.jstor.org/stable/2388403?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents

http://www.ajevonline.org/content/57/4/397.short


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 8, 2016)

This noobs depressing me, he makes the dazzler look like a comedian


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 8, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Considered Southend?


actually no thought that would be out of my budget but the train links would be good due to the airport right ? 

What kinda price is rent on a 2 bed flat or 2/3 bed house round there ?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> actually no thought that would be out of my budget but the train links would be good due to the airport right ?
> 
> What kinda price is rent on a 2 bed flat or 2/3 bed house round there ?


I remember reading about a guy who worked out it was cheaper to lease a flat in Barcelona and commute to London than live there, and he actually did...
I'd check prices just in case you could squeeze that.  Legal to grow over there, cannabis clubs...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> You're totally right that comparing plants in different environments is not scientific, proper testing needs to be done, preferably a side-by-side with 2 clones in identical setups. Ideally, people would have already done that and published the results. But every thread I've found trying to test it gets to about 20-30 pages of people insulting each other until the tester gives up and stops posting shit  If you can find one that actually finished and published please link me!
> 
> The hypothesis is that removing leaves to allow light through to the bottom of the plant stimulates an increase in the growth of lower buds.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should not guess what you don't know


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Erm a link u shard doesn't really show any evidence here's a snippet *****

The effects of three levels of defoliation at four stages of development on leaf production, reproduction probability, fruit production and survival of an understorey palm, Astrocaryum mexicanum here's what it looks like




, were studied from 1978 to 1981. (2) Three portions of the crown were factorized with the partial defoliation treatments. (3) Completely defoliated juvenile and immature palms produced significantly fewer leaves than control plants. In mature palms, the removal of the oldest portions of the crown increased leaf production by 30%. (4) Complete defoliation and the removal of two-thirds of the oldest leaves had the effect of reducing leaf abscission in all stages, except for seedlings. (5) Defoliation had a significant effect on reproduction during all years, except 1978. Completely defoliated palms had a lower probability of reproduction and produced no fruits for three years. The removal of a small proportion of the oldest tissue significantly increased fruit production. Defoliations greater than 33% of the total number of leaves reduced the reproductive capacity of palms, except when the oldest tissue was removed. (6) The survival of totally defoliated juvenile and immature individuals was 50% less than that of undefoliated plants. The survival of mature individuals was not significantly affected by the defoliation.

And the final link ur taking about mother is fucking grapes u ding song. Anyone with a basic understanding of what's going on knows ur a tool


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> All I got is 'theory,' get a few books on botany as already stated n learn the scientific proven methods.
> 
> Let me simplify it for u. Consider the leafs the solar panals so without leafs what you gonna do with all that needed clorophills..for u know clorophills give that bitch some enengrr literally Google basic botany that u should of known from school.were actually being super polite but most growers will literally laugh at you..just like flushing. You ever hear of clorophills? Light hits that shit n the clorophills are all like yo let's keep some of this energy n use some to breathe up that horrible relationship with H20 so the oxygen hits the beaten trail( via the stomatas) n the H is saved for later so yeah picking thos leaves just fucks/stuns everything.
> Ppl laugh at this shit cuz it's common to fuck this is how photosynthesis happens blood


First class botany essay


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I remember reading about a guy who worked out it was cheaper to lease a flat in Barcelona and commute to London than live there, and he actually did...
> I'd check prices just in case you could squeeze that.  Legal to grow over there, cannabis clubs...


saying that I have got 2 rent free flats in spain, Malaga would be the easier one to fly too, but I get stress traveling sometimes effects me bad mostly I`m ok 

I did look at moving to spain but would just save up and buy something in the sticks or the Hills, My Dad`s parents were from spain


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

Seriously this is not the place for noob shit. Yorkie has just told you he grows massive buds why don't you ask him how rather than bend our eyes and patience with your pathetic understanding of basic botany, no one cares and you are being very boring so we may have to ask you to jog on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> First class botany essay


You try n dumb it down more for him..he's a fucking liberty...best the lads down the hydro shop love that lad


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You try n dumb it down more for him..he's a fucking liberty...best the lads down the hydro shop love that lad


Lol
Abstract: A total of 21 bacterial isolates (Azotobacter sp., 10 and fluorescent Pseudomonas sp., 11) were isolated from different rhizospheric soils in the vicinity of Aligarh city and characterized as per standard methods. These isolates were further tested for the production of indole acetic acid (IAA) in a medium with 0, 1, 2 and 5 mg/ml of tryptophan. A low amount (2.68-10.80 mg/ml) of IAA production was recorded by Azotobacter strains without tryptophan addition. Seven Azotobacter isolates showed high level (7.3 to 32.8 mg/ml) production of IAA at 5 mg/ml of tryptophan while at 1 and 2 mg/ml the production was in the range of 1.47 to 11.88 and 5.99 to 24.8 mg/ml, respectively. Production of IAA in fluorescent Pseudomonas isolates increased with an increase in tryptophan concentration from 1 to 5 mg/ml in the majority of isolates. In the presence of 5mg/ ml of tryptophan, 5 isolates of Pseudomonas produced high levels (41.0 to 53.2 mg/ml) of IAA while 6 other isolates produced IAA in the range of 23.4 to 36.2 mg/ml. Production of IAA was further confirmed by extraction of crude IAA from 3 isolates of Azotobacter (Azs1, Azs6 and Azs9 ) and three isolates of Pseudomonas (Ps1, Ps4 and Ps7) and subsequent TLC analysis. A specific spot from the extracted IAA preparation was found corresponding with the standard spot of IAA with same Rf value. Pseudomonas isolates (Ps1, Ps4 and Ps7) showed inhibitory effects on the growth of root elongation of Sesbania aculeata and Vigna radiata at all concentrations of tryptophan compared to the control. However, the isolates of Azotobacter (Azs1, Azs6 and Azs9) demonstrated stimulatory effects on both plants. Increasing the concentration of tryptophan from 1 mg/ml to 5 mg/ml resulted in decreased growth in both S. aculeata and V. radiata. On a comparative basis isolate Azs9 was most promising in promoting plant growth. On the other hand, high concentration of exogenous tryptophan could exhibit toxic effects on plant growth n shit


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

Back on the whisky what's everyone dropping tonight?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol
> Abstract: A total of 21 bacterial isolates (Azotobacter sp., 10 and fluorescent Pseudomonas sp., 11) were isolated from different rhizospheric soils in the vicinity of Aligarh city and characterized as per standard methods. These isolates were further tested for the production of indole acetic acid (IAA) in a medium with 0, 1, 2 and 5 mg/ml of tryptophan. A low amount (2.68-10.80 mg/ml) of IAA production was recorded by Azotobacter strains without tryptophan addition. Seven Azotobacter isolates showed high level (7.3 to 32.8 mg/ml) production of IAA at 5 mg/ml of tryptophan while at 1 and 2 mg/ml the production was in the range of 1.47 to 11.88 and 5.99 to 24.8 mg/ml, respectively. Production of IAA in fluorescent Pseudomonas isolates increased with an increase in tryptophan concentration from 1 to 5 mg/ml in the majority of isolates. In the presence of 5mg/ ml of tryptophan, 5 isolates of Pseudomonas produced high levels (41.0 to 53.2 mg/ml) of IAA while 6 other isolates produced IAA in the range of 23.4 to 36.2 mg/ml. Production of IAA was further confirmed by extraction of crude IAA from 3 isolates of Azotobacter (Azs1, Azs6 and Azs9 ) and three isolates of Pseudomonas (Ps1, Ps4 and Ps7) and subsequent TLC analysis. A specific spot from the extracted IAA preparation was found corresponding with the standard spot of IAA with same Rf value. Pseudomonas isolates (Ps1, Ps4 and Ps7) showed inhibitory effects on the growth of root elongation of Sesbania aculeata and Vigna radiata at all concentrations of tryptophan compared to the control. However, the isolates of Azotobacter (Azs1, Azs6 and Azs9) demonstrated stimulatory effects on both plants. Increasing the concentration of tryptophan from 1 mg/ml to 5 mg/ml resulted in decreased growth in both S. aculeata and V. radiata. On a comparative basis isolate Azs9 was most promising in promoting plant growth. On the other hand, high concentration of exogenous tryptophan could exhibit toxic effects on plant growth n shit


Ahhhhhhhh......it's all becoming clear now


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

That was a short dry spell Z lol. Just dodgy brownies for me


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Ahhhhhhhh......it's all becoming clear now


I didn't even read it at first


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> That was a short dry spell Z lol. Just dodgy brownies for me


Withdrawing lol so stepping down doing it like a pro


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

40mg of crescent last of the sample xanax n 2 zopiclone lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Ahhhhhhhh......it's all becoming clear now


I'm actually gonna look into that abstract later..looks pretty interesting


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

All I can say is, you can't beat experience


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm actually gonna look into that abstract later..looks pretty interesting


Behave ....u must be on drugs m8 !


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

Leave the cunts alone in flower below 73 f and chill


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh & Z, those nets are wonderful for tents !, £10 each on fleabay


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Behave ....u must be on drugs m8 !


Yes I am but I love reading that shit wasted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Well the topic was about cannabis u twat lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

And one of you're sources was a fucking tree!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

I smashed a brand new £499 glass table yesterday , putting the cunting thing together , it had bolts with a washer then a carbon type washer then glass top , just over hand tight & it shatters like a windscreen !!! I shit me knickers & my Mrs started to cry lol , we went back to shop & told em it was fucked in box , argued for 40 mins, but got a new table lol. & yes , I put it together v carefully


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Behave ....u must be on drugs m8 !





Bunduki said:


> You asked for peer-reviewed papers, you didn't say I had to explain em to you. Yeah, the studies aren't on weed. That's because nobody I can find has done actual fucking studies on this in weed. Have you? Do you know anyone who has?
> 
> Fucking scientists are testing if this shit works on other plants, yet you KNOW it doesn't automatically, right. You fucking retarded cunt, if you don't remember any more of biology than you managed of English maybe you should shut the fuck up about peer-reviewed papers you can't bloody understand and leave actually discussing cannabis to the grown ups.


meltdown?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I smashed a brand new £499 glass table yesterday , putting the cunting thing together , it had bolts with a washer then a carbon type washer then glass top , just over hand tight & it shatters like a windscreen !!! I shit me knickers & my Mrs started to cry lol , we went back to shop & told em it was fucked in box , argued for 40 mins, but got a new table lol. & yes , I put it together v carefully


Is the glass table for scat?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

I know, I know, it's all about fucking palm trees, grapes, I even read one on fucking cress... There aren't any on weed. On weed there's a bunch of people saying different things. On general botany there's a bunch of studies showing it helps in some plants, in some amounts, hinders in other plants or if you do it too much.

Thing is, you can grow great weed in a bunch of different ways and conditions and even different strains do better in different ways of growing. If you're training your plant right you shouldn't have all that low bud in the first place, if you're growing outside the sun has a lot better penetration than most lights so you might not need to do it as much, maybe under a Gavitas or Dimlux you'd get enough light not to need it...

There's a lot of variables, I will try to get a couple clones going side-by-side and stick a grow log up but it won't be until after Christmas at least.

I'm no expert or even an amateur where scat is concerned but if the first table shattered I wouldn't fucking sit on the second.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Is the glass table for scat?


Lmao ,you're not the first person to ask that unbelievably ! ,2 mates thought I'd been shaging on it , they said "make sure ya Mrs doesn't go back to shop with a mouth full of glass " ...never crossed my mind, Mrs said it's too dodgy Anyways .


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I know, I know, it's all about fucking palm trees, grapes, I even read one on fucking cress... There aren't any on weed. On weed there's a bunch of people saying different things. On general botany there's a bunch of studies showing it helps in some plants, in some amounts, hinders in other plants or if you do it too much.
> 
> Thing is, you can grow great weed in a bunch of different ways and conditions and even different strains do better in different ways of growing. If you're training your plant right you shouldn't have all that low bud in the first place, if you're growing outside the sun has a lot better penetration than most lights so you might not need to do it as much, maybe under a Gavitas or Dimlux you'd get enough light not to need it...
> 
> ...


What! We gotta wait til after crimbo for your results?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry mate, no spare cash or room atm, honestly I'd be doing 20 fucking different types of grows testing shit if I could, like Yorkie said there's too much bullshit and anecdotal evidence around. I'm just not convinced this particular thing is bullshit myself, actual scientists wouldn't be testing it on other plants if the theory didn't hold a little credence. Maybe when I do the untrimmed plant will turn out shitloads better, then you can all laugh at me and I'll be happy I know for sure 
Maybe it won't and...you'll probably call bullshit, but I'll still know


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

I respect ur last comment there.if the evidence backs it up why not follow.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

Might pay you to look into whether its been done with Hops since they are so closely related to weed etc


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Might pay you to look into whether its been done with Hops since they are so closely related to weed etc


Ok so this isn't defoliation as we're talking about it but...http://thehopyard.com/sheep-on-a-hop-yard/ They use sheep to defoliate their hop plants!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Ok so this isn't defoliation as we're talking about it but...http://thehopyard.com/sheep-on-a-hop-yard/ They use sheep to defoliate their hop plants!


In kent where ive got family they let their goats n pigs roam around in the hop fields to do the same thing


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 8, 2016)

I wonder what the bacon would be like if you let pigs lollipop weed plants. *drool*


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 8, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I wonder what the bacon would be like if you let pigs lollipop weed plants. *drool*


Very similar to bacon I would think.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 8, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> actually no thought that would be out of my budget but the train links would be good due to the airport right ?
> 
> What kinda price is rent on a 2 bed flat or 2/3 bed house round there ?


2 bed flat approx £700 a month.

Train to London is easy enough.

Head shop selling seeds and a community of growers/tokers...and a beach


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 8, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not personally, I'll probably be saving myself for the Altern-8 do in Leeds next month (you should come mate, we'll have a blast).
> But I had a few pals have some off me the other night, they did a half each and I got a selfie of all 3 of them messy 6 hours later.
> 
> Better than the Silver Bars and they straight piss all over those Blue Facebooks was the consensus.
> ...


Man, there's a name I haven't heard of in many a moon, Altern-8....takes me back

Didn't know they were still going!

I'm in Leeds myself for a gig next month but it's very different to Altern-8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone selling like aircooled hood? I've the same one wince my first grow n was the cheapest by far so was thinking raptor or something with a great footprint


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Awww he's happy to fuck...great when the pets are well behaved...after your whole cat piss in on everything fiasco lol


Must be nice, dog pissed on my laptop. 

It's fucked


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> tbh thats turning into as much of shithole these days as any other seaside town


I dont disagree, or live there, but I like the vibe there.

Whenever I go for a drink there I'm glad I did.

Has a Bohemian feel to it that is fairly unique to that area. 

As you travel east (north of Thames) from London it's over priced shithole,barking, followed by over priced shithole, Grays, until you get to around Leigh where the area starts to have a bit of character)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2016)

So no cunt wants to give a the top of the line aircooled hoods aye? All you cunts be hitting the DE spec whivh ur shit n parabolic so sling a brother a slick air cooled hood..something with a footprint so wide we'd think it's bigfoot


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I dont disagree, or live there, but I like the vibe there.
> 
> Whenever I go for a drink there I'm glad I did.
> 
> ...


So im guessing by your area knowledge you arent too far from me etc, but yeah, love a pint at Old Leigh but no interest in anywhere else in the area, most of it has declined so rapidly over the years with building developments and new roads its now just an extension of the shitty outer london areas, i.e. tilbury/basildon/romford/southend etc all just look like barking/ilford etc did 20 years ago

Also south of the river isnt much different these days either lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> 2 bed flat approx £700 a month.
> 
> Train to London is easy enough.
> 
> Head shop selling seeds and a community of growers/tokers...and a beach


May be a year or 2 ago, now 2 bedrooms are upto £8-900, mate was looking at renting a place just to grow in a few weeks back down there


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone selling like aircooled hood? I've the same one wince my first grow n was the cheapest by far so was thinking raptor or something with a great footprint


4x4 RoofQube with aircooled 600HPS any good for ya? mate was gonna replace/swap it with a 1m tent n LED if he could find one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2016)

No need for the tent but what's the brand of the hood? I want something like a raptor then I'll throw my old hood in my veg tent n rock a 400wh in there


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> No need for the tent but what's the brand of the hood? I want something like a raptor then I'll throw my old hood in my veg tent n rock a 400wh in there


just a cheapo Black Orchid one, but he dont wanna split it all, wants rid of the whole setup together etc


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 9, 2016)

My Goldstars have a good spread m8, £60 each I paid , got a good air tight seal, I'm using em without glass now because I'm in a Celler & it's nice & cool


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So im guessing by your area knowledge you arent too far from me etc, but yeah, love a pint at Old Leigh but no interest in anywhere else in the area, most of it has declined so rapidly over the years with building developments and new roads its now just an extension of the shitty outer london areas, i.e. tilbury/basildon/romford/southend etc all just look like barking/ilford etc did 20 years ago
> 
> Also south of the river isnt much different these days either lol


To be perfectly honest, and don't wish to offend a native, I'm not a fan of the area.

I do quite like Southend but it's all relative. I quite like the place compared to Grays...but I'd rather live in the lake district or the highlands of Scotland, compared to these places Southend is a scar on the face of humanity.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> May be a year or 2 ago, now 2 bedrooms are upto £8-900, mate was looking at renting a place just to grow in a few weeks back down there


but then you're obviously not the biggest fan of the area either lol

I did a quick search on rightmove to get that price as I didn't know it off the top of my head.

It's more than possible the filter was set from 'low to high' and that the price isn't typical for the area, I've no reason to doubt your knowledge.

I'm quite well travelled on these isles, I wish I knew the south west better, seems beautiful, but so far I've not really been to that area. (one adult weekend in Butlins, and most of it in a haze, no one's going to ask me to write a travel guide of that region)


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 9, 2016)

...and who knows, one day we may bump into each other in the crooked billet over a pint


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 9, 2016)

FFS, still not harvest time  . 11 weeks now! Trichomes only 50% milky, no amber, any estimates from that please? Managed to figure out, by getting my mate to check his order history on herbies then looking at pics of buds, that she's a World of Seeds Pakistan Valley which claims 45-55 days, had a rocky start though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2016)

I've pretty much the same hood..mine cost less than 50e a few yrs back so I'm looking for a best now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> FFS, still not harvest time  . 11 weeks now! Trichomes only 50% milky, no amber, any estimates from that please? Managed to figure out, by getting my mate to check his order history on herbies then looking at pics of buds, that she's a World of Seeds Pakistan Valley which claims 45-55 days, had a rocky start though.


Don't just go by trics man, you want bud density n also hairs receding but the trics are strain dependent btw n hairs aren't the best twll but all 3 n u got a great ball park..throw up a pic of the full plant n well help


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> The 7.5mg of zopliclone wasnt working so im on mirtazapine now 15mg..fuck me u wake up well up for the day.


Fuck try the 45 mg.u can sleep for a day there mental strong.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Man, there's a name I haven't heard of in many a moon, Altern-8....takes me back
> 
> Didn't know they were still going!
> 
> I'm in Leeds myself for a gig next month but it's very different to Altern-8


Got there album" full on mask hysteria"........top 1,nice 1 get sorted....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh they're working not once u add 30mg of diazapam..was asleep after 8 n up at 3 like a dasy


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2016)

There used to be a really good wooden skatepark in Leigh On Sea


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 9, 2016)

Buds are nice and firm, about 60% of hairs browned and receding on the cola's. First bud is at about halfway up, second budshot is the cola top left in the pic of the whole plant


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> There used to be a really good wooden skatepark in Leigh On Sea


We never had sake parks where I grew up just lots of carparks


----------



## makka (Oct 9, 2016)

Nothing lie the 1st dump of the day it's bliss 

@theslipperbandit you still pen testing?
U seen metaphor exploit? I just figured how to build rop chains for diff handsets 
Working on a J500 now lol gonna have some fun wi this!

Just cropped a cheese run to smells so good man I never get bored of it
Lemons is down in a week took a sample and that shits super lemony can't wait


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

Full speed ahead for Yorkie!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

I'll be back later to drop some logic and science on the noob.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

And some pics of my run.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> My patients aren't going to be happy, got a couple of cola's of bud rot on the blue dream #1 (no air movement or the humidity spiking at 70 lights on) and just fired another light up and am running at 32, on the plus side i'm going to smash a gram a watt next round
> 
> Wake and bake weed nerds





medicropper07 said:


> Morning weed nerds
> Smoking some big budda blue cheese. Worst plant in the room, hardly any stretch, no smell in veg or early in flower, didn't handle supercropping and a slow grower.
> On the plus side it's got bag appeal and that classic blue cheese aroma and i've still got a clone of it. Was going to bin it, but i'm going to keep it round till I do more smoke tests.


how long have u been testing this big buddha now


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> There used to be a really good wooden skatepark in Leigh On Sea


Yeah behind the train station lol,thats going back a while now lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Just ground an once of blue cheese
> Starting on the good stuff next week


Are ya...


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> My patients aren't going to be happy, got a couple of cola's of bud rot on the blue dream #1 (no air movement or the humidity spiking at 70 lights on) and just fired another light up and am running at 32, on the plus side i'm going to smash a gram a watt next round
> 
> Wake and bake weed nerds


Mould again aye


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> The glue is looking dodgy, peeps aren't getting high off it


Really


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm a big fan of selective defoliation! After About week 5 I always do it. Apart from my last crop I was on holiday and didn't bother when I returned. It helps keep humidity down and having done it for maybe 3 years I would say it certainly gives your yield a boost. The small bud leaves are sufficient for photosynthesis. The big fan leaves are essential in the wild for storing essential elements during droughts but not necessary in a controlled indoor environment. I can't back anything I've just written with any science other than my own personal observations


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

limonene said:


> I'm a big fan of selective defoliation! After About week 5 I always do it. Apart from my last crop I was on holiday and didn't bother when I returned. It helps keep humidity down and having done it for maybe 3 years I would say it certainly gives your yield a boost. The small bud leaves are sufficient for photosynthesis. The big fan leaves are essential in the wild for storing essential elements during droughts but not necessary in a controlled indoor environment. I can't back anything I've just written with any science other than my own personal observations


Tell meddigroper 07 might stop him poisiong himself with all his mould,anyhoo.....dont


----------



## limonene (Oct 9, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Tell meddigroper 07 might stop him poisiong himself with all his mould,anyhoo.....dont


lol I don't want to get involved in the forum squabbles. But yeah medicropper - mould is bad haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2016)

makka said:


> Nothing lie the 1st dump of the day it's bliss
> 
> @theslipperbandit you still pen testing?
> U seen metaphor exploit? I just figured how to build rop chains for diff handsets
> ...


It's just a newer stagefright but fun never the less lol


----------



## makka (Oct 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's just a newer stagefright but fun never the less lol


Stage fright was a mms vector originally no user interaction they have patched that tho and now need to serve a mp4 file through a server then they patched that with aslr but it's been worked around with rop gadgets but the coder only gave rop chains/gadgets for nexus and the Samsung s5 out the box but I got it working on a J5


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> omfg u sad fuck,ive been out shagging and drinking u still talking shit


I hope he used a condom


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

I did


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

Not you, the other guy lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

Stagefright is wide open and I don't think they'll ever fix it.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> We never had sake parks where I grew up just lots of carparks


'I can't help it, I was dragged up. My favourite parks are car parks, grass is something you smoke, birds are something you shag, take your year in Provence and shove it up your arse'

Say what you like about Jarvis Cocker, he could write a great line


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

'Jack Frost' main colas from a while back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Say what you like about Jarvis Cocker, he could write a great line


'Common People' and 'Sorted for E's and Whizz'.

Say no more.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

Eye up weed nerds


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Jack Frost' main colas from a while back.
> 
> View attachment 3800607 View attachment 3800608


The size of them fuckers!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> The size of them fuckers!!!


.........


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> The size of them fuckers!!!


Lol another fucking tester


----------



## zeddd (Oct 9, 2016)

Like I was saying to noob last night Yorkie grows big colas, fuk the defol, learn from budzilla


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

This ain't the place for yorkie to be doing tester grows whilst he's just out the cooler


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

Someone send the dazzler a box on tick 4 a laugh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm working towards using road cones for size reference.......


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

On a serious note lads, uncle gerry wants the bandit off tablets, I don't want to be seeing peeps encouraging him


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> 'I can't help it, I was dragged up. My favourite parks are car parks, grass is something you smoke, birds are something you shag, take your year in Provence and shove it up your arse'
> 
> Say what you like about Jarvis Cocker, he could write a great line


He mooned jacko nose to ring on stage, at the britz guys a fukin legend.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 9, 2016)

A challenge is it?! Don't think I'd have beat that on this run, might have come close with a couple cola's if I hadn't had to supercrop them, cola right at the back is huge but deformed, as it was growing up then got bent right over and it all started growing up from the side, I'll get a proper pic of that before I cut it up.

See how I do on my second, I'm hoping for a nice Christmas present, if this fucker will get ready to harvest so I can get my others in by sunday


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 9, 2016)

It's not how thick your cola is, it's how you smoke it


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

This is embarrassing baz, I thought yorkie was going to rek the noob


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know what I'm saying or why I said it


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I don't know what I'm saying or why I said it


Keep living the dream baz


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 'Jack Frost' main colas from a while back.
> 
> View attachment 3800607 View attachment 3800608


Fucking Ada!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

good to see him unturtled and slapping noobs with donkey kong colas. 

christ on a bike my new lass starts at 6am and gets up at half 4 ffs I feel like i've done my shift already, well I've finished my work for the day so far. am considering a pint but the bar aint open til 11.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Morning Don lad.

Mine was up at 5 this morning, fucking hairdryers, smash the thing I will!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> A challenge is it?! Don't think I'd have beat that on this run, might have come close with a couple cola's if I hadn't had to supercrop them


..........

In your fucking dreams kid, the popcorn on those were as big as your mains.

Come back when you've stepped up in size reference from poxy cans of coke to vodka bottles and you might just deserve a nod.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Comparing defoliated hops to ganja ffs.

Hops is a vine divvy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

hahah smack talk and for a change not about mediocre cropper


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

He's mucked his ticket and wants to watch himself, I'm saying no more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Morning Don lad.
> 
> Mine was up at 5 this morning, fucking hairdryers, smash the thing I will!


morning geez, mine was doing the dishes at 5 am. I went for a slash and she was giving it why are you up?! err cos some knacker is banging pots and pans about.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 10, 2016)

Mine was up at 4,30 for work , I felt so guilty lying in my nice warm bed ..ah well, u don't keep a dog & bark ya self .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Pretty chuffed I've just managed to catch the scrap man as he flew round the Cul de sac.

Got rid of some more shit out of my garage to make space for my gym area (building a dead lift platform) and glass blowing set up.



I finally have enough space to work on my bike too, but that needs a cash injection so will still have to wait a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

lol we just put stuff on the step and it's gone by lunch time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Aye I can normally do that but there's no scallys round here (the sket estate is down the road) so it would just sit there till he next comes round, it's at least once a fortnight though.

My neighbours are the type to tutt and roll their eyes at a washing machine, a treadmill and 2 lawnmowers stacked at the end of the drive for more than a few days though. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

We just got a pass for the council tip about a month ago too.

I'm like a kid with a new toy, everything's going! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Check this video out lads, the home brew jokers at 5:40.

Crushing Molly up with a hammer and then spilling it all over the fucking carpet!







Muppets, fucking muppets!........


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> 
> In your fucking dreams kid, the popcorn on those were as big as your mains.
> 
> Come back when you've stepped up in size reference from poxy cans of coke to vodka bottles and you might just deserve a nod.


Ok, crappy pic cos of my light being on but works for size I guess. This is the deformed cola I was talking about, this IS my first grow and she had to survive overfeeding (other seedling died), overheating (bought light for it, then tent, then fan over 3 weeks cos I didn't have the cash at once), burning against the light and supercropping while in flower.

I don't think it came out too bad considering, yeah it's nothing special compared to yours but how big were your first?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> This is the deformed cola I was talking about


That's not a fucking cola, they're just buds.
They don't join up to even remotely form a cola.

I've marked where they split.......





Unlike this which is a solid mass all the way down.......


(It goes down about another 4 inch or so but you can't see that because it's behind the leaves so it's actually cut short)



Shot yourself in the foot there kid, better luck next time eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

And considering your in proper hydro with pebbles your shit's gash.

I've seen noobs rock better in hand watered soil using BioBizz.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Here's the other one, just to stick the boot in........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

looks like a fucked up paint by numbers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..........
> 
> In your fucking dreams kid, the popcorn on those were as big as your mains.
> 
> Come back when you've stepped up in size reference from poxy cans of coke to vodka bottles and you might just deserve a nod.


After the previous posts he'd posted he's never gonna be respected lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

Jesus why would someone post such a gash plant..as stated it's just a load of airy buds that once dry will be fecking pebbles, next time supercrop properly (or lst from the get go)n train those slags from veg n leave the fucking leaves alone. Look at yorkies, super healthy bud structure and lush green leaves, only worry I'd have with buds that dense is mold but I'm sure he's his airflow in cleck! Get better airflow in there n if youve temp issues got an aircooled hood n more fans in there to help airflow. N next time don't post such a pathetic plant and dude youve to read a ton more..noobs should start in soil it's far more forgiving...u even know about mobile elements or anything that can help u diagnose plant issues cuz from what leaves you've got they're riddled with defs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> only worry I'd have with buds that dense is mold but I'm sure he's his airflow in cleck!


I did lose a couple of oz on that run tbh, airflow doesn't help at all when colas are that big and dense.

Once you've got a few botrytis spores on the buds, then they close up and form solid colas the mold is just gonna have a field day from the inside out.



I've got filters on my intakes now to help keep the shit coming in down to a minimum.

And I've even been toying with the idea of fitting UV lights inside/along the length of my intake ducting to kill off any spores completely before they enter the tent.
Just like the UV treatment in chemistry labs and in water purification systems.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

Have you found any cheap little uv lights?
I always thought one of the purposes of the trics was to help protect the plants from uv/ubv rays but I suppose if u keep em near the air vents you should be dandy..definitely gonna get a little filter for my intake or get a pair of tights off the missus


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

On a plus my 500 xanax arrived n I've a mate wanting viagra who'll pay 10e a pill or 5 for 40 haha serious profit der


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

christ a script is cheaper than that haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Have you found any cheap little uv lights?
> I always thought one of the purposes of the trics was to help protect the plants from uv/ubv rays but I suppose if u keep em near the air vents you should be dandy..definitely gonna get a little filter for my intake or get a pair of tights off the missus



You need UV-C light for germicidal irradiation (usually via Mercury Vapour lamps) and they aren't cheap.

T8 bulbs are between £20-£60 each, then there's the actual powering unit to be taken into consideration.

And they've to be changed around the 5 month mark to stay on top of efficiency.



To completely eradicate anything coming into my tent I'd need about £100-£200 worth of bulbs along the 5 meters (ish) of my intake ducting, not including the powering units.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I hope the window licker understands what I said weed nerds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

are folks gonna stump extra for knowing it hasn't got mould they can't see or taste anyway?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

I've thought about inline ozone too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

you need minimum 5 meters extra ducting for that shit man. right chew on.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 10, 2016)

afternoon all how u all been keeping just been busy working and shit gotta love the new auto pots tho 4ft tall at min this is 2nd week of 12/12 2x gg 2xcq48 1exo hoping to get my old ssh bk next week aswell


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are folks gonna stump extra for knowing it hasn't got mould they can't see or taste anyway?



I wouldn't charge any extra, it's all about my piece of mind and knowing I'm not gonna lose any hard cash to mold.

It's a shitty feeling when you've to bin 3-4 oz or so cos the cunt's rotted to fuck.


You can see mold in bud, if you break open a bud with mold in it's obvious.
If you just chuck a bit in a grinder and have at it then you won't see it but you should certainly taste it.


I wouldn't dream of punting moldy bud, it's hazardous to health.
The spores/mold are pretty much invincible (unless burned or UV or Ozone to a lesser degree is used) and will grow inside your lungs if breathed in.

I've got 'Type II Brittle' asthma (life threatening attacks) too so I'd be proper fucked. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you need minimum 5 meters extra ducting for that shit man. right chew on.


Aye but it's cheaper than UV by far. lol

I've got a 4m ish straight run of intake as it is now, I'd just prolly coil up another 2-3m at the end before the tent.

Then after the tent I've another 2-3 meters or so of exhaust so it would also help with the potential leftover smell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> 4ft tall at min this is 2nd week of 12/12


Should see mine, I'm rocking some proper lanky genetics.

4 weeks 12/12 today and the tallest 9 are 1.3m from the floor!


I'll get some pics up shortly, I've a fair bit of plant graft to do today.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Should see mine, I'm rocking some proper lanky genetics.
> 
> 4 weeks 12/12 today and the tallest 9 are 1.3m from the floor!
> 
> ...


nice what you got growing this time dude


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

These are my intake filters, 5" dry foam induction filters for a truck by Ramair, £25 each....... 

  


They're not as good as Hepa filters but they don't drop airflow like Hepa filters and they're a damn site better than having non at all.

They need to hoovered off like once a week and can be cleaned with warm soapy water if needs be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> nice what you got growing this time dude


Don's 'Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze' (Laz Fingerez cut), the leftover beans from the same pack the big purple monster from back in the day came out of.


These pheno's are fuck all like what I ran first time round though.

There's one that could well be a stank ass lemony keeper mind you, we'll see how she finishes up yet.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's not a fucking cola, they're just buds.
> They don't join up to even remotely form a cola.
> 
> I've marked where they split.......
> ...


Nice Phat impressive nugz matey.
what type is she.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Nice Phat impressive nugz matey.
> what type is she.....



'Jack Frost' by Goldenseed.

£135 for a pack of 15 (I think) feminised.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Here's the other one, just to stick the boot in........
> 
> View attachment 3801201


Fuk youd notice even a la bit of dicoloured rot on them beautys,there awesome.
Some meddi dude always smoking it on here rekons his 07 customers love a bit of mildew


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Some meddi dude always smoking it on here rekons his 07 customers love a bit of mildew


He's a silly cunt that lad. 

I bet he doesn't even grow, he's just here to tickle his issues.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

Goldenseed..good name for a seedbank that..is that a new seeed bank fella..never heard of em before!


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He's a silly cunt that lad.


You bang on there marra


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Goldenseed..good name for a seedbank that..is that a new seeed bank fella..never heard of em before!


No man they've been around for ages although quite underground and hush hush.
They were the only people to ever sell beans via Ebay till it came on top years ago, they got away with it for a few months and then Ebay and PayPal got wise.

They have a legit website but if you want to buy you have to email the guy and send the cash via PayPal or direct bank transfer.
It seems dodgy as fuck but I can vouch for it being safe and you get exactly what you're supposed to.


Their strains have top notch genetics in them and a handfull of the regs are proper stable IBL's.

The Jack Frost reg is prolly the best strain they do, it's made up of.......

Jack Herrer x White Widow x Northern Lights #5 (the originals, not shitty modern wannabe versions).



The feminised Jack Frost I ran are from a heavy indica leaning super pheno.

The reg Jack Frost is more sativa and a true IBL, it's one of the strongest 4 specimens of weed I've ever smoked.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

Always nice to see some good advice on here one in a while


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Ecuadorian incubation tubs pretty much good to go.......





Thinking about spawning a couple of these into a tray of coco for a bulk grow rather than fruiting the cakes.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

Wait are u growing magic shrooms?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes mate.

I'm gonna extract pure Psilocybin out of em and cap it/make pills in exact doses.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man they've been around for ages although quite underground and hush hush.
> They were the only people to ever sell beans via Ebay till it came on top years ago, they got away with it for a few months and then Ebay and PayPal got wise.
> 
> They have a legit website but if you want to buy you have to email the guy and send the cash via PayPal or direct bank transfer.
> ...


Sounds madness...nice strain line up mind.
ive just orderd tangilope dna for next indoor fukin £11 each done her before a few year ago it was awesome choc/orange and skunk hope there as good as the freebie its took me a while to find this strain.
got 10 free beans of attitude seeds tho.this week theres a mad deal on and some nice new strains in there from new seedbanks.
need to find a mother tangilope try get buds half size of your donkeys cola,then im as happy as a pig in shit .


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 10, 2016)

@makka u still about dude


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I did lose a couple of oz on that run tbh, airflow doesn't help at all when colas are that big and dense.
> 
> Once you've got a few botrytis spores on the buds, then they close up and form solid colas the mold is just gonna have a field day from the inside out.
> 
> ...


I run with uvb at peak stops all sorts from going wrong, thrips hate it too, good for frosty


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> I'm gonna extract pure Psilocybin out of em and cap it/make pills in exact doses.


And I'm the guinea pig


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I run with uvb at peak stops all sorts from going wrong, thrips hate it too, good for frosty


I'm lucky to never have any bugs, ever.

A few infestations of Springtails in over wet cheap coco, but they don't really count as bugs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> I'm gonna extract pure Psilocybin out of em and cap it/make pills in exact doses.


Always wanted to do that bud..how much are u charging per cap? I use to go picking liberty caps n sell em in school.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Always wanted to do that bud..how much are u charging per cap? I use to go picking liberty caps n sell em in school.



I don't know yet.

Once I've done this test run so I can work out a very rough yield + labour/production costs then I'll be on with sussing out a method for reliable bulk production.

The further on I go it'll get cheaper till the point I can pretty much set the price in stone.

It'll be as cheap as I can possibly let it go out for and it still be worth my while effort vs profit wise.



I don't fuck about though, it'll be well worth it considering how much professionalism I put into my work.
You've seen how I grow weed and that's not to be considered even remotely a 'lab conditions' type environment.

Zeddd being a guinea pig will get full disclosure of the production methods with photo's so he can see exactly what he's getting and how it was made.

A mg scale for dosing will cost me around £200 to give you an idea of how much is involved and how serious it needs to be taken.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2016)

That should get rid of those pesky mushroom entities and leave me with the pretty colours, I love a bit of star gazing on mushies and the odd high speed bike run to come up, 150 should do it


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 10, 2016)

we need a video of zeddd taken it and the come up ect to know the out come


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't know yet.
> 
> Once I've done this test run so I can work out a very rough yield + labour/production costs then I'll be on with sussing out a method for reliable bulk production.
> 
> ...


Ive Grew mexican/thai groe kit but theres liberty caps grow all over here.
the kits from the dam are easy to grow,if your injecting spores yourself gotta be lab conditions.
the kits yield 4-5 times each producing100-250 gram of shroomz.every yield.
When Dried out 2 gram blows your nut off whatever the strain.
had to stop growing them fuking too many peeps up...good fun.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Evening weed nerds


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

and the dazzler


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> 150 should do it


150mg?

Fuck man that's some serious dose!

Don't fuck about with the wobblers you eh? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive Grew mexican/thai groe kit but theres liberty caps grow all over here.
> the kits from the dam are easy to grow,if your injecting spores yourself gotta be lab conditions.
> the kits yield 4-5 times each producing100-250 gram of shroomz.every yield.
> When Dried out 2 gram blows your nut off whatever the strain.
> had to stop growing them fuking too many peeps up...good fun.


A pal of mine went back-packing with his Mrs round South America for about 3 years, he came back a few months ago and asked if I could sort him out 8 weed clones to help get him back on his feet, so for the cause I chucked him them no bother.

He gave me these in return...........


(Ecuadorian)


I've got more spores than I know what to do with for a while. lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> I'm gonna extract pure Psilocybin out of em and cap it/make pills in exact doses.


wow Ive heard the pure psyclosibin is fuking lethal as fuck....you gotta watch your doses youll never come back of your trip...youll know more than me on that subject.i had 1000 libertys in a brew as a bet 1 of the best days of my life,icicles were growing in front of me and the stars were making love..i know....
lmao.
i use em as a anti deppressant.
i ate around 4-7 g for 11 days solid when my mam passed away.
i really think they helped get me thru it not the trippy side but going inside your own head and sortin shit even though you would think the opposite.
had to up the dose everyday but was in that fuck off world mind set.

should be legal again 2005 you could buy any types you wanted in uk and dam,camdens mini amsterdam rocked back then,50 types of shroomz to eat raw plus peyote/shroom grow kits,spores,ayachausa..u name it.
r they fully illegal now???
Sorry for the
**Speech***


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm sticking to weed and beer
Everyday for the last 6 months and i'm still standing


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A pal of mine went back-packing with his Mrs round South America for about 3 years, he came back a few months ago and asked if I could sort him out 8 weed clones to help get him back on his feet, so for the cause I chucked him them no bother.
> 
> He gave me these in return...........
> 
> ...


Nice,youve fuking loads there man good luck..im sure ive a few old skool books from u.s i think on inoculating shroom cakes from years ago all about making cakes.gotta b real sterile i tried it once never worked but put the grain/perlite in a plant pot and got a few.
The shroom kitz are awesomely easy....i think there illegal now.
shayanashop.com was last place i orderd frm last year,they were still selling 1p lsd when it was banned so they probz still sell em.i
ill ratch these books out if any help is needed.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> wow Ive heard the pure psyclosibin is fuking lethal as fuck....you gotta watch your doses youll never come back of your trip...youll know more than me on that subject.i had 1000 libertys in a brew as a bet 1 of the best days of my life,icicles were growing in front of me and the stars were making love..i know....
> lmao.
> i use em as a anti deppressant.
> i ate around 4-7 g for 11 days solid when my mam passed away.
> ...


Oh yeah Psily has been used in therapy in the USA years ago, and acid too back when it was legal and Sandoz used to produce it.
I've been on at my mate with depression and social anxiety to let me mild dose him and give him some Cognitive Behavoural Therapy but he has a hard time dealing with reality sometimes and is put off by some of the story's I've told him about me and my trips over the years.


They've always been semi illegal here really, they used to be allowed as long as you picked them wild and ate them fresh.
You got fucked once they were dried out as it makes them more potent.

A good few years ago now though they made them a straight up Class A regardless.
Cunts.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

Yea i can mind them doing it the bastards.shrooms can help ptsd/depression i know that off my own exprience but as you know every1 different


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

crazy old book.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> and the dazzler


Oh mould


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I'm sticking to weed and beer
> Everyday for the last 6 months and i'm still standing


Yeah but you're obviously an alcoholic troll.

Maybe you should try a few mushies and you wouldn't be such a cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

I steam sterilised the kit to do these tubs but I bought myself an 11L pressure cooker about a fortnight back so I can do grains for bulk in the future.

These tubs are basic PF Tek, vermiculite/brown rice flour/filtered water.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

Sandoz if only i had a dose of them b like ten trips nwdays.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Oh mould


Blue cheese, karma's a bitch in this game, I've got 2 ounces of the good stuff to last me


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I steam sterilised the kit to do these tubs but I bought myself an 11L pressure cooker about a fortnight back so I can do grains for bulk in the future.
> 
> These tubs are basic PF Tek, vermiculite/brown rice flour/filtered water.


Got a lot of info in the back of this old book like i can tell you know what your on about so wont post anymore daft pics.good luck.
im gonna check shayana see if the kits are still on sale.
i doubt it,drink and fags only


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah I'll die a happy man if I can learn to synth acid, it's on the "to do" list.

We've had no decent acid since Casey Hardison got busted.


I've still yet to find his microdot methology, I have him on Facebook. 
He's only been out of prison a few years. lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Blue cheese, karma's a bitch in this game, I've got 2 ounces of the good stuff to last me


Mouldy as fuck tho innit.sell it to your 7 patients they sont know the difference now byatch


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah but you're obviously an alcoholic troll.
> 
> Maybe you should try a few mushies and you wouldn't be such a cunt.


I've done a year before, going 4 the record if I don't get deleted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Got a lot of info in the back of this old book
> im gonna check shayana see if the kits are still on sale.


Can buy spore syringes all over the place, they're perfectly legal for studying and looking at under a microscope. 

Like weed seeds are legal until you germinate em.

Britain is a funny old place. lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I'll die a happy man if I can learn to synth acid, it's on the "to do" list.
> 
> We've had no decent acid since Casey Hardison got busted.
> 
> ...


Ive watched microdots being made they turn the lsd to a putty and rub it over 2mm plastic.it was insane the crystal was so strong.these had 1 gram with 250ml water then calcium carbonate and food dye.dunno how the fuk they got the details in the 6 point red star dots they were super cool.i used to have 1000s
its all fukin legal high pvp shit nowadays im scared to sniff a line....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I've done a year before, going 4 the record if I don't get deleted


Or your liver packs in.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

Hes full of shite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ive watched microdots being made they turn the lsd to a putty and rub it over 2mm plastic.it was indane the crystal these had 1 gram with 250ml water then calcium carbonate and food dye.dunno how the fuk they got the details in the 6 point red star dots they were super cool.i used to have 1000s
> its all fukin legal high pvp shit nowadays im scared to sniff a line....


Yeah calcium carbonate has a special affinity for the acid, helps to stabilise it too I think.

There's another stabilser in there too.

Micro dots are the only way to go, even gel window panes aren't very stable.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Hes full of shite


Lol, we know

Yorkies a talker, not a walker


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

Theres a book by one of the main makers of lsd in england back in the day.operation julie by leaf fielding. ive read it it tells you how they 1st made blockheads 19 mini raxorsx19 minirazors criss crossed so u get 19x19 every time u stamped the press.then they just drilled thousands of holes in acrylic fill em,dry em carry on.
good read mate funny and some eye opening bits.
id reccomend it for you and your experiments at moulding the shit.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Lol, we know
> 
> Yorkies a talker, not a walker


Mouldy gone good aye...


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Blue dream #3
See you on the other side weed nerds


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I've done a year before, going 4 the record if I don't get deleted


U said 6 month on the last page..u cant even mind a fuking half hour.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I'm sticking to weed and beer
> Everyday for the last 6 months and i'm still standing


Oh aye


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Blue dream #3
> See you on the other side weed nerds


Mouldy


----------



## zeddd (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 150mg?
> 
> Fuck man that's some serious dose!
> 
> Don't fuck about with the wobblers you eh? lol


No 150 mph on the bike not 150 mg, 200 mg for the dose lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Yorkies a talker, not a walker


........

You're the only cunt talking the talk and not walking the walk round here man.

Even the noob threw pics of his plants up albeit as fucked as they were, you just chat shit.




Rock solid me, and anybody worth a damn knows it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> 200 mg for the dose


.................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 10, 2016)

You think my tent is a bit full or what lads?.....

  



Check this 'Peter Crouch' fucker out.

 

I've got 9 like that and 6 more that are wider and lankier!......


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 10, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's not a fucking cola, they're just buds.
> They don't join up to even remotely form a cola.


Oh it's solid right through, it's deformed like I told you because it got bent over 90 degrees and started growing sideways.

No airy buds, these are rock solid and full of crystals. So yeah, any pics of your first grow Yorkie?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 10, 2016)

Keep us posted on that grow yorkie she's busting at the seams


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 10, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> 2 bed flat approx £700 a month.
> 
> Train to London is easy enough.
> 
> Head shop selling seeds and a community of growers/tokers...and a beach



seen a 3 bed house nice loft conversion 110pw might have a winner, south yorkshire ? Reviews weed nerds ?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> seen a 3 bed house nice loft conversion 110pw might have a winner, south yorkshire ? Reviews weed nerds ?


Buy 2 let Jedi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Lads a word of advice; wake n bake with 2 xanax is nothing like smoking a bong..3 mugs of brasilian coffee n I'm struggling with my workout.


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 11, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> seen a 3 bed house nice loft conversion 110pw might have a winner, south yorkshire ? Reviews weed nerds ?


Easy growing round there,


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lads a word of advice; wake n bake with 2 xanax is nothing like smoking a bong..3 mugs of brasilian coffee n I'm struggling with my workout.


I haven't been gym for weeks, my normal workout would kill me right now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

I cant stand the gym anymore. Used to spend loads of time in them. Learning jitsu is so much more fun than just working out. Using the brain as well as the physicality was a proper wake up. I wish id spent those hours learning a martial art. wake n baked for first time in a week today. Watched half the suicide squad. Juries out on it still.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Never worked out in a gym lads bar when I use to go rowing.
I've dumbbells and a pull up bar..that's all u need for a complete workout


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2016)

......who's this "Jim " you speak of ???


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Never worked out in a gym lads bar when I use to go rowing.
> I've dumbbells and a pull up bar..that's all u need for a complete workout


....or stinking dirty sex for an hr or so every day , I'm fit as a butchers dog !!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Keep us posted on that grow yorkie she's busting at the seams


I've had to move 8 of em to the loft space last night, there's no way they would have gone much longer all in together without complications.

And it's opened my eyes to just how lanky they are, I'll be spending a few hours today staking em all up.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 11, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> seen a 3 bed house nice loft conversion 110pw might have a winner, south yorkshire ? Reviews weed nerds ?


If you don't need to get to London for work then it's a no brainier, get out of the south east, it's shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ....or stinking dirty sex for an hr or so every day , I'm fit as a butchers dog !!!


lmao whole new meaning of beasting cardio.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Watched half the suicide squad. Juries out on it still.


Shite I thought mate, it seems to be the general opinion of most who've seen it too, especially fans.

Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn does well although a little rigid at times, she's comes second to Jared Leto as The Joker though.


Jared absolutely nailed that role, even with the very little screen time he got.

He made Will Smith look just like the crappy washed up actor he really is and with it being pretty much a Will Smith film (cos a bigger name within Hollywood circles so they let him take charge) Will didn't want to be upstaged which is why I think they cut most of Jared's scenes from the final movie (there's enough Joker footage cut to practically make an entire movie just about him).

Will Smith can't do 'method acting' in a million years and has dissed Jared for doing so, he's a sore looser for sure.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

This noob's some kind of deluded eh?

Silly sod needs it spelling out and handed on a plate.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 11, 2016)

Pullup bar is the best thing I ever bought for fitness, I still go gym though. I'm nesh as fuck, plenty of bike rides and runs in the summer but when the weather turns cold I'm working out inside where it's warm! Just waiting for my mate to drag himself out of bed to go for a swim then bake in the sauna for an hour


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lads a word of advice; wake n bake with 2 xanax is nothing like smoking a bong..3 mugs of brasilian coffee n I'm struggling with my workout.


Been having to up the dose if im on the xanys all time,1 in morning now but have to take 5-6 white ones to get the high.
Like opiates the more u take the more you need,have a spell off.
Also have you noticed how many fakes are around ive seen 1s that are 5 times deeper than the usual so many peeps fukin with shit!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shite I thought mate, it seems to be the general opinion of most who've seen it too, especially fans.
> Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn does well although a little rigid at times, she's comes second to Jared Leto as The Joker though.
> Jared absolutely nailed that role, even with the very little screen time he got.
> He made Will Smith look just like the crappy washed up actor he really is and with it being pretty much a Will Smith film (cos a bigger name within Hollywood circles so they let him take charge) Will didn't want to be upstaged which is why I think they cut most of Jared's scenes from the final movie (there's enough Joker footage cut to practically make an entire movie just about him).
> Will Smith can't do 'method acting' in a million years and has dissed Jared for doing so, he's a sore loser for sure.


aye will smith did a good job of will smithing all over it as far as I could tell from the bits I saw. I'm going to give it a proper watch through in one sitting and make my mind up. I was trying to let the hype die down a bit as I knew it got pretty roundly panned.


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello to all my fellow uk people hope your all good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

lmao there's a shitty joke in there somewhere about a member with a Tiny D


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

Well 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao there's a shitty joke in there somewhere about a member with a Tiny D


me being female I suppose it may not fit lol but yep I get ya


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye will smith did a good job of will smithing all over it as far as I could tell from the bits I saw. I'm going to give it a proper watch through in one sitting and make my mind up. I was trying to let the hype die down a bit as I knew it got pretty roundly panned.


Yeah me too, I was hyped when I saw the trailers before it came out but when it did and I found out that guy tried suing the studio for false advertisment cos they cut all the Joker scenes that were in the trailers from the movie I thought I'd sit on it a while.

I only just watched it last week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> Well me being female I suppose it may not fit lol but yep I get ya


Tiny Designer ------?



We're sharp in here, best be on your toes.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

A lady in the uk grow thread or is it another of medicrops07 sock puppets coz he aint gettin any attention.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Chillax the dazzler
This ain't a dating site


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

maybe it's an oxymoron and she has massive D's


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

Nope deffo female pretty much new to growing and roll it up just seen the uk growers thread and it's Tiny D as I'm only 5ft and my name is D


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> Nope deffo female pretty much new to growing and roll it up just seen the uk growers thread and it's Tiny D as I'm only 5ft and my name is D


I thought you were a celebrity big brother fan or was that Heavy D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> Chillax the dazzler
> This ain't a dating site


could be the way you slavver on for clones


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> Tiny D as I'm only 5ft and my name is D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

oooosh me mince pies, howas man haha

you couldn't kick butter that shape


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

I've to deal with this noob while I remember or I'll forget and it'll never get ironed out.

If he doesn't understand after this then I give up, it'll be another cunt on ignore.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you couldn't kick butter that shape


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

As long as it doesn't turn out to be Unlucky.

I don't think I could wrap my head round that shit again.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

No dating site but you could still go fuck yourself


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

I give up already pointless asking for advice I suppose cheers for the welcome


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> I give up already pointless asking for advice I suppose cheers for the welcome


Welcome to the uk growers thread tiny d.yes its always like this its what makes it fun.....
Were just taking the piss everyone gets it now and again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

lol this isn't really the thread for weed growing advice.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> I give up already pointless asking for advice I suppose cheers for the welcome


We get a lot of trolls in here.

If you want to be part of the best publicly accessible UK thread on the net (that's attached to a criminal activity, we're not growing weed in Washington USA ffs) then you've got to stand your ground against the banter/hazing if you're legit.

The weed world aint for lasses that are made from "sugar and spice" as I'm sure you can appreciate.



You're welcome to sit back with a brew and watch how things roll before jumping in, you'll get the picture before long.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol this isn't really the thread for weed growing advice.



Unless she can handle it being as blunt as a bowling ball!


----------



## makka (Oct 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> @makka u still about dude


Cheers pomps good man 
Nice surprise that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

seen em come, seen em go. like ya say long as it's not another unlucky type lol heed the ball that lass.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> No dating site but you could still go fuck yourself


I forgot, you bat 4 the other side


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

Believe me Yorkshireman there ain't no sugar and spice as you put it at my end deffo not pink and fluffy either also being a Yorkshire lass I can give as good as I get so yes I may sit back and watch and see what your all about


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

Well ATM whilst I'm sat trimming my bush


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> Well ATM whilst I'm sat trimming my bush




That's it, you get the idea!......


----------



## TinyD (Oct 11, 2016)

The male species really aren't hard to understand


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> The male species really aren't hard to understand


lol

Says the bint dropping sexist comments to compensate in a male thread, fucking typical.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> Well ATM whilst I'm sat trimming my bush


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2016)

Afternoon cunts n reprobates.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

Lmao how to make friends and fuck people off. A how to from Yorkshire.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> The male species really aren't hard to understand


Fancy a night out ? You can shit on me if you want , I'm not fussy !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooosh me mince pies, howas man haha
> 
> you couldn't kick butter that shape


Hahahaha & indeed HA


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how to make friends and fuck people off


Sounds like a good name for a movie that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

I think Baz killed it off to be honest.

I'd love to seem him work his magic down the local Livingstone's.

Smooth as gravel that lad.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Happy days
8 out of 9 seeds of the epic multi strain grow have sprouted, the dearest, the NL#5 x haze hasn't, still another 10 in dirt that should be showing tommoz 
Ground an ounce of blue cheese and mixed the nutes (add a teaspoon of Epsom salts per 10 litre) at day 14
Joint made, party on weed nerds


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2016)

@ Yorkie lmao , no point beating around the bush at my age mate, I've had a few slaps, but a few fucks aswel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

subtle as a brick to the dish. best way to be


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hookers and weed baby
Next crop I might treat the dazzler if he doesn't have another meltdown


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shite I thought mate, it seems to be the general opinion of most who've seen it too, especially fans.
> 
> Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn does well although a little rigid at times, she's comes second to Jared Leto as The Joker though.
> 
> ...


I thought it was an all round shite movie tbh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

TinyD said:


> Well ATM whilst I'm sat trimming my bush


Let's see ur bush so but ill settle for some tits


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

These last few pages are gold lol this is why I joined this thread haha every1 is on form today.


On a side not can we see ur tits?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Oh it's solid right through, it's deformed like I told you because it got bent over 90 degrees and started growing sideways.


Lmao, no it fucking isn't solid right through and we can plainly see that.

What part of......._*"They don't join up to even remotely form a cola"*_.......do you not understand?

I'll break it down for you so the concept is idiot proof.


In this picture I have marked where the internodes are and the buds join the main stem roughly with the green lines, except this time I have also marked the outline of the buds with the blue triangles...........





With proper development the calyx will continue to stack with the buds going through multiple stages of swelling and growing upwards through the path of the red lines in this picture...........





Thus forming a solid cola by filling up the massive gaps indicated by the grey ovals in this picture...........





With proper development that plant would form a solid cola with a shape similar to the outline in this picture...........





So no it's not solid right through and there's nothing deformed about it, it's under developed and burnt to a crisp.
That plant is around a 3rd of the way through is development cycle at 11 weeks, which is appalling.
Stop pulling the fucking leaves off your plants, let them develop properly and you might just get one to form a proper cola, better yet finish to maturity.




Bunduki said:


> No airy buds, these are rock solid and full of crystals.


Yes they are and no they're not, don't piss in my pocket and tell me it's fucking raining.




Bunduki said:


> So yeah, any pics of your first grow Yorkie?


No because that was about 19 years ago, before the internet and digital cameras were even a proper thing.







School's out.
Your home work for today is to study those photo's and understand what has been explained.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Dare I say it


#NECROFUNTIMES


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao, no it fucking isn't solid right through and we can plainly see that.
> What part of......._*"They don't join up to even remotely form a cola"*_.......do you not understand?
> 
> I'll break it down for you so the concept is idiot proof.
> ...


His homework is to read up on basic fucking botany! The amount of hocus pokus in cannabis cultivation books a fuckin joke.best read I got was those pdfs u sent me a few yrs ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> best read I got was those pdfs u sent me a few yrs ago.


You can send me a copy of those back if you want, I lost them all when I accidentally wiped a 500gb hard drive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

woooooo fuckin hooo! badass dead bitches. 

fuck me yorkie, looks like he's playing kerplunk in his buds now haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

His "main cola" is like the wispy shit u get lower down the plant if u don't lollypop n what fucking crystals? Looks like he shook the buds to fuck n once they dry ur gonna have fuckin pebbles


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You can send me a copy of those back if you want, I lost them all when I accidentally wiped a 500gb hard drive.


If I can find em no worries but it may be on my old phone..gimme a min to have a look


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been building up my stash of Chemistry texts since then.

I've got quite a tricky collection now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woooooo fuckin hooo! badass dead bitches.
> 
> fuck me yorkie, looks like he's playing kerplunk in his buds now haha


I know, some fucking graft that! 

I think that might be my lessons all dished out for the week and it's only Tuesday. lol


I need another brew to unwind now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Any idea the email addy u sent it from? I've 5 email Addis to look through lmao pm me the addy if u like


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Probably The Yorkshireman one. lol

I'll PM you the regular one I use now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been reading this the last day or so but I've not given up on ur pdfs..u gave me a ton lol some of the links had expired but the rest was pure quality..it has to be somewhere


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

When your cat paws at the PC tower and gets both sets of claws stuck in the fan grills.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've been reading this the last day or so




Oooh now that is interesting!

I'll have that.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 11, 2016)

makka said:


> Cheers pomps good man
> Nice surprise that lol


this one all good dude yeh


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> this one all good dude yeh


The nut swinger isn't council approved young pompey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

I didn't realise you could attach PDF's with that 'upload file' thing.

Fuck me the dodgy stuff I could share!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When your cat paws at the PC tower and gets both sets of claws stuck in the fan grills.


Ive to go to the docs to get my script but I've not given up yet..might see if I can extract it from my old phone hoping I saved it in the sd card cuz I'd a load of pdfs for journeys..well pissed I can't find it but I'm not fuckin giving up lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah matey burnt his plants, typical noob error we've all been there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive to go to the docs to get my script but I've not given up yet..might see if I can extract it from my old phone hoping I saved it in the sd card cuz I'd a load of pdfs for journeys..well pissed I can't find it but I'm not fuckin giving up lol


It's no big thing if you can't mate.

There's a few that are straight gold like you say and they're just for reference really but I can prolly just DL em again.

'Robert Clarks' stuff and the somebody 'Gold' about making hash/acetates are probably the best.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

Y man That LD 50 on psilocybin is 280mg/kg rat, ratty must have been tripping his nuts off


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Y man That LD 50 on psilocybin is 280mg/kg rat, ratty must have been tripping his nuts off


Yeah I had a look at that last night after you mentioned the 200mg.
I always knew you couldn't really OD on acid or shrooms but didn't realise the LD50 was so high.


After you mentioned the 200mg dose I spent a few hours watching talks by Kilindi Lyi on youtube about doing 25g-30g dry and reaching the true places of enlightenment/transcendental planes.

After watching a few of his talks and having the various worldly symbolisms explained a fuck ton of things finally fell into place and made perfect sense.

I went to bed at about 5:00 this morning (lol) understanding a whole lot more about the elites and why they do what they do.
A very very interesting few hours.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Try some grow vids yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Russian lager, 5.5% and slightly sweet.......

 


Good stuff.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When your cat paws at the PC tower and gets both sets of claws stuck in the fan grills.


Point, laugh and take a photo for posterity.........


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Russian lager, 5.5% and slightly sweet.......
> 
> View attachment 3802152
> 
> ...


Fosters and blue cheese, i've started early 4 a laugh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Point, laugh and take a photo for posterity.........


I can't, I had to rescue her. lol

She starts wriggling violently to try and get free, If I don't hold her in place with one hand and unhook her with the other she's liable to break her toes off twisiting about.

It's the second time she's got stuck in about 3 months, it's not fun.

Claw trimming time it is.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lmao, no it fucking isn't solid right through and we can plainly see that.


Bad pic I guess, here's the side view, looks pretty deformed to me! And yeah it was burnt, did you actually read where I already said that was why I had to supercrop them? Look back at the closeups for the crystals, I don't have a digital microscope or macro lens to take better shots.

I'm still waiting for you to hit me with some science, or couldn't you find any?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I had a look at that last night after you mentioned the 200mg.
> I always knew you couldn't really OD on acid or shrooms but didn't realise the LD50 was so high.
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha love trippy types talk, I find mushers more recreational my dose was 70 wet same as 7 dry but it's a mild trip tbh


----------



## limonene (Oct 11, 2016)

Gg4 & disco biscuit


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Get your bongs, your bowls,your buckets, your dab rigs, your hookahs, your vape pens, your brownies or your big fat joints

It's time to get high with the weed nerd


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

No luck yorkie..bet I saved it to a pdf reader on my old phone ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Bad pic I guess, here's the side view, looks pretty deformed to me! And yeah it was burnt, did you actually read where I already said that was why I had to supercrop them? Look back at the closeups for the crystals, I don't have a digital microscope or macro lens to take better shots.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to hit me with some science, or couldn't you find any? View attachment 3802189


Dude I can sell most grades of weed in ireland but that'd be for the hash pile..sorry mate its just all over the fuckin place


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

See what crystals look like mate urs no where near that


Bunduki said:


> Bad pic I guess, here's the side view, looks pretty deformed to me! And yeah it was burnt, did you actually read where I already said that was why I had to supercrop them? Look back at the closeups for the crystals, I don't have a digital microscope or macro lens to take better shots.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to hit me with some science, or couldn't you find any? View attachment 3802189





limonene said:


> View attachment 3802193 View attachment 3802194 Gg4 & disco biscuit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah matey burnt his plants, typical noob error we've all been there


He fucking cremated em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Bad pic I guess, here's the side view, looks pretty deformed to me! And yeah it was burnt, did you actually read where I already said that was why I had to supercrop them? Look back at the closeups for the crystals, I don't have a digital microscope or macro lens to take better shots.
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to hit me with some science, or couldn't you find any? View attachment 3802189


Bad pic my arse, buds grow towards the light source as per auxin influence, bend a branch and the buds will grow sideways, there's nothing deformed about it, it's the way it is.

The previous photo is not even remotely a fucking cola for the reasons explained in my post!
And that aint no side view cos it isn't even the same fucking branch, do you think I'm as fucking blind and stupid as you are?

Had to supercrop cos you burned it?
What a load of bollocks, the only reason to supercrop is to stop vertical stretch because that's the only thing it does.
I fail to see a correlation between over feeding and the need to supercrop, you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about and you're still trying to make out your shit is something it isn't.

You're a fucking deluded little prick that sees what he wants and doesn't accept facts.



As for waiting for me to hit you with some science, I smashed you in the face with some 24carat gold ganja botany (which I don't usually bother doing to noobs because they act just like you, thinking they know it all from the word go) in ripping your 'so called' cola to bits and explaining in laymens terms exactly what it is and isn't and how cannabis colas develop and exactly what you did wrong (pulling it's fucking leaves off for starters!).

You're trying to teach ME (a fucking veteran of the game) when you don't have a fucking clue what you're doing yourself.

Out of all of my post you merely quote the first sentence and dismissing the rest so you can try to come back with some smart arse reply yet just show yourself up in front of the whole thread, you're an idiot.

Nevermind looking at close ups for your nonexistent trichomes (they're not called crystals), I work on a 40" HD TV pal, I can't get your shite any fucking bigger!

The so called 'crystals' you see in your fucking deluded head are nothing more than capitate stalks (and not much of those) with no trichomes in site cos your shit's underdeveloped.
Not that you even know what the fuck capitate stalked trichome heads are or why you haven't got any!




Deluded fucking millennial noobs will be deluded fucking millennial noobs and see just what they want to see, because.........well..........humans.

You can't even pay attention and open your mind and listen enough to grow a fucking healthy plant let alone one that secretes a psychoactive substance!



You've no place round here kid and the door is over there, now fuck off!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Have at it lads, pour petrol on the cunt and flick a match.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He fucking cremated em


Osmosis takes no prisoners


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bad pic my arse, buds grow towards the light source as per auxin influence, bend a branch and the buds will grow sideways, there's nothing deformed about it, it's the way it is.
> 
> The previous photo is not even remotely a fucking cola for the reasons explained in my post!
> And that aint no side view cos it isn't even the same fucking branch, do you think I'm as fucking blind and stupid as you are?


Obviously you are fucking blind because that's the same fucking cola from the side.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Had to supercrop cos you burned it?
> What a load of bollocks, the only reason to supercrop is to stop vertical stretch because that's the only thing it does.
> I fail to see a correlation between over feeding and the need to supercrop, you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about and you're still trying to make out your shit is something it isn't.


Burned as in too close to the light you fuckwit, I'd have expected any idiot to understand that.



The Yorkshireman said:


> As for waiting for me to hit you with some science, I smashed you in the face with some 24carat gold ganja botany (which I don't usually bother doing to noobs because they act just like you, thinking they know it all from the word go) in ripping your 'so called' cola to bits and explaining in laymens terms exactly what it is and isn't and how cannabis colas develop and exactly what you did wrong (pulling it's fucking leaves off for starters!).


You were supposed to be talking about defoliation or did you get confused and forget the subject?

I would quote your whole posts but frankly I can't be arsed, it's already been posted once anyone can go back and read your shit in full if they want to


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

I just worked out the dose for 200 mg is between 1 to 2 kg wet shrooms, lol won't kill me


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

No burnt as in nutrient burn, lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

You don't need to supercrop to stop nutrient burn. Sighs and has a drink


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Jesus christ this guy's gotta be a troll


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> I f
> 
> 
> medicropper07 said:
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah deffo he's on ignore cba wi tha cun


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

Go you.....You cant forget something you dont know in the 1st place,like knoking a extractor on.
@meddicropper
high on what your Blu chz mould,ha it always gets you chattin shit.


medicropper07 said:


> Get your bongs, your bowls,your buckets, your dab rigs, your hookahs, your vape pens, your brownies or your big fat joints
> 
> It's time to get high with the weed nerd


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Not another meltdown


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

Mould-down


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Back in the game the dazzler
Og kush
The weed gods are watching over me


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

Let your plants be awes.mildew/pest free and lets stop now, this shit poking at each other l,its getting a bit mould....lmfao


medicropper07 said:


> Back in the game the dazzler
> Og kush
> The weed gods are watching over me


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm keeping my trap shut. I binned my entire last grow because of not watering (10 weeks of bloom too ffs). I wasn't there to do it but I could've just turned the lights off before I left but I'm almost four weeks into flower on this one so hopefully I'll be able to finish this one


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Burned as in too close to the light you fuckwit, I'd have expected any idiot to understand that.


So you fail to recognise that you've nutrient burned your plant to shit then?
The bulb touches the plant all the way fucking down does it? 



Bunduki said:


> You were supposed to be talking about defoliation or did you get confused and forget the subject?


You won't find any info on defoliation being beneficial like you think to any plants anywhere except by idiots on weed forums.
The 2 notable exceptions are cotton plants prior to harvest and the bottom of hops plants to stop any more vines growing yet still it's not used like you think.

There is an abundance of literature and studies proving defoliation (like you think) is detrimental to plants, use fucking Google you lazy twat.
I could throw a shit load of papers at you but like I said, why the fuck should I waste my time with a fool who can't grasp the basics.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

I tell you what lads, I don't miss staking up viney plants. lol

Fucking ball ache that was.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

15 trees.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3802491
> 15 trees.


What srain dude?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> What srain dude?


Smell Cherry (Breeders Boutique) x Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez forum cut).


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

Fukin love s.l.h..had some strains were peeps ere collapsing the weed bag seed was the strongest ever in london the greenhouse version was diff..sounds mint.
Love hazes ive got arjans haze#1 and tangilope 4 my nxt indoor crop wich is has choclate haze x tangie.cant wait got a tent full of mazar autos and 1somango1nyc diesel under 2 600w cobs in me uncs.over road cant wait till there out of way..there autos just to start learning him.hrs spent 5 grand yesterday on 4 1300 cobs.shokin.ill post some pucs on 1dY.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> ive got arjans haze#1 4 my nxt indoor crop


Sorry to disappoint you mate but that has to be the worst strain ever invented.

The egotistical cunt had the balls to name it after himself and as well as it never even seeing a sniff of Haze genetics it's garbage to boot too.

There was uproar when it one the cup that time, everybody voted it as straight gash.
Well everybody with a brain, he usually pays to win as standard.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> spent 5 grand yesterday on 4 1300 cobs..


Shit man, the set up I could build on 5k.

Could have water cooled 1000w's with that!


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shit man, the set up I could build on 5k.
> 
> Could have water cooled 1000w's with that!


What is your set up?

Do you have a link to a previous post if you've told ppl before?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What is your set up?
> 
> Do you have a link to a previous post if you've told ppl before?



If I have a look through my previous posts I could prolly find the pics as I built my stuff this time round to show you proper, I periodically have to shut down for a few days cos I rent my house and the estate agents come round for inspections every 6 months or so.

This time I'm running 2 spaces cos all 23 plants wouldn't end up fitting in the double tent as they've turned out quite viney.



In the spare bedroom I have a 2.4m x 1.2m x 2m tent running 3 600w HPS bulbs in 5" cooltubes with a 5" Ruck multi speed fan for exhaust, for filtration I have 2 x 5" Rhino Pro carbon filters.
I have 2 x 5" intakes, both with 5" Ramair dry foam filters on, one of the intakes has a 5" Ruck multi speed fan, the other is passive for over flow.

In the loft space I have a make shift tent made from light proof plastic about 1.8m x 1.5m but is triangle shaped so the top of the tent is the point with a 600w HPS in a 5" cooltube.
I have a passive intake and a 5" Vents TT exhaust fan (piece of shit) pulling through a 5" Rhino Pro carbon filter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

These are my intake filters on the 2.4m tent....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

Intakes are set up like this......




Fan and long duct goes behind the tent.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

The 2 x 5" multi speed Ruck 125LS fans, 1 for intake and 1 for exhaust.....



A couple of the cool tubes......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 11, 2016)

The 3 cool tubes up in tent.....



Filters hooked up to a T junction to pull through both evenly.....



Filters and fan with a couple of tubes up.....


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

Hes went insane me uncle.hes building a huge garage at bottom of his garden with a secret room aling the back 1o grand 4 that.dont matter about the arjans haze ill just bin em ive a fridge full of seeds @ mo thats no probz.hey thanks for saving me the time of finding out legend,i will bin em 4 real thy were cheap.
Twat that arjan fancy naming it after himself moron.
Seen theres also arjans 1,2, and 3 thought they were cup winners.
done klashnikova from greenhouse wich was quet good but there lemon skunk wouldnt get a flea stone.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 3 cool tubes up in tent.....
> 
> View attachment 3802534
> 
> ...


Sweet set up man.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 11, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The 3 cool tubes up in tent.....
> 
> View attachment 3802534
> 
> ...


Nice set up, thanks for taking the time.

Must be a ball ache to dismantle that lot for the estate agent visits


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 11, 2016)

Morning weed nerds, sober day for me
I've upgraded the dazzler from noob, to prospect


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Nice set up, thanks for taking the time.
> 
> Must be a ball ache to dismantle that lot for the estate agent visits


All just a question of practice, when I started used to take me ages to tear down etc, now I can get any one of the setups im running down in about 10mins etc, few days ago we got my mates 4x4 with 600hps aircooled, 80x80 LED tent AND tiny little clone tent out thwe loft n set back up again in less than 40mins n half of that was keep stopping for a coffee lol


----------



## BAWBAG'69 (Oct 12, 2016)

Awright good people, not expecting a reply or owt, ahem, I've just joined and being in the UK I thought I'd say hello. I know little about this fine art but I can use google and I ain't too stoopid most of the time. Most will probably automatically put me on ignore having little to offer other than a dark sense of humour and an attitude problem but hey ho, not to worry cos I probably won't be posting much cos I can read and still have too much to learn. Big up to all you people tho, keep on keeping on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

That's a pretty solid first post for in here. 

Should fit in. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Nice set up, thanks for taking the time.
> 
> Must be a ball ache to dismantle that lot for the estate agent visits


It comes down quicker than it goes up.


----------



## makka (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a pretty solid first post for in here.
> 
> Should fit in. lol


Lol that's what I thought direct n to the point works well


----------



## BAWBAG'69 (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's a pretty solid first post for in here.
> 
> Should fit in. lol


Thanks boss, I'm north of the border and limping along with cfl's, embarrassing I know but I'm learning from the hunners of mistakes I keep making trying to keep costs down until I taste success but seeing set ups here I'll be walking in your shadow for eons yet, hehe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

BAWBAG'69 said:


> Thanks boss, I'm north of the border and limping along with cfl's, embarrassing I know but I'm learning from the hunners of mistakes I keep making trying to keep costs down until I taste success but seeing set ups here I'll be walking in your shadow for eons yet, hehe.


I'd normally advise staying away from CFL's cos they don't grow ganja very fast at all, uber slow tbh (even a 400w proper is far faster) but it makes sense to use CFL's steady away until you're growing healthy plants consistently then jump in with both feet knowing you've got the basics down.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2016)

Talking of north of the border whatever happened to hulk? aint seen him around in ages


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

He's alive and well.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You won't find any info on defoliation being beneficial like you think to any plants anywhere except by idiots on weed forums.
> The 2 notable exceptions are cotton plants prior to harvest and the bottom of hops plants to stop any more vines growing yet still it's not used like you think.
> 
> There is an abundance of literature and studies proving defoliation (like you think) is detrimental to plants, use fucking Google you lazy twat.
> I could throw a shit load of papers at you but like I said, why the fuck should I waste my time with a fool who can't grasp the basics.


Also palm trees and a few other fruit tree/plants, and how the fuck do you think I found those, I used Google you retarded cunt. You can't throw fuck all because you shot your bolt about 10 pages ago talking about auxins, which contrary to your delusions don't prove or disprove anything about defoliation.

Hilarious part is,



The Yorkshireman said:


> You can't even pay attention and _open your mind_


Lets see, you're certain of something based on anecdotal evidence and experience without ever testing it or seeing any proper testing.

I'm looking into both sides of it and want to run a test to find out for certain.

Who's got the open mind here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2016)

haven't you twigged we're not open minded in fucking slightest. going on ignore.... tarra!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake.

Here we go.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh for fucks sake.
> 
> Here we go.


Does that mean you're going to spend another few hours trying to come up with something, then give up, post irrelevant crap and fling shit like an emotionally disturbed monkey again? I'll wait


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 12, 2016)

*straps in for the ride*


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

What's happened to yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Also palm trees and a few other fruit tree/plants, and how the fuck do you think I found those, I used Google you retarded cunt. You can't throw fuck all because you shot your bolt about 10 pages ago talking about auxins, which contrary to your delusions don't prove or disprove anything about defoliation.


No not palm trees and a few other fruit trees and plants at all, you are wrong.
You jumped into the first thing you saw that you thought agreed with your misconception and we all watched you do it, people other than me even pointed out that you were wrong and that you didn't read the pages properly.

NO defoliation technique works like you think it does on ANY plant.
It's used for other reasons.
(Did you just ignore the Cotton *prior to harvest* and Hops* to stop any more vines growing*?)


Because light penetration is not the factor affecting development, IAA distribution is just like you've already been told.
IAA distribution can only be manipulated by either changing the shape of the plant so it has no apical tip or moving the light source evenly to the sides of the plant, also like you've already been told.


The definition of 'Delusion' is.....

"*Delusion*
noun: *delusion*; plural noun: *delusions
An idiosyncratic belief or impression maintained despite being contradicted by reality or rational argument*."
(I'm not the one who is deluded)


The facts about Auxins entirely prove my point about the way you think defoliation works.
If IAA is responsible for development (which it is, there's no denying) and IAA can only be manipulated by changing the shape of the plant or moving the light source (which it can) then how the fuck can defoliation for light penetration affect IAA development?

Do you even logic!?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Some info for you to read proving defoliation does NOT do what you think it does and is NOT used like you think it is used, especially in the plants stated......

*Palms*
"Pruning is one of the most misunderstood aspects of palm culture. Correctly pruning any plant or tree can benefit the growth and health of the plant. Maintained correctly, palms are low maintenance trees. _*For some reason, some people believe that they can indiscriminately hack at palms, including the periodic removal of most or nearly all of the fronds (leaves), several times each year, and not harm the tree. Palms are not an exception to good pruning rules. Poor pruning techniques will harm any plants or trees, including palms.
There is a misconception that the more a palm is pruned, the faster it will grow. This is not true. Many palm specialists discourage over-pruning except when transplanting certain species. Others simply recommend avoiding pruning as much as possible *_(www.broward.org.dio5200.htm).

All green fronds produce the food needed to grow properly, producing a healthy palm. The reduction of the green leaf area reduces food production and in turn,the health and growth of the palm is placed in jeopardy. The more green leaves any plant has the more growth that will be produced.

REASONS TO PRUNE PALMS
*1.* To remove dead or dying fronds that might harbor insect pests, such as roaches and scorpions.
*2. *To remove hiding places for other pests such as rats.
*3. *To remove potential fire hazards in urban areas near homes and other buildings.
*4. *For safety reasons; so that views from driveways,sidewalks and safety signs are clear. Blocked views are most often caused by planting palms in the wrong places.
*5.* To prevent damage to buildings and walls during high winds. Planting palms too close to a building can cause damage to the structure. Palms don't need to be protected from high winds by pruning. After Hurricane Andrew, the few trees left standing were palms. Most had few if any fronds left from the high winds, but they were still standing.
Some palms like the Canary Island Date Palm (Phoenix canariensis),have spiny armament that can be dangerous if people come in contact with them. These spines should be removed when the palm is still small and if it is near walkways or driveways.
*6.* Never top palms. Most palms grown in southern Nevada are single-trunked, having only one growing point. Once that growing point or bud is damaged or killed so is the entire palm. Research in southern Nevada has shown that buds of Washingtonia and Phoenix palms are 18 to 24 inches down from the emergent point (or very top of the trunk). There is never any good reason to top a palm. Some people mistakenly think that topping will shorten a palm that has grown too tall or that it will make the palm branch like a regular tree. Both cases are false. A trunk can be removed from clumping palms such as the Chamaerops humilis or Mediterranean palms, and the rest of the palm will live (see removing trunks). However, topping is never an option.
*7.* When tall palms need pruning, hire a professional who uses ladders, cherry pickers (hydraulic lifts), and non-invasive climbing gear. In the perfect world, palms would not be planted where there is no access for the proper pruning equipment that is required to prune them when they become tall. Understand that climbing palm trees with spikes is dangerous. Homeowners who hire uninsured climbers that use spikes to climb palm trees may be opening themselves up to a liability if the climber falls from the tree. Spikes damage the trunks of palm trees, and may spread diseases from tree to tree when not sterilized.
*8.* Always use clean pruning equipment, including saws and pruning sheers. Chainsaws are difficult to clean and sterilize and should not be used to prune fronds from palms. Others recommend immersion of pruning saws in a 50/50 solution of bleach and water for 5 minutes. (Pfalzgraf 2000). Cleaning equipment in this manner will help prevent the spread of diseases such as Fusarium in date palms (Phoenix dactylifera).
*9. *When pruning once or twice a year, remove all dead or dying fronds. Never take off more green fronds than can be produced in a single year.

REASONS TO KEEP PRUNING TO A MINIMUM
*1.* Removing most of the leaves (fronds) yearly or more frequently weakens the palm and slows its growth. Mature fronds provide food for developing fronds, flowers, fruit, roots and storage reserves in the trunk (Banjerth 89 in Pfalzgraf 2000).
*2.* When green fronds are removed, the nutrients they would have produced are lost to the rest of the palm. Some nutrients move from older leaves to newer leaves as they die. With potassium (and to lesser extent other nutrients deficiency,) removal of older green or chlorotic leaves exacerbates deficiency. Nutrient deficiencies also cause narrowing of the trunk and decline in the size of the fronds. The palm must now obtain its potassium from younger leaves in the canopy. These previously green and healthy leaves will then become chlorotic and unsightly. Regular removal of potassium deficient leaves can eventually kill the palm. (Broschat 1994).
*3. *Palms must store sufficient reserves of starch in their trunks that can be mobilized to restore fronds in the event that a palm
experiences some type of stress such as fire, frost or defoliation by humans. Palms must have as many green fronds as possible to produce a continuous supply of food to grow, stay healthy and build storage reserves (www.ag.arizona.edu). Research has shown the need for a 2:1 ratio between juvenile and mature fronds in some palms
(Dalrymple 1994 in Pfalzgraf 2000).
*4.* Fronds may take 3 to 5 years to mature (Hilgeman 1951 in Pfalzgraf 2000). A large crown of leaves on a mature date palm with over 125 fronds may have taken 15 years to develop from the most juvenile frond to the most mature frond. This includes those primordial leaves in the bud that are not visible. (Pfalzgraf 2000).
*5.* Never prune for cosmetic purposes. Some people will prune Canary Island Date Palms (Phoenix canariensis) to look like a giant pineapple or will skin Fan Palms (Washingtonia robusta/filifera) to look like more tropical palms. Desert palms are not tropical, so it is best to accept that and not try to change them into something they are not.
*6.* Palms leaves are designed in a cantilever effect to facilitate survival in high winds. When too many fronds are removed, the palm can be more easily damaged (Pfalzgraf 2000). Immature fronds that have been robbed of the support and protection of mature fronds are more susceptible to wind damage, desiccation and structural failure.
*7.* Pruning green leaves from palms also adds to the waste load at landfills (Pfalzgraf 2000).
*8.* Research has shown that mature fronds are those found below the current year's blooms. When pruning, leave at least two rows of mature fronds, preferably more (Hilgeman1951 in Pfalzgraf 2000).
*9. *Never take off more leaves in one year than are produced during that time. Research done by E. J. H. Corner (1966) indicates that each species of palms has a set number of green live fronds with the same number of developing fronds inside the bud area of the palm. As a new frond emerges, the oldest frond dies. The age that a frond may attain will be determined by many factors including size of the mature palm, number of fronds produced, etc. The key factor is that only the palm knows when a frond needs to be pruned off, and that is when it is dying (yellow or brown). Unlike hardwood trees, palms cannot increase their canopy size with more leaves, like an oak or maple tree. As each new leaf opens, it will take the place of a dying leaf. The palm knows the exact amount of fronds needed for a healthy tree. When the palm reaches its ultimate height, the fronds will decrease in size and the tree will decline and die. Few cultivated palms die of old age. It is more likely they will die of cultivation or landscape mistakes."


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 12, 2016)

I think he's in his corner, refs checking his gloves, cuts man is giving his face the once over to see if any blows have landed, trainer is in his ear telling him to focus on his tactics


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 12, 2016)

... alternatively, he may actually exist offline as well.

Scary prospect I know but I believe it's very popular


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

*Cotton*
"Defoliation is the application of chemicals to encourage or force cotton leaves to drop from the plant in order to harvest the crop in a timely manner. Defoliation is a balancing act between killing the leaves and not affecting the leaf. For successful defoliation, the leaf must stay alive long enough to begin the formation of an abscission zone that results in leaf drop. If the leaf is killed too rapidly, the chemical signals are not sent from the leaf to the abscission zone. The result is a leaf that is frozen or “stuck” to the plant, creating unnecessary trash. Proper defoliation is a profitable part of a total cotton management system.

Benefits include:
*1.*Elimination of the main source of stain and trash, resulting in better grades.
*2.*Faster and more efficient picker operation.
*3.*Quicker drying of dew, allowing picking to begin earlier in the day.
*4.*Straightening of lodged plants for more efficient picking.
*5.*Retardation of boll rot.
*6.*Potential stimulation of boll opening, which can increase earliness, yield, and profit.

DEFOLIATION DECISIONS
Harvest-aid application decisions are made based on crop maturity, crop condition, weather conditions, and desired harvest schedule. Once producers decide that defoliation is needed, they must determine when the chemical should be applied, what material(s) will be applied, and how much of each material to apply. Crop condition and air temperatures will largely determine
the selection of defoliation materials and rates. Still, desired defoliation materials and rates of application often change during the season with changes in crop condition and weather. In the end, the two most important factors in determining when to defoliate are crop maturity and desired harvest schedule.

When to defoliate?
Poor defoliation can be economically costly. Defoliating too early lowers yield and fiber quality or micronaire. Defoliating too late increases the likelihood of boll rot and lint damaged or lost due to weathering. Defoliating too late also increases the possibility that defoliant activity may be inhibited by lower temperatures. It is generally safe to defoliate when about 60 percent of the bolls are open. But this strategy may not work well in situations where the crop is set faster or slower than normal."


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

*Hops*
"In addition to removing all the excess shoots it is normal practice to strip the leaves and laterals from the lowest part of the bines. If left unrestricted these provide an excellent site for downy and powdery mildews or red spider mites to become established and then spread upwards into the main canopy. Defoliation is usually started when the bines are about 2m high and is carried on later in the season as required. The height to which it is done depends upon the circumstances. On young plants it is kept to a minimum so that some leaves will be left on the basal part of the bines that is left attached to the plant after harvest. This allows some additional phosynthetic activity to continue which helps to build up food reserves in the rootstock."

*Grapes*
"Viticulture in Michigan is limited by a cool and humid climate and as a result, there is a problem of harvest season cluster rot, especially in cultivars with compact cluster morphology. Economically important wine grape varieties in eastern North America possess varying susceptibility to harvest season cluster rot. Some important cultivars that are susceptible are Pinot gris, Pinot noir, Riesling (Vitis vinifera L.) as well as Seyval and Vignoles (French–American hybrids or interspecific hybrid cultivars).

A common characteristic of these cultivars is the compactness of the berries held on the cluster rachis. The aim of this work was to determine whether a quantified amount of leaf removal or a temporary reduction in carbon assimilation at the beginning of bloom would reduce fruit set and cluster compactness.

Vines subjected to removal of four or six basal leaves had an average fruit set reduction of ≈45% from a non-treated control. Cluster weight and berries per cluster were similarly reduced with a greater effect on the basal than the apical cluster of the shoot. Reduced fruit set was associated with a reduction in cluster compactness and harvest season rot. This was also reflected in yield and basic fruit chemistry parameters associated with the importance of basal leaves to the developing cluster. Multiple applications of stylet oil at different time intervals resulted in significant reduction in net photosynthesis (Pn). A single application had no significant impact on Pn, whereas multiple applications reduced leaf assimilation rates. However, this reduction in Pn did not reduce fruit set or improve cluster compactness.

There was a strong negative effect of early leaf removal in Year 1 on vine performance in Year 2; this carryover effect increased shootless nodes per vine, reduced the number of clusters per shoot and per vine, and dramatically reduced fruit set and consequently yield per vine.

Leaf removal in the fruiting zone is a classical vineyard management practice in applied during the summer, from fruit set to veraison (Reynolds et al., 1996). It is a pivotal operation on high-density canopies to improve clusters' microclimate (e.g., light exposure and air circulation) that reduces conditions favorable to bunch rot complex diseases (Percival et al., 1994; Reynolds et al., 1986, 1996; Zoecklein et al., 1992) while improving fruit quality (Smart et al., 1990), in particular berry pigmentation (Bureau et al., 2000; Kliewer and Antcliff, 1970; Lakso and Kliewer, 1975).
However, leaf removal can also affect fruit quality negatively. Excessive leaf removal can lead to overexposed clusters (high light intensity and high temperature) and reduced berry color in red cultivars (Price et al., 1995). In a recent study (Petrie et al., 2003), leaf removal from the lower quarter of the canopy during the lag phase of berry growth resulted in a significant reduction in whole-vine photosynthesis and demonstrated that the lower portion of the canopy (removed with leaf removal) contributed more than the upper portion to the whole-vine carbon budget.
Moreover, the effects of leaf removal on yield vary depending on timing and severity. Because it is well known that carbohydrate supply at anthesis is a primary determinant of fruit set (Caspari and Lang, 1996; Vasconcelos et al., 2009), leaf removal within 4 weeks from anthesis generally reduces yield, cluster compactness, and total amount of sugar per berry (Kliewer and Antcliff, 1970). However, if leaves are removed later in the season (pre- or post-veraison) or at reduced level (severity), yield is not significantly affected and occasionally increases compared with the non-defoliated controls (Zoecklein et al., 1992)."

*Cherry Trees*
"Leaf spot is the most important fungal disease of cherry in the eastern U.S. where it is estimated to infect 80 percent of the orchards and has the potential to reduce yields by 100 percent if not controlled.

Infection of fruit is rare. However, fruit on severely defoliated trees fail to mature normally, and they are light colored, low in soluble solids, soft, and watery.
Defoliation reduces the number of flower buds and subsequent fruit set for the following year.
Defoliated trees are less cold hardy and may be killed by low temperatures in winter"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

*Defoliation and Its Effect on Tree Vitality*
"The plant leaf functions primarily in the manufacture of sugars and carbohydrates. These substances are the basic food or energy sources for all metabolic processes in the plant including growth, root development, flower and seed production, disease resistance, etc. Leaves also provide many indirect benefits such as emitting oxygen, scr eening out particulates and other air pollutants, intercepting precipitation to minimize erosion and shading the ground to modify surface temperatures.

Effects of defoliation on trees can range from a slight reduction in vigor to total death. *Defoliation harms plants by eliminating their food production capability. The refoliation process, which frequently occurs immediately following defoliation, also requires energy for budbreak and leaf expansion, which causes further depletion of stored food reserves.* The inability of the tree to manufacture food (energy) together with the depletion of stored food weakens the tree and results in reduced growth, stunted, pale-green new leaves and possibly twig and branch dieback. Mortality of small feeder roots also frequently occurs.

The tree also is changed physiologically from defoliation. The production of protective substances that aid in disease resistance may be inhibited. Natural growth regulators also may be modified which may delay dormancy. These changes result in increased susceptibility to certain insects and diseases and reduced winter hardiness."




*Conclusion:*
If you type "Defoliation benefits" into Google, in over 10 whole pages of results there is not 1 reference to defoliation benefiting ANY plant like you think it does. The opposite is actually the case, that it is highly detrimental to ALL plants.

The only references (in those more than 10 pages) to defoliation doing what you think it does is blind speculation from anecdotal idiots ONLY on cannabis forums, idiots that don't understand botany.

Those idiots are proven wrong with science and also the work carried out back in the day by people like Robert Connell Clarke (Cannabis Botany book) and David Paul Watson (Sam_Skunkman & Torture Tests).
Robert Clarke and David Watson are the worlds authoritative minds on cannabis physiology, Scott Blakey (Shantibaba) comes 3rd in my opinion.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Lets see, you're certain of something based on anecdotal evidence and experience without ever testing it or seeing any proper testing.


No I'm certain of something based on proven biological fact (as above), I don't entertain anecdotes.

Yes I've seen loads of tests, I've lost count of how many noobs I've watched do side by sides and pull the leaves off a plant/plants in the mistaken and irrational belief that it will give them a better yield. Which it doesn't, resulting in them being disappointed that their plant/plants (at the very least) fail to mature properly with a drastically reduced yield and quickly become susceptible to diseases and other problems.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Job done, cunt's on ignore now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you fail to recognise that you've nutrient burned your plant to shit then?
> The bulb touches the plant all the way fucking down does it?
> 
> 
> ...


God dammit u beat me to it haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3802483


I'd recccomended Google scholar as opposed to Google. Lots of real nice papers on all aspects of botony


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Those idiots are proven wrong with the science and also the work carried out back in the day by people like Robert Connell Clarke (Cannabis Botany book) and David Paul Watson (Sam_Skunkman & Torture Tests).
> Robert Clarke and David Watson are the worlds authoritative minds on cannabis physiology, Scott Blakey (Shantibaba) comes 3rd in my opinion.


What about subcool?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3802491
> 15 trees.


You still running bare bulbs?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2016)

cool tubes custom rigging.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> cool tubes custom rigging.


What about the bandit as assistant head grower mr C, give him something to do while he detox's


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

Are you on the autistic spec or something dude cuz ur lacking some basic ppl skills


medicropper07 said:


> What about the bandit as assistant head grower mr C, give him something to do while he detox's


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## bazoomer (Oct 12, 2016)

My brain hurts now Yorkie .


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 12, 2016)

Thingz on the up.thst purple 1 is nice made a bag sand oteady...strange plant mind citrusy"everyone loving it tho the colors a novelty.got 16 oz of 3 plants outdoor,in wet arse cumbria good 9oz trim for oil.Getting 8ft by 25 ft growing space in a few months,cant wait.
Ive got my 1st led crop finished in about a month quite liked using them diff. To h.i.d by a lot,plants had a bit different growing cycle it seemed they had spurts coming on ,got 4 1300w for the 25ft foot.
Insane whats garn down here.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Are you on the autistic spec or something dude cuz ur lacking some basic
> 
> 
> The Yorkshireman said:
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Job done, cunt's on ignore now.


Gotta love a superman punch. I cant quite get the jump without it looking like its coming.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> My brain hurts now Yorkie .


Fuckin love yorkie posts I always read up on his ramblings


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

@ yorkie, did u give the PFD a skim? What did u think of it?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gotta love a superman punch. I cant quite get the jump without it looking like its coming.


Saw that coming a mile off..reminds me of indiana Jones when the lads doing mad skills n he takes out his cum n shoots the cunt lol


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Correctly pruning any plant or tree can benefit the growth and health of the plant.





The Yorkshireman said:


> *Cotton*
> 
> 
> *6.*Potential stimulation of boll opening, which can increase earliness, yield, and profit.





The Yorkshireman said:


> However, if leaves are removed later in the season (pre- or post-veraison) or at reduced level (severity), yield is not significantly affected and occasionally increases compared with the non-defoliated controls (Zoecklein et al., 1992)."


Do you even read this stuff before posting it?

Abscisin is produced in the chloroplasts of older leaves and in fact has both inhibiting (_growth_) and stimulating (_protein storage_) characteristics. When there is a large supply of abscisin to the growing points of the stem and roots, cell division stops and the plant enters a rest period.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Do you even read this stuff before posting it?
> 
> Abscisin is produced in the chloroplasts of older leaves and in fact has both inhibiting (_growth_) and stimulating (_protein storage_) characteristics. When there is a large supply of abscisin to the growing points of the stem and roots, cell division stops and the plant enters a rest period.


The lad's an amateur


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You still running bare bulbs?


Not this time, 3 x 600's in cool tubes.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

Where's head grower?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

Another one that might be involved in defoliation..

_Recent research has discovered a number of compounds that also influence plant development. Their roles are less understood than the effects of the major hormones described so far.

Jasmonates play a major role in defense responses to __herbivory__. Their levels increase when a plant is wounded by a predator, resulting in an increase in toxic secondary metabolites. They contribute to the production of volatile compounds that attract natural enemies of predators. For example, chewing of tomato plants by caterpillars leads to an increase in jasmonic acid levels, which in turn triggers the release of volatile compounds that attract predators of the pest._

Now what volatile compounds do cannabis plants produce...


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

Someone get yorkie logged off, this noob could be mainliner


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> @ yorkie, did u give the PFD a skim? What did u think of it?


PFD?


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> ive Already sent seeds out and some homemadexwax to a pal i met on here hes poppin sum critical+ back up this week.no drama.


Be careful with security the dazzler


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Saw that coming a mile off..reminds me of indiana Jones when the lads doing mad skills n he takes out his cum n shoots the cunt lol


Ha takes out his cum...lmfao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

lmao.

Now all the cunt can do is take snippets out of context to try and prove his point, yet if he read the whole section on each plant properly his 'out of context' snippets would make sense and the post destroy his point like they did in the first place.



Cotton yield goes up because THE PLANT DOESN'T GET BOLL ROT, thus not losing any yield to said rot.
The yield isn't increased because plant has produced more cotton, the yield is increased because you don't lose as much to rot!

Similarly the grape yield is increased because you haven't lost as much to fruit rot because it's been defoliated to increase AIRFLOW and make the BUNCHES LESS DENSE thus reducing the possibility of fruit rot!


Fuck me the lad can't think rationally or with a smidgen of logic at all.
He just takes things out of context and sees what he wants to see.



...............


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

weed nerd UK


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2016)

Rambo are medsforyou usually slow? I've been waiting for a week for 3.5 of Nepalese and I ordered it signed for too. 
I'll message them tomorrow to see what's happening or to get the tracking number


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fly high weed nerds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuckin love yorkie posts I always read up on his ramblings


Ramblings? Ya cheeky cunt! .............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Bollocks to it, I'm not entertaining the Dunning-Kruger syndrome of Terry Fuckwitt types anymore.

It's like trying to educate Joey Essex.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gotta love a superman punch. I cant quite get the jump without it looking like its coming.





theslipperbandit said:


> Saw that coming a mile off..


It's a scene from the MMA movie 'Never Back Down' that.
Filmed from a different angle by an extra on a camera phone.

It looks like this in the film......


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bollocks to it, I'm not entertaining the Dunning-Kruger syndrome of Terry Fuckwitt types anymore.
> 
> It's like trying to educate Joey Essex.


Pearls before swine


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

EFFECT OF SUMMER PRUNING ON FRUIT SET AND YIELD Summer pruning resulted in favourable influence in relation to better fruit set and yield in pruned mango trees (Lal et al., 2000; Sharma and Singh, 2006). Ingle et al. (2001) reported that medium pruning recorded the highest value for the number of flowers per shoot of acid lime trees. Sharma and Chauhan (2004) recorded the highest fruit yield in lightly pruned trees where 25% of current season’s growth was removed than the moderate and severely pruned trees where 50 and 75% of the current season’s growth were removed, respectively in peach. Kumar et al. (2005) reported in Sharbati, Flordasun and Prabhat cvs. of peach that among the three pruning intensities namely, light, medium and severe; light pruning induced early flowering and also increased the number of flowers as compared to other pruning treatments.


Hansen (197 found higher translocation rates of photosynthates and fruit growth with exposure to full sun conditions in contrast to deficient light conditions within the canopy.

Tree fruits with a high leaf-to-fruit ratio, as in young plants or those with a low fruit load, often form large fruits with a “spongy” tissue which reduces postharvest life and increases susceptibility to diseases (Fischer and Friedrich, 2000). As fruit density increases, the leaf-tofruit ratio decreases, resulting in a lower supply of photosynthate per fruit; fruit size therefore decreases (Dennis, 1996; figure 4), along with insufficient color and flavor (Schumacher, 1989). Optimal leaf area in several fruit species is 200 cm2 per 100 g of fresh fruit mass for favorable growth and quality (Fischer, 2011). Furthermore, grapes require twice this value (table 2). The increase in leaf-fruit ratio may facilitate the accumulation of starch reserves, favoring vegetative growth and fruiting in the following season (Chacko et al., 1982). Grapevines doubled the root starch concentration from 12 to 25% DW when the leaf-fruit ratio increased from 0.5 to 2.0 m2 of light-exposed leaf area per kg fruit (Zufferey et al., 2012). The rate of sucrose accumulation for the Satsuma mandarin in the fruit was higher at a normal load (25 leaves/fruit), as compared to trees with 50 leaves per fruit (thinning at 70 days after anthesis) (Kubo et al., 2001). Thinning of 10, 25, 50,100 and 150 leaves per fruit in the mango ‘Lirfa’ (grafted on ‘Maison Rouge’) resulted in the highest fresh weight of fruit at 100 leaves


Quality and storage life of kiwifruit were investigated on fruits from shaded and exposed positions of the canopy and on fruits artificially shaded and grown in absence of light. At harvest the fruits grown in high light intensity have a high quality and can be stored for a long time; after 25 weeks of cool storage they have a soluble solids concentration > 14° Brix and a flesh firmness of c. 10 N. Fruits from shaded positions of the canopy showed significantly lower mean fresh weight and chlorophyll content (‐35%); at harvest and during storage they were slightly but consistently less firm and had lower soluble solids concentration than exposed fruits. Artificial shading of individual fruit for most of the growing season significantly reduced chlorophyll content in the mesocarp (‐77%), starch and alcohol‐soluble sugars concentration, flesh firmness, soluble content and dry matter, whereas the titratable acidity was significantly increased. The storage life of artificially shaded fruits was significantly reduced in comparison with exposed fruits, with significant increase in weight loss and fruit disease.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> EFFECT OF SUMMER PRUNING ON FRUIT SET AND YIELD Summer pruning resulted in favourable influence in relation to better fruit set and yield in pruned mango trees (Lal et al., 2000; Sharma and Singh, 2006). Ingle et al. (2001) reported that medium pruning recorded the highest value for the number of flowers per shoot of acid lime trees. Sharma and Chauhan (2004) recorded the highest fruit yield in lightly pruned trees where 25% of current season’s growth was removed than the moderate and severely pruned trees where 50 and 75% of the current season’s growth were removed, respectively in peach. Kumar et al. (2005) reported in Sharbati, Flordasun and Prabhat cvs. of peach that among the three pruning intensities namely, light, medium and severe; light pruning induced early flowering and also increased the number of flowers as compared to other pruning treatments.
> 
> 
> Hansen (197 found higher translocation rates of photosynthates and fruit growth with exposure to full sun conditions in contrast to deficient light conditions within the canopy.
> ...


Jog on


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Pearls before swine


The effort and pure gold I've wasted on cranks in here over the years.

A fool unto myself.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Jog on


I see he's just posting randomness that he thinks solidifies his point now, without actually understanding it. 

"You can lead a horse to water....................."


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 12, 2016)

Now all the cunt can do is take snippets out of context to try and prove his point, yet if he read the whole section on each plant properly his 'out of context' snippets would destroy his point like they did in the first place.



Cotton yield goes up because THE PLANT DOESN'T GET BOLL ROT, thus not losing any yield to said rot.
The yield isn't increased because plant has produced more cotton, the yield is increased because you don't lose as much to rot!

Similarly the grape yield is increased because you haven't lost as much to fruit rot because it's been defoliated to increase AIRFLOW, thus reducing the possibility of fruit rot and making the bunches less dense!


Fuck me the lad can't think rationally or with a smidgen of logic at all.
He just takes things out of context and sees what he wants to see.



...............[/QUOTE]


Bunduki said:


> EFFECT OF SUMMER PRUNING ON FRUIT SET AND YIELD Summer pruning resulted in favourable influence in relation to better fruit set and yield in pruned mango trees (Lal et al., 2000; Sharma and Singh, 2006). Ingle et al. (2001) reported that medium pruning recorded the highest value for the number of flowers per shoot of acid lime trees. Sharma and Chauhan (2004) recorded the highest fruit yield in lightly pruned trees where 25% of current season’s growth was removed than the moderate and severely pruned trees where 50 and 75% of the current season’s growth were removed, respectively in peach. Kumar et al. (2005) reported in Sharbati, Flordasun and Prabhat cvs. of peach that among the three pruning intensities namely, light, medium and severe; light pruning induced early flowering and also increased the number of flowers as compared to other pruning treatments.
> 
> 
> Hansen (197 found higher translocation rates of photosynthates and fruit growth with exposure to full sun conditions in contrast to deficient light conditions within the canopy.
> ...


speech#


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I see he's just posting randomness that he thinks solidifies his point now, without actually understanding it.
> 
> "You can lead a horse to water....................."


You can lead a horse to water............... And introduce it to Mr Hands then drown the cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> speech#


.....................


----------



## zeddd (Oct 12, 2016)

Cuntfuki s botany 101, burn plants, be a twat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You can lead a horse to water............... And introduce it to Mr Hands then drown the cunt


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> lmao.
> 
> Now all the cunt can do is take snippets out of context to try and prove his point, yet if he read the whole section on each plant properly his 'out of context' snippets would make sense and the post destroy his point like they did in the first place.
> 
> ...


Read it again. 6.Potential stimulation of boll opening, which can increase earliness, yield, and profit. That's in addition to helping prevent boll rot you fuckwit.



The Yorkshireman said:


> Similarly the grape yield is increased because you haven't lost as much to fruit rot because it's been defoliated to increase AIRFLOW and make the BUNCHES LESS DENSE thus reducing the possibility of fruit rot!


Leaf removal in the fruiting zone is a classical vineyard management practice in applied during the summer, from fruit set to veraison (Reynolds et al., 1996). It is a pivotal operation on high-density canopies to improve clusters' microclimate (e.g., light exposure and air circulation) that reduces conditions favorable to bunch rot complex diseases (Percival et al., 1994; Reynolds et al., 1986, 1996; Zoecklein et al., 1992)* while improving fruit quality (Smart et al., 1990), in particular berry pigmentation (Bureau et al., 2000; Kliewer and Antcliff, 1970; Lakso and Kliewer, 1975).*




The Yorkshireman said:


> Fuck me the lad can't think rationally or with a smidgen of logic at all.
> He just takes things out of context and sees what he wants to see.
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the last post was a bit too complex for you since you didn't understand it's relevance, they're talking about how exposure to light rather than being shaded under a canopy improved fruit quality and yield.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Read it again. 6.Potential stimulation of boll opening, which can increase earliness, yield, and profit. That's in addition to helping prevent boll rot you fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never put anyone on ignore but I think that's about to change. Well done.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 12, 2016)

I think I found the mechanism.

Low red light/far-red light ratio (R:FR) serves as an indicator of impending competition and has been demonstrated to suppress branch development. The regulation of Arabidopsis (_Arabidopsis thaliana_) rosette bud outgrowth by theR:FRand the associated mechanisms were investigated at several levels. Growth under lowR:FRsuppressed outgrowth of the third from topmost bud (bud n-2) but not that of the topmost bud. Subsequently increasing theR:FRnear the time of anthesis promotedbud n-2outgrowth and reduced topmost bud growth. Buds from specific rosette positions, exhibiting divergent fates to increasedR:FR, were harvested 3 h after modifying theR:FRand were used to conduct ATH1 microarray-based transcriptome profiling. Differentially expressed genes showed enrichment of light signaling and hormone-related Gene Ontology terms and promoter motifs, most notably those associated with abscisic acid (ABA). Genes associated withABAbiosynthesis, including the key biosynthetic gene_NINE-CIS-EPOXYCAROTENOID DIOXYGENASE3_(_NCED3_), and withABAsignaling were expressed at higher levels in the responsivebud n-2, and increasing theR:FRdecreased their expression only inbud n-2.ABAabundance in responsive buds decreased within 12 h of increasing theR:FR, while indole-3-acetic acid levels did not change. A role forABAin repressing bud outgrowth from lower positions under lowR:FRwas demonstrated using the_nced3-2_and_aba2-1_ABAbiosynthesis mutants, which showed enhanced branching and a defectivebud n-2outgrowth response to lowR:FR. The results provide evidence thatABAregulates bud outgrowth responses to theR:FRand thus extend the known hormonal pathways associated with the regulation of branching and shade avoidance.

Translation for you:- More infra-red light than red light inhibit's the growth of lower buds.

Chlorophyll in leaves absorbs red and blue light, around 650nm and 450 nm respectively and reflects green spectrum light.

The majority of light that passes through leaves therefore is higher in far-red light (since this is neither absorbed nor reflected) than red.

There's some logic for ya Yorkie.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I think I found the mechanism.
> 
> Low red light/far-red light ratio (R:FR) serves as an indicator of impending competition and has been demonstrated to suppress branch development. The regulation of Arabidopsis (_Arabidopsis thaliana_) rosette bud outgrowth by theR:FRand the associated mechanisms were investigated at several levels. Growth under lowR:FRsuppressed outgrowth of the third from topmost bud (bud n-2) but not that of the topmost bud. Subsequently increasing theR:FRnear the time of anthesis promotedbud n-2outgrowth and reduced topmost bud growth. Buds from specific rosette positions, exhibiting divergent fates to increasedR:FR, were harvested 3 h after modifying theR:FRand were used to conduct ATH1 microarray-based transcriptome profiling. Differentially expressed genes showed enrichment of light signaling and hormone-related Gene Ontology terms and promoter motifs, most notably those associated with abscisic acid (ABA). Genes associated withABAbiosynthesis, including the key biosynthetic gene_NINE-CIS-EPOXYCAROTENOID DIOXYGENASE3_(_NCED3_), and withABAsignaling were expressed at higher levels in the responsivebud n-2, and increasing theR:FRdecreased their expression only inbud n-2.ABAabundance in responsive buds decreased within 12 h of increasing theR:FR, while indole-3-acetic acid levels did not change. A role forABAin repressing bud outgrowth from lower positions under lowR:FRwas demonstrated using the_nced3-2_and_aba2-1_ABAbiosynthesis mutants, which showed enhanced branching and a defectivebud n-2outgrowth response to lowR:FR. The results provide evidence thatABAregulates bud outgrowth responses to theR:FRand thus extend the known hormonal pathways associated with the regulation of branching and shade avoidance.
> 
> ...


Fuck me. You're still at it? 
Knock it off for fucks sake


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Dude this is a banter thread for ppl that actually know how to fuckin grow and generally talk shop.
we've no problems helping ppl out once in a while but u literally straight up refuse to take any advice even when yorkie dumbed it down to fuck for you.some ppl aren't meant to grow dude.
I'd read for a yr b4 I even started but hey let's simplify it a bit without chlorophyll ur plant won't get any fucking energy dawg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Already made my money back on the xanax after a few deals of 20 for 50e.



Any1 wanna buy some 50 for 100e?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

No fuckin post today god dammit.
Since I'd no stock yesterday my lads bought hash,guess how much 50e for an 8th! Nice hash like medium grade but fuck me that's alot of money for a little solid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a scene from the MMA movie 'Never Back Down' that.
> Filmed from a different angle by an extra on a camera phone.
> 
> It looks like this in the film......


Finished that suicide squad last night. Pile of shite. As ya say needed more Jared leto and way less will smith.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Let actually had a ton more scenes but they edited it out ffs.
They even re did a ton of scenes to make it as funny deadpool but failed miserably


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

another day another copy and paste war.... TL : DR


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

Nah I'm done wasting my time, the cunt's on ignore.

It just fucks the thread for everybody else after a certain point.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

I've got video games to smash before I do some pruning in the loft.

'Doom' has finally been cracked (fuck Denuvo copy protection and fuck Windows 10!). 

And 'Mafia III' was online the day it came out in the shops. 



'Quantum Break' is still on DL, that's coming down pretty slow tbh.


----------



## makka (Oct 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got video games to smash before I do some pruning in the loft.
> 
> 'Doom' has finally been cracked (fuck Denuvo copy protection and fuck Windows 10!).
> 
> ...


Need to set up a good gaming rig man still on an old ass desktop
Pricing up parts now thinking of building one for the son for Christmas but I know once I start it's gonna cost a BOMB! 
Well worth it tho


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

makka said:


> Need to set up a good gaming rig man still on an old ass desktop
> Pricing up parts now thinking of building one for the son for Christmas but I know once I start it's gonna cost a BOMB!
> Well worth it tho


I'd say you need about £600 to build a reasonably decent gaming PC (no monitor in that price).

It'll destroy any console at that price though, even the new Scorpio bullshit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm upgrading a few components in mine come crop time, it's starting to struggle now.

New CPU, new graphics card, bit more RAM I need.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got video games to smash before I do some pruning in the loft.
> 
> 'Doom' has finally been cracked (fuck Denuvo copy protection and fuck Windows 10!).
> 
> ...


U mother fucker dooms up there with duke nukem n quake in my books


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Piss easy to build a rig..u should go full cowboy and submerge ur shit so u never need to fear of over clockin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

How fuckin dope is this


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Roobarb (Oct 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U mother fucker dooms up there with duke nukem n quake in my books


Never played Quake but I loved Doom


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

Engineers Dream at day 43 12/12 (well. Actually 11/13).
 
And a lower bud shot for all the canopy management and defoliation trolls.....look, leaves are all still there


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U mother fucker dooms up there with duke nukem n quake in my books


It's the new Doom mind.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Still doom man unless u wanna go old school n whip out castle wolfenstein haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

Headfuck city today. Aunty has inoperable bone and lung C. They've told her no point treating it. 7% west coast ipa and pork scratching's to soothe the soul.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Headfuck city today. Aunty has inoperable bone and lung C. They've told her no point treating it. 7% west coast ipa and pork scratching's to soothe the soul.


Sorry to hear that mate, had exact same thing with me mum, id buy you a pint if i was up there still lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm already three parts Oliver twist but thanks man. Old dear broke me heart saying this would be the last year buying Xmas presents. Puts my house shit.into perspective big time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

@theslipperbandit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

Don't know what to say to that Don.

Thoughts man, thoughts.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear that @Don Gin and Ton 
Cancer is a cunt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

Chainsaw motherfucker!

 
 


Getting my arms pulled off.........again.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @theslipperbandit
> 
> View attachment 3803807
> View attachment 3803810
> View attachment 3803812


That looks fuckin insane man..say bye bye to ur social life


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't believe how bad ass that game looks man...epic gore but would u expect anything less.

Can u go god mode on it?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Headfuck city today. Aunty has inoperable bone and lung C. They've told her no point treating it. 7% west coast ipa and pork scratching's to soothe the soul.


Jesus dude can't say shit to make u feel better bit ill pop a few xanax for u


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That looks fuckin insane man..say bye bye to ur social life


I don't have a social life. lol
The Mrs fucked that years ago.



theslipperbandit said:


> I can't believe how bad ass that game looks man...epic gore but would u expect anything less.
> 
> Can u go god mode on it?



That's not even running very well either (PC and TV not up to it).
The resolution is only 1360x768 (so a little better than 720p) and I get about 40-50 frames per second with all the eye candy effects turned down or off.

Yeah apparently there's console command cheats and you can do God Mode.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

U lucky fucker!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U lucky fucker!



.........


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm already three parts Oliver twist but thanks man. Old dear broke me heart saying this would be the last year buying Xmas presents. Puts my house shit.into perspective big time.


Get her on the rso


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/our-towns-and-cities/sheffield/south-yorkshire-police-can-spy-on-your-phone-s-calls-texts-and-location-without-you-knowing-1-8177448


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 13, 2016)

Weres the phish...



theslipperbandit said:


> How fuckin dope is this


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.thestar.co.uk/our-towns-and-cities/sheffield/south-yorkshire-police-can-spy-on-your-phone-s-calls-texts-and-location-without-you-knowing-1-8177448


Months ago my solicitor told me not to talk to him (or anyone else) about anything in detail over the phone because all phone calls are monitored or recorded in some way or another, that's good enough for me


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2016)

Lower flower. Leaves still on. Looking happy as can be. 
 
In my experience a plant will change the positioning and structure of a fan leaf depending on what conditions the plant is in e.g. in a vertical set up the stem on the fan leaves are very long. They seem to lie more vertically as well. Logic would say that if the fan leaves are important enough for the plant to modify them structurally then they should be left to do what the plant needs them to do. Kiss.
DST


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> How fuckin dope is this


talk about a water cooler lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 13, 2016)

novatech is good for pc parts thats where i get all my upgrades from hows it growing any way almost the weekend \O/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

If my weed doesn't arrive tomorrow I'm gonna be going bonkers but on a plus popped 2 xanax n me n the gf went for a walk down the woods with the dog n I'm gonna take my mushroom identification book with me just to be sure for neXT time .
Got home had 3 xanax a d10 and now a pint bottle of orchard thieves with a bit of lemon juice ( takes from the sweetness)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Months ago my solicitor told me not to talk to him (or anyone else) about anything in detail over the phone because all phone calls are monitored or recorded in some way or another, that's good enough for me


I use wickr..she's dead handy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

Actually any1 on wickr here ?
If u are pm me ur name


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

Yorkshire police also have Cellbrite tech.

It's the kit I mentioned a month or so back about the cops getting everything off your sim card that it has ever sent.

http://www.cellebrite.com/

*"Cellebrite* *Mobile Synchronization* is an Israeli company that manufactures data extraction, transfer and analysis devices for cellular phones and mobile devices. The company is a subsidiary of Japan's Sun Corporation." - Wiki

"In March 2016, it was reported that Cellebrite offered to unlock an iPhone involved in the FBI–Apple encryption dispute. Later, after the FBI announced it had successfully accessed the iPhone thanks to a third party, a press report said it was Cellebrite who had assisted with unlocking the device.An FBI source denied it was Cellebrite." (it was) - Wiki



Apple products are the devil sporn, if you're bent (which we all are) do yourself a favour and ditch Apple.
(Cops love Apple, makes the job easier)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

Yorkshire police have mobile Cellbrite units.




They can jack your shit on the street.

Android developers forum are working on a way to disable the usb slots pass through on Android handsets so that Cellbrite units can't be used, it won't transfer data it'll only charge the phone.

HTC seems to be the best manufacturer for modding/security by the end user apparently.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2016)

I loathe apple sony xperia z5 bruv n I also have a sweet app called cell spy catcher and a ton of other helpful apps for safety


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> novatech is good for pc parts thats where i get all my upgrades from hows it growing any way almost the weekend \O/


CCL in Bradford.

Biggest in the country I think.

https://www.cclonline.com/


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2016)

Hopefully this won't finish up in the bin.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yorkshire police have mobile Cellbrite units.
> 
> View attachment 3804046
> 
> ...


Will dumping a phone in water help if the doors come in?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Will dumping a phone in water help if the doors come in?


Cramming it in your freckle would probably be better. Plus if they find it no fucker will want to touch it


----------



## zeddd (Oct 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Cramming it in your freckle would probably be better. Plus if they find it no fucker will want to touch it


Fuk that I haven't got 10 mins to work it up there crying


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk that I haven't got 10 mins to work it up there crying


A tub of lurpack and a pair of long nose mole grips to retrieve it too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

Well that's me just come to after the afternoons swally. I've well and truly broken my body clock now. 

Fuckin west coast ipa.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2016)

If the plod use the big red key they've enough to put you away regardless of what they get off your phone, it just helps them fill in the blanks of who you're working with.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well that's me just come to after the afternoons swally. I've well and truly broken my body clock now.
> 
> Fuckin west coast ipa.


Welcome to the world of the fucked body clock. 
Now it's staying dark for longer I haven't got a clue where the fuck I am most of the time


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 14, 2016)

Every day's Friday when you grow full time ! Oo er


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank u mr post man he not only finally gave me my one package but thought he'd give me my other at the same time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Hopefully this won't finish up in the bin. View attachment 3804084


I'll take some of that when it's done lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Will dumping a phone in water help if the doors come in?


Microwave it would work better


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Microwave it would work better


Don't own one, I like vit B12 too much


----------



## zeddd (Oct 14, 2016)

Rolled back a carpet in new gaf stood on the gripper rod twice then open up my finger on it zipping the tent, blood sweat and tears this game


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Every day's Friday when you grow full time ! Oo er


I take drugs like life's my Friday. 

Just been for a half dozen cowies. Blue R2D2's. Press is well nice. Lad gave me a one of the new batch of proper. Not even half a point and I'm zinging, right oily flakes. Managed to refrain from buying any, just...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Ud deserve it don..go spoil yourself


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I take drugs like life's my Friday.
> 
> Just been for a half dozen cowies. Blue R2D2's. Press is well nice. Lad gave me a one of the new batch of proper. Not even half a point and I'm zinging, right oily flakes. Managed to refrain from buying any, just...


My m8 got a load of them 3 wise monkeys, can feel a messy weekend coming shortly, fucking well over due.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

Nah I'm leaving off em lax, need to keep my levels level for a bit or ill just go off it again. Tempting mind...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> My m8 got a load of them 3 wise monkeys, can feel a messy weekend coming shortly, fucking well over due.


good to see ya about man. keeping ya heed doon still eh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Will dumping a phone in water help if the doors come in?


Unfortunately not.

Solid state memory.

You might stop the phone from functioning normally but the data can still be retrieved.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah I'm leaving off em lax, need to keep my levels level for a bit or ill just go off it again. Tempting mind...
> View attachment 3804661



Large them fuckers eh?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, not much choice. Keeping mesel in free smoke and that but if I'm looking to grow atm I'd be lookin at renting a gaff for it....be a new grow in new year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

aye about 220ish apparently. test went straight to black fast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah, not much choice. Keeping mesel in free smoke and that but if I'm looking to grow atm I'd be lookin at renting a gaff for it....be a new grow in new year


just got to play it safe man, no point putting yaself on radar til it's blown over. new house, new grow, new year for me too. think I've found a spot. it's ground floor and the venting is going to take some figuring out but fuck it I'll run a dehumidifier if I have to.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just got to play it safe man, no point putting yaself on radar til it's blown over. new house, new grow, new year for me too. think I've found a spot. it's ground floor and the venting is going to take some figuring out but fuck it I'll run a dehumidifier if I have to.


Aye not so easy to up and move when u own the gaff, even if I let it out it wouldn't cover the mortgage ffs. I'll set up again in new year anyway, no one will be knowing this time, we live and learn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

fuck me it's hard enough finding a place to rent over this way. fuckers want a note off yer mam to move into a damp shit tip ffs. AFTER you've forked over a grand odd.

half of me says just dive in both feet, move coke and benzo's for a few month and fuck growing off.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah, not much choice. Keeping mesel in free smoke and that but if I'm looking to grow atm I'd be lookin at renting a gaff for it....be a new grow in new year


Im in same situ. ICant grow in here @ mo the landlords all over me,my brothers the occupant,hes got a new bird so his fuking the house off(wanker) i didnt even know i wasnt on the tenancy since my mam passed away.
Could lose the house i grew up in even though iv been down living here 30 odd year,wasnt here for 15 yr but they dont know that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah, not much choice. Keeping mesel in free smoke and that but if I'm looking to grow atm I'd be lookin at renting a gaff for it....be a new grow in new year


Yeah growing 2 addictive isn't it..nothing better than popping into ur grow to see everything lush


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just got to play it safe man, no point putting yaself on radar til it's blown over. new house, new grow, new year for me too. think I've found a spot. it's ground floor and the venting is going to take some figuring out but fuck it I'll run a dehumidifier if I have to.


I got a sassy dehumidifier in aldi a yr back she turns on n off when the set humidity is reached..miles better than the delong one I'd gotten


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

Laughing me tatties off at the non lurcals saying 7% is owa much at 4pm. I've proper vexed the barmaid by going after one of the birds who drinks here. Proper funny.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye not so easy to up and move when u own the gaff, even if I let it out it wouldn't cover the mortgage ffs. I'll set up again in new year anyway, no one will be knowing this time, we live and learn


True that mate.only my missus n Aunty know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I got a sassy dehumidifier in aldi a yr back she turns on n off when the set humidity is reached..miles better than the delong one I'd gotten


Aye I'm past caring now like, hung for a sheep as a lamb n that. They'll have to catch me fog.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck me it's hard enough finding a place to rent over this way. fuckers want a note off yer mam to move into a damp shit tip ffs. AFTER you've forked over a grand odd.
> 
> half of me says just dive in both feet, move coke and benzo's for a few month and fuck growing off.


The xanax games been great for me ukbenzo does a k pack for 333e or so and I sell em at 10 for 30e,20 for 50e n 50 for 100e..made 450 in 2 days..mdma is also a great option and think of it this way would u really have enough self control to be shifting coke? Atleast with mdma it's not addictive n they sell something propper


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

A mother fucking westie went for my rotties next today so out of reflex I grabbed the cunts jaw pulled him to the ground n kicked the cunt..50 fuckin quid for a tetanus shot!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> Solid state memory.
> 
> You might stop the phone from functioning normally but the data can still be retrieved.


Quite easily aswell even when u wipe ur phone there's still alot of metadata about but in fairness it's the cellphone towers that'll fuck u over..I've this lad always on 


Anyone play around with wireshark?n that's a bad ass program for sniffing n all..probably one of the best programs I've ever downloaded or the good ol days of war driving


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

And u should always bridge aswell as using a vpn.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ive been eyeing up a Blackphone but dontknow if its gonna attract attention by virtue of having one etc


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah growing 2 addictive isn't it..nothing better than popping into ur grow to see everything lush


I do miss it m8, but for me atm it's easier hiding a bit of product than it is a load of equipment, I've still a pic of my grow the day before they took it. Brings back memories, just got it all nice too with the rdwc on its first run....cunts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Ah I feel ur pain man..atleast you've the dn if ur hanging


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah I feel ur pain man..atleast you've the dn if ur hanging


Sure I've you bunch a friendly cunts lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Jesus lads 600e is 525 pounds...loving the pound atm


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus lads 600e is 525 pounds...loving the pound atm


Made a difference when I was doin work down ther and getting paid in euros, good for yous now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh it's been great for me..super good the last few weeks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Lowest it's been since the 80s or something but uk tourism will be mental


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Let me know if ur ever round my neck of the woods n pop in for a tea n a spliff


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Never down that way anymore m8, doin work for a company up here now, good doe and less hours, was so I could put more time into the grow lol....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

U got any portable vapes?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Nah mate just the digi volcano.
They have a line of portable ones..od go with the smaller one


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Been looking at them now and again, keep getting drawn to the pax2 or the grasshopper


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone play around with wireshark?


Yeah I fuck around with Kali every now and again, have done since Backtrack days.

Keep on at myself to set something up regular/proper so I have a permanent work station.

I've got so many random projects in my head it's silly.




I'm looking at using something like Rasberry Pi for VoIP calls and ditching the mobile permanently.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 14, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Ive been eyeing up a Blackphone but dontknow if its gonna attract attention by virtue of having one etc


I've had my eye on those since they were in testing.


I'm not convinced they're all they're cracked up to be.

It's still an Android device after all.
They've patched the first Stagefright exploit but not others and they've done nothing to combat Cellbrite.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I fuck around with Kali every now and again, have done since Backtrack days.
> 
> Keep on at myself to set something up regular/proper so I have a permanent work station.
> 
> ...


I'm the same man I get insanely obsessed with something then something else gets my attention n I've half projects all about the shop.
I'm liking the voip idea, u gonna run it with SFLphone ? Heck all the shit you'll needs pretty open sourced and ur gonna save a ton of money on phone bills..keep me posted if u get it done I may follow but I hate using phones full stop. U read up on wickr? It's a good messaging service.

How's doom going? When u upgrading the rig?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Dudes no matter what u do ur phones gonna be tracked..the amount of times my wifi turns off in public hotpots is insane (phone disconnects when she notices anything iffy on the network) and if you've used anything like wireshark u know how scary it is to own a computer..a child can run that program n u just leave it running as u do ur day to day shit n boom tons of useful packets are intercepted.or even RAT is one scary cunt if someone wants ur info they'll get it that's why basic opsec like don't use ur real name on Facebook,don't sling on the street n keep low key and ur dandy.
Of shit went down I'd first brick my phone then microwave the bitch.my computer is the only thing I'm secure with..ain't got shit on her n I've had her 7yrs love my baby...I learned java script on that bad boy so sentimental value is der haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

Jesus lads ur tourism is gonna be booming..in fairness it'll probably benifit the uk quite a bit.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus lads ur tourism is gonna be booming..in fairness it'll probably benifit the uk quite a bit.
> View attachment 3805342


It was at 92p for a euro the other day... think il do some crimbo shoppin up north this year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> The xanax games been great for me ukbenzo does a k pack for 333e or so and I sell em at 10 for 30e,20 for 50e n 50 for 100e..made 450 in 2 days..mdma is also a great option and think of it this way would u really have enough self control to be shifting coke? Atleast with mdma it's not addictive n they sell something propper


Aye I'd been thinking Mandy was a good option. I need to get into the student market though and those fucks are a PITA


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 15, 2016)

BOOOOOOOM

weed nerds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah all my buyers are uni ppl my mate slings for me so I don't do face to face contact anymore..made 500e now in like 2 days had a mate buy a bag late last night lol ffs n that was mostly xanax..don't think I'll sling mdma anymore it's always only a weekend thing but if the price is right n I find decent quality I'll pick up an oz to have about.
I sell viagra for a tenner a pop when I'd sell mdma I'd offer it n xanax for the next morning..they always bought lol up sell lands lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

100 quid more n I'm gonna do another big order maybe mid week off me green guy then 2 or 3 k packs from ukbenzo n ill be sorted till I crop.. thinking maybe 10 boxes of crescent vals aswell for 40e a strip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Lines for breaky. Long time til kick off.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

That's dedication for you u..od 2 xanax when I got up n had 4 mugs of coffee b4 I even attempted to do me workout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

I reckon there's more coin in scripts than proper drugs. Just need to find the market. Old gadgies that cant get it up haha. I'm struggling with the decision to turn fulltime in that game. I've been trying to turn legit for donkeys. Thinking what's the point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's dedication for you u..od 2 xanax when I got up n had 4 mugs of coffee b4 I even attempted to do me workout


In it to win it lax. I'd love a xanax about now but I'm on the drink this after and after last time I know I'll be messy soon as I put one to my lips.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon there's more coin in scripts than proper drugs. Just need to find the market. Old gadgies that cant get it up haha. I'm struggling with the decision to turn fulltime in that game. I've been trying to turn legit for donkeys. Thinking what's the point.


Man I'm making sick money from the xanax it's rediculous and everyone loves em hangover cure n all. Head down to ur boozer n ask the old piss heads n see how it goes but I sold em best with mdma cuz ur solid for hours n off ur tits then the xanax for the morning...perfect party pack


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> In it to win it lax. I'd love a xanax about now but I'm on the drink this after and after last time I know I'll be messy soon as I put one to my lips.


Ukbenzo on dream man 333 euro for 1000 bars! That's min 2 grand for me if they buy em at 50 for 100 but most do the 20 for 50e...once I shift those I've to sort a propper drop n move big amounts hopefully cuz a few smack heads in the town over love em so if I ask a mate to ask the h dealers if they'd buy em in bulk like 1000 for 800 or so I'm minted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> It was at 92p for a euro the other day... think il do some crimbo shoppin up north this year


Fuck that man stock up on weed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Not sure about shitting where I eat. Coke and e are fine but I reckon the staff wont take kindly to benzo'ing the regulars. They didn't like me benzo'd.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ukbenzo on dream man 333 euro for 1000 bars! That's min 2 grand for me if they buy em at 50 for 100 but most do the 20 for 50e...once I shift those I've to sort a propper drop n move big amounts hopefully cuz a few smack heads in the town over love em so if I ask a mate to ask the h dealers if they'd buy em in bulk like 1000 for 800 or so I'm minted


I can't be arsed dealing with bag heads man.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

That's why u find a middle man to do the dirt for u n never do tic..ever lol 
And they always have money oddly enough lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Trust issues man. I work alone, always have. Funnily enough I do tic folks but I only serve friends and it always comes back on time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

I've the same 3 mates(the real close ones u rarely come by) since primary school n a few have been caught with blues that I sold to em n I was next to em n they didn't say shit they've proven themselves time n time again n always had my back.even when I was in school selling hash out my locker I'd give em a key so they could get a q or 8th sell it n pop the money back in my locker but I do take care of em like depending on the amount they move I pay em in weed or benzos 

Mind they don't know I grow lol only the missus n Aunty know n that's how I'll keep it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh and not even my close mates know where I live lol everything is in the gfs name and for social office n docs n all that I've the mothers addy.
N I never tell em how much I have at any given time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

That's the key like, what they don't know can't be used against you. Once I shift it'll be new numbers and no one to the house. Not that I did that anyway but I'll be off grid for a good while. Actually looking forward to it now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

It's great man the gf is a clean freak aswell so she hates ppl coming over messing up the place haha and I have wickr for contacting ppl with no numbers exchanged just a name u pic n secure end to end encryption...you can also choose how long ur message is displayed for b4 it deletes n it won't let u take screen shots of the conversations


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Smart. I'm oldschool just use a burner. Was chatting to my man yesterday. The pipeline for the proper has 30 drivers they work shifts and get 2k a drop. Am thinking of learning to drive lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Well that's a g done and I'm away on the lash. Sposed to be playing pool tonight haha should be interesting. I'm a hit and hope at the best of times...


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 15, 2016)

He'll know td, he's family


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> How's doom going? When u upgrading the rig?


I'll be getting a couple of bits crop time, arse end of November just into December if all goes to plan.
They look like they'll be long uns though ffs.


I got stuck the other day playing, can't suss how to get out of a section.


Got plant shit to deal with today before I go near a game.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Think I jinxed myself the other day when I said to Zeddd I'd been lucky over the years to never get any bugs.

Goes in to turn the lights on last night and I think I've got fucking Thrips.
Early days it seems and I've got some Pyrethrin spray so I'll give em a dose of that today and order some more sharpish.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

I use to buy my smoke off a lad that had 3 different phones on him at all times...what a fuckin liberty he was..been constantly raided aswell the n upper. .can't associate with eejit like that.
My uncle got caught bringing powder back from Holland when he use to gig there..he'd to leave ireland mate the times not worth it he'd to uproot his whole life over a few keys


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think I jinxed myself the other day when I said to Zeddd I'd been lucky over the years to never get any bugs.
> 
> Goes in to turn the lights on last night and I think I've got fucking Thrips.
> Early days it seems and I've got some Pyrethrin spray so I'll give em a dose of that today and order some more sharpish.


Ive only ever had gnats n gnatrol was amazing it kills em fucking deal n u mix it with ur water n feed normally n a few fly strips for the flying cunts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

That's Ebay smashed for 250ml of Pyrethrin 5EC, 1L of cold pressed Neem oil and some emusifier.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Now I've to fit a new battery in the car for the Mrs before she fucks off to Poland for the week then I can crack on spraying the big tent.



No rest for the wicked eh.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I use to buy my smoke off a lad that had 3 different phones on him at all times...what a fuckin liberty he was..been constantly raided aswell the n upper. .can't associate with eejit like that.
> My uncle got caught bringing powder back from Holland when he use to gig there..he'd to leave ireland mate the times not worth it he'd to uproot his whole life over a few keys



I've had 17 year old pakis rock up in Subaru turbo's like that enough times.

17 in a £25,000 motor and 3-4 phones on the passenger seat just says it all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

£5,000 in the glove compartment and a taxi bag of change in the foot well. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Bollocks.


Forgot about having to birth the shroom cakes too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Funny being this off my teeth in public. Gonna have a break or ill be no good for the footy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2016)

Missed my fuckin metro stop haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Can never be too mashed for football lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had 17 year old pakis rock up in Subaru turbo's like that enough times.
> 
> 17 in a £25,000 motor and 3-4 phones on the passenger seat just says it all.


And guaranteed they've we pons n drugs laying about but hey they gangsta...stupid Fuck. Darwin awards all round lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

rob333 said:


> i have used regs and femmed and have got more females from regs than what i have femmed



....................................


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Funny being this off my teeth in public. Gonna have a break or ill be no good for the footy


And being single sucks why?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think I jinxed myself the other day when I said to Zeddd I'd been lucky over the years to never get any bugs.
> 
> Goes in to turn the lights on last night and I think I've got fucking Thrips.
> Early days it seems and I've got some Pyrethrin spray so I'll give em a dose of that today and order some more sharpish.


Prevention is better than cure is my method. 
I use predators for spiders and a different type for thrips and nematodes for fungus gnat larvae. 
I use all those every grow. 
Now if I could find something to protect them from me I would be golden.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's Ebay smashed for 250ml of Pyrethrin 5EC, 1L of cold pressed Neem oil and some emusifier.


Any chance you throw up a link Yorks. All sellers I can find seem to be U.S and postage is mental


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CCL in Bradford.
> 
> Biggest in the country I think.
> 
> https://www.cclonline.com/


yeh man thats cheaper then this one m8 nice


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 15, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Any chance you throw up a link Yorks. All sellers I can find seem to be U.S and postage is mental


try this one dude http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Pyrethrum-5EC-Organic-Natural-Insect-Pest-Plant-Spray-Crops-In-Various-Sizes-/141984154105?var=&hash=item210eea41f9:m:mF2xYGYzRFyBKu31sTfpMkQ


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think I jinxed myself the other day when I said to Zeddd I'd been lucky over the years to never get any bugs.
> 
> Goes in to turn the lights on last night and I think I've got fucking Thrips.
> Early days it seems and I've got some Pyrethrin spray so I'll give em a dose of that today and order some more sharpish.


Dr zymes totally got rid of mine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Prevention is better than cure is my method.


Yeah I think I know where they came from.

I've been recycling the same 200L or so of Canna Pro+ coco as my base stock for about 4 years now, no problems, everything spot on and the plants love recycled coco.

This time I topped it up with some cheap coco bricks from Home Bargains at £1.89 for 50L, it's had garbage in it like bits of leaf and stones and shit pressed in it when I've used it years ago so I vowed not to use cheap bricks anymore.

Stupid cunt me didn't listen to my own advice and the price swayed me, you really do 'get what you pay for' when it comes to coco and I reckon they've come from that.

It's my own fault.............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Any chance you throw up a link Yorks. All sellers I can find seem to be U.S and postage is mental



Yeah man, sure.

100ml of Pyrethrum 5EC for £12.99......
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140966324052?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140966324052?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140966324052?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*

1L of cold pressed Neem oil for £13.39......
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251977451345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=550844423356&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251977451345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=550844423356&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251977451345?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=550844423356&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

And 100ml of emulsifier from the same seller for £5.95......
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262354639802?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=561141258857&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262354639802?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=561141258857&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262354639802?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=561141258857&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*


2 parts Neem oil to 1 part emulsifier apparently so I should have got a 500ml bottle of emulsifier but meh......It'll do for now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man thats cheaper then this one m8 nice


I have a seriously hard time trying to beat CCL's prices and customer service.

Ebay beats the prices usually but it's a ball ache more often than not.

CCL is my 'go to' supplier, been using them for about 12 years.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> try this one dude http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-Pyrethrum-5EC-Organic-Natural-Insect-Pest-Plant-Spray-Crops-In-Various-Sizes-/141984154105?var=&hash=item210eea41f9:m:mF2xYGYzRFyBKu31sTfpMkQ


Thanks Pompey


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man, sure.
> 
> 100ml of Pyrethrum 5EC for £12.99......
> *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140966324052?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> ...


Thanks Yorkie


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I have a seriously hard time trying to beat CCL's prices and customer service.
> 
> Ebay beats the prices usually but it's a ball ache more often than not.
> 
> CCL is my 'go to' supplier, been using them for about 12 years.


yeh man i needs a new card really still useing my old amd radeon r250 only thing letting me down really and a hhd hard drive just a ball ache to change with all programes ect


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man i needs a new card really still useing my old amd radeon r250 only thing letting me down really and a hhd hard drive just a ball ache to change with all programes ect


You could maybe flash the bios on that then overclock it to get more out of it.

AMD have been rebadging cards for the last 7 years before Fury came out..

For example the R7 250 is a rebranded HD7770, they're exactly the same card (just bios tweeks)

I think the R9 is a 7870.
And I think the R9 380x is a 7890.

(I'm not 100% on the last 2 though, I could dig about at some point and double check)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm rocking an old Nvidia GTX 650ti.

I seriously need to upgrade. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

GTX 980ti come crop time.

And swap my Phenom II x6 for an FX x8 and overclock to like 4.5-4.8ghz.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 15, 2016)

yeh man think im going to go for AMD Piledriver FX-8 Eight Core 9590 4.70Ghz and 
MSI 990FXA Gaming AMD 990FX board then just find a card to match


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

2 xanax one crescent val and a pint bottle of orchard theves with a dash of lemon just and just after a big fat 2 skinner...definitely buying k packs man I've lads that started with 10 for 30 then once they saw the quality 50 for 100 now dole day they want 100 for 175 but I said best I can do is 110 for 200e lol the k packs only costing me 332e


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 15, 2016)

@Roobarb

You tried "home defence Ant stop granules" ?

I spray with it and water with it during veg if I get a bad bug problem, its Spinosad based, only kinda Spinosad I found in the uk easy to get, I mean even some asda`s and sainsbury's and such sell it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man think im going to go for AMD Piledriver FX-8 Eight Core 9590 4.70Ghz and
> MSI 990FXA Gaming AMD 990FX board then just find a card to match



Don't get the FX9590, it's 220w and runs hot as fuck, it's at the clock speed limit of that chip out of the box by throwing max wattage at it.
You'll need a beasty cooler on top and it frys VRM's for fun.

I've got an Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 board.

You're better off getting a 125w FX (like FX8350-FX8370) and overclocking it.
Much, much safer and the end result is the same because they're essentially the same chip underneath, just the 9590 has had more power pumped through it to get 4.7 out of it.

It's a scam really.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

You can clock a 125w chip to 4.7 stable 24/7 easy.

The 220w chip is 4.7 standard (5.0 boost), will only gain maybe 2-3 FPS at 5.0 in games over the 4.7 but the trade off is all that power and heat, it's just ridiculous.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll be getting an 125w FX8370 cos it's the best chip my board can handle/supports.

The Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 only has a single phase power circuit and handles about 140w tops, so that's plenty headroom for overclocking.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone had any good Romulan in the UK ? 

Most peeps I speak to hear seem to have never heard of it, been on my to try list for a few years now.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been using s bit of S on the gg4 with uvb and I'm getting trichomes all down the petioles of the upper fans and onto the leaf. The bracts are frosted over at week 6 +


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't get the FX9590, it's 220w and runs hot as fuck, it's at the clock speed limit of that chip out of the box by throwing max wattage at it.
> You'll need a beasty cooler on top and it frys VRM's for fun.
> 
> I've got an Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 board.
> ...


 ah right ah right worth looking into then im running the amd a8-6600k apu at min prob fastest my board can get still got the old fm2+ board used to play the MMORPG sort of games used to love kkdn and red alert ect bk in the day


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 15, 2016)

how you lot been any way dont get on much any more now bk at work


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I've been using s bit of S on the gg4 with uvb and I'm getting trichomes all down the petioles of the upper fans and onto the leaf. The bracts are frosted over at week 6 +


I've got another attempt at GG#4 this round but I still don't think I'll do it justice. It has been cut down to a stump twice and was VERY rootbound. I repotted it into a 15 litre pot and put it into flower before it got settled in its new pot but it's growing ok ish now but we'll see. The last one had real problems with the summertime heat and then I didn't water it and chucked it in the bin at ten weeks of flower ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 15, 2016)

Giving these wise monkeys a go lol. Fuck ther all so tempting...


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Giving these wise monkeys a go lol. Fuck ther all so tempting...





Mastergrow said:


> Giving these wise monkeys a go lol. Fuck ther all so tempting...


I've fancied trying those. I've got a black domino that I'm going to try tomorrow. I got a few samples when I got those orange owls. 
Let us know how the monkeys are


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 15, 2016)

Aye I'll keep ye posted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3805754
> 
> View attachment 3805755


Very nice healthy grow. What strain is it? I know you've said before but my short term memory isn't what it used to be lol

I think I've just remembered. smelly cherry X las"s lemon cut?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> smelly cherry X las"s lemon cut?


Yeah man, that's the one.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> Cool I don`t normally take clones off people.... but gg4 and or some rommy could be cool to have in the veg vault, lol


Wouldn't it just lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man, that's the one.


Is she a cut or bb gear?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Jesus lads gfs at work early so I popped 2 xanax n a big ass joint n had 3 mugs of coffee a family member brings from brasil and I can feel it at all.think I'll have a nap lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus lads gfs at work early so I popped 2 xanax n a big ass joint n had 3 mugs of coffee a family member brings from brasil and I can feel it at all.think I'll have a nap lol


A nap at this time ... ur mad 1 lax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

I've decided to put another jug on n get a workout done then nap


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've decided to put another jug on n get a workout done then nap


U should be doin the irish sunday workout... a load a pints of the black stuff and potatoes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

After this workout I'm having a giant spliff take a xanax n take the dog down the woods on a fucking marvellous adventure


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Definitely taking a spliff with me the place is fuckin marvellous


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 16, 2016)

morning lads whats going down


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is she a cut or bb gear?


Beans from a test cross Don did years ago.

I've 4 phenos over 23 plants.

There's 15 plants in the big tent under 1800w and 8 plants in the loft under 600w.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> any1 got the Las cut at all I've been ganning to grow some lemony goodness that finishes fast


I think it's long gone mate.


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

What do yous lot think about this; http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-37667285

All talk ,or are we looking at some serious progression in the UK?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> are we looking at some serious progression in the UK?


No, Scotland is nothing like England when it comes to Parliament and law.


Theresa May is the English prime minister ffs, she got caught trying to alter an official drug report in 2014 when she was Home Secretary because she didn't like it's conclusion.

The report.............

*https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/drugs-international-comparators*

.............found no link between harsh drug laws and illegal drug use.


She tried to change the draft before it was released.


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No.
> Scotland is nothing like England when it comes to Parliament and law.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I did hear about her doing that. 

We also had this a few days ago too however,
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/mhra-statement-on-products-containing-cannabidiol-cbd

Surely there must be some progression to be made here? 

Confirmation that cannabis has medicinal properties and then SNP stating they want to move forward with decriminalisation. May and her team would be making a mistake to ignore this, it is no secret the so called "war" on drugs is a farce


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah and the only company in the UK to have a license to grow weed (in order to make CBD products at all) is GW Pharmaceuticals.

GW Pharmaceuticals gets it's patented seeds from Hortapharm BV in the Netherlands, Hortapharm BV is owned by David Watson (Sam_Skunkman).

It's already locked down.

How ironic is it that the man who gave us the first stable hybrid is now 'Big Pharma'?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

CBD products sourced from outside the UK would be easier but then you'd still need a license to sell em like it says and they would have to meet strict pharma grade testing.


With our draconian government (no matter which party is in power) they'll keep it to themselves in 'big pharma'.

The model in the UK will never turn out like the USA.


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah and the only company in the UK to have a license to grow weed (in order to make CBD products at all) is GW Pharmaceuticals.
> 
> GW Pharmaceuticals gets it's patented seeds from Hortapharm BV in the Netherlands, Hortapharm BV is owned by David Watson (Sam_Skunkman).
> 
> ...


Yeah Sativex, I have not looked in to the exact make up of the stuff but I am sure I have heard of negative side effects that are not seen with the dried plant but only their extract.

From what I understand it is processed to fuck, taking all natural balances and "goodness" out of it. I guess it is like Cane Sugar. You have Jaggery , this has several health benefits and actual contains nutrition. Then our white crystal refined sugar , it comes from the same plant but is processed differently, the later obviously being good for nothing we like it's taste but it's not what we need. 

Anyway I am a bit out my depth on that stuff though cause like I say I haven't done too much homework on it, I can guarantee you will know more than me mate!

I know I am probably hoping for too much with those news posts like, but I'd like to think it means their will be change!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> What do yous lot think about this; http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-37667285
> 
> All talk ,or are we looking at some serious progression in the UK?


Fuck Councillor Doig. What a stupid sounding bitch. She has to be a bit stupid still citing it as a gateway drug to death......thats how far away the UK is from decriminalisation. And it's only medical. Fucking joke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> And being single sucks why?


Not really single ne more. Not really with someone either. She's away for Sunday dinner with her ex and his daughter. I'm getting lashed. Aye singleton is canny


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

That fucking walk fucked me up lol one xanax fine but 2 blunts n no water n alot of up hill I'm glad I didn't fall over..but I did wobble quite alot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah Sativex, I have not looked in to the exact make up of the stuff but I am sure I have heard of negative side effects that are not seen with the dried plant but only their extract.
> 
> From what I understand it is processed to fuck, taking all natural balances and "goodness" out of it.


Well not really.

I can't see there being any side effects as it's a natural oil very similar 'Rick Simpson' style oil and it's produced in pretty much the same way.


The plants GW grow are from distinct chemotypes though, the plants are from Skunk# 1 heritage but they've been selectively bred by Hortapharm BV so that they only produce one phytocannabiniod each.

It's how Hortapharm were able to patent the plants, as they have created "something which is not found in nature".


GW get the seeds sent to England where they grow the plants and then make oil out of them, combining different ratios of THC and CBD and so on (according to the oils) in whatever products they make.



*http://www.gwpharm.com/types-compounds.aspx*
"GW has unique access to an extensive library of “phytocannabinoids” through the breeding of unique “chemotypes” (plants characterised by their chemical content). Currently available cannabinoids include:


*D9-THC* (Delta-9 Tetrahydrocannabinol)

*D8-THC*(Delta-8 Tetrahydrocannabinol)

*THCA*(Tetrahydrocannabinol – Acid)

*THCV*(Tetrahydrocannabivarin)

*THCVA*(Tetrahydrocannabivarin – Acid)

*CBD*(Cannabidiol)

*CBDA*(Cannabidiol - Acid)

*CBDV*(Cannabidivarin)

*CBDVA*(Cannabidivarin - Acid)

*CBC*(Cannabichromene)

*CBG*(Cannabigerol)

*CBGA*(Cannabigerol – Acid)

*CBGV*(Cannabigerovarin)

*CBN*(Cannabinol)

*CBNV*(Cannabinovarin)"

There's certainly major side effects from the Synthetic THC that the USA makes that's trademarked Marinol (Dronabinol), that stuff's nasty.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Fuck Councillor Doig. What a stupid sounding bitch. She has to be a bit stupid still citing it as a gateway drug to death.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> She's away for Sunday dinner with her ex and his daughter.


Dafuq!.............


What's that all about?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah don, head down to the restaurant n walk up to her n whip out ur dick n start Pising on her whilst looking him straight in the eyes screaming "SEE THIS,THIS IS MINE" then zip up n head to micky ds for a big mac


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 16, 2016)

but dont forget to tip the waiter on the way out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> but dont forget to tip the waiter on the way out


We're not yanks, tips have to be earned.

If the waiter holds his dick for him then that deserves a fiver!


----------



## Pompeygrow (Oct 16, 2016)

lol yeh fair point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

Fuck knows man. Heads in bits with it. His daughters one of her best friends so I've got to deal with it or not.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 16, 2016)

Chill your boots weed nerds
We own the place


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I can imagine that, those 2 going to lunch.

But all 3 seems a bit iffy to me.


Would it be 4 if he gets a new bird on the go. 

Cringey as fuck that don't you think?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

My asserting yourself as alpha plan seems still pretty effective


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah don, head down to the restaurant n walk up to her n whip out ur dick n start Pising on her whilst looking him straight in the eyes screaming "SEE THIS,THIS IS MINE" then zip up n head to micky ds for a big mac


I piss on mine regular, & twice of a Tuesday !!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I pissed on mine one time off my nut years ago.

She was in bed fast asleep.
I rocked in, lobbed my cock out and pissed all over her head.

I didn't have a clue until she told me the next day.



Thinking back it was probably the subconscious hatred at work.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Well it is technically an unanimous vote in favour of literally taking the piss so it would be un gentlemanly action if u weren't to follow through.


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

There's certainly major side effects from the Synthetic THC that the USA makes that's trademarked Marinol (Dronabinol) said:


> I might be confusing Sativex with this then.
> 
> I just don't trust big Pharma....It is never straight forward like they tell us when they are pushing their products.


Aww I have fucked the quote!!

Fuck it.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 16, 2016)

@THE KONASSURE 
Thanks. I'll look into that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

Wronguns the pair of yas Irish and welsh! 

I did tho think about just rocking up but it wouldn't serve any purpose.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Shroom cakes birthed.

If you like mushrooms these things smell fucking amazing!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Dmt was the last trip I'd taken n that's probably the only stuff I'll take to trip ever again...shits amazing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't mean to sound gay but just express your feelings about the oddity of the situation and if she'd pls stop going for dinners with blokes...then chop ur dick off in give it to her in a nice little box...bitches love gifts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dmt was the last trip I'd taken n that's probably the only stuff I'll take to trip ever again...shits amazing


You need a higher dose of shrooms, not the poxy 3, 5 or 7 grams that are touted as a big doses round the web.

DMT is a functional analoge of Psilocybin/Psilocin, they're quite similar.

The higher the dose the closer in effects the trip will be to DMT.

It's why Zeddd's on about the large 200mg dose of pure.

Do that kind of dose and you won't be talking about DMT again. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Actually I pipped a massive dose n got the break through with crinkling sounds n gnomes telling me to stop doing diazapam...came 2 ten mins later aparently n cried lol.

I use to pick hundreds of liberty caps n eat 3 hundred in a go with some honey lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Lads I'm growing a beast of a beard to piss off the missus been at it a few months..amazed it's not ginger cuz only one of the parents have to carry that trate for it to give u a ginger beard...been getting overwhelming urges to chop wood n become a tree feller


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I don't mean to sound gay but just express your feelings about the oddity of the situation and if she'd pls stop going for dinners with blokes...then chop ur dick off in give it to her in a nice little box...bitches love gifts


 all heart ye lad. Haha Lou bou's and dead bitches ftw necro whut?!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

#necrofuntimes and with lots of research I've found an electric blanket for under the corpse for 20 odd mins then turn for a further 5 makes it alot less creepy when the bodies mildly warm


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 16, 2016)

47 tick tock


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Shroom cakes birthed.
> 
> If you like mushrooms these things smell fucking amazing!


awesome was thinking bout libertys theyll still be out another wk or 2 bit late now,only year i aint went picking in years they used to just grow on our plsying fields then thy just stopped someone said theyd been sprayed'woteva that is'.
U got your cakes innoculated up and running pal are they showing pinheads yet?any pics?can u use the cake a few times like them auto kits that come with the humidty bag.
Think i got a kilo wet of 1 dryed out was about ,18 gram.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Actually I pipped a massive dose n got the break through with crinkling sounds n gnomes telling me to stop doing diazapam...came 2 ten mins later aparently n cried lol.
> 
> I use to pick hundreds of liberty caps n eat 3 hundred in a go with some honey lol


Yeah I've done hundreds of fresh liberty caps a few times (I prefer brewing into tea), but it's all about the weight and liberty caps weigh sod all.

For a 200mg dose of Psilly we're talking about eating like 7-10oz of shrooms (if my maths is right?).

That's a LOT of liberty caps!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> U got your cakes innoculated up and running pal are they showing pinheads yet?any pics?can u use the cake a few times like them auto kits that come with the humidty bag.
> Think i got a kilo wet of 1 dryed out was about ,18 gram.


I've just birthed the cakes from the tubs and cleaned em up, they've been soaking in filtered water for an hour or 2.
I'm gonna take some pics and put em in the box for fruiting in a min.
Yeah you can get multiple flushes out of cakes, about 3 or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

No my maths must be shit. lol

Somebody else work it out and lets see.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah I've just realised I was working to 1% (which is unlikely) of FRESH shrooms, not dried.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah I've done hundreds of fresh liberty caps a few times (I prefer brewing into tea), but it's all about the weight and liberty caps weigh sod all.
> 
> For a 200mg dose of Psilly we're talking about eating like 7-10oz of shrooms (if my maths is right?).
> 
> That's a LOT of liberty caps!


Wed pick em for weeks around the gloat couse every morning n sometimes we'd eat as we picked but if we saved em we'd brown paper bag em into the hot press n with 4 to 5 lands picking you'd have so fucking many...propper emotional experiences on liberty caps man. I like acid n all but something just right about shrooms. .deers even love the buggers


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wed pick em for weeks around the gloat couse every morning n sometimes we'd eat as we picked but if we saved em we'd brown paper bag em into the hot press n with 4 to 5 lands picking you'd have so fucking many...propper emotional experiences on liberty caps man. I like acid n all but something just right about shrooms. .deers even love the buggers


Strong as hoffman acid if u eat enough.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wed pick em for weeks around the gloat couse every morning n sometimes we'd eat as we picked but if we saved em we'd brown paper bag em into the hot press n with 4 to 5 lands picking you'd have so fucking many...propper emotional experiences on liberty caps man. I like acid n all but something just right about shrooms. .deers even love the buggers



Yeah I prefer shrooms to acid, acid seems a little cleaner but it can get sketchy as fuck.


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dmt was the last trip I'd taken n that's probably the only stuff I'll take to trip ever again...shits amazing


I want to try DMT but get the fear I end up on a permo haha!

So interested in hearing the dumbed down explanation of experiences but think I would have to be the one that never comes back knowing my luck. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Sick of those 250w cfls so I'm gonna buy a budmaster 4 cob led yolk for the veg tent to get some serious growth n eventually muvh the budmaster 9 into the flowering


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've just birthed the cakes from the tubs and cleaned em up, they've been soaking in filtered water for an hour or 2.
> I'm gonna take some pics and put em in the box for fruiting in a min.
> Yeah you can get multiple flushes out of cakes, about 3 or so.


Yea the yield goes up a bit until the 3rd flush then they slow down,think ive had 5 flushes outta the kits.
Mite try this myself the syringes are online,i couldnt find the grow kits tho innoculated must be fully illegal now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Mind you I've only had acid tabs a few times in my life but I suspect maybe only 1 or 2 of those times were actually proper acid.

Long before I knew about testing kits and shit, I've never been able to get hold of microdots which would have pretty much been 100% certain.

So really, fuck knows what I've actually had.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> I want to try DMT but get the fear I end up on a permo haha!
> 
> So interested in hearing the dumbed down explanation of experiences but think I would have to be the one that never comes back knowing my luck. lol


Make sure it's just DMT as they cut alot of it with other traditional crap well anyways get a gram or some nice dose and whatever they recccomend take twice even 3 times that to guarantee u make the cross over..that's what's every1 wants it's like saliva but ur more concious n it's just a really deep experience.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Shrooms are a dead cert though, can't fake those fuckers with research chems. lol


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Make sure it's just DMT as they cut alot of it with other traditional crap well anyways get a gram or some nice dose and whatever they recccomend take twice even 3 times that to guarantee u make the cross over..that's what's every1 wants it's like saliva but ur more concious n it's just a really deep experience.


Can you have bad trips? Like really scary I am going to die fuckos on DMT? lol

I had a really fucked up experience with high dose (for me) of Black Mamba when I was younger, fucked with me big time lol Half still think I died eh!


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

Fuck reasearch chemz ther the cats arsehole
Dont like d.m.t either its weird as fuck shroimz all the way.
Dried out the ground and powderd jus cap em no shitty taste or fukall,bezt buzz on planet...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Can you have bad trips? Like really scary I am going to die fuckos on DMT? lol
> 
> I had a really fucked up experience with high dose (for me) of Black Mamba when I was like 17 , fucked with me big time lol Half still think I died eh!


No dude every1 has a spiritual buzz ur in a higher place all is calm it's just so beautiful u wake up super empathetic n I cried...shit was definitely needed.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Fuck reasearch chemz ther the cats arsehole
> Dont like d.m.t either its weird as fuck shroimz all the way.
> Dried out the ground and powderd jus cap em no shitty taste or fukall,bezt buzz on planet...


Be a man n eat em in fist fulls out a bag down the park lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Can you have bad trips? Like really scary I am going to die fuckos on DMT? lol


It's all about 'set and setting' but if you're even worried about having a bad trip in the first place then it's probably best you stay away.

Being paranoid in the first place about what to expect is a sure fire way of guaranteeing a bad trip.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Be a man n eat em in fist fulls out a bag down the park lol


You can't eat enough fresh ones to get a good trip, that's the point.


Well one comparable to a decent acid or DMT trip.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Truffles aren't half bad either


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

With libertys you'd be there all fucking day trying to shovel enough in. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Truffles aren't half bad either


Never had those.

Apparently they can be cultivated too but they're quite tricky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> #necrofuntimes and with lots of research I've found an electric blanket for under the corpse for 20 odd mins then turn for a further 5 makes it alot less creepy when the bodies mildly warm


Lol proper stiffy haha


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's all about 'set and setting' but if you're even worried about having a bad trip in the first place then it's probably best you stay away.
> 
> Being paranoid in the first place about what to expect is a sure fire way of guaranteeing a bad trip.


Yeah that's the problem haha, how do I stop being para and just do it! lol

Cause I find the stuff mad interesting,


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With libertys you'd be there all fucking day trying to shovel enough in. lol


Ive munched em playingvideo games n all man faces would swirled on tv but I just loved that inner content you'd experience.
I never took tripping compounds to get mangled it was always for just how different it made my brain work. ..amazing stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah that's the problem haha, how do I stop being para and just do it!


You've got to be a non-para person in the first place.

Tripping is not for everybody.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah that's the problem haha, how do I stop being para and just do it! lol
> 
> Cause I find the stuff mad interesting,


Diazapam before u trip


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

So silly bastard me didn't wear a mask when I sprayed the big tent with Pyrethrin earlier.


Think I've burned my nose/throat, it's sore as fuck.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Well diazapam on hand for if ur gonna freak or a faster hitter like a xanax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So silly bastard me didn't wear a mask when I sprayed the big tent with Pyrethrin earlier.
> 
> 
> Think I've burned my nose/throat, it's sore as fuck.


Ive once had to bleach cheap a tint bar bog with no windows and it was fucking mental man propper scary for a bit after lol


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You've got to be a non-para person in the first place.
> 
> Tripping is not for everybody.


Yeah I do have a little of that in me I guess, not a full schizoid though haha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I fucking hate bleach, the Mrs is banned from using it in my house.

She has a habit of pouring bucket loads down the bog without saying anything and then I'll go in for a piss, lift the seat and BOOM!

Can't fucking swallow for hours.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Having a good mate with you will usually help and it will make u laugh n be silly so it's really easy to make the trip work for u but just keep the environment safe and have a mate just melt away


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I fucking hate bleach, the Mrs is banned from using it in my house.
> 
> She has a habit of pouring bucket loads down the bog without saying anything and then I'll go in for a piss, lift the seat and BOOM!


Pissing on bleach is a fucking nasty smell like, cancerous shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> Yeah I do have a little of that in me I guess, not a full schizoid though haha.


How the fuck u growing pot then lol a little paranoia is good but u got one life mate and every1 that's done acid or any trippy compound will tell u that it'll actually blow ur fuckin mind.you'll have such a new found respect for everything around u and I'm not a mother fuckin hippie and I'm atheist to fuck but that's what I'd consider as close to a spiritual experience one Can get


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

My missus bleaches our entire tiled bathroom weekly in her fucking cleaning lab coat.she also bleaches the back cemented over garden...women aye


----------



## The-Budster (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> How the fuck u growing pot then lol a little paranoia is good but u got one life mate and every1 that's done acid or any trippy compound will tell u that it'll actually blow ur fuckin mind.you'll have such a new found respect for everything around u and I'm not a mother fuckin hippie and I'm atheist to fuck but that's what I'd consider as close to a spiritual experience one Can get


Well there are times where it is like the scene on Goodfellas where he is being chased by the Helicopter haaha.In a sweaty para mess But I just make it through the day somehow lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> she also bleaches the back cemented over garden...women aye


Meanwhile in man land, we have a jet wash.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Lads I'm definitely getting that budmaster 400 cob for me veg tent in a month or so


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Meanwhile in man land, we have a jet wash.


Dude she brushes twice before she vacuums then mops then dry the floor...this happens a few times a week man shes Herman she's a hard brush for the bleach wash outside n there I am smoking a joint saying she's an eejit (5+yrs of love there lads)
But fuck it my house is always spotless she hates my smoke laying about so is always stashing my gear when I forget n she doesn't even smoke


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Meanwhile in man land, we have a jet wash.


Ive drunkenly bought a leaf blower online yrs ago..had no idea I'd that one click by thing on amazon enabled


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive drunkenly bought a leaf blower online yrs ago..had no idea I'd that one click by thing on amazon enabled



Ha Ha Ha! 

Fucking leaf blower, I've a rake lad and that's good enough.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude she brushes twice before she vacuums then mops then dry the floor...this happens a few times a week man shes Herman she's a hard brush for the bleach wash outside n there I am smoking a joint saying she's an eejit (5+yrs of love there lads)
> But fuck it my house is always spotless she hates my smoke laying about so is always stashing my gear when I forget n she doesn't even smoke



I wish I had a bird like yours, mine's a fucking slob.

Does fuck all but pour bleach down the bog.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

You know I love the Mrs being away.

I can do stuff like get the drill out and build shroom boxes at silly o'clock without anybody pecking my head about the retired hag next door. 

.......


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive drunkenly bought a leaf blower online yrs ago..had no idea I'd that one click by thing on amazon enabled


I've got a leaf Hoover. It's noisy as fuck and chews up most stuff including cat shit. That was fucking awful. Not as bad as the dog eating cat shit just after his dinner then throwing the lot up on the cream living room carpet ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

The mrs is in bed and I've got a choice to make lol pick n mix


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The mrs is in bed and I've got a choice to make lol pick n mix


That black Domino and the two tone Red Bulls are looking especially sexy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

The Black Domino, I think that's a winner. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

In fact have an owl Osc if you've not done one yet.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I've opted for an orange owl. I did one last week but I took too much Valium and kept falling asleep so I didn't give them a good test. I do the Valium to keep me quiet because I do it stealth lol and I like the mix. It keeps you relaxed and the rushes just wash over you. 
I did a marquis and Mandelin test on the owls and both came back mdma


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I can post the lab test pages for you now I'm not turtled. lol

2 mins.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Black Domino, I think that's a winner. lol


I got the black domino and yellow nintendo as free samples with the owls


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Bargain.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Test from Zurich = 244mg.......
*http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2015_4.pdf
*
Test from Basel = 247.3mg.......
*http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_extrem_hoch_November_2015_Eule.pdf*

Test reference (scroll down) = 251mg
*http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0116.pdf

*

And I seem to have lost the 4th link I had but I suppose they'll do.
*
*


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

Fuck me they are well made. Hardly any variation on strength. 
The first pink redbulls were a bit dodgy. Anywhere from 190-260


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

What's scary about that last link are the Cocaine tests near the bottom.

Out of 35 samples tested they ALL came back as having Levamisol in em.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The first pink redbulls were a bit dodgy. Anywhere from 190-260


That's some right swing in dose that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I've only been doing pills again for about six months. I've got carried away a couple of time too lol
I hadn't done one for ten years before that. I thought good ones were gone forever. These new ones are good but don't smell taste the same and the buzz doesn't seem as euphoric as they used to but that's probably me


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Be a man n eat em in fist fulls out a bag down the park lol


Ha ha yea In my younger dayz buddy,lmao..


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

I got about 15 pipes of a 0.1 of dmt was garn round for a while £10 a cap ,shits lethal immediately trippin balls, the crystal we got could be eaten or smoked,i got told eating it was insanity for 6 hrs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've only been doing pills again for about six months. I've got carried away a couple of time too lol
> I hadn't done one for ten years before that. I thought good ones were gone forever. These new ones are good but don't smell taste the same and the buzz doesn't seem as euphoric as they used to but that's probably me



You're doing too much mate that's why.

My pals are on halfs, full ones + at those doses and you don't get the same come up, they just send folk messy.
There's only so much serotonin that can be released at once and it doesn't take anywhere near 240mg to do the job. 

Pills back in the day were 80mg ish, those there are like triple dropping. 

Sure there's personal tolerance but it doesn't vary that much, there's still only a finite amount of serotonin at any one time for anybody.



The reason why these modern DN pills are so strong is because they're getting the precursor cheap as fuck from China and it can be shipped legally because it's not watched.

Molly oil is illegal, what they're getting is Molly oil that's been dried to powder (in effect) which isn't illegal.
All they have to do is add acid to it to make it oil again and then it's like 1-2 steps away from crystal.
There's pretty much no chemistry knowledge involved anymore.

Plus the big commercial guys want to brag that they've got the strongest shit around.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3806481 The mrs is in bed and I've got a choice to make lol pick n mix


Thats should be the new police photo for good e's awesome littke hoard.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I've got this Moroccan to smoke too. It's real clean and fluffs up a lot when you put a lighter to it for a second and stays soft for a second pinch too.
I'm still waiting for my 8th of Nepalese to turn up. It's been reshipped because they made a balls up/forget to send it ffs
I've really got back into hash since I learnt how to use the DN markets and get bitcoins sorted.
I'm finding it more difficult to focus on my blower lol it's taken five minutes to write this


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I got about 15 pipes of a 0.1 of dmt was garn round for a while £10 a cap ,shits lethal immediately trippin balls, the crystal we got could be eaten or smoked,i got told eating it was insanity for 6 hrs.


DMT isn't active if eaten unless with a monoamine oxidase inhibitor.

It gets broken down by the digestive system.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I love the smell of strong E's.

Stick my nose in a bag and it's straight aniseed like it should be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm finding it more difficult to focus on my blower lol it's taken five minutes to write this


That hash does look tasty.




My pal said exactly the same thing when he had a go. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Fucking big doses does that. lol


It's a side effect called 'Nystagmus', I'm very prone to it.

My eyes wobble so bad I literally go blind for a half hour.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Doesn't take much for mine to go either.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

Does the new method of production of E's change the buzz or is mdma just mdma no matter the process. 
you can make strawberry flavouring that has been no where near a strawberry but it chemically identical but the human taste and smell knows it straight away. Is that what the new E's are like? 
I'm coming up and talking nonsense and my phones all blurry


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You're doing too much mate that's why.
> 
> My pals are on halfs, full ones + at those doses and you don't get the same come up, they just send folk messy.
> There's only so much serotonin that can be released at once and it doesn't take anywhere near 240mg to do the job.
> ...


I wonderd why all these super duper pills came back .in ibiza in 2009 the good ones swirls/rockstars all came out with the 'r' registerd sign on the back they were awesome and they seemed to get better for years,havent had 1 since the gold bars maybe last year but i agree there never the same come up,they were too clean if that makes any sense


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Does the new method of production of E's change the buzz or is mdma just mdma no matter the process.
> you can make strawberry flavouring that has been no where near a strawberry but it chemically identical but the human taste and smell knows it straight away. Is that what the new E's are like?
> I'm coming up and talking nonsense and my phones all blurry


No mate E is E no matter how it's produced.

They only difference really in production is that back in the day they used to have to start from scratch.
These days they're just starting further down the line, closer to the end product.

Instead of say 10 steps before proper, they're starting at like 3 steps from proper.

A lot of producers are lazy as fuck tbh, that's why most of the crystal about is cola coloured and not pure white.
They skip washing it and all sorts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I used to be a monster for the speed back in the day, used to get pure white dry crystal.

These days it's that paste shite, lazy production by every man and his dog is the reason.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> DMT isn't active if eaten unless with a monoamine oxidase inhibitor.
> 
> It gets broken down by the digestive system.


I smoked it so unsure.
well the lad selling it said he had caps that u eat for a 6 hr instead of 5 min smokin it.
i neved had em .the stuff we smoked was a light orange crystal,it could have been different but he said it were the sane dmt.
i just thought it was them i could be wrong


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> I smoked it so unsure.
> well the lad selling it said he had caps that u eat for a 6 hr instead of 5 min smokin it.
> i neved had em .the stuff we smoked was a light orange crystal,it could have been different but he said it were the sane dmt.
> i just thought it was them i could be wrong


He might have something else in the cap to make it work then.

Straight DMT won't work if you eat it on it's own.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I used to be a monster for the speed back in the day, used to get pure white dry crystal.
> 
> These days it's that paste shite, lazy production is the reason.


I had the white with mixed yellow and brown turkish rock amphet about 15 year ago . U were up 3 days your teeth went slack by end of week.fukin awesome stuff like.
i know what the fucks that wet shite nowadays i wouldnt touch it


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He might have something else in the cap to make it work then.
> 
> Straight DMT won't work if you eat it on it's own.


I swear the lad said u could.i wouldnt want 6 hrs of it,its not as enjoyable as shrooms and i never had more than 2 pipes at a time of dmt as i didnt want to fuk up.,1 pipe and i was tripping balls,every1 was..i think it was synthetic i looked it up at the time and orange crystL was being synthesised over in holland.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I've only done crystal a couple of times. I found it hard to get the right dose. I blew my head off last time. I did a third of a g because it was cheap and thought it would be shite. I was wrong lol
The crystals varied in colour from nearly clear, Amber the light brown. The reagent tests came back fine so it was a silly doing that much. 
it's getting very difficult to write.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've only done crystal a couple of times. I found it hard to get the right dose. I blew my head off last time. I did a third of a g because it was cheap and thought it would be shite. I was wrong lol
> The crystals varied in colour from nearly clear, Amber the light brown. The reagent tests came back fine so it was a silly doing that much.
> it's getting very difficult to write.


0.1 is about right to start, can weigh that on some digi weed scales.

Mind you crystal is hard to judge that you're getting proper molly.
There's analogues that are similar looking (you'd never know the difference) that are much cheaper and you'd need to do about 3-4 tests or a specific one (can't remember which) to know the difference.

MDA and Bk-MDMA (if I remember right).

My pal got a gram for £12 a while back, horrible stuff.
Gives you a buzz but nothing like MDMA, it's all stim and mong and no love.

A seasoned molly man will tell as soon as it kicks in, I hated it but my pal loved it.

Horses for courses.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

So 3.3 was taking the piss then lol

Just done a half an owl. I'll stop at that I reckon. I set a 4am alarm now to tell me to go bed so I don't go overboard again. If I listen to it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Boom, had to rack my head and do a bit of Googling but yeah.


PMK-Glycidate is the powder and the rough recipe to turn it into oil is.......

1) 1kg powder mix with 1kg warm water (around 80 degrees).
2) put in 1kg hydrochloric acid (HCL 37%) and you will see bubble generated.
3) Stirring the mixture for one hour and then stop.
4) After one more hour you will get oil layer in light yellow color.
5) Use separate funnel to retrieve oil.

And they do batches in these all in one units......



........



Dirty stuff will come out of that recipe though.
I can see folk using straight tap water instead of distilled ffs!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> So 3.3 was taking the piss then lol
> 
> Just done a half an owl. I'll stop at that I reckon. I set a 4am alarm now to tell me to go bed so I don't go overboard again. If I listen to it lol


Well if you've done 1.5 owls now then that is about 3.6 of proper if the owls are 240mg a pop.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

So what you saying on the owls compared to the others then Oscar?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what you saying on the owls compared to the others then Oscar?


Nice and relaxing with 15mg of Valium. I'm jus waiting for the half now. I've levelled out a bit. I though I was going puke about forty minutes in but it passed. The Mrs just came down for a fag and I managed to avoid eye contact lol
I still haven't had anything as strong as those Punishers. I saw a lab test on some but they were fakes. They looked like crap compared to the ones I had. I've still got one left and I'm saving that for a special occasion. 
I'm going to have joint on the downstairs bog. It's become a bit of a ritual lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm watching a wheeler dealers marathon lol it's on till 6am


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I love wheeler dealers.

All over it me.


I've learned a shitload about cars watching that. lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I would definitely buy one off the finished cars because you know it's been put back to how it should be. 
I think second half s creeping up on me. I can't see fuck all that's not blurry


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm feeling a compulsive re dose coming lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm feeling a compulsive re dose coming lol



Fucking fiend!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

That's two owls down. I hope they weren't a breeding pair


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

Lad's just a sucker for the mashup. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

And we're off, start the clock.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

I'll be going to bed at four so I might squeeze a quick half in lol 
I can't go into tomorrow. I've got work at five pm 
My eyesight is gettyworse. It's vibrating now


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And we're off, start the clock.
> 
> View attachment 3806647
> View attachment 3806648


I'm in if there's spare. I love a good trip


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> My eyesight is gettyworse. It's vibrating now


A sure sign of overdose right there. lol

You'll be grinding your teeth to the gums while you're asleep.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm in if there's spare. I love a good trip


Eventually there'll be plenty but yeah I'm sure I can sort some out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm off, take it easy mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm off, take it easy mate.


Cheers. I'm off to bed in an hour or so myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

Fuck me I cant sleep for shit anymore, been laid in bed for hours trying. Body clock is ruined.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck me I cant sleep for shit anymore, been laid in bed for hours trying. Body clock is ruined.


Mine too and the two n half owls aren't helping one bit ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

Haha two n a half.... You'll be bonnie in the morning. My eyes are red as if I'd had a massive bong. I know come 7 I'll feel sleepy.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 16, 2016)

tell rimmer i'm sorry 4 the mam joke, just letting L know who he is


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3806519 I've got this Moroccan to smoke too. It's real clean and fluffs up a lot when you put a lighter to it for a second and stays soft for a second pinch too.
> I'm still waiting for my 8th of Nepalese to turn up. It's been reshipped because they made a balls up/forget to send it ffs
> I've really got back into hash since I learnt how to use the DN markets and get bitcoins sorted.
> I'm finding it more difficult to focus on my blower lol it's taken five minutes to write this


That's a tidy bit of hash..may get a few different types but that's mad ur still waiting man


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 16, 2016)

the weed nerd UK 07

Peace


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No mate E is E no matter how it's produced.
> 
> They only difference really in production is that back in the day they used to have to start from scratch.
> These days they're just starting further down the line, closer to the end product.
> ...


Yeah it's the lazy cunts that don't have propper gear so the spreads vary by 100 of mg on some if the wank pills


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He might have something else in the cap to make it work then.
> 
> Straight DMT won't work if you eat it on it's own.


Is it actually true ur body produces dmt when ur born and just as you die?
That shit would really explain ppls seeing heaven n shit with near death experiences


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm feeling a compulsive re dose coming lol


That's mah boyyyyy *sings* " Es are good,es are good"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck me I cant sleep for shit anymore, been laid in bed for hours trying. Body clock is ruined.


Nah mate from what you've been telling all of us its definitely stress bud..stress is a fucking bad mother fucker. Even on seroquel n zopiclone I've been up since 5am


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2016)

Aye more than likely. I stopped the ssri's a beginning of the month so a bit turbulence is to be expected. I'm hopefully sorting a place to live out today tho. Got to go and lash a fortune down...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah but think of it as a clean start mate and enjoy the privacy a new gaff brings


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2016)

Get ur hands on a few Z drugs like zopiclone to help u get a sleeping routine sorted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2016)

Aye I was considering that. Even a forced few nights would really help atm. 

Hope no one has nabbed the gaff over the weekend or I'll be devvas. Christ I feel rougher today after no sleep than I would after a weekend bender.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

U know ur 2 stoned to workout when ur upping the weights on the dumbells but on ur last one when you've her screwed all the way down that u realise u didn't put a weight on one of the sides lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Sometimes I don't sleep for 2 days on end with no drugs involved then when I would sleep it'd be max 4 hrs with constant waking..even meds in prescribed now that are supposed to help don't work as well as they should


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

After 2 days of no sleep you're so disorientated,sick to ur stomach paranoid n just fucking weird


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh I know that one man. Nothing like that spaced out feeling. All my joints are aching. I'm gonna have to visine my eyes afore I see the letting agent lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

LB

That's my brother weed nerds


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 17, 2016)

Monday morning wake up call with 3 CID at the door fortunately they were here for someone else. Phew!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Jesus like the last day I was waiting on a few oz from the fairy n just as the post man pulls up the guards pull up behind him n both start walking towards me outside me gaff smoking a fag..cops went to the house next door thank fuck but lads a bit a wee came out


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

47


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2016)

Haha arse twitching like a rabbits sneck.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm a comedian lads

C


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Monday morning wake up call with 3 CID at the door fortunately they were here for someone else. Phew!!


lo i had that the first fortnight id moved into my new place, 4 coppers and a dog looking for previous tenant, wanted either ID for everyone in the place or to come in n search etc, we quite quickly found some ID as front door is l;ess than 6ft from grow cupboard lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Joys of the game lads..part of the fun to growing if u ask me


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

me Bucky, TW and another are playing pebble beach year
4 a laugh

Haven't got my handicap back yet

I'M A BANDIT

and I don't like flying


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lo i had that the first fortnight id moved into my new place, 4 coppers and a dog looking for previous tenant, wanted either ID for everyone in the place or to come in n search etc, we quite quickly found some ID as front door is l;ess than 6ft from grow cupboard lmao


A quick Google search of the lad they was looking for turns out he is a paedo abused a 8 year old and a 9 year old both boys!! Sick cunt!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Right heading down to the local garden store n get some liquid seaweed shits great for slightly adjusting my ph and the plants love it..next purchase is a budmaster 4xcob led yolk at just under 600 quid


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Right heading down to the local garden store n get some liquid seaweed shits great for slightly adjusting my ph and the plants love it..next purchase is a budmaster 4xcob led yolk at just under 600 quid


surely it would be cheaper to buy one of the Cobkits/Timber COB kits advertised on the site?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> A quick Google search of the lad they was looking for turns out he is a paedo abused a 8 year old and a 9 year old both boys!! Sick cunt!!


Well if you see the cunt in the street then you know what to do.......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> surely it would be cheaper to buy one of the Cobkits/Timber COB kits advertised on the site?


3 yr warranty n uk based so with the exchange rate n from what I've seen they're bang tidy...not seen the ones advertised on here though


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

timber


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> 3 yr warranty n uk based so with the exchange rate n from what I've seen they're bang tidy...not seen the ones advertised on here though


http://timbergrowlights.com/products/grow-light-kits/

https://cobkits.com/

https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut2900


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck me I cant sleep for shit anymore, been laid in bed for hours trying. Body clock is ruined.


My sleep's been terrible the last couple of months too, and for some reason I've been having really vivid dreams that I can remember in detail afterwards.

3 different ones in 1 night the other week.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is it actually true ur body produces dmt when ur born and just as you die?
> That shit would really explain ppls seeing heaven n shit with near death experiences


It's in your body all the time but apparently more when you die.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My sleep's been terrible the last couple of months too, and for some reason I've been having really vivid dreams that I can remember in detail afterwards.
> 
> 3 different ones in 1 night the other week.


Need to smoke a bit more lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Right heading down to the local garden store n get some liquid seaweed shits great for slightly adjusting my ph and the plants love it..next purchase is a budmaster 4xcob led yolk at just under 600 quid


Liquid silicon for PH up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Need to smoke a bit more lol


I think that's why I've been dreaming more tbh.

I've been off the weed for about 2 months.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, dreaming at all.

Prior to running out of weed I'd not had a dream in years.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Liquid silicon for PH up.


on that note, out of interest do you know what a good silicon product is to add to a soil grow using canna nutes etc? Fancy giving it a go lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think that's why I've been dreaming more tbh.
> 
> I've been off the weed for about 2 months.


http://www.leafscience.com/2014/09/13/marijuana-rem-sleep-dreams/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Liquid silicon for PH up.


I do the same lol should of gotten more actually ffs but it lasts so long


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://timbergrowlights.com/products/grow-light-kits/
> 
> https://cobkits.com/
> 
> https://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut2900


Yank sites n I couldn't be arsed making one...better just to buy from a UK based company n u can replace the cobs n all so she's dead tidy...did I mention she's shiny?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> on that note, out of interest do you know what a good silicon product is to add to a soil grow using canna nutes etc? Fancy giving it a go lol


They're all the same in terms of ingredients, they're just a Potassium Sillicate solution.


But I use Growth Technology because so far it's the strongest I've come across in the grow shops at 6% and it's about £12 a litre.
(most others are 2-3% or even less for the same price)

 
 
I've been meaning to look around some agro and chem suppliers to get some stronger and cheaper than the 6% solution but I've not got round to searching properly yet to find the best overall deal. 

It would be far better doing that but this Growth Technology one is the strongest I know of that you can just walk into a grow shop and buy, every time I go in I compare labels as standard.

Don't be shy with it either, there are numerous legit studies out there that give it the nod in agro, 20-25% yield increase just on that alone if you use enough.




Top tips:
1) It sends your PH through the roof.
2) It needs to be within a certain PH range to stay in solution, too low or too high and it will solidify sending your feed water cloudy.
(correcting the PH to within range and it will instantly dissolve again with a quick mix)
3) It doesn't like Calcium (they both drop out of solution) so don't use it in the same feed mix as Calcium or Cal/Mag.
(try to feed Calcium or Cal/Mag seperately)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I do the same lol should of gotten more actually ffs but it lasts so long



Use more of it, just as PH up it's a bit redundant as it's far too expensive for just that.

I do a couple of bottles a grow easy and I should be using more than that for the benefits.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think that's why I've been dreaming more tbh.
> 
> I've been off the weed for about 2 months.


That's actually ture mate once I took a few months off smoking n all my dreams were vivid n I'd remember the whole fucking thing..not good man think u need a joint to even u out


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's actually ture mate once I took a few months off smoking n all my dreams were vivid n I'd remember the whole fucking thing..not good man think u need a joint to even u out



Oh I love a good dream me.

I got lost on an estate in Russia while babysitting my step sisters son the other day. 

............


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

This one's lasted going on 2 grows..got a small sample bottle to try n the results blew me away so I'll probably get the larger bottle next time..their calmags also a great one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Not 2 pleases with my seaweed purchase but it's all they had n only cost a fiver..think there's a dead maggot in it n all lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll give one of my girls a foliar feed of the new stuff to see how she reacts


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> This one's lasted going on 2 grows..got a small sample bottle to try n the results blew me away so I'll probably get the larger bottle next time..their calmags also a great one View attachment 3807024 View attachment 3807025



Personally I wouldn't touch that because it doesn't state the ingredients.

But at 1ml per litre you should have used that 125ml up ages ago mate, let alone it lasting near on 2 grows, I expect the results you see are placebo dude.

I can use 125ml of just liquid silicon in a week at times. lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

L7


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Well I'll start lugging it up a bit Ive just got my mixing method back on forum where by the time I ph it she's always spot on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not 2 pleases with my seaweed purchase but it's all they had n only cost a fiver..think there's a dead maggot in it n all lol View attachment 3807028 View attachment 3807029


I can't read that label as it's too blurry a shot but £5 for sea weed tomato food from a grow shop aint too bad.

Wilko's will be about £3 and the cheapest I've had was from Aldi one time for less than £2, I did a whole grow with just that as my NPK!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They're all the same in terms of ingredients, they're just a Potassium Sillicate solution.
> 
> 
> But I use Growth Technology because so far it's the strongest I've come across in the grow shops at 6% and it's about £12 a litre.
> ...


cheers mate much appreciated, gonna spend a bit of money on the grow come harvest time in a few weeks, need a new ph meter, silicon, LED veg light, carbon filter is about 18months old now so could do with replacing and need to start replacing fans with quiter ones etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Use more of it, just as PH up it's a bit redundant as it's far too expensive for just that.
> 
> I do a couple of bottles a grow easy and I should be using more than that for the benefits.


So how much silicon can you ACTUALLY chuck on each plant over a certain time frame etc? Also if you do give em too much etc how does it show on the plant?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well I'll start lugging it up a bit Ive just got my mixing method back on forum where by the time I ph it she's always spot on.


Yeah you'll have to PH the solution separate if you use it as an additive.

I get what you mean now about it lasting ages if you've used that just as PH up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> cheers mate much appreciated, gonna spend a bit of money on the grow come harvest time in a few weeks, need a new ph meter, silicon, LED veg light, carbon filter is about 18months old now so could do with replacing and need to start replacing fans with quiter ones etc


EC meter lad, EC meter!
(If you haven't got one)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

Can-Fan LS models are the best, compensate for the pressure drop when using a filter and they have a built in 4 speed step controller.

I've got 2 x 5" ones in my spare room and you can't here them out side the door when it's shut.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah you'll have to PH the solution separate if you use it as an additive.
> 
> I get what you mean now about it lasting ages if you've used that just as PH up.


Yeah .3 of a ml puts it up .2..she's dead handy with a syringe


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> cheers mate much appreciated, gonna spend a bit of money on the grow come harvest time in a few weeks, need a new ph meter, silicon, LED veg light, carbon filter is about 18months old now so could do with replacing and need to start replacing fans with quiter ones etc


Get a mountain air filter 3yr warranty I've had her non stop a few yrs n she's amazing twice the weight of the other shits I've had but we'll worth the money


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Get a mountain air filter 3yr warranty I've had her non stop a few yrs n she's amazing twice the weight of the other shits I've had but we'll worth the money


The ironic thing is you can't claim on a warranty after you've been using it for an illegal activity, like growing weed.

So the 3 year warranty is really nothing more than a marketing ploy.

Although I don't dispute that they're very good filters, maybe the best.

I'd say it's a toss up between those and Rhino Pro's.
Mountain Air are longer for the same mm in duct size but they're also more expensive.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can't read that label as it's too blurry a shot but £5 for sea weed tomato food from a grow shop aint too bad.
> 
> Wilko's will be about £3 and the cheapest I've had was from Aldi one time for less than £2, I did a whole grow with just that as my NPK!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

I got a Rhino Pro 5" a few weeks ago for £53.

Around £50 is the cheapest at that size (Ebay).

Grow shops will charge you £70-£80 for the same one.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The ironic thing is you can't claim on a warranty after you've been using it for an illegal activity, like growing weed.
> 
> So the 3 year warranty is really nothing more than a marketing ploy.
> 
> ...


But my tomatoes stank. I hated the rhino..didn't have the pro but it lasted one harvest now I've it in the veg tent lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> View attachment 3807043


Ha Ha Ha!

It lists Nitrogen in % but P and K as ppm, what a cunt. 

Why not just list the NPK in %. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I got a Rhino Pro 5" a few weeks ago for £53.
> 
> Around £50 is the cheapest at that size (Ebay).
> 
> Grow shops will charge you £70-£80 for the same one.


Is she as well built as the mountain air? That's a solid fuckin filter, sure my last grow tent collapsed under the weight of her


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> But my tomatoes stank. I hated the rhino..didn't have the pro but it lasted one harvest now I've it in the veg tent lol


Need a pro mate, not the Hobby.

The hobby's are shit, the bed of carbon is too thin.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> EC meter lad, EC meter!
> (If you haven't got one)


got a EC pen somewhere, no idea on how to use the fucker lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

If ur in soil I wouldn't bother but I got one for when I go coco


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

Y


The Yorkshireman said:


> I got a Rhino Pro 5" a few weeks ago for £53.
> 
> Around £50 is the cheapest at that size (Ebay).
> 
> Grow shops will charge you £70-£80 for the same one.


yeah they are the ones i normally use,normally pay £50 for em but now 3ch has closed down ive actually got to find a new shop to go to lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is she as well built as the mountain air? That's a solid fuckin filter, sure my last grow tent collapsed under the weight of her


I'd say so although I've never had a Mountain Air, I won't pay the price when I can get a Rhino Pro for £50 ish.

I've had more than 3 years out of em for sure, the oldest I've got (that I've just replaced) I've had since I've been on here and it can still be used.

Only for a bit of veg mind you but it's not past it.

I'll drag it out of the loft in a bit and stick it on the scales and post a picture.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Well let's just say I struggle mounting that filter every time she's a beast but if I'm low on funds I'll give that one a try for sure cuz u can skimp I'm filters man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> got a EC pen somewhere, no idea on how to use the fucker lmao


Should learn mate seriously.

Feeding by ml per litre from the back of a bottle is fucking stupid.

You need to know how much you're feeding your plants if you want to produce the best you can.

One time I'll take the effort to make a video or photos of me mixing my feed water so you can see the ratios and amounts.
You'll be very surprised to see how little it actually is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well let's just say I struggle mounting that filter every time she's a beast but if I'm low on funds I'll give that one a try for sure cuz u can skimp I'm filters man


Mountain Air are longer than Rhino for each size though.

They will be heavier.


I've thought about a 5" Mountain Air but it can't beat 2 Rhino's on a T section for around £100.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Mountain airs gone quiet cheap on ebay


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So how much silicon can you ACTUALLY chuck on each plant over a certain time frame etc? Also if you do give em too much etc how does it show on the plant?


Quite a bit but it depends on the Sillicon to Potassium ratio (I've just found out it varies).

This here is 8.5% Potassium and 21% Silicon.......
*https://www.amenity.co.uk/micronutrients-and-trace-element/bullet-potassium-silicate-5l.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google_shopping&pcode=320BULLET030&gclid=CIKJxbvq4c8CFfMV0wodWF0HsA
https://www.amenity.co.uk/micronutrients-and-trace-element/bullet-potassium-silicate-5l.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google_shopping&pcode=320BULLET030&gclid=CIKJxbvq4c8CFfMV0wodWF0HsA*
But this here is 15.3% Potassium and 17.3% Silicon........
*http://www.nutri-tech.com.au/factsheets/potassium-silicate.pdf

*
So seen as the solutions are say 6% potassium sillicate (if we use the growth Technology as an example) and the 6% is made up of those ratios then you can use a shit load.

I would prefer more sillicon than potassium cos I feed with potassium solution and salts anyway.

I don't think you can give too much sillicon to a plant as it's not a nutrient, I've read agro papers that are saying use 400ppm per feed to get the documented results.

So yeah, get it thrown in and plenty of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mountain airs gone quiet cheap on ebay
> View attachment 3807048


Is that a 5"?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yeah they are the ones i normally use,normally pay £50 for em but now 3ch has closed down ive actually got to find a new shop to go to lmao


Ebay man, free next day delivery if you order by a certain time.

5" is £52......
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281418364716?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=580444015796&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*
Box comes wrapped in black plastic with a fragile sticker, job done.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Should learn mate seriously.
> 
> Feeding by ml per litre from the back of a bottle is fucking stupid.
> 
> .


 Half the time i dont even do that, just guesstimate n whack a load in the bucket n have done with it lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Half the time i dont even do that, just guesstimate n whack a load in the bucket n have done with it lmao



...........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Think it was for a 6 inch mate...that's the search I did anyways haha.

Any1 know of an actor call Dennis leary well he use to be a hilarious comedian one of my faves (but he copied bill hicks alot..goat being the biggest theft)
But anyways here a propper irish drinking song


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

I feed slowly at first then bump it up as I go if she shows any signs of possible burn I reduce n keep it at that n I feed veg nutes till week 3-4 n pk around week 7 or so


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...........


I know it sounds riciculous but i always hit 1g/w ,rarely have any burn/defs etc n still far better than anything i can buy around here lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

But I have been known to use a syringe for getting my ph spot on lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Think it was for a 6 inch mate...that's the search I did anyways haha.


Think that's exactly the same price as the seller I used does the 5" Rhino for.

They do a 6" 600mm long one for £104 delivered.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

I was always hanna all the way but I gave in n got that bluelab one and it's fucking delicious bit of kit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> I know it sounds riciculous but i always hit 1g/w ,rarely have any burn/defs etc n still far better than anything i can buy around here lol


g per w doesn't mean shit, it's totally arbitrary.


And the rest of that statement is hardly the point but I'm not going to pull it to bits. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I was always hanna all the way but I gave in n got that bluelab one and it's fucking delicious bit of kit


I've got an Essentials EC meter (£35) and usually use just a cheapo £8 PH meter off ebay but mine broke about a month ago so I'm on the liquid drops at the moment cos I've been too slack to order a new one. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Check out this stuff yorkie


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Check out this stuff yorkie View attachment 3807056


Yeah I've seen that stuff to be honest.

It's a good strength but seems expensive and I'm concerned as to why it's green.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Cuz it's the colour of money bruv


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

I really wanna get away from all these gimmick driven nutrients shit it's really piss in me off that's it's all the buzz word nutrients listed n a struggle to find just some fuckin silicone


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Ur brands of silicone is the cheapest on ebay lol maybe I'll chance the garden centre again


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

SIR A. P McCoy
Weed nerds
A
1234
7


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

4 a laugh team


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> g per w doesn't mean shit, it's totally arbitrary.
> 
> 
> And the rest of that statement is hardly the point but I'm not going to pull it to bits. lol


I know it aint best practice but when ur in a tiny flat with 2 kids im lucky if i can even get in there twice a week lol, when we move i can spend some more time/effort/money on the grow etc but as it stands im fine with what i get out of it for 10mins effort a week lmao


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 17, 2016)

Or flat is that cramped my grow supplies are spread out over 2 rooms and 5 different cupboards lmao, im well surprised the girls havent figured out the cupboards yet, either of them lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah I didn't factor the kids to be fair. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur brands of silicone is the cheapest on ebay lol maybe I'll chance the garden centre again


Ebay for pretty much everything me.

I rarely go into the grow shop these days, few bits here and there but that's it.

If I run out of something and I need it quick time then I will.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I really wanna get away from all these gimmick driven nutrients shit it's really piss in me off that's it's all the buzz word nutrients listed n a struggle to find just some fuckin silicone


Science FTW!


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

Eye up weeds
Where's mainliner?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

I've had those bottles years.

I've just started to use em in the regime again mind, I shelved em through laziness of not being arsed to work out the ratios and using Canna Mono's instead.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

Where's the D yorkie?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

Bosh!

Quantum Break has finished downloading.

I've not done bad this month for new games, I've got about 5 or so snipered.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

Black T has it

Evidence weed nerds


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3807089
> View attachment 3807090
> 
> I've had those bottles years.
> ...


Yeah I've a load of the monos cuz I think the canna floras lack alot of nutrients but that's waaaaay 2 much work man they're on amazing but can u even be bothered man? Like I reuse my soil n all but fuck it over a few quid lol but canna mono lines the best EVER


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone over 18 want COUNCIL approving weed nerds?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I've a load of the monos cuz I think the canna floras lack alot of nutrients but that's waaaaay 2 much work man they're on amazing but can u even be bothered man? Like I reuse my soil n all but fuck it over a few quid lol but canna mono lines the best EVER


Sure I can be bothered.......

  


It takes about 15 mins or so to mix and PH a 40L tub of feed water, it takes longer to PH it than it does to throw in feed liquids.
The 9-5 earns a lot less money for a lot more work/time out of your day.

I don't understand it at all, folk want (presumably) the best weed possible but they want it with as little effort and as easy as possible, practically grown for them. Yeah, seems legit! 


Most folk these days would be fucked if they had to produce their own food.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

FFS!

A week downloading Quantum Break and it still runs like shit after they released a 27gb patch for it on Steam. 

68gb install!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Ah well I've always got tests going on randomly atm n I think the 2 I hoped were dbxl6 are they have slow veg growth but ill know for sure after flip


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> dbxl6


What's that?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 17, 2016)

Finally harvested, nice slow dry and I have my very own weed to smoke, plus a nice bit of trim for cannabis coconut oil. Just have to make do with this Stardawg for now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Ages ago when I first started growing bb I got ten freebies of deep blue x livers out of all the plants from that grow she was just amazing dense fruity yet musky n just perfect built I didn't clone..durp so I bought 20 more beans off the lads n been looking for her again for a bit but recently got 2 keepers a grow or so ago Dbxl5 (high yielder potency on point) but the dbxl 6 is just amazing all round so I may keep em boat..I'll send u a taste once I chop em mind they're still in veg with the gg4 taking all the fuckin space imma slash those cunts up soon


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Sound man shes super tasty n was my worse grow yet temps went up to 30 regularly just took ages to dial in the new house


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 17, 2016)

I know it's nearly Tea time, but does anyone else's Mrs shit em selfs when they come ???? 9 times out of ten mine does & some days it's a bit off putting


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Ah baz you really do make shit of a really good situation


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

IIterally all rottweilers sleep like this the majority of the time ..not matter I'd it's his bed or the middle of the kitchen. when we cook goes he hates being left alone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2016)

Lmao bazzer you're one sick pup. 

My fuckin kidneys are lashing still. Had a right shitty day meant to be going out to watch the match but I think it'll be me and the volcano on the couch.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Since he's so clingy if I'm on the sofa he's lumps beside me


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2016)

Well I didn't think much of them wise monkeys, Definitely not as strong as supposed to be, there's definitely stronger out there. I haven't had any in about 6mnths so was dissapointed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Sick dose man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Did they take all ur grow gear or are u selling any? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2016)

Took all the new stuff, new lights, new mountain air, new blue lab guardian, rdwc system and my big silent fan. I've my Wilmas system amd old lights and fans and shit but I'll be holding onto them to get me started m8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Even the bur labs man they know the cost of the gear like.like a I can say is duuuude be happy u have a real job


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2016)

Aye they took what was in the room and left anything else, all my feed and shit they left....I'm actually happy with what they left. A freezer drawer full of trim too...there stupid fucks if u ask me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd of raped the lot of en


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Or u could of done a don n took a piss on the lot of em then went to micky ds


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2016)

You've a while thing about rape at the minute lax? Ze German not putting out? Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Or u could of done a don n took a piss on the lot of em then went to micky ds


I wasn't in m8......thank fuck, I heard about it and stayed away till they'd gone


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 17, 2016)

Good luck to ya MG , hope you get sorted mate ! , been there , done that


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 17, 2016)

stay off f.b 4 a laugh baz


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 17, 2016)

medicropper07 said:


> stay off f.b 4 a laugh baz


You lost me there Roy


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2016)

Back at work and feeling good after last nights shenanigans. 

I think Growth Technology need to sort the lids out. The inside of the caps just fall to bits. The H202 lid barely lasts a week once opened. It's a pain in the sphincter and its a dodgy chemical that needs to be sealed properly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> You've a while thing about rape at the minute lax? Ze German not putting out? Lol


I blame the meds man shots darker that a clockwork orange in this head booooy


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I know it's nearly Tea time, but does anyone else's Mrs shit em selfs when they come ???? 9 times out of ten mine does & some days it's a bit off putting


It would put me off during a 69er


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

God dammit i took god knows how many xanax n 5 blues n I'm still waking up..been up since near 5am now so zopiclone tonight is needed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2016)

And I'm still wobbling after last night's go so i dunno what's going on n my other meds ain't helping either...need me stash of zopiclone tonight..think I've 5 or so left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

I ordered a box yesterday, mind you I dozed on the sofa til 9 and woke up about half 3, improving just. Still feel knackered like.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Well the zopiclone will be what helps u get a healthy set routine like take em the same every night n go to bed the same time n set the alarm for the same time every morning that way you'll be set on the routine cuz those power naps don't do shit but mess up ur internal clock that bit more


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

N even buying 5mg blues n half em n take one half a day for 2 weeks to help u cope in those mad moments...not saying go mad just for a good start to the day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Lmfao aye lax me halfing blues lolz. And halfing 5mgs doubt I feel any different. Opted for not drinking and 20 xanax. Aiming for the end of the month not drinking. We'll see...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Next week taking up cross stitch and finding God haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

The xanax has 2 short a half life for genuine therapeutic purposes but if u try n exercise ur self control tiny doses of blues will be a god send since that'll last u the day n "normal" mind u i take atleast 10 xanax a day lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Never bought a box of 5mg in me life actually lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

I hadn't really bought them for therapeutic purposes but doctor slippers says I need a box well I'd best get my bitcoins in order lol. 

Actually just hoping I manage to stay off the booze. My back has only just stopped aching. Need to get some exercise done asap.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My back has only just stopped aching. Need to get some exercise done asap.


try yoga don.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Diazapam is also a muscle relaxer..I'd very bad back spasms that turned out to be from stress.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Literally had to tear myself away from a litre bottle of Tanqueray export for only £15 in morrisons. I know ill be back before Friday lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Diazapam is also a muscle relaxer..I'd very bad back spasms that turned out to be from stress.


 so your saying it would be medicinal. The doctor is in!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> try yoga don.


I'm more a jujitsu kinda guy. My arse looks like house end in the pants anyway


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2016)

Try drugs Don


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm more a jujitsu kinda guy. My arse looks like house end in the pants anyway


"Couldn't kick butter into that shape"


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2016)

Just got woken up by a double glazing salesman ffs
My house already has double glazing. 
I told him that I'm on nights and to fuck off then he still tried to give me a leaflet so I repeated my earlier statement and slammed the door in the cunts face.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Triple glazed is where it's at.double glazing is for mugs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so your saying it would be medicinal. The doctor is in!


Any excuse to get high man!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 18, 2016)

Morning all, gna have a fun day today, local lmelt decided to give my autistic brother in law a slap yesterday for refusing to buy a baggy off him etc so gonna go have some fun with the little twat methinks.....its been a while so should clear some cobwebs outta me lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, gna have a fun day today, local lmelt decided to give my autistic brother in law a slap yesterday for refusing to buy a baggy off him etc so gonna go have some fun with the little twat methinks.....its been a while so should clear some cobwebs outta me lol


Giv the cunt one from zeddd, enjoy yaself don't kill him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Try drugs Don


what see if they've changed any


bazoomer said:


> "Couldn't kick butter into that shape"


lad i jujitsu with tries, trust me.


theslipperbandit said:


> Any excuse to get high man!


we need an excuse now?!


R1b3n4 said:


> Morning all, gna have a fun day today, local lmelt decided to give my autistic brother in law a slap yesterday for refusing to buy a baggy off him etc so gonna go have some fun with the little twat methinks.....its been a while so should clear some cobwebs outta me lol


like Z said don't kill him, do make sure he knows he's been spoken to tho tho I imagine you have no bother in that department Saer.


oscaroscar said:


> Just got woken up by a double glazing salesman ffs
> My house already has double glazing.
> I told him that I'm on nights and to fuck off then he still tried to give me a leaflet so I repeated my earlier statement and slammed the door in the cunts face.


I had one of them talktalk twats trying to take to me while walking through town with my ipod in one and phone in hand texting in the other. i put both away calmy and told him to fuck right off.

I've been on one last couple of days the passive aggressive customer service level has been to the highest standard. my boss even praised me for it this morning haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Gotta do a fuckin course now but I get 88 quid on top of me illness benifits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I lasted a day. But I'm only having 2/3 of a jar... Small steps n that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

These benny F's for being a roll n butter sound canny. Like why the fuck am I working for a living.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Man I've had 3 xamax at once n smoked a sacave spliff but all I wanna do is have a pint bottle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

I aint smoked much for a week or two while i calm mysel off them tabs. maybe shoulda done. picking up a few onions of something called dream machine tomorrow.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Just turned off me fans n foliar fed that tomato see weed yolk I got for a fiber anyways but fuck me does it smell..my plants better be even more lush tomorrow I wanna flip soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

that hulked fella good for ndd aye lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I'm in ireland so I wouldn't know but orders b4 12 are sent out for nd I think..his gears worth it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

cushdy ta. fingers crossed like. now I've opened the market again I'm eyeing allsorts haha them dutchiE's are getting cheaper. 100 for less than 2 bar a bit. 200mg too  fuckin danger will robinson


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Hulks stealths 100% guarantee delivery


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

I've forgot my security key u need for purchases as well as ur pin n customer service still hasn't gotten back to me I've my password, pin n pgp all I'm missing it that cuntING security q cuz ukbenzos don't deal with noobs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Aye I noticed he only really deals in numbers. you not just msg him on the emergency contact addy? he'll have your pgp no?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

No dude I've got my pgp and pins n passwords bar that final one n he said no....he fuckin better man I've gotten a bigger customer nase


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Just join alphabay and msg him maybe?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Alphabay is my main site b he's not on it ffs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Sure i saw him have a link for it on Dream market?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Nah a guy with a name like him..nvm anyways took 3 more xanax 2 blues and I only just remembered em all hahhaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

I must of been thinking since I first metioned it on here...that kinda shit drives me loopy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2016)

Your my type of fiend. Glad you and Rambo live far enough away.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Basically drugs helped me remember my password after trying all fuckin day


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Rambos on me bucket list.

Fiver seaweed is great..well she stinks so that's cool


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2016)

Ouch a spasm best eat more diazapam and a few xanax cuz the rappers


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2016)

Bought 2 of those Tanq on special at Morrisons, love the fact that alcohol is pretty much a class A you can get at Morrisons. Distilled them into one bottle chucking the first 70 ml. Just done a bag of cured yeti and one large gin and I'm buzzing, alki now tho btl


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2016)

This working nights lark is getting old now. I think I'll fuck it off soon. 
The only good thing is my Sunday night one man parties that I have because I can sleep it off on Monday. The job is a piece of piss but it's starting to affect my home life. I'm a stranger in my own home ffs I only see the garden when it's dark too which means I could miss the beginning of any issues that could escalate without me noticing


----------



## zeddd (Oct 18, 2016)

Roll back another carpet imo


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Roll back another carpet imo


At a push a could probably squeeze another 600w in somewhere. I used to run with three 600s in my space but the heat would be an issue even in the winter. It also would trip the trip switch on start up until I got all digital ballasts with soft start ups. 
I could probably go fully bent but there would be questions about how I pay the mortgage and live. Tax evasion is a big crime and the taxman doesn't fuck about


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

U should look into COBS oscaroscar


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

Definitely gonna buy that budmaster rimmer just need 600 bucks but my 250w is only half lighting up so there's my excuse n if all goes well I'll ger a cob 9 or 8 for my flowering tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

After seeing my mates cmh buds in going with that next for sure. Full light spec and low wattage.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Definitely gonna buy that budmaster rimmer just need 600 bucks but my 250w is only half lighting up so there's my excuse n if all goes well I'll ger a cob 9 or 8 for my flowering tent


got a link to it by any chance?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> After seeing my mates cmh buds in going with that next for sure. Full light spec and low wattage.


Im stuck between either upgrading to COB`s or 2 x 315 LEC as 1 x600W HPs ive got atm doesnt quite cover the whole cupboard properly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

I've seen good buds from both man. I haven't researched the spectrum output from COBs tbh. Must be decent though plenty folks using them now. I do kinda get the impression they'll be the next fad like LED's I'm probably wrong tho. Not usually a font of knowledge...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've seen good buds from both man. I haven't researched the spectrum output from COBs tbh. Must be decent though plenty folks using them now. I do kinda get the impression they'll be the next fad like LED's I'm probably wrong tho. Not usually a font of knowledge...


CObs are kind of the next level of tech with LED`s, first came blurples and now COB`s are the next tech generation on from blurples etc, so kinda like moving from dial up to broadband, from steam to petrol cars etc etc


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 19, 2016)

So @R1b3n4 did you throw a few slaps on that twat or what?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> So @R1b3n4 did you throw a few slaps on that twat or what?


Ive yet to find him mate, spent over 5 hours walking around yesterday n not a single person has seen him, his line phone is turnt off as well, may take a few days to catch up with him etc, but be it 2 days or 6 months down the line I will find him etc, gna go out for another walk round today


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

But since it happened ive since found out from my brother in law that the lad tried robbing his phone n shit as well etc ( hes autistic so took a day or so to calm down enough to tell me etc) so not only is the lad gonna get a kicking im also gonna rob the cunt of everything hes got, man bag full of deals, phone, clothes etc etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Having a weird thing with my Livers, they are wk 5 flower and if i try feeding them ANYTHING other than straight water they are just burning instantly, never had this on any of the other crops of livers ive done over the last 18months etc


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> But since it happened ive since found out from my brother in law that the lad tried robbing his phone n shit as well etc ( hes autistic so took a day or so to calm down enough to tell me etc) so not only is the lad gonna get a kicking im also gonna rob the cunt of everything hes got, man bag full of deals, phone, clothes etc etc


Your bro in law must be very stressed out, ffs can ruin his life confidence etc, hate that shit life's tough enough for them


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Your bro in law must be very stressed out, ffs can ruin his life confidence etc, hate that shit life's tough enough for them


Yup, just undid basically the last 18months of effort we have put in with him etc, hence why im gonna make the cunt walk home stark bollock naked after ive kicked the cunt out of him..........and then every single time i see him after that until he either moves out the area or has a breakdown


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> got a link to it by any chance?


Just scroll down n you'll see wm I'm going with the 4x forgot the link lol 

http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-cob-x-series.html


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Just scroll down n you'll see wm I'm going with the 4x forgot the link lol
> 
> http://www.budmaster.co.uk/budmaster-cob-x-series.html


All OSRAM COB`s though, from what ive gleaned from the LED section they arent looked on favourably when compared to Cree/ citizen etc

Also see a lot of em on ebay less than a few months old so doesnt look like ppl are keeping em for long etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> All OSRAM COB`s though, from what ive gleaned from the LED section they arent looked on favourably when compared to Cree/ citizen etc
> 
> Also see a lot of em on ebay less than a few months old so doesnt look like ppl are keeping em for long etc


They're supposed to be a new design n didn't they Invent cobs? 
"
In our new design a cluster of 12 Osram Surface Mounted COB provide higher output than a traditional 50w COB whilst giving a Tri-Mix of colour temperatures to provide an output spectrum closer to the sunlight than a traditional COB.

The immediate benefits are:


The spectral output is closer to sunlight by mixing colour temperatures within the array than using any larger single cobs.
Greater efficiency in the same small footprint, more light out for the same power in. The total output exceeds that of normal 50w COB.
COBS Mounted with the same solder pad technology as the Osram SSL80 family to a triple layer MCPCB, meaning a longer lifespan and faster build.
Better thermal management due to the mounting technology it eliminates any possibility of thermal spikes."


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2016)

Engineers Dream Day 49....13/11 in the vertical cab. The outside veg has got to have given her a shunt along in the flower process as I wasn't expecting the quick finish. Will check her in another week to see if I pull her panties down or not.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

No idea how to work out the differences but heres the datasheets for both if you or anyone else can decipher it etc

http://www.budmaster.co.uk/user/downloads/COB1_Datasheet.pdf


http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED-Components-and-Modules/XLamp/Data-and-Binning/ds-CXB3590.pdf


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

Here's a journal done on the budmaster 
I'll check out ur link now.

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/263791-icemud-led-grow-featuring-all-new-budmaster-cob-technology-white-full-spectrum.html


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> No idea how to work out the differences but heres the datasheets for both if you or anyone else can decipher it etc
> 
> http://www.budmaster.co.uk/user/downloads/COB1_Datasheet.pdf
> 
> ...


2 much reading I'll sick with the budmaster n I can always change out the cobs lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

Found a few snipes from a site about different cobs n lads n shit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I could probably go fully bent but there would be questions about how I pay the mortgage and live. Tax evasion is a big crime and the taxman doesn't fuck about


So you're self employed and you have a drop ship mail order business.
But seriously, who the fuck is gonna ask any questions as to how you pay your bills?
Family, neighbors? Family can be blagged and everybody else can mind their own.





My intention is to blow glass art (I've most of the equipment already) because art is sold for subjective price compared to the cost of production, I could launder £1000+ a day with no bother at all.
I don't even have to produce anything, the kit can sit there and just look like it's being used.
And that's only because I do have nosey fucking neighbors, the old bird next door already thinks I sell car/truck parts in Poland via our lasses family recovery company, I source them from China and get them sent to Poland. It's a load of bollocks but it's stops the questions and all the parcels I get delivered (Ebay) helps to keep up the charade.

I'm in Bradford and there's so much bent business and money laundering here it's amazing.
Nearly every paki car wash you see owns a fucking limo or hire cars. Why? Because you can have an oldschool Lincoln limo just parked up doing fuck all and you can put £100 an hour through it's books, the flash stretch Hummers do more.

A group of smack/crack dealers opened up a take-away/pizza shop for money laundering on the main road by my house a couple of years ago and called it 'One&One' ffs, if that isn't a poke in the face of the law I don't know what is! 





As for tax, income tax is paid purely voluntary and by self contract (unless you are employed by someone else, then the employer contracts).
They can only do you for tax evasion if they know who you are in the first place and you agree to play the game, don't contact HMRC and they don't know you exist it's quite simple.

Watch this video where the guy shows the exact wording on the HMRC self assessment website that explains it.

He explains a bit of tax history first but shows the self assessment form and the exact wording of the HMRC website at 6:00 so you can just skip to there if you want to see the relevant bit......

*





*

My Mrs is a self employed freelance interpreter/translator and does work for the NHS, Social Services and Crown Prosecution Service as well as private jobs for solicitors and shit.
She's been at it 10 years and gets £15+ per hour plus expenses, she's never once paid any tax or filled out a tax return.

She only pays tax on her part time/2 shifts a week job at the casino, and that's just because the casino pay income tax straight out of her wage like everybody else who's employed by a 3rd party.

I have an illegal CCJ (long story) out against me and the company applied for an Attachment Of Earnings order to get the £6000 back.
Even an attachment of earnings order can only be enforced against someone who is employed by a 3rd party and not against somebody who is self employed! It says so right on the 'declaration of earnings' form that you have to send back.


If there's no contract there's no problem. 
*
*


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream Day 49....13/11 in the vertical cab. The outside veg has got to have given her a shunt along in the flower process as I wasn't expecting the quick finish. Will check her in another week to see if I pull her panties down or not.
> View attachment 3808705
> View attachment 3808706
> View attachment 3808707


That looks fantastic for seven weeks. It seems pretty sativa from the look of the leaf shape. I hope you've kept a cut. How's the smell?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Found a few snipes from a site about different cobs n lads n shit
> 
> View attachment 3808716 View attachment 3808717 View attachment 3808718


If you read it it mentions normal LED`s/diodes etc NOT COBS specifically


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> If you read it it mentions normal LED`s/diodes etc NOT COBS specifically



COB lights are LED's

COB stands for Chip On a Board, it's just basically multiple LED's stuck together to make a chip.

*https://www.sedna.lighting/types-of-led-chip-dip-vs-smd-vs-cob/

http://www.cob-led.com/What-is-cob-LED-chips-on-board.html*


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you're self employed and you have a drop ship mail order business.
> But seriously, who the fuck is gonna ask any questions as to how you pay your bills?
> Family, neighbors? Family can be blagged and everybody else can mind their own.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I'll watch that at work tonight. I could get a part time job to cover my direct debits. But if I had too much time on my hands I'd be off me nut all the time lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> COB lights are LED's
> 
> COB stands for Chip On a Board, it's just basically multiple LED's stuck together to make a chip.
> 
> ...


oh i know that but where the article mentioned diodes i assumed they were talking about blurples not COB`s etc


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 19, 2016)

Grow shop I go to is selling them cbd oils for e cigs I was a bit skeptical of it so the bloke behind the counter let me try it, all I can say is that was the smoothest smoke I've ever had, going back tomorrow to get one for me n one for our lass there's 3 flavours to pick from blueberry, strawberry fizz and a cheesecake the blueberry one has got to be the nicest.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Thanks mate. I'll watch that at work tonight. I could get a part time job to cover my direct debits. But if I had too much time on my hands I'd be off me nut all the time lol


Put some bent cash in the bank to cover your direct debit's, just no more than £1000 per transaction over the counter
or that will trigger money laundering flags at the bank and the cashier may start asking questions on a personal account.

Fill your free time with something enjoyable, traveling, hobby's (expensive hobby's like golf and motor racing and shit )

We work to live, not live to work. If you don't have to 'work' in the regular sense than do what the fuck you want cos your life is your own.

Enjoy it, eat out everyday with the Mrs for example (the rich don't fucking cook at at home!).



But yeah I can understand the boredom setting in, the rich cunts if they're not spending their time making MORE money they're just shopping and spending their cash on materialistic toys and things while doing silly amounts of coke.
Even billionaires, they just buy yachts and bigger houses and flashier clothes.


Which leads to that all important philosophical question...........why are we here.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Grow shop I go to is selling them cbd oils for e cigs I was a bit skeptical of it so the bloke behind the counter let me try it, all I can say is that was the smoothest smoke I've ever had, going back tomorrow to get one for me n one for our lass there's 3 flavours to pick from blueberry, strawberry fizz and a cheesecake the blueberry one has got to be the nicest.



What's the point in paying someone else so you can smoke CBD oil that gives you no buzz when you can make oil with THC yourself out of your hash trim and actually get high for free?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Grow shop I go to is selling them cbd oils for e cigs I was a bit skeptical of it so the bloke behind the counter let me try it, all I can say is that was the smoothest smoke I've ever had, going back tomorrow to get one for me n one for our lass there's 3 flavours to pick from blueberry, strawberry fizz and a cheesecake the blueberry one has got to be the nicest.


 Hurry up then as they are in the process of being made illegal to sell without a licence soon or something similar


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Hurry up then as they are in the process of being made illegal to sell without a licence soon or something similar


Yeah that noob threw the link to the legislation up the other day when we were talking about Scottish decrim and the SNP.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So you're self employed and you have a drop ship mail order business.
> But seriously, who the fuck is gonna ask any questions as to how you pay your bills?
> Family, neighbors? Family can be blagged and everybody else can mind their own.
> 
> ...


i told my bro to ring tax office about rebates a while ago,hed been working 4 year on sites.
i didnt know he could claim out.but we tried...
Well on the phone the woman said he was in luck cos after 3 -4 year his account resets??
but he could claim all his tax backup u til then,he never knew what to expect but still he got about £ 1200 easily nowt to shout about better than a foot up arse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

E-cigs are the biggest illogical thing around at the moment in my eyes.

Use an E-cig to ween yourself off nicotine sure, but nobody does that.
Folk just stop smoking cigs and swap it for the nicotine in an E-cig with no intention of stopping.

They're still addicted to a useless drug that gives no pleasurable/positive effect.........'nicotine'.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> i told my bro to ring tax office about rebates,hed been working 4 year on sites.
> i didnt know he could claim out.but we tried
> Well on the phone the woman said he was in luck cos after 3 year it dissapears but he could claim all his tax back,he git about 1200 nowt to shout about better than a foot uo arse.


She's given him a bit of false information there.
It's actually 5 years if you can prove where you worked. 



Look into that yourself.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> She's given him a bit of false information there.
> It's actually 5 years if you can prove where you worked.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he coyldnt mind and had no payslips it was a gift at the time.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

got some of these to try, lot nicer than i expected lol, might have to take a pack with me to the pub tomorrow n see what they actually taste like with beer lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea he coyldnt mind and had no payslips it was a gift at the time.


Well you just have to be able to prove where you worked however you can do that (a letter from an employer for example).

It's up to HMRC to actually do the work by going back into their records and suss the tax paid in that time and any rebate due, although they'll try and tell you otherwise to make their job easier.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

So my Neem oil, emulsifier and Pyrethrum 5EC has landed from Ebay today.

The Pyrethrum comes in a little 'Cannazyme' type container but without a paper seal underneath the lids and the lids don't fit very well, it had leaked inside the Jiffy bag it was sent in and at £13 ish for 100ml I'm not best pleased.

And I didn't realise that Neem oil is pretty much a solid at room temperature it's so thick. lol
Sit the bottle in a pan of hot water to get the cunt out or what? 
Make up a spray with hot water too before it goes on the plants?
Does it not thicken up once the solution goes cold?

..................................


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 19, 2016)

I got one and got a source for liquids when they become illegal


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So my Neem oil, emulsifier and Pyrethrum 5EC has landed from Ebay today.
> 
> The Pyrethrum comes in a little 'Cannazyme' type container but without a paper seal underneath the lids and the lids don't fit very well, it had leaked inside the Jiffy bag it was sent in and at £13 ish for 100ml I'm not best pleased.
> 
> ...


The neem should become liquid at room temp or maybe a little higher and yes........it needs to be mixed with luke-warm water(24degC) and a little potassium silicate to emulsify.

If I'm makin a liter of spray(scale up as required), I get a jam jar put some warm water in, add a tsp neem oil and 2-3ml of potasium silicate, put the lid back on and shake it up to fuck, then add that to the rest of the warm water..............it's nasty stuff really which is why the bugs don't like it and I'd use a separate sprayer to what you normally foliar with


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 19, 2016)

These are Cree cxa3070 COBS running at 360W in a 3x3, they defo work and they're now considered 'old tech', better can now be bought at cheaper prices. I'm in the process of converting my main grow room to them as well, got three 600w digi and two 600w mag ballasts for sale if anyone's interested LOL


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's the point in paying someone else so you can smoke CBD oil that gives you no buzz when you can make oil with THC yourself out of your hash trim and actually get high for free?


Simple reason I don't have any trim to do that with just yet but I will soon


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

New xmen dvd quality on primewire


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

First thing ya do in new house. Wrack slugs and unpack mugs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

I


DonBrennon said:


> These are Cree cxa3070 COBS running at 360W in a 3x3, they defo work and they're now considered 'old tech', better can now be bought at cheaper prices. I'm in the process of converting my main grow room to them as well, got three 600w digi and two 600w mag ballasts for sale if anyone's interested LOL
> 
> View attachment 3808858


thats all fluff and brown pistils, is that the lights fault?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

Well I'm still getting the budmaster will be a nice addition to my veg tent n ill get that bit closer to a propper perpetual cuz now I won't have to veg em another few weeks under the mh to bulk n train em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

So the old washer went in 5 minutes and there's a charver outside smashing the dryer with a hammer. I may have moved to the bronx.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

Next time ur pissed off bate a washer it's great form of therapy


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2016)

I hate them pesky dryers !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2016)

Could be worse Don, u could have a neighbour with a garden full of dog shit, looks like a year or twos worth !! Filthy, idle cunt, I shall be having words shortly .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So the old washer went in 5 minutes and there's a charver outside smashing the dryer with a hammer. I may have moved to the bronx.


North shields? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

Daft thing is the dryer works and the washing machine doesn't guess which was gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> North shields? lmao


Walker...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Walker...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Could be worse Don, u could have a neighbour with a garden full of dog shit, looks like a year or twos worth !! Filthy, idle cunt, I shall be having words shortly .


Ne dog shit but plenty other shite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3808940


Naaa man. I can shut my door and not worry where I am. Good enough at the min


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

These bar heads my mates dealing with for me buy 50 for 100e now they wanted 100 for like 175 so I said no but I can so 110 for 200e then they said they can get em elsewhere (badly pressed off coloured footballs ) so today I find out they been selling me pills at 4e a pop for a xanax lol that extra ten was 40 quid for em...no logic but anyways they want 50 again tomorrow


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks fantastic for seven weeks. It seems pretty sativa from the look of the leaf shape. I hope you've kept a cut. How's the smell?


Smells a bit like sweet peas with a little bit of coffee bean.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I
> 
> thats all fluff and brown pistils, is that the lights fault?


either that or my shitty high ph organic soil.....................maybe they'll be ok if I let em finish


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

So u even lime bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

Really wishing I'd brought a chair ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2016)

We'd those wooden fruit boxes growing up..mind we didn't weight...erm alot more


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Listen ain't newbie grower but a bit forum illiterate ! Need help and bloody quick please help!!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Listen ain't newbie grower but a bit forum illiterate ! Need help and bloody quick please help!!


Please


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Please


Crack on then , or do u just need help like most of us in here !


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> either that or my shitty high ph organic soil.....................maybe they'll be ok if I let em finish


Don brown pistils at that distance is game over, learn to feed your plants according to the leaves, check out Dst, the Yorkshire man, bazoomer, don gnt, ghetto g, masterg, slipper, Ribena, and Rambo all really good grows and for nft oscaroscar is the man


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don brown pistils at that distance is game over, learn to feed your plants according to the leaves, check out Dst, the Yorkshire man, bazoomer, don gnt, ghetto g, masterg, slipper, Ribena, and Rambo all really good grows and for nft oscaroscar is the man


Right just had to pull tent down weren't man enough collapsed! Upgraded but need help with bends on extraction. Only have I phone Sunni said ok if location settings off. No computer will send pics if ain't gonna compromise self!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Right just had to pull tent down weren't man enough collapsed! Upgraded but need help with bends on extraction. Only have I phone Sunni said ok if location settings off. No computer will send pics if ain't gonna compromise self!


Not sure how to yet though computer illiterate not grow illiterate need help


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Right just had to pull tent down weren't man enough collapsed! Upgraded but need help with bends on extraction. Only have I phone Sunni said ok if location settings off. No computer will send pics if ain't gonna compromise self!


Use an EXIF scrubber before you post the pics etc


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Crack on then , or do u just need help like most of us in here !


Will send pics as long as defiantly safe but how?


R1b3n4 said:


> Use an EXIF scrubber before you post the p
> 
> 
> R1b3n4 said:
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

Security risk, , need heading to noobsville . Aren't man enough? Collapsed? What make of tent and what eqip hanging? Even basic kit can handle normal weights


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 19, 2016)

Download an app called meta remove. It's fairly simple. 
What's the problem anyway


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Download an app called meta remove. It's fairly simple.
> What's the problem anyway


Tent was Buddha box have now got lighthouse max 150x150 is ok. Have 1- Mars hydro 192 reflector 1- Mars hydro 11 400 and 1- Mars hydro 300w 60x 5w. And mountain air ma2og Carbon filter plus 6" hyper fan stealth! Ram 12" Eco fan n ram clip on!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Tent was Buddha box have now got lighthouse max 150x150 is ok. Have 1- Mars hydro 192 reflector 1- Mars hydro 11 400 and 1- Mars hydro 300w 60x 5w. And mountain air ma2og Carbon filter plus 6" hyper fan stealth! Ram 12" Eco fan n ram clip on!


Live in old miner terrace stealth is must


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Live in old miner terrace stealth is must


Am using acoustic ducting and have 
Flexible silencer too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

Filter I'm the deck ot roof, either way that ain't much to hang


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Am using acoustic ducting and have
> Flexible silencer too


Am growing cindy or so I thought female seeds! If I knew mr soul had started a remake from p75 I would have used that or dr greenthumb


Super Silverback said:


> Am using acoustic ducting and have
> Flexible silencer too





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Filter I'm the deck ot roof, either way that ain't much to hang


90% angle to get in loft from side outlet. Two 90 degree of go through roof ! Can't find app matey said but found similar app will download and send photo when I figure out how!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Am growing cindy or so I thought female seeds! If I knew mr soul had started a remake from p75 I would have used that or dr greenthumb
> 
> 
> 90% angle to get in loft from side outlet. Two 90 degree of go through roof ! Can't find app matey said but found similar app will download and send photo when I figure out how!


Am actually going out side vent on to roof at mo but have to replace ducting with longer bit which I have or put silencer on which will reach! Girlfriend having hissy fit at mo so distracted! Think need change ducting if not today soon either bend or leak


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

It's past grow o clock daylight saving makes it 9 pm, ffs emergency measures


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Am actually going out side vent on to roof at mo but have to replace ducting with longer bit which I have or put silencer on which will reach! Girlfriend having hissy fit at mo so distracted! Think need change ducting if not today soon either bend or leak


Right it says I have no geo tag at all. Pretty sure jade location setting on for older ones as watching weather work building trade! Never backed anything up for to years! So here goes gonna try send photos if they bang me up she can't nag and stress me there!!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Right it says I have no geo tag at all. Pretty sure jade location setting on for older ones as watching weather work building trade! Never backed anything up for to years! So here goes gonna try send photos if they bang me up she can't nag and stress me there!!


Will take pictures now of what I need help with. But she harassing me beat with me please


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It's past grow o clock daylight saving makes it 9 pm, ffs emergency measures


Half of proper, Hal of morgans spice. Cano filled withish dog from @budolski whish is banging. Coupe of zops and I gravy here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Simple reason I don't have any trim to do that with just yet but I will soon



Maybe I should rephrase the question to just......

What's the point in buying CBD oil that gives you no buzz?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Please



*https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> The neem should become liquid at room temp or maybe a little higher and yes........it needs to be mixed with luke-warm water(24degC) and a little potassium silicate to emulsify.


This is a litre bottle of 100% cold pressed neem oil, it's as thick as peanut butter.




I'm gonna have to get a knife and scoop some out. 


I've got some natural/organic emulsifier for it from the same supplier so I'm ok there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new house.


Congratulations mate........


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don brown pistils at that distance is game over, learn to feed your plants according to the leaves, check out Dst, the Yorkshire man, bazoomer, don gnt, ghetto g, masterg, slipper, Ribena, and Rambo all really good grows and for nft oscaroscar is the man


Yeah.................I'm finding proper feeding the most tricky thing about the switch to living soil(feed the soil, blah, blah ....), especially with that big sativa(she could've filled the tent on her own), always looked N def, but try feeding it anything and the tips burn(only been feeding with topdress, 'tea's' and kelp extract). They're roughly 8 weeks in now, the one with all the brown pistels is a mystery bodhi seed, back left is a Hazeman fat purple the sativa's a GGG afghan haze bastard.

I'm always open to learning...........   

...........oh.............I also forgot to defoliate, so I fucked up there too, LOL.............(I didn't lollypop enough though)


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Half of proper, Hal of morgans spice. Cano filled withish dog from @budolski whish is banging. Coupe of zops and I gravy here


Gg4 popcorn cured n vaped as a back note to the redistilled gin I made yesterday, almost an opium buzz body wise but head full of charge


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got some natural/organic emulsifier for it from the same supplier so I'm ok there.


saw your link for that, think I'll be getting some, thanks...................and small bottles of neem oil (100mm I think)can be bought from the local 'indian market' for a quid


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> always looked N def, but try feeding it anything and the tips burn


PH and EC is your friend.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> ...........oh.............I also forgot to defoliate


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


Don Logan, classic


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> saw your link for that, think I'll be getting some, thanks...................and small bottles of neem oil (100mm I think)can be bought from the local 'indian market' for a quid


The Litre of cold pressed only cost me £13 ish delivered.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don Logan; classic


I only watched that film for the first time last week.

He's fucking ace in that Ben Kingsley, he's a right cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

That is in my all time top 3 films, sexy beast


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PH and EC is your friend.


I added home made biochar to my mix and later found that it's ph was sky high. One of the first things drummed into your head in organics is to throw away your ph/EC pens.....I never did, thank fook. I've tested the recycled soil for my next run and it's ph is still high, so I'm gonna have to cut it with more peat to raise the acidity.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> One of the first things drummed into your head in organics is to throw away your ph/EC pens.....I never did, thank fook. I've tested the recycled soil for my next run and it's ph is still high, so I'm gonna have to cut it with more peat to raise the acidity.


.......................................................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not even getting into it at this time, it's well past grow o' clock and I'll just wind myself up.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That is in my all time top 3 films, sexy beast


I think he's ace, makes Ray Winstone a straight victim all the way through. lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well you just have to be able to prove where you worked however you can do that (a letter from an employer for example).
> 
> It's up to HMRC to actually do the work by going back into their records and suss the tax paid in that time and any rebate due, although they'll try and tell you otherwise to make their job easier.


She was sound on the phone and looked back into all his past employers and pay etc.for them years and she done it all for him over the phone for him,which was nice


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm not even getting into it at this time, it's well past grow o' clock and I'll just wind myself up.


Raise acidity is a giveaway


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven't been tempted to try LEDs. I like 600s because they churn out solid buds every time. I get new bulbs every grow. I know I don't need to but I just do because they pay for themselves. A Q=two bulbs so it's a no brainier imo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't been tempted to try LEDs. I like 600s because they churn out solid buds every time. I get new bulbs every grow. I know I don't need to but I just do because they pay for themselves. A Q=two bulbs so it's a no brainier imo


Aye I can get 600w HPS bulbs for £12 a pop from my local.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I only watched that film for the first time last week.
> 
> He's fucking ace in that Ben Kingsley, he's a right cunt!


I've never seen it but everyone I know that has says its a great film. 
I watched The Departed last weekend and that's a good film. Best film I've watched in a while.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think he's ace, makes Ray Winstone a straight victim all the way through. lol


The bit I like is when ray s character is informed of who the enforcer is going to be,


oscaroscar said:


> I haven't been tempted to try LEDs. I like 600s because they churn out solid buds every time. I get new bulbs every grow. I know I don't need to but I just do because they pay for themselves. A Q=two bulbs so it's a no brainier imo


I turn mine to 750 and bin after each grow, got gavs too but one year in and they are just tame enough to turn up to max


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've never seen it but everyone I know that has says its a great film.
> I watched The Departed last weekend and that's a good film. Best film I've watched in a while.


Stream it mate, it's funny as fuck.

Ben Kingsley makes that film what it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Gg4 popcorn cured n vaped as a back note to the redistilled gin I made yesterday, almost an opium buzz body wise but head full of charge


I was wondering what you we're playing but it was a bit of a rollercoaster with a good camp of coffee is and some night crisp cold gin. That's a pallet full of joy. Gin wedge crushed round it and then another in with a fentimans tonic for me of late. Do you get loss of flavours doing the redistilling process or just super strong tasty goodness, like triple export strengthened good gin. Haha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The bit I like is when ray s character is informed of who the enforcer is going to be,
> 
> I turn mine to 750 and bin after each grow, got gavs too but one year in and they are just tame enough to turn up to max


I haven't got enough headroom for Gavitas. I can turn my ballasts up to 660w which I don't usually bother to because I'm at the very edge of my height. Since I've ive swapped to Exo I'm always too close for comfort. The buds nearest the bulbs sometimes get that whippy single bladed leaf thing happening. But at least I'm not shitting my self for the last two weeks like I was with Livers. I have a ten inch exhaust and an eight inch in and I still used to smell it outside with Livers.
Plus a uvonair ozone generator


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stream it mate, it's funny as fuck.
> 
> Ben Kingsley makes that film what it is.


All the performances are strong esp the


The Yorkshireman said:


> Stream it mate, it's funny as fuck.
> 
> Ben Kingsley makes that film what it is.


i met him in a pub in cookham, he knew the woman I was with, they were chatting away


Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was wondering what you we're playing but it was a bit of a rollercoaster with a good camp of coffee is and some night crisp cold gin. That's a pallet full of joy. Gin wedge crushed round it and then another in with a fentimans tonic for me of late. Do you get loss of flavours doing the redistilling process or just super strong tasty goodness, like triple export strengthened good gin. Haha


you lose the astringent apple notes and retain the sweet ethanol, I cut half an orange into the 1.5 litres and finger taste the distillate, discard the tails, it's like a hit of something rather than a drink feeling, water it down with ice n juice


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/*


Think got my problem solved


The Yorkshireman said:


> *https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/*


think have sorted problem temporarily. Will put more foil connections think lost vacuum when I was moving her. Have emergency to hand this is just temporary


zeddd said:


> All the performances are strong esp the
> 
> i met him in a pub in cookham, he knew the woman I was with, they were chatting away
> 
> you lose the astringent apple notes and retain the sweet ethanol, I cut half an orange into the 1.5 litres and finger taste the distillate, discard the tails, it's like a hit of something rather than a drink feeling, water it down with ice n juice


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone of you guys use a electric trimmer for bud manicuring?
Are they any good?
i Was looking at the 18" table top fan version the 1 with the bag underneatch that catches trim,it got good reviews and looked good on you tube like


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't been tempted to try LEDs. I like 600s because they churn out solid buds every time. I get new bulbs every grow. I know I don't need to but I just do because they pay for themselves. A Q=two bulbs so it's a no brainier imo


Got my 1st grow under leds coming on into flower,but i know nowt bout leds its my uncles crack.
I got 2 600w cobs there in my uncles got 14 diff autos under there to get a grow under his belt.
there cool as to use ive been on hid for years i think they make the plants grow a bit diff.ill get some pics up.cant wait to do next crop of pheno's.
He paid £800 each.
Hes doing a big set up shortly he spent £1200 each and bought 4 1300w for this new set up,but theyve only charged him 800 each.madness i think its a lot of money but hes setting up a big area like.


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 19, 2016)

View attachment 3809130 Th


Super Silverback said:


> Think got my problem solved
> 
> think have sorted problem temporarily. Will put more foil connections think lost vacuum when I was moving her. Have emergency to hand this is just temporary


ere just into week five got one critical kush in there cause she prefer indica


dazzyballz said:


> Got my 1st grow under leds coming on into flower,but i know nowt bout leds its my uncles crack.
> I got 2 600w cobs there in my uncles got 14 diff autos under there to get a grow under his belt.
> there cool as to use ive been on hid for years i think they make the plants grow a bit diff.ill get some pics up.cant wait to do next crop of pheno's.
> He paid £800 each.
> Hes doing a big set up shortly he spent £1200 each and bought 4 1300w for this new set up,but theyve only charged him 800 each.madness i think its a lot of money but hes setting up


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 19, 2016)

Done the kritical kush its like they put a chemdawg female in a room with a load of diff. Strains of pollinating males.i got 4 diff phenos all magnificent in there own way 1 pheno really hit hard made peeps puke was that strong 2 red plants.2, vimto2 lemon flavored and 2 jus the dawg.
Kick ass smoke,wiped u out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> All the performances are strong esp the
> 
> i met him in a pub in cookham, he knew the woman I was with, they were chatting away
> 
> you lose the astringent apple notes and retain the sweet ethanol, I cut half an orange into the 1.5 litres and finger taste the distillate, discard the tails, it's like a hit of something rather than a drink feeling, water it down with ice n juice


Smart shit you've been at this while cleary


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2016)

There


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There


You up late or early? Lol
I'm getting fucked about something awful at work. I doubt I'll finish before six am ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2016)

I eventually got my Nepalese hash. It's hard until warm and then it's almost runny. Very nice.


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 20, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Maybe I should rephrase the question to just......
> 
> What's the point in buying CBD oil that gives you no buzz?


Cause I wanted to!! I'm quite sure you have bought a novelty item at least once in your life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You up late or early? Lol
> I'm getting fucked about something awful at work. I doubt I'll finish before six am ffs


Up late. Was unpacking then realised I had the hifi cranked and and done four zopzopz n a half bottle of rum slept like a bairn. Even after the sniff. 

Drug assisted come downs are the future imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I can get 600w HPS bulbs for £12 a pop from my local.


I buy the sunmaster 600ws for dirt cheap in bulk..last run temps were above 30 n anyways 3 new bulbs failed weeks apart of replacing each one n they replaced wm all for free so ive ten 600w bulbs to be used n I use em on 3 grows using the super lumens function on the final run.


I'm only gonna use the cob for veg so they fill out faster n better so they'll be plenty big to go straight into flowering...not to mention the new house is waaay 2 well insulated so temps have finally started to go down but a 400w mh would send me 30+ once I've my 600s going n the cob 4 runs fuck all heat so happy days..I'll keep tall updated when I do get it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Think got my problem solved
> 
> think have sorted problem temporarily. Will put more foil connections think lost vacuum when I was moving her. Have emergency to hand this is just temporary


Ive the same tent but pls tell me u don't have ur filter outside n this are alot of unnecessary turns..I try as little bends as possible for better airflow


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> All the performances are strong esp the
> 
> i met him in a pub in cookham, he knew the woman I was with, they were chatting away


I'm met him once about 20 years ago on the Dublin to Holyhead ferry of all places. Very nice fella, not your normal actor type


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmmm xanax breakfast.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Cause I wanted to!! I'm quite sure you have bought a novelty item at least once in your life.


No.

May as well just set fire to a £20 note.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I buy the sunmaster 600ws for dirt cheap in bulk..last run temps were above 30 n anyways 3 new bulbs failed weeks apart of replacing each one n they replaced wm all for free so ive ten 600w bulbs to be used n I use em on 3 grows using the super lumens function on the final run.


My local guarantees bulbs for a year, which is a damn good bonus.
I've had him swap one that failed after about 5 months before.

Yeah I run mine for about 3 grows then they get chucked in a box of spares, I used to bin em but seems pointless if they've still got plenty life left in em.
I can jump straight in with both feet on spare bulbs once I get a house sorted for the purposes of, one less set up expense.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah I've a few spare bulbs but I write when n how long they were used for n great backups..even have a spare 400w hps for if temps go Indian in ireland.
Best customer service from that supplier n we both knew it was probably that batch cuz I lost so many n they've NEVER failed me b4


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuck me I've a 400w magnetic ballast that's practically brand new, I've not used it it years.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuck me if I'm not using £35 a week on the lecy metre ! Still, a small price to pay I suppose


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

I pay .17c or .18 per kwh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Just went on a price comparison site there n I can get down to 12.85c per kwh


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 20, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me if I'm not using £35 a week on the lecy metre ! Still, a small price to pay I suppose


What you running?lights etc.


----------



## makka (Oct 20, 2016)

Got loads a spare shit myself tbh need a clear out but begrudge wasting stuff! 
3 600s 2 400 12 pot autopot 2 1.2 tents come to think there's a spare set up lol
Wish I had the space to use them


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 20, 2016)

3x6's . 2x 6" fans , & 1 250w CFL 



THCBrain said:


> What you running?lights etc.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't got enough headroom for Gavitas. I can turn my ballasts up to 660w which I don't usually bother to because I'm at the very edge of my height. Since I've ive swapped to Exo I'm always too close for comfort. The buds nearest the bulbs sometimes get that whippy single bladed leaf thing happening. But at least I'm not shitting my self for the last two weeks like I was with Livers. I have a ten inch exhaust and an eight inch in and I still used to smell it outside with Livers.
> Plus a uvonair ozone generator


Mine are wk5 n got me wondering if i need to replace my filter already lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 20, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me if I'm not using £35 a week on the lecy metre ! Still, a small price to pay I suppose


We have had to turn on our shitty storage heaters today so thats gonna add £20 a week onto the leccy bill ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Why do cunts only buy 50 bags when they know they'll be back 2 days later ..tits


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> View attachment 3809130 Th
> 
> ere just into week five got one critical kush in there cause she prefer indica


My first time using led's normally 600hps! Like em but you gotta put more in than they say for coverage! Plus threw me the cal mag thing they need double dose every week or you will have problem


theslipperbandit said:


> Ive the same tent but pls tell me u don't have ur filter outside n this are alot of unnecessary turns..I try as little bends as possible for better airflow


allways


theslipperbandit said:


> Ive the same tent but pls tell me u don't have ur filter outside n this are alot of unnecessary turns..I try as little bends as possible for better airflow


theslipperbandit first time filter in tent. Used to put in loft but people telling me better pull through. Reason I was panicking was tight bend. This house I swore I'd never grow in too much like a shack! But then my boss offered lend me tent and filter. Couldn't resist but what he had wernt up to job in this house so have spent and spent making my shanti house viable my chips all in shit or bust! I will win!! Just drying main problem to solve now house is far from air tight but landlord leave me b


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> My first time using led's normally 600hps! Like em but you gotta put more in than they say for coverage! Plus threw me the cal mag thing they need double dose every week or you will have problem
> 
> allways
> 
> theslipperbandit first time filter in tent. Used to put in loft but people telling me better pull through. Reason I was panicking was tight bend. This house I swore I'd never grow in too much like a shack! But then my boss offered lend me tent and filter. Couldn't resist but what he had wernt up to job in this house so have spent and spent making my shanti house viable my chips all in shit or bust! I will win!! Just drying main problem to solve now house is far from air tight but landlord leave me b


Plus just found out this ain't straight cubed comfy-99 has Marc and Neva haze in mix and apparently 10 different parents! Like strain but pissed as like to know what I'm working with weren't planning stage red harvest till I feel safe!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Cindy-99 predictive text


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Cindy-99 predictive text


Maroc and nevs haze


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

W


R1b3n4 said:


>


What that mean put a sock in it?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was wondering what you we're playing but it was a bit of a rollercoaster with a good camp of coffee is and some night crisp cold gin. That's a pallet full of joy. Gin wedge crushed round it and then another in with a fentimans tonic for me of late. Do you get loss of flavours doing the redistilling process or just super strong tasty goodness, like triple export strengthened good gin. Haha


The flavours are in a narrow band of what is acceptable, I don't want to smell acetone or methanol so I restitute gin and take the hearts


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuk off super shit face


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk off super shit face


Zeddd could you help last time I made Bho some peeps advised nugs some break nugs found breaking nugsbetter but was outdoor crops Frisian dew and Durban poison can you give any advice?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> W
> 
> What that mean put a sock in it?


It means that you are not who you say you are. 
Plus I concur with zeddd


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2016)

Pnghxjfzocoyco


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It means that you are not who you say you are.
> Plus I concur with zeddd


Who I say I am ?


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Who I say I am ?


Each to there own mate


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Each to there own mate


If you taken disliken to me me ain't bothered nuff way to get to root cause of my probs diva on


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2016)

lol this thread just never changes


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2016)

Such a popular thread re growing a fukin weed, piece of piss tbhbut noobs ca gtf imo


----------



## zeddd (Oct 20, 2016)

Try growing orchids for weight


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> If you taken disliken to me me ain't bothered nuff way to get to root cause of my probs diva on


We think you are another member with a new name. Maybe you are maybe you are not. 
Why do you keep quoting your own posts?


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Try growing orchids for weight


Ain't noob just private take it avatar is your portrait understand
Shit face bit now get rid da mirror!!


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Ain't noob just private take it avatar is your portrait understand
> Shit face bit now get rid da mirror!!


Sorry but ain't good with tech struggling with forum but ain't gonna be insulted got dirty clothes on if fighting talk bear with me


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Sorry but ain't good with tech struggling with forum but ain't gonna be insulted got dirty clothes on if fighting talk bear with me


Ain't another member only member of mms but never posted cause felt out of league


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Ain't another member only member of mms but never posted cause felt out of league


Mr nice


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Ain't another member only member of mms but never posted cause felt out of league


What makes you think you are in our league here?


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Mr nice


Didn't meen insult have one agenda get my dmshit done


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Mr nice


He dead


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Didn't meen insult have one agenda get my dmshit done


I don't am asking help


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Didn't meen insult have one agenda get my dmshit done


Scroll to the bottom of the page and reply there. It's confusing when you keep quoting yourself


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> I don't am asking help


What Howard or scott


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> What Howard or scott


First name terms? You must be well out of our league ffs


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> What Howard or scott


Sorry not good with computers more practical minded


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

Howard


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

W


Super Silverback said:


> Sorry not good with computers more practical minded


whatever


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Howard dead rip X used to know grower who went harvest party's with his nephew ! This fella used to grow in Portugal they would use money to fund rescue dogs home for pit ills that had been used for fighting


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> W
> 
> whatever


The box at the bottom that says 
"Write your reply" 
It's confusing and it's unclear who you're talking to


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

He died recently of bowel cancer


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

3eyes said:


> He died recently of bowel cancer


Just see that 2016 damn sorry gutted


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> lol this thread just never changes


I just had a déjà-vu


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

3eyes said:


> He died recently of bowel cancer


One man I respected


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

3eyes said:


> He died recently of bowel cancer


Listen man ain't good with these forums never said in anyone league but every one start somewhere


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> One man I respected


Glad I saw him live when I did good night it was


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

3eyes said:


> He died recently of bowel cancer


Bet he never regret one day


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Bet he never regret one day


Apart from the 7 years in terra hut and his time in Brixton nick lol


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

3eyes said:


> Glad I saw him live when I did good night it was


My mate met him at Ian davenports wedding and pulled him one side said were from same tree


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> My mate met him at Ian davenports wedding and pulled him one side said were from same tree


Terre haute penetentry damn jail house later saved man from death row


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Terre haute penetentry damn jail house later saved man from death row


He would not regret one day learning curve if you don't get some things wrong how you gonna know what right!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Bet he never regret one day


Getting nicked in front of his kids and missing them growing up was probably a high point for him.
What a stupid thing to say.

The box at the bottom of the page ffs
At least try and get it right


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 20, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Getting nicked in front of his kids and missing them growing up was probably a high point for him.
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> The box at the bottom of the page ffs
> At least try and get it right


Yeah spose hour right in way but if a law is unjust what gives it legitimacyy! There is right and wrong that's your choice


----------



## limonene (Oct 20, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> I just had a déjà-vu


lol you over here now toast?


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 20, 2016)

limonene said:


> lol you over here now toast?


Just having a peek rofl


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Yeah spose hour right in way but if a law is unjust what gives it legitimacyy! There is right and wrong that's your choice


Unjust law or not. He still knew the consequences of what he was doing. He chose to do it the same way we all choose to do whatever it is we do.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Jesus u lads are all jabber...what's the Craic toaster it's relax from the other place or did I take 2 much diazapam n forget that account n make a new one like this but I know u nevertheless..fuckin vals man lol did get to sleep at 9 but up since 2am now drinking coffee waiting for the xanax I took when I woke up to wear off then I'm GOIN ARD MODE


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuckin post better land today!


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus u lads are all jabber...what's the Craic toaster it's relax from the other place or did I take 2 much diazapam n forget that account n make a new one like this but I know u nevertheless..fuckin vals man lol did get to sleep at 9 but up since 2am now drinking coffee waiting for the xanax I took when I woke up to wear off then I'm GOIN ARD MODE



You obviously took too much of something mate lmfao. I use the same name on all the forums I frequent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm the irish guy


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2016)

Howard Marks? Dealer not grower, greedy cunt got caught wrote a book n died


----------



## rob333 (Oct 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I'm the irish guy


 Whats the difference between a smart Irish man and a unicorn? 
Nothing, they're both fictional characters


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2016)

Was quite rude of me not to message u thanking you but shit really hit thw fan n I went MIA


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 21, 2016)

Howard marks.....
dealer yeah why not grower yea why not author fukin cool had films made about him awesome,banged up abroad well give him 1.....bet hes done more in his life than any of us will


zeddd said:


> Howard Marks? Dealer not grower, greedy cunt got caught wrote a book n died


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 21, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Howard marks.....
> dealer yeah why not grower yea why not author fukin cool had films made about him awesome,banged up abroad well give him 1.....bet hes done more in his life than any of us will


Quite right and he did grow he had a hydro system when living in Oxford think in his uni days if I remember correctly


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Quite right and he did grow he had a hydro system when living in Oxford think in his uni days if I remember correctly


Were you there then?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Quite right and he did grow he had a hydro system when living in Oxford think in his uni days if I remember correctly


He went to Uni in the 60's, I doubt he was growing hydroponic weed then...maybe he had the first cob lighting system too.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 21, 2016)

Qrazy Quake x Livers

Both Female, some differences in leaf's and structure, going to be good to watch them side by side


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Were you there then?


Can't guarantee still at uni long time since read book ! But that's what he said remember being quite amazed myself


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2016)

Howard Marks made millions off the back of other people's labour, worship him if you must


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2016)

He started smoking hash in some dudes room then got mates to ferry it over so no..not once in his book did he mention he grew let alone hydro.
The book was written twice. First transcript was destroyed aparently but I can assure u it was just as exaggerated as his second


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2016)

Never read it, jack herer is worth a read, only weed related book I've read, as for grow books lol


----------



## Super Silverback (Oct 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He started smoking hash in some dudes room then got mates to ferry it over so no..not once in his book did he mention he grew let alone hydro.
> The book was written twice. First transcript was destroyed aparently but I can assure u it was just as exaggerated as his second


Was the first transcript published?
Like I said many years since I read it and if somehow I am mistaken I will apologise. But what I seem to recall is he had just rented a house in Oxford and it was only one sentence. Like I said if I'm mistaken sorry but would like to see if I could find that bit again. If indeed it is right. Not trying make argument


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2016)

It wasn't an argument lol
Check this dude out now he gangsta 
http://content.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1899404,00.html


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2016)

Super Silverback said:


> Was the first transcript published?
> Like I said many years since I read it and if somehow I am mistaken I will apologise. But what I seem to recall is he had just rented a house in Oxford and it was only one sentence. Like I said if I'm mistaken sorry but would like to see if I could find that bit again. If indeed it is right. Not trying make argument


Produce the quote or gtfoh


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2016)

Having read Mr Nice I can assure everyone he never grew weed when he was at Uni in Oxford in the mid to late 1960s ffs end of story.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

He obviously didn't read the book lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2016)

More on the ignore list...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 22, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> More on the ignore list...


----------



## makka (Oct 22, 2016)

Just potted up the gg4 look in forward to what all the hype was about and decide if she a keeper for me height issues


----------



## makka (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice to see that everyone is their polite jolly selfs lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2016)

makka said:


> Just potted up the gg4 look in forward to what all the hype was about and decide if she a keeper for me height issues


Thats my issue with it too. It just keeps stretching


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone got Cookies ? Ive been away for a min. But all i see or hear in U.K is bad new's when it comes to this strain. I first got a couple grams a year or 2 ago and it took me about just as long to get a clone. Ive had this for about 6 months now but this is my first attempt at growing it.
Im not 100% of its origins, but i am sure its one of the nicest smokes ive had. My mate who's been holding my snips has been running it side by side with the GG#4 and got to say the Glue is in front, but notby Far. Theyr similar, no crazy stretch, and with a nice sweetness to the O.G, very alike Fireballs or the Blue Pitt i tried.

Trimmed up
 
Got alot of BAD vibes this plant, but whatever cut it is or is'nt This is Fire


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 22, 2016)

23 plants going in the bin and I've to start again.

6 weeks under 2400w and not even a Q a piece on em.

Garbage pheno's just keep stretching and not producing ffs.


A complete waste of time, gutted I am.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 22, 2016)

Jeez, that does'nt sound good ^^ 

The SLH seem's to be what most folk's growing for numbers are running, makes a nice change from Cheese everywhere! I do have a pkt of seed's i got a while back from Las Fingerez. He hit his SLH with a K-Train from GHS. I may try them When i get on track and find space i can afford to let that kind of thing happen ^^ Well i cant ever afford that, maybe 2-3 lol.

Chin-Up Yorkie


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats my issue with it too. It just keeps stretching


U should see me veg tent I'm waiting on the Dbxl5 n 6 to catch up but dbxl always doubles in flowering..gonna give em another weeks of trimming n training n ill flip em just b4 I take cuts ...this time I know which one the Dbxl5 is...she always exploded in veg n super viny but the gg4 are just beast


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats my issue with it too. It just keeps stretching


Scrog it


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 22, 2016)

I had some supposedly real deal GSC. Fussy in veg, low yield but tasty smoke. 2 different phenos.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 22, 2016)

That'll be the 'Ginger pubes' pheno  Nice


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 22, 2016)

Haven't seen any of that yet myself, getting some SinMint Cookies (GSC x Blue Power) in 3-4 weeks, along with Purple Lemon Cookies, Black Cherry Pie and I forget what the other one was, can get clones of any of them so might give whichever is fave a go. Although I'm tempted to run auto's for my next grow, around Christmas, extra light cost but save on heating...

Trying a trick from the freezer cure thread to help my weed along since it's humid as fuck, 70% atm, so burping my jars was doing nothing, not sure how effective this is but seems to be working.

Testing this with 2 jars, both were at 70% humidity/20.9c initially and would creep back up to 71/74 if closed. I placed both jars, opened, with the lids beside them in a fridge with a glass door then went for a spliff. When I came back, they'd dropped to 50% humidity/16.4&15.7c. I put the lids back on IN the fridge, to stop warmer moist air getting it, and put them back into a cupboard. about 30m later, they were at 66%/17.9&16.5c so I repeated the fridge step, until they were at 40% humidity13.8c&13.2c. Letting them warm back up slowly now.

In theory, cold air holds less water vapour, so not only do they have lower humidity after the fridge, as the air warms up it can hold more moisture and since the jar is sealed, it draws it from the bud. Doing it too much would probably affect your taste, but to get jars down that last bit in humid conditions this seems a pretty good method.

Anyone tried it? Seems a great trick for the uk


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

Growing different strains is a ball ache lol I'm tempted to just scrog the lot but will probably just take a load of clones n lst the stems live I've been doing..they been potted up a week or so now but I'm already pissed off with the fucking mess of a canopy


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 22, 2016)

This was my last run with 4 different strains


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone into autos I'd try Dinafem

Blue Kush Auto

 
 

Cheese XXL Auto


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

That's a mighty fine canopy.
If memory serves me right then u know ur cobs..would u take a look at the budmaster ll cobx4 ...she's my choice to veg under hoping to get max growth so they can go straight into flowering would u mind taking a look? Shell be in a 3x3 


http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

Spoken to a rep.seems very friendly and accommodation


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

Od still appreciate an unbiased opinion


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's a mighty fine canopy.
> If memory serves me right then u know ur cobs..would u take a look at the budmaster ll cobx4 ...she's my choice to veg under hoping to get max growth so they can go straight into flowering would u mind taking a look? Shell be in a 3x3
> 
> 
> http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html



Looking at the unit alone it's one mighty fine light. Love the build quality nd attention to details. What bothers me is they are using 48 little "COBs" for a 200W unit which means they're running each individual little COB at 4.2W which takes us back to the 5w multiled units. Another downside of the build is those COBs are mounted to a multilayer MCPCB (Metal Core Printed Circuit Board). So knowing there are three layers there, one of them is dielectric layer which is an electrical and thermal insulator. This means you have a bottleneck in thermal management where it's ost critical and that is between emitter and the heatsink. Now I'm ot saying hos is gonna make your light crap on you like a mars ligh for example. All I'm saying is the light doesn't run as efficient as it should be. Another thing are those emitters themselves. I have no Idea what they are or how efficient they run. So I can't help you on that side but I'm guessing they aren't anywhere near the efficiency of a decent COB made by Cree, Bridgelux or Citizen. But you do get a mixed spectrum that is gonna provide you a bit higher PPFD.

So generally the light is gonna grow you bud, that's for sure. But if it's gonna perform like some other units avaliable on the market for the same price that I can't tell you. 

Have you considered DIYing your light?

Or you could have a look at *theese. *Same power but much lower price and probbably quite bettee efficiency .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

I suck at building shit but I'm good at blowing things up..those are links to different yank sites..now a great idea postage wise


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 22, 2016)

You remind me of someone 

I know yanks can end up expensive due to shippings but I haven't found a manufacturer on our side so far. I'm in Austria and every time I get the idea of building a new light I get butt hurt knowing I'm gonna end up paying double of what those fuckers on the other side of the pond are paying .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey man u make me a sweet rig all fancy n shit with good ol uk voltage n ill by it off u


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 22, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> You remind me of someone
> 
> I know yanks can end up expensive due to shippings but I haven't found a manufacturer on our side so far. I'm in Austria and every time I get the idea of building a new light I get butt hurt knowing I'm gonna end up paying double of what those fuckers on the other side of the pond are paying .


There was a COB builder down in Poland that keeps cropping up in the Led section

http://spectro-light.com/dystrybucja/

http://growbox.pl/pol_m_Oswietlenie-LED-472.html


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 22, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> There was a COB builder down in Poland that keeps cropping up in the Led section
> 
> http://spectro-light.com/dystrybucja/
> 
> http://growbox.pl/pol_m_Oswietlenie-LED-472.html


Looks decent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Jesus christ this kittens taken to the rottie lol they play together n all I've a ton of vids but ill upload just the one pic of em in his bed together chillin n sleepin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a 20 pack of bamboos think imma use 4 a pot n make a tamato type cage around em so they're not all directly or indirectly tied to the centre one. .I want better airflow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> You remind me of someone
> 
> I know yanks can end up expensive due to shippings but I haven't found a manufacturer on our side so far. I'm in Austria and every time I get the idea of building a new light I get butt hurt knowing I'm gonna end up paying double of what those fuckers on the other side of the pond are paying .


Have u seen some of the gear deadmau5 (or whatever his name is) has built..some propper pimped out home made cobs..I'd buy em in an instant if they'd sell em on ebay or amazon I just like how easy the budmaster seems to maintain n I can upgrade parts as I go...ill be doing a grow journal WHEN I get em from clone to ready for flowering n eventually I want a cobx9 or something for my flowering if the x4 does its tang


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Got a 20 pack of bamboos think imma use 4 a pot n make a tamato type cage around em so they're not all directly or indirectly tied to the centre one. .I want better airflow


 you just reminded me....i need to get some bamboos from the pound shop today lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah 20 cost me a fuckin fiver ...madness


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah 20 cost me a fuckin fiver ...madness


6x 3" ones in the pound shop lol, only thin canes though


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah sure fuck it I'm still extatic about my tomato seaweed feed...plants are loving it and it only cost me a fiver! IN DA BAG


----------



## makka (Oct 23, 2016)

Two plants 100% coco 15 litre pots in week 3 
Left lemon skunk (loving this strain tbh) 
Right exo co
 
In a 1.2 
This my Christmas smoke gonna let them go 10 week I think


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Jaysus get some long bamboos to help with the negatives pressure ducking in the sides. .can't complain though she's super healthy ..both equally healthy.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Wish my dbxl6 would hurry the fuck up and grow a bit more but she's bushin out nicely so after flip shell explode like she always does but the Dbxl5 always yeild more. (Dbxl6 is in the middle of the 5 n the Dbxl5 is the top right)


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hey man u make me a sweet rig all fancy n shit with good ol uk voltage n ill by it off u



Maybe next year. I'm renovating our place right now so I can't even get my ass down to the basement to fire up the tent. Once I have the flower room built and start putting lights together it would be doable.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Ur in the eu n all aren't you? I'd definitely buy one off u man n I'm sure a ton of ppl would


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur in the eu n all aren't you? I'd definitely buy one off u man n I'm sure a ton of ppl would


Yes, I'm in Austria.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Makes more sense for all the eu consumers to get quality bits from u in steal of those extortionate import charges for electronics


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, will have to see about the parts. COBs, heatsinks and drivers are gonna be a bitch to source here at a human price. I could also order in US and have it shipped here hoping customs won't get nosy. Will see next year when I get my shit back together financially wise.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Busy day so 6.5 xan 2mg bars n a blue then made a kinky size blunt lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Well, will have to see about the parts. COBs, heatsinks and drivers are gonna be a bitch to source here at a human price. I could also order in US and have it shipped here hoping customs won't get nosy. Will see next year when I get my shit back together financially wise.


I'll be testing out the budmaster ll cobx4 for my veg tent n if she's on par (pun intended) I'll upgrade to maybe a cobx9 for my flowering tent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Most that shits made in China n shit anyways..I know it's well down the line but set up a nice site with a clean GUI where they can literally pick all their components (error message if incompatible ) down to design then they have options for ask a rep for recommendation on what would be best suited to their best spec based on the area and what one may achieve or better yet a simple program that suggests the best light for the area. Which would all mostly be open sourced and remember check out alibaba n all those kinda sites for cheap but good grade components but again you'd be ordering to customers spec so would be nice to have a search engine that'd find that set item at the cheapest price then as each new components chosen the tally is added then labour time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Well, will have to see about the parts. COBs, heatsinks and drivers are gonna be a bitch to source here at a human price. I could also order in US and have it shipped here hoping customs won't get nosy. Will see next year when I get my shit back together financially wise.


Look if ur looking into it as a possible means on income (we all know the demand for quality cobs)
I'd suggest looking locally maybe some German sites even polish n Russian...Germany or belgium may be a good bet n always give a call I find it catches em off guard cuz if u find a cheap reliable source you're making great money that's without a doubt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

I'd even be cheeky enough to call up a cool led company n ask for the number ls of where they get all their gear (components) from n ask if they've any deals..direct whatever


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have no intentions of starting a company or making a living by building and selling lights. I can put a few units together if I get the budget or funds but that's it. Nothing big. I've got a 1yo boy to raise and I don't want to miss this one opportunity as I won't be getting another one. It's all hobby to me and that's not gonna change either.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Ur ruining mt dreams toasty ol boy lol jk..let me know when u got time be it months to yrs I'll be interested we can brainstorm a few ideas but it'll probably be for a flowering tent by then..I've seen what a cobx4 does in veg n that'll do me nicely


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> I have no intentions of starting a company or making a living by building and selling lights. I can put a few units together if I get the budget or funds but that's it. Nothing big. I've got a 1yo boy to raise and I don't want to miss this one opportunity as I won't be getting another one. It's all hobby to me and that's not gonna change either.


Stick around here long and it will get beyond a hobby


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh toasters been about a while just not on this forum..he gangsta..if u have those in mother Austria?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

But u guys have to admit it's a good idea
They'd basically be using ur site to source the components they want that you then place in a custom frame for em ...ppl love custom shit and it would be fairly easy from what I've seen on the youtube just very time consuming and u can't make it as nifty looking or functional as the ones like the budmaster.their design is based around modding..I'm definitely sticking with the COB series but the god results have been insane for like 375w so I'm 100% sure my veg tent will be beastin with the cob x then possibly cob the flowering thread


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Check out this lad doing a complete grow with 2 cobx4s. ..mice veg just what t want


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 23, 2016)

Oooooooh I don't know Slips ....(scratches balls)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2016)

Pulls 204w per cobx4...all those scratchy balls have problems been from that slag a while back..the garda lady lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

I wouldn't be very chuffed with plant in the back left as a veg effort, imo u need much stronger veg light if you want to yield in a tent imo


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Check out this lad doing a complete grow with 2 cobx4s. ..mice veg just what t want



What's the size of that tent?


----------



## makka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hps every time ftw


----------



## makka (Oct 24, 2016)

Does this trick this kavonia mixed with codeine and stardog floating on my bed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

Think it's a 2x4. I'd only have the one cobx4 in a 3x3 n she's only pulling just over 200w


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

The lads names icemuds I think he's on 420 he's a rep for their gear but the results are in same. .if only he didn't suck with nutrients lol you'll see when u read he's got def in veg ffs


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Think it's a 2x4. I'd only have the one cobx4 in a 3x3 n she's only pulling just over 200w


Why is there only half of the light on the left working?

So basically 3x3 is about the same as 1x1m right? As I'm running 315W in my 1x1m seed to harvest and my light isn't built around efficiency but lower costs so I'm pushing my cobs much harder then others and still pull just below 1g/w with half of the strains being low yielders (GSC, Skywalker Kush) in soil. So theres plenty of room for improvements. Actually my whole tent has been running at 365W altogether.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

U can turn off 2 of the lights at a time so say early veg I'd run 2 then later flip all 4 it's about .9m so that one @204w should be sufficient for veg ready to go to flowering.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

I know I've probably seen ur cob rig on the farm but mind throwing up a few pics?


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Lemme have a look


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Don't have many pics on hand but those should do


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Feel like I'm going mad reading about cobs, glad to see the bandit on form but please, so not only have you got the noob irritated by your insistence that he develop a cob manufacturing facility and distribution business, you obviously brought him here as some sort of dn trophy? Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

He's a cool cat man.anyone from the farm will vouch for him...he is from Austria sadly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

In my defence I'd eaten alot of xanax n diazapam when I was on about the factory idea...did escalate quite quickly lookin back haha


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's a cool cat man.anyone from the farm will vouch for him...he is from Austria sadly


Don't think manc would vouch for him lol


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't think manc would vouch for him lol


Don't tell me that thick cunt is around here too


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 24, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Don't tell me that thick cunt is around here too


Na not that I know of lol...


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Na not that I know of lol...


Well thank fucking god for that.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

N seriously that led creates shade half way down the plant, the cheapest euro reflector and Phillips bulb would smash it. Fuk the leccy


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> N seriously that led creates shade half way down the plant, the cheapest euro reflector and Phillips bulb would smash it. Fuk the leccy


Whatever floats your boat mate


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Whatever floats your boat mate


What do you mean?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Lol is that your veg tent the slipper posted?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Ahh well my advice is gavita for veg @1150 w turned down to 850 mid flower, there is no shade and I need ray bans to look at the black plastic tray


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> What do you mean?





zeddd said:


> Lol is that your veg tent the slipper posted?


Sorry man, thought you were talking bout my rig.

And no, that's defo not my tent. Those pots and lights are way too expensive for my taste


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Ahh well my advice is gavita for veg @1150 w turned down to 850 mid flower, there is no shade and I need ray bans to look at the black plastic tray



Rofl

And burn the fuck out of a 3x3 tent


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Sorry man, thought you were talking bout my rig.
> 
> And no, that's defo not my tent. Those pots and lights are way too expensive for my taste


No the rig looks sound but the fukin veg tent looks super gash n I was being polite


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Rofl
> 
> And burn the fuck out of a 3x3 tent


Don't put dimensions in my mouth. I grow in a 4 x 4 or 8 x 4


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 24, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't think manc would vouch for him lol


Omg this place needs manc... he's a fucking genius!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Omg this place needs manc... he's a fucking genius!


Why did you bring the dick head then?


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Omg this place needs manc... he's a fucking genius!



Don't push it and don't fuck with the curse. If that shithead finds out about this thread it's all gone. We're doomed.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Fuk that he wouldn't last 2 secs


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk that he wouldn't last 2 secs


You have no Idea what you're talking about unless you've got a cure for hep c


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2016)

Yay new place n ignore friends hahah.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 24, 2016)

Ol school mate was texting me trying his banterclaus pre crimbo, fukin straight bastard. "Hi man" was all I
Could think of


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yay new place n ignore friends hahah.


Fuk me mate....I got my son on ignore most of the time lmao.

You getting your ticket sorted for the Unity Cup lad? BB Jolly after all the shat that's gone on. Get on it. Got myself a bottle of cask Glenfiddich from my sister. Not normally one I would go for although I have been drinking the standard 12 yr as I had one in the cabinet....this one ain't all that bad. I've had 1 remote grow9ng experience with leds and it was pure shite.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm not sold on leds. Imo it's a fad. 
A GPW in a metre square with 340w compared to a gpw with a 600w HPS is still way more. 
It's about maximising your space and HPS cannot be beaten for churning out decent yields. 
Like zeddd said fuck the leccy.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2016)

Hit the nail on the head there Oscar. Maximising space. You can't legally have a grow the size of an outbuilding in Northern Europe so you have to get the most out of your environment and production factors.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Fuk me mate....I got my son on ignore most of the time lmao.
> 
> You getting your ticket sorted for the Unity Cup lad? BB Jolly after all the shat that's gone on. Get on it. Got myself a bottle of cask Glenfiddich from my sister. Not normally one I would go for although I have been drinking the standard 12 yr as I had one in the cabinet....this one ain't all that bad. I've had 1 remote grow9ng experience with leds and it was pure shite.


Nah man, can't justify it. I've no furniture and kipping in a sleeping bag just now. Top it off ze German looks like giving me the heave ho. And I've got man flu. 

Fuck it I'm away to jump in the bath with the toaster. Ah fuck just realised I haven't got one lmfao.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

Hay ppl I'm on my 3rd grow on cfls I'm currently o critical jack herea there only about 3 weeks old I'll up load some pics now tell me what u think.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nah man, can't justify it. I've no furniture and kipping in a sleeping bag just now. Top it off ze German looks like giving me the heave ho. And I've got man flu.
> 
> Fuck it I'm away to jump in the bath with the toaster. Ah fuck just realised I haven't got one lmfao.


Stop being a daft cunt....no furniture=more space for plants. And dude....first one after the splitt is always fun but they generally ain't keepers. You'll get bored of it after a month or 2 anyway. And you don't need to justify it imo....but if you do the chalk it up as therapy I'll see you on the 20th then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Hay ppl I'm on my 3rd grow on cfls I'm currently o critical jack herea there only about 3 weeks old I'll up load some pics now tell me what u think.


I think you should ditch the CFL's and get a proper light in, CFL's produce shite in yield and quality, they're not even worth the electric bill to run em unless it's for a few clones/mothers. 
You can get 600w magnetic ballasts for around £40 (400w are about £25-£30), bulbs are £12-£15 and a reflector for about another £12-£15.

Intake filter was a wise move but you need to raise it off that floor, it's manky.

The cheap filter is fine for the intake but no good for extraction, you'll pay more in the long run changing the cheap one every other run cos the charcoal is crap and doesn't do the job properly.

Can get professional 5" filters that will last a few years for £50 ish.

There's an old saying......"You've got to speculate to accumulate"......and it's true.


A proper set up grows plants far bigger and faster than with a cheap half arsed CFL set up.
If you're gonna risk your liberty growing weed then you may as well do it right rather than producing popcorn.


My 2 pence worth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

DST said:


> Stop being a daft cunt....no furniture=more space for plants.


....................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

So then lads, I'll chuck a few picks of my piss poor lanky pheno's up so you can have a laugh before I get rid.


If I don't laugh I'll fucking I'll cry.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Shrooms have been a bust too, just binned the cakes.

Contaminated and mouldy.

First run mind and I've got plenty spores so I'll just start again.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So then lads, I'll chuck a few picks of my piss poor lanky pheno's up so you can have a laugh before I get rid.
> 
> 
> If I don't laugh I'll fucking I'll cry.


 mine are burnt to fuck as well lol, not killing em tho as only a fortnight till harvest lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> mine are burnt to fuck as well lol, not killing em tho as only a fortnight till harvest lol


Well you remember the other day when I mentioned your EC pen that you don't use?


I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think you should ditch the CFL's and get a proper light in, CFL's produce shite in yield and quality, they're not even worth the electric bill to run em unless it's for a few clones/mothers.
> You can get 600w magnetic ballasts for around £40 (400w are about £25-£30), bulbs are £12-£15 and a reflector for about another £12-£15.
> 
> Intake filter was a wise move but you need to raise it off that floor, it's manky.
> ...


The filter is not on the floor it's on a tray raised of the ground and I haven't done to bad to be honest and it's been top notch smoke


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> The filter is not on the floor it's on a tray raised of the ground


Splitting hairs ffs.

It's close enough to the ground to suck in shit loads of bacteria, the most bacteria and contaminants in a rooms air is in the bottom 2 feet of air space, the higher you go the cleaner it gets.

But that set up looks to be in a filthy cellar, you've got contaminant odds stacked against you.



Antgotaclue said:


> I haven't done to bad to be honest


Haven't done too bad by what standards? And haven't done too bad considering what parameters?

It looks like exactly what it is, the cheapest/poorest quality set up around.



Antgotaclue said:


> it's been top notch smoke


No, no it hasn't.
CFL's do not produce top notch smoke, in yield or in quality.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Splitting hairs ffs.
> 
> It's close enough to the ground to suck in shit loads of bacteria, the most bacteria and contaminants in a rooms air is in the bottom 2 feet of air space, the higher you go the cleaner it gets.
> 
> ...


Ok all noted


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2016)

I've Give up trying to help
My aquantaince (not friend) has vegged 5 plants in a 1 2 tent in coco 40ltr pots!!!
Then veggies for 2 month ffs even tho I showed and told him what to do.
Would the silly twat listen? Nope!
So I've said leave you to it don't expect me to buy Ya fluffy swag what's probe gonna get mold cause you ain't listened! 
Ahh fuck it! Lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

makka said:


> I've Give up trying to help
> My aquantaince (not friend) has vegged 5 plants in a 1 2 tent in coco 40ltr pots!!!
> Then veggies for 2 month ffs even tho I showed and told him what to do.
> Would the silly twat listen? Nope!
> ...


This is the last cfl I'm doin I'm getting think they called hsp or hps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

makka said:


> I've Give up trying to help
> My aquantaince (not friend) has vegged 5 plants in a 1 2 tent in coco 40ltr pots!!!
> Then veggies for 2 month ffs even tho I showed and told him what to do.
> Would the silly twat listen? Nope!
> ...



I don't know where the mentality comes from I really don't, especially from the young noobs.
This self entitled "I grow weed and it's fucking awesome cos I think it is" attitude.

It's that mentality coupled with a grow shop on every street corner that's has the market flooded with overpriced shite gear.



Like that cunt the other week with his defoliated first grow, burnt to fuck, wanna-be cola.
Put the facts in front of him and he still swears blind for 3 days that it isn't what we say it is and he's rocking the best shit around.

Scared of a knock to the ego and to learn a thing or two that will set em straight forever more they are.



What they're looking for is folk to blow smoke up their arse and tell em how brilliant they are and that their shit is top notch.

Lust like the mentality that has Mummy and Daddy telling those "gender neutral" kids what special snowflakes they are and that they can be whatever they want to be.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> This is the last cfl I'm doin I'm getting think they called hsp or hps


HPS = High Pressure Sodium (for flower).


MH = Metal Halide (For veg).


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> HPS = High Pressure Sodium (for flower).
> 
> 
> MH = Metal Halide (For veg).


Yorkshireman I'm on here for help dude I'm not sayin I got a big yield but it was better then u get of the streets round where I live and iv got other posts on here sayin this is my last cfl grow. I'm happy for the criticism and that but I'll put pics on as I go along


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> HPS = High Pressure Sodium (for flower).
> 
> 
> MH = Metal Halide (For veg).


And will one ballast do for both bulbs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

Been invited to an ayahuasca / San Pedro party this weekend, nothing like this ever happens to me, told the mrs and she was like "yeah you go" was expecting shit from her


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Yorkshireman I'm on here for help dude


And I'll help.

I'm honest and tell it how it is, I don't sugar coat anything.



Antgotaclue said:


> I'm not sayin I got a big yield but it was better then u get of the streets round where I live


I feel bad for you and your scoring situation if it's that terrible.

That's the state of affairs though, everybody thinks they can grow and everybody thinks they can grow quality and that's it's worth whatever they want to charge for it (£200+ per oz mostly).

It's a fucking joke man.



Antgotaclue said:


> iv got other posts on here sayin this is my last cfl grow.


I know, I saw it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> And will one ballast do for both bulbs


Yes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Been invited to an ayahuasca / San Pedro party this weekend


The party got a keen sitter then?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.


Sound and I don't do it to sell I do it for me and me only lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Sound and I don't do it to sell I do it for me and me only lol


Lol, for now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

I love it, I really do.

I fucking love it when 6-7 weeks 12/12 under 1800w looks like 2 weeks under 400w. 

Whole plant.


Side branch.


Main Stem.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, for now.


Ha ha ha ok i sold some of my first to pay leccy but this time I kept it for my self lol ran out two days ago so now bk to buying it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I love it, I really do.
> 
> I fucking love it when 6-7 weeks 12/12 under 1800w looks like 2 weeks under 600w.
> 
> ...


And what have u done to it out or nowt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Whole Plant.
 

Side Branch.
 

Main Stem.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

And those are 2 of the better ones.

The ones in the loft that I moved out for space and put under 600w are worse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> And what have u done to it out or nowt



Fuck all, they're just dodgy pheno's.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And those are 2 of the better ones.
> 
> The ones in the loft that I moved out for space and put under 600w are worse.


Have u topped or anything


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Have u topped or anything


Nope, they're all natural.

They've stretched like 4 times the size of the clone size that went in and not produced.

The node spacing is fucking gash on the bigger branch's, popcorn every 6" or so.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nope, they're all natural.
> 
> They've stretched like 4 times the size of the clone size that went in and not produced.
> 
> The node spacing is fucking gash on the bigger branch's, popcorn every 6" or so.


Bad batch then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Bad batch then


Aye just the 4 pheno's I've got now, it's just my bad luck that I cloned those 4 pheno's into 23 plants.

I've had a couple of good ones out of the same batch a while ago.

One was fucking legendary, big yield and purple bud with pink coloured frosting with a 10 week flower in soil.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

This was the one.......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Ah well, it is what it is, bollocks to it.

Executive decision made to take it on the chin and start again.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye just the 4 pheno's I've got now, it's just my bad luck that I cloned those 4 pheno's into 23 plants.
> 
> I've had a couple of good ones out of the same batch a while ago.
> 
> One was fucking legendary, big yield and purple bud with pink coloured frosting with a 10 week flower in soil.


 shit me iv only got two on ha ha gonna try the scrog. And how the chuff u grown them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> And how the chuff u grown them


What do you mean?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What do you mean?


How they come out that colour dint think ya cud


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> How they come out that colour dint think ya cud


Genetics mate.

Purple bud is quite common given the right genes but the pink trichomes were a winner, that's rare.

I've never seen pink trichomes like that before.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

I've got a few beans from that exact plant that has been back crossed to it's father that had the purple genetics to start with and the lad who did both crosses probably has a few beans in storage so it might be possible to see pink trichs turn up again at some point.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got a few beans from that exact plant that has been back crossed to it's father that had the purple genetics to start with and the lad who did both crosses probably has a few beans in storage so it might be possible to see pink trichs turn up again at some point.


I'd love to do something like that when Iv done it a few yrs lol hence the name lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well you remember the other day when I mentioned your EC pen that you don't use?
> 
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


 nah something more than that, they are just refusing any food whatsoever but still flowering fine n packing on etc


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This was the one.......
> 
> View attachment 3813740 View attachment 3813741
> 
> ...



What is she? Looks fabulous. One of your creations?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> nah something more than that, they are just refusing any food whatsoever but still flowering fine n packing on etc


Refusing food cos there's too much in the medium already and they're burning when you try to put more in.
Still flowering for the same reason, plenty in the medium as it is.

You don't feed the plant, you feed the medium.
The plant will take from the medium as it needs to, not when you want it to.

If you don't EC and just chuck it in then how do you know when you've given too much?
When it's too late and they burn is the answer.

If you don't correct the medium PH either (?) then that makes the matter worse because without correct PH then they can't take up nutes as needed and the medium just sits hot as fuck as you pile more feed in when they don't need it or can't use it.





It's simple, if your medium PH is on point and your plants are burning you're feeding too much.
If your medium PH is off and your plants are burning then it's a bit of both, burning because you're maybe feeding too much but also because of lockout creating that over fert/ratio problem.
If the PH is on point and you don't fed too much your plants won't burn, ever.

There is nothing more than that, those are your options done.

This is basic stuff mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> What is she? Looks fabulous. One of your creations?


It's Smelly Cherry X Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut) 

No not mine man.

One of the lads from Breeder's Boutique, 'Don Gin & Ton' from on here.


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's Smelly Cherry X Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez cut)
> 
> No not mine man.
> 
> One of the lads from Breeder's Boutique, 'Don Gin & Ton' from on here.


Cool beans


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Cool beans


Aye they've got some good stuff going on, check em out......

*http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/*


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a result of some pollen chucking I did last year

    

No funky colors but the terps are great and so is the high. Full on berries with a hint of floral scent in the background. chopped at 9 weeks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> This is a result of some pollen chucking I did last year
> 
> View attachment 3813777 View attachment 3813778 View attachment 3813779 View attachment 3813780
> 
> No funky colors but the terps are great and so is the high. Full on berries with a hint of floral scent in the background. chopped at 9 weeks.


Not bad that, buds could do with being a bit tighter/denser but the frost is there for sure.

Looks like a good one to SCROG.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The party got a keen sitter then?


It's got 5 of them


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Refusing food cos there's too much in the medium already and they're burning when you try to put more in.
> Still flowering for the same reason, plenty in the medium as it is.
> 
> You don't feed the plant, you feed the medium.
> ...


Excellent synopsis of how to grow in coco, if you check pH and ec in the run off u can see how much they use in 24 hrs, for gg4 the ec going in is 3.0 coming out its 2.0, the pH is the same in the run off as in the feed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> for gg4 the ec going in is 3.0 coming out its 2.0,


Kin'ell that's high, I rarely go above 1.0, 1.5 usually being the most but I've had the Exo/Psycho at 2.0 but only interval feeds as I make my own ratio/regime so it depends on what's going in.

Early flip they'll get a blast like that and towards mid flower another couple maybe but it depends on the strain and what's going on with em at the time.
I don't set my regime in stone but the nute ratios are pretty much rock solid and reading the plant is were the variation comes in.



If it's going in at 3.0 and coming out at 2.0 that says it only needs to be about 1.2-1.3 or so on the regular, still depending on where they are/what's going on.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

A fair few going to this do then Zeddd with 5 sitters?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell that's high, I rarely go above 1.0, 1.5 usually being the most but I've had the Exo/Psycho at 2.0 but only interval feeds as I make my own ratio/regime so it depends on what's going in.
> 
> Early flip they'll get a blast like that and towards mid flower another couple maybe but it depends on the strain and what's going on with em at the time.
> I don't set my regime in stone but the nute ratios are pretty much rock solid and reading the plant is were the variation comes in.
> ...


I have tried lower ec with this bastard but it complains, never come across such a feeder must be the outrageous stretch coupled with the stupid amounts of resin, but yeah I take your point about the science but the plants don't lie and I get practically no tip burn or taco and feeding daily with run off


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

I would love to know your formulations man I am tempted to make my own nutes but can't afford any disasters so am holding back, was thinking powdered macros and canna trace


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A fair few going to this do then Zeddd with 5 sitters?


Hope they got decent bogs and a bucket for all the vomit I produce


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not bad that, buds could do with being a bit tighter/denser but the frost is there for sure.
> 
> Looks like a good one to SCROG.


They would be if my temps weren't around 30°C

Here's another heno of the same cross, even shorter structure but much leafier


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I would love to know your formulations man I am tempted to make my own nutes but can't afford any disasters so am holding back, was thinking powdered macros and canna trace


I'll put pen to paper at some point and give you a rough idea.

It's nothing geeky as fuck, just parts of this to parts of that.
After that it's reading the plant to see what needs tweaking, which is strain and environment dependent for any given time.

The basic ratios are about right though.

I think the next big bit of effort I need to do is work out the exact EC/ppm of each nute in the equation at any given time rather than parts of this to parts of that.

Simplify it so it works to a certain standard across the board then bottle the cunt and sell it. lol




Powdered macros are a lot harder to judge than liquid, Greenhouse Seeds have bagged up powdered macros but the ratios are all wrong.

It's basically powdered Hoagland which is not optimal for ganja, not by a long chalk I don't think.



Canna Mono liquids is the way man, if you can read a plant then they're your best bet.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

In chemistry we do it all in moles but it's 30 years since I was in a lab so it would be relearning something


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> In chemistry we do it all in moles but it's 30 years since I was in a lab so it would be relearning something


Aye but that's far too much fucking effort for me yet, and possibly a bit overkill for the application.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

It boggles me that the Hoagland solution has been around like forever and pretty much all commercial agro uses it and nearly all ganja A-B regimes are based on it and yet nobody has really tailored it for specific applications.

One size does not fit all.


That's why we see professional establishments like GW Pharmaceuticals rocking warehouses full of weed with obvious Cal/Mag defs ffs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> They would be if my temps weren't around 30°C
> 
> Here's another heno of the same cross, even shorter structure but much leafier
> 
> View attachment 3813842 View attachment 3813843 View attachment 3813846 View attachment 3813848 View attachment 3813849



Need plenty more Magnesium for both pheno's mate, the yellow striping on the lower leaves in both sets of photos is the indicator.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Which just goes to show.


lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Ganja's a Magnesium whore.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll have to put what I do next to the Hoagland solution sometime and see how far off I am.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 25, 2016)

Home made Polish food all the way from....

 

Bigos and Mielona, her mum made them.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It boggles me that the Hoagland solution has been around like forever and pretty much all commercial agro uses it and nearly all ganja A-B regimes are based on it and yet nobody has really tailored it for specific applications.
> 
> One size does not fit all.
> 
> ...


They have no idea how to finish plants, cunts I would love that space n special permission


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> They have no idea how to finish plants, cunts I would love that space n special permission


You could turn it into a budlins holiday retreat 
High, didn't know there was a uk growers thread, been 2 buizy helping newbie growers and the 24hr tripping thread 2 notice. Anyone stuck in the middle of noware with nothing but soap bar full of plastic bags and old 78 records ground up with fuck knows wot else in it, I thaught it was somethin to do with upping the sales of cough medicine or coffin sales for premature deaths by poisonous smoke inhilation, turns out its because it only costs 40 an oz and weed isn't worth the hastle of growing for the most part, so. I've no alternative but to look at getting some online untill my grow is up and running and I can smoke something that wasn't squerted out of a machine and packed full of old plastic buckets and plasisizers. I was wonderin if anyone knew of anybody havin any luck with dutchsecret or [email protected] or a site ive yet to come across that actualy delivers and not just take your money ? any help would be a life saver..Rudi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

I remember one old member say word for word "soap bar full of plastic bags and old 78 records ground up" ...is that an enlist thing with the 78s or is he an old member with a seasoned account?


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> I'd love to do something like that when Iv done it a few yrs lol hence the name lol





The Yorkshireman said:


> I'll put pen to paper at some point and give you a rough idea.
> 
> It's nothing geeky as fuck, just parts of this to parts of that.
> After that it's reading the plant to see what needs tweaking, which is strain and environment dependent for any given time.
> ...


Thats wots missing from most grows, the get to know your plants and attention to detail or The relationship you should have with your plants. from what ive read, most don't even touch their plants, they just put a seed in a rockwool cube and thats the only contact they have with their plants untill the grow fucks up and then post 4 help. Dont get me wrong, many a new grower may need help from time to time,mostly from nutrient lock out or to much to soon nute burn. but if you want to become a grower of fine weed, then you need to pay attention to details and that come from hands on contact with them good observation . if your going to grow you need to cultivate a good relationship with your green godesses. Rudi


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

Hippy bollox


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

Take a plant give it love and see how well it does, I will feed mine and optimise its cultural factors


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

It could have been me under a differant name, whilst i lived in somerset, a guy in yeovil was caught selling shite soap bar and he was putting ground up 78 records mixed with solvent and just throwing in plastic bags full of cheap shwag ground up to make the stuff with. I was smoking the plants from the seeds from the brick weed and thai grass I used to score from the Reapers MC and spending all my time with them whilst wizzin my tits off and shagging the misses on their speed, good times


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Hippy bollox


Being raised by hippys has rubbed off on how I come over sometimes in my posting, that and the brain damage from my car crash has an influance on my posting, after the crash I over think things and I can post some crap because of it. but I couldn't give a toss if you don't like the way I post. Rudi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

My aunt n uncle are hippest (grew pot n were muaicians n all lol) n don't talk that shit nor thwir children lol n they lived in India n still wear tye died shit n still smoke n all that shit but he's working for the government in IT now..being a hippy doesn't make u some sort of PETA type scientology MAD MAN its literally just dudes that buy organic n shit like that...they did get me watching cheech n chomg at 8-9 bill hicks soon after n they introduced me to janis joplin ,yard brides n all that fun stuff n it did make me a more accepting person towards other ppls life choices but that typical hippy shit died in Woodstock


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

Car crash may of done it though..have you got intrusive thoughts or something?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 25, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> Being raised by hippys has rubbed off on how I come over sometimes in my posting, that and the brain damage from my car crash has an influance on my posting, after the crash I over think things and I can post some crap because of it. but I couldn't give a toss if you don't like the way I post. Rudi


I remember who you are


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

More reasonably priced weed landed again and by Wednesday I'll have the dosh for another 5oz By the looks of it fuckin margin on weed lads but the xanax games still today..50 for 100e n a k pack costs 334e n I sell em at 10 for 30 20 for 50 or 50 for 100e fuckin unemployment never been so bounty full..even gonna drop the dosh on the cobx4 VERY soon n will be doing a little grow journal on it here n the farm


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Refusing food cos there's too much in the medium already and they're burning when you try to put more in.
> Still flowering for the same reason, plenty in the medium as it is.
> 
> You don't feed the plant, you feed the medium.
> ...


Yup i know but until i can replace my ph pen(and learn how to use the EC pen) theres not a lot else i can do lol


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I remember who you are


I can't remember wot name i used, but the info is true, old 78's and acetone if memory serves, which is not wot it used to be. the guy was grassed up because someone saw him doing it one day, he was too buisy creating his poisonous coctail to even notice someone entering his house. Im not a fan of snitchers, but in that case they can be forgiven (ish), although id rather hand out my own justice with my attitude adjusters (nunchucks) and steel toe cap doc's


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Car crash may of done it though..have you got intrusive thoughts or something?


No, i just get lost when having to concentrate on wot im doing, or in this case posting, and it comes out like that post. i also have aspergers which fucks things up even b4 the crash and multiple head traumas. i tend to dive str8 into things without thinking. example, i was helping a farmer friend putting up fencing posts, he was in the tractor with the metal post thumper and i was holding the posts strait with a metal bar and i lost concentration and got hit in the head when the w8 came down, that hurt like a mother fucker when i came too and my pain tollerance is through the roof and thats from a specalist dr who tested me with an electric shock machine (yet another incident that landed me in hospital). i have an unusualy thick skull bone which saved my life acording to xrays and the dr's, but it don't stop brain damage, just saves my life.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I remember one old member say word for word "soap bar full of plastic bags and old 78 records ground up" ...is that an enlist thing with the 78s or is he an old member with a seasoned account?


wots an enlist thing? not herd that b4


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

English


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 25, 2016)

My new beer


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Yup i know but until i can replace my ph pen(and learn how to use the EC pen) theres not a lot else i can do lol


is this any help to you?
When we feed a nutrient solution to our plants, one of the most critical factors to get right is the nutrient strength. But there seems to be a whole lot of confusion lingering around how to measure the strength of your nutrient solution-especially among beginners.

The two major measurements in use today are:

*EC - Electrical Conductivity*

*TDS - Total Dissolved Solids*

*EC*
Let's start with the obvious: the more mineral-based nutrients you add to some water, the more concentrated the solution becomes. Pure water does not conduct electricity, but the more mineral ions we add, the more readily it will conduct. Therefore, the electrical conductivity (EC) of your nutrient solution is a fairly reliable measure of how much nutrient is dissolved in it overall.

To measure conductivity we can use an EC meter, also known as a conductivity meter. It has two electrodes that, when dipped in the solution, measure its electrical charge by passing a small charge between them.

It's important to measure the conductivity of your source water (before you have added any nutrients or other additive products) - this not only gives you the "baseline" measurement so you have an idea of the purity of your source water, but it also gives you an idea of what "room" there is left for additional nutrients.

*If EC is Electrical Conductivity, what units is this measured in?*

You may have heard growers say things like "When my plants are in full flower I feed them up to EC 2.2" - but 2.2 what?

The answer is Siemens, or more accurately, millisiemens. (One millisiemen is one thousandth of a Siemen.)

There's no need to get your head twisted over this. Siemens are to "electrical conductivity" what feet, yards, meters or inches are to "length" - it's simply the unit of electrical conductance.

The important thing to get straight is that EC refers to the scale (also known as the 'parameter') and siemens are the units on this scale. EC is the most widely accepted measurement for the strength of nutrient solutions, and is the standard in Europe and many other parts of the world. The one notable exception is North America which, for some reason, prefers to use the rather cumbersome and vague alternative: TDS.

*TDS*
TDS stands for Total Dissolved Solids-it quantifies the concentration of dissolved solids contained in a solution. Proponents of TDS argue that it's a more suitable parameter than EC for measuring nutrient concentration, since it measures by quantity or weight rather through the implication of electrical conductivity. 

The problem with TDS measurements are they are great in theory, but fairly absurd in practice. The only way of accurately measuring the TDS of a nutrient solution is to evaporate all the liquid and measure the residue-this would kind of defeat the point!

*What is TDS measured in?*

Remember, like "EC" - TDS is a scale, or a parameter, just like length, temperature and volume. The unit of TDS is ppm (parts per million.) A TDS reading of 60 ppm means there are 60 milligrams of dissolved solids in each liter of water, or 60 mg/l.

*So do TDS Meters work in a different way to EC meters?*

No. TDS meters work in actually the same was as EC meters! Both measure the electrical conductivity of the nutrient solution they are dipped in. The difference lies in how the information is displayed to you. A TDS meter measures the electrical conductivity in exactly the same was as an EC meter, but it simply uses an in-built conversion factor to display the strength of the nutrient solution in ppms.

It's these "conversion factors" that form the proverbial can of worms. They can vary significantly from meter to meter.

*Conversion Factors*
*TDS NaCl*

NaCl is a conversion factor based on Sodium Chloride (regular table salt.) The conversion factor range is 0.47 to 0.5. Non-linear meters based on NaCl typically use: 0.5 x the EC level (if converting from µS to ppm or mS to ppt) or 500 x the EC level, if converting from mS to ppm. TDS 442™  442™ or Natural Water™ is a proprietary scale based on properties of naturally occurring fresh water. The 442™ part is an abbreviation of 40% sodium sulfate, 40% sodium bicarbonate, and 20% sodium chloride. The conversion factor range is 0.65 to 0.85. Non-linear meters based on 442™ typically use: 0.7 x the EC level (if converting from µS to ppm or mS to ppt) or 700 x the EC level, if converting from mS to ppm.

*TDS KCl*

KCl is a conversion factor based on Potassium Chloride. The conversion factor range is 0.5 to 0.57. Non-linear meters based on KCl typically use: 0.55 x the EC level if converting from µS to ppm or mS to ppt) or 700 x the EC level, if converting from mS to ppm.

*TDS 640*

A less popular conversion factor. The conversion factor range is 0.64 to 0.67. Non-linear meters based on 640 typically use: 0.64 x the EC level if converting from µS to ppm or mS to ppt) or 640 x the EC level, if converting from mS to ppm.  Yes, four different possible conversion factors means that four different meters that give measurements in ppm may all give different readings from the same solution! However, all EC meters should give the same reading in the same solution as there's no conversion factor necessary. I know, I know … TDS sounds like a confusing thing - but it's really just a measure of the total ions in solution. For every gallon of water you have X mg's of stuff in it. If one of your friends starts talking about their nutrient solution in terms of TDS, be sure to find out what scale they are using. Many growers, especially in Europe, in an effort to avoid confusion, use EC. If you are still confused, contact the manufacturer of your nutrients and find out what they recommend. Remember to ask them what TDS scale they use if they give you dosages in terms of ppm. Likewise, if you are working with a TDS meter that only has a ppm display, remember you need to be sure of the conversion factor being used. TDS comes into its own when you need to measure individual elements in applications such as nutrient and water quality, tissue analysis results and soil analysis. Results from these laboratory tests will give individual elemental readings in ppm or mg/l. Remember, a TDS meter will only give you an approximation of the overall nutrient concentration, based on the conversation factor used. Below is a table to show the relationship between the various methods of displaying the strength of a nutrient solution.

EC (mS)

EC (µS)

TDS NaCl

(EC µS x 0.5)

TDS KCI

(EC µS x 0.55)

TDS 640

(EC µS x 0.64)

Natural Water™ 442

(EC µS x 0.7)

0.6

600

300

330

384

420

1.2

1,200

600

660

768

840

1.8

1,800

900

990

1,152

1,260

2.4

2,400

1,200

1,320

1,536

1,680

3.0

3,000

1,500

1,650

1,920

2,100

*Jargon Buster*

EC= Electrical Conductivity

TDS= Total Dissolved Solids

PPM= Parts Per Million PPT = Parts Per Thousand

µS (or µS/cm)= micro-Siemens (one millionth of a siemen.)

mS (or mS/cm)= milli-Siemens (one thousandth of a siemen.)

NaCl= Sodium Chloride (EC-to-TDS conversion - EC x 0.5)

KCl= Potassium Chloride (EC-to-TDS conversion EC x 0.55)

442= 442 Natural Water™ (EC-to-TDS EC x 0.7) (The "442" is an abbreviation for 40% sodium sulfate, 40% sodium bicarbonate and 20% sodium chloride.)

Making Sense of your Meter

Here are some popular TDS meters along with their conversion factors, where applicable.

MAKE & MODEL

TDS FACTOR

BLUELAB



TRUNCHEON

Displays EC and both NaCL (0.5) and 442™ (0.7)

GUARDIAN

Displays EC and both NaCL (0.5) and 442™ (0.7)

HANNA



HI 98300

0.65

HI 98301 / 98302

NaCL (0.5)

GRO-CHECK COMBO



HI 981404N / HI 981405N

442™ (0.7)

HI 983301N

442™ (0.7)

HI 983301N/5

NaCL (0.5)

HM DIGITAL



TDS-3

NaCL (0.5)

AP-2

None - just measures EC

COM-100

Displays EC and TDS (user can select NaCl, 442 or KCl factors)

OAKTON



EcoTestr, TDSTestr11, PTTestr35

User Adjustable TDS Factor between 0.4 and 1.0



Default setting: 0.71

MILWAUKEE



MW401, MW402

NaCL (0.5)

T75, T76

NaCL (0.5)

C65, C66, MW301, MW302

None - just measures EC

MW801

NaCL (0.5)

MW802

0.65

NUTRIDIP



Tri-Meter 202

NaCL (0.5)

Tri-Meter 203

442™ (0.7)

Handheld

442™ (0.7)


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> This was the one.......
> 
> View attachment 3813740 View attachment 3813741
> 
> ...


That's a thing of beauty. I take it the cut is gone now? Bravo


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2016)

Not my finest hour but it's better than a kick in the plums


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 25, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> is this any help to you?
> When we feed a nutrient solution to our plants, one of the most critical factors to get right is the nutrient strength. But there seems to be a whole lot of confusion lingering around how to measure the strength of your nutrient solution-especially among beginners.
> 
> The two major measurements in use today are:
> ...


 


lol soz had to do it, doesnt really help tbh, need some kind of guide on actually using one and what levels at different weks of flower etc etc


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 25, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol soz had to do it, doesnt really help tbh, need some kind of guide on actually using one and what levels at different weks of flower etc etc


Stick pen in nutrients. Turn pen on. Look at number. Turn pen off. Take pen out of water, rinse and dry if finished.

I start off at 0.5 as seedlings and gradually increase to 1.0 as they go in, then bump it up until I see the start of nutrient burn/1.5.
Number too high - add water
Number too low - add nutrients

Check what your water's EC is first, mineral heavy water can have a high EC without any nutrients added


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2016)

5am fevered up so fat I


----------



## makka (Oct 25, 2016)

Fat J and a brew on the cards


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

One my 3rd tea 2 vals dog walked n a spliff just had..gonna watch the new dusk till dawn episode


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 25, 2016)

Pot of coffee on lol


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pot of coffee on lol


You good mate? 
On second brew n j myself but gonna break out the volcanoe my throat is raw as fuck from flu so need a smoke break


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah my tolerance is insane ive to smoke mostly blunts or bongs.
Got a few deals setup for later so I'm a happy camper...ur crop still lush ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm making a little shelf yolk to keep the grow room organised cuz im always looking for wire n wire cutters n shits everywhere I've zip ties spewed all over the fuckin floor with my pat the baker delivery tray still in the middle of the floor with shit all over it n I only use that for working on me plants when I take em out the tent..I'm a messy cunt.was putting a few oz in some jars yesterday and I must of gotten most of it on floor ..clumsy isn't the word kid...suppose xanax is lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> No, i just get lost when having to concentrate on wot im doing, or in this case posting, and it comes out like that post. i also have aspergers which fucks things up even b4 the crash and multiple head traumas. i tend to dive str8 into things without thinking. example, i was helping a farmer friend putting up fencing posts, he was in the tractor with the metal post thumper and i was holding the posts strait with a metal bar and i lost concentration and got hit in the head when the w8 came down, that hurt like a mother fucker when i came too and my pain tollerance is through the roof and thats from a specalist dr who tested me with an electric shock machine (yet another incident that landed me in hospital). i have an unusualy thick skull bone which saved my life acording to xrays and the dr's, but it don't stop brain damage, just saves my life.


Well done you made it this far, fuck being hit on head with post whacker ide be brown bread


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Stick pen in nutrients. Turn pen on. Look at number. Turn pen off. Take pen out of water, rinse and dry if finished.
> 
> I start off at 0.5 as seedlings and gradually increase to 1.0 as they go in, then bump it up until I see the start of nutrient burn/1.5.
> Number too high - add water
> ...


So regardless of whatever the level is in the water you still give the same levels of feed? or do you have to adjust it if the water (before nutes) is above/below a certain number to begin with etc?


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm making a little shelf yolk to keep the grow room organised cuz im always looking for wire n wire cutters n shits everywhere I've zip ties spewed all over the fuckin floor with my pat the baker delivery tray still in the middle of the floor with shit all over it n I only use that for working on me plants when I take em out the tent..I'm a messy cunt.was putting a few oz in some jars yesterday and I must of gotten most of it on floor ..clumsy isn't the word kid...suppose xanax is lol


Lol still not tried them xans yet gonna order a few tonight to try


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So regardless of whatever the level is in the water you still give the same levels of feed? or do you have to adjust it if the water (before nutes) is above/below a certain number to begin with etc?


Depends what's in the water it's only cal and mag if there's more ca/mg it's harder water than when their is less ca/mg i.e. soft water
Hard water = nutes designed with less ca/mg
Soft water = nutes designed with more ca/mg
So if your water before nutes is say 0.2 ec/ 100 ppm @ 0.5 scale
Then you would add 0.5 ec of nutes
If you have hard water say 0.5/6 that can be tricky to work with because the added


R1b3n4 said:


> So regardless of whatever the level is in the water you still give the same levels of feed? or do you have to adjust it if the water (before nutes) is above/below a certain number to begin with etc?


if the water is under 0.2ec I add calmag to to 0.4 ec then add nutes to 1ec and start from there for everything and keep adding nutes as the plant needs it same with calmag of I see def starting but I'm at a high enough ec overall I just add a touch extra calmag to the base water before I add my nutes 

If you have really hard water with lots of ca/mg in out the tap their are hard water nutes designed with lower ca/mg to go with hard water the ec's should be the same 

That's just what I do m8


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

Fucked that up lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 26, 2016)

makka said:


> Depends what's in the water it's only cal and mag if there's more ca/mg it's harder water than when their is less ca/mg i.e. soft water
> Hard water = nutes designed with less ca/mg
> Soft water = nutes designed with more ca/mg
> So if your water before nutes is say 0.2 ec/ 100 ppm @ 0.5 scale
> ...


Well im in the hardest water part of the country lol, ill dog the EC meter out in a bit n see what it says in a glass of water etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 26, 2016)

*  Very Hard at 127mg/L as calcium*

*Soft 0-19*
*Moderately Soft 20-39*
*Slightly Hard 40-59*
*Moderately Hard 60-79*
*Hard 80-119*
*Very Hard 120*


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 26, 2016)

This is what our tap looks like


I know it's in German but you get the idea. I ususally let it sit or bubble with an air pump for at least 12h.

Using biobizz usually ends up at pH 6.5-6.8 which makes it pretty optimal for soil.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

http://watercustomers.com/free-water-testing-kit-form.php the company are going to hate me for this one lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well im in the hardest water part of the country lol, ill dog the EC meter out in a bit n see what it says in a glass of water etc


Don't even worry about what's in your tap water mate, anything in it is a bonus and there's nowhere near enough in hard water to cause problems.

You could Brita filter your water before using it but that's an expense, filters cost £5 (ish) per 200L, and the jug at like £20 (one off).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2016)

Just make up your feed the same regardless what's in the water.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> http://watercustomers.com/free-water-testing-kit-form.php the company are going to hate me for this one lol



This is the UK Growers thread, that's a U.S promotion.

.com instead of .co.uk usually gives the game away and it's confirmed when the promo wants a state and zip code in the address.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's a thing of beauty. I take it the cut is gone now? Bravo



Yeah man, long gone.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 26, 2016)

So then next question, knowing now that im in an extremely hard water area and am using canna terra nutes is there anything other than the normal ppl can recommend? i.e. dont add any cal-mag/water less/more etc?


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

Canna do hard water nutes 
An a few others but I'm not sure if they make a hardwater formula for soil?
In fact I don't think I've ever seen a HW formulated nute specific for soil ever?


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

Take that back
Dutch pro make one for soil that's hard water labelled just googled one lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

A good base nute, no mistical boosts ect, keep environment good ,temps , humidity ect & I rekon ya good to go. I always get a decent crop. It's when I start fookin about thinking I'm a pro botanist & adding this & that , things fuck up ! .less is more I've found over the years.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

My water comes out the tap @7ph n a super soft I'm talking less than ten so that's the only bonus to living in ireland...dacent water


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Well im in the hardest water part of the country lol, ill dog the EC meter out in a bit n see what it says in a glass of water etc


cal/mag are not the only minerals 2 worrie about in tap water

rain water can have disolved salts/chemicals in it and become just as problematic if not more so then hard/soft water,due to industrial polution that can be worse then the calcium carbonate that upsets the EC that leaves less space in the water for your chosen plant food in your nute tank
plants take up the cal carbonate form first in preffrence to the form of cal in the nutes used first and thats wot stop the plants from taking up the better form of calcium from nute feeds/solutions,
 in some hard/soft water areas, water companys will add chemicals or run it through zeolite filters that replace it with sodium ions (ion exchange beds/filters utilizing differant mediums) leaving a higher concentration of the salt depending on wots used and wot it is exchanged with in the process, same as home water filters work leaving a high sodium content that just poisons the solution and damages or can kill the roots. I found some info that may help, apollogies if some of the info has been posted b4, but if i had to read every post, they would have to bury me with the computer and one hell of a strong wifi conection lol and theres lots to read, i hope its of some use and theres more to come.

how do I manage EC
*Since going digital, the number of subscribers to the magazine has increased greatly. We have noticed that there has also been an increasing interest in the fundamentals of hydroponics, for example, the most popular item is now my answer to ‘How do I manage acid addition and pH rise’. Consequently, I will concentrate for the next few issues on covering some of the fundamentals of hydroponics, starting with how to manage EC.*


*Answer*

*Background*
When a mineral fertiliser, such as potassium nitrate, is dissolved in water it splits into two changed entities called ions. One of these has a positive charge, called a cation, in this case potassium ion, symbol K+. The other has a negative charge, called an anion, in this case nitrate ion, symbol NO3-. Similarly, other fertilisers in solution also split into anions and cations.

The electrical strength of ionic fertiliser solutions can be detected by an electrical conductivity (EC) meter. The higher the ionic concentration, the higher the level of EC, hence EC can be used as an indicator of solution strength.

​_EC meter as measured in millSiemens_







*Units of EC*
Unfortunately, there are a number of different terms and units used.
Within most of the international hydroponic community, the standard terminology is electrical conductivity or EC. The standard units are milliSiemens per centimetre, symbol mS/cm. A typical value for a hydroponic nutrient solution would be around 2.0 mS/cm. This is the unit we use in this magazine. Sometimes used is the unit microSiemens/cm, symbol µS/cm, which is one thousand times greater, that is 2000 µS/cm.

The scientists use the same term, but use the units deciSiemens/metre (dS/m), which has the same value as mS/cm. That is, the same solution would be 2.0 dS/m.

There is another term called Conductivity Factor (CF), which started in England, but is now mainly used in New Zealand and by some in Australia. It has no units and is 10 times the value of the EC, hence the same solution would have a CF of 20. I guess that it came from trying to avoid working with a decimal point.

*Total dissolved solids (TDS)*
At first glance it would make sense to measure the strength of a nutrient solution as total dissolved solids, probably expressed as parts per million. In theory, this is absolutely correct, however, there are major practical difficulties. To analyse directly for TDS is difficult and prohibitively expensive, consequently an indirect method is used.

This is to use a meter which indicates TDS. Apparently very simple, but in practice it is not. The meter used is actually an EC meter and there is an internal correction factor which converts the EC to the TDS readout. Unfortunately, this is where it comes unstuck. Different meters have different correction factors, usually dependant upon the industry in which they are principally used.

For example, for salt water a factor of 500 ppm per mS/cm is used. Other meters use 700 or 750 ppm per mS/cm. Some textbooks quote a conversion factor of 654 for hydroponic solutions, but this only applies to a specific balance of nutrients. Change the nutrient balance and the factor changes.

Consequently, I strongly recommend that growers use an EC meter and avoid using TDS meters.

*Limitations of EC*
It is important to recognise that while EC gives a good indication of the strength of a nutrient solution, it has its limitations. The first is that the EC gives absolutely no indication of the nutrient balance of that solution. The second is that it does not measure any non-ionic components in the solution. This means that when using organic fertilisers, the solution strength will be higher than indicated by its EC, because most carbon-based compounds are not ionic and won’t register on an EC meter.

*EC changes within a system*
When a nutrient solution is used in a hydroponic system growing plants, whether recirculating or not, its EC will change with time. This is because there is almost always a difference in the uptake rate of water and nutrients by the plants. Typically, if using an initial solution strength of say 2.0 mS/cm, especially in warm weather, the plants will usually take up more water than nutrient. This extra water is evaporated by the plant to keep itself cool, a process known as transpiration. The end result is that any solution remaining will get stronger and hence have a higher EC.

*EC management*
The most fundamental aspect of managing a hydroponic system is to manage the solution around the root zone of the plants.

Many growers, especially beginners, tend to concentrate exclusively on their feed solution, but this is only important in terms of controlling the root zone solution. The root zone solution will always have a different nutrient balance to the feed and usually a different EC and pH.

*‘Closed’ (recirculating) systems*
Typical are recirculating channel and ‘flood & drain’ systems. If you have automatic EC and pH control, then these are obviously controlled. What is not controlled is the nutrient balance of the recirculating solution, especially if there is significant acid addition.

Without a controller, the EC of the recirculating solution will usually rise with time as mentioned earlier. How quickly this happens depends upon the size of your plants, the climatic conditions, and especially the volume of solution you have in the system – the smaller the volume, the quicker the change. If the EC gets too high, the plants will suffer and eventually die.

To prevent this happening and especially if you don’t have an EC meter, it is much safer to have water make-up in your system. In this case, as fertiliser is taken up by the plants the EC will fall. A low EC will give soft plants, but they will survive.

*‘Open’ (free drainage) systems*
These are dripper fed, media-based systems, where a small proportion of the feed is run off from each container. It is critical to measure the pH and EC of this run-off solution, because this is what you need to control.
As with closed systems, the EC will usually rise through the system, and how far it changes depends upon the same factors, that is, size of plants, etc. Here also, if the EC gets too high the plants will die.

The controls that you have are the EC of the feed solution and the proportion of run-off. That is, if the run-off EC is too high, you can lower the EC of the feed and/or increase the proportion of run-off by increasing the volume and/or frequency of irrigation. Ω


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

http://scienceinhydroponics.com/ this may help someone
and the following may help with the ec meter, these are from differant sites.

Ok guys I've decided to write this tutorial on the correct use of EC meters in hydroponics.
I know from reading diaries/posts on here that it is a subject that comes up regularly so hopefully this will address most of the issues.

Let's start at the beginning, EC refers to the electrical conductivity of an object, in our case the EC of our hydro reservoir.
The EC is a measure of the nutrient solutions ability to conduct electricity which is useful because it depends on the amount of nutes so more nutes means higher EC and vice versa.
Much of the confusion surrounding EC is caused because there are three different units of measurement that are used

1 )siemens per meter s/m or sm-1
2 )parts per million ppm
3 )total dissolved solids tds 

The last two units are defunct and soon to be assigned to the dustbin of history while the first is the internationally recognized unit adopted by the scientific community so I will only be dealing with that.
OK as we have seen the basic unit of EC is the siemen per meter, i.e. it's ability to conduct electricity over a known distance.
Now that is all fine and dandy but for our purposes it can be a bit unwieldy because we are measuring very, very small readings.
For example if I go and take a reading from my res just now my digital EC meter might say
"123" with a small "x10" symbol flashing in the corner. So what does that mean?
Well first off you have to be aware that most hydro EC meters are calibrated to give readings in micro siemens per meter (us/m or usm-1) not siemens per meter.
This is shown by a "us" symbol above the display and most digital hydro EC meters will have this symbol.
So in this example my meter is telling me I have a EC of 123x10 micro siemens per meter or 1230 us/m.
OK great I have a reading from my meter in units I understand so how does this relate to my grow?
If you are a hydro grower then you will be familiar with feeding schedules like the one I use for my canna aqua nutes.
Pay attrention to the recommended EC levels on the right hand column of these table.
You'll see numbers like 1.2-1.4 so you probably wonder how that relates to my previous reading of 1230 us/m?
If you look closely at the bottom of the table you'll see that recommended maximum EC is given as 2.8ms/cm or 2.8 milli siemens per centimeter so what does this mean?
This tells me that all EC values in the table are given in milli siemens and not micro siemens so we have to take that into account.
2.8ms/cm =2.8 x10-3 siemens per centimeter = 0.0028 siemens per centimeter, done by moving the decimal point 3 places to the left as indicated by the "milli" prefix.
Another thing to notice is the move away from siemens per meter to siemens per centimeter but this doesn't matter because the measurement is still taken over a known distance and this is already dialled into you EC meter so don't worry about it just concentrate on the siemens value.
Basically the move away from siemens to milli siemens is done merely for convenience, it's easier to write 2.8 ms than 0.0028 s.
So basically what we want to do is convert our meter reading in micro siemens into the more commonly used milli siemens. How do we do that.
OK back to the example.
I have a reading of 1230 us that I want to express in ms.
1230 micro siemens = 1230 millionths of a siemen = 1230x10-6 = 0.001230 siemens done by moving the decimal point six places to the left as indicated by the micro prefix.
0.001230 siemens = 1.230 milli siemens done by moving the decimal point 3 places to the right.
So now I have my answer in terms I can work with, my EC is 1.23 milli siemens.
So that is what all the maths boils down to in the end, you will be converting from micro siemens to milli siemens to tie in your readings with the feeding guides and all you have to do is move the decimal point 3 places to the left.
for example
1)meter reading = 500 = 0.5 milli siemens
2)meter reading = 100 x10 = 1000 micro siemens = 1.0 milli siemen
3)meter reading = 190 x10 = 1900 micro siemens = 1.9 milli siemen

Here is a useful online converter you migh find useful
http://www.translatorscafe.com/cafe/...mens-%5BmS%5D/
Online Unit Converters • Electrical Engineering • Electrical Conductance • Compact Calculator
www.translatorscafe.com
Electrical Conductance measurement compact unit conversion calculator.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

*Water types, quality and treatments*
Good quality water is the foundation of all soilless growing, however not everyone is blessed with a suitable water source for hydroponics. Even crystal clear water may contain a range of minerals, water treatment chemicals and pathogens which can damage plants and cause slow growth. Luckily, water is relatively easy to treat and some growers choose to install small reverse osmosis (RO) units just to ensure their water is always top quality.
_By Lynette Morgan, Suntec_

*Water types and potential problems*
Water can be sourced from wells, or collected from roofs, streams, rivers or dams, but many growers are reliant on municipal or city water supplies and while these are usually safe to drink, they can sometimes pose *problems for plant growth*. The main quality problems encountered with different *water types* are as follows.






Some water sources can carry plant disease pathogens such as Pythium which cause root browning and death if they take hold of a weakened plant.

*Ground water (streams, rivers and dams)*
*Ground water sourced from rivers, streams or stored in dams/reservoirs typically poses the most problems for soilless growers*, particularly if the water is not treated before use. Water which is continually exposed to air and soil becomes contaminated with organic matter, minerals leach from the surrounding area, and pathogen spore loading can be high.

Many greenhouse operations use open air storage dams as an economic method of storingholding large volumes of water collected from greenhouse roofs or other surfaces, however this water is typically filtered and treated before use. River or stream water often has inconsistent water quality as operations being carried out up stream affect composition of the water and rainfall and flow rates also fluctuate throughout the year.

*Well water*
Water from *wells* in different locations around the world can *vary* considerably *in quality*. Very deep wells passing through certain soil layers will give an almost `filtered water’ although some minerals are always likely to be present in ground water. Some wells, particularly older types, or those which have been poorly maintained and are shallow can present problems with contamination from *pathogens, nematodes and agrichemicals* leached through the upper soil layers into the well water2.

Well water may be `hard’ and contain levels of *dissolved minerals* such as calcium and magnesium and other elements depending on the soil type surrounding the well. High levels of sodium and trace elements are the most problematic for hydroponic growers, levels in excess of 2000ppm sodium have been found in inland well waters in some arid regions, although most well waters don’t pose such an extreme problem. Sodium is not taken up by plants to any large extent, hence accumulates in recirculating systems, displacing other elements. Trace elements in ground water, such as copper, boron and zinc may sometimes occur at high levels. *Soilless growers utilizing well water are advised to have a complete analysis carried out on their water source to determine if any potential problems exist*.

*Rain water*





Recirculating systems such as NFT can 
compound some water problems and 
unwanted elements such as sodium 
can accumulate over time.

Rain water is generally *low in minerals*, however acid rain from industrial areas, sodium from coastal sites and high pathogen spore loads from agricultural areas do still occur3. Much of this contamination has been found to happen when rain water falls on roof surfaces and picks up the organic matter, dust and pollutants which naturally collect there. In fact, numerous studies have shown that due to contamination following contact with catchments surfaces, stored rainwater often fails to meet the WHO guideline standards for drinking water especially with respect to microbial contamination3.

In the USA, rainwater collected within 48km of urban centres is not recommended for drinking due to atmospheric pollution3. While drinking water standards don’t necessarily apply to hydroponic growing, the fact that high levels of microbial contamination often occur in stored rainwater means that common plant pathogen spores are also likely to be present. Rain water is best collected from clean surfaces with a ‘first flush’ device installed. which allows the first few minutes of rainfall to be discharged from the roof before any is collected for use.

Rain water may also contain traces of zinc and lead5 from galvanized roof surfaces or where lead flashings and paint may have been used4 and is a greater problem when the pH of the rain water is low. Generally, rain water collected from greenhouse roofs is free of zinc and lead problems.

*Hard or soft water*
‘Hard’ and ‘soft’ are terms used to describe the quality of many water sources. *Hard water* has a *high mineral content*, usually originating from *magnesium, calcium carbonate, bicarbonate or calcium sulphate*, which can cause hard, white lime scale to form on surfaces and growing equipment. Hard water may also have a high alkalinity and a high pH, meaning that considerably more acid is required to lower the pH in the hydroponic system to ideal levels.

*While hard water sources do contain useful minerals (Ca and Mg), these can upset the balance of the nutrient solution and make other ions less available for plant uptake*. Smaller growers can counteract this by making use of one of the many ‘hard water’ nutrient products on the market. *Soft water*, by comparison, is a *low mineral water source*. Often rainwater is ‘soft’, while municipal water sources across the country range from very hard to soft, depending on where the individual city water supply is taken from.

*Other water types*
Some growers prefer to start with water which has been pre-treated to remove any chemicals, pathogens and other contaminates. RO (reverse osmosis), distilled water, filtered and bottled water are all options for small growing systems and those concerned with water quality.

*City or municipal water supplies*
How a particular water source is treated, either before it reaches the grower or afterwards, has a significant effect on its quality. City supplies of water are treated to ensure that the water meets the World Health Organisation standards for mineral, chemical and biological contamination. This means there is quite a wide range of water treatment chemicals which may be added to a city water supply. Many are for pathogen control however hard water may also be treated with 'water softener’ chemicals, acidic water may have pH adjustment, fluoride may be added and other chemicals used to remove organic matter.

These aim to produce a water which is safe for drinking, won’t corrode pipes, leave lime scale deposits, have an offensive smell or stain and be generally acceptable for human use. However what is safe for people, may not be suitable for plants, particularly those in water culture and recirculating systems with little growing media to act as a buffer.

*City and municipal water quality*
Many city water sources are perfectly acceptable for soilless growers and hydroponic systems and can be used with no adjustment or treatment. However, the water treatment options used by city water suppliers change over time and with advancing technology. In the past, the main concern was *chlorine* in city water supplies. Chlorine is a disinfection agent which destroys bacteria and human pathogens, and residual chlorine can be detected by smell in a water source. High levels of chlorine can be toxic to sensitive plants, however chlorine dissipates rapidly into the air and can easily be removed by aerating the water or just letting the water sit or age for a few days before use.

While the chlorination of water supplies was easy to deal with, nowadays, city water treatment plants are moving more towards the use of other methods of treating drinking water. It has been found that some human pathogens were resistant to the action of chlorine, and consequently drinking water regulations were changed and alternative disinfection methods are being used more frequently. These days, water may still be chlorinated, but an increasing number of city water supplies have switched to use of ozone, UV light, chloramines, and chlorine dioxide. While many of these methods present no problem for *hydroponics* and *soilless growers*, the use of chloramines and other chemicals by many city water treatment plants can pose a problem for plants where high levels are regularly dosed into water supplies.






Solution culture systems don’t have the 
buffering capacity of those using a soilless 
substrate so are more prone to problems 
with water quality.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

1, 
*Chloramines* are much more persistent than chlorine and take a lot longer to dissipate from treated water, hence they can build up in hydroponic systems and cause plant damage. Damage to plants caused by chloramines in city water supplies is also very difficult to diagnose as it looks similar to the damage caused by many root rot pathogens and growers are often unaware of what is causing the problem. Some plants are also naturally much more sensitive to chloramines than others, so determining levels of toxicity has also been difficult.

One hydroponic research study has estimated that the critical level of chloramines at which lettuce plant growth was significantly inhibited was 0.18 mg Cl/g root fresh weight1. Hydroponic growers who have concerns about the use of chloramines in their city water supply can treat the water with specifically designed activated *carbon filters* or by using a *dechloraminating chemical* or *water conditioners* which are sold by the aquarium trade to treat the water for fish tanks. The chloramine carbon filters must be of the correct type that has a high quality granular activated carbon that allows for the long contact time required for chloramine removal. Growing systems that utilize substrates such as coco are a safer option than soilless culture or recirculating systems where water treatment chemicals are suspected to be a problem. Natural substrates provide a ‘buffering’ capacity in a similar way to soil and can deactivate some of the treatment chemicals contained in the water supply.

Other common water quality problems include the use of ‘water softener’ chemical either by city treatment plants, or in the home – these are often sodium salts which result in problematic sodium levels in the hydroponic nutrient. *If sodium levels are too high, either through use of water softener chemicals or naturally occurring in the water supply, RO is the best option for sodium sensitive crops*.

*Tips and tricks for growers*
*How do you know if you have a water quality problem?*
It can be very difficult to determine if a water quality issue is responsible for any plant growth problems which might be occurring. Many diseases and errors with nutrient management or incorrect environmental conditions will produce symptoms very similar to common water quality problems. Ideally, obtaining a full water analysis is useful for most growers, however detecting other issues such as chemical or microbial contamination is more complex.

*The simplest method of determining if water quality is the cause of growth problems is to run a seedling trial* – growing sensitive seedlings such as lettuce using RO or distilled water as the ‘control’ or comparison will usually show up any problems originating from the water supply. Keeping all other factors such as nutrients, temperature and light the same between the plants in the different water samples and using a solution culture system will give the most accurate test. Comparing growth in the pure water to the suspected water sample will reveal any problems (if growth problems appear in both seedling treatment water samples, then something other than water quality is to blame). *Water quality problems may show as stunted roots which don’t expand downwards, short, brown roots, yellowing of the new leaves, stunted foliage growth, sunken brown spots on the foliage, leaf burn and even plant death*. 

*What to do about suspected microbial contamination*
Zoosporic pathogenic fungi such as *Pythium* and bacteria can survive in and be distributed by water6. Water sources which may not have been treated and may contain disease pathogens such as ground, river or steam water can be relatively easily cleaned up by the grower before use. The safest options are *UV, ozone and slow sand filtration* as these won’t leave chemical residues which may harm young, sensitive root systems. Small UV treatment and filtration systems such as those used in fish ponds and aquariums are suitable for treating water for hydroponic use and will kill plant pathogens and algae. However these are best used for treating water only, not nutrient solutions as UV can make some nutrients unavailable for plant uptake.






Even clean, clear water may contain a range of minerals, water treatment chemical and pathogens which can damage plant growth.

*What to do about other contaminates and treatment chemicals*
Activated charcoal (slow) filters are still one of the more reliable and inexpensive ways of removing suspected contaminates from a water supply. Herbicides, pesticides, chlorine, chloramines, and other chemicals are reduced to low levels by suitable activated charcoal filters and these can be used by small and large growers alike. If chlorine alone is a problem, aerating the water for 48 hours by using a small air pump will dissipate this chemical. Using substrate-based systems incorporating a media such as coco fibre will give a greater degree of protection and ‘buffering’ capacity where chemical contaminates are suspected.






Aeration of chlorinated water supplies will cause the chlorine to dissipate, making the water safe to use in hydroponic systems.

*What to do about excess minerals*
Often it is possible to dilute a water supply which may have a slight excess in certain minerals, particularly trace elements, with a higher quality water source, however for water sources with a high natural salinity reverse osmosis or distillation are the only methods of demineralization. Some crops such as tomatoes are far more tolerant of excess minerals and salinity than others such as lettuce, so this factor should be taken into account.

*What to do about ‘hard’ water with a high pH*
Hard water is best treated with *acid* to lower the pH to 6.5 before adding any nutrients to make up the nutrient solution or before using the water to top up a nutrient reservoir. This will reduce the total amount of acid required in the system to keep pH under control. Hard water also contains minerals such as calcium and magnesium, so using a specific ‘hard water’ nutrient formulation or product in recirculating systems (like CANNA Hydro Hard Water) is advised, since these will keep nutrient ratios more in balance and also assist with keeping pH in check.

*References*

Date S, Terabayashi S, Kobayashi Y, Fujime Y., 2005. Effects of chloramines concentration in nutrient solution and exposure time on plant growth in hydroponically cultured lettuce. Scientia Horticulturae Volume 103(3) pp 257-265.
Richards et al., 1996. Well water quality, well vulnerability and agricultural contamination in the Midwestern United states. Journal of Environmental Quality Volume 25 pp389-402.
Gould J., 1999. Is rainwater safe to drink? A review of recent findings. Anais da 9 Conferencia Internacional sobre Sistemas de Captacao de Agua de Chuva, Petrolina, PE, 06-09 De Julho de 1999.
Thomas PR, Greene GR., 1993. Rainwater quality from different root catchments. Water Science and Technology Vol. 28, no3/5 pp291-299
Yaziz MI et al., 2003. Variations in rainwater quality from roof catchments. Water Research Volume 23 issue 6, 761-765.
Zhou T and Paulitz TC., 1993. In vitro and in vivo effects of Pseudomonas spp. On Pythium aphanidermatum: Zoospore behaviour in exudates and on rhizoplane of bacteria-treated cucumber roots. Phytopathology Volume 83, no.8 pp 872-876.c


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

*What Ranges Should I maintain for my Hydroponic Nutrients pH, TDS/EC and Temperature?*
I follow and highly recommend the following parameters for hydroponic nutrient solutions for aeroponic, “bubblers”, drip, ebb and flow, NFT, passive, rockwool and wick systems.

PH 5.1-5.9 (5.2 optimal)
TDS 500-1000ppm, EC .75-1.5
Temperature 68-78f, 20-25c (75f, 24c optimal)

The pH of the nutrient solution is a major determinant of nutrient uptake by the plant. If the pH wanders outside the optimum range of between pH 5.1 and pH 5.9, then nutritional deficiency and/or toxicity problems can occur. For hydroponic nutrient solutions used with inert media, keep the pH at 5.2 for optimal elemental uptake. It is at this point that roots most readily assimilate nutrients. These pH and TDS/EC recommendations may seem low relative to the normally suggested range, but are based upon information garnered from "Hydroponic Nutrients" by M. Edward Muckle and Practical Hydroponics and Greenhouses. They both document the low pH resulting in increased nutrient uptake and my experience has shown discernible health and yield improvements at a ph of 5.2 over higher levels.

On page 100, Hydroponic Nutrients displays both the assimilation chart for organic soil applications and another for inert medium hydroponics, which depicts the vastly different scenarios. The widely accepted soil based chart is frequently misapplied to water culture applications. His research and that done by others, documented in Practical Hydroponics and Greenhouses, indicate that iron and phosphorous precipitate in nutrient solutions at pH levels above 6. Stay below a pH of 6 by all means to avoid this problem and benefit.

The nutrient assimilation rate is further enhanced by the reduction in solution TDS/EC, which reduces osmotic pressure and allows the roots to draw the nutrients "easier". Young, established seedlings or rooted cuttings are started at 500-600ppm. The TDS is increased to 800-900ppm during peak vegetative growth. During the transition from early to heavy flowering, TDS is further raised to 1000-1100ppm. It is then reduced to 400-500ppm during the final 2 weeks of flushing. The plants demonstrate their preference for a lower TDS/EC when running a lower pH by clearly sustaining higher growth rates.

The optimum temperature for hydroponic solutions to be is 24c/75f. At this point, most elements are assimilated highest and atmospheric oxygen is most readily dissolved. Although increases in temperature increase the rate of photosynthesis, avoid exceeding the maximum listed of 25c/78f. Elevated temperatures make some elements more available, but reduce the solution's dissolved oxygen capacity, increasing root disease likelihood.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeh, just read all that ....TWICE !!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

....NOT


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> http://scienceinhydroponics.com/ this may help someone
> and the following may help with the ec meter, these are from differant sites.
> 
> Ok guys I've decided to write this tutorial on the correct use of EC meters in hydroponics.
> ...


Or get a bluelab Truncheon peace of piss...first tool imma buy when I'm in coco


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

Scrollio


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Stop posting useless shit this is a shit talking thread


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Sooooo just got chicken shit today...Any1 else get any shit?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sooooo just got chicken shit today...Any1 else get any shit?


Just having a shit if that counts...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Of course it does its the shit talking thread...I hate those half wet ones that cling to me arse so ive to do a little elvis hip shake to get him off..talk about cliff hanger lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2016)

A joint on the bog after works the daily ritual for me lax, shes usually well shook off by time joints done lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Been training to walk the dog between my legs..first step was to get him there so lots of treats n "under as I directed him between my legs to get the treat,now I can get him with the command "under" "heel" to walk as i walk with me n I tap on which side I want him to heel when we're out walking but anyways he now follows me as I walk in between my legs,when I stop he sits when I walk he walks..even does corners fairly well n the best bit I can say bark n he barks or go get em n he charges at what I point so now if I down the park with him off the lead off doing his thing n some scumbags come I shout under he's right there n I can say bark which is usally enough but the go get em h e doesn't attack more so jumps on em so I'm gonna have to get the protective gear to train him better for specific body parts.
He learned the latest trick in less than a week once u treat it like a game they pick shit up super fast that's why u never hit ur dog.if he fails to do the trick turn ur back,give him a command u know he does like sit n once he sits turn around n rub n congrats the cunt then repeat the task but always end on a good not so he looks forward to training


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Mind u I've seen him get protectI've with me even hugging the missus he gets in between n a while back a golden retriever attached him from being n man I was happy he was off the lead, he made shit of the dog n I was slapping it with the leather lead with metal buckles...lucky he didn't get agressive with other dogs after that


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Been training to walk the dog between my legs..first step was to get him there so lots of treats n "under as I directed him between my legs to get the treat,now I can get him with the command "under" "heel" to walk as i walk with me n I tap on which side I want him to heel when we're out walking but anyways he now follows me as I walk in between my legs,when I stop he sits when I walk he walks..even does corners fairly well n the best bit I can say bark n he barks or go get em n he charges at what I point so now if I down the park with him off the lead off doing his thing n some scumbags come I shout under he's right there n I can say bark which is usally enough but the go get em h e doesn't attack more so jumps on em so I'm gonna have to get the protective gear to train him better for specific body parts.
> He learned the latest trick in less than a week once u treat it like a game they pick shit up super fast that's why u never hit ur dog.if he fails to do the trick turn ur back,give him a command u know he does like sit n once he sits turn around n rub n congrats the cunt then repeat the task but always end on a good not so he looks forward to training


When did you stop hitting your dog?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> When did you stop hitting your dog?


You were able to translate that garble into _English_?

Also, if he is abusing dogs, I'd *love* to meet him.....be more than worth the flight to the UK....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah I hate that animal cruelty shit


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah I hate that animal cruelty shit


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

Lots of shit talk in here tonight , wonder if the Mrs is full ?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

Some bastard stole my last dog, he was a friendly spaniel well trained and loved by my children


bazoomer said:


> Lots of shit talk in here tonight , wonder if the Mrs is full ?


careful Man U don't need a colon full dropped in your mouth


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> When did you stop hitting your dog?


Lol never hit him it's positive reinforcement but he did jump up on a child once n I gave him a swift kick down..fuckers 2 big to be jumping on ppl


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Dog doesn't get hit what part of positive reinforcement didn't you get? slack jawd yolkle


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm making a little shelf yolk to keep the grow room organised cuz im always looking for wire n wire cutters n shits everywhere I've zip ties spewed all over


Fuck zip ties and wire, I found this 'thick twist plant tie' in a pound shop, it's wire with a thick rubber coating you can bend into shape and keep reusing, £1 for a reel of about 5m of it. Depending how much you use, might need a few reels, but it's a one-time buy, bargain


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> careful Man U don't need a colon full dropped in your mouth


Aye , but having ya toilet area coverd, then sucked off is a quality item mate !


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Aye , but having ya toilet area coverd, then sucked off is a quality item mate !


Too rich for my taste so I will take your word for it, I'm more vanilla


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

This gg4 under the uvb looks like it's got a light dusting of snow, trichomes stacking and curling on the bracts very trippy looking, temps at 70 has helped a fukton


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Too rich for my taste so I will take your word for it, I'm more vanilla


Don't get me wrong Z, I'm not a total filth monger, but variety does make life more bearable


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry, I meant , I am a total filth monger, just not 24/7


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

Space docking is about where I draw the line.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Space docking is about where I draw the line.


Lmfao , go on, I'm intreaged , not sure I've "space docked" before


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

Ring piece directly on to fanny/arse/mouth and shit


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

Better to be the docker rather the dock. 
You need to have pretty firm stools though or you'll not get a perfect dock


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 26, 2016)

Ahhhhh ,well I'm defo an astranought then


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Space docking is about where I draw the line.


lmao had to google that myself and now wish i didnt ffs! 
thats next level shit! literally


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

If you've got soft stools a "chilli dog" is a better option


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Ahhhhh ,well I'm defo an astranought then


had me in stitches then baz!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If you've got soft stools a "chilli dog" is a better option


?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Fuck zip ties and wire, I found this 'thick twist plant tie' in a pound shop, it's wire with a thick rubber coating you can bend into shape and keep reusing, £1 for a reel of about 5m of it. Depending how much you use, might need a few reels, but it's a one-time buy, bargain


I bought a load of em back one time n still hold onto the odd bits..u can actually see em they're posted in the irish thread but tbh the wire is cheaper


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ?


A tit wank with runny shit as a lubricant


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> A tit wank with runny shit as a lubricant


I seriously regret that question mark now, once read never forgotten


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> A tit wank with runny shit as a lubricant


glad i didnt google that one!


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 26, 2016)

Why is this called a growers thread, it should be called the uk bollocks thread. wot a waste of bandwidth


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> Why is this called a growers thread, it should be called the uk bollocks thread. wot a waste of bandwidth


By Jove. I think he's got it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I seriously regret that question mark now, once read never forgotten


You'll never eat a chilli dog again lmao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

On ignore can't scroll through all of it and don't read it, so pfff gone


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You'll never eat a chilli dog again lmao


I was just saying goodbye to them, can't eat runny shit in a bun anymore


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

S posed to be sobering up for my weekend of Dmt and mescaline but I'm hitting the glenmorangie, 2 days of tripping in a country house in a forest, lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> S posed to be sobering up for my weekend of Dmt and mescaline but I'm hitting the glenmorangie, 2 days of tripping in a country house in a forest, lol


I've fancied dmt but I've never been able to get it. I suppose the dn would have it. 
Is it quite short acting?
I've done salvia and that shouldn't be legal. It really took me by surprise because I thought it'd be subtle. Boy was I wrong lol


----------



## makka (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> S posed to be sobering up for my weekend of Dmt and mescaline but I'm hitting the glenmorangie, 2 days of tripping in a country house in a forest, lol


brave u zeddd, im intrigued dont get wrong its the lack of control what fears me man


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've fancied dmt but I've never been able to get it. I suppose the dn would have it.
> Is it quite short acting?
> I've done salvia and that shouldn't be legal. It really took me by surprise because I thought it'd be subtle. Boy was I wrong lol


I'm drinking ayahuasca which is a 5 hour trip of trips, much stronger than dmt and much longer, mescalin is one I haven't tried but I did read fear and loathing in Las vegas


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2016)

makka said:


> brave u zeddd, im intrigued dont get wrong its the lack of control what fears me man


Yes you are literally holding onto the floor and shitting and puking, I had the experience of being dismembered and snakes entering me through my mouth, then it got really trippy


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yes you are literally holding onto the floor and shitting and puking, I had the experience of being dismembered and snakes entering me through my mouth, then it got really trippy


Snake docking lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 26, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> Why is this called a growers thread, it should be called the uk bollocks thread. wot a waste of bandwidth


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> the uk bollocks thread.



(RIP Little Jackie and Bob Todd....legendary slapstickers. )


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've fancied dmt but I've never been able to get it. I suppose the dn would have it.
> Is it quite short acting?
> I've done salvia and that shouldn't be legal. It really took me by surprise because I thought it'd be subtle. Boy was I wrong lol


Make sure it's pure DMT u get as alot is mixed with other psychoactive tippy shit like ayahuasca.take twice they hit they recccomend if not more but first steps I placed ash at the base of my pipe,most the dmt on the top,hit that shit n zooooom I'd the breakthrough (which is what every1 wants) but the fuckers told me to stop doing drugs ..so screw those guys but dmt lasts about 10mins maybe but feels like seconds n ur literally out of this world body kinda shit it's great but it's not an every day thing I did clean up my act alot after n u feel oddly humbled...if I ever get some again I'll throw u a bit n u want top grade DMT don't skimp on those shitty mixes u wanna feel only the dmt


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> Why is this called a growers thread, it should be called the uk bollocks thread. wot a waste of bandwidth


It was a waste of your fucking bandwidth regurgitating a whole page of generic shit about water that nobody is going to take the time to read through.

If you intend to post info to actually help someone with a particular problem then learn how to cut through all the generic shite that litters the net and condense the main point into something which is easily digestible by all, especially a thread full of piss heads and drug hoovers.


This is a thread for UK growers but we don't spend all our fucking time talking about growing, let alone cutting and pasting stupid amounts of basic shit at random and taking up whole pages of the thread for no good reason.


If you've got some seriously interesting and non generic info to post then by all means do, but don't be Googling basic crap that we can all find in seconds and then take up valuable banter space with it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Yorkie's on the GG#4 ting.

And the Exo again.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yorkie's on the GG#4 ting.
> 
> And the Exo again.


Im on Livers, got a Sour diesel in the veg tent(and 1 in the flower room, shitty structure though so just flowering it out to get rid of it), just put a Chocolate fondue bagseed in tissue to crack and after that im cracking some Guyanese landrace seeds my mate bought back from guyana a year or so ago ( he is out there again now so hoping to have some finished for when he gets back to try etc) lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> after that im cracking some Guyanese landrace seeds my mate bought back from guyana a year or so ago ( he is out there again now so hoping to have some finished for when he gets back to try etc) lol


Oooh that's a bit different.

How many beans you got?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oooh that's a bit different.
> 
> How many beans you got?


Only 3 but ill be taking snips off them as i go in case any of em are something special, seeds are about twice the size of the SD n DPQ seeds ive also got in my seed box


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone having any issues with dream market? I've just made a deposit and the page won't load ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Only 3 but ill be taking snips off them as i go in case any of em are something special, seeds are about twice the size of the SD n DPQ seeds ive also got in my seed box


I very much doubt you'll get anything special out of 3 landrace seeds.
It's all about numbers when popping landrace.

The best thing would be if you got at least 1 male out of the 3, take clones of them all and make a fuck ton of seeds to sift through.
Put the male over both females individually save the batch's and work on from there.

Keep me in the loop when you pop em mind, I'd be interested in fucking about with some.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah they prob gone down and everyone lost all their money, it's the way of DN


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah they prob gone down and everyone lost all their money, it's the way of DN


Cunt, don't jinx him!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I very much doubt you'll get anything special out of 3 landrace seeds.
> It's all about numbers when popping landrace.
> 
> The best thing would be if you got at least 1 male out of the 3, take clones of them all and make a fuck ton of seeds to sift through.
> ...


not got the time or space to be breeding seeds lol, ill just run them and keep snips in case any of em are anything special/anyone wants a snip etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> not got the time or space to be breeding seeds lol, ill just run them and keep snips in case any of em are anything special/anyone wants a snip etc


Aye give me a shout then.

I've a little section of the loft boxed off for seeds, just never used it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah they prob gone down and everyone lost all their money, it's the way of DN


That's probably right but how unlucky is that? I made a deposit and one minute later it goes lol ffs 
I'm a big boy and knew the risks. 
At least it wasn't a lot of money


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 27, 2016)

How many plants can u have under a 400w HPS


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye give me a shout then.
> 
> I've a little section of the loft boxed off for seeds, just never used it.


Hopefully when he comes back from Guyana this time he will have grabbed a load more seeds lol


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 27, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> How many plants can u have under a 400w HPS


How many can you fit? What's your grow style? Sog, scrog, trees,... You can do a single plant ang scrog the fuck out of it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Anyone having any issues with dream market? I've just made a deposit and the page won't load ffs


I mailed u the alternative links bro


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah they prob gone down and everyone lost all their money, it's the way of DN


He's using the main url so either 2 many pPl online or some sort of attack n all the mirrors work though


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 27, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> How many can you fit? What's your grow style? Sog, scrog, trees,... You can do a single plant ang scrog the fuck out of it.





Toaster79 said:


> How many can you fit? What's your grow style? Sog, scrog, trees,... You can do a single plant ang scrog the fuck out of it.


Iv got two in and gonna be scroging tent is 120x120x200


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> How many plants can u have under a 400w HPS





Antgotaclue said:


> Iv got two in and gonna be scroging tent is 120x120x200


I'd say 4 maximum.

Not too much work to SCROG, you won't be waiting forever till they fill the screens and the screen space per plant will be enough for it to actually work.


Top tip: Don't use a screen with big holes and make sure it's pulled as tight as possible.

If the screen has big holes the plants will be floppy and you won't get an even canopy.
If the screen isn't pulled tight enough the strength of the plants growing will just push it up also fucking up the canopy.

PVC/Vinyl covered fencing mesh is the best stuff to use.
The stiffer the better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

So I've chopped up the 15 plants from the big tent ready for disposal, 5 feet tall 6-7 weeks 12/12.

They job lot fit into half a black bin bag.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


That's how you get Mustangs to go round corners.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's how you get Mustangs to go round corners.


Well, if it can get to the corner in the first place without attacking the nearest group of bystanders lmao

edit: for anyone other than zedd or yorkie reading this look up "mustang leaves cars n coffee" for an explanation


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No probs now fuk off


Excuse me?

Got some 4 weeks in and I don't understand what's happening to be fair. I'm hand watering to let you know. all the leaves are beginning to go pale and/or yellow.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd say 4 maximum.
> 
> Not too much work to SCROG, you won't be waiting forever till they fill the screens and the screen space per plant will be enough for it to actually work.
> 
> ...


I like the big elasticated ones for bud support when shit gets messy but ill be doing a tomato cage approach this round


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Got some 4 weeks in and I don't understand what's happening to be fair. I'm hand watering to let you know. all the leaves are beginning to go pale and/or yellow.


Middle or lower of the canopy ? probably a hit od calmag n foliar some mono n for something for N ..I'm leaning towards mag def as ur just started flowering and I see a few spots n calmag usually follows mag like a slag in heat


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Middle or lower of the canopy ? probably a hit od calmag n foliar some mono n for something for N ..I'm leaning towards mag def as ur just started flowering and I see a few spots n calmag usually follows mag like a slag in heat


Cheers mate. It's lower but getting higher. I bought some AN revive. I'll hit them tomorrow. 

Just getting me down ha ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

UR lower canopy looks OK give us a full plant pic n what u deed n shit so we can help u more


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> UR lower canopy looks OK give us a full plant pic n what u deed n shit so we can help u more


Oi, dafuq you doing? 


Don't be encouraging crank noobs to be coming in here looking for fucking grow advice!

You should know better lad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Got some 4 weeks in and I don't understand what's happening to be fair. I'm hand watering to let you know. all the leaves are beginning to go pale and/or yellow.


*https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/*
*https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/*
*https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.65/*


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm on alot of xanax in my defence.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm on alot of xanax in my defence.



Yeah yeah yeah, blame the fucking drugs! 

No excuse lad, not a fucking single.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

"Scuse me mister, I don't PH or EC and I don't know how to read the plant for symptoms so can you go out of your way to do the thinking for me and spoon feed me the solution to my problem?"


................


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Here comes the airplane lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Getting sick of waiting gonna flip this week by the looks of it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd say 4 maximum.
> 
> Not too much work to SCROG, you won't be waiting forever till they fill the screens and the screen space per plant will be enough for it to actually work.
> 
> ...


Fuck the one I got has I'd say 2" squares if u get me is that to big


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> airplane


...............


You a fucking Yank now? Can't speak English properly?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck the one I got has I'd say 2" squares if u get me is that to big


No that's good to go.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Like I already stated it's good for later on when ur buds start falling over from the weight...jesus IMMA stop sorry ogs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> You a fucking Yank now? Can't speak English properly?


aeroplane* sorry mom. ..jaysus but yet u let hoover and vacuum cleaner pass?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck the one I got has I'd say 2" squares if u get me is that to big


Use it on the middle upper canopy when the puts start to flop over a bit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> but yet u let hoover and vacuum cleaner pass?


What when I said hoover?


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 27, 2016)

I do ph and I do ec. This is the first time in a long time I've hand fed. I asked for advice. Thank you the slipper bandit but yorkshireman man why not help another uk grower?


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> "Scuse me mister, I don't PH or EC and I don't know how to read the plant for symptoms so can you go out of your way to do the thinking for me and spoon feed me the solution to my problem?"
> 
> 
> ................


Oh dear.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> I do ph and I do ec. This is the first time in a long time I've hand fed. I asked for advice. Thank you the slipper bandit but yorkshireman man why not help another uk grower?


Jesus christ man get off this thread ur in over ur head it'd always be less agressive in the noobs section and by no offence but you should go learn the basics n what not then maybe we'll talk to u


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What when I said hoover?


Do u even English bro lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> I do ph and I do ec.


I was generalising the attitude. 



Biffothebear said:


> This is the first time in a long time I've hand fed.


You think hand feeding/watering has anything at all to do with your problem? 



Biffothebear said:


> yorkshireman man why not help another uk grower?


Give me one good reason?

Because you live in my country and grow weed doesn't automatically make you deserving of my help.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Lads I'm growing a propper full beards..fuckin lumberjack kinda shit..definitely asserting my masculinity in a beadiful world or man furrrrr


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Do u even English bro lol


'Hoover' as in the fucking brand numb nuts!

The brand that made more vacuum cleaners than any other during the 20th century hence the word 'Hoover' being synonymous with 'vacuum cleaner'.


Drug hoover makes sense.

Drug vacuum sounds like some sort of fucked up science project!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lads I'm growing a propper full beards..fuckin lumberjack kinda shit..definitely asserting my masculinity in a beadiful world or man furrrrr


Not a hipster type or scruffy neck beard?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not a hipster type or scruffy neck beard?


Nah not scruffy.
she is groomed n sideburns blended with the shaved head but I'm lucky to have black hair cuz ginger is nasty so nalot such a full one.I shave my next mine reammy


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It was a waste of your fucking bandwidth regurgitating a whole page of generic shit about water that nobody is going to take the time to read through.
> 
> If you intend to post info to actually help someone with a particular problem then learn how to cut through all the generic shite that litters the net and condense the main point into something which is easily digestible by all, especially a thread full of piss heads and drug hoovers.
> 
> ...


WOW, U SPEAK 4 EVERYONE IN THE UK GROWERS THREAD, ,"i'll condence wot I was going to say into an easily digestable way" HOW PRESUMPTUOUS & ARROGANT OF YOU" AND PLEASE DO EXPLAIN WHY ITS CALLED "A GROWERS THREAD" WHEN ITS FULL OF ASS BANDITS WHO WANT THEIR COCKS SUCKED OFF WHILST THEIR STILL COVERED IN SHIT", BELONGS IN A THREAD ENTITALED " THE UK GROWERS THREAD"??, why not just have a sub forum entitaled " "THE UK BALLS, BOLLOX & TESTICLES BANTER THREAD" ?, That way ppl who wan't to actualy Learn something about growing in the UK, don't have to wade through loads of bollox to get to any posts about actual growing?

,


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> WOW, U SPEAK 4 EVERYONE IN THE UK GROWERS THREAD, ,"i'll condence wot I was going to say into an easily digestable way" HOW PRESUMPTUOUS & ARROGANT OF YOU" AND PLEASE DO EXPLAIN WHY ITS CALLED "A GROWERS THREAD" WHEN ITS FULL OF ASS BANDITS WHO WANT THEIR COCKS SUCKED OFF WHILST THEIR STILL COVERED IN SHIT", BELONGS IN A THREAD ENTITALED " THE UK GROWERS THREAD"??, why not just have a sub forum entitaled " "THE UK BALLS, BOLLOX & TESTICLES BANTER THREAD" ?, That way ppl who wan't to actualy Learn something about growing in the UK, don't have to wade through loads of bollox to get to any posts about actual growing?


So the thread doesn't conform to what you think it should be, yet you call me arrogant and presumptuous? 



How about you fuck off until you can speak English properly.

And without shouting.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd say 4 maximum.
> 
> Not too much work to SCROG, you won't be waiting forever till they fill the screens and the screen space per plant will be enough for it to actually work.
> 
> ...


Basically, though a 400w is a little low for a tent that size, a 1000w would be perfect, my 600w is ok but I'm not using the full tent since I need to work with it closed (flat on main road). 4x Sugar Black Rose in a 424 nft tray with the scrog net takes up about half the tent, then 2 Stardawg in the corner in a dwc bucket.

I'm using pvp climbing plant mesh, pretty much the same as the fencing. It's hard to get it taut with just the tent as bracing I'm finding, if you're good at DIY it'd be pretty easy to make a standing frame. If you're too lazy/ham-fisted to do that, tie weights or run line under your pots/tank so you can tie the screen down if it starts to bend up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not a hipster type or scruffy neck beard?


Nah man I wanna do the curled tash n all (really pissed off the gf lol)


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 27, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Basically, though a 400w is a little low for a tent that size, a 1000w would be perfect, my 600w is ok but I'm not using the full tent since I need to work with it closed (flat on main road). 4x Sugar Black Rose in a 424 nft tray with the scrog net takes up about half the tent, then 2 Stardawg in the corner in a dwc bucket.
> 
> I'm using pvp climbing plant mesh, pretty much the same as the fencing. It's hard to get it taut with just the tent as bracing I'm finding, if you're good at DIY it'd be pretty easy to make a standing frame. If you're too lazy/ham-fisted to do that, tie weights or run line under your pots/tank so you can tie the screen down if it starts to bend up


It's not that big.of a tent heres a pic of it up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah man I wanna do the curled tash n all (really pissed off the gf lol)


Yeah that's the hipster look to a T, cunt's got his denim shirt buttoned to the top too.





A decent tash should stand on it's own imo, beards are one thing but a good tash is something else.

I admire a man with a decent styled tash, a tash is a lot more individual than a beard.

Every cunt and his dog are rocking beards these days, mostly boring lads trying to make up for their lack of personality.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah that's the hipster look to a T, cunt's got his denim shirt buttoned to the top too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

2 high to teply


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> 2 high to reply


............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Basically, though a 400w is a little low for a tent that size, a 1000w would be perfect, my 600w is ok but I'm not using the full tent since I need to work with it closed



So after your bullshit last time you're gonna come in here and try to tell me what's what, despite me straight pwning you and us all knowing you're a noob on your first grow who can't grasp the basics?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Getting sick of waiting gonna flip this week by the looks of it View attachment 3815830


Don't flip em yet mate


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus christ man get off this thread ur in over ur head it'd always be less agressive in the noobs section and by no offence but you should go learn the basics n what not then maybe we'll talk to u


I won't with that wrong avvi


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I won't with that wrong avvi


Yours is about as wrong as gets to be fair Zeddd. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> 2 high to teply



Getting a bit daft on the Xanax then dude?

Or do you ration yourself?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Steak on.

30 day dry aged on the bone sirloin.

Aldi for the win.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yours is about as wrong as gets to be fair Zeddd. lol


Yes next week it will be some psychedelic art and I will be very kind for a few days, then back to the dope n whisky and this fukked up place lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

I've only had a few xanax and they knock me the fuck out. A whole one and I'm asleep in half an hour. I don't know how you manage to get dressed let alone function at a reasonable level with the amount you do.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

Have that as your avvi lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Have that as your avvi lolView attachment 3815923


Cunt, those chunks nearly put me off my beef!


Only for about 2 seconds mind.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> then back to the dope n whisky and this fukked up place lol


You love it.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2016)

Saved my sanity many times, threatened it a few


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

Before the seasoning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Saved my sanity many times, threatened it a few


Ditto.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Saved my sanity many times, threatened it a few


I might pick a few Liberty Caps this weekend. There should still be some out because we haven't had a frost yet. I know a place near me that's riddled with them. I used to walk my dog there when he could still walk a few miles. He's fourteen now and he's only got three legs so he doesn't walk any kind of distance now. 
You could pick a few hundred in less than an hour once you've got your eye in. You don't see any to start with then once you've seen one you see them really easily after that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 27, 2016)

With Maris Piper chips fried in beef dripping.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm having some real gourmet shit for dinner myself


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah they prob gone down and everyone lost all their money, it's the way of DN


Alls good now. I blew my money before it goes tits up lol
I'm pretty green with all things DN so I only put money in that I intend to spend immediately. I only leave spare change in my account. 
It all went swimmingly when I just went on so it was probably just too many people on at once. Thursday is probably a busy day with orders for the weekend.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don't flip em yet mate


Thanks zeddd I think I'll take ur advice n wait a little longer.thanks


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Getting a bit daft on the Xanax then dude?
> 
> Or do you ration yourself?


Dude they're just so cheap to buy it's hard not to I can get 1000 for 333e or so n sell 10 for 30e 20 for 50e n 50 for a 100e but I have been munching alot but only after I workout or the fires on to calm down the speed racer head on me

Oh forgot to say I was reading a paper on the line (Google scholar ) on par, radiant waves/flux and so on ....well anyways think the paper was by someone by the name of cree or something and I couldn't find it..wait here it is..u know anywhere online I can source the pdf for free? here's the link to the paper.
http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-68090-8_3

Found this one but this cats published alot of papers in the field anyone finds that pdf in the specific link I originally posted would really help a lazy stoner out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> With Maris Piper chips fried in beef dripping.
> 
> View attachment 3816007
> View attachment 3816009


She's cooked 2 long son u want that fucker red n near dripping blood..if a place has banging steak I'll get blue it just tastes amazing with a pepper sauce on the side


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2016)

Blue, heave, why kill the fukker just go to a field with a knife and fork. rare for fillet, medium rare sirloin and rib eye.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm on a vegan diet for 3 days for this tripping, need a fry up first tho. The reason for the diet is you don't want dead animals in you whilst tripping on these plants as they may approach you in the trip and ask you why you ate them, can get awkward


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 28, 2016)

Listen lads sorry if I came off aggressive last night. Just wank stress. Had a good look through those links Yorkshireman put up.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm on a vegan diet for 3 days for this tripping, need a fry up first tho. The reason for the diet is you don't want dead animals in you whilst tripping on these plants as they may approach you in the trip and ask you why you ate them, can get awkward


Veggies don't talk then, ffs.....I always thought it was cruel chopping them up as well.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2016)

I hope to fuck turd don't talk !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm on a vegan diet for 3 days for this tripping, need a fry up first tho. The reason for the diet is you don't want dead animals in you whilst tripping on these plants as they may approach you in the trip and ask you why you ate them, can get awkward



I'd have to tell them that if it wasn't for humans eating meat and using other animal products then most domesticated animals probably wouldn't even exist.


Cattle especially as there are no wild cows, they're extinct, the last one died in Poland.

All cattle are domesticated.

Awkward for the cow.


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 28, 2016)

Fuking loads of dmt round here in orange crystal form,
i had few pipes last night we had 2,
they say 3 pipes sends u into that mad trip that dont stop for hours
he had a edible form of it that lasts 10hrs ....fuk that.
a pipes nice as it only lasts 10 min unless u hammer at it.
Strong as,worst thing is it tastes like fukin smoking mothballs


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm on a vegan diet for 3 days for this tripping, need a fry up first tho. The reason for the diet is you don't want dead animals in you whilst tripping on these plants as they may approach you in the trip and ask you why you ate them, can get awkward


Cant you just tell him to fuck off and eat him too....Blue and all lol


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd have to tell them that if it wasn't for humans eating meat and using other animal products then most domesticated animals probably wouldn't even exist.
> 
> 
> Cattle especially as there are no wild cows, they're extinct, the last one died in Poland.
> ...


I know plenty Wild Cows in Glasgow lad......still chewing away lol.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Veggies don't talk then, ffs.....I always thought it was cruel chopping them up as well.


Screaming salad


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I hope to fuck turd don't talk !


Lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2016)

Not sposed to turn up baked, ha ha that will never happen


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Screaming salad


Hopefully you won't be having a lettuce leaf giving you grief about having a BLT.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I'm on a vegan diet for 3 days for this tripping, need a fry up first tho. The reason for the diet is you don't want dead animals in you whilst tripping on these plants as they may approach you in the trip and ask you why you ate them, can get awkward


That's some heavy shit. I've had plenty trips mind, but that's another level. I might never come back


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

DST said:


> I know plenty Wild Cows in Glasgow lad......still chewing away lol.


There might be a few I know round here now you mention it. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd have to tell them that if it wasn't for humans eating meat and using other animal products then most domesticated animals probably wouldn't even exist.
> 
> 
> Cattle especially as there are no wild cows, they're extinct, the last one died in Poland.
> ...


You were designed to eat meat..eat it n marinate it in its tears


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

Been to the student dentists and had a quarter of my teeth cleaned under local anesthetic.

Now trying to drink a pot of tea.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

Lucky u lol bet ur dribbling more than my rottie after a drink


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

You know peanut butter was invented for ppl that had no teeth to get protein...think negro invented it...thank u family guy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

It's wearing off now, could probably eat something without chewing my face to bits. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You know peanut butter was invented for ppl that had no teeth to get protein...think negro invented it...thank u family guy


Well wiki says it was invented fucking ages ago (Aztecs and Incas) but John Harvey Kellogg patented a process to make it from boiled peanuts and he gave it to patients at his Battle Creek Sanitarium.


So yeah, thank you Family Guy. lol


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 28, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> It's not that big.of a tent heres a pic of it up


Same size as mine mate, 1.2x1.2x2m, for HPS you want 50w per square foot of canopy, 1.2m=4', so your tent (and mine) is 16 square feet, you'd need 800w to get 50w per square foot there


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So after your bullshit last time you're gonna come in here and try to tell me what's what, despite me straight pwning you and us all knowing you're a noob on your first grow who can't grasp the basics?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815898


The only bullshit came from the guy who claimed he was going to hit me with some science and failed, my comment was to the guy wanting help, I'm not bothering to tell you shit since you're already certain you know it all, and I've got ~13oz (10.44 in jars, sure there's at least 2.5oz in boxes in the freezer) of nice bud telling me the basics were grasped pretty well. Not bad for my first plant in my opinion and frankly I don't give a flying fuck about yours


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

He was a fucking weird cunt that Kellogg though.

He invented Cornflakes to stop people masturbating ffs!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well wiki says it was invented fucking ages ago (Aztecs and Incas) but John Harvey Kellogg patented a process to make it from boiled peanuts and he gave it to patients at his Battle Creek Sanitarium.
> 
> 
> So yeah, thank you Family Guy. lol


I can't retain shit unless I'm enjoying it like I've lyric fm on 2 xanax n reading that pdf


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He was a fucking weird cunt that Kellogg though.
> 
> He invented Cornflakes to stop people masturbating ffs!


Thought it was brothers that invented it? by accident wasn't it?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> The only bullshit came from the guy who claimed he was going to hit me with some science and failed, my comment was to the guy wanting help, I'm not bothering to tell you shit since you're already certain you know it all, and I've got ~13oz (10.44 in jars, sure there's at least 2.5oz in boxes in the freezer) of nice bud telling me the basics were grasped pretty well. Not bad for my first plant in my opinion and frankly I don't give a flying fuck about yours


He slapped u upside the head with science bro I saw the science drip right out ur ears n into ur puddle of dribble u possibly drink


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought it was brothers that invented it? by accident wasn't it?


Yeah him and his brother Will.

I don't know about by accident, the pushing of cereals and bland food on patients was very deliberate.

He didn't like sex and thought flavorful foods promoted it.


Like I say, fucking weird cunt he was. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> The only bullshit came from the guy who claimed he was going to hit me with some science and failed


No I didn't fail, you either took very small sections out of context or just straight disregarded it completely.



Bunduki said:


> my comment was to the guy wanting help


Then learn to use the site functions properly because you quoted me you daft cunt.



Bunduki said:


> and I've got ~13oz (10.44 in jars, sure there's at least 2.5oz in boxes in the freezer) of nice bud telling me the basics were grasped pretty well. Not bad for my first plant


There's no fucking way you got anywhere near 13oz from that one plant, we all saw how shitty and underdeveloped it was.

And it's far from "nice" bud, it was burned to a fucking crisp with no trichome heads!

Burned to a fucking crisp says you're a long way off the basics being grasped.



Bunduki said:


> in my opinion


Exactly!

Fucking deluded.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

2 mins and I'll sniper the photo of his 'wanna be' cola from his 'wanna be' 13oz plant.

And put it next to my legit 4L Jack Frost cola that wasn't anywhere near a 13 oz plant.


Fucking joker.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

13oz he says.....

(Plant)
 


(Harvested)



........not even wet dickhead!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

My Jack Frost main colas (again).......



 
 
 


..........that weren't anywhere near 13oz plants. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh look I've found a whole plant shot for the milk carton cola.......

 



...........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

And for nostalgia a beautiful Breeders Boutique 'Dog' S1 that wasn't anywhere near........


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2016)

She's a cracker lad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

DST said:


> She's a cracker lad.


Aye I miss that pheno to be honest.

A crazy mix of smells and flavours she was.

Cured she smelled like a hand full of Skittles sweets and tasted just as good.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

When the mix of colours start to show through on a plant like that you've to have your head on so you don't mistake anything for a deficiency and start throwing nutrients at it and fucking things up.

Keeps you on your toes but it pays off royal when they finish up looking like that.


Stunning.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> He was a fucking weird cunt that Kellogg though.
> 
> He invented Cornflakes to stop people masturbating ffs!


Stops me mate ...you try wanking with a handful of cornflakes !, same goes for shreddies ! Yer sugar puffs are good to go mind


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2016)

Pike fishing up the Rez tommorow  tidy. @Z if you die over weekend ,it's been nice gasing with you,& look out for me on the next planet mate .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Stops me mate ...you try wanking with a handful of cornflakes !, same goes for shreddies ! Yer sugar puffs are good to go mind



Bit sticky the Sugar Puffs no?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Pike fishing up the Rez tommorow


Can you eat Pike?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bit sticky the Sugar Puffs no?


There in lays the pleasure


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can you eat Pike?


Yes mate, but earth foul taste out of Rez , river pike are tidy, I don't eat them , but you know there's lots of Europeans that do


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2016)

Zander r nice mate, u seen them ? Caught a 71b on the Wye few weeks back  prehistoric looking


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Yes mate, but earth foul taste out of Rez , river pike are tidy, I don't eat them , but you know there's lots of Europeans that do


What about the canal you reckon?

Fuck ton of Pike in the canals.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Zander r nice mate, u seen them ? Caught a 71b on the Wye few weeks back  prehistoric looking



I'm not sure, I think I've had that in Poland but they call it something different.

The Mrs mentioning the English name as Zander rings a bell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 28, 2016)

Her dad gets loads of Bream in his local spot.

I like a bit of Bream, egg washed and covered in breadcrumbs then grilled over a fire/bbq they do.

Spot on to nibble at with a few shandies.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had battered n fried sqid..shits delicious


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2016)

I like a furry haddock pasty. 
Sorry for lowering the tone again but at least I didn't mention space docking or chilli dogs. 
Whoops just did


----------



## loftygoals (Oct 28, 2016)

How are half you cunts running gg4? Did a clone make it over the pond?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2016)

It did indeed, along with another few....same as some lads over ther are running the exo clone


----------



## loftygoals (Oct 28, 2016)

Damn. Gonna have to find some of that action!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Doubt you'll find it here


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Oh look I've found a whole plant shot for the milk carton cola.......
> 
> View attachment 3816560 View attachment 3816561
> View attachment 3816561
> ...


Oh good, that make's it pretty easy to tell how much smaller it is overall than mine. Guess being too lazy to top, lst or supercrop yours gave you a nice main cola whereas mine had 8 and a whole lot of lower branches bearing nicely. There's my pics, the jars in the first shot, minus the 2 small round, one of the nut jars and the red cabbage jar (those are trim buds for cooking) weighed in at 10.44oz, the box and 2 coffee jars in the freezer are at least another 2.5.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like about 5-7oz from eyeballing the pics tbh


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bottom row of jars look like Douwe egberts coffe jars an they hold about a half O nicely, as do the Azera Tins n the cocoa powder tub roughly and all the smaller jars look like they hold about a Q roughly so my guess is you are trying to pass half O`s off as full O`s etc, also none of the jars are over 1/2 full by the look of it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah 5 0z does two 2ltr jars n a bit of another..I'd agree with rimmer


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

I know ur not supposed to over fill jars but those look fair bare...what's the rh of those jars?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Not even that, none of it's fucking trimmed.

The stuff in the jars still has the fan leaves attached and it can be seen in the photos quite obviously.
The stuff in the box is still attached to the fucking branches/stems as well.

All he's done is cut the main chunks of bud clean off the branches once dry (if that) and stuffed em in jars.
The other stuff he's just cut the stems enough so he can chuck it in a box.


Fucking shawggiest, amateur shwaggy ditch weed effort I've ever seen. 

Come back when you've got 13oz of properly dry, 'manicured' bud on the scales at once and can post a photo to prove it.



Fucking deluded joker.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> what's the rh of those jars?


Mould%


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah they were jarred way 2 early


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Bottom row of jars look like Douwe egberts coffe jars an they hold about a half O nicely, as do the Azera Tins n the cocoa powder tub roughly and all the smaller jars look like they hold about a Q roughly so my guess is you are trying to pass half O`s off as full O`s etc, also none of the jars are over 1/2 full by the look of it


Nope, you're about right in your jar estimates just off in adding them up, one of those dowe egberts jars has nearly an oz but most are just over half

Dry Jars weights:-

Big A--48g
B--53g
Medium A--12g
B--11g
C--14.8g
Coffee A--24.9g
B--18.3g
C--16.7g
D--14g
E--16.3g
F--21.4

Azera 9g
Cocoa 13g
chilli nuts 7.5g
sweet tin 7.5g
coconut 9.2g

296.6g + Freezer cures + Trim- cabbage 6.0g, dark nuts 4.0g, used 7.0g

RH as of yesterday was 60-64% on everything except medium C which is 55% and sat on table being smoked out of, I really didn't wash the coconut jar, azera coffee or cocoa containers properly, I'd ran out of jars and just swilled them out, the coconut has a real mingled aroma of weed and coconut gonna be interested to smoke that when it's cured.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Ugh jesus ur on ignore


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

U do know some ppl in this thread have been growing for longer than most of us have been alive (cough zeddd) so most will see just at first glance ur shits unloved n could of probably gone longer b4 chop...how long did u hang dry em n what sort of fan had u going?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> RH as of yesterday was 60-64% on everything except medium C which is 55% and sat on table being smoked out of, I really didn't wash the coconut jar, azera coffee or cocoa containers properly, I'd ran out of jars and just swilled them out, the coconut has a real mingled aroma of weed and coconut gonna be interested to smoke that when it's cured.



..................................................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

All is right in the world when the uk threads on a streak lol


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U do know some ppl in this thread have been growing for longer than most of us have been alive (cough zeddd) so most will see just at first glance ur shits unloved n could of probably gone longer b4 chop...how long did u hang dry em n what sort of fan had u going?


7 days in my tent with the carbon filter and extraction fan on 24/7, humidity was a bit high, 65-70% which is why I had the fan on constant.

You do know I've said myself this was my first grow, I started knowing nothing, this plant was the survivor of 2 and I only started reading guides and forums after the other died? I'm not claiming to be an expert grower yet, never have, I just don't automatically assume just because someone's been doing something for a long time that they know everything about it.

My weed is a bit straggly, but you guy's seem to be ignoring scale in those pics. That's a 1.2m x 1.2m x2m tent and the one plant filled a good part of it. Despite my fuckups, I did get a better harvest than I'd expected myself and the weed tastes good and gets you high.

Yorkie is just arrogant and started spouting crap when I didn't agree with him.  I'm pretty sure his pics are faked tbh, if he was really growing good weed he'd be a lot more relaxed!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's some advice..take those buds back out trim the fan leafs n shit leave em dry till the branches are between bending n cracking then vat n burp every so often I do it once a day whilst I tent to my tent n next time take some care in ur work n they should be hanging down the box with atleast a fan blowing like one for a computer wires to a plug n have it on constant for good air exchange. I've always just hung em in the tent.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The branches were near to snapping when I jarred them, I left the fan leaves on to protect the trichomes when they're jostled about in the jars/taken out, and they're being burped and checked with hydrometers, and I did hang them in my tent upside down on the branches as you can see in the pic I posted.

The buds in the white box are in the freezer, I'd ran out of of jars and had been reading a thread on freezer curing your weed, figured I had nothing else to put them in anyway so testing it. After 3 weeks freezer it's supposed to be equivalent to a month jar curing without the burping and no chance of mould, since it's too damn cold. Instead of evaporating, moisture sublimes.

There's a bunch of different methods, mostly I'm going to use the normal jar n burp, but I like to experiment. In fact, I just remembered I have maybe another 1/8-1/4 in a jar Water-curing. I've done water-curing before, you lose the smell and taste of weed but it still gets you as high and is smooth, it's handy for having a smoke outside a pub or walking down the street when you don't want it to stink and it's very fast to get smooth smoke.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I started knowing nothing


You still do.



Bunduki said:


> Yorkie is just arrogant and started spouting crap when I didn't agree with him.


No, again you're just straight lying.



I replied to your post where you mentioned defoliating your plant and the rational behind it.

I replied, quite civilised actually (apart from calling the theory forum bullshit) with some biological facts about auxin, which I suspect you didn't even know existed before me mentioning it.

Then you posted the first bit few bits info you could find from google regarding anything about defoliation, posting said few bits of info without actually reading or understanding any of it because non of it agreed with your idea.

After several people before me pointed out you were wrong you still pretty much goaded me into replying further as you'd already disregarded the initial post and those made by others and obviously wanted to play some silly delusional game.

I then spent about 9 hours of my time reading through and understanding every link in more than the first 12 pages of Google results regarding "Defoliation benefits".

I summarized every page and posted the results here for all the plants you mentioned AND more (some with substantial amounts of scientific studies linked), NONE of the results and scientific evidence used defoliation techniques ON ANY plants like you think it works on cannabis via anecdotes on forums.

You then took very small snippets of that factual evidence out of context to try and argue your point further and the info that you couldn't take out of context was disregarded altogether.

I got tetchy when you tried telling us your wannabe cola was nearly as big as mine, when I broke the pictures down for you and explained how colas actually develop you disregarded that too and carried on.

The posts are there, everybody's read them, stop compulsively lying.

You are deluded and you are a fool.



Bunduki said:


> I'm pretty sure his pics are faked tbh



.........................


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't have a digital microscope or macro camera, but I did what I could lining up my phone cam with the lens of my microscope to show my trichomes, plus there's a bonus pic of my infused coconut oil and finished fudge and a repost of one of my bud pics, not sure how you think it's got no trichomes...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I've said myself this was my first grow





Bunduki said:


> I've done water-curing before



...................

Can't even mind on what he's said in the space of 20 mins or so.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ...................
> 
> Can't even mind on what he's said in the space of 20 mins or so.


Mind-boggling isn't it, how can someone cure weed without growing it? Oh right, I believe I may have mentioned my best mate's been growing nearly 20 years. He's always sorted me out when he harvests, but he just hands me a bunch of branches and says you can fucking trim it yourself I'm sick of it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken he's 8.64g short on his nutritional analysis, it adds up to 91.36g not 100g.


I'm open to correction.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> he just hands me a bunch of branches and says you can fucking trim it yourself I'm sick of it.


The shit we throw away, the stuff that doesn't even make the hash pile. 

And it was nearly 15 years he'd been growing last time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Shit's too funny, away with the fairy's this one.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You still do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did post a civilized and informative reply at first and I didn't have a clue what auxin was until you mentioned it and I read into it.

All those links I provided did show increased yield or quality with selective defoliation, severe defoliation or defoliation of the wrong parts of the palms for example hurt yield or quality.

They didn't fully support or discredit defoliation and in my opinion after reading everything you've posted and that I've found myself, nothing so far does discredit partial, selective defoliation in the right circumstances being effective. I'm not saying pull every leaf off and you'll grow more buds.

Nobody, again, posted anything conclusive. I've stated that multiple times and you just keep making the same arguments.

You did get tetchier when I posted my cola, and tried claiming the 2nd pic wasn't the same cola when I showed you the side view.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

So full of shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Stripped his plant of all fan leaves bar the smaller ones supporting bud sites........


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

TBH, I was actually quite enjoying and learning from the argument until you switched from science and reason to blowing your top, spouting insults and trying to discredit me rather than what I said.

I really don't bullshit, I'm an argumentative cunt but I argue facts or opinions based on facts.

'All fan leaves' huh. It was about half actually and only on the interior of the plant. I can see quite a few there, have you got some eye problems along with your temper control issues? 

Edit-Thanks for the pic btw, remember that's 1.2m wide there.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

I fucking love this site me ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> I really don't bullshit, I argue facts or opinions based on facts.


.......................




Bunduki said:


> trying to discredit me rather than what I said


You discredit yourself with the shit you post.

The science discredited what you said.

You still don't get the difference between legitimate defoliation techniques that are used in the real world for provable reasons and the defoliation technique used by idiots like you on weed forums for an entirely assumed reason that is proven not to be based on fact and rational as the technique (as assumed) doesn't work...................because AUXINS.

It's called logic.




Bunduki said:


> 'All fan leaves' huh. It was about half actually and only on the interior of the plant. I can see quite a few there


You're obviously fucking trolling now because I refuse to believe you are honestly that blind and stupid.

I've got a really cynical view of the millennial generation but fuck me............really?

I'm not using Windows Paint (again) to fucking mark where the fans leaves are that are left to prove that they're all supporting bud sites and there's no main ones left.




Bunduki said:


> problems along with your temper control issues?


Read the signature lad, like it says.....

*I don't have a short temper, I have a quick reaction to bullshit!*




Bunduki said:


> remember that's 1.2m wide there.


Full of lanky branches and twigs.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If I'm not mistaken he's 8.64g short on his nutritional analysis, it adds up to 91.36g not 100g.
> 
> 
> I'm open to correction.


No you're right, but so are my figures. Google the cocoa info for yourself, it's 21.5g fat, 14g carbs, 33.5g fibre, 23g protein, 14g salt, that adds up to 93.4g, I'm guessing they only list either soluble or insoluble fibre, plus trace elements? I don't really have a clue there.

I read up on auxins, I also read further into other plant hormones and posted some research about their interactions with auxins which you probably ignored.

Now you're talking through your arse about fan leaves. Look a little closer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> No you're right, but so are my figures. Google the cocoa info for yourself, it's 21.5g fat, 14g carbs, 33.5g fibre, 23g protein, 14g salt, that adds up to 93.4g, I'm guessing they only list either soluble or insoluble fibre, plus trace elements? I don't really have a clue there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking through your arse about fan leaves. Look a little closer.



Wow! ...............................just.......................................................... wow!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

I bet he's one of those special 'gender fluid' snowflake's too.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

Is 'ur gay' really the best you can do? Are you sure you're not 12? Maybe you've been playing online shooters too much and need to readjust your maturity level when you're trying to talk to adults eh mate?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> There's my pics........


*"*........I'm rocking Kg's of dank me.

*"*


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> No you're right, but so are my figures. Google the cocoa info for yourself, it's 21.5g fat, 14g carbs, 33.5g fibre, 23g protein, 14g salt, that adds up to 93.4g, I'm guessing they only list either soluble or insoluble fibre, plus trace elements? I don't really have a clue there.
> 
> I read up on auxins, I also read further into other plant hormones and posted some research about their interactions with auxins which you probably ignored.
> 
> Now you're talking through your arse about fan leaves. Look a little closer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Is 'ur gay' really the best you can do? Are you sure you're not 12? Maybe you've been playing online shooters too much and need to readjust your maturity level when you're trying to talk to adults eh mate?


I didn't assume your sexual orientation at all.

At best I said you were confused with possible mental health issues. 



Thick cunt.

Maybe you should pick up a dictionary..............shit you've got Google in front of you!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

*☐ Not rekt*
* Call of Rekt: Modern Reking 2*
* Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Rekt*
* Rekt It Ralph*
* Left 4 Rekt*
* www.rekkit.com*
* Pokemon: Fire Rekt*
* The Shawshank Rektemption*
* The Rektfather*
* The Rekt Knight*
* Fiddler on the Rekt*
* The Rekt Files*
* The Good, the Bad, and The Rekt*
* Forrekt Gump*
* The Silence of the Rekts*
* The Green Rekt*
* Gladirekt*
* Spirekted Away*
* Terminator 2: Rektment Day*
* The Rekt Knight Rises*
* The Rekt King*
* REKT-E*
* Citizen Rekt*
* Requiem for a Rekt*
* REKT TO REKT ass to ass*
* Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Rekt*
* Braverekt*
* Batrekt Begins*
* 2001: A Rekt Odyssey*
* The Wolf of Rekt Street*
* Rekt's Labyrinth*
* 12 Years a Rekt*
* Finding Rekt*
* The Arekters*
* There Will Be Rekt*
* Christopher Rektellston*
* Hachi: A Rekt Tale*
* The Rekt Ultimatum*
* Shrekt*
* Rektal Exam*
* Rekt'Sai*
* Rektium for a Dream*
* www.Trekt.tv*
* Erektile Dysfunction *


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Back on ignore.


----------



## S&J (Oct 29, 2016)

Well I just like ur avatar...from the looks of things she's growing nicely brah


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Where the fuck do they come from?


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I bet he's one of those special 'gender fluid' snowflake's too.





The Yorkshireman said:


> I didn't assume your sexual orientation at all.


Your short term memory loss is kicking in, try reading back


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

So the Mrs is in Madrid for the weekend with her mate, I asked her to bring me some ham back.

She's just spent short of £18 on 100g of Black Label Jamon iberico de Bellorta......

 

..........#1.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> Your short term memory loss is kicking in, try reading back


You caught me off guard there before I could whack you on ignore.

The term 'Gender Fluid' has nothing to do with sexual orientation.

You're making yourself look even more fucking stupid than you already have.

Like I said...........try reading a dictionary.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"*........I'm rocking Kg's of dank me.
> 
> View attachment 3817587*"*


Easily a pound of solid nug


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Easily a pound of solid nug


Dry as a bone too mate.......touch crumble.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

When are u ur cropping yorkie ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> When are u ur cropping yorkie ?


Ha Ha Ha.

Seriously? Maybe end of Jan beginning of Feb.

I'm potting up for mothers an Exo and GG#4 that the fairy brought me.


Well I was finishing off recycling about 200L of coco so I can pot em up, before I started fucking about with the clown over there.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"*........I'm rocking Kg's of dank me.
> 
> View attachment 3817587*"*


at least your bin bag of wasted plants are green. Mine were yellow and probably would've gone through a sieve ffs
I've slighty burnt my current run only the tips but it would progress if I don't wind back the nutes. 
That's what you get for growing blind. Today is the first time I've seen it with the lights on for over a week


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dry as a bone too mate.......touch crumble.


Leafs are dense to fuck n all those clorophills will break down the thca to thc through Oxidisation so he's gonna have a stacked canopy...easily getting mad par readings from 400-700nm so with some red n blue with n a hps hell be rocking his science bombs..do u every even calculate the quantum flux? fucking noob


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry it's the xanax n pdfs they made me really obnoxious but in fairness I was blatantly making fun of the spanner so hope I did Hurn u sensitive English men


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> at least your bin bag of wasted plants are green. Mine were yellow and probably would've gone through a sieve ffs
> I've slighty burnt my current run only the tips but it would progress if I don't wind back the nutes.
> That's what you get for growing blind. Today is the first time I've seen it with the lights on for over a week


It's gonna be a cunt to get rid of this bag though, it fucking hums. 

I'm on with layering it through the brown council mulch bin, bit by bit. 

Hopefully by the time I need to empty it the smell will have rotted down a bit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Bet you could have just flushed yours down the toilet eh Oscar?





Lucky bastard.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

U actually read any of that pdf I posted yorkie? the principles of radiation measurement..great after a few smokes .get propperly pulled in


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U actually read any of that pdf I posted yorkie?


Yeah man a bit when you posted it but I haven't been back to it yet, I'm pretty sure I nicked the link for later though.

I've a text file on my desktop with links to all sorts of papers I've to read.



I was complaining to the Mrs last night that I don't have a PubMed subscription.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

Once u get into it she's shit hot.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah man a bit when you posted it but I haven't been back to it yet, I'm pretty sure I nicked the link for later though.
> 
> I've a text file on my desktop with links to all sorts of papers I've to read.
> 
> ...


To buy the pdfs is 100+ quid so I found a few one...not as well written but has a fine section on par,ppfd and of course ppffr so really interesting made me lost fate in directly assuming a lights output in direct corellation to watt but that's not percicly correct


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

Y even bother with little twats like him man as iv seen he's on his first grow I'm on my 3rd and still haven't got a clue ha hence the name y bull shit just tell it how it is


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> To buy the pdfs is 100+ quid so I found a few one...not as well written but has a fine section on par,ppfd and of course ppffr so really interesting made me lost fate in directly assuming a lights output in direct corellation to watt but that's not percicly correct


No man it's all about that PAR and efficiency.

There's a research place down south that runs green houses with computer controlled LED's.

The guy there has managed to manipulate the active chemicals in herbs and micro greens with custom wave lengths so he can make rocket really really peppery to taste for example.

He can actually change the taste and smell of stuff with the wave lengths of light they get while growing.

Watched a documentary one time and found the website.

Forgot the name.


I'm of the firm belief that LEDs/custom wave length's are the future but not till they're dialed in and they come right down in price.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Y even bother with little twats like him man as iv seen he's on his first grow I'm on my 3rd and still haven't got a clue ha hence the name y bull shit just tell it how it is


Sometimes it's just fun to play with someone who's just gone full retard who doesn't even know they've just gone full retard.

When fools manage to troll themselves.


You remember Michael Barrymore?
He was a genius at taking the piss out of folk without them realising they were the object of the joke.


It's a bit Jeremy Kyle esc, I hate that cunt but the format is the same.
Let idiots be idiots..........even give them a helping hand now and again.........or poke em with a stick, whichever.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2016)

I call that Crabbies stuff Michael Barrymore because it's an alcoholic ginger beer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I call that Crabbies stuff Michael Barrymore because it's an alcoholic ginger beer.


...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Eye up, dusting off the little 400 here.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eye up, dusting off the little 400 here.
> 
> View attachment 3817749


That's like my very first ballast that. It used to get scary hot. You couldn't touch it once it had been on for an hour. I had it sat on an upturned wire shopping basket. That was a 600w though


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You caught me off guard there before I could whack you on ignore.
> 
> The term 'Gender Fluid' has nothing to do with sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


I don't need a dictionary to understand the term, I also don't see much difference. Whether you're calling someone gay, hitler or 'unsure whether they're male or female' it's a pretty clear sign someone's ran out of logical argument and resorted to mud-flinging because you can't come up with anything better.

Shame about the plants, how can stuff go wrong for such an experienced and awesome grower as yourself? I thought you knew everything? I'll smoke a joint of mine in honour of their loss


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

I think this gets a bit toasty.

It'll sit on a brick, or on top of an old PC case.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sometimes it's just fun to play with someone who's just gone full retard who doesn't even know they've just gone full retard.
> 
> When fools manage to troll themselves.
> 
> ...


He was one funny fucker him mind shame what happend to him. And fuck me I have a caravan ye and theres that many fuck tards on here it's un real all in the little groups. Takes piss only reason I'm disliked on here is cuz I bought a van and cuz I have ocd I wash my van two times a week fucking stupid I no buy I'm a cunt who is stuck where I am and ppl asked me to do theres so I did for a fee then started internal cleanin it's gon daft there was a few owners who went round doin but as they don't have liability insurance they can't work on site so fucked them right of uppssss but been doin it for 3 yrs strong now ha shit sorry went of on a tangent there but fuck I'm not deleting it ha peace


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> He was one funny fucker him mind shame what happend to him. And fuck me I have a caravan ye and theres that many fuck tards on here it's un real all in the little groups. Takes piss only reason I'm disliked on here is cuz I bought a van and cuz I have ocd I wash my van two times a week fucking stupid I no buy I'm a cunt who is stuck where I am and ppl asked me to do theres so I did for a fee then started internal cleanin it's gon daft there was a few owners who went round doin but as they don't have liability insurance they can't work on site so fucked them right of uppssss but been doin it for 3 yrs strong now ha shit sorry went of on a tangent there but fuck I'm not deleting it ha peace


If a cud like that fucking post me sen I wud do what the fuck said a little bit to much there


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

Fucking hell few drinkins at the Halloween party and there I go gon a get my self right in the shit one day. Some cunt was setting fireworks about 6 caravans away from mine well I was of had a right go at them telling them they was upsetting my dogs by doin that I went on to tell them that you are not allowed to set them of on park. Cunt told me he was an owner so said well u shud no better then. Na I dint read the rules fuck of mate ur not a owner but when he told me his name I sort of no it but he still got a gob full daft cunt no need man. And yes I did apologise and told him where my van was if he had a problem. Fucking hell


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

STILL NO NEED THO EH HA


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> STILL NO NEED THO EH HA


Are you in a canoe?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you in a canoe?


Fucking wish I was


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you in a canoe?



Ha Ha Ha!.........



Fucking stitches.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

I've done, thank fuck.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2016)

U done what ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

The gardening.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 29, 2016)

Tent in a tent.

A 400w MH over the Exo and GG#4.....

  

And a cut of each in the cloner under a CFL.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No man it's all about that PAR and efficiency.
> 
> There's a research place down south that runs green houses with computer controlled LED's.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm saying the par is the photosynthetically activate rediation but then say ppfd is photosynthetic photon flux density of said par which is the number of photons in (400-700nm) a waveband incident on a unit time on unit surface so yeah pars awesome the ppffr (photosynthetical photon flux fluence rate )on par which is like the integral of photon flux radiance at a point of all directions. so kinda cool aye ? radiation is awesome


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 30, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=629831683845646


----------



## R1b3n4 (Oct 30, 2016)

http://cnn.com.de/news/police-officer-saves-dolphin-mascot-imaginary-fire/


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 30, 2016)

any of you fellahs from the midlands?


----------



## slyone (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> *"*........I'm rocking Kg's of dank me.
> 
> View attachment 3817587*"*


Hahahaha, and that's just the crap I throw away.... Damn, I'm wasted in this life you know.....


----------



## slyone (Oct 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's like my very first ballast that. It used to get scary hot. You couldn't touch it once it had been on for an hour. I had it sat on an upturned wire shopping basket. That was a 600w though


Hahaha, I used to have mine sat on bricks so shit wouldn't burn, like the house.... Brought back memories that ballast..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

slyone said:


> Hahahaha, and that's just the crap I throw away.... Damn, I'm wasted in this life you know.....



And it's quite obviously what I throw away too, it's clearly a bin bag full of chopped up fan leaves and stems with a little popcorn you fucking goon.

If you'd have paid attention to the general flow of the thread before that post and noticed that the post had a quote attached to it you'd see it was a sarcastic piss take aimed at a noob.

"Wasted in this life" my arse, you're lack of common sense leaves much to be desired.

Get yourself off silly sod.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Another fucking nobody who just throws pointless posts in completely random threads by the looks of his history.


I just attract muppets me.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://cnn.com.de/news/police-officer-saves-dolphin-mascot-imaginary-fire/


Where was that Dolphin when I was a teenager? I'm definitely going to hell. 
The one on acid was the only sane person in that story. 

Was it yesterday? It could be zeddd


----------



## slyone (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And it's quite obviously what I throw away too, it's clearly a bin bag full of chopped up fan leaves and stems with a little popcorn you fucking goon.
> 
> If you'd have paid attention to the general flow of the thread before that post and noticed that the post had a quote attached to it you'd see it was a sarcastic piss take aimed at a noob.
> 
> ...


Ah well, I suppose we all come across at least one northern twat in our life that can't seem to sense a sense of humour, what a real NORTHERN TWAT YOU ARE ??? YOU NORTHERN CUNT.....!!


----------



## slyone (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Another fucking nobody who just throws pointless posts in completely random threads by the looks of his history.
> 
> 
> I just attract muppets me.


That's because you are one..... Picking on Noobs you twat.... No wonder this country is full of shit...!!1


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Yorkie is just blunt...nothing is sugar coated on this thread unless rambos about stuffing his face


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Think iv burnt them a tad lol shud be ok tho ye?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Think iv burnt them a tad lol shud be ok tho ye?


The new growth looks good so they'll be fine. 
Mixing up a weak nutrient solution and pouring it in the top until it pisses out the bottom wouldn't do you any harm. They look just about big enough and in small enough pots to not be overwatered by doing that. If it's cold in there when your lights are off though it could be an issue. But the cold would be an issue anyway. Also let them dry right out before watering again. So dry the pot feels empty


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

slyone said:


> Ah well, I suppose we all come across at least one twat in our life that can't seem to sense a sense of humour


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 30, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> any of you fellahs from the midlands?


There's one or two brummies knocking around alright


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

slyone said:


> what a real NORTHERN TWAT YOU ARE ??? YOU NORTHERN CUNT.....!!


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 30, 2016)

Dead mans shoes - love that film


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The new growth looks good so they'll be fine.
> Mixing up a weak nutrient solution and pouring it in the top until it pisses out the bottom wouldn't do you any harm. They look just about big enough and in small enough pots to not be overwatered by doing that. If it's cold in there when your lights are off though it could be an issue. But the cold would be an issue anyway. Also let them dry right out before watering again. So dry the pot feels empty


I over fed them stupid really the soil has nuts in and a I shud not of fed them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> I over fed them stupid really the soil has nuts in and a I shud not of fed them


Not till they start to fade at the bottom.

Soils natural nutes don't last long.

About 2/4 weeks I find when they're vegging under big lights.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

They have only been on 3 weeks today pal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

So just give plain water until they start to fade a little, then start to feed them.

If the leaves start to stripe yellow before that (they may well do or about the same time)......
 

......then they need some Magnesium.

Cheapest Magnesium within easy reach is a tub of Epsom Salts sold by any Boots chemist in the country.

About £1.25 a tub.
A heaped teaspoon per 10L until the new growth doesn't stripe will do it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

In fact they need some Magnesuim now, I can see it coming on under the burned bits when I Iook at the photos.


You got a PH pen with some up/down liquid?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

That's my shepherds pie for today's dinner. I don't know which end to serve from. Balls or helmet. 
Well technically it is a cottage pie as it's made with minced steak not lamb.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3818356 That's my shepherds pie for today's dinner. I don't know which end to serve from. Balls or helmet.
> Well technically it is a cottage pie as it's made with minced steak not lamb.


Should look lovely when it's crisped up that.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So just give plain water until they start to fade a little, then start to feed them.
> 
> If the leaves start to stripe yellow before that (they may well do or about the same time)......
> View attachment 3818357
> ...


No ain't got of them pal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> No ain't got of them pal


Get some and a pen.

Lets start from the beginning.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2016)

Evening men. Wonder how Z got on ? . Lovely days fishing up the Rez , had a few jack pike , too stoned to fish really lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Get some and a pen.
> 
> Lets start from the beginning.


What liquid


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What liquid


PH up and PH down

About £5 each for a small bottle from any grow shop.

Water has to be the right PH otherwise the plants can't uptake nutrients and they burn or get deficient.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> PH up and PH down
> 
> About £5 each for a small bottle from any grow shop.
> 
> Water has to be the right PH otherwise the plants can't uptake nutrients and they burn or get deficient.


Ah right well I'm bk from the van tomoz I'll pick some up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So just give plain water until they start to fade a little, then start to feed them.
> 
> If the leaves start to stripe yellow before that (they may well do or about the same time)......
> View attachment 3818357
> ...


I'd actually thought mag def at first 2 maybe even a foliar it ifnur soils 2 wet...never figured out how ppl can get mag def in veg till I read on there n no ph pen..he's probably got some lockout going on if u fed 2 hot I'd suggest foliar the mag..I use canna mono Mag back from when I'd a mag slag dbxl actually


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ah right well I'm bk from the van tomoz I'll pick some up


Get ph up n down to calibrate it n some storage solution


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ah right well I'm bk from the van tomoz I'll pick some up


You'll need a pen too, fucking expensive from a grow shop mind, they're about £40.

Cheap on Ebay though, £5 ish (click the link).........

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-Pocket-Digital-Ph-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Test/371677746798?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39801&meid=cf5cda93f2f74961b01f3c8d231e20fa&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=262605780143*


Can't use the PH liquids without it as you can't test the water.
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-Pocket-Digital-Ph-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Test/371677746798?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D39801%26meid%3Dcf5cda93f2f74961b01f3c8d231e20fa%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262605780143*
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-Pocket-Digital-Ph-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Test/371677746798?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D39801%26meid%3Dcf5cda93f2f74961b01f3c8d231e20fa%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262605780143*
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-Pocket-Digital-Ph-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Pool-Water-Test/371677746798?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D39801%26meid%3Dcf5cda93f2f74961b01f3c8d231e20fa%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262605780143*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd actually thought mag def at first 2 maybe even a foliar it ifnur soils 2 wet...never figured out how ppl can get mag def in veg till I read on there n no ph pen..he's probably got some lockout going on if u fed 2 hot I'd suggest foliar the mag..I use canna mono Mag back from when I'd a mag slag dbxl actually



PH needs to be bang on from the beginning otherwise Mag defs show up fast.

Purple rhubarb stems are the magic indicator of low PH, if your stems are purple or rhubarb striped then your PH is way too low.

Mag defs can still show up in veg even if your PH is bang on as Ganja is a Mag whore, she loves it and needs quite a bit..


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You'll need a pen too, fucking expensive from a grow shop mind, they're about £40.
> 
> Cheap on Ebay though, £5 ish (click the link).........
> 
> ...


Just ordered one and think iv fucked up this time last two was ok well with cfls


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Ye there purple fucking hell well pissed of with my self man ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Its definitely down to him not ping that like serious nutes burn n mad def bet calmag follows soon...I'd get in the van right now n find a 24 hour pharmacy and ask for a quarter pound of ...I'm not keeping up everything I say yorkie gets there b4 me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

I usually foliar feed it a bit before flop then feed it every other feed or when needed...every grow I've not used calmag shits gone wank by week 4.
I've upped my silicone to 1ml to see how it goes cuz I've some viny slags I've propperly ties down some wven snapped but duct tape sorts all problems so I get em a bit shot n nice dose of veg n cannazym oh n some seaweed..they love that shit so much i foliar feed em but I have a bad habbit of shaking the bottle so when I do I've to wait for it to settle with all those particles dancing about...every.damn.time!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3818356 That's my shepherds pie for today's dinner. I don't know which end to serve from. Balls or helmet.
> Well technically it is a cottage pie as it's made with minced steak not lamb.


Ur poor missus


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Are u taking to me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur poor missus


You should see what she's getting for pudding. 
I do stodgy food on a Sunday so she gets tired and goes to bed early. 
Then I can get the canoe out. It's becoming my regular habit on a Sunday now lol
It helps to get my body clock back in the right place for working nights too. 
I think I'll give that black domino a try tonight. 
I've ordered some red Levi's from partyflocknl that should be here next week sometime


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Did that other thing land yet?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Are u taking to me lol


Once u get a ph pen n cop on I will


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I do stodgy food on a Sunday so she gets tired and goes to bed early.
> Then I can get the canoe out.


Fucking genius!................


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

What ya on man


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Once u get a ph pen n cop on I will


Ha ha iv ordered one dude nowt I can do right I'm not in town


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ah right well I'm bk from the van tomoz I'll pick some up


Baking soda and some lemmon juice will do until then.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Still ph pen tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Err you'll be grand.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Ha ha I'm home tomoz can sort them then don't help that there not at mine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Baking soda and some lemon juice will do until then.


No.

Baking soda (Sodium Bicarbonate) is a weak base so you need quite a bit of it to raise PH.
And too much Sodium fucks with Calcium, which in turn fucks with Nitrogen.

Lemon juice (Citric Acid) is also weak but will work but again, if you use a fair bit. It won't hold the PH stable for very long either.

Neither is to be advised.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Well can't do jack till a can get to them


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ha ha iv ordered one dude nowt I can do right I'm not in town



While you're there order yourself a bottle of Canna Mono Calcium because that will go with the tub of Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulphate) from Boots to be your Cal/Mag supplimentation (make sure you choose Calcium)........

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANNA-MONO-1LTR-/162187842130?var=&hash=item25c3261252:m:mLJP6S5o9Ve-6-BlEfQlBMg*

You won't need any Calcium in the feed just yet but you will before long.

That litre bottle will last ages, several decent sized grows.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Cheap at £10 is that Calcium.

Fucking local charges me £14 the cunt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well can't do jack till a can get to them


Don't worry about it, they're under a CFL, they don't grow fast enough to cause headache under a CFL.

They're not going anywhere and it is what it is.


It's when you're rocking a 600w at least and they drink litres daily that you have to be on the ball.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Did that other thing land yet?


No not yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

Soil not quite as much mind, it has the capillary action of a fucking brick.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> No not yet.



As he got you on the fucking xanax or what Osc?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

Not quite yet lol he's trying though. 
I can't really mess with too many benzos because of my job. I just use them as an off switch. 
One xanax flattens me in half an hour because I have zero tolerance to them. 
I don't know how people manage to function when they're having them for breakfast lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

The stodgy dinner worked. 
Now where did I put my oars?

I did stew and really big heavy suet dumplings last week and they worked a treat lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

That's the ph metre I had for years. I calibrate it very regularly and it's been great. I can't recall how long I've had it but it's definitely more than three years. If you look after them and don't let it dry out there's no reason it shouldn't last a few more years.
It's hardly ever been wrong when I've put it in the calibration fluid but I calibrate it anyway. I've never put new batteries in it either which thinking about it now I probably should.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 30, 2016)

Fucking hell me head is mashed now fucking hell need to learn more but the brain ain't takin it at min FOR FUCK SAKE ha peace out. BED


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah u really want to learn properly.I'd read a yr b4 I put the money in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> As he got you on the fucking xanax or what Osc?


With his job the be handy to regulate the ol body clock lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2016)

I can't be drowsy at work though. So I try not to do too many vals. 

It's Sunday and I'm in the downstairs bog having a spliff with an orange owl in me and just done half of a silver bar. 
I'm gonna leave it at that though. 
I haven't come up on the half a bar yet so my plans could change lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Dude the xanax have a short half life thw blues is like 7+ xanax are out as soon as they're in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

I am a little fuzzy from lazy night though but I did mix a good few xanax with 4 blues.chill morning so 2 xanax and maybe a little read layer till me coffee! kicks in then me workout woot woot


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

I think I'm gonna do some bits in the garage today so I can get my weights in.

Got a brand new Olympic bar and about 120Kg of weight been sat doing nothing since September.


I've got some proper tackle for my dead-lift platform now mind.

There's a big gym that's been having a refurbishment attached to the casino the Mrs works at, they've had 100's of pieces of used professional rubber flooring stacked up outside on pallets for months, they're about a metre square each.

The Mrs nicked a few at like 5:00 in the morning the other week.
Slung em in the back of the car with help from one of the complex security guards that I've known for over 10 years, then he went and deleted the CCTV footage of em doing it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh and some laminate flooring she got too, there might be enough to do my kitchen yet but I've not properly checked the amount.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Proper heavy duty rubber it is, just like the stuff that they use on kids playgrounds under the swings......

 
 

About an inch thick they are and I've got about 8 square metres worth.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

And the laminate looks to be enough for the kitchen, I'll find out when I try and fit it.....


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Proper heavy duty rubber it is, just like the stuff that they use on kids playgrounds under the swings......
> 
> View attachment 3818939
> View attachment 3818940
> ...


That's probably the same material that's used for running courses. Its called tartan here. Maybe not the exact same structure but expensive as hell.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Ebay it


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the laminate looks to be enough for the kitchen, I'll find out when I try and fit it.....
> 
> View attachment 3818943


I'm also working on the kitchen. Doing the paint job today after fixing all the shit that happened in the past days. Had a bunch of plaster comming off with the tiles. Laying the floors tomorrow. The kitchen comes on Wednesday so I'm on a quite tight schedule


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 31, 2016)

Conservatory plants finished 2 wk ago,the best being a Afternoon delight plant by reserva privada.(i think)
tangie x banana x shrom
1 regular also 1 reg tangie in soil got around 5 oz wicked smoke,tastes unreal,i wont b using conservatory again too dodgy,i got caught out by postie and folk walkin round backs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> expensive as hell.





theslipperbandit said:


> Ebay it


Goes for about £30-£40 a piece in used condition when I was looking at some a few months ago on ebay.

The stuff I saw was originally underlay for an artificial grass football pitch.


This stuff is thicker/stronger though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> I'm also working on the kitchen. Doing the paint job today after fixing all the shit that happened in the past days. Had a bunch of plaster comming off with the tiles. Laying the floors tomorrow. The kitchen comes on Wednesday so I'm on a quite tight schedule View attachment 3818977 View attachment 3818978 View attachment 3818979 View attachment 3818980



Kin'ell, you've a job on there lad.


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell, you've a job on there lad.


Just to make shite funnier, I'm a computer technician


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Just found that same flooring online.

Made by a company called Poly Max.

It's 'Poly Max Tough' and in terracotta colour it's £38.50 a piece.

So I've got about £300 worth.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 31, 2016)

Saerimmner said:


> qqx livers #1
> 
> View attachment 3018813 View attachment 3018814 View attachment 3018815


How many weeks did your qq x livers go ? I got 2 in week 3 atm and barley showing sex, kinda getting weird as they are both healthy beasts. Ive got 3 plants from clones in same tent and looking fine.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> I got 2 in week atm and barley showing sex,


You determine plant sex while they're in veg mate, it's bang obvious which is which.....

 



I can tell at about 2 weeks old from seed depending how fast they grow.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Just to make shite funnier, I'm a computer technician


Hahahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Just found that same flooring online.
> 
> Made by a company called Poly Max.
> 
> ...


Ebay mother fucker!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Just to make shite funnier, I'm a computer technician


How'd u talk the missus into letting u butcher her house?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Man after a workout a bit fat joint n a few xanax n some oooooold school reggae on is bliss man


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> How'd u talk the missus into letting u butcher her house?


Didn't have to. She knows I can build a house from scratch all by me self, which I have done before several times or at least I helped, so there was no discussion about it.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 31, 2016)

.


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You determine plant sex while they're in veg mate, it's bang obvious which is which.....
> 
> View attachment 3819043
> 
> ...


All im saying is i have 2 thats been getting 12/12 light for nearly 3 weeks and they'r barley showing that much


were tiny when i flipped and never really bothered to look i was just filling space and hoping for 1 Fem.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2016)

^^^^^ I see your into chicken & mushroom pot noodle ....mmmmmmmmm, I remove the sweet corn though, kills me that stuff !


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fuck it, let's get this shit done


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ebay mother fucker!


You wanna lay off those xanax if you can't pay attention mate. 


Read back dude.............new olympic bar............120Kg of new weights.

Why the fuck would I want to sell it when I'm gonna use it for my own gym space? 

Yeah sure, get rid of it and I'm back to square one with a concrete floor in the garage, seems legit that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm on about the flooring. the gym gear was a steal ask mates aswell so many ppl quit so second hand don't mean shit 5 kg is 5kg lol


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm on about the flooring. the gym gear was a steal ask mates aswell so many ppl quit so second hand don't mean shit 5 kg is 5kg lol



Geez man! You're gonna wrack yourself if you keep loosing the rail. Lay off that crap.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You determine plant sex while they're in veg mate, it's bang obvious which is which.....
> 
> View attachment 3819043
> 
> ...


I'd say 2 weeks old from seed would be the quickest sexed plants in history. 

Here's some of the chopped Engineers Dream.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

But did he not get the gym gear and padded flooring with laminate flooring worth 300 quid so why not hold onto the weights n padded flooring n sling the laminate flooring 300 bucks is bucks bruv


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

DST said:


> I'd say 2 weeks old from seed would be the quickest sexed plants in history.
> 
> Here's some of the chopped Engineers Dream.
> View attachment 3819287


Stunning


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2016)

He said padded flooring is 300 ya knumskull.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm on about the flooring. the gym gear was a steal ask mates aswell so many ppl quit so second hand don't mean shit 5 kg is 5kg lol



Yeah I'm on about the flooring too, I'm gonna use it myself.

The gym gear is all olympic and rubber covered steal, yes there's second hand olympic weights on ebay but it's all miles away and pickup only, not to mention scruffy condition and solid cast iron plates, I looked for months before I spent any money.

I'm a bargain demon me, I got brand new professional weights that are rubber covered steal (and delivered) for cheaper than what I could have got the same weight in cast iron for second hand.

I've got all matching TriGrip weights so you can move em around with one hand.

I paid less than £1 per Kg and for rubber covered steal TriGrip that's fucking cheap, I wanted bumper plates that are rubber all the way through the same as what they use in competition but even cheap asian knockoffs aint actually cheap.


And the Evinco barbell that's rated for 350Kg was only £50 delivered.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> But did he not get the gym gear and padded flooring with laminate flooring worth 300 quid so why not hold onto the weights n padded flooring n sling the laminate flooring 300 bucks is bucks bruv



No mate you misunderstand.

The rubber matting is worth about £300 on it's own if I bought it brand new, the Mrs stole it from outside a Gym.

The laminate flooring was also stolen from outside the same gym, there's about enough to do my kitchen with.

The olympic weights and bar I bought all brand new a few months ago.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Aah my apologies


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

From now on second hand weights only you'll save a ton


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah maybe more xanax n a spliff will whom my skills of comprehension


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> From now on second hand weights only you'll save a ton


Is that like a 1000kg he'll save?


----------



## Toaster79 (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> But did he not get the gym gear and padded flooring with laminate flooring worth 300 quid so why not hold onto the weights n padded flooring n sling the laminate flooring 300 bucks is bucks bruv


Laminate is for the fucking kitchen


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah maybe more xanax n a spliff will whom my skills of comprehension


Hopefully help your spelling too, tehe.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Like I said, I've got brand new rubber covered steal TriGrip weights for less than £1 per Kg.

You can't get second hand weights of that quality for that price anywhere mate, seriously.

You'll be hard pushed to find em new for that price, I looked for months, I got the cheapest anywhere except buying direct from the factory in Thailand. lol

Second hand olympic weights are usually all cast iron (which goes rusty) and solid plates, no TriGrip and not rubber covered.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

DST said:


> I'd say 2 weeks old from seed would be the quickest sexed plants in history.


When I've got em under a 600 mind.

And that's the quickest, usually by 3-4 weeks, by about 4 weeks pretty much every time regardless.

I've got an eye for it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

With the fireworks the dog won't leave my site, into the grow room n all he's petrified


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> With the fireworks the dog won't leave my site, into the grow room n all he's petrified


Fucking pussy.

My cat loves fireworks, we stand outside together and watch em.

I hold her up so she can see em coming from town over the fence. lol


Proper intrigued she is.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh the cats love it but these are propper ones all the pikes are setting off at houses lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm wrong, looking back at my Ebay history I paid well more than £1 per Kg.
(I must have been thinking the old normal sized ones)

But I still got the cheapest around at the prices I paid though.

Well.....hexagonal plates were slightly cheaper but hexagonal plates don't roll so you can't get into a good position very easily before a lift.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Hopefully help your spelling too, tehe.


Jog on u cowboy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

So this is what I'm working with.

4 x 20Kg plates were £159.....



2 x 10Kg plates £39.
4 x 5Kg plates £33.99.
4 x 1.25Kg plates £13.99......




Evinco stainless steal, ball bearing barbell (the ends spin) £49.95......



(I'd love a proper Ivanko bar but I can't afford £800-£1000) 


And a pair of Chinese knock off Lock-Jaw collars for £7.49......



Real Lock-Jaw collars are £50 a pair, fuck that.


Everything delivered free.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

NICE variation in weights keep going to failure as u drop weight kicks ass


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

That variation is the bare minimum needed tbh.

If man can't dead-lift 80Kg then he's a poof, I can row 80Kg for 10 easy and I'm a slim 10.5st (ish) at 5.10-5.11 with injuries.
I was rowing 60Kg for reps before I stopped a few months back.

Don't really need more than 2 x 10Kg plates cos I can just chuck a few 5's on, which were cheaper. lol

I'll need another couple of 20's after a few months of being back into it though, I'll be dead-lifting 100+ Kg for reps before long.



I train High Intensity like Dorian Yates, near on identical protocol with a few changes in exercises cos of injuries or lack of certain equipment.

Dorian is the man, he's still in awesome shape at 54.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

A couple of years old this photo but still.......

 

I think it's from 2012 so he'll be 50 there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Just warm up n don't over do it 1hr max 
Start small n then progress once you've ur posture in check then u progress like for chest I do 30 slow push up to warm up straight into 3o flys with like 10 kg then straight into 20 pushup or till failure then I so 20 20 30 10 10 10 then up the weight by 1kg n push ups till failure then for minor pecks u lay low flat of your back like with the other execercises(shoulders back ,abs flexed ,n back on the floor -pelvic thrusts are great for helping the lumbar n eventually u can add more weight which would if u do attempt powerlifting .
up n down.all my reps are 3 seconds up n 3 seconds down always squeezing like if a mammoth of a shit then if you've any energy left do a few pushup..ur muscles will actually twitch after this but I can't stress how important on the negatives are it's like cheating ur exercise,u life the weigh slowly n lower it just as slowly that maxamizing the shit out ur workout


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

U gonna try steroids? price if don't right but harmless if done correctly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Fuck u lactic acid


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U gonna try steroids? price if don't right but harmless if done correctly



I'll be bang on the juice mate.

I've done gear before about 10 years back but I'm older and wiser now.

The knowledge I have these days simply blows away what I knew back then.

I was a member of a private forum ran by the guy who was supplying most of the MLB players with peptides, until it came on top a couple of months ago and he shut the site down.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Ah so ur gonna be massive look into that gear for hairless it helps


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah so ur gonna be massive look into that gear for hairless it helps


I don't know about massive just yet but yeah I'll be hard and lean after a while at least.

I don't want to be huge but as quality as I can get.
And I know how to get there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

I've not got the genetics for hairloss, I'm quite lucky there.


I'll have to look out for my tiny bit gyno under the left nipple from years back though.

When you run legit pharma grade Test, Deca, Nap 50 and Dbol then just as it starts to tickle come clean off cold turkey like a dick.

........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not got the genetics for hairloss, I'm quite lucky there.
> 
> 
> I'll have to look out for my tiny bit gyno under the left nipple from years back though.
> ...


All u need is test to start out like 50mg a week n clonid stops the gyno u shout look into pcs post cycle treatment...they make sure ur balls n all work again dbxl is just water weight straight up test n be amazed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

The pcts also help with the downer but if u have to take something to start I'd go anavar it's an oral but once ur fit n real up on it you'll get gains fast n when the test kicks in ur a beast..u doing a ten week cycle?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

Ur starting like all you'll need is test n a good pct cycle to come off with most ur gains n faster recovery not to mention no gyno thank u clomid which I think can be bought legally in powder forum


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> All u need is test to start out like 50mg a week


50mg of Test a week aint gonna do shit to anybody mate, you produce more than that naturally.

A Hormone Replacement Therapy dose for guys over 50 years old is about 120-150mg a week.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

I meant 500mg auto correct


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm sure you've done ur research into pcts and all that so u known what u want just read alot of morons going mad cycles in their early 20s and I always read the same response.first cycle test so u know how u handle it then add bits of others n ehat not but stay away from HGH


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't do bodybuilding forums mate, they're full of shit apart from PCT protocols.

The only BB forum I did was that special one and that was Peptide and science specific, and on the cutting edge, straight out of research papers. Not really a BB site tbh.
Full of Dr's and Pro's and the Life Extension lot.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Test is shite, too much water retention and a round puffy look.

The more test you do the worse you look, it's old news.

The new things to replace Test and steroids in general are called SARMS (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) but they're brand new and still in human trials but they can be sourced from RC places, all the benefits of steroids but without the side effects, or less/more manageable sides. (look into them, you'll be well interested)


Nothing wrong with HGH if it's legit, most isn't though.
Real HGH is very very hard to get hold of cos there's only like 3 legitimate reasons for prescribing it.
Generic Chinese HGH has been proven to be mostly HCG cos it looks the same in a bottle and folk don't think to test their IGF levels straight after doing a shot to make sure.

Peptides are now the thing to do instead of synthetic HGH, dirt cheap and they stimulate your natural HGH release in pulses like it does naturally.
Unlike synthetic HGH which just gives a massive bleed effect.

HGH is the shit but it needs to used over long periods of time to get the big benefits ie: new muscle cells and then maturation.
Short term HGH will just give you a better overall well being, improved sleep, anti aging effects and some fat loss after a while.

HGH Peptides give better results than high doses of legit pharma HGH and for like £30 a month.
They're cheap as fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Trenbolone, HGH Peptides and minimal Test just above HRT doses (200-250mg or so).

Good to go.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 31, 2016)

What wud they do to a fat lad lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What wud they do to a fat lad lol



HGH Burns fat while you're sat on your arse.


But to anybody who is fat I have just one thing to say............stop eating carbs.

Don't eat carbs, can't get fat, simple.

Carbs are fucking evil, cheap and tasty yes but you pay the price.

A high protein, high fat, low carb diet for the win.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Eating carbs releases Insulin.

Insulin stores fat.


That's it.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol I was just asking wudnt no where to get out like that lol


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Eating carbs releases Insulin.
> 
> Insulin stores fat.
> 
> ...


This is true. I'm not a body builder but I'm a type 1 diabetic and my mate was heavy into training and he used to take some of my insulin. Would this be for gains ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Lol I was just asking wudnt no where to get out like that lol


You don't need to fuck with chemicals to burn fat mate seriously.

Just eat minimal carbs, like no more than 50g per day.
And up your Protein and Fat consumption.

Excess carbs make you fat, it really is as simple as that.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> my mate was heavy into training and he used to take some of my insulin. Would this be for gains ??


Yes.

Insulin is a very strange hormone.

It does 2 jobs in the human body.

#1) It shuttles nutrients into the system extremely efficiently (Insulin is the most anabolic hormone on the planet).
#2) It stores body fat.

The key to the 2 jobs it does is the amount that is present.

A little insulin and your system will suck up as many nutrients as you can give it.

Too much Insulin and it starts to store fat.


So some body builders take a small shot of fast acting Insulin (Humalog) after a workout and then go eat, the insulin will then suck all those nutrients straight into the body more efficiently than without any.

And we're talking a very small amount of insulin is needed to do this.
Too much to a non diabetic and that's it, game over, you're dead.

Slin is the dark side of bodybuilding.
That's where all the big monsters with huge distended guts are coming from.
A mixture of massive amounts of HGH and lots of Insulin.

Insulin stores visceral fat (the fat round the vital organs, their natural protection) if used to excess, causing that huge pregnant look that has taken over BB'ing since the 90's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 31, 2016)

It's fucking disgusting.......


----------



## Biffothebear (Oct 31, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.
> 
> Insulin is a very strange hormone.
> 
> ...


Looking at them pictures it looks dangerous if anything. I'm not on humalog I'm on novorapid so it makes sense b cause on my two part regime that's the fast acting one.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah ur supposed to start ultra low n never pass a certain point thing it 4mg or .4mg


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 1, 2016)

What's the latest? What have I missed? Glad Summer is done as it's time to get back to work. Is everyone about still?

I've become increasingly interested in extractions recently and have been playing with BHO a lot. Got people chucking me half boxes of popcorn etc to be run, for a cut, but of course. 

Just  Chemdawg x grandaddy purple. Smells banging, hard nugs and full of trichs.
Got Chicle on the go coz Julian (boss) gave me loads of seeds. Bubblegum x Underdawg OG. They are fast! 

Pic below is of a popcorn bud run. I had to clean it up first of all the sticks. I'm wearing gloves next time. Was bone dry.


----------



## makka (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes.
> 
> Insulin is a very strange hormone.
> 
> ...


I knew a fellow who was using someone else's insulin everyday for about 3 month solid, needless to say he fucked now with one of them big ass bellys and he's skin looks all f ucked cause of all the excess weight


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

Biffothebear said:


> Looking at them pictures it looks dangerous if anything. I'm not on humalog I'm on novorapid so it makes sense b cause on my two part regime that's the fast acting one.


It goes away after you stop I think but yeah, bodybuilders of that size are usually far from healthy.

Ronnie Coleman is fucked these days.

12 surgeries in the last few years, dude can hardly walk.

He's got metal rods and shit in his back just to hold him together.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Pic below is of a popcorn bud run.


The pic is of your sticky fingers not a popcorn bud run of BHO.

Where's the pic of your BHO?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The pic is of your sticky fingers not a popcorn bud run of BHO.
> 
> Where's the pic of your BHO?


I'll show you in a bit. May even PM you a video.. I'm out walking the dog now... haven't got the BHO from the pictured run yet. I'll show you the last one..


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

makka said:


> I knew a fellow who was using someone else's insulin everyday for about 3 month solid, needless to say he fucked now with one of them big ass bellys and he's skin looks all f ucked cause of all the excess weight


A lot of folk like that quite clearly have body dysmorphia issues.


Check this guy out, he goes by the name of 'Big Lenny' he's a complete idiot of a nobody, can find him on YouTube in the gym.

Absolutely terrible physique with a big fat fucking slin gut......


 
 



He's a fucking loon, the guy constantly twitches ffs, he's off his nut with some serious issues.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> haven't got the BHO from the pictured run yet..


...........


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah ur supposed to start ultra low n never pass a certain point thing it 4mg or .4mg


How long have you been eating xanax for slipp??
Its just i been on them 6 month on/off but if i take em everyday even 1 a day my tolerance goes right up.
ill eat maybe 3 for a few days and enjoy it but then have to leave off em a week to get a buzz back on or switch to valium but theres loads of killer fakes up here.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 1, 2016)

1 st grow under my new leds 600watt.there auto mazar only auto ive had that gets u stoned.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> 1 st grow under my new leds 600watt.there auto mazar only auto ive had that gets u stoned


I've had some 'Think Different' that does the job but it has to be grown half right.

Nice smell to it.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had some 'Think Different' that does the job but it has to be grown half right.
> 
> Nice smell to it.


Yea ive done think diff aswell,wasnt bad but my pal done it he fuked it right up was like smoking straw.
the auto mazar does hold up well,to the photo, i had to tell my pals it was auto.last time they couldnt tell.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A lot of folk like that quite clearly have body dysmorphia issues.
> 
> 
> Check this guy out, he goes by the name of 'Big Lenny' he's a complete idiot of a nobody, can find him on YouTube in the gym.
> ...


He looks like half of the daft cunts up this way,plastic roid boys,they must wait outside school gates to sell em to fukin 15 yr old kids with a complex think its biggest killer in n.w,heart attacks off roids,ive been to many a funeral were lads younger than me died in there sleep, if you go for a pint round here theres always a few of the pricks picking on young uns.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll show you in a bit. May even PM you a video.. I'm out walking the dog now... haven't got the BHO from the pictured run yet. I'll show you the last one..


You can send me a vid if u want to, but not like the last one with a horse & that huge push me pull me you had


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 1, 2016)

Ran 300g critical 2.0 and got 10% back. This is the last of it. It was in the vac oven for a week.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> How long have you been eating xanax for slipp??
> Its just i been on them 6 month on/off but if i take em everyday even 1 a day my tolerance goes right up.
> ill eat maybe 3 for a few days and enjoy it but then have to leave off em a week to get a buzz back on or switch to valium but theres loads of killer fakes up here.


Whenever I buy bulk then I take a break n start over atm about 10+ a day n maybe a few blues .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2016)

It's a cunt farming full time , especially with a Mrs in tow, there happy when your pushing wads in there hand every few month , but inbetween ,your a lazy idle twat ! Knew I should have stayed single


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

Yorkie , u ran the gg4 didn't you? just wondering how much canna mono Mag they can handle or is calmag the the better option But I've not seen any cal hunger just maybe mag def a little but it's probably water burn from foliar feeding as the veins seem grand


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 1, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^ I see your into chicken & mushroom pot noodle ....mmmmmmmmm, I remove the sweet corn though, kills me that stuff !


Make for nice pots they king size ones


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

Decarbed to fuck and knackered then after a week in a vacuume oven.

And puts BHO on a piece of plain paper?

Some noob shit that.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 1, 2016)

DST said:


> I'd say 2 weeks old from seed would be the quickest sexed plants in history.
> 
> Indeed..
> 
> Thats a lovley E.D mucker,I done the Jakes Dreams a while back but my mate pulled it early ffs


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Decarbed to fuck and knackered then after a week in a vacuume oven.
> 
> And puts BHO on a piece of plain paper?
> 
> Some noob shit that.


I think you will find that is PTFE sheeting.


@greenjambo 


Cheers gadge. Looming forward to having a chuff on it.

Here's the gg4 I just chopped....well, still got another day shift to clear the rest. Looks top. First run I done was 1 plant and hadn't quite found the stirrups on that grow.

Still got 1 and a 1/2 plants left. All with nice fat colas.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> think its biggest killer in n.w,heart attacks off roids,ive been to many a funeral were lads younger than me died in there sleep.


Stupid fucking idiots who have a shit diet and bang loads of gear in without training properly, then go binge drinking at the weekend while shoveling pub food up their nose.

They're the ones who have heart attacks at a young age.

You're right, they're plastic people.
Dumb fucks who don't have an ounce of common sense between them.



Steroids don't directly cause heart attacks or kill people, it's steroid abuse along with other factors that kill people.

Just like cannabis doesn't cause Schizophrenia and video games don't cause Epilepsy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

DST said:


> I think you will find that is PTFE sheeting.


It doesn't look like it.

It looks like plain old printer paper to me mate.
I can see the pulp fibers on my 40" TV and it sure creases like paper.

Just like this......


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Stupid fucking idiots who have a shit diet and bang loads of gear in without training properly, then go binge drinking at the weekend while shoveling pub food up their nose.
> 
> They're the ones who have heart attacks at a young age.
> 
> ...


Yea there all full of coke,any uppers they can get there hands on to train on and as you say they dont diet or train properly its a major problem up cumbria.
Theres loads of my mates on shit i cant even pronounce.
My friends done£ 20,000-30'00 on allsorts of roids, hgh etc. and if he misses a good 2 week without them he goes back to my size but with a big fukin daft chin.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> My friends done £20,000-30'00 on allsorts of roids, hgh etc. and if he misses a good 2 week without them he goes back to my size but with a big fukin daft chin.




What a muppet!

£20,00 - £30,000 should change a physique permanently.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 1, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Yea there all full of coke,any uppers they can get there hands on to train on and as you say they dont diet or train properly its a major problem up cumbria.
> Theres loads of my mates on shit i cant even pronounce.
> My friends done£ 20,000-30'00 on allsorts of roids, hgh etc. and if he misses a good 2 week without them he goes back to my size but with a big fukin daft chin.



What's the point of doing it if it's all gone after 2 days break?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yorkie , u ran the gg4 didn't you? just wondering how much canna mono Mag they can handle or is calmag the the better option But I've not seen any cal hunger just maybe mag def a little but it's probably water burn from foliar feeding as the veins seem grand


No not yet mate, the fairy brought me a nice fat one last week so it's in veg for a mother.

Separate Calcium and Magnesium is the best as symptoms show up at different times.
Magnesium usually first.

I do use Canna Mono Magnesium but I use Epsom Salts too so it depends..

Epsom Salts are good because the ratio of Magnesium to Sulphur is about spot on.
I drop the Epsom salts and use Mono Calcium when I use Potassium Sulphate in flower otherwise I would run the risk of too much Sulphur then.

Horses for courses.


Can usually use quite a bit of Mono Magnesium as it's only a 7% solution off the top of my head.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

Wouldn't a foliar feed of the mag suffice? mind you im more n more swaying towards the plants still being saturated when the lights went on...I can see a few wet drops still and it's mostly top foliage expressing the burn but on different strains...ranted earlier so deleted it 


4 edits lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> What's the point of doing it if it's all gone after 2 days break?



It's the illusion of being bigger in his head that does it but he obviously isn't putting on muscle mass.

It's all just water retention from too much Testosterone and possibly a17 tablets thrown on top.



A proper Post Cycle Therapy regime would help keep most of the real muscle that would be gained from actually knowing what drugs to use for what reasons and eating/training properly.

If I had a quid for every fat or water bloated lad who thought they were 'big'.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's the illusion of being bigger in his head that does it but he obviously isn't putting on muscle mass.
> 
> It's all just water retention from too much Testosterone and possibly a17 tablets thrown on top.
> 
> ...


It's like this site every1 with an account is an expert


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Here's the gg4 I just chopped....well, still got another day shift to clear the rest. Looks top. First run I done was 1 plant and hadn't quite found the stirrups on that grow.
> View attachment 3820214
> Still got 1 and a 1/2 plants left. All with nice fat colas.
> View attachment 3820215


How long did you let that GG#4 go D'?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wouldn't a foliar feed of the mag suffice? mind you im more n more swaying towards the plants still being saturated when the lights went on...I can see a few wet drops still and it's mostly top foliage expressing the burn but on different strains.l



Throw a decent picture of your leaves up so I can see what we're talking about.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

If I don't get back to you before long I've gone to bed but I'll defo come back to it in the morning.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

Actually I am going to bed, I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 1, 2016)

Laters peeps.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2016)

Why so early to bed Yorkie ?


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How long did you let that GG#4 go D'?


9 weeks and 2 days in 12/12.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

I fell asleep myself yorkie. ..ill throw a pic up layer but this was taken yesterday.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2016)

I zoomed in on one of those pics n think I found one I was on about


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2016)

@greenjambo 


Cheers gadge. Looming forward to having a chuff on it.

Here's the gg4 I just chopped....well, still got another day shift to clear the rest. Looks top. First run I done was 1 plant and hadn't quite found the stirrups on that grow.

Did the glue take alot of supporting? Got toget some canes today !! FAT colas sund good  This is my first run with it also, ive smoke a little a couple times but nothings better than your own, the satisfaction.


----------



## makka (Nov 2, 2016)

Lemons crystals coming in nicely this round few week yet tho 

 

The gg4 is fast grower! Had to super crop 3 times compared to cheese next to it and the bitch is still standing higher by the next day


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whenever I buy bulk then I take a break n start over atm about 10+ a day n maybe a few blues .


Ill have to have a week off then slipp,most ive ever taken was 7 over a few hours,it were awesome i couldnt lift my head up but cant do that all time.
Im on the valium off doc.also but i think 10 of them xanax seems a bit much how do u function.lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2016)

MG email


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I zoomed in on one of those pics n think I found one I was on about View attachment 3820682


Wind burn u fukin noob


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 2, 2016)

@zeddd 
How was your weekend?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> @zeddd
> How was your weekend?


I was tripping from fri night for 8 hours, sat lunch was mescaline followed by another night on the medicine, lots of very crazy shit but amazing, I'm going back for more in a few weeks, thanks for asking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2016)

see any of that god fella then zedd or was it aliens and tasting colours?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Wind burn u fukin noob


Lol suppose I do rotate em n that end may of gotten a tad burned.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Ill have to have a week off then slipp,most ive ever taken was 7 over a few hours,it were awesome i couldnt lift my head up but cant do that all time.
> Im on the valium off doc.also but i think 10 of them xanax seems a bit much how do u function.lol


I'm on seroquel n zoloft as they're tight cunts with benzos here so ive to get em meself


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

Went to buy coins there made a mistake went back n they'd dropped from 706e to 678e or something low like that happy days lads lol price went back up after when I checked again lol got bless non centralised currency


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

I also use em throughout the day 2 in the morning few coffees then me workout then 3 then town n shit n munch maybe one or 2 a few hours later then the last few at night...sometimes I take 5+ n valium n that fucks me up propper like woooooiw great mix of benzos...they actually make me more productive the seroquel knocks u out n zoloft makes u tired 2 but they don't give that benzo buzz to get the get up and go attitude..like I'll pop 3 and cycle to me mates gardening plot n do a bit of work on his land just adding to the compost n turning her...cleaning the poll tunnels tomorrow...fuckers are massive but it's all legit organic gardening with a massive variety of fruit n veg n a few flowers purdyness.
Also clipped a load off a massive grape veined n he's still a few tomatoes n peppers struggling on even with the filth covering the tunnel...any non toxic tips for cleaning it hes very anti chemicals (yes I've had the talk but he's old school but super mart fucker 2.gint doesn't even add lime or anything to his land...he uses the land to feed the land propper cool stuff I've learned like nettles soaked in waters a great feed


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> Did the glue take alot of supporting? Got toget some canes today !! FAT colas sund good  This is my first run with it also, ive smoke a little a couple times but nothings better than your own, the satisfaction.


It was in my vertical cab so everything in there is tied back.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

Just got my order in for the xanax n thought I'd treat myself to 4 boxes of hulks diaz. already 5 orders booked for tomorrow so I should have the grade for the cobx4 in 2 weeks or less


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> see any of that god fella then zedd or was it aliens and tasting colours?


Don't believe in some beardy cunt sitting on a throne but I did see a condor made out of strings of light and I did puke a lot, also found out some shit about you chaps...


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

^^^^^^^ go on


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh ok , Baz is a diamond so is don but he is sad, yorki is well liked by gnomes they piss themselves at his antics and the slipper needs to pm me if he's interested or maybe he's a disbeliever who knows, in a nutshell,


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm glad you got away for a while mate, & you're bang on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2016)

nailed it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Oh ok , Baz is a diamond so is don but he is sad, yorki is well liked by gnomes they piss themselves at his antics and the slipper needs to pm me if he's interested or maybe he's a disbeliever who knows, in a nutshell,


Sounds ominous for Lax.


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 2, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Laters peeps.


Hey man i saw your pic with the massive buds...impressive as hell. I noticed on that plant that the petioles are very purple. Could you tell me if that is a strain known for purple or if you normally get purple petioles? 

Thank you. Amazing bud pics!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Sounds ominous for Lax.


Sounds optimistic


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2016)

First cup of the day...now that's why u french press n buy quality beans


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2016)

Thought marajuana was supposed to ward off colds ??? I'm drowning in snot !!!!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2016)

Marijuanas give you HIV, and re relax it was very specific information that I cant share, no pm yet, lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Hey man i saw your pic with the massive buds...impressive as hell. I noticed on that plant that the petioles are very purple. Could you tell me if that is a strain known for purple or if you normally get purple petioles?
> 
> Thank you. Amazing bud pics!


It's the gnomes mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2016)

FML another relationship down the swanny. I dunno how i fucking do it. oh wait it's because I'm a fucking divvy.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 3, 2016)

How's everyone and wheres Yorkie been at.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> How's everyone and wheres Yorkie been at.


Everyone's a cunt & Yorkie's chatting to gnomes !


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 3, 2016)

Sound as lol and has he lost the plot


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2016)

He never had one to lose .


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 3, 2016)

Fuck coffee


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 3, 2016)

Gonna be of ya tits man lol fly high my friend


----------



## zeddd (Nov 3, 2016)

He was working on a mushroom extraction how did it go, mashies are tricky to grow due to contamination of the substrate, took a fukin age yo get it rite


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> FML another relationship down the swanny. I dunno how i fucking do it. oh wait it's because I'm a fucking divvy.


Nah blook u need a bird that's responsible but not 2 responsible like one that'll some pot the odd time but keeps u in check...a straight n narrow bird would help u mate but I'd say that last lass was a rebound bitta tang


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Fuck coffeeView attachment 3821608 View attachment 3821608


Pfft that ain't shit man I've a k pack coming n 4 boxes of teva 10mg n I've also zopiclone n some crescent vals left to compare...I've 2 xanax every morning then coffee then workout.can't workout on diazapam though..relaxes the muscles waaaaay 2 much


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft that ain't shit man I've a k pack coming n 4 boxes of teva 10mg n I've also zopiclone n some crescent vals left to compare...I've 2 xanax every morning then coffee then workout.can't workout on diazapam though..relaxes the muscles waaaaay 2 much


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


U could see she wasn't gonna make it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah blook u need a bird that's responsible but not 2 responsible like one that'll some pot the odd time but keeps u in check...a straight n narrow bird would help u mate but I'd say that last lass was a rebound bitta tang


I'm done with em all now man. There's a lot more to it but it ain't for a forum.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

Sure gays all the fashion you'll be grand...all jokes aside I've been in some mad relationships very volatile


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

Well next time I've a few btc to spare I'll give u a pints worth lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

This new kitten really doesn't comprehend personal space think cuz she was rescued n only 4 weeks old when we got her she probably thinks I'm her mamlol she sleeps on top of me n all


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> This new kitten really doesn't comprehend personal space think cuz she was rescued n only 4 weeks old when we got her she probably thinks I'm her mamlol she sleeps on top of me n all View attachment 3821880


I thought that was a fruit bat between ya legs at first !! Very strange


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

I've had alot worse between me legs baz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2016)

Think I've 2 many fairies coming next week lol I'm a little paranoid but I did genuinly get skins n roach off eBay so hope the array of packages won't bother em...I do like buying hoodies . ..aparently


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft that ain't shit man I've a k pack coming n 4 boxes of teva 10mg n I've also zopiclone n some crescent vals left to compare...I've 2 xanax every morning then coffee then workout.can't workout on diazapam though..relaxes the muscles waaaaay 2
> good enough though,i know your on ten a day,thats me leaving of xanax a while the tolerance goes up quickly ive noticed i was hammerd on 4 couple of weeks ago done fukall today mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> This new kitten really doesn't comprehend personal space think cuz she was rescued n only 4 weeks old when we got her she probably thinks I'm her mamlol she sleeps on top of me n all View attachment 3821880


Was it there when you pulled them down? Lol at least it's not Barry Sheens autograph 

I hope you were smoking a joint while you were sat on the bog. 
It's the best place smoking imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> This new kitten really doesn't comprehend personal space think cuz she was rescued n only 4 weeks old when we got her she probably thinks I'm her mamlol she sleeps on top of me n all View attachment 3821880


lad your almost as furry as the cat, nee the wonder it thinks your it's Ma


----------



## ovo (Nov 4, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Fuck coffeeView attachment 3821608 View attachment 3821608


Do you have pain, or is that recreational?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lad your almost as furry as the cat, nee the wonder it thinks your it's Ma


Oh I'm a hairy cunt and my hairs black so appears thicker. but yeah,mad wool...u should see my beard game..shits strong as adamantium


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

ovo said:


> Do you have pain, or is that recreational?


That's a rec mix


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

His beds a foot away but he decides to lean on me(gonna have that song stuck in my head all day now)   mind ir is adorable but heavy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

Should of been walked 20 mins ago but zero fucks given..great lazy breed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

Just back from the walk n he's back to work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2016)

spider rotti spider rotti....


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Just back from the walk n he's back to work View attachment 3822414


Lol. Guarding the chew stick.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 4, 2016)

ovo said:


> Do you have pain, or is that recreational?


I done my back in so the codeine and valiun are of the doc. The xanax for the relaxing effect.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 4, 2016)

Nearly there!!!


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 4, 2016)

5 gram of 40gram trim/popcorn bho.still needs to purge a few times.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I fell asleep myself yorkie. ..ill throw a pic up layer but this was taken yesterday.





theslipperbandit said:


> I zoomed in on one of those pics n think I found one I was on about


Can't see what I'm supposed to be look at mate.

The first picture is too far away and the close up is far too blurry.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

Tis grand ill sus it out with a foliar of calmag n seaweed n theyre improving after the last test dose I just need to apply it once lights go out n fans off till the last hour so just to make sure I'm not just water bringing em


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> I noticed on that plant that the petioles are very purple. Could you tell me if that is a strain known for purple or if you normally get purple petioles?


I've had red to purple petioles loads of times on several strains, they range from light brown through to red/purple.

That particular strain (feminised indica dominant Jack Frost by Goldenseed) shows a nice bit of colour depending which pheno you look at, not that pheno in the picture but the other one with the 3L oil bottle next to it is a big single cola pheno that shows some purple in the leaves near the end.

I couldn't say which part of the genetic make up (Jack Herrer x White Widow x Northern Lights #5) the colour comes from but the big fat single cola pheno I'd say comes from the Northern Lights #5.

Big fat single cola is supposed to be trademark NL#5 if we're talking the original clone only.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> He never had one to lose .


Hey I'm always plotting mate.

It's all part of the master plan.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> First cup of the day...now that's why u french press n buy quality beans View attachment 3821501


 

...............


The regular, daily drinker is this that she gets from the Polish shop or gets her mum to post a few bags from home every now and again so she doesn't over pay.........

 



Not me though, I stopped drinking coffee altogether months ago.
Although I might have to try that Whittard stuff before she runs out, it smells fucking amazing.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3822602
> 
> ...............
> 
> ...


When the mam goes to brasil she brings me back a few packs but if u join coffee sites u get some nice samples n variations n very reasonably priced


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> He was working on a mushroom extraction how did it go, mushies are tricky to grow due to contamination of the substrate, took a fukin age yo get it rite


Had to bin the cakes after a week or two in the fruiting chamber, they went all weird and just looked dodgy.

Contaminated I reckon.


Plenty of spores so I'll just start again, I've got some more suitable jars now and an 11L pressure cooker for sterilisation so I can go pretty much whatever route I want, probably bulk grain when I've nailed a couple of PF Tek runs.

I'll maybe prep some jars for another run tomorrow but I've only got a limited amount of brown rice flour at the moment because I burned out the grinder I made this lot with due to a shit design flaw in the unit and had to send it back, I'm on a shoe string budget at the moment so I have to make do with whatever I've already got.

I might take a trip to my dads next week or the week after to run a load of brown rice through his blender so I've plenty of flour to be going on with, I've enough vermiculite in for a few runs yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> When the mam goes to brasil she brings me back a few packs but if u join coffee sites u get some nice samples n variations n very reasonably priced



That Whittard San Agustin stuff is £8 for 250g!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


>


Looks insane but I bet it drives like shit.

It's a rear wheel drive car and they've put a ridiculous amount of negative camber on the front wheels, presumably because of the sheer weight of the engine.


Looks akin to the Fiat 126's with R1/Hyabusa engines in, but they drive better cos they usually a 4x4 conversion although they're still bonkers if RWD, short wheel base mind..
I've been thinking about doing one, can get mint condition 126P's from Poland for like £200.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That Whittard San Agustin stuff is £8 for 250g!


Lidl actually have good beans or is it aldi..can't remember but one have above par beans..well roasted I just like my variety as I don't use sugar or milk I just love the taste


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

Here's some new stuff the gf got in either aldi it lidl can't wait to try it tomorrow morning


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> View attachment 3822640 View attachment 3822641 Here's some new stuff the gf got in either aldi it lidl can't wait to try it tomorrow morning



I'll have a butchers, there's a few branches of both round here so it's no bother either way.

Aldi is at the bottom of my road, about 10 mins walk.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

May aswell have a gander their bakery alone is worth it in the morning


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Looks insane but I bet it drives like shit.
> 
> It's a rear wheel drive car and they've put a ridiculous amount of negative camber on the front wheels, presumably because of the sheer weight of the engine.
> 
> ...


Its his new drift car lol, he is a Formula Drift driver from the states called Ryan Tuerck

http://www.formulad.com/drivers/ryan-tuerck


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Its his new drift car lol, he is a Formula Drift driver from the states called Ryan Tuerck
> 
> http://www.formulad.com/drivers/ryan-tuerck



That sort of makes sense then.

I'd go with Mad Mike's 'Madbull' RX7 any day though.

I'd like to see that Ferrari engined GT86 attempt a reverse entry with all that front end weight.
It's just not happening.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That sort of makes sense then.
> 
> I'd go with Mad Mike's 'Madbull' RX7 any day though.
> 
> ...


 Mad mike just built a new one as well, quad rotor twin turbo mx-5 "radbull"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> May aswell have a gander their bakery alone is worth it in the morning


Fuck off, it's the devils work that stuff.

I went into rehab from Lidl bakery when I started training months ago, I'm not going back to that sugary hell!!!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2016)

Delicious bread


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Mad mike just built a new one as well, quad rotor twin turbo mx-5 "radbull"


Aye I've just noticed that in the bio on his Formula Drift page.

Bet that's silly.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I've just noticed that in the bio on his Formula Drift page.
> 
> Bet that's silly.


----------



## limonene (Nov 4, 2016)

forum lorans long bottom leaf unknown cookies


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2016)

Fuck me. I must be a right snob. I go shopping at waitrose or marks for my food shopping. I have a hissy fit if she says about going to asda or Morrisons ffs 
I'd probably leave her if I found out she even slowed down near aldis or lidl. 
I even smoke shop bought Bensons lol. 
I think I like the finer things in life now because I KNOW what it's like to have nothing in the fridge or even own a fridge. I am not a stranger to smoking butt rollies lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me. I must be a right snob. I go shopping at waitrose or marks for my food shopping. I have a hissy fit if she says about going to asda or Morrisons ffs
> I'd probably leave her if I found out she even slowed down near aldis or lidl.
> I even smoke shop bought Bensons lol.
> I think I like the finer things in life now because I KNOW what it's like to have nothing in the fridge or even own a fridge. I am not a stranger to smoking butt rollies lol


Here I shop at Waitrose too sometimes mate, got my loyalty card and everything.....



And I too know what it's like to have fuck all, I was born in Beeston in Leeds and half my family live on Seacroft.
My Dad's a classically trained chef by trade who trained with Marco Pierre White at The Box Tree in Ilkley and I've eaten in Michelin starred restaurants so I know what the finer things in life and good food really is.

Believe me Waitrose is not it, the majority of Waitrose products are overpriced to fuck with just Waitrose branding on the packet, some of the fish is pretty good (like the wild salmon) but they can't get me fresh sardines year round, they only get em for like 3 months out of the year.
I can get the exact same products that Waitrose sells from different shops for far less money, I can even get far better than what Waitrose sells for far less money.

There's a little family run veg shop down the road from me that stocks only wild fish, nothing is farmed and their tuna steaks are cheaper than any supermarket.



Just because Aldi products are cheap in no way means they are of a lesser quality, far from it, it's about securing exclusive contracts to bring you top quality stuff for cheaper than the competition and 'value for money'.
The product range is very small too which helps and they don't have flashy shops with fresh cut flowers on the customer service desk and barcode scanners on the trollies so you can scan your own shit for convenience (you pay for that convenience in the prices of the food you buy, nothing is for free).



Asda and Morrisons are shit, both over priced for the poor quality of produce.
We only go to Morrisons for loose bread rolls for soup.
The Waitrose store bakery actually sells exactly the same products as Morrisons, those loose bread rolls like the crusty bread rolls and tiger rolls and wholemeal rolls?
Yep, EXACTLY the same as Morrisons (they're even made in the exact same speedy ovens) except that Morrisons sells 5 for £1.

Asda we might just get essentials like bread/milk and cereal late on a night because there's a branch down the road and it opens later than Aldi.


Aldi especially is a different kettle of fish entirely.

Our fruit and veg usually comes from Aldi unless we go to the farm shop in Skipton.
Because Aldi is cheap and better quality, fuck paying Waitrose prices for fruit and veg, I laugh my cock off at their prices, it's ridiculous.
Bananas are a man made hybrid that is fucking cloned so they're all EXACTLY the same, buy the cheapest you can find.
Asparagus in Waitrose is around £4 per bunch and is usually that thin stringy shit, it's half the price in Aldi and is thick chunky stuff and you can't get a bag of spinach in Waitrose for £1 or less (80p or so) like you can in Aldi.

Aldi has the best quality and best priced steak anywhere that I know, that includes the farm shop in Skipton AND my butcher.
Aldi sell 30 day 'dry aged on the bone' Aberdeen Angus sirloin and rib eye steaks for short of £5.
Yes Waitrose sell Aberdeen Angus steak but it's just regular stuff and it's not dry aged for 30 days (as far as I'm aware they don't sell aged steak at all) and let alone for £5 a pop.

I don't see Waitrose selling Wagyu steaks and burgers either, Aldi do and I think even Lidl caught on for a while too.


I've got a 500ml bottle of 'extra virgin, cold pressed' rapeseed oil here from Aldi........



....have a look for some similar next time you're in Waitrose and then come back and tell me how much it costs and I bet it's nowhere near £1.99 a bottle like this is.

I've got top bollocks Italian extra virgin olive oil from a deli in the shitty Bradford market where I buy my parmesan and pastrami......



........it comes from a little factory at the bottom of the mountain in Avellino in Italy that one of the customers family members have worked at for around 50 years, the deli owner actually buys it from Makro.
Again, have a look for something similar in Waitrose (probably the best stuff they've got) and I'll bet it isn't £5.50 a litre.


I've got first press extra virgin kalamata (a specific type of olive from Greece) olive oil from the farm shop in Skipton........



.......now that's £7 per litre but Waitrose have probably never heard of the stuff let alone sell it for a reasonable price.




Lidl are good for eggs, they sell the cheapest I know of at 89p (I think) for a tray of 15.
And unless you're spending silly money on organic eggs then all eggs are the same, there is no difference in taste or nutrients whatsoever, only the welfare of the hens is different.

All hens except organic hens are fed exactly the same diet.
I'll let you into a little secret regarding eggs.........hens are fed dandelion leaves with the feed mix to make the yolks of the eggs a darker yellow/orange, 'Free Range' hens are fed more dandelion leaves than 'Battery' hens so that the yolks are darker orange in order to fool the consumer into thinking that the eggs are somehow 'better' thus pandering to the consumers misconception and assumptions. 


I mean you no offense at all mate, honestly.
But Waitrose is for those people foolish enough to think that paying more money for something must somehow make it 'better' or that they are somehow better than other people because "we shop at Waitrose" (and I've heard that line said like it's some sort of badge of honour). 
It's complete bullshit and nothing but marketing.



We eat like kings in my house, anybody who comes to chill eats top quality, best of stuff (at least best of stuff that I can get hold of or care to buy), every time.

Do I pay top prices for it? Do I fuck!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2016)

It's out of laziness I go to waitrose because it's close ish and I know where everything is so I get round it quick. 
We go to Corfu a couple of times a year and we know some people. A greek boat captain who's married to an English woman. They have some land up in the hills were they have olive groves and we always bring a few litres home in wine bottles and it's the nicest I've had at any price. It's basically home made. 
I don't bother to cook with it I have it on fresh bread with tomatoes and salt. Simple but very nice. 
I might give aldi a try. I just thought it was cheap beans and boring biscuits lol. 
I suppose they must be doing it right because the big supermarkets have been caught napping and are now playing catch up. 
Marks does fantastic fillet steak that's better than my nearest farm shop. It's not cheap but it is very nice. 
That farm shop does some really nice bread. I don't go much now though because I used to walk my dog near there buts he's old and won't walk far now.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 4, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It's out of laziness I go to waitrose because it's close ish and I know where everything is so I get round it quick.
> We go to Corfu a couple of times a year and we know some people. A greek boat captain who's married to an English woman. They have some land up in the hills were they have olive groves and we always bring a few litres home in wine bottles and it's the nicest I've had at any price. It's basically home made.
> I don't bother to cook with it I have it on fresh bread with tomatoes and salt. Simple but very nice.
> I might give aldi a try. I just thought it was cheap beans and boring biscuits lol.
> ...



the steak in waitrose is pretty good too...... I like 1kg to 2kg of the bone in rib roast rare on the bbq 

but its expensive mostly on the sainsbury's chicken breast now was doing the pork chops but my sweat got too porky 

Oh I`m going to love leaving this fucking city when I can choose what I want to eat by day not buy 2 to 3 days food on a budget anymore


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It's out of laziness I go to waitrose because it's close ish and I know where everything is so I get round it quick.
> We go to Corfu a couple of times a year and we know some people. A greek boat captain who's married to an English woman. They have some land up in the hills were they have olive groves and we always bring a few litres home in wine bottles and it's the nicest I've had at any price. It's basically home made.
> I don't bother to cook with it I have it on fresh bread with tomatoes and salt. Simple but very nice.
> I might give aldi a try. I just thought it was cheap beans and boring biscuits lol.
> ...


My step sister brought a bottle of olive oil back from Greece a few months ago that she nicked off the table in a restaurant and that was some damn good stuff, probably local too.

Aldi mostly is cheap beans and boring biscuits, the majority of stuff is no frills but certain lines really can't be beaten.

I don't buy all my shopping from one place mind, I have certain shops for certain stuff.

I wouldn't dream of buying chicken or pork from Aldi for example, but the aged steaks (sirloin and ribeye) are the best around.
I don't really eat fillet because it's a false economy, too expensive for no flavour although I've had good fillet from my butcher but I'd rather pay the same price for an aged sirloin that is twice the size at least and get some proper flavour out of it.

I only eat loaves of bread as toast so I just buy cheap own brand bread, I can't stand Warburtons, can roll that shite up into a ball and bounce it off the floor for fucks sake, it's garbage.
The Mrs being Polish is into bread so she buys proper bread (flour, yeast, salt and water, nothing else) from the farm shop.

I'm into the farm shop scones, can't bake for shit me and these are near on perfect.....

 

.......a little too much vanilla in sometimes for my liking but that's just me. 75p I think they are, bigger than my fist.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh I've got pics of Aldi Wagyu burgers from ages ago that me and my pal had the first day I started buying em.

(I'm forever having foodie convos with @1stblood and have random pics laying about)

 
 

And those buns are all butter brioche buns from Aldi too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 4, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> the steak in waitrose is pretty good too...... I like 1kg to 2kg of the bone in rib roast rare on the bbq


It's average at best mate, it's just regular Aberdeen Angus and not particularly that good a quality considering.

Get yourself to an Aldi and try some '30 day aged on the bone' for probably half the price.

The difference is worlds apart.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2016)

Pfffft only use Waitrose for bog roll, Harrods is where it's at, Fortnums for hampers tho them arrods ones are gash


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 5, 2016)

I worked in harrods for about 6 mnths or so few years ago, some right rip offs in that place too z, mine seeing a bottle of water in the food part for something ridiculous like 60 quid or something lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 5, 2016)

Mail z


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Aldi,lidl,polish shops or tesco....lidl has the cheapest fresh oj with bits in town aldi has great veg sales (like insane) not to mention both aldi n lidl had high quality meat at great prices and tesco for the brands we all need...and they got a really clean restroom...nothing worse than a dirty bog


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Coffees alright,bit mild aldi/lidl beans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2016)

lol waitrose or marks n sparks . There's pretty much just seeds and pollen in my fridge & a pint of milk. when you're up, you're up and when you're not, it's fucking shite. 

laura ashley side lamps pffft lmfao 

But there's weed in the jar and and a roof over me, I've got reasonable health, mental not counting haha. 

I've switched from Columbian to Sumatran this morning. not sure I like it. roughing it with espresso lmao I might pitch my life story to channel 4.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

It'd be great for making something like a macchiato or any milk/chocolate based coffee but I like mine alot stronger in depth


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm streaming all the new series that aired last night baked out me box..tempted to have a xanax but I just may take a break today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2016)

new series? I'm getting into Westworld it's a michael crichton adaptation. good sci fi 

I'm doing good so far, had a couple of cans over the week. no scripts and first volcano in two weeks this morning. bizzarely enough, I'm incredibly tired. like my body is catching up on months of deprivation. easy doing12-13 hours a day for a few in a row now but they're broken.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Google couchtuner it'll steam any series that's been on or is running n as it airs in America is on there @ about 2am lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

West world is alright I love how they brought back the psycho from the original flick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2016)

never saw the original film. might hoy it on the DL but that'll probably ruin the series so i might wait.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

No its not gonna ruin the series...I'm still trying to figure out wtf is going on lol 
It's a great film man think 80s


----------



## ovo (Nov 5, 2016)

Westworld 1973


----------



## JDMase (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys hope I can post my question here. I've got a 1x1x2 metre tent and opted for a 5" fan. Big mistake. Heat issues obviously. You guys know of any decent deals on 6" or possibly 8" fans with ducting, carbon filter and possibly cool tube? 
Just bought a cool tube which has done literally nothing. Currently running your standard cheap grow tent kit velvis (?) 5" fan. 600w HPS. 
I just want to be able to close the tent without heat getting up to 35 Celsius plus. 
School boy error really. Thanks in advance for your help. Cheap and cheerful for now would be great.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 5, 2016)

Anthony hopkins is cool as fuck on westworld bet hes a proper psycho,the 1973 film seems like a million years ago compared to the special effects on the new series are awesome.also still trying to figure it bits out.
ill stick with the cheap ass coffee.


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 5, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Hey guys hope I can post my question here. I've got a 1x1x2 metre tent and opted for a 5" fan. Big mistake. Heat issues obviously. You guys know of any decent deals on 6" or possibly 8" fans with ducting, carbon filter and possibly cool tube?
> Just bought a cool tube which has done literally nothing. Currently running your standard cheap grow tent kit velvis (?) 5" fan. 600w HPS.
> I just want to be able to close the tent without heat getting up to 35 Celsius plus.
> School boy error really. Thanks in advance for your help. Cheap and cheerful for now would be great.


Ebay cheap deals on fans but the cheaper the less lifespan and use your 5 inch to pull cool air in.
The cool tubes are good in summer but thats about it,ive had 1 sittin for years now


----------



## zeddd (Nov 5, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Hey guys hope I can post my question here. I've got a 1x1x2 metre tent and opted for a 5" fan. Big mistake. Heat issues obviously. You guys know of any decent deals on 6" or possibly 8" fans with ducting, carbon filter and possibly cool tube?
> Just bought a cool tube which has done literally nothing. Currently running your standard cheap grow tent kit velvis (?) 5" fan. 600w HPS.
> I just want to be able to close the tent without heat getting up to 35 Celsius plus.
> School boy error really. Thanks in advance for your help. Cheap and cheerful for now would be great.


Noobs section


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd love a trip to west world , I'd be going threw those robot bitches like a dose of salts !! Yeeeee haaaaaa


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thinking of getting one of these to try out

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KKmoon-Multi-parameter-Quality-Acidometer-Analysis/dp/B01B1CQ0XQ/ref=sr_1_72?ie=UTF8&qid=1478350880&sr=8-72&keywords=ph+pen


----------



## limonene (Nov 5, 2016)

The original film shits on the series from a great height. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Screw you salmonella it was DA bomb...sorry lem thought u said the series was better nvm sorry lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

I use to be hanna all the way and anti blue lab but damn bluelab a solid bit of kit 


R1b3n4 said:


> Thinking of getting one of these to try out
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/KKmoon-Multi-parameter-Quality-Acidometer-Analysis/dp/B01B1CQ0XQ/ref=sr_1_72?ie=UTF8&qid=1478350880&sr=8-72&keywords=ph+pen


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I use to be hanna all the way and anti blue lab but damn bluelab a solid bit of kit


At those prices it should be mixing me nutes to perfection


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I'd love a trip to west world , I'd be going threw those robot bitches like a dose of salts !! Yeeeee haaaaaa


Robots don't piss and shit though. Unless they've made advances in automaton technology that I don't know about but I doubt it. 

Talking of shit. I've made a schoolboy error myself. I'm currently marooned ffs
I didn't check the bog roll before I sat down so I've had to use my socks ffs


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> The original film shits on the series from a great height. One of my all time favorites.


bit early to say that me thinx,The series is only 5 episodes in.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Oscar defo grew up reading viz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> At those prices it should be mixing me nutes to perfection


That's what I thought at first the hanna had the same reading range n all but a fraction of the price but bluelab she settles on ph fast n auto cal is a life saver


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's what I thought at first the hanna had the same reading range n all but a fraction of the price but bluelab she settles on ph fast n auto cal is a life saver


How often do you calibrate and actually see a difference in readings? I have a 50€ pH pen that I calibrated once after a year of use and it was 0.1 off


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2016)

I calibrate mine weekly just to be certain but I do NFT so it has to be right. I've had that for over three years and it's still got the original batteries in it


----------



## limonene (Nov 5, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> bit early to say that me thinx,The series is only 5 episodes in.


its going the way of lost, loads of atmosphere and not much substance


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> How often do you calibrate and actually see a difference in readings? I have a 50€ pH pen that I calibrated once after a year of use and it was 0.1 off


Only calibration I did was at the start since then my tap water is 7ph so once it reads that I know it's not off I also get a tick when the ph is stable


----------



## limonene (Nov 5, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> How often do you calibrate and actually see a difference in readings? I have a 50€ pH pen that I calibrated once after a year of use and it was 0.1 off


i calibrate every week takes 30 seconds. And i always calibrate if i get a reading i feel is strange.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> its going the way of lost, loads of atmosphere and not much substance


They'll all end out being robots or some shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 5, 2016)

Ive those sachets in bulk n tape it closed n re use it a few times of I've the same issue with readings


----------



## limonene (Nov 5, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> They'll all end out being robots or some shit


i want to know what they use to make robot vaginas moist.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> i want to know what they use to make robot vaginas moist.


WD40? lol


----------



## limonene (Nov 5, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> WD40? lol


lol wet dick 40


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 5, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I calibrate mine weekly just to be certain but I do NFT so it has to be right. I've had that for over three years and it's still got the original batteries in itView attachment 3823302


I had one like that 

pop`d the glass bit checking it before calibrating one time 

Yeah they do drift takes around a month before I normally have to calibrate, had mine for 2 or 3 years too, go an essentials one now just as good, probably loses a bit less but its newer so who can really say. 

You use an EC or PPM or TDS meter too ?


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 5, 2016)

Wooohooo..
Kick ass night, lovin the fireworx,seen some mental cracks go down,nearly got blinded by some fireworks ate a 0.3- 4 of honey oil,cant believe its that strong had acid not as strong


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 5, 2016)

limonene said:


> i calibrate every week takes 30 seconds. And i always calibrate if i get a reading i feel is strange.


I calibrated when taking reading of my tap as the numbers were weird (7.5 instead of 7.2). Turns out the water was off but also the pen (0.1). I usually stick it in distilled water to check the accuracy instead of using both solutions. Although I use my pen only 3-4 times a year.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't calibrate anything with distilled water it is completely unbuffered and will soak up CO2 instantly making it acidic, basic level stuff don't be posting that non sense on this thread


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don't calibrate anything with distilled water it is completely unbuffered and will soak up CO2 instantly making it acidic, basic level stuff don't be posting that non sense on this thread


When and where did I write that I use distilled water to calibrate anything?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2016)

In the post above (check accuracy), some boring shit tbh this is not the thread for ph pens and how to calibrate them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2016)

agreed. wakey bakey time. some strawberry dream or cough or something pleasantly strawberry ish taste. nice high, just my level. brew and the last bourne flick for me. you still blasting gg4 24-7 Z


----------



## zeddd (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah don I'm on this stuff I grew with uvb wasted tbh only got gg4 atm cos it flies, would love a cut of that plemon if there's a decent one kicking about need some purps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2016)

I was assured last week that it would be another 10-14 days for a cut of the original pheno DST femmed.  mind he'll leave it longer and take a few more likely. I'll ask him this after.

check this lad's Plemon out. http://rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/plemon-pictures.35444/#comment-43942


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2016)

Sick to death of growing cheese, turning into a fucking mouse !


----------



## limonene (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah this is the thread for arrogance and obnoxiousness


----------



## ovo (Nov 6, 2016)

reckon chainsaw bar chain oil would work to open stomata for a good foliar.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 6, 2016)

zeddd said:


> In the post above (check accuracy), some boring shit tbh this is not the thread for ph pens and how to calibrate them


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah this is the thread for arrogance and obnoxiousness


Who the fuck are you calling arrogant you cunt? 

Don't forget irony too


----------



## limonene (Nov 6, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Who the fuck are you calling arrogant you cunt?
> 
> Don't forget irony too


lol i love a bit of irony


----------



## dazzyballz (Nov 6, 2016)

Ha haaaa


limonene said:


> lol i love a bit of irony


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2016)

I hate fucking ironing !!!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> lol i love a bit of irony


My missus does the ironing


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2016)

The only ironing I do is to close bags


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2016)

Now, where did I put that canoe?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Now, where did I put that canoe? View attachment 3824890


I could put a hand full of those to good use


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2016)

lol many did you go for 501? grit in em looks well ground and the press is crisp. nice choice Osc


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2016)

Lol 501
There are the only jeans I wear.
I didn't have my Sunday E binge last night so next Sunday I'll be trying on me new strides


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

my 8 yr old standing over my shoulder as I scrolled down, "whats that dad, candy?" Why yes honey, it is, candy for daddy


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2016)

It's a good thing they don't taste like candy. 
Marquis and Mandelin tests came back perfect. 
They are off your usual guys don. Meant to be 250's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2016)

jumping in the canoe to get your shrink fit on haha. loook like the real deal but who knows about 250mg. mind that mob are usually on point


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2016)

When I've looked on ecstacydata the pills from them that are advertised at 200 are usually above that. They are quite a bit thicker than the silver bars were


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

Party flock is partyfl ffs they're always on point.
Post man finally came with a generous helping of xanax and cannabis.some of the b3st stealth I've seen in fairness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm really struggling not to push the self destruct and go nuts here. looking online for a mate for weed vendor recommends. Anyone you'd recommend LAX?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

Not looked on there for weed just browsed n saw a few uk vendors selling oz for 110e or so.
Was more on about the stealth for a k pack of xanax lol fucking intense..sampled one a while ago thought it was weak after me joint so had another n looked at the time..first ones only kicking in imma be wankered soon ffs been a few days since I had a xanax forgot how they can slap u up side the head like that.


Self destination is evolution dude...do it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2016)

I know I was saying to my pal I don't know anyone as I don;t buy weed generally it's easy enough local.

I'm just about holding it together man. if I do there's no doubt I'll go full tilt again and be, well you know the craic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2016)

slack handfull of xanax is calling my fucking name though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

Well hulk for a handfull n ukbenzo for a few hand fulls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2016)

nah not doing it or i'll go mental.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

Or are you already mad and this is the only solution


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

.....only solution


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

**echos ** only solution.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

From me dog bite I'm still wearing plasters so the gf got me these...best gf ever!


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> From me dog bite


Bloody hell. What did I miss? Not the Rottie surely


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

No jesus my dogs very well trained.I was chatting to a lady with a yorkie n my fella went 2 close to her so the yorkie/westIE or whatever the fuck it was obviously wasn't trained via dominance felt the need to defend said owner n went for my lads kneck so I just reacted n pulled it's jaw down in mid flight to the ground then kicked the cunt in front of her lol 50e a tetanus (haha anus) shot!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

Ur dog shouldn't feel the need to interfere only when it senses fear off you and she was fine the westie probably wanted to protect ITS PACK instead of owners pack


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

I get my lad to go under my legs to heal and follow me around then when I stop he sits,barks on command and "go get it" to whatever I point at (not viciously just to play with but it scares some kids lol then I whistle once n he turns mid air...it's a rottie n restricted breed over here so I don't take any chances he's insured n all


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 7, 2016)

Knew it couldn't be the Rottie. They're loyal as fuck


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2016)

last time i had an e binge was with them love hearts from about 10 year ago, was always a messy afair, wouldnt know where to get em now. Oscar, have you still got that glue cut?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Knew it couldn't be the Rottie. They're loyal as fuck


My fella would Lick u to death


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 7, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> My fella would Lick u to death


Can I borrow it for the Mrs ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't want my dog coming back with whatever stds sits And even a few stys lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Or are you already mad and this is the only solution


I need no help going bonkers ta man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2016)

A load of posts by me and fred have disappeared


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 8, 2016)

^^^^^ I blame Trump !


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2016)

Who smelt it dealt it. 

Oh you mean Donald


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2016)

oh bollox well the long aand short of it is i fucked up the gg cut lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty good quality HD cam rips of the new Dr strange flick out..was hoping for a screener but oh well ls. .he's great for the role..I hope


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 8, 2016)

Doubt he'll do a Ben asslick job but the new Netflix one (daredevil)great just hate Ben asslick but he's alright in the accountant. .a movie id recccomended..tad predictable but still alright


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2016)

mr west said:


> oh bollox well the long aand short of it is i fucked up the gg cut lol


As loads dhite anyway fukin thing won't dry


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> As loads dhite anyway fukin thing won't dry


It does if you leave it under 1200watts with no water for four days ffs


----------



## zeddd (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm having an end of world party with the mrs and a bottle of whisky some gg4


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 8, 2016)

Why not I suppose


----------



## Bunduki (Nov 8, 2016)

I wouldn't bother with the cam versions for a good film, especially one with a fair bit of effects like Dr Strange. My best mate already called dibs on that one, wants to wait til we get one good enough for his HD projector. I've just downloaded all the old Jackie Chan films, back-to-back Drunken Master and Legend of the Drunken Master other night, top notch


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm really struggling not to push the self destruct and go nuts here. looking online for a mate for weed vendor recommends. Anyone you'd recommend LAX?


Alpha bay, dr Greene I think the vendors called. Quantum kush is savage hi


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2016)

Well lads hope use are all keepin good... bit mad around my house at the min.. missus is due in about 2 wks so hormones all over the shop...

But on a good note looks like the yanks are voting trump in ha i always knew they wer dumb fcks but really TRUMP LOL


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2016)

Grab em by the pussy


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Grab em by the pussy


Well it got him to be president of the yanks......itll do for me


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2016)

So my money is on putin and russia to take full advantage of trump been president


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2016)

It's good news for us cannabis laws ,on another note , I'm using £40 a week on lecy !!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hope use are all keepin good... bit mad around my house at the min.. missus is due in about 2 wks so hormones all over the shop...
> 
> But on a good note looks like the yanks are voting trump in ha i always knew they wer dumb fcks but really TRUMP LOL


Good luck lad. Hope all goes well for the Mrs.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 9, 2016)

What do you think is it right or wrong


----------



## zeddd (Nov 9, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What do you think is it right or wrong


Sorite


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2016)

Surrounded by enablers and trying to stay straight. Its like there's a dozen devils on both shoulders. They're away for a board meeting in the office and I'm left babysitting the drinks. Sobriety is fucking shite.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2016)

Just a case of fighting the monkey inside Don


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Good luck lad. Hope all goes well for the Mrs.


Cheers man


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Surrounded by enablers and trying to stay straight. Its like there's a dozen devils on both shoulders. They're away for a board meeting in the office and I'm left babysitting the drinks. Sobriety is fucking shite.


Do what I do now. Restrict yourself to one night a week. It works for me. One night in the canoe is enough for me. I had this Sunday off though because I had shit to do on Monday morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2016)

woke up with less in the bottle than when I went to sleep. pretty sure I was drinking while asleep. no beuno


----------



## ovo (Nov 10, 2016)

find iphone is a nice app. if you lose your tele in your house you can make it chime even if the ringer is off.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 10, 2016)

Why are you doing that? top it.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 10, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Why are you doing that? top it.


Maybe they're talking a stab at vertical growing? 
I'd of topped that little bitch awhile ago though.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woke up with less in the bottle than when I went to sleep. pretty sure I was drinking while asleep. no beuno


Or, possibly some hot chick found you drunk, asleep & armed with a bottle, maybe she had a taste. 
Got drunk & had her way with you? 

Or maybe you just didn't put the lid on properly?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2016)

My money is on sleep drinking. 
Is your bumhole sore?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2016)

lol no. I've done it before on a train with a can of beer. muscle memory, if only I could do something useful with it. waking up drunk will get old quick


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Maybe they're talking a stab at vertical growing?
> I'd of topped that little bitch awhile ago though.


It has been topped. And y not do this


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Why are you doing that? top it.


Why not do this?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What do you think is it right or wrong





budman111 said:


> Why are you doing that? top it.


Worst training EVER


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Worst training EVER


 Why


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)

What is it iv done wrong


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 10, 2016)

"Evening weed nerds"... Where did Roy go ?


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> "Evening weed nerds"... Where did Roy go ?


lol,. the place where all the odd socks go to I think lad.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 10, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> It has been topped. And y not do this


You've topped it wrong. 

I'm not saying not to do it, all I'm saying is, what are you trying to do? I'll try to help or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2016)

Can I be the odd sock that gets used to stuff pool balls in n beat the retarded questions out of these ppl


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)

Only if I use it first lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 10, 2016)

Sick man..u wanna be beaten with ur own spunk


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)

See them tabs ur on I'd lay of them dude u seem a bit fucked up lol sick man


----------



## Antgotaclue (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sick man..u wanna be beaten with ur own spunk


That sounds right up Baz's street lol


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey fellas I'm back, saw zeddy bear earlier and he extended me an invite back to the thread askin about what was up with council and all. I'll post-up later this wknd or early week. seems we've lost a few good lads and positions are open again.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 11, 2016)

Taut ud be to busy of celebrating ur new president abe


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2016)

Please consider fucking back off again, you are a rather annoying cunt tbh


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Taut ud be to busy of celebrating ur new president abe


I'll be candid and declare disbelief and mild distress, about trump. he's a harbinger of something we'll all see go down. i'd prefer to be an optimist but this one is tricky


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Please consider fucking back off again, you are a rather annoying cunt tbh


you love me bro. if you insist on harboring a grudge, i recommend you and zeddy have a meeting in the war room.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2016)

^ Minister of memes and gifs back on the job. Thanks for the greeting rimmer


----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2016)

Mg email


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi guys! Been busy and got this a few days ago. 

Ran just over 400g of 2 types and got 39g back. 20 g of one and 19g of the other. 

Next run is waiting.... 



Nearly done:-

 
Ready:-

 

2nd one. 
 

I know you know @DST,
Coz you are in working in the industry, 
just like me! 

If you take a close look, you can see, the master at work was an old neighbour of thee. (before leaving Dam for Bcn)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2016)

COB LED on ebay atm , cant remember who in here was looking for one etc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cree-cxb-led-grow-light-fanless-/201713038806?hash=item2ef708b5d6:g:nGkAAOSw5cNYIfF6


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 11, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> COB LED on ebay atm , cant remember who in here was looking for one etc
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/cree-cxb-led-grow-light-fanless-/201713038806?hash=item2ef708b5d6:g:nGkAAOSw5cNYIfF6


Well spotted. 
I've been after one of theses, but I'd rather build my own. 
I'm working on a new grow room. (16x4) & because of the hall shape & size I'm attempting to build, rather than kit it out with led or hps.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Nov 11, 2016)

What the fuk do you mean by well spotted?


----------



## toblue (Nov 11, 2016)

Just thought I would give credit where credit is due. Telephoned Freedom Seeds UK yesterday at 12.30pm and ordered 10 Blue Dream Seeds. Spoke to a very helpful young girl. Seeeds arrived today along with 4 freebies and some other little free goodies. Next day service can't be bad.

The packaging the blue dream seeds came in is brill like a little lazer carved wooden block box.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 11, 2016)

toblue said:


> Just thought I would give credit where credit is due. Telephoned Freedom Seeds UK yesterday at 12.30pm and ordered 10 Blue Dream Seeds. Spoke to a very helpful young girl. Seeeds arrived today along with 4 freebies and some other little free goodies. Next day service can't be bad.
> 
> The packaging the blue dream seeds came in is brill like a little lazer carved wooden block box.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

^^^^^^ lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Every one got that "weekend feeling" ? Thought I had , but just needed a big poo .


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

toblue said:


> Just thought I would give credit where credit is due. Telephoned Freedom Seeds UK yesterday at 12.30pm and ordered 10 Blue Dream Seeds. Spoke to a very helpful young girl. Seeeds arrived today along with 4 freebies and some other little free goodies. Next day service can't be bad.
> 
> The packaging the blue dream seeds came in is brill like a little lazer carved wooden block box.


Zero is the number of fuks I give


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Every one got that "weekend feeling" ? ....but just needed a big poo .


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Every one got that "weekend feeling" ? Thought I had , but just needed a big poo .


Your own?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Lol , aye, Were having a rogan josh in a bit , don't want her spraying second hand shizz over me ta


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Now if it were of a Tuesday ...........


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Hands up if u hate messers , fucking bloke in grow show begged me for clones 3 week ago , today is the 3rd time he put off having em, he can go to fuck now TOOL !!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

Why u even talking shit with those grow shop lads?
Fuck that right off man


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , aye, Were having a rogan josh in a bit , don't want her spraying second hand shizz over me ta


Laughing like mutley


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Why u even talking shit with those grow shop lads?
> Fuck that right off man


I sell to the cunts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

Selling fine but not sorting em cuts...then they won't buy from u lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Selling fine but not sorting em cuts...then they won't buy from u lol


Do you think they can grow them out? lol ant gotta clue


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone watching the ufc the night?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Hands up if u hate messers , fucking bloke in grow show begged me for clones 3 week ago , today is the 3rd time he put off having em, he can go to fuck now TOOL !!!!


Aye tell him to get fucked baz....or charge the fuck outta him for them


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Zedd is spot on , I've known the tosser for years in there , was just helping him out, he can go fuck up now, can't be arsed dealing with messers !


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

@MG aye I will mate, he can beg on in future !


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

What you got on the grow atm baz?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wtf is goin on in the world... ireland are at top of there world cup qualifyin group ...


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Well mg hows u been ..


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Been good m8, start doin work for a new guy in a week and getting a company van and shit, good money and tidy work....how's you? new kid coming shortly aye?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf is goin on in the world... ireland are at top of there world cup qualifyin group ...


N.I seconds a good job and all


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

howdy lads

hope all are well n good? done a lax on that last binge and forgot me password lol

nice1 for that sample of the glue Z was fucking lovely, way too strong for me tho is 11wk glue! me pal loved both the yeti n the glue and proper mingled him aswel n he smokes regular.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

How's things rambo? aye the glues strong smoke alright, yeti was a bit of a let down after blasting on glue for ages lol still nice smoke tho


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What you got on the grow atm baz?


Just Exo MG, I was going to order some beans off bb after crimbo, I haven't done owt but Exo since your lemon I was busted with, never even got to try it ffs


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> How's things rambo? aye the glues strong smoke alright, yeti was a bit of a let down after blasting on glue for ages lol still nice smoke tho


howdy mg yeah im not too sad geezer, had a mad one few wks back and just seems to take longer n longer to recover nowdays.....

me mate had a half of each, he said he prefered the yeti, but both where way to strong for me fucking destroyed me lol

hows you been mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> howdy lads
> 
> hope all are well n good? done a lax on that last binge and forgot me password lol
> 
> nice1 for that sample of the glue Z was fucking lovely, way too strong for me tho is 11wk glue! me pal loved both the yeti n the glue and proper mingled him aswel n he smokes regular.


"Scrambo" lmfao ,ermmmmm I wonder who that could be ???


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> howdy mg yeah im not too sad geezer, had a mad one few wks back and just seems to take longer n longer to recover nowdays.....
> 
> me mate had a half of each, he said he prefered the yeti, but both where way to strong for me fucking destroyed me lol
> 
> hows you been mate?


A few es a few weeks ago is as wild as I've been lol. Keeping good. Still waiting on a court date tho ffs.......folk love the glue round here m8, love it


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Just Exo MG, I was going to order some beans off bb after crimbo, I haven't done owt but Exo since your lemon I was busted with, never even got to try it ffs


Get urself a glue cut baz, thinks it good yeild, I never found out, easily sold an all. u in hydro or coco or what now?


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> A few es a few weeks ago is as wild as I've been lol. Keeping good. Still waiting on a court date tho ffs.......folk love the glue round here m8, love it


it is some lovely smoke hay, proper fucking strong, been sent the cut 2 or 3 times now and had total fuck ups 1st one got lost in the post and was a special delivery aswel, tried to get compo from royal mail for the fucker said it was me dead dad ashes, went on for ages thought i was gonna get a few quid then the cunts sent a letter saying you carnt send ashes so no compo no even refund on the postage lol

another time i snapped the fucker getting it out the bottle.... not meant to be a dont think lol


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> "Scrambo" lmfao ,ermmmmm I wonder who that could be ???


am trying to stay incognito mate lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> it is some lovely smoke hay, proper fucking strong, been sent the cut 2 or 3 times now and had total fuck ups 1st one got lost in the post and was a special delivery aswel, tried to get compo from royal mail for the fucker said it was me dead dad ashes, went on for ages thought i was gonna get a few quid then the cunts sent a letter saying you carnt send ashes so no compo no even refund on the postage lol
> 
> another time i snapped the fucker getting it out the bottle.... not meant to be a dont think lol


Aye I had the glue cut for a while, kept a mother for months then when finally got round to growing it things went pear shaped....went meant to be either lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Dead dad ashes lmfao...


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

you gonna start up again mg? ive not been growing for a while now meself, was doing abit with a mate for a while but the gaff got done by blaggers, was a few wks late tho, silly fuckers only took 1 light hood minus the ballast??? lol

yeah i hate the cunt mate aint spoke for years, and didnt no what else to say at the time.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

In a while m8 I'm in no rush, will only be something small too for mesel.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 12, 2016)

> no sorting em cuts...


ive yet to get gg#4


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

you been using the darknet much recently mg?

ordered a oz of hash for a mate last wk fucking thing still aint arrived, poxy xmas post does me nut in gets worse n worse each year.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> you been using the darknet much recently mg?
> 
> ordered a oz of hash for a mate last wk fucking thing still aint arrived, poxy xmas post does me nut in gets worse n worse each year.


Not at all m8, ain't been on in months. a m8s had a few orders, weed pills and some of them 25i tabs


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

U any plans for a grow scrambo?


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Not at all m8, ain't been on in months. a m8s had a few orders, weed pills and some of them 25i tabs


this order im waiting on is in escrow and with the change i got a few vals both sent last wk 2 different addys and neither has shown up, had murders last yr aswel with the post running up to xmas, cunts........


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> U any plans for a grow scrambo?


yeah i have mg, badly need to get me grow on again but no location mate, am working on it tho should be sorted just after xmas well hopefully anyway.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> this order im waiting on is in escrow and with the change i got a few vals both sent last wk 2 different addys and neither has shown up, had murders last yr with the post running up to xmas, cunts........


I hate waiting on stuff, always get a bit on edge when shits late too lol


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I hate waiting on stuff, always get a bit on edge when shits late too lol


its shite hay, the hash was for a mate and id told him plenty of times the risks so not much i can do, coins are in escrow can only put it down to it coming up to crimbo?!?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> yeah i have mg, badly need to get me grow on again but no location mate, am working on it tho should be sorted just after xmas well hopefully anyway.


Aye the only way I could atm would be at someone else's, but round here's not that big and it's hard to trust folks so I'll just wait a bit and do it on my own and have no one know at all


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> its shite hay, the hash was for a mate and id told him plenty of times the risks so not much i can do, coins are in escrow can only put it down to it coming up to crimbo?!?


What's the vendor say? id be on his case, wank when it's for someone else too


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the vendor say? id be on his case, wank when it's for someone else too


aint even bothered contacting the vendor yet thought id leave it to monday n go from there, had quite a few orders from the vendor no problems before and his feedback is showing plenty of recent orders so fuck no's, is a decent bit of hash aswel n only 85 a oz.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

What sorta hash? was given a bit of soft squidgy stuff ages ago and still have a bit, not fussed on it tbh


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What sorta hash? was given a bit of soft squidgy stuff ages ago and still have a bit, not fussed on it tbh


its a pollen mg, decent taste and stone certainly aint no soapbar not the primo either but well worth 85 a oz, and thats just been put up was 79 a oz for ages.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Been good m8, start doin work for a new guy in a week and getting a company van and shit, good money and tidy work....how's you? new kid coming shortly aye?


Thats good man save a few quid on the travellin bills.... yea not far of now .. once she doesnt start durin the mc gregor fight im all good ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> howdy lads
> 
> hope all are well n good? done a lax on that last binge and forgot me password lol
> 
> nice1 for that sample of the glue Z was fucking lovely, way too strong for me tho is 11wk glue! me pal loved both the yeti n the glue and proper mingled him aswel n he smokes regular.


Cant say im surprised ha


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> its a pollen mg, decent taste and stone certainly aint no soapbar not the primo either but well worth 85 a oz, and thats just been put up was 79 a oz for ages.


I prefer like a fluffy kinda pollen tbh, too much work with soft stuff for me lol


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Cant say im surprised ha


its was a bad one mate, lost a good wk and taken me 6 to recover lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Some good fights tonight Irish....what about mcgregor amd his mink coat? lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> A few es a few weeks ago is as wild as I've been lol. Keeping good. Still waiting on a court date tho ffs.......folk love the glue round here m8, love it


Im on the sniff now tryn to keep straight in front of the missus and her sis  .... be interestin to see how this ends ...


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I prefer like a fluffy kinda pollen tbh, too much work with soft stuff for me lol


i find alot of the cheaper squidgy is nasty, like squidgy soapbar, this cheap pollen im on about it fluffy not the fluffyist but still a decent bit for the price.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Thot about a bit of sniff to stay up tonight mesel but never bothered, I'm dosed with the fucking cold


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

@ MG soil m8


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

How u getting on with that baz? u not goin back to hydro?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

I just signed up for another weekend of ayahuasca and mescaline in the forest, 5 trips in 48 hours


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I just signed up for another weekend of ayahuasca and mescaline in the forest, 5 trips in 48 hours


Good man zeddd


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Sounds good if u like that sorta thing, be too much for me I reckon. when's this z?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Good man zeddd


Man the post trip high was a full week, can't wait, taking the mrs this time, 2 nd honeymoon


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good if u like that sorta thing, be too much for me I reckon. when's this z?


Pre crimbo, beats panto


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Does the missus enjoy the tripping amd shit too z?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Does the missus enjoy the tripping amd shit too z?


Yes she is so straight, never taken any drugs, then she met me and we drank ayahuasca together, that was 8 years ago. It's so fkin trippy it's not like doing drugs, it's like psychotherapy, space/time travel and telepathy rolled into one 4 hour hold the floor rollercoaster that is derailing, superb fun


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Man the post trip high was a full week, can't wait, taking the mrs this time, 2 nd honeymoon


Last honeymoon


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Last honeymoon


I've had 2 with the first wife ( 2nd didn't work I blame the mushrooms) and one with the real wife so far


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I just signed up for another weekend of ayahuasca and mescaline in the forest, 5 trips in 48 hours


Is it with mates or is it like fight club but with psychedelics?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Wtf is goin on in the world... ireland are at top of there world cup qualifyin group ...


Don't jinx it u twat first the rugby,ufc n now this..boom well have the north next week at this rate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Been good m8, start doin work for a new guy in a week and getting a company van and shit, good money and tidy work....how's you? new kid coming shortly aye?


If ur ever in England and turn urself into a fairy let me know..can fit alot into a big bag n their prices are good so swing down south on ur way hack n ill take 5 min if the price is right


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

scrambo said:


> howdy lads
> 
> hope all are well n good? done a lax on that last binge and forgot me password lol
> 
> nice1 for that sample of the glue Z was fucking lovely, way too strong for me tho is 11wk glue! me pal loved both the yeti n the glue and proper mingled him aswel n he smokes regular.


 great,it's called doing a lax now..mind I did wake up pop 2 2mg xanax n 10mg of diazepam lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I hate waiting on stuff, always get a bit on edge when shits late too lol


I get a buzz when ordering...ukbenzo still hasn't accepted my 2k order..but he's closing Monday n I did get it in early but in fairness he's not been online since I placed me order..was so impressed with the last order that I had to order more..think I got like 150 extra pills with the k pack n best stealth yet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye the only way I could atm would be at someone else's, but round here's not that big and it's hard to trust folks so I'll just wait a bit and do it on my own and have no one know at all


That's the only way mate n have one trusted mate to be ur middle man so he gets the customers n u pay him in pot or give him a cut of the money...most will just ask for the smoke so ur laughing..I've one lad that if he sells 6 bags for me @300e I give him a bag for free n he always takes from the ppl he's sorting stash so ends out with a fair bit himself n I'm only giving 2.4gs or so.so that shows u how desperate ppl are although for himself yesterday he asked for a bud so I gave him a 3g bud n he was extatic..fucker made me 150 the last two days n probably 500 this week


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's the only way mate n have one trusted mate to be ur middle man so he gets the customers n u pay him in pot or give him a cut of the money...most will just ask for the smoke so ur laughing..I've one lad that if he sells 6 bags for me @300e I give him a bag for free n he always takes from the ppl he's sorting stash so ends out with a fair bit himself n I'm only giving 2.4gs or so.so that shows u how desperate ppl are although for himself yesterday he asked for a bud so I gave him a 3g bud n he was extatic..fucker made me 150 the last two days n probably 500 this week


Who is the hideous child molester in your new Avvi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Who is the hideous child molester in your new Avvi


I dunno just liked the piece tbh


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like a depressed 14 year old painted it, horrible


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2016)

Well I like it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 13, 2016)

Lowry was a well known kiddy fiddler !!! Good spotting Z !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Lowry was a well known kiddy fiddler !!! Good spotting Z !


Really? Lemme check this shit out, it did trigger my survival mode


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I dunno just liked the piece tbhView attachment 3829717


Ok fuk this, bad art simples, where is the light source in that portrait?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2016)

Lights seem to be beaming out ur arse lol.
It's all about opinion/perspective...what u think isn't great art may be interesting by others. I just liked the pic


----------



## scrambo (Nov 13, 2016)

''like a reflection one might catch of oneself after a sleepless night'' 

fuck off that bloke looks like hes been up for wks lol check them eyes out!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

Good to see you scrambo, whisky n glue how bout you?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

scrambo said:


> ''like a reflection one might catch of oneself after a sleepless night''
> 
> fuck off that bloke looks like hes been up for wks lol check them eyes out!


lol sleepless month of speed n booze


----------



## scrambo (Nov 13, 2016)

just the vods mate, getting too fucking old mate for this getting on it all the time each blowout seems to take longer n longer to recover from lol

i couldnt smoke that glue if i was drinking would be a instant spew job methinks...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2016)

scrambo said:


> i find alot of the cheaper squidgy is nasty, like squidgy soapbar, this cheap pollen im on about it fluffy not the fluffyist but still a decent bit for the price.


I got that Nepalese in the end off medsforyou. It was real nice but I didn't get to finish it off though. I fell asleep on the sofa with it on the lid of my skinning up box and I'm pretty sure my dog ate the fucker. I might order some more when I next sort some coins out


----------



## scrambo (Nov 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I got that Nepalese in the end off medsforyou. It was real nice but I didn't get to finish it off though. I fell asleep on the sofa with it on the lid of my skinning up box and I'm pretty sure my dog ate the fucker. I might order some more when I next sort some coins out


dog ate it, more like ya smoked it all n blaming it on the dog lol is a nice bit of hash tho, near all they stock is pretty much the best you can get of the darknet uk to uk, jnenfrancis has some decent hash aswel slightly cheaper but a nice range of choice, i found his personal polm to be one of the best he stocks.

that pollen of drrelax aint no where near as good as either them 2 but is proper cheap and worth the price


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2016)

scrambo said:


> dog ate it, more like ya smoked it all n blaming it on the dog lol is a nice bit of hash tho, near all they stock is pretty much the best you can get of the darknet uk to uk, jnenfrancis has some decent hash aswel slightly cheaper but a nice range of choice, i found his personal polm to be one of the best he stocks.
> 
> that pollen of drrelax aint no where near as good as either them 2 but is proper cheap and worth the price


I got some squidgy through yesterday but it's not great. Really harsh on your throat but at least it's not got that horrible soapbar smell to it.


----------



## scrambo (Nov 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I got some squidgy through yesterday but it's not great. Really harsh on your throat but at least it's not got that horrible soapbar smell to it.


yeah some of that squidgy is proper ropey, aint had any for a while but bits i remember getting like ya say very harsh and also found alot of it just too squidgy almost like fucking playdough lol i like a real bit of goldseal tho is a nice mild hash.

this was one me favourite hash's i got online, was a pure sativa hash from the Philippines really nice, sometimes its worth having a go at foreign orders just to try some new stuff and prices generally cheaper than uk to uk.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone watch this?


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2016)

scrambo said:


> yeah some of that squidgy is proper ropey, aint had any for a while but bits i remember getting like ya say very harsh and also found alot of it just too squidgy almost like fucking playdough lol i like a real bit of goldseal tho is a nice mild hash.
> 
> this was one me favourite hash's i got online, was a pure sativa hash from the Philippines really nice, sometimes its worth having a go at foreign orders just to try some new stuff and prices generally cheaper than uk to uk.
> 
> View attachment 3829812


Nice pink


Captain Keg said:


> Anyone watch this?


Yeah parody porn, see what happens when they remove their teeth


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 13, 2016)

medicated gummy bears will do the trick, if you're into that.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Nice pink
> 
> Yeah parody porn, see what happens when they remove their teeth


Seen an American version, the granny thought the vap was a dildo. 

Fucking gilfs lad


----------



## scrambo (Nov 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Nice pink


needed a laptop at the time was just the best spec for the price in pc world pink or not lol thats about 4-5 laptops ago lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2016)

I got a Q of basic Moroccan a week or so ago and that's a really nice clean smoke. 
The squidgy tastes ok but it's just harsh. When I first started on the DN which was only a couple of months ago I got some nice Pakistani black off of Cali bud uk bit he only sells two grams at once. I'd buy an oz but he won't do it. This stuff is wank compared to that Nepalese from medsforyou. It's not cheap from medsforyou though but I don't mind paying if it's nice.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2016)

She's in bed and it's Sunday. I wonder how many of these I'll get through tonight lol. I haven't tried the Levi's yet and they are meant to be 250's from partyflocknl


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3829907 She's in bed and it's Sunday. I wonder how many of these I'll get through tonight lol. I haven't tried the Levi's yet and they are meant to be 250's from partyflocknl


Don't forget to share..unless the "dog" gets to them first lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3829907 She's in bed and it's Sunday. I wonder how many of these I'll get through tonight lol. I haven't tried the Levi's yet and they are meant to be 250's from partyflocknl


Canoe or vending machine this trip?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 14, 2016)

Why settle for the one..canoes ain't just for water..get paddling down to get urself a pack of fags...vending machine first..u don't wanna be that annoying guy that pays by card for small items


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2016)

christ look at the chunks of grit in the redbull haha.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2016)

Errrrrrrrrr, have u seen the news ? Some bloke just been found guilty of killing, cooking & eating a copper in London !!!...... Tasted just like pork by all accounts


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 14, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Errrrrrrrrr, have u seen the news ? Some bloke just been found guilty of killing, cooking & eating a copper in London !!!...... Tasted just like pork by all accounts


At least he found a use for the cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2016)

Inspector vindaloo with some cuntstubble chutney?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Canoe or vending machine this trip?


I didn't go mad last night so my hallucinating was minimal. I only took one and I set an alarm on my phone to tell me to go to bed at half three which has been one of my better ideas. I took a xanax when the alarm went off and hit the sack. 
The Levi's have a pretty potent come up and then a nice relaxing buzz. I just stayed up watching the F1 that I'd sky+'d and smoking hash. 
I feel fine today well maybe a bit drowsy when I woke up from the xanax. They knock me the fuck out those xanax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

Nah the xanax have a short half life u come up fast but ur down again fairly quick.it's why the recommend diazapam for tapering off as it's in the body for alot longer....tbh ur just getting old mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

Gf just guilt tripped into paying for her flight to Germany...I feel a session coming on when she goes


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 15, 2016)

Dead in here tonight.....I blame home drug use mesen !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah id took 4 xanax and a joint b4 she asked now I'd to take 2 10mg n 4mg of xanax to cope loool


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

Cobx4 ordered


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Cobx4 ordered


How much mate £ , what's the output ? ....let me know in a few month when your floging it for a tenner


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

500 pounds 204w gonna use it for veg n if impressed I'll flower under em in my 3x3 then get the cobx9 for my flowering


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html


I worked out , it would take 3 years to break even with a 600 hps @ that price, & there just about fucked then arnt they ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah the xanax have a short half life u come up fast but ur down again fairly quick.it's why the recommend diazapam for tapering off as it's in the body for alot longer....tbh ur just getting old mate


I took some Valium too. One blue and three yellow. I do those before and during to keep me from blasting out music and doing other stupid stuff that wouldn't go down well when she's asleep lol. 
Those Levi's are quite strong. 
They are not as mental as the Punishers but my tolerance was lower back then though. 
I'm going to pack it in for a month or so to get my tolerance back down.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

Well I'll get the cobx9 for flowering the x4 is for my 3x3...ill be doing a journal


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 15, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well I'll get the cobx9 for flowering the x4 is for my 3x3...ill be doing a journal


3x3? Says in the specs on the page you just posted it covers an 80cmx80cm area so you might need to order a few mor to cover a 3x3 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 15, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> 3x3? Says in the specs on the page you just posted it covers an 80cmx80cm area so you might need to order a few mor to cover a 3x3 lol


Ur still thinking in watts dude u want
PAR.

http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html

It wven states it's good for a 3x3

In that link the comparison is with a 600w hps


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur still thinking in watts dude u want
> PAR.
> 
> http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html
> ...


*Budmaster COB-X-4*

*Our Price:* *£500.00* (inc 20% VAT), £416.67 (ex VAT)
VAT only applicable to EU Residents
*Bar Code:* 635346597558
*LED's:* 48 x Osram COB
*Coverage:* 80cm x 80cm
*Energy Used:* 200w
*Input Voltage:* 100 - 240v
*Frequency:* 50 - 60hz
*Current:* 600ma
*Voltage:* 70
*Amps:* 0.8
*Dimensions:* 32 x 32 x 6cm
*Warranty:* 3 Years
*Datasheet:* Click Here to Download Datasheet
*Energy Used in 1 Year (5145hrs):* 450.7 kWh/(a * m2)
*600w HPS Energy Used in 1 Year (5145hrs):* 1345.7 kWh/(a * m2)


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2016)

Also with COB`s most of the lads in the LED section are aiming for 40-50W/sqft for flowering (slightly less for veg) so even following their rule of thumb the 200W light wouldnt cover 9sqft etc

3x3=9sqft

9x40W==360W needed
9x50W= 450W needed


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2016)

@yorkie inbox


----------



## zeddd (Nov 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> *Budmaster COB-X-4*
> 
> *Our Price:* *£500.00* (inc 20% VAT), £416.67 (ex VAT)
> VAT only applicable to EU Residents
> ...


It uses 1/3 of the leccy of a 600 and produces 1/3 of the bud, yet costs 10 x the price, fuk leds


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 16, 2016)

^^^^^^ what he says, I suppose lack of heat is the only real plus with em atm


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It uses 1/3 of the leccy of a 600 and produces 1/3 of the bud, yet costs 10 x the price, fuk leds


Lot cheaper to just build your own lol

They will be the future of growing but very expensive right now to swap over to initially


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Nov 16, 2016)

christ i havent done owt in nr 2 years and even i know leds suck monkey balls.

howzit goin lads... this livin on benfits legally is kicking my fucking arse injunction nearly over but im out of fucks to give i reckon,they havent been back and i havent touched weed in over a year myself, think im just gunna try get setup, but imm well behind the times,any good beans u tried u can recomend to get me goin? i know ya'll buy the less commercial better stuffif ya getme? obviously the cheaper the better,none of this 90 qwid for 2 fems nonsence.asi cant get snips so it tis whaat it is to get oing again.

sorry if i havent been aroundor if u have messaged and i aint repliedive really been struggling and all this growing talk kills me so i just ogged in and out and i havent bookmarked riu so yano.... lol,,


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Also with COB`s most of the lads in the LED section are aiming for 40-50W/sqft for flowering (slightly less for veg) so even following their rule of thumb the 200W light wouldnt cover 9sqft etc
> Read the site they're closer to the sun's par and work just as efficient than the 50w with aparently better output...she's only gonna be in the 3x3 to veg my girls then if I'm pleased I'll get the cobx9
> 3x3=9sqft
> 
> ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 16, 2016)

Took 2 many xanax to correct that post


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 16, 2016)

Evening Ice man, long time no read . Hope ya shits on the up !


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 16, 2016)

See ghettogrower was up today, anyone know how he got on? hope he's reading this...


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2016)

Hope all went well for him.


----------



## Rizlared (Nov 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> http://www.budmaster.co.uk/COB-X-4.html


What's 'best' for one man may not be for all.

I'm in no position to lay out for LEDs just now buy will be following your grow journal with interest


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2016)

That's why it's going into the veg tent before which I'll probably flower under n whip out my clone tent to keep me cuts going so if all goes to plan cobx4 from rooting to chop but ill be able to see during veg how she fairs out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What's 'best' for one man may not be for all.
> 
> I'm in no position to lay out for LEDs just now buy will be following your grow journal with interest


Oh n theyre built such a way u can customise them easily to your requirements with just a screw driver lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 18, 2016)

Brrrrrrrrr cold today


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 18, 2016)

Cobs arrived today just hooked em up n gonna flip tomorrow n take cuts..threads in my link


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 18, 2016)

Gfs on her fuckin period so 8 xanax letter n 2mg of diazapam I think I can chill.off tomorrow


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 18, 2016)

Get yer Cob out then


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh n theyre built such a way u can customise them easily to your requirements with just a screw driver lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

You've some horn for the Clarkson gif


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

Made a few ebay buys after some xanax and blues


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll be taking cuts n flipping tomorrow..gf blitzes the gaff so I couldn't make much a mess ao I just marked n cleaned the pots I'll just soaking in isopropyl same with the prop so hopefully I'll get me cuts (including rimmers lol) in the jiffy under the cobx4 tomorrow n to combat the cold I think I'll overdrive my 600w


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

Forgot the pics b4 the butchery


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

Two of the strains are breeders boutique deep blue x livers in the middle my fav..she turns purple a bit n blows up in flowering n Dbxl5 for yeild back left n rest is gg4 for sale I'll keep me dbxls for myself I love the fruity taste.


----------



## lurch74 (Nov 19, 2016)

looking nice! how bigs your space man?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

That's a 4x4..biggest challenge was keeping the gg4 tame so the rest could catch up..600w flowering tomorrow which I'll use the super lumens function to keep the heat up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

5 plants btw


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

Gonna take cuts tomorrow n test out my cobx4 it's in my sig


----------



## lurch74 (Nov 19, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's a 4x4..biggest challenge was keeping the gg4 tame so the rest could catch up..600w flowering tomorrow which I'll use t[/QUOTE


 Take thats 4mx4m yeah? im growing in 2.4mx1.2m tent finding it hard to get to 24 degrees when my 600w on from 8pm to 8am its in my loft so the covers open as much as poss to draw the heat up! iv got the option of putting another 600w over them later on down the line, I had to put a lighter fan on over them last night I think my other was too strong ,its my 1st wk in flower iv got 5 too


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

Ur a noob aren't u lol


----------



## lurch74 (Nov 19, 2016)

yeah man


----------



## lurch74 (Nov 19, 2016)

just getting the hang of things! Badly!! lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2016)

lurch74 said:


> Take thats 4mx4m yeah? im growing in 2.4mx1.2m tent finding it hard to get to 24 degrees when my 600w on from 8pm to 8am its in my loft so the covers open as much as poss to draw the heat up! iv got the option of putting another 600w over them later on down the line, I had to put a lighter fan on over them last night I think my other was too strong ,its my 1st wk in flower iv got 5 too


1.2m n I've a 3x3 which is like .8m for veg so that's a 4x4 n a 3x3 lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Don't want to offend but u nay wanna look in different threads like LED section,autos section and noobs. this threads more for banter with a few mates,just general shit talk and the occasional rimmer gif


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Got my beast on standby incase of any intruders


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't want to offend but u nay wanna look in different threads like LED section,autos section and noobs. this threads more for banter with a few mates,just general shit talk and the occasional rimmer gif


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

Went fishing yesterday up my local res, FOOK it was cold ! I am now an Alaskan bush person !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Cuts taken 600w put in the 4x4 n the cob x4 in the 3x3..since they're only cuttings I'll have 2 of the lights on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

You're a beautiful man baz


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You're a beautiful man baz


Awwww cheers man , so are you ( not in a gay way !)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh no homo dude just a manly comment...I was more referring to the rugged out doors type image you cast...no homo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow this feels like getting fuck all xmas cards...y u cunts not follow my journal? yeah I'm in a huff and if u guys don't I promise I'll post every one of u a load of my shit in a mylar bag saying it's thc infused delectables.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

First you'll all have to resend ur adresses via pm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Bargain lads


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U still owe be N oz baz I did that fucking jig. or follow my thread and sing it's praises u jerk


Lmco how do I follow it mate ? Were is it ? Lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't want to offend but u nay wanna look in different threads like LED section,autos section and noobs. this threads more for banter with a few mates,just general shit talk and the occasional rimmer gif


Yeah piss off lurch


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Lmco how do I follow it mate ? Were is it ? Lol


In my sig you selfish sob


----------



## makka (Nov 20, 2016)

Lmao gotta love this thread


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

U better follow me journal aswell u sack o shit 


makka said:


> Lmao gotta love this thread


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

One bad comment and I'll send u that mylar with shite


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

^^^^ I could always ask those nice police men if I could have one of my lemons they borrowed off me some time back ...they were coming on a treat too


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Well u have the charm all u needs a breef case to get the respect and a pencil protector then my friend...profit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's the link u lazy slag
http://rollitup.org/t/budmaster-cobx4-grow-in-3x3-veg-possibly-flowering-under-the-same-light-n-tent.927015/


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here's the link u lazy slag
> http://rollitup.org/t/budmaster-cobx4-grow-in-3x3-veg-possibly-flowering-under-the-same-light-n-tent.927015/


Re inventing the wheel


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2016)

U.K. Growers thread, not U.K. Fukin led fail leafy thread


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

@ Z lmao m8, " UK lets fuck about with little kiddy lights thread" poor slips , I'm sure he will do good with em !!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @ Z lmao m8, " UK lets fuck about with little kiddy lights thread" poor slips , I'm sure he will do good with em !!


It's crimbo soon I'm gonna put fairy lights on em for bigger buds
. Gavita 1150 for veg, 600w son t green on cheap reflector for flower ftw


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2016)

In veg cannabis can take extreme light intensity once the roots are established, this idea of less light in veg and more in flower is bollox, veg the cunts like it's midday July with as much lux par or whatever u think matters re light intensity. Carry this shit on into flower and they will suffer. LEDs CFL s are for establishing roots on clones for 2 weeks max. Follow nature for lux imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Re inventing the wheel


It's evolution my friend. here's let me explain; why use more watt if u can get a better par output for a plant with max penatration at a fraction of the cost? watt=money.
Your lowering ur expenditure without fuckin with yeild.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's evolution my friend. here's let me explain; why use more watt if u can get a better par output for a plant with max penatration at a fraction of the cost? watt=money.
> Your lowering ur expenditure without fuckin with yeild.


Quality of end product and just the physics of leds which don't obey the 1/d2, grow some gg4 post a pic and we will see


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

Well atm I've only the cobx4 for veg if I get the god 9 or Cobx9 drawing 750w or so I'll show u but even if I do flower therein losing out on precious veg tent space...may just buy the god led x9 or the cobx9 for next run so I can throw the ones in the 3x3 into the 4x4 with the x9 ...hefty price but great bunch of guys so far...even posting ne there newer lenses for free


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

N btw lux don't mean shit about the light in reference to something like par.


This is a short but informative pdf n I can also send u the one on my cobx4 of you'd like but this pfd is unrelated n just something I found stoned n on a few xanax lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2016)

Seems dst knows I'm on my way to amsterdam haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck pre rolling those...thanks for the invite guys..first u won't follow my whore thread now u won't invite me to your shindigs...DST is Scottish they're worse than the irish ffs u can't even understand em n if they don't cross their legs you'll see balls ...red hairy blue balls resting on the wooden bar stool , swaying with the breeze ...the breeze of regret that u didn't invite good ol lax


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just figured out why my plants got a bit fucked up this grow,same nute levels and strain as previous grows but they were showing weird blothes and discolouring here and there etc..........bottle of nutes ive been using is nearly 2 years out of date ffs.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

Man pick up some cheap liquid seaweed feed...shits magnificent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

Don't shake the bottle if ur gonna foliar feed it...made that mistake myself


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Man pick up some cheap liquid seaweed feed...shits magnificent


Went n picked up a bottle of tomorite to see me thru til i do an amazon order lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2016)

Wouldn't life be different if they legalise ....at last we can pay tax on it !!!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Wouldn't life be different if they legalise ....at last we can pay tax on it !!!


Wtf am I going to for stress if it's legal!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Went n picked up a bottle of tomorite to see me thru til i do an amazon order lol


I was sceptical about my cheap seeweed shit had a Maggot floating in it but it does sewm more effective than the other shit I bought for over a tenner n it looked like water downed piss next to my thick shank ass 3e feed bottle n bigger size n all.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Wtf am I going to for stress if it's legal!


Leave your Mrs & go on a shag fest !, did my stress levels the world of good lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2016)

I'd pick clean clothing freshly ironed n a clean warm home any day


----------



## zeddd (Nov 21, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Leave your Mrs & go on a shag fest !, did my stress levels the world of good lol


Nah man would never cheat on this one, she's beautiful and I'm an ol cunt. IDE prob pull some ginger hair bear and not be able to get it up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 22, 2016)

Only if I know u..no creeps pls


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 22, 2016)

Got me cut throat today n after cutting only half a bloody kneck I got the hand of it n love it..propper shave


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Got me cut throat today n after cutting only half a bloody kneck I got the hand of it n love it..propper shave


Practice on a balloon.

Cover a balloon in shaving foam and shave it off without popping the balloon.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Got me cut throat today n after cutting only half a bloody kneck I got the hand of it n love it..propper shave



You didn't cut deep enough


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2016)

Shaving foam is for pussies, these days


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Practice on a balloon.
> 
> Cover a balloon in shaving foam and shave it off without popping the balloon.


Now he says it..wick of paying 20+ quid for that 4 blade razor crap si cutthroat it is...only took have a kneck to get the hand of it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2016)

Zeddd foam/gel/soap serves an objective purpose in shaving (efficiency), comfort is an added bonus.

Dry shaving with blades fucks your skin up long term as the blade drags/skips and generally tears your face to pieces.

The best shaving brushes are made with pure Badger hair for a reason.

I'd rather not put 20 years onto the age of my face with poor shaving practices.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 22, 2016)

I've always shaved with the grain n now I've a lush beard lads...and it's black yo


----------



## zeddd (Nov 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Zeddd foam/gel/soap serves an objective purpose in shaving (efficiency), comfort is an added bonus.
> 
> Dry shaving with blades fucks your skin up long term as the blade drags/skips and generally tears your face to pieces.
> 
> ...


I have been shaving everyday for 10 years in the shower, shaving gel is for cunts, literally


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2016)

Cunt shaver here...

.....ffs there is some right gash weed around the coffeeshops. And the gg4 that is kicking about is from seed as it's nowt like the clone only.
Some nice hash entries though.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes, I confess to being a cunt shaver too , I have sensitive skin & it needs moisture, although I haven't had a shave for months, Mrs likes stubble between her milky white thighs , so electric stubble designer shaver has come into my life :/


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I have been shaving everyday for 10 years in the shower, shaving gel is for cunts, literally



And the natural oils in your hair and skin are waterproof. 

Go to a decent barber for a proper cut throat shave sometime and then come back and say it wasn't the best shave of your life and that soap is for cunts and I'll call you a liar.



Shave however you want mate but you are clearly mistaking the difference between having an ultra smooth, clean shaven face with great skin condition and just simply removing the daily stubble.

There is no comparison between the two, which is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Bunduki (Nov 22, 2016)

Fuck the barber, get a good brush yourself and find a decent leisure centre or gym with a steam room.
Sit in there for 20m, head to the sink and lather up with a brush, you'll get the best shave you've ever had.

My local barber charges £7.50 for a shave and he's shit, mate used him and he missed spots.
Local gym charges £6 for a day pass to the sauna, steam room and swimming pool with a snack and drink (bacon baguette + mocha for me) included and the steam room will do a hell of a lot more to open up your pores and saturate your hairs than 5 minutes with a hot wet towel on your face in the barbers.

Trust me, I'm a bald cunt, I have an entire fucking head to shave so I look more like Vin Diesel than Friar Tuck so plenty of practice


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the natural oils in your hair and skin are waterproof.
> 
> Go to a decent barber for a proper cut throat shave sometime and then come back and say it wasn't the best shave of your life and that soap is for cunts and I'll call you a liar.
> 
> ...


Nah its faired out to be my best xanax ebay buy yet I got the removable blades one just cuz they're so fucking cheap to replace and I get 2 free boxes of blades that I half and fit in very snug so they'll last ages and you definitely need preferably shaving gel, something with a alot of lather that really thickens up.
then I do me lines so me beard don't look like a pedo beard.amazing razor I'll eventually get the more expensive ones you whone the blade but I may just get a better one anyways this was like 7e job done and u really feel the control I noticed when held at about a 30 degree angel you've no problem just smooth strokes n is great for following the grain. I sometimes shave my kneck in the shower but when I'm cleaning up my lines I do it in the sink after is as heat opens up the pours then shave you'll get there then cold water straight to close/tighten the pours..then u can call every 1 for being fag got for using pussy mac 10 blades costing ton of grade imma be cowboy ,smoke rolled and all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2016)

Took a bit of practice not to melt the plastic but 7 sheets of paper folded over then ten seconds with the straighteners clamped then pull it out a few times n doom...ninja stealth..new pack of baccy ; ) she seems fairly smell proof aswell


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2016)

Went a bit further and took the customs stamp off my fresh baccy n used double sided sticky take so it looks un upend. ..even replaced the tabacco encrusted sticky seal


----------



## zeddd (Nov 23, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And the natural oils in your hair and skin are waterproof.
> 
> Go to a decent barber for a proper cut throat shave sometime and then come back and say it wasn't the best shave of your life and that soap is for cunts and I'll call you a liar.
> 
> ...


I don't even buy my soap, I make it now with pH up and olive oil, can rinse the plants with it if needed, so it's only toothpaste and razor I need to buy, fuk going to a barber and spending a tenner for a shave, did it in India hot towels the lot, fuk that I can wipe my own arse


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 23, 2016)

Some Psychosis at 43 days

 
Mystery Cookies


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 23, 2016)

Went one step further .... I feel like a ninja throwing star...sleek,mysterious but deadly lol got another order n had another pouch so took it a little more serious so the opening is sealed (straighteners with 7 sheets of paper so she wouldn't show melting signs) then replaced the bit of stick tape with fresh, got the customs you'll off in 1 go n double sided tape onto it after measuring her lol (11 or so sheets to seal the plastic packaging)


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2016)

I want to move to Alaska & be an Alaskan bush person


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 24, 2016)

yo guys hows it going been so busy with work aint got time to shit these days but on the plus side i get to harvest this weekend but ive also got an council electrical inspection coming up ffs so i gotta take everything down and hide it all @the yorkshireman what was the name of that shop m8 for the pc parts im due an upgrade


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, back from the dam, lovely few days chilling with the BB boys. Have to say nothing has touched @DST 's gear tho like he said the lads from Tenerife had some lovely bits of hash.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 25, 2016)

You needed the brake Don !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2016)

I could do with another break. got back and got on it with the missus & done a bottle of rum in. amazingly i'm not hanging out me own arse.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 25, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I want to move to Alaska & be an Alaskan bush person


I don't know why but i always see something smutty when I read your posts.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I could do with another break. got back and got on it with the missus & done a bottle of rum in. amazingly i'm not hanging out me own arse.[/QUOTE


Trouble ahead


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't know why but i always see something smutty when I read your posts.


Funny I never seen that before but now you mention it, yes, I can see it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Trouble ahead


But while there's music and moonlight....


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> But while there's music and moonlight....


...And booze and weed


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm off to do some marriage relationship therapy, booked me n Mrs up for a WE of aya n cactus, she's getting full dosed this time, fun in the forest at winter solstice, build a big fire n heal


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Have a good un zeddd, bit cold in the forest atm for me tho


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Have a good un zeddd, bit cold in the forest atm for me tho


Thanks man, it's not cold when u on the mescaline


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 25, 2016)

That's another one I'd like to try. I read The Doors Of Perception when I was in my early twenties and really fancied giving it a try but I've never been able to get hold of it. 
I've lost count of the times I've done LSD and Liberty Caps and other than Salvia once that's the psychedelics I've tried. 
I suppose with the DN I could get whatever I want thesedays. My life is a bit stressful at the moment so I don't think I would enjoy it


----------



## Jaybudda (Nov 25, 2016)

Can I ask u guys how long u have all been growing without any interruption from the police? Recently moved to a new address and a little sceptical as to whether to set up my grow....planning on a 1.5x1.5 m tent 600w air cooled hps, acoustic ducting etc, phresh filter...


----------



## zeddd (Nov 25, 2016)

Jaybudda said:


> Can I ask u guys how long u have all been growing without any interruption from the police? Recently moved to a new address and a little sceptical as to whether to set up my grow....planning on a 1.5x1.5 m tent 600w air cooled hps, acoustic ducting etc, phresh filter...


We all get nicked in the end, especially noobs


----------



## Jaybudda (Nov 25, 2016)

Aha zeddd, new here, new house not a noob but for real... u been gripped or been settled in for a good few years without hassle?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2016)

Aye ye were reet Z She's mint but a bit too like me. Scary.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

It never works don...u need one that at most just smoke..yin to yang type shit...you guys are both impulsive and have a tendency to go on a mad one..that shit right der is what we call an explosive relationship...and trust me after the bang you will whimper.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Fuckin barging yesterday..my prop is cracked n I wanted a bigger one anyways but with postage it wasn't worth it so looked everywhere couldn't find one then boom old handy store had one covered in dust with the packaging damaged Was 39€ down to 31 then I said she looks a bit worn n I can see a tiny shatter (tiny one at the corner that i ducted taped over since its where it meets the base so no worries but anyways I asked what's the best he could do on it he said 25 I said I'd give him 20e..boom massive ass prop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Here she is under my old tray


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2016)

Posties been


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Did anything else land?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Always got stubble rash n 5 or 3 o'clock shadow pretty fast but lads the cut throat makes that shit baby soft for DAYS well I'm on day 2 now and still no stubble..fuckin mint n miles cheaper to keep new blades about


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Definitely gonna get a cheap layering kit so I can do me beard in sections. 
Used some bio oil on the blade..flawless glide


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


>


That's the man behind the slippers right there lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

I've just shaved my coin purse !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

That's me actually


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

my shits slick n this is no out of pjs day n that means no shower lol


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 26, 2016)

i just can't do the beard. Gets too fucking itchy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

I wash mine with head n shoulders n beard oil softens it like silk...with a nice shine n I also suggest the balm it's good from turning u to pedo to styled guru


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

I'll post one styled tomorrow all slick n shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Still waiting on my email from budmaster about fitting a Cobx6 or cobx8 n 2 cobx4s for my flowering tent..just wondering if they'd fit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

It's a 1.2m tent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Started my lollypop slowly so decided to throw up my 600w grow...if my veg goes to plan I'm switching out to maybe a cobx6 or cobx8 n 2 cobx 4s but it's depending on my 1.2m tent (4x4) anyone wanna go on the budmaster site n all the length of the cobx6 n 2 cobx4 in a 4 x4 n if possible would a cobx8 for with the 2 cobx4s?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh yes the pics..been pinching the gg4 but she seems a little aroused from it   since its under the 600w I'd to use me specs but u get the idea...Nd brown spots is seaweed lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 26, 2016)

Once I make bigger hooks imma use the net for all them bulking tops n feed em under the mesh screen


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2016)

bazoomer said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> my shits slick n this is no out of pjs day n that means no shower lolView attachment 3839670 View attachment 3839671


Jesus lives


----------



## zeddd (Nov 26, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> my shits slick n this is no out of pjs day n that means no shower lolView attachment 3839670 View attachment 3839671


Is it pizza or pasta you are after with that look?


----------



## The-Budster (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2016)

LAX on some #nofilter crack haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Jesus lives


I know how odd is it my hairs black..I'm irish like all u need is one recessive red gene to be present in either parent n boom u bold be a ginger but as stated recessive do dome may or may not take over


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> LAX on some #nofilter crack haha


Nah man I'm just really really rediculously good looking


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

Thick black man beard..u guys want it.fucking laugh at patchy beards at the gentlemen beard club last tuesday


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> I've just shaved my coin purse !


Nothing smutty there. 
I fancy a takeaway tonight. I might get a Brazilian


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thick black man beard..u guys want it.fucking laugh at patchy beards at the gentlemen beard club last tuesday


I can grow one but I'd look like Osama with badger stripes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

Say it's a racing stripe to all the honeys. when ur at ur barber they clean it up nice but get yourself a cutthroat they're amazing.day 3 n now I'm getting stubble lol b4 I'd have it by3pm


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 27, 2016)

Had a wonderful night last night , Chinese , piss,shit, spunk & spit ,my kind of evening


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Another U.K. Grower here. Desperately waiting for April to get those seeds out for the outdoor grow. This years is dr krippling Red Leicester tease.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Also.. best seed company's for the uk?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 27, 2016)

^^^^^ Breeders Boutique


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Only 15 strains abalible and most out of stock. There must be better than that lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

Who's this Unknown Spunk not liking The beans?


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

That's not a nice way to welcome someone to the forum now is it


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

The strains look great. Just not enough choice


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> Only 15 strains abalible and most out of stock. There must be better than that lol


Throw em an email best been I ever got was a dbxl they give ten freebies or so just email n ask what they have. they use some rare clone on lies in their creation and take it very serious..they're all I buy from


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Throw em an email best been I ever got was a dbxl they give ten freebies or so just email n ask what they have. they use some rare clone on lies in their creation and take it very serious..they're all I buy from


I will do. The site didn't seem very professional. That's the only reason I doubted them. I'll drop them an email tomorrow and see what they sudgest


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> That's not a nice way to welcome someone to the forum now is it


Not a very smart entrance, you won't know why but we do


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Unless you work for them I don't understand your beef? I simply said there must be a better website. I've emailed them anyway. Maybe they have more to offer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2016)

check your mail.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check your mail.


How do I do this? I'm pretty new on here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2016)

no check your email.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Ah email. I got ya


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

See we care


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Big up zeddd. Sorry we got off on the wrong foot


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> Big up zeddd. Sorry we got off on the wrong foot


No probs man we are horrible cunts to new people


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

Mg email


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No probs man we are horrible cunts to new people


Its not only new ppl ha  ... hows u been keepin man hope all is good


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Its not only new ppl ha  ... hows u been keepin man hope all is good


Yeah good thanks how's dad life suiting u?


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah good thanks how's dad life suiting u?


Not here yet man she was due the other day but aint happenin... gonna be like me a stubborn shit ha


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2016)

Good luck with that Irish, your gonna need it. the transformation from single guy to dad is quite shocking. Might take you 5 years to get used to it lmao.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

Fatherhood is cool, means you need a bigger grow on


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

when my eldest was born it was a shock to the system. you are forced to grow up very quickly!


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> when my eldest was born it was a shock to the system. you are forced to grow up very quickly!


How many you got?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> I will do. The site didn't seem very professional. That's the only reason I doubted them. I'll drop them an email tomorrow and see what they sudgest


Please feel free to make suggestions on how to improve the site. Our savings are passed On to our customers not Web developers.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Not here yet man she was due the other day but aint happenin... gonna be like me a stubborn shit ha


The first born is quite the trip, everything changes in the instant you first see the baby, mind blowing shit, get the fuk on the gas and air, you will need it cos u can't spark up in the delivery suite, last birth I was on the nitrous for 5 hours, mrs was fine


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Please feel free to make suggestions on how to improve the site. Our savings are passed On to our customers not Web developers.


It's a beautiful site D


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> How many you got?


2 girls. 8 and 3. they good as gold. wouldnt change a thing. Just wait for the day they start bringing fellas back. im 6"5 with a short fuse. i will make some boys cry lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

All commercial growers prefer trusted clones, some of these are rare legends that have stood the test of time some are new discoveries, however the only way we get to these beauties is due to the diligence and vision of the breeder. Some breeders and I include Breeders Boutique in this class use stunning genetics to create some interesting new strains, I had the best ever plant in terms of yield and flavour from bb, it was totally finished in 45 days and was deep pink smelled of cherry and lemon, it didn't reveg and so it was lost, but it would mean I'm driving a nicer car if ide kept it alive


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> 2 girls. 8 and 3. they good as gold. wouldnt change a thing. Just wait for the day they start bringing fellas back. im 6"5 with a short fuse. i will make some boys cry lol


 why would you be jealous of boyfriends?


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

i met a lad on a forum about 12 years ago and he sent me a clone through the post. His own strain. It arrived in a clear cd wallet with a bit of moisture in it to keep it going. I can't remember what he called it but it was amazing. i wish i mothered it and continued to clone it. It's amazing who you meet online lol


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> why would you be jealous of boyfriends?


oh there is nothing to be jealous about. I'm a lone parent with just me and my girls at home. i will do anything to keep the tight jean wearing kids away from my girls. It's natural instinct to protect your young.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> oh there is nothing to be jealous about. I'm a lone parent with just me and my girls at home. i will do anything to keep the tight jean wearing kids away from my girls. It's natural instinct to protect your young.


Good answer man I won't give you any more shit


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

while im in here. has anyone grown dr kripplings red Leicester tease? i did a post but no replies yet. They are not out for public sale yet but i know they gave a ton of promo seeds out. I just put 5 in for germination this eve.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The first born is quite the trip, everything changes in the instant you first see the baby, mind blowing shit, get the fuk on the gas and air, you will need it cos u can't spark up in the delivery suite, last birth I was on the nitrous for 5 hours, mrs was fine


Il defo take ur advice zeddd il be all over the gas  ... mite bring an aul cheeky sniff too ha


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Il defo take ur advice zeddd il be all over the gas  ... mite bring an aul cheeky sniff too ha


Go in a pair of shorts btw (or at least take a pair)....the hospital delivery rooms are roasting hot. It's a trip lad. Enjoy.

gg4 clone. About a million tops on her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2016)

The gas will make you puke or does most . 

Where the hell is mr kripplings red Leicester licking about? Leicester? Honestly some these folks should go into marketing. Super exclusive clone onlies no ones ever heard of.

How much for a clone uptown?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> I will do. The site didn't seem very professional. That's the only reason I doubted them. I'll drop them an email tomorrow and see what they sudgest


They're some of the best growers I've ever seen on this forum n if you visit the breeders boutique thread you'll see what the fuss is about


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 27, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> Ah email. I got ya


Told u they were the bomb but we don't work for em..I should since I've grown atleast 7 of their strains out.

@DST gimme some free beens u scallywag


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2016)

we give out as many seeds bought as ya get free, some of your nicer finds are in these freebies usually. 

BB are like a platform for small guy grower who has his own strains but not the route to market.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Nov 27, 2016)

hows it going lads has any one seen a 1.2 x 1.5 x 2.0 tent cant seem to find one one 1.5x1.5


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The gas will make you puke or does most .
> 
> Where the hell is mr kripplings red Leicester licking about? Leicester? Honestly some these folks should go into marketing. Super exclusive clone onlies no ones ever heard of.
> 
> How much for a clone uptown?


They have only been germinating for a day or two. I wont charge you anything.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 28, 2016)

a


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2016)

never true words. in advertising. 'tease' and 'mind control' sounds like a whole load of hype. for what's essentially G13 skunk x Exodus cheese.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never true words. in advertising. 'tease' and 'mind control' sounds like a whole load of hype. for what's essentially G13 skunk x Exodus cheese.


we will see how they turn out. ive spoken to one person that did a grow and the tease had a very over powering smell, tight buds and niyce eild. only time will tell i suppose. waiting for an email response aswell Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2016)

mailed you back man. I'm not downing their work it should be a good cross, I think it will be a pheno hunt for a keeper. I remember a pall recently doing their incredible bulk and not being impressed. they did a huge promo thing on here, there's probably a thread of feedback on the plants by now.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Well they were free so anything is a result . Yeah I did a post in the strains section but no one replied yet.


----------



## makka (Nov 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Go in a pair of shorts btw (or at least take a pair)....the hospital delivery rooms are roasting hot. It's a trip lad. Enjoy.
> 
> gg4 clone. About a million tops on her.
> View attachment 3840408
> View attachment 3840409


do you find she a bit leathery/thick to the feel and a proper mag whore? 
cant seem to get that nice shine like on my other strains but its only 1st run wi it not sure if im slightly burning her tbh


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2016)

makka said:


> do you find she a bit leathery/thick to the feel and a proper mag whore?
> cant seem to get that nice shine like on my other strains but its only 1st run wi it not sure if im slightly burning her tbh


She's very much like my dog, loves organic soil. I never really had any mag issues but then I add plenty of Mg to my amended soil. What medium you using fella? Even in organic soil she gives out yield as well I found.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi guys! My friend bill is on his second grow thought id share it with his fellow uk growers. On the left is a amnesiac and the right, pepper jack haze. On his first grow it screwed right up, using autos and hps so this time he's using 2 300wt cfls, vent system, dehumidifier, Co2 bags, bio bizz soil and nutes, root nurse pots and some love  They're in week 4 of flower, other than the stretch (think its strain) and older N deficiency what do you think? Cheers


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks good to me. What space is he groing in as id like to get an indoor auto grow underway. Im just pushed for space.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 28, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> Looks good to me. What space is he groing in as id like to get an indoor auto grow underway. Im just pushed for space.


Autos are a waste of time and effort imo but each to their own


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> Autos are a waste of time and effort imo but each to their own


Yeah true but if you want some quick smoke it's the way to go. I've seen some great results from autos. Some bad aswell though to be fair


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

I can honestly say I have only ever smoked 1 auto and that was Think Different. All the lads were banging on about yield this and blah blah that. Smoked it and thought....bunk weed!!! For indoor growing I just don't see how it makes sense. And for potency I doubt you'll get the same giddy heights you reach with normal photos'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2016)

no love for auto's in this thread uptown. get a light and crack on indoors. trying to see yerself reet for a year with an outdoor/auto crop must be a right chew on no?


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 29, 2016)

Never grown a lot autos but never had a good one. The only way to get reasonable yield is have lights on 20-4 which ramps up the levy. Also, going from Hps to CFL is a backward step.


----------



## The-Budster (Nov 29, 2016)

My first grow and current was Autos. 

Can confirm even though I am a heavy Noob I just don't think that many have the reliability they promise. Tried several strains and breeders.

Two grows and both times there was always one that did not flower by herself which means lights have to be adjusted down to 12/12 anyway which is pointless in having autos or you chuck the runt out.

I think Autos could have their place as outdoor grows in guerilla situations on a short summer other than that I now can't see why they are desired indoors. As what I have been learning along this new past time, is its all about control indoors, you choose and control everything so when the Autos refuse to flower when promised it just fucks it all up. No Autos for me no more.


----------



## Mad as a fart (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone here from Glasgow/Paisley area? I'm looking for a local grower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2016)

The-Budster said:


> No Autos for me no more.


 there's plenty strains that will finish early enough with a normal photoperiod even in the UK unless you live above midlands in which case you're fucked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't eat the dog meat kebab no more but this tickled me.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

Mad as a fart said:


> Anyone here from Glasgow/Paisley area? I'm looking for a local grower.


I am sure you are but not many folks will just jump out and say, "Aye lad, meet me oan Duke street". Sorry.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no love for auto's in this thread uptown. get a light and crack on indoors. trying to see yerself reet for a year with an outdoor/auto crop must be a right chew on no?


Unfortunately alot of people just arn't in the situation to start an indoor grow, consider ourselves lucky! I do tend to grow autos outside during the year, along with my usual fems. just to keep the grinder full throughout the year. Auto's is a good way to start growing but mature growers will definitely put the auto seeds away and grow regular seeds on a proper veg/flower cycle. All 5 of my seeds popped this morning ( withing 48 horus) so all potted up now and under envirolite's. it's the start of a beautiful thing!.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2016)

To each his own eh. For most of us here its too risky to grow outdoors. You must be out in the country somewhere.


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

You will see my location soon enough when I place an order lol


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

I did consider the autos for the greenhouse...but when you can do this with normal photos and light deprivation I thought....why the fuck bother with something that won't even tickle my tolerances....


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think you can learn more from normal 12/12 plants, you can try growing techniques and see what there about, as an auto doesn't like any stress. I've learnt a heck more this time round... But that's me!


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> I did consider the autos for the greenhouse...but when you can do this with normal photos and light deprivation I thought....why the fuck bother with something that won't even tickle my tolerances....
> View attachment 3841686


Which strain is that? It looks fucking delicious. A contender for my outdoor grow in 2017


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

UpTownSkunk said:


> Which strain is that? It looks fucking delicious. A contender for my outdoor grow in 2017


It's called Hotdog (fireballs x dog) but BB haven't released it yet as still got some work to do on her....when I get a minute ffs. Maybe Don will send you a freebie with Hotdog in it when you order


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

DST said:


> It's called Hotdog (fireballs x dog) but BB haven't released it yet as still got some work to do on her....when I get a minute ffs. Maybe Don will send you a freebie with Hotdog in it when you order


Well that would be awesome if he has any available. I plan to make an order on Friday (payday). If that's how it looked outside, id love to see how it turns on indoors. It really does look dreamy.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2016)

He's only got some hotdog crosses I have not given out any of the hotdog itself. But if you check out the Breeders Boutique thread in the Seedbank review section there are quite a few pics of the crosses. Oh. And @BobBitchen is the only other person who has a hotdog s1 bean. Not sure if he's ran it though....


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm willing to give anything a try, I was on other forums for years and years and occasionally sent and revived clones though the post. I grew some fantastic strains from random amateur breeders. It's amazing who you meet and their potential. Like i said ill place my order on friday and that will be my first batch from BB. I've heard nothing but good things. The "germination station" will be set up and ready waiting for delivery.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 29, 2016)

^^^ we won't have any of that " posting & receiving clones" on here if you don't mind young man


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't eat kebab's any more Don, you get to an age were your guts & arse just take too long to recover !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2016)

I keep thinking the same with the booze but come five bells I'm good to go again. 

I only bother with shawarma these days. None of the devil donner ha


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^ we won't have any of that " posting & receiving clones" on here if you don't mind young man


I smell sarcasm in this statement


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Nov 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> em out or talking about it on forums where it's verboten


Yeah i hear ya. So whats peoples plans for today? anybody doing anything interesting? My day consists of lounging around and waiting for the football tonight.


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 30, 2016)

DST said:


> It's called Hotdog (fireballs x dog) but BB haven't released it yet as still got some work to do on her....when I get a minute ffs. Maybe Don will send you a freebie with Hotdog in it when you order


I thought both were excellent so I'll be looking out for these


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 30, 2016)

Cough cough


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 30, 2016)

U sick bruv? 
Fairy landed today sound for those pills n gfs gone this weekend...breaking out the glow sticks like from white chicks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2016)

I've a few in the cupboard but I went overboard on friday and have been a bit unbalanced this week so that's me off whites for a bit again. need to put the xmas order in for the troops. there's gonna be some wide eyed fuckers roaming the toon this crimbo.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 30, 2016)

Evening Gents, do we all have our xmass crop nearly ready ? .i won't do as well this crop , them 3 600's bleached fuck out of em , on top of ph issues . Them Goldstars I got don't half put the light down ! 



Just got that in b4 10


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2016)

Well I've done a Valium and half of a laugh now cry later theatre mask pills. A red smiling one. I am not intending to get the canoe out or visit the vending machine. I just fancy a lazy buzz for
an hour or two then hit the sack lol


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Dec 1, 2016)

morning guys. im after a bit of advice. Im doing a scrog grow in a small space, Because of heat issues, a HPS is out of the question. Now do i put my reflector in there with a 125w red envirolite, or a 125w l.e.d full spectrum light. I do like the look of the l.e.d and to me it seems like the best option. Has anyone used both and could pass on their advice. 

Many thanks


----------



## Roobarb (Dec 1, 2016)

Or the cheaper option is buy a better fan or an air cooled hood or even just a cool tube


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2016)

we've done a bottle of Madeira in putting the xmas decs up in the office. It's like being shot face first into 1985's xmas tat I fucking love it. pub time. I think I can see snow....


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we've done a bottle of Madeira in putting the xmas decs up in the office. It's like being shot face first into 1985's xmas tat I fucking love it. pub time. I think I can see snow....


I've got a bottle of Madeira from 1972. My Ma bought 7s it for my 18th or 21st, can't fucking remember now lol...too old.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2016)

Got offered 450 for an oz today gotta love ireland


----------



## UpTownSkunk (Dec 1, 2016)

No a great fan of madeira. get me a nice bottle of ron zacapa. Failing that. a box of stella


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Got offered 450 for an oz today gotta love ireland


Thats good. I wouldn't let your supplier know because he's bound to put his prices up if he knows what you're selling it for


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2016)

Nah he's ight I keep him in pills...u know those pill heads the love free bars and I got a screen shot so it's kinky like a written contract and Ive always wanted to be on judge Judy


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 1, 2016)

So I'm sure its probably been discussed loads already but who's worried about growing in the UK? Around my way the word is police been told to relax... Any one been caught?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2016)

Lots been caught..some a few times but don't worry, I'm an irish viking/lawer (weird minor aye..law haha) and my answer is stop being a pussy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2016)

Caution is acceptable but tin foil shits wax. .like a 600w won't bat an eye lid


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 1, 2016)

Hands full of xanax,8 ciders n a few boxes of blues...really wanna drop a pill but ill wait so I can come down in peace


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> So I'm sure its probably been discussed loads already but who's worried about growing in the UK? Around my way the word is police been told to relax... Any one been caught?


Everyone, some have died, some had it coming, welcome


----------



## Bunduki (Dec 1, 2016)

Guy near me got busted the other week, he had 40 plants 2 weeks from harvest and a bunch in a veg tent getting ready. He _might _get away with it, was in an empty flat not his own, they did find a key to the flat on him but he's claiming it was on the keyring he got when he moved into his and he never knew where it was for.


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> So I'm sure its probably been discussed loads already but who's worried about growing in the UK? Around my way the word is police been told to relax... Any one been caught?


Aye old bill came in at 09:45 took my plants and stash left my cash there took me to the station interviewed cautioned gave me a lift back to the ranch by 12:45


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone got 10-15 yoyo yolks I can have


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Those extendable n retractable ones...they use to be a quid now they want 4!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone got 10-15 yoyo yolks I can have


Yerrr...ile come round & water ya plants to if ya want, ya tight wadd !!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 2, 2016)

......& no , you can't have a bit of diesel !!!!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Gwan booooy. .I'll clean out ur gutters..u still owe me an oz u dick


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2016)

Stop talking about busts ffs 
It makes folk para


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Makes u para


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Bet u can smell someone trimming a harvest atleast from the surrounding houses


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Have a chill pill man or half ur all buggy from last night


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Needed a new root stim n wanted to try something cheaper than rizotonic so got this
https://piensaenverde.eu/en/6600-enraizador-agrobeta.html

Super cheap says it has seaweed in it but that's definitely not all its like a super thick syrup so will last ages but fuck me lads u think seaweed feed by itself is bad this shits literally like fresh egg fart


----------



## pookat (Dec 2, 2016)

^^^try coconut milk from fresh opened coconuts, aldie or tesco had some a few week back all trimmed.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2016)

Ur grand


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2016)

That's what I use. Not cheap but when I'm in NFT and can see the roots it really makes a difference so I'd think it would in a pot. The dilution rate is only 3ml per 10 litres so it's lasts a while.


----------



## pookat (Dec 2, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> Around my way the word is police been told to relax... Any one been caught?


this guy did
https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp/news/moray/elgin/1102191/elgin-student-drug-dealer-spared-prison-because-it-could-wreck-career-prospects/


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 2, 2016)

Is any UK grower concerned about the snoopers charter and accessing sites like RIU?


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 2, 2016)

pookat said:


> this guy did
> https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp/news/moray/elgin/1102191/elgin-student-drug-dealer-spared-prison-because-it-could-wreck-career-prospects/


Didnt really think selling weed was a custody sentence?!?! Unless its kilos! Charlie on the other hand...


----------



## pookat (Dec 2, 2016)

gotta admit the Sherrif's (if you know them), in this area are fair unless you point out that the Laws they use are not actual law, just a Company policy and their being taken for a numb twatt - not recomended at all, still on record.
Twatt is a small island way out north. aslo explains how they get the job....being a twatt comes natural its bred in through generations of second rate Judges bannished there in the 1600's-registered company- D.U.N.s # 22-549-85-26 "ministry of justice", then you got the scotland act 1701.....ffs i sound like finshaggy....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 2, 2016)

pookat said:


> gotta admit the Sherrif's (if you know them), in this area are fair unless you point out that the Laws they use are not actual law, just a Company policy and their being taken for a numb twatt - not recomended at all, still on record.
> Twatt is a small island way out north. aslo explains how they get the job....being a twatt comes natural its bred in through generations of second rate Judges bannished there in the 1600's-registered company- D.U.N.s # 22-549-85-26 "ministry of justice", then you got the scotland act 1701.....ffs i sound like finshaggy....


U do drugs?


----------



## pookat (Dec 2, 2016)

only on days with a "y" in them lol


----------



## pookat (Dec 2, 2016)

naa, just for medical research, has anyone tried to cross Malawi with psyco.killer male ? admitedly he's not the best specimen but a wee stumpy male like presious Mckenzie, looked sturdy enough for n.e scotland, and the malawi is a baby machine, clear to cloudy good for fukt up head's like mine, it's just turning amber-ish --p.2 ? maybe-- speedy buzz got shitloads done...but add baccy and yer brain melt's like it did in '82 when you first smoked it...fuck it's good...looong loong stone time too

 

Enjoy the day


----------



## The-Budster (Dec 3, 2016)

Thought I would share this for anyone not seen it yet, our neighbors seem to be heading in the right direction 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ireland-cannabis-legalise-medical-marijuana-vote-a7451411.html

Of course not legalising for recreational like the article says but it will be hard prescribing it and pumping out the absolute drivel propaganda at the same time. Over time the truth should prevail as we are seeing a lot of states realising over the pond. 

We can only hope......


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Evening men, hope we're all good


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 3, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, hope we're all good


Winter Flu ... Nothing a bit of self medicating wont heal! How bout you?!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Up to my neck in vagina shortly I hope  Just been looking at the girls in the cella before lights on, first time I've seen em without lights on for weeks, they look wonderful & so much frost .


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2016)

They'll probably legalise it and when a lot of people come out of the shadows to grow they would make it illegal again leaving everyone sawn off at the knees and known to the authorities.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha BB Take over ....dst getting his moneys worth! Hope your all happy and well boys and girls....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 3, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Haha BB Take over ....dst getting his moneys worth! Hope your all happy and well boys and girls....


No you fukin lemon


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Lemon king , is he good or bad ?


----------



## L S D Pepper (Dec 3, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Is any UK grower concerned about the snoopers charter and accessing sites like RIU?


Had me thinking the same last night after watching a news segment on the snooper thing :S


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2016)

Quiet in here.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 3, 2016)

Foooookin smashed.....i need to.stop drinking and sniffing especially when ive got.no xanax.to get me.to sleep haha, fuck it 1.more.can and a few lines then smash the arse off the mrs


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

@ Don, is that you in the new Iceland advert dressed as Santa ???


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 4, 2016)

pookat said:


> ^^^try coconut milk from fresh opened coconuts, aldie or tesco had some a few week back all trimmed.


Someone say.......MILK....lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2016)

L S D Pepper said:


> Had me thinking the same last night after watching a news segment on the snooper thing :S


We had one member only had a 4x4, died in police custody


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Someone say.......MILK....lol


Lol we got another milk head. How are you man long time


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

A week to go on me Exo , fucked em a bit , but tasty non the less


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 4, 2016)

Its not just for cows  lol

Im doing well thanks for asking, yourself?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

Ain't milk brilliant ! ...no alchahlic beverages for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @ Don, is that you in the new Iceland advert dressed as Santa ???


Dunno man I don't watch telly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2016)

Easy lemon man what's going on down the smoke?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hope all is well guys.. missus had a baby girl the other day.. all is good

No 1 really tells u bout the lack of sleep tho


----------



## zeddd (Dec 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Hope all is well guys.. missus had a baby girl the other day.. all is good
> 
> No 1 really tells u bout the lack of sleep tho


Congratulations man, 2 girls 3 boys mesel


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 4, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Hope all is well guys.. missus had a baby girl the other day.. all is good
> 
> No 1 really tells u bout the lack of sleep tho


Congrats 2 boys (eldest and youngest) 3 girls myself.....


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 4, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Easy lemon man what's going on down the smoke?


Ello don its all gravy down this way mate everhthings now cali grown lool...

Hows things your way??

Edit:.....i saw a comment the other day when someone said that they didnt purchase from the BB site as it looked unprofessional whilst i agree everyone is entilted to there own opinon i gota say i think they were chatting shit i personally love the site!


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 4, 2016)

Got some Soho-G (youve been tango'd x chronic on the go...its my own creation....not bad considering the battle the spider mites are giving me.....


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 4, 2016)

Prior run....What it should turn out like!!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice Lem


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

Well done Irish , hope she don't keep u up too much !


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## THCBrain (Dec 5, 2016)

Mk ultra, day 63 chop or wait?


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 5, 2016)

She could go now ...but id go another week to squeeze all that goodness out...

Looks very noice! I always had mk on the todo list....


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Prior run....What it should turn out like!!
> 
> View attachment 3845657


Looks lovely that.

So does the MK thcbrain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Ello don its all gravy down this way mate everhthings now cali grown lool...
> 
> Hows things your way??
> 
> Edit:.....i saw a comment the other day when someone said that they didnt purchase from the BB site as it looked unprofessional whilst i agree everyone is entilted to there own opinon i gota say i think they were chatting shit i personally love the site!


Life's shite man. The BB site could do with an overhaul tbh it does what it needs to but it could do with a new front end


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 5, 2016)

Gonna leave it while the end of the week see what they're looking like then and go from there first time I have had the mk turn purple but they seem to like it I have grown mk around 4 times, the pheno I got has little smell during veg and flower only stinks when you harvest it.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

Im glad RIU has such a good community. Unlike some other UK based forums. And im glad we have a place here for the UK guys! Do people here arrange meets or anything? Or is that too bait lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

You wouldn't want to meet any fucker off here !!! If you do , make sure it's in a public place & in the day !......bring ya own lube


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> You wouldn't want to meet any fucker off here !!! If you do , make sure it's in a public place & in the day !......bring ya own lube


I don't use lube I love the friction!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2016)

it'd be the shadiest looking bunch of fuck ups to ever grace a motorway services.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @ Don, is that you in the new Iceland advert dressed as Santa ???


I looked it up and I could ask you the same man haha. I'm dropping weight. can't grow a beard and have a shaved nut.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it'd be the shadiest looking bunch of fuck ups to ever grace a motorway services.


I prefer dark alley ways but whatever floats ur boat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2016)

naaa man it's all about looking them in the eye.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

^^^^^ & he don't mean the Japanese one !


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi guys! My girls are at about 40% brown hairs and smelling great! 
They were ment to be my x mas smoke but I'm not sure if they'll be done in time... What do you think? When to start flushing etc.. Or the alternative is buying bud for the holidays


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> Hi guys! My girls are at about 40% brown hairs and smelling great!
> They were ment to be my x mas smoke but I'm not sure if they'll be done in time... What do you think? When to start flushing etc.. Or the alternative is buying bud for the holidays


A week or two I reckon but you need to check trichomes and have clear pics with no HPS or LED light fuckin it up.
Mine aren't far off yours im just gonna chop off a couple after I give em a few blasts with a reptile bulb to see me through until the rest is done bud


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 5, 2016)

JDMase said:


> A week or two I reckon but you need to check trichomes and have clear pics with no HPS or LED light fuckin it up.
> Mine aren't far off yours im just gonna chop off a couple after I give em a few blasts with a reptile bulb to see me through until the rest is done bud


Okay mate thanks! My loupe should be here Wednesday.. Its feed day tomorrow so should I feed only water or carry on with nutes? Currently using a uv lamp for hour a day atm. Cheers


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with what the cfls have done!


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> Okay mate thanks! My loupe should be here Wednesday.. Its feed day tomorrow so should I feed only water or carry on with nutes? Currently using a uv lamp for hour a day atm. Cheers


Check out the harvesting and curing thread, I think it's stickied. You might change your mind about flushing at all.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

Flushing's for toilets ...& douching out ya Mrs !


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2016)

alwayshigh1 said:


> Hi guys! My girls are at about 40% brown hairs and smelling great!
> They were ment to be my x mas smoke but I'm not sure if they'll be done in time... What do you think? When to start flushing etc.. Or the alternative is buying bud for the holidays


Xmas 2017 aye lol.....

Look like they need at least 3 weeks before chop. Plenty white hairs and no receding going on. Wait and you'll appreciate it.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Xmas 2017 aye lol.....
> 
> Look like they need at least 3 weeks before chop. Plenty white hairs and no receding going on. Wait and you'll appreciate it.


Yeah I think your right, gonna have to wait it out! Cheers mate


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

I got to pull my Exo at 8 or it's no prezis for xmass


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2016)

This go it looks like a different plant with no excess heat. Hopefully this won't end up in the bin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2016)

if it does you A have ridiculous standards and B may well have had too many trips in the canoe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2016)

Is that a new incarnation of first blood lurking? Scrambo???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2016)

anyone with a dream market log in tell me how long the maintenance holding page that says ten mins has been up for?


----------



## JDMase (Dec 6, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3846842 This go it looks like a different plant with no excess heat. Hopefully this won't end up in the bin


Why would it end up in the bin?! Mine are barely good for hash compared to that.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> anyone with a dream market log in tell me how long the maintenance holding page that says ten mins has been up for?


im on dream now mate, is running fine?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2016)

aye I've just managed to get in.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Why would it end up in the bin?! Mine are barely good for hash compared to that.
> 
> View attachment 3846873


My last crop ended up in the bin after ten weeks in flower. I didn't water it for four days because I had a family issue and when I got back it had turned to yellow dust so I had a hissy fit and binned it all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2016)

Think most would have had a wobbler. I'm thankful I have a mate who I can rely on, only one I'd trust to water for me.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 6, 2016)

JDMase said:


> A week or two I reckon but you need to check trichomes and have clear pics with no HPS or LED light fuckin it up.
> Mine aren't far off yours im just gonna chop off a couple after I give em a few blasts with a reptile bulb to see me through until the rest is done bud


Here's a pic with no lights...


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2016)

Fukking Dutch lecky company just send us a bill for 4800 euro lol....they haven't charged us properly in 4 years....put a complaint in today after discovering they can only go back 2 years to rectify a bill, hoping I'll get it reduced. Went from paying 130 a month to paying 44 euro every 6 months....wtf.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 6, 2016)

Frigg D , you running a warehouse ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2016)

Jesus H that's fucking nuts.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 6, 2016)

@ DST, are you over there from over here mate ? , I seem to recall you moved over there good few year back ? Would you move back here or rather open a vien ?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> @ DST, are you over there from over here mate ? , I seem to recall you moved over there good few year back ? Would you move back here or rather open a vien ?


Aye, moved over nigh on 17 year ago. Not sure if I'd move back to the UK, we've got a place in South Africa, probably move there as next option.


----------



## Roobarb (Dec 7, 2016)

I've spent some time in SA, in the north of Kwazulu Natal not too far from the Swaziland border. The most amazing beaches


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

Office drinks....


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 7, 2016)

Hope u got the £ out of petty cash mate !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

gaffer paid. salted caramel white Russians are the shit


----------



## scrambo (Dec 7, 2016)

hmmmmm looks nice Don, could do with a drink now meself lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

that salted caramel kahlua makes a blinding white ruski man. I'm on the captains and coke now, trying like fuck to not ring for gear. it's along way til 5pm never mind owt else.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

that pirate fucking talks to me man


----------



## scrambo (Dec 7, 2016)

lolol

thats the prob with the booze mate just makes ya want a sniff and then ya get pissed n dont give a shit n well you no the rest lol

rinse n repeat....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

hahah fuck me didn't know you were a claire volauvent?! aye on route to being rinsed for sure.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Life's shite man. The BB site could do with an overhaul tbh it does what it needs to but it could do with a new front end


Yeah that's what I was saying a better GUI super easy to use clear layout but keep those honest write up,she's what sold me on u guy


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that salted caramel kahlua makes a blinding white ruski man. I'm on the captains and coke now, trying like fuck to not ring for gear. it's along way til 5pm never mind owt else.


There maybe trouble ahead. Isn't your sniff bloke your latest birds ex?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

Nah he's not my friend believe it or not. Haha wasn't my sniff bloke before his gear was shite I telt him to take a load back last time. Pretty new / email ex bird. 

I'm trying not to flirt with a bird in the office now. She's my kind of crazy and it scares the fuck out me. She could and would kill me if it went south and I kinda like it haha. 

Me court disaster. The thirteenth Duke of Fenham in a pickle with 3 birds after once. With my reputation haha not arf.....


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 7, 2016)

.Don ........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

That's who I model myself on. I'm a lot worse tho. Just left the party thinking I've more to do tomorrow


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 8, 2016)

Want to buy a liver Don ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 8, 2016)

Any1 got s spare 4 inch inline one speed for my intake...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2016)

brain, liver, kidneys. tbh it'd be easier to put my brain in another body.

managed to scrape myself together to get to work. We've done two bottles of prosecco watching scrooged in the board room eating pate and crisps.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 9, 2016)

Mk ultra came down yesterday not overly impressed with the end result, but on to the next grow things can only get better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

you gonna trim it?!?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2016)

If he trims he'll have no bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

sure we've all had pheno's like that. sucks balls but you know your hash run will be stellar. 

Well, I've sacked sobriety off and am running with being a degenerate. we've Irished up the coffees this morning and have moved on to a 10 year tawney port now. I'm wearing me santa hat ( just for you bazza ) and might to the boozer in a bit.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 9, 2016)

Merry Crimbo to you & yours Don, Have a good one & my livers here if you need it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

well a merry crimbo to you too fella, I'll be having a strange one not seeing family or being with a bird. I was tempted to get a boat load of drugs and drink and just lock myself away for a fortnight ( i still might )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

moved on from white russians to prosecco with chambord and frozen berries. I've a box of gaviscon and a crazy chic at work trying to get me drunk. talk about courting disaster.


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2016)

im gone to hardly at tall to every day drinking, its lack of weed thats doing it and mourning the loss of the wifes libido ffs too many hormones in the contraceptive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

ffs fred you've two tents what you doing mate? get the snip and get on it.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 3849321 Mk ultra came down yesterday not overly impressed with the end result, but on to the next grow things can only get better.


Bag o shite then


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 3849321 Mk ultra came down yesterday not overly impressed with the end result, but on to the next grow things can only get better.


that is total gash btw


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2016)

mr west said:


> im gone to hardly at tall to every day drinking, its lack of weed thats doing it and mourning the loss of the wifes libido ffs too many hormones in the contraceptive.


I've gone from hardly a day off to every day, pms is the new scuse


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 9, 2016)

Evening Z, hope you & yours are all good. Hope u have a good crimbo mate


----------



## scrambo (Dec 9, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 3849321 Mk ultra came down yesterday not overly impressed with the end result, but on to the next grow things can only get better.


dont give up hope on it just yet if it aint been cured? have had plenty of seed grown strains taste like not much cop at just a dry but after a 8-12wk cure has been totally different smoke.

thats the appeal of the few uk clone-onlys no they aint the greatest bud you will find but on just a dry they smell and taste the part no curing, but ive had more than a few seed grown strains taste n smell the nuts after a 8-12wk cure not that its been me doing the curing fuck that waiting another 8-12 for it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 9, 2016)

Merry Crimbo to you & yours Scramno.hope your all good mate, drop you a line soon as


----------



## scrambo (Dec 9, 2016)

wanted to ask a grow Q's but its 10.03pm carnt be breaking rules i started lmao oh well.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 9, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Merry Crimbo to you & yours Scramno.hope your all good mate, drop you a line soon as


nice1 mate, let me no if you need postage donations lol

happy crimbo to you and yours aswel baz hope you have a goodun, im down at me mums this yr but a old mate is over with us and hes buying 2oz next week and sniff for the day so it shouldnt be a bad old crimbo lol

we not even having a roast either too much fucking ag, its a wagyu steak dinner with dauphinoise pots n asparagus. 

scallops, baked garlic tiger prawns and them cheap half lobster tails in termador sauce for starters, choc cake n coconut ice cream for desert hmmmmmmmmm lol am looking forward to it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2016)

Fuckin hate xmas our only decoration is a sign saying feck it's xmas


----------



## scrambo (Dec 9, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuckin hate xmas our only decoration is a sign saying feck it's xmas


nar i love abit of crimbo, shore beats another year closer to death aka ya birthday lol


----------



## ovo (Dec 10, 2016)

morning lads count ye crimbo blessings santa's comin to town


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2016)

Fucking women.... snakes with tits the lot of em.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fucking women.... snakes with tits the lot of em.


What's gone on? 

I need to stop being lazy and pot on.  But I might not keep GG because it's not suitable with my headroom. I'll see how I like the smoke before I make that decision though


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> moved on from white russians to prosecco with chambord and frozen berries. I've a box of gaviscon and a crazy chic at work trying to get me drunk. talk about courting disaster.


You have some weird tastes lol, saying that though my day has consisted of prototype Heinz beans(disgusting) and a Craft ale selection box(fantastic selection), Chilli seed mix an about to cook sausage and chips with a 4th different tin of beans lol


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 10, 2016)

It's funny how every cunt is friendly towards you at harvest festival time ! My brother is a cadging cunt !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2016)

The ex is being a dick about paying a mate of mine who put our kitchen / bathroom and central heating in. Saying I should pay half his fee as it was work done when I was in the house but we'd split. Crazy bitch, as if I'm gonna pay for a house she's kicked me out of ffs. 

I was about to go round and saw the sofa in half but decided against it. She's just being spiteful after finding out I was seeing someone I reckon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> You have some weird tastes lol, saying that though my day has consisted of prototype Heinz beans(disgusting) and a Craft ale selection box(fantastic selection), Chilli seed mix an about to cook sausage and chips with a 4th different tin of beans lol


Everyone's different eh. I like a nice variety of booze. We ended up getting a bottle of Jack from the local on the promise to replace it Monday. I don't even like the stuff.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Everyone's different eh. I like a nice variety of booze. We ended up getting a bottle of Jack from the local on the promise to replace it Monday. I don't even like the stuff.


Same here, rather fussy with beers though so was quite surp rised to actually like everything they sent in the box lol, got a discount code as well for another box so wanna get that ordered before crimbo post cutoff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice one man. I'm sure I've tried 3 of those. Rogue brew dog and the morgue. Mikellar good tackle too.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one man. I'm sure I've tried 3 of those. Rogue brew dog and the morgue. Mikellar good tackle too.


got sent it as a freebie to test/review lol, liked all of em which is strange for me lol, , def piqued my interest in craft beers though, always tended to stick to draught ales before now due to lack of selection of anything different in the area , also got a referral/affiliate code if ya wanna treat yaself at all, knocks a tenner ff the price of a box lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2016)

Try delerium if my fav drink 8.5 of madness even has a cool bottle


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Try delerium if my fav drink 8.5 of madness even has a cool bottle


Unfortunately you dont have too much choice over what they send in the boxes etc apparently once you create a full account there are more options but for now im just gona get another box ordered for xmas day an see how it goes etc, aint got the time or inclination atm to start getting fussy with em lol, only a free trial thing atm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah I joined a few beer sites for better prices but haven't been arsed yet I'm into orchard thieves with lemon zest added atm.but I love my beers duvel,westmalle trappis. or u want a 14% kastel will fuck u up all there beers mad strong...bless the Belgians


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2016)

There's a pop up Belgian bar in town my local landlord has put on in toon called lantern rouge now I love me a belgian beer. Kestrel rouge 9% cherry dark Belgian goodness. I might have to go into town now. Fuck haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2016)

stand corrected it's 8% https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kasteel-Rouge-Kriek-Belgium-Ingelmunster/dp/B003WGEXG6/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1481455330&sr=8-1&keywords=kasteel+rouge 

get it into you if you can find it. mind you it's only £1.60 off amazon. that's worth getting prime for ffs. what have i been doing going to bars.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Try delerium if my fav drink 8.5 of madness even has a cool bottle


delirium tremens. aka the shakes of madness haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2016)

It's delicious for such a strong beer...did DST take u to their bar? they have ones in Holland


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2016)

Goes a belter with steak n frites. Nah but there's a few bars I should have visited over there. Mind you his local is a cracker.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2016)

Think amazon has a weaker version cuz in begin it's 13 to 14% but this says 11%abv n the fucker ferments over time 

Source :http://belgium.beertourism.com/belgian-beers/kasteel-donker


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 11, 2016)

One guy fermented it for 3 yrs and aparently it's worth it she's alot creamier n no pungent strong beer smell (which I love )


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 11, 2016)

Think I've got "vibration white finger" from trimming !, do ya think i could put a claim in ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Think I've got "vibration white finger" from trimming !, do ya think i could put a claim in ?


I'm a martyr to my wankers cramp when I put a shift in on the scissors


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2016)

I've realized that we are fighting that damn spring in the fiskar scissors and that lends to hand cramps. When I have a lot of work over several days, I switch to grape bonsai shears. Sharp af and no resistance


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 12, 2016)

Sat on a rock hard chair for last 4 days has wrecked my arse , me piles r giving me top jip


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2016)

Found that p45 photo, this is one of my grows of Dons genetics, day 37 water and compost tea, living organics


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm fuking off strait coco, going back to organics and home made soilless medium, yield and flavour better, stress free


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2016)

Would u not try hydro zeddd? suppose not if it's flavour ur after...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2016)

5th time using this soil just add some coffee n remove root balls n a dash of cannazyme n ur laughing mix good n pot up


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Would u not try hydro zeddd? suppose not if it's flavour ur after...


Exo and livers both lose something in NFT but boy does it yield more. 
For flavour organic soil and nutrients cannot be beaten for me anyway


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> 5th time using this soil just add some coffee n remove root balls n a dash of cannazyme n ur laughing mix good n
> 
> 
> oscaroscar said:
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Would u not try hydro zeddd? suppose not if it's flavour ur after...


The easiest for me is to go back to what I know, thought up a good soiless recipe with the emphasis on oxygen and microbes for yield


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Exo and livers both lose something in NFT but boy does it yield more.
> For flavour organic soil and nutrients cannot be beaten for me anyway


Have u done psychosis in hydro Oscar? was never fussed on the exo or livers when I done them in hydro but the psychosis was always tasty


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The easiest for me is to go back to what I know, thought up a good soiless recipe with the emphasis on oxygen and microbes for yield


What about the super soil stuff u done before, mixing it all ursel, sounded like a right hassle that zeddd. fucking bothers me washing pebbles


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What about the super soil stuff u done before, mixing it all ursel, sounded like a right hassle that zeddd. fucking bothers me washing pebbles


I can get it simpler than before and it's more cash so worth the effort, it yields much more than biobizz and nutes, even coco if it's right
Flavour is better not too much bat shit tho it's an acquired taste


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2016)

I know fuck all about it myself zeddd, when ur working with good strains it's all about the yeild anyway


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2016)

Last run was a disaster my tent literally collapsed but she's getting a run now but I may keep 2 flowering exo after xmas n 2 dbxl6 maybe a 5


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Have u done psychosis in hydro Oscar? was never fussed on the exo or livers when I done them in hydro but the psychosis was always tasty


No I never did psychosis in hydro. 
Zeddd I've not smoked any GG#4 yet (I binned the last one). This one looks like a different plant. I really struggled with those heatwaves last time.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2016)

Off to the forest to get mashed this Weekend, will take a couple ozs to shift


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 13, 2016)

Glow in the dark paint n paint the trees


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Off to the forest to get mashed this Weekend, will take a couple ozs to shift


What's the set up with these parties? Invite only?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yes, you have to be recommended by an established member of the group, my connection came through some other work that I do, I am a seriously boring stay at home person usually but I'm a big fan of the experience and these people do it well, 16 to 20 hours of tripping in a weekend some trippy music and shamans shenanigans helps the vibe


Sounds real good. I think I would be too anxious to do that kind of thing now. Can you go as a watcher/sitter first before be you go all in? I think company you are in can make a difference. Or is it a more solitary expedition?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2016)

Just trimmed half my glue. I may have gone a bit early with it though. It's not as dense as I thought it would be. Does it get as dense as exo? I'll leave the rest a bit longer. It's about 9 1/2 weeks now. 
I really need to do something with trim rather than bin it. I'm like broken record lol. 
The underside of the leaves are like velvet.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 13, 2016)

whatever, I'm in Michigan and just sampled my U.K. Chem *.*

*you guys are alright in my book!!!*


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 13, 2016)

ne, water


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Just trimmed half my glue. I may have gone a bit early with it though. It's not as dense as I thought it would be. Does it get as dense as exo? I'll leave the rest a bit longer. It's about 9 1/2 weeks now.
> I really need to do something with trim rather than bin it. I'm like broken record lol.
> The underside of the leaves are like velvet.


It's one you need to up the ec or it goes svelte


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It's one you need to up the ec or it goes svelte


They are an ok size so I think I backed off the nutrients and started the ripen too early then. 
I've chopped a bit down so I'll leave the rest a bit longer to harden up


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Dec 13, 2016)

Another UK grower here!! grew for 10 years but used to be active on another forum but got sick of their ass licking shit to certain members! what are you fine people doing tonight, got some blueberry kush in a spliff and a grey grouse to finish


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Another UK grower here!! grew for 10 years but used to be active on another forum but got sick of their ass licking shit to certain members! what are you fine people doing tonight, got some blueberry kush in a spliff and a grey grouse to finish


Dish dish dish. What forum?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Another UK grower here!! grew for 10 years but used to be active on another forum but got sick of their ass licking shit to certain members! what are you fine people doing tonight, got some blueberry kush in a spliff and a grey grouse to finish


Sorry I forgot to welcome you. 
Fuck off you prick. 

What I'm up to tonight is a nice trip out in the canoe. This mrs fucked off to bed early so I'm doing some stealth paddling


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Dec 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Dish dish dish. What forum?


Uk420 mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Sorry I forgot to welcome you.
> Fuck off you prick.
> 
> What I'm up to tonight is a nice trip out in the canoe. This mrs fucked off to bed early so I'm doing some stealth paddling


U the new Gary now lol every1 will be colon going off the rails a trip in the ol canoe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3851706
> Found that p45 photo, this is one of my grows of Dons genetics, day 37 water and compost tea, living organics


Saucy bitch. The smelly cherry in there had some lightening fast finishing phenos. 

Wonder how @yorkshireman is getting on with those other lanky crosses.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 14, 2016)

50 xanax for 200e in slick lads turns out they go up to 6e here gonna sell one lad 200 for 740


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2016)

Sambo rambo scrambo or whoever you are. Get in touch man.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 14, 2016)

I believe he goes by the name of " SCRAMBO" , Theses days D.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Wonder how @yorkshireman is getting on with those other lanky crosses.


Made the executive decision to bin em and start again ages ago mate.

6 weeks under 2400w looked like 2 weeks under 400w with plants at 5 feet tall.

It was utterly pointless to let em finish and if I had done there wouldn't be enough product to even pay for the electric bill that grew em so took it on the chin and chopped em all down and fucked em off at like 7 weeks.



Got some solid genetics in via the fairy mothered up and I'm on with taking a fuck ton of clones for a new run in the next fortnight or so.

I've got the Exo and GG#4 mothered up nice, Exo will be the main cash crop while I get to grips with a few GG#4 for personal.
And I've got the Livers/Blues along with a generic Sour Diesel to mother up for the future.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 15, 2016)

Evening Yorkie, merry Crimbo to you & yours m8, here's to a v nice new year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2016)

Not sure if i remember that or not yorkie mate. Fair play tho. 

Heads a bit foggy this morning. Had more than a few kasteel rouge yesterday managed to refrain from getting on it. Kept a to a dinner date and wasn't arseholed. Result!

Birthday do in town today. Early black eye Friday today. It's going to be mental in town. Spoons breaky to line the stomach for sure.




Seriously worried about scrambo. Shout up lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Ginger get in here


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Seriously worried about scrambo. Shout up lad.


It's a week before Christmas. He's probably busy as fuck. He comes and goes for periods of time. He'll be okay.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Hahaha u said periods


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2016)

nah lads all seriousness here I'm worried about him he wasn't good when we spoke last.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Was it that bender that got him in trouble


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 16, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Yorkie, merry Crimbo to you & yours m8, here's to a v nice new year


Cheers man, same to you.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 16, 2016)

Exo mother, topped to fuck.




GG#4 mother, topped to fuck.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

U gonna bin em yeah? Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> U gonna bin em yeah? Lol


Not this fucking time. lol

I'm thinking about getting some PGR chems in for the GG#4 though, to keep the stretch down.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Lads I can't believe how well this intake fan is working with the sms speed controller I've the twin so both fans are mad low ir take a while to read the room but the calculates lease amount of flow to keep neg pressure


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not this fucking time. lol
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some PGR chems in for the GG#4 though, to keep the stretch down.


Mine did alright there is an insane amount of wire in there holding bits in places getting max coverage...

Cobs being posted via courier so I'll have her Tuesday n see if the 850w (cobx9 450w, cobx4 200w )heats up the tent by how much than me 600..will be weird not using hps but never say never


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Fed em just calmag yesterday..I feed every watering just for certain things


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

N 5th time reusing soil so when I'm potting up Ive new canna soil to mix n shake it up a bit...love cannazyme gonna use some endomycorrhizal if it lands tomorrow it's got the preferred mycorrhizal fungi that binds best with canna roots


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2016)

Fucking tree huggers. They've stopped making proper rock wool blocks because they don't rot down. 
These look soft and too absorbent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Jiffy pellets all the way man but 33 ones cuz the 22 are tiny


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jiffy pellets all the way man but 33 ones cuz the 22 are tiny


I've always used rock wool cubes. They work for me. I don't touch them for ten days in the prop then check for roots and more often than not they've rooted. Last time every thing rooted within two weeks. No spraying or fuck all. Soak em squeeze em chuck a cut in. That's it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 16, 2016)

Not the best pics and there has been a fuck up. One of my timers broke on me and only been in flower just over a week and not sure when it broke as the light has been on 24hr for a few days bit pissed of but they still look ok let's hope they turn out ok


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Dec 16, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Not the best pics and there has been a fuck up. One of my timers broke on me and only been in flower just over a week and not sure when it broke as the light has been on 24hr for a few days bit pissed of but they still look ok let's hope they turn out ok


Looks a nice spread should have chucked 4 in there fill the gaps up, what strain is it??


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Dec 16, 2016)

Where's the fairy at?? Christmas time ain't it  share the love people.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 16, 2016)

She's been shot for xmass !


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Dec 16, 2016)

bazoomer said:


> She's been shot for xmass !


thats terrible lol not so pearly now!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 16, 2016)

She will look lovely with roasties round her arse !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

2 late for fairies now less u want one sitting in an office


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Dec 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> 2 late for fairies now less u want one sitting in an office


True, mail is crap this time of year. Shame I don't no many growers round my area but that would be breaking the rule of keep ur grow hidden, loose lips sink ships and all that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

I'll be sure to have some for xmas but I sold nearly 5oz in 3-4 days refused oz for 450 but sold him a half for 250e then the rest are 2.2 for 50 till I make some money cuz everything I gets for the grow from the grand on lights to 5 bags of 40 of or ltr soil 50ltr soil n fans props the whole lots cost me a bomb so all my profits buying more product...just about and got a bit for the missus


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

StinkTheRoom said:


> True, mail is crap this time of year. Shame I don't no many growers round my area but that would be breaking the rule of keep ur grow hidden, loose lips sink ships and all that.


No1 is gonna help u mate takes yrs on here for help


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Im here near 5yrs now different names n shit n I have who I trust n stick with n those things happen by luck mate


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 16, 2016)

Mine won't be ready for Christmas


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Neither will mine mate but I'm just happy it was me wind speed tricking me into thinking I was getting calmag def but it was perfectly in the lines the fan was directed n I was giving 2-2.5 calmag as she flipped. Gorilla getting frosty leafs already just posses with stand on leafs n shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 16, 2016)

Shit how many u got in there man. And what lights u using


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

5 600whps but im not pleased...may also have to take more cuts once my 33" jiffy arrive cuz I can't get a good cut rooted as fast 7 days is the usual


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Journals in my sig


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks more then five in there pal have u topped the fuck out of them?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

It's just like a rape kit zip ties n duct tape...get the reusable zip ties n on xanax diazapam n booze I've cracked a fe main stalks n added rooting hormone n duct tao then zip tip the broken area releasing it bit by but..if you zoom in I use lots of wires to spread her out but she's by no means what I was hoping for but the gg4 is getting trics on the leafs already


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Rotating the pots help alot aswell lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 16, 2016)

So it's all about the lst ye spread her legs and that lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

It's all about what works for u. I found pinching my gg4 stems to slow growth or sometimes near snap em n duck tape to support..I do tons or different methods it's a fun learning experience to me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Next week I'll have 850w of cobs in there


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 16, 2016)

Wud be easier if they was at mine but gf won't let me so have to do it at me mums


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 16, 2016)

Good keep u away from it mate u get raided n ur on the lease ur fucked. Ur mom can play stupid n say it was a hobbies u said growing veg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

What base nutes should I try next ,oldtimers,ionic or that shogun one bizzle use n can't find their npk anywhere


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What base nutes should I try next ,oldtimers,ionic or that shogun one bizzle use n can't find their npk anywhere


I use Vitalink and have had no complaints. I think they do a soil range but I'm not sure. I used there hydro range in coco when I ran out of canna and got better results than with canna.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2016)

PREPARE THE CANOE!!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

What the fuck r them. And I'm using that shogun


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Good keep u away from it mate u get raided n ur on the lease ur fucked. Ur mom can play stupid n say it was a hobbies u said growing veg


Ha ha it's hard fucking work tho pal


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What the fuck r them. And I'm using that shogun


They're how you get into a canoe


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> PREPARE THE CANOE!!!View attachment 3855440


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

What mg are they Oscar


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What the fuck r them. And I'm using that shogun


What do u think of it? For soil is it what the npk


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Probably end up getting the ionic grow n bloom but the old timers looks potent to fuck


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

Only been using it for just over a week so I'll let u no soon pal


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Probably end up getting the ionic grow n bloom but the old timers looks potent to fuck


I always used ionic in hydro relax, never used anything else and would use it again. Not a big fan of there boost tho, always end up with a build up of like salt amd shit when using it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah they're cheap enough like 16e a ltr so I'll get the veg n bloom n a few different branded items like calmag n shit...I switched from rizotonic to this stuff http://www.agrobeta.com/agrobetatiendaonline/es/abonos-green-line-cultivo-organo-mineral/25-agrobeta-root-green-line-enraizador.html it's basically the same just raises ph a little


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Tenner a ltr


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I always used ionic in hydro relax, never used anything else and would use it again. Not a big fan of there boost tho, always end up with a build up of like salt amd shit when using it


Loving how the hydroponics store.IE is doing paypal now I've bought shit 3 days in a row. Thank gawd I lost me card but chose to keep my pin so when that info lands I've a ton of sites to update....unless all I've to do is update paypal n that should sort it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

5 50 ltr soil 4 inch mix flow intake fan (next main fan I get is a ram of this type but obviously 6")a bag or pertilit..5e flat deliver rate ffs how could I resist so gonna mix it with my old soil to refresh everything


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What mg are they Oscar


Meant to be 220's. I'll reagent test them but that will only tell me what's in them.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Tenner a ltr


I used to buy the 20 or 25l jars of it, works out cheap as fuck then


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

Tell u what I'm am getting a bit of a condemnation


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I used to buy the 20 or 25l jars of it, works out cheap as fuck then


I just wanted to test it out now that I can tell the difference between what's needed n not it's got the seaweed n all in it so one less nute


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 17, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What base nutes should I try next ,oldtimers,ionic or that shogun one bizzle use n can't find their npk anywhere


obviously, I don't grow as that'd be illegal.
Still, if I did, as a noob with nothing to compare with....I'd have to say Mills are brilliant.

Imagine knowing nothing yet yielding shit loads!

If that'd happened you'd be pleased eh


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2016)

Glue. I think I'll get about an o of it. It only had three branches. I had to sneak it in down the side. The fucker still grew higher than the lights though.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 17, 2016)

I forgot how goox xannies are after a sesh popped one 20 mins agao aftwr a gram and now im ready for the sack...coukdt even have a wank so they must be fuckin strong lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks nice but not dry can not wait till mines done


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

Fucking hell I need some of these fuckers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh and yh alipper the glue looks sound man get a 1k bulb next ur plants will love ya 4 it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 17, 2016)

Who ya taking to man lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I forgot how goox xannies are after a sesh popped one 20 mins agao aftwr a gram and now im ready for the sack...coukdt even have a wank so they must be fuckin strong lol


I'm at the pills again lol
Three red army skulls. Waiting for the third now lol. And a couple of xanax to keep me relaxed lol. 
Can't see my phone like l


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh and yh alipper the glue looks sound man get a 1k bulb next ur plants will love ya 4 it


Getting a 850w cob next week well one cobx9 n 2 cobx4 so massive light the cob9 is enough for the room alone I'm just getting greedy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2016)

Only 3 cowies eh haha.

I'm celebrating a week sober. Well, drinking most days but no whites. Been enjoying the money I'd have spent, eating out and spending quality time without crazy birds trying to get me fucked.

Fuckin revelation I tell yas.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't believe how much money I've spent the last month it's insane between lights 5 new bags of soil (flay rate postage of a fiver) but I am up money but again I've to buy more stuff n continue but atleast next time round 5k xans n green it'll be no need for any new nutes or anything.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

What ml per ltr is everyone using on gg4 cuz she looks great but I thought it was wind burn but I'm not so sure now so is 2.5ml per 2ltr 2 little? Still on veg nutes so may add some p


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Only 3 cowies eh haha.
> 
> I'm celebrating a week sober. Well, drinking most days but no whites. Been enjoying the money I'd have spent, eating out and spending quality time without crazy birds trying to get me fucked.
> 
> Fuckin revelation I tell yas.


Four by the time I'd finished lol
Those red army skulls are very clean but not very strong. I didn't even see a vending machine let alone a canoe. 
I saw some test results for them around 220mg. 
I only got five to see how they are before I bought more. Which I won't now. I'll get the Levi's again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

The Levi's are for going out on its a real clean buzz no jaw going just love buzz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

Gg4 throws out some trics early dispite those damn marks but defo next feed one gg4 momo N some PK and a 3ml dose of calmag that way I up my P n I am in flowering so should be grand and interesting to see but if it was calmag I've to it sorted with the last feed of just calmag


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 18, 2016)

Chuffing hell it's been time since I've had a pill cudnt have one no more man come down are to bad or mite be me lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> What ml per ltr is everyone using on gg4 cuz she looks great but I thought it was wind burn but I'm not so sure now so is 2.5ml per 2ltr 2 little? Still on veg nutes so may add some p


Overall EC and ratios, not ml per litre ffs.

Reading science papers and using near on separate nutes you should know better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Chuffing hell it's been time since I've had a pill cudnt have one no more man come down are to bad or mite be me lol



You get come downs with pub food shite, with proper molly there shouldn't be one.
Unless you go daft and eat loads.

How Oscar doesn't get em eating 0.7-1g of pure MDMA per session I'll never know, the lad's a monster.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm going bk ten yrs man my normal Friday night was buying 10 pills for 20 quid and I'd munch the lot over the night and be fucked all day Saturdays but started on wizz then them can't do nowt now just me smoke and the odd beer of a night time. Oh have the odd sniff now and then.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

I did a full orange owl (250mg) and a few cans of Red Stripe at an oldschool warehouse party a few weeks ago and messed myself up proper.


Rob Tissera tried to strike up a convo with me but ended up just taking the piss and laughing his cock off, some bird tried chatting me up and I just stared at her and gurned till she walked away then later I got thrown out at 4:30 am for throwing up on the dance floor (4 times apparently). 

Needless to say I don't remember a thing cos I was fully rekt, my pal told me the tale after we got home.


I missed Altern-8 and Mark Archer's set completely (and he smashed it, belting set by all accounts), a good 4 hours wiped from my memory.

Was fucking gutted!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> my normal Friday night was buying 10 pills for 20 quid and I'd munch the lot over the night


Yeah those are the shite, I've seen many of those nights.

We're on the Dutch proper.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 18, 2016)

Put me right of it did lol and did ur head fall of ha ha


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> did ur head fall of ha ha


Fucking very nearly my eyeballs were that far back in my head.

Should see the state of me in the photo my pal took. FUBAR! lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 18, 2016)

Pmsl


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't drink alcohol when I do E's now. That why I don't get comedowns. I did four last night but they weren't that special strength wise but very clean. Felt fine all day and went to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow but xanax helps with that. 
Yeah those Orange Owls were pretty strong I only managed to get through three of those and I was tripping like fuck. 
The red Levi's are the best ones I've had for a bit. I'll get some more of this week. Partyflocknl is where I got them. They are pretty cheap from them too. I've got a black domino as a freebie but I've yet to do it. I need some more test kits.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Overall EC and ratios, not ml per litre ffs.
> 
> Reading science papers and using near on separate nutes you should know better.


I'm on soil man I've a buffer pfft never tested that soil n it's her 5th run but this time I added some fresh canna soil...syringes are enough for my notes so when I run em again I know what's needed b4 the plant shows bar that wind burn/calmag issue but no problems with the gg4 on the fat left out the fans way so I dunno man might rip off the slightly damaged leafs to see what it is n the pointing of the fan was mid section aswell fffs I just wanna hit her sweet spot early ffs all me notes are in ml per ltr


The Yorkshireman said:


> Overall EC and ratios, not ml per litre ffs.
> 
> Reading science papers and using near on separate nutes you should know better.


I'm honestly dissapointed in this hrow...My nute brand recccomendat ions for base nutes for veg n bloom preferably synthetic


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

The pk will be just a precaution n tiny dose to make sure if I am giving em calmag she'll be grand


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 18, 2016)

Na I dint start drinking till I was 26


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't drink alcohol when I do E's now.


I think I should lay off the booze and give it another go.

Both the last 2 times I've done some proper tabs on top of booze I've lost my memory and could have got into bother.

That time I've just mentioned at the warehouse party and months ago I did a Silver Bar at home on vodka.

Both times I blacked out.



It's either the booze on top or past a certain dose is my personal trigger.

My pal was fine on just water and a full owl so yeah, it needs seeing to.


It's the warehouse's 5th birthday party in March so we're going again to make up for it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153967933486314


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1766883923554899


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1766883923554899


And then 9 service intervals later......


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 18, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You get come downs with pub food shite, with proper molly there shouldn't be one.
> Unless you go daft and eat loads.
> 
> How Oscar doesn't get em eating 0.7-1g of pure MDMA per session I'll never know, the lad's a monster.


Not having done pills for years, my mates at work were talking about mdma.

Felling like I'd missed out I ordered a gram off net

Then took the gram (no idea why I thought a g was a suitable single measure)

Can't remember about 6 hours of that night, if I do it again...portion control


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Not having done pills for years, my mates at work were talking about mdma.
> 
> Felling like I'd missed out I ordered a gram off net
> 
> ...


I've done crystal a couple of times when I was gifted it. I did buy a gram but I only had it when I was already on pills. 
These new (to me) pills are real nice. I think it's because you can test them yourself so the makers have do it right or no one will buy them


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah nice testing kit btw


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 19, 2016)

Nope past me all the pill popping and speeding me nut of just can't do it now more lol up for 3 day straight na fuck that right of like me sleep to much and don't get enough of that


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 19, 2016)

@Don Gin and Ton @scrambo @oscaroscar 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1257888024283682


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah I'd say it was wind burn but these look happy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2016)

Last run of the gg4 she never got this frosty...gonna order some shogun soil nutes when I get a chance


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 19, 2016)

Mine are going mad with that shogun Nutes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2016)

I emailed the boss n got the npk better than canna n cheaper so I'm switch


----------



## mdman (Dec 19, 2016)

Evening fellas, 

just stuck my head in here thought I'd say ello
Used to active on some other forums back in the day. 

Been growing good decade or more. Hows everyone's Monday treating em? 

Just potted on some Chem4og into 18lt coco+ perlite. They should recover soon sunning themselves user the halides. 

What's everyone got growing here? 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mdman (Dec 19, 2016)

Bandit them gorilla glues look nice, don't look windburnt to me, how far into flower are they? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 19, 2016)

Critical jack hera


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2016)

mdman said:


> Bandit them gorilla glues look nice, don't look windburnt to me, how far into flower are they?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Rollitup mobile app


Bout 2 weeks but I count from flowers forming. Well they're getting 2ml per 2ltr n next week I'm upping it to 3mg per 2ltr (calmag)but those marks are in direct flow of my fan 16" that was on max power but since I added and intake linking to my sms I can turn it off n keep the ram 9" under blowing up so plants are still getting some floe. .once I've the 850 cobs up I'll see temps but atm I'm low at 20c I like 25c


----------



## mdman (Dec 19, 2016)

Im struggling keeping my temps up too Bandit, especially lights out anyway, droping down to about 14 or there about the last couple of days.
They look great for 2 weeks in mate. now long since switch?
3ml calmag per 2ltr?! wow sounds strong mate, you in coco?
Had problems in the past with wind-burn too myself, tend to run the fan only during ligths on now, on the lowest setting, but maybe that will come bite me one day with pockets of humidity/heat.

Does anyone else seem to notice lower yeild from plants closest to the intake or is it just me?


----------



## mdman (Dec 19, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> Critical jack hera


Sounds nice, have you run this strain before? love the jack smell, does the critical just add size or do some other nice elements come through also?


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 19, 2016)

How is the gg4? I hear youll never get the biggest buds bud she produces a fair few of them and thats were her yield comes from??...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2016)

mdman said:


> Im struggling keeping my temps up too Bandit, especially lights out anyway, droping down to about 14 or there about the last couple of days.
> They look great for 2 weeks in mate. now long since switch?
> 3ml calmag per 2ltr?! wow sounds strong mate, you in coco?
> Had problems in the past with wind-burn too myself, tend to run the fan only during ligths on now, on the lowest setting, but maybe that will come bite me one day with pockets of humidity/heat.
> ...


Soil mate..November 23rd off the top of my head so they've a while yet another 8 weeks if all goes to plan


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 20, 2016)

mdman said:


> Sounds nice, have you run this strain before? love the jack smell, does the critical just add size or do some other nice elements come through also?


No first time only. An on my 3rd run but I've changed to 600w hps light dual spectrum


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 20, 2016)

mdman said:


> Im struggling keeping my temps up too Bandit, especially lights out anyway, droping down to about 14 or there about the last couple of days.
> They look great for 2 weeks in mate. now long since switch?
> 3ml calmag per 2ltr?! wow sounds strong mate, you in coco?
> Had problems in the past with wind-burn too myself, tend to run the fan only during ligths on now, on the lowest setting, but maybe that will come bite me one day with pockets of humidity/heat.
> ...


Nope not just you lol, closest ones to intake yield less slightly, ones further away yield slightly more etc, think its to do with just how much air you have to chuck in there to cool the room/HPS etc, im sure when i swap over to COB`s and can use less fans/turn them down a bit etc it will even out a bit


----------



## mdman (Dec 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Soil mate..November 23rd off the top of my head so they've a while yet another 8 weeks if all goes to plan


Fingers crossed for ya mate, what tent is that 1.2 x 1.2? Do you use a premix soil or do you have a Bandits special recipe?



Antgotaclue said:


> No first time only. An on my 3rd run but I've changed to 600w hps light dual spectrum


Be interested to see how they come out bud, 600w are so much more efficcient instead of 100w bulbs, seems a constant battle for headroom with the 1kw burt and stressed tops are the bane of my life.


----------



## mdman (Dec 20, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Nope not just you lol, closest ones to intake yield less slightly, ones further away yield slightly more etc, think its to do with just how much air you have to chuck in there to cool the room/HPS etc, im sure when i swap over to COB`s and can use less fans/turn them down a bit etc it will even out a bit


Glad its not just me, COBS you say......... (3 hours later after some youtube watching and reading)......

Mate iv been out of the online scene for a few years now, Im just starting to learn about the efficciency of these crazy looking DIY LED setups. 20% more light output to heat, sounds F*kin good to me, Seems a little expensive but the light distribution and eveness looks fantastic on some of these setups, im gonna dive into some more reading and see if this is somthing i should ivest in.

Peace


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2016)

mdman said:


> Fingers crossed for ya mate, what tent is that 1.2 x 1.2? Do you use a premix soil or do you have a Bandits special recipe?
> 
> 
> Be interested to see how they come out bud, 600w are so much more efficcient instead of 100w bulbs, seems a constant battle for headroom with the 1kw burt and stressed tops are the bane of my life.


Ive been using the same soil from when I started just add 25 ltr of fresh soil vermiculite n stir till next run..stalks n root balls get thrown out but I've a mate offering to buy the stalks off me the dumb fuck


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2016)

Canna professional. .seedlings n all n get it from thehydroponicsstore.ie they charge a 5e postage flat rate so I paid a fiver for 250 liters of soil vermiculite and a 4 inch fan...sweèt postage...gonna give shogun a go now


----------



## mdman (Dec 20, 2016)

That cob you have looks great TSB, im very lucky to have a massive grow store locally, im a Canna Pro soil man too for my mothers and teens. then into COCO + Perlite for maturing.

Ever had any problems reusing soil? do you use cannazyme to breakdown some of the old roots and whatnot?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2016)

That's the last feed they get or pure water is that or cannazyme n I add it weekly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2016)

I think there's probably some soul in there from my first grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2016)

Blood, sweat, tears and soul haha


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 20, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I think there's probably some soul in there from my first grow


I like that concept


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2016)

Tbh it was xanax


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 20, 2016)

never tried xanax

...maybe I should lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2016)

If u say u haven't tried xanax u probably did but can't remember...I'm getting some sweet xanax wholesale deals....mad money that and pot but my pot games tight if all goes to plan ..not let me down yet but he does love his trim crumbs at the end of the bags...jk I know it's the buds breaking


----------



## ovo (Dec 20, 2016)

sofa king stoned


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 20, 2016)

Just thought id post this very worthy cause up for anyone in the giving mood this year+++!!!!!

Well done marvel extracts..

https://www.gofundme.com/children-in-hospital-for-christmas


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 20, 2016)

Nearly there......


----------



## Roobarb (Dec 21, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've a mate offering to buy the stalks off me the dumb fuck


WTF? What's he gonna do with them?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2016)

Thinks there's resin in em I dunno I get rid of just I'll charge him 20 for the stalks


----------



## Roobarb (Dec 21, 2016)

I used to have a mate who swore smoking seeds gave him a buzz. Dumb fucker. Stank the place out


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2016)

I hd a mate used to buy my backy bits sweepings out the bottom of the tray so i used to mix in oregano to give him a buzz lmao .


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah ive got a lad that keeps asking to buy/have all my stalks etc, reckons he does it for the taste even though there aint a buzz etc, I just call him a moronic twat n chuck it all in the bin in front of him lmao


----------



## mdman (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm missing a trick here I burn all my stalks, made some fantastic dry seive from. My trim last batch and then quick iso wash for the tumble leftovers

Sent from my HTC 10 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mdman (Dec 21, 2016)

I love a xanax, just too addictive for my liking, mixes to well with a nice bud. Ever tried Etisolam? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 21, 2016)

I use everything , stalks, leaves ect , shove it in a slow cooker with some butter & water, canna butter is ace


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> very worthy cause up for anyone in the giving mood this year+++!!!!!
> https://www.gofundme.com/children-in-hospital-for-christmas


This link is odd. Basically no real description of the organization, too vague.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> This link is odd. Basically no real description of the organization, too vague.


Marvel extracts on instagram.....all will be revealed!!

There also running a raffel....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2016)

Best thing to do with trim is blast it then full decarb and then mix with coconut oil and make canna caps...they hit hard and the buzz lasts for hours man nice n easy to take too no nasty taste either just nice weed burps lol


----------



## mdman (Dec 22, 2016)

Talking of coconut oil caps, here's my attempt last week, what concentration do you use? I tend to do 100mg oil per 1ml coconut oil.


----------



## mdman (Dec 22, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Best thing to do with trim is blast it then full decarb and then mix with coconut oil and make canna caps...they hit hard and the buzz lasts for hours man nice n easy to take too no nasty taste either just nice weed burps lol


Your totally right, 1 cap hits hard and last about 15 hours for me, really relaxes tense muscles and eases aches and pains.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 22, 2016)

Spread it on your toast youll love the taste after a while......canna caps are great untill they burst and leak.....KEEP EM COOL! lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2016)

Exo mother.

  

GG#4 mother.

  


The Exo is about to get raped for clones.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2016)

Cobs still need to re arrange n cN defo get em half a foot lower


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2016)

budmaster uk best arrange 4 complementary 4th light, or a discount. how many watts ya currently runnin w the cobs bandit?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Exo mother.
> 
> View attachment 3859177 View attachment 3859179
> 
> ...


Put them both in 40 litre pots and flower them both after they've recovered and retreat to a safe distance lol because those will blow up


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Cobs View attachment 3859239still need to re arrange n cN defo get em half a foot lower View attachment 3859243


That looks like a massive room with all those lights


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2016)

Does doesn't it hahahaha it's honestly 1 cob9 would be bigger but my measurements were slick


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Does doesn't it hahahaha it's honestly 1 cob9 would be bigger but my measurements were slick


It also looks really dark above the lights but that's a good thing because you don't grow up there lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Put them both in 40 litre pots and flower them both after they've recovered and retreat to a safe distance lol because those will blow up


lol yeah I've been thinking about that actually, I've got 2 x 40L smart pots knocking about in the loft somewhere.

Keep em just ticking over under a CFL until I've cropped the clone run and then chuck em both straight in flower.
Won't have to wait for any veg time between runs and I'll stack some tidy paper with 2 runs so close together.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> budmaster uk best arrange 4 complementary 4th light, or a discount. how many watts ya currently runnin w the cobs bandit?


Oh I got a discount  850w 200w per light n the cobx9 ish 450w


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> It also looks really dark above the lights but that's a good thing because you don't grow up there lol


I love it man all the lights on the canopy n totally covered the tent X2 what they recccomend each cop has its own fan which gets sucked out by the extractor fan n heat does rise...gonna lower em even more tonight.gonna have to take more clones my success rate with the 22s is 2 low so back to 33s.gonna expand them in water mixed with endomycorrhizal the skin n dip Ive cloned from flowering plants b4 but it just takes longer.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

You can get these or the citizen..heck they'll put anything in for u lol they are aparently better here's a quote from the site




"In our new design a cluster of 12 Osram Surface Mounted COB provide higher output than a traditional 50w COB whilst giving a Tri-Mix of colour temperatures to provide an output spectrum closer to the sunlight than a traditional COB.

The immediate benefits are:


The spectral output is closer to sunlight by mixing colour temperatures within the array than using any larger single cobs.
Greater efficiency in the same small footprint, more light out for the same power in. The total output exceeds that of normal 50w COB.
COBS Mounted with the same solder pad technology as the Osram SSL80 family to a triple layer MCPCB, meaning a longer lifespan and faster build.
Better thermal management due to the mounting technology it eliminates any possibility of thermal spikes.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> budmaster uk best arrange 4 complementary 4th light, or a discount. how many watts ya currently runnin w the cobs bandit?


That above comments to u


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

Think I might use shogun bloom to give her a test when I switch nutes wanted 4 weeks from buds forming so next feed half n half (gonna make sure she's 4 weeks flowering before I hit em with bloom )


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

Gonna cut back the calmag to 1.3ml or so per 2ltr n add some mono Mag as the gg4 seems to be showing mag def


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

That fairy is one funny fucker top stealth every time n I've my addy dymo ordered so I'll throw u a load of lables make ur super stealth even better.thank fuck I got it


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> That fairy is one funny fucker top stealth every time n I've my addy dymo ordered so I'll throw u a load of lables make ur super stealth even better.thank fuck I got it View attachment 3859770


Who was the vendor? I like that stealth. I wonder what they'll do at Easter lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

It is xmas and I suppose it it wrapped...new venor on alphabay cheap but he did use mylar atleast but products meh


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2016)

It's been quiet in here lately. 
Everyone okay? 

I might change my name to John Darwin.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2016)

Think they're all over my threads


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2016)

oi oi merry christmas boys hows it going just harvast wasnt the best as the auto pots made them grow so big and quick i ran out of room and they was touching the bulb and all sorts but still paid for xmas and got a nice smoke so hows you lot doing seems some of you are moven over to cobs they really that good ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> oi oi merry christmas boys hows it going just harvast wasnt the best as the auto pots made them grow so big and quick i ran out of room and they was touching the bulb and all sorts but still paid for xmas and got a nice smoke so hows you lot doing seems some of you are moven over to cobs they really that good ?


I'm watching lax's cob grow to see how that goes but they'll need to come down a lot in price before I swap. 
I used autopots for a couple of years before I switched to NFT. Fungus gnats put me off them though. They've stopped making gnat off too which killed the little fuckers quick.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2016)

cant say i noticed gnats had a few tiny white flys but cant really be helped cos of where i grow


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> cant say i noticed gnats had a few tiny white flys but cant really be helped cos of where i grow


They are a summer pest really. 
Glue almost dry. It's almost there. The stems are still real bendy ffs it's been over a week in this weather


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2016)

yeh nice m8 i should have taken a photo of my gg frosty as fuck aint they lol and smells lovely just got 4 exo's this time round as 5 plants in the 1.2 seems to be to much now ive got a few grows under my belt


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2016)

just looking for new ballast as this is the 2nd lumii that has died on me after a harvast dont know why tho the bulb flashes but wont stay on brought a new bulb as thought it was that so had to take the one out the veg room for now and use a cheap led panel i got for the ones in veg but not sure as to witch to buy


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2016)

Pompeygrow said:


> just looking for new ballast as this is the 2nd lumii that has died on me after a harvast dont know why tho the bulb flashes but wont stay on brought a new bulb as thought it was that so had to take the one out the veg room for now and use a cheap led panel i got for the ones in veg but not sure as to witch to buy


I use the maxibright dimable ones. You can only go down as far as 400w unless you buy a 400w bulb and turn that down to 250 but I don't know why you'd want go lower than 600 though. Unless Youve got heat issues. 
You can boost them to 660w too.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 23, 2016)

maxibright was the one i was just looking at funny enough needs to try a different make i only use 600 and the 600 boost anyway


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2016)

COBs/LEDs have a crap footprint and they cost far too much money.

The light efficiency is actually the same or worse than good quality HID's.

When COBS/LEDs can produce the same raw output across the board as HIDs and for the same price then they'll be viable, until then they're not even remotely in the same ball park.

You pay 3-5 times more money per photon of light for COBs/LEDs than decent HIDs and get shittier distribution.
It makes no sense.



1000w Gavitas are still objectively the best bang for your buck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2016)

40 snips.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2016)

Which plant is that?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Which plant is that?


Mostly Exodus Cheese.

2 are Livers/Blues and 4 are Gorilla Glue.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> COBs/LEDs have a crap footprint and they cost far too much money.
> 
> The light efficiency is actually the same or worse than good quality HID's.
> 
> ...


Heya mate, just a quick heads up that you might wanna bin the SD, looking like well over 11 wks and not the biggest yielder etc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 40 snips.
> 
> View attachment 3860069


I was like wtf is all that brown shit on the leaves, yorkie surely aint slipping. bigged the pic up and it's labels haha. 

Merry crimbo to everyone. Spare a toke for those less fortunate n all that. I'm desperately trying not to get mashed and be hanging xmas day, it may or may not work. My pal is deep frying a turkey. I scoffed and said he's a fruit loop then he showed me the safety video. deeks this shit...


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 24, 2016)

Well done Don...always putting safety first !!!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2016)

Alright boys, mans been on it since 10am its xmas after all haha ......im gonna.be mega busy and have been for a weeks now, but to you all you OG's on here have a merry fucking christmas boys love u all..and get fookin smashed in the name of santa and have big banter lool


----------



## Pompeygrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright boys, mans been on it since 10am its xmas after all haha ......im gonna.be mega busy and have been for a weeks now, but to you all you OG's on here have a merry fucking christmas boys love u all..and get fookin smashed in the name of santa and have big banter lool


merry christmas dude its been snowing in my house all afternoon aswell to santa lol


----------



## makka (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry crimbo lads hope u all have a good'en!


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2016)

yeah merry crimbo lads hope all have a good day 2mora, no drugs here but am sinking the vods hard lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 24, 2016)

If u were local scrambo id have u over in a heartbeat man to sniff up all my gear lol...have a merry xmas man


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2016)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If u were local scrambo id have u over in a heartbeat man to sniff up all my gear lol...have a merry xmas man


mate i no you would, the no drugs is threw choice tho geezer, the ex has me by the bollaks and stopping me seeing me kids going threw court n all sorts to have drug tests.....

on a more positive note got a location for a grow starting 1st jan, only got 12wks there so its gonna be tight but will be good to have a grow back on.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Aye have a good crimbo lads, and hopefully we all have a better 2017.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Good luck with the new grow scrambo. Tempted on a couple of plants mesel....


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Good luck with the new grow scrambo. Tempted on a couple of plants mesel....


thanks mate, nowt major just 3-4 600s will just be nice to have a grow back on, should have snips from various peeps but got some c99 and WW seeds as back up its happening either way....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 24, 2016)

3-4 600s is big enough to me atm m8. I'll be dealing with a small enough space when I do get a couple goin. Anything will be good atm tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Was doin a bit of reading today and that c99 kept popping up funny enuf ...


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Was doin a bit of reading today and that c99 kept popping up funny enuf ...


yeah just went for it cause of the time-frame, its the end of a contract on a rental, would rather go with the exo in that time-frame but dont think the cuts will arrive in time.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Yeah be nice to be working with what u know eh. I'll need to sort mesel a space out, could be the attic so could take a while


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah be nice to be working with what u know eh. I'll need to sort mesel a space out, could be the attic so could take a while


yeah mg most deffo mate would have prefered what i no, i still got me fingers in a few exo pies tho so wont be long till i get it back, been sent that gg4 a few times now and either got lost on route or had fuck ups but should have that on board aswel as some bb cuts and some pyscho n las lemon.

but needs must and prob gonna have to go with these seeds cause of the time-frame jus for now.


----------



## alwayshigh1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys! Have a messy one, I know I will! Thanks for all the help on my Christmas crop too, its lovely!
Hope everyone enters the new year with one sparked, have a gooden.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 24, 2016)

scrambo said:


> yeah mg most deffo mate would have prefered what i no, i still got me fingers in a few exo pies tho so wont be long till i get it back, been sent that gg4 a few times now and either got lost on route or had fuck ups but should have that on board aswel as some bb cuts and some pyscho n las lemon.
> 
> but needs must and prob gonna have to go with these seeds cause of the time-frame jus for now.


Well we know how my luck turned out with the glue ffs. I wouldn't mind giving the psycho a go when I do if it's floating about


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Xmas ogs


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy crimbo lads hope yas all hav a good 1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry crimbo boys. Wherever you be, have a good one and be merry. Life truly is too short for any other shite. I'm away to flombay a turkey. ( in my hi viz safety vest bazza!) 

Still amazes me they made me health n safety officer. I am the danger in that gaff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2016)

this has had me gigglin this morning.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2016)

Sheeposexuals are as big a problem then as terrorists and crazy christians by the looks of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2016)

Cheryl Cole you wanna watch man haha

Baked to bits here smashing cheese n crackers into my dish about to pour a G&T.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2016)

Xanax beer at mamas n some very well grow exo


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 25, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheryl Cole you wanna watch man haha
> 
> .


Especially if you've got Chupa Chups.


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 25, 2016)

Its abit late but happy xmas everyone!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2016)

deep fried turkey is the shit!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2016)

Ur a mad bastard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2016)

Honestly it was amazing. L


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 26, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deep fried turkey is the shit!
> View attachment 3861223


The chippy near where I grew up did deep fried whole chickens and I concur. Deep fried poultry is indeed the shit


----------



## cammydoodle (Dec 26, 2016)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Newcastle and around 180 an 0 what about you ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2016)

Away into toon to watch the football. It's no on til 7.45. I expect to be able to see none of it by then.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2016)

Dont talk about football, Im a Palace fan lmao.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 26, 2016)

deep fry'd anything gets my vote.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2016)

We was robbed. Actually, totally not haha.

I came away at a sensible hour for once. It was a close call tho. I just about managed to hold a brief conversation with the missus, just, and am not going to be in someone's kitchen til 4 am. Mind new me feels a lot like the old me if I'm honest, but without the being a bell end.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 26, 2016)

Off me tits on 2 of those Heineken but better than the last ones u got me.


----------



## cammydoodle (Dec 26, 2016)

cammydoodle said:


> Newcastle and around 180 an 0 what about you ?


what a shit show that was ha lucky I have mary jane to heal the wounds ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2016)

Can't mind the last time we won on boxing day


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 28, 2016)

Fuck me. £815 for 1 bitcoin ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me. £815 for 1 bitcoin ffs


The thread got on em about 3 years back when they were £3 each.


And nobody thought to jump on 100!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 28, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Heya mate, just a quick heads up that you might wanna bin the SD, looking like well over 11 wks and not the biggest yielder etc


Cheers for that mate, I'll sling it out now while I go refill the cloner water.


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 28, 2016)

Are oxycotin any use lads ???


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2016)

My bathing gorilla just before being potted into an 80l tray.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 28, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Are oxycotin any use lads ???


Yeah man it's an opioid it'll cure ur hang over in a jiffy


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 28, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The thread got on em about 3 years back when they were £3 each.
> 
> 
> And nobody thought to jump on 100!


Even a month ago you would've more than doubled your money


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 28, 2016)

DST said:


> My bathing gorilla just before being potted into an 80l tray.
> View attachment 3862789


Look forward to seeing that after five weeks of flowering. You'll need a step ladder reach the top of it. That's why I'm thinking of dropping it. My space can only just cope with exo let alone Jack and the beanstalk growth


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 28, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah man it's an opioid it'll cure ur hang over in a jiffy


Slow or quick relase better ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 28, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Slow or quick relase better ?


That's nearly as smutty as one of Baz's posts.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Even a month ago you would've more than doubled your money


Aye last time I had any was about a year ago and they were about £180 then.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 29, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Slow or quick relase better ?


Quick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Look forward to seeing that after five weeks of flowering. You'll need a step ladder reach the top of it.


Mines getting a bit too big now and it's only been vegging under a 400w.



It stands 37" from the top of the 8l pot and I think I might have to snip a shit load of clones off the top half just for the sake of it.

I'll have to get it in the loft under a CFL this week or it'll just get ridiculous in another fortnight or so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 29, 2016)

Brotherhood in HD is out for download.

Fucking Noel Clarke taking 4 months to release it on DVD ffs! lol


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Look forward to seeing that after five weeks of flowering. You'll need a step ladder reach the top of it. That's why I'm thinking of dropping it. My space can only just cope with exo let alone Jack and the beanstalk growth


Thats why it fits into my vertical set up so well, as it has 2 metres of growing height from the top of the pots.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mines getting a bit too big now and it's only been vegging under a 400w.
> 
> View attachment 3863416
> 
> ...


Have you thought about deliberately vegging less and seeing if the stretch makes up for it? Just a mashed thought scuse me lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 29, 2016)

My critical jack hera so far 3 weeks of flower wud of been 4 but my timers fucked up and dint release


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 29, 2016)

DST said:


> My bathing gorilla just before being potted into an 80l tray.
> View attachment 3862789


The edges of the leafs are curling upwards!


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 29, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Mines getting a bit too big now and it's only been vegging under a 400w.
> 
> View attachment 3863416
> 
> ...


Unless your growing vert taking them snips is essentail yorky...can imagine popcorns your thing!


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 29, 2016)

Hope everyones well!! 

Thought id share some good news.....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOnorSVAztW/

And this is what im doing tonite....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Hope everyones well!!
> 
> Thought id share some good news.....
> 
> ...


Looks like milk burn to me


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

Bad dose of mites in that ones life me thinks.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2016)

Not buying a coin till they go down ffs


----------



## limonene (Dec 30, 2016)

U.K pineapple day 18 stacking.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 30, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not buying a coin till they go down ffs


What's this lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2016)

Antgotaclue said:


> What's this lol


Bitcoins. It's the easiest way to buy drugs. I'm a fairly new convert to it and I think it's swell. 
But he's right £820 for one coin is a bit steep atm but if you spend them on the day you get them it doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 30, 2016)

Not.gonna get right much for one coin are ya


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 30, 2016)

Depends..tbh it doesn't matter as Oscar said just get ur order in asap if values high


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3864250 U.K pineapple day 18 stacking.


I just saw these piks on another site lool


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2016)

Yea zedd i went away and didnt top res up....burnt the fucker

@DST FUCK MITES they became a prob and the only gear i had to hand was dr schimmel and that shit is only used at last chance saloon.....(stinks of paint stripper)

I have found a very small amount of fairy in ro water coats the fuckers and kills there babies mwahahahah

But by the time i learnt this it was too late...

Hmmmmm wonder what would happen if i added fairy to the milk......hmmmmm


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2016)

Lemz OG 9 weeks...


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 30, 2016)

That first lemzOG pik is dedicated to rambo if anyone remembers his 3foot basball bat budded exo plants....

That pik left a lasting impression....

Love to see it again!!

To rambo!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2016)

This is what you need. Kills them fuckers outright and stops them coming back as well...and feeds your plants. It's never failed me, but then I try and get them early. It's an organic wash (not a pesticide) and can be used anytime throughout grow (garlic based).


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 31, 2016)

LK, buds look good... but ppl tend to get uneasy when they're looking at plants that are mite ridden, time for a full clean eh?


----------



## limonene (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah if you're trying to promote a seed company but can't even do the basics of growing, how are we meant to have faith in your breeding practices?


----------



## L S D Pepper (Dec 31, 2016)

ouch


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 31, 2016)

Whao hang on mr lime dont go sour on me.....as explained earlier this is a headstash tent and as with life things happen i have been busy and as the ogs were in the tent spraying them late into flower with buds that get that tight is not an option if you dont want to risk mould from moisture trapped inside.....

Also i have posted pics of the last run which did not have these probs and i feel that if i am trying to promote a seed company....

Honesty is the best policy..... wouldnt you agree???....

It also shows them performing in real life conditions...would you rather some fantasy fake shit were theres no probs?? Clearly lol....not every one can be a winner

Thanks for the info DST i did use this product up untill week 3 of flower and it did work well however it didnt last 15 days ......

I tried to look for more info on it but its new hence sample purpose only on bottle....
Smells very noice tough....



Whats a man to do eh


----------



## limonene (Dec 31, 2016)

Lemon king said:


> Whao hang on mr lime dont go sour on me.....as explained earlier this is a headstash tent and as with life things happen i have been busy and as the ogs were in the tent spraying them late into flower with buds that get that tight is not an option if you dont want to risk mould from moisture trapped inside.....
> 
> Also i have posted pics of the last run which did not have these probs and i feel that if i am trying to promote a seed company....
> 
> ...


Yeah I sounded a lot harsher than I intended. Just saying, if u want to sell seeds these days you need to look professional in EVERY aspect of your operation. Photographs, wording, information need to be polished as it's a very competitive market. Wish you all the best.


----------



## mdman (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks good to me, spider mites happen to the best of us boys. Usually in the summer to be fair but, either way. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2016)

Ah Limonene swift kick in the nuts u gave him there.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2016)

Sweet new cons with inner swade lining n Oxford leather...slick as fuck also finally got (ordered)the Sony xperia z5 for 230e cuz the guy that outbid me backed out so I haggled him down more lol its never been out the case n I can't wait to look through all his old files lol no marks on her what so ever and it's a 23mp cam...had the z3 n loved it so I'm looking forward to this...got a dymo printer ordered for sexy lables ..I'll happily print out return n addy lables n post em to u ..for a price btcs lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2016)

Man I nearly lost the dbxl6 mislablong it as 5 ffs hope the flowering rooted cuts I took root


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2016)

I've got a gay iPhone ffs. I wish I'd stayed with Samsung


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2016)

Also WTF?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone tried San Pedro cactus. Mescaline basically ? It's like being very high and euphoric then it's spose to kick up and up for 12 hours till you see dragons coming out of the ground, tried a bit and it was deffo a nice buzz, gonna go into the forest in the summer and do a proper load of it for the full effect, get a fire going do some drumming


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 31, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah I sounded a lot harsher than I intended. Just saying, if u want to sell seeds these days you need to look professional in EVERY aspect of your operation. Photographs, wording, information need to be polished as it's a very competitive market. Wish you all the best.


I thank you for the kind words....im a ganja farmer at heart and am now learning to wear many other hats!

I have to be honest with you after i posted the first picks with LCG all over them i felt kinda disrespectful to dst and other poss bb members as i feel this is there board...(just my personal feelings)

Plus obv the FIRESTAX.COM SEED DROP (see what i done there) will keep me very busy atm!!!

I aint trying to muscle in but obv some piks will crossover as i use the best ones for LCG obv and when i post sub par piks get told about myself lol  

So ill just use thcfarmer and annoy every1 on there lool


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> LK, buds look good... but ppl tend to get uneasy when they're looking at plants that are mite ridden, time for a full clean eh?


Im trying mighty wash out anyone used it??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> Have you thought about deliberately vegging less and seeing if the stretch makes up for it? Just a mashed thought scuse me lol


It was for clones but it has silly internode spacing, so it gets that big. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2016)

Those plants make me sad.

Just taken a genuine shit on my day.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2016)

The glue is finicky, much less forgiving than Exo, easy to burn and stunt the flower sets, tendency to rhubarb, needs established veg b4 u pop her or yields suffer, stretches 3.5 x, all yield is in the upper 1/3 which has a tendency to light burn or foxtail if u lucky, but a keeper due to the smoke off it, nice


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

I haven't grew it zeddd so don't know but she's definitely a keeper goin by the smoke and reports. Have a good Xmas zeddd?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I haven't grew it zeddd so don't know but she's definitely a keeper goin by the smoke and reports. Have a good Xmas zeddd?


Cheers man you too, email btw


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

What we up to tonight zeddd, having a swall?


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year lads and lasses....


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Happy New Year lads and lasses....
> View attachment 3865076


Bit posh for a Scot?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> What we up to tonight zeddd, having a swall?


Aye, restituted tanquerry, done all the whisky, you?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Happy New Year lads and lasses....
> View attachment 3865076


Piper H 1999, class


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Aye, restituted tanquerry, done all the whisky, you?


Beers, southern comfort and joints zeddd, no change here. Would mind a few bumbles but my m8 got caught in an exit scam so shit never came.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> Beers, southern comfort and joints zeddd, no change here. Would mind a few bumbles but my m8 got caught in an exit scam so shit never came.


Eeeesagood


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Eeeesagood


Lol, aye and some more than others, don't matter what it says on the tin.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

You ever munch on the old pills zeddd?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> You ever munch on the old pills zeddd?


I did. I started in '89 and I stopped in about '99 until about nine months ago and I think they are better now than they've ever been. Clean and strong plus crazy stuff happens at high doses lol to me anyway. 
When you first doing them is when everyone thinks they were best. I know people that did their first one in '91 and and a year later were saying that ain't what they used to be but I thought that in '91. I think you have rose tinted specs when you look back. I know I do. The parties were definitely better though and thats a fact


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I did. I started in '89 and I stopped in about '99 until about nine months ago and I think they are better now than they've ever been. Clean and strong plus crazy stuff happens at high doses lol to me anyway.
> When you first doing them is when everyone thinks they were best. I know people that did their first one in '91 and and a year later were saying that ain't what they used to be but I thought that in '91. I think you have rose tinted specs when you look back. I know I do. The parties were definitely better though and thats a fact


I started on them around 97 Oscar, first few years was good but they just went downhill and I went off them till I got on the dn bout 4 yr ago, have a night on them now and again now with a m8 and it's all good craic


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

Me and my m8 usually have quite different reactions. Usually I'm fucking about online while he's rolling about the floor lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year lads


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year Irish m8


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2016)

Cheers mg hope ur keepin well


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes all.good Irish, same shit and all that tbh, ive a m8s nephew sitting with me atm and if thats the future we are fucked lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

How's the new sprog? All good yeah?


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ah its not to bad just a few sleepless nights ha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2016)

Mastergrow said:


> I started on them around 97 Oscar, first few years was good but they just went downhill and I went off them till I got on the dn bout 4 yr ago, have a night on them now and again now with a m8 and it's all good craic


I do them sneakily downstairs when the mrs is in bed. I've been rumbled a couple of times lol 
She came down at 7 one morning and I was completely off my nut. I said don't have a go at me it's not my fault the pizza is late. She just shook her head and said go to bed.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new yrs and all that ppl


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I do them sneakily downstairs when the mrs is in bed. I've been rumbled a couple of times lol
> She came down at 7 one morning and I was completely off my nut. I said don't have a go at me it's not my fault the pizza is late. She just shook her head and said go to bed.


And this is funny as fuck lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I do them sneakily downstairs when the mrs is in bed. I've been rumbled a couple of times lol
> She came down at 7 one morning and I was completely off my nut. I said don't have a go at me it's not my fault the pizza is late. She just shook her head and said go to bed.


No need to explain to me Oscar, I read ur escapades


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year cunts


----------



## Lemon king (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year !


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 31, 2016)

Not being funny but come on lad how old are ya taking pills I'm 32 and can't do it now more man I liked the wizz me but the Cum downs was bad man must of been shit stuff but got u of ya titts lol sorry just was wondering how old ppl are an still taking them


----------



## Antgotaclue (Dec 31, 2016)

And I wudnt mind a bit of wizz now and then


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2016)

You're all a bunch of cunts


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You ever munch on the old pills zeddd?


Nah not for over 10 years, no drugs except plants, I rec the old cactus would be good for clubbing


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

Whats good bruvvaz!

Been banished to the UK thread by some hill billy fucks who dident like my opinion on one of there idols from the 80s lel top kek.

Anyways hope all had a good xmas and new year!

Just wondering but how are u guys coping with the shit weather and temps? got a grow up in the attic that if the buds weren't so damn frosted i'd be worried about the temps in the tent at lights off. Then again i've read cannabis can survive some pretty brutal temps aslong as frost not present.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

L S D Pepper said:


> Whats good bruvvaz!
> 
> Been banished to the UK thread by some hill billy fucks who dident like my opinion on one of there idols from the 80s lel top kek.
> 
> ...


Put a heater and a thermostat in there. When the temperature drops below 20 the heater comes on. Simple.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Not being funny but come on lad how old are ya taking pills I'm 32 and can't do it now more man I liked the wizz me but the Cum downs was bad man must of been shit stuff but got u of ya titts lol sorry just was wondering how old ppl are an still taking them


Whizz is horrible. Even good stuff makes you feel like crap. 
You don't get a comedown off pills. You can sleep on them fine too. It doesn't matter how old you are if you enjoy it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 1, 2017)

pandya said:


> Hi,what is price marijuana in your country? I want bisuness if u interested. Post me your answer.


About a pound....


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> About a pound....


Dude from India PMing guys asking to do "bisuness".

Happy 2017!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Whizz is horrible. Even good stuff makes you feel like crap.
> You don't get a comedown off pills. You can sleep on them fine too. It doesn't matter how old you are if you enjoy it.


Now ya see pills bk 13 yrs ago was shit man I've not had any of the new ones that are about its just not my seen no more I don't think lol not in them circles no more. And the gf Is dead against drugs. Took me twelve months to get to let me smoke bud. And then when I started growing ha well that's another story. Wud make good head lines in paper tho school teachers fella Cought growing cannabis shit never thought of it like that before lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol big fat prophet, £42 per g, fuk off while you're at it


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

pandya said:


> You interested in bisuness marijuana? Because here very low price big prophet this bisuness so tell me your answer,


I love big Prophet.


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Jan 1, 2017)

Can any of you kind folk hook me up with a UK cheese cut? Been searching for ages and I see you guys have some great stuff growing? Happy new years UK growers!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2017)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Can any of you kind folk hook me up with a UK cheese cut? Been searching for ages and I see you guys have some great stuff growing? Pm


We are not kind folk, some are fukin horrible tbh, whose been searching? Cops search


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Jan 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> We are not kind folk, some are fukin horrible tbh, whose been searching? Cops search


Cop search?
I have been searching. I'm a new member on here but am on other forums.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Put a heater and a thermostat in there. When the temperature drops below 20 the heater comes on. Simple.


I only worry after 15c otherwise it makes my leaves look purdy having roughly a 10c drop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

StinkTheRoom said:


> Can any of you kind folk hook me up with a UK cheese cut? Been searching for ages and I see you guys have some great stuff growing? Happy new years UK growers!!!


All u talks about that cut u ain't gonna get it ur 2 new


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

Heck exo gonna be in ireland (again) soon so good luck getting a cut when ur a noob


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Now ya see pills bk 13 yrs ago was shit man I've not had any of the new ones that are about its just not my seen no more I don't think lol not in them circles no more. And the gf Is dead against drugs. Took me twelve months to get to let me smoke bud. And then when I started growing ha well that's another story. Wud make good head lines in paper tho school teachers fella Cought growing cannabis shit never thought of it like that before lol


The headline wouldn't be schoolteacher's fella. It would be schoolteacher.


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

By cut is he meaning a clone? Swear UK cheese seeds are readily available? :S


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2017)

clone only exo, not wank greenhouse or knockoff high breed


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> clone only exo, not wank greenhouse or knockoff high breed


Ah makes sense, cheers.


----------



## long dong (Jan 1, 2017)

makka said:


> Merry crimbo lads hope u all have a good'en!


Alright pal its wigz u should pop up and check these ladies b4 i chop, lookin nice,


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol it wud if it was at my house but it's not so it's not to bad


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

cant be asked starting a new thread so may aswell ask here!

Am sure my old man had some malawi/durban pzn seeds from about 30years ago hidden in a jar somewhere, if i was to root around and dig them out is there any chance some may germ? LOL


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2017)

Only one way to find out.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

L S D Pepper said:


> cant be asked starting a new thread so may aswell ask here!
> 
> Am sure my old man had some malawi/durban pzn seeds from about 30years ago hidden in a jar somewhere, if i was to root around and dig them out is there any chance some may germ? LOL


Give it a try


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

pandya said:


> Here is, £ 10 per gram, if u want bisuness I send u parcel.


What's the fuck is this ha ha jog on


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What's the fuck is this ha ha jog on


But what about the prophet bro! think of the prophet! xD


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh yeah here my address ................................................................


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

That's a pretty cool addy


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

No cunt can find me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

Fuckin hate ppl asking for tic it does my head in. How bout u don't some it so fast ffs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

Who's asking for tic lol


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

Lay me on a few oz bro ill chop it up and have your money in no time.

Yeah.......Nah.....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

Lol I only sell enough for electric and that's it rest is for me lol its all mine hoping to get more this time though had to stand the last one me self


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2017)

Im nearly at the stage where id feel safe doing pills again, just need the kids to grow up a bit so i dunt worry lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

It's just a bag for himself but If i let it once he'll ask again and again n it's not worth it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 1, 2017)

mr west said:


> Im nearly at the stage where id feel safe doing pills again, just need the kids to grow up a bit so i dunt worry lol.


Lads been getting some pills called levi thay are so clean that I felt like I could go down the pub n just be in a right love buzz but not wankered jaw clenching just very smooth only puple dilates n no come down


----------



## L S D Pepper (Jan 1, 2017)

I dont feel safe doing pills in UK anymore lool in 2006 i was taking quarts and half tabs and tripping off my tits, moved up north in about 08 and since then need to pop em like smarties to even get a sweat on.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

mr west said:


> Im nearly at the stage where id feel safe doing pills again, just need the kids to grow up a bit so i dunt worry lol.


There is an angel on your shoulder whispering doooooo iiiiiiiiit. While the devil on the other shoulder is nodding in agreement. 
I've got a couple of pretty nifty red defcons you could have


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> There is an angel on your shoulder whispering doooooo iiiiiiiiit. While the devil on the other shoulder is nodding in agreement.
> I've got a couple of pretty nifty red defcons you could have


Red gurn-ons more like?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2017)

Rambo had the best gurn vid, lad was trying to be stealth and failing due to the extreme facial expressions and whole body contortions, post it up if you remember the link


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2017)

hows it growing happy new year boys hope u all had a good one whats been going down


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm glad no one has video'd any of my nonsense lol 
That blue one is being saved for when I don't have to be stealth. 
I'm thinking of having a stealth pill tomorrow lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm glad no one has video'd any of my nonsense lol
> That blue one is being saved for when I don't have to be stealth.
> I'm thinking of having a stealth pill tomorrow lolView attachment 3865879


What's the fuck are them man fuck sake lol not seen out like it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What's the fuck are them man fuck sake lol not seen out like it


That is what E's look like today mate.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2017)

something out of star wars by the looks of it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> something out of star wars by the looks of it


You can get R2-D2's and Darth Vader heads lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 1, 2017)

haha ffs i aint had a pill for years the last ones i had was Mitsubishi's and cola bottles


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 1, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha ffs i aint had a pill for years the last ones i had was Mitsubishi's and cola bottles


Last one I had was a double mitsubishi an play station fuck they come a long way man been ten yrs an more since I had a pill. Tell u what I have had tho a tab for adhd fuck me there mad them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2017)

Those R2D2's were lethal tackle. I had a load of pioneer deck shaped ones the other day. Think I'm done taking E now mind.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah when I was young mad with pills now when I take em it's definitely spaced out


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 2, 2017)

i used to had the taste when ya put them in ya mouth was rank what you boys growing at the mo ive gone 4 exo this run and i got some 9/18 and sumo boost to try this round


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 2, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> i used to had the taste when ya put them in ya mouth was rank what you boys growing at the mo ive gone 4 exo this run and i got some 9/18 and sumo boost to try this round


I'm on critical jack and using shogun nutes. There's a pic but that's a few days ago I'll get one later when I'm there


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 2, 2017)

Packing a bit of beef on now although this is first time I've used a hps light what do you lads think.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 2, 2017)

As every body fucked of or what


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 2, 2017)

Nope I'm still up paddling around in my canoe lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 2, 2017)

Legends


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2017)

Back to graft the day. I'm already grumpy hahah there's some pisshead shouting and balling outside ffs. I'm only jelly tbf.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2017)

You lot not get an extra day like Scotland? Cunts up there know how to.holiday lol. I think I'll take the Scottish holiday as well.....
In Holland everyone went back to work yesterday. Tight wanks here....if the public holiday falls on a weekend then you basically don't get it ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2017)

just yesterday  tho tbh the phone has hardly rang and I'm nearly done with the email back log. I'll be amazed if we're not in the pub by 2.

I'm on me jack blasting hip hop eyeing the booze left over in the kitchen haha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Back to graft the day. I'm already grumpy hahah there's some pisshead shouting and balling outside ffs. I'm only jelly tbf.


Being self employed is a bit shit at this time of yr for the work a do as it's seasonal so I'll be bk at it in March lol although I'm going to look at a job soon don't think I'll be doing in the fucking rain


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 3, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I did. I started in '89 and I stopped in about '99 until about nine months ago and I think they are better now than they've ever been. Clean and strong plus crazy stuff happens at high doses lol to me anyway.
> When you first doing them is when everyone thinks they were best. I know people that did their first one in '91 and and a year later were saying that ain't what they used to be but I thought that in '91. I think you have rose tinted specs when you look back. I know I do. The parties were definitely better though and thats a fact


I started in 86/87. Drove all over the country. Circus warp, street level, DIY were the best illegal parties at the time. Could always get good E's
Then in mid 90's a mate ended up on kidney dialysis after 3 Es he got at a nightclub. That put me off. The only thing I've had since was when a mate had pure MDA. It was liquorice flavoured. Anyone remember it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2017)

some dickhead has hacked the mail server on NYE and tried to send a few million emails, trying to do anything is taking an age.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Being self employed is a bit shit at this time of yr for the work a do as it's seasonal so I'll be bk at it in March lol although I'm going to look at a job soon don't think I'll be doing in the fucking rain


fuckin work man. scurge of the drinking classes if you ask me...


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 3, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> I started in 86/87. Drove all over the country. Circus warp, street level, DIY were the best illegal parties at the time. Could always get good E's
> Then in mid 90's a mate ended up on kidney dialysis after 3 Es he got at a nightclub. That put me off. The only thing I've had since was when a mate had pure MDA. It was liquorice flavoured. Anyone remember it?


You saying that, up until about 5 years ago I was buying pills off the lad that sold in bulk to lad that served up to Leah Betts lmao so you never fully know the risks (dunno how many of you are old enough to remember that etc)


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2017)

My mate was allowed to serve in club uk in Wandsworth which I know had connections with that lot basildon


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 3, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> My mate was allowed to serve in club uk in Wandsworth which I know had connections with that lot basildon


A lot of the basildon/essex lot are ex londoners that moved out so not surprising in the slightest etc, few of the lads from Basildon used to regularly go to london clubs to work/deal etc, all changing now though, very few ppl have any interest in pills these days, I remember being able to shift carrier bags full of em even 5-10 years ago, nowadays ive still got 20 of the red chupa chups sitting in the cupboard from last year unsold as cant find anyone that takes em these days lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2017)

seems the rave scene isn't quite as dead and buried as I thought in the toon

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-38483601

Best bit is the locals have said why don't they open a nightclub there hahah

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/someone-should-open-nightclub-there-12392674


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

I take that bk got a few jobs to do now ffs there's me thinking I'm good till March


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone on here? I've got a funky smell in my tent any clue


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Anyone on here? I've got a funky smell in my tent any clue


There should always be a funky smell in there


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> There should always be a funky smell in there


No its not a nice smell dude


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> No its not a nice smell dude


What medium are you in? 
Does it smell like stagnant water?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

Ye well I think a bio buzz all mix


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ye well I think a bio buzz all mix


Does it smell fishy? Mix your nutrients fresh every day especially if you are using the biobizz veg nutes because that goes off after a day or so.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

Na a damp smell if ya will


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2017)

Fans...more fans Nd extraction


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 3, 2017)

I've got a big fan blowing on them and ye the intake and out take cud do with upgrading but need this to.come of b4 I can spend anymore


----------



## makka (Jan 4, 2017)

Just pushed to hard in circuit an pulled an exircist everywhere ffs! 
Just the wakeup i needed to get back at it tho too much sesh not enough training is the culprit


----------



## makka (Jan 4, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Na a damp smell if ya will


That smell is built up humidity and not enough air pulling out also that smell goes hand in hand with rot so check ya buds daily in the centers or just upgrade extraction problem solved


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2017)

Roots on Blues in 10 days.

Sweet.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 4, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Roots on Blues in 10 days.
> 
> Sweet.


Doing well if you are on about the Livers as mine normally take 13-14+ lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2017)

I just want the jacks,exo n gg4(just incase my flowering cuts don't root) just thanks to a sound can't he's gonna sort me out but I insist on paying postage


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 4, 2017)

Already have gg4 just mold problems not cleaning my old dome


----------



## makka (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice am jog round park and a stardog J for afters 
Lovely


----------



## DubVitals (Jan 5, 2017)

Fuck me been a long since i been on here what all you fuckers upto?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 5, 2017)

Stranger danger.....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 5, 2017)

Still getting that smell. Humidity is 52% is this bad as not sure


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2017)

Have you checked the roots on the plant? (i.e lifted the plant out of it's pot - don't panic, you can do this providing you are careful about it and the roots are spread throughout the pot.)


----------



## DubVitals (Jan 5, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Stranger danger.....


Lol ohh shit you caught me!!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 5, 2017)

No not checked them yet wasn't sure if I shud I'm going up soon what shud I look for


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2017)

To see if your roots are healthy (fat white fuzzy looking roots preferable). Have a smell of the medium as well.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank u going up soon so I'll let ya no and take a pic


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2017)

Shots going alright in the cob game


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 5, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Doing well if you are on about the Livers as mine normally take 13-14+ lol


Aye.

My bubble cloner game is on point these days.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 5, 2017)

Was looking up tomato cages n they're fucking pricy so more bamboos...used mostly for pressure but I'll just buy some more n some wire


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 5, 2017)

agri fencing for cages


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 5, 2017)

this for domestic cats


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

Yesterday I was there and the smell was there today gone. God wish I'd of used one these lights on my other two


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

Bud rot..best dip it in milk


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

No bud rot there man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

Then what's all that mold like white substance on those spacious nodes


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

Crystals man u on them pills agen dude ha ha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

Same bud


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

She mouldy boy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

50/50 FULL fat milk(u wanna add Weight) to water n foliar when lights turn on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

How far along is she from flip


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

U talking to me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

I assumed you'd make that connection...Gary would love u


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

Those multi vital milks work even better than boosters


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

There five week in flower man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 6, 2017)

There's no mold on those that I can see, It's quite obvious to spot if you look hard enough because Botrytis kills everything around the infected section turning it brown and mushy.

It's very very hard to get a Botrytis infection on immature buds that haven't closed up and formed dense colas yet as it needs the correct conditions to grow from spore (although Botrytis spores are pretty much everywhere).

Also milk can be a preventative to Botrytis, NOT a cure.
Once you have a plant with a Botrytis infection the only way to deal with it is to cut out the infected section and bin it.

Milk anecdotes aside, neem oil treatment is a million times better as a preventative.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

And captain bring down swings by.




5 weeks from flip. So 2-3weeks flowering


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm nearing 6 now...when does one use ripen? From personal experience


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

Ya have lost me man ha ha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

Do u count from flip or when pistals n buds start to form


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

This is my 3rd grow slipper and first time with hps bulb there's Deffo no mold and I say five I had a timer fuck up on me and the bastard light was on for a few days and thick me dint release


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2017)

Dude I'm just stoned n bored


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 6, 2017)

No need to take piss man lol got money in these cunts ha ha but u had me going


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

@bazoomer email n pm man


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Do u count from flip or when pistals n buds start to form


No serious grower talks about flower time from pistils. It's all about time from flip, it's obviously more accurate, but less impressive photo wise?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

No I have to disagree the first 2 weeks she's blowing up integrative mode then when she's ready she produces the flowers (flowering cycle) the first 2 weeks are like doing. Stretches b4 u workout


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no mold on those that I can see, It's quite obvious to spot if you look hard enough because Botrytis kills everything around the infected section turning it brown and mushy.
> 
> It's very very hard to get a Botrytis infection on immature buds that haven't closed up and formed dense colas yet as it needs the correct conditions to grow from spore (although Botrytis spores are pretty much everywhere).
> 
> ...


UVB is what I use now, all bugs mould etc fukin die, my current veg tent is gavita on full at 1150 w, a 125 CFL, 300 w medical uvb light 4 x 15 mins, but it's high maintenance with 2 feeds a day


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

The only reason I ever started with bb is because they were honest in description n flowering time and other breeder profit I always count from flowering and u know this because u were reading on my thread n probably wanna wind me up...plants take time to develop doesn't just happen at the flip of the switch this why we use ripen n what not to indicate to the plants it's closing time (Leonard Cohen quote in there rip)


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> No I have to disagree the first 2 weeks she's blowing up integrative mode then when she's ready she produces the flowers (flowering cycle) the first 2 weeks are like doing. Stretches b4 u workout


All growers want to know is flower time from flip so u can budget the income, the gg4 is good at 67 days, what's that in your language?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> UVB is what I use now, all bugs mould etc fukin die, my current veg tent is gavita on full at 1150 w, a 125 CFL, 300 w medical uvb light 4 x 15 mins, but it's high maintenance with 2 feeds a day


2 fucking feeds a day? Thought u were going back to organic soil mix. 
I still rate ur soil on my top 3 bests smokes only one member beating u.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> The only reason I ever started with bb is because they were honest in description n flowering time and other breeder profit I always count from flowering and u know this because u were reading on my thread n probably wanna wind me up...plants take time to develop doesn't just happen at the flip of the switch this why we use ripen n what not to indicate to the plants it's closing time (Leonard Cohen quote in there rip)


The reason you started with bb is cos of this place


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> All growers want to know is flower time from flip so u can budget the income, the gg4 is good at 67 days, what's that in your language?


9 n a half weeks but didn't some one bringing it longer n she got tastier..I may bring her to 10 weeks since I've No issues with running out of smoke


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> The reason you started with bb is cos of this place


Definitely they don't bulshit or rip u of its a win win n freebies are usually better I've a dbxl that gets nice n purple that I'll let Don taste n if the plemon is about its be a sassy cross


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> All growers want to know is flower time from flip so u can budget the income, the gg4 is good at 67 days, what's that in your language?


I let half of my GG go to eleven and a half weeks. That was because at ten weeks it didn't seem that solid. 
I reckon I should have fed it more but it just got the same as the Exo because I couldn't be arsed to mix separate feeds.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

Boom,right in the kisser.i been adding more mag to the gg4 but tbh the last few weeks Ive been feeding pretty much the same


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Definitely they don't bulshit or rip u of its a win win n freebies are usually better I've a dbxl that gets nice n purple that I'll let Don taste n if the plemon is about its be a sassy cross





oscaroscar said:


> I let half of my GG go to eleven and a half weeks. That was because at ten weeks it didn't seem that solid.
> I reckon I should have fed it more but it just got the same as the Exo because I couldn't be arsed to mix separate feeds.


i found it likes a higher ec oscar it's good to go at 67 days if you hit her up from week six ime


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

What da fuck happened to ur soil u letting It cook?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

But there's 2 many variables to consider likw veg time note Def and so on


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> But there's 2 many variables to consider likw veg time note Def and so on


?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

In relation to flip time ur as apposed to others


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> And captain bring down swings by.


You know me mate, I tell it how it is.

Don't fall for hype and you won't be disappointed by facts.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

I know and that's why I've such high respect for u Bro u got God knows how long yrs on growing u have alot of great info...did u read that radiation pdf I sent u the par one... Well I posted it here


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> UVB is what I use now, all bugs mould etc fukin die, my current veg tent is gavita on full at 1150 w, a 125 CFL, 300 w medical uvb light 4 x 15 mins, but it's high maintenance with 2 feeds a day


UVB doesn't work for germicidal irradiation as the wavelength is too long.

UVC is what you need.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

I've always thought why Dyson doesn't incorporate that into their hand driers


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've always thought why Dyson doesn't incorporate that into their hand driers


Exposure time in a hand drier wouldn't be long enough to do anything I don't think.

And the cost would be too high.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

Would a Uvc ray incorporated inside the actual mechanism say near intake provide enough if left continuous but at a kinda fan speed controller mode and at an apple approach we can try air filters for the intake lol yay product dependency


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> did u read that radiation pdf I sent u the par one... Well I posted it here


I still haven't, the link is buried in over 2TB of hard drive space on my PC somewhere. lol



I've got one for you though, it puts the COB/LED vs HID comparison to rest once and for all.......

_*"It has been noted that there is considerable misunderstanding over the effect of light quality on plant growth and many manufacturers claim significantly increased plant growth due to light quality (spectral distribution or the ratio of the colors)"*_

(published June 2014)
*Economic Analysis of Greenhouse Lighting: Light Emitting Diodes vs. High Intensity Discharge Fixtures. *
Link..... http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0099010
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0099010


Enjoy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Would a Uvc ray incorporated inside the actual mechanism say near intake provide enough if left continuous but at a kinda fan speed controller mode and at an apple approach we can try air filters for the intake lol yay product dependency


You could put a few down the length of your intake ducting but the ducting run would need to long enough to get the exposure time for the airflow.
I've looked into it but the bulbs and fittings needed aren't cheap.

Ozone gennys could be a viable alternative, you'd get the added benefit of not needing carbon filters for smell eradication if the genny puts out enough O3 and the exhaust ducting run is long enough (again for exposure time).

Ozone gennys would last way longer than UVC units and the replacable bulbs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

I've pets though... Would It harm em in a closed room?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

But I was talking about general hand driers... I always use napkins for that very reason if Dyson incorporated that into their driers they'd make a nice profit


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2017)

That's why I use that model of uvonair because the inline one has to have five metres of ducting to be effective and have no bends in it. It can have bends but they need to be long ones. I just don't have the room for that amount of ducting. 
I haven't smelled anything outside since I switched to exo from livers. 
I replace the bulb in the uvonair yearly. The last one was £80 but I don't mind the cost of peace of mind


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 7, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There's no mold on those that I can see, It's quite obvious to spot if you look hard enough because Botrytis kills everything around the infected section turning it brown and mushy.
> 
> It's very very hard to get a Botrytis infection on immature buds that haven't closed up and formed dense colas yet as it needs the correct conditions to grow from spore (although Botrytis spores are pretty much everywhere).
> 
> ...



someone say......MILK.....LOL


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I still haven't, the link is buried in over 2TB of hard drive space on my PC somewhere. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good read bate how u only ever get a snip..when's this paper dated.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

Truly great read but it's like 2014 she was published


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

See yorkie that's why u gotta be here arguments linked with sources.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

Duuuuudes gf caught me hacking her email lol was just testing a brute force... Women


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2017)

Little does she know I have wire shark and have access to every single packet that leaves this modem


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd 4 xanax 3 blues n 8 cans of cider n white rum last night...woke up at 8 thinking it was last night lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd 4 xanax 3 blues n 8 cans of cider n white rum last night...woke up at 8 thinking it was last night lol


That lot would kill me lol half a xanax paralyses me ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't remember shit lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Dammit I ate the last of the xanax last night lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Being greedy again relax lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

It was just sitting there..alone


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Aww my heart bleeds for ye m8...


----------



## limonene (Jan 8, 2017)

U.K. Pineapple day 26


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3871089 U.K. Pineapple day 26


Always impressive mate


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dammit I ate the last of the xanax last night lol


I've never tried em... realizing sativa and coffee isn't best line of treatment for anxiety. ya think I'll have any luck ordering these, or Kpin, on the clearnet?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah probably but dark net is safer


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I've never tried em... realizing sativa and coffee isn't best line of treatment for anxiety. ya think I'll have any luck ordering these, or Kpin, on the clearnet?


N go for valium or clon since they stay on your system longer..xanax has a short buzz so medicinal I'd go half a 5mg Diaz. But I'd sooner look into cbt(cognitive behavioural therapy)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2017)

My pals just got a shitzu. It's cute as fuck.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 8, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> ...I'd sooner look into cbt(cognitive behavioural therapy)


heh can't say i wouldn't benefit from a few hundred dozen sessions. done 5 years of that dogshit weekly in my 2o's already. the foundation is solid


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My pals just got a shitzu. It's cute as fuck.
> View attachment 3871166


That is one cute dog. A fanny magnet if ever I saw one lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Cobs at 2.5 feet from canopy n still burn in a few places.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2017)

All your pics are just X's of late Lax.... maybe just me.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Can any1 see that pic? https://www.anonfiles.cc/uploads/deb725e18e78027d75cdb5df732c7d28.jpeg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

DST said:


> All your pics are just X's of late Lax.... maybe just me.


Yeah I did buy alot of em off you mate that middle one is deep blue aswell lol I just love the strain dude it's my fave from all the beans I got from u guys sure I bought like 20 more beans after I first ran em to find that first one I popped but no luck so far but I've come across some nice ladies along the way so ill keep on popping till I fond her again...might do some fireballs some stage or cheesebukkake oh wait no ill run cheese surprise again she yielded nice


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2017)

Ghett pm


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2017)

Exo. Just turned the timer back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> That is one cute dog. A fanny magnet if ever I saw one lol


Isn't it just. It's no bother either. Right happy little chap. Makes me want a proper dog.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Get a rottie... Always at hand..proper loyal loving breed and zero aggression in the right hands n they literally follow u everywhere n one of the smartest breeds so easy to train n they're lazy to fuck for fear of hip dysplasia I walk my guy 3 20 min walks a day on grass turning training into play.. He barks on command n all n even understands hand signals


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

How could u not want one...


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 8, 2017)

I've got a staff and shes two fucking yapping chihuahuas blag the fuck out of me


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Been looking for a boxer pup mesel, been in touch with a few breeders over here so hopefully something comes up shortly. My m8s a dogue de bordeux, there nice friendly big dogs too...slobbering big cunts tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

That's a stunning breed mate n major softies...got a mate just after getting a st Bernard not my kinda dog but fuck me it's adorable


----------



## makka (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone know were that zeus of DM went? 
The some other guy using his pics but diff name n no ratins?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2017)

There's a boat load of staffies pretty much constantly in the local shelter. Tho my family bred boxers when I was a bairn. Think I've an old pic of the one we took to crufts


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

I've never had a dog relax, but always knew if I was to get one it'd be a boxer. Friend next door had one years ago. Willing to spend on a good one too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## makka (Jan 8, 2017)

Got a staffy my self all kc reg n shit had him since 6 week proper protective over the lil ones too which i like


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

@Don Gin and Ton no one in the family at it anymore then?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't stand ppl who get dogs then fuck them of as soon as they get to much harder work my lad he's only 9 months old and chewing me house up to fuck lol but wud not dream of kicking him out or rehomeing him he will grow out of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2017)

Nah sadly not. Bloodline might still be about maybe but it'd be work to track it down. Kennel club won't give out the owners info I doubt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2017)

I did look at the boxer rescue north east and there's only a few but mostly come from marriage breakdowns and no one could decide who'd keep the poor things. Sad as fuck really.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Can any1 see that pic? https://www.anonfiles.cc/uploads/deb725e18e78027d75cdb5df732c7d28.jpeg


Nope
Just a link.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I did look at the boxer rescue north east and there's only a few but mostly come from marriage breakdowns and no one could decide who'd keep the poor things. Sad as fuck really.


Aye it'd be a pup I'd be after, would want one from as young as possible


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Nope
> Just a link.


Links works for me d


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

I screen shoot it on my thread since this stingy site won't let me post 24mp most the time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2017)

Can just imagine ur accent DST reading shoot


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Links works for me d


I tend not to click on links that Lax puts up....Fuk knows where down the rabbit hole they'll take me.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Can just imagine ur accent DST reading shoot


I've been outta Scotland for 16 plus years...my accent, like me is a bit weird now.


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice dogs @Don Gin and Ton
Especially the Boxer. Would be so cool if you could get a pup from his bloodline.



 
 
I went to see a family friend xmas eve. She volunteers at the local dogs home and had 5 foster dogs inc 2 puppies. Once I saw that little face I knew she was coming home with me. She's about 4 months


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 9, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Nice dogs @Don Gin and Ton
> Especially the Boxer. Would be so cool if you could get a pup from his bloodline.
> 
> 
> ...


Think I'd be taking that pooch home to lol the gf wud kill me tho


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 9, 2017)

@Antgotaclue - my Mrs didn't need a lot of convincing to be fair


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2017)

@Roobarb aye that's a bonnie thing for sure man. def one of those, 'how could you say no to those eyes' dogs.


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2017)

Gg4 about 6 or 7 week 
 
Lookig forward to see what all the hype was about lol


----------



## numberfour (Jan 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Get a rottie... Always at hand..proper loyal loving breed and zero aggression in the right hands n they literally follow u everywhere n one of the smartest breeds so easy to train n they're lazy to fuck for fear of hip dysplasia I walk my guy 3 20 min walks a day on grass turning training into play.. He barks on command n all n even understands hand signals


Another Rottie fan, heres my lass at 9 months


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2017)

makka said:


> Gg4 about 6 or 7 week
> View attachment 3871701
> Lookig forward to see what all the hype was about lol


I'm a fan but I don't think I'll keep it because it's not practical for my space. The stretch it's too much. I'm doing another one this round but I'm cutting it down to a stump and see how that goes.


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm a fan but I don't think I'll keep it because it's not practical for my space. The stretch it's too much. I'm doing another one this round but I'm cutting it down to a stump and see how that goes.


Sounds a plan oscar im in same boat mi self with height but might just keep her for percy and run her in a small tent if its all that 
Ive fucked up my last lot of clones everything rooted as plan except the gg4 so now i got a cut revegging been 4 / 5 week and just pushing out 3 and 5 leafers she best be worth it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2017)

makka said:


> Gg4 about 6 or 7 week
> Lookig forward to see what all the hype was about lol


It's some damn fine knockout tackle for sure.

It passes the Yorkie gram test no problem.


----------



## makka (Jan 9, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's some damn fine knockout tackle for sure.
> 
> It passes the Yorkie gram test no problem.


Thats good to kno yorkie i been smoking that stardawg as of late really nice taste/high if she out like that a be happy dont know if its just me but i get a whiff of the dog from gg4 but with fruit lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's some damn fine knockout tackle for sure.
> 
> It passes the Yorkie gram test no problem.


How are yours getting on now? Can't be far away now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 9, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Another Rottie fan, heres my lass at 9 months
> View attachment 3871692


Beast of a muzzle for a bitch at that age she's gonna be a stunner dude.rambo got his sister a savage male n he's grown good so far from the pics I've seen but my guys 4 now n he'd actually grown a bit more n they're supposed to stop at 3 n fill out but he's over 50kg now so hopefully thats it...breeds medium to large not giant but the breeds so old we've Fucker em right up with poor breeding standards...only ever go by German kennel club standards n anything over 60kg is disqualified..it's a herding breed after all


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm a fan but I don't think I'll keep it because it's not practical for my space. The stretch it's too much. I'm doing another one this round but I'm cutting it down to a stump and see how that goes.


Have you tried Closer night to day temps??

I hear youll never get the biggest buds from gg4 but theres so many of them it makes up for it......???


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2017)

Love this guys gg4...he makes his own full spectrum cree leds very very cool


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 9, 2017)

Has anyone got the app for this site can anyone tell me plz


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 9, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You're after the gg4 cut? What u running clone wise


No im not atm man i couldnt squeeze anymore in if i tried....

Well we hold quite a few cuts that we consider elite....i only just just recently lost the RIU exo....

In fact some of you here may even be running some of our elites right now....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Love this guys gg4...he makes his own full spectrum cree leds very very cool



Dark as fuck that room with no penetration, that's why he's got like a 3 foot high canopy with the bottom 2 feet of foliage stripped away.

LED's fail hard against decent HID.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2017)

makka said:


> i get a whiff of the dog from gg4 but with fruit lol


Yeah me too, it's the Kush genes I think.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 9, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> How are yours getting on now? Can't be far away now.


The cuts are just starting to come out of the cloner into little party cups.

They started popping roots a few days ago.

Next run I'm gonna do a full tent of the GG#4.

This run is gonna be mostly Exo for cash with a few GG#4 and a Livers for percy thrown in.





The GG#4 mother is a fucking beast though, she's massive, probably stands about 5 feet tall.

My power shower pump fucked up last week so I haven't been able to get the plant in the loft under a CFL yet.
She's still under the 400w. lol

I'll get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

GG4 seems a better yielder and possibly frostier than the dog....doesn't seem to get me as wasted as the dog though. It's very moorish and you can't stop smoking the fucking stuff though. Excellent strain!!! Got some Fireballs x GG4 beans to try as well.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2017)

Spider mites mainly it seems lol....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh nearly forgot........morning reprobates


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Someone on one of the other threads (club 600 maybe) suggested they were going to do a GG4x Blue Pit which sounds a tad epic so will be following that one lol, any news on the BP being re-released yet? Or do you know of anyone with a pack of seeds of it they want rid of etc? Must admit thats my main target atm getting the BP back


I've just dropped some Blue Pits to make some new beans. I do have a few lying around of course
I think it was Budolskie who is trying that (if I remember rightly).


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Beast of a muzzle for a bitch at that age she's gonna be a stunner dude.rambo got his sister a savage male n he's grown good so far from the pics I've seen but my guys 4 now n he'd actually grown a bit more n they're supposed to stop at 3 n fill out but he's over 50kg now so hopefully thats it...breeds medium to large not giant but the breeds so old we've Fucker em right up with poor breeding standards...only ever go by German kennel club standards n anything over 60kg is disqualified..it's a herding breed after all


I hear you man, I picked my pup as the mum was perfect medium size, the father a little bigger. Shes already as big as her mum and weighs 42kg.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Only got .8g pW on the gg, Gonna pack the space out a bit more, big nugs and frosty tho, need my casher back


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Only got .8g pW on the gg, Gonna pack the space out a bit more, big nugs and frosty tho, need my casher back


Good to know as ive got a Gg arriving soon, so pack em in then ya reckon?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Good to know as ive got a Gg arriving soon, so pack em in then ya reckon?


It's a tricky grow but yeah they are sativa doms so u want a lot of mains, it's easy to burn the flower sets like Makka has, you don't want brown pistils Til 9 1/2 weeks, and she's hungry so it's a challenge, easy to lose half the weight on one bad call tho, I'm sure Yorkies gonna show us how to grow her


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Btw I haven't seen a good gg4 grow on utube that one lemon showed was embarrassing


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Spider mites mainly it seems lol....


Haha lool

Not any more...2 days HARD cleaning and a few bottles of this....paint stripper in a bottle...i hate using it but could trust "frequency water".... anyone see the soft secrets mite cartoon that was me lol


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's a tricky grow but yeah they are sativa doms so u want a lot of mains, it's easy to burn the flower sets like Makka has, you don't want brown pistils Til 9 1/2 weeks, and she's hungry so it's a challenge, easy to lose half the weight on one bad call tho, I'm sure Yorkies gonna show us how to grow her


Your right Z i thought she was receeding early but wasnt sure wi it being 1st run i think i hit her a bit hard a bit early lol


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Only got .8g pW on the gg, Gonna pack the space out a bit more, big nugs and frosty tho, need my casher back


I got just over a box with my 2 600s. I also had a fireballs and an engineers Dream in there as well. That's in a 1.2m squared space. If you got height it yields well for sure


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2017)

That my next one. I've just taken two thirds of the height off it but I think it'll still out grow my space. I only left really small growing tips on it to try and stunt it. It's been flowering for two days. It's been hacked down three times now and I think it will need another butchering in a week ffs. It can take some abuse I'll give it that lol


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

Here's ma gg4 lol.
 
The plant is sitting in a tray thats 1m long. I have just splayed the branches out as much as possible, tying back to canes if necessary, or the net on the wall. Once the stretch has stopped I'll adjust as required for best spread.
I reckon if you put in canes at 45 degree angles (in the medium or taped to the pot), then train and attach stems to them like a trellis, then you won't have a height issue. Your plant will be skinny and long instead of bushy. I am now praying these fukkers do stretch mega so I can get full advantage of the 2nd light on top.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

It's first week of flower btw. So plenty stretch to come.


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> That my next one. I've just taken two thirds of the height off it but I think it'll still out grow my space. I only left really small growing tips on it to try and stunt it. It's been flowering for two days. It's been hacked down three times now and I think it will need another butchering in a week ffs. It can take some abuse I'll give it that lol View attachment 3872888


Lol u really did strip her back good!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Here's ma gg4 lol.
> View attachment 3872904
> The plant is sitting in a tray thats 1m long. I have just splayed the branches out as much as possible, tying back to canes if necessary, or the net on the wall. Once the stretch has stopped I'll adjust as required for best spread.
> I reckon if you put in canes at 45 degree angles (in the medium or taped to the pot), then train and attach stems to them like a trellis, then you won't have a height issue. Your plant will be skinny and long instead of bushy. I am now praying these fukkers do stretch mega so I can get full advantage of the 2nd light on top.


I've got a tomato cage to stick over it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Lol u really did strip her back good!


I probably took three quarters of the plant away. The leaves and branches were really thick and healthy too but it was vegging under 1200 watts so that helps


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Your right Z i thought she was receeding early but wasnt sure wi it being 1st run i think i hit her a bit hard a bit early lol


Easy done bruv


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Easy done bruv


Ye i know what not to do next time


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Ye i know what not to do next time


What ec you running thru flower M?


----------



## makka (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What ec you running thru flower M?


At peak 2 ec start around 1.4 a week into flip then gradual increase and add pk at week 4 at half strengh but she had a few dry spells which may have done it?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

My GG mother.

 
 


...............


----------



## budman111 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My GG mother.
> 
> View attachment 3873007
> View attachment 3873007
> ...


Nice mum


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My GG mother.
> 
> View attachment 3873007
> View attachment 3873007
> ...


Fucking hell how u done that just with topping?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fucking hell how u done that just with topping?


The plant did it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

I've just flipped a mother gg4 I've grown side ways tied down so it looks like half a mainlined plant, should stretch to a manageable height


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fucking hell how u done that just with topping?


Yep, intense topping mind you.

From clone I cut the main stem out level with the side branches so it had a flat top, then I spent about 3 weeks topping every tip on the plant (Bonsai style) as they grew so that every branch would double up each time.

So I snipped out every growing tip on the plant into 2, then those 2 into 4, then those 4 into 8 as they grew and by that point it was quite large anyway and I've just left it since.

I was in the tent snipping tops as they grew every 2 days for the 3 weeks.



Original intention was to have a small Bonsai mother and not this big beast, unfortunately I didn't realise just how strong the apical dominance is in GG and instead of turning into the small bush with loads of tops I wanted as it's matured it's turned into this massive lanky bush with loads of tops instead.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

My Exo mother is quite large now too, that went through the same procedure but has since had like 35 clones taken from it.

It's about half the height of the GG and around 2/3rds the width.


I've now realised that if you want a relatively proper Bonsai mother you have to start topping from day 1 of the clone being in a pot.
I've got a Livers/Blues in a 4L pot that is more on point as a Bonsai mother cos I started snipping that early.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, intense topping mind you.
> 
> From clone I cut the main stem out level with the side branches so it had a flat top, then I spent about 3 weeks topping every tip on the plant (Bonsai style) as they grew so that every branch would double up each time.
> 
> ...


That is what I'm doing with these two but I'll just be flowering


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yep, intense topping mind you.
> 
> From clone I cut the main stem out level with the side branches so it had a flat top, then I spent about 3 weeks topping every tip on the plant (Bonsai style) as they grew so that every branch would double up each time.
> 
> ...


I had to chain mine down to go sideways, foam wire was getting fukked off every day


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

Lol the ones I got in flower I made bush out with tieing the main stoke down never done it b4 but it looking good and found the funny smell was under the fucking tray that the pot is sat in proper Newby mistake eh feel like a right twat lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I had to chain mine down to go sideways, foam wire was getting fukked off every day


Aye, it grows arms like the Kraken. lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

Mainline everytime 8 or 16 any mores a waste imo...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

Top of her....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

This was a couple runs ago but i prefer 8 arms and smaller plants over 1 bigun....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Top of her....
> 
> View attachment 3873038


I've yet to master this this.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

Smaller plants 8 arms only and fat nugs....
 




Mainline everytime  just makes canopy control so easy....i have an improved method imo but its not perfected yet...so mums the word lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> View attachment 3873036
> 
> Mainline everytime 8 or 16 any mores a waste imo...


That's not mainlining you tool


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> That's not mainlining you tool


Pardon? Lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Smaller plants 8 arms only and fat nugs....
> View attachment 3873064
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the only grower that can achieve def and burn on the same plant


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Ha Ha Ha!


Rekt!


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Are you the only grower that can achieve def and burn on the same plant


Shes quite fussy anything less then a perfect run and she shows it......bad...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> anything less then a half competent grower and she shows their mistakes and inabilities......bad...



Fixed.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

Heres the one going in next....stop it your girls your making me leaf consious lool


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Heres the one going in next....stop it your girls your making me leaf consious lool
> 
> View attachment 3873097


going in the bin?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> My GG mother.
> 
> View attachment 3873007
> View attachment 3873007
> ...


Mine wasn't much smaller than that before I hacked at it and I'm pretty sure they're the same age. Mines just over a foot tall now and lollypopped


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> going in the bin?


After a good milking of course....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Mine wasn't much smaller than that before I hacked at it and I'm pretty sure they're the same age. Mines just over a foot tall now and lollypopped


It's a fair size that man.

That and the Exo mother take nearly a full 1.2M square of tent.

And it's about 45 inches from the top of the pot.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> After a good milking of course....


Lem, can I ask you a question? Why don't you look at your leaves and stems, your plants suck shit bro lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Heres the one going in next....
> 
> View attachment 3873097


That's on track to fail from the start.

All the leaves are already curled over from too much N.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> That's on track to fail from the start.
> 
> All the leaves are already curled over from too much N.


And O2 def, but very recoverable


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> And O2 def


..........

Just like clones go in over wet jiffy plugs.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

If you act immediately, anaerobic almost


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon you should go back to soil and hand watering till you've got the basics nailed.

Leave full hydro and advanced techniques like mainlining to the folk who can grow a healthy plant.

Everything you've posted has AIDS, yet you've got nothing but excuses and blame the plant rather your own lack of ability.


Still as deluded as ever. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Yeah but I love his posts


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> And O2 def, but very recoverable


O2 def in bubble buckets....are you guys having me on....

Too much N??

i agree they are a touch too green however they are pumped full and ready for the flip....but they are far from experiencing the claw in which you are refering too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

@Lemon king 

A Nobel Prize winning paper for you to read..........

http://www.avaresearch.com/files/UnskilledAndUnawareOfIt.pdf
http://www.avaresearch.com/files/UnskilledAndUnawareOfIt.pdf


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Heres the one going in next....stop it your girls your making me leaf consious lool
> 
> View attachment 3873097


I don't no much but it's don't look to well


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lemon you should go back to soil and hand watering till you've got the basics nailed.
> 
> Leave full hydro and advanced techniques like mainlining to the folk who can grow a healthy plant.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice yorky!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> O2 def in bubble buckets....are you guys having me on....
> 
> Too much N??
> 
> i agree they are a touch too green however they are pumped full and ready for the flip....but they are far from experiencing the claw in which you are refering too.


Why you so angry they look like O2 def or is gravity stronger where you are?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @Lemon king
> 
> A Nobel Prize winning paper for you to read..........
> 
> http://www.avaresearch.com/files/UnskilledAndUnawareOfIt.pdf


Call me mr wheeler


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> O2 def in bubble buckets....are you guys having me on....
> 
> Too much N??
> 
> i agree they are a touch too green however they are pumped full and ready for the flip....but they are far from experiencing the claw in which you are refering too.


Clearly not enough O2.

Just because you're running bubble buckets doesn't mean you have enough bubbles.

Your plants don't lie.




I never referred to "claw", I said curled over.
Claw is subjective.

Your plants don't lie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Thank you for the advice yorky!


Pitty you didn't take it years ago when you were told to fuck off with your deluded wannabe shite.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Why you so angry they look like O2 def or is gravity stronger where you are?



Whaoooo no ones angry......they may appear to be o2 def......but ive been blowing bubbles into the buckets as hard as i can down the straw ....i dont know if i can go any harder.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 10, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> they may appear to be o2 def......but ive been blowing bubbles into the buckets as hard as i can down the straw ....i dont know if i can go any harder.....


Well that could be your problem.

Blowing down a straw would give them Co2, not O2.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Clearly not enough O2.
> 
> Just because you're running bubble buckets doesn't mean you have enough bubbles.
> 
> ...


The thing is with 30ltrs PER MIN of O2 PER BUCKET in a 10ltr actual res via 2x huge golf ball stones.....so

I find it hard to belive....theres a lack of o2...in fact there may just be a tad too much......
 

Maybe its the angle....or maybe the lights were just comming on..OR maybe ive been super cropping the branches because i need to flatten out the mainline and prefer that method to string...but maybe that would just be making excuses now wouldnt it....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pitty you didn't take it years ago when you were told to fuck off with your deluded wannabe shite.


Love you too **big kiss**


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that could be your problem.
> 
> Blowing down a straw would give them Co2, not O2.


Ahhhhh would it.....see thats why i need you yorkster.....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 10, 2017)

Too be honest the only real problem i have is not running a water cooler for my headstash tent .....its too small to for it.

So to some deg the water temp is uncontrollable....as i gave up on the bennies and switched to liquid oxygen if its hot outside and water temps hit 19/20 and i dont apply very reg.....this can lead to mild root zone issues which manifest some times in the plant at nute issues.

But im well aware of it so......bosh


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Heres the one going in next....stop it your girls your making me leaf consious lool
> 
> View attachment 3873097


What do the roots look like? Picture?


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> The thing is with 30ltrs PER MIN of O2 PER BUCKET in a 10ltr actual res via 2x huge golf ball stones.....so
> 
> I find it hard to belive....theres a lack of o2...in fact there may just be a tad too much......
> View attachment 3873134
> ...


Maybe you took pic in dark period that would explain the slight droop curl I ran Dwc years and that's plenty air man for them size red


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyway finally made my decision!
Going all coco from now on it's just fucking easier! 3 Wilmas getting packed up and replaced by plain ole pots 250ltr butt for hand water 
To much work in hydro/dwc (drilled trays) the turnover is very fast but it takes way to much time controlling the bitches they grow that quick and tall and now it's hurting my yield through lack of height/training 
Just worried about carrying 5 bags of coco in the spot every 9 week as I used to wash the hydroton and re use cause of that


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

also when water temps are 22 and above it didn't matter how much air I pumped in they would just droop slight like yours with light on 
Winter time came and sorted that shit out for me lol


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

On some lemon sk hash mixed wi 11 week exo off a pal 
That's me not going out today


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2017)

makka said:


> Anyway finally made my decision!
> Going all coco from now on it's just fucking easier! 3 Wilmas getting packed up and replaced by plain ole pots 250ltr butt for hand water
> To much work in hydro/dwc (drilled trays) the turnover is very fast but it takes way to much time controlling the bitches they grow that quick and tall and now it's hurting my yield through lack of height/training
> Just worried about carrying 5 bags of coco in the spot every 9 week as I used to wash the hydroton and re use cause of that


Go NFT and you can run the whole room from one reservoir. The summer can be difficult with water temperature but a couple of two litre coke bottles frozen sorts that out. No air stones either. 
I use two water pumps incase one fails because a failure can fuck your room in two hours


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Go NFT and you can run the whole room from one reservoir. The summer can be difficult with water temperature but a couple of two litre coke bottles frozen sorts that out. No air stones either.
> I use two water pumps incase one fails because a failure can fuck your room in two hours


Ive already got the stuff from my old autopot system i just didnt like how the aquavalves made the pots sit in water and log hence the hand water


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 11, 2017)

does anyone know why this clone decided to do this?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> I find it hard to belive....theres a lack of o2...in fact there may just be a tad too much......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Maybe its the angle....or maybe the lights were just comming on..OR maybe ive been super cropping the branches...but maybe that would just be me making excuses now wouldn't it....


Yes.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3873761


Its a waste of time yorkie, he a lost cause......we all already know this. Fucking lemonhead


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 3873738 does anyone know why this clone decided to do this?


High humidity or they're just quite wet or a bit of both.

The jiffys look pretty wet to me.


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

Cant get a decent chippy this day an age everything taste like half a bag of sugar ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2017)

makka said:


> Cant get a decent chippy this day an age everything taste like half a bag of sugar ffs


Some good takeaways round here makka, pretty much restaurant food to takeaway for half the price


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Its a waste of time yorkie, he a lost cause......we all already know this. Fucking lemonhead


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

Best GG#4 finished product photo I've found so far......



I think that's setting the standard.

Looks very much like my gingerbread pheno of Jack Frost I had a while back, just as frosty.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2017)

You smoked any of the gg yet Yorkie? Ive smoked a fair bit of it and ther was one bit particularly of someone on here that was fucking top notch.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You smoked any of the gg yet Yorkie? Ive smoked a fair bit of it and ther was one bit particularly of someone on here that was fucking top notch.


Aye the fairy was kind enough to bring me a nice sample.

And yeah, very nice it was.
Proper knockout tackle, it had me rekt for like 4 days on the trot.
Woke up every day with a stone over.

My tolerance is right down mind as before that I'd not smoked in about a month, and then a few months before that.
Regardless, bloody nice effect.
Well impressed, strongest weed I've had in a while.
Last time I had anything better was about a year ago in a random shot bag, one time, never to be seen again.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye the fairy was kind enough to bring me a nice sample.
> 
> And yeah, very nice it was.
> Proper knockout tackle, it had me rekt for like 4 days on the trot.
> ...


Aye folk seem to love it, it's a pity it's a bit of a ballache to grow with the stretch of her


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 11, 2017)

The whole weed game around here seems to have stepped up a bit, seems to be more folk with more variety and better stuff...reckon a lot of lads round here have finally got on the dn


----------



## makka (Jan 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> The whole weed game around here seems to have stepped up a bit, seems to be more folk with more variety and better stuff...reckon a lot of lads round here have finally got on the dn


Ya lucky man even restaraunts are on their ass lol 
Same thing down here mg bit more variety but doesnt seem upto standards to be fair cept the odd time always damp etc the DN picking up a bit of pace again i think twas on this morning other day lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2017)

This latest batch gg4 I used seaweed a fair bit, really brings out the chocolate notes and that hard to describe smell that Exo has behind the anise, and now its dry fairy tomorrow. I'm on my 5 th metre of cano bag at 218 and got a crack buzz on with the Auchentoshan


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Best GG#4 finished product photo I've found so far......
> 
> View attachment 3873773
> 
> ...


It's lacking resin due to a "flush", you will prob smash that


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Jan 11, 2017)

has anybody got a link to a grow diary of clone only exodus cheese, the fairy visited me and i wanna see how it grows, or can anyone give me some heads up on growing it ??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> The whole weed game around here seems to have stepped up a bit, seems to be more folk with more variety and better stuff...reckon a lot of lads round here have finally got on the dn


It's fucking gash round here.

Folk haven't got a clue what quality means.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's lacking resin due to a "flush", you will prob smash that


You should have gone to Specsavers Zeddd.

That's pretty much solid resin, can't see the calyx for the jizz. 




I agree it's had a flush though, the tiny bits you can see are yellow as fuck.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 11, 2017)

StinkTheRoom said:


> has anybody got a link to a grow diary of clone only exodus cheese, the fairy visited me and i wanna see how it grows, or can anyone give me some heads up on growing it ??


It's viney with weak branches but puts out heavy yield if done right.

You'll most probably have to steak the branches up at about 5 weeks and it should go to about 10.


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Jan 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's viney with weak branches but puts out heavy yield if done right.
> 
> You'll most probably have to steak the branches up at about 5 weeks and it should go to about 10.


thanks mate, i noticed the clones have really thin stems. only ever grew seed versions so hopefully in for something special  cheers for info


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You should have gone to Specsavers Zeddd.
> 
> That's pretty much solid resin, can't see the calyx for the jizz.
> 
> ...


There's more resin on it than that if you don't flush/burn it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2017)

Only weed ive had thats stronger than the glue is blissfull wizard #4 its a banger i mean joints tatse like pure hash and gas its insane  fackin evil tings


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Only weed ive had thats stronger than the glue is blissfull wizard #4 its a banger i mean joints tatse like pure hash and gas its insane View attachment 3873940 View attachment 3873941fackin evil tings


Is that a glue cross? The #4 suggests that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 11, 2017)

Nonis a cookie.cross.just a.coincidence the nest one was #4


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye the fairy was kind enough to bring me a nice sample.
> 
> And yeah, very nice it was.
> Proper knockout tackle, it had me rekt for like 4 days on the trot.
> ...


I think your sample was no where near what can be achieved with that plant. 
It was a 6/10 I know it could improved upon.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nonis a cookie.cross.just a.coincidence the nest one was #4


They should've called it 3a to avoid confusion lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Its called bwiz4


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 12, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I think your sample was no where near what can be achieved with that plant.
> It was a 6/10 I know it could improved upon.



I can't wait to start fucking with it proper.

Got to get this run out of the way first.


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 12, 2017)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-38573364

This took some setting up


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 12, 2017)

Does anyone use the app??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Captains cake chemdog d 12 weeker


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Captains cake View attachment 3874680chemdog d 12 weeker View attachment 3874682


That captains cake looks nice to me, how's things ghetto anyway? Ur shit dealt with yet...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah man all the best Ghett


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Captains cake View attachment 3874680chemdog d 12 weeker View attachment 3874682


That cd looks fkin mental


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> That captains cake looks nice to me, how's things ghetto anyway? Ur shit dealt with yet...


Cake looks nice but thats about it nice stone not a very nice taste but yhe chem oh my im pissed its all gone lol its peng a leng...chemdempengdem lol....sentanced on the 27th bro


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2017)

Still not even a fucking date over here yet. Hope ther kind to ye man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Aye same to you mate.....ive had.my asseaement and if im lucky il get c.s suspended sentance and probation....if im unlucky il get about 9mth


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ive heard ireland is legalizing soon anyway or is it juat medicinal?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cake looks nice but thats about it nice stone not a very nice taste but yhe chem oh my im pissed its all gone lol its peng a leng...chemdempengdem lol....sentanced on the 27th bro


Good luck bru. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 12, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ive heard ireland is legalizing soon anyway or is it juat medicinal?


Aye but means fuck all to me up here, same law as yous we are


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Aye true that how many u get caught with?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Any cash or phones involved?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2017)

The real fukin criminals wear suits and get people to vote for them


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bankers are the biggeat cunts and the queen shud be hung


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 12, 2017)

The government are biggest con men of all. An they give me nowt so I give them nowt no what I'm saying lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2017)

We're growing the medicine that the matrix/Babylon hate, their time is over


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2017)

No its not being legalised..maybe medicinal for cancer but I'd say it'd be in non herbal form


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> No its not being legalised..maybe medicinal for cancer but I'd say it'd be in non herbal form


GW pharmaceutical is now a billion dollar business, they grow in Somerset ffs and get grants


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2017)

It's always legal for the right crowd


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

They must of sucked sum dick


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

We need an underground bunker lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Wbos got.loads of land we cud dona full dig out bury a few cabins..jobs a gooden


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Limos pineapple looks a banger id lick his ass for that if it the real deal


----------



## loftygoals (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone know if partyflocknl is still active?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2017)

Username partyflocknl  (2214) (4.74 ) (300, 4.89/5) (100~200, 5.00/5) (#76, 9.98/10)
Trusted seller
No
Verified Agora: 300 deals, Ratings: 4.89/5
FE enabled No
Join date 25/05/2015
Last active 10/01/2017 (yesterday)

That's on Dream market Oscar lad. so the hiatus is off eh haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

They aren't for me. Really. 
I couldn't find any listings from them. 
I'll wait before I order just in case


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2017)

Haha the old, I was just getting them for a mate line... classic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> GW pharmaceutical is now a billion dollar business, they grow in Somerset ffs and get grants


Ironically their seeds come from the the guy who created the worlds first stable hybrid, Skunk #1.

David Watson (aka Sam_Skunkman) owns Hortapharm BV.

The greatest breeder to have ever lived went 'big pharma'.



Their books have been doctored though, the company is no where near worth that.
They've lost a shit load of funding and backers for making no progress.
Folk are pulling out of GW left right and centre.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

I think I've finally been ripped off on the dn. I ordered a 3.5 of squidgy black from someone called CDQX or something like that last Wednesday and fuck all has showed up. I messaged him but I've had no answer and he hasn't been online for four days ffs
My own fault because it wasn't escrow. I always mentally write the money off anyway but it's still disappointing. I was looking forward to some squidgy


----------



## makka (Jan 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I think I've finally been ripped off on the dn. I ordered a 3.5 of squidgy black from someone called CDQX or something like that last Wednesday and fuck all has showed up. I messaged him but I've had no answer and he hasn't been online for four days ffs
> My own fault because it wasn't escrow. I always mentally write the money off anyway but it's still disappointing. I was looking forward to some squidgy


Fuck that FE shite osc always sends alarm bells ringing in my head lol
Thats the risk tho eh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I think I've finally been ripped off on the dn. I ordered a 3.5 of squidgy black from someone called CDQX or something like that last Wednesday and fuck all has showed up. I messaged him but I've had no answer and he hasn't been online for four days ffs
> My own fault because it wasn't escrow. I always mentally write the money off anyway but it's still disappointing. I was looking forward to some squidgy


Oh he's a prolific scammer even back from agora dude..I told u to keep an eye on the forums for info on the vendors.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2017)

People actually set up accounts on the DN to rip folks for an 1/8th....fucking toy town mofos. 
How much do you pay for an 1/8th on the DN?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

makka said:


> Fuck that FE shite osc always sends alarm bells ringing in my head lol
> Thats the risk tho eh


He had some good feedback and numbers. It's all a gamble.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh he's a prolific scammer even back from agora dude..I told u to keep an eye on the forums for info on the vendors.


I've never even looked on that forum. I probably should


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2017)

U really should lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2017)

U can padding ur feedback to make it look good always look at reviews from reputable members


----------



## mararules (Jan 13, 2017)

As a new resident in the UK, I must say I feel sad for how much you've been paying for shitty product 

Just started my first indoor grow this week!!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2017)

mararules said:


> As a new resident in the UK, I must say I feel sad for how much you've been paying for shitty product
> 
> Just started my first indoor grow this week!!


Hope it all dies


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 13, 2017)

mararules said:


> As a new resident in the UK, I must say I feel sad for how much you've been paying for shitty product


Nobody in this thread buys shitty product.

Lemon is the exception, he doesn't know what quality is and punts shitty product as top shelf.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Hope it all dies


Every man and his dog.

lol


----------



## mararules (Jan 13, 2017)

oh where I live its just OK on best days, maybe just here then


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2017)

loving fri 13, living up to its rep, who else has had a bad day?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2017)

Tanqueray no 10, ice


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2017)

Aparrently 8 out of 10 executioners who expressed a preference said they would rather take the chair than the gas chamber, sort of day


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2017)

Tanqueray and Gin was joey ramones favourite drink..great now I've that song in my head


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 13, 2017)

My day has consisted in sleeping


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> U can padding ur feedback to make it look good always look at reviews from reputable members


I was under the impression that they were all disreputable lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

DST said:


> People actually set up accounts on the DN to rip folks for an 1/8th....fucking toy town mofos.
> How much do you pay for an 1/8th on the DN?


£25. It's a liberty but I like squidgy. The last bit I had was like play doh and was shite. But the ratings were good and the comments too. 
I'm going to look on the forum later. If I can find it. Any tips about how to find it?


----------



## makka (Jan 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> £25. It's a liberty but I like squidgy. The last bit I had was like play doh and was shite. But the ratings were good and the comments too.
> I'm going to look on the forum later. If I can find it. Any tips about how to find it?


Theirs a link on DM main page after you login 
Like lax said just stick the vendors name in the forum search bar and have a scan what people sayin m8 
Best scam site i seen on DN is that queen of cards site all the dazzke and daily feed back even mods ffs lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2017)

I found another pill vendor for the Red Levi's the price is only a bit more than partyflocknl. I'll look on the forum to see how the vendor is (too late probaby). He'd accepted my order but not shipped it. Can you cancel before it's shipped? I know you can before its accepted.
I'm still fairly green with the DN


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2017)

If u FE not much unless his accounts suspended n he's under investigation then he can't release his coins n maybe u get it back but I'd bring up a mod to see what the Craic is


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> loving fri 13, living up to its rep, who else has had a bad day?


Always lucky for me zeddd!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 13, 2017)

Got a car bill yesterday for 1500 ffs but today's been alright..


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 13, 2017)

Shit what's that for pal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2017)

I must be in a parallel dimension. I had a blinding Friday 13th. New (relatively sober) me makes good choices it seems. Bird happy, me happy. No hard drugs is the key to life. Fuck me maybe I'll take up religion next. 

Lmao just went to type santeria and my phone autocorrected to Sangria. The devil's on every corner ffs.

@oscaroscar what's the crack like, party flock looking like an exit scam? Or you just gone off them. I been using them for donkeys without problems. Cheapest about with good stealth.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I must be in a parallel dimension. I had a blinding Friday 13th. New (relatively sober) me makes good choices it seems. Bird happy, me happy. No hard drugs is the key to life. Fuck me maybe I'll take up religion next.
> 
> Lmao just went to type santeria and my phone autocorrected to Sangria. The devil's on every corner ffs.
> 
> @oscaroscar what's the crack like, party flock looking like an exit scam? Or you just gone off them. I been using them for donkeys without problems. Cheapest about with good stealth.


There is no listings on the regular pages and they haven't been seen on the site dm for a few days. I have noticed when reading comments that people are not getting what they ordered. Things like ordering Levi's and getting silver bars both good but it looks to me like they haven't got any new stock and are sending out older pills instead. It might be nothing like


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I must be in a parallel dimension. I had a blinding Friday 13th. New (relatively sober) me makes good choices it seems. Bird happy, me happy. No hard drugs is the key to life. Fuck me maybe I'll take up religion next.
> 
> Lmao just went to type santeria and my phone autocorrected to Sangria. The devil's on every corner ffs.
> 
> @oscaroscar what's the crack like, party flock looking like an exit scam? Or you just gone off them. I been using them for donkeys without problems. Cheapest about with good stealth.


Good move Don I've not done drugs for 10 years, cept booze pot mushers acid salvia ayahuasca and mescaline, never felt better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> There is no listings on the regular pages and they haven't been seen on the site dm for a few days. I have noticed when reading comments that people are not getting what they ordered. Things like ordering Levi's and getting silver bars both good but it looks to me like they haven't got any new stock and are sending out older pills instead. It might be nothing like


Yeah they have sent me different to what I've ordered a couple of times but they were always around the 180 mark in my guesstimation. I usually get a couple of the new press testers in the mix too. last ones were black dominoes the same size as the original silver bars. I've never had a prob with any of their beans but I get you wanting what you paid for not what they've got at the time. 

It is unusual for them to have not been online in 4 days tho yer reet. You not rather get a bag full of grit and some gel caps and do it proper?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Good move Don I've not done drugs for 10 years, cept booze pot mushers acid salvia ayahuasca and mescaline, never felt better


See I've been doing far too much man made shit and that's where I went wrong. 

feel remarkably clearer in the head even a couple of weeks after knocking the whites on the head.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

Right someone help me out here, got this bloody ec pen thing, it displays in x10 US how the fuck do i convert that to EC?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> See I've been doing far too much man made shit and that's where I went wrong.
> 
> feel remarkably clearer in the head even a couple of weeks after knocking the whites on the head.


I read what it does to neurons, not pretty


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Right someone help me out here, got this bloody ec pen thing, it displays in x10 US how the fuck do i convert that to EC?


What does it say in tap water, shud b .4 ish


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2017)

Btw the post comedown (totally euphoric high) from ayahuasca is 10 days or the first alcoholic drink, had a dry xmas cos was still buzzing off the medicine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 14, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Right someone help me out here, got this bloody ec pen thing, it displays in x10 US how the fuck do i convert that to EC?


EC is actually ms/cm (microseimens per cm).
And your pen measures in us/cm (milliseimens per cm).

So if you pen says 200 us/cm then that is 0.2EC.
If the pen says 1000 us/cm then that is 1.0EC.


You can use this convertor so you don't have to fuck about........

http://www.lenntech.com/calculators/conductivity/tds_engels.htm


Change the input value box at the top to microS/cm and when you put the number that your pen reads in the space next to it and click the calculate tab at the bottom you'll get the corresponding readings in all the boxes.

The EC will be in the EC box.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 14, 2017)

Most of those pens are only calibrated to 0.5EC though which is pretty much useless for ganja.


You're best off getting a proper EC pen, they usually go up to 10EC which is way higher than anything would ever need.
I rarely go above 1EC.

I have an Essentials EC pen that cost me about £40, which is cheap for a half decent pen.
Ebay says £36.85 for the cheapest one I can see at the moment......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Essentials-EC-Pen-Digital-Meter-Stick-EC-CF-PPM-Nutrient-Management-Hydroponics-/192029059025?hash=item2cb5d2e7d1:g:JCAAAOSwQYZW1Gon



You can get away with a cheap £5 PH pen but not an EC pen unfortunately.
An EC pen is an investment.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What does it say in tap water, shud b .4 ish


roughly 740 x10 US


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Most of those pens are only calibrated to 0.5EC though which is pretty much useless for ganja.
> 
> 
> You're best off getting a proper EC pen, they usually go up to 10EC which is way higher than anything would ever need.
> ...


This is what ive got....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B1CQ0XQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Specifications:*
Range: pH: 0.00 ～ 14.00pH
EC: 0.00 ～ 19990us/cm 
Temperature: -50℃ ～ 70℃ (-58℉～ 158℉)
Resolution: pH: 0.01pH
EC: 10us/cm 
Temperature: 0.1℃ (0.2℉)
Accuracy: pH: ±0.1pH 
EC:±2%F.S
Temperature: ±1℃ (±2℉)
Temperature Compensation: 0℃ ～ 50℃ (32℉～ 122℉)
Working temperature: 0℃ ～ 50℃ (32℉ ～ 122℉) 
Power Supply: DC 6V 
Battery: 4×1.5V AG-13 Button Cell Batteries (NOT Included)
Color: Grey
Material: ABS


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> EC is actually ms/cm (microseimens per cm).
> And your pen measures in us/cm (milliseimens per cm).
> 
> So if you pen says 200 us/cm then that is 0.2EC.
> ...


After having a quick play on there it looks like i just divide the us reading on the meter by 10 to get the EC, cheers for that mate


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

So then tap water here is roughly 0.7EC, whats max Ec level i wanna go to at various stages etc? anyone got a handy picture/graph etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What does it say in tap water, shud b .4 ish


 0.7 down here lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 14, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> So then tap water here is roughly 0.7EC, whats max Ec level i wanna go to at various stages etc? anyone got a handy picture/graph etc


Knowing that from understanding nutrition ratios and reading your plants at each stage is what makes a real grower and sorts the men from the boys.

It's not a black and white answer.

Ratios are more important than overall EC, but you can't do ratios with 2 part commercial feeds.
With 2 part or all in one feeds you get what you're given and just have to work with it.

Assuming the PH is right mind you, if PH isn't right EC doesn't mean shit cos the nutes won't uptake properly.


I rarely go above 1.0EC, 1.2/1.3 is the high end intermittently and 1.5 depending on ratio for defs.
Even then I don't feed with every watering.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 14, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> This is what ive got....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01B1CQ0XQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's pretty good.

It's not what I was thinking of.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 14, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> So then tap water here is roughly 0.7EC


That's hard as fuck to be 0.7EC. 

Mine's 0.2EC.

I feed plants up to mid flower at 0.7EC most of the time.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah they have sent me different to what I've ordered a couple of times but they were always around the 180 mark in my guesstimation. I usually get a couple of the new press testers in the mix too. last ones were black dominoes the same size as the original silver bars. I've never had a prob with any of their beans but I get you wanting what you paid for not what they've got at the time.
> 
> It is unusual for them to have not been online in 4 days tho yer reet. You not rather get a bag full of grit and some gel caps and do it proper?


Like I said. They ain't for me. 
I've ordered elsewhere for about the same price. It's been accepted but not shipped yet.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nobody in this thread buys shitty product.
> 
> Lemon is the exception, he doesn't know what quality is and punts shitty product as top shelf.


Im sure i can get some shitty product your way yorky if you fancy it yorky ...

Always happy to let the buds do the talking......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Like I said. They ain't for me.
> I've ordered elsewhere for about the same price. It's been accepted but not shipped yet.


I've had a bulk request so I'll be looking into a new vendor if partyflock look like they're going dodgy. 

You order domestic or Europe?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've had a bulk request so I'll be looking into a new vendor if partyflock look like they're going dodgy.
> 
> You order domestic or Europe?


NL. I can't remember the vendors name just now though. They had decent numbers and feedback. I'll look in a bit. I can't do it from my blower. I've got a stupid iPhone. 
I'm still pissed off I got stung by that CQDX cunt though. It's only £25. I've messaged him but he's not been online for four days. It's been nine days for a domestic delivery so I reckon he's stitched me up the cunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2017)

I never managed to figure it out on my bugle. Christ, I don't need to make it easier to order off the DN. Haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2017)

I have to do it when she's out because I'm not allowed to do it on the laptop because I blew the last one up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2017)

lol. i mind on. Though it can't have been the DN that did it. you must have the digital death touch haha

Do me a favour when you get on and check the prices for me. Looks like the price on a hundred red defcons is only about £150 from about 3-4 different NL vendors with escrow. usually a couple to a few hundred sales, which isn't loads but there's one over a thousand I'm looking at just the cheapness makes me think scam.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2017)

Candyshop is who I've ordered from. 273 sales with 4.95 stars. 
100 Levi's are about £165 with postage. Seems legit
Just checked partyflocknl. Last seen 5 days ago. End of an era? 
They are the makers aren't they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2017)

Nah I've never seen them listed by partyfrock tbh. I'm amazed they've come down so far. I'm gonna make a.bit more than a drink this time.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2017)

The Levi's I got before were from partyflocknl. Near the bottom of their listings on the contact page. 
They are pretty strong. Lax has had a couple if you want to ask what they are like. Clean too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2017)

Mental how cheap they are considering they were going for tenner a pop a while back and ten of a new president go for 4 bar a go.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2017)

New president?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2017)

Auto correct. New press....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone watching the snooker?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm lost


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 15, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Im sure i can get some shitty product your way yorky if you fancy it yorky ...
> 
> Always happy to let the buds do the talking......


No thanks.

Your buds have done enough talking already, they tell story's of torture and rape.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2017)

And milk. lemon what was the special dry cure you were on about, it involved bagging wet weed for 2 weeks?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 15, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> The Levi's I got before were from partyflocknl. Near the bottom of their listings on the contact page.
> They are pretty strong. Lax has had a couple if you want to ask what they are like. Clean too.


Super clean buzz you could go out on em n not look like ur buzzing off ur tits..but u are.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 15, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I think I've finally been ripped off on the dn. I ordered a 3.5 of squidgy black from someone called CDQX or something like that last Wednesday and fuck all has showed up. I messaged him but I've had no answer and he hasn't been online for four days ffs
> My own fault because it wasn't escrow. I always mentally write the money off anyway but it's still disappointing. I was looking forward to some squidgy


CDQX was one of the more reputable sellers lol as far as a dark net drug dealer gos, remember the twat refusing a order of mine cause i didnt have a perfect 5/5 buyer rating was about agora for a good while.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2017)

scrambo said:


> CDQX was one of the more reputable sellers lol as far as a dark net drug dealer gos, remember the twat refusing a order of mine cause i didnt have a perfect 5/5 buyer rating was about agora for a good while.


I didn't even know you had a buyers rating lol. 
Maybe it'll show up but my money is on it not. It's been twelve days now since it was marked shipped and he hasn't been online for about seven days. 
I'm surprised it's taken this long to get ripped off lol. I thought medsforyou had done me for a 8th of Nepalese but that turned up eventually but I had to go and collect it because it had insufficient postage. So I had to pay the difference. It was a very nice smoke too. 
Calibuduk had some nice squidgy but the most they sell at once is 2g but it's quick. I ordered at 4pm and it came at 8am the next day


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Partyflocknl reckons he's being stitched up by the owners of DM On the forum he's left messages saying they've changed his password and are ignoring all of his attempts to talk to them. Plus he says they've taken ten btcs which is a fair amount of dough. 
He says only order from alphabay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2017)

sounds fishy as fuck that. why would they do that I wonder. when he's making them coin hand over fist. If there's no response from a mod i reckon he's prepping for an exit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds fishy as fuck that. why would they do that I wonder. when he's making them coin hand over fist. If there's no response from a mod i reckon he's prepping for an exit.


I don't know if you can still order from him. Best to stay away I reckon. Listen to me sounding like I know what I'm on about lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2017)

Doesn't look like he's going to open shop anytime soon. Think I'll wait a few days and see how it pans out. I'm not going to join a new market and start my feedback over again.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Doesn't look like he's going to open shop anytime soon. Think I'll wait a few days and see how it pans out. I'm not going to join a new market and start my feedback over again.


I didn't know you even had buyer feedback until sambo said about it the other day. How do you find out what your feedback is like? 
I ordered with candystore. I'll let you know how that turns out. It was marked as shipped this morning. On his profile page it says orders made on a Friday afternoon won't be marked as shipped until they are on Monday. So far so good. 
They ship from NL btw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2017)

you can't unless you're a vendor, I had some iffy feedback a long while ago and only found out as a vendor refused me ( similar to sambo, under a perfect 5, way back in SR1 days this was mind )

I'll check candystore out. see what their bulk price is like

EDIT, little more expensive but not too bad. feedback is canny.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you can't unless you're a vendor, I had some iffy feedback a long while ago and only found out as a vendor refused me ( similar to sambo, under a perfect 5, way back in SR1 days this was mind )
> 
> I'll check candystore out. see what their bulk price is like
> 
> EDIT, little more expensive but not too bad. feedback is canny.


The Levi's are cheaper than they were with partyflocknl


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

You had any dealings with jnenfrancis? I just ordered Hash to replace the stuff that didn't turn up. They seem quick. Accepted and shipped in about an hour. 
CQDX messaged me asking for the order number so at least he's got back to me even though it's been nearly two weeks since I ordered.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 16, 2017)

Type your user name into the search bar to see ur feedback/profile


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Type your user name into the search bar to see ur feedback/profile


Cheers. I'll try that next time I'm on there. Should be soon hopefully to finalise a few purchases. 
I've got one Blue Punisher left but I'm saving it for a special occasion. Does Monday night count as a special occasion? Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

"The Yorkshireman, post: 13290747, member: 240826"]Knowing that from understanding nutrition ratios and reading your plants at each stage is what makes a real grower and sorts the men from the boys.


*Agreed... however learning about nutrient solution composition and function can go a long way towards understanding how to take care of your plants.*

It's not a black and white answer.


but you can't do ratios with 2 part commercial feeds.

*Yes you can...., the grow Ab will be a diff npk then the flower Ab, you can also add pk boosters again changing the npk ratios (advanced nutes provides at least 3 flowering boosters to change npk to suit various growth stages, bud blood, bud ignite, overdrive for example.) please stop thinking because you use the canna mono range you are superior!!.... even 3 part formulas such as general hydroponics don't need the grow bottle to hit the right ratios (lucas formula) in fact flora nova is lucas formula in a bottle....AND IT'S A 1 PART* lol.

With 2 part or all in one feeds you get what you're given and just have to work with it.

*Wrong again!!!!... if you use a general purpose feet like MGrow then maybe but most of us SYNTHETIC SALT users use high quality hydroponic nutrient LINES. not just the AB BASE....

watch.....(I imagine you sound like everest just abit gay-er)





*
Assuming the PH is right mind you, if PH isn't right EC doesn't mean shit cos the nutes won't uptake properly.

*(COPIED ADVICE FROM THE NOOBS SECTION)*

I rarely go above 1.0EC,

*NO ONE CARES!! .....AND IF THEM FUCKING OVERFED BRITISH RACING GREEN EXO TWIGS IN YA NANS BATH TUB ARE ANYTHING TO GO BY....FUCK DID YOU KNOW .URINE IS NOT THE BEST FORM OF N...!!*

1.2/1.3 is the high end intermittently

*(before he gets to scared and has to water it down loool) ahhhh no 1.6 ec loool*

and 1.5 depending on ratio for defs.
Even then I don't feed with every watering.

*Again no one cares mate, how many years have you been growing the FIRE???? and you still aint got a camera phone that can take a pic that aint all blurry as balls......we all know you sit at home every nite and snip the yellow tips of ya leafs......you are not educated ...you don't even sound it, the 'think I know it all routine is boring.....im sure you are the Sheldon of your group mate you know exactly what i mean lol...*..
[/QUOTE]
..


and if that was all to taxing for ya Yorkshire let me introduce you to the *HOAGLAND solution*......remember kiss

KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

My tolerance is right down mind as before that *I'd not smoked in about a month*, *and then a few months before that.*
Regardless, bloody nice effect.
Well impressed, strongest weed I've had in a while.
Last time I had anything better was about a year ago in a random shot bag, one time, never to be seen again.[/QUOTE]

do you even smoke ganja???


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> My tolerance is right down mind as before that *I'd not smoked in about a month*, *and then a few months before that.*
> Regardless, bloody nice effect.
> Well impressed, strongest weed I've had in a while.
> Last time I had anything better was about a year ago in a random shot bag, one time, never to be seen again.


I have no reason to butt in here but I'm gonna.
Lemon king you post pictures of mite ridden grows and other plants with numerous issues and Yorkshireman shows healthy vigorous plants. 
A picture = a thousand words.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I have no reason to butt in here but I'm gonna.
> Lemon king you post pictures of mite ridden grows and other plants with numerous issues and Yorkshireman shows healthy vigorous plants.
> A picture = a thousand words.



Numorous issues.....one had cal/mag def and some nute burn from being unatended for one week and the res becomming concentrated 

And the other had mites....big whoop....o didnt post them to impress or say look how much better i am.....

I just said heres my headstash tent ita bee neglected from time to time.....

They aint healthy they are overfed mate see how dark green that mum is....excess N will delay rooting of the cuts....

They aint even reaching up for the sky...

No attempt has bee made to manage the plants canopy.....

Its jus a shit dark green bush....

Id tell you what was really going on but with that fucked up cam we cant see enough detail jus a big green blob in a bath tub.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Numorous issues.....one had cal/mag def and some nute burn from being unatended for one week and the res becomming concentrated
> 
> And the other had mites....big whoop....o didnt post them to impress or say look how much better i am.....
> 
> ...


I rest my case


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

Any better?

Soz yorky this is the only green blurry blob shot i had....

 

Bon apitie.....bitches....


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

Dont speak back in anger!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2017)

Are those close up pics of a re veg?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Are those close up pics of a re veg?


Nope shes covered in resin in veg...stinks like a biiiitch to boot!
2nd pic if you zoom in you can clearly see it...shes a sexy one...lemz og...


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 16, 2017)

And on first pik....


----------



## cindy nightshade (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello all
i have started a grow last SEP and now i am into my 5th week of flowering but i have ran into a problem.
One of my plants seems to have done something weird i.e. the white hairs have gone brown 50/50 while m other 3 plants have all stayed white 
Btw my plants are white widow 
i was hoping that someone could tell me why she has gone like that?
If you need pics please do let me know and i will post some Many thanks


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 17, 2017)

Pics would be good


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 17, 2017)

cal-mag


----------



## cindy nightshade (Jan 17, 2017)

Does my plant look ok for week 5/5 in flowering. She's white widow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2017)

either a fast finishing pheno or it's pollinated, probably itself.


----------



## cindy nightshade (Jan 17, 2017)

How do you mean pollinated its self?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2017)

Like wanking on itself


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2017)

Lem you grow good and shit plants, however, you are still a cheeky cunt


----------



## cindy nightshade (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh ok thanks 
So it's not going to be any good for smoking now?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2017)

cindy nightshade said:


> Oh ok thanks
> So it's not going to be any good for smoking now?


It'll be fine. It could have seeds in it though


----------



## cindy nightshade (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you oscarps car hope my buds get bigger


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2017)

More profit in seeds than weeds I hear


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 17, 2017)

Lol 


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bradford-west-yorkshire-12169711?SThisFB?SThisFB


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone know how long a bottle of ph down is good for once opened?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Anyone know how long a bottle of ph down is good for once opened?


I don't know the official answer but my one is around two years old


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 17, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't know the official answer but my one is around two years old


Mine is about 18 months old but has sat doing nothing for at least 12 of those lol, didnt know if it degraded or anything after a certain amount of time etc


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 17, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Mine is about 18 months old but has sat doing nothing for at least 12 of those lol, didnt know if it degraded or anything after a certain amount of time etc


Mines been opened over 5 years and is shite time for a new 1 I think


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hmm may just dump it n buy a new bottle just to be on the safe side lol, need some veg nutes as well thinking about it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 17, 2017)

Daylight fucking robbery it is 50 bats for that ffs roll on when mines done. Must say tho it fucking smells nice tho


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 17, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lem you grow good and shit plants, however, you are still a cheeky cunt


*Agreed!*


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 17, 2017)

Nearly there 2 blue widow and 2 white widow got time for 1 more run before baby #5 comes


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 17, 2017)

3eyes said:


> Nearly there 2 blue widow and 2 white widow got time for 1 more run before baby #5 comes


Some nice buds there man


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Some nice buds there man


There's some beauties and some not so nice buds in there all in all it should be a good pull the blue widow is smelling quite floral so looking forward to trying them out


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2017)

Nine days for the bio degradable rock wool cubes. About the same as the old ones


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2017)

Also does anyone remember that glue I hacked down to a stump again last week. It's a vigorous fucker lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

Have u got a pic of what it was like?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Have u got a pic of what it was like?


It's in this thread about a week ago if you want to have a look back


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2017)

Exactly a week ago


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

Must be a good plant then I want to reveg these critical jack hera but I need to look in to it a bit more I think.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

What ya feeding it steds ha ha oj


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2017)

It's not a re veg. It's just been hacked down to a stump three times to keep it small. Well as small as you can with GG


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> It's not a re veg. It's just been hacked down to a stump three times to keep it small. Well as small as you can with GG


Oh is it not ah right so u have took a shit load of. And is that for the hight?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Oh is it not ah right so u have took a shit load of. And is that for the hight?


Just a heads up. No grow talk after ten o'clock. It's an unwritten rule in this thread.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

Ah right


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2017)

@The Yorkshireman did u ever get those pc to fruit? Was wondering how the psilo project was coming on?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

Been quite in here


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Been quite in here


All the regulars are dead, Isis did it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

Fucking hell I'm packing ms shit up and I'm of then the big boys are coming pmsl


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2017)

On the whisky gg#4 combo, what you on man?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2017)

@Mastergrow @scrambo where you at?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

Just haveing a few beers and got some nice weed mines not done for a few more weeks


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Just haveing a few beers and got some nice weed mines not done for a few more weeks


How much you get for a score, 1.2 or more?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

Na it's shit round here ya lucky to get 0.8 but I've just bought a quarter for 50 not to bad really but then agen iv just changed my lad who I get it of till mines done.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> All the regulars are dead, Isis did it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

Aliens I tell thee


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> @Mastergrow @scrambo where you at?


Never far away z....working stupid hours all week trying to get a job finished, in sat and sun too ffs but needs must


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2017)

Prices over here are getting rude. 18 euro for a gram my mate paid in a coffeeshop last night...Jonny Blazey it was called lol


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2017)

Johnny Blaze ffs.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a joke the price of it.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> It's a joke the price of it.


And we are laughing


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol I bet ya are aswell lol that's y I decided to do my own but I smoke way to much gf goes mad lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2017)

I know lads who are importing bud from cali like gelato41, cooks, sunset sherb and all that and selling for 50 a gram!!! Putting it in "pop top" containers makin it look proper like and folk cant get enuf of it...mad ting, rich kids paying 50 a g for bud lool


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2017)

DST said:


> Prices over here are getting rude. 18 euro for a gram my mate paid in a coffeeshop last night...Jonny Blazey it was called lol


Where do the coffee shops buy their stock. Small indoor growers or big greenhouse growers? Then just label it as whatever is popular at the time. 
A mate went for new year and got a gram of cheese (he has the cut) and he tried taking it back because it was badly grown shite and wasn't cheese. He got thrown out to add insult to injury. 
He says he'll take his own next time lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 20, 2017)

Coffee shops buy their gear off anyone whos got the dank....I imagine anyway


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

As ghetto said. Pretty much anyone they'll buy from. The commercial ops are all Eastern European / Russian gangs and such growing PP or other commercial high yielding crap. Small ops are where you'll get the best from. Having seen all the different gg4s in the shops they where all different and all mediocre (seed grown I would say). People claim to have exo but I can honestly say I have never seen the real deal in a shop here.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

Campaigning to get the back end of the coffeeshops legitimised but who knows if that will happen.


----------



## makka (Jan 21, 2017)

50 pound a gram! Bang in the eye more like lol the tub and label would add insult to injury 
A few lads round my way doing it getting labels and tub off ebay, i wouldnt mind but the weed is wet and the label looks like its been wrote on by a 2year old ffs
Just abother fad that'll die off i reckon
Sure proper medical labels have to be printed also?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

50 a gram what are these ppl doing daft cunts


----------



## HighRoller702 (Jan 21, 2017)

USA, Las Vegas Nevada checking out your thread. $62 a gram for Cali fire? You're getting ripped off. Shouldn't be more than 10 pounds a gram.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 21, 2017)

HighRoller702 said:


> USA, Las Vegas Nevada checking out your thread. $62 a gram for Cali fire? You're getting ripped off. Shouldn't be more than 10 pounds a gram.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

Everyone's welcome you just have to have thick skin. Theres nothing more folk in the UK like than a bit of cheeky banter.

And the UK has voted not to be in Europe either so the rebuttal is incorrect.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol mad fukkers just voted in a nazi, Cali fire suck my arse outdoor shit stained ditch weed, wankers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol mad fukkers just voted in a nazi, Cali fire suck my arse outdoor shit stained ditch weed, wankers


Aye and for 62 dollar a gram ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I know lads who are importing bud from cali like gelato41, cooks, sunset sherb and all that and selling for 50 a gram!!! Putting it in "pop top" containers makin it look proper like and folk cant get enuf of it...mad ting, rich kids paying 50 a g for bud lool



this is masssssssssive in london ... .the bud however is real cali import, it's not bad...however ..good UK growers (maybe not yorky) can produce just as good.

the problem enlies in the cali bud, in the states the vendors (growers) have to obtain a gas com cert for there product.

the gas comography (not spelled right) will tell you all the good stuff about the bud Inc any toxic PGRS that have been used and are still in the bud.

bushmaster was used by everyone (amongst others) for ages as it stops the stretch at flip (made for ornamental bonsai). the dispensers can't dispense this as it's toxic for humans....

so it jumps on a plane and we lap it up at 400 a zip....

now compared to the UK bud (in general it's so shit 6% thc content on average the BBC found) it's amazing....super stunning not only has it had the cali sun it's had so many PGRS it looks like super weed...

but the cancers come later....and there all paying through the nose for it.. .

i wonder if the UK government has allowed the MASS import of this grade in order to say WE TOLD YOU SO about weed in ten years time....or look how crazy everyone went from the weed hand it all over to big pharma....

who knows.....anyways I'm a huge advocate of ...

GROWN HERE NOT FLOWN HERE lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2017)

I've had real cali bud (cherry pie cut) and she was outdoor n all from over there n I can honestly say the exo was tastier all they're paying for is the packaging on the dn I'd only be interested in hashes n u can get an oz for 100 on the dn so say it's outdoor cali organic,gmo,gluten free n free range


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 21, 2017)

Cherry pie was delicious though.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 21, 2017)

hows it going lads still all safe i hope i gone bk down to 4 plants in 1.2 now with a scrogg net in there looks better im just starting week 6 and its exo


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've had real cali bud (cherry pie cut) and she was outdoor n all from over there n I can honestly say the exo was tastier all they're paying for is the packaging on the dn I'd only be interested in hashes n u can get an oz for 100 on the dn so say it's outdoor cali organic,gmo,gluten free n free range


Im not a DN operator myself but hasnt this stuff be avalible to you guys for years?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

Well looks like I need a new place after this run ffs. Said to the gf I'll have to get me self a pad so can carry on like but no she's like we'll if ya do that. That's the end of us. Well love I'll pack me bags shall I ffs I'm not stopping end of ya cunt and that's the discussion we have just had. Cud cut the atmosphere with a pencil. Fuck my life pass the fucking carling


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> this is masssssssssive in london ... .the bud however is real cali import, it's not bad...however ..good UK growers (maybe not yorky) can produce just as good.
> 
> the problem enlies in the cali bud, in the states the vendors (growers) have to obtain a gas com cert for there product.
> 
> ...


I just wasted 2 minutes of my life reading that


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well looks like I need a new place after this run ffs. Said to the gf I'll have to get me self a pad so can carry on like but no she's like we'll if ya do that. That's the end of us. Well love I'll pack me bags shall I ffs I'm not stopping end of ya cunt and that's the discussion we have just had. Cud cut the atmosphere with a pencil. Fuck my life pass the fucking carling


Free pass to learn from us and grow your own money, plus plus imo


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I just wasted 2 minutes of my life reading that


You even red it lol. Told her to jog on I am who I am and I told her that when we got together ha mind u I dint grow then fucking what a let down. Do I trust me pal to move it there or get me self my own place


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2017)

It's a lonely road growing weed, but ide rather be wasted at home than in the company of straights


----------



## budman111 (Jan 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's a lonely road growing weed, but ide rather be wasted at home than in the company of straights


Pretty much this


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll get on to finding a flat on Monday


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

Me and my plants that's all I need hahaha fuck sake stupid women eh she likes spending the fucking money


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Me and my plants that's all I need hahaha fuck sake stupid women eh she likes spending the fucking money


Tell your ex you are not going to grow. But after your discussion you realise you need to be single or be living on your own. This way she probably isn't going to go psycho and call the bad men on ya when you do move out. People hate being rejected for something else ime. You may even be able to pop round and and see her later on.....and well...I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

Fuck that I'd be moving well away pal she knows her shit man the amount of insurance claims she had with falls and shit and there's been fuck all wrong with her trust man she's already said she will grass me up ha ha I'll get me own way always do it took me 3 weeks to let me grow lol so I'll just refuse to do out she asks till I get me own way pmslb


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck that I'd be moving well away pal she knows her shit man the amount of insurance claims she had with falls and shit and there's been fuck all wrong with her trust man she's already said she will grass me up ha ha I'll get me own way always do it took me 3 weeks to let me grow lol so I'll just refuse to do out she asks till I get me own way pmslb


Ffs. Nice of her to tell you though lol. Good luck with it.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

Like a say let her have her blow out then get me own way ha ha she knows I will leave tho iv told her got a good cupboard up them dancers. But she's still a cunt at min


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2017)

My mrs is super straight. Never even had a joint. 
She puts up with my canoeing just about. I have been tutted at once or twice though


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

Well she obviously don't love.me enough then I'd say ha ha school teacher or not. She knows iv just getting it to a roll with a veg tent and flower tent. Don't she release endless supply of bud. As u can tell we ain't taking at min ha ha. And she does no I don't have no attachment to no human being what's so ever. Now touch a dog and I'll touch you if ya get me. bit fucked in that respect to tell u the truth just told me mum other week about this lol She don't think I'm right in head and need to see the doctor. Fuck that right of they make ya worse them bastards


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> My mrs is super straight. Never even had a joint.
> She puts up with my canoeing just about. I have been tutted at once or twice though


Ha ha so is she although 2 yrs ago when we was at our caravan we had no kids and was haveing a drink and she said gist a bit of that and she don't smoke at all so I did and we'll we went out for a few and on way she did fucking super man under a fucking caravan cuz she had tripped up I turned round to see where she was an she was gone but when I found her I cud not stop laughing


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

Well of to burry my head in the pillows for a a few hrs. And if she wakes me upto early I'll be done for murder taking all my pleasures away she is roll on getting me own pad I'm out of this PEACE.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2017)

Tell her that two can play at grassing. If she tells on you you'll tell on her. Make some bullshit up about them being able to tell the house has been used for growing by looking at the times that the electricity has been used. And she is responsible because it was under her roof


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll stich her right up lol leave an Oz in her bag when she goes to work ha ha in a school. And it's not going on in her house tho it's my mums so got to be carefull man. She got the fucking cancer bk.and her heads gone so she said we need a break but I need to let her not worry about my shit if ya get me. I do sound a hard face cunt but my dad died of it now me mums going same way so I need to move. My shit don't get me wrong I love my mum but I've put a wall up at that cancer shit. So it's a right mess at min trying to look after her and the bastard gf and kids thank fuck iv no work on ah fuck it going for a bong PEACE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2017)

Fuck that tell her she grasses, she'll have a real fall down the stairs. If the gloves come off, they're off.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Tell her that two can play at grassing. If she tells on you you'll tell on her. Make some bullshit up about them being able to tell the house has been used for growing by looking at the times that the electricity has been used. And she is responsible because it was under her roof


And its for this exact reason ive always allowed the missus to touch everything n the grow room n spread her prints all over everything lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2017)

Aye that's it she's just as implicated as you. Pretty sure that's saved a lot of our collective bacon over the years. 

Bitches be cray cray....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 22, 2017)

Good idea man get her to touch all me stuff hahahaha ha she has been down a few times now ha ha nice one for that


----------



## makka (Jan 22, 2017)

Must be lucky me then other half on it just as much me got my back 100 and gets it 
Shit ive even taught her to grow just incase i get potted lol
Had a few booloo ones in my time tho 
Fake pregnancy bitches are the worst imo


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 22, 2017)

makka said:


> Must be lucky me then other half on it just as much me got my back 100 and gets it
> Shit ive even taught her to grow just incase i get potted lol
> Had a few booloo ones in my time tho
> Fake pregnancy bitches are the worst imo


Oh mine is but you never know how things might change months/years from now etc


----------



## makka (Jan 22, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oh mine is but you never know how things might change months/years from now etc


Ye good point man
Best get a few pics for ammo lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 22, 2017)

Crazy fukin school teechers


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2017)

I take it back. The biodegradable rock wool cubes are pretty good if not better than the usual ones. Exo in the pot and glue on its own. Both taken at the same time which was about ten days ago.


----------



## 2Ton (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi guys UK grower here... got a couple on the go here some pics etc 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/week-3-flower-5-x-dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-in-coco-20ltr-pots.931571/#post-13296253

https://www.rollitup.org/t/incredible-bulk-critical-2-0-kripple-roulette-kripple-shock-original-amnesia-haze.925917/page-2#post-13275525

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pics-pics-pics-incredible-bulk-critical-2-0-blue-kripple-kripple-roulette.917162/#post-12851006


----------



## makka (Jan 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3882387 I take it back. The biodegradable rock wool cubes are pretty good if not better than the usual ones. Exo in the pot and glue on its own. Both taken at the same time which was about ten days ago. View attachment 3882379


Nice osc just waiting on my cuts of exo and glue too lol few exo ready but no glue yet looking forward to a faur run with the glue this time i may even use a trellis 
You running nft again now?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

makka said:


> Nice osc just waiting on my cuts of exo and glue too lol few exo ready but no glue yet looking forward to a faur run with the glue this time i may even use a trellis
> You running nft again now?


I'm not doing NFT on this run because I'm doing exo and glue and the glue would suffer if it had the same strength nutrient solution as exo. I've done two coco runs now and I've got used to it now. It is more work but it's the only way I can run two strains. I may even try some seeds too. I haven't grown a seed for over six years lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm not doing NFT on this run because I'm doing exo and glue and the glue would suffer if it had the same strength nutrient solution as exo. I've done two coco runs now and I've got used to it now. It is more work but it's the only way I can run two strains. I may even try some seeds too. I haven't grown a seed for over six years lol


Really what's so good about the cutting man. I've only been doing this for a year maybe a bit less and I go from Seed. What am I missing lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Really what's so good about the cutting man. I've only been doing this for a year maybe a bit less and I go from Seed. What am I missing lol


quicker turnover with clones/less veg time etc

i.e. takes a seed over a month or 2 (strain dependant) to get to a point it can be flowered, with a clone its as soon as its got roots etc

3-4 crops a year with seeds or 5- 5.5`ish with clones


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> quicker turnover with clones/less veg time etc
> 
> i.e. takes a seed over a month or 2 (strain dependant) to get to a point it can be flowered, with a clone its as soon as its got roots etc
> 
> 3-4 crops a year with seeds or 5- 5.5`ish with clones


Plus you know what you're getting with a clone. No surprises. But that's the excitement with seeds, surprises. You can get the next clone only


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Plus you know what you're getting with a clone. No surprises. But that's the excitement with seeds, surprises. You can get the next clone only


Indeed, im determined to crack those guyanese seeds for that very reason at some point this year lol, plus its always nice growing something from halfway around the world that most people wont have lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Well u must be well in the game as I don't know anyone to get them of and I've got a veg tent so as 2 are flowering iv got two in veg. And I ain't looked in to doing cuts as of yet. And I've always bought fem seeds


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Lol I get my seeds from gorilla seeds. And they been ok so far but they chuck u loads of free ones to so not ordered for a bit lol got two on in the veg tent that was freebies and there fems as well


----------



## 2Ton (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Lol I get my seeds from gorilla seeds. And they been ok so far but they chuck u loads of free ones to so not ordered for a bit lol got two on in the veg tent that was freebies and there fems as well


I use seedmadness they also give loads of freebies away  some amnesia haze and bubblegum from them  

Looking to do some train wreck and cookis and cream next


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Taking cuttings is a piece of piss. It's getting a good clone to start with that is the most important part.
> It's all about the genetics. If you are doing seeds you can't go too far wrong with a seed company called Breeders Boutique. They've done all the hard work for you.
> If you hang around here long enough and don't make a plonker of yourself you may get some quality clones offered but that's against site rules so maybe not


And I will give them a look see dude.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2017)

With BB, you buy a pack of 10, you normally get a free pack of 10.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

DST said:


> With BB, you buy a pack of 10, you normally get a free pack of 10.


How much are ten tho dude I bought 5 of these critical jack hera was 50 bats


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 23, 2017)

DST said:


> Tell your ex you are not going to grow. But after your discussion you realise you need to be single or be living on your own. This way she probably isn't going to go psycho and call the bad men on ya when you do move out. People hate being rejected for something else ime. You may even be able to pop round and and see her later on.....and well...I'll leave that to your imagination.


Good advice....hell hath no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> How much are ten tho dude I bought 5 of these critical jack hera was 50 bats


bout £30 if memory serves me correctly, im grabbing a pack of BP when money stops fucking up this end, if it werent for a mate wouldnt have even had fags/weed/leccy this week lol

last time i ordered a pack of 10 n got 16 freebies on top etc


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> bout £30 if memory serves me correctly, im grabbing a pack of BP when money stops fucking up this end, if it werent for a mate wouldnt have even had fags/weed/leccy this week lol
> 
> last time i ordered a pack of 10 n got 16 freebies on top etc


Why what's up with ya money down that way. You been printing ya own pmsl. Take it ur waiting on urs to be done? And are you on pay as u go meters man. Fuck that right of lol


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> How much are ten tho dude I bought 5 of these critical jack hera was 50 bats


30 sqiddlys or 35 for 10. RIU code gives you 10 or 15% discount.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2017)

Just checked and it's 30. Dog fems are 40 but I thought they were the same price. Will check with Don Gin.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

DST said:


> 30 sqiddlys or 35 for 10. RIU code gives you 10 or 15% discount.


Shit I dint no that. Where do ya get the code from


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Shit I dint no that. Where do ya get the code from


Now you do
We normally put the discount codes out in the Breeders Boutique thread under the seedbank review section. Or if we have a sale then we'll put a banner up on the RIU website.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Sound I'll be haveing a look at this


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Why what's up with ya money down that way. You been printing ya own pmsl. Take it ur waiting on urs to be done? And are you on pay as u go meters man. Fuck that right of lol


lol nah just unexpected expenses looking after missus` autistic brother, he lives 5 towns over so can cost quite a bit getting there n back constantly etc


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Forgot to put these on last night. Not looking forward to the leccy bill lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

DST said:


> Just checked and it's 30. Dog fems are 40 but I thought they were the same price. Will check with Don Gin.


just make sure you keep a pack of BP aside for me please lol, chomping at the bit to get em but seems the world n money is conspiring against me lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Forgot to put these on last night. Not looking forward to the leccy bill lol


Have you checked you are on the cheapest leccy tariff etc?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol nah just unexpected expenses looking after missus` autistic brother, he lives 5 towns over so can cost quite a bit getting there n back constantly etc


Ah right I see dude. My step son is autistic and haveing a bloody hard time at school at min but we will get there well if the gf would let me go in and talk to the fucking teachers.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Have you checked you are on the cheapest leccy tariff etc?


Dunno it's me mams house but I'll ask her when I go at t time.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Have you checked you are on the cheapest leccy tariff etc?


The last run cost 170 but they was cfls and only had one tent on then ha ha now iv got two one with hps and one cfls


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> The last run cost 170 but they was cfls and only had one tent on then ha ha now iv got two one with hps and one cfls


lol well worth checking tariffs etc, i run about 1000W total (including fans etc) and changing over recently has dropped about £10 min a week off the bill, now down to about £3/day for the grow


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> lol well worth checking tariffs etc, i run about 1000W total (including fans etc) and changing over recently has dropped about £10 min a week off the bill, now down to about £3/day for the grow


Shit who you with man iv got one 600w hps one intake one out take and then a fan blowing the air round the tent and in the veg tent I've got 2 250w cfls and on fan in there. So ye I'll be Deffo looking in to this I'm thinking it will cost about 400 but ya see think me mams getting her leccy paid for by me if ya get me not that a mind.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Shit who you with man iv got one 600w hps one intake one out take and then a fan blowing the air round the tent and in the veg tent I've got 2 250w cfls and on fan in there. So ye I'll be Deffo looking in to this I'm thinking it will cost about 400 but ya see think me mams getting her leccy paid for by me if ya get me not that a mind.


whack ya details into this n see what it says etc, will at least give you a rough idea if ya can save anything etc

https://www.energyhelpline.com/fri/


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

What sort of details ha ha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Partyflocknl were seen yesterday and are currently "on vacation". 
I will stay away for the time being. 
Still waiting on candyshop but it's only been four working days. 

It's been nearly a month for me now. 
"Jeeves I'll be using the canoe this week. Please prepare it for a voyage".


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What sort of details ha ha


well if you read it you will see it needs ya postcode n current supplier n tariff before it can give you a quote lol same as all the other comparison sites , it hasnt quite advanced enough to read your mind just yet lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> well if you read it you will see it needs ya postcode n current supplier n tariff before it can give you a quote lol same as all the other comparison sites , it hasnt quite advanced enough to read your mind just yet lol


Ah I don't no any of it lol I'll have to ask the mother at t time. But thanks tho and I don't no any of that for my own house lol She sorts all that out. And she's cool now things are sorted for now till me mam gets bad with the old cancer job. Fucking thing


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Partyflocknl were seen yesterday and are currently "on vacation".
> I will stay away for the time being.
> Still waiting on candyshop but it's only been four working days.
> 
> ...


this is the one you thought was pulling an exit isnt it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> this is the one you thought was pulling an exit isnt it?


He wasn't pulling an exit because he was locked out of his own shop. So he couldn't take orders to rip people off for. Also he said that he had more than ten btcs that he had no access to. I don't think he's a rip off merchant. He makes so much money it'd be like shooting the golden goose or whatever that fairytale is lol.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Bit of a question how can I transport some cuttings


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

cut a 750ml/1L bottle in half
ive got some pics but its only letting me upload em individually


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks dude I'm not posting I'm taking them to my mates I'll not be potting them just need to get them to this lads house he's gonna do the rest. But that what u just showed me is a top way of doing it ha ha fucking hell wud never of thought of that


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

And what's the price ppl charge for cuttings as well he's said 7 quid a cutting


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And what's the price ppl charge for cuttings as well he's said 7 quid a cutting


You shouldn't charge for cuttings. Unless it's for a commercial job. 
Saying that though some cunts have charged five hundred for one cut ffs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not ha ha he's said I'll give u 7 quid well who am I to turn down 42 quid


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I'm not ha ha he's said I'll give u 7 quid well who am I to turn down 42 quid


Are they well rooted?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

The plant it self


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry I've not took the cuts yet


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 23, 2017)

heres my exo at 5 weeks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And what's the price ppl charge for cuttings as well he's said 7 quid a cutting


depends, most ppl i know dont charge mates for just a few snips etc , but to everyone else they go for a fiver each down here although theres lots of cheeky cunts charging tenners now as well etc


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I'm not ha ha he's said I'll give u 7 quid well who am I to turn down 42 quid


If he is a proper mate just give em to him n tell him you expect a taster at harvest time etc, if not charge him according to how much you like the bloke lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

It's for a friend of a friend if ya get me I don't no them I only no the lass so balls to it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

And iv just been up and don't have a clue where to start mite not even do them cuz I don't want to fuck these up lol will the one from the bottom of the plants do lol or does it have to be from the top


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And iv just been up and don't have a clue where to start mite not even do them cuz I don't want to fuck these up lol will the one from the bottom of the plants do lol or does it have to be from the top


If you haven't flowered that plant don't sell cuttings from it. You don't have a clue what they'll turn out like. Your acquaintance could spend £42 and three months growing shite. 
Take a few cuts and keep them in veg while you flower the mother then decide if you want to keep it around.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> It's for a friend of a friend if ya get me I don't no them I only no the lass so balls to it


Just do em for fivers each then or something, saves all the fucking around with odd pound coins n inevitable shrapnel because of course they never just bring pound coins lmao


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

No worries will I have to potential them up b4 I move them cuz if I do they can piss of lol as there about 20 mins away in the car


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> If you haven't flowered that plant don't sell cuttings from it. You don't have a clue what they'll turn out like. Your acquaintance could spend £42 and three months growing shite.
> Take a few cuts and keep them in veg while you flower the mother then decide if you want to keep it around.


Oh fuck it I'm not doing it to much fucking about lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Oh fuck it I'm not doing it to much fucking about lol


Were you just going to cut seven branches off and say there you go £42 please?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

No hahaha haha got a phone call today of her and she said there's a lad over road who got a grow on. and he wants some cuts to get on the next one and I said iv got two in that's in veg now. I'm going to see this dude tomoz see if he knows out lol. If he want to pay me for cut of a plant that ain't been flowered that's up to him ain't it lol. I dint no what u have just told me dude see I'm not in to that yet I'm just getting in to the all growing me self


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 23, 2017)

You guys are cheap with your cuts I charge everyone even my mother 15 quid a go don't like it go somewhere else..


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> No hahaha haha got a phone call today of her and she said there's a lad over road who got a grow on. and he wants some cuts to get on the next one and I said iv got two in that's in veg now. I'm going to see this dude tomoz see if he knows out lol. If he want to pay me for cut of a plant that ain't been flowered that's up to him ain't it lol. I dint no what u have just told me dude see I'm not in to that yet I'm just getting in to the all growing me self


My advice to you is. Stay the fuck away from people you don't know. 
DO NOT LET PEOPLE KNOW YOU GROW EVEN PEOPLE YOU THINK YOU CAN TRUST. DO NOT TELL ANYONE. DO NOT TELL ANYONE. 

Imo too many people know about your grow already. Your "friends" are telling their neighbours you are growing. You should stop growing and move house then wait a year and try again.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not gonna do them and she knows I do a bit not where they are


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Be different if it was in my house but there out the way


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> You guys are cheap with your cuts I charge everyone even my mother 15 quid a go don't like it go somewhere else..


lol we aint cheap, you are just fucking expensive lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I'm not gonna do them and she knows I do a bit not where they are


If you go there everyday it wouldn't be hard to find it. I would stop especially if your mums in the house. Grow thieves use more than just colourful language. 
Chalk it up to experience and try again in a year or so


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh I no they do man. An all this lad knows is that this lass in question knows someone who's growing the lass don't even no my real name as I'm known by a nic name I'm not worried dude. I've got cctv on my mums so it's all good if out was gonna happen it wud of done by now trust me. My mum lives in the Hart of a bad area and there's fucking loads dealing and growing so. Balls to it and she can use a Base ball bat that's behind the door. As well she may have cancer bk but it don't stop her from ppl taking the piss man she's fucking scary dude ha ha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

The biggest threat is the gf man ha ha nowt worse then them cunts. But thanks for the warning.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

CCTV protects fuck all. It only tells you who did it. And any scumbag with brain knows to force someone to delete it. 
Stop telling people ffs. 
I bet most of the people on this thread could show you a picture of the outside of your house.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2017)

I remember when I pmd that lad his gaff on here when he threw up pics n he freaked out n that was the end of him lmao


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Fair play dude but I will say this it's the gf who told her. She thinks it some sort of game but I get it man thanks


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Fucking hell what have I got in to. Bet ur hacking me right now ain't ya


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

It's not about being hacked. It's about showing you how vulnerable you are. 
A baseball bat in a hallway is useless. All it will do is smash the lightbulb above your head. There isn't enough room to use one. 
A black widow catapult and a handful of stones is a much better deterrent


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Point taken dude


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2017)

It's literally checking the data about data on ur pics like location n shit it's get tagged aswell so u can search em on Google maps..I'd deleted the messages n all..he'd posted pics all over the shop aswell


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's literally checking the data about data on ur pics like location n shit it's get tagged aswell so u can search em on Google maps..I'd deleted the messages n all..he'd posted pics all over the shop aswell


How the hell can u do that dude lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

I've just looked at the pics there no location stored but like ya say data about data what I can't see others may well be able to ffs


----------



## makka (Jan 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I've just looked at the pics there no location stored but like ya say data about data what I can't see others may well be able to ffs


Get an exif data viewer on android phone amd scrub the exif data before you upload a pic


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2017)

Exo's and a Glue on the right crammed in


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

makka said:


> Get an exif data viewer on android phone amd scrub the exif data before you upload a pic


No worries dude cheers


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2017)

Well if iv downloaded right one there's no location just the time it was taken. And how many different colours there's in the pic does that sound right


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 24, 2017)

morning chaps whats going down today


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 24, 2017)

Nothing much man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning chaps whats going down today


gotta start clearing out for workmen coming round to do an inspection on heating, just gna chuck everything in flower cupboard, turn light off for 24 hrs an refuse em access to that cupboard lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 24, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> gotta start clearing out for workmen coming round to do an inspection on heating, just gna chuck everything in flower cupboard, turn light off for 24 hrs an refuse em access to that cupboard lol


haha yeh i got an electric inspection about a week after this crop so i gotta cut the plug off the lead running down to the shed and fill the hole cos been told if theres no power out there then they cant look out there


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> haha yeh i got an electric inspection about a week after this crop so i gotta cut the plug off the lead running down to the shed and fill the hole cos been told if theres no power out there then they cant look out there


annoying aint it, but after being closed down for an entire year an only recently getting set bk up i really dont wanna have to clear the whole setup out again just for a 5min inspection as it will set me back another 2 months by the time ive taken more snips n vegged em etc, lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 24, 2017)

Sounds like a ball ache


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Sounds like a ball ache


Im quite tempted to just not be in, then find him later in the day n convince him to sign it off without even coming up here lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2017)

The bloke that owns my house is a right cunt. 
Rowing his canoe around downstairs in the middle of the night


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 24, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> annoying aint it, but after being closed down for an entire year an only recently getting set bk up i really dont wanna have to clear the whole setup out again just for a 5min inspection as it will set me back another 2 months by the time ive taken more snips n vegged em etc, lol


yeh man suck but gotta do what we gotta do lol what u got growing at min


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh man suck but gotta do what we gotta do lol what u got growing at min


3 sour diesel n 2 Livers in flower cupboard all at different stages, 2 Livers 1 Exo n 1 GG in veg tent ( all recently potted up snips) as the Fairy kindly stopped by this week n bought me the Exo n GG


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 24, 2017)

Just make sure your out when they come that's what I would do


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Just make sure your out when they come that's what I would do


just need to hope they aint determined to come do it lol, dont want em keep popping back til theyve done it etc


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 24, 2017)

Will it set up bk much tho dude? may as well get it out the way then u can crack on an not have to worry


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Will it set up bk much tho dude? may as well get it out the way then u can crack on an not have to worry


ive been folded down for 16 of the last 18months lol, everytime i set bk up some other shit happens


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 24, 2017)

Bloody hell man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2017)

I might buy a portable vaporiser. Any recommendations?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

Gonna be one of them days ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 25, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> 3 sour diesel n 2 Livers in flower cupboard all at different stages, 2 Livers 1 Exo n 1 GG in veg tent ( all recently potted up snips) as the Fairy kindly stopped by this week n bought me the Exo n GG


nice doing my head in with different strains lol got exo gg and cq48 its hard work doing different strains at same time aint it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 25, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> nice doing my head in with different strains lol got exo gg and cq48 its hard work doing different strains at same time aint it lol


yup, especially when i only get chance to get in there n do anything with em like twice a week for about 10mins lmao


----------



## kaydeezee (Jan 25, 2017)

Whats going on uk ,
I've been searching high & low for GHE floralicious plus! And I can't find it in any hydrostore in the uk thus far?

Any ideas where I could pick a bottle up ' without ordering it from the US for a extortionate price?

I really want to run it with the flora nova bloom and don't want to use a substitute if possible but if there us a good one please steer me in the right direction.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Im sorry the Snake Oil Advice Department is now closed, please try again later*


----------



## kaydeezee (Jan 25, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> *Im sorry the Snake Oil Advice Department is now closed, please try again later*


I take it your not a fan of liquid nutes then?
I'm usually growing in soil with organics but wanted to try new things


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 25, 2017)

kaydeezee said:


> I take it your not a fan of liquid nutes then?
> I'm usually growing in soil with organics but wanted to try new things


Its not that i dont like liquid nutes, I just think the additional 10-15 bottles of additives/boosts etc these ranges have are a complete rip off etc, why not just the A+B bottles....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Its not that i dont like liquid nutes, I just think the additional 10-15 bottles of additives/boosts etc these ranges have are a complete rip off etc, why not just the A+B bottles....


What's A+B bottles lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What's A+B bottles lol


"veg" and "flower" bottles etc


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

And is that all u need dude as last two times iv used stuff from the pound shop. Lol this time I've got that shogun stuff


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

Ya no trying to keep the cost down. And this time gone all out ha ha with hps and the nutes but getting good results but think that's down to the light more then out I dunno ha ha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ya no trying to keep the cost down. And this time gone all out ha ha with hps and the nutes but getting good results but think that's down to the light more then out I dunno ha ha


The most important part of growing quality weed is quality genetics. 
You can grow a crap plant perfectly and it will still be crap. 
You can fuck up a quality plant and still end up with something reasonable. IME anyway


----------



## makka (Jan 25, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> The most important part of growing quality weed is quality genetics.
> You can grow a crap plant perfectly and it will still be crap.
> You can fuck up a quality plant and still end up with something reasonable. IME anyway


Very true exo being a good example 
Trooper all the way


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

I've gone from seed so I don't no to much about that but smells nice now so who knows shame ya can't test it when it ready


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2017)

Half dozen.xanax a few pints and a bottle of red and I'm hitting gala bingo with a mate. Shit [email protected]


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 25, 2017)

I dunno if I should get the large xanax order..wasn't as bad as the blues come down but she was rough..thank fuck for seroquel lol


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Half dozen.xanax a few pints and a bottle of red and I'm hitting gala bingo with a mate. Shit [email protected]


Can't believe you are mixing beer with wine, lmfao....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Half dozen.xanax a few pints and a bottle of red and I'm hitting gala bingo with a mate. Shit [email protected]


Fuck me. One xanax knocks me out for twelve hours. 
I did a Levi then an hour later did another Levi with a xanax chaser and fell asleep for ten hours. 
I don't how you do it. 
I can plough my way through quite a few E's but the benzos make a schoolboy out of me ffs. 
How's that for the GG#4 leaf twist lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Half dozen.xanax a few pints and a bottle of red and I'm hitting gala bingo with a mate. Shit [email protected]


Playing out on a school night lol


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me. One xanax knocks me out for twelve hours.
> I did a Levi then an hour later did another Levi with a xanax chaser and fell asleep for ten hours.
> I don't how you do it.
> I can plough my way through quite a few E's but the benzos make a schoolboy out of me ffs. View attachment 3884833
> How's that for the GG#4 leaf twist lol


I was wondering what I was doing with my clones but this is obviously a universal thing. Weird twistynesses


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

I reckon it's the special climate that the Georgie Nation has. Helps them consume vast quantities of everything without many I'll effects.

Talking about weird leaves. Check this pheno of Blue Pit with a webbed shaped fat leaf.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2017)

DST said:


> I reckon it's the special climate that the Georgie Nation has. Helps them consume vast quantities of everything without many I'll effects.
> 
> Talking about weird leaves. Check this pheno of Blue Pit with a webbed shaped fat leaf.
> View attachment 3884871


Does that happen on multiple leaves on the same plant? Or is it just a one off? 
I'm no expert on GG#4 but the two I've grown have had kinky/twisted leaves but they straighten out in flower. 
Mine hasn't stretched as much this time. I've bundled it all together inside a tomato cage and there are a LOT of branches. I'm going to have a look to see which are the strongest and thin out all the straggly looking ones. 
That plant has taken some serious butchering lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2017)

DST said:


> I reckon it's the special climate that the Georgie Nation has. Helps them consume vast quantities of everything without many I'll effects.
> 
> Talking about weird leaves. Check this pheno of Blue Pit with a webbed shaped fat leaf.
> View attachment 3884871


The colouring has really carried over from Livers. It's exactly the same shade of greeny blue.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2017)

DST said:


> I was wondering what I was doing with my clones but this is obviously a universal thing. Weird twistynesses


It's how you know it's the real gg4, twisty leaves


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's how you know it's the real gg4, twisty leaves


Right can someone enlighten me what this gg4 is plz sorry for being slow on uptake


----------



## limonene (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## makka (Jan 25, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me. One xanax knocks me out for twelve hours.
> I did a Levi then an hour later did another Levi with a xanax chaser and fell asleep for ten hours.
> I don't how you do it.
> I can plough my way through quite a few E's but the benzos make a schoolboy out of me ffs. View attachment 3884833
> How's that for the GG#4 leaf twist lol


Ive got this also i thought it eas my feeding ffs lol glad i seen this


----------



## makka (Jan 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Right can someone enlighten me what this gg4 is plz sorry for being slow on uptake


Clone only strain pal google gorrilla glue 4


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

Ah right I see there ment to be stronger when u take a clone ain't they?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Half dozen.xanax a few pints and a bottle of red and I'm hitting gala bingo with a mate. Shit [email protected]


Haha your your hardcore man, last time i had 6 xannies i followed it with a shit load of ale and phoned up a few people giving em shit proper given em shit, so im told anyway i cant remeber a damn thing lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

So it's a cup winner then. So it's a good one to grow from clone? Would it be any good going from seed?


----------



## Newb85 (Jan 25, 2017)

UK peeps.. What strain are you guys running? Anything good out there online? Breeders etc? Any input would be awesome, I'm in London and on my 6th grow .


----------



## makka (Jan 25, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha your your hardcore man, last time i had 6 xannies i followed it with a shit load of ale and phoned up a few people giving em shit proper given em shit, so im told anyway i cant remeber a damn thing lol


Benzos and alcohol always end in cuffs for me and great story to hear later lol


----------



## limonene (Jan 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ah right I see there ment to be stronger when u take a clone ain't they?


"Clone only" means it's only available in its true form from clone. Meaning there is 1 version of it. Like when you see people say they are growing uk cheese from seed - it's not uk cheese. U.K cheese is a clone only.


----------



## kaydeezee (Jan 25, 2017)

Newb85 said:


> UK peeps.. What strain are you guys running? Anything good out there online? Breeders etc? Any input would be awesome, I'm in London and on my 6th grow .


What's going on bro, I've Been nursing day 50 flower  a bluedream strain that's got some attractive looking flowers. Its a sateva dom 'but mine apearing to be slightly indica side of the 80/20 split but have a look and irfh you like what you see I give you some details


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2017)

makka said:


> Benzos and alcohol always end in cuffs for me and great story to hear later lol


Yeh them xannies are something else man, im one of them wo will bite my tongue normally...gimme a xannie and il say what i think...its dangerous lol


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> The colouring has really carried over from Livers. It's exactly the same shade of greeny blue.


The Blue sure does carry through. Most of the phenos I grew have been. There alsonsome purple in there as well but I think that's also in the livers?



zeddd said:


> It's how you know it's the real gg4, twisty leaves


I'd heard you mentioned before. Wasn't sure at what stage to expect it. In the vertical cab leaves are often facing differently than expected. Perhaps it's the 2 light sources.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

Young Twisty the Gorilla.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

Ah right no worries thanks for the info


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh them xannies are something else man, im one of them wo will bite my tongue normally...gimme a xannie and il say what i think...its dangerous lol


All good after the Beak?


----------



## makka (Jan 25, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh them xannies are something else man, im one of them wo will bite my tongue normally...gimme a xannie and il say what i think...its dangerous lol


Lol same problem man im my worse enemy sometimes 
Ive woke up a few times off blues in strange places we people i dont even know 
Oh the good times


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2017)

With blueys i could remeber the night, with xannies i dnt remeber shit lol its dangerous plus xannies make me more hyper where as blues would have me in the sack aftwr a few! Its like the more xannies u have u get more daring and give less fucks lool, so fri night im either gonna be proper messy causing havok or locked up pondering on life wondering where im.going with all this shit.....i dnt know which is worse lool, i rekon a stint would do me good tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 25, 2017)

DST said:


> All good after the Beak?


Beak? Sorry im slow sometimes


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

eugene b said:


> yea police cells and prison sentences are a great story for the grand kids grow up we have all been there its not big you need jesus my friend...


Really dude jesus


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh yeah just delete the chuffing post and make me look like talking to sel nice one hahahaha


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Beak? Sorry im slow sometimes


You answered my Q in the post before  (beak is an old slang term for judge/officer of the law). Good luck tomorrow then.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2017)

I need Jesus in my life, I could do with a hand watering, maybe he could shot some score bags for me in the pubs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 26, 2017)

Pmsl then fucking deleted it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

I sell the odd oz here n there but at 50e for 2.75/ 3gs(yeah I give em more now so they don't cheap out n buy soap bar) I can't bring myself to do full oz... the profits just well 2 profitable lol Heck my profits so good I kept 3oz of exo for myself n now my crops done n I've to buy more fucking glass jars. First world problems lads... Come on over to Ireland n make some dosh lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 26, 2017)

.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I sell the odd oz here n there but at 50e for 2.75/ 3gs(yeah I give em more now so they don't cheap out n buy soap bar) I can't bring myself to do full oz... the profits just well 2 profitable lol Heck my profits so good I kept 3oz of exo for myself n now my crops done n I've to buy more fucking glass jars. First world problems lads... Come on over to Ireland n make some dosh lol


I'd be fucked if I only kept 3 oz.....having 1 customer also has its perks. Time is money and there ain't nothing worse than fannying around with score bags imo.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

DST said:


> I'd be fucked if I only kept 3 oz.....having 1 customer also has its perks. Time is money and there ain't nothing worse than fannying around with score bags imo.


I sell Wednesday n Friday which is dole day n payday n we all meet at a mated on the Wednesday n I sort em then n then Friday I sort out a few that work which is all 100e bags so no fanny here boy lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2017)

I got another psychedelic house party this weekend will be giving good value, cured gg4 4 g/50£ Bags


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

God dammit I should of kept my mouth shut now the gf wants to do veterinary nursing ffs supposed to be over a grand for the yr n guess who's gonna pay for that..and everyfucking thing else


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I sell Wednesday n Friday which is dole day n payday n we all meet at a mated on the Wednesday n I sort em then n then Friday I sort out a few that work which is all 100e bags so no fanny here boy lol


I am lucky to get out the house once a week on me tod let alone 3 days per week lad.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I got another psychedelic house party this weekend will be giving good value, cured gg4 4 g/50£ Bags


Better prices than they would pay in Amsterdam. And better weed. Have a good trip.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

Teach the baby to sling it for u.. #Father of the month


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 26, 2017)

i needs to go back to basics lol been strugging to get then density last 3 grows where im working away alot now im not in there as much as i should in the auto pots they grow fast and get to close to the light for the heat stress only thing i can think it being im 6 weeks from flip tomorrow and shit airey buds ffs. 

rant over see you boys are all still safe witch is good to see


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Teach the baby to sling it for u.. #Father of the month


I'll no be their father for long doing that. Mrs would a/ kill me then b/cut my knackers off, then c/ move to Africa.

Was speaking to one of the guys who was behind Devils Harvest seeds and his son got caught slanging weed at school....13 year old. The guy seemed pretty proud about it which I thought bazaar. He even said, as long as he's not stealing my gear.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

That's a guy that gives growers a bad rep..family first n if ur shit messes with them I'd nip it in the bud till shit gets sorted


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

He's an ok guy as well.....or was. But when he told me that my views on him changed dramatically. I think he was just acting the big un the douche nozzle


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

It's on thing to act Johnny big balls online but not in real life fuck that shit...I've always regretted doing drugs that young so he should know better.i think pots fucking magnificent and all that but not when the brains not fully developed.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

Aye. It's hard to stand judgement when you started chuffing the odd joint at 13 yr old. But as a parent I'd rather my kids wait until they are matured physically.....but kids will be kids.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

I dunno dude I've first hand experience n I'd be disappointed if my kids were smoking pot or selling to other barely teens


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2017)

It's hardly running smack out of Karachi in children's coats when they're wearing them, but yeah don't get the kids to punt the dope in school seems like a good rule imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2017)

Dope definitely fuks with the ability to study esp in the young, I gave up for 5 years ( well gave up being permanently high) to study, then got back on it


----------



## Chicken face (Jan 26, 2017)

I live in the north east of England. M
y wife has spinal arthritus and i want to grow weed to make some medical cannabis.

The problem is, I have two young kids who I love and i'm afraid of the consequences of being caught. Will social services be involved?

I want to know if this is worth doing. I'll do anything to ease my wifes pain but if there is a chance I wont see my kids i definitely won't do it.

If I were to grow 17 autocannabis plants and got busted, what would the penalty be?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

U copy n paste ur post? Seems legit


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2017)

Chicken face said:


> I live in the north east of England. M
> y wife has spinal arthritus and i want to grow weed to make some medical cannabis.
> 
> The problem is, I have two young kids who I love and i'm afraid of the consequences of being caught. Will social services be involved?
> ...


Grow no more than 9 you will be safer


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2017)

That's the problem with pot it makes shit interesting but u retain very little but I've been stoned constantly for a good while now n I'm just in a better mood after smoking.ive to dive into my keif to get baked or bong


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 26, 2017)

Have I really just red that 17 an u will be going to jail dude 9 is good as zed says


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2017)

One of our best is being done today, hope its party time later for him he needs a fkin break, I'm gonna smoke a fat one at 11for him


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 27, 2017)

That's no good hope works out good for him. This system is fucked man good luck dude


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2017)

Found some auto freebies in my seed stash, just fed them to my favourite robin, he's a fat bastard can hardly fly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2017)

It's bizzle dude, he always comes out on top!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm wasted off that glue, gotta do 150 miles bike ride now off my nut


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm wasted off that glue, gotta do 150 miles bike ride now off my nut


150 miles on a bike? You'll get frostbite in this weather. Balls to that for a game of conkers


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2017)

See they been smashing farms all over the place this week the cunts, what a waste of fucking time and money ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone any news on our m8? Hope he pops his drunken head in shortly


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2017)

He should of gone to court on xanax lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 27, 2017)

Hopefully he will be on the lash somewhere


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2017)

Might buy myself a ps4...some cheap second hand ones on the eBay.fuck spending 300+ on anything that's anti pussy


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Might buy myself a ps4...some cheap second hand ones on the eBay.fuck spending 300+ on anything that's anti pussy


Don't bother with consoles at all mesel anymore. Waste of fucking time imo. Sometimes I go to a m8s and ye can't even get a convo outta him for his head stuck in it, I just blast a joint and head on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah the gfs adamant that I shouldn't..apparently I don't leave the house enough..yet I'm the Fucker walking the dog 3 times a day


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 27, 2017)

Aye you'll end up glued to it like a fucking zombie lol, with that addictive personality u got..


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 27, 2017)

I only use mine for Netflix. And cod when that comes out but only ever play for a few days then don't touch it for yonks


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 27, 2017)

eveing peps hows it going i got a ps4 haves a little bash here and there not bad that resident evil 7 on vr looks good tho


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 27, 2017)

Been having a few of these last few days and the lungs are holding out lol mind you its only a little one to the one I had when I was 18 was a good one that


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 27, 2017)

casey jones, sunset sherbet and cherry pie.

c. jones has plentiful sativa fine branching and vigor. messed w the light cycle in veg and cherry pie started to flower like a tricky indica w compact nodes, yet narrow leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha your your hardcore man, last time i had 6 xannies i followed it with a shit load of ale and phoned up a few people giving em shit proper given em shit, so im told anyway i cant remeber a damn thing lol


 yup I went for gold man. Kicked the arse right out of it. Was surprisingly fine this morning like


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yup I went for gold man. Kicked the arse right out of it. Was surprisingly fine this morning like


I've got a couple of grey Instagrams that are meant to be 180's so if she fucks off to bed in the half an hour I'll try one. 360 is not enough to get me in a canoe but I may need some change for the vending machine. I've got a couple of xanax to go to bed with but a quarter will do it. Those fucking things flatten me


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 27, 2017)

..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2017)

Mind when I say I felt top of the world I thought I'd lost a day at that point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2017)

DST said:


> Can't believe you are mixing beer with wine, lmfao....


Beer before wine makes you feel fine and wine after beer makes you feel queer hahah


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Half dozen.xanax a few pints and a bottle of red and I'm hitting gala bingo with a mate. Shit [email protected]


didn't make the bingo. Narrowly avoided a swede stoving.

I could murder a blue or xany right now but it's a bad idea.

Latte & the volcano for me...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 28, 2017)

Man u gotta love how tidy the presses are


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 28, 2017)

You got tiny trump hands der don


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 28, 2017)

morning what you boys doing today i gotta go grow shop get some canna and 3 more air domes


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> morning what you boys doing today i gotta go grow shop get some canna and 3 more air domes


I got to do the same but get some bigger pots and some more bloom


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 28, 2017)

Iv got a shit loads to do and no up and to get it done ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 28, 2017)

Man this shits the bomb. Really want one 
https://www.zera.com


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 28, 2017)

What's it all about Alfie pmsl


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 28, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Beer before wine makes you feel fine and wine after beer makes you feel queer hahah
> didn't make the bingo. Narrowly avoided a swede stoving.
> 
> I could murder a blue or xany right now but it's a bad idea.
> ...


It's alright for some lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2017)

Got to enjoy the little things man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> You got tiny trump hands der don


Its What you do with em that counts. Not had any complaints about my sausage fingers so far haha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 28, 2017)

If a farmer met a farmer in another farmers field how many fs in it


----------



## makka (Jan 28, 2017)

No one heard off ghetts?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Jan 29, 2017)

makka said:


> No one heard off ghetts?


did he get busted ?


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 29, 2017)

makka said:


> No one heard off ghetts?


Heard anything ?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't think it looks good he's not been on but that's not to say he locked up. And I no its don't no him that we'll but we are all here for same thing just hope where ever he is he's bossing it.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2017)

You been on those e's again Oscar?
*Canoe in M1 outside lane stops traffic flow*
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-derbyshire-38788529


----------



## budman111 (Jan 29, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Beer before wine makes you feel fine and wine after beer makes you feel queer hahah
> didn't make the bingo. Narrowly avoided a swede stoving.
> 
> I could murder a blue or xany right now but it's a bad idea.
> ...


Remenber back in the day E's were £20 but what a fucking hit!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 29, 2017)

How long we talking lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2017)

DST said:


> You been on those e's again Oscar?
> *Canoe in M1 outside lane stops traffic flow*
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-derbyshire-38788529


I heard that on the traffic report on the radio too. It is quite close to me too lmfao.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 29, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Beer before wine makes you feel fine and wine after beer makes you feel queer hahah
> didn't make the bingo. Narrowly avoided a swede stoving.
> 
> I could murder a blue or xany right now but it's a bad idea.
> ...


Them things look serious!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Fucking public liability insurance ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fucking public liability insurance ffs


Are you are public liability?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I maybe if I damage a caravan lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh snap you're a traveller...we don't take kindly to your kind around these parts!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Pmsl no am I hell I clean them. But do have a static caravan tho ha ha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

An do some travellers bother about public liability insurance lol


----------



## Kennwood (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello guys, looking into CBD cannabis for my anxiety. does anyone here use these stains for similar problems and if so how effective have they been for you.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 30, 2017)

Blues for anxiety


----------



## Kennwood (Jan 30, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Blues for anxiety


excuse me if i'm been dim.. but what do you mean by Blues


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 30, 2017)

Valium


----------



## Kennwood (Jan 30, 2017)

oh.. of course. Vs.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

And few beers and ya will be on ya way nowt will bother you lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait to see how these do in a few weeks planted them a bit to early I think lol. Tangerine dream and cherry bomb


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2017)

Its my birthday today ffs, just scoffed a box of craft beer from moon pig lol. I love middle age, tho id be shocked and impressed if i get to eighty eight lmao.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy bday u old cogga!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2017)

mr west said:


> Its my birthday today ffs, just scoffed a box of craft beer from moon pig lol. I love middle age, tho id be shocked and impressed if i get to eighty eight lmao.


Happy birthday me old china. I hope you have plenty of what you enjoy today.


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I ran out of green yesterday lmfo shmoking bought livers off my mate. Im quite confident ill be back up and running at 100% twin 600w tents bulging, just gotta wait for harvest day come march 26th or somethiung. Got my cloning game back too so if ya want a casey jones let me know Oscar mate


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Y not


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2017)

mr west said:


> Well I ran out of green yesterday lmfo shmoking bought livers off my mate. Im quite confident ill be back up and running at 100% twin 600w tents bulging, just gotta wait for harvest day come march 26th or somethiung. Got my cloning game back too so if ya want a casey jones let me know Oscar mate


What is casey jones like? I've never tried/ grown it. 
Is it a clone only job?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Mite smell like his boots man fuck smoking sweaty boots ha ha no sorry there some mad name popping up


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> What is casey jones like? I've never tried/ grown it.
> Is it a clone only job?


Casey Jones is a cross of ecsd and train wreck and chocolate thai. Was a clone from cannasoeur(sp). I grew it a few times and got a few s1s of it.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2017)

Belated happy returns @mr west


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks d dude. Our youngest will be 3 in a few weeks eeeeek where's the time gone man. Casey Jones is my fave smoke oscar and it finishes in 8 weeks not a massive yelder but the tasteam smell and stone are cracking. It's the same cut as Mr D had.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2017)

Think I want one of these.....complete with hydro system>>
*The nuclear bunkers designed for luxury living*
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38795967


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2017)

Oscar I jus put one in the other day so when it's finished I'll nip u over some buds for u to try


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2017)

Happy birthday Westy!

Oh n antgotaclue you really gotta step up your beer game, I mean Carling ffs?? lmao


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Happy birthday Westy!
> 
> Oh n antgotaclue you really gotta step up your beer game, I mean Carling ffs?? lmao


Hahaha no that's enough for me dude get a bad head if a drink out else. 10 of them I'm fine in the morning


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Hahaha no that's enough for me dude get a bad head if a drink out else. 10 of them I'm fine in the morning


10 tins of cat piss you poor man! 3 cans of stella and I'm done.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't like the taste of stellar. But everyone to there own and that. And stop picking on me hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

It's just what I like I took the piss last night by haveing that many


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Don't like the taste of stellar. But everyone to there own and that. And stop picking on me hahahahahahahaha


Each to their own


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Each to their own


How's you dude don't think I've spoken to you lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Don't like the taste of stellar. But everyone to there own and that. And stop picking on me hahahahahahahaha


Picking on you? Go back and read this thread. You've had an extremely easy ride.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> How's you dude don't think I've spoken to you lol


Yeah I'm not bad thanks, I have been here a while in the background lol got a few grows under my belt and have a few on the go as we speak, how's things with you/your plants


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm parking the canoe this weekend and going for a different mode of transport. 
I've just ordered 15 100ug trips.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm parking the canoe this weekend and going for a different mode of transport.
> I've just ordered 15 100ug trips.


Don't leave it on the m1


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Don't like the taste of stellar. But everyone to there own and that. And stop picking on me hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

Hahahaha how's this then for a lil bitch when the caravan season starts I'll be bk on the pernod an no I don't have out with just as is fucking lovely it is. And u will be flying high on that magic carpet oscaroscar ffs i need me some of them.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Picking on you? Go back and read this thread. You've had an extremely easy ride.


I was joking man and ye you lot cud of ripped me a lot more then you have and for that my brethren I thank you hahahah


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Yeah I'm not bad thanks, I have been here a while in the background lol got a few grows under my belt and have a few on the go as we speak, how's things with you/your plants


Ye all good so far on last week till flush


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ye all good so far on last week till flush


I have 1 tent that's on its 3rd week of 12/12 but 1 week from seeing bud forming, and my 2nd tent I have 3 mystery plants all the same strain waiting to be flipped and a smaller tent with 15 cuttings ready for my next run, I've ear marked 5 to go outside in the garden this year. Just to try new things.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I have 1 tent that's on its 3rd week of 12/12 but 1 week from seeing bud forming, and my 2nd tent I have 3 mystery plants all the same strain waiting to be flipped and a smaller tent with 15 cuttings ready for my next run, I've ear marked 5 to go outside in the garden this year. Just to try new things.


Where are u in the world man. And that sounds cool


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

UK...


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

And ur putting some out side are you mad lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 31, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm parking the canoe this weekend and going for a different mode of transport.
> I've just ordered 15 100ug trips.


Let me know how that goes..u gonna eat the lot?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Hahahaha how's this then for a lil bitch when the caravan season starts I'll be bk on the pernod an no I don't have out with just as is fucking lovely it is. And u will be flying high on that magic carpet oscaroscar ffs i need me some of them.


Any drugs you want are at your fingertips you just need to know where to look. 
I'm a recent convert and I must say it is just great lol


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And ur putting some out side are you mad lol


Yeah old man over the road does it in his green house I'm gonna do a makeshift greenhouse and just let them do their thing.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

Balls to that dude ha ha. And oscaroscar I don't have a bloody clue about that lol iv looked in to it but way to much of a blag lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Each to their own


Single malt or Tno10


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2017)

48 hours tripping my nuts off room full of people crying puking moaning , was fkin great can't wait to go back, reckon our man is down, not heard from him


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

zeddd said:


> 48 hours tripping my nuts off room full of people crying puking moaning , was fkin great can't wait to go back, reckon our man is down, not heard from him


I've got to do a stealth LSD trip lol
I've got two xanaxsif I need to abandon ship though lol
I'm looking forward to it. I haven't done acid for a very long time. It makes me feel ancient if i think about how long it ha actually been ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 31, 2017)

zeddd said:


> 48 hours tripping my nuts off room full of people crying puking moaning , was fkin great can't wait to go back, *reckon our man is down, not heard from him[*/QUOTE]
> 
> hope he's alright! prison is no place for a man! (or anything else for that matter)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 31, 2017)

Remember when lemon set fire to his tent lmao fucking liberty


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Let me know how that goes..u gonna eat the lot?


I'll do one and see how it goes. If that's not enough I'll wait a few weeks and try two.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 31, 2017)

Play safe n double drop.. The xans(any1 get the banned word when typing x-a-n-a-x?) take fuck all to hit u so go for it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got to do a stealth LSD trip lol
> I've got two xanaxsif I need to abandon ship though lol
> I'm looking forward to it. I haven't done acid for a very long time. It makes me feel ancient if i think about how long it ha actually been ffs





oscaroscar said:


> I'll do one and see how it goes. If that's not enough I'll wait a few weeks and try two.


one will do it if you haven't done it for a while, microdosing acid is very cool too


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2017)

Mail z


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 31, 2017)

Sound, so you had a good weekend then m8? Not my cuppa at all but whatever floats your boat, just cany handle the tripping lol. Feel an old night on the pills coming soon tho.

What do u recommend Oscar??


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

Not long now. Way better then the last let lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Play safe n double drop.. The xans(any1 get the banned word when typing x-a-n-a-x?) take fuck all to hit u so go for it


That's why I spelled it xanaxs ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sound, so you had a good weekend then m8? Not my cuppa at all but whatever floats your boat, just cany handle the tripping lol. Feel an old night on the pills coming soon tho.
> 
> What do u recommend Oscar??


Red Levi's are pretty good. I've been waiting nearly three weeks for some more and fuck all has shown up. The vendor is giving me a full refund though. Would rather have had the pills though ffs.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 31, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Red Levi's are pretty good. I've been waiting nearly three weeks for some more and fuck all has shown up. The vendor is giving me a full refund though. Would rather have had the pills though ffs.


Bet He's not even sent them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2017)

Gram n a half of proper and a defqon family can gtf. Apparently for 3o year I thought my father never wanted to see me.tue out mum put an injunction on the fucker n never telt me. Swedes battered. Work gave me.a warning this after does smashing the gaff up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2017)

Happy fuckin birthday Westy!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2017)

Mine are a bunch of cunts too Don, s why we are such weed heroes, what don't kill ya ....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gram n a half of proper and a defqon family can gtf. Apparently for 3o year I thought my father never wanted to see me.tue out mum put an injunction on the fucker n never telt me. Swedes battered. Work gave me.a warning this after does smashing the gaff up.





zeddd said:


> Mine are a bunch of cunts too Don, s why we are such weed heroes, what don't kill ya ....


You two been of ya nuts all night ha ha


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2017)

Wake n bake at 6 am got a busy day need a good start. The secret to dealing with hideous shit is not to give a fuk, didn't start shit why suffer, this takes time


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

Cud only happen to me this ha iv getting work and been offered a piss easy job in a controll room watching cctv hmmmm. Have to ring the lad at t time get the ins and outs fuck sake don't no what to do


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 1, 2017)

That's shite lads, no man should lose his liberty over a plant ffs. 
Fuck them all


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

Well jobs mine if I want it 10.50 hr for watching cctv erm ye I'll have some of that. Will be no cunt there so no cunt can smell my funny fans pmsl best not have to many tho mite fall asleep hahaha fuck it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well jobs mine if I want it 10.50 hr for watching cctv erm ye I'll have some of that. Will be no cunt there so no cunt can smell my funny fans pmsl best not have to many tho mite fall asleep hahaha fuck it


Congratulations you're now part of the problem


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

No I'm not its ppl houses that I'll be watching.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2017)

Creep


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

Pmsl look it's a job nowt else lol easy money that's all dude in fact it's my pal who put my cctv so it's all good man


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sound, so you had a good weekend then m8? Not my cuppa at all but whatever floats your boat, just cany handle the tripping lol. Feel an old night on the pills coming soon tho.
> 
> What do u recommend Oscar??


Yes man it was fkin gr8 sellin oz s at £330 is worth the vomit


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 1, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gram n a half of proper and a defqon family can gtf. Apparently for 3o year I thought my father never wanted to see me.tue out mum put an injunction on the fucker n never telt me. Swedes battered. Work gave me.a warning this after does smashing the gaff up.





Antgotaclue said:


> Cud only happen to me this ha iv getting work and been offered a piss easy job in a controll room watching cctv hmmmm. Have to ring the lad at t time get the ins and outs fuck sake don't no what to do


unless ya got ya SIA CCTV licence you cant do the job these days period, u got the spare £500-1000 for the licence?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> unless ya got ya SIA CCTV licence you cant do the job these days period, u got the spare £500-1000 for the licence?


Find out all details tomoz dude


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 1, 2017)

But thanks though as I didn't no that will be asking tomoz


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 2, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yes man it was fkin gr8 sellin oz s at £330 is worth the vomit


super dooper *homegrown* munk is fetching between £400 -£500 on the zip these ways....

the only vomit involved is the first time you hear the prices lol ..


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> super dooper *homegrown* munk is fetching between £400 -£500 on the zip these ways....
> 
> the only vomit involved is the first time you hear the prices lol ..


Thats fucking ridic!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2017)

DST said:


> Thats fucking ridic!!!


Too right it is.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 2, 2017)

Wudnt be paying that me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2017)

If u were getting that much for it let you'd be buying off all the lads to turn a tidy profit.i call bulshit


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2017)

It'd nice if it was that price near me


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> super dooper *homegrown* munk is fetching between £400 -£500 on the zip these ways....
> 
> the only vomit involved is the first time you hear the prices lol ..


Buying a tenners worth would be a joke. 0.3 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 2, 2017)

Lemonheads never grown anything super duper in his life ffs, hes probly the one paying 4-5 ton


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2017)

Our man is still at liberty, big prayers for Monday, unbelievable cunts in his woods, nasty


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Our man is still at liberty, big prayers for Monday, unbelievable cunts in his woods, nasty


Adjourned?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2017)

Just been smoking some of that jnenfrancis personal polm and man is it nice. It bubbles when a flame goes anywhere near it and it goes cakey and sticks to your fingers. I won't use a lighter again lol
You can roll it like squidgy.
It's by far the best hash I've had off the dn. Better even than medsforyou's Nepalese.
Not cheap though but you get what you pay for. 
I like squidgy black but the last bit I got was shite. Like play doh with little flavour the only thing going for it was that it didn't have that soapbar stink to it.


----------



## makka (Feb 3, 2017)

Just got 29g off an bubble hash run looks nice and gold to its a mix of gg4 lemon skunk and exo 
Hopefully it will knock mi socks off lol
Or else gonna be getting blues for a good nights kip
I miss temezepam can never fif the fuckers anywhere


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2017)

makka said:


> Just got 29g off an bubble hash run looks nice and gold to its a mix of gg4 lemon skunk and exo
> Hopefully it will knock mi socks off lol
> Or else gonna be getting blues for a good nights kip
> I miss temezepam can never fif the fuckers anywhere


My mate when we were teenagers used to pinch mogadon off his mum and those would knock you out. I don't know how they would compare to x a n a x (banned word?) though.
I'm a total lightweight with any benzo. I just fall asleep. I don't know how the fuck Don and Lax do it. I salute you lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> It'd nice if it was that price near me





oscaroscar said:


> Adjourned?


well they want to chuck his mrs in the clink too and presumably he needs to make arrangements for the kids, I'm on the gin


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 3, 2017)

I


zeddd said:


> well they want to chuck his mrs in the clink too and presumably he needs to make arrangements for the kids, I'm on the gin


Oh that's fucking bollocks is that. There's no need to split the family up like that at all its shocking


----------



## zeroE3 (Feb 3, 2017)

wow seems like you can be a weed boss if you had good strains in hand in UK... that church strain is really good... skywalker & og18 or private reserve get up to 35% thc


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2017)

zeddd said:


> well they want to chuck his mrs in the clink too and presumably he needs to make arrangements for the kids, I'm on the gin


Fuck me. What an awful bunch of cunts.


----------



## zeroE3 (Feb 3, 2017)

sophanox said:


> Yo guys, dont jump the gun on this for I have spent fecking ages searching - but does anyone know where I can find some 15-20 litre square plant pots? The largest I can find is 11 litres, no where seems to go bigger than that!
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help!


for a big pot use a small plastic garbage bin & drill holes on the bottom or a plastic storage bin if thats too big for you


----------



## zeroE3 (Feb 3, 2017)

mercer88 said:


> I havested sum weed n it smells like cabbage..... Wtf,
> 
> Can quik dryin cause that??


yeah weed smell a little different till its cured i had that smell before but after its cured it smells like grade A premo weed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2017)

I thought I quick dried mine but they still smell delicious


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2017)

The head on the cat lmao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2017)

Like the fkin twilight zone in here sometimes


----------



## scrambo (Feb 4, 2017)

yeah that personal polm is nice of jnenfracis deffo one of my favourites aswel, price aint too sad really tho whats it 38quid for 5g i think, carnt really go wrong with any of his hash they all nice, have had most of em.


----------



## scrambo (Feb 4, 2017)

makka said:


> Just got 29g off an bubble hash run looks nice and gold to its a mix of gg4 lemon skunk and exo
> Hopefully it will knock mi socks off lol
> Or else gonna be getting blues for a good nights kip
> I miss temezepam can never fif the fuckers anywhere


the 20mg jellys are about on the darknet mate, pricey tho usually 3-4quid a piece not worth that price imo, can get a 2mg roofie for a 5er


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2017)

Xans are gone pretty expensive but I may just get a few 1000 n try not to eat any n turn a buck


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Xans are gone pretty expensive but I may just get a few 1000 n try not to eat any n turn a buck


Lol we all know how that'll go lax...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2017)

If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 4, 2017)

Your definitely a trier lax I'll give u that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2017)

Dedication bruv


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dedication bruv


It's boxing day round your gaff pretty frequently will all the cold turkeys you have to do lol


----------



## makka (Feb 4, 2017)

scrambo said:


> the 20mg jellys are about on the darknet mate, pricey tho usually 3-4quid a piece not worth that price imo, can get a 2mg roofie for a 5er


You ok scrambo m8 hope all is well 
And i may have a little dabble of them lol
Most ive ever give is 2 quid a pop for the 20mg chalkys and a 5er for the eggs but thats days long gone never see them these days


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2017)

Are the eggs pricier because folk can use a Jeremy Beadle?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> It's boxing day round your gaff pretty frequently will all the cold turkeys you have to do lol


Makes my regular anxiety a walk in the park so I like to show myself what real anxiety is every once in a while


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Are the eggs pricier because folk can use a Jeremy Beadle?


Folks in Glasgow use to melt the eggs down and inject em. Problem was the jelly use to solidify in their blood stream...... clogg their arteries and then they'd have to get their legs sliced opened/chopped off to release the pressure. They were not designed to be injected lol.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2017)

Ffs D it's Sunday morning I'm bringing up my eggs on toast. That krokodil looks like a proper drug too, cooked up with petrol, addictive as fuk then you rot and die in 18 months after bits of you have fallen off, surprised it's not popular in Glasgow


----------



## scrambo (Feb 5, 2017)

makka said:


> You ok scrambo m8 hope all is well
> And i may have a little dabble of them lol
> Most ive ever give is 2 quid a pop for the 20mg chalkys and a 5er for the eggs but thats days long gone never see them these days


Howdy mate yeah im all good, been behaving meself not even smoked a joint in 6wks now let alone anything harder.

The eggs/jellys where banned in the uk yrs ago, a long old time ago for the reason D said too many people injecting em but they still about Europe n easy enough to get online theres even a uk vendor selling em must have imported a load.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Ffs D it's Sunday morning I'm bringing up my eggs on toast. That krokodil looks like a proper drug too, cooked up with petrol, addictive as fuk then you rot and die in 18 months after bits of you have fallen off, surprised it's not popular in Glasgow


Lmfao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2017)

Made some savage duck today with orange,honey n thyme sauce n fried kale n cabbage


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Made some savage duck today with orange,honey n thyme sauce n fried kale n cabbage


Mmmm sounds noice what did you have for sweet?

I


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2017)

2 snickers, large tub of Ben n Jerry's banana ice cream n peanut, kinder beuno n. Now donnels bbq crisps


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2017)

Just thinning out my glue and the node spacing takes the piss


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 5, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3894214 Just thinning out my glue and the node spacing takes the piss


Y they so long dude or is that how it is


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2017)

Jesus how long was she veggies for? Do u veg under mh or hps?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jesus how long was she veggies for? Do u veg under mh or hps?


I hacked it down to a stump so the growth its got on it now is from HPS.
The Exo that's in with it has got about the tightest nodes I've had with exo.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Y they so long dude or is that how it is


That's just how it grows. You flower a foot tall plant and it finishes at four and a half feet. My last one did anyway, this one isn't so bad but it's got a lot more branches


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2017)

I haven't been on for ages! What've I missed? I've been busy but nothing too exciting. My mate died, we knew she would though, only 43 years old.

Apart from that I've done a bit of running around. I don't usually but it's quick dough.

Below is a few boxes of AK and underneath Juicy Fruit. Going around the area with giant sized Xmas pressies!

  
I've never seen this before! Splits into 3. I haven't taken one but I do want to! Have you seen these? 
  

Over at another Mates house:- pretty banging Chang. Tried one, was high for hours and then it was like someone turned a light switch off and I came down. No racy feeling. Want one of those coke pills now!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2017)

I'll try not to leave my canoe on the M1 tonight


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I haven't been on for ages! What've I missed? I've been busy but nothing too exciting. My mate died, we knew she would though, only 43 years old.
> 
> Apart from that I've done a bit of running around. I don't usually but it's quick dough.
> 
> ...


I've had one of those coke bottles and you don't need to break it into three. A whole one will be not be overwhelming if you've got any kind of mdma tolerance


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'll try not to leave my canoe on the M1 tonight View attachment 3894748


Were those the ones u were waiting ages on?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 10, 2017)

Fucking hell it's back on how the fuck is every one


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm glad it back on I got a new light while the sites been down now running one of those 315 cmh


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 10, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I haven't been on for ages! What've I missed? I've been busy but nothing too exciting. My mate died, we knew she would though, only 43 years old.
> 
> Apart from that I've done a bit of running around. I don't usually but it's quick dough.
> 
> ...


Pics not loading


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2017)

Still bollox


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 10, 2017)

Big bollocks


----------



## makka (Feb 10, 2017)

Always gets me para when server down 
Does anyone know why?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Always gets me para when server down
> Does anyone know why?


DDOS attacks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Still bollox


Yup, have you got PM`s turnt off btw? wanted to chat with ya bout something that isnt suitable for the thread to view etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 10, 2017)

Hulk's on vacation mode n I'd only seen he was going this morning so I'll wait for him to come back but I'd enough funds in the bank to get me 1000.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Were those the ones u were waiting ages on?


Yeah that's them. I got a full refund and ordered from someone else. Same ish price. 
They're the same as the first batch strength wise


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 10, 2017)

What dosage were the 5 u munched? That's fucking hardmode man


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> What dosage were the 5 u munched? That's fucking hardmode man


Sold as 250+ but my tolerance was up because I did three a couple of days earlier lol 
And I stayed under the radar lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2017)

Any one heard from Bizz, I fear the worst, smartphone fukked him up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 10, 2017)

Did he keep messages? Shit dude poor lad


----------



## bobtokes (Feb 10, 2017)

mr west said:


> Its my birthday today ffs, just scoffed a box of craft beer from moon pig lol. I love middle age, tho id be shocked and impressed if i get to eighty eight lmao.


nice to see your still fighting the MS


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 10, 2017)

Atleast it's not PMS


----------



## bobtokes (Feb 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Atleast it's not PMS


Same symptoms sometimes


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Any one heard from Bizz, I fear the worst, smartphone fukked him up


Heard from somewhere else he got 7 or 14 mnths, the lad wasn't sure. Dirty rotten cunts


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Heard from somewhere else he got 7 or 14 mnths, the lad wasn't sure. Dirty rotten cunts


 7


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 10, 2017)

Ouch


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 10, 2017)

Think he was expecting it tho, still not nice, wish him well.


----------



## makka (Feb 10, 2017)

Cunts man it's a risky game 
Just lost half o of bubble hash to mold 
Forgot to unseal the jar 
Lesson learned man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 10, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> 7


sorry my mistake, it WAS 14 not 7


----------



## zeddd (Feb 10, 2017)

Ffs we are a man down, bet he's cold in that prison, nothing to smoke strangers farting n shit


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2017)

Hopefully they didn't lock up his Mrs. The UK is still one fucked up place. Thoughts definitely go out big time. He'd be better off not smoking with the random testing these days, he'll just end up having to serve the full 14 inside. Hopefully he'll be out by Xmas.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2017)

Let's just pray he stays off the broon. It's got many folks indoors.


----------



## lukio (Feb 10, 2017)

sup uk! Im so bored of uk420. im moving forum!! 

Sorry to hear about your friend. sad times

14 months huh...must of been a few plants? 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 10, 2017)

Fucking hell I no I dint no the lad but still not nice. Making me think is it worth it ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Ffs we are a man down, bet he's cold in that prison, nothing to smoke strangers farting n shit


Theres always sonething good to smoke in prison i hear... 

Hope they leave his family alone...

I remember a guy who got half inched after playing too much GTA crazy times....


----------



## limonene (Feb 11, 2017)

Judge said 7 but papers said 14


----------



## G.V (Feb 11, 2017)

7 or 14 months for even a single plant is a Joke. Should have made his sentence worth it and took a shot at the Majistrate. At least you got bragging rights once in.


----------



## G.V (Feb 11, 2017)

lukio said:


> sup uk! Im so bored of uk420. im moving forum!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend. sad times
> 
> ...



Its not that bad bud.. Got to feather out the worst of anything to see the good. Some good folks over there.

That said I think I'm gona have to have a bitch fit if another of my topics gets changed.. lol


----------



## lukio (Feb 11, 2017)

G.V said:


> Its not that bad bud.. Got to feather out the worst of anything to see the good. Some good folks over there.
> 
> That said I think I'm gona have to have a bitch fit if another of my topics gets changed.. lol


Yo GV! its a constant battle over there mate! im struggling to deal with the negativity. This place inspires me and all i get at uk420 is arthur and golden syrup dropping stupid un educated comments looking to catch me out - which they dont. There are some cool peeps there tho,like yourself, been tops! Plus the new site is great. Owd pisses me off too, he's a stuck moody wanker. The other mods are cool, like Twisted and Joolz. I just dont like the vibe there man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 11, 2017)

limonene said:


> Judge said 7 but papers said 14


"at least 7months..." in the article 
14 months is prob full sentence but on good behaviour he will be out in 7 etc


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Did he keep messages? Shit dude poor lad


I think they can pull up deleted msgs?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I think they can pull up deleted msgs?


Anything thats ever been saved to the phone can be pulled up these days, they could do up to 12 layer extractions over 10 years ago ( i,e, if you completely fill hard drive, then wipe it clean thats a layer etc, you can do that 20 times over and they will still be able to retrieve first ever shit saved to the phone years ago)

Half the time they dont even bother doing that though, just apply to the phone carrier an the carrier suplies em with EVERYTHING thats ever gone to or from your phone etc


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 11, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Anything thats ever been saved to the phone can be pulled up these days, they could do up to 12 layer extractions over 10 years ago ( i,e, if you completely fill hard drive, then wipe it clean thats a layer etc, you can do that 20 times over and they will still be able to retrieve first ever shit saved to the phone years ago)
> 
> Half the time they dont even bother doing that though, just apply to the phone carrier an the carrier suplies em with EVERYTHING thats ever gone to or from your phone etc


Allot of people use "bashers" which are really old phones, the older the better, with the belief that these are harder to retrieve info from as phones wernt logging the info they are now amongst other reasons.....

In your opinion is this actually worth bothering with or does it not matter when you said they can get everything you mean EVERYTHING?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Feb 11, 2017)

@Don Gin and Ton @DST  dude when i brought some cq48s i had freebies off jb x Engineers' Dream whats the jb thinking of popping them and just wanted to see if i could find any info on them ect 


dont worry found it lol Jake Blues _x_ Engineers Dream


----------



## G.V (Feb 11, 2017)

lukio said:


> Yo GV! its a constant battle over there mate! im struggling to deal with the negativity. This place inspires me and all i get at uk420 is arthur and golden syrup dropping stupid un educated comments looking to catch me out - which they dont. There are some cool peeps there tho,like yourself, been tops! Plus the new site is great. Owd pisses me off too, he's a stuck moody wanker. The other mods are cool, like Twisted and Joolz. I just dont like the vibe there man



I do feel ya mate. There is a regular round of negativity. People just get to personal I think, want to be seen as the greatest, but in the end its still a site like any other. Just got to remember to let it go over your head mate, some folks are just stuck in a ruck and vent through any means they have.

Sadly I couldn't find my old RUI account.. I think I have lost the email and everything, so just had to open this new one. The old one was years old. Sure I had a Blue Dream and #1 grow going on here at one point. 

ATB dude!


----------



## lukio (Feb 11, 2017)

G.V said:


> I do feel ya mate. There is a regular round of negativity. People just get to personal I think, want to be seen as the greatest, but in the end its still a site like any other. Just got to remember to let it go over your head mate, some folks are just stuck in a ruck and vent through any means they have.
> 
> Sadly I couldn't find my old RUI account.. I think I have lost the email and everything, so just had to open this new one. The old one was years old. Sure I had a Blue Dream and #1 grow going on here at one point.
> 
> ATB dude!


onwards and upwards man! I'll win em over. So led? made ya mind up?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2017)

Got the gg4 tamed to a reasonable height, bent her over tied her down she's a good 10 inches shorter than the younger plants I flipped


----------



## G.V (Feb 11, 2017)

lukio said:


> onwards and upwards man! I'll win em over. So led? made ya mind up?



No mate. I keep pondering over doing just two HUGE units to cover half the groom length ways. The thing that puts me off is the fact they will bespoke for my groom, but I suppose if worse ever happens at least all the cobs and drivers can still be reused etc.

You know the sort of things you see in US commercial grow rooms?.. The long lengthy things spanning 3 meters. Would save about 20% of the COBS I would need.

I would love to get a hold of the QB's, but every time I try they are out of stock. 

If you do get this UK based co in on the act do let me know. The current crop went into 12/12 yesterday so maybe 12 weeks max and I am going to have to start buying components either way.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 11, 2017)

Jaysus this place is falling apart


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 11, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jaysus this place is falling apart


How u been keepin man


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 11, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Allot of people use "bashers" which are really old phones, the older the better, with the belief that these are harder to retrieve info from as phones wernt logging the info they are now amongst other reasons.....
> 
> In your opinion is this actually worth bothering with or does it not matter when you said they can get everything you mean EVERYTHING?


Doesnt matter what phone you have, they just get the phone company to supply a copy of the records of everything thats ever been sent and received , they do it via the phone network records not the phone itself etc and its got even worse since the Snoopers Charter etc, only thing they want from the phone itself is the contacts list and any pictures taken by the camera etc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 11, 2017)

No complaints here(ice-cream fell down my Sleeve as I typed that)


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Got the gg4 tamed to a reasonable height, bent her over tied her down she's a good 10 inches shorter than the younger plants I flipped


Mines stayed a bit shorter this time too. I've bundled it all in a tomato cage like a tight bouquet lol I've thinned it out a bit but it's still rammed in there.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 11, 2017)

Delete that rambo I found his article in one search lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2017)

Weird seeing his boat, done biz for years never met him, 25 fkin plants 14 months 
Takes the piss hardly enough to keep him in smoke


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> 25 fkin plants 14 months


Was that 25 in flower?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Was that 25 in flower?


Who knows


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2017)

Aye pretty harsh the cunts, I'd say they wer all different stages known Bizz


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 12, 2017)

Ffs half of them wer probly clones


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like he'll be busy colouring Pepper Pig books whilst inside. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38931580 .
*Undercover Panorama report reveals prison chaos*
FFS, instead of trying to cut prison costs by reducing staff, maybe they should re-think their fucking sentencing policy. Incarceration for growing a plant, get tae fuk ya waste of space justice system.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2017)

Ugh I really need a tolerance break, I'm smoking pinner blunts n feeling mildly high...let's see how this works when me xanaxesssss land


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ugh I really need a tolerance break, I'm smoking pinner blunts n feeling mildly high...let's see how this works when me xanaxesssss land


Stop everything for two months and see how that goes. I personally only take a drug if it's a special occasion.


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I personally only take a drug if it's a special occasion.


Does that include days ending with 'y'?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Stop everything for two months and see how that goes. I personally only take a drug if it's a special occasion.


You're always popping yolks boy, get out of it.
I honestly can't remember when I've last stopped everything, what usually happens when I don't smoke is I drink.alot.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2017)

By special occasion I mean any day because I am "special" lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2017)

Well lucky for you we're a majority on this site


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2017)

Had some spare coins so I said I'd get a few jellies but fuck me like 4.50 a tab so I get 20 klonopinzzzz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2017)

New walking dead n the missus is out..blunt with keif n open fire.FOOKING BLISS


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2017)

DST said:


> Looks like he'll be busy colouring Pepper Pig books whilst inside.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38931580 .
> *Undercover Panorama report reveals prison chaos*
> FFS, instead of trying to cut prison costs by reducing staff, maybe they should re-think their fucking sentencing policy. Incarceration for growing a plant, get tae fuk ya waste of space justice system.


Cut costs by sacking themselves the cunts


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2017)

BBC looking at drugs in prison and inmates wasted, lol, and they pay jimmy savile millions to molest kids on top of the pops


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

Fucking sodexo. They are huge over in Belgium. I use to deal with them for staffs luncheon vouchers (which you have to provide to employees in Belgium). Disgusting.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 14, 2017)

Belgium is definitely a place I'd recommend to ppl


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Belgium is definitely a place I'd recommend to ppl


Not sure I'd really want to live there what with the Friend or Foe shit going on, the Belgiums don't even like each other let alone anyone else. And its a breading ground of extremism.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd only one experience with dick Belgians over there but man they got alot of those tanned lads over there alright but not the second place I lived


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 14, 2017)

That's fucked up news about that lad. I know im not really known too well by the regulars on here but it's my intention to contact his Mrs and maybe send her a few bob. Help pay the bills. Good for my karma. Better idea maybe, how about a forum donation. There's a few of you I'd trust to make sure it got to her. I'll get someone to do the BTC thing for me. How about you @zeddd ?
It would be good for all of us


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 14, 2017)

I was actually thinking about that n since they got unknown info I'd be iffy sending her money in the post,could do more harm than good


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 14, 2017)

Good point lax. Never thought of that


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

All that's needed is a PayPal address. Nothing illegal about sending someone a few sheckles as a gift. If someone can send the PayPal address of his Mrs to the info bb address I'll be happy to send the lass a few bob to help along.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah could u sort a donation icon for a week or something where it goes through u guys so that way only u see the PayPal...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure evrry1 will donate and if they don't we name n shame em lol


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah could u sort a donation icon for a week or something where it goes through u guys so that way only u see the PayPal...


If anyone can find out her paypal let me know.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 14, 2017)

DST said:


> If anyone can find out her paypal let me know.


Aye if anyone gets it sorted lemme know, I'm in...


----------



## Antgotaclue (Feb 14, 2017)

Ye Deffo I'll send a few quid to the lass no worries let me no if u lads sort it. As the lad who suggested it is no I'm not well known but we all in same boat here. Let me no plz


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2017)

I can pop round & sort his Mrs out for a few hrs if need be !?
If she don't look like Dianne Abbot that is !!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyway , I had to move house AGAIN ! , still managed to hang on to my Exo's Z & crambo , shout me if you need to !


----------



## scrambo (Feb 14, 2017)

quite a few no his address some1 could send a letter asking for a paypal address etc? nothing dodgy with a simple letter, although i dunno how much longer it will be, was in her name and tenancy was downgraded and almost lost the gaff first time round, most prob lose it now.

howdy baz, hows ya doing mate? how come you moved again?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2017)

The side of the gaff was falling down the mountain Scram ! Fucking right upheaval & no mistake .


----------



## scrambo (Feb 14, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> The side of the gaff was falling down the mountain Scram ! Fucking right upheaval & no mistake .


bloody el mate sounds abit dramatic the house falling down the mountain lol pure ballache i bet.

you all set up again now?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

Has everyone died ?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

I've had to go into therepy because of the site being down, what with that & Doris making my fans stop for 5 hrs ,I need it !!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

Nothing wrong with therapy but FYI cognitive behavioural therapy is a Croc of shit.
Xanax landed happy days already have about 800 quid waiting for my next big order. I'm using coin Base now,it's instant n cheaper.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

On the app u can get notifications when prices drop and a sweet graph is on the site,very pro looking..won't let me upload pics..fuckers,I'll show them
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=939117Screenshot20170222141554.png




http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=939117Screenshot20170222141554.png


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 24, 2017)

I've managed to come up with Bizzle's Mrs PayPal email if anyone wants it. I found her on Facebook. 
Think she could do with a few bob anyone that could afford it. 
Council have started eviction proceedings. PM me


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone else been lost without riu


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 24, 2017)

Email @theslipperbandit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

Gonna drop a levi tonight for science...fucking knew I couldn't hold back


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2017)

You not changed that avvi yet lax?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

Afternoon Z , hope everything's going well bro.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 24, 2017)

Fucking hell.

The incompetent cunts have fixed it.

I'd written it off. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You not changed that avvi yet lax?


Nah I wanted something that automatically puts u in a right depressing mood lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

Dudes my dymo printer is sweet from now on my company name will be pollyglobalhypermeganet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

Just dropped a levi on an impulse n I've deals to sort n all today


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

These are proper pills super clean euphoria


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah I wanted something that automatically puts u in a right depressing mood lol


Have a word it looks like the poster child for pizzagate


----------



## ovo (Feb 24, 2017)

TUNA NUT


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2017)

Fuck this ball of shites back up and running again.....wonder for how long


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

Afternoon MG hope alls good your end mate .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

Afternoon Yorkie, hope u & yours are all good mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon MG hope alls good your end mate .


Just back from a few days work in the south baz, think I've done something to me back from too much heavy lifting. Doin a fitout in an 8th floor office amd the stuff won't go in the lift ffs, handball up the stairs.....should've got a few poles in te help us lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2017)

You moving or moved again baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

You don't want that MG !! . Yes , the back of the house started to come away from the rest of it !!!! If u can imagine , I'm in a 5 story house on the side of a steep valley & the bathroom, kitchen, cella & a bedroom are at the back were they look over the valley, The bathroom got a huge crack in it one night , by morning the whole back end was cracked & u can see daylight threw the walls !!! Lol , landlord had other houses up the road so we had to pack up & go up the road. Luckily I only had month old plants so not too bad to move em. Still a royal pain in the rectum though.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2017)

Fuck me baz. At least yous got out m8 could been a lot worse, saving the plants is a bonus


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

I was hoping it would have collapsed & I was pulled out from under the rubble next day without legs , think of the compo !!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I was hoping it would have collapsed & I was pulled out from under the rubble next day without legs , think of the compo !!!!


Aye you coulda forked out on a snazzy wheelchair eh


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

You read my mind MG , not that I need one, I hardly go out , as long as I could crawl to the bog & grow room id be chipper mate


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck this ball of shites back up and running again.....wonder for how long


Til they bust every fukker on this site, ah says fuk em


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I was hoping it would have collapsed & I was pulled out from under the rubble next day without legs , think of the compo !!!!


Legs are overrated


----------



## zeddd (Feb 24, 2017)

Good news is alpha and beta pinene are phytoncides which stimulate natural killer cells in the blood boosting the immune system
Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 24, 2017)

Love the levi ate all 5 and I was still able to walk the dog


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Legs are overrated


Floating is the new walking Z


----------



## ovo (Feb 24, 2017)

Sitting is the new smoking.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone heard from don lately?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Floating is the new walking Z


Bob


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone heard from don lately?


Yeah but don't like u.got 2 exo..rhia first a saint he sends me generous portions and packaging . Exo that dude the journeys in ur a wally we all got out cjfs fro. How. I've 2 begging f at. But trips to do realise all the exo came from. Hi. On here d his sheaths clockwork and @lemon I get great deals so I try n give the money upfront bit wvwet1 was ù y funny thinking I Li e in a detergent couldn't n we sort one another no woeeiwa Cu we keep out work


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but don't like u.got 2 exo..rhia first a saint he sends me generous portions and packaging . Exo that dude the journeys in ur a wally we all got out cjfs fro. How. I've 2 begging f at. But trips to do realise all the exo came from. Hi. On here d his sheaths clockwork and @lemon I get great deals so I try n give the money upfront bit wvwet1 was ù y funny thinking I Li e in a detergent couldn't n we sort one another no woeeiwa Cu we keep out work


Wtf...lol, lay off them lax


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but don't like u.got 2 exo..rhia first a saint he sends me generous portions and packaging . Exo that dude the journeys in ur a wally we all got out cjfs fro. How. I've 2 begging f at. But trips to do realise all the exo came from. Hi. On here d his sheaths clockwork and @lemon I get great deals so I try n give the money upfront bit wvwet1 was ù y funny thinking I Li e in a detergent couldn't n we sort one another no woeeiwa Cu we keep out work


How cums the rest came out like shit but the first lines clear as day......fuka....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but don't like u.got 2 exo..rhia first a saint he sends me generous portions and packaging . Exo that dude the journeys in ur a wally we all got out cjfs fro. How. I've 2 begging f at. But trips to do realise all the exo came from. Hi. On here d his sheaths clockwork and @lemon I get great deals so I try n give the money upfront bit wvwet1 was ù y funny thinking I Li e in a detergent couldn't n we sort one another no woeeiwa Cu we keep out work


Lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

"I've 2 begging fat" lol


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone heard from don lately?


Aye.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> "I've 2 begging fat" lol


Lmao....hes lost it z!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

Poor lax, just say no to drugs


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm on some straight rye whisky, fkin lush literally


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

You on the ale tonight mg?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2017)

I need a drink after reading lax's last post.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2017)

Drink be fucked...an interpreter would be more appt .


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

Do you speak mdmabenzo?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2017)

^^^^ lolalot


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2017)

Well done Scotland by the way , even though I live in the valleys !, unlike the Murphys , I'm not Bitter


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You on the ale tonight mg?


Yeah having a few zeddd and blasting at this glue


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2017)

How you finding the glue MG ? ,Ive not had the plesure yet .


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2017)

It's Def good gear baz, and anyone that's smoked it seems to like it too


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2017)

Fuck me it's working. I thought it'd gone for good. 

I fear I may be somewhat to blame for Lax's post. 
I think the dodgy typing might be the result of writing in an unstable canoe.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2017)

That wasn't dodgy typing Oscar that's a whole different language I reckon


----------



## zeddd (Feb 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> That wasn't dodgy typing Oscar that's a whole different language I reckon


Different reality


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

Since I've been here I've not asked for one cut and always gifted without returning


oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me it's working. I thought it'd gone for good.
> 
> I fear I may be somewhat to blame for Lax's post.
> I think the dodgy typing might be the result of writing in an unstable canoe.


 I've less than a 100 bag of xanax left n I still ain't slept.
May of been off my head on pills n xanax but I get notifications when they go down so a little here a little there and one week layer..fucking Druggie.
Oh I've a new drop she owns a shop so I'm laughing n she's even friend with the postie where she is so with one person I got 2 drop.. Nice bit of mash fest











And I've a nice saving I n alphabay 0.81526418 BTC when the shares went right down oh not to mention with the 2 new drops is one is week n o e xanax n maybe some dmt..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah I was on that day.. U can set alarms.s for when they lower which is dead handy I've much the same will of pics


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

U know this long without sleep isn't good when ur typing to yourself


----------



## scrambo (Feb 25, 2017)

the benzo/mdma combo is deffo a nice1, you should try the 2 at once lax rather than tailing each other double drop with a 4mg xanax chaser or 40mg diazepam deffo a ''different'' buzz lol enjoy mate, lil bump of ket on that mix dont go amiss either lol or go all 3 then hit a fat pipe.......lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me it's working. I thought it'd gone for good.
> 
> I fear I may be somewhat to blame for Lax's post.
> I think the dodgy typing might be the result of writing in an unstable canoe.


Ur onto something..anything arrive today?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

scrambo said:


> the benzo/mdma combo is deffo a nice1, you should try the 2 at once lax rather than tailing each other double drop with a 4mg xanax chaser or 40mg diazepam deffo a ''different'' buzz lol enjoy mate, lil bump of ket on that mix dont go amiss either lol or go all 3 then hit a fat pipe.......lol


I dropped one then 3 with a load of xanax incase the gf came home early.. Fuck me ud love the levi super clean n euphoria


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

I've 700 packaged xanax to go n [email protected] is gone in the morning so I'll get that xanax to my new drop to test waters n once I see see takes it I'll start doing 5oz weekly if my connect can keep up but me being me invested in xanax when I'd all the weed and xanax. But with these drops I may be able to shift quite a bit but I'll stick with ol faithful he saved my ass n he's some of the dense buds I've seen


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

[/IMG] This is what I was on about when they crashed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

Fuck it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 25, 2017)

Still lads download coinbase u can trade money and btc with very low drops. Thanks to the helpful grPb great for if u wanna send money without post it would be super cool


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't act like u guys never took 5 pills n a Ton of xanax and walk let alone type
..I'd to close my eyes n squint to read shits


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me it's working. I thought it'd gone for good.
> 
> I fear I may be somewhat to blame for Lax's post.
> I think the dodgy typing might be the result of writing in an unstable canoe.


Well u only told me u took 5 so I was like fuck it he takes 5 I'm adding xanax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Go


theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but don't like u.got 2 exo..rhia first a saint he sends me generous portions and packaging . Exo that dude the journeys in ur a wally we all got out cjfs fro. How. I've 2 begging f at. But trips to do realise all the exo came from. Hi. On here d his sheaths clockwork and @lemon I get great deals so I try n give the money upfront bit wvwet1 was ù y funny thinking I Li e in a detergent couldn't n we sort one another no woeeiwa Cu we keep out work


Jesus that was some mad rant.net at a house party wed all be pulling the piss with lem


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Morning fistful of xanax and guess what,I can drink coffee I've to take my inderal (beta blocker) aswell but damn I missed it opened up a fresh pack my mom brings from brazil


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Man I hate being so close to that xanax it's like 1.2 or something just over a grand and I've 900 but I'm getting 500 tomorrow hopefully early enough not. To miss the cut off cuz that'll set back my weed funds which wouldn't pls me in the slightest


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2017)

You babbling on to ursel here lax lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2017)

He's a sales rep for "Smith Kline Beecham " !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You babbling on to ursel here lax lol


 It's better than that shot are u call an accent lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's better than that shot are u call an accent lol


I understood that ye bellend


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Hahahahaha legend


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2017)

How many have you taken and with what? I couldn't give a rats arse


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Xanax? I'm on my second 200 pack but I don't drink anymore


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Can't Log into alphabay with those cutting CAPCHA


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorted, told a mateb if he takes 200 I'll do it for 450 instead at 500 so that's me xanax for tomorrow gonna be ordered


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 27, 2017)

I had written this site off, shit it's back, @oscaroscar have you had the pink chuppa chup pills? Was wondering what strength they were? Being a pill Virgin one fucked me up ending up bringing it back up within 2 hours, yet other people have eaten loads of them.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 27, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I had written this site off, shit it's back, @oscaroscar have you had the pink chuppa chup pills? Was wondering what strength they were? Being a pill Virgin one fucked me up ending up bringing it back up within 2 hours, yet other people have eaten loads of them.


Ive got some of the orange/pink/red chupa chups in the cupboard and they are 160mg`s, get past ya "virgin" stage n you will be munching em like smarties lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I had written this site off, shit it's back, @oscaroscar have you had the pink chuppa chup pills? Was wondering what strength they were? Being a pill Virgin one fucked me up ending up bringing it back up within 2 hours, yet other people have eaten loads of them.


No I haven't had those. I've only been doing pills again for about nine months again. I didn't think there would ever be anything good again. I hadn't done any for about 16 years. The ones I'd vouch for at the moment are Red Levi's. They are fairly strong and very clean.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2017)

Any luck today dude? She's in England.ueah I was most impressed with the calming yet alert buzz with no gunning or anything.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Any luck today dude? She's in England.ueah I was most impressed with the calming yet alert buzz with no gunning or anything.[/QUOT
> No not yet but I'm not in so I'll probably get a card.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2017)

Sweet dude you'll have some nice flavour in there.




Right lads still no call for my buyer so any loose coins send em here 

1JaoUsFjEDNZ9nB4qgXCahzQv1Ge64yfwr


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2017)

Check ur email @oscaroscar attempted delivery so I've a screen shot mailed to u


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2017)

The red Defqon.1 pills are top bollocks and so are the new yellow and blue Ikeas.

Both made by the same team.

Austrian lab tests for both pills are in the 250+ range and I've even seen an Ikea test at 295.

I've got a few of each myself.
I've another oldschool warehouse do on Saturday (it's their 5th birthday party), SL2 live PA and Slipmatt main set.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2017)

I've had a couple of goes on the red defcons and liked them. 
It's funny you've mentioned the Ikeas today as I've just been offered some. 
My favourite out of my most recent ones are the red levis. No comedown or problems sleeping and a really clean high. They are around 220-250


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 27, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've had a couple of goes on the red defcons and liked them.
> It's funny you've mentioned the Ikeas today as I've just been offered some.
> My favourite out of my most recent ones are the red levis. No comedown or problems sleeping and a really clean high. They are around 220-250


Aye I've seen the Levis test at 230.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2017)

Big ol jar of bud for the cousinsb21st


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 27, 2017)

But I've not had nearly enough xanax to handle tennis hoppers


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Feb 27, 2017)

I've taken to posting pics coz I can't join in with all you pill heeds !!, I know fek all about em as I'm a good boy


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 27, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> No I haven't had those. I've only been doing pills again for about nine months again. I didn't think there would ever be anything good again. I hadn't done any for about 16 years. The ones I'd vouch for at the moment are Red Levi's. They are fairly strong and very clean.


I went n got 100 the other week been knocking them out at a 5er where I am people haven't seen pills for a good 20 year I'm finding the sniff heads are wantin them after a couple bags


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


>





The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3895883


Is there an Acid House room? Music from 88-89? That'd be something I'd enjoy.
I would like some old school break beat though. Zero B lock up and Some Justice by Urban Shakedown are a couple of corkers from that time.
I skated with Slipmat a few times. Decent guy if I recall


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I went n got 100 the other week been knocking them out at a 5er where I am people haven't seen pills for a good 20 year I'm finding the sniff heads are wantin them after a couple bags


What did you pay for the 100? 
Importing them Holland you get some great prices for some very hi quality tablets. 
I still haven't found anything stronger than those Blue Punishers I had in August. 
I've seen a couple of vendors with them but the design is very different but they're the same shape colour but the skull shape is all wrong. I might see if the German guy I got them off is still doing them. 
That what got me in the canoe and a ten hours binge with a load of Valium.


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 28, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> What did you pay for the 100?
> Importing them Holland you get some great prices for some very hi quality tablets.
> I still haven't found anything stronger than those Blue Punishers I had in August.
> I've seen a couple of vendors with them but the design is very different but they're the same shape colour but the skull shape is all wrong. I might see if the German guy I got them off is still doing them.
> That what got me in the canoe and a ten hours binge with a load of Valium.


I paid 250 I've made my money back n 300 on top so doubling up this next time to get 600 back


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 28, 2017)

Coins value dropped so quickly got 250 worth of coins


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 28, 2017)

Ffs I've 1.01BTC and the 2.5 pack is like 
1,243.51 + 34 postage 
(1.1122 BTC)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 28, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> ​Is there an Acid House room? Music from 88-89? That'd be something I'd enjoy.
> I would like some old school break beat though. Zero B lock up and Some Justice by Urban Shakedown are a couple of corkers from that time.
> I skated with Slipmat a few times. Decent guy if I recall


Yeah the Oldschool main room is stuff like that, maybe a little newer, early 90's.
It depends on who they have booked for the main slot, last time it was Altern-8 live PA and then Mark Archer on a 2hr set.
This time it's SL2/Slipmatt and they formed in 85 and just started getting big in 89.

The Breakbeat room is pretty good.
Pete Monsoon is a legend.
I used to buy white labels off him when he worked at Bradleys Records in Halifax back in the day.


There's loads of past sets you can listen to/download on the website here......

http://www.rejuvenation.me/sounds
(refresh the page to stop the promo music interfering)

Pete's Breakbeat set from last years 4th birthday is pretty damn good.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

West wales cat fishing


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

....& sturgeon


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Evening Slipps, how's them cobs going ??


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2017)

Fkin el what's the dinosaur fish u get any caviar out of her? What's it weigh


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> West wales cat fishing View attachment 3896806


Is that out of the sea or a river/lake?
Big fucker that


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Fkin el what's the dinosaur fish u get any caviar out of her? What's it weigh


It's a white sturgeon, 88lb7oz, never mind the fish it was 1 o'clock in the morning and it was -3 and up to the part of the body you really don't want touching the water , & no , it was put back , private lakes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow,night fishingk


bazoomer said:


> Evening Slipps, how's them cobs going ??


I'm still trimming some I've been buying so mvi smoke nut it's bring cleaned out tomorrow with first 2 exo.n 2 dbxl n I'm coining of popping a cheese surprise


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 1, 2017)

Yay my 20 clons landed n managed to raise 350e so off to the bank soon and get her ordered


----------



## Tone24 (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys quick question off the cuff but whats the best soil to use from seedling to harvest in the uk 
Thanks
Im using john innes #1 just now at seedling


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2017)

Inns is a good mix , no 3 to pot on , or go to grow shop & get canna pro + . Im using bat special atm,but had to add nutes early on


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2017)

Tone24 said:


> Guys quick question off the cuff but whats the best soil to use from seedling to harvest in the uk
> Thanks
> Im using john innes #1 just now at seedling


Biobizz allmix, bio biz nute s nice flavour hard to go wrong


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 1, 2017)

Buy canna specific soil not your cheapo garden centre stuff. They're full of peat moss and have higher ph. I also stay away from anything with slow release nutrients. It just caused me problems




@bazoomer Nice fish. What were you baiting with or lure?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2017)

Tone24 said:


> Guys quick question off the cuff but whats the best soil to use from seedling to harvest in the uk
> Thanks
> Im using john innes #1 just now at seedling


I've used every brand of canna soil in UK grow shops.

Plagron is the best quality by far.

But you can't use just soil with no added nutrition for cannabis from start to finish (shit yield, shit quality crop), it needs feeding.

'Plagron Light Mix' is for seedlings cuttings and 'Plagron All Mix' is a bit hotter for potting into and flowering out.

But even 'All Mix' doesn't have enough nutrition to last through to harvest, 4 weeks veg max (and that's at a push).



'Plagron Grow Mix' is the best all round.
It contains (among other things) white peat, Baltic peat, Irish white peat fragments, sphagnum, black peat, worm manure, organic fertilisers, and comes with or without perlite


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 1, 2017)

The worst quality is Canna Terra.

It's just coco fibres mixed with composted tree bark.

Has the water holding capacity of a culinder and needs to be treated as coco PH wise.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2017)

@Roobarb , bait mate, lots of bacon grill


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2017)

Om shanti is Indian for stoned, nice, learnt shit taking psychedelics


----------



## zeddd (Mar 1, 2017)

Just survived an inspection, forensic cleaning for 3 days, they take hd pics on an iPad and file them, scary thought if they blow any up for a nosey.
Can't face setting it back up tonight so it's single malt time and shite talk


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2017)

It's a major ball ache Z !!! Wish I had the coin to buy my own gaff !!!!


----------



## Tone24 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok appreciate your comments very much, thank you everyone


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 1, 2017)

Pills ordered sorting 100 for 250 so thongs are looking sweet.totally cleaning my grow room n bet 2 exo n 2 dbxl3 in there then hopefully get a jack n gg4 in time


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pills ordered sorting 100 for 250 so thongs are looking sweet.totally cleaning my grow room n bet 2 exo n 2 dbxl3 in there then hopefully get a jack n gg4 in time


What's the jack lax?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 1, 2017)

Some fucking fish u got there baz!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2017)

She's a bute mate , had this 48lb catfish same place, few month earlier


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 1, 2017)

I spend my free time on pornhub


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I spend my free time on pornhub


You'll go blind


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

My left arms ripped n I only watch pork in 4K so I can see their tears


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 2, 2017)

Evening men, I've popped a few beans to put in with the Exo , it's nice to have a try of sommat new, it's been an age since I tried anything apart from Exo .
Royal Queen Seeds Critical
Royal Queen Seeds Honey Cream Fast.
DNA Genetics Seeds Holy Grail Kush.
Cali Connection Seeds Chem 91.
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Strawberry Sour Haze.
Emerald Triangle Seeds Sour Lemon OG.
Emerald Triangle Seeds Cherry OG.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 2, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, I've popped a few beans to put in with the Exo , it's nice to have a try of sommat new, it's been an age since I tried anything apart from Exo .
> Royal Queen Seeds Critical
> Royal Queen Seeds Honey Cream Fast.
> DNA Genetics Seeds Holy Grail Kush.
> ...


You've popped a fair few there baz, hope you get a few good ones. The honey cream fast is that an auto? Sound like it...


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 2, 2017)

No mate , photo,fem


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

May clean the flower tent n repot 2 exo and 2dbxl3 so when the rest land I'll veg em a bit then throw em I'm flowering as the others finish


----------



## Father Ramirez (Mar 2, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> hows it going lads still all safe i hope i gone bk down to 4 plants in 1.2 now with a scrogg net in there looks better im just starting week 6 and its exo


How the F did I end up on a UK thread when all I wanted was to learn about cannabis bonsai? Well, it turns out it's not time wasted.

I confirmed something I knew that most yanks don't; simply because someone is English doesn't mean they won't succumb to the current trend of the dumbing of our global populace. And we're to blame, I admit! We Americans started this nonsense in the early 1980s with Valley Girl speak.
You see, Americans generally assume you Brits are intelligent and educated.
Whether you think yourself too busy to express yourselves in the time tested fashion of correct syntax, spelling, and the like, or just want to appear cool, ignoring basic grammar requires a bit more effort of the reader to unravel your code. Is that what you want? Are you really so pressed for time that you can't bother typing the 'a' and 'c' to complete the word 'back'? You're not under fire, are you? Is you life in danger?
Please don't try to mimic moron Americans who truly don't know better.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

Even Shakespeare used abbreviations.if a way of getting a message out faster works den let em do az e plzs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

Father Ramirez said:


> How the F did I end up on a UK thread when all I wanted was to learn about cannabis bonsai? Well, it turns out it's not time wasted.
> 
> I confirmed something I knew that most yanks don't; simply because someone is English doesn't mean they won't succumb to the current trend of the dumbing of our global populace. And we're to blame, I admit! We Americans started this nonsense in the early 1980s with Valley Girl speak.
> You see, Americans generally assume you Brits are intelligent and educated.
> ...


"is you life in danger", priceless.
Once U get off your high horse and notice time is money check out all these abbreviations.

http://www.shakespeareswords.com/Abbreviations


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

The general online community tend to abbreviate words in order to reply to a previous comment in time but oooooh no he got his message across without a problem bar you so cop the fuck on its a pot site not a grammar nazi camp


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

Gf has a tendency to buy those cheap festive themed plant with no drainage hole so I keep an eye on it used a little coffee and I'd spare endocorizel from dipping b4 reporting and lads it's really expensive but endocorizel is better for cannabis than mycrocorizol mind. That may be incorrect it wasn't on Google scholar, well anyways they get so big I support em with chop sticks n she goes mad cuz they turn into monsters so I'm going to buy a few pots today n one for that beast n see how big I can get her


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

Bestwarm up workout around and the squat version with dumbells has the legs shaking


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 2, 2017)

Took me easily a month to finish the pushup one especially with the holding.u feel the burn by the 3Rd hold it but the trick I find is to do pushup on my knuckles and not just involve the pecking,debts n arms but also ur lats n traps play a massive part n kep ur core Tight


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2017)

The best thing for core strength is skateboarding for twenty five years


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2017)

I'l stick to shaging for exercise if you don't mind


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2017)

Can I just say, ( after a pipe of Exo )
Thank you Exo. What a plant , it's never let me down, you can't go wrong with her, I've fucked up & abused her for many years & she never fails to delever .& Thank you ramjamSambo who started me off with her all those years ago


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2017)

Father Ramirez said:


> How the F did I end up on a UK thread when all I wanted was to learn about cannabis bonsai? Well, it turns out it's not time wasted.
> 
> I confirmed something I knew that most yanks don't; simply because someone is English doesn't mean they won't succumb to the current trend of the dumbing of our global populace. And we're to blame, I admit! We Americans started this nonsense in the early 1980s with Valley Girl speak.
> You see, Americans generally assume you Brits are intelligent and educated.
> ...


The 3rd word in your rant is abbreviated you moron. Not to mention terrible grammar throughout.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 3, 2017)

Father Ramirez said:


> How the F did I end up on a UK thread when all I wanted was to learn about cannabis bonsai? Well, it turns out it's not time wasted.
> 
> I confirmed something I knew that most yanks don't; simply because someone is English doesn't mean they won't succumb to the current trend of the dumbing of our global populace. And we're to blame, I admit! We Americans started this nonsense in the early 1980s with Valley Girl speak.
> You see, Americans generally assume you Brits are intelligent and educated.
> ...


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 3, 2017)

DST said:


> All that's needed is a PayPal address. Nothing illegal about sending someone a few sheckles as a gift. If someone can send the PayPal address of his Mrs to the info bb address I'll be happy to send the lass a few bob to help along.





theslipperbandit said:


> I'm pretty sure evrry1 will donate and if they don't we name n shame em lol





Mastergrow said:


> Aye if anyone gets it sorted lemme know, I'm in...





scrambo said:


> quite a few no his address some1 could send a letter asking for a paypal address etc? nothing dodgy with a simple letter, although i dunno how much longer it will be, was in her name and tenancy was downgraded and almost lost the gaff first time round, most prob lose it now.
> 
> howdy baz, hows ya doing mate? how come you moved again?





Antgotaclue said:


> Ye Deffo I'll send a few quid to the lass no worries let me no if u lads sort it. As the lad who suggested it is no I'm not well known but we all in same boat here. Let me no plz


@zeddd 

I have all her contact details for over a week now. Surprisingly, I only had one PM and that only seemed to question my integrity. That if this info didn't come from an old member then they wouldn't believe it. She wasn't hard to find on Facebook lads. I have have link to the local paper website which names her and shows his face. I can send screenshots of her FB which shows him & her & kids. I'm gonna help her out a bit and I don't even know the cunt
PM me if you want


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> @zeddd
> 
> I have all her contact details for over a week now. Surprisingly, I only had one PM and that only seemed to question my integrity. That if this info didn't come from an old member then they wouldn't believe it. She wasn't hard to find on Facebook lads. I have have link to the local paper website which names her and shows his face. I can send screenshots of her FB which shows him & her & kids. I'm gonna help her out a bit and I don't even know the cunt
> PM me if you want


I've sorted them privately, shit loads, keep me out of it roob I fly solo


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> @zeddd
> 
> I have all her contact details for over a week now. Surprisingly, I only had one PM and that only seemed to question my integrity. That if this info didn't come from an old member then they wouldn't believe it. She wasn't hard to find on Facebook lads. I have have link to the local paper website which names her and shows his face. I can send screenshots of her FB which shows him & her & kids. I'm gonna help her out a bit and I don't even know the cunt
> PM me if you want


I don't pm on this site. Might as well just post..... it's as private
Pls send me paypal address to bb info email.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 3, 2017)

Father Ramirez said:


> How the F did I end up on a UK thread when all I wanted was to learn about cannabis bonsai? Well, it turns out it's not time wasted.
> 
> I confirmed something I knew that most yanks don't; simply because someone is English doesn't mean they won't succumb to the current trend of the dumbing of our global populace. And we're to blame, I admit! We Americans started this nonsense in the early 1980s with Valley Girl speak.
> You see, Americans generally assume you Brits are intelligent and educated.
> ...


When you can pronounce the word 'Aluminium' without removing any letters or syllables.


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 3, 2017)

@DST 
Email


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> @zeddd
> 
> I have all her contact details for over a week now. Surprisingly, I only had one PM and that only seemed to question my integrity. That if this info didn't come from an old member then they wouldn't believe it. She wasn't hard to find on Facebook lads. I have have link to the local paper website which names her and shows his face. I can send screenshots of her FB which shows him & her & kids. I'm gonna help her out a bit and I don't even know the cunt
> PM me if you want


Spill who it is to rambo n he can fb her to b sure then I'll donate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2017)

Fucking well happy I been. Using so many btc lately when they dipped..went up 20e earlier today


----------



## scrambo (Mar 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Spill who it is to rambo n he can fb her to b sure then I'll donate


lol yeah i no bizz pretty wel, prob have her paypal n bank details already tbh.

bizz is a top bloke really easy going lad, and yeah we all make bad/stupid decisions ffs im the king of em but that was a fucking stupid/risky move to grow again in a location you been nicked at not a couple of years previous, and if you can remember how he got nicked the first time lmao wasnt like they where gonna forget it.

unless peeps gonna raise up enough for a deposit on a new gaff cause i highly doubt they wont evict from that house now was close the first time round then all seems abit pointless to me....

also i think that news report is wrong, if you read all the comments theres a quite a few posts from some1 who sounds like they where there at the time and close to bizz, reckons its wrong and the reporter was late n he actually got 12month to serve 7 and be out in 3


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

Interesting moment when biz pm d me and told me his solicitor had all our texts, put the kids n Mrs on a plane that night, good times growing plants


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

Btw roob how much are you gonna send now you've given the others a guilt trip?


----------



## ovo (Mar 3, 2017)

Murder for a jar of red rum.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2017)

Am growing gg4 at the moment. Nae skin off my nose to drop a half onion for the lass. I have donated to other far less worthy causes on this site.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lol yeah i no bizz pretty wel, prob have her paypal n bank details already tbh.
> 
> bizz is a top bloke really easy going lad, and yeah we all make bad/stupid decisions ffs im the king of em but that was a fucking stupid/risky move to grow again in a location you been nicked at not a couple of years previous, and if you can remember how he got nicked the first time lmao wasnt like they where gonna forget it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. And he'll be thinking exactly this every night he goes to sleep....I hope.

Edit. Well, at least until he's learned it. Don't wanna curse the poor cunt anymore than he is already...


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

All I can say is there is a lot more going on in this thread than what's posted, best not to assume anything if you're new


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 3, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Btw roob how much are you gonna send now you've given the others a guilt trip?


You the fuckin taxman or what? Already sent mate.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> You the fuckin taxman or what? Already sent mate.


You are a decent bloke mate no drama but shit is complicated


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 3, 2017)

We've all taken stupid risks at some point, I know I have. Things came very close to fucking up for me a few years ago. So this is just a good deed for someone less fortunate


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> We've all taken stupid risks at some point, I know I have. Things came very close to fucking up for me a few years ago. So this is just a good deed for someone less fortunate





Roobarb said:


> We've all taken stupid risks at some point, I know I have. Things came very close to fucking up for me a few years ago. So this is just a good deed for someone less fortunate


What happened man?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok, me first, seals popped on1/2 z Exo on an airbus 320, packed it, face ... never the same smile again


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 3, 2017)

met a dealer on the street, he slips me the weed, we're walking and talking no bother. Cops drove past an do a u-turn. He tells me these 2 cops know him well. Ended up in a bit of a foot chase and got away. If they'd gone to my house at the time I'd have been fucked too


----------



## ovo (Mar 3, 2017)

wet stew.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2017)

DST said:


> Absolutely. And he'll be thinking exactly this every night he goes to sleep....I hope.
> 
> Edit. Well, at least until he's learned it. Don't wanna curse the poor cunt anymore than he is already...


Dude the first time was a high speed chase he lead to his grow op......Bible will always be bizzle but he's a star


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude the first time was a high speed chase he lead to his grow op......Bible will always be bizzle but he's a star


My short term memory isn't that bad. I remember it well. 
I have figured out one thing with the 5.0. Only place they don't look when they bust your house is your bum. Get caught anywhere else and they are straight up there like a rat up a drain pipe......


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 4, 2017)

He was an old head from the area. A good lad years ago, didn't know he was into other shit aswell. But the point being, I let my guard down and did something stupid. Hopefully biz will learn his lesson this time but for the time being I'd like to think his Mrs & kids are ok. Can't imagine being banged up and knowing mine were struggling.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2017)

Bizzle on the phone to me when I went to a boutique hotel with the gf with a load of vals I was roaring down the phone.when I first thought him to use the dn he went a bit mad but he's really calmed down alot he's just like the rest of us, addicted to growing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyone got a spare sky remote..sky+


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

I let my guard slip when I woke up pissed and me and my mate decided to drive 5k worth of grow equipment at 5am across Europe with a box of clones and a 4 foot plant along with green and hash. Never thought I'd let a French customs man tell me to bend over while raping me of my grow equipment and fining me for the pleasure of having the van ripped apart (fair play they put it back together after 5 hours....the van anyway).

Here's a wee gg4 with multiple tops. Cloning when in flower takes a while but produces mad clones....


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2017)

O


DST said:


> My short term memory isn't that bad. I remember it well.
> I have figured out one thing with the 5.0. Only place they don't look when they bust your house is your bum. Get caught anywhere else and they are straight up there like a rat up a drain pipe......


Only ever strip searched once DST, was about 15/16, long time ago. There was no fingers involved they just told me to hold me bits and give me ass a wiggle lol. Cunts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2017)

Nvm got one for a xanax hahahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> O
> 
> 
> Only ever strip searched once DST, was about 15/16, long time ago. There was no fingers involved they just told me to hold me bits and give me ass a wiggle lol. Cunts


U sure those were cops!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2017)

from a slight distance, badge saw bud and I passin something lit, we weren't paying attn- hungover from partying all night, on way to get coffee. johnny po swoops around and blocks alley in front of us w vehicle, manuever style.. I qik place bowl in small of back behind belt, po thinks I'm-reaching and immediately has barrel pointed direct at me, "hands-up." he nvr did find that bowl.. placed in between seat of po vehicle. unfortunately, search 2 grms. probation for a year and bs counseling resulting record expungement. dog years. para ever since (more than before)


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> U sure those were cops!


They sure where m8, Ds, not uniformed.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

The thing is, I have never heard of any of my mates carrying gear around in their bums (unless they are inside), so why the constant hard on to get a bum search with these orrificer types......?!?!?! Fukkin 'verts.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 4, 2017)

They wouldn't want to look up my arse, if they could get past the piles it's not going to be pretty !


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 4, 2017)

worst I ever got was a "drop your kecks and squat"
from a customs man in Harwich coming from Holland


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2017)

No burpies then? lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude the first time was a high speed chase he lead to his grow op......Bible will always be bizzle but he's a star


I remember this well.....too much gta!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> They sure where m8, Ds, not uniformed.


Hahahaha and they didn't even have uniform.so let's get this "straight" you got searched by 2 apparent garda that made u shake ur arse in a dark ally


----------



## ovo (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hahahaha and they didn't even have uniform.so let's get this "straight" you got searched by 2 apparent garda that made u shake ur arse in a dark ally


Lol, I was in a gaff that got busted for coke and weed, guy got coke flushed down the bog but they found a loada weed, couple of folk got arrested I had fuckall on me so they gave me an escort home....no dark alleys and no garda up here. Was basically drop your bags and squat bit do a shake as well ffs. But they coulda been pervs also hey..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2017)

Well that's what I myself would be referred to house call n ur lucky no1 called ira about the drug. 



Alright so now we're at that u were at a drug orgy n 2 strange men (not in uniform) asked u to drop a squat and u think that's not in the slightest suspect


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 5, 2017)

Jealous lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

Need I go into why I wear crocs again lol
New Android update is wank I didn't take much notice till I got a pop up saying someone was snooping...fuckers left location on and all so whilst I was at it I put 18gb of tunes on the phone got a nice proxy,tunneling now n bridging with Amazon oh and to top it off I encrypted my whole device again n even have my sd encryption so they try n fuck it she should fry but it's mostly PGP and you need a a long pin for certain things like Mail and stuff n super easy n fast to wipe..I'm planning to. Restore to the dude who I bought it off ebay after I cleaned my trash


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

Fuckers using a hairdressers WiFi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

If I found her website I'd doubt shed have no real traffic so I shit on his face..fucking eejit


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2017)

Why would they be snooping?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Why would they be snooping?


I tracked further check ur email


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

Lads I cleaned all the windows cleans my grow ish and mixed my soil for a 6the time just adding cannazyme canna trace seaweed n rizotontic with a dash of Base for ph to


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2017)

Where's don, wtf happened ?


----------



## scrambo (Mar 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Where's don, wtf happened ?


dons alrite, hes just having abit of time away from the thread.

divorce n movie night for you then Z, fucking periods hay lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lads I cleaned all the windows cleans my grow ish and mixed my soil for a 6the time just adding cannazyme canna trace seaweed n rizotontic with a dash of Base for ph to


you back on the base lax? lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> dons alrite, hes just having abit of time away from the thread.
> 
> divorce n movie night for you then Z, fucking periods hay lol


End of world situation will right itself by morning, she's heaving as I type


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> dons alrite, hes just having abit of time away from the thread.
> 
> divorce n movie night for you then Z, fucking periods hay lol


Lmfao


----------



## scrambo (Mar 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lmfao


gotta be quicker with them deletes mate lol


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2017)

Is it rag week everywhere then ffs. And to top it off the bairns got chicken pox (bad dose), nae sleep for us for the last 3 nights so far. His brother hasn't been sick in his life, had the pox for like 3 days and it didn't even bother him. Wee yins had the flu or cold since he was born and covered head to toe in pox, poor wee dude.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Is it rag week everywhere then ffs. And to top it off the bairns got chicken pox (bad dose), nae sleep for us for the last 3 nights so far. His brother hasn't been sick in his life, had the pox for like 3 days and it didn't even bother him. Wee yins had the flu or cold since he was born and covered head to toe in pox, poor wee dude.


my 2 where fine with it aswel D, didnt seem to bother em much at all, but i ended up in hospital as a kid when i had it was proper rough or so me mum tells me.

fuck all the drugs n drink that sleep deprivation ( ''nae sleep for us for the last 3 nights so far'' ) will get to you quicker than owt lol


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2017)

fuckin right, drives you bonkers. best torture method ever. pisses on waterboarding!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Is it rag week everywhere then ffs. And to top it off the bairns got chicken pox (bad dose), nae sleep for us for the last 3 nights so far. His brother hasn't been sick in his life, had the pox for like 3 days and it didn't even bother him. Wee yins had the flu or cold since he was born and covered head to toe in pox, poor wee dude.


It looks really bad but it seems to strengthen the immune system afterwards


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2017)

its the itching that doing his nut in, along with the fact its in his mouth and he doesn't want to eat. Other than that he's his usual self. just a couple more days he'll be grand...and i can get some sleep


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 5, 2017)

DST said:


> Is it rag week everywhere then ffs. And to top it off the bairns got chicken pox (bad dose), nae sleep for us for the last 3 nights so far. His brother hasn't been sick in his life, had the pox for like 3 days and it didn't even bother him. Wee yins had the flu or cold since he was born and covered head to toe in pox, poor wee dude.


Well wishes for the kiddly!


----------



## Joe34 (Mar 5, 2017)

Guys, does anybody know if smart meters can be bypassed?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> you back on the base lax? lol


I'm always dropping it mateBOOM SCIENCE JOKE


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

Joe34 said:


> Guys, does anybody know if smart meters can be bypassed?


No they're AI SENT BY MJAK TO CONTROL MAN MANKIND


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

Alright lads, how much would it cost to redo this shed with insulation for sound,waterproofing n I see some mold.plan to pimp her out n the plugs sockets work but humidity is 2 high but with a dehumidifier 24/7 n well insulated n roof repaired I'd do alright


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 5, 2017)

Pls say u can see the pics. They use to have a washer b drier where the plugs were but mad humidity stopped that so leccy isn't a problem just doing it as cheap as possible and everything would be out the house.what exactly c I use I sell a contractor?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2017)

I've about 100 or so xanax to last me the next few days....I'm fucked


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2017)

Think I'll be setup n running tonight if not tomorrow


----------



## Joe34 (Mar 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> No they're AI SENT BY MJAK TO CONTROL MAN MANKIND


I thought I started behaving weirdly one the meter man left.


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 6, 2017)

Joe34 said:


> I thought I started behaving weirdly one the meter man left.


If they looking that closely at your meter then they're on to you already


----------



## Joe34 (Mar 6, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> If they looking that closely at your meter then they're on to you already


Nah it was a roll out in my area, apparently every house will be upgraded by x date...(forgot the year)
I shoulda refused the upgrade, apparently you can.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2017)

Drop one worked..score


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2017)

Now for hopefully next week's drop I'll use the same drop and after every 3 I'll move to the other


----------



## ovo (Mar 6, 2017)

Are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 6, 2017)

Not convinced me self


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2017)

Ant dude u need to build a relationship with ppl and they'll come to u....how much for 5 oz in 5 oz orders,do u even mylar Bro!


----------



## Joe34 (Mar 6, 2017)

@theslipperbandit I brought the whole lot of him for £25 quid an oz all the way


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 6, 2017)

Enjoy ur swag u puppet..25 an on lol 150 quid to 190 is what I'd spend anything under or over is pointless. It's 25 quid for a reason so it's either. Non Existent or I wouldn't even blast it for bho either way ur a mug coming on a pot site of all places ffs try Facebook. We can smell ur fishy fanny from here


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)

Ur profile pics perfect hurry Enfield carrying around a word of cash, u must be thugging far


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ant dude u need to build a relationship with ppl and they'll come to u....how much for 5 oz in 5 oz orders,do u even mylar Bro!


I've not got 5 Oz left. And who the chuff is this Joe one iv not sold to him don't even no the chuff


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 7, 2017)

erm


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2017)

Good to see tradition maintained, cunting off the noobs lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Good to see tradition maintained, cunting off the noobs lol


Oh thanks zed lol


----------



## ovo (Mar 7, 2017)

Maps, DNA and spam.


----------



## Joe34 (Mar 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Enjoy ur swag u puppet..25 an on lol 150 quid to 190 is what I'd spend anything under or over is pointless. It's 25 quid for a reason so it's either. Non Existent or I wouldn't even blast it for bho


You don't say muggins


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)

No, bit I did call you a puppet


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 7, 2017)

Sorry I ignored thet cunt Joe asking bullshit questions


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh he's a moron..u American based or what? N what's the going rate?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2017)

150/zone, mebbe less for all 6. right clue?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 7, 2017)

Going for 170 round here


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2017)

roundabouts where juat. i can't but mebbe s.one else. how bout a macro image of some nuggetry, what strain(s)?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)

I get 5 for 815 but charge 400 per oz 2 for 750


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2017)

Joe34 said:


> @theslipperbandit I brought the whole lot of him for £25 quid an oz all the way


This is clearly a funny joke, even funnier that someone took it as a boast, druglife


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Good to see tradition maintained, cunting off the noobs lol



Youve been maintaining it since my join date! Lool


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Youve been mainting it since my join date! Lool


Aww it's just the list you dazzled the thread with #milklife
I always hoped you'd stick around we need the banter back I'm posting in other sections cos this thread has gone to shit


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2017)

. revv up official thread council agin, subtle zeddy
morale boost may be in order. 

Has anyone seed head grower don, someone has found his brollie. Minister of Kilminster may hav exo flower canopy pics. rimmer dropping ball w gifs n memes. /TC update


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)

Bitcoin dropped 88 euro last night but I didn't see the Fucker till now so imma bank a few 100 so this doesn't happen again,I lost out on alot there


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2017)

When I head to town today I'm putting 500 in the bank n slowly save for a 5 K pack


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 8, 2017)

Tents sorted followed the guidelines and originally hung em over the tent cross bars and everything's a ton better have everything at 400w but when I'm not vegging em, I'll wait for me other cuts then pop em in the veg tent with a few beans getting polled but I've 4 I n the 4x4 so when they others are ready I may have take n add. Super pleased. Thank you xanax


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2017)

boxed 4x8 gear to sort, at 2 bills worth ago. now to abril
found it leaning again garage


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

Why has everyone started typing like retards? I honestly don't understand half of it....can we go back to normal abbreviations please?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Why has everyone started typing like retards? I honestly don't understand half of it....can we go back to normal abbreviations please?


I was thinking the same ya no man lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2017)

I blame the pills !!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I blame the pills !!!


Hahaha ye cud be dude


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2017)

D hows the glue liking the organics ?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> D hows the glue liking the organics ?


First run was shit... didn't help I had schildluis (scale lice I think in English). Seem to have it dialed in a bit more. Lovely smoke.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

Glue.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2017)

People are ripping my arm off for it but those internodes piss me off, got one bent over half mainline style seems to bush with more heads.
Got the Exo back, had to find new buyers hope they like it cos I can get 7k out of a 1.2 running gavita , rather than 4K off a 600, she hate the gavita in flower, Exo loves it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 8, 2017)

This is my last lot and it's a nice smoke shame u lot can't try it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 8, 2017)

DST said:


> Glue.
> View attachment 3901934 View attachment 3901935


They look well nice


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2017)

DST said:


> First run was shit... didn't help I had schildluis (scale lice I think in English). Seem to have it dialed in a bit more. Lovely smoke.


Aye, the last filth monger I went out with had that !!!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> People are ripping my arm off for it but those internodes piss me off, got one bent over half mainline style seems to bush with more heads.
> Got the Exo back, had to find new buyers hope they like it cos I can get 7k out of a 1.2 running gavita , rather than 4K off a 600, she hate the gavita in flower, Exo loves it


The one I've got in the vertical cab is ridiculous (in a 100litre odd tray). Was also a clone taken on 12/12 and it never stretched as I thought it might but has a load of mains. It's a no brainer in the vertical set up but I can imagine a lot of super cropping in a normal horizontal set up. It's on a par with the dog as far as stretch is concerned.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2017)

Evening men, any one got a spare combine harvester ?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, any one got a spare combine harvester ?


I have, I've also I've got a space shuttle in need of a good home


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2017)

DST said:


> The one I've got in the vertical cab is ridiculous (in a 100litre odd tray). Was also a clone taken on 12/12 and it never stretched as I thought it might but has a load of mains. It's a no brainer in the vertical set up but I can imagine a lot of super cropping in a normal horizontal set up. It's on a par with the dog as far as stretch is concerned.


So it's flower clones ftw btl


----------



## makka (Mar 8, 2017)

Now all you need is a space suit Baz and you can start cropping on the moon man!
Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, any one got a spare combine harvester ?


What's it for baz, the missus or the grow lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So it's flower clones ftw btl


If you've got the time inbetween might be worthwhile giving it a bash. 
Here's 3 glue clones. About 9 to 10 inches high for reference.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 8, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's it for baz, the missus or the grow lol.


Bstard, u beat me to it !,I was just about to say " for the Mrs muff " lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 8, 2017)

Well lads hope all is well .. aint been sayn much lately but been keepin an eye  ... had a few now tho but just hav to say best ever cme bak from barca


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

DST said:


> Why has everyone started typing like retards? I honestly don't understand half of it....can we go back to normal abbreviations please?


We've always typesedlike yards cuz we highb


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hope all is well .. aint been sayn much lately but been keepin an eye  ... had a few now tho but just hav to say best ever cme bak from barca


Just saw the score, ffs, must have been some ending!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

That's what she said


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

Found out my issue it's partly the benzos but in my defence I've a high tolerance.
my phone allows u too save words, both jibberish and real if it doesn't recognise so when u enter the word n press the + the cunts Added and also a++ to suggest it as a word..the audacity.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Found out my issue it's partly the benzos but in my defence I've a high tolerance.
> my phone allows u too save words, both jibberish and real if it doesn't recognise so when u enter the word n press the + the cunts Added and also a++ to suggest it as a word..the audacity.


Lol got a lot to answer for these bastard phones lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

Why the fuck is a touch screen button so small,we use our fucking thumbs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 9, 2017)

Really man lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2017)

No ones mentioned their beard lately, has the furry face fad fked off?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

Nash mines lush bit I do look Pakistan cuz she's black...got a new rab jacket...fucking love their gear


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2017)

still working on council fellas, mebbe later this week.


----------



## makka (Mar 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nash mines lush bit I do look Pakistan cuz she's black...got a new rab jacket...fucking love their gear


Don't tell me you wear skinny jeans to lax
Lol
Bit pricey for the design I think personally is the new jacket one of the bubble looking ones? 
I can't say shit I'm always in a black burglar bill Wooly hat and rain Mac summer or not


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2017)

Council really has gone to the dogs. Merlot hasn't been seen since September. Here's council draft. Accepting volunteers and nominations thru abril 1

Thread Council

Head Growers - Z, limonene, _unnamed _
Minister of Beans - dst / don
Minister of gifs and memes - R1b3n4
Minister of Potato - 
Ministers of Fashion - makka, lax, york
Minister of Vino - merlot
Minister of Kilmister - z, york
Ministers of Rambo - 1stblood, scrambo, oscaroscar
Ministers of Custodial Arts - abe, _unnamed_
Minister of sheep shagging - position STILL open
Ministers of ball hugging - _processing applications_
Minister of cunts and strategic planning - 

Honorary Spirit Coach - rolli
Honorary Luminaries - biz
@limonene you still around and ready to show these guys how to grow?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

makka said:


> Don't tell me you wear skinny jeans to lax
> Lol
> Bit pricey for the design I think personally is the new jacket one of the bubble looking ones?
> I can't say shit I'm always in a black burglar bill Wooly hat and rain Mac summer or not


Bomber jackets or any puffy jacket went out in the 90s I bought it cuz with gortex it very durable m hello waterproof but if u seat like me u want 3 vent it's 3 layer membrane so u don't sweat but the cols or raid Dorsnt go in..try onw in the shop it's savage n they apply extra layers for protection from backpack friction. And I did get her for 175£ after my coupon scourge


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

And I don't wear skinny I. Get boot cut or along those likes but I hate baggy shit. When I bur clothes it fits so. Only jeans n I've tang for clons n hoodies


----------



## makka (Mar 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bomber jackets or any puffy jacket went out in the 90s I bought it cuz with gortex it very durable m hello waterproof but if u seat like me u want 3 vent it's 3 layer membrane so u don't sweat but the cols or raid Dorsnt go in..try onw in the shop it's savage n they apply extra layers for protection from backpack friction. And I did get her for 175£ after my coupon scourge


Sounds slick man that goretex is the dogs bolloxks I had a nike goretex few year back 
I like the rabs that look like the Superdry ones with 3 zips look fitted


----------



## makka (Mar 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> And I don't wear skinny I. Get boot cut or along those likes but I hate baggy shit. When I bur clothes it fits so. Only jeans n I've tang for clons n hoodies


Lol I was pulling ya leg get it haha
literally straight fit regular me I just feel a twat in out else except trackis that must be the chav in me lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Council really has gone to the dogs. Merlot hasn't been seen since September. Here's council draft. Accepting volunteers and nominations thru abril 1
> 
> Thread Council
> Honorary Spirit Coach - rolli
> ...


What's this shit u got me down as you fucking yank twat


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Bstard, u beat me to it !,I was just about to say " for the Mrs muff " lol


I always know what ur dirty little minds thinking baz lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2017)

makka said:


> Sounds slick man that goretex is the dogs bolloxks I had a nike goretex few year back
> I like the rabs that look like the Superdry ones with 3 zips look fitted


Superdry have some nice jackets lately, got a few from ther mountain and polar sport ranges.......and there's fuckall slick about lax lol!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's this shit u got me down as you fucking yank twat


So 'head grower' then? apologies- adjacent to biz was insensitive of me. edit


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 9, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> So 'head grower' then? apologies- adjacent to biz was insensitive of me. edit


You taking this piss? Can't be headgrower with no grow now abe.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 9, 2017)

Just thinking how many plants should I be able to get in a 120/120/200 tent cuz I'm struggling with two lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Just thinking how many plants should I be able to get in a 120/120/200 tent cuz I'm struggling with two lol


I got 18, 11lt pots in a 240x120x200, 3x 600's, =58 oz


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I got 18, 11lt pots in a 240x120x200, 3x 600's, =58 oz


How big was the plants dude all iv done to these two is topped it a shit loads of times


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 9, 2017)

^^^^ can't say.......its 22.15 !!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I got 18, 11lt pots in a 240x120x200, 3x 600's, =58 oz


Mental ffs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2017)

lol I read that as 58 from a 1.2, still good bro


----------



## zeddd (Mar 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^ can't say.......its 22.15 !!!!


Half shy of one cubit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

makka said:


> Sounds slick man that goretex is the dogs bolloxks I had a nike goretex few year back
> I like the rabs that look like the Superdry ones with 3 zips look fitted


They send u back a bit but u don't sweat n keep the jumper with it 


Mastergrow said:


> Superdry have some nice jackets lately, got a few from ther mountain and polar sport ranges.......and there's fuckall slick about lax lol!


I'd put money down I'm the best looking here


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 9, 2017)

Fucking pay netter come in I want. Some damn coins at these prices


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'd put money down I'm the best looking here


I'd put money down you are probably in need of an eye test


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow, DST must be having baby issues today.



Anyone have any info on that Jacks cut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

U ever order something on alibaba or some cheap site n forget about it well last week I've been looking for compact yoyos with metal components and a much thicker cord n boom post man delivers 8 sets so 16 yoyos and I bet I blagged him.alot only say they sell in bulk but just say you've bought faulty merchandise on here n the return postage outweigh the value n blah blah I'll happily sample 2 and if it's of quality ilk sell in my store..great yoyos think 99c for pack of 2 or something ridiculously cheap


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> I'd put money down you are probably in need of an eye test


Don't u go liking his post u Nike air dick.
As for bad, that was a marvelous fish you hunted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

https://m.alibaba.com/product/60248775864/Heavy-duty-retractable-hanger-lights-adjustable.html?spm=a2706.7843667.1998817009.7.KZbD13 

Those are the ones but don't expect em fast


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

The 13/12 2016 I ordered em hahaha


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wow, DST must be having baby issues today.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any info on that Jacks cut


My issue today is CAOs which in English are colletive employment agreements and the fact the Government want 10grand at least from me.
And what you saying about my 2 handsome lads who I would lay money on are bigger fanny magnets than you'll ever be haha.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> U ever order something on alibaba or some cheap site n forget about it well last week I've been looking for compact yoyos with metal components and a much thicker cord n boom post man delivers 8 sets so 16 yoyos and I bet I blagged him.alot only say they sell in bulk but just say you've bought faulty merchandise on here n the return postage outweigh the value n blah blah I'll happily sample 2 and if it's of quality ilk sell in my store..great yoyos think 99c for pack of 2 or something ridiculously cheap


I ordered some 8 inch cool tubes through a company on Alibaba. Worked out well. Was going to start import8ng them until we started investigating the UK customs side and all the hoops you need to jump through and all the info they want.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Best looking yo yo player on the thread lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

You play hopscotch slipper?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Hopscotch is ight I suppose...but no pink,that's for girls


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> My issue today is CAOs which in English are colletive employment agreements and the fact the Government want 10grand at least from me.
> And what you saying about my 2 handsome lads who I would lay money on are bigger fanny magnets than you'll ever be haha.


Yeah especially in that little bike yolk u got for cycling it's like a tent style thing,,looked dope.


Wow man 10g..is this so u can continue to grow?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 10, 2017)

Morning, had to close down yet again (inspection) so bought myself some blurple veg lights to cheer myself up lol, now just waiting for pub to open for a pre-school run pint


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Don't they have small business grants? I'd go see a solicitor mate that. Sounds like they're trying to muscle u outbound bring ur kids n. Make one wear a back brack


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You play hopscotch slipper?


Does it hurt when ur so old that your balls flap against your ankles as you walk or do u store em in long legged silk socks,only the best for zeddd


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah especially in that little bike yolk u got for cycling it's like a tent style thing,,looked dope.
> 
> 
> Wow man 10g..is this so u can continue to grow?


Nah. Its for the IT/Tech company that I have. We run small projects for large corps who like to shaft us big time and then the government come in for the second pounding. Kind of like being down in the basement on Pulp Fiction.

And Fuk knows what you'll need to do to be able to provide weed to coffeeshops if/when they vote for legalisation (already gone through the 2nd Chambers needs approved by the 1st.) I am quietly not confident that it's going t9 be positive for anyone.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Does it hurt when ur so old that your balls flap against your ankles as you walk or do u store em in long legged silk socks,only the best for zeddd


At least I will make it to old age


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Nah. Its for the IT/Tech company that I have. We run small projects for large corps who like to shaft us big time and then the government come in for the second pounding. Kind of like being down in the basement on Pulp Fiction.
> 
> And Fuk knows what you'll need to do to be able to provide weed to coffeeshops if/when they vote for legalisation (already gone through the 2nd Chambers needs approved by the 1st.) I am quietly not confident that it's going t9 be positive for anyone.


It will be corporate takeover, bye bye artisans


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> At least I will make it to old age


Your already there aren't you?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

I can still kick a 6 foot man in the face, can you?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I can still kick a 6 foot man in the face, can you?


Yeah when they're laying down


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Nah. Its for the IT/Tech company that I have. We run small projects for large corps who like to shaft us big time and then the government come in for the second pounding. Kind of like being down in the basement on Pulp Fiction.
> 
> And Fuk knows what you'll need to do to be able to provide weed to coffeeshops if/when they vote for legalisation (already gone through the 2nd Chambers needs approved by the 1st.) I am quietly not confident that it's going t9 be positive for anyone.


That's my favourite scene in that movie. I also enjoy the greenhouse scene in scum too lol gets me rigid lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wow, DST must be having baby issues today.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any info on that Jacks cut


It's an old skunk that's been grown around Barnsley for years and years. Similar to Exo but doesn't stretch quite as much. I've done it a few times. I never kept a cut because I can get it fairly easily when I want it


----------



## makka (Mar 10, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> That's my favourite scene in that movie. I also enjoy the greenhouse scene in scum too lol gets me rigid lol.


Top film that scum don't make them the same no more another good and one I like is a clockwork Orange


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I can still kick a 6 foot man in the face, can you?


But does your hip hold


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Scum was fucking mental


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

Wheres ya fucking tool? lol, best line in the film. Willies being chopped off, not so nice.......eeesh.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Lol re hips, you have dancing legs in the end of them slippers any chance you can show us your lil dance again we'll gi ya another oz


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Legalisation would be fkin awful for trade, you'd need start up capital to get in the game or just grow for some rich cunts, how do you see it D?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol re hips, you have dancing legs in the end of them slippers any chance you can show us your lil dance again we'll gi ya another oz


Don't encourage him Z for fuck sake , I'm still getting postcards off him regarding that oz I still ow him , I still think I was short changed !, I was expecting an hr or 2 of unmissable foot wizardry , !!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Don't encourage him Z for fuck sake , I'm still getting postcards off him regarding that oz I still ow him , I still think I was short changed !, I was expecting an hr or 2 of unmissable foot wizardry , !!!!


It wasn't worth a fkin gram bro


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

Can't see him up the west end anytime soon lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Wheres ya fucking tool? lol, best line in the film. Willies being chopped off, not so nice.......eeesh.


what you been watching?

''Willies being chopped off, not so nice'' aint no nob-chopping in scum lol


----------



## ovo (Mar 10, 2017)

Go dog.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> what you been watching?
> 
> ''Willies being chopped off, not so nice'' aint no nob-chopping in scum lol


Pulp function he gets his knob chopped off does he?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Think I'm goina get a blast on the pills tomoro for the crack, m8s a few skulls off the dn, dunno the colour yet but folk like em


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Pulp function he gets his knob chopped off does he?


dunno mate, deffo not in scum tho.

aint seen pulp fiction for bloody yrs now, didnt you get a batch of skulls yrs n yrs ago some of the first supposedly 300mg pills but the 220mg partyflocks where better lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Pulp function he gets his knob chopped off does he?


Nah that's cartel shit real mutilation any one for chechclear?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Aye we had skulls before too, haven't had any pills in ages tho but my m8s been torturing me to get on the with him so tomoro sounds good. 
I find them all very different, doesn't matter so much about the strength some not so strong ones wer better than the 300s


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Nah that's cartel shit real mutilation any one for chechclear?


Think in Pulp fiction he maybe gets shot in the balls? Ah fuck I dunno lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye we had skulls before too, haven't had any pills in ages tho but my m8s been torturing me to get on the with him so tomoro sounds good.
> I find them all very different, doesn't matter so much about the strength some not so strong ones wer better than the 300s


yeah i think you sent me one over to try fucking yrs back now mate, a skull and a partyflock the 220mg was better lol

i aint done any for ages prob a couple of yrs now, but all these copys of the originals dont seem as good, i member the 1st defcons, androids, dominos etc they just seemed so much stronger then the copys later on.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah i think you sent me one over to try fucking yrs back now mate, a skull and a partyflock the 220mg was better lol
> 
> i aint done any for ages prob a couple of yrs now, but all these copys of the originals dont seem as good, i member the 1st defcons, androids, dominos etc they just seemed so much stronger then the copys later on.


Aye ur spot on m8, only ones I didn't enjoy was them purple batteries, only ones I puked on, after puking they just wiped me out for 4 hours odd and I mine nothing lol. The first white dominoes wer good


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

You still at the exo scrambo?


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye ur spot on m8, only ones I didn't enjoy was them purple batteries, only ones I puked on, after puking they just wiped me out for 4 hours odd and I mine nothing lol. The first white dominoes wer good


them purple batterys the 1st batch where fucking evil! i spewed bad on a binge of them aswel was on a double drop tho lol

no mg, didnt end up doing that grow, fucked up again with the bingeing just before xmas n the ex was going mental so i said no to me mate and a nice safe location.... aint touched any drugs not even a puff on a joint since 23 dec 2016 not that im counting lolol

just got another location last week of me own, seriously thinking bout starting up again tho mate.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Baz I'm just getting that gg ready for ya, veggin it up a bit, that Exo I've taken 50 clones off already and gonna flip the mother, this amnesia core cut looks shit but we will see gonna flip one, the geezer who donated it gave unrooted cuts sent 2 nd class, well fuk you I rooted them


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

unrooted 2nd class post lol fucking el thats pushing it abit, fair play on getting em rooted Z.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> unrooted 2nd class post lol fucking el thats pushing it abit, fair play on getting em rooted Z.


Apparently the geeza hates me for some drunken shit I said, fkin snowflake,he didn't wanna donate em to our mate in case I got one, lol, our mate sent em on SD with an apology, passive aggressive shit from the donor shall I name and shame?


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

name n shame with a quick delete lol

fucking el i dread to think of how many on here hate me lmao some of my drunken-drugged up antics lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

@ Z thanks mate, look forward to having a go with that .


----------



## makka (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> name n shame with a quick delete lol
> 
> fucking el i dread to think of how many on here hate me lmao some of my drunken-drugged up antics lolol


Good times


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

For the sake of peace I will wait til he comes in here, nothing is missed, I see the motives behind the actions


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Good times


time just gos so fast mate, i joined 2009 same year the thread started and i had been lurking for a while beforehand lol

where the feck has 8yrs gone......

hows you doing anyways? still on that lemon skunk, the exo n the gg4?


----------



## makka (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah it fly by m8 to quick if I ask me 
And aye still on them 3 stuck in my ways man 
Really liking that glue though and thinking of dropping the lemons tbh for more glue lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Yeah it fly by m8 to quick if I ask me
> And aye still on them 3 stuck in my ways man
> Really liking that glue though and thinking of dropping the lemons tbh for more glue lol


deffo gos too quick mate, i member as a kid time going so slow..... nowdays its slow that shit down just another year closer to death lol

you no me trouble with having the glue sent to me lol have deffo tried lol got another fucking royal mail compo thing on at the mo, a oz went missing few months ago but thankfully the person who sent it done the is it worth 500+ shit so fingers crossed lol hear alot about the stretch on the gg4 tho dont sound like a nice easy lazy grow?

no denying the quality of the smoke or bag appeal tho.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> For the sake of peace I will wait til he comes in here, nothing is missed, I see the motives behind the actions


Supposed to be a good plant that I hear...I know where it came from and he does a lotta talking about it, hope it's as good as he says


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

I never got to flower the gg, still have a pic of it a few days before it got took lol, had shit goin good I thot


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Supposed to be a good plant that I hear...I know where it came from and he does a lotta talking about it, hope it's as good as he says


It's a slow vegging sativa, ffs yawn


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> deffo gos too quick mate, i member as a kid time going so slow..... nowdays its slow that shit down just another year closer to death lol
> 
> you no me trouble with having the glue sent to me lol have deffo tried lol got another fucking royal mail compo thing on at the mo, a oz went missing few months ago but thankfully the person who sent it done the is it worth 500+ shit so fingers crossed lol hear alot about the stretch on the gg4 tho dont sound like a nice easy lazy grow?
> 
> no denying the quality of the smoke or bag appeal tho.


I hate the cunt node wise


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's a slow vegging sativa, ffs yawn


I've seen pics of it on another thread, looks good. Worth a go..


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Has anyone one here still the psychosis? Think there was someone said they had it a while ago..


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Best ever grow was that mental p45 that didn't reveg, Don and D beans


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

amnesia is deffo a easy seller, very poplar in the south.

no mg dont no anyone who has the pyscho still? ill find it again tho mate for 11coins lmao


----------



## makka (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> deffo gos too quick mate, i member as a kid time going so slow..... nowdays its slow that shit down just another year closer to death lol
> 
> you no me trouble with having the glue sent to me lol have deffo tried lol got another fucking royal mail compo thing on at the mo, a oz went missing few months ago but thankfully the person who sent it done the is it worth 500+ shit so fingers crossed lol hear alot about the stretch on the gg4 tho dont sound like a nice easy lazy grow?
> 
> no denying the quality of the smoke or bag appeal tho.


same Christmas took ages to come round lol An people wonder why don't like B days 
Shit u had some bad ass luck with glue man I will drop you an email in a few week if u want 
Yeah she got some legs but with some Lst and bending sideways lol I've got it within a couple inch of the exo in coco


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

makka said:


> same Christmas took ages to come round lol An people wonder why don't like B days
> Shit u had some bad ass luck with glue man I will drop you an email in a few week if u want
> Yeah she got some legs but with some Lst and bending sideways lol I've got it within a couple inch of the exo in coco


just another year closer to death is a fucking birthday lol

yeah would apreciate that makka, let me no pls mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> amnesia is deffo a easy seller, very poplar in the south.
> 
> no mg dont no anyone who has the pyscho still? ill find it again tho mate for 11coins lmao


Just 11? You've been ripping me off since I joined ffs come on now lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Think I'm goina get a blast on the pills tomoro for the crack, m8s a few skulls off the dn, dunno the colour yet but folk like em


I've had the red skulls with a star on the forehead and a funny symbol on the back. 
I reckon they're around the 180-200mg range. Nice and smooth buzz. Didn't seem to have a rough come up if I remember right. It was a while ago though


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Just 11? You've been ripping me off since I joined ffs come on now lmao


lmao fuck off your worst than the scottish yous lot, 11coins was a nifty back then and i thinks some1 who isnt you lol earnt alot more of them co's than a nifty.....


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Apparently the geeza hates me for some drunken shit I said, fkin snowflake,he didn't wanna donate em to our mate in case I got one, lol, our mate sent em on SD with an apology, passive aggressive shit from the donor shall I name and shame?


Not me I hope?!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Just munching on a dirty kebab and a few chickens wings scrambo lol. Tasty


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

mate what ya doing with that dog meat..... arrrrghhhh dirty donna kebab, ill have the chicken wings tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Mixed kebab so only half dog meat lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> mate what ya doing with that dog meat..... arrrrghhhh dirty donna kebab, ill have the chicken wings tho lol


Just reading there is an industry accepteted standard for the amount of rat and human DNA allowed in fast food meat


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> Not me I hope?!


lmao

shorely you would remember hating a drunken post enough to send unrooted clones 2nd class??? if it was you n all that lolol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Lmfao


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lmao
> 
> shorely you would remember hating a drunken post enough to send unrooted clones 2nd class??? if it was you n all that lolol


Lol nah I've never sent clones 2nd class but I gave it toa mutual pal. And I'm always banging on about that cut, that's why I asked! It shouldn't veg slow and it'll give u a GPW easily with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

You never sent clones man, u sent twigs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Slow as fuk veg compared to Exo n gg4


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You never sent clones man, u sent twigs


So you were talking about me? What makes you think I hate you? What makes you think I care what you grow lol?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 10, 2017)

u root'd e, anyway, nae

Aight, errythings gettin abbreviated to the point of incomprehension 

Also, Mo' beans' is now just "pips". 
Head Grower *limo IS back. third h.g. remains, unnamed.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Lol threads back up and running


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

lmfao 

you obvs care enough to post about it lolol too funny.

comon what did he say then you or ya ''mutual friend'' must remember?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol threads back up and running


Apart from abe lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> So you were talking about me? What makes you think I hate you? What makes you think I care what you grow!


Saved


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Apart from abe lol


I never see him he's on ignore


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Apart from abe lol


whats abe ever done or did i miss that one on a break? 

aint half as annoying as many a yank, or is it cause your not in the council? lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lmao fuck off your worst than the scottish yous lot, 11coins was a nifty back then and i thinks some1 who isnt you lol earnt alot more of them co's than a nifty.....


Worst tippers on my fucking milk round where the English lol....and you couldn't skin them of money either. Always knew to the exact penny how much they were due you. Worse thing about delivering milk in a middle class suburb of Edinburgh....commuterville for all the w (b)anders

MSGA lmfao.

Just had a tasty rib eye steak with half a lobster. Starters of potato ravioli filled with oxtail and a mango curry sauce and jus reduction (love a bit of jus haha)...and some pointless chutney on the side. Fuk yeh.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> whats abe ever done or did i miss that one on a break?
> 
> aint half as annoying as many a yank, or is it cause your not in the council? lmao


Don't even know m8 lol, I know he ain't that bad, still a yank tho. And I haven't decided on my position in thread council yet lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> whats abe ever done or did i miss that one on a break?
> 
> aint half as annoying as many a yank, or is it cause your not in the council? lmao


He is a snidey


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> whats abe ever done or did i miss that one on a break?
> 
> aint half as annoying as many a yank, or is it cause your not in the council? lmao


Most people on riu are just attacking each other constantly atm lol. The level of disgust people have for each other on here is scary.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Worst tippers on my fucking milk round where the English lol....and you couldn't skin them of money either. Always knew to the exact penny how much they were due you. Worse thing about delivering milk in a middle class suburb of Edinburgh....commuterville for all the w (b)anders
> 
> MSGA lmfao.
> 
> Just had a tasty rib eye steak with half a lobster. Starters of potato ravioli filled with oxtail and a mango curry sauce and jus reduction (love a bit of jus haha)...and some pointless chutney on the side. Fuk yeh.


dont tease us like that D wheres the pics to droll over lol sounds like a nice ol munch tho mate.

worst tips yeah cause your fucking scottish mate we no you all hate us so whys we gonna fucking tip ya lolol


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't even know m8 lol, I know he ain't that bad, still a yank tho. And I haven't decided on my position in thread council yet lol


Abe seems to get a fair amount of abuse from both sides of the water.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Abe seems to get a fair amount of abuse from both sides of the water.


Ah it's only banter, and he's the only one to stick around but he does waffle on abit lol


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> dont tease us like that D wheres the pics to droll over lol sounds like a nice ol munch tho mate.
> 
> worst tips yeah cause your fucking scottish mate we no you all hate us so whys we gonna fucking tip ya lolol


You'd think they'd tip me not to put piss in their gold tops the stupid cunts lol.

It was top munch lad. Took @Don Gin and Ton and @mr west there. They proper hang their meat and cure it lovely. After this week I needed a bit of surf as well.
Place is called the Pomp Station. And it's a working pump station to regulate the water levels in Amsterdam. Went off twice tonight (you can feel the pumps underneath the floor). Run some hydro system with them lol


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Ah it's only banter, and he's the only one to stick around but he does waffle on abit lol


I admire his tenacity in here even though I don't understand half of what he types


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

This thread was always about humour, let's not get too serious about hating, it's all banter


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Ah it's only banter, and he's the only one to stick around but he does waffle on abit lol


''does waffle on abit''

fuck off, your best buds with lax aint yas lmao waffle on, abes the silent type compard lol


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You never sent clones man, u sent twigs


I sent whatever was available to GG at the time. If they were twigs then that's because my plants were small and GG was in a rush to get them. I don't have anything against you, you're not even on my radar. However it shows a lack of class to slag someone off for doing someone else a favour 6 months after the event. That is if it is me you're talking about. Either way enjoy the core cut, it smashes the gg4 out of the park.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> ''does waffle on abit''
> 
> fuck off, your best buds with lax aint yas lmao waffle on, abes the silent type compard lol


Best buds lol, I can't understand half on what he's on about ffs


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lmfao
> 
> you obvs care enough to post about it lolol too funny.
> 
> comon what did he say then you or ya ''mutual friend'' must remember?


Do I know you?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> Do I know you?


He's a ginger prick!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

Of tae ma scratcher. See if I can digest this half coo that is currently sitting on my chest. Laters


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> He's a ginger prick!


You mean THE ginger prick?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

In here he is anyway lol...


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> In here he is anyway lol...


Everywhere mate, not just here


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Lol, I don't even think you know him tbh cos he's actually sound. Just ginger


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2017)

im NOT GINGER!!! im bald!

nights lads way past my bed time now.


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I don't even think you know him tbh cos he's actually sound. Just ginger


Right. I'm so confused right now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> im NOT GINGER!!! im bald!
> 
> nights lads way past my bed time now.


Night m8, I'm off too lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> Right. I'm so confused right now.


You were being trolled for dissing the ginger one


----------



## limonene (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You were being trolled for dissing the ginger one


Ginger dissing should be applauded. In any open minded society.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm sick to the back teeth of blow jobs !, receiving !!! Not giving , (b4 you say it MG !) lol. I never thought I'd say that ,ever ! & getting my balls licked & sucked , fucked right off with it !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm sick to the back teeth of blow jobs !, receiving !!! Not giving , (b4 you say it MG !) lol. I never thought I'd say that ,ever ! & getting my balls licked & sucked , fucked right off with it !


Did she not deep throat hands free?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> Ginger dissing should be applauded. In any open minded society.


My granddaughter is ginger ! I've gone right off you now .


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm sick to the back teeth of blow jobs !, receiving !!! Not giving , (b4 you say it MG !) lol. I never thought I'd say that ,ever ! & getting my balls licked & sucked , fucked right off with it !


Problem is these birds watch porn and think it's what we want when all we really need is a kind word and a hug lol, Baz Man U ok?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Did she not deep throat hands free?


Only on the soft Z, I'm a good 7", & she's got a short throat & bad gag reflex .


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Only on the soft Z, I'm a good 7", & she's got a short throat & bad gag reflex .


Impressive but I think there's a 9 in our company, or was that a deleted post to a cancer victim, last chance oppo


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Problem is these birds watch porn and think it's what we want when all we really need is a kind word and a hug lol, Baz Man U ok?


Lol, she don't watch porn Z, she just loves sucking the jizz out of me 24/7 ,it's like a fix for her ! She don't drink or do drugs, she will have a J now & then.shes a good un mate, not like that fucking slave nutt job ffs .im ok thanks man, not worked for a while ,but I'm never a burden on society


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Impressive but I think there's a 9 in our company, or was that a deleted post to a cancer victim, last chance oppo


U lost me on the bit after "a 9" in our company "


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm a bang on 8 natural.

I used to be able to squeeze out about an extra half years ago when I was fucking about with steroids but my hard ons these days don't rage as much as they used to.

lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> U lost me on the bit after "a 9" in our company "


There was a bird on here who said she was dying of cancer and this thread cheered her up and made her laugh ( it was 5 years ago) one of our mates told her he had a 9 inch cock. She said she had never seen such a cock and we never heard from her again @unlucky


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

Lol Yorky, I got to have a via's if I'm going to mount her ! I can't keep it up long these days , but got better now stopped cigs , 4 month or so now.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 10, 2017)

@Z ,Ahhhhhh , I'm with you. I never did pay much attention to her posts, thought it was a messer ,mmm


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

No it wasn't Unlucky who said she was dying of cancer, it was some other bird.
I only just deleted a PM convo with that bird about a fortnight back when I was having a clear out, I could have told you her name other wise, fuck knows what it was now.

Unlucky was just a troll messer with some serious mental health issues.
To be honest that deluded Ladextra bird in Spain who mostly floats about for the attention reminds me of Unlucky.
They have some very similar personality traits.
Mind you so does that Lemon cunt.

Come across some right wierdos on here over the years eh lads. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

So I measured my GG#4 so I could chime in with some observations.

Flipped it at about 6-7" and under a MH for the first 2 weeks to keep the stretch down, it's 3 weeks in 12/12 today and it stands at about 33" with fucking ludicrous internode spacing.
It's pretty much bald of bud sites the internodes are that silly.

Big yielder my fucking arse, not without some serious topping and messing about with it isn't.
Just over 4x stretch (mostly under MH too) before it even remotely begins to bud out.

I'll see about getting a photo up tomorrow, it's laughable.
It was about 2/3's the size of the Exo's when flipped and now it's a good 5-6" taller than the largest Exo with less than half the bud sites.

I don't know about trying to cash crop a tent full of the stuff, I reckon my fucking price needs to go up to compensate.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 10, 2017)

If nighttime temps dip way down, thas gona promote internode spacing. seen most often in winter. 

_ombudsman_ title has just been added.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol re hips, you have dancing legs in the end of them slippers any chance you can show us your lil dance again we'll gi ya another oz


Not till I got my oz off buzz I'll straw so many shapes you'd think it was a kids book on shapes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Don't encourage him Z for fuck sake , I'm still getting postcards off him regarding that oz I still ow him , I still think I was short changed !, I was expecting an hr or 2 of unmissable foot wizardry , !!!!


I literally did an Irish jig and did that leprechaun sound ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> deffo gos too quick mate, i member as a kid time going so slow..... nowdays its slow that shit down just another year closer to death lol
> 
> you no me trouble with having the glue sent to me lol have deffo tried lol got another fucking royal mail compo thing on at the mo, a oz went missing few months ago but thankfully the person who sent it done the is it worth 500+ shit so fingers crossed lol hear alot about the stretch on the gg4 tho dont sound like a nice easy lazy grow?
> 
> no denying the quality of the smoke or bag appeal tho.


My gg4 turned quite dense tbh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lmao
> 
> shorely you would remember hating a drunken post enough to send unrooted clones 2nd class??? if it was you n all that lolol


I'm fairness he's a gent but he sent me a ton of promo clones all uprooted....clones only survive if rooted for me over the waters anyways..then need some sort of Base to live off.neber the less I was still greatful at the thought


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> This thread was always about humour, let's not get too serious about hating, it's all banter


But that's what the majority don't forget...mostly yanks, that we take the piss but we're not French.add booze n us in a room n you'll see some mad shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> ''does waffle on abit''
> 
> fuck off, your best buds with lax aint yas lmao waffle on, abes the silent type compard lol


You're* a fucking jewellery.how are we best buds aye? IZ it cuz we don't charge for cuts? Lol was actually u who first accepted me here then master so technically we best buds.

Anyone cropping soon?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> I sent whatever was available to GG at the time. If they were twigs then that's because my plants were small and GG was in a rush to get them. I don't have anything against you, you're not even on my radar. However it shows a lack of class to slag someone off for doing someone else a favour 6 months after the event. That is if it is me you're talking about. Either way enjoy the core cut, it smashes the gg4 out of the park.


He's being a dick man don't worry about it u sent me fucking tree branches of a Ton of generous,,healthy dark green chlorophyll But unfortunately they weren't rooted.once rooted their survival rates is astronomically better going over the pond.
dude they always bounce back by keeping em moist n what not.best I've seen is master n bizzle (think they're the same but with quality my other guy he cn package a big bag that looks great,usually touch barrier and at one stage I was getting em weekly if not once I think I got it twice n worst was rambo n his smellyproof over a certain holiday period resting 5 days in the postie lol one other member who I get stuff from has so far been consistently adequate especially down to the Mylar and reusable touch barrier even return not and buds never compressed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

limonene said:


> Right. I'm so confused right now.


It's okay to be gay, I am the best looking get here


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No it wasn't Unlucky who said she was dying of cancer, it was some other bird.
> I only just deleted a PM convo with that bird about a fortnight back when I was having a clear out, I could have told you her name other wise, fuck knows what it was now.
> 
> Unlucky was just a troll messer with some serious mental health issues.
> ...


You and Don assumed I was Chedz at ones ffs.
Zeddd pretended to. Be a chick for some reason n this is my3rd account but that's OK its drug related


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Xanax an coffee St this time of the morning tut tut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Always gotta laugh when ur bot sure if it's 4 am or 4 pm till u look out the window with phone in hand


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> You and Don assumed I was Chedz at ones ffs.


Kin'ell that must have been ages ago. lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 10, 2017)

11 posts in a row lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> 11 posts in a row lol


I think the drugs are starting to permanently affect his speech/typing skills.

I get the gist but he's making less sense by the week. 

He's been talking bollocks for a couple of months now. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kin'ell that must have been ages ago. lol


Oh man I memorise the stupidest of shit u even went through my post history but your apparent argument were the words we used


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

This is how poorly my predictive text was,I'd added even fucking btc addys
 161 fucking words u dicks including btc addresses hahaaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I think the drugs are starting to permanently affect his speech/typing skills.
> 
> I get the gist but he's making less sense by the week.
> 
> He's been talking bollocks for a couple of months now. lol


I was off em till last week ye tit lol I even quit coffee I'm just weird


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've just got weird



*Fixed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh I'll always have that...it's the one thing that won't leave me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 10, 2017)

One does not just get weird,weird gets you.like ppl that find bottom hilarious or monthly phyton with the very very odd bit of banter thrown in making fun of ppl with them comprehending


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

Trick with drugs is after 6 months I just stop Diaz was the worst comedown ever even than speed but last batch with canna and the seroquil I was sweet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

Well that ended with a whimper


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Just taken some cuts off that AH, see if it makes it on the thread I hear it's a true 10 + weeks


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 11, 2017)

> One does not just get weird, weird gets you.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 11, 2017)

My heads fucked reading all this lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> My heads fucked reading all this lol


It s worse when one of us dies, been a few


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 11, 2017)

Y who's died


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 11, 2017)

Gonna stop reading if it fucking kills ya fuck that right of


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 11, 2017)

Meby we've all died !!! ...how'd you like those apples !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

one died of coke n booze, one or two cancer, one in a police station


----------



## Dallas87 (Mar 11, 2017)

Evening fellow UK growers and smokers,

How you all doing?

D


----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)

Dallas87 said:


> How you all doing?
> D


How YOU doin'...?


----------



## Dallas87 (Mar 11, 2017)

ovo said:


> How YOU doin'...?


I'm great! What a fantastic site full of info!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Dallas87 said:


> Evening fellow UK growers and smokers,
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> D


I've got stage 4 n m only here for the medicine, can you help a brother out, got any dope or cash you can donate to me in my last days?
Edit, there is no stage 5


----------



## Dallas87 (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I've got stage 4 n m only here for the medicine, can you help a brother out, got any dope or cash you can donate to me in my last days?
> Edit, there is no stage 5


Unfortunately I am neither a wealthy man nor do I have enough weed if there is such a thing


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 11, 2017)

^^^ ...yehhh & me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

H


Dallas87 said:


> Unfortunately I am neither a wealthy man nor do I have enough weed if there is such a thing


nothing at all? Sorry to hear that we are all in the same shit state, no weed money booze and some are close to death, another is in prison from being on this thread, welcome


----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)

Dallas87 said:


> I'm great! What a fantastic site full of info!


Why did you decide to not go with regular photo period plants and chose auto-flowers instead?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

Fireballs.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Just taken some cuts off that AH, see if it makes it on the thread I hear it's a true 10 + weeks


The Amnesia Core Cut isn't the same thing as Amnesia Haze if that's what you're referring to, they're completely different plants.

'Amnesia' Core Cut/Hy-Pro cut is a Greenhouse Seeds Super Silver Haze bagseed.

'Amnesia Haze' is by Soma and it's a mashup of strains.
(I personally think there's a lot of bullshit spoken about Amnesia Haze)


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

Smoking a joint of Silver Haze right now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> another is in prison from being on this thread


For being fucking stupid and a liability to himself more like.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Fireballs.
> View attachment 3904084
> View attachment 3904085


Soil recipe?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Smoking a joint of Silver Haze right now.


Only ever had some SSH once, don't know where it came from seed bank wise but it was straight up amazing.

I got a bit of White Rhino the same day from the same source, that was even better, stuff of legends, easily one of the top 5 best tasting buds I've ever had.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The Amnesia Core Cut isn't the same thing as Amnesia Haze if that's what you're referring to, they're completely different plants.
> 
> 'Amnesia' Core Cut/Hy-Pro cut is a Greenhouse Seeds Super Silver Haze bagseed.
> 
> ...


Thanks never heard of it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a fast pheno of the soma ah which I couldn't reveg, looked very dif to this one, she's pretty so far


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I had a fast pheno of the soma ah which I couldn't reveg, looked very dif to this one, she's pretty so far


Should take a look at his pics on thcfarmer, worth a look if ur growing it


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Only ever had some SSH once, don't know where it came from seed bank wise but it was straight up amazing.
> 
> I got a bit of White Rhino the same day from the same source, that was even better, stuff of legends, easily one of the top 5 best tasting buds I've ever had.


Never grown any myself. This is really nice stuff. The Amnesias just smell similar to the silvers but again never grown any just smoked the odd bit here and there over the years. Dutch love a bit.of Amnesia haze. I had a bit of that a couple of weeks ago but I prefer the SH.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

is a old cut of silver about certain parts of london mainly north i think, me mates always banging on about it spose to be lovely.

you on them dutchies tonight then mg?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

The 'Amnesia' core cut is 100% SSH.

It's from back in the day (90's) when Shantibaba still worked there so it's a proper SSH.

The Hy-Pro seeds guys found it in a deal bag on a visit to the coffee shop, Core is the name of one of the guys connected to the crew that got it gifted personally.

Hy-Pro have been working a seed line (Amnesia x Neville's Haze) with it since they found it, they sell seeds for some ridiculous price like 400Euro for 3 regs apparently.

The story is out there, ICmag is the best place.
I read an interview with Hy-Pro himself the other day done by some magazine a few years ago, the story is legit.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Should take a look at his pics on thcfarmer, worth a look if ur growing it


Fkin el its way too polite on the farmer


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

The story behind Soma's 'Amnesia Haze' is patchy and littered with bullshit.

Soma himself has a video on his site explaining it, the guy eludes to landrace strains, gets dates wrong and generally is so fucked in the head he doesn't know what fucking day it is.

You get more sense from tracking the story through the forums but that's when you come across bullshit, well stuff I know to be bullshit.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> real amnesia haze, lol....I was having a chat with someone about this the other day. Super Silver Have, G13, Amnesia Haze, Silver Haze, Super G13, whatever the fuk you want to call it. It's all the same, it gets grown here commerically, goes for around 3.4-4 euro per g on a k and gangs grow it here and ship it to the UK. Most of the time it doesn't even get dried or cured. And you will also find that Orange bud you were talking about is actually Power Plant. I also found out that a lot of the Vietnamese growers send cash to the Royal family back home and if they get caught in Europe and deported, nothing happens to them when they get home, lol.


no such thing as amnesia haze is there D lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

Super Silver Haze, Amnezia Haze and G13 are 3 very real and completely different strains. lol


G13 clone you'll have a cunt of a job finding though, it's a mutant that grows into a fucked up twisted mess and doesn't yield.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

my memory of this site scares me sometimes lmao 2013 that quote was lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

Pretty fucking sharp that. lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Super Silver Haze, Amnezia Haze and G13 are 3 very real and completely different strains. lol
> 
> 
> G13 clone you'll have a cunt of a job finding though, it's a mutant that grows into a fucked up twisted mess and doesn't yield.


quite a few seed and so called proper g13 clones about tho isnt there, ive had it a few times didnt really rate it much tbh mate, had that ''amnesia'' a few times n personally really rated it, never smoked the silver tho but heard real good things about it,


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> is a old cut of silver about certain parts of london mainly north i think, me mates always banging on about it spose to be lovely.
> 
> you on them dutchies tonight then mg?


Not yet, will be soon tho. M8s on his way I hope


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Not yet, will be soon tho. M8s on his way I hope


is it your old silkroad1 dn mate? remember the free drugs back when it all started mg lol that pal of yours was on them! lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> is it your old silkroad1 dn mate? remember the free drugs back when it all started mg lol that pal of yours was on them! lol


That's the m8 aye lol. He's pretty regular on there atm, ain't heard much about freebies tho. Sometimes its near not worth the risk imo. Aye back then he was on them flat out, I'm sure u had a few ursel


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> That's the m8 aye lol. He's pretty regular on there atm, ain't heard much about freebies tho. Sometimes its near not worth the risk imo. Aye back then he was on them flat out, I'm sure u had a few ursel


most deffo mg i was on em lol, i half remember your mates username from back then.

didnt he get raided in the end tho from punting out the dn goodies?


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

He did indeed, got a suspended but that's over now. And aye it's probly still the same username from back then or similar. Not sure what market he's on. He'll be here soon


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> no such thing as amnesia haze is there D lol


Good.memory lad. Brain cells still ticking. Like I said, all the same stuff really lol. They should have just left it at SH.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

what munching tonight then mg? not dirty donna i hope lol was a poverty jobby this end turkey drummers,wedges n Onion rings.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> what munching tonight then mg? not dirty donna i hope lol was a poverty jobby this end turkey drummers,wedges n Onion rings.


Lol, cos I was away all week I had fuckall in so it was wedges beans cheese and bacon for me an I fucking loved it lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> quite a few seed and so called proper g13 clones about tho isnt there, ive had it a few times didnt really rate it much tbh mate, had that ''amnesia'' a few times n personally really rated it, never smoked the silver tho but heard real good things about it,


Well there's a few strains named G13 or a G13 cross but non have the real G13 clone in them I'd say, it's all just marketing of the legend.

There's only 1 real G13 clone and it isn't any afghan beast like the general internet would have you believe, nor did Neville create it like some folk would have you believe.

Moggggys told me the story in PM years ago, I've still got a few of the messages.
He was supposed to send me some seeds made by a guy who got gifted the clone by the 2 lads that actually nicked it.
G13 clone put over something else then back crossed over the clone for ages to try and get close to the original but uniform without the mutations.
I think I've seen 1 photo of it ever, it looks a mess, much like the Blueberry Medusa Pheno if you've ever seen that.

That's why I think nobody has a cut of it anywhere, or nobody appears to have it, it's near on unworkable and only really good for breeding or a small headstash (fuck all yield with crazy spindly mutations but amazing to smoke).
Moggggy's says he let his mother die off years ago and only had the seeds left somewhere at the bottom of a freezer.

Moggggy's disapeared and I never did get the the G13 seeds.


Now I've only got Moggggy's word for it that this is the proper story of what the G13 is like but from my conversations with him and what I know about him from his old profiles left on the internet I've searched through the guys knowledge about weird/abstract and hard to find strains is top notch, I'm putting my money on it being legit.

I just wish I'd kept more of our convos.
He said he lost loads of details in PM's on Dr Chronic's site, I'd never heard of Dr Chronic having a site (other than the seed bank sit) or what happened to it.

He's posted grow log pictures of a strain called 'Ducksfoot' made by a guy called Wally Duck who isn't around any more.
The plant grows small and all the leaf fingers join up and grow into one big leaf, Wally Duck apparently created it to be a stealth plant that can be grown outdoors because it doesn't look like cannabis as it doesn't have leaf fingers.

It's a fucking crazy plant.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Home made Meat balls tomato sauce, rice, kale n some spicey potato and pea number, washed down with gin


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well there's a few strains named G13 or a G13 cross but non have the real G13 clone in them I'd say, it's all just marketing of the legend.
> 
> There's only 1 real G13 clone and it isn't any afghan beast like the general internet would have you believe, nor did Neville create it like some folk would have you believe.
> 
> ...


He was a bullshitting fraud


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Home made Meat balls tomato sauce, rice, kale n some spicey potato and pea number, washed down with gin


Made meatballs myself today.

I'm not on the gin but I've got a bottle of Opihr in.

Nice stuff.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

was moggy the bloke with the empty pool he couldnt afford to heat?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He was a bullshitting fraud


Go find his Ducksfoot cross with an auto thread and then tell me that he was bullshitting.

That Ducksfoot by Wally Duck is as rare as rocking horse shit mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> was moggy the bloke with the empty pool he couldnt afford to heat?


Yep, that's the guy.

Grew in it instead.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

He was bragging about shit got caught by scrambo and fkin did one, pleading for clemency lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

Ducksfoot leaves.

 

And they all grow like that, not a single finger on the whole plant.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He was bragging about shit got caught by scrambo and fkin did one, pleading for clemency lol


That may well be true mate but he's spoken more sense to me about weird strains than I've got from anywhere else.

His G13 story could be bullshit but I have more faith in it than what the general internet story/story's are.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He was bragging about shit got caught by scrambo and fkin did one, pleading for clemency lol


yeah i member him 

i prob scared the poor cunt off, i was on one a wee tad back then lol asked for weight if i remember n excuses a plenty, make of it what you may lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

yman anyone whos had a read up online about ducksfoot seen it, wheres the link to ''moggys'' own created duckfoof auto?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

Fish (haddock) and chips for me tonight. Top scran.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah i member him
> 
> i prob scared the poor cunt off, i was on one a wee tad back then lol asked for weight if i remember n excuses a plenty, make of it what you may lol



I got some of his auto cross beans off him, ran a few a couple of years back, total gash.
4L pots of soil, 400w, fucking 14 weeks to give not a Q per pop (I binned em all).
I've a few left and I'll revisit them at some point but not in a hurry.
He said he was getting an oz per pop outside in 8 weeks from March or so.
I call bullshit on that.

I'm not knocking the mans knowledge of strains even though his auto beans and growing prowess leave a lot to be desired. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yman anyone whos had a read up online about ducksfoot seen it, wheres the link to ''moggys'' own created duckfoof auto?


Aye maybe, but it's still rare and I'd never heard of it before.

I've just tried to find it but couldn't remember which site it was.
I'll have to go through the rigmarole of googling his name and searching through all the threads again to find it, he's had a few.

I'll come back with it at some point when I find it.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah he had just cropped his outdoor plants in June according to him but he wouldn't sell it cos it was too shit to sell to growers, he did post aerial photos of his rental tho with loads of plants growing in the flower beds, yet he confessed to not being able to roll a j


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye maybe, but it's still rare and I'd never heard of it before.
> 
> I've just tried to find it but couldn't remember which site it was.
> I'll have to go through the rigmarole of googling his name and searching through all the threads again to find it, he's had a few.
> ...




comon mate your the first to say pics or didnt happen? the link to these duckfoot autos?

nowt against you geezer but moggy was a twat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yeah he had just cropped his outdoor plants in June according to him but he wouldn't sell it cos it was too shit to sell to growers, he did post aerial photos of his rental tho with loads of plants growing in the flower beds, yet he confessed to not being able to roll a j


He had loads of plants in his threads he was defo working with numbers indoors through multiple rooms but I've not seen any top shelf plants.

Very few if any photo period budshots I found to be honest, the photos always seemed to be in veg and the autos were flowering.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

was weird reading the thread page from the D quote about the amnesia, iikode was all over the page poor cunt died that young in a fucking police cell!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Fish (haddock) and chips for me tonight. Top scran.


Slightly meatier taste than cod nice


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> was weird reading the thread page from the D quote about the amnesia, iikode was all over the page poor cunt died that young in a fucking police cell!!!!


i sent kode some 73 micron bubble hash so at least he got properly stoned before the pigs killed him


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

I superglued the lid closed tho


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> i sent kode some 73 micron bubble hash so at least he got properly stoned before the pigs killed him


i had many dealings with lad Z, poor fucker had it harsh with his mum n that n then fucking died like that.... was just weird seeing loads of his posts again.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i had many dealings with lad Z, poor fucker had it harsh with his mum n that n then fucking died like that.... was just weird seeing loads of his posts again.


She was a skank junky, he was a budding poet, loved his fishing poor lad


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

fucking sad mate.... but such is life i spose n all that.

now billy imo aint dead for shit hes about as dead as chedz lolol

dead or not that fuck that bloke (billy) could spin a yarn like no other, bloke was a champion bullshitter lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

What got me was the geeza was 19 had no fam no ed yet he could write really well and seemed full of life, the sort to tell a pig to go fuk himself, the sort to get killed by them, rip kode


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> comon mate your the first to say pics or didnt happen? the link to these duckfoot autos?
> 
> nowt against you geezer but moggy was a twat.


Yes I am the first to say pics or it didn't happen mate but I'm also a man with integrity who doesn't talk shit as you well know.

Why would I say I've seen something if I haven't?

I've got a vial of auto cross beans (2 kinds) sat in my fridge that most definitely came from him, I doubt that he made it up that he made them himself because at the price auto beans go for nobody gives 30+ away for free for no reason whatsoever other than "Here. have a crack".

Given that, what's so hard to believe about a ducks foot cross?

I don't give a shit about the guy as a person or as a grower, I only defended his knowledge of unusual strains and that what he's told me about the G13 makes more sense to me than anything I've heard elsewhere.


Ad Hominem towards him personally doesn't change a thing.

Margaret Thatcher was a complete scumbag of a person but she was a brilliant politician and public speaker. lol



Give me a break mate, I'll post it when I find it.
It took me ages to come across it the first time, I'm not gonna pull my bollocks out now finding it just to prove I've seen it. And I came across it by accident in the first place trawling through his threads to find out where he'd posted last and how long ago so I could track him down.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes I am the first to say pics or it didn't happen mate but I'm also a man with integrity who doesn't talk shit as you well know.
> 
> Why would I say I've seen something if I haven't?
> 
> ...


i no you aint lying about seeing it yman or else you would have posted it when you mentioned it mate but gotta give ya some grief about the claim with no proof lolol comon geezer its the uk thread lolol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> now billy imo aint dead for shit hes about as dead as chedz lolol
> 
> dead or not that fuck that bloke (billy) could spin a yarn like no other, bloke was a champion bullshitter lol


I reckon he is, I heard from a trusted source face to face that he was possibly offed for scamming naughty people and that it wasn't OD.

Suppose we'll never know mind you.



He was defo a funny bullshitting cunt though, he rang me up one time randomly about 10:30pm saying his pal had come into a load of pure MDMA and wanted it turning into crystal and could I do anything with it for him.
The money he was offering was fucking ridiculously laughable (pennies in the grand scheme of things) and when I started asking questions about where it came from and what it looked like the answers were vague and far from convincing, he couldn't answer a remotely serious question about it straight up, like he was trying to hide something or it wasn't all what it seemed to be.

Fuck me if someone supposedly comes into 11 litres of freebase and can't google how to to turn it into crystal in a few hours then they're in the wrong fucking game. lol

11L of oil is some serious money, that's a fuck ton of pills.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

I've had loads of phone convos with Billy, always fucking interesting. lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've had loads of phone convos with Billy, always fucking interesting. lol


me too mate, fuck that boke could spin a yarn like a pro lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Phone convos, brrrgh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i know the source yman face to face n all that lol but wheres the proof there is none but ''dura'' say so lol imo billy lives on lol


Of course it's all speculation and hear say.

Nobody's got any proof of anything unless we take a fucking photo/video of shit going down at the time.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Of course it's all speculation and hear say.
> 
> Nobody's got any proof of anything unless we take a fucking photo/video of shit going down at the time.


caught that one before the delete lol

thats it mate all hearsay, but billy owed many not just onlne lol way to convenient to die and only person who really backed it not on phone calls was some1 who owed him money i.e dura lmao


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Lol Dura didn't @R1b3n4 have a hard on for him yet when he came on it was one post, I'm a student now vibe, did I miss some legend or was it all man love?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Phone convos, brrrgh


Unregistered burner phones and encrypted text services mate. 

It's what they're for. lol

Can even make encrypted video calls for free with whatsapp. lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol Dura didn't @R1b3n4 have a hard on for him yet when he came on it was one post, I'm a student now vibe, did I miss some legend or was it all man love?


mate back in the day, duras bad jokes was about as bad as the thread got lmao

a few changed that tho lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Unregistered burner phones and encrypted text services mate.
> 
> It's what they're for. lol
> 
> Can even make encrypted video calls for free with whatsapp. lol


It's not the encryption that concerns me it's the awkward pauses


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

I've said some stupid shit after pregnant pauses, will you marry me was one, shall we get divorced was the other


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> caught that one before the delete lol
> 
> thats it mate all hearsay, but billy owed many not just onlne lol way to convenient to die and only person who really backed it not on phone calls was some1 who owed him money i.e dura lmao


I rarely delete shit, don't know what you mean there. 

As I say, the person I spoke to face to face seemed to know that he was killed for owing naughty folk a lot of money.
But yeah, I asked them if they knew this for a fact, took their word for it (not being really bothered) and we moved on to another subject.
It might be bollocks and it might not be, we'll probably never know for a fact with 100% proof.

I did try finding any reports of his supposed death by using what I believed to be his real name but came up short. 

But with Billy his name could have been fucking made up like his storys. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's not the encryption that concern me it's the awkward pauses


We're not talking long chats about how the kids are doing and family catchups mate. lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 11, 2017)

dunno about pregnant pauses but i had thread pause i think, staying at the ex's at the mo for whatever reasons shes giving me this weird fucking eye whilst im getting me post on last night n laughing to me-self, apparently the weird eye was the comon lol gave her one n bed lol

fuckng women i need to go home..... 

night lads.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

Getting a nice buzz off one of them, seem good


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2017)

Poor Baz he's prob getting drained again


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> caught that one before the delete lol
> 
> thats it mate all hearsay, but billy owed many not just onlne lol way to convenient to die and only person who really backed it not on phone calls was some1 who owed him money i.e dura lmao


He was due me for 4. A few other Ayrshire lads on here confirmed it. Weird place Ayrshire lol. I could never find out anything about it with my limited Internet search techniques. I saw his lass on WhatsApp or something recently as her number is still in my phone. Along with his. I should really delete that. 
I never knew iikode dude died....can we all just stop dieing!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2017)

I grew greenhouse SSH before I knew better and I ended up with what I called SSHit 
I have a mate who says he's got an ssh cut that's amazing but it's a twelve weeker. I know he's had it at least nine years.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I grew greenhouse SSH before I knew better and I ended up with what I called SSHit
> I have a mate who says he's got an ssh cut that's amazing but it's a twelve weeker. I know he's had it at least nine years.


If it's from the late 90's it'll be pukka, after Shanti left it's all fake shit and not worth a toss.

Modern Greenhouse is garbage.


----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)

durban poison from sensi seeds '00 era. tropical fruit speedy ganja


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Getting a nice buzz off one of them, seem good


What you got mate?

I've got some of the new Defqon-1's and the blue/yellow Ikeas.

Both top shelf.


----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)

flowered quik an racy effect. fine fower cluster reminiscient of thistle. Ss no longer haz that stock durban or jack from 'o0


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

These are like bluey grey skuls


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What you got mate?
> 
> I've got some of the new Defqon-1's and the blue/yellow Ikeas.
> 
> Both top shelf.


I've got a few Ikeas. I haven't tried one yet. I really like the Levi's I've had. Really clean. They are around the 230mg area but don't feel like a really strong one. A really nice clean buzz. The next day is non existent in fact you feel good the following day.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> These are like bluey grey skuls


I had red ones with a star on the forehead and a funny symbol on the back. They ere nice too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got a few Ikeas. I haven't tried one yet. I really like the Levi's I've had. Really clean. They are around the 230mg area but don't feel like a really strong one. A really nice clean buzz. The next day is non existent in fact you feel good the following day.


I've not had a bash of either yet but my pals have had a couple of sessions.

We went to the warehouse do last weekend to see SL2/Slipmatt and it was epic.

I had a leftover orange owl.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

Just looking at one here before I pop it lol, there actually a skull above crossed bones, more blue than grey lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not had a bash of either yet but my pals have had a couple of sessions.
> 
> We went to the warehouse do last weekend to see SL2/Slipmatt and it was epic.
> 
> I had a leftover orange owl.


You should be Road.testing them.all now.yorkie before the next warehouse do


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You should be Road.testing them.all now.yorkie before the next warehouse do


November is the next do.

They all had the new Deqon-1's.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

The fat lad at the back of the room on the right, stood on a bench with glow sticks and a yellow Pikachu hat on is my pal. lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154433114600172



I didn't take my spare pills with me and could have made fucking killing with the amount of folk asking me.

I'm going stocked up next time.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1115900625204271


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1259544170832395


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

There were some belting videos of the SL2 PA but I can't find them now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1304177202996415


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

The DJ here is Slipmatt and the big black geezer on the right is Lime from SL2.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154495746588380


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

SL2 - On A Ragga Tip

(not the video I was looking for but it'll do)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158345163345385


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2017)

And Slipmatt on his second set blowing up the hardcore basement.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154657128838375


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> one died of coke n booze, one or two cancer, one in a police station


Forgot the police station person was pretty much a kid till


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> H
> 
> nothing at all? Sorry to hear that we are all in the same shit state, no weed money booze and some are close to death, another is in prison from being on this thread, welcome


Because he was on the thread?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Fireballs.
> View attachment 3904084
> View attachment 3904085


Give me phone beans I'll give u a million cuts


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 11, 2017)

I was surprised to see that #lozac123 appear in another thread recently. Must be a reason, as op of tis here, for not revisiting. He knows the thread b cursed wiff juju.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yes I am the first to say pics or it didn't happen mate but I'm also a man with integrity who doesn't talk shit as you well know.
> 
> Why would I say I've seen something if I haven't?
> 
> ...


"ad Hominem" classic yirkie


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It's not the encryption that concerns me it's the awkward pauses


B4 my boot up screen you've 3 attempts or the phone gets encrypted n erased so even with all their lairs of encryption cracking they'll just get jabbering


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 11, 2017)

Page keeps crashin' with all them crackin' disco videos!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 11, 2017)

Just one more -


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 11, 2017)

Good read on a smoke


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 11, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Good read on a smoke


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

Abe u send to be cool man what happened? U were the only hip yank we mostly tolerated


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

Btc are down to1121 so get buying they definitely gonna blow in value


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2017)

What factors change the bitcoin value? Not very clued up on them. Met a lad at the HTCC once who worked for a company who installed bitcoin cash machines. Think I have his card.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice little read on the holographic universe/mind lax. I like the explanation regarding telepathy as accessing at the holographic level. Find my full reply there, within the holodeck.


----------



## mr buddy (Mar 12, 2017)

hay. new UK growing ete in the north west. my 1st grow is starting. 2 of 3 seeds popped only doing a small grow in a 3ftx3ftx5ft tent 400watt hps light. just gotta get heat sorted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

DST said:


> What factors change the bitcoin value? Not very clued up on them. Met a lad at the HTCC once who worked for a company who installed bitcoin cash machines. Think I have his card.


It's uncentralised but I think the Chinese n Russians have a play with it flixuating the market to their advantage so I buy small bits here n there and when the value raises which it inevitably does I got my drugs another cheaper


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 12, 2017)

mr buddy said:


> just gotta get heat sorted


Plenty of air blowing inside the tent and good ventilation and you won't have any heat issues. Another option is put it in the loft.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> disco



.........

That's called a rave mate, something Yanks know fuck all about.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .........
> 
> That's called a rave mate, something Yanks know fuck all about.


Just messin about york 

I'd been to a few raves in Los Angeles, at the beginning, in the late 8o's. One took up 3 floors in a tremendously oversized warehouse. A scene I'll never forget.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

David Bohm, nuf said


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

Terrence McKenna.

lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Terrence McKenna.
> 
> lol


He was ok but thought the apogee of tripping was smoking DMT, lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

So the banter is back, my recommendation is the slipper should post in the Irish thread and we can read that and respond there


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

Its fuking business


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

Silly cunt rocks up out of the blue and takes parts of my convo with @R1b3n4 apart just so he can try and make me look a cunt with a random outburst yet failed miserably to those with a smidgen of growing prowess.

Tries to teach me about nutrients yet talks shit like Lucas Formula being the ideal ratio's for ganja and that the Hoagland Solution is simple. 


Deluded cunt doesn't have a fucking clue what he's talking about, he's a space invading bell end.
A borderline troll who doesn't remotely contribute to the the thread.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Silly cunt rocks up and takes parts of my convo with @R1b3n4 apart just so he can try and make me look a cunt with a random outburst yet failed miserably to those with a smidgen of growing prowess.
> 
> Tries to teach me about nutrients yet talks shit like Lucas Formula being the ideal ratio's for ganja and that the Hoagland Solution is simple.
> 
> ...


Yeah but he's our troll


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yeah but he's our troll


Can do without it, he's been up mine and the BB boys arse's since the purple Smelly Fingerez.

Thinking he's something he's not.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> To be honest that *deluded* Ladextra bird in Spain who mostly floats about for the attention reminds me of Unlucky.
> *They have some very similar personality traits.
> Mind you so does that Lemon cunt.*
> 
> *Come across some right wierdos on here over the years eh lads. *lol


Out of context..??....suck ya mum cooper ....


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can do without it, he's been up mine and the BB boys arse's since the purple Smelly Fingerez.
> 
> Thinking he's something he's not.


He can't compete with you lot but he wants to be in the gang so he insults which causes perceived equality, it shows that he is confident enough to attack his heroes whilst remaining consciously incompetent, 
Dr Z


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Can do without it, he's been up mine and the BB boys arse's since the purple Smelly Fingerez.
> 
> Thinking he's something he's not.


Yea u got a real bee in your bonnet i seem to have got some of them seeds....

Let it go man .....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He can't compete with you lot but he wants to be in the gang so he insults which causes perceived equality, it shows that he is confident enough to attack his heroes whilst remaining consciously incompetent,
> Dr Z



...........


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He can't compete with you lot but he wants to be in the gang so he insults which causes perceived equality, it shows that he is confident enough to attack his heroes whilst remaining consciously incompetent,
> Dr Z


I havent insulted anyone....yorkybar couldnt resist but to type the sweet word lemon once again....did it feel good yorky


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

Banter rules apply


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

Too small n boney to rave? Ffs


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2017)

No pics no proof shelly.....


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Banter rules apply


Ahh ok which are? I dont wana hurt shellys feelings!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

Screen shot of my email confirmation for the purchase of 2 tickets to said warehouse rave in Leeds.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Ahh ok which are? I dont wana hurt shellys feelings!


Banter rules, you get offended, you lose


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

No need to brag about who you know; we are legends


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> I havent insulted anyone....yorkybar couldnt resist but to type the sweet word lemon once again....did it feel good yorky


I wasn't talking about you, twas the other lemon thing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

I actually do what I say I do, I've been raving since I was fucking 16 and worked the northern nightclub scene for many years.

I don't make out I'm something I'm not, unlike some wannabe cunt we know.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> whilst remaining consciously incompetent


I don't think it's conscious.

I think it's straight up Dunning-Kruger.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I actually do what I say I do, I've been raving since I was fucking 16 and worked the northern nightclub scene for many years.
> 
> I don't make out I'm something I'm not, unlike some wannabe cunt we know.


You got a pic of an Exo grow Y?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You got a pic of an Exo grow Y?



Yeah I took some pics last night but my PC doesn't recognise the drive on my phone anymore so I can't get em off my phone onto the PC to upload.

I'm just about to borrow the Mrs phone so I can Bluetooth them to her and upload them from her phone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

I need to charge my phone a bit, bare with me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

Bollocks to it.

I've just taken some more with the Mrs phone, her camera is better than mine anyway.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm just an out & out "like" whore tonight !!! , I had to like lems post , he put the thought of Yorkie being Shelldon in my heed & I was weak !! No offence Yorkie , u know I loves you, I just never seen you , & you do seem very bright mate ,fair play ,& I had to like Yorkie's coz he puts so so much effort into his replys , I'm far too thick to understand most of it , fair play to him , he's a top Jenuine bloke ,I feel I've known him years, & I have really lol , & last but not least my old bro Zedd, just coz I loves him , don't I bro  . I've had 2 muffins made with supper green greasy filth, I'm mingled



Lol, there's rarely any effort mate, it just rolls off the top of my head most of the time.

I've more up my sleeve for that wannabe cunt yet.

I've got a silver bullet on ice that can't be avoided for when I decide to out him proper.

He's too stupid for his own good and he will be his own downfall, he's already made the mistake, it's a done deal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I've had 2 muffins made with supper green greasy filth, I'm mingled



I'm sipping on a nice Rioja myself.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 12, 2017)

^^^^^^ see !!!!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^^ see !!!!


I took that pic for Zeddd to be honest, it was a coincidence, lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 12, 2017)

Weak again


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

So what I'm working with at the moment.

1800w over a double tent (1.2m x 2.4m x 2m) full of 18 plants in 8 litre smart type pots and recycled coco.

16 Exodus Cheese, 1 Livers/Blues, 1 Gorilla Glue #4.

@ 3 weeks 12/12.


Lights/extraction fan/filters set up.


Plants.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2017)

perfectly even canopy as usual york. those glow sticks multiplying for ya, n the work applied shows. my veg is a bunch of leggy gals. only new vigorous cuttin is casey jones.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> perfectly even canopy as usual york. those glow sticks multiplying for ya, n the work applied shows. my veg is a bunch of leggy gals. only new vigorous cuttin is casey jones.


Aye it's not far off, apart from the GG#4.
As it stands at the moment there's 6 inches difference between the smallest Exo and the tallest Exo.

I have put some work in to this run to be fair, it took ages to hand sift the 200 litres or so of recycled coco free of old roots before filling the end pots and I spent about 13 hours over 3 nights staking and tying them up after the first 2 weeks stretch in 12/12.

I've to repeat the tying process again within the next couple of weeks before they start to fill out and I can't get in the tent to move em round any more.
They need re-tying when the stems start to become too fat for the ties on them now otherwise the ties will cut into the stems as they grow.

And as always I hand water, they're taking 2 litres each every 3-4 days at the moment, I can see that going to every 2 days in full flower mode.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

Left side of the tent.


Right side of the tent.


Looking down the tent from the right side.
The tall plant on the right is the Gorilla Glue #4.


And a close up Exo.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 12, 2017)

I can hear Crows ! ...I'm off to bed . Good night, & here's to us all waking up


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 12, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> these plants r ridiculous.not my best work  underfed (water onli), stretched tafuk and in need of stakes, ties and thinning cuts. crowded tent, barely an exercise fan. ready for repot [staking], ties, and direct sunshine soon as it warms a bit. first plant casey jones. second gdp f2.
> View attachment 3904952 View attachment 3904954


They look ok considering.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

kshireman, post: 13404508, member: 240826"].......

Yep, I've forgotten more than you'll ever know.


You're the guy who takes sections of somebody's posts to a third party out of context just for an excuse to have a go with knowledge he clearly doesn't have and gets it so, so laughably wrong that he just succeeds in showing himself up and displaying what a complete bell end he really is.


Kiss my arse you no brained, jumped up, wannabe cunt.

Go crawl back under your rock.[/QUOTE]
U just reminded me of all those botony n shit when I started...I WILL FOND them.


@Lemon king whats decarboxylation , and explain the chlorophyll role in reference to PAR and how does it disperse it's energy when consumption and this is basic school botony


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, there's rarely any effort mate, it just rolls off the top of my head most of the time.
> 
> I've more up my sleeve for that wannabe cunt yet.
> 
> ...


Did u ping a day he was on of forget to delete exif


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye it's not far off, apart from the GG#4.
> As it stands at the moment there's 6 inches difference between the smallest Exo and the tallest Exo.
> 
> I have put some work in to this run to be fair, it took ages to hand sift the 200 litres or so of recycled coco free of old roots before filling the end pots and I spent about 13 hours over 3 nights staking and tying them up after the first 2 weeks stretch in 12/12.
> ...


Why don't use cannaazyme to break down those roots n turn em feed, I'm on 6+ soil just adding coffee rush,cannaazyme so no need to arse. About the toots just the root Balls


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They look ok considering.


plants look like gash w low effort. thot id preemptively critique my own sixes and sevens. stuck in hobby rut for moment.now if i only had 10 o' em, lg tom cages and a few rolls of that grn plastic coated wire.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2017)

Email Oscars


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 13, 2017)

It all went down after the watershed last night glad I went to bed,


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2017)

What did I miss


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> What did I miss


Shit me do u never sleep lol


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

[QUOTE="The Yorkshireman, post: 13404788, member: 240826"

I've got a silver bullet on ice that can't be avoided for when I decide to out him proper.

[/QUOTE]


That makes two of us shelly


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> That makes two of us shelly


If you have a silver bullet too, then I grow compact plants.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> *perfectly even canopy as usual york*. those glow sticks multiplying for ya, n the work applied shows. my veg is a bunch of leggy gals. only new vigorous cuttin is casey jones.


Are you blind sir? Can u not see?

in the last pic for example The rougue stray untouched branch bang in the middle...??

No canopy management techniques used at all ... big buds ontop and 30,000 hrs choppin popcorn.....

the lights are so high because hes going 1) for some type of light overkill (even though 3 600ws is the standard overkill for this size tent) 
2) hes too lazy to put all the lights on a winch type system....

Whats the point in having all that light so high up....inverse sqaure law mate....the higher the light source......

Also that level of light would only be worth having if youve got the enviroment for it.....

That brings me nicely to were the fuck all the environment monitoring gear?

What are your temps and humidity??

No co2 in there yorky??? With that much light in that space essentail no? to ensure its not just a waste of money all those pretty cooltubes ....

Which are also set up wrongly.....2 cool tubes facing each other loooooool...

Its a cheapo setup and hes stuck some lankey exos in there.... untrainded....

I got a spare scrog net just too hold them lanky fucks up in a few weeks if you want it!

Peace 

Lems!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Email Oscars


Replied mate


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

Point 1 about the lights i made was wrong 3 x 600 = 1800w

Clearly my basic math game is weak..

Loooooooooll

(Give someone enough rope eh yorky  )


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Are you blind sir? Can u not see?
> 
> in the last pic for example The rougue stray untouched branch bang in the middle...??
> 
> ...


Weren't you here promoting a 'business'?
Sounds like somebody doesn't have their own exo... Or do you?

Dunno what the hell you're talking about lemon, that canopying is meticulously managed. How well those cool tubes are set up to evacuate heat efficiently, he'll have no problem come summer when everyone else is suffering. Lemon, why don't you demonstrate how your garden is cooled with a pic and a (current) canopy shot would help as well.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

aight im staying out of it..


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> aight im staying out of it..


Love the behind the scenes emails on these threads......

Anywhos i already lost this battle with my shizzer maths skills and lack of morning coffee......

However the war rages on! Lol

Have a productive day peoples......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> aight im staying out of it..


By all means chip in Abe cos not many do and it just goes to show how much more than him regular growers know and how little he actually does.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Anywhos i already lost this battle with my shizzer maths skills and lack of morning coffee......


You lost before you even started, rocking up with your auto grows, your shite regulars, weighing your bud wet and thinking you have grow knowledge when you don't.

Everything that comes out of your mouth is deluded bullshit or just plain wrong.

I can pretty much count on 2 hands the amount of grows you've shown while you've been here and not one of them has been to a decent standard with no problems.

Go back to your mite infested "head stash".


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 13, 2017)

"Can we have a burn sir" springs to mind and that poor cunt getting it up the Gary glitter in the greenhouse. And I think @DST may be correct, he's cuts his own cock off under the blanket in his cell - IIRC
@Mastergrow @scrambo
@zeddd


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> "Can we have a burn sir" springs to mind and that poor cunt getting it up the Gary glitter in the greenhouse. And I think @DST may be correct, he's cuts his own cock off under the blanket in his cell - IIRC


I think he stabs himself in the belly.

But I have it on DVD, I'll check shortly.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 13, 2017)

Can I just apologise for my somewhat gay post last night , far too many love muffins for me


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

This time I'll highlight his bullshit for all to see.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Are you blind sir? Can u not see?
> 
> in the last pic for example The rougue stray untouched branch bang in the middle...??
> 
> ...



*1)* *Are you blind sir? Can u not see?
in the last pic for example The rougue stray untouched branch bang in the middle...??*

The last pic is a close up shot.
What rogue, stray, untouched branch bang in the middle?
You're seeing things that aren't there.

_You're wrong._


*2) No canopy management techniques used at all ... big buds ontop and 30,000 hrs choppin popcorn.....*

Why the fuck would I need to do anything with the canopy when all the clones are pretty much the same size?
The canopy is naturally even, there's roughly 6" variation between the smallest and largest Exo.

And there will be no popcorn on any of those plants because underneath the canopy there are no flower sites, I'm deliberately going for big buds only.

_You're wrong._


*3) the lights are so high because hes going for some type of light overkill (even though 3 600ws is the standard overkill for this size tent) 
hes too lazy to put all the lights on a winch type system....*

The lights are not high, there's 2 feet between the tubes and the tallest Exo.
100w per plant is far from over kill.
Not lazy, there's no need because the lights are spot on.

_You're wrong._

*
4) inverse sqaure law mate....the higher the light source......*

Inverse square law is stupidly irrelevant in an enclosed space with reflective surfaces.
Don't even try to science because you clearly don't understand.

_You're wrong._


*5) Also that level of light would only be worth having if youve got the enviroment for it.....
That brings me nicely to were the fuck all the environment monitoring gear?
What are your temps and humidity??*

That level of light is fine, 100w per plant.
The environment is spot on for that amount of light, I have 2 x 4 speed original Ruck fans, 1 for extraction and 1 for intake.
The fans are actually capable of servicing an area bigger than that with more light.

I don't have any environment monitoring gear, I don't need it, I'm just that fucking good.
Night temps are about 10oC and day temps are about 20oC (probably a little less) but I don't know exactly, I don't need to know.

_You're wrong._


*6) No co2 in there yorky??? With that much light in that space essentail no? to ensure its not just a waste of money all those pretty cooltubes ....*

Co2 in tent with an active intake and exhaust? Co2 is for sealed rooms with no exhaust because you'd just pump all the Co2 straight out.
Again, the light is fine, 100w per plant.
The cooltubes are for the most efficient heat and air extraction (I get the most out of my fans), It would be a waste of money using Co2 in a tent you idiot.

_You're wrong._


*7) Which are also set up wrongly.....2 cool tubes facing each other loooooool...*

There is no right or wrong way to set up cooltubes.

Mine are positioned like they are for a reason.
The one on the left and the one in the middle have the bulbs pointing in the same direction of the airflow so that it helps to cut down on the amount of carbon dust build up in the E45 sockets, hence less maintenance of the setup because I don't have to clean them as much. The one on the right is the other way round because it mirrors the one on the left so that I get even light dispersal on both sides of the tent as all three bulbs are positioned optimally.

_You're wrong._


*8 ) Its a cheapo setup *

I have original Ruck fans which are made in Germany with Swiss motors, they're the best fans on the market.
I have Rhino Pro filters which are arguably the best on the market, it's a toss up between Rhino Pro and Mountain Air.
I have the best quality cooltubes available at the time of buying.
My 2 intake filters are 5" Ramair sports induction filters for a truck, handmade in the UK with a lifetime manufacturing guarantee.
2 of the ballasts I'm using at the moment are identical Lumii 600w single core units, they're not the cheap compacta ones or the cheap metal cased ones.
The other ballast I'm using at the moment (the one for the middle bulb) is a Euro-Techone energy saving digital.
I use foam insulated ducting (the best).

The price paid for my equipment is irrelevant, of course I try to source my kit at the cheapest price but the quality is mostly the best on the market.

_You're wrong._


*9) hes stuck some lankey exos in there.... untrainded....*

You must be the one who is blind, the plants are all quite clearly tied to bamboo stakes, much like using tomato cages.

_You're wrong._






So in all of your diatribe you didn't manage to make a single valid point, you're just plain wrong.
As usual.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> "Can we have a burn sir" springs to mind and that poor cunt getting it up the Gary glitter in the greenhouse. And I think @DST may be correct, he's cuts his own cock off under the blanket in his cell - IIRC
> @Mastergrow @scrambo
> @zeddd



I had a look, he slits his wrists with a safety razor blade.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Shit me do u never sleep lol


I get 2-3 hours but if I wake no getting back to sleep so I get xanax water my shows that aired coffee then workout walk the dog and so on..routine brother


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2017)

Lems just trolling u at this stage


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lems just trolling u at this stage


He couldn't troll me if he tried.

He actually thinks he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I had a look, he slits his wrists with a safety razor blade.


I knew he cut something. Anyhow, good film


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

..
The Yorkshireman, post: 13405911, member: 240826"]*1)*

The last pic is a close up shot.
What rogue, stray, untouched branch bang in the middle?
You're seeing things that aren't there.

_You're wrong.
_
*Using the bamboo as a guide for whats called an even canopy....you have 5 stretched tops in the middle section alone...2 have stretched past the bamboo the rest r flappin about at various heights....*


*2) ...*

Why the fuck would I need to do anything with the canopy when all the clones are pretty much the same size?
The canopy is naturally even, there's roughly 6" variation between the smallest and largest Exo.

*The canopy is even....all by its self? Yet theres a 6inch height difference between the tallest n smallest stretched out top...
This is no blanket of bud my man...*

And there will be no popcorn on any of those plants because underneath the canopy there are no flower sites, I'm deliberately going for big buds only.

_*Watching way too many yanks on youtube do it that way mate aint good...there messin with the ogs not exo! *_


*3) 
Skipping over my shite maths....*

The lights are not high, there's 2 feet between the tubes and the tallest Exo.

*So like 2.5 feet from the smallest.....*

100w per plant is far from over kill.
Not lazy, there's no need because the lights are spot on.

_*You dont have a par meter you just guessing based on numbers you read out of a book...id disagree again and say 70w without co2 is enough......*_
*
4) *
Inverse square law is stupidly irrelevant in an enclosed space with reflective surfaces.

*Explaine? How having reflective surfaces will effect direct light from the bulb to the plant???*

Don't even try to science because you clearly don't understand.

*Clearly*.....


*5) *

That level of light is fine, 100w per plant.
The environment is spot on for that amount of light,

*LOOOOOOOOOOL you know this how?*

I have 2 x 4 speed original Ruck fans, 1 for extraction and 1 for intake.
The fans are actually capable of servicing an area bigger than that with more light.

*That they may but are you using them correctly?*

I don't have any environment monitoring gear, I don't need it, I'm just that fucking good.
Night temps are about 10oC and day temps are about 20oC (probably a little less) but I don't know exactly, I don't need to know.

_I *cant honestly belive you wrote that and am far to speechless to tell you what a fool you are!*_
*
If you had better control of temps you wouldnt have streched out shite!*

*6) *
Co2 in tent with an active intake and exhaust? Co2 is for sealed rooms with no exhaust because you'd just pump all the Co2 straight out.

I* didnt know you had this however if you set your cooltubes up correctly you would have the vent and the lights on seperate lines at least making it a possibility*...

Again, the light is fine, 100w per plant.
The cooltubes are for the most efficient heat and air extraction (I get the most out of my fans), It would be a waste of money using Co2 in a tent you idiot.

*Heat and air extraction? Your using hot groom air to cool your lights....this is defeating the purpose no?*

_It *wouldnt be a waste if your are trying to achieve optimum results as im sure you are...so long as the cost didnt out do the benifits....why would it be a waste.....*._


*7)*

There is no right or wrong way to set up cooltubes.

*LOOOOOOOOL*
..
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL3Eb64O_YEfUYHeYoMY8dmFvFTPvHEm1N&v=UUxsPDwVcD4


Mine are positioned like they are for a reason.
The one on the left and the one in the middle have the bulbs pointing in the same direction of the airflow so that it helps to cut down on the amount of carbon dust build up in the E45 sockets, hence less maintenance of the setup because I don't have to clean them as much. The one on the right is the other way round because it mirrors the one on the left so that I get even light dispersal on both sides of the tent as all three bulbs are positioned optimally.

*You have 2 back to back bulbs on the left side the overlap of light will create a hot spot on that side only....*
_._

*8 ) *

I have original Ruck fans which are made in Germany with Swiss motors, they're the best fans on the market.
I have Rhino Pro filters which are arguably the best on the market, it's a toss up between Rhino Pro and Mountain Air.
I have the best quality cooltubes available at the time of buying.
My 2 intake filters are 5" Ramair sports induction filters for a truck, handmade in the UK with a lifetime manufacturing guarantee.
2 of the ballasts I'm using at the moment are identical Lumii 600w single core units, they're not the cheap compacta ones or the cheap metal cased ones.
The other ballast I'm using at the moment (the one for the middle bulb) is a Euro-Techone energy saving digital.
I use foam insulated ducting (the best).

The price paid for my equipment is irrelevant, of course I try to source my kit at the cheapest price but the quality is mostly the best on the market.

....*that was a dig.....my bad..*.
_You're wrong._


*9) *

You must be the one who is blind, the plants are all quite clearly tied to bamboo stakes, much like using tomato cages.

*How many grows and your still on the bamboo stakes....if you didnt grow lankey shit they wouldnt need all the wood to keep em up....*
_You're wrong._


So in all of your diatribe you didn't manage to make a single valid point, you're just plain wrong.
As usual.[/QUOTE]

As per yorkstar as per..


----------



## makka (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I had a look, he slits his wrists with a safety razor blade.


Aye I thought so think a version got made with bits cut out also tho could be wrong 

Has anyone on here tried the blissful wizard strain seen a few pics online but no seeds to buy anywhere an for some reason I'm interested in this 
Reports I've seen put her at 33 to 34%


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> ..
> The Yorkshireman, post: 13405911, member: 240826"]*1)*
> 
> The last pic is a close up shot.
> ...



If you can grow Exo without supporting the branches I'd like to see it. The only way that's possible is to chop it at five weeks.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> .





*1) Using the bamboo as a guide for whats called an even canopy....you have 5 stretched tops in the middle section alone...2 have stretched past the bamboo the rest r flappin about at various heights....*

Stretched tops? Those are the central stems that will fill out to be the main colas.
The next main bud sites are in effect the canopy, as in the blanket of main leaves that forms a 'canopy'.
And there's no flapping anything, every single stem is tied up at very near the same height with a couple of inches variation that amounts to nothing.


*2) The canopy is even....all by its self? Yet theres a 6inch height difference between the tallest n smallest stretched out top...
This is no blanket of bud my man...*

There will be, the main colas and a canopy filled with secondary's.

_*
3) Watching way too many yanks on youtube do it that way mate aint good...there messin with the ogs not exo! *_

I science, I fully understand the role of auxins and how to manipulate them to my advantage.
Which by the way doesn't work on kush genetics because they don't form colas the same way, thick twat.


*4) So like 2.5 feet from the smallest.....
*
Yeah, and, your point is?

_*
5) You dont have a par meter you just guessing based on numbers you read out of a book...id disagree again and say 70w without co2 is enough......
*_
No, I'm going by my vast experience as a competent grower.
And you disagree based on what? Your lack of skill, no experience as a competent grower and blind assertion?
(you've been here 4 years and started growing autos and weighing your shitty weed wet till we all took the piss out of you for claiming stupid numbers off 1 plant you daft cunt)
70w per plant is 1260w which is basically 2 600's, I know for a fact that plants can utilise more light without Co2 because I've fucking grown bigger and better plants with more light without Co2 supplementation.
The proof is in the pudding.


*6) Explaine? How having reflective surfaces will effect direct light from the bulb to the plant???*

It doesn't, but in an enclosed space with reflective surfaces the inverse square maths go to pot.
It's no longer that simple.

Besides, there's 2 feet between the lights and the plants, get the lights any fucking closer and the spread is affected.
Those lights are ideally positioned and the colas will grow closer to the light.



*7) *That level of light is fine, 100w per plant.
The environment is spot on for that amount of light,

*LOOOOOOOOOOL you know this how?*

Experience dickhead, it's my space and I run it.
Very fucking effectively as has been proven many times.



*8 )* I have 2 x 4 speed original Ruck fans, 1 for extraction and 1 for intake.
The fans are actually capable of servicing an area bigger than that with more light.

*That they may but are you using them correctly?*

Correctly as in how?
They're 4 speed fans and I only ever need to use 2 speeds on the extraction so they've got 2 speeds left to go.
The fans are over kill for that space with the cooltubes/filters set up efficiently like that.


_*9)* I *cant honestly belive you wrote that and am far to speechless to tell you what a fool you are!*_
*If you had better control of temps you wouldnt have streched out shite!*

Here you go again displaying your lack of knowledge.
What about my temps do you think would cause stretched plants?
Not that my plants are stretched because like I said, what you see are the main stems/colas.
They're supposed to be taller than the secondary's, it's called apical dominance you thick twat, and because of such they yield more bud than the secondary's.



*10)* Co2 in tent with an active intake and exhaust? Co2 is for sealed rooms with no exhaust because you'd just pump all the Co2 straight out.

I* didnt know you had this however if you set your cooltubes up correctly you would have the vent and the lights on seperate lines at least making it a possibility*...

No dick head, what part of "Co2 is for sealed rooms with no exhaust" do you not understand?



*11) *Again, the light is fine, 100w per plant.
The cooltubes are for the most efficient heat and air extraction (I get the most out of my fans), It would be a waste of money using Co2 in a tent you idiot.

*Heat and air extraction? Your using hot room air to cool your lights....this is defeating the purpose no?*

No, I am not using any air to cool my lights (think logically, if you can).
The radiated heat from the lights is extracted along with the scrubbed air passing trough the cool tubes.

_
*12)* It *wouldnt be a waste if your are trying to achieve optimum results as im sure you are...so long as the cost didnt out do the benifits....why would it be a waste.....*._

Co2 in a non sealed room is a waste because it is pumped straight out by the exhaust fan (how fucking thick are you? Logic ffs)
And along with Co2 supplementation the amount of light and heat needed to grow plants optimally goes up.
Co2 = more light and higher temps needed.



*13)* There is no right or wrong way to set up cooltubes.

*LOOOOOOOOL*
..
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PL3Eb64O_YEfUYHeYoMY8dmFvFTPvHEm1N&v=UUxsPDwVcD4

And that video shows what? Absolutely fuck all other than blowing is better than sucking for the life of the fan motors, not that the tubes are set up right/wrong.
Which if you examine my photo again you'll see that my fan blows to the right and does not suck.
It sucks from the first bulb on the left but that is because if I were to put my fan straight after the filters and before all the lights then the bulbs would not be evenly spread across the tent creating a dark patch at the left underneath the filter/fan set up.


*14) You have 2 back to back bulbs on the left side the overlap of light will create a hot spot on that side only....*

No I don't, there are no back to back bulbs on the left side, it goes from left to right......Bulb-Fan-bulb-bulb.
It seems like there are back to back bulbs on the right side but that is just the perspective of the photo.
Look at the strings holding up the tubes, the middle bulb is bang on over the middle of the tent as per the middle tent post.
The right bulb is the exact mirror position of the left bulb, hence why the tube is positioned with the bulb pointing in the opposite direction. Exactly so I can get even coverage across the whole tent.


*15) How many grows and your still on the bamboo stakes....if you didnt grow lankey shit they wouldnt need all the wood to keep em up....*

Yes this is true, if I didn't grow lanky plants they wouldn't need staking up.
The Exo yields and sells, it's guaranteed cash crop, that's why I'm growing it.
But I will grow what the fuck I want to and I'm not about to grow a compact non lanky strain just so I don't have to use stakes/cages, what kind of fucked up part timer logic is that ffs?
By that logic nobody should grow the Gorilla Glue #4 because it's the lankiest plant around by far, but you'd also miss out on one of if not strongest strains around.

Don't grow lanky shit and you wouldn't need stakes.
LMFAO! how about you try to grow a full on sativa indoors sometime Lemon and you'll see how fucking stupid you sound.






Still you haven't managed to make a valid point, you just keep on getting it laughably wrong and making yourself look like the bell end that you are..


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 13, 2017)

I read this thread from time to time, happy to keep quiet and enjoy your banter mostly but I have seen this exo mentioned and its not a strain I have heard of unless its exodus cheese?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

You're a fucking arsehole Lemon, an arsehole that doesn't have a clue yet has a massively over inflated opinion of his non existent skills/knowledge.

You're the epitome of incompetent.

You burned your plants to fuck last year and started a help thread which can be found here.......

*http://rollitup.org/t/leaf-problem-an-nutrients.900903/*

And when somebody tried to tell you what the problem was (your own incompetence, but not in those words) you attacked the guy and acted like the complete twat that you are.....



Then when the guy told you to go fuck yourself and your plants problems and that you should learn some basic respect, you had the audacity to tell the guy he was only doing it to stroke his own ego....





The stroke your own ego line you got from me years ago!





What a fucking prick you are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I have seen this exo mentioned and its not a strain I have heard of unless its exodus cheese?


Yeah that's the one.

Clone only strain, 20+ years old.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon Kunt has the cheek to try and critique my grow yet here is his latest crispy fried and deficient (how is that even possible?), mite infested "Headstash"......





...............


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

All the plants Lemon Kunt has ever posted have been shit.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Nobody likes to see mite infested plants unless it's absolutely necessary lemon.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Nobody likes to see mite infested plants unless it's absolutely necessary lemon.


Straight up offensive that eh?

The daft sod offered me a sample to somehow try and prove it was better than it looked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

And Lemon has no room to talk when it comes to staking up lanky plants......




Outstanding work that is..............


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Are you blind sir? Can u not see?
> 
> in the last pic for example The rougue stray untouched branch bang in the middle...??
> 
> ...


Nobody fukin trains Exo


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I had a look, he slits his wrists with a safety razor blade.


Thanks for clearing that up lad. Bits always weirded me out. Like you get bummed so you cut yer ain cock off...like getting bummed is nae bad enough already.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

> Nobody fukin trains Exo


Am I hearing single colas is the preferred method w exo? I went with my lg container growing style and the damn thing ended up looking like a beached octopus.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So what I'm working with at the moment.
> 
> 1800w over a double tent (1.2m x 2.4m x 2m) full of 18 plants in 8 litre smart type pots and recycled coco.
> 
> ...


Nice sticker.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

DST said:


> Thanks for clearing that up lad. Bits always weirded me out. Like you get bummed so you cut yer ain cock off...like getting bummed is nae bad enough already.


LOL

Yeah as the scene goes it's shortly after he gets bummed in the greenhouse, he tries to reach out to one of the screws for help and the screw dismisses him and locks him in his pad for the night.
He then lays in bed and slits his wrists with the razor blade, bleeds out for a bit then goes to hit the alarm by the door.
The screw he tried to tell is sat in the staff room reading the paper and dismisses the alarm when he sees it's coming from that lads room.
They open the pad the next morning to find the poor kid dead on the floor in a big pool of blood.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

DST said:


> Nice sticker.


I couldn't enter the competition for some reason, I don't remember why, so that's where it ended up.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2017)

Best I have done off an Expo was 220g in a 20l pot. Dr Amber Trichome and her husband helped me chop it one sunny day on my roof terracce. It was grown with lights vertical and on a trellis everything tied back (well as.much as possible). Will look for pic.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Am I hearing single colas is the preferred method w exo? I went with my lg container growing style and the damn thing ended up looking like a beached octopus.


You can cut out the main stem so that the secondary's form main colas of roughly equal size but that's about it.

It doesn't like SCROG at all, it just makes small golf ball buds without forming colas and takes fucking ages to finish.
The SCROG I tried with it went 14+ weeks and it wasn't up to standard, it eventually started putting out nanas.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2017)

Fireballs scissor hash


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It doesn't like SCROG at all, it just makes small golf ball buds without forming colas and takes fucking ages to finish.


glad u mentioned that it may take much more time to finish this way, that was another symptom i noticed w Exxo. did manage to place one outdoors. and while it wasn't efficient, as you say... _it does not like scrog_, but the plant does seem to be mildew resist and stealth (minus the smell). cheese started to creep along like a low ground-cover. this strain may be an outdoor gooden based on bush-height and mold resistance.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> glad u mentioned that it may take much more time to finish this way, that was another symptom i noticed w Exxo. did manage to place one outdoors. and while it wasn't efficient, as you say... _it does not like scrog_, but the plant does seem to be mildew resist and stealth (minus the smell). cheese started to creep along like a low ground-cover. this strain may be an outdoor gooden based on bush-height and mold resistance.


Well if it really is an original Skunk #1 pheno from Sensi back in the day then yeah that'll be why.

David Watson (Sam-Skukman) deliberately fucked up thousands of Afghan plants back in the day to find the strongest pheno to work with..
Deliberately infected plants with mites and all sorts.
The tests became known as 'The torture trials'.

A bit of Skunk #1 creation history for you there.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

"The Yorkshireman, post: 13406579, member: 240826"]*You're a fucking arsehole Lemon, an arsehole*

_*What were the rules again Zedd i think shellys crackin??*_


The stroke your own ego line you got from me years ago!

What a fucking prick you are. [/TE]

I *have taken nothing from you yorkie....other then a shit load of pdfs....you sent me many moons ago....

I read that thread.....i had ago at the guy for not reading what i was writing and posting have ago answers.....whats the prob?

Come on yorky you can do better then that dig deeper....... there must be a few pms or private convos youd like to display???

How about telling everyone how i stole your picks of the smelly Fingerez...that one always makes me laugh.....*


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And Lemon has no room to talk when it comes to staking up lanky plants......
> 
> View attachment 3905374
> 
> ...


Have you seen the crispy leaves on this bad boy.....??


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Nobody likes to see mite infested plants unless it's absolutely necessary lemon.


Who the fuck are you again?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Who the fuck are you again?


The guy who initially pointed out that your plant was mite infested, just after you first posted it.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> The guy who initially pointed out that your plant was mite infested, just after you first posted it.


Limo??


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 13, 2017)

Linen ?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2017)

lol Exo loves 1000w in a 1.2


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3905423


I miss that mother fucker.
Vador has heart problems doesn't look like he'll make it through


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Who the fuck are you again?


That boy right there has earned more respect on here than u ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Limo??


Limonene is the name of a terp but I'm sure u got that way back


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 13, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> an arsehole that doesn't have a clue yet has a massively over inflated opinion of his non existent skills/knowledge.


Are we sure he isn't American? Sounds like one, over opinionated and under educated, boy oh boy sounds like trump to me.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 14, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Are we sure he isn't American? Sounds like one, over opinionated and under educated


Lol.


theslipperbandit said:


> I miss that mother fucker. Vador has heart problems doesn't look like he'll make it through


Vador - 375 lbs
Randy Savage - 58 whey too young for pine overcoat.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 14, 2017)

Abe supertrump?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 14, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lemon Kunt has the cheek to try and critique my grow yet here is his latest crispy fried and deficient (how is that even possible?), mite infested "Headstash"......
> 
> View attachment 3905370
> View attachment 3905371
> ...


And he thinks there good bud shit on a stick I'm not as experienced as a lot of u on here but they looked fucked. An I thought this run wasn't going to well. Just made me feel a lot better there cheers


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 14, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> . Just made me feel a lot better there cheers


Your about to get euphoric...
I aint even given you any of my #milklife techniques yet....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-39257165


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 14, 2017)

Everyone put me on ignore or everyone asleep hahaha. But on this note this has gone well don't no what it's doing fucking thing. But gonna let it go will do for some hash


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Abe supertrump?


supercunt


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-39257165
> 
> View attachment 3905762


Giving growers a bad name the daft cunts.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Giving growers a bad name the daft cunts.


Be one of lemons grows.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Ive 3 bottles of that ninja shit bible was using I'll try this run for flowering and their Calmagdude n next lot I'll try the veg nutes


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Everyone put me on ignore or everyone asleep hahaha. But on this note this has gone well don't no what it's doing fucking thing. But gonna let it go will do for some hash


How many weeks flower is it? Looks good to me


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2017)

I've never been a fan of the lemony types I've smoked. Which is only a couple that were poorly grown. 
It tasted like washing up liquid. But I've ony had a small sample so I'd imagine there are some good ones about. I just haven't had them.
I've only been smoking hash lately anyway. I had a few tester buds from another grower that were nice recently though.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

There five weeks in its like it's stretched to much lol there nowt at the bottom and iv not took out of. Cud I have topped it to much maybe


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Cud I have topped it to much maybe


You sound like a real noob now, you cant top a plant too much.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've never been a fan of the lemony types I've smoked. Which is only a couple that were poorly grown.
> It tasted like washing up liquid. But I've ony had a small sample so I'd imagine there are some good ones about. I just haven't had them.
> I've only been smoking hash lately anyway. I had a few tester buds from another grower that were nice recently though.


I got I think lemon haze off a Polish lad once n hands down best weed I've smoked pungent straight lemon smell with a citrus hint on the inhabitants n super fucking strong


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

Hahaha not had one like this b4 dude.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

It's probably the only cut I'd pay for but the density wasn't there,may of been a lower bud.thinking something like a lemon skunk or something sslh is appealing but I'm not playing with 12 weeks +


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Everyone put me on ignore or everyone asleep hahaha. But on this note this has gone well don't no what it's doing fucking thing. But gonna let it go will do for some hash


Throw up more pics with better lighting and from the whole plans to a few clusters of leaves then maybe someone will help u all I can tell from that pic is she's underfed and atleast 1/3 should of been lollypopped and trained alt more. Imo the better trained plant in veg always out yields just don't defoliate leaves are good but remove a few strategic branches early in flowering I'm still butchering


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyone got a suggestion on par meters? I want to keep track of light degradation on my cobs 1% apparent yearly degradation


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Throw up more pics with better lighting and from the whole plans to a few clusters of leaves then maybe someone will help u all I can tell from that pic is she's underfed and atleast 1/3 should of been lollypopped and trained alt more. Imo the better trained plant in veg always out yields just don't defoliate leaves are good but remove a few strategic branches early in flowering I'm still butchering


I haven't done anything to them but top them this time. And do u think she's underfed what makes u think that dude and I'll get some better pics later on for ya to have a look at have to take them with a proppa camera. As for feeding I go to what the bottle says.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> There five weeks in its like it's stretched to much lol there nowt at the bottom and iv not took out of. Cud I have topped it to much maybe


I got 3 strains they all need dif approach, Exo I never top I do cut most of the lower branches off, she's viney and doesn't mind so I also pick off most of the lower bud sites, gg4 is the opposite, top it to fuck all the way and pinch out apical grow tips for more heads 
So there is no general advice re training its all strain dependent


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> You sound like a real noob now, you cant top a plant too much.


You haven't grown out clone onlys then


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You haven't grown out clone onlys then


No I haven't your right,


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> No I haven't your right,


Then don't pick on the noobs and look a tit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

5 weeks in? Where's the buds?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Then don't pick on the noobs and look a tit


I wasn't picking on no one boss


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I haven't done anything to them but top them this time. And do u think she's underfed what makes u think that dude and I'll get some better pics later on for ya to have a look at have to take them with a proppa camera. As for feeding I go to what the bottle says.


It could be your lighting but the leaves look a tad light,nothing major and that also answers why I think she's underfed. 
Never go by what the bottle says go by plants like I feed veg nutes till week 3 or 4 then half half then week 7-8 pk n finish with ripen


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> 5 weeks in? Where's the buds?


That's what I'm saying dude lol this mite be a bit better of a pic


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It could be your lighting but the leaves look a tad light,nothing major and that also answers why I think she's underfed.
> Never go by what the bottle says go by plants like I feed veg nutes till week 3 or 4 then half half then week 7-8 pk n finish with ripen


Ye I'm getting a few of the leafs turning Wite at the ends but can't move light up as it's right at the top now and it's not a small tent really good 6ft


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

She's definitely sat dom so ur looking at 12 weeks or so but it'll be great,give em time up ur feed till the plants tell u it's enough,feed to the end (wankers flush) n use ur pk maybe week 8 but this is all my imo I'm sure someone will correct me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks well nourished to me a bit of patience and another 6 weeks she'll be golden, and most people hate ripen leaves a metallic taste imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Any cheap sources of endomycorrhizal anyone found she's mad expensive but amazing


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry sat dom lost me there lol


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 15, 2017)

Sativa dominant


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> She's definitely sat dom so ur looking at 12 weeks or so but it'll be great,give em time up ur feed till the plants tell u it's enough,feed to the end (wankers flush) n use ur pk maybe week 8 but this is all my imo I'm sure someone will correct me


 And y not flush I'm using that shogun stuff


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Sativa dominant


Ah right how the hell can ya tell that cuz of the stretch


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 15, 2017)

Overall size of the plant I'm guessing


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

I put that down to topping it for fun lol the other one is compact if ya get me looks good id say


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks well nourished to me a bit of patience and another 6 weeks she'll be golden, and most people hate ripen leaves a metallic taste imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I put that down to topping it for fun lol the other one is compact if ya get me looks good idea say


That's a great plant man see what lighting makes, you'll get nice buds on her yet they fatten at the end


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And y not flush I'm using that shogun stuff


I'm using that in flowering in honour of bizzle.no need to flush. I'm using my same soil for the 6-7 time now all I so I'd mix a fresh bit here n there coffee rusks and the soils never failed me the cannaazyme sorts to rogue dead roots n feeds it to the plant


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's a great plant man see what lighting makes, you'll get nice buds on her yet they fatten at the end


She's a good one but ya no iv was going through the seeds iv got left and can I remember what they are can a fuck lol but smells lovely. So up the others feed then do ya think. The two plants ain't the same strain


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't go over board here just add extra Calmag,some seaweed and ur veg nutes.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Definitely lollypop a bit next time


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm usein all shogun nutes dude and I'll not go over the top lol and iv took a few of but I was thinking they look ok I'll no for next lot I do and thank you for everyone's help much appreciated


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

In the proper lighting she's a great looking plant man, congratulations


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

So now the recycled soil pill head thinks a few iffy leaves needs massive intervention


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks well nourished to me





zeddd said:


> So now the recycled soil pill head thinks a few iffy leaves needs massive intervention


You said she was well nourishes n I simply showed u wrong so yeah ur wrong u wine guzzling swine.i was giving the kid advice since he was being ignored n u used to upsell ripen like a mother fucker I used it till chop and I asked a mate n he said no metallic taste n he uses it on his crop n out of about 20 oz not one complaint of metallic taste.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2017)

Evening men, been nice today


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So now the recycled soil pill head thinks a few iffy leaves needs massive intervention


And what was the massive intervention, the advice perhaps? I pop pill then I stop for a but ur on the top shelf the whole fucking time or wine well the apparent fancy bottles we've yet to see a pic, not even of a fucking bottle


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

You're literally the definition of a pretentious.


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 15, 2017)

Handbags at 10 paces lol!

You pop hundreds of pills for months on end lax amd then stop ffs, and yeah zeddd likes a tipple....What's the problem, we all got out things l, each to ther own


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 15, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, been nice today


Stuck in a fucking workshop all day the day baz, not even a window lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Handbags at 10 paces lol!
> 
> You pop hundreds of pills for months on end lax amd then stop ffs, and yeah zeddd likes a tipple....What's the problem, we all got out things l, each to ther own


Next time I'll taper with d5 but the d10 was the worst ever but I've always done it just straight out quit or take a break in months ain't don't pure mama coke speed anything like that just the xans


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Stuck in a fucking workshop all day the day baz, not even a window lol


U see the shots of my shed a few pages back..is it worth putting the money in to sort it to grow n if so how much I want soundproofing n shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Next time I'll taper with d5 but the d10 was the worst ever but I've always done it just straight out quit or take a break in months ain't don't pure mama coke speed anything like that just the xans


Sounds like ur tryina justify it lol....I've always stayed away from the prescription shit, just the hard stuff for me lol... Not very often tho


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 15, 2017)

What page lax? Sound proofing your looking at something like Kingspan, fucking dear tho. If I was doin it up here I'd look on Gumtree for insulation. Always guys with leftover shit for cheap


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's a few I got leccy in there


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like ur tryina justify it lol....I've always stayed away from the prescription shit, just the hard stuff for me lol... Not very often tho


Can't justify em bar I can function better n laugh n shit atm I'm on lots of prescription mens like seroquil n shit n on xanax no problem


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Still I'll have to water proof her n all but there use to be a washer n dryer in there so I've me bents covered


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2017)

Evening MG, I don't envy you stuck inside mate, unless in a grow that is .Every ones getting Leary in here lately , Weed site be fucked, there more chilled out over at the crack & brown cold turky thread ! Hope your good MG.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Here's a few I got leccy in there


What about the heat. Will show up like a torch won't it sorry if I've missed something here lol. And I dint go and see them today still feeling a bit rough from last night


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

It was the phrase "pill head" that caused the slipper to explode


----------



## ovo (Mar 15, 2017)

Evening lads. He's got a point, the critic never posts pictures while bandit is contributing grows and quips that make us all laugh. All in good spirit too. cheers


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2017)

I wouldn't take anything anyone says in here too seriously.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

ovo said:


> Evening lads. He's got a point, the critic never posts pictures while bandit is contributing grows and quips that make us all laugh. All in good spirit too. cheers


Wasn't criticising ants grow I was encouraging him, read back it's rag week for the slipper


----------



## ovo (Mar 15, 2017)

Mostly here to learn to grow better and for an occasional laugh. I'm no doc, but believe it's all self prescribed medicine.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

This thread was always about the banter and @The Yorkshireman used to fuk noobs off in 100 different ways. It was a testing ground to see who was legit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

DST said:


> I wouldn't take anything anyone says in here too seriously.





ovo said:


> Mostly here to learn to grow better and for an occasional laugh. I'm no doc, but believe it's all self prescribed medicine.


Me n zeddd argue all the time it's what we do in here.tbh he's a sound lads can spot a micro Def from. 50 sheep(unit of measurement in Ireland) and between the racism he drops some pretty solid advice

Sorry I'm wasted so I tagged the wrong post


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> This thread was always about the banter and @The Yorkshireman used to fuk noobs off in 100 different ways. It was a testing ground to see who was legit


He fucking investigated me thinking I was chedz


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What about the heat. Will show up like a torch won't it sorry if I've missed something here lol. And I dint go and see them today still feeling a bit rough from last night


That's the post I was trying to tag


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

I got just short of 6 Oz of my last two and now I'm running out ffs i no was moaning about it can't sell it but I have and now I'm thinking what iv got left is for me lol got a wile till the next are done just hope iv got enough for myself now ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2017)

6oz to last you ....you going to buy it then after a week ?​


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

Na iv give a fair bit away but what I do have left i don't think it's gonna last


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Me n zeddd argue all the time it's what we do in here.tbh he's a sound lads can spot a micro Def from. 50 sheep(unit of measurement in Ireland) and between the racism he drops some pretty solid advice
> 
> Sorry I'm wasted so I tagged the wrong post


Lol xanax post


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2017)

Last me a few week that, that's why I started eating it ,smoking it straight , coz I gave up cigs, all day every day , gets silly


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2017)

An oz lasts me the best part of two months lol
I can't smoke during the day and I only have a joint maybe two after nine o'clock unless I'm canoeing and then fuck knows what I smoke


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> 6oz to last you ....you going to buy it then after a week ?​


lol thought I was bad


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 15, 2017)

That's a slight exaggeration Z, but 3 a week, with the occasional friend round wasn't unheard of, one a week now if I'm smoking blunts


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 15, 2017)

I smoke all day is y I got in to growing as I was spending well way to much a week on it 90 plus some weeks and no wasn't bulk no cunt dose that round here just 10s 20s and 50 deals proppa ripped of and when ya got shit stuff as well takes the piss. So now I'm sat here thinking give away to much now.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

I only do evenings but about 5 g and no I don't drink wine I prefer straight rye whisky


----------



## zeddd (Mar 15, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> That's a slight exaggeration Z, but 3 a week, with the occasional friend round wasn't unheard of, one a week now if I'm smoking blunts


The cano chamber holds a g so I have 5 of them shared


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> He fucking investigated me thinking I was chedz


Anybody even remotely flips me a bit of verbal or comes across as slightly suspect I tear their account to pieces.

Yeah, I've got issues.

lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 15, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Anybody even remotely flips me a bit of verbal or comes across as slightly suspect I tear their account to pieces.
> 
> Yeah, I've got issues.
> 
> lol


I'm the same I'm suspect of every noobs I wouldn't deal with.
Ud love my my mates we smoke retro games n argue non stop it's great Craic


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

I've a half to last me maybe a week n I'm not buying Street crap


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

You'll eventually grow up and get tired or arguing Lax . Took me about 40 year though....I prefer my life a bit quiet now. And there's no point arguing with kids (or your wife) as they are not rational lol.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Nah I miss the days when ud sit around listening to tunes letting our arguments progress into tangents n shit. But father hood actually calms a man now they have a neutering instinct...most anyways


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I've a half to last me maybe a week n I'm not buying Street crap


I'm hoping i dont have to buy shit of the street man but if I run out I'll have to and iv not been to them for a wile now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

I straight refuse I can always go DN if needs be or I've a few mates that charge competitively


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I straight refuse I can always go DN if needs be or I've a few mates that charge competitively


Well don't think I'll have any choice dude and I'm not in to that dn can't afford the bitcoins lol soon as I get the cash she's fucking spending


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

I never make sure that happens, we always have cash stashed about


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't get me wrong i have cash just don't have free cash for bitcoins. cost way to much. And I'm usein these nutes and that's the thing iv been going of


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Amd how are the plants dealing u got a bit of Epsom salt about,assuming a tiny bit to ur next feed


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

Na not got any of that


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

And one plant is fine it's the other but iv give it a bit more then what I'd normally give her


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)

puff a gram or two a day lately, take some days off altogether. dam spliffs w small amount of baccy had me up to 6,8 j's/day for years.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> But father hood actually calms a man now they have a neutering instinct...most anyways


Fatherhood can be far from calming Lol....
And not sure what you mean by neutering instinct......
Dogs get neutered. People have soldering work done lol. Been putting mine off.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

DST said:


> Fatherhood can be far from calming Lol....
> And not sure what you mean by neutering instinct......
> Dogs get neutered. People have soldering work done lol. Been putting mine off.


Fuck that right of mines staying intact thank you haha iv only got one son and two step kids that enough and my lass can't have no more so happy days lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck that right of mines staying intact thank you haha iv only got one son and two step kids that enough and my lass can't have no more so happy days lol


They don't chop off yer cock ya spanner.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

I no that but I'm just not having the snip no not a chance lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Don't get me wrong i have cash just don't have free cash for bitcoins. cost way to much. And I'm usein these nutes and that's the thing iv been going of


Ill sell u 550e worth of coins for 700 pounds no hassle funds done


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ill sell u 550e worth of coins for 700 pounds no hassle funds done


Ya no what thanks for the offer dude but iv just this morning had to pay 850 site fees but I do really appreciate it tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

No bud any time


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ya no what thanks for the offer dude but iv just this morning had to pay 850 site fees but I do really appreciate it tho


550 euros is.......well, not 700 gbp lmfao
Watch Lax he'll tell you its raining whilst taking a piss in yer pocket.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

Did he mean Euros not sure ya no


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)

Thread is sacred. Are these hand hewn logs?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Thread is sacred. Are these hand hewn logs?


Eh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

DST said:


> 550 euros is.......well, not 700 gbp lmfao
> Watch Lax he'll tell you its raining whilst taking a piss in yer pocket.


Quit jiving my hassle extra charges are the inconvenience, paying to get a minimum of. 3 to get coins out (so he'd hit higher if he needs coins)then all the charges added transferring the coins,tumbling em...so shut it lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Eh


I'm lookin for garyboy have you seen him?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh and I meant pounds


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I'm lookin for garyboy have you seen him?


He's out at the min lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

Got got to say aswell the humidity in my tent is high can't get it below 60 doing my head in


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Quit jiving my hassle extra charges are the inconvenience, paying to get a minimum of. 3 to get coins out (so he'd hit higher if he needs coins)then all the charges added transferring the coins,tumbling em...so shut it lol


Remind me not to come to you for f-exchange quotes.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Bitcoins good dropped a little there I buy when they drop(I've an app to notify below 1120) then I buy 20-80 depending on the drop but I've been doing alright


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Well with euro to euro urs I'd ditch so she takes a 12% disgusting parades and accent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Day ago verses a month ago ￼one month ago ￼ ￼youd be amazed at how much the currency fluxuayesb


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Then when it's high. The site let's u cash out. U can buy and sell both money and bitcoins but for money it's a . 3 minimum so that's be sweet for cleaning money,just small amounts at a time


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

Iv not a clue how this works dude lol something I need to look in to but I don't have a laptop just use me phone. See if the gf will let me use hers lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Well get on the YouTube


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

Hahaha I will do pal. Trying to get this money I'm owed from that job i took on and I walked out now there sayin I'm not gonna get me fucking money well pissed off here man


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 16, 2017)

Evening men , your all a load of cunts by the way !


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2017)

St paddy's tomoro, I reckon lax should do us another jig lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2017)

Met my wife on Paddy's night in the Dam. Done really well at remembering her name, only to find out she had me in her phone as Scottish for a good while. She had no clue what I was called.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

1095 for coins atm


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> 1095 for coins atm


Sounds u spend that much ye what can ya get for that tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Sounds u spend that much ye what can ya get for that tho


It's at 1074. Now


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Sounds u spend that much ye what can ya get for that tho


Go to localbitcoins.com and you can buy £20 worth of bitcoins if you want and loads of ways to pay. 
I've only been doing bitcoins and dn for about nine months. 
If I can work it out anyone can lol
I did have someone showing me the ropes though.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 16, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Go to localbitcoins.com and you can buy £20 worth of bitcoins if you want and loads of ways to pay.
> I've only been doing bitcoins and dn for about nine months.
> If I can work it out anyone can lol
> I did have someone showing me the ropes though.


Ah right so ya don't have to spend a shit loads then I like it another thing to look in to then.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

What's the Craic lads trying to offload 100s at 180e so I can buy coins asap￼￼￼hope she keeps falling then she rockets n I either cash out or get a 5 k pack,not sure yet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 16, 2017)

Booms


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd. Of taken a few 100 out as a load if I'd caught this


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well slipper hope ya have loads a potatoes and guinness ready for today ha 

And a happy paddys day to all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't drink n I've bad social anxiety not to mention the traveller from ratkeel saying they're gonna fuck the place up


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Well slipper hope ya have loads a potatoes and guinness ready for today ha
> 
> And a happy paddys day to all


Hope things are well Irish.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh he's grand but true southern Irish man gets attacked on his pretty clean floor


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2017)

"pretty clean floor"? Fuck off lax it was fucking boggin lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2017)

What's the plans today lax?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 17, 2017)

Right lads the humidity in me tent is getting out of hand now and I can't get the cunt down any ideas. Am I gonna have to get bigger intake and out take fans or what lol. And the one that looks the best one smells like cat piss any ideas on that to


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2017)

Plenty of air exchange & the cats pissed on that one ! Job done


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 17, 2017)

Hahaha na there's no cats about dude and bigger fans then


----------



## scrambo (Mar 17, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> "Can we have a burn sir" springs to mind and that poor cunt getting it up the Gary glitter in the greenhouse. And I think @DST may be correct, he's cuts his own cock off under the blanket in his cell - IIRC
> @Mastergrow @scrambo
> @zeddd



http://scummovie.wikia.com/wiki/Davis
''despite Davis' obvious distressed state. Davis then cuts his wrists with a razor blade while in bed to commit suicide''

aint a whole lot of info online its a pretty old film after all, the remake of sorts again it was his wrists

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_Pound_(film)
''Davis goes back to his bunk, eventually committing suicide by slitting his wrists''

https://movietruthblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/06/scum-1979/
''At his wit’s end, he slits his wrists after his cries of distress are ignored by the screws''

whats the matter with you people lol carnt someone just top thereselfs the normal way without any nob-chopping lol


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> http://scummovie.wikia.com/wiki/Davis
> ''despite Davis' obvious distressed state. Davis then cuts his wrists with a razor blade while in bed to commit suicide''
> 
> aint a whole lot of info online its a pretty old film after all, the remake of sorts again it was his wrists
> ...


He shouldn't of been holding his hands around his groin then lol......now, "I spit on your Grave".....the women definitely chops the guys knob off in that lmfknoboff


----------



## scrambo (Mar 17, 2017)

DST said:


> He shouldn't of been holding his hands around his groin then lol......now, "I spit on your Grave".....the women definitely chops the guys knob off in that lmfknoboff


technically i think ya find it was his bollacks in ''i spit on your grave'' D lol

they banned that film at the start i think for a while anyway? the remakes aint too sad a watch either.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> technically i think ya find it was his bollacks in ''i spit on your grave'' D lol


I wasn't watching that closely mate...fingers in front of the face haha. Bobbit, that was the woman in the US...right enough of this chat!!


----------



## scrambo (Mar 17, 2017)

DST said:


> I wasn't watching that closely mate...fingers in front of the face haha. Bobbit, that was the woman in the US...right enough of this chat!!


im my defence lol in the uncut version im pretty shore you see a clip of said ''bollacks'' in the sink


----------



## scrambo (Mar 17, 2017)

anyone remember this old film, use to bloody love it as youth fucking 1995 tho shit only 22yrs ago....


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> im my defence lol in the uncut version im pretty shore you see a clip of said ''bollacks'' in the sink


Is this the film from 78? She does him in the bath is all I remember....Lots of blood. Can't believe there is like 3 sequels lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

Ffs. I need a smoke now.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> anyone remember this old film, use to bloody love it as youth fucking 1995 tho shit only 22yrs ago....


Shadwell dogs.....


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I don't drink n I've bad social anxiety not to mention the traveller from ratkeel saying they're gonna fuck the place up


U dnt drink ?? Only sumtimes so ha


----------



## damian0536 (Mar 17, 2017)

Any green house growers here or windowsill growers if so how did it go? I haven't grown for a while now but was using cfl lighting before... let me know what you all do and what you use..


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Hope things are well Irish.


Things are good man.. things get a bit mad wit a kid but i think i gettin me head around it.. hows u been


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 17, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> Any green house growers here or windowsill growers if so how did it go? I haven't grown for a while now but was using cfl lighting before... let me know what you all do and what you use..


Ye iv got some good tomatoes on in my greenhouse an there nice and red. Got some potatoes on to and lettuce gonna have a right good salad


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 17, 2017)

Forgot to say got some cress on the kitchen windowsill


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 17, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Forgot to say got some cress on the kitchen windowsill


I got a bonsai on mine


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 17, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> U dnt drink ?? Only sumtimes so ha


Not with the mess I'm on make I'd be wandered my xanax consumption alone would have me dead so I'd to quit the booze


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not with the mess I'm on make I'd be wandered my xanax consumption alone would have me dead so I'd to quit the booze


Aye cos there's no chance of u kicking the xanax lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 17, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Things are good man.. things get a bit mad wit a kid but i think i gettin me head around it.. hows u been


Aye fair play m8, I been grand Irish, always busy at work. No grow on tho which is a bit wank but not really in rush for one either tbh lol


----------



## makka (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> http://scummovie.wikia.com/wiki/Davis
> ''despite Davis' obvious distressed state. Davis then cuts his wrists with a razor blade while in bed to commit suicide''
> 
> aint a whole lot of info online its a pretty old film after all, the remake of sorts again it was his wrists
> ...


Must of bugged that one lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 17, 2017)

makka said:


> Must of bugged that one lol


i no mate, went all yman on that post with me copy n pastes n quotes n whatnot, dunno what came over me lol


----------



## makka (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i no mate, went all yman on that post with me copy n pastes n quotes n whatnot, dunno what came over me lol


Lmao you did him proud man


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 17, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> Any green house growers here or windowsill growers if so how did it go? I haven't grown for a while now but was using cfl lighting before... let me know what you all do and what you use..


Greenhouse? Windowsill? CFL? Give your head a shake.



Rocking 1800w of HPS.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 17, 2017)

I wouldn't of thought a windowsill grown bud would be much cop anyway


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 17, 2017)

You can get some lost-cost volume outa greenhouse. depends of how many hours of direct sunlight available.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2017)

Evening men....again


----------



## damian0536 (Mar 17, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> You can get some lost-cost volume outa greenhouse. depends of how many hours of direct sunlight available.


I know it wouldn't be as good as a tent and some quality lighting but was just a thought as it would be a lot easier to just let nature do its thing and wanted to know if there was any decent outcome to it. I have only ever grown once 2 plants I am also talking about autos too.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 17, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> I have only ever grown once 2 plants I am also talking about autos too.


@The Yorkshireman sounds alot like your friend lemon!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 17, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> I know it wouldn't be as good as a tent and some quality lighting but was just a thought as it would be a lot easier to just let nature do its thing and wanted to know if there was any decent outcome to it. I have only ever grown once 2 plants I am also talking about autos too.


Have you got the space to do it in? It's gonna smell if your neighbors are close. With short seasons and rain, a greenhouse is the way to go with outdoors. Also, try not to admit to growing "autos" if you want other growers to take u seriously haa


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 17, 2017)

Roasted these coffee beans in the kitchen, low-tech Whirley Pop style, last night.

dank stuff if you're into stimulants.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2017)

I hate coffee, but with a blunt, u can't beat it  mmmmmm


----------



## damian0536 (Mar 17, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Have you got the space to do it in? It's gonna smell if your neighbors are close. With short seasons and rain, a greenhouse is the way to go with outdoors. Also, try not to admit to growing "autos" if you want other growers to take u seriously haa


Yea maybe I'll get a few seeds and give one a go in a green house won't hurt to experiment I guess.. and I heard autos are easy due to not worrying about light cycle to much and as it's already been said I am a noob (as everyone else was once) so Google can only tell me so much.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 17, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> Google can only tell me so much.


Autos suck cos ya can't get much of a yield. Check out these sections for what you're interested in, you may find more answers.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/
https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


----------



## scrambo (Mar 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I hate coffee, but with a blunt, u can't beat it  mmmmmm


u actually smoking again then baz? tutut lol not just the eating it mate?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2017)

^^^^^ no mate, just saying they go together like ermmmmm, getting stoned & food , lots of fancy,once in a while food mate lol only ,my while is nightly :/


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2017)

About 5 month off fags, I have had the occasional blunt if I'm honest , which I strive to be ,as often as poss,whenever poss, if I can that is


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> anyone remember this old film, use to bloody love it as youth fucking 1995 tho shit only 22yrs ago....


Used to drink in a pub in South London with a landlord just like that, including the taped up bat


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 17, 2017)

And not a penny to my name


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> I know it wouldn't be as good as a tent and some quality lighting but was just a thought as it would be a lot easier to just let nature do its thing and wanted to know if there was any decent outcome to it. I have only ever grown once 2 plants I am also talking about autos too.


I grow plants in a greenhouse. My nicest weed has been done through light deprivation. That means being there every night to put a cover overr the plant or to put the plant into a cupboard to control the amount of darkness it gets (darkness being the key to induce flowering).
I have often found with the indica strains I prefer that they do not finish properly in Northern European light schedules....greenhouse or not. Edit. Although you can but you have to rely on a dry October. 

Here's a light deprivation plant in full flower at the start of summer.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Autos suck cos ya can't get much of a yield. Check out these sections for what you're interested in, you may find more answers.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/auto-flowering-strains.127/


Do u have a multiple personality disorder or did u drop waaaaaaay 2 much acid in ur youth


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

Beginning to think I haven't done enough. Always been a lightweight when it comes to substances. Far as autos versus regina photoperiods, stick with rochelle.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I got a bonsai on mine


I've got a 15 year old Crasula Ovata tree I grew from a snip


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

For out door in Northern Europe I would say autos (or ruderalis if we want to get technical) are probably not a bad idea. If you are not a heavy smoker then the effects will also be fine for you.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I've got a 15 year old Crasula Ovata tree I grew from a snip


I've got a money plant about that age but I had to put her outside on the veranda as we couldnt sit at our table anymore as it had taken over. It's self cloning which is great. The branches now hang down over the sides of the pot and all the lowers start growing roots while still on the plant. I think everyone I know in the Dam has a snip of her.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> I know it wouldn't be as good as a tent and some quality lighting but was just a thought as it would be a lot easier to just let nature do its thing and wanted to know if there was any decent outcome to it. I have only ever grown once 2 plants I am also talking about autos too.


Lmfao, too risky with smell


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

DST said:


> I've got a money plant about that age but I had to put her outside on the veranda as we couldnt sit at our table anymore as it had taken over. It's self cloning which is great. The branches now hang down over the sides of the pot and all the lowers start growing roots while still on the plant. I think everyone I know in the Dam has a snip of her.


You can get nice pink edges to the leaves if they get a bit too much uv


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

Got my mate and his Mrs coming over for dinner tonight. Sent a message that I am making Malay chicken curry. He phoned right back to say he didn't like Indians lmfao. Erm alright lad but it's not Indian. Upshot is. He's having a fish finger sandwich lol. I would have thought a Jamaican would have been into a bit of curry but he's a fussy sort. Went out to a Thai place one night and he took the hump because they didn't have Prawn crackers...sat and ate Fuk all.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You can get nice pink edges to the leaves if they get a bit too much uv


Not.much chance of that here....how do dark clouds do lad?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

Just made chilli fried beef and veg with rice and fried eggs for breakfast on an early morning of trimming, good Jamaican breakfast cos I chucked some dunns river jerk in it


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds good zeddd, I can hardly even be assed to get up and make a bit of toast lol, another joint might help motivate me...


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2017)

A m8 got some gg4 of the dn......Definitely not gg4 lol, the lad said he musta mixed it up with something else. Not a bad smoke but dunno what it is


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds good zeddd, I can hardly even be assed to get up and make a bit of toast lol, another joint might help motivate me...


Yeah been there with food but these days got to keep healthy to keep the show on the road ffs


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah I've just had a shite yield cos had to move the plants at 7 weeks for 48 hrs but I changed the spectrum with less uv and more mh and the potency is flooring me I feel like I been on the sazerac in an opium den


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yeah been there with food but these days got to keep healthy to keep the show on the road ffs


I eat pretty well I think, most the time anyway. I'll sit here and get bombed for an hour or two then get some bacon n eggs on with a couple cheese and bacon sodas


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2017)

What you chopping m8? How long you left on that ammo or have u still got it?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What you chopping m8? How long you left on that ammo or have u still got it?


I'm a month out due to inspection n only just flppd the amo, beautiful she is so far


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm a month out due to inspection n only just flppd the amo, beautiful she is so far


Looked like a yeilder from what I seen of her, would need to be to make up for the longer flower time


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Looked like a yeilder from what I seen of her, would need to be to make up for the longer flower time


Yes it's only gonna be a sideshow special going retail n percy


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

Mine always seem to need a week longer than others, Exo is 65 for swollen calyxs so ammos gonna be 11 I know it


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 18, 2017)

A mate of a mate just got 15oz from his first gg and ten off an Exo in the same NFT tray in a 1.2 tent. I don't know how long he vegged for. He says it took over the whole grow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2017)

Fuck me a pic would of been Savage,shame


----------



## ovo (Mar 18, 2017)

He did, eh?


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 18, 2017)

Cheesy Porn,Final few days


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 18, 2017)

2 Plant SCROG


----------



## mr buddy (Mar 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Plenty of air blowing inside the tent and good ventilation and you won't have any heat issues. Another option is put it in the loft.


got heat down now to 78f.to 82f max.made my own filter from a cooker hood extractor. made a small co2 unit. just need humidity stable it's always about 38 tried everything just can't get it to 50. placed hot bowl of water in and hot it upto 45. so I thing a fogger unit is next step


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

you still about yman? 

whatcha think of brineing meat? had never done before but thought id have a go n start with a chicken, was well pleased with it proper juicy n more tasty me chicken came out, gonna try a flavoured brine n a leg of lamb next.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> you still about yman?
> 
> whatcha think of brineing meat? had never done before but thought id have a go n start with a chicken, was well pleased with it proper juicy n more tasty me chicken came out, gonna try a flavoured brine n a leg of lamb next.


Lamb loses all that shitty barnyard taste with a good salting, only way Mrs will eat it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> you still about yman?
> 
> whatcha think of brineing meat? had never done before but thought id have a go n start with a chicken, was well pleased with it proper juicy n more tasty me chicken came out, gonna try a flavoured brine n a leg of lamb next.


Aye I'm here, just.
I'm about to get changed into scruffs so I can go water the girls before lights on.

I've never tried brining meat really, I've made my own ham out of a pork leg in pretty much the same way but I've never tried anything else.

I'd probably have to try something done by somebody else before I could tell if it was my cup of tea or not.
I probably wouldn't try it off my own back, I'd be too scared of maybe not liking it and wasting some meat.
Even though halal chickens round here are like £3. lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lamb loses all that shitty barnyard taste with a good salting, only way Mrs will eat it


me old man use to say the same zedd about the taste he never liked lamb use to say it tastes like it smell (live) lol (he never brined it tho)

im gonna go for a rosemary,tyme n garlic brine on the lamb, times im reading online are all over the place tho some say a hr n lb some 8-10hr how long you reckon?


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Aye I'm here, just.
> I'm about to get changed into scruffs so I can go water the girls before lights on.
> 
> I've never tried brining meat really, I've made my own ham out of a pork leg in pretty much the same way but I've never tried anything else.
> ...


i was well impressed mate with me chicken, was just so much more juicy n tasty i was mindful tho not to over do it with the salt tho was worried it would come out too salty, brined it about 14hr aswel lol prob too long but was lovely.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> me old man use to say the same zedd about the taste he never liked lamb use to say it tastes like it smell lol (he never brined it tho)
> 
> im gonna go for a rosemary,tyme n garlic brine on the lamb, times im reading online are all over the place tho some say a hr n lb some 8-10hr how long you reckon?



About a day per pound when making hams mate.

Hours is no good.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> About a day per pound when making hams mate.
> 
> Hours is no good.


nice1, i was thinking wtf is a few hours gonna do?!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

When my butcher makes dry cure bacon it takes like 5 days or so.

He usually puts it in on Monday and it's ready for Friday.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> .
> 
> I've never tried brining meat really, I've made my own ham out of a pork leg in pretty much the same way but I've never tried anything else.


how did ya make the ham then mate? i loves abit of ham lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> how did ya make the ham then mate? i loves abit of ham lol


Pork leg brined with some herbs and a bit of honey.

Ham is just cured pork leg.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pork leg brined with some herbs and a bit of honey.
> 
> Ham is just cured pork leg.


howd it come out? any good?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> howd it come out? did you rate it?


Not bad to be honest, I'm not a massive ham fan but I wanted to make it for sandwiches mostly and I watched Food Unwrapped one time where they showed how they make em in a factory and they inject the meat with salt water with loads of other chemicals in so that it's done pretty much in a couple of hours if not straight away.

I think it was better than what you'd get in the shops cos it doesn't have the other shite in it like nitrates and stuff, it was defo jucier and had more flavour because of the herbs.
They put nitrates in pork cos if you don't preserve it then it goes grey pretty quick, but nitrates give you cancer.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

Injecting meat with salt water is not the same as soaking meat in salt water.
And the "secret ingredients" in the water are nitrates and other chemical preservatives.






Just look how the legs swell up when injected with loads of water (water that you pay for in the weight).
Fuck that shit.

I'm trying to find nitrate free bacon but not had the chance to speak to my butcher lately as he's just moved shops.
He buys young animals at auction and then rears them free range on his farm in Skipton until they're ready for slaughter, then makes all his own produce from the meat.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Injecting meat with salt water is not the same as soaking meat in salt water.
> And the "secret ingredients" are chemical nitrates and other preservatives.
> 
> 
> ...


the amount of processed meat i fucking eat ive prob already done the damage, too late for me i thinks lol

had any good steaks lately mate? aint had any for a while meself tbh


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

Time for a salad tonight and that second porch chop I cooked lastnight. It's chicken that has no shelf life, talk about foul, the smell is atrocious if you let it go half a week uncooked. I'll check that ham vid later york.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> had any good steaks lately mate? aint had any for a while meself tbh


Yeah, Wednesday and Thursday night I was on Aldi sirloin.

I'm all in for Aldi steak, even the cheaper 21 day aged ones at about £3.50 each are good stuff.

I'm on steak about once a week these days.

I've been on a ketogenic diet since xmas and my new fave meal is steak, eggs and avocado chips deep fried in beef dripping.
Avocado is healthy as fuck, loads of good fats in em but they always taste green and sharp when I try them raw. I like guacamole but avocados on their own are just horrible, till I came across avocado chips on a Keto blog about a month ago, tried them once and I'm hooked, proper tasty they are.

They sound wrong but you just have to try them, spot on with steak and eggs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2017)

Getting a grand load to get me some coin they're still at 933


----------



## ovo (Mar 18, 2017)

What if Bitcoin's in bubble and its gone go below 800


----------



## ovo (Mar 18, 2017)

Recessive saty jeans on this blurple indica this ones gone have buzz and hues.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

ovo said:


> What if Bitcoin's in bubble and its gone go below 800


The lower it goes the better as she always spikes,look at the graphs throughout the YR I've seen 700+ euro raises in the blink of an eye so there I got 500e worth they charge 20 now I'm back to 489 in coins which I'll kep and hope she rockets by a few quid
It's more so a bit of fun like cards online. I love selling the btc on the site after they raise n buy when they crash simple


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Basically a btc is a uncentralised currency linked to no bank, it's hard to control and monitor and since its uncentralised


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 19, 2017)

Think ur goin on about these coins a bit much lax, with the movement in them ye need to spend thousands to make anything worth talking about ffs, spending a grand odd to make 50 quid or so, and with the hassle, and the point that it's still a gamble, not for me. Hardly worth it unless your goin all out with 1000s on them


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

I just spent 400e when they were at 922 and now now bad for a small bit of change


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 19, 2017)

Ur Irish lax, you'd be better off at the bookies lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

0.55298138 that's me dn wallet now from the last week, I get a 500e max purchase so I have to keep an eye on the market n I get notifications with drops and rises cuz u can also trade btc for money n shit n all it means is I get me drugs cheaper..one more grand amd I've me 5000 pills . but I've a fairy landing soon so I'll have to sort him first n just let the coins appreciate or depreciate in value...how exciting shouldn't be 2 long I always money his stuff stupid fast


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Ur Irish lax, you'd be better off at the bookies lol


Never been mate this has better odds imo and I can do it all on my phone.mind my towns either a chemist bar or bookie


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> d-town investment property. For the price of a few grow tents, I could acquire this gem. little paint, few shingles... easily turn a profit
> View attachment 3909050


Obviously get some inspectors in n make sure she's not sinking n shit,nice proper job congratulations


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 19, 2017)

And u don't go to the bookies, ye don't drink so hardly go to the pub and you Def don't need the chemist lol, not much ther for u lax lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Obviously get some inspectors in n make sure she's not sinking n shit,nice proper job congratulations


Could ship me over and do the work for him, I'm sure me and abe would get on like a house on fire


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Hahahahahaha if u get anything done



NEEW TRAINSPOTTING IS OU


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 19, 2017)

Been wanting to watch that but haven't bothered even trying to look for it yet, where u get it lax


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 19, 2017)

You'd be better betting on odds on favourites. They very rarely lose especially on the all weather tracks.
Me and a bloke I worked with used to do it. The local bookies refused to let us bet more than fifty a race. We made more doing that than working. I stopped when I lost 400 in a day on two races. We normally only did a few a week.
It was easy. All we did was look in the paper at the biggest difference between the favourite and second favourite. 11-10 and 4-1 would be about right. Most of the time the odds were terrible. Betting 200 to win 300 but they still lose but most of the time they don't.
If you look at last Monday and Tuesdays papers for example you might see it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 19, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Your about to get euphoric...
> I aint even given you any of my #milklife techniques yet....


#lemonandmilkdon'tfuckingmixfool


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Been wanting to watch that but haven't bothered even trying to look for it yet, where u get it lax


Project tv


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah it's something to do last bit I been doing this n I'm that bit closer to 5k
1.07330860 BTC


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Project tv


What's the quality like, I can only find cam copies of T2


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Only shit comes I've a load of flicks I'm waiting for dvdrip


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Only shit comes I've a load of flicks I'm waiting for dvdrip


There's a bluray of Rogue One if that's up your street.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Seen that ages ago ivebseenbthaat matt Damon China flick like a YR ago


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

Just browned off some oxtail with onions carrots mushrooms, cooking it in red wine, garlic mash, kale and roasted parsnips, takes fkin 6 hours the cunt


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 19, 2017)

Ffs bought a new fan on Friday and it's to loud that's 50 quid down the pan. Have to try a dehumidifier


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

B


Antgotaclue said:


> Ffs bought a new fan on Friday and it's to loud that's 50 quid down the pan. Have to try a dehumidifier


best bet for all year growing is 8 inch rvk low volume


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 19, 2017)

Gonna see if I can take it bk and get a different one and are them ones not to noisy


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> #lemonandmilkdon'tfuckingmixfool


Okey dokey!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

No one runs a dehumidifier in the uk, 8 inch on a fan speed controller carbon filter rhino pro, I only run ac when ambient is >30


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

Made 33 e from that..solid gold crocs be coming my way


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 19, 2017)

^^^^^along with the CID,FBI,MI5, CIA & MFI & probly B&Q


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 19, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^along with the CID,FBI,MI5, CIA & MFI & probly B&Q


You forgot B&M and MIB lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

ovo said:


> Recessive saty jeans on this blurple indica this ones gone have buzz and hues.
> View attachment 3908995 View attachment 3908996


What's the other thing on there apart from the steak and egg?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> d-town investment property. For the price of a few grow tents, I could acquire this gem. little paint, few shingles... easily turn a profit
> View attachment 3909050


A burned out shell of a wooden house?

That's a ground up rebuild mate, it's no doer upper.

You're basically paying for the plot of land it sits on.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 19, 2017)

Ano that but iv had to got bk to my old fan and that's just gonna have to do for now. Can't be upgrading all that just yet. Never had a problem b4 but I'm putting it down to how bad the weather has been lately with it being in the cellar.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Just browned off some oxtail with onions carrots mushrooms, cooking it in red wine, garlic mash, kale and roasted parsnips, takes fkin 6 hours the cunt


I'm just about to throw some seasoned and diced steak, shallots, garlic, rosemary, shrooms in a frying pan of top shelf olive oil.

Give it a shuffle for a few mins then throw it over some diced avocado chips and a couple of fried eggs.

A quick random munch.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm just about to throw some seasoned and diced steak, shallots, garlic, rosemary, shrooms in a frying pan of top shelf olive oil.
> 
> Give it a shuffle for a few mins then throw it over some diced avocado chips and a couple of fried eggs.


I had bangers n mash it was beaut!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^along with the CID,FBI,MI5, CIA & MFI & probly B&Q


n MDF


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I had bangers n mash it was beaut!


I can't do mash anymore, I'm ketogenic/carb free.


Well I've been cheating a bit this last couple of weeks, the odd day or two I've had low carb days.
It throws me out of keto but it's not the end of the world, I fall back in within a day or so.

I had a few grilled chicken salad wraps last night, about 80g of carbs tops in 4 small wraps.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A burned out shell of a wooden house?
> 
> That's a ground up rebuild mate, it's no doer upper.
> 
> You're basically paying for the plot of land it sits on.


Piece of shit bog


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

Mash is 2/3 potatoes 1/3 butter, no milk


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> A burned out shell of a wooden house?
> 
> That's a ground up rebuild mate, it's no doer upper.
> 
> You're basically paying for the plot of land it sits on.


With fukked up building regs saying u can only build a wooden house on that methane leak zone


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't understand Yanks and the obsession with shitty wooden plank houses.
Fire fucks it, rot fucks it, termites fuck it, woodworm fucks it, shit weather fucks it.

And those built in tornado/hurricane areas are just stupid.

We've got pubs older than their country for a reason.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't understand Yanks and the obsession with shitty wooden plank houses.
> Fire fucks it, rot fucks it, termites fuck it, woodworm fucks it, shit weather fucks it.
> 
> And those built in tornado/hurricane areas are just stupid.
> ...


Jim stone


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Jim stone


Who?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Mash is 2/3 potatoes 1/3 butter, no milk


No milk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

16 Exodus Cheese, 1 Livers/Blues, 1 Gorilla Glue #4.
4 weeks 12/12 under 1800w HPS.
1.2 x 2.4 x 2m tent.



Left side.


Right side.


Gorilla Glue #4.




PH is off so they're far from spot on, a couple have low level Calcium defs and a few have had a little too much Nitrogen last week with one a bit N def.
The tent's too crowded for me to check medium PH from now on so I'll just have to work with it as it is and guess.

I reckon it's time to get fresh coco for the next run, I've been recycling this stuff for near on 5 years and it's starting to fuck shit up.
Plants are no longer consistent across the board and there's quite a variation in health.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 19, 2017)

Detroit was a boom town between 1910-1950 and there are many solid elegant brick and stone homes, but since it's decline a lot of the neighborhoods are unliveable and 'scrapers' have gutted most vacants. Finally the city has begun to turn around but it's so many sq miles, only in pockets has rebirth begun to be seen.

The mere thought of purchasing that burned out facade was my attempt at a goofysarcastic joke.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^along with the CID,FBI,MI5, CIA & MFI & probly B&Q


For trading a legal currency? Goodluck catching me in my golden crocs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

Aye the death of its car industry fucked Detroit.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Goodluck catching me in my golden crocs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Mash is 2/3 potatoes 1/3 butter, no milk


The milks depending on how long u steamed em for so after they've been peeled the sling u mash em with the butter n and undercooked bits will soften with the milk


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

They'll soften with just the butter better.

Milk waters down the flavour of mash I reckon, no need for it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 19, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3909263


I couldn't make it My profile pic ffs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 19, 2017)

Thee golden crocs


----------



## ovo (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What's the other thing on there apart from the steak and egg?


On the plate? The yoke broke on the second egg, so I quick scrambled it. The meal needed more but I kept it simple and fast. I'm going to look for that avocado product you mentioned. Raw avocados taste fine imo, but always looking for something new.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 19, 2017)

ovo said:


> On the plate? The yoke broke on the second egg, so I quick scrambled it. The meal needed more but I kept it simple and fast. I'm going to look for that avocado product you mentioned. Raw avocados taste fine imo, but always looking for something new.


Avocado chips you make yourself mate.

1) Cut an avocado into 2 half's length ways and take the stone out.

2) Cut each half into quarters, then those quarters into 8ths so you end up with triangle shaped chunky chips.

3) Skin each piece buy running a knife between the skin and avocado flesh.

4) Deep fry the avocado pieces just like you would with potato chips.

They taste awesome fried in beef dripping or lard.
I've not tried oil but I don't use processed vegetable oils anymore, only extra virgin olive oil and extra virgin rapeseed oil for shallow frying and general cooking.
My chip pan is filled with beef dripping.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 19, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 16 Exodus Cheese, 1 Livers/Blues, 1 Gorilla Glue #4.
> 4 weeks 12/12 under 1800w HPS.
> 1.2 x 2.4 x 2m tent.
> 
> ...


That's only a little bit smaller than my area and you've 18 in there. 
I thought I was taking the piss with 8 lol
I've never even thought of recycling my coco. I've only just finished my third go with it. I use ripen though so I would've thought that because that triggers the plant to finish it would confuse the next lot of vegging plants to go in that medium. I have no scientific evidence of that. It's just a hunch. Plus I had fungus gnats once and wouldn't want to risk it even though I use nematodes as a preventative measure


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Thee golden crocs


Mythology states he who is bestowed with the crocs becomes the procrastinator of all procrastination.example one ;I piss on my hands to save time from washing em


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> They'll soften with just the butter better.
> 
> Milk waters down the flavour of mash I reckon, no need for it.


I'm not talking ltrs just a dash oh n fry some cabbage n make colcanon


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 20, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mythology states he who is bestowed with the crocs becomes the procrastinator of all procrastination.example one ;I piss on my hands to save time from washing em


First bit wtf and pissing on ya hand is dirty man hahaha


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> First bit wtf and pissing on ya hand is dirty man hahaha


He irish though so anything is considered lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 20, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> He irish though so anything is considered lol


Ah I see


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2017)

Pay the UK thread a visit and it's all feckin crocs and mashed potato.. The fuck?!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 20, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Pay the UK thread a visit and it's all feckin crocs and mashed potato.. The fuck?!


you sound surprised?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 20, 2017)

Not nearly as impressive as @The Yorkshireman 's but it's nearly done maybe another week or 2 trichs are mainly cloudy 1 or 2 amber oh it's special queen #1


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> you sound surprised?


It used to be the yorkshireman(?) talking about the intricacies of cocktail making and such. Now it's how much milk to put in your mash. 

And anyway, you don't put milk in mashed potatoes! Double cream and butter! 

So that aside, how's it all going? Any strain revolutions take place in the past year or two? I'm rather sad over how out of touch I am with the cannabis world these days. Haven't even rolled up a king skin in about 6 months


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2017)

Nothing wrong lounging around in crocs.i use to have leather ones but alls the pussy I be hitting stained em so I switched to crocs just wipe or lick em clean


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 20, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nothing wrong lounging around in crocs.i use to have leather ones but alls the pussy I be hitting stained em so I switched to crocs just wipe or lick em clean


I have a green pair and I like to wear mine!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Avocado chips you make yourself mate.
> 
> 1) Cut an avocado into 2 half's length ways and take the stone out.
> 
> ...


Sweet potato chips are lush. Plus you can eat sweet potato on a carbon free diet.

TTT. How's it going lad. You still studying?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> TTT. How's it going lad. You still studying?


Could be better. Living in London, and Kuroi started working at a council city farm 4 months ago, and still hasn't been paid a penny, so enjoying trying to finance both of us of my £300 a month student living budget. I had to send her to work with a sachet of cuppa soup and some stale bread today. 

Dissertation is due at 3pm tomorrow, and then 4 final assignments by the end of the week, so the end is almost in sight  Inherited a bit of money last year (most of which ended up invested in watches  ), so the plan is to graduate, get any job available to pay off the last £7000 of my rent, and then look at buying some land somewhere cheap and foreign and living the simple life (and finally growing again, I'll never get my head around paying £120 a half)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> Sweet potato chips are lush. Plus you can eat sweet potato on a carb free diet.


I find sweet potato chips to be too soft and generally soggy.


No you can't eat sweet potatoes on carb free/Keto diets.
Sweet potatoes have about 20g of carbs per 100g of which around 4g are simple sugar (that's why they taste sweet).
Regular potatoes have less carbs and sugar per 100g than sweet potatoes do.

20g of carbs is my limit for the day on Keto, (actually as little as possible) so a portion of sweet potato or a banana for example and that's me fucked (I don't do fruit anymore, it's packed with fructose which is bad).
20g will straight knock me out of Keto and I have to account for the carbs in all my other food throughout the day.

I have been cheating the odd day or so over the last couple of weeks but I don't make a habit of it.
If I have a cheat meal with too many carbs in then for the rest of the day I either won't eat anything else or I'll have some meat that is carb free like some grilled chicken, fish, beef with some olive oil and a little spice/herb rub.

If I get hungry and need something to keep me sustained then I just eat a tablespoon of coconut oil with maybe a teaspoon of natural peanut butter too.
Coconut oil is about 50% MCT's which is instant energy/fuel for your body once you've become keto/fat adapted.

I have to watch myself with the peanut butter and eating nuts in general though, it's easy to over do the carbs eating nuts.
The odd bit of peanut butter isn't so bad cos you don't eat much at a time, a teaspoon or so here and there.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> That's only a little bit smaller than my area and you've 18 in there.
> I thought I was taking the piss with 8 lol
> I've never even thought of recycling my coco. I've only just finished my third go with it. I use ripen though so I would've thought that because that triggers the plant to finish it would confuse the next lot of vegging plants to go in that medium. I have no scientific evidence of that. It's just a hunch. Plus I had fungus gnats once and wouldn't want to risk it even though I use nematodes as a preventative measure


It's a squeeze though, they really needed less veg, maybe 1 week tops under 400w or 12/12 straight from potting up.

Ripen is shit, it kills your plants that's why they finish earlier and go yellow.
I forget what chemical it's made from but it straight kills off your plants early.
It shouldn't even be called Ripen cos that's not what it does but folk still use it thinking it does (they were hardly gonna call it 'liquid death' though eh. lol).
Ripen should not go anywhere near healthy plants, it's for shutting them down fast when they're infected/have bugs.
But even so, in that scenario just pull them early and not killl em off with Ripen, or just bin em as they're not usable with bugs/mold.


Yeah I wouldn't recycle coco that has had Ripen through it either, your guess is pretty logical.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> I'll never get my head around paying £120 a half


I shot oz's for 160. lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 20, 2017)

Ah, the uk snack and food blog. How about those garbanzos...

hummus among us.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I find sweet potato chips to be too soft and generally soggy.
> 
> 
> No you can't eat sweet potatoes on carb free/Keto diets.
> ...


OK. But I said carb free not carb/Keto. Mother in law has had quadruple heart bypass and her carb free diet allows her to eat sweet potato a plenty. Still like a sweet potato chip....soggy or not.

Edit. She is on a Banting diet. So low carb not carb free.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 20, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> It's a squeeze though, they really needed less veg, maybe 1 week tops under 400w or 12/12 straight from potting up.
> 
> Ripen is shit, it kills your plants that's why they finish earlier and go yellow.
> 
> ...


Haha I found that out the hard way 5 years ago when I did exactly that, hello hermies and goodbye 3 crops and a lot of time to recover.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 20, 2017)

DST said:


> OK. But I said carb free not carb/Keto. Mother in law has had quadruple heart bypass and her carb free diet allows her to eat sweet potato a plenty. Still like a sweet potato chip....soggy or not.
> 
> Edit. She is on a Banting diet. So low carb not carb free.


So we're on the same page I feel I have to explain what a carb free or Ketogenic diet is and how it works because I think you may misunderstand and/or have misread.

A ketogenic diet is where you reduce the amount of carbohydrates/starch that you consume to such a low level that your body is forced to switch from burning the usual glucose from carbohydrates/starch for fuel to burning fat for fuel (this will automatically happen if carbohydrate/starch free anyway).
If forced to do so your body will use fat as it's main energy source and your liver will convert fat into ketones that your brain will then use for its fuel.
The ketogenic diet is backed by biological science and is used to treat non drug responsive epilepsy in children, it's actually the only thing that is known to treat non drug responsive epilepsy in children.
(It's actually patented as a medical treatment, how you patent a diet is beyond me but that's another matter)
_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet*_

To do this you need to drop the carbohydrates/starch consumed to less than 50g per day on the whole, even better is less than 20g or as little as possible, although the level needed to reach ketosis is subjective to each individual person and blood tests are needed to be done unless you have body fat calipers to measure yourself burning body fat without burning muscle as you would be under a normal low carb/calorie deficit diet but still too high to fall into ketosis and PH strips to test your urine ketone levels (although this is just a guideline to blood serum ketone levels).

A low carb/starch diet does not automatically switch your body to burning fat as it's preferred fuel source unless you are Ketogenic, if your carb/starch consumption is low but not low enough to drop into ketosis then all you do is keep burning glucose for fuel but once the consumed carbs/starch is used up as glucose then you will deprive your body of enough fuel to survive from day to day and thus you will become catabolic, catabolic means you will start to break down your own body mass to use as fuel in the form of ATP.
So in a nutshell if (under a normal/conventional diet) your daily carb/starch consumption is lower than your BMR (basic metabolic rate) needs then you will lose weight, that weight loss being taken nearly equally from fat stores and muscle mass (muscle mass slightly more).

Since xmas on a Ketogenic diet I have lost a good stone in bodyfat without losing any muscle mass and that is without any exercise (I'm back in the gym to start building muscle tomorrow/Monday).









So now back to the diet thing and the example of your mother in law.

If your mother in law is on a low carb diet like the Banting diet and somehow she can eat sweet potatoes a plenty then that is not really a low carb/starch diet because as we know sweet potatoes are around 20% carbohydrates/starch (20g per 100g) of which just over 4% is made up of already simple sugars (simple sugars cause an insulin spike and insulin stores carbs as triglycerides/body fat, carbohydrates/starch break down into simple sugars, simple sugars are attributable to heart disease), as I pointed out before regular potatoes have less carbs and simple sugars than sweet potatoes do (have a look at the nutritional make up to see for yourself) so there is something very wrong with eating sweet potatoes and not regular potatoes on a so called "low carb" diet.
And that's without accounting for the unseen/not so obvious carbs in the rest of her diet/meals per day, but because I don't know her diet/meal plan I can't add it all up, all I could do is give examples of everyday foods that contain unsuspected carbs but if the starting point is sweet potatoes then the low carb diet by definition is already out of the window.

What I find very interesting is that your mother in law has been advised by somebody to utilize a low carb/starch diet in respect to her quad bypass and her future cardiovascular health and obvious heart attack potential (quad bypass screams 'genetics', genetics being the #1 factor when talking heart disease, genetics comes way before diet), because advising low carb/starch is defo not the norm among the health care industry the world over, the general consensus (although wrong) is that cardio health is damaged by LDL cholesterol (saturated fat) and not simple sugars from carbs/starch.
The low carb/starch approach is very new (although backed by modern scientific evidence) and can almost be labelled as a 'fringe' concept. (not that diet makes any difference to a quad bypass example, to get to quad bypass levels from diet she'd have to have been eating pure sugar out of the bowl for most of her life, (this analogy is sarcastic but not entirely far from the truth)

The advise of a low carb diet is spot on, but whoever advised low carb/starch yet still lets her eat sweet potatoes clearly doesn't understand nutrition at all.
I can't see the Banting or Atkins diet (pretty much the same thing) being advised by a professional but a Keytogenic diet yes (as keto is backed by scientific evidence where Banting/Atkins is not).
I'd be interested in knowing what kind of meal/diet plan she follows and according to what rational/logic, and also what ratios of macro nutrients she's been advised to consume and how she keeps track of them in order for it to be defined as 'low carb/starch' diet (I have to use a software application to track my consumption and I'm pretty clued up).
Because although a low carb/starch approach is the way to go for ensuring good cardiovascular health, eating sweet potatoes is not (by definition) low carb/starch.

Along the way somebody has fucked up, (whether that be a health care professional or a family member/friend, I have no idea without details) because the fundamental concept is right but the implementation is very wrong.
It's also interesting that somebody is in on the science enough to advise a low carb/starch diet but is ignorant enough of nutrition to allow the consumption of a high carb/starch food like sweet potatoes, this is what I can't wrap my head round. A low carb diet for heart disease and sweet potatoes do not coincide with each other.

Peace.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 20, 2017)

And it keeps rising so now I've


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 20, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> And it keeps rising so now I've View attachment 3910256


It was in the low 9oo's just a few days ago. a tidy sum if you time it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd auto warnings once it dropped below 900 so I even took out a loan n waited n would share the screen so when she drops I buy asap.ita the notifications that are Savage n have u seen how smooth the increase..pretty much reverting back to 1000+ n I got there at ever single drop but I was only allowed 500e max a week but it's raising now I can always Hall back on localbitcoinz but they charge like 200e more ffs n their charges, well I'd of thought they'd buy me flowers before fucking me in the ass


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2017)

*LocalBitcoins fees*
*Bitcoin trading*
Registering, buying, and selling Bitcoin is completely *free*.

LocalBitcoins users who create advertisements are charged a *1% fee* for every completed trade.

Default SMS notifications are *free* of charge. Optional SMS messages cost *0.00015 BTC per message*.

*Bitcoin transaction fees*
Transactions to wallets of other LocalBitcoins users are *free*.

Transactions to other Bitcoin wallets are subject to Bitcoin network transaction fee. The current fee is visible on the wallet page under the heading *Bitcoin Network Fees*. The size of the fee changes depending on the current usage rate of the Bitcoin blockchain, we automatically adjust this fee based on the current network congestion to make sure your transactions are confirmed as quickly as possible. The transaction fee is paid from your LocalBitcoins wallet when you send a transaction.

*Other fees*
When using our merchant invoicing services *a fee of 0.5%* is deducted from the paid invoice amount of each invoice.

Custom work, e.g. research of possible external problems, is *200 EUR/hour* paid in Bitcoin at the current market rate. Minimum billable amount is 200 EUR.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

That's the joys of an uncentralised currency it's for risk takers like one min you've 100 bucks go to buy ur coins markets rocket u ain't get shit.the charges vary but I'm sure you'll find it on their site but the transfer n handling fees have set me back 20 quid in the past n I think it was local that deducted from my coins. their are some more than others think I put 500 in got 475 turned it into 1.07330860 btc


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> *LocalBitcoins fees*
> *Bitcoin trading*
> Registering, buying, and selling Bitcoin is completely *free*.
> 
> ...


Do they mention the cut the seller gets?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2017)

ol abe doesn't "math" very well, even when alert. finshaggy tried explaining mining bitcoins and made piffle of it. and "other fees" doesn't jive with free


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So we're on the same page I feel I have to explain what a carb free or Ketogenic diet is and how it works because I think you may misunderstand and/or have misread.
> 
> A ketogenic diet is where you reduce the amount of carbohydrates/starch that you consume to such a low level that your body is forced to switch from burning the usual glucose from carbohydrates/starch for fuel to burning fat for fuel (this will automatically happen if carbohydrate/starch free anyway).
> If forced to do so your body will use fat as it's main energy source and your liver will convert fat into ketones that your brain will then use for its fuel.
> ...


I am not sure if someone has prescribed that diet to her. But there are loads of banting recipes for sweet potatoes. Her doctors can't believe how well she is doing. She eats loads of bacon and tomatoes for breakfast and does protein drinks and God. Knows what else. But it's working for her.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

"
So isn't Bitcoin's claim of decentralization a lie?

No.

And here's why: to understand Bitcoin one must understand the difference between _coercive centralization_ and _market-based centralization_. Bitcoin possesses the latter, but avoids the former, and that is a crucial distinction.

Coercive centralization is what we all experience in the legacy financial industry. The world's monetary system, based upon national fiat currencies created and managed by government-sponsored central banks, is coercive. It is coercive because the entities with the power over money's creation, regulation, and transfer have the will and the power to hurt you if you disobey. Not only that, but you are coerced into it in the first place, being forced to pay taxes and settle debts using only your government's anointed currency."


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

Good logan dvd rips out


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Good logan dvd rips out


Will be checking my kodi later for that one!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

Primwire bruv


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

It's a good flick but with all the hype it's a let down so I'll save u time,it's set in the future xmen are no more blah blah blah logan has to protect his daughter but he's not healing anymore n assumes it's the alamantium blah blah he dies at the final sequence n the girl wonders offside I'm expecting a spinoff.



Anyone watch iron fist all 13 episodes are out pretty good


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

Prof x has dementia n logan looks after him but super dangerous considering he could kill everyone instantly by thinking it. Thank God theirs no cerebro


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

Don't worry he dies 2!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Don't worry he dies 2!


No need to watch it now dude lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 21, 2017)

Well it's come a time where I need to sort some more girls out. Not sure what ones to do this time and I'll be lsting this time ha


----------



## ovo (Mar 21, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Avocado chips you make yourself mate.
> 
> 1) Cut an avocado into 2 half's length ways and take the stone out.
> 
> ...


I've had the japanese tempura. Avocado made it. I'll have to try the chips one day. ...'reflux' from iffy diet so doc says min on fryer food and more probiotics.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's a good flick but with all the hype it's a let down so I'll save u time,it's set in the future xmen are no more blah blah blah logan has to protect his daughter but he's not healing anymore n assumes it's the alamantium blah blah he dies at the final sequence n the girl wonders offside I'm expecting a spinoff.


Already knew he died as my twat of a mate told me...spoilers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

Hahaha u got one of those friends 2? Watching johnbwivk now..they fucked with his dog n stole his car so he's just shooting the shit out the place...not much to spoil


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2017)

johnbwivk......wtf?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Prof x has dementia n logan looks after him but super dangerous considering he could kill everyone instantly by thinking it. Thank God theirs no cerebro


No point watching it nowlol


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hahaha u got one of those friends 2? Watching johnbwivk now..they fucked with his dog n stole his car so he's just shooting the shit out the place...not much to spoil


Seen that weeks ago there's a john wick 2 out as well


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hahaha u got one of those friends 2? Watching johnbwivk now..they fucked with his dog n stole his car so he's just shooting the shit out the place...not much to spoil


Oh he kills the Russians son in the end after wiping out all his body guards the end


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

Well for now...


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 21, 2017)

Well that's gonna put things bk a bit got to have a month of bloody hell


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 21, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well that's gonna put things bk a bit got to have a month of bloody hell


Mother in law?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 21, 2017)

Well my mam yes she's to have some work done so get this one dun and dried then shut down for a bit. Gutted as I was just getting it on going if ya will but it's only a month witch sets me bk to square one lol.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet potato is considered medium GI when raw, but extremely high GI when baked, yorkie s right, the dietary analysis was on raw sweet potatoes not the mars bars they are when roasted


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 21, 2017)

yes yes Cunts whats going on hows every 1 doing ? 
been busy for a while and just managing to get my shit back up and rolling whats you fuckers up too hows it growing


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 21, 2017)

anyone grew the mint chocolate og by humbolt the greedy bastards round ere are selling 3.5 for 35-40 quid couple stupid strains purple lemon cookies and lemon cookies also the mint choc og they are making some stupid money also they been selling gilano for 40 pound a gram and the joke is they are actually moving it and people are going crazy for it they come in the plastic medical tubs u see in america with stickers saying medical marajuana i wont pay that but i did get a try on the lemon cookies and that was actually fire


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 21, 2017)

That's a joke...did u pick up any lemon cuts?


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 21, 2017)

i got some mint choc but the lemon cookies they said it had cum from america lol the twats


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 21, 2017)

mint choc og but i am waiting for some one who says they have the ginalo 33 cut also purple lemon cookies but i dont believe it until its in my hand mate


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm back only gone and got out of fucking jail lol it's nice to be out ! I won't be scrapping for a while lol got my equipment still thinking of starting up growing as there's still pretty shady weed about and I'm not really keen on buying shit lucky I had some stuff I grew in jars it'll tide me over still got a lot autoflowering seeds Girl Scout cookies so I'm give that a go this round


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2017)

Evening all


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## THCBrain (Mar 22, 2017)

Wtf did I miss?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

Some yank haveing a rant a think from what iv red lol just thought I'd join in lol


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2017)

He posted that rant about 2 weeks ago I think....bore off.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

Ah well


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3910610


Has the main building had a fire?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks a bit well done


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 22, 2017)

Seksual Chikn!








































It's all jest lads. Don't get your sacks in a twist.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2017)

Talking about fire. Time for some spam haha....Here's some Fireballs (from Breeders Boutique )....did I mention we are having a 50% off sale on all seeds and t shirts and any other shite we can dream up to flog...tum te tum> code is 50RIU
www.breedersboutique.com
Or click on one of the advert links on RIU.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 22, 2017)

Wish I had waited now I like the look of that dog anything with og in it and I'll grow it


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 22, 2017)

@DST is that sale going to be on tomorrow? Gonna grab a pack of DOG (f) can't beat the price for 10 beans,


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> @DST is that sale going to be on tomorrow? Gonna grab a pack of DOG (f) can't beat the price for 10 beans,


It's on until the 13th of next month.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 22, 2017)

DST said:


> It's on until the 13th of next month.


My order will be in first thing in the morning.


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 22, 2017)

@Thc247 
Did you get busted our lad? What happened?


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 22, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> @Thc247
> Did you get busted our lad? What happened?


yes mate 2 weeks left and 9 police officers took the door in looking for a girl that was missing i think they had the wrong addresse to b honest


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 22, 2017)

lost that addresse and same landlord for my addresse so he evicted me from both the packi cunt lol


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 22, 2017)

That's a cunt. Hopefully you get away with personal and not supply
@Thc247


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2017)

Thc247 said:


> yes mate 2 weeks left and 9 police officers took the door in looking for a girl that was missing i think they had the wrong addresse to b honest


Sounds like the Police...wrong address ffs. Read about a poor cunt that the police done for being a pedo. They'd only got the IP address wrong in a typo. Ruined the blokes life and gave him 60k as compensation (not even 2 years wages...jokers).


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2017)

I've had the po just walk in ( always keep ya door locked !) were I used to live, they had a report some bloke was slapping his Mrs about , it was 2 doors up !! I've never been shiting my pants so much & so relieved within the space of 30 seconds !.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 22, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I've had the po just walk in ( always keep ya door locked !) were I used to live, they had a report some bloke was slapping his Mrs about , it was 2 doors up !! I've never been shiting my pants so much & so relieved within the space of 30 seconds !.


I know exactly how that feels when I moved house the previous people were real cunts I've had CID follow me home twice and had them at the door a few times too scary shit when things are switched on humming away close to chop. I know people who live on the streets that lead to the estate I live on and get a shout out when the filth are about.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

I walked in to me mums about 4 week ago and two plods was sat there on the settee i cud of died turns out they was there to talk about my sisters kid who's gone of the rails a bit she's only 14 and taking pills and shit running away from home. So can totally relate to that not a nice feeling like lol can laff now


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey @oscaroscar have you tried the blue tesla?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2017)

I've tried Tetly Tea if that's any help ?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

Don't drink tea my self like me coffee has to be strong tho


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

But on another note


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Hey @oscaroscar have you tried the blue tesla?


Am I getting a reputation for doing E's or something? Lol
No I haven't tried those. I find one I like and buy a load to last me. Red Levi's are my current recommendation or blue and yellow Ikea's. 
I won't be trying any new ones for a bit because I need my wits about at the moment for reasons that are not for a public place.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 22, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I've tried Tetly Tea if that's any help ?


There's only one proper Tea, Yorkshire Tea. After which every other brand tastes like dish water.


----------



## ovo (Mar 22, 2017)

Earl Grey tea with bergamot.


----------



## ovo (Mar 22, 2017)

It's a cross between a lemon and an orange tree.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2017)

Prefer Kentucky straight bourbon over tea or strong coffee


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

Hahaha you a piss head z


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 22, 2017)

No good for dipping your hob-knobs in though Z .


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2017)

Been gifted liquid lucy


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Been gifted liquid lucy


Well come on dumb it down for the slow lad here lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 22, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well come on dumb it down for the slow lad here lol


An indica probably


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 22, 2017)

Ah I see lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Am I getting a reputation for doing E's or something? Lol
> No I haven't tried those. I find one I like and buy a load to last me. Red Levi's are my current recommendation or blue and yellow Ikea's.
> I won't be trying any new ones for a bit because I need my wits about at the moment for reasons that are not for a public place.


Man u buzz more than a bee lol. 
Hope alls going smoothly organising everything but I'll leave it like that as u said not for the public


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 23, 2017)

Muscle memory is a gawd given gift I started working out again n I'm getting natty gains on top of the muscle I had.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> No good for dipping your hob-knobs in though Z .


Whisky and shortbread are a match made in heaven


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thinking back to when I was last raided can they destroy my equipment and leave it at my address ???? As they did just that they only found a clone and two 250 watters running but the clone was no where near the grow room


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 23, 2017)

samtheman08 said:


> Thinking back to when I was last raided can they destroy my equipment and leave it at my address ???? As they did just that they only found a clone and two 250 watters running but the clone was no where near the grow room


I thought they would have took it all


----------



## samtheman08 (Mar 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I thought they would have took it all


That's what I thought I got it all still broken up


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 23, 2017)

well lads just checked on some beans ive had soacking basically last time i run the zlh i didnt have much space in my tent so ended up with 2 zlh in 5.5 litre pots and they was fighting for light from day 1 they went straight into 12/12 from cuts and even thou they stretched like ive never seen before but once they caught up with the rest and was getting light i decided to leave them they looked funny with the stretch and only had 2-3 colas due to me topping to stop them over growing the cheese i took cheese down at 9 1/2 weeks and then i had 2 zlh under a 600 w light each they just seemed to keep growing putting out new pistils all the time but at 12 weeks i decided they was holding up my next run so took them down. between the 2 i had over 5 ounces and the bud was next level everyone believed it was inport i revegged them and put back into flower with 10 amnesia haze it was only a 1mx1mx2m tent and before long the tent was over crowded and 1 amnesia just wasnt keeping up with the rest i should of been more on the ball but one day during feeding i noticed the 1 amnesia even thou it was budding had grew a few male sacks i tried to remove it but noticed the sacks was already polinating the whole tent so i decided to just let them do there thing in the intention of getting some seeds i ended up with 1000s of seeds most was amnesia x amnesia but i had a load of zlh x amnesia so i threw 20 into water to soak yesterday hoping i can find one decent pheno out of them i dont think i can beat the zlh its to this day one of the best lemon i have grew alongside makkas lemon skunk both good but in different ways i also have 2 choc mint og soaking im hoping they all pop and pop through and il be whacking them all in under 2 x 600s with the intention of filtering out the best of the best my nest intention if the mint choc turns out ok is to breed the mint choc with the uk cheese to be called mint choc cheese lol anyone else ever grew this mint choc og by humbolt and if so any recomendations on feeds ec ppm etc if anyone wants to run a few of my own breed just hit me up i will be glad to see how they turn out for u all and hopefully get some help to find that diamond in the rough i know with how many i got there got to be some diamnonds in these beans peace lads


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

Why did you have 2 250ws running and nothing growing? I got busted in Glasgow and i didn't have anything in the room at the time. But they took all the equipment. A while after the case I got a.letter saying I could pick it back up....they dropped the cultivation charge as i told them I was planning to grow corriander lol. Nothing they could do to prove I wasn't.. .I didn't collect the equipment though. Fuk that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 23, 2017)

Any suggestions on plug in timer or one of those outdoor ones but with a timer


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 23, 2017)

i fell really lucky i had a story in place from the day i setup new location it was an old friend who owned flat and we agreed at first if any thing happened she could blame me but over the time the more we talked she decided that because it was her flat even if i took the blame she was still liable for allowing it to be done in her property so we changed our plan to this she moved in my place and we locked the flat up from outside with padlock so her keys didnt work no more and when the police raided, her story went better than i could of expected i told her if she was going to get jail i would say i bullied her and she had no choice so she said to police she had some debt with local dealers so she started stopping with me a couple hard nuts from the area started stopping at her flat and then one day she went there and couldnt get in so she decided to get her relative to call police and say that a girl was locked in the flat and couldnt get out bare in mind the police mentioned a name of the person they was looking for so we used the same name and i added if it wasnt for us reporting a girl in flat u wouldnt of come and found none of this so what was she supposed to do to get her home back the interview officer fell for it she even said she could tell it was a professional organisation due to the setup and plant numbers she wanted to nfa it at interview but cps said too many plant numbers they estimated 16,000 every 12 weeks which in fairness was exactly what i was expecting but 2 weeks later the cps drropped the charges but due to the electric being professionally wired she lost her electric supply so tennancy was void and because my landlord knew it was me i also lost my home took a long time to get next place and replace stuff but we back up and rolling now thank god ive missed this shit


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Any suggestions on plug in timer or one of those outdoor ones but with a timer


u growing outdoors
i use these mate for auto pot

what do u need it for mate this 1 is ideal u set when it opens and for how long so every 6 hours for 1 hour used to keep my auto pots happy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 23, 2017)

Indoors mate I'll get a few timers fuck the contractor


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

I use legrand timers


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2017)

I use Grassland


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 23, 2017)

Jumping on the band wagon I'm gonna start using a rhino pro timer/ octopus thing lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 23, 2017)

DST said:


> I use legrand timers


Tad pricy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I use Grassland


Can't find it on eBay I'll get a tenner job like always


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Tad pricy


Good though...they are only like 15 to 16 euro if memory serves me. And so you want to cheap out on timers?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I use Grassland


I meant grasslin. Fucking auto speller thing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh shit I was looking at the 400+ ones,my bad


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 23, 2017)

Ive always used the didgi ones from Argos , 2 or 3 for about £15 , used em for over 10 year never had a problem


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Ive always used the didgi ones from Argos , 2 or 3 for about £15 , used em for over 10 year never had a problem


I was unable to get the one I got to work gave up and used the segment ones cause you can't go wrong with them


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 23, 2017)

This stuff. anyone used it. Says on the bottle hydroponic use only been told I can use it on none hydroponic set up?


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh shit I was looking at the 400+ ones,my bad


That is a bit excessive.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 23, 2017)

Plug n grow are the only timers that withstood my 4.5 kw load test, rated at 3 kw, can't go Wong


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 23, 2017)

Thc247 said:


> well lads just checked on some beans ive had soacking basically last time i run the zlh i didnt have much space in my tent so ended up with 2 zlh in 5.5 litre pots and they was fighting for light from day 1 they went straight into 12/12 from cuts and even thou they stretched like ive never seen before but once they caught up with the rest and was getting light i decided to leave them they looked funny with the stretch and only had 2-3 colas due to me topping to stop them over growing the cheese i took cheese down at 9 1/2 weeks and then i had 2 zlh under a 600 w light each they just seemed to keep growing putting out new pistils all the time but at 12 weeks i decided they was holding up my next run so took them down. between the 2 i had over 5 ounces and the bud was next level everyone believed it was inport i revegged them and put back into flower with 10 amnesia haze it was only a 1mx1mx2m tent and before long the tent was over crowded and 1 amnesia just wasnt keeping up with the rest i should of been more on the ball but one day during feeding i noticed the 1 amnesia even thou it was budding had grew a few male sacks i tried to remove it but noticed the sacks was already polinating the whole tent so i decided to just let them do there thing in the intention of getting some seeds i ended up with 1000s of seeds most was amnesia x amnesia but i had a load of zlh x amnesia so i threw 20 into water to soak yesterday hoping i can find one decent pheno out of them i dont think i can beat the zlh its to this day one of the best lemon i have grew alongside makkas lemon skunk both good but in different ways i also have 2 choc mint og soaking im hoping they all pop and pop through and il be whacking them all in under 2 x 600s with the intention of filtering out the best of the best my nest intention if the mint choc turns out ok is to breed the mint choc with the uk cheese to be called mint choc cheese lol anyone else ever grew this mint choc og by humbolt and if so any recomendations on feeds ec ppm etc if anyone wants to run a few of my own breed just hit me up i will be glad to see how they turn out for u all and hopefully get some help to find that diamond in the rough i know with how many i got there got to be some diamnonds in these beans peace lads


Makka has a couple cuts of my lemz OG.... hopefully he can put it through its paces!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Plug n grow are the only timers that withstood my 4.5 kw load test, rated at 3 kw, can't go Wong


Yeah I Ordered some last night...got more coins this morning bless insomnia 925 or so


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

Coins were in the early 900e this morning so if u need coins get on it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Makka has a couple cuts of my lemz OG.... hopefully he can put it through its paces!!


Keep is updated @ makka.
What's the flowering time n is she pungent lemon!


----------



## makka (Mar 24, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Makka has a couple cuts of my lemz OG.... hopefully he can put it through its paces!!


Not that cut limo It was from a pack of lemon skunk seeds years ago and I keep this one going cause she so lemony to smell and taste and sweet 



theslipperbandit said:


> Keep is updated @ makka.
> What's the flowering time n is she pungent lemon!


Very pungent lax of jif with a hint of skunk.
I have two running now at 7 week will take a few pics later to show ya.

Only thing all my shits in flower so I've gotta take cuts from them and it takes a good few week to reveg.

Only got glue as a vegger atm cause next runs all her 

Will email you m8 when time


----------



## makka (Mar 24, 2017)

She a 9 seeker


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

makka said:


> Not that cut limo It was from a pack of lemon skunk seeds years ago and I keep this one going cause she so lemony to smell and taste and sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend once she's rooted she'll make it..exactly what I was looking for actually


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Keep is updated @ makka.
> What's the flowering time n is she pungent lemon!


My keeper kut of Lemz-OG thus far is very very lemoney she stinks of it in veg and it just gets stronger as time goes on....

This is the same cut that puts trichs out in veg....

Shes not all lemon though she has a dank OG kick......

I have seen your posts however didnt want to say anything as untill makka confirms the fire its all lemsay! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> My keeper kut of Lemz-OG thus far is very very lemoney she stinks of it in veg and it just gets stronger as time goes on....
> 
> This is the same cut that puts trichs out in veg....
> 
> ...


Gis a cut ya cunt!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 24, 2017)

Today I'm on stealth liquid lucy, done 4 drops will report back


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

Sound BTW lads.hope ur buying coins around the 900e mark now


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sound BTW lads.hope ur buying coins around the 900e mark now


I only buy them when I want them so it doesn't matter what they cost. I spend them within an hour of buying them.
If they are at 900 now they could just as easily be 700 or 1100 in the morning. Too much risk for too little reward.
Betting on odds on favourites is a good gamble and the bookies rarely get it wrong. You might win £100 off a £200 bet. If they know the horse is nailed on they make the price as unattractive as they can. But they can still lose.


----------



## ovo (Mar 24, 2017)

What if it has a consistent ebb and flow? We saw nearly a 20% gain last week.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

Well I put a few quid in and I've


oscaroscar said:


> I only buy them when I want them so it doesn't matter what they cost. I spend them within an hour of buying them.
> If they are at 900 now they could just as easily be 700 or 1100 in the morning. Too much risk for too little reward.
> Betting on odds on favourites is a good gamble and the bookies rarely get it wrong. You might win £100 off a £200 bet. If they know the horse is nailed on they make the price as unattractive as they can. But they can still lose.


It's 800 now that's the crypto currency thing just chill and it'll rise once the yen falls


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 24, 2017)

900 again


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2017)

Y'all talking about those fangled bitcoins again? Now you're claiming they went from 800 to 900 in 2 minutes? Can you get the app to do auto-buys/sells when it hits a certain lev?


----------



## makka (Mar 24, 2017)

The lemon skunk at 7 week and few days


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Whilst that it a very nice plant... just to be clear thats not my Lemz-OG that i sent makka thats his lemon skunk...


The give away being makka saying it's a pic of lemon skunk at 7+ weeks...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Y'all talking about those fangled bitcoins again? Now you're claiming they went from 800 to 900 in 2 minutes? Can you get the app to do auto-buys/sells when it hits a certain lev?


Yes but starting you've 500e buy limit n they're mad low coinbase is the name set alarms when coins drop n rise


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

Comforting link
https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoin-price-prediction-for-2017/


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 25, 2017)

morning guys


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

What's the Craic jack


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 25, 2017)

Y do u lads like doing cuts is it cuz there stronger


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

Consistent


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 25, 2017)

just chilling with kids down park with kids while its nice better make most of it


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2017)

Pompeygrow said:


> just chilling with kids down park with kids while its nice better make most of it


....& the fact that you don't have any kids is neither here nor there mate !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

Lemon king said:


> Whilst that it a very nice plant... just to be clear thats not my Lemz-OG that i sent makka thats his lemon skunk...


rg
Have you woke up yet? Or Are you bailing on meeting up again?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Y do u lads like doing cuts is it cuz there stronger


Consistency, potency, canopy management, same weed every time always sells


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Consistency, potency, canopy management, same weed every time always sells


How'd the liquid lucy go z?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Consistency, potency, canopy management, same weed every time always sells


Ah I see gonna have to look in to that as only ever done from seed


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 25, 2017)

DST said:


> The give away being makka saying it's a pic of lemon skunk at 7+ weeks...


Nothing wrong with clarity...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

So they're both around the 9Week mark? For fat slutty nugs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

makka said:


> The lemon skunk at 7 week and few days
> View attachment 3912624


This, this I want


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> This, this I want


Nice buds them ain't they


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2017)

Stunning plant..hope she roots fast


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Stunning plant..hope she roots fast


Had her years lax was gonna drop her hence no veggers but just can't bring my self to losing a strain lol so I've took a few to be sure 
I wish I could keep everything just not got the room and paranoid about numbers


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2017)

makka said:


> Im paranoid about numbers


9


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2017)

42


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2017)

17


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2017)

....just thought I would add to ya para


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

3.14159265359


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> How'd the liquid lucy go z?


Well, he said they were micro doses but made by lucy monk who fasts and is celebate around the production period so he doesn't fuk it up with bad vibes...
So I thought 4 would be mild, it wasn't mild it was full on in the shower for 2 hours cleaning psychic phlegm which was coming out and shitting flies
The next gear change was I became female and my vagina was London
Woke up feeling great


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

DST said:


> 3.14159265359


1.618


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> 1.618


Golden.

Jury is still out on this og kush. I have found with this lineage that they finish very late so could still bulk out. Looks very spearhead in shape the flower. I am beginning to think the male was a DPQ I had many moons ago as I have had a nice male from the seeds i found so they ain't s1s.


----------



## makka (Mar 25, 2017)

DST said:


> 3.14159265359


Think I'm being chased off 007 lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

This is the mind fukker re numbers; what is the square root of minus one


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Well, he said they were micro doses but made by lucy monk who fasts and is celebate around the production period so he doesn't fuk it up with bad vibes...
> So I thought 4 would be mild, it wasn't mild it was full on in the shower for 2 hours cleaning psychic phlegm which was coming out and shitting flies
> The next gear change was I became female and my vagina was London
> Woke up feeling great


Sounds like a good night out te me


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like a good night out te me


I've got another 96 drops to go


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2017)

I think I'd lose my mind along the way..


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> What's the Craic jack


I can imagine a few UK lads & probably quite a few yanks reading this saying "WTF is craic?"


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I think I'd lose my mind along the way..


Yeah it's not my thing really I prefer plants


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yeah it's not my thing really I prefer plants


How's ur plants coming along zeddd? A m8 had a few grams.of exo off the dn and I think it was actually exo... Pretty sure it was but was still pretty wet


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> How's ur plants coming along zeddd? A m8 had a few grams.of exo off the dn and I think it was actually exo... Pretty sure it was but was still pretty wet


I haven't got no plants


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 25, 2017)

^^^^^ neither have I


----------



## zeddd (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm growing potatoes and tomatoes onions, courgette


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm growing potatoes and tomatoes onions, courgette


Still plants....


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 25, 2017)

I've a couple of cactus, easy kept


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 25, 2017)

Bent coppers everywhere......cunts

http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/uk/police-inspector-found-with-700000-of-drugs-at-home-facing-lengthy-prison-term-35561255.html


----------



## ovo (Mar 25, 2017)

got onion and garlic sprouts breaking soil


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah I've some purple spuds coming up aswell. N just harvested a load of kale(great fried) and a few varieties of cabbage.gonna grow some tomatoes in the patio


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Still plants....


Everyone loves a smart arse ! Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 26, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Everyone loves a smart arse ! Lol


Or in ur case.....any arse


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 26, 2017)

Fucking hate going home when it's like this at the van


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah,happy I've cobs been super hot over here but tbh anything over 13c is summer


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah,happy I've cobs been super hot over here but tbh anything over 13c is summer


Lol its nice to look at but still bloody cold lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Lad we go out in tshirts


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lad we go out in tshirts


Ha ha then you must be daft just been out with the dogs and na it's brass monkeys out there ha ha


----------



## Pompeygrow (Mar 26, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ....& the fact that you don't have any kids is neither here nor there mate !


 yeh man just wanna relive my youth


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> rg
> Have you woke up yet? Or Are you bailing on meeting up again?


Was we ment to meet before?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ha ha then you must be daft just been out with the dogs and na it's brass monkeys out there ha ha


Twas cold at 5 am alright but wasn't freezing I'd say. More fresh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Advice of the day xanax after workout not b4...nearly killed myself once doing skull crushers when I was on my blues faze fucking lucky bit with xanax it's cool man total cleaned the house,brushed that bastard double coated dog cleaned out the fireplace (even though she knows I have asthma) oh and I brushed n shit I even did the washing lads was confusing at first but apparently water concocted with this weird green gelatinous maker of bubbles I was able to wash everything,soapy clean...so she doesn't ask me again


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Or in ur case.....any arse


Aye as long as it ain't got a slave tat above it !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2017)

..... Or hair !


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 26, 2017)

You let that thought marinade a while eh baz


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 26, 2017)

Marmalade had nothing to do with it mate .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 26, 2017)

Haha its nice seeing old heads talking shit what's the Craic with Gary?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

Man the coin exploded so ordered 3000 xanax all from me buying an odd 20 here 100 there..think it was 550 or 600e I had when I bought the coins at their lowest but it was worth it so mad saving der


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 27, 2017)

3000 last a wile will them dude lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

I sell em at 100 for 250e
Or min order 50 150e
They sell for 4e over here some pay more


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

Things end up costing like fuck all 100 is like 480e so that amd weed I'll be sorted but sadly my weed guys given half his crop to one mate so I'll be calling oh who I already spoke to about


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 27, 2017)

Shit I dint no they was going for so much. What u mean ur weed guy lol ain't u got any tomatoes on ya self


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah just veging now but with only 2 tents n 3g for 50e I like to keep supply constant as I only sort a few guys n they sell it on giving me a tidy margin


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2017)

Arnold press


hand spins dumbbell 180


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 27, 2017)

Going to be harvesting my upside down strawberries tonight doing it at night so the Mrs doesn't know how many I sniff and eat going to be a long night


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> 3g for 50e


I'm not suprised your making money on that 3.5g for 25£ that's bang on price imo but then what's the pound to the euro more or less?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 27, 2017)

Abe, your just tiring me out with all those exercises !!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah just veging now but with only 2 tents n 3g for 50e I like to keep supply constant as I only sort a few guys n they sell it on giving me a tidy margin


Ah right there's that many doing round here it's hard man. Tell a few pals ya got a bit to get rid of and they want it layed on till fucking never never. Then I'm a cunt for sayin no. Don't get me wrong i sell but only in dribs and drabs. And to be honest I started this to save me in the long run


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

Pays the bills mate


----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 27, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if I need to add a calmag product or emsom salts for growing in coco/perlite using tapwater? 

I've been using flora 3 part at equal amounts from week from seed, 2.5ml & raising it to 4ml equal amounts for a max ec of 1.3 but I'm seeing deficiency of some sort at week 5 from seed "still in veg plants topped and transplanted into 11 litre pots.

Yellowing between the veins , small yellow/orange blotches in between the leaves, pale green leaves that are dry to the touch? No curling of the tips and no nutrient burn?

3 plants 2 strains all showing simular deficiency? 
Background ec 0.5
Liquid silica 2ml gal
I 2ml gal of magna cal+ 
Liquid seaweed tonic 5ml gal 
4ml micra
4ml grow 
4ml bloom

Help would be great thanks!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 27, 2017)

^^^^^^ not after 10 they can't !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

kaydeezee said:


> Can anyone tell me if I need to add a calmag product or emsom salts for growing in coco/perlite using tapwater?
> 
> I've been using flora 3 part at equal amounts from week from seed, 2.5ml & raising it to 4ml equal amounts for a max ec of 1.3 but I'm seeing deficiency of some sort at week 5 from seed "still in veg plants topped and transplanted into 11 litre pots.
> 
> ...


Of course u need Calmag,especially in coco.os this ur first grow? Should of gone with soil


----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Of course u need Calmag,especially in coco.os this ur first grow? Should of gone with soil


Used to do soil with much success, but tap water has a high ec of 0.5 and from the shed load of threads I've read, most say no! To ca&mag and maybe some Epsom for mag?
Tap water has a high level of cal + cal&mag+cal from the nutes = high levels of cal in my coco' hence my problem?
Calcium deficiency/toxicity look similar early on from my experience and I don't want to make things worst.

Do you know if these levels of elements in my tap water are low/high...

Magnesium : 9.8 mg/l
Calcium: 63 mg/l​


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 27, 2017)

@Yorkshireman would know exactly bit try Calmag imo especially in coco.
.I give em a his of Calmag before I flip


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

If it's in veg foliar feed the Calmag if she's already showing signs...any pics?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

But ur not gonna get answers, well correct ones till we see pics of the whole plant so we can see what the story is


----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> If it's in veg foliar feed the Calmag if she's already showing signs...any pics?


2 strains 3plants , ww &sour d 
   

Yellowing between the veins, yellowish little Marks with some red blotches too?

Ph is 5.8 to 5.9 in
Runoff is 5.8 to 6.2
Ec In is 1.4
Ec out is 0.8

I've given 2ml magna cal+ 
And desolved 100g epsom in 1000ml water and fed 2ml


----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 28, 2017)

Forgot to mention it started in the middle of the plant on older fan leaves and slowly progressedd upwards, seeing some red steams coming too


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

Half way through the big stuff just got a few more to do looking good though


----------



## ovo (Mar 28, 2017)

tidy greens brain snip aye


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

Foliar Epson salt it's mag bit with mag follows cal so keep am eye out for that but Epson salt will do it...just don't fish ur fucking plant all it does is shock it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

N purple stems if it's not genetics she'll go green 2 but Epsom salt at the chemist


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

On with the next job for a few hours while I have a break 8ft wide 24ft long man shed


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Half way through the big stuff just got a few more to do looking good though


Some fair size tomatoes there dude


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> N purple stems if it's not genetics she'll go green 2 but Epsom salt at the chemist


I bought some Epsom , it's called west lab emspm salt from loydes pharmacy.

A grower told me to add 100g emspm to 1000ml walk water and then draw up 2ml?

I did this and also added 3ml gal of magna call+ then added my nutrients to a ec 1.9 and ph to 6.0?
Runoff was ec 1.3
Ph was 5.8
Is thus Al good? Plants look OK still ' the growth is still consistent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

U don't need to test run off either mate. Just take this grow as a learning curb.soil u only need Calmag just before n after flip but coco is a soiless medium she needs exact amounts fuck yorki uses the canna mono series.i use canna but a amd b n just watch the leafs... Since I'm using cobs it requires more Calmag now I'll be expecting some sights soon so I just foliar feed Epsom for quick uptake...I love foliar feeding in veg


----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> U don't need to test run off either mate. Just take this grow as a learning curb.soil u only need Calmag just before n after flip but coco is a soiless medium she needs exact amounts fuck yorki uses the canna mono series.i use canna but a amd b n just watch the leafs... Since I'm using cobs it requires more Calmag now I'll be expecting some sights soon so I just foliar feed Epsom for quick uptake...I love foliar feeding in veg


What ratio do you foliar with emsom?
And when do you do this l?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

Dude go to noobs section


----------



## limonene (Mar 28, 2017)

kaydeezee said:


> 2 strains 3plants , ww &sour d
> View attachment 3914690 View attachment 3914691 View attachment 3914692
> 
> Yellowing between the veins, yellowish little Marks with some red blotches too?
> ...


Try 6.2 ph in as well as calmag. How many times a day do you feed?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

This guy knows his shit, I grow in recycled soil so all I could do was point out the deafs and I'm sure zeddd will swoop my n spot the micro Def just to fuck with ur head


----------



## kaydeezee (Mar 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> Try 6.2 ph in as well as calmag. How many times a day do you feed?


I feed them once a day , 1.5 litre each until runoff


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow. I am glad I keep it simple. Plants generally seem happy. I've stopped even planting seeds lol. I just pick out seeds on go from there likes
 
Weeded out and enjoying the privacy of their own containers
 

Shorts on today. Blue skies.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

That's more fucking money on this bastard car now ffs keeps loosening power. Not good when ya doing 70 on motorway


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> That's more fucking money on this bastard car now ffs keeps loosening power. Not good when ya doing 70 on motorway


Had same problem last week car went in tucking limp mode on motorway cause I forgot to put water and oil before I set off as it was low lol long story short 37 mile restarting engine at 70 as soon as it cut out cause of a fail safe with the engine management to stop the engine seizing haha got me home sounded like ballbearings flying all over engine 
Topped it up at home and it's right again but lucky coulda been a new engine


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

Something to do with egress valve me pal says 180 to sort it


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2017)

You mean egr valve I think and yeah it's pretty common fault tbh I tend to do my own work on cars tbh it's a lot cheaper and my pal got all the tools and space so it ain't to bad just a ballache on ya back


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

Ye it's this phone auto correct. And me pal said he can remap it and delete it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

And I no nowt about cars me


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 28, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Something to do with egress valve me pal says 180 to sort it


 EGR delete kit and a re-map


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

That's what he's gonna do


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> That's what he's gonna do


What car you got?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

Rover 75?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

Back to the chopping stone I go should get the rest done tonight if people leave me alone


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm all exited with the new addition to join my girls, Miss Glue rocked up to the gaff this morning. Oh she does look lovely ,tall & slender with an absalutely stunning colour to her, the height of health & happines !, mind you, she turned up wreaking of whisky ,think she'd been on the razz night b4 !


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Rover 75?


Ford focus. Fucking rover 75


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 28, 2017)

You'll probably find it runs a little better without the EGR. I blanked mine when it gave trouble. 
Garage wanted €250. Kit was €90. After a bit of YouTube research me an a mate fitted it in 45 mins


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm hoping so got a bit of cash in my car be gutted if iv to get rid


----------



## panik (Mar 28, 2017)

realgorillaseeds

For any of you guerrilla growers interested


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2017)

Peanut butter cookies don


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 28, 2017)

I like a cookies


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

Ford focus fair enough, if it's the st?


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

Any of you lads used hygetropin?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 28, 2017)

What age are you (if under 30 ur body produces enough test and have you been working out Min 5+ yrs n have met your max potential then steroids are an option and not only that steroids are safe,if u use it correctly. Once u cycle off properly like clomed n a few other post cycle treats n maybe anavar so u don't lose ur gains so fast but hgh is messed up u see the pros with a big beer belly 6 pack that's the hgh..stick with roids from a solid source and make sure u have something for the bitch tits like clomed n start with tren


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Ford focus fair enough, if it's the st?





THCBrain said:


> Ford focus fair enough, if it's the st?


Ye it's a st. But iv just been looking at a nice rs tho lime green mint it is but there wanting 12k


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 29, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ye it's a st. But iv just been looking at a nice rs tho lime green mint it is but there wanting 12k


I took a 2017 jaguar xj 2.0D out for a spin last night sport model super quick for a old man's car and suprisingly nice inside


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I took a 2017 jaguar xj 2.0D out for a spin last night sport model super quick for a old man's car and suprisingly nice inside


Nice car but Deffo for when I get to 50 one of them cars lol. Bloody gf going for her test in a few weeks and thinks she's gonna be drivein my car like fuck she is can get her own car.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 29, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Nice car but Deffo for when I get to 50 one of them cars lol. Bloody gf going for her test in a few weeks and thinks she's gonna be drivein my car like fuck she is can get her own car.


I have a 1.9 diesel estate passat big ole bertha she's called or donkey diesel got 213000 on clock.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm off the road...better go every1 but I've a slick giant defy bike


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

Hahaha my first car when I got with me gf we called it Martha well the little Girl did and it stuck ha. Was a good car that wish a never got rid. Was a mazda 626 was fair old but was a top car.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm off the road...better go every1 but I've a slick giant defy bike


I'd be lost without me car me proppa lazy in that way. I'll not get on a bus as me head falls of in public.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2017)

My first car was a Y reg plate when the letter was at the end lol. I drive a bike now.

Ffs Lax.. ..roids now.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 29, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ye it's a st. But iv just been looking at a nice rs tho lime green mint it is but there wanting 12k


no point in buying an RS, wont even be a month before someones nicked it, Focus/Fiesta etc (especially RS/ST`s)are disappearing at a rate of about 10 a day down this way, too easy to get into them n drive em off with just a OBD/key re-programmer

also, £12k will buy you an R33/R34, Evo, Scooby, Audi RS, Cosworth etc etc etc, why look at a bloody Ford? lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> no point in buying an RS, wont even be a month before someones nicked it, Focus/Fiesta etc (especially RS/ST`s)are disappearing at a rate of about 10 a day down this way, too easy to get into them n drive em off with just a OBD/key re-programmer
> 
> also, £12k will buy you an R33/R34, Evo, Scooby, Audi RS, Cosworth etc etc etc, why look at a bloody Ford? lol


Hahaha cuz I like them never said I'd buy one had a Scooby and had nothing but trouble with it so that went and got this. Might be better of with a rover 75 lol


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 29, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Hahaha cuz I like them never said I'd buy one had a Scooby and had nothing but trouble with it so that went and got this. Might be better of with a rover 75 lol


You could get a mg zt there basically a 75 just with alloys n a spoiler


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol na gonna get this sorted then see how it runs. If not gonna be looking for a new car and can't be fucked with the hassle


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 29, 2017)

Now the cat won't leave me alone when I'm on the bog but the purring does help me pee


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 29, 2017)

Do you piss sitting down then or what ?!!!!! lol


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2017)

First day working for this Bulgarian guy. He showed me the bog in the office and then said. " and we like if you sit down to urinate"
I just pissed against the side of the bowl ffs. The guy was para. He had massive safes installed and use to keep stationery in them. I guess that's what coming from Middle Earth does to you.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 29, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Do you piss sitting down then or what ?!!!!! lol


Yeah was weird at first but the purring being so calming it makes it all happen faster


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 29, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Do you piss sitting down then or what ?!!!!! lol


Oh I was taking a dumb,I piss sitting down my dick hits the ceramic


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 29, 2017)

^^^^^ stop shitting in the urinals then !!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^ stop shitting in the urinals then !!!


Where lax lives is behind the times a bit baz, probly still shitting in a bucket lol. You got the glue now then baz? Hope ye smash it


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol MG, yes mate , a good friend of ours gifted me her, she's a bute too ! Fair do's , going to put her in separate tent though, keep the Exo on its own. Looking forward to doing sommat new, that lemon off you was the last diff stuff I did,& we all know how that ended !


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol MG, yes mate , a good friend of ours gifted me her, she's a bute too ! Fair do's , going to put her in separate tent though, keep the Exo on its own. Looking forward to doing sommat new, that lemon off you was the last diff stuff I did,& we all know how that ended !


Lol, didn't end well did it. Aye the glue will be easier managed anyway if you keep it in separate tent, I never got to finish the glue, I had it tied down like fuck, wish id got her finished cos she was goin well


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm only just getting over all that shit MG ! thank fuck. Jesus , i thought I'd never get sorted ever again !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2017)

Glue likes topping 2wice in veg imo, more heads and bud sites, fussy feeder but hates low ec under a kw, not keen on high ec either lol hence fussy and shows it with pinking meristem and lime green in veg if she isn't dialled in


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 29, 2017)

I had mine topped a few times zeddd, tied down and spread out, hoping to beat the stretch yous all talk about but we'll never know lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I had mine topped a few times zeddd, tied down and spread out, hoping to beat the stretch yous all talk about but we'll never know lol


I can live with stretch but wide internodes and stretch calls for some serious bdsm in veg imo


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 29, 2017)

Wife gets naked & asks hubby: "What turns you on more, my pretty face or my sexy body?" Hubby looks h er up & down and replies: "Your fuckin sense of humour!"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Where lax lives is behind the times a bit baz, probly still shitting in a bucket lol. You got the glue now then baz? Hope ye smash it


No honestly my tip hits off the petruding ceramic under the toilet seat. 7" dick problem lads...u guys should be happy ur dicks so small


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 30, 2017)

My m8 said it's not the size that matters it's what ya do with it that counts pmsl


----------



## G.V (Mar 30, 2017)

Theres a topic for UK growers .. 


Niwwcee.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 30, 2017)

G.V said:


> Theres a topic for UK growers ..
> 
> 
> Niwwcee.


Don't like topics


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 30, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> My m8 said it's not the size that matters it's what ya do with it that counts pmsl


Needle dicks say that lol


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 30, 2017)

All done cutting down, just moved my 315w into the 1.2 with the 600w and put my ? Plants in there for the last 3-4 weeks, hopefully it won't be too much light for them. Got to move my next round of babies into the 1.0m tent when I finish drying, then off to buy my 2nd 315w, and roll on fucking summer!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 30, 2017)

I said that to him as well pmsl


----------



## G.V (Mar 30, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Don't like topics



Nothing wrong with Topics.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 30, 2017)

G.V said:


> Nothing wrong with Topics.


It's gotta be the 1 chocolate bar I haven't eaten! Double decker n snickers with the odd flake


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not in to chocolate to be honest


----------



## G.V (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan myself. More a tea n toast fella really. 

Cornish pasty if I'm feeling flush.


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2017)

Can't beat a warm Cornish pasty or even hotpot and tommy sauce 
Don't get started on stews and corned beef hash with a load a bread lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 30, 2017)

I love corned beef hash me shit that's what I'm gonna do for t not had it for a bit aswell


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2017)

makka said:


> Can't beat a warm Cornish pasty or even hotpot and tommy sauce
> Don't get started on stews and corned beef hash with a load a bread lol


HP wins everytime for me lad


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

I just made myself lunch char grilled spicey lamb chops with mash potato fried courgette and tomato salad, breakfast was scrambled egg with smoked salmon and fruit salad, litre of coffee yoghurt nuts and seeds
Need to get this lsd out of my system


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I just made myself lunch char grilled spicey lamb chops with mash potato fried courgette and tomato salad, breakfast was scrambled egg with smoked salmon and fruit salad, litre of coffee yoghurt nuts and seeds
> Need to get this lsd out of my system


Sounds really nice brekky Z just gonna grab all bits for a sausage casserole and get that going for later on


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

makka said:


> Sounds really nice brekky Z just gonna grab all bits for a sausage casserole and get that going for later on


Need some good beans with that


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2017)

Aye to right gonna get some kidney beans shitloads of onion and a few others bits maybe a touch of garlic and peppers 
Can taste it already lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

makka said:


> Aye to right gonna get some kidney beans shitloads of onion and a few others bits maybe a touch of garlic and peppers
> Can taste it already lol


Gonna get on the eagle rare later n roast a chicken, stuff it with garlic and herbs, roasted king Edwards and steamed veg fkin love food


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cunts...all I've had is a hotdog from IKEA 's & I got fucking lost , Mrs was in floods , thought I'd left her ! Lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Cunts...all I've had is a hotdog from IKEA 's & I got fucking lost , Mrs was in floods , thought I'd left her ! Lmao


At least it was hot baz, few sandwiches, crisps, yoghurts, bananas and oranges for me ffs....packed lunch today lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 30, 2017)

^^^^^^ you on a school trip MG ? Lol


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Cunts...all I've had is a hotdog from IKEA 's & I got fucking lost , Mrs was in floods , thought I'd left her ! Lmao


you must keepem insecure
Best way imo lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^^ you on a school trip MG ? Lol


Fucking sounds like it don't it lol...There's fuck all near where I'm working atm so pack lunch it is


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2017)

I made chicken fajitas for dinner. plenty sour cream, guacamole (home made), cheese and salad toppings. Even managed to get Yin no1 to eat one.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

DST said:


> I made chicken fajitas for dinner. plenty sour cream, guacamole (home made), cheese and salad toppings. Even managed to get Yin no1 to eat one.


Nice feel when that explodes in the mouth, needs sour cream to bring it all together, lol, chunky guacamole or smooth? I like chunky plenty lime juice and salt


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2017)

24oz wagyu sirloin, asparagus, dauphinoise pots, creamed spinach n garlic mushrooms here.....i fucking wished 

reality was alphabets,sausages n beans lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

Tried that wagyu last year it was amazing meat but mrs n son found it too rich but daughter wanted more and had it in her packed lunch. Found 2.5 kg sirloin for £300, birthday maybe.
Did you lose that wagyu connection scrambo?


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Tried that wagyu last year it was amazing meat but mrs n son found it too rich but daughter wanted more and had it in her packed lunch. Found 2.5 kg sirloin for £300, birthday maybe.
> Did you lose that wagyu connection scrambo?


yeah mate he changed jobs Z, last time i see him had a touch tho he had a new job in some warehouse swapped a half oz of exo with him for a load of stone island brand new clothes he had robbed from work, made a killing on that halfo lol

that wasnt proper wagyu tho, not the proper import graded stuff would love to try that, was still some lovely steak mind even the fake wagyu.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Nice feel when that explodes in the mouth, needs sour cream to bring it all together, lol, chunky guacamole or smooth? I like chunky plenty lime juice and salt


Was smooth-ish. My wife makes it like cream cheese spread ffs. I throw a tomatoe in and only half blend it. Plenty lime for sure!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 30, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I'm not in to chocolate to be honest


Dark chocolate is the way, bars w orange, mint or chili pepper.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

DST said:


> Was smooth-ish. My wife makes it like cream cheese spread ffs. I throw a tomatoe in and only half blend it. Plenty lime for sure!!!


I dice everything with a chefs knife cos that's how I've chopped buds for years, quick but lose the odd 1/4 fingernail, still not as bad as RatDonalds


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah mate he changed jobs Z, last time i see him had a touch tho he had a new job in some warehouse swapped a half oz of exo with him for a load of stone island brand new clothes he had robbed from work, made a killing on that halfo lol
> 
> that wasnt proper wagyu tho, not the proper import graded stuff would love to try that, was still some lovely steak mind even the fake wagyu.


He picks those jobs ffs talk about bonus
The real Kobe with the chrysanthemum branding is probably radioactive mate I'm sticking with the fake


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He picks those jobs ffs talk about bonus
> The real Kobe with the chrysanthemum branding is probably radioactive mate I'm sticking with the fake


was a while ago now mate, im shore hes realised the value of the clobber since, was a coat n 2 jumpers all tagged up n new a 300+ half oz thats what i got anyway lol

the fake wagyu aint bad at all Z really carnt complain tbh, and its pretty bloody cheap aswel.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

to everyone what's the best/ worst meal you've ever had?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 30, 2017)

Out of pot so didn't actually eat today lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2017)

worst has gotta be a mcwrongalds whilst out me nut on acid and the fucking thing was trying to eat ME

best prob them burgers i use to have do love a burger, a nice brisket burger with pulled pork,chorizo,smoked bacon,cheese had plenty fancier meals but few if any ive enjoyed as much a primo burger.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> worst has gotta be a mcwrongalds whilst out me nut on acid and the fucking thing was trying to eat ME
> 
> best prob them burgers i use to have do love a burger, a nice brisket burger with pulled pork,chorizo,smoked bacon,cheese had plenty fancier meals but few if any ive enjoyed as much a primo burger.


I had to stop in a Khmer Rouge village on the Cambodia Vietnam border, was offered raw pork in dishwater, the meat was pulled out from the drawer of a cheap desk, it was 38 deg c and 85 rh, prob been there all day


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I had to stop in a Khmer Rouge village on the Cambodia Vietnam border, was offered raw pork in dishwater, the meat was pulled out from the drawer of a cheap desk, it was 38 deg c and 85 rh, prob been there all day


fuck that Z, still was prob more than the millions of peeps who that crazy regime fed to lol read a good few books about the khmer rouge n pol pot etc sounded bloody mental!


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fuck that Z, still was prob more than the millions of peeps who that crazy regime fed to lol read a good few books about the khmer rouge n pol pot etc sounded bloody mental!


Yes they still eat a lot of insects, apparently some of them tasted good in the year zero times and the locals retained the taste for them, fuk that


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2017)

I think the noodles i got on a train going through the Malaysian jungle ranked high in the vomit stakes. They were kind enough to put a fried egg on top )thay had beem fried about 5 hours earlier...fucking mosquitoes om that journey could of all fucked off as well.
There was also the cold chicken sandwich on a British Midlands flight to Heathrow that gave me salmonella food poisoning....no one needs to be shitting and spewing at the same time. That just aint right. I also blame my Old Man for taking me to Windsor castle for day. Think that made it far worse lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2017)

Brother in law works a lot in East Africa. Sent me this pic of a local Pork Joint


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fuck that Z, still was prob more than the millions of peeps who that crazy regime fed to lol read a good few books about the khmer rouge n pol pot etc sounded bloody mental!


Yeah I went to the actual killing field and the tuol sleng prison. The killing field had a tree ( I thought killing fields was a generic discription for Cambodia in those times from films, lol, I had seen) and this tree is where they dashed out the brains of children to save bullets, it's the most evil and chilling piece of nature I've ever visited... I staggered into the taxi visibly shaken n the driver says "hey you like the killing field?"
I give him my hotel name
"You want to make instant hamburger?" Wtf I've got some psycho Cambodian taxi killer/driver, confirmed by the following
"Hey mr z you want to RPG a cow, only $100 plus "expenses" on real killing field"


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 30, 2017)

zeddd said:


> to everyone what's the best/ worst meal you've ever had?


Worst was a long time ago when I first few months living in London, broke as fuck. The best was a few months ago in the Viceroy hotel in Yas Island in Abu Dhabi. Its right on the F1 circuit. I was a guest of a few wealthy friends. They race a Lambo Gallardo for fun. Even the lunch Buffett was amazing. 4days of racing I put on 1/2 stone. Mostly steak, seafood & lamb shish Leffe beer and G&T


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 30, 2017)

Ffs just got bk from hossy with the little lad bit of break dancing at the disco at school and it went a bit wrong an fractured his hand. Best of it is last year at the caravan he broke one little finger one day and broke the other little finger day after all with playing football. Ano we should not of let him go day after but he's hard work at best of times with his autism and what not but ye what a lad eh he's now in bed on his tablet. And good news she's away next week so I've got week to blag me mum we don't need time off lol and might get a bit of fishing in


----------



## Father Ramirez (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow! Four quoted replies, and it didn't mean that much to me, to have meant that much to you. Nevertheless, I shall respond, but only to the first.
There is no way to prove it, of course, but I instantly pronounced "aluminium' out loud and correctly when I read it. Good effort, though. My mother was English and my father was Irish. They fostered in me an appreciation for the elegance of words, and respect for how and why a language evolves.

If that seems quaint and old fashioned to you, I encourage you catch up with a most current English author, Jonathan L. Howard. His Johannes Cabal series is equally frightening and hilarious. I believe intelligent conversation is part of your history. If you go back a few years, you Brits had a writer who seemed to know his business named Billy Shakespeare.
Cheers, all.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 31, 2017)

Sat outside the test station in a audi a3 s line 2014 very nice cars would recommend to anyone! Very quick through all gears, handles like a race car! Sounds like top gear lol


----------



## calliandra (Mar 31, 2017)

scrambo said:


> worst has gotta be a mcwrongalds whilst out me nut on acid and the fucking thing was trying to eat ME
> 
> best prob them burgers i use to have do love a burger, a nice brisket burger with pulled pork,chorizo,smoked bacon,cheese had plenty fancier meals but few if any ive enjoyed as much a primo burger.
> 
> View attachment 3916346


dam that looks good right now lol
how did I even get here?
Cheers for making me hungry


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2017)

DST said:


> HP wins everytime for me lad


Mild Reggae Reggae sauce lol


THCBrain said:


> Sat outside the test station in a audi a3 s line 2014 very nice cars would recommend to anyone! Very quick through all gears, handles like a race car! Sounds like top gear lol


If you are gonna buy an A3/S3 you might as well splash out on a "im a drug dealer please stop me" sign for the top of it lmao, same goes for 1 series BMW lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## THCBrain (Mar 31, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Mild Reggae Reggae sauce lol
> 
> 
> If you are gonna buy an A3/S3 you might as well splash out on a "im a drug dealer please stop me" sign for the top of it lmao, same goes for 1 series BMW lol


Haha if I was gonna buy one myself I'd have the a6 fuck the a3 s3 only took that one for test it's my brother in laws car


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Haha if I was gonna buy one myself I'd have the a6 fuck the a3 s3 only took that one for test it's my brother in laws car


Would have to be the RS6 estate for me if i had to have an audi..


----------



## Fuzzynutz34 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey first time grow here don't really know much about growing had a little advice from a friend just wondering if these look any good there about 3ft tall and super bushy I would of liked them to get abit taller but I've heard taller don't mean better is this true. Sick of getting shit weed from round by me I'm paying £180 an Oz and the 10 bags are weighing in at 0.8 so decide to grow my own


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 31, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3916609
> 
> Would have to be the RS6 estate for me if i had to have an audi..


Now that's a fucking drug dealer car stickered up ready! Wouldn't decline it though lol


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2017)

Fuzzynutz34 said:


> View attachment 3916613 View attachment 3916614 View attachment 3916613 View attachment 3916614 View attachment 3916615 Hey first time grow here don't really know much about growing had a little advice from a friend just wondering if these look any good there about 3ft tall and super bushy I would of liked them to get abit taller but I've heard taller don't mean better is this true. Sick of getting shit weed from round by me I'm paying £180 an Oz and the 10 bags are weighing in at 0.8 so decide to grow my own


Looking good for first timer.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Mar 31, 2017)

DST said:


> Looking good for first timer.


Ye thought the same


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ffs just got bk from hossy with the little lad bit of break dancing at the disco at school and it went a bit wrong an fractured his hand. Best of it is last year at the caravan he broke one little finger one day and broke the other little finger day after all with playing football. Ano we should not of let him go day after but he's hard work at best of times with his autism and what not but ye what a lad eh he's now in bed on his tablet. And good news she's away next week so I've got week to blag me mum we don't need time off lol and might get a bit of fishing in


Sue...they have insurance


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

Fuzzynutz34 said:


> View attachment 3916613 View attachment 3916614 View attachment 3916613 View attachment 3916614 View attachment 3916615 Hey first time grow here don't really know much about growing had a little advice from a friend just wondering if these look any good there about 3ft tall and super bushy I would of liked them to get abit taller but I've heard taller don't mean better is this true. Sick of getting shit weed from round by me I'm paying £180 an Oz and the 10 bags are weighing in at 0.8 so decide to grow my own


Lollypop just after u flip use the cuts for clones, amazing first grow,blows mine out the water.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

Day 2 of fasting lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

Gonna ween myself off the xanax so I've 3000 to do it with..easy peasy


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2017)

^^^^^^ lmao , awwww only 3000 !


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Now that's a fucking drug dealer car stickered up ready! Wouldn't decline it though lol


1000hp street car lol

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi/2015-audi-rs6-dtm-by-jon-olsson-ar168599.html


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^^ lmao , awwww only 3000 !


I know right well I'll keep well dosed till my green package arrives but my guy never fails his stealthy impeccable so must just be snail Mail.then I'll ween off once I get me pot


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I know right well I'll keep well dosed till my green package arrives but my guy never fails his stealthy impeccable so must just be snail Mail.then I'll ween off once I get me pot


You using these 3000 to ween u off for good lax or just a week or so lol


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 31, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You using these 3000 to ween u off for good lax or just a week or so lol


6 months later repeating the same process!


----------



## mark pottingemon (Mar 31, 2017)

Any you guys had any experience with the sour livers,just about to start a grow off and cant really find much grower info at the mo.
Any info/advice on the strain would be appreciated or is this not the place for any serious shit.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2017)

The worst thing I ate was a dwarfs fanny, she was a bit mingin,but it was a once in a lifetime opportunity ,so don't judge me please lol.it was all full of slimmy warts,but I was committed & carried on till she cum.
The best thing was a load of marinated meat barbecued on the beach in the philippines , oh my , it was some tasty shizz.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 31, 2017)

Livers yes, sour Livers ??? Nay


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

I didn't know their was a sour livers tbh an I thought livers was a co strain so must be a cross of that with somat but just guessing

Just puffing on some dog atm lovely taste


----------



## scrambo (Mar 31, 2017)

london underground brought out ''livers'' seeds yrs ago spose to be half decent

is a old famous northan clone-only from what i no tho, the exo of the north lol banging smell and taste but no strength imo and grown it many times.


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

That's that cleard up lol 

Thinking of potting up a glue sideways into a 25 ltr from a 2.5ltr to make a big fuckoff bush with little effort but not sure how the apical dominance will work out?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You using these 3000 to ween u off for good lax or just a week or so lol


Yeah I can't seem to help myself but 100 for 200 n my guy charges 250 it's a sweet profit n my coins are doing good


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 31, 2017)

makka said:


> That's that cleard up lol
> 
> Thinking of potting up a glue sideways into a 25 ltr from a 2.5ltr to make a big fuckoff bush with little effort but not sure how the apical dominance will work out?


yah done this plenty. just plant it deep enough, on an angle, so it can rest against the rim of container and/or use a cage, or stakes, for support. don't want to crack main stem if it's top heavy


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> yah done this plenty. just plant it deep enough, on an angle, so it can rest against the rim of container and/or use a cage, or stakes, for support. don't want to crack main stem if it's top heavy


Yeah lst kinda but just once at about 3 foot from base of pot to lay across a 1.0 meter sq tent with pot at side 

Well nearly ten so enough of that lol

Who's on what tonight then?

The dog and coffee for me and might break out the Cano before bed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2017)

makka said:


> That's that cleard up lol
> 
> Thinking of potting up a glue sideways into a 25 ltr from a 2.5ltr to make a big fuckoff bush with little effort but not sure how the apical dominance will work out?


Top the cunt to fuk


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 31, 2017)

Craft IPA and Livers for me tonight lol


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Craft IPA and Livers for me tonight lol


I couldn't even smell alcohol now or for a while did a full bottle of Apple vodka day before yester span out over bog and lot stomachs still sore was only ment to be havin 1


----------



## scrambo (Mar 31, 2017)

i cracked last week, touch of the hard nowt major tho.

but anyway got a Q aswel of some strain called ''silver bubble'' was some banging weed, hazey.lemony real nice smoke tho.

as for tonight just the vods n some morgans spiced rum.


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Top the cunt to fuk


That was the plan but it was left next to a t5 stood on it's side for weeks it's like a lanky twig lol been busy with all sorts of shit so it got left to survive on minimal everything don't wanna waste the birch tho


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> The worst thing I ate was a dwarfs fanny, she was a bit mingin,but it was a once in a lifetime opportunity ,so don't judge me please lol.it was all full of slimmy warts,but I was committed & carried on till she cum.
> The best thing was a load of marinated meat barbecued on the beach in the philippines , oh my , it was some tasty shizz.


Same shit different beach Baz?


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i cracked last week, touch of the hard nowt major tho.
> 
> but anyway got a Q aswel of some strain called ''silver bubble'' was some banging weed, hazey.lemony real nice smoke tho.
> 
> as for tonight just the vods n some morgans spiced rum.


Easy done m8 but a dabble here n there won't kill no cunt gotta have a bit of fun eh 
Was on the linctus last week mi self glad it went fast tbh liking it a lil to much got it off mi sisters fella swapped him an 8th lol


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i cracked last week, touch of the hard nowt major tho.
> 
> but anyway got a Q aswel of some strain called ''silver bubble'' was some banging weed, hazey.lemony real nice smoke tho.
> 
> as for tonight just the vods n some morgans spiced rum.


Woodford Kentucky bourbon


----------



## scrambo (Mar 31, 2017)

makka said:


> Easy done m8 but a dabble here n there won't kill no cunt gotta have a bit of fun eh
> Was on the linctus last week mi self glad it went fast tbh liking it a lil to much got it off mi sisters fella swapped him an 8th lol


was doing well makka, almost 100days then just flopped but oh well, back on the wagon now mate.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 31, 2017)

scrambo said:


> was doing well makka, almost 100days then just flopped but oh well, back on the wagon now mate.


That wagons a bumpy ride, good luck when it's your time to get off pal


----------



## scrambo (Mar 31, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Woodford Kentucky bourbon


you had a touch mate with that ''bourbon'' lol a 100 shots of that is worth a fair few quid.


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2017)

scrambo said:


> was doing well makka, almost 100days then just flopped but oh well, back on the wagon now mate.


Pat on the back 100 days more than most self included
Swings n roundabouts In it m8


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2017)

Good painkiller decent booze, temporary and destructive, arguably, but better than b imo re damage not buzz lol


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 31, 2017)

Buds on the nets now got sick of seeing them upside down time to chill with a beer got a doggy 1st birthday tomorrow should be fun if there's any decent smoke going about


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2017)

scrambo said:


> you had a touch mate with that ''bourbon'' lol a 100 shots of that is worth a fair few quid.


25 quid amazon prime, crazy shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 31, 2017)

I hate that fucking waggon, I blame the pot holes for always falling off


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

Told u guys when the coins dropped to buy now there over a grand again


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Told u guys when the coins dropped to buy now there over a grand again


Unless you are looking to trade in coins then surely it doesn't matter when you buy coins as the goods don't fluctuate in price....thanks for letting us know about changes though


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 1, 2017)

ello ello ello chaps, its me the Aussie, Im basically English


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 1, 2017)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ello ello ello chaps, its me the Aussie, Im basically English


Well ya not but you know how can we help....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

DST said:


> Unless you are looking to trade in coins then surely it doesn't matter when you buy coins as the goods don't fluctuate in price....thanks for letting us know about changes though


I do it at coinbase where u can buy n then sell when the value grows thus adding bit by bit, I was thinking of opening a localbitcoins vendor account to sell em at higher rates but with each move comes costs for transferring one account to another wallet. Oh I'm fully aware of the price not actually changing but I've the coin Base app that is get alerts when she drops I sell em high buy em low started with I was literally putting in 50 quid here n there n it dropped from 8-6 so I got more... ended with 3000 xanax from 500 or so euro? Well it cost a 900 quid but that's just trading coins profit...great way to launder money possibly but as always he gave me. I've still 150 coins waiting for em to drop again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

See, easy peasy n I'd say she's gonna climb more that's why I've the 150 on the side waiting like wolves


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Well ya not but you know how can we help....


Like yanks thinking they're Irish..fucking plastic paddies


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh and it's instant


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

Not to mention I'd not of been able to afford the xanax if I didn't concoct this scheme n I buy small amounts nothing to draw attention


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

I was thinking of PayPal for localbitcoins so I can charge waaaaaaay more prices over there are mad not to mention everyone prefers PayPal payments I'll just do it a little cheaper than the others


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

And the btc price is linked to the euro in a sense that if the coin rises it becomes more valuable than the cost if u buy em cheap. So actual price may stay the same but the btc doesn't she's sporadic and would double ur money if u play it smart n don't freak out when she's dropped in value just keep buying


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

there ya go lax, just trying to break the talking to yourself pattern, almost beat ya own record there 7posts in a row lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

I think he's still replying to dst about these coins, I know dst is realllllly interested lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Barber just cancelled my haircut cos his da took a heart attack last night. Not good for business if u ask me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

No I'm just proving a point I could of edited the posts in one but this gets attention.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

mate i actually think its a real good idea to sell ya coins threw paypal as you said not many do that on local, but as for the constant coin price reminders and what ya could make, fucking el lax more than a few of us in here been on the coins from way back when coins where £2-£3 each! many have brought and spent fucking 100s of coins can you imagine what could have been earnt...... well i try not to tbh lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

Dude it's uncentralised so it will crash again then buy a bit store it like 50 quid a week but patience is a virtue she will rise it's just a better bet as it's uncentralised so she drops 100s at a time
.thats where the balls come in. Think of how much money you'd of had if you'd ur Sr wallet had about. So when I've spare change I just buy a few coins (if value drops below 800)let it grow, leave her reach around a grand,sell for alot more (PayPal is one of the most expensive ways of making money so next time when my package lands and my mans paid I'll start over again and I've a nicely ages localbitcoins account hahaha)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh alphabay it shows how much u spent so far n since March over 4 g I wonder how much I spent on agora?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> there ya go lax, just trying to break the talking to yourself pattern, almost beat ya own record there 7posts in a row lol


Do u want me to start liking every one of ur posts again? Hahaha good times


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Do u want me to start liking every one of ur posts again? Hahaha good times


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

There we go then lol


----------



## makka (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol funny


----------



## Greenybj (Apr 1, 2017)

Do you lads use a VPN or TOR when visiting Cannabis growing sites like rollitup considering our country is less than friendly towards Cannabis


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't no about you but I'm growing tomatoes and cress


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2017)

& im growing a beard


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 1, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> & im growing a beard


Shaved mine of the other week was pissing me of 8 months I had it. Was fucking freezing when it came of pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2017)

Then you need to drink from the furry cup more often ! Keeps ya chin warm !


----------



## Greenybj (Apr 1, 2017)

why are you not growing potatoes

plebs, all of you


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 1, 2017)

No don't like them


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Barber just cancelled my haircut cos his da took a heart attack last night. Not good for business if u ask me


Workshy no doubt ide be cutting hair as the cunt was taking his last breath, can't be pissing off customers by grieving ffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

Some ginger s got his birthday tomorrow happy birthday carrot top


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Workshy no doubt ide be cutting hair as the cunt was taking his last breath, can't be pissing off customers by grieving ffs


Dedication right there. I like it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Some ginger s got his birthday tomorrow happy birthday carrot top


Was mine just the other day


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Was mine just the other day


are you ginger aswel? lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> are you ginger aswel? lol


No m8, I'm bald! Lmfao


----------



## Greenybj (Apr 1, 2017)

should tbh


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Greenybj said:


> should tbh


Who asked u


----------



## Greenybj (Apr 1, 2017)

Who tf said I was talking to you


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> No m8, I'm bald! Lmfao


lololol that one made me laugh mg

was it really your bd then the other day mate? did ya get up to much? my sons birthday is 2mora aswel and me only neice so my birthday is pretty much cancelled and has been the last 7yrs now lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

Oranger hair than Donald trump both of ya


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lololol that one made me laugh mg
> 
> was it really your bd then the other day mate? did ya get up to much? my sons birthday is 2mora aswel and me only neice so my birthday is pretty much cancelled and has been the last 7yrs now lol


Yeah it was the other day m8, done fuck all tbh, they mean fuck all nowadays lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

My bday is in a few days aswell


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> My bday is in a few days aswell


Let's hope you cross the finish line slip


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah me 2 mate mate I'm popping xanax 5 at a time and the usual see what comes out the bag n I'll ate it


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah it was the other day m8, done fuck all tbh, they mean fuck all nowadays lol


they really dont do they mg, just another year closer to death mate lol i do quite like crimbo but not into birthdays, back in the youth a birthday was a min £500 drug budget lol they where some interesting birthdays, fuck thats just depressed me aint got 50 notes for 2mora let alone 500 lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah me 2 mate mate I'm popping xanax 5 at a time and the usual see what comes out the bag n I'll ate it


taking them benzos like you do lax youve been on a very slippery slope for a long time now mate, shorely you must see it aint gonna do you any good in the long run that shit will fuck you up badly....

its all good earning of the coins like you are but what difference is it to the few in here who wasted all them cheap coins your doing no different just spunking em on drugs.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> they really dont do they mg, just another year closer to death mate lol i do quite like crimbo but not into birthdays, back in the youth a birthday was a min £500 drug budget lol they where some interesting birthdays, fuck thats just depressed me aint got 50 notes for 2mora let alone 500 lol


I like crimbo mesel m8, a lot more than birthdays. Near forgot what fucking age I was it means that much lol.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I like crimbo mesel m8, a lot more than birthdays. Near forgot what fucking age I was it means that much lol.


same here mg, i have to remind meself its me own birthday aswel nowdays, me boy is going to some theme park with the ex n friends etc, ill be cooking a huge roast for everyone, basically be peeling veg n whatnot most the day lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 1, 2017)

Evening young men.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 1, 2017)

convirtiendo cincuenta de este mes.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Getting old abe


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm off to do some frog poison for my birthday. You get holes burnt in your arms then the poison goes in then you have a near death experience with lots of vomiting and moaning, mans detox apparently


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm off to do some frog poison for my birthday. You get holes burnt in your arms then the poison goes in then you have a near death experience with lots of vomiting and moaning, man s detox


And folk reckon lax is on a rumbly road lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm off to do some frog poison for my birthday. You get holes burnt in your arms then the poison goes in then you have a near death experience with lots of vomiting and moaning, mans detox apparently


ffs Z is this what i got to look forward to in my future drug taking yrs...! carnt ya just drop a e or smoke some crack or something lol fucking frog poison lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> And folk reckon lax is on a rumbly road lol


Road to healing for me, apart from acid it's all medicine


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Road to healing for me, apart from acid it's all medicine


You musta done some bad shit if this is the healing you need lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

No, bad shit was done to me, it's obvious lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Yer fucking mad zeddd lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

Took the fam to safari park today had a monkey on the car managed to flick him off gently before he ripped my wipers off, one of the little fellas was walking around with a wing mirror bless him


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Took the fam to safari park today had a monkey on the car managed to flick him off gently before he ripped my wipers off, one of the little fellas was walking around with a wing mirror bless him


could have been worse mate lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> could have been worse mate lol


Yeah the concept of dangerous animals in safari parks doesn't translate well into Chinese where most of the animals are also on the a la Carte


----------



## limonene (Apr 1, 2017)

Digging this plant. Ultrabrite by thunderfudge genetics.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 1, 2017)

dunno what heathen unruley place you come from but we here have rules and its past grow o'clock...... lol

look underfed aswel, night.


----------



## limonene (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> dunno what heathen unruley place you come from but we here have rules and its past grow o'clock...... lol
> 
> look underfed aswel, night.


lol it's not underfed I've got a hps light filter over the lens ya peanut. And if u zoom in u can see mottling which is a trait both its parents carry. But yeah it's past grow o clock, I'll respect the rules.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 1, 2017)

limonene said:


> lol it's not underfed I've got a hps light filter over the lens ya peanut. And if u zoom in u can see mottling which is a trait both its parents carry. But yeah it's past grow o clock, I'll respect the rules.


If it was a monkey it would bite yer ankles


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> taking them benzos like you do lax youve been on a very slippery slope for a long time now mate, shorely you must see it aint gonna do you any good in the long run that shit will fuck you up badly....
> 
> its all good earning of the coins like you are but what difference is it to the few in here who wasted all them cheap coins your doing no different just spunking em on drugs.


Oh I totally agree but I function on xanax I clean the gaff workout and I don't get panic attacks everyday


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> dunno what heathen unruley place you come from but we here have rules and its past grow o'clock...... lol
> 
> look underfed aswel, night.


He's a serious grower man it looks as it should


----------



## limonene (Apr 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's a serious grower man it looks as it should


That plant is really nice, look at the leaves!


----------



## limonene (Apr 2, 2017)

limonene said:


> That plant is really nice, look at the leaves!


Like fookin shurikens


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2017)

Possible keeper Blue Pit clone.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh I totally agree but I function on xanax I clean the gaff workout and I don't get panic attacks everyday


So it's a functioning slippery slope then? Ah that's alright then I suppose lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 2, 2017)

DST said:


> Possible keeper Blue Pit clone.
> View attachment 3917681


Looks like just the right size for a Fairy`s bag lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> So it's a functioning slippery slope then? Ah that's alright then I suppose lol


Hey I got off diazapam,speed n xanax ain't a thing n who doesn't like slippery slops u ever been to a water park?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

Nearly had a heart attack, checked on my girls n they were Al covered in brown like rust...totally forgot I foliar fed em lights out with seaweed,silica and mag.so I'm not foliar feeding seaweed anymore 2 much residue on the plants


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

Great news thank fuck poor lad didn't deserve that for gardening.did they get to keep their gaff?


----------



## Greenybj (Apr 2, 2017)

no mong


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

Greenybj said:


> no mong


Nice name green dick,I'd get that looked at


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Great news thank fuck poor lad didn't deserve that for gardening.did they get to keep their gaff?


Council have already started the eviction process. Will take a while though I suppose, at least until he's out I hope


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 2, 2017)

Greenybj said:


> no mong


Now who the fuck you calling mong how old are ya 12 piss of


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

Workout done,washing done n I may take a walk with the dog again...since diazapam is also a muscle relaxer xanax doesn't do that it actually gets u motivated...and get what I only took 1 since 12


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nearly had a heart attack, checked on my girls n they were Al covered in brown like rust...totally forgot I foliar fed em lights out with seaweed,silica and mag.so I'm not foliar feeding seaweed anymore 2 much residue on the plants


mebbe rinse em with just water n surfactant foliar treatment to thin residue.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> mebbe rinse em with just water n surfactant foliar treatment to thin residue.


Exactly what I did abe,second lights were out the got blasted with water


----------



## zeddd (Apr 2, 2017)

Just taken Abe off ignore, what you growing buddy and how ya bin?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Ur such a charmer zeddd lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 2, 2017)

Lmao, wtf Z, hurry up & get that frog juice in ya, u going all soft


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 2, 2017)

http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2017/03/a-marijuana-strain-has-finally-been-trademarked/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=B2C_newsletter&utm_campaign=Heatmap_03242017_&utm_term=lifestyle&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTkdNeE5qZ3daVEU1T1RWbSIsInQiOiJDaExSWHc0TWswZkNNQ3pyV1pyTGlrRDVKSnJDUDROWkxpU28xZG5KTEVQRlQ2RlBaSjNNSHFZMlwvbVhrTzcwcmYyR0FiVUMwKzlHRTE0VGVQQWZSUzYrSlg3WHNGcUtnZnRTQkdVdDJEK3NuY0llams4cWRYcjVrOVNCRHpIT0cifQ==


----------



## zeddd (Apr 2, 2017)

I've been rubbing the stems of the Exo in flower like a dirty cheese pervert missed that smell there is none like it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Council have already started the eviction process. Will take a while though I suppose, at least until he's out I hope


Fucking cunts jails enough his kids nor miss should be forbade from their home!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 2, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I've been rubbing the stems of the Exo in flower like a dirty cheese pervert missed that smell there is none like it


Does she like to be topped or trained,I'll definitely lollypop her but I noticed my dbxl3 the tiny one if u don't top she explodes and a member preferred the taste to dbxl6 so fingers crosses still have all the lights half on till a week b4 I flip then turn the 9 n 2 4s on max.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 3, 2017)

Fuck me thank God I wasn't waiting on clones fucking full week for the fairy to arrive when before 3 days was max heck one time was literally next day delivery ffs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

To fucking to hot to be working in a caravan ffs sweating me nuts of


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck me thank God I wasn't waiting on clones fucking full week for the fairy to arrive when before 3 days was max heck one time was literally next day delivery ffs


Next day delivery where you are? Out in the wild....your having a laugh now lax come on ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> To fucking to hot to be working in a caravan ffs sweating me nuts of


Buy a bigger caravan


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Buy a bigger caravan


Mines always spotless it's the others I clean


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2017)

I used to know a lad called ant that lived in a caravan about England, he ain't got a clue either lol.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I used to know a lad called ant that lived in a caravan about England, he ain't got a clue either lol.


Hahaha wish I could live in it


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Hahaha wish I could live in it


Well I think he lived in one, he was a knacker so I'd say so, he spent a bit of time in Ireland, wernt a bad lad


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Never been there


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Never been there


Well it's not u then, just as well, cunt owes me money lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Always pay.me bills if I have them so Deffo not me pmsl


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Well this is fucking marvellous ain't it sat In fucking dark cuz the fucking power cut. Ffs and I'm haveing to get on the phone cuz she's away oh are they gonna get it I'm wizzin me titts of just got through on phone as I'm weighting this kicking of to fuck


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Half one they say it's gonna come bk on ffs looks like me and the dogs are of on a mission where's them poki stops at


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 3, 2017)

Had a phone call back and they have give me two codes for 30 quid gas and leccy fucking result


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Apr 4, 2017)

I've got Nan flu !!!!!! Nope, It's defo Nan flu , went to visit Mrs nan & now I'm all to fuck , thanks a fucking bunch Nan !!!


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2017)

Can you not get a flu jab mate? I've got 24/7 wains flu. One gets rid of his green snotty nose only for the other to get right back on it. Me like piggy in the fucking middle ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2017)

A nan flu jab?


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2017)

zeddd said:


> A nan flu jab?


Sounds like the ticket. Woild it work for kids as well?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2017)

DST said:


> Sounds like the ticket. Woild it work for kids as well?


Nah they need 37 jabs to keep them healthy...these days, we just had dirty finger nails to do the job


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 4, 2017)

Evening lads, my kush is smoke able, been busy with the man shed it's got walls and half a roof, so far spent about 400 quid so far just need cladding and roof sheets, here's a picture from earlier while I was eating fish n chips  

Done a bit more after that picture but was too dark to get another...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 4, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Evening lads, my kush is smoke able, been busy with the man shed it's got walls and half a roof, so far spent about 400 quid so far just need cladding and roof sheets, here's a picture from earlier while I was eating fish n chips View attachment 3919015 View attachment 3919016
> 
> Done a bit more after that picture but was too dark to get another...


Lol pallets


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 4, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Evening lads, my kush is smoke able, been busy with the man shed it's got walls and half a roof, so far spent about 400 quid so far just need cladding and roof sheets, here's a picture from earlier while I was eating fish n chips View attachment 3919015 View attachment 3919016
> 
> Done a bit more after that picture but was too dark to get another...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 4, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Evening lads, my kush is smoke able, been busy with the man shed it's got walls and half a roof, so far spent about 400 quid so far just need cladding and roof sheets, here's a picture from earlier while I was eating fish n chips View attachment 3919015 View attachment 3919016
> 
> Done a bit more after that picture but was too dark to get another...


Pallets!..what a good idea. Ive seen people make garden furniture out of them but not walls etc. Be able to slide insulation in there real easy to. You using corrugated iron on the outside?


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Pallets!..what a good idea. Ive seen people make garden furniture out of them but not walls etc. Be able to slide insulation in there real easy to. You using corrugated iron on the outside?


No shiplap cladding and a felt roof debating putting a bit of fascia on there and some guttering to a water but gor a roll of waterproof sheeting to wrap the whole thing in under the shiplap definitely going to insulate it and put a few hiding spots in it for unsavoury items...


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 5, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> No shiplap cladding and a felt roof debating putting a bit of fascia on there and some guttering to a water but gor a roll of waterproof sheeting to wrap the whole thing in under the shiplap definitely going to insulate it and put a few hiding spots in it for unsavoury items...


U thought about a door for this shed?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> U thought about a door for this shed?


Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol


Lol, I wasn't even being smart zeddd. 
I was goina build mesel a proper shed and I know of some good steel security doors, powder coated with good locking systems on them, ther not that dear and they ship them over


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 5, 2017)

There's no door in the pics tho so maybe he's not goin for one..


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 5, 2017)

He's tunnelling in !, Po will never find it.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 5, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> U thought about a door for this shed?


There's a massive 8x6 door in the middle which will make 2 4x3 doors plenty big enough for what I want


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> He's tunnelling in !, Po will never find it.


Thought about it and digging a massive hole and dropping a shipping container in and covering up with a shed on top but the Mrs wasn't best pleased lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 5, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> There's a massive 8x6 door in the middle which will make 2 4x3 doors plenty big enough for what I want


Is it a pallet door or have you gone for firewood?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 6, 2017)

Down to about 5 a day brap brap n if haven't filled the bag in 3 days so after this bag I'll be down to. 25 but once my pots around I'll manage that.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Down to about 5 a day brap brap n


5 wanks a day ffs, Lax, lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 6, 2017)

5 ? ...light weight ,I've got a hand like a Hermit Crab !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 6, 2017)

DST said:


> 5 wanks a day ffs, Lax, lol.


2 so far today so come on man u got any idea how many I was eating lol don't wanna cut it 2 fast


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 6, 2017)

Evening men,How's the glue on cuts ? They take easy enough ?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men,How's the glue on cuts ? They take easy enough ?


They take longer than xo, don't like the cold, do need rooting gel etc but she roots


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> 2 so far today so come on man u got any idea how many I was eating lol don't wanna cut it 2 fast


I was always told if quiting anything do it slowly, cos if not it could be a shock to the system and kill ye....I'm with ye lax


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 6, 2017)

Cheers Z,


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2017)

Morning all , lovely day for being amongst the girls


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2017)

I forgot, dole day today ,every fuckers in Witherspoons, or Jeremy Kyles waiting room as I like to call it .


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 7, 2017)

Just finished work me now of to the caravan for a few days


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 7, 2017)

new used whirly pop did wonders on this bean batch. after sampling, tried to order a few eLBows but they had already sold out of shakiso micro-lot. stovetop espresso never tasted so right.. nice even roast this round.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 7, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I forgot, dole day today ,every fuckers in Witherspoons, or Jeremy Kyles waiting room as I like to call it .


Wer not all dole hoppers baz, some of us work. If I didn't have me work I'd either be jailed or in the nut house


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 7, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Wer not all dole hoppers baz, some of us work. If I didn't have me work I'd either be jailed or in the nut house


I know mate , you & the maj here work ya sacks off !!! I was just generalising lol


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 7, 2017)

Made myself a batch of thc e liquid came out quite well have doubled my money after selling 20ml from what I paid for the juice/flavours (other than weed)  that was the test vial, people seem to like it alot, thinking of getting half ounce of different weeds and making all kinds of wonderful juice! @bazoomer no naughty jokes I know what your like.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 7, 2017)

Drank a beer like a boss


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Made myself a batch of thc e liquid came out quite well have doubled my money after selling 20ml from what I paid for the juice/flavours (other than weed) View attachment 3920430 that was the test vial, people seem to like it alot, thinking of getting half ounce of different weeds and making all kinds of wonderful juice! @bazoomer no naughty jokes I know what your like.


That just looks all kind of nasty.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Drank a beer like a boss


What's this facebook?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 8, 2017)

No I was bored


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2017)

I do like it juicy THC, nothing worse than going in dry !!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone had a winner on grand national


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2017)

I can't bet on the g g's, I was put on a register years back , I'm not allowed within 5 mile of em !!!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I can't bet on the g g's, I was put on a register years back , I'm not allowed within 5 mile of em !!!!


Wtf did ya do pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2017)

I did it for a bet, & I'm better now


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I did it for a bet, & I'm better now


So u had a gambling problem. Think the fucking gf has one of then ya no


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 8, 2017)

Lmfao, it wasn't gambling & it wasn't a problem, not for me anyway, not sure about anyone else , all depends on how high your stool is & how long your tool is I suppose, or at least are a major factor.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lmfao, it wasn't gambling & it wasn't a problem, not for me anyway, not sure about anyone else , all depends on how high your stool is & how long your tool is I suppose, or at least are a major factor.


Lmfao..


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 9, 2017)

WEEDWORLD MAGAZINE issue 86...i cant find it anywhere for sale..except weedworlds website...which says they only take CASH thru the mail...or a bank transfer....anyways seems like it was pulled from a couple other vendors recently as well.... It has the single best growroom irrigation articles ive ever read..earth shattering info...anyways anyone know anyone thay has a copy or a way to get one?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

Never heard of it. Haven't you heard, we get all our "earth shattering info" off each other


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Never heard of it. Haven't you heard, we get all our "earth shattering info" off each other


Yeah ive been trying to find the article, so i could show EVERYBODY this simple solution that is so percise and productive while accomplishing executive level results...for next to nothing $


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

I already get "executive levels" a good base nute,few £ for Leci & I'm golden . Ta very much anyway.


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I already get "executive levels" a good base nute,few £ for Leci & I'm golden . Ta very much anyway.


Yeah....nutes and stuff...
Your getting it..while were here..
I can not stress enough...trash goes..IN.
The trashcan.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 9, 2017)

|[email protected] said:


> Yeah....nutes and stuff...
> Your getting it..while were here..
> I can not stress enough...trash goes..IN.
> The trashcan.


Ur on wrong thread


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

@MG, ramblings of n old stoner eh mate ! Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @MG, ramblings of a stoner eh mate ! Lol


Got me laughing anyway lol,what's the plans today baz? Just done me floors and cut the grass, that's enough for the day. Got mesel a bit of amnesia of the dn....Nice enough buds too, not compact at all and not bad smoke


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm still in "stone over" mode MG, had a big muffin last night  . I need to get my arse into gear & do some gardening !!! But as the song goes..."then I got high" . So ,think I will just eat & watch telly mate


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh , & when I say "had a big muffin" I'm referring to the chocolate variety with marajuana in it , not the toilet area type


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Oh , & when I say "had a big muffin" I'm referring to the chocolate variety with marajuana in it , not the toilet area type


Fuck ye never know with u baz lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

Ive never had a stone over from muff diving ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2017)

Never had a stone over can't imagine what one is? For me there's only stoned or a bit high


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 9, 2017)

Well yes, technically it's still being stoned from previous night lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Well yes, technically it's still being stoned from previous night lol


Oh that's a daily occurrence, I thought you meant it was something bad


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank god we got that cleared up. For a minute I didn't think Zedd was doing it right...never had a stone over, what!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2017)

Lol, I'm only straight between 2 - 6pm !


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2017)

I am generally only non medicated when in a middle eastern country where its fround upon to a micro level. Thank fuck i aint going back there for a good while. Saying that got a long weekend at brother in laws which will be booze only ffs.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2017)

I find edibles are ace on such occasions D .


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2017)

DST said:


> I am generally only non medicated when in a middle eastern country where its fround upon to a micro level. Thank fuck i aint going back there for a good while. Saying that got a long weekend at brother in laws which will be booze only ffs.


I could of been working in dubai for the last year on a new theme park but this is one of the reasons I never bothered....like me weed to much lol. Wasn't great fucking money either tbh


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2017)

I was in Oman many years ago got out into the dessert with the Bedouin and they got the Shisha out, "HASHISH?" Is the only Arabic I speak, no no mr z it is not allowed.
So no weed or booze and they talk about the beauty of their camels.
Fuk that


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2017)

Shame really they could RO the seawater and have orchards and cane plantation s make some decent rum, fuking government s and their laws and what it does to the locals.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2017)

I hear you can now "sive" the salt out of sea water with a new meterial they have come up with !! Get fookin siving I say ! ( sorry can't spell today )


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2017)

@sambo , there in , just a waiting game now mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone heard from the slipper lately? Anytime he cuts down on these pills he disappears


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2017)

He was about this morning MG


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone heard from the slipper lately? Anytime he cuts down on these pills he disappears


I'm still alive and getting my 5 a day...getting a buzz off em again but 4 next week fingers crossed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 10, 2017)

Been a great taper tbh nothing on diazapam that shit was wicked


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I hear you can now "sive" the salt out of sea water with a new meterial they have come up with !! Get fookin siving I say ! ( sorry can't spell today )


I was reading about that (short term memory trying to remember the name)....graphene perhaps.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2017)

DST said:


> I was reading about that (short term memory trying to remember the name)....graphene perhaps.


Aye, paper with holes in it D


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 10, 2017)

Just like bubble bags but a lot smaller micron lol, imagine if it was piss easy to turn sea water into fresh, it would solve some big problems, imagine turning all the deserts into lush land u can grow on... Fuck me , I've gone all John Lennon !!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye, paper with holes in it D


Ma brains got holes in it.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Ma brains got holes in it.


Don't tell Baz, just read bout them sieves good stoney read, patently ''s graphene oxide but there's a big prblm cos it's too big holes for the ions or summon, bourbon didn't make it any clearer


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2017)

.....the cold light of day


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Don't tell Baz, just read bout them sieves good stoney read, patently ''s graphene oxide but there's a big prblm cos it's too big holes for the ions or summon, bourbon didn't make it any clearer


Aye, was a bit puzzling the read. But from what I figure they can coat the graphene which enables it to keep its shape and size of HOLES! Could be a game changer from what I understand...but then lots of things are hyped to be game changers.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2017)

DST said:


> Aye, was a bit puzzling the read. But from what I figure they can coat the graphene which enables it to keep its shape and size of HOLES! Could be a game changer from what I understand...but then lots of things are hyped to be game changers.


Game of two halfs, there will be winning holes and losing holes, I thought the 9 Angstrom limit was the game changer, them hydrated ions were just to big for the new lad graphene


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 11, 2017)

Fucking kids y can't the just sit there and not move hahaha heads falling of with em man


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2017)

^^^^ I thought that was illegal ?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^ try cable ties & gaffa tape, usually keeps em still till you've finished .


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 11, 2017)

There behaviour is bollocks man proppa disrespectful little shits man let's just put a hole in the fucking caravan wall. It's only six months old ffs five grand to be fixed


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> There behaviour is bollocks man proppa disrespectful little shits man let's just put a hole in the fucking caravan wall. It's only six months old ffs five grand to be fixed


I blame the parents.....


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 11, 2017)

Na they have always been like this way b4 I got with her


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 11, 2017)

I grew up with boundaries and these haven't I try and put them boundaries down but the gf falls soft takes the piss


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2017)

Well then I'm with baz...cable ties and gaffer tape, job done.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 11, 2017)

And if she needs tied and taped too then so be it.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 11, 2017)

Pmsl I'm thinking about it lol can't have anything nice with these chuffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2017)

Nah fukin manners these days


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 11, 2017)

I 


zeddd said:


> Nah fukin manners these days


I Blame there Mother and her mother an fatha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 11, 2017)

Miss reading oops lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2017)

What's that you say Slipps ?


----------



## ovo (Apr 11, 2017)

I misread that too, something regarding mr majestic's feculence, a cotillion and the new westworld.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 11, 2017)

Fuck this, it's above my heed


----------



## zeddd (Apr 11, 2017)

That amnesia core cut is an easy grow, smells of bubblegum atm very impressed so far, just got the ingredients to make some more supersoiless mix and compost tea it, the gg4 is going organic


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2017)

I've found an effective new method of growing. 
Repot and seriously overwater and don't go within 200 miles for almost six days. They love it. 
I'll take some cuts tonight and flower I reckon.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

Been smoking the Best exo I've had period, is my latest batch super fucking potent when grown right.
You know who u are no need to like the post but I've yet to receive a disappointing batch bar latest but that's posties heavy handling but I'll just use the flakes to get me deals bang on 3 but fuck me pro to the end...seriously if I can get her to that level I'd just sell exo shits an all rounder


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 12, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Been smoking the Best exo I've had period, is my latest batch super fucking potent when grown right.
> You know who u are no need to like the post but I've yet to receive a disappointing batch bar latest but that's posties heavy handling but I'll just use the flakes to get me deals bang on 3 but fuck me pro to the end...seriously if I can get her to that level I'd just sell exo shits an all rounder


Ye need a bit of variety every now and again tho, was on glue for fucking months ther and it's top notch weed but was happy to get a bit of something different for a change


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

I'd usually agree master but I do have variety I've a dbxl3 ready to flip with the exo but I was just amazed how potent that crop was shit still getting me wankered


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2017)

Being more wankered, nothing to do with the reduction in the Mick Mills Lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

Can't bate a bit of star trek


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

DST said:


> Being more wankered, nothing to do with the reduction in the Mick Mills Lax?


It could very well be but my clients mentioned how strong it was like ppl pulling whites n shit.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

DST said:


> Being more wankered, nothing to do with the reduction in the Mick Mills Lax?


N xanax makes u outgoing bro u wanna go out it gives u energy n initiative but it's a benzo at the end of the day n my weeks almost over n I've over a k pack left n not touched it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2017)

Best psychotherapy I did was lsd, mushrooms, salvia, dmt, mescaline, and a few other combos, now I'm normal as fuk


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah shrooms n dmt are my psychedelic favs but the latter I don't consider it a hallucination you're totally projecting yourself and anyone that's hit a high enough dose knows what I'm on about my weird distorted elf like voices telling me to stop doing drugs over n over but getting to that place is cool like going through a worm hole but ur not at all frightened. that was it. apparently I was out for 5-10 mins n woke up with tears in my eyes but it felt like a weight was lifted from me n shits like doing shrooms in the sense that it releases all ur emotions including anger in a harmonic way if u get what I'm saying,like I remember taking shrooms n walking home as they hit hard so I cut through the woods n I was totally like u guys definitely belong here n all these sort of thoughts but when I got home all the faces on TV were distorted but if someone wants a really meaningful experience I'd recommend dmt but make sure she's pure n hit twice what they recommend as u need alot to project...if it wasn't for zeddd n bizzles ranting I'd of never tried it but definitely my favourite hallucinogenic


----------



## zeddd (Apr 12, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah shrooms n dmt are my psychedelic favs but the latter I don't consider it a hallucination you're totally projecting yourself and anyone that's hit a high enough dose knows what I'm on about my weird distorted elf like voices telling me to stop doing drugs over n over but getting to that place is cool like going through a worm hole but ur not at all frightened. that was it. apparently I was out for 5-10 mins n woke up with tears in my eyes but it felt like a weight was lifted from me n shits like doing shrooms in the sense that it releases all ur emotions including anger in a harmonic way if u get what I'm saying,like I remember taking shrooms n walking home as they hit hard so I cut through the woods n I was totally like u guys definitely belong here n all these sort of thoughts but when I got home all the faces on TV were distorted but if someone wants a really meaningful experience I'd recommend dmt but make sure she's pure n hit twice what they recommend as u need alot to project...if it wasn't for zeddd n bizzles ranting I'd of never tried it but definitely my favourite hallucinogenic


I just turned into a big carrot fearful of being peeled.
Frog poisons where it's at imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

The Simpsons did get my curious but dmt should have a cattagory all of its own it's like salvias fairy God mother lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 12, 2017)

Hows the high from frog venom like? It's a red frog isn't it?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hows the high from frog venom like? It's a red frog isn't it?


It's not about getting high it's about getting strong


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 13, 2017)

But it's still uplifting so I'd consider it a high.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 13, 2017)

I Must make a note for u lads lem offered me a cut but no news from him or underground lads or whatever


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 13, 2017)

Ffs the pounds getting stupid strong


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 13, 2017)

Why does this happen then ffs iv had nowt but problems with this lot glad it's time to chop and get cleaned up for next run


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 13, 2017)

Cc


----------



## ovo (Apr 13, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Cc


Nice cola! Is that a bow on your slipper?


----------



## makka (Apr 13, 2017)

ovo said:


> Nice cola! Is that a bow on your slipper?


Lol thought same


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 13, 2017)

Iv took the bud of just wanted to no what them balls things are


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 13, 2017)

And that's me mums slipper pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2017)

Lmfao , ya Ma's slippers, fair play. I used to like wearing my Ma's ,but they were usually full of jizz filled rubbers !


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I used to like wearing my Ma's ,but they were usually full of jizz filled rubbers !


My apologies. In my defense, I _did_ aim for the toilet.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> My apologies. In my defense, I _did_ aim for the toilet.


No need to apologise fella, crack on, she loved fucking the pedo's & rapists, strange that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> No need to apologise fella, crack on, she loved fucking the pedo's & rapists, strange that.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2017)

Some mothers are just filthy whores, dirty


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2017)

Ya not wrong Z


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2017)

& some folk are just cunts ,obviously your not one of those folk Z lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2017)

PS, I've had cuts off her Z & she's doing real good


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Some mothers are just filthy whores, dirty


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 13, 2017)

Now bk the pic what is the crack


----------



## zeddd (Apr 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> PS, I've had cuts off her Z & she's doing real good


Ive got some corkers 5 weeks flower. Double topped and put up with the lime green veg mode ime


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Now bk the pic what is the crack


Those balls mean that it wasn't a weed plant. That shows that it's type of stinging nettle that just looks like a cannabis plant. Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Those balls mean that it wasn't a weed plant. That shows that it's type of stinging nettle that just looks like a cannabis plant. Where did you get the seeds?


Hahaha ya right looked it up can make a shit load of nettle tea now happy days


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 14, 2017)

Yay next day delivery from the hydroponic store.ie can take my cuttings tonight cuz I finally have another fan for the veg tent n I got 9 13cm pots which seem to be the perfect size for begging,lots of room to spread out. Gonna feed my recycled soil some endomycorrhizal and canna trace minerals with some molasses or boost to give the endo something to snack on so hopefully it'll colonise my soil.already give the soil the odd cannazyme to help break down any roots n I've also added the coffee from my French press after a few cups,boil the kettle again add to the coffee n let it cool then into my mix but I'm going to cut the coffee in half next time as one of my dbxl3 is clawing but the other isn't which is odd but so far l've been mostly foliar feeding hoping the endomycorrhizal really gets stuck in there which is why u should add it when u first pot.i added some to a house plant to see and it's pretty impressive but time consuming and been feeding canna boost with my water feed but again mostly foliar as the exo is a Calmag where from the leds


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yay next day delivery from the hydroponic store.ie can take my cuttings tonight cuz I finally have another fan for the veg tent n I got 9 13cm pots which seem to be the perfect size for begging,lots of room to spread out. Gonna feed my recycled soil some endomycorrhizal and canna trace minerals with some molasses or boost to give the endo something to snack on so hopefully it'll colonise my soil.already give the soil the odd cannazyme to help break down any roots n I've also added the coffee from my French press after a few cups,boil the kettle again add to the coffee n let it cool then into my mix but I'm going to cut the coffee in half next time as one of my dbxl3 is clawing but the other isn't which is odd but so far l've been mostly foliar feeding hoping the endomycorrhizal really gets stuck in there which is why u should add it when u first pot.i added some to a house plant to see and it's pretty impressive but time consuming and been feeding canna boost with my water feed but again mostly foliar as the exo is a Calmag where from the leds


Check out aact, it's dirty shitty milkshake but if you are in soil it will inoculate the humus and feed your plants for you, 48 hours and you're golden


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm gonna make a tea fro mycos, batshit, n ewc, gonna make some mix and cook the fukker for 3 months then boom


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 14, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Iv took the bud of just wanted to no what them balls things are


looks like female flower parts. most are cone shaped but some are rounded especially if they have a seed in em. however not sure what you're pointing out and pic isn't focused


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 14, 2017)

clawing = high nitrogen


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 14, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> clawing = high nitrogen


Duh what gets me is they're both the same cut,well see after flip as dbxl6 explodes


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 14, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> looks like female flower parts. most are cone shaped but some are rounded especially if they have a seed in em. however not sure what you're pointing out and pic isn't focused


So how's this happened. And on about the seed sacks if that's what they are as iv not had any males and they don't get light when it's dark although when clocks fucked about it dunno if that would of had out to do with it and there was no seeds in them just like fluff if ya will


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol bin em


----------



## zeddd (Apr 14, 2017)

This thread ain't the fuking noobs section ffs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> This thread ain't the fuking noobs section ffs


No need to be a grumpy bum


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 14, 2017)

That's his charm if u can call it that lol pm zeddd is much kinder.
ur being taken easy on in fairness when I joined the whole gang was here n I was given shit for months...be happy they don't put u on ignore or get me to comb through all your pics for metadata to freak u out but we don't,we tolerate to a degree as you've gotten the concept of the thread so ppl let it slide but remember I'll give baz ur g tag on Google maps and he will rape you... Jk I'm not a sick like that I secretly randomly check pics meta data and pm the folk what the story is


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Duh what gets me is they're both the same cut,well see after flip as dbxl6 explodes


full power that light aye. ave seen droopy claw like leaves before from plants being too far from light an not fully respirating.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 14, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And on about the seed sacks if that's what they are


twernt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 14, 2017)

Nah its classic n tox I've the lights hanging from the tent frame,any lower and they burn the plants but they're sending me out new lenses to review...one for each of my cobs 3cobx4 cobx9 what a legend of gone company.ill have more info once they sort me the data specs on the lenses


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 14, 2017)

Stupid fucking sterling added another 2e to my transaction n that's commission free Currency but apparently shit will calm down after may...don't remember the source or credibility but that's usually what happens it'll drop a bit n gain some level of stability then brexit God knows what's happen


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 14, 2017)

Do fishing shops sell live worms? I've read they ate up that coffee n shit... Thinking of adding lime to the compost n since like takes so long to take effect I may add some today after I clone like a mad man n my prop is big enough for the pots so I'll plant the jiffy the pot that I've pre soaked with endomycorrhizal (again any cheap sources hook me up)so once the roots break through the endo with be there to assist


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone enjoy puzzles? I've it in txt n hex but can't seem to crack it,I've used ascii, ceaser code n a hexadecimal and all but only got small snippets as id the sniffer not on 2 long as she sucks the batters from me phone just wanna troll my Damn neighbours n I don't want to sit up n start wireshark cuz ots a ball ache.the program doesn't even run on my new Android update ffs


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 15, 2017)

Ancestry DNA results arrived:


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's his charm if u can call it that lol pm zeddd is much kinder.
> ur being taken easy on in fairness when I joined the whole gang was here n I was given shit for months...be happy they don't put u on ignore or get me to comb through all your pics for metadata to freak u out but we don't,we tolerate to a degree as you've gotten the concept of the thread so ppl let it slide but remember I'll give baz ur g tag on Google maps and he will rape you... Jk I'm not a sick like that I secretly randomly check pics meta data and pm the folk what the story is


It's all good banta man. I just don't get y it's happend. Don't get me wrong the buds are fucking mad


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 15, 2017)

Chopped the mystery plants this morning, doesn't look too bad, but isn't the best either oh well running them again using a different method, and an extra plant, on a side note the man shed is nearing completion, I have a gym in the back room.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2017)

I notice it hasn't got witch planet your from on that DNA report Abe !?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

Probably English dude raped some Irish chick then the baby raped another poor English women,thus his heritage...rape


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

Imagine how many people were raped on those boats pirated by the crown...haven't we all jk


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2017)

Lmao , ya big perv Slipps !!!!


----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone enjoy puzzles? I've it in txt n hex but can't seem to crack it,I've used ascii, ceaser code n a hexadecimal and all but only got small snippets as id the sniffer not on 2 long as she sucks the batters from me phone just wanna troll my Damn neighbours n I don't want to sit up n start wireshark cuz ots a ball ache.the program doesn't even run on my new Android update ffs


What you trying to decode m8?

Start at the router wps/wep/wpa2? model of router? Maybe pingen? and work through the network lol that's what I would do if you not got good dictionary file find the keyspaces for the router your targeting and use crunch to generate one, options are endless man
If your ok at coding get a firmware dump of the same router firm and try reverse engineer and find the pin algo it's hard but can be done I like kali for everything tbh


----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2017)

Missed a would


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm gonna run it on the rig later on after I sift through wireshark returns.
Alot of dating sites lately so ripe for the blackmail point of view


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

makka said:


> What you trying to decode m8?
> 
> Start at the router wps/wep/wpa2? model of router? Maybe pingen? and work through the network lol that's what I would do if you not got good dictionary file find the keyspaces for the router your targeting and use crunch to generate one, options are endless man
> If your ok at coding get a firmware dump of the same router firm and try reverse engineer and find the pin algo it's hard but can be done I like kali for everything tbh


Depends what it's written in I know java best (sandboxing got me hooked) but I'm also fairly competent in basic,c,c++(haha worst joke ever if u get it) I dabbled in script.roiter seems a good target think I've an app for that I'll look into what it's written in and maybe find an instance of a class to instantiate it then each coder is different, some don't even leave comments but I could run it through eclipse n read the fucker line by line.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

I blame retro games consoles


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

makka said:


> What you trying to decode m8?
> 
> Start at the router wps/wep/wpa2? model of router? Maybe pingen? and work through the network lol that's what I would do if you not got good dictionary file find the keyspaces for the router your targeting and use crunch to generate one, options are endless man
> If your ok at coding get a firmware dump of the same router firm and try reverse engineer and find the pin algo it's hard but can be done I like kali for everything tbh


Thanks for the ideas btw, must say I'm very impressed for a chav


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

Man I said fuck it to the xanax ween today n go full xanax fucking what usually costs 915_920 is gone to nearly a grand....Damn ur sterling


----------



## makka (Apr 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thanks for the ideas btw, must say I'm very impressed for a chav


Lol educated chav you cunt get it right


----------



## zeddd (Apr 15, 2017)

Chavtastic on ere lately


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 15, 2017)

Yer not wrong me great mate .


----------



## WhiteWolf1 (Apr 15, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3925132


well at least ur not a yank !!!
well done


----------



## WhiteWolf1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> White Wolf who u be and where u be from


I be me (mark) and I be in Lincoln , via Croydon and Essex... hey hey !!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 15, 2017)

WhiteWolf1 said:


> I be me (mark) and I be in Lincoln , via Croydon and Essex... hey hey !!


Hahaha what u on wi at this time of night dude


----------



## WhiteWolf1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Hahaha what u on wi at this time of night dude


too much sativa man....... I feel like I had red bull..... homegrown unknown mophead bagseed... sweet as bro !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

Pfft been awake since 2am


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 15, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Pfft been awake since 2am


I'm going bed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah I was asleep..back to 2-3 hours a day with over 150mg of seroquil not to mention the xanax.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter Men. Hope u all enjoyed your eggs. I got love eggs, think your supposed to bung em in yer bottom, defo too hard to eat !


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Happy Easter Men. Hope u all enjoyed your eggs. I got love eggs, think your supposed to bung em in yer bottom, defo too hard to eat !


I could be wrong but try em out on the wife/gf if ya have one lol but if ya in to that then fair play dude pmsl


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2017)

I haven't got one , I live on a farm with just beasts to keep me company


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I haven't got one , I live on a farm with just beasts to keep me company


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Happy Easter Men. Hope u all enjoyed your eggs. I got love eggs, think your supposed to bung em in yer bottom, defo too hard to eat !


----------



## ovo (Apr 16, 2017)

Drawer's reward.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2017)

^^^^ i'l leave them hang


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^ i'l leave them hang


What to dry? When the stem breaks it's done lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2017)

Lmao my Mrs got the turbo version, there's loads o them eggs on it ! I can go make a cuppa , go back ,& she's still pulling the fuckers out !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 17, 2017)

This threads going down hill !


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> going


Gone


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao my Mrs got the turbo version, there's loads o them eggs on it ! I can go make a cuppa , go back ,& she's still pulling the fuckers out !


At least the egg hunt lasts longer


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> This threads going down hill !


Its u dragging it down with ur fucking anal eggs baz, puts a whole new meaning to the easter egg hunt


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 17, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Its u dragging it down with ur fucking anal eggs baz, puts a whole new meaning to the easter egg hunt


Especially if the guy doing the hunt is clled Mike......Mike Hunt Easter egg hunt pmsl!


----------



## scrambo (Apr 17, 2017)

had a half pounder 4 cheese slices, fresh onion n chips with garlic mayo for dinner went down a treat, was proper greasy but nice could do with another tho tbh lol greedy bastard i no.

on a plus note tho been sorting out some new equipment, got 3x600w cooltubes with digi ballast delivered the other day, only ever used magnetic in the past fucking el these digi ones are so bloody light! had to check the box to make shore there was 3 ballasts in there, things barely weighed as much as 1 magnetic lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 17, 2017)

Welcome to the world of tomorrow rambo haha I've finally flipped my 2 exo and 2 dbxl3 (shame 6 wouldn't root) 
Have 4 exo cuts rooting and 2 of the 3 n a few pots saved for makka and from another lad(not lem) no talk total troll


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 18, 2017)

Next round or 2 gonna have to split them up when they get bigger (4 mystery 5 chocolate kush) and a sock and Croc for slipper


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Those ain't real crocs u impostor


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 18, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Those ain't real crocs u impostor


I think you'll find they are!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2017)

Do u know what the holes on crocs are for ??


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 18, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Do u know what the holes on crocs are for ??


So you can walk in water with them, and they don't fill up with water


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> So you can walk in water with them, and they don't fill up with water


No its wer ur dignity falls out


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 18, 2017)

Mine "fell out" years ago, along with fisting,scat & S&M


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I think you'll find they are!View attachment 3926907


Aghh I stand corrected but step up ur game n gets new clogs weekly


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I think you'll find they are!View attachment 3926907


I have a pair of them, in that colour too.

^^^i feel that's a coming out moment right there^^^


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

I went with the chef ones far more durable and it doesn't have a million holes to let water in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Well I fell down the slope today about 35-50 xanax n a case of cider n I can still spell coherently n it's ukbenzo gear n I know how me drugs supposed to taste.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 18, 2017)

I need a new pair had these a year now, only bought this colour cause I go fishing n I can wear them with my camos n not look out of place! Given the choice I'd have a blue pair don't see many of those walking round! Wear I live your not normal if you don't own a pair!


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I have a pair of them, in that colour too.
> 
> ^^^i feel that's a coming out moment right there^^^


You my friend have class! Respect!


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

I work for a multinational

Many people here are up their own arse and desperate to climb the corporate ladder.

We had an offsite event last year to pat ourselves on the back and suck ourselves off, in a very posh place.

I turned up in shorts and my crocs...and a top. I wasn't so brazen that i went 'tits out'


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I need a new pair had these a year now, only bought this colour cause I go fishing n I can wear them with my camos n not look out of place! Given the choice I'd have a blue pair don't see many of those walking round! Wear I live your not normal if you don't own a pair!


You need ones like these,proppersize durable,made for chefs so great grip n sturdy material


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I work for a multinational
> 
> Many people here are up their own arse and desperate to climb the corporate ladder.
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of 



 and yes I stole the album I got a regular. Cd n forged the disk


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2017)

Crocs are fukin grow op shoes only, ffs don't be giving cannabis a bad name with sartorial imbecility ffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I work for a multinational
> 
> Many people here are up their own arse and desperate to climb the corporate ladder.
> 
> ...


Are you females?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Its u dragging it down with ur fucking anal eggs baz, puts a whole new meaning to the easter egg hunt


Crying lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Crocs are fukin grow op shoes only, ffs don't be giving cannabis a bad name with sartorial imbecility ffs


Crocs are multi purpose she's they've different styles for hospitals,kitchens and general household usual... Get they look stupid but when ur 12.5 n she's nice n wide n I can walk on all surfaces n easy to clean


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

These are my beasts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Nd all u do is pop em in the wash perfect shoes and to grip isn't so deep that crap gets stick in...shoes for life I say although DST has some sexy crocs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 18, 2017)

U wash your shoes you mad bastard?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Hells yeah u can get special. Bags to wash em in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't wash my converse as they look better work but I've only worn converse since I was about 15...dedication lads


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 18, 2017)

And so it starts ffs


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Have you ever heard of
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I stole the album I got a regular. Cd n forged the disk


I have that album.

I'll be seeing them in June, they are headlining the download Festival on the Friday night


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Are you females?


nope, i is males


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I have that album.
> 
> I'll be seeing them in June, they are headlining the download Festival on the Friday night


Shame the guitarist was a pedo.
loved Sergios vocals super origionals including lyrics


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 18, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I have that album.
> 
> I'll be seeing them in June, they are headlining the download Festival on the Friday night


Well I've seen James Brown before he died at a some big music event over here,now i've seen prodigy, slayer,Leonard Cohen, roy Harper, Saul Williams,Damien marley (everyone passed around Joint) oh and red hot chilli peppers,black sabbath(last tour so I'd had to go) rammstein best visuals.but best live was actually James Brown n this was not long before he'd died and he was so energetic but kept in key...true proformance artist up there with david bowie n pantera


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Shame the guitarist was a pedo.
> loved Sergios vocals super origionals including lyrics


I never knew that about the guitarist!


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well I've seen James Brown before he died at a some big music event over here,now i've seen prodigy, slayer,Leonard Cohen, roy Harper, Saul Williams,Damien marley (everyone passed around Joint) oh and red hot chilli peppers,black sabbath(last tour so I'd had to go) rammstein best visuals.but best live was actually James Brown n this was not long before he'd died and he was so energetic but kept in key...true proformance artist up there with david bowie n pantera


I need to see the prodigy, haven't yet.

Seen Sabbath, rammstein, slayer a few times and watched pantera and ratm back in the 90s, they were excellent.

I think the best I've seen, and i wasn't a fan, was also an old fart...Neil Young. Superb


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 18, 2017)

Would like to have seen Floyd but that'll never happen now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I need to see the prodigy, haven't yet.
> 
> Seen Sabbath, rammstein, slayer a few times and watched pantera and ratm back in the 90s, they were excellent.
> 
> I think the best I've seen, and i wasn't a fan, was also an old fart...Neil Young. Superb


Yeah I'm not the biggest James Brown fan but that dude could turn any crowed no matter age into a wild ass show.


Duuuude I love pantera or atleast lem.n I missed my chance for motored either.
I wanna visit cbgb before I die, definitely need to see it soooo many famous punk band played there


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2017)

I prefer the call of a tree frog these days


----------



## ovo (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

Bad brains, you're becoming interesting my friend. Do u like ska aswell,punk got me well into it with the specials and what not but one of my faves is running riot,propper punk band,let me find their buckfast song


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

Shame he died but j got to see him n actually I saw Leonard choen like amazing vibe


----------



## ovo (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## THCBrain (Apr 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Crocs are fukin grow op shoes only,


Is this a confession to owning a pair?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

Terry Hall is all that needs to be said lol class taste in music Man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

ovo said:


>


He's like Alice and chains vocals with another aspect,tone that I can't put my finger on. The clash does the best rendition of King of the rd


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

Joe summer is easily my favourite musician, loved how he tested different styles with minimal effort and great success with Joe strummer and the mascallaroes he did amazing tunes just like the dude from sublime he really pushed the social norm...Anyone that truly has the courage to go out n play their own music with no assistance bar amplifiers is my idea of a real gig


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2017)

Ya can't beat a bit of Roger Whittacker


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 19, 2017)

nipped out and looking cool


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2017)

Lol, let's all get our Jellys out  

@scrambo , mail m8


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 19, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> nipped out and looking cool


Your doing it wrong you need socks!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't get these crocs at all man, no taste at all yous folk


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 19, 2017)

^^^^ it's all about comfort these days for me MG


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't get these crocs at all man, no taste at all yous folk


It's not how they look it's how durable non slip and washing machine safe.normal slipper pong after a while


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^ it's all about comfort these days for me MG


More comfort in yer bare feet than those crocs ffs lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's not how they look it's how durable non slip and washing machine safe.normal slipper pong after a while


There crap lax, I preferred ur original slippers and even they wer crap


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

My clogs are specifically for all The pussy I get if I'd the ones with holes in em all that fanny ooze would dry n make my socks uncomfortable n ain't so playa getting his socks stained,how am I to explain that to my momma


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 19, 2017)

Just need to give it a lick of paint and it's nearly there.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice 'gym' Brain  Now that you snapped a picture, how long until you remove that lifting equipment and get some vegetation in?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's not how they look it's how durable non slip and washing machine safe.normal slipper pong after a while


Functional for gardening and about in the yard, just hose em off. Not for being fashion conscious in town... that's when ya reach for the leather clogs!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Just need to give it a lick of paint and it's nearly there.View attachment 3927652


Looks like a pigs arsehole with all that cheap gym equipment, where are the plants?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Just need to give it a lick of paint and it's nearly there.View attachment 3927652


I'd u ever sell it pm mro


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks like a pigs arsehole with all that cheap gym equipment, where are the plants?


All weights the same, all my gears second hand,it's great this time of YR as most new yrs resolution fails they're quick to part with their shame and some even deliver.saw bench press,propper with all the bells n all never used obviously or their would be wear n tear n someone got there before me but tbh I feel dumbells to be the best with most movement (keeping ur back straight


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah don't think I'll be growing in there I am downsizing for a bit just going back to longer veg times with less plants


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Just need to give it a lick of paint and it's nearly there.View attachment 3927652


What age are you? Do u cycle(roids) and what's your BMI,
If it's ur first time try like 5 kg on each dumbell 2.5 on each side to you've got your posture down then slowly build up..thats the natural way but roids will give u gains which u lose once off the cycle and remember don't loft 2 heavy, instead light weights do about 15 reps then add 1kg n do the same again till fail, ur only making gains when the lactic acid builds up n those last 5 reps go for 6 n progress that way...max I lift per arm for biceps and triceps is 16kgper bell amd 3 slow seconds up n 3 seconds down that way ur getting a full range of motion n also incorporating you tricep into the workout


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been on and off at the gym for over a year now mainly training with body builders, but can never stick to going after buying a membership so decided to build my own in the garden also gives me a chance to strengthen our lasses lad whose 14 big lad but no upper arm strength or stamina I'm doing it mainly to keep fit and give him something to work towards


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 20, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Your doing it wrong you need socks!!


a bold shout


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't bother with weights these days, I'm fukin ripped too, lol, had to go for a check up at the gps cos of my age, everything totally normal bmi 25, bloods all good. He was about 30, he asked me if I was a runner lol and what did I do to keep fit, lol, I didn't mention I do nothing cept smoke and drink all day


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

Ripped is body fat of like 8% n from what you cook it'd be hard to be ripped...to get to 8% down you need to carb cycle n bang on nutrition n workout


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2017)

Z is ripped to fuck Slipps !, I blame the frog juice !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2017)

Meet the latest additions to the family , 2 chowhauhau's , funny as fuck, but naughty to boot !!

This Molly, 4 months old nearly,she's just got out the bath & had her dressing gown on ! FFS


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Rizlared (Apr 20, 2017)

meet my lurchers


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 20, 2017)

beautiful animals


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 20, 2017)

they would eat mine in a heartbeat mate ! Lol


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 20, 2017)

They would like you to think that they would but they are both a complete wuss.

They love small dogs because they are shit scared of bigger ones.

The black one is bouncey and can seem a bit much but she's totally submissive, she'd lie down whilst saying 'ello to yours.

The other one loves being offlead and saying "hello" on her terms....only because she knows she has the speed to run away if she's unsure.

As far as 'fight or flight' goes...mine are runners


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 20, 2017)

I know some lurchers like to kill small furry things, it's what they were bred for.

Mine don't have that killer instinct, or need it, they are pets


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 20, 2017)

cashed in a few shares for more brown gold.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ripped is body fat of like 8% n from what you cook it'd be hard to be ripped...to get to 8% down you need to carb cycle n bang on nutrition n workout


There was a lol after ripped, and keep yer health advice to yourself you are an amateur


----------



## zeddd (Apr 20, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> meet my lurchers


Happy dogs man fair play


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> There was a lol after ripped, and keep yer health advice to yourself you are an amateur


Ur missus. Doesn't seem to think so


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> There was a lol after ripped, and keep yer health advice to yourself you are an amateur


And you're a health pro? I was helping him out ffs under 30s no roids I've don't my research I've been working out nearly 10yrs n after 30 n had me kids I'm hitting a propper cycle but atm I'm natty.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

Post a pick of ur 6 pack and that shows ur atleast 10% 
. If u talked so much shit like this I'd start a compost company


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I know some lurchers like to kill small furry things, it's what they were bred for.
> 
> Mine don't have that killer instinct, or need it, they are pets


It's terrier breeds, they were breed to hunt vermin on the farm so something small the terrier will fuck it up.
But ur lad doesn't have and terrier show signs so lap dog for like haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2017)

Fuck me lads I'd taken a grand loan to get all me k packs paid it back in a week, still have 2.5 k amd a few hundred. Does the exo but super fast or an I just assuming?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally the sterling is slowing down when I sent payment to a mate it was like a grand(usually ask for I'd over a grand but that post lady wants a good fucking I'd say lol) now it's 946 ffs but sure fuck it I try n keep my word n push 5 Oz in a week maybe max 8-9 days all in 3 g for 50e. And I'd still coins in my dn wallet that was worth fuck all now I got 165e the site I use let's u convert ur coins to money n transfer into account but I always tumble em before selling em on n my max amount I could buy starts at 500 now I'm at 2500 oh I'm keeping the money there for the next crash n reinvest


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Btc is at the highest it's been yet but yesterday they had a notice saying 2 many ppl were cashing out the btc since its never gotten by 1159 but today it's now it's 1167.73 so I've 194 waiting for a decline I've my notifications set for random lows so I don't have to check the squiggly lines all day but it appears to have some repetitions for example when every1 sells the value goes down so when I see that I'll buy more coins n repeat, not for market use I've still 2.5k xanax so I'm going to make some money from so low I couldn't send my funds to another account until the value exploded then I got my coins in 3 installments then converted to euro n keeping it there for the coins to drop again..and they will u just gotta need patience.sterling is on a slow decline thank fuck n they'd estimated that would occur around may.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

Talking to yourself again lax? Lol get back to your junk science and stop chemical drug taking and encouraging others to harm themselves, its obviously getting to you, you have changed and some of us actually care enough to discuss your decline in pms. You need proper help to deal with your childhood trauma, get it brother


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

Talking of drugs, anyone done Sananger?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Never heard of it z


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 21, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Never heard of it z


2nd that one


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Never heard of it z


It's shamanic eye drops, unbelievable pain for 5 mins, helps with eyesight apparently


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Aye fuck that, I heard of a man using an old Chinese remedy to deal with constipation that involved putting an eel up his arse, u can keep yer shamanic eye drops lol. 5 mins of pain and probly end up blind ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2017)

^^^^^^ what was that about eels up the anus ???


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 21, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^^ what was that about eels up the anus ???


Is your mrs called lana?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2017)

No, she's called, " Not again FFS"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Talking to yourself again lax? Lol get back to your junk science and stop chemical drug taking and encouraging others to harm themselves, its obviously getting to you, you have changed and some of us actually care enough to discuss your decline in pms. You need proper help to deal with your childhood trauma, get it brother


I'm off em almost, I'm on 0.25mg a day if I've to leave the house if needed but on seroquil n zoloft n CBT I'm doing great actually thanks been reading up on symbiotic funi to pass the time.
u don't really get withdrawals(thanks to the dose of seroquil I'm on n zoloft so was easy n I've 2.5k left getting 200 a week for 100 n haven't had an urge to dose up n I've been out of pot for a bit aswell so I get up at 5 walk the dog do me workout take the dog on a hike n what not n that helps with my anxiety n in may I'll be doing anger management.socim doing quite well thank you. I'm getting more than 2-3 hours sleep but I still don't sleep the odd time but they said they wanna try this mood stabiliser first before anymore n I've always bottled up my aggression n I'm convinced the seroquil let's that rage through.i was chasing down gypsies with a Pole n a rottweiler when they kicked my garage door..propper hunted em till a female gypsy said she'd sort it and it won't happen again bit I remember those cunts n it's not over yet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh and my posts are open conversation since the threads gone down hill so I'm trying to keep this thread alive instead of u talking about ur cooking n how a heavy drinker n smoker convinced a doc ur fit and ripped and also all the great growers you've given so much shit to they left like Welsh wizard. Ppl may like u but I'd say it's cuz ur dealing em pot


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Talking to yourself again lax? Lol get back to your junk science and stop chemical drug taking and encouraging others to harm themselves, its obviously getting to you, you have changed and some of us actually care enough to discuss your decline in pms. You need proper help to deal with your childhood trauma, get it brother


Any they're all chemicals Mr ex lecturer at a prestigious college


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^^ what was that about eels up the anus ???


Read a story about it on the lad Bible, thought it would cure his constipation and they had to remove it through hos stomach, said at the start he didn't know how it got there but later admitted putting it up there himself lol.....and I thought u wer bad baz


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2017)

I reckon zeddd hit a nerve.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2017)

@bazoomer u anywhere near Llanelli baz?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Stop crying lax u sound like a fucking noob


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Nah man I'm sick of his snide remarks looking down on everyone. Maybe it's cuz I'm sober I'm realising it but remember when he created fake accounts n including a chick n pmd ppl..thats not healthy behaviour it's simply malicious. U deal with him alot so I understand ur position and he's probably mates with u but I'm just sick of his psychoanalysis and erroneous Assumptions on ppl.not every1 had a shit childhood that's just an excuse to self medicate.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Go drink a bottle of ur fancy wine n look down on us zeddd I hope u get liver failure.lax out


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 21, 2017)

Reet what seeds should I buy want some blues but gorilla seeds are out of stock and I only order of there. Well so far I have any good seed banks u no of I no a lot of u do the cuts but not done that yet


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Breeders boutique is sweet n most the owners hang at 600 club. They're super cheap and great freebies they use alot of clone onlies in there crosses...check out DST he's ur man for info or scope out the site


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 21, 2017)

Slipps dropped the Mike lol ! . @ MG , it's about hr away mate, u over ?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## THCBrain (Apr 21, 2017)

Well Mr bandit that was an interesting read agreed with some parts, can definitely tell your off them tabs. 

Picked up some 'grapefruit' cuts tonight done a quick Google search all it comes up with is cindy 99 or jack herer x shiva skunk... anyone know what the truth is? Only got 2 paid through the roof for what I got, but it's done now.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, let's all get our Jellys out
> 
> @scrambo , mail m8


sorry mate aint been online in days only just signed in, have replied to the mail


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

have given up smoking the cigs, day 3 without a cig now GO me! lol

was smoking 40-50 a day....


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> have given up smoking the cigs, day 3 without a cig now GO me! lol
> 
> was smoking 40-50 a day....


How did you give up?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> How did you give up?


on a vape thing Z, its doing the job mate and gotta be better than the cigs.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

fucking el lax whats that all about mate?

mind im the last to comment on public forum meltdowns (have had a few) lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> on a vape thing Z, its doing the job mate and gotta be better than the cigs.


Yes scramb I agree nicotine is fuk all to worry about compared to tobacco smoke. I went to an ayahuasca ceremony and they were blowing fag smoke ( so I thought) over all the feathers and rattles and crystals lol but it's some special jungle tobacco that makes you trip, made me puke


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yes scramb I agree nicotine is fuk all to worry about compared to tobacco smoke. I went to an ayahuasca ceremony and they were blowing fag smoke ( so I thought) over all the feathers and rattles and crystals lol but it's some special jungle tobacco that makes you trip, made me puke


well thats me thinking Z i no these vape things are pretty unknown still and they probably tell us in a few yrs they killing us n what not lol but smoking 40-50 rollies a day deffo aint good and that is FACT lol

you had this frog poison yet then mate? you well landed on your feet with the tripping crew your linked up to now hay lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> well thats me thinking Z i no these vape things are pretty unknown still and they probably tell us in a few yrs they killing us n what not lol but smoking 40-50 rollies a day deffo aint good for that is FACT lol
> 
> you had this frog poison yet then mate? you well landed on your feet with the tripping crew your linked up to now hay lol


Yes tbh so much good business from that direction met some good people, selling 9 g for a ton to the party folk, one complained about the gg4 blocking up her grinder, then ordered more


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yes tbh so much good business from that direction met some good people, selling 9 g for a ton to the party folk, one complained about the gg4 blocking up her grinder, then ordered more


bout to have a bash at the glue meself soon, love the smoke n end product but not really looking forward to growing her tbh i hate fussy strains, will have most the tent as exo tho lol finally got a place of me own again mate taken a while but yeah new gaff and just got 3x600w cooltubes with digi dimable ballasts, 2x2x2m tent n rhino pro high power 6'' filter n fan carnt bloody wait to get started again.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> bout to have a bash at the glue meself soon, love the smoke n end product but not really looking forward to growing her tbh i hate fussy strains, will have most the tent as exo tho lol finally got a place of me own again mate taken a while but yeah new gaff and just got 3x600w cooltubes with digi dimable ballasts, 2x2x2m tent n rhino pro high power 6'' filter n fan carnt bloody wait to get started again.


I've had low yields due to internodes so now I top to get lots of heads then she gets mini colas but it's a tricky grow cos she looks def and burnt at the same time ffs. Just made some living supersoil see if she likes it bttr


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I've had low yields due to internodes so now I top to get lots of heads then she gets mini colas but it's a tricky grow cos she looks def and burnt at the same time ffs. Just made some living supersoil see if she likes it bttr


im really not looking forward to growing it mate tbh, but you fucking set up me with that oz for me pal lol thats who i will donate to mainly and hes mad on the shit after that oz, plus he paid for the equipment so better keep him sweet lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fucking el lax whats that all about mate?
> 
> mind im the last to comment on public forum meltdowns (have had a few) lol


I was just sick of his shit acting like I've some childhood trauma or some shit..big words for a lad that hates his dad...u ain't seen me melt down I black out lmao but it's all true, u can look back through the thread and verify my statements


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> im really not looking forward to growing it mate tbh, but you fucking set up me with that oz for me pal lol thats who i will donate to mainly and hes mad on the shit after that oz, plus he paid for the equipment so better keep him sweet lol


It does yield but only if vegged n topped to fuk opposite of Exo really which is good to flip from 3 weeks, it does need the veg time to tame it enough to get cola heads, I like dsts grow of it so made some soil n compost tea got all nostalgic when I smelt thT batshit you love so much lol


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> have given up smoking the cigs, day 3 without a cig now GO me! lol
> 
> was smoking 40-50 a day....


thats some chongin that man mi oldman used to do 50 to 70 BnH back in day light one off another the mad cunt 
been on the ecig as of late but still smokin js so keep switchin back n forth pissin miself off withit


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I was just sick of his shit acting like I've some childhood trauma or some shit..big words for a lad that hates his dad...u ain't seen me melt down I black out lmao but it's all true, u can look back through the thread and verify my statements


mate honest come-on its the fucking UK thread, ive had a dig at everyone on here over the yrs!

i use to dig out everyone who was half respected the newbs where too easy, plus the no pics about Z comment dont mean much lax ffs he donates and accepts donations from near all vets, not too mention ive actually seen irl the setup also.

comes across very touchy lax tbh, just imo anyway.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

Period time imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Mate he's constantly digging at ppl n it's become more of a culinary thread than anything n his digs are personal n I'm fucking sick of it. When Gary n all first hated me n u it was obvious a laugh but I'm not gonna put up with his shit anymore so ignore simple as


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> thats some chongin that man mi oldman used to do 50 to 70 BnH back in day light one off another the mad cunt
> been on the ecig as of late but still smokin js so keep switchin back n forth pissin miself off withit


i no makka fucking bad i was on the rollies, min 40 a day some days 50, am loving this vape thing tho got some fucking thing called a kangertech dripbox lol bloody works is all i care about tho, n shitloads cheaper than the smokes.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Well of course I'm touchy I went from 100xanax in a day to. 25 n the seroquil has been upped so I get mad angry n hyper.if I can't sleep I workout but they said they won't try me on any other mood stabiliser till they see how it goes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

I told the therapist about the rage n she said it's pent up aggression hence anger management n they do other things in a group setting


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well of course I'm touchy I went from 100xanax in a day to. 25 n the seroquil has been upped so I get mad angry n hyper.if I can't sleep I workout but they said they won't try me on any other mood stabiliser till they see how it goes


and fucking good on ya lax, keep it up mate but read your posts ffs its a public forum man not pms and they read touchy as fuck.

you been around long enough to no how people gonna react to them and it just reads like your on one lax.


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i no makka fucking bad i was on the rollies, min 40 a day some days 50, am loving this vape thing tho got some fucking thing called a kangertech dripbox lol bloody works is all i care about tho, n shitloads cheaper than the smokes.


yeah its loads cheaper init for the little bottles just get the tobacco flavour tho me cant stand the taste of them flavoured shit taste like burnt sugar 
just using a cheapos now tho cause ive lost 2 already, keep leaving it in car with window down and theyve been nicked twice the fuckers lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> yeah its loads cheaper init for the little bottles just get the tobacco flavour tho me cant stand the taste of them flavoured shit taste like burnt sugar
> just using a cheapos now tho cause ive lost 2 already, keep leaving it in car with window down and theyve been nicked twice the fuckers lol


i tried the cheapos makka n couldnt get on with em gave me a fuckin headache trying to get a decent toke, this one was 27quid with a battery but fucking el your blowing some serious plumes of smoke out lol really like it mate is like smoking a really strong cig.

totally agree with the flavoured juice, i wana smoke ffs i dont want it to taste of fucking cherries n berrys! have just been getting the cheap tobacco flavour so far but might go wild n order me some marlboro red flavour next wk lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

It adds zazz to the thread


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It adds zazz to the thread


nothing like a good old drug induced meltdown to liven up the thread lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Nah man the seroquil really helped bought a box of zops to sleep n gave a strip to a mate n took one tab. Now . 25mg is fuck all n my prescription meds take care of the tremors n panic attacks nothing like my diazapam fiasco when I was all twitching n shit


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i tried the cheapos makka n couldnt get on with em gave me a fuckin headache trying to get a decent toke, this one was 27quid with a battery but fucking el your blowing some serious plumes of smoke out lol really like it mate is like smoking a really strong cig.
> 
> totally agree with the flavoured juice, i wana smoke ffs i dont want it to taste of fucking cherries n berrys! have just been getting the cheap tobacco flavour so far but might go wild n order me some marlboro red flavour next wk lol


ive tried mi pals big battery chamber one with adjustable air intake it wasnt to bad but it filled my living room up in about 20 seconds


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nah man the seroquil really helped bought a box of zops to sleep n gave a strip to a mate n took one tab. Now . 25mg is fuck all n my prescription meds take care of the tremors n panic attacks nothing like my diazapam fiasco when I was all twitching n shit


Start a fukin xanax thread ffs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> ive tried mi pals big battery chamber one with adjustable air intake it wasnt to bad but it filled my living room up in about 20 seconds


Have you managed to rig one up with extracts?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Okay start a grumpy old man thread where u do everything with mad skill n stay totally modest about it... Classic zeddd I'm sure ur thread will explode with all those pics of ur plants n ripped muscles coupled with racism amd not in a fun way but hatred n I'm pretty sure ur wife's foreign


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> ive tried mi pals big battery chamber one with adjustable air intake it wasnt to bad but it filled my living room up in about 20 seconds


yeah thats what this one is like big fucking plumes of smoke, i like it tho seems much like smoking a really strong fag.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Start a fukin xanax thread ffs


Start an alco anon thread u piss head ur atleast 50 ur liver n kidneys must be rotten but aye doc says ur cool ur cool (I've also noticed you've mentioned docs saying ur in great shape a few times) and u smoked opium and you've the nerve to comment on medication that was originally intended for ppl like me.


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Have you managed to rig one up with extracts?


i did yeah but only with hash extracts but the taste was horrible mixed with ecig liquid almost made me feel sick so gave it away it could be made better tho for sure


----------



## makka (Apr 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah thats what this one is like big fucking plumes of smoke, i like it tho seems much like smoking a really strong fag.


the throat hit is on par with a rolly init lol these cheap ones i just take long slow big ass drag then hit it all at once does the trick tho


----------



## scrambo (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> the throat hit is on par with a rolly init lol these cheap ones i just take long slow big ass drag then hit it all at once does the trick tho


deffo the throat hit is on par! and the amount of nicotine seems to work aswel.

theres vape juice of pretty much everything online nowdays, coke,crack,meth,puff,xanax not that ive tried mind, may have been tempted tho lol


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not gonna delete any,he's a dick..
> Suppose it's just my period


You found the ignore content button, lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> i did yeah but only with hash extracts but the taste was horrible mixed with ecig liquid almost made me feel sick so gave it away it could be made better tho for sure


I got one of those portable vapes but you still gotta grind herb and the whole thing stinks out a hotel room corridor I found gotta be the future tho vaping like an ecig


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 21, 2017)

makka said:


> i did yeah but only with hash extracts but the taste was horrible mixed with ecig liquid almost made me feel sick so gave it away it could be made better tho for sure


I have done the same thing but used all the small buds I couldn't be arsed to chop properly, blended it up and got it to just before boiling point with the e cig liquid then triple strained it with coffee filters and it's done, smooth smoke heavy hit my mrs has fibromyalga (however it's spelt) and it's works better than the 28 tablets a day she has to take.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I got one of those portable vapes but you still gotta grind herb and the whole thing stinks out a hotel room corridor I found gotta be the future tho vaping like an ecig


Add a flavour concentrate and you'll mask the smell while getting the effects of the thc win win for you!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2017)

Thc binds to fat best so at most you'd get a small high juicing up the ecig


----------



## ovo (Apr 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I have done the same thing but used all the small buds I couldn't be arsed to chop properly, blended it up and got it to just before boiling point with the e cig liquid then triple strained it with coffee filters and it's done, smooth smoke heavy hit my mrs has fibromyalga (however it's spelt) and it's works better than the 28 tablets a day she has to take.


wonder if you were to extract with etoh or iso alcohol might ya get a stronger concentrate to add for vape mix.


----------



## ovo (Apr 22, 2017)

granny adds extra to lotion for achy joints says halps with arthritis


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

ovo said:


> granny adds extra to lotion for achy joints says halps with arthritis


Glucosamine is great for joint mobility,u can get a good strong dose from the docs or get it at a health store as its already present in da joints.


Was bored so tried my library of tools to try n decrypt my 4096bit key encryption my assumption is that it stopped at 50 as it was only the other persons key listed as recipient that could gain access to the info @makka u got any other tools


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm gonna look into the 50% and see if I can decipher any of it n this was all done on my phone ffs but she did go hot as he'll for ages n took a while


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Slipps dropped the Mike lol ! . @ MG , it's about hr away mate, u over ?


No baz I'm not, a couple close m8s are and would be helpful if u knew wer they could score.....be ther for a couple weeks


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2017)

Awww mate, wish I would have known last week, I'm dry for a while , I will see if I can find some, being a bit of a loner doesn't help & im newish to the area.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

No problem baz, thought I'd ask, cos ther over for a couple weeks they could just order on the dn anyway


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 22, 2017)

If there stuck, giz a ring MG , I will try sort them .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

ovo said:


> wonder if you were to extract with etoh or iso alcohol might ya get a stronger concentrate to add for vape mix.


I wouldn't recommend inhaling isopropyl


----------



## ovo (Apr 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I wouldn't recommend inhaling isopropyl


definitely, evaporate or use heat to evaporate it all first. i tend to use everclear 151 consumable etoh.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

Well u get a pot vape u can use ur bho weed n whatever


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

would love to one of these dogs, a cane corso/italian mastiff


 



if you buy a imported one theres not that many in the UK, they tend to have there ears cropped n tails docked, dunno if i really agree with that tho.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm against the ears but a rottweilers tail will break everything n he's a large dog so that tail would cause some damage. Docking tails started to show that you paid ur taxes or some shit like that.u know England use to have taxes on how many windows u have lol ￼sadly only 4 to show I'm use to having a rimmed tent bit the rooting gods were not in my favour..even lost my gg4 ffs


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

whats she hard to root lax? how did you lose the gg4? i managed to lose it in the post once and snapped it getting it out the fairy bottle another time, should have it back this week coming am well looking forward to smoking it but not growing her.

yeah the ear cropping seems abit much hay? just for looks aswel, but near all imported cane corso's come over with cropped ears, the american kennel club even backs ear cropping and is still legal n done in the US

them plants of yours grown under them funky led's? look real nice.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

Yeah see how short the exo is both front ones n the lights to be hanged from the frame of the tent but I do wanna see some stretch but I may take more cloneS when I lollypop to be safe after losing my dbxl6 n gg4 but the odd thing is if u look at my thread some had roots in like 2 days n I treat em all the same. 

Hate seeing the tent that bare but I'd only 4 to throw in so fuck it better airflow . N I just flipped so next feeds foliar epsom or if buds start to form I'll stick with the watering but I find the endomycorrhizal digs deeper the less water but I watered once or twice maybe half a ltr each time but mostly stuck with foliar once I see a Def I wanna hit it quick snap...this is like my 6-7 th time using the same soil just added cannazyme ground used coffee beans n worms they love the beans n canna mono trace but still,Not happy till my tents bulging but growth rates been on point I'm sorting out the canopy by rubbing the branches since last time I topped the dbxl3 n she hated it n she's already bigger then when she finished last run


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

She rooted grand the first time but I remember master having the same issue with em rooting if memory serves me next run I'm keeping mothers to be safe
Take a look at my thread the gg4 had solid nugs all the way down


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

I found her easy to grow tbh no special treatment just bump till she says stop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

See buds everywhere n resin is insane


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

I do feed veg nutes to week 3/4 depending on strain then On a 8 weaker I'd pk at 6 weeksthen fees till the end n ripen adds a nice hint. I'll sort u a taster of exo cob fruit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

And once came harvest I removed the cane n she flopped everywhere


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> And once came harvest I removed the cane n she flopped everywhere


i dunno mate looks ropey imo, leaves are fucked bud all over the place, am shore the smoke is top notch but she looks like im imagining her to grow and thats a pain in the arse, ive promised me mate i will grow a few runs of 1-2 plants of her but that dont look like no cash cropper to me.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> She rooted grand the first time but I remember master having the same issue with em rooting if memory serves me next run I'm keeping mothers to be safe
> Take a look at my thread the gg4 had solid nugs all the way down


if she rooted fine the first time, most prob your cloning methods no? ive had plenty of fuck ups with rooting clones meself mate, had clone onlys take anything from 5-7days to 3-5wks lol

found in the end that leaving em alone and not over spraying/watering was the best move, give em a good spray at the start then leave the vents closed for 5-7days before opening them.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

@scrambo https://www.donedeal.ie/dogs?sort=publishdate desc&words=Cane corso

Few pups available on done deal, nice dogs


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

When I had the glue I had no room for it, so kept a mother for a couple months. Took clones and got 8 on the go that wasn't able to finish, seems to be bad luck with the glue but the smokes top shelf


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> @scrambo https://www.donedeal.ie/dogs?sort=publishdate desc&words=Cane corso
> 
> Few pups available on done deal, nice dogs


fucking nice dogs mate i really want one, big commitment tho a dog, but got a place of me now and got plenty of time for it really thinking hard about getting one.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> When I had the glue I had no room for it, so kept a mother for a couple months. Took clones and got 8 on the go that wasn't able to finish, seems to be bad luck with the glue but the smokes top shelf


glue is the cursed strain i think lol yanks put a hex on her lol

ive had 1 go missing and killed another getting it out the bottle, you got nicked, bizz got sent down, lax's dont root.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

I follow the same method maybe I took the clones with an unsanitary blade n I also scrape some skin off it x the end dip it in solution n strain into jiffy slowly squeezing it in n this time I put the jiffy straight into a 13cm pot with soil I'd been working on whit the endo for minerals n as u say spray n leave but I like to leave a few drops in the clones so she stays some bit moist...I also got the wrong size jiffy from Alibaba fucker are tiny hence potting directly after I've her in a jiffy.. Soils still wet not wet it in like over 2 weeks still growth but I think waters the problem it's not hot enough to evaporate n makes minerals harder to access


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been thinking about a dog for ages m8, a few pound coming in next two months so think I'll just have to shell out and get one then, fuckers aren't cheap lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> When I had the glue I had no room for it, so kept a mother for a couple months. Took clones and got 8 on the go that wasn't able to finish, seems to be bad luck with the glue but the smokes top shelf


Is the glue the only one that likes me lol she's super easy u lads are just 2 use to exo lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

U know there's companies do like a pet courier scrambo?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Is the glue the only one that likes me lol she's super easy u lads are just 2 use to exo lol


It fucking loved my setup, I was killing it till someone killed them lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I've been thinking about a dog for ages m8, a few pound coming in next two months so think I'll just have to shell out and get one then, fuckers aren't cheap lol


yeah they not cheap mg, my worry is the vet bills was looking at good insurance tho earlier bout 400 a yr


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> U know there's companies do like a pet courier scrambo?


yeah mate i seen it, them cane corsos spose to the most intelligent of the mastiff breed aswel, i do like the ear cropped look but can imagine what with me looking like a thug anyway (im not couldnt fight me way out a paper bag) lol and with them ears they look like fighting dogs, would prob go with a uk bred one rather than a cropped import.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

Aye I'd be taking insurance out, I've a m8 with a dogue de bordeux, broke it's leg when a couple months old an he had only just paid the first insurance payment, they paid out over 3k on vet bills. If hadn't been for the insurance dog would have probly been put down doubt my m8 woulda paid it


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

They are bad as fuck looking with the cropped ears not something I'd go for tho, as u say make u look to much a thug lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I'd be taking insurance out, I've a m8 with a dogue de bordeux, broke it's leg when a couple months old an he had only just paid the first insurance payment, they paid out over 3k on vet bills. If hadn't been for the insurance dog would have probly been put down doubt my m8 woulda paid it


what i dont get with the insurance tho is have you gotta pay out the bill and then claim back? i done one today the best package with a 60quid excess dus that mean i would only have to pay the first 60 then insurance pays the rest? never drove mg so not very clued up on insurance.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 22, 2017)

scrambo said:


> what i dont get with the insurance tho is have you gotta pay out the bill and then claim back? i done one today the best package with a 60quid excess dus that mean i would only have to pay the first 60 then insurance pays the rest? never drove mg so not very clued up on insurance.


Think ur right about the 60 quid excess aye but not the claiming back. Insurance company paid the vet. Vet even had her up for unnecessary check ups couple times later probly so he could claim more, ther all scamming lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Think ur right about the 60 quid excess aye but not the claiming back. Insurance company paid the vet. Vet even had her up for unnecessary check ups couple times later probly so he could claim more, ther all scamming lol


lol 

insurance is one big fucking scam is it not! remember as a kid me old man was back on the scene for a few yrs him n me mum brought a house i think if you buy a house you have to get house insurance or either its the done thing anyway? but when he fucked off yet again... me old dear done a fake burglary lol i claimed to own every fucking ps1 game there was happy times lol house got repossessed not long after not so happy times lmao


----------



## indikat (Apr 22, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lol
> 
> insurance is one big fucking scam is it not! remember as a kid me old man was back on the scene for a few yrs him n me mum brought a house i think if you buy a house you have to get house insurance or either its the done thing anyway? but when he fucked off yet again... me old dear done a fake burglary lol i claimed to own every fucking ps1 game there was happy times lol house got repossessed not long after not so happy times lmao


We all die


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2017)

indikat said:


> We all die


that we do mate, and im a walking advert for early death, heavy smoker but from 4days ago, heavy drinker, fucking way overweight, not to mention the 20yrs of drug abuse n what thats done to the body lmao

needs me some insurance methinks....lol

night all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> It fucking loved my setup, I was killing it till someone killed them lol


See its all. Environment I'd no problem till it came to rooting but everything else rooted under the same. Conditions


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

Now to ignore indifat..how many more aliases has it.erra fuck it night lads


----------



## zeddd (Apr 22, 2017)

scrambo said:


> that we do mate, and im a walking advert for early death, heavy smoker but from 4days ago, heavy drinker, fucking way overweight, not to mention the 20yrs of drug abuse n what thats done to the body lmao
> 
> needs me some insurance methinks....lol
> 
> night all


dont believe the hype, early death is over predicted, Jim Morrison


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> It fucking loved my setup, I was killing it till someone killed them lol


Yeah the pics were lush via mail and u package like a pro,best cuts I've received is off u they always live long and prosper and simple bit ingenious stealth next to that's my guy but he'll remain nameless out of common courtesy. But dang he's. Slick


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i dunno mate looks ropey imo, leaves are fucked bud all over the place, am shore the smoke is top notch but she looks like im imagining her to grow and thats a pain in the arse, ive promised me mate i will grow a few runs of 1-2 plants of her but that dont look like no cash cropper to me.


Dude ur a better grower than I, if I can keep em green till the 3 day night cycle b4 trim, u definitely can stick a bamboo in the middle n use wire to keep it together like I did but she could of been managed better, I just wanted to test the penetration n no airy buds,hard nugs,good high,well balanced but she is a little disappointing on odor, well in comparison the my dbxl3


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> U know there's companies do like a pet courier scrambo?


I'm sure if u contact the breeder they can sort it but you'll need a passport for the dog and any responsible breeder will ask you more questions than u them lol mine came to visit my house n I recommend pet insurance with any pedigree breed due to interbreeding like hip dysplasia,cancer n so on so if ur enquiring ask have they been him scored,temperament of parents bloods tested n so on. I know u just want a pet but tbh even my little 54kg rottie is technically a weapon (restricted breeds pfft) 
The one cat we didn't insure cost me..keeping in mind the catss hers n I ended up spending just over a grand and thats after they gave us a discount but fuck me dude get insurance the younger they are the cheaper it'll be n ours insures us for 250 grand incase some gypsy makes some erroneous claim he attacked him you'd be amazed what the insurance covers as pedigrees need special care like pugs n there respiratory problems n what appears to have glycoma lol I think u should get a dog tbh but u do work a shit load, would u have someone who can handle large breed dogs cuz those cunts smell fear n will assert dominance.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

This is what. Rottie should of looked like but ppl kept interbreeding in a small pool to get that massive mastiff face this is how they use to loook




and this was when they carried butchers meat to market ￼




and now they look more mastiff than anything my fella is nearly over weight actually they're supposed to be average 50kg for a male but some go over 60kg but they can't compete as the dog doesn't comply to the standards n now this is what a rottie looks like now.
I got mine from a farmers working line so my fella isn't 2 bad￼￼ bit look at these they breed em for appearance not out of passion. I assure u this guys gonna have eye problems




and finally this monstrosity a rottie is a medium to large breed working dog,not a mastiff but an Italian mastiff mixed with a romantic sheep hearing dog.the breed nearly died out till some ppl in rottsdale started putting some hard work in but the damage has already been don't my fella is 1kg or so over weight but large dogs don't react best to being fat,it's alot of pressure on their joints n ligaments n shit. We weight the dogs food now n training days he gets apple slickest as a treat
..but this one's way 2 big the poor thing face is as mastiff as it gets but still a stunning dog.id stick with working lines now cuz they consider training play time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

See how under developed his hind legs n theighs are they should be propper developed now this guys the best breeder I know his dogs are a few grand but u get everything if u follow him on Facebook literally every pup sold went on to win comps.this in my eyes is a perfect example of a rottie and owner 2 pricy for scumbags gets tested,hipscored, temperament tested n he sells staggers sperm amount others to someone in auz or anyone that has a solid line n they got a nice line going over there ￼￼￼￼ see how everything is in proportion as it should be


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

There's a few yrs waiting list so well get one when me lads older so he can learn from him n start saving haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Also compare swaggers hind legs compared to the one with the head twice the size of him ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Let's see ur sisters pup next time u get the chance.bets she's protective of Urr niece...even if I hug the gf my lad walks in-between us and I remember ud selected a nice linebacker it lucky or ur past experience with the breed but last pics the paws were massive n lovely shade of brown on her


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Best stop rambling before zedd throws his bottle of hooch at the wall


----------



## scrambo (Apr 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Let's see ur sisters pup next time u get the chance.bets she's protective of Urr niece...even if I hug the gf my lad walks in-between us and I remember ud selected a nice linebacker it lucky or ur past experience with the breed but last pics the paws were massive n lovely shade of brown on her


hes really starting to fill out now mate, you no when they still young can look abit gangley lol ill try get a pic from her, yeah he is very protective otf her but ive made shore i was around him quite a lot when he was young so he nos me well and doesnt go mental if im playing about with me niece

them pics of the rotties and what the crossbreeding has done, are bad yeah but not half as bad as some breeds, some breeds are pretty much totally different dogs now compared to in the past, like english bulldogs, puggs etc, its bad cause all just for a look and they get all sort of eye n breathing problems.

.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> hes really starting to fill out now mate, you no when they still young can look abit gangley lol ill try get a pic from her, yeah he is very protective otf her but ive made shore i was around him quite a lot when he was young so he nos me well and doesnt go mental if im playing about with me niece
> 
> them pics of the rotties and what the crossbreeding has done, are bad yeah but not half as bad as some breeds, some breeds are pretty much totally different dogs now compared to in the past, like english bulldogs, puggs etc, its bad cause all just for a look and they get all sort of eye n breathing problems.
> 
> .


Dude my guy looked like a black lab he was so dangly but they grow to 3+ yrs after 3 they're fully mature (as mature as a rottie gets) but runts sometimes keep on going a bit longer.weve Polish mates that got a bitch, same age as my dog but was twice the size n she was a bitch n they thought it was funny little did they know her hip dysplasia was already showing (that bunny hop thing is a sign)


You should be happy he's dangly they're medium to large breed working dogs how can they work when they can barely run n judging by the pics I've seen ur pups massive paws from what I remember n a stunning face...think u got lucky there mate cuz unless u know the owner it's a gamble but again u know all this she'll fill out later just be happy she's slowly growing


----------



## scrambo (Apr 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude my guy looked like a black lab he was so dangly but they grow to 3+ yrs after 3 they're fully mature (as mature as a rottie gets) but runts sometimes keep on going a bit longer.weve Polish mates that got a bitch, same age as my dog but was twice the size n she was a bitch n they thought it was funny little did they know her hip dysplasia was already showing (that bunny hop thing is a sign)
> 
> 
> You should be happy he's dangly they're medium to large breed working dogs how can they work when they can barely run n judging by the pics I've seen hardly see lol ur pups massive paws from what I remember n a stunning face...think u got lucky there mate cuz unless u know the owner it's a gamble but again u know all this


oh it was deffo more luck/gamble than anything really lax, im no expert on the breed we was just brought up around em as kids, me oldman had his first one mid 80s i think and pretty shore he had it imported wasnt many about back then.

you can get em so cheap nowdays just fuck nos of the lines prob interbreed to hell them cheapys so just went for a more expensive one with decent history etc, hes got a real good temperament and looks a good size so am happy with him and of course me sister is aswel, is her dog not mine lol

hes i think 18/19month old now.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> oh it was deffo more luck/gamble than anything really lax, im no expert on the breed we was just brought up around em as kids, me oldman had his first one mid 80s i think and pretty shore he had it imported wasnt many about back then.
> 
> you can get em so cheap nowdays just fuck nos of the lines prob interbreed to hell them cheapys so just went for a more expensive one with decent history etc, hes got a real good temperament and looks a good size so am happy with him and of course me sister is aswel, is her dog not mine lol
> 
> hes i think 18/19month old now.View attachment 3929706 View attachment 3929707


He's fine mate after YR 2 he'll fill out.ots better on his joints this way and I can see the temperament from the pic, ears relaxed,calm n chill.i chased those travellers again...this time I caught the fat one n literally birch slapped him full force and walked away saying u act like a bitch u get slapped like a bitch then they called some skinny gypsy and I walked right up to him as two others older ones about 20yr came from another gypsy house probably thinking it was just me so I approached them,said is everything alright,dog was lunging at him at this stage cuz he could sense my aggression n the dude backed off n I said if they call my dog once more I won't just get him to pop their soccer balls cuz now I know their Faces and yours n each time I see em I'll not walk round just straight through the cunts. Fucking gypsies


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh n my dogs twice the size of theirs now lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

This is how big my lad was around ur sisters dogs age ￼his muzzle didn't widen for a bit now and this is him now literally when I went for a cig,he follows me everywhere


----------



## scrambo (Apr 23, 2017)

i hope my sisters ends up looking like your boy, thats a real nice looking rottie lax, how old is he now?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Just turned 4 and dude that pups gonna outdo mine by some of the pics u shared


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Quiet in here today, love the ignore button keeps the thread fresh.
Just added a slice of bread on top of my soil, 3 months cooking should do it. 
Off for a bike ride in this lovely sunshine


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Quiet in here today, love the ignore button keeps the thread fresh.
> Just added a slice of bread on top of my soil, 3 months cooking should do it.
> Off for a bike ride in this lovely sunshine


You not got a toaster z, be a lot quicker than 3 mnths lol.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol 


Mastergrow said:


> You not got a toaster z, be a lot quicker than 3 mnths lol.


not planning on eating it tbf, gets the whole bin white with fluffy myco


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Just ordered char grilled baby squid, followed by veal chop with skinny chips n salad, sunshine n whiskey


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 23, 2017)

I been on one all day took cuttings tent up into the loft moved the bearded dragon upstairs been out n bought a new dining table n chairs sorted my stuff out for the shed tided house up before kids get back from their dad's found 3 bags of sniff and sorted an oz for my fishing trip during the week oh and cracked a bud bud bling tings seed that was a freebie off, good day so far


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 23, 2017)

...and as if to prove that the universe is in a constant state of balance...

I got up at 03:30 am, went to work, bored shitless, Mrs called and told me we've got a leak at home, I'm here until 6pm and to top it all off.... Liverpool will probably lose to palace later.

Only silver lining....kosher kush awaits me at home


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 23, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> ...and as if to prove that the universe is in a constant state of balance...
> 
> I got up at 03:30 am, went to work, bored shitless, Mrs called and told me we've got a leak at home, I'm here until 6pm and to top it all off.... Liverpool will probably lose to palace later.
> 
> Only silver lining....kosher kush awaits me at home


Liverpool will lose don't you worry about that, not a football fan myself saying that not really a sport fan


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Hahahahhshshshshshshhah I ignored him first then like a child he puts me on ignore hahah I've had him on ignore for ages just show messages randomly to make sense of the thread


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 23, 2017)

& there's me thinking weed was all about love & peace !


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 23, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Liverpool will lose don't you worry about that, not a football fan myself saying that not really a sport fan


Shite day


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 23, 2017)

"there's a man with a mullet going mad with a mallet in millets"

There's not another nation on the planet could have spawned this band.....so I'll just leave this here


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Man a mullet with my beard would make me some sort of maverick of excellence kinda like zeddd business in the front party in the back....just to clarify I implied u enjoy men and possibly roasted meats up ur arse


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 23, 2017)

each to their own i guess


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

His carcass stripped by homeless dogs, tune


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey slipper I've had48 hours of not reading your shite, happy daze


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


Sure he talks total sense lmao....


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2017)

Threads like alternate dimensions lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> & there's me thinking weed was all about love & peace !


It is if you arn't a degenerate pill head


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

> ergrow, post: 13487749, member: 265104"]Sure he talks total sense lmao....


That's a quote from a monty python dude....a very very famous quote


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It is if you arn't a degenerate pill head


Hahahaha pill head at.0.25mg a day. Yeah I'm hard core next I'll be licking toads n making the best super soil that bizzle himself said was crap yield


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sure he talks total sense lmao....


Bar the French accent I think I did a good job


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

What ec you running with those lemon clones you running at 5 weeks? @makka


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Wtf slip, you are coming across as a mental case, get a f grip


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Nah man I'm just sick of your childish behaviour


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> And you're a health pro? I was helping him out ffs under 30s no roids I've done my research I've been working out nearly 10yrs n after 30 n had me kids I'm hitting a propper cycle but atm I'm natty.


That's what started it. U shooting down everyone that doesn't hail zeddd


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> There was a lol after ripped, and keep yer health advice to yourself you are an amateur


See just snide remarks when we don't lavish u with attention


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol elderberry mental


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol


----------



## makka (Apr 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What ec you running with those lemon clones you running at 5 weeks? @makka


Around 1.4/5 in pure coco but 0.3 of that is water/calmag 
She can go higher in cooler setup but claws over that with heat Ime 
Likes lot of circulation to had Rot in it once in the larger colas due to lack of circulation (fan broke)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 23, 2017)

Can't fucking wait


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ohhhhhhh touchy in here


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bar the French accent I think I did a good job


that's a great scene


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Ohhhhhhh touchy in here


Hows parenthood treating you lad?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> He's a piss head locking toads and he's the audacity to talk to me like that.
> nothing about weed weeds cool zeddds a tosser


Frogs, not toads, perish the thought


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Frogs, not toads, perish the thought


how was that? (the frog licking)

Also, did i read you attended a Ayahuasca ceremony?

My mate and I, last week, were discussing doing this. I think mother Ayahuasca would like a word with me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> that's a great scene


Yeah I'm amazed he didn't get the reference thinking of the seem I literally laugh out loud with the coconut shells for horses hoofs n the mental rabbit


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 24, 2017)

In places that film is as funny as anything they've done 

Life of Brian is consistently better but there's moments in Holy Grail that kill me... including the French taunts


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 24, 2017)

"....brave sir robin"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

messiah, he's a very naughty boy"Rizlared, post: 13488473, member: 926790"]In places that film is as funny as anything they've done

Life of Brian is consistently better but there's moments in Holy Grail that kill me... including the French taunts[/QUOTE]
I totally agree "he's not the messiah he's a very naughty boy" or the witch trials was hilarious when they discussed the species of birds to carry the coconut 



 




Last one and my favourite scene





Oh nearly forgot this one and this scene I've a t-shirt of the night with the arms n legs cut off


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Jesus so many great jokes I'll just stop now cuz we've the shrubbery lads n all but I must admit the book drags n isn't the best


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2017)

"Lick some toads" lmfao , this is better than fishing !


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Meet the latest additions to the family , 2 chowhauhau's , funny as fuck, but naughty to boot !!
> View attachment 3928107
> This Molly, 4 months old nearly,she's just got out the bath & had her dressing gown on ! FFS


We had loads of Chihuahua when I was a kid. One in particular was a savage. If he was a big dog he would have to be put down. He wanted to kill every dog he saw & was proper racist. We'd pull up at traffic lights & he'd go mental cos a black dude was crossing. He also hated men with beards strangely


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2017)

There nutters mate ! Funny as fuck mind. Real naughty too, they look to see if your looking b4 nicking something or have a sly shite on carpet !


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 24, 2017)

Can't stand dogs that shit in the house, just shows that the owners have no control or a just too lazy to let them out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

makka said:


> Around 1.4/5 in pure coco but 0.3 of that is water/calmag
> She can go higher in cooler setup but claws over that with heat Ime
> Likes lot of circulation to had Rot in it once in the larger colas due to lack of circulation (fan broke)


When's best to chop her n does she prefer training or topping? If the buds do get that dense I don't want mold so I'd rather more heads n smaller buds


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't be silly mate, there pups in training lol


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Don't be silly mate, there pups in training lol


That's different but year old dogs shitting in the house that's what I was on about


----------



## ovo (Apr 24, 2017)

my chihuahua doesn't eat or drink


----------



## ovo (Apr 24, 2017)

got it to give to an old lady who died. she had a chihuahua so figured she'd like another.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2017)

Defo don't want any thing pissing & shitting in the gaff !, they use the training Matt in kitchen & outside if I put out the back door. Occasionally one of them will have a sly turd on the floor if ya not looking. Chowhauhau's are notorious crafty little bstards


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> When's best to chop her n does she prefer training or topping? If the buds do get that dense I don't want mold so I'd rather more heads n smaller buds


9+ weeks for chop she grows a main cola if left but if topped she still grows colas lol just not as long 
I keep fans blowing through them and they fine but with little airflow it WILL get Rot ime


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

I've a 19" fan half ways up the tent for when the canopy stretches, sms fan speed controller with intake n outtake intakes like over 400cfm n my blue beast is over 700cfm plus inside the tent I used 2 9"ram fans one attached to the ducting from intake to increase airflow And some ducting in the side outlet for vents above the cobs fans with the last ram blowing all the air out but when lights out only my Sms stays on n that's all but I'll keep the 19 on 1 during lights out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Defo don't want any thing pissing & shitting in the gaff !, they use the training Matt in kitchen & outside if I put out the back door. Occasionally one of them will have a sly turd on the floor if ya not looking. Chowhauhau's are notorious crafty little bstards


Those mats don't work mate ur basically saying it's OK to poo n pee indoors.i trained my guy by every time he ate n drank I'll let him in the garden (slice of apples a great reward) wait till he poos n pees,praise him give him a treat. And once he gets use to it each time u see him poo say go poo,good boy n a treat n eventually they shit on command lol I've a gypsy in my estate that threatened my gf so after words with him myself (his caravans gone) I've had the dog shit at his gate n I throw my poo bags in him garden at the windows..who the fuck threatens a woman


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> "Lick some toads" lmfao , this is better than fishing !


Aww dude I'm a word Smith that was actually from the Simpson lol but aye if I wanted my cum back I'd of wiped it off ur mothers face is my fav.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

ovo said:


> my chihuahua doesn't eat or drink


Vets now. Parvo is rampant if she's Not eating or drinking take her straight away something is very wrong it may just be the food but when an animal won't eat or drink shits not right


----------



## ovo (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not eating or drinking take her straight away


Agreed, ordinarily. It's just she seems fine as day one. Still don't have a name yet.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah zoom n its a toy fake dog dude


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

fairly fuzzy nose n tag on the hind let n visible seams


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 24, 2017)

botched surgery?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Or maybe one of zeddd profiles trying to sway my suggestion to bazz about house training but once he puts em out the second they finish eating n drinking either let em do it in the garden or on a walk but always reward n praise em n eventually it becomes habitual my dog peed once in the house when we got him since then nothing n he only poos on grass


Went thought his posts don't think it's zeddd bit he's convinced ppl he was a female grower for ages


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Lucky it was 2mp....I'll delete em now but be wary of possible reflections


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 24, 2017)

here's my pooch well one of them anyway don't think this threads big enough for the other lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Bring em on man gfs doing vetinary nursing 6g a YR ffs so of ppl post food pics n #NecroFunTimes


He's a cutie


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 24, 2017)

DST said:


> Hows parenthood treating you lad?


Its alot tougher than i expected  ... fukin dnt get a min to meself but other than that its not to bad ....

How u been keepin man..


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Bring em on man gfs doing vetinary nursing 6g a YR ffs so of ppl post food pics n #NecroFunTimes
> 
> 
> He's a cutie


That'll be a she sorry forgot to add that bit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Its alot tougher than i expected  ... fukin dnt get a min to meself but other than that its not to bad ....
> 
> How u been keepin man..


18 more yrs of it mate n I reckon. You'll be a great dad, you've a quality trade, nice gaff just hope u bulk buy nappies on offer and how many times have u vomited changing the nappy? Their first poos like a weird brown/green slime


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> how many times have u vomited changing the nappy? Their first poos like a weird brown/green slime


Lol that's what the missus is for


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Hahahahahaha suppose.i personal would take the kid outside n hose him down


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

Lol 
A gg4 about 80cm width and 1.1m length about 5 days from flip


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like she needs to be pruned a little


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

I've managed to keep her low up to now but there's a lot more stretch to come
For sure this has been lstd and all the stems pinched to slow them down will pinch again once untill sites are forming then will leave alone till end


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

What wattage u running? Ur gonna have to stake em n tie branches to the stake look at my thread she's a biking yielded


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

makka said:


> Lol
> A gg4 about 80cm width and 1.1m length about 5 days from flip
> 
> View attachment 3930460


There's nothing to prune she only a foot high from top of pot lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

makka said:


> I've managed to keep her low up to now but there's a lot more stretch to come
> For sure this has been lstd and all the stems pinched to slow them down will pinch again once untill sites are forming then will leave alone till end


I was implying taking cuts lol


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> What wattage u running? Ur gonna have to stake em n tie branches to the stake look at my thread she's a biking yielded


Ran her a few times now in coco this time she hydro the branches are a lot stronger but will still need strings toward the end


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I was implying taking cuts lol


Slow sometimes lol 
Did that few days ago m8 

Was vegged under 400 and flower under 600 turned to Max


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Its alot tougher than i expected  ... fukin dnt get a min to meself but other than that its not to bad ....
> 
> How u been keepin man..


All good. Same old same old lad.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice veg... Was cleaning the dead leafs under my canopy n decided to take 8 more exo cut even though the ones I've got are already rooted.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Man the exo is the most laid back plant I've grown she loves everything from topping to bending the stalks


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't think I'm of a strong enough mind to take that trip Z,


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

The thought of full on tripping is enough to stop me I would panic to fuck I know it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

I think I'd get the feeling of dying...and then just die lol,not for me. Fair fucks to ye zeddd


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I don't think I'm of a strong enough mind to take that trip Z,


Its smt with aomething elae.the only hallucinogenic id take now is dmt that's amazing n propper profound like taking acid n ahrooma it genuinely opens ur mind to such strange things like threes belonging where rhey are like cosmic unity but dmt is the OD do again fwels likw ur gone for ages n when u break through ahita like hyperdrive then high pitched sounds telling u things..first timw it was ao profound on me I woke up crying not from sadness or anything it just opened up so many possibilities


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I think I'd get the feeling of dying...and then just die lol,not for me. Fair fucks to ye zeddd


Dmt mate like salvia but meaningful.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dmt mate like salvia but meaningful.


Na not for me, didn't enjoy shrooms when I tried them. Wasn't in great surroundings either but never went ther again


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

It's totally different to shrooms no fear n its like astroprojection zeddd will peobably know more but one breakthrough is like yrs of therapy its amazing.ypu feel wnlightened and appreciate ur surroundings morw...think ill order aome again soon


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Fuxking cracked screen


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> It's totally different to shrooms no fear n its like astroprojection zeddd will peobably know more but one breakthrough is like yrs of therapy its amazing.ypu feel wnlightened and appreciate ur surroundings morw...think ill order aome again soon


No use to me, I don't need therapy m8 and never have lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

Was reading a bit about these funky frogs, maybe doesn't seem as bad as I thought. Good for goin hunting from what I read but all that spiritual stuff and feeling stronger ain't for me, each to ther own


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Its really hard to explain dmt,its referred to as the spirit molicule u aparently release qhen u die.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh I dont believed in all that spiritual trip its just a cool ass trip for 10 mins


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll tell u what's a good short buzz, wouldn't do it now but did when I was younger, sniff a tin of gas, fucking great buzz lol


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Was reading a bit about these funky frogs, maybe doesn't seem as bad as I thought. Good for goin hunting from what I read but all that spiritual stuff and feeling stronger ain't for me, each to ther own


Aye just checked it out misel not what i expected for certain doesn't seem bad and lots of benefits apparently?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

Suppose when u know nothing about it makka it's a bit scary lol. When ye read about it it don't seem what I expected


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I'll tell u what's a good short buzz, wouldn't do it now but did when I was younger, sniff a tin of gas, fucking great buzz lol


LMAO my mates use to spin out to duck and pass out Was l laugh watching I tell thee


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

The hunting the frog bit sounds fun but yes aren't burning holes in my arms lol


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Suppose when u know nothing about it makka it's a bit scary lol. When ye read about it it don't seem what I expected


To be fair I had a different view in my head it's the unknown like you say 
If I had a good reason to medically wise I would do it I think lol


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> The hunting the frog bit sounds fun but yes aren't burning holes in my arms lol


Yeah bit extreme that bit 
reminds me of giving smileys with clippers when I was a kid some cunt got me when I had my hand on top of a bong fucker scard me 
Got him right back on the cheek tho


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I'll tell u what's a good short buzz, wouldn't do it now but did when I was younger, sniff a tin of gas, fucking great buzz lol


A maate died from that when we were kids,she was a bad assmatic n we were in a playground about 12yrs old me n her two bros and a few others long story short one of the brothers is in long term care after it..frankly it messed with all our heads but hes not the lad I grew up with hes totally disconnected n he was a fucking laugh the other brothwrs a mechanical engineer now but I even remember the wake (coffin is kept in thw house to pay last respects) dunno if u do that in England


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

Same as anything lax, effects different people in different ways, don't think it affected any of my m8s but I do know a lad that died on it too. Still loved the buzz back then tho lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh hreat cheap buzz but fuck seeing someone die on the spot.seeing a dead body is bad enpugh but from laughkng to dying is just fucked up


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 24, 2017)

I did cans & cans of gas about 14 year old. 5 tins between 2 of us every night, coppers ramed me off road in nicked Capri one night , it had over 200 empty cans in the back !, why do I still have lungs ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

Gas, dampstart, deodorant, you name it baz I sniffed her lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 24, 2017)

As I said before wouldn't catch me at it now ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I did cans & cans of gas about 14 year old. 5 tins between 2 of us every night, coppers ramed me off road in nicked Capri one night , it had over 200 empty cans in the back !, why do I still have lungs ?


Ita aimple,youre immortal


----------



## makka (Apr 24, 2017)

I think most tried it, it was just part of growing up here like trying a cig 1st time 

LMAO Baz I wouldn't of wanted to crash in that car ffs!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> As I said before wouldn't catch me at it now ffs


I was with a lass who got well in to that gas don't get me wrong was good buzz but only lasted a short time. It got to a point where the shops wudnt serve us with it and iv done it in me 20s when I had fuck all to me name and that was all I cud get hold of


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 24, 2017)

Went through tin after tin of gas as a kid until the 1 day I thought I was about to die haven't touched it since frightened the shite out of me


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 25, 2017)

I must be the only one who didn't toot gas didn't see the big appeal to it, but setting fire to that said gas bottle was more my thing lol


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 25, 2017)

I used gas when i was young, regularly.

Too old for that shite now.

Love acid (a very rare treat) and shrooms.

I've never tried DMT but it's on my 'to do' list.

Despite being raised Catholic, I'm an atheist and a sceptic so never bought in to that 'spiritual' stuff...and then i started looking into quantum physics and now all bets are off.

It's more than possible that there's a universal consciousness that we can tap into.

DMT is in every living thing on this planet and many users experience a greater understanding of their place in the universe

I'm having a bit of that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I used gas when i was young, regularly.
> 
> Too old for that shite now.
> 
> ...


Im rhe same,'the selfish gene ' is one ofy fave reads but trust me I debate woth the ppl that call to the door preaching.but theres just something about DMTTHAT I dunno opens uur mind its truely hard to explain unlesss youve done it


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

Well the seeds have come time to crack them and get them in the tent. This is the best stuff iv done and forgot the fucking strain and they was freebies and lost track ffs and the smell iv not smelt b4. It's all in tubs now


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well the seeds have come time to crack them and get them in the tent. This is the best stuff iv done and forgot the fucking strain and they was freebies and lost track ffs and the smell iv not smelt b4. It's all in tubs now


Are you dry trimming?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

No I trim as I cut down ano it's not right way of doing it but I'm restricted to how I can dry it. So I make do lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Well the seeds have come time to crack them and get them in the tent. This is the best stuff iv done and forgot the fucking strain and they was freebies and lost track ffs and the smell iv not smelt b4. It's all in tubs now


They could of gone a week or so longer to fatten up did u use any pk?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

Ye at the end I did


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

They did 9 weeks and 2 week flush. Two plants 5an half oz dried


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Id of gone longer n dont flush dude no wonder they didnt fayten up u washed out all the nutrients


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Last 2 weeks u pk


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Preferably pk highter in potassium


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id of gone longer n dont flush dude no wonder they didnt fayten up u washed out all the nutrients


Really don't flush. But won't that make the bud taste funny cuz my last lot I was sure it tasted funny cuz I only did one week flush. And I'll do that this time with the pk. And I was using that sugar rush stuff not sure what it's done to be honest but I started using late on. And this is for me only this time as iv been set bk ain't got not in veg this time so starting agen


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

No,flushing is a myth. A good curing with regular burping os how u produce tasty weed but let em dry a bit more 75+ humidity u may get mold so I keep caliber hydrometers in my 2ltr Killen jars n once it gets to 55 % she can be left cure
.just burp the jars daily for a few mins youll know when to jar when the branches nearly crack but some wait till they crack but ive my hydrometers so I get my shit down. 
Another tip is squeeze the buds before jaring should be half dry like dry on the outside but still some moisture then the burping releases the oxygen and also it decarboxylates the buds so they get more potent n amell increased. I always keep a jar or 3 curinf n the difference is amazing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Buds probably werent dried right as I feed to the end n last feed I give cannazyme so the dead roots start breaking down to feed the compost


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> No,flushing is a myth. A good curing with regular burping os how u produce tasty weed but lwt em dry a bit more 765+ humidity u may get mold so I keep caliber hydrometers in my 2ltr Killen jars n omce it gets to 55 % she can be left cure


There crisp dry man stocks snap like they should and ya don't need a grinder just crumbles


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> you name it baz I sniffed her lol


My ma's cold ,corn beef gash ????


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> There crisp dry man stocks snap like they should and ya don't need a grinder just crumbles


Ah so u cant cure now it's below 50%


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Thats probably why it didnt taste so good last time u dried em 2 fast I keep em in a tent for about 7 days with a fan for circulation then dry trim over a black bag so I can collect the sugar leafs n trics for later use n I pull the fan leafs off when they're hanging in the tent to save me time.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> No I trim as I cut down ano it's not right way of doing it but I'm restricted to how I can dry it. So I make do lol


All I was going to say is you can take more off than that looks very leafy to me but all in all good job!


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 25, 2017)

See this is where all growers are different I personally strip the fans while the plant is still in the pot then make my cuts individually trimming as I go along 1 bag for fan leaves and general crap 1 bag for sugar leaves and trim and wire to hang trimmed buds in the tent with the filter on for 7 days then trim the buds off the stalks and final dry them on stackable nets till they're dry enough for the plastic bucket then they'll get burped every 12 hours or so


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

They been drying for 12 days and I'm not selling so will do for me and iv got the trim saved for hash when I get time. Last lot wasn't dried to quick either. Doesn't smell like freshly cut grass smells sweet. Fuck I wish u lads cud smell it u wud no what I'm on about an I'm not trying to say I no shit loads cuz I really don't. I don't really get y ppl cure it it's not something iv looked in to so ye I'm still a newbie in that respect. But it's only me 5th run so still learning as I go. And I appreciate ur comments. Whether gd or bad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, whwn the plant grows it has very little thc, its in the form of thca so in order to convert it you need to decarboxylate it tovmake her psychoactive this can be donebvia sparking her up or oxygenation via burping so slowly the thca turns into more thc so ur weed will be stronger. U got a nice stash anyways so fuck it whats done is done


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ok, whwn the plant grows it has very little thc, its in the form of thca so in order to convert it you need to decarboxylate it tovmake her psychoactive this can be donebvia sparking her up or oxygenation via burping so slowly the thca turns into more thc so ur weed will be stronger. U got a nice stash anyways so fuck it whats done is done


Thanks dude.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Heres a visual aid


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Heres a visual aid


That my friend means nothing at all to me man lol that's some next level shit to me dude I'll not ask ya to explain as I bet ya wud be here for weeks lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Heres a quote explaining it better 

Decarboxylation is simply “a chemical reaction that removes a carboxyl group and releases carbon dioxide (CO2)” [wiki]. When it comes to marijuana, decarboxylation effectively removes the COOH group from the THC-A molecule by releasing H2O (water) an CO2 (carbon dioxide), turning it into the psychoactive THC.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Always decarb before making edibles itll decarb in the oven just cover it in tonfoil for a little bit till it looks a bit like tobacco but dont open it straight away leave her set then wrap it in a cheese cloth n since thc binds best to fat use butter or coconut oil add the material in a Crock pot on low heat for 8 or so hours then squeeze the cloth to get evwrything out I personally add a vanilla pod when thes cookong so it tasts better then pour ir into a container n you got potent canna butter. U can buy those pre mixed cakes,id aiggest aomething with a atrong tone like lemon drizzle or qhayever u like. 
I personally make cookies


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> That my friend means nothing at all to me man lol that's some next level shit to me dude I'll not ask ya to explain as I bet ya wud be here for weeks lol


Really? 


Hope the simplified quote will help im horrible at explaining things as I assocoate things with images like the COOH I call the choo choo train


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow me heads falling of with the info man haha but I do appreciate it. Will YouTube have any vids on it. And iv not got to baking with it yet. I want to make some hash iv got me silk screen. Just need to put it in to practice.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2017)

It always puzzles me when people say they are not spiritual, you ever see a corpse?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2017)

Tripped your tits off?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Hope the simplified quote will help im horrible at explaining things as I assocoate things with images like the COOH I call the choo choo train


Ye man ha ha to say I don't no what I'm doing its comeing out ok ish better then what ppl are selling round here


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Tripped your tits off?


How u iv got man boobs pmsl


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Wow me heads falling of with the info man haha but I do appreciate it. Will YouTube have any vids on it. And iv not got to baking with it yet. I want to make some hash iv got me silk screen. Just need to put it in to practice.


Yeah youtube will help n when ur really passionate about somwthing youll learn it faster


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought the curing was an USA thing YouTube video tonight then


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2017)

When we die we release Dmt in floods, it's going to feel like a spiritual experience even if it's only drugs


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Tripped your tits off?


yes to both


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> When we die we release Dmt in floods, it's going to feel like a spiritual experience even if it's only drugs


yeah, my mate point blank refuses to try DMT as he doesn't want life's finale' ruined.

When i say 'im not spiritual' im basically saying i apply the scientific method to life.

I require evidence.

When I've tripped out, it's drug induced, so there's the goto debunk of any spirituality i may 'sense'

...but a greater understanding of quantum physics has left me open to ANYTHING

We don't even know what reality is ffs.

OUR perceived reality is totally dependent on our senses...and our senses can be manipulated and are products of our environment.

They are inadequate for any other reality or many other environments.

We can't sense the high energy sub atomic particles streaming through us right now.

So a universal consciousness? I'm a recent convert but I'm on board.

Is that spirituality?


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 25, 2017)

many great minds are beginning to believe that our universe is a holographic one.

How do we make sense of that?!?!


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 25, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> many great minds are beginning to believe that our universe is a holographic one.
> 
> How do we make sense of that?!?!


I just light a doob and think fuck it!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> yeah, my mate point blank refuses to try DMT as he doesn't want life's finale' ruined.
> 
> When i say 'im not spiritual' im basically saying i apply the scientific method to life.
> 
> ...


Yes and drug taking, ayahuasca will probably change your mind, dmt is fuk all compared to Aya that stuff really shifts you.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 25, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> many great minds are beginning to believe that our universe is a holographic one.
> 
> How do we make sense of that?!?!


The holographic universe is a good read, 99.9999999% of matter is empty space and what does pass as stuff is vibrating energy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 25, 2017)

Woooooo got the new lenses for my cobs 120s shits so bright my eyes are still sore.. Only installed the two to see the difference so 19 more to go


----------



## Roobarb (Apr 25, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 3930388 View attachment 3930389 here's my pooch well one of them anyway don't think this threads big enough for the other lol



This is one of mine. Similar I think. She's only a pup there. I'm guessing yours has some Pug in her


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yes and drug taking, ayahuasca will probably change your mind, dmt is fuk all compared to Aya that stuff really shifts you.


I'd like to do Ayahuasca, i can source it but i want a shamen there, the full experience


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2017)

I might just kill me self & see what the buzz is like !


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2017)

That dmt release may explain what I witnessed visiting intensive care last fall. Friend found on floor near brink o death from diabetes complications and substance abuse. A day later I visit hospital, lie to get in saying I was family, and she was high as a kite, Alice in Wonderland type shite.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I might just kill me self & see what the buzz is like !


Let us know how it was. mebbe send a telegram


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 25, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> My ma's cold ,corn beef gash ????


Ill never forget it!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Ill never forget it!


Neither does she, said u had a huge snozz lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 25, 2017)

Meby were already dead !!!! Put that in ya theological pipe & smoke it .


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 25, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> This is one of mine. Similar I think. She's only a pup there. I'm guessing yours has some Pug in her


She's ment to be a pug all her brothers and sisters are alot bigger but she's short and chunky, after seeing them a year on all together I'm glad I picked the one I did. Smart dog to say the least.


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 25, 2017)

someone say pipe


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> She's ment to be a pug all her brothers and sisters are alot bigger but she's short and chunky, after seeing them a year on all together I'm glad I picked the one I did. Smart dog to say the least.


Get pet insurance when they're pups as it's cheaper cuz pugs have very bad respiratory problems amounst others


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2017)

One drug ill never recommended is dautra.
My mate was like try this when we were doqn the park.i was sceptical but then he ate a hamd full n I only took a small bit like 2 seeds hed likw 9 n my mates had some aswell. Cant remember much after but me mate that took the load was fucked for daaaaays was found in town n hed pissed himself n all shits dangerous but curiosity u know...
https://erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=34297
I wouldn't recommend taking it but tribes use to dose up n send em into the jungle to become a man n if u take enough u aparently can forget your childhood...im sure zedd will correct me if im wrong


----------



## ovo (Apr 26, 2017)

tried that pulverized kratom leaf flour, but mild nausea on come down is unpleasant.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2017)

^^^^^ fuck me , I had that Kraton shizz, 3 diff varietys . Got a buzz but the sea sick feeling in the morning & lasted all day wasn't worth it . Fuck that shite


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2017)

*This is a quote *
_D. wrightii_ is sacred to some Native Americans and has been used in ceremonies and rites of passage by Chumash, Tongva, and others. Among the Chumash, when a boy was 8 years old, his mother gave him a preparation of _momoy_ to drink. This was supposed to be a spiritual challenge to the boy to help him develop the spiritual wellbeing required to become a man. Not all of the boys survived.[1]The Zuni people also use the plant for ceremonial and magical purposes. The root pieces are chewed by a robbery victim to determine the identity of the thief. The powdered root is used by rain priests in a number of ways to ensure fruitful rains


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> One drug ill never recommended is dautra.
> My mate was like try this when we were doqn the park.i was sceptical but then he ate a hamd full n I only took a small bit like 2 seeds hed likw 9 n my mates had some aswell. Cant remember much after but me mate that took the load was fucked for daaaaays was found in town n hed pissed himself n all shits dangerous but curiosity u know...
> https://erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=34297
> I wouldn't recommend taking it but tribes use to dose up n send em into the jungle to become a man n if u take enough u aparently can forget your childhood...im sure zedd will correct me if im wrong


As i read the users account of this drug I'm thinking 'i have to try this' until i got to the after effects part.

Sod that.

I appreciate all substances can have a different effect on all.

The drug i cant take is speed.

I love the high but the low that follows can last for months....at least.

I believe a mushroom sesh relieved me of that depression, without that i sometimes wonder if I'd have suffered with depression permanently?

Won't touch the stuff, in my head it's a dirty drug,


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> *This is a quote *
> _D. wrightii_ is sacred to some Native Americans and has been used in ceremonies and rites of passage by Chumash, Tongva, and others. Among the Chumash, when a boy was 8 years old, his mother gave him a preparation of _momoy_ to drink. This was supposed to be a spiritual challenge to the boy to help him develop the spiritual wellbeing required to become a man. Not all of the boys survived.[1]The Zuni people also use the plant for ceremonial and magical purposes. The root pieces are chewed by a robbery victim to determine the identity of the thief. The powdered root is used by rain priests in a number of ways to ensure fruitful rains


FUCKING HELL!!!

8 years old?!?

Puts the recent BBC radio debate into perspective 'are school tests placing too much pressure on children'

Still, it saved them having to discuss genuine news, you know, like genocide in Yemen (caused by UK manufactured weapons, makes my bosom swell with pride ) or how the west armed and funded Isis.

Sorry fellas, i seem to have got my soapbox out.

...as you were


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> As i read the users account of this drug I'm thinking 'i have to try this' until i got to the after effects part.
> 
> Sod that.
> 
> ...


Speed is such a shitty drug imo.....hours and hours walking around Amsterdam, in the rain, grinding my teeth and generally feeling shite......never again!


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

On a slightly different topic, I'm wondering about weed prices - purely out of curiousity - what are prices paid for 9 bars in the south east of UK? Or multiples of 9 bars, boxes etc. I've only ever bought an Oz and that was a couple of years ago.....I'm just curious to know what are the going rates these days......


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> On a slightly different topic, I'm wondering about weed prices - purely out of curiousity - what are prices paid for 9 bars in the south east of UK? Or multiples of 9 bars, boxes etc. I've only ever bought an Oz and that was a couple of years ago.....I'm just curious to know what are the going rates these days......


Maybe someone else can help you with this?

I've bought a 9bar once, many years ago in a different geographic location

I'm curious to know myself actually


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 26, 2017)

I know it's 1600 an oz for cocaine 1700 for a box of fast 550 an oz for heroin (1to1) that's eas midlands area anyway


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

box of fast?

translate pls

I'd assume speed but don't know the 'box' reference


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

quite like speed meself well i did in the past, just gotta go easy on the stuff and only take it morning so you can get some sleep at night or have some benzos to hand lol

a box is a kg


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

ahhh...cheers fellas


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

scrambo said:


> quite like speed meself well i did in the past, just gotta go easy on the stuff and only take it morning so you can get some sleep at night or have some benzos to hand lol
> 
> a box is a kg


Maybe that's where i was going wrong?

I'd take early evening but repeat and repeat until sleep was more appealing than the drug

then repeat

no idea why depression set in


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

what is overlooked, i feel, in the weed legalisation debate, is the effects of the drug.

Along with acid, which is a different conversation, the only drug that i take that doesn't lead to me wanting to take more is cannabis.

I can be at work and think 'im going to have a right fucking sesh tonight' but after my first hit I'm content.

More is optional.

For me...that's not the case for so many other drugs.
It's nice = I want more ... with most substances


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> Maybe that's where i was going wrong?
> 
> I'd take early evening but repeat and repeat until sleep was more appealing than the drug
> 
> ...


done that plenty of times meself, and fuck its a nasty comedown hay, after 2-3days of no sleep or food boy do you start to feel rough lol

but a bit in the morning can be quite productive and nice little buzz threw the day, i learnt me lesson the hard way aswel lol but when i would take it in recent year would just be the morning never past lunch so i had a good 12hr to get it out up to trying to sleep at night, use to find drying it out and sniffing it better than bombing aswel easier to dose.


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

scrambo said:


> done that plenty of times meself, and fuck its a nasty comedown hay, after 2-3days of no sleep or food boy do you start to feel rough lol
> 
> but a bit in the morning can be quite productive and nice little buzz threw the day, i learnt me lesson the hard way aswel lol but when i would take it in recent year would just be the morning never past lunch so i had a good 12hr to get it out up to trying to sleep at night, use to find drying it out and sniffing it better than bombing aswel easier to dose.


Now that sounds the perfect way to use it.

I wasn't so sensible


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

tried sniffing it when i was a kid.

never again. That said, fuck knows what it was cut with back then.

^^^but then this ^^^

even uncut. It's chemicals.

Done them loads but trying to avoid them these days. If nature offers it to us then I'll happily indulge.

If man does, I'll pass these days.

Occasional LSD trip may be the exception to my rule


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

...maybe mdma


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

was cut to fuck back in the day, but so unpopular now and cheap i dunno about the streets but online can get a kg for 1000-1200 and will be pure as, dont get me wrong still burns ya nose to hell lol but once you taken that bomb there no going back if ya start with small lines can get to where you wana be without over doing it.

but its different strokes for different folks n all that, personally pills n md they give me bad depressions for ages after taking em and fuck any psychedelics nowdays they would tip me over the edge lol


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

^^^agree wholeheartedly^^^


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't take anything except weed these days but if I could get LSD & DMT I'd be taking them.....DMT interests me, never done it before so would love to try....
LSD apparently helps ease depression. There are studies being/been done to show this from what I've read.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Don't take anything except weed these days but if I could get LSD & DMT I'd be taking them.....DMT interests me, never done it before so would love to try....
> LSD apparently helps ease depression. There are studies being/been done to show this from what I've read.


yeah i read about mico dose's but have tripped enough in me youth to no that a proper dose i doubt i would come back from now lol way too much damage done on the mind methinks over the years abusing various drugs.

as for access to dmt/lsd one word or is it two? darknet lol


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

indeed, most useful 

i had a few quid left in an account.

A few quid i couldn't help but spend and got some acid tabs.

Four over a period of a month, i learned...or, fairer to say, relearned a lot.

I was apprehensive and hadn't done it for years.

worked a treat


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

Not proud of this but hey, 

for deeply personal reasons that i care not to elaborate on, i wanted to change my mood.

I had a tab in the car

i consumed said tab

fucking beautiful 

Only problem was...i was 370 miles from home.

What a journey that was!


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah i read about mico dose's but have tripped enough in me youth to no that a proper dose i doubt i would come back from now lol way too much damage done on the mind methinks over the years abusing various drugs.
> 
> as for access to dmt/lsd one word or is it two? darknet lol


Darknet I guess is the best option but getting ripped off is highly likely no? I'd have no idea which guys are trustworthy and which are not, or is it a case of sending the cash and wait to see if I've been scammed or not?


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> Not proud of this but hey,
> 
> for deeply personal reasons that i care not to elaborate on, i wanted to change my mood.
> 
> ...


LOL 370 miles on acid


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2017)

I was addicted to speed when I was working in bars in Belgium, came from holland id a vd case under my bed open it when I wake up do a line shower n boom but ive no self control n between sleep deprivation nn hallucination I went to the docs...worst come down next to blues


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2017)

@ SCRAMBO , mail m8


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> On a slightly different topic, I'm wondering about weed prices - purely out of curiousity - what are prices paid for 9 bars in the south east of UK? Or multiples of 9 bars, boxes etc. I've only ever bought an Oz and that was a couple of years ago.....I'm just curious to know what are the going rates these days......


Buying a bar? aint the 90`s now mate lol

Rough prices down this way

Single oz`s £180-240/Oz
Box 6k-7k
Buy a whole room/crop n prices come down to £150-160/oz all the way thru


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Darknet I guess is the best option but getting ripped off is highly likely no? I'd have no idea which guys are trustworthy and which are not, or is it a case of sending the cash and wait to see if I've been scammed or not?


the darknet markets are much like ebay, the vendors have ratings and feedback etc so it not hard to not get ripped off, also most have forums so you can do some research on the vendor before buying.

not to mention your in this thread where theres more than a few darknet junkies lol who could point you to the right vendors for what you want.


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

scrambo said:


> the darknet markets are much like ebay, the vendors have ratings and feedback etc so it not hard to not get ripped off, also most have forums so you can do some research on the vendor before buying.
> 
> not to mention your in this thread where theres more than a few darknet junkies lol who could point you to the right vendors for what you want.


Cheers for the info mate.......yeah a couple of recommendations wouldn't go amiss


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Buying a bar? aint the 90`s now mate lol
> 
> Rough prices down this way
> 
> ...


If it was the 90's it'd still be bars of soap lol......that stuff was so shite.....


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2017)

@ Sambo mail again mate


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm officially on the bank!


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice m8, what part of the country ?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Cheers for the info mate.......yeah a couple of recommendations wouldn't go amiss


i mainly use dream, but theres lots of other markets best 2 are dream and alphabay tho.

on dream your best bet for uk to uk lsd is either petch, heath_robinson or FelixUK them vendors been around a long time lots of good feedback and reviews and also they use escrow.

for uk to uk dmt, SpaceyElf has been around a long time with good feedback and escrow, multiexciter has also been around a while good feedback etc.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 26, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Nice m8, what part of the country ?


Retford east midlands place called ranskill fishery


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2017)

^^^^ I went fishing up that way few year back , you can see the lakes just off M69


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I need cock pills if anyone has em


lol I heard you're a big enough cock without 'em....  


just joking obvs


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i mainly use dream, but theres lots of other markets best 2 are dream and alphabay tho.
> 
> on dream your best bet for uk to uk lsd is either petch, heath_robinson or FelixUK them vendors been around a long time lots of good feedback and reviews and also they use escrow.
> 
> for uk to uk dmt, SpaceyElf has been around a long time with good feedback and escrow, multiexciter has also been around a while good feedback etc.


Thanks a lot for the info mate, much appreciated!


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

I've only used alphabay.

No negative experience to speak of.

Only unfulfilled order i had was refunded without needing to contact them


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> lol I heard you're a big enough cock without 'em....
> 
> 
> just joking obvs


I have my moments .


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> I've only used alphabay.
> 
> No negative experience to speak of.
> 
> Only unfulfilled order i had was refunded without needing to contact them


I like alphabay, just find dream abit easier to use the search is more simple.

Hard to go wrong with either dream or alphabay tho really, and mostly the same vendors on both.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^ fuck me , I had that Kraton shizz, 3 diff varietys . Got a buzz but the sea sick feeling in the morning & lasted all day wasn't worth it . Fuck that shite


Bought some smelled it, binned it without trying, shite


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Big weight these days is by the gram, too much difference between our oz at 28 g and a real one at 28.3, scale it up and it's worth a knife fight so single grams is the future imo


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2017)

Pretty shore they use that kratom to get people off the smack, then again ive seen people being near boiled alive in some documentary from Russia as another way to get of it.

Or could always prescbribe a even more addictive drug like methadone lol


----------



## budman111 (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> If it was the 90's it'd still be bars of soap lol......that stuff was so shite.....


Slate was as bad lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 26, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> LOL 370 miles on acid


Depends how much, 12 ug would have the journey done in quick time with precise driving. 120 ug would have you abducted by aliens to meet god on the way to Birmingham


----------



## budman111 (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone remember flying keys Acid


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 26, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Anyone remember flying keys Acid


i do


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Depends how much, 12 ug would have the journey done in quick time with precise driving. 120 ug would have you abducted by aliens to meet god on the way to Birmingham


How many ug's to either make me forget about Birmingham or make it disappear?


----------



## StonerCol (Apr 26, 2017)

@zeddd holy shit dude, that sounds like an interesting trip!!
Not sure that's the trip I'd want......but I do love a good trip...... Which would you rather, lsd or dmt?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 26, 2017)

Jesus just noticed qirh my old account ivw bwen a member since 2013 n I remember fiat reading icmag with mobile elements n semi n blah blah shit confused me to fuck....lets swe ten yrs from now...if im still alive n btw ill leave in my will u guys gotta Bong me


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 26, 2017)

Got a shitload of kratom tried it twice so far and fuck all, a mate that gave it to me told me to take 4g so I took 6g and still fuck all


----------



## ovo (Apr 26, 2017)

the quality of product substantially varies and affects everyone different. 


scrambo said:


> Pretty shore they use that kratom to get people off the smack


Krat supposed to be opi-like buzz. they chew the leaves in Indonesia like coca plant


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Pretty shore they use that kratom to get people off the smack, then again ive seen people being near boiled alive in some documentary from Russia as another way to get of it.
> 
> Or could always prescbribe a even more addictive drug like methadone lol


What's the method called? Hot turkey?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What's the method called? Hot turkey?


That did make me lol Z 

I'm on me phone at the min but when I'm next on a laptop ill have a look for a link for it mate.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2017)

Not seen Yorkie about , u ok Yorkshireman ?


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 27, 2017)

@scrambo , those were what I had to take in flower after my gaff started falling down & I had a temp move, there about 3 months old lol , takes fekin ages to get em going when u clone em 7 weeks in


----------



## Antgotaclue (Apr 27, 2017)

Where's the pot of gold


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2017)

The amnesia core cut clone only is one frosty mf at 7 weeks there is more wax than gg4 at the same development


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2017)

Gf volunteers at a vets n brings the dog

Tons of picks like these but I cant be arsed editing out shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2017)

He sat on her lap for like 5 mins...fuckers 54kg lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2017)

have u ever seen a dog so happy to be at the vets




Screens cracked dick lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2017)

Never seen a gappy dog before are they the same as those Yappy little fuckers?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @scrambo , those were what I had to take in flower after my gaff started falling down & I had a temp move, there about 3 months old lol , takes fekin ages to get em going when u clone em 7 weeks in


they are perfect mate, could get 10clones of em as is but gonna veg em a little bit and then clone em.

so got the exo back, got some glue and a lemon skunk aswel, 3x600s ina 2x2x2m tent should be a half decent grow when its all up n running.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

@ any tech heeds. What's the best VR headset out there ? Is it best to get one for aPC or go with sommat like PlayStation ? Can u watch movies on em so it's like cinema ? . Thanks in advance


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @ any tech heeds. What's the best VR headset out there ? Is it best to get one for aPC or go with sommat like PlayStation ? Can u watch movies on em so it's like cinema ? . Thanks in advance


If you go pc then it's occulus rift but just the pc rig to run it is gonna cost ya 
If you go ps4 then it's the vr headset for ps4 
Pc rig proper set up gonna cost wayyy more than a ps4 with vr but gonna get a lot more than just a vr setup for your cash

Ps4 with vr is cheaper but I can't see it being better than a proper gaming setup with occulus rift headset


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

I was thinking the PC route, but was also looking at PS set up, cheers Maka, I will just have to go & try some headsets out


----------



## makka (Apr 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I was thinking the PC route, but was also looking at PS set up, cheers Maka, I will just have to go & try some headsets out


Try before you buy is definitely the best option when ya laying out lol 
The ps4 vr are really good tho with wands I'm gonna get myself the vr headset soon it's best to get the wands as well tho so you can use them like triggers independently one in each hand 
I've had a go and tbh it was pretty good graphics and realism


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 28, 2017)

Fishing was wank all I did was drink beer and get fucked lol oh and eat like fuck! Got my s8+ much better than the s5


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Fishing was wank all I did was drink beer and get fucked lol oh and eat like fuck! Got my s8+ much better than the s5


Lol, that's all I do mate, apart from the booze , eat weed muffs , then sit back & watch the clouds. Bonus if we catch owt lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

@makka . Cheers mate,I will go looking


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

Then again I might go get another hydro set up ! Gawd sake, decisions decisions .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah I cant wait for the lemon skunk n hopefully a few gg4


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 28, 2017)

Fishing: I love being outdoors, love the scenery, love looking at stars etc...

All good, the fishing bit ain't for me though.

You catch then you've got a slimy fish to deal with whilst wrecked, then gotta get the hook out of its mouth (if fortune enough that it hasn't swallowed it)

Then there's the twine getting caught in fucking everything.

Better to sit there with no bait on hook and just enjoy chilling out me thinks


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2017)

I like it when u smack their heads n they still wiggle...silly little fish


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 28, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> Fishing: I love being outdoors, love the scenery, love looking at stars etc...
> 
> All good, the fishing bit ain't for me though.
> 
> ...


You sound like my grandad...


----------



## scrambo (Apr 28, 2017)

i dont get fishing tbh, yeah spose its nice sitting around a lake peace n all that shite but if i wana get on it would rather it be a nice warm house,some music, entertainment etc 

sitting in the cold watching some fucking float thing or listening to alarms dont float my boat lol maybe boat fishing that would be cool? or lived in oz for a few yrs as a kid and would fish of jettys that was alrite, dolphins would swim pass in pods and break your lines and would be constantly catching blowfish poxy fucking fings where like sea vermin lol

maybe that marlin/gamefishing that looks cool but had the chance in S.A n bottled it, dont like the sea too much well boats anyway so that scrapes the boat fishing lol


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 28, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i dont get fishing tbh, yeah spose its nice sitting around a lake peace n all that shite but if i wana get on it would rather it be a nice warm house,some music, entertainment etc
> 
> sitting in the cold watching some fucking float thing or listening to alarms dont float my boat lol maybe boat fishing that would be cool? or lived in oz for a few yrs as a kid and would fish of jettys that was alrite, dolphins would swim pass in pods and break your lines and would be constantly catching blowfish poxy fucking fings where like sea vermin lol
> 
> maybe that marlin/gamefishing that looks cool but had the chance in S.A n bottled it, dont like the sea too much well boats anyway so that scrapes the boat fishing lol


You say you don't get it you sure know a bit about it


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2017)

I find it bad enough butchering a chicken and fileting the breast when I'm wasted, think about the poor fukker n what a shit life he has, doesn't put me off eating him tho, do love spicey fried chicken


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

I chucked some chicken shit on a few Exo last month , they seem to love it


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 28, 2017)

Random lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Have a day with me Scram, catfishing down west wales . Get an 80lber on the adrenalin starts flowing believe me. The sturgeon are nuts to catch , I wasn't fussed on fishing till I started pike fishing with my gamekeeper mate. Then he took me after the cats , shit me pants !.theres some beutiful reservoirs up by me, huge ones !, you could be in Canada ,the scenery is stunning . We go up in summer over night fishing, smashed to fuck lol, bait alarms going off for hrs b4 anyone can be fucked to sort it lol. If u don't mind shiting in the trees it's ace for the soul


me pal, went to Valencia/Spain yrs ago to catch them catfish they where bloody HUGE really big, what i use to like about oz was you was always catching something even if it was the blowfish lol ive really have not a clue about fishing but over there was like some coil thingy that you packed with a porridge like shite then at the end was some line and small hook with meat on, but near every fucking time you cast that out n reeled it in BAM was a fish lol 

and i liked that me old man would eat pretty much all the fish we caught, all this catching em and putting em back?! whats that all about lol would have been handy if me oldman had eaten the blowfish aswel the cunt......


----------



## scrambo (Apr 28, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> You say you don't get it you sure know a bit about it


i know abit about rugby n cricket aswel dont mean i get it at all tho.....lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 28, 2017)

Ditto bar him being alot older than I.
Never liked sports bar snooker,cycling n rowing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Well thats me a happy Larry, id needed a sepa to transfer my converted btc to euro so I could send to my account so instead sent btc to localbitcoins n used the paypal option as shes the greatest return. Although couinbase did accjqse me of gambling as I was watching the stocks so much so fuck em ill buy big when its low then lbc to sell for a profit they've no proof ita just the sporatic nature of my pirchases n amounts...hate buying coins in large amount ( small increments are less obvious)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Via PayPal of course so I get max funds


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> You sound like my grandad...


i may we'll be the same age 

I like your grandad, talks sense


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 29, 2017)

Returning the fish also puzzles me.

If it's your supper, I get it.

I'm a hypocritical vegetarian, I eat fish.

I would kill a fish, therefore I'll eat it.

Uncomfortable at the thought of eating anything I wouldn't kill myself and leaving others to do it for profit.

Don't trust them to do it humanely.

I _could _kill a mammal but, unless starving, see no situation where I'd choose to


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

I think @THCBrain has been up at our local forest building shit lol.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

That's where they ended up, could do with them back to finish the back side off


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

DST said:


> I think @THCBrain has been up at our local forest building shit lol.
> View attachment 3932986


Bit weird how you thought of me while you was in the woods.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Rizlared said:


> Returning the fish also puzzles me.
> 
> If it's your supper, I get it.
> 
> ...


So youre not a vegetarian...like ppl saying they cant have gluten then order a dessert ffs I hates hospitality


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2017)

I'd eat a vegetarian...wouldn't bother me killing one either lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2017)

I need my meat, nothing sexual like, just can't beat a bit of Juicy flesh mmmmm


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

I went butchers well crawshaws this morning got 2 fair sized slabs of beef for dinner tomorrow and a pack of rib eye, sirloin and rump steaks be nice with some homemade wedges out of the deep fat fryer! But that's not tonight lol, just been and got 2 garland trays for my tent today have also made a easy water system for if I decide to scrog this next run if not it'll make things easier anyway will show you lot that when it's out the shed and in the intended space. Trying to make a decision about buying a car Vauxhall insignia Sri nav insurance isn't a problem only 30 pound a month more but what's that. Oh tax is 30 pound per year so saving there too and it's good on juice...


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2017)

@maka is this spec good for a HTC vive mate ? 

2x Corsair Air Series SP120 REDLED High Static Pressure Fan Dual Pack

1x Intel Core i5 6600K 3.50GHz Skylake Processor

1x NZXT Source 340 Midi - Tower CGigabytease - Black

1x Corsair H100i V2 Hydro/Water Intel/ AMD LED CPU Cooler

1x GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming - 8GB Graphics Card

1x 120GB Samsung 750 EVO Series Sold Sate Drive MZ-750120BW

1x Gigabyte Z170 - Gaming K3 ATX Motherboard [Crossfire]

1x G.SKILL Ripjas V Series 16GB (2x8GB) 2400MHz DDR4 Memory - Red

1x 750W Corsair Builder Series CX750M 80PLUS Bronze Modular Power Supply

He wants £1200 I can get it for £900. Just the headset then lol


----------



## makka (Apr 29, 2017)

Looking at the specs and having a quick price scan I would say 900 is a fair price maybe a lil on your side as someone else as built it 
You could source the parts and build yourself and would bit around that Mark 900 + 100 or so 

Tell you what tho make a nice setup that


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2017)

Cheers Makka


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Bit weird how you thought of me while you was in the woods.


What was even weirder was it was my son that brought it up, must be reading my watched threads......he's a sneaky wee cunt for a 3 yr old. Ive got more pallet pron if you like? It'll cost you though lol.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Ive got more pallet pron if you like? It'll cost you though lol.


What's it gonna cost? I like pallets. They're being incorporated in my grow I like them that much lol


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

Say.....Pwetty pwease pwallet pwon 10 times and its all yours.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

Dont say i am not generous


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Dont say i am not generous
> View attachment 3933163


Your secretly making things with them! Are you making a shed?


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Say.....Pwetty pwease pwallet pwon 10 times and its all yours.


I wondered wheather this was you or your son..


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @maka is this spec good for a HTC vive mate ?
> 
> 2x Corsair Air Series SP120 REDLED High Static Pressure Fan Dual Pack
> 
> ...


can i come round n play battlefield1 on that pleeeeeeease lol


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Your secretly making things with them! Are you making a shed?


My shed has already been incorporated into the side of my penthouse apartment lad nae need for pallets here.....the door to Narnia>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

Was out with a couple of mates last night. They had both been to Barneys and bought hazes (fuk knows why the jakey cunts). One liberty haze and the other fucknows haze..... lmfao both smelt like Amnesia. Was also thinking of ya scrambos


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Was out with a couple of mates last night. They had both been to Barneys and bought hazes (fuk knows why the jakey cunts). One liberty haze and the other fucknows haze..... lmfao both smelt like Amnesia. Was also thinking of ya scrambos


lol

i dont even really like haze all that much tbh D i just couldnt help but repost that old quote lol, agree that most taste the same not a big fan of that peppery flavour, most have a good strength well for me anyways tho spose thats why they so poplar the strength?

had a smoke a few wks back first in months, got some sour diesel had never tried it before fucking el bit of an acquired flavour methinks didnt like it at all still bloody smoked it tho


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2017)

Hazes are good when you are out drinking. Too much kush flavours and you just end up sitting cabbaged. And they do tend to have high thc content....the hazes that is.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> can i come round n play battlefield1 on that pleeeeeeease lol


No , fuck off !


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Dont say i am not generous
> View attachment 3933163


I've just cum


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> No , fuck off !


thats a sweet gaming spec that is mate, i wouldnt have thought you would be into all this VR gaming malarky tho? VR porn maybe lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> thats a sweet gaming spec that is mate, i wouldnt have thought you would be into all this VR gaming malarky tho? VR porn maybe lol


Lol , your always welcome mate ( apart from the days with "day" in them ). I enjoyed pc gaming, counter strike , battlefield ect years ago, just fancied trying out them VR headsets on a high end pc, smashed ! . Lol . The porn don't interest me , meby when I was living at home few year back !.them HTC vive's look the danglers


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , your always welcome mate ( apart from the days with "day" in them ). I enjoyed pc gaming, counter strike , battlefield ect years ago, just fancied trying out them VR headsets on a high end pc, smashed ! . Lol . The porn don't interest me , meby when I was living at home few year back !.them HTC vive's look the danglers


p.c gaming is so much better than console imo anyway, i loves me some battlefied and that new one battlefield1 looks well good mate, just find the shooters so much better with a mouse n keyboard rather than a controller.

i dunno if i fancy this VR stuff, i get sick on long car journeys lol reckon it would make me ill, prefer a laptop meself aswel, been wanting a alienware lappy for yrs n yrs can but dream...


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> So youre not a vegetarian...like ppl saying they cant have gluten then order a dessert ffs I hates hospitality


nah, I'm a pescetarian


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Rook me ages but I got all me new lwnses n reflectors into the cob 9 now 2 more cobx4 tomorrow... Not uploading again its on my thread


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> thats a sweet gaming spec that is mate, i wouldnt have thought you would be into all this VR gaming malarky tho? VR porn maybe lol


I dont like Vr had a headache for days mam was right with aottong 2 close to the telly id takw 4k any day over vr


----------



## Rizlared (Apr 29, 2017)

so you have me searching HTC vive

that's some impressive looking shit...going to investigate that some more.

It turns out I might need something I wasn't aware existed


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Best off buliding ur own rig,half the price n its super easy.
vids on the youtube n all


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Best off buliding ur own rig,half the price n its super easy.
> vids on the youtube n all


carnt do that with laptops tho can ya?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Unless u go alienware a towers best off,3 monitors the ultimate anti social rig. Ive still got my first laptop I got at 20, spent a grand n she's atill going,I open her up every so often n spray the dust off with an air gun. Tbh any lappy over 600 quid will run most games


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Unless u go alienware a towers best off,3 monitors the ultimate anti social rig. Ive still got my first laptop I got at 20, spent a grand n she's atill going,I open her up every so often n spray the dust off with an air gun. Tbh any lappy over 600 quid will run most games


mines a bit old now but it has 8gb ram, radeon 8870m 2gb and i7's and it far from runs any game, fucking thing is a piece of shite i want a alienware lol

im pretty shore there something up with it tho cause that spec should run games better than it does yes?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Save up bro thats my plan of action once my dealers back in runnong but I dont wanna push him hes had enough on hia hands bit 5 Oz for 800 was insane profit for mw n we dealth so much it started with him giving an oz on tic n with the return I got 3 more n kept growing. Id average 5 a week depending on hols of ppl getting smoke somewhere else but then its 8-9 days max, converted to stwrling on my part n posted with tracking.we built up quote a good trust ao im hopong hes back soon but the circumstances are entirely understandable but man im use to getting 500 a oz ffs n more if I along 2.5. Im already saving for hia return have 500 e so far from the coins n xanax money but ive atopped selling the xanax now ppl react differently to me on em like stealing shit.if im on xanax it helpa bring a happy mood baack after the seroquils numbing nature but I only take 0.25 in the morning.may stay at that a bit longer as its proving to be very beneficial like I get up at 5 have one with me meds ,coffee walk the dog, do the washing and workout.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Thata probably cuz you've all ur programa running from boot up screen.if ur gamong u want all power on the gamw or lower fpm


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thata probably cuz you've all ur programa running from boot up screen.if ur gamong u want all power on the gamw or lower fpm


somethings not right cause i think my spec should be running games better than it does.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

We'll clear your qhat runs in the background taska so ir comp can focus on the games from ur rig,she's running multiple programs in the background like..stop that shit whwn u game n it should help


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> We'll clear your qhat runs in the background taska so ir comp can focus on the games from ur rig,she's running multiple programs in the background like..stop that shit whwn u game n it should help


what the best way to do that lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

Youtube ia mate.Lot easier to explain


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

fair play to joshua, didnt expect that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2017)

What was that u wer saying about joshua scrambo?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2017)

You changed ur tune lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You changed ur tune lol


i dont like him mg tbh wouldnt him to lose lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

you gotta be quicker than than that tho couldnt even quote it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2017)

Why not scrambo?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Why not scrambo?


i dont like many people mate im one anti-social bastard lol

nar was rooting for the fat man fury lol wanted joshua to get beat by him but fury didnt lol

was a good fight.


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 29, 2017)

I like fury mesel but his heads fucking melted lol

Joshua calling him out there, hope he gets his head sorted and gets in the ring again


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I like fury mesel but his heads fucking melted lol
> 
> Joshua calling him out there, hope he gets his head sorted and gets in the ring again


carnt see it tbh, hes fucked lol on the coke bad and that dont end well lol

fair play to joshua, really thought he was gonna lose that on points.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 29, 2017)

''Wellldone @anthonyfjoshua good fight, you had life & death with @klitschko & I played with the guy, let's dance ''

lolol


----------



## Captain Keg (Apr 29, 2017)

Scarface 2.0


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i dont like many people mate im one anti-social bastard lol
> 
> nar was rooting for the fat man fury lol wanted joshua to get beat by him but fury didnt lol
> 
> was a good fight.


We should start a club..leave us alone


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2017)

Well bulbs gone on my digi can't complain tho heading on 3 year the bulb lol 
Noticed a flicker few weeks back


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> We should start a club..leave us alone


I thought we had it's called uk growers thread lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah but if u think about it every1 here is on all the time.if thats not socially inept I dunno what it is..so UK socially inept growers club of random jibber jabber.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

Take ur time maye id mw cobx4 on full qitth new lenses n reflwctors n she was 2 strong so back to 100w....this is what im getting next if thwy can 240v her for me
 16 fucking cree its a beast so im wairing for an email...may evwn take out a loan for it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 30, 2017)

Just picked up the beast ...


----------



## makka (Apr 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Just picked up the beast ...
> View attachment 3933635


Proper nice that m8 the hydro cooler looks slick as An money well spent imo
Should keep up for a good while I would think


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Just picked up the beast ...
> View attachment 3933635


Instant hard on shes stunning but now do u see its pretty modular to build one


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

Thats so the 5 can overdrive to 3.5


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 30, 2017)

Cheers Makka, just got to save up for me goggles now lol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 30, 2017)

I know where ya coming from Slipps , but fek it, at least I don't get to knacker it up if it's all done


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

Its easy to het a 7 but tbh 3.5 is slick


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 30, 2017)

What do u mean when u say 5 to 3.5 or 7 ??? Lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 30, 2017)

well ive been trying to clean me laptop up, been following youtube videos n what not and now all me font is blurry? fuck nos what ive done, im dangerous with computers.

so when can i come have a go on your new comp again baz? lolol


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 30, 2017)

I will give you a shout soon as I've loaded up " 3D greasy whores go wild " mate lol.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 30, 2017)

Well I bought the insignia 2.0 CDTI SRI NAV in drug dealer white


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

Luck for u u can add anothe


bazoomer said:


> What do u mean when u say 5 to 3.5 or 7 ??? Lol


Youve an i5 processor the i7 is faster but 5 is fine with ue cooling system


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I will give you a shout soon as I've loaded up " 3D greasy whores go wild " mate lol.


Bring on the seizures


----------



## scrambo (Apr 30, 2017)

this VR wanking could get confusing tho, what do you do tug on the controllers or the real thing? lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2017)

Depends what baz says but ask b4 using just incase he went non virtual over his vr


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2017)

16 Cree Gigabaz. 


Chihuaweiler subwoofer.


----------



## bazoomer (May 1, 2017)

MAY DAY........MAY DAY.......


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 1, 2017)

Fucking cars clutch has gone now nice 850 quid bill comeing my way


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2017)

Chihuahua West. 




squats bench overhead press


----------



## bazoomer (May 1, 2017)

You've lost me abe ( scratches heed ) ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fucking cars clutch has gone now nice 850 quid bill comeing my way


Ah well lucky foe u I keep my word lol


----------



## THCBrain (May 2, 2017)

What can I add to used coco so it's good to use again? Can I get things from the garden centre to amend it or is that only soil?


----------



## THCBrain (May 2, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fucking cars clutch has gone now nice 850 quid bill comeing my way


I broke a rear spring on my insignia yesterday. Car hadn't moved I only got in it once and it twanged the floor, no where near as expensive as your clutch.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> What can I add to used coco so it's good to use again? Can I get things from the garden centre to amend it or is that only soil?


I use a standard organic composter from the local garden centre. 10 euro for a box of the shit. Anything with enzymes in it and you should be good to go. Same as cannazyme really.


----------



## THCBrain (May 2, 2017)

DST said:


> I use a standard organic composter from the local garden centre. 10 euro for a box of the shit. Anything with enzymes in it and you should be good to go. Same as cannazyme really.


Thanks dst I've seen things like bonemeal and others are they any good or not?


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> You've lost me abe ( scratches heed ) ?


made sense to me at the time, I'll dig up the kool mo dee lyrics . too much of 'pre-workout' (coffee n bong)


----------



## DST (May 2, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Thanks dst I've seen things like bonemeal and others are they any good or not?


Absolutely. Its what i use in my soil. Blood meal N., bone meal P, vinnassekali K (this is a sugarbeet extract also called Vinasse). I also use magnesium and powdered calcium (normally sold for lawns). About 40 euros for it all and it'll last me 3 year maybe.


----------



## THCBrain (May 2, 2017)

Thanks mate I'll get myself down there, is there a specific amount of time I need to leave the coco with all that mixed in for?


----------



## makka (May 2, 2017)

Lol everyone on deals today 
Just picked up this for 2.50 for 1kg for my hydro setup will save me a loads on cal mag


----------



## DST (May 2, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Thanks mate I'll get myself down there, is there a specific amount of time I need to leave the coco with all that mixed in for?


In all essence you could plant immediately. I do unless its soil i have left over winter. The enzymes should take about 6 weeks to break down roots and if you use straight away there should already be a micro herd at work. I am doing no till and just topdress..last lot i just ripped around 2-3 inches of rootball out and planted the clone in the hole created. Then top dressed and full steam ahead.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2017)

makka said:


> Lol everyone on deals today
> Just picked up this for 2.50 for 1kg for my hydro setup will save me a loads on cal mag


Get a jacuzzi and feed yer plants from that.


----------



## makka (May 2, 2017)

DST said:


> Get a jacuzzi and feed yer plants from that.


Don't put ideas in my head I'm bad enough as is lol


----------



## THCBrain (May 2, 2017)

makka said:


> Don't put ideas in my head I'm bad enough as is lol


Ha I've thought about a hot tub dwc ya know with the plant on a board on top lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2017)

Some one put me on the right track for some games please  . Don't think I can talk about such things can we ? Lol . I can do torr#n}s


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2017)

I forgot the addy of that place with sea fairing blokes who steal off other sea fairing blokes ffs lol, in a bay by all accounts


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2017)

You've lost me there baz lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You've lost me there baz lol


Think I've lost me Sen mg ! Lol, I want some games for my pc, I forgot how & where to get em lol sort of mate


----------



## Mastergrow (May 2, 2017)

Not a gamer at all baz so canny help ye there m8


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 2, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I broke a rear spring on my insignia yesterday. Car hadn't moved I only got in it once and it twanged the floor, no where near as expensive as your clutch.


Something about a 4 part clutch


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I forgot the addy of that place with sea fairing blokes who steal off other sea fairing blokes ffs lol, in a bay by all accounts


Piratebay


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2017)

Get game mount a virtual clone drive..thinkbi use to use sheep or something like that


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Get game mount a virtual clone drive..thinkbi use to use sheep or something like that


What is after the . Slipps it's not org. Think I used Utorren# ? , & I'm in Wales , don't want the sheep ta


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2017)

Ur isp(Internet swrvixe provider may habe it blocked let mw find u a link


https://fastpiratebay.co.uk


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2017)

Ur welcome baz


----------



## bazoomer (May 2, 2017)

Cheers Slipps I will have a go tomoz ,I'm too mingled now


----------



## limonene (May 2, 2017)

Amnesia haze and sour Larry pebbles. How's the ammo going for you @zeddd ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Some one put me on the right track for some games please  . Don't think I can talk about such things can we ? Lol . I can do torr#n}s


Technically yes but turn seeding ro zero as u gwt in teouble for aeedkng thhe game as u download it(kinda like a coop with games)if youve seeding turned off no problem.only in amwricau ahould worry they suck


----------



## DST (May 3, 2017)

sausage fingers!!^^^^


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

DST said:


> Absolutely. Its what i use in my soil. Blood meal N., bone meal P, vinnassekali K (this is a sugarbeet extract also called Vinasse). I also use magnesium and powdered calcium (normally sold for lawns). About 40 euros for it all and it'll last me 3 year maybe.


I ise coffee rusks for N worms to eat said coffee rusks then molasses for the endomycorrhizal n the microbes as u said have aye up what the cannazyme breaks down dead roots to feed on bruv...trting to make my oqn endomycorrhizal qith all the sexy addatives the brand has. If sucessful ill add it to my two bucket bins of used soil so I can keep em going


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

DST said:


> sausage fingers!!^^^^


Nope cracked screen and yes ive sausage fingers one in and its like im fisting her


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 3, 2017)

Five day till get me car wtf feel lost without out it lol


----------



## DST (May 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nope cracked screen and yes ive sausage fingers one in and its like im fisting her


You skint? Get it fixed lad. Surely there are wee telco shops that'll stick a replacement screen in?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

Nooo I buy(supposedly) durable glass screen cover I pop over mine.
hold on ill get a pic of it. Bought about 2 for a few euro with free postage so ill put on a new one soon since I got 2 from China saved my screen many a time and ill replace it when my next order comes cuz China post be wack


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

And yws sausage fingers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

Thought coming off the xanax qould be harder but ive been doong a littlw reading amd some docs use seroquilto ween ppl off xanax so that explains why the diazapam was so fucking hard to get off compared with xanax


----------



## makka (May 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought coming off the xanax qould be harder but ive been doong a littlw reading amd some docs use it to ween ppl off xanax ao that explains why the diazapam was so fucking hard to get off compared with xanax


I think diaze withdrawal is one of the worst detox alongside alcohol 
It's the fits what fuck people up 
Good on you anyway lax it's hard man 
Now the harder part, staying off the cunts 
Lol


----------



## scrambo (May 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought coming off the xanax qould be harder but ive been doong a littlw reading amd some docs use it to ween ppl off xanax ao that explains why the diazapam was so fucking hard to get off compared with xanax


xanax has a much less half-life than the diazepam, is in and out your system much quicker dont build up in you so much, alot like lorazepam.

good on ya tho mate getting of em, keep it up.


----------



## Captain Keg (May 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought coming off the xanax qould be harder but ive been doong a littlw reading amd some docs use it to ween ppl off xanax ao that explains why the diazapam was so fucking hard to get off compared with xanax


Only way forward lad, I gave up everything years ago - one day totally out of the blue. 
Xanax bars, wax, powders, drink, etc. 

Far better for it. I agree with makka - it's just staying off them now lad. 
But keep the chin up & keep the fingers in the woman. It'll be grand.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

Oh I dont gwt cravings ive surprisingly good swlf control I just let loose for a month then recover the other 11. Isually go mad when hfs in Germany but im going this ur ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

One upaide to benzoa was that time whwn I was heavy on the blues n had to trim...turned ojt I trimmed it all thw night before n guess what xanax made me forget I bought 2 of those screens


----------



## Captain Keg (May 3, 2017)

I worry about you slipper. 

Should try an adderall next time your trimming, you're ultra focused, hands like a ninja & you could almost keep track of time down to the second.
I'd usually want more of anything - adderall is the exception. 

Anything else would leave me foaming at the mouth like a dog with rabies, the urge for techno music, apple juice & more drugs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

Nah man no shit for another 6 months minimum n ive ocd so qould take longer benzos is like fuck it she's fine


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 3, 2017)

Captain Keg said:


> I worry about you slipper.
> 
> Should try an adderall next time your trimming, you're ultra focused, hands like a ninja & you could almost keep track of time down to the second.
> I'd usually want more of anything - adderall is the exception.
> ...


Ots grapefruit juice that intensifies a bizzz aint it?


----------



## Captain Keg (May 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ots grapefruit juice that intensifies a bizzz aint it?


I'm not sure lad - I've a thing for apple juice just, plus it makes me feel healthy during a massive dose of drugs lol 

Pineapple with the weed - usually felt more intense but could of been in my head. - mind over matter & all that.


----------



## THCBrain (May 4, 2017)

Quiet in here lately...


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2017)




----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

7 litre pot. Who said size is what matters?
Dpq male x OGKush female.


----------



## THCBrain (May 4, 2017)

I thought they raved about yields not bud size.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

Same thing no?


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2017)

I bet that ball would get ya mingled in a vape !!!


----------



## ovo (May 4, 2017)

If I get a dead leaf in those fatties I look for jungle rot asap.


----------



## THCBrain (May 4, 2017)

DST said:


> Same thing no?


I'm guessing there is more to that plant than just that 1 football sized bud?


----------



## DST (May 4, 2017)

ovo said:


> If I get a dead leaf in those fatties I look for jungle rot asap.


Indeed. I have been tugging on the dead ones. If they have a bit of resistance i leave em on. No rot so far.


THCBrain said:


> I'm guessing there is more to that plant than just that 1 football sized bud?


Yes. You can see one of the other colas behind it. Posted a few other pics on the 600 Thread.

Edit....its a rugby ball btw


----------



## THCBrain (May 4, 2017)

Oh yeah springbocks my bad that was the American


----------



## bazoomer (May 4, 2017)

"My bad" ...so is that


----------



## Mastergrow (May 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> "My bad" ...so is that


A few m8s that are over near you doin a new primark scored a half o of some cheese handy enough baz so ther all good


----------



## Mastergrow (May 4, 2017)

Wheres zeddd been hiding at lately??


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 4, 2017)

Hopefully dead


----------



## bazoomer (May 5, 2017)

Oy Oy , that's a bit Harsh Slipps !. @ MG, good stuff mate, shame it wasn't harvest festival , I would of bunged em some for your self & sorted em out of course


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)

Its partly a quote "zeddds dead baby"


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)

Im harsh but the guys got kids ffs


----------



## Captain Keg (May 5, 2017)

Last I heard of zeddd he was away to some forest with his woman, tripping balls....
That was fucking ages ago though.


----------



## bazoomer (May 5, 2017)

The spirits will look after him !


----------



## scrambo (May 5, 2017)

fucking lively in here nowdays.....

just watching some old film ''a league of there own'' about a women's baseball team in america during the 2nd world war, tom hanks,geena davis, even madonna put in quite the performance lol seen it loads of times but just realised its 25yr old!

Think the 3/4 bottle of vods is helping must say its a bloody good watch is somewhat cheesy but still good especially with copious amounts of alcohol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)

I deserved a treat so 8 pack of cider for me... Gf spwnt 25€ ON HER NAILS FFS, SO I SAID I BETTER GET AN 8 PACK


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)

Watchinf the first of thw gardians of rhe galaxy so when a good rips out im up to date...twmped to watch spawn or the. Matrix... Bwen reading musks shit about a 3d universe n its blew my mind.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> The spirits will look after him !


Yeeeah, the spirit of his hallucination


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 5, 2017)

So iv got a boil thing in the inside of me leg and it's sort of popped and by fuck it's killing got a small sort of hole there and the gf said I need it looking at but I don't like the docs. Gonna have to do something tho can't walk with walking like iv shit me sen. And I no its late but iv just had two baby's was hoping for 3 but sadly the lass was lost


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)

https://www.google.ie/search?client=ms-android-sonymobile&q=tcp+disinfectant&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiojeic6dnTAhWkBcAKHQDjA3EQBQgXKAA&biw=360&bih=512#imgrc=Ca8nUFYQ6jyT0M:
That stuffs helped me in the past may be an inhrowing jaor that caused an infection but u giys got free healthcare so get a fucking,pep smear,preg test and everything its free fuck it mri n low doaes of radiation


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 5, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 5, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> So iv got a boil thing in the inside of me leg and it's sort of popped and by fuck it's killing got a small sort of hole there


how about a hot water compress and see about it draining?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2017)

Or just slice it off..


----------



## irish4:20 (May 6, 2017)

Blow torch that bitch


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Fuck it chop the leg off


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2017)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mastergrow (May 6, 2017)

What's up baz?


----------



## makka (May 6, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's up baz?


He on about that guys boil in he lol 
Like errrrrrrrrrrr nasty twat LMAO


----------



## makka (May 6, 2017)

Or his new pc crashed in middle of an error lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2017)

Lmao Makka's got it MG ! , can't be doing with puss filled boils & such like, I've just chowed down !!!


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

It chrashed? Did u buy it online...is it a pre built rig or what? Ahouldnt of crashed


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Btw dropping ur rig isn't crashing it


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao Makka's got it MG ! , can't be doing with puss filled boils & such like, I've just chowed down !!!


Nah its popped and iv got a hole there now it's sore as fuck walking like a shit me sen pmsl no puss that's all gone just a red sort of hole now u want a pic dude hahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Get tcp dude it sting but best antiseptic I can attest to.also warm salt water


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Adnit it guys we wanna see a pic


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

Hahaha iv got it covered in will get one tho lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2017)

No Slipps , PC tidy, it was the gammy leg !!! Errrrrrrrr


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> No Slipps , PC tidy, it was the gammy leg !!! Errrrrrrrr


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

It's not a big black hole ya no bazoomer


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Aah come on lad show us the monstrosity


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

What is this pooch doing lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

When I take it of its will do


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What is this pooch doing lol


Do u live in a caravan mate ? & please don't show ya gammy gash


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> What is this pooch doing lol


Id kill my fella if he did that he doesnt even sit on furniture hes his memory foam bed next to me downstairs thats his "safe space" great for getting him to atop following u everywhere just say go to bed n hes there


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> When I take it of its will do


Thats all I ask...baz proz has it all over his genitalia lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Do u live in a caravan mate ? & please don't show ya gammy gash


Hahaha na just come at weekends and half terms dude be here for the six week holls as not having a proppa holiday this yr. Normally get a swap to go to different parks but no one stands out this yr well just don't like the ppl who are wanting to swap. And not paying 1500 quid to hire a narrow boat this yr to as last two yrs I paid 700 getting greedy man


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id kill my fella if he did that he doesnt even sit on furniture hes his memory foam bed next to me downstairs thats his "safe space" great for getting him to atop following u everywhere just say go to bed n hes there


He top on a walk they all follow me shit the big lad comes work with me


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

Thing is he thinks he's a chiwawa as iv two of them little shits to ones like my little baby and the other gizmo right nasty little cunt he is and dell he's soft as fuck


----------



## DST (May 6, 2017)

Its like Ic3 all over again. What is it with boils and the UK thread. I use to get terrible boils on my legs as a kid. Fukkin sore stuff.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Ita cuz ur all filth bags lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

I misss ic3 (oddly enough) does anyone know how hes doing?


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2017)

Lmfao D , fuck me there's been some right down & out scabby ba steeds come & gone on here !


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2017)

He's still breathing Slipps, I heard off him few month back, felt sorry for the poor old cunt , I'm a sucker for the underdog , there lays my downfall .


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ita cuz ur all filth bags lol


Can piss of I'm in the shower 2 times a day lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Hose dont count


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

It does mind you gets fucking cold in winter


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

Fucking killing


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Tis mearly a scratch (other monthy python quote)


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Tis mearly a scratch (other monthy python quote)


Ye right it's well sore man think I'm gonna have to get it looked at ya no its not healing


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Tcp boy. Walk it off as they say.not like ur gonna get an infection ao close to the knee lol jk touch wood.youve free health care get over there


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

U got tiny hands btw


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

Close to the balls it is. And you only sayin that cuz your hands are like shovels hahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Well im aoze 12 shoes..ahit would look awkward otherwise lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 6, 2017)

Well donr foogle or youll freak yourself out lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

Hahahaha there's fuck all on this telly ya no


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Well donr foogle or youll freak yourself out lol


Google never comes up with what I put in anyways always comes up with a load of other shit that I ain't asked for get me well pissed of


----------



## DST (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fucking killing


I think you may JUST live. Get to a lawyers though if you dont have a will.


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

My plants have survived bigger wounds than that man up. I didn't hear them complaining about it


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> My plants have survived bigger wounds than that man up. I didn't hear them complaining about it


Well come and kiss it better and I'll shut up. It fucking hurts end of hahaha man down man down


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

Haha just shut up LMAO!! Man down you mean wife down!!


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

I hope u get one on ya bollock see how u walk haha anyways iv got my baby plaster on it now so it's not hurting so ner ner pmsl. How u on this sunny Sunday


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

Sun fucking Sun where? It's all cloud round here. Yeah I'm not bad thanks wish my plants would hurry up so I got something to do. If I got one on my bollucks I wouldn't be sharing it on riu lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Sun fucking Sun where? It's all cloud round here. Yeah I'm not bad thanks wish my plants would hurry up so I got something to do. If I got one on my bollucks I wouldn't be sharing it on riu lol


This sun it's fair warm


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

Mines gonna be a wile to just started agen there about two weeks old


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> This sun it's fair warm


All I see is blue sky and a tiny man cave.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Wait, does that mean you showed your testicle to us? And secondly it appears u shaved em so probs caused by an ingrowing hair


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wait, does that mean you showed your testicle to us? And secondly it appears u shaved em so probs caused by an ingrowing hair


Hehe and he put a plaster on it.


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

No its on my leg but close to the balls


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Man it's shit hot over here thank gawd ive 4 fans lol 16' over canopy rhino intake with a 9' ram fan hooked up inside to the intake duckting slightly suspended and another 9'ram fan hooked to duckting suspended ovwr the cob fans angled at the filter but holes poked on each side the cobx4 n the duckting main port blowing over the 9 n ive my intake n extractor hooked up to sms twin speed controller n temps are grand no heat stress even popped em on pots to get em closer as they were staying nice n tight fucking site loading pics








amd my cobs are hanging from the frame lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> No its on my leg but close to the balls


So u shave ur legs?


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

I'm not a monky ya no lol I'm not not really hairy


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Defo shaved


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

Na there not lol


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Na there not lol


Random leg photo from Google.


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> So u shave ur legs?


He's beginning to sound a lot like a she.


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

Lol if u say so


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Sorry to say mate but if its got balls its not a she..just for future reference or perhapa u been in Thailand lol


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Lol if u say so


You have sausage fingers like bandit are you sure you ain't related?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Hahaha if hes Irish theres a good chance but im down aouth real rural Irish where you wouldnt understand the accent..ill give u an example but ares is qorse n Irish knows 



 listen to how many times he says "like"


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> You have sausage fingers like bandit are you sure you ain't related?


She dunt complain. Lol got the beer flowing now gonna sit in the sun with a spliff


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hahaha if hes Irish theres a good chance but im down aouth real rural Irish where you wouldnt understand the accent..ill give u an example but ares is qorse n Irish knows
> 
> 
> 
> listen to how many times he says "like"


Can't understand ya righting to hahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Now thats a real Irish accent


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Can't understand ya righting to hahaha


Writing * too*


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

My thumbs like a big toe


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

Shhhh that's the dislexic shit kicking in hahaha


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Dyslexia*


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> My thumbs like a big toe


Fucking of that's my thumb pmsl


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

UK threads really declined,looks like itll end with a wimper


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dyslexia*


Right just no need man hahaha


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2017)

gdp


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Ur such a prick tease with all ur beans abe youve got some maaaaaaaad collection


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

Ano they do look nice


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Lol if u say so


Nice kicks


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ano they do look nice


U should see the rest,fuckers like a seed bank with his stash


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Nice kicks


There 2 yr old them I have silly amount of trainers


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Same here all converse only buy atleast 3 pairs a YR not inclidong hf gwtring me kicka for me bday.the Oxford leather ones are sweet bit ive also a pair with fucking blue swade inside


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Same here all converse only buy atleast 3 pairs a YR not inclidong hf gwtring me kicka for me bday.the Oxford leather ones are sweet bit ive also a pair with fucking blue swade inside


Elvis here with the blue swade shoes hahaha


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

Not really my sort of shoe converse. But they do some nice clothing and that


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Im aize 12 so they make me feed look smaller.i use to skate alot n size 12 in skae shes is ridiculous lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 7, 2017)

That fair size that pal. I'm only 9. But they still charge a fucking bomb for nike trainers.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 7, 2017)

Duckibf Ireland goes to ten so I buy online


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2017)

Had a smashing day up the Rez , 4 Bream , 2 muffins & 5 pasties later I'm back .....


----------



## zeddd (May 7, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3935248 View attachment 3935249 Amnesia haze and sour Larry pebbles. How's the ammo going for you @zeddd ?


Yeah it's a good cut but slow, thanks man


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Had a smashing day up the Rez , 4 Bream , 2 muffins & 5 pasties later I'm back .....View attachment 3938130


Nice rods!


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2017)

Beastmasters THC, Evening Z , good to see ya.


----------



## makka (May 8, 2017)

some exo bubble hash drying and the lil blob at the back is a bit of gg4 
 
Not tried the gg4 as hash before


----------



## dura72 (May 8, 2017)

Any cunt still alive fae the old days in here


----------



## THCBrain (May 8, 2017)

dura72 said:


> Any cunt still alive fae the old days in here


Depends how old your talking?


----------



## bazoomer (May 8, 2017)

Fuck me Dura, long time !


----------



## DST (May 8, 2017)

You finished Uni yet Dura?


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 8, 2017)

dura72 said:


> Any cunt still alive fae the old days in here


Alot of the ogs are at 600 club lik don, dst..ice is gone Gary I dunno n bizzle is locked up. Sambo is still about was chatting to him earlier oh and baz is still fucking sheep


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 8, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Depends how old your talking?


Before our time..even mine me thinks,although ive been here since 2013 but changing names to keep my mystic


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2017)

dura72 said:


> Any cunt still alive fae the old days in here


Dafuk are you? Ribenas about


----------



## Mastergrow (May 8, 2017)

I remember dura, such a way with words he has lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 8, 2017)

Oh n master is hydro


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 8, 2017)

He means rimmer


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh n master is hydro


Sure tell everyone ffs......loose lips.....


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2017)

^^^ yeh Slipps , ya tit, I was trying to keep the sheep thing quiet !!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^ yeh Slipps , ya tit, I was trying to keep the sheep thing quiet !!


What sheep things that baz? Lol, nothing like reliving the moment eh


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What sheep things that baz? Lol, nothing like reliving the moment eh


I've no idea what the man is on about MG, I think it's the Welsh connection , now if he had said pony or horse even, I would have known where he's coming from


----------



## scrambo (May 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Before our time..even mine me thinks,although ive been here since 2013 but changing names to keep my mystic


you aint in my gangster league of name changes lol mystic,meltdowns,paranoia fuck ive been threw some name changes, all good fun tho...maybe not lol

@Baz

what games you playing on the new comp then mate?


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2017)

Grand theft pony


----------



## bazoomer (May 10, 2017)

You here all week Z ? Lol . @Scrambone, Ermmmm modern warfare 2 , counter strike, primal & ermmmmn, watchdogs 2 mate


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

Finally smashing the shit out of this glue, day 56 and she s still quaffing 2.5 ec and getting so fat, top the fuk out of it ftw all tops are mini colas covered in wax


----------



## THCBrain (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Finally smashing the shit out of this glue, day 56 and she s still quaffing 2.5 ec and getting so fat, top the fuk out of it ftw all tops are mini colas covered in wax


Pictures or it isn't happening...


----------



## bazoomer (May 10, 2017)

^^^^^^^^ oh it's happening !


----------



## THCBrain (May 10, 2017)

Pictures or it didn't.... everyone else has to...


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 10, 2017)

Shall I insert a pussywhipped meme in here now or AFTER the upcoming "my missus wont let me" excuse? lmao


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

Lol noobs getting brave


----------



## THCBrain (May 10, 2017)

Hardly a noob mr z but if your that good you wouldn't be hiding it away, so I call bullshit.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

Plenty of pics of my grows, you should stop listening to the pill head, lol


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

This lot have flopped over from weight at 8 weeks and they are netted, Caribbean holiday coming up


----------



## THCBrain (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Plenty of pics of my grows, you should stop listening to the pill head, lol


Where?? Show me?


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

well i finally got me shit set up went to plug the lights in and the fucking plugs on the ballasts where foreign!?! was well pissed off, but they sent out new leads and come today just missed em tho so will have to collect in the morning.

plants really need to get under some proper light tho, had em under no real lights at all for a wk, and now they just under a cloning light, need some proper light now.

is 2exo 1 i almost snapped potting up lol 1glue and a lemon skunk, gonna veg em up for a couple of weeks then clone em and start the grow all from clones i think.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> well i finally got me shit set up went to plug the lights in and the fucking plugs on the ballasts where foreign!?! was well pissed off, but they sent out new leads and come today just missed em tho so will have to collect in the morning.
> 
> plants really need to get under some proper light tho, had em under no real lights at all for a wk, and now they just under a cloning light, need some proper light now.
> 
> ...


Izzat makka s lemon skunk, u smoked any?


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Izzat makka s lemon skunk, u smoked any?


yeah Z its makka's cut. its taken from a flowering plant needs a good reveg but the buds on the clone smell really nice n lemony but no mate never smoked it.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

Who cares if you post pics. Hardly a thread for massive amount of pics anyway.
And really. No one has to do anything. Enough fucking rules in the World.

That being said. Heres a pic of a lovely looking Blue Pit. (The bottom plant)


Fukking smashing smoke as well.........shame it threw a few nanners out at the end. This clones already in 12/12. Doing light dep on the greenhouse with it.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

Go to "post your best buds pics" in general mj growing I've bumped the thread, 2 photos of water only perfection, DSTs genetics


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

And btw we all know each other irl, names phone numbers the lot, nothing is too much trouble we look after our own


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

Cheers Z.



scrambo said:


> well i finally got me shit set up went to plug the lights in and the fucking plugs on the ballasts where foreign!?! was well pissed off, but they sent out new leads and come today just missed em tho so will have to collect in the morning.
> 
> plants really need to get under some proper light tho, had em under no real lights at all for a wk, and now they just under a cloning light, need some proper light now.
> 
> ...


Dons just back up and running again lad. Got all his stable back as well so hes a happy lad.


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Cheers Z.
> 
> 
> Dons just back up and running again lad. Got all his stable back as well so hes a happy lad.


yeah i no mate, i stay in contact with don, am waiting for a plemon cut from him really liked that strain.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah i no mate, i stay in contact with don, am waiting for a plemon cut from him really liked that strain.


I would love that cut, pink bud lemon cherry smell strong as, dunno if u need this ammo core cut its frosty but a week behind the glue and no way can you crop this at 8 weeks


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I would love that cut, pink bud lemon cherry smell strong as, dunno if u need this ammo core cut its frosty but a week behind the glue and no way can you crop this at 8 weeks


yeah no probs Z, is a lovely smoke and seems to yield well too.

im ok on the amnesia thanks mate, i been out the game so long will be me pal in london moving it all, so gonna do more glue and the lemon skunk n plemon and of course still some exo lol


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> am waiting for a plemon cut from him really liked that strain.


me too!


----------



## abe supercro (May 10, 2017)

did bboutique end up doing fems of plemon, how'd they turn out if so?


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> did bboutique end up doing fems of plemon, how'd they turn out if so?


Aye. Thats what i am waiting on the cut for...to do more fems.
They turned out just fine. Some carbon copies....some with just hints of colour. All with the lemony niff. Quite a few posted in the BB thread in seedbank reviews.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 10, 2017)

Don gifted me a bit one time I was over, was a bit leafy as he said but there was a couple of lovely looking pink buds in ther too, the that was maybe the plemon, got fucking bag appeal for sure


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

Hi everyone new on here hope all is doing well, midlands area, how's everyone's evening


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

I come with gifts lol


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

Be interested to see how u like the gg4 grow scrsmbo weird shit going on with the leaves in veg but easy burnt ime


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Be interested to see how u like the gg4 grow scrsmbo weird shit going on with the leaves in veg but easy burnt ime


Who got the gg4? Legit cut?? I have platinum gorilla seeds gg4 x platinum kush


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Be interested to see how u like the gg4 grow scrsmbo weird shit going on with the leaves in veg but easy burnt ime


so far so good mate, im giving it the traditional scrambo loving lol left it potted up under a bathroom light for over a wk, been chucking 3-4ml of canna a,b at it even tho just a small clone and its looking alrite, started to stretch a little maybe but has had some abuse these last 2wks.

will be under a 600 from 2mora tho n all go from there.


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Who got the gg4? Legit cut?? I have platinum gorilla seeds gg4 x platinum kush


legit cut sent over from the states, plenty of folk in here got it and had it a while.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> so far so good mate, im giving it the traditional scrambo loving lol left it potted up under a bathroom light for over a wk, been chucking 3-4ml of canna a,b at it even tho just a small clone and its looking alrite, started to stretch a little maybe but has had some abuse these last 2wks.
> 
> will be under a 600 from 2mora tho n all go from there.


That's a lot of love scrambo, I'm on 2 mil/l til mid flower


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> That's a lot of love scrambo, I'm on 2 mil/l til mid flower


no burn mate, il take a pic for ya.

its started to stretch a little tho but like i say was under a bathroom light over a wk lol


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

Was it the real gg4, current running a stardawg, choc mint og and two pheno of strawberry sour Diesel in week7 on day 4 of two week flush on the mint and star! used canna coco a,b with the whole range, added this time to 15l pot mixed 10l of coco 3l of canna terra to the coco and 2l of perlite, hand fed! Stardog looks something really nice the mint is solid as a rock and the strawberrys smell nice but not a keeper by any chance, next run is the platinum gorilla, white widow choc mint and a stardog!


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> no burn mate, il take a pic for ya.
> 
> its started to stretch a little tho but like i say was under a bathroom light over a wk lol


Weird really some grow on low ec some high, all seem to yield well but no one tries to change up or down, I got one of those blu lab truncheons and 5 ml a n b is off its scale at 3.5 ec but you grow Exo fat so who fukin knows, like you I just read the leaves


scrambo said:


> no burn mate, il take a pic for ya.
> 
> its started to stretch a little tho but like i say was under a bathroom light over a wk lol


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

no real light for over a wk, 3-4ml per ltr a n b, seems pretty hardy so far.

am happy to have her finally potted up etc tho, first got sent the glue over a yr ago now lost 1 in the post and that was me resending it special D, and snapped another getting it out the packaging lol

3rd time lucky n all that.....


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

Choc mint og


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Was it the real gg4,!


No it was a fake one


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 3940061
> 
> no real light for over a wk, 3-4ml per ltr a n b, seems pretty hardy so far.
> 
> ...


Looks nice and happy bru.


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 3940061
> 
> no real light for over a wk, 3-4ml per ltr a n b, seems pretty hardy so far.
> 
> ...


Wow I hope she survives, good luck mate, I've lost some killer over the years moving and whatever, just collecting seeds together again, have 6-7 of the DNA limited addition range and some other crazy stuff from inhousegenetics


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

DST said:


> No it was a fake one


Sarcasm not needed mate I'm new on hear and was just asking the question!!! Considering it was a American cut supposedly I thought I'd ask!


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Sarcasm not needed mate I'm new on hear and was just asking the question!!! Considering it was a American cut supposedly I thought I'd ask!


chill mate, its just the way of the thread its a old thread and by this time of night most of us either very stoned or pissed and on the wind up, your get use to it.

yeah was sent over from the states its a proper glue no fake seedness.


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah no probs Z, is a lovely smoke and seems to yield well too.
> 
> im ok on the amnesia thanks mate, i been out the game so long will be me pal in london moving it all, so gonna do more glue and the lemon skunk n plemon and of course still some exo lol


Was that the pal that had the 11 week glue?


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Was that the pal that had the 11 week glue?


it was ya fucker lol now all he wonts is the bloody glue!

im taking mine to 9wk, with me usual ripen had 9wk glue of ghet and was lovely, that 11wk stuff was crazy strong!!!


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 3940061
> 
> no real light for over a wk, 3-4ml per ltr a n b, seems pretty hardy so far.
> 
> ...


Looks bttr than mine at that stage fair play


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks bttr than mine at that stage fair play


treat em mean n all that Z lolol


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> it was ya fucker lol now all he wonts is the bloody glue!
> 
> im taking mine to 9wk, with me usual ripen had 9wk glue of ghet and was lovely, that 11wk stuff was crazy strong!!!


Yeah I had him in mind when I decided to sit on her a bit longer lol


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> was just asking the question!!!


Again.
Rambo replied saying it was the legit cut sent from the states. You then asked again so i considered a sprinkling of sarcasm wouldnt go amis I have seen many gg4s and have had people from the US verify this is the real deal, asides from it coming from an a1 source....or should i say 'sauce' (bit of an American joke for ya there).
Btw. I am the nice guy in the UK thread.


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> chill mate, its just the way of the thread its a old thread and by this time of night most of us either very stoned or pissed and on the wind up, your get use to it.
> 
> yeah was sent over from the states its a proper glue no fake seedness.


Haha yer fair point suppose it waiting for that dam stardog to flush out fingers are getting itchy and ur mentioning the gorilla glue I hope the inhouse platinum gorilla used the real deal, from what I've seen it looks good not big on yield, but sceptical about them but thought why not, got some rollex from devils harvest and some royal gorilla, kalidog, blue mystic and some other bits from royal queen, best go smoke some of that hardly flushed crap my mate has and try and chill lol


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

Heres one of my gg4s. Just gone into 12/12....well i kind off as i do 11 on 13 off on 2 lights staggered. Has never had any effect and saves me 5%.


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Again.
> Rambo replied saying it was the legit cut sent from the states. You then asked again so i considered a sprinkling of sarcasm wouldnt go amis I have seen many gg4s and have had people from the US verify this is the real deal, asides from it coming from an a1 source....or should i say 'sauce' (bit of an American joke for ya there).
> Btw. I am the nice guy in the UK thread.


Yer I didn't see that reply as I was putting up my pic and little quick show and tell of what I was doing, I just thought it was a bit sharp and quick with the sarcasm, my bad just a miss understanding and new to it all, I only asked because in the uk u get every Tom dick and Jane saying stuff, I wasn't questioning he had a fake, as he said it was from the states so who am I to say different, anyway just a cross of wires I think and me not seeing the original reply right away as I did say wow fair play man hope she survives lol, anyway befor I make a twat of myself some more I apologise for my defensive reply


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Heres one of my gg4s. Just gone into 12/12....well i kind off as i do 11 on 13 off on 2 lights staggered. Has never had any effect and saves me 5%.
> View attachment 3940078


Wow looking very nice


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Haha yer fair point suppose it waiting for that dam stardog to flush out fingers are getting itchy and ur mentioning the gorilla glue I hope the inhouse platinum gorilla used the real deal, from what I've seen it looks good not big on yield, but sceptical about them but thought why not, got some rollex from devils harvest and some royal gorilla, kalidog, blue mystic and some other bits from royal queen, best go smoke some of that hardly flushed crap my mate has and try and chill lol


tbh mate im not too up on the latest seeds, although i do wana start growing some seeds again grown just clones for so long now

good cuts they get about tho and if you got the links can get some real nice cuts without all that bother of the seeds and the not really knowing the end product, do love me clones but deffo do want to do some seeds again i want to get some good grapefruit seeds or mango?


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Yer I didn't see that reply as I was putting up my pic and little quick show and tell of what I was doing, I just thought it was a bit sharp and quick with the sarcasm, my bad just a miss understanding and new to it all, I only asked because in the uk u get every Tom dick and Jane saying stuff, I wasn't questioning he had a fake, as he said it was from the states so who am I to say different, anyway just a cross of wires I think and me not seeing the original reply right away as I did say wow fair play man hope she survives lol, anyway befor I make a twat of myself some more I apologise for my defensive reply


Yawn


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> tbh mate im not too up on the latest seeds, although i do wana start growing some seeds again grown just clones for so long now
> 
> good cuts they get about tho and if you got the links can get some real nice cuts without all that bother of the seeds and the not really knowing the end product, do love me clones but deffo do want to do some seeds again i want to get some good grapefruit seeds or mango?


Yer I only went back to seed as was sick of the same old same old, plus just brought a house now so I can pheno hunt and maybe make a few crosses of my own, I'm up for buying good cuts if it's the real one it just annoys me when my mate or his mate says it one thing then 2months later it's something else, so thought I'll do my own hunt as at least I know when I pass one out it's what I say it is, it's the bad eggs I'm trying to avoid lol, and just like a trusted small circle to work with and trust is a massive part too!


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Yer I only went back to seed as was sick of the same old same old, plus just brought a house now so I can pheno hunt and maybe make a few crosses of my own, I'm up for buying good cuts if it's the real one it just annoys me when my mate or his mate says it one thing then 2months later it's something else, so thought I'll do my own hunt as at least I know when I pass one out it's what I say it is, it's the bad eggs I'm trying to avoid lol, and just like a trusted small circle to work with and trust is a massive part too!


well if your up for buying the good clones you found just the man lololol (thats a old thread joke)

learn how to use bitcoins and its game on.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

I thought I'd be a smart cunt and import this wine from SA. Bought a few case of different stuff from the winery invisited down thete. Paid about the same in import tax ffs. Anywy. Was still lekker....despite the cork snapping.


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

DST said:


> I thought I'd be a smart cunt and import this wine from SA. Bought a few case of different stuff from the winery invisited down thete. Paid about the same in import tax ffs. Anywy. Was still lekker....despite the cork snapping.
> View attachment 3940083


lekker lol

fuck i miss that place, yeah it has its problems but such a beautiful country...


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> well if your up for buying the good clones you found just the man lololol (thats a old thread joke)
> 
> learn how to use bitcoins and its game on.


Where in the uk are you, I'd rather pay cash and meet up, once some sort of trust has developed.


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Where in the uk are you, I'd rather pay cash and meet up, once some sort of trust has developed.


south

yr 2017 bubbleM who the fuck meets up with strangers when you got bitcoins n post.....


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> south
> 
> yr 2017 bubbleM who the fuck meets up with strangers when you got bitcoins n post.....


Obviously I didn't mean meet up tomorrow, like that would work, like I said once trust had been earnt, I'd happily send u a clone for nothing if I had something u wanted to show that I was ok, and to be fair what's to stop anyone not posting anything out, meet or no meet you still need trust!


----------



## scrambo (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Obviously I didn't mean meet up tomorrow, like that would work, like I said once trust had been earnt, I'd happily send u a clone for nothing if I had something u wanted to show that I was ok, and to be fair what's to stop anyone not posting anything out, meet or no meet you still need trust!


thats why most of us in here been here many many yrs you dont get sent the good shit without trust your a noob no1 would send you nowt without being donated lol

you wont it quick you wont get it any other way, but stick around mate and 2-3yrs time build that said ''trust'' your get it all for nowt...


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

DST said:


> I thought I'd be a smart cunt and import this wine from SA. Bought a few case of different stuff from the winery invisited down thete. Paid about
> 
> 
> bubblebagmagic said:
> ...


It's like a bloke with an Austin Allegro trying to trade it for a Ferrari with an Italian sports car specialist based on the Italian-ness of the name


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> thats why most of us in here been here many many yrs you dont get sent the good shit without trust your a noob no1 would send you nowt without being donated lol
> 
> you wont it quick you wont get it any other way, but stick around mate and 2-3yrs time build that said ''trust'' your get it all for nowt...


I never asked for anything, he said use bitcoins and ur on! I wouldn't be giving my address out for clones payed through anything, I'd earthed build a report up and then have a meet for the clone wether that be me buying one or selling one, or even giving one away! Saying who meets up is like saying online dating DNT exist, I understand what your saying and maybe after a few runs and pic post of something of mine the something might grab your attention that I have and u want to try, I see his point clearly but bitcoin DNT gaurentee it's gets posted, I'm not an idiot that thinks yer let's meet up at the drop of a hat, like u said stick around, he obviously missed the point


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2017)

The trust is a one way street on this thread, at least 4 years of being fukked about, some don't make it that long, but consider this, why would we give an inexperienced grower our gold? For him to grow it badly and fuk the rep of the strain, thinkcheese


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

scrambo said:


> tbh mate im not too up on the latest seeds, although i do wana start growing some seeds again grown just clones for so long now
> 
> good cuts they get about tho and if you got the links can get some real nice cuts without all that bother of the seeds and the not really knowing the end product, do love me clones but deffo do want to do some seeds again i want to get some good grapefruit seeds or mango?


I actually got a grape la, grapefruit x la confidential from the DNA genetics limited collection range, ther p,c,k purple chem x og kush the krypt 91, kaptn krypt x chemdawg and honey booboo a sour diesel x bubba kush, picking up the purple grape at the end of the month grapefruit x purple chem


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> The trust is a one way street on this thread, at least 4 years of being fukked about, some don't make it that long, but consider this, why would we give an inexperienced grower our gold? For him to grow it badly and fuk the rep of the strain, thinkcheese


exactly I'm not thinking this is some over night thing, I just signed because there many people who like me love this hobby, it's a shame we have to do it underground and it's would be nice to hopefully speak to people who can eaither help me learn more from there experiences or to see if I can help aswell, I'm not hear to fuck anyone over or be fucked over, just happy to see people with the same passion as me. Hopefully people will enjoy my logs!


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> The trust is a one way street on this thread, at least 4 years of being fukked about, some don't make it that long, but consider this, why would we give an inexperienced grower our gold? For him to grow it badly and fuk the rep of the strain, thinkcheese


Stardawg I'm running at week 6 went into flush on Monday start of 7 will be yellow and dropped at 9


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

and ignorance is a bliss


----------



## limonene (May 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I would love that cut, pink bud lemon cherry smell strong as, dunno if u need this ammo core cut its frosty but a week behind the glue and no way can you crop this at 8 weeks


Hell no it's a 10 weeker! 9 weeks if u run 11/13. Same as the glue


----------



## bazoomer (May 11, 2017)

I will meet you bubble , bring some wellies, something to bite on ,oh & best bring some creme , u might get abit sore .


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2017)

don temporarily on hiatus as head grower until confirmation plemon has been sorted.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2017)

DST said:


> I thought I'd be a smart cunt and import this wine from SA. Bought a few case of different stuff from the winery invisited down thete. Paid about the same in import tax ffs. Anywy. Was still lekker....despite the cork snapping.
> View attachment 3940083


You drinking the 2005, nice


----------



## DST (May 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You drinking the 2005, nice


After decanting it was really nice, and absolutely no fuzzyness the following morning. I also have a 2006 Shiraz from the same winery and some Port which is totally amazing when drank with chocolate cake (I am a total chocolate addict). Been drinking beer mainly of late as I was caning too much whisky, but the wine interlude has really got my interests back up (he says sipping on an IPA, lol).


----------



## potroastV2 (May 11, 2017)

limonene said:


> Hell no it's a 10 weeker! 9 weeks if u run 11/13. Same as the glue


Complete bullshit! You actually think that giving fewer hours of light makes the plant ripen sooner?

That's utterly ridiculous. Once you learn how to grow good bud, you may be amazed.


----------



## THCBrain (May 11, 2017)

rollitup said:


> Complete bullshit! You actually think that giving fewer hours of light makes the plant ripen sooner?
> 
> That's utterly ridiculous. Once you learn how to grow good bud, you may be amazed.


----------



## limonene (May 11, 2017)

rollitup said:


> Complete bullshit! You actually think that giving fewer hours of light makes the plant ripen sooner?
> 
> That's utterly ridiculous. Once you learn how to grow good bud, you may be amazed.


Errr yeah it does?


----------



## irish4:20 (May 11, 2017)

Nice setup caught here

Gardaí uncover large cannabis grow house and seize €1.5m-worth of plants http://jrnl.ie/3385256


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Nice setup caught here
> 
> Gardaí uncover large cannabis grow house and seize €1.5m-worth of plants http://jrnl.ie/3385256


Any time I see grows like that I always wonder how long they've been goin for...


----------



## DST (May 11, 2017)

Someones grassed.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 11, 2017)

As fucked up as that is dst that's what it usually is I reckon, some right jealous cunts out ther


----------



## bazoomer (May 11, 2017)

^^^ or a woman scorned !!!! Or a " fucking slag bag whore ,shit eating slave bitch" , they will get ya everytime !


----------



## scrambo (May 11, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> As fucked up as that is dst that's what it usually is I reckon, some right jealous cunts out ther


jealous cunts everywhere mate, haters just hate seeing anyone doing alrite or better than they are.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2017)

Its inevitability some twat who's been caught for something and has decided he'll grass to save his ass. Or a hater like mg said. Its very hard for authorities to get on top of this in my opinion. I am sure they know that they are just scraping away at it. Wasting tax payers money when they should be out catching sick pedos, or farming instead of being 5-0 ffs.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2017)

Plenty of obvious grow houses in the city I'm near, don't reckon the local po wanna waste their resources busting small ops


----------



## potroastV2 (May 11, 2017)

limonene said:


> Errr yeah it does?



No, it does not.

I doubt that you allow your plants to fully ripen. Most growers don't. Time for the resin to ripen is genetic, and cannot be changed by hours of light, environmental stress, snake oil supplements or anything else.

Rob Clarke wrote his book over 30 years ago. 

This is from Marijuana Botany, by Dr. Robert C. Clarke:

*"Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978 ) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod."*

Wow, so giving 10 hours of light results in half as much THC produced!

So for the past 10 years, I've been giving my flowering plants 13 hours of light, and 11 hours of darkness. When growing indoors, I want my plants to have as many hours of light that they can take without reverting.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2017)

rollitup said:


> No, it does not.
> 
> I doubt that you allow your plants to fully ripen. Most growers don't. Time for the resin to ripen is genetic, and cannot be changed by hours of light, environmental stress, snake oil supplements or anything else.
> 
> ...


You seen my lighter rolli, I've lost the fukker


----------



## limonene (May 11, 2017)

rollitup said:


> No, it does not.
> 
> I doubt that you allow your plants to fully ripen. Most growers don't. Time for the resin to ripen is genetic, and cannot be changed by hours of light, environmental stress, snake oil supplements or anything else.
> 
> ...


Is that your wife in your avatar?
Shortening flowering to 11/13 from flip enhances latent phenotype expressions such as colours and aromas and also shortens flowering times, i and many others have witnessed this many times. It's well documented by many of the most respected breeders in the industry. Maybe you need to read a book that is more up to date, and also work on your social skills. And yes I do allow my flowers to ripen. Otherwise what is the point.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 11, 2017)

I gave you a source to back up what I said. Since your idea is "well documented," you should have no trouble proving what you have witnessed many times by providing several sources. Otherwise, it's just bullshit, and that's what I said it is.


----------



## limonene (May 12, 2017)

rollitup said:


> I gave you a source to back up what I said. Since your idea is "well documented," you should have no trouble proving what you have witnessed many times by providing several sources. Otherwise, it's just bullshit, and that's what I said it is.


 From an article by ed rosenthal

Like you say, for the last 10 years you've been growing on 13/11, one rigid unchanged light regime. Good for you. For the last 18 years I've tried every different light cycle I have wanted to experiment with. I've seen the results and I couldn't care less that you call bullshit. I've never even heard of you before today, I asked around and every one told me your just the king of the trolls on this place so you keep running your light cycle, I'll run mine. It's all good.


----------



## limonene (May 12, 2017)

rollitup said:


> I gave you a source to back up what I said. Since your idea is "well documented," you should have no trouble proving what you have witnessed many times by providing several sources. Otherwise, it's just bullshit, and that's what I said it is.


Also the article YOU posted only talks about thc content and doesn't mention anything about reaching maturity faster. It proves nothing in terms of the point you are trying to force upon me as fact.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

rollitup said:


> Complete bullshit! You actually think that giving fewer hours of light makes the plant ripen sooner?
> 
> That's utterly ridiculous. Once you learn how to grow good bud, you may be amazed.





rollitup said:


> No, it does not.
> 
> I doubt that you allow your plants to fully ripen. Most growers don't. Time for the resin to ripen is genetic, and cannot be changed by hours of light, environmental stress, snake oil supplements or anything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

10 week Exodus Cheese under 1800w HPS.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

I've 21 GG#4 clones ready to go in next.


----------



## scrambo (May 12, 2017)

thats a lovely exo grow yman!


----------



## DST (May 12, 2017)

Its so fucking neat. All the colas in straight lines. Super duper work old cheese!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

DST said:


> Its so fucking neat. All the colas in straight lines. Super duper work old cheese!


18 plants in a 2.4m tent so 9 per side, about 1.3sq foot per plant.

They just fit luckily , if I would have vegged the clones for a few days longer it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

scrambo said:


> thats a lovely exo grow yman!


Cheers mate.

It's not spot on, I've had a couple of issues to deal with and I would have liked to finish them off a bit better but all things considered it's good enough.

Should be a pretty tidy yield, looking at between 2.5-3oz per pop I reckon.
I was aiming for a guaranteed 2oz per and 3oz per would have been amazing, I reckon there's over 2 per easy, about 2.5 solid.

We'll see yet when it's done.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 18 plants in a 2.4m tent so 9 per side, about 1.3sq foot per plant.
> 
> They just fit luckily , if I would have vegged the clones for a few days longer it wouldn't have worked.


Looks like you'll get a good yield lad.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2017)

I hope so, I need the money. lol


----------



## scrambo (May 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> It's not spot, I've had a couple of issues to deal with and I would have liked to finish them off a bit better but all things considered it's good enough.
> 
> ...


cracking grow mate, and by the looks of it you easy got your 3oz a plant id be surprised if you didnt get 30+ out of that,


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 10 week Exodus Cheese under 1800w HPS.
> 
> View attachment 3940917
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## coreywebster (May 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 18 plants in a 2.4m tent so 9 per side, about 1.3sq foot per plant.
> 
> They just fit luckily , if I would have vegged the clones for a few days longer it wouldn't have worked.


How long did you veg them The Yorkshire Man?
I would hazard a guess you will easy break 3 per. Mine are 3 per and didn't look that fat, mind you more multi cola plants. Been thinking of cutting out any LSTing and going for something more like they look. What's the phrase when there's one dominant cola?

How do you run your 3x 600s? Cooled or not?

One more thing, I see those canes across the tent walls, is that for tying to if needed or to stop the walls caving in too much? Looks like some little attachments on the tent poles to hold the canes, something bought or something you made?

Nice work anyhow.


----------



## bazoomer (May 12, 2017)

Nice to see you back Yorkster


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2017)

Lovely grow @The Yorkshireman, prob done on an ec of 1.2-1.3?


----------



## scrambo (May 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3940903


i have no clue if 11/13 or whatever works only ever done 12/12 but i am looking forward to the response from trolli lol and then yman going to town lol


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i have no clue if 11/13 or whatever works only ever done 12/12 but i am looking forward to the response from trolli lol and then yman going to town lol


Rolli is always quoting that Arthur c Clark and his Botany bible , hear he was shipped out to Sri Lanka lookin for crystal skulls crop circles and ...


----------



## scrambo (May 12, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Rolli is always quoting that Arthur c Clark and his Botany bible , hear he was shipped out to Sri Lanka lookin for crystal skulls crop circles and ...


fuck nos mate have not a clue who ol arthur c clark is ?

i learnt the basics from a nut job who was certain you couldn't clone fem seeds, thought dutch passion blueberry was the best there was lol and that any gear he grew was better than anyone else's shit or not lol

said person was showing me cctv footage of people walkng past his house who he was convinced where trying to assassinate him a women in particular holding a umbrella (deep winter mind) was concealing a gun in the umbrella! or another time the choppers where following him! until it was pointed out that its actually the north star......

was a long time ago mind lolol


----------



## zeddd (May 12, 2017)

Lmfao, had a point with the North Star tho looks like bacon to me


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

Quiet in here tonight , every one out on the lash ?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Quiet in here tonight , every one out on the lash ?


Been out since this morning baz, on the beer all day


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

I'm sat here licking tadpoles,I'm not as sophisticated as Z .


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

watching youtube vids n half watching the tele aswel multitasking n all that...

most the way threw a bot of vods, as per.


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

I hope your over this way July ,August time MG, if u are (or any time) giz a shout , I got a spare room if you need digs,


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

I'm watching "the void" on kodi on my new firestick Scram. Muffed up as per


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I hope your over this way July ,August time MG, if u are (or any time) giz a shout , I got a spare room if you need digs,


I'm pretty much done with working away baz unless someone's throwing stupid money my way. Thanks for the offer tho


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

I'm sure your desperate to visit Wales MG ! Lol, the offers there anyway & You were good to me .


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

had any gear then mg? being out on the piss all day n that.

fucking el i aint had a sniff for near 6months now......


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Few m8s is home from Wales atm but back over again next week for two weeks, they seem to like it, suppose anywheres good for a change


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

Can any one recommend a vac sealer & bags ? I'm sick of all the jars. Will the vac bags defo keep the stench in ? I've never used em


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> had any gear then mg? being out on the piss all day n that.
> 
> fucking el i aint had a sniff for near 6months now......


No m8, ain't had any in ages. Could get my hands on some dominoes but couldn't be fucked tbh, feel like a lightweight these days lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Can any one recommend a vac sealer & bags ? I'm sick of all the jars. Will the vac bags defo keep the stench in ? I've never used em


Silver mylar bags that ye iron closed, can't beat them. Just cut them any size and iron them shut


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Can any one recommend a vac sealer & bags ? I'm sick of all the jars. Will the vac bags defo keep the stench in ? I've never used em


depends on how much your planning to use it baz? for mild usage any half decent one will do they about 40-50quid on amazon ive had that one https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Vacuum-Sealers/Andrew-James-High-Quality-Vacuum-Food-Sealer/B001HBP7HW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494707067&sr=8-1&keywords=vac+sealer

and it worked well, but i was caning it and burnt it out pretty quick tbh

also them vac sealers will squash the buds, your better doing what MG said


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> No m8, ain't had any in ages. Could get my hands on some dominoes but couldn't be fucked tbh, feel like a lightweight these days lol


yeah the e's i dont think i could do em any more tbh i aint touched em in a very long time prob a few years? but a lil sniff after a belly full of grog now thats tempting lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Always a big downfall when ye get stuff and it's all compressed. Big plus when it's nice sized buds imo


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Always a big downfall when ye get stuff and it's all compressed. Big plus when it's nice sized buds imo


deffo mate dont matter how good the bud is when your few oz is squashed and looking like a Q its a letdown, you can just seal with the machines tho and cut ya dont have to suck the air out. but the mylar bags n a iron best agreed.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

See the 100 quid a gram coke has hit over here lately, problem is it's what yous would pay 60 for ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Some lad done in the north lately with 2.7kg of coke and 1.6 of bulking agent lol. Says it all really


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> See the 100 quid a gram coke has hit over here lately, problem is it's what yous would pay 60 for ffs


cokes proper gone down in price on the darknet mate, must be shitloads about? plenty of good shit even vendors sending it off for lab tests and still 50 a g 175 a 8th


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Yeah last time I was on for a bit of weed I had a look, good money to be made at it but not what I need atm


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

I know a lad had some 40 a G of the darknet and folk wer saying u could get a ton for it


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I know a lad had some 40 a G of the darknet and folk wer saying u could get a ton for it


yeah mate theres shitloads on there at the mo and well cheap, its 40-45 from holland 50s from uk and spose to be real good shit, like i say tho mg i aint touched nowt for 6months nearly so carnt say from experience, the ex is taking the kids on hols with me family in a few months tho for 2wk so am planning a blowout lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

I forgot about those maylar bags , cheers lads. Fleabay ?


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah last time I was on for a bit of weed I had a look, good money to be made at it but not what I need atm


that straightfireuk has some greencrack in at the mo, am tempted to get a 8th next wk never tried that strain n wanted to for a while


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I forgot about those maylar bags , cheers lads. Fleabay ?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Best-Quality-Mylar-Foil-Bags-Aluminium-Sachet-Pouches-Food-grade-BPA-Free-/262253786633?var=&hash=item3d0f8b3609:m:mzNDPUWJTgmeRXvgYBNkjnw


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Something to look forward to then lol


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Something to look forward to then lol


aint till august but im already getting me plans in action lol tbh mate these drug test she makes me do best thing that happend to me for a while means i gotta behave lol but most the hard shit is out ya system 3-4days so a 2wk holiday im safe lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Good m8, still need a blowout once in a while tho, get on it as soon as she leaves and you'll be grand


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> aint till august but im already getting me plans in action lol tbh mate these drug test she makes me do best thing that happend to me for a while means i gotta behave lol but most the hard shit is out ya system 3-4days so a 2wk holiday im safe lol


You doing well scram, good job booze n weed are ok, or do they look for weed?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

I'm away mesel in October, a while away but can't wait


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You doing well scram, good job booze n weed are ok, or do they look for weed?


no mate i told her im still puffing, fair play Z i carnt grumble doing the drugs i was and turning up to visit the kids out me nut was not fucking on! was disgraceful behaviour and fair from proud of it.... but shit happens and i needed some1 to rein me in, aslong as im not testing for the hard shit shes cool


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm away mesel in October, a while away but can't wait


where ya off to mg?


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> no mate i told her im still puffing, fair play Z i carnt grumble doing the drugs i was and turning up to visit the kids out me nut was not fucking on! was disgraceful behaviour and fair from proud of it.... but shit happens and i needed some1 to rein me in, aslong as im not testing for the hard shit shes cool


Sounds reasonable man


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> where ya off to mg?


Portugal m8, goina do like a skydiving course...thot I'd treat mesel


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Portugal m8, goina do like a skydiving course...thot I'd treat mesel


well its been nice knowing ya mate lol 

FUCK that! i hate heights i would shit a brick probably actually shit meself doing something like that lool


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Always wanted to do it m8 and after watching vids of the courses on YouTube thot aye why not. I'll get a video and all so I'll let ye see it lol


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Portugal m8, goina do like a skydiving course...thot I'd treat mesel


You going wing suit flying with yorkie sorta bro love?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Fuck the wjngsuit z, one step at a time. Can't say it don't look good tho


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

You ever done a skydive z? Thought that'd be ur kinda thing, no?


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> You ever done a skydive z? Thought that'd be ur kinda thing, no?


Yes I have done 2


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

anyone remember these crisps from yrs ago?

thought they where gone forever lol

 

next up they will bring back them salted crisps with the lttle sachet of salt in the bag lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yes I have done 2


I'm hoping to come back with a licence and thers a club not far so if I enjoy it Ill hopefully keep it up.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> anyone remember these crisps from yrs ago?
> 
> thought they where gone forever lol
> 
> ...


I mine the ones with the salt in them alright


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

Hardly skydiving, a static line but 4 seconds of free fall, lol, pathetic I know but I could swallow more mushrooms than most and still ride a bike at 150 mph, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Hardly skydiving, a static line but 4 seconds of free fall, lol, pathetic I know but I could swallow more mushrooms than most and still ride a bike at 150 mph, lol


Aye fuck the static line, looked at that but decided to go full whack, full Aff and 10 jumps after

And ye can keep ur mushrooms lol


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

i just dont get the throwing yaself out a fucking plane for fun!?!?

fair enough if your going to war and gotta get troops behind enemy lines etc but for fun! plus im about 5stone over the weight limit for that shit aswel thank fuck lol


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i just dont get the throwing yaself out a fucking plane for fun!?!?
> 
> fair enough if your going to war and gotta get troops behind enemy lines etc but for fun! plus im about 5stone over the weight limit for that shit aswel thank fuck lol


I prefer to be on the ground, getting high is never the problem


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

Was actually up watching some Road racing over here today z, over 200 mph on public roads, fucking mad cunts


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

zeddd said:


> hey mg when you coming for lunch and bike ride?


Ur lunches sound too posh for me m8 lol


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

fucking el your poplar 2night mg, digs,lunch,bike rides 

fair play Z's lunch is second to none but fuck the bike ride lol


----------



## Mastergrow (May 13, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fucking el your poplar 2night mg, digs,lunch,bike rides
> 
> fair play Z's lunch is second to none but fuck the bike ride lol


Well saying ur not offering fuck all ain't it lmao


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Well saying ur not offering fuck all ain't it lmao


needed a edit lol

im jewish what can i say....lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 13, 2017)

Them fish & chips been back around for years Scram, they do em in curry, brown sauce,& a few other flavs now too mmmmmmm


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Them fish & chips been back around for years Scram, they do em in curry, brown sauce,& a few other flavs now too mmmmmmm


i only just recently seen em mate, remember em as a kid and thinking the fish shapes tasted different than the chips lol like proper fish n chips lol


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Was actually up watching some Road racing over here today z, over 200 mph on public roads, fucking mad cunts


That's seriously too fast for me 170
Is hyperspace on a public road.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2017)

scrambo said:


> anyone remember these crisps from yrs ago?
> 
> thought they where gone forever lol
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2017)

Ok, which one of you are demanding these bitcoins off the NHS ? My £'s on Scrambo ,or Z,closely followed by Yorkshire. Then again,it could be all of em in a ring , didn't invite me in ! Cheers lads.


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2017)

I'm not v tech savvy,but i can sweep up & make T


----------



## DST (May 14, 2017)

If you can say 'reboot' you'll get a job in most tech support centres. But then you'd probably have to move to India.


----------



## bazoomer (May 14, 2017)

I couldn't do the heat D, & i haven't had a hard poo in 20 years,it wouldn't help moving out there lol


----------



## scrambo (May 15, 2017)

fucking lively in here lolol


----------



## zeddd (May 15, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fucking lively in here lolol


Threads died down for a bit, revegging, ide rather nothing than endless shite


----------



## Roobarb (May 16, 2017)

Just back from 2 weeks in Portugal.
Bought some really nice hash a few times. Was €20 a Henry for some nice pollen I think and 30 for some lovely hazey weed. Didn't even need to go to a canna club. Was approached every day just walking along the beach.


----------



## Roobarb (May 16, 2017)

I was drinking some Jap whisky over there as well. Didn't think I'd like it but it was really nice.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 16, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> I was drinking some Jap whisky over there as well. Didn't think I'd like it but it was really nice.


Where bouts in Portugal where you m8? I'll be needing to score when I'm out there but heard it's easy enough


----------



## scrambo (May 16, 2017)

Portugal decriminalised all small time drug use yrs ago for natives dunno if same apply's for foreigners tho, can imagine its open season over there in tourist parts?



zeddd said:


> Threads died down for a bit, revegging, ide rather nothing than endless shite


your right mate, threads been threw some mad shit over the years, just seems extra dead at the mo, is a slow reveg lol like this fucking lemon skunk @makka fuck its slow on the reveg mate, probably be ready to flower once all the clones ready n vegged n ill have to clone of a flowering plant again lol


----------



## makka (May 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Portugal decriminalised all small time drug use yrs ago for natives dunno if same apply's for foreigners tho, can imagine its open season over there in tourist parts?
> 
> 
> 
> your right mate, threads been threw some mad shit over the years, just seems extra dead at the mo, is a slow reveg lol like this fucking lemon skunk @makka fuck its slow on the reveg mate, probably be ready to flower once all the clones ready n vegged n ill have to clone of a flowering plant again lol


Lol aye mine is same man being slow af it's first time I've ever revegged it 
I took a exo flowering cut at same time and that's at same point as the LS just stretchier so I'm not sure if it's slow or staying compact
LS is very tight nodes any way even with lst she puts out colas but stays compact I put a pic up of one I think a bit back 
I hate revegging but it saved the strain in dire times lol


----------



## ovo (May 17, 2017)

Space permitting, if you can reveg and flower a big root system a second time, now that's fun.


----------



## bazoomer (May 17, 2017)




----------



## THCBrain (May 17, 2017)

There's a chopper copper above my house!


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3944286


----------



## Roobarb (May 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Where bouts in Portugal where you m8? I'll be needing to score when I'm out there but heard it's easy enough


We were in Albufeira. Where are you going?


----------



## zeddd (May 18, 2017)

I always take mine with me, can't be withdrawing in some god forsaken shithole where I only know the words whisky n ganga, bob Marley if in asia. Popped a seal on the plane once had to go to the bogs and pack it, fkin palaver this game sometimes, was Exo too, all the stag party lads were nudging each other and laughing assuming it was one of them, no one ever suspects me thank god


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> We were in Albufeira. Where are you going?


Yeah not far from there m8, alvor. Should be handy enough


----------



## Mastergrow (May 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I always take mine with me, can't be withdrawing in some god forsaken shithole where I only know the words whisky n ganga, bob Marley if in asia. Popped a seal on the plane once had to go to the bogs and pack it, fkin palaver this game sometimes, was Exo too, all the stag party lads were nudging each other and laughing assuming it was one of them, no one ever suspects me thank god


Fuck that zeddd, that's all I need ffs lol. Got back from a stag in Newcastle and the day before we left I thot I only had a small bit of weed left, thought we blasted the rest, until I got home and emptied out me washing amd smelt weed, still had a bag rolled up in a sock ffs lol. Through the airports and all and never even knew I had it, was fucking raging at mesel. Was a bit gifted from don.
Speaking off don, hope he's doin alright


----------



## scrambo (May 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck that zeddd, that's all I need ffs lol. Got back from a stag in Newcastle and the day before we left I thot I only had a small bit of weed left, thought we blasted the rest, until I got home and emptied out me washing amd smelt weed, still had a bag rolled up in a sock ffs lol. Through the airports and all and never even knew I had it, was fucking raging at mesel. Was a bit gifted from don.
> Speaking off don, hope he's doin alright


done similar meself yrs n yrs ago going to some random small town in france, had a joint before i left n must have thrown the bag of weed ontop the open suitcase cause when i got there opened it up and was a fucking bag of weed in the case lol never had a clue.

was chatting with don last night, hes doing good mate just had enough of riu.


----------



## scrambo (May 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I always take mine with me, can't be withdrawing in some god forsaken shithole where I only know the words whisky n ganga, bob Marley if in asia. Popped a seal on the plane once had to go to the bogs and pack it, fkin palaver this game sometimes, was Exo too, all the stag party lads were nudging each other and laughing assuming it was one of them, no one ever suspects me thank god


fuck that lol id be too paranoid to take me own.

aint hard to score anywhere in the world tho mate as you no, out of the touristy spots only place ive struggled was turkey but got weed in the end there was pretty shit tho n expensive.


----------



## Roobarb (May 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fuck that lol id be too paranoid to take me own.
> 
> aint hard to score anywhere in the world tho mate as you no, out of the touristy spots only place ive struggled was turkey but got weed in the end there was pretty shit tho n expensive.



Turkey...... fuck that. Have you seen Midnight Express?


----------



## scrambo (May 18, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Turkey...... fuck that. Have you seen Midnight Express?


lol i was alot younger roo, and yeah seen the film mate.

is a nice hols is turkey some good quality cheapish hotels over there, been a few times n scored everytime, like i say tho was expensive and not all that great quality use to have a mate who would take it with him ( not on my hols) but yeah we was young n stupid

only place abroad i haven't scored is thailand, wasnt in the backpackers areas and must admit was abit scared to tbh lol was offered plenty of shit tho.


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 19, 2017)

Well been given some adhd Meds tonight what the fuck are these about how can they give them kids man ffs I'm of my fucking box


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2017)

Only place I haven't taken weed with me was Amsterdam, only normal place I won't go is dubai, apart from that I'm always packed for my holidays


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fuck that lol id be too paranoid to take me own.
> 
> aint hard to score anywhere in the world tho mate as you no, out of the touristy spots only place ive struggled was turkey but got weed in the end there was pretty shit tho n expensive.


Yeah but score shit and argue with the cunts has been my problem


----------



## Mastergrow (May 21, 2017)

What's everyone at this glorious Sunday or has everyone died?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2017)

Playing video games while the Mrs is out with her mate.

Bought myself a new graphics card for the PC about a month or so ago, MSI Armor GTX 1070....... £325.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2017)

I got 35oz off the 16 Exo if anybody's wondering.


----------



## scrambo (May 21, 2017)

fuck all mg, bored....

just watched spurs smash hull 7-1, coming 2nd is abit shit but above arsenal and them not getting champ league carnt grumble.

@yman i did say 30+ do i win anything? lol nice on the graphics card aswel, why didnt ya go all in for the 1080 tho?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> why didnt ya go all in for the 1080 tho?


1080 is £100+ more than a 1070 for only a 10-20fps max performance gain.

1070 is the best 'bang for buck' card to go for right now.

I've overclocked it to 2.2ghz boost, it plays GTA V in 4k at 60fps on high settings with 2 x AA.

Beast card, just my CPU bottlenecks it now so I need to change that soon.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fuck all mg, bored....
> 
> just watched spurs smash hull 7-1, coming 2nd is abit shit but above arsenal and them not getting champ league carnt grumble.
> 
> @yman i did say 30+ do i win anything? lol nice on the graphics card aswel, why didnt ya go all in for the 1080 tho?


Spurs are a good side atm m8, plenty of goals all over today.


----------



## scrambo (May 21, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Spurs are a good side atm m8, plenty of goals all over today.


am hoping we keep it up next year what with playing all the bloody home games at wembley next year, spurs deffo looking good at the minute tho, 13goals in 2games kane with 7 in the 2 not a bad finish to the season must admit.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 21, 2017)

Afternoon all, it's been a while. How's it all growing ?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 21, 2017)

Where u been at? How's things


----------



## DST (May 21, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon all, it's been a while. How's it all growing ?


Slainte lad.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 21, 2017)

Squeezed a wee plant in the background d lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 21, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon all, it's been a while. How's it all growing ?


Same as always....constant shutdowns for inspections/works.......cant wait to get out of this fucking place its been nothing but hassle, been here 4 years now n managed 11 months growing in that time

You ok?


----------



## scrambo (May 21, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> Afternoon all, it's been a while. How's it all growing ?


howdy mate hope your doing well? 

celtic unbeaten all season not bad hay.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 21, 2017)

I'm all good cheers. Not been growing anything for a good bit as I've not long moved house after the wife and I split end of last year. 
Getting setup again in the next cpl weeks in a mates house a splitting it with him. 

Yeah mate was an excellent season for us, unbeaten domestically and if things go well next Saturday in the cup final then we will have the treble also.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 21, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm all good cheers. Not been growing anything for a good bit as I've not long moved house after the wife and I split end of last year.
> Getting setup again in the next cpl weeks in a mates house a splitting it with him.
> 
> Yeah mate was an excellent season for us, unbeaten domestically and if things go well next Saturday in the cup final then we will have the treble also.


That's what a good northern Irish man does for ye m8 lol. Celtics way ahead of anyone else and thats the way it's goina stay for a while


----------



## scrambo (May 21, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> I'm all good cheers. Not been growing anything for a good bit as I've not long moved house after the wife and I split end of last year.
> Getting setup again in the next cpl weeks in a mates house a splitting it with him.
> 
> Yeah mate was an excellent season for us, unbeaten domestically and if things go well next Saturday in the cup final then we will have the treble also.


fucking el mate sorry to hear that about the split with the wife, you still seeing the kids?

bloody treble carnt grumble there, spurs have won fuck all and its still been our best season for yrs n yrs lol


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fucking el mate sorry to hear that about the split with the wife, you still seeing the kids?
> 
> bloody treble carnt grumble there, spurs have won fuck all and its still been our best season for yrs n yrs lol


Yeah still see the kids half of the week mate. 

Spurs been doing well. Kane has been on fire recently.


----------



## ovo (May 22, 2017)

Victoria station al trains cancelled. grande concert incident at arena


----------



## irish4:20 (May 22, 2017)

Looks like it was a terrorist attack in manchester...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

Good Morning Britain: We've got Susanna Reid trying so hard to squeeze out fake tears for effect after telephone interviewing a fake mother of a fake missing girl (who is no fucking way 15 years old in that photo) also with totally unconvincing crocodile tears, Piers Morgan ranting away and blaming Muslims, interviews with totally irrelevant people (Ian Duncan Smith and soap opera stars ffs), an underlying motive of curbing peoples right to free speech.........and all played to emotion without a stitch of objectiveness anywhere.

Coincidentally after Theresa May and the Tories have introduced new 'anti extremism' laws (Extremist Disruption Orders for example, that essentially make free speech illegal on social media) and right before a general election.

All photos of the scene with supposedly injured people on the floor have no children in them at all, all the injured people lying on the floor are adult men.
All photos that I've seen so far with so called injured people in them (visible injuries with blood, not just fake bandages on plain legs) have had adult men as the injured people, no kids.
And there are actually very few photos of supposedly injured people, I've found a handful only, about 5.

And I find it no coincidence that the one kid they are confirming dead.......18 year old Georgina Callander.......



........Just happened to have actually met Ariana Grande back in 2015.......



The crisis actor for this event is right there.
This 16-18 year old girl doesn't exist on the internet, she has no Facebook page and no Twitter account.
The Tweet that the newspapers are saying she posted a couple of days ago was not posted by her, it was supposedly posted by Emile de Ravin (who is a little known Australian actress) on the @emiliesatwell account and she is in the avatar picture with Georgina.

In nearly every picture of this Georgina girl I can find (only exist from news sites and the Twitter page that is not hers) she has a sort of press pass round her neck, has met various stars/actors and yet she is no where to be found on the internet.

She's a straight plant and I'll bet her name isn't even Georgina Callander in real life.
Or if she's an English citizen, she could even be a completely fictitious person who doesn't exist at all except in the digital world, a completely made up and photoshopped person. 




Alarm bells are ringing people.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2017)

Have you seen the "supposed" video of the bloke claiming credit? Looks like a inbred goat fucking version of hide n seek ffs


----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

Tin foil hat time lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

DST said:


> Tin foil hat time lol.


Facts, logic and reasoning time.


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

I blame the orb


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

A man called Andy "was blown 30 foot" mmm


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

penguin and the joker, both claiming responsibility


----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

Agreed. Media coverage of events is lame. Its hilarious when the media interview some joker who was hanging around the scene or whatever. Or when neighbours commented on how nice the lad was lol. The bbc have about 5 links on their page to the same information. None of which i really bothered to read. Its just how media feel they meed to cover stories.


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

The Tin foil hat meme is catch all to describe anything that doesn't fit with the official narrative, scurrilous, to shut down debate imo.
Clearly Yman has a point, where is the iPhone footage, should be shitloads with all those teens there


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

What surprises me is that when the Paris incident occured, near every person on my facebook did the whole tri-color profile pic, messages of standing shoulder to shoulder etc. Just had a look through every one of those friends pages, not a single mention.

I see the beeb are running amock with the idea of some super secret UK bomb making cell redicalizing and arming people with bombs. As if a bomb attack doesn't make for sensationalist enough news as it is. 15 "different" articles on the first section of the home page alone. It's a bit pathetic, to try and capitalize on an incident like this in the way they do. As DST said, they#re almost all the same thing.


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

red flags at the ready....

i dunno, certainly would never put it past the powers that be, but wouldn't it be easier to just give some nutter a free pass or whatever but to actually commit the act, shorely thats easier than making the whole thing up, with actors n whatnot?


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> red flags at the ready....
> 
> i dunno, certainly would never put it past the powers that be, but wouldn't it be easier to just give some nutter a free pass or whatever but to actually commit the act, shorely thats easier than making the whole thing up, with actors n whatnot?


Speaking purely hypothetically, but they could use the actors not to fabricate an event, but to emphasize certain points, pull on specific heart strongs (like how the only named victims I've seen so far happen to be young girls), exagerate the incident etc. Seems rather impressive to be able to identify the suspect so rapidly though, the UK must have finally upgraded beyond potato CCTV. Almost as good as finding that hijackers passports.


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

yeah i can see that happening that said event took place but is then manipulated by the government,media etc for whatever means.

i just dont always buy the it didnt happen at all and was purely a red flag event totally fabricated, just imo anyway.


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

Photos or it didn't happen as reported


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Photos or it didn't happen as reported


I am by no means an ordinance expert, but does seem rather odd that that man can have been close enough to a shrapnel bomb to be hurled 30 feet, yet was seemingly unhurt. Even without the shrapnel, you'd have thought that being hit with an almost instantaneous force of such a magnitude would cause serious internal injury.


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> I am by no means an ordinance expert, but does seem rather odd that that man can have been close enough to a shrapnel bomb to be hurled 30 feet, yet was seemingly unhurt. Even without the shrapnel, you'd have thought that being hit with an almost instantaneous force of such a magnitude would cause serious internal injury.


Yes bits would fly off, we are obviously in cartoon territory, do you remember the aeroplane shaped hole in the wtc lol 1.2 mm of aluminium making holes in 14 inch construction steel?
Andrew the flying liar said he was only 3 metres from the bomb, lol


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

last i remember most in here grew weed where not explosive experts....lol

there must lots of variables as to weather you would be hurt when a bomb or suicide bomber go off, seen plenty of vids from iraq/syria etc of huge explosions and people seemingly not very hurt


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> now last i remember most in here grew weed where not explosive experts....
> 
> shorely theres a fucking lot of variables as to weather you would be hurt when a bomb or suicide bomber go off, seen plenty of vids from iraq/syria etc of huge explosions and people seemingly not very hurt


We know a bit about them here lol. If it managed to kill 20 odd folk and he was only 3m away and hurled 30 feet without injuries I say zeddds right, hes a lying cunt. You ever seen the damage a nail bomb does with ur own eyes, fucking messy I tell ye


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

Yeah I'll second that.

I can make nitroglycerin and have blown enough shit up.

A blast strong enough to throw a man 30 feet from 3 feet away with no injuries I'd say is impossible.


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> We know a bit about them here lol. If it managed to kill 20 odd folk and he was only 3m away and hurled 30 feet without injuries I say zeddds right, hes a lying cunt. You ever seen the damage a nail bomb does with ur own eyes, fucking messy I tell ye


well ive seen more than me share of liveleak vids lolol

not saying the media dont distort and make of it what they will for there own ends, but what i am saying is i think people too quick to jump on the red flag and that i beleive it happend however it or whoever but it happend imo


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> last i remember most in here grew weed where not explosive experts....lol
> 
> there must lots of variables as to weather you would be hurt when a bomb or suicide bomber go off, seen plenty of vids from iraq/syria etc of huge explosions and people seemingly not very hurt


Never heard of big bud? Explosive bud growth! 

And I know that not all bombs are made equal, different speeds of detonation etc etc, but as mastergrow states, it seems a little extreme. The number of people injured/killed would suggest that if he was 3m away, then people would be behind him and also got hurt, i.e he somehow didn't get hurt shielding people who did get hurt. Without facts to go by, who knows, but I fin it very hard to believe.


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

dodgy andrew and hes 30m bomb diving skills is not my point, as ive said yeah i believe the media distorts and makes of it what they like for there own ends.

i just believe alot more of the things actually did happen, yes pure dodgyness and for certain powerful peoples/goverments own ends but i dont believe that every time a bomb goes off or some nutter shoots up a school that theirs a line of actors paid for by the dodgys lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

Some tramp apparently helped a little girl with no legs, no allusion as to whether she lost them in the blast or if she is normally in a wheel chair ffs.

And this young girls (with no legs) mother was apparently in her 60's and died in the tramps arms.

What a load of bullshit!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

How many women pushing 60 or even 50 are capable of having kids ffs.

They'll make anything up so that it pushes that narrative.


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

but why tho yman, why not just let a bomb off yourself or have a free pass to some loon to do it for you, its gotta be harder to control all these ''paid actors'' than it is too keep quiet a dead bomber?


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

I favour the Manchurian Candidate idea like Rambo says, brainwash some div and as ttt says decorate it with some crisis actors and 2005 phone pics, go grainy ftw


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2017)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/eurostar-to-run-direct-trains-from-london-to-amsterdam-by-end-of-the-year-a3546141.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> but why tho yman, why not just let a bomb off yourself or have a free pass to some loon to do it for you, its gotta be harder to control all these ''paid actors'' than it is too keep quiet a dead bomber?



Gagging orders mate.

Speak up and you go to prison or worse........disappear.

The cops are told they're having a "drill" or "exercise" and they are in the gang so cops will never speak up if they know it to be bent.

Gagging orders for the few people who actually know the truth (very few) and the rest are randomers that just follow the official narrative with emotion and not logic.


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

What's the best they find the guy has a phone at home with WhatsApp installed and there will be a renewed push for the removal, or ability to circumvent encryption.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

We live in the most CCTV covered country in the world.

Yet there is not one single CCTV video shot of an explosion in the foyer/front door of a major arena in the center of Manchester, an arena in the center of Manchester that is built on to the side of a major fucking railway station that is also CCTV'd upto the eyeballs!


Just some food for thought there people.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> What's the best they find the guy has a phone at home with WhatsApp installed and there will be a renewed push for the removal, or ability to circumvent encryption.


There already is.

They've been pushing to ban encription in the UK since the London riots a few years ago when they all used BBM to communicate.


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> There already is.
> 
> They've been pushing to ban encription in the UK since the London riots a few years ago when they all used BBM to communicate.


Indeed, but it's never gotten anywhere. Straw that broke the camels back and that lot. 

The CCTV is probably all under lock and key for security and Investigatory reasons, never to be seen again. Just like the pentagon...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

So my mates bird has just found this...........




Apparently somebody screen shot it, can't suss out if it's legit yet as we have no source.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

So yeah it's legit, Michael Minay writes for LadBible.

I think this is the same post.......

http://www.ladbible.com/news/news-suspected-bomb-scare-at-manchester-arena-during-ariana-grande-concert-20170522


Which was posted 19 hours ago, could well have been before the fact.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> The Tin foil hat meme is catch all to describe anything that doesn't fit with the official narrative, scurrilous, to shut down debate imo.
> Clearly Yman has a point, where is the iPhone footage, should be shitloads with all those teens there


imo I think its a tad quick to say it was a red/false flag or whatever without having actually been to the event, or having been to the aftermath to check what is actually happening. What if it is totally real and youngsters have died (you are a parent, you'd be fucked off if it was one of your kids and some conspiracy theorist said it was a hoax). And if it was a hoax, there are enough folk in the world and on social media to pipe the fuck up and say, "Wow, wait a minute, I was there and fuck all happened". I just don't buy the UK govt or whoever going to such extremes, for what, so they can add a bit of more security to the world/country. They already have that mandate. Whatever the Americans say is going to happen with security, the rest of the world fall in line with. Govt's don't need to create false flag terrorist events. But hey, that's just my opinion. As I said, media will try to glamourise and upsell their stories as that is their bread and butter. Horrible cunts on the whole, but what can you do about it!?


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2017)

^^^^^^Fuck me. There's a bit of sense


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

DST said:


> imo I think its a tad quick to say it was a red/false flag or whatever without having actually been to the event, or having been to the aftermath to check what is actually happening. What if it is totally real and youngsters have died (you are a parent, you'd be fucked off if it was one of your kids and some conspiracy theorist said it was a hoax). And if it was a hoax, there are enough folk in the world and on social media to pipe the fuck up and say, "Wow, wait a minute, I was there and fuck all happened". I just don't buy the UK govt or whoever going to such extremes, for what, so they can add a bit of more security to the world/country. They already have that mandate. Whatever the Americans say is going to happen with security, the rest of the world fall in line with. Govt's don't need to create false flag terrorist events. But hey, that's just my opinion. As I said, media will try to glamourise and upsell their stories as that is their bread and butter. Horrible cunts on the whole, but what can you do about it!?


Come now DST, that's a rather boring attitude  I have no infirmation to take any stance, but always interesting to discuss the possibilities because why not  I don't subscribe to the vast majority of conspiracy theories, and those which situations I think iffy, I've my own thoughts, not just buy into the typical "illuminati" style asnwers, but I think it better to be of a mindset where you're willing to question than just accept something as fact. Too many past examples to have complete trust in the government.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2017)

I'm on the same boat as rambo, I believe it happened and that some spineless terrorist cunt done it but wer probly being told some lies along the way......like Andy being thrown 30ft lol. As dst says if one of the kids was ur relation u wouldn't be to happy with the whole conspiracy stories goin about. Sad to say too but it's goina keep happening, not much u can do about some nut job lone bomber deciding to blow people up, how u suppose to stop it?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 23, 2017)

Alreeeeeeeet arse bandits? Got out today only took 3 pints to muller me


----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Come now DST, that's a rather boring attitude  I have no infirmation to take any stance, but always interesting to discuss the possibilities because why not  I don't subscribe to the vast majority of conspiracy theories, and those which situations I think iffy, I've my own thoughts, not just buy into the typical "illuminati" style asnwers, but I think it better to be of a mindset where you're willing to question than just accept something as fact. Too many past examples to have complete trust in the government.


1st year psychology and some 2nd year sociology. Stuff i learned over 26 years ago. 
1/ 1st yr psychology. Witnesses are unreliable regardless of who they are (education level, social standing etc). 3 guys with masks on come into a lecture theatre during a class. With weapons and intent. They carry out a mock hold up and then leave. Everyone is told its a set up and then ask to write down whay they saw. The range of what people recall, or think they recall is massive. And in a lot of cases wrong.
2/ Media scares have been used for decades to influence and "sell papers". It will continue.
So yeh TTT. It gets a bit boring after a few years. I question in my mind everything that i see and how it is reported. Doesn't mean i dont believe in the basic events that get reported on. And also the fact i tend not to spend too much energy on things i have no influence on.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreeeeeeeet arse bandits? Got out today only took 3 pints to muller me


Happy days lad. Enjoy.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> not much u can do about some nut job lone bomber deciding to blow people up, how u suppose to stop it?


Attack the muslims which is what they want and Piers Morgan would love that.

At the very least they go after what they perceive to be 'extreme' views or opinions on social media.
They essentially get to curb free speech and punish you for having an opinion.
Theresa May and the Tories have already started to do this by passing anti extremism laws, like the Extremist Disruption Orders that essentially make free speech on social media illegal.

What constitutes an 'extremist opinion' is entirely decided by the powers that be, but you can bet your bollocks that eventually it'll have fuck all to do with religious views.

Has everybody seen the movie Demolition Man?
That's the kind of society that we're heading towards and fast.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 23, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Attack the muslims which is what they want and Piers Morgan would love that.
> 
> At the very least they go after what they perceive to be 'extreme' views or opinions on social media.
> They essentially get to curb free speech and punish you for having an opinion.
> ...


I don't do social media so means fuck all to me. I'd attack a few Muslims if that would help or have u ever seen the movie "the purge", we could do that once in a while and see what happens. Either way it's all gone Pete tong lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2017)

DST said:


> 1st year psychology and some 2nd year sociology. Stuff i learned over 26 years ago.
> 1/ 1st yr psychology. Witnesses are unreliable regardless of who they are (education level, social standing etc). 3 guys with masks on come into a lecture theatre during a class. With weapons and intent. They carry out a mock hold up and then leave. Everyone is told its a set up and then ask to write down whay they saw. The range of what people recall, or think they recall is massive. And in a lot of cases wrong.
> 2/ Media scares have been used for decades to influence and "sell papers". It will continue.
> So yeh TTT. It gets a bit boring after a few years. I question in my mind everything that i see and how it is reported. Doesn't mean i dont believe in the basic events that get reported on. And also the fact i tend not to spend too much energy on things i have no influence on.


Ha, well it sounds like your education was better than mine! I've just finished my business and psych degree and feel I've learned diddly squat. I've learnt more about business through growing and investing in watches than 3 years of learning, and psych, well I've learnt that you must be critical about everything, but only if your critique is someone elses criticism and has the appropriate Harvard reference to support it


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreeeeeeeet arse bandits? Got out today only took 3 pints to muller me


i see they shut your dirty cheating thread down, too many yanks lol

good to have you back tho ghet, had some random number txt me the other night didnt have a clue who it was n replied ''is this ghet i hope so'' followed by no its marcus lolol felt abit bad ive known the bloke yrs but do go threw the odd sim or 3......


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

DST said:


> imo I think its a tad quick to say it was a red/false flag or whatever without having actually been to the event, or having been to the aftermath to check what is actually happening. What if it is totally real and youngsters have died (you are a parent, you'd be fucked off if it was one of your kids and some conspiracy theorist said it was a hoax). And if it was a hoax, there are enough folk in the world and on social media to pipe the fuck up and say, "Wow, wait a minute, I was there and fuck all happened". I just don't buy the UK govt or whoever going to such extremes, for what, so they can add a bit of more security to the world/country. They already have that mandate. Whatever the Americans say is going to happen with security, the rest of the world fall in line with. Govt's don't need to create false flag terrorist events. But hey, that's just my opinion. As I said, media will try to glamourise and upsell their stories as that is their bread and butter. Horrible cunts on the whole, but what can you do about it!?


Well that got emotional very quickly, I am appalled that this incident happened and children were killed however I don't buy the official narrative Atm cos there is no hard evidence.
This is exactly what I mean by divide and rule, the British invented it and conquered 2/3 of the world. Kill children then get people arguing as to who killed them, sick world but don't believe the hype


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreeeeeeeet arse bandits? Got out today only took 3 pints to muller me


Used to take you 2


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreeeeeeeet arse bandits? Got out today only took 3 pints to muller me


welcome back man


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

well ive been drinking to the Manchester event since 4pm seemed like a good enough excuse......

it happend imo, not that it means much after this much vodka, but do feel its bad to say it didnt and still dont make much sense for it to not have happend


overcooked the steak but was still a nice munch


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2017)

Is it me or does it look like some blokes cooked cock in the middle of the steak ? Or a finger lol ,


----------



## bazoomer (May 23, 2017)




----------



## DST (May 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Well that got emotional very quickly,


Nah, man, just Logic and Reasoning (missing out the fact since who knows what that is anymore).

Now here's some Fact that won't be reported in the news (probably because no ones interested lol). Nephew of 16 yrs old (just turned 16) and 8 others just got expelled from a very expensive private school for smoking cannabis, lmfao. Actually, their parents where asked to withdraw them from the school for, eh hem, the sake of the schools face of course


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2017)

More like lack of logic and reason with a heavy reliance on guilt trippin


----------



## scrambo (May 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Is it me or does it look like some blokes cooked cock in the middle of the steak ? Or a finger lol ,


thanks mate that was me best fucking pic!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 23, 2017)

DST said:


> imo I think its a tad quick to say it was a red/false flag or whatever without having actually been to the event, or having been to the aftermath to check what is actually happening. What if it is totally real and youngsters have died (you are a parent, you'd be fucked off if it was one of your kids and some conspiracy theorist said it was a hoax). And if it was a hoax, there are enough folk in the world and on social media to pipe the fuck up and say, "Wow, wait a minute, I was there and fuck all happened". I just don't buy the UK govt or whoever going to such extremes, for what, so they can add a bit of more security to the world/country. They already have that mandate. Whatever the Americans say is going to happen with security, the rest of the world fall in line with. Govt's don't need to create false flag terrorist events. But hey, that's just my opinion. As I said, media will try to glamourise and upsell their stories as that is their bread and butter. Horrible cunts on the whole, but what can you do about it!?




My best mate has a pal who was there and he calls bullshit, my best mate got off the phone to him about half an hour after I made my first post this morning.
Joe the lad who was there said that he heard a bang that sounded just like a speaker had blown or the feedback pop when they kill the amps at the end of the gig, he said when he left he didn't see any bodys or any blood.
Still hear-say but yeah, it's there.
Investigate the official photos and released footage for yourself, it's as bent as all the other events, trust me even if you don't I often spend hour and hours scrutinizing the narrative of these events, they're all bullshit, pick any one at will and I've got dirt on it.



And if you think that the UK government don't go to such extremes or commit false flags then you are very much mistaken and somewhat naive mate.

False flags are very real and have been going on for years, I'm only 38 this year so I can only remember so many events to research now that we have the internet and all the facts available at our fingertips but the earliest false flag that I can remember off the top of my head was Dunblane in 1996.
Thomas Hamilton was a known pedo who procured kids for the establishment, they framed Thomas Hamilton to cover up the link to the pedo rings in the establishment that we now know to be fact since the Jimmy Saville case came to light, my father and one of my uncles (fathers brother) were unfortunately connected to those events as victims when they were children in the Leeds/West Yorkshire care system in the 60's, 2 weeks ago my fathers abuser was finally sentenced to 27 years in prison.
(I have first hand accounts of how deep that shit goes).
They framed Hamilton to hide the link to the nonces and killed two birds with one stone as they banned personal hand guns at the same time (to an extent, there are workarounds because the law is written very simply).
The stooge Thomas Hamilton was then murdered in the Dunblane school gymnasium with 2 gunshots into the roof of his mouth by a completely different gun than what was used to kill the kids.
There's a 100 year ban on releasing the case files to the public for a good reason, everybody who remembers it will be fucking dead when the truth comes out, by which time it won't matter.


Then there is the Lee Rigby murder that I have spent 100's of hours researching and I've read the trial for myself so I know for a fact how bent it was.
Lee Rigby did not exist, his identity was a patchwork persona of 3 different people cobbled together by the MOD (they own the copyrights of the officially released Lee Rigby photo in his uniform, said photo is a composite/photoshop).
The event was fake and entirely staged, the so called killers had bullet proof vests on, the scene was pre-planned and marked out like a film set, the people involved are mostly crisis actors and some can possibly be identified as playing other roles in other fake events, Lots of the footage has been cut/edited, every picture that exists of so called 'Lee Rigby' has been photoshopped or is just fake, Lee Rigby's wedding photos are photoshop fakes (proven with Google Street View, whole buildings have been moved and backdrops faked), not that a fictional man can get married in the first place of course, which also proves that Rebecca Rigby must be a made up persona as well.
The scenario is 100% impossible to have happened the way the story is told also sort of proving it's fake, this is also proven by using Google Street View and assessing the layout of the local streets and traffic patterns.
There is a mobile phone video on YouTube of crisis actor kids on board the bus parked over the road at the time of the event, there is an obvious conversation about the " little film set" they are about to see/pass and then they'll go for lunch, one lad asks if they can go to McDonald's.
I and many other people believe that Michael Adebowale and Germaine Lindsey (the London 7/7 bomber) are the same person (They look identical, apart from a bit of age on Michael), the guy defo has ties to working for MI6/MI5 and his brother was defo spying in Kenya for the security services.
And also that Rebecca Rigby (Lees supposed wife) and Samantha Lewthwaite (Michaels wife) who was behind the Westgate Shopping Mall shooting in Kenya are the same (fake) person, Samantha Lewthwaite's Interpol wanted profile is an obvious photoshop composite of Rebecca Rigby's face ffs.


Yes the UK government commit false flag events and they've been at it for years.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 23, 2017)

So May calls a snap election being a sneaky cunt, Labour rallies and actually seems to be gaining votes and then all of a sudden this event happens and now campaining for the general election has been suspended in the aftermath........works out very nicely for her dont ya think, oh n she even now gets to mobilise the army to all major landmarks/important venues just in case anyone wants to argue the point with her lol


----------



## DST (May 24, 2017)

Yorkie, ok I am naive, lmfao. And good luck researching on the internet, not exactly the most reliable place to do research imho. But then I am naive so what do I know. In my opinion, you are a highly inteliigent lad, put that to good work, not wasting your time researching bullshit events. I've already spent too much time on this imo.


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2017)

Martial law soft seems to be the outcome, at least there will be fewer resources to spend on busting farmers.


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2017)

Btw 4 years to the date of the Rigby show, coincidence?


----------



## scrambo (May 24, 2017)

fucking el im getting good at this not embarrassing myself online whilst very drunk malarky, a overcooked steak was as offensive as i got and no sorrys or deletes lol

bacon sarnie it is then.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fucking el im getting good at this not embarrassing myself online whilst very drunk malarky, a overcooked steak was as offensive as i got and no sorrys or deletes lol
> 
> bacon sarnie it is then.


U check ur pms? U where tryin to pour ur heart out to me last night ffs lol


----------



## scrambo (May 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> U check ur pms? U where tryin to pour ur heart out to me last night ffs lol


was just winding you up mg, and considering how fucking moody you are that aint hard lol

you picked that up yet mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2017)

scrambo said:


> was just winding you up mg, and considering how fucking moody you are that aint hard lol
> 
> you picked that up yet mate?


I know what ur playing at and ur not doin tonight again lol


----------



## zeddd (May 24, 2017)

Bourbon, you?


----------



## scrambo (May 24, 2017)

smashed a ltr last night so no booze for me Z for a few days methinks, smoking on some blue cheese pretty nice stuff actually


----------



## Mastergrow (May 24, 2017)

United up 1-0 scrambo, could do with winning this


----------



## scrambo (May 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> United up 1-0 scrambo, could do with winning this


i reckon you will win it, i forgot n missed most the 1st half lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2017)

paul beeton said:


> humbolt clones og chocolate mint kush . blue drem . sour diesel


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 25, 2017)

DST said:


> Yorkie, ok I am naive, lmfao. And good luck researching on the internet, not exactly the most reliable place to do research imho. But then I am naive so what do I know. In my opinion, you are a highly inteliigent lad, put that to good work, not wasting your time researching bullshit events. I've already spent too much time on this imo.


Don't take naive as an insult D', that wasn't my intention.
It means to show a lack of wisdom or judgement, and to hold the opinion that the UK government doesn't commit false flag events when the evidence clearly shows otherwise is just that.



"And good luck researching on the internet, not exactly the most reliable place to do research imho"

This statement is just ridiculous, the internet is the source of pretty much all information and has been the centre of human learning since it's creation.
Why do you think the Yanks/NSA have the biggest supercomputer on the planet to harvest all of said information/data?
Where do you go to research events and source reliable information? The news? The radio? The library? Hear say? lol

I really would like to know how you validate that statement.




It is your opinion that researching bullshit events is a waste of my time, well it's my time not yours so what the fuck do you care what I do with it?
It's a hobby ffs, I'm interested in conspiracy shit and the epidemic of fake news we've had for years.
I find it a bit of fun poking holes in the official narratives with facts, or just poking holes in the official narrative because more often than not they get it so laughably wrong and make so many obvious mistakes.

I can poke holes in stories as wide ranging as the Alton Towers rollercoaster crash, the Boston Marathon Bombing, Lee Rigby, the Glasgow bin lorry crash, the Shoreham Air Show plane crash, The Bataclan Theatre shooting, the London Bridge bullshit last month, this Manchester arena thing and even Space-X!

All these events were fake, or at the very least the official narrative that we have been fed is fake and the evidence used to feed the official narrative is fake.
All those events listed apart from Manchester at this point I can prove 100%.

And my little hobby becomes very relevant when the outcome of said fake news and false flag events are draconian laws without opposition.

Hence within 24 hours of this Manchester bollocks the UK terror threat level has been raised.........



Which now means we have an extra 5000 armed cops/soldiers on UK streets but also since the London Bridge bullshit last month we've got the SAS in London permanently (for at least the next year) and they're going to ban certain types of knives (they already took the hand guns after Dunblane) which essentially make bread knives illegal it's that daft.

And all right before a general election that the Tories are shitting themselves at losing to Jeremy Corbyn and Labour.
Tories that are headed by our crooked PM Theresa May, the same Theresa may that got caught changing an official government drug report because she didn't like it's conclusion.
The same Theresa May that is passing 'Extremism Disruption Orders', that take essentially take away the right to free speech and restrict people who haven't committed a crime.

So even though the events may be bullshit the knock on effect isn't bullshit when you're country is fast approaching a police state with a militarized police force just like the USA, where the cops shoot first and ask questions later.

Look at these barriers and steel cages that have popped up around London and other city's since the London Bridge hoax last month.....

    

Now these ominous looking things could well be to protect the public from cars but seen as it can be demonstrated that the London Bridge thing was a hoax it's also a good way to waste a load of money, or cage people in/restrict their movements/create checkpoints depending on the context.

But it's even more concerning when we realize that the cops all of a sudden have mil spec hardware better than the mexican cartels ffs......




So in a month and 2 very questionable events they're passing draconian laws, we have thousands of armed authoritarians on the streets backed up by the best elite team on the planet (S.A.S) for at least the next year, major city's are getting boxed off by barricades and they've got new mil spec hardware to play with.




I'd say it's all blindingly obvious.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Btw 4 years to the date of the Rigby show, coincidence?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I blame the orb


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2017)

Just done the maths on coincidence of five terror events happening on the 22 of the month, it's one in 24 million


----------



## DST (May 25, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Don't take naive as an insult D', that wasn't my intention.
> It means to show a lack of wisdom or judgement, and to hold the opinion that the UK government doesn't commit false flag events when the evidence clearly shows otherwise is just that.
> 
> 
> ...


To show lack of wisdom now...ffs the insults get deeper lol. And that is sarcasm. I am in no way offended by what you said.
I have an opinion. That is my right (one of the things i am sure you believe in). And to say i think you are wasting your time is my opinion. If its your hobby then fair play...fill your boots. I just think there are better ways to spend ones time (again just my opinion).

Re the internet. Yes it is a wealth of information and i use it to research various things that i can guarantee are 100% accurate i.e like getting a train to the Train museum today and the various changes i need to make.
I can also assure you that students at University and school are told not to use sites like Wikipedia or equivalent sites for study or research. Scholars researching a vast amount of topics will use hard and physical data to do their research. Things that are not available on the internet.
That being said. I do agree the internet is a wealth of information. But i would also say a lot of it is also fake or misrepresented.
As you say. The official narrative may not be 100%. But then when has it ever been. We have been taking what the papers say with a pinch of salt for decades. Like i said before. They are businesses trying to make money and the flower up everything.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 25, 2017)

Fuck I don't know what to believe anymore! United did win the Europa league last night didn't they? Where the troubles in N.I even real? I'm lost lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 25, 2017)

I'm with you MG, think I'm on the wrong drugs !!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 25, 2017)

Got gifted this bwiz today....god it stinks even more than the chem d its unreal, not dared to smoke any yet


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 25, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Got gifted this bwiz today....god it stinks even more than the chem d its unreal, not dared to smoke any yet View attachment 3948929


And the award for cracking on as normal after an abnormally large forced break goes to.............


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2017)

Fek me, it's warmer than a camels gusset !!


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2017)

@DST what was the name of that thrip wash you use, got some fkkers


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Got gifted this bwiz today....god it stinks even more than the chem d its unreal, not dared to smoke any yet View attachment 3948929


What's the yield and flowering time I want one


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2017)

The thrips are out in force Z ! , I'm just about on top of it.


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> The thrips are out in force Z ! , I'm just about on top of it.


Just ordered dr zymes, what u use baz


----------



## DST (May 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> @DST what was the name of that thrip wash you use, got some fkkers




Really seems to work. I've used pyrethrin based sprays before, but the fukkers build up a resistance to that quick style. It's a Dutch spray, priced around 30 euro but it's a concentrate so gives you 10litres worth. I hate thrips!!


----------



## Mastergrow (May 26, 2017)

Had thrips once, can't remember what I used to kill them but once I got it under control I used them "no pest strips" that some folk don't like and never had anymore problems

Def recommend it, there bad for cats but who likes cats lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 26, 2017)

@ Z , I just use that bayers spray out of wilco or B&Q & yellow sticky strips , it always gets rid or keeps em very sparse.


----------



## scrambo (May 26, 2017)

always used ''mighty wash'' myself back in the day n all that, seemed to work well enough


----------



## zeddd (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, gone back to organic growing so gonna splash out on enzymes, works a treat eats mould too last time it cleared up athletes foot too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What's the yield and flowering time I want one


I'll find out for ya


----------



## DST (May 27, 2017)

OmfG clone grown up outside.
 
OmfG bud.
 
Smoking very nice so far. Needs a bit.more curing imo. Got a strange smell still to be nailed down. Def hybrid sativa indica smell. Great buzz on it.

And a gg4 in honour of @Ghettogrower187


----------



## limonene (May 27, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'll find out for ya


Yield low on all phenos but it's that £300+ an ounce gear! I know one guy was selling it for £800


----------



## limonene (May 27, 2017)

Ultrabrite, hotrod and grandpas breath


----------



## limonene (May 27, 2017)

Gbreath lower and sour Larry pebbles


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2017)

DST said:


> OmfG clone grown up outside.
> View attachment 3949794
> OmfG bud.
> View attachment 3949795
> ...


Very nice man very nice indeed, u made any glue crosses yet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3949837 View attachment 3949838 View attachment 3949839 Ultrabrite, hotrod and grandpas breath


Looking shit hot as usual limo whats the smells like on the ultrabrite?


----------



## limonene (May 27, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking shit hot as usual limo whats the smells like on the ultrabrite?


Hey pal, the pheno in the photo is sweaty like the chemd but much better structure and yield, very dense too. The white phenos are frosty as hell and awesome yielders. The ultimate chem 08 phenos stink of kerosene but don't look to yield quite as high. 
 That's the most white dominant pheno I found


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2017)

limonene said:


> Hey pal, the pheno in the photo is sweaty like the chemd but much better structure and yield, very dense too. The white phenos are frosty as hell and awesome yielders. The ultimate chem 08 phenos stink of kerosene but don't look to yield quite as high.
> View attachment 3949861 That's the most white dominant pheno I found


I like the structure of that plant.looks nice n stocky and heavy....u on a bit of a pheno hunt ay?


----------



## limonene (May 27, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I like the structure of that plant.looks nice n stocky and heavy....u on a bit of a pheno hunt ay?


Yeah I've stocked up on thunderfudge seeds, I really like his genetics. That plant went in small and really went for it in flower, will be a massive yielder when she's dialed in. Got some of his norcalfireog x UCSFV for next run. I'll get u a sample of all the phenos and sour Larry pebble phenos too, you can pick a champ mate, I saw that with the disco biccy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2017)

limonene said:


> Yeah I've stocked up on thunderfudge seeds, I really like his genetics. That plant went in small and really went for it in flower, will be a massive yielder when she's dialed in. Got some of his norcalfireog x UCSFV for next run. I'll get u a sample of all the phenos and sour Larry pebble phenos too, you can pick a champ mate, I saw that with the disco biccy


Looking forward to it man nice 1 brother, yeh with a long veg u can see her packing some serious wieght mateif shes a banger of a smoke youve hit the jackpot there.....haha they shud make me a non bias judge at the canna cups lol


----------



## DST (May 27, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Very nice man very nice indeed, u made any glue crosses yet?


Nothing yet. In the pipeline like a million other things.


----------



## Aegean (May 27, 2017)

So what are the prices in everyone's area's these days? And what strain/quality is normally available?


----------



## scrambo (May 27, 2017)

Aegean said:


> So what are the prices in everyone's area's these days? And what strain/quality is normally available?


depends really 180-300+ on singles, 1600-2000 on 10s

wise words...

''Before beginning my first grow I put a lot of time and effort in researching the vast number of growing methods and techniques involved into growing''


----------



## Mastergrow (May 27, 2017)

Anyone watching the boxing?


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2017)

I think that's a no MG lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2017)

Sky isn't letting me download anything now ffs, how do I get round it lads ?


----------



## scrambo (May 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Sky isn't letting me download anything now ffs, how do I get round it lads ?


https://proxybay.one/

https://pirateproxy.cc/torrent/17034869/Battlefield_1-CPY

thats the game you need in your life baz lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2017)

Awww thanks Scram, saved my bacon again


----------



## scrambo (May 28, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Awww thanks Scram, saved my bacon again


no worries mate i love me some downloads, been using piratebay for yrs what was it before that mininova,supernova,limewire lol that what i use to use, pornhub hasnt always been about lol

think resident7 has been cracked now that would look nice on your system baz dunno if its your sort of game but spose to be a good game, looks truely terrifying lol with the vr malarky.


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2017)

Lol yes , Limewire I remember that. I like the shootemups , I'm playing MW 3 or is it 2 ? Lol anyway , online & shooting every cunt is my type of game. Not got the VR shizz yet m8, I may do if I don't find sommat even more silly to waste my £ on !


----------



## bazoomer (May 28, 2017)

I've got a "Royal Honey Fast Creme" in my flower tent, 4 weeks in & it's a beautie .also a critical Kush ,& a Holy Grail Kush , along with the Exo & a few gg's . It's nice growing sommat different for a change


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2017)

I'm flipping a coco 6 l into a 20 l soilessmix, going from pH 5.8 to unknown territory, coco nutes at 5.8 to organic at 6.5, not expecting a massive yield


----------



## DST (May 29, 2017)

First full glue grow. day 19.


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2017)

Haven't done a vert grow yet, the gg fits the style well


----------



## DST (May 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Haven't done a vert grow yet, the gg fits the style well


Aye. It likes to get tall. You neex to trim a shit load off it as well. Could probably still go a bit more of a manicure. Got a 315w philips master super duper cmh coming this week so looking forward to see if that has any effect on the end product. I use to love the frostyness i got from my mix of 600hps and 400mh.


----------



## bazoomer (May 30, 2017)

I only use Phillips bulbs , expensive but I can see a better result


----------



## DST (May 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I only use Phillips bulbs , expensive but I can see a better result


I get philips for the 600s as well. I have only ever taken one back. Always do the job nicely.


----------



## coreywebster (May 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Sky isn't letting me download anything now ffs, how do I get round it lads ?


Just to add another option http://proxywebsite.co.uk/unblock/1337x.to/


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 31, 2017)

hey you guys hows it going


----------



## Antgotaclue (May 31, 2017)

Fuck sake anyone want to buy a tent iv got a ex display tent and it's way to big and never been used only want what I paid witch is 50 quid


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck sake anyone want to buy a tent iv got a ex display tent and it's way to big and never been used only want what I paid witch is 50 quid


Any one


----------



## scrambo (Jun 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Any one


its a good size tent, tents aint illegal why dont you get rid of it on gumtree or ebay prob get alot more than a nifty for it aswel.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> its a good size tent, tents aint illegal why dont you get rid of it on gumtree or ebay prob get alot more than a nifty for it aswel.


Thanks dude what about eBay. I bought it blind ya see. But thanks for ya reply


----------



## scrambo (Jun 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Thanks dude what about eBay. I bought it blind ya see. But thanks for ya reply


no reason you carnt put that on ebay its all legal aint been used, dunno what the size is exactly but looks pretty big?

theres plenty of tents already on there lol pretty cheap tho so dunno how much yours would be worth all depends on size,brand etc i spose but i no they pretty cheap brand new on there.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> no reason you carnt put that on ebay its all legal aint been used, dunno what the size is exactly but looks pretty big?
> 
> theres plenty of tents already on there lol pretty cheap tho so dunno how much yours would be worth all depends on size,brand etc i spose but i no they pretty cheap brand new on there.


Few hundred on there pal that's where I got pic from I only want 50 quid witch is what I paid


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 1, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck sake anyone want to buy a tent iv got a ex display tent and it's way to big and never been used only want what I paid witch is 50 quid


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 1, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3952783


Wee uuu no oooooooooo gettingggg itttt theennnn pmsl


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 2, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Wee uuu no oooooooooo gettingggg itttt theennnn pmsl


----------



## matt142857 (Jun 2, 2017)

First UK grow starting up! obviously not weed or anything like that tho!


----------



## furious248 (Jun 2, 2017)

Good evening !

I was just wondering if anyone has had any problems with your electric company noticing light cycles ?

Im only running a 300w led and a couple of fans so nothing major but would like to know if it will flag on their end.

Thanks for looking !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 2, 2017)

^^^^ no, you will be fine, just PAY for it & don't steal it !!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 2, 2017)

Son cuts penis off and stabs mother because of skunk. It's amazing listening to the excuses a parent will make up to avoid accepting the fact that they raised a fucktard of a child.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Son cuts penis off and stabs mother because of skunk. It's amazing listening to the excuses a parent will make up to avoid accepting the fact that they raised a fucktard of a child.


Was that a confession?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 2, 2017)

I am so skint at the moment that I decided to spend my last pound on a scratch card. I could not believe my luck, I had fuck all left to scratch it with.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 2, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I am so skint at the moment that I decided to spend my last pound on a scratch card. I could not believe my luck, I had fuck all left to scratch it with.


Get it on Gum Tree ,local pick up or meet , it will be gone in days !! , put it up for £80 , it's an 8ft by the looks, loads look on the Tree for grow stuff, it's gone in days if not sooner down here. & it's Free , nogs & gays


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 2, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Get it on Gum Tree ,local pick up or meet , it will be gone in days !! , put it up for £80 , it's an 8ft by the looks, loads look on the Tree for grow stuff, it's gone in days if not sooner down here. & it's Free , nogs & gays


I will do when I get bk home dude cheers


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Was that a confession?


Video article in the BBC yesterday. It makes me smile that the whole "skunk weed" bs is still being perpetuated. First step to a compelling argument is having a clue what you're talking about. I'm surprised my mother hasn't emailed it to me yet.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Video article in the BBC yesterday. It makes me smile that the whole "skunk weed" bs is still being perpetuated. First step to a compelling argument is having a clue what you're talking about. I'm surprised my mother hasn't emailed it to me yet.


Yes it seems again they are making a distinction between cannabis and "skunk" (psyop), skunk being the new reefer madness, however I think it's a soft recognition that there is a herbal medicine out there called cannabis and this stuff is harmless, but I'm stoned on skunk and cutting my knob off as I type


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 3, 2017)

I went to the shop today and I was only in there for 5 minutes, when I came out there was a parking attendant writing a ticket out, so I called him a fucking wanker. He glared at me and started writing another ticket for having worn tyres so I called him an arsehole. He finished with the 2nd and then started writing a 3rd ticket! This went on for about 20 minutes, the more I abused him, the more tickets he wrote. I didn't care anyway, my car was parked around the corner. Old but gold lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 3, 2017)

@scrambo , I got that BF m8, but it won't install, says the dir folder doesn't exist or sommat , I'm still on mafia 3 & MW ,I'm rather sad !!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 3, 2017)

Another fake terror attack in London I see....


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2017)

What's the take on this incident yorky? First impression is that the BBC reporter supposedly on the bridge at the time!e, who the driver hit two people in front of her at 50mph, then swerved around her and hit 3 behind her. Hmmmmmm.

If it is a terror incident as certainly seems the case at this point, then clearly so long as people can be radicalized, every gun in the world won't prevent it. It would be interesting to see the figures regarding such incidents in the UK Vs USA. Them with their fairly significant border controls, us with our let all and sundry border controls.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2017)

However you look at it it's time to stop believing in iron-age religions and psychopathic supernatural gods , all religion is fake


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2017)

....meanwhile ,back in PontyPumpme, Di the post ran over a squirrel this morning & Di the bottle fell over steps by Iceland !, stay tuned....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2017)

Fuck it, I'm off fishing !....if I don't get stabbed,blown up or shot on the way


----------



## StonerCol (Jun 4, 2017)

I doubt the fish are happy about it either mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 4, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> I doubt the fish are happy about it either mate


They'll be alright, baz never catches fuck all anyway...


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 4, 2017)

Hahaha dead right MG, never had a dose ! & ive entertained some filth mongers over the years !!!


----------



## scrambo (Jun 4, 2017)

Dunno about tribute Fucking concerts in manc should out rounding up these Fucking ragheads burning mosques on route....

Cunts should be banned full stop


----------



## scrambo (Jun 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @scrambo , I got that BF m8, but it won't install, says the dir folder doesn't exist or sommat , I'm still on mafia 3 & MW ,I'm rather sad !!!


Sounds like you didnt crack it properly, that torrent worked for most tho baz so its something you done wrong lol

But as for getting all technical that aint me mate learn how to crack n install downloaded games proper if not download the next version n see if that works lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

Fuck getting Technical Scram, I wouldn't understand you anyway lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 5, 2017)

Cracking takes place after installation, not prior to. Is it the game you can't install, or the crack?

And I'm still on BF2/vietnam and COD2  (integrated graphics....yay). Back at my parents now and have found my pci'e power cables for my psu so will finally be able to install my gpu and get some far cry 3 going again.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 5, 2017)

"says the dir folder doesn't exist or sommat"

Sounds like the crack wasnt done properly or latest drivers or DirectX aint installed.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

I downloaded it ok 49g ffs , when I try to install it says dir doesn't exist & wont install. I know how to copy crack over


----------



## scrambo (Jun 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I downloaded it ok 49g ffs , when I try to install it says dir doesn't exist & wont install. I know how to copy crack over


https://pirateproxy.cc/torrent/17034869/Battlefield_1-CPY

''Works great. You don't need daemon tools or to mount the iso, you can just extract the iso file using winrar, then copy contents from /crack folder to /setup folder (replacing existing files), and there you go the game is launchable with no setup''

''works 100%,thanx a lot!
-unrar .iso
-copy content of setup file to another one u created 
-copy content of crack to the new file
-run bf1.exe as admin
-enjoy''


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

I done it Scram , cheers mate !, I had to add a ; at the end of a file dir that's all , fekin ace graphics m8 !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2017)

I see one of these London attackers had an Irish I.D on him and slipper is still missing in action..... I'm getting worried lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

Have to buy it now to play online


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

Lmao MG, & he did have a taliban beard !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got my ticket


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao MG, & he did have a taliban beard !!!!


Ur fucking right baz! He'd been growing that fucker for a while too. Well that's it then, slipper was Def one of them


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3955358
> I've got my ticket


I see the dates in yank form, trump handing them out is he?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

I wouldn't need a permit, just a few shooters off my gamekeeper acquaintance & it's off hunting we go, Cmon Teresa , give us the go !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I see the dates in yank form, trump handing them out is he?


Your a fucker for detail MG lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I wouldn't need a permit, just a few shooters off my gamekeeper acquaintance & it's off hunting we go, Cmon Teresa , give us the go !


We don't see too many over here baz but I'd happily come over and give yous a hand


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like May will get stuffed this election not that I will vote, at least lose a load of seats maybe even lose overall, I'm only thinking of one issue, weed, can't see Corbin going after hobby grows


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 6, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks like May will get stuffed this election not that I will vote, at least lose a load of seats maybe even lose overall, I'm only thinking of one issue, weed, can't see Corbin going after hobby grows


We had this convo a long time ago, but the Lib Dems want to legalise it. Shame they have no chance of winning and seem to have backed away from talking about legalization.

Does look like Mays plan could well backfire on her.

In other news does anyone know whats happened to TheSlipperBandit? He seems to have disappeared. I was enjoying his thread.


----------



## CaptainZack (Jun 6, 2017)

morning cunts, anyone from Manchester ?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> We had this convo a long time ago, but the Lib Dems want to legalise it. Shame they have no chance of winning and seem to have backed away from talking about legalization.
> 
> Does look like Mays plan could well backfire on her.
> 
> In other news does anyone know whats happened to TheSlipperBandit? He seems to have disappeared. I was enjoying his thread.


Who wants full legalisation, it will fuk the small producer, just down grade it and stop the prosecutions


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2017)

No growers want legal recreational. Once medical mj is accepted, distribution laws will eventually follow. At some point, everyone over 18 decides they want their weed too and they vote for recreational. Then the polititions realize that they want everyone possible to get on board, purchasing through sanctioned dispensaries to garner thee most tax dollars. Up to a 200% decrease in pricing will ultimately follow. Like grandma always said, make hay while the sun is still shining.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> In other news does anyone know whats happened to TheSlipperBandit? He seems to have disappeared. I was enjoying his thread.


He disappears for periods of time. The guy got in on bitcoin, a few months back, when it was at 900. Now that it's spiked over 2500$ he's probably vactioning along the Bandit Riviera. He sure did call that money maker.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

Alright lads. Any ideas for a strain. Looking for something that yields are high with high thc and a nice tasting bud.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 6, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Alright lads. Any ideas for a strain. Looking for something that yields are high with high thc and a nice tasting bud.


Aren't we all.....


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

Anybody grow The incredible bulk?


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 6, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> He disappears for periods of time. The guy got in on bitcoin, a few months back, when it was at 900. Now that it's spiked over 2500$ he's probably vactioning along the Bandit Riviera. He sure did call that money maker.


Ah nice to hear. I was suspecting foul play. Imagine if he had got on those bitcoins in 2011 when they were 1$, he would be a very rich man. I'm sure many are from it. I remember reading years ago when they were worth nawt folks buying them and forgetting about them. Unbelievable how much they are worth now.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 6, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Anybody grow The incredible bulk?


Yeah, but I'm only half way through first run with that strain.

So far I'm impressed. I have heard a few mates say they are a growers dream. But I don't put much value in their opinion TBH


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah, but I'm only half way through first run with that strain.
> 
> So far I'm impressed. I have heard a few mates say they are a growers dream. But I don't put much value in their opinion TBH


You got a journal up? Had considered growing it


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 6, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> You got a journal up? Had considered growing it


No, I don't share much!
But I will PM you a few pics when lights come on in about 1h30m


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aren't we all.....


Nope , I'm looking for a strain that will suck me off, go out to work , put me T on & tell me how good I look .


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> No, I don't share much!
> But I will PM you a few pics when lights come on in about 1h30m


Thanks mate


----------



## THCBrain (Jun 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Nope , I'm looking for a strain that will suck me off, go out to work , put me T on & tell me how good I look .


Sounds like you need to buy a thai


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Thanks mate


And you are?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 6, 2017)

Advice on one of these any good or not


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks like May will get stuffed this election not that I will vote, at least lose a load of seats maybe even lose overall, I'm only thinking of one issue, weed, can't see Corbin going after hobby grows


She reminds me of something out of a Roald Dahl book...horrible looking woman.
They are getting excited about the prospect of legalisation here as well....well everyone except the coffeeshop owners and growers. I would welcome it if they let everyone get licenses for it (or at least the opportunity to fairly apply for one). Some chance.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

zeddd said:


> And you are?


Im ThatSpudGuy lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 6, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Advice on one of these any good or not


Got a link or know what diodes are used?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2017)

DST said:


> She reminds me of something out of a Roald Dahl book...horrible looking woman.
> They are getting excited about the prospect of legalisation here as well....well everyone except the coffeeshop owners and growers. I would welcome it if they let everyone get licenses for it (or at least the opportunity to fairly apply for one). Some chance.


Mrs Twit indeed, basically all this horror has played against her, I'm thinking there's no way tptb are going to let brexit happen so get rid of hag face and put an international socialist (banker polititian) in place, he will run the country into the ground and we will all be Europeans again...hits vape again


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 6, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Sounds like you need to buy a thai


I've got a woman who does all those things & more, but I can't get stoned off her or turn her into coin


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 6, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Got a link or know what diodes are used?


Pardon lol a link to this light


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 6, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Pardon lol a link to this light


Yeah if you have a link to that light or know the brand, wattage or some info will have a good look at it.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 6, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I had all this shit yesterday, lol


????

wtf was that all about, weird.

cunt wishes me n mine to get burnt to death, on top of a dose of cancer...... and hes reporting me lolol


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2017)

UK thread running as usual.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 6, 2017)

DST said:


> UK thread running as usual.


leave it out D, we just minded our own where the feck all that come from?


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Mrs Twit indeed, basically all this horror has played against her, I'm thinking there's no way tptb are going to let brexit happen so get rid of hag face and put an international socialist (banker polititian) in place, he will run the country into the ground and we will all be Europeans again...hits vape again


You'd get odds on at Ladbrokes for that happening.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2017)

scrambo said:


> leave it out D, we just minded our own where the feck all that come from?


I meant it was flowing nicely. I even lol'd at the posts. Been a bit bland in here lately.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2017)

Some perspective, we live on an island smaller than Oregon with 80 million people and 30,000 active jihadis, it is claimed one millwall fan delayed the muderers by 'having a go' the uniformed but unarmed police fled the scene leaving the great British alpha male to sort shit out. They are stabbing young women in the face for no reason, they wear what appear to be rags on their heads and some of them are married to their first cousins, murdering rag head bastards is a description more than an insult


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 6, 2017)

Looked out the window in horror as a crowd gathered round a crashed motorcycle.
I rushed outside yelling "Let me through! Let me through!"
A man in front said "Thank god for that, Are you a doctor?
I said "No! That's my fucking Pizza."


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2017)

Got to love a bit of 'windmilling in'. 


zeddd said:


> Some perspective, we live on an island smaller than Oregon with 80 million people and 30,000 active jihadis, it is claimed one millwall fan delayed the muderers by 'having a go' the uniformed but unarmed police fled the scene leaving the great British alpha male to sort shit out. They are stabbing young women in the face for no reason, they wear what appear to be rags on their heads and some of them are married to their first cousins, murdering rag head bastards is a description more than an insult


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello. I hope you're all well. 
I thought I'd better stick my nose in. 
It's been a while lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2017)

DST said:


> Got to love a bit of 'windmilling in'.


So all the wasted money putting these community officers on the street who fuk off at the first sign of trouble, all the fuking diversity training and Mosque outreach days ... total bullshit. When it came down to it it's a bunch of drinkers fighting them off with tables and chairs and throwing pints at the cunts, learnt on the terraces of old no doubt


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So all the wasted money putting these community officers on the street who fuk off at the first sign of trouble, all the fuking diversity training and Mosque outreach days ... total bullshit. When it came down to it it's a bunch of drinkers fighting them off with tables and chairs and throwing pints at the cunts, learnt on the terraces of old no doubt


Just like at Glasgow airport when that lad booted the burning twat tae fuk lol. And who said casuals haven't had a positive mark on our society makes me feel proud.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 7, 2017)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Alright lads. Any ideas for a strain. Looking for something that yields are high with high thc and a nice tasting bud.


Breeders Boutique. And don't bother with incred bulk.


----------



## ovo (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2017)

DST said:


> Just like at Glasgow airport when that lad booted the burning twat tae fuk lol. And who said casuals haven't had a positive mark on our society makes me feel proud.


You can view the mis spent yuf as future anti jihadi training


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 7, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Breeders Boutique. And don't bother with incred bulk.


Why you say that?


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 7, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> Breeders Boutique. And don't bother with incred bulk.


Not a fan of the bulk Roobarb?

As they look so far I'm liking them, but its early in the first run so got no idea on how it will smoke or taste.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2017)

When u start BF 1 , why is Eddie Murphy on there ???


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2017)

Finished campaign , wtf do I do now ?
Buy it I suppose


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 7, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Not a fan of the bulk Roobarb?
> 
> As they look so far I'm liking them, but its early in the first run so got no idea on how it will smoke or taste.


 I tried it a few years ago. Other than yield I wasn't really impressed. Make sure you have very good airflow It was my xmas smoke and I struggled with high humidity due to the damp weather & with large buds it could easy become a problem. 
Bit of a fruity smell but nothing memorable. There are much better strains out there. Just my opinion.



@ThatSpudGuy


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2017)

General Election... fuk the lot of them


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> General Election... fuk the lot of them


It's all a fucking con man


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2017)

Other half asked me this morning I said same waste of ficking time whoever "they" want in power "They" will have regardless of votes and the system 
It was setup by them for them and will always be theirs 
it was designed that way imo so I just won't play ball at all fickim all 
take care of your own your own way I say


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2017)

Things u see on way to the polling station !!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3957174
> Things u see on way to the polling station !!!


All wives.... lmfao


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2017)

Instead of voting I'm gonna smoke a blunt


----------



## ovo (Jun 8, 2017)

cypress garden mulch


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck me. Never had a dealer hand over something like this before. Would rather grow it but can't complain


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3957174
> Things u see on way to the polling station !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 8, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 8, 2017)

Saw it coming from a mile away but one of the funnier memes I've seen in a while


----------



## Picard (Jun 8, 2017)

you should come to wales everyone is growing. Fucking awesome weed bone dry 140 a ounce no stalk or leafy shit and we always give 30 grams just over a ounce


----------



## Picard (Jun 8, 2017)

im doing some critical kush ill get some photos on tomorrow 21 days into flower


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks like May will get stuffed this election not that I will vote, at least lose a load of seats maybe even lose overall, I'm only thinking of one issue, weed, can't see Corbin going after hobby grows


Hitting the vape, good bye hag face


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks like she won't even step down ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 9, 2017)

DST said:


> Looks like she won't even step down ffs.


Lol gotta love Denial


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2017)

It must feel great being PM and knowing that you were never voted in to the position ans that when the public are giben their chance to show confidence in you they basically tell you tfo lol. Thick skinned woman.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2017)

She makea Cameron look like a principled legend.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2017)

Picard said:


> you should come to wales everyone is growing. Fucking awesome weed bone dry 140 a ounce no stalk or leafy shit and we always give 30 grams just over a ounce


Can't be the same Wales I live in ! Mr Dreamer.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 9, 2017)

Bone dry? No thanks. I'd rather weed which has been dried and cured properly. Bone dry weed is harsh and nasty imo.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2017)

Cmon Beena......


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol gotta love Denial


It's hot & sandy, went on cruise down there few year back


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 10, 2017)

Go on scotland ha


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 10, 2017)

I would put up a vid of a bird playing a bloke like a bagpipe, but I'm afraid I will be banned !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 10, 2017)

Right can't sell this tent so what I'm thinking is set it up and leave the door open as I'm not gonna be buying better fans tiller this run is done what's ya thoughts. Also will 3 5" fans be ok when I do get them or what


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

Just dropped my phone in some mayonnaise!!!!! 
Fucking Hellman!!


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Right can't sell this tent so what I'm thinking is set it up and leave the door open as I'm not gonna be buying better fans tiller this run is done what's ya thoughts. Also will 3 5" fans be ok when I do get them or what


depends what lights your using as to weather or not 3x5'' fans will be enough?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

To start of with one for 3 plants ano it's a big tent but the one I flower in now I can only get two in comfy. I'm struggling to get rid and if I leave it where it is its gonna get fucked and I'd rather use it the best I can till I get better stuff.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> To start of with one for 3 plants ano it's a big tent but the one I flower in now I can only get two in comfy. I'm struggling to get rid and if I leave it where it is its gonna get fucked and I'd rather use it the best I can till I get better stuff.


yeah 3x5'' fans will be more than enough then with 1 600

may aswel use it if your not getting rid of it, is a nice size tent could put 3/4 600s in there would be a good yield.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

Ye I no dude but where I have it she's not to happy me doin any more then two lol but she gets out of it so it's win win cost me 300 for two crops both came in just short of 6 Oz each so iv been smoking for free but had to shut down for 2 months and it's fucked everything thing up now as I'm about to put them in to flower today


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ye I no dude but where I have it she's not to happy me doin any more then two lol but she gets out of it so it's win win cost me 300 for two crops both came in just short of 6 Oz each so iv been smoking for free but had to shut down for 2 months and it's fucked everything thing up now as I'm about to put them in to flower today


if your really limited on the plant count why not use that big tent and veg your 2 into monsters then give each a 600w, your go get 10+ oz a plant like that without any training or scrogging, with tho could get much more i just personally can never be too bothered with scrogging etc


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

havent cloned anything in ages but 9days on the glue carnt grumble.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

Ya mean just let them grow for fun lol wudnt I need to let them veg for months hahaha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

I go from seed at min as don't no how to do cuttings as not looked in to it


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ya mean just let them grow for fun lol wudnt I need to let them veg for months hahaha


not really say from a rooted clone, a 6wk veg your have plants bloody big.

this is a exo thats only been under proper lights 3wks i think? it was a larger than normal clone but yeah you wouldnt have to veg for months no


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> not really say from a rooted clone, a 6wk veg your have plants bloody big.
> 
> this is a exo thats only been under proper lights 3wks i think? it was a larger than normal clone but yeah you wouldnt have to veg for months no
> 
> ...


I'm veging under cfls 500w there only small at 6 weeks today


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I'm veging under cfls 500w there only small at 6 weeks today


what lights do you use for flower then?

i havent grown seeds for yrs but when i did i would have them under 600w hps pretty much from seedlings, so much faster.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

600w hps for flower separate tents ya see


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

get em under the hps see how quicker the veg is, they well ready for a proper light.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

Be lsting them I dint do nowt to last ones and it took the piss out of me haha cudnt control them was glad when I got them down and iv only one 600w bulb at min that's y im using them. Just trying to decide whether to get this other tent up and running but can't be arsed at all with the fuck about if it don't pan out if ya get me and I mean it was only 50 bats. So food for thought


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi im new here, does anybody know any autoefficiency light or a very low energy rate light?


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

Could this work for a couple of plant?


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> Could this work for a couple of plant?


tbh i dont really no much about led lights apart from they give out less heat than hps and i think they cost alot less to run, theres quite a few led grows on rollitup prob best to read up there, only 1 person in this thread use's led's and he aint been about for a while.


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> tbh i dont really no much about led lights apart from they give out less heat than hps and i think they cost alot less to run, theres quite a few led grows on rollitup prob best to read up there, only 1 person in this thread use's led's and he aint been about for a while.


Ok thanks anyways, like i said im new here


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> Ok thanks anyways, like i said im new here


no worries, why you looking for a low energy light?

could just use a 250w hps for a couple of plants and get a decent enough yield, much more than a 90w led anyways.


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

scrambo said:


> no worries, why you looking for a low energy light?
> 
> could just use a 250w hps for a couple of plants and get a decent enough yield, much more than a 90w led anyways.


 what i need is a low energy lights or something unnoticeable in my bill


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 11, 2017)

Well fuck it just booked 5 days on a narrow boat


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> what i need is a low energy lights or something unnoticeable in my bill


A decent light will add a 10er to you bill each week. Nothing to get paranoid about at all. You should be more para about neighbours and smell. Electricity compabies are not looking for 10quid weekly spikes.


----------



## ovo (Jun 11, 2017)

Bodhi head trip


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 11, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> Hi im new here, does anybody know any autoefficiency light or a very low energy rate light?


Candles ! I've got 700 T lights in my tent, by the time I've lit the last one ,the first fuckers gone out !


----------



## scrambo (Jun 11, 2017)

@makka

me lemon-skunk has finally started to grow lol will prob veg it another 3wks cause i got clones in the same tent that need to be vegged for 3wk ish but yeah then flower, am looking forward to it.



and this is the glue mate, fucking thing is gonna be big with 3wk more veg and then flower.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 11, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> Could this work for a couple of plant?


What you want is high efficiency.
This will work better.
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/90w-board-kit

Unless you want to build your own Cob light in which case I can offer some ideas if you tell me the space you want to cover.


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> What you want is high efficiency.
> This will work better.
> 
> Unless you want to build your own Cob light in which case I can offer some ideas if you tell me the space you want to cover.


 I just wanna know a low energy/consumption mechanisms for a couple of plants...


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

DST said:


> A decent light will add a 10er to you bill each week. Nothing to get paranoid about at all. You should be more para about neighbours and smell. Electricity compabies are not looking for 10quid weekly spikes.


Nice where can i get one cheap of this lights? For a couple of plants


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank You very much thats very useful. i want to invest 100£ iknow its not alot but all i need its for 2 plants... power consumption maxim 20/40£+ every month... and like i said 2/3 plants.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 11, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> Thank You very much thats very useful. i want to invest 100£ iknow its not alot but all i need its for 2 plants./ power consumption maxim 20£+ every month / and like i said 2/3 plants.


I deleted my last post cuz it was over complicating the situation.

A 400w HPS will cost you around £20 per month ran 16 hours a day in veg and £16 per month ran on 12/12 for flower. The exact amount depends on your energy provider and how much they charge you per kilowatt hour.
Try ebay, there are lots well within that budget


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I deleted my last post cuz it was over complicating the situation.
> 
> A 400w HPS will cost you around £20 per month ran 16 hours a day in veg and £16 per month ran on 12/12 for flower. The exact amount depends on your energy provider and how much they charge you per kilowatt hour.


Where can i get one of this youre talking about. Thanks


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 11, 2017)

Ebay


----------



## TheSkunKing (Jun 11, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Ebay


Ok thank you very much for all the info and your time!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 11, 2017)

10 O`clock rule........


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


>


What the fuk is he saying?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2017)

TheSkunKing said:


> I just wanna know a low energy/consumption mechanisms for a couple of plants...


Use a photo of a gavita on max, save some electricity


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2017)

^^^^ hahahahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm getting into Game of Thrones now, watched first 2 seasons, It's all Cunt, Tits & blood !!! .....Lovely


----------



## scrambo (Jun 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm getting into Game of Thrones now, watched first 2 seasons, It's all Cunt, Tits & blood !!! .....Lovely


fucking great show mate, i read the all the books first n kinda spoilt the tv show for the 1st 5 seasons and then that cunt george rr martin sold out big time and brought the 6th book out as a tv series rather than the book but still loved it 

you gonna buy bf1 then baz? ive not played it mate but spose to be the bollacks online.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2017)

Aye it's a good watch m8 , I always catch up with these shows years later lol. Yes, I will get Bf1 Scram !! Cracking graphics & game play. I finished that campaign in less than a day , bstard u can't go online with it !. £30 in shop


----------



## scrambo (Jun 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Aye it's a good watch m8 , I always catch up with these shows years later lol. Yes, I will get Bf1 Scram !! Cracking graphics & game play. I finished that campaign in less than a day , bstard u can't go online with it !. £30 in shop


one of them games thats worth the money tho baz, id heard that the single player was really good but just too short? 

if your only season 2 with games and liking your enjoy the rest mate it only gets better.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm getting into Game of Thrones now, watched first 2 seasons, It's all Cunt, Tits & blood !!! .....Lovely


You should be all caught up ready for the new season in July.. By which point you will be amazed if you've enjoyed the first two season so much.. Its fucking epic.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 12, 2017)

Does nothing for the old farmers though, sitting down for whole weekends !! Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 13, 2017)

2 days till Beer day lads, I`m expecting a good showing from the Uk lads lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2017)

I'll be representin' fae across the water.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 13, 2017)

DST said:


> I'll be representin' fae across the water.
> View attachment 3960132



Goede man!!! Im thinking a mini pub crawl is in order between the local 3-4 ale pubs is in order, there are more pubs around but they are they only ones that serve ale so the only ones I go to lol

Also, whats that ur drinking? Looks very Saison-y


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 13, 2017)

Got this as an end of night night-cap as well lol







All ive got left outta the selection box I was sent for Fathers day lmao (dipped in a bit early)


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Goede man!!! Im thinking a mini pub crawl is in order between the local 3-4 ale pubs is in order, there are more pubs around but they are they only ones that serve ale so the only ones I go to lol
> 
> Also, whats that ur drinking? Looks very Saison-y


Its an IPA from a brewery here in Amsterdan called Het IJ Brouwerij (iJ is.pronounced like 'I').
My favourite place to drink. They only have a taating license so open from. 2pm to 8pm. But thats probably a good thing..


----------



## scrambo (Jun 13, 2017)

tower block in west london on fire middle of the night FUCK that!



gonna be a lot of dead there.....


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2017)

scrambo said:


> tower block in west london on fire middle of the night FUCK that!
> 
> View attachment 3960624
> 
> gonna be a lot of dead there.....


Holy fuck. That doesn't look good. Massive fires down in SA as well last few days. 100s of homes destroyed in Knysna, PE and some other places. They reckon kids started the ones in Knysna.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

they reckon most in there was young familys and old people, fucking terrible way to go out n them poor kids, reports of people jumping from the 8th floor!

120 flats, roughly 500 people gonna be a shitload of dead...

i member the fires in SA they where usually controlled, 100s of homes tho thats terrible.


----------



## G.V (Jun 14, 2017)

Worked in construction for quite some time. To many times I have heard "High Rise should have sprinkler systems". 

Because of the design it should have been a health and safety regulation from the bloody beginning, large scale fire alarms in the building too. 

Even in just the halls and stairs, this would give people a much better chance.

But to save costs it's not actually a regulation. Instead people are fed a worthless fire inspection once a year a best as a false sense of security.

And as usual poor souls have to die for anything to be changed.

Hopes and good vibes to all that were inside.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2017)

Can't believe they didnt have smoke alarms. Fucking terrible.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Can't believe they didnt have smoke alarms. Fucking terrible.


 I live in a high rise tower block about 30miles from London, the lift alarms arent connected to anything so if you get stuck in there you have to hope another resident hears you n calls fire brigade etc, fire alarms arent connected to anything other than a bell in the top of lift shaft so same thing there etc, or flats also have the same plastic cladding on them that caused the fire in london to go up so quickly etc 
Our smoke alarms go off frequently when cooking but NOT when there is actually something on fire or you stand underneath it with a cigarette etc

But providing the council are making their money they dont give a fuck, same as those flats in London it will take a catastrophic loss of life before they even consider doing ANYTHING to these blocks


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm waiting for it to be blamed on a grow


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

im waiting for some1 to say its a red flag event n didnt happen....


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2017)

Slippers on the rampage !


----------



## Swims_GD (Jun 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm waiting for it to be blamed on a grow


apparently there was gas works underway that day prior to the 4 floor explosion.

it must of been pretty hefty as tower blocks in the uk are designed to contain the fire between floors and flats.

early details suggested that the fire engulfed the stairwells first as they where deemed unusable now, but the structural engineer seemed happy.

around 700 residents most asleep at the time. lots of people still unaccounted for. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-40269625


----------



## ovo (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I'm waiting for it to be blamed on a grow


Crossed my mind.


----------



## THCBrain (Jun 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Crossed my mind.


Meth lab gone horribly wrong....


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

i been following it since about 5am, the block was being changed from gas to electric and they had only reached a certain floor, most reports and people saying it was a faulty fridge on the 4th floor that started it.

but seems that cladding around the building only finished in 2016 was the reason the fire got so bad, and that cladding yeah they say improved insulation but really was just to make the block look better, is the borough of chelsea n kensington end of day

even a flat in that block would cost ya hundreds of thousands

and for you conspiracy nutjobs, they been squeezing people out of london for a long time unless you can afford it, and these kinda tower blocks have no place in the borough of chelsea and kensington the land is worth way too much..........


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2017)

Heard on the radio some lad was on the phone to his dad that was on the 23Rd floor, he was telling him to make his own way out and his dad says that he can't cos the floor was too hot to stand on. Shocking.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i been following it since about 5am, the block was being changed from gas to electric and they had only reached a certain floor, most reports and people saying it was a faulty fridge on the 4th floor that started it.
> 
> but seems that cladding around the building only finished in 2016 was the reason the fire got so bad, and that cladding yeah they say improved insulation but really was just to make the block look better, is the borough of chelsea n kensington end of day


The builder has said the cladding was up to spec. Cos I work in building I know that anything that is fire rated is a shocking price, so whoever supplied the cladding might have used non fire rated to save money....if someone did ther goina be up shit creek.
There's a glass manufacturer over here that supplied glass to loads of schools and public buildings that was later found out to have used glass that wasn't to spec to save money, he has to pay to do it all again. But sure he'll probly just go bust amd start under another name as they all do


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2017)

If I lived in a high rise I'd be getting mesel a parachute and learning how to use it


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> The builder has said the cladding was up to spec. Cos I work in building I know that anything that is fire rated is a shocking price, so whoever supplied the cladding might have used non fire rated to save money....if someone did ther goina be up shit creek.
> There's a glass manufacturer over here that supplied glass to loads of schools and public buildings that was later found out to have used glass that wasn't to spec to save money, he has to pay to do it all again. But sure he'll probly just go bust amd start under another name as they all do


look at the building mg all the cladding is gone! and if you seen vids/pics of the fire is was being accelerated seriously by something?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2017)

scrambo said:


> look at the building mg all the cladding is gone! and if you seen vids/pics of the fire is was being accelerated seriously by something?


Been on the go since 4am m8, seen it all. As I said whoever supplied/fitted it could have used non fire rated to save cash. Easy enough to get a cert to say it's fire rated


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Been on the go since 4am m8, seen it all. As I said whoever supplied/fitted it could have used non fire rated to save cash. Easy enough to get a cert to say it's fire rated


thats bollacks that shit like that can happen in this day n age.....

some1 was txting me saying they thought it might be a terrorist attack lol highly doubt that when near all where non english.

was a prime drug place of the area tho, all them poor drugs gone lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2017)

It does happen tho m8, look up about the glass company I mentioned, glassworks Ireland.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 14, 2017)

How many grows do u reckon where in ther?


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> It does happen tho m8, look up about the glass company I mentioned, glassworks Ireland.


i dont doubt you at all mg, just think its bollacks that shit like that can happen in england in 2017 ffs its not china....


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> How many grows do u reckon where in ther?


not as many as you might think the money is in the hard i.e the coke,crack n smack n you certainly got the custom there for the hard.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> If I lived in a high rise I'd be getting mesel a parachute and learning how to use it


aint high enough for a parachute, wouldnt open in time, roll of rope and an abseiling harness probably serve you better lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2017)

Id rather live in a fucking tent out in the country than live in that head fuck of a place !!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 14, 2017)

Id take me chances wit the parachute defo looks high enough


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2017)

scrambo said:


> im waiting for some1 to say its a red flag event n didnt happen....


You conspiracy nut lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Been on the go since 4am m8, seen it all. As I said whoever supplied/fitted it could have used non fire rated to save cash. Easy enough to get a cert to say it's fire rated





Mastergrow said:


> How many grows do u reckon where in ther?


enough to raze it to the ground


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

3 in a row there Z you going full lax on us??? good job ive saved you 

''EDIT'

Z deleted a post lolol'


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2017)

Watching the news. Thing is still on fire. Nuts.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Watching the news. Thing is still on fire. Nuts.


i no D i just seen that aswel, couldn't belive it was still well on fire

they reckon anyone in the top 3 floors didnt make it not surprising really firemen didnt make it to the top floors till about 2-3pm today


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mc gregor to fight maywether in august cant wait


----------



## ovo (Jun 14, 2017)

elemental deluge


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 15, 2017)

YEEESSSS got a fuking gaff to crack on. going to see it the morrow and get the equipment over ther. any recs on beans to buy as i cant get cuts so what beans are good now?

ordering from attitude


----------



## scrambo (Jun 15, 2017)

was hard to get a decent pic, but is 10 plants.

4exo,3glue,1lemonskunk, and the seeds are nemisis from seedsman and girl scout cookies from blimburn, was planning on running all from clones but couldnt resist flowering the mothers they are quite a size already.

anyway theres 3x600hps in a 2x2x2m tent and the 4 mothers are gonna get 1200w and the other 6 the other 600, only want veg them small ones small so maybe 2wk-3wk max, does mean that extra veg time with the back 4 but with the 1200w covering em should be fine.

so far in veg ive been pretty pleased with the glue, shes on 5-7ml per ltr canna a n b (no p.h), same as the exos n loving it, seems very viney but thats me only gripe seems to be handling not so great temps either is a tad too hot in there.

i no me ducting is far from tight lol and theres plenty that could be made better but all seems good enough at the mo, will bring some fresh air in for flower n some fans n jobs a goodun


----------



## scrambo (Jun 15, 2017)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEEESSSS got a fuking gaff to crack on. going to see it the morrow and get the equipment over ther. any recs on beans to buy as i cant get cuts so what beans are good now?
> 
> ordering from attitude


congrats on the new grow ice

fuck nos about the beans im way stuck in the past on that front, serious seeds bubblegum good yielder n bag appeal, seedsmans nemisis or power africa for good qaulity cheap seeds, or if you wana go reg maybe somefing from breeders boutique?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2017)

IC3M4L3 said:


> YEEESSSS got a fuking gaff to crack on. going to see it the morrow and get the equipment over ther. any recs on beans to buy as i cant get cuts so what beans are good now?
> 
> ordering from attitude


Everything Breeders Biutique punts natcho.  alright lad. 

Braai oclock on my roofterrace.....well. in about an hour.
 
Got this Brand IPA and a joint to keep me company. Wife and kids at park!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2017)

scrambo said:


> or if you wana go reg maybe somefing from breeders boutique?


Thats my man lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 15, 2017)

whats in the dish underneath the chicken D?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2017)

scrambo said:


> whats in the dish underneath the chicken D?


Thats my take on stuffing. I use sausage meat or half pork and half steak mince mixed (they sell that in the supermarkets here). I then add dried fruit (dates raisins etc), nuts, bread crumbs and and an egg ( 'erbs fae the garden). Then that gets baked underneath the chicken and collects all the juices (i'd eat that instead of the chicke if it came down to it).


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2017)

....memories....its already been scoffed.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 15, 2017)

DST said:


> Thats my take on stuffing. I use sausage meat or half pork and half steak mince mixed (they sell that in the supermarkets here). I then add dried fruit (dates raisins etc), nuts, bread crumbs and and an egg ( 'erbs fae the garden). Then that gets baked underneath the chicken and collects all the juices (i'd eat that instead of the chicke if it came down to it).


sounds tasty minus the dried fruit, bet it gets some flavour tho with all them chicken juices flowing into it hmmmm

what did you cook the family then? lol

i reckon i could do that smoked chicken a damage


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2017)

DST said:


> Watching the news. Thing is still on fire. Nuts.


 Even better than that they have now decided to check ALL tower blocks for safety issues so now yet again ive got to kill fucking everything to make way for a 6min visit by council employed YTS fucking numptys, another 4 months down the drain ffs


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 15, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Even better than that they have now decided to check ALL tower blocks for safety issues so now yet again ive got to kill fucking everything to make way for a 6min visit by council employed YTS fucking numptys, another 4 months down the drain ffs


Shit really man no way tell them to fuck of or don't let them in the room ur doin it say baby's asleep pmsl


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Shit really man no way tell them to fuck of or don't let them in the room ur doin it say baby's asleep pmsl


=instant loss of tenancy down here mate unfortunately


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 15, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Even better than that they have now decided to check ALL tower blocks for safety issues so now yet again ive got to kill fucking everything to make way for a 6min visit by council employed YTS fucking numptys, another 4 months down the drain ffs


 Worked it out the other day, since 2013 ive managed a total of 14 months of growing spread across the 4 odd years


----------



## scrambo (Jun 15, 2017)

end of day if you got family in the same location carnt be risking it, price to pay n all that...

can say from experience tho that they dont give a fuck the workers or all ive seen in near 10yr cause they have seen a darn sight worse keep the teas n banter flowing smoke dope around em offer em a lug just dont be too bait with the grow.

but kids in the place whole different ball game.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 15, 2017)

scrambo said:


> end of day if you got family in the same location carnt be risking it, price to pay n all that...
> 
> can say from experience tho that they dont give a fuck the workers or all ive seen in near 10yr cause they have seen a darn sight worse keep the teas n banter flowing smoke dope around em offer em a lug just dont be too bait with the grow.
> 
> but kids in the place whole different ball game.


You charmer, offer a lug...


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't want to do the bird with the dragons on GOT v much !


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2017)

Took the amnesia core cut to 11 weeks, completely wrote off my morning, crazy strong, nearly dropped my bike


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Took the amnesia core cut to 11 weeks, completely wrote off my morning, crazy strong, nearly dropped my bike


She's a keeper then zeddd?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 16, 2017)

Sounds good Z !, these kushes I done, are fat & smelly , but the fucking rot is starting @ 7 weeks FFS. Ya can keep ya big fat colas !!!! , gg coming on nice though,& of course the old faithful Exo , ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 16, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> =instant loss of tenancy down here mate unfortunately


Shit man


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Took the amnesia core cut to 11 weeks, completely wrote off my morning, crazy strong, nearly dropped my bike


What you going full hobby grower nowdays then mate Fucking 11 wkers lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I don't want to do the bird with the dragons on GOT v much !


So would you let the dragons tickle ya nuts? If darnarys was giving you a nosh? 

So you can only get the nosh IF the dragons tickling ya nuts at the same time would ya???

Lol


----------



## ovo (Jun 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Sounds good Z !, these kushes I done, are fat & smelly , but the fucking rot is starting @ 7 weeks FFS. Ya can keep ya big fat colas !!!! , gg coming on nice though,& of course the old faithful Exo , ahhhhhhhhh


during humid season i make sure plants have several tops so no one bud is particularly susceptible. up air movement and add dehuey if possible, which reminds me to toss water in machine now.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 16, 2017)

scrambo said:


> What you going full hobby grower nowdays then mate Fucking 11 wkers lol


I just had a double dose of San Pedro cactus people were passing out and puking all around me, it's got nothing on 11 week amnesia, it's going wholesale half monkey


----------



## limonene (Jun 16, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Took the amnesia core cut to 11 weeks, completely wrote off my morning, crazy strong, nearly dropped my bike


11 weeks damn bet that kicked like a mule. Awesome flavour too.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2017)

Ffs its a flower a bud its weed

We aint talking a fat line followed by a pipe with a ket chaser maybe some benzo to ease off 

No doubt its strong but people soiling themselves after a smoke I find hard to believe and yeah ive smoked plenty of ammo its ten a penny in the south


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2017)

I must be smoking it wrong lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2017)

@scrambo my m8s in Wales working, him and another lad got ten pills of dn and are goina have a bash on them tomoro after work, but ther working Sunday fitting floors.....interesting lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> @scrambo my m8s in Wales working, him and another lad got ten pills of dn and are goina have a bash on them tomoro after work, but ther working Sunday fitting floors.....interesting lol


Lolol

As you no mg 5 dutchies even next day your still buzzing to a degree Thats gonna be either some seriously fucked worked or the best they ever done could go either way lolol


----------



## limonene (Jun 16, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Ffs its a flower a bud its weed
> 
> We aint talking a fat line followed by a pipe with a ket chaser maybe some benzo to ease off
> 
> No doubt its strong but people soiling themselves after a smoke I find hard to believe and yeah ive smoked plenty of ammo its ten a penny in the south


The core cut grown well isn't like other ammy I promise you


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2017)

limonene said:


> The core cut grown well isn't like other ammy I promise you


I don't doubt its a great cut limone I really dont you no your shit Thats for shore

But no flower out there is that strong what can a flower get to % wise 25/30? Its not shatter and its still just weed/flower/bud


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 16, 2017)

You'll be telling us it gets u tripping next lol.


----------



## limonene (Jun 16, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I don't doubt its a great cut limone I really dont you no your shit Thats for shore
> 
> But no flower out there is that strong what can a flower get to % wise 25/30? Its not shatter and its still just weed/flower/bud


honestly even though it's dripping in trichs I reckon it tests about 20% thc. But it's a great all round package. Cheese tests low too but that hits like a mule


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2017)

limonene said:


> honestly even though it's dripping in trichs I reckon it tests about 20% thc. But it's a great all round package. Cheese tests low too but that hits like a mule


Really aint doubting its a great cut just that theres no flower out that that does some of whats said.

Bud is bud for me yeah some is tastier than others some stronger but its still just bud and gonna get you stoned nowt else


----------



## ovo (Jun 16, 2017)

oh fucking hell no


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Jun 16, 2017)

got some lems outdoor in uk absolute monsters bigger than anything ive ever done in or outdoors, theyre loving this summer were having


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Jun 16, 2017)

lozac123 said:


> lol. sounds like good stuff!
> oh yeah, the bbc tag was inspired by dynamites thread on the documentary on wether weed was bad or not. check it out:https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/177129-bbc-horizon-cannabis-evil-weed.html
> 
> its very interesting.
> ...


got a lem cut that looooves outdoors


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2017)

Few beers needed in this weather methinks, whats everyone drinking today then?


----------



## CaptainZack (Jun 17, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Few beers needed in this weather methinks, whats everyone drinking today then?


cold beer


----------



## CaptainZack (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2017)

Straight gin with ice


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2017)

Cupa T & a vianese whirl


----------



## CaptainZack (Jun 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Cupa T & a vianese whirl


gay


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2017)

CaptainZack said:


> gay


Unfortunately not Mr Nonce


----------



## CaptainZack (Jun 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Unfortunately not Mr Nonce


def gay tho


----------



## scrambo (Jun 17, 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Some1 needs to up there trolling game....Lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 17, 2017)

yesterday n today lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2017)

Treated me sen to a few xannies lol gotta admit i do like these things they make me not give a fuck haha


----------



## scrambo (Jun 17, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Treated me sen to a few xannies lol gotta admit i do like these things they make me not give a fuck haha


Aint had a xanax or any benzo for 6months now, they all good if you can just take 1 or 2 but 10-20 a time shit gets messy as fuck! Lol

Member a batch of 5mg xanax I had 50 n losing 4days solid no idea what I was up to, just came round with cuts n brusies all over me n a busted up Ankle....not fun lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeh theyre ruthless man after a few u dot give a fuck man and cant remeber any oc it lol....good fun tho lool


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2017)

Had to finish the evening off with this.. so raspberryryryryryryryry it was unreal








Think I might have to have a bimble to the supermarket in a bit n grab some more random beers for today lol


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Had to finish the evening off with this.. so raspberryryryryryryryry it was unreal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you lying on the floor due to the beer?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 18, 2017)

DST said:


> Were you lying on the floor due to the beer?


 No, only place I could get a picture of it without the kids interfering/trying to steal the bottle lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 18, 2017)

This Fucking heat is killing me I'm bloody melting....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2017)

Warm here too, been raining a bit most the day bt still warm, sun will come out tomoro when I'm back at work


----------



## scrambo (Jun 18, 2017)

Been well hot all day here mg, 30c I think too bloody hot, I Fucking hate the Sun aswel give me a nice cold winter all day long lol 

Its England Ffs it aint spose to be this hot lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2017)

Fuck ur in a grumpy mood tonight...


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 18, 2017)

He's right though, fuck the sun. Winter is coming! I fucking wish it was.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 18, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> He's right though, fuck the sun. Winter is coming! I fucking wish it was.


Are you ginger too then?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 18, 2017)

Fuckin love the sun lads dnt see the prob


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 18, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuckin love the sun lads dnt see the prob


Fellow irish man


----------



## scrambo (Jun 18, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuckin love the sun lads dnt see the prob


Try running 3x600hps in this weather and your see the problem mate lol

Nar I just hate the Fucking Sun, at least when your cold its Easy to get warm aint the same when your too hot.


----------



## makka (Jun 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Try running 3x600hps in this weather and your see the problem mate lol
> 
> Nar I just hate the Fucking Sun, at least when your cold its Easy to get warm aint the same when your too hot.


Lol same approach man easy to warm up cunt to cool down 
The heat makes me a propa grumpy twat everyone just avoids me lol or maybe I stink?? Hhaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't moved in 2 days, done 2 series of got. I start melting if I move .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2017)

Had some dmt that was wank so recrystalized and its power now lol smoked a bjt sat night, and i had a worm come to me with the face of richard branson giving me loads of business advice lol i tried to write it down but no chance, now i cant remeber fuck all he said hahaha...mentsl shit man, myt have my.last pipe tonight


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Had some dmt that was wank so recrystalized and its power now lol smoked a bjt sat night, and i had a worm come to me with the face of richard branson giving me loads of business advice lol i tried to write it down but no chance, now i cant remeber fuck all he said hahaha...mentsl shit man, myt have my.last pipe tonight


Nosey cunt that Branston he s been in my trips. Best one was Donald trump in full Nazi uniform, I had to eat him then shit him out, he became Donald faeces with psychedelic flies around his turd mouth, I had to look away, it was too much for my fragile state, strong medicine that night


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Nosey cunt that Branston he s been in my trips. Best one was Donald trump in full Nazi uniform, I had to eat him then shit him out, he became Donald faeces with psychedelic flies around his turd mouth, I had to look away, it was too much for my fragile state, strong medicine that night


Hahaha now that sounds crazy man, i was pissed up at the time so i think it blurred the trip slightly


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2017)

I think of you ate Donald trump and shit him out he wouldnt look that much different


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2017)

so far so good with this glue, is handling whatever nutes i chuck at it and the temps in me tent aint great either but all seems well, now going into flower so soon see how bad this stretch is, i topped the fuck out of it about 2-3wks ago and supporting her a little, will cut off more of the bottom around 10-14day into flower.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 3963575
> 
> so far so good with this glue, is handling whatever nutes i chuck at it and the temps in me tent aint great either but all seems well, now going into flower so soon see how bad this stretch is, i topped the fuck out of it about 2-3wks ago and supporting her a little, will cut off more of the bottom around 10-14day into flower.


yer gonna need a bigger boat!!!
or at least a few more stakes


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2017)

DST said:


> yer gonna need a bigger boat!!!
> or at least a few more stakes


was planning on wrapping a net kinda around it?

prob should repot too it seems to be getting dry alot quicker than than me big exos.

exo


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 3963575
> 
> so far so good with this glue, is handling whatever nutes i chuck at it and the temps in me tent aint great either but all seems well, now going into flower so soon see how bad this stretch is, i topped the fuck out of it about 2-3wks ago and supporting her a little, will cut off more of the bottom around 10-14day into flower.


Lol it stretches to 4 x


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol it stretches to 4 x


fuuuuuuuuuck lol may need to butcher her a little more then


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2017)

scrambo said:


> fuuuuuuuuuck lol may need to butcher her a little more then


I would top her anyway again you will yield like fuk off that and tame the stretch, it's a shocking stretch that doesn't always stack but topping just yields huge buds ime


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I would top her anyway again you will yield like fuk off that and tame the stretch, it's a shocking stretch that doesn't always stack but topping just yields huge buds ime


shes now coming back out for a load more of topping, i had space for a 2-3x stretch but noway 4x so its gotta be done.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh yeh don't overdo the underbush those lowers yield good solid buds for percy
That's a perfect plant to scrog btw


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Oh yeh don't overdo the underbush those lowers yield good solid buds for percy
> That's a perfect plant to scrog btw


scrog??? fucking baby steps mate its the first new strain i grown in about 5yrs lol i dont think im at scrogging yet.

i was gonna go wild and wrap some netting around it tho?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2017)

Just put a philips 315 cmh in to replace my top 600 bulb. Keeping the lower bulb a 600. Tubes have been cleaned post pic lol. 4 gg4s
 
 
Moveable yin.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Oh yeh don't overdo the underbush those lowers yield good solid buds for percy
> That's a perfect plant to scrog btw


Totally. Kind of like the dog. The skinny wee side shoots on the bottom still give solid nugs.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2017)

Fukin Bombay my village


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2017)

^^^^^ what, spot the white or just hot ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2017)

My m8 calls his dog Slough, coz it's all brown with a tiny white patch .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2017)

That nut job in a van was just down the road from me !, Cardiff, or Somalia as its better known


----------



## scrambo (Jun 20, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> That nut job in a van was just down the road from me !, Cardiff, or Somalia as its better known


yeah i didnt get that either baz, cardiff is hardly short of a raghead or 3 why drive all the way to london?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 20, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> My m8 calls his dog Slough, coz it's all brown with a tiny white patch .


My mate calls his dog mohamed cause his black and lazy


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah i didnt get that either baz, cardiff is hardly short of a raghead or 3 why drive all the way to london?


bit more famous ,the mosque
's down there m8 ? & there's the local Muslim rads attacking his folk ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 20, 2017)

PS; Fuck this humidity !


----------



## Ace1878 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello all..new here. Doing my first grow, sure ill be needing some friends along the way to help  would be good to hear from fellow uk growers


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Jun 20, 2017)

DST said:


> Just put a philips 315 cmh in to replace my top 600 bulb. Keeping the lower bulb a 600. Tubes have been cleaned post pic lol. 4 gg4s
> View attachment 3963600
> View attachment 3963601
> Moveable yin.
> ...


are those gorilla glue 4s? one of my pals said he had cuts of that if so,,, you in south east by any chance lol


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2017)

Ace1878 said:


> Hello all..new here. Doing my first grow, sure ill be needing some friends along the way to help  would be good to hear from fellow uk growers


Good luck.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2017)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> are those gorilla glue 4s? one of my pals said he had cuts of that if so,,, you in south east by any chance lol


Yes and no


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah i didnt get that either baz, cardiff is hardly short of a raghead or 3 why drive all the way to london?


Fits the deep state narrative


----------



## scrambo (Jun 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Fits the deep state narrative


yeah that one did seem abit bloody dodgy, dont get me wrong i no our government does and is more than capable of shit like this just dont agree with jumping on the red flag for every fucking thing that just screams nutjob lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 21, 2017)

well its spose to be cooling down from 2mora thank fuck! been so hot can barely eat me dinner thats when i no its hot lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2017)

scrambo said:


> yeah that one did seem abit bloody dodgy, dont get me wrong i no our government does and is more than capable of shit like this just dont agree with jumping on the red flag for every fucking thing that just screams nutjob lol


Google chinook Bambi bucket


----------



## scrambo (Jun 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Google chinook Bambi bucket


no doubt mate they could have done a shitload more for that fire, they have wanted them blocks down and out the borough for yrs prime money areas why the fuck they wont a load freeloaders there, if the fires wasnt started deliberate well they where certainly left to burn.

but they DID happen lol thats all my point is with these events yes they happened just find it way to far fetched to say they they where purely fabricated events.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 23, 2017)

so whats we all up to for the weekend? nowt going on here just on the piss as usual, prob crack out the bbq over the wkend thats about as exciting as it will get.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2017)

Aint catholic but fish and chips is my stable for a Friday. Bought all the gear to make curry for weekend but if the weather holds then a bbq could be on the cards as well. Fuk all else planned.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 23, 2017)

do you get good fish n chips over there then D?

i didnt quite have fish n chips today but did have a rather enjoyable breaded haddock fillet,cheese n sriracha sauce sarnie for lunch lol


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> do you get good fish n chips over there then D?
> 
> i didnt quite have fish n chips today but did have a rather enjoyable breaded haddock fillet,cheese n sriracha sauce sarnie for lunch lol


There use to be a fish and chip place up.near the Station. Als Plaice lol. Or maybe it was just Als Place, not 100% sure now. That closed down after the giy sold it on and the qiality changed. The Dutch eat 'kibbeling' (chunks of battered fish) but not always with chips.
I make my own fish and chips. Prefer breaded to battered.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2017)

Oh. And i tend to.have haddock as well...called schelvis in Dutch.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 23, 2017)

was the jews that started the fish n chips i think fuck they on to anything that earns lol

best fish n chips i had tho was when i lived in Oz as a kid, i spose the likes of cod n haddock etc expensive over there, so the main fish they used in western australia anyway at the time was red snapper fucking el was lovely, the use to batter crab sticks aswel they where bloody nice aswel.

i do like me some decent batter when its done right, not too thick or too greasy tho.

you not a fan of the battered mars bars then D? lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 23, 2017)

I dry aged a half sirloin , 65 quid in Costco, takes half the cooking time for steak and is tasty cos it's basically concentrated meat, smell s nice sizzling in a cast iron pan. Mash and spinach sides


----------



## scrambo (Jun 23, 2017)

so now they condemning all tower blocks in london basically clearing the prime real estate in london of the poor......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-40389148


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2017)

Bring back the May pole I say !!!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2017)

scrambo said:


> was the jews that started the fish n chips i think fuck they on to anything that earns lol
> 
> best fish n chips i had tho was when i lived in Oz as a kid, i spose the likes of cod n haddock etc expensive over there, so the main fish they used in western australia anyway at the time was red snapper fucking el was lovely, the use to batter crab sticks aswel they where bloody nice aswel.
> 
> ...


lol, battered mars bar.....use to live in Glasgow, loads eh folks with "mars bars" there lol, also loads eh battered looking folk too.
And Red Snapper is great. Had that a lot in the Far East.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm more of a sole brother


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 24, 2017)

scrambo said:


> so now they condemning all tower blocks in london basically clearing the prime real estate in london of the poor......
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-40389148


But sure are they not moving some of them into swanky apartments in rich areas? 
Then the rich will move out and they'll turn that into a shithole too lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jun 24, 2017)

A blind man interviews for a job as a quality controller at the local wood mill. The manager calls the blind man into his office and asks him how he expected to do this job since he was blind. The blind man replied he would do it by smell. The manager decides to test him and places a piece of wood in front of him. The manager asks, "What is it without touching it?" The blind man replies, "That's a good piece of fir." "Correct, says the manager, now try this one." "That's a bad piece of willow," says the blind man. "Correct," answers the manager.
With that, the manager decides to play a trick on the blind man. He get his secretary to lift up her dress and put her crotch in the blind man's face. "I'm confused, says the blind man, Can you turn it around?" The secretary turns around and puts her ass in his face. The blind man says, "Oh, you're trying to fool me! But I know exactly what kind of wood that is. It's the shit house door off a tuna boat!"


----------



## limonene (Jun 24, 2017)

Ultrabrite 6


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2017)

Is it like toothpaste?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2017)

So the word from big buyers is fuk exo, everyone calls everything exo, same with amnesia core cut, nice smoke but don't wanna buy amnesia's 2 a penny, however I'm getting my arm ripped off for the glue. Fussy cunts this London crew, silly money for the right strain but fuk off if it's cheese or ammo


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So the word from big buyers is fuk exo, everyone calls everything exo, same with amnesia core cut, nice smoke but don't wanna buy amnesia's 2 a penny, however I'm getting my arm ripped off for the glue. Fussy cunts this London crew, silly money for the right strain but fuk off if it's cheese or ammo


That's London for ya mate. Image over substance.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 25, 2017)

limonene said:


> Ultrabrite 6View attachment 3966425


Looks good lim how's she smoke?


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So the word from big buyers is fuk exo, everyone calls everything exo, same with amnesia core cut, nice smoke but don't wanna buy amnesia's 2 a penny, however I'm getting my arm ripped off for the glue. Fussy cunts this London crew, silly money for the right strain but fuk off if it's cheese or ammo


Same in my city too. Cheese died about 3 years ago. Current run of ammo is best I've ever got her and people would rather pay £280 for hype stuff over £170 for 10/10 ammo. Luckily I grow hype stuff too. Grandpas breath would fetch £350 an oz hypothetically speaking as I smoke all of mine and have never once sold drugs in my life.


----------



## limonene (Jun 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Looks good lim how's she smoke?


Good on the UB6, better on the UB 7. But the 6 weighs in BIG and has great bag appeal. Terps are a little bland. UB7 smells of vanilla, curry spices and produces so much kief. Gonna keep both of em.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So the word from big buyers is fuk exo, everyone calls everything exo, same with amnesia core cut, nice smoke but don't wanna buy amnesia's 2 a penny, however I'm getting my arm ripped off for the glue. Fussy cunts this London crew, silly money for the right strain but fuk off if it's cheese or ammo


Totally agree mate with the London crowd, people refusing to even come look at cheese lol I personally don't think its cause well grown exo is a bad smoke or that every1 is sick of it but so many done it poorly for so long or as you say called any old shit exo and Thats why.

Same the ammo, still abit of life left in lemon but yeah glue seems to be what they wanting and paying silly prices for, although I hear of sour diesal n gsc going for good money aswel n demand for it.

I love me some exo but I will only grow a Percy one next grow, glue mainly me thinks.


----------



## makka (Jun 26, 2017)

Exo will always have a spot in my room but glue is the new money maker 
I will always run cheese even if just to keep the older cheese heads happy as they don't mind paying for quality it's not 220 gear by today's standards but the glue I can't supply the demand quick enough at 220 should charge more tbh


----------



## ovo (Jun 26, 2017)

people gain tolerance and want variety. must be more than hype with glue. what's she got more than frost? anything special about glue terps

the cheese is medicinal, always return to jar. after a break, race to a frush cheese stash.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 26, 2017)

no ovo not really apart from the strength and bag appeal of the frost from the glue, theres nothing amazing or all that memorable in the taste of the glue not saying it dont taste nice but its far from anything amazing taste-wise


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2017)

scrambo said:


> no ovo not really apart from the strength and bag appeal of the frost from the glue, theres nothing amazing or all that memorable in the taste of the glue not saying it dont taste nice but its far from anything amazing taste-wise


Tastes like weed hits like a train money strain


----------



## DruidCYM (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey all, good to find a UK forum, 200 an oz round me & usually locally grown, i,ve not long
started my own grow (1 plant) out of the 25 seeds i had but it seems to be growing very slowly
its coming up to 3 weeks now since breaking soil & its just showing a second pair of proper
leaves.
I'll cry if it dies


----------



## scrambo (Jun 27, 2017)

DruidCYM said:


> Hey all, good to find a UK forum, 200 an oz round me & usually locally grown, i,ve not long
> started my own grow (1 plant) out of the 25 seeds i had but it seems to be growing very slowly
> its coming up to 3 weeks now since breaking soil & its just showing a second pair of proper
> leaves.
> I'll cry if it dies


what happend to the other 24 seeds?


----------



## DruidCYM (Jun 27, 2017)

scrambo said:


> what happend to the other 24 seeds?


some did nothing, most died in the cress looking early days, green fingered i am not


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2017)

DruidCYM said:


> some did nothing, most died in the cress looking early days, green fingered i am not


What was your method with said seeds?


----------



## scrambo (Jun 27, 2017)

DruidCYM said:


> some did nothing, most died in the cress looking early days, green fingered i am not


lol it aint about being green fingered just common sense with some research, all gotta start somewhere tho i spose.

when starting seeds ideally you have a propagator, put them seeds in a cup of water 24-72hr later they will split and a tap root will start to show once that happens put the seeds root side down into a peat pellet or rootriot and into the prop, another 24-72hr in the propagator the tap root will come out the bottom of the medium, once that happens get it out the prop to harden up under some lights and hay-presto you got a plant

thats a girl scout cookies seedling about 2 n half wk old prob could do with feeding more tbh

 

fucking el didnt see the time! im just bored do apologise lmao saying that any post in this dead arse thread is welcome nowdays, sorry state n all that..........


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lol it aint about being green fingered just common sense with some research, all gotta start somewhere tho i spose.
> 
> when starting seeds ideally you have a propagator, put them seeds in a cup of water 24-72hr later they will split and a tap root will start to show once that happens put the seeds root side down into a peat pellet or rootriot and into the prop, another 24-72hr in the propagator the tap root will come out the bottom of the medium, once that happens get it out the prop to harden up under some lights and hay-presto you got a plant
> 
> ...


All the cool kids hang out on iGram these days...or so i heard.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 28, 2017)

@scrambo 
Email


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lol it aint about being green fingered just common sense with some research, all gotta start somewhere tho i spose.
> 
> when starting seeds ideally you have a propagator, put them seeds in a cup of water 24-72hr later they will split and a tap root will start to show once that happens put the seeds root side down into a peat pellet or rootriot and into the prop, another 24-72hr in the propagator the tap root will come out the bottom of the medium, once that happens get it out the prop to harden up under some lights and hay-presto you got a plant
> 
> ...


Hell of a process for girminating seed.

Step 1. Put medium in pot
Step 2. Put seed into medium and water lightly
Step 3. Stick it near a light source
Step 4. Wait.



zeddd said:


> So the word from big buyers is fuk exo, everyone calls everything exo, same with amnesia core cut, nice smoke but don't wanna buy amnesia's 2 a penny, however I'm getting my arm ripped off for the glue. Fussy cunts this London crew, silly money for the right strain but fuk off if it's cheese or ammo


I'll take some off your hands for fuck all money  I've bought weed in London once I 3 years living there. No way I'm paying the dealers shitty prices.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 28, 2017)

just the way ive always done seeds tt, prob sounds abit more complicated than it is or i was just well pissed last night and wrote it out more complicated, but works have never lost a seed.

@Roobarb
replied mate.


----------



## DruidCYM (Jun 28, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lol it aint about being green fingered just common sense with some research, all gotta start somewhere tho i spose.
> 
> when starting seeds ideally you have a propagator, put them seeds in a cup of water 24-72hr later they will split and a tap root will start to show once that happens put the seeds root side down into a peat pellet or rootriot and into the prop, another 24-72hr in the propagator the tap root will come out the bottom of the medium, once that happens get it out the prop to harden up under some lights and hay-presto you got a plant
> 
> ...


Wow, this is my baby at nearly 3 weeks ? & my setup ,just got some biobizz grow so i,m figuring that out atm


----------



## scrambo (Jun 28, 2017)

DruidCYM said:


> Wow, this is my baby at nearly 3 weeks ? & my setup ,just got some biobizz grow so i,m figuring that out atmView attachment 3968633 View attachment 3968634


what soil is that? your seedling looks very small for 3wks as i say mine in the previous pic isnt even 3wks old.

best bet it to read,read,read about growing get your knowledge of growing improved and invest in soil,nutes and better equipment you get out what you put into the grow.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh, and I would recommend leaving the plant (eh hem, little ting) alone. Looks like it's getting sprayed as well. It's a seedling, it doesn't need moisture above at the moment (it isn't a clone without roots). Let it use the water you give it before applying more water. Keep it simple stupid (KISS method).


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lol it aint about being green fingered just common sense with some research, all gotta start somewhere tho i spose.
> 
> when starting seeds ideally you have a propagator, put them seeds in a cup of water 24-72hr later they will split and a tap root will start to show once that happens put the seeds root side down into a peat pellet or rootriot and into the prop, another 24-72hr in the propagator the tap root will come out the bottom of the medium, once that happens get it out the prop to harden up under some lights and hay-presto you got a plant
> 
> ...


Do you know which pheno it is, I been offered one too don't know which one?


----------



## scrambo (Jun 29, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Do you know which pheno it is, I been offered one too don't know which one?


its a seedling Z, just from blimburn mate

just thought id pop a seed or 2 this run aint done seeds for yrs n yrs.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> its a seedling Z, just from blimburn mate
> 
> just thought id pop a seed or 2 this run aint done seeds for yrs n yrs.


A snide, Ffs Seedling? Never thought ide see the day, lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 29, 2017)

zeddd said:


> A snide, Ffs Seedling? Never thought ide see the day, lol


lolol

yeah mate times a changing, im growing dodging yanky strains like glue that do nowt but get you abit more stoned aint got half the flavour just cause people want em.........


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2017)

What you guys reckon about Ben vs Collins fight, ffs, 50 year olds? Collins said he's only doing it for a paycheck to buy more land. Wouldn't be me paying to watch that fight just so some twat can go off and buy more land.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 30, 2017)

DST said:


> What you guys reckon about Ben vs Collins fight, ffs, 50 year olds? Collins said he's only doing it for a paycheck to buy more land. Wouldn't be me paying to watch that fight just so some twat can go off and buy more land.



He needs the land to grow potatoes il hav u know


----------



## DruidCYM (Jun 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> what soil is that? your seedling looks very small for 3wks as i say mine in the previous pic isnt even 3wks old.
> 
> best bet it to read,read,read about growing get your knowledge of growing improved and invest in soil,nutes and better equipment you get out what you put into the grow.


Soil is John innes No2 potting compost, recommended on one of the many websites i have visited in the last couple of months, 
there is a lot of conflicting info out there, gets confusing for a complete noob like me.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> He needs the land to grow potatoes il hav u know


Lol. Hows the wee yin doing lad?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jun 30, 2017)

DST said:


> Lol. Hows the wee yin doing lad?


Ahh all is good ... teethin now its great fun


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh all is good ... teethin now its great fun


Aye. The fun never ends.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 30, 2017)

DST said:


> Aye. The fun never ends.


Your obviously partaking in drugs D !


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Your obviously partaking in drugs D !


perish the thought lol.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2017)

DST said:


> What you guys reckon about Ben vs Collins fight, ffs, 50 year olds? Collins said he's only doing it for a paycheck to buy more land. Wouldn't be me paying to watch that fight just so some twat can go off and buy more land.


Fuk yes pay check for some fake fighting, ide take the cunt and buy some lights


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2017)

Ben reckons he's in the best shape of his life...since he was smoking cannabis when he was fighting previously.....twat. Really? Blaming weed for loosing your fights you bell end. Doesn't really fit with what goes on in mma these days.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2017)

DruidCYM said:


> Soil is John innes No2 potting compost, recommended on one of the many websites i have visited in the last couple of months,
> there is a lot of conflicting info out there, gets confusing for a complete noob like me.


Anything else mixed in with the soil? I used no2 and found it great, but found it to be much better with some perlite and fine gravel (can't recall exactly but think I ended up with a 3:2:1 mix of soil: perlite:gravel)


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2017)

Seems like American clone onlies are the money crop atm, geezer didn't even look at the cheese I had, good luck auto growers lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 1, 2017)

DST said:


> Ben reckons he's in the best shape of his life...since he was smoking cannabis when he was fighting previously.....twat. Really? Blaming weed for loosing your fights you bell end. Doesn't really fit with what goes on in mma these days.


Lol lazy stoner couldn't be rsed to throw punches but could be fked to eat burgers n smoke dope ...
Fkin bs


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Seems like American clone onlies are the money crop atm, geezer didn't even look at the cheese I had, good luck auto growers lol


I'll drop you a pm end of the month if you've still been unable to shift it


----------



## scrambo (Jul 1, 2017)

Shorely the wont get new licenses to box tho at there age?


----------



## scrambo (Jul 1, 2017)

DruidCYM said:


> Soil is John innes No2 potting compost, recommended on one of the many websites i have visited in the last couple of months,
> there is a lot of conflicting info out there, gets confusing for a complete noob like me.


That is the problem theres so many ways to grow weed well and so many different opinions online

Honestly best way to learn is do your own research read as much as you can but then learn from your own mistakes or else you got so many different people telling u this way or that is right or wrong lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2017)

Fuck me. No post since saturday. Is this just in this thread, or has the whole forum quietened down a bit? I did a little reading around and saw that the like of uncle buck seem to have taken things to a whole new level of low. He now makes EDL members look like bloody saints.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 5, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck me. No post since saturday. Is this just in this thread, or has the whole forum quietened down a bit? I did a little reading around and saw that the like of uncle buck seem to have taken things to a whole new level of low. He now makes EDL members look like bloody saints.


Threads gone quiet but better that than post after post of utter unreadable shite imo, forum is a safe space for inflated arse holes and paid shills


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2017)

^^^^ oh gawd, has it come to this !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

Whats everyone at tonight ye boring cunts?


----------



## budman111 (Jul 8, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck me. No post since saturday. Is this just in this thread, or has the whole forum quietened down a bit? I did a little reading around and saw that the like of uncle buck seem to have taken things to a whole new level of low. He now makes EDL members look like bloody saints.


The site owner gets away with murder. wonder why.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

Has anyone heard of slipper? Wonder what's happened the poor cunt


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2017)

I was thinking the very same thing yesterday MG. here's hoping he's good. Any one recommend a dehumidifier out of Argos ? It's playing cunting havoc in cella !!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

Probly get what u pay for baz, worth spending the doe if it's causing havoc. Feels good having no grow worries lol....but really it sucks!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

Aye about slipper, hes either busted or in the nut house or worse dead? I reckon busted, what ye think


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Probly get what u pay for baz, worth spending the doe if it's causing havoc. Feels good having no grow worries lol....but really it sucks!


Yeah like having no grow on would be the biggest worry, I could stop smoking weed but stop growing it brrrrrrrrh


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm sure he's ok mate, I think Zedd shouted at him & it didn't go down too well lmao , he seemed to go quiet, detox I think . I'm basted fucked after 2 muffs ! The rot in a separate tent with last of that Kush I was doing. Gg & Exo fine , but like I say , humidity is constant on the up , weather isn't helping I'm not too botherd as its shite anyways


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yeah like having no grow on would be the biggest worry, I could stop smoking weed but stop growing it brrrrrrrrh


See Ive stopped growing it but smoking it...now ur having a laugh. Would love to grow bit just ain't worth it atm


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yeah like having no grow on would be the biggest worry, I could stop smoking weed but stop growing it brrrrrrrrh


Anymore wild nights on this frog juice and shit zeddd?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2017)

Imagine a sesh with Z ! I think I'd be on disability after , psychiatric that is .


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 8, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Imagine a sesh with Z ! I think I'd be on disability after , psychiatric that is .


Your probly on disability anyway ye cunt lmao!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey all, just seen this UK thread, I'm starting a grow White widow x big bud with Meizhi 600w in a 4x4 tent. 

Anyone know where I can get cheap silica and root growth supplements from in UK? I mean cheap as well, I'm on a budget here


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Your probly on disability anyway ye cunt lmao!


Oi Oi lol , I've never claimed fek all MG !!! Worked since I was 14


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Oi Oi lol , I've never claimed fek all MG !!! Worked since I was 14


Only messing baz, me neither, always worked. What's on the cards today m8


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Only messing baz, me neither, always worked. What's on the cards today m8


I know mate lol, I've just spunked £160 on a dehumidifier from Argos ! It's down there now , so hopefully bring it down in a few hrs .


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2017)

The gg nugs aren't huge, but by fuck there solid as & shining bright


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I know mate lol, I've just spunked £160 on a dehumidifier from Argos ! It's down there now , so hopefully bring it down in a few hrs .


Hope it does the job


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2017)

Have you tapped the dehumidifier into a bucket/external res or are you using the reservoir from the unit? They normally turn themselves off when its full so mind and empty before going to bed the dehueys also increase temps. I use to run mine at lights off.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 9, 2017)

^^^^^^^ No D , it's got a 4ltr tank so should be ok for a bit, yes I will just run at lights out, humidity is down to around 55% when there on


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Anymore wild nights on this frog juice and shit zeddd?


Yes last frog was horrific and put me off for a bit, had it in my neck and inside ears, my throats swelled couldn't breathe too well turned pink and green and vomited 3 litres, felt done in for a few weeks but all for the better no doubt, I'll go back sometime when I forget the last one


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 10, 2017)

Mail z


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 12, 2017)

Everyone died and gone to hell in here...


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm already here MG, waiting for the rest of you


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2017)

Roy there too baz?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2017)

ovo said:


> Roy there too baz?


Go on ......


----------



## makka (Jul 12, 2017)

Evening lads 
I tell ya what lads, looks like slippers got caught slipping.
he was on at me for ages for the gg, he well couldn't wait for it, had side deals set the lot.
now there's absolute silence from him I've inboxed and emailed him, nothing.
Cant be rehab he was middle of a grow lol

How's everyone anyway?


----------



## makka (Jul 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Go on ......


 reminds me of prisoners shouting from pad to pad lol


----------



## spooningbadgers (Jul 13, 2017)

Oi oi, long time no see


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

makka said:


> How's everyone anyway?


Busy by the looks of things mate!


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Busy by the looks of things mate!


Aye I know not seen it this quiet in few year? 
Something I'm not aware of lol


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

Summer time. Always goes dead in riu...except for the politics and lec/fukkin cobb section...zzzzz


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2017)

Been doing some outdoor with light dep.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 14, 2017)

makka said:


> Evening lads
> I tell ya what lads, looks like slippers got caught slipping.
> he was on at me for ages for the gg, he well couldn't wait for it, had side deals set the lot.
> now there's absolute silence from him I've inboxed and emailed him, nothing.
> ...


I hope the worst hasn't happened. But he was well into his cob thread and had big plans, doesn't look good.


----------



## makka (Jul 14, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I hope the worst hasn't happened. But he was well into his cob thread and had big plans, doesn't look good.


He does tend to pull disappearing acts at times tho so neva know till he rears his head lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2017)

Well what the fuck is up peeps. Been a while. I'm back on my feet or knees hahaha


----------



## zeddd (Jul 15, 2017)

So many come and go it's hard to keep tabs, this isn't the place for psychotherapy imo, nice grow don


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well what the fuck is up peeps. Been a while. I'm back on my feet or knees hahaha
> 
> View attachment 3978568


Good to see it lad. Focus the energies


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice buds Don, glad to see you're back doing your thing!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2017)

Evening, I've just got back from church


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening, I've just got back from church


Confessing ur sins baz?


----------



## makka (Jul 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening, I've just got back from church


You didn't burst into flames then lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2017)

How dare you, I'm a good boy I am !, @MG not long now m8 .


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 17, 2017)

Well the training hasn't got to plan this time there well small nowt like the others just don't think that strain likes it but got a few more weeks to see what she is gonna do fairly gutted to be honest. An same as hope the worse hasn't happens to slipper


----------



## makka (Jul 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> How dare you, I'm a good boy I am !, @MG not long now m8 .


I wouldn't get through door me lol
Not long now till the gg is ready 
Best run with her up to date hardest buds I've ever done 
Will get a shot up laters


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2017)

Weed is my jesus


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2017)

Amen to that Z !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> How dare you, I'm a good boy I am !, @MG not long now m8 .


Well it was either confessions or stealing the charity box lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2017)

Neither m8, I just have a thing for vickers !


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2017)

Rambo about is he? I worry about folk when they ain't been on.....well folk I like anyway


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Neither m8, I just have a thing for vickers !


It'll be a sexual thing known you lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2017)

Lmao , everyone has fucked off !!! Or is it harvest festival time ? No fucker wants mates then lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 17, 2017)

@zedd how long are you letting the gg go Z ? Mines 8 week & looks like it was done last week ! Lol


----------



## scrambo (Jul 17, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Rambo about is he? I worry about folk when they ain't been on.....well folk I like anyway


im always about mg lol 

threads just been boring as fuck aint been arsed to post


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2017)

scrambo said:


> im always about mg lol
> 
> threads just been boring as fuck aint been arsed to post


Just checking..


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @zedd how long are you letting the gg go Z ? Mines 8 week & looks like it was done last week ! Lol


10 baz it gets Frosties and much stronger


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2017)

What the views on this mayweather mcgregor fight? It's shit for boxing either way amd win win for mcgregor imo


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 17, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What the views on this mayweather mcgregor fight? It's shit for boxing either way amd win win for mcgregor imo


I just hope Mcgregor goes into auto pilot and pulls off some illegal moves and knocks the smug cunt out.
All them years of training muscle memory, I don't know how you can turn it off when different rules apply. Its like an automatic action without any thinking.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 17, 2017)

I either see mcgregor knocking him out or it goin the distance and Floyd winning on points. Mayweather hasn't knocked anyone out in years and before that knockout he hadn't knocked anyone out in 10 years ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2017)

Mcgreggor isn't a boxer, Mayweather will let him play for a bit then give him his first real boxing lesson and knock him the fuk out, mcgreggor won't land to many of his telegraphed punches on May weather either.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 17, 2017)

Alright lads.... and ladies? Didn't even know there was a uk thread I would of been here sooner! So what's everyone got cooking at the minute? I'm in the midlands and everyone just seem to be on the cheese.. iv currently got 2 triangle kush cookies going but 2 lads I know managed to get hold of the same cuts so I'm looking to switch it up a little.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Alright lads.... and ladies? Didn't even know there was a uk thread I would of been here sooner! So what's everyone got cooking at the minute? I'm in the midlands and everyone just seem to be on the cheese.. iv currently got 2 triangle kush cookies going but 2 lads I know managed to get hold of the same cuts so I'm looking to switch it up a little.


Mostly northern lights n white widow autos


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 18, 2017)

Never ran autos .. I only do 2 plants at a time so never seen the point. One of my mates runs them all the time gets good results but he does a lot of them! Anything out there other than cheese?????


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Mcgreggor isn't a boxer, Mayweather will let him play for a bit then give him his first real boxing lesson and knock him the fuk out, mcgreggor won't land to many of his telegraphed punches on May weather either.


Zeddd last time mayweather knocked someone out was 2011, ortiz, and that was a controversial one, last proper knockout he had was Ricky Hatton in 2007. Long time ago, 10 fucking years and with his little brittle hands now I can't see it lol


----------



## scrambo (Jul 18, 2017)

mayweather aint knocking no1 out lmao he may well dance around mcgreggor for 12 rounds and win on points tho, either that or mcgreg knocks him the fuck out.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2017)

Lol he's practically Stephen Hawkins but he will still deck mcgreggor imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> mayweather aint knocking no1 out lmao he may well dance around mcgreggor for 12 rounds and win on points tho, either that or mcgreg knocks him the fuck out.


Exactly what I think. If Floyd wins and theres a rematch Floyd said he'd take him in the octagon lmfao


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2017)

Mcgregor will make it entertaining either way cos floyds a boring cunt


----------



## scrambo (Jul 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Exactly what I think. If Floyd wins and theres a rematch Floyd said he'd take him in the octagon lmfao


lolol mcreg would destroy him ufc rules, i personally think he will knock mayweather out in boxing rules really hope so, and that it dont turn into the usual borefest that is a mayweather fight.....

doubt either cares all that much about the result tho kinda money they are getting for the fight!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2017)

Imo golden age was haggler hearns Leonard Duran, anyone of those would have beaten Mayweather, however mcgreggor has never had a proper boxing match, his first is to a superb,if dull, boxer, it's going to be embarrassing to watch imo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 18, 2017)

Embarrassing for mayweather when he gets put on his ass with an elbow to the brow and then chocked the fuck out lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Embarrassing for mayweather when he gets put on his ass with an elbow to the brow and then chocked the fuck out lol


We can only hope he goes rogue and chokes out the arrogant cunt but its all a big show


----------



## zeddd (Jul 18, 2017)

Purse estimates are usd 400 m Mayweather, 120 + million mcgreggor


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I worry about folk when they ain't been on.....well folk I like anyway


Same ol odds and sods, a few new pollinations. All's well, thanks Holmes.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 18, 2017)

Id take the pair of em for a mere mill , doubt it would be a long fight lol, fek , I'd sell me legs for a mill


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone used one of these


----------



## ovo (Jul 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Anyone used one of these


should work well, why?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 20, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40670010


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 20, 2017)

ovo said:


> should work well, why?


Cuz it cost a fair bit lol


----------



## ovo (Jul 20, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Cuz it cost a fair bit lol


ever used bubble bags. or brush across lg trim screen for fair amount kief too.


----------



## makka (Jul 22, 2017)

ovo said:


> ever used bubble bags. or brush across lg trim screen for fair amount kief too.


Bubble bags is all I use and water swear by them always clean as if not to greedy on the washes


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 22, 2017)

I will at some point try that way but iv got 90 quid in that tumbler so beed that to pay for it sen


----------



## 2stonerstrying (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey I'm In UK (n.i) new to here and doing my first grow I'm totally winging it just one plant not even sure if it's male/female yet. It was a seed in a bag and after complaining constantly at the Increasing cost I thought I'd give it a bash. Basic set up, decent enough light I put it under light when second lot of fan leaves came (had to buy light) I'm day 20 under light it's really leafy was gonna switch it next week is it too early ? I can see some roots at bottom so think maybe it a needs a bigger pot, I'm really winging this n hoping for the best I'll post some pics. The more feedback the better.. thanks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## zeddd (Jul 22, 2017)

2stonerstrying said:


> Hey I'm In UK (n.i) new to here and doing my first grow I'm totally winging it just one plant not even sure if it's male/female yet. It was a seed in a bag and after complaining constantly at the Increasing cost I thought I'd give it a bash. Basic set up, decent enough light I put it under light when second lot of fan leaves came (had to buy light) I'm day 20 under light it's really leafy was gonna switch it next week is it too early ? I can see some roots at bottom so think maybe it a needs a bigger pot, I'm really winging this n hoping for the best I'll post some pics. The more feedback the better.. thanks View attachment 3982476 View attachment 3982478 View attachment 3982479


Best plant I've ever seen, roots too? Fuk me


----------



## 2stonerstrying (Jul 22, 2017)

cheers for the sarcasm I was only looking advice as a novice


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

2stonerstrying said:


> cheers for the sarcasm I was only looking advice as a novice


Don't need advice mate plant looks healthy .. keep doing what you're doing, hit any problems head over to the plant problem section , you'll get the help you need there, not on the uk thread.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

2stonerstrying said:


> cheers for the sarcasm I was only looking advice as a novice


Plus have a little read about pre-sexing and you can flip when ever you want all depends how big you want the plant to be which is obviously determined by you grow space.. but bare in mind the plant will stretch during the first couple weeks of flower , some can double in size!


----------



## 2stonerstrying (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks I was just hoping it looked healthy I have read up as much as I can but will keep reading when I get time (I'm a busy working mum this is my new hobby as sick of paying a fortune for my smoke) I'm gonna repot it a bit bigger pot tomorrow and flip light Wednesday and pray for a girl I'm gonna try some feminised auto next time fancy trying white widow auto it seems to cope with basic grow set ups like mine from what I have read


----------



## ovo (Jul 23, 2017)

2stonerstrying said:


> I'm gonna try some feminised auto next time


auto flower is synonymous with low yield.


----------



## 2stonerstrying (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe not then


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2017)

ovo said:


> auto flower is synonymous with low yield.


Think Different autos give good yield by all account. Bud and smoke for me was still middle of the road.l when i tried it.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

2stonerstrying said:


> Thanks I was just hoping it looked healthy I have read up as much as I can but will keep reading when I get time (I'm a busy working mum this is my new hobby as sick of paying a fortune for my smoke) I'm gonna repot it a bit bigger pot tomorrow and flip light Wednesday and pray for a girl I'm gonna try some feminised auto next time fancy trying white widow auto it seems to cope with basic grow set ups like mine from what I have read


Great hobby aswell .. I love mine ! I do two at a time veg for 4 weeks .. and my system creates a monster lol I'm hydro though. Fem seeds are the way to go if space is an issue or doing small plant numbers even better if you can get hold of clones or keep a small mother?


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

Some of my pals are getting 35oz a plant with 4 week veg... and yes you read that right! I'm looking at 20+ a plant again with 4 week veg.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2017)

^lol, and @2stonerstrying very nice plant don't mind us many of us are drunk and stoned, post offensive shit we can't remember the next day, not me... but some do


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> ^lol, and @2stonerstrying very nice plant don't mind us many of us are drunk and stoned, post offensive shit we can't remember the next day, not me... but some do


Hmmm


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2017)

So Irish what do you reckon with this fight?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Im not to sure man ... i cant see floyd knockin conor out i think he will win on points but the first few rounds should be interesting if conor doesnt do anything in first couple of rounds his done .. .


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 23, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Some of my pals are getting 35oz a plant with 4 week veg... and yes you read that right! I'm looking at 20+ a plant again with 4 week veg.


Using how much light?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Im not to sure man ... i cant see floyd knockin conor out i think he will win on points but the first few rounds should be interesting if conor doesnt do anything in first couple of rounds his done .. .


Mcgreggor is not a natural puncher but a good fighter all round, Mayweather is great with his fists n it's a boxing match


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Using how much light?


600 over each


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Using how much light?


Here's mine 2 plants 2 lights , that's with 4 weeks veg . Each have a 1mx1m space .. I'm hoping for 20 a plant.. I have a mate with the same system running 9 plants 9 lights getting 35 a plant. That pic is one plant .


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 23, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Using how much light?


It's a green man system if anyone's interested in big big results.. I want everyone to smash it. Im not here to bullshit anyone.. I'm a noob when it comes to growing. The guy who designed the system works at premier grow in hinkley, his names graham and he'll tell you everything you need to know. Gypsys round here some can't even read or write getting these results. The systems fool proof and breaking all the records.. I'm not special neither are my mates ... anyone can get these results.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 24, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> It's a green man system if anyone's interested in big big results.. I want everyone to smash it. Im not here to bullshit anyone.. I'm a noob when it comes to growing. The guy who designed the system works at premier grow in hinkley, his names graham and he'll tell you everything you need to know. Gypsys round here some can't even read or write getting these results. The systems fool proof and breaking all the records.. I'm not special neither are my mates ... anyone can get these results.


Well I have heard of big numbers been pulled from 1 plant but with 4 weeks veg that's crazy. Especially with one 600.
Not heard of the green man system. But would love to see your progress. Perhaps start a thread and document it from where your at now till the finish. I'l defo sub to that.
Nice one.

Edit, Is it from seed or from clone?


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 24, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Well I have heard of big numbers been pulled from 1 plant but with 4 weeks veg that's crazy. Especially with one 600.
> Not heard of the green man system. But would love to see your progress. Perhaps start a thread and document it from where your at now till the finish. I'l defo sub to that.
> Nice one.
> 
> Edit, Is it from seed or from clone?


From clone mate albeit pretty small clones.. 1st pic is 29th may , 2nd is 15th June, 3rd is 4th July and the last is 14th July... it's been exactly 8weeks since that first picture and that was about a week after the clones went in. I've been in flower now for 5 weeks although it took 2 weeks for them to show pretty slow really but they are a solid 9 week strain. I'm planning on doing a full journal next time round so I'll hit you up when that's ready. The green man system is a combo system so basically it's dwc , flood n drain and top feed drip all in one . Every 31/2 hours the whole system drains to an external res for 1/2 hour leaving the roots in air then sends it all back .. so easy and looks the part only down side is it's pretty expensive to buy .. but you'll get that back first time round. Any questions bud ... fire away .


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 24, 2017)

I googled "the green man system" After your previous post. Seems there is no water pump and it works on an air line. The reason I manual water is due to noise.. I Hate any noise. That's why I stopped using my own flood and drain. I could hear the water pumps vibrate through my entire house.
So whats the noise level like when your running an air line to power the water flow? @GiveMeKnowledge


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 24, 2017)

Pretty quiet you just get the slurpy bubble sound no more than the bubbling in dwc.. I'm growing upstairs (wooden floor) in a room next to my neighbors.. I can't here a thing with the doors closed. I used to run a crappy heilea 6 way airpump which I could here from everywhere in my house but I changed it out for a single output much higher flow and it is super silent! I don't even have to hang it up it just sits on the floor, another good thing about it is you can shove some 4mm drip line in and get the air from outside your tent/room which help keeps water temps down.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 24, 2017)

Plus the pumps aren't running 24/7 only kick in every 31/2hrs the half he late floods again.. unlike most recirculating systems where the pumps are constantly going.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 24, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Pretty quiet you just get the slurpy bubble sound no more than the bubbling in dwc.. I'm growing upstairs (wooden floor) in a room next to my neighbors.. I can't here a thing with the doors closed. I used to run a crappy heilea 6 way airpump which I could here from everywhere in my house but I changed it out for a single output much higher flow and it is super silent! I don't even have to hang it up it just sits on the floor, another good thing about it is you can shove some 4mm drip line in and get the air from outside your tent/room which help keeps water temps down.


Cool, sounds about the same as my situation.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 24, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Cool, sounds about the same as my situation.


Couple pics I just took mate .. that's the pump I use now , it is seriously quiet! And my main res and the brain.


----------



## Flowki (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey all, my friend is looking to start a small setup and I am trying to give him a hand. He will have a passive intake but I am not up to date with a decent out take these days. I was looking at a 8" single speed rhino fan that is speed control compatible, are they ok?. As he does not need an intake I've been unable to track down a single socket controller for min/max out take while being volt controlled. I found this for around £50 inc sensor but not sure if it adjusts volts to avoid humming. the price seems a little low compared to twin controllers but maybe it's good?. Any ideas on filters?, read some mixed reviews.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 24, 2017)

How big is the space he's trying to exhaust? And is it a tent or room?Plus how many lights he planning on running?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 24, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Hey all, my friend is looking to start a small setup and I am trying to give him a hand. He will have a passive intake but I am not up to date with a decent out take these days. I was looking at a 8" single speed rhino fan that is speed control compatible, are they ok?. As he does not need an intake I've been unable to track down a single socket controller for min/max out take while being volt controlled. I found this for around £50 inc sensor but not sure if it adjusts volts to avoid humming. the price seems a little low compared to twin controllers but maybe it's good?. Any ideas on filters?, read some mixed reviews.


Your friend! Lol, its you really isn't it


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 24, 2017)

Haha I thought that lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 25, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Hey all, my friend is looking to start a small setup and I am trying to give him a hand. He will have a passive intake but I am not up to date with a decent out take these days. I was looking at a 8" single speed rhino fan that is speed control compatible, are they ok?. As he does not need an intake I've been unable to track down a single socket controller for min/max out take while being volt controlled. I found this for around £50 inc sensor but not sure if it adjusts volts to avoid humming. the price seems a little low compared to twin controllers but maybe it's good?. Any ideas on filters?, read some mixed reviews.


I think rhino do a fan speed controller with night and day temps and temp probe. But I cant find a single fan one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RHINO-RC-1-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-like-primair-Hydroponics-/271550404966?epid=1366369194&hash=item3f39aa5966:g:Xj8AAOxyRhBSqwNQ

Or this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Fan-Speed-Controller-Silent-No-Motor-Hum-Automatic-Temperature-Control/282343548200?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160323102634&meid=ac54b4c66979465a972c28d35b44288b&pid=100623&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=263050842038

I don't think the SMS controller you linked is a variable transformer type. Might be wrong but based on the size of it I doubt it is. Plus the SMS ones that are a cross between digital and variable transformers are about £200.

Filters, I have never had trouble with rhino but recently heard of folks complaining about them. Mountain air are supposed to be better.


----------



## Flowki (Jul 25, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Your friend! Lol, its you really isn't it


Na really it is ;p.


----------



## Flowki (Jul 25, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I think rhino do a fan speed controller with night and day temps and temp probe. But I cant find a single fan one.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RHINO-RC-1-FAN-SPEED-CONTROLLER-like-primair-Hydroponics-/271550404966?epid=1366369194&hash=item3f39aa5966:g:Xj8AAOxyRhBSqwNQ
> 
> Or this.
> ...


The rhino twin controller is fine to only use one fan with?. Yeah I've read some bad reviews about rhino filters too.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 25, 2017)

Flowki said:


> The rhino twin controller is fine to only use one fan with?.


I Don't have one but I don't see why not. As long as your not exceeding the wattage or amperage your fine.
I don't see how not using one of the sockets can hurt.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 25, 2017)

ive recently started using a rhino fan and filter first time and no problems so far, have got the twin speed 6'' high power one with a rhino filter, use to use can filters for ages, mountain air filters spose to be some of the best tho?


----------



## limonene (Jul 25, 2017)

Mountain air are the best and only brand I will consider. But I also use a online ozone for last 3 weeks. Just in case.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 25, 2017)

Belt and braces approach can't fail Lim, I'm scared how nose blind I am from clone onlies


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 25, 2017)

I used mountain air filters and there hard to beat. Wish I still had one lol


----------



## makka (Jul 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Belt and braces approach can't fail Lim, I'm scared how nose blind I am from clone onlies


Same Z all everyone says to me is your stinking of green, what you got? n I can't smell a thing? I think I smoke so much I sweat thc? Lol for real tho


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 26, 2017)

Watching weed dry is much worse than paint !


----------



## limonene (Jul 26, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Belt and braces approach can't fail Lim, I'm scared how nose blind I am from clone onlies


Lol yeah I just assume if I've been within a 1 meter radius of plants then I stink.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2017)

I've gone back to living organic s soiless water only, gg4 is green n healthy from the start, fat frosty buds, mostly perlite and compost tea, kelp, ewc, guano...biobiz for the chase


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 27, 2017)

Fuck sake went bk to check my girls and there fucked yet agen can't trust no one to look after them so that means my six week holls are gonna be driving bk to sort them every two days. Just hope I can get them bk. So how's every one not been on for a bit


----------



## makka (Jul 27, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Fuck sake went bk to check my girls and there fucked yet agen can't trust no one to look after them so that means my six week holls are gonna be driving bk to sort them every two days. Just hope I can get them bk. So how's every one not been on for a bit


Use a res with timer on drip steaks (not FLOOD steaks) you will be good just put drip trays under the pots and set it to just a little less than they need every 24h to make sure you don't over drip the trays under the pots (unlikely) and you can get through your hols m8 hassle free 

OR 

Heavily overwater fill trays to and leavem 
Like overwatrr on purpose 

Sack driving back every 48 lol think of the money on juice!


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks dude but I ain't got out like that at min but when I go home tomoz I'll go to the shop see what they got pal. And it's not to bad only a hr away from home. Thanks for ur reply


----------



## makka (Jul 27, 2017)

Thought you was talking 100 mile or somat 

Trip to shops lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jul 27, 2017)

Na hahaha if it was then I'd have to stay at home and leave the gf at the van


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2017)

Cheers for that Z , you got me wanting to go back to hydro now !


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2017)

Mail MG


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers for that Z , you got me wanting to go back to hydro now !


Hydros handy baz, it's what I'll be doin when I get goin again, if ever lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm itching to go alien again MG ! Lol . Love the control mate


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers for that Z , you got me wanting to go back to hydro now !


We've all got our preferred styles yet most of us grow coco, I'm fukin done with it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 27, 2017)

I grew soil once and then went hydro, mostly because I could leave it for 4-5 days with being away working, never tried coco ever lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm switching mainly for the increased resin and flav. The current crew are experts so this will give me the edge, also I can do this pissed up, water into can onto plant, very little scope for fukups


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2017)

I handed out three blunts, one ammo, an exo and a gg4, without saying what they were, geezer hits the exo hard and says, "nice cheese , I'm really stoned man, but no one wants cheese except for Percy" lol
Smokes the gg4 n offers silly money. Do believe the hype it seems if you are a retail punter


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2017)

Doing it for fun & doing it for a living certainly takes the sparkle out of it .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 27, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Doing it for fun & doing it for a living certainly takes the sparkle out of it .


It's still fun brother


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 27, 2017)

I find 35oz from 1 plant under 1 x 600w in 1sqm of space very, very hard to believe.

Because exactly 35oz of top shelf Exodus Cheese from 16 plants under 3 x 600w in 2.4sqm of space looks like this......

 
 
 



And if we have it right, even Heath Robinson didn't pull 35oz from 1 under 1 in 1.

I'd be inclined to call bullshit.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 27, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I find 35oz from 1 plant under 1 x 600w in 1sqm of space very, very hard to believe.
> 
> Because exactly 35oz of top shelf Exodus Cheese from 16 plants under 3 x 600w in 2.4sqm of space looks like this......
> 
> ...


I concur with that ,Ive done same grow , except I didn't use tubes & I had 42 oz, but I did trim lots of pop  nice Yorkie


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2017)

35oz of 70s flacid porno dick colas that reeck of Big Bud or Power Plant i bet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

What 2lb'ers with vert 1000's look like.


----------



## makka (Jul 28, 2017)

Wouldn't mind a space like that ^^
Bet some serious numbers come out of there


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I find 35oz from 1 plant under 1 x 600w in 1sqm of space very, very hard to believe.
> 
> Because exactly 35oz of top shelf Exodus Cheese from 16 plants under 3 x 600w in 2.4sqm of space looks like this......
> 
> ...


Look mate I came here to learn and share my experiences not to lie to some guys I wont ever meet lol plus I never said I was pulling 35 but I will be disappointed if I don't pull 20 a plant in 1x1msq .. my buddy IS pulling 35 a plant consistently though he isn't restricted with space and he does 9 at a time and definitely not big bud or power haha like I said further up ring premiere grow hinkley speak to graham. He knows a guy who done 40+ on the green man system ! Notice them pics are in soil or coco whatever...big difference from rdwc ayy. Keep pushing for your 3/4 oz plants I'll do mine. I don't need to convince anyone and I certainly ain't bullshiting.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

DST said:


> 35oz of 70s flacid porno dick colas that reeck of Big Bud or Power Plant i bet.


Who Even grows that shit anymore? Not me buddy I've got 2 triangle kush cookies on the go .. Or did you just want to talk about flacid porno dick?


----------



## ovo (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> I don't need to convince anyone and I certainly ain't bullshiting.


k yet u seem to be bragging about a guy you know, his yield. then ya next go on about about a friend of a friend. we want first hand knowledge


----------



## scrambo (Jul 28, 2017)

This glue is very viney n needs some serious support but apart from that not had a problem 

Seems to yield well and after topping the fuck out of em haven't really had a problem with stretch takes any nutes I give it no probs am enjoying growing it alot more than I thought.

Only prob of sorts ive had is some clones I took into flower where abit of a pain to get rooted.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> What 2lb'ers with vert 1000's look like.
> 
> View attachment 3985825


And this is what 2 20oz plants look like with 2 600s dropped over them


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> k yet u seem to be bragging about a guy you know, his yield. then ya next go on about about a friend of a friend. we want first hand knowledge


Not bragging mate I just like to show off my plants like everyone else but people like to call bullshit when they aren't getting the same results. I'm not a liar why would I need to? Like I said you can do your research yourself I'm not the only one getting these numbers on this system and I'm not even near what others round here are getting so carry on calling bullshit I'm not fussed.


----------



## ovo (Jul 28, 2017)

Comparing soil/soiless dirt type medium to dro, or DWC, isn't apples to apples since they are two different animals.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Comparing soil/soiless dirt type medium to dro, or DWC, isn't apples to apples since they are two different animals.


Exactly... I'm not here to cause a fuss . You guys probably been growing a lot longer than me but I'm no liar . Them pics that Yorkshire guy posted are soil grows other than the vert setup which is impressive but how's he tryna compare soil to full rdwc is beyond me? This system does all the work I just gotta make sure everything is sweet in the ph/ec department and watch them fly. I'm no master grower never claimed to be either!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

Because, if you use logic for even one second, it's not about the medium it's about the physical space needed to yield 35oz.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Because, if you use logic for even one second, it's not about the medium it's about the physical space needed to yield 35oz.


And if you read my post I'm not pulling 35oz my pal is with no space restrictions.
Edit. Oh and 9 600w lights ... if you can't grasp that don't worry about it carry on with whatever it is you do.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

Feels like I'm making enemies and that's not what I want to do .. so let's leave it be , you don't believe me that's your choice .


----------



## lukio (Jul 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I Hate any noise.


Same boat. My pumps worry me. I've thought about floating them in my rez...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> And if you read my post I'm not pulling 35oz my pal is with no space restrictions.


Yeah I didn't say you did, I was talking about your mate pulling 35oz.

OK if your mate has no space restrictions fair enough, I may have misread your 1sqm as his 1sqm.



That aside, you are still saying that your mate is pulling 35oz from 1 plant under 1 single 600w bulb.

Look at how much space is needed to fit my 35oz of solid baseball bat Exodus Cheese colas in, a whole 2.4m tent, and they were grown under 3 x 600w bulbs with perfectly even coverage and all plants pretty much the same size, the plants are just the right height to utilize all the light penetration without any popcorn, efficient as fuck my tent is.

Look how big/thick/full those colas are and how many of them there is and how much physical space they take up.

  


You're trying to tell us that your mate is getting the exact same amount of bud from 1 plant, in far less space, with only 1 light AND penetration light loss to deal with.
Do you realize what a fucking impossibly stupid, manga freak of a plant that would look like?

Not to mention your mate would be the best grower I've ever heard about and would be truly the stuff of legends.

Like I said, not even Heath Robinson pulled that amount from 1 plant and a single 600w and he is a legend.



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

And you clearly don't understand the significance of this picture.......



Those are 2lb ish plants (at finish), so just less than 35oz.

They are grown with vertically hung 1000w bulbs, vertical side lighting beats lit from above all day long.
1000w bulbs beat 600's all day long.


Your pal is getting the same/better yield with much less light overall and with a much less efficient lighting arrangement all because he uses the particular buckets/piping/pump set up he does?

Yeah, seems legit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Oh and 9 600w lights ...


Yeah you said 9 plants with 9 x 600w lights.

So that is 1 single 600w light per plant.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And you clearly don't understand the significance of this picture.......
> 
> View attachment 3986004
> 
> ...


I've seen it and it happens.. plenty people round leicester doing it . The system is popular round here as the guy who designed it is local. He also does exhibitions abroad and teaches people to get huge results. Mate your obviously good at what you do and know your shit (more than me anyway) but I'm not bullshitting on this. Them pics of mine were vegged for 4 weeks that's with me bending, fimming and plucking leaves left right and centre. Look on the system website says on there it's breaking all the records.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah you said 9 plants with 9 x 600w lights.
> 
> So that is 1 single 600w light per plant.


But it's 5400w in a garage.... does that count for anything? It would in my eyes anyway. It certainly lights up the room more than a single 600 would lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

Not to mention only 4 weeks v


GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Feels like I'm making enemies and that's not what I want to do .. so let's leave it be , you don't believe me that's your choice .


Best thing is to just document your grow from the point your at on a thread and pop a link to it here every now and then and say hello.
You have to understand every guy and his mates with a new product comes on here and shouts out "hey look what I did with this amazing new piece of equipment."
Plus were stoners and growers in the UK, we can be extra suspicious.
I know I can pull in theory 45 oz in 1.2x1.2m (based on a test scrog scaled up) But I couldn't fill that space with one plant in 4 weeks, but I also know that hydro systems in my limited experience with them can really crack on in veg, so maybe the system is so good its possible with the right training and a sizable clone to start.
I'm sceptical but take great pleasure in been proven wrong.
Take it as a compliment that folks here are sceptical, because there's some great growers with a lot of experience.
Your plant looks good, be great to see it though to the end.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Feels like I'm making enemies and that's not what I want to do .. so let's leave it be , you don't believe me that's your choice .


Best thing is to just document your grow from the point your at on a thread and pop a link to it here every now and then and say hello.
You have to understand every guy and his mates with a new product comes on here and shouts out "hey look what I did with this amazing new piece of equipment."
Plus were stoners and growers in the UK, we can be extra suspicious.
I know I can pull in theory 45 oz in 1.2x1.2m (based on a test scrog scaled up) But I couldn't fill that space with one plant in 4 weeks, but I also know that hydro systems in my limited experience with them can really crack on in veg, so maybe the system is so good its possible with the right training and a sizable clone to start.
I'm sceptical but take great pleasure in been proven wrong.
Take it as a compliment that folks here are sceptical, because there's some great growers with a lot of experience.
Your plants looks good, be great to see it though to the end.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> But it's 5400w in a garage.... does that count for anything? It would in my eyes anyway. It certainly lights up the room more than a single 600 would lol


and yeah that counts for a lot. Its like a commercial set up, everything has side lighting from the neighbouring plants lights. All that light overlap makes a huge difference.


----------



## makka (Jul 28, 2017)

Lol always fun when yorkie shows up 

I ran Dwc for years few pics on this thread I think few year back best I ever got horizontal and was scrog with the cheese fem from ghs not exo and it was 20 or 21 I'm not 2 sure?
in a 1.2 tent 600 coolhood nothing could off been done better from my view point I worked my ass everyday under the net for 30min and that's hard when the floor has a Wilma 4 big On it drilled out with a separate return res 50 + 50 litre everything dialled from seed 7 to 8 week veg
Flowered for 9 week 4 plants 

I really can't picture 35 in 1 sqm even in my mind

Any way some gg4 2 600s in hoods 
9 plants 100% coco 18ltr pots at 8 an half week 

 
Don't know how to flip the the pic and don't wanna edit it cause will have to delete metadata again and that's what flipped it in 1st place??? Shit app

Hoping for 14 to 16 a light fingers crossed might not get 10 lol
But they are rocks


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> I've seen it and it happens.. plenty people round leicester doing it . The system is popular round here as the guy who designed it is local. He also does exhibitions abroad and teaches people to get huge results. Mate your obviously good at what you do and know your shit (more than me anyway) but I'm not bullshitting on this. Them pics of mine were vegged for 4 weeks that's with me bending, fimming and plucking leaves left right and centre. Look on the system website says on there it's breaking all the records.


Plumbing doesn't beat raw light power and the efficiency of vertical bulbs by that amount.

A single 600w bulb can not penetrate a plant that big to pull 35oz of solid, quality bud, it is not possible.

There must be some other variable to account for such an impossible yield from such little light.

Like the bud weighed as 35oz not being all solid quality, so maybe like 20oz of quality and 15oz of hash pile shit.


----------



## makka (Jul 28, 2017)

Also trimming style can play a big role in weight 
Some people weigh colas and some break down to big nugs no twig before the weigh 
Lots of variable man 

Shit some weigh it fucking damp lmao


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I know I can pull in theory 45 oz in 1.2x1.2m (based on a test scrog scaled up)


I don't think you could man, again it's about physical space.


Look how this 35oz is laid out again, over twice as much space with 3 x as much light.

 

So you're saying potentially 10oz more (which is 4.6 more plants than in the picture to make up the 10 extra oz) in half the space.
I don't know how much light you're suggesting but you couldn't do that with a single 600 and 3 x 600's in a 1.2 m is nearly impossible to run, I've run 2 x 600w and a 400w in a 1.2m in winter with 3 cooltubes and 2 x 5" exhaust fans and it was touch and go.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

makka said:


> Shit some weigh it fucking damp lmao


Yeah there was a particular person not too far away who was telling us this was 20+ oz.......

 


.......until he said he weighed it wet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> and yeah that counts for a lot. Its like a commercial set up, everything has side lighting from the neighbouring plants lights. All that light overlap makes a huge difference.


No, it's still only 600w per plant.

5400w over 9 plants is exactly that, 5400w over 9 plants.
Then after that the bigger the room/larger the space the plants/lights are spread out over, the less yield you get from each plant.


----------



## makka (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah there was a particular person not too far away who was telling us this was 20+ oz.......
> 
> View attachment 3986037
> 
> ...


It's makes me chuckle as the truth slowly comes to light 

It's worse when it's a m8 and you just have to tell them to be quiet lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

makka said:


> It's makes me chuckle as the truth slowly comes to light
> 
> It's worse when it's a m8 and you just have to tell them to be quiet lol


And it looks like this laid out after trimming.....


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> View attachment 3985969
> And this is what 2 20oz plants look like with 2 600s dropped over them



I'd like to see a photo of those exact plants at finish because they barely fit into that space as it is with next to fuck all penetration and they look to only be about 3 weeks in.

If those plants pull 20oz each in that environment then I'd calling the quality of this 20oz in to question.

They're cramped in so early with no healthy space to fill out solid colas.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't think you could man, again it's about physical space.
> 
> 
> Look how this 35oz is laid out again, over twice as much space with 3 x as much light.
> ...


I know what your saying, but its apples to oranges. As I said, in theory, because I vegged 3 plants last crop for 4-5 weeks. One of them I tried a scrog screen, which was *18"x24"* which is 3 square foot. That screen with one plant produced 9.5oz of dried and cured bud. So when I say in theory, I ment that in one half of my flower tent, which would be 16 square foot (same tent as yours) I could in theory fit 5 of those screens and thus 5x the 9.5 oz.
As it happens I physically couldn't scrog 5 screens in veg because although my veg tent is 1.2x1.2m its impossible to get in there and train them with the limited space and I couldn't get them out of there to train them, nor could I do the under net trimming that would be needed to keep the plants the way they would need to be.
I did yield over 23oz though from those 3 plants in that half of my 2.4x1.2 under 660w of COBs. Strain was incredible bulk and I have to say there was nothing incredible about it, although its a real nice smoke, it wasn't bigger than any other strain ive done and wasn't particularly dense, but it was very resinous so maybe some of the weight came from that.
Looking at them pre harvest I was hoping for 5 oz per plant and 6oz on the Scrogged one. So when I did the weigh in I was pretty amazed. Its by far a record for me.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, it's still only 600w per plant.
> 
> 5400w over 9 plants is exactly that, 5400w over 9 plants.
> Then after that the bigger the room/larger the space the plants/lights are spread out over, the less yield you get from each plant.


I don't think you can discount the stray light that acts as side lighting, multiple light sources are always better than single, less light loss at walls, less shadowing that you have on single light sources, that equals much greater lower buds and more weight.
The more lights the better as all that light cross over adds up since the light isn't lost its just spread out , inverse square law and all that. Yeah its travelling further, spreading out and becoming less useful, but combined with light number 2,3,4,5 ect its suddenly enough to produce dense buds lower down where a single 600 wouldn't.


----------



## GiveMeKnowledge (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'd like to see a photo of those exact plants at finish because they barely fit into that space as it is with next to fuck all penetration and they look to only be about 3 weeks in.
> 
> If those plants pull 20oz each in that environment then I'd calling the quality of this 20oz in to question.
> 
> They're cramped in so early with no healthy space to fill out solid colas.


Each branch has plenty space buddy airflow is good even in the centres .. I'll keep you posted and yes 3 weeks in . Temps 24 max humidity slightly high at 50 but I'm getting a dehumidifier in there soon. The plants getting enough light don't worry about that if I start to think the bottoms ain't getting what they need I'll drop another 600 near the deck...I'm off this thread anyway but I'll keep you posted yorkie.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Each branch has plenty space buddy.


I've got eyes.

You can't piss in my pocket and tell me it's raining.


----------



## makka (Jul 28, 2017)

The work it takes to maintain a proper scrog is hard and it was for that reason I stopped to save my already knackered back n neck but my best weights was with a scrog But I couldn't do it full time 

Dst does some nice verts gotta say I would try that if I had the head room tho seems easier to maintain?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Yeah you said 9 plants with 9 x 600w lights.
> 
> So that is 1 single 600w light per plant.


He s punting it dripping wet prol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got eyes.
> 
> You can't piss in my pocket and tell me it's raining.


Cant wait for a chance to use that one.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 28, 2017)

makka said:


> The work it takes to maintain a proper scrog is hard and it was for that reason I stopped to save my already knackered back n neck but my best weights was with a scrog But I couldn't do it full time
> 
> Dst does some nice verts gotta say I would try that if I had the head room tho seems easier to maintain?


Theres some great vert scrogs about this place. Some crazy shit, yeah I think defo easier to manage. One of the vert threads I follow the fella has them on wheels each plant in its own net to create a hexagon around some CMH I think.. Looks real easy to sort out.
Then theres the Ukrainian dude Sedan in the vert section.. Built his own set up. That's just walls of buds top to bottom.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I don't think you can discount the stray light that acts as side lighting, multiple light sources are always better than single, less light loss at walls, less shadowing that you have on single light sources, that equals much greater lower buds and more weight.
> The more lights the better as all that light cross over adds up since the light isn't lost its just spread out , inverse square law and all that. Yeah its travelling further, spreading out and becoming less useful, but combined with light number 2,3,4,5 ect its suddenly enough to produce dense buds lower down where a single 600 wouldn't.



No.

There is only ever 600w maximum of light coming from each bulb onto each plant.

If a theoretical 20% of this light gets reflected onto another plant then the other plant does not get 620w of light, as ALL plants have theoretically had 20% of light reflected onto another plant.

5400w in a room is exactly that, 5400w in a room.
All 5400w of that light is enclosed in the same room getting bounced around all over.
There is still only ever 5400w of light in that room no matter how that light is getting spread about, making still only 600w maximum per plant.

Now the inverse square law thing comes in to play when you make the size of your room bigger with the same amount of light and the same amount of plants.
A 20sqm room with 10 plants under 10 bulbs will yield significantly less than a 10sqm room with 10 plants under 10 bulbs, because the same amount of light is utilized over a much larger space making light intensity for each plant much less (given the same parameters and it's just a case of a scale up in space and spread).


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

1 plant in 1sqm of space with 1 bulb should yield the same as 10 plants in 10sqm of space under 10 bulbs, given that all other things are equal.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Some of my pals are getting 35oz a plant with 4 week veg... and yes you read that right!


Several legend growers in your circle then?



GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Gypsys round here some can't even read or write getting these results


Fuck me, even the pikeys are legend growers!



GiveMeKnowledge said:


> my buddy IS pulling 35 a plant consistently


It was several of your mates and also local gypos earlier.



GiveMeKnowledge said:


> The guy who designed the system works at premier grow in hinkley,


Actually people like Krusty and Heath Robinson created them back in the early 90's, Heath Robinson especially.
Mr Graham in Hinkley has just copied a now generic design that is actually decades old.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Look on the system website says on there it's breaking all the records.


 

It's called fucking marketing, chat the hype shit to noobs who have more money than sense. lol

But what records would these be without any context whatsoever? 

Are they these records?.......

(Krusty)
 
 
 
 

(Heath Robinson)
 
 

(Random picture)
 




It's just the same as any other generic, made in China combo system on the market. Except it's a stupidly overpriced generic, made in China combo system.




And it simply doesn't have the physical capacity to grow high yield plants, especially with just 1 single 600w light per plant, look at the size of the pipes and buckets ffs.
Compare that ordinary system that is available absolutely anywhere to the systems actually used in practice to grow 30-40+ oz plants, everything is bigger.
The buckets and water pipes are all far bigger for a reason, more flow, more water, more everything.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> He knows a guy who done 40+ on the green man system!


No, no he doesn't.
He's talking out of his arse and building the hype so you spend £1258,10 on his 12 pot combo system that's actually worth about £100 in materials.



Even the 3 pot alone is £549 quid!
 




My whole room cost £800 to set up and that's absolutely everything in it good to go except plants.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

But we'd all love to see photos of the 20+ oz plants done in the past and photos of a 35oz plant with that system.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2017)

So there !!!


----------



## makka (Jul 28, 2017)

Can't believe the price! Hope he got everything else like the whole groom Inc 
1200  for 12 pots


----------



## limonene (Jul 28, 2017)

True words right here! We used to grow 36-50 oz plants in dwc and the system cost £15 per plant to make plus a pump.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 28, 2017)

I got a 12 pot rdwc for about 5-600 quid I think, as good if not better than them systems and a lot fucking cheaper


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2017)

My grow shop used to sell 500L buckets.

There's some huge plants being grown in Bradford somewhere. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2017)

IDE want the system and 6 oz of bud for that money, fuking ridiculous story about illiterate feral humans growing head sized buds, a grand for a few buckets n a pump, lmfao


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 29, 2017)

If its true what they say, "no such thing as bad publicity" They're getting maximum value from you @The Yorkshireman


----------



## makka (Jul 29, 2017)

limonene said:


> True words right here! We used to grow 36-50 oz plants in dwc and the system cost £15 per plant to make plus a pump.


I use to make Dwc totes out of green food recycling bins still had council symbols on them  they worked as good as anything else I've tried


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

Im back and regained my sanity. Got a few beans germing, dbxl,cheese bukakke,cheese suprise and a few bud seeds ive been collecting since my teens. Totally sober and feeling dandy


----------



## ovo (Jul 29, 2017)

welcome back bandit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

Sound man,good to be back,good to be sober I suppose(he says on his third beer)


----------



## scrambo (Jul 29, 2017)

yeah good to see ya back lax


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

As I said mate its definitely nice to be back, didnt wanna come back till I gained me sanity n got back into growing.the gf fucked up me last crop whilst in hospital but the weathers been far 2 warm in fairness n bless she asked me to show her what to do properly so she can be more help next time so I just smiles n smoked me "crop".
Hows bizzle doing?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Welcome back bandit.....if it's really you lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

Are u back growing yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Nope


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> As I said mate its definitely nice to be back, didnt wanna come back till I gained me sanity n got back into growing.the gf fucked up me last crop whilst in hospital but the weathers been far 2 warm in fairness n bless she asked me to show her what to do properly so she can be more help next time so I just smiles n smoked me "crop".
> Hows bizzle doing?


Good to see you back!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

Not looking forward to getting the fucking black bags back on the bedroom window.
Beeen thinking of having my 600w cooled and Budmaster x4 on the sides but when I got out of hospital my temps were fecking mad in the 30s so maybe just the 600 n x4 for veg but ill try it atleast


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Good to see you back!


Who the fuck are u?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Who the fuck are u?


Haha now I'm hurt man.
We spoke several times on your budmaster thread. I asked after you a few times on here when the updates stopped.
Hows that song go... Feelings...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

Haha I have a Budmaster thread? Shhhhit man I had a pretty bad benzo habbit so the last half yrs a bit fuzzy.


Pleasure to meet u dude haha.
Ill start another journal once I get going and this time ill be sober so lots of updates


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 29, 2017)

Time to do a little in the grow


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 29, 2017)

A day for comebacks it seems


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2017)

No crying please


----------



## zeddd (Jul 29, 2017)

Just had a lovely drink and convo with ttt and Kuroi down the pub, tip top people imo


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 30, 2017)

It's dead in here. How long has it been like this? 
Someone needs to start an argument lol


----------



## makka (Jul 30, 2017)

What you saying Oscar, stick yer Neck in! 
Lol 
Has been quiet recent, you got going atm
Anything to shout about?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah tis fairly quiet.
Any new from bizzle? Or anyone talk to Gary?
Youd think with how mainstream growings gone wed have alot more noobs about.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Bizzle was on not long ago, and I think gary was on a while ago too


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jul 30, 2017)

Ah so bizzles a free man.is Gary growing again? Fuck it ill read back a bit n find out. One upside with being on here again is ive got the growing bug bad


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah he's out, can't mine if garys growing lax, aye best look back and see, keep ye busy..


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 31, 2017)

@MG mail m8


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Just had a lovely drink and convo with ttt and Kuroi down the pub, tip top people imo


Good to meet you and yours. You certainly know how to grow a good exo. Given some of the reprobates in this thread I was half expecting to meet this guy


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 31, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Good to meet you and yours. You certainly know how to grow a good exo. Given some of the reprobates in this thread I was half expecting to meet this guy


You mean that's not zeddd? Ffs I thought I'd it all figured out too


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2017)

I removed the blue plaster but yeah that's my twin bro, not me, lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 1, 2017)

Watching Joe rogan with dorian yates n he was sating he started doing yoga after a dmt trip lol fucking legend


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Watching Joe rogan with dorian yates n he was sating he started doing yoga after a dmt trip lol fucking legend


Stay away from the drugs lax, we all know what happens.....with u anyway


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 1, 2017)

Haha dmt is probably the obly drug id still do. Ive not even been on the darknet in donkeys...im a good guy.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 1, 2017)

tip top toker said:


>


I know a couple of you watch Game of thrones. This dude plays the Hound. Looks well different from in hot fuzz.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Haha dmt is probably the obly drug id still do. Ive not even been on the darknet in donkeys...im a good guy.


And thats exactly the sorta shit u came out with on ur way up the road to the hospital lol. Lucky a few harsh words from zeddd musta made u see the light


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 1, 2017)

Mah it was literally me losing my mind that made me cop on haha I cant even remember the month leading up to my hospital stay.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2017)

@ MG Mail m8.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2017)

I can't say owt, I look like sommat out of "Duck Dynisty" , not so much now I've had my yearly shave


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 2, 2017)

Beer,beer,beer and Gin..Gin,Gin gin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 2, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I can't say owt, I look like sommat out of "Duck Dynisty" , not so much now I've had my yearly shave


Ah shush weve all seen ur handsome mug


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Beer,beer,beer and Gin..Gin,Gin gin


Turned down another job, so crofters cider for me  cheap and cheerful. Now offer me a real job. Why the fuck is a degree needed to be a telephone salesman?


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Turned down another job, so crofters cider for me  cheap and cheerful. Now offer me a real job. Why the fuck is a degree needed to be a telephone salesman?


It's a fucking joke the recruitment market and what companies think they need for certain positions. A degree for a Sales job, lmfao. Better off coming from a barrow boy background to be a sales man. It's the usual scenario, company looks for over educated people, hires desperate graduates, graduates are then never happy in job, always looking to leave, and customer gets the shitty end of the stick by dealing with someone who doesnae give two fuks. Seen it in so many places. What sort of stint you looking for TTT? If you want to do something in the interim that pays middle of the road, do a Pdip and get into teaching. That's the market my biz parnter and I are trying to focus on. Massive shortages in technical and mathematical teaching roles (and it's only going to get worse). Good luck lad.


----------



## 2stonerstrying (Aug 3, 2017)

Just wanted to update I'd asked advice couple of weeks ago, I am proud mumma to a girl, I'm bloody delighted plant still looking happy n healthy and I'm still winging it


----------



## D_lad (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello all uk growers in from Northern Ireland 20 for 1g here robbing cunts lol
I'm currently growing 3 white widow big bud and 1 kush my first grow.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2017)

DST said:


> It's a fucking joke the recruitment market and what companies think they need for certain positions. A degree for a Sales job, lmfao. Better off coming from a barrow boy background to be a sales man. It's the usual scenario, company looks for over educated people, hires desperate graduates, graduates are then never happy in job, always looking to leave, and customer gets the shitty end of the stick by dealing with someone who doesnae give two fuks. Seen it in so many places. What sort of stint you looking for TTT? If you want to do something in the interim that pays middle of the road, do a Pdip and get into teaching. That's the market my biz parnter and I are trying to focus on. Massive shortages in technical and mathematical teaching roles (and it's only going to get worse). Good luck lad.


No real idea, whatever actually looks like it is interesting and worthy of my £60k investment. First interview I went to a week or so a go, it was just a single room rented out in a run down building, MD flashing his rolex in my face while waxing lyrical about the benefits of the job and his amazing salary, yet clearly didn't give enough of a damn to rent a real office, hire HRs staff, or even offer a base salary. Commision only. I told him that expensive financial obligiations such as rent in London meant I needed a salary, and he started cracking on about how an expensive london rent was meaningless to an oil tycoon in the middle east. Come again? What the fuck has an oil tycoon got to do with me needing to pay rent? It's depressing to think that a £25k salary in London will leave me worse off than my past year as a student. Around £85 a month after rent, tax, travel and household bills. I was also rather surprised that a top London recruitment agency I was talking to yesterday told me that my 8 year gap between leaving school and going to uni would be of serious concern to employers and they'd question why. Really? It's hardly like I was on the dole for that period.

And teaching, ha! Not a chance. Not unless they relax the law on corporal punishment  Recruitment is not really my cup of tea, but have applied for a 3-year grad scheme which has a range of progression paths, not simply being a "management consultant", "account executive", "graduate researcher" and many other fancy titles which all refer to the job of recruitment, aka telesales.


----------



## 2stonerstrying (Aug 3, 2017)

D_lad said:


> Hello all uk growers in from Northern Ireland 20 for 1g here robbing cunts lol
> I'm currently growing 3 white widow big bud and 1 kush my first grow.


Also Northern Ireland here we pay £100 for 8g the joys of boys in masks-literally!! I'm Scottish and never paid the likes of it til now and we r heavy smokers hence why I've started this new hobbie lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm going RDWC next , thought I would give it a bash , £800 for a 16 pot system !


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm going RDWC next , thought I would give it a bash , £800 for a 16 pot system !


How much??? DWC works just fine and costs pennies.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> No real idea, whatever actually looks like it is interesting and worthy of my £60k investment. First interview I went to a week or so a go, it was just a single room rented out in a run down building, MD flashing his rolex in my face while waxing lyrical about the benefits of the job and his amazing salary, yet clearly didn't give enough of a damn to rent a real office, hire HRs staff, or even offer a base salary. Commision only. I told him that expensive financial obligiations such as rent in London meant I needed a salary, and he started cracking on about how an expensive london rent was meaningless to an oil tycoon in the middle east. Come again? What the fuck has an oil tycoon got to do with me needing to pay rent? It's depressing to think that a £25k salary in London will leave me worse off than my past year as a student. Around £85 a month after rent, tax, travel and household bills. I was also rather surprised that a top London recruitment agency I was talking to yesterday told me that my 8 year gap between leaving school and going to uni would be of serious concern to employers and they'd question why. Really? It's hardly like I was on the dole for that period.
> 
> And teaching, ha! Not a chance. Not unless they relax the law on corporal punishment  Recruitment is not really my cup of tea, but have applied for a 3-year grad scheme which has a range of progression paths, not simply being a "management consultant", "account executive", "graduate researcher" and many other fancy titles which all refer to the job of recruitment, aka telesales.


Fuk telesales mate...its a dead end. And you would be selling your soul. 100s of calls to oap's robbing them of cash or something similar. You'd have probably been better taking a degree in plumbing these days.
And just no to people who offer commission only jobs. Didnt even think that was legal anymore.
Its a tuff market getting a job these days.

What was your degree in and what did you get?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> How much??? DWC works just fine and costs pennies.


Your not wrong Tippy, but it's a complete set up with cooler ,& if I diy it will end up like steptoe & son's have thrown it together !


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 3, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Your not wrong Tippy, but it's a complete set up with cooler ,& if I diy it will end up like steptoe & son's have thrown it together !


I say go for it m8, that's what I had on the go, no cooler right enough. Had one of them blue lab guardians for keeping an eye on the res, dear but handy as fuck. I never minded spending cos yoir always gettin it back


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2017)

DST said:


> Fuk telesales mate...its a dead end. And you would be selling your soul. 100s of calls to oap's robbing them of cash or something similar. You'd have probably been better taking a degree in plumbing these days.
> And just no to people who offer commission only jobs. Didnt even think that was legal anymore.
> Its a tuff market getting a job these days.
> 
> What was your degree in and what did you get?


Well the grad scheme I've just applied for will involve telesales, but in recruitment. Best of a bad situation. At least I might be able to help someone find a real job! My degree was business management and psychology, getting a 1st (which is what I wanted, but do not consider it a real accomplishment, I've had fish that were harder to fillet). Half tempted to say F it, sell my watches, and open up a rifle range including live quarry shooting.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm trying my damedist to never work for any cunt ever again !


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm trying my damedist to never work for any cunt ever again !


I'll 2nd that baz. Employments over rated


----------



## D_lad (Aug 4, 2017)

2stonerstrying said:


> Also Northern Ireland here we pay £100 for 8g the joys of boys in masks-literally!! I'm Scottish and never paid the likes of it til now and we r heavy smokers hence why I've started this new hobbie lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2017)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/gym-converted-cannabis-farm-leisure-13431942


----------



## scrambo (Aug 4, 2017)

5wks in now, the topping advice about the glue works a treat the glue is on the left and the right is exo and lemon skunk


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2017)

What ya think ? 

Look at this on eBay

16 POT RDWC HYDROPONIC SYSTEM with CHILLER iws alien canna boost advanced wilma

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112218267568


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2017)

Yorkie, u want to buy a gaming rig ?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> What ya think ?
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> ...





bazoomer said:


> Yorkie, u want to buy a gaming rig ?


lol u bored of gaming? I dunno what it is, tomatoes are good this year


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2017)

I've hardly used it Z ,& I want the £ for a new RDWC set up lol


----------



## scrambo (Aug 4, 2017)

doubt yman will want it mate, he just got a gtx 1700 for his comp

how much you reckon your lose selling it?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 4, 2017)

I was only messin wit cha lol, although he can have it for 7  . A few hundred Scram , but my motto is " buy expensive ,sell cheap & live off the losses" lol


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone can help me. What the HELL is this?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 4, 2017)

Calcium


----------



## scrambo (Aug 4, 2017)

seems selling gaming rigs is also not allowed lol all the posts deleted


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 5, 2017)

Lmao , what ?, u don't mean someone has been talking about the illegal activity of selling gaming rigs do you ??? ! On here ....b4 9pm .....what would they say .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 5, 2017)

Gg4 is probably the most over rated cut imo,fuckin cunt for canopy management.
Whats the lem skunk like? Is that makkas cut?


----------



## scrambo (Aug 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Gg4 is probably the most over rated cut imo,fuckin cunt for canopy management.
> Whats the lem skunk like? Is that makkas cut?


yeah i agree, dont get me wrong its good smoke and the bag appeal and strength are top notch, but having smoked it a few times i think its overrated, but people want it lax and if your getting rid of your crops gotta do what the buyers want.

yeah its makkas lemon, is a really nice plant to grow and looks like a yielder aswel.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 5, 2017)

Ppl are as thick as shit over here with strains so u can tell em whatever u want and theyll pay extortionate amounts either way. 
Yeah she was always a tidy cut when he grew it. is she proper lemon tones throughout flowering?


----------



## scrambo (Aug 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ppl are as thick as shit over here with strains so u can tell em whatever u want and theyll pay extortionate amounts either way.
> Yeah she was always a tidy cut when he grew it. is she proper lemon tones throughout flowering?


yeah you got it sweet over there, i dunno about the lemon tones mate i vegged way too long and now its fuckng massive and have not pulled the plant out for wks, gonna get em all out soon to support some more n will see then.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 5, 2017)

It gets annoying at times when u go out ur way to get these cuts and ppl dont give a fuck once they get stoned


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

The size and structure of the buds on the gg4 is stunning, the resin production is mental the buds turn white and the buyers love it, I've made some living soil and back on the biobiz, didn't get on growing it in coco it was either def or burn, did my nut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 5, 2017)

I still want to go coco for yeild but I will miss the simplicity of soil.

Dont u ever miss the flavour from say psycho or exo? When I grew it beside to Exo I was really disappointed but I bet she improves a great deal with ur organics.anyone try zedds organics and a coco run? Id love to hear a comparison.


----------



## scrambo (Aug 5, 2017)

i used to grow soil just biobizz nutes n soil, pretty much follow the feeding chart aswel some of the tastiest weed ive had that was, went to coco yrs ago and tbh can still get real good flavor and you yield more than soil.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i used to grow soil just biobizz nutes n soil, pretty much follow the feeding chart aswel some of the tastiest weed ive had that was, went to coco yrs ago and tbh can still get real good flavor and you yield more than soil.


Yield on coco is less than the soiless mix I make, I'm getting mini colas on gg4 and no fluff lowers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i used to grow soil just biobizz nutes n soil, pretty much follow the feeding chart aswel some of the tastiest weed ive had that was, went to coco yrs ago and tbh can still get real good flavor and you yield more than soil.


Yeah garys biobizz grows that I sampled was really nice.
Got that sumo line bizzle was raving about for my grow atm


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Aug 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Calcium


Not enough or too much?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 5, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> Not enough or too much?


Not enough


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> Not enough or too much?


Calcium is needed for the integrity of the cell wall, nutrient splash is the other possibility, what's the medium nutes and pH?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

Hardly smoke these daze mostly volcano, the creamy smoke coming off this ammo is stunning, more like moonrocks smoke


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I still want to go coco for yeild but I will miss the simplicity of soil.
> 
> Dont u ever miss the flavour from say psycho or exo? When I grew it beside to Exo I was really disappointed but I bet she improves a great deal with ur organics.anyone try zedds organics and a coco run? Id love to hear a comparison.


I've just taken you off ignore, welcome back, gg4 makes exo look silly, no one wants exo, thanks greenhouse seeds


----------



## scrambo (Aug 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I've just taken you off ignore, welcome back, gg4 makes exo look silly, no one wants exo, thanks greenhouse seeds


i wouldnt go that far, a well grown bit of exo kicks glues arse on flavor yes the glue wins on strength n bag appeal but no way on flavour, but people are not buying cheese nowdays so gotta grow what sells, im doing a lemon n glue grow next with just one exo.me thinks


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> i wouldnt go that far, a well grown bit of exo kicks glues arse on flavor yes the glue wins on strength n bag appeal but no way on flavour, but people are not buying cheese nowdays so gotta grow what sells, im doing a lemon n glue grow next with just one exo.me thinks


Gg4 Flavour is "weed" imo


----------



## scrambo (Aug 5, 2017)

lemon skunk at 5wks, must say it smells fucking lovely! looks like a decent yielder aswel

sorry about the shitty pic me fone is rubbish ;


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2017)

Just smoked 3 blunts of 1 g of gg4, amnesia core cut then exo
Strongest was gg
Creamiest nicest smoke was ammo
Most flav exo also weakest


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> lemon skunk at 5wks, must say it smells fucking lovely! looks like a decent yielder aswel
> 
> sorry about the shitty pic me fone is rubbish ;
> 
> View attachment 3990604


Ffs buy a decent phone after ye harvest....


----------



## limonene (Aug 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Just smoked 3 blunts of 1 g of gg4, amnesia core cut then exo
> Strongest was gg
> Creamiest nicest smoke was ammo
> Most flav exo also weakest


how did the ammo yield for you?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2017)

I am considering doing mainly gg because people love it. They also love Exo but you can get stupid money for gg. 
I personally am not a fan. I hate coffee chocolates and it has a whiff of that about it. 
I am not in the canoe btw lol
I'm doing twelve hours nights ffs


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Aug 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Calcium is needed for the integrity of the cell wall, nutrient splash is the other possibility, what's the medium nutes and pH?


 Happy Frog, fox farm nutes, 6.7 ph


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> Happy Frog, fox farm nutes, 6.7 ph


go to 6.5 and job done


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2017)

limonene said:


> how did the ammo yield for you?


Medium atm but I've only grown her in coco, takes me a few grows of each strain b4 I'm getting weight I'm happy with, gg4 is a better yielder but so fussy ime


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 6, 2017)

Uuugh the idea of a come down right about now sounds revolting


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 6, 2017)

Brad pitts actually alright in war machine but tbh its a pretty solid story


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 6, 2017)

Shits going down in the reddit dnm sub forum lol t0mcheck is blowing shit up


----------



## limonene (Aug 6, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Medium atm but I've only grown her in coco, takes me a few grows of each strain b4 I'm getting weight I'm happy with, gg4 is a better yielder but so fussy ime


I found the ammo yielded better but I never got the glue dialed in for either of my 2 attempts with her. Glue definitely likes her nutes and calmag. I got to stop running 10 different strains per run from one tank or I'll never get anything happy


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2017)

limonene said:


> I found the ammo yielded better but I never got the glue dialed in for either of my 2 attempts with her. Glue definitely likes her nutes and calmag. I got to stop running 10 different strains per run from one tank or I'll never get anything happy


I've not maxed out either strain but this current one has gg4 in the lead


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Shits going down in the reddit dnm sub forum lol t0mcheck is blowing shit up


What does that mean? I've got about £60 in my Dream Market wallet. Will it still be there when I want to spend it? 

Has anyone got any nice hash reccomations?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 6, 2017)

Its with dhl...fuckers cant build a site. 
Id use ur coins asap, tons of sites getting busted so im assuming sites as big as dream will be soon to follow.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 6, 2017)

Again it might not happen but hansa/AB are gone and dreams the next biggest market..was even bigger than hansa. I used dream and AB but havent been on for months


----------



## zeddd (Aug 6, 2017)

Wtf


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2017)

What ?


----------



## ovo (Aug 6, 2017)

wut wut


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## scrambo (Aug 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> What does that mean? I've got about £60 in my Dream Market wallet. Will it still be there when I want to spend it?
> 
> Has anyone got any nice hash reccomations?


dunno if you have tried it yet but medsforyou there king hussien is really nice as it there malawi bubble.

dreams still up and going for now, trade market is the next new site that most vendors are also using


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 7, 2017)

Fucking beans still not above ground so ive more germing...fucking hate beans they take forever


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2017)

scrambo said:


> dunno if you have tried it yet but medsforyou there king hussien is really nice as it there malawi bubble.
> 
> dreams still up and going for now, trade market is the next new site that most vendors are also using


I've had some squidgy off medsforyou which was nice.
I'm on holiday atm ffs and I can't do anything because we are in a hotel


----------



## zeddd (Aug 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've had some squidgy off medsforyou which was nice.
> I'm on holiday atm ffs and I can't do anything because we are in a hotel


Sounds good idea when u book it but the reality is piss in the swimming pool, campylobacter burgers n spit in the salad ime


----------



## scrambo (Aug 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've had some squidgy off medsforyou which was nice.
> I'm on holiday atm ffs and I can't do anything because we are in a hotel


there is a newish vendor call howardmarks on dream that has a good looking variety of hash, but what with the markets even more unstable than usual at the mo, best to stick to the more established,older vendors imo

medforyou or jnenfrancis for qaulity hash, if you want more for ya coins straightfireuk has good cheap pollen and also real nice weed but thats not cheap, grapefruit diesal and sour lemon at the mo i thinks, has always been really well grown n dried each time ive had.

get them coins in your acc spent tho oscar when your able to or at least out of the market dream will be gone before long.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2017)

Fuck me ive not had a smoke in so long one spliff got me wankered


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 8, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck me ive not had a smoke in so long one spliff got me wankered


What are you smoking? Hash?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 8, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Sounds good idea when u book it but the reality is piss in the swimming pool, campylobacter burgers n spit in the salad ime


My idea of a holiday is being left the fuck alone for two weeks lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2017)

Jesus YR somw feind for the hash Oscar lol smoking a bit of green


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 8, 2017)

Gone to Skegness stadium tonight to watch heaps of crap race. 
I have never seen so many rednecks/gypos and pikeys in one place. 
The world would be a much nicer place if a hole opened up and swallowed the entire fucking place and its occupants. After I've left obviously. 
The motocross display team were pathetic. The big finale was one of them doing a backflip ffs. Eleven year old kids have been doing those for twenty years.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like the kinda place thatd sell deep fried Mars bar's


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha sounds like the same thing my dad took me to 25+ years ago while we were at skeggy butlins. Even as a little kid I was underwhelmed.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 8, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Gone to Skegness stadium tonight to watch heaps of crap race.
> I have never seen so many rednecks/gypos and pikeys in one place.
> The world would be a much nicer place if a hole opened up and swallowed the entire fucking place and its occupants. After I've left obviously.
> The motocross display team were pathetic. The big finale was one of them doing a backflip ffs. Eleven year old kids have been doing those for twenty years.


Why such a snob on a weed forum ?


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Aug 8, 2017)

What could this be?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 8, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> What could this be?View attachment 3991943


What , that black thing underneath the cannabis leaf ?....Ermmmm , is it the new "dark Areo" ?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sounds like the kinda place thatd sell deep fried Mars bar's


And whats wrong with a bit of deep fried sweetness? Dont create a class stigma around deep fried produce ffs. Its for the masses.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> What could this be?View attachment 3991943


It looks like most of a cannabis leaf to me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> What could this be?View attachment 3991943


Didnt zeddd already tell u its either cal Def or nutrient splash..is its happening near the light source(cal) or lower foliage near the medium(nute splash)? now stop asking


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Aug 9, 2017)

Man Stfu be helpful without talking shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 9, 2017)

Whats the point of being helpful if u cant point out stupid?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2017)

Mail z


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats the point of being helpful if u cant point out stupid?


You tell em lax, just what this threads lacking


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2017)

Landlord coming sat morning to measure cella for new door & window ! It's a fucking long way to the attic !!! Ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2017)

Luckily , only a few in flower & some clones , they do look nice out & on display , pics in a bit


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Aug 9, 2017)

GG & an Exo in there , poor bstards have been moved twice now & getting a bit fed up


----------



## zeddd (Aug 9, 2017)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> What could this be?View attachment 3991943


A cannabis leaflet with necrotic patches


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 3992451
> View attachment 3992453
> View attachment 3992451 View attachment 3992453 View attachment 3992454 View attachment 3992455


Looking great there Baz.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2017)

I feel you on moving plants Baz. Fuk me the light deprivation is a lot of fannying around but i guess worth it so far for the extra wee harvest. Heres the 2nd little outdoor. Also doing light deprivation but hopefully only for a couple more weeks as the days get shorter. A Blue pit and an OmfG.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 10, 2017)

Lovely ,healthy plants there D . Yes ,thank god i only had a "side" grow on at the mo !!! Moving 7 was a ball ache, 20 would have been murder


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2017)

A bit bling with that watch D looks massive


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2017)

DST said:


> I feel you on moving plants Baz. Fuk me the light deprivation is a lot of fannying around but i guess worth it so far for the extra wee harvest. Heres the 2nd little outdoor. Also doing light deprivation but hopefully only for a couple more weeks as the days get shorter. A Blue pit and an OmfG.
> View attachment 3992789
> View attachment 3992790
> View attachment 3992791


I've never seen a single sign of a problem in any grow you've posted, quality


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks Zedd, just keeping it simple bru, seems to work for me. Never used a ph/ppm pen in my life.

And lol, I do love my Seamaster, even though with my ears I couldn't dive below 10m lol.


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey guys long time. Anyone near leeds that can sort the Hulk man out with some smoke tonight? Im dwn here for work and no weed. Its brutal.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2017)

Other than the no weed situation hope shits good hulk, I thought it'd be easy to find weed over there


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Other than the no weed situation hope shits good hulk, I thought it'd be easy to find weed over there


I'm all good mate. My divorce will be finalized next month I've got a decent new house and hopefully setting something up again in a few weeks. 
Was just down south for 1 day but couldnt get any smoke. Got sorted at 2am this morning when I got back to Scotland. 
How's everyone in here been doing?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2017)

Good to see u about Hulk, glad your doing well


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2017)

DST said:


> I feel you on moving plants Baz. Fuk me the light deprivation is a lot of fannying around but i guess worth it so far for the extra wee harvest. Heres the 2nd little outdoor. Also doing light deprivation but hopefully only for a couple more weeks as the days get shorter. A Blue pit and an OmfG.
> View attachment 3992789
> View attachment 3992790
> View attachment 3992791


Looks like a rather busy little garden, would love to have somewhere to grow outdoors. And I'm just talking tomatoes and such. Wouldn't say no to a blue pit though, lovely stuff (the dog was a bit too much for me to handle). 

Nice SMP btw


----------



## itsmeifti (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello and good night.
Nice to find THE UK thread 
Quick one, anyone part of any canna social clubs/collectives?
https://ukcsc.co.uk 
General Midlands area


----------



## BigMaineyXL (Aug 16, 2017)

Good to be back on here. Room is still going strong i see. Will be doing a journal on 3 seedlings 1 phatt fruity, 1 amnesia lemon and a special queen. Will let yall know when it's started and some feedback then would be great.

Have a good morning all.

Mainey


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh this guy again lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 16, 2017)

Well lads how yas all been keepin.... just seen the price of bitcoin ... holy fuk


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 16, 2017)

Evening, hope alls well with everyone


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2017)

BigMaineyXL said:


> Good to be back on here. Room is still going strong i see. Will be doing a journal on 3 seedlings 1 phatt fruity, 1 amnesia lemon and a special queen. Will let yall know when it's started and some feedback then would be great.
> 
> Have a good morning all.
> 
> Mainey


Hey Mainey good to have you back bro shits not the same when you not here


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening, hope alls well with everyone


Baz if that's the new avvi? Fuk sake lol what is it ?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 16, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Baz if that's the new avvi? Fuk sake lol what is it ?


Lol, The new bird Z


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, The new bird Z


Nice, kind eyes...


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 17, 2017)

What would you do in this situation?
Neighbours got a grow on, stinking my house out real bad and the street. Other neighbours are asking where the stink is coming from.
Tried having a word last year on a few occasions but he fobs me off, plus he's letting his minions come and go so he doesn't have to be involved, his house is divided into two flats. I suspect since its a basement grow they have the fans turned off in the day time when lights are off so when they come back on the stink has built up. Not sure if hes using filters or not but I also think he is venting the heat between floor spaces which are linked to my house due to the fact the joists run through both houses, been over 100 year old there will be air gaps.
I could very simply offer them a few tips to sort it out, they should have 7 chimneys to make use of but that would mean acknowledging my own experience.
I'm getting proper fucked off, my situation is been put at risk. I go to every length possible to ensure my room doesn't stink ever.
I'm pretty fucking angry but cracking some lads I don't know seems like it could lead to more problems. But at the same time when it starts stinking all my logic goes out the window.


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

@coreywebster 'tis a difficult one man, I feel for ya.I would say, firstly, don't do/say anything that will give your situation away such as offering advice. Play dumb, as it were. I'd definitely have a word with the guy again and tell him the cops came sniffing around his place. Tell him of the stink and advise him he's likely to be in trouble if he isn't careful. If you don't see him around then tell his minions about the cops visit. Even say the cops knocked on your door asking you who owned the house in question. Basically you need to frighten the guy with the cop story, hopefully he'll listen.
Good luck man, hope it's resolved sooner rather than later.



P.S. At the risk of soundling like a rude grammar/spelling nazi cunt


coreywebster said:


> my situation is been put at risk


 ......should be "being" not "been."
Sorry man, I was brought up by a school teacher and some of the shit rubbed off on me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> What would you do in this situation?
> Neighbours got a grow on, stinking my house out real bad and the street. Other neighbours are asking where the stink is coming from.
> Tried having a word last year on a few occasions but he fobs me off, plus he's letting his minions come and go so he doesn't have to be involved, his house is divided into two flats. I suspect since its a basement grow they have the fans turned off in the day time when lights are off so when they come back on the stink has built up. Not sure if hes using filters or not but I also think he is venting the heat between floor spaces which are linked to my house due to the fact the joists run through both houses, been over 100 year old there will be air gaps.
> I could very simply offer them a few tips to sort it out, they should have 7 chimneys to make use of but that would mean acknowledging my own experience.
> ...


Send him a letter saying if he doesn't cop on youlls rat him out.thatll cop the cunt on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2017)

Ugh, non of my dbxl,cb or cs popped which is a first for me with breeders boutique so ill chalk it down to my error. So I germed 4 more dbxl n they jave a healthy taproot today so if they pop above groind ill pop two more cheese bukakke and cheese suprise and take it from there.. @DST cant be arsed to check ur site but im interested in some jakes dream since ive had garys go..how varying are the phenos? Hed a fucking banging pheno that I wouldnt mind growing.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2017)

Ugh got 4 beers today,just finished my last now im opening a bottle of red


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2017)

Speaking of bb, hows don? Ive not seen him about since ive graced yall with my magnificence


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ugh got 4 beers today,just finished my last now im opening a bottle of red


LOL....I used to do that but the other way around......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah the missus wont be 2 happy when shes smells the red off me tonight n her malbecs gone


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah the missus wont be 2 happy when shes smells the red off me tonight n her malbecs gone


Tell her red wine is bad for her and you were taking the hit on her behalf.........BS but it's gotta be worth a try....


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Nice, kind eyes...


Met her at a party.....


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2017)

She had "come to bed eyes".....


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 17, 2017)

That's gona give me nightmares.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> She had "come to bed eyes".....
> View attachment 3996251


Kinky looking thing baz, is she as dirty as the slave tho?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2017)

Lol MG, she seems like a life time ago now ! Filthy grassing biatch of a woman !!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol MG, she seems like a life time ago now ! Filthy grassing biatch of a woman !!!!


arnt they all when it suits lol


----------



## makka (Aug 17, 2017)

Proper genuine creature that reminds me of haylee cropper


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> She had "come to bed eyes".....
> View attachment 3996251


And never wake up eyes too


----------



## zeddd (Aug 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol MG, she seems like a life time ago now ! Filthy grassing biatch of a woman !!!!


Well she was a cop brother


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2017)

I learnt my lesson ,that's the main thing, the hard way, but learnt .


----------



## Jay7t5 (Aug 18, 2017)

So guys I've decided to Go LED order a GOD 4 I am a little confused about the distance, some people say as much as 2 metre some say 2ft some say 1 metre, I don't plan on raising them from seeds I establish cuttings top them tie them in the veg room and then move into flower room if you follow, what distance do you put them? Do you know Paul's email from Budmaster? Thanks


----------



## zeddd (Aug 18, 2017)

[email protected]?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2017)

Evening, everyone got that Friday feeling ?


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 18, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I learnt my lesson ,that's the main thing, the hard way, but learnt .


Don't tell me you dated a cop? And you grow/use weed/drugs


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 18, 2017)

zeddd said:


> [email protected]?


LOL


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 18, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening, everyone got that Friday feeling ?


Yeah, now that West Indies are batting and already 1 down


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Don't tell me you dated a cop? And you grow/use weed/drugs


She worked with the po, victim support....funny thing was, she never gave me any support after she grassed me lol. Shouldn't have chucked her to the kerb really


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Yeah, now that West Indies are batting and already 1 down


Rain stopped play. 
this test has draw written all over it. 
My predictions aren't normally too accurate though. 
I thought Cook was an idiot when he won the toss and chose to bowl at Trent Bridge in 2015 when Anderson was out injured and then Stuart Broad took 8-15


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 18, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> this test has draw written all over it.


I don't think so tbh.....I think the West Indies are too inexperienced and will really struggle to put a big score on the board. Plus their bowling is atrocious at times. The rain could save them, though I think it will stay away for most of the rest of the game.
It's good to have a day/night Test. Strange to see them playing with a pink ball though!

Yeah that 8-15 from Broad was something special. I hope he can do something similar. Or perhaps Moeen will be a match-winner again


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 19, 2017)

I know the West Indies are more than capable of a Calypso Collapso but the ball wasn't doing a lot and its a flat pitch. 
Like I said though my predictions are normally wide of the mark.

It's funny Moeen says he's not really a bowler. His stats say otherwise though


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 19, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I know the West Indies are more than capable of a Calypso Collapso but the ball wasn't doing a lot and its a flat pitch.
> Like I said though my predictions are normally wide of the mark.
> 
> It's funny Moeen says he's not really a bowler. His stats say otherwise though


You might well be right. It'll be interesting to see how the game unfolds over the next couple of days.
Yeah Moeen is a definite Allrounder now....none of this 2nd spinner or a batsman that bowls stuff.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 19, 2017)

Calypso Collapso indeed


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 19, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Calypso Collapso indeed


You called it right!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 19, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> You called it right!


A double collapse. I didn't think it'd finish that quickly considering I thought the Test would be a draw yesterday


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 19, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> A double collapse. I didn't think it'd finish that quickly considering I thought the Test would be a draw yesterday


I never thought it'd be over so quickly either. A great display from England, even if the opposition was poor. Hope they put up more of a fight at the next game on Friday. Back to normal day time hours but don't know if that will make much difference to the quality of WI's batting!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think it's a good preparation for this winter though. 
I've got to sort out BT Sports for The Ashes. I don't think the ECB think about what's best for Cricket because if they did Channel 4 would still have the broadcast rights. Do you remember how the whole country got into it in 2005?


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 20, 2017)

No, it definitely isn't good prep for the Aussies! Except for the catching practice and honing their lbw appeals 
I also need to sort out BT Sports for The Ashes - I hate having to do it...I also need to sort out another Broadband connection since I dumped Virgin so maybe I'll look into any deals that are on offer.
No, the ECB went all misty-eyed over the money on offer and forgot about the grass roots of cricket. They came out with this BS about the money being good for the game cos it trickles down to the grass roots but it doesn't encourage kids to get involved, which is obviously where the next gen of players will come from.
Yeah 2005 was amazing and it made it so much more so because of the C4 rights. It's a pity. The Ashes should be treated the same as The FA Cup etc, on free-to-air TV.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2017)

I know what you mean.
The Grand National and Wimbledon have to be free to air ffs
I think The Derby too. 
Who cares about Wimbledon. "Come on Tim". Ffs

Edit. I just looked on Wikipedia. The ECB actually fought to have Test Matches downgraded ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2017)

I trimed a load off the GG's about 3 week ago & dumped all the shit in a bin bag, about 4 days later, I needed more cuts so I opend the bin bag & took out some droopy fucked branches out ,took some cuts ,stuck em in dirt in a small clone tent .well there now full of roots & growing like demons lol. Hardy be fucked !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2017)

....I know fek all about cricket, but you 2 have put this tune in me heed for last 2 days lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 21, 2017)

Any one old enough to remember a comedy sketch were they are in prison taping out that tune on the bars ? Lol


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 21, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Any one old enough to remember a comedy sketch were they are in prison taping out that tune on the bars ? Lol


It does sound vaguely familiar!


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2017)

The World according to Smith and Jones, Baz. Its on youtube.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Thing on bout silk road if anyones interested on bbc4


----------



## Jay7t5 (Aug 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> [email protected]?


Cheers mate thanks for the reply


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 22, 2017)

DST said:


> The World according to Smith and Jones, Baz. Its on youtube.


Well remembered that man lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 22, 2017)

Found some old trim in the freezer so after attempting to dry sift some, id obviously shook the shite out of it already so preceeded to get me ol volcano out and 5 bags later im fucking battered


----------



## TheHulk11 (Aug 23, 2017)

Morning all. So I'm planning ahead this time. I'm heading down south on Saturday. Gonna be in eastbourne on Saturday morning then over to Swindon for Saturday night. Anyone near these areas able to sort out some smoke for me on Saturday.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 23, 2017)

^^^^^ are you inundated with offers H ???


----------



## zeddd (Aug 23, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> Morning all. So I'm planning ahead this time. I'm heading down south on Saturday. Gonna be in eastbourne on Saturday morning then over to Swindon for Saturday night. Anyone near these areas able to sort out some smoke for me on Saturday.


Pm


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^ are you inundated with offers H ???
> View attachment 3999205


He didn't answer must be sorted...


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2017)

So who's watching the fight tonight?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 26, 2017)

Bunch a boring fuckers..


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2017)

So glad that gobshite mcgreggor lost, knew he would


----------



## theslipperbandit (Aug 27, 2017)

Ive
Been saying the last few weeks to a few ppl that Monero is going to
Be the nxt btc n boom
Went fro 
20 quid a coin to 100


----------



## makka (Aug 27, 2017)

Evening all 
Good day at chester zoo yesterday with the wee ones 
Fucking huge place worth the money 
Few week out from a gg4 an exo and a lemons 
Kinda looking forward to a change from the glue for a little while tbh 
Been biting my hands off round here for the glue tho can't beat it for a cash crop these days imo people been knocking back the Amos for it as well but I'm not surprised at that


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 27, 2017)

zeddd said:


> So glad that gobshite mcgreggor lost, knew he would


Far from a gobshite man.. yes he was always gonna loose but tell me any other man who has never had a pro boxin fite who gets 100m for there first ?? Il tell ya .. fuckin no1


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Far from a gobshite man.. yes he was always gonna loose but tell me any other man who has never had a pro boxin fite who gets 100m for there first ?? Il tell ya .. fuckin no1


Good money for shite these days


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive
> Been saying the last few weeks to a few ppl that Monero is going to
> Be the nxt btc n boom
> Went fro
> 20 quid a coin to 100


Never said it to me


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Never said it to me


What you drinking tonight Irish?
Tanq10 for me


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 27, 2017)

Apple & black current squash this end


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 29, 2017)

....there, back to page 1


----------



## Pompeygrow (Aug 30, 2017)

hey guys hows everyone hope all is safe


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank fuck it's Friday lads, I've fuckall all planned but no work, dunno how I got thru the week at work without splitting someone lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2017)

An old friend turned up today to take me for a ride in his new car, chucked me the keys and told me to keep it under 4000 rpm, I kept it under 3 as it was my first drive in a Ferrari California, very nice


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 2, 2017)

i just love the way my football bets never com in always look good at half time aswell ffs


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 3, 2017)

so what you boys got growing at min just had an exo down and sold was thing if to pop a few jakes dream or give the exo another run


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

Alright chaps, how's it going?
I'm after a bit of advice for a veg cab I'm putting together.
The plan is to have it in my bedroom in an alcove that is 4ft x 2ft and the cab will be 4ft high. I'm looking at 2 silent pc fans that will move 31 cfm, so more than enough. What I don't know is the best way to power these fans which are 12V DC and 0.16A. I'd like to have them both running off the one plug rather than each having its' own. Any electrical guys who can help me please?

Cheers in advance for any help!


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 4, 2017)

@StonerCol Phone chargers work. But I use universal power adapters which have a voltage switch on them.
These are not the same but very similar to what I use. Possibly not a perfect match but have run the same ones for years without any issues.
http://www.wilko.com/computer-accessories/connect-it-dc-power-adaptor-600ma-regulated/invt/0143939?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9YKGhe-L1gIVg7ftCh0CaQDVEAQYBCABEgLmZvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> @StonerCol Phone chargers work. But I use universal power adapters which have a voltage switch on them.
> These are not the same but very similar to what I use. Possibly not a perfect match but have run the same ones for years without any issues.
> http://www.wilko.com/computer-accessories/connect-it-dc-power-adaptor-600ma-regulated/invt/0143939?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9YKGhe-L1gIVg7ftCh0CaQDVEAQYBCABEgLmZvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Cheers for the input man! My issue is that I know fuck all about electrics so don't know how to make sure I've got the correct item!
These are the fans:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-F8-80mm-2000RPM-Silent-High-Performance-PC-3-Pin-Case-Cooling-Fan-/181745631675?hash=item2a50e241bb:g:IvgAAOSw3xJVVQTk

Edit: What I also meant to add is that the fans have 3 pins but chargers/converters seem to have 2 and I have no clue how to connect them up!


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 4, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Cheers for the input man! My issue is that I know fuck all about electrics so don't know how to make sure I've got the correct item!
> These are the fans:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-F8-80mm-2000RPM-Silent-High-Performance-PC-3-Pin-Case-Cooling-Fan-/181745631675?hash=item2a50e241bb:g:IvgAAOSw3xJVVQTk


I use the artic F12s. I'm not much of an electrician myself. I know they work though, my adapter is 12v and the fans are 12 volt but the amperes may not be a perfect match. I have ran two on one power supply before. I think to do it properly you would be better asking the led guys since they are use to matching fans to drivers. What I have was done pre learning about drivers and cobs ect. I'm sure its not the best way to run these fans, but it was a cheap way to do it and they haven't packed in on me yet.


https://www.reddit.com/r/AskElectronics/comments/2i9jt9/wiring_multiple_pc_fans_into_single_wall_adapter/



There are lots of threads about powering pc fans with ac-dc adapters.


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I use the artic F12s. I'm not much of an electrician myself. I know they work though, my adapter is 12v and the fans are 12 volt but the amperes may not be a perfect match. I have ran two on one power supply before. I think to do it properly you would be better asking the led guys since they are use to matching fans to drivers. What I have was done pre learning about drivers and cobs ect. I'm sure its not the best way to run these fans, but it was a cheap way to do it and they haven't packed in on me yet.
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskElectronics/comments/2i9jt9/wiring_multiple_pc_fans_into_single_wall_adapter/
> ...


Cheers mate I'll have a search and ask around.


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

@coreywebster thanks for your help mate. All sorted. Now I know how to do it and what I need to buy so full steam ahead with my 1st ever veg cab 
Getting timber from Homebase and prolly everything else off eBay so should be done in 3-4 days. I'll stick some pics up on my thread when done.
I'm thinking of using blackout material on a wooden frame and mylar on the inside. Hopefully it'll do a job.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 4, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> @coreywebster thanks for your help mate. All sorted. Now I know how to do it and what I need to buy so full steam ahead with my 1st ever veg cab
> Getting timber from Homebase and prolly everything else off eBay so should be done in 3-4 days. I'll stick some pics up on my thread when done.
> I'm thinking of using blackout material on a wooden frame and mylar on the inside. Hopefully it'll do a job.


No worries Col.
One of my mates uses black out material. It works very well. Its not expensive either.


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> No worries Col.
> One of my mates uses black out material. It works very well. Its not expensive either.


You're a star dude, thanks.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2017)

BANG


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

zeddd said:


> BANG


So did ya crash the California?


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone use this stuff?
https://www.homebase.co.uk/black-magic-potting-mix-20l_p414315


----------



## zeddd (Sep 4, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> So did ya crash the California?


No it was you plugging in your fans


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 4, 2017)

zeddd said:


> No it was you plugging in your fans


A bit premature but I wouldn't be surprised if it happened.........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> I'm looking at 2 silent pc fans that will move 31 cfm, so more than enough. What I don't know is the best way to power these fans which are 12V DC and 0.16A.


..............


You've answered your own question, the best way to power PC fans is with exactly what they were designed to be powered with.........a PC PSU.

£16 on ebay for a brand new 400w delivered (you won't really get a new one with less wattage than that and second hand ones with less power will be around £10 anyway), power all the PC fans you'll ever need with that.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACE-400W-Grey-PSU-12cm-Fan-SATA-24-Pin-Model-400W-In-Colour-Grey-/272264156960?epid=1407576149&hash=item3f64355720:g:5RwAAOSwMNxXU1Hn


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> You've answered your own question, the best way to power PC fans is with exactly what they were designed to be powered with.........a PC PSU.
> ...


Fucking awesome man! Thanks a lot for the info. It did cross my mind very briefly to do it the way you suggest but wasn't sure what exactly I needed to buy, so I went looking for a solution that would be more difficult!
Cheers mate, much appreciated.
 

P.S. Please tell me that as a Yorkie you are into cricket?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> P.S. Please tell me that as a Yorkie you are into cricket?


No, not even remotely.

I'm into strong tea, open fires, flat caps, dogs, guns, ale and Defender's though.


----------



## StonerCol (Sep 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, not even remotely.
> 
> I'm into strong tea, open fires, flat caps, dogs, guns, ale and Defender's though.


And rhubarb? 
I'm planning to buy 2 of these and connect them to the PC PSU. I'm assuming it will be a simple plug n go jobbie?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-F12-120mm-Case-Fan/201987125674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 6, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> And rhubarb?
> 
> I'm planning to buy 2 of these and connect them to the PC PSU. I'm assuming it will be a simple plug n go jobbie?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-F12-120mm-Case-Fan/201987125674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


And Gooseberry's.


Yeah the power cable for the PSU is a regular kettle lead (same as an HPS ballast lead) if it doesn't come supplied and the PC fans are hard wired with 4 pin Molex connectors that are exclusive to PC fans these days, they're the only thing left inside a PC that still uses them, the female end is hard wired to the PSU, plug straight in.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And Gooseberry's.
> 
> 
> Yeah the power cable for the PSU is a regular kettle lead (same as an HPS ballast lead) if it doesn't come supplied and the PC fans are hard wired with 4 pin Molex connectors that are exclusive to PC fans these days, they're the only thing left inside a PC that still uses them, the female end is hard wired to the PSU, plug straight in.


What's the grow situation at the min yorkie, u anything on the go?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 6, 2017)

Every Damn time someone brings up Palestine this some always comes to mind


----------



## budman111 (Sep 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Every Damn time someone brings up Palestine this some always comes to mind


That reminds me...I need to buy Flora


----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2017)

Goatfuckers?


----------



## budman111 (Sep 6, 2017)

Shock horror... a positive cannabis story in a UK newspaper...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/in-your-area/blantyre-cancer-survivor-praises-cannabil-11120485


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2017)

P.S. Please tell me that as a Yorkie you are into cricket? [/QUOTE]

I'll be watching in the morning. I'm doing twelve hour nights. I'll try and get to sleep by 7am and get up for 11am to watch. Thank god for Sky+ though lol
I won't make a prediction for the test/series. I hope Jimmy wraps up his 500th and doesn't have to wait for The Ashes.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> No, not even remotely.
> 
> I'm into strong tea, open fires, flat caps, dogs, guns, ale and Defender's though.


How'd those things work out for you?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's the grow situation at the min yorkie, u anything on the go?


About to do 18 Glue, a couple of weeks veg when I've set my tent back up and I'll flip em.

I've had to pack up for a month or so but I'm back on it now.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> How'd those things work out for you?


Belting mate, I've not got the Exo any more though as I dropped it for the Livers.
I'm not yet sure if that was a wise move tbh.

A nice chunk of this next glue has got your name on it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 7, 2017)

After this run I'm seriously thinking about doing a room full over xmas.

Just plastic the room up and not bother with the tent.


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 7, 2017)

Are we all indoor growers here in the UK fread ?! Haven't been outdoor since May, hoping she's resilient enough for this last 6 weeks, grumble grumble UK weather!
Got my eye on a tent kit, Amazon or eBay... Any recommendations/experiences?
Somethin like a 60x60x180 or 120x120x200?
Appreciated


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Belting mate, I've not got the Exo any more though as I dropped it for the Livers.
> I'm not yet sure if that was a wise move tbh.
> 
> A nice chunk of this next glue has got your name on it.


No need for that mate. 
I may want a Livers cut though. 
I got that to jump through hoops in NFT lol
I've been doing Exo for a while now with a token Glue shoved in at the side


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> About to do 18 Glue, a couple of weeks veg when I've set my tent back up and I'll flip em.
> 
> I've had to pack up for a month or so but I'm back on it now.


Look forward to the pics yorkie


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> After this run I'm seriously thinking about doing a room full over xmas.
> 
> Just plastic the room up and not bother with the tent.


That's what I had done m8 and thats what id do again if I had the chance. I studded a wee bit off so I could keep my res cooler away from the lights


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> No need for that mate.
> I may want a Livers cut though.
> I got that to jump through hoops in NFT lol
> I've been doing Exo for a while now with a token Glue shoved in at the side


Not much chat about psychosis on here lately, by far my favourite of the 3


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 7, 2017)

hey guys hope eveyone good? anyone had any experience making e-juice for vape pens and also looking for anyone with using thc / cbd to help M.E.? (and MS)

I'm gonna make a thread but would love some input also would be good 2 hear from some of the old faces i still see on here  hope ur all well chaps

my lemon still going strong if anyone wanted 2 *cough* know


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 7, 2017)

las fingerez said:


> hey guys hope eveyone good? anyone had any experience making e-juice for vape pens and also looking for anyone with using thc / cbd to help M.E.? (and MS)
> 
> I'm gonna make a thread but would love some input also would be good 2 hear from some of the old faces i still see on here  hope ur all well chaps
> 
> my lemon still going strong if anyone wanted 2 *cough* know


You good mate? I've only just stuck my head in here recently too


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> You good mate? I've only just stuck my head in here recently too


yeah good cheers mate thanks for asking  feels good 2 be back, how about u? come join my thread when its ready, would love ur input mate!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 8, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Belting mate, I've not got the Exo any more though as I dropped it for the Livers.
> I'm not yet sure if that was a wise move tbh.
> 
> A nice chunk of this next glue has got your name on it.


Exo yields more generally but much much prefer smoking the Livers day to day


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 8, 2017)

itsmeifti said:


> Are we all indoor growers here in the UK fread ?! Haven't been outdoor since May, hoping she's resilient enough for this last 6 weeks, grumble grumble UK weather!
> Got my eye on a tent kit, Amazon or eBay... Any recommendations/experiences?
> Somethin like a 60x60x180 or 120x120x200?
> Appreciated


Dont bother with anything below the 1.2m unless u absolutely have to, waste of time money n space overall, much easier to have a 1.2 with decent lights in than it is to have something like a 60x60 with CFL`s in ( i know ive got and use both)


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 9, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> Dont bother with anything below the 1.2m unless u absolutely have to, waste of time money n space overall, much easier to have a 1.2 with decent lights in than it is to have something like a 60x60 with CFL`s in ( i know ive got and use both)


Ta much R1, gonna have a go indoor setup when I have a bit of change to spare. 
Aside, you been growing for a while? I started last year without much idea, MMJ helps me infinitely more than pharma pill poppin', started an outdoor in spring, beastly OG Kush, just hoping the weather holds out and isn't to wet for the next 6 weeks.
Hell of a learning curve mind! 
I assume once you've got a good setup indoor, it'll take a little less attention, I'm currently out at least three times a day nursing and inspecting ! Good craic though, inspired me to start a horticulture course


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 9, 2017)

While I'm here and have some attention, anyone thought of or is part of a club/collective?


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 10, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Fuk off, you muggy cunt


Zackly what I'm thinking re the weva


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2017)

itsmeifti said:


> Ta much R1, gonna have a go indoor setup when I have a bit of change to spare.
> Aside, you been growing for a while? I started last year without much idea, MMJ helps me infinitely more than pharma pill poppin', started an outdoor in spring, beastly OG Kush, just hoping the weather holds out and isn't to wet for the next 6 weeks.
> Hell of a learning curve mind!
> I assume once you've got a good setup indoor, it'll take a little less attention, I'm currently out at least three times a day nursing and inspecting ! Good craic though, inspired me to start a horticulture course


bout 8-9 years now ive been on here, just taught meself from reading on here etc, ive unfortunately only managed1 crop in the last 18months due to constant works/inspections etc, , just got veg tent bk up after 9months, currently 11 GG rooting in a propagator in there, also got Exo and Livers over at a mates place in case i need em but bored t`fuck of Exo n only keeping the Livers in case i dont like growing the GG lol, oh n waiting on a Cali Kush snip to finish rooting at a mates house then ill have that as well lol


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 10, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> bout 8-9 years now ive been on here, just taught meself from reading on here etc, ive unfortunately only managed1 crop in the last 18months due to constant works/inspections etc, , just got veg tent bk up after 9months, currently 11 GG rooting in a propagator in there, also got Exo and Livers over at a mates place in case i need em but bored t`fuck of Exo n only keeping the Livers in case i dont like growing the GG lol, oh n waiting on a Cali Kush snip to finish rooting at a mates house then ill have that as well lol


Tidy! 
Oddly enough I have to Google the colloquial on the UK thread opposed to the majority which are US based users! 
Yeah gonna have a little research and get a selection on the go. Cali Kush is on my want list  
Lol to quote another forum user, growing is much more addictive thank smoking!

Best of the Sunday to ya


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> He didn't answer must be sorted...


never got sorted, just seen your pm today lol, i need to get back on here a bit more regular its been too long since i chilled in here with you bunch of total cunts, i miss the banter !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2017)

TheHulk11 said:


> never got sorted, just seen your pm today lol, i need to get back on here a bit more regular its been too long since i chilled in here with you bunch of total cunts, i miss the banter !


No probs man I thought you were just being your usual grumpy cunt self, good to see you btw


----------



## TheHulk11 (Sep 11, 2017)

zeddd said:


> No probs man I thought you were just being your usual grumpy cunt self, good to see you btw


haha cheers man, im still a grumpy Scottish cunt but thats not why i ignored u, 
Good to be back on here but it looks dead, i loved it when this thread moved 10 pages a day, now lucky to do 2 pages a week, 
Where has everyone fucked off to?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2017)

Where has everyone fucked off to?

Died? how would we know


----------



## limonene (Sep 11, 2017)

#ghettscut


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm in VR mainly these days.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm in VR mainly these days.


U get the vr all sorted then baz? Don't know much about it tbh, you get it for games or porn?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> U get the vr all sorted then baz? Don't know much about it tbh, you get it for games or porn?


Lol MG, fanny in the real world doesn't do much for me these days, let alone in VR m8, I got HTC vive, freeky shizz when zombies ect are coming up behind you as u look back , I was screaming like a twat lol. I'm into flying sims with it now, it's a wonderful tool , the motion sickness when I'm running around my front room isn't good though, nearly heaved a few times !. Hope you & yours are all good mate .


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 12, 2017)

Sounds a laugh baz, wouldn't mind trying one out somewhere. Aye all good over here m8, on hols in a few weeks so looking forward to that.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 12, 2017)

First time freaked me chicken ! Becomes a bit of a novilty after a while, until u find sommat new on it & its twighlite time again lol, highly recommend MG


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 14, 2017)

Fuck me I'm depressed !


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm here baz


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 14, 2017)

Shit day all round baz, been fucked off with the firm I been doin work for for ages now and told them today that's it, finishing up tomoro and gotta look for new work for next week. Fuck it, wernt happy so moving on. Stop deleting post too baz lol!


----------



## Rocko's Roots (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't know where the hell people are buying weed from for around 100 am oz? 

That's insane. I live in Hampshire and you're looking at around 200-260 per oz. 

A standard 8th is 1.6gr if you're lucky.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2017)

You got to be reasonably content in work MG, or it's a right fucking drag ! Good on ya for getting out. Lol I look at me posts & delete in the cold light of day mate .


----------



## IndicaDogo (Sep 15, 2017)

Not a UK grower, just stopped in to say. 
Like your avatar! Lol @lozac123


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

zeddd said:


> one will do it if you haven't done it for a while, microdosing acid is very cool too


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank Crunchy it's Friday !


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> You got to be reasonably content in work MG, or it's a right fucking drag ! Good on ya for getting out. Lol I look at me posts & delete in the cold light of day mate .


Aye I never leave a job on bad terms so I can always go back, so thought better leave before I split someone and get fucked out lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2017)

Lol , I was made redundant from my last 5 ..yes 5 jobs , that's over 20 year. Last one about 3 year back now I think, that last one fucked me right off ! I thought fuck it , I'm just going to do my own thing & try get by. Fuck em MG, can't get along with many folk either, people get me down, I loved being on the wagons, it was just the people at the drops & back at the ranch got me down .


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2017)

& if u can understand all that, fair play to ya.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2017)

Understand no bother baz lol. I've a m8s a lorry driver too, gets on alright with the drops but can't fucking stand the folk at the hub, he just tries to stay clear of them. I gotta work, I'd go mad without it. The firm I was with is just putting out shit quality work and I'm on site fitting it, tryina make a good job of the shit they've sent me and it's me looking like a dick on site so fuck them. I've a loada contacts anyway, think I've something sorted for next week so alls good


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I've gone slightly mad MG ! . I need to get out fishing & shooting , haven't been in a while. I don't go out for weeks at a time ! Bar the garden, I'm never going to be well off but I get by. I hope you get some tidy work mate,failing that , get a grow on ! Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2017)

Wer all slightly mad I reckon baz so ur not alone lol, especially in here ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 15, 2017)

No grows here baz, for a good while anyway. Not with certain shit hanging over me


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes I remember u had an episode a while back m8, I don't know what went on, but obviously not good. I had to move & went threw crap for a while m8. Hope u get sorted anyway. Evening Z, hope your all good .


----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Yes I remember u had an episode a while back m8, I don't know what went on, but obviously not good. I had to move & went threw crap for a while m8. Hope u get sorted anyway. Evening Z, hope your all good .


Good man pulling myself out of financial hell which I created by not working enough and smoking the profit ha ha


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Good man pulling myself out of financial hell which I created by not working enough and smoking the profit ha ha


Lol, I live from grow to grow Z, I need a bigger grow on !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>





HeatlessBBQ said:


>


thanks for the fuking maths lesson


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 18, 2017)

Is it me or is it bloody cold round these parts for this time of year. I have had to nip out today and pick up a 600w MH to stick in one of my old ballasts and replace the 315cmh in my veg tent. .Poor bastards have been cold.

Hope your all good.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2017)

its got a lot chillier over here. on mold fukkin patrol now with the bastarding weather. blue pit in the greenhouse is quite chunky so going to be prone. frosty as thougb


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2017)

Evening, no one growing in the UK anymore ?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 22, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4014681


Baz you might not believe this but look it up, muff has a diving club called muff diving club, couldn't write it lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 22, 2017)

@MG, lol mate, I believe it !, I'm sure that Muff is a place in Ireland. There's a village not far from me called "Cwm" pronounced "cum" lol, there's quite a few deep water ponds around there, & a few year back, in the local wrag,it read "two drown in Cwm" !,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 22, 2017)

Muffs just over the border from the north, use to drive there for the cheap fuel, lot cheaper in the south. Aye there's some fucked up names in Wales baz


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear that scrambo. Hope they don't go too harsh on ya. Look after your self.


----------



## scrambo (Sep 22, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Sorry to hear that scrambo. Hope they don't go too harsh on ya. Look after your self.


Thanks corey, is what it is mate nowt i can do now.

Laters peoples...


----------



## makka (Sep 22, 2017)

@scrambo 
Keep that chin up m8 sorry to hear 
Been there man it's a Cunt


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

What's happened sambo mate? Have you deleted a post?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Ffs, what's going down Scram ? Hope your ok !


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2017)

whatever happened to sambo good luck holmes i guess is needed.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

@scrambo dunno what's happened m8 but I get the gist, hope they ain't to sore, good luck I guess


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a break with that caution few year back ! Thought I was going in the big house for sure ! 25 plants too !!


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I had a break with that caution few year back ! Thought I was going in the big house for sure ! 25 plants too !!


Yeah you had a result there mate, wouldnt fancy ya chances if caught with another 25 tho so no more fucking slaves! Lol

Think ive got caught up in something much bigger than me and gonna pay a price for it, feds certainly seem to think im something that im not but whatever nowt i can do now.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Defanaitly no more slaves mate ! I'm quite settled now . Hope they haven't got too much on you ! I know you've had a shite time of it . Thoughts are with you mate.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Gutted for ye scrambo. So many bigger fish out the to get ffs. As I said I hope they ain't too sore on u, get urself a good solicitor if ye can, one that deals with that sorta shit

Anyone sort a lad out near Feltham?


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Why not get ya man in feltham to use intergram etc there will be plenty of them types in that area.

Yeah mg im pretty gutted aswel ive proper been sorting me shit out this year no benders all yr and very very little hard.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

The lad they usually get off is away to the dam, said they wer getting some nice green crack of him


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Had that green crack a few times, didnt rate it that much tbh had some grapefruit diesal the other week fuck that was a nice smoke


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Tbh it was probly the prices that made them rave on about the green crack, think it was around the 200 mark and compared to over here....well you know


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Proper got back on the fucking cigs recently after 4months off em, death sticks the things are my chest is shot to bits need some antibiotics methinks


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't smoke cigs m8, never really have. My ma tho, used to be on like 40 a day and even she's off em lol, has the odd sneaky one tho but still, 40 a fucking day


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I don't smoke cigs m8, never really have. My ma tho, used to be on like 40 a day and even she's off em lol, has the odd sneaky one tho but still, 40 a fucking day


Do you smoke your joints with bacci tho? You aint one of them fucking peeps who claim not to smoke but carnt go a day without multi bacci laden joints per day but not hooked on nicotine lol

Like these drinkers who only smoke when drinking but drink every day lol me ex does that wont smoke a thing during the day but glass of wine at night n smoking cigs like a trooper lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol, got it m8. Na I can go to work or whatever for 12 hour shifts,no joints no fags. Do take baccy in my joints tho


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, got it m8. Na I can go to work or whatever for 12 hour shifts,no joints no fags. Do take baccy in my joints tho


You smoke everyday tho mg so if using bacci in the joints your still hooked on the nicotine 

Is like these vapes mate yeah they loads cheaper but your still jus heavy hooked on the tine...lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

I've just gone onto an electro snout. 
I have a mint flavour but I'd never smoke a menthol fag. 
It's a lot cheaper than 20 Benson a day. 

Good luck Sambo. I hope you get treated lightly. Have you got form for it?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

But if I smoked fags too I'd smoke at work so not just in the evenings so I'd be smoking double lol, I ain't doin too bad then


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a Google for weed for me m8 over there, got a number off Craigslist, he rang it and hopefully getting sorted soon lol. Fucking eejits


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a Google for weed for me m8 over there, got a number off Craigslist, he rang it and hopefully getting sorted soon lol. Fucking eejits


Fuck me. You might as well just hand yourself in


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me. You might as well just hand yourself in


Crazy posting up on them sites I know Oscar, but you'd be surprised how easy it is to get sorted off them when your working away from home


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I dont like the flavours oscar i like me vape to taste like a cig not that the tobacco flavours do taste like cigs but i no what i mean lol
> 
> No mate i havent got no previous for it just green but its the chain and the higher up have got nabbed for serious serious shit think im gonna get linked up in it all thats what they seem to think anyway....


They shouldn't do you for shit others have done. Or is there some conspiracy law or something?


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

It rife on the clearnet is the new way for youngons, can get anything on social media


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Crazy posting up on them sites I know Oscar, but you'd be surprised how easy it is to get sorted off them when your working away from home


I suppose if you can't wait a day or don't have an address to get stuff sent it's handy


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> It rife on the clearnet is the new way for youngons, can get anything on social media


This is my social media lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Fuck the cancer sticks ! If I have a J , it's pure or in a pipe. Just muffs for me. I haven't had a fag in 8 month, still chewing these fucking "Nicorretts " though. Probly having more nicotine now than I did on the cunting cigs !!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Hopefully they ease off m8 when they realise that you ain't in it as much as they think.
Ive had quite a few solicitors and loads of them are fucking useless imo, think I found a good one tho, he hates the cunts as much as I do

I ain't goina need him anymore tho...


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

The nicotine ain't really the bad part tho is it?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> This is my social media lol


Lol I'm with ya MG, this is the only public site I frequent , I should have steered well clear of that "plenty of cunting fish" site years back !!!!


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> This is my social media lol


Ive always said that too lol this is my weedy facebook lol i dont do any social media at all

Mate i been lucky with the duty solictor shes qaulity i think she roots for the fatman or has some fat bloke fetish lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah I didn't mean paying for one or anything, all legal aid over here anyway


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> The nicotine ain't really the bad part tho is it?


That's right mate, but it does make u edgy & bit sickly ,


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> That's right mate, but it does make u edgy & bit sickly ,


Smoked a joint you'll be grand then.


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> That's right mate, but it does make u edgy & bit sickly ,


Baz i honestly feel like im fucking dieing mate after a wk back on the smokes! Me chest is rotten i gotta go docs n get some antibiotics.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds nasty, I usually have antibiotics lying about just in case


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Is always best to have some about mg need to get to docs for some.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Fucking cigs are harder to quit than brown ! Or muff , I gave up for 8 years & just started again, like yourself Sam, I was sick of gasping for breath , I'm a fat fuck now too, & it's hard enough breathing without tar dripping off ya bellows !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

& ya can smell ya bush better


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds nasty, I usually have antibiotics lying about just in case


Don't take em MG, build up ya natural defences ! Lick a public urinal occasionally & don't forget to rim ya Mrs .


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Don't take em MG, build up ya natural defences ! Lick a public urinal occasionally & don't forget to rim ya Mrs .


I maybe take em once a year baz, if even. Never seem to get I'll me, think the weed must help


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> & ya can smell ya bush better


I do love that smell of bush! I may have been known in the past of course to ask my lady of night not to wash for a day at least just to add flavour.....lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I do love that smell of bush! I may have been known in the past of course to ask my lady of night not to wash for a day at least just to add flavour.....lol


Sometimes you get a real dirty one tho, fuck that m8, keep her clean I say


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

From antibiotics to smelly bushes lol...


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I do love that smell of bush! I may have been known in the past of course to ask my lady of night not to wash for a day at least just to add flavour.....lol


You go down on prostitutes? You don't know who's porridge you're stirring and you drink it too. 
You are one perverted melon farmer lol


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> You go down on prostitutes? You don't know who's porridge you're stirring and you drink it too.
> You are one perverted melon farmer lol


I do forget your still the fairly newb to the thread oscar spent too many tame yrs in the journals mate lol

I may have gone down on a brass or 2 ffs baz has fucked ponys! Throw me a friggin bone lol


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2017)

Hahahahaha you make me weak wit ya quality items Scram lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm with scrambo lol, I've had a brass or two but I've had smellier minges on a night out ffs fuck it


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I do forget your still the fairly newb to the thread oscar spent too many tame yrs in the journals mate lol
> 
> I may have gone down on a brass or 2 ffs baz has fucked ponys! Throw me a friggin bone lol


Now it's pretty much the only place I post. 
I started when I went through an E phase a year or so back. It was the only place I could have contact with the outside world lol
The Mrs was in bed and I'd get shitfaced downstairs smoking joint after joint by myself on the downstairs bog. Man I got into a few bad states lol mixing with Valium creates some very strange goings on


----------



## vostok (Sep 23, 2017)

nofuckingideawhatyoucuntsonaboot

butsoundsgoodallthesame ....grrrrr!


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

My percy run out few days ago, thought fuck it, was smoked out anyways.

Took the kids to the park this morning in a nice area kinda and in a decent part of the uk kinda lol n fucking found a bag of weed under the bench i was sitting lol

Not much about a gram + lol but was dry n bagged up carnt lie ive had a joint of it not the greatest but still free lol


----------



## scrambo (Sep 23, 2017)

Poxy fucking site took ages to put that pic up, but yeah thats what i found lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Crazy posting up on them sites I know Oscar, but you'd be surprised how easy it is to get sorted off them when your working away from home


No one gives a fuk about weed these daze they can't give a toss bout burgers even.
a mate got pinched with another's name all over the phone, the brief says ya mate is going down. Geez still growing nothing happened, doors still on


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm not down with the kids, so you lost me on the "burgers" Z , I didn't know they were illieagal !, had me chucking me birds eye quarter pounders out !


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2017)

I was completely wasted one eye posting job, on a take down atm fukin graft. ^burglsrs


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 24, 2017)

Like old times in here last night ! Ace


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Sep 24, 2017)

FUKING MOVED! took 2 years!!!

looked in the loft, massive, can get a 2x2 up ther easilly and its already floored out,fuking dancing...dying with flu tho atm, had it a week, can hardley breathe and head banging, coughing up luminous shit and the breathing i can do are short and laboured, but wer moved so thats such a weight off, everything went wrong at the old house, and i wish id never moved ther, years of no trouble at all then within 11 months got fucked, no thanx, this living on benfits n shit aint for me.
need to get my shit together then anyone who has got anything coming will have it. 




scrambo said:


> Baz i honestly feel like im fucking dieing mate after a wk back on the smokes! Me chest is rotten i gotta go docs n get some antibiotics.


i feel that! fukin went to docs after 3 days and i tell him whats up as he asks, then he says "so what do u thinks wrong" im like your the fucking doc, he says " your at the end of it now just ride it out,(thursday this was and i still can hardley breath and coughing hurts my head.
well fucking thank u fat paki cunt.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2017)

IC3M4L3 said:


> FUKING MOVED! took 2 years!!!
> 
> looked in the loft, massive, can get a 2x2 up ther easilly and its already floored out,fuking dancing...dying with flu tho atm, had it a week, can hardley breathe and head banging, coughing up luminous shit and the breathing i can do are short and laboured, but wer moved so thats such a weight off, everything went wrong at the old house, and i wish id never moved ther, years of no trouble at all then within 11 months got fucked, no thanx, this living on benfits n shit aint for me.
> need to get my shit together then anyone who has got anything coming will have it.
> ...


Hopefully it gets worse and you die


----------



## scrambo (Sep 24, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Like old times in here last night ! Ace


Was a laugh hay mate, threads been dead for too long.


----------



## makka (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah good read man not posted much myself my Fcking hand got mauled off some dog splitting a dog fight up cause of some Pollack Cunt not knowing how to control his dog 
Anyway long story 7 puncture and a tear that has fat pokin out lol hozi job an bandaged up now but fingers look like fat pork sausages haha 

@scrambo did ya get to finish the LS m8?


----------



## makka (Sep 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Hopefully it gets worse and you die


Gotta love your bluntness man puts a grin on mi chops every time lol


----------



## scrambo (Sep 24, 2017)

makka said:


> Yeah good read man not posted much myself my Fcking hand got mauled off some dog splitting a dog fight up cause of some Pollack Cunt not knowing how to control his dog
> Anyway long story 7 puncture and a tear that has fat pokin out lol hozi job an bandaged up now but fingers look like fat pork sausages haha
> 
> @scrambo did ya get to finish the LS m8?


Ouch! Fuck that!

I got bit by a little dog few yrs ago poxy thing just run up and bit me leg proper hurt i was abit pissed up aswel n may have threatend to kick the fucking rat to death if it come near me again lol

Yes mate, was some proper nice smoke and anyone who tried it really rated it, real good lemon flavour minus any haze flavour which i dont like that much tbh so was well impressed with a good yielding 8wk finishing tasty lemon with no haze i was well impressed makka, you still got her?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Ouch! Fuck that!
> 
> I got bit by a little dog few yrs ago poxy thing just run up and bit me leg proper hurt i was abit pissed up aswel n may have threatend to kick the fucking rat to death if it come near me again lol
> 
> Yes mate i did, was some proper nice smoke and anyone who tried it really rated it, real good lemon flavour minus any haze flavour which i dont like that much tbh so was well impressed with a good yielding 8wk finishing tasty lemon with no haze i was well impressed makka, you still got her?


I need some of that


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2017)

What's popular atm, gg4, gsc...any others going for $¥


----------



## scrambo (Sep 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What's popular atm, gg4, gsc...any others going for $¥


People do still like a lemon z, cheese may be done but still some life in a lemon in the south anyways 

And yeah mate anything yankie it seems like the gg4,gsc many also moving into the shatter saying it can return better than the bud if you have the market for it


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What's popular atm, gg4, gsc...any others going for $¥


Never had gsc. A mate said he had some and paid £145 for a half. He's a gullible cunt because it was a badly grown skunk type. Airy as fuck and damp too ffs

I have done a couple off gg4's but I haven't done it justice because I just chuck one in and it gets the same treatment as exo. I'm fairly sure I'm underfeeding it plus I've got limited headroom so the tops get singed and go stretchy and weird


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2017)

It's all gone metric, 8 pg etc like it. TBH no making up a z and 28.3 etc


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Never had gsc. A mate said he had some and paid £145 for a half. He's a gullible cunt because it was a badly grown skunk type. Airy as fuck and damp too ffs
> 
> I have done a couple off gg4's but I haven't done it justice because I just chuck one in and it gets the same treatment as exo. I'm fairly sure I'm underfeeding it plus I've got limited headroom so the tops get singed and go stretchy and weird


Veg is the key to tamed gg4 imo, plenty topping to tame stretch and max yield


----------



## scrambo (Sep 24, 2017)

Isnt geleto a gsc pheno?

My "friends" gg4 vegged up well and topped to fuck yielded 7oz at a 8wk chop, it yielded better than the exo and lemon same size, took shitloads of feed aswel was gobbling up 6ml a n b never no burn


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 24, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Sometimes you get a real dirty one tho, fuck that m8, keep her clean I say


Aww man nothing worse than a stinking muff,fuck that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 24, 2017)

Giz us that Ls you cunt


makka said:


> Yeah good read man not posted much myself my Fcking hand got mauled off some dog splitting a dog fight up cause of some Pollack Cunt not knowing how to control his dog
> Anyway long story 7 puncture and a tear that has fat pokin out lol hozi job an bandaged up now but fingers look like fat pork sausages haha
> 
> @scrambo did ya get to finish the LS m8?


----------



## makka (Sep 25, 2017)

@slipper I inboxed ya but ya didn't reply ya bell, think ya was in hozi tbfair.
I don't have the LS anymore I had 16 die on me for no reason it seemed but they was taken in flower sooo.....

Gutted my self tbh I had her a few year


----------



## scrambo (Sep 25, 2017)

Thats a shitter that you lost it, was a really nice strain

Gotta be cause they where in flower cause it cloned pretty easy in veg mate


----------



## makka (Sep 25, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Thats a shitter that you lost it, was a really nice strain
> 
> Gotta be cause they where in flower cause it cloned pretty easy in veg mate


Aye it cloned easy in veg same with the gg I think, I had 5 cuts taken in flower and only 1 rooted very stubborn to like 3 and half week before a root even showed out of the 16, I salvaged 1 gg 2 exo and was grateful for them by the end lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

makka said:


> @slipper I inboxed ya but ya didn't reply ya bell, think ya was in hozi tbfair.
> I don't have the LS anymore I had 16 die on me for no reason it seemed but they was taken in flower sooo.....
> 
> Gutted my self tbh I had her a few year


Ive zero memory of that mate lol if u come across it again let me know mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

Fucking gutted now man lol lem tones are my fucking fav man n they sell over here like the gg4 does for u guys


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 25, 2017)

@scrambo Emailed ya


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone watch the new star trek? Two episodes online n seems alright...


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone watch the new star trek? Two episodes online n seems alright...


No, cos it's shite!


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone watch the new star trek? Two episodes online n seems alright...


Didn't realise it was anywhere near available.. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> No, cos it's shite!


You fucking northern cunts dont know shit bruh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Didn't realise it was anywhere near available.. Cheers for the heads up.


Its on projectfreetv.


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> You fucking northern cunts dont know shit bruh


Never been into any of that star trek or star wars slipper. Hows u been anyway


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

I fucking love em man. Nothing beats a bit of scifi.
Im good man,still sober to fuck! not even been gatting much at all n its boring the fucking shite out of me.
You back at the growing yet? 


Sick dose with rambo, I got the gist of it but id stumbled on it after hed been deleting haha was like hed been drinking or something with all the deleted comments haha some people really dont catch a fucking break


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 25, 2017)

Won't be growing for a year or two, ain't worth it. Doin well keeping clean m8, might be boring but once U pop u can't stop lol. Aye shite about rambo, don't know much about it either but I think I've got the jist....well it's a guess anyway, either way sounds kinda serious


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah theres no half measures with me lad,pure dedication my end haha
Yeah best off but it must be a right prick trease being on here with every cunt growing.
The comment he made about them thinking hes playing a bigger role than he is makes me bum hole twitch.
Im amazed ive not been locked up ffs ive random flashbacks to me attempting to walk into town with me legs refusing to work properly to sort out a mate ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 26, 2017)

Fucking kids with those cunting fireworks are stressing the dog out..fucking thundering whores


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah best delete for his peace of mind but not as bad as id thought.
Yeah ive watched a few episodes and I found it a bit slow,its the show where waters or oxygen like currency? ..might give it another try though.


----------



## scrambo (Sep 26, 2017)

I like the look of this new show called the deuce i think it is, from the makers of the wire which i loved.

Its about the porn industry in america in the 70s


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 26, 2017)

Some good movies on putlocker atm..well acceptable.


----------



## scrambo (Sep 26, 2017)

Not that into movies tbh, like me shows.

Did watch that film Logan the other wk n enjoyed that was a really good film.

Anyone seen the new I.T yet? Fuck that film terrorfied me in me youth lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 26, 2017)

Man I fucking liked it alot,pennywise scared the shite out of me growing up.i use to piss n shit with the sint tap running so id get a head start if blood started pouring out


----------



## scrambo (Sep 26, 2017)

Went n done some food shopping today, thought better get some fruit carnt live on fry ups and steak

Anyway see these grapes, candy cotton grapes fuck me they taste just like candy floss! Now thats my kinda fruit lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 26, 2017)

I might give this a watch tomorrow 
http://putlockers.mn/watch/OvkM08GQ-american-made.html


Its the flick where hes a coke runner for the cia or some shite..sounds good lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 27, 2017)

Incase anyone is still fucking with dream,oxymonster was caught(senior admin)
https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/72pao9/feds_catch_a_lord_of_the_dark_web_suspected_of/


----------



## scrambo (Sep 27, 2017)

Watched the first episode of that the duece today, wasnt too bad wasnt great either seems like it may have some potential tho


----------



## makka (Sep 27, 2017)

Just put that horror on myself "it comes at night" so shall see lol
Watched that hitmans bodyguard other night to bit far fetched but a grin to watch


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 28, 2017)

yo guys hows it going slipper m8 is there a way to hack a hotmail / outlook passwords long story short dont know if you remember my dad moving out the thailand ect but he died out there this year so i wanna get into his emails to get info on certen things he has money in a bank some where but no one knows im his next of kin just thought id ask


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear that pops, I wouldn't know where to start, can barely get my own passwords at times ffs


----------



## scrambo (Sep 28, 2017)

Fucking el baz i thought i was poplar for a minute signed in to 8likes lol but its just you on a likefest lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2017)

Shit bro sorry to hear about ur da.
I sent u a message there


----------



## scrambo (Sep 28, 2017)

Fucking el that stella really is called "a can of wifebeater" for a reason.

Was having a drink with the "ex" last night and she usually drinks wine or vods but for some reason was drinking stella. Anyways shes had 5-6 cans n just kicked off lol slagging me off blah blah ive jus called a cab home, as im going out the door shes fucking punched me in the head n pushed me into a wall lol fucking bitch i dont hit women so i spat in the cunts face n got me cab.......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2017)

Women aye lol did she pop any benzos or what?


----------



## scrambo (Sep 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Women aye lol did she pop any benzos or what?


No mate shes proper anti drugs nowdays, is just a pisshead lol

fucking cunt is lucky i didnt beat her to death cause i wanted too.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Sep 28, 2017)

Thats always the case,either deeply religious or a piss head.
Nothing wrong with pushing a woman off you mate but dont grab her arms or anything, she sounds like shed take pics of any marks.shes your baby's momma isnt she? You've honestly a dramatic to fuck life man.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 28, 2017)

Wife beater, mad ale


----------



## scrambo (Sep 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thats always the case,either deeply religious or a piss head.
> Nothing wrong with pushing a woman off you mate but dont grab her arms or anything, she sounds like shed take pics of any marks.shes your baby's momma isnt she? You've honestly a dramatic to fuck life man.


Dunno about dramatic id more call it a shit life....

Yeah shes me kids mum, if not id have been long gone many years ago, shes always been a cunt but wasnt expecting that punch last night lol was a proper combo aswel bam with the head punch then as im off balance from the punch the shes me into a brick wall lol


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2017)

ffs, Rambo done in fae a bird lol.


----------



## scrambo (Sep 29, 2017)

DST said:


> ffs, Rambo done in fae a bird lol.


Mate since the kids shes put on alot of weight prob gos 16st and is 5,11 she would do most men especially when you carnt fight back lol


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Mate since the kids shes put on alot of weight prob gos 16st and is 5,11 she would do most men especially when you carnt fight back lol


widdnae pinch her crisps lad lucky you got out of there then.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2017)

been out on mold patrol for my outdoor girls....lucky if i'll have anything left come harvesting.
worst thing is the flowers that mold in the middle....then you end up loosing the top as well.....heres an unfinished top i had to snip due to a flower lower down molding. get high for 10 mins then get a sore heid ffs.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 29, 2017)

Ain't mould a pain in the sphincter !


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 29, 2017)

Fuck me...it's Friday again !


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me...it's Friday again !


Aye the week flew in for me, Happy days


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2017)

Hope ur doing alright rambo bro.


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 2, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Dunno about dramatic id more call it a shit life....
> 
> Yeah shes me kids mum, if not id have been long gone many years ago, shes always been a cunt but wasnt expecting that punch last night lol was a proper combo aswel bam with the head punch then as im off balance from the punch the shes me into a brick wall lol


You don't need that shit scram. Fuck her


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2017)

New planet of the apes is out in dvd quality... Very good flick


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2017)

Roobarb said:


> You don't need that shit scram. Fuck her


Down side is shes his kids man n id say thats the only reason he death with it like a man


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 2, 2017)

makka said:


> Just put that horror on myself "it comes at night" so shall see lol
> Watched that hitmans bodyguard other night to bit far fetched but a grin to watch


I watched that last week. I enjoyed it but think giving it a "horror" title led to some disappointment for some folks.
Did you like it?

I'm off to watch cult of chuck tonight, bound to be shite but I grew up on shit like that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I watched that last week. I enjoyed it but think giving it a "horror" title led to some disappointment for some folks.
> Did you like it?
> 
> I'm off to watch cult of chuck tonight, bound to be shite but I grew up on shit like that.


HD rip of planet pf the apes is out bruv


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> HD rip of planet pf the apes is out bruv


Nice one. I might do that one tonight instead. Bit more classy than Cult of Chucky.. Plenty of rainy nights for that when I'm bored


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 2, 2017)

Amazing quality buy the monkeys talking is translated to some Asian crap but the monkeys that talk tend to male sence of the sign language


----------



## makka (Oct 2, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I watched that last week. I enjoyed it but think giving it a "horror" title led to some disappointment for some folks.
> Did you like it?
> 
> I'm off to watch cult of chuck tonight, bound to be shite but I grew up on shit like that.


Honestly I can't remember a single thing about it? Lol so it was either absolutely shite or I fell asleep haha probs the latter knowing me


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2017)

What about this crazy cunt in Vegas......musta fired about 500 rounds ffs, shocking


----------



## makka (Oct 2, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What about this crazy cunt in Vegas......musta fired about 500 rounds ffs, shocking


Aye crazy mg had a stock pile of weapons with him to iv read
Makes you wonder why tho eh man


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 2, 2017)

Aye fuck knows makka. Still won't change there gun laws I bet, howd a guy like him get his hands on automatic weapons like that ffs. Can u imagine the UK if you could buy weapons over the counter?


----------



## scrambo (Oct 2, 2017)

Nevada has some of the most lax gun laws in the US [from what ive read anyway] so aint hard to get any gun and theres no limit on the amount you can own either i dont think.

He was found with 19 guns in the room how the fuck did he get that many guns up there with that amount of ammo tho without being noticed or pulled up? Thats what i dont get.

Fucking pussy didnt even have a shoot out with the feds either he topped himself.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hope ur doing alright rambo bro.


Im alrite mate thanks for asking, no point letting shit get me down i was depressed enough anyway lol


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 2, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye fuck knows makka. Still won't change there gun laws I bet, howd a guy like him get his hands on automatic weapons like that ffs. Can u imagine the UK if you could buy weapons over the counter?


Shit you get a free gun with a pack of smokes over there.
My mate just got married there the day before this happened, he was a few doors down. Luckily he got on a plane about 4 hours before it all kicked off.


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 2, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Nevada has some of the most lax gun laws in the US [from what ive read anyway] so aint hard to get any gun and theres no limit on the amount you can own either i dont think.
> 
> He was found with 19 guns in the room how the fuck did he get that many guns up there with that amount of ammo tho without being noticed or pulled up? Thats what i dont get.
> 
> Fucking pussy didnt even have a shoot out with the feds either he topped himself.


You can just walk in with a suitcase, its just a hotel after all. Security are on the look out for prostitutes more than crazed gun men.
He probably bought the guns at the gun store round the corner, they have shit that looks like it could take down a chopper. 
I can understand why they allow hand guns and hunting rifles, but why the fuck would anyone need a fully auto machine gun.. Mental.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 4, 2017)

Ugh was drinking during the weekend n I still feel fucking hung over


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 4, 2017)

Nevada gun laws are nonexistent.


*"Weapon laws (*NRS Ch. 202*)*
*Concealed weapon permits* (CCW) are-shall issue and *open carry *is legal without a permit. Nevada does not ban 'assault weapons' and there is no magazine capacity limit. There are no purchase permits, gun registration, or gun-owner licensing. *Blue cards* are no longer required. There is no waiting period mandated for firearm purchases and private gun sales are okay. *Local gun laws *are prohibited. You do not have to "register" a gun to someone else."

http://www.nevadacarry.org/


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ugh was drinking during the weekend n I still feel fucking hung over


Its fucking Wednesday lax...man up!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 4, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I can understand why they allow hand guns and hunting rifles, but why the fuck would anyone need a fully auto machine gun.. Mental.


To defend yourself against the government when they come and round you up like cattle to be taken off to armed FEMA camps/detention centres, after they've destroyed your city with manipulated freak weather conditions using HAARP and declared Marshall Law.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 4, 2017)

Midwk roast must say it went down a treat.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 4021523
> 
> Midwk roast must say it went down a treat.


Nice cook on that meat and those Yorkshires


----------



## zeddd (Oct 4, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Its fucking Wednesday lax...man up!


Fuking hung over on Wednesday, attention seeking imo


----------



## scrambo (Oct 4, 2017)

Everyones different on the booze, as they are on drugs what fucks one man up is just the warm up for another


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 4021523
> 
> Midwk roast must say it went down a treat.


loving the xmas gravy boat


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2017)

Soon be Xmass..Friday again tomorrow !!!!


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Soon be Xmass


My local Sainsbury has had mince pies n Xmas pud on sale since early September. Sad


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2017)

Same here. They have had the typical Dutch xmas snacks in the shops for the last month + (with a sign...for those who can't wait) ffs.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ahh lads stop talkin bout crimbo for a while


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 5, 2017)

Lick a dick I was drinking Friday Saturday n Sunday n my poor body wasn't use to it.
Remember when I could drink all night n get up in the morning for work.
Drink tends to make me meds less effective aswell so that probably added to it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 5, 2017)

Fucking hate this time of YR,mams birthday this month then Xmas followed by the gfs bday n nephews in January ffs


----------



## scrambo (Oct 5, 2017)

I dont take the meds anymore aint for ages but when i did drinking on top i would sleep for fucking hours, a 12-14hr sleeps where the norm lol

Tel me about it this month is shite, its me mums,daughters n ex's birthday in the space of 4days....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I dont take the meds anymore aint for ages but when i did drinking on top i would sleep for fucking hours, a 12-14hr sleeps where the norm lol
> 
> Tel me about it this month is shite, its me mums,daughters n ex's birthday in the space of 4days....


What you buying the ex? Boxing gloves


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lick a dick I was drinking Friday Saturday n Sunday n my poor body wasn't use to it.
> Remember when I could drink all night n get up in the morning for work.
> Drink tends to make me meds less effective aswell so that probably added to it.


Nobody wants to see you as a lush, booze is a bit more serious than getting fukked on disco biscuits and valley


----------



## scrambo (Oct 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> What you buying the ex? Boxing gloves


Shes getting fuck all from me, but still the kids mum mate so will get something from the kids for her.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Shes getting fuck all from me, but still the kids mum mate so will get something from the kids for her.


Why? Ide buy the kids a present instead


----------



## scrambo (Oct 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Why? Ide buy the kids a present instead


Cause they 5 n 6 yr old Z they dont no shes a cunt lol they just no its her birthday and they got no present for her.....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2017)

lovely painting or crayon drawing will do it at that age imo


----------



## scrambo (Oct 5, 2017)

Dont get me wrong i wont be spending much lol but yeah i will get em something for them to give her, she may be a cunt to me but is a good mum to them and like i say its for them more so than her.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 5, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I dont take the meds anymore aint for ages but when i did drinking on top i would sleep for fucking hours, a 12-14hr sleeps where the norm lol
> 
> Tel me about it this month is shite, its me mums,daughters n ex's birthday in the space of 4days....


You win haha fuck that...you honestly gonna humour the ex are she bate into you?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 5, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Nobody wants to see you as a lush, booze is a bit more serious than getting fukked on disco biscuits and valley


Yeah I dont drink often maybe once ever few months I get pissed but other than that its just the cigs n green.not had any blues or nowt since I came out of hospital thank fuck...tricks to stay off the darknet


----------



## scrambo (Oct 5, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> You win haha fuck that...you honestly gonna humour the ex are she bate into you?


Lax i made me bed so il lay on it mate, il be the first to admit she treats me like a cunt not that ive been no angel mind over the yrs, but my medical history and whats going on at the mo etc unless i play the game she has me by the balls as far as seeing me kids so yeah i just take her shit sad but true lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 6, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Lax i made me bed so il lay on it mate, il be the first to admit she treats me like a cunt not that ive been no angel mind over the yrs, but my medical history and whats going on at the mo etc unless i play the game she has me by the balls as far as seeing me kids so yeah i just take her shit sad but true lol


Yeah you're right mate,kids first at the end of the day.ur a good lad rambo


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 7, 2017)

GiveMeKnowledge said:


> Not bragging mate I just like to show off my plants like everyone else but people like to call bullshit when they aren't getting the same results. I'm not a liar why would I need to? Like I said you can do your research yourself I'm not the only one getting these numbers on this system and I'm not even near what others round here are getting so carry on calling bullshit I'm not fussed.


 I like your choice of words it makes sense to me


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Oct 7, 2017)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> I like your choice of words it makes sense to me


Just had a nightmare on an Australian thread loads of pussy cats starting keyboard wars just felt good reading one of your comments


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2017)

Jimmy the vest uk said:


> Just had a nightmare on an Australian thread loads of pussy cats starting keyboard wars just felt good reading one of your comments


One of your own comments..someone didn't sign out of his trolling account


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2017)

Fue to losing most me beans ive had 3 growing n just topped one n attempting to clone the scraggy bit lol since ive no option think ill throw two in to flower then two more a few qewks later n so on till I build a nice few numbers n that way I dont have to trim everything at once but since its so early on (month from seed or so) im hoping they're all fems lol ive had goodluck so far so fingers crossed.


Anyone have any beans they dont want.ill take anything once its not auto or takes 11+ weeks to flower.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 8, 2017)

Anybody know the profit margin in producing steroids? Seems like the markets booming atm and from what ive gathered its pretty fucking easy to make n the raws are easily sourced online.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anybody know the profit margin in producing steroids? Seems like the markets booming atm and from what ive gathered its pretty fucking easy to make n the raws are easily sourced online.


£1.72


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 9, 2017)

Had to go buy a bag of cuttings compost from B & Rip off today , by the time I riddled it ,I was left with half a bag !!! All sorts of crap in it , even a dolls arm !!!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone have any beans they dont want.ill take anything once its not auto or takes 11+ weeks to flower.


If you're up for international post, i've got plenty. grn crk x gdp, exo bx, jabba's stash x casey jones, tiger's milk x casey jones and several others. just say the word


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> If you're up for international post, i've got plenty. grn crk x gdp, exo bx, jabba's stash x casey jones, tiger's milk x casey jones and several others. just say the word


Tbh anything you have reference in the past has been chronic so ill take whatever ur offering


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2017)

Seeds are 


abe supercro said:


> If you're up for international post, i've got plenty. grn crk x gdp, exo bx, jabba's stash x casey jones, tiger's milk x casey jones and several others. just say the word


Legal over here for souvenirs purposes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2017)

Lads id like to personally thanks everyone thats offered me some amazing beans from some amazing lads pn
here. This really means alot especially since they're all top notch genetics. Fucking love this family super sound and ill par back no problem


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Had to go buy a bag of cuttings compost from B & Rip off today , by the time I riddled it ,I was left with half a bag !!! All sorts of crap in it , even a dolls arm !!!


Give the pack the fuck back in there after taking pics,Mail the manufacturer and ask to speak to a manager n that way you may get a tidy free reshit


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 12, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anybody know the profit margin in producing steroids? Seems like the markets booming atm and from what ive gathered its pretty fucking easy to make n the raws are easily sourced online.



The margin is fucking huge, but only in volume and for that you need the contacts to shift a fuck ton of product.

For example Trenbolone is one of the most expensive raws to buy at around £3000 per kilo and goes for around £15 per gram when made up into oil and sold in bottles wholesale to dealers, making a £15,000 turnover (£10k + profit) but that's 1000 bottles you have to sell.

I've just got some Trenbolone Acetate bottles and some Dianabol tablets for a course over xmas.
The Tren Ace is branded Excel-Pharma 'Greece' and the D'bol tabs are branded Onyx-Pharma 'Belgium' but I know they're made by exactly the same crew and most probably come from inside the UK.

 

The Tren Ace costs me £35 for a gram bottle retail and the D'bols cost me £50 for 100 x 10mg tabs, the D'bols were a little expensive but the Tren Ace is very reasonable.

This gear is produced by a decent lab, one of the best labs to produce for the UK market at the moment and even so the quality is questionable, the bottles are not sterile by a long shot and I won't be using mine until I've re-filtered it and re-bottled it into sterile vials, 1 of my 3 bottles is cloudy due to contaminates in the raws that haven't been filtered out properly and all 3 bottles have dust and shit stuck to the inside.




Then there's the machines needed for packaging that aren't easy to source at all, we're talking at least a 10k outlay to stock your lab equipment before you even start to order any raws.


The biggest and best quality lab/team in recent years (the guys behind the Baltic Pharmaceuticals brand) has just been busted (last year) in Greece and shows the kit they had in their lab which is pretty standard for a decent sized clandestine operation.

These guys were even making counterfeit 'Norma Hellas' Deca-durabolin vials that found their way into the legit supply chain.







Pill press.....


Bottle label machine.....


They got busted when customs intercepted a raws package from China and traced the lab.




So yeah the profit margin is huge providing you have the cash injection and contacts needed to set up a decent sized lab.

Pissing about in a dirty garage with single shot hand crimpers like these jokers is not the way to go.....





You may as well stick to cropping weed but just go bigger, the punishment for the Cultivation of Cannabis' (it's own charge these days) and the 'Production of a Class C controlled substance' (Steroids) is the same except you're more likely to actually get jail time for the steroids rather than the weed.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 13, 2017)

Frigg, its Friday again !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

Aye yorkie sound for that I was gonna just stick with test p n e but wouldn't take any myself with the messed up head I have atm.thought the time for gear would be less than green so ill probably stick with the cropping thanks mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

The weeks fly by dont they shits depressing to say the least


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 13, 2017)

Heard a few of the big dark web matkets are dwn


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 13, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Heard a few of the big dark web matkets are dwn


That's bad news....was gonna place an order in a couple of days....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

Thats a few months too late bruv lol 
Oxymonster got done when he went to a beard growing expo in America lol with his laptop n all the nonce so assume all markets are infiltrated n use PGP.
The Chinese are going to allow btc trading so the btc is going to be even higher in value if you can believe it haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/63689/cyber-crime/market-dark-oxymonster-arrested.html

So yeah with his level of clearance n inside knowledge I wouldnt touch dream with a ten foot pole


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thats a few months too late bruv lol
> Oxymonster got done when he went to a beard growing expo in America lol with his laptop n all the nonce so assume all markets are infiltrated n use PGP.
> The Chinese are going to allow btc trading so the btc is going to be even higher in value if you can believe it haha


Read yesterday lax that some lad and his family sold everything for btc and away travelling for a few years, keeping them till like 2020. Good idea I reckon. 
I'm away in the sun for ten days lads, well deserved I reckon


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Read yesterday lax that some lad and his family sold everything for btc and away travelling for a few years, keeping them till like 2020. Good idea I reckon.
> I'm away in the sun for ten days lads, well deserved I reckon


Mark my word lad they're gonna skyrocket in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/63689/cyber-crime/market-dark-oxymonster-arrested.html
> 
> So yeah with his level of clearance n inside knowledge I wouldnt touch dream with a ten foot pole


Where's good to use atm then lax, Ive a m8 looking at ordering a few pills and not sure where he's using


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 13, 2017)

Since ive come out of hospital ive decided to hang up my dn slippers bruv but once they use PGP all is safe but traderoute seems to be the go 2 market but I wouldn't be suprised if it turned out to be a honeypot.
Wait till they get quantum computing gping strong.their wont be a PGP that it couldn't crack


Quantum computing "Now cryptographers think that a new kind of computer based on quantum physics could make public-key cryptography insecure. Bits in a normal computer are either 0 or 1. Quantum physics allows bits to be in a superposition of 0 and 1, in the same way that Schrödinger’s cat can be in a superposition of alive and dead states. This sometimes lets quantum computers explore possibilities more quickly than normal computers."


----------



## tigrrboxer (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi boys. Back for a flying visit. London sucks. I miss The North.


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Mark my word lad they're gonna skyrocket in the next few weeks.


Sure there €4700 at the min. Fuckin mad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

Jesus was over 3 grand last week man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

Jesus "Yesterday, it reached an all-time high of $5767.48 (£4,335.07) for a single bitcoin."


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 14, 2017)

If only we kept a few


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah man jesus a few yrs ago I should of taken out a loan n bought a load but in fairness id definitely have spent it on drugs haha


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> The Chinese are going to allow btc trading so the btc is going to be even higher in value if you can believe it haha


I've been reading that the Chinese govt. is going to stop BTC trading.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/14/business/china-bitcoin-exchange.html
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-14/bitcoin-tumbles-as-chinese-exchange-says-it-will-halt-trading


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> I've been reading that the Chinese govt. is going to stop BTC trading.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/14/business/china-bitcoin-exchange.html
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-14/bitcoin-tumbles-as-chinese-exchange-says-it-will-halt-trading


They're manipulating the markets bro 2/3 of the worlds mined coins come
From China n they're banning trading within the country (allegedly) so internationally theyre still good but give it a month n we'll know for sure but imo they're definitely out to cash in on market manipulation which has always been a factor with btc

"While the exchanges will no longer be allowed to facilitate the buying of crypto coins using Chinese Yuan and the trading of coins, they will continue to operate international-facing exchanges and other associated services. Smaller exchanges, however, will be closing for good. Those include Yunbi, which announced in Chineseit will shut up shop on September 20.

The impact of the crackdown sent bitcoin prices falling — with the crypto currency dropping below $3,000 on some exchanges for the first time in a month — but it quickly rebounded and, at the time of writing, it had nearly made up the losses."

Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/chinas-three-largest-bitcoin-exchanges-will-all-stop-offering-local-trading/
"


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2017)

So I'm in algarve searching for a bit weed, anybody with ads on Craigslist and shit are all looking btc or vouchers or shit, fuck that too easily scammed. Just met a lad looking to sell me coke, he says the weeds shit but he gets good hash. Jumped in his car with him and he drives me too some shithole (not a good idea I know but needs must, I'm ready to bounce) but he gets me some of the nicest hash I've had in a long time, 80 a Q. That's me sorted anyway and guess what? He says his names fuckin Pablo lmao


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 14, 2017)

Haha what kinda hash mate,any pics?
Sounds dodgy as hell with the pickup but im sure that u can handle yourself


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2017)

Moroccan pollen he says lax. Been a long time since I had any hash at home so it's a nice change, seems genuine enough. Got his number if ur ever out here lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 14, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Haha what kinda hash mate,any pics?
> Sounds dodgy as hell with the pickup but im sure that u can handle yourself


Fuck me Slips, handle him self be fucked, he's like a Rhino on roids !


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm about fuckin 10 stone odd lads lol, but balls like melons


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2017)

Jesus ur a string bean hydro haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2017)

Fuck me the btc took a small decline to about 5.5k but im gonna wait for it to drop more as id say its gonna climb for another bit then drop reasonably low before it spikes again.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2017)

The markets going down is a pain in the arse. I've got a about £100 in trade route and about £70 in dream market and both have been down ffs 
Oh well I'm an adult and know the risks. I should withdraw when I've ordered what I want instead of just leaving it there.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 15, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> The markets going down is a pain in the arse. I've got a about £100 in trade route and about £70 in dream market and both have been down ffs
> Oh well I'm an adult and know the risks. I should withdraw when I've ordered what I want instead of just leaving it there.


If ur on reddit its great for the dn market.
Dreams aparently under dos attacks n tr may be attempting to pull an exit scam but its still too early to say in certainty


Here's a link to the reddit dnm subforum
https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/


Shit looks like tr is gone with pretty good certainty lol
https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/76khne/its_over_tr_is_dead/


----------



## zeddd (Oct 15, 2017)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


About 80 per oz in old bitcoin


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 15, 2017)

Any decent seed banks that ppl no of and used as I need to get some asap any one help and sorry I no its after ten??


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

Don't no what is up but last few seeds in done don't seem to be doin out when I put them in the soil and I'm doin it like iv done several times b4 and no problems. It's doin me bonse in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Don't no what is up but last few seeds in done don't seem to be doin out when I put them in the soil and I'm doin it like iv done several times b4 and no problems. It's doin me bonse in


How old are the beans n how have you been storing 'em?
Try dropping a few beans in some water for 24h or so till they crack n if thats not working try the sandpaper in a matchbox method.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm my cupboard pal and I did that with these I put them in water and one came out but other dint do nowt and what's the match box thing


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

And they been in the packs that they came in


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2017)

Put some sandpaper in a matchbox then the seeds n shake,itll make the beans easier to germ


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

Dose it take the shell of sort of speak


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2017)

Its causes abrasions on the bean so she takes water in easier but dont go wild lol


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

Ah right i get ya pal thank u very much I'll give that a try


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2017)

Now shits going down with dream,id stay clear of all markets for now n change ur password n pin if u use the same on all markets 

https://www.reddit.com/r/TradeRoute/comments/76noh9/we_finally_have_answers_to_the_dream_hardware/


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Now shits going down with dream,id stay clear of all markets for now n change ur password n pin if u use the same on all markets
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TradeRoute/comments/76noh9/we_finally_have_answers_to_the_dream_hardware/


I got on dream just now using one of the mirrors. I didn't buy anything I just withdrew my coins. I thought I had less than £100 but the price has gone up so I had £130. It's still not in my local wallet yet so we'll see I guess. 
I've still got some in TR though ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 16, 2017)

Count yourself lucky mate, a load of ppl on tr got letters sent to extort them so be happy u didn't spend those coins


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Any decent seed banks that ppl no of and used as I need to get some asap any one help and sorry I no its after ten??


I used to use PickNmixSeeds but they vanished off the tinternet, so I go with herbies now, always get what I ordered but I noticed germ rates on the freebies are poor, probably whay they are free. Never had a paid for seed not germ though.

Whats with the 10oclock rule anyhow, I have seen it mentioned before?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I used to use PickNmixSeeds but they vanished of the tinternet, so I go with herbies now, always get what I ordered but I noticed germ rates on the freebies are poor, probably whay they are free. Never had a paid for seed not germ though.
> 
> Whats with the 10oclock rule anyhow, I have seen it mentioned before?


Not sure about the ten rule and thanks for replying


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 16, 2017)

And funny u shud say that about freebies cuz there ones not doin out just put some paid ones in tho so we will see


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 16, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> And funny u shud say that about freebies cuz there ones not doin out just put some paid ones in tho so we will see


I figure the freebies are the ones sat on the shelf for ages. I tried to send some to a foreign land a while back to help someone in need, half of them crushed at the slightest squeeze the other half crushed in the mail.
Its the thought that counts though ey!


----------



## makka (Oct 16, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I got on dream just now using one of the mirrors. I didn't buy anything I just withdrew my coins. I thought I had less than £100 but the price has gone up so I had £130. It's still not in my local wallet yet so we'll see I guess.
> I've still got some in TR though ffs.


Fuckers have deleted my account! Lol only had about 20 quid in there anyway but you gave me an idea n thought I'd made a tenner haha they can keep it


----------



## canna_420 (Oct 16, 2017)

makka said:


> Fuckers have deleted my account! Lol only had about 20 quid in there anyway but you gave me an idea n thought I'd made a tenner haha they can keep it


Bastards did that to me, went on to try buy cuttings and no account.(anyone know of cut sellers PM me) 
I think they absorb 6 month accounts


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 16, 2017)

It's just nonsense spoken after 10 !, no grow talk ( ya can if ya want , we don't give a fuck ) . It's just that most of us are so fucked come said o'clock ,that if u took any advice, I doubt very much it would be of help :/


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 16, 2017)

See ,it's only half 8 & im already talking bollox


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 17, 2017)

So I was setting the room up last night and I've dropped a light fitting on the plants (GG#4 2 weeks in 12/12) halfing 3 and completely destroying another, stupidly like a dickhead I didn't think to move all the plants to the opposite end I was working in.

It's probably cost me about £1000. 

If it was anybody else I'd have kicked the shit out of em.


Gotta laugh or I'd fucking cry.



At least I've got a few cuts to go in the cloner today eh.


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 17, 2017)

That's bad news man  Hope you have better luck with the clones!
I need to try the GG#4 heard it's pretty good smoke.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2017)

Check out the front page of the daily fail, po busting fewer grows due to cuts in funding


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 17, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Check out the front page of the daily fail, po busting fewer grows due to cuts in funding


The only good thing about Tory cuts is lack of funds for being cunts to small growers. Bad news for people who get robbed of their last 50 quid but need it to buy food for a week or 2.
Theresa May apparently said that she wouldn't legalise weed cos the Tories would get hammered by the daily fail/Murdoch. What a pathetic spineless cunt she is.


----------



## canna_420 (Oct 17, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So I was setting the room up last night and I've dropped a light fitting on the plants (GG#4 2 weeks in 12/12) halfing 3 and completely destroying another, stupidly like a dickhead I didn't think to move all the plants to the opposite end I was working in.
> 
> It's probably cost me about £1000.
> 
> ...


Owch


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 17, 2017)

Jesus, shits going down on reddit, the guy that doxxed tr and some dream market vendors n then sent the info to deepdotweb has been doxxed by another hacker lmao
Wouldn't mind but because of pk(phishking) tons of vendors and bulk buyers lost alot of money..alot like ganesh is definitely gonna fuvk him up haha 
The hacker already proved he genuinely hacked the cunt 
And heres a random thread which is one of many with ganesh (big UK based drug vendor) showing hes sees the posts lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> The only good thing about Tory cuts is lack of funds for being cunts to small growers. Bad news for people who get robbed of their last 50 quid but need it to buy food for a week or 2.
> Theresa May apparently said that she wouldn't legalise weed cos the Tories would get hammered by the daily fail/Murdoch. What a pathetic spineless cunt she is.


She won't legalise it cos she goes to church, is square, and a cunt


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 17, 2017)

zeddd said:


> is square


Hey, she ran through a farmers field when she was a kid!!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> Hey, she ran through a farmers field when she was a kid!!


Badarse, hadn't heard that about the grey knuckle head


----------



## StonerCol (Oct 17, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Badarse, hadn't heard that about the grey knuckle head


Yeah she was on some tv program or other....might've been The One Show and she was asked what is the naughtiest thing she has ever done. I wanted the interviewer to ask her if condemning millions of people to needless hardship counted above running through a fucking field!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 18, 2017)

Aaand heres the bews article on insanity doxxing the doxxer haha
https://web.archive.org/web/20171017213726/https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjxwvm/irs-cybercrime-agent-lurks-dark-web-subreddit-looking-for-hackers


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 18, 2017)

How's ya Hollibobs going MG ? Lots of drugs & govina I hope


----------



## Flowki (Oct 19, 2017)

Anybody know of some decent pre built cob providers in uk?. 

Not sure if the price will stack up compared to going down the cmh route.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2017)

Flowki said:


> Anybody know of some decent pre built cob providers in uk?.
> 
> Not sure if the price will stack up compared to going down the cmh route.


Budmaster UK based company n great customer service


----------



## Flowki (Oct 19, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Budmaster UK based company n great customer service


I'll look into them, thnx.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 19, 2017)

No worries man I liked em so much I got 3cobx4 n a cobx16


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2017)

￼Yesssss im love being right  hope yall bought a few when it went under 5 grand during the week

Heres during the week how she blew up￼i bought a bit when she was at like 4.5 g a coin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2017)

How good do u think your opsec is?
I'LL BE BACK LMAO

@Antgotaclue thia should help u a bit mate.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 21, 2017)

£4700-£4800 a pop on Local Bitcoins.





Madness!

Just think, like 7 years ago they were £3.50 each!

Was telling my mate the other day, could have quite easily made myself a millionaire in 10 years.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 21, 2017)

Yeah mate I fucking predicted thia shit even posted last week just before they jumped to the 5k mark so I bought a bit n its only gonna get higher with China banning trade within the country (not internationally though) n they mine 2/3 of the btc in the world so imo theyre fucking with the market to make an even bigger profit so im assuming its gonna drop a bit which it did last week to under 4.5k euro now its back to over 5k so id say shell crash again before blowing the fuck up


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah mate I fucking predicted thia shit even posted last week just before they jumped to the 5k mark so I bought a bit n its only gonna get higher with China banning trade within the country (not internationally though) n they mine 2/3 of the btc in the world so imo theyre fucking with the market to make an even bigger profit so im assuming its gonna drop a bit which it did last week to under 4.5k euro now its back to over 5k so id say shell crash again before blowing the fuck up


Reads as: Just out of hozzie, got a new scam/ delusion to put me back there


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> £4700-£4800 a pop on Local Bitcoins.
> 
> View attachment 4030335
> 
> ...


I've probably made a bit I've had a hundred or so quid in my local wallet for a few weeks. I lost £90 odd when trade route went. So it'll make up for that. 

How's your grow coming along?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> ￼Yesssss im love being right View attachment 4030267 hope yall bought a few when it went under 5 grand during the week
> 
> Heres during the week how she blew upView attachment 4030268￼i bought a bit when she was at like 4.5 g a coin


Gonna spend what ive left from my monero buy when she goes lower but nice Lil crash lets hope she goes below 4.5


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> How good do u think your opsec is?
> I'LL BE BACK LMAO
> 
> @Antgotaclue thia should help u a bit mate.


?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2017)

Monero? What's that? 
Similar to btc I presume. 
I've got 0.01051298 in btc. What's that worth? I lost a bit more than that on trade route ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> ?


Sorry id deleted it thinking youd vanished 
https://goo.gl/SUZGiX


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Monero? What's that?
> Similar to btc I presume.
> I've got 0.01051298 in btc. What's that worth? I lost a bit more than that on trade route ffs


Its 47.76 pounds but shes dropped in value by just over 100 quid since yesterday.
Monero is a newer currency thats more secure than btc n jumped from 10 quid a coin to 100 when alphabay introduced it as a payment option before they went down but now all new dnm are saying they're in the process of incorporating it so since its more secure than btc it'll be the payment of choice in yrs to come n once all the markets incorporate it, it'll blow up like btc did imo


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 22, 2017)

Its still slowly raising so by the end of the day it should be worth about 50 pounds since shes climbed back up 97 quid the last hour but it varies by a 100 or so each day on the 1btc but shes made a steady rise the last week


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Its 47.76 pounds but shes dropped in value by just over 100 quid since yesterday.
> Monero is a newer currency thats more secure than btc n jumped from 10 quid a coin to 100 when alphabay introduced it as a payment option before they went down but now all new dnm are saying they're in the process of incorporating it so since its more secure than btc it'll be the payment of choice in yrs to come n once all the markets incorporate it, it'll blow up like btc did imo


Shit. I thought is was about hundred notes ffs. I withdrew it from dream. I should really keep track lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2017)

Abe kept his word




some serious beans in here and a note explaining all the crosses


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2017)

Germing two of each of these as we speak


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sorry id deleted it thinking youd vanished
> https://goo.gl/SUZGiX


That link ain't doin out pal


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> That link ain't doin out pal


You from London by any chance? 
Yeah u were too slow mate the post was taken down


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol ah right and no


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Lol ah right and no


Excellent


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Excellent


Why haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 23, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Why haha


Just wanted to make sure ur not a cop or weirdo ex members..youd just adked me a few silly qs over pm that got me suspicious like not knowing what N was then showing me a bottle of pk booster.
Dont worry ive deleted all the info I gathered anf im happy to help u anytime now mate.


Reminded me of a lad once on here who was posting pics till I pmd him a Google map image of his house n he was never seen again.
All I was trying to do was show the lad the importance of deleting meta data haha.
Ur cool though and legit


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 26, 2017)

What's happening lads, anything strange....


----------



## irish4:20 (Oct 26, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's happening lads, anything strange....


Fuck all man how u been


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 27, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Fuck all man how u been



All good here Irish, what about yourself? Kid keeping u busy?


----------



## zeddd (Oct 27, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Just wanted to make sure ur not a cop or weirdo ex members..youd just adked me a few silly qs over pm that got me suspicious like not knowing what N was then showing me a bottle of pk booster.
> Dont worry ive deleted all the info I gathered anf im happy to help u anytime now mate.
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to help him were you, by scaring him shirtless, what a cunt, lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2017)

Id done it before to him aparently ao it's all good.


U wanna see yours? Next time run VPN if youre so para posting pics... Jk I wouldnt do that even after your little offensive "Reads as: Just out of hozzie, got a new scam/ delusion to put me back there" I know u run your alcohol mouth alot and ill forgive u for that but London or juat outside should I say seems peaceful but ir didnt look like it was on top of a big hill like youd stated oh and unrelated ur missus doesnt look very English to me


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 27, 2017)

But shes hot but a Lil too short for me


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## bazoomer (Oct 27, 2017)

Bittersweet pic


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2017)

Lol Beautiful day in slough today or is it Bracknell, anyway got stuff to burn so a large bonfire is in order, lots of petrol thrown all over it to get it started, have a good one


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol Beautiful day in slough today or is it Bracknell, anyway got stuff to burn so a large bonfire is in order, lots of petrol thrown all over it to get it started, have a good one


Be nice to see a bonfire without a union jack or a tricolour on it lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id done it before to him aparently ao it's all good.
> 
> 
> oh and unrelated ur missus doesnt look very English to me


Isn't ur bird German? Yorkies with a pole, rambos with a bitch and baz is with anything with a pulse


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2017)

Hahahahaha, cheeky bstard!


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2017)

No pulse needed, must be warm & pliable !


----------



## Tomzy17 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yoo 
I pay 40 for 6gs off one of my pals but most people I know pay 10£ a g n 25£ for 2.5-3GS 
Or I pay 55£ for 3.5 for cali medicinal l.
Got a SLH grow on the go atm if u wanna see it check my journal out 
Bless my uk gs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> But shes hot but a Lil too short for me


Your ex looks like a bloke


----------



## Tomzy17 (Oct 28, 2017)

Anyone on here from londonish area n do cuttings my blokes gone jail n gonna end up stuck haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Isn't ur bird German? Yorkies with a pole, rambos with a bitch and baz is with anything with a pulse


Hahah she is indeed German.i just wanted to show zedd you dont need pics to compromise opsec..but aye im delusional as he said himself.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Lol Beautiful day in slough today or is it Bracknell, anyway got stuff to burn so a large bonfire is in order, lots of petrol thrown all over it to get it started, have a good one


Dont worry zeddd I was just giving you a friendly prank...not like any of it was factual


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

Tomzy17 said:


> Anyone on here from londonish area n do cuttings my blokes gone jail n gonna end up stuck haha


I know a few but they're tight pricks


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

Still waiting on the pic of ur missus lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh n Google search the image if u think its fake


----------



## zeddd (Oct 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dont worry zeddd I was just giving you a friendly prank...not like any of it was factual


No you are right you doxed me fair n square, why would you do that when I kno


----------



## Tomzy17 (Oct 28, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I know a few but they're tight pricks


What they dear yeah?


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2017)

A recent pic of the room only 1 exo 3 gg had to get them in quick for crimbo 

 

Anyways how is everyone been a while?


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2017)

zeddd said:


> No you are right you doxed me fair n square, why would you do that when I kno


Did you click the link he put up?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

zeddd said:


> No you are right you doxed me fair n square, why would you do that when I kno


Mate I did it ages ago during my benzo habbit just as a safety precaution and its all deleted I even pmd u multiple plaves as I know mods can see posts. I can tell u how I did it over pm if you like? But on my dogs life id never expose such sensitive info
You know im a dick but thats crossing the lines and we've had our good moments its just taking the piss out of my mental health that drove me over the point,again im sorry ill delete all posts.

All jokes aside u are a big nuff cunt definitely not the hippie type id in mind.
Yoive kids mate anything that could endanger them id refuse to leak every since youd told me you taken ur gal to the ballet it showed a genuine side to you so ill admit I was in the wrong and a total tool.wont happen again n I totally understand if youve no more to do with me thats grand


----------



## makka (Oct 28, 2017)

Did you phish him lax?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

makka said:


> Did you click the link he put up?


Hahaha there's more ways than one to doxx mate links for noobs.
If youre interested go for Linux n heres a good read to get you going.
https://www.google.cz/amp/blog.cloudflare.com/kernel-bypass/amp/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 28, 2017)

makka said:


> Did you phish him lax?


Nah mate, remember im delusional
I domt know what's real or not


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

Goodmorninf boyos. Anyone decent at reading source code?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

All abes beans are popping super fast ffs im running out of space have about 10 different strains in me veg tent so my perpetual is on the horizon


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> All abes beans are popping super fast ffs im running out of space have about 10 different strains in me veg tent so my perpetual is on the horizon


Glad urs are pal mine I put in ain't doin shit never had this problem b4


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

One of the beans are orange bud 2015 n I shook it in my crystal catcher the got a Stanley blade n scraped the beans a bit n job done all germing. Heck the dbxl was the first freebies I got from BB and they still germ no bother.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> One of the beans are orange bud 2015 n I shook it in my crystal catcher the got a Stanley blade n scraped the beans a bit n job done all germing. Heck the dbxl was the first freebies I got from BB and they still germ no bother.


Shit man just been down and nowt there man well pissed


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2017)

Last two to try and ill be on the hunt for some new seeds


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2017)

Well on the council estate tea tonight 
Waffles baked beans and crispy breaded chicken, Birdseye though! lmao 

Very quiet lately wheres all the old heads gone?


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2017)

What happened to wisdom farmer also?


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2017)

There all stoned hahahaha


----------



## Antgotaclue (Oct 29, 2017)

makka said:


> What happened to wisdom farmer also?


What's this dude


----------



## zeddd (Oct 29, 2017)

makka said:


> What happened to wisdom farmer also?


Can’t even remember her


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Can’t even remember her


He had the avi of detective columbo man I always mixed him up with MG


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 29, 2017)

makka said:


> He had the avi of detective columbo man I always mixed him up with MG


I was wisdom farmer makka lol. Think I put a bit of porn up & they closed me down .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

Hahaha man literally every member of the ogs had had a different name if not more


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

makka said:


> He had the avi of detective columbo man I always mixed him up with MG


Mg was hydrogrower/hydeogp or something like that


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Nope, only one me. Must be an imposter


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

I no some1 whos had a few usernames lol


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

makka said:


> Well on the council estate tea tonight
> Waffles baked beans and crispy breaded chicken, Birdseye though! lmao
> 
> Very quiet lately wheres all the old heads gone?


Id kill for that right now mate! My fat arse joined slimming world last wk, could chew me fucking arm off im that hungry lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I no some1 whos had a few usernames lol


Didnt master have one? Im pretty certain tbh but by far rhat sambo lad went mental for different names,thank fuck hes gone.
Hopefully everything tuened out well. Ur end maye I was worried whwn u weren't about


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Didnt master have one? Im pretty certain tbh but by far rhat sambo lad went mental for different names,thank fuck hes gone.
> Hopefully everything tuened out well. Ur end maye I was worried whwn u weren't about


Yeah that sambo was a fucker for having a meltdown cunting off whoever pissed him off on the day n either getting banned or just changing usernames lol

No mate im still a free man lol 

P.M'd ya


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Didnt master have one?


No but i think he may have had a evil twin called hydro....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

I do remember a hydro themed name but tthat could of been that mad man sambo fucking shit up lol


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

Well the arms gone was too hungry, gonna gouge out me eyes aswel if this fucking xfactor dont finish soon....


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I was wisdom farmer makka lol. Think I put a bit of porn up & they closed me down .


I fuckin searched it at top to and it wasn't listed thought I was losing it lmao


----------



## makka (Oct 29, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Well the arms gone was too hungry, gonna gouge out me eyes aswel if this fucking xfactor dont finish soon....


Well turned out to be tasty as fuck man lol
Can't beat a bit of processed once in a while 
To much for me that xfactor I just think their all cunts theirs no pleasing mi


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

makka said:


> Well turned out to be tasty as fuck man lol
> Can't beat a bit of processed once in a while
> To much for me that xfactor I just think their all cunts theirs no pleasing mi


Yeah mate carnt beat a dinner like that now n then hay, i often put a few turkey dinosaurs and alphbets lol in extra for me when im cook em for the kids, prob why im a fat cunt 

Grows looking nice makka gonna be a stoned crimbo


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2017)

turkey fucking dinos lmfao....too funny, Sambo.
Stuck in a cupboard trimming. Pain for the fun ahead
firebaĺls


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2017)

got another wall of fb and a wall of glue. thank fuk for at least 12 weeks of no trimming....especially after the outdoor trimming zzzz.
 
next day here for me so figured id get a pass on the 10 rule....not like any cunt cept slippet will be in here until the morro anyway.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 29, 2017)

No ten o clock rule in here threads just grateful for a post nowdays......

Turkey dinos for the win tho! They pretty nice in a sarnie with plenty of butter n cheese lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

DST said:


> turkey fucking dinos lmfao....too funny, Sambo.
> Stuck in a cupboard trimming. Pain for the fun ahead
> firebaĺls
> View attachment 4035043


Wyf is that? Can u share rhe lineage? Is she for sale yet?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

DST said:


> got another wall of fb and a wall of glue. thank fuk for at least 12 weeks of no trimming....especially after the outdoor trimming zzzz.
> View attachment 4035044
> next day here for me so figured id get a pass on the 10 rule....not like any cunt cept slippet will be in here until the morro anyway.


Im up till 3 n up at 5 again sleeps for pussies


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

DST said:


> turkey fucking dinos lmfao....too funny, Sambo.
> Stuck in a cupboard trimming. Pain for the fun ahead
> firebaĺls
> View attachment 4035043


Wait,that's firebaĺls? Is she f1? Mine never looked like that


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2017)

Must be the night for chopping. I've just clambered out of the loft after three fecking hours myself ffs
Where do you get these modern day slaves you hear about?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 29, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Must be the night for chopping. I've just clambered out of the loft after three fecking hours myself ffs
> Where do you get these modern day slaves you hear about?


Dowm the local kebab shop,who muvh you yeild if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Wait,that's firebaĺls? Is she f1? Mine never looked like that


fireballs f2. she's the mom of the reg seeds we have at the minute.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2017)

Mornin chaps. Another fine Monday :/


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dowm the local kebab shop,who muvh you yeild if u dont mind me asking?


I don't know yet. I didn't use ripen on this round which will hurt my yield. I didn't use it because it basically kills the plant and I knew I wouldn't be able to chop it all at ten weeks so the ones that went longer would really suffer.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't know yet. I didn't use ripen on this round which will hurt my yield. I didn't use it because it basically kills the plant and I knew I wouldn't be able to chop it all at ten weeks so the ones that went longer would really suffer.


U know what I use ripen for? A mild pk boost.
so once I hit her with pk boost the ripens like half the pk ratio so like 0.6.5 which is amazing no matter what anyone says and I can incorporate that weekly 3 weeks. Prior to chop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> fireballs f2. she's the mom of the reg seeds we have at the minute.


Once youve em on sale ill hopefully have funds n pic some up...hows the yeild next to the f1?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2017)

@bazoomer I wonder if he does with his cigars what Bill Clinton did?


----------



## makka (Oct 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4035246


I had no idea it was you baz lol 
Need to smoke more I think hah


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2017)

makka said:


> I had no idea it was you baz lol
> Need to smoke more I think hah


Lol coming up to 10 years since I joined riu, there's only a few originals left I think . Sambo, Z, DST, MG. All top blokes I might add  I can't remember everyone, Exept the lad from Barrowinfurnace who sent me some weed in a fag packet out of the blue & the postman ( who I was good friends with thank fook ) told me it stank his van out ! Lol , also a good bloke from Midlands area who sorted me cutz out few year back


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like we're going to have a change of govt. even sooner than we thought. After the Tory pervs are kicked out there will hardly be any of them left I reckon....


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol coming up to 10 years since I joined riu, there's only a few originals left I think . Sambo, Z, DST, MG. All top blokes I might add  I can't remember everyone, Exept the lad from Barrowinfurnace who sent me some weed in a fag packet out of the blue & the postman ( who I was good friends with thank fook ) told me it stank his van out ! Lol , also a good bloke from Midlands area who sorted me cutz out few year back


I had some1 from here try send me a parcel full of pills once and they thought it would be funny to write contents=semtex on the fucking thing.....

Or another time had some1 send me a oz of pyschosis in a bloody recycled jiffy bag which then split open on route and god nos how but was rewrapped by the royal mail and gotta to me 

Arrr the good old days.....not lol


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Or supersillybilly explaining to me in great detail in PM how he owned opium/poppie plantations and was making his own morphine in....scotland lol

Theres deffo been some characters over the yrs thats for shore

Anyone member lucky?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Lucky was that blonde girl....Didn't Irish meet her in Spain or something?


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

How's things anyway scrambo? U getting it any easier?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Or supersillybilly
> 
> Anyone member lucky?


lucky was the bird with the 5-0 boyfriend who clained to live in a mansion and be pals with the owners of that club in manchester (name escapes me...).

i often come across supersillys phone number on my mobile. came to the dam with his girlfriend and her parents. i took them out to see a concert and the twat disappeared half way through leaving his girl with me and the mrs. he never turned up until midday the next day...fukkin wrong un.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Lucky was that blonde girl....Didn't Irish meet her in Spain or something?


Yes mate the crazy one, unknown on weather it was female or not tho, many suspected it was a middle aged overweight truck driver called bert lol

Dunno about irish meeting her mg?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Lucky was that blonde girl....Didn't Irish meet her in Spain or something?


that lahada.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

someone help me oot...wtf is the name of that famout Man club? doing ma heid in noo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah think ur right dst, think it was lahada Irish met. Lucky might have been a truck driver then


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Yeah think ur right dst, think it was lahada Irish met. Lucky might have been a truck driver then


she certainly had the sausage fingers for it.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> lucky was the bird with the 5-0 boyfriend who clained to live in a mansion and be pals with the owners of that club in manchester (name escapes me...).
> 
> i often come across supersillys phone number on my mobile. came to the dam with his girlfriend and her parents. i took them out to see a concert and the twat disappeared half way through leaving his girl with me and the mrs. he never turned up until midday the next day...fukkin wrong un.


He was "character" thats for shore lol

Some of his spiel fucking el it was next level, im not joking about the claims of the poppie farms and morphine factory lmao 

Chedz could spin a good yarn aswel not quite in the same gangster leagues as billy tho.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> she certainly had the sausage fingers for it.


Them minging dirty finger nails hmmmmm nice lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

The poppies farms and morphine factory wer probably just for personal tho lol


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Ices step by step in full serious tone PLUGGING guide, mobiles where deffo alot bigger back then aswel....ouch

Diserves an onhourable mention too lol


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> He was "character" thats for shore lol
> 
> Some of his spiel fucking el it was next level, im not joking about the claims of the poppie farms and morphine factory lmao
> 
> Chedz could spin a good yarn aswel not quite in the same gangster leagues as billy tho.


wtf happened to chedz? busted or ran out of stories? lol.

I believe you about billy....jackanory for sure.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Wonder how ghettos getting on, do u hear from him scrambo? Ice was on not that long ago


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

who was the fella who bought those doggy nuts seeds for 750 bar? cunt couldn't grow fuk all either.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Wonder how ghettos getting on, do u hear from him scrambo? Ice was on not that long ago


I aint heard from him in a while mg and lost all me numbers etc when they took me shit


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Can take months over here for them to check ur stuff, did with mine anyway.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> wtf happened to chedz? busted or ran out of stories? lol.
> 
> I believe you about billy....jackanory for sure.


Just done the off one day D, run out of storys methinks lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

What's a duty solicitor? Is that the way we get legal aid over here? Over here most solicitors accept legal aid cos it guaranteed money for them of the government. Means I get to pick a solicitor for myself, one that's hates the fuckin cops and has a good record for keeping people out


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

in other news....paypal finally ripped our payment system away from bb. all because someone lodged a dispute because his beans hadnt turned up within 10 minutes. cunt was a uker as well. think we are going down the bitcoin rabbit hole soon.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's a duty solicitor? Is that the way we get legal aid over here? Over here most solicitors accept legal aid cos it guaranteed money for them of the government. Means I get to pick a solicitor for myself, one that's hates the fuckin cops and has a good record for keeping people out


my experience with briefs....more you pay the better they are.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> my experience with briefs....more you pay the better they are.


I've no idea how much mine is, I'm self employed, earn enough and still get one on legal aid ffs. Seems to thrive on beating the cunts too, hes a keeper lol


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What's a duty solicitor? Is that the way we get legal aid over here? Over here most solicitors accept legal aid cos it guaranteed money for them of the government. Means I get to pick a solicitor for myself, one that's hates the fuckin cops and has a good record for keeping people out


Didnt seem to do you much good tho mate fucking el that was harsh what you got.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> in other news....paypal finally ripped our payment system away from bb. all because someone lodged a dispute because his beans hadnt turned up within 10 minutes. cunt was a uker as well. think we are going down the bitcoin rabbit hole soon.


Yeah i heard, fucking dickhead....


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

There's guys over here getting jail for less m8, he told me at the start his main thoughts wer keeping me outta jail. Bit of previous years ago doesn't help


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Yeah i heard, fucking dickhead....


some folk just canny help themselves.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> There's guys over here getting jail for less m8, he told me at the start his main thoughts wer keeping me outta jail. Bit of previous years ago doesn't help


Bloody el, jail time for less! You had a result then by the sounds, was in the news other day factorys getting done certain areas here n people getting cautions lol

Spose it all depends where you are.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

I had a 100 quid an hour barrister once, driving offence, 77 mph in a 40 at about 3:30 in the morning. Still got disqualified and banned for 18mnths......and a 500 quid fine. If the police fuckin want you they'll get u the cunts no matter who you have


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Bloody el, jail time for less! You had a result then by the sounds, was in the news other day factorys getting done certain areas here n people getting cautions lol
> 
> Spose it all depends where you are.


I've always said m8 although they seem to be relaxing it over there that's not the case here


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> There's guys over here getting jail for less m8, he told me at the start his main thoughts wer keeping me outta jail. Bit of previous years ago doesn't help


Any sentencing judge should be looking at what benefits society. sending a working lad to jail who has his own house is just plain economic nonsense. Better to fine you massively. Sentencing should not be based on creating a 'deterrent' which is what most criminal policy is based on.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I had a 100 quid an hour barrister once, driving offence, 77 mph in a 40 at about 3:30 in the morning. Still got disqualified and banned for 18mnths......and a 500 quid fine. If the police fuckin want you they'll get u the cunts no matter who you have


Tbh I've spent more money on briefs for commercial law.....driving offences are no brainers though. not much Inspecter Morsing going on with speeding fines lol.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Your right dst, send a working lad to jail, that's his own gaff. When he gets out hel have probly lost his gaff and be broke so what's he goina do? Straight back at it lol,nothing to lose then


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Your right dst, send a working lad to jail, that's his own gaff. When he gets out hel have probly lost his gaff and be broke so what's he goina do? Straight back at it lol,nothing to lose then


its fukkin nuts. rehabilitation lmfao breaking folk more like.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> Tbh I've spent more money on briefs for commercial law.....driving offences are no brainers though. not much Inspecter Morsing going on with speeding fines lol.


I thought that was quite expensive, was 15 yr ago mind. Had always been acting a dick in cars and when they eventually caught you for something over here they came down hard as fuck


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I've always said m8 although they seem to be relaxing it over there that's not the case here


I no different parts of uk doing pretty much there own thing to a degree, just didnt think it would be that different there seeing as your still uk aswel, obvs is tho.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I thought that was quite expensive, was 15 yr ago mind. Had always been acting a dick in cars and when they eventually caught you for something over here they came down hard as fuck


I meant in my life i have spent more on commercial lawyers than criminal ones. One lawyer use to charge me 45 euro for replying to an email with 1 sentence in it......he did win the case for me.


----------



## Mastergrow (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope not to need any of them ever again D.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I hope not to need any of them ever again D.


amen to that MG.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> someone help me oot...wtf is the name of that famout Man club? doing ma heid in noo.


Is it the hacienda?

Although i think its long gone and is apartments nowdays


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2017)

Ya not thinking of the "Blue Oyster " are you ? Lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2017)

That's the only "Man Club" I've heard of lol ...or could it be "The Brown Clam" ? If it's not, it should be, that's a cracking name for a gay club !


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2017)

The shooting starfish 
The cock & fiddle
The toolbox 
.....All with parking at rear !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol coming up to 10 years since I joined riu, there's only a few originals left I think . Sambo, Z, DST, MG. All top blokes I might add  I can't remember everyone, Exept the lad from Barrowinfurnace who sent me some weed in a fag packet out of the blue & the postman ( who I was good friends with thank fook ) told me it stank his van out ! Lol , also a good bloke from Midlands area who sorted me cutz out few year back


Ive bewn here simce 2013 bruv


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2017)

scrambo said:


> He was "character" thats for shore lol
> 
> Some of his spiel fucking el it was next level, im not joking about the claims of the poppie farms and morphine factory lmao
> 
> Chedz could spin a good yarn aswel not quite in the same gangster leagues as billy tho.


I likwd chedz, he could do a session on vrack n go scaffolding the nwxt day...total mad head


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 30, 2017)

DST said:


> in other news....paypal finally ripped our payment system away from bb. all because someone lodged a dispute because his beans hadnt turned up within 10 minutes. cunt was a uker as well. think we are going down the bitcoin rabbit hole soon.


Cant pm u bur pm me his name and ill see what I can do..paypal details even better


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive bewn here simce 2013 bruv


You don't need a mention slips , your a legend in your own right !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2017)

U still owe me an ounce over that Irish dance a few yrs back. 
Everyone was here and yall got to see my indoor attire.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2017)

Awwww cmon man, I was expecting a west end musical from you , not 10 secs of firery foot work


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2017)

All Irish dancing is a lad having a seizure in the lower half of his body.if youd wanted some Swan Lake id have to rehearsed like that mad one in black Swan.
What you witnessed was a traditional Irish dancing n not the glitz and glam river dance have, the ballbags not even irish hes half Irish born In America n sound like a fake paddy.our accents really hard to mimic so its wasy to spot thhe fakes


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2017)

If your ever in Wales Slipps, come see me, I'll throw bud at ya while ya dance in my front room


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2017)

id say youd probably rape mw lad with ur history with general wildlife n youve a gun n all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> If your ever in Wales Slipps, come see me, I'll throw bud at ya while ya dance in my front room


I do enjoy the Welsh thats the only language that reminds me of Irish


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> id say youd probably rape mw lad with ur history with general wildlife n youve a gun n all


Lol ,bet you'd like that wouldn't you , ya filthy perv !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2017)

Only if we dont use safe words...takes from the whole experience


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Only if we dont use safe words...takes from the whole experience


No probs me old muka, hope you like a bit of choking


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Cant pm u bur pm me his name and ill see what I can do..paypal details even better


thanks slipper but not required lad. we have all his details (home addy etc) as he ordered from us but I don't see any good coming from retaliating on something like that. I certainly wouldn't get any satisfaction. So short of flying to Malta and punching the twat in the face, nothing would really help. Cunts will be cunts, they'll get theirs eventually.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Oct 31, 2017)

Name n shame his online name


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2017)

Anyone been looking at the Tory list of 40 pervs? It's quite amusing. Even a couple of chicks get on there.....well, I say chicks...Amber Rudd and Liz Truss....hardly pinup material lol! It's on Twatter....


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2017)

I was gonna copy it here but not sure if it's the smart thing to do......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2017)

DST said:


> thanks slipper but not required lad. we have all his details (home addy etc) as he ordered from us but I don't see any good coming from retaliating on something like that. I certainly wouldn't get any satisfaction. So short of flying to Malta and punching the twat in the face, nothing would really help. Cunts will be cunts, they'll get theirs eventually.


And to think of it its not very good business etiquette haha but he fucked me up for that I loved the payment method


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> And to think of it its not very good business etiquette haha but he fucked me up for that I loved the payment method


so did we lol. but it was only a matter of time. tis paypal who are the cunts. bitcoin should be up your straat thougb lad?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2017)

Ueah try going for a monero option aswell all the big dnm are incorporating it as a payment option as its alot safer than btc atm its far 2 sporadic but monero went from 10 quid a coin to 100 quid a coin when alphabay introduced it as payment so itd be a safer option for u seeing as its fairly stable but once u buy the btc asap n spend it the scond it lands its fine and when it appreciates sell em. Yesterday or the day b4 they dropped to 4880 or so now theyre back to around 5.5k


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm dangling Parabollox shades over the lady's this run , I'm v happy with them ,yes sir indeed. Lots of spread, nice & cool under them , I was v supprised how cool they keep  . I'm all organic this run too, biobizz allmix, & there nute line, but no heaven. The Glue's loving it


----------



## makka (Nov 1, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm dangling Parabollox shades over the lady's this run , I'm v happy with them ,yes sir indeed. Lots of spread, nice & cool under them , I was v supprised how cool they keep  . I'm all organic this run too, biobizz allmix, & there nute line, but no heaven. The Glue's loving it


That's what's always put me off them incase they trap the heat 

Can see it working out nice for you then baz if heats no issue 

In time for Christmas then?
Got mine in just in time by the skin of mi teeth man lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm dangling Parabollox shades over the lady's this run , I'm v happy with them ,yes sir indeed. Lots of spread, nice & cool under them , I was v supprised how cool they keep  . I'm all organic this run too, biobizz allmix, & there nute line, but no heaven. The Glue's loving it


I used biobizz for ages before I switched to nft. The flavour you get from it is real nice but once I went to nft I couldn't go back because of the yield. It wasn't quite double but not far off. The plants looked prettier in organic somehow. Really dark green and shiny leaves. I fucked it off after a dose of fungus gnats that went undiagnosed until it was too late. The harvest was easy though because all the leaves had fallen off lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2017)

No heat issues makka, I was v surprised my self to see how cool they keep, there in a 10 x 12 ft room, 3 of em , 1m vertical


----------



## scrambo (Nov 1, 2017)

Biobizz n there nutes deffo some of the nicest tasting weed you can grow, even coco kicks its arse on yield mind and flavour still pretty good with coco.

Carnt match hydro yields of course but tasted many peoples hydro near all in here of course and it taste crap compared, but when your donating near all that green who gives a fuck if its going for the same, and people dont generally smoke before they buy they look and smell and hydro still looks n smells good just taste like shit compared to biobizz or even coco imo


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Biobizz n there nutes deffo some of the nicest tasting weed you can grow, even coco kicks its arse on yield mind and flavour still pretty good with coco.
> 
> Carnt match hydro yields of course but tasted many peoples hydro near all in here of course and it taste crap compared, but when your donating near all that green who gives a fuck if its going for the same, and people dont generally smoke before they buy they look and smell and hydro still looks n smells good just taste like shit compared to biobizz or even coco imo


I think hydro buds look good. Big with massive calyxs. I've had exo in nft looking like big bunches of frozen broad beans lol
The size of 500ml coke bottles when dry and rock hard too. I don't think it tastes bad. It's just bland and missing a certain something. Livers still stunk like fuck but lacked that zing you get with biobizz


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2017)

I read you talking about how long folk have been in RIU and checked when I joined. It was January 09 so that's almost nine years ffs
I've only been posting in this thread for about a year though. I'm not sure why I never used to.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I read you talking about how long folk have been in RIU and checked when I joined. It was January 09 so that's almost nine years ffs
> I've only been posting in this thread for about a year though. I'm not sure why I never used to.


Also some have been here longer than their current name suggests. Some have changed their name for good reason so checking their join date doesn't always mean too much.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2017)

This is my first all organic grow, thought I'd try before going back on the Alien . I'd like to get a genuine Psychosis back , haven't had that in years


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 1, 2017)

@ Osca, I probably chat to a few on here who I've chatted with years ago, but I can't remember who they were / are lol, & they change names so that don't help ( scrambo ) ! .I Defo remember the "good guys" though, Trust is a big part of getting on in this game & plenty of cunts willing to cut ya down !. 
PS: IM SICK TO FUCKING DEATH OF KIDNEY STONES!!!!!! OW OW OW OW


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2017)

Westy, Don, DST, Sambo (newuserlol, scrambo, rambo etc), rasclot, las fingerez, ghb, welsh wizz, green jambo, mared jawen and a few others that I can't remember right now.
I know there's a few that I know have changed their names but I don't know who's who anymore lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @ Osca, I probably chat to a few on here who I've chatted with years ago, but I can't remember who they were / are lol, & they change names so that don't help ( scrambo ) ! .I Defo remember the "good guys" though, Trust is a big part of getting on in this game & plenty of cunts willing to cut ya down !.
> PS: IM SICK TO FUCKING DEATH OF KIDNEY STONES!!!!!! OW OW OW OW


Kidney stones? Do you piss them out?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 1, 2017)

Fucking awake now


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fucking awake now


Me too but that's because I'm at fecking work ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah hows the 4 on n off going for u?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone take my advice to buy the btc when it was 4555/4800 whivh happened twice which I said it would now its over 6000 a btc lmao and this time I took me advice


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2017)

Ur btc went from 47 quid to 
55 pound son 
Not bad for 0.01051298 so get shopping tpday mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> This is my first all organic grow, thought I'd try before going back on the Alien . I'd like to get a genuine Psychosis back , haven't had that in years


If you get a psychosis baz let me know, not to grow but I'd love a bit to smoke

Anyone on here still have it? I asked a while back but cany remember


----------



## scrambo (Nov 2, 2017)

Don still has it mg he sent me a taster of it couple of months ago very nice, had forgot how much fruitier it is than the exo


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2017)

Aye it's far nicer to smoke imo, mine was anyway lol!


----------



## scrambo (Nov 2, 2017)

Carnt deny its the better of the two to smoke when i grew it dunno bout your hydro jobbys lol

but most out there have not a clue between the 2 and both just get called cheese, yet the pyscho takes longer in flower


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2017)

i had a snifter on dons psycho....it really is nothing like the cheese imo.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 2, 2017)

I always pulled them at the same time but the livers would take longer. I always done far better with the psychosis compared to exo for some fuckin reason.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2017)

that just reads totally wrong lmfao....Don and I are not romantically involved haha.


----------



## scrambo (Nov 2, 2017)

DST said:


> i had a snifter on dons psycho....it really is nothing like the cheese imo.


Lol nothing like cheese next up your be telling us amnesia haze dont exist

Isnt the pyscho a cross of exo or another pheno of the same skunk1 so the storys say


----------



## scrambo (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyways enough with the cheese wars, blast from the past lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2017)

DST said:


> that just reads totally wrong lmfao....Don and I are not romantically involved haha.


That's not what Don says


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2017)

@ MG , deffo mate , goes without saying. The psycho I first had from Scramrambo a long time ago, stronger than exo for sure phew.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2017)

Who knows wtf ya smoking / growing half the time , u could give me sommat & call it " old blokes ball bag" for all the good it would do me !


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Lol nothing like cheese next up your be telling us amnesia haze dont exist
> 
> Isnt the pyscho a cross of exo or another pheno of the same skunk1 so the storys say


no idea lad. i only ever had the exo and livers. no clue on co's linneage. took me long enough to click on to what westy and don where on about half the time....co this co that lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2017)

DST said:


> no idea lad. i only ever had the exo and livers. no clue on co's linneage. took me long enough to click on to what westy and don where on about half the time....co this co that lol.


Psychosis is the only plant I've ever killed through grower error. I overwatered it. I only grew one because the one I killed would've been a mother ffs. I liked it from what little I remember. 
Out of exo and livers I always had livers down at nine weeks and exo at ten. But it's the same total grow time because I veg exo a week less because of the stretch. 
I want livers back but I don't know who's got it. I've lost touch with the guy I got it off in first place. 
As for lineage with livers. I asked the bloke I got it off to ask the person who popped the bean. The answer came back as most probably Northern Lights. 
Could be nonsense but that's what I got told.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2017)

People always offer a liver but when it comes to it shits just like makka not sending me that lemon cut...HINT HINT


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 2, 2017)

I want that 8 week lemin makka ir im asking again in a few months


----------



## makka (Nov 3, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> People always offer a liver but when it comes to it shits just like makka not sending me that lemon cut...HINT HINT


Lmao I inboxed you with gg and LS and you ignored me ya twat for 2 week nearly 
You said you had loads of co's lined up for trade then vanish! 
Anyway you will have a job m8 I don't have the LS no more I lost the strain when had a bad batch of cuts 2 out of 16 rooted 1 gg 1 exo and completely lost the lemons (so sad will miss) lol


----------



## scrambo (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeah lax gotta give makka his due he was asking about ya to get them cuts out at the time but u was awol

That lemon was really nice aswel lol no seriously it was.


----------



## makka (Nov 3, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Yeah lax gotta give makka his due he was asking about ya to get them cuts out at time but u was awol
> 
> That lemon was really nice aswel lol no seriously it was.


Don't think I'll find another as sweet to taste will be missed for sure 
Just trying to make money now with the gg and the odd exo for a change in flav.
You nothing in at the Mo scram?


----------



## scrambo (Nov 3, 2017)

makka said:


> Don't think I'll find another as sweet to taste will be missed for sure
> Just trying to make money now with the gg and the odd exo for a change in flav.
> You nothing in at the Mo scram?


Yeah it was deffo a banging lemon strain, really enjoyed it cause it had no haze in it which im not a great fan of that flavour and was well done at 8wks

No mate nowt for me for the forseeable still got all this shit with the feds hanging over me


----------



## makka (Nov 3, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Yeah it was deffo a banging lemon strain, really enjoyed it cause it had no haze in it which im not a great fan of that flavour and was well done at 8wks
> 
> No mate nowt for me for the forseeable still got all this shit with the feds hanging over me


 yeah to risky that man would be the same my self tbh last thing you need is adding to the shit pile 
Either way though man if you need out just gis an inbox m8 I will always have the glue and exo about me 

Only thing I found with the LS was stopping the cunt rotting in the large buds anything over 9 week it had the shittest resistance to botyritis I've come across


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2017)

Lol makka , I've had some lovely, huge budding strains where if u just breathed on em they would mould up in no time , even with dehumidifier running!! Cunting things


----------



## scrambo (Nov 3, 2017)

makka said:


> yeah to risky that man would be the same my self tbh last thing you need is adding to the shit pile
> Either way though man if you need out just gis an inbox m8 I will always have


Apreciate that mate.

Can imagine the lemon would go like that buds on mine where massive but i had it down day 56 and thank fuck no mold at all.

Only ever had mold once was a tent full of exo and i was just being super lazy was on a few drugs at the time lol real poor air flow in the tent etc lost a good 15-20oz was so pissed at throwing all that away.


----------



## makka (Nov 3, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Lol makka , I've had some lovely, huge budding strains where if u just breathed on em they would mould up in no time , even with dehumidifier running!! Cunting things


That's what it was like exactly!
Just watering the cunts was risk lol


----------



## makka (Nov 3, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Apreciate that mate.
> 
> Can imagine the lemon would go like that buds on mine where massive but i had it down day 56 and thank fuck no mold at all.
> 
> Only ever had mold once was a tent full of exo and i was just being super lazy was on a few drugs at the time lol real poor air flow in the tent etc lost a good 15-20oz was so pissed at throwing all that away.


Yeah I would be pissed too at 20 0 
I remember ghb saying he threw 20 0 cause it was foxied the crazy guy I would a made hash or somat 
8 week was bang on but she really bulked out at 9 but then rot would begin even if I had fans directly on the buds other strains no problem

Nothing worse man than chopping out rot every bits like a slice of soul lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2017)

makka said:


> Lmao I inboxed you with gg and LS and you ignored me ya twat for 2 week nearly
> You said you had loads of co's lined up for trade then vanish!
> Anyway you will have a job m8 I don't have the LS no more I lost the strain when had a bad batch of cuts 2 out of 16 rooted 1 gg 1 exo and completely lost the lemons (so sad will miss) lol


Damn hospital man wouldn't leave mw my phone...but sound anyways


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Yeah lax gotta give makka his due he was asking about ya to get them cuts out at the time but u was awol
> 
> That lemon was really nice aswel lol no seriously it was.


Thought laz was sorting you oht thia cut


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2017)

Some cunt has to have a fast flowering lemon ffs this thugs about 'ta throw down..sware down blud


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 3, 2017)

N u know what makka when I find a killer pheno from all these oodles of beans ill wait till ur nicked for stealing an asda bag or something daft like da new Nike airs n send u a pm n to respond under a certain deadline or ill blow the cuts up...some men just wanna watch the world burn.


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

there was no deadline you nutta I couldn't of sent you a 2, 5 week old plants lmao 
Then I lost the strain! 
Scram got his same time you would of got yours but was to busy detoxing its not my fault you got on a messy session lol


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> N u know what makka when I find a killer pheno from all these oodles of beans ill wait till ur nicked for stealing an asda bag or something daft like da new Nike airs n send u a pm n to respond under a certain deadline or ill blow the cuts up...some men just wanna watch the world burn.


Oh and I steal Morrison's bags only the best for me u know this man


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

Makka you horrible cunt ! You could of at least flown to Ireland with em, stayed there for 10 weeks till they finished , then trimmed em for him !!!! Poor slipps


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally pissed out ,well plucked out because it got stuck in my japs !, this bastard kidney stone last night


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4037751 View attachment 4037754 View attachment 4037756 Finally pissed out ,well plucked out because it got stuck in my japs !, this bastard kidney stone last night
> 
> View attachment 4037751


Feel for ya man that looks massive 
Glad I've never had one 
My m8 nearly passed out off one no one new what was up with him dripping with sweat swaying lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Makka you horrible cunt ! You could of at least flown to Ireland with em, stayed there for 10 weeks till they finished , then trimmed em for him !!!! Poor slipps


I danced for you right as youd a fat harvest...**spits in your general direction** I curse your future crops to be as flacid n infested as your penis! 


Thats Irish gypsy shit right there man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

Feck me now im paranoid about kidney stones!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

makka said:


> there was no deadline you nutta I couldn't of sent you a 2, 5 week old plants lmao
> Then I lost the strain!
> Scram got his same time you would of got yours but was to busy detoxing its not my fault you got on a messy session lol


Well u didn't tell me to stop so ur partly to blame.
Then he goes onto conveniently say he lost it..pfft lost your honesty more like it lmao 


Does this rambo appear to have passed it to anyone else? 


Oh @scrambo you got that lemon cut about via any mates u blessed em with!


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

That one was big one m8, ripped my insides out all the way down !. I get em quite regular, 6 months or so. I've even had em blasted in hospital years back. Still they roll ! . Worst pain I've experienced & im no stranger to pain.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

Heart broken ome too many times aye? All jokes aside have you looked into cheap procedures in eastern Europe? They get bad rep but the majority are pros


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

Wait a minute,maybe I already put a gypsy curse on u qhen I never first got that oz...maybe the only solution is to send me 50Z to make up for interest rates n shit


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

Not letting any cunt fiddle with me kiddlys mate ! Nothing they can do unless they get really stuck & you start dying, then they got to go in .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

Pfft,kidneys are overrated anyways


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

That's not nice putting a curse on me Slipps ! Especially as I'm a big believer in the Gypsies curse ! .


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Not letting any cunt fiddle with me kiddlys mate ! Nothing they can do unless they get really stuck & you start dying, then they got to go in .


My peg got hers lasered then when they came back it was stuck like you say and they had to cut a bit of kidney away cause of constant infections with the trapped stone anyway long story short it was painful as fuck she said took about 6 weeks to recover properly but touch wood no stones for a year up to now but she drinks lots of water now and does what she can 
But they said its a matter of time, they will come back


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

Their like terminator man 
I WILL BE BACK lol


----------



## freemanjack (Nov 4, 2017)

Ahhh, the simple pleasures in life are the best...... like takin a piss and NOT screaming like a little girl! 
Big up da uk420 still growin in the face of tyranny


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

Nobody speaks or uk420 yonder these part's


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> That's not nice putting a curse on me Slipps ! Especially as I'm a big believer in the Gypsies curse ! .


From what you've shared you'd must of pissed off a right few of em


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 4, 2017)

freemanjack said:


> Ahhh, the simple pleasures in life are the best...... like takin a piss and NOT screaming like a little girl!
> Big up da uk420 still growin in the face of tyranny


Wasn't that long ago the "gurus" on fuk420 were saying that LED's don't grow weed.....lmao!


----------



## freemanjack (Nov 4, 2017)

Stone_Free said:


> Wasn't that long ago the "gurus" on fuk420 were saying that LED's don't grow weed.....lmao!


Sorry guys, i ferget that site even exists! I never meant 'that uk420' I meant THIS uk420;




Bunch of my lad's mates the other year.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2017)

What we all at tonight lads? Lying in bored shitless mesel...


----------



## DMXKk17 (Nov 4, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What we all at tonight lads? Lying in bored shitless mesel...


I'm on my whisky, mine isn't ready..

I'm a 1st timer, refusing to pay for it anymore


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

Alright MG , me 2 , mrs in work , fuck all on box , chilled , munching & reading shite on here


----------



## scrambo (Nov 4, 2017)

Feds have the lemon mate u could ask them lol

As for the las lemon i had no need when i got makka, i can get it tho easy but no point im not growing same as the pysco o could get that but no point


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

Not heard off Z for a while ," Hope your good Zedd


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Alright MG , me 2 , mrs in work , fuck all on box , chilled , munching & reading shite on here


Same smoking some haze eating pistachio nuts watching my cctv 
@scrambo lmao at ask the feds


----------



## DMXKk17 (Nov 4, 2017)

makka said:


> Same smoking some haze eating pistachio nuts watching my cctv
> @scrambo lmao at ask the feds


But MOTD is on!!!


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2017)

DMXKk17 said:


> But MOTD is on!!!


Serious I would rather watch my cctv lol


----------



## DMXKk17 (Nov 4, 2017)

makka said:


> Serious I would rather watch my cctv lol


Haha, for me, only if it was wired up to the local brothel, lesbians only may I add


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

You seem quite strange 17 ,no offence like .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm off to me wanking chariot, too stoned to breath in ,night


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 4, 2017)

Some good fights on ufc tonight,anyone watching?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 4, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Feds have the lemon mate u could ask them lol
> 
> As for the las lemon i had no need when i got makka, i can get it tho easy but no point im not growing same as the pysco o could get that but no point


Gwan giz us a cut for makka n if that cunt doesnt kill it he'll sort us out..ja know, one love n all that shit u selfish pricks lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 5, 2017)

Artnoon, I'm going back to flood & drain after crimbo , just wondering about the medium , I used clay last time but fucking about with the pebbles was a pain, any suggestions or advice on replacement, rockwool??? . Sommat I could just chuck out when I'm finished, it's a bit dodgy moving bags of shizz about every grow !!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Artnoon, I'm going back to flood & drain after crimbo , just wondering about the medium , I used clay last time but fucking about with the pebbles was a pain, any suggestions or advice on replacement, rockwool??? . Sommat I could just chuck out when I'm finished, it's a bit dodgy moving bags of shizz about every grow !!!


Go for nft. All of the waste fits in a large carrier bag. A four inch rock wool block for each plant. No pebbles just roots. Great yield but bland flavour


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 5, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Not heard off Z for a while ," Hope your good Zedd


Yeah I was thinking that...about a week since he's been on I think. @zeddd hope all's well in your world man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> How's your grow coming along?


Not too bad.

Down on yield at the same week from my 1st tester plant though, I'm putting that down to topping em but we'll see yet.

I'll try to put some pics up the next week or 2.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

Afternoon Yorkie, glad your ok & still up & running mate .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Go for nft. All of the waste fits in a large carrier bag. A four inch rock wool block for each plant. No pebbles just roots. Great yield but bland flavour


I'm reading up all about it now Osca, cheers.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon Yorkie, glad your ok & still up & running mate .


Cheers mate.

Steady away.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

Is it you with the firearms license Baz?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not too bad.
> 
> Down on yield at the same week from my 1st tester plant though, I'm putting that down to topping em but we'll see yet.
> 
> I'll try to put some pics up the next week or 2.


Have you still got Livers knocking about? 
I miss the smelly fucker. I struggle with the stretch of exo and glue is even worse ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Is it you with the firearms license Baz?


It's my bezi mate who's got the guns Yorkie, he's a gamekeeper for a big estate, something you need to know ? I can ask


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

Why arnt you on the GG Oscar ???
4get that, u are lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

& did u make flood tables ya self ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you still got Livers knocking about?
> I miss the smelly fucker. I struggle with the stretch of exo and glue is even worse ffs


Yeah it's a little topped to fuck bonsai thing, really healthy.
Needs potting up in the next few days so I can get some cuts off it before long.


Topping the glue a few times and flipping it when it's about 20-25cm from the top of the pot sorts that stretch out by half at least and should work in your space just nice mate. 
My tallest is about 50cm from the top of the pot and I reckon I'll get about another 10cm out them at the most.
They're all mostly as wide (or will be) as the Exo run I did before so they're taking about 40cm square each.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not getting the big stretch problems with the GG, just under 5ft top canopy


Forgot to say , this grow is all bio. Allmix, bio grow & bloom, topmax, fish mix & algi Vera


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> It's my bezi mate who's got the guns Yorkie, he's a gamekeeper for a big estate, something you need to know ? I can ask


Was gonna mention I'm joining a club and putting in for a license after I've been a while.
There's a few near me, being Yorkshire.
Price for joining the one I have in mind is dirt cheap considering, only a 100m outdoor range though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm not getting the big stretch problems with the GG, just under 5ft top canopyView attachment 4038836


Says he's not getting stretch problems but his canopy is 5 feet.


Shush Baz.

lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

Lol, well the floor is raised a ft ,& there only up to me tits Yorkie 5 week in, I've heard of em touching ceilings & the like ! Like u said, a bit of topping etc & there quite manageable


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

5ft is fuck all & excellent when ya 7ft 3 !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

7.3 fucking hell.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

Think mine are just over 5 weeks Baz.

You've defo got me beat on over all bud formation so far, mine are pretty fucking frosty but not that big.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

Lol 6,1 in reality! I've got 9ft of headroom in there though so I'm good to go . I'm liking the paras I changed to


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

I've not had fresh air from outside from the beginning though and I'm blaming that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

Thought you were blaming the light fixture 


The Yorkshireman said:


> I've not had fresh air from outside from the beginning though and I'm blaming that.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm not getting the big stretch problems with the GG, just under 5ft top canopyView attachment 4038836


And u wouldn't even giz us an oz.
I wouldn't trust ur packaging anyways


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't really do "sending" stuff slipps, never have, ask about lol. But if I was to meet ya then you would be sorted.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thought you were blaming the light fixture


Well that fucked one and shrunk 2 more, but overall it's not enough air I reckon.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I don't really do "sending" stuff slipps, never have, ask about lol. But if I was to meet ya then you would be sorted.


I wpildmt even wamt it mate just take me fishing or shooting n we smoke away and ill be happy woth that...plus gawd knows what stds, stis and stys youve passed onto the plants


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Well that fucked one and shrunk 2 more, but overall it's not enough air I reckon.


Ive actually my intake at the window n outtake near the other side of the room next to the door.
This run im just popping beans mad and im gonna flower in the 4x4 with a johnsons cx16, veg in the 3x3 with a Budmaster cob x9 (50w cobs) then im buying a small 0.76 x0.76 n a height of 11.8 n thanks to a great suggestion in going to half it and put a Budmaster cob 4 on each shelf and they're dimmable


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

Id never give tic....mind u I get mine on tic but id neber deal with that aggravation


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah me neither, like 3 people get tick and one of those is my Dad. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

Nah no dice maybe one lad but the trust is a massive aspect and if I say ill have this this day I will few times I've not managed for unforseen circumstances but itd be sent the following day


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> & did u make flood tables ya self ?


No I bought it. That's similar to the one I used. I'm not doing nft just now because I'm doing two different strains.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2017)

@ Yorkie, he also said ......
"Right baz, your mate is right, you can have shot shells in your house but you must have a genuine reason to have them in your possession, ie if me and you went shooting on Saturday I could leave the shells for you to take home to use next weekend"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

Just set the cx16 in the 4x4 so ilk run some heat heqsts tomorrow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

New tors alright...fit catwoman style slut at the start A+


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 6, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> @ Yorkie, he also said ......
> "Right baz, your mate is right, you can have shot shells in your house but you must have a genuine reason to have them in your possession, ie if me and you went shooting on Saturday I could leave the shells for you to take home to use next weekend"


Paul Daniels mate. 

Fucking gone. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 6, 2017)

Okay,serious question.
Should I get my mam one of these? 

https://www.eascamattress.ie/products/the-easca-memory-foam-mattress they've a 100 day free trial period and a ten YR warranty


----------



## budman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

Pat Butchers a secret pothead lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Okay,serious question.
> Should I get my mam one of these?
> 
> https://www.eascamattress.ie/products/the-easca-memory-foam-mattress they've a 100 day free trial period and a ten YR warranty


I've got a memory foam mattress and I hate the fucker. If I sleep for more than six hours on it I wake up in agony. It feels like all my organs have been crushed and it takes more than half an hour to wear off.
It's not that much of a problem though because I'm lucky if I get five hours kip most of the time.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2017)

I like how it keeps u cool and its also firmish(all orthopedic are firm n just read that site it sounds perfect for her and a 100 day free trial


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 7, 2017)

I want one for the keeping cool cuz this niggaa sweat balls sleeping n I turn alot so thats also taken care of and ittdms. Always cool for back posture but the 495 option is a aingle mw n the gf need a king or Queen size bed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Okay,serious question.
> Should I get my mam one of these?
> 
> https://www.eascamattress.ie/products/the-easca-memory-foam-mattress they've a 100 day free trial period and a ten YR warranty


No mate, all memory foam mattresses are pretty much made the same.
A piece of hard foam with a piece of mem foam glued on
top, the branded ones are fucking silly expensive for what they are.
The only difference is how thick the mem foam, gel foam topper is.

I've just bought a King Size mem foam mattress for like £230 not 6 months ago.
Has a detachable cover to chuck in the wash so I can put some pictures up of what the mattress actually looks like underneath at some point, it's literally 2 pieces of foam glued together.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 7, 2017)

Shop around for a cheaper one.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got a memory foam mattress and I hate the fucker. If I sleep for more than six hours on it I wake up in agony. It feels like all my organs have been crushed and it takes more than half an hour to wear off.
> It's not that much of a problem though because I'm lucky if I get five hours kip most of the time.


I have a Breasley foam mattress and it's like sleeping on a cloud, was it a cheapo that you bought as they are awful, mine cost £400 and worth every penny.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 7, 2017)

You can't educate Pork !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2017)

budman111 said:


> I have a Breasley foam mattress and it's like sleeping on a cloud, was it a cheapo that you bought as they are awful, mine cost £400 and worth every penny.


Clearly skipped my post about how they're all made the same and are pretty much the same under the cover, a piece of memory foam glued to the top of a piece of firm foam.

My king size cost me £230 (delivered) and is considered a cheapo one despite it having all the exact same quality's as an expensive one, cool sleep, gel foam, anti allergy, anti bacterial, impregnated with aloe vera, removable and washable cover.

I wouldn't have paid more than £300 for a mem foam mattress in king size because they're they're just not worth it, they're ridiculously easy to produce compared to traditional metal coil sprung mattresses (again, 2 pieces of foam cut to size and glued together).


Don't come round here spouting subjective fanboy nonsense bigging up your expensive foam mattresses and knocking cheap ones when the facts have already been stated.



The Breasley website home page even proves my point.






They're all made the same and are pretty much identical underneath the cover (notice in the Breasley warehouse there's only 4 grades of foam).

Buy the cheapest one you can find that has all the quality's you want.

The biggest aspect is how thick the mem foam top is, the thicker the better and usually more expensive the mattress.


Shop around, don't pay for hype.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Clearly skipped my post about how they're all made the same and are pretty much the same under the cover, a piece of memory foam glued to the top of a piece of firm foam.
> 
> My king size cost me £230 (delivered) and is considered a cheapo one despite it having all the exact same quality's as an expensive one, cool sleep, gel foam, anti allergy, anti bacterial, impregnated with aloe vera, removable and washable cover.
> 
> ...


Next time do your homework and buy a decent product and don't come on here crying like a fucking spoiled little bitch which you clearly are.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 8, 2017)

budman111 said:


> Next time do your homework and buy a decent product and don't come on here crying like a fucking spoiled little bitch which you clearly are.


Obviously you have trouble with reading comprehension.

I suggest you go through the post again and try to understand it properly dick head.


----------



## makka (Nov 8, 2017)

There is an octaspring memory foam mattress also expensive as fuck and totally crap they known to split open a lot


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2017)

I hate my memory foam mattress. 
If sleep over five or six hours in it I wake up in agony. It feels like my organs have been crushed in my sleep. 
Also if I may lower the tone. When one is making the beast with two backs your knees sink and it's hard to get purchase and because they are soft it also cushions the blows when you start slamming into whatever filthy spunk thirsty whore you've kidnapped/abducted


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 8, 2017)

This is the one im getting n I found a 50e code off plus 100 day free trial then a 10yr warranty 

https://www.eascamattress.ie/products/the-easca-memory-foam-mattress


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2017)

This is the baby we are rocking. Coco matt hand made to order. Greek company using only natural products. Cost about 7bags of. But worth every penny imo. We spend a 1/3 of our life in the thing so I don't mind shelling out. I do need a new pillow though ffs......


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

Think I could do with some clean pillow cases !!!


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4040348
> Think I could do with some clean pillow cases !!!


Flip it over do another 5 years get a mattress protector and you may get 10


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Flip it over do another 5 years get a mattress protector and you may get 10


Ya thrifty bstard you !


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Ya thrifty bstard you !


Shrink wrap it like americans do sofas and it basically brand new!


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm still pissing out kidney stones !!! Had to winkle this big fucker out of my japs this morning....
Ripped my pipes to fuck !

...my apologies if ya tucking in to a bowl of Granola!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm still pissing out kidney stones !!! Had to winkle this big fucker out of my japs this morning....View attachment 4040443View attachment 4040444
> Ripped my pipes to fuck !
> 
> ...my apologies if ya tucking in to a bowl of Granola!!


Holy fucking shit!!!!
That looks really painful. Can you feel it working it's way through your junk?

What do you think people in Japan call the hole in the end of your knob?


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 9, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> What do you think people in Japan call the hole in the end of your knob?


A chink eye


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> A chink eye


Lmfao 
Obvious really if you think about it


----------



## scrambo (Nov 9, 2017)

Dont ya get any good pain pills for them baz? Me old dear had gall stones n would get petherdine tabs fuck they where nice lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Dont ya get any good pain pills for them baz? Me old dear had gall stones n would get petherdine tabs fuck they where nice lol


Fuck all Scram, nothing workes for the pain !! When I was in hospital with em , morphine & a few other special pills didn't even take the edge off ! Pure spliffs help a little.

@ Oscar, yes especially when it's stuck in ya cock pipe , feels like a razor blade jammed down there !!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck all Scram, nothing workes for the pain !! When I was in hospital with em , morphine & a few other special pills didn't even take the edge off ! Pure spliffs help a little.
> 
> @ Oscar, yes especially when it's stuck in ya cock pipe , feels like a razor blade jammed down there !!!


What causes them? I would like to avoid them if possible. 
Do you derive any pleasure from the pain? Or is it just terrible dong ache?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

Lmao yes, along with the "dong ache" you feel like you've been stabbed in the back & the knifes left in !!! . I do love the rare occasion when u get a short intalude in pain & meby 20 mins kipp, it's like no other relief !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

Diet & lifestyle mainly & they are hereditary!!! . I'm a lazy cunt who eats shite all night & day (well used to ) calcium deposits build up & form stones, there are other stones caused by other things. Cut out salt & processed foods !!! Killers them !!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Diet & lifestyle mainly & they are hereditary!!! . I'm a lazy cunt who eats shite all night & day (well used to ) calcium deposits build up & form stones, there are other stones caused by other things. Cut out salt & processed foods !!! Killers them !!


I should sort my diet out. Since I've been on nights working at the same place. Not driving but stuck in the same place for twelve hours I have to bring my own grub in. The only way to cook anything is in the microwave so I've been eating ready meals and nipping out to McDonald's. Crisps and chocolate too. 
I can see terrible dong ache in my future with the salty processed crap I've been shovelling down my throat everyday. The four days off I have I eat okay though. I drink a lot of Coca Cola as well


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

Get ya fucking Prostrate checked too if ya knocking on !!! Got to go get mine fingered soon, some days I feel like I've got a rugby ball jammed up my arse ! ( nothing sexual like ). 25 years bouncing around lorry driving fucked up my toilet area ,that & a few monsters from my childhood


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm finding ,fresh lemon juice & a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar in water is helping , defo shifting em


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> I'm finding ,fresh lemon juice & a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar in water is helping , defo shifting em


Have you tried Cranberry juice ?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 9, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Have you tried Cranberry juice ?


Evening Oz, yes I have a few glasses of cranberry juice when I have an episode,more to stop infection than anything, I was told not to have it regularly as it can help form stones because of a certain kind of acid I think .


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Get ya fucking Prostrate checked too if ya knocking on !!! Got to go get mine fingered soon, some days I feel like I've got a rugby ball jammed up my arse ! ( nothing sexual like ). 25 years bouncing around lorry driving fucked up my toilet area ,that & a few monsters from my childhood


I'm a class one driver too ffs but I'm driving plant in a yard at the moment but I'm still bouncing around on me arse. I think that driving probably makes it more likely because you hold on to your piss for hours do you don't have to stop. Also I have been known to bake a turd all day until I get home. 
I think there should be a truckers version of The Great British Bake Off. It would be driving the full length of the A1 up and down. The last one to stop for a tom tit would be the winner. I think Channel Five would be interested in making that show.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Evening Oz, yes I have a few glasses of cranberry juice when I have an episode,more to stop infection than anything, I was told not to have it regularly as it can help form stones because of a certain kind of acid I think .


Ah right,sounds like torture hope they sort themselves out soon mate


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I should sort my diet out. Since I've been on nights working at the same place. Not driving but stuck in the same place for twelve hours I have to bring my own grub in. The only way to cook anything is in the microwave so I've been eating ready meals and nipping out to McDonald's. Crisps and chocolate too.
> I can see terrible dong ache in my future with the salty processed crap I've been shovelling down my throat everyday. The four days off I have I eat okay though. I drink a lot of Coca Cola as well


Check your cholesterol aswell mate,im younger than you but u are more acrive some im curious if youll neat my impressive 6.8


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 9, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm a class one driver too ffs but I'm driving plant in a yard at the moment but I'm still bouncing around on me arse. I think that driving probably makes it more likely because you hold on to your piss for hours do you don't have to stop. Also I have been known to bake a turd all day until I get home.
> I think there should be a truckers version of The Great British Bake Off. It would be driving the full length of the A1 up and down. The last one to stop for a tom tit would be the winner. I think Channel Five would be interested in making that show.


Ice Road truckers is alright


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 9, 2017)

Drivers shit stinks bad they come into my warehouse and crap in my bog it's fucking terrible man


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 10, 2017)

3eyes said:


> Drivers shit stinks bad they come into my warehouse and crap in my bog it's fucking terrible man


Hahahahaha right on brother, I didn't , I was an off road shitter !, shit anywhere type of bloke . I once shit in the services next to my lorry near the garage part, next night ,I pulled in to same services, jumped out, straight into the shit I did the night before!!!! Couldn't put my heater on all night coz my feet stunk of shite !!!


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 10, 2017)

My mate drives a large tipper truck. The morning after a night on the beer he's stuck in heavy traffic so he stops and climbs into the back.Just as he finishes a double decker bus pull up beside him.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 10, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I should sort my diet out. Since I've been on nights working at the same place. Not driving but stuck in the same place for twelve hours I have to bring my own grub in. The only way to cook anything is in the microwave


Nawt wrong with beans and jacket potatoes man.

Best thing you can do is knock out the fizzy pop. That shits poison


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 10, 2017)

Anyone heard from z yet?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 10, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone heard from z yet?


Not a sausage MG, hopefully he's just having time out !


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 10, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Not a sausage MG, hopefully he's just having time out !


10 minutes on the naughty step?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2017)

Right lads whos got the biggest filter whip em out, old one did near 5 yrs so I assume greater surface areas more ventilation holes so better airflow
Both mountain air filters ones 500mm others 1000


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 11, 2017)

I had the 8" mountain air, it was 1m long but more girth than urs lax lol. It's either been incinerated or its bein used to take the smell of cunts outta the cop shop


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 11, 2017)

Thats be cuz the 8" is 200 but 6 is 150 so theres ur girth n the 730 or so rvk to keep her sweet


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2017)

So this is me and my man for the evening........

 

God like line up and a pocket full of Skype's to be munching on.

Lets ave it!


----------



## Growboss (Nov 11, 2017)

Eye up


----------



## scrambo (Nov 11, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck all Scram, nothing workes for the pain !! When I was in hospital with em , morphine & a few other special pills didn't even take the edge off ! Pure spliffs help a little.


Get some oxys of the docs baz, they worth good money and you would get decent pain pills from the docs pissin them things!!!


----------



## scrambo (Nov 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So this is me and my man for the evening........
> 
> View attachment 4041519
> 
> ...


How old are you yman?

Them skypes spose to be banging i got a mate a load few months ago, i just carnt do that shit anymore defo dont agree with me nowdays


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So this is me and my man for the evening........
> 
> View attachment 4041519
> 
> ...


The Skypes are nice and clean. Don't try biting them though. They are like a ceramic. The are the hardest pills I've ever seen. They take a while to come up on. I presume it's because they don't dissolve easily. 
I think the Red Levi's are the best ones I've had for a while. I've not really been at them since April because I just haven't felt like it for one reason or another. 
I've got some Blue Punishers in the stash for when I do feel getting in the canoe again. I've had the odd half just to relax


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2017)

scrambo said:


> How old are you yman?
> 
> Them skypes spose to be banging i got a mate a load few months ago, i just carnt do that shit anymore defo dont agree with me nowdays


I'm 38 mate.

I don't need to do much these days before my eyes and jaw go west tbh.
I've just got a custom made rubber mouth guard from the dentist for free cos I grind my teeth even when I'm not on it, I wish I had one years ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> The Skypes are nice and clean. Don't try biting them though. They are like a ceramic. The are the hardest pills I've ever seen. They take a while to come up on. I presume it's because they don't dissolve easily.
> I think the Red Levi's are the best ones I've had for a while. I've not really been at them since April because I just haven't felt like it for one reason or another.
> I've got some Blue Punishers in the stash for when I do feel getting in the canoe again. I've had the odd half just to relax


Aye the Skype's take some effort to cut with a fresh Stanley blade.

I had a couple of Ikea's left over from ages ago so I was on those, they're pretty fucking naughty I reckon.

Those Blue Punisher's look mean as fuck. lol


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm 38 mate.
> 
> I don't need to do much these days before my eyes and jaw go west tbh.
> I've just got a custom made rubber mouth guard from the dentist for free cos I grind my teeth even when I'm not on it, I wish I had one years ago.


Fair play mate, i just carnt handle em anymore not the come up or buzz so to speak but the comedown i get proper depressed.

Aint touched em in a couple of years now, still get for a few friends now n then i see a load of them skypes as oscar said fuck breaking one of them in half with your teeth lol

Dont think it would take much if i was to have a dabble again 1 or 3 lol would be me done, fuck i member late 90s early 00s when there was still banging pills about no darknet n wasnt happy unless id dropped double figures lol no wonder me brains fucking frazzled i spose.


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2017)

Did anyone watch that show on bbc1 called gunpowder? Just watched the last ep on catch up, not a bad watch i thought


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 12, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Fair play mate, i just carnt handle em anymore not the come up or buzz so to speak but the comedown i get proper depressed.
> 
> Aint touched em in a couple of years now, still get for a few friends now n then i see a load of them skypes as oscar said fuck breaking one of them in half with your teeth lol
> 
> Dont think it would take much if i was to have a dabble again 1 or 3 lol would be me done, fuck i member late 90s early 00s when there was still banging pills about no darknet n wasnt happy unless id dropped double figures lol no wonder me brains fucking frazzled i spose.


You should try supplementing with 5-HTP.
It's used to produce serotonin in the brain, it might help.
I've never tried it myself cos I don't really get bad come downs but shit loads of folk swear by it, my pal says it helps him.

Seen some right states last night man, it's always a laugh
A lot of folk were munching complete garbage though.
People on the whole really don't give a fuck what's in the stuff they're taking (and don't know what should be), pub food is still rife it seems.




.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2017)

Was that you getting rid if some of your trim Yorkie? lmfao, cannabis plants. looks like a bunch of old leaves.....
*Cannabis plants found in seven bin bags by side of road*
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-41960757


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2017)

afternoon boys


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 15, 2017)

Part two of gone to pot on itv tonight at 9.
In part one we got to see...
1, Pat butcher hitting the bong.
2, Biggins throwing a whitey
3, John Fashanu's total fear of drugs and the fact he thinks he might go junkie Chuck Norris on everyone if he tries some weed.


----------



## Henry2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Haha did u see them nuns smoking weed and growing it class man MD that 94 yr old woman cooking with it, whey aii that was class man can't wait for tonights one...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> afternoon boys
> 
> View attachment 4043484 View attachment 4043485 View attachment 4043487 View attachment 4043488


What are we looking at Don? 
Looking nice. Very nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2017)

Psycho and fireballs Oscar. Couple weeks to fatten them up yet.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2017)

Christopher Biggins throwing a whitey on cannabis food was funny as fuck.

Eyes bigger than his belly the greedy cunt, rekt him. lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Christopher Biggins throwing a whitey on cannabis food was funny as fuck.
> 
> Eyes bigger than his belly the greedy cunt, rekt him. lol


I've missed this show. What channel is it on? I'll sky+ it if I find a repeat. Is it a series? 

How are the livers cuts coming along? I'm looking forward to having it back. I'll probably dump exo in favour of it because it suits my space better because it doesn't get as big. I always get a few branches of exo getting too tall and get singed ffs also no how brutal I think I've been at taking the lower stuff at two weeks of flower I still get get some fluff. Which I always bin


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 16, 2017)

Its on ITV @oscaroscar , possibly just a 3 parter, not 100%. Was on Monday and Wednesday and think this Friday too at 9pm.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 16, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I've missed this show. What channel is it on? I'll sky+ it if I find a repeat. Is it a series?
> 
> How are the livers cuts coming along? I'm looking forward to having it back. I'll probably dump exo in favour of it because it suits my space better because it doesn't get as big. I always get a few branches of exo getting too tall and get singed ffs also no how brutal I think I've been at taking the lower stuff at two weeks of flower I still get get some fluff. Which I always bin


I've been meaning to pot it up all day, I've had a slack week tbh.
I'll get on it.

I'll have an Exo cut before you bin it Oscar, I binned mine for the Livers and I'm not sure that was a wise move now.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've been meaning to pot it up all day, I've had a slack week tbh.
> I'll get on it.
> 
> I'll have an Exo cut before you bin it Oscar, I binned mine for the Livers and I'm not sure that was a wise move now.


I'll be doing some cuts in the next few weeks so I'll do an extra couple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2017)

Fuck me that gone to pot show is priceless. Biggins was banjo' d haha


----------



## makka (Nov 17, 2017)

afternoon lads'


----------



## scrambo (Nov 17, 2017)

makka said:


> afternoon lads'


howdy mate

you up too much?


----------



## makka (Nov 17, 2017)

feck all m8 
can't belie've the prices people asking on some strains like 5 to 6 ton for an O of some skittles Shiite! 
think I'm ripping my self at 210 an O on the gg


----------



## scrambo (Nov 17, 2017)

makka said:


> feck all m8
> can't belie've the prices people asking on some strains like 5 to 6 ton for an O of some skittles Shiite!
> think I'm ripping my self at 210 an O on the gg


i dont really smoke tbh mate unless its me own or free lol i do get the odd bit of hash from the darknet but thats about it, i hear of these crazy prices for the ''cali bud'' fuck off! indoor is indoor dont matter where you fucking are. 

people paying it tho mate.....crazy 

im not up to fuck all meself, feds left me sweating so fuck nos really whats gonna come of that


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2017)

Think of all the weight youll drop rambo lmao
These cold nights have me snoozing with the fire on n a few spliffs.


----------



## scrambo (Nov 17, 2017)

been munching the pregs these cold winter nights aint quite in these numptys in the docs league mind lol, stupid docs put me on a script for em!?......


----------



## makka (Nov 17, 2017)

yeah no way i would pay its all marketing hype even sadder their is a long line of dopes cueing pay to pay lol
aye nothing worse than the long wait in the dark, fingers crossed you might slip through the cracks man "wishful thinking" lol


----------



## scrambo (Nov 17, 2017)

makka said:


> yeah no way i would pay its all marketing hype even sadder their is a long line of dopes cueing pay to pay lol
> aye nothing worse than the long wait in the dark, fingers crossed you might slip through the cracks man "wishful thinking" lol


madness makka these silly fucks paying these prices, have you smoked any of it? 

aint no weed worth them prices ffs could get a half oz of white instead lol


----------



## makka (Nov 17, 2017)

no aint smoked none but iv'e seen it and its just normal weed man, the glue knocks it out in terms of crystal/look imo and his, also potency so the lad says
but he still bought some lmao
hes waiting on the gg now, i still aint seen better weed yet


----------



## scrambo (Nov 17, 2017)

that gg is pretty bloody good, i chopped it at 8wks and was still really good weed, was 3 big plants gg4,lemon skunk n exo and at 8wk it yielded the best, ive smoked it taken down at 9wk n 11wk tho, 11wk just put you to sleep lol the 9wk from bizz was the best i seen so much frost on them buds.

i like the taste, but wouldnt say its the tastiest smoke ive had, strength is crazy mind and i found meself keep going back to the glue, not for the taste but that heavy stone.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 17, 2017)

I cant wait to eventualy try gg4 out. I plan to do gorilla bomb on my next grow


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2017)

I don't like the taste of glue. People like that coffee taste which is the taste I don't like. I have been chucking one in down the side of my room and it's had the same feed as exo which isn't enough and the tops get too close to the lights so it doesn't come out too well but people do like it.
As for the price I could get 3's for it I reckon and 250's for exo but I let it go to the same guy for less because I'm in no rush to get rid. I let him have both at the same price too. In fact he pays more than I originally asked for without even being asked. 
He knows I can get more for it and appreciates me saving it for him.
Leading up to Christmas the prices are going to get even more silly. They normally do


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2017)

makka said:


> no aint smoked none but iv'e seen it and its just normal weed man, the glue knocks it out in terms of crystal/look imo and his, also potency so the lad says
> but he still bought some lmao
> hes waiting on the gg now, i still aint seen better weed yet


Goina by reports from other people makka, gg is the best weed that's been about here, personally I'm not fussed on the taste of it but it's deffo strong


----------



## scrambo (Nov 17, 2017)

yeah running up to crimbo the prices deffo going up! is handy tho having a trusted source to just move it to when you want, that can be stressful moving it at the end when you aint got one.

gg4 taste nice enough but nowt special, has got a strong smell tho and looks proper nice combined with the strength and popularity its a nice strain to grow


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 17, 2017)

See some cop was caught over here trying to buy a gun on the dn, caught with drugs and all sorts lol. Met undercover cops and they surrounded him


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> See some cop was caught over here trying to buy a gun on the dn, caught with drugs and all sorts lol. Met undercover cops and they surrounded him


Lol at least if he ends up in jail he'll get an easy time of it. He will have a lot of friends waiting for him. 
I think people that want to be coppers shouldn't be coppers. They join for the wrong reasons. Usually bullies that can't be bullies unless they have a load of other bullies and a uniform to hide behind


----------



## Henry2018 (Nov 17, 2017)

Cannabis church I want to go there lyk lol really hope they consider legalizeing it in January when it goes in front of parliament fingers crossed..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 17, 2017)

Fuck off with the legalising talk bro u see how little the growers are getting for their hard work in America?


----------



## Henry2018 (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuck off ya self I don't give a shit about america


----------



## scrambo (Nov 18, 2017)

it would be the same here tho henry, i think that was the point.

once or if ever legal it will drive down the price cause every fucker will be having a grow, and big companys mass producing etc


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 18, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck off with the legalising talk bro u see how little the growers are getting for their hard work in America?


Hard work?
You kidding, what's hard about it. I don't care if the value goes down by 75%, still rather make a living growing.

Our markets flooded with shite weed, cut early and dried fast with zero cure. Quality sells itself.


----------



## scrambo (Nov 18, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Hard work?
> You kidding, what's hard about it. I don't care if the value goes down by 75%, still rather make a living growing.
> 
> Our markets flooded with shite weed, cut early and dried fast with zero cure. Quality sells itself.


if legal tho corey could you see the standard really staying as it is? its gonna go up shorely and gonna get much less money for quality cause every fucker has it.

i personally dont think it will ever in our lifetimes be made legal in this country anyway just imo of course


----------



## Henry2018 (Nov 18, 2017)

Wouldn't that be a good thing tho?


----------



## scrambo (Nov 18, 2017)

Henry2018 said:


> Wouldn't that be a good thing tho?


many in here small growers who selling there crop, so most dont want it legal cause as said its gonna drive down prices.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 18, 2017)

As long as they change it so I can grow enough for mesel with a little left over I'll be happy enough.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 18, 2017)

scrambo said:


> if legal tho corey could you see the standard really staying as it is? its gonna go up shorely and gonna get much less money for quality cause every fucker has it.
> 
> i personally dont think it will ever in our lifetimes be made legal in this country anyway just imo of course


Yeah the quality will go up, its only shite quality cuz them doing big grows want it down, dried and out and the cash in the pockets before they get stung and they can sell shite cuz folks will buy it which pains me. Price will go down considerably but that doesn't bother me because there's still plenty in it for everyone. Beats working 40-60 hours a week doing hard graft and been physically destroyed by retirement age.

I agree though, cant see it happening for a long time if at all.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2017)

Btc is nearly 7grand a coin lol


----------



## makka (Nov 19, 2017)

crazy shit man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2017)

Hope yall listened when I called it at 4.5k


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2017)

I wonder if anyone bought a load years ago and is now extremely wealthy but doesn't know it. Or worse can't remember their localbitcoins password or something lol


----------



## Growboss (Nov 20, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hope yall listened when I called it at 4.5k


Good call bandit, let's hope zedd followed your advice


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Good call bandit, let's hope zedd followed your advice


I get lost with all the new names. Who are/were you? 
You only joined this site a week or so ago and zeddd hasn't been on for about month.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2017)

I think we've all thought of buying some btc and keeping hold of them, keeping hold of them is the problem tho. 7 fuckin grand ffs, we wer buying tons of them when they wer 3 quid each..


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2017)

Just gone over 7grand (euro) a coin pppfffwwwaaaahhhhh


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 20, 2017)

But yeah master, its the holding on thats the problem shits like two clicks away once youve your coins to turn em into top quality drugs lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2017)

What's occurring lads ?,@MG did u enjoy your holiday mate ? U been back weeks ain't ya ? Lol. Did I see Don post few days ago ? Ain't been about for a while. Zedd,hope your shit is cool man ! . Any ideas of a small business I can start up for a few grand ? I need to do something I'm going insane ! Not too taxing on the brain , I'm no Magnus Pike


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm a celebrity...& I'd smash ya toilet area to bits ! (Ref the small blonde piece)


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> What's occurring lads ?,@MG did u enjoy your holiday mate ? U been back weeks ain't ya ? Lol. Did I see Don post few days ago ? Ain't been about for a while. Zedd,hope your shit is cool man ! . Any ideas of a small business I can start up for a few grand ? I need to do something I'm going insane ! Not too taxing on the brain , I'm no Magnus Pike


Re: small business. Growing cannabis is quite lucrative and you could get enough equipment for a few grand to do it easily


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2017)

Aye I've been back weeks baz. Taking mesel away for a few days on thursday again tho, has to be done.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Re: small business. Growing cannabis is quite lucrative and you could get enough equipment for a few grand to do it easily


I missed out "legitimate" soz


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2017)

Stick it on btc baz


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I've been back weeks baz. Taking mesel away for a few days on thursday again tho, has to be done.


Eye eye Judith ! Yes mate it has , when you can , whilst you can !


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Stick it on btc baz


I'd lose the lot , scammed or crash , sommat will fuck up believe me


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol. Love the positivity baz. Fuck I don't know, u anything in mind urself?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2017)

Awww mate fek knows , I was going to get a van & do parcels or sommat , I only need to earn 2 a week or there abouts,but then they do a cib check so fucked there probably.


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2017)

Aye anything beats lying about m8, I couldn't do it. You'll not know till u try, give it a go


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 20, 2017)

I've a handy number atm, always round home and less hours but still good enough doe, some of the work is a bit shitty like but fuck it, it's handy


----------



## makka (Nov 21, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Awww mate fek knows , I was going to get a van & do parcels or sommat , I only need to earn 2 a week or there abouts,but then they do a cib check so fucked there probably.


Same problem man crb checks it’s hard work


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2017)

You love ur guns baz couldn't you open a shooting range or some shit?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> You love ur guns baz couldn't you open a shooting range or some shit?


My mate is the gun man Slipps, I just go with him . I go to a few ranges shooting clays, there's not a lot of £ in that.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2017)

makka said:


> Same problem man crb checks it’s hard work


Yes it is mate, I've spunked out on a few good jobs due that shite !!!


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2017)

total of 55 people at the High Times concert last night....lmfao. yes i counted them.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 21, 2017)

Sounds hardcore bro lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 21, 2017)

Banging D , I would have gone to that ! , I don't do crowds .


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 21, 2017)

DST said:


> total of 55 people at the High Times concert last night....lmfao. yes i counted them.
> View attachment 4046334
> View attachment 4046335


Did they have any acts on? 
Did arjan and franco whip the crowd up? Lol 
Have people just had enough of high times now


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Did they have any acts on?
> Did arjan and franco whip the crowd up? Lol
> Have people just had enough of high times now


Don't know about Arjan whipping crowds up...but I reckon if Franco turned up the crowd would of been hella hyped (since he died recently of Malaria)....too soon. My bother in law had Cerebral Malaria....that shit makes aids and ziko look like sniffles.


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2017)

And there was acts on. Not sure of the others but the one i knew was Devin the Dude. I listened to him in the Odd Squad in the 90's...never thought I'd see him live with 50 odd other folk


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 21, 2017)

I didn't know that about Franco. He seemed like he loved what he did and would've done it for free whereas arjan wouldn't anything for nothing. 
I bet most would've preferred it to have been arjan. I presume he is still widely considered to be
a total pickle smoocher.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I didn't know that about Franco. He seemed like he loved what he did and would've done it for free whereas arjan wouldn't anything for nothing.
> I bet most would've preferred it to have been arjan. I presume he is still widely considered to be
> a total pickle smoocher.


no doubt.
arjan lives in ibiza. i saw his mansion in one of those shit glossy magazines that you see at the dentist. a real smarmoid.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 22, 2017)

Who's staying up for the cricket? 
I can't wait. BT Sports is a rip off ffs
They know people will pay. The dicks


----------



## UKinthesticksgrowingthc (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## UKinthesticksgrowingthc (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello people quick question, iv just sprouted 3 white widow big bud seeds. They are on the 3rd day now and looking well from what i can tell, im using ph water with alittle cal mag and alittle general hydropnics grow to start (Around 1/3 recomended rate). Its a 3 part mix with micro and a bloom mix. At what point would you normaly want to be feeding a full strength mix and when should i start with the micro aswell? Both contain nitrogen and i dont want to burn them from over feeding. Veg under a 300w cfl dual spectrum. Also how long would you veg for? Iv grown befor and veged for 6weeks with the same bulb as im using now. Im switching to a 600w led for flower this time around would this mean i could veg for less time or not?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 22, 2017)

FFS Alistair Cook has gone early. I am not confident with our inexperienced top order. My prediction is England will be five down before lunch. 

I fairly certain no one else on here gives a crap.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> FFS Alistair Cook has gone early. I am not confident with our inexperienced top order. My prediction is England will be five down before lunch.
> 
> I fairly certain no one else on here gives a crap.


Yup, 
I was worn down with cricket at an early age. Only thing I ever seemed to do with my oldman when he was around was get dragged along to watch him play cricket......quite boring when you are 5.
That Stokes bloke really fukked things up eh!


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2017)

UKinthesticksgrowingthc said:


> Hello people quick question, iv just sprouted 3 white widow big bud seeds. They are on the 3rd day now and looking well from what i can tell, im using ph water with alittle cal mag and alittle general hydropnics grow to start (Around 1/3 recomended rate). Its a 3 part mix with micro and a bloom mix. At what point would you normaly want to be feeding a full strength mix and when should i start with the micro aswell? Both contain nitrogen and i dont want to burn them from over feeding. Veg under a 300w cfl dual spectrum. Also how long would you veg for? Iv grown befor and veged for 6weeks with the same bulb as im using now. Im switching to a 600w led for flower this time around would this mean i could veg for less time or not?


If you are growing in soil then you don't need to feed anything at an early age. If in coco then it will depend on the strain. If in hydro, again it will depend on the strain. (most things relating to feeding depend on the strain and the medium the plant is in). How long to veg for will depend on how big your grow area is and how vigorous the strain is - big bud I imagine is fairly vigorous).


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 28, 2017)

Jesus its quite in here without zeddd.
Did anybody else notice all the fresh acc stopped posting aswell?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 28, 2017)

I see the btc has gone mental relax.....have you had any money sitting on them?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 28, 2017)

Nah id a few hundred there the last week and I bought em early when the coins were low then the cunt crashed lol omve I sent on the coins they fucking blew the fuck up again haha.
Im like u mate,all the coins I get go in weed n hash


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 28, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Who's staying up for the cricket?
> I can't wait. * BT Sports is a rip off ffs*
> They know people will pay. The dicks


Mobdro is worth looking into if you don't already use it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2017)

This place is fucked....I blame brexit


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 1, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> This place is fucked....I blame brexit


Lmao, had to signe in just to say that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2017)

You need new people to keep it going.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2017)

Ur probly right Oscar. At least there nobody really here to scare them off


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 2, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> This place is fucked....I blame brexit


Dude do u really think theyre gonna put a border up thats fucking begging for another dose of the troubles man


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dude do u really think theyre gonna put a border up thats fucking begging for another dose of the troubles man


Don't think anyone knows lax. Be fucked up if they do so I hope not, but don't know what else they can do tbh. Sick listening to it tbh


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2017)

Won't really effect me atm but will do loads of others. Would rather they legalised growing amd forgot about the border lol


----------



## Growboss (Dec 3, 2017)

Any updates on the seeds bandit ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Any updates on the seeds bandit ?


Not yet z but ive a few pics on the Irish thread.


----------



## Growboss (Dec 3, 2017)

Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2017)

Super fucking creepy man haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 3, 2017)

Ten grand a btc lads thats fucking ridiculous


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2017)

@The Yorkshireman any news on the Liver transplant? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2017)

Evening cockwombles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like I done alreet out the new tent even vegging toò long and not caning up.

Hit 27ish under 2x600s. Plenty underdluff and a big hash run coming tho...


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice one. Does that mean you'll be having a white Christmas lol


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2017)

Don't get him started Oscar lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2017)

Cock wombles? I like that one. 
Pickle Smoocher is my favoured insult of late


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 5, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks like I done alreet out the new tent even vegging toò long and not caning up.
> 
> Hit 27ish under 2x600s. Plenty underdluff and a big hash run coming tho...


What u been growing don?


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 5, 2017)

Evening, out walking with mrs & dogs last Friday, long story short, She slipped on banking,her leg went under her,so her foot ended up under her arse. She was in agony ,had to wait 2 hrs for ambulance then 30 mins to get 1 more to get her off hill !! . Had operation to repair snapped tendons & now in plaster from hip to tip for 8 weeks + 

Happy fucking Christmas.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 5, 2017)

Jesus christ baz thats horrible did she atleast get something propper for the pain? Hope ur a good cook pal


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2017)

Thats nae gid Baz. Plenty medibles for her then..get well soon.
I was at the docs today with my youngest. 2nd time he's basically snapped his arm (was his birthday as well ffs). Wee cunts a mad action man built like a twig. Luckily he's a young branch so repairs easily....likes a bit of lst/hst).


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks lads, I'm running round like a mad ting ! Just trammadol & ibuprofen on the meds Slipps,hope ya boy is ok D !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 7, 2017)

Btc is over 12 grand now ffs thats madness


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 7, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> @The Yorkshireman any news on the Liver transplant? Lol


Yeah I took a little clone the other week and it's just been potted up a couple of days ago, a week or so till it's got strong enough roots and I'll give it to the fairy.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 7, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Btc is over 12 grand now ffs thats madness


14 grand


----------



## makka (Dec 8, 2017)

Happy days having a little tidy in my bedside locker and couldn't close bottom drawer fully pulled it out and found a O of glue at the back in a Morrison's ziplock squashed to fuck but not complaining : )


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2017)

A fucking ounce lol u muat of put it there for safe keeping after a half box of vals


----------



## makka (Dec 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> A fucking ounce lol u muat of put it there for safe keeping after a half box of vals


Lol I had a few Oz's in the drawer couple week before, one must of dropped down back and Ive not realised 
Anyway smoking the cunt now xx


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2017)

Ur texting ur missus 2 much mate with all them x's lmao


makka said:


> Lol I had a few Oz's in the drawer couple week before, one must of dropped down back and Ive not realised
> Anyway smoking the cunt now xx


----------



## makka (Dec 9, 2017)

Lol didn't even notice man anyway their for you mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 9, 2017)

makka said:


> Lol didn't even notice man anyway their for you mate


You've gone all soft makka lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 9, 2017)

Imagine his poor customers "yeah mate can I get a few zips".."yeah man call over the missus is out xxx" lmao


----------



## makka (Dec 9, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Imagine his poor customers "yeah mate can I get a few zips".."yeah man call over the missus is out xxx" lmao


Aye its great man I get all sorts turning up lol 


Mastergrow said:


> You've gone all soft makka lol


Living with 4 girls does that man loo


----------



## makka (Dec 10, 2017)

Anyone know if acoustic ducting makes much of a difference with the noise of swooshing air? 
Has anyone used it and can say theirs a noticable difference?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 10, 2017)

I fucking hated my insulated ducting man its fucking fat to fuck and you get insulation everywhere n it lowers it by a bit,noticeable but nothing amazing, I moved to that black ducting n prefer it


----------



## makka (Dec 10, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> I fucking hated my insulated ducting man its fucking fat to fuck and you get insulation everywhere n it lowers it by a bit,noticeable but nothing amazing, I moved to that black ducting n prefer it


Don't want insulation getting about the room that's defo out the question gonna just run it with two 2 extractors and see his it sounds then will make my decision


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 10, 2017)

It is a noticeable different n for sure test it out first mate,ive I lived near u id give u mine.the insulation isnt the worst but when ur cutting it to size n a crammed tent/space it becomes a right cunt.
Have you tried that black ducting? I was pleasantly suprised with em..think yorkie recommended them a few yrs back.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 10, 2017)

makka said:


> Don't want insulation getting about the room that's defo out the question gonna just run it with two 2 extractors and see his it sounds then will make my decision


What size fans u pumping? As lame as it sounds ive made the most noticeable sound adjustments just by getting my ducting with as few curves as possible


----------



## s7ickyfingers (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi never knew there were many UK growers on the forum. 

I'm from the Midlands area currently got some criticals and blue dreams on the go. 

Managed to score some stardawg (manny cut) clones too, so they'll be going in next. Already smoked some and it' fire.

Pic of my last grow sour diesel (cali connect)
 

And my current

Blue dream and critical

 

Where in the UK people from?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 10, 2017)

Big fat buds on the sour d...well played


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2017)

9 week GG#4.

17 under 1800w.

 
 

It's right enough but I can do better, far better.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 11, 2017)

When you've a house full, best to make sure the curtains won't fall down and give the game away eh.

 

.......................................


----------



## s7ickyfingers (Dec 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When you've a house full, best to make sure the curtains won't fall down and give the game away eh.
> 
> View attachment 4056435
> 
> .......................................


Seen this on Facebook.. as if you'd be so slack


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 11, 2017)

RIP Keith Chegwin. I loved watching Cheggers plays pop as a kid. Had the pleasure of meeting him, such a nice man.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 11, 2017)

Anyone remember naked jungle? That is an image of cheggers that will haunt me forever...


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 11, 2017)

s7ickyfingers said:


> Hi never knew there were many UK growers on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the UK people from?


There's loads of us mate. But ask no questions and we tell you no lies!!

Nice plants


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 11, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Anyone remember naked jungle? That is an image of cheggers that will haunt me forever...


Man that was gruesome forgot about that. I think that killed his TV career, shame. I enjoyed him on big breakfast busting into people's homes.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 11, 2017)

makka said:


> Anyone know if acoustic ducting makes much of a difference with the noise of swooshing air?
> Has anyone used it and can say theirs a noticable difference?


Yeah it makes a big difference but only to the swooshing air noise and not to any fan hum.
Like slipper said though, its horrible stuff. There is some other stuff that doesnt use fiberglass called phonic trap, but its twice the price and not as good, but nicer to work with and not as bulky.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2017)

Beggars can't be choosers but Cheggers can be boozers.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 9 week GG#4.
> 
> 17 under 1800w.
> 
> ...


How are you feeding them? That's way too much like hard work if you're hand feeding that many. 
Looking real good. They are getting a nice fade to them.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 11, 2017)

Ime Gg4 is very diff to exo, it doesn’t like intense light like exo, it doesn’t like heat, she does like cal mag and nutes daily imo, loves being topped and really needs established roots b4 flip imo. 
can’t sell cheese these days, gg4 is what the people want and primo shekels ftw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Fucks happening boys? It's festive fuckery my end of toon. Been snowing for days. I've come too with an oz of psycho, a strip of vi agra and a couple of Gary ablets in the work draw. Fuck knows what I was planning hahaha

Coffee?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2017)

That looks banging don.
Im assuming you've not been on ur best behaviour so haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Moi? always lad.

Actually I've been relatively restrained, i.e. the gear is still in the draw haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

mind i feel i could do a nap if i wasn't caffiened up so much


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 12, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mind i feel i could do a nap if i wasn't caffiened up so much


That's it don, a quick nap and go for round two. You've the supplies and all ther and it is nearly xmas m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

I've opted for the safe option. Mulled wine interlude. Colleagues have returned and are chatting bollocks about work. I'm having zero of it...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2017)

Eat some benzos, black out n it'll be like you were asleep all day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Man that was Friday. I fell asleep in the office at 3 n they fuckin left me asleep in the office n went to the boozer. I woke up they'd hoyed the Xmas decs up while I was out. I was well confused. Late for dinner with the missus and firmly in the dog house.

No more benzos.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2017)

Man you've got the best work colleagues ever man they've no issue with u being fucked off ur tits lol

Ah are u back with the missus or did you upgrade to one of them foreign yolks?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Well the gaffer did have words with me about Friday so I'd not say everything's cushdy. He said we'd leave it there so long as I knew it was out of order. Then said aye to a mulled wine and a line... he's as bigger fiend as me tbf

Just doesn't do the benzos.

Aye am with a German lass atm, she's more crackers than me. Amusing and mental at the same time eh. Depends when ya catch me.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 12, 2017)

Haha, its always the coke heads with a low view of other drugs but benzos at work is a little wild alright.

Ive me a German aswell, great milage n she cleans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

It was the day after the but still.. when a woke up to the Xmas decs was nuts.

Aye she's grand really, like a say as nuts as me.

Mind she has her OCD moments that make me crack up


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice to see you Don, Happy crimbo & all the shizz to ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Likewise baz, still on the filthy birds? Mind Fuck that xmas shiz. Have a goodun if that's your bag tho!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> How are you feeding them? That's way too much like hard work if you're hand feeding that many.


Yeah hand water, 2L each every 2-3 days.

I put a 40L tub in the bath, fill it with water and mix whatever feed they're having in it then PH it.
Fill a 12L builders bucket from the 40L to take in and water from, 3x job done.

Takes about 30 mins if I don't turn the plants.

Turning em can be a ball ache.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 13, 2017)

Sounds like a right fucking effort.
Always planned on doing coco after soil but tbh hydro sounds super fucking easy but with the merits come the downside of being a challenge to run multiple strains on the one tank...


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 13, 2017)

Some fucking lazy cunts you lot I swear.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 13, 2017)

First world problems


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Sounds like a right fucking effort.
> Always planned on doing coco after soil but tbh hydro sounds super fucking easy but with the merits come the downside of being a challenge to run multiple strains on the one tank...


If you are doing one strain it is good. It's easy as long as you stick to the rules and don't try to cut corners like not emptying the res. If you keep just topping it up with water and nutes whatever the plant doesn't want will remain in the water and keep building up until it becomes toxic. Oh yeah and get two pumps and run them together so if one fails the plants won't suffer. A failed pump in nft can destroy a crop in a few hours.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 13, 2017)

Or do soil and cut all the corners I want like using the same soil for God knows how mamy grows lol 
I suppose a drip feed coco would be pretty banging.
When you did coco oscaroscar did you try drip feeding?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Or do soil and cut all the corners I want like using the same soil for God knows how mamy grows lol
> I suppose a drip feed coco would be pretty banging.
> When you did coco oscaroscar did you try drip feeding?


Nope I hand fed. I only do eight so it's not too bad. They get through two litres a day. If I water any less the pots get too dry and can fall over. 
I get roughly five a plant in coco. 
When I do nft I only do five or six plants but get 7.5-9 a plant. 
I want at least forty from under two sixes. I've done better but if it's less I don't like it lol


----------



## Benpetert (Dec 14, 2017)

Just finished a run of silver mountain by bodhi. Some pretty good bud.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2017)

Got bored yesterday so I popped a load more beans like jabba Jones and a few others to keep my variety constant.
Other good news is I may have found a reliable contractor that grows to setup a sound n heat proof grow room in my sjed...woop woop,will be a while to afford it but thats a tidy goal to work towards n ill have a constant perpetual.


----------



## Growboss (Dec 19, 2017)

Just popped all the bagseed I'd accumulated, only got an lsd at the moment, should get a couple of keepers out of fifty ish. Was going to purchase a few pick n mix, but I'm going on a blue cheese pheno hunt after this I think.
Good to see some bodhi on here, they're on my to do list, aiming to get myself 5 keepers for this time next year.


----------



## makka (Dec 19, 2017)

Fucking brown bread in here lads its 1 week to Christmas ffs! Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2017)

Ive still to get gifts ffs I hate xmas


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 19, 2017)

Hope ur keeping it real sambo mate.
All the best to the kids n that crazy x of yours


----------



## Growboss (Dec 20, 2017)

RIP the makka lemon
Could have been a contender for new strain of the year


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

Im still looking for a solid lemon cut since makka didn't hold onto it whilst I was locked up..propper mate makka


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2017)

makka said:


> Fucking brown bread in here lads its 1 week to Christmas ffs! Lol


That cos some cunt loves shit posting on here, we’ve mostly fkkd off


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

Weve gotten a few noobs now that the threads not so threatening n whos fucked off exactly?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 20, 2017)

And the noobs are really keeping the place alive aren't they! Scrambo ain't been about in a while.....or are u still lurking about like mesel lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Im still looking for a solid lemon cut since makka didn't hold onto it whilst I was locked up..propper mate makka


The plemon is pretty decent for commercial like. I've got my mother ready to snip at and then they're getting the colloidal silver to reverse them. Fem plems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> What u been growing don?


Psycho, fireballs, blue pit and plemon. Few knew one's to come soon. Disco biscuit. Milkbone and one I've done.

You?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2017)

Poppies me


----------



## scrambo (Dec 20, 2017)

Im still about, lurking as you say MG lol

Coming up to a year of the hard shit this month on the 23rd, yr seems to have flown by tbh and most stress free yr ive had since i was a kid i think lol been trying to lose some weight done 13lb in 6wks thats with still drinking most nights and 2wks of them 6 not dieting so am pleased about that.

As for the thread, spose it was always gonna end up this way, the way noobs been treated the last few yrs no new blood and older members dropping like flys, more life in the irish thread nowdays didnt think id ever say that lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Im still about, lurking as you say MG lol
> 
> Coming up to year of the hard shit this month on the 23rd, yr seems to have flown by tbh and most stress free yr ive had since i was a kid i think lol been trying to lose some weight done 13lb in 6wks thats with still drinking most nights and 2wks of them 6 not dieting so am pleased about that.
> 
> As for the thread, spose it was always gonna end up this way, the way noobs been treated the last few yrs no new blood and older members dropping like flys, more life in the irish thread nowdays didnt think id ever say that lol


Growing is no big deal anymore, Everyone has an opinion, everyone on the net can grow, lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Growing is no big deal anymore, Everyone has an opinion, everyone on the net can grow, lol


How hard is growing weed really i been saying that the last 10yrs and nowdays your right its no big deal at all every fucker is at it, if you have the internet and can read theres really no reason you carnt grow well pretty quickly.

More about what strains you can get hold of but even then tbh if you wana pheno hunt theres plenty of good seeds about.


----------



## makka (Dec 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Growing is no big deal anymore, Everyone has an opinion, everyone on the net can grow, lol


That's the problem tho Z ask the cunts to show you real world results from all their opinions and they pull out a nice strain looking like complete shwag lmao 
The older growers seem to have give up trying as it mostly falls on death ears man the youth are not the same no more lol

Just smoking some cured gg myself 
Tolerance has gone through the roof q a day now till I've run out lol fuck it though tis Christmas oh n I've finally upgraded all my ballasts from the Proper old magnetic ones in white tin I said old didn't I lol


----------



## makka (Dec 20, 2017)

I agree scrambo but how many people even have half a brain in the ends these days lol


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2017)

makka said:


> That's the problem tho Z ask the cunts to show you real world results from all their opinions and they pull out a nice strain looking like complete shwag lmao
> The older growers seem to have give up trying as it mostly falls on death ears man the youth are not the same no more lol
> 
> Just smoking some cured gg myself
> Tolerance has gone through the roof q a day now till I've run out lol fuck it though tis Christmas oh n I've finally upgraded all my ballasts from the Proper old magnetic ones in white tin I said old didn't I lol


I’m a fukin old noob like everyone, it’s all about the high/stone with my buyers, they couldn’t give a fuk about flav


----------



## scrambo (Dec 20, 2017)

Fucking el i gave up trying to help anyone yrs n yrs ago, most or near all dont listen to 2 a word your saying and think they no it all but no nowt, it really is a waste of breath.

Member trying to help some1 yrs back he didnt wana no could tell, fast forward some time im dropping some off to him and he wonts to show me his "grow" was 2 huge plants 6footers like, only prob was one was the biggest male you seen in your life next to a fem budding up with the most seeded buds you ever seen, after i had explained to him the fuck up he didnt seem too happy or did i hear from the twat again lol


----------



## makka (Dec 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I’m a fukin old noob like everyone, it’s all about the high/stone with my buyers, they couldn’t give a fuk about flav


That's it man you have to move with the times and strains 
All my old heads love a cheese for the flav they are the only only reason I still have the exo in my room for the flav 
Gg on the other hand is what all the younger gen are after heavy hitting on your ass strains its mad tbh


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Fucking el i gave up trying to help anyone yrs n yrs ago, most or near all dont listen to 2 a word your saying and think they no it all but no nowt, it really is a waste of breath.
> 
> Member trying to help some1 yrs back he didnt wana no could tell, fast forward some time im dropping some off to him and he wonts to show me his "grow" was 2 huge plants 6footers like, only prob was one was the biggest male you seen in your life next to a fem budding up with the most seeded buds you ever seen, after i had explained to him the fuck up he didnt seem too happy or did i hear from the twat again lol


It’s like that but this thread has fast tracked many a good grower, it’s a shame some wAnt the thread for personal psychotherapy


----------



## makka (Dec 20, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Fucking el i gave up trying to help anyone yrs n yrs ago, most or near all dont listen to 2 a word your saying and think they no it all but no nowt, it really is a waste of breath.
> 
> Member trying to help some1 yrs back he didnt wana no could tell, fast forward some time im dropping some off to him and he wonts to show me his "grow" was 2 huge plants 6footers like, only prob was one was the biggest male you seen in your life next to a fem budding up with the most seeded buds you ever seen, after i had explained to him the fuck up he didnt seem too happy or did i hear from the twat again lol


Same scrambo it falls on death ears man I see a lot of people just doing 1 grow these days and quitting as if the in thing to do lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 20, 2017)

Every1 is different Z, just cause ive put a funny spin on my meltdown posts dont think i aint having a meltdown and ive had more than a few in here over the yrs just either put a funny spin on the post or slagged some other member off n gone to ewars cause im just trying to deflect my own shit.

Ive found growing a lonely old game especially when its not just a hobby and imo you dont need a army of lights to be a cash cropper 4lights can earn you a wage, but when its your wage thats pressure and its lonely cause you carnt let anyone no your business its too risky, so this thread has been my own counseller my outlet my way of keeping sane for many of them yrs.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 20, 2017)

makka said:


> Same scrambo it falls on death ears man I see a lot of people just doing 1 grow these days and quitting as if the in thing to do lol


I just gave up helping others yrs ago makka cause its like talkin to a brick wall 90% of the time lol

1grow n done whats all that about lol i was hooked from that 1st grow i member it well dutch passion blueberry 2plants under a 400hps 12oz, nice buds n that but the strain was shite still it was fucking amazing growing money on trees lol

I member the first few decent ones and the smoking a oz every 3-4days fuck that! was cheaper to take the hard rather than smoke that much green lol nowdays mate i couldnt manage 2g a day let alone 7 lol i got some lemon diesal for xmas day only 4g but it will fucking muller me so i gotta take it easy cause im cooking dinner

Doing a 3meat roast, lamb,gammon n chicken with all the trimmings etc


----------



## zeddd (Dec 20, 2017)

Don’t forget the Yorkshires


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 20, 2017)

I accidentally tapped the advert for barneys farm. 
I read about one of their cheese crosses and they say it actually smells of aged cheese. Ffs who wants to smoke weed that tastes of real cheese. 
They just make it up and hope people are gullible enough to buy the seeds.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> And the noobs are really keeping the place alive aren't they! Scrambo ain't been about in a while.....or are u still lurking about like mesel lol


Exactly man thats what this thread needs is new growers and tbh ive seen some tasty crop shota n good genetics...not like yorkies Calmag starved gg4... Jk lad


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The plemon is pretty decent for commercial like. I've got my mother ready to snip at and then they're getting the colloidal silver to reverse them. Fem plems.


Pmd u there sunshine


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Im still about, lurking as you say MG lol
> 
> Coming up to a year of the hard shit this month on the 23rd, yr seems to have flown by tbh and most stress free yr ive had since i was a kid i think lol been trying to lose some weight done 13lb in 6wks thats with still drinking most nights and 2wks of them 6 not dieting so am pleased about that.
> 
> As for the thread, spose it was always gonna end up this way, the way noobs been treated the last few yrs no new blood and older members dropping like flys, more life in the irish thread nowdays didnt think id ever say that lol


Well ae is back mate on the Irish and he was asking for u but u best remind him of the sambo name ud used lol
Fair fucks on the weight loss took me nearly 2 yrs to get to 13 stone n if I knew working out required so muvh effort id never have started.
Now the miaaua is saying my shoulders and arms are too big then ive me top off ive a 28' waist so then I get accused of being too shinny...its a v taper bitch.
Whatever anyone told u lads,women do not like muscles when youve veins on your veins lol never knew u could get bulging veins on ur shoulders till I started working out but out of everything ive benefitted from it being able to make my tits dace is a feat in itself


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Growing is no big deal anymore, Everyone has an opinion, everyone on the net can grow, lol


Yeah but back in the day ud give insane advice and youve a gift for spotting mivro defs so its a shame when you juat bust balls cuz besides being a sociopath you understand the botony/scientific structure of plants so ur troubleshooting was gold,hands down ill say ive learn more from this thread than any other one on here bar Google scholar amd the pdfs yorkie sorted me that I fucking lost.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

makka said:


> I agree scrambo but how many people even have half a brain in the ends these days lol


Mostly dedication is needed id read for yrs before I dropped a penny now u got noobs setting up 12000 watt grows with no experience.let the markets flood with cheap weed well just charge more for the cronic


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It’s like that but this thread has fast tracked many a good grower, it’s a shame some wAnt the thread for personal psychotherapy


Well u know what they say; talk is the best therapy and mental health shouldn't be stigmatised in anyways,I assure you, youll regret it. Rip on anything else like we always did but mental health is a big problem that shouldn't be laughed at.
Ive seen full blown psychotic episodes amd its like the dude is possessed with super strength..not same at all so the sooner the stigma is dealth with sooner younger and younger people will seek help like cognative behavioural therapy and distress tolerance but have helped me tremendously so much so im thinking of becoming a drug councilor and occupational therapist


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Every1 is different Z, just cause ive put a funny spin on my meltdown posts dont think i aint having a meltdown and ive had more than a few in here over the yrs just either put a funny spin on the post or slagged some other member off n gone to ewars cause im just trying to deflect my own shit.
> 
> Ive found growing a lonely old game especially when its not just a hobby and imo you dont need a army of lights to be a cash cropper 4lights can earn you a wage, but when its your wage thats pressure and its lonely cause you carnt let anyone no your business its too risky, so this thread has been my own counseller my outlet my way of keeping sane for many of them yrs.


Very well said mate,u know exactly what I went through so I couldn't agree with you more,great to offload to complete strangers n tbh a few times ive pmd u u been a fucking legend.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh and zedd throughout the years youve spun some highly implausible tails that no way in hell can be believed (u probably believe them) to total strangers.
You alao have an obscenely large ego which is probably why u need to big ur shit up onpine to make some mates cuz the ones you have got sick of your personality disorder.
You could possibly be a sociopath or maybe a compulsive lier. Im going to leave it at this because im going great lately and im not up for your passive aggressive digs filled only with malicious intend..when u fucked off loads of new ppl joined so dont be a dick and share ur knowledge or hey post a pic


----------



## Growboss (Dec 20, 2017)

I've still not got over him pretending to be a bird lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2017)

Growboss said:


> I've still not got over him pretending to be a bird lol


Wjat are you? Yeah that shows propper mental issues man he messaged loads of people...buffalo bill type shit here n hes the nerve to call me delusional when he pretends yo be a woman online...hard to truat someone like that n lad he wouldn't make a good woman. He looks like one of those English builder type guys.ud never take him as a grower


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2017)

Jesus missus gave out to me for having a breakfast beer so out of spite ill have the second one after shes gone


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2017)

Growboss said:


> I've still not got over him pretending to be a bird lol


Who are/were you? I can't keep up with the name changes. 

Zeddd did whaaat? Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I’m a fukin old noob like everyone, it’s all about the high/stone with my buyers, they couldn’t give a fuk about flav


Only because I genuinely can't identify flavour in weed  all I can tell is whether it is smooth, or tastes like ass. Though gave up smoking 2 weeks ago including joints, and beginning to notice a bit more now using the volcano (pretty much first time I've used the thing since buying it 5 years ago!)


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh and zedd throughout the years youve spun some highly implausible tails that no way in hell can be believed (u probably believe them) to total strangers.
> You alao have an obscenely large ego which is probably why u need to big ur shit up onpine to make some mates cuz the ones you have got sick of your personality disorder.
> You could possibly be a sociopath or maybe a compulsive lier. Im going to leave it at this because im going great lately and im not up for your passive aggressive digs filled only with malicious intend..when u fucked off loads of new ppl joined so dont be a dick and share ur knowledge or hey post a pic


I've not been on here for a good while so have no idea what you're talking about, but having met Zeddd, I couldnt hope to meet a nicer chap.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> I've not been on here for a good while so have no idea what you're talking about, but having met Zeddd, I couldnt hope to meet a nicer chap.


Haven't met him but couldn't agree more ttt.
Slipper ur spouting a lot of shite about zeddd saying its hard to trust someone like him, if I really had to pick out of you and him for someone to trust it'd be zeddd all the way m8, I've fuckall against u slipper bar threatening to disclose peoples location, which you know should never be done on here and for that reason zeddd score higher in the trust charts for me


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve the old windbag on ignore, lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Im still about, lurking as you say MG lol
> 
> Coming up to a year of the hard shit this month on the 23rd, yr seems to have flown by tbh and most stress free yr ive had since i was a kid i think lol been trying to lose some weight done 13lb in 6wks thats with still drinking most nights and 2wks of them 6 not dieting so am pleased about that.
> 
> As for the thread, spose it was always gonna end up this way, the way noobs been treated the last few yrs no new blood and older members dropping like flys, more life in the irish thread nowdays didnt think id ever say that lol


I knew you'd be lurking lol. Good you been off the hard shit m8, gotta feel a lot better for it and as for losing the weight, it's hard as fuck for most while still drinking a fair bit, if you took a break from the booze you shed a load more but can't see that happening lol, one step at a time!

As for the thread, it's hard when youve got fuck all growing like mesel


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2017)

Btw, thanks ttt, I always enjoy our drinks together, regards to Kuroi


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I’ve the old windbag on ignore, lol


Just finished up for the xmas hols me. No one's even goin for a bit of a work do ffs, miserable cunts


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> I've not been on here for a good while so have no idea what you're talking about, but having met Zeddd, I couldnt hope to meet a nicer chap.


Oh hes supposed to be lovely alright(in person) but he says some propper offensive shite.one thing meeting for a pint but a whole different lad when he makes petty jabs about my recent time in a psychiatric ward but yet hes the one that compulsively lies and creates fake profile pretending to be a woman..but aye a real nice chap putting down every noob with nothing but malicious intent


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Haven't met him but couldn't agree more ttt.
> Slipper ur spouting a lot of shite about zeddd saying its hard to trust someone like him, if I really had to pick out of you and him for someone to trust it'd be zeddd all the way m8, I've fuckall against u slipper bar threatening to disclose peoples location, which you know should never be done on here and for that reason zeddd score higher in the trust charts for me


Well u got amoke from him for yrs so of course hes gonna be nice to you.
Never threatened to disclose any location just named a few areas near him in pm to shut the diick up.
U really trust a man that creates fake profiles to mess with ppls heads or all the new members that never came back after his abuse let alone never posting a pic..no worries, each to their own 
But please clarity the shit, I can prove everything ive saod about him


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Ive found growing a lonely old game especially when its not just a hobby and imo you dont need a army of lights to be a cash cropper 4lights can earn you a wage, but when its your wage thats pressure and its lonely cause you carnt let anyone no your business its too risky, so this thread has been my own counseller my outlet my way of keeping sane for many of them yrs.


Aye lad, can be a lonely game keeping mates at arms length and been suspicious of new folks that we meet along the way.
Half the people I meet I just want to shake them and ask why they are buying shite that's chopped early and hardly dried, wana say here ya go have some of this. But then its phone calls and questions, can you get me some more of that shit and introduce me to your guy...

Anyhow, congrats on the weight loss, good going considering you've not cut out the booze. Only weight I lose is a pound in the morn after a coffee and that takes two flushes to get rid.. 

As far as this thread goes, took me years to even come in here, its a bit like walking into a party when you know nobody there, everyone's in the middle of a conversation you don't have a grasp of and there's history between folk you cant ask about.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2017)

This is a friendly place imo


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Oh hes supposed to be lovely alright(in person) but he says some propper offensive shite.one thing meeting for a pint but a whole different lad when he makes petty jabs about my recent time in a psychiatric ward but yet hes the one that compulsively lies and creates fake profile pretending to be a woman..but aye a real nice chap putting down every noob with nothing but malicious intent


You are probably in the wrong thread then tbh  This has always been a thread where there is no tiptoing around the bushes. As GWN said in a different thread a few days ago, in this thread we use "cunt" more than yanks use the word "and". When I was regular here, many years before you joined up, this was a thread for drug induced banter and ribbing with the odd bit of grow advice mixed in, largely relating to "we don't have a walmart so what's the best alternative in the UK". If you wanted actualy grow advice, then that was what the rest of the forum was for. 

If you think zedd is bad, thank fuck you were not here in the days of Dura (was that his user name? the batshit crazy scot). He'd have left you a jibbering mess


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyway, happy crimbo & I hope you all have a better new year , although the way things are going , i don't hold out much hope. All the best me old Mukas.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 21, 2017)

Hope alls good baz


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Aye lad, can be a lonely game keeping mates at arms length and been suspicious of new folks that we meet along the way.
> Half the people I meet I just want to shake them and ask why they are buying shite that's chopped early and hardly dried, wana say here ya go have some of this. But then its phone calls and questions, can you get me some more of that shit and introduce me to your guy...
> 
> Anyhow, congrats on the weight loss, good going considering you've not cut out the booze. Only weight I lose is a pound in the morn after a coffee and that takes two flushes to get rid..
> ...


Thanks Corey, yeah mate deffo found it fucking lonely over the yrs i did and spose thats just the price you pay if your doing it and want to stay safe, loose lips n all that.

This thread for too many yrs was just a select few people who many had met up irl and lots of other business between folks but it could never last cause as it now shows once a few went there wasnt much of thread left lol i carnt say nowt tho i have been guilty many times of acting a drunken twat and making the thread a hostile place for any noobs and i hold me hand up to that but still its gotta change or there wont be a thread of sorts any more its dead as fuck nowdays lol

What you got growing at the mo anything nice? Got any nice smoke in for crimbo?


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

bazoomer said:


> Anyway, happy crimbo & I hope you all have a better new year , although the way things are going , i don't hold out much hope. All the best me old Mukas.


Happy crimbo baz, keep ya chin up geezer


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> If you think zedd is bad, thank fuck you were not here in the days of Dura (was that his user name? the batshit crazy scot). He'd have left you a jibbering mess


Dura72 lmao youve been gone a long time ttt dura was tame as fuck compared to whats gone on since, what a few bad jokes n coked up storys....

Fair play you saying your bit for Z and couldnt agree more he is a top bloke in person but you been gone a very long time and no very little of whats gone on since.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

Fair enough. Although I have checked in here and there over the years (the forum can be a bit of a depressant when you can't grown!) but must have just missed the shit, as all seemed generally normal (more extreme, but in line with the way the forum as a whole has become more extreme) if quiet. I do think the quietness is due to the changing times though, and not necessarily because if content. Almost all of the forums I am a member on have declined rapidly in both use and quality on recent years. Seems to be an archaic tool these days alas. Not to mention that forums generally get moulded by the stalwarts, and so as long as such people are active, the youth will never be able to leave their mark. Forums, pubs, clubs, businesses, politics, that's life whether it works for people or not.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> You are probably in the wrong thread then tbh  This has always been a thread where there is no tiptoing around the bushes. As GWN said in a different thread a few days ago, in this thread we use "cunt" more than yanks use the word "and". When I was regular here, many years before you joined up, this was a thread for drug induced banter and ribbing with the odd bit of grow advice mixed in, largely relating to "we don't have a walmart so what's the best alternative in the UK". If you wanted actualy grow advice, then that was what the rest of the forum was for.
> 
> If you think zedd is bad, thank fuck you were not here in the days of Dura (was that his user name? the batshit crazy scot). He'd have left you a jibbering mess


Ive been here since 2010-2012 I was here when they hazed hard n ill give it back ten fold no worries but someone makes digs on my mental health ill get him where it hurts


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2017)

This place is gallows humour and banter, a relief from matrix induced normality, people will melt down along the way such is the way of the thread. Unfortunately it’s been dominated by a drama queen of late, a me me idiot who shitposts 24/7


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 21, 2017)

Banter and humour has no place when someone is rushed to hospital, restrained for days and. Come out only to hear u talking shit like oh hes being delusional again.
Wives,kids and mental healths a nono anything else no worries lets burn crosses but this shit only future perpetuates the negative stigma associated with mental health but hey zedds a. Cool guy.
Better being a drama Queen than single handedly ridding this thread of possible new members consistently through the yrs all the time single handedly saying ur the best everyone else is inferior


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ive been here since 2010-2012 I was here when they hazed hard n ill give it back ten fold no worries but someone makes digs on my mental health ill get him where it hurts


All I can say from my own, and my partners experiences, is that you dont stick anything anywhere on the Internet if you are not prepared to be mocked. That is just how it is. I'm not saying I agree with it, but the internet just has a weird effect on people, and they can sometimes come off as animals. I speak from experience, a couple too many of this or that and I can sometimes be a right cunt to my closest friends. I honestly think the vast majority of Internet users are guilty of being keyboard warriors or adopting an alternative persona from time to time.

Him pretending to be a woman though, that just sounds amusing 

Edit. Seen your last post about being g rushed to hospital and delusion. You clearly are not aware of who my partner is. God help me if she reads this :/ doesn't change the facts though. This is a day and age if self diagnosing hypochondriacs after all. People get cynical


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2017)

Who was pretending to be a woman?


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> What you got growing at the mo anything nice? Got any nice smoke in for crimbo?


Still running the incredible bulk mate, its a nice smoke. That'l be me all xmas.
Last run of that is coming up soon, then I have some blue dream just started flowering. That's looking like a cracker so far. Expecting big things from it. Unfortunately that will be my last grow for a while and an end to my perpetual. Moving house and need to sus out the neighbours and scale down slightly.
Don't post pics often but will slap a few up of the blue dream when I get chance.

If by chance I don't speak to you b4 I hope you have a good Xmas, same goes to all of you folks.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Who was pretending to be a woman?


You and a fake account apparently unless I've misinterpreted things. I've no fucking clue what's going on though, half the current posters are apparently people I should know, posting under different accounts to those I would have known them by.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

Sat up drinking till 2am last night, all these cheap booze deals in the shops are killing me literally lol boy did i feel it this morning tho, have been like death warmed up all day.

So just one last drink methinks n force me drunken self to get some kip


----------



## zeddd (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> You and a fake account apparently unless I've misinterpreted things. I've no fucking clue what's going on though, half the current posters are apparently people I should know, posting under different accounts to those I would have known them by.


lol Xmas mayhem, love it


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Still running the incredible bulk mate, its a nice smoke. That'l be me all xmas.
> Last run of that is coming up soon, then I have some blue dream just started flowering. That's looking like a cracker so far. Expecting big things from it. Unfortunately that will be my last grow for a while and an end to my perpetual. Moving house and need to sus out the neighbours and scale down slightly.
> Don't post pics often but will slap a few up of the blue dream when I get chance.
> 
> If by chance I don't speak to you b4 I hope you have a good Xmas, same goes to all of you folks.


You too mate, hope you have a good crimbo n that.

Ive always fancied that blue dream, just aint alot of these yank strains the real mcoys are clone only then we just getting the watered down seed versions? Ive never even seen any blue dream but read a fair bit of it on here and liked the sound of it, moving is always ballache and your right carnt do fuck all till you suss out the place n the neigbours n whatnot.


----------



## makka (Dec 21, 2017)

Lol aye merry Christmas lads hope everyone has a goodun and stays safe 
Good to see the thread moving even if it is drama its something to read


----------



## makka (Dec 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> You too mate, hope you have a good crimbo n that.
> 
> Ive always fancied that blue dream, just aint alot of these yank strains the real mcoys are clone only then we just getting the watered down seed versions? Ive never even seen any blue dream but read a fair bit of it on here and liked the sound of it, moving is always ballache and your right carnt do fuck all till you suss out the place n the neigbours n whatnot.


Had some bluedream off ghb was real nice bit rock hard buds and pretty strong high tbf the bud structure reminded me of a well done 10 week exo very poddy


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

makka said:


> Had some bluedream off ghb was real nice bit rock hard buds and pretty strong high tbf the bud structure reminded me of a well done 10 week exo very poddy


Ive fancied a smoke of it for ages it was the big strain in the states a while back now, but i am pretty shore most of em like green crack, trainwreck n bluedream to name a few the real shit is clone only i well could be wrong tho mate so dont qouate me lol

Happy crimbo to you too geezer hope you have a goodun.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

Given its Christmas, I'll give you a freebie that you can bring up whenever any if you are feeling a bit bitchy  

I've not grown in 5 years. I'm now unemployed, and as of 2 weeks ago, I live in my parents attic (if you can call a 2 bedroom flat an attic) and have just had a row with my mother about simply having weed in the house.

I look forward to the banter


----------



## scrambo (Dec 21, 2017)

Well at least you aint on a packet of cashew nuts a day planning to end all whilst pretending you wasnt born with a silver spoon again hay..... Lol

Night all.


----------



## makka (Dec 21, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Ive fancied a smoke of it for ages it was the big strain in the states a while back now, but i am pretty shore most of em like green crack, trainwreck n bluedream to name a few the real shit is clone only i well could be wrong tho mate so dont qouate me lol
> 
> Happy crimbo to you too geezer hope you have a goodun.


Cheers m8 you too all set myself just got to ride out the mayhem caused by the kids now over the next week lol

A lot of the a grade top priced weed atm are things like birthday cake and wedding cake their two I know of that are going for 120 an 8th in sealed cans like a ring pull heins beans can but tuna sized 
If I could get my hands on canning machine and them strains the market is their


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Given its Christmas, I'll give you a freebie that you can bring up whenever any if you are feeling a bit bitchy
> 
> I've not grown in 5 years. I'm now unemployed, and as of 2 weeks ago, I live in my parents attic (if you can call a 2 bedroom flat an attic) and have just had a row with my mother about simply having weed in the house.
> 
> I look forward to the banter


Aww man my mom knows I smoke but refuses to speak of it..blesss em.
Ur juat out of uni mate,economics or something wasnt it? Try begging for internships n deal on the side to support life in London lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

makka said:


> Cheers m8 you too all set myself just got to ride out the mayhem caused by the kids now over the next week lol
> 
> A lot of the a grade top priced weed atm are things like birthday cake and wedding cake their two I know of that are going for 120 an 8th in sealed cans like a ring pull heins beans can but tuna sized
> If I could get my hands on canning machine and them strains the market is their


Ive thought about that,get a printer like a dymo and look for the jars on alibaba


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Banter and humour has no place when someone is rushed to hospital, restrained for days and. Come out only to hear u talking shit like oh hes being delusional again.


if your that bothered about peoples thought and opinions about your social life stop posting for the world to read it, you sound like a depressed teenager begging for attention, whinging and bitching about who said what. why not take your crys for help back to a health proffesional rather spouting your bollucks in a public/community thread. it never stopped you jumping on zedds banter wagon when your nose was shoved up his arse ( no offense zedd ) but really slipper why not make your own thread about growing and gives these "noobs" a place to go.


----------



## Growboss (Dec 22, 2017)

Did the bandit used to bat for the other side ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

You interested?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

Is that bitch still crying, lol


----------



## Growboss (Dec 22, 2017)

Perhaps a moderator needs to step in
The bandit is refusing his meds


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 22, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Is that bitch still crying, lol


maybe... i just got sick of reading it all... moaning about the same shit 6 months later.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> if your that bothered about peoples thought and opinions about your social life stop posting for the world to read it, you sound like a depressed teenager begging for attention, whinging and bitching about who said what. why not take your crys for help back to a health proffesional rather spouting your bollucks in a public/community thread. it never stopped you jumping on zedds banter wagon when your nose was shoved up his arse ( no offense zedd ) but really slipper why not make your own thread about growing and gives these "noobs" a place to go.


This is why this thread is dying. Nasty spiteful attacks. No humour or banter there. Well done


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> if your that bothered about peoples thought and opinions about your social life stop posting for the world to read it, you sound like a depressed teenager begging for attention, whinging and bitching about who said what. why not take your crys for help back to a health proffesional rather spouting your bollucks in a public/community thread. it never stopped you jumping on zedds banter wagon when your nose was shoved up his arse ( no offense zedd ) but really slipper why not make your own thread about growing and gives these "noobs" a place to go.


Find me one comment where my nose was up his arse? Just one. 
This is a banter thread we always talk about our social life this is like our Facebook weve all been mates for years and mental health is horrendously stigmatised so when everyone asked where id been I told them.
I dont give a shit about" his thoughts or opinions on my social life" (makes no sense btw mental health was the issue.)
Hes always ripped n I ripped back I was hazed hard when I started but had some laughs but things like mental health shouldn't be joked about, fiirst time was grand but repeatedly bringing it up wound me up.

Oh I sound like a depressed teenager begging for attention? How so please elaborate.
Is defending ones principles considered emo or are you still under the delusion that mental health issues can be solved with a pat on the back? 
I dont give a fuck about noobs growing this thread use to be banging so all I mean is we need new members but not you...You're a tool.
I remember u when u first joined n everyone gang raped u in here so u joined that other UK thread.. Im not like that I just got pissed with the mental health references,tad personal like but that doesn't mean im gonna fuck off n start a pussy ass lame noob thread


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Did the bandit used to bat for the other side ?


One of zeddds profiles lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2017)

Is that other uk thread still going?


----------



## Growboss (Dec 22, 2017)

Fucking lols
I was writing a serious reply to your jar labelling empire (postage) until thebrain showed up


----------



## Growboss (Dec 22, 2017)

Thought it was another of zedd's customers


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Thought it was another of zedd's customers


I know I keep asking. Who are you? 
You've probably already said and I missed it. Saerimner/Ribena?


----------



## Growboss (Dec 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I know I keep asking. Who are you?
> You've probably already said and I missed it. Saerimner/Ribena?


Growboss

Have you got the blues cut yet? meant to be a nice smoke, but don't think it's a yielder


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Is that other uk thread still going?


You thinking of joining it Oscar lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I know I keep asking. Who are you?
> You've probably already said and I missed it. Saerimner/Ribena?


Don't think it's ribena Oscar, he ain't been about in a good while, never had much luck that lad. Haven't a clue who this imposter is either


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Don't think it's ribena Oscar, he ain't been about in a good while, never had much luck that lad. Haven't a clue who this imposter is either


He appeared the day zedd wemt missing look at his post history


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Not one for melting my head guessing, I asked him who he was and he told me not to be nosey lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

For a bit I thought it was you lax, still not ruling that out!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Is that other uk thread still going?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-british-growers-help-forum-uk-based-grow-advice-now-with-added-witt-irony-sarcasm-humour.888251/


See how fucking lame thc brain is on there..what a square


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> For a bit I thought it was you lax, still not ruling that out!


Thanks bro,real trusting lad


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Don't be feeling special lax I'm not ruling anyone out, it could be any fucking one of ye's lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Word on the street is ur zeddd,rambo,bizzle and baz...wouldn't that be some fucked up shit lmao


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Your fuckin right lax, what can I say, I find it hard bein myself at times.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone on here head away for Xmas or everyone just do the normal family shit at home? Think I might take mesel away next year


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Your fuckin right lax, what can I say, I find it hard bein myself at times.


Well this is why I think its zeddd


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone on here head away for Xmas or everyone just do the normal family shit at home? Think I might take mesel away next year


This shed build is gonna cost a bit so no holidays for me...Xmas dinner at the mummies


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Not really what I'd call hard evidence lax lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> This shed build is gonna cost a bit so no holidays for me...Xmas dinner at the mummies


Pretty much the same for me but it's the same shit every year tbh. What does ze German do?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2017)

Ah ahe comes to the mothers whoes making her some duck this YR n lashings of booze will go nicely


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 22, 2017)

I thought maybe u sent her home for Xmas. Got my da to do duck one year for me and steak another lol, turkeys overrated imo


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 22, 2017)

Cant stand turkey. I would have lamb if it were me cooking. To be honest I would eat lamb every day without ever getting tired of it.
I love duck too, but I wish someone would breed a duck which was just skin. Lamb wraps but instead of bread crispy duck skin wrapped around slow cooked lamb shoulder.
Made myself hungry now.

Gona have to try and breed a duck with a lamb, but I'm struggling to figure out which one is gona get fucked. Either way its not gona be pretty.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 22, 2017)

I got lamb,gammon n chicken theres only 4adults aswel, got enough meat to feed 10 tho lol planning on some hot crusty rolls with meat n gravy on boxing day, will make a nice gravy out the meat juices etc n make shore there plenty left over for the rolls so i can dip the end of the roll into the gravy each bite hmmmmm


----------



## scrambo (Dec 22, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone on here head away for Xmas or everyone just do the normal family shit at home? Think I might take mesel away next year


At the ex's with the kids mate then im down in london for a few days on the 28th to see me mum etc.

Would love to go away for xmas tho that would be sweet, have been abroad at xmas time yrs ago. Its peak of summer in oz at xmas time member it was 42c and eating xmas dinner outside in the sun.

Been in S.A at xmas time aswel, but both where not really holidays so to speak id like to go to a resort or sumthing like that, or thailand yeah that would be nice


----------



## makka (Dec 22, 2017)

Been about really ain't ya scrambo I mean I've heard a few of ya stories and sound a right grin lol 
Never ever left UK me nor gone as far as London and that was just some work down in Kensington


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m cooking for 12, turkey bread sauce gravy the works, probs pissed by the time I get it on the table, definitely stoned


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> if your that bothered about peoples thought and opinions about your social life stop posting for the world to read it, you sound like a depressed teenager begging for attention, whinging and bitching about who said what. why not take your crys for help back to a health proffesional rather spouting your bollucks in a public/community thread. it never stopped you jumping on zedds banter wagon when your nose was shoved up his arse ( no offense zedd ) but really slipper why not make your own thread about growing and gives these "noobs" a place to go.


Excellent banter btw, full of helpful observations and advice, imo


----------



## scrambo (Dec 22, 2017)

makka said:


> Been about really ain't ya scrambo I mean I've heard a few of ya stories and sound a right grin lol
> Never ever left UK me nor gone as far as London and that was just some work down in Kensington


Yeah i travelled abit in me youth mate was yrs ago now, and the crazy storys where all drug related lol this last year ive been a right boring bastard off the hard, still i had a good run was off me nut more often than not the last 17yrs lol

Ive never been further north in the UK than Norwich lol

You should take the kids away abroad geezer can get some right cheap deals nowdays, im gonna take the kids to turkey next may some right cheap deals out there out of school times, ive been a few times in the past its a nice hols.


----------



## makka (Dec 22, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Yeah i travelled abit in me youth mate was yrs ago now, and the crazy storys where all drug related lol this last year ive been a right boring bastard off the hard, still i had a good run was off me nut more often than not the last 17yrs lol
> 
> Ive never been further north in the UK than Norwich lol
> 
> You should take the kids away abroad geezer can get some right cheap deals nowdays, im gonna take the kids to turkey next may some right cheap deals out there out of school times, ive been a few times in the past its a nice hols.


Yeah thinking about it tbh need to sort out passports n shit that's what stopped me in past but its an easy process now so no excuse
The other half's brother takes his lot to turkey each year n says its top out there hotter than a sweaty cunt lol 
Gets some nice clothes out there cheap to designer swag its knock off like but for the price an all that
Brought some nice watches back to again snide but lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Aww man my mom knows I smoke but refuses to speak of it..blesss em.
> Ur juat out of uni mate,economics or something wasnt it? Try begging for internships n deal on the side to support life in London lol


Out of London now thank fuck  back in the countryside where I belong.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Out of London now thank fuck  back in the countryside where I belong.


You do any shooting?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2017)

zeddd said:


> You do any shooting?


Only air rifles, but they're more than enough to put some meat in the oven


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Only air rifles, but they're more than enough to put some meat in the oven


Yes I’ve got one of those but was thinking of getting a shotgun licence to do some clays


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Yes I’ve got one of those but was thinking of getting a shotgun licence to do some clays


I'm not a fan of target shooting at all tbh. I only do as practice for the real thing. I just love air rifles because no licenses, locked cabinets, etc etc etc. Can even shoot indoors if I feel like it. Things are beginning to take up a bit too much space though, and have more on my wish list. I'm a bit of a collector (hoarder)


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not a fan of target shooting at all tbh. I only do as practice for the real thing. I just love air rifles because no licenses, locked cabinets, etc etc etc. Can even shoot indoors if I feel like it. Things are beginning to take up a bit too much space though, and have more on my wish list. I'm a bit of a collector (hoarder)


I know for you it is a tool to get food, admirable imo, I’ve killed and gutted too many animals ( about 4, lol) to know I’m not hungry afterwards. First kill was a chicken in Kenya, survived on a veg diet for 6 weeks I was desperate for meat, I went to a local chicken smallholder and agreed a price. He told me to come back at 5 for the meat, I rolled up at 5 expecting some bagged chicken but he was sitting on a log with 4 mates on the beers, I had to catch the fukin chicken, they were pissing themselves, catching chicken is f hard btw took me half an hour. When I caught it I broke its neck wrongly just dislocating it badly freaking me the fuk out so I let it go and had to catch it again, poor thing was running around with a bent neck, 2 attempt was decapitation followed by the proverbial run around, over cooked it on a bbq to the point of leather, worst chicken ever


----------



## makka (Dec 22, 2017)

zeddd said:


> I know for you it is a tool to get food, admirable imo, I’ve killed and gutted too many animals ( about 4, lol) to know I’m not hungry afterwards. First kill was a chicken in Kenya, survived on a veg diet for 6 weeks I was desperate for meat, I went to a local chicken smallholder and agreed a price. He told me to come back at 5 for the meat, I rolled up at 5 expecting some bagged chicken but he was sitting on a log with 4 mates on the beers, I had to catch the fukin chicken, they were pissing themselves, catching chicken is f hard btw took me half an hour. When I caught it I broke its neck wrongly just dislocating it badly freaking me the fuk out so I let it go and had to catch it again, poor thing was running around with a bent neck, 2 attempt was decapitation followed by the proverbial run around, over cooked it on a bbq to the point of leather, worst chicken ever


It might of been the worst chicken Z but at least it was YOUR chicken lol couldn't live without my pork and beef for any duration
I remember me and my mates nicked one off a chicken truck pull a whole set of crates over there was about 60 or more chickens running down a main road getting splatted off cars and all sorts we just grabbed one and ran and the fire brigade and police showed up trying to catch chickens with the truck driver one of funniest things I've seen lol 
And to top it off we sold it for a 5er to some Asian dude, was only 11 at the time like


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

makka said:


> It might of been the worst chicken Z but at least it was YOUR chicken lol couldn't live without my pork and beef for any duration
> I remember me and my mates nicked one off a chicken truck pull a whole set of crates over there was about 60 or more chickens running down a main road getting splatted off cars and all sorts we just grabbed one and ran and the fire brigade and police showed up trying to catch chickens with the truck driver one of funniest things I've seen lol
> And to top it off we sold it for a 5er to some Asian dude, was only 11 at the time like


It’s someones wife now so that’s good


----------



## makka (Dec 22, 2017)

zeddd said:


> It’s someones wife now so that’s good


Lmao they probably inbreeded the poor cunt and its got a whole family of cousin brothers by now


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

makka said:


> Lmao they probably inbreeded the poor cunt and its got a whole family of cousin brothers by now


Lol chicken people


----------



## zeddd (Dec 22, 2017)

Half tandoori half jihadi


----------



## makka (Dec 22, 2017)

Isis chicken bombers lol and they really exist man


----------



## makka (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Excellent banter btw, full of helpful observations and advice, imo


Its one thing we can all agree on is that hes a twat that cant spell or structure a sentence to save his life..its you're * dumbass im so pissed with grown men not being able to correctly use their,there,you're most abbreviations are acceptable and im sure some of you like myself structure and spell differently to how one would irl like id say diazapam instead of diazepam oh and id never concatenate anything as ive a horrible habbit of doing it and misplaced commas,no periods over use of an ellipsis even though no suspense is required helps alot as ive seen a ton of articles on ppl employed to basically find ppl based on their writing style.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Its one thing we can all agree on is that hes a twat that cant spell or structure a sentence to save his life..its you're * dumbass im so pissed with grown men not being able to correctly use their,there,you're most abbreviations are acceptable and im sure some of you like myself structure and spell differently to how one would irl like id say diazapam instead of diazepam oh and id never concatenate anything as ive a horrible habbit of doing it and misplaced commas,no periods over use of an ellipsis even though no suspense is required helps alot as ive seen a ton of articles on ppl employed to basically find ppl based on their writing style.


it takes a twat to see a twat, im a twat granted but who isnt in this world... your nothing special. your a lonely person with nothing in his life other than a uk thread. Merry Christmas hopefully you choke on your dinner.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> it takes a twat to see a twat, im a twat granted but who isnt in this world... your nothing special. your a lonely person with nothing in his life other than a uk thread. Merry Christmas hopefully you choke on your dinner.


Again no humour or banter there. Why don't you go back to the other uk thread that you skulked off to before when zeddd was being mean to you. 
You are not in a position to dish it out if you can't take it yourself. 
I have made no effort to put humour or banter in this post. Just facts.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> it takes a twat to see a twat, im a twat granted but who isnt in this world... your nothing special. your a lonely person with nothing in his life other than a uk thread. Merry Christmas hopefully you choke on your dinner.


Again mate, its YOU'RE*
I dont need twat vision to see the shit advice you constantly need to spew all over any noobs assholes that are gaping,yearning for your (correct usage) misinformation. Ive a fantastic life maye my mayes dont dteal my crops like they did yours lol dumbass.


Read his post history lads his crop got stolen by "mates"


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> it takes a twat to see a twat, im a twat granted but who isnt in this world... your nothing special. your a lonely person with nothing in his life other than a uk thread. Merry Christmas hopefully you choke on your dinner.


Oh and FYI this threada turned me from a propper noob to being able to read the leaves not to mention the elite clones,solid mates sending gifts oh and the fantastic return I make on the fairy leads me to believe im better off than you.
Id even pick my mad head for the quirkiness over ur half wittering clump of shite


----------



## scrambo (Dec 23, 2017)

Piss poor attempt at even a insult let alone banter, and jumping on some1 else's argument fuck off....

If lax wants to post his madness well hes earnt the right to post wtf he wants imo, hes been here yrs and more than once kept this thread going whilst its been dead as.....

As for me im at the door waiting for the posty lol got some lemon diesal on route its a tasty bit of smoke, aint had a joint for a few wks so i no its gonna muller me


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Piss poor attempt at even a insult let alone banter, and jumping on some1 else's argument fuck off....
> 
> If lax wants to post his madness well hes earnt the right to post wtf he wants imo, hes been here yrs and more than once kept this thread going whilst its been dead as.....
> 
> As for me im at the door waiting for the posty lol got some lemon diesal on route its a tasty bit of smoke, aint had a joint for a few wks so i no its gonna muller me


I should buy some dn weed. I have only smoked an eighth max of any weed that's not been mine in years. 
I do get the odd bit of hash. I can't find any nice squidgy. I did get some off medsforyou but the quality went to shite.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

Sound rambo.im waiting on the gfs Xmas gift...let it go a bit late but paid for nezt day...from the uk lol hope it lands today


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2017)

@scrambo you've spent some time waiting at that letter box thru the years m8 lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I should buy some dn weed. I have only smoked an eighth max of any weed that's not been mine in years.
> I do get the odd bit of hash. I can't find any nice squidgy. I did get some off medsforyou but the quality went to shite.


This is from me sister in london, nice stuff tho stinky n tasty.

Ive not brought much weed on the dn was always hash etc few times i have was good stuff tho straightfireuk is the vendors name and if they stocking it still there grapefruit diesal was lovely i had it few months ago, and had silver bubble of em aswel n was really good gear, pricey tho 10er a g.

Medsforyou had something go on cause they ditched the origanal saying it had been hacked?! They medsforyou2 now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 23, 2017)

I've never had anything arrive here since that oz of weed from Mexico got nabbed years ago, think it cost about 30quid or something off sr1 lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 23, 2017)

Mastergrow said:


> I've never had anything arrive here since that oz of weed from Mexico got nabbed years ago, think it cost about 30quid or something off sr1 lol


I member that, seems like yrs ago now spose it is really must be at least 4yr?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

I can't remember the vendor now but I got a Q of Moroccan and it was lovely so a couple of days later I went for an oz to last me a while. The oz I got was rock hard and dry as fuck and had a nasty whiff of diesel about it. The vendor said it was the same so it was basically tough shit.
I've still got it. I should bin it really because if you get caught with it they don't take into consideration the quality lol

Edit: It was jnenfrancis.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> not like yorkies Calmag starved gg4...


You should have a look at those photos again mate.

What you see is from having just plain water in week 9 as they're finishing off and dumping nutes back into the coco, they were spotless weeks 7-8.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 23, 2017)

Tis the season to be jolly.

Fa la la la la, la la la la!


----------



## scrambo (Dec 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't remember the vendor now but I got a Q of Moroccan and it was lovely so a couple of days later I went for an oz to last me a while. The oz I got was rock hard and dry as fuck and had a nasty whiff of diesel about it. The vendor said it was the same so it was basically tough shit.
> I've still got it. I should bin it really because if you get caught with it they don't take into consideration the quality lol
> 
> Edit: It was jnenfrancis.


I used him quite a few times but stopped for pretty much the same reason, it would be different stuff each time lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You should have a look at those photos again mate.
> 
> What you see is from having just plain water in week 9 as they're finishing off and dumping nutes back into the coco, they were spotless weeks 7-8.


How'd they turn out in the end?
How's those livers cuts coming along. I'm looking forward to growing it again and not worrying about height gain. I even have trouble with exo in my space. 

Be careful with you teeth with those Skype. You could cut glass with those lol 
I've got Red Levi's and Blue Punishers in my festive stash if I fancy a bit of canoeing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Tis the season to be jolly.
> 
> Fa la la la la, la la la la!
> 
> View attachment 4062082


Found out with my ssris pills no lomger work for me


----------



## Growboss (Dec 23, 2017)

Anyone gamble besides growing weed ?

Ascot 3.00 singlefarmpayment e/w

Was 9/2 last time I looked


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

Just busting balls mate I rarly see any defs off u but there ye go water flush== nute def it is what it is bht ill forgivw u.


Itll be like our littkw nerd debate about castle wolfenstein n doom so well call it a draw


The Yorkshireman said:


> You should have a look at those photos again mate.
> 
> What you see is from having just plain water in week 9 as they're finishing off and dumping nutes back into the coco, they were spotless weeks 7-8.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Anyone gamble besides growing weed ?
> 
> Ascot 3.00 singlefarmpayment e/w
> 
> Was 9/2 last time I looked


9/2 is pointless if you're betting each way.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> 9/2 is pointless if you're betting each way.


Ah dont say u gamble oscaroscar


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> Again no humour or banter there. Why don't you go back to the other uk thread that you skulked off to before when zeddd was being mean to you.
> You are not in a position to dish it out if you can't take it yourself.
> I have made no effort to put humour or banter in this post. Just facts.


That was hilarious, sorry to disagree but the ending was pure class


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> I member that, seems like yrs ago now spose it is really must be at least 4yr?


October 2013 it got closed down, remember it well lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Anyone gamble besides growing weed ?
> 
> Ascot 3.00 singlefarmpayment e/w
> 
> Was 9/2 last time I looked


How much did you lose?


----------



## Growboss (Dec 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> How much did you lose?


Only have fantasy bets these days, the market drift was a bit dodgy


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Only have fantasy bets these days, the market drift was a bit dodgy


The horse doesn't know what price it is. 
dodgy how?


----------



## scrambo (Dec 23, 2017)

zeddd said:


> October 2013 it got closed down, remember it well lol


Bout 300k them coins would be worth today Z

Arrrrrghhhhh lol


----------



## Growboss (Dec 23, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> The horse doesn't know what price it is.
> dodgy how?


Today might not have been the day for the horse, not trained for the race, having a run round to get it's handicap mark lower for future more valuable races, eg the grand national.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 23, 2017)

Most


oscaroscar said:


> I should buy some dn weed. I have only smoked an eighth max of any weed that's not been mine in years.
> I do get the odd bit of hash. I can't find any nice squidgy. I did get some off medsforyou but the quality went to shite.


U gwt nice hash ill go halfs but for weed ill be cropping in a few months n will aort u a selection box


----------



## zeddd (Dec 23, 2017)

scrambo said:


> Bout 300k them coins would be worth today Z
> 
> Arrrrrghhhhh lol


Fkin don’t my daughter asked me “dad you no about bc” felt sick


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2017)

Growboss said:


> Today might not have been the day for the horse, not trained for the race, having a run round to get it's handicap mark lower for future more valuable races, eg the grand national.


If that horse wasn't trained for the race why on earth would you suggest we back it? 
Also that race was 2 miles and 7 furlongs and The National is 4 and a half mile race so today's race has no bearing at all on the price it would be in The National. I doubt that horse would run in the gold cup at Cheltenham let alone The National.


----------



## Growboss (Dec 24, 2017)

oscaroscar said:


> If that horse wasn't trained for the race why on earth would you suggest we back it?
> Also that race was 2 miles and 7 furlongs and The National is 4 and a half mile race so today's race has no bearing at all on the price it would be in The National. I doubt that horse would run in the gold cup at Cheltenham let alone The National.


The point of the bet was that if the horse came second or third you would get your money back or make a slight profit. The race being a handicap ( the gold cup isn't ) means it's not really a profitable play.
Just like card counting at blackjack there's one profitable play e/w betting and you will be banned from the bookies doing it. Back the 2nd favourite e/w in non handicap races where you have a short priced favourite, 8 or more runners or an e/w double if you can find two races like that.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2017)

Well he’s deffo not me, I know fa about horses, but keen to learn, not


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2017)

Growboss said:


> The point of the bet was that if the horse came second or third you would get your money back or make a slight profit. The race being a handicap ( the gold cup isn't ) means it's not really a profitable play.
> Just like card counting at blackjack there's one profitable play e/w betting and you will be banned from the bookies doing it. Back the 2nd favourite e/w in non handicap races where you have a short priced favourite, 8 or more runners or an e/w double if you can find two races like that.


Betting to get your money back? You are the reason there's a bookie on every row of shops lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Well he’s deffo not me, I know fa about horses, but keen to learn, not


It's a good job you're not keen to learn because you'd learn some very costly lessons off whoever that guy is. 
Also it could be you because you said you know fa about horses and clearly neither does he or she lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2017)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU DEGENERATE SCUMBAGS!!!

I'd imagine baz will have a ho, ho and a ho under his tree if he's on Santa's nice list.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2017)

Growboss said:


> The point of the bet was that if the horse came second or third you would get your money back or make a slight profit. The race being a handicap ( the gold cup isn't ) means it's not really a profitable play.
> Just like card counting at blackjack there's one profitable play e/w betting and you will be banned from the bookies doing it. Back the 2nd favourite e/w in non handicap races where you have a short priced favourite, 8 or more runners or an e/w double if you can find two races like that.


Last one, for old times sakes, promise
Why don’t you go fuck yourself


oscaroscar said:


> It's a good job you're not keen to learn because you'd learn some very costly lessons off whoever that guy is.
> Also it could be you because you said you know fa about horses and clearly neither does he or she lol


i don’t think he’s being serious, I read it as very funny


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2017)

Pretty much all different strains as u can see how different they look so im fuvking buzzing about this grow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 25, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The plemon is pretty decent for commercial like. I've got my mother ready to snip at and then they're getting the colloidal silver to reverse them. Fem plems.


Ur festive reminder on me cut


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm waiting hand foot & finger on my mrs as she's disabled this xmass! & her boy who's doing me sweed in ! 

Hope your all good, stuffed, stoned & happy .


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas folks


----------



## makka (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas fellas hope its a good one for all


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy crimbo lads ... hope yas had a good 1

Sent from my SM-G950F using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy crimbo lads ... hope yas had a good 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Rollitup mobile app


Same to urself Irish


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2017)

irish4:20 said:


> Happy crimbo lads ... hope yas had a good 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Rollitup mobile app


Same to urself Irish


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry xmas lads.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2017)

So went to the panto with some “friends” who have children same age as ours, afterwards in the burger place that sells alcohol these 2 were getting on it and the dad confessed to me;
“I used to grow blue cheese in the nursery but we had to stop because it woke the twins”
He thinks I’m straight, invited us round for dinner offered to initiate me with his blue cheese, can’t wait


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2017)

happy xmas boys. hope you all had a good one. all the best for 2017. have a great Hogmanay


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2017)

DST said:


> happy xmas boys. hope you all had a good one. all the best for 2017. have a great Hogmanay


Happy new year D


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2017)

zeddd said:


> Happy new year D


cheers zedd. talking of friends with kids, we are off to one of ours for the celebrations. I've promised to be on my best. Drank a bottle of antique knockando last year...fucked for days. hangovers are like fucking weekovers now..nae gid with the wains lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2017)

DST said:


> cheers zedd. talking of friends with kids, we are off to one of ours for the celebrations. I've promised to be on my best. Drank a bottle of antique knockando last year...fucked for days. hangovers are like fucking weekovers now..nae gid with the wains lol.


Weekovers are bad, I don’t get hangovers anymore thank God but It’s a bad sign. I would get one if I drank a whole bottle, last time I did that I was puking bile.
trying to limit myself to a 1/3 of a bottle then stop. Fkin stuff becomes the master.
Have a good time with your friends NY


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 31, 2017)

Had the fuzz outside my house since 11pm, used the ole big red key on next door.. Cheeky bastards could of turned off their engines, haven't slept a wink.
I imagine if they were gona give me a knock they would of done it by now.. Least I'm at an all time low on numbers. Still be a fucker if I got bummed just as I'm winding things down.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2017)

Quickly man flush ur plants down the bog


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 31, 2017)

theslipperbandit said:


> Quickly man flush ur plants down the bog


lol 500 flushes later....
They have fucked off for now, brown paper bags in hand.
I knew he would get himself busted. It was inevitable.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new queer


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 31, 2017)

Stay fabulous baz 


bazoomer said:


> Happy new queer


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2018)

Survived another New Year. All the best everyone.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2018)

Think about the environment and say no to drugs. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1963928260303596


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2018)

When you're 3 days into the sesh and things get strange.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4333356890044801


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think about the environment and say no to drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol re the seals flipping the haddock


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 1, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Think about the environment and say no to drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some funny shizz!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> That's some funny shizz!


No one cares more about the environment than myself and the Scottish police force

I was like wtf you puffed up pig


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> When you're 3 days into the sesh and things get strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer a canoe. No engine noise with a canoe.


----------



## vajesus (Jan 1, 2018)

Ello lads, name's Vajesus.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 3, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I prefer a canoe. No engine noise with a canoe.


When id seen that in reddit ur canoeing came to mind


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 4, 2018)

So.....when you take a couple of oz of top shelf Gorilla Glue #4 for a friend of a friend.

Young lad, 19...20 years old or so inspects a quarter bit sample through the bag, smells it with his nose in the bag but doesn't have a joint when offered to skin himself one up.
And then when I ask if he wants the couple he knocks the gear back cos it's too sticky/frosty.

Him: "My customers don't like sticky/frosty weed"
Me: "Eh?"
Him: "Cos they don't get anything out of it, they want something that fluffs up when ground"

I had to try very hard not to laugh my cock off.

Then as the lad was leaving he asked if there were any cuts going, I said yeah, but it'll be £1000.
He looked at me like I'd just shagged his granny and started spouting on about how he can get seeds of it.

Then I did laugh.

Told him that I doubt it but if so beans are not the same as an original clone only cut in any way and that beans from a clone only are a cross breed or S1's but either way it's not the same thing.
Original GG#4 clone only from the USA that only a handful of people in the country have, cannabis cup winner, goes for £300 an oz, it is what it is.

Could see the look in his face he was having none of it. lol


Lad seemed to want prized genetics for the same as commercial crap, so he can grow those prized genetics as bad as commercial crap deliberately.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So.....when you take a couple of oz of top shelf Gorilla Glue #4 for a friend of a friend.
> 
> Young lad, 19...20 years old or so inspects a quarter bit sample through the bag, smells it with his nose in the bag but doesn't have a joint when offered to skin himself one up.
> And then when I ask if he wants the couple he knocks the gear back cos it's too sticky/frosty.
> ...


Fanny. People really are stupid. Everyone in the Dam has gg4, lmfao. I have smelled so many non gg4s masquerading as gg4's it's just getting funny. Most just smell like arb kush, no sweetness or choclatey smell at all.


----------



## makka (Jan 6, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So.....when you take a couple of oz of top shelf Gorilla Glue #4 for a friend of a friend.
> 
> Young lad, 19...20 years old or so inspects a quarter bit sample through the bag, smells it with his nose in the bag but doesn't have a joint when offered to skin himself one up.
> And then when I ask if he wants the couple he knocks the gear back cos it's too sticky/frosty.
> ...


It really annoys me man I just tell them to fuck off don't want don't take then think next please lol people in the know are cueing for this shit the grade grown properly speaks for its self


----------



## zeddd (Jan 6, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So.....when you take a couple of oz of top shelf Gorilla Glue #4 for a friend of a friend.
> 
> Young lad, 19...20 years old or so inspects a quarter bit sample through the bag, smells it with his nose in the bag but doesn't have a joint when offered to skin himself one up.
> And then when I ask if he wants the couple he knocks the gear back cos it's too sticky/frosty.
> ...


Yes the glue is for those that know. I sold some to a top life coach I met at a trip party (lol) and she couldn’t grind it and complained to her friend about it, the same friend who buys it from me by the key, pestering me from India about it. He was so concerned I would be offended by her ignorance he gave her a lecture and took me out to dinner. Lol weed biz in uk these days omfg


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2018)

No news from rambo since the hols


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> No news from rambo since the hols


Tis only a few days ago....think I am still on hols actually


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2018)

Fuck sake its women's Xmas lad.
Xmas is gone in the wind.
Decorations are boxed n all


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck sake its women's Xmas lad.
> Xmas is gone in the wind.
> Decorations are boxed n all


doesn't need to be xmas to be on holiday. my wife just took the tinsel off the tree today (which is a weeping fig tree thats always there). She left up the lights...party on lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2018)

saying that...am off tae bed. Night.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah one YR I managed to keep a snowman about for the whole YR. Hard mode


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah one YR I managed to keep a snowman about for the whole YR. Hard mode


my mate here in the Dam has had his Xmas tree up for about 4 years solid now lmfao....said it makes him feel happy lol.


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 7, 2018)

not sure if these sorta posts are allowed but ive got some sensi skunk autos under a 300W CFL in an indoor grow tent. this one is at day 25 and im seeing some yellowing on the fan leaves. recently started giving them cal mag and coco A + B and theyve responded well, just dont know what im doing wrong. grow room temps vary a lot, from 24C for 15 hours, 30-32C for 9. coco/perlite, 1 gal grow bag EC 1.3 ph 6.0 medium ph 5.5 water

any help appreciated, ta


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2018)

seems a bit hot to me temp wise. do you have extraction? personally i would get normal seeds. autos indoors are a waste imo. best kept for outdoors.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> not sure if these sorta posts are allowed but ive got some sensi skunk autos under a 300W CFL in an indoor grow tent. this one is at day 25 and im seeing some yellowing on the fan leaves. recently started giving them cal mag and coco A + B and theyve responded well, just dont know what im doing wrong. grow room temps vary a lot, from 24C for 15 hours, 30-32C for 9. coco/perlite, 1 gal grow bag EC 1.3 ph 6.0 medium ph 5.5 water
> 
> any help appreciated, ta


Nutrient pH too low


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Nutrient pH too low


i only pH it so low because my run off is always high, getting around 7.2 when watering with 5.5... not sure if im doing something wrong. this might be a bit nooby but ive been using acetic acid (vinegar) as pH down, needed a weak acid with partial dissociation and its worked so far - could that be it? i havent checked them since last night so i'll post an update later on in the day


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 8, 2018)

Ah ffs with the runoff


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

DST said:


> seems a bit hot to me temp wise. do you have extraction? personally i would get normal seeds. autos indoors are a waste imo. best kept for outdoors.


the only reason i have autos is for the speed and short size, i would agree that autos do best outside but atm its not feasible for me to grows a photo inside. i have a few auto seeds left, hopefully my situation has changed by the time im done with them.


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ah ffs with the runoff


hahaha mate im pretty new to growing, help a brother out


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> i only pH it so low because my run off is always high, getting around 7.2 when watering with 5.5... not sure if im doing something wrong. this might be a bit nooby but ive been using acetic acid (vinegar) as pH down, needed a weak acid with partial dissociation and its worked so far - could that be it? i havent checked them since last night so i'll post an update later on in the day


so you have studied chemistry and understand buffering?
No one uses vinegar for pH control, get some nitric acid, bin the autos start again


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> the only reason i have autos is for the speed and short size, i would agree that autos do best outside but atm its not feasible for me to grows a photo inside. i have a few auto seeds left, hopefully my situation has changed by the time im done with them.


How is it ever not feasible to grow a photo period inside? Perplexing!

Keep your ph 5.8-6
Water until plenty of run off
Run your nutrients at 1/2 to 2/3rds of the canna online chart and know if your water is soft or hard, Hard wants less dose, soft wants higher dose.
Sort your temps out, extract properly.
Not sure how anyone can have high temps this time of year unless they are not extracting and exchanging air.

What slipper was saying I assume is don't chase your run off in coco. PH will change, EC will change. Worry about what your putting in.


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Shit, so you have studied chemistry and understand buffering?
> No one uses vinegar for pH control, get some nitric acid, bin the autos start again


im a 3rd year chemist so go nuts with the lingo mate

is there any other acid i can use or would you recommend nitric specifically? got access to phosphoric and malonic atm. im guessing you didn't say commercial ph down for cost reasons?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> How is it ever not feasible to grow a photo period inside? Perplexing!
> 
> Keep your ph 5.8-6
> Water until plenty of run off
> ...


Problem is he’s growing snide weed, who knows what nutes they need, kill all autos imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> im a 3rd year chemist so go nuts with the lingo mate
> 
> is there any other acid i can use or would you recommend nitric specifically? got access to phosphoric and malonic atm. im guessing you didn't say commercial ph down for cost reasons?


Ok mr chemistry why do you want a weakly dissociating acid?


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> How is it ever not feasible to grow a photo period inside? Perplexing!
> 
> Keep your ph 5.8-6
> Water until plenty of run off
> ...


haha might sound like im being lazy but i didnt want plant height to be an issue; got a tent with 1m height - although judging from how people speak about autos, might be worth making the switch!

okay awesome i'll try all of that - the temps are cos im growing in a closet. will chuck another fan in later this week


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Ok mr chemistry why do you want a weakly dissociating acid?


haha mate i just got the sarcasm in your second reply, didnt mean to sound like a dick if i did, only used vinegar because its pretty stable at the pH i wanted the feeding water to be at


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 8, 2018)

All the more reason to go with photos, you have control, you do the training and manipulating. Autos do what they want. Little twats

You want phosphoric acid fella , you can use that any stage, you can also use nitric acid but only in veg.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> haha mate i just got the sarcasm in your second reply, didnt mean to sound like a dick if i did, only used vinegar because its pretty stable at the pH i wanted the feeding water to be at


Lol this is a funny place, some here are really good growers, some do it for a living, acetic acid is for chips, why do you think (as a 3 rd year chem undergrad?) your pH runoff is high when you water with 5.5?


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Lol this is a funny place, some here are really good growers, some do it for a living, acetic acid is for chips, why do you think (as a 3 rd year chem undergrad?) your pH runoff is high when you water with 5.5?


that makes sense mate, thank you. i'll make the switch when im next in the lab. will grab some nitric like you said for veg and then phosphoric the rest of the way


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> that makes sense mate, thank you. i'll make the switch when im next in the lab. will grab some nitric like you said for veg and then phosphoric the rest of the way





Truro Monroe said:


> that makes sense mate, thank you. i'll make the switch when im next in the lab. will grab some nitric like you said for veg and then phosphoric the rest of the way


The height of 1 m will seriously affect your ability to grow, most of us use 1.2x1.2x2.0


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> The height of 1 m will seriously affect your ability to grow, most of us use 1.2x1.2x2.0


i know man, honestly wish i had the extra height so i could get some fatter yields but this is the best i can do right now (stealth is a big big issue), more so than yield because the product is just for myself. im more concerned about quality and learning the process, glad a place like this exists!


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> the only reason i have autos is for the speed and short size, i would agree that autos do best outside but atm its not feasible for me to grows a photo inside. i have a few auto seeds left, hopefully my situation has changed by the time im done with them.


i have done regs in 9 to 10 weeks in 12/12. you just need an indica leaning finisher.

p.s holy midget plants...1m is not a lot.


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

DST said:


> i have done regs in 9 to 10 weeks in 12/12. you just need a indica leaning finisher.


9-10 flower or from seed?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> i know man, honestly wish i had the extra height so i could get some fatter yields but this is the best i can do right now (stealth is a big big issue), more so than yield because the product is just for myself. im more concerned about quality and learning the process, glad a place like this exists!





DST said:


> i have done regs in 9 to 10 weeks in 12/12. you just need a indica leaning finisher.


Listen to this man Truro, you won’t go wrong


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> 9-10 flower or from seed?


from seed germination to chop. the grow is on riu somewhere although the pics are not anymore. was one of our deep blue strains.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2018)

heres the thread....like i said. all pics have been lost thanks to riu server wobbles.
http://rollitup.org/t/deep-blue-f3-f4.552306/

funny...2nd or 3rd page and autos are getting slagged off lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> im a 3rd year chemist so go nuts with the lingo mate
> 
> is there any other acid i can use or would you recommend nitric specifically? got access to phosphoric and malonic atm. im guessing you didn't say commercial ph down for cost reasons?


Just buy PH down. It's actually made for what you want it for. Just add it one ml at a time in ten litres of nutrient solution. Obviously it's the last thing you put in and if you go too far don't be tempted to add PH up to correct it. Start from square one again. 
Also I concur about the photo plants. You have zero control over autos. I have never touched them but I've seen some and they vary a lot from the same strain. One can be like a small bog brush and another can be massive. If you go 12/12 from seed or one week of veg you'll keep them small. The only problem is if you find a winner you won't have a clone to grow it again. Unless you keep a couple of buds on the plant and re veg it. 
Good luck.


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

DST said:


> heres the thread....like i said. all pics have been lost thanks to riu server wobbles.
> http://rollitup.org/t/deep-blue-f3-f4.552306/
> 
> funny...2nd or 3rd page and autos are getting slagged off lol.


sucks about the pics man, will have a read later tonight!

hahaha the cheek!!!


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Just buy PH down. It's actually made for what you want it for. Just add it one ml at a time in ten litres of nutrient solution. Obviously it's the last thing you put in and if you go too far don't be tempted to add PH up to correct it. Start from square one again.
> Also I concur about the photo plants. You have zero control over autos. I have never touched them but I've seen some and they vary a lot from the same strain. One can be like a small bog brush and another can be massive. If you go 12/12 from seed or one week of veg you'll keep them small. The only problem is if you find a winner you won't have a clone to grow it again. Unless you keep a couple of buds on the plant and re veg it.
> Good luck.


thank you for your advice oscaroscar, gonna see how these go for another week and if they dont shoot up i'll germ some fresh seeds i just got - same strain so still an auto hopefully getting some photos after my first harvest.

12/12 from seed for photos?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> thank you for your advice oscaroscar, gonna see how these go for another week and if they dont shoot up i'll germ some fresh seeds i just got - same strain so still an auto hopefully getting some photos after my first harvest.
> 
> 12/12 from seed for photos?


Yep 12/12 from seed or rooted cuts. You should get them finished under 18 inches


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Yep 12/12 from seed or rooted cuts. You should get them finished under 18 inches


wow, that sounds ideal - would there be any time for stressing? would be pretty cool to mainline a plant that size + i dont mean to sound lazy but if i have barneys LSD or barneys tangerine dream and do the 12/12 method you just described, what sort of height and seed to harvest time could i expect? 300w CFL


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 8, 2018)

i've kept a little grow diary if any other beginners wanna see how not to do an indoor grow  https://growdiaries.com/diaries/5787-sensi-skunk-auto-1gal-300w-cfl


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> wow, that sounds ideal - would there be any time for stressing? would be pretty cool to mainline a plant that size + i dont mean to sound lazy but if i have barneys LSD or barneys tangerine dream and do the 12/12 method you just described, what sort of height and seed to harvest time could i expect? 300w CFL


56-65 days is easily achievable with that method. 
You would be better off with cuts because you would have predictable uniform results


----------



## scrambo (Jan 9, 2018)

Runs offs, ph'ing lmao

Ive done all that yeah and carnt say i noticed any differnce maybe i just got good water where i am?

Tasted many peoples strains and aint even being twat mine has tasted better lol ok maybe not all i was abit pissed last night, had some amazing bud from a few pukkabud,wdragon,bizzle and carnt never forget that bluepit from mantizm was proper good.

Point was tho ive tasted alot of peoples grows and many times the same strains ive done and most had been ph'd,run offs n all the bells n whisltes n just werent as tasty not saying its not the better way to grow cause of course it is your in more control of the plants but is it totally needed to get good bud most deffo not IF your water is already alrite in the area you live and i spose your not using too many nutes that messing with the ph badly, ive always kept is very simple with the nute spose thats another reason i got away with it.

Aslong as your temps all good, you got good strains, enough light i.e 2 or 3 600s and you feed em enough plus i might add a good dry many people get too hungry and waste 3months for the sake of a good dry then you got good smoke.

Go soil for taste it carnt be beaten, hydro for yield but you lose the taste, coco for a happy in between.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 9, 2018)

Truro Monroe said:


> the only reason i have autos is for the speed and short size, i would agree that autos do best outside but atm its not feasible for me to grows a photo inside. i have a few auto seeds left, hopefully my situation has changed by the time im done with them.


You can train and tie any photo to pretty much any size you want to a degree but deffo with 1m limit

Autos are shite but your find that out yourself soon enough, and thats the best way to learn from your mistakes and plenty of reading....

Too many ways to grow and to many opinions in any thread, lol at all the bored vets pipeing in with all help

All the best tho and hope your grow works out for you


----------



## Truro Monroe (Jan 9, 2018)

scrambo said:


> You can train and tie any photo to pretty much any size you want to a degree but deffo with 1m limit
> 
> Autos are shite but your find that out yourself soon enough, and thats the best way to learn from your mistakes and plenty of reading....
> 
> ...


thanks for your advice the advice mate, im definitely leaning towards photos for my next grow, fingers crossed this one isnt too bad when it finishes. fixed the ph last night and the plants have perked up straight away - got some proper pH down coming tomorrow so fingers crossed that puts this problem to rest. would love to hear any advice on dropping temps - i have two fans extracting heat (both 4" and not extremely powerful; for noise reasons) and i cant get temps below 29 for lights on


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2018)

scrambo said:


> lol at all the bored vets pipeing in with all help
> 
> All the best tho and hope your grow works out for you


there was a time when you'd have told em to fuk off yerself, lol....now so polite Rambo with the MJ 101!
They not tagged your leg yet lad? 

riu is proper snoozeville these days.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2018)

DST said:


> there was a time when you'd have told em to fuk off yerself, lol....now so polite Rambo with the MJ 101!
> They not tagged your leg yet lad?
> 
> riu is proper snoozeville these days.


I no D but that was a good few yrs ago now, and tbh i really do regret it cause the hazing went mental and its lead to what the thread is today dead as fuck.....lol

Hopefully you read the rest i deleted, still a tad para about it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2018)

Im on the wagon. No shenanigans of late but I can feel it building...


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2018)

Ffs did I miss rambo being a dick again last night? Probly the best bit of entertainment this threads seen in months and u went and deleted it ffs


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2018)

scrambo said:


> I no D but that was a good few yrs ago now, and tbh i really do regret it cause the hazing went mental and its lead to what the thread is today dead as fuck.....lol
> 
> Hopefully you read the rest i deleted, still a tad para about it


na man. didn't read it tbh. just hope yer ok lad.
and i don't think the thread is dead because of you....all good threads are dead.... as all good folk have pretty much left riu....IG seems a lot more popular. Club 600 thread gets a post every now and then...use to be same as here.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Im on the wagon. No shenanigans of late but I can feel it building...


what wagons that lad...the brouwerij wagon? going up to mill tomoz to try that new beer.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Ffs did I miss rambo being a dick again last night? Probly the best bit of entertainment this threads seen in months and u went and deleted it ffs


No mate was just about the raid, still not heard nowt from em but they still got me lappy so bit para about saying too much on a open forum

Ffs i aint been rude to anyone for yrs now, i learnt after quite some time i do admit the art of the keyboard warrior is not the way lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2018)

I know how u feel about being para, i was the same when they had all my shit but all came back good and clean to my surprise. Hope same goes for u m8


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2018)

i read a quick article today about the police in Rotterdam. By all accounts if you are young and well dressed (i.e wearing a rolex or something)...they can stop you and question you about your means and if they think you cannot provide enough evidence to show you can afford it they thwy can sieze it....like wtf is that all about.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> I know how u feel about being para, i was the same when they had all my shit but all came back good and clean to my surprise. Hope same goes for u m8


How long before you got your stuff back mg?

Deffo makes ya para dont it lol cunts...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2018)

scrambo said:


> See your not putting a shift in either lol i left that up for 4hrs
> 
> Still free and think or hope it will stay that way more i think about it im fine, but the no word at all from em and still got me comp makes me worry a little.
> 
> The warrant was for some heavy class A and they done the raid in full hazmat suits with breathing gear and ambulance n fire brigade with em lol so i did shit a brick when it happend but should be fine


like class AA?
fuk me sounds a bit like the film Brasil. Nowt like making you sweat for the max time. How long do you have in England before they have to take you to court...use to be 8 month i think in Scotland. My first drug charge i got my summons a week or so before the deadline....grrr.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2018)

scrambo said:


> How long before you got your stuff back mg?
> 
> Deffo makes ya para dont it lol cunts...


Fuck it musta been about 6 months or more m8, they told me it would be about that. I was also told by a solicitor that they wouldnt even check all the phones and laptop, they would only check a couple of items because they don't have the funds to check everything on every case. Got my money back aswell once they found nothing linked to selling


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2018)

DST said:


> like class AA?
> fuk me sounds a bit like the film Brasil. Nowt like making you sweat for the max time. How long do you have in England before they have to take you to court...use to be 8 month i think in Scotland. My first drug charge i got my summons a week or so before the deadline....grrr.


kill every1 in the room class AA if a bag of the shit bust open n you breathed in hence the spaceman suits for the raid.

I really am innocent tho of what they thought or think anyway lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Fuck it musta been about 6 months or more m8, they told me it would be about that. I was also told by a solicitor that they wouldnt even check all the phones and laptop, they would only check a couple of items because they don't have the funds to check everything on every case. Got my money back aswell once they found nothing linked to selling


Fucking el, i was told the same by the solicitor but the fed was going on that it wouldnt take that long was hoping he was right n not the solicitor.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2018)

The thing that had me the most para was solicitor told me they would Def be back, so was always on edge ffs. Then a couple days after the court case was done and I thought all was good the cunts done me again lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 10, 2018)

Jaysus im suprised ur not locked up being bummed rambo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2018)

Rambos a big boy, maybe he does the bumming lax lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Jaysus im suprised ur not locked up being bummed rambo


Lmao

I was gonna like the post but then thought thats sending out some very wrong signals lolol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone know of any common garden plants which stink to high heaven of cannabis? Over winter one corner of our garden now stinks to high heaven of cannabis. There are things like rosemary, thyme, mint, pond lillies etc, but they've always been there and it's never stunk before. And no, it's not cannabis plants  It's strong and similar enough that even my parents have noted it.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 11, 2018)

Get up close and smell where it's coming from. One of the neighbors probably flogged off their shitty knickers.


----------



## budsahoi (Jan 11, 2018)

Rotting leaves and kitchen waste can have a strong cannabis smell. Wife told me about the smell of cannabis outside the house, I siad impossible as there is nothing near my property. Turns out it was the rubbish bin.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 11, 2018)

budsahoi said:


> Rotting leaves and kitchen waste can have a strong cannabis smell. Wife told me about the smell of cannabis outside the house, I siad impossible as there is nothing near my property. Turns out it was the rubbish bin.


Interesting, thanks for that. Maybe it's rotting leaves in the pond


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone know of any common garden plants which stink to high heaven of cannabis? Over winter one corner of our garden now stinks to high heaven of cannabis. There are things like rosemary, thyme, mint, pond lillies etc, but they've always been there and it's never stunk before. And no, it's not cannabis plants  It's strong and similar enough that even my parents have noted it.


It’s you


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> Anyone know of any common garden plants which stink to high heaven of cannabis? Over winter one corner of our garden now stinks to high heaven of cannabis. There are things like rosemary, thyme, mint, pond lillies etc, but they've always been there and it's never stunk before. And no, it's not cannabis plants  It's strong and similar enough that even my parents have noted it.


It's a neighbour.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2018)

Yorkie email


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2018)

zeddd said:


> It’s you


Haha, me thinks not. Although my mum did mention that she smelt it once Kuroi arrived for Christmas. They don't get on. Won't deny I've chucked a few seeds in their flower beds from time to time, but alas it's been 6 years since I last grew. Load of bollocks.


----------



## Vrillon AGC (Jan 12, 2018)

_This is Vrillon, a representative of the Ashtar Galactic Command, speaking to you. For many years you have seen us as lights in the skies. We speak to you now in peace and wisdom as we have done to your brothers and sisters all over this, your planet Earth. We come to warn you of the destiny of your race and your world so that you may communicate to your fellow beings the course you must take to avoid the disaster which threatens your world, and the beings on our worlds around you._

_This is in order that you may share in the great awakening, as the planet passes into the New Age of Aquarius. The New Age can be a time of great peace and evolution for your race, but only if your rulers are made aware of the evil forces that can overshadow their judgments._

_Be still now and listen, for your chance may not come again. All your weapons of evil must be removed. The time for conflict is now past and the race of which you are a part may proceed to the higher stages of its evolution if you show yourselves worthy to do this. You have but a short time to learn to live together in peace and goodwill. Small groups all over the planet are learning this, and exist to pass on the light of the dawning New Age to you all. _

_You are free to accept or reject their teachings, but only those who learn to live in peace will pass to the higher realms of spiritual evolution. Hear now the voice of Vrillon, a representative of the Ashtar Galactic Command, speaking to you. Be aware also that there are many false prophets and guides operating in your world. They will suck your energy from you – the energy you call money and will put it to evil ends and give you worthless dross in return. _

_Your inner divine self will protect you from this. You must learn to be sensitive to the voice within that can tell you what is truth, and what is confusion, chaos and untruth. Learn to listen to the voice of truth which is within you and you will lead yourselves onto the path of evolution. This is our message to our dear friends. We have watched you growing for many years as you too have watched our lights in your skies. _

_You know now that we are here, and that there are more beings on and around your Earth than your scientists admit. We are deeply concerned about you and your path towards the light and will do all we can to help you. Have no fear, seek only to know yourselves, and live in harmony with the ways of your planet Earth. _

_We of the Ashtar Galactic Command thank you for your attention. We are now leaving the plane of your existence. May you be blessed by the supreme love and truth of the cosmos._


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2018)

Intergalactic ashtray now is it... riiight..


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2018)

Nanoo Nanoo ...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2018)

Vrillon AGC said:


> _This is Vrillon, a representative of the Ashtar Galactic Command, speaking to you. For many years you have seen us as lights in the skies. We speak to you now in peace and wisdom as we have done to your brothers and sisters all over this, your planet Earth. We come to warn you of the destiny of your race and your world so that you may communicate to your fellow beings the course you must take to avoid the disaster which threatens your world, and the beings on our worlds around you._
> 
> _This is in order that you may share in the great awakening, as the planet passes into the New Age of Aquarius. The New Age can be a time of great peace and evolution for your race, but only if your rulers are made aware of the evil forces that can overshadow their judgments._
> 
> ...


You forgot to say “portal closing” at the end, it’s the best bit


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, me thinks not. Although my mum did mention that she smelt it once Kuroi arrived for Christmas. They don't get on. Won't deny I've chucked a few seeds in their flower beds from time to time, but alas it's been 6 years since I last grew. Load of bollocks.


It’s that generation gap, as you know, it can only be bridged by weed but some oldies are so brainwashed they just won’t toke, not me


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 13, 2018)

Alright lads.

Heres a shot of some incredible bulk, last time I run it. Even though i love it and it yields like a trooper.
Plus a shot of 4x blue dream about half way through flower at a guess. Don't think you can see all 4 mind.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Alright lads.
> 
> Heres a shot of some incredible bulk, last time I run it. Even though i love it and it yields like a trooper.
> Plus a shot of 4x blue dream about half way through flower at a guess. Don't think you can see all 4 mind.
> View attachment 4072512 View attachment 4072513


looking good bru. nice and happy.
i went away in december for 2 weeks, came back to an ugly cab with deficiencies...then last week my fireballs fell into the light tower as it needed watered and i was busy looking after the wains lol. this grow needs to fuck off quickly.


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 13, 2018)

DST said:


> looking good bru. nice and happy.
> i went away in december for 2 weeks, came back to an ugly cab with deficiencies...then last week my fireballs fell into the light tower as it needed watered and i was busy looking after the wains lol. this grow needs to fuck off quickly.


Cheers DST! while I remember I was wondering what you were pulling per plant when you were doing the 12/12 from seed thing.
I had a glance though your old thread but wanted to ask anyway.
I just gave a mate of mine some freebies because he lost my clones and figured it would be a faster way for him to get a crop done.
Never tried 12/12 from seed.

Hate it when plants don't keep their end up! From what I have seen of yours in the past I'm sure you will whip em back into shape.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Alright lads.
> 
> Heres a shot of some incredible bulk, last time I run it. Even though i love it and it yields like a trooper.
> Plus a shot of 4x blue dream about half way through flower at a guess. Don't think you can see all 4 mind.
> View attachment 4072512 View attachment 4072513


Up the ec on the r photo, they’re not def but could take more imo.


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 13, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Up the ec on the r photo, they’re not def but could take more imo.


Will do zeddd, first run with this strain and I tend to air on the side of caution but I can see what you mean. Will whack it up .2


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Cheers DST! while I remember I was wondering what you were pulling per plant when you were doing the 12/12 from seed thing.
> I had a glance though your old thread but wanted to ask anyway.
> I just gave a mate of mine some freebies because he lost my clones and figured it would be a faster way for him to get a crop done.
> Never tried 12/12 from seed.
> ...


Of course its strain dependant. But working with 3 to 3.5 litre pots then min of 1/2 oz upwards to 1 1/2oz.


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 14, 2018)

DST said:


> Of course its strain dependant. But working with 3 to 3.5 litre pots then min of 1/2 oz upwards to 1 1/2oz.


Nice one man, these free seeds were all from heavy weight seeds so hopefully he will hit that middle ground which should tide him over nicely.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 14, 2018)

Far as cryptos thinking ripple. Anyone else consider them? https://ripple.com/xrp/buy-xrp/



https://www.express.co.uk/finance/city/903754/Ripple-price-news-live-bounces-back-crash-latest


----------



## Vrillon AGC (Jan 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> You forgot to say “portal closing” at the end, it’s the best bit


You're right. It's this 2nd language thing


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2018)

Vrillon AGC said:


> _This is Vrillon, a representative of the Ashtar Galactic Command, speaking to you. For many years you have seen us as lights in the skies. We speak to you now in peace and wisdom as we have done to your brothers and sisters all over this, your planet Earth. We come to warn you of the destiny of your race and your world so that you may communicate to your fellow beings the course you must take to avoid the disaster which threatens your world, and the beings on our worlds around you._
> 
> _This is in order that you may share in the great awakening, as the planet passes into the New Age of Aquarius. The New Age can be a time of great peace and evolution for your race, but only if your rulers are made aware of the evil forces that can overshadow their judgments._
> 
> ...


Are you the guys with the anal probe thingy?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you the guys with the anal probe thingy?


Laser precision mutilation?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Laser precision mutilation?


Not interested then


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2018)

Great to know someones here to save us...anal probes or not.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2018)

Anal probes from ashtar command, these aliens are into their scat


----------



## Merlot (Jan 18, 2018)

c
u
next
tuesday
suckers


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 18, 2018)

Merlot said:


> c
> u
> next
> tuesday
> suckers


Not u again ffs


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 19, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Not u again ffs


Keeps the thread interesting lol


----------



## Merlot (Jan 19, 2018)

Not much of a welcome for your old buddy!


----------



## eyelid (Jan 19, 2018)

Merlot said:


> Not much of a welcome for your old buddy!


you gonna go for another greenhouse this summer merlot?


----------



## Merlot (Jan 19, 2018)

Only overnight.

I learnt from my previous mistake lol 50c+ is faaaar too hot. It ended up being ok though. Pure couch lock though, wasn't really my thing.

Looking at maybe doing auto sativa this time (I know booo!) https://sensiseeds.com/en/feminized-seeds/whitelabel/white-diesel-haze-automatic

This is what I grew last time round https://sensiseeds.com/en/feminized-seeds/sensi-seeds/sensi-skunk


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2018)

Why don't you actually do some growing and do light deprivation with real cannabis sativa/indica plants, and not bloody ruderalis.....lmfao, autos being mentioned in the UK thread. Not a good come back sucker.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 19, 2018)

Because!

With autos I could get 2 crops of 5 plants done in the summer months. Here it's hitting 20c+ in april, so

crop 1 april-june
crop 2 june-aug

in reality I could fit in a 3rd

aug-oct

as it's still reasonable temps in oct ranging from high teens to mid 20s

As for actual growing, well I do, it's called vegetables and an orchard!  oh and I'm planting a little vineyard this year too


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2018)

Merlot said:


> Because!
> 
> With autos I could get 2 crops of 5 plants done in the summer months. Here it's hitting 20c+ in april, so
> 
> ...


lol.
you obviously don't know what light deprivation is...read up (especially if you grow in a greenhouse). You will thank me when smoking real sativa and having 2 harvests.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 19, 2018)

Fucking weed never landed today now ive to wait till Monday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2018)

Lax is this your doing?!?

http://m.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016/01/14/personalise-nutella-jars-arsemuck-bumgravy-and-backdirt_n_8976880.html


----------



## makka (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone still using dream mkt thinking of a few vallies its been almost a year lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 21, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4075667





Merlot said:


> Because!
> 
> With autos I could get 2 crops of 5 plants done in the summer months. Here it's hitting 20c+ in april, so
> 
> ...


Salut Merlot, comment vas-tu vieille chatte?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2018)

^^^^ sommat about Merlot is a pussy & how are you ??


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2018)

21 days , 30 gg cutz & only 1 showing root yet .


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> 21 days , 30 gg cutz & only 1 showing root yet .


sounds a bit iffy mate. gg cuts are normally one of the first in my prop.


----------



## makka (Jan 21, 2018)

I


bazoomer said:


> 21 days , 30 gg cutz & only 1 showing root yet .


Have same problems with it you know
Always 3 week or more but exo can be a week to 10 days in the same tray 
I think gg likes the temps more stable and a little warmer like 27c in the tray 
In summer they root quick for me that's what makes me think it's temps


----------



## scrambo (Jan 21, 2018)

makka said:


> I
> Have same problems with it you know
> Always 3 week or more but exo can be a week to 10 days in the same tray
> I think gg likes the temps more stable and a little warmer like 27c in the tray
> In summer they root quick for me that's what makes me think it's temps


Same again mate, exo n that lemon rooted much easier i just had basic rooting shite, jiffy pellets cfl n prop but the gg4 did root just took longer.

Tbh id rather smoke that lemon or exo or pyscho all day long but the buyers want this gg4 so its gotta be done, when i do go again it will be gg4 alone until i can find another yanky keep that kids happy strain.....


----------



## scrambo (Jan 21, 2018)

makka said:


> Anyone still using dream mkt thinking of a few vallies its been almost a year lol


Dream is still about and still prob the best site until the next lol search klonopin i.e clonzepam tho theres a old school vendor from SR1 called "maligan" search that instead lol

Free delivery they come from hungary in 3-5days with some of the best stealth your see and loads stronger n cheaper plus he does escrow which not many are doing nowdays.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 21, 2018)

Might even go full out and get a label printer a few jars n call the glue medicinal "cali" bud n charge 80 a 8th lmao

Fucking youth of today..... Need a shake! Sniff pub grub like its pures dropping like flys cause they carnt handle a 220mg dutchie but paying this money for some tasteless bud cause it looks good and is strong


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2018)

Some of the coffeeshops are importing flower from the US, skittlez or whatever, and all the confectionary named weed. It's like 60 euro a gram ffs......crazy yesh.
Don't seem to have any issues with gg rooting. Perhaps it is the higher temps, not sure, my prop is never below 20 and hangs around that sort of level. Potting soil, and rooting powder is what I use. Saying that, nothing will root for me know


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 22, 2018)

Think it's temps ,there coming slowly .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2018)

nearly shit myself this morning when I saw this outside

GTA VI The TOON...


----------



## scrambo (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah theres a few of em now skittles,gelato n glue are the only ones i can remember but theres all sorts of funky named strains going for silly money cause its imported from cali lmao

Bollaxs imo some fucker just has a label printer n fancy jars googles a dispensary address from over there n whacks it on the label with a fake thc % and a little weed leaf or some shite in the corner.

End of day indoor is indoor what can people taste its been grown indoor in cali?! Lol


----------



## makka (Jan 22, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Dream is still about and still prob the best site until the next lol search klonopin i.e clonzepam tho theres a old school vendor from SR1 called "maligan" search that instead lol
> 
> Free delivery they come from hungary in 3-5days with some of the best stealth your see and loads stronger n cheaper plus he does escrow which not many are doing nowdays.


Well I ended up being the impatient cunt I am and got on a pal ended up getting 10 blues and 14 nitrazepam for 25 quid bit on pricey side but oh well one hour delivery lol
Sat on bog having now wobbling trying to type this happy days shit spliff and a very happy mood lol
Hope everything is working out for you sambo u know with all the crap and that good guys don't need that hassle man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2018)

makka said:


> Well I ended up being the impatient cunt I am and got on a pal ended up getting 10 blues and 14 nitrazepam for 25 quid bit on pricey side but oh well one hour delivery lol
> Sat on bog having now wobbling trying to type this happy days shit spliff and a very happy mood lol
> Hope everything is working out for you sambo u know with all the crap and that good guys don't need that hassle man


What is it about getting mashed sat on the bog?
I've been in some right messes on my downstairs bog lol
That's where I start my canoeing expeditions from lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Think it's temps ,there coming slowly .


I got a heated prop but you couldn't adjust the temperature and it was way too hot. 30+ sometimes. I ended up getting a heat mat from a pet shop. It's for lizards or something. Works a treat. Keeps it around the 22 mark


----------



## scrambo (Jan 22, 2018)

makka said:


> Well I ended up being the impatient cunt I am and got on a pal ended up getting 10 blues and 14 nitrazepam for 25 quid bit on pricey side but oh well one hour delivery lol
> Sat on bog having now wobbling trying to type this happy days shit spliff and a very happy mood lol
> Hope everything is working out for you sambo u know with all the crap and that good guys don't need that hassle man


Thats not a bad price makka not at all, what was ya moggies tho 5 or 10mg n was the vals brand names? Still 24tabs for 25 uk to uk carnt grumble at all geezer.

Dont go doing a elvis or nowt tho n dieing on the bog lol or dont go on a benzo rampage n end up nicked either lol

Tbh mate i really think im alrite with all that shit that went on, i shat meself when it happend cause was for some heavy shit but i really wasnt involved like they thought and not heard nowt since sept last yr?! Prob get pulled in next wk tho lol but fingers crossed n all that.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 22, 2018)

I use to use a heated prop yrs ago but would get way to hot, ended using a timer on it to come on 15mins out of the hour and worked really well, would root the co's in 7-10days but you or i at least just get lazy and i think temps deffo play a huge part, ive had clones tho stay healthy in a prop but take 4-5wk but rooted all the same and grew into healthy plants.

I also tried 1 time literally chopping largish plants in half before soaked in rooting powder and planted them in soil and straight under a 600 kept the soil nice n moist but they rooted fine aswel.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2018)

scrambo said:


> I use to use a heated prop yrs ago but would get way to hot, ended using a timer on it to come on 15mins out of the hour and worked really well, would root the co's in 7-10days but you or i at least just get lazy and i think temps deffo play a huge part, ive had clones tho stay healthy in a prop but take 4-5wk but rooted all the same and grew into healthy plants.
> 
> I also tried 1 time literally chopping largish plants in half before soaked in rooting powder and planted them in soil and straight under a 600 kept the soil nice n moist but they rooted fine aswel.


I've hacked a load of branches off before flower and took clones. Two days later I left the lid off of the prop and fucked the tray totally. I took the branches out of the carrier bag trimmed them down to usual cut size then pulled the fucked ones out of the blocks and stuck the binned ones in and they all rooted lol
I think people make it too complicated. 
Two days in the bin is now my preferred method lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 22, 2018)

Deffo oscar people way over complicate all aspects of growing and make it loads harder than it needs to be.

Ive never done it meself but ive seen clones taken week 7-8 of flower with full developed buds on them that also had plenty of roots?! Yeah they take a while to reveg, but you also find with clones taken that late and reveged they then grow into some proper bushey plants


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 22, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lax is this your doing?!?
> 
> http://m.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016/01/14/personalise-nutella-jars-arsemuck-bumgravy-and-backdirt_n_8976880.html


Im getting that for the gf for valentines day


----------



## zeddd (Jan 22, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Yeah theres a few of em now skittles,gelato n glue are the only ones i can remember but theres all sorts of funky named strains going for silly money cause its imported from cali lmao
> 
> Bollaxs imo some fucker just has a label printer n fancy jars googles a dispensary address from over there n whacks it on the label with a fake thc % and a little weed leaf or some shite in the corner.
> 
> End of day indoor is indoor what can people taste its been grown indoor in cali?! Lol


I got wax sealed glass vials with a G stamp on the wax, living in hope


----------



## scrambo (Jan 22, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I got wax sealed glass vials with a G stamp on the wax, living in hope


All about having the market Z and you should have it with the tripping lot, cause it shore as shit aint no kid kids paying these prices for these funky strains they aint got the money n would just smoke spice nowdays instead lol

But country wide north and south you got smokers paying silly money for bud nowdays just cause the silly cunts think its imported lmao what do people think import is some new thing i member the "dam" bud import shite 20yr ago untll they fucked that up and "dam" import soon turnt to a meaning of sprayed weed lolol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 22, 2018)

scrambo said:


> All about having the market Z and you should have it with the tripping lot, cause it shore as shit aint no kid kids paying these prices for these funky strains they aint got the money n would just smoke spice nowdays instead lol
> 
> But country wide north and south you got smokers paying silly money for bud nowdays just cause the silly cunts think its imported lmao what do people think import is some new thing i member the "dam" bud import shite 20yr ago untll they fucked that up and "dam" import soon turnt to a meaning of sprayed weed lolol


Gg4 won’t disappoint, I got a fast food app delivery man interested


----------



## scrambo (Jan 22, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Gg4 won’t disappoint, I got a fast food app delivery man interested


Gg4 deffo wont disapoint lol it looks the bollax and is strong as fuck, but no weed imo anyway is worth the crazy prices some people are paying nowdays! Cause 80-120 a 8th like they are paying ffs id want that 8th to come with a blow job and could fucking afford it paying normal prices and a prozzie lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2018)

For that kind of money I'd want the dealer to cut my hedges, mow my lawn and wash my car and give me fifty notes change. It's taking the piss. 
A mate was telling me about it just yesterday. People paying £125 an 8th for GG#4 because it comes in fancy packaging ffs
He's got the cut and people are begrudgingly paying £250's on an oz and his is better. 
Emperors new clothes and all that. 
I know in parts of the country folk don't want exo and will pay stupid money for amnesia haze. Exo still goes for upwards of two's near me but it has to be well grown. 
A knobhead at work showed me some "really good" haze and it was solid dense bud with virtually no smell. When I told him haze shouldn't be dense because it's a sativa he reckons I ain't got a clue lol he also says it's got a really mellow high ffs
It was fucking Orange Bud the clueless cunt. I might give him a few grams of GG and see what he thinks of that but I won't lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?debug_prerolls=false&sts=17549&t=780s&v=7lVSblzukr0&oref=https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=780s&v=7lVSblzukr0&itct=CBIQpDAYAyITCJ6R0q2M7dgCFYOmFQod9DsBJDIGcmVsbWZ1SPTBsMT7-_aOiwE%3D&lact=5&has_verified=1&client=mv-google&layout=mobile

Bon appetite


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 23, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Emperors new clothes and all that.


That sum it up perfectly


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2018)

£125 a Henry... ffs I want some of that action, probably can find cheaper weed on the moon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

who can be arsed shotting 8th's though? even for the furtune per go, the knackers you'd have to speak and deal with, I just couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 23, 2018)

Bin a wile sin I been on here how's every one doin


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Imo only a moron will pay more than 200 quid an oz especially if they buy the lot,ppl are getting greedy,I sell my exo and gg4 at the same price,keep the cunts coming back n imo I wouldn't deal with someone that gullible that theyd literally pay for packaging.. Shits like the iphones of the weed game


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2018)

Evening all. Been away too long but finally back for a while. Just setting up my grow area again this week so nothing happening yet but watch this space. 
Hope everyone is still here and doing well.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Moved to my big shed n have 3 tents now,planning on an 8x8 or something with my cobx16 and a 600w barebulb.
Sms fan speed controller is on the lowest settings with cobx8 (400w) and my cobx4 for the cutting bean tent n check these for temps ￼




only regret is not doi.g it sooner n simve the fans run at the bare minimum u cant hear shit


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2018)

TheHulk11 said:


> Evening all. Been away too long but finally back for a while. Just setting up my grow area again this week so nothing happening yet but watch this space.
> Hope everyone is still here and doing well.


What you growing Hulk?


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 23, 2018)

It better be Bruce banner


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 23, 2018)

zeddd said:


> What you growing Hulk?


Exo and the zlh Gave enough cuts out to get some back. Also got a load of beans to pop. Jakes dream was a favorite of mine so will give a cpl of them a go.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah that jakes dream sample was delicious cant believe u lost it u cunt


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2018)

TheHulk11 said:


> Exo and the zlh Gave enough cuts out to get some back. Also got a load of beans to pop. Jakes dream was a favorite of mine so will give a cpl of them a go.


Miss the banter man, uk threads gone too politically correct imo


----------



## zeddd (Jan 23, 2018)

TheHulk11 said:


> Exo and the zlh Gave enough cuts out to get some back. Also got a load of beans to pop. Jakes dream was a favorite of mine so will give a cpl of them a go.


I liked the zlh for bud density, internodes were tiny, loved the flav and the buzz, but buyers hated it ffs


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Im planning too put an end to that zeddd a tent just for elites and ive plenty more space in the shed for my 3x3 veg and 4x4 that ill upgrade to maybe double the size


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

Just had 3 bags on the trot off the cano, livers with fireballs shatter mixed in. Kicked me chops off. Especially after a few pints.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I liked the zlh for bud density, internodes were tiny, loved the flav and the buzz, but buyers hated it ffs


I don't get the mass love for amnesia it's import n decent but it's hardly exciting yet it's everywhere


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't get the mass love for amnesia it's import n decent but it's hardly exciting yet it's everywhere


U see the selection of beans ive got going mate? Ill be doing a journal once I flower all gifts from abe some tasty genetics ill be sure to send a taster of any keepers out ro anyone curious


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm all for new blood. What's Abe give ya crosswise


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry for the delay id to find the pic id posted when they landed n I still cant believe how generous he was


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Thats easily a few 100 worth of beans n hed take nowth, hes a top fucking lad n an insane grower his gpd is f3 so I took extra cuts.

Ive a few veging in the 3x3 to go in kext then I cure n find my keepers.plan of action is variety,customers dont know sjit so thats what theyll get,whatever I wanna grow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Got goldengoatxgonzo veging up,gonzo and jabba Jones for the next run n the c99 Jack herer is supposed to finish fast so I may time it right n geta perpetual going gdpf2 are super impressive too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

I said this just recently to a mate. Folks will take whatevers there usually barring the odd finnicky fucks.

The folks I sell to look forward to my crop instead of getting the (usually reasonably decent) tide me over gear which is usually livers or blues done on mass, its not like we would do it but its wwll cured dey and smooth smoke for 160-170


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Got goldengoatxgonzo veging up,gonzo and jabba Jones for the next run n the c99 Jack herer is supposed to finish fast so I may time it right n geta perpetual going gdpf2 are super impressive too


Thought jack h was a fairly long flower like 13 was? Could be wrong like. Grand dady purp crossed with Larry of is purple punch and folks are raving about it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Thays very well priced.
Cant wait for livwrs blues psychosis and exo oh n gg4 as ive an irish mate thatll make sure I never lose a cut again.
Ive been selling straight exo man ppl get sick of it so some purple bud or different high ill flog it off as something thata popular atm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought jack h was a fairly long flower like 13 was? Could be wrong like. Grand dady purp crossed with Larry of is purple punch and folks are raving about it


Well ill let u know in a few qeeks and youre more than welcome for doing me that solid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Thays very well priced.
> Cant wait for livwrs blues psychosis and exo oh n gg4 as ive an irish mate thatll make sure I never lose a cut again.
> Ive been selling straight exo man ppl get sick of it so some purple bud or different high ill flog it off as something thata popular atm


Long as its not plem as purple haze haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Are they any good fuck it no ive enough clones coming my way I just got sick of losing elites


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought jack h was a fairly long flower like 13 was? Could be wrong like. Grand dady purp crossed with Larry of is purple punch and folks are raving about it


Doesnt c99 have Jack in his lineage n ez like a 50 say flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2018)

Well so it does. They used bagseed pips out of a bag of jacky h and stumbled upon c99..

Had no idea. Cindy is 2 phenos grapefruit or pineapple how either came from jH I don't know. Thought jh was mostly sative


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2018)

I grew sensi Jack Frost years ago which is a Jack Herer x super skunk and the quickest was ten weeks and it still could've gone longer and another was fourteen weeks and that could've gone longer too. Big yielders though. Huge colas all over them. 

I've been trying to get Livers back but to no avail. It suits my space. 
I should be getting psychosis so I'll see how that works with my limited headroom


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well so it does. They used bagseed pips out of a bag of jacky h and stumbled upon c99..
> 
> Had no idea. Cindy is 2 phenos grapefruit or pineapple how either came from jH I don't know. Thought jh was mostly sative


It is sativa thats whats so great about it if shes a cracker she'll be a cash crop for sure,ive two fems growing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 23, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I grew sensi Jack Frost years ago which is a Jack Herer x super skunk and the quickest was ten weeks and it still could've gone longer and another was fourteen weeks and that could've gone longer too. Big yielders though. Huge colas all over them.
> 
> I've been trying to get Livers back but to no avail. It suits my space.
> I should be getting psychosis so I'll see how that works with my limited headroom


Id be interested to see it in my nicely high tent for research purposes of course


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah zeddd the thread defo don’t seem the same as it was, I used to love the banter in here. 
What the fuck happened ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 24, 2018)

Mostly maturity


----------



## makka (Jan 24, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What is it about getting mashed sat on the bog?
> I've been in some right messes on my downstairs bog lol
> That's where I start my canoeing expeditions from lol


lol its quiet and people leave you to enjoy its the only safe sancuarylol

i understand lol


----------



## makka (Jan 24, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Thats not a bad price makka not at all, what was ya moggies tho 5 or 10mg n was the vals brand names? Still 24tabs for 25 uk to uk carnt grumble at all geezer.
> 
> Dont go doing a elvis or nowt tho n dieing on the bog lol or dont go on a benzo rampage n end up nicked either lol
> 
> Tbh mate i really think im alrite with all that shit that went on, i shat meself when it happend cause was for some heavy shit but i really wasnt involved like they thought and not heard nowt since sept last yr?! Prob get pulled in next wk tho lol but fingers crossed n all that.


so glad stuff worked out bro really has put a big smile on my face you a decent bloke and notmany left walking the streets only snakes


----------



## makka (Jan 24, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Gg4 deffo wont disapoint lol it looks the bollax and is strong as fuck, but no weed imo anyway is worth the crazy prices some people are paying nowdays! Cause 80-120 a 8th like they are paying ffs id want that 8th to come with a blow job and could fucking afford it paying normal prices and a prozzie lol


100 agreeeeeeee no weed is worth some oghe prices they ask man its ridicoulous but if i could i would sell it at that price  lol


----------



## makka (Jan 24, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thought jack h was a fairly long flower like 13 was? Could be wrong like. Grand dady purp crossed with Larry of is purple punch and folks are raving about it


Jack H is my ALL time FAV man just aint got the time to run 13 wk


----------



## makka (Jan 24, 2018)

oh yeag b$ i 4GET the nitraze was 5mg's and the blues was generic blues from pakistan it said on bliser not loose not been ignoring just coming round lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2018)

TheHulk11 said:


> Yeah zeddd the thread defo don’t seem the same as it was, I used to love the banter in here.
> What the fuck happened ?


I can’t say cos it will be taken as bullying... lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I can’t say cos it will be taken as bullying... lol


Most folk either died or got busted.....when not growing feels like you've not much to add, that and you just lose interest I think


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm sick to the fucking back ones of growing,but we all got to make a living !


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 24, 2018)

Think I might jack it all in & live on the streets chuffing crack pipes all day .


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Think I might jack it all in & live on the streets chuffing crack pipes all day .


Where would you get your drugs sent if you were on the streets. 
Plus street drugs are more often than not terrible. 
I don't think you've thought this through. 
Unless I'm misinterpreting your meaning of "crack pipes"
I was presuming you didn't mean bum cracks


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2018)

I may "stink palm" someone at work. 
I'll leave it until the summer though. 
The summer months provide a more effective stink palm


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2018)

Don't know what a stink palm is but glad i don't work next to you Oscar.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 24, 2018)

I found out when some kiwi did it to me in India, fukin gross stuck his hand in his arse crack and went for my face, slapped him when I realised. Wtf goes through someone’s mind to do that


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2018)

The main problem with stink palming someone is that you are doing it to yourself worse than the stink palmee. 
You have to be pretty committed to do it and the person has to deserve it. The best time to do it is just before the palmee is about to eat. Preferably with their hands. A sandwich or pasty is a good thing


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 24, 2018)

makka said:


> so glad stuff worked out bro really has put a big smile on my face you a decent bloke and notmany left walking the streets only snakes


We met the same rambo? Jk


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 24, 2018)

makka said:


> Jack H is my ALL time FAV man just aint got the time to run 13 wk


C99 has Jack n its 50 days.ivebtwo c99 xjh growing ive ive any keepers unlike u if u get locked up ill hold onto you for it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 24, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> The main problem with stink palming someone is that you are doing it to yourself worse than the stink palmee.
> You have to be pretty committed to do it and the person has to deserve it. The best time to do it is just before the palmee is about to eat. Preferably with their hands. A sandwich or pasty is a good thing


U stuck a dildo on ur bosses door,u dont need much convincing to do things like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2018)

DST said:


> Don't know what a stink palm is but glad i don't work next to you Oscar.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I found out when some kiwi did it to me in India, fukin gross stuck his hand in his arse crack and went for my face, slapped him when I realised. Wtf goes through someone’s mind to do that


I would have to reply with a stink forehead to the nose if someone stuck there shitty hand in my face !


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I would have to reply with a stink forehead to the nose if someone stuck there shitty hand in my face !


I would be interested to see how you would acquire a stink forehead. 
An accomplice would be essential for such an endeavour lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> U stuck a dildo on ur bosses door,u dont need much convincing to do things like that


Convincing? It was entirely my idea. I needed no encouragement lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I would be interested to see how you would acquire a stink forehead.
> An accomplice would be essential for such an endeavour lol


Stick your shitty hand in my face & I'll show you.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2018)

The stink palm is a subtle beast. It's not in the face. If the palmee knows at the point of delivery you've failed.
I now have to stink palm someone soon with all this talk. 
There's a leaving do at work soon I think I'll lineup a few targets. Hopefully there'll be a finger buffet. 

"Finger buffet" sounds even more disgusting lol


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 25, 2018)

Evening lads, thought id throw up some pics of some purple stardog. Seen the buds in full maturity they looked the dogs bollocks . Glad i found the thread again.

Take it easy.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 25, 2018)

Any recommendations on a good ozone generater? Since im in the shed the pets are grand so I want a good quality one


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Any recommendations on a good ozone generater? Since im in the shed the pets are grand so I want a good quality one


I use a uvonair 1000. I think they work very well. Sometimes I can't smell weed in my room. If I start to smell it I get a new bulb and then you can smell the ozone. I know it's not good to inhale it. 
I got it when I was just growing Livers. I upgraded my fans and filters to an 8 inch L1 ruck intake and a ten inch L1 ruck exhaust with a long ten inch phresh filter and I could still smell it outside sometimes. Then I got the uvonair and it solved it. 
http://www.growwurks.com/uvonair-1000-ozone-generator.aspx


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 25, 2018)

Is that what you've to replace them,I knew youd to replace something but wasnt sure if it was a bulb or a type of filter ffs..im leaving towards the 60 quid one but you've had yours for how many yrs?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I use a uvonair 1000. I think they work very well. Sometimes I can't smell weed in my room. If I start to smell it I get a new bulb and then you can smell the ozone. I know it's not good to inhale it.
> I got it when I was just growing Livers. I upgraded my fans and filters to an 8 inch L1 ruck intake and a ten inch L1 ruck exhaust with a long ten inch phresh filter and I could still smell it outside sometimes. Then I got the uvonair and it solved it.
> http://www.growwurks.com/uvonair-1000-ozone-generator.aspx


You will need it if you stick your hand in your arse crack


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

bruce786 said:


> Evening lads, thought id throw up some pics of some purple stardog. Seen the buds in full maturity they looked the dogs bollocks . Glad i found the thread again.
> 
> Take it easy.
> 
> View attachment 4079040


You happy with how those plants look?


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> You happy with how those plants look?


Very happy...
just to go into more background on them. They was left in the cloner for about 4 days longer then i would have liked at too high of a temperature. Stunted some of the longer roots. Transplanted them under 1200w of cobs which compounded the damage root problem. Theyll be good as gold in a few days. Good eye for spotting the issues .

Edit: They also haven't reached the main water res! 

Thanks


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

bruce786 said:


> Very happy...
> just to go into more background on them. They was left in the cloner for about 4 days longer then i would have liked at too high of a temperature. Stunted some of the longer roots. Transplanted them under 1200w of cobs which compounded the damage root problem. Theyll be good as gold in a few days. Good eye for spotting the issues .
> 
> Edit: They also haven't reached the main water res!
> ...


They look fukked


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> They look fukked


I've seen fucked... and that ain't it


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

Def plants burnt roots, quite an achievement


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 25, 2018)

Evening gents, frigg , it was cold last week fishing !!!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening gents, frigg , it was cold last week fishing !!!!!
> View attachment 4079138


Peaceful tho, no cunt nagging


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Fuck baz, that's dedication there


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Peaceful tho, no cunt nagging


Having some cunt nagging is always a choice zeddd, I choose not to have one here lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Having some cunt nagging is always a choice zeddd, I choose not to have one here lol


I was referring to a thread member


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I was referring to a thread member


Lol, that's dedication right there


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

Was like a nut job female one week before the rag


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Def plants burnt roots, quite an achievement


Thanks for the advice, Will look in to both of those! Much appreciated.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2018)

I blame the immin


bruce786 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Will look in to both of those! Much appreciated.


looks like you overdid the nutes then underdid them, if you can pull them back from that and yield then you are a great grower


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I blame the immin
> 
> looks like you overdid the nutes then underdid them, if you can pull them back from that and yield then you are a great grower


I certainly hope i can! ill throw some pics in here every few days and if you can spot anything to help then please let me know


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2018)

bruce786 said:


> Very happy...
> just to go into more background on them. They was left in the cloner for about 4 days longer then i would have liked at too high of a temperature. Stunted some of the longer roots. Transplanted them under 1200w of cobs which compounded the damage root problem. Theyll be good as gold in a few days. Good eye for spotting the issues .
> 
> Edit: They also haven't reached the main water res!
> ...


I'm not entirely sure which system you're using. I use NFT and imo the roots are the most important thing when you have basically no medium (other than spreader mat) and your newer roots look pretty good but the older ones that are slightly brown could cause issues later on. The roots virtually stop growing after four weeks of flower and any unresolved problems can spread and because there are no new roots growing to keep things moving in the right direction early issues can come back and you've no scope to solve them. 
Do you use hydrogen peroxide? It sterilises your root zone and because you are not in soil which needs bacteria as it's beneficial. 
Long story short bleach your roots with peroxide. That's not hair advice. 
Feel free to ignore my suggestions though.


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm not entirely sure whichl system you're using. I use NFT and imo the roots are the most important thing when you have basically no medium (other than spreader mat) and your newer roots look pretty good but the older ones that are slightly brown could cause issues later on. The roots virtually stop growing after four weeks of flower and any unresolved problems can spread and because there are no new roots growing to keep things moving in the right direction early issues can come back and you've no scope to solve them.
> Do you use hydrogen peroxide? It sterilises your root zone and because you are not in soil which needs bacteria as it's beneficial.
> Long story short bleach your roots with peroxide. That's not hair advice.
> Feel free to ignore my suggestions though.


For sterilisation i use calcium hypochlorite which i usually run in my cloners. Water temps are 18c with a chiller set to cool down to 19. I do use beneficials/mycos via great white. Ill monitor the root zone for a couple days and then source some hydrogen peroxide. Ill post pictures of the roots in a couple days if you'd like to touch base then!
Thanks


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2018)

Be sure to dissolve that great white properly in a separate jug or something before you add it. It can end up clumping and just sit in one lump on some roots or clog a pump. 
Like I said feel free to ignore my advice. I've always stuck to the rules of doing hydro and haven't really had any problems.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 25, 2018)

Amyome got a 20 siye airo cloner like the xstream?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Amyome got a 20 siye airo cloner like the xstream?


i have the 40 site one i think...still use soil to clone.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah I use soil aswell n never faiked bjt is it that much faster? Id try a 20 site since its my clone tent of 1.74 so ill have different stages of early veg there then my 3x3 for veging my beasts.
Getting a nice ozone generater n get carried away with free shipping  lots of things to bjy still so this is my next by. the 4m plastic sheeting is being nahiled to the windown frame n ill alao so the door n try n spot any leaks which I fond it off that I haven't


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening gents, frigg , it was cold last week fishing !!!!!
> View attachment 4079138


My days of getting my pole that hard are long gone


----------



## scrambo (Jan 26, 2018)

Howdy folks

Anyone into pc gaming seen this new geforcenow thingy? Looks well good, it streams the games to you running on gtx1080 graphics cards but you dont need a high spec pc to run it.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/geforce-now/mac-pc/


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah I use soil aswell n never faiked bjt is it that much faster? Id try a 20 site since its my clone tent of 1.74 so ill have different stages of early veg there then my 3x3 for veging my beasts.
> Getting a nice ozone generater n get carried away with free shipping View attachment 4079407 lots of things to bjy still so this is my next by. the 4m plastic sheeting is being nahiled to the windown frame n ill alao so the door n try n spot any leaks which I fond it off that I haven't


Bloody hell that ozone generator is cheap. Mine was £250. It works a treat though. I just hope that one isn't a case of "buy cheap buy twice".


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Bloody hell that ozone generator is cheap. Mine was £250. It works a treat though. I just hope that one isn't a case of "buy cheap buy twice".


Well youve to replace the plates by washing em down just youtube it so I got a bargain


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 26, 2018)

Google 
Commercial Ozone Generator 3500mg Industrial O3 Air Purifier Black DeSterilizer

and the plates are cheap as chips,universal n shit uterilizer and super low wattage.think they gottenn alot cheaper than ur time


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2018)

How does it produce the ozone? 
Mine has a bulb thing and small fan that blows it out


----------



## TheHulk11 (Jan 26, 2018)

Gonna be down staying in Birmingham tomorrow if anyone’s local and wants to grab a beer and smoke hit me up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> How does it produce the ozone?
> Mine has a bulb thing and small fan that blows it out


Ive no idea man need the fjnda first,ill youtube a few before hand


----------



## bruce786 (Jan 27, 2018)

Are you using the ozone as odor neutraliser?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone interested in a hacker trying to extort me on reddit only for me to post all hia info n sent a btc ransom of 500 e or ill let his whole family is a junkie.

Kids aye


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 27, 2018)

DST said:


> i have the 40 site one i think...still use soil to clone.


Fuck it how much will u send her to Ireland for me and shes obviously all in good nick,ive hearsd e books abouth you conniving scottie weirdos. I can pay I goads but I prefer paypal (I wwont rat u like that dick) or ethereum with grate crypto currencies rates.

I want picks asell.


I hope ur interpretation on this is what a funny guy


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2018)

I think we are all barking up the wrong tree growing proven clones. 
I saw a documentary on BBC 1. It had some dopey bird going to Swaziland and talking to growers about this mega potent new strain of cannabis. It's called Swazi Skunk and it's already flooding our streets turning people into flesh eating maniacs that are addicted to it. The plants were all tall and skinny and the buds were airy and seeded. She seem to really know her stuff though so she's frightened me into growing tight dense unseeded buds just in case I end up accidentally getting anything as dangerous as Swazi Skunk. 
Stacey Dooley her name was and I for one thank her for letting me know about this life threatening peril that's going to be on a street near me.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 28, 2018)

Sounds like a good smoke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2018)

If smoking it is what made Stacy Dooley as dim as she is. Let's get on it. Get the kids Dooley'd...


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Fuck it how much will u send her to Ireland for me and shes obviously all in good nick,ive hearsd e books abouth you conniving scottie weirdos. I can pay I goads but I prefer paypal (I wwont rat u like that dick) or ethereum with grate crypto currencies rates.
> 
> I want picks asell.
> 
> ...


I am not sure i can be arsed selling it. The post wasn't meant to be an advert to sell it. More of a...its easy to do in soil and a lot quieter and cheaper. A kind of swipe really.
Not all the round ring thingmajigs are there (not that they are too pricey). And it could do with a scrub. I'll take a pic for a laugh though...its in the greenhouse atm. I think i paid at least a million for it.....


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2018)

one careful owner: currently being used to dry fennel, basil, and broccoli seeds: full mot required:


if the price is right I'll throw in the broken measuring jug...cant say fairer than that.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 28, 2018)

^^^^^ I'll start.....8p


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 28, 2018)

DST said:


> one careful owner: currently being used to dry fennel, basil, and broccoli seeds: full mot required:
> View attachment 4080516
> 
> if the price is right I'll throw in the broken measuring jug...cant say fairer than that.


Fucking bargain mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 28, 2018)

9p


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 30, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> 21 days , 30 gg cutz & only 1 showing root yet .


....there all up & rooted now bar 2 , they took there time, don't like them root riots , I do better straight into soil.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 30, 2018)

Mine didnt like the jiffy pellets lol took about 3wks aswel.

I think its more to do with the temps in our props or conditions etc D said he aint had no trouble but u me and makka did so is prob temps.

Glad they rooted for ya tho baz is shite sweating on a batch to root.


----------



## Telebubbies (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey. Can two people please like my comment so I can post something? haha


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Telebubbies said:


> Hey. Can two people please like my comment so I can post something? haha


no!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 31, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> ....there all up & rooted now bar 2 , they took there time, don't like them root riots , I do better straight into soil.


Id 6 girls took 17 clones,powder. Rooter in soil with plastic cups on for nights on n off for no the day n get some air there oh n these clones well 12 were in a dark shed in a black bag with 6 girls I was about to fkip now theybrecovered.gove em time ive had em over 2 weeks but thats why I wanna go aeroponic I can see the root health better n when tovphone the fairy


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 31, 2018)

DST said:


> one careful owner: currently being used to dry fennel, basil, and broccoli seeds: full mot required:
> View attachment 4080516
> 
> if the price is right I'll throw in the broken measuring jug...cant say fairer than that.


Id sooner pay to clean that fucking mess up


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id sooner pay to clean that fucking mess up


fine by me fuk nuts.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Id 6 girls took 17 clones,powder. Rooter in soil with plastic cups on for nights on n off for no the day n get some air there oh n these clones well 12 were in a dark shed in a black bag with 6 girls I was about to fkip now theybrecovered.gove em time ive had em over 2 weeks but thats why I wanna go aeroponic I can see the root health better n when tovphone the fairy


you need to keep everuthing super sterile or go down the beneficials route. pain in the backside if you ask me. 
soil. cut. prop. shit light = roots.

let me know when you have found me a cleaner lad.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 31, 2018)

Suggestions for where to get a proper CHEESE strain UK and blue.......


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 31, 2018)

I've got a few new strains on the go now, I'm not fussed on the gg , it keeps me on my toes rather than "glues" me down .anyway I got some chronic berry, bubble boulder, & a few others , the beans had been in an attic for a few years ,but I got em going


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 31, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I've got a few new strains on the go now, I'm not fussed on the gg , it keeps me on my toes rather than "glues" me down .anyway I got some chronic berry, bubble boulder, & a few others , the beans had been in an attic for a few years ,but I got em going


No he means there's no real cheese in the UK or blues...its a troll stirring shit up


----------



## trichome 1 (Feb 1, 2018)

theres loads of cheese in London,skunk#1 is a good choice if you need good yield and cheese smell/taste and there is also deepcheese from dinafem which is very nice and has a very STINKY pheno but yield wasn’t great,I’m sure there are loads of great cheese strains but I only comment on what I’ve grown goodluck


----------



## trichome 1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Purple afghan kush and skywalker og both very nice smokes


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2018)

trichome 1 said:


> View attachment 4082599 Purple afghan kush and skywalker og both very nice smokes


Bit loose...jk


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 1, 2018)

trichome 1 said:


> theres loads of cheese in London,skunk#1 is a good choice if you need good yield and cheese smell/taste and there is also deepcheese from dinafem which is very nice and has a very STINKY pheno but yield wasn’t great,I’m sure there are loads of great cheese strains but I only comment on what I’ve grown goodluck


Yea its dynafems cheese and blue/c I'm growing now........and.......I've done most of the mainstream usual suspects, big Buddha,barneys farm,sannie and a few outhers ......but....I've still to yet find a strain that I'm completely happy with........I've had a few smokes of cheese I love ....but.....the clown it came from had no idea of where it came from so I'm still left guessing. .........basically I'm just looking for a GOOD UK cheese ......the stinkier the better .........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2018)

Lolz


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey you cooks across the pond! Why didn't you all tell me that your UK underground hip-hop scene is so fire?!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Hey you cooks across the pond! Why didn't you all tell me that your UK underground hip-hop scene is so fire?!


Beats(pun intended) the shit out of your melting pot melodies.
Learn to structure a very with correct grammer before u write a song...im looking at u Lil Wayne


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I've got a few new strains on the go now, I'm not fussed on the gg , it keeps me on my toes rather than "glues" me down .anyway I got some chronic berry, bubble boulder, & a few others , the beans had been in an attic for a few years ,but I got em going


U still owe me an oz..6yrs later I danced for u dick.
Man this page was the bomb


----------



## trichome 1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea its dynafems cheese and blue/c I'm growing now........and.......I've done most of the mainstream usual suspects, big Buddha,barneys farm,sannie and a few outhers ......but....I've still to yet find a strain that I'm completely happy with........I've had a few smokes of cheese I love ....but.....the clown it came from had no idea of where it came from so I'm still left guessing. .........basically I'm just looking for a GOOD UK cheese ......the stinkier the better .........


Try Kaliman cheese I think there reg but my bro loved it,high yielding too


----------



## dave gilmour (Feb 2, 2018)

Grettings, starting a new grow for the first time in years.
What seedbank (online) would you recommend.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 2, 2018)

@scrambo 

Labels for medicinal cannabis tubs.

£13 for 500

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500x-RX-PRESCRIPTION-stickers-for-squeezetop-medical-cannabis-containers-tubs/192431472322?hash=item2ccdcf3ec2:g:FsoAAOSwsABaYU2k



Get the tubs off ebay too.

I came across somebody doing exactly that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 2, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Hey you cooks across the pond! Why didn't you all tell me that your UK underground hip-hop scene is so fire?!


Skip to 4:00 and thank me later.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @scrambo
> 
> Labels for medicinal cannabis tubs.
> 
> ...


He's just up the road from me , I'm going to pick up a box of tubs & labels ....kids of today lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> @scrambo
> 
> Labels for medicinal cannabis tubs.
> 
> ...


Do u really wanna sell to ppl when they fall for that!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Do u really wanna sell to ppl when they fall for that!


??? What do u mean Slipps ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

Someone paying 3 times the prive for packinaging lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Someone paying 3 times the prive for packinaging lol


I wouldn't charge anymore for the packaging, it's only pence for the tubs & labels , just a gimmick to help move product .


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2018)

wtf is packinaging? lol. everyones doing it ffs. met a guy at the cup with little medical tubs.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 2, 2018)

.....Every little helps


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I wouldn't charge anymore for the packaging, it's only pence for the tubs & labels , just a gimmick to help move product .


Move product at a snails pace,if u want a gimmic say it wont the cannabis cup or ots the original white widown.a tub n aticker ia more parrafinalia about the gaf. I use those small mylar baga from alibaba looks space age n it wont get u don for having fake script bottles about that if they think are real youll be done for importing prescription drugs lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

DST said:


> wtf is packinaging? lol. everyones doing it ffs. met a guy at the cup with little medical tubs.


Finally someone agrees id refuse aa deal if it came in a tub


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

These are what I use,cheaper n more space age
https://www.google.ie/amp/s/m.alibaba.com/amp/countrysearch/CN/esd-moisture-barrier-bag.html



These guys makes shit spaceage n u dont smell of pot when u carry


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Finally someone agrees id refuse aa deal if it came in a tub


It's the standard in some placesI guess (US). But in the end, it does protect your bud better by it not getting squashed.
Been using these. Smell and water proof. But pricey and not really giveaways more for personal use.
https://www.noaks.de/en/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

DST said:


> It's the standard in some placesI guess (US). But in the end, it does protect your bud better by it not getting squashed.
> Been using these. Smell and water proof. But pricey and not really giveaways more for personal use.
> https://www.noaks.de/en/


If u leave a bit of air in the Mylar its squash proof.
Id sooner use my small glass jars than that but aye,im the guy that hates the glue


----------



## Raymon (Feb 2, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> These are what I use,cheaper n more space age


nice bit of gear especially with the heat sealer. seen these jammers with top flight seeds for proper presentation.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

And its resealable n smell proof...bet those rx jars aint n ive 1000s of all sizes. Go on alibaba,make a few small buys then say ur a bulk buyer that wants to test the consistency of each side n size n repeat free bags


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Skip to 4:00 and thank me later.


He had some good metaphors for sure. But I like your rappers that have more of a social message rather than the traditional "I'm the king of this rap shit". So far I like Lowkey and Akala the best.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> If u leave a bit of air in the Mylar its squash proof.
> Id sooner use my small glass jars than that but aye,im the guy that hates the glue


I am not using them to send through the post ffs. The seal is airtight and waterproof so not sure pushing air out would actually happen. It's a crap game selling deals imo, folk calling you at all hours, chapping at your door when they can't get you on a phone, wanting ticky, lists of endless loosers who owe you money, bore off with that sheeeit. Each to their own though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

DST said:


> I am not using them to send through the post ffs. The seal is airtight and waterproof so not sure pushing air out would actually happen. It's a crap game selling deals imo, folk calling you at all hours, chapping at your door when they can't get you on a phone, wanting ticky, lists of endless loosers who owe you money, bore off with that sheeeit. Each to their own though.


I dont post em bags theuro are a few cent each they arent for airmail they aint even 5.1ml thick.
Just looks dope


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

DST said:


> I am not using them to send through the post ffs. The seal is airtight and waterproof so not sure pushing air out would actually happen. It's a crap game selling deals imo, folk calling you at all hours, chapping at your door when they can't get you on a phone, wanting ticky, lists of endless loosers who owe you money, bore off with that sheeeit. Each to their own though.


I use to sling noe I just sell oz at a time of 10g for 150e fuck small deals


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

Whoever lives in crossway London its a nice gaff..sorry for intruding but someone was trying to ping me so I did some research n omg ppl all over Europe on here like holland which I assumed was DST n who would live in Slough ? Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

Like how many weird fucks okay some have a vpn like me but port analysis n ip Comparison shows alot are just creeeps


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2018)

I take it back Slough is stunning.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2018)

Packaage sniffers dont work on wickr how impressive is that


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> I take it back Slough is stunning.


I did my first E in Slough. A gaff called Slough Centre. Crazy place on an industrial estate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2018)

For smell proof bags I use these things called Bear Bags. They are used to put your food in when you go camping in areas that have bears. So yogi can't sniff out your pic a nic basket


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> For smell proof bags I use these things called Bear Bags. They are used to put your food in when you go camping in areas that have bears. So yogi can't sniff out your pic a nic basket


I aent u those small mylar bags,aren't they super convenient n cheap as chips


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 3, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whoever lives in crossway London its a nice gaff..sorry for intruding but someone was trying to ping me so I did some research n omg ppl all over Europe on here like holland which I assumed was DST n who would live in Slough ? Lol


Your a right nosey cunt slipper lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Unregistered burner phones and encrypted text services mate.
> 
> It's what they're for. lol
> 
> Can even make encrypted video calls for free with whatsapp. lol


Are u uaing signal as ur anon Mail text or what? U can encrypt ur calls n all but this apps handy


----------



## Raymon (Feb 3, 2018)

Listening to chinese whisperer claim hermaphroditism is hormonal, a reaction to stress, and not really genetic in origin.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Firstly theres different types of hermaphrodite dumbass.




http://www.embryology.ch/anglais/ugenital/patholgenital01.html

So many variables to consider that your statement is just lame


----------



## Raymon (Feb 4, 2018)

A lot of stock arriving from thailand with herm tendencies. I'm picking a crusty dragon and thinking about science.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Feb 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Hey you cooks across the pond! Why didn't you all tell me that your UK underground hip-hop scene is so fire?!


You'll be wanting to check out Akala's fire in the booth as well mate!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Raymon said:


> A lot of stock arriving from thailand with herm tendencies. I'm picking a crusty dragon and thinking about science.


Oh cannabis thats justbpoor breeding


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> He had some good metaphors for sure. But I like your rappers that have more of a social message rather than the traditional "I'm the king of this rap shit".


The series is called "Fire In The Booth" on Radio 1.

It's a platform for rappers to do a live freestyle spit and showcase what they're all about.
It's supposed to be like that, look it up.

But regardless of what he's saying it's all about Wretch's objective performance, it was lyrically flawless and his flow is spot on.
That is regarded as hands down the best 'Fire In The Booth' set that has been and it will take a lot of skill for it to be beaten.



Lowkey's good but his best work is still Alphabet Assassin and that's years old.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2018)

....Roger for the win !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

Not exactly grimey though is he. lol

Although Durham Town is!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm of that age Yorkie! Lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The series is called "Fire In The Booth" on Radio 1.
> 
> It's a platform for rappers to do a live freestyle spit and showcase what they're all about.
> It's supposed to be like that, look it up.
> ...


U poated these dudes before I love free style spoken word movement where the lyrics have multiple meanings n shit


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> ....Roger for the win !


Dubstep that shit or a good jungle beat


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

Anybody who's into Hip-Hop should look in to these groups.

Kalibre 44
Paktofonika
Pokahontaz

They're all Polish and connected to each other by way of members.

You won't understand the lyrics being in Polish obviously, but you don't need to know what they're saying to appreciate how next level the main few guys skills are.

Very very few people come close to these guys, the best guy out of them all (Magik from Kaliber 44) killed himself years ago unfortunately.

I know a lot of the lyrics to the earlier stuff cos I've had the Mrs translate them over the years, if you understand the lyrics they're even better.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

U ever hear Saul Williams yorkie?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The series is called "Fire In The Booth" on Radio 1.
> 
> It's a platform for rappers to do a live freestyle spit and showcase what they're all about.
> It's supposed to be like that, look it up.
> ...


Pm m e all these artists theyre as cliché as possible original Polish ones aswell



U probably heard of em but jedi mind tricks is good and a few Canadian rappers like mad child..fucker raps about superheroes n shit lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Only rap I jate is gang rap,its made shit of the scene but ive Polish mates n. Rap in Polish sounds sick same in Chinese believe it or not.

Anyone like highlife tribe






Or beatboxing? This Asian dude is sick 
Got me into the music,all his shits sick


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

Kaliber 44 and Paktofonika were the biggest artists in Eastern Europe ever.

Fucking massive for a very short period of time, cos Magik topped himself obviously.

Pokahontaz is the modern group that is still going, it's made from the other 2 founding members left.

Nobody else in Europe has or does come anywhere close to being as good as these guys until you get to the UK, and then there's still not many as good.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Do u mix yorkie? Thatt dub gx song would be Savage if someone had skills


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Kaliber 44 and Paktofonika were the biggest artists in Eastern Europe ever.
> 
> Fucking massive for a very short period of time, cos Magik topped himself obviously.
> 
> ...


Its the accents n social economical upbringing that brings the passion that western society has lost


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Do u mix yorkie? Thatt dub gx song would be Savage if someone had skills


I can but I'm about 5k off having my own gear again. lol

Me and a pal were just talking about this the other day, he's come across some software for the PC so I don't need CD drivers he says.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

One sick French group I cant think of not a clue what they say but that shits dope n u boost it out the car everyone will think ur cultured to fuck


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I can but I'm about 5k off having my own gear again. lol
> 
> Me and a pal were just talking about this the other day, he's come across some software for the PC so I don't need CD drivers he says.


Amazon scam or get a junkie to rob it


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 4, 2018)

You got a grow on Yorkie? GG run ?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

This is an old Paktofonika tune from the 90's.

Sick in Polish, and then there's a German kid who starts to spit a part at 2:21 and he's sick as fuck in German.






I'm gonna get on at Don to see if his Mrs will translate the German part for me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> One sick French group I cant think of not a clue what they say but that shits dope n u boost it out the car everyone will think ur cultured to fuck


I bang this old school Polish stuff harder than I do Cypress Hill. lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Y miss is germam shes home at 8 ill pm u they lyrics n me Polish mates will do whatever else is needed


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> You got a grow on Yorkie? GG run ?


In between runs.

Waiting on an inspection in a few weeks before I can set up again.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I bang this old school Polish stuff harder than I do Cypress Hill. lol


C hill got repetitive I like am aetist to release different themes per album except for the streets Mike was sick man "grand dont come for free"


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Y miss is germam shes home at 8 ill pm u they lyrics n me Polish mates will do whatever else is needed


I know the Polish stuff, the Mrs is Polish.

If any of your Polish mates are over 30 then they know exactly who Caliber 44 and Paktofonika were.

It's like being English and not knowing who the Rolling Stones are.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> In between runs.
> 
> Waiting on an inspection in a few weeks before I can set up again.


Pfft I put my plants n black bags in the shed for two days in the freezing cold n they survived but im lucky cuz I was about to flip n sje got the council call


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I know the Polish stuff, the Mrs is Polish.
> 
> If any of your Polish mates are over 30 then they know exactly who Caliber 44 and Paktofonika were.
> 
> It's like being English and not knowing who the Rolling Stones are.


I need new music its me passion ive easily 1000+ cds at home in the attic no lie n a slayer album with for permotional purposes only for the record label so thats my baby bought two so I wouldnt damage it lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Ii literally gonna download all these discographies man.thanks a million


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Actually gonna listen to that again.ive some German


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

Here then........


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

Full Paktofonika album.

*Kinematografia* 





Not sure if that's the first or second album of only 2 I think.
https://youtu.be/RuOxCa-KWao
Could download it from youtube with an online site for free.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

With the beat Its hard to understand but the gf will get it no probs shes straight up from behind the wall...dont fuck with no Berlin women..they cut u lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Actually gonna listen to that again.ive some German


His bit starts earlier actually, he's got a bit at 1:37 too so you'll just have to listen to the whole track carefully to pick up the transition into his German bit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2018)

They never get that Wretch blokes age right in the paper. He's been 32 for years ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's a track off that album above.

It's the official video for the track and it has the lyrics over the video so you can follow the Polish along at the same time.

Now yes Polish is the guys native language, but regardless, just check the flow on the syllables.

Mad skill.

*Powierzchnie Tnace*
*



*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm defo stealing that instrumental for something.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I'm defo stealing that instrumental for something.


Youre liberating it,stealing is wrong


----------



## Raymon (Feb 4, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> U ever hear Saul Williams yorkie?






I know this guy smoarks sativa


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

Raymon said:


> I know this guy smoarks sativa


Yeah bruv hes so tallented actor n all


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 4, 2018)

What a hilarious name


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2018)

Raymon said:


> I know this guy smoarks sativa


More like meth


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 5, 2018)

Nah just an insanely talented 
"*Saul Stacey Williams* (born February 29, 1972) is an American rapper, singer-songwriter, musician, slam poet, writer, and actor. He is known for his blend of poetry and alternative hip hop and for his lead roles in the 1998 independent film _Slam_ and the 2013 jukebox musical _Holler If Ya Hear Me_, featuring Tupac Shakur's music." he wrote n sang black stacy




And of course the genius that is


----------



## Raymon (Feb 5, 2018)

donated vending machines to bring (free) bare necessities to the homeless. after the concept being well received, these are now rolling out throughout the world. what the fuck took so long, i need a bottle of water and cock sanitizer!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2018)

The vending machine is the first level you need to achieve if you are to get in the canoe.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2018)

Lol you guys ... just over 3 weeks


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Lol you guys ... just over 3 weeks
> View attachment 4084789 View attachment 4084791 View attachment 4084792 View attachment 4084793 View attachment 4084794 View attachment 4084796


looks cracking mate.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2018)

Smashing it Baz


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2018)

when you guys chopping the gg? 10 weeks plus here. sure i mind you saying 11 zedd?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2018)

Cheers lads, not the best ,but I'm learning all the time


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2018)

DST said:


> when you guys chopping the gg? 10 weeks plus here. sure i mind you saying 11 zedd?


I've not let it go past 8 & a few days Yet D , going for 10 & the win this time.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2018)

this was 62 days (about a week ago) pls excuse the pic colour. still got white stigmas.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers lads, not the best ,but I'm learning all the time


aye right lol....modest to boot.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I've not let it go past 8 & a few days Yet D , going for 10 & the win this time.


Are those pictured the GG ey baz?
One of these days I'm gona have to invest... Looking damn fine!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Are those pictured the GG ey baz?
> One of these days I'm gona have to invest... Looking damn fine!


Yes mate ,all GG except I got 4 strains bottom left on one of pics,that I'm trying out


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Yes mate ,all GG except I got 4 strains bottom right on one of pics,that I'm trying out


Well if you see me greasing around you baz, you know what I'm after (one day in the future)

Did I mention they look really good and what a lovely job your doing?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2018)

DST said:


> when you guys chopping the gg? 10 weeks plus here. sure i mind you saying 11 zedd?


65 days seems good


----------



## zeddd (Feb 5, 2018)

I’m switching to P pH down ASAP with gg4 seems over sensitive to N during early flower, can inhibit the flower sets, tricky grow to optimise but Baz has done it imo


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2018)

I've put more time & effort into this one Z, made sure PH was on track & i took your advice on ec with the gg, I've been on 1.5 last last week ,they look good on it.taking it up to 2 over next few week . Just canna veg & bloom.in that Majic soil, really light & fluffy soil !.feed every day by hand, once a week just water.


----------



## Raymon (Feb 5, 2018)

zeddd said:


> More like meth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I've put more time & effort into this one Z, made sure PH was on track & i took your advice on ec with the gg, I've been on 1.5 last last week ,they look good on it.taking it up to 2 over next few week . Just canna veg & bloom.in that Majic soil, really light & fluffy soil !.feed every day by hand, once a week just water.


Look a belter them Baz. Deffo getting out for putting in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2018)

Plemon with about 3 weeks left to go. 
 
Smells bloody lush.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 6, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon with about 3 weeks left to go.
> View attachment 4085122
> Smells bloody lush.


That looks like straight up cash. Very nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2018)

Cheers. Aye, I've been asking myself why I didn't do a full run of it. mind you the blue pit in there with it are pretty stocky and the resin is daft on them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers lads, not the best ,but I'm learning all the time


Modest ol.sheep violator


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Well if you see me greasing around you baz, you know what I'm after (one day in the future)
> 
> Did I mention they look really good and what a lovely job your doing?


Ur new man unless u drop some cash no1 is helping u...trust is paramount in this game.
Ive had some serious arguments here but never posted someones house or fat Face


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon with about 3 weeks left to go.
> View attachment 4085122
> Smells bloody lush.


Man if my gdp turns out well I hope u cross them.


Have the plemon rooted yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2018)

still aint taken them man. the mother is just pulling round from flower, and taking her sweet time about it too.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

When I get my 2.4m2 ill use my 3x3 for breeding my 4x4 for veg n my 1.75 for clones...once I crop ive already got 2 g spent lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Lol you guys ... just over 3 weeks
> View attachment 4084789 View attachment 4084791 View attachment 4084792 View attachment 4084793 View attachment 4084794 View attachment 4084796


That looks fantastic Baz. The problem I see with it is having to chop it all. That's a room full of wankers cramp in the making lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 6, 2018)

Cheers Osca, yes it's a ball ache come harvest festival time !! Have yet to find a trimmer that does a good a job as manual trimming.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Cheers Osca, yes it's a ball ache come harvest festival time !! Have yet to find a trimmer that does a good a job as manual trimming.


"Hire" a Vietnamese lol


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 6, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Ur new man unless u drop some cash no1 is helping u...trust is paramount in this game.
> Ive had some serious arguments here but never posted someones house or fat Face


lol been on here since 2011, but yeah I get what your saying. I'm not expecting anyone to be helping me out with elite cuts. Just planting the seed for a time when I might want to get hold of them. When I said "invest" a few posts previous what I ment was invest some time and effort, build some more rapport. 
I know how it works on here, I certainly wouldn't be asking for anything from anyone for some years. But no harm in letting folks know that one day I might.
I'm not sure what your referring to with the posting someones house or fat face?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> lol been on here since 2011, but yeah I get what your saying. I'm not expecting anyone to be helping me out with elite cuts. Just planting the seed for a time when I might want to get hold of them. When I said "invest" a few posts previous what I ment was invest some time and effort, build some more rapport.
> I know how it works on here, I certainly wouldn't be asking for anything from anyone for some years. But no harm in letting folks know that one day I might.
> I'm not sure what your referring to with the posting someones house or fat face?


Corey Webster got the respect of The Daggers in the end lol


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 6, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Corey Webster got the respect of The Daggers in the end lol


Like Hook said, I'm a lunatic...

Looks like I'm gona have to win some more downhills to get RIU sponsorship..

I'm glad you get the reference, even if your the only one Oscaroscar


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> lol been on here since 2011, but yeah I get what your saying. I'm not expecting anyone to be helping me out with elite cuts. Just planting the seed for a time when I might want to get hold of them. When I said "invest" a few posts previous what I ment was invest some time and effort, build some more rapport.
> I know how it works on here, I certainly wouldn't be asking for anything from anyone for some years. But no harm in letting folks know that one day I might.
> I'm not sure what your referring to with the posting someones house or fat face?


2011 n 2k posta n ive only seen u a few times in here...where have u been hanging all this time (left or right lol jk)


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

Old account yet youve only posted since this YR according to ur post history


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Like Hook said, I'm a lunatic...
> 
> Looks like I'm gona have to win some more downhills to get RUI sponsorship..
> 
> I'm glad you get the reference, even if your the only one Oscaroscar


Sam flood is who you need to speak to for sponsorship lol

Beat it, you foul jerk.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 6, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> 2011 n 2k posta n ive only seen u a few times in here...where have u been hanging all this time (left or right lol jk)


I'm usually in the LED section, it took me years to come in here, everyone knew each other so it always seem a closed close knit group. To be fair I didn't spend much time on RIU until I started looking at building my own LED.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 6, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Old account yet youve only posted since this YR according to ur post history


Just looked, I can only see as far back as may 2016. Took a lot of pressing search older posts... 

Edit, that would be about the time I started looking at LED builds at a guess.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 6, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Sam flood is who you need to speak to for sponsorship lol
> 
> Beat it, you foul jerk.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

Fair enough..must be my delusional persona shining bright like a crazy diamond. 



coreywebster said:


> Just looked, I can only see as far back as may 2016. Took a lot of pressing search older posts...
> 
> Edit, that would be about the time I started looking at LED builds at a guess.


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

"Time to get your bongs, pipes and chainsaw hookas, it's time to get high with the weed nerd, medicropper"


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


>


It's even funnier now it's dated lol
The whole film is on YouTube. If I had works wifi password I'd watch it now


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 6, 2018)

Unless ur in the stix 
 you forget where I live n my moms in the middle of nowhere


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm at work though


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


>


Just watched the first twenty minutes. It's even more hilarious than I remember. there were some good skater extras in the film. Christian Hosoi is one the the most stylish and smooth skaters that have ever lived. I googled him. His life got a bit out of control on meth then it got even worse when he found god ffs
Gator murdered someone too. I didn't know any of that until just now


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 7, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Just watched the first twenty minutes. It's even more hilarious than I remember. there were some good skater extras in the film. Christian Hosoi is one the the most stylish and smooth skaters that have ever lived. I googled him. His life got a bit out of control on meth then it got even worse when he found god ffs
> Gator murdered someone too. I didn't know any of that until just now


I still cant watch any of it without watching the whole thing, mind you its an 80s film and they weren't like the 3hour epics you get these days.
Yeah some real old school skaters in there, I heard about gator murdering someone, my old mate sends me email updates about some of the old school skaters. I think there was a book about them all. I will have to ask him.
I remember when I was a kid all I wanted for a deck was a Vision Gator. Never did get one.
Just had a quick look through the credits on imdb, I knew about some of the legends of that time but Ive just seen Rodney Mullen listed. Mad!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

Stop talking about it ibwanna see it when I get home.
Do they crash empty houses n use to empty pools to skate?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

Whod of thought 3 skaters on the uk thread...well oscaroscar is half skater with his cricket passion. Bet hes got a cricket trasher hoodie(thayd be cool actually


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 7, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Stop talking about it ibwanna see it when I get home.
> Do they crash empty houses n use to empty pools to skate?


I wouldn't if you didn't grow up watching it slipper. Its cheesy as fook. Full of old school skaters but they are background stunt guys.
I showed it to a young skater some years ago, he thought I was mental for liking it. Kids ey!
If you like cheesey 80s shit then go for it, it does have early chili peppers in it too, from when they were on the brown and still did good music. 
Some good pool stuff and downhill riders but its more of a romeo and Juliet theme but with clean cut skaters vs punk style skaters.
Boy meets girl but girls from a different crowd...yadda yadda.

Just found this though, which is worth a watch..
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0271211/?ref_=tt_rec_tt
@oscaroscar this is where I heard about the Gator situation.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 7, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whod of thought 3 skaters on the uk thread...well oscaroscar is half skater with his cricket passion. Bet hes got a cricket trasher hoodie(thayd be cool actually


Yeah mad ey, wish we had the stuff back then the kids of today had. They are spoilt with skate parks and ready made half pipes now.
When I was a kid we used to find a derelict house and build a half pipe or quarter pipe and ride it till it broke or the local tramps burnt it down. lol. I could ride half pipe a bit, been young I didn't have the fear but I was never good at the street stuff.

I had an old zorlac board with gullwing trucks and some sims wheels. What did you ride slipper?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 7, 2018)

[QUOTE="coreywebster, post: 14061038, member: 338165. What did you ride slipper?[/QUOTE]
........


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah mad ey, wish we had the stuff back then the kids of today had. They are spoilt with skate parks and ready made half pipes now.
> When I was a kid we used to find a derelict house and build a half pipe or quarter pipe and ride it till it broke or the local tramps burnt it down. lol. I could ride half pipe a bit, been young I didn't have the fear but I was never good at the street stuff.
> 
> I had an old zorlac board with gullwing trucks and some sims wheels. What did you ride slipper?


Id a fish board man.

Oscaroscar post ur new Dec man its savage


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> [QUOTE="coreywebster, post: 14061038, member: 338165. What did you ride slipper?


........View attachment 4085874[/QUOTE]
Looked great from behind mate,tight as u owing me the oz lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> The one on the right is my old one. That's about fifteen years old View attachment 4085943
> View attachment 4085942


Still no wear on the new deck,embarrassing bro


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

Im atill not 100% on the new shapes,how do u find it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

They are going back to how they were when I was skating properly before they became lolly sticks with tiny wheels. 
Around 2000 the boards were basically 80's freestyle boards


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Still no wear on the new deck,embarrassing bro


That pic is from when I set it up. There is some wear on it now.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Im atill not 100% on the new shapes,how do u find it?


I like them. I have my front truck way looser than my back so it's helpful to know which end is which. That's why I put that stripe on my old one.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 7, 2018)

I thought you were about 45 Osca ! Obviously not, if your skate boarding ! Lol, I had a chopper & a grifter push bike when I was a kid , I jumped off a 5ft wall & snapped the front end in half on the grifter & smashed my bollox & knees to bits on the chopper ! ...happy days


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I thought you were about 45 Osca ! Obviously not, if your skate boarding ! Lol, I had a chopper & a grifter push bike when I was a kid , I jumped off a 5ft wall & snapped the front end in half on the grifter & smashed my bollox & knees to bits on the chopper ! ...happy days


45 year olds can skate. I've lost my bottle now though. Last time I went to a vert ramp about three years ago I could still drop in and do rock n rolls, rock fakies, fakie ollie to rock and frontside grinds. The kids there were doing kick flips off the flat ffs
When I was a kid we had concrete parks left over from the 70's and metal surface vert ramps that were like cheese graters.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm sure some 45 year olds can skate , it's just the " looking like a nonce doing half pikes with the kiddies down the skate park " bit I couldn't do ! Lol . I'd be on a register if I rocked up at Ramp World with my scooter ! Lol . My mrs boy (1 is mad on a bmx , got sponserd when he was 13 , doing back flips & shizz all over the place ...then he found weed .


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I'm sure some 45 year olds can skate , it's just the " looking like a nonce doing half pikes with the kiddies down the skate park " bit I couldn't do ! Lol . I'd be on a register if I rocked up at Ramp World with my scooter ! Lol . My mrs boy (1 is mad on a bmx , got sponserd when he was 13 , doing back flips & shizz all over the place ...then he found weed .


Anyone on a scooter should be on a register. They are terrible things. 
BMX's and skateboards are the only respectable things. 

You surprise me Baz. I thought you'd already be on some kind of register lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

Acid House Parties and crumpet is what distracted me from skating. 
I was sponsored by a shop for skating


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm sure there's a few "registers" I'm on Osca, but not the kind your thinking of


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I'm sure there's a few "registers" I'm on Osca, but not the kind your thinking of


Is there a register for using a mallet to get a full size black rubber garden gnome up an arse hole?


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I'm sure some 45 year olds can skate , it's just the " looking like a nonce doing half pikes with the kiddies down the skate park " bit I couldn't do ! Lol . I'd be on a register if I rocked up at Ramp World with my scooter ! Lol . My mrs boy (1 is mad on a bmx , got sponserd when he was 13 , doing back flips & shizz all over the place ...then he found weed .


Lol baz Ramp World, Sounds like dogging with wheelchairs


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

coreywebster said:


>


He's called Ouchy


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Lol baz Ramp World, Sounds like dogging with wheelchairs


I bet Baz is no stranger to having to jet wash the sides of his car down on his way home


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Feb 7, 2018)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


Dutch dope


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Anyone on a scooter should be on a register. They are terrible things.
> BMX's and skateboards are the only respectable things.
> 
> You surprise me Baz. I thought you'd already be on some kind of register lol


Loooolll


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

Just watched a bit more of Thrashin'
There is so much I'd forgotten about (I haven't seen it in twenty years lol) the street skating in it I could still do now. 
There are still things I say to this day out of it. 
Hey! Don't touch my Elvis. 

I looked on Wikipedia too. Meatloaf did the theme song lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2018)

If proof were needed of it being a cheesy 80's film. It is unintentionally funny


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

Npting cheesy abojt a fiah deck


----------



## 420BongRips (Feb 7, 2018)

OI !


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)

Oi


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I bet Baz is no stranger to having to jet wash the sides of his car down on his way home


...only if I stop off at ya Ma's


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 8, 2018)

You mean babas ya sheep shagger lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> You mean babas ya sheep shagger lol


....pony !!! Ya cunt .


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 8, 2018)

Dont act like ur tall enough to mount a pony baz


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Dont act like ur tall enough to mount a pony baz


....it was a small pony & I stood on a crate.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 8, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Hey! Don't touch my Elvis.
> 
> I looked on Wikipedia too. Meatloaf did the theme song lol


I still say that too, only nobody but one guy knows what the fuck I'm talking about..

Yeah that meatloaf song is unattainable. Me and my mate put the whole soundtrack together but half of it we had to rip from the movie. My mate looked up the studio that did the recording of that track and emailed one of meatloafs producers but could get any info on where to get it.

Haha is still say " Hey don't drink that! Eeh its foul" at any opportunity.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I still say that too, only nobody but one guy knows what the fuck I'm talking about..
> 
> Yeah that meatloaf song is unattainable. Me and my mate put the whole soundtrack together but half of it we had to rip from the movie. My mate looked up the studio that did the recording of that track and emailed one of meatloafs producers but could get any info on where to get it.
> 
> Haha is still say " Hey don't drink that! Eeh its foul" at any opportunity.


You need to smoke stronger shit Corey, how come no ones given you the glue yet?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

My ex Mrs sister looks like Meatloaf ....I'd do anything for love , but I'd be fucked if I'd do that !!!!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I'm sure some 45 year olds can skate , it's just the " looking like a nonce doing half pikes with the kiddies down the skate park " bit I couldn't do ! Lol . I'd be on a register if I rocked up at Ramp World with my scooter ! Lol . My mrs boy (1 is mad on a bmx , got sponserd when he was 13 , doing back flips & shizz all over the place ...then he found weed .





bazoomer said:


> My ex Mrs sister looks like Meatloaf ....I'd do anything for love , but I'd be fucked if I'd do that !!!!


Brrrhhhggh; was she a good shag tho?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I still say that too, only nobody but one guy knows what the fuck I'm talking about..
> 
> Yeah that meatloaf song is unattainable. Me and my mate put the whole soundtrack together but half of it we had to rip from the movie. My mate looked up the studio that did the recording of that track and emailed one of meatloafs producers but could get any info on where to get it.
> 
> Haha is still say " Hey don't drink that! Eeh its foul" at any opportunity.


Just watched the end of it. I'd forgotten about the fly off at the finish lol
Christian Hosoi popping ollies when everyone else is trying not to get speed wobbles. It looks like some skaters took some proper slams filming the L.A. Massacre


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

@ Z , no mate, ....I've shagged better horses !!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 8, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> @ Z , no mate, ....I've shagged better horses !!


Autofellatio?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

^^^^ not since I've put a bit of timber on Z.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2018)

Plemon with 2-3 weeks left weeks left to go. Gonna put out for sure.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 9, 2018)

What ec you run with her don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2018)

haven't the foggiest man. she can take a heavy feed no bother though.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon with 2-3 weeks left weeks left to go. Gonna put out for sure.
> View attachment 4086750 View attachment 4086751


Omg u prick tease its a stunner


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon with 2-3 weeks left weeks left to go. Gonna put out for sure.
> View attachment 4086750 View attachment 4086751


Is that from seed?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 9, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Is that from seed?


Looks like a cut, can’t wait


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2018)

Dont think any of us can wait but shes taking forever to reveg. I wanna cross her with a gdp2 or a GWH


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2018)

She's a cut.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 9, 2018)

Thats taking years to reveg lol oh but well wait...patiently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2018)

Aye she's from cut..

I put some fireballs wax into a vape pen after a few britney's last night and it taught me a lesson. Asleep on the sofa by 8 o clock. Shit is fierce.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2018)

writing was on the wall for that don. nice kip then?


----------



## makka (Feb 10, 2018)

Dons last post at 420 lol timing 

Morning gents 

Bacon butties with sweet chilli and a nice J for aftrrwards 

That oil looks nice man clean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2018)

DST said:


> writing was on the wall for that don. nice kip then?


Out like a light haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2018)

makka said:


> Dons last post at 420 lol timing
> 
> Morning gents
> 
> ...


Yeah it's made from trim off my last couple fireballs plants. Lad down the road blasted it for me n we split it. It tasted just like the smell. Lush as.

Blue pit close up pr0n


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2018)

Who the fuck are Man United....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 11, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Who the fuck are Man United....


Isnt that a gay bar?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 11, 2018)

@bazoomer u go there dont u?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 11, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> @bazoomer u go there dont u?


Yes. It's were I met you , don't you remember? I was going to give you that Oz but you were too busy getting ya blow hole stuffed by the trannies !!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 11, 2018)

Well it was the deal of a lifetime,hreat game,some fantastic receivers on and off the pitch lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 12, 2018)

Long time no see, how are you reprobates today? lol


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 13, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Anyone interested in a hacker trying to extort me on reddit only for me to post all hia info n sent a btc ransom of 500 e or ill let his whole family is a junkie.
> 
> Kids aye


link????? sounds kinda funny


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2018)

Pm there


Roobarb said:


> link????? sounds kinda funny


----------



## zeddd (Feb 13, 2018)

R1b3n4 said:


> Long time no see, how are you reprobates today? lol
> View attachment 4088450


Lol does that bird of paradise want an oz for the dance?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2018)

R1b3n4 said:


> Long time no see, how are you reprobates today? lol
> View attachment 4088450


Hey rimmer bro are u doing any grows atm


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 13, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Lol does that bird of paradise want an oz for the dance?


Shut ur fucking mouth u fat old fuck


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 14, 2018)

Feel the love in here.....


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Feel the love in here.....


 
.....init !


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 14, 2018)

I've just had a Columbo shit at work. 
I had done everything up and put my coat back on and as I was going out of the door my bumhole said "just one more thing" and back on the bog I had to go ffs


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 16, 2018)

Im sowwy?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 16, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2018)

Speaking of ginger, where is rambo?


----------



## makka (Feb 17, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 4090845


Good old school days lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2018)

Earthquake up this way yesterday!!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 18, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Hey rimmer bro are u doing any grows atm


just finished a meh GG grow and got some cali kush and Livers in the room ready to be flipped atm, just need to get a new fan first as my office fan i had in there finally died after 7 years lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 19, 2018)

R1b3n4 said:


> just finished a meh GG grow and got some cali kush and Livers in the room ready to be flipped atm, just need to get a new fan first as my office fan i had in there finally died after 7 years lol


Rvk man Savage fan


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey guys been halfway through this thread looking for a recommendation on the best place to get the best gg4(seed or cut I'm up north).....desperately need to get a new order in and posted asap guys .....cheers.....


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Hey guys been halfway through this thread looking for a recommendation on the best place to get the best gg4(seed or cut I'm up north).....desperately need to get a new order in and posted asap guys .....cheers.....


put an order in at breeders boutique and we'll throw in a couple of gg4 s1 seeds. we only take cash or bank transfer at the minute.
you haven't got a lot of chance of getting a gg4 cut from tue thread until you are well known and trusted.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 19, 2018)

Can't beat that for an offer..


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

So ive been seeing alot of different types of hash around the local young guns, and to start with i dived right in getting every different kind untill i started thinking something was too good to be true.




more on the menu and cheaper than coffee shops.
I done a search on the tube for tainted hash in U.K and found a guy with a few vid's showing how the hash he was getting was burning black smoke, bad, like polystyrene, and after holding his hand above it showed his hand covered in black soot. I immediatley burned a piece a ' violla ' Black plumes of soot just like the video's. Ive tried telling the lad selling it, but offcourse he's NOT interested.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 19, 2018)

DST said:


> put an order in at breeders boutique and we'll throw in a couple of gg4 s1 seeds. we only take cash or bank transfer at the minute.
> you haven't got a lot of chance of getting a gg4 cut from tue thread until you are well known and trusted.


Any Blue Pitts available ?


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Any Blue Pitts available ?


cuts in the uk lad.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 19, 2018)

DST said:


> put an order in at breeders boutique and we'll throw in a couple of gg4 s1 seeds. we only take cash or bank transfer at the minute.
> you haven't got a lot of chance of getting a gg4 cut from tue thread until you are well known and trusted.


Absolutely my freind ...although i usually use paypal or visa but we will get something sorted.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 19, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Absolutely my freind ...although i usually use paypal or visa but we will get something sorted.....


Not looking for shortcuts buddy just a decent seed to get me on my way with a gg4. ...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 19, 2018)

DST said:


> put an order in at breeders boutique and we'll throw in a couple of gg4 s1 seeds. we only take cash or bank transfer at the minute.
> you haven't got a lot of chance of getting a gg4 cut from tue thread until you are well known and trusted.


Literally the only seed band id buy from theure fucking quality n my freebies turnd out better dbxl


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 20, 2018)

Winter exo in NFT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2018)

Canny lush them Osc.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 21, 2018)

U could knock someone out eith them rocks


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 4093195 View attachment 4093196
> Winter exo in NFT


----------



## zeddd (Feb 21, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> So ive been seeing alot of different types of hash around the local young guns, and to start with i dived right in getting every different kind untill i started thinking something was too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds terrible, I was in India in the 80s and bought some hash on the beach in Goa, blazed some dried shoe polish for my efforts.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 21, 2018)

It certianly is man, smells good, bubbles with little heat, and i suppose it smoke's ok too, but the black soot is scarey!! Got a local guy selling a whole menu of the stuff ! OO, RS6, Super Caramello, Sputnik.... Cheap as chips but as you say Horrible


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 21, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 4093 View attachment 40931
> Winter exo in NFT


How's it Oscar !! That the cold northern nights bringing out the purp  I find it hard to stop my plants going purp. Had the Psychosis go RED




Quite a bit smaler mind


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> How's it Oscar !! That the cold northern nights bringing out the purp  I find it hard to stop my plants going purp. Had the Psychosis go RED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful colour. I've only done a couple of Psychosis plants but that's about to change. Yeah it was that cold snap in the last few weeks. I have an eight inch ruck intake blowing cold air from virtually outside blowing across the canopy between the lights. The colour hasn't really spread in to the bud though. A few of the fan leaves were almost black.
I went easy on the ripen so it didn't kill most of the leaves. I did one tank full strength and the next half strength and plain ph'd water after that. I think I'll use ripen like that in future. It makes the trim easier. You're not pulling dead yellow leaves out of the bud.
I had a couple of Glues in there but they stayed green until I stopped feeding them and then they just yellowed


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

Aye, i never saw any colouron the gglue either. A few grows back i had something going on with either my light or nutes and Everything went this Red/Purple. The cold played a part for sure but there was more than that going on.

This is the Fireballs
 ...Then   
There was 2-3 other different that all went the same..  Not sure what these 2 were, this is Jakes Dreams these were all done in the same run. Bio Bizz soil nutes and just a 400 hps. The bulb got picked up from the local screw fix of DIY joint and never laster long, it may have been that bulb but something was going on


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 22, 2018)

Im assuming thats from seed? What temps did u get down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2018)

he's in jockland man, it's been perpetually winter since 82'


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2018)

We can't all have year round tropical weather like the Toun mate.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 22, 2018)

Evening men, met a bloke today , lives miles from anywhere, lives & breaths maj. These are the cuts he currently holding , any recommendations out of the list ?

 heres menu for babies : Special queen kush
Cookies kush
GSC forum cut
Thin mint forum cut
Afgani kush
Blueberry kush forum cut
Pre 98 bubba kush forum cut 
Cheese x cheese
Uk cheese forum cut
Big Buddha cheese
Chesial
Moby dick
Jaffa cake keepers cut
White widow
Ak47
OG kush
Holy grail kush forum cut
Afgani kush
Lemon garlic OG
Original Amnesia 
Amnesia kush
Grapejelly forum cut
Cotton candy kush forum cut
Buzzlight gear
Super lemon haze
Stardawg katie upton cut
Mango shapppire
URGORG blues forum cut
Hashplant
Cali mist
Cherrypie forum cut 
Psychosis x nom nom
Buckeye purple
Zombie kush
Meth breath
NYC Diesel
Tangie Crockett cut
24k Crockett cut
Lemonade
Blueberry OG


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

I wouldn't mind seeing what all the fuss about GSC is


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

And Hash Plant. A mate had a pheno of that. It was from Sensi I think. It finished in six and a half weeks.


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, met a bloke today , lives miles from anywhere, lives & breaths maj. These are the cuts he currently holding , any recommendations out of the list ?
> 
> heres menu for babies : Special queen kush
> Cookies kush
> ...


Jesus Oscar, that's a fair old list of cuts to have access too, I thought it was hard work keeping a few ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Jesus Oscar, that's a fair old list of cuts to have access too, I thought it was hard work keeping a few ffs


Not me. It's Baz


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 22, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Not me. It's Baz


Lol, sorry Oscar. The gsc ain't a yeilder tho is it? Still good to see what the hype is about, then again it's mostly yanks hyping about it. Glue, psycho and exo and you've got it all I reckon, still nice to have a change tho.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, sorry Oscar. The gsc ain't a yeilder tho is it? Still good to see what the hype is about, then again it's mostly yanks hyping about it. Glue, psycho and exo and you've got it all I reckon, still nice to have a change tho.


I've got an increased library myself this last week. 
Got Livers back and Psychosis and a Fireballs cut to go with Exo and Glue. 
My labelling is going to be on point lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

Cookies kush
GSC forum cut
Thin mint forum cut


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 23, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, met a bloke today , lives miles from anywhere, lives & breaths maj. These are the cuts he currently holding , any recommendations out of the list ?
> 
> heres menu for babies : Special queen kush
> Cookies kush
> ...


That's some fucking selection. I would have to close my eyes and throw a dart at the list or I would be thinking about it too long.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 23, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4094628 View attachment 4094624 View attachment 4094625


Holy moly!! Is that fireballs? I jolly well hope so lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2018)

That's blue pit mate.


----------



## imnicer (Feb 23, 2018)

gsc is a real nice smoke i loved it when i tried blimms and cali connections recently in colorado, but after forking out big bucks for 5 x of each companies gsc offerings and both lots of seeds failed to germinate, tbh not too strong which i like, anyway wtf is a forum cut!!!!

Imnicer


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 23, 2018)

^^^^ I'd hazard a guess that it's a cut he got off a forum


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2018)

Forum cut has been going around for an age. Not sure where it started so nae help there i am afraid. But i would imagine so Baz.


----------



## imnicer (Feb 23, 2018)

Lol thought as much my sonics kalisnapple tropicana pheno and tga subcools agent orange and kalimans cheese #1 are forum cuts then, pmsl.
I ain't read the rules but can you do swappsies on here or not
Are you scottish dst by any chance.
Imnicer


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2018)

I believe 'forum cut' came from marking a distinction between the unreleased version and seeds that are found in that product and then grown and claimed to be the same. One of those online things.

No on the Noel Edmonds Swap Shop. Rules is rules after all.

Pars be the team.


----------



## imnicer (Feb 23, 2018)

Cheers for reply DST fair play i understand rules sort of just i never followed them in my life wonder why i have had over 100+ jobs before i went self employed, lol.

Imnicer


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2018)

Rules are there to be broken. This thread is testament to that.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Lol you guys ... just over 3 weeks
> View attachment 4084789 View attachment 4084791 View attachment 4084792 View attachment 4084793 View attachment 4084794 View attachment 4084796


Who's glue is that baz .......?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Who's glue is that baz .......?


Mine


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 24, 2018)

Why r people bragging about how many cuts they can get when they can't even give some simple info about where to buy a decent seed.......it all seems to be secret service around here........I see the point if we were asking for YOUR best genetics .....but.....no just some info on YOUR best experiences where u got decent genetics..........isn't that a good part of wot these forums r for....?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

Had a bargain at Argos today , £110 portable microscope £34 in clearance sale, bargain, much cheapness . I will take some trich porn with it later .


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

Well done in the rugby Ireland!


----------



## imnicer (Feb 24, 2018)

lol


----------



## scrambo (Feb 24, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Why r people bragging about how many cuts they can get when they can't even give some simple info about where to buy a decent seed.......it all seems to be secret service around here........I see the point if we were asking for YOUR best genetics .....but.....no just some info on YOUR best experiences where u got decent genetics..........isn't that a good part of wot these forums r for....?


Lots of people in this thread been raided,robbed,fallen out with other members, took way too many drugs over the yrs and paranoid or nuts.

Spose thats why its all abit cloak n dagger n whatnot, and also a big reason why the thread is dead as fuck nowdays.

The gg4 clone your asking about was sent over from the states to another member who got pally with a few yanks on a different forum and then it was spread about to all us older members its the real mcoy, as for seeds i aint got a clue n wouldnt even no where to suggest sorry, breeders boutique are good lads think i see something in a post about them selling some kinda glue seed.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

^^^^^ what he says ! . Evening Scrambo, hope your good


----------



## scrambo (Feb 24, 2018)

Evening baz, yeah im not too sad mate going abit nuts again i thinks n aint even taking drugs anymore whats that all about lol

You all good? Hows the missus leg now? It healed up yet?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Evening baz, yeah im not too sad mate going abit nuts again i thinks n aint even taking drugs anymore whats that all about lol
> 
> You all good? Hows the missus leg now? It healed up yet?


Awww mate, we all going a bit nuts ! Your not on ya todd. Hold in there buddy !. Nearly 4 month now the mrs had this fucking brace on !! She's getting hydrotherapy from next week & hopefully brace off week after. Cheers Sambo, nice to hear from ya.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

Just trying this scope out, ya can get real close


----------



## scrambo (Feb 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Awww mate, we all going a bit nuts ! Your not on ya todd. Hold in there buddy !. Nearly 4 month now the mrs had this fucking brace on !! She's getting hydrotherapy from next week & hopefully brace off week after. Cheers Sambo, nice to hear from ya.


Thanks mate, this aint me first rodeo tho lol ill be alrite.

Ouch! 4Months that musta been a bad leg injury, thats a proper pain in the arse having that on your leg for that long! Hopefully this hydro stuff gos well and they get it off.


----------



## scrambo (Feb 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Just trying this scope out, ya can get real close
> View attachment 4095455 View attachment 4095457 View attachment 4095458


Fuckin el mate them pics look well good! You had a result with that scope at the price you got it.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

She snapped the tendon underneath her knee mate, slipped on a muddy bank out walking dogs & her foot ended up under her arse !. 3 hrs to get her off the hill side & waiting for ambulance!. She's not been able to do fuck all ! Suffice to say I've had to run around like loon since . Yes , over £70 off that scope , I like a bargain mate


----------



## scrambo (Feb 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> She snapped the tendon underneath her knee mate, slipped on a muddy bank out walking dogs & her foot ended up under her arse !. 3 hrs to get her off the hill side & waiting for ambulance!. She's not been able to do fuck all ! Suffice to say I've had to run around like loon since . Yes , over £70 off that scope , I like a bargain mate


Would have been better off bloody breaking the bone would have healed quicker! Them tendons n whatnot take ages to recover from not that i no mate lol just the few people ive known fuck up tendons etc seem to take ages to heal and proper painful.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Would have been better off bloody breaking the bone would have healed quicker! Them tendons n whatnot take ages to recover from not that i no mate lol just the few people ive known fuck up tendons etc seem to take ages to heal and proper painful.


That's right mate, that's what dr said . They drilled threw her knee cap & had to join the tendon back with screws , good 8" scar & fat knee !


----------



## scrambo (Feb 24, 2018)

Dont like liking them posts lol fuck that the pain musta been next level shit snapping a tendon and then waiting for 3hrs to get of the cunting hill! Then months n months of it!

On a plus side tho baz must be some good pain meds about lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2018)

Lol, you said years back "I was a like whore" . She's been on trams for years after falling off a horse & hurting her back , so she's just upped the dose & cocodamol, she's had days when she's been in tears mind ,2 year ago she broke her foot on a kerb , same leg ! Lol, fucking bubble wrapping she needs !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 24, 2018)

Alreet shit heads hope all you boys are all doing good! Whats new then?


----------



## s7ickyfingers (Feb 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, met a bloke today , lives miles from anywhere, lives & breaths maj. These are the cuts he currently holding , any recommendations out of the list ?
> 
> heres menu for babies : Special queen kush
> Cookies kush
> ...


Nice list think we've met the same guy. Name starts with a B and lives in Wales by any chance?

*And....*

Just scored some stardawg (manny cut), choc mint og, platinum cookies, gelato 41, and jaffa caked cookies cuts!!! 
Woooooohooooo


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Why r people bragging about how many cuts they can get when they can't even give some simple info about where to buy a decent seed.......it all seems to be secret service around here........I see the point if we were asking for YOUR best genetics .....but.....no just some info on YOUR best experiences where u got decent genetics..........isn't that a good part of wot these forums r for....?


Eh...bragging? Someone asked for recommendations on clones. Is no one allowed to post here until you get a glue clone??
You were given an answer....obviously not an acceptabld one.....next time I'll drop off a clone on a regal cushion for you.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreet shit heads hope all you boys are all doing good! Whats new then?


same old same old here. hope you are doing well.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2018)

Howdy lads hope all is well... sum win for scotland in the rugby yesterday


----------



## scrambo (Feb 25, 2018)

In desperate need of a sausage,bacon,mushroom n cheese french stick roll..... Well carnt be arsed to go anywhere tho.


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 25, 2018)

scrambo said:


> In desperate need of a sausage,bacon,mushroom n cheese french stick roll..... Well carnt be arsed to go anywhere tho.


Just had wake n bake now tucking into last night's leftover calzone. Is it to early for a bevy?


----------



## scrambo (Feb 25, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> Just had wake n bake now tucking into last night's leftover calzone. Is it to early for a bevy?


Thats the spirit 

Wish i drank beer or something abit more socially acceptable to drink earlier, might put some ice n a slice in me vods and have a few lunchtimes ones lol


----------



## scrambo (Feb 25, 2018)

Fuck it, gonna get my lazy self up n out for some food looks quite sunny out there prob freezing.

Few bets on the league cup final aswel methinks, gooners to win it 3-1 or 4-2 something like that.


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 25, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Fuck it, gonna get my lazy self up n out for some food looks quite sunny out there prob freezing.
> 
> Few bets on the league cup final aswel methinks, gooners to win it 3-1 or 4-2 something like that.


Fuck that man it's freezing out there. Today I'm gonna be a hermit and get totally fuck faced while the missus is at work.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2018)

irish4:20 said:


> Howdy lads hope all is well... sum win for scotland in the rugby yesterday


alright mate. hows the wee Yin doing? 

quality win. listened to the anthem then had stuff to do so only saw the result. a rare win!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 25, 2018)

Shes good man 15 mnths now ... dnt know wer that went

Rare but great ha


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Just trying this scope out, ya can get real close
> View attachment 4095455 View attachment 4095457 View attachment 4095458


Has it got a screen on it? That's better than having to cover one eye like you're pissed up reading a Chinese menu. 
Is that a pube in the first two pics? Lol

I've got one of those little hand held ones that take watch batteries. 
I've tried to see if you can see spunk moving with it but I don't think the magnification is enough. I think it goes to 100X
I could be firing blanks though lol 
Have I given you an idea or have you already tried? Lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Had a bargain at Argos today , £110 portable microscope £34 in clearance sale, bargain, much cheapness . I will take some trich porn with it later .
> View attachment 4095266


It's 200X so that's double mine.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Has it got a screen on it? That's better than having to cover one eye like you're pissed up reading a Chinese menu.
> Is that a pube in the first two pics? Lol
> 
> I've got one of those little hand held ones that take watch batteries.
> ...


Lmao, no mate, I bought it to detect problems i.e. Pests & look at the triches, don't fancy shooting me muck all over it ! Lol I'm seedless anyway.& yes it has a built in screen


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Lmao, no mate, I bought it to detect problems i.e. Pests & look at the triches, don't fancy shooting me muck all over it ! Lol I'm seedless anyway.& yes it has a built in screen


Scoop some off of your car door after you've been dogging lol


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Scoop some off of your car door after you've been dogging lol


You got a fucking hard on regarding my sex life , ya don't knock one out thinking of me do u ?


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I am UK northwest and I pay £10 a gram or £120 an oz. There is some really nice blue cheese about at the moment. Waiting on some being dropped off soon.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 25, 2018)

Bigdog1980 said:


> Well I am UK northwest and I pay £10 a gram or £120 an oz. There is some really nice blue cheese about at the moment. Waiting on some being dropped off soon.


Il have 400 oz to go .


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm fucked off buying weed over here, the sooner this suspended is over the better. Only a year to go mind ffs


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy moly!! Is that fireballs? I jolly well hope so lol


can't wait to see what you do with it in the table man


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Feb 26, 2018)

Not bad for seeds I found in a £10 bag of bud.


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Feb 26, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can't wait to see what you do with it in the table man
> View attachment 4096519 View attachment 4096520


What strain u growing there buddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2018)

That's Fireballs from breedersboutique


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Feb 26, 2018)

I got my seeds out of a bag of blue cheese so that's what I think mine is lol


----------



## makka (Feb 26, 2018)

good to see some old faces in here 
only one grow on myself now so fucking
feeling it 10 weeks between crops instead of 5 or 6 burning a right hole in my briches man

that clone list looks nice baz 
fair few on I their I'd get 
not the space tho tbh 
hence closing up a tent


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 26, 2018)

DST said:


> Eh...bragging? Someone asked for recommendations on clones. Is no one allowed to post here until you get a glue clone??
> You were given an answer....obviously not an acceptabld one.....next time I'll drop off a clone on a regal cushion for you.


Wtf r u on about.dst.....until i get my glue cut.........I've never once asked for ANYTHING outher than a wee bit of info on where BUY a fkn decent seed nothing else........WTF is wrong with you ..........I've been in and out of this thread for months now trying to LIKE it ......but.......it's seems like some folk get off on the........look wot ive got and your not getting it..........phew.......


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 26, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> You got a fucking hard on regarding my sex life , ya don't knock one out thinking of me do u ?


I probably will now you've said that lol it'll dampen my ardour


----------



## zeddd (Feb 26, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Wtf r u on about.dst.....until i get my glue cut.........I've never once asked for ANYTHING outher than a wee bit of info on where BUY a fkn decent seed nothing else........WTF is wrong with you ..........I've been in and out of this thread for months now trying to LIKE it ......but.......it's seems like some folk get off on the........look wot ive got and your not getting it..........phew.......


Who are you, never seen you b4


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2018)

He reckoned I was bragging about that clone list I put up Z, I was asking advice,he must have been confused. Think D was just pointing that out & he got all Frisky lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 26, 2018)

That green eyed monster gets everywhere.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Who are you, never seen you
> Zed I'm just a run of the mill UK grower lookin to get on with a new strain....something new to me.....like glue.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Wtf r u on about.dst.....until i get my glue cut.........I've never once asked for ANYTHING outher than a wee bit of info on where BUY a fkn decent seed nothing else........WTF is wrong with you ..........I've been in and out of this thread for months now trying to LIKE it ......but.......it's seems like some folk get off on the........look wot ive got and your not getting it..........phew.......


Your post came across as childish. I apologise if it was not meant that way
Seriously. You asked a question I gave an answer (even willing to part with some gg4 s1 (i have about 10 personal) for a small purchase (some may even say donation) of a BB strain. I haven't heard from you on the BB email....then your post criticising another member who asoed legit advise on a clone list. And then the.latest reply. I'll let the "what the fuck is wrong with you" comment pass. Chill.


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 27, 2018)

@DST
I shall be making another purchase from B&B in the near future. Any chance you give me one or two of those GG s1.
I've been trying to get a GG cut but no joy. One well known member was going to sort me out gratis but he got the knock with the big red key. Another wanted €100 each.
I ain't short but I'd rather shit in me own hand and clap


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2018)

Roobarb said:


> @DST
> I shall be making another purchase from B&B in the near future. Any chance you give me one or two of those GG s1.
> I've been trying to get a GG cut but no joy. One well known member was going to sort me out gratis but he got the knock with the big red key. Another wanted €100 each.
> I ain't short but I'd rather shit in me own hand and clap


100 sheets a cut? Wtf. I say name and shame. I'll send you a gg cut if you video the crap clap.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 27, 2018)

Well if you stopped crying @Greenhouse;save. We all have the cut, it’s fukin next level shit, there are no seeds for gg4, it American clone only


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 27, 2018)

oops my bad. Thought you were talking to me


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 27, 2018)

Evening all how is every fucker??


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2018)

What happened to Trainwreck? 
Has anyone grown the cut?


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2018)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Evening all how is every fucker??


Long time. All good?


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2018)

Roobarb said:


> @DST
> I shall be making another purchase from B&B in the near future. Any chance you give me one or two of those GG s1.
> I've been trying to get a GG cut but no joy. One well known member was going to sort me out gratis but he got the knock with the big red key. Another wanted €100 each.
> I ain't short but I'd rather shit in me own hand and clap


email me at bb lad.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 27, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Had a bargain at Argos today , £110 portable microscope £34 in clearance sale, bargain, much cheapness . I will take some trich porn with it later .
> View attachment 4095266


Nice purchase baz.
Examine these objects ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2018)

easy pukka lad

I'm with Oscar. Cuts for the shit and clap


----------



## limonene (Feb 27, 2018)

Gg4 is pretty widely held in the uk, it’s really not an elite cut any more and in my opinion over hyped. Smells fucking epic though.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2018)

And for today's entertainment..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43196566

"There are three main types of street cannabis - hash (hashish or resin), herbal cannabis (weed, grass or marijuana) and high-potency cannabis or skunk."

Must give my dealer a call and ask to buy some high-potency cannabis. Kuroi gets all cannabis from London dealers, mine is from the countryside. I can't recall the last time I heard the term skunk used. In fact other than talking genetics or actual strains, or reading the news, i don't think I've ever heard someone use the term to refer to cannabis.

"The use of hash, a milder form of the drug, was not associated with increased risk of psychosis"

That's both brilliant, and hilarious. I imagine these "scientists" brains would explode if they tested some real hash.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2018)

Talking of "skunk weed" anyone remember ideal with johnny Vegas ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> And for today's entertainment..
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43196566
> 
> ...


Fuck me. What a load of nonsense


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 28, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Talking of "skunk weed" anyone remember ideal with johnny Vegas ?


Awesome program, funny with bizarre characters, loved cartoon head especially the episode when he was tripping his tits off.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 28, 2018)

DST said:


> Your post came across as childish. I apologise if it was not meant that way
> Seriously. You asked a question I gave an answer (even willing to part with some gg4 s1 (i have about 10 personal) for a small purchase (some may even say donation) of a BB strain. I haven't heard from you on the BB email....then your post criticising another member who asoed legit advise on a clone list. And then the.latest reply. I'll let the "what the fuck is wrong with you" comment pass. Chill.


Yea guys I Apologize for my heavyhanded comments.....but.....it was NOT my intention to come on here and cause a bad vibe.I had no idea of your connections with BB Zedd I do remember your recommendation and did have a look on the Breeders Boutique website which was by going to be my first choice .......really I'd just been trying to find out as much as possible about the GG4 and where to get it......


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> And for today's entertainment..
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43196566
> 
> ...


I wonder why this shit persists, I have been hearing this nonsense for over a decade. Last time I heard the term skunk used was in 1990 in a Amsterdam coffee shop


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 28, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I wonder why this shit persists, I have been hearing this nonsense for over a decade. Last time I heard the term skunk used was in 1990 in a Amsterdam coffee shop


Reefer madness man. Still going strong.
Bad news travels quicker than good.
Misinformation travels at the speed of light.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Reefer madness man. Still going strong.
> Bad news travels quicker than good.
> Misinformation travels at the speed of light.


Good point Corey, why do you think they are setting up a good weed - bad weed schism?
Also @The Yorkshireman


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 28, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Good point Corey, why do you think they are setting up a good weed - bad weed schism?


I suppose it keeps those who fear a change in laws in a strong position having an argument against it, even if its misinfo.
Plus its a great scapegoat for the increase in mental illness which is a reflection of our society, it makes folks feel safer if they can be convinced its all the evil weeds fault and not the fault of poor diet(gm foods or pesticides), poor social mobility, social pressures, inequality or the fault of the system for not been able to spot such traits at an earlier age.

Who knows for sure zeddd.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> And for today's entertainment..
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43196566
> 
> ...


my god the stock picture from getty images...wtf that certainly wouldn't make you mad.
So they do an analysis of the captured gear. But who, what, how, did they figure out that it gives you Pyschosis etc? Surely psychotic people are more likely to take drugs in an effort to relieve them of their mental pain anyway....i don't know but it sure is a fucking crap article written by someone with the mental age of a freaking 10 year old.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I suppose it keeps those who fear a change in laws in a strong position having an argument against it, even if its misinfo.
> Plus its a great scapegoat for the increase in mental illness which is a reflection of our society, it makes folks feel safer if they can be convinced its all the evil weeds fault and not the fault of poor diet(gm foods or pesticides), poor social mobility, social pressures, inequality or the fault of the system for not been able to spot such traits at an earlier age.
> 
> Who knows for sure zeddd.


So it’s the 60s weed was happy and sociable but this crazy 13 % thc is mad level destroy society, new weed is skunk, skunk will fuck with your mind vibe? IYo?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 28, 2018)

DST said:


> my god the stock picture from getty images...wtf that certainly wouldn't make you mad.
> So they do an analysis of the captured gear. But who, what, how, did they figure out that it gives you Pyschosis etc? Surely psychotic people are more likely to take drugs in an effort to relieve them of their mental pain anyway....i don't know but it sure is a fucking crap article written by someone with the mental age of a freaking 10 year old.


i think the stock photo is weed from the bekr valley, literally the worst place on earth to grow weed apart from the free lumens


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2018)

it looks about the worst weed i have ever seen so fitting.
legalisation is the only way to deal with this. all drugs.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 28, 2018)

As I say, just imagine the reaction if these scientists got their hands on the if the shatter glass or whatnot the yanks are making these days. The article and study is utterly laughable. It's like saying it's healthier to drink robinsins neat instead of diluting.

I'll try not to disagree though. If anyone fancies whipping up a batch of concentrate for Kuroi and I, you'll be doing us a favour apparently


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2018)

Fuck me, I'm dealing in bread & milk now !!! There's none anywhere lmao ...... I can do yo half oz of hovis & half a pint of semi for £60 !


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me, I'm dealing in bread & milk now !!! There's none anywhere lmao ...... I can do yo half oz of hovis & half a pint of semi for £60 !


I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a pint of gold top today.

I went to my local Sainsbury last night and the veg shelves were bare. Luckily I was after some jacket pots and they had them in. Good job or there would be murders.

In other news, stripping my groom down last few days, ready for moving house. Holy fuck there's just too much stuff.
I'm still no where near ready to take down the big tent. Starting to wish I hadn't built my airforce2 fan into a box the size of a fridge freezer too. Don't know how I'm going to get that out the house. The bin men haven't been so I cant even throw away non incriminating rubbish...
If my hair wasn't like rocking horse shit I would be pulling it out!


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Fuck me, I'm dealing in bread & milk now !!! There's none anywhere lmao ...... I can do yo half oz of hovis & half a pint of semi for £60 !


I'd want more than a semi for sixty notes lol


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I'd want more than a semi for sixty notes lol


Gold Top for you Osca !


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 1, 2018)

We're up to our knees already and its still going strong. .........I'm running a HEATER to keep temps inline.......


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2018)

Speaking of snow anyone into snowboarding?
Either of you guys @oscaroscar @theslipperbandit or anyone else?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 1, 2018)

Never got ibto snowboarding but id happily watch the shit out of it.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Never got ibto snowboarding but id happily watch the shit out of it.


Try it if you ever get chance Lax, Its a damn site less painful than slamming on a deck. Amazing what you dare do when your landing on soft (ish) snow. 

I love watching it too. Enjoyed the little bit on the winter Olympics. But I get a bit annoyed watching the womens events. I cant figure for the life of me why the women are so far behind the men on half pipe or slope style.

Edit Avoid them indoor places though! Not the same.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 1, 2018)

We'll all be snowboarding if it doesn't let up...........used to love the sled......got some great hills close and a fast sled with proper steel rails (gotta be steel)........great fun....bit like the skelton down head first.....lol..


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2018)

Thought I would use my cob light to light one last thing before it comes down.



Current board.

 
Old board.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2018)

Use to love skiing. 4 knee operations...various pieces removed, arthritis inserted for good measure, kind o leaves one a bit para to get back on the slopes.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 1, 2018)

DST said:


> Use to love skiing. 4 knee operations...various pieces removed, arthritis inserted for good measure, kind o leaves one a bit para to get back on the slopes.


That's how I first got the love of the mountain. On the old skis, but yeah they aint good for Dickie knees. Boardings not as bad since your not likely to rip knee tendons with both feet strapped in.
I tend to get a bit of arthritis in my neck, especially in winter in the UK but for some reason it didn't bother me at altitude in real cold weather. Probably so cold the moisture levels are lower.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 1, 2018)

Im fucking Swan Lake meets mens ice hockey out der on the harse frozen barren landscape of a Ard as nails ice ring skating with the missus.
Never ice skated but use to street skate (fuck u Oscars)before I got into skateboarding its all came flooding back n I made shit of miss I have my pwn ice skates in Germany....doubt those would help ya bitch...we get verry competitive.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## KrazyG (Mar 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Hope to fek the power stays on or I'm going to have to bury my crop


This may work


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 1, 2018)

Man that's alot of winding are you sure 1 won't do? You just gotta get really close.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 1, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> Man that's alot of winding are you sure 1 won't do? You just gotta get really close.


Bugger, I didn't notice they were them windy up ones !


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 1, 2018)

As for the smell I guarantee this will work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2018)

I've been sledging this week, with my lass & a thermos full of mulled wine. Far cry from a chored gas board and a bit rope like when i was a kid.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 2, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been sledging this week, with my lass & a thermos full of mulled wine. Far cry from a chored gas board and a bit rope like when i was a kid.


We had a large truck tarpaulin. ......used get about 20 of us on it at speed, on ice, downhill ..lol....had bones made of steel back then........can't say so much now....lol...


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 2, 2018)

And so the torture begins........the chop.....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2018)

you Slipps ?


----------



## imnicer (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow Greenhouse that looks like some mega chore, amazing plants btw.
Imnicer


----------



## budman111 (Mar 3, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> This may work
> View attachment 4098544


Someone is going to have an arm like Popeye come harvest


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 3, 2018)

So go on guys who's running wot atm .......I'm in soil this run been using coco for the last few grows and love it........But.......I had some biobizz Soil, food lying about and tba just wanted a change and a diff style of growing for a while.It's looking normal as far as yeild concerned,quality looks up their as well but its all been grown with HALF the effort of the coco no ph or EC to worry about......love it.......was germing 10 AK for a freind and got left with them so I grew them out with a few of my usual strain (CHEESE )and their just finishing ........well that's wots on the boil with me......


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> So go on guys who's running wot atm .......I'm in soil this run been using coco for the last few grows and love it........But.......I had some biobizz Soil, food lying about and tba just wanted a change and a diff style of growing for a while.It's looking normal as far as yeild concerned,quality looks up their as well but its all been grown with HALF the effort of the coco no ph or EC to worry about......love it.......was germing 10 AK for a freind and got left with them so I grew them out with a few of my usual strain (CHEESE )and their just finishing ........well that's wots on the boil with me......


I'm debating with myself wether to harvest tonight, dilemma I've got is I've only got half Oz left, I want to flower my mother plant which has out grown my cab and my flower cab could go another 2wks  I'm been running lemon cheese in soil for the last 2 runs which I'm bored of now and gonna give 8 ball kush a go next. The advantage of cropping tonight is we're kiddie free tonight which don't happen often.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> I'm debating with myself wether to harvest tonight, dilemma I've got is I've only got half Oz left, I want to flower my mother plant which has out grown my cab and my flower cab could go another 2wks  I'm been running lemon cheese in soil for the last 2 runs which I'm bored of now and gonna give 8 ball kush a go next. The advantage of cropping tonight is we're kiddie free tonight which don't happen often.


Dont crop too early. Vicious cycle.


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 3, 2018)

DST said:


> Dont crop too early. Vicious cycle.


Trichs about 15% amber. I hate paying for smoke and it's drier than a nuns crotch around ere.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 3, 2018)

Yea G gotta agree with DST......if in doubt give it another week. ........circumstances DO dictate when we crop........but.......think about it like this.......in a week ...at the end of flower.... a plant can pack on a substantial amount of weight


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 3, 2018)

Fuck it lads I'm gonna pluck a couple of ripe un's just to see me through a week or 2 til it's ready.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 3, 2018)

If that's wot it takes .......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 3, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> you Slipps ?


Pretty much thats my aunts name n all


----------



## zeddd (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve not been straight for years, I think running out won’t bother me, hypothetical obviously


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 4, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> So go on guys who's running wot atm .......I'm in soil this run been using coco for the last few grows and love it........But.......I had some biobizz Soil, food lying about and tba just wanted a change and a diff style of growing for a while.It's looking normal as far as yeild concerned,quality looks up their as well but its all been grown with HALF the effort of the coco no ph or EC to worry about......love it.......was germing 10 AK for a freind and got left with them so I grew them out with a few of my usual strain (CHEESE )and their just finishing ........well that's wots on the boil with me......


Just wrapped my last crop up. That was blue dream from HSO. Before that I ran incredible bulk for a few crops.
All beautiful stuff but nothing exotic.
Once I'm back to business I'm gona give something from Breeders B a go. Would of done it sooner if I had known it was a local sees for local people.


----------



## makka (Mar 4, 2018)

So fellas everybody good hopefully
This round I've got gg4 clone only and exo cheese clone only
4 right at back 1 in middle looking like an 16 to 18oz er in coco and 4 at front what's a little pale from my own laziness but oh well shit happens
Not my greatest but will do come crop time


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Just wrapped my last crop up. That was blue dream from HSO. Before that I ran incredible bulk for a few crops.
> All beautiful stuff but nothing exotic.
> Once I'm back to business I'm gona give something from Breeders B a go. Would of done it sooner if I had known it was a local sees for local people.


Ill sort u a fairy with i find a keeper with abes variety so itll be perfect in time with ur move


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Mar 5, 2018)

Another UK grower here, I pay £10 a gram or £120 an oz. I am getting back into growing as hate paying for shit deals. These are a couple of plants that I am growing from seeds I found in a bag of bud. That 1 way of getting more for your money. These are just over 4 weeks into the cycle.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2018)

My vertical cab has a GG4, a Blue Pit, an Omfdog, a Fireballs and 2 of the original Dogs....its already looking a bit too much, need some vertical growth to happen asap.
Side cab has got more dogs, my Moms/dads and seeds for the following, Heir o' the Dog, Engineers Dream, Blue Pit, Deep Blue, Black Dynamite and Dessert Breath.
Ffs. heids sore just thinking about it.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2018)

Bigdog1980 said:


> Another UK grower here, I pay £10 a gram or £120 an oz. I am getting back into growing as hate paying for shit deals. These are a couple of plants that I am growing from seeds I found in a bag of bud. That 1 way of getting more for your money. These are just over 4 weeks into the cycle. View attachment 4100419 View attachment 4100420 View attachment 4100421


Can I buy 100 oz at 120?


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably an oz of parsley at that price !


----------



## zeddd (Mar 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Probably an oz of parsley at that price !


Flank of donkey


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 5, 2018)

You in coco Corey ..........?had a couple of looks at DOG on the website. ..........and I'm away for another.......


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 5, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> You in coco Corey ..........?had a couple of looks at DOG on the website. ..........and I'm away for another.......


Yeah man. Most of my growing has been coco, bar the olden days and a few experiments. 

Hark @DST up there ^^ Bloody show off!! 

@theslipperbandit , I can only like a post once, but consider it 10 fold!


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 5, 2018)

Bigdog1980 said:


> Another UK grower here, I pay £10 a gram or £120 an oz. ] View attachment 4100421


Thems some crazy prices right there. Wacky wavey inflatable crazy ass prices!

Can I have my radiator back though? It went missing a few month back when I put it outside to drain and I'm pretty sure that's the one. It was white and had them ridges!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 5, 2018)

DST said:


> put an order in at breeders boutique and we'll throw in a couple of gg4 s1 seeds. we only take cash or bank transfer at the minute.
> you haven't got a lot of chance of getting a gg4 cut from tue thread until you are well known and trusted.


Ordering some dippy Ellsy and cheese surprise buddy from the breeders boutique ........I pay for any GG4 you can spare......wots the best way to settle with you (BB)).......It's not letting me pm you....


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Thems some crazy prices right there. Wacky wavey inflatable crazy ass prices!
> 
> Can I have my radiator back though? It went missing a few month back when I put it outside to drain and I'm pretty sure that's the one. It was white and had them ridges!


Al Harrington?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Ordering some dippy Ellsy and cheese surprise buddy from the breeders boutique ........I pay for any GG4 you can spare......wots the best way to settle with you (BB)).......It's not letting me pm you....


email me at the info address of BB and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 5, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah man. Most of my growing has been coco, bar the olden days and a few experiments.
> 
> Hark @DST up there ^^ Bloody show off!!
> 
> @theslipperbandit , I can only like a post once, but consider it 10 fold!


Yea I already new that you done soil seeing u on a few of the threads before do u think you'll ever go back to soil...?I.got a pleasant surprise this run in soil.... heavy debating on wot use next.......both have their own benefits. ....soils alot more laid back and i could be doing with a bit of laid back right now.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 5, 2018)

DST said:


> email me at the info address of BB and I'll get back to you.


Arrrrggg cheese is out of stock......u gettin it back in soon....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 5, 2018)

Trying hard to get my next crop going buddy...with some decent genetics......


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Arrrrggg cheese is out of stock......u gettin it back in soon....


i used an exo bx2 to make the strain and although it was met with good feedback i think next time the exo clone will be used. if you email we can discuss there...prefer not to chat here unless we got advertising going. main reason i turned pms off.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 6, 2018)

DST said:


> i used an exo bx2 to make the strain and although it was met with good feedback i think next time the exo clone will be used. if you email we can discuss there...prefer not to chat here unless we got advertising going. main reason i turned pms off.


Yea I can understand that buddy........do I just go to CONTACT on the website to get you...?I've been trying. ... I've opened an account and am now a member. ......


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2018)

DST said:


> Long time. All good?


All good mate, how's u goin on?

Do u lot use the App for on here? Cos I can't work this site no more lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy pukka lad
> 
> I'm with Oscar. Cuts for the shit and clap


Easy mate how's tricks?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2018)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy mate how's tricks?


Alright mate? How's things? Are you still in my neck of the woods?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 6, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Alright mate? How's things? Are you still in my neck of the woods?


Eyup mate all good cheers.. Ye mate same place about u? Fuck it's been years how u goin on?


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Mar 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Thems some crazy prices right there. Wacky wavey inflatable crazy ass prices!
> 
> Can I have my radiator back though? It went missing a few month back when I put it outside to drain and I'm pretty sure that's the one. It was white and had them ridges!


I ment 220 on the oz, bit blazed when I wrote it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2018)

PUKKA BUD said:


> All good mate, how's u goin on?
> 
> Do u lot use the App for on here? Cos I can't work this site no more lol


nah lad, just the website. just click on Watched Threads and that gives you a list of the stuff you follow and that's been updated. I don't use anything else apart from that.
alls good here.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4101706


Like those funny big hands Kenny Everet use to have lol. epic mate.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 7, 2018)

Scrumptious. ..........which purp is it.....


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2018)

DST said:


> Like those funny big hands Kenny Everet use to have lol. epic mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Scrumptious. ..........which purp is it.....


Plemon.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon.


Nice colas don did the mum reveg yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah she's just about there. I've got snips in now. Some are from a while back and have roots and buds on them. Bizarre as fook.

I lopped all the fluff off the mother and she shot new growth then started flowering again ish. Bonkers this thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

Check this one. Psycho at 9.5 all barring one cola is done and purple and one is blasting new growth and green.
 
I've chopped the lot anyway. It was all brown trichs barring the end of the green cola.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2018)

I miss the psycho,haven't grown for donkeys or heard of it round these parts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2018)

Apparently cheese x haze of some sort. I well prefer it to the straight cheese. And it's a belter for putting males to. I've a mum...


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 4101706


Fuck Me shes beautiful


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 7, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Plemon.


Hows the rooting goimg on the cuts ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2018)

Canny


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 8, 2018)

Gorgeous .....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

She's a cash cropper for sure. I doubt you'd go mad for her otherwise. I've got some daft cunts out front of my own kicking the wheelie bins up n doon. Never a dull moment ffs. Am tempted to give them a hiding but unwarranted attention n all that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

They are trying to flip a traffic come like a bottle of pop. Seriously what happened to chasing fanny as a youngun that was all we bothered with to a point.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 9, 2018)

You Scottish Don....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

The 50 have gone screaming past chased someone through the street and the pork chopper is above. Not for the first two lads this is something else. Honest it's funny as being under the radar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> You Scottish Don....?


Geordie.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Geordie.


a/f lol..

Cosis got that bluey purple eh! I had it go RED/purple. Had the cut about for 5+ yrs untill my friend literally died in his sleep and i had to watch as the police took out his gear including 2 mature plants that he had with the buds dry and still on the plant in pots lol. It gave us a wee smile and we managed to pop a piece of hash in his suit pocket before he departed.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2018)

on second peek it may be more red than blue


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2018)

Whats the story with that new UK thread lol we should take bets on how long shes active


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Whats the story with that new UK thread lol we should take bets on how long shes active


Another UK thread...how long did the other UK pretendica thread last?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2018)

I forget,not very impressive tbh so a few weeks mayve?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

Funny to think that UK folk won't come into a UK thread so they start another cosy one. People fail to see that threads are like any social situation. You come into the Pub acting big bolloxs and asking folk to buy you a drink you are most likely to be told to fek off!
Yet, coming into a thread and being the top keyboard ninja and asking for this that and claiming you do 3gpw grows is ok....folk are gonna raise their eyebrows to that stuff. Social media has turned a lot of people into social nitwits imo.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 12, 2018)

Second they rabble in about American elites but its the beans rhey bought, fucking bless


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2018)

Heres my vertical cabinet. In veg mode at the minute...couple more weeks maybe.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 12, 2018)

nice setup D.....Anyone no much about Mega Crop........?


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> nice setup D.....Anyone no much about Mega Crop........?


“MEGA CROP is an all in one, complete plant nutrient designed from the ground up. It combines the full feeding schedule and multi-product supplement lines ...”
Love google


----------



## zeddd (Mar 12, 2018)

All that’s needed is the cheapest cannabis specific nutes and optimise everything else, some don’t even use cannabis nutes and get great results


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2018)

That's the truth like Z. I use canna A&B and pk 13/14 n that's that.

Sad times round chez gin today. Landlord wants in to do the gas inspection. Pulled down the two tents and hidden all the plants at a mates. I doubt he'll want in the room but I know if I hadn't shut down he will want in. 

All my recent crop in a fuck off vac seal bag and a load of kilners into duffel bags and shot down my birds. Must be a couple of nines still spongy ffs. Should be ok airtight for a day or so. 

Blessing he didn't come last week really. The clones in the cloned had to go sadly but I'll get it set back up and new taken the morra. 

He's due in an hour. Wish us luck haha


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2018)

I would assume the gas engineer is only going to check in the cupboard where the gas meter/etc is. Landlord will have to have these checks done I imagine for their insurance and legal coverage.
Fukkin pain man. Good luck geez.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2018)

megacrop sounds like an A and B mix with some mg thrown in probably, and secrect ingredients that give you mega crops of course I am a bit lazy on nutes as well, I use supersoil mix by bio nova and throw in all sorts of soil amendments (bone meal - N, blood meal - P, vinasse K, powdered Mg, powdered Calcium (for lawns lol). And DE for micro nutes. Spend a little on these and they last you a long time as it also saves you constantly buying new soil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2018)

DST said:


> I would assume the gas engineer is only going to check in the cupboard where the gas meter/etc is. Landlord will have to have these checks done I imagine for their insurance and legal coverage.
> Fukkin pain man. Good luck geez.


came in sat for a half hour, had a chat and didn't go in the room, though I had the door open a bit. If I hadn't he would have wanted in no doubt... aye pain in the bollocks.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> came in sat for a half hour, had a chat and didn't go in the room, though I had the door open a bit. If I hadn't he would have wanted in no doubt... aye pain in the bollocks.


Nightmare buddy .....been their.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2018)

I grow in the shed n keep the rottie out back when he's there l.mao

I'm thinking to pheno hunt a nice GDP f2 to go with that colourful beauty that finally rooted I've a tiny tent I can set up. Would 12/12 clones still produce viable seeds?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2018)

Heya granddaddys phlem


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's the truth like Z. I use canna A&B and pk 13/14 n that's that.
> 
> Sad times round chez gin today. Landlord wants in to do the gas inspection. Pulled down the two tents and hidden all the plants at a mates. I doubt he'll want in the room but I know if I hadn't shut down he will want in.
> 
> ...


No booster Don..?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2018)

Pk is enough of a bootster


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2018)

Closest I come to a booster is ripen n it's a ok of 6/6 respectively


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2018)

I had my boiler and gas fire serviced last week. If the plumber asked to look elsewhere I'd tell him to fuck off and mind his own beeswax coz I own the gaff lol
No landlord inspections for me lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah if an auctioneer2around,landlords n all just I've me shed so I put the dog in the back garden


----------



## scrambo (Mar 13, 2018)

got my laptop back today woooohooo lol all the heavy shit dropped, the source of all my shit got 8yrs a few wks ago.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 13, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> No booster Don..?


PK is a booster if used correctly in tiny amounts


----------



## scrambo (Mar 13, 2018)

canna a n b, pk 13/14 n imo ripen i do love me ripen and tested it on strains so many times that i no it makes it taste better but that all ya need really nutewise, is all about the strain tho dont matter how much money your chucking at the plants nutewise unless your growing good strains it aint gonna matter much lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

kin 'ell sambo lad that took em long enough, but glad the heavy charge didn't drop on you man. that would have been a nightmare. Back to biz then?


----------



## Roobarb (Mar 14, 2018)

scrambo said:


> got my laptop back today woooohooo lol all the heavy shit dropped, the source of all my shit got 8yrs a few wks ago.


Good news Scrambo


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2018)

good news lad.....so it wasn't you in Salisbury then lol?


scrambo said:


> got my laptop back today woooohooo lol all the heavy shit dropped, the source of all my shit got 8yrs a few wks ago.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 14, 2018)

thanks lads, yeah am happy to have all the heavy shit dropped carnt lie and say i wasnt shitting a brick lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 14, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/fake_xanax_the_uks_largest_ever_dark_net_drugs_bust?intc_type=singletheme&intc_location=bbcthree&intc_campaign=bbcthree&intc_linkname=article_drugs_bust_contentcard22

an interesting little read, did wonder where all the xanax has gone still about but not half as much as it was.

them red devils the 1st batch where the bollaxs, i had 100 of em i think it was and totally lost 4days lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2018)

scrambo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/fake_xanax_the_uks_largest_ever_dark_net_drugs_bust?intc_type=singletheme&intc_location=bbcthree&intc_campaign=bbcthree&intc_linkname=article_drugs_bust_contentcard22
> 
> an interesting little read, did wonder where all the xanax has gone still about but not half as much as it was.
> 
> them red devils the 1st batch where the bollaxs, i had 100 of em i think it was and totally lost 4days lmao


Interesting read. It actually seemed factual which is unusual for the beeb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

scrambo said:


> thanks lads, yeah am happy to have all the heavy shit dropped carnt lie and say i wasnt shitting a brick lol


Back to the same gaff or you look in for a new pad then,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

Shits


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 14, 2018)

scrambo said:


> canna a n b, pk 13/14 n imo ripen i do love me ripen and tested it on strains so many times that i no it makes it taste better but that all ya need really nutewise, is all about the strain tho dont matter how much money your chucking at the plants nutewise unless your growing good strains it aint gonna matter much lol


Absolutely .......genetics r everything in my op......


----------



## scrambo (Mar 14, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Back to the same gaff or you look in for a new pad then,


fuck nos how mate but (touch wood) no1 said anything to me housing association, still gonna get an exchange i think but will stay retired for the time being me thinks don.

yeah when i think about the xanaxs and the blackouts not remembering a fucking thing does make think what was the fucking point lol them red devils i literally come around 4days later with no idea what i had been doing and was covered in cuts and bruises and had a really busted up ankle, think i sent ya a pic of it was a few yrs ago now.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 14, 2018)

scrambo said:


> canna a n b, pk 13/14 n imo ripen i do love me ripen and tested it on strains so many times that i no it makes it taste better but that all ya need really nutewise, is all about the strain tho dont matter how much money your chucking at the plants nutewise unless your growing good strains it aint gonna matter much lol


Absolutely .......genetics r everything in my op......


----------



## scrambo (Mar 14, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Absolutely .......genetics r everything in my op......


yeah deffo greenhouse, enough light, enough nutes, right temps and with good strains you got good weed, oh yeah carnt forget the dry amount of times ive seen peoples weed and its been grown nice but then they get too hungry right at the end and fuck it all up with a bad dry


----------



## scrambo (Mar 14, 2018)

lolol ^^^^^ lolol

shouldnt laugh mate i no sorry, but i member when you done that you was falling of that fucking bike and breaking ya phone seemed like every few days lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2018)

Xanax ruin me. Valium are just about my limit. I always did a few when I was doing my stealth canoeing on the downstairs bog. I thought it'd keep me calm and not start blasting music at 3am lol
I'm out the other side of my E stage now though. I had one of the worst things that can happen in your lifetime and I just didn't feel like it anymore. I've done the odd one here and there but it's just not worth it now.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2018)

Xanax ruin me. Valium are just about my limit. I always did a few when I was doing my stealth canoeing on the downstairs bog. I thought it'd keep me calm and not start blasting music at 3am lol
I'm out the other side of my E stage now though. I had one of the worst things that can happen in your lifetime and I just didn't feel like it anymore. I've done the odd one here and there but it's just not worth it now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2018)

scrambo said:


> lolol ^^^^^ lolol
> 
> shouldnt laugh mate i no sorry, but i member when you done that you was falling of that fucking bike and breaking ya phone seemed like every few days lol


Aye it was a right pain in the freckle its going to charity I can't be fucked with it anymore. This is if you can specify that you don't wan any bearded wanger to turn into a fixe... thou you cant really put that in ads apparently...


----------



## scrambo (Mar 14, 2018)

i member seeing a documentry yrs ago about legal trials of people using mdma to help cope with grief n loss etc it was being given to terminally ill people to help them speak to there familys more openly and that, was just having a look for the doc couldnt find it but see they now doing trials with mdma to help people with that ptsd.

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/dec/01/fda-mdma-ptsd-final-trials

them xanaxs fuck me up aswel, but i just carnt control meself with the benzos and will munch handfuls fuck nos why really when i look back at it now cause i would just turn into a complete mongo lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 14, 2018)

Well we all saw what dealing band is did to me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2018)

Xanax ruin me. Valium are just about my limit. I always did a few when I was doing my stealth canoeing on the downstairs bog. I thought it'd keep me calm and not start blasting music at 3am lol
I'm out the other side of my E stage now though. I had one of the worst things that can happen in your lifetime and I just didn't feel like it anymore. I've done the odd one here and there but it's just not worth it now.


----------



## makka (Mar 15, 2018)

@scrambo good news lad


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 15, 2018)

To many chems in all the tabs now (vallies uppers ect)their Making most of them in backstreet workshops now(fake ones).....hardly ever see the real deal tabs around now because of that.....


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

some tasty Moroccan hash, havent had a smoke in ages


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Oooh I do love a nice bit of hash. Simpler times eh

Hand made, rolled,folded and rolled out flat. None of this whisking to intoto got the oils out your hands. I mix top and bottom micron pags and mix all gread for was but the result it still bubbling goodnee

Dry ice is the future but it still needs a secondary prices. Goes down the big was but might make it expload

I newnearly ble my bids loo up going the east down it after we did the soft. Good return no d) she wasn't me take say in we could have cracker the shitter...


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

deffo mate, i do like a nice bit of hash.

prices are pretty good nowdays compared to all the over priced bud aswel, one on the left is caramellow/culero whatever ya wana call it lol some of the better Moroccan your getting and was 45 for 5g


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

I'd rather have nice too was in a bin than green I barely smoke week anymore a like quality control n that is.. I've been playing with a vape with the weed shatter mixed in. Two tanks. One for gear and one for the goodies. Ming a few times I've not turned down and take alike 6 koi ta work odd the t.hc side n have to have a word with means.. 

Best hash I had in Amsterdam is tabisla man that ia aomerhing else. Not heave funxtional and happy.

I miss that place man


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

i need to go dam again, only ever been the once as a kid and i do like me hash.

i like the old shit tho, the tempal ball,good qaulity indian charas, gold seal, proper pollen not fucking soap bar or a grade or so above lol i find the bubble hash n extracts made from indoor crops too strong, and i dunno just them old hash's have a certain kinda flavour n stone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

scrambo said:


> deffo mate, i do like a nice bit of hash.
> 
> prices are pretty good nowdays compared to all the over priced bud aswel, one on the left is caramellow/culero whatever ya wana call it lol some of the better Moroccan your getting and was 45 for 5g



I know greens more profitable but what if we pulled the stakes. Got the super elits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

And just made high end extract charge what you want in them daft pots....


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

gotta have the market tho don, i no many smokers long time every day on the weed that never had a dab in there lifes and dont really plan to either, but most deffo if you have got the market your on to a proper earner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah it's a shame it's all rosin this and wax purer than th queens fanny bah blah blad. 

Surely we could go one or half dozen strains and start our I've collective just doing extracts and extras. Fuck sake we've the knowledge yorkie can get his lab count on. We be set


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

half of us in here not long been nicked, gone mad, had kids, died lol would be quite the fucking collective.... i do no what ya saying tho don and im shore theres plenty doing it and making a killing, ive never been to one but quite a few ''coffeeshops'' so to speak in london now and charging insane prices, or all this cali weed shite, people making some serious wedge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

It's not the case of having the bottle but you can't have a lady n a family without looking over the should. Not that that a way I'm after. Yeah single and nowt to lose maybe it I've to much lose now.

I don't want to piece meal it anymore i see our man.in Spain's and a few others in California and thin what the fuck am I doing her. 

I just wanna earn enough to be copy same as rest of us. Well I have the odd scarface moment but it a who doesnt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

I often wonder if we'd just done with off the rail would we be in this mess


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

My memry is select if it's seemed unimportant it to be man.


scrambo said:


> i no mate we spoke about that many times, your memory is shot lol
> 
> half of us in here not long been nicked, gone mad, had kids, died lol would be quite the fucking collective.... i do no what ya saying tho don and im shore theres plenty doing it and making a killing, ive never been to one but quite a few ''coffeeshops'' so to speak in london now and charging insane prices, or all this cali weed shite, people making some serious wedge


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

yeah most deffo don is about what you gotta to lose nowdays and that controls alot, you got options tho mate your not proper tied down with kids or owt.

you been behaving yourself of late then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Maybe we'll see it change in out lifetime. Maybe. 

Honestly I been ruining about a carrot change and woeking for myself. Making other business rich Is bollocks nmn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

scrambo said:


> yeah most deffo don is about what you gotta to lose nowdays and that controls alot, you got options tho mate your not proper tied down with kids or owt.
> 
> you been behaving yourself of late then?


Yeah prettt muxh she had a go o my weed lace vape pe the other wee. Seeilusly i thought i could muxh and im 15+stone. Mate she ate eveything on the hous. Like no paise. It was mental.

She a . Going I to my gaff to save coin afore we shit to Berlin in the summer... which freaks me out but this what is is 

Sure they new good weed there too.

How's yasel n relieved I bet!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

I had the cig thing turned up to 40 for a good boy and forgot to turn the fucked for. We were both like school bairne


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

lool ive seen that munching mate im murder for it meself is a big part of why i try not to smoke too much. You been making vape juice have ya sweet, thats proper pricey online.

im alrite mate, same old shit. Most deffo relieved tho about getting me lappy back n the heavy shit dropped.

fucking bored mind, need to get a hobby or do a college course or something bored out me fucking mind, birthday in a few wk enter in the wrong side of 30s depressing....lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Counting to learning german mind some of their words are bonkers gloves are horrendous and handility it's an machine gun speed

I've duolinga app whixh is canny.

Get this right Germany and .owt of Europe when glove into s flat they don't have s kitchen like a tab and sink on the wall n that it.

Bonkers I tell then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

scrambo said:


> lool ive seen that munching mate im murder for it meself is a big part of why i try not to smoke too much. You been making vape juice have ya sweet, thats proper pricey online.
> 
> im alrite mate, same old shit. Most deffo relieved tho about getting me lappy back n the heavy shit dropped.
> 
> fucking bored mind, need to get a hobby or do a college course or something bored out me fucking mind, birthday in a few wk enter in the wrong side of 30s depressing....lol


Ah m8 there some much to choose from it does me snapped. About 30 flavours few I just went for 3 eat Well as. One like benelyn the o the is a tab replace mwnr who defiwts the fucking purpose and the law one is queen of pudding but I think I got done Thames as the bloke said this is my cave but he like a house end


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

You're mature student now no? Get to a open day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

I want to be an entrepreneur me but everything I have a good idea some twats nicked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

scrambo said:


> lool ive seen that munching mate im murder for it meself is a big part of why i try not to smoke too much. You been making vape juice have ya sweet, thats proper pricey online.
> 
> im alrite mate, same old shit. Most deffo relieved tho about getting me lappy back n the heavy shit dropped.
> 
> fucking bored mind, need to get a hobby or do a college course or something bored out me fucking mind, birthday in a few wk enter in the wrong side of 30s depressing....lol


Seriously take up a beginners martial arts course. Ticks boxes all. It's totalling techniqui. hurting the other guy it's like fighting and stars together.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 15, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Seriously take up a beginners martial arts course. Ticks boxes all I've. Fitness self dafeñce. For a postwar o your back and how to be a double naughtyhad bastard


yeah exercise is deffo something i fucking need mate lol might join a gym down the road from me try get some weight off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Honest a sport is easier especially one u like man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

Jujitsu dis wonders from nut and body


And rage...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2018)

scrambo said:


> yeah exercise is deffo something i fucking need mate lol might join a gym down the road from me try get some weight off


Got anyone to go with you. Motivate you like


----------



## Thc247 (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes yes 
What's Happening bitches! 
Been a while how's every one doing ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 17, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Honest a sport is easier especially one u like man


True that. I've been trying to skate a bit more lately. 
It's a lot harder now. My bottles gone and my flexibility has deserted me. All the spring in my tendons or whatever it is has fucked off too. Things I didn't give a second thought about I find difficult. If I go twice a week for a few months it'll get easier. I know I'll never get back to how I was but I still enjoy it. 
I tell myself that Tony Hawk has got quite a few years on me and he still rips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2018)

I never really had much bottle on a bmx never mind a skateboard. Now I get twitchy banking hard on my racer.

The jitsu gives me doms for 2 days each week but I love it. Feels way better than working out lifting weights. Caught my sparring partner with a corker on Thursday. Fainted a left and superman'd him with a right. Proper brain rattler he said. Makes a change from him doing it to me.

Just been for a mix massage Swedish Thai and hot stone's. First Thai massage I've had. She was bending my legs into what felt like a leg lock we do in training I was shitting it haha. Surprising how hard they work you in proper Thai massage.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 17, 2018)

^^^^ me love you long time mr Don, 10 dolla


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2018)

120 dollar for 90 mins actually...


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 17, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 120 dollar for 90 mins actually...


Sounds like a bit of quality at those prices Don....lol....
Question. ....earlier in the thread a few of u guys commented that boosters and the like we're not needed and that base nuitrients r plenty enuff for a successful grow.....I do agree(to a certain extent )....but.......surely by adding these tried and tested additives gain is to be got ....yes...?
Personally I like my plants to need food as opposed to having it an tap constantly,......


----------



## zeddd (Mar 17, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 120 dollar for 90 mins actually...


Mr don u wan maasag your fren?
First time I got asked that I was; what friend?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Got anyone to go with you. Motivate you like


I workoiut at home no motivation needed just a solid routine.
I went back as a mature student n did programmin n hated it shits the devil's tool


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

two more weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Sounds like a bit of quality at those prices Don....lol....
> Question. ....earlier in the thread a few of u guys commented that boosters and the like we're not needed and that base nuitrients r plenty enuff for a successful grow.....I do agree(to a certain extent )....but.......surely by adding these tried and tested additives gain is to be got ....yes...?
> Personally I like my plants to need food as opposed to having it an tap constantly,......


Issue with that is your plants are constantly hungry and as a result underperforming. Over fert is just as bad though so the balance is key. Boost isn't really needed if your giving the plant all it needs in regular feed, it will produce to it's potential if all the conditions are met/right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Mr don u wan maasag your fren?
> First time I got asked that I was; what friend?


 ha funny the lass didn't ask. Maybe cos my bird was on the next table...

Bruised up n doon today mind..


theslipperbandit said:


> I workoiut at home no motivation needed just a solid routine.
> I went back as a mature student n did programmin n hated it shits the devil's tool


 I need to get out, motivating myself at home when I have alsorts of distractions doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> two more weeks


Can't see the pic man?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

Seriously? 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/20180315_120936-1365x1024_noexif-jpg.4105933/


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

Now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2018)

Na red x's


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes just looks at me thread lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Sounds like a bit of quality at those prices Don....lol....
> Question. ....earlier in the thread a few of u guys commented that boosters and the like we're not needed and that base nuitrients r plenty enuff for a successful grow.....I do agree(to a certain extent )....but.......surely by adding these tried and tested additives gain is to be got ....yes...?
> Personally I like my plants to need food as opposed to having it an tap constantly,......


i never use boosters. i don't change the feed i give em in veg or flower except increasing it a bit in flower. feed the medium.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 18, 2018)

I give veg till week 5 then flowering n finish the last two weeks with ripen since it's a mild pk


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 18, 2018)

DST said:


> i never use boosters. i don't change the feed i give em in veg or flower except increasing it a bit in flower. feed the medium.


Yea but r you only using base nuits.........earlier someone mentioned using only canna a+B and some pk when needed in flower......?


----------



## megrowweed (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys sorry to butt in i thought someone could help me out quicker here. It's my first time growing and i would like to know when to start feeding my plant with nutrients. It's been about a week since i have planted my seedling and now it has the first four leafs so do i start feeding it with nutrients and keep in mind i'm using a 20-20-20 fert because it's the only one available to me


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 18, 2018)

Hoping my beans land tomorrow D......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 18, 2018)

W


megrowweed said:


> Hey guys sorry to butt in i thought someone could help me out quicker here. It's my first time growing and i would like to know when to start feeding my plant with nutrients. It's been about a week since i have planted my seedling and now it has the first four leafs so do i start feeding it with nutrients and keep in mind i'm using a 20-20-20 fert because it's the only one available to me


wot soil u using. .....?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea but r you only using base nuits.........earlier someone mentioned using only canna a+B and some pk when needed in flower......?


supersoil by bio nova. 1 part nute is the only nute i use. never use pk or boosters. 
i do have mono N for plant issues. i use soil amendments. add enzymes and ca and mg and bonemeal, bloodmeal, and Vinasse.


----------



## megrowweed (Mar 18, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> W
> 
> wot soil u using. .....?


i'm using a mix of coco and perlite


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2018)

megrowweed said:


> i'm using a mix of coco and perlite


give them no more than half of the recommended dose of the nutrients you have. then slowing increase.


----------



## megrowweed (Mar 18, 2018)

DST said:


> give them no more than half of the recommended dose of the nutrients you have. then slowing increase.


should i feed it on a weekly basis?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 18, 2018)

DST said:


> supersoil by bio nova. 1 part nute is the only nute i use. never use pk or boosters.
> i do have mono N for plant issues. i use soil amendments. add enzymes and ca and mg and bonemeal, bloodmeal, and Vinasse.


Myco or silica.....?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 18, 2018)

megrowweed said:


> should i feed it on a weekly basis?


As directed on the bottle but as mentioned. ...half the strength. ......wot food r u using. .....your not very forcoming with info r u....?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 18, 2018)

Ant out of Ant and Dec has been nicked for crashing his motor pissed up. He'll probably fail a drug test too. Dec will be a bit upset too I would imagine.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Myco or silica.....?


I use a foliar feed with silica in it. Mycorrizhae I actually need to get a new batch of.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2018)

megrowweed said:


> should i feed it on a weekly basis?


If in coco you should feed everytime you water with perhaps 1 time per week just water. I am not really a coco grower but coco has no nutritional value in it for your plants. It's simply a medium.


----------



## megrowweed (Mar 19, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> As directed on the bottle but as mentioned. ...half the strength. ......wot food r u using. .....your not very forcoming with info r u....?


I'm using a 20-20-20 fertilizer how often do you think i should feed the coco?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea but r you only using base nuits.........earlier someone mentioned using only canna a+B and some pk when needed in flower......?


all you need man!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 19, 2018)

megrowweed said:


> I'm using a 20-20-20 fertilizer how often do you think i should feed the coco?


@rodger the shrubber gave u all the advice u need on the outher thread u have going mate......if your in coco give it quarter strength every day with water.?....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 19, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all you need man!


Can't see the pic.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 19, 2018)

Do u use canna food and medium Don.....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2018)

Aye canna and coco. Pics of my last crop are in the journal link in my sig few pages back


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 19, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye canna and coco. Pics of my last crop are in the journal link in my sig few pages back


Do you feed water every day till runoff..?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2018)

I feed every water usually every 2-3 days and I don't have run off.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm in pots for my next run. I'm dreading it ffs
All that fucking about with jugs and pouring it into pots and filling pots with coco then getting rid of it all at the end. Ball ache


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2018)

I use a 6L watering can and re use the coco. Carrier bag with rootballs isnt that hard to dispose of. Mind I'm not growing in a loft....


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 19, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I use a 6L watering can and re use the coco. Carrier bag with rootballs isnt that hard to dispose of. Mind I'm not growing in a loft....


I might just say fuck it and and put them on the table. They'll all get the same feed and lump it


----------



## zeddd (Mar 19, 2018)

Where the fuk does someone live if the only fertiliser is 3x20. If it’s ya first grow in medium only then get some formulex, follow the label and feed every watering


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Where the fuk does someone live if the only fertiliser is 3x20. If it’s ya first grow in medium only then get some formulex, follow the label and feed every watering


I don't think the guy has looked further than the end of his nose for anything to be honest.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 20, 2018)

I think it’s trollage, btw for anyone reading this, don’t feed industrial fertiliser to your plants, the ratio is 1:1:1 with no micronutrients.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2018)

just piss in mine dude... https://nwedible.com/how-to-use-pee-in-your-garden/


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 21, 2018)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I feed every water usually every 2-3 days and I don't have run off.


Doesn't that defy the purpose of the coco.....?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 21, 2018)

DST said:


> I don't think the guy has looked further than the end of his nose for anything to be honest.


I've answered him on a couple of threads. ......like DST mentioned hasn't done ANY homework wotsever or reading.....


----------



## scrambo (Mar 21, 2018)

me sister rottie has been limping quite a bit after walks, been going on a while now and ended up having a xray, but anyway the poor cunt has hip dysplasia, arthritis in knee and cruciate ligament damage! poor cunt is only 2 n half and had that hip score thing when young and was fine?!

vets reckon it will only get worse and he will be on tablets for life! gonna go get another xray and a 2nd opinion, but it dont look good.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 21, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Doesn't that defy the purpose of
> Thats a long time to go without water Don.....wot size r your pots.......?


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2018)

scrambo said:


> me sister rottie has been limping quite a bit after walks, been going on a while now and ended up having a xray, but anyway the poor cunt has hip dysplasia, arthritis in knee and cruciate ligament damage! poor cunt is only 2 n half and had that hip score thing when young and was fine?!
> 
> vets reckon it will only get worse and he will be on tablets for life! gonna go get another xray and a 2nd opinion, but it dont look good.


That's not good mate. Sorry to hear that. Poor dude must be in agony (I know what arthritis and cruciate ligament pain is like, total shit).


----------



## scrambo (Mar 21, 2018)

DST said:


> That's not good mate. Sorry to hear that. Poor dude must be in agony (I know what arthritis and cruciate ligament pain is like, total shit).


i no D its really not good, is a death sentence for the poor fucker, hes only 2 n half.

gonna get a 2nd opinion and another xray, this 1st vet said he will be on painkillers and other meds for life and can only go for short walks on the lead! thats no life for him


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2018)

scrambo said:


> i no D its really not good, is a death sentence for the poor fucker, hes only 2 n half.
> 
> gonna get a 2nd opinion and another xray, this 1st vet said he will be on painkillers and other meds for life and can only go for short walks on the lead! thats no life for him


absolutely not, nae life at all. I've always fancied a German Shepard (wifes family had them in SA)....but I think the arthritis and back leg problems would put me off as I'd be gutted for the poor dog. I am guessing painkillers and what not aint cheap either!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2018)

Shitter that sambo man. Can't see the thing suffer for years.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 25, 2018)

scrambo said:


> me sister rottie has been limping quite a bit after walks, been going on a while now and ended up having a xray, but anyway the poor cunt has hip dysplasia, arthritis in knee and cruciate ligament damage! poor cunt is only 2 n half and had that hip score thing when young and was fine?!
> 
> vets reckon it will only get worse and he will be on tablets for life! gonna go get another xray and a 2nd opinion, but it dont look good.


Blessed with my lads hips sorry for the bad news. Did u get the hipscore done yourself?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 26, 2018)

Not nice. My cat has some incurable disease who her sister is a cerrier of. She's only 3 but has had all bar 3 teeth out, and have been advised she may one day need both front legs amputated.

In lighter news, I'm working again, so before long will be able to drag Kuroi out of London where we can get a house with all kinds of spare space


----------



## Tomzy17 (Mar 27, 2018)

What’s every one growing and what set ups u got?
I’m a week into veg in rdwc with 8 super lemon cuttings


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 27, 2018)

Some extra leaves tryna grow out on this seedling. Its seemingly lvrk x zkittles x Pineapple, my younger brother chucked some pollen from the male lvrk x zkittles on to the Pineapple ( c99 - prob. ) weve had for around 10 yrs. He has one that has more of the Pineapple look. Hoping its Fem for shits n giggles. Wish he had hit the cookies.





Very chunky wee thing


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 27, 2018)

Got some new stuff around corner :
4 Dessert Breath x Mimosa
4 Honeystomper





Have Honeystomper x Mimosa and some others crossed with the Mimosa but with little space im germing these 8 and when i sex them n know my numbers ill germ some the others. Really want a male from the dessert breath to hit my cookies.


----------



## Tomzy17 (Mar 27, 2018)

scrambo said:


> me sister rottie has been limping quite a bit after walks, been going on a while now and ended up having a xray, but anyway the poor cunt has hip dysplasia, arthritis in knee and cruciate ligament damage! poor cunt is only 2 n half and had that hip score thing when young and was fine?!
> 
> vets reckon it will only get worse and he will be on tablets for life! gonna go get another xray and a 2nd opinion, but it dont look good.


Sorry to hear that bro! Quite common in rotties an’all me eldest ones back legs ave started to go think he may have hip dysplacia, horrible thing knowing ur dogs Avin problems feel for ya mate.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> Not nice. My cat has some incurable disease who her sister is a cerrier of. She's only 3 but has had all bar 3 teeth out, and have been advised she may one day need both front legs amputated.
> 
> In lighter news, I'm working again, so before long will be able to drag Kuroi out of London where we can get a house with all kinds of spare space


What are you going to do with spare space? hit me up for cuts when you’re ready


----------



## scrambo (Mar 27, 2018)

theslipperbandit said:


> Blessed with my lads hips sorry for the bad news. Did u get the hipscore done yourself?


its not my dog lax, i only see him when im down there visiting which isnt all that often older i get the more i fucking hate london lol so yeah i dont go down there much. The hipscore wasnt done by my sister tho so could well have been snide?! who nos.



Tomzy17 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro! Quite common in rotties an’all me eldest ones back legs ave started to go think he may have hip dysplacia, horrible thing knowing ur dogs Avin problems feel for ya mate.


thanks mate, its shit yeah but such is life.

tbh i always knew about the hip problems but didnt really expect it so young in the dog.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 27, 2018)

always the same old shite, do well in a few friendly's and suddenly we gonna win the world cup lol have looked half decent tho these last 2 games.

wonder if there will be much trouble at the world cup? personally i doubt it the rushkies will keep there louts in order when at home.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 27, 2018)

scrambo said:


> wonder if there will be much trouble at the world cup? personally i doubt it the rushkies will keep there louts in order when at home.


Its going to be a world cup to remember I think and for all the wrong reasons, literally going to be dead people.. 

In other news this threads picked up again ey! All that talk of it been dead and then a few (I assume) old faces return and booosh.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 27, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Its going to be a world cup to remember I think and for all the wrong reasons, literally going to be dead people..
> 
> In other news this threads picked up again ey! All that talk of it been dead and then a few (I assume) old faces return and booosh.


i dunno corey i think its gonna be quiet at the world cup just imo anyway lol fuck going over there tho you would have to pay me!

this thread has been dead for ages now, and still is lol back in the day it would flow till the early hours, i get it tho shit changes and it just got too clickey in here.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 27, 2018)

scrambo said:


> fuck going over there tho you would have to pay me!
> .


But there's all those Russian chicks like the ones who keep emailing me asking for "better lover than Russian bear" and "like to meet poor sensitive English man for real love" and all I need to do is send them the air fare so they can buy me a ticket to visit.
Apparently they grow tired of all that money and are sick of been stretched by giant Russian penises... I'm well in lad. Well in.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 27, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> But there's all those Russian chicks like the ones who keep emailing me asking for "better lover than Russian bear" and "like to meet poor sensitive English man for real love" and all I need to do is send them the air fare so they can buy me a ticket to visit.
> Apparently they grow tired of all that money and are sick of been stretched by giant Russian penises... I'm well in lad. Well in.


The dirty BITCH i thought it was just me getting them emails! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 27, 2018)

zeddd said:


> What are you going to do with spare space? hit me up for cuts when you’re ready


Fill it up with a bunch of air rifles, knives, workshop tools and the lot. And maybe have one if those nifty fabric wardrobes in the corner thanks for the offer, although I've also dozens of strains from BB etc that have been sat dormant in their baggies for too many years. Just looking forward to being able to get the high I want, rather than just whatever nameless stuff my dealer has.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2018)

Over 30 years old and still sounds incredible


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2018)

Evening gents


----------



## scrambo (Mar 28, 2018)

makka said:


> Evening gents


howdy mate hows ya doing?


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh ya know scrambo fun n games as usual lol
Had to sort a load of shit out cause my brother had a straightener with some pussy who pulled dusters out, lucky I wasn't their at time i would of jumped on his head sneaky twat 
Anyway long n short of it few phone calls lots of shouting and threats then came the apologises lol after I've jumped in car screwing round for the little cunt so all in all m8 not to bad ya self? 
Just pulled one of my nets glue at 8 and half waiting on the dry now leaving rest till 9 n half ish 
Just smoking some 8 week exo I pulled last week not bad actually didn't even taper down the feed towards end n can't tell no diff tbh


----------



## scrambo (Mar 28, 2018)

makka said:


> Oh ya know scrambo fun n games as usual lol
> Had to sort a load of shit out cause my brother had a straightener with some pussy who pulled dusters out, lucky I wasn't their at time i would of jumped on his head sneaky twat
> Anyway long n short of it few phone calls lots of shouting and threats then came the apologises lol after I've jumped in car screwing round for the little cunt so all in all m8 not to bad ya self?
> Just pulled one of my nets glue at 8 and half waiting on the dry now leaving rest till 9 n half ish
> Just smoking some 8 week exo I pulled last week not bad actually didn't even taper down the feed towards end n can't tell no diff tbh


fucking el makka that sounds like dramas lol im too old for all that shit mate.

8wk exo and 8wk glue is well smokeable, yeah they spose to go longer but deffo get away with it at 8wks, im alrite mate same old shit different day n all that.


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2018)

scrambo said:


> fucking el makka that sounds like dramas lol im too old for all that shit mate.
> 
> 8wk exo and 8wk glue is well smokeable, yeah they spose to go longer but deffo get away with it at 8wks, im alrite mate same old shit different day n all that, got court next friday for the raid but its just 5plants so not too worried.


Aye feel to old myself lol couldn't let it slide it tho m8 forced hand and all that 

ya should be laughing m8 ya think? Bit of community service i should suspect lol still a twat for growing plants but better than a 12" tv and 2" foam mattress haha 
Love my home comforts now man I'm going soft 

I can't knock the cheese at 8 week weights down obvs but the high is nice really just not as long lasting 
Not tried the glue yet still drying looks bloody nice tho only used a and b and pk 13/14 with a lil cal mag gonna switch the pk next round with some 9/18 the glue can take a lot when all else is right I've noticed


----------



## zeddd (Mar 28, 2018)

makka said:


> Aye feel to old myself lol couldn't let it slide it tho m8 forced hand and all that
> 
> ya should be laughing m8 ya think? Bit of community service i should suspect lol still a twat for growing plants but better than a 12" tv and 2" foam mattress haha
> Love my home comforts now man I'm going soft
> ...


What ec you running on the glue, I find her N sensitive in early flower, I think 9/18 is what I’m give a go, she can take a bit more K according to most who grow her. I Jerry rigged a hydro for my glue mother, she’s getting a tent to herself n scrogged to fuk


----------



## makka (Mar 28, 2018)

zeddd said:


> What ec you running on the glue, I find her N sensitive in early flower, I think 9/18 is what I’m give a go, she can take a bit more K according to most who grow her. I Jerry rigged a hydro for my glue mother, she’s getting a tent to herself n scrogged to fuk


I'm just finishing a single plant scrog shall get a pic up of her at the end very pleased up to now to say the least 
And yeah claw kicks in earlier on with heavy calmag she could always take more than the exo though
I run only up to 1.8 ec this round tho playing it safe cause I added another 600 light into the mix so getting used to the extra workflow didnt wanna burn and make extra work lol but 1.8 was to little as by week 8 their was fading fans very slowly albeit but with the extra pk I think the buds will be fatter with no burn at all giving only gains


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2018)

well sisters rotties legs pretty much gone now totally collapsed the other day after getting excited when some1 popd in to the house, gonna give him 2wks of treats and love and get him put down, fucking well pissed off he was a proper good dog, great temperament, good size and 2 n half yrs old for ffs!

im gonna go down there and into the vets with me sister when hes going, ill be crying like fuck.......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 30, 2018)

scrambo said:


> well sisters rotties legs pretty much gone now totally collapsed the other day after getting excited when some1 popd in to the house, gonna give him 2wks of treats and love and get him put down, fucking well pissed off he was a proper good dog, great temperament, good size and 2 n half yrs old for ffs!
> 
> im gonna go down there and into the vets with me sister when hes going, ill be crying like fuck.......


Downer mate.......I've had 2 dogs that lived 15 yrs.....it wiz like losing a family member when they died..............it's hard......but.....in the end you've gotta think about the pain the animals in...........


----------



## makka (Mar 30, 2018)

Feel for ya m8 all you can do really is what you said show all the love you can before it's time and even tho it's hard you know it's the right thing to do


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 30, 2018)

scrambo said:


> well sisters rotties legs pretty much gone now totally collapsed the other day after getting excited when some1 popd in to the house, gonna give him 2wks of treats and love and get him put down, fucking well pissed off he was a proper good dog, great temperament, good size and 2 n half yrs old for ffs!
> 
> im gonna go down there and into the vets with me sister when hes going, ill be crying like fuck.......


It's horrible. I had my 16 year old dog put down a month or so ago. I'd had him 15 years. 
I still feel like I murdered him. I know it was the right thing but I feel I betrayed him. I think he knew what was happening when I took him to the vets. He normally hated it but this time he just sat on my lap really calm. 
I pampered the hell out of him for his last two weeks as well. I let him do all the things that he wasn't usually allowed to do.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 30, 2018)

thanks lads, carnt lie i am proper fucking upset. And me Niece is gonna be well upset shes only 8.

hes only 2 n half ffs!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 30, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> It's horrible. I had my 16 year old dog put down a month or so ago. I'd had him 15 years.
> I still feel like I murdered him. I know it was the right thing but I feel I betrayed him. I think he knew what was happening when I took him to the vets. He normally hated it but this time he just sat on my lap really calm.
> I pampered the hell out of him for his last two weeks as well. I let him do all the things that he wasn't usually allowed to
> I reckon dogs no ALOT more than humans think they do..........my dog showes me loads of different expressions. ......


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2018)

makka said:


> This is the glue at 9 week @zeddd she could of definitely took more
> Managed to tame the bitch this round though lol canopy is 1.2sq m and depth is about a foot View attachment 4114061
> 
> And an exo c/o at 9 week
> ...


So sorry to hear about your dog scram, lost for words tbh.

Nice grow on that glue makka, doesn’t look like she was too starving with all that frost


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2018)

zeddd said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog scram, lost for words tbh.
> 
> Nice grow on that glue makka, doesn’t look like she was too starving with all that frost


Cheers Z not starving so much, more craving extra K I think with the yellow tips up top


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2018)

I’ve got a my few things on in dif places so need to automate as much as poss, loving the hydro so far, had a big mother in a 18 l with full set of roots, got the bread knife out and chopped em into a 4 l net pot, running formulex at 0.9 ec and she’s picked up and started growing roots 2 days after, all the leaves have gone healthy and maxed out. I’m drip feeding 24/7 into a rdwc homemade rig.
Cheap on the nutes so far, the ec crept up to 1.1 so all I’ve done is add pH water to drop it back



makka said:


> Cheers Z not starving so much, more craving extra K I think with the yellow tips up top


----------



## makka (Mar 31, 2018)

Sounds like you got it down Z I like hydro A LOT 
The res changes was a ballache for me tho with location 
So I went with coco and fill a waterbut once a fortnight 
Thinking of trying 3 scrogs like the one I put up earlier get the numbers down 
Hydro was good for that


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 31, 2018)

some GSC that went full BLUE

It wasn't myself that grew this, I have it go red/purple, but im going to be trying to shoot for this colour for deff.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 31, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> some GSC that went full BLUE
> View attachment 4114579
> It wasn't myself that grew this, I have it go red/purple, but im going to be trying to shoot for this colour for deff.


For some reason ......bubblegum sprung to mind when I seen this pic.....


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 1, 2018)

Wait till he see the GDP lads she's fair purple lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 2, 2018)

Pfffffft. You don't need any drippers with RDWC zeddd  bubbles, all you need. Hydro is the ultimate in convenience once you establish your routine.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> Pfffffft. You don't need any drippers with RDWC zeddd  bubbles, all you need. Hydro is the ultimate in convenience once you establish your routine.


Amen to that. NFT is a piece of piss. One res and no pots of medium to get rid of or fill.


----------



## limonene (Apr 3, 2018)

Dwc great for yield and rapid growth but quality of flower is low


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 4, 2018)

Was just looking at a 4 pot wilma set. Ive used the od waterfarms years ago. They were designed too big ( for my needs anyway ), you could never re-veg a gem without taking up 1m2 space for a couple months, but the way they work has always wanted me to give it another go. A wise man once told me not ot fix whats working fine and ive always had good results in coco, especially with the airpots. Ive been using soil for this run, i used soil last and got good results but all ne clones will be going in coco for next time


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 4, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Was just looking at a 4 pot wilma set. Ive used the od waterfarms years ago. They were designed too big ( for my needs anyway ), you could never re-veg a gem without taking up 1m2 space for a couple months, but the way they work has always wanted me to give it another go. A wise man once told me not ot fix whats working fine and ive always had good results in coco, especially with the airpots. Ive been using soil for this run, i used soil last and got good results but all ne clones will be going in coco for next time


Been doing the same (soil last 2 grows)I enjoyed it (apart from the flies)back in coco now....I've always looked at the drip systems with interest. ....I think I'd need to see one working to make my mind up.....results,quality, weight,hassle, and so on.......


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2018)

Home made DWC all the way. It is just amazingly versatile and costs pennies. You have no restrictions due to system floor print etc. Got a spare 6 inch space in the corner? Chuck an air stone in a chopped up 2L coke bottle and there's another ounce or two


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 4, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Was just looking at a 4 pot wilma set. Ive used the od waterfarms years ago. They were designed too big ( for my needs anyway ), you could never re-veg a gem without taking up 1m2 space for a couple months, but the way they work has always wanted me to give it another go. A wise man once told me not ot fix whats working fine and ive always had good results in coco, especially with the airpots. Ive been using soil for this run, i used soil last and got good results but all ne clones will be going in coco for next time


Ive just finished jigsawing a Wilma up. Been in my attic for a few years and moved so removing all past projects.
I didn't like it to be honest. Saw far far better results with a flood and drain pod set up I built for much cheaper.
I cant remember the exact issue but I had to mod the Wilma from the start and to me that's a sign of a shit set up.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Ive just finished jigsawing a Wilma up. Been in my attic for a few years and moved so removing all past projects.
> I didn't like it to be honest. Saw far far better results with a flood and drain pod set up I built for much cheaper.
> I cant remember the exact issue but I had to mod the Wilma from the start and to me that's a sign of a shit set up.



Just thrown one of these away as well.
http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/hydroponic-systems/esoteric-hydroponic-systems/hydropod/2-pod-hydropod™-system.html
But this was the basis of what I built on a bigger scale. Would of carried on using them but the noise of the shitty pumps I had at the time woke me up 5 times a night. Should of just looked at better water pumps but I went back to hand watering coco instead.
Great set up though. No need for air pumps. Pulls so much air into the root zone when it drains


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 4, 2018)

Any experience with hempy buckets mate @coreywebster ?


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 4, 2018)

Och well....was a nice thought  Coco by hand is more or less same thing but more control I suppose. You can see any issues and fix them quickly.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 4, 2018)

Hempy bucket, that's straight perlite eh ??


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Any experience with hempy buckets mate @coreywebster ?


I haven't Spud no. NFT in the late 90s then coco mainly. autopots, Wilma and those pods above.
Just been looking at nft again.. holy shit the prices are so low its crazy.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 4, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Hempy bucket, that's straight perlite eh ??


Can be straight perlite or a mix of perlite/vermiculite


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I haven't Spud no. NFT in the late 90s then coco mainly. autopots, Wilma and those pods above.
> Just been looking at nft again.. holy shit the prices are so low its crazy.


No worries mate. I know the basics im just trying to figure out if it would be better then growing with dtw coco. I find the hydro kits very over priced. I bought a flood table for 150 and now i just use it to catch runoff from my coco lol


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I haven't Spud no. NFT in the late 90s then coco mainly. autopots, Wilma and those pods above.
> Just been looking at nft again.. holy shit the prices are so low its crazy.


Autopots... One expensive route to a significant flood  didn't help that I ordered one with a 30 odd litre res, and they gave me a 100l one the size if a small wheelie bin. Naturally I filled it up


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> No worries mate. I know the basics im just trying to figure out if it would be better then growing with dtw coco. I find the hydro kits very over priced. I bought a flood table for 150 and now i just use it to catch runoff from my coco lol


Yeah that's what my Wilma res ended up doing for a while. Too right though anything to do with growing is a rip off.



tip top toker said:


> Autopots... One expensive route to a significant flood  didn't help that I ordered one with a 30 odd litre res, and they gave me a 100l one the size if a small wheelie bin. Naturally I filled it up


Arghhh that sounds like a horrific disaster. Could do some serious damage


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah that's what my Wilma res ended up doing for a while. Too right though anything to do with growing is a rip off.
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhh that sounds like a horrific disaster. Could do some serious damage


No need to panic fortunately. The neighbours downstairs were already victim to my broken bathroom plumbing  would flood their bedroom every time I emptied the bath


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 4, 2018)

I was using autopots then swapped to NFT. I've never looked back. It's so easy 
If I don't get 1.2 gpw I'm disappointed.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 6, 2018)

Alright folks. Favourite film or top 3 in any order.

Mine change from one day to the next but il start.

1. Dead mans shoes.
2. The warriors
3. Devils rejects


----------



## scrambo (Apr 6, 2018)

1. Children of Men
2. Casino
3. Schindlers list

Honorable mention tho for, Shawshank Redemption, City of God, Goodfellas 

hydro for yield most deffo, and the weed still smells and looks the same and thats all most do when buying, but taste is shite never tasted a really tasty bit of hydro and ive tasted a lot. And the same strains many times compared, just no comparison at all to even coco let alone soil, but who can argue with the yield and if your getting rid of, hydro for the win all day..


----------



## scrambo (Apr 6, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Alright folks. Favourite film or top 3 in any order.
> 
> Mine change from one day to the next but il start.
> 
> ...


Dead man shoes cory lol mate the acting in that was shite, each to there own tho n all that.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 6, 2018)

Not easy, and can change from time to time, but.............

1.The Big Lebowski............(Gotta be stoned to 'really' appreciate it tho)
2.True Romance............(Possibly Brad Pitt and Gary Oldman's best 'roles' ever, LOL)
3.Apocalypse Now..........(Gotta be stoned to really appreciate it tho)

Can't not throw in 'The Doors' somewhere too............(Acid or mushy's are best for this one tho)


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I was using autopots then swapped to NFT. I've never looked back. It's so easy
> If I don't get 1.2 gpw I'm disappointed.


For me (valve issues aside), autopits offered few of the benefits of true hydro, and few of the benefits of growing with a messy medium.


coreywebster said:


> Alright folks. Favourite film or top 3 in any order.
> 
> Mine change from one day to the next but il start.
> 
> ...


1. Down periscope

No second and third. I like too much to be able to think of anything else that stands out. Not sure which of the TPB films I enjoy most.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 7, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Not easy, and can change from time to time, but.............
> 
> 1.The Big Lebowski............(Gotta be stoned to 'really' appreciate it tho)
> 2.True Romance............(Possibly Brad Pitt and Gary Oldman's best 'roles' ever, LOL)
> ...


Nice top 3. True romance is a great film. I forgot about Stoner brad pitt been in it. Good soundtrack too.

Lol "The Doors" I used to watch that regular until one day I had some acid and decided Jim Morrison was the biggest cunt born and ruined one of the greatest bands ever.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 7, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Dead man shoes cory lol mate the acting in that was shite, each to there own tho n all that.


Don't get you there man. I thought it was top gun acting. I love all Shane meadows films and Considine's a quality actor.
Reminds me of a few of the dealers I knew as a nipper.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 7, 2018)

Love a good film.........but............been enjoying a bit of peaky blinders lately. .......


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 7, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Alright folks. Favourite film or top 3 in any order.
> 
> Mine change from one day to the next but il start.
> 
> ...


Thrashin'
Godfather 
Godfather 2


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 7, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Love a good film.........but............been enjoying a bit of peaky blinders lately. .......


Its hard to find anything original film wise these days. I usually find something on Netflix to watch. Seems tv is where the big money is now ey.

Where are you up to with Peaky Blinders? Its worth watching just for Tom Hardys character!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 7, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Its hard to find anything original film wise these days. I usually find something on Netflix to watch. Seems tv is where the big money is now ey.
> 
> Where are you up to with Peaky Blinders? Its worth watching just for Tom Hardys character!


He's the reason I watch it.....best British actor without a doubt atm.although cillian plays his part brilliantly aswell......watched ALL of it.......lol...twice..


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 7, 2018)

Weather's changing now guys.......17 out today......time to start prepping. ......


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> Pfffffft. You don't need any drippers with RDWC zeddd  bubbles, all you need. Hydro is the ultimate in convenience once you establish your routine.


I’m doing modified rdwc, drilled out a Wilma, so the roots go in the res. Check heath Robinson perpetual, utube


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 7, 2018)

Before I forget AGAIN lol..........FILM.....,.....
Contraband......
Ronin.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 7, 2018)

Have u seen the tom cruise film....American man.....good film......


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 7, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Have u seen the tom cruise film....American man.....good film......


Yeah very good movie, I enjoyed Blow, with Depp.
Goodfellas another classic.


----------



## knight mare (Apr 7, 2018)

If you guys like Tom Hardy watch Taboo he is good in that


----------



## zeddd (Apr 7, 2018)

Films ; sexy beast
Scarface
Pulp fiction
Godfather


----------



## makka (Apr 7, 2018)

Casino 
Reservoir dogs 
R 2 gooduns


----------



## limonene (Apr 8, 2018)

scrambo said:


> 1. Children of Men
> 2. Casino
> 3. Schindlers list
> 
> ...


Children of men what an amazing and underrated film. And I really don’t like Clive Owen! Some of the long sweeping shots (he admitted later he spliced them but who gives a fuck) are so impressive.
For automated systems compatible with coco I really like my rhizosystem. Everything is fed automatically and run off is taken away automatically. I could leave my tent for 7 days if I really wanted to.


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 8, 2018)

Favourite Brit flicks
Human traffic
Lock Stock
24hr Party People
Sex lives of potato men


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah yeah cant beat a bit of Scar Face.
Carlito's way worth a mention too, ..when films where good and were not just a stream of cgi and explosions with a computer wrote plot.

I always enjoy the original Robocop and still love Running man even if it is Arnie.

@limonene whats this rhizosystem like? I looked it up. I'm always worried about leaks with a big tank. Do you run it with a low ec?
It looks like the run off goes back to the brain so is it recirculating the nutes? Or is that the feed coming from the bottom and going up through the middle to the drippers?


----------



## limonene (Apr 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Ah yeah cant beat a bit of Scar Face.
> Carlito's way worth a mention too, ..when films where good and were not just a stream of cgi and explosions with a computer wrote plot.
> 
> I always enjoy the original Robocop and still love Running man even if it is Arnie.
> ...


I like the system a lot but i have had some small leaks when I first set it up, due to me not quite installing it correctly. The brain collects the run off and disposes of it to wherever you send the hose. I find run to waste makes far superior flowers than recirc so I get 30% run off every feed and the brain sends it down the drain for me. But if you wanted to you could have the brain send your run off back to the rez and make it a recirc without any hassle. It’s easy enough to set up, couple of bits are slightly fiddly but no biggie. I use pressure compensating buttons on every dripper (2 per plant) to ensure exactly the same amount of pressure and feed per dripper. I run about 1.3 and feed once or twice a day. I adjust feed strength according to the run off readings.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 8, 2018)

limonene said:


> I like the system a lot but i have had some small leaks when I first set it up, due to me not quite installing it correctly. The brain collects the run off and disposes of it to wherever you send the hose. I find run to waste makes far superior flowers than recirc so I get 30% run off every feed and the brain sends it down the drain for me. But if you wanted to you could have the brain send your run off back to the rez and make it a recirc without any hassle. It’s easy enough to set up, couple of bits are slightly fiddly but no biggie. I use pressure compensating buttons on every dripper (2 per plant) to ensure exactly the same amount of pressure and feed per dripper. I run about 1.3 and feed once or twice a day. I adjust feed strength according to the run off readings.


Ah yeah DTW makes more sense. Ive seen a few folks with recirc running coco and I just think its a problem waiting to happen with all that K coming out of the coco as time passes. Makes reading EC impossible.
I might have to look further into that set up. I'm wanting to be a bit more automated when I set back up.
Cheers man, some food for thought!


----------



## limonene (Apr 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Ah yeah DTW makes more sense. Ive seen a few folks with recirc running coco and I just think its a problem waiting to happen with all that K coming out of the coco as time passes. Makes reading EC impossible.
> I might have to look further into that set up. I'm wanting to be a bit more automated when I set back up.
> Cheers man, some food for thought!


There’s a video on the growell website showing them setting a small 4 site system up. Worth a watch


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I’m doing modified rdwc, drilled out a Wilma, so the roots go in the res. Check heath Robinson perpetual, utube


I watched it I imagine, and pretty much every hydro video out there. At the time. Better part of a decade since I stopped growing :/ I did find hydro rather foolproof so long as you're not a dumb bastard  it's like putting together Ikea furniture. So long as you've no parts left over you're all good


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 12, 2018)

Yea but its the reliability(equipment) thats mostly the probs with hydro is it not.......
First bit of solid for awile.....lovin it...


----------



## makka (Apr 19, 2018)

Think this is the longest I not seen a post for 
Ashame


----------



## scrambo (Apr 19, 2018)

makka said:


> Think this is the longest I not seen a post for
> Ashame


Yeah is the longest i seen it in 10yr.

Thats the thing tho mate, most the people who kept the thread going been here the best part of a decade or not much less, thats a long old time geezer and lots can and has happend in that time.

Life changes, you grow up i spose and arguing, bitchin n moaning in between showing of grows on a growing forum becomes less of a priority lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 20, 2018)

I haven't been able to access the site for two days.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 21, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Yeah is the longest i seen it in 10yr.
> 
> Thats the thing tho mate, most the people who kept the thread going been here the best part of a decade or not much less, thats a long old time geezer and lots can and has happend in that time.
> 
> Life changes, you grow up i spose and arguing, bitchin n moaning in between showing of grows on a growing forum becomes less of a priority lol


Here listen guys wots with all the negative talk ffs. ....I've been in and out of this thread(not always posting )for while now,but its only this past few months that I've been gettin to no most of the(usual suspects)guys...........THIS... IS ....THE... BIGGEST thread on riu YES..........it's our DUTY to keep it that way.........so.........I propose we have a competition. ......rules r to be sorted out and agreed amongst ourselfs......anyone can enter as long as you STAY in the uk.......the comp will be for indoor plants although if theirs enuff peeps going outdoor,a separate category can be made available. .......it's just a bit of fun guys although I'm sure we'll be able to come up with some sort of a prize 1st 2nd 3rd (I'm willing to donate a couple of seeds to the cause)................
Suggestions as to wot the competition will comprise of e.g.,a solo cup grow,flowered from clone,ect.......can start now........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 21, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't been able to access the site for two days.


Neither could I.....


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2018)

tbh mate i have done competitions on other threads and peeps just don't have the interest or staying power. There are solo cup grow comps on riu but i would be surprised if more than 1 uk grower is involved. I have offered prizes like 500 euro pieces of glass and lucky if we had more than a handful of entries. Hate to say it. But waste eh fekking time.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 26, 2018)

DST said:


> tbh mate i have done competitions on other threads and peeps just don't have the interest or staying power. There are solo cup grow comps on riu but i would be surprised if more than 1 uk grower is involved. I have offered prizes like 500 euro pieces of glass and lucky if we had more than a handful of entries. Hate to say it. But waste eh fekking time.


Sad......very sad.......


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Sad......very sad.......


I think rambo said earlier, most folk on this thread have been around for around 10 years.....doing pics and this and that is of no interest to most. Its more a pop in and check naebodies broon bread then get back on with life thread lol.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeaaaaa........totaly get that.........ive only been back on riu the past few months myself,got bored with it and busy at the same time ..,........but ......theirs still plenty to crack on about and if we show a few pics doing it then so be it.........here's a pic of that cut D.......looked great from the get go...........took the pics through a blue lens......


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yeaaaaa........totaly get that.........ive only been back on riu the past few months myself,got bored with it and busy at the same time ..,........but ......theirs still plenty to crack on about and if we show a few pics doing it then so be it.........here's a pic of that cut D.......looked great from the get go...........took the pics through a blue lens......


Nice mate. Gonna do well me tinks.

Just booked up for Tenerife for a few days. Gonna meet up with @Don Gin and Ton to check out our mans new Club down there. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 30, 2018)

Yea no rest for the wicked.......someone has to do it and all that lol..........sounds good buddy you and Don will have a blast........is Don based over their......?


----------



## DST (May 1, 2018)

Nah, he's a Northern lad.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 1, 2018)

All the better.......


----------



## Broeut (May 1, 2018)

Help!!

Landlords coming round tomorrow and I need to hide my tent no one I know can take it for one day so I'm.forced to put it on one of my out buildings...it's going to be 8 degrees and max 10 through the day. 5th week of flower. Are they going to differ big time as I've no power to run in there so I'll just be putting the tent up to keep them dark. Be put to g them in at 7am taking out 6pm?


----------



## DST (May 1, 2018)

Broeut said:


> Help!!
> 
> Landlords coming round tomorrow and I need to hide my tent no one I know can take it for one day so I'm.forced to put it on one of my out buildings...it's going to be 8 degrees and max 10 through the day. 5th week of flower. Are they going to differ big time as I've no power to run in there so I'll just be putting the tent up to keep them dark. Be put to g them in at 7am taking out 6pm?


You will be fine. They could be in there a whole day without any difference. Good luck.


----------



## Broeut (May 1, 2018)

Sound fingers crossed


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 2, 2018)

Any one use or used these(10k).....been looking at them for a while now but never comitted .....got one now obviously.....gonna stick it in the centre of 6 lights last two weeks(more uv)....


----------



## limonene (May 2, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Any one use or used these(10k).....been looking at them for a while now but never comitted .....got one now obviously.....gonna stick it in the centre of 6 lights last two weeks(more uv)....


Yes mate I use them. They work for sure.


----------



## limonene (May 2, 2018)

I got a box full of the 10k 1000w de bulbs, they are £100 a bulb and worth every penny. You’ll see a positive impact on smell, frost and taste. Plus as you only use them for 2 weeks every run they last for ages. But wear some grow room shades, it’s not a nice spectrum for your eyes or skin. And make sure your carbon filter is on point as your shit will stink haha


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 2, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4130364 I got a box full of the 10k 1000w de bulbs, they are £100 a bulb and worth every penny. You’ll see a positive impact on smell, frost and taste. Plus as you only use them for 2 weeks every run they last for ages. But wear some grow room shades, it’s not a nice spectrum for your eyes or skin. And make sure your carbon filter is on point as your shit will stink haha


Yea I use the glasses even with the normal bulbs (mainly to get a better look at colour)but yea thell be on at all times......I've been looking at the DE rigs for awile and would LOVE to have them,....but....I run 8 lights and feel as long as its illegal I'd hate to build it up (the perfect setup)only to lose it...........looking forward to running this bulb.........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 5, 2018)

Cloner cleaned and setup ready for the big selection .....got a few strains on the go but not all will make .....
Pineapple Express (G13)
Blueberry gum (G13)
cheese #1 (kaliman)
Cheese (unknown clone)
Lemon haze (unknown clone )
GG4 (s1)
GG4 (cut)
Purple urkle (London seeds)
Jon snow (Cali connection )


----------



## bazoomer (May 6, 2018)

Evening men, been out the game for a while, had to move house again FFS , then spend a small fortune on a shed & fencing ect ect because there's no where to grow indoors!!!. Just settling now . Hope your all ok & look like lobsters !! I'm glowing after erecting shed & shizz last few days . Onwards & upwards


----------



## DST (May 6, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, been out the game for a while, had to move house again FFS , then spend a small fortune on a shed & fencing ect ect because there's no where to grow indoors!!!. Just settling now . Hope your all ok & look like lobsters !! I'm glowing after erecting shed & shizz last few days . Onwards & upwards


no house warming party then Baz? Glad all is well.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 6, 2018)

Anybody heard from slipper lately?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 7, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Evening men, been out the game for a while, had to move house again FFS , then spend a small fortune on a shed & fencing ect ect because there's no where to grow indoors!!!. Just settling now . Hope your all ok & look like lobsters !! I'm glowing after erecting shed & shizz last few days . Onwards & upwards


Gonna be setting up a detached brick garage setup soon(had it for years with an old Morris convertible in it so it'll be finding new digs lol).........can u run through your plans and build baz...?heat is the reason I've not played with this in the past......but......im hoping a can get a proper air con plumbed into it......although its gonna be hassle trying to hide the unit needed outside it.....,...


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2018)

DST said:


> no house warming party then Baz? Glad all is well.


Aye , I could invite all my 2 mates & I don't drink & the gaff is warm enough D ! Lol


----------



## bazoomer (May 7, 2018)

@Greenhouse;save , I just bought a 12x 10 plastic shed & put a 2.4x2.4x2m tent in there , 2 x 6" outlet fans & filters , 5" intake, thinking of getting a portable air con unit in there as the heat is bugger !!, & of course ran armoured cable up there for electric & hose for water.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2018)

For the few warm days is it worth it to get a/c?

heir of the dog (the dog x herijuana)


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 8, 2018)

DST said:


> For the few warm days is it worth it to get a/c?
> 
> heir of the dog (the dog x herijuana)
> View attachment 4132592


Can get mad hot D to keep temps were u want them (25)I defo need one.....infact......I'm gonna have to get anouther one,I'd love to get away with it fans only ......but.....haven't been able to do it....yet.....you've seen my space D .....I've got an 8inch box fan up loft suckin well over 1000ltrs an hour before its through filter)and a 6in ntake,remember I've only been running this setup for months,as mentioned I'm about to shell out £500 fur another one (oooooogh its sore even say in it lol)......wot do u guys think.....12ft×12×10 ft ceilin.,...ive got a reducer on the box fan but its running full pelt....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 8, 2018)

Ran sannies Herijuana couple year back......great plants.......also got a chocolate cheese freebie that to this day is one of the best smokes if had in years......but......he never ran it phoned him and he said it was to do with a breeder.....nothing I could do...


----------



## coreywebster (May 8, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Anybody heard from slipper lately?


I was just thinking the same thing the other day mate.
Last time I came in asking everyone said he often disappears for a while.
Hope its for better reasons this time though.


----------



## coreywebster (May 8, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Can get mad hot D to keep temps were u want them (25)I defo need one.....infact......I'm gonna have to get anouther one,I'd love to get away with it fans only ......but.....haven't been able to do it....yet.....you've seen my space D .....I've got an 8inch box fan up loft suckin well over 1000ltrs an hour before its through filter)and a 6in ntake,remember I've only been running this setup for months,as mentioned I'm about to shell out £500 fur another one (oooooogh its sore even say in it lol)......wot do u guys think.....12ft×12×10 ft ceilin.,...ive got a reducer on the box fan but its running full pelt....


I'm only just realising how lucky ive been this past several years. I had my intake connected to a chimney which drew air from a basement that was always cold. I never had issues with the heat.
Now I'm in my new house I don't have that luxury and the size of roof and direction it faces makes the new place like a fucking sauna.
Lucky this heat came really though because I was toying with the idea of building a covert loft grow space.. I can see now its never going to work, insulation or not.  Least I didn't spunk thousands on kitting it all out.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I was just thinking the same thing the other day mate.
> Last time I came in asking everyone said he often disappears for a while.
> Hope its for better reasons this time though.


Yeah he was right around harvest time so just hoping he didnt get busted or that


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 8, 2018)

He stuck his head in couple weeks ago.....said things had gone quite on this thread.....


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 8, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> He stuck his head in couple weeks ago.....said things had gone quite on this thread.....


Yeah i think thats the last time he was on


----------



## DST (May 8, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Can get mad hot D to keep temps were u want them (25)I defo need one.....infact......I'm gonna have to get anouther one,I'd love to get away with it fans only ......but.....haven't been able to do it....yet.....you've seen my space D .....I've got an 8inch box fan up loft suckin well over 1000ltrs an hour before its through filter)and a 6in ntake,remember I've only been running this setup for months,as mentioned I'm about to shell out £500 fur another one (oooooogh its sore even say in it lol)......wot do u guys think.....12ft×12×10 ft ceilin.,...ive got a reducer on the box fan but its running full pelt....


do you use a passive intake? I am up to 30 just now in my cab and the plants don't seem to bother. Every other normal day (up to 20s outside) will be at 25.

Slipper always goes awol after harvest.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 8, 2018)

Yea intakes pulling from outside. ....I've just installed a Y peice to channel air to both rooms,.......so I could be doing with upgrading that......I could instal more fans........if thell work......i noticed baz had 2 extractors (6inch)for a space not much bigger than mine.....if I could be within 4 degrees of outside (when its hot)I'd be happy.......


----------



## zeddd (May 8, 2018)

Slipper got lost on benzos


----------



## bazoomer (May 9, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Slipper got lost on benzos


Don't know why , but you reminded me of this Z , omit the France for benzo's


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Don't know why , but you reminded me of this Z , omit the France for benzo's


There was that other muppet merlot, he got lost in France too


----------



## Mastergrow (May 10, 2018)

zeddd said:


> There was that other muppet merlot, he got lost in France too


Not much of a loss that!


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2018)

Hey @makka what you growin atm? I’m just glue


----------



## bazoomer (May 10, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Hey @makka what you growin atm? I’m just glue


Same this end


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Same this end


It’s all anyone wants my end, modified a Wilma with drill holes and a bubbler, they seem to love hydro and really healthy like living organics on roids


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2018)

zeddd said:


> It’s all anyone wants my end, modified a Wilma with drill holes and a bubbler, they seem to love hydro and really healthy like living organics on roids


You should try NFT. That's like Russian steroids lol
I'm doing coco this run and I thought I was having issues because of slow growth. I've got a few strains on the go so NFT wasn't suitable for this round but I'm going back to it next grow. It's too easy and the results speak for themselves apart from the flavour. But the amount you harvest makes it worth it


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 10, 2018)

Any pics of the glue lads.....?....finally running it myself this run...


----------



## makka (May 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Hey @makka what you growin atm? I’m just glue


Same as Z glue and still running the exo for Percy even after 5 year lol


----------



## DST (May 11, 2018)

I have a couple of glues on the go. Will get some bud pics at lights oot (if I remember that is).
Running a whole load of other shit as well. New to the table is Dessert Breath (tis gonna be a beast) and some little tangie x glue tingalings my mate gave me.


----------



## zeddd (May 11, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> You should try NFT. That's like Russian steroids lol
> I'm doing coco this run and I thought I was having issues because of slow growth. I've got a few strains on the go so NFT wasn't suitable for this round but I'm going back to it next grow. It's too easy and the results speak for themselves apart from the flavour. But the amount you harvest makes it worth it


Do you do nft in a tent or room? I was concerned about height with that method?


----------



## DST (May 11, 2018)

Here's a bud from a gg4 i am doing in the greenhouse with light deprivation.
 
And the Dessert Breath is gonna be a couchy one.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Do you do nft in a tent or room? I was concerned about height with that method?


The height of the system is about the same as the top of a pot maybe lower. So it doesn't take up much headroom. I'm in a fairly low loft space so it works for me. 
The growth rate is super fast. They don't mature any quicker though


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 11, 2018)

DST said:


> Here's a bud from a gg4 i am doing in the greenhouse with light deprivation.
> View attachment 4134250
> And the Dessert Breath is gonna be a couchy one.
> View attachment 4134251
> View attachment 4134252


Sounds tasty D........was lookin at a tangie few weeks ago and ended up with one as a freebie ..........been pleasantly surprised by a few of the plants on the go atm........pineapple express(g13) looks great,strong grower........a few cheese r just plodding away......but.......the star of the shows defo the glue........put one in to flower (s1) and its been praying since......


----------



## DST (May 11, 2018)

Heres the gg4 7.5 weeks bloem.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 12, 2018)

Gorgeous D..............wot was that we smoked in mine.......Phlemon I'm sure you said.......tasted Amazing. .......


----------



## DST (May 12, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Gorgeous D..............wot was that we smoked in mine.......Phlemon I'm sure you said.......tasted Amazing. .......


Aye. The Plemon from Don.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 12, 2018)

Anyone got any hash recommendations? 
I'm looking at 7g of Yellow Lebanese from Peace Inc.
it looks like a pretty dry sort of hash but has good feedback.

@scrambo Sambo you've usually got your finger on the pulse of what's worthwhile. Any ideas?


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2018)

I no you said you had a dodgey bit of medsforyou2 but thats a proper rarity mate, they been the best uk hash vendors for yrs n yrs now.

They did have there origanal account hacked tho a while back n dunno if that had anything to do with your order?

Super skunk scuff hash, or the critical + hash, very high grade about the best ive smoked, there 00 is banging aswel proper old skool flavour, caramellow was nice too.

Dunno if theres any left but they got some geleto in stock 2, cheap considering what some charge for that strain, 40 an 8th.

They are all i really use nowdays oscar, jnenfrancis is too hit n miss as are alot of the uk hash vendors.


----------



## coreywebster (May 13, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> The height of the system is about the same as the top of a pot maybe lower. So it doesn't take up much headroom. I'm in a fairly low loft space so it works for me.
> The growth rate is super fast. They don't mature any quicker though


Hey Man, how do you find the heat waves when doing the loft thing? I was toying with the idea of building a secret loft in my new place until that heat a few weeks ago. But i think im cursed with the size of the roof area and the direction it faces getting sun for most of the day. Now im thinking of an ensuit with the fans all tucked away in the loft. I still cant decide, not that im in a rush at the moment.
Also thinking of trying the NFT again, i cant believe how cheap NFT systems are these days compared to any other hydro.


----------



## scrambo (May 13, 2018)

I wouldnt go for that yellow from peace inc id bet money it wont be the color it is in the pic and theres a few feedbacks saying the same.

Plus a 4.84 aint a great rating really, and proper high grade hash aint ever 40quid a Q


----------



## oscaroscar (May 13, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Hey Man, how do you find the heat waves when doing the loft thing? I was toying with the idea of building a secret loft in my new place until that heat a few weeks ago. But i think im cursed with the size of the roof area and the direction it faces getting sun for most of the day. Now im thinking of an ensuit with the fans all tucked away in the loft. I still cant decide, not that im in a rush at the moment.
> Also thinking of trying the NFT again, i cant believe how cheap NFT systems are these days compared to any other hydro.


I have lights on during the night and I have a ten inch exhaust and an eight inch intake so that keeps the temperature the same as outside.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 13, 2018)

How many lights do u run Oscar.......?


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2018)

One


Greenhouse;save said:


> How many lights do u run Oscar.......?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 14, 2018)

It's no wonder why your temps r fine then.......1 light 10 " exhaust 8"intake.....


----------



## oscaroscar (May 14, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> How many lights do u run Oscar.......?


Two six hundreds. I used to have three but the extra one didn't that much difference in my space.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> One


Two lol


----------



## zeddd (May 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Two lol


3


----------



## coreywebster (May 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Two six hundreds. I used to have three but the extra one didn't that much difference in my space.


Speed controllers or any fancy fans Oscar? That's a fuck ton of air movement, did you sound proof them?


----------



## MasterOf Arts (May 14, 2018)

can anyone PLEASE advise me on decent pre mixed soil and where to get it from im losing my mind trying to search for a decent pre mixed soil from in the UK


----------



## Roobarb (May 15, 2018)

DST said:


> Here's a bud from a gg4 i am doing in the greenhouse with light deprivation.
> View attachment 4134250
> And the Dessert Breath is gonna be a couchy one.
> View attachment 4134251
> View attachment 4134252


@DST 
Look great. What's the lineage of the dessert breath?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 15, 2018)

Soil.......biobizz allmix is a good soil to use.....just plant and water for the first couple of week then start your feed at half strength cause the soils so rich little amounts r all that's required. ........order from most good websites,i use the one stop grow shop free delivery and quick (3days to me in scotland) reasonable priced £12 I think.......or ,...get it from your local grow shop.......


----------



## MasterOf Arts (May 15, 2018)

what about canna terra plus its 12-14-24 but doesn't have perlite its derinetly between that or bio bizz all mix but i mean if i dont have to feed for the first couple of weeks which is what im looking for i think ill just go for bio bizz all mix so whene i get it and lets say the first 3 weeks i dont have to feed when i have to start feeding should i transplant into bio bizz all mix with manure and compost added or should i just mix that in to begin with ( i will obviously have to add extra perlite when i do)


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 15, 2018)

Add nothing it's all init (that's what you asked for)..........stick with allmix for now.......when you get more experience you'll be able understand it more and Taylor your medium to your needs(use wotever suit your needs)......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 15, 2018)

It has perlite,mychos,benifitals and a host of outher things in it including food for the next 2 week's ........for a newb its perfect......


----------



## DST (May 15, 2018)

Roobarb said:


> @DST
> Look great. What's the lineage of the dessert breath?


Cookies and Cream x High School Sweatheart. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Captain Keg (May 17, 2018)

Well lads, how’s everyone keeping?? 

Sorry guys, I vanished & was laying low there for months...due to, well an unfortunate stop & search shall we say. 

Roobarb, DST, great to see some old names! Zeddd, I like the new thumbnail...pretty trippy! 

Mastergrower or the slipper bandit around these days??


----------



## DST (May 17, 2018)

Captain Keg said:


> Well lads, how’s everyone keeping??
> 
> Sorry guys, I vanished & was laying low there for months...due to, well an unfortunate stop & search shall we say.
> 
> ...


MG pops in now and then and Slipper has just harvested so he's probably oot his nut and going through rehab lol. He'll be back of course.


----------



## zeddd (May 17, 2018)

Captain Keg said:


> Well lads, how’s everyone keeping??
> 
> Sorry guys, I vanished & was laying low there for months...due to, well an unfortunate stop & search shall we say.
> 
> ...


Never heard of you


----------



## Captain Keg (May 17, 2018)

DST said:


> MG pops in now and then and Slipper has just harvested so he's probably oot his nut and going through rehab lol. He'll be back of course.


Is master back growing again? Last I heard he had stopped for awhile. 

Haha Lex is going through the regular process then. I must check up, last time I was talking to him he was running GG#4 & some other red something strain! 

How ya keeping anyway DST?


----------



## coreywebster (May 17, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## coreywebster (May 17, 2018)

Anyone been watching Westworld?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 17, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Anyone been watching Westworld?


Me and the misses just got into it. Loving it


----------



## coreywebster (May 17, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Me and the misses just got into it. Loving it


Yeah I'm loving it too. Everything about it is awesome.
Are you still on season one or up to date?


----------



## Captain Keg (May 17, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Never heard of you


Ahh still a prick. Great to see nothing’s changed that much.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 17, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah I'm loving it too. Everything about it is awesome.
> Are you still on season one or up to date?


All caught up man. Last episode in season 1 was like "woah" haha


----------



## DST (May 17, 2018)

Captain Keg said:


> How ya keeping anyway DST?


Maintaining. Same old same old.


----------



## limonene (May 17, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Anyone been watching Westworld?


I’m worried it’s going the same way as lost. As in it is actually lost lol. Love the original film though


----------



## coreywebster (May 18, 2018)

limonene said:


> I’m worried it’s going the same way as lost. As in it is actually lost lol. Love the original film though


I hope not, the last series of lost was such an insult to all them who invested time watching it.
I think (hope) they have a long term plot line for westworld. 
Yeah the original film was mint. Good old Yul Brynner.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 18, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> I hope not, the last series of lost was such an insult to all them who invested time watching it.
> I think (hope) they have a long term plot line for westworld.
> Yeah the original film was mint. Good old Yul Brynner.


Man i stopped watching lost half way through the last season


----------



## coreywebster (May 18, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Man i stopped watching lost half way through the last season


Wish I had.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 18, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah I'm loving it too. Everything about it is awesome.
> Are you still on season one or up to date?


Waiting for the next wolf Creek,can't get into westworld


----------



## coreywebster (May 18, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Waiting for the next wolf Creek,can't get into westworld


Is that the one about the serial killer in the aussie outback? Didn't realise they had a tv series on it.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2018)

Light deprivation girls.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 18, 2018)

Br


coreywebster said:


> Is that the one about the serial killer in the aussie outback? Didn't realise they had a tv series on it.


Brilliant 2nd series just finished can' wait for next one


----------



## coreywebster (May 18, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Br
> 
> Brilliant 2nd series just finished can' wait for next one


Only seen the movie where the guy says he's going to turn some lass into a head on a stick by sticking a knife in her spine. That always made me laugh.
I will have to check out the TV series now. Awesome, just when I thought I was running out of things to watch.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 19, 2018)

Seen westworld advertised ......thought it was an old one........worth a watch is it.....?


----------



## coreywebster (May 19, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Seen westworld advertised ......thought it was an old one........worth a watch is it.....?


I think so. Clearly not for everyone. But I'm enjoying the fuck out of it.


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2018)

Captain Keg said:


> Ahh still a prick. Great to see nothing’s changed that much.


Still on benzos?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Still on benzos?


Who is it? I lose track. I could do with an aliases list lol


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Who is it? I lose track. I could do with an aliases list lol


Some angry noob who thinks feelz is more important than growing advice, drags his shit into the thread. Adds nothing


----------



## Broeut (May 19, 2018)

Hey guys just about to crop my first grow 4 plants on coco perlite house and garden nutes 
Gutted as I didn't get the crop I want think it's due to high temps as I. Running a 600w hps with a 4inch extract. Think I deffo need a 6inch. 

Hope a is well and look forward to talking!

And thanks for the tips


----------



## Captain Keg (May 19, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Still on benzos?


You’re way off there mate, pills & powder have never been my thing. Ever. 

Bud, or shrooms once in a blue moon. No time with the kid now though...not even sure who you’re thinking of.


----------



## Captain Keg (May 19, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Some angry noob who thinks feelz is more important than growing advice, drags his shit into the thread. Adds nothing


You on about me or what?


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2018)

Lol only joking


----------



## zeddd (May 19, 2018)

Broeut said:


> Hey guys just about to crop my first grow 4 plants on coco perlite house and garden nutes
> Gutted as I didn't get the crop I want think it's due to high temps as I. Running a 600w hps with a 4inch extract. Think I deffo need a 6inch.
> 
> Hope a is well and look forward to talking!
> ...


6 inch in 8 inch out, the plants prefer good air exchange it keeps temps and humidity in range and there’s plenty of Co2.


----------



## Captain Keg (May 20, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Lol only joking


Lol you had me there too! Haha 

To be fair lad, think the last time I was onto you was on an older account. Not a sock, just ditched it after unforeseen changes. But I think most of it was paranoia. 

You were telling me you were heading to some forest for a weekend with the Mrs for a, trip  haha 
How did use fair out from that lad??


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2018)

Captain Keg said:


> Lol you had me there too! Haha
> 
> To be fair lad, think the last time I was onto you was on an older account. Not a sock, just ditched it after unforeseen changes. But I think most of it was paranoia.
> 
> ...


Very well thanks man, met some good people and did some business


----------



## Roobarb (May 21, 2018)

Captain Keg said:


> Well lads, how’s everyone keeping??
> 
> Sorry guys, I vanished & was laying low there for months...due to, well an unfortunate stop & search shall we say


Tell us more about more about the stop and search.


----------



## PukkaHunta (May 21, 2018)

Hi guys im 3 weeks in from flip to 12/12, ive been using plagron bloom nutes 2-2-4 NPK and im looking at making a tea using bat guano for the restof my grow, the NPK of the guano is 3-15-4 

Is this pkay for the remainder of my grow or do i need to up the K? Add some sulphate of potash? 

Please help me guys i cnt get my head around this NPK ratio thing haha


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2018)

PukkaHunta said:


> Hi guys im 3 weeks in from flip to 12/12, ive been using plagron bloom nutes 2-2-4 NPK and im looking at making a tea using bat guano for the restof my grow, the NPK of the guano is 3-15-4
> 
> Is this pkay for the remainder of my grow or do i need to up the K? Add some sulphate of potash?
> 
> Please help me guys i cnt get my head around this NPK ratio thing haha


Just chuck in whatever, npk can gtf


----------



## PukkaHunta (May 21, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Just chuck in whatever, npk can gtf


Yeah that sounds like a plan pal cheers in all seriousness though any help would be appreciated


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2018)

PukkaHunta said:


> Yeah that sounds like a plan pal cheers in all seriousness though any help would be appreciated


Look at the leaves? How are they? Any stripes or brown patches?
Drop the attitude if you want help


----------



## PukkaHunta (May 21, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Look at the leaves? How are they? Any stripes or brown patches?
> Drop the attitude if you want help


There wasnt no attitude i was laughing at ur response mate haha no all good at the mo but i plan on using the bat guano through to harvest and ive read that i would be better off with a npk closer to 3-15-9 so wondered if its besy for me to add some more K to my guano tea? Thanks


----------



## zeddd (May 21, 2018)

PukkaHunta said:


> There wasnt no attitude i was laughing at ur response mate haha no all good at the mo but i plan on using the bat guano through to harvest and ive read that i would be better off with a npk closer to 3-15-9 so wondered if its besy for me to add some more K to my guano tea? Thanks


Lol man I know, read the leaves, they should be green. The bottle lies, the leaves don’t


----------



## PukkaHunta (May 21, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Lol man I know, read the leaves, they should be green. The bottle lies, the leaves don’t


Well there all looking good so far so al give em a 1/4 strength feed of the guano tea and see how they respond. What area of UK you from Zedd


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2018)

PukkaHunta said:


> Well there all looking good so far so al give em a 1/4 strength feed of the guano tea and see how they respond. What area of UK you from Zedd


If they are all looking good so far don't mess with them. Just keep doing what you are doing. 
You're making it more complicated than it needs to be. 
People misread their plants and try and fix a problem just to make a new problem that's worse. 
Like I said, if they look okay just carry on as you are. 


Ps. Where people live is not a conversation to have on a public forum of this nature.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 22, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> If they are all looking good so far don't mess with them. Just keep doing what you are doing.
> You're making it more complicated than it needs to be.
> People misread their plants and try and fix a problem just to make a new problem that's worse.
> Like I said, if they look okay just carry on as you are.
> ...


I concur....


----------



## PukkaHunta (May 22, 2018)

Haha Sorry boss


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 22, 2018)

Pm me when you've a chance yorkie. Most co cost as I've a night kitty going


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2018)

PukkaHunta said:


> Well there all looking good so far so al give em a 1/4 strength feed of the guano tea and see how they respond. What area of UK you from Zedd


I’ve moved to India, just love the food too much


----------



## zeddd (May 22, 2018)

Roobarb said:


> Tell us more about more about the stop and search.


@Captain Keg, rube asked you a question, are you avoiding answering? Tell us about the stop and search brother


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 2, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I’ve moved to India, just love the food too much


Send me some charas.....lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 2, 2018)

Aint had no nice charas for ages now, proper charas is some tasty strong hash.

Of to london this weds to go have me sisters dog put down..... Not even 3yr old the poor cunt but hips n legs are fucked and carnt be living in the pain hes in not fair at all but is what it is. Oh well such is life n all that.

Hope all are good n well folks, gonna get back in the game soon methinks fuck em.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 3, 2018)

Pheeew............had a few turns couple of weeks ago guys ..........first one was a birthday,turned the big 50 had a nice day with the family and all that........second turn was a bad turn,I have crohns disease wich flared up ending in a couple of pints af blood streaming from my ass leading to a collapse and 4 days in the meatrack (hospital)ive lost 4 stone of 17,not good..........wanted to keep me in ......but.......I was eating normally and taking meds orally so their was nothing more they can do............my REAL medicine lies at home........gettin back to how I normally am, been through it 9 times now and its never any easier but anyway the reason I'm telling you this story is because when I got out I said to myself fuk it wot can I do to cheer myself up a bit and this is wot I done..............


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 3, 2018)

Dropped £1200 at the grow store,but i reckon its money well spent my systems been needing upgrading for a while now .....yea could've baught cheaper but the gravitas r the cheapest I've ever seen them and instead of running 6 600w I'll be running 4 de 1000 gravitas. ....more space more light and far better quality of light.....I was always going DE..........the question was wot one so the reason above was why I treated myself. .........


----------



## limonene (Jun 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Dropped £1200 at the grow store,but i reckon its money well spent my systems been needing upgrading for a while now .....yea could've baught cheaper but the gravitas r the cheapest I've ever seen them and instead of running 6 600w I'll be running 4 de 1000 gravitas. ....more space more light and far better quality of light.....I was always going DE..........the question was wot one so the reason above was why I treated myself. .........


Take them back and get solistek de fixtures and a controller. Don’t want to shit on your parade but I ran gavitas for years and solistek are far superior and the controller has amazing functions


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Pheeew............had a few turns couple of weeks ago guys ..........first one was a birthday,turned the big 50 had a nice day with the family and all that........second turn was a bad turn,I have crohns disease wich flared up ending in a couple of pints af blood streaming from my ass leading to a collapse and 4 days in the meatrack (hospital)ive lost 4 stone of 17,not good..........wanted to keep me in ......but.......I was eating normally and taking meds orally so their was nothing more they can do............my REAL medicine lies at home........gettin back to how I normally am, been through it 9 times now and its never any easier but anyway the reason I'm telling you this story is because when I got out I said to myself fuk it wot can I do to cheer myself up a bit and this is wot I done..............


Sorry to hear about your bad turn man. Onwards and upwards. Still another 50 years ahead of you at least


----------



## limonene (Jun 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Pheeew............had a few turns couple of weeks ago guys ..........first one was a birthday,turned the big 50 had a nice day with the family and all that........second turn was a bad turn,I have crohns disease wich flared up ending in a couple of pints af blood streaming from my ass leading to a collapse and 4 days in the meatrack (hospital)ive lost 4 stone of 17,not good..........wanted to keep me in ......but.......I was eating normally and taking meds orally so their was nothing more they can do............my REAL medicine lies at home........gettin back to how I normally am, been through it 9 times now and its never any easier but anyway the reason I'm telling you this story is because when I got out I said to myself fuk it wot can I do to cheer myself up a bit and this is wot I done..............


Yeah man get better dude. Nothing like a bit of retail therapy and garden time to put you back on track


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Aint had no nice charas for ages now, proper charas is some tasty strong hash.
> 
> Of to london this weds to go have me sisters dog put down..... Not even 3yr old the poor cunt but hips n legs are fucked and carnt be living in the pain hes in not fair at all but is what it is. Oh well such is life n all that.
> 
> Hope all are good n well folks, gonna get back in the game soon methinks fuck em.


Sorry to hear about your sister’s dog brother it’s absolutely gutting to lose a friend.
Gonna be getting some nice Himalayan charas when I’m out there, hit me up next year


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 6, 2018)

Thx guys .......plodding away and gettin better.........couldn't get on here past couple days...........hey limonene hows things buddy if i could've got the solistek for close to the money I paid for the gavitas( £365) i reckon I'd have went for them,but I couldn't get them for under (£500)........really i should've asked you guys first but as mentioned bit of an impulse thing.........now that I come to think of it do of of u guys run a hydro shop I no we have D at breeders boutique wot about a hydro shop were should I be going ?currently use the one stop grow shop were I get10% discount ........


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2018)

Grow shops in NL are shutting. Laws come down on them hard here. Gone are the days of selling multiple lights and huge tents etc. One round the corner from me has gone...had been there for over a decade.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 6, 2018)

DST said:


> Grow shops in NL are shutting. Laws come down on them hard here. Gone are the days of selling multiple lights and huge tents etc. One round the corner from me has gone...had been there for over a decade.


Why is that? Is Holland going the other way now?


----------



## scrambo (Jun 6, 2018)

Went about 3.30pm today, was pretty fucking harsh carnt lie. And not really fair was only 2 n half yr old the poor cunt, but was for the best could barely walk with the fucked up hips n legs and carnt be keeping em about for your own selfish reasons.

Oh well such is life n all that, take care peeps.


----------



## limonene (Jun 6, 2018)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 4147136
> 
> Went about 3.30pm today, was pretty fucking harsh carnt lie. And not really fair was only 2 n half yr old the poor cunt, but was for the best could barely walk with the fucked up hips n legs and carnt be keeping em about for your own selfish reasons.
> 
> Oh well such is life n all that, take care peeps.


Sorry for your loss bro


----------



## limonene (Jun 6, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Thx guys .......plodding away and gettin better.........couldn't get on here past couple days...........hey limonene hows things buddy if i could've got the solistek for close to the money I paid for the gavitas( £365) i reckon I'd have went for them,but I couldn't get them for under (£500)........really i should've asked you guys first but as mentioned bit of an impulse thing.........now that I come to think of it do of of u guys run a hydro shop I no we have D at breeders boutique wot about a hydro shop were should I be going ?currently use the one stop grow shop were I get10% discount ........


I get bad the other day for critcising your purchase as I read the part about it being retail therapy after I’d read what you’d purchased. If you ever want solisteks I can get a very decent discount. Gavita were bought out by the dark side of the grow industry not too long ago and standards have dropped. Also (and sorry) rhino filters are one of the worst on the market, they are so loosely packed. If you ask any clued up grow shop owner they will confirm this. I feel bad criticizing your purchases however I’d rather be straight up with you as bad filters get you caught


----------



## limonene (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Why is that? Is Holland going the other way now?


Not 100% on the details of the law but I am sure it's down to some liability being held by the grow shops for commerical grows. i.e they had signs in my local place saying they could not sell equipment for commerical cultivation or illegal activities. You couldn't buy a mutli light timer for example, or multiple lights. They'll sell you a hobby tent. So yeh, previously the shops had Asian gangs or whatever, coming in a buying out all their stock in 1 purchase for example.....that's all stopped. I went into my local one day and they had changed it to look like a proper gardening shop. Not sure they sold any non weed related growing products to be honest.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

limonene said:


> I get bad the other day for critcising your purchase as I read the part about it being retail therapy after I’d read what you’d purchased. If you ever want solisteks I can get a very decent discount. Gavita were bought out by the dark side of the grow industry not too long ago and standards have dropped. Also (and sorry) rhino filters are one of the worst on the market, they are so loosely packed. If you ask any clued up grow shop owner they will confirm this. I feel bad criticizing your purchases however I’d rather be straight up with you as bad filters get you caught


What filters would you recommend ? I had one of them lined up haha


----------



## limonene (Jun 7, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> What filters would you recommend ? I had one of them lined up haha


Haha U dodged a bullet. I like mountain air filters but I’ve heard good things about can and phresh. I seen a video with rhino filters and they are either practically empty or there’s big gaps letting unfiltered air through.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

limonene said:


> Haha U dodged a bullet. I like mountain air filters but I’ve heard good things about can and phresh. I seen a video with rhino filters and they are either practically empty or there’s big gaps letting unfiltered air through.


Fuck im glad i saw this before i bought one. Yeah heard good things about the mountain air and the can and phresh are easily got. Thanks man


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2018)

limonene said:


> Haha U dodged a bullet.


I can't believe they are that bad? They have been around a long time to be riding such bad publicity....never heard of them being shite either (not that iam a social media guru like). Never bought one either as they are always quite pricey. Perhaps they had a Factory Friday batch!!??!!!?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2018)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 4147136
> 
> Went about 3.30pm today, was pretty fucking harsh carnt lie. And not really fair was only 2 n half yr old the poor cunt, but was for the best could barely walk with the fucked up hips n legs and carnt be keeping em about for your own selfish reasons.
> 
> Oh well such is life n all that, take care peeps.


shame man.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

DST said:


> I can't believe they are that bad? They have been around a long time to be riding such bad publicity....never heard of them being shite either (not that iam a social media guru like). Never bought one either as they are always quite pricey. Perhaps they had a Factory Friday batch!!??!!!?


Whats your go to filter man?


----------



## limonene (Jun 7, 2018)

DST said:


> I can't believe they are that bad? They have been around a long time to be riding such bad publicity....never heard of them being shite either (not that iam a social media guru like). Never bought one either as they are always quite pricey. Perhaps they had a Factory Friday batch!!??!!!?


I had one years ago that wasn’t nearly as good as my usual brand but it was all I could get at the time. I can’t remember why exactly I didnt like it at the time but no one I know fucks with rhino. They were called out about 6 years ago for using a shit charcoal I remember that much. Apparently the 10 and 12 inch versions are the worst, if you’ve got a smaller size u might not be so bad. So many good shops have stopped stocking them that says a lot


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2018)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 4147136
> 
> Went about 3.30pm today, was pretty fucking harsh carnt lie. And not really fair was only 2 n half yr old the poor cunt, but was for the best could barely walk with the fucked up hips n legs and carnt be keeping em about for your own selfish reasons.
> 
> Oh well such is life n all that, take care peeps.


Sorry to hear that mate. I lost my dog in January. I'd had him since he was nine months old and he was sixteen and a half. I know I did the right thing but that doesn't stop you feeling like you've betrayed him. He was like all dogs, a part of the family.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2018)

DST said:


> Not 100% on the details of the law but I am sure it's down to some liability being held by the grow shops for commerical grows. i.e they had signs in my local place saying they could not sell equipment for commerical cultivation or illegal activities. You couldn't buy a mutli light timer for example, or multiple lights. They'll sell you a hobby tent. So yeh, previously the shops had Asian gangs or whatever, coming in a buying out all their stock in 1 purchase for example.....that's all stopped. I went into my local one day and they had changed it to look like a proper gardening shop. Not sure they sold any non weed related growing products to be honest.


Is it illegal to grow for personal there? 
Sounds worse than here.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2018)

They are probably squeezing out the competition so the politician’s pals can get the contracts when it inevitably becomes legal and is controlled by a large corporation. These are the golden years, or were


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Whats your go to filter man?


I've generally bought the can filters. bought a dutch lightweight one (it was actually very light) cant for the life of me remember the brand.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

DST said:


> I've generally bought the can filters. bought a dutch lightweight one (it was actually very light) cant for the life of me remember the brand.


Thanks man will probably look into getting a can filter


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2018)

limonene said:


> I had one years ago that wasn’t nearly as good as my usual brand but it was all I could get at the time. I can’t remember why exactly I didnt like it at the time but no one I know fucks with rhino. They were called out about 6 years ago for using a shit charcoal I remember that much. Apparently the 10 and 12 inch versions are the worst, if you’ve got a smaller size u might not be so bad. So many good shops have stopped stocking them that says a lot


you would have thought their marketing division might have done something about that. perhaps their main market is not illegal growers.


oscaroscar said:


> Is it illegal to grow for personal there?
> Sounds worse than here.


More than 5 yes. Illegal.
growing under lights (even 5) effectively illegal. but unless your neighbours complain nowt would happen really.
Over a 100 plant count then you are probably going to court. Helps paying your leccy. They are looking for commercial grows and energy theft here.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 8, 2018)

@scrambo 
My sis spent thousand having ops done on her rottie.But in the end she realised it was the most humane decision. I had to go in with her as she couldn't face it. I'll never forget it. I feel your pain brother. RIP


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 8, 2018)

Sad to say I no your grief buddy been in that situation maself. .......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 8, 2018)

You will no better than me mate,although I've used the 4,6 and 8 inch rhino with good results........I'll let you no how I get on with the 10...........rhinos just BAUGHT can or phresh not sure wot one.............tbh mate your the first I've herd say this........but.........if the boy's aren't happy with them their must be something wrong.....


----------



## makka (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry for your loss m8 @scrambo 
Hope everything else is well
We had to do same to my sister's few month back horrible experience but for the best he was a border collie and had had his time


----------



## LowOriginz (Jun 9, 2018)

Is anyone selling lights of any sorts specifically wales or be able to ship there also goes for Extractor fan, filters pretty much anything let me know


----------



## Arrid (Jun 10, 2018)

god save the queen


----------



## limonene (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m loving the solisteks, got some 1000w hps de fixtures and 315 cmh and the cmh smash the old maxibright cmh I was using previously. 35% more plant usable light.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the replys lads much apreciated, been a shit wk but it what it is hay.

An old friend from the thread sent me some canna caps the other day n some bud, i hadnt had a smoke in about 8wks dont really smoke much nowdays tbh, no hard shit either really for coming up 18months go me lol

But anyway had me usual vods, then thought it would be a good idea to drop a cap and smoke a fat joint just before bed omfg i was spannered! Started freaking out full on whitey lol then passed out for about 4hrs but fucking woke up so stoned it was crazy i was off me nut for the whole day lol slept most of it tbh. Proper lightweight nowdays......


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Thanks for the replys lads much apreciated, been a shit wk but it what it is hay.
> 
> An old friend from the thread sent me some canna caps the other day n some bud, i hadnt had a smoke in about 8wks dont really smoke much nowdays tbh, no hard shit either really for coming up 18months go me lol
> 
> But anyway had me usual vods, then thought it would be a good idea to drop a cap and smoke a fat joint just before bed omfg i was spannered! Started freaking out full on whitey lol then passed out for about 4hrs but fucking woke up so stoned it was crazy i was off me nut for the whole day lol slept most of it tbh. Proper lightweight nowdays......


post made me giggle lad. It was the combo of the whitey with the statement of being off the 'hard stuff'...then promptly going on to say...'had me usual vods'. Nearly spat my beer out at that one. Go Scrambo Go


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jun 13, 2018)

limonene said:


> Don’t want to shit on your parade but I ran gavitas for years and solistek are far superior


I don't see how Solistek are better than Gavita when Gavita are a pioneering Dutch firm and with their own R&D department and own the original patents to the designs.

Solistek are made in China copys of Gavita designs and the new Solistek V2 units are just generic Chinese ballasts with a DE fitting on the end.
(Notice how Gavita came first, many years before all these new DE units on the market that are nearly identical)



limonene said:


> Gavita were bought out by the dark side of the grow industry not too long ago and standards have dropped.


Gavita are a massive Dutch firm who have production plants in Europe.

Solistek however do represent the dark side of the grow industry as (like I've said) they're made in China and are copys or modified generics with branding slapped on them.
I know because some years ago I was going to get into the game and get my own brand equipment made up by the biggest hydro OEM manufacturer in China, I know who produce the Solistek units.



limonene said:


> Also (and sorry) rhino filters are one of the worst on the market, they are so loosely packed. If you ask any clued up grow shop owner they will confirm this. I feel bad criticizing your purchases however I’d rather be straight up with you as bad filters get you caught


Bullshit Rhino filters are one of the worst on the market, they got 1st place according to a grow shop survey in Hydro Garden magazine in 2015.

Rhino filters are mass produced and packed by machine so they can't possibly be loosely packed.

When you refer to grow shop owners as "clued up" what that really means is 'incentivized' or 'had his head filled with bollocks by a competing distributor of another brand'.

I've yet to meet a grow shop owner who really is clued up enough to know that the vast majority of grow gear in the UK are all owned by 2 or 3 parent company's distributed by a few firms that are connected and it's nearly all made in China. 



limonene said:


> I like mountain air filters but I’ve heard good things about can and phresh. I seen a video with rhino filters and they are either practically empty or there’s big gaps letting unfiltered air through.


Ironically Phresh filters and Rhino filters are nearly exactly the same, they're both made in China and in my opinion (having them side by side brand new) are actually both made in the same factory!

I'd like to see this video of these brand new Rhino Pro filters pulled straight out of sealed boxes, have the rivets drilled out and the carbon beds pulled out for all to see them "practically empty" or "having big gaps" because like I said, they're mass produced and machine packed.



limonene said:


> I had one years ago that wasn’t nearly as good as my usual brand but it was all I could get at the time. I can’t remember why exactly I didnt like it at the time but no one I know fucks with rhino. They were called out about 6 years ago for using a shit charcoal I remember that much. So many good shops have stopped stocking them that says a lot


You don't name the usual brand.

You can't remember what you didn't like about the Rhino (conveniently).

"Nobody I know fucks with Rhino" is a 'plead to authority fallacy', who gives a shit what people you know fuck with, especially if they're taking the advice from some cunt who owns a grow shop?

No they weren't called out 6 years ago for using shit charcoal at all, I heard the exact same rumour going round the grow shops in Yorkshire.
I suspect it was either A) started by a distributor of a competing brand. or B) It stemmed from shit growers who ran too high humidity leading their Rhino filters to be less effective and saying they "clog up".
Filters can potentially become less effective when the micron size of the carbon used at the low end is small and the humidity is too high.
Rhino filters use RC412 carbon which is 4 mesh (4760 microns) to 12 mesh (1680 microns.), Phresh filters use RC48 carbon which is 4 mesh (4760 microns) to 8 mesh (2380 microns).
So that explains Rhino filters becoming less effective at high humidity (70% ish), but it also demonstrates that Rhino filters are objectively better at filtering out more VOC's than Phresh filters because the range of the carbon particle size is a difference of 0.97mm.

So many shops have stopped stocking them does say a lot, it says grow shop owners know fuck all about growing, fuck all about the cannabis grow equipment industry and who's behind it all or how carbon filtration works which is why they can shill for competing company's so easily and get caught out just as easily with the internet.



Fuck all wrong with these Rhino Pro's of varying ages, the one with no pre filter I've had as long as I've been a member here and it still works (not 100% but it works for a small veg tent), all are packed to the brim with carbon and you can't even make the carbon move when you shake them.



CanFan fans are made in Germany by Ruck, the original and best fan manufacturer. (most others are copys of the original Ruck design and made in China)



And this will be a container of Solistek units from China on the 'Solistek UK' Facebook page.









Pretty much everything you've said is complete bullshit.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 13, 2018)

DST said:


> post made me giggle lad. It was the combo of the whitey with the statement of being off the 'hard stuff'...then promptly going on to say...'had me usual vods'. Nearly spat my beer out at that one. Go Scrambo Go


Fucking el D, throw me a friggin bone mate i meant by the hard shit i.e the crack,benzos,coke,ket,pills i been on since age 12 lol

Lifes good at the mo mate tbh apart from me sister dog of course, wish id gave it up yrs ago.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 13, 2018)

I didnt even read that post totally Yman, but good to see you about and hope all is good for you.

Can say tho used rhino and can filters for 10yrs nearly n never a prob with smell they worked for me at least..... Did always want a mountin air tho.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't see how Solistek are better than Gavita when Gavita are a pioneering Dutch firm and with their own R&D department and own the original patents to the designs.
> 
> Solistek are made in China copys of Gavita designs and the new Solistek V2 units are just generic Chinese ballasts with a DE fitting on the end.
> (Notice how Gavita came first, many years before all these new DE units on the market that are nearly identical)
> ...


That pic of the container looks like a shoddy outfit at the distributor. 
No hi viz, no forklift to unload it. 
That pic screams cowboys to me.


----------



## limonene (Jun 13, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I don't see how Solistek are better than Gavita when Gavita are a pioneering Dutch firm and with their own R&D department and own the original patents to the designs.
> 
> Solistek are made in China copys of Gavita designs and the new Solistek V2 units are just generic Chinese ballasts with a DE fitting on the end.
> (Notice how Gavita came first, many years before all these new DE units on the market that are nearly identical)
> ...


I’m about to go to bed so I’ll get into this with you properly tomorrow but most of what you’ve said may have been true about 7 years ago but I guess you don’t really keep up to date with a rapidly changing industry 
Gavita have been bought out by another company, the Hawthorne group which is a subsidiary of Scott’s and are famous for buying agricultural related companies and stripping the arse out of their quality control to increase overheads. Gavitas standards have dropped since they were bought out, returns have gone through the roof and having used both companies fixtures which I doubt you have i can give you my word that solistek is on another level in terms of product, product range and customer service. Yes I know they are made in China it says so in huge letters on the boxes their lights come in but that doesn’t necessarily mean they are of low standard. Out of interest what lights do you use?
Rhino filters are awful but like I said before that mainly applies to the 10 and 12 inch models which is the size I buy. Below that size the filters for hobby growers like yourself probably are passable. I use mountain air and have done for years, fantastic filters.
I think your head is ever so slightly lodged up your arse as you don’t seem to be able to discuss matters in a civil way. All I can say is I’ve grown for 20 years, have had a lot of good and bad equipment. Been bullshitted to by shop owners, been given good advice on occasions. But in the meantime I’ve used my own brain and tried a hell of a lot of brands and if I say something is good or bad I am speaking from first hand experience and not from hearsay.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> That pic of the container looks like a shoddy outfit at the distributor.
> No hi viz, no forklift to unload it.
> That pic screams cowboys to me.


lmfao....a hi viz vest is only a few sheckles as well. i had to get them for the guys who work for me as their Lab is in the middle of a warehouse.


----------



## limonene (Jun 14, 2018)

For all we know there’s someone with a forklift and a high viz sat out of the picture waiting to off load. The lights are amazing and unless someone here has run both then they really are flapping out their arse


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2018)

Wars on then, I’ve got my money on y man but lim will fight hard


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2018)

limonene said:


> For all we know there’s someone with a forklift and a high viz sat out of the picture waiting to off load. The lights are amazing and unless someone here has run both then they really are flapping out their arse


I don't know anything about the lights in question. I just gave my opinion about the picture/first impression of the company. 
Everyone should have hi viz and safety boots on. Not just one of them. Also who in their right mind would unload a container by hand if a forklift was available? 
I work in distribution and I know a bunch of cowboys when I see them


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2018)

I take it back about the forklift. On closer inspection the boxes aren't on pallets so a forklift wouldn't really help. The senders should have shrink wrapped the boxes on pallets. They are quite likely to be damaged in transit. Lorry to docks-unloaded at docks-loaded on to ship and that sequence reversed that's a lot of opportunity to get damaged rattling around in a container on rough seas and rougher roads. 
I've not run the lights so I can't vouch for them either way


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2018)

Fukkin love it.


----------



## limonene (Jun 15, 2018)

i dunno I can’t be arsed to fight but having used both companies I find solistek de lights, controller and cmh superior to gavita. And I ran gavita for years and never had a problem with any fixtures.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 15, 2018)

DST said:


> post made me giggle lad. It was the combo of the whitey with the statement of being off the 'hard stuff'...then promptly going on to say...'had me usual vods'. Nearly spat my beer out at that one. Go Scrambo Go


Same here.......lol


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2018)

Howdy people

So been trying to sort things out with the ex the last few months n has been going good, shes not long got back in contact with her real dad after like 38yrs, anyway him and his missus are down from scotland visiting.

Few nights ago we all having a drink together, having a nice night then i fancied a joint n had some nice grapefruit rolled one and the dad missus has asked for some then the dad, they seemed fine so i rolled another n then me phone rung or something and next thing i no they smoked the whole fucking joint!

20mins later the dad has just totally passed out sitting up at a dinnertable chair then started to slide of it lol so ive managed to carry him to the sofa n hes out for the fucking count. His missus then asks if i got more smoke so i rolled another and shared it with her outside as we going back in shes trip over the ledge hard! 

Fucking snapped her ankle! Bone almost breaking the skin! The dad is mongoed and not blinked an eye at her screaming, the ex is pissed out her nut demanding i pick the women up of the floor until i pointed out her ankle!

Fucking paramedics have taken ages to come n im the only one sober enough to go hospital with her lol turns out she broke her ankle in 3places ouch. Anyway spose the moral of the story is dont give old people who been drinking strong weed lolol


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 19, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Howdy people
> 
> So been trying to sort things out with the ex the last few months n has been going good, shes not long got back in contact with her real dad after like 38yrs, anyway him and his missus are down from scotland visiting.
> 
> ...


Man that made me lol hard hahaha


----------



## scrambo (Jun 19, 2018)

I felt bad enough at the screams of my ex of "youve killed my dad" when he passed out, but his missus then breaking her ankle just pushed me over the edge lol

Then i thought i was gonna spew in the back of the ambulance, n almost really did spew when they where reseting the womens ankle pulling and twisting it and it clicking n crunching.....arrrrghhhh

Was proper dramas lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2018)

Sounds like that was some strong gear Rambo. That booze combo is not for everyone, that’s one fuked ankle btw


----------



## scrambo (Jun 21, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Sounds like that was some strong gear Rambo. That booze combo is not for everyone, that’s one fuked ankle btw


It was a nice mate, they where just both pissed tho and hadnt smoked it in god nos how long and old lol 65 n 67.

She had to have a op on the ankle n is still in hosp now.....


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2018)

Carry on Smoking, lmfao, thanks for sharing that one lad.


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 21, 2018)

That's a mad one @scrambo 


A few weeks ago I was at my son's football match. I met an old mate there. He'd had a motorbike accident a month before and had pins in his ankle. So we sat on a wall and had a spiff. I told him to go easy but no, he was caning it. He went a bit pale but was still smiling. Next thing he falls backwards off the wall, crutches flying. I nearly shit. No more damage thankfully


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds like you fkd them up bad scrambo....lol.....


----------



## scrambo (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah it was abit much lads, makes a good story tho lol was only the 2nd time i ever met the bloke ffs.

Mad thing is it kinda saved the day cause the ex was well pissed up and trying to start a argument with her dad n his missus about the past etc, fucking says something tho when a passed out long lost dad and a women with a broken ankle in 3places is saving the day lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 22, 2018)

Shed Cam.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 22, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4154561 Shed Cam.


Looking good man!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 23, 2018)

Wot setups that baz (camera)?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 23, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Wot setups that baz (camera)?


It's a wireless cam kit mate, Swann hd 8 cam pro . Good kit


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4154561 Shed Cam.


very toight sir. solid as usual. thought there was a space invasion at first but....


----------



## budman111 (Jun 23, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4154561 Shed Cam.


Maintenance must be a bitch


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2018)

DST said:


> very toight sir. solid as usual. thought there was a space invasion at first but....


Lol , the only drawback with the para's is assembly , double jointed ,elastic hands help !


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 24, 2018)

budman111 said:


> Maintenance must be a bitch


Not unless there's a problem, prep & knowing the plant your growing helps much. A long lance & a litter picker are are your friends


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 24, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Lol , the only drawback with the para's is assembly , double jointed ,elastic hands help !


The paras are some job have one meself


----------



## makka (Jun 25, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4154561 Shed Cam.


Nice man nice


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 26, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> The paras are some job have one meself


Good for getting the lights close to the plants......with a nice even coverage. .....a don't quite no wot I was expecting, but when I opened the box and a big bag of SMALL bolts fell out i thought here we go.....but...no went together easy enuff.......


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 26, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Good for getting the lights close to the plants......with a nice even coverage. .....a don't quite no wot I was expecting, but when I opened the box and a big bag of SMALL bolts fell out i thought here we go.....but...no went together easy enuff.......


I thought it was faulty when i was putting it together that the panels werent fitting together only to go to the shop and them to tell me i was putting it together wrong lol


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 26, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> I thought it was faulty when i was putting it together that the panels werent fitting together only to go to the shop and them to tell me i was putting it together wrong lol


LMAO...easy done...


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 26, 2018)

_*El Chapo,*Any of you Uk Growers done this,I'm wondering if this is the Sour Diesel,that has been flying around the North for the past few year.Really liking the look of it.At the Minute I'm Focused on getting all of the U.K. Clone only strains into Seed for future use ,Just so I have them further down the Line,it's just took me a year,to get Exodus Cheese back.And now I have it I want to make sure I have some means of keeping it around .I had my last 3 mothers of Exodus ,Livers,Barnsley Jack Herer,for around 6/7 year.Had to regenerate em ,after a year or so ,but in the end it just kept burning up in flower,plus people was going all out haze,I have a 8 week haze that's fire now .But I am wondering if any of you guys have a photos of this strain,I have seen it when it all ready for sale,I bought a q of it other week .But I would love to know more about it ._


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 27, 2018)

A tangie auto and an ak auto(blimburn)put out a few days ago,both freeb....temps are a beautiful 30c outside 32 inside although i cant complain at a 2 degree deficiet not much i can do but make sure of PLENTY air movement......


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 27, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4154561 Shed Cam.


Looks great my kind of shed .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 27, 2018)

Shed cam. 2 weeks in , all GG


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 28, 2018)

How many plants in their baz.....?


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 28, 2018)

_Got me thinking about my mates Garage,Nice sized really secure.Bet I could get 30 plants in that Garage ,and scrog the fuck out of it .Mmmmmmm,Looks Quality though that dude._


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 28, 2018)

Flower rooms gettin busy......had to let this set of 8 go longer in veg than I wanted due to work being done in the room....7 week veg......gonna have my work cut out for me.....the outher sides starting to come down now....but....that won't help me cause the next sets going in in 4 weeks....its all go.............got a space sorted outside for a couple a plants ,suns been so good and I've got 2 spare plants perfect for the job will hopefully have them in in the next few days.........got a 10k finishing bulb running for the first time. ...hopefully I'll c a difference. .......


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 28, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> It's a wireless cam kit mate, Swann hd 8 cam pro . Good kit


Gonna get one of these camera kits ,are they ok for outdoor use


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 28, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Flower rooms gettin busy......had to let this set of 8 go longer in veg than I wanted due to work being done in the room....7 week veg......gonna have my work cut out for me.....the outher sides starting to come down now....but....that won't help me cause the next sets going in in 4 weeks....its all go.............got a space sorted outside for a couple a plants ,suns been so good and I've got 2 spare plants perfect for the job will hopefully have them in in the next few days.........got a 10k finishing bulb running for the first time. ...hopefully I'll c a difference. .......


Had a fucking nightmare with mine ,it was started in all that snow ,so many temp flux and Equipment that I should have cleaned ,I was told it had been done but I ain't,salt build up .still good weight there but not a fan leaf that ain't burnt,Some of bud looks ok but lot will be dried then put in freezer ,till I need it for hash or oil .Fucking gutted .But Forward time to get room sorted and then get the exodus in.Hope all goes well .


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 28, 2018)

*This Could be the Year for Bumper Outdoor Crops ,And then before that England Holding that Cup Up,Come on England .*


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2018)

@tyke1973 , yes the cams are all weather proof m8 .


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 28, 2018)

@Greenhouse;save 24 in there


----------



## Arrid (Jun 28, 2018)

https://services.parliament.uk/bills/2017-19/legalisationofcannabismedicinalpurposes.html

Legalisation of Cannabis (Medicinal Purposes) Bill 2017-19

This Bill is expected to have its second reading debate on Friday 6 July 2018.

somehow i feel like this is a looong way off


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> *This Could be the Year for Bumper Outdoor Crops ,And then before that England Holding that Cup Up,Come on England .*


 
not quite the uk though


----------



## GHM.420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys, just wondered if any one could give me some advice to whether this will work, so iv got a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent, 600w dimmable hps that boosts to 660w, 6" rhino pro filter kit, growing 9 plants 5 x GELATO (7 2 x SOUR CRISP COOKIES and 2 x STICKY NICKYS, using coco and cork for grow medium in 11l square pots, I am planning on LST THEM, letting them fill out the space of the tent, making sure each plants all roughly the same height and sending them to flower, ANY ADVICE REALLY APPRICIATED, DO YOU GUY THINK THIS WOULD WORK? , AND GET A GOOD YEILD IM HOPING FOR 13-14 OUNCE, THANKS GUYS LOOK FORWARD TO ANY INPUT YOU MAY HAVE, do you guys think 13-14oz is achievable, id really like 2oz a plant yielding 18oZ all together but be happy with the 13-14oz, thanks opinions appreciated


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking great D.....it's gonna be a beast.......is that one the new strain......?
Not seen Don on for awhile everything ok D.......


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 29, 2018)

DST said:


> View attachment 4157356
> not quite the uk though


Lovely,weathers bang on here this year .gutted the only year I did not put autos out earlier


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 29, 2018)

Is their a time diff from here and the dam....?


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 29, 2018)

_Thinking of trying those Artic Air boxes out,one family just got one for there room ,gotta say I think they would be sound for a small tent .£39.99 from Asda ._


----------



## makka (Jun 29, 2018)

How we all doing then?
To fckin hot I reckon 
Here's another gg4 scrog 1 plant I've just finished 
1.2m squared 600 hps 
Still waiting on dry but looking like around 17oz so not to bad considering heat we've had 
Really crammed it in tight this time 1 cola every square inch loads of airflow 

Never went above 1.6 ec either wich surprised me


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Looking great D.....it's gonna be a beast.......is that one the new strain......?
> Not seen Don on for awhile everything ok D.......


Its called Omfdog. dog x.dpq.
Don is fine. Taking a break from growing.



Greenhouse;save said:


> Is their a time diff from here and the dam....?


Aye. 1 hour ahead.


makka said:


> How we all doing then?
> To fckin hot I reckon
> Here's another gg4 scrog 1 plant I've just finished
> 1.2m squared 600 hps
> ...


looks great makka.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 30, 2018)

makka said:


> How we all doing then?
> To fckin hot I reckon
> Here's another gg4 scrog 1 plant I've just finished
> 1.2m squared 600 hps
> ...


_Pure class dude ,Looking very very nice.More so say weather we are having.
You have just Made my mind up for me I was gonna leave it a while ,before I put next set of plants in ,But I thought about it last night,and thought might do a 1 plant scrog .So nice one for that.Only normally run two ,Some times put a extra one in if there's a gap .but back to my normal a plant per light .just gonna get one nice a big first,it's just over 12 inch ,now so gonna wait while 18 inch ,then scrog it._


----------



## makka (Jun 30, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Pure class dude ,Looking very very nice.More so say weather we are having.
> You have just Made my mind up for me I was gonna leave it a while ,before I put next set of plants in ,But I thought about it last night,and thought might do a 1 plant scrog .So nice one for that.Only normally run two ,Some times put a extra one in if there's a gap .but back to my normal a plant per light .just gonna get one nice a big first,it's just over 12 inch ,now so gonna wait while 18 inch ,then scrog it._


Lol glad I could be of assistance tyke
And cheers for the compliment 
@DST love the new strain name man very catchy


----------



## makka (Jun 30, 2018)

Some gg4 bubble hash drying out 
Absolutely wonderful to smoke but not for the faint hearted lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 30, 2018)

GHM.420 said:


> Hey guys, just wondered if any one could give me some advice to whether this will work, so iv got a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent, 600w dimmable hps that boosts to 660w, 6" rhino pro filter kit, growing 9 plants 5 x GELATO (7 2 x SOUR CRISP COOKIES and 2 x STICKY NICKYS, using coco and cork for grow medium in 11l square pots, I am planning on LST THEM, letting them fill out the space of the tent, making sure each plants all roughly the same height and sending them to flower, ANY ADVICE REALLY APPRICIATED, DO YOU GUY THINK THIS WOULD WORK? , AND GET A GOOD YEILD IM HOPING FOR 13-14 OUNCE, THANKS GUYS LOOK FORWARD TO ANY INPUT YOU MAY HAVE, do you guys think 13-14oz is achievable, id really like 2oz a plant yielding 18oZ all together but be happy with the 13-14oz, thanks opinions appreciated


About a 16 oz at a guess


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2018)

gg4 x tangie.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 1, 2018)

* Smoke Report,Blue Lemon Thai - Ch9 Seeds.*
_Lovely Smoke fucking so happy at least two of the 3 turned out OK,Still got to prune the Pineapple Express that's ok up yet,can't be arsed yet.The other PE was a total right off, apart from 4 Oz that was not burnt ,of that one plant.The Blue Lemon Thai ,was put into a gap in the room ,it was the only one that did not burn,the smoke is real nice ,Old school Blueberry,but with a Blast of Lemon.Creative high ,very nice and smooth.One I would definitely do again,that's two strains from Ch9 I have done ,there Super Haze ,in my Opinion is the best 8 week haze around love it ,So do the friends that get the odd bit from me.This did not produce much ,but it was moved around the room ,and was allways smaller than the PE ,so it was shaded out by them ,managed 133g.Of nice Solid nugs,half the decent PE will be going towards oil,shame I would have like to have used to burn one ,but not sure if it would effect the taste,Or the effect.It all ready gives me indigestion.Any ideas ,if it would be OK to use ,if not it's gonna hash .and I get rid of the hash.The burnt one was quick prune and then put in air tight bags ,then put in chest freezer.Should be a good run ,hoping I can pull a few Oz back from it.Still un sure what to do .My normal ,beat it over a screen over a bucket Morrocan way ,or dry ice .Struggling to find any ,to be honest,and price is daft.Never been keen on the ice method,so if I don't get dry ice ,a lot of drumming going on .lol few Photos of the BLT ,loving ch9 seeds. You can tell the Burnt one ,Fucking gutted edd Sherran look to it .The Ginger Ninja _


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 1, 2018)

DST said:


> gg4 x tangie.
> View attachment 4158537


Got the Same structure has the last one I did in tent ,The g13 Blueberry Gum.Christmas tree .nice looker


----------



## makka (Jul 1, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> *Smoke Report,Blue Lemon Thai - Ch9 Seeds.*
> _Lovely Smoke fucking so happy at least two of the 3 turned out OK,Still got to prune the Pineapple Express that's ok up yet,can't be arsed yet.The other PE was a total right off, apart from 4 Oz that was not burnt ,of that one plant.The Blue Lemon Thai ,was put into a gap in the room ,it was the only one that did not burn,the smoke is real nice ,Old school Blueberry,but with a Blast of Lemon.Creative high ,very nice and smooth.One I would definitely do again,that's two strains from Ch9 I have done ,there Super Haze ,in my Opinion is the best 8 week haze around love it ,So do the friends that get the odd bit from me.This did not produce much ,but it was moved around the room ,and was allways smaller than the PE ,so it was shaded out by them ,managed 133g.Of nice Solid nugs,half the decent PE will be going towards oil,shame I would have like to have used to burn one ,but not sure if it would effect the taste,Or the effect.It all ready gives me indigestion.Any ideas ,if it would be OK to use ,if not it's gonna hash .and I get rid of the hash.The burnt one was quick prune and then put in air tight bags ,then put in chest freezer.Should be a good run ,hoping I can pull a few Oz back from it.Still un sure what to do .My normal ,beat it over a screen over a bucket Morrocan way ,or dry ice .Struggling to find any ,to be honest,and price is daft.Never been keen on the ice method,so if I don't get dry ice ,a lot of drumming going on .lol few Photos of the BLT ,loving ch9 seeds.View attachment 4158598 View attachment 4158597 _


Why don't you use normal ice and water and bubble bags 
That's what I do anyway turns out nice every time if u don't wash it back to much 
3 runs max with same material works a treat


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 1, 2018)

_It's the Edd Sheeran Pheno of Blue Lemon Thai,The Ginger Ninja.lol.Been getting nice hash beating through one of the bubble bags ,real nice full melt the first beat.But thinking of doing that Makka nice one._


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 1, 2018)

_Do you reckon it would effect the effect of it Makka if I made it into oil,Best oil I have ever had from PE from g13 labs.Great for Anxiety and Depression.This was took down early through the burning,If it would not have burnt,would have most likely been my highest yield ever from that room.I normally put half a plant to oil,so I might prune the good one up later ,once neighbours fucking do one of back ,then make a oz batch of oil and try that see what that's like .If that's turns out ok ,I got the decent bud to play around with._


----------



## makka (Jul 1, 2018)

If anything it's stronger
Edit: when concentrated that is lol


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 1, 2018)

*This is the Pineapple Express ,that was not burnt so bad  *


----------



## makka (Jul 1, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> *This is the Pineapple Express ,that was not burnt so bad View attachment 4158770 *


It looks like you've pulled her a little early m8 not criticising or out just in case you wasn't aware 
With a proper swell they look like they would of been some nice bulbous buds but they never truly filled out 
BUT that could be your preference so like I said not criticising lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 1, 2018)

GHM.420 said:


> Hey guys, just wondered if any one could give me some advice to whether this will work, so iv got a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent, 600w dimmable hps that boosts to 660w, 6" rhino pro filter kit, growing 9 plants 5 x GELATO (7 2 x SOUR CRISP COOKIES and 2 x STICKY NICKYS, using coco and cork for grow medium in 11l square pots, I am planning on LST THEM, letting them fill out the space of the tent, making sure each plants all roughly the same height and sending them to flower, ANY ADVICE REALLY APPRICIATED, DO YOU GUY THINK THIS WOULD WORK? , AND GET A GOOD YEILD IM HOPING FOR 13-14 OUNCE, THANKS GUYS LOOK FORWARD TO ANY INPUT YOU MAY HAVE, do you guys think 13-14oz is achievable, id really like 2oz a plant yielding 18oZ all together but be happy with the 13-14oz, thanks opinions appreciated


13-14.. Easy chief , if you fill but not over fill that space and keep them healthy. Easy!
Good luck.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 2, 2018)

makka said:


> It looks like you've pulled her a little early m8 not criticising or out just in case you wasn't aware
> With a proper swell they look like they would of been some nice bulbous buds but they never truly filled out
> BUT that could be your preference so like I said not criticising lol[/QUOTENo it's fine dude,I have pulled them early they was getting more and more burnt,the garden was a mess,but I know what it was that caused it,I had not changed the main feed line to Auto pots in a while salt had built up ,along with the temps we been having.It was a cause of pulling now,or leave them to burn more.They looked bad ,but sorted everything out now ,new line and two new Exodus are in there.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 2, 2018)

_If I had not taken it when I did I would have most likely lost the lot ,It was just a waste of time, the Oil that I made from it is sound .had some this morning ,I have just put the really bad burnt stuff in freezer, like I said for hash.I prefer hash any how,Pineapple Express taste super sweet at about 7 1/2 week,but wish I could have let in run normal 9 week .Everthing was going wrong ,the humidity was going through roof DH went down ,and I noticed a small piece of mould .I have checked every other bit and there's not in that .But I can't be having that shit ,I need it for medical use.Getting High does not really bother me now .its getting rid of pain and Anxiety I want it for.The shit that had built up in that main feed line was un real,and I'm sure that was another reason it fucked up,The big bud ,I bought from the local hydro shop was not right ,it was thick real cloudy ,and just looked different to the normal stuff I buy.Its not a total right off I have a lb for hash and about the 12 Oz for Oil .Then a Oz left of the Blue Lemon Thai ,rest has gone .So at least that paid for the fuck up.On ward now ,time for some proper uk stuff Exodus ,just gonna put two under one light ,while temps are like this.Got everything that I had go wrong sorted now so just a matter of focusing on the new one,Sometimes in growing shit happens .First time in about 9 year I have had a major problem,ya can't let these things get to you ,just move on .Hang on me tears are making lap top go off lol._


----------



## makka (Jul 2, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _If I had not taken it when I did I would have most likely lost the lot ,It was just a waste of time, the Oil that I made from it is sound .had some this morning ,I have just put the really bad burnt stuff in freezer, like I said for hash.I prefer hash any how,Pineapple Express taste super sweet at about 7 1/2 week,but wish I could have let in run normal 9 week .Everthing was going wrong ,the humidity was going through roof DH went down ,and I noticed a small piece of mould .I have checked every other bit and there's not in that .But I can't be having that shit ,I need it for medical use.Getting High does not really bother me now .its getting rid of pain and Anxiety I want it for.The shit that had built up in that main feed line was un real,and I'm sure that was another reason it fucked up,The big bud ,I bought from the local hydro shop was not right ,it was thick real cloudy ,and just looked different to the normal stuff I buy.Its not a total right off I have a lb for hash and about the 12 Oz for Oil .Then a Oz left of the Blue Lemon Thai ,rest has gone .So at least that paid for the fuck up.On ward now ,time for some proper uk stuff Exodus ,just gonna put two under one light ,while temps are like this.Got everything that I had go wrong sorted now so just a matter of focusing on the new one,Sometimes in growing shit happens .First time in about 9 year I have had a major problem,ya can't let these things get to you ,just move on .Hang on me tears are making lap top go off lol._


Lol i see I see 
Had problems with autopots myself 
At Least you have salvaged what you could man and not in the minus 
Like you say shit happens


----------



## zeddd (Jul 2, 2018)

makka said:


> Lol i see I see
> Had problems with autopots myself
> At Least you have salvaged what you could man and not in the minus
> Like you say shit happens


They still give Ritalin to 45 year olds


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 3, 2018)

_Zeddd,Makka it's knocked me for 6 ,could have really done with the Money from that one .Its put me of putting next set in,I just can't seem to get back into it .Just thinking perhaps a breaks in Order.It could be worse I could be outta pocket totally.How much dry ice will I need for around 8/9 Oz of bud._


----------



## makka (Jul 3, 2018)

I've never used the dry ice tbh just normal ice cubes and water with frozen material


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 3, 2018)

Torture trying to dry a bit of weed in this heat guys.......need to get maself a small drying tent or something .....


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 3, 2018)

_All sorted now ,done room from top to bottom.Noticed a few little things that will have added to the last fuck up ,one of the wall mounted fans was not running free,need a spot of oil .So was stopping then running,that's sorted now Put new pipe in now so Tomorrow just a matter of rigging that to tank putting two plants in Auto Pots ,then leaving them a little Longer vegging.Now I know how many things went wrong in that grow ,I think I might be ok running the two 600's.Gonna try two any how ,I can all ways flip light to light on really hot days,added a 3 rd wall mounted fan too.I was gonna ditch the LAKush,earlier but gonna flower it under the LED._


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 3, 2018)

_To say that the Blue Lemon Thai was took at 8 week,that is some tasty bud ,only got a bit Left ,but very nice smoke._


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 3, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _All sorted now ,done room from top to bottom.Noticed a few little things that will have added to the last fuck up ,one of the wall mounted fans was not running free,need a spot of oil .So was stopping then running,that's sorted now Put new pipe in now so Tomorrow just a matter of rigging that to tank putting two plants in Auto Pots ,then leaving them a little Longer vegging.Now I know how many things went wrong in that grow ,I think I might be ok running the two 600's.Gonna try two any how ,I can all ways flip light to light on really hot days,added a 3 rd wall mounted fan too.I was gonna ditch the LAKush,earlier but gonna flower it under the LED._


Don't let one set back knock you off balance chief!
Shit happens.
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 3, 2018)

_I know Corey,just thinking about this game if we Lose at least the fans might get some high grade sniff lol_


----------



## limonene (Jul 4, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _I know Corey,just thinking about this game if we Lose at least the fans might get some high grade sniff lol_


Supply v demand, demand won on penalties lol


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 4, 2018)

I've said it from the START and I'm Scottish. ......England will win the world cup in just under 2 weeks time (in penalties ).......no one gave this YOUNG team a chance ........look were they r now......I predicted an early England goal with an equaliser near the end then England to win in penalties .........and thats pretty much wot happened. ............also brasil will lose their next game......


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 4, 2018)

_I have had Faith in them from the very start New Blood.I still had faith in a Win when we went down on Penalties.This team are just so Focused,_


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 4, 2018)

Liked the way they would NOT be bullied by the Columbians. ......can only imagine the verbal abuse coming from the Columbians mouths .......,


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 4, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I've said it from the START and I'm Scottish. ......England will win the world cup in just under 2 weeks time (in penalties ).......no one gave this YOUNG team a chance ........look were they r now......I predicted an early England goal with an equaliser near the end then England to win in penalties .........and thats pretty much wot happened. ............also brasil will lose their next game......


So what's the lottery numbers for the weekend then?....


----------



## scrambo (Jul 4, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> So what's the lottery numbers for the weekend then?....


Fuck off you u irish hater lol we are gonna win it this time!

Hows ya doing mate? Been up to much?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 4, 2018)

Get your crystal balls out imo


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2018)

When bbc are not showing the matches i watch a Dutch channel. Interesting hearing opinions of non biased commentators. Although the cloggies are biased when commentating on Holland. That Columbian that chinbutted Henderson should have been off...and then Henderson should have gone for his wee head thing. The ref was in over his head at times. Piss poor game to watch on the whole. Glad England went through.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 5, 2018)

I Won £20 000 on the lotto 7 months ago........and yes ....I did pick the numbers............lol ....true......................ive just got a strong feeling its England's year.....yea Di totally agree with you their footballs been far from perfect........but.......the way im seeing it... none of the big teams have really shone in this tournament ..alot of them r already out...........remember were down to 8 with the world cup winners 3 games away......is it so hard to beleive...............


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 5, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I Won £20 000 on the lotto 7 months ago........


Alright Greenhouse, How you doing MATE ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't do the heat !, I've spent the day in Iceland ......by the lolly freezers !


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 5, 2018)

_It's Doing my Fucking Nut in,Put two plants in main room yesterday with 2 x 600 HPS light on went up 3 hour after Lights come on ,they looked really bad.I had just put them in Auto pots,So perhaps a bit of stress from Transplant too.But Ended up turning one of the Lights off,they looked sound this Morning .I expected to open the door to 2 dead plants ,Managed to get clones of both of them .Before they went into the main room,they all look great.I can't lose this strain took me too long to get it back,Put the LAKush under the LED too,had to go with same time frame lights on has the main room,or the room would have run hotter lights off,than on.But in all the years I have been doing this ,this has been the worst to get right with temps .But I suppose if it was easy every one would do it ,They seem to be fine now.Im gonna flip to the other light tonight,just until we get a break in weather.Then hit them with both Lights ,once we get a break in the hot weather ._


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Fuck off you u irish hater lol we are gonna win it this time!
> 
> Hows ya doing mate? Been up to much?


Lol, I'm rooting for England too m8, may as well, keeps me interested.
All good here samba, flat out working, plenty of beer and joints and not much else. Only about ten months left till I get my grow on again lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I can't do the heat !, I've spent the day in Iceland ......by the lolly freezers !


Its hard work working in this weather baz, kinda glad I don't have a grow to deal with when I get home


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2018)

Fuk dwc in this heat, straight perlite for me hand watering, @DST need some sativa leaning beans for a tropical grow, any recommendations from your seed bank?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 6, 2018)

I hear there making a new "Love Island" up my way ......


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I hear there making a new "Love Island" up my way ......View attachment 4160895


That one in purple looks like a love island herself


----------



## scrambo (Jul 6, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, I'm rooting for England too m8, may as well, keeps me interested.
> All good here samba, flat out working, plenty of beer and joints and not much else. Only about ten months left till I get my grow on again lol


Howdy mate good to hear your doing well, aint seen you in here for ages.

10 months and back in the game sweet, fucking shit paying for smoke when half the time it aint even close to as good as you could grow it yourself. Im gonna set up again soonish.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 6, 2018)

Brazil are looking like losing as greenhouse said! Fuck i hope the rest of your predictions are right....lol


----------



## kaydeezee (Jul 6, 2018)

COME ON YOU ENGLAND!!

Hello one & all, 

Browsing some threads and came across a post from 2013 discussing the performance of these 'air pruning pots'

I can't seem to find them anywhere in the uk?
If anyone has some info regarding these style of pots PM a fellow grower 
Thanks


https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/product/plant-warrior-pots


----------



## makka (Jul 7, 2018)

Good to see a few old faces still walking the planet lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 7, 2018)

Footballs coming home!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 7, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Brazil are looking like losing as greenhouse said! Fuck i hope the rest of your predictions are right....lol


ONWARD WE GO.........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 7, 2018)

kaydeezee said:


> COME ON YOU ENGLAND!!
> 
> Hello one & all,
> 
> ...


I tried getting them a while ago with no luck......liked the idea of them......also they are TALL pots ........I've got some tall pots that always outgrow their lower counterparts something about the roots being able to stretch better..........let me no if you get a hold of any...,.....guy on here kitted a 50 000 sqft where house out with them and swore by them.......


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2018)

@Greenhouse;save , Are you a Wizard ?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 7, 2018)

He must be, I heard he likes Wizards sleeves.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 7, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a bit of sleeve, or horses collar for that matter .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 8, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of sleeve, or horses collar for that matter .


I’m guessing vulva?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I’m guessing vulva?


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Fuk dwc in this heat, straight perlite for me hand watering, @DST need some sativa leaning beans for a tropical grow, any recommendations from your seed bank?


Send us an email to info mate. Fairy'll sort you something....if you want
i got a few beans recently from an Indian friend who went back to Delhi.

edit..of course now i cant find the fucking things. ffs.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2018)

jizzing in ma pants waiting to smoke this.

tis Dessert breath from our good friend @genuity cookies and cream x high school sweetheart. I've had it inside the last couple of weeks due to space and my good wife but she's been done under light deprivation in my greenhouse ( edit: the plant that is...not my wife).


----------



## kaydeezee (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm done purchasing ' high street strains from high street seed companys. 

Ive been growing for 3yrs now and the only dank I've grown was from some kush cuts i got foe the first run.

Greenhouse seeds/ Humboldt/barneys farm/fast buds/big budda/dinafem 

I have grown plants from all these seed suppliers and all have disappointed to some degree?

No potency & scent/flavour is a constant with my grows? Ive never lost a plant I've always had huge plants with huge buds but once its time to harvest NO smell?

I grow all my plants more or less the same, i sprout in rapid rooters then transplant after a week or two , once the plants are big enough i transplant to final usually a 40/60 day veg from seed before flowering.

Once flowering" (i don't count the first week of 12/12) i give the plants the time they need to finish.

I usually grow something like 70/30 hybrids with a recommended flower time from 8/10wks. 

I dry the plants on the stems for 7days until the small buds snap but the bigger ones bend with a little cracking sound.
Once the 7days is up i trimm the rest and jar for 2wks burping once the hygrometer hits 70% then i crack the lids for a hour.

REASONS FOR SCENTLESS BUDS 

1) poor seeds 
2) over feeding NPK during the grow
3) lack of NPK during the grow
4) not mature enough to flower
5) harvested to early
6) high/low humidity
7) inconsistent temps

Some will say i need better genetics but honestly ' ate these beans from these suppliers really that shit? 

I think its something I'm doing ? Its got to be the feeding programs i use because i keep everything else in order.
My temps are between 20c/28c lights on 
17c/22clights out with HM% between 40/70% 
I use humidifiers to raise when i need too

I usr a 5"rkv & carbon with a veriac controller /run passive vents 
6"oscilating fan blowing across the canopy

400w mh/hps 5"cooltube & digital ballast
Keep the light 14" 20" in (veg) 10" 14" i. (Flower) 

FEEDING PROGRAM

Seedling -200 ppm RO water (000 ppm)
Early veg -300 ppm
Middle veg -500 ppm
Full veg -700 ppm
Transition 2weeks -800 ppm
Early flower -900 ppm
Middle flower -1000 ppm
End flower -500 ppm 

I use a PK boost from the first week of 12/12 but i think i may be over loading the girls with P&K early and its causing a imbalance?? 
I also noticed i tend to slightly over feed N during flower but thats because of the bloom nutes im using with a NPK of 3-4-6

I'm going back to COCO in the summer because even with a chiller its hard to keep water temps from fluctuating so much as i had happen this run on DWC.

I purchased GHE cocotek pk coco along with the coco specific nutes for the next run, i'm going to use 3gal square pots with hydroton at the bottom a 70/30coco perlite pre mix and then a layer of hydrroton on top.

Top feeding by hand every other day with low ppm is my next run i think?


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2018)

These are Dutch breeders on the whole and are famed for slipping a male Power Plant in their genetics just to up yields and make them look impressive. Personally I would NOT grow stuff from any of these companies. Florally piss poor taste on the whole.
Get some reliable clones from someone.



kaydeezee said:


> I'm done purchasing ' high street strains from high street seed companys.
> 
> Ive been growing for 3yrs now and the only dank I've grown was from some kush cuts i got foe the first run.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Jul 9, 2018)

kaydeezee said:


> I'm done purchasing ' high street strains from high street seed companys.
> 
> Ive been growing for 3yrs now and the only dank I've grown was from some kush cuts i got foe the first run.
> 
> ...


Also you are drying too quickly for seed plants. You are jarring them too soon this will change the smell to one you don’t want


----------



## AmserCyntaf (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi people,

Complete and utter noob, never grown before, but needs must (shit weed, high prices, having to buy from little scrotes - you all now the score). I've spent weeks reading and researching and to be honest, my brain is fucking dribbling out of my ears now, all this reading without being able to bounce ideas off someone is getting me more and more confuzzled.

Two things I'm really lacking are space and money, so I'm trying to do things as cost effectively as possible. With the space constraints I have decided that I am going to stick to growing autos, and a 120x120x200 cm tent is about all I've got room for. The main thing that is perplexing me is lighting. I was thinking about LEDs, but the more I read the more I'm feeling like a dog chasing his tail.

I guess the main thing I'm looking for is suggestions for (cheap) lighting options that are going to get the job done.

Thanks in advance


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 10, 2018)

AmserCyntaf said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Complete and utter noob, never grown before, but needs must (shit weed, high prices, having to buy from little scrotes - you all now the score). I've spent weeks reading and researching and to be honest, my brain is fucking dribbling out of my ears now, all this reading without being able to bounce ideas off someone is getting me more and more confuzzled.
> 
> ...


You can do plenty with a 1.2x1.2m tent. Although I don't like autos. But hey!

Lighting wise good LED and cheap LED don't go hand in hand.
In the UK the cheapest option that performs well would be a 600w HPS. You can pick them up cheap enough new but even cheaper 2nd hand. 400w of Metal halide to veg. If your lucky you can get a digital dimmable ballast so you can run either bulb with it.
A cooled hood would be an advantage in these summers we are having.
You want a quality Ruck or Can fan, again second hand is cheap. A 6" should do the job, depends on your situation.
A good filter to at least match the fan cfm. Don't buy that second hand. They are not cheap. As a new grower that's where my money would be spent.
Circulation fans cost next to nothing. Hydrometers cost a couple of quid. Cheap ph test kits cost a couple of quid, will work fine for your first time.

You need to make sure you can vent the heat out of the house completely. Chimneys, windows, dryer vents, whatever you have on hand.

Stay away from all in one deals, they are usually a rip off.


Stay away from cheap LEDs, you can look at LED in the future when you have plenty of grows under your belt and cash isn't tight. Then make an informed decision on if its worth it for you.

Ebay and craigslist are good for second hand stuff. Have it posted to an address your not going to grow in.

Good luck. Welcome to RIU!


----------



## AmserCyntaf (Jul 10, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> You can do plenty with a 1.2x1.2m tent. Although I don't like autos. But hey!
> 
> Lighting wise good LED and cheap LED don't go hand in hand.
> In the UK the cheapest option that performs well would be a 600w HPS. You can pick them up cheap enough new but even cheaper 2nd hand. 400w of Metal halide to veg. If your lucky you can get a digital dimmable ballast so you can run either bulb with it.
> ...


Cheers for that! What is it you don't like about autos? My logic was that it'd be quicker and that I would be able to smoke my own relatively quickly, but, as I say, complete noob, so I'm open to advice and suggestions!

Bearing in mind that I'm on a meter, how much (roughly) do you reckon running a 600w HPS would cost me a week? 

Thanks again dude.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 10, 2018)

Autos aint all that much quicker if it all than many normal strains, plus the qaulity of the smoke is generally pretty poor.

A single 600hps with fans n whatnot will cost you roughly 20 a wk on a prepay meter, when on 18/6, 15ish when in flower.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 10, 2018)

kaydeezee said:


> I'm done purchasing ' high street strains from high street seed companys.
> 
> Ive been growing for 3yrs now and the only dank I've grown was from some kush cuts i got foe the first run.
> 
> ...


Poor quality genetics and also dwc isnt known for its amazing flavours just the speed of growth and yield.

Try doing a soil grow with organic nutes if its flavour your wanting, and yeah get some good clones.


----------



## AmserCyntaf (Jul 10, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Autos aint all that much quicker if it all than many normal strains, plus the qaulity of the smoke is generally pretty poor.
> 
> A single 600hps with fans n whatnot will cost you roughly 20 a wk on a prepay meter, when on 18/6, 15ish when in flower.


Really? So what's all the hype around them then? Is it literally just that, hype? 

Any good recommendations for an easy-to-grow, forgiving photo strain? 

And that's not half as bad as I expected!


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 10, 2018)

AmserCyntaf said:


> Really? So what's all the hype around them then? Is it literally just that, hype?
> 
> Any good recommendations for an easy-to-grow, forgiving photo strain?
> 
> And that's not half as bad as I expected!


They allow you to keep one light schedule so you could in theory add a couple of plants every say 3 weeks and have a mini perpetual without using two tents and different light schedules.

But you have no choice over what they do, how big they grow, how much they yield ect.
That's why I like photo periods. I have the control, can fill a space with the amount of plants I want, might be 1, might be 9, its up to me.
In the UK its worth knowing the difference in sentencing guide lines as far as plant numbers go. Not that its a huge deal for you in a 1.2x1.2m, unless you went SOG.

Strain wise Northern lights is fairly forgiving. Acid by paradise seeds could take a beating and clones like a dream.
I'm sure the rest of these guys would have better suggestions.

As for Hype, not heard much of it, I suppose it depends where your reading your info. I know autos are better than they used to be and have seen some impressive looking plants on here, still not my cup of tea though.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 10, 2018)

AmserCyntaf said:


> Really? So what's all the hype around them then? Is it literally just that, hype?
> 
> Any good recommendations for an easy-to-grow, forgiving photo strain?
> 
> And that's not half as bad as I expected!


Tbh mate i didnt really no there was any hype about autos, most people who been growing a while wouldnt go near em and id deffo recommend getting normal strains rather than autos.

Seedsman do some good cheap stable fem seeds, there nemisis is a decent enough smoke is cheap and a stable fem seed, wont grow wrong with there northan soul, white widow or power africa either all cheap, easy to grow and stable fems.

Theres shitloads of decent strains tho and many that dont cost much thats just from my experience the seedsman recommendation.


----------



## AmserCyntaf (Jul 10, 2018)

"They allow you to keep one light schedule so you could in theory add a couple of plants every say 3 weeks and have a mini perpetual without usingtwo tents and different light schedules." 

That's kind of what I was thinking, but, if the quality is shit, and if long term growers avoid them then I will reconsider my options. 

A few weeks ago I was thinking about getting some auto seeds and putting them on the windowsill, but luckily I realised that it was a stupid idea 

I really like the idea of being able to grow perpetually, but I don't think I would have the room with normal strains - my available space is an alcove that measures 160x160x300(ish) - if I could squeeze a veg tent and bloom tent in there, is it going to be worth my time? Or am I best just sticking to the one 120x120, growing 4-5 decent strains and then starting again after harvest? 

As for hype, I reckon the majority of it that I've seen has been from seedbanks rather than consumers


----------



## kaydeezee (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm getting to the point where these 5x packets of fem seeds are really disappointing 'i wish i knew where to buy some legit top noch seeds or some clones from someone in the uk

Anyone in the uk can hook a brother up i pay good money for the hasstle??


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 11, 2018)

AmserCyntaf said:


> "They allow you to keep one light schedule so you could in theory add a couple of plants every say 3 weeks and have a mini perpetual without usingtwo tents and different light schedules."
> 
> That's kind of what I was thinking, but, if the quality is shit, and if long term growers avoid them then I will reconsider my options.
> 
> ...



I would start with a 1 tent, get a couple of grows done,* make sure your ventilation situation is working* for you. learn what you can do in that space. Then in future you can think about if its possible to divide that space up to get a veg space and flower space.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2018)

If you are looking for a bulletproof strain cheese is it.  I have pruned back a plant and thrown the branches in the bin and a couple of days later decided I wanted some cuttings so I rummaged through the bin and got the floppy branches out rinsed the soup off of them put them in rock wool blocks and ten days later I had healthy well rooted clones. I've even hid one outside in the middle of nowhere and gone back five months later and got 6 oz. 

You just need someone to give you a cutting. 
Also a photo seed done 12/12 from day one will save on electricity compared to 18/6 with autos


----------



## kaydeezee (Jul 11, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> If you are looking for a bulletproof strain cheese is it. I have pruned back a plant and thrown the branches in the bin and a couple of days later decided I wanted some cuttings so I rummaged through the bin and got the floppy branches out rinsed the soup off of them put them in rock wool blocks and ten days later I had healthy well rooted clones. I've even hid one outside in the middle of nowhere and gone back five months later and got 6 oz.
> 
> You just need someone to give you a cutting.
> Also a photo seed done 12/12 from day one will save on electricity compared to 18/6 with autos


Cheese is defo my all time favourite but growing from seed i haven't had much luck with big budda cheese or greenhouse seeds cheese.
I wish i could get hold of a few cuts but i dont know anyone that grows and wouldn't k ow how to approach someone about a topic like that lol 

I did have a guy from up north who i was in contact with through another forum who was willing to sort me out but at the time i wasnt driving so that didnt happen and i lost contact with the guy lol

This time around im growing 2x hulkberry from RQS a strawberry d x og hybrid that RQS has just released??? 1x Royal AK from the same company. 

I'm taking some clones for the first time with these girls and if one of the 3 ends up being any good i will keep them and do a first clone run.

The only problem I'm starting to see from my point ov view is ' i need to do a pheno hunt for a decent plant and ive been told that , cheesewrek is a stable seed and not much variation in phenos but im not that educated in these matter so its a learning mission for me once again


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys how's things........just not long moved 8 large (7week veg) plants into flower and have discovered a couple of them have spider mites (fkn gutted) I've never had them before and blame the cramped conditions they were in during veg while the big room was being revamped. .......is their anything I can do to kill these fuks or will I need to chop........?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 15, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Hey guys how's things........just not long moved 8 large (7week veg) plants into flower and have discovered a couple of them have spider mites (fkn gutted) I've never had them before and blame the cramped conditions they were in during veg while the big room was being revamped. .......is their anything I can do to kill these fuks or will I need to chop........?


Predator mites or lady birds get rid of spider mites


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 15, 2018)

Would need hundreds of them wouldn't I....?were would I get them.....?really don't want to trash these plants......


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 15, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Would need hundreds of them wouldn't I....?were would I get them.....?really don't want to trash these plants......


You can buy predator mites in sachets with thousands in from decent grow shops. They are about a quid each. You can get ones specifically for spiders and others specifically for thrips. 
I always put a couple of sachets of each on every plant as a preventative measure. I also put a box of nematodes in my root zone too because I had fungus gnats once and I don't want those fuckers again. 
There is a spray called Plant Vitality that kills spider mites too but your plants are huge and there is plenty of room for them to hide. 
A gang of rampaging predators would be the best way to go I'd reckon. 
Let it be a lesson about keeping your rooms tidy. Don't cut your hedge/mow your lawn/walk your dog in the woods and go in there without having a shower and changing your clothes.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 16, 2018)

Tbh mate my rooms r more than clean.......I just couldn't get them into the big room........overcrowding and virtually no airflow.......their May have been a few leaves that I couldn't get to but yea mate their at very least clean (learned that lesson running a tent)I had the outside door open in all that hot weather that too could have something to do with it..............I've been using nitenite spidermite.... but .....like you say too many hiding spots ........I had a look at Amblyseius Andersoni predator mites....would these work and how many would you reckon I would need............I have 3 new strains from cone that I've got to keep.........I do have clones but thell be infected aswell..........phewww fkn sick........


----------



## scrambo (Jul 16, 2018)

Since stopping the drugs me nob seems to have stopped working, can get it up fine but 2pumps and squirt is a understatement anyways of course me answer was more drugs, got these the other day fucking el they are the bollax! Im like a pornstar again well a fat version anyway lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2018)

Pickled clit anyone ? .....


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2018)

@ greenhouse, can u seal the room & smoke bomb it ?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 16, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> @ greenhouse, can u seal the room & smoke bomb it ?


Yes....?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 16, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yes....?


I've used the bombs before for flys .......is their one for mites..?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I've used the bombs before for flys .......is their one for mites..?


Yes mate, I used one years ago in a shed rammed with plants & spidermites , killed every one !, air out well afterwards. Not sure what it was called , they were in local grow shop .


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2018)

Scrambo, what else is in them pills lol ? It said 60mg of sommat on pack ??? What the fuck does that do lol !!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 16, 2018)

@Greenhouse;save https://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/products/prod147034-fortefog-insect-killer-midi-fumer?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI35Thpamk3AIV7rztCh0iCwtLEAQYBCABEgL7xPD_BwE

I used these.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Pickled clit anyone ? .....
> View attachment 4166094


I've just noticed what it says on the lid lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Scrambo, what else is in them pills lol ? It said 60mg of sommat on pack ??? What the fuck does that do lol !!!


I googled it. It's to make you last longer if you've got a hair trigger


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Hey guys how's things........just not long moved 8 large (7week veg) plants into flower and have discovered a couple of them have spider mites (fkn gutted) I've never had them before and blame the cramped conditions they were in during veg while the big room was being revamped. .......is their anything I can do to kill these fuks or will I need to chop........?


i use Spider Mite Protection Spray and Grow. Swear by the stuff. Its not aj insecticide. Just a wash and it works brilliantly. Can use in flower as well. see pics


----------



## scrambo (Jul 17, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Scrambo, what else is in them pills lol ? It said 60mg of sommat on pack ??? What the fuck does that do lol !!!


Yeah mate what oscar said lol its dapoxtine stops ya coming so quick, 60mg is a double dose aswel usually 30mg and theres 100mg of silendifil in there aswel, deffo do the job.

Dunno why, can only assume its the lack of drugs nowdays but 2pumps n a squirt is a overstatement for me these last few months, can also be a sign of diabetis which i got a blood test for this friday.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2018)

AmserCyntaf said:


> Really? So what's all the hype around them then? Is it literally just that, hype?
> 
> Any good recommendations for an easy-to-grow, forgiving photo strain?
> 
> And that's not half as bad as I expected!


Just got some reg beans off breeders boutique, fireballs and psycho killer, strong reliable strains from people who know their shit, imo


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 18, 2018)

Wish I had more space to do some reg BB pips , Hope you get some good keepers Zeddd


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2018)

limonene said:


> having used both companies fixtures which *I doubt you have* i can give you my word that solistek is on another level in terms of product, product range and customer service. Yes I know they are made in China it says so in huge letters on the boxes their lights come in but that doesn’t necessarily mean they are of low standard.


Oh really? What makes you assume I haven't used both company's fixtures? You know fuck all about me.

I've already said I know who manufactures Solistek kit because I was going to commission the manufacturer to produce OEM equipment for me some years ago.
There's a huge difference between European QC and Chinese QC.



limonene said:


> The Hawthorne Group which is a subsidiary of Scott’s and are famous for buying agricultural related companies and stripping the arse out of their quality control to increase overheads.


The Hawthorne Group also own the brands Can Filter (that you recommended) and Can Fan.
I've proven with the pictures I posted that Can Fan's are actually rebranded Ruck fans made in Germany. Ruck being the original and best inline fan manufacturer.
So The Hawthorne Group owning Gavita means fuck all and it doesn't mean Gavita quality standards have gone downhill, it's just your say so that they have.



limonene said:


> I ran gavita for years and never had a problem with any fixtures.


So your assertion that Gavita QC has gone downhill is hearsay and not based on fact or personal experience.






limonene said:


> Rhino filters are awful but like I said before that mainly applies to the 10 and 12 inch models which is the size I buy. Below that size the filters for *hobby growers like yourself* probably are passable. I use mountain air and have done for years, fantastic filters.


No Rhino filters are not awful, I pointed out that they've won a consumer award in 2015 so the thousands of customers obviously don't think so.

By your own words you've had 1 Rhino years ago but even said you can't remember what you didn't like about it.
So by that your opinion is invalid.

You say that you've seen a video of a Rhino filter with half empty carbon beds, yet you haven't linked the video (to back up your claim) of a brand new Rhino Pro being taken out of sealed box, having it's rivets drilled and the carbon bed pulled out for all to see.
We have a saying round here, "pictures or it didn't happen" so unless you can link the said video that I'm sure most of us would like to see then I call bullshit, I don't think you've ever seen a brand new Rhino filter with half empty carbon beds.
Like I said, Rhino filters are mass produced and machine packed so it's pretty much impossible for the beds to be half empty or full of gaps. It doesn't make any difference what size the filter is, they're all mass produced and machine packed.
10 and 12 inch models you say are crap, but again in your own words you've only had 1, can't say what you didn't like about it (so just a feeling then, nothing objective) and haven't shown any evidence of them being proven to be crap, so it's all your opinion based on no facts whatsoever.

*"hobby growers like yourself"*?
Wow, what a fucking pretentious twat you are. Because I posted a picture of relatively small Rhino filters compared to the 10/12 inch filters you use then that makes me a hobby grower does it? 

Well here's an 8 inch Rhino Pro too.


Do I have to go out and buy a filter 2 inches bigger to be not be considered a hobby grower and to know what I'm talking about? 

A hobby grower by definition would be somebody that grows a small amount for hobby purposes, that's not me.
I grow for a living and grow decent amounts, but again, you know fuck all about me.

Like I said, they're mass produced and machine packed, it doesn't matter what size of filter it is because they're all made to exactly the same standards.
Unless you can PROVE otherwise your opinion isn't worth shit.



limonene said:


> I think your head is ever so slightly lodged up your arse as you don’t seem to be able to discuss matters in a civil way.


You can't discuss matters with any facts, only your baseless opinion.
You expect people to take your word that a product is shit just because you say so without providing anything objective to back it up.
You're the one with your head up your arse.



limonene said:


> All I can say is I’ve grown for 20 years


I've grown for longer, I'm 40 and grew my first plant when I was 18. And what?



limonene said:


> I’ve used my own brain


Clearly not when you are trying to say that small Rhino filters are ok but large ones are crap despite them all being mass produced and machine packed exactly the same way. 



limonene said:


> if I say something is good or bad I am speaking from first hand experience and not from hearsay.


What a load of bollocks!
You said that Rhino filters are shit based on hearsay, "ask any clued up shop owner" you said.
"I've seen a video" you said.
You even posted a picture of a post by a shop owner that stocks a rival brand (Phresh Filters) to back up your assertion.
You recommended Phresh Filters based entirely on hearsay, "I've heard good things" you said.

I even told you that Phresh Filters and Rhino Filters are nearly exactly the same, practically identical apart from the slight difference in carbon particle size.
I even said that in my opinion they're made in exactly the same factory by the same Chinese manufacturer, because I've had both filters side by side for comparison.

You said that Rhino Filters are bad based entirely on hearsay, with no objective information at all.
You even tried spreading a completely false rumour that Rhino got called out for using shit carbon, a rumour that is completely untrue.
The rumour was started by distributors of rival brands and perpetuated by idiots who run too high humidity, the rumour you tried spreading is also hearsay and not based on fact.
I explained scientifically why high humidity would fuck a rhino filter based on the carbon particle size used and the carbon gap size, due to said carbon particle size used.


You're so full of shit dude.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2018)

A member posts a picture of his new gear that he's obviously spent a couple of grand on, a purchase most growers worth their salt would consider a wise investment.

Another member comes on and knocks the new gear purchase telling him to return all his kit and get his money back because it's all shit.
It's all shit based on hearsay with no objective reasoning or facts to back it up at all, it's just shit because 'I say so' in effect.

I come on and point out that he's talking crap with no evidence or facts to back up what he says whilst providing facts and evidence to prove my point, he's just knocking the purchase for the sake of knocking it really.

To defend his bullshit ragging on brands for no reason he says he speaks from personal experience and not hearsay, despite all his points (apart from in his opinion that 1 brand has a better product range, product and customer service than another) is all hearsay with no personal experience at all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2018)

Limonene your opinion that Solistek makes a better product, has a better product range and has better customer service than Gavita is exactly that, your opinion.
You're entitled to your opinion but your opinion is not objective fact so don't come knocking somebody else's purchase as if your opinion_ *is*_ fact.

Your opinion that Rhino filters are shit is exactly that, your opinion.
But in this case you're not entitled to an opinion when you have no real experience with the brand and base your opinion on lies, rumours, wild assertions of others who have a financial interest in giving the brand a bad name and also logical fallacy's like a 'plead to authority'.

By all means recommend a product based on your experience, but don't knock a product based on.....

"I had one but can't remember what I didn't like about it"
"ask any clued up shop owner"
"Nobody I know fucks with them"
"They got called out for" (untrue)
"I've seen a video" (can't provide)

And then contradict yourself by saying you speak from personal experience and not hearsay.
Because your opinion is then automatically invalid and you just make yourself look like pretentious twat.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 18, 2018)

Has no experience with Rhino filters but still tries to tell me (somebody who does have experience with the products) that they're shit, just because 'reasons'.

..............


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 18, 2018)

Goodevening Yorky, hope ya good . Long time ,no educating, anything different in your stable other than gg or exo ?
PS. I've only ever used rhino filters & RVK fans ,just over last year or so I noticed the new ones were struggling, had to deal with high humidity though i suppose, 70 + so....


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2018)

My 10 inch rhino filter has been going 3 years, dealing with exo, then glue, more than one tent in the past too lol


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2018)

I just assume my filters work as the exhaust goes into the buildings central air conditioning system. My neighbours have never complained. The last filter I bought was a 10inch Canfilter ting only becuase it was what they have in the now closed down local grow shop. I actually wanted an 8 inch to fit my fan but got a 10inch becuase I felt the 8 would make me look like a hobby grower like Yorky Lol. 

Good luck with those beans Zedd. Hope you find something nice.


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Limonene your opinion that Solistek makes a better product, has a better product range and has better customer service than Gavita is exactly that, your opinion.
> You're entitled to your opinion but your opinion is not objective fact so don't come knocking somebody else's purchase as if your opinion_ *is*_ fact.
> 
> Your opinion that Rhino filters are shit is exactly that, your opinion.
> ...


I can’t be arsed to read all that bollox. You seem a little obsessed with me. The reason I can’t be arsed to read it is because I looked for your last grow photos.


----------



## MasterOf Arts (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> I can’t be arsed to read all that bollox. You seem a little obsessed with me. The reason I can’t be arsed to read it is because I looked for your last grow photos.


damn that comeback though lmao


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

You were expecting 17 from 1800 watts? That’s fucking terrible for someone who has such an expert opinion lol. We got 14 from gg4 under 1 315cmh. And yes it was solistek. You’re a clown!


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

He’s amazing at growing leaf hahahaha


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

0.26 gpw of some of the saddest looking glue I’ve seen. Most people hit 1 gpw with that cut hahaha I’m tickled here


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2018)

This should be good lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

@limonene 
What the fuck has my last grow got to do with you saying Rhino filters are shit because 'reasons'? 




The truth is you did read my post.

And it obviously touched a nerve because you've turned to _Ad Hominem _attacks rather than address the points logically.

Rather than defend what you've already said (which you can't) you've decided to go find something about me that you can attack to discredit me.

Personal attacks, the last resort of a beaten man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

Get the popcorn lads.

Some cunt's about to get rekt.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> You were expecting 17 from 1800 watts? That’s fucking terrible for someone who has such an expert opinion lol.


Yes I was expecting only 17oz from 1800 watts.
Taking into consideration the strain (GG#4) and the size of the plants after very little veg time.
But I didn't get 17, I got about 26 and some hash pile crap that can't be sold.

GG#4 is not known for it's yield, it's a lanky bamboo stick of a plant that grows nugget buds.
Quality yes, yield no.

If you pay attention to the photo you can see the plants are not very big at all, despite the space being filled completely.



I even said.......



Having 1800w of light doesn't automatically get you large yield, there are many variables, like......

1) The amount of growing space.
2) The strain.
3) Size of plants after veg.
4) Nutrition.
4) Usable air flow and environment.

It's not simply a case of "I have X amount of light so I'm going to get Y amount of product".
It doesn't remotely work like that, any decent grower knows this.

So with the variables considered, no it's not terrible.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> We got 14 from gg4 under 1 315cmh.


Bullshit, pictures or it didn't happen.

315w CMH lights have fuck all penetration, they have a very wide spread but crap light intensity away from the bulb.
As demonstrated by the study conducted by Utah Sate University linked below........

*Economic Analysis of Greenhouse Lighting: Light Emitting Diodes vs. High Intensity Discharge Fixtures*
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0099010



So unless you're growing SCROG or coral in a water tank they're shit.

And unless you can prove it I very much doubt you've got 14oz of GG#4 off one 315w CMH bulb, not unless you're weighing that shit wet and untrimmed.

I remember a couple of years ago when you told us you've grown 50+ oz single plants under 2 x 600's and couldn't back it up with proof then. 

Your word is worth fuck all.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> He’s amazing at growing leaf hahahaha


 

Where are your 3+ litre sized colas bitch!?

Yeah that's right, you don't have any!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> He’s amazing at growing leaf hahahaha


Takes a photo of the top of a plant strain that is known for producing small buds and tries to imply that is indicative of the growers prowess. 
I could do the same to you and make you look a cunt.



Nice leafy bud you've got there.

Except in your case where a fan leaf so far up towards the top of the plant like that sticks out with so much open space it means you're not getting any density, let alone stacking up decent colas.
In fact looking through your grow pics you've got very few if any decent colas, you grow twiggy plants with small buds.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> some of the saddest looking glue I’ve seen.


Really? I think you're fibbing a bit there cos it's not as sad as your glue now is it? 



I mean, what the actual fuck have you done to that plant!? 

It's nutrition is terrible, look at the state of the colours for fucks sake.
And it's been left to flower for too long, that was done ages ago.


Now let's put your glue side by side with my glue.

Your Glue.....
 

My Glue.....
 

Mine's healthier, frostier, flowered perfectly and not left for too long.

It's clear to see which is the better specimen.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Most people hit 1 gpw with that cut hahaha I’m tickled here







You do realise that measuring yield based solely on grams per watt of flowering light is completely arbitrary and pointless right?

No, because you're an idiot who doesn't understand that variables I've mentioned like.....

1) The amount of growing space.
2) The strain.
3) Size of plants after veg (hence veg light and time under said light)
4) Nutrition.
4) Usable air flow and environment.

......are a factor.


When you went back to find my last grow pics did you see the kilo of Exodus Cheese grow before the GG#4?
(obviously not)

 

As you can see that tent is full to the brim with healthy plants and fat colas, you can't squeeze any more in.

That is a 2.4m square tent.
By your stupid rational 1800w of light should get me 1800g of quality finished product if I'm any good at growing.
1800g is just over 64oz.

I'll tell you straight that it's pretty much impossible to get 64oz of quality product out of a tent that size growing by normal methods or without training and doing a massive SCROG
Even then it'd be debatable if it's physically possible.
64oz is nearly twice as much as what it produced, the proof is in the pudding, just look at the pictures, 64oz aint happening.

You don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

Limonene is the guy who over feeds a plant Nitrogen and burns it up, then flushes it for 3 weeks dropping the PH through the floor, thus stripping it of Calcium and Magnesium so that it ends up looking like this sorry state........




limonene said:


> Sour Larry pebbles at the end of a 21 day flush



A 3 weeks flush for fucks sake.

................


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

And is this the 10/12 inch Rhino Pro filter you had years ago that you can't remember what you didn't like about it?

 

Maybe if you cleaned its pre-filter by chucking it in the washing machine then the carbon filter would work a bit better eh?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

That's you done.


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Bullshit, pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> 315w CMH lights have fuck all penetration, they have a very wide spread but crap light intensity away from the bulb.
> As demonstrated by the study conducted by Utah Sate University linked below........
> ...


I dont have a photo but I can go one better. I put a video of the plant on IG a few weeks ago @limonene132 where you can clearly see a big gg4 under a 315 solistek cmh. 
Yes cmh OBVIOUSLY dosnt have the penetration of hps but it is a much more useful spectrum to the plant and is way closer to the suns spectrum. Again I feel you’re just reposting shit you’ve found online and have no real world experience. Gg4 thrives under lower intensity lighting as do many cookie and OG varietals so it is strain dependant, other strains may not do as well but the quality under cmh will be superior 9 times out of 10


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 4167642 View attachment 4167644
> 
> Where are your 3+ litre sized colas bitch!?
> 
> Yeah that's right, you don't have any!


They look like garbage pal Not even fit for extraction


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

And you don’t think it’s possible to get 64oz out of a 2.4 x 2.4 tent? Look just because you’re incapable of something doesn’t mean it’s impossible you close minded fool? Our base line in a tent that size was 72 oz when we used to use that size tent.


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

A kilo of cheese. Wow. Give that man a medal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Yes cmh OBVIOUSLY dosnt have the penetration of hps but it is a much more useful spectrum to the plant and is way closer to the suns spectrum.


You should read the study I posted a link to.
It proves that spectrum and PAR is nothing next to raw photon output.

So no, you're wrong.



limonene said:


> Gg4 thrives under lower intensity lighting as do many cookie and OG varietals so it is strain dependant


1) No GG#4 does not thrive under low intensity lighting, the more light the better the plant (given the environment is dialed in accordingly), It's basic science.
Stick a 400w over a GG#4 and then stick 600w over another identical one and see which comes out on top, you make no sense.

2) GG#4 is not a Cookie variant, and it has a small amount of OG genetics in it.

[QUOTE="limonene, post: 14368756, member: 912305" the quality under cmh will be superior 9 times out of 10[/QUOTE]

Again, read the study linked.
You're wrong.


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> And is this the 10/12 inch Rhino Pro filter you had years ago that you can't remember what you didn't like about it?
> 
> View attachment 4167674
> 
> Maybe if you cleaned its pre-filter by chucking it in the washing machine then the carbon filter would work a bit better eh?


Thanks for finding that photo that was a brand new filter and didn’t work for shit. I’d been in South America for a month and came back and that place honked. Humidity was at 50%. That’s why I don’t use them. Happened at another spot too about the same time


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> They look like garbage pal Not even fit for extraction


How the fuck can you tell the quality of the frost from a photo taken around 4 feet away because the cola is so damn big?

That's right, you can't.

Obviously yours will look frosty cos the photos are fucking close ups.

Logic dickhead.


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You should read the study I posted a link to.
> It proves that spectrum and PAR is nothing next to raw photon output.
> 
> So no, you're wrong.
> ...


Again, read the study linked.
You're wrong.[/QUOTE]
I never said it was a Cooke or Og varietal and again you’re talking out your arse as I’ve grown it under multiple light sources and it performs best under less intense lighting. Nothing to do with environment just certain strains like certain things


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> How the fuck can you tell the quality of the frost from a photo taken around 4 feet away because the cola is so damn big?
> 
> That's right, you can't.
> 
> ...


Haha maybe but I can tell fluffy garbage when I see it


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> And you don’t think it’s possible to get 64oz out of a 2.4 x 2.4 tent?


Not growing normally no. Just like I said.

It's about the amount of physical space and the amount of bud fitting in to that space
Again, look at the photos and assess the amount of bud in the space.
It doesn't fucking fit unless you go SCROG or maybe a two tiered system.
Even then, like I said, it's debatable that it's even possible.


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not growing normally no. Just like I said.
> 
> It's about the amount of physical space and the amount of bud fitting in to that space
> Again, look at the photos and assess the amount of bud in the space.
> ...


Well once it was debatable that the earth wasn’t flat too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Our base line in a tent that size was 72 oz when we used to use that size tent.


What a load of bollocks, look at my photo of probably the best Cheese grow this thread has seen and then double the size of all the colas.

That means the colas in your theoretical tent given the same growing style would look something like this.......





That's just colas drawn roughly twice the size.
Not to mention that the plants would be twice the size overall, meaning twice the width too, and then twice the height.



Ha Ha Ha!

Shut the fuck up you stupid dickhead!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Thanks for finding that photo that was a brand new filter and didn’t work for shit.


Don't talk crap.

That's clearly an old filter that has been used for quite some time.

The pre-filter is dirty as fuck and the Rhino Pro sticker is all faded from light exposure.

You're talking out of your arse.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> Haha maybe but I can tell fluffy garbage when I see it


So first it wasn't frosty, despite you not being able to see that close?

Now it's fluffy garbage?



 

It's clearly a solid cola, the bud at the very top is nearly as big as a coke can alone.
You're either fucking blind, so stupid you don't know when you've been made to look like a complete fool, or both.

That's just under a 4oz solid cola (about 3.6-3.7oz), the plant was around 3 feet tall from the top of the 8L pot and roughly 2 feet wide.
I know for a fucking fact that 18 of those don't fit into that tent because I grew it.

You're trying to tell us that you used to grow that much as a baseline in the same sized tent, baseline meaning more could be done.

What a load of tosh.
You're a liar and completely full of shit.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

Not one of your colas in all your grow pics is as big as my Cheese colas, let alone as big as the 3L+ Jack Frost cola.
And you're trying to tell us that you USED to grow way bigger in the same space without proof.
Despite you not growing anything remotely like it since you've been a member of this site.
*

"You should have seen the size of the colas I used to grow, they were this wide!" *


----------



## limonene (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> So first it wasn't frosty, despite you not being able to see that close?
> 
> Now it's fluffy garbage?
> 
> ...


I never grow big cola plants the areas between your colas would have been filled with multiple smaller colas. The people on this site who know me know I’m straight up. I have no reason to lie or exaggerate, you’ve just shown yourself up to be a very small minded guy with a lot of spare time on his hands. I guess thats what happens when you’re trying to squeeze 2 grows out a year between council inspections hahaha ya little tramp get a life


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> I never grow big cola plants


So even less chance of you getting 72oz out of a 2.4m tent considering the examples I've given.



limonene said:


> the areas between your colas would have been filled with multiple smaller colas.


Are you actually trying to tell me what my plants are like? 

Nope, it's a single main cola plant at that size.
And logically lots of smaller colas with space between them takes up a lot more space than big solid, single main cola plants.
So again, see the point above.



limonene said:


> The people on this site who know me know I’m straight up.


That's a 'plead to authority fallacy' and also 'circular reasoning'.



limonene said:


> I have no reason to lie or exaggerate


I've proven you to be a liar and exaggerate a few times today already.



limonene said:


> you’ve just shown yourself up to be a very small minded guy


You've shown yourself to be deluded, devoid of logic and reasoning.

It doesn't fit.



Using your flat earth example from before.....I could tell you the earth is round and you could be trying to tell me that no, the earth is flat and that I'm closed minded saying it's round.
Well actually no dickhead, we can SEE that it's round.

There's nothing closed minded about it.

We can see that plants twice the size don't fit!
You're an idiot, you're actually showing yourself to be ignorant and an idiot.




limonene said:


> guy with a lot of spare time on his hands


Yep, I grow weed for a living.
It's an easy life.



limonene said:


> council inspections


Private £160k house.



limonene said:


> ya little tramp get a life


And back to the 'Ad Hominem' fallacy of personal attacks.
You can't back anything you say up with logic, reasoning or facts so you have to resort to trash talk.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2018)

I once got 56 0z exo out a 2.4 tent , ...just saying lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

limonene said:


> I have no reason to lie or exaggerate





limonene said:


> that was a brand new filter




Quite clearly not.



limonene said:


> the quality under cmh will be superior 9 times out of 10





limonene said:


> I’ve grown it under multiple light sources and it performs best under less intense lighting. Nothing to do with environment just certain strains like certain things


Again, obviously not when your looks like shit next to mine.






limonene said:


> Our base line in a tent that size was 72 oz when we used to use that size tent.


So this photo should be around a 140 - 150oz crop then seen as the tent looks to be twice as big again.

 


Lies and exaggeration all round.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

I've got 50oz out of a 1m tent.

I've got no proof so you'll just have to take my word for it.

I've got no reason to lie or exaggerate and everybody knows I'm straight up.

So yeah, it is what it is.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I've got 50oz out of a 1m tent.
> 
> I've got no proof so you'll just have to take my word for it.
> 
> ...


.......Believe.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 19, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I once got 56 0z exo out a 2.4 tent , ...just saying lol


I don't doubt that for one second.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 19, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> .......Believe.


The above post seems contradictory and was not meant to imply that I do in fact doubt that.
I just love Columbo.

I DO NOT DOUBT YOUR FIGURES SIR.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 19, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> .......Believe.


Under a 250w CFL too.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 19, 2018)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Under a 250w CFL too.


I think that you will find , it was four candles....& I only lite them in flower !


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2018)

I put a picture of the sun in my tent but I have to take it out at night or they hermie


----------



## makka (Jul 19, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I put a picture of the sun in my tent but I have to take it out at night or they hermie


This cracked me up man


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2018)

Look, I don’t want to get involved...but, @limonene thats nice secondary colouration on the glue but the calyx development is non existent and it’s no where near as frosty as it should be.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 20, 2018)

Lights r amazing. (Gavita 1000 de)the differece to the 600s running on the outher side is massive.........fans great (hyper fan)fkn thing was lifting and blowing the insulating everywhere up the loft ......running amok lol....filters just had a load of cheese and Gg through it with no probs so happy with that....,........all in all I'm delighted with my purchases a will be getting another couple of the gravitas as soon as I get this harvest away......imo....their worth every penny.........


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Lights r amazing. (Gavita 1000 de)the differece to the 600s running on the outher side is massive.........fans great (hyper fan)fkn thing was lifting and blowing the insulating everywhere up the loft ......running amok lol....filters just had a load of cheese and Gg through it with no probs so happy with that....,........all in all I'm delighted with my purchases a will be getting another couple of the gravitas as soon as I get this harvest away......imo....their worth every penny.........


Glad you are liking the gavs but I’m finding mine too hot in this weather the 600s performing nice in straight perlite for plenty O2, water culture is brown slime season it seems, no practical way to cool the res unless you are really on it. 
I’m hobby growing atm and need to dump my 10 can for a six to be down with the hobby brothers.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 20, 2018)

My space is 2.3 X 1.3 with limited headroom and I've pulled 61oz of Livers in NFT out of it under 1800w. 
I only use 1200w in there now and I am disappointed if I get less than 45oz of Exo in NFT. 
In a 2.4 square tent with more height I know I could be approaching 100oz under 2400w


----------



## scrambo (Jul 20, 2018)

Well i was a hobby grower n fucking proud of it! Lol council inspections where my nemesis!

Got 27oz out of a 1.2x1.2m with 1200w n coco n mega old bulbs once and the plants abused to fuck, thought i was bobby big bollaxs that grow lol

Still i tasted most of yas weed and id grown better in my hobby grows lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jul 20, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> My space is 2.3 X 1.3 with limited headroom and I've pulled 61oz of Livers in NFT out of it under 1800w.
> I only use 1200w in there now and I am disappointed if I get less than 45oz of Exo in NFT.
> In a 2.4 square tent with more height I know I could be approaching 100oz under 2400w


That is fucking awesome and you back it up with photos, I think you win this pissing contest.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 20, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Well i was a hobby grower n fucking proud of it! Lol council inspections where my nemesis!
> 
> Got 27oz out of a 1.2x1.2m with 1200w n coco n mega old bulbs once and the plants abused to fuck, thought i was bobby big bollaxs that grow lol
> 
> Still i tasted most of yas weed and id grown better in my hobby grows lmao


Always something about your own weed, I know mine always tasted better than anything I had from you lads....scrambo loved the hydroponic stuff but just never liked to admit it, I don't mind tho....lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 21, 2018)

Mine tastes like pussy .....


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2018)

I like all weed if it's done right and not nuked out of head lol


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Mine tastes like pussy .....


Fish weed haha trust baz to bring up fishes 
I remember the 9bars that had a fish stamp 
The shit was fire for rocky when a was youth lol


----------



## makka (Jul 21, 2018)

A bit of semi foxtailed 34c gorilla glue lol
Looks bloody crystally tho!

Was a fookin hot 9 weeks in my defence
It is what it is

Edit: it's black and white because it's easier to see the detail over the light


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2018)

Fat Welsh girls pubes would be the place I'd look


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2018)

MasterOf Arts said:


> already tried your mum didn't have any


She's not Welsh and her ashes are in my understairs cupboard also she was totally shaven


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2018)

Ask Bill Oddie. He's the man when it comes flora and fauna


----------



## Peargrow (Jul 23, 2018)

Guys is it possible with a 3.6 meter long 2.4 meter wide tent 2 gavitas and 4 600s to pull 150 oz a grow 4 weeks veg 8 weeks flower if so what is the best way to go about it


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 23, 2018)

Peargrow said:


> Guys is it possible with a 3.6 meter long 2.4 meter wide tent 2 gavitas and 4 600s to pull 150 oz a grow 4 weeks veg 8 weeks flower if so what is the best way to go about it


Soil ?, strain ? , how many plants ? , in that space , with those lights I would say yes .


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2018)

Peargrow said:


> Guys is it possible with a 3.6 meter long 2.4 meter wide tent 2 gavitas and 4 600s to pull 150 oz a grow 4 weeks veg 8 weeks flower if so what is the best way to go about it


Move to Antarctica


----------



## Peargrow (Jul 23, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Move to Antarctica


Are you suggesting I won't be able to control the temp Zedd ? If so it is proving a serious issues with our current heatwave I been looking into an opticlimate as a potential solution . If the temp is controable how would you suggest them numbers are best achieved. Have you any experience of achieving similar numbers yourself


----------



## Peargrow (Jul 23, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Soil ?, strain ? , how many plants ? , in that space , with those lights I would say yes .


What would you suggest bazoomer mate ?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 23, 2018)

Peargrow said:


> Are you suggesting I won't be able to control the temp Zedd ? If so it is proving a serious issues with our current heatwave I been looking into an opticlimate as a potential solution . If the temp is controable how would you suggest them numbers are best achieved. Have you any experience of achieving similar numbers yourself


What air extraction and intake are you planning?


----------



## Peargrow (Jul 23, 2018)

zeddd said:


> What air extraction and intake are you planning?


12 inch carbon filter and box fan


----------



## Peargrow (Jul 23, 2018)

Peargrow said:


> 12 inch carbon filter and box fan


Using passive intakes at the moment pulling air in from outside via a fan I don't see making any difference right now the ambient temps outside are just to much only running this at night flower room only on 12/12 I think the only solution to heat temps will be some
Form of A/C


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 23, 2018)

makka said:


> A bit of semi foxtailed 34c gorilla glue lol
> Looks bloody crystally tho!
> View attachment 4168815
> Was a fookin hot 9 weeks in my defence
> ...


Never really thought of it before but we don't see many black and white pics on here.
Which is a shame!



makka said:


> Fish weed haha trust baz to bring up fishes
> I remember the 9bars that had a fish stamp
> The shit was fire for rocky when a was youth lol


Does anyone remember Cod bar. It was a boat load of 9s thrown over board or something that washed up on the east coast.
Tasted like the sea, smelled like shit but it was half the price. Didn't really get you very stoned either..
Im going back 20 years at a guess!


----------



## makka (Jul 23, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Never really thought of it before but we don't see many black and white pics on here.
> Which is a shame!
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I never tried that lol
I remember diesel tho
Think it was actually brought over in drums of diesel lol


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 23, 2018)

makka said:


> Glad I never tried that lol
> I remember diesel tho
> Think it was actually brought over in drums of diesel lol


 lol yeah it was shite and gave you a headache. But Im sure I still smoked it anyway when all else was dry.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 24, 2018)

Too fucking hot, sod the growing im talking to hot for me! Roll on winter.......


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 24, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Too fucking hot, ! Roll on winter.......


And so say all of us!
Its killing me man. I just wana lay on a bed of frozen tits.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 24, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Too fucking hot, sod the growing im talking to hot for me! Roll on winter.......


We're no as bad up here the now...........a bit more like NORMAL weather lol.......


----------



## makka (Jul 24, 2018)

Happy days just cleaned out my drying cupboard and found a 20 of glue lol


----------



## gazza0312 (Jul 26, 2018)

Semi outdoor 1xpineapple was just a cutting from friend bring it in at 9 and back out at 9 grown pretty well tbh up here in newcastle .. unsure what that mark is on the leaf any ideas?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 26, 2018)

Tangle and AK both autos......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 26, 2018)

makka said:


> Happy days just cleaned out my drying cupboard and found a 20 of glue lol


Result.......


----------



## zeddd (Jul 26, 2018)

gazza0312 said:


> unsure what that mark is on the leaf any ideas?


It’s recovered from cal mag def/ lock out. You had a problem and mostly fixed it.


----------



## gazza0312 (Jul 27, 2018)

zeddd said:


> It’s recovered from cal mag def/ lock out. You had a problem and mostly fixed it.


Spot on mate cheers for reply


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2018)

few pics of outdoor ladies.
gg4xtangie
 
omfdog
 
fireballs
 
All grown using light deprivation. covered around 6pm then normally remove tarp before going to.ma scratcher....when i remember lol.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 31, 2018)

Yer gonna need plenty support D.......


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2018)

PAYG SMART METERS. 
So , I've had a smart meter installed , it's pay as you go, im using about £50 a week ,4x600 ect , I've read on the letter off them , they monitor every hour , Is it all cool or worrying shizz ??? ,


----------



## makka (Aug 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> PAYG SMART METERS.
> So , I've had a smart meter installed , it's pay as you go, im using about £50 a week ,4x600 ect , I've read on the letter off them , they monitor every hour , Is it all cool or worrying shizz ??? ,


Personally I wouldn't worry Baz
I'm sure they can't monitor individual socket use can they?
They can probably tell what you draw from the socket ring and from the light ring mains as a total but not individually I think.
So you can just say you use 2000 watt electric heaters and 1000 watt power tools and the sort
Don't know what ya was thinking Baz getting one of them installed tho lol

Edit: a tumble dryer is like 2000 watt draw 
And washer the same on spin depending on the speed 
That should ease ya para a little haha


----------



## makka (Aug 1, 2018)

Really need some new strains getting fed up of gg4 and exo


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> PAYG SMART METERS.
> So , I've had a smart meter installed , it's pay as you go, im using about £50 a week ,4x600 ect , I've read on the letter off them , they monitor every hour , Is it all cool or worrying shizz ??? ,


Yeah the fuckers tried telling me we had to have one installed. I told them they can get that idea right out of their heads.
There are loads of reports of them been faulty.

Anyhow they wont ask if your paying for your leccy and if they did ask your running AC to combat the heatwave in an attempt to not die.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 1, 2018)

makka said:


> Really need some new strains getting fed up of gg4 and exo


First world problems 

#ilgladlypayyoutuesdayforanexoclonetoday


----------



## makka (Aug 1, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> First world problems
> 
> #ilgladlypayyoutuesdayforanexoclonetoday


You anything nice on the go Corey?
Was thinking about getting some dog but cba with seeds im lazy lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2018)

makka said:


> Really need some new strains getting fed up of gg4 and exo


Same


----------



## makka (Aug 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Same


We running the same strains ain't we to Baz lol
Was thinking of heading down Wales in a few weeks seen some top mtb trails online up them ways looks the dog bollocks from an mtb junkie perspective


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 1, 2018)

makka said:


> We running the same strains ain't we to Baz lol
> Was thinking of heading down Wales in a few weeks seen some top mtb trails online up them ways looks the dog bollocks from an mtb junkie perspective


Yes we are mate . I was supposed to get some clones of a tool of a bloke down here , but he's gone to ground !


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 2, 2018)

makka said:


> You anything nice on the go Corey?
> Was thinking about getting some dog but cba with seeds im lazy lol


Nothing nice mate, in fact nothing at all. Packed everything up about February when I moved and have been so busy at work I haven't had time to set back up. Then the heat wave came and I figured id leave it a bit longer.

I have a share in some blue dream and a share in some bulk at other places, folks who I donated all my old set up to, so I have to keep an eye on them. But nothing special. 

Im going to shrink everything down in an attempt to be more discrete when I do get back at it. Not that my set up was big like, just a 4x4 veg and 8x4 flower tent. Going to half it and have 3x 2x4s and just scrog 2 in each.
I ordered some bruce banner a few days ago but fook knows when I will be popping them. But I fancied treating myself..


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 2, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Yes we are mate . I was supposed to get some clones of a tool of a bloke down here , but he's gone to ground !


Is that the dude who had a list of clones as long as your elongated testicle?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 2, 2018)

^^^^^ the very same


----------



## makka (Aug 2, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Yes we are mate . I was supposed to get some clones of a tool of a bloke down here , but he's gone to ground !


Ain't that a bitch when you they do that lol


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 3, 2018)

Just finished a nice lemon haze that I got from a mate from Lpool..........he needed a load of clones looking after for a couple of days so I done him the favour and kept 6 for my efforts.......3 haze and 3 kfc cheese....grew them out and was more than happy with the haze....the cheese was better than expected and is going again.......the haze is a nice change from the glue .......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 3, 2018)

Yea baz I reckon makkas explained it pretty well.......I run similar watts to yours(probably more)with no probs.... as long as a bill is being paid imo and experience their happy enuff....,....is it one of the units like I've got HIVE can control my heating from the phone.......?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea baz I reckon makkas explained it pretty well.......I run similar watts to yours(probably more)with no probs.... as long as a bill is being paid imo and experience their happy enuff....,....is it one of the units like I've got HIVE can control my heating from the phone.......?


No mate, just a digital meter & a little plug in box I can see how & when I'm using ect .i don't get bills , it's pay as you go .


----------



## SSR (Aug 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Does anyone remember Cod bar. It was a boat load of 9s thrown over board or something that washed up on the east coast.
> Tasted like the sea, smelled like shit but it was half the price. Didn't really get you very stoned either..
> Im going back 20 years at a guess!


Washed up not too far from me, was absolute wank but we still searched the beach lol



makka said:


> Glad I never tried that lol
> I remember diesel tho
> Think it was actually brought over in drums of diesel lol


Funny, first time i heard of diesel strains memories came flooding back.
I still won't touch diesel just incase


----------



## diyled (Aug 4, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> First world problems
> 
> #ilgladlypayyoutuesdayforanexoclonetoday


Want me to get you one. I've just give my 2 to my mate as I can't stand the smoke.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 4, 2018)

diyled said:


> Want me to get you one. I've just give my 2 to my mate as I can't stand the smoke.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 5, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> No mate, just a digital meter & a little plug in box I can see how & when I'm using ect .i don't get bills , it's pay as you go .


Watch wot yer doin way it anyway mate......do u HAVE to use it..?


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 6, 2018)

^^^^^^ it's just an extension of the metre really, the metre collects all the info .


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2018)

I never liked the sound of them metres buzz, just another way of keeping an eye on ye. I don't know enough about them tbh tho, just enough to know I wouldnt want one lol


----------



## SSR (Aug 6, 2018)

I've fought getting a smart meter, they wanted to charge me in KVA.
Not a fucking chance


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah they keep ringing me up telling me im lucky they have a slot free for their engineer to come round and fit one.
Told them many times its not happening.
I heard from a sparky mate some folks have had issues with them registering the kettle boiling but not registering it stopping for minutes after its finished.
Not on my watch!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 12, 2018)

There gonna end up everywhere in time.....I had my electrician in for a few things that were needing done and he said if you've anything to hide theirs a good chance the meters it'll findit......that's part of its job........get rid if possible. ....some leccy companies are making them mandatory .......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 13, 2018)

No.
Smart meters are not mandatory, it's a government initiative and the government have said they're not compulsory, it's not down to the supplier despite what they may tell you.
You can refuse to have one fitted and there's nothing they can do.






The roll out of smart meters serves no purpose for the consumer at all, it's not for our benefit, it's for 'their' benefit.

When you heard the early conspiracy theory's about them being able to turn your meter off remotely (no longer needing a court order to enter your home to gain access) or they can be hacked, it's all true.

We have smart meters, smart TV's, smart fridges, smart washers.
In years to come when these are all connected to the smart grid they will be able to turn your whole house off remotely.
Smart meters are the first real step towards the smart grid and George Orwell type shit, it's in nobody's best interests to have one.

Stay well away.


----------



## KrazyG (Aug 13, 2018)

My provider has tried bullying me into a smart meter, I stuck my heals in and was adamant no chance, after 3mth of shit they caved in, and are now willing to do a direct standard meter swap.
As Yorkie said they ain't mandatory it's just for government stats.


----------



## SSR (Aug 13, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> My provider has tried bullying me into a smart meter, I stuck my heals in and was adamant no chance, after 3mth of shit they caved in, and are now willing to do a direct standard meter swap.
> As Yorkie said they ain't mandatory it's just for government stats.


Same experience as me, they can fuck right off


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2018)

Can you name or know of one grower fucked over because of a smart metre ???? I can't & I know of a few , one even uses 4 1000w lights. Slight paranoia me thinks .


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2018)

......mind you, watch this space ! Lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Can you name or know of one grower fucked over because of a smart metre ???? I can't & I know of a few , one even uses 4 1000w lights. Slight paranoia me thinks .


Lol baz the leccy don’t give a fuk, I’m telling them I’m turning off my lights to get the monthly down before I stop. I always phone them baked, all they want is dough. My bill is 10 households worth, I even asked them for a discount ffs.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2018)

Can you imagine a board meeting at a big French nuclear leccy co. We are their best customers and they would be nuts to shop us. 
On that note if anyone regular needs equipment I’ve got digi ballasts and gavitas and fans, pm me if u want some cheap kit, I’m packing it in


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh Z, can't believe your jacking it in mate ! . You talk a lot of sense regarding the leccy situation,thank fuck . I hope your on to better things . I would jack it in but I don't fit in with the general scheme of things as you know, & I don't fancy bank robbing !. So I will carry on as long as I can . Hope your going to be around still mate !! All the v best to you & yours . Baz.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Oh Z, can't believe your jacking it in mate ! . You talk a lot of sense regarding the leccy situation,thank fuck . I hope your on to better things . I would jack it in but I don't fit in with the general scheme of things as you know, & I don't fancy bank robbing !. So I will carry on as long as I can . Hope your going to be around still mate !! All the v best to you & yours . Baz.


Yeah man I’m off to live on a tropical beach, got work lined up. I will be growing some breeders boutique Fireballs in a pot on the roof terrace, 12 hours sunshine may have to rig a lil led to keep it vegged


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2018)

^^^^ if you ever need a cleaner, let me know !!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^ if you ever need a cleaner, let me know !!


You’re more than welcome man we’ll have some malana cream in


----------



## SSR (Aug 13, 2018)

See my gripe and reason for fighting them off isn't security.
Im not having them charge me in kva instead of kwh. I know on the face of it they're the same but they aren't close lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 13, 2018)

Laugh...I nearly flashed !


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 13, 2018)

So you think you can smash me and piss in my eye!!

Oh I enjoyed that


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 16, 2018)

Came across this. Didn't know it existed until now. But I had to share.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7221388/?ref_=tt_urv


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 18, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Came across this. Didn't know it existed until now. But I had to share.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7221388/?ref_=tt_urv


havent watched it myself. its a youtube movie. think theyre already making another one


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 18, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> havent watched it myself. its a youtube movie. think theyre already making another one


Its a whole season of 10 episodes a bit less than half hour each. Looks like youtube has a premium on demand thing going on now.

It was the reviews that sold it to me, although I would of watched it anyhow


----------



## hormoz80 (Aug 19, 2018)

am in north London too N12 and staff is not good . called ammo and instead of making u high it burn it lung really bad . anyone else from north London Barnet 
appreciate it


----------



## makka (Aug 19, 2018)

Morning 
Just throwing it out there 
Has anyone got a dog cut sitting around by any chance that needs a new home


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2018)

makka said:


> Morning
> Just throwing it out there
> Has anyone got a dog cut sitting around by any chance that needs a new home


lol. a dog is not just for xmas lad.
email me at BB info addy mate.


----------



## makka (Aug 26, 2018)

Evening gents how's everyone?

Just pulled a glue crop but the real prize is the exo down in a couple 
To be frank I can't wait absolute rocks what are stinking 
I forgot just how much I liked it tbh 
Will be a nice break from the glue all the time it's all I've ran heading on 2 year now 
BUT money talks lol


----------



## rebornmaddogbarking (Aug 28, 2018)

E
Afternoon ladies


----------



## rebornmaddogbarking (Aug 28, 2018)

Everybody still alive and kicking ? Boutique boys still going? Sambo ,pukka,billy ,yorkie,dst,don,cheds and off course scotia still regulars here
?


----------



## rebornmaddogbarking (Aug 28, 2018)

Slowed down here a bit ain’t it...damn. Well just a quick pop in see if you all still going strong, catch up on few threads but most seem to off died ... stay frostie bitches will pop by at a later date see what’s occurring with you all.


----------



## makka (Aug 29, 2018)

Thc247?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi UK growers, do you guys know if need to Pay VAT when purchase a LED GROW LAMP from EU ? my friend told me he paid the taxes on his last purchase. a 600w mars led he paid 8.59GBP at the customs. do you guys meet this situation?


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 30, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Hi UK growers, do you guys know if need to Pay VAT when purchase a LED GROW LAMP from EU ? my friend told me he paid the taxes on his last purchase. a 600w mars led he paid 8.59GBP at the customs. do you guys meet this situation?


First off I would recommend researching proper LEDs and not buying cheap shit like mars.

But to answer your question. Currently while we are still in the EU you don't pay import tax from within the EU.
There is a good chance your mate bought from someone who dropships from china and that would mean tax.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 31, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> First off I would recommend researching proper LEDs and not buying cheap shit like mars.
> 
> But to answer your question. Currently while we are still in the EU you don't pay import tax from within the EU.
> There is a good chance your mate bought from someone who dropships from china and that would mean tax.


Thanks buddy, so that‘s good to know UK no need to pay TAXES from EU, think that my friend cheated in me 

I personally use mars led for quite a long time, so far it still good for me, thanks . sure i would do more research to see if there is more better quality but cheaper led then mars. 

the lamp is this one, not the old mars 600 sold on ebay. 
https://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/buy-marspro-ii-600w-cree-128-led-grow-light-for-sale


----------



## SmileyBizz (Aug 31, 2018)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


I get top shelf bud /pure tight bud no dust for £60 for 7g, a zed for 220


----------



## SmileyBizz (Aug 31, 2018)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


LOL u still paying 350 for bush weed? hopefully not bro & u got urself some better links


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2018)

makka said:


> Thc247?


i think its mad dog? not sure of exact user name.....


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Thanks buddy, so that‘s good to know UK no need to pay TAXES from EU, think that my friend cheated in me


they sure did. if you buy wholesale there is in fact 0 sales tax included in the price. However most buy at retail so sales tax is included...but no import tax.


----------



## rebornmaddogbarking (Aug 31, 2018)

Yup it’s me mad dog barking I think was the old name ...maybe some numbers on it ,can’t remember ,how are u dst? Hope the dam is treating u well. everybody else just slowly drain way from the thread?
Sorry makka I’m not that person u said obviously u get that by now, I’m sure they are equally as nice as me but maybe without as great a beard as mine.


----------



## rebornmaddogbarking (Aug 31, 2018)

Many new strains at B.B. or works in the pipeline ?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 1, 2018)

Alri lads hows every1 been keeping?


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2018)

fuckin hell...they are like leprechauns....just.popping back up all ower the shop.  hows the fam irish?
@ the newmaddog. Am alright lad. BBs kinda going through a slow stage but we're back at Warp factor 1ish and hopefully gonna be doing something soon. Dont even have a payment system and our logistics centre is non existent now. Got some nice pacaking with lovely orange and green pseudo dicks all over them.....so thats something.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 3, 2018)

DST said:


> they sure did. if you buy wholesale there is in fact 0 sales tax included in the price. However most buy at retail so sales tax is included...but no import tax.


You know it very well. so if it no need to pay taxes, i think i have plan to buy leds and to ship to UK the selling them to local people lol , so far i know the mars led selling well everywhere, i probably would be invested in this business .


----------



## scrambo (Sep 3, 2018)

Howdy mad dog fucking el it's been a while where ya been?

Makka are you so bloody poplar nowdays you don't accept pm's lol flash fucker.... Trying to message ya but carnt?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 3, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Howdy mad dog fucking el it's been a while where ya been?
> 
> Makka are you so bloody poplar nowdays you don't accept pm's lol flash fucker.... Trying to message ya but carnt?


Must be the in thing.....lol


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2018)

all the cool cunts have their pm's turned off

@Grow for fun only well i would hurry up about it as come March 2019 nae fucker knows what you have to pay to import stuf into the UK from Europe.....


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 4, 2018)

DST said:


> all the cool cunts have their pm's turned off
> 
> @Grow for fun only well i would hurry up about it as come March 2019 nae fucker knows what you have to pay to import stuf into the UK from Europe.....


Actually I would be not worried about, i like to present my idea to public, since I know the forum is safe to talk here, i dont like speak much on facebook or some other place., that is shit, people can see or search me. 



Oh that still a long time till 2019 March, I want find a partner that work together to start our plan, sell marsled, black dog, grow tent, soil, and nutrients, other grow stuffs. i have the funds already. i tested many lamps in the market, so i think it a large potential there, since the grow seems to be increased among people, i wanna start my own business, i wanna make money also


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 4, 2018)

Just been given a GDP clone that's been doing the rounds in Manchester, anyone had it? The clone is in pretty poor shape and I don't know the guy who gave it me very well so not sure I should bother to give it the TLC it needs to bring it back to life.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 5, 2018)

jollyboy said:


> Just been given a GDP clone that's been doing the rounds in Manchester, anyone had it? The clone is in pretty poor shape and I don't know the guy who gave it me very well so not sure I should bother to give it the TLC it needs to bring it back to life.


Keep it going........


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Keep it going........


Yeah, realistically there's no way I can just let it go without seeing it in action haha


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 6, 2018)

You have tried sleep in the grow room with you dog and the plants babies ? and keep the cree256 on, will you still feel lonely ? probably you need drink a little red wine and play the soft music, then have a very sound sleep, that's so ease there . LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 6, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> You have tried sleep in the grow room with you dog and the plants babies ? and keep the cree256 on, will you still feel lonely ? probably you need drink a little red wine and play the soft music, then have a very sound sleep, that's so ease there . LOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> View attachment 4193791


I do this everyday......chiiiillll


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 6, 2018)

DST said:


> fuckin hell...they are like leprechauns....just.popping back up all ower the shop.  hows the fam irish?
> @ the newmaddog. Am alright lad. BBs kinda going through a slow stage but we're back at Warp factor 1ish and hopefully gonna be doing something soon. Dont even have a payment system and our logistics centre is non existent now. Got some nice pacaking with lovely orange and green pseudo dicks all over them.....so thats something.



All good man lil 1 is near 2 now .. fckin mad how quick it go... hope u and fam are all good..


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 9, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I do this everyday......chiiiillll


Wow , cool man so happy to know that here somebody with same hobbies as I. I was excited and nice to meet you man, am the new grower with very few grow experience here, I look around here on forums and hope to hear some good information from you guys about the led growing. so far with and cree 256 lamp but most time i use the small lighting like the mars 600, 300w or some reflector series, started my games one year ago. Also keep some hps or hid, but it a little hot from my plants babies, so right now i mainly keep the led light in my room, the led can save the power that why i choose the led now...... and just tried the outdoor growing last three months, while as it is getting cold, I am planing to move indoor, my new grow get started soon in a 5x5 area, i want add my reflector 720w and a new cob cree 100w there, seems a little small, and when this run finished, i can take down this 256 and put them together in the new room. 


Have you started your new run ?


----------



## lozac123 (Sep 11, 2018)

SmileyBizz said:


> LOL u still paying 350 for bush weed? hopefully not bro & u got urself some better links


To be fair mate, in the last few months it's improved insanely. My guy has come on leaps and bounds in the last while, and now there's also the options of all the Instagram guys, but they're fucking expemsexp


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 11, 2018)

_Any of you guys or gals done franco's Lemon Cheese,Whats going in after the Skunk # 1 has done.I'm hoping this Exo will be done by next wednesday.It will be 10 week then 9 week tomorrow _


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 11, 2018)

_Few Spidermites and Exodus Cheese. _


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 11, 2018)

lozac123 said:


> To be fair mate, in the last few months it's improved insanely. My guy has come on leaps and bounds in the last while, and now there's also the options of all the Instagram guys, but they're fucking expemsexp


Bloody hell. I didn't realise you still popped in!
 
A round of applause for the OP


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 11, 2018)

lozac123 said:


> To be fair mate, in the last few months it's improved insanely. My guy has come on leaps and bounds in the last while, and now there's also the options of all the Instagram guys, but they're fucking expemsexp


I know a fool that bought a 1/4 of what was supposed to be GDP other day for 60 quid ,just because it was in a tin that said Grand Daddy Purps on it.Great Marketing .It was nothing more than peacemaker.Told him to wait and i would have done him a q of Jack Herer or Exodus,or if he wanted a purple strain that bad i could have got him Candyland that is a nice bright purple pheno i sold on,For 160 on oz.But No fancy tin lol.The Exodus i have all ready sold for 160 on oz ,before its ready and weighed


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 11, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> Wow , cool man so happy to know that here somebody with same hobbies as I. I was excited and nice to meet you man, am the new grower with very few grow experience here, I look around here on forums and hope to hear some good information from you guys about the led growing. so far with and cree 256 lamp but most time i use the small lighting like the mars 600, 300w or some reflector series, started my games one year ago. Also keep some hps or hid, but it a little hot from my plants babies, so right now i mainly keep the led light in my room, the led can save the power that why i choose the led now...... and just tried the outdoor growing last three months, while as it is getting cold, I am planing to move indoor, my new grow get started soon in a 5x5 area, i want add my reflector 720w and a new cob cree 100w there, seems a little small, and when this run finished, i can take down this 256 and put them together in the new room.
> 
> 
> Have you started your new run ?


Next loads ready in 4 weeks......then 4 weeks after that and so on.........it's an 8 plant perpetual grow .........wot srtrain r u growing ?.....give the plants the light they need and they will reward you well..........


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 12, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Next loads ready in 4 weeks......then 4 weeks after that and so on.........it's an 8 plant perpetual grow .........wot srtrain r u growing ?.....give the plants the light they need and they will reward you well..........


COOOL man, that's pictures all from yours ?  loos really good. I grow small gorilla and some Indica and Sativa strains. Surely the indica starts to reward me soon. 

Here I would ask you a question, that is, I have a Marspro 600w LED Lamp in a 2*4 room and want to know if I should be using a power stabilizer? If so could you recommend a size and brand for me.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 14, 2018)

Summer Holiday still? but we won't smoke over?  

The picture from my last growing 600w mars lamp, do you like this colorful lady ?


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 14, 2018)

_Looks Great GFF,Enjoy _


----------



## makka (Sep 14, 2018)

DST said:


> all the cool cunts have their pm's turned off
> 
> @Grow for fun only well i would hurry up about it as come March 2019 nae fucker knows what you have to pay to import stuf into the UK from Europe.....


Oh yeah I must be a cool cunt then cheers D lol

Here's some gg4 and exodus cheese
 

Both lovely to smoke imo


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

Grow for fun only said:


> You have tried sleep in the grow room with you dog and the plants babies ? and keep the cree256 on, will you still feel lonely ? probably you need drink a little red wine and play the soft music, then have a very sound sleep, that's so ease there . LOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> View attachment 4193791


They look like my legs, did you steal them?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Bloody hell. I didn't realise you still popped in!
> 
> A round of applause for the OP


Bollocks to the OP, it’s not his thread.


----------



## makka (Sep 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Bollocks to the OP, it’s not his thread.


How u doin m8 
You off living the good life yet Z


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

makka said:


> How u doin m8
> You off living the good life yet Z


Ha ha no, the place I rented has been flooded out, worst monsoon for 80 years. I’ve had to return thousands in bookings ffs
I’m going to grow one plant only for percy atm, get back to hobby growing, got fireballs from Breeders Boutique, really looking forward to growing organic again so made some soil which has 3 months to ferment, one plant water only will be a dream compared to 5 tents with hydro or coco


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

makka said:


> How u doin m8
> You off living the good life yet Z


How are you brother? Got anything new on the go?


----------



## makka (Sep 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Ha ha no, the place I rented has been flooded out, worst monsoon for 80 years. I’ve had to return thousands in bookings ffs
> I’m going to grow one plant only for percy atm, get back to hobby growing, got fireballs from Breeders Boutique, really looking forward to growing organic again so made some soil which has 3 months to ferment, one plant water only will be a dream compared to 5 tents with hydro or coco


I feel you Z running a bit on your own takes it's toll after a while lol
Wow that's a fucker ain't it man 
Mother nature strikes when she wants 
Cunt about the bookings too 
Heard and seen nothing but good shit about fireballs looks the shizzle as well 
On pics I've seen


----------



## makka (Sep 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> How are you brother? Got anything new on the go?


No nothing new man but looking around need to switch it up a bit 
BUT some breeders boutique Dog is on the cards
That shit was fire when I got to try it so looking forward to that


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

makka said:


> I feel you Z running a bit on your own takes it's toll after a while lol
> Wow that's a fucker ain't it man
> Mother nature strikes when she wants
> Cunt about the bookings too
> ...


I love the vigour of seed plants and you can really push them in flowering with living super soil. I ran a test plant of theirs ( Breeders Boutique) 5 years before ( can’t remember the strain but everyone was talking about it) and yielded 12 oz from a smart pot and super soil.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

makka said:


> No nothing new man but looking around need to switch it up a bit
> BUT some breeders boutique Dog is on the cards
> That shit was fire when I got to try it so looking forward to that


i tried the Dog with Rambo when we met for drinks, ffs I was driving home at 50 mph getting overtaken by artics


----------



## makka (Sep 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> i tried the Dog with Rambo when we met for drinks, ffs I was driving home at 50 mph getting overtaken by artics


LMAO I can imagine 
I was same today because I ain't drove my car for a week 30 mph felt 60 and I was kaned off the volcano and gg lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

makka said:


> LMAO I can imagine
> I was same today because I ain't drove my car for a week 30 mph felt 60 and I was kaned off the volcano and gg lol


I’m reducing my tolerance off my last grow, which was as bad as my first ever, heatwave bud, not great at all


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sorry to hijack the thread guys but any fellow organic growers have a opinion on mushrooms growing in your supersoil?, I am logically thinking its a good thing but I just wanted to double check,any opinions?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

makka said:


> LMAO I can imagine
> I was same today because I ain't drove my car for a week 30 mph felt 60 and I was kaned off the volcano and gg lol


I ride a hyperbike (210 bhp) on gg4, but couldn’t drive a car properly on Dog kush


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread guys but any fellow organic growers have a opinion on mushrooms growing in your supersoil?, I am logically thinking its a good thing but I just wanted to double check,any opinions?View attachment 4198633 View attachment 4198635 View attachment 4198635 View attachment 4198633


You’ve nailed it, that’s a nod to great living soil with no contaminants


----------



## zeddd (Sep 14, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread guys but any fellow organic growers have a opinion on mushrooms growing in your supersoil?, I am logically thinking its a good thing but I just wanted to double check,any opinions?View attachment 4198633 View attachment 4198635 View attachment 4198635 View attachment 4198633


Seriously, what’s your recipe?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Sep 14, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Seriously, what’s your recipe?


I use a uk version of subcools bro,but I use plant magic as my base soil that's all, I use guanokalong,blood meal,bone meal,kelp meal, neem cake,rock phosphate, dolomite lime, caltic lime,extreme mykos,perlite,Coco,, earthworm castings, I only make small batches 1/8 recipes,theyre on here,


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi gents like to introduce myself I’m josh been growing for roughly 10 years now currently growing in hudro with diy cob setup started originally because fed up of buying shit stuff I’m now mainly an indoor grower as the weather here is shite I’d like to put some pics up but don’t k is how any help would be great cheers


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 15, 2018)

josh download a free metadata scrubber to clean your pics. Use chrome if your on a lap top, IE seems to be a nightmare since they had a problem with pics on the site last year.
Click on upload file. Boom
What COBs you running?


josh5794 said:


> Hi gents like to introduce myself I’m josh been growing for roughly 10 years now currently growing in hudro with diy cob setup started originally because fed up of buying shit stuff I’m now mainly an indoor grower as the weather here is shite I’d like to put some pics up but don’t k is how any help would be great cheers


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok I’ll give it a go I run te citizen 1212 16 o them and a Samsun quantum board fo bit extra near the end they been a learning curve but got them foaled in now !


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 15, 2018)

Dialed


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## josh5794 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok so uploaded a random pic used a scrubber has that worked ok ? Don’t want to fuck myself over lol


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 15, 2018)

No idea mate, im not one of those guys that could find any info from a pic even if I wanted to!!
But if you used a scrubber im sure its fine. I think the site scrubs images anyhow but better safe than sorry ey!


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks man I’ll pro do a journal then any uk guys on here got journals that are any good ?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 16, 2018)

i hope so


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 16, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Looks Great GFF,Enjoy _


Thanks for man you like it


----------



## josh5794 (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ve started a journal if anyone is interested https://www.rollitup.org/t/nft-lsd-grow-with-cob.975936/


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 17, 2018)

Alreet shitstains, whos still runnin tha glue then?


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 17, 2018)

^^^^^ hello


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 17, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^^^ hello


Haha yes bazza hows it goin mate?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreet shitstains, whos still runnin tha glue then?


Who's selling it more like? Hope ur keeping ursel outta bother ghetto...


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 18, 2018)

Can i see your beautiful leg again?


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 18, 2018)

_Just been out and about ,with a dude I know that does the odd bit of this and that,Any where else had a massive batch of Bruce Banner dropped in there area for 120 on Oz ,fucking crazy .This guy is starting to get a lot of the Local sellers Mad,I see a lot off trouble a head.Bought a 8 ball of it ,this dude defo knows his stuff,he is growing some fire ,really high grade .Just selling for silly money .I post a photo tomorrow ,it's on my phone,and just done a photo shoot for him of his crop .so phones dead .Same grower I would say did Black Dog,and Gorilla Glue ,very nicely grown if your reading this ,just be carful dude.You know what some of these dudes are like ,they look at it like you taking food out of there mouths .But your growing fire can't fault the bud._


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 18, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Who's selling it more like? Hope ur keeping ursel outta bother ghetto...


Finished up my last bit of Strawberry Glue other day,one of the best strains I have smoked in a while very nice .th seeds


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 18, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Finished up my last bit of Strawberry Glue other day,one of the best strains I have smoked in a while very nice .th seeds


any pictures of the SG? whats the nose and taste like on it man?


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 18, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> any pictures of the SG? whats the nose and taste like on it man?


Beautiful strain my profile pictures it ,fruity smell but also very sweet.Taste is very moreish seems to cling to the inside of mouth,Nice stone too.I find it heavy stone ,it's the only strain that has really helped my wife with sleeping she struggles but with this sleeps straight through .my journal should have good few photos


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 19, 2018)

zeddd said:


> They look like my legs, did you steal them?


i hope so.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2018)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alreet shitstains, whos still runnin tha glue then?


I would be if I hadn't lost my plants in the World Cup heatwave.

Lost the Glue and Exo, a month or so before that I lost the Livers/Blue's.

I'm fucked, got no decent genetics, I'm waiting on getting an Exo, Glue and Fireballs cuts hopefully.

In the meantime I've been through 3 lots of beans and they've all turned out to be male.

Sod's law, if it doesn't rain it pours.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Sep 19, 2018)

How's everybody?


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

View attachment 4201440


ThatSpudGuy said:


> any pictures of the SG? whats the nose and taste like on it man?


Strawberry Glue th seeds Spud View attachment 4201323


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 19, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Strawberry Glue th seeds SpudView attachment 4201322 View attachment 4201323


looks tasty man. is she much of a yielder?


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> looks tasty man. is she much of a yielder?


Think it did in total around 6 oz ,But it was a plant that was just put in the room because i had a little bit of spare room,It could do very well if it was the main plants or plants in your room for sure the taste of it was amazing ,very fruity and also very strong.But for sure every single person that tried it loved it ,so would be a great plant with commercial value.But more important dep on why you grow the medical benefits are great for Anxiety sleep pain ,And for hash of the Sugar leaf its great for that too


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 19, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Think it did in total around 6 oz ,But it was a plant that was just put in the room because i had a little bit of spare room,It could do very well if it was the main plants or plants in your room for sure the taste of it was amazing ,very fruity and also very strong.But for sure every single person that tried it loved it ,so would be a great plant with commercial value.But more important dep on why you grow the medical benefits are great for Anxiety sleep pain ,And for hash of the Sugar leaf its great for that too


sweet thanks for all the info man will defo be grabbing some SG seeds thanks bro


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

_No worries ,you won't regret it ,every one I smoke with are really bud snobs,and they loved the stuff_


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

Exodus Cheese,Skunk # 1


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

_The Result of really high temps all those weeks ago,and the throw mites into the mix,Just a mess.the Plant looks like it's dead ,but it still taking 3 ltr a day,and the sugar leaf is still green.so I thought I post just to show what a disaster looks like.Exo is one plant skunk 3 there,start week 3 with those _


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 19, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _No worries ,you won't regret it ,every one I smoke with are really bud snobs,and they loved the stuff_


thanks man i had thought about growing it before just didnt get round to it


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 19, 2018)

_Gonna Enjoy watching the mites burn,You be surprised on how much bud that is on sale has got Mites,I'm ocd with cleaning,and i was all ways telling people not to buy clones with out checking first,The sneaky little gits ,Did not show any signs till i had set the plant to flower.So just goes to show ya.But really Looking forward to doing the new strains and trying the new cob out ,That will be getting 2 Blood Skunk in there with hopes of hitting 1/2 lb or more.The plants above are not over run with mites either,in fact they take some finding,so it not got too bad yet,But if i just continued with out sorting ever thing and doing a fresh start,then i know it would only get worse. _


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 26, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> View attachment 4201441 View attachment 4201440
> Strawberry Glue th seeds SpudView attachment 4201322 View attachment 4201323


This is good Tasty one,hope it proves to be a very good harvest then.


----------



## makka (Sep 26, 2018)

DST said:


> View attachment 4205197


Looking lovely as always D 
The lines are always so defined man


----------



## budsahoi (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyone heard anything from Slipperbandit?
Or PM his email.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 30, 2018)

^^^^^ Not a sausage .


----------



## budsahoi (Sep 30, 2018)

Not since June?
He did have some UK 'friends'


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2018)

If you ramble enough in Irish he'll appear like a leprechaun.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2018)

anyone for a squish....


----------



## rhys2018 (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyone heard of 
*Justfeminized uk seed bank?? Reviews please*


----------



## makka (Oct 1, 2018)

@scrambo email m8


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 1, 2018)

_,Looking forward to doing the Diesel x Grand Daddy Purps my self.My friend does it a lot and it's really nice,A long with Francos Lemon Cheese,and Dna seeds Lemon Og ,Jack Herer Sensi Seeds ,and Skunk # 1 ,both will be done in different location to fem grown strain,just because I need to sex then Pheno hunt ,Got the Jack Herer Free ,6 Free seeds.But still have 6 from last order ,so should find a keeper in those 12 .The ones I have in Flower now the Skunk are really nice looking plants,Two I would have cloned and kept for sure.But need to see what the buds like further down the line.By the way it's coming a long,I would say it most likely will be done with a full 8 week,9 tops.The smell is amazing ,very much like the old school blues ,the Yorkshire cut.The other Fruity but minty too ,that did not get has good light ,while I had the cheese in with them.I would bet money that has the best bud,because it's the smallest out of the 3 .Any Auto growers on here,that could help me with doing these to get a better weight would be great.I done loads of Auto grows but all ways outdoors,Only ever really done one indoors .So I'm hoping on getting a good grow ,from these new genetics . _


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 2, 2018)

_I'm after a GG # 4 cut,I know there was a lot of it going around, not long ago.Im thinking of ordering some from a Seed Bank,I was thinking of Dankhorse Genetics GG # 4,S1 .Seed version,what you dudes think about this one,or any better options out there ,I really wanted it in Reg,seed form to be honest .I was also thinking of getting Bruce Banner BX 2.0,at least that's in reg,seed form._


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _I'm after a GG # 4 cut,I know there was a lot of it going around, not long ago.Im thinking of ordering some from a Seed Bank,I was thinking of Dankhorse Genetics GG # 4,S1 .Seed version,what you dudes think about this one,or any better options out there ,I really wanted it in Reg,seed form to be honest .I was also thinking of getting Bruce Banner BX 2.0,at least that's in reg,seed form._


lots of clone gg4s kicking about just now.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 3, 2018)

_Just set some Francos Lemon Cheese ,for main hps room.and Bloody Skunk going for tent ,led._


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 4, 2018)

_ Going with the Blues,from Underground Seeds.Gonna see if I can get one of the 3 Phenos I found last year,I really want the Exodus Pheno.I think the UGORG # 1,they do is not has Exodus like compared to this blues ,cheese Pheno.Love this stuff .I only have 4 seeds left of it though.I did two last run both turned out to be males,So that means so far I have had 4 females ,from the 6 that I have done.And out of those 4 ,I had a Skunky Pheno ,killer skunk ,Exodus Cheese,And Livers,Blues that was stunning all of them,had Pungent smelling buds.Great end weight and great looking flowers,Not has strong has the clone Exodus ,but still pretty strong.Im trying to build my mother room,Back up strain wise to where it once was.I only keep Reg,grown females has mums,I'm not a fan of having Feminized mums.I know it can be done ,just not for me.DST,do you think the last one I did could have been GG # 4 ,I have not done a lot of it .So I'm not sure.It did not look like any of the two I thought it was. blues or cheese,but I know the kid I got those clones of ,sells a lot of gg4 ,clones.Pictures are above some where,looks kinda silver ,just before I got shut .When it was dry and bagged up.Great strain just gutted it come with mites.Or I would have been running that has my main strain for sure .Fruity Smelling but a bit like Gloss paint too really strong to the point it hurt your eyes ,while pruning.These are pictures of that cheese Pheno and Blues.The top one was the Blues Pheno ,bottom one the Exodus Cheese one.I have done several packs,and only ever really found these 3 phenos .Even the Killer Skunk is a nice skunk Strain ,not has strong smelling has the others though. ATTACH=full]4210171[/ATTACH]  _


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2018)

First legs on the puppies in 10 days.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 5, 2018)

_I have just had a Sneak look at me seeds after 24 hour too all have split with nice little tap roots just showing 2 more days then into pucks they go. _


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 5, 2018)

^^^^ nice them D


----------



## tigrrboxer (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey ok so probably none of you remember me from way back but that's fine (I was a wannabe grower who eventually discovered she lacked the space and also the guts to grow). Quick question - my flatmate found this article about buying weed on Dream Market via Tor and I wondered if it's a load of complete bollocks or if any of you have had any success with this method when you've been unable to get it anywhere else?


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 8, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Just set some Francos Lemon Cheese ,for main hps room.and Bloody Skunk going for tent ,led._


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 8, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> View attachment 4212239


Hoping on both these Been Purple Skunky smelling Phenos.And the FLC Been more towards the Exodus growth wise ,but With that nice Lemon Smell would be great.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2018)

tigrrboxer said:


> Hey ok so probably none of you remember me from way back but that's fine (I was a wannabe grower who eventually discovered she lacked the space and also the guts to grow). Quick question - my flatmate found this article about buying weed on Dream Market via Tor and I wondered if it's a load of complete bollocks or if any of you have had any success with this method when you've been unable to get it anywhere else?


nope the DN is not a load of bollox, friends of mine have used it for years to buy all sorts.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes yes you lot of hopeless degenerates what the fuck you all saying you Cunts
Been a while I been on a break but back and the old green fingers are itching is it really that time again 
Time to get back on the old grow 
Hope you Cunts are all good


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 9, 2018)

makka said:


> Oh yeah I must be a cool cunt then cheers D lol
> 
> Here's some gg4 and exodus cheese
> View attachment 4198604
> ...


Yes Makka how you growing bro


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 10, 2018)

My yield is looking good this year what about yours?
Lamp: 2X 960w Refector series 
Tent: 4'*4'*7'


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just Knocked two of these over ,I have been letting them dry out before each watering,Giving them 3/4 of a jug of Canna a/b in.Tomorrow they go on Pk13/14,so hoping on seeing a big Difference,a week or two after that ,has been given to them. for 7 days.

I was Going to put the other 600 hps light on today,But just went against it,I think they seem to be doing ok under the one light.I may put it on during the final 2 weeks of Flower,i'm also going to put the plants in darkness for 2/3 days after the full time they need,Done a lot of research and a lot of proof out there saying that the plants produce more resin,during this time.Thinking when the lights come on they will have more chance of catching male pollen.

I have also stripped some of the bad,leafs of the bottom and give the inside of the room another wipe down,I hoping this will be done around 9 week tops,this week will be start of week 5 tomorrow,so really 5 week left .In that time i hoping the Others in the Mother room that have been locked of from these will be not far of flowering height,normally takes them around 7/8 week of veg. Picture was from a few days ago ,there has been a slight change in a few days,Colas starting to close.So i get some new pictures Next Update


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 10, 2018)

_Can't wait to see if this is Going to be that nice Dank Bud i smoked all those years ago,the Light green Smellie Danks.Put it this way it sure smells that way,Really Pungent 2 of them the other one is really Mint smelling ,Hoping that comes through later in Flower too ,Still strong smell but the mint cuts through the other smells _


----------



## tigrrboxer (Oct 10, 2018)

DST said:


> nope the DN is not a load of bollox, friends of mine have used it for years to buy all sorts.


OK thanks this is really helpful.


----------



## tigrrboxer (Oct 10, 2018)

Erm so really genuinely sorry to post one more question that's not grow-related but even the newbie thread is grow related and I trust you all because you all gave me sound advice in the past so - ndwuk (followed by dot and com) - are these guys legit? Anyone here ever used them?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 11, 2018)

Dr's prescribe cannabis now ....I've just made an appointment for half a dozen muffs !


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 11, 2018)

I was hoping for nice vibrant colors after harvest and curing. Any tips or methods to keep the buds looking fresh. Mine just looks brown and not very appealing... or maybe im being picky. first time grow. Lemon Tree strain


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2018)

Fairy with pups in tow due for departure next week holmes


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 14, 2018)

Love puppies me , there obviously pedigree D


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 14, 2018)

Always makes me giggle.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 14, 2018)

6 _Days from when the seeds was put into Coco,Doing ok.Just waiting for Cob to come before I put the Autos under that. Mars 300 Cob ,_


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 16, 2018)

_Some Weired ass,Buddy Holly going on with the FLCheese that's a few days behind others,Bit of Twisting going on .New growth looks good though.Put these on 0.5 Thursday .The back two Bloody Skunk,both have real dark Purple Stems,I'm hoping this is a sign,that the flowers are gonna be a nice purple color ._


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2018)

could any of you fine ppl identifie these mushrooms for a friend of my wife?


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2018)

or more to the point are they magic?


----------



## makka (Oct 19, 2018)

@DST I must say D the stroop waffles are delicious bro  a must have on the next shop lol


----------



## zeddd (Oct 19, 2018)

mr west said:


> or more to the point are they magic?


No they are the wrong ones


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2018)

they need to have like a little nipple on top Fred. as z said....wronguns.

@makka i like to balance mine on top of my brew for a bit before munching. top munch just nae to good for the wasteline


----------



## EvansInUK (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey guys off topic, but any one know of an adjustawatt review website, it kind of looked like a book and you had turn to the page of ballast reviews and it had all the power settings from each of the top brands and their out put, ie

Like a Lumatek then it had it's power settings like 275 400 600 660 and then it said the actual power draw for those settings, and lastly it had the final output of that settings... it was a really good page as one ballast said it had 400w but only delivered 319 actual watts to the plants. I printed the page without the link in it at work and for what ever reason I didn't save the link or I did and it didn't actually save. It had a full comparison of a lot of top brands, but searching Google just pulls up a top 5 list or top 10... this was a purple website with every thing on it.


----------



## EvansInUK (Oct 20, 2018)

It looked like tbis


----------



## makka (Oct 23, 2018)

DST said:


> they need to have like a little nipple on top Fred. as z said....wronguns.
> 
> @makka i like to balance mine on top of my brew for a bit before munching. top munch just nae to good for the wasteline


Aye too good if u ask me, they
Remind me of Christmas?? 
Anyway got the other half t get me some from Sainsbury's can see me doing a pack o day till I'm sick of them lol
I need a waist so it's all good man


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 28, 2018)

EvansInUK said:


> Hey guys off topic, but any one know of an adjustawatt review website, it kind of looked like a book and you had turn to the page of ballast reviews and it had all the power settings from each of the top brands and their out put, ie
> 
> Like a Lumatek then it had it's power settings like 275 400 600 660 and then it said the actual power draw for those settings, and lastly it had the final output of that settings... it was a really good page as one ballast said it had 400w but only delivered 319 actual watts to the plants. I printed the page without the link in it at work and for what ever reason I didn't save the link or I did and it didn't actually save. It had a full comparison of a lot of top brands, but searching Google just pulls up a top 5 list or top 10... this was a purple website with every thing on it.


Get the sun master........does everything and does it FOREVER with no probs.......have one running going on 5 years now........also competitive priced......from experience stay away from the cheap lummi and adjustawatt a grow shop owner freind warned me about them few year back.......


----------



## EvansInUK (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Get the sun master........does everything and does it FOREVER with no probs.......have one running going on 5 years now........also competitive priced......from experience stay away from the cheap lummi and adjustawatt a grow shop owner freind warned me about them few year back.......


I've currently got an led, and a solistek 600w se/de digital dimmable ballast that will be setup in my flowering tent. But was wondering what that page was again as I have lost the link to it now and I wanted show a friend


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 28, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> 6 _Days from when the seeds was put into Coco,Doing ok.Just waiting for Cob to come before I put the Autos under that.View attachment 4215525 Mars 300 Cob ,_


Has they Look today ,They have took off ,after been under the Mars Cob


----------



## EvansInUK (Oct 28, 2018)

How long they been since germination?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 29, 2018)

So... have any of you had a near death experience on the vinegar stroke ?


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 29, 2018)

I had a bad one today !, I was on the vinigar stroke,I got the worst pain in my sweed , thought I was having a stroke


----------



## zeddd (Oct 30, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I had a bad one today !, I was on the vinigar stroke,I got the worst pain in my sweed , thought I was having a stroke


Fucking or wanking?


----------



## Subu (Oct 30, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I had a bad one today !, I was on the vinigar stroke,I got the worst pain in my sweed , thought I was having a stroke


That is severely abnormal and may require medical attention.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2018)

Shagging Z , happened right on the stroke !! I just fell out mid spurt, intense pain too left of head, decreased after 5 mins to a dull throb , woke up today with headache in same spot . Think I'm waiting for god .


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 30, 2018)

5 weeks in ..... let's hope I'm still here to trim em


----------



## ReproBaits (Oct 31, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> So... have any of you had a near death experience on the vinegar stroke ?





Subu said:


> That is severely abnormal and may require medical attention.


I agree with Subu, if it happens again seek medical advice, the only time it has ever happened to me was with an ex, after a night of cocaine and sniffing poppers, she told me she saw my lips go blue then watched the life drain out of me, she said I was "gone" for about 20 or 30 seconds and that she thought about phoning an ambulance but couldn't decide how to explain me wearing her knickers and stockings so didn't!


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 31, 2018)

EvansInUK said:


> How long they been since germination?


3 week thursday,Even bigger Now seem to be a difference each day now.I have done test with Clones v Seeds and there is not much difference if the clones are took the day you put the seed to germinate.You can grow them side by side and get a pretty even Canopy.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2018)

Better pic today .....


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 1, 2018)

3 Week from hitting Coco,1.3 e.c just Canna a/b.The plants look great all of them to be honest I'm hoping I get another week of veg from the Autos.But the Light they Love ,that's for sure.Mars 300 Cree Cob,very low cost to run,not much heat at all .The francos Lemon Cheese ,are all the same age,apart from the one on far right front row.That was set 3 days later than rest.1.3 ec this Friday,there on 1.2 now and have been for the past week.Just Coco a/b nothing else,I started them in just Coco,But for over 10 year i have used 60 /40 coco and clay balls so i have gone back to using that.Sounds mad to most Growers but i will be using the two that are the same height and sim growth pattern,Because if i do use the Bigger Faster growing FLC,Then it will just out shine the other,so i rather veg a week longer knowing they will end up with nice uniform tops,.for Flowering They,be same height after a little longer vegging.But that will be done under a HPS Light,while the two Autos move over to the Tent.I'm in growers limbo atm with holding off,till i get all the S#1 ,out of the room dry and injars then out of here.Will be popping beans the minute the skunks done,and the room has had a good clean,To take these plants place,For future Grows and Mothers.I have a Plant for Mothers for a couple of grows.
Zkittles - Barneys Farms.
Franco's Lemon Cheese - Greenhouse Seeds..
Exodus Cheese.- Greenhouse Seeds.
Critical Sour Diesel - Emerald Triangle Seeds.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 1, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> View attachment 4225369 3 Week from hitting Coco,1.3 e.c just Canna a/b.The plants look great all of them to be honest I'm hoping I get another week of veg from the Autos.But the Light they Love ,that's for sure.Mars 300 Cree Cob,very low cost to run,not much heat at all .The francos Lemon Cheese ,are all the same age,apart from the one on far right front row.That was set 3 days later than rest.1.3 ec this Friday,there on 1.2 now and have been for the past week.Just Coco a/b nothing else,I started them in just Coco,But for over 10 year i have used 60 /40 coco and clay balls so i have gone back to using that.Sounds mad to most Growers but i will be using the two that are the same height and sim growth pattern,Because if i do use the Bigger Faster growing FLC,Then it will just out shine the other,so i rather veg a week longer knowing they will end up with nice uniform tops,.for Flowering They,be same height after a little longer vegging.But that will be done under a HPS Light,while the two Autos move over to the Tent.I'm in growers limbo atm with holding off,till i get all the S#1 ,out of the room dry and injars then out of here.Will be popping beans the minute the skunks done,and the room has had a good clean,To take these plants place,For future Grows and Mothers.I have a Plant for Mothers for a couple of grows.
> Zkittles - Barneys Farms.
> Franco's Lemon Cheese - Greenhouse Seeds..
> Exodus Cheese.- Greenhouse Seeds.
> Critical Sour Diesel - Emerald Triangle Seeds.



i have a zkittlez on the go aswell ill be interested to see yours


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 1, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Better pic today .....View attachment 4225136





ThatSpudGuy said:


> i have a zkittlez on the go aswell ill be interested to see yours


Not started yet ,but will be in next week or so


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 1, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Not started yet ,but will be in next week or so


mines a couple of weeks old and i plan to scrog it in my 4x4


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 1, 2018)

I check in you have a journal,Good luck .


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 1, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> I check in you have a journal,Good luck .


https://www.rollitup.org/t/spuds-garden.963258/

ive been slacking on updates because of work but ill get to it


----------



## zeddd (Nov 2, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Better pic today .....View attachment 4225136


Killing it Baz, nice


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 2, 2018)

Ta Z, see u soon


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 2, 2018)

_Shit this strains not Called Skunk for nothing. The Smell hurts your eyes,one of the most pungent smelling strains I've ever run.    _


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 3, 2018)

GG4. ......on the usual 4-5 week cycles. .......can't grow enuff of the stuff......guys r going mental for it (as opposed to the star dog ).........got Breeders Boutique to thank for that (cheers D).....great plants that are very rewarding tast, touch and smell r out of this world....


----------



## makka (Nov 4, 2018)

Well very said day today lost my exo cheese c/o after 5 wonderful fruitful years
The pump gave up in the cloner and the only cuts I had of her went limp never to rise again lol
Rip exo don't think I shall see u again any time soon


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2018)

Well I've done the deed and given up weed  Anyone in the market for a roor, volcano, or pax2? If so, drop me a PM


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2018)

makka said:


> Well very said day today lost my exo cheese c/o after 5 wonderful fruitful years
> The pump gave up in the cloner and the only cuts I had of her went limp never to rise again lol
> Rip exo don't think I shall see u again any time soon


thats a bit of a cunt....was thinking of the exo cheese the other day. just got me some 'co cuts in. Can't wait to get on them.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 5, 2018)

any one from south wales after cuttings ? when i get them they never know what the are would rather get from someone experienced who knows there weed


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 6, 2018)

Enjoy.....


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 8, 2018)

_Coming a long Nice 7 days growth since the Photo above .Started to show first signs of Flowering the Auto's ,So i hit them with Big Bud todays.7 days after the first sign of Flowers .FLC All seem to be doing well.They just want this Room for them selfs,The Tent will be put up soon, so i can split them,just struggling with time to put it up hoping on this weekend.Mars Hydro cob ,doing really well the Plants love it ,Week 4 ,Coco a/b Big bud from Advanced Auto's 1.3 ec,Canna a/b 1.3 ec Coco 60/40 Medium.Most of the leaf that was on the Skunk # 1,the fan leafs have been taken of most was yellow,But its starting to look like 5/7 days and i may get away with getting it out of here,I just want to get back to growing nice clean plants again.And no more buying clones in,un less i can check them first,Cost me big time buying those Exodus clones,I'm days of been out of Oil first time in a very long time.But i do have some one who smokes ,who makes oil,so i may be doing a trade to see me through to the B/S FLC is done.  . _


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 8, 2018)

_What are your thoughts on making Oil with this Skunk # 1 ,With the Mites,that i aint seen no signs of since i added the lady birds.And treated the worse leaves on the bottoms.But i'm not kidding my self i know they will still be there.Just wondering if i Run it through a Coffee Filter ,after the soak in everclear.Do you think it will be ok to use.Lady birds have now been removed.and put out doors to spend winter hidden away somewhere.Going to go with a few cbd strains next under the cob,Gonna use the Critical CBD,And also Cannatonic. _


----------



## budsahoi (Nov 8, 2018)

mmmmmmmmmmmmh everclear. Can not get that in Ireland.
Love green dragons .


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _What are your thoughts on making Oil with this Skunk # 1 ,With the Mites,that i aint seen no signs of since i added the lady birds.And treated the worse leaves on the bottoms.But i'm not kidding my self i know they will still be there.Just wondering if i Run it through a Coffee Filter ,after the soak in everclear.Do you think it will be ok to use.Lady birds have now been removed.and put out doors to spend winter hidden away somewhere.Going to go with a few cbd strains next under the cob,Gonna use the Critical CBD,And also Cannatonic. _


it'll be fine run through a coffee filter.


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 9, 2018)

_Nice one DST,I was just gonna run half of it , _


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2018)

mites are small but a decent micron filter should catch them if any left. i use to do a quick wash with everclear. you can get a decent oil thats not heavily laced with chlorophyll. Not massive returns bit if its for headstash then no worries. I pour the alcohol over the ground up weed in a jam jar. Cover with a bubble bag then turn over and let the alcohol rinse over the bud. for a quick dry use a hairdryer and its ready in no time at all.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2018)

rosin pressed from bubble hash.....yum.


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 9, 2018)

_i was thinking of Soaking ,ground up bud half the crop ,like i normally do in Everclear ,the rick simpson way.its how i've been making it for years.Just was not sure about with the mites in,But i suppose the filter will catch most the shit,Its just a few dead mites,but just like my med to be clean of any pest like this .But shit happens _


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 9, 2018)

DST said:


> rosin pressed from bubble hash.....yum.
> View attachment 4230209
> View attachment 4230210


Beautiful


----------



## ReproBaits (Nov 10, 2018)

DST said:


> rosin pressed from bubble hash.....yum.
> View attachment 4230209
> View attachment 4230210


Dude, that stuff looks incredible, can I ask how you make it? No worries if it's a trade secret mate, it look's the bollox!


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2018)

ReproBaits said:


> Dude, that stuff looks incredible, can I ask how you make it? No worries if it's a trade secret mate, it look's the bollox!


First i made bubble hash from some trim with ice and water and a mini washing machine. then chopped up the bubble to crumble then dried it out. then pressed it in a rosin press using a 37microm bag.


----------



## ReproBaits (Nov 12, 2018)

DST said:


> First i made bubble hash from some trim with ice and water and a mini washing machine. then chopped up the bubble to crumble then dried it out. then pressed it in a rosin press using a 37microm bag.
> View attachment 4231329


Nice one dude, appreciate the reply, looks like i'm off to change me letter to santa


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2018)

I had a puppy for xmass, can't wait to see her grow into a lovely Dog


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I had a puppy for xmass, can't wait to see her grow into a lovely Dog


remember....they're not just for xmas lad


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 12, 2018)

^^^^^^ every 3 months even D


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2018)

DST said:


> rosin pressed from bubble hash.....yum.
> View attachment 4230209
> View attachment 4230210


Second pic is a work of art


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2018)

Ide love some dog kush now I’m an oz buyer lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 12, 2018)

Most shocking plant I ever grew was a tester of the blue pit, (Breeders Boutique) so a seedling plant dropped into 30 l smart pot in living soil so only light feeds, stuck in the perp I was doing at the time, topped once above 5n and got 11 oz of the most bag appeal bud ever, shoulda cloned the c*** in veg


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Ide love some dog kush now I’m an oz buyer lol


you stopped cultivating Z?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2018)

. A NFT Exo branch. That's an average bud on this grow. Some were bigger and some were smaller.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 13, 2018)

.......Christmas is coming


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2018)

Holy moly Baz. What are we looking at? 
I'm getting cynical because when I look at that what I see is hours on the scissors getting wankers cramp


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 13, 2018)

^^^^ 25 glue & 3exo , 5 days trimming (I don't rush)


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2018)

What system are they in? Five days is pretty quick for that lot. It'd take me a lot longer because i fucking hate doing it. That's why I end up flowering stuff for twelve weeks lol


----------



## zeddd (Nov 13, 2018)

How many days of flowering are you taking the glue too Baz? They look f awesome


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2018)

There in soil Osca , it will be 9 & half weeks on the 25th Z , next Sunday .


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What system are they in? Five days is pretty quick for that lot. It'd take me a lot longer because i fucking hate doing it. That's why I end up flowering stuff for twelve weeks lol


I'm the same ....lol.......fkn despise trimming. ......makes my eyes go square .......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 14, 2018)

#DST.........hey buddy any chance egh popping me an email ........this phones eh mines a nightmare a a canny fun it.(your email that is)........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 14, 2018)

How do u support them baz.......we all no wot the glues like......vine like...needing support. ...dont they end up on the deck late flower .?....


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2018)

^^^^ I just put trellis netting over them after a week or so in flower , just work them into the squares then .


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2018)

Just thought I would share ... my water is v soft ,tried a few calmag addatives, not great results. Used this for first time on this run , not a bad leaf all the way threw , im v impressed.......


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> There in soil Osca , it will be 9 & half weeks on the 25th Z , next Sunday .


Hand feeding?


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes , hand watering with a lance , yes it's a ball ache , but better than humping shite about 10 hrs a day or driving artics up & down for 55 hrs a week .


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> Yes , hand watering with a lance , yes it's a ball ache , but better than humping shite about 10 hrs a day or driving artics up & down for 55 hrs a week .


Invest in a dripper system at least or better yet a couple of NFT trays.
I don't know why everyone doesn't use NFT. It's the easiest way of growing I've come across. You don't have to find a way to get rid off loads of soil at the end and you only need to fill one reservoir up.
Everything fits in one bin bag at the end. If you let the roots dry out totally it looks like a massive packet of super noodles lol
I've been doing glue and exo in the same tray. It's not ideal though because the glue could use a bit more grub. It doesn't show deficiencies but I know it can get denser/heavier


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2018)

^^^ Aye I've done a few growing techniques, I do like my soil . I'm probably going to do F&D, in a while ....my garden is resembling an aincient burial site !


----------



## zeddd (Nov 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> Invest in a dripper system at least or better yet a couple of NFT trays.
> I don't know why everyone doesn't use NFT. It's the easiest way of growing I've come across. You don't have to find a way to get rid off loads of soil at the end and you only need to fill one reservoir up.
> Everything fits in one bin bag at the end. If you let the roots dry out totally it looks like a massive packet of super noodles lol
> I've been doing glue and exo in the same tray. It's not ideal though because the glue could use a bit more grub. It doesn't show deficiencies but I know it can get denser/heavier


The flav is better in soil if you water intermittently on demand rather than constant, so dripper even on a timer isn’t optimal for soil grows ime


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> ^^^ Aye I've done a few growing techniques, I do like my soil . I'm probably going to do F&D, in a while ....my garden is resembling an aincient burial site !


The pebbles are a dead giveaway. Do you do the shaking soil out of your trousers thing great escape style lol


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 14, 2018)

I get ya Osca , I factor in "I can't afford to fuck this up" soil gives me slight more peace of mind , I will try NFT now I got a bit more room , you can dispense some of your knowledge to me if I do , if you don't mind


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

_Me Brother picked a fair bit of this up Today ,Fire one of the Best Smokes I've had . _


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

_Absolutely fire Spud,Who ever has grown this we need to be friends.By far the best haze I have ever seen the smell from it is un real ,taste clings to the mouth super potent Medes this stuff._


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> I get ya Osca , I factor in "I can't afford to fuck this up" soil gives me slight more peace of mind , I will try NFT now I got a bit more room , you can dispense some of your knowledge to me if I do , if you don't mind


NFT was the First Hydro set up I used ,got some great results from it.Just started getting a few issues towards the End ,and then Auto Pots was shown to me never looked back


----------



## KrazyG (Nov 15, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Absolutely fire Spud,Who ever has grown this we need to be friends.By far the best haze I have ever seen the smell from it is un real ,taste clings to the mouth super potent Medes this stuff._


How did the ss#1 turn out for you mate?


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

_Good very nice weight to say took early but looked and tasted really nice,few of the buds from that grow .Its gone now so can move on with clean plants  _


----------



## KrazyG (Nov 15, 2018)

I enjoyed the buzz more in the early chop but a nice couch lock on 13wk chop.
Not had good luck with the Amnesia but the hot summer didn't help, giving it one more run and then it's back to the skunk.


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

_Top Pheno is what I be chasing,minute rooms finished ,having revamp.done it from top to bottom just in case any mites got left behind.Running Francos Lemon Cheese next ,and Vegging Gorilla ZKittlez once the FLC go into flower ._


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

That I picked up of our youngen tonight was high grade AH,heat did me too ,think it did most of us,But I'm kinda loving the old school vibe from skunk again.Like meeting a old friend again after all these years ,still takes some beating too.I did not keep much back just wanted it gone bro ,worried about owt been on it ,but I did not see anything after the ladybirds was set to work.Would like to have left it longer though ,for sure .I like Exo early like ya say different flavour profile .


----------



## KrazyG (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm seeing a big difference on this run now temps are low, getting sticky and frosty 3wk flower, nice and compact with good aroma, didn't get that last run just ended up with shite!
Investing in a/c before summer, ain't going through that again.


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> I enjoyed the buzz more in the early chop but a nice couch lock on 13wk chop.
> Not had good luck with the Amnesia but the hot summer didn't help, giving it one more run and then it's back to the skunk.


got 5 beans from the bit of stressing I gave it in hopes of beans from the two phenols I liked ,got 5 from second favourite the one above not on scales .hoping they will be fem ,not sure I use em to be honest but will be doing the reg pack I have


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 15, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> I'm seeing a big difference on this run now temps are low, getting sticky and frosty 3wk flower, nice and compact with good aroma, didn't get that last run just ended up with shite!
> Investing in a/c before summer, ain't going through that again.


Yea agree ,Supposed to be only gonna get hotter too.They sound like there gonna be nice if there like that at that age


----------



## zeddd (Nov 15, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Me Brother picked a fair bit of this up Today ,Fire one of the Best Smokes I've had .View attachment 4233637 _


Whys it’s saying up yours?


----------



## KrazyG (Nov 15, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Yea agree ,Supposed to be only gonna get hotter too.They sound like there gonna be nice if there like that at that age


Flipped 12/12 on 4th Nov


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 16, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> Flipped 12/12 on 4th Nov
> View attachment 4233729 View attachment 4233730


Look well dude


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 16, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Whys it’s saying up yours?


lol


----------



## Zeus23 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sup guys, got 6 autos on the go 3 Pineapple Express and 3 Sweet mango, going good so far but worries about the space I have them in, has anyone grown these before? And if so how big did they get


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Howdy lads hope all iz good wit yas .. fuckn near crimbo again dnt know wer the time is goin..


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2018)

irish4:20 said:


> Howdy lads hope all iz good wit yas .. fuckn near crimbo again dnt know wer the time is goin..


hows the bairn irish? big Crimbo this year?


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 30, 2018)

im backk


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2018)

Sitting in The Market Porter pub, Borough market..does that mean I am back as well? pishing with rain....nice.to be back in the UK


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2018)

samtheman08 said:


> im backk


Sambo Rambo? can't keep up....


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 1, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I'm the same ....lol.......fkn despise trimming. ......makes my eyes go square .......


Only a crazy man would like trimming.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

DST said:


> Sambo Rambo? can't keep up....


No not me mate.

I just been keeping myself to myself 2yrs this Xmas with minimal hard drugs, lost 6st, gyming it most days. Hardly smoke weed now. Erm that's about it lol

Hope you are good and all is well in thread with everyone.


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 1, 2018)

Zeus23 said:


> Sup guys, got 6 autos on the go 3 Pineapple Express and 3 Sweet mango, going good so far but worries about the space I have them in, has anyone grown these before? And if so how big did they get


Pineapple Express done loads in my journal ,ya can see it week by week,grows a decent size,Bud is A grade.Love the stuff .The oil from it is some of the best i have had


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2018)

scrambo said:


> No not me mate.
> 
> I just been keeping myself to myself 2yrs this Xmas with minimal hard drugs, lost 6st, gyming it most days. Hardly smoke weed now. Erm that's about it lol
> 
> Hope you are good and all is well in thread with everyone.


Fit cunt what happened?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

He grew up... .lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Fit cunt what happened?


Lol

I'm still a fat cunt mate, had got proper fat tho n had to make changes spose being of the hardshit ya start to give a fuck about more lol

How's you Doing?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> He grew up... .lol


So did I but I’m still wasted


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> He grew up... .lol


Howdy mg

Sorry I didn't reply to that pm months ago rude fucker I no, just aint on here all that much now days don't think many peeps are tbh

How's you been? Ya back growing yet?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

U still smoking zeddd.? What u smoking on these days?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Howdy mg
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply to that pm months ago rude fucker I no, just aint on here all that much now days don't think many peeps are tbh
> 
> How's you been? Ya back growing yet?


Forgot all about it tbh m8. Naw not growing, suspended is up in April so we'll so how things go then, might get back at it


----------



## zeddd (Dec 1, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm still a fat cunt mate, had got proper fat tho n had to make changes spose being of the hardship ya start to give a fuck about more lol
> 
> How's you Doing?


I’m good man got off the whisky n gin moved to the country stopped growing so vaping the last of my trim, there is a downside to getting straight ish


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

Everyone over here is getting off some lads on Instagram, all nice stuff. 60 a q, 200 an oz.... 8 quid NDD


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Fucking el ark at us all on the straight n narrow kinda lol feels weird lol

When I think of some of my more memorable rants in the forum makes me fucking cringe.....lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Everyone over here is getting off some lads on Instagram, all nice stuff. 60 a q, 200 an oz.... 8 quid NDD


Social media dealing is huge now hay. I still keep up to date with the darknet tho but apart from viagrra etc aint ordered of it for a long time.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

Ahh fuck it, it was all fun sambo...you entertained me on many a night lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Social media dealing is huge now hay. I still keep up to date with the darknet tho but apart from viagrra etc aint ordered of it for a long time.


Haven't been on the darknwt myself. Got hooked up with a guy recently on a messaging app, seems all good so far. Had a bit of geltao 41, was different but nice


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

My fucking Chinese is 10mins late now and I aint happy..


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Haven't been on the darknwt myself. Got hooked up with a guy recently on a messaging app, seems all good so far. Had a bit of geltao 41, was different but nice


Never had that geleto, any good?

But tbh I hardly smoke anymore and when I do I just carnt stop fucking eating, wake up in the morning surrounded with empty food packets lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Woke up a few wks ago and found that by the fridge..... couldn't even fucking member doing it and id only had 1joint! On top of half a ltr tho lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

Aye it was nice m8, was a funny taste to start with. Read there's a lavender taste of it and I thinks that's what it was, different but nice I thot.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

scrambo said:


> View attachment 4241863
> 
> Woke up a few wks ago and found that by the fridge..... couldn't even fucking member doing it and id only had 1joint! On top of half a ltr tho lol


Didn't even finish it ffs lmao


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> Didn't even finish it ffs lmao


Don't even remember bloody doing it lol might get a bit of weed in for Xmas wk dunno yet tho just cause of the munching. Last Xmas wk I was smoking and I put on 14lb in 7days lol I didn't even fucking no you could put that much weight on in a wk lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm one of them cunts that can't put weight on no matter what I eat. U back with the Mrs and that sambo?


----------



## scrambo (Dec 1, 2018)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm one of them cunts that can't put weight on no matter what I eat. U back with the Mrs and that sambo?


Lucky fucker, wish I could eat like that lol

Yeah mate we been back together a while now things actually going really well with us she's super happy I'm of the hardshit etc took the kids on hols a couple of months ago only Gran Canaria but was a nice hols.

You still grafting all the time?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 2, 2018)

scrambo said:


> Lucky fucker, wish I could eat like that lol
> 
> Yeah mate we been back together a while now things actually going really well with us she's super happy I'm of the hardshit etc took the kids on hols a couple of months ago only Gran Canaria but was a nice hols.
> 
> You still grafting all the time?


Good to hear its go in good m8, just what u need. 
Aye still grafting, all pretty local. Starting doin work for a new firm after Xmas, a grand a week, well good money for over here


----------



## makka (Dec 5, 2018)

Hope everyones cool just a quicky let us know I'm still walking the earth lol


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2018)

heres a giggle for yas.... we receieved a legal notice from a lawyers firm representing a company who owns severar liquor brands. They have asked us to remove one of our strains due to 'dilution' , potential wrongful association - among other things - of their own product.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2018)

DST said:


> heres a giggle for yas.... we receieved a legal notice from a lawyers firm representing a company who owns severar liquor brands. They have asked us to remove one of our strains due to 'dilution' , potential wrongful association - among other things - of their own product.


Which strain is it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2018)

With a bit of googling I've found it. 
I am presuming you told them where to get off and questioned the virtue of their mothers.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2018)

Rename the strain “fuck you lawyers”?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 7, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What system are they in? Five days is pretty quick for that lot. It'd take me a lot longer because i fucking hate doing it. That's why I end up flowering stuff for twelve weeks lol





oscaroscar said:


> i fucking hate doing it. That's why I end up flowering stuff for twelve weeks lol


GG4 and Blue cheese.......not sure how far on they are because I don’t count.....but ....their well toasted for sure....my guess would be close to 90 days,mabay more.....just couldn’t face starting lol..............Everything’s down now and into jars............the cheese is a noticeably heavier stone(great bedtime smoke)and has the UNMISTAKABLE blueberry smell and tast ...the Glue is again a heavier stone and drenched in THC and as always fkn the scissors up lol.......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 7, 2018)

DST said:


> Sitting in The Market Porter pub, Borough market..does that mean I am back as well? pishing with rain....nice.to be back in the UK


#DST......If you need anything or passing ........call in ye no were a am.......


----------



## zeddd (Dec 7, 2018)

I trimmed 5 buds of glue before I had to clean the trimmers, fkin first world problem I would love atm


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 8, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I trimmed 5 buds of glue before I had to clean the trimmers, fkin first world problem I would love atm


Finger trim dude,


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> With a bit of googling I've found it.
> I am presuming you told them where to get off and questioned the virtue of their mothers.


haha. I haven't even replied yet. The websites getting revamped and the name will be tweaked in all likelihood. I wouldn't give them a second in court and the publicity that would go with it. Plus we closed the Dutch entity down so not sure who they would fight in court. Who the fuk puts cinnamon in whisky anyway...eeesh.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> #DST......If you need anything or passing ........call in ye no were a am.......


was down in London. Just for the day lad. need to pay a visit up North in the New Year. Will gie ya a shout.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 9, 2018)

DST said:


> haha. I haven't even replied yet. The websites getting revamped and the name will be tweaked in all likelihood. I wouldn't give them a second in court and the publicity that would go with it. Plus we closed the Dutch entity down so not sure who they would fight in court. Who the fuk puts cinnamon in whisky anyway...eeesh.


Desperate arseholes who have too much start up capital


----------



## Zombie brains (Dec 10, 2018)

Just to let everyone here know that the guy at A1M Hydro is a total prick. I explained I didn't want to win today prize of the mother pukka nutrients as theres no way I'd use the same base feed at all stages as they were used in equal parts. I also said the labelling was inappropriate labelled as is labelled as beer cans and energy drinks clearly aiming to influence younger growers to buy his more expensive nutrients.
He then told me to fuck off basically and is some of the worst customer service I've ever experienced. This is the sort of person I personally don't want to meet in the growing community so my advice guys is to avoid this company like the plague. There are hundreds of grow shops in this country so why deal with a guy like that. 

A1M Hydro = hell no


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 10, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Me Brother picked a fair bit of this up Today ,Fire one of the Best Smokes I've had .View attachment 4233637 _


Running it next now i have the cuts Spud


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 10, 2018)

Zombie brains said:


> Just to let everyone here know that the guy at A1M Hydro is a total prick. I explained I didn't want to win today prize of the mother pukka nutrients as theres no way I'd use the same base feed at all stages as they were used in equal parts. I also said the labelling was inappropriate labelled as is labelled as beer cans and energy drinks clearly aiming to influence younger growers to buy his more expensive nutrients.
> He then told me to fuck off basically and is some of the worst customer service I've ever experienced. This is the sort of person I personally don't want to meet in the growing community so my advice guys is to avoid this company like the plague. There are hundreds of grow shops in this country so why deal with a guy like that.
> 
> A1M Hydro = hell no


Gotta say buddy ive used them a few times with no probs........but..........if your sayin his methods of dealing with probs is fuk you ........well for that reason and that reason only......I won't be back........I've dealt with high street hydro and he sent me 4 CHEAP ballasts(lumi black)instead of the sunmasters I ordered......I sent them back and ended up with a shouting match over the phone........bottom line is the prick still owes me £200 ......I visit good friends I have in Liverpool. ....his shops only 10 mile fae their........lets see if he's still as brave when I rock through his fkn dore ............as a matter of principal if nothing else........fkn deadbeat loser......


----------



## Zombie brains (Dec 10, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Gotta say buddy ive used them a few times with no probs........but..........if your sayin his methods of dealing with probs is fuk you ........well for that reason and that reason only......I won't be back........I've dealt with high street hydro and he sent me 4 CHEAP ballasts(lumi black)instead of the sunmasters I ordered......I sent them back and ended up with a shouting match over the phone........bottom line is the prick still owes me £200 ......I visit good friends I have in Liverpool. ....his shops only 10 mile fae their........lets see if he's still as brave when I rock through his fkn dore ............as a matter of principal if nothing else........fkn deadbeat loser......


Definitely another company I avoid as well, high street hydro! Ordered stuff through them on amazon and twice lied saying it had been sent out and compounded it by giving me tracking numbers that royal mail had never even allocated. We tried dealing with them direct and it was awful but luckily amazon sorted it.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone seen @bazoomer ?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2018)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4232396 ......Christmas is coming


@zeddd 
he's probably lost in this lot trimming...that pic was a month ago..


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Gotta say buddy ive used them a few times with no probs........but..........if your sayin his methods of dealing with probs is fuk you ........well for that reason and that reason only......I won't be back........I've dealt with high street hydro and he sent me 4 CHEAP ballasts(lumi black)instead of the sunmasters I ordered......I sent them back and ended up with a shouting match over the phone........bottom line is the prick still owes me £200 ......I visit good friends I have in Liverpool. ....his shops only 10 mile fae their........lets see if he's still as brave when I rock through his fkn dore ............as a matter of principal if nothing else........fkn deadbeat loser......


What did you expect dealing with a scouser?


----------



## zeddd (Dec 13, 2018)

DST said:


> @zeddd
> he's probably lost in this lot trimming...that pic was a month ago..


Problem is brother he is mr reliable and now I’m a buyer of 1 oz(lol) not connected and I’m concerned he’s had his doors come in or worse.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 13, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Problem is brother he is mr reliable and now I’m a buyer of 1 oz(lol) not connected and I’m concerned he’s had his doors come in or worse.


He usually drops by the Aussie thread once a week or so but we haven't heard from him in a few weeks.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 14, 2018)

Yea last time I spoke to him would be couple egh weeks ago...but....like you say D it looked like he had a week at least to keep him busy......?hope he's ok......touch wood.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 14, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> What did you expect dealing with a scouser?


Yea I'll get it sorted.......don't like cheeky cunts like that though .....they deserve wot they get..........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 14, 2018)

Waiting on the glue rooting (3_4 weeks ususlly bit of a nightmare)so I got a few clones from a freind....2 proper stardog(supposedly)time will tell.........kept 2 of my blue cheese that everyone couldn't get enuff of.........I also plopped 4 beans to make up the numbers(
2 pineapple express (G13)...... stardawg auto (fastbuds).......1 C99 (G13).........hoping for good things. ........


----------



## zeddd (Dec 15, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Waiting on the glue rooting (3_4 weeks ususlly bit of a nightmare)so I got a few clones from a freind....2 proper stardog(supposedly)time will tell.........kept 2 of my blue cheese that everyone couldn't get enuff of.........I also plopped 4 beans to make up the numbers(
> 2 pineapple express (G13)...... stardawg auto (fastbuds).......1 C99 (G13).........hoping for good things. ........


Glue roots much quicker if you pre soak ya jiffys in 1.1 ec formulex an keep em warmish


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 16, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Waiting on the glue rooting (3_4 weeks ususlly bit of a nightmare)so I got a few clones from a freind....2 proper stardog(supposedly)time will tell.........kept 2 of my blue cheese that everyone couldn't get enuff of.........I also plopped 4 beans to make up the numbers(
> 2 pineapple express (G13)...... stardawg auto (fastbuds).......1 C99 (G13).........hoping for good things. ........


Done PE And C99 from them both was great .The pineapple express i love ,i found it best scroged


----------



## jinkyj (Dec 19, 2018)

Howz it going lads been a couple of years since ive been on the thread. I take it its still as crazy as ever. Whats everycunt got growing then.


----------



## SSR (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi guys. 
Got caught in another YouTube rabbit hole and fancy giving that Jack's 123 nutrients a bash. 
Anyone tried it and is it available here?


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 20, 2018)

SSR said:


> Hi guys.
> Got caught in another YouTube rabbit hole and fancy giving that Jack's 123 nutrients a bash.
> Anyone tried it and is it available here?


You could give this a go, it's similar to Jack's
https://www.elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/bumper-crop-6-12-36-mg-te-11938.html


----------



## SSR (Dec 20, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> You could give this a go, it's similar to Jack's
> https://www.elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/bumper-crop-6-12-36-mg-te-11938.html


Thanks, have you tried it?
Im guessing it's pretty similar to liquid tomato feeds


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 20, 2018)

SSR said:


> Thanks, have you tried it?
> Im guessing it's pretty similar to liquid tomato feeds


Yes I use it, I find it better than bottle nutes.
I use it just after stretch until harvest, some strains show P Def but they have a good range of products.

For veg
https://www.elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/magic-grow-no-1-plant-food-25-15-15-te-13432.html

For extra P
https://www.elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/high-phosphate-no-3-plant-food-10-52-10-te-13407.html


----------



## SSR (Dec 20, 2018)

@KrazyG you sir are a champ
Thankyou, ill have a proper look at their product range


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2018)

I've come into possession of a zkittles cut. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 21, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I've come into possession of a zkittles cut. Anyone know anything about it?


It's a Nice strain fruity ,I found the Gorilla and lemon Zkittlez to be stronger though.But great strain yield and quality nugs. I call it Skittles.Tried some Strawberry Sorbet today too that was also very nice,Seems the people in my area have jumped on board the Grizzly Seeds page.But who ever is doing em is doing a great job high grade.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 24, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I've come into possession of a zkittles cut. Anyone know anything about it?


Heard good things from the scousers about the zkittles (their growing it)not smoked or seen it yet .....but......if they've got it and your on it ....gotta be good....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 24, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Anyone seen @bazoomer ?


Bump...........been awhile now guys......


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2018)

Anyone else on the piss today? I just cooked a turkey with all the trimmings then realised it’s the 24 th.
Anyone hook me up with the fairy? Pm if you can, thanks


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2018)

Sipping a few beers. Still no Baz? That's not like him.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 24, 2018)

Joking aside I’m concerned, the geezer is growing no matter how many busts or slaves who turn out to be desk cops shop him.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 24, 2018)

Yea at a time like Christmas. ........he would NORMALLY be on at some point. .....


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Xmas folks.


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Lads!
Hope you all have a good'un!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 25, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Joking aside I’m concerned, the geezer is growing no matter how many busts or slaves who turn out to be desk cops shop him.


I hope that slave didn't know he came on here and saw he had a Christmas crop. 
Everyone goes quiet after a crop though so he'll show up again soon I reckon


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2018)

oscaroscar said:


> I hope that slave didn't know he came on here and saw he had a Christmas crop.
> Everyone goes quiet after a crop though so he'll show up again soon I reckon


let's hope so mate.
Merry Xmas to you. Hope everyone has good one.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas lads, hope alls good. Have a good un...


----------



## 2001x (Dec 25, 2018)

Anyone here looking for Stardawg seeds? Any particular ones?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 27, 2018)

Hope you all had a nice Christmas guys..............retreated maself to anouther 2 lights making 4 in total instead of the 6 600s (the difference is massive)......that's it finally finished. ...


----------



## TenerifeJon (Jan 2, 2019)

Why is it I can only seem to get Luton or lemons cuttings anywhere in Essex must be the 2 most popular strains around at the moment I did some lovely skywalker but think I can get the cut again no chance ducking hobby sucks sometimes


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey guys ......all recovered yet....lol........hope ye all have a prosperous and safe 2019......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 9, 2019)

TenerifeJon said:


> Why is it I can only seem to get Luton or lemons cuttings anywhere in Essex must be the 2 most popular strains around at the moment I did some lovely skywalker but think I can get the cut again no chance ducking hobby sucks sometimes


Make freinds ......maybay someone will have something you like......


----------



## TenerifeJon (Jan 9, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Make freinds ......maybay someone will have something you like......


Going for lemon lime Jones and Luton


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok guys need some ..guidance. .reveging a plant for fist time .?....still got some small bud on.....will this be a prob.......?


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Ok guys need some ..guidance. .reveging a plant for fist time .?....still got some small bud on.....will this be a prob.......?


No problem. You will see strange growth out the bud as the plant revegs. You will get single bladed leaves for a while but then you'll get normal 3 leaves and so on. Don't over water!!!!


----------



## SaulBudMan (Jan 13, 2019)

Has anyody seen or heard of Crystal Haze? Cuttings are going around at the moment. It looks like a Mr. Nice strain. Just wondering if anybody has grown it out and if so what they thought.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2019)

@DST can the fireballs take mainlining in veg? Tried to pm lol


----------



## Site (Jan 14, 2019)

morning all...didn't know this uk thread existed on here...mainly use autoflower.net as that was what I started growing and ivemoved more into photos over the past year or two...signed up ages ago when I built my COB light as there was tonnes of info on here but been checking out the cannarado thread as I managed to get some of the grape pie seeds before Christmas....but seen this thread so will probably post in here as it appears to be a good forum to use currently! 

currently got 5 dinamed CBD's germinated on around 8 days and ive put 5 pacifier x apple juice seeds to germinate this morning....


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2019)

zeddd said:


> @DST can the fireballs take mainlining in veg? Tried to pm lol


Never had any stress issues with the vuurballen. I have never mainlined it but I imagine she'd handle it. I go for as many tops as i can create but i tend to veg for quite a long time due to my setup.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2019)

DST said:


> Never had any stress issues with the vuurballen. I have never mainlined it but I imagine she'd handle it. I go for as many tops as i can create but i tend to veg for quite a long time due to my setup.


Thanks D I’m hobby growing one plant so wanted to max the tops, don’t care about time in veg longer the better in this case


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2019)

Been looking at this fella to do a few crosses with. Seems like a sturdy mofo. Great structure as well. Might give it some time with the dog see how they make out.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 15, 2019)

oscaroscar said:


> I've come into possession of a zkittles cut. Anyone know anything about it?


I had some Orange zkittles about a yr.ago. Nice smoke. My brother crossed an Orange zkittles male to a pineapple clone, i grew out a single pip, small, looked much better than it smoked.
Did you do much with that cookies cut ?? The Fireballs and glue came really nice, got some more in veg. But the Flav. was in the re-vegging messed up cookies.

Puffing on the last few grams:
 

Im doing a seed run this turn. I'll pop in with some shots over weekend.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 15, 2019)

Greenjambo lol how does that work?!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2019)

DST said:


> Been looking at this fella to do a few crosses with. Seems like a sturdy mofo. Great structure as well. Might give it some time with the dog see how they make out.
> View attachment 4264836


How many days from flip for the fireballs D?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> I had some Orange zkittles about a yr.ago. Nice smoke. My brother crossed an Orange zkittles male to a pineapple clone, i grew out a single pip, small, looked much better than it smoked.
> Did you do much with that cookies cut ?? The Fireballs and glue came really nice, got some more in veg. But the Flav. was in the re-vegging messed up cookies.
> 
> Puffing on the last few grams:
> ...


Looks like nute burn shite.


----------



## HighGradeNoTilliDie (Jan 15, 2019)

200-250 per oz here i get q's for £60 

Another note has anyone used plant magic soil. Ive started a few seeds into it and they are dying from the bottom up. Ive ph the run off and its reading 4.5 going in at natural rainwater ph 7.5-8 
The bag says formulated for uk hard water so should i of used tap water? Its my first indoor grow so anyhelp would be appreciated. Also can anyone reccomend a good uk soil? Thanks guys


----------



## HighGradeNoTilliDie (Jan 15, 2019)

BudBrain said:


> hey peeps whos goin outdoor this year then. i no i wil be, fuk the dealers, lol. il just be growin my bag seed into 8ft monsters n let nature do the rest. As for the weed front has sum nice uk cheese last week. just bout gone tho
> 
> 
> Happy uk growin lol


I grow autos in the green house. How do photo period plants do in our weather? Do you struggle with them finishing?


----------



## conor c (Jan 15, 2019)

I 


HighGradeNoTilliDie said:


> 200-250 per oz here i get q's for £60
> 
> Another note has anyone used plant magic soil. Ive started a few seeds into it and they are dying from the bottom up. Ive ph the run off and its reading 4.5 going in at natural rainwater ph 7.5-8
> The bag says formulated for uk hard water so should i of used tap water? Its my first indoor grow so anyhelp would be appreciated. Also can anyone reccomend a good uk soil? Thanks guys


I just use bio bizz ain't from here its Dutch decent enough tho


----------



## HighGradeNoTilliDie (Jan 16, 2019)

conor c said:


> I
> 
> 
> I just use bio bizz ain't from here its Dutch decent enough tho


I heard that stuff can be full of fungus flys so i didnt order some. Did you find this or was it a dodgy batch someone must of got. Being organic material im guessing you cant odds this. Just means its alive i suppose.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 16, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Looks like nute burn shite.


Ok 
As i said it was a re-vegging mess of a plant. Nute burn lol, all it got was bloom and if anything was starved.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 16, 2019)

Looking for good quality cuttings ? preferbably from South Wales but willing to travel if they're worth it ? Currently got RoyalGorilla, SpecialKush #1, Critical from seed but they're slow ???


----------



## conor c (Jan 16, 2019)

HighGradeNoTilliDie said:


> I heard that stuff can be full of fungus flys so i didnt order some. Did you find this or was it a dodgy batch someone must of got. Being organic material im guessing you cant odds this. Just means its alive i suppose.


One batch I had fly issues any other time been spotless and I only had a few flies that time sticky traps and squish the little fuckers by hand took care of that and that was in 20 litre airports so if was more than a few it have been a different story those pots great as they are are more vulnerable a bit that way


----------



## conor c (Jan 16, 2019)

HighGradeNoTilliDie said:


> 200-250 per oz here i get q's for £60
> 
> Another note has anyone used plant magic soil. Ive started a few seeds into it and they are dying from the bottom up. Ive ph the run off and its reading 4.5 going in at natural rainwater ph 7.5-8
> The bag says formulated for uk hard water so should i of used tap water? Its my first indoor grow so anyhelp would be appreciated. Also can anyone reccomend a good uk soil? Thanks guys


 Meant to say I would leave your tap water out over night if you ain't already doing it helps gets rid of chlorine long as isnt chlorine amine your water board uses and fluoride or even better get a reverse osmosis machine if so inclined


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Ok
> As i said it was a re-vegging mess of a plant. Nute burn lol, all it got was bloom and if anything was starved.


Brown pistils shrunken calyx, horrible colour, please don’t put this shite on the thread and pretend it’s great, thanks in advance.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 19, 2019)

DST said:


> Been looking at this fella to do a few crosses with. Seems like a sturdy mofo. Great structure as well. Might give it some time with the dog see how they make out.
> View attachment 4264836


Looks the business buddy.......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 19, 2019)

Got a new tent for a drying room (looking good climate wise)......just cropped a big mother I flowered (gg4).......as usual gone in no time (14 oz). ......got anouther big GG4 and blue cheese few weeks in flower.........the outher sides 8 GG4 that r about 9 1/2 weeks,harvesting them now........been busy guys fkn lights fukn up pumps failing....phew be glad when this ones down.......


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2019)

hi folks, long time no speak. 

good to see the majority of the gang still hard at it, DST you are a machine!. 

i no longer grow, or even smoke! don't know what i'm doing on here but just thought i would stop by and say hello. i hope everyone is doing ok and that the ganja goddess has blessed you all.

a lot of people selling imported american weed in my area how is everyone else finding it? last time a bought a weed it was £600 an oz of that jungle boys shite. that was 8 months ago, never again!.

did i miss anything good? rambo not been nicked for wandering the streets bollocko or anything else too crazy has he?


----------



## conor c (Jan 20, 2019)

ghb said:


> hi folks, long time no speak.
> 
> good to see the majority of the gang still hard at it, DST you are a machine!.
> 
> ...



Fuck me 600 a oz no weed is worth that wow and I grudge paying anything more than 200 lol


----------



## conor c (Jan 20, 2019)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


Done hindu not too long ago lovely tasting old school plant that


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2019)

@zeddd had her at under 8 weeks before. I usually run to 9 though.

@ghb hope lifes treating you well. Last I heard Rambo was literally working his way to be Rambo. All leotarded up jigging about to his Jane Fonda work out for 50p fae down the market....vhs as well.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> I had some Orange zkittles about a yr.ago. Nice smoke. My brother crossed an Orange zkittles male to a pineapple clone, i grew out a single pip, small, looked much better than it smoked.
> Did you do much with that cookies cut ?? The Fireballs and glue came really nice, got some more in veg. But the Flav. was in the re-vegging messed up cookies.
> 
> Puffing on the last few grams:
> ...





zeddd said:


> Brown pistils shrunken calyx, horrible colour, please don’t put this shite on the thread and pretend it’s great, thanks in advance.


 I'd smoke it


----------



## makka (Jan 25, 2019)

Evening gents been a while, been a right few month, everyone good?

Had a few things happen before Christmas n got touched off the red key just letting the few goodens know why I havn't been intouch just been laying low


----------



## nidgy (Jan 25, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Brown pistils shrunken calyx, horrible colour, please don’t put this shite on the thread and pretend it’s great, thanks in advance.


lol...says the cunt that put one picture up in all his time on the thread that he robbed off google images


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2019)

nidgy said:


> lol...says the cunt that put one picture up in all his time on the thread that he robbed off google images


Plenty of people on here have smoked my stuff, met a few irl, have you?
surprised your mum lets you on the internet these days.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 26, 2019)

makka said:


> Evening gents been a while, been a right few month, everyone good?
> 
> Had a few things happen before Christmas n got touched off the red key just letting the few goodens know why I havn't been intouch just been laying low


Sorry to hear about your woes brother, I thought they had stopped their red key mischief for small stuff, I hope you and the fam are ok, fukin wanker po


----------



## scrambo (Jan 26, 2019)

Shit....

Sorry to hear that makka, hope it dont cause ya too much bother? Fucking shit tho!


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2019)

sorry to here that @makka still not heard from Baz either....


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 31, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Brown pistils shrunken calyx, horrible colour, please don’t put this shite on the thread and pretend it’s great, thanks in advance.


Ok BIG [email protected] This is the second time youve tried to play me with your passive aggressive nonsense, i remember you'r b.s got corrected last time buy the guy that made the seeds you commented on. I know you got 3-4 eye's or some shit but i didnt realize you had one stuck up your arse. What you gave to the community ??

You got me confused with the young lad's you fool on here Son...

Anyway....... Some more nute burn shite
High School Sweetheart x Mimosa





Dessert Breath x Mimosa


Peace.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Ok BIG Dog... This is the second time youve tried to play me with your passive aggressive nonsense, i remember you'r b.s got corrected last time buy the guy that made the seeds you commented on. I know you got 3-4 eye's or some shit but i didnt realize you had one stuck up your arse. What you gave to the community ??
> 
> You got me confused with the young lad's you fool on here Son...
> 
> ...


Stop crying, that’s much better btw


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 31, 2019)

DST said:


> I'd smoke it


Bro. It smoke's like a dream. Think someone else had NO schmoke


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Ok BIG [email protected] This is the second time youve tried to play me with your passive aggressive nonsense, i remember you'r b.s got corrected last time buy the guy that made the seeds you commented on. I know you got 3-4 eye's or some shit but i didnt realize you had one stuck up your arse. What you gave to the community ??
> 
> You got me confused with the young lad's you fool on here Son...
> 
> ...


@genuity does some lovely chucks. looking grand mucker.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks like some lovely smoke jambo.

Fuck im wrecked of a joint of anything nowdays, tolerance gos down so much when you dont smoke much was a time a few yrs ago i would smoke a Q a day for wks after a crop, brought a 1.2g tens last wk and it lasted me 3nights lol was some nice glue tho done in soil and bio bizz nutes, still not tasted anything really that gets the best taste like allmix and there nute range can do, yeah not so great yields and there nutes can be abit weak for some strains but shore does bring out some good flavour.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 31, 2019)

Aint usually one to moan about the cold, do like a good moan mind but not usually about the cold but ffs its freezing!!!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 5, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Looks like some lovely smoke jambo.
> 
> Fuck im wrecked of a joint of anything nowdays, tolerance gos down so much when you dont smoke much was a time a few yrs ago i would smoke a Q a day for wks after a crop, brought a 1.2g tens last wk and it lasted me 3nights lol was some nice glue tho done in soil and bio bizz nutes, still not tasted anything really that gets the best taste like allmix and there nute range can do, yeah not so great yields and there nutes can be abit weak for some strains but shore does bring out some good flavour.


I learned to grow init....stuck way it for a couple of years and produced some of my best weed ,then I started way the coco and everything just seemed easier ......more control with more options....,..all the same I always have a bag (allmix)lying around to start rooted clones,seedlings .........water when dry and your done.......I like the simplicity of it......


----------



## scrambo (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I learned to grow init....stuck way it for a couple of years and produced some of my best weed ,then I started way the coco and everything just seemed easier ......more control with more options....,..all the same I always have a bag (allmix)lying around to start rooted clones,seedlings .........water when dry and your done.......I like the simplicity of it......


Same here ghouse, its what i used for the first few yrs then went to coco and never went back but most deffo had some of the tastiest weed when doing biobizz.

Also cause of tasteing the same strains from the thread grown by loads of different peeps and grown differently can honestly say the biobizz was the best for flavour, well imo anyway lol

Have you ever tried ghe ripen with your coco grows? I really liked that nute good for flavour.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry I haven't got back sooner folks. Had a family crisis! All cool now , got a crop ready end of next month , those who haven't heard off me , I will get some to you free gratis come harvest festival . @D , the dog is looking lovely, lots of flowers ! Cheers mate


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 8, 2019)

#scrambo....never used it buddy been using canna last couple egh month (again).......id switched to Big Buddha's line-up.....A+B metaboost and their 9/18 .....good enuff .....but......I reckon the cannas just that wee bit better.......although I've still got enuff of it for another run so I'll gee it a shot again when I start getting bored way the canna.......do u reckon the ripen would work alongside canna.....?
Welcome back baz.................sounds like you've been busy.........


----------



## kaydeezee (Feb 9, 2019)

been shopping around for a new fertilizer for my coco grown plants and foind a company called (NUTRIGROW) uk company that does soluble dry fertilizers.

i found a couple interesting products relativly cheap that i would lile to run past some of you guys ' see what you think?
N. P. K 
this is a 7.5-12-36 +4.5%Mg0 10%SO3


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 9, 2019)

kaydeezee said:


> been shopping around for a new fertilizer for my coco grown plants and foind a company called (NUTRIGROW) uk company that does soluble dry fertilizers.
> 
> i found a couple interesting products relativly cheap that i would lile to run past some of you guys ' see what you think?
> N. P. K
> this is a 7.5-12-36 +4.5%Mg0 10%SO3


This is worth a look
https://www.elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/fertilisers.html


----------



## kaydeezee (Feb 9, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> This is worth a look
> https://www.elixirgardensupplies.co.uk/fertilisers.html


the bumper crop tomato feed is a good product by the looks of the ingrediance..
6-12-36 +3%Mg0 + trace emllements
boron 
iron
copper
manganese
molybdenum
zinc

i can add in some calcium & other trace very simple.
cheap product with great npk values close to what i desire and a fraction of the price of liquid fertilizers dont you agree?


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 9, 2019)

kaydeezee said:


> the bumper crop tomato feed is a good product by the looks of the ingrediance..
> 6-12-36 +3%Mg0 + trace emllements
> boron
> iron
> ...


Yeah mate, I've been using the bumper crop for a year with good results.
I got 500g and still got more than half left, I add a little coconut water for Cal.
They have a good range of products and cheap.


----------



## kaydeezee (Feb 9, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> Yeah mate, I've been using the bumper crop for a year with good results.
> I got 500g and still got more than half left, I add a little coconut water for Cal.
> They have a good range of products and cheap.


im defiantly not one for the hyped up bottled stuff and if im going to add salts to my garden i want to add them at my convenience NOT NUTES COMPANYS.
thanks


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 9, 2019)

kaydeezee said:


> im defiantly not one for the hyped up bottled stuff and if im going to add salts to my garden i want to add them at my convenience NOT NUTES COMPANYS.
> thanks


I've tried the bottled nutes and had nothing but problems, ended up buy more bottled crap to sort them out.
With the bumper crop I only feed once a week and haven't had a single problem since.
Now I have 2 small tubs of ferts and not dozens of bottles.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 9, 2019)

bazoomer said:


> Sorry I haven't got back sooner folks. Had a family crisis! All cool now , got a crop ready end of next month , those who haven't heard off me , I will get some to you free gratis come harvest festival . @D , the dog is looking lovely, lots of flowers ! Cheers mate


----------



## kaydeezee (Feb 9, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> I've tried the bottled nutes and had nothing but problems, ended up buy more bottled crap to sort them out.
> With the bumper crop I only feed once a week and haven't had a single problem since.
> Now I have 2 small tubs of ferts and not dozens of bottles.


do you amend your soil at all?
what is your feeding program if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 9, 2019)

@kaydeezee
Don't amend my soil, just reuse it.
Feeding program is simple, don't pH or ppm.
Feed with 2g ferts per litre of water, next water only, then water + 10% coconut water and repeat. Same for veg but with the early season fert.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2019)

bazoomer said:


> Sorry I haven't got back sooner folks. Had a family crisis! All cool now , got a crop ready end of next month , those who haven't heard off me , I will get some to you free gratis come harvest festival . @D , the dog is looking lovely, lots of flowers ! Cheers mate


Good to hear from ya Baz. Glad all is back on line with family. I have an ongoing family crisis...real pain in the hoop.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2019)

The Dog. Rosin. pressed at 70celcius in a 120mu bag. Ffffffffire Ggggggranville!!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 13, 2019)

^^^^ im thinking Brandy snaps ...bit o cream on there, scrumptious.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey up newbie here Cheshire based can anyone recommend seeds for a greenhouse grow please ?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice looking bit of candy D............looks delicious. ....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 13, 2019)

Leeski said:


> Hey up newbie here Cheshire based can anyone recommend seeds for a greenhouse grow please ?


Breeders boutique. Dinafem,attitude seedbank all r good and will offer wot you need...


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 13, 2019)

Royal queen seeds ( royal gorilla , special Kush #1 , critical ) growing in canna coco coir using canna nutes just a + b at the moment .... just been topped 2 days ago


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2019)

Aye. tasty stuff...you can get through a fair bit of it once you get started


----------



## Aladdin.khalifa (Feb 24, 2019)

DST said:


> The Dog. Rosin. pressed at 70celcius in a 120mu bag. Ffffffffire Ggggggranville!!!!!
> View attachment 4281558


That rosin looks great mate! Very pure. Well done!


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2019)

3 weeks to go & ive seen powdery mildew on a few plants ! Never had it before, that I noticed anyway, it never rains here


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 28, 2019)

bazoomer said:


> 3 weeks to go & ive seen powdery mildew on a few plants ! Never had it before, that I noticed anyway, it never rains here


Bad luck Baz, can you deal with it?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 28, 2019)

Im hoping so mate , had a good look today , removed a few leafs , opend a few buds all ok, obviously it's in there but my humidity is 55 max, temps good , airflow exelent. I will have to check daily now .


----------



## KrazyG (Feb 28, 2019)

bazoomer said:


> Im hoping so mate , had a good look today , removed a few leafs , opend a few buds all ok, obviously it's in there but my humidity is 55 max, temps good , airflow exelent. I will have to check daily now .


Most probably down to the insane canopies you have lol
Only thing I've had is thrips so I wouldn't know where to start with PM. Good luck mate hope you can hold it back and get the crop.


----------



## makka (Mar 2, 2019)

bazoomer said:


> Im hoping so mate , had a good look today , removed a few leafs , opend a few buds all ok, obviously it's in there but my humidity is 55 max, temps good , airflow exelent. I will have to check daily now .


Bad luck baz least you know you have a nice thick canopy 
My guess is where the leafs are lying on each other and ends up puddling in between the leafs 
I only know cause of all the scrogs I did seen it every time 
All I did was thin out for better flow and it solved its self 
No buds harmed in the thin out lol


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2019)

@bazoomer spray & grow mildew prevention. use it even if you don't have PM. It's not a pesticide either so can be used as a wash. 
https://en.all4plants.com/spray-and-grow-mildew-protection-spray-500ml/P5114


----------



## scrambo (Mar 2, 2019)

Spray em all with milk baz, full fat mate not that watered down shite lol carnt ya remember lemon and his milk for PM fuck he got ripped for that for time......

Mighty wash is good for PM i thinks and its safe late on in flower, am pissed mate but pretty shore i have used it for PM in the past with good results have a look into it. PM can be a proper cunt tho i thinks up there with some of the worse grow probs.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 2, 2019)

Fuck i aint stopped farting all day you no when they so bad your gagging at that smell of your own farts! Its been that bad, fuck nos what i was eating last night but they are bad.......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 6, 2019)

Had a touch of it (for first time)couple egh grows ago...lucky their wasn't much of it......cut the bad out and checked everything vigorously(even used the scope )like you R/H was fine.....but......temp were down around 24c ...although that shouldn't cause probs...not sure how it appeared just clocked the white on some of the fan leaves so I pulled it (was only apparrent on one plant.....


----------



## scrambo (Mar 9, 2019)

Is riu going weird? Posts missing n shit.

Robbiep just posted did he not? [email protected] rob.


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 9, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Is riu going weird? Posts missing n shit.


There's a few threads the mods are censoring lately, the Aussie thread got into a shit storm and a few got banned.
I've seen a few more in the past couple of days, if you catch them early there pretty entertaining, then the mods delete posts.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 9, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> There's a few threads the mods are censoring lately, the Aussie thread got into a shit storm and a few got banned.
> I've seen a few more in the past couple of days, if you catch them early there pretty entertaining, then the mods delete posts.


Wasnt nothing bad tho mate? I said about the search function only going back to 2014 now not all the way back when i joined in 2008, said about robbiep gettin in touch. Ask if anyone knew about russet mites?

Oh and i may have said the sites gone to shit over the yrs.... Lol no not really so fuck nos why it may have been deleted? I may not be the most liked by the mods with some of me antics over the yrs prob that, fuck em.


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 9, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Wasnt nothing bad tho mate? I said about the search function only going back to 2014 now not all the way back when i joined in 2008, said about robbiep gettin in touch. Ask if anyone knew about russet mites?
> 
> Oh and i may have said the sites gone to shit over the yrs.... Lol no not really so fuck nos why it may have been deleted? I may not be the most liked by the mods with some of me antics over the yrs prob that, fuck em.


The problem with the Aussie thread was they got banned because it got personal and made threats, a group of them went to another forum ( can't remember which) and outed an rui members address n shit, it got proper out of hand and they got banned there within 24h lol


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 9, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Ask if anyone knew about russet mites?


From what I've read mate if you have russets in flower, it either high temps 105°f or lady bugs. If in veg neem oil or isopropyl.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 9, 2019)

Too late i thinks krazy, these are harvested bud now that when you tap over a glass table can see visable tiny tiny mites coming out of em...... Buds look decent enough yeah they been stunted abit from the mites but they look and smell like nice enough weed. I smoked a joint of it last night and couldnt taste no badness, from what ive read putting the buds in the feezer wont work and its too late for proper chems


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 9, 2019)

Sorry mate, is it Percy?
If not palm it off onto the local chavs, thick cunts don't know any difference lol


----------



## scrambo (Mar 9, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> Sorry mate, is it Percy?
> If not palm it off onto the local chavs, thick cunts don't know any difference lol


Thats exactly what i would do lol

But no mate its not, its my disabled brother in laws grow who carnt feel shit from the nips down and is ill in many other ways too, feel bad for him growing able bodied can be hard at times and hes not too clued up with the internet n research etc so said id try identify the bugs for him. Its either russet or broad mites im swinging more for russets tho, and abit worried about telling him how bad they are cause even tho in a wheelchair hes a crazy fuck lol


----------



## KrazyG (Mar 9, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Thats exactly what i would do lol
> 
> But no mate its not, its my disabled brother in laws grow who carnt feel shit from the nips down and is ill in many other ways too, feel bad for him growing able bodied can be hard at times and hes not too clued up with the internet n research etc so said id try identify the bugs for him. Its either russet or broad mites im swinging more for russets tho, and abit worried about telling him how bad they are cause even tho in a wheelchair hes a crazy fuck lol


Tbh mate that's not too far from my situation, I have dsd and have been told I will have paralysis and be wheelchair bound in a few years, that don't mean shit! If it gets me stoned I'll smoke it lol
If it doesn't taste funky there's no problems. Tell him straight! it's gotta be better than fook all.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Wasnt nothing bad tho mate? I said about the search function only going back to 2014 now not all the way back when i joined in 2008, said about robbiep gettin in touch. Ask if anyone knew about russet mites?
> 
> Oh and i may have said the sites gone to shit over the yrs.... Lol no not really so fuck nos why it may have been deleted? I may not be the most liked by the mods with some of me antics over the yrs prob that, fuck em.


lol. Tey looking in the other UK growers thread. Your post and Robbie Ps are there. He asked me on IG how to get in touch with you. Russet mites in the UK, ffs that's bad.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 10, 2019)

DST said:


> lol. Tey looking in the other UK growers thread. Your post and Robbie Ps are there. He asked me on IG how to get in touch with you. Russet mites in the UK, ffs that's bad.


Lol just me being a pisshead then, was getting well confused last night.

Yeah D from what i researched pretty shore its them, i never had any bug problems during my grows so i dont no a great deal about it just going of what i researched and either broad or russet mites it seems to be. Are they not usually a UK prob then?


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 10, 2019)

DST said:


> lol. Tey looking in the other UK growers thread. Your post and Robbie Ps are there. He asked me on IG how to get in touch with you. Russet mites in the UK, ffs that's bad.


That threads caught lots of old faces out! 

You heard awt from slipper btw? He's been AWOL a long time.


----------



## SSR (Mar 10, 2019)

Was stoned on here theast day and sure I saw one o you guys say something about maximum plant count in the UK for some dude running medicinal centres or clubs or some shit. 

Fucked if I can find it now, anyone know the craic?

I know you guys don't know me but good to hear the missing lads are doing fine

Last thing, what's this red key business about? 
Don't like the sound even if I'm fuckin clueless about it


----------



## SSR (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh, and another one while I'm straight and remember.

Ive a thread in the medicinal section, I can repost here if needs be but anybody think they can help with advice on it please, even if it's a don't waste your time kinda answer. 

Cheers lads


----------



## Aladdin.khalifa (Mar 10, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Spray em all with milk baz, full fat mate not that watered down shite lol carnt ya remember lemon and his milk for PM fuck he got ripped for that for time......
> 
> Mighty wash is good for PM i thinks and its safe late on in flower, am pissed mate but pretty shore i have used it for PM in the past with good results have a look into it. PM can be a proper cunt tho i thinks up there with some of the worse grow probs.


You're right mate!! Milk has excellent antibacterial and anti-fungal properties. I've used it for both PM and Botrytis (As a preventative).
Also, spraying a mix of water with one tea spoon of baking soda per litre will help raise the pH on your leaves and buds which bad fungi hate!! 

Good luck mate,


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Lol just me being a pisshead then, was getting well confused last night.
> 
> Yeah D from what i researched pretty shore its them, i never had any bug problems during my grows so i dont no a great deal about it just going of what i researched and either broad or russet mites it seems to be. Are they not usually a UK prob then?


honestly wouldn't know mate. just never heard of them this side of the pond. but with the amount of clones that get papped over to the UK from the US now it would not surprise me if they had arrived.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 11, 2019)

SSR said:


> Last thing, what's this red key business about?
> Don't like the sound even if I'm fuckin clueless about it


I was going to post a pic for you but it felt like i was inviting it in!! Plus dont want to give anyone nightmares!
Just google image big red key.


----------



## SSR (Mar 12, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> I was going to post a pic for you but it felt like i was inviting it in!! Plus dont want to give anyone nightmares!
> Just google image big red key.


Oh, 

Universal door openers, don't blame you for not tempting fate. 
Thanks Corey


----------



## conor c (Mar 12, 2019)

Leeski said:


> Hey up newbie here Cheshire based can anyone recommend seeds for a greenhouse grow please ?



Female seeds nl got a few decent UK climate strains friesian dew from Dutch passion is ok too real gorilla seed company has loads of strains for our climate maybe check them out


----------



## Merlot (Mar 18, 2019)

What happened to the jobless drug kingpins??? 

Quick Q - whats a good light for starting seeds indoors that is cheap n cheerful? Primarily for veggies but may do a few autos this year.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 2, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Spray em all with milk baz, full fat mate not that watered down shite lol carnt ya remember lemon and his milk for PM fuck he got ripped for that for time......
> 
> Mighty wash is good for PM i thinks and its safe late on in flower, am pissed mate but pretty shore i have used it for PM in the past with good results have a look into it. PM can be a proper cunt tho i thinks up there with some of the worse grow probs.



Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey guys ..hows things....had to put the my op on hold for past couple egh months and also for the meantime. .........how is everyone? .....been out enjoying the sun on the golf course today...hope this weather continues now i dont have to contend with the temps.....


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Hey guys ..hows things....had to put the my op on hold for past couple egh months and also for the meantime. .........how is everyone? .....been out enjoying the sun on the golf course today...hope this weather continues now i dont have to contend with the temps.....


was just wondering how the gg reveg was coming along. hope all is well lad.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 23, 2019)

DST said:


> was just wondering how the gg reveg was coming along. hope all is well lad.


What’s the parentage on those fireballs D?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2019)

zeddd said:


> What’s the parentage on those fireballs D?


Fire alien Kush x Cherry Puff (JO OG x cherry pie).


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 29, 2019)

DST said:


> was just wondering how the gg reveg was coming along. hope all is well lad.


Reveged GG plant actually came along great (plenty new growth)..... but....as per usual wouldn’t give out any roots(cuttings) so had to do away with it in the end......fucking gutted that plant was by far the best Ive ever had in my rooms......showed me exactly wot I should expect from a class cut of MJ.......hope to have it when I start back up........hey D trying to get a deal for me and my lass(daughter)to get a long weekend over in a nice five star hotel some time soon ...... need some help for places to go.see,eat etc....mabay meet and do something if you’re not to busy....​


----------



## makka (May 1, 2019)

How we all doing lads? The usuals good me Hope's
been lurking in the background a while
Must be honest I'm itching now lol
Soon, soon?
Would you believe @DST after all i still have a cut of the dog she been through hell and back getting dwarfed and cut and recut back to preserve but shes golden same with the gg4, the my m8 has done good tbf
Anything nice around these days, no new exotic strains I should know about?
Nothing new on my radar worth mentioning tbh


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 5, 2019)

Long time no see guys! Hope all the grows are going well. I’m still going but just a few now, not one a week. Been doing extracts etc. 

Any of you been eating brown thc oil? I did it out of curiosity and 2.5 years later found out I’d reversed cellular diseases! Definitely recommend that! I was getting very sick and the fucking Drs did nothing. Best off repairing yourself than going to them.


----------



## coreywebster (May 5, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Long time no see guys! Hope all the grows are going well. I’m still going but just a few now, not one a week. Been doing extracts etc.
> 
> Any of you been eating brown thc oil? I did it out of curiosity and 2.5 years later found out I’d reversed cellular diseases! Definitely recommend that! I was getting very sick and the fucking Drs did nothing. Best off repairing yourself than going to them.


You ate it for 2.5 years out of curiosity? Glad it helped.

Ive eaten it a few times out of curiosity, mainly cuz I make it for a few folks with back problems , helps em leave the opiates behind.

You seen that documentary on youtube, think its called "the scientist"? its about the Israeli guy who discovered the endocannabinoid system, its mainly about the work he did been the first and primary researcher world wide on cannabis and its healing properties.
Started his work decades ago and didnt really get much recognition until last decade.


Anyhow hope all you other fuckers are alright. Not seen this thread pop up for a while.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 5, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> You ate it for 2.5 years out of curiosity? Glad it helped.
> 
> Ive eaten it a few times out of curiosity, mainly cuz I make it for a few folks with back problems , helps em leave the opiates behind.
> 
> ...


Oh yes that’s Prof Raphael Something. 
An Israeli endocannabinoid doctor contacted me about my findings and I said I was happy to help but I didn’t hear from him again. By the time I realised and had 2 x MRI, ultrasound, blood tests etc, they can’t find anything. But if I stop the oil, I’ll get sick again. 

It’s called Neurogenesis state when you eat it for 30 days and go into healing. 
Anyway, I set up a group to help other women, many were smoking weed and not eating it, and I wanted to tell them my story. One woman on my group got rid of 2 x 9mm kidney stones and cancelled her surgery. She is in uk. 

My advice to anyone not feeling well or getting messed around by the Drs is to eat the oil and if you feel really good on it then you may be fixing something more serious. 
Healing is better than helping methods any day anyway.


----------



## conor c (May 5, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh yes that’s Prof Raphael Something.
> An Israeli endocannabinoid doctor contacted me about my findings and I said I was happy to help but I didn’t hear from him again. By the time I realised and had 2 x MRI, ultrasound, blood tests etc, they can’t find anything. But if I stop the oil, I’ll get sick again.
> 
> It’s called Neurogenesis state when you eat it for 30 days and go into healing.
> ...



Hope you stay clear man it's always amazing to hear succesful stories about how this plant helps people


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 5, 2019)

conor c said:


> Hope you stay clear man it's always amazing to hear succesful stories about how this plant helps people


Thanks a lot. I truly hope many more will try and eat it. Loads of women could be a lot better if they stop the hormone pills (cancer causing) and give up painkillers (opioids). 

I went from being really fit to just about able to walk the dog. Had blood in my piss, was passing out on the floor in pain etc. You’ll never hear me say that I wish I looked 5 years younger. I looked bloody awful and have no idea what I should’ve looked like at mid 30’s. Look better at nearly 42 due to servicing my endocannabinoid system. We all have one and we can all replenish it for good health. If you don’t feel 100% then try it for a month and see. Only 1-2 grams FECO thc is needed..


----------



## irish4:20 (May 8, 2019)

Well lads hows every1 been just taut id drop in and say well done to liverpool fckn unreal stuff last nite... cant say im happy but the better team won


----------



## makka (May 9, 2019)

irish4:20 said:


> Well lads hows every1 been just taut id drop in and say well done to liverpool fckn unreal stuff last nite... cant say im happy but the better team won


Thought you was dead it's been that long man lol


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2019)

Love this thread from curing cancer to wahey football bollocks in two posts.


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2019)

Btw ive got purps on them fireballs, nice one D


----------



## DST (May 13, 2019)

makka said:


> How we all doing lads? The usuals good me Hope's
> been lurking in the background a while
> Must be honest I'm itching now lol
> Soon, soon?
> ...


Good to hear lad. Hope you got that shit sorted out.
There are so many different crosses around its mind boggling tbh. wouldn't know were to start.



Greenhouse;save said:


> Reveged GG plant actually came along great (plenty new growth)..... but....as per usual wouldn’t give out any roots(cuttings) so had to do away with it in the end......fucking gutted that plant was by far the best Ive ever had in my rooms......showed me exactly wot I should expect from a class cut of MJ.......hope to have it when I start back up........hey D trying to get a deal for me and my lass(daughter)to get a long weekend over in a nice five star hotel some time soon ...... need some help for places to go.see,eat etc....mabay meet and do something if you’re not to busy....​


drop me a email lad.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Btw ive got purps on them fireballs, nice one D


nice one. hope she is frosty.


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 23, 2019)

fuck me i leave for 2 years and the thread goes to shit lol, I remember this thread moving 3 pages in 3 hours now its 3 pages in 3 months, hows everyone doing are all the old regulars still lurking about?


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2019)

TheHulk11 said:


> fuck me i leave for 2 years and the thread goes to shit lol, I remember this thread moving 3 pages in 3 hours now its 3 pages in 3 months, hows everyone doing are all the old regulars still lurking about?


nearly everyone is dead


----------



## TheHulk11 (May 24, 2019)

zeddd said:


> nearly everyone is dead


hope your joking mate, i see a few of the old boys still about but what about Bizzle, Mastergrower, Ribena, [email protected] etc?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2019)

zeddd said:


> nearly everyone's brain is dead


corrected


----------



## The Winston (May 25, 2019)

Hello chaps


----------



## zeddd (May 25, 2019)

TheHulk11 said:


> hope your joking mate, i see a few of the old boys still about but what about Bizzle, Mastergrower, Ribena, [email protected] etc?


Bizzle bled out from all the prison raping, relax got the right meds, ice had some fungus which spread from his foot to his brain causing suicidal ideation. The rest of us are golden, how’ you been man?


----------



## scrambo (May 26, 2019)

yeah a few still about Hulk but everyones got old now mate either that or died lol 

trying to get in contact with PUKKABUD and Wdrags, mail me a number on [email protected] pls


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

Anyone still holding the gg4 cut?
Maybe @makka ?


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

Btw I would be interested in other opinions but these Tory cunts looked fukked, all the other parties want decriminalisation or fully legalised and regulated ( Lib Dem’s) are we about to see the end of prohibition in this country, I can smell blood in the water and it’s potentially good news for weed imo.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Anyone still holding the gg4 cut?
> Maybe @makka ?


ik!!


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Btw I would be interested in other opinions but these Tory cunts looked fukked, all the other parties want decriminalisation or fully legalised and regulated ( Lib Dem’s) are we about to see the end of prohibition in this country, I can smell blood in the water and it’s potentially good news for weed imo.


if Brexit happens legalisation in the UK would be a very smart thing to do. If anyone with enough power(money) has the brains to see that vision remains to be seen.


----------



## Flowki (May 30, 2019)

DST said:


> if Brexit happens legalisation in the UK would be a very smart thing to do. If anyone with enough power(money) has the brains to see that vision remains to be seen.


Legalisation means bad news for uk growers I think. We don't have the sun to compete with corporations, they will have far bigger operations with electricity subsidies and also less taxes to pay. That is, if it isn't just cheaper to import thousands of pounds from new deals with America, Mexico and so on. I don't see a future in it for small timers in the uk, not growing it at-least. Some will argue that quality will give small growers the edge.. maybe, for a small while.

Once talented highly trained and experienced botanists get a sniff on the industry you're completely beat, those big corps will compete with each other in ever increasing quality (the good thing about capitalism). Eventually one company will corner the market and quality will level off due to lack of competition but still be high enough to keep the masses buying.

Apply the same principles to fruit, veg, beer, wine and anything else that you ''could'' or once did grow or produce yourself. It will be made too difficult to make a real living and justify the labour unless you reach corp status, like Asda. You can't really use America as an example since they are a lot bigger and still have conflicting state opinions. UK is very small and once legal here, I think things would move a hell of lot faster into corp monopoly. Still, feels like we have at-least 5 year before that point. The only saving grace may be that they hold a distinction in that medical use is legal but recreational is not. That way everybody still gets a piece of the pie. But you know, corps and lobbying.

Oh, hello UK ;p.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

gg4
 






Flowki said:


> Legalisation means bad news for uk growers I think. We don't have the sun to compete with corporations, they will have far bigger operations with electricity subsidies and also less taxes to pay. That is, if it isn't just cheaper to import thousands of pounds from new deals with America, Mexico and so on. I don't see a future in it for small timers in the uk, not growing it at-least. Some will argue that quality will give small growers the edge.. maybe, for a small while.
> 
> Once talented highly trained and experienced botanists get a sniff on the industry you're completely beat, those big corps will compete with each other in ever increasing quality (the good thing about capitalism). Eventually one company will corner the market and quality will level off due to lack of competition but still be high enough to keep the masses buying.
> 
> ...


It kind of reads like you are arguing for legalisation. Lots of positive points
Corporate (super rich landed cunts) are already all over it in the UK. The UK being the biggest exporter of legal Cannabis this side of the Nagasaki. There are always different markets to put your wares into though. The people who still buy shite weed/hash because, "that's what they are use to", and happy with it, will also go to the supermarket and buy corporate produced cannabis (in the future possibly). If you want to make money from this plant you are going to have to be smart, and or really good. And definitely lucky. Of course money and power trumps all the above!!.
If you have a criminal record because of cannabis I would find it really strange not to want it legalised. This point trumps any argument anyone can put forward in my mind.
I hereby endeth my dribble.

DST


----------



## Flowki (May 30, 2019)

DST said:


> gg4
> View attachment 4342210
> 
> 
> ...


Na, I'm just observing and applying what I think will happen given the history of every industry to date.

Making something legal just to remove a criminal record is a sketchy proposition that is easy to un-trump. It assumes you know full well legalising cannabis is a net positive, I don't agree. I've been to Amsterdam before and after it got cleaned up. I will never ever forget that 17 year old Dutch kid stuck in the bowls of psychosis, I'll save you the details. The same way it pains me to see 13 year old kids today in the uk with drinking problems that can be blamed on nothing else but the mass drinking culture and liberal views on it through the 80's, 90's and some of the 0's. Most pubs are shutting down now so things are improving. But that isn't true, drink is simply cheaper in shops and the problem is even worse. If drinking were illegal here and on my record, I would not be jumping to legalise only for that.


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Legalisation means bad news for uk growers I think. We don't have the sun to compete with corporations, they will have far bigger operations with electricity subsidies and also less taxes to pay. That is, if it isn't just cheaper to import thousands of pounds from new deals with America, Mexico and so on. I don't see a future in it for small timers in the uk, not growing it at-least. Some will argue that quality will give small growers the edge.. maybe, for a small while.
> 
> Once talented highly trained and experienced botanists get a sniff on the industry you're completely beat, those big corps will compete with each other in ever increasing quality (the good thing about capitalism). Eventually one company will corner the market and quality will level off due to lack of competition but still be high enough to keep the masses buying.
> 
> ...


Interesting perspective man, my local pub sells a beer called English Lore produced by guy Ritchie, it’s a small production but very popular with the locals. I think there will be room for artisanal growers with clone onlies and good skills. Have you seen the fucked up plants grown by GW pharma, botanists obviously can’t grow as well as most on this thread.


----------



## Flowki (May 30, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Interesting perspective man, my local pub sells a beer called English Lore produced by guy Ritchie, it’s a small production but very popular with the locals. I think there will be room for artisanal growers with clone onlies and good skills. Have you seen the fucked up plants grown by GW pharma, botanists obviously can’t grow as well as most on this thread.


Ofc I don't suggest everything is sold by big business only, but a huge proportion is. Do you know anybody who owns a car built buy a small independent company?, they do exist but very rare. Well, I could go on but won't. Cannabis in a fully legal country I feel will end up the same as food. Some have an allotment or nice garden and grow a little for hobby or pleasure, but that's about it. Like food in most cases it is cheaper to buy it if you work out time spent farming it vs working a job.

As for current ''real botanists''. Maybe you are right, they grow shit weed, can't say I've checked. I would argue though, that perhaps theirs a reason you are over looking. You don't have access to testing like they do. The plant might look like shit but the oil they are extracting may be more superior than what we could make. Or that's not true, and they lack competition so the product really is shit. How do you compete with oil I guess is obvious. They will grow plants that yield more of it and of different composition once they make solid links to what ratios do what medically. Again, something we can never do given our clear lack of utility and brain power. Do you truly suppose you will be growing better plants than leading botanists indefinitely?.

If you are a very talented botanist/weed grower what do you think the future is?. You will be competing with corps that can throw billions into it. chances are you will be swamped out like most other ''self employed'' or small businesses. Or, you get hired by the big corp and probably make more money with them than you could alone. The big corps pouring money into this are not going to aproach some mj grower and fund them, not even if you have a phd in botany. Thay are going to go to botanists and company's already involved in food or agriculture of some sort. Company's with experience, logistics, land, man power already in place. The market is as good as cornered already you can see it. Us ''skilled'' growers will amount to nothing much more than trimming buds for them.

Not trying to sound pessimistic but this is literally how things work.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

I am not asking for my criminal record to be cancelled or whatever, but having been through it I don't believe others should. I live in Amsterdam and have done for nearly 2 decades. I was busted for growing weed over 25 years ago. I am educated in Economics to a University level (and yes I tipped my cap, but due to.my criminal record I was never getting a job in that industry). In my opinion cannabis should be legalised, end of. It is an industry that will certainly allow for craft producers and smaller local producers. A large proportion of society craves to reduce their footprint of damage on the world.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

Flowki said:


> If you are a very talented botanist/weed grower what do you think the future is?. You will be competing with corps that can throw billions into it. chances are you will be swamped out like most other ''self employed'' or small businesses. Or, you get hired by the big corp and probably make more money with them than you could alone. The big corps pouring money into this are not going to aproach some mj grower and fund them, not even if you have a phd in botany. Thay are going to go to botanists and company's already involved in food or agriculture of some sort. Company's with experience, logistics, land, man power already in place. The market is as good as cornered already you can see it. Us ''skilled'' growers will amount to nothing much more than trimming buds for them.
> 
> Not trying to sound pessimistic but this is literally how things work.


I don't agree. I am not an educated botanist, but know someone who is willing to get capital to fund a medium scale business (when its legal). And that's a 1m+ investment.


----------



## coreywebster (May 30, 2019)

DST said:


> I am not asking for my criminal record to be cancelled or whatever, but having been through it I don't believe others should. I live in Amsterdam and have done for nearly 2 decades. I was busted for growing weed over 25 years ago. I am educated in Economics to a University level (and yes I tipped my cap, but due to.my criminal record I was never getting a job in that industry). In my opinion cannabis should be legalised, end of. It is an industry that will certainly allow for craft producers and smaller local producers. A large proportion of society craves to reduce their footprint of damage on the world.


Did you ever run a hydrostore before leaving UK?


----------



## Flowki (May 30, 2019)

DST said:


> I am not asking for my criminal record to be cancelled or whatever, but having been through it I don't believe others should. I live in Amsterdam and have done for nearly 2 decades. I was busted for growing weed over 25 years ago. I am educated in Economics to a University level (and yes I tipped my cap, but due to.my criminal record I was never getting a job in that industry). In my opinion cannabis should be legalised, end of. It is an industry that will certainly allow for craft producers and smaller local producers. A large proportion of society craves to reduce their footprint of damage on the world.


A criminal record can stop you doing many lines of work or even gain access to other country's, it's a poor argument to want to legalise said action to reverse that. The real issue here is that company's or governments need to accept that people can change, depending on the severity of the crime. I do not believe that deleting a criminal record of any crime is a good idea, since knowledge is power. The more you know about people the better, but it should not be used exclusively as a profiling method, that much I agree with.

In your opinion cannabis should be legalised ''end of''. Tyranny much?. Legalising cannabis is not a definitive net positive, start from there if you value democracy.

Just because you know somebody who is willing to put 1 mil into a business (that's penny's on a corporate scale) it does not mean that said business will prosper. Start up and small company's go bust, all the time.

The oversight here is obvious. It isn't hard to set up a business, costs a bit of money etc etc. The problem is advertising. You could have a better product than X party but X party has half a bil to advertise to the masses and drown you out, they can also drop prices to a point you can't compete, they can run at a loss just to fk you over. Like Advanced Nutrients for example, how many what could have been good nutrient company's do you think they've sunk over the years?. It's hard to say but a few at-least.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

Please stop.on this reversal nonsense. It just shouldn't be illegal to grow a plant. I don't know what people knowing or not knowing that I grew a plant and had hash and weed in my house has to do with anything. People with cannabis convictions are victims in my eyes. I am licky to have carved a decent life with a cannabis criminal record. Others are not so lucky. 

Re the investment, that's why I said medium business, yet you still try to belittle the weight of individuals being able to raise capital to start small to medium sized business. And yet you mention democracy.....

Are you not confident in your ability to succeed in a world where cannabis is legal? 

I have had my own small business which exists among many large businesses for over a decade (non MJ related). I am more than confident in combining legitimate business practices within a cannabis related field (providing its legal). 

Yea, advertising and marketing is important. But there are many ways to market a product or service. Do you think all large corporations came from some sort of ACME large corporation making machine?......no, they start as small businesses.
Last post I'll make on this discussion. It's been.......... pointless really.
peace
DST.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Did you ever run a hydrostore before leaving UK?


no, I was a bigger cunt than that, bahahaha, I sold assurance/insurance.


----------



## coreywebster (May 30, 2019)

DST said:


> no, I was a bigger cunt than that, bahahaha, I sold assurance/insurance.


Ha. I was working with an old boy recently who used to do that, he said similar, was a very dodgy job by all accounts.

Reason i asked about the hydrostore was my local guy left about 20 years ago to the dam and started his own seed business.
The shop went to shit after that. But i figured it would be a funny thing if that were you. The world really is that small.


----------



## scrambo (May 30, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Anyone still holding the gg4 cut?
> Maybe @makka ?


i think makka got nicked a while back now Z and lost it, there are a few still holding it tho. I thought you was retired nowdays anyways? i aint done nowt meself for a few yrs now, me mate is doing some outdoor kali mist at the mo that are looking nice.


----------



## scrambo (May 30, 2019)

still after PUKKABUD and Wdrags, [email protected]


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

The comparison to veg growing is moot. Weed is very variable in quality dependent on how it’s grown and by whom. I see it more like wine production, take Burgundy as an example, same grape Pinot noir grown in the same area by different people on different land parcels can sell for £10 per bottle or in the case of Romanee Conti £10,000. I don’t claim that weed has the same range of value but discerning buyers will pay for quality, the masses will be happy with shwag. Artisan weed is the way to go for small producers if it’s legalised imo


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

scrambo said:


> i think makka got nicked a while back now Z and lost it, there are a few still holding it tho. I thought you was retired nowdays anyways? i aint done nowt meself for a few yrs now, me mate is doing some outdoor kali mist at the mo that are looking nice.


It’s like herpes mate you can never completely get rid of it, I’ve only got one outdoors on light dep but I feel the tingle


----------



## Flowki (May 30, 2019)

DST said:


> Please stop.on this reversal nonsense. It just shouldn't be illegal to grow a plant. I don't know what people knowing or not knowing that I grew a plant and had hash and weed in my house has to do with anything. People with cannabis convictions are victims in my eyes. I am licky to have carved a decent life with a cannabis criminal record. Others are not so lucky.
> 
> Re the investment, that's why I said medium business, yet you still try to belittle the weight of individuals being able to raise capital to start small to medium sized business. And yet you mention democracy.....
> 
> ...


Stop what, having an objective based opinion? maybe you want to learn something? instead of pretending the cannabis plant is a gift from the gods, the cure to all illness, no downside. Your opinion is it should not be illegal to grow a plant ''coz you said so''. I know plenty of coke/e/trip takers who think that should be legal, gun owners who think that should be legal. It gets messy when you want to change laws simply because they suite you, never mind the negative effects it will have on others.

My fathers best friend works within the mental health sector, most of the psychosis he comes across is related to cannabis, but in high amounts, almost rasta style. With legalization comes liberal views over time, more people smoking who normally would not, people smoking more than they might normally. Add to that strains are getting stronger and people are using concentrates more commonly. Then you have the conditions for new or casual smokers to be smoking as much as rastafarians do on a % value, given lower intolerances, drug induced psychosis follows. Legalise it today and a spike in psychosis will be notably clear within 5 year (and I refer back to that poor dutch kid).

I guess psychosis is worse case, I know a lot of long time heavy smokers and they are not psychotic but also not with ought issues. They are very irritable, angry, unpleasant to be around unless they are high. They can not sleep well unless high, they have shocking memory's, sure sound like employees of the month materiel. So legalise it, are those guys ok to be that stoned at work operating machinery next to you?, if not..do you want to work with them when they are angry horrible bastards all day?. I do know one guy who owns a £million+ business but he was extremely lucky to walk into it, others run it for him.

I don't belittle anybody, just speaking objectively as possible based on the reality of all industry. Capitalism has been around for a long time now, family's and large corps have established themselves, land, patents, infrastructure, contracts have been bought etc. A kid leaving uni today does not have a equal footing to a kid 100 year ago, not the same cards, capitalism is the best system we have but it's monopolised now. Small and medium businesses fight for scraps or do some innovation then big corps devour the rewards (watts app). Asda has took over local fruit and veg shops, a lot of clothing, electrical, etc. To say a man wanting to start a fruit store has a better chance now than ever is an utter lie, most shopping centres are dying due to the likes of asda but also the internet ofc. Speaking of the internet, don't you see the corps slowly taking over it? you tube is all about big business adverts now, face book much the same.

I wish the best of luck to you friend, I truly do, but it's one hell of a gamble. Growing cannabis isn't an innovation, not like watts app was, the infrastructure is already in place for bigger corps. He will have to do something very special to survive. Again, best of luck to him.


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Stop what, having an objective based opinion? maybe you want to learn something? instead of pretending the cannabis plant is a gift from the gods, the cure to all illness, no downside. Your opinion is it should not be illegal to grow a plant ''coz you said so''. I know plenty of coke/e/trip takers who think that should be legal, gun owners who think that should be legal. It gets messy when you want to change laws simply because they suite you, never mind the negative effects it will have on others.
> 
> My fathers best friend works within the mental health sector, most of the psychosis he comes across is related to cannabis, but in high amounts, almost rasta style. With legalization comes liberal views over time, more people smoking who normally would not, people smoking more than they might normally. Add to that strains are getting stronger and people are using concentrates more commonly. Then you have the conditions for new or casual smokers to be smoking as much as rastafarians do on a % value, given lower intolerances, drug induced psychosis follows. Legalise it today and a spike in psychosis will be notably clear within 5 year (and I refer back to that poor dutch kid).
> 
> ...


Your dads best friend, lol, you sound like a pig


----------



## Flowki (May 30, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Your dads best friend, lol, you sound like a pig


No need for name calling, four eyes ;p.


----------



## zeddd (May 30, 2019)

Flowki said:


> No need for name calling, four eyes ;p.


So you think it’s good that people with cannabis convictions keep their criminal records because information on them is useful to others, you cry about some kid in a coffee shop who’s getting stoned and you think cannabis is harmful and should remain illegal despite the fact that it helps many and more just enjoy it for pleasure. What the fuck are you doing on a weed forum? You sound like some old granny or a half wit cop or a tory wannabe.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Stop what, having an objective based opinion? maybe you want to learn something? instead of pretending the cannabis plant is a gift from the gods, the cure to all illness, no downside. Your opinion is it should not be illegal to grow a plant ''coz you said so''. I know plenty of coke/e/trip takers who think that should be legal, gun owners who think that should be legal. It gets messy when you want to change laws simply because they suite you, never mind the negative effects it will have on others.
> 
> My fathers best friend works within the mental health sector, most of the psychosis he comes across is related to cannabis, but in high amounts, almost rasta style. With legalization comes liberal views over time, more people smoking who normally would not, people smoking more than they might normally. Add to that strains are getting stronger and people are using concentrates more commonly. Then you have the conditions for new or casual smokers to be smoking as much as rastafarians do on a % value, given lower intolerances, drug induced psychosis follows. Legalise it today and a spike in psychosis will be notably clear within 5 year (and I refer back to that poor dutch kid).
> 
> ...


do you work for the Daily Mail? 

and as for the pyschosis mental ward thing, another thing that could be controlled through legalisation I believe. Mental health is hereditary so to blame peoples psychosis on a plant is far from accurate. they had that article in the daily.mail if memory serves me correctly.

And come on, people being stoned at work. They already are. Have you been on a building site recently at break time? 

Again, something that legalisation would help in my opinion, Proper investment and research on how to detect or stop people being stoned and operating machinery, not arb tests that can tell if you have had a joint in the last month.

A gift from the gods, ffs you don't know me, I am a hethen through and through, Sunday school was the closest I got to God. I believe cannabis is a plant, just like the tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, peppers etc that I also grow and consume. If I could make a legal living out of growing then even better, but not essential in my life. I have been involved in a cannabis seed company for some years on a hobby basis and see no difference in this industry to any other (apart from the illegal aspect that run alongside it).

Feel free to comment again, this is def my last post on this subject.

LEGALISE NOT VICTIMISE!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Ha. I was working with an old boy recently who used to do that, he said similar, was a very dodgy job by all accounts.
> 
> Reason i asked about the hydrostore was my local guy left about 20 years ago to the dam and started his own seed business.
> The shop went to shit after that. But i figured it would be a funny thing if that were you. The world really is that small.


it is amazing how small the World is, but on this occasion tis not me.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Anyone still holding the gg4 cut?
> Maybe @makka ?


g fairy snips can be arranged.


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2019)

DST said:


> g fairy snips can be arranged.


I will email company HQ and offer thanks


----------



## zeddd (May 31, 2019)

Has rolli still got you @DST on no pms?


----------



## Flowki (May 31, 2019)

zeddd said:


> So you think it’s good that people with cannabis convictions keep their criminal records because information on them is useful to others, you cry about some kid in a coffee shop who’s getting stoned and you think cannabis is harmful and should remain illegal despite the fact that it helps many and more just enjoy it for pleasure. What the fuck are you doing on a weed forum? You sound like some old granny or a half wit cop or a tory wannabe.


Yes some laws are popularly yet subjectively not wanted, but for the greater integrity of a civil society you should abide by the laws and democratically fight to change them. Or you suffer the punishment of breaking said law, in this case a criminal record. The principle society is formed on is what matters, not responsibility avoiding self preservation. If you broke the law, be man enough to deal with the consequence. I don't think cana should be completely illegal, I also would not cry about a criminal record since two wrongs and all that.

Strong pain killers (inc morphine) help millions of people in serious pain, yet they have to be prescribed by a doctor. That is because they have heavy side effects that are only justified if you have a good reason to take them. They are highly addictive so making them readily available to the general public is not a good idea, for obvious reasons. Cannabis falls under the same category. Again I'll ask, would you like to work beside a guy high on weed operating heavy machinery?, not that it would ever be allowed ''if they knew''. Alternatively would you like to work with him when he isn't high and is an angry intolerable bastard?. The guy smokes too much green for no real reason. If you fully legalize cannabis, unregulated you'll be dealing with more people like that. And yes, eventually more people with psychosis, like a brother, son or close friend. Sorry I don't share the opinion that cannabis is riding a pink fluffy unicorn over a win/win rainbow, the real world shows otherwise.

Tory wannabe, as if voting labour is a good plan?. Jeramy corbyn, the working mans hero, yet he won't stand firmly behind democracy and the vote to leave the eu. As if he thinks the working class are all voting remain because they haven't got the selflessness to understand that a few jobs lost is worth the sacrifice to govern our own country. And even if he was right about that, he'd sail democracy down the river just to hold on to votes?. I would have voted for him a few year ago, glad the referendum happened and he exposed his true goal, more self preservation, you voting for him?.


----------



## Flowki (May 31, 2019)

DST said:


> do you work for the Daily Mail?
> 
> and as for the pyschosis mental ward thing, another thing that could be controlled through legalisation I believe. Mental health is hereditary so to blame peoples psychosis on a plant is far from accurate. they had that article in the daily.mail if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> ...


How exactly does legalising cannabis aid in reducing psychosis?, could you apply the same principle to legalizing heroin to reduce over doses?. If that comparison seems ludicrous you don't get it.

Mental health is hereditary?. Ok I know what's up here, you've been reading far to many bias pro cannabis articles. So much of that is wrong but one simple counter is look up drug induced psychosis. It can be compared loosely to ptsd in soldiers or people who have traumatic experiences.

People are stoned at work yes. More canna on the street, fully accessible means more people will be smoking it, inevitably leading to more people smoking it at work. I feel like this is obvious but genuinely shocking to me at-least that it isn't. Again I don't know how on earth you think legalization of cana or ANYTHING makes dealing with the issues of said thing easier. They are pretty good at detecting cocaine, how exactly would they get better at it if it were legal?. You're mind fucking me here.

I'm pretty sure pro canna is all you've ever read from the last bit. You say it's just a plant so it's fine, as to imply it's nature and anything in nature is fucking A. Do you know how many billions have died building up human immunity's to all the ''harmlessness'' of nature?. It's ongoing. But don't take my word for it, fill that nut bowl up with freshly peeled caster beans, you've earned it champ.

I fucking love that mentality though. If only grenade launchers were legal, we'd be better at putting out fires. I mean shit.. legalize guns so we can half the murder rate by 2020. I wonder if we legalize tax evasion more people would pay it?. That's a unicorn I could back.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Has rolli still got you @DST on no pms?


nah mate, I turned then off years ago to avoid PMS from people on here. Trolls etc etc.

some gg4 finishing off


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2019)

DST said:


> nah mate, I turned then off years ago to avoid PMS from people on here. Trolls etc etc.
> 
> some gg4 finishing off
> View attachment 4343245


That looks the bollocks, I actually had complaints that it was i) too strong, ii) it clogged up the grinder. iii) one bud stank the house out. There’s no pleasing some people but I love it. Yields fairly well too.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 1, 2019)

zeddd said:


> That looks the bollocks, I actually had complaints that it was i) too strong, ii) it clogged up the grinder. iii) one bud stank the house out. There’s no pleasing some people but I love it. Yields fairly well too.


You gota love the new generation of consumers... Some folks want the moon on a stick.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> How exactly does legalising cannabis aid in reducing psychosis?, could you apply the same principle to legalizing heroin to reduce over doses?. If that comparison seems ludicrous you don't get it.
> 
> Mental health is hereditary?. Ok I know what's up here, you've been reading far to many bias pro cannabis articles. So much of that is wrong but one simple counter is look up drug induced psychosis. It can be compared loosely to ptsd in soldiers or people who have traumatic experiences.
> 
> ...


Your arguments are circular and specious, you are a troll to me now. Your binary approach to cannabis related psychosis is not shared by mental health professionals, we would have hundreds of thousands more schizophrenics than we do if that were the case.
I wouldn’t piss on Corbyn if he was on fire let alone vote for him, he supports Hamas and Hezbollah who are terror organisations, he uses dog whistle anti semitism to further his racist agenda.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 1, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Your arguments are circular and specious, you are a troll to me now. Your binary approach to cannabis related psychosis is not shared by mental health professionals, we would have hundreds of thousands more schizophrenics than we do if that were the case.
> I wouldn’t piss on Corbyn if he was on fire let alone vote for him, he supports Hamas and Hezbollah who are terror organisations, he uses dog whistle anti semitism to further his racist agenda.


Psychosis and schizophrenia are two different conditions, are you saying cannabis has no link to psychosis?. Besides that, why are you over looking all the other side effects of cannabis?. If you want to label me a troll for unbiased objectivity then I guess we are finished here.

Corbyn is no worse than any other leading politician, although he is subjected to more hateful right funded propaganda. Corbyns biggest flaw (aside from the eu thing) is his socialist views, tax the rich and give it too the poor.. it's not that simple, bad long term plan. However a slight kick back central over the next few year by some socialist ideologies is currently a better option than more tory cuts on basic infrastructure while giving tax relief to big business. But then factor back in corbyn's lacklustre backing for democracy, he is unjustified to govern.

Who exactly would you vote for right now in a general election?, I don't see a good option.. to the point where tory, as much as I hate to admit it, make more sense short term.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Psychosis and schizophrenia are two different conditions, are you saying cannabis has no link to psychosis?. Besides that, why are you over looking all the other side effects of cannabis?. If you want to label me a troll for unbiased objectivity then I guess we are finished here.
> 
> Corbyn is no worse than any other leading politician, although he is subjected to more hateful right funded propaganda. Corbyns biggest flaw (aside from the eu thing) is his socialist views, tax the rich and give it too the poor.. it's not that simple, bad long term plan. However a slight kick back central over the next few year by some socialist ideologies is currently a better option than more tory cuts on basic infrastructure while giving tax relief to big business. But then factor back in corbyn's lacklustre backing for democracy, he is unjustified to govern.
> 
> Who exactly would you vote for right now in a general election?, I don't see a good option.. to the point where tory, as much as I hate to admit it, make more sense short term.


Thanks for proving me right you Tory twat. Have you got a boner for Jacob?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2019)

Schizophrenia is a type of psychosis, as gg4 is a type of weed, do some homework you fucking retard
https://academic.oup.com/schizophreniabulletin/article/40/2/266/1944436


----------



## Flowki (Jun 1, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Thanks for proving me right you Tory twat. Have you got a boner for Jacob?


Boris actually. So who is it you'd vote for again?.



zeddd said:


> Schizophrenia is a type of psychosis, as gg4 is a type of weed, do some homework you fucking retard
> https://academic.oup.com/schizophreniabulletin/article/40/2/266/1944436


You said cana should lead to more cases of schizophrenia if it had mental side effects. Schizophrenia can lead to psychosis but psychosis can develop for other reason that have nothing to do with schizophrenia, such as drug induced psychosis or highly stressful situations. You also completely ignored the other side effects I've mentioned once again, convenient.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Boris actually. So who is it you'd vote for again?.
> 
> 
> 
> You said cana should lead to more cases of schizophrenia if it had mental side effects. Schizophrenia can lead to psychosis but psychosis can develop for other reason that have nothing to do with schizophrenia, such as drug induced psychosis or highly stressful situations. You also completely ignored the other side effects I've mentioned once again, convenient.


Schizophrenia causes psychosis. Psychosis is a general term. What other effects are you referring to? That weed will cause people operating heavy machinery to ? That pubs are closing is good? That crying about someone stoned in a coffee shop shows your compassion? Do you grow or smoke weed?


----------



## Flowki (Jun 2, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Schizophrenia causes psychosis. Psychosis is a general term. What other effects are you referring to? That weed will cause people operating heavy machinery to ? That pubs are closing is good? That crying about someone stoned in a coffee shop shows your compassion? Do you grow or smoke weed?


Yes psychosis is a general term and I won't pretend to know all the symptoms or issues that fall within it since even the experts don't fully understand it, but it isn't about that. You claimed canna is fine because you've seen no peak in schizophrenia, specifically. So lets cut to the chase, do you believe moderate to heavy cannabis use has zero mental risk?. You seem to keep twisting the context into a narrative that supports your view while ignoring other issues you have no counter for.

You are asking for an example on why operating heavy machinery (or any job with risk) while stoned is a bad idea, is this a troll or ignorance?.

Again you completely ignored the side effect of heavy cannabis users being at higher risk of mood swings leading to break downs in social interactions. Is social interaction not extremely important?, don't you think that's a substantial side effect?.

These are objective issues that are clearly worth considering during the legalisation process or even as a smoker, yet all you can do to counter them is insult me. That's a terrible legalisation strategy. In-fact it's a terrible anything strategy.

People like you are dangerous, ignorance in leading others to believe cana has no side effect. If you've done that to anybody, and they develop an issue, you are partly to blame.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Yes psychosis is a general term and I won't pretend to know all the symptoms or issues that fall within it since even the experts don't fully understand it, but it isn't about that. You claimed canna is fine because you've seen no peak in schizophrenia, specifically. So lets cut to the chase, do you believe moderate to heavy cannabis use has zero mental risk?. You seem to keep twisting the context into a narrative that supports your view while ignoring other issues you have no counter for.
> 
> You are asking for an example on why operating heavy machinery (or any job with risk) while stoned is a bad idea, is this a troll or ignorance?.
> 
> ...


Do you believe in the skunk story promoted in the MSM ? Why do you consider me dangerous?


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2019)

zeddd said:


> That looks the bollocks, I actually had complaints that it was i) too strong, ii) it clogged up the grinder. iii) one bud stank the house out. There’s no pleasing some people but I love it. Yields fairly well too.


You can't deny its a great bit of weed, ticks most boxes in my opinion. Complaints, hahaha, some folk jeezo.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2019)

DST said:


> You can't deny its a great bit of weed, ticks most boxes in my opinion. Complaints, hahaha, some folk jeezo.


I was at a garden party last summer and was introduced to a 70 year old who had cured himself of cancer by making oil, he was an old head long hair the works. I pulled out a fat gg4 pure joint and offered him some, he tugged away on it like he was sucking a golf ball through a hose pipe and passed out, full on whitey, I had to fetch his wife and some iced water. Then he blamed me for lacing the weed, I asked him what he thought it was laced with? Old wifey was giving me the evils and told me she was a social worker who had to take kids into care due to drug addict parents. Fucking worst party ever.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2019)

zeddd said:


> I was at a garden party last summer and was introduced to a 70 year old who had cured himself of cancer by making oil, he was an old head long hair the works. I pulled out a fat gg4 pure joint and offered him some, he tugged away on it like he was sucking a golf ball through a hose pipe and passed out, full on whitey, I had to fetch his wife and some iced water. Then he blamed me for lacing the weed, I asked him what he thought it was laced with? Old wifey was giving me the evils and told me she was a social worker who had to take kids into care due to drug addict parents. Fucking worst party ever.


sounds a bit too triangle cucumber sandwiches for my liking. If you smoke pure best not puff puff passing. Exit stage left!!


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

Flowki said:


> No need for name calling, four eyes ;p.


Only 1 with to many eyes around here


----------



## zeddd (Jun 3, 2019)

DST said:


> sounds a bit too triangle cucumber sandwiches for my liking. If you smoke pure best not puff puff passing. Exit stage left!!


It wasn’t cucumber sandwiches it was the ayahuasca/ st Pedro tripping crew party, hypocrites everywhere these days.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 4, 2019)

3eyes said:


> Only 1 with to many eyes around here


Are you that guy who drinks too much then slaps his third eye on the table and calls it a party trick? ;p.

That's not a trick, this is a trick. I got into a heated drunken debate with a closet feminist a few year back. As she got more drunk and talked more shit about social engineering being able to remove gender difference (completely false) I put her in the nut job box and just started trolling her. ''Yeah I agree, we can make both genders equal, but the biggest hurdle we have is why can't women pee standing up?''. Normally that would be troll rage check mate, but I shit you not she went to the corner of the garden and started pissing standing up, using some straw type feminist bs contraption. It was awkward as fuck but hats off to her, a very flappy solution to a pressing equality issue. Well, I can't exactly call it ballsy can I?, but that's a matter of time by the idiocy of it all.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 4, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Do you believe in the skunk story promoted in the MSM ? Why do you consider me dangerous?


I'm not familiar with that story, but I get the feeling that's the point.

Why are you dangerous, because you don't seem to understand (or worse don't care?) what doesn't hurt some does hurt others. Just look a few posts up, you seem to get a hard on when people pass out from your extra strong weed, don't act like you were not loving telling that story. I had a friend like you, we were trying to have a nice drink with friends and wanted just a light joint, but na, he fills it full of crystal and 45 min later only two of us were left. Not because I could handle it, but because I could not move. He's a grown man yet adolescent in his views and actions. I'm not saying that's what you done or you are as bad as him, you just remind me of him.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I'm not familiar with that story, but I get the feeling that's the point.
> 
> Why are you dangerous, because you don't seem to understand (or worse don't care?) what doesn't hurt some does hurt others. Just look a few posts up, you seem to get a hard on when people pass out from your extra strong weed, don't act like you were not loving telling that story. I had a friend like you, we were trying to have a nice drink with friends and wanted just a light joint, but na, he fills it full of crystal and 45 min later only two of us were left. Not because I could handle it, but because I could not move. He's a grown man yet adolescent in his views and actions. I'm not saying that's what you done or you are as bad as him, you just remind me of him.


How many cocks can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2019)

Check this BS out, one minute they are whinging about a new deadly strain called skunk, the next day they are featuring “landrace bob Marley seeds” from a Rasta who hasn’t seen people for 40 years”
He also hasn’t grasped the basics of growing by the look.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7102181/Lost-variety-ganja-smoked-Bob-Marley-wiped-recreated-expert.html


----------



## conor c (Jun 4, 2019)

What pisses me off is they specifically targeted and demonised skunk in the press for decades as did many politicians here in the uk they bang on about the dangers etc then you fast forward to now and you got cunts like gw pharmaceuticals growing the very same under licence


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2019)

conor c said:


> What pisses me off is they specifically targeted and demonised skunk in the press for decades as did many politicians here in the uk they bang on about the dangers etc then you fast forward to now and you got cunts like gw pharmaceuticals growing the very same under licence


It’s the most bizarre shit ever, I haven’t smoked anything as weak as skunk since the 90’s yet it’s spoken of as if it’s meth or smack. I think it’s a way out for all the politicians who smoked weed at Oxford and can claim today’s shit is much worse and causes mass psychosis like that fool flowkill


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 4, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Are you that guy who drinks too much then slaps his third eye on the table and calls it a party trick? ;p.
> 
> That's not a trick, this is a trick. I got into a heated drunken debate with a closet feminist a few year back. As she got more drunk and talked more shit about social engineering being able to remove gender difference (completely false) I put her in the nut job box and just started trolling her. ''Yeah I agree, we can make both genders equal, but the biggest hurdle we have is why can't women pee standing up?''. Normally that would be troll rage check mate, but I shit you not she went to the corner of the garden and started pissing standing up, using some straw type feminist bs contraption. It was awkward as fuck but hats off to her, a very flappy solution to a pressing equality issue. Well, I can't exactly call it ballsy can I?, but that's a matter of time by the idiocy of it all.


No if I did that trick I would be 4eyes not 3


----------



## Flowki (Jun 4, 2019)

3eyes said:


> No if I did that trick I would be 4eyes not 3


You're not using mine.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 4, 2019)

zeddd said:


> It’s the most bizarre shit ever, I haven’t smoked anything as weak as skunk since the 90’s yet it’s spoken of as if it’s meth or smack. I think it’s a way out for all the politicians who smoked weed at Oxford and can claim today’s shit is much worse and causes mass psychosis like that fool flowkill


You can't objectively prove over use of cannabis has no link to psychosis or various other mental issues, as well as I can't prove it does, yet the caution is there (along with the other more dominant side effects you keep failing to respond to). Some tread lightly into the unknown, it's a core instinct that normal people have. Others put their hand in a hole they can't see into and leave it up to dawinism.


But never the less I agree that something iffy happened with cannabis. I've never doubted it's healing ability for those who have good reason to use it daily. I do also think that governments claiming they have done little testing on cana over the years is a lie. I think (most likely the US) found that cannabis has good healing properties (side effects aside) yet it's a drug that can not easily be controlled by corporate business. The amount of money involved in cancer research, chronic illness and treatments is monumental, it's not something you can repeat in your back yard with some dirt and the sun. I don't know if I'd go as far as to say the knew of it's cancer fighting ability back then, but certainly of chronic pains, insomnia and all the other lower tier treatments. I'd hazard a guess the pain killer business was the culprit.


----------



## conor c (Jun 5, 2019)

Flowki said:


> You can't objectively prove over use of cannabis has no link to psychosis or various other mental issues, as well as I can't prove it does, yet the caution is there (along with the other more dominant side effects you keep failing to respond to). Some tread lightly into the unknown, it's a core instinct that normal people have. Others put their hand in a hole they can't see into and leave it up to dawinism.
> 
> 
> But never the less I agree that something iffy happened with cannabis. I've never doubted it's healing ability for those who have good reason to use it daily. I do also think that governments claiming they have done little testing on cana over the years is a lie. I think (most likely the US) found that cannabis has good healing properties (side effects aside) yet it's a drug that can not easily be controlled by corporate business. The amount of
> ...


----------



## Flowki (Jun 5, 2019)

You can not prove that weed has no stand alone impact on mental issues, while it does seem to have a stronger accepted link with people who were apparently ''on that path'' I tend to think that is dismissive. You could argue certain soldiers are more prone to ptsd, I'd tend to agree. But you could also argue that the ptsd was very unlikely to have arose in day to day life, war or the likes was above the threshold trigger for said people, so they lost it. I think the same is true with drugs, one person is fine on E, the next not, other fine on heavy canna use, the next not. Also is the complicated issue of drug mixing, many do it.. and understanding how such drugs may interact with each other to worsen possible side effects is anyone's guess.

The real problem with identifying the links between drugs and mental issues is you can not put the same person back in time and test if they were to have issues while not taking X, Y or Z drug. Yet, we do know that heavy drug use of any sort has a correlation with mental issues, be it bringing them out almost ptsd style or not.

Never at any point did I say the severity or frequency of canna side effects are as prominent as other drugs but it is a poor, dismissive argument to condone the over use of cannabis on that basis. Cannabis does have side effects and as the strains/concentrates get stronger and stronger the frequency and severity of those side effects will rise, and then the frequency will rise some more if fully legalized because more people inevitably begin using it. You have to keep in mind, when we were new smokers even so close back as 10 year, dope and low grade weed was everywhere, this meant your body and mind had time to adapt. The kids and even new adult smokers these days have a lot stronger strains (even if only from being better grown) and ever increasing strength of concentrates. I do believe those concentrates especially, will be the prime suspect for triggering the ptsd style shock into psychosis for novice or liberal smokers who get too heavy too quick. Butt hat's ofc worse case side effect, the more frequent side effects are once again over looked as meaningless. Becoming anti social from too much smoking is not a good thing, it's very damaging to family, friend and work ties, to the point continuation becomes life changing.

For the record though, if I was forced to choose the drug my children would one day become addicted to, it would most definitely be cannabis. But that is cannabis in it's most natural state. Weighing up the pros and cons of it and other drugs, it is the lesser of most evils.. but that doesn't make it right. Heavy cannabis use for no good reason is not a good idea.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 6, 2019)

Flowki said:


> You can not prove that weed has no stand alone impact on mental issues, while it does seem to have a stronger accepted link with people who were apparently ''on that path'' I tend to think that is dismissive. You could argue certain soldiers are more prone to ptsd, I'd tend to agree. But you could also argue that the ptsd was very unlikely to have arose in day to day life, war or the likes was above the threshold trigger for said people, so they lost it. I think the same is true with drugs, one person is fine on E, the next not, other fine on heavy canna use, the next not. Also is the complicated issue of drug mixing, many do it.. and understanding how such drugs may interact with each other to worsen possible side effects is anyone's guess.
> 
> The real problem with identifying the links between drugs and mental issues is you can not put the same person back in time and test if they were to have issues while not taking X, Y or Z drug. Yet, we do know that heavy drug use of any sort has a correlation with mental issues, be it bringing them out almost ptsd style or not.
> 
> ...


Piss off you wind bag go and post in The daily Mail comments section. You will get some likes there you fucking troll.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 6, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Piss off you wind bag go and post in The daily Mail comments section. You will get some likes there you fucking troll.


I'm sensing some hostility.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I'm sensing some hostility.


Tell us again why you think people with criminal records for cannabis convictions should not have them scrubbed cos it’s useful to have information on them. Tell us why you cried when you saw someone stoned in Amsterdam.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 7, 2019)

DST said:


> g fairy snips can be arranged.





zeddd said:


> Piss off you wind bag go and post in The daily Mail comments section. You will get some likes there you fucking troll.


I stopped reading at his second essay(post).....like yerself and DST said it can be managed in a proper way whither in a business sense or recreational sence.....he's just blowing steam.......hey D is that a cut from your reveged plant......?looks as good as its always been.......nice to no you've still got it........I had NO choice about letting mine go (fkn gutted)I'm off the smoke for now until I get this fkn medical out the way.......but........still got a stash put away for when its done (love the stuff).........be emailing you as soon as the wife gets off my back about bringing my daughter with me to the dam for a good long weekend..........


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2019)

The other good thing about decrimed would be the selection of excellent clones available at car boots and plant sales. Not skunk plants of course as they should definitely remain illegal as they and only they will send you to the nuthouse.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 7, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Tell us again why you think people with criminal records for cannabis convictions should not have them scrubbed cos it’s useful to have information on them. Tell us why you cried when you saw someone stoned in Amsterdam.


I've given plenty of objective based statements that show heavy cannabis use isn't all positive, tell ''me'' why you think all of them are a none issues. If I am so wrong then you can easily link the facts where all of the issues I've brought up are complete bs. Instead you will call me a name, reference schizophrenia (off topic) and answer nothing on topic. Is it because you are ignorant and know nothing or are you a troll?.

In case you forgot what heavy cannabis use can/could do.

Drug induced psychosis
Enhancing or bringing on depression
Enhancing or brining on anxiety
Memory loss
Irritability
Aggression when not high
Trouble sleeping when not high
High while daily driving, operating machinery or other tasks that could lead to nasty situations (unless heavy weed users stay indoor 24/7, thats a good thing right ^^).
Not exercising as much and eating more leading to weight and/or fitness issues.
Continues heavy smoking of cannabis alone (tobacco aside) can cause a whole range of lung disorders, including cancer.

Most of these side effects lead to poor social connections, connections that are needed to form positive long lasting friendships, relationships, employment and personal well being. The more severe obviously have an effect on quality of life and will also impact mental state thus social outlook etc etc. Since I know you are not going to respond to any of this like an adult, maybe another adult will step in your place. I'm more than willing to take on and think about ideas or counter arguments.

I don't know where the connection was made that just because a person who can grow good weed, they know what they are talking about medically.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I've given plenty of objective based statements that show heavy cannabis use isn't all positive, tell ''me'' why you think all of them are a none issues. If I am so wrong then you can easily link the facts where all of the issues I've brought up are complete bs. Instead you will call me a name, reference schizophrenia (off topic) and answer nothing on topic. Is it because you are ignorant and know nothing or are you a troll?.
> 
> In case you forgot what heavy cannabis use can/could do.
> 
> ...


Cool story man tldr I’m a bit wasted and I’ve got a crane to operate later so I’ll catch up after my shift.


----------



## conor c (Jun 7, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I've given plenty of objective based statements that show heavy cannabis use isn't all positive, tell ''me'' why you think all of them are a none issues. If I am so wrong then you can easily link the facts where all of the issues I've brought up are complete bs. Instead you will call me a name, reference schizophrenia (off topic) and answer nothing on topic. Is it because you are ignorant and know nothing or are you a troll?.
> 
> In case you forgot what heavy cannabis use can/could do.
> 
> ...



You ever even smoked a joint in your life ?..


----------



## conor c (Jun 7, 2019)

Im guessing you dont know anyone personally who has cancer or epilepsy or depression or for whatever who uses weed as it is the ONLY thing that works for them are you saying there wrong there opinion is flawed because some studies say negative things what about all the studies that confirm positive results and the countless people on this planet that only live or enjoy a better quality of life because of this plant ???


----------



## Flowki (Jun 7, 2019)

conor c said:


> Im guessing you dont know anyone personally who has cancer or epilepsy or depression or for whatever who uses weed as it is the ONLY thing that works for them are you saying there wrong there opinion is flawed because some studies say negative things what about all the studies that confirm positive results and the countless people on this planet that only live or enjoy a better quality of life because of this plant ???


This is what happens when you jump into a conversation with ought reading properly. I said the heavy smoking of cannabis has downsides that are only worth the risk if you have good medical reason to heavily smoke it. As I already said, that is because the upsides ''can'' vastly out do the downsides. But that isn't guaranteed, you could take it for pain relief yet end up with depression.

This means that during legalisation those factors on my last post should be taken into account and that it isn't fully accessible to the general public. As you and others have falsely implied... it isn't a magic potion that anybody can freely smoke with no worry about becoming a heavy smoker. With the kind of 0 downsides attitude you and many many people have that is the risk, people take it far too lightly, and they should not, because that leads to over use. Cannabis abuse because of these factors sneaks up on people, I've seen it enough with my own eyes.

I smoke casually and set a limit, I know people who smoke heavy yet have no medical issues, it isn't doing them any favours, they comment on wanting to stop or cut back, why do they say that if it's so harmless?. Maybe they realise they are not getting real upsides because they have no real reason to heavily smoke it?. My uncle used oil for his MS, a work colleague gives it to his epileptic daughter. I've encouraged a few people with pain issues such as arthritis to give oils a go. What I would never do, is recommend anybody to smoke cannabis recreationally or even medically, because of the lung issues that can vastly out weigh the softer upsides. The same as I would not recommend a person to smoke cigarettes or drink alcohol.. because they come with risks that I can not condone for the sake of fun. that isn't to say I have a problem with people doing these things, just that it isn't something I'd deem a responsible encouragement.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2019)

so Buzzkill if you have to do some diy with drills and cement mixers and small diggers you don’t have a smoke first?


----------



## Flowki (Jun 8, 2019)

zeddd said:


> so Buzzkill if you have to do some diy with drills and cement mixers and small diggers you don’t have a smoke first?


I don't smoke or drink when adult duties need taken care of. I also don't smoke or drink during the day unless it's a social function, holiday or things of the likes. If I had a medical reason to take cannabis, that's a different story.. but I would limit any activity that may become dangerous or go with heavier cbd than thc if a particular task must be done by me, if possible.

Sorry if being a responsible adult offends you.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I don't smoke or drink when adult duties need taken care of. I also don't smoke or drink during the day unless it's a social function, holiday or things of the likes. If I had a medical reason to take cannabis, that's a different story.. but I would limit any activity that may become dangerous or go with heavier cbd than thc if a particular task must be done by me, if possible.
> 
> Sorry if being a responsible adult offends you.


What about wood chippers and petrol bonfires?


----------



## conor c (Jun 8, 2019)

What your saying is basically you dont trust people to be responsible for there own actions and life choices so we shouldnt legalise ? Well by that logic everything would be banned


----------



## zeddd (Jun 8, 2019)

conor c said:


> What your saying is basically you dont trust people to be responsible for there own actions and life choices so we shouldnt legalise ? Well by that logic everything would be banned


I think he feels guilty and is psychologically projecting, blaming others for his irresponsible acts and foolishness. Bet he’s used a chain saw smoking a blunt.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 8, 2019)

Do us all a favour.......go and open your own thread......most of us have emphasised your not welcome on this one........we usually chill and have discussions about growing and smoking........so........please exit left.......or right wotever you prefer. ....


----------



## Flowki (Jun 9, 2019)

conor c said:


> What your saying is basically you dont trust people to be responsible for there own actions and life choices so we shouldnt legalise ? Well by that logic everything would be banned


And by your logic everything would be legal. But you don't deal in logic do you.

I know people just like you who feel cocaine should be legal because ''so many people do it''. Do you agree with that?, where does it end?. I can tell you.. it ends in absolute chaos, the very reason why law is a thing.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 9, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Do us all a favour.......go and open your own thread......most of us have emphasised your not welcome on this one........we usually chill and have discussions about growing and smoking........so........please exit left.......or right wotever you prefer. ....




_''Hi all UK growers!

This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!

Post everything and anything you like, assuming it has something to do with weed or UK!

Ill start off with a q now, the prices of weed in ur area, and the strains....post me ur ans.''
_



I'm posting on a topic well within the boundaries of OP's intent.

What do you mean by ''most of us''. 3 people condoning being a pot head have shunted opposing objective, science based views in a topic that has over 9000 pages, to think that you consist of most people here only further highlights your ignorance. If you have a problem with my views respond maturely, if you can't do that then don't respond, unless you enjoy acting like an adolescent. Chilled debates are possible, but only if ''triggered snowflakes'' don't partake. Even if that can not be achieved, the OP didn't specify this should be a chilled topic only, you did. I am within the OP topic and you are demanding otherwise, yet it is me you feel should leave?.


----------



## conor c (Jun 9, 2019)

Flowki said:


> And by your logic everything would be legal. But you don't deal in logic do you.
> 
> I know people just like you who feel cocaine should be legal because ''so many people do it''. Do you agree with that?, where does it end?. I can tell you.. it ends in absolute chaos, the very reason why law is a thing.




Hate cocaine as its pretty inactive for me i got adhd i dont use meds for it either just bud coke aint my choice of drug regardless people gonna use it and legal or not people will if inclined to do so use it so do you think that it should be unregulated sold by criminals contain absolutely anything exactly how does that help anything or benefit people's health ?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2019)

Some plants for the thread.......gg4 started on light dep. 
 
all snuggled up


----------



## Flowki (Jun 10, 2019)

conor c said:


> Hate cocaine as its pretty inactive for me i got adhd i dont use meds for it either just bud coke aint my choice of drug regardless people gonna use it and legal or not people will if inclined to do so use it so do you think that it should be unregulated sold by criminals contain absolutely anything exactly how does that help anything or benefit people's health ?


Many people hate cannabis because it makes them sleepy or unable to complete daily tasks, plenty of people take speed related drugs to have more energy. Does that suddenly make speed ok and weed not?. This is what I am saying, you are not dealing in logic.

Your argument of giving people free choice is flawed because it is dismissive of the deterrent law has on the amount of said action, be it rape, murder, drug use, weapons, fraud.. anything. You very naively assume the typical person is responsible or has a good moral compass. The only reason you have any human rights, the reason a person does not smash your head in with the nearest object when you annoy them, is because of law. Law is so effective that for the most part, it is only a person with mental issues who is going to take away your humans rights. Most reasonable people weight up the odds and realise a huge fine or time/life in jail isn't worth it.

Cannabis is not as bad as the things above. Read that again.. because I keep saying it. However it does have downsides that should be taken serious. It should not be completely legal for anybody to smoke, due to the increase in general population availability and increased consumption > side effects that would follow. On a medical prescription basis (same as heavy pain killers) particularly cannabis oils, yes, 100% legalise it for that. As I said, they are suffering enough that the downsides of cannabis are compensated by the upsides. A normal healthy person heavily smoking cannabis is only getting one subjective upside, enjoyment of being high. That isn't worth the downsides that come with it.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2019)

When 'deterrent' was first used as a tool for control in law making people were stealing loafs of bread and shooting or catching animals on some land owners land. Yet they still done it. I don't believe it is a good factor to base laws on.
Most people don't smash your head in with a rock because they are decent and nice and have no desire to do that to anyone period. Most people don't see life threatening situations in every encounter they have. Holy shit is all I can say to that example.
And we get it, you don't think cannabis should be made available to everyone, fine. Good for you. I don't agree, I have faith in a 'stable society'. You got some positive cannabis news to parlay about?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 10, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Many people hate cannabis because it makes them sleepy or unable to complete daily tasks, plenty of people take speed related drugs to have more energy. Does that suddenly make speed ok and weed not?. This is what I am saying, you are not dealing in logic.
> 
> Your argument of giving people free choice is flawed because it is dismissive of the deterrent law has on the amount of said action, be it rape, murder, drug use, weapons, fraud.. anything. You very naively assume the typical person is responsible or has a good moral compass. The only reason you have any human rights, the reason a person does not smash your head in with the nearest object when you annoy them, is because of law. Law is so effective that for the most part, it is only a person with mental issues who is going to take away your humans rights. Most reasonable people weight up the odds and realise a huge fine or time/life in jail isn't worth it.
> 
> Cannabis is not as bad as the things above. Read that again.. because I keep saying it. However it does have downsides that should be taken serious. It should not be completely legal for anybody to smoke, due to the increase in general population availability and increased consumption > side effects that would follow. On a medical prescription basis (same as heavy pain killers) particularly cannabis oils, yes, 100% legalise it for that. As I said, they are suffering enough that the downsides of cannabis are compensated by the upsides. A normal healthy person heavily smoking cannabis is only getting one subjective upside, enjoyment of being high. That isn't worth the downsides that come with it.


Hey logic man why do you conflate drug use with murder and rape, are you a murdering raping drug user or just a hypocrite who takes drugs then gets on the internet to berate others about smoking weed?


----------



## Flowki (Jun 10, 2019)

DST said:


> When 'deterrent' was first used as a tool for control in law making people were stealing loafs of bread and shooting or catching animals on some land owners land. Yet they still done it. I don't believe it is a good factor to base laws on.
> Most people don't smash your head in with a rock because they are decent and nice and have no desire to do that to anyone period. Most people don't see life threatening situations in every encounter they have. Holy shit is all I can say to that example.
> And we get it, you don't think cannabis should be made available to everyone, fine. Good for you. I don't agree, I have faith in a 'stable society'. You got some positive cannabis news to parlay about?


You are very naive or even ungrateful to the past suffering involved for humans>society to become civil. Your faith in ''stable society'' didn't just happen over night or by indirect collaborative fluke. You suggest the main benefit of law is not a deterrent of darker human nature, that those deterrents don't massively contribute to positive social norms, moral code and a 'stable society' as a result?. If that were true then cuts in police funding and not being covered to intercept motorcycles, should not have lead to the rise in scooter theft and related crime, but it did. Do you feel the new law on using mobile phones while driving was needless and will have no effect?.

Legalising weed for medical use, as I've said multiple times now, is positive.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 11, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Hey logic man why do you conflate drug use with murder and rape, are you a murdering raping drug user or just a hypocrite who takes drugs then gets on the internet to berate others about smoking weed?


Hey irrational man. Heavy drug use has an overwhelming correlation in all levels of crime. Alcohol related rape is high, cocaine/meth related murder is high, theft to fuel drug use is high. Cannabis while illegal covers murder (drug war) and while illegal or not it has and always will have a connection between heavy use and theft, predominantly by young adults or adolescents. Heavy drug use of any sort also has a large probability of violent activity, the likes of dealers beating down people who didn't pay, or the user mugging a person for cash. Two separate people I know served life for a unlucky punch that killed the other person, needless to say the most low level of drug crime can escalate terribly.

Life does sound dandy in your little gated community though. It's difficult to imagine you living somewhere else with such sheltered views.


----------



## conor c (Jun 11, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Many people hate cannabis because it makes them sleepy or unable to complete daily tasks, plenty of people take speed related drugs to have more energy. Does that suddenly make speed ok and weed not?. This is what I am saying, you are not dealing in logic.
> 
> Your argument of giving people free choice is flawed because it is dismissive of the deterrent law has on the amount of said action, be it rape, murder, drug use, weapons, fraud.. anything. You very naively assume the typical person is responsible or has a good moral compass. The only reason you have any human rights, the reason a person does not smash your head in with the nearest object when you annoy them, is because of law. Law is so effective that for the most part, it is only a person with mental issues who is going to take away your humans rights. Most reasonable people weight up the odds and realise a huge fine or time/life in jail isn't worth it.
> 
> Cannabis is not as bad as the things above. Read that again.. because I keep saying it. However it does have downsides that should be taken serious. It should not be completely legal for anybody to smoke, due to the increase in general population availability and increased consumption > side effects that would follow. On a medical prescription basis (same as heavy pain killers) particularly cannabis oils, yes, 100% legalise it for that. As I said, they are suffering enough that the downsides of cannabis are compensated by the upsides. A normal healthy person heavily smoking cannabis is only getting one subjective upside, enjoyment of being high. That isn't worth the downsides that come with it.




This cunt actually thinks police do there jobs nah what they go after is whats easy for them not what should be dealt with ie violent criminals its easier to bust a bunch of people for lesser crimes i mean come on think about it an arrest is an arrest for them so your average copper is gonna go that way


----------



## Flowki (Jun 11, 2019)

conor c said:


> This cunt actually thinks police do there jobs nah what they go after is whats easy for them not what should be dealt with ie violent criminals its easier to bust a bunch of people for lesser crimes i mean come on think about it an arrest is an arrest for them so your average copper is gonna go that way


You are aggressive, emotionally driven, can barely punctuate, have a clear childish anti establishment attitude, and then, smothered with ignorance you expect me to take that post serious?. I imagine what comes next is you playing the adhd card.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 12, 2019)

* seriously


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 12, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Hey irrational man. Heavy drug use has an overwhelming correlation in all levels of crime. Alcohol related rape is high, cocaine/meth related murder is high, theft to fuel drug use is high. Cannabis while illegal covers murder (drug war) and while illegal or not it has and always will have a connection between heavy use and theft, predominantly by young adults or adolescents. Heavy drug use of any sort also has a large probability of violent activity, the likes of dealers beating down people who didn't pay, or the user mugging a person for cash. Two separate people I know served life for a unlucky punch that killed the other person, needless to say the most low level of drug crime can escalate terribly.
> 
> Life does sound dandy in your little gated community though. It's difficult to imagine you living somewhere else with such sheltered views.


Weed isn't comparable to cocaine, other than both being illegal they are incomparible. You argue where is the line drawn, what about alcohol? Ranked by scientists as the most dangerous drugs, not that anyone needs a scientist to tell you that. Everyone is guaranteed to have had some direct experience or witnessed some car crash of a situation where theres been too much booze. 

You smoke too much weed.... It'll pass, you hit the munchies, go to bed and wake up fresh.

You drink too much and the chaos is unmeasurable. 3 in 4 A&E weekend admissions are alcohol related, 3 in 4!

Sure we need laws, to protect me from harm and to stop me harming others. Do I need a law to stop me getting high; on my watch, in my house smoking my herb? Absolutely not.

What stops me getting behind the wheel or operating heavy machinery when Im high AF? My brain. My brain says, mate your too stoned get the f back inside


----------



## Flowki (Jun 12, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> Weed isn't comparable to cocaine, other than both being illegal they are incomparible. You argue where is the line drawn, what about alcohol? Ranked by scientists as the most dangerous drugs, not that anyone needs a scientist to tell you that. Everyone is guaranteed to have had some direct experience or witnessed some car crash of a situation where theres been too much booze.
> 
> You smoke too much weed.... It'll pass, you hit the munchies, go to bed and wake up fresh.
> 
> ...


I have not compared cocaine to green like for like, and have said as much. I also didn't give any specific views on alcohol, certainly didn't defend it. But while on the topic, don't you think it's strange, or a coincidence even. While being legal, ''socially accepted'' and consumed by so many people, alcohol is one of the worse offenders, can you not see cannabis going down a similar path?. Yes the downsides will not be like for like, but as I've mentioned in previous posts, the downsides will be there, in other ways, like individual social break down. That isn't a good downside if you have a family to support, it isn't a good thing even if you don't.. what potential future partner wants to be with a real pot head?, aside from another pot head.

Alcohol is quick to show negative results that much I agree with. Cannabis could do that in rare exceptions but I agree, it's not like that. How ever cannabis does have mid to long term effects that you dismiss because they are not as obvious or you have rose coloured glasses on when it comes to cannabis, like so many others. It is the same mentality that lead to extremely liberal views on alcohol in the uk and why we now have such a big problem with it, among all ages. People didn't respect the implications of over use (be it in one night or long term).

The ''It's my house'' argument is bs. You live in society and are part of it, if you want to make claim to your own house and rules pack up and find a wild spot to claim as your own. You don't get to live in a society and reap only the benefits, it has compromises. One being that by law you have to have your boiler checked to avoid explosions.. you don't just get to do it ''when you feel like it'', because many people will never feel like it.

What stops you getting into a car under the influence is the knowledge of what can go wrong and the consequence to you and those you may hurt. That moral compass is engrained into you by a decent upbringing,that also accounts for abiding by the law or at-least respecting it's necessity if caught on the wrong side. Don't be a fool and project your moral compass onto everybody.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Legalising weed for medical use, as I've said multiple times now, is positive.


ignorant, stupid, naive, ungrateful, blah blah, any other insults, you seem full of them!! I have read enough of your drivel (and honestly, I skipped most of it and completely ignored whole posts, probably because I am ignorant). However even if it was legal, I still wouldn't smash your head in with a stone.

edit, oops, forgot to say, thanks for the positive contribution to the thread re MMJ.


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 12, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I have not compared cocaine to green like for like, and have said as much. I also didn't give any specific views on alcohol, certainly didn't defend it. But while on the topic, don't you think it's strange, or a coincidence even. While being legal, ''socially accepted'' and consumed by so many people, alcohol is one of the worse offenders, can you not see cannabis going down a similar path?. Yes the downsides will not be like for like, but as I've mentioned in previous posts, the downsides will be there, in other ways, like individual social break down. That isn't a good downside if you have a family to support, it isn't a good thing even if you don't.. what potential future partner wants to be with a real pot head?, aside from another pot head.
> 
> Alcohol is quick to show negative results that much I agree with. Cannabis could do that in rare exceptions but I agree, it's not like that. How ever cannabis does have mid to long term effects that you dismiss because they are not as obvious or you have rose coloured glasses on when it comes to cannabis, like so many others. It is the same mentality that lead to extremely liberal views on alcohol in the uk and why we now have such a big problem with it, among all ages. People didn't respect the implications of over use (be it in one night or long term).
> 
> ...


A similar path in what respect? I think its farcical that cannabis is illegal and alcohol is shoved down your throat at almost every social situation outside work, and occasionally at work. 

Of course there will be risk of abuse but those people will, for whatever reason, find some means to get off their face. Whether it's toking, tooting, drinking, crushing up codeine or buzzing gas. I know cause I've been that person. The law is simply an inconvenient obstacle when you're in that position. 

Weed is legal in holland my mate can grow 4 plants in Spain and since its decrimininalisation they've managed to avoid complete anarchy.

I'm supportive of the legal system but that doesnt mean they've got everything right. The fact we're the biggest exporter of medicinal MJ while outlawing it tells how contradictory and backward our legal system can be. Or maybe thats the point, once its legal and anyone can grow it what happens to those profits 

The drugs minister, who openly speaks against legalisation, is married to a guy with a legal canbabis farm! Philip May, the prime minister's husband is linked to cannabis pharma. So it's the law when it suits them


----------



## zeddd (Jun 12, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> A similar path in what respect? I think its farcical that cannabis is illegal and alcohol is shoved down your throat at almost every social situation outside work, and occasionally at work.
> 
> Of course there will be risk of abuse but those people will, for whatever reason, find some means to get off their face. Whether it's toking, tooting, drinking, crushing up codeine or buzzing gas. I know cause I've been that person. The law is simply an inconvenient obstacle when you're in that position.
> 
> ...


Victoria Atkins.

You can’t make this shit up


----------



## Flowki (Jun 12, 2019)

DST said:


> ignorant, stupid, naive, ungrateful, blah blah, any other insults, you seem full of them!! I have read enough of your drivel (and honestly, I skipped most of it and completely ignored whole posts, probably because I am ignorant). However even if it was legal, I still wouldn't smash your head in with a stone.
> 
> edit, oops, forgot to say, thanks for the positive contribution to the thread re MMJ.


You are taking offence to my opinion of your views, I can't help if that insults you. Do you stand by the other posters in suggesting heavy cannabis use has no downsides?. 

Or continue to pick and choose the context that you're comfortable with. ''However even if it was legal, I still wouldn't smash your head in with a stone'' I don't know what you were trying to prove with that.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 12, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> A similar path in what respect? I think its farcical that cannabis is illegal and alcohol is shoved down your throat at almost every social situation outside work, and occasionally at work.
> 
> Of course there will be risk of abuse but those people will, for whatever reason, find some means to get off their face. Whether it's toking, tooting, drinking, crushing up codeine or buzzing gas. I know cause I've been that person. The law is simply an inconvenient obstacle when you're in that position.
> 
> ...


What's farcical is peoples disregard to any side effects of heavy cannabis use. Nobody seems to want to get into that, aside from bashing my previous statements out of context. Have any of you even met people with a real cannabis problem?. The similar path is obvious if you are not bias, it's the increase in general use combined with the lack of acknowledgement for any side effects of heavy consumption. Look at those taking part in this discussion, the ignorance of those side effects that they demonstrate is the perfect example, so multiply that by a nation. Same thing that happened with alcohol.

You again use alcohol as a greater evil to excuse cannabis. And again, I never said alcohol abuse is a good thing either.

Holland and Spain are two different country's. You can look for some insight but fundamentally, just because X country is doing something, it doesn't mean everybody should follow. 30 year ago when everybody in the uk were oblivious to setting in motion multiple generation drinking problems, would you have said it was ok for other country's to copy us and have 6 pubs on every street?. But again, If you think cannabis has no downsides and telling people this will lead to no ill effect, then why would you consider what I've said.

The legal system is ofc not perfect, don't think I'm oblivious or in agreement to the contradictions. Again though, it's a case of you using a greater evil to justify a smaller one.


----------



## Rowdybuds (Jun 13, 2019)

Flowki said:


> What's farcical is peoples disregard to any side effects of heavy cannabis use. Nobody seems to want to get into that, aside from bashing my previous statements out of context. Have any of you even met people with a real cannabis problem?. The similar path is obvious if you are not bias, it's the increase in general use combined with the lack of acknowledgement for any side effects of heavy consumption. Look at those taking part in this discussion, the ignorance of those side effects that they demonstrate is the perfect example, so multiply that by a nation. Same thing that happened with alcohol.
> 
> You again use alcohol as a greater evil to excuse cannabis. And again, I never said alcohol abuse is a good thing either.
> 
> ...


Please link evidence eg clinical studies of heavy cannabis use alone causing side effects and actual diagnosis of these side effects I would be interested in reading those. cheers Rowdy


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2019)

Flowki said:


> You are taking offence to my opinion of your views, I can't help if that insults you. Do you stand by the other posters in suggesting heavy cannabis use has no downsides?.
> 
> Or continue to pick and choose the context that you're comfortable with. ''However even if it was legal, I still wouldn't smash your head in with a stone'' I don't know what you were trying to prove with that.


Bahahaha, I am not taking offence at all. This is the internet. You don't know me, I don't know you. 
If you can't figure out why I made that statement I really don't care.
doei schatje,


----------



## zeddd (Jun 13, 2019)

Flowki said:


> What's farcical is peoples disregard to any side effects of heavy cannabis use. Nobody seems to want to get into that, aside from bashing my previous statements out of context. Have any of you even met people with a real cannabis problem?. The similar path is obvious if you are not bias, it's the increase in general use combined with the lack of acknowledgement for any side effects of heavy consumption. Look at those taking part in this discussion, the ignorance of those side effects that they demonstrate is the perfect example, so multiply that by a nation. Same thing that happened with alcohol.
> 
> You again use alcohol as a greater evil to excuse cannabis. And again, I never said alcohol abuse is a good thing either.
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up and piss off Tory boy


----------



## conor c (Jun 13, 2019)

Flowki said:


> You are aggressive, emotionally driven, can barely punctuate, have a clear childish anti establishment attitude, and then, smothered with ignorance you expect me to take that post serious?. I imagine what comes next is you playing the adhd card.



Nah your just a cunt im very highly educated actually and i bet i have been accredited with more than you have ever achieved in your life so you go ahead and make your observations wrong as they are

Are you a cop flowki ? Cos im beginning to think you are one that or you have a penchant for them ???


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2019)

Rowdybuds said:


> Please link evidence eg clinical studies of heavy cannabis use alone causing side effects and actual diagnosis of these side effects I would be interested in reading those. cheers Rowdy


Cannabis toxicity is real. Ask @curious old fart And more people are diagnosed with it now than ever. It's like being on a long whitey by the sounds of it. COF was constantly being sick. He had to take a hiatus from consuming it. Not sure if its caused through eating or smoking. Regardless, doesn't change my view on legalisation. Life is for sure a balance but I think there are.many things you can balance your life with.


----------



## conor c (Jun 13, 2019)

I really dont think any human being could consume enough cannabis to be toxic what your describing sounds more like cannabis hyperemesis syndrome rare but some people can get it


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2019)

conor c said:


> I really dont think any human being could consume enough cannabis to be toxic what your describing sounds more like cannabis hyperemesis syndrome rare but some people can get it


actually it's called cyclic vomiting and Doctors in the US are linking this to increased cannabis use.


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 13, 2019)

DST said:


> Cannabis toxicity is real. Ask @curious old fart And more people are diagnosed with it now than ever. It's like being on a long whitey by the sounds of it. COF was constantly being sick. He had to take a hiatus from consuming it. Not sure if its caused through eating or smoking. Regardless, doesn't change my view on legalisation. Life is for sure a balance but I think there are.many things you can balance your life with.


The world certainly has plenty of people who can't do things in moderation, myself included. I've lost everything gambling, I've spent everything on cocaine, i ate so much junk food I was morbidly obese for about 5 years, I'm a binge alcoholic.

Should my lack of self control mean others can't enjoy these things, minus the cocaine. 

If you're smoking so much weed that it's daily/heavily/toxic, it is not the weed that's the problem. There's some other underlying issue imho. 

So they're self medicating or self exluding for whatever reason, so everyone else who enjoys a toke of a generally non addictive substance should be penalised? When I worked nights I used to drink 10+ coffees a shift, now there's a dangerous substance. When I was caffeinated i was at times off my face/driving luje a maniac, and when I was off it I was angry AF. And when I hadnt had some in a couple of days I had bad withdrawal. Should we ban coffee since I can't moderate my own personal use.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> The world certainly has plenty of people who can't do things in moderation, myself included. I've lost everything gambling, I've spent everything on cocaine, i ate so much junk food I was morbidly obese for about 5 years, I'm a binge alcoholic.
> 
> Should my lack of self control mean others can't enjoy these things, minus the cocaine.
> 
> ...


nope, cannabis should not be banned. coffee should also not be banned alcohol should also not be banned.


----------



## Rowdybuds (Jun 13, 2019)

DST said:


> Cannabis toxicity is real. Ask @curious old fart And more people are diagnosed with it now than ever. It's like being on a long whitey by the sounds of it. COF was constantly being sick. He had to take a hiatus from consuming it. Not sure if its caused through eating or smoking. Regardless, doesn't change my view on legalisation. Life is for sure a balance but I think there are.many things you can balance your life with.


Yeah went through something similar though not diagnosed due to it not being legal, had a break and I'm good now. I think more diagnosis will come out once it is legalised and people can talk to their doctors about cannabis use and the doctors opinions will or won't be backed with actual studies and research. It was more of a loaded question to see if his opinions are based on any research or just a show about a kid in holland lol I'm all for legalisation prohabition doesn't and has never worked imo


----------



## Flowki (Jun 13, 2019)

conor c said:


> Nah your just a cunt im very highly educated actually and i bet i have been accredited with more than you have ever achieved in your life so you go ahead and make your observations wrong as they are
> 
> Are you a cop flowki ? Cos im beginning to think you are one that or you have a penchant for them ???


Calling me a cunt because I have an opposing opinion is not very intelligent, it is what it is.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 13, 2019)

DST said:


> Bahahaha, I am not taking offence at all. This is the internet. You don't know me, I don't know you.
> If you can't figure out why I made that statement I really don't care.
> doei schatje,


Well I'm glad it isn't personal.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 13, 2019)

Rowdybuds said:


> Yeah went through something similar though not diagnosed due to it not being legal, had a break and I'm good now. I think more diagnosis will come out once it is legalised and people can talk to their doctors about cannabis use and the doctors opinions will or won't be backed with actual studies and research. It was more of a loaded question to see if his opinions are based on any research or just a show about a kid in holland lol I'm all for legalisation prohabition doesn't and has never worked imo


That isn't the right answer, you are suggesting to leap before you look. As you've just said diagnosing side effects of cannabis over use is difficult, not only because they are complex and some subtle, but that many people don't come forward with it for various reasons. One being that they haven't even made the connection cannabis is the issue.

Over use side effects are there, I've read enough and seen enough with close friends and family, if you'd seen the same you'd understand the damage it can do. So the idea is to fully legalise with poor info and general populace naivety toward the downsides of over use (like the posters around here) and then just see what happens?. That's a bad plan, in-fact it isn't even a plan.


----------



## Rowdybuds (Jun 13, 2019)

Flowki said:


> That isn't the right answer, you are suggesting to leap before you look. As you've just said diagnosing side effects of cannabis over use is difficult, not only because they are complex and some subtle, but that many people don't come forward with it for various reasons. One being that they haven't even made the connection cannabis is the issue.
> 
> Over use side effects are there, I've read enough and seen enough with close friends and family, if you'd seen the same you'd understand the damage it can do. So the idea is to fully legalise with poor info and general populace naivety toward the downsides of over use (like the posters around here) and then just see what happens?. That's a bad plan, in-fact it isn't even a plan.


In your opinion. And no it has been legalised in other countries for years now and has never been illegal in others for example, are we not to look to them for information and knowledge. Diagnosis is difficult because it is illegal to research it in many countries that have the ability to research it properly. People cannot make connections unless educated on issues. Your family and friends aren't a conclusive study, are they honest with you about their other drug use? are there social or economic issues as well? mental health issues in the family? and a link to the info you've read if possible so every one can educate themselves. You seem to make assumptions on what everyone knows or doesn't based on if you agree with it or not. Maybe people do know and aren't naive to the issues but feel the benefit to many outweight the negatives to the few. A plan can fail but can also work inaction never solves anything.


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2019)

Evening lads 
@zeddd if u don't get sorted drop us a message pal
Just smashed 2 sofas up fuck me what a job! Can fit them in the car now in one trip on my ones proper loner me lol wont even ask for help haha


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2019)

Noticed something about criminal records holding us back and that shits real I'm certified for all sorts of stuff from electronics to programming to cyber security will anyone touch me with a barge pole will they fuck! In my view everyone deserves a second chance because not all but some people do change like myself I was a violent person now I'm a father to 5 children and people don't believe I'm the same person anymore and it's only been 16 years


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2019)

Also I had to find my own way to provide legal by being self employed but I could never compete with the larger corps due to criminal rec 
Oh well make the best of what you can is the message I'm getting across lol


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 14, 2019)

DST said:


> ignorant, stupid, naive, ungrateful, blah blah, any other insults, you seem full of them!! I have read enough of your drivel (and honestly, I skipped most of it and completely ignored whole posts, probably because I am ignorant). However even if it was legal, I still wouldn't smash your head in with a stone.
> 
> edit, oops, forgot to say, thanks for the positive contribution to the thread re MMJ.


Yep....I've done the same.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 14, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Calling me a cunt because I have an opposing opinion is not very intelligent, it is what it is.


I smoked HEAVILY for the past 5 years.......before not so much,joint at bedtime mostly.....my point being,I've gave up smoking (for the time being)with ABSOLUTELY no adverse effects (except boredom lol)the peeps who say cannabis has caused them psychological problems r people with either a week level of self esteem or imo have a week mind to start off with......is seems to be mostly the younger generation with little experience of life that use cannabis as a reason as to why they feel depressed,stressed or any outher reason the feel fit to use........starring at a mobile phone for most of their adult lifes would imo be more their reason for any psychological probs they suffer from......


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2019)

Hence the these silicon valley heads banning their kids from tech 
It really does have that much effect on it


----------



## makka (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2019)

I was stoned 24/7 for 10 years, stopped completely one day and felt way more wasted being straight initially.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 14, 2019)

Rowdybuds said:


> In your opinion. And no it has been legalised in other countries for years now and has never been illegal in others for example, are we not to look to them for information and knowledge. Diagnosis is difficult because it is illegal to research it in many countries that have the ability to research it properly. People cannot make connections unless educated on issues. Your family and friends aren't a conclusive study, are they honest with you about their other drug use? are there social or economic issues as well? mental health issues in the family? and a link to the info you've read if possible so every one can educate themselves. You seem to make assumptions on what everyone knows or doesn't based on if you agree with it or not. Maybe people do know and aren't naive to the issues but feel the benefit to many outweight the negatives to the few. A plan can fail but can also work inaction never solves anything.


Most of the studies I read were on google scholar, I can't link you to a particular one as I formed my opinions on the whole, on top of what I've seen it do to people over decades. You can key the obvious words yourself and get to reading. I use to think canna was mostly side effect free, I changed my mind after reading and spending real time listening to people I know (the reason I started reading) who were and some still are destroying themselves with it. One thing I realised is it does not play well with depression (I make no claims if it creates or just worsens it) they all said the same thing, Im smoking too much, it's making me worse. Other people in different circles also talked about memory loss of all the heavy smokers I know, it's a common theme. 

The memory loss thing is real I know that much for certain, it created a big dispute with a family member and friend. He had agreed to do something but days later it didn't get done, when asked why not he said he never agreed to do it. Then he was accused of lying but in truth he was too stoned, like always.. and forgot he agreed to it. We spent a lot of time together and I've been with him when things happened that he has no recollection of, even down to things he has said and done. A lot of times when I tell him he can remember '''awww shit yeah'' but not always. He also told me that sometimes he confuses a dream with something he was doing when too stoned. Obviously this is not casual smoking, rather heavy daily smoking. However I agree fully with you, of all the drugs to over use cannabis is probably the least punishing out there, but that doesn't make it ok. Over use is over use... and all these people claiming they smoked heavy for 5-10 year with no side effects are either lucky or they are not aware of the damage that has been done. The friends you could have lost over it, the job or partner strain it created, and so on. Heavy smokers in this country are not on the whole outgoing people with responsible jobs.. it's as if cannabis is their comfort blanket, aka face the world and grow up.

Again, using other country's as a legalisation argument is flawed because it automatically assumes said country is right, and that isn't true.

I also stated multiple times that I think heavy cannabis use is justified if you have a good medical reason to use it. I don't think it's justified if you are doing it just for the high, even if the only side effect is the cost, and that isn't a small deal with dependent family on low income.

I never said inaction. Legalise medically, keep it illegal for recreational while they do more research. Making that distinction sends the message that it is medication and you need a good reason to heavily use it, because you do.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 14, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I smoked HEAVILY for the past 5 years.......before not so much,joint at bedtime mostly.....my point being,I've gave up smoking (for the time being)with ABSOLUTELY no adverse effects (except boredom lol)the peeps who say cannabis has caused them psychological problems r people with either a week level of self esteem or imo have a week mind to start off with......is seems to be mostly the younger generation with little experience of life that use cannabis as a reason as to why they feel depressed,stressed or any outher reason the feel fit to use........starring at a mobile phone for most of their adult lifes would imo be more their reason for any psychological probs they suffer from......


Right, so they are weak people who in essence are worth the sacrifice so that those who can handle it can smoke freely. It's the same mentality as not having life guards at a pool, if they can't swim fuck em.

You have any other opinions on offer, other than returning to cave man survival of the fittest?.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 14, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Most of the studies I read were on google scholar, I can't link you to a particular one as I formed my opinions on the whole, on top of what I've seen it do to people over decades. You can key the obvious words yourself and get to reading. I use to think canna was mostly side effect free, I changed my mind after reading and spending real time listening to people I know (the reason I started reading) who were and some still are destroying themselves with it. One thing I realised is it does not play well with depression (I make no claims if it creates or just worsens it) they all said the same thing, Im smoking too much, it's making me worse. Other people in different circles also talked about memory loss of all the heavy smokers I know, it's a common theme.
> 
> The memory loss thing is real I know that much for certain, it created a big dispute with a family member and friend. He had agreed to do something but days later it didn't get done, when asked why not he said he never agreed to do it. Then he was accused of lying but in truth he was too stoned, like always.. and forgot he agreed to it. We spent a lot of time together and I've been with him when things happened that he has no recollection of, even down to things he has said and done. A lot of times when I tell him he can remember '''awww shit yeah'' but not always. He also told me that sometimes he confuses a dream with something he was doing when too stoned. Obviously this is not casual smoking, rather heavy daily smoking. However I agree fully with you, of all the drugs to over use cannabis is probably the least punishing out there, but that doesn't make it ok. Over use is over use... and all these people claiming they smoked heavy for 5-10 year with no side effects are either lucky or they are not aware of the damage that has been done. The friends you could have lost over it, the job or partner strain it created, and so on. Heavy smokers in this country are not on the whole outgoing people with responsible jobs.. it's as if cannabis is their comfort blanket, aka face the world and grow up.
> 
> ...


How’s the weather in st Petersburg today comrade?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2019)

hope all is well @makka 

a new chuck of mine. the dog x dirt nap (ghost OG x do-si-dos)


----------



## Rowdybuds (Jun 15, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Most of the studies I read were on google scholar, I can't link you to a particular one as I formed my opinions on the whole, on top of what I've seen it do to people over decades. You can key the obvious words yourself and get to reading. I use to think canna was mostly side effect free, I changed my mind after reading and spending real time listening to people I know (the reason I started reading) who were and some still are destroying themselves with it. One thing I realised is it does not play well with depression (I make no claims if it creates or just worsens it) they all said the same thing, Im smoking too much, it's making me worse. Other people in different circles also talked about memory loss of all the heavy smokers I know, it's a common theme.
> 
> The memory loss thing is real I know that much for certain, it created a big dispute with a family member and friend. He had agreed to do something but days later it didn't get done, when asked why not he said he never agreed to do it. Then he was accused of lying but in truth he was too stoned, like always.. and forgot he agreed to it. We spent a lot of time together and I've been with him when things happened that he has no recollection of, even down to things he has said and done. A lot of times when I tell him he can remember '''awww shit yeah'' but not always. He also told me that sometimes he confuses a dream with something he was doing when too stoned. Obviously this is not casual smoking, rather heavy daily smoking. However I agree fully with you, of all the drugs to over use cannabis is probably the least punishing out there, but that doesn't make it ok. Over use is over use... and all these people claiming they smoked heavy for 5-10 year with no side effects are either lucky or they are not aware of the damage that has been done. The friends you could have lost over it, the job or partner strain it created, and so on. Heavy smokers in this country are not on the whole outgoing people with responsible jobs.. it's as if cannabis is their comfort blanket, aka face the world and grow up.
> 
> ...


As my grandfather used to say opinions are like arseholes everyones got one lol and i'll leave it there, I hope your friends and your family get well dude. Rowdy


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Calling me a cunt because I have an opposing opinion is not very intelligent, it is what it is.


Im Scottish we call everyone cunt ie this cunt that cunt every cunt i wasnt using it as a insult you have a right to your opinions whether i agree or not


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2019)

DST said:


> actually it's called cyclic vomiting and Doctors in the US are linking this to increased cannabis use.


Yeah but i doubt its due to toxicity look at cannabis and its ld50 is it possible this cyclic vomiting is linked to an allergy of some kind? i must admit Dst i aint heard of this and will look into this condition as im intrigued now you brought it up


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2019)

makka said:


> Noticed something about criminal records holding us back and that shits real I'm certified for all sorts of stuff from electronics to programming to cyber security will anyone touch me with a barge pole will they fuck! In my view everyone deserves a second chance because not all but some people do change like myself I was a violent person now I'm a father to 5 children and people don't believe I'm the same person anymore and it's only been 16 years



Agreed i know many in a similar situation people make mistakes if we learn from them and change then thats what counts aint it well what should matter imo anyway


----------



## makka (Jun 15, 2019)

Cyclic vomiting is real my friend has it and when he pangs hard it comes back and when he stops smoking or only a little quantity a bit weekly no effects it's strange one


----------



## makka (Jun 15, 2019)

DST said:


> hope all is well @makka
> 
> a new chuck of mine. the dog x dirt nap (ghost OG x do-si-dos)
> View attachment 4349946


Looking lovely as usual D m8 hopefully have something for you soon wink wink lol from the same cut you have came all that time back the original off ya dog mum


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2019)

makka said:


> Cyclic vomiting is real my friend has it and when he pangs hard it comes back and when he stops smoking or only a little quantity a bit weekly no effects it's strange one


Oh i aint doubting if its real or not i just mean i dont know enough on it


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2019)

makka said:


> Looking lovely as usual D m8 hopefully have something for you soon wink wink lol from the same cut you have came all that time back the original off ya dog mum


good to hear the mut is still wagging its tail over there


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2019)

conor c said:


> Yeah but i doubt its due to toxicity look at cannabis and its ld50 is it possible this cyclic vomiting is linked to an allergy of some kind? i must admit Dst i aint heard of this and will look into this condition as im intrigued now you brought it up


I never heard of it until @curious old fart told me. I wouldn't begin to have a clue about it to be honest and or the causes, triggers etc.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 15, 2019)

conor c said:


> Im Scottish we call everyone cunt ie this cunt that cunt every cunt i wasnt using it as a insult you have a right to your opinions whether i agree or not


aye that's why ye daint use slang on the net coz al the warld el see it n the daint na what ya on a boot. Ye daft scotesh cunt.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 15, 2019)

Rowdybuds said:


> As my grandfather used to say opinions are like arseholes everyones got one lol and i'll leave it there, I hope your friends and your family get well dude. Rowdy


Can't argue with that, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## conor c (Jun 16, 2019)

Flowki said:


> aye that's why ye daint use slang on the net coz al the warld el see it n the daint na what ya on a boot. Ye daft scotesh cunt.


Aye thats it being racist is so intelligent isn't it ? Your logic is fucked mate plus this is a uk growers thread or have you forgotten about this ?


----------



## makka (Jun 16, 2019)

DST said:


> good to hear the mut is still wagging its tail over there


The pound won't catch him that easy lol he's had a couple litters since lmao


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 16, 2019)

Edit to nothing


----------



## McFrosticles (Jun 16, 2019)

Edit to say nada


----------



## Flowki (Jun 16, 2019)

conor c said:


> Aye thats it being racist is so intelligent isn't it ? Your logic is fucked mate plus this is a uk growers thread or have you forgotten about this ?


I can't tell if you're serious or not ;p, ironic if you really couldn't tell I was joking, and then again because it shows exactly why you don't speak local, or maybe pretending not to miss understand was your joke and the irony is all on me  too many plot twists in this one. By the way captain conor, Geordies say aye too.


----------



## Flowki (Jun 16, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> Edit to nothing


2 quote notifications from you leading to blank posts, would be bull shitting to say I'm not curious?.


----------



## conor c (Jun 17, 2019)

Flowki said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not ;p, ironic if you really couldn't tell I was joking, and then again because it shows exactly why you don't speak local, or maybe pretending not to miss understand was your joke and the irony is all on me  too many plot twists in this one. By the way captain conor, Geordies say aye too.


They say aye cos it was part of Scotland long ago


----------



## Flowki (Jun 17, 2019)

conor c said:


> They say aye cos it was part of Scotland long ago


Old English used it in the 1500's as a vote ''yes'', saxons used it around that time too, middle English Northumbria continued this pocket of language while the south advanced in wording. I don't think Scots were speaking English back then aside from south east. It's more likely that while trading, south east Scottish were learning it from Northumbria, geographically the north east of England, and then spreading it across Scotland. It kinda makes sense, ''I'' in a vote means yes, trading for goods, do you want that item ''aye''.

Not trying to be a dick, just saying it's likely that north east England and South east Scotland shaped our accents together. And it makes sense, south England to this day, who continue to refine fine English have a condescending view of anybody past Yorkshire. Not all southerners of course.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2019)

the dog flower rosin.
 
Warning label: people with psychosis take care.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Old English used it in the 1500's as a vote ''yes'', saxons used it around that time too, middle English Northumbria continued this pocket of language while the south advanced in wording. I don't think Scots were speaking English back then aside from south east. It's more likely that while trading, south east Scottish were learning it from Northumbria, geographically the north east of England, and then spreading it across Scotland. It kinda makes sense, ''I'' in a vote means yes, trading for goods, do you want that item ''aye''.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick, just saying it's likely that north east England and South east Scotland shaped our accents together. And it makes sense, south England to this day, who continue to refine fine English have a condescending view of anybody past Yorkshire. Not all southerners of course.


Some cunt can Google


----------



## zeddd (Jun 17, 2019)

DST said:


> the dog flower rosin.
> View attachment 4351164
> Warning label: people with psychosis take care.


I tried the dog weed once with Rambo, ffs I was driving home at 50


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2019)

zeddd said:


> I tried the dog weed once with Rambo, ffs I was driving home at 50


lol, some strains can slow life right down. very narcotic she is


----------



## conor c (Jun 18, 2019)

DST said:


> the dog flower rosin.
> View attachment 4351164
> Warning label: people with psychosis take care.


That looks the shit


----------



## conor c (Jun 18, 2019)

DST said:


> the dog flower rosin.
> View attachment 4351164
> Warning label: people with psychosis take care.


Is that chemdawg or stardawg or some other strain ?


----------



## Flowki (Jun 18, 2019)

DST said:


> the dog flower rosin.
> View attachment 4351164
> Warning label: people with psychosis take care.


Now you are getting it.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Now you are getting it.


You aren’t


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2019)

conor c said:


> Is that chemdawg or stardawg or some other strain ?


nope mate, it's my own cross called The Dog. It's been around for nearly a decade now. Was once named in High Times top 20 strongest strains in the World. Was also the strongest tested indica strain in Amsterdam a few years ago. it's a cross of OG kush crossed with og kush x ECSD (aka headband or sour kush from DNA genetics). I originally called it Divit OG, but it was eventually abbreviated to D-OG, then it just became "the dog".


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2019)

DST said:


> I never heard of it until @curious old fart told me. I wouldn't begin to have a clue about it to be honest and or the causes, triggers etc.


It's real. After having cyclic vomiting for the last 3 years I finally took a break from cannabis and haven't been sick since. And my appetite is back and I'm feeling better than I have been in years. I love my cannabis, but sometimes you need to take a break. I was consuming 24/7 for the last 8 years with concentrates and medibles for the last 3.


----------



## conor c (Jun 19, 2019)

DST said:


> nope mate, it's my own cross called The Dog. It's been around for nearly a decade now. Was once named in High Times top 20 strongest strains in the World. Was also the strongest tested indica strain in Amsterdam a few years ago. it's a cross of OG kush crossed with og kush x ECSD (aka headband or sour kush from DNA genetics). I originally called it Divit OG, but it was eventually abbreviated to D-OG, then it just became "the dog".



Nice sounds the tits


----------



## conor c (Jun 19, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> It's real. After having cyclic vomiting for the last 3 years I finally took a break from cannabis and haven't been sick since. And my appetite is back and I'm feeling better than I have been in years. I love my cannabis, but sometimes you need to take a break. I was consuming 24/7 for the last 8 years with concentrates and medibles for the last 3.


Glad your feeling better hopefully one day you can enjoy your weed again without the downsides mate like i said i never doubted it just ive never met anyone with this condition


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2019)

The doctor suggested that cannabis might be the problem but I was adamant that cannabis wasn't the cause until I took a break. Normally a hot shower will clear the symptoms, but that didn't work for me, so I dismissed it as the reason for my vomiting. Until I was recovering from a bout and was starting to feel better and took two hits, which made me sick again. That was the last time I smoked. They say it takes 90 days for it to clear your system and I'm somewhere around 70. As a former cigarette smoker, I miss smoking more than the cannabis. I'll probably try it again, but at this time I don't have a desire. However, I am still growing.


----------



## conor c (Jun 20, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> The doctor suggested that cannabis might be the problem but I was adamant that cannabis wasn't the cause until I took a break. Normally a hot shower will clear the symptoms, but that didn't work for me, so I dismissed it as the reason for my vomiting. Until I was recovering from a bout and was starting to feel better and took two hits, which made me sick again. That was the last time I smoked. They say it takes 90 days for it to clear your system and I'm somewhere around 70. As a former cigarette smoker, I miss smoking more than the cannabis. I'll probably try it again, but at this time I don't have a desire. However, I am still growing.


as they say old habits die hard i reckon i would always grow it whether im smoking it or not i find once you got that growing bug its with you forever i think and thats definitely a good thing


----------



## BAWBAG'69 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yeah I'm the same, sometimes tending my plants is as chilling as a smoke.


----------



## conor c (Jun 21, 2019)

BAWBAG'69 said:


> Yeah I'm the same, sometimes tending my plants is as chilling as a smoke.


Yeah i know what you mean i find tending em calming as hell i know a few who see it differently but i dont see it as a chore lol its always a pleasure


----------



## BAWBAG'69 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hehehe, yeah, even the likes of me with my £15, coat hanger and shoe lace type set up I've learnt to really appreciate the appearance of a new leaf and the return of healthy green colour to replace the sickly yellow, small victories making me a happy man.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2019)

I had some yage ceremonies in the amazon, one was in the daytime, in the trip I could see all these lines and grids coming out of these jungle plants wrapping themselves around all the animals and people in the jungle. 
I was off my nut tho.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 21, 2019)

First pic (GG/4..blue cheese) 2 big plants......defo calminng. .......second pic 8 GG4 8 blue cheese lol defo not calming.........as long as you keep things within your own comfort zone growing weed is a cure in its own (trust me I no)....but......it's easy to get ahead of yourself and end up putting yourself under a whole load of pressure. ....rewards r huge.....but ......it takes alot of the fun(if that's the right word)out of it.......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 21, 2019)

Everyone's gotta have a dog (again thx D).......


----------



## conor c (Jun 21, 2019)

zeddd said:


> I had some yage ceremonies in the amazon, one was in the daytime, in the trip I could see all these lines and grids coming out of these jungle plants wrapping themselves around all the animals and people in the jungle.
> I was off my nut tho.


That sounds like one hell of a trip


----------



## zeddd (Jul 6, 2019)

Them fireballs are strong @DST, the sativa leaning purple at 10 weeks is trippy weed. I’m revenging the two I flowered, both excellent can’t kill em


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Them fireballs are strong @DST, the sativa leaning purple at 10 weeks is trippy weed. I’m revenging the two I flowered, both excellent can’t kill em


good news z. I also found a sat leaner which just tasted like pure haze, was insane. wish I'd kept that pheno but circumstances didn't allow. good luck on the reveg.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2019)

just about to put this FB into flower.


----------



## Beansly (Jul 7, 2019)

It's called Cannabinoid Hyperemesis and it's real. If you wake up and puke, then have to take a hot shower to calm down, then you probably have it.
It's brought on by years of daily heavy usage and the only way to cure it is to stop smoking. Includes nausea, cyclical vomiting and extreme stomach discomfort. It's rare though. They don't know what causes it and why some people get it and some people don't, but I actully went to the emergency room for it not even a few months ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2019)

Beansly said:


> It's called Cannabinoid Hyperemesis and it's real. If you wake up and puke, then have to take a hot shower to calm down, then you probably have it.
> It's brought on by years of daily heavy usage and the only way to cure it is to stop smoking. Includes nausea, cyclical vomiting and extreme stomach discomfort. It's rare though. They don't know what causes it and why some people get it and some people don't, but I actully went to the emergency room for it not even a few months ago.


The hot shower didn't work for me which is why I said that cannabis wasn't the problem. It's been 3 months since I stopped consuming and I haven't been sick since.


----------



## Beansly (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh ok. I didn't know anyone's stake in the story, I was just talkin about my experience. But yeah there's definitely negative side effects


----------



## scrambo (Jul 25, 2019)

hows people doing then? anyone dead? nicked?


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

scrambo said:


> hows people doing then? anyone dead? nicked?


They've all melted


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2019)

scrambo said:


> hows people doing then? anyone dead? nicked?


everyone's transcended onto a higher plain.....called Instrgeam


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 15, 2019)

Wasn't in trouble but gave it up for the summer,although things r looking promising for the future .........more to come about that when it happens. ............my guess is no ones got probs were all getting along with wot we do and will comment on any probs (OR GOSSIP.)just pulling on some GG4 I've been keeping.............been fkn hard ......peeps looking for it freinds keep bugging me for it.........defo the best smoke I've ever spoken and I've been blowing on off few year now .......makes u appreciated a smoke .......yes......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2019)

scrambo said:


> hows people doing then? anyone dead? nicked?


I died 6 days ago so probably smell quite bad, hows you?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 15, 2019)

Btw is there any gg4 cut about?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 17, 2019)

Although its a hard one with a smoke a I had with a freind............it was actually grown by a well known member on this site......wot a smoke guys.......can't remember the name of it.?.....perhaps the donnerr will refresh my memory...........GREAT SMOKE


----------



## TenerifeJon (Aug 19, 2019)

Hate to post on a public group but need cuts badly 70 Essex any one can help me out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 31, 2019)

Alright fellas long time no see just watching the boxing smoking a fat cookie dawg spliff with a few cans and the odd cheeky crack pipe here n there.....life ay


----------



## gazza0312 (Sep 3, 2019)

Any decent concentrates about struggling to find them near me .. newcastle


----------



## scrambo (Sep 8, 2019)

zeddd said:


> I died 6 days ago so probably smell quite bad, hows you?


howdy mate

yeah im not too bad Z, still gyming it most days and behaving meself with the drugs etc dont even smoke much either now, lifes pretty boring tbh mate but deffo alot less hassle than it use to be lol going on hols this weekend am well looking forward to that some big all inc resort in spain with the missus and kids am gonna need a new liver after 10nights there lol

hows you? what you up to nowdays?


----------



## scrambo (Sep 8, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright fellas long time no see just watching the boxing smoking a fat cookie dawg spliff with a few cans and the odd cheeky crack pipe here n there.....life ay


howdy ghet been a fucking long time mate, hope you and the family are all good.

still smoking that shit tho tut tut lol 3yrs this xmas since i last touched it.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2019)

scrambo said:


> howdy mate
> 
> yeah im not too bad Z, still gyming it most days and behaving meself with the drugs etc dont even smoke much either now, lifes pretty boring tbh mate but deffo alot less hassle than it use to be lol going on hols this weekend am well looking forward to that some big all inc resort in spain with the missus and kids am gonna need a new liver after 10nights there lol
> 
> hows you? what you up to nowdays?


Straightened out, got into old man boxing, moved to the countryside,smashing the shit out of the locals and getting a few black eyes, all very friendly if you like a scrap. But yeah back working 12 hour days and no puff except vape poo, booze only at weekends kinda vibe.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 8, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright fellas long time no see just watching the boxing smoking a fat cookie dawg spliff with a few cans and the odd cheeky crack pipe here n there.....life ay


Where’s my fucking money you cunt?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well its been a while since ive been on here. See theres a few of the oldies still about how u guys all keeping?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm sure their still their in the back round..........waiting till someone with plant in need of help chimes in........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm back from sober to 2 splits around this time egh night.......for the simple reason..........it gets me a sound sleep.....,.........


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2019)

irish4:20 said:


> Well its been a while since ive been on here. See theres a few of the oldies still about how u guys all keeping?


yeh lad. you good?


----------



## irish4:20 (Sep 26, 2019)

DST said:


> yeh lad. you good?


Yeah good man keeping well. Hows u been?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Where’s my fucking money you cunt?


Your fucking money??? The package was intercepted...ya know, it happens quite a lot when folk send drugs through post! Cunt and that yeh? Tough boy online aint ya......ya know all.the texts u sent to.my phone is ome.of the main things that got me.banged up! And unhave the fuckin cheek toncome out with something like that.....i tell u what u have my address and ive got urs why dont YOU come up here and say that to my fuckin cuntin face!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2019)

scrambo said:


> howdy ghet been a fucking long time mate, hope you and the family are all good.
> 
> still smoking that shit tho tut tut lol 3yrs this xmas since i last touched it.


Yeh not touched it since the shits a fuckin plague.....we did alcudia in may for 7 nights all inclusive was a fucking blast, saving for next year already lol, youll love it bro hope u all have a brilliant time its just what the family needs now and again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2019)

I aint blaming u, for me getting sent down that was all my own stupid fault...but saying i owe you money thats a piss take all the shit we did and never a prob...pissed me off this mornin zedd, the shit was taken simple!!! And yeh i have gg4 cuts


----------



## zeddd (Sep 29, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your fucking money??? The package was intercepted...ya know, it happens quite a lot when folk send drugs through post! Cunt and that yeh? Tough boy online aint ya......ya know all.the texts u sent to.my phone is ome.of the main things that got me.banged up! And unhave the fuckin cheek toncome out with something like that.....i tell u what u have my address and ive got urs why dont YOU come up here and say that to my fuckin cuntin face!


See ya soon boy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2019)

zeddd said:


> See ya soon boy


Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## arkady (Sep 29, 2019)

I 


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking forward to it!!!


I know it ain't my problem but would you mind to explain what happened? Since it up on the public chat now....


----------



## conor c (Sep 29, 2019)

arkady said:


> I
> 
> 
> I know it ain't my problem but would you mind to explain what happened? Since it up on the public chat now....



Maybe better off not knowing being public n all that tho


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2019)

hahahaha. UK thread back on track I see.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2019)

zeddd said:


> See ya soon boy





Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking forward to it!!!


fight fight fight fight fight!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2019)

irish4:20 said:


> Yeah good man keeping well. Hows u been?


Am grand lad. 2nd Yin is starting school in a couple of months...holy shit time flies eh. Hows ur little one (or not so little now!!).


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 2, 2019)

DST said:


> fight fight fight fight fight!!!


I wish lol, maybe i might have to take a trip out country and show these old boys how to box??? Haha nah this is classic uk growers thread tho hahaha...more drama than eastenders


----------



## limonene (Oct 2, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wish lol, maybe i might have to take a trip out country and show these old boys how to box??? Haha nah this is classic uk growers thread tho hahaha...more drama than eastenders


Fucking hell ain't logged in here for ages and look who it is! How's it going mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 3, 2019)

limonene said:


> Fucking hell ain't logged in here for ages and look who it is! How's it going mate


Yo limo my guy hows u doin? Il msg u on insta im a ghost follower of urs haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 3, 2019)

limonene said:


> Fucking hell ain't logged in here for ages and look who it is! How's it going mate


Im all good fambo livin the dream..hiws u and the fam? Bet daughters up to all.sorts now ay? Raggin photos and sky boxes off the units?


----------



## limonene (Oct 3, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Im all good fambo livin the dream..hiws u and the fam? Bet daughters up to all.sorts now ay? Raggin photos and sky boxes off the units?


Hey mate life is good here thanks for asking. The little one is fun, I'm feeling very blessed every day. Planning for number two soon. How's your gang? Good to see you're still about, one of the few good ones out there for definite.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 3, 2019)

limonene said:


> Hey mate life is good here thanks for asking. The little one is fun, I'm feeling very blessed every day. Planning for number two soon. How's your gang? Good to see you're still about, one of the few good ones out there for definite.


Number two ay check the stud out! My oldest is nearly as tall as me at 14 its scary lol but yeh the gang is good prepping for xmas already lol...good to hear from you too broski..hows the grows going? Still smashing it i see


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright then bitches.....yo @scrambo whatbu gettin on 10mg oxycodone tabs??? I got 4 of em what u reccomend i do with em? Take1? What will it do to me?


----------



## scrambo (Oct 14, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Alright then bitches.....yo @scrambo whatbu gettin on 10mg oxycodone tabs??? I got 4 of em what u reccomend i do with em? Take1? What will it do to me?


sorry mate i rarely log on to riu nowdays, holiday was banging we went to some place called the magic robin hood was some big themed all inc resort near benidorm, didnt really leave the place apart from once or twice to buy bacci n fags in benidorm fuck me that place is a shithole was like southend on steriods... but like i say the place we was at was well good, loads to do waterpark etc food and drink was good all branded spirits not local shit, i went abit mental tho and put on 18lb in 11days lol

Back of on hols this week aswel only 5nights in turkey with the missus no fucking kids whooooooohooooo lol 

the tabs are worth about a 5er each ghet, the message was last thurs so i presume you done something with em by now lol they are a real strong opiate painkiller but 10mg is a small dose, i use to like the 40mg tabs was a good buzz but dunno why just didnt feel the same when taking 4x10mg fuck nos why, they might make ya feel abit sick aswel cause you got no tolerance to opiates mate.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 15, 2019)

So send him more.......


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2019)

scrambo said:


> sorry mate i rarely log on to riu nowdays, holiday was banging we went to some place called the magic robin hood was some big themed all inc resort near benidorm, didnt really leave the place apart from once or twice to buy bacci n fags in benidorm fuck me that place is a shithole was like southend on steriods... but like i say the place we was at was well good, loads to do waterpark etc food and drink was good all branded spirits not local shit, i went abit mental tho and put on 18lb in 11days lol
> 
> Back of on hols this week aswel only 5nights in turkey with the missus no fucking kids whooooooohooooo lol
> 
> the tabs are worth about a 5er each ghet, the message was last thurs so i presume you done something with em by now lol they are a real strong opiate painkiller but 10mg is a small dose, i use to like the 40mg tabs was a good buzz but dunno why just didnt feel the same when taking 4x10mg fuck nos why, they might make ya feel abit sick aswel cause you got no tolerance to opiates mate.


Yeh its all about the all inclusives bro, i was plating up.loads of chicken and shit and taking to our room for after drinks dinner lol gotta get ur moneys worth, glad u had a belter mate, yeh i dropped one last night..got rid of my back ache straight away but no buzz really, still like me xannys now and again tho lol they fuck me up proper get up.to.all sorts on them.lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 17, 2019)

Greenhouse;save said:


> So send him more.......


Hell yeah


----------



## scrambo (Nov 7, 2019)

howdy peoples

hope all are good and alive at least, threads well dead nowdays hay lol we had some laughs tho in here most deffo.

not long back from turkey with the missus was a nice hols, was her 40th fuck........ dating oldbirds nowdays lol had a lovely bd tho went jet skiing in the morning was me first time ever and i dont swim that well was fucking shitting me pants but was good fun then went quad biking in the afternoon and for a nice meal and on the grog heavy at night was a nice day.

just come back from a fat munch at zizzis gotta love them tesco clubcard points fingys a fat munch every few months for free just for doing some shopping love it, anyways thought id give this dead arse thread a post, hope alls well with ya all.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 7, 2019)

scrambo said:


> howdy peoples
> 
> hope all are good and alive at least, threads well dead nowdays hay lol we had some laughs tho in here most deffo.
> 
> ...


Fuckin ell you jet skiing....lmfao...bet u looked like butter bean with a body warmer on hahaha...yo u stil on same email?


----------



## scrambo (Nov 7, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Fuckin ell you jet skiing....lmfao...bet u looked like butter bean with a body warmer on hahaha...yo u stil on same email?


lmao........... you cuuunt lol

ive lost 6stone since we last spoke properly mate, been gyming it everyday the last 18mnths, i could bench press your puny northan arse with ease lol

no mate im [email protected] actually wanted a word tbh, gisa mail.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 8, 2019)

scrambo said:


> lmao........... you cuuunt lol
> 
> ive lost 6stone since we last spoke properly mate, been gyming it everyday the last 18mnths, i could bench press your puny northan arse with ease lol
> 
> no mate im [email protected] actually wanted a word tbh, gisa mail.


Emailed u bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2019)

Where all the old timers in here nowadays? Iceman, sambo, zeddd,pukka, gary,dst, serimmer,more cunts than i can remeber..thread is dead


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2019)

Right whos got some snips for me then? I pay in good fucky fucky looooong time


----------



## lozac123 (Dec 14, 2019)

All good threads come to an end man :/


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 14, 2019)

lozac123 said:


> All good threads come to an end man :/



Not when the OP comes back and starts it off again! 

Like Randall said, "It's OK, I'm bringing it back!"


----------



## lozac123 (Dec 15, 2019)

Haha, that's awful true 

Where all the UK growers at though??


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 15, 2019)

lozac123 said:


> Haha, that's awful true
> 
> Where all the UK growers at though??


Easy bruv!
I guess we're all lurking.
Good to see the OP still around!


----------



## scrambo (Dec 15, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Not when the OP comes back and starts it off again!
> 
> Like Randall said, "It's OK, I'm bringing it back!"


I reckon I could bring it back rollie, just would need a copious amount of drugs n booze again and shit loads of freetime. Ain't living that life anymore so It seems the thread is gone lmao

Thanks for the mention...... Lol


----------



## scrambo (Dec 15, 2019)

lozac123 said:


> Haha, that's awful true
> 
> Where all the UK growers at though??


People grew up lozac, got busted, had kids, died, stopped growing.... You get the drift. 

Was a great thread tho in its day, best the sites seen and ol rollup nows that....


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 15, 2019)

Well what we got here then?? Lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2019)

Old growers never die, they just go up in smoke


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 27, 2019)

Not even a merry christmas to all the uk growers on here!!! Tut tut, well its a bit late but merry christmas cunts


----------



## scrambo (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah happy crimbo people's, I'm shore there's still a few that lurk now and then. 

Hope it's a good new year for everyone.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 28, 2019)

scrambo said:


> Yeah happy crimbo people's, I'm shore there's still a few that lurk now and then.
> 
> Hope it's a good new year for everyone.


You know I love a bit of lurking.... Merry Xmas folks!


----------



## scrambo (Dec 28, 2019)

I've been wrecked for days now literally since morning of Xmas eve, nowt hard just the booze n smoke but fuck it's been messy lol oh well hope everyone had a good crimbo.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 29, 2019)

merry xmas n happy new year uk growers


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not even a merry christmas to all the uk growers on here!!! Tut tut, well its a bit late but merry christmas cunts


everyones too stoned from the christmas crop lol


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New years lads. On holiday in South Africa enjoying 20 plus temps. All the best to all for 2020.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new years peeps.

Hope it's a good year for everyone.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 3, 2020)

Ne1 still holding any decent clones? I done my fair share of sharing the love over the years, Could do with a favour. Need to get sumfing up quick, and want something reliable n stable I.e clones.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 5, 2020)

Yoyo mofos 

Take it no clones about or just no love for the scrambo......... Lol

No worries I got it sorted, feeling the love lmao.....


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 6, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yoyo mofos
> 
> Take it no clones about or just no love for the scrambo......... Lol
> 
> No worries I got it sorted, feeling the love lmao.....


 There'd always love for scrambo lol. Would of helped if I could m8....... What clones did u get?


----------



## scrambo (Jan 6, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> There'd always love for scrambo lol. Would of helped if I could m8....... What clones did u get?


Gelatoxjaffacake but wanting a glue really, ain't got it yet but is being sorted.

Just need something that's stable and will donate easy lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Gelatoxjaffacake but wanting a glue really, ain't got it yet but is being sorted.
> 
> Just need something that's stable and will donate easy lol


Sounds nice...... I'll take it all when ur ready lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds nice...... I'll take it all when ur ready lol


When I get it mate, and get her clone able your more than welcome, u coming out of retirement aswel lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

You not still using the darknet MG? There's a good new market out at the mo appollen, seems pretty stable n doing well at the mo, you no it never last mind but is a good market at the mo had no probs with it.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> When I get it mate, and get her clone able your more than welcome, u coming out of retirement aswel lol


It's not the clone am after m8,... Its finished product lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> You not still using the darknet MG? There's a good new market out at the mo appollen, seems pretty stable n doing well at the mo, you no it never last mind but is a good market at the mo had no probs with it.


 Haven't been on it in a long time. I've a m8 working over near london so he usually sorts me something over.. Seems guys on instagram is becoming a big thing over here for stuff


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

I've a m8 lost 4500 before Christmas on the DN..... Always the risk you run


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> It's not the clone am after m8,... Its finished product lol


What you been smoking of late then MG? Seems to be shit loads of weed about where I'm at nowdays multiple strains, purple stardog, alien og, shit loads of normal stardog, cookies, glue all proper grade aswel and prices pretty cheap. Market deffo seems to have changed around here last few yrs certainly ain't no drought anymore or getting any decent prices on bulk, no matter what it is your lucky to get 140-160


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> I've a m8 lost 4500 before Christmas on the DN..... Always the risk you run


What selling or a rip off? 

Don't like that instergram malarkey, meeting up with some random?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

Loads of dogs and stardogs and the likes over here.... Smoking black diamond atm. All good gear but still quite expensive


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> What selling or a rip off?
> 
> Don't like that instergram malarkey, meeting up with some random?


 Stopped in the post


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Loads of dogs and stardogs and the likes over here.... Smoking black diamond atm. All good gear but still quite expensive


Spose it's where ya at mate, I don't even really smoke much nowdays but do get it for people. I just carnt stop eating when I smoke MG lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Stopped in the post


4.5k order fair play..... I'd rather multi small orders meself.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

Still pay anything from 220 - 300 over here m8 so gimme a shout when u crop lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Spose it's where ya at mate, I don't even really smoke much nowdays but do get it for people. I just carnt stop eating when I smoke MG lol


What about the gym and all then...... Has it all been sacked off or you still at it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> 4.5k order fair play..... I'd rather multi small orders meself.


I think he'd been doin it for a while with they same guy and all was good..... But sure all it takes is one like that and its fucked


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> I think he'd been doin it for a while with they same guy and all was good..... But sure all it takes is one like that and its fucked


Where you at tho MG prices are so crazy or they was? I'm shore he earnt enough to cover the loss?


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> What about the gym and all then...... Has it all been sacked off or you still at it


No mate still gyming it, still 6stone down mate and strong as fuck lol been lifting 18months now.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Still pay anything from 220 - 300 over here m8 so gimme a shout when u crop lol


Zips going 140-160 around here mate on singles is mad how much the price has come down.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

Not just as crazy now m8. 80 a q and so on is what you get now, reckon I'd still get more for the glue tho... 3.5 for 50


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> No mate still gyming it, still 6stone down mate and strong as fuck lol been lifting 18months now.


Glad to here it! Keep her up


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Zips going 140-160 around here mate on singles is mad how much the price has come down.


My m8 over there he's usually paying around 200 on singles but it is always top notch and usually a good selection


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Not just as crazy now m8. 80 a q and so on is what you get now, reckon I'd still get more for the glue tho... 3.5 for 50


Got a Q of banging glue 50 the other night for someone, kid must have been 17 at most lol I said to me mate shall we just take it of him lol was abit pissed tho I'm not into that but was literally a kid MG


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Got a Q of banging glue 50 the other night for someone, kid must have been 17 at most lol I said to me mate shall we just take it of him lol was abit pissed tho I'm not into that but was literally a kid MG


He might have tried to slice you up lol..... Seems all the little shits are tooled up over ther nowadays


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> He might have tried to slice you up lol..... Seems all the little shits are tooled up over ther nowadays


Thats what me mate said lol I was just pissed mate, 2kids got killed few wks ago here over nowt just dealing green.... Fucking madness

I might consider doing some bad shit for serious money but over weed FUCK THAT


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Thats what me mate said lol I was just pissed mate, 2kids got killed few wks ago here over nowt just dealing green.... Fucking madness
> 
> I might consider doing some bad shit for serious money but over weed FUCK THAT


Aye I watched some thing the other night about a murder in the woods over there, some 19 year old cut his m8s throat in the forest more or less to steal his weed customers ffs.... Bit much as u say over weed


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Aye I watched some thing the other night about a murder in the woods over there, some 19 year old cut his m8s throat in the forest more or less to steal his weed customers ffs.... Bit much as u say over weed


Yeah I watched it mate, what 2grands of weed lol they got 28 and 29 Yr min sentence just don't get it MG we all been young but fuck I was never that stupid.......

Now if ya talking serious money 500k plus etc yeah id have a think but for that kinda money to lose ya life..... You gotta be some dumb fuck


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

They both looked like they gonna be bubbas play thing inside aswel lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah I watched it mate, what 2grands of weed lol they got 28 and 29 Yr min sentence just don't get it MG we all been young but fuck I was never that stupid.......
> 
> Now if ya talking serious money 500k plus etc yeah id have a think but for that kinda money to lose ya life..... You gotta be some dumb fuck


Couldnt agree more m8..... Earliest parole 2045 or something lol FUCK THAT


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Couldnt agree more m8..... Earliest parole 2045 or something lol FUCK THAT


Just madness mate I really don't get it? Even at there age I knew shit like that was pointless risk vs gain?!?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Just madness mate I really don't get it? Even at there age I knew shit like that was pointless risk vs gain?!?


It wasn't the norm when we wer growing up tho, it's is now so seems to me they just think this is the normal thing. Being inside for a long time is what always kept me kinda on the right side of things. I'd go on the run m8 if I was looking at big time, like me freedom too much


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> It wasn't the norm when we wer growing up tho, it's is now so seems to me they just think this is the normal thing. Being inside for a long time is what always kept me kinda on the right side of things. I'd go on the run m8 if I was looking at big time, like me freedom too much


I got some shit coming up soon, 6month max but Im thinking of doing the off lmao just messing, get on the spice shore the 3month will pass quick enough lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Just don't get the stabbing with these serious knifes, tape the bottom up so it's a few inches and just hurt not kill. Not that I've ever stabbed anyone mate im a lover not a fighter lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I got some shit coming up soon, 6month max but Im thinking of doing the off lmao just messing, get on the spice shore the 3month will pass quick enough lol


Lmfao hahaha..... Deffo FUCK That! 3mnths on that and all the hard work you've done is fucked lol... You'll come outta ther a mess! Put the head down and get on with it


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Just don't get the stabbing with these serious knifes, tape the bottom up so it's a few inches and just hurt not kill. Not that I've ever stabbed anyone mate im a lover not a fighter lol


If ye just hurt them they'll still have there customers tho lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Lmfao hahaha..... Deffo FUCK That! 3mnths on that and all the hard work you've done is fucked lol... You'll come outta ther a mess! Put the head down and get on with it


Yeah mate, is in Feb the case. I got a good chance I reckon of winning if not just a short stay il be alrite.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah mate, is in Feb the case. I got a good chance I reckon of winning if not just a short stay il be alrite.


Hope it works in ur favour m8. Is this still that thing from ages ago?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

Over here there only a few prisons, ones suppose to be a gift, the others are a lot worse. Usually I'd be for the handy one if I had to go to any but due to a connection to someone that works in the handy one I'd have to go to one of the others ffs.... And that wouldn't be good!


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Hope it works in ur favour m8. Is this still that thing from ages ago?


New thing mate, 2 abh n crim damage I was pissed n shit kicked off oh well is what it is, I didn't do half of what's been said tho and the evidence don't match the statements so do think I got a good chance of a not guilty. But hayho.....


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Going bulingdon if it dont go well, is a shit hole mate no many who been.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Going bulingdon if it dont go well, is a shit hole mate no many who been.


Watch a thing on with Ross kemp over in one of them the other nights... Jesus there some fucking messes in ther too....
Well hopefully your not in to see them and if u are won't be too long


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

From what I've seen ur not the sort that's goina get picked on anyway sambo! Looks like there's a choice of guys that get the piss taken outta them in ther


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Watch a thing on with Ross kemp over in one of them the other nights... Jesus there some fucking messes in ther too....
> Well hopefully your not in to see them and if u are won't be too long


Il be alrite mate, I'm 6ft and 17stone of a lump lol gonna take a shit load of xannies before sentence aswel lol them sweatboxes scare me more than any sentace I dont like tight spaces... Oh well is what it is tho just the waiting now that's a pisser.... 26th of Feb.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

That's me scary face lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

Fucking hell..... You've scared me anyway lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm off mate good to have a chat geezer, when I'm ready il give you a shout even with ya shit 5day bank International lol transfer.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I'm off mate good to have a chat geezer, when I'm ready il give you a shout even with ya shit 5day bank International lol transfer.


LOL, it's improved m8..... I promise! Good catch up m8 and good luck on 28th....ill be on lookin for ye te make sure ur still about


----------



## scrambo (Jan 10, 2020)

26th ya stone head lol laters mate


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 10, 2020)

Jointsmith said:


> WOO UK Weed!!
> 
> I'm paying £120 an Oz by its pretty stalky.
> 
> I'll probably sell my Hindu Kush for more than that.


200 in Dundee


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 10, 2020)

200 an ounce in dundee


----------



## conor c (Jan 11, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Still pay anything from 220 - 300 over here m8 so gimme a shout when u crop lol


Fuck me 300 and i thought Scotland was bad from 180 to 240 bout average if yer buying i do know others who pay silly prices for stuff but i wouldnt encourage robbing cunts on principle  loads of different strains about however stardog ammo etc still be the most common id say


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Stardog seems very poplar at that mo and cookies, but to be fair stardog is a tasty strain. Prices really coming down here in the Midlands ozs going for 140-160 if you no the right people.


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

conor c said:


> Fuck me 300 and i thought Scotland was bad from 180 to 240 bout average if yer buying i do know others who pay silly prices for stuff but i wouldnt encourage robbing cunts on principle  loads of different strains about however stardog ammo etc still be the most common id say


Av got white widow skittles and gelato way to flip


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

U take bitcoin? Lol


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> U take bitcoin? Lol


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

???


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> ???


Where you from


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> Where you from


 Buckinghamshire mate


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Buckinghamshire mate


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Buckinghamshire mate


Do you grow


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Looking good, I thought u meant gear to flip as in donate lol

The site changed a while ago so I lost alot of my old pics, I been retired a while now but bout to start back up. 

What medium u using? What light?


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> Do you grow


Yeah I done a ten Yr stint lol got nicked tho in the end though not to do with green ffs, but fuck it gonna get back into the game


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Looking good, I thought u meant gear to flip as in donate lol
> 
> The site changed a while ago so I lost alot of my old pics, I been retired a while now but bout to start back up.
> 
> What medium u using? What light?


2 600w ionic nutes


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> 2 600w ionic nutes


What coco or hydro? Ionic your get some nice yields but never did like the flavour from using ionics

Tent or u using a room?


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

Happy green soil


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> Happy green soil


Didnt no ionics Could be used in soil tbh everydays a school day n all that lol 

Only ever seen and tasted it in hydro n wasn't too keen but yields where good.


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Didnt no ionics Could be used in soil tbh everydays a school day n all that lol
> 
> Only ever seen and tasted it in hydro n wasn't too keen but yields where good.


This is my first grow I don’t even smoke weed


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> This is my first grow I don’t even smoke weed


Looking nice mate, what ya growing for just the dosh?


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

Experiment lol


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

Whitewidowuk said:


> Experiment lol


I will be smoking it wen it comes


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Have you smoked before then?


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah I had a joint for the bells at new year I have before tho yeah.. not my thing but will be doing it I enjoy the stone am just a busy guy with work


----------



## scrambo (Jan 11, 2020)

Fair play mate, grows looking nice wish ya all the best with it.


----------



## Whitewidowuk (Jan 11, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Fair play mate, grows looking nice wish ya all the best with it.


Thanks


----------



## scrambo (Jan 12, 2020)

What seeds, stink on just a dry? So many need a cure, any I've ever grown have needed a cure to get any real proper stink out hence why I grew known clones for yrs, cause it could be gone after just a dry easy. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## scrambo (Jan 12, 2020)

Just thinking of some back ups, cause this thread is dead as fuck lol use to be able to sort a quality clone quick time on here..... Oh the good old days lol


----------



## conor c (Jan 13, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Just thinking of some back ups, cause this thread is dead as fuck lol use to be able to sort a quality clone quick time on here..... Oh the good old days lol


Kg beans phsychosis bx2 maybe worth a shout mate that fucking reeks


----------



## scrambo (Jan 15, 2020)

conor c said:


> Kg beans phsychosis bx2 maybe worth a shout mate that fucking reeks


Thanks mate, had the origanal clone for yrs lol no the stench. Just so many can be funny about cheeses nowdays, might be worth a look tho. Nice1.


----------



## Keesje (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello Uk-growers,

In the USA and Australia you can buy these great deep trays for ebb&flow.
Many of them a height of about 6 inches, and are 4 x 4 feet or 4 x 8 feet wide.



Does anyone know if they are also for sale anywhere in the UK?

I did some research and can't find them anywhere. Different trays yes. Lower ones or odd sizes.
But the ones that are about 6 inches height and 4 x 8 feet wide... can't find them.
Perhaps you guys know.
Thanks


----------



## conor c (Jan 17, 2020)

I found similiar ones in local hardware and gardening places thats probably your best bet mate


----------



## Keesje (Jan 17, 2020)

Do you have a link?

There are lots of NFT trays and such in the UK, but never saw these particular ones.


----------



## Jay342 (Jan 17, 2020)

__





IBC Spill Pallets - IBC Bunds & Spill Pallets - Tanks Direct


A wide range of IBC Spill Pallets, available to buy securely online now, including Double IBC Spill Pallets. Great customer care and prompt UK delivery.




www.tanks-direct.co.uk


----------



## Jay342 (Jan 17, 2020)

Got a few sizes on here , expensive though


----------



## Keesje (Jan 17, 2020)

Jay342 said:


> Got a few sizes on here , expensive though


Thanks, but also those were not the ones that I am looking for



It is weird that the US has them, and Australia has them.
Heard that there are some in France, but my French sucks big time, so no clue.

I would have exprected that the UK - being one of the first countries where NFT was popular - would have them as well.


----------



## Jay342 (Jan 17, 2020)

Flood & Drain Complete System Kit


Classic, complete Flood and Drain system Extremely versatile growing system Greater uptake of nutrients and water as well as an elevated level of root oxygenation Low height maximises headroom, saving you space




www.futuregarden.co.uk


----------



## Jay342 (Jan 17, 2020)

Could ask them if you can just buy the top tray ?


----------



## Keesje (Jan 17, 2020)

Jay342 said:


> Could ask them if you can just buy the top tray ?


Really appreciate your help, but also these have odd sizes.
Also it is not clear what the height is of the trays.


----------



## scrambo (Jan 29, 2020)

How's we all doing then?

Thought I'd throw the thread a bone and post up, been over a wk since the last lol

I've not been great tbh, life hay its a fucking test......

I miss winding up lucky, icemans plugging guide lmao, supersillybillys bullshit ol the good ol days lol


----------



## lukio (Jan 29, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Hello Uk-growers,
> 
> In the USA and Australia you can buy these great deep trays for ebb&flow.
> Many of them a height of about 6 inches, and are 4 x 4 feet or 4 x 8 feet wide.
> ...


would love some of those


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2020)

Seems as tho all the threads are pretty dead in here now, been a while my self say 2 year but I'm also starting back up in the next couple weeks


----------



## jungle666 (Jan 30, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Seems as tho all the threads are pretty dead in here now, been a while my self say 2 year but I'm also starting back up in the next couple weeks


Follow the Australia thread mate, its on fire


----------



## budolskie (Jan 30, 2020)

jungle666 said:


> Follow the Australia thread mate, its on fire



Bad man


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Stardog seems very poplar at that mo and cookies, but to be fair stardog is a tasty strain. Prices really coming down here in the Midlands ozs going for 140-160 if you no the right people.


star dogs coming from the Albanians I heard. 4 on a box. Not sure I'd want to deal with anyone from Middle Earth though.


----------



## scrambo (Feb 3, 2020)

DST said:


> star dogs coming from the Albanians I heard. 4 on a box. Not sure I'd want to deal with anyone from Middle Earth though.


Probably mate, they pretty much run all the coke in the UK nowdays. 

Just from what I read anyways. 

The stardog going about where I'm at whoever it's coming from is well grown, tasty, smelly, strong.


----------



## Unknown quantity (Feb 7, 2020)

lozac123 said:


> All good threads come to an end man :/


Hi I’ve not been on here for years but you seem really familiar from when I had my original account (Ultimate Buds)
And if I remember right I used to talk to 
Dura who I believe was from Scotland,
I could be completely wrong an if so I apologise, I’m trying to get back into my original account but can’t remember the email or password although I do know the private details linked to it, any ideas who to contact to get help with the account 
Thanks


----------



## scrambo (Feb 8, 2020)

Unknown quantity said:


> Hi I’ve not been on here for years but you seem really familiar from when I had my original account (Ultimate Buds)
> And if I remember right I used to talk to
> Dura who I believe was from Scotland,
> I could be completely wrong an if so I apologise, I’m trying to get back into my original account but can’t remember the email or password although I do know the private details linked to it, any ideas who to contact to get help with the account
> Thanks


You have deffo been around a long time if you remember dura, ultimate buds rings a bell aswel. 

Try a pm to rollitup to ask about your account.


----------



## 131 (Feb 8, 2020)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


Stardawg or haze extortionate prices exotics even more outrageous prices.. Grow your own. When I buy weed I wanna rob the dealer like he has me don't think I would feel bad about it either robbing cunts. I don't bother get high on my own shit. Can't beat it... Svf og kush 
Jaffadawg 
Fpog bx3 
White gelato 
Sour power og 
Stardawg 
Jet fuel 
Crushed lemonade pink pheno


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 14, 2020)

Critical kush coming on another 4 or 5 weeks left.


----------



## scrambo (Feb 14, 2020)

3eyes said:


> Critical kush coming on another 4 or 5 weeks left.


Looking nice there 4eyes, very nice.

Does that strain donate easy around your parts? How's ya been anyways?


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 17, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Looking nice there 4eyes, very nice.
> 
> Does that strain donate easy around your parts? How's ya been anyways?


Donations? Only thing getting donated around here is sperm lol this is the last run on the critical so no mothers looking at doing the glueberry og next if I find a nice 1 I'll let you know man.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> You have deffo been around a long time if you remember dura, ultimate buds rings a bell aswel.
> 
> Try a pm to rollitup to ask about your account.


I still have super silly Billy's phone number....actually I think its his mrs no. as the WhatsApp has her picture lol. freaked me when I saw it in my contacts.


----------



## irish4:20 (Mar 18, 2020)

Well lads hows things across the water at the min with the virus?? Its mad over here never seen anything like it


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2020)

It's just as crazy here.


----------



## Indica27 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice to see so many UK growers finally!! 

Currently have 4x purple punch fem in week 6+1 of flower!

Can’t wait to chop it, looks amazing already running under 2x 600W hps dual spectrum lights, intake 6” and outtake 8” , grown in PRO XL sublime mix, with pro XL feeds in 25ltr pots.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 6, 2020)

Its great to wake up and be able to go no where


----------



## scrambo (Apr 7, 2020)

Crazy times hay lol 

Is Holland on lockdown D?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2020)

So who all is still about now we've all got plenty time on our hands?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 12, 2020)

Fucking boring MG, and I don't usually do much anyway even when not on lockdown lol bored to shit tho, carnt even go gym or go out for a munch and stuck in with 2 young kids arrrrrghhhhhb


----------



## conor c (Apr 12, 2020)

Aye this lockdown pish is dire quicker this fucks off the better


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 12, 2020)

80% wages 3 weeks off so far suns out, like they say on McDonald's I'm loving it!


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2020)

Lads think il make some edibles for next monday is the best thing to do just make cannabutter and go from there ?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 16, 2020)

yeah irish, just make the butter and then make whatever with said butter, if your using bud,trim etc it will have a weedy taste tho, always found a lemon cake disguised that weedy flavour better than choc cake, if you make the butter with hash,extracts etc no weedy taste much nicer.

i always use to use ghee aswel cause of the higher fat content, 4hrs in a slow cooker i seemed to find the best but loads of different ways mate.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 16, 2020)

Yea was thinkin of just decarb sum weed the melt sum choc and mix ha just to be lazy


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## scrambo (Apr 16, 2020)

Good to see you back about baz, hope all is good for you mate.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 16, 2020)

Missus finally gone to fucking bed ffs pissheadalistis.com..... 

Gonna crack out the vals n hidden vods now thank fuck lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 17, 2020)

What id do for a fuckin pint


----------



## scrambo (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm still hanging from last night, didn't get up till 2pm, got plenty of vods in but just don't think I can face it yet..... Give me a hr or so lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2020)

So made up some canna butter last nite. Missus was goin nuts over the smell ha put a little over 4g of bud and shake and had a small bit of concentrate from a while back bout .3g that got fckd in aswell so shud be good


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2020)

Ohh yea used about 150g of butter


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

That's a decent enough amount for 150g, is that what you got after cooking it? Does fucking stink tho hay lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

I made loads of butter back in the day, made some way too strong tho lol done a batch with bout 4-5oz of good trim and prob 14g of small buds, ended up with bout 500g of butter. 

Made a lemon cake with 200g of it, then cut the cake into 20 pieces, I was smoking quite a bit back then so had a tolerance or so I thought lol ate 4 pieces of the cake and omg never whited so bad in me life! Was spewing and rolling about on the floor full on whitey for hrs, gave it all away after that and not really eaten it since lol

Can be very hard to dose when eating it and once you munched it not a lot you can do if it's too much lol last ages aswel, have woken up fully stoned after eating too much.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> That's a decent enough amount for 150g, is that what you got after cooking it? Does fucking stink tho hay lol


No ended up with a bit over 100g


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> No ended up with a bit over 100g


What ya gonna make with it?


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> What ya gonna make with it?


Still not sure but i am making pasta for dinner might mix a spoon or 2 in with it .. what u reckon ??


----------



## KK26 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi All.....notice some UK lads here so I guess I'll just say "Now then" to my countrymen.

Anyways guys, I'm a long time member but very rarely post. Been growing for decades so get the way it works.

Right, I have a question for you lot if I may please.......I posted the same question a few days ago but because most are from the USA I think they have no idea of the product.

Here we go 

Just curious about the experience I am having with Buddas Tree Organicus 99% all in one base feed. Put simply, despite indoor growing for nearly 3 decades on and off I have never used a nutrient that has impressed me so much as this particular nutrient.

During the years I have used countless brands of nutrients for my indoor soil grows and before using this different feed I had settled and switched between Growth Technology's Ionic range which is UK based and from the USA I liked Nectar of the Gods range although the latter is very expensive because of the shipping from the US to the UK.

I'll get some pictures posted up of my current grow when I can but this is my second consecutive grow using Organicus 99% and I am very pleased with the progress/results whilst using this brand.

Currently I have 6 plants (4 x Black Berry Gum Fems from SeedStockers and 2 x Dutch Passion's Critical Orange Punch Fems) which have had 5 weeks veg and 4 weeks 3 days flower with about another 4 to 5 weeks left to finish. They are in 15 to 20ltr pots with Topic Mix 60/40% mixed with a little dash of Ecothrive Charge.

Buddas Tree Organicus 99% is not new to the market yet there is very little information/reviews/feedback therefore I would like to ask if any growers here who have used this product and what is their opinion?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> Still not sure but i am making pasta for dinner might mix a spoon or 2 in with it .. what u reckon ??


Nar mate it would taste minging lol

Make a cake or flapjacks something like that, use the 100g in the mix and start with just a slice or 2 n see how ya feel


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Nar mate it would taste minging lol
> 
> Make a cake or flapjacks something like that, use the 100g in the mix and start with just a slice or 2 n see how ya feel


Ahh dont mind the taste im gonna giv it a bash


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 18, 2020)

Gonna make sum pasta then mix the butter with it wen its done and the throw sum sauce on it


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

That's minging irish lol I couldn't eat it, that weedy taste arghhhh you need to put a decent amount of butter in to get a buzz weedy pasta fuck that lol


----------



## Arnski5000 (Apr 18, 2020)

My Mrs laughed when i said I was gonna make a car out of spaghetti. You should of seen her face when I drove pasta. Haha sorry had a few only just come across this UK page been on here 18 month


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

Grow looks nice arnski

I used soil when I first started, grew for a decade but not for a while now.

Loved bio bizz allmix and there nutes, some of the most tasty smoke but yields couldn't match when I went to coco grows, and can still get good flavour from coco, never went hydro but tasted many a hydro grow and never been too impressed with the flavour, yeah the yields on hydro smash it but flavour is shite


----------



## Arnski5000 (Apr 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Grow looks nice arnski
> 
> I used soil when I first started, grew for a decade but not for a while now.
> 
> Loved bio bizz allmix and there nutes, some of the most tasty smoke but yields couldn't match when I went to coco grows, and can still get good flavour from coco, never went hydro but tasted many a hydro grow and never been too impressed with the flavour, yeah the yields on hydro smash it but flavour is shite


Hey man what grow, lol I just got a pineapple chunk and gorilla zkittlez on


----------



## Arnski5000 (Apr 18, 2020)

I've gine for 3 up pots this time so still just using water and they're doing well and on like 5th week veg now . Glad to hear a UK person on here for a change


----------



## scrambo (Apr 18, 2020)

U doing all that super soil malarkey lol

I'm a half boy of vods in now lol wish I had a grow on! Have got a gluexskittle clone I need to do something with.......


----------



## Arnski5000 (Apr 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> U doing all that super soil malarkey lol
> 
> I'm a half boy of vods in now lol wish I had a grow on! Have got a gluexskittle clone I need to do something with.......


I'm still biobizz soil just keeping it simple I'm a few bourbons on just cracked one of aldis finest pear cider


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 19, 2020)

scrambo said:


> That's minging irish lol I couldn't eat it, that weedy taste arghhhh you need to put a decent amount of butter in to get a buzz weedy pasta fuck that lol


Actually didnt taste bad with the sauce and salt and pepper was nicely stoned on sofa for a few hours


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey scram hav u been on the darknet at all?? Think im gonna hav to go on to sort out smoke.. me local lad cant get anything in fcknin lockdown


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> Hey scram hav u been on the darknet at all?? Think im gonna hav to go on to sort out smoke.. me local lad cant get anything in fcknin lockdown


Yeah mate got some vals the other day, used a site called bitbazzar but the biggest main one is empire, they just constantly being dossed tho so can be a cunt to get in it, but seems better recently, empire has all the main biggest vendors and would be my first choice just like I say can be hard to get on the site. 

To get the best workings links use a forum on the darknet called dread, or onion.live on the clearnet to get links.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

Use onion.live to get to dread then get links from there mate, watch out for getting phished shit loads of that going on


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah mate got some vals the other day, used a site called bitbazzar but the biggest main one is empire, they just constantly being dossed tho so can be a cunt to get in it, but seems better recently, empire has all the main biggest vendors and would be my first choice just like I say can be hard to get on the site.
> 
> To get the best workings links use a forum on the darknet called dread, or onion.live on the clearnet to get links.


Sound aint used it in ages ... just tryin to get a wallet all them want fckn photo id ... wen did that start


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

15473328, member: 177748"]
Sound aint used it in ages ... just tryin to get a wallet all them want fckn photo id ... wen did that start
[/QUOTE]

Yeah mate new laws n shit, your be hard pressed to find any that don't want I.d of all sorts, I got a 6yr old verified account and I struggled the other day, ended up finding one that didn't want to no my fucking life story. Name was solablade another that's usually alrite aswel is a seller called penghunter but like I say mate I struggled and my account is well old and verified 

Could use a site called coinbase I think it is, one of the biggest virtual currency sellers out there you will have to take a pic of your passport tho to get a account but I joined the other day n was easy enough


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

So this is where all the UK lads & lasses knock around.

Alright everyone.

Longer time grower, longtime member but post very little but have found I have mountains of time on my hands during these differing times.....guess the same could be said for all of us. So, I'm here just looking and thought I'd stick my hand up.

I've just recently made a thread on what I currently have growing simply because I was bored and needed to share my grow with somebody other than the wife because I really do suspect she is bored as fuck with it all.

So here I am, hopefully not bore you lot.......

Here to link to my boring grow by the way....... Blackberry Gum (SS) & Critical Orange Punch (DP)


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> 15473328, member: 177748"]
> Sound aint used it in ages ... just tryin to get a wallet all them want fckn photo id ... wen did that start


Yeah mate new laws n shit, your be hard pressed to find any that don't want I.d of all sorts, I got a 6yr old verified account and I struggled that other day, ended up finding one that didn't want to no my fucking life story. Name was solablade another that's usually alrite aswel is a seller called penghunter but like I say mate I struggled and my account is well old and verified

Could use a site called coinbase I think it is, one of the biggest virtual currency sellers out there you will have to take a pic of your passport tho to get a account but I joined the other day n was easy enough
[/QUOTE]

Yea was lookin at coinbase.. just didnt realise they cracked dwn so much .. fckn pic of me passport??


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> Yeah mate new laws n shit, your be hard pressed to find any that don't want I.d of all sorts, I got a 6yr old verified account and I struggled that other day, ended up finding one that didn't want to no my fucking life story. Name was solablade another that's usually alrite aswel is a seller called penghunter but like I say mate I struggled and my account is well old and verified
> 
> Could use a site called coinbase I think it is, one of the biggest virtual currency sellers out there you will have to take a pic of your passport tho to get a account but I joined the other day n was easy enough


Yea was lookin at coinbase.. just didnt realise they cracked dwn so much .. fckn pic of me passport??
[/QUOTE]

Yeah mate, it's better than what some on localbitcoin want nowdays, pics of you holding your bank card and passport next to ya face ffs lol some even want to Skype you first and ask why your buying the coins lol

If you ain't got a old verified account on localbitcoin that's just standard nowdays


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

Gotta member your not doing nowt illegal buying the coins, so I wouldnt worry about pics of passport etc or any of the other shit, it's just the ballache of it all.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> So this is where all the UK lads & lasses knock around.
> 
> Alright everyone.
> 
> ...


Grow looks nice mate, coming along very nicely, gonna end up with a nice yield there. 

Do you just smoke it or get rid of? I been thinking about starting up again, but prices just so low nowdays dunno if it's bloody worth it. Seems flooded with quality everywhere and cheap aswel


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks 


scrambo said:


> Grow looks nice mate, coming along very nicely, gonna end up with a nice yield there.
> 
> Do you just smoke it or get rid of? I been thinking about starting up again, but prices just so low nowdays dunno if it's bloody worth it. Seems flooded with quality everywhere and cheap aswel



Thanks scrambo, I grow for myself. 

Always have because then I know what I'm smoking/eatinv and always have a plentiful inventory.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense if you like ya smoke and smoke a lot etc, I use to love it and would smoke loads after cropping, nowdays I think I'd have a panic attack if I smoked a strong joint lol ain't really smoked it much for years now.

Your grow looks well done, you been growing for long?


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Makes sense if you like ya smoke and smoke a lot etc, I use to love it could easily polish of a Q in a day after cropping for a good few wks lol nowdays I think I'd have a panic attack if I smoked a strong joint lol ain't really smoked it much for years now.
> 
> Your grow looks well done, you been growing for long?


Over 3 decades in total growing and more than that using it.

I've had my stints where I've not smoked any for years but always gone back. Even vowed I'd never smoke weed again and did really hate it for a while but not anymore.

Hard at it all day and night when it allows and seriously, I function very well considering. Kinda got a high tolerance now but the first J in the morning always is the best.

I go through a fair bit to be honest so it would make a dent if I were to buy it. Roughly an Oz every 3 weeks or so I get through so fuck buying it.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

I grew for a decade so a newb compared lol smoked it pretty solid, daily for I'd say a good 20yrs but dunno think I fried too many braincells or something, but I just don't like the buzz anymore, seems to make me really anxious, paranoid n just not what it use to do to me, them morning joints they use to hit the spot. 

You like eating it aswel? Way different stone to smoking hay, overdosed a few times tho and that ain't much fun


----------



## conor c (Apr 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Over 3 decades in total growing and more than that using it.
> 
> I've had my stints where I've not smoked any for years but always gone back. Even vowed I'd never smoke weed again and did really hate it for a while but not anymore.
> 
> ...


What you reckon bout the blueberry x bubblegum smell decent ? ive got some seedstockers seeds myself was looking at that one?


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

conor c said:


> What you reckon bout the blueberry x bubblegum smell decent ? ive got some seedstockers seeds myself was looking at that one?



Like I said, SS Blackberry Gum is really nice in my opinion and always in my jars. All I know that has smoked her says the same. 

I'd even go as far to say it's in top 3 strains ever tried. 

Everything about the strain is top notch.


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I grew for a decade so a newb compared lol smoked it pretty solid, daily for I'd say a good 20yrs but dunno think I fried too many braincells or something, but I just don't like the buzz anymore, seems to make me really anxious, paranoid n just not what it use to do to me, them morning joints they use to hit the spot.
> 
> You like eating it aswel? Way different stone to smoking hay, overdosed a few times tho and that ain't much fun



Sounds like me in the past and I've had all them feeling but fine again now and loving it. 

Yeah, different ball game eating it and so nice. I always collect the keif after harvest by shaking trim and buds then use the keif only in making butter. As you can imagine, pure keif butter hits the spot very well for a long time. 

Doing it this way its so easy to ad to nearly anything. 

It's nice


----------



## conor c (Apr 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Like I said, SS Blackberry Gum is really nice in my opinion and always in my jars. All I know that has smoked her says the same.
> 
> I'd even go as far to say it's in top 3 strains ever tried.
> 
> Everything about the strain is top notch.


Nice another one to the to do list then cheers mate i gonna do there nl somepoint i got some of there maple sherbert x pre89 skunk i wanna try next and a few of there bcn critical xxl as well seen a few runs of that one that looks good too


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

How did you get on Irish? Any joy getting some coins?


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

Cypto currency, I have a few accounts. 

Bitfinex, coinbase and another I can't remember. 

You guys into it?


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Cypto currency, I have a few accounts.
> 
> Bitfinex, coinbase and another I can't remember.
> 
> You guys into it?


We using it to buy stuff from the drug markets more than investing tbh mate, still kick meself most days, was spending 100s of bitcoins when I was paying £2.90 a coin ffs, literally spent more like a few 1000s at that price, silly twat I am.

Even said to a mate when at 2.90 these are gonna keep going up and we should invest in a few hundred, but did we heck lol

Lost I think 22coins at the first silk road 1 bust, think they where 68quid or there abouts then Oct 2013, what's that now 130grand ish lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

Remember the mtgox hack? In todays price I think it was something like 2billion they got!

There was a big scam recently aswel called one coin I think it was, got some serious money from it 100s of millions from what I've read


----------



## KK26 (Apr 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> We using it to buy stuff from the drug markets more than investing tbh mate, still kick meself most days, was spending 100s of bitcoins when I was paying £2.90 a coin ffs, literally spent more like a few 1000s at that price, silly twat I am.
> 
> Even said to a mate when at 2.90 these are gonna keep going up and we should invest in a few hundred, but did we heck lol
> 
> Lost I think 22coins at the first silk road 1 bust, think they where 68quid or there abouts then Oct 2013, what's that now 130grand ish lol



Them were the days eh. 

One of my accounts is from 2011 when I was first going to invest in crypto but never did. Hindsight and FFS! 

History BUT could well repeat and even more so going forward in whatever senerio this virus leaves the world in.... maybe? 

All I have left is Litecoin and Funfair which I have not checked upon for a very long time. 2 years maybe, although I know I'm way down if going by the time I last looked. 

Regardless of what they do I cannot se myself investing anymore in that area.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 22, 2020)

Them were the days eh. 

One of my accounts is from 2011 when I was first going to invest in crypto but never did. Hindsight and FFS! 

History BUT could well repeat and even more so going forward in whatever senerio this virus leaves the world in.... maybe? 

All I have left is Litecoin and Funfair which I have not checked upon for a very long time. 2 years maybe, although I know I'm way down if going by the time I last looked. 

Regardless of what they do I cannot se myself investing anymore in that area.
[/QUOTE]

2011 would be about when I first started maybe a bit after, bitcoins started at literally pennies didn't they. 

I don't do hard drugs anymore ain't for a number of years, but do still find the darknet markets handy for anxiety medication that the docs will never prescribe me enough of, start of silk road 1 the origanal n first market I was well into a lot of bad stuff and spent a crazy amount of coins, ffs. 

Oh well you live n learn n all that lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> How did you get on Irish? Any joy getting some coins?


Havent done fck all yet... i really am a lazy cunt


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Crazy times hay lol
> 
> Is Holland on lockdown D?


yes mate. they called it intelligent lockdown haha. no result struck rules just stay your distance. pain in the ass having to school the kids. they are going back on 11th of may with some restrictions.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 23, 2020)

DST said:


> yes mate. they called it intelligent lockdown haha. no result struck rules just stay your distance. pain in the ass having to school the kids. they are going back on 11th of may with some restrictions.


Yeah my 2 are 8 n 9, it's getting abit much now lol and we ain't even got a date on when they gonna be going back, papers are saying June 1st the earliest arrrrrghhhh.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2020)

How's everyone's extra boring Sunday been? Exciting times here, cleaned the house, watched some YouTube, started replying gta5 fucking great game that is.

Now relaxing with a few vods and a couple of vals, wonder what excitement awaits 2mora lol

Bit fucked off tho a court case I thought would have been cancelled for a lot longer is back on the cunts, so may 6th gotta go get some coronovirus and a bollacking lol well hopefully anyway, highly doubt they issuing heavy sentences for not all that serious shit


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> How's everyone's extra boring Sunday been? Exciting times here, cleaned the house, watched some YouTube, started replying gta5 fucking great game that is.
> 
> Now relaxing with a few vods and a couple of vals, wonder what excitement awaits 2mora lol
> 
> Bit fucked off tho a court case I thought would have been cancelled for a lot longer is back on the cunts, so may 6th gotta go get some coronovirus and a bollacking lol


Easy Scrambo! 
Fuck me mate life's boring at the mo, was looking forward to been fucked up 24/7 but that's wearing thin now.
I thought all court cases were cancelled, bad luck bruv!

Fuckin sick of DIY and it don't help having the other half finding more shit to do!


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> Easy Scrambo!
> Fuck me mate life's boring at the mo, was looking forward to been fucked up 24/7 but that's wearing thin now.
> I thought all court cases were cancelled, bad luck bruv!
> 
> Fuckin sick of DIY and it don't help having the other half finding more shit to do!


I no mate, fuck coronovirus I don't think my liver will hold out much more if the lockdown last any longer lol

Same here KrazyG, that's what I thought but got a call a couple of days ago n reception was shite in the end she's sent a message saying it's blah blah (a womens name) ring me, I didn't bother tho, then 2nights ago the missus pissed out her nut has been threw me phone and going to town about this message I actually thought it was my docs tbh, but she wouldn't have it so I called the num n yeah it's me new solicitor and case is going ahead on the 6th may ffs, missus was abit imbaressed the next the nutter lol


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I no mate, fuck coronovirus I don't think my liver will hold out much more if the lockdown last any longer lol
> 
> Same here KrazyG, that's what I thought but got a call a couple of days ago n reception was shite in the end she's sent a message saying it's blah blah (a womens name) ring me, I didn't bother tho, then 2nights ago the missus pissed out her nut has been threw me phone and going to town about this message I actually thought it was my docs tbh, but she wouldn't have it so I called the num n yeah it's me new solicitor and case is going ahead on the 6th may ffs, missus was abit imbaressed the next the nutter lol


FFS mate that's bad luck!
Don't know what you're up for but I very much doubt your gonna serve. HMP is pretty stretched at the mo.

Good job your missus is nosey on this one lol

Wtf happened to Baz, Yorkie and the lads? It's gone to shit around ere!


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah mate its just crim damage n they dropped from abh to common assault on 2 charges, I ain't got any violent form just drugs so should be fine.
> 
> Baz posted up the other day just a random post but was nice to no he's still about, yorkie ain't posted in time mate so don't no there, a few other oldies I spk to outside the site they doing good.
> 
> ...


I thin


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah mate its just crim damage n they dropped from abh to common assault on 2 charges, I ain't got any violent form just drugs so should be fine.
> 
> Baz posted up the other day just a random post but was nice to no he's still about, yorkie ain't posted in time mate so don't no there, a few other oldies I spk to outside the site they doing good.
> 
> ...


I think DnT posted a few weeks ago, but that's the only oldie I've seen posting.
Fuckin shame mate this used too be a good thread but times move on.
There's plenty of UK growers on riu but like you said the thread is dead.

You completely off the herb these days then mate?
Not got the growing bug again??


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> I think DnT posted a few weeks ago, but that's the only oldie I've seen posting.
> Fuckin shame mate this used too be a good thread but times move on.
> There's plenty of UK growers on riu but like you said the thread is dead.
> 
> ...


I got a gluexskittle cut mate I been thinking of doing something with, but not only this court shit hanging over me.

Prices are so low in my area, can get proper grade glue, alien og, skittles etc 140-160s a oz on singles so what am I gonna get on any sort bulk 100 a oz? And just don't seem worth the ag tbh at them prices. 

Nar don't even smoke it nowdays, don't seem to agree with me tbh mate, just makes me anxious n paranoid n that ain't much fun, think I burnt out too many braincells lol


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2020)

Willi82 said:


> I think u got a valid point , muted are canna so once pH set should flux much if any, system was proper cleaned. What do you think if I give it a few more days and adjust see if it settles or if and residue and change if no difference. I think your right what else could cause it to raise pretty much daily.


That reply make no fucking sense to that post botboy....... Lol


----------



## Willi82 (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> That reply make no fucking sense to that post botboy....... Lol


Sorry guys I have no idea how I replied to it here my bad


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I got a gluexskittle cut mate I been thinking of doing something with, but not only this court shit hanging over me.
> 
> Prices are so low in my area, can get proper grade glue, alien og, skittles etc 140-160s a oz on singles so what am I gonna get on any sort bulk 100 a oz? And just don't seem worth the ag tbh at them prices.
> 
> Nar don't even smoke it nowdays, don't seem to agree with me tbh mate, just makes me anxious n paranoid n that ain't much fun, think I burnt out too many braincells lol


Fuck mate your lucky, it's 45 for 1/8th ere!
Every cunt is trying to be a yank, all deals come in tins or some fancy packaging with some bullshit label stating THC an shit!
Tbh my crappy home grow is 10 fold better smoke than what I can buy.

Weed n booze are my only vice these days, gave up on pills n shit, got a bad dose of head rot and gave it all up. Paranoia ain't fun.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> Fuck mate your lucky, it's 45 for 1/8th ere!
> Every cunt is trying to be a yank, all deals come in tins or some fancy packaging with some bullshit label stating THC an shit!
> Tbh my crappy home grow is 10 fold better smoke than what I can buy.
> 
> Weed n booze are my only vice these days, gave up on pills n shit, got a bad dose of head rot and gave it all up. Paranoia ain't fun.


I'd be lucky KracyG if I wanted to buy it mate but I really ain't in to it any more, and the money side which I may be more into just don't seem worth the ag where I am unfortunately.....

U Irish mate? Just them prices I ask is all


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I'd be lucky KracyG if I wanted to buy it mate but I really ain't in to it any more, and the money side which I may be more into just don't seem worth the ag where I am unfortunately.....
> 
> U Irish mate? Just them prices I ask is all


Nah mate Yorkie

I can get cheaper but it's off the polaks and it's brown and full of chems


----------



## scrambo (Apr 26, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> Nah mate Yorkie
> 
> I can get cheaper but it's off the polaks and it's brown and full of chems


I ain't being rude or disrespectful but are you old? I no people In Sheffield who have these same probs carnt get rid of grade cause its flooded everywhere do sometimes think it who you no to a degree, cause I ain't even that connected and theres grade a plenty at cheap prices which makes me not won't grow again


----------



## KrazyG (Apr 26, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I ain't being rude or disrespectful but are you old? I no people In Sheffield who have these same probs carnt get rid of grade cause its flooded everywhere do sometimes think it who you no to a degree, cause I ain't even that connected and theres grade a plenty at cheap prices which makes me not won't grow again


Yeah mate I'm an old raver and started growing a few years ago and lost all my contacts.
Too many dodgy cunts these days and can't be arsed fuckin around trying to score!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> How's everyone's extra boring Sunday been? Exciting times here, cleaned the house, watched some YouTube, started replying gta5 fucking great game that is.
> 
> Now relaxing with a few vods and a couple of vals, wonder what excitement awaits 2mora lol
> 
> Bit fucked off tho a court case I thought would have been cancelled for a lot longer is back on the cunts, so may 6th gotta go get some coronovirus and a bollacking lol well hopefully anyway, highly doubt they issuing heavy sentences for not all that serious shit


good luck with the case mate.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2020)

DST said:


> good luck with the case mate.


Thanks mate, I'll be fine tho more worried about fucking catching coronovirus there than the case tbh. 

How's you been anyways? Can you do your job from home and that?


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 27, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> Fuck mate your lucky, it's 45 for 1/8th ere!
> Every cunt is trying to be a yank, all deals come in tins or some fancy packaging with some bullshit label stating THC an shit!
> Tbh my crappy home grow is 10 fold better smoke than what I can buy.
> 
> Weed n booze are my only vice these days, gave up on pills n shit, got a bad dose of head rot and gave it all up. Paranoia ain't fun.


My mate came round the other day on his daily exercise , wanted to smoke one in my yard.

Pulled out a fancy tin of wedding cake. 60 for an 1/8th... I shook my head. 
Kids love a bit of packaging and provenance 
He's 40 though!


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> My mate came round the other day on his daily exercise , wanted to smoke one in my yard.
> 
> Pulled out a fancy tin of wedding cake. 60 for an 1/8th... I shook my head.
> Kids love a bit of packaging and provenance
> He's 40 though!


Mate there was twats paying 80-120 for a 8th of some fancy yanky strain when it first come about, I'd want a g of sniff n a blowy aswel, at that bloody price.

Here where I am these strains have become the norm tho, no tins and fancy fake packaging, got offered a oz of that wedding cake 160 a few wks back, same as alien og, purple stardog, glue, I've smoked wedding cake and yeah it's strong but nowt amazing is it.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I got a gluexskittle cut mate I been thinking of doing something with, but not only this court shit hanging over me.
> 
> Prices are so low in my area, can get proper grade glue, alien og, skittles etc 140-160s a oz on singles so what am I gonna get on any sort bulk 100 a oz? And just don't seem worth the ag tbh at them prices.
> 
> Nar don't even smoke it nowdays, don't seem to agree with me tbh mate, just makes me anxious n paranoid n that ain't much fun, think I burnt out too many braincells lol


What they got you on for the anxiety scrambo? 
Ive had a 3 year battle with my bro trying to get him on meds since his breakdown. 

He's on sertraline now and its changed him totally, he was rigid with anxiety for last few years. Literally took him an hour to make a cup of tea.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Mate there was twats paying 80-120 for a 8th of some fancy yanky strain when it first come about, I'd want a g of sniff n a blowy aswel, at that bloody price.
> 
> Here where I am these strains have become the norm tho, no tins and fancy fake packaging, got offered a oz of that wedding cake 160 a few wks back, same as alien og, purple stardog, glue, I've smoked wedding cake and yeah it's strong but nowt amazing is it.


Those strains are getting more and more common, like you say though its who you know and how old you are in a lot of cases.

All my mates are 40-50 yo and they can all get quality for 150-160 but the 20-30 year olds seem to be paying 240s. 

Its madness. If I bothered with 1/8th id get a canning machine but il be fucked if im messing around like that.


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> What they got you on for the anxiety scrambo?
> Ive had a 3 year battle with my bro trying to get him on meds since his breakdown.
> 
> He's on sertraline now and its changed him totally, he was rigid with anxiety for last few years. Literally took him an hour to make a cup of tea.


I am on 45mg mirtazipine at night and 600mg of pregablin a day Corey, tbh tho mate it dont really touch the side when my anxiety is bad.

I abused pregablin for yrs and yrs in my drug days and would take 4000-5000mg for a buzz and have a huge tolerance to them now.

Only thing I find really helps when I get it bad is benzos mate and docs don't really like to prescribe em, cause they so addictive but they have been recently spose cause of this pandemic shit, but again mate it was another drug I heavily abused when I was a druggy and have high tolerance to them and what the docs willing to give out don't touch the sides again, so been getting me own online and missus keeps em away from me n just get a couple when needed


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Those strains are getting more and more common, like you say though its who you know and how old you are in a lot of cases.
> 
> All my mates are 40-50 yo and they can all get quality for 150-160 but the 20-30 year olds seem to be paying 240s.
> 
> Its madness. If I bothered with 1/8th id get a canning machine but il be fucked if im messing around like that.


Lol

I thought about the canning machine, fake dispensary labels etc then I thought can I be arsed with the small deals even at them prices nar not for me, I like to just get it all gone at once but prices so low don't think il be bothering again anytime soon


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I am on 45mg mirtazipine at night and 600mg of pregablin a day Corey, tbh tho mate it dont really touch the side when my anxiety is bad.
> 
> I abused pregablin for yrs and yrs in my drug days and would take 4000-5000mg for a buzz and have a huge tolerance to them now.
> 
> Only thing I find really helps when I get it bad is benzos mate and docs don't really like to prescribe em, cause they so addictive but they have been recently spose cause of this pandemic shit, but again mate it was another drug I heavily abused when I was a druggy and have high tolerance to them and what the docs willing to give out don't touch the sides again, so been getting me own online and missus keeps em away from me n just get a couple when needed


Ive been lucky mate, whenever I dabbled in awt I always had mates go way overboard on them enough to give me a reality check.
Most of them are dead now. 

Might be worth looking into sertraline man.









Sertraline Reviews & Ratings - Drugs.com


Reviews and ratings for Sertraline. 4033 reviews submitted with a 7.2 average score.




www.drugs.com


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2020)

I been on it before mate, ain't many I ain't been on tbh, got a few boxes in the cupboard still, thing with mental health it's different for everyone what works wonders for one doesn't for the other. 

Worst ones I was on was anti pystopics don't think I spelt that right lol put on 7 stone in 18months on them fucking things but at the time spose they did save me life cause wasn't in a good place. 

Heavy drug abuse from a young age caused all my shit, I was munching 40-50 e's a month for yrs in me youth on top of everything else, the ketamine, crack, coke blah blah and it's been kinda proven that heavy drug taking at a young age leads to depression and anxiety etc in later life. 

No1 to blame but meself, and been about 3yrs now I stopped all that shit and never felt better, just had bad shit happen last Yr hence the court case and this coronovirus shit got me anxiety right bad again


----------



## scrambo (Apr 27, 2020)

Talks of the prem starting up again soon and to be on normal tele aswel, that would be a result. 

Although part of me would like it scrapped just so Liverpool don't get there 1st ever prem title lol


----------



## Doish78 (Apr 27, 2020)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Defo grow your own lol u b happier n
A bit richer


----------



## flattylfc (Apr 28, 2020)

covertgrow said:


> lol im in north london and pay £20 an 8th, £35 a q, but the 8ths weigh up about 2.4g and the q's 5.5g ounces cost between £140 and £160,
> basically always the same kinda strain, just light green fluffy buds,
> rarely a nice bit of cheese comes about,


Get cheese 120 all day long .


----------



## scrambo (Apr 28, 2020)

That's cause no one wants cheese anymore, nor lemon haze, ammo etc they been super cheap for ages and hard to get rid off.


----------



## conor c (Apr 28, 2020)

See ammo plenty up here in Scotland no seen any cheese in a while mind you stardawg seems most prevalent if your buying and not totally sick of it theres loads of yank stuff but most cunts are robbing bastards better off growing your own


----------



## scrambo (Apr 28, 2020)

conor c said:


> See ammo plenty up here in Scotland no seen any cheese in a while mind you stardawg seems most prevalent if your buying and not totally sick of it theres loads of yank stuff but most cunts are robbing bastards better off growing your own


I like all the oldies Conor, love me a bit of real exodus cheese (well when I smoked I did) but spose people just got bored of em in the end, and alot these yanky strains are crazy strong, I had some alien og a few months back only a couple of joints like and fuck me it destroyed me lol same as a well done bit of glue some seriously strong weed.

But spose Im just old I still prefer the the flavour of a real bit of exo or a banging pheno of lemon haze, do sometimes think about smoking again but unless pissed up its just a panic attack in a rizla for me lol

Never was a huge fan of ammo tho, alot of bits I tried had that good strength but flavour wise wasn't impressed


----------



## conor c (Apr 28, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I like all the oldies Conor, love me a bit of real exodus cheese (well when I smoked I did) but spose people just got bored of em in the end, and alot these yanky strains are crazy strong, I had some alien og a few months back only a couple of joints like and fuck me it destroyed me lol same as a well done bit of glue some seriously strong weed.
> 
> But spose Im just old I still prefer the the flavour of a real bit of exo or a banging pheno of lemon haze, do sometimes think about smoking again but unless pissed up its just a panic attack in a rizla for me lol
> 
> Never was a huge fan of ammo tho, alot of bits I tried had that good strength but flavour wise wasn't impressed


 I rate cheese more than stardawg too idk cheese used to be most common strain if you buy up here but everycunt wants yank shit so makes sense only those who like her keep her around


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 30, 2020)

conor c said:


> See ammo plenty up here in Scotland no seen any cheese in a while mind you stardawg seems most prevalent if your buying and not totally sick of it theres loads of yank stuff but most cunts are robbing bastards better off growing your own


Same in south Wales man


----------



## 420blazers88 (Apr 30, 2020)

I pay 140 150 for pukka smoke star dawg berrys jack


----------



## 420blazers88 (Apr 30, 2020)

covertgrow said:


> lol im in north london and pay £20 an 8th, £35 a q, but the 8ths weigh up about 2.4g and the q's 5.5g ounces cost between £140 and £160,
> basically always the same kinda strain, just light green fluffy buds,
> rarely a nice bit of cheese comes about,


An 8th is 3.5 not 2.4 lol same for q


----------



## MrZoot420 (Apr 30, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Ive been lucky mate, whenever I dabbled in awt I always had mates go way overboard on them enough to give me a reality check.
> Most of them are dead now.
> 
> Might be worth looking into sertraline man.
> ...


i can relate to this lol im a bit scrammbled but i feel like the 1 that got away


----------



## MrZoot420 (Apr 30, 2020)

420blazers88 said:


> An 8th is 3.5 not 2.4 lol same for q


the uk weed market is madness


----------



## switch (May 1, 2020)

Have any of you grown with LEC/CMH lamps yet? I keep seeing these maxi bright 600w CMH bulbs advertised, theyre for a standard magnetic ballast with E40 fitting but theyre 100 quid a pop, would like to know what sort of results they give before waxing 200 on a couple lol. Surely 600w cmh would be better than 600w HPS? Ive no experience with CMH so glad to listen to any advice on these


----------



## MrZoot420 (May 1, 2020)

anyone growing in hard-water area like east Anglia got any advice or warnings for using hard-water if there is any good bad side effects


----------



## switch (May 2, 2020)

MrZoot420 said:


> anyone growing in hard-water area like east Anglia got any advice or warnings for using hard-water if there is any good bad side effects


I live in a hard water area too, my tap water ec is around 0.7 so unless you use a reverse osmosis filter (i wouldnt bother) youll want to use a nutrient line which is designed for Hard Water. I use Plant magic range, good value and for hard water, with great results. You shouldnt need to use a cal/mag supplement with hard water as it already contains plenty of this.


----------



## MrZoot420 (May 2, 2020)

my water reads 7.3 and im using fox farm trio i have been using ionic cal mag but at 1/4 of the dose


----------



## switch (May 2, 2020)

That 7.3 reading is your PH mate, not your EC lol. You dont need to supplement with cal/mag at all, if anything hard water areas have too much of it.
Buy yourself an ec meter like a bluelab truncheon to get a clear picture of how much nutrients are going into your girls each watering. Its kind of important.


----------



## MrZoot420 (May 2, 2020)

switch said:


> That 7.3 reading is your PH mate, not your EC lol. You dont need to supplement with cal/mag at all, if anything hard water areas have too much of it.
> Buy yourself an ec meter like a bluelab truncheon to get a clear picture of how much nutrients are going into your girls each watering. Its kind of important.


fuck my life lol


----------



## MrZoot420 (May 2, 2020)

switch said:


> That 7.3 reading is your PH mate, not your EC lol. You dont need to supplement with cal/mag at all, if anything hard water areas have too much of it.
> Buy yourself an ec meter like a bluelab truncheon to get a clear picture of how much nutrients are going into your girls each watering. Its kind of important.


so basically what your saying is my nuts are useless and what im doing is pointless til i get ec metre and plant magic nutes


----------



## DST (May 2, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Thanks mate, I'll be fine tho more worried about fucking catching coronovirus there than the case tbh.
> 
> How's you been anyways? Can you do your job from home and that?


Cool. Well keep us posted.
Aye, I work from home anyway. Everything on phone or laptop. The first 2 weeks was crazy. Was busy as fuk then lost about 20k in new business since all the companies put hiring freezes on (really bad having to tell folk they aren't starting that great job they thought they were....ffs, soul destroying for then. Then the core people who work for me is reduced by about 30%. Clients just letting go of freelancers/external workers. Now its dead, loads of projects on hold, so just bits of admin really. 
We've definitely not had it as shite as the UK though.


----------



## switch (May 2, 2020)

MrZoot420 said:


> so basically what your saying is my nuts are useless and what im doing is pointless til i get ec metre and plant magic nutes


No mate, i dont know what nutes youre using or anything about what your doing so relax it might be fine lol. What system have you got going on? what medium you using, what size tent, what lamps etc


----------



## DST (May 5, 2020)

switch said:


> Have any of you grown with LEC/CMH lamps yet? I keep seeing these maxi bright 600w CMH bulbs advertised, theyre for a standard magnetic ballast with E40 fitting but theyre 100 quid a pop, would like to know what sort of results they give before waxing 200 on a couple lol. Surely 600w cmh would be better than 600w HPS? Ive no experience with CMH so glad to listen to any advice on these


I have been using cmh 315w's for a while. definitely cooler than a 600hps. you can get DE630w cmh ballasts as well and i have heard good things about them. you can grow decent weed with the 315s. I have been mixing my 315s with 600w hps but I think this summer I'll swap out the 600 for another 315w.
i have the Phillips 315w as well as lumateks 315w bulbs. Seem ok to me.


----------



## rollajoint (May 13, 2020)

DST still kicking about in the threads fair play dude . Yorkie and the lads still about ? Still have some seeds in the vault of yours lol . This thread dont seem as active as a few years ago . Hope all is good lads. Brings back some good memories this place !


----------



## DST (May 15, 2020)

rollajoint said:


> DST still kicking about in the threads fair play dude . Yorkie and the lads still about ? Still have some seeds in the vault of yours lol . This thread dont seem as active as a few years ago . Hope all is good lads. Brings back some good memories this place !


no one is really posting that much. Sambo when he's had a fee vods lol.


----------



## irish4:20 (May 17, 2020)

Had some autoflower seeds in the fridge for the last 7 or 8 yrs.. there was 10.. 4 have popped so gonna put them outside for the summer and see how they get on


----------



## conor c (May 17, 2020)

What size of filter you guys using for your rooms/ tents out of curiosity i need a new one but not sure on size im thinking 8 inch or above rhino or something like that ?


----------



## DST (May 18, 2020)

I got an 8 inch 1000m cubed and a 5 inch 340ish m cubed.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 19, 2020)

DST said:


> Sambo



I REALLY hope he is called Sam.... 
Lol
Alright and good morning Brits! 
Cant believe I just found the UK contingent on here.

Not that it matters too much but am down bottom end of the island (Devon!) currently looking over a very calm channel smoking my last BBXXL 

Have a great day folks... 

Btw I don't know if offer is still going but I 'registered' a few weeks ago for a freebie from Seedstockers... 

Well fuk me it turned up today, figured a Spanish company wouldn't likely send freebies and esp not to UK, but sure as shit: a BCN critical xxl auto landed. 
Thank you seedstockers for not forgetting us Brits.

Enjoy your days folks.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> I REALLY hope he is called Sam....
> Lol
> Alright and good morning Brits!
> Cant believe I just found the UK contingent on here.
> ...


Sambo, Rambo, he has been called a lot of things on RIU lol....those are avatar names though. You would need to ask him what his real name is yourself. If you rub the side of a vodka bottle he sometimes appears on the thread


----------



## KK26 (May 19, 2020)

Accomplish hmm.

I've been putting these lot off for the last few days so decision time.

Water or get my arse moving to chop these.

Something is really telling me to chop because the extraction fan fucked up this morning and the tent was blown up like a giant balloon stinking to high heavens. RH had shot up to 82%. Have got it lower using a replacement fan but I do need to chop.

Yhey are 9 weeks all with milky trichs with splashes of amber so that's fine with me but can't be fucking arsed.

Tomorrow my accomplishment will be concluded I hope.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 19, 2020)

Cut n hang it, 2 mins....
Mind you, a dry trim is a bastard though... 
maybe water & leave til tomorrow!!
What strain is it ? 
I got me a Krippleshock in same nick (@7wks too!), mostly cloudy now, but not too frosty: so giving em last full day of light n feed. Chopping in morning!


Love the action shot!


----------



## fartoblue (May 19, 2020)

Just been reading the first few posts of this thread 11 years old, asking the price of weed in UK seems to have been around £140.00

Don't know what it's like in your area but in 2020 pre Covid-19 price was about £180.00 for fair quality weed, saying that it is all the same price here from mediocre to really good). North UK (Scottish Borders).

What is the price in your area?


----------



## KK26 (May 19, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Cut n hang it, 2 mins....
> Mind you, a dry trim is a bastard though...
> maybe water & leave til tomorrow!!
> What strain is it ?
> ...


Quick wet yeah a right ball ache doing a dry trim..... Nah. 

Always cut wet so easier later on I think. 

Water them again and leave it til tomorrow.... If I do that the plants will be fully moistened up and be hell to dry considering the size of them. 

I'll have to bite the bullet and just do them tonight. Soil is as dry as and can't water again because wa t to get started on the next run but also these are really done, I'm just lazy. 

They are Blackberry Gum by Seedstockers. I like them and done a few runs with them. Great smoke and grow to be monsters. 

These next after I chop individually scrogged. Took a load of shit about these seeds from our US counterparts but fuck the haters. 

30% + THC apparently with the Anesia Seeds Blackberry Moonrocks and Sluricane.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 19, 2020)

South Devon has been constantly 200 a zip for last dozen years. Same in West Lothian & Bristol too (IT contractor) 
Do get odd dry spells where price is pushed but its not always good weed.

Although have noticed in WLothian the younger folk tend to pay a premium (usually fake Cali con weed) seen mugs buying for 300 regularly...
People down south would tell dealer to fuck off. 

And this is why I grow my own now.


----------



## KK26 (May 19, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> I REALLY hope he is called Sam....
> Lol
> Alright and good morning Brits!
> Cant believe I just found the UK contingent on here.
> ...


Seed Stockers are very good and never had an issue yet.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Quick wet yeah a right ball ache doing a dry trim..... Nah.
> 
> Always cut wet so easier later on I think.
> 
> ...


I.always use to trim wet but now I just can't afford to sit in my grow room for 10 hours taking my crop down and trimming it. Last few times I have hung with just fan leaves removed and then dry trimmed in smaller shifts. Keeps the family happy.



JimmyNuggs said:


> And this is why I grow my own now.


Indeed. It is the only way....and that's from an IT contract recruiter so you got to believe me lmfao.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2020)

Got a couple of gg4s and The Dog in the back ready to start light dep. Babes and teeners at the front will probably be done inside.


----------



## fartoblue (May 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Just been reading the first few posts of this thread 11 years old, asking the price of weed in UK seems to have been around £140.00
> 
> Don't know what it's like in your area but in 2020 pre Covid-19 price was about £180.00 for fair quality weed, saying that it is all the same price here from mediocre to really good). North UK (Scottish Borders).
> 
> What is the price in your area?


 Just had a quick check and electricity was around the same price all of those years ago.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 19, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> same price all of those years ago


Sugar is cheaper now than 40 year ago!


----------



## conor c (May 19, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> South Devon has been constantly 200 a zip for last dozen years. Same in West Lothian & Bristol too (IT contractor)
> Do get odd dry spells where price is pushed but its not always good weed.
> 
> Although have noticed in WLothian the younger folk tend to pay a premium (usually fake Cali con weed) seen mugs buying for 300 regularly...
> ...


Same in Glasgow ive seen young people pay 300 a zip id tell em to fuck off personally lol im not too far from the city its cheaper where i stay tho ranges from 170 to 240 id say is average for a oz up here


----------



## KK26 (May 19, 2020)

I'm getting there!

1 1/4 down and 2 3/4 to go and I'm strangely enjoying it.

So easy to trim and fooking big girls.

So now I am finally in the process of ACCOMPLISHING this task I've be putting off but it'll be hell of a late night. On my 3rd J already and I'm rather giddy and having serious trouble with these slits which I call my eyes.


----------



## conor c (May 19, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'm getting there!
> 
> 1 1/4 down and 2 3/4 to go and I'm strangely enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Looking nice mate that will keep u going for a bit


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 19, 2020)

KK26 said:


> it'll be hell of a late night


You done yet!? 
Hope you haven't been rewarding yursel' too much...


----------



## KK26 (May 19, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> You done yet!?
> Hope you haven't been rewarding yursel' too much...


Done!

ACCOMPLISHING!


----------



## conor c (May 20, 2020)

Just got more beans idk where u guys get your beans but ive been using discountcannabisseeds.co.uk and they been great im on my 5th order since this covid shit still had 0 problems just thought id say to people on here there worth a shout


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 20, 2020)

conor c said:


> discountcannabisseeds.co.uk


Used them before, Johnny is a good guy flogging good seeds at good prices (& inc freebie choice!). In fact, I harvested a Krippleshock today, its one I got from him (via Dr Krippling) a year ago...lol


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 21, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Krippleshock




Good morning folks.
Quick question to 'the room'.
Anybody here mucking about with Pollen? 
Ideally, fem photo period pollen (but not only!)

I have just managed a little from. G'berry I turned with CS but would love a wider pool to pull from... 

Appreciate the complexities but if any of you has a smidge you could pass along, I'd be happy to compensate you with something something.
PM me if you're game. 

Much appreciated ladies n gents!


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (May 21, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Sugar is cheaper now than 40 year ago!


Used to come in on ships and sourced from cane. Now a lot comes from beet grown in UK.


----------



## conor c (May 21, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> View attachment 4572034
> 
> Good morning folks.
> Quick question to 'the room'.
> ...


If u get really stuck theres a few places that sells feminised pollen lil pricey bit maybe worth a shout holyseedbank is 1 place i aint really messed with breeding much yet i understand the principles but for me its more the space thats my limiting factor rn


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 21, 2020)

Cheers fella, didn't know that was even a 'thing'. Blimey, you're right about 'lil pricey'..! Price prolly knocks it outta consideration: not that its not reasonable -€80 !) But I have two tents and space IS a premium for me too so not gonna get best value from them doing an odd 'Frankensteins monster'.
Besides, if I had 80 spare it'd be in my new light jar... 
Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## conor c (May 21, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Cheers fella, didn't know that was even a 'thing'. Blimey, you're right about 'lil pricey'..! Price prolly knocks it outta consideration: not that its not reasonable -€80 !) But I have two tents and space IS a premium for me too so not gonna get best value from them doing an odd 'Frankensteins monster'.
> Besides, if I had 80 spare it'd be in my new light jar...
> Thanks for the heads up though.


Yeah they sell out fast zamnesia carries a smaller selection of there pollen as well case there out of stock rn im in the same boat mate space is at a premium so handy


----------



## tyke1973 (May 22, 2020)

_Anyone on here got any cbd bud they wanna sell,i'm after some to last till mines ready. _


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 23, 2020)

Good luck @tyke1973 , hope someone comes through: I got the other kind you can have but no cbd sadly... 
Prolly should look into getting a CBD strain. 
Hey @conor c , well despite the space issues I collected a chunk of pollen and went daft with . Lol
Put small girls of Godberry, Krippleshock & Hulkberry in flower for a couple weeks so gonna mix a couple things up and keep the breed for future grows. 
Also for shits n gigs I smooshed some into two autos I've got with 5 weeks to go (if I didn't i was gonna regret it  )
I just have to make them fit the space.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 23, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Good luck @tyke1973 , hope someone comes through: I got the other kind you can have but no cbd sadly...
> Prolly should look into getting a CBD strain.
> Hey @conor c , well despite the space issues I collected a chunk of pollen and went daft with . Lol
> Put small girls of Godberry, Krippleshock & Hulkberry in flower for a couple weeks so gonna mix a couple things up and keep the breed for future grows.
> ...


I have two cannationic on the go atm ,but there not gonna be done for around another 7 week,Got some blackberry moonrock ,brain cake ,Blueberry gum # 2 ,Bluedream sherbert also ,then two cannatonic in tent and 5 stardawg out doors that are really looking on form for a top weight.Structure on those is great there still small ,but i be honest that is fine with me for time been.I have got to get out there ,either today or tomorrow.Most likely tomorrow ,because there a chance of been noticed.Its funny but i have had them going at the side of a strawberry plant and i swear its carried the flavor over.I have around 60 seeds of a cbd strain ,but they have been mixed up now ,but that is 0.5/0.8 % thc up to 16% cbd ,but like i say its just hemp.But real nice the two pheno's that was used in this breeding project.


----------



## tyke1973 (May 23, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Good luck @tyke1973 , hope someone comes through: I got the other kind you can have but no cbd sadly...
> Prolly should look into getting a CBD strain.
> Hey @conor c , well despite the space issues I collected a chunk of pollen and went daft with . Lol
> Put small girls of Godberry, Krippleshock & Hulkberry in flower for a couple weeks so gonna mix a couple things up and keep the breed for future grows.
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me bro


----------



## tyke1973 (May 23, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Just been reading the first few posts of this thread 11 years old, asking the price of weed in UK seems to have been around £140.00
> 
> Don't know what it's like in your area but in 2020 pre Covid-19 price was about £180.00 for fair quality weed, saying that it is all the same price here from mediocre to really good). North UK (Scottish Borders).
> 
> What is the price in your area?


I let mine go at 150's ,that is for real high grade ,Creme brulee ,Blue sherbert and Stardawg.


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 23, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> 150's, real high grade Creme brulee ,Blue sherbert and Stardawg.


Damn son, is that just the local market or batch online? 
I gotta few peeps do insta for same (32zip min) but street?!? Srsly wow.


----------



## coreywebster (May 23, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> I let mine go at 150's ,that is for real high grade ,Creme brulee ,Blue sherbert and Stardawg.


Cuz your old school and have integrity and friends tyke.


----------



## 3eyes (May 23, 2020)

Gorrila zkitles x 5 and 1 purple haze and 1 blueberry og at the back 
another few weeks to go yet


----------



## conor c (May 23, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Good luck @tyke1973 , hope someone comes through: I got the other kind you can have but no cbd sadly...
> Prolly should look into getting a CBD strain.
> Hey @conor c , well despite the space issues I collected a chunk of pollen and went daft with . Lol
> Put small girls of Godberry, Krippleshock & Hulkberry in flower for a couple weeks so gonna mix a couple things up and keep the breed for future grows.
> ...


Yeah nice one mate if its a photo onto a auto ur f1 should be a faster flowering hybrid could be handy mate


----------



## conor c (May 23, 2020)

3eyes said:


> Gorrila zkitles x 5 and 1 purple haze and 1 blueberry og at the back View attachment 4574185View attachment 4574189View attachment 4574185View attachment 4574189
> another few weeks to go yet


Nice thats a strain i aint seen in years some old school purple haze


----------



## conor c (May 23, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> _Anyone on here got any cbd bud they wanna sell,i'm after some to last till mines ready. _


Hope u find some mate tbh ive literally only tried 1 cbd rich strain i should proly try do more in the future


----------



## 3eyes (May 23, 2020)

conor c said:


> Nice thats a strain i aint seen in years some old school purple haze


It was a freebie I cant remember what breeder though I'm looking forward to trying that 1


----------



## Bushbaby11 (May 23, 2020)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Where are you!? I'm coming to sell up there hahaha


----------



## CherryLola (May 23, 2020)

Not sure where to put these, guess here will be okay, Outdoors Scotland! autoflowers. Started Indoors; these photos on day they went in. Been to check since and they all okay, won’t be enjoying the wind today tho!! Just an experiment, not sure what it will bring. Just done it coz I’m of work, Covid experiment. Anyone had any good results outdoor in north uk? It’s a bit early to be honest if these don’t get found plan on doing another go in July/august.


----------



## icemanz (May 24, 2020)

KK26 said:


> So this is where all the UK lads & lasses knock around.
> 
> Alright everyone.
> 
> ...


Nice im new here my self haven't posted anything yet im 4 weeks in flower today with what i got given a clone of by the name blackberry punch she stinks of candy wonderful nose on her but i cant find any information about blackberry punch i only see black cherry punch i got the clone from Birmingham wondering if theres anyone in here who knows of blackberry punch going around in Birmingham i will check out your grow now cheers bud and keepsafe


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 24, 2020)

icemanz said:


> Nice im new here my self haven't posted anything yet im 4 weeks in flower today with what i got given a clone of by the name blackberry punch she stinks of candy wonderful nose on her but i cant find any information about blackberry punch i only see black cherry punch i got the clone from Birmingham wondering if theres anyone in here who knows of blackberry punch going around in Birmingham i will check out your grow now cheers bud and keepsafe


From web. (Welcome btw, won't be long now till yours are done).

*DESCRIPTION*
Blackberry Punch is the sweet and sedating union of two indica-dominant classics. By breeding Purple Punch with Blackberry, the astonishing trichome laden Blackberry Punch was born, smelling of grape candy, blueberry muffins, and tart Kool-Aid. The potency of this strain gives the consumer a one-two punch to the head and body, initially landing between the eyes and settling down into the limbs. Blackberry Punch is a delicious dessert strain that is best suited for after dinner. Its effects are preferred for managing nausea, stress, minor body aches, and sleeplessness.


----------



## icemanz (May 24, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> From web. (Welcome btw, won't be long now till yours are done).
> 
> *DESCRIPTION*
> Blackberry Punch is the sweet and sedating union of two indica-dominant classics. By breeding Purple Punch with Blackberry, the astonishing trichome laden Blackberry Punch was born, smelling of grape candy, blueberry muffins, and tart Kool-Aid. The potency of this strain gives the consumer a one-two punch to the head and body, initially landing between the eyes and settling down into the limbs. Blackberry Punch is a delicious dessert strain that is best suited for after dinner. Its effects are preferred for managing nausea, stress, minor body aches, and sleeplessness.


Nice one m8 i seen this but i was on about grow journals of it it seems not alot of people growing it but the taste is delicious straight blackberrys and a wonderful high i smoked it of the guy i got the cuts of cheers man


----------



## icemanz (May 24, 2020)

mintcake said:


> I'm a UK grower in Birmingham... I got amongst others a blue cheese plant that is a few weeks into veg, my friend payed nearly £50 for a pack of 5 auto flowering seeds. I understand cuttings can't be taken from a auto flowering plant, but is this going to cause any more problems? will i still get a nice harvest when the plant matures and goes into bud itself? my friend is saying that even tho it was started from seed mid January and now has a nice thick stem and we are 2 weeks, 4 days into veg, it wont bud until November if it survives until then... Is this correct or just air he's chatting?


Was wondering if you have come across blackberry punch in Birmingham i picked a few cuts up from there they are now 4 weeks in flower and stinking of candy i cant find any grow forums speaking of it i see alot of black cherry punch threads about im wondering if it is black cherry punch cheers bud


----------



## conor c (May 24, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Not sure where to put these, guess here will be okay, Outdoors Scotland! autoflowers. Started Indoors; these photos on day they went in. Been to check since and they all okay, won’t be enjoying the wind today tho!! Just an experiment, not sure what it will bring. Just done it coz I’m of work, Covid experiment. Anyone had any good results outdoor in north uk? It’s a bit early to be honest if these don’t get found plan on doing another go in July/august.
> 
> View attachment 4574230
> View attachment 4574235
> ...


I need to pull the finger out and plant out tae soon lol


----------



## CherryLola (May 24, 2020)

conor c said:


> I need to pull the finger out and plant out tae soon lol


If I was doing again, I’d just dig single holes for each plant and fill the hole with nice soil and build individual cages for each plant, the way I done it was way to much work, never had so many blisters on my hands and I’m a workie my hands are always fucked they made of steel but this destroyed them lol. Had to buy gloves dunno how I never thought of them in the first place lol. Rabbits already tried to get in but failed. Deer in abundance too so need the high fence, One watched me put it up haha not scared at all here.


----------



## conor c (May 24, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> If I was doing again, I’d just dig single holes for each plant and fill the hole with nice soil and build individual cages for each plant, the way I done it was way to much work, never had so many blisters on my hands and I’m a workie my hands are always fucked they made of steel but this destroyed them lol. Had to buy gloves dunno how I never thought of them in the first place lol. Rabbits already tried to get in but failed. Deer in abundance too so need the high fence, One watched me put it up haha not scared at all here.


 Pretty much beware of squirrels too those lil fuckers will eat it too lol


----------



## tyke1973 (May 25, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Cuz your old school and have integrity and friends tyke.


How tricks bro


----------



## tyke1973 (May 25, 2020)

conor c said:


> Hope u find some mate tbh ive literally only tried 1 cbd rich strain i should proly try do more in the future


Cheers brother, I found some took a while .Gap in the market there me thinks


----------



## icemanz (May 25, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> From web. (Welcome btw, won't be long now till yours are done).
> 
> *DESCRIPTION*
> Blackberry Punch is the sweet and sedating union of two indica-dominant classics. By breeding Purple Punch with Blackberry, the astonishing trichome laden Blackberry Punch was born, smelling of grape candy, blueberry muffins, and tart Kool-Aid. The potency of this strain gives the consumer a one-two punch to the head and body, initially landing between the eyes and settling down into the limbs. Blackberry Punch is a delicious dessert strain that is best suited for after dinner. Its effects are preferred for managing nausea, stress, minor body aches, and sleeplessness.


I no can't wait jimmy sick of buying from of the road i want aload of jars filled with good old home grown Blackberry punch gonna give them 9 weeks if they need 10 they will get it cheers bro


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (May 25, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> If I was doing again, I’d just dig single holes for each plant and fill the hole with nice soil and build individual cages for each plant, the way I done it was way to much work, never had so many blisters on my hands and I’m a workie my hands are always fucked they made of steel but this destroyed them lol. Had to buy gloves dunno how I never thought of them in the first place lol. Rabbits already tried to get in but failed. Deer in abundance too so need the high fence, One watched me put it up haha not scared at all here.


deers hate the stink of roting meat, may be good idea to put some mince here and there, i know it from experience


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 25, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Outdoors Scotland! autoflowers.


Keep us posted on this one @CherryLola I tried a guerilla grow last year (not Scotland which I know very well!) Was not successful but I knew fuck all then. That effort you've put in is showing already so you're already ahead of the game.
Good luck with this one OP.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 25, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> I let mine go at 150's ,that is for real high grade ,Creme brulee ,Blue sherbert and Stardawg.


Same here, but current demand is making price hikes tempting..................where've all the Vietnamese gone who wrecked the market in the first place??? They were already self isolating


----------



## DonBrennon (May 25, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> Cheers brother, I found some took a while .Gap in the market there me thinks


You can do it legally if you haven't got previous, got a secure site not near a school and apply for a license. Not sure how easy/expensive it is, but it can be done


----------



## fartoblue (May 25, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Same here, but current demand is making price hikes tempting..................where've all the Vietnamese gone who wrecked the market in the first place??? They were already self isolating


Maybe 140 for 10 oz or more from what I hear.


----------



## fartoblue (May 25, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Same here, but current demand is making price hikes tempting..................where've all the Vietnamese gone who wrecked the market in the first place??? They were already self isolating


Maybe the Vietnamese slave master gangster scum but the Vietnamese wouldn't have much say in market price IMHO


----------



## scrambo (May 26, 2020)

icemanz said:


> I no can't wait jimmy sick of buying from of the road i want aload of jars filled with good old home grown Blackberry punch gonna give them 9 weeks if they need 10 they will get it cheers bro


Iceman was a very old username. You shore you ain't got a plugging guide lmao sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## scrambo (May 26, 2020)

That's made me lol D the rub the vods bottle, funny fucker.

How's Don doing nowdays? Ain't spoke with him in ages, hope he's all good.


----------



## scrambo (May 26, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> Maybe 140 for 10 oz or more from what I hear.


Crazy prices nowdays, the south is flooded, on 10s your be lucky to get 100/120s for serious grade where I'm at, right put me off growing again. Gone are them drought/spray days when grade had people chewing ya arm off at 2k for 10s all day.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> That's made me lol D the rub the vods bottle, funny fucker.
> 
> How's Don doing nowdays? Ain't spoke with him in ages, hope he's all good.


he's doing good mate last I heard (which was only a couple of weeks ago). working in a bank and still with his German sweetheart over in Berlin.


----------



## scrambo (May 27, 2020)

DST said:


> he's doing good mate last I heard (which was only a couple of weeks ago). working in a bank and still with his German sweetheart over in Berlin.


We use to talk quite a bit of riu, am glad he's doing good D, still with zee german aswel good on him. I'm constantly changing numbers and breaking phones ffs tell him I said Allo when ya next speak pls mate.


----------



## Chemskull (May 27, 2020)

Hey there guys and girls,

I recently purchased several things from online grow shops.
Unfortunately my plan for it all never materialised.

it is still sitting there in the packaging it was delivered in.

I’m looking to get rid of it for a fair price.

I have

1 x XL auto pot system. The full set up. It is a 9 x 25ltr smart pot (fabric) with reservoir and all the drip feed components.

1x XL Auto pot system. Full set up. It’s a 2 x 18.5ltr smart pot (fabric) with reservoir and all the drip feed components

I can’t find my email receipt for the pots as they were ordered from one site Hydroprowashington.co.uk.

feel free to take a peak at them on the site.

I will attach all the other electrical components and nutrients etc in photo form from my email receipt.

if you are interested in any individual items let me know. I can post anywhere in the U.K.

if you would like to take the whole lot as a job lot, then I will give a better discount obviously.

please be sensible with your offers. It’s as new as you would buy from the shop.

hopefully it can be put to good use.

peace


----------



## Chemskull (May 27, 2020)

Hey there guys and girls,

I recently purchased several things from online grow shops.
Unfortunately my plan for it all never materialised.

it is still sitting there in the packaging it was delivered in.

I’m looking to get rid of it for a fair price.

I have

1 x XL auto pot system. The full set up. It is a 9 x 25ltr smart pot (fabric) with reservoir and all the drip feed components.

1x XL Auto pot system. Full set up. It’s a 2 x 18.5ltr smart pot (fabric) with reservoir and all the drip feed components

I can’t find my email receipt for the pots as they were ordered from one site Hydroprowashington.co.uk.

feel free to take a peak at them on the site.

I will attach all the other electrical components and nutrients etc in photo form from my email receipt.

if you are interested in any individual items let me know. I can post anywhere in the U.K.

if you would like to take the whole lot as a job lot, then I will give a better discount obviously.

please be sensible with your offers. It’s as new as you would buy from the shop.

hopefully it can be put to good use.

peace


----------



## scrambo (May 27, 2020)

Chemskull said:


> Hey there guys and girls,
> 
> I recently purchased several things from online grow shops.
> Unfortunately my plan for it all never materialised.
> ...


I thought I'd start a grow about 20yrs ago now didn't have a fucking clue what I was doing tho and just fucked it up didn't even get the seeds to germ
Ffs I ended up selling my dws system on gumtree

Anyway your easy sell it on gumtree or sphock or eBay rather than here, most peeps here are growers n smokers and waaaay to paranoid fair play lol just use a normal site mate, it ain't nowt illegal.


----------



## Chemskull (May 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I thought I'd start a grow about 20yrs ago now didn't have a fucking clue what I was doing tho and just fucked it up didn't even get the seeds to germ
> Ffs I ended up selling my dws system on gumtree
> 
> Anyway your easy sell it on gumtree or sphock or eBay rather than here, most peeps here are growers n smokers and waaaay to paranoid fair play lol just use a normal site mate, it ain't nowt illegal.


Yeah good point mate. I’m actually quite an experienced grower myself, I got let down by a mate though. Never trust any cunt but yourself to get shit done lol.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (May 27, 2020)

hi fellas, did anyone tried to grow outdoor autos in south england at the end of may?


----------



## conor c (May 27, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hi fellas, did anyone tried to grow outdoor autos in south england at the end of may?


Would still be fine mate may to june is best time to plant out for uk autos id say


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (May 27, 2020)

yeah, i already got two, seems they are doing fine tbh, just want other opinions  thanks for answering! got a grow journal in my sig, check it if you want mate, cheers


----------



## CherryLola (May 27, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hi fellas, did anyone tried to grow outdoor autos in south england at the end of may?


South England will be okay! Bit early up here in north as night time temps still going down to 5s lower on a bad day, but yeah daytime temps are fine plenty of daylight hours at moment. Start them indoors tho.


----------



## vostok (May 27, 2020)

anyone got UK prices grams or 0z's anyone pay more due to covid...? 

cheers


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (May 27, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> South England will be okay! Bit early up here in north as night time temps still going down to 5s lower on a bad day, but yeah daytime temps are fine plenty of daylight hours at moment. Start them indoors tho.


yeah, thats exactly what i did, started them indoors and threw them out on the 17th, when the temps started to stay above 10C at night.


----------



## scrambo (May 28, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hi fellas, did anyone tried to grow outdoor autos in south england at the end of may?


There was a old member of the site I remember doing lots of outdoor autos in the UK summer he had a big house with a indoor swimming pool that was empty cause he said it cost too much leccy to keep heated lol fair enough.

I've never grown a auto, but with force flowering you can grow pretty much any strain in a UK summer, seen and done it many times.


----------



## scrambo (May 28, 2020)

vostok said:


> anyone got UK prices grams or 0z's anyone pay more due to covid...?
> 
> cheers


No change in the south, where I'm at anyway. Lots of very good smoke about, skittles,glue,alien og, lots of good stardog.

140-180 a Oz depending on who u no, 30 a 3.5, 50 a Q mainly, again can be abit cheaper depending on who you no but this covid ain't changed nowt where I'm at weedwise.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2020)

Where I am there's been not much about now for a few weeks and when anyone has any they seem to be holding tight and selling deals and not weight......£100 qs and 3g for 50 quid....... Them days seem to be back lol


----------



## scrambo (May 28, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Where I am there's been not much about now for a few weeks and when anyone has any they seem to be holding tight and selling deals and not weight......£100 qs and 3g for 50 quid....... Them days seem to be back lol


There's shitloads over here in the south mate I don't even smoke the shit anymore tbh just makes me anxious n paranoid, that's some crazy prices tho, cheaper to be a smack head ffs lol


----------



## conor c (May 28, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Where I am there's been not much about now for a few weeks and when anyone has any they seem to be holding tight and selling deals and not weight......£100 qs and 3g for 50 quid....... Them days seem to be back lol


Jesus thats a bit high mate highest round here is 70 a q but i never really pay crazy prices and thats too high imo already


----------



## Mastergrow (May 28, 2020)

Usually a q would b 70, just atm boys are really taking the piss m8, There's been a lotta stuff caught in the post recently too.
I'm not paying these prices atm ye can be sure of that lol.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2020)

scrambo said:


> We use to talk quite a bit of riu, am glad he's doing good D, still with zee german aswel good on him. I'm constantly changing numbers and breaking phones ffs tell him I said Allo when ya next speak pls mate.


Will do pal.


----------



## vostok (May 29, 2020)

Nordic influence is running deep at least I blame them for the 50 quid bag that supposed to be 2.5 grams 

I'm trying to keep the single 20 quid-ish a gram rate but struggling after all the customer is always right?


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 29, 2020)

vostok said:


> 50 quid bag that supposed to be 2.5 grams


20 a g? Fuuuuuuuu
World's going mad !


----------



## conor c (May 30, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> 20 a g? Fuuuuuuuu
> World's going mad !


Crazy prices


----------



## scrambo (May 30, 2020)

20 a g, no one is paying that, so much weed in the UK right now. North,south wales, Scot there's plenty I call bullshit on 20 a g lmao


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 30, 2020)

scrambo said:


> 20 a g, no one is paying that, so much weed in the UK right now. North,south wales, Scot there's plenty I call bullshit on 20 a g lmao


Hey Scrambo, there maybe plenty of weed (a good portion paid for by the Govt Furlough Scheme...lmfao!!!) But also a glut on stupid people, who's capacity for stupid knows no bounds.
I've got a friend on another forum who lives in Scotland where I lived, he is never done ripping off his locals: usually under the guise of the next best strains, price for Cali strains are especially pumped.. Its almost sport to him.


----------



## Mastergrow (May 30, 2020)

I know someone that atm is selling 1.7g 25 bags, it's not even good weed but folk are still buying it. Anyone I know of selling 3g for 50 it's usually something decent...shocking I know


----------



## vostok (May 30, 2020)

Covid is not helping the prices where I'm at


----------



## scrambo (May 31, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Hey Scrambo, there maybe plenty of weed (a good portion paid for by the Govt Furlough Scheme...lmfao!!!) But also a glut on stupid people, who's capacity for stupid knows no bounds.
> I've got a friend on another forum who lives in Scotland where I lived, he is never done ripping off his locals: usually under the guise of the next best strains, price for Cali strains are especially pumped.. Its almost sport to him.


Yeah fair point, where I'm at and other areas in the south I have friends the Cali malarky is over mainly and them strains that where being sold for crazy prices the skittles,wedding cake,glue etc have now just become the norm and sold at normal prices 

But yeah I was abit drunk yday, and your right there are still silly people paying silly prices


----------



## conor c (May 31, 2020)

Plenty of weed in Scotland odd cunt trying to pump up prices but so much around goes slower if u try that u will be everyones last resort and on the shitlist


----------



## scrambo (May 31, 2020)

I been on here 12yrs i think it is, made alot of good friends from riu many who don't use the site anymore but I still chat with em, anyways they from all different parts of the UK, none are near me or the south and there's plenty of weed pretty much everywhere nowdays.

Fair enough there are silly people who still paying crazy prices for so called "Cali" or "import" lmao does crack me up all that shit, all them yanky strains been in the UK for yrs, an old member had the real glue clone sent over from the states yrs ago, so I'm shore hes not the only one, and ain't exactly hard to buy the packaging etc when it all first started you had crazy cunts paying like 120 for an 8th what cause it was in a cool lil jar and was decent lol


----------



## conor c (May 31, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I been on here 12yrs i think it is, made alot of good friends from riu many who don't use the site anymore but I still chat with em, anyways they from all different parts of the UK, none are near me or the south and there's plenty of weed pretty much everywhere nowdays.
> 
> Fair enough there are silly people who still paying crazy prices for so called "Cali" or "import" lmao does crack me up all that shit, all them yanky strains been in the UK for yrs, an old member had the real glue clone sent over from the states yrs ago, so I'm shore hes not the only one, and ain't exactly hard to buy the packaging etc when it all first started you had crazy cunts paying like 120 for an 8th what cause it was in a cool lil jar and was decent lol


Yeah same here know plenty with the usa cuts over here plenty had em before the hype as well


----------



## JimmyNuggs (May 31, 2020)

Its a 'fashion' of sorts. 
And I'm sure when the next slew of the next 'big thing', tastiest nuggs, 'donkey dicked colas' comes along, the same suckers wil buy into it. 
See same thing happening to nutrient lines... 
Stupid childish marketing seems to win out..


----------



## scrambo (May 31, 2020)

conor c said:


> Yeah same here know plenty with the usa cuts over here plenty had em before the hype as well


Yeah mate was literally yrs ago, an old member had the proper glue clone only sent over they been here for time I just don't get who the fuck is/was paying 120 a 8th cause I don't no too many kids with that kinda money?

Ffs I'd want a gram of good gear and a blowjob of a hooker with me 8th of "import" at that price! Lol

As I said tho them strains have now just become the norm now in alot of the south and just sold at normal prices, which in turn has just outed the likes of cheese,slh,ammo struggle to even get rid of them strains around here now


----------



## scrambo (May 31, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Its a 'fashion' of sorts.
> And I'm sure when the next slew of the next 'big thing', tastiest nuggs, 'donkey dicked colas' comes along, the same suckers wil buy into it.
> See same thing happening to nutrient lines...
> Stupid childish marketing seems to win out..


Your right mate is a "fashion" of sorts, there will be another one no doubt.

Has always been like that with the nutes aswel, I use to like to keep it simple tho pk13/14 was about as wild as I got lol did like me ghe ripen aswel.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2020)

I have just put some autos in kitchen roll yesterday, here in the northeast for my balcony 3 girl scout cookies, 1 blueberry and 1 critical orange all.
I plan on spraying 1 of the girl scout with the sex reverse spray and pollenate the rest of them to make more seeds for next year


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 2, 2020)

Update on the secret garden this morning. Put some more autos in this morning, 2 sweet cream xxl, 3 sweetberry cough, 1 critical orange punch and 2 homemade fem auto seeds (hermie seeds) I put one in already and I don’t think it’s showing no signs of herm so trying another 2.
The others are doing okay 1 dead think dried up with the drought, a few have started flowering already so gonna be dwarfs, few still vegin gonna be better, I think i left them in the nursery pots to long, so these ones I put in earlier only 4/5 days old. All just for fun lads.

also few of the plants had little black flies on them, I tried getting them of with my bottled water but they fuckers were stuck on, need to take neem oil spray and soap spray and think I read to put sand down so they can’t lay eggs. Anyone know anything about these wee guys? tiny wee black flies?


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Jun 2, 2020)

Guessing the fly's are fungus gnats.. 
Sand make it so IF they do lay eggs, they can't live long enough to come up through it. Once you have them, its a bastard to clear em for good. Think your plan with neem will do the job... 
Keep it up fella.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah think they are checked up on them when I got home, what a shitmare, got neem oil on the way, will try and get up with some soapy water this week but I’m back to work tomorrow after 2 months off. Can’t believe it,. Reality check incoming. I’ve ready hydrogen peroxide very small amount in top few inches of soil will kill the eggs so maybe try that before I put sand down, lucky I live beside the beach. Cheers nimmyjugs


----------



## budolskie (Jun 2, 2020)

Here are my 5 autos i put in kitchen paper yesterday


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 2, 2020)

guys, is anyone bothered from the chopers flying all over london non stop, seems like they dont have anything to do and are just checkin every garden n shit. or its just me being paranoid as hell


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2020)

scrambo said:


> We use to talk quite a bit of riu, am glad he's doing good D, still with zee german aswel good on him. I'm constantly changing numbers and breaking phones ffs tell him I said Allo when ya next speak pls mate.


I passed on mag and he asked me to pass you his number lad. send me an email to the info @ breedersboutique .com and I'll mail you back with his contact info. He said he tried contacting you but I mentioned your no. changing.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 2, 2020)

DST said:


> I passed on mag and he asked me to pass you his number lad. send me an email to the info @ breedersboutique .com and I'll mail you back with his contact info. He said he tried contacting you but I mentioned your no. changing.


I mailed ya D, nice 1 mate appreciate it


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi guys, just joined the forum and wanted to say high from West Yorkshire 

Great forum,love the secret garden @CherryLola


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 3, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> guys, is anyone bothered from the chopers flying all over london non stop, seems like they dont have anything to do and are just checkin every garden n shit. or its just me being paranoid as hell


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 3, 2020)

DST said:


> I passed on mag and he asked me to pass you his number lad. send me an email to the info @ breedersboutique .com and I'll mail you back with his contact info. He said he tried contacting you but I mentioned your no. changing.


Just noticed this breeders boutique thing, got to nosey I ended up googling it, is it your company? Some of the seeds look nice, never came across it before. Might have to try some out. Nosey fucker I am.


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2020)

How close should i have this light to my seedlings,
Im going to stsrt my autos in here as its lying in cuboard collecting dust


----------



## scrambo (Jun 3, 2020)

DST said:


> I passed on mag and he asked me to pass you his number lad. send me an email to the info @ breedersboutique .com and I'll mail you back with his contact info. He said he tried contacting you but I mentioned your no. changing.


Just had a look and the email didn't go threw yday, said something about couldn't find the domain? Il try again now

Done the same thing? Says cause the domain carnt be found of the website is the site down nowdays?

[email protected] is me main email mate


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Just had a look and the email didn't go threw yday, said something about couldn't find the domain? Il try again now
> 
> Done the same thing? Says cause the domain carnt be found of the website is the site down nowdays?
> 
> [email protected] is me main email mate


will do.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Just had a look and the email didn't go threw yday, said something about couldn't find the domain? Il try again now
> 
> Done the same thing? Says cause the domain carnt be found of the website is the site down nowdays?
> 
> [email protected] is me main email mate


done lad. 
not sure why you were getting that msg..its only the payment system that was disconnected.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 3, 2020)

So, a week into lockdown and my wife and I decide to plant some "sample" seeds to see what happens. This is unusual as she would normally never "allow" a plant in the house

Bear in mind we are complete noobs at growing so i have no idea what I am doing really, apart from what I can read from here

So 4 out of the 6 grew, 2 are still going for it in a greenhouse and 2 are midgets

Could someone lend a hand and advise what I got (obviously not strain) and if worth progressing with them?

Now that my wife has agreed I am allowed 1 plant so went and got a DWC bucket, small grow tent and seeds arrived today 

Many thanks


----------



## budolskie (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone have any doubts about my clone not rooting,
Because i snapped a branch on a mimosa i was just gifted and had do with a jiffy and a plastic cup and cling film


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 5, 2020)

is it june or sept ffs, expecting 7C in the morning in the south lol gotta bring the ladies in i guess


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 6, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Anyone have any doubts about my clone not rooting,
> Because i snapped a branch on a mimosa i was just gifted and had do with a jiffy and a plastic cup and cling filmView attachment 4584301


Howd you get on? Get any rooots yet?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 7, 2020)

There is none yet, but it hasnt been in a week and with no rooting gel i think may take a little longer.

Its been a while since i had anything going just getting back into it i am


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 7, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> So, a week into lockdown and my wife and I decide to plant some "sample" seeds to see what happens. This is unusual as she would normally never "allow" a plant in the house
> 
> Bear in mind we are complete noobs at growing so i have no idea what I am doing really, apart from what I can read from here
> 
> ...


Are these worth keeping?


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 7, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Are these worth keeping?


For sure. Might aswell just let them be in the greenhouse see what comes of them. What light you gonna go with your tent? What seeds you go for first out of curiosity? And why DWC for first grow? I’ve only done soil, and never had any problems with it, to scared to go dwc and think pumps etc would be to loud for my apartment. Are they? I don’t know, let me know how you get on champ. The plants look good.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 7, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> For sure. Might aswell just let them be in the greenhouse see what comes of them. What light you gonna go with your tent? What seeds you go for first out of curiosity? And why DWC for first grow? I’ve only done soil, and never had any problems with it, to scared to go dwc and think pumps etc would be to loud for my apartment. Are they? I don’t know, let me know how you get on champ. The plants look good.


Thanks for the reply, appreciate it and will just let them grow...

Well, as I got limited space and haven't got the nuts to go guerilla and having a paranoid wife I thought I'd give it a go as the yields are good and as I'm "allowed" 1 plant it looked good. My little lady is just germinating and later today I'm going to do a test run of the kit. I'll video it and hopefully you'll be able to hear the it going. I sort of promised that I wouldn't send more on the kit than an oz so I've gone sort of mid budget on the light. I've got a 1000w small LED with a COB, cost 70quid from Amazon. It does have a cooling fan which is a bit loud but once zip is down and cupboard door is shut you can't hear it

I'm planning to do a journal to share how it goes


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 7, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Thanks for the reply, appreciate it and will just let them grow...
> 
> Well, as I got limited space and haven't got the nuts to go guerioncelol and having a paranoid wife I thought I'd give it a go as the yields are good and as I'm "allowed" 1 plant it looked good. My little lady is just germinating and later today I'm going to do a test run of the kit. I'll video it and hopefully you'll be able to hear the it going. I sort of promised that I wouldn't send more on the kit than an oz so I've gone sort of mid budget on the light. I've got a 1000w small LED with a COB, cost 70quid from Amazon. It does have a cooling fan which is a bit loud but once zip is down and cupboard door is shut you can't hear it
> 
> I'm planning to do a journal to share how it goes


And seeds I went for one that is good for beginners apparently, auto Fresh Candy from Pyramid Seeds. I thought I'd see how 1 seed would go and straight out of the packet...


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 7, 2020)

Couldn't upload a video but it is noisy. Heavy buzzing. Going to try and find a bit of soundproofing


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 6.....


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 9, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Couldn't upload a video but it is noisy. Heavy buzzing. Going to try and find a bit of soundproofing


UPDATE:

The pump has settled now. With tent and cupboard door closed, barely noticeable. As soon as you open door sounds like a fridge freezer.Wife is happy so mustnt be too bad


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 9, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Day 6.....


good luck man


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Wife is happy so mustnt be too bad


this is all life requires....


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol prices in southwest is going up I know that used to be able to get straight dank for 170-190 and always different variety nowadays the flavour scene has ruined it and took over, people paying 200+ now for anything special other than stardawg and hazes and even then they taste like shit 90% of the time, even starting to see £40 eighths being sold now as it’s “uk grown Flavours” and people are lapping it up and paying it. I think the consistency of price and quality is getting worse


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 11, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Couldn't upload a video but it is noisy. Heavy buzzing. Going to try and find a bit of soundproofing


Thought so, stick to soil for me, maybe coco but why change what’s not broken.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 11, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Thought so, stick to soil for me, maybe coco but why change what’s not broken.


It has settled down, not too bad.....transplanting my baby later


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 11, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing how you get on dude, well in. Good lucks!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 12, 2020)

Somewhere in the south, outdoor ...


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Somewhere in the south, outdoor ...
> View attachment 4593424


Nice


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 12, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Nice


Yeah man, she is patrolling, found her on one of the smaller branches, now shes in the penthouse, the main bud lol


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Yeah man, she is patrolling, found her on one of the smaller branches, now shes in the penthouse, the main bud lolView attachment 4593431


Lol def looks like she's enjoying it


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 12, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Lol def looks like she's enjoying it


hope she will bring all her friends, to eat all of them fucking criters that are cruising around


----------



## conor c (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Somewhere in the south, outdoor ...
> View attachment 4593424


Nice shot mate


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 14, 2020)

yeah, well, confirmed at least 3 different bloodsuckin mofukas on my plants. spider mites, gnats, moths and probably black aphids as well. wish i never bought that fuckin loupe lol


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 14, 2020)

Lol I've ordered a cheap usb microscope for later on.....my little one is doing well.....roots now.on way down.....


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 15, 2020)

hi guys and gals, is anyone familiar with that? guess outdoor in England is not a plain sailing at all, got 3-4 different pests on my plants.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 15, 2020)

Day 11 from seed....does she look ok to you?

Thanks


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hi guys and gals, is anyone familiar with that? guess outdoor in England is not a plain sailing at all, got 3-4 different pests on my plants.
> View attachment 4596167


I've read it's good - but no experience


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Day 11 from seed....does she look ok to you?
> 
> Thanks


Looks fine man don't worry so much the plants will show you when they're not happy.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 15, 2020)

Last 1 trimmed and upside down drying, looking forward to trying this purple haze.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 16, 2020)

3eyes said:


> Looks fine man don't worry so much the plants will show you when they're not happy.


Thanks very much


----------



## Newb grow (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey guys, I’m new to all this growing!

Been as I’m new I’m looking for how much I should be able to sell my cannabis y each kilogram in the U.K. at the moment.

I’ve been told with the guy who wants to buy off me currently I won’t get more than 4K a kilo, I’m growing Twisted helix and harvest will be in two weeks, I know it’s off the quality of them but they look half decent and I have a decent setup!

move read most new growers get ripped off so I want to ensure I know what I should be able to sell it for.

thanks in Advance guys


----------



## BAWBAG'69 (Jun 16, 2020)

Newb grow said:


> Hey guys, I’m new to all this growing!
> 
> Been as I’m new I’m looking for how much I should be able to sell my cannabis y each kilogram in the U.K. at the moment.
> 
> ...


About a pound.


----------



## Newb grow (Jun 16, 2020)

BAWBAG'69 said:


> About a pound.


seems like a good deal then lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jun 16, 2020)

Any cannabis clubs in South Wales ? Or competitions


----------



## scrambo (Jun 16, 2020)

Newb grow said:


> Hey guys, I’m new to all this growing!
> 
> Been as I’m new I’m looking for how much I should be able to sell my cannabis y each kilogram in the U.K. at the moment.
> 
> ...


I can only go on the south, but 4k a box is about right and it's needs to be good quality aswel even at that price, lots about nowdays.


----------



## conor c (Jun 16, 2020)

Newb grow said:


> Hey guys, I’m new to all this growing!
> 
> Been as I’m new I’m looking for how much I should be able to sell my cannabis y each kilogram in the U.K. at the moment.
> 
> ...


Depends where you stay to give you a honest awnser average 4 or 6 id say but it may vary


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 17, 2020)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 4596572
> Last 1 trimmed and upside down drying, looking forward to trying this purple haze.


purple haze, in my braaain  looks good man


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 17, 2020)

Brought her in, just to take that pic, for scale lol ghs auto bomb, 7 weeks old, outdoors


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 17, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Brought her in, just to take that pic, for scale lol ghs auto bomb, 7 weeks old, outdoors
> View attachment 4598100


Very nice


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 17, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Very nice


hopefully in a couple more weeks ill have to support them buds  breeder says it reaches full maturity for 7 weeks of flowering, but, tbh... i dont buy that shit, so expect 5 more weeks at least. shes been flowering from 3 weeks now


----------



## KK26 (Jun 17, 2020)

Alright guys, girls and fellow countrymen. 

Just started my new grow, well 17 days old from seed. 

3 x Anesia Seeds Blackberry Moonrocks
1 x Anesia Seeds Slurricane
1 x Barney's Farm Pink Kush

All will be individually scrogged eventually. 

60/40 Soil/Coco 

Under 600watt MH 5200k for 3/4 weeks then 600watt HPS Dual Spec Growlux.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 17, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hopefully in a couple more weeks ill have to support them buds  breeder says it reaches full maturity for 7 weeks of flowering, but, tbh... i dont buy that shit, so expect 5 more weeks at least. shes been flowering from 3 weeks now


Looks like you got some more bud fattening time  Did you get rid of the nasties?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 17, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Looks like you got some more bud fattening time  Did you get rid of the nasties?


well, touching wood, i think i did, but ill deff treat regularly and ill keep a close eye on the ladies.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 18, 2020)

sorry for the quality, almost 1 square meter of bb x somango, 50days old, 3.5 weeks into flowering(aprox) lol the tiles are 46cm


----------



## vuts (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m wondering if anyone uses VPNs, or if they freely browse a website like this when you’re growing in the UK?

Pretty sure I got raided because of my research on growing when I lived over there, maybe I’m just being paranoid


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 21, 2020)

vuts said:


> I’m wondering if anyone uses VPNs, or if they freely browse a website like this when you’re growing in the UK?
> 
> Pretty sure I got raided because of my research on growing when I lived over there, maybe I’m just being paranoid


The old bill dont have the manpower and funds to go after everyone that browse these types of sites there's just to many.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 22, 2020)

FTP.
update on the outdoor guerilla!
Fungus gnats seem to have vanished must been the heavy rain, expect them back lol.
some still not flowering getting big. Some that had started flowering will remain small. put couple more in yesterday but couldn’t be arsed digging holes to just plugged them into the top lol lazy or what.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 22, 2020)

Lovely looking outdoor grow, fair play. Hope it works out for you. Do love to see a outdoor UK grow, yrs ago before I started growing I didn't think it was possible to grow in the UK with our weather, but now no you can grow pretty much any strain in a UK summer.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Lovely looking outdoor grow, fair play. Hope it works out for you. Do love to see a outdoor UK grow, yrs ago before I started growing I didn't think it was possible to grow in the UK with our weather, but now no you can grow pretty much any strain in a UK summer.


Really doubt that the photos can finish nicely tbh, maybe some strains


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

South UK, outdoors, 4 weeks flowering yum yum  the girls are getting very sticky, smells delicious as well 
Auto bomb close up

BB top

Auto bomb top

Auto bomb

Left Auto bomb, right BB X somango


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> South UK, outdoors, 4 weeks flowering yum yum  the girls are getting very sticky, smells delicious as well
> Auto bomb close up
> View attachment 4602757
> BB top
> ...


Very nice, can smell them from here.....


----------



## scrambo (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Really doubt that the photos can finish nicely tbh, maybe some strains


If you force flower you can grow any strain, ive done it and seen it done many times. Letting em go natural yeah your more than likely gonna end up with mould, don't start to flower til mid August so most strains it's gonna be what October time when ready and too much rain n cold by then. If force flowerd tho any strain can be grown


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> If you force flower you can grow any strain, ive done it and seen it done many times. Letting em go natural yeah your more than likely gonna end up with mould, don't start to flower til mid August so most strains it's gonna be what October time when ready and too much rain n cold by then. If force flowerd tho any strain can be grown


Never tried that my man, did you? Reveg is a real possibility I guess.


----------



## scrambo (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Never tried that my man, did you? Reveg is a real possibility I guess.


Yeah get em to a decent size, idealy indoors but can do it outdoor, just quicker indoor.

Then bring em in for 12 hr in a dark room for what ever the flower time is, use the best of the sun say July/August is a bit of hassle bringin em in every day on time, but literally any strain can be grown like that seen it done loads of times


----------



## scrambo (Jun 22, 2020)

Never done a reveg, never grown a auto either smoked a few and didnt rate the smoke, but was yrs ago and only tried a couple am shore there are good ones nowdays


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

Guess running around with a 5 foot plant in 10 gal pot can be tricky as well lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Never done a reveg, never grown a auto either smoked a few and didnt rate the smoke, but was yrs ago and only tried a couple am shore there are good ones nowdays


Hopefully they are


----------



## scrambo (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Guess running around with a 5 foot plant in 10 gal pot can be tricky as well lol


Yeah it ain't easy unless you got the right location, person I've seen doing it for yrs has a very private garden. And rooms that are not used.

Main point was can literally grow any strain in a UK summer like that, which really superised me when I first see it done yrs ago, I didn't no much about growing back then and didn't no it could b done with our weather.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Lovely looking outdoor grow, fair play. Hope it works out for you. Do love to see a outdoor UK grow, yrs ago before I started growing I didn't think it was possible to grow in the UK with our weather, but now no you can grow pretty much any strain in a UK summer.


Cheers man, hopefully get something worth smoking, fingers crossed. I wish I took more time with it but it’s not that far away from human activity, infact 5 mins from a supermarket, I get paranoid as hell when up there and rush putting them in everytime I go up, starting to get more chilled now it’s so overgrown not a sole has been up. Set traps (not harmful lol) and all are still there.


----------



## conor c (Jun 22, 2020)

Hopef


CherryLola said:


> Cheers man, hopefully get something worth smoking, fingers crossed. I wish I took more time with it but it’s not that far away from human activity, infact 5 mins from a supermarket, I get paranoid as hell when up there and rush putting them in everytime I go up, starting to get more chilled now it’s so overgrown not a sole has been up. Set traps (not harmful lol) and all are still there.
> 
> Hopefully rain stops soon too been pissing it for days now up our end hope your luckier


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

So whats your thoughts on topping auto's? I know its a debate and Im about to give it a go but interested in your guys take.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Cheers man, hopefully get something worth smoking, fingers crossed. I wish I took more time with it but it’s not that far away from human activity, infact 5 mins from a supermarket, I get paranoid as hell when up there and rush putting them in everytime I go up, starting to get more chilled now it’s so overgrown not a sole has been up. Set traps (not harmful lol) and all are still there.


Looking great! Good luck with them and hope you get a bountiful harvest 

What a great way to spend lockdown eh


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 22, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> So whats your thoughts on topping auto's? I know its a debate and Im about to give it a go but interested in your guys take.


I topped an Auto 5 days ago and it bounced back like a trojan. Did two more today and they both look ok. The Sun today has helped. I just asked a q in another thread about which node to top at to get the most colas


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> So whats your thoughts on topping auto's? I know its a debate and Im about to give it a go but interested in your guys take.


one of my autos was topped by accident, lamp felt on it... seems shes doing cool, it was stunned for a day at max lol


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> one of my autos was topped by accident, lamp felt on it... seems shes doing cool, it was stunned for a day at max lol


i thought you were going to say she was 'a little shocked'...... sorry!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

HotelNovember said:


> i thought you were going to say she was 'a little shocked'...... sorry!


she literally did not stop growing man, if you followed my journal from the beginning
PS: shes 80cm now, 2 foot 7


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

HotelNovember said:


> I topped an Auto 5 days ago and it bounced back like a trojan. Did two more today and they both look ok. The Sun today has helped. I just asked a q in another thread about which node to top at to get the most colas


Cheers - she is now topped  Lets see how she goes.....


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Cheers - she is now topped  Lets see how she goes.....


hope you've cleaned your blade


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hope you've cleaned your blade


Sterile and very sharp


----------



## HotelNovember (Jun 22, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Sterile and very sharp


now there's a mantra to live by.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

@buzzlightyear_UK
5 weeks ago, 15.05, plant was 2 weeks old 
You've seen the pics from today, the plant is at the same spot


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> @buzzlightyear_UK
> 5 weeks ago, 15.05, plant was 2 weeks old View attachment 4603064


Wow.....they dk seem to grow quick. Here's my little 18 day old


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 22, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Wow.....they dk seem to grow quick. Here's my little 18 day old


Looks very well developed man!


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Looks very well developed man!


I'm really enjoying it. Watching her grow is amazing and cant wait to see how she goes


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2020)

@Mr. Cheetah like, Rambo said photos can be easily finished. Light deprivation is a big thing in commercial outdoor growing in the US. check out some of doublejj threads. 

I do 2 photo runs a year outside now with the aim to be finished at end of September on the 2and as October's get too wet.


you do need to cover them up. 

peace DST


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 24, 2020)

Think my little lady has survived the topping???....not too happy about the colour of new growth so have changed res, reduced notes and turned down LED for a bit....any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 24, 2020)

she will be fine mate, dont cut anything imo


----------



## Rabcbd (Jun 24, 2020)

Puts a smile on my face seeing all the grows in my homeland!

Go on the lads!


----------



## speedwell68 (Jun 24, 2020)

vuts said:


> I’m wondering if anyone uses VPNs, or if they freely browse a website like this when you’re growing in the UK?
> 
> Pretty sure I got raided because of my research on growing when I lived over there, maybe I’m just being paranoid


I use a VPN. I have it for other reasons, but have it on all the time anyway.

If you are concerned about online privacy give the Brave Browser a try. It is compatible with Google Chrome, but doesn't have Google's spyware. It has privacy features built in and allows you to browse in Private Mode and includes TOR.

In reality I wouldn't sweat it. As said the Police don't have the resources to track online activity and trace it back to a person, it would cost a fortune, you'd have to be into some serious shit. I imagine they caught you the old fashioned way of being told about your grow and getting some real world evidence.

A few years ago I got into a petty argument with a local dick. His parting words to me were "If I were you I'd worry about the contents of your loft." I had no prior dealings with this person and I had told no one about my grow. To this day I have no idea how he knew. My best guess is that when I ordered my grow tent the courier left it with a neighbour who is friends with this person. The box had Secret Jardin all over it. Needless to say that grow was in the compost bin and the loft had been cleared within two hours of him telling me what he knew. These days if I am ordering weed stuff online I either have it sent to a collection point or I have it delivered to a safe address. The other day an Amazon package was delivered to the same neighbour, I was out, and they opened it "because they thought it was for them".


----------



## greym0e (Jun 25, 2020)

DST said:


> @Mr. Cheetah like, Rambo said photos can be easily finished. Light deprivation is a big thing in commercial outdoor growing in the US. check out some of doublejj threads.
> 
> I do 2 photo runs a year outside now with the aim to be finished at end of September on the 2and as October's get too wet.
> View attachment 4603708
> ...



How strong is the smell when shes matured? Always wondered how noticable it would be with just a few plants outside.


----------



## vuts (Jun 25, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> I use a VPN. I have it for other reasons, but have it on all the time anyway.
> 
> If you are concerned about online privacy give the Brave Browser a try. It is compatible with Google Chrome, but doesn't have Google's spyware. It has privacy features built in and allows you to browse in Private Mode and includes TOR.
> 
> ...


I’m not so much concerned now days, as I’m living in Canada where it’s legal. But yeah, I know the police aren’t gonna go chasing everyone who browses rollitup but it could be evidence used against them, if it came down to that. 

Personally I would use a VPN if I was still over there, even if I did get raided because of people talking to the police and not from my research online.

Thanks for the reply and I’ll for sure check out Brave Browser, your neighbour must be one lonely fellow


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2020)

greym0e said:


> How strong is the smell when shes matured? Always wondered how noticable it would be with just a few plants outside.


if they are in the greenhouse it's not too bad. I live on the top floor, heat rises as does the smell. worst in summer. I had a 7plus ft plant outside last year and the neighbour bellow could sometimes smell it. I live in Amsterdam so it's not such a drama here. We also have a lot of green and trees etc so also helps.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 27, 2020)

Ventured to the jungle this morning, wow I’m impressed with some of these autos, some were my own from hermie grow so dunno what’s what some are sweet cream auto xxl and auto super skunk, the new small ones are sweet berry cough and more hermies, the tallest that has like 3 tops is Upto my baw sack around 80cm tall! Bring on the sunshine now.
(Got in trouble last time for 10 full size photos so just 4 this time lol hope that’s ok)


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 27, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Ventured to the jungle this morning, wow I’m impressed with some of these autos, some were my own from hermie grow so dunno what’s what some are sweet cream auto xxl and auto super skunk, the new small ones are sweet berry cough and more hermies, the tallest that has like 3 tops is Upto my baw sack around 80cm tall! Bring on the sunshine now.
> (Got in trouble last time for 10 full size photos so just 4 this time lol hope that’s ok)
> View attachment 4607237View attachment 4607235View attachment 4607236View attachment 4607232


Fabulous mate!!! Wow


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 27, 2020)

looking great!


CherryLola said:


> Ventured to the jungle this morning, wow I’m impressed with some of these autos, some were my own from hermie grow so dunno what’s what some are sweet cream auto xxl and auto super skunk, the new small ones are sweet berry cough and more hermies, the tallest that has like 3 tops is Upto my baw sack around 80cm tall! Bring on the sunshine now.
> (Got in trouble last time for 10 full size photos so just 4 this time lol hope that’s ok)
> looking great!


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 27, 2020)

Here's my little one just started week 4


----------



## go go kid (Jun 28, 2020)

HI FELLOW GROWERS, THIS IS MY FIRST POST, SO THIS MAY BE COMMON KNOWWAGE. Im currently growing sensi seeds research cbd #49 hindu kush cbd x kush. and ive noticed something strange but wonderfull that may be of use to other FEMANIZED seed growers. 
I moved my plant to my pot soaking trug to give it a good watering and managed to leave it there for a month, its situated behind a large loganbery bush.
Anyway, this is the first time ive grown a fenanized seed from anyware so im not sure if this is common of news worthy to others. IT STARTED TO FLOWER, This is during the long daylength hours. os this common with fem'd seeds or news?? its 3 1/2 ft tall and 4 1/2 ft round. GO GO


----------



## go go kid (Jun 28, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> I use a VPN. I have it for other reasons, but have it on all the time anyway.
> 
> If you are concerned about online privacy give the Brave Browser a try. It is compatible with Google Chrome, but doesn't have Google's spyware. It has privacy features built in and allows you to browse in Private Mode and includes TOR.
> 
> ...


Im not worried, i only have one plant and its for medical reasons. i dont put money into the criminal element thats so prominent when it comes to buying laced, glass coated. pestacide infused, plant food full weed, grown for profit not quality.
i have no contact with anyone who partakes either, so im just sticking to one plant at a time and high in cbd, not that it would make a differance to a judge. stay safe, you could turn your lights on in the loft and walk outside and see if you hav light leekage, its a possability


----------



## go go kid (Jun 28, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> looking great!


Im told that hermied plants produce seeds that are more prone to hermeying themselfs later on during flowerong, keep an eye out for the sighns, male bollox on yer female flowers


----------



## go go kid (Jun 28, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Lovely looking outdoor grow, fair play. Hope it works out for you. Do love to see a outdoor UK grow, yrs ago before I started growing I didn't think it was possible to grow in the UK with our weather, but now no you can grow pretty much any strain in a UK summer.


You just need to take care of them and if you can build them a little polly umbrella to keep the rain off them when there flowering so much the better.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 28, 2020)

go go kid said:


> You just need to take care of them and if you can build them a little polly umbrella to keep the rain off them when there flowering so much the better.


Yeah not to worried if they hermie they free seeds I’ll pick some seeds out lol, I’ve got hundreds of female autoflower seeds from a hermie grow, if anyone wants any I can send them, they are mephisto genetics and I think almost all have germinated and look good so far. It’s a risk lol. Yeah if love to put a polly tunnel up but too baits for where it is.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 28, 2020)

somewhere in the south, outdoors, around five weeks of flowering, things get serious now, they are looking and feeling heavy!


----------



## vuts (Jun 28, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> somewhere in the south, outdoors, around five weeks of flowering, things get serious now, they are looking and feeling heavy!


Smelling heavy too I bet lol

looking good!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 28, 2020)

vuts said:


> Smelling heavy too I bet lol
> 
> looking good!


thanks! yeah, they do smell


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jun 28, 2020)

Looking sweet 


Mr. Cheetah said:


> thanks! yeah, they do smell


----------



## Moflow (Jun 28, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> View attachment 4608451View attachment 4608452View attachment 4608454View attachment 4608455View attachment 4608456
> somewhere in the south, outdoors, around five weeks of flowering, things get serious now, they are looking and feeling heavy!


Nice job mate.
How tall are they?
I envy you southerners and your great weather lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jun 28, 2020)

Moflow said:


> Nice job mate.
> How tall are they?
> I envy you southerners and your great weather lol


cheers  it aint over yet lol they are about 80cm


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 1, 2020)

Auto bomb by ghs

BB X somango by pick and mix seeds uk


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2020)

gg4 and the dog in the greenhouse on light dep regime.



peace DST


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jul 2, 2020)

DST said:


> gg4 and the dog in the greenhouse on light dep regime.
> View attachment 4611986
> View attachment 4611989
> 
> peace DST


Looking mighty fine


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jul 2, 2020)

My little lady at start of week 5 sorry for the crap photos


----------



## rollajoint (Jul 5, 2020)

Not a lot from me lads . Just 2 clones I recieved vegging out . Caps Mac 1 & lumpys apple fritter . Anybody used the aeroponic cloner from xstream ? Just bought the 40 site . Never really used one before


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 5, 2020)

Im only growing a single leaf.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 5, 2020)

Cleaned up the main tent today, not sure how long to wait untill flip?. The old mother in the corner had to get super cropped again to try let other catch up on canopy but fighting a losing battle gonna have to just have lights at difffernt heights. I just can’t do without my trusty hps lol prefer the way the girls veg with a hps so set it up alongside, to 250w so temps stay good.
So I’m pumping 2 x 240 QBs (half power for now) and a 250w hps. Just ordered a 250w 2000k super red flowering bulb for hps in case I use it for flower along side the boards. Anyone used these bulbs before any good?


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 5, 2020)

rollajoint said:


> Not a lot from me lads .. Caps Mac 1 . Anybody used the aeroponic cloner from xstream ?


Wow just checked out the caps cut strain looks beastly, nice snatch hope it looks like this one . And was looking at them cloners the other day, read nothing but good things. I have the cheap bucket aerodome thing, it still gives results even when i neglect them so think the xstream ones are even better.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 5, 2020)

wish i knew other people that grew in which i we could all swap cuts, i spent out on some packs got some Divine Storm (Divine gelato #3 x Slurricane #7) and Platinum Gushers (Phlushers cut gushers x Platinum) both from In house genetics, and it sucks to think if i find a keeper out of these packs i cant share it with anybody and plus if i ever want to grow something else i havent got the room for other strains just a select few, and can only keep so many mothers so its keep growing it for kill it for me right now


----------



## KrazyG (Jul 5, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Im only growing a single leaf.
> 
> View attachment 4615258


Frosty af Corey!
Top notch mate, is that from the highlights?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 6, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> Frosty af Corey!
> Top notch mate, is that from the highlights?


Yeah matey , highlight boards, winter solstice strain. Couldn't say how much of it is the added uv of the boards or how much is the strain.


----------



## KrazyG (Jul 6, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah matey , highlight boards, winter solstice strain. Couldn't say how much of it is the added uv of the boards or how much is the strain.


Very nice mate!
Have you had chance to get the Buddies in yet?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 6, 2020)

KrazyG said:


> Very nice mate!
> Have you had chance to get the Buddies in yet?


I have them in my draw just waiting on this plant finishing then i'm going to mount them on a thin bit of stainless steel which I will magnet to my tent wall, just so I can move them up or down or where ever is needed for each crop rather than stick them to the walls.
Will post some pics in that thread when time comes.


----------



## KrazyG (Jul 6, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> I have them in my draw just waiting on this plant finishing then i'm going to mount them on a thin bit of stainless steel which I will magnet to my tent wall, just so I can move them up or down or where ever is needed for each crop rather than stick them to the walls.
> Will post some pics in that thread when time comes.


Highlights and Buddies that'll make a kickass setup.
Humple has a good idea for mounting his buddies, he's attached them to wire greenhouse racking. Best idea I've seen so far.
You should check in to the other place


----------



## Lolraf (Jul 9, 2020)

Three days into Week 2 with my Formula 1 Auto strain from Dr Rays Seeds. First time grower, relying on UK weather... My plant only has 2 true leaves  Weather needs to switch it up.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 11, 2020)

Had to check the Secret grow yesterday. away up to the Scottish highlands for the weekend. ( if you’ve never been.... go! Beautiful.)
We have full flower on the first set of plants. Tallest 3 inches away from the top netting, the netting must be a over a meter at least. Purple buds on some, Strawberry glue/gum looking good! Need some more sun now!!
Full set of pics will be on my grow journal (cherry Lola’s updates later)
Here’s some for now!


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Had to check the Secret grow yesterday. away up to the Scottish highlands for the weekend. ( if you’ve never been.... go! Beautiful.)
> We have full flower on the first set of plants. Tallest 3 inches away from the top netting, the netting must be a over a meter at least. Purple buds on some, Strawberry glue/gum looking good! Need some more sun now!!
> Full set of pics will be on my grow journal (cherry Lola’s updates later)
> Here’s some for now! View attachment 4620878View attachment 4620879View attachment 4620877View attachment 4620881View attachment 4620882View attachment 4620884View attachment 4620885


Looking good mate


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 13, 2020)

conor c said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers champ. Was a surprise to find the purple plant! Wish the rain would fucking stop now gonna ruin everyone’s hard work!


----------



## Lolraf (Jul 13, 2020)

Formula 1 Auto strain from Dr Rays Seeds (Ruderalis) - OUTDOORS - 6 - 7 weeks flowering.

WEEK 0 - Planted in a regular pot at 0.4 Cm seedling height.

WEEK 1 - 4 Cm (Seedling has 2 true leaves. I buried over stretched stem by 2.5 Cm) New Height: 1.5 Cm.

WEEK 2 - 1.6 Cm. (Plant has just begun to develop another set of leaves)

What am I doing wrong? Plant made a millimeter progress since last week, that to me sounds so bad. The two leaves look healthy, not floppy, normal green colour. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2020)

chopped my auto blueberry x somango at around 8 weeks of flowering due to fucking bud rot, maybe she could of get another week or even more


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> chopped my auto blueberry x somango at around 8 weeks of flowering due to fucking bud rot, maybe she could of get another week or even moreView attachment 4625290


what weight did you get?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> what weight did you get?


i have no idea my man, just chopped it, plus i dont have scale lol


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> i have no idea my man, just chopped it, plus i dont have scale lol


Enjoy it when you can


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> chopped my auto blueberry x somango at around 8 weeks of flowering due to fucking bud rot, maybe she could of get another week or even moreView attachment 4625290


Yeaaaaah lad. Nice buds! Looks like you’ll get decent wee smoke of tha. Well done mate success! Shame about the rot but that’s the British weather, not ur fault! Enough time to squeeze another in before october? lol need to start today tho lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 15, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeaaaaah lad. Nice buds! Looks like you’ll get decent wee smoke of tha. Well done mate success! Shame about the rot but that’s the British weather, not ur fault! Enough time to squeeze another in before october? lol need to start today tho lol


cheers man. 
i doubt that im going to try another outdoor lol thinking of a tent tbh


----------



## scrambo (Jul 16, 2020)

Ain't smoked weed for months n months now, and even last few yrs has just been now and then, ain't even had a grow for almost 4yrs but do love the growing side of it, don't think I will ever really smoke it again but would love to grow again.

Love seeing all the grows on the thread recently, especially the outdoor ones, very nice.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2020)

crap weather here for the last 2 weeks at least.rain rain and more rain. lost a few flowers to ye olde mouldy....this is the way lol.


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jul 17, 2020)

My little one...


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 17, 2020)

DST said:


> crap weather here for the last 2 weeks at least.rain rain and more rain. lost a few flowers to ye olde mouldy....this is the way lol.


absolutely the same, had to chop one of my plants early ffs


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> absolutely the same, had to chop one of my plants early ffs


I think we have all had a visit from the mould fairy....as long as I get a few grams


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Jul 17, 2020)

Just changed her nutes so better pics


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Ain't smoked weed for months n months now, and even last few yrs has just been now and then, ain't even had a grow for almost 4yrs but do love the growing side of it, don't think I will ever really smoke it again but would love to grow again.
> 
> Love seeing all the grows on the thread recently, especially the outdoor ones, very nice.


Got a lil 1 meself


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hows every1 doin ??? Im fckin sick of this covid


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 18, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> Hows every1 doin ??? Im fckin sick of this covid


tell me about it maan  just finished chopping one of my plants due to bud rot, so not good at all lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> Hows every1 doin ??? Im fckin sick of this covid


Not sick that i have it just a pain in me bollix wit it all ha


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 18, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> tell me about it maan  just finished chopping one of my plants due to bud rot, so not good at all lol


No thats not good man


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 18, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> No thats not good man


at least its a decent smoke man, check my journal in my sig if you want


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

irish4:20 said:


> Hows every1 doin ??? Im fckin sick of this covid


grand lad. you?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

buzzlightyear_UK said:


> Just changed her nutes so better pics


I never knew nutes gave you better pics should I pour them directly into my camera or is there another way.j/k.
looking happy as!


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

heres a mystery plant that came up in the flowerbed were i dump my washed trim. Transplanted her into a pot, left her alone and fed her rain water. In compost and reconditioned soil.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah lads I think I have found mould on 1 too! This rain no good at all. Checked them all in person, this was what a found the looked strange, take this is starting to rot? (Top left?) only bud I could see it on so far, help if you can...


Anyways update on the others, some beasting out, think the ones that have just started flowering are all okay for now, things smell great! Shame about that plant I think is starting to mould, might add a plastic sheet to stop the rain but might need to water myself if I do, which will be a issue but could be worth it. Few are stacking up. First time I’ve been up in evening after 6 o’clock, didn’t even realise how much sun this spot gets, I think I gets sun all day to be honest, I thought the wall would block it but it passes more or less overhead , from sunrise 6 am it’s on it already and must last untill 8/9 at night. Impressed with the autos.


----------



## conor c (Jul 20, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeah lads I think I have found mould on 1 too! This rain no good at all. Checked them all in person, this was what a found the looked strange, take this is starting to rot? (Top left?) only bud I could see it on so far, help if you can...
> View attachment 4630092
> 
> Anyways update on the others, some beasting out, think the ones that have just started flowering are all okay for now, things smell great! Shame about that plant I think is starting to mould, might add a plastic sheet to stop the rain but might need to water myself if I do, which will be a issue but could be worth it. Few are stacking up. View attachment 4630109View attachment 4630110View attachment 4630112View attachment 4630111


Lol looks like one of those hairy bits off a dandelion could be mould tho bud
There looking good well done pulling that off in our climate


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

conor c said:


> Lol looks like one of those hairy bits off a dandelion could be mould tho bud
> There looking good well done pulling that off in our climate


I actually thought that too so I just left it alone in case, that’s the verdict but dunno think I’m being optimistic haha. Thanks bud, yeah surprised myself to be honest, think I might chop a few the later flower ones early just in case so I definitely get something of it lol I’ll put more photos on my page soon.


----------



## conor c (Jul 20, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> I actually thought that too so I just left it alone in case, that’s the verdict but dunno think I’m being optimistic haha. Thanks bud, yeah surprised myself to be honest, think I might chop a few the later flower ones early just in case so I definitely get something of it lol I’ll put more photos on my page soon.


Id check it n prepare to cut it bag over the bud first stop spores spreading if need be you dont wanna leave it too long to find out but yeah looks like stuff just blown in on the wind on that plant to me hopefully aint mould


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jul 20, 2020)

Think conor c is onto something. Your sticky flower caught a floater. Some kind of seed fluff.



conor c said:


> Lol looks like one of those hairy bits off a dandelion could be mould tho bud
> There looking good well done pulling that off in our climate


----------



## conor c (Jul 20, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Think conor c is onto something. Your sticky flower caught a floater. Some kind of seed fluff.


Think so mate best to double check but looks that way especially when you zoom in on the pic


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Cheers guys I’ll check it proper next time this is the full plant  , was to busy trying to check them all at once lol this afgooey photoperiod I put in is a beast. Dont think it will provide anything in the end not a fast flowering strain but just leaving it to do it’s thing see how big it can get.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 20, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeah lads I think I have found mould on 1 too! This rain no good at all. Checked them all in person, this was what a found the looked strange, take this is starting to rot? (Top left?) only bud I could see it on so far, help if you can...
> View attachment 4630092
> 
> Anyways update on the others, some beasting out, think the ones that have just started flowering are all okay for now, things smell great! Shame about that plant I think is starting to mould, might add a plastic sheet to stop the rain but might need to water myself if I do, which will be a issue but could be worth it. Few are stacking up. View attachment 4630109View attachment 4630110View attachment 4630112View attachment 4630111First time I’ve been up in evening after 6 o’clock, didn’t even realise how much sun this spot gets, I think I gets sun all day to be honest, I thought the wall would block it but it passes more or less overhead , from sunrise 6 am it’s on it already and must last untill 8/9 at night. Impressed with the autos.


overall looks the bomb man, be careful with the mould tho, its spreads fast ffs. how long you think they are flowering for?


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 20, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> overall looks the bomb man, be careful with the mould tho, its spreads fast ffs. how long you think they are flowering for?


They are all at different stages to be honest, it’s hard to tell, from pictures and time scale the closet to chop is at around 40 days into flower, im gonna chop some buds of next time bring them back and check the trics, getting close tho! Actually starting to think I might end up with something. Happy days.


----------



## conor c (Jul 20, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> They are all at different stages to be honest, it’s hard to tell, from pictures and time scale the closet to chop is at around 40 days into flower, im gonna chop some buds of next time bring them back and check the trics, getting close tho! Actually starting to think I might end up with something. Happy days.


Fingers crossed Hawaiian genes in that afgooey saves it they get alot of rain there too alot warmer and more sunny tho but you can hope cos the afghani#1 bit isnt used to rain like we get


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2020)

Light dep is paying off. Last few furlongs...


peace DST


----------



## conor c (Jul 21, 2020)

DST said:


> Light dep is paying off. Last few furlongs...
> View attachment 4630797
> View attachment 4630798
> peace DST


Coming along nicely


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 21, 2020)

conor c said:


> Fingers crossed Hawaiian genes in that afgooey saves it they get alot of rain there too alot warmer and more sunny tho but you can hope cos the afghani#1 bit isnt used to rain like we get


Yeah that’s the only photo I put in, for that reason of the genetics I picked it out of my lot, I wanted to do a fast flowering strain too but it never germd was my only fast one I had. Shame! Will be nice to see what she does when goes into flower. Might put a sheet over her once all the others are chopped.
Nice plants DST. Wish I had my Own garden to have a go at photoperiodsz


----------



## conor c (Jul 21, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeah that’s the only photo I put in, for that reason of the genetics I picked it out of my lot, I wanted to do a fast flowering strain too but it never germd was my only fast one I had. Shame! Will be nice to see what she does when goes into flower. Might put a sheet over her once all the others are chopped.
> Nice plants DST. Wish I had my Own garden to have a go at photoperiodsz


What autos did you find doing the best or is it semi autos you mainly planted out ?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2020)

conor c said:


> Coming along nicely


thanks man, just hoping the weather stays dry(ish). 


CherryLola said:


> Nice plants DST. Wish I had my Own garden to have a go at photoperiodsz


I have a roof terrace and also wish I had a garden (although I do have a greenhouse on it). Growing in pots is OK but nothing like getting into the ground.


----------



## conor c (Jul 21, 2020)

DST said:


> thanks man, just hoping the weather stays dry(ish).
> 
> I have a roof terrace and also wish I had a garden (although I do have a greenhouse on it). Growing in pots is OK but nothing like getting into the ground.


Thats cool Id have thought the roof terrace would be more productive than your average garden long as aint shaded of course


----------



## Lolraf (Jul 21, 2020)

PLEASE someone help! 

Formula 1 Auto strain (Ruderalis) from Dr Ray Seeds - Growing OUTDOORS : 6 - 7 weeks expected flowering from seed.

WEEK Zero - Planted in a regular pot at 0.4 Cm seedling height.

WEEK One - 4 Cm. (Seedling has 2 true leaves. I buried over stretched stem by 2.5 Cm) New Height: 1.5 Cm.

WEEK Two - 1.6 Cm. (Plant has just begun to develop another set of leaves)

WEEK Three - 1.7 Cm. (Transplanted to a big pot last week. The 2 new leaves have grown a bit, they're tiny. Plant overall looks like a seedling)

What am I doing wrong? Plant made a millimeter progress since last week and the week before. The four leaves look healthy, not floppy, normal green colour. Any ideas?


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> South UK, outdoors, 4 weeks flowering yum yum  the girls are getting very sticky, smells delicious as well
> Auto bomb close up
> View attachment 4602757
> BB top
> ...


These ladies are looking great Fella, really interested to see how the Auto Bomb turns out. After almost 8 years I've just taken my old favourite Ice Bomb out of the rotation, I'm sad to see her go. All indoors for me, although I'd love to try something outdoors. Looking forward to seeing how yours turn out.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 21, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> These ladies are looking great Fella, really interested to see how the Auto Bomb turns out. After almost 8 years I've just taken my old favourite Ice Bomb out of the rotation, I'm sad to see her go. All indoors for me, although I'd love to try something outdoors. Looking forward to seeing how yours turn out.


thanks man. here is the bomb 12 weeks old, 8 weeks and something into flowering, it is really close.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 22, 2020)

DST said:


> I think we have all had a visit from the mould fairy....as long as I get a few grams


Aye she visited me then I told her to fuck off. Yet to show her face again.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> thanks man. here is the bomb 12 weeks old, 8 weeks and something into flowering, it is really close.
> View attachment 4631521


Thanks for the Pic mate, she's looking great. Its really nice to see so many Beautiful ladies being grown outdoors in the U.K. I remember when I first started growing many moons ago how it was only a Pipe dream to be able to grow outdoors here but now with the advent of much better auto genetics we're now able to, Amazing stuff.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 22, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> Thanks for the Pic mate, she's looking great. Its really nice to see so many Beautiful ladies being grown outdoors in the U.K. I remember when I first started growing many moons ago how it was only a Pipe dream to be able to grow outdoors here but now with the advent of much better auto genetics we're now able to, Amazing stuff.


i dont know if im gonna give it another go tbh, my other plant ended up early chopped, fuckin bud rot mate. it just did not stop raining for a month, plus all the bugs here...


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> i dont know if im gonna give it another go tbh, my other plant ended up early chopped, fuckin bud rot mate. it just did not stop raining for a month, plus all the bugs here...


I didn't think about the rain we had, I csn imagine that it left your ladles very damp indeed, I bloody hate bud rot. I guess if you've got a few Auto seeds lying around and the garden to do it in then it's worth a blast.


----------



## conor c (Jul 22, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> I didn't think about the rain we had, I csn imagine that it left your ladles very damp indeed, I bloody hate bud rot. I guess if you've got a few Auto seeds lying around and the garden to do it in then it's worth a blast.


Even better if you work reg autos here a few generations too i reckon if enough people do it we will get more mould resistant autos especially if people have the space to work some numbers by using natural selection to cull the weak eventually all you gonna have left is things that survive lol pretty much like the torture tests done with skunk thats all that needs done with autos for the uk climate just a shame about the current law holding everything back to a extent


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 22, 2020)

conor c said:


> Even better if you work reg autos here a few generations too i reckon if enough people do it we will get more mould resistant autos especially if people have the space to work some numbers by using natural selection to cull the weak eventually all you gonna have left is things that survive lol pretty much like the torture tests done with skunk thats all that needs done with autos for the uk climate just a shame about the current law holding everything back to a extent


i can deff recommend auto bomb by ghs. cold resistant as well


----------



## conor c (Jul 22, 2020)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> i can deff recommend auto bomb by ghs. cold resistant as well


It need to be where i stay rains more than most thanks to the atlantic cheers for the recommendation mate


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Jul 22, 2020)

conor c said:


> Even better if you work reg autos here a few generations too i reckon if enough people do it we will get more mould resistant autos especially if people have the space to work some numbers by using natural selection to cull the weak eventually all you gonna have left is things that survive lol pretty much like the torture tests done with skunk thats all that needs done with autos for the uk climate just a shame about the current law holding everything back to a extent


This is a great idea and if all the U.K growers got on board perhaps we could have some wild strains growing full stop. Reminds of that Feed The Birds movement that was going on back a few years ago. I've always wondered why we don't have a wild cannabis species here, it's not like our weather is so bad that we couldn't have one growing here, it grows in places like Russia which in parts is bloody freezing. The closest we get is a shit ton of stinging nettles, lol. Regardless of our crappy marijuana laws if it was growing wild they wouldn't be able to eradicate every single plant.


----------



## conor c (Jul 22, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> This is a great idea and if all the U.K growers got on board perhaps we could have some wild strains growing full stop. Reminds of that Feed The Birds movement that was going on back a few years ago. I've always wondered why we don't have a wild cannabis species here, it's not like our weather is so bad that we couldn't have one growing here, it grows in places like Russia which in parts is bloody freezing. The closest we get is a shit ton of stinging nettles, lol. Regardless of our crappy marijuana laws if it was growing wild they wouldn't be able to eradicate every single plant.


Yeah but to maintain it like a landrace takes least a couple of thousand plants agreed its not impossible tho just takes time effort and the will


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Jul 22, 2020)

conor c said:


> Yeah but to maintain it like a landrace takes least a couple of thousand plants agreed its not impossible tho just takes time effort and the will


True enough and it would take a hell of a lot of time. Perhaps we just need to concentrate on one part of the U.K. at a time. We'll make the Country Green one County at a time, lol.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 22, 2020)

conor c said:


> What autos did you find doing the best or is it semi autos you mainly planted out ?


If the question was for me, not sure? They are all autos apart from the afgooey, I think all the ‘super skunk auto’ from Dresden green diamond are tallest best growth along with the NL autos from seedsman if I remember correctly, the strawberry gg4 crosses all small, and the couple mephistos are doing okay. The newest I put in critical orange punch is doing well and all the sweet berry coughs are doing well. All the afgan crosses seem to work, I’d be happy with some of my photoperiod being that size. I remember the first auto I tried lowryder and your not joking about 2 foot tall. They have evolved a lot since then. This is the tallest of the lot it’s a a skunk 3 main tops, a few have topped themselfs I’ve not topped one!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2020)

conor c said:


> Thats cool Id have thought the roof terrace would be more productive than your average garden long as aint shaded of course


the way the building is constructed i get a shade line that starts crossing the terrace around 2 and then in full shade by 6. So full sun most of the day. It has an L shaped wall so as the summer progresses the shade draws in from the side as well. Basically you are left with a small square of sun in the left corner...which is where I put our seating

and when its hot...its fukkinh super hot. I have had a thermo up near 50c in the direct sun last year. insane. watering the pots every 10 minutes lol....


----------



## conor c (Jul 23, 2020)

DST said:


> the way the building is constructed i get a shade line that starts crossing the terrace around 2 and then in full shade by 6. So full sun most of the day. It has an L shaped wall so as the summer progresses the shade draws in from the side as well. Basically you are left with a small square of sun in the left corner...which is where I put our seating
> 
> and when its hot...its fukkinh super hot. I have had a thermo up near 50c in the direct sun last year. insane. watering the pots every 10 minutes lol....


I take it your not in the uk with temps like that mate sounds good lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 23, 2020)

DST said:


> grand lad. you?


Yea not to bad .. busy in work just this covid is a pain.. now hav to wear a mask just to get a fckn roll for lunch


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2020)

conor c said:


> I take it your not in the uk with temps like that mate sounds good lol


nah man. I am in the Dam now. Temps not that different from the UK. But last years heatwave was a bit cray cray.


irish4:20 said:


> Yea not to bad .. busy in work just this covid is a pain.. now hav to wear a mask just to get a fckn roll for lunch


some shops are asking for masks here....mainly the ones in centre of town..


----------



## scrambo (Jul 26, 2020)

All this mask in shops shit bit to late .com is it not? Maybe at the start but now?

Anyways got a not guilty at court on Monday, justice really does works now's n then I spose cause I wasn't bloody guilty, was a rough wk tho been hitting the booze n gear abit too much of late, time to get back to semi sober sambo lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 26, 2020)

Good evening men, I've been super ill most of this year, turns out I got Hyperparathyroidism, , try saying that after smoke, No real, try it lol. I thought I was going right off the nut. Pains in all my bones, dizzy spells, heart palpations, I was still eating the cookies, I was thinking it was them and someone was adding fucked up shizz to em. So tiered I was falling asleep after being up for 3 hours or so, wtf. Went Dr's, blood test in morning, sent off, hear back 3 days. 10pm same night Dr on phone, your calcium levels are seriously high, go straight to hospital, there expecting you. I went white and my arse fell out, I was mashed for a start. My Mrs boy was worried lol, anyway long short, in hospital 12 days, drips in me, different meds, I was like a fucking dart board. Waiting to have surgery to have my disease riddled glands out. Good news, I might get disability allowance! Lmao.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2020)

scrambo said:


> All this mask in shops shit bit to late .com is it not? Maybe at the start but now?
> 
> Anyways got a not guilty at court on Monday, justice really does works now's n then I spose cause I wasn't bloody guilty, was a rough wk tho been hitting the booze n gear abit too much of late, time to get back to semi sober sambo lol


nice one mate. glad to hear it worked out for you. thats been going on a while now. onwards and upwards eh!!!


bazoomer said:


> Good evening men, I've been super ill most of this year, turns out I got Hyperparathyroidism, , try saying that after smoke, No real, try it lol. I thought I was going right off the nut. Pains in all my bones, dizzy spells, heart palpations, I was still eating the cookies, I was thinking it was them and someone was adding fucked up shizz to em. So tiered I was falling asleep after being up for 3 hours or so, wtf. Went Dr's, blood test in morning, sent off, hear back 3 days. 10pm same night Dr on phone, your calcium levels are seriously high, go straight to hospital, there expecting you. I went white and my arse fell out, I was mashed for a start. My Mrs boy was worried lol, anyway long short, in hospital 12 days, drips in me, different meds, I was like a fucking dart board. Waiting to have surgery to have my disease riddled glands out. Good news, I might get disability allowance! Lmao.


dam, sounds fukked up Baz.


----------



## conor c (Jul 27, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Good evening men, I've been super ill most of this year, turns out I got Hyperparathyroidism, , try saying that after smoke, No real, try it lol. I thought I was going right off the nut. Pains in all my bones, dizzy spells, heart palpations, I was still eating the cookies, I was thinking it was them and someone was adding fucked up shizz to em. So tiered I was falling asleep after being up for 3 hours or so, wtf. Went Dr's, blood test in morning, sent off, hear back 3 days. 10pm same night Dr on phone, your calcium levels are seriously high, go straight to hospital, there expecting you. I went white and my arse fell out, I was mashed for a start. My Mrs boy was worried lol, anyway long short, in hospital 12 days, drips in me, different meds, I was like a fucking dart board. Waiting to have surgery to have my disease riddled glands out. Good news, I might get disability allowance! Lmao.


Hope u better soon pal


----------



## scrambo (Jul 27, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Good evening men, I've been super ill most of this year, turns out I got Hyperparathyroidism, , try saying that after smoke, No real, try it lol. I thought I was going right off the nut. Pains in all my bones, dizzy spells, heart palpations, I was still eating the cookies, I was thinking it was them and someone was adding fucked up shizz to em. So tiered I was falling asleep after being up for 3 hours or so, wtf. Went Dr's, blood test in morning, sent off, hear back 3 days. 10pm same night Dr on phone, your calcium levels are seriously high, go straight to hospital, there expecting you. I went white and my arse fell out, I was mashed for a start. My Mrs boy was worried lol, anyway long short, in hospital 12 days, drips in me, different meds, I was like a fucking dart board. Waiting to have surgery to have my disease riddled glands out. Good news, I might get disability allowance! Lmao.


Been wondering for ages where's ya been mate? Fucking el, I hope you get better n it ends up all good.


----------



## scrambo (Jul 27, 2020)

DST said:


> nice one mate. glad to hear it worked out for you. thats been going on a while now. onwards and upwards eh!!!


Thanks D, yeah was 15months had it hanging over me bit shit but at least it's done now and most deffo onwards and upwards


----------



## scrambo (Jul 27, 2020)

Bit naughty all this go to Spain, but now don't lol


----------



## scrambo (Jul 27, 2020)

Well I'm still up n on it, baz I'm gonna prob gonna bye your pain meds off ya lol the cookies where never me thing.... Last batch of butter many a yr ago done about 5oz good trim and a 14g of small bud into 300-400g of ghee always gotta member the ghee it's 98%fat I think compard to 82% is the best in normal not clarified u can get and it's fat that the thc sticks too, but butter most cakes,cookies etc needs. Yeah like normal wrecked twats told this tale many a time on the site but as I say we do repeat ones selfs that last batch of butter was way to strong n I whiteiwd hard spewing n all sorts neways gotta fix up for a bit and this is me last post for while lol

Too all that seen the addict docs u got your trigger point blah blah and this has been mine for many a year wish all to that no me the best in life, be safe and be careful to any newbs grassing n to the smell is what will get you ag.....

Take care.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Thanks D, yeah was 15months had it hanging over me bit shit but at least it's done now and most deffo onwards and upwards


lucky you are not in the Spanish system....that seems to take years to do anything...seems like sometimes nothing ever happens.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Bit naughty all this go to Spain, but now don't lol


ma mate was saying folk are saying when they get back to phone the covid number 0800 19 19 19 and say you have symptoms, get a test and the if clear you can go about yer biz. Am sure they'll have something in place to stop that happening. But aye, seems a bit knee jerk as usual.


----------



## Newb grow (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi guys, anyone from South East Wales on here?


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 3, 2020)

Update on outdoor. Harvest time for some.
Dr. Mold arrived on 2 of the strawberry glues, think they were to dense, wasn’t wanting to bring mold home so just killed them both could have probs saved bits but fuck it can’t be arsed with that.. Anyways some turned out pretty nice considering not a single nutrient or pesticide was used completely organic natural Scottish bud.
still loads to come, to much infact I went abit overboard. I actually took some feed up tonight for the others.Was getting dark so shite pics of the ones still going.


----------



## conor c (Aug 3, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Update on outdoor. Harvest time for some.
> Dr. Mold arrived on 2 of the strawberry glues, think they were to dense, wasn’t wanting to bring mold home so just killed them both could have probs saved bits but fuck it can’t be arsed with that.. Anyways some turned out pretty nice considering not a single nutrient or pesticide was used completely organic natural Scottish bud.
> still loads to come, to much infact I went abit overboard. I actually took some feed up tonight for the others.Was getting dark so shite pics of the ones still going. View attachment 4643531View attachment 4643532View attachment 4643533View attachment 4643534View attachment 4643537View attachment 4643539View attachment 4643536View attachment 4643538View attachment 4643535


Nice one mate sucks about the mould but our climates pish you done well there


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 3, 2020)

conor c said:


> Nice one mate sucks about the mould but our climates pish you done well there


Cheers mate still the 4 biggies in the pics to come down. Then another 8 still to come no pics of them yet, had to take the netting of a few of the new ones are beasts and got snapped in half so net off, gonna actually try keep these new ones better. Get some feed and pesticides up there for the last half of this outdoor run.


----------



## conor c (Aug 3, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Cheers mate still the 4 biggies in the pics to come down. Then another 8 still to come no pics of them yet, had to take the netting of a few of the new ones are beasts and got snapped in half so net off, gonna actually try keep these new ones better. Get some feed and pesticides up there for the last half of this outdoor run.


Good luck idk bout your end but pissing it here as per lol


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 4, 2020)

conor c said:


> Good luck idk bout your end but pissing it here as per lol


Yeah the weather has not helped one bit. Raining here too as we speak. Our summer months seem to have changed slightly I feel, lately April/may/June always have decent weather then, we have a shit July/aug the last few years. Some of these won’t be ready untill start of October and I doubt there will be any sunshine at all then and probs about 2’c lol


----------



## conor c (Aug 4, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeah the weather has not helped one bit. Raining here too as we speak. Our summer months seem to have changed slightly I feel, lately April/may/June always have decent weather then, we have a shit July/aug the last few years. Some of these won’t be ready untill start of October and I doubt there will be any sunshine at all then and probs about 2’c lol


Definitely rains more in summer now only bonus is the odd freak warm year we all hope for


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 4, 2020)

Mould has been a cunt this year. Lost half a plant to it

Trouble is our buds are too dense. Grew a Durban poison Auto and had no mould issues. Buds were a bit fluffier.

Still love the organic Scottish bud! It seems so cheeky to be growing these plants here. But they do well considering!


----------



## budman111 (Aug 4, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeah the weather has not helped one bit. Raining here too as we speak. Our summer months seem to have changed slightly I feel, lately April/may/June always have decent weather then, we have a shit July/aug the last few years. Some of these won’t be ready untill start of October and I doubt there will be any sunshine at all then and probs about 2’c lol


I'm Lowland and its the worst Summer I can remember mate, outdoor is fucked this year


----------



## Lionhead (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey guys, north west newbie here lol, basically I have a 2ftx2ftx4ft tent I'm gonna put in my bedroom, with a mars hydro ts 600 led panel and I'm gonna grow 1 maybe 2 autos in it at a time, probably 1.

Because i don't want to spend the earth and make a basic set up work for me i want to work with a passive intake and just use a small exhaust fan up top. Given that it's my bedroom and I'm sensitive to sound as it is I don't want to be hearing the fan if possible so I thought either find a 50 cfm or get a 100cfm and a cheap controller and turn it down by 50 percent

This is the tent, the 60x60x120 version:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223979124303

I have my eye on a kenley but dont know if it's any good:https://hydroponics247.co.uk/shop/kenley-4-inch-silent-inline-extractor-duct-fan-for-hydroponics-grow-room-tent-bathroom-kitchen-100m3h/

At a real stretch could I even jam a 4 inch desk fan from Amazon in the hole or even go without a fan all together and just air it out every day or leave all the ducts etc open minus the door and rely on passive air circulation?

Also cheap quiet exhaust fans that would fit my tent are welcome .


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 15, 2020)

Any of you old members still about and even better in and around London?....


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 16, 2020)

Got a small CBD blackberry kush for my wife. Was never meant to be big so glad about the size.

but my is she beautiful. First purple strain I’ve grown and won’t be the last!
Sorry for the sideways pics - forgot to take them in landscape.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Got a small CBD blackberry kush for my wife. Was never meant to be big so glad about the size.
> 
> but my is she beautiful. First purple strain I’ve grown and won’t be the last!
> Sorry for the sideways pics - forgot to take them in landscape.
> ...


They look nice mate, my GF wants me to grow a Cbd strain for her, but i don't have the space indoors really so have been looking in to an Auto for outdoors for her. Still amazes me that we now have genetics available that allow us to do some outdoor growing here in the U.K. Cheers


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 16, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> They look nice mate, my GF wants me to grow a Cbd strain for her, but i don't have the space indoors really so have been looking in to an Auto for outdoors for her. Still amazes me that we now have genetics available that allow us to do some outdoor growing here in the U.K. Cheers


Cheers man! Aye this was put outside late June and was stunted in a 1l pot. It smells amazing right now - straight up blackberries/blueberries. Would recommend for sure!


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Cheers man! Aye this was put outside late June and was stunted in a 1l pot. It smells amazing right now - straight up blackberries/blueberries. Would recommend for sure!


Im impressed, they look really good. My GF has a Degenerative Disc Disorder and wants to try a Cbd rich strain to see if it will help with her pains. Don't have to say exactly, but what part of the Country are you growing that lovely lady in, just interested in what weather conditions she's been grown in? Im down in the South West and we get some good Summers so im thinking Cbd for outdoors for my Girlfriend next year. Cheers


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 16, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> Im impressed, they look really good. My GF has a Degenerative Disc Disorder and wants to try a Cbd rich strain to see if it will help with her pains. Don't have to say exactly, but what part of the Country are you growing that lovely lady in, just interested in what weather conditions she's been grown in? Im down in the South West and we get some good Summers so im thinking Cbd for outdoors for my Girlfriend next year. Cheers


Aw man that sucks - hope it gives her some form of relief!

Southern Scotland mate, I’m sure they’ll do fantastic down there. We live at altitude so our nights are quite cold. So the greenhouse helps in that respect. But even then it’s like 12-15c in there at night.

Would’ve yielded about 2-3oz from one in a 5L pot this summer but the buds got too big and dense and with our temperamental weather got hit by mould 

This was her before the mould.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh the strain is Blackberry Kush CBD by Dutch passion.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Aw man that sucks - hope it gives her some form of relief!
> 
> Southern Scotland mate, I’m sure they’ll do fantastic down there. We live at altitude so our nights are quite cold. So the greenhouse helps in that respect. But even then it’s like 12-15c in there at night.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate, im really proud of my Girlfriend. When we first met 8years or so ago the Docs had her on all sorts of pain killers, she was like a Zombie a lot of the time, but over the years she's weaned herself off of them and now just manages the pain with marijuana and the occasional paracetamol. The difference in her is night and day so now we're looking at 1:1 Cbd strains to see how or if they can also help. 

I'm sorry to hear that mould hit that beautiful lady of yours, I've been hit by mould Myself so feel your pain. I've been seeing a lot of Autos grown around various parts of the UK on here so am definitely going to try some next year, it's a bit late now so will stick with my indoor for now. Yours grew pretty big for a 5l pot, impressive.

These are my current ladies, Royal Queen Seeds Fat Banana and Green Gelato. Banana at the front with matching cuttings to the right.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Oh the strain is Blackberry Kush CBD by Dutch passion.


I like Dutch Passion a lot, although it's been a while since I've grown anything of theirs out. Thanks, I'm going to check these out.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 16, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> Thanks Mate, im really proud of my Girlfriend. When we first met 8years or so ago the Docs had her on all sorts of pain killers, she was like a Zombie a lot of the time, but over the years she's weaned herself off of them and now just manages the pain with marijuana and the occasional paracetamol. The difference in her is night and day so now we're looking at 1:1 Cbd strains to see how or if they can also help.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that mould hit that beautiful lady of yours, I've been hit by mould Myself so feel your pain. I've been seeing a lot of Autos grown around various parts of the UK on here so am definitely going to try some next year, it's a bit late now so will stick with my indoor for now. Yours grew pretty big for a 5l pot, impressive.
> 
> These are my current ladies, Royal Queen Seeds Fat Banana and Green Gelato. Banana at the front with matching cuttings to the right.


It’s amazing what weed can do to help the pain! All the benefits without the side effects.

Yeah she grew too well 1 survived the whole winter as a seedling lol

Lovely looking ladies! I’m looking forward to autumn to start indoors again.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> It’s amazing what weed can do to help the pain! All the benefits without the side effects.
> 
> Yeah she grew too well 1 survived the whole winter as a seedling lol
> 
> Lovely looking ladies! I’m looking forward to autumn to start indoors again.


It is Amazing and I'm not saying it's the miracle cure for everyone's ailments, but i do believe that as adults we should at least be given the opportunity to try it medicinally. Its sad that our laws don't allow for this.

I'm really impressed at how well your lady did outdoors. Autos have come a long way, although I think I'll stick with photos for indoor, but for outdoor next year definitely worth a little investment.

I look forward to seeing your indoor ladies, your outdoor look great so I can imagine your indoor look very nice. Do you use Led? I see a lot of folks on here using Led and makes me feel like I'm a bit behind the times with my Hps that I've been using forever, lol.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 17, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> It is Amazing and I'm not saying it's the miracle cure for everyone's ailments, but i do believe that as adults we should at least be given the opportunity to try it medicinally. Its sad that our laws don't allow for this.
> 
> I'm really impressed at how well your lady did outdoors. Autos have come a long way, although I think I'll stick with photos for indoor, but for outdoor next year definitely worth a little investment.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your indoor ladies, your outdoor look great so I can imagine your indoor look very nice. Do you use Led? I see a lot of folks on here using Led and makes me feel like I'm a bit behind the times with my Hps that I've been using forever, lol.


Yeah autos for our climate best! Thanks man! Go with the philosophy of less is more and keep it organic haha.

Just a 600mH and HPS. The air cooled hood works perfectly- allowing just enough heat into the tent to keep it 20-26c during the winter.

Here’s a shot from last winter - these plants are a month and 1 week old from breaking the soil - except the smaller one which was a week younger. Love these plant magic organic a - rapid growth!


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 17, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Yeah autos for our climate best! Thanks man! Go with the philosophy of less is more and keep it organic haha.
> 
> Just a 600mH and HPS. The air cooled hood works perfectly- allowing just enough heat into the tent to keep it 20-26c during the winter.
> 
> ...


Lol, will always keep it organic, no Chems for my ladies. Is it Plant Magic Old-timer you're using? I hear good things about it, I use their Plant Magic Soil Supreme, lovely stuff. I've been using a mix of organic amendments and Biobizz for so long now I cant imagine changing, but perhaps I should be a bit more adventurous.

Those indoor girls look lovely and i like the different selection, are they Autos too? Im actually quite looking forward to trying some Autos out next year.

I like the size of your grow area, i really miss a larger grow space and being able to use all of my equipment. I struggle at the moment because I can't run everything I need, but we manage and still get some nice buds.

Hope you've had a Good Monday Mate


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 18, 2020)

Aye old timer - soil is so airy it’s fantastic. Used plagron before with decent results but doesn’t compare to PM.

Yeah they’re autos - use to do photoperiods but running a 2kw heater for 12hrs costs a fair bit. So I run them 20/4. Plus they are a littlequicker than photos and got a decent choice of genetics now.

Aw we could all do with more space - Id convert a whole room if it was legal to do so lol


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 18, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Aye old timer - soil is so airy it’s fantastic. Used plagron before with decent results but doesn’t compare to PM.
> 
> Yeah they’re autos - use to do photoperiods but running a 2kw heater for 12hrs costs a fair bit. So I run them 20/4. Plus they are a littlequicker than photos and got a decent choice of genetics now.
> 
> Aw we could all do with more space - Id convert a whole room if it was legal to do so lol


I've tried a few soils, Plagron, Biobizz, Canna, but for the last 5 years its been Plant Magic. Lovely and airy and for me i like that it doesn't use perlite. I put my used soil on to my Veg and Fruit patch so I like that the Fytocell biodegrades. 

Totally understand why you moved to Autos to help save money and you're right, ive been researching recently and there are so many genetics to choose from now, brilliant. I'm thinking of making the move to Led to save on electricity bills a bit, looks a bit of a minefield though so more research needed.

A whole room? I was thinking my whole house, lol.


----------



## Lolraf (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm a new grower who messed up by treating coco as soil, and I wasted 4 weeks of grow time. The plant stayed as a seedling in that time with just 4 baby leaves. Thanks to this site, I've gained some knowledge and advice. Here's my auto 31 days later at Day 56.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey Mate, im glad she's improved for you. She may be small, but she is Beautiful. What strain Auto is she Fingers? Fingers crossed for some sunny days for you wherever in the UK you may be. Cheers


----------



## Lolraf (Aug 24, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> Hey Mate, im glad she's improved for you. She may be small, but she is Beautiful. What strain Auto is she Fingers? Fingers crossed for some sunny days for you wherever in the UK you may be. Cheers


Thanks mate. She's a ruderalis Formula One Auto by Dr Ray Seeds. She wouldn't have been so small if I hadn't messed her up in the first 25 days of life! I guess I've learned for next time.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lolraf said:


> Thanks mate. She's a ruderalis Formula One Auto by Dr Ray Seeds. She wouldn't have been so small if I hadn't messed her up in the first 25 days of life! I guess I've learned for next time.


Growing Marijuana is always a learning experience, I've grown indoors for a long time now and each time something new or different happens I try to learn from it. I've not heard of your strain, but I'll keep my fingers crossed all goes well now mate. She's a little beauty.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi To All the UK Growers, Hope you're having a Great Saturday and that you're keeping well. Just wondered what Everyone was smoking tonight? I'm smoking Chocolate Stardawg (Pic1) and Fat Banana (Pic2). Both very tasty indeed. Cheers


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 5, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> Hi To All the UK Growers, Hope you're having a Great Saturday and that you're keeping well. Just wondered what Everyone was smoking tonight? I'm smoking Chocolate Stardawg (Pic1) and Fat Banana (Pic2). Both very tasty indeed. Cheers


They look and sound delicious man!

I’m working my way through this Malawi cola


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Sep 5, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> They look and sound delicious man!
> 
> I’m working my way through this Malawi cola
> 
> View attachment 4674914


Thanks, the ChocDawg was from a friend and thd Banana is my own. The Banana is sadly a little early as I had to chop her down due to bud rot, but both are tasting good.

That's a Beautiful Cola and I haven't smoked Malawi in many years. How's she tasting?


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Sep 5, 2020)

This was my Banana just before I discovered the Bud Rot, she was in Week 7, sad day indeed.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 6, 2020)

IndoBlazing76 said:


> Thanks, the ChocDawg was from a friend and thd Banana is my own. The Banana is sadly a little early as I had to chop her down due to bud rot, but both are tasting good.
> 
> That's a Beautiful Cola and I haven't smoked Malawi in many years. How's she tasting?


ah gutted man  Not had rot yet in any indoor setup thank god. Always keep my humidity around 35-40%.

It was an auto version by ACE seeds and haven’t tried the original unfortunately but very nice.Tastes like floral, foosty mangoes with a hint of spice. Not very potent but nice lively high than fades into a light stone. Great for smoking all day haha


----------



## budolskie (Sep 9, 2020)

Finally got something going again after 2 in a half years..
Will only be a 1.2x2.4 with 2 600s but its a start, first time in coco so any tips and help along the way welcome


----------



## Fatboy0701 (Sep 9, 2020)

Lionhead said:


> Hey guys, north west newbie here lol, basically I have a 2ftx2ftx4ft tent I'm gonna put in my bedroom, with a mars hydro ts 600 led panel and I'm gonna grow 1 maybe 2 autos in it at a time, probably 1.
> 
> Because i don't want to spend the earth and make a basic set up work for me i want to work with a passive intake and just use a small exhaust fan up top. Given that it's my bedroom and I'm sensitive to sound as it is I don't want to be hearing the fan if possible so I thought either find a 50 cfm or get a 100cfm and a cheap controller and turn it down by 50 percent
> 
> ...


Don't bother with the tent then. Fan & filter necessary imo, and a bit of tights type material over the inlet to keep out the insects.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Finally got something going again after 2 in a half years..
> Will only be a 1.2x2.4 with 2 600s but its a start, first time in coco so any tips and help along the way welcome
> View attachment 4678418


Nice one lad. Tis like riding a bike.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2020)

DST said:


> Nice one lad. Tis like riding a bike.



With the coco im meaning as always been soil in the past


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2020)

@DST Nothing much happening in the 600 these days or bb page


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2020)

budolskie said:


> With the coco im meaning as always been soil in the past


just a case of feeding a bit more. I never phd in coco I just fed with most waterings (at least one water only per week), gradual build up of p and k and then strain dependant water only after day 50ish on a 70 day strain.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2020)

budolskie said:


> @DST Nothing much happening in the 600 these days or bb page


nah, not a lot. I post mainly here




__





Rooftop Greenhouse Grow Amsterdam


Hi RIU, It's been about an eon since I started a new post/journal, so here goes. Last year I ran a few outdoors in my greenhouse with reasonable success. My issue being that my wife and I bought the greenhouse for vegetable growing, and I promised not to fill it up with Cannabis....well that...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## budolskie (Sep 10, 2020)

DST said:


> nah, not a lot. I post mainly here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyones got lifes now u think haha


----------



## Lolraf (Sep 11, 2020)

Loving the main cola flowers on my first grow.


----------



## IndoBlazing76 (Sep 13, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Finally got something going again after 2 in a half years..
> Will only be a 1.2x2.4 with 2 600s but its a start, first time in coco so any tips and help along the way welcome
> View attachment 4678418


Good Luck with your Grow, I don't grow in pure Coco so am not able to give you any pro tips, but everything looks really healthy and I'm looking forward to seeing how your grow goes, Cheers


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2020)

This what im using,


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 13, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Finally got something going again after 2 in a half years..
> Will only be a 1.2x2.4 with 2 600s but its a start, first time in coco so any tips and help along the way welcome
> View attachment 4678418


Just keep your ph around 5.8-6.2
Water daily to run off.
I tend to use 1.2ec in veg and 1.4ec in flower, can take more but never need it.

Bottle of cal mag handy in case you need it and your golden.

Most problems come from letting it dry out fully or over use of nutrients, especially pk boosters.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 13, 2020)

Corey gave u sound advice. Also if u live in a soft water area might be wise to add cal/mag to your water each watering.

My water is 33ppm and I get it to around 200 before I add any other food.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2020)

Il grab sum cal mag this week, i am gona set the 8x4 up tomoz and get the lights hung, dutch pro i am using... if any one has used or got any info on good or bad


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 13, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Il grab sum cal mag this week, i am gona set the 8x4 up tomoz and get the lights hung, dutch pro i am using... if any one has used or got any info on good or bad


No way - got the same task haha. Good luck


----------



## budolskie (Sep 13, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> No way - got the same task haha. Good luck


What strains and how many are you putting in that space m8


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 14, 2020)

budolskie said:


> What strains and how many are you putting in that space m8


Not the same size tent - but setting it up. It’s 4x4 I think.

Going for 4 this time, all autoflower and gonna try out fastbuds. Never tried them before so got a wee selection.

Orange sherbet
Blue Dream
GSC
Strawberry pie

and might do a tiny solo cup just to try more of my beans.

What u deciding on?


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2020)

Do you lads reckon 9 or 6 on either side of the tent, 16ltr fabric pots 


9 smaller and less veg time i was thinking or would 18 in 16ltrs be far to many and stick to 12 in total thanks for any input and ideas


----------



## budolskie (Sep 14, 2020)

i have 3 mimosa, 7 blue sherbet and 1 cross from breeders boutique photo periods and 2 fast buds gsc autos, also have 7 blue sherbets rooting and 7 of the bb cross rooting


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2020)

budolskie said:


> i have 3 mimosa, 7 blue sherbet and 1 cross from breeders boutique photo periods and 2 fast buds gsc autos, also have 7 blue sherbets rooting and 7 of the bb cross rooting


I guess depends on how long you are vegging for, but with 9 each side it could get pretty busy quickly....I'd probably go 6 each side.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Everyones got lifes now u think haha


everyone got corona lol


----------



## budolskie (Sep 15, 2020)

Hahaha eating chinese has wiped them out


----------



## budolskie (Sep 16, 2020)

Day 1 in the 8x4 
First 8" fan was noisey as fuck like i had to go find a quieter one and came back with this 


Very powerfull and quiet this is glad u payed the extra 170 to change on top of the 140 i had already gave the guy at grow shop


----------



## budolskie (Sep 17, 2020)

Blue shebet roots are flying....

So here i have the older blue sherbet i wasnt feeding correct from the start and upon checking my run off it was 3.6ec 


So after watering twice a day with
0.8-1.0 Ec strength nutes i now have the run off down to 1.2 hopefully this is me understanding coco and gona pull this plant round to heathly again


----------



## savvyavi (Sep 20, 2020)

UK, southwest devon here! I am interested in knowing if anyone has been growing one or two plants in a small set up and been doing it years and never been caught????. I'd like to hear about your success, including highly recommended brands for carbon filters, scrubbers, noise reduction, and any other measures asides from keeping your business to yourself. I'm about to embark on this new journey and I do have concerns given its not tolerated. I want to do all that I can to be un-obvious


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 21, 2020)

So excited to be back in the game. Went for Blue Dream, strawberry Pie, Orange sherbet and GSC. GSC got a bit dry when I was away and shrivelled a bit so starting another. Hope to harvest these for Xmas.

Oh they are 7, 6, and 5 days old.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> So excited to be back in the game. Went for Blue Dream, strawberry Pie, Orange sherbet and GSC. GSC got a bit dry when I was away and shrivelled a bit so starting another. Hope to harvest these for Xmas.
> 
> Oh they are 7, 6, and 5 days old.
> 
> View attachment 4690385


Nice labels, I have just started my first one in just over 2 year i have blue sherbet and mimosa, potting them into 16ltrs tonight when lights come on


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 21, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Nice labels, I have just started my first one in just over 2 year i have blue sherbet and mimosa, potting them into 16ltrs tonight when lights come on
> View attachment 4690410View attachment 4690411


Yeah wife made the labels haha. U tried airpots? Don’t get all that root circling so they find that new soil when transplanted so much quicker.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 21, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Yeah wife made the labels haha. U tried airpots? Don’t get all that root circling so they find that new soil when transplanted so much quicker.


I havnt tried air pots i have fabrics tho...

So i have just potted 9 up into 16 ltrs and upon watering with fed at e.c 1.0 the run off was 3.6.....
I never new i was to wash the coco first to get the e.c to same as my tap water.
So i have just put 10ltrs through each plant of ph'd water and got the e.c down to 0.8 
now in the morNing im gona do the same and get the e.c right down 
Then do it a 3rd time with my required nutes and e.c


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 21, 2020)

DST said:


> everyone got corona lol


Yo D we’re all the crew at long time bro u still doing the exo? I been gone for to long pukka don westy billy still frequent here?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

Fucking hell man this place used to b buzzing wots happen the Rona killed all you growers or summin


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

budolskie said:


> I havnt tried air pots i have fabrics tho...View attachment 4690750
> 
> So i have just potted 9 up into 16 ltrs and upon watering with fed at e.c 1.0 the run off was 3.6.....
> I never new i was to wash the coco first to get the e.c to same as my tap water.
> ...


Wot coco u using mate only ever used canna coco and never run nothing threw tbf Never had the need to look up my journal I’ll bang a link in here for you to have a ganders


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

__





20x exodus cheese clones under 3x600 watt hps (pics) all welcome


Ok so i started my thread in the wrong section so ill run through it again in the right section all is welcome to pipe in and share there thoughts and questions!! Im running a 10x6ft room 7ft tall with 3x600watt hps for lightage a 6 inch extractor for outtake and ill be throwin a 4 inch in to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

Yo doc I see you lurking u good?
Been sometime I’ve been out the game but seriously thinking of making the comeback shit is boring to fuck I never thought I say this but I miss a good grow


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Fucking hell man this place used to b buzzing wots happen the Rona killed all you growers or summin


nah, but Super silly Billy did die. think it was an overdose or something. was all a bit suspect. but aye, some lurk, most have moved on. Not ran the Exo in some time.


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

DST said:


> nah, but Super silly Billy did die. think it was an overdose or something. was all a bit suspect. but aye, some lurk, most have moved on. Not ran the Exo in some time.


Yo D how am ya bro? Serious billy gone noway he was a cool dude a little crazy but sweet guy all the same can’t believe it man when was this u know? Don,westy,pukka, u still here off most the old guys? Anyway you can all good bro it’s been a while mate I knocked everything on the head been some time since I been round any grow I do miss it but not the trimming lol


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

Wot you running with now mate? 
anything as strong or smelly as the clone onlys I never thought I’d here you say the exo not there I can still get cuts no bother at all if and when needed I might just get a few get the feelers back into it tbf


----------



## budolskie (Sep 22, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Wot you running with now mate?
> anything as strong or smelly as the clone onlys I never thought I’d here you say the exo not there I can still get cuts no bother at all if and when needed I might just get a few get the feelers back into it tbf




This is what im using bro, i will have a read through your journal at work....

I filled my new pots with it, planted the little ones up fed with 0.8-1.0 ec and the run off was 3.6 well max my meter would read... so i assumed i was to wash it down to my desired e.c


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 23, 2020)

budolskie said:


> View attachment 4692167
> 
> This is what im using bro, i will have a read through your journal at work....
> 
> I filled my new pots with it, planted the little ones up fed with 0.8-1.0 ec and the run off was 3.6 well max my meter would read... so i assumed i was to wash it down to my desired e.c


Worse thing you can do I over complicate things I’ve never used a metre for e.c or ph just let the coco do it’s thing use low doses of nutrients at first and build up slowly feed sparsely at first let coco dry out and once watering once every two days you can start to use nutrients more aggressively


----------



## budolskie (Sep 23, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Worse thing you can do I over complicate things I’ve never used a metre for e.c or ph just let the coco do it’s thing use low doses of nutrients at first and build up slowly feed sparsely at first let coco dry out and once watering once every two days you can start to use nutrients more aggressively


From what i have Been reading there is no need to let the coco dry out as there is enough oxygen in there for it to be saturated all the time i will have a read your journal now so many mixed reviews on it like 
cheers for sharing you knowledge m8 cos thats what i will need first hand input from experience


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Yo doc I see you lurking u good?
> Been sometime I’ve been out the game but seriously thinking of making the comeback shit is boring to fuck I never thought I say this but I miss a good grow


Yo Cheezie mate. I am good. Rona hasnt gotten me yet . Yeah you should make a comeback , i missed your sexy ladies and huge bad ass baseball bat buds. i got me a zombie farm going on now in the grow journal section. Stop by if you dare, if you have the guts. lol, its not for the weak at heart , let me tell you. Some sick gruesome growing with daily zombie attacks on my Chemdog. Good to see you around dude. take it easy. keep in touch.


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 23, 2020)

budolskie said:


> From what i have Been reading there is no need to let the coco dry out as there is enough oxygen in there for it to be saturated all the time i will have a read your journal now so many mixed reviews on it like
> cheers for sharing you knowledge m8 cos thats what i will need first hand input from experience


Let it dry out when first transplanting from smaller pots or from scratch ie jiffy pellets let the roots expand and work for food it is no good saturating them straight off else you’ll just set yourself back a week or so I like to see growth daily not weekly and the best way or doing that is taking it easy the first few waterings till roots have adjusted to new substrate


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yo Cheezie mate. I am good. Rona hasnt gotten me yet . Yeah you should make a comeback , i missed your sexy ladies and huge bad ass baseball bat buds. i got me a zombie farm going on now in the grow journal section. Stop by if you dare, if you have the guts. lol, its not for the weak at heart , let me tell you. Some sick gruesome growing with daily zombie attacks on my Chemdog. Good to see you around dude. take it easy. keep in touch.


Yo mate been far to long 8 years give or take im dying to get one on tbf mate just haven’t the room atm might do soon enough tho a nice 12x6 would be nice again so here is hoping will look out for your journal now


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 23, 2020)

Alright all. I've not been on here in a while....but I'll get straight to my point...

Would anyone be interested in Chernobyl clones? The plant (in my sig) is grown from an original subcool seed from 2007, and looks very much like the slymer pheno, (though I'm by no means an expert on that, so don't quote me...)

I can't really grow full-time, so can't use clones myself, but if there was demand I'd be happy to dish them out (somehow...not sure how the logistics of that works on here...? I could just drop a load off in a park somewhere near me - I'm in east london - then give out the location on here I guess!?)

Time-wise I can probably keep her alive as a mother until the end of lockdown, but after that I'll have to take down the tent for a few months, and I can't keep her in the flat...

Anyway, not sure anyone'd be interested, but thought I'd offer since she's limey and frosty af


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 23, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> Alright all. I've not been on here in a while....but I'll get straight to my point...
> 
> Would anyone be interested in Chernobyl clones? The plant (in my sig) is grown from an original subcool seed from 2007, and looks very much like the slymer pheno, (though I'm by no means an expert on that, so don't quote me...)
> 
> ...


Any pictures of this mate?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 23, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Ain't smoked weed for months n months now, and even last few yrs has just been now and then, ain't even had a grow for almost 4yrs but do love the growing side of it, don't think I will ever really smoke it again but would love to grow again.
> 
> Love seeing all the grows on the thread recently, especially the outdoor ones, very nice.


Yo how you doing you old moaning cunt fuck me been some time old man thought I’d check in on here as been thinking of setting up a few grows a year again never in my wildest did I think I’d still see you on here haha you 4eyes man there is still a few old lads on here just been reading this from start of year fuck going back to 2012


----------



## budolskie (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok cheers for that im gona miss today watering see how they like it, i do need the smaller bunch of clones to catch up as i wana trip nwxt weekend for xmas


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2020)

Rasclots back back again been out of the game for what seems like a life time will post sum pics soon


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 24, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Any pictures of this mate?


I think you found my grow pics now Chedz, but just in case...


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> I think you found my grow pics now Chedz, but just in case...
> View attachment 4693485


Looks amazing


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 24, 2020)

Cheers bud. Yeah....I feel like letting her die would be a waste of some damn good genes...


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 24, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Rasclots back back again been out of the game for what seems like a life time will post sum pics soon


Yo rasclot how am you me mom long time no speak been out the game near in 8yrs myself now just looking at sliding back into it after I’ve found some decent upto date heavy smelling and yeilding clones!! It’s good to hear from you man


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 24, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> I think you found my grow pics now Chedz, but just in case...
> View attachment 4693485


Wots it smelling like you ever grew exo? Just as comparison?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 24, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Ok cheers for that im gona miss today watering see how they like it, i do need the smaller bunch of clones to catch up as i wana trip nwxt weekend for xmas


Honestly mate I sparsely used to feed during first few week just watch for the leaves to wilt a little then give em a little till roots are established


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2020)

Il give them miss tonight then as iv been lashing water through them like nowt else but the do seem to be loving it also il get sum pics later when lights come on


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 24, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Wots it smelling like you ever grew exo? Just as comparison?


Never tried any exodus stuff. When I was last on here back in 2013 someone was selling what they claimed were exodus cheese clones, but I never tried em out.

Smell is interesting. Mild until you brush up on her, then it's a strong lime flavour with a bit of a fuel (aka diesel) smell behind. Won't know how it tastes properly for a month yet...


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2020)

So these have been potted up since monday and fed every day with 2 liters so i could read the ex of the run off. Tonight will be first night i let them be 

Heres the smaller bunch im potting up this weekend and veging till next weekend then flip the tent


----------



## Redwookiee (Sep 24, 2020)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Coated in glass?! What? You might have better luck ordering bud on the dark web from the states... or grow your own amazing flower


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 24, 2020)

budolskie said:


> So these have been potted up since monday and fed every day with 2 liters so i could read the ex of the run off. Tonight will be first night i let them be View attachment 4693840
> View attachment 4693841
> Heres the smaller bunch im potting up this weekend and veging till next weekend then flip the tent View attachment 4693842View attachment 4693843View attachment 4693844


If the sack are heavy tomoz I’d skip tomorrow as well pal see your smaller pots the look like they are over watered if worried foliar feed them just raise lights if you think your gonna fry em one rule I do like is if the girls look like there not Rising towards the light then they more than likely either over watered/fed or wilting because they need feeding you gotta find a medium which is all about how heavy they are for either at first I like roots to get as much air circulation as possible but not enough that they completely dry out and die off


----------



## budolskie (Sep 24, 2020)

Sound m8 al leave the little ones today, i haf sumone in my thread telling to water them twice a day and that haha, il feel them later when once back from graft and lights come on al leave the little ones aswell tonight


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 25, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Sound m8 al leave the little ones today, i haf sumone in my thread telling to water them twice a day and that haha, il feel them later when once back from graft and lights come on al leave the little ones aswell tonight


Just treat it like it’s soil mate honestly the results will come you will soon dial it in I remember when I first moved to coco fuck me talk about a newb lettin em dry out does em no harm in fact it’s better in the roots as air can get round them read your plants wilting is either not to feed or feed so when you see it pick up sack and you will know when you need to water it’s the easiest way to gauge mate


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 25, 2020)

Send me a link to your thread bro


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Yo D how am ya bro? Serious billy gone noway he was a cool dude a little crazy but sweet guy all the same can’t believe it man when was this u know? Don,westy,pukka, u still here off most the old guys? Anyway you can all good bro it’s been a while mate I knocked everything on the head been some time since I been round any grow I do miss it but not the trimming lol


I run mostly my own genetics now, still have some blues xs and some exo xs in seed form. I am growing a Pyschosis x Dirtnap that I made (thats about as close to a UK clone only that I have atm). The Dog, Fireballs, GG4, Blue Sherbert, are other strains I fondle on the daily.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2020)

Sticky gooey....


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 25, 2020)

DST said:


> View attachment 4694532
> View attachment 4694533
> Sticky gooey....


Anything as smelly and good yeilding mate


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 25, 2020)

Come in then guys wots the very best lighting out there now 1000w 600w money ain’t no issue I want the very best and if possible cooled?


----------



## budolskie (Sep 25, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Send me a link to your thread bro








New Coco grow


well this is gona be my first grow in about 2-3 year i used to grow with soil now im gona use coco....... So i have 2.4x1.2 tent 8" fan and filter 12x 16ltr fabric pots Dutch pro nutes Any help on the ec i should start my cuts on, i have mimosa and blue sherbet just nearly rooted im going to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## budolskie (Sep 25, 2020)

Am gona let them dry out see how they go, just waitint till lights on at 5 get my self in pot 3 up that has good roots


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Come in then guys wots the very best lighting out there now 1000w 600w money ain’t no issue I want the very best and if possible cooled?


LEDs costly but seem good (he says never having used them lol).
Double-ended lights seem to have taken off...i.e 630DE cmh. CMH also comes in 315w. Also HIDs but they run on a slightly different attachment than the hps. All the smart kids run LEDs, I have cmh's.....


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm going to stop using my HPS for good at the end of this grow. 

LED all the way now. Mainly because they run cooler per lumen, and my grows are always in small spaces. I'm building my own modules, 10K lumen and 100W actual output per module. Mixture of 3500K and 5000k white leds. Costs about £85 quid for parts for each module.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 26, 2020)

so i have missed 2 days of watering and there getting watered later at lights on with 1.2 e.c


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 26, 2020)

savvyavi said:


> UK, southwest devon here! I am interested in knowing if anyone has been growing one or two plants in a small set up and been doing it years and never been caught????. I'd like to hear about your success, including highly recommended brands for carbon filters, scrubbers, noise reduction, and any other measures asides from keeping your business to yourself. I'm about to embark on this new journey and I do have concerns given its not tolerated. I want to do all that I can to be un-obvious


Rhino pro filter.

Oversize it so it last longer.
Oversized acoustic duct if you can fit it in your duct sock keeps woosh sound down.
Look on ebay for silent box fans. They are almost silent, but do not shift as much air as a standard ruck but in comparison a ruck fan is 50db a silent box fan is 23db +. You can buy one bigger than needed and add a manual variac to turn it up or down. 

The fans im talking about. 








Hydroponics Metal Acoustic Silent Inline Extractor Box Fan Grow Room Grow Tent | eBay


Acoustic Low Noise Silent Inline Box Extractor Fan. Consisting of a centrifugal fan mounted inline, in an acoustically lined box with circular duct spigots for inlet and outlet connections. In Line Fan is quiet running external rotor motor with thermal overload protection.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 26, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> I'm going to stop using my HPS for good at the end of this grow.
> 
> LED all the way now. Mainly because they run cooler per lumen, and my grows are always in small spaces. I'm building my own modules, 10K lumen and 100W actual output per module. Mixture of 3500K and 5000k white leds. Costs about £85 quid for parts for each module.


Did you get in on that Samsung f series deal a bit ago? Arrow were selling 2ft f strips for like a quid fifty or something, normally like 16 nicker each.
free world wide delivery and no taxes.. Madness.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 26, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Come in then guys wots the very best lighting out there now 1000w 600w money ain’t no issue I want the very best and if possible cooled?


lumatek do great LEDs now.
Highlight Led boards are worth a mention, high cri and efficiency, seems to shave a week off flowering time.
de 630 cmh are good.

you can get gavita de 750w hps now too.

Depends on your space.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 26, 2020)

Things are going well here. 12 days since breaking the soil.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 28, 2020)

Am i wasting these with a weeks veg or could i still get a decent yeild?? 
Thoughts please lads


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice selection. You got quite a few plants in there...going to be a proper jungle by the time they're all in flower whatever you do.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 28, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> Nice selection. You got quite a few plants in there...going to be a proper jungle by the time they're all in flower whatever you do.


As long as lots of flowers ibwill he happy


----------



## Cheeseenthusiast (Sep 28, 2020)

Day 14 in my first grow! Got 3 moby xxl 1 cheese xxl 3 pineapples and a wee northern lights that's on day 7

After a over watering last week the seem to be bouncing back! Especially slow mobias lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 28, 2020)

Cheeseenthusiast said:


> Day 14 in my first grow! Got 3 moby xxl 1 cheese xxl 3 pineapples and a wee northern lights that's on day 7
> 
> After a over watering last week the seem to be bouncing back! Especially slow mobias lol


Looking good! What media are u using?


----------



## Cheeseenthusiast (Sep 28, 2020)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking good! What media are u using?



Using about 70% biobizz light potting mix bulked up with coco and worm castings.

Got them under a sf2000 and a 200w cfl

Also chancing using living soils dry amendments off amazon for nutes


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Am i wasting these with a weeks veg or could i still get a decent yeild??
> Thoughts please lads View attachment 4697364View attachment 4697365


doesn't seem like that long to veg to me. I would do way more but thats me.


----------



## budolskie (Sep 28, 2020)

DST said:


> doesn't seem like that long to veg to me. I would do way more but thats me.


Im just hoping for an xmas yeild haha


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 29, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Im just hoping for an xmas yeild haha


 Aren’t we all


----------



## budolskie (Sep 29, 2020)

Need to leave santa a fat dab out on xmas eve


----------



## Chedz1985 (Sep 29, 2020)

I’d veg till they were as wide as pots but that’s just me personally I’ve grew some fucking trees inside and tbf I learnt that getting em shorter and much wider was the key I’d also take bottom 3rd of the plant away after 2-3weeks flower saves the plant wasting energy on bottom bud growtb later on in flower buy hey wot works for one don’t work for another I got quite lazy towards the end used to love LST or HST and I’d probably do that twice in a 3-4wk veg after pinching the tops after roots had hit the bottom


----------



## budolskie (Sep 29, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> I’d veg till they were as wide as pots but that’s just me personally I’ve grew some fucking trees inside and tbf I learnt that getting em shorter and much wider was the key I’d also take bottom 3rd of the plant away after 2-3weeks flower saves the plant wasting energy on bottom bud growtb later on in flower buy hey wot works for one don’t work for another I got quite lazy towards the end used to love LST or HST and I’d probably do that twice in a 3-4wk veg after pinching the tops after roots had hit the bottom


 I have just tied the bigger side down other day and gona pot last 3 up today and maybe veg a week or 10 days longer


----------



## buzzlightyear_UK (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all

havent been on for a while so thought id better share the results of my first attempt.....cant wait to try


----------



## The Man From Yorkshire (Oct 3, 2020)

Now then boys, it's been a while.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2020)

Not been on here for ages , I'm looking at getting the exo and psycho cuts back if anyone has them? I got lots to trade , drop me a pm or post it up here  

Anyone know who has them ???


----------



## budolskie (Oct 4, 2020)

Larger side


Smaller side 

Gona veg for 5 more days then flipping for xmas


----------



## Jt racing (Oct 5, 2020)

Was 140-160 an oz last time I bought anything. But that was a long while back. Nobody sells weight anymore. 
I got sick of un-flushed, un-cured, shit weed. So I just stopped smoking. 
Got a nice grow on now. Have to sort yourself out in sunny Lancashire.


----------



## The Man From Yorkshire (Oct 6, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> Not been on here for ages , I'm looking at getting the exo and psycho cuts back if anyone has them? I got lots to trade , drop me a pm or post it up here
> 
> Anyone know who has them ???


I don't think anybody in here has them anymore Robbie.
I'm pretty sure I was the last person to have the Exo and I lost it about 2 years ago, the Psychosis went about a year before that.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 6, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> I don't think anybody in here has them anymore Robbie.
> I'm pretty sure I was the last person to have the Exo and I lost it about 2 years ago, the Pshycosis went about a year before that.



I dont think anybody is still in here never mind the cuts haha


----------



## budolskie (Oct 9, 2020)

Capulator mac cut i have just been gifted from a freind


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> Not been on here for ages , I'm looking at getting the exo and psycho cuts back if anyone has them? I got lots to trade , drop me a pm or post it up here
> 
> Anyone know who has them ???


if ye sniff around someone will have em. I got the psycho cut last year to make a new cross so it's still possible.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> Now then boys, it's been a while.


Ffs Yorkie, been a few minutes.


----------



## go go kid (Oct 10, 2020)

high all, any welsh outdoor growers here or anyone who suffers the outdoor uk shity weather, who can recomend an outdoor strain that can cope with the rain and moisture? ive justgrwn sensi seeds hindu kush x kush cbd and it was a disaster, but rot big time


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2020)

What’s the latest boys!? I’ve been MIA. Done a load of work. Can show you. Got enough cali shit going on.
Such as Double baked cake, divine storm, dirty banana, Ice cream cake, layered lavender cake etc. Had a busy summer.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2020)

All sorts. Did it all by myself from tiny clones


----------



## KK26 (Oct 10, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Rhino pro filter.
> 
> Oversize it so it last longer.
> Oversized acoustic duct if you can fit it in your duct sock keeps woosh sound down.
> ...


Been at it a long time and tried all the brands but I do suggest you look into CarboAir Carbon Fliters.

They are very good


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2020)

Psynap: Psychosis x Dirtnap (ghost og x dosido)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 11, 2020)

Went to check my hydro! They are doing ok. Glueberry og - fucking boring choice but excellent yield. 3 x 600w small bedroom grow.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 12, 2020)

DST said:


> if ye sniff around someone will have em. I got the psycho cut last year to make a new cross so it's still possible.


Not managed to find em yet , everyone seems to know someone who has them but no one actually has them


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 12, 2020)

Come on lads where's the exo , psycho and livers at ??? 

Got gg4 , GMO , slurricaine , orange and banana stardawg , peppermint kush , shiskaberry clones to trade plus loads of seeds .... Hit me up


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 12, 2020)

I've got a new surplus to requirements rhino hybrid controller and a 8" acoustic fan doing nothing, do you think it's jail bait to advertise them on ebay?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 12, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I've got a new surplus to requirements rhino hybrid controller and a 8" acoustic fan doing nothing, do you think it's jail bait to advertise them on ebay?



One of these


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2020)

Fred gave me me mine. I'll ask him if he's still got.


RobbieP said:


> Not managed to find em yet , everyone seems to know someone who has them but no one actually has them


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 13, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Damn son, is that just the local market or batch online?
> I gotta few peeps do insta for same (32zip min) but street?!? Srsly wow.


Jimmy i that still the price


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Damn son, is that just the local market or batch online?
> I gotta few peeps do insta for same (32zip min) but street?!? Srsly wow.


I do mine at 160 ... Always top quality ... Don't see the need to rip folks off tbh


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 13, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> I do mine at 160 ... Always top quality ... Don't see the need to rip folks off tbh


150's me 160s with some of newer stuff like chapo jaffalatto mac1 170s


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2020)

People charge daft money for it now and unless the strain isnt boasted about on instagram people dont want to even know


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> 150's me 160s with some of newer stuff like chapo jaffalatto mac1 170s


I cant wait till my next run with few mac 1 in it


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2020)

budolskie said:


> I cant wait till my next run with few mac 1 in it


What you got going ?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 13, 2020)

I have blue sherbet and mimosa nearly a week into 12/12 ... 
I have just gotten a mac 1 other day
Yesterday i got zaffa and tropical cookies


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2020)

budolskie said:


> I have blue sherbet and mimosa nearly a week into 12/12 ...
> I have just gotten a mac 1 other day
> Yesterday i got zaffa and tropical cookies


Nice selection there mate I'm currently running GMO ,slurricane, orange banana stardog and a bag seed I've had from some weed from years back which smells and looks amazing at the minute so I will definitely be re vegging


----------



## scrambo (Oct 18, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Yo how you doing you old moaning cunt fuck me been some time old man thought I’d check in on here as been thinking of setting up a few grows a year again never in my wildest did I think I’d still see you on here haha you 4eyes man there is still a few old lads on here just been reading this from start of year fuck going back to 2012


Fuck off is old chedZ back?!? Next up supersillybilly will arise from the dead!

You still that twat with the cool monkey in ya living room or you aged like the rest of us lol


----------



## The Man From Yorkshire (Oct 19, 2020)

DST said:


> Ffs Yorkie, been a few minutes.


Yeah it has mate, too long.
It's about time I got back into it.

Like I mentioned I had the Exo, Psycho and GG4 till I lost the mothers to a dry week in the loft (middle of summer) a couple of years ago, I came back from a weekend away and they were fucked beyond salvation.

Shortly after that I was working for a 4 star hotel in Harrogate, 4 hour round trip and my 10-12 hour shift on top of that every day was killer, no time for life let alone growing if I had anything.

Got myself a decent job now working in social housing, desk job on the phone all day. Decent salary for sitting on my arse for 7 hours a day. Been there just over a year, working from home since this lockdown bollocks and it looks like I'll be perminantly working from once it's done. 
Should have fucked off hospitality years ago and got myself a sit down job, I'm too old for pulling my nuts out grafting, I'm actually enjoying a job for the first time in many years.

Recently split up with the girlfriend of 14 years. It was a long time coming tbh.
She's been gone about 3 months.
So now I've got a decent enough job working from home and a 2 bed house to myself, time to fill it with weed so I can stack my paper and hopefully buy my own gaff in the next 5 years or so.

On to bigger and better things all round.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> Yeah it has mate, too long.
> It's about time I got back into it.
> 
> Like I mentioned I had the Exo, Psycho and GG4 till I lost the mothers to a dry week in the loft (middle of summer) a couple of years ago, I came back from a weekend away and they were fucked beyond salvation.
> ...


sounds like things are on the up and up mate. been working from home since 2008 and can't complain. Good luck with the kick off. You gonna run seeds or get clones?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Fuck off is old chedZ back?!? Next up supersillybilly will arise from the dead!
> 
> You still that twat with the cool monkey in ya living room or you aged like the rest of us lol


Yo Rambo wot u saying bro u all good u old fucker? 
yh mate had to grow up and fucked everything off was getting into a little cooker So ditched all that scene and got into the dog breeding pal same graft just legit and international fucking busy as ever with this rona bollocks


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> Not been on here for ages , I'm looking at getting the exo and psycho cuts back if anyone has them? I got lots to trade , drop me a pm or post it up here
> 
> Anyone know who has them ???


Got ya message bro ain’t got fuck all round me no doubt I can get exo tho no bother just keep me nose clean now me man


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> Now then boys, it's been a while.


You yorkie how’s tricks me mon hope your well fella


----------



## The Man From Yorkshire (Oct 20, 2020)

DST said:


> sounds like things are on the up and up mate. been working from home since 2008 and can't complain. Good luck with the kick off. You gonna run seeds or get clones?


 I got a few feminized beans to pop but they're gonna take months before they're ready to go.




Budolski has been cool enough to offer me a couple of his cuts. Top lad, that MAC1 looks amazing when I looked it up.

But I'm really after getting the GG4 back if you know of a kind fairy who has it that would be willing to help me out?


----------



## The Man From Yorkshire (Oct 20, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> You yorkie how’s tricks me mon hope your well fella


Yes Chedder, I'm pretty good thanks.

You've not been around in forever. Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> I got a few feminized beans to pop but they're gonna take months before they're ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 4719805
> View attachment 4719806
> ...


Does the fairy still wear boots?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> I got a few feminized beans to pop but they're gonna take months before they're ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 4719805
> View attachment 4719806
> ...


Pm mate


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes yes lads how's it going been away for a few years how many of the lads are still in here these days @zeddd @makka any others ?


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> I got a few feminized beans to pop but they're gonna take months before they're ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 4719805
> View attachment 4719806
> ...


I have the gg4, and a friend has it in the UK. I will have cuts in about 4 to 6 weeks based on my current cycle. I can ask my mate as well, but he's only had his cut off me for a month or so. anyhow, its there one way or tother.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2020)

Where is the best place for seed in the UK?

I remember a lot of hype about under ground, my last experiences with sensi haven't been great they appear to have went down hill a bit?

For a oz of quality I'm paying £220/230


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> I got a few feminized beans to pop but they're gonna take months before they're ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 4719805
> View attachment 4719806
> ...


How would you receive a clone?


----------



## budolskie (Oct 21, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> How would you receive a clone?


Royal mail Will deliver personally


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2020)

I’ll buy 5 oz off ya @RobbieP pm me
Fuck me the threads alive


----------



## scrambo (Oct 21, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I’ll buy 5 oz off ya @RobbieP pm me
> Fuck me the threads alive


Howdy Z, hope your good mate and happy. Been a long ol time.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 21, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Yo Rambo wot u saying bro u all good u old fucker?
> yh mate had to grow up and fucked everything off was getting into a little cooker So ditched all that scene and got into the dog breeding pal same graft just legit and international fucking busy as ever with this rona bollocks


Good on ya mate changing shit up, things where getting crazy back in the day lol what dogs ya breeding? Pm if ya want, good to see ya still alive tho ya twat lolol


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 21, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Good on ya mate changing shit up, things where getting crazy back in the day lol what dogs ya breeding? Pm if ya want, good to see ya still alive tho ya twat lolol


Frenchies olde English bulldogges mate big money with reputation for em mate yh was wild back then old pal was a laugh this place used to be buzzing


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 21, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Royal mail Will deliver personally


Hahaha good ole Royal Mail still at it no doubt about it


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 21, 2020)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> Yes Chedder, I'm pretty good thanks.
> 
> You've not been around in forever. Lol


Laying low mukka keeping me nose clean big family now no drink drugs fuck all mate don’t miss a thing but growing has always been a passion


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone know if the las lemon is still about fucking monster that cunt was biggest yeilding plant I Eva seen and a nice little Percy smoke for in the day uplifting to the point you could feel ya heart race


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2020)

What if the clones do get picked up on with Rm?
It's fine if you have an address you can trust, I don't and I'd rather go without than let any strangers know my address.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 21, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> What if the clones do get picked up on with Rm?
> It's fine if you have an address you can trust, I don't and I'd rather go without than let any strangers know my address.


I’ve just pinged you so we know where you live. VPN ftw


----------



## scrambo (Oct 22, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Anyone know if the las lemon is still about fucking monster that cunt was biggest yeilding plant I Eva seen and a nice little Percy smoke for in the day uplifting to the point you could feel ya heart race


Yeah it's still about chedZ, was a good ol' strain that. Racey as fuck buzzwise, bit too much for me I'm a lightweight nowdays, is still about tho, mad hay.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I’ve just pinged you so we know where you live. VPN ftw


VPN ftw?
Sorry I don't understand VPN ftw.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> VPN ftw?
> Sorry I don't understand VPN ftw.


So it seems. It’s some internet thing which hides where you are really posting from. Today I’m mostly in Liberia.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> So it seems. It’s some internet thing which hides where you are really posting from. Today I’m mostly in Liberia.


Ah right, I'm using a VPN, I can't view without it.
But that's is absolutely no use if the authorities intercepted clones with my address on them lol


----------



## KK26 (Oct 22, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> Come on lads where's the exo , psycho and livers at ???
> 
> Got gg4 , GMO , slurricaine , orange and banana stardawg , peppermint kush , shiskaberry clones to trade plus loads of seeds .... Hit me up


That Slurricane, is it from Anesia Seeds? 

I grew it recently and must stress that it is an absolutely lovely smoke. Dense nugs and the flavours out of this world. 

Grown a few Anesia Seeds beans and I am very impressed with them. 30+ THC they claim and after growing them. I have no reason to doubt that claim, lovely smoke. 

Even though they are a newish seed bank to the more well known, I do rate Anesia Seeds very highly. 

Between Anesia Seeds and Seedstockers they have all I need.


----------



## go go kid (Oct 22, 2020)

would that be psycobabble by any chance??


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 22, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Where is the best place for seed in the UK?
> 
> I remember a lot of hype about under ground, my last experiences with sensi haven't been great they appear to
> 
> ...


----------



## go go kid (Oct 22, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Where is the best place for seed in the UK?
> 
> I remember a lot of hype about under ground, my last experiences with sensi haven't been great they appear to have went down hill a bit?
> 
> For a oz of quality I'm paying £220/230


someone sugested they change there males to put some zest back into there plants.
i have found sensi more then good enough.
someone was telling me that the hash n grass from cafes over in amsterdam has become very samey, telling me that even the nepalese was the same as regular hash. 
dont know if its something the weed companys have done. 
i think underground is the way, theres some wicked strains and crosses out there.
friend of mine had a sensi jack herer original clone, one of the best smokes ive ever had on a par with nepalese temple ball i smoked when i was a teen, so 40yrs ago, i lost the ability to talk that afternoon, lol
but clones are the way foward with seeds coming in second


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2020)

go go kid said:


> someone sugested they change there males to put some zest back into there plants.
> i have found sensi more then good enough.
> someone was telling me that the hash n grass from cafes over in amsterdam has become very samey, telling me that even the nepalese was the same as regular hash.
> dont know if its something the weed companys have done.
> ...


I used sensi since the 90s and was never disappointed iirc but recently (5/6 years) I've had disappointment after disappointment. 
I depend on the shops around me for seeds I'm a bit paranoid about buying seeds online maybe wrongly idk anyway the local chap doesn't deal with ug for some reason and I can't trust anyone enough to buy clones from? 
I'm not that fussy about the latest strains tbh if I could get some original nl, skunk #1 or a good cheese I'd be happy? 

After a break I'm back doing perpetual it appears to be the only way to get a go, get a couple of good mothers and use clones.

So I'm looking looking for some recommendations of reasonably priced quality strains? 
The local chap keeps a good stock of but I'm not the most up to date on breeders I need a short list to look out for? 

I'd like blueberry but apparently dinafem doesn't have any atm, he suggested Dj short blueberry but at £100+ I'm not sure I'd need some reviews 1st.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes im the same just got mac 1 so next run after xmas that my m8 had tropical cookies and zaffa


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 22, 2020)

_What everyone running for Christmas _


budolskie said:


> Yes im the same just got mac 1 so next run after xmas that my m8 had tropical cookies and zaffa


That mac 1 is pure fire ,I know someone who got caps cut .Incredible bud ,no way will he give cuts out .Never found all way through shipping ,if ya have that ya in for summat special .The lemon kush cut i have is nice to,no one really knows where its from.Got big worms sugar factory ,2 different phenos.


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 22, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Where is the best place for seed in the UK?
> 
> I remember a lot of hype about under ground, my last experiences with sensi haven't been great they appear to have went down hill a bit?
> 
> For a oz of quality I'm paying £220/230


I have been using Sensi Seeds for 20 years and they have always been spot on. I must have germinated hundreds of their seeds over the years and never had a dud. I have been having their new Research Strains recently. In April I popped on some of their new "Blackberry Cake" and "Banana Frosting", both excellent. I have some clones of those just into week 2 of flower now and they are really starting to perform. I have just popped a pack of their White Label "White Skunk Auto", another 100% germ rate. I also recently did some of Sensi's "Purple Bud" and "Shiva Skunk", both very good.

Recently I have tried a few other places. Royal Queen Seeds seem quite good. I have some of their "Bubblegum XL" and "Haze Berry" (aka Blue Dream) just starting to veg. They have also sent me so free "Critical" seeds, so I have a couple of them vegging nicely too. Waiting to go on I have some of their "Hulk Berry" (aka Bruce Banner #3) and "Fat Banana". I have more of their "Critical" seeds to go on too, it seems to be their go to freebie.

I recently got some seeds from The Vault, Strain Hunters "Afgooey". Not one of those germinated, treated exactly the same as the other seeds I put on at the same time, they all popped and these ones didn't. It wasn't a totally bad experience, they sent me a free Expert Seeds "Sweet Zombie", which so far has been one of the best plants I have ever grown. It clones well and has responded to LST beautifully. I am going to clone the clones so I can make my money back on the duff "Afgooey".

My wife found an interesting one the other day, Pure Sativa. They had TH Seeds "French Macaron", buy 5 and get 1 free. So we got some and it was a total surprise when they came. Not only did we get the 6 seeds we were expecting, we also got 2 x "Orange Barb" by The House of the Great Gardener, 1 x "Happiness" and 1 x "Motivation" by Serious Seeds, 3 x "Birthday Funk" by Cannarado Genetics and 3 x Killer Glue by Little Chief Collabs. A really good haul IMHO. I have only popped the Orange Barb and the Serious Seeds Happiness so far, they are in the second week of veg and are doing really well, so we will see.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2020)

Who’s got the gg#4?
Laid out a few old heads with that one


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2020)

I've got a habit of not taking the name on board buying weed one person's nl might be crap and another's good, so anytime I'm buy any the name is of little interest, it literally means nothing... Unless you're buy seeds of course!

I've got a pk of blackberry cake going atm that is sensi,s last chance with me personally.
I'm quite optimistic about getting a decent mother there's 3 distinctly different phenos smell build etc tbh I was disappointed in the variety from a 10 pk, anyhow I still want a couple of other mothers from different strains to have some variety.

I'll have a look at what's available to me and hopefully get some recommendations, I'm not keen on ordering online if I can help it.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> _What everyone running for Christmas _
> 
> That mac 1 is pure fire ,I know someone who got caps cut .Incredible bud ,no way will he give cuts out .Never found all way through shipping ,if ya have that ya in for summat special .The lemon kush cut i have is nice to,no one really knows where its from.Got big worms sugar factory ,2 different phenos.


Mine is caps cut


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 22, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I've got a habit of not taking the name on board buying weed one person's nl might be crap and another's good, so anytime I'm buy any the name is of little interest, it literally means nothing... Unless you're buy seeds of course!
> 
> I've got a pk of blackberry cake going atm that is sensi,s last chance with me personally.
> I'm quite optimistic about getting a decent mother there's 3 distinctly different phenos smell build etc tbh I was disappointed in the variety from a 10 pk, anyhow I still want a couple of other mothers from different strains to have some variety.
> ...


I was very happy with the Blackberry Cake. I put on 3 seeds and they all turned out quite frosty and very fruity in smell. The yield was pretty good considering how small the tent and lights I was using. I took 4 clones from what I considered to be the best plant and am running it again.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 22, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> I have been using Sensi Seeds for 20 years and they have always been spot on. I must have germinated hundreds of their seeds over the years and never had a dud. I have been having their new Research Strains recently. In April I popped on some of their new "Blackberry Cake" and "Banana Frosting", both excellent. I have some clones of those just into week 2 of flower now and they are really starting to perform. I have just popped a pack of their White Label "White Skunk Auto", another 100% germ rate. I also recently did some of Sensi's "Purple Bud" and "Shiva Skunk", both very good.
> 
> Recently I have tried a few other places. Royal Queen Seeds seem quite good. I have some of their "Bubblegum XL" and "Haze Berry" (aka Blue Dream) just starting to veg. They have also sent me so free "Critical" seeds, so I have a couple of them vegging nicely too. Waiting to go on I have some of their "Hulk Berry" (aka Bruce Banner #3) and "Fat Banana". I have more of their "Critical" seeds to go on too, it seems to be their go to freebie.
> 
> ...


Greenhouse some of there new stuff is real nice the pheno hunts.Geleto x super lemon x nl5 haze


budolskie said:


> Mine is caps cut


Its fire that bro honest ,never seen has much resin on any other strain.The amount of thc on it is just stupid,real nice smoke.Some of the bigworm stuff is nice to,the sugar factory i have is a nice strain.Not seen any one else with it ,in my neck of woods either,so always a bonus


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> Greenhouse some of there new stuff is real nice the pheno hunts.Geleto x super lemon x nl5 haze
> 
> Its fire that bro honest ,never seen has much resin on any other strain.The amount of thc on it is just stupid,real nice smoke.Some of the bigworm stuff is nice to,the sugar factory i have is a nice strain.Not seen any one else with it ,in my neck of woods either,so always a bonus


I cant wait to do a full run like of that and mimosa


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2020)

How long does it you to select the best phenos from a 10pk?
I've found in the past it's easy to overlook subtle differences when you have a number of plants to test.

I've got clones from each of the 10 blackberry I'm not sure whether just to go ahead and put them in ASAP, or wait until the mothers are ready have a smoke of them then decide, I could buy a pack of something else and flower them while testing the blackberry?

What would you do in my shoes?

Eta... I noticed the 1st blue in one plant yesterday, some of the same plants lower leafs are going that pinky colour around 55 days


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah it's still about chedZ, was a good ol' strain that. Racey as fuck buzzwise, bit too much for me I'm a lightweight nowdays, is still about tho, mad hay.


Deffo a fairy job for me pal soon as fuck can you source and put us into it mukka ?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

Budolski wots this Mac 1 everyone is talking about? 
you know much about GG4 I’m looking at starting something up again can more than likely still get exo but was thinking something different so I never got stuck in that rut agen and only grew that haha


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Budolski wots this Mac 1 everyone is talking about?
> you know much about GG4 I’m looking at starting something up again can more than likely still get exo but was thinking something different so I never got stuck in that rut agen and only grew that haha


Its what everyone wants on instagram....
This capulator pheno of mac 1 is ment to be really good although i have never smoked qny or seen flower just had dabs of it and was really nice and strong....
I have mimosa aswell which again is lovely and strong oranges and a good pheno they ll want on instagram 

Games well fucked round my way if its not seen or heard of on instagram the dont even want to look at it


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is a pic of it but i havnt had a shot of here yet got 11 off the cut he gave me to hoy in a room of 60


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Here is a pic of it but i havnt had a shot of here yet got 11 off the cut he gave me to hoy in a room of 60 View attachment 4722091


Looks like a nice Percy


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Its what everyone wants on instagram....
> This capulator pheno of mac 1 is ment to be really good although i have never smoked qny or seen flower just had dabs of it and was really nice and strong....
> I have mimosa aswell which again is lovely and strong oranges and a good pheno they ll want on instagram
> 
> Games well fucked round my way if its not seen or heard of on instagram the dont even want to look at it


Kids for ya mate all hype trust me the good old strains couldn’t be beaten DST and breeder boutique did the best of the clone onlys I think personally for seeds but want something diffrent this time round the lemon I deffo want back she was a fucking monster 81/2 oz out a 6litre or 10litrw pot 4 wks veg was pretty impressive imo she was a good yielded for scrog or sog imo


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Here is a pic of it but i havnt had a shot of here yet got 11 off the cut he gave me to hoy in a room of 60 View attachment 4722091


Bro that looks banging I ain’t gonna lie let me know how u get on with it bro


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Looks like a nice Percy


Zeddd been some time mate how’s tricks


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Zeddd been some time mate how’s tricks


Good chedz, getting over a bike smash, landed on my head on the m4, thank fuck for weed imo, growing bag seed shit from a hermie exo grow which will never be primo no matter how much it’s talked up


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Good chedz, getting over a bike smash, landed on my head on the m4, thank fuck for weed imo, growing bag seed shit from a hermie exo grow which will never be primo no matter how much it’s talked up


Fucking hell mate not good fuck bikes I’ve seen far to many accident on bikes to stay well clear of em for my lifetime pal


----------



## BB84 (Oct 22, 2020)

anyone know of a good hardy Indica or Indica/sativa strain? looking for about 15% thc with decent cbd % still


----------



## budolskie (Oct 22, 2020)

@Chedz1985 Yes i used to grow a few of bb gear there blue pit and dog and purple lemon were my favs


----------



## zeddd (Oct 22, 2020)

budolskie said:


> @Chedz1985 Yes i used to grow a few of bb gear there blue pit and dog and purple lemon were my favs


I grew the blue pit in a perp got 10 oz of tight nugs, I topped it for 4 colas , mustve vegged it for months tho


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2020)

@scrambo spoke to Don and no bother mate. Will get that sorted for you.


----------



## scrambo (Oct 23, 2020)

DST said:


> @scrambo spoke to Don and no bother mate. Will get that sorted for you.


Thanks D is much appreciated.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2020)

zeddd said:


> I grew the blue pit in a perp got 10 oz of tight nugs, I topped it for 4 colas , mustve vegged it for months tho


I loved the blue pit is one my favs


----------



## Chedz1985 (Oct 23, 2020)

DST said:


> @scrambo spoke to Don and no bother mate. Will get that sorted for you.


Yo D tell him I said cushty pls mate


----------



## scrambo (Oct 23, 2020)

This Welsh lockdown seems abit silly hay, you can only buy essential items in the shops so you carnt buy clothes or a toaster or shit but all the off licenses are being allowed to stay open lol


----------



## conor c (Oct 23, 2020)

scrambo said:


> This Welsh lockdown seems abit silly hay, you can only buy essential items in the shops so you carnt buy clothes or a toaster or shit but all the off licenses are being allowed to stay open lol


Think everywhere is just playing damage control cos they fucked how it was handled from the start pretty mad that tho drinks essential but things like that aint listed as so too lol


----------



## scrambo (Oct 23, 2020)

conor c said:


> Think everywhere is just playing damage control cos they fucked how it was handled from the start pretty mad that tho drinks essential but things like that aint listed as so too lol


Yeah agreed, seems abit like damage done, let's try make a show of doing something now lol all very crazy.

How's you mate? Still growing?


----------



## conor c (Oct 23, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Yeah agreed, seems abit like damage done, let's try make a show of doing something now lol all very crazy.
> 
> How's you mate? Still growing? Anything nice?


Unfortunately not rn need to set up again soon been that busy with work n that got a pile of seeds to go through need to pull the finger out lol hbu


----------



## scrambo (Oct 23, 2020)

conor c said:


> Unfortunately not rn need to set up again soon been that busy with work n that got a pile of seeds to go through need to pull the finger out lol hbu


Get back on it, nice little pheno hunt threw some seeds.

Don't really smoke it much tho nowdays, was me missus n daughters birthday last wk close together so had a party done some party food, got pissed n thought it would be a good idea to have a joint, it wasn't, I musta eaten me own fucking bodyweight in mini sausage rolls n sarnies n whatnot lol

What seeds you thinking of popping when you do start up again?


----------



## conor c (Oct 23, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Get back on it, nice little pheno hunt threw some seeds.
> 
> Don't really smoke it much tho nowdays, was me missus n daughters birthday last wk close together so had a party done some party food, got pissed n thought it would be a good idea to have a joint, it wasn't, I musta eaten me own fucking bodyweight in mini sausage rolls n sarnies n whatnot lol
> 
> What seeds you thinking of popping when you do start up again?


Alot of choices but im thinking skunk special exodus s1s and bubba kush x white widow


----------



## budolskie (Oct 23, 2020)

Switced my bulbs to hps last night after 2 weeks of 12/12 under the mh


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2020)

scrambo said:


> This Welsh lockdown seems abit silly hay, you can only buy essential items in the shops so you carnt buy clothes or a toaster or shit but all the off licenses are being allowed to stay open lol


nothing makes sense in any part of the World. Its one of the only things I agree with Trump about, let's get back on with life ffs. Fucking lockdowns/measures or whatever the fuk, here they are called 'Maatregelen' (fuk off no mate of mine lol). There's like only 10% of the normal flu kicking about. And my Ma who is well over 70, had a heart attack last year, bowls around with her partner who's had various strokes etc, fuckers have been abroad twice on holiday during all this, lmfao.....and guess what, never caught covid19. I am no conspiracy theory tinfoil hat wearer but this has been handled by a bunch of useless cunts.....back to my wake and bake and coffee lol. Feeling better now after that wee rant...


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 24, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Ah right, I'm using a VPN, I can't view without it.
> But that's is absolutely no use if the authorities intercepted clones with my address on them lol


Post to a address you don't have crop in ,and just deny there yours they have to prove you know where there from .Done it with many folk on here ,i have never met them but I call them friends ,I have several address I can have posted to.Not once have they gone missing but there not illegal ,I worked for royal mail service for many years delivering post and sorting .nothingness really checked ,but friends I have who still work there say they do have dones in for some packages


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 24, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> Post to a address you don't have crop in ,and just deny there yours they have to prove you know where there from .Done it with many folk on here ,i have never met them but I call them friends ,I have several address I can have posted to.Not once have they gone missing but there not illegal ,I worked for royal mail service for many years delivering post and sorting .nothingness really checked ,but friends I have who still work there say they do have dones in for some packages


I don't know anyone I could trust enough to use their address, it's the same with buying clones from people I know, if I buy them then they know and i've only ever met one person I could depend on when the chips are down. 
People usually tell others innocently enough but I don't want anyone knowing. 

But I've been racking my brains and I think I've got a answer, a block of flats with a communal box, i got a few to check out the door security situation.
I'll sort something out I'd be happy enough to get clones from a stranger there's 0 risk involved.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 26, 2020)

Good luck bro


----------



## budolskie (Oct 27, 2020)

Is this stretch to much to get a decent cola they just dont seem to be stopping haha


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 28, 2020)

Afternoon men, been off ill. Finally getting sorted, had 2 of my parathyroid glands out, the year just gets stranger . I've got dog, fireballs, gg4 and exo still going thanks to D, (hope u and yours are good mate)...... I tell folk I got this in Nam.. Birmingnam.


----------



## budolskie (Oct 28, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon men, been off ill. Finally getting sorted, had 2 of my parathyroid glands out, the year just gets stranger . I've got dog, fireballs, gg4 and exo still going thanks to D, (hope u and yours are good mate)...... I tell folk I got this in Nam.. Birmingnam. View attachment 4727380


Nasty scar m8 hope ya well


----------



## scrambo (Oct 28, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon men, been off ill. Finally getting sorted, had 2 of my parathyroid glands out, the year just gets stranger . I've got dog, fireballs, gg4 and exo still going thanks to D, (hope u and yours are good mate)...... I tell folk I got this in Nam.. Birmingnam. View attachment 4727380


Fucking el that's a scar mate, glad to hear you getting better tho bad.


----------



## Lpt (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey guys. What would you do? 
So got 4 vanilla frosting down and dryed and jarred. 
While I was at work the police knocked my door Mrs shat her self and didn't answer. 
Looked out the window it was one female pig. She didn't knock any other houses as far as my Mrs could see and just fucked off round the corner. Left no note or no fuck all.. I can move all the bud in the house no issue but Ive got 4 plants in early veg and they are some killer killer genetics from a small seed bank in America shipped over buy a friend i really don't wanna get rid but guess I probs should? With out knowing what the piggy wanted it's pretty ignorant to ignore? Just wandering if any of you had similar in UK !


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Afternoon men, been off ill. Finally getting sorted, had 2 of my parathyroid glands out, the year just gets stranger . I've got dog, fireballs, gg4 and exo still going thanks to D, (hope u and yours are good mate)...... I tell folk I got this in Nam.. Birmingnam. View attachment 4727380


blerry nora that don't look comfortable lad. glad yer still rocking and rolling.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2020)

budolskie said:


> Is this stretch to much to get a decent cola they just dont seem to be stopping haha View attachment 4727156


is that the Blue sherb? she certainly likes a stretch. as much as the dog i think...


----------



## budolskie (Oct 30, 2020)

DST said:


> is that the Blue sherb? she certainly likes a stretch. as much as the dog i think...


Yes the blue sherb they have just shot up in the last week or so


----------



## KK26 (Oct 30, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Hey guys. What would you do?
> So got 4 vanilla frosting down and dryed and jarred.
> While I was at work the police knocked my door Mrs shat her self and didn't answer.
> Looked out the window it was one female pig. She didn't knock any other houses as far as my Mrs could see and just fucked off round the corner. Left no note or no fuck all.. I can move all the bud in the house no issue but Ive got 4 plants in early veg and they are some killer killer genetics from a small seed bank in America shipped over buy a friend i really don't wanna get rid but guess I probs should? With out knowing what the piggy wanted it's pretty ignorant to ignore? Just wandering if any of you had similar in UK !


I'm in the UK too and by the sounds of it you have a serious dislike for the police. 

I find it uncomfortable when the police are addressed as "PIGS" and "PIGGY". 

It's uncalled for and totally disrespectful, I just hope you never really need the help of the police because of your attitude towards them. 

Your doing something illegal in the UK and no need at all to call the police for doing their job only. 

Maybe when you really need the police their response will not be forthcoming simply because they are dealing with another pleb, chav and/or doley which is all too common in the UK now. 

Fucking shameful!


----------



## conor c (Oct 30, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'm in the UK too and by the sounds of it you have a serious dislike for the police.
> 
> I find it uncomfortable when the police are addressed as "PIGS" and "PIGGY".
> 
> ...


You lost mate ?



And @Lpt u proly be fine tis up to you tho


----------



## Lpt (Oct 30, 2020)

!ACAB! Disrespectful, uncalled-for?
how do you know the situations I've been or close family have been through at the hands of the pigs.
They are scum and before you reach for they aren't all bad or it's only a few card if the entire establishment cannot stamp oit a few bad eggs then !ACAB!


----------



## Lpt (Oct 30, 2020)

Also so sorry you find it "uncomfortable" reading something on the internet. get a grip man, privileged white middle class by any chance?
Also prehaps if you find it so "fucking shamefull" calling pigs. pigs you should watch what you call other members of society.. after all pleb, chav and doley are disrespectful and uncalled-for.


----------



## Lpt (Oct 30, 2020)

conor c said:


> You lost mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> And @Lpt u proly be fine tis up to you tho


Got it sorted mate spoke to some neighbours and it's was shit going down on the roads leading down from mine


----------



## conor c (Oct 30, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Got it sorted mate spoke to some neighbours and it's was shit going down on the roads leading down from mine


All good mate thats what you wanna hear


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm not that fussy about the latest strains tbh if I could get some original nl, skunk #1 or a good cheese I'd be happy?
> 
> After a break I'm back doing perpetual it appears to be the only way to get a go, get a couple of good mothers and use clones.
> 
> ...


Kg beans are a UK company.
I recently got psychosisBX2 and Ben Gunn (apparently super cheesy) both uk strains too, with a free pack of wine gums (uk blues cross).

Took just under two weeks to get over to Aus so I’d imagine real fast for uk chaps.

Personally the site seemed a bit weird but they arrived and customer service was excellent.

Popping the psycho next run.

I love kaliman cheese#1 my keeper is a small yielder and viney-like growth but is ridiculously acrid and the taste is the cheesiest/rank/skunky blueberry thing I’ve come across in a while.

Hope that helps mate.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 30, 2020)

conor c said:


> You lost mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> And @Lpt u proly be fine tis up to you tho


Not at all lost and hope those whom regard them as "pigs" never need them. 

It is their job ffs and it like saying if your best mate works for them he is a pig too. 

Small minded bullshit, grow up and its not their fault some courageous folk amongst us do decide to to hold up the law as their job, their bread and butter. Unlike plebs who would rather sit back and contribute to their nightmare bread and butter job. 

I suppose you think the poor policeman who was dragged to death for a few miles recently was a "pig" too. Tell that to his family why don't you. 

"pigs" ffs, grow up new boy and learn some basic respect.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 30, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Also so sorry you find it "uncomfortable" reading something on the internet. get a grip man, privileged white middle class by any chance?
> Also prehaps if you find it so "fucking shamefull" calling pigs. pigs you should watch what you call other members of society.. after all pleb, chav and doley are disrespectful and uncalled-for.


Obvious fact, I don't lie. 

Suchlike characters are so easy to recognise. 

Playing the victim still doesn't make the police "pigs". 

It's all in the upbringing and basic respect. Some have it some don't and those that don't will always be underachievers. 

As I said, easy to spot an elephant in the room.


----------



## Lpt (Oct 30, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Not at all lost and hope those whom regard them as "pigs" never need them.
> 
> It is their job ffs and it like saying if your best mate works for them he is a pig too.
> 
> ...


Learn some basic respect? You don't know me. You don't Have a clue what I'm about, you've jumped to some mad assumptions I'm a disrespectful underachiever Chav/pleb etc Its pretty odd behaviour, as is catching so many feels about reading police being called pigs. 
genuine question; what did you want from quoting my post about pigs, expressing such concern? 
An apology or something? 
just for the record if your best mate is a police man yes he's a pig, ACAB.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2020)

All gone a bit Facebook


----------



## KK26 (Oct 30, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Learn some basic respect? You don't know me. You don't Have a clue what I'm about, you've jumped to some mad assumptions I'm a disrespectful underachiever Chav/pleb etc Its pretty odd behaviour, as is catching so many feels about reading police being called pigs.
> genuine question; what did you want from quoting my post about pigs, expressing such concern?
> An apology or something?
> just for the record if your best mate is a police man yes he's a pig, ACAB.


No your best mate or even you wife. 

It happens you know yet they are still "pigs" to you not me. 

They provide a vital service and notice you kept away from calling the poor police officer a "pig" who recently got dragged to death by a gang of thieving plebs. 

Enough of your shit for me because no respect for those who protect you. 

I can have my opinion and you can have yours. 

As you were.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 30, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> All gone a bit Facebook


That is what you get from FB regulars. 

No respect and think it's OK to call those whom protect us "pigs". 

Fucking shameful in my opinion but just saying.


----------



## Lpt (Oct 30, 2020)

KK26 said:


> No your best mate or even you wife.
> 
> It happens you know yet they are still "pigs" to you not me.
> 
> ...


They certainly do not protect me of any of the communitys im part of. 
I've had quite my fill of your shit too kid. Didn't mean to turn a decent thread into some bs about pigs... Yes quite as we were


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2020)

KK26 said:


> That is what you get from FB regulars.
> 
> No respect and think it's OK to call those whom protect us "pigs".
> 
> Fucking shameful in my opinion but just saying.


Mate it’s a Cannabis forum and I’d say 99% of the members on here have had more than enough negative experiences to warrant it.

Enough said really.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 30, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Mate it’s a Cannabis forum and I’d say 99% of the members on here have had more than enough negative experiences to warrant it.
> 
> Enough said really.


I'd love to see the poll you conducted to get to 99%. Get real. 

You will find that the older members, not the "long term members" of a few months, have a wide range of topics to discuss and they are discussed freely without abuse. Like adults and when we feel it is uncalled for we can say it you know. Proper long term member do actually have great respect here and are very helpful but every now and then there is a few new "long term members" who do not deserve any attention in my book.

It's a very good forum but it does have the odd new visitor fucks it all up. Don't be that guy!

I do not agree that police should be called "pigs" and that is my opinion. When the "pig" calling plebs target and kill our police I'll shout as much as I like because I have the right to do that.

If you don't agree with my opinion then tough.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'd love to see the poll you conducted to get to 99%. Get real.
> 
> You will find that the older members, not the "long term members" of a few months, have a wide range of topics to discuss and they are discussed freely without abuse. Land when we feel it is uncalled for we can say it you know. Proper long term member do actually have great respect here and are very helpful but every now and then there is a few new "long term members" who do not deserve any attention in my book.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha!!! I wasn’t even trying to be a cunt but your teasing it out of me.

Weed and police don’t mix simple, do you want a poll for that too!

Couldn’t give two fucks how long you’ve been a member either mate.

You sound like the kind of guy to drop flowers and chocolates at your local police station to thank them for all the “hard” work they do terrorising tax payers.

Obviously there are good coopers but the day to day face the the public deal with are complete muppets at the best of times.

That’s enough opinionated bullshit for me today and all you’ll get out of me, thanks for giving a “new long term member” your attention.

Happy growing buddy


----------



## Lpt (Oct 31, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I'd love to see the poll you conducted to get to 99%. Get real.
> 
> You will find that the older members, not the "long term members" of a few months, have a wide range of topics to discuss and they are discussed freely without abuse. Like adults and when we feel it is uncalled for we can say it you know. Proper long term member do actually have great respect here and are very helpful but every now and then there is a few new "long term members" who do not deserve any attention in my book.
> 
> ...


Fuck me, how high is your horse?
All of your topics can be discussed freely without abuse, go discuss them right away no one has abused you unless you are a pig? In which case your definitely in the wrong place. Not sure police are welcome in this forum about a drug that is illegal in most of the world. I'm not sure the chief of police would like it.

Clearly this long term title and it's corrosponding amount of months it upsetting you why not message an admin and see if they will give you a veteran title? Then All the veterans can give the zero attention to new members just like you like. Apart from when they step out of what you consider ok then your allowed to put them right.

and as for "plebs" targeting police? Do you live in Henley-on-Thames or some shit? The police are out here world fucking wide targeting/ persecuting/insitgating the working class and in many cases killing them.
.
You must of never had a single dealing with the UK police? Because, they may be some good coppers in it for the right reasons but let me tell you there are some bad ones, really nasty bad ones . Real rotten eggs out for harm and abuse. And if the good % cannot stop the bad ones then it's a gang of bad ones end off ACAB ever last one of them even brother-in-law coppers that turn a blind eye to your grow.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2020)

Regardless of what your thoughts are about the police, I am not sure what your interjection was or is trying to prove kk26. This is a UK based thread on a weed growing forum (that is chiefly based in the US where it is still federally illegal to grow weed), which I assume is an activity you yourself condone or partake in, too which end has me thinking you are purely trolling as this argument will have no positive friendly outcome. 

Sheesh, some people just like a scrap I guess.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 31, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Hahahahaha!!! I wasn’t even trying to be a cunt but your teasing it out of me.
> 
> Weed and police don’t mix simple, do you want a poll for that too!
> 
> ...



What silly inmature comments. 

In your world let fuck the poli e off then see how you survive big lad. 

Typical chav, spouting bullshit and making up silly numbers to prove your nonsense. 

Soft lad with a big mouth.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 31, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Fuck me, how high is your horse?
> All of your topics can be discussed freely without abuse, go discuss them right away no one has abused you unless you are a pig? In which case your definitely in the wrong place. Not sure police are welcome in this forum about a drug that is illegal in most of the world. I'm not sure the chief of police would like it.
> 
> Clearly this long term title and it's corrosponding amount of months it upsetting you why not message an admin and see if they will give you a veteran title? Then All the veterans can give the zero attention to new members just like you like. Apart from when they step out of what you consider ok then your allowed to put them right.
> ...


Oh the grammar. This is the future of the UK

Illiterate mouths with no brain.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 31, 2020)

DST said:


> Regardless of what your thoughts are about the police, I am not sure what your interjection was or is trying to prove kk26. This is a UK based thread on a weed growing forum (that is chiefly based in the US where it is still federally illegal to grow weed), which I assume is an activity you yourself condone or partake in, too which end has me thinking you are purely trolling as this argument will have no positive friendly outcome.
> 
> Sheesh, some people just like a scrap I guess.



No trolling, just my opinion amongst the plebs who hate the police.

The sensible having a different opinion to the low life plebs who make their job harder.

My opinion and I can do exactly that.

Besides, why jump in, trolling it seems or winding it up.

Shall we do without the police then because it seems that way.

Your plebby "pig" harting new friends know when they cross the line hence the reason for no comments on the officer who recently died at the hand of a plebby set of stealing cunts.

Also personal interaction with the police, I thank them no end because if it was not for organ donation and a forced retirement by an officer pursuing some plebs, a certain someone would not be alive today. They are human like you are supposed to be ffs. you call them. "pig" and spout shit nonsense.

I really hope you NEED them one day for whatever reason.

Now, shall we take them all away and see how far we get with plebby attitudes and selfishness.

As for the bullshit numbers indicating that we all hate them, get fucking real and grow up. Listen to that shit, it's comical.

Before all the shit replies come, i are fuck all because this country is what it is now because of plebs and chavs and I can have my opinion.


----------



## Lpt (Oct 31, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Oh the grammar. This is the future of the UK
> 
> Illiterate mouths with no brain.


Gramma is evolvin son best get use 2 it. Point is u understood wat I waz sayin. 

Typical internet eejit resorting to insulting grammar to try and save face. your argument is futile and your points are invalid, go get your Eton head back into your books about how great the police are.


----------



## Lpt (Oct 31, 2020)

Talking ill of the dead is not my style. No matter how hard you push for it to try and prove some point. 
More people have died at the hand of the pigs since this conversation started.

Why do you think pig is such a common name for them? Not just pigs but they have a plethora of derogatory names, why would this be?
nobody calls the ambalance crews or the fire brigade any nasty name do they? 
They got that name by being the biggest most corrupt gang in the world causing nothing but problems for the lower classes and never touching the rich elite. Look into it you may find out that your piggy best mates are actually part of a disgusting underworld far darker than you would care to imagine. 

Having wasted too much time writing to you I think @DST hit the nail on the head and I've been trolled haha damn


----------



## KK26 (Oct 31, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Talking ill of the dead is not my style. No matter how hard you push for it to try and prove some point.
> More people have died at the hand of the pigs since this conversation started.
> 
> Why do you think pig is such a common name for them? Not just pigs but they have a plethora of derogatory names, why would this be?
> ...


Oh dear, just imagine the person behind this mouth. 

Yeah but no but! 

You da man!


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2020)

KK26 said:


> As for the bullshit numbers indicating that we all hate them, get fucking real and grow up. Listen to that shit, it's comical.


whats comical is that amongst the peer group that was being quoted only 99% hated the subject matter. 
anyway, have fun pointlessly arguing, folks will soon ignore you.


----------



## Jt racing (Oct 31, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Frenchies olde English bulldogges mate big money with reputation for em mate yh was wild back then old pal was a laugh this place used to be buzzing View attachment 4721289


That dog is awesome.


----------



## conor c (Oct 31, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Not at all lost and hope those whom regard them as "pigs" never need them.
> 
> It is their job ffs and it like saying if your best mate works for them he is a pig too.
> 
> ...


Says the guy who clearly aint had the displeasure of being on the recieving end of there bs your allowed your opinion just saying its not gonna be a popular one here at all plus i never seen em protecting shit ime


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Oct 31, 2020)

Fed alert


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 31, 2020)

KK26 said:


> What silly inmature comments.
> 
> In your world let fuck the poli e off then see how you survive big lad.
> 
> ...


I smell bacon!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 31, 2020)

Lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 1, 2020)

Well that escalated quickly.

Anyway, lockdown is coming again. I am going to use the time to perfect my grow. I recently bought a new tent so now I have a pair of 1.2m x 0.6m x 0.9m propagating tents and my new 1.2m x 1.2m x 1.6m flowering tent. So I have to dial everything in again. I got a load of ratcheted light hangers from Amazon, so this coming week I am going to re-hang my lights to give the best spread of light I can get. Then I am going to spec up some extra lights as I have room for more.

After that I am going to invest in a Sonoff Zigbee Hub, some temp/humidity sensors and a small tube heater, to work in conjunction with my extractor and tent fans to keep temperature and humidity at a constant. It will give me full voice/remote control on everything. I am going to integrate it all with OpenHAB so even if my internet goes down I still have full control.

There is also have a new nutrient I want to try and I need to work out which is better fabric pots or airpots, as my current 2 gallon plastic pots aren't really working for me.

So before Thursday I have to stock up on the stuff I source locally, I am going to get 3x60L bags of Jack's Magic and a big bag of vermiculite. I already have enough clones and seedlings to do another full grow and enough seeds to last me at least a year. I got a load of plant pegs and zip ties today.

In my old tent I was getting 1oz a plant, but it was very small and less than ideal. My new tent is a country mile better and I am hoping with all of the improvements I am going to make I can increase that by at least 50%.

Once I have got all of that done I am going to design and build my own watering system, which will also be controlled automatically via my Google Home, OpenHab and Sonoff setup.

I also want to take a good look at improving my drying and curing process. My goal is to come out of this as a more skilled and accomplished Cannabis grower.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 1, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Well that escalated quickly.
> 
> Anyway, lockdown is coming again. I am going to use the time to perfect my grow. I recently bought a new tent so now I have a pair of 1.2m x 0.6m x 0.9m propagating tents and my new 1.2m x 1.2m x 1.6m flowering tent. So I have to dial everything in again. I got a load of ratcheted light hangers from Amazon, so this coming week I am going to re-hang my lights to give the best spread of light I can get. Then I am going to spec up some extra lights as I have room for more.
> 
> ...


I have lowered the lights to a sensible level tonight. I had them a bit far away, TBH I am more used to HPS I am had never used LEDs until April. I am going to add a couple of 100w panels next week. That'll take me up to 800w (at the wall, I am not into these "theoretical" wattages people seem to quote). I used to run 2 x 600w HPS. I did an ounce a plant under 400w of COBs in the summer.


----------



## Madmike79 (Nov 5, 2020)

I pay 130 Oz always dry always on weight mix of guava dawg, gorilla glue and star dawg. Have got some Louis macrons on veg at moment due a repot next couple of days. It's a cross of Louis 8th and French macron.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2020)

Madmike79 said:


> I pay 130 Oz always dry always on weight mix of guava dawg, gorilla glue and star dawg. Have got some Louis macrons on veg at moment due a repot next couple of days. It's a cross of Louis 8th and French macron.


That is cheap. I can get an oz for £160 if I buy in bulk, but I'd rather have my own.

I have 6 French Macron seeds waiting to go on. But that won't be until the plants I have vegging go on to flower (2 x Critical, 2 x Bubblegum XL, 3 x Blue Dream, 2 x Orange Barb, 2 x Sweet Zombie, 1 x Serious Happiness), which won't be until mid-December when the ones I have flowering finish (3 x Banana Frosting, 4 x Blackberry Cake, 1 x Sweet Zombie, 4 x White Skunk Autos).

Where did you get those seeds from?


----------



## Geordie_John (Nov 5, 2020)

Just come across this thread being fairly new to the site and hobby

Interesting to say the least !


----------



## Madmike79 (Nov 5, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> That is cheap. I can get an oz for £160 if I buy in bulk, but I'd rather have my own.
> 
> I have 6 French Macron seeds waiting to go on. But that won't be until the plants I have vegging go on to flower (2 x Critical, 2 x Bubblegum XL, 3 x Blue Dream, 2 x Orange Barb, 2 x Sweet Zombie, 1 x Serious Happiness), which won't be until mid-December when the ones I have flowering finish (3 x Banana Frosting, 4 x Blackberry Cake, 1 x Sweet Zombie, 4 x White Skunk Autos).
> 
> Where did you get those seeds from?


Accidental cross be careful with the French macrons as they apparently have a chance of being Hermie keep an eye out 4-6 weeks in to flower and pick any nanna sacks off if they do Hermie I am hoping that the cross has stopped the Hermie tendancy.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2020)

Geordie_John said:


> Just come across this thread being fairly new to the site and hobby
> 
> Interesting to say the least !


Welcome!


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2020)

Madmike79 said:


> Accidental cross be careful with the French macrons as they apparently have a chance of being Hermie keep an eye out 4-6 weeks in to flower and pick any nanna sacks off if they do Hermie I am hoping that the cross has stopped the Hermie tendancy.


Thanks for the tip. I once had a entire crop ruined by a Hermie. TBH I have a detailed look of every plant every day, on the basis that it is easy to stop minor issues early on, before they become a major problem.


----------



## conor c (Nov 5, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I once had a entire crop ruined by a Hermie. TBH I have a detailed look of every plant every day, on the basis that it is easy to stop minor issues early on, before they become a major problem.


Not all but alot of these new crosses have em its all down to people breeding with bagseed for years during prohibition i suspect thats why all the herms that and people test less ig plus alot of the big name modern strains all have bagseed origins hopefully your grow goes ok just be aware of it when flowering out if possible do it isolated from the rest of ur grow first few runs till you know how a new strains gonna run idk if u got that space but if you do i advise it mate


----------



## Madmike79 (Nov 5, 2020)

conor c said:


> Not all but alot of these new crosses have em its all down to people breeding with bagseed for years during prohibition i suspect thats why all the herms that and people test less ig plus alot of the big name modern strains all have bagseed origins hopefully your grow goes ok just be aware of it when flowering out if possible do it isolated from the rest of ur grow first few runs till you know how a new strains gonna run idk if u got that space but if you do i advise it mate


I have nothing but same cross strain in at mo so if it Hermies it won't affect anything else the macron never Hermies on me it was the Louis that got stressed and seeded macrons fingers crossed, only vegging for two or three weeks will take cuttings from them before I flick them. If none Hermie wicked if some do will separate them.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2020)

conor c said:


> Not all but alot of these new crosses have em its all down to people breeding with bagseed for years during prohibition i suspect thats why all the herms that and people test less ig plus alot of the big name modern strains all have bagseed origins hopefully your grow goes ok just be aware of it when flowering out if possible do it isolated from the rest of ur grow first few runs till you know how a new strains gonna run idk if u got that space but if you do i advise it mate


I wish I did have the space to do that, but I don't, which is why I check daily. I thought that all Cannabis strains have the genetics to go Hermaphrodite and that it is a defence mechanism against high stresses. Last time it happened to me must have been about 15 years ago and it was caused by a iffy timer turning the lights on and off at random. It took me a while to work out something was wrong as the lights were always as they should be when I checked. Every day I thank the Universe for the invention of switches that can be controlled over Wifi.

I use Sonoff these days, although I do keep some spare mechanical time switches along with a couple of 400w HPS lights, just in case. But I haven't had any timer issues since I installed them in April and I can check them just by looking at an app on my phone. At the moment they are controlled via a cloud server, but I am slowly setting up my own OpenHAB server so my whole system can be controlled locally even if the internet goes down.


----------



## Lpt (Nov 5, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> I wish I did have the space to do that, but I don't, which is why I check daily. I thought that all Cannabis strains have the genetics to go Hermaphrodite and that it is a defence mechanism against high stresses. Last time it happened to me must have been about 15 years ago and it was caused by a iffy timer turning the lights on and off at random. It took me a while to work out something was wrong as the lights were always as they should be when I checked. Every day I thank the Universe for the invention of switches that can be controlled over Wifi.
> 
> I use Sonoff these days, although I do keep some spare mechanical time switches along with a couple of 400w HPS lights, just in case. But I haven't had any timer issues since I installed them in April and I can check them just by looking at an app on my phone. At the moment they are controlled via a cloud server, but I am slowly setting up my own OpenHAB server so my whole system can be controlled locally even if the internet goes down.


Hummm I've seen these WiFi smart plug thingys and they really really intrest me.. the main thing that puts me off is the very thing that's makes them amazing. Do you not feel a little paranoid having it all linked up to smart devices? Like Alexa turn my grow on


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Hummm I've seen these WiFi smart plug thingys and they really really intrest me.. the main thing that puts me off is the very thing that's makes them amazing. Do you not feel a little paranoid having it all linked up to smart devices? Like Alexa turn my grow on


No. Firstly you don't have to connect them to Alexa or Google. They run on an app called Ewe-link, which you can connect to Google or Amazon if you wish. If you don't want to use that app you can run them locally, using open source projects like Home Assistant or OpenHAB. At the moment I am running them through Google Assistant because Google's timing routines are very reliable. I am working on using OpenHAB so I can take them off grid, but that takes time as I have dozens of smart devices all over the house.

You can name them whatever you like, so I have created a room called Conservatory, you could call it anything you like such as Garden Shed or Spare Room. As I hardly use my Conservatory I figured that would be good. In my conservatory I have a Heater (Flower tent) and a Dehumidifier (Veg Tent). I don't control them via voice on Google, because there is no point. I have just setup a routine that turns the heater off at 5am and on again at 5pm. The accuracy is superb, they haven't gone wrong once since April and they auto adjust when the clocks change. I have also taken the precaution of having a guest network so any guests don't have access to my smart devices which reside on my personal network. They are perfectly safe IMHO.

Sonoff stuff is top quality. I am going to invest in one of their Zigbee hubs. Zigbee allows you to connect various sensors to you smart home. They do a temp/humidity sensor. It is my plan to install one in each of my tents and when the temp or humidity reaches certain thresholds it will be able to turn on or off heaters, fans, exhaust fans and so on. But again you don't have to use Google, Amazon or their app, it is your choice how it works. Obviously, the more off grid you want to make it the more technical skills you require.

Ewe-link also do an app called Ewe-link Camera. You can install it on an old phone for free and it will use the camera as a small CCTV camera, so you can connect to it over Wifi and see what is going on in your grow room.


----------



## Lpt (Nov 5, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> No. Firstly you don't have to connect them to Alexa or Google. They run on an app called Ewe-link, which you can connect to Google or Amazon if you wish. If you don't want to use that app you can run them locally, using open source projects like Home Assistant or OpenHAB. At the moment I am running them through Google Assistant because Google's timing routines are very reliable. I am working on using OpenHAB so I can take them off grid, but that takes time as I have dozens of smart devices all over the house.
> 
> You can name them whatever you like, so I have created a room called Conservatory, you could call it anything you like such as Garden Shed or Spare Room. As I hardly use my Conservatory I figured that would be good. In my conservatory I have a Heater (Flower tent) and a Dehumidifier (Veg Tent). I don't control them via voice on Google, because there is no point. I have just setup a routine that turns the heater off at 5am and on again at 5pm. The accuracy is superb, they haven't gone wrong once since April and they auto adjust when the clocks change. I have also taken the precaution of having a guest network so any guests don't have access to my smart devices which reside on my personal network. They are perfectly safe IMHO.
> 
> ...


What a brilliant response thank you. Lots and lots to research and learn about. After all some new technology really can go a long way to making our lives easier. Thanks again


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2020)

Lpt said:


> What a brilliant response thank you. Lots and lots to research and learn about. After all some new technology really can go a long way to making our lives easier. Thanks again


Thanks.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2020)

Any1 growing the psychosis cut here?


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 8, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Any1 growing the psychosis cut here?


What is that?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> What is that?


Psychosis cheese clone only


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 8, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Psychosis cheese clone only


TBH I have never heard of it. If it is clone only I'd love to get my hands on one.


----------



## conor c (Nov 8, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> TBH I have never heard of it. If it is clone only I'd love to get my hands on one.


Tis a cheese cross no one knows for sure what her genes are apart from that and she meant to come from the exodus crew as well she reeks thats for sure good smoke not seen the original in a while sure she still be about somwhere somone bound to have her

You can get bx2 seeds of it from kgbeans


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2020)

I lost my cutting a few years back now she's my favourite cheese


----------



## conor c (Nov 8, 2020)

rasclot said:


> I lost my cutting a few years back now she's my favourite cheese


Im sure ul find something close in those seeds proly yer best bet unless you can get the cut of course what id love to find is stilton the original exo version of bluecheese but no one i know has seen her in years


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2020)

We had exodus blues and psychosis breeders boutique crossed all 3 strains named it dippy elsy


----------



## Lpt (Nov 8, 2020)

How do you guys move clones about uk anonymously?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2020)

Post them


----------



## Lpt (Nov 8, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Post them


How's u keep em fresh enough? Wet paper towel around cut?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2020)

Root them then use these to post spray inside packet before posting


Lpt said:


> How's u keep em fresh enough? Wet paper towel around cut?











10 x 6 Cell Blister Pack Plug Plant Packaging 120mm Foliage Height Clampacks. | eBay


320mm 200mm 50mm Foliage height 120mm Material 275mu Clear R-PET. Plug / Cell Size 50mm dia x 52 mm (tapered) No. 5cm Plug x 6.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Lpt (Nov 8, 2020)

Makes sense


rasclot said:


> Root them then use these to post spray inside packet before posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense, nice one


----------



## conor c (Nov 8, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Makes sense
> 
> 
> Makes sense, nice one


You even got ones that mist em with a wee led light in it and everything so they keep going in transit


----------



## Lpt (Nov 8, 2020)

conor c said:


> You even got ones that mist em with a wee led light in it and everything so they keep going in transit


That's mad, i love that!


----------



## conor c (Nov 8, 2020)

rasclot said:


> We had exodus blues and psychosis breeders boutique crossed all 3 strains named it dippy elsy


Great strain but the blues isnt a exo strain just similiar cos its a old skunk1 pheno the blues is sometimes called livers after the guy who found it its a northern England thing im sure


----------



## rasclot (Nov 9, 2020)

conor c said:


> Great strain but the blues isnt a exo strain just similiar cos its a old skunk1 pheno the blues is sometimes called livers after the guy who found it its a northern England thing im sure


That's right mate


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Any1 growing the psychosis cut here?


unfortunately just stopped running it last year. made a cross of it that I am still running: psychosis x dirtnap (ghost og x dosido)


----------



## rasclot (Nov 10, 2020)

DST said:


> unfortunately just stopped running it last year. made a cross of it that I am still running: psychosis x dirtnap (ghost og x dosido)


Nice what's she like mate?


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Nice what's she like mate?


very nice actually, when cured the smell reminds me of mint choc chip, nice creamy flavour when smoking. Nice.clean high followed by Garfield eyes.


----------



## conor c (Nov 10, 2020)

DST said:


> very nice actually, when cured the smell reminds me of mint choc chip, nice creamy flavour when smoking. Nice.clean high followed by Garfield eyes.
> View attachment 4738779


 That looks and sounds great mate nice one

Also Funny you say that cos im smoking cherry vanilla cookies and most of it tastes of vanilla with a cherry aftertaste but theres the odd pheno that tastes like mint choc chip ice cream like alot more than most with ice cream or whatever in there namesake


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Fucking el that's a scar mate, glad to hear you getting better tho bad.


drop me an email at the BB info email address mate. I think you emailed me there before... its info @ breedersboutique. com
cheers D


----------



## scrambo (Nov 12, 2020)

DST said:


> drop me an email at the BB info email address mate. I think you emailed me there before... its info @ breedersboutique. com
> cheers D


When I emailed that address D it comes back as not sent cause couldn't find domain?

Think we had this problem last time lol my email is [email protected]

Thanks mate is much appreciated.


----------



## Chedz1985 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jt racing said:


> That dog is awesome.


Me boy this mate 6yrs generational olde English bulldogge


----------



## Chedz1985 (Nov 15, 2020)

Who let the fucking pigs in lads 

only joking I’m a law abiding citizen and a pillar of the community now I used to be a cunt but that’s all in the past saying that they are still fucking pigs that roll around in there fucking bacon machine paid for out our hard earned taxes the cunts hence why I’ve become a tax dodger


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 16, 2020)

Chedz1985 said:


> Who let the fucking pigs in lads
> 
> only joking I’m a law abiding citizen and a pillar of the community now I used to be a cunt but that’s all in the past saying that they are still fucking pigs that roll around in there fucking bacon machine paid for out our hard earned taxes the cunts hence why I’ve become a tax dodger


Is there really any need?


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 16, 2020)

Over the weekend I decided that if I want to increase the yields of my photo-period plants I need to increase their veg time. So I have decided to do an entire crop of Autos until the weather gets warmer. So I have ordered a 10 pack of Critical Blue Auto seeds from Expert Seeds and I have a couple of RQS Royal Dwarf Autos that were freebies to put on once my current grow is finished.

So today I have spent the afternoon doubling my veg space, to allow me more veg time on my Photos. I have also rigged up a small LED light and a heated propagator for cuttings.

I am also changing my nutes. I decided to change the compost I am using. I was using Jack's Magic, which is Peat based. Peat is horrifically bad for the environment, so I have swapped to Westland New Horizon, which is Coir based, but I don't think it will be nearly as rich as the Jack's Magic so I am going to start using Plant Magic Oldtimers Bloom and PK. I am using Blattwerk Pure as a veg nute and will swap to Oldtimers Grow when all of that is used up.

This lockdown business give you plenty of time to get shit done.


----------



## Chedz1985 (Nov 17, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Is there really any need?


Any need for? Tax dodging? Or being a cunt?!


----------



## leaner (Nov 18, 2020)

Acab


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Over the weekend I decided that if I want to increase the yields of my photo-period plants I need to increase their veg time. So I have decided to do an entire crop of Autos until the weather gets warmer. So I have ordered a 10 pack of Critical Blue Auto seeds from Expert Seeds and I have a couple of RQS Royal Dwarf Autos that were freebies to put on once my current grow is finished.
> 
> So today I have spent the afternoon doubling my veg space, to allow me more veg time on my Photos. I have also rigged up a small LED light and a heated propagator for cuttings.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the logic of saying you need to veg your photo's for longer so you bought some autos? Is that for putting in your veg space? I have been growing for a few minutes and still do not understand why people grow autos indoors. Any logical explanation would be appreciated. Cheers DST


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2020)

scrambo said:


> When I emailed that address D it comes back as not sent cause couldn't find domain?
> 
> Think we had this problem last time lol my email is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks mate is much appreciated.


lol, I think we did. Will drop you a mail lad.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2020)

DST said:


> I don't understand the logic of saying you need to veg your photo's for longer so you bought some autos? Is that for putting in your veg space? I have been growing for a few minutes and still do not understand why people grow autos indoors. Any logical explanation would be appreciated. Cheers DST


I bought a new flower tent. It can take 12 plants in 3 gallon pots. I had 8 photos ready to go in, which left me space for 4. So I got 4 Auto seeds and gave them a try. I know I'd be better off running them under the lights 24/0 but they are getting 12/12 and they are working. I grow in a loft and it is a constant battle keeping the tent warm when the lights are off. So I have a dozen photos vegging that could do with a bit longer, so I have ordered a dozen Blue Critical from Experts Seeds and I will put them on when the current lot are finished (just before Xmas) and run them 24/0. I will put my photos on in late Feb/early March when the weather warms up. This will give my photos loads of time to bush up and root a few cuttings for Mothers.

I won't be able to run Autos during the summer months as it gets too hot with the lights on during the day, so I will put on a dozen photo seeds which I can run into September. Then go back on the Autos. I am tempted to run a second flowering tent a month out of sync with the first one, successional planting meaning I always have something to harvest. 

The advantage of Autos is you don't have to veg them. Just stick the seed in the pot and go. 10 -12 weeks later you will have some weed. No extra vegging, minimal nutes, no potting up. Just keep the lights turned on.

My trouble is I am supplying my whole family. I smoke, my wife smokes, so does my grown up Daughter and her Partner. I am selling it to my Daughter and her partner (cheaply), they have no idea what I am up to, they think I get it off my mate down the road. I am keeping the money and putting it into high yield savings for them, for when they have a large expenditure (I'm thinking House Deposit).

I only started growing again in April 2020, after about 4 years off. It was lockdown, I was bored and my supply had become patchy. I had a load of redundant grow gear in the loft, so thought fuck it and started up again. Then I realised that my kit was a bit obsolete and started to upgrade.

It is addictive this growing malarky.


----------



## Geordie_John (Nov 19, 2020)

Its interesting to hear about your experience with autos under 12/12. I got bored and as I had a spare bit of room in my tent I started off an auto and its coming up to 3 weeks since sprouting and doing pretty well. I dont have high expectations and it was more of a noob experiment for me. It's a formula one auto and the leaves on it are bloody huge so far


----------



## Stoned Whale (Nov 19, 2020)

Scottish lad jumping in here.

Bloody freezing today, to be 2C when my lights kick on for 12/12 at 9pm. Nightmare keeping it at the right temperature, an expensive nightmare! 

Makes me wish I’d just done autos on 24/7 over the winter!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 19, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Scottish lad jumping in here.
> 
> Bloody freezing today, to be 2C when my lights kick on for 12/12 at 9pm. Nightmare keeping it at the right temperature, an expensive nightmare!
> 
> Makes me wish I’d just done autos on 24/7 over the winter!


Aye chilly today! Keep them above 15c pos 18-21 ideally.. even as low as 13 is ok but not ideal especially in veg.

Yeah they are a blessing for that reason - cause one day it’s 2 next week it’s 12 lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2020)

Geordie_John said:


> Its interesting to hear about your experience with autos under 12/12. I got bored and as I had a spare bit of room in my tent I started off an auto and its coming up to 3 weeks since sprouting and doing pretty well. I dont have high expectations and it was more of a noob experiment for me. It's a formula one auto and the leaves on it are bloody huge so far


They 24 days from sprouting, 2 have begun to stretch and show their pistils and 2 are still vegging away. The 2 that have started to flower are about 6" tall and have been LST'd to expose the lower bud sites. I have 5 viable heads on each. I think they are a bit short. This is an experiment for me too. I think if they had been getting twice the light they would be bigger, probably not twice as big, but bigger. The trouble is I am in a new tent and I have some new lights. It has been a bit of a guess how high the lights should be and TBH I guessed wrong. Lesson learned, which is the point of the exercise.

My next run of Autos will be under 24/0. My head tells me that there should be a short period of dark to aid the stretching. But the advice I have read on here and Reddit tells me to maximise the time under the light for vegging. So I am going to follow the advice I have read.

I am slightly unsure as how to feed them. They are in fresh Jack's Magic and that is usually good for a month if you give it a little dose of calmag about week two. I have read that Autos don't need as much feeding as a photo, so I am going to feed them at 50% strength from week 4.


----------



## solakani (Nov 19, 2020)

Fellow grower from across the pond jumping in to get local intel on the upcoming sale at seedsman. Will be my first order. Thoughts?

I grew a BF Blueberry Cheese auto in my 12/12 flower tent just to fill it up. Harvested at 100 days. Great yield but the terps and effects were lacking and the buds were airy and fluffy. Jarred it and did not check until months later. The fully cured buds had a sweet berry scent and produced mild effects. Enjoyable and not a total lost.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2020)

solakani said:


> Fellow grower from across the pond jumping in to get local intel on the upcoming sale at seedsman. Will be my first order. Thoughts?
> 
> I grew a BF Blueberry Cheese auto in my 12/12 flower tent just to fill it up. Harvested at 100 days. Great yield but the terps and effects were lacking and the buds were airy and fluffy. Jarred it and did not check until months later. The fully cured buds had a sweet berry scent and produced mild effects. Enjoyable and not a total lost.


That is good to hear. I have just been to check on mine and I was worried they were a little small, but they are still stretching well.

TBH I have never used Seedsman, but I have never heard or read anything bad about them.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 19, 2020)

Stoned Whale said:


> Scottish lad jumping in here.
> 
> Bloody freezing today, to be 2C when my lights kick on for 12/12 at 9pm. Nightmare keeping it at the right temperature, an expensive nightmare!
> 
> Makes me wish I’d just done autos on 24/7 over the winter!


Aye it's driech n cauld roon heer tae... lol
Have you noticed a drop in rh% over the last 7/10 days?

I'm nearly finished flowering around 85 days and I've noticed a decline in the humidity, I'm not sure if it's the weather or if it's normal with maturing plants?
Atm it's 57.54%, it's never been below 59/60% with the light out for the duration of the grow, with the light on it got down to 47% last night again I've never seen it that low before...
Anyone?


----------



## Leeski (Nov 19, 2020)

Evening gents I’m U.K. been lurking about for a while now don’t even remember how or why I joined a us based forum but hey shit happens !
Tbf I kinda like it met some cool and crazy cats and some seriously clued up farmers - same breath some fucked up hill Billies 
always been keeping an eye on this thread obviously because I’m U.K. based I’m old school first grow early 90s some decent sativas only just really started back up last few years all Percy and gifted herb to mates just wanted to say hi really Last couple of years gone living soil (coots) crazy Journey but lock down and shit had loads of time on my hands to do lots of reading and research any how I’m baked


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 20, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Evening gents I’m U.K. been lurking about for a while now don’t even remember how or why I joined a us based forum but hey shit happens !
> Tbf I kinda like it met some cool and crazy cats and some seriously clued up farmers - same breath some fucked up hill Billies
> always been keeping an eye on this thread obviously because I’m U.K. based I’m old school first grow early 90s some decent sativas only just really started back up last few years all Percy and gifted herb to mates just wanted to say hi really Last couple of years gone living soil (coots) crazy Journey but lock down and shit had loads of time on my hands to do lots of reading and research any how I’m baked


Hi,

I joined a US based forum because it is a country mile better than the only UK based one I could find.


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 23, 2020)

uk north here girls, hope ya'll are well 

i got a few plants growing atm so i'll get some pics later 





smoothjoe


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> I bought a new flower tent. It can take 12 plants in 3 gallon pots. I had 8 photos ready to go in, which left me space for 4. So I got 4 Auto seeds and gave them a try. I know I'd be better off running them under the lights 24/0 but they are getting 12/12 and they are working. I grow in a loft and it is a constant battle keeping the tent warm when the lights are off. So I have a dozen photos vegging that could do with a bit longer, so I have ordered a dozen Blue Critical from Experts Seeds and I will put them on when the current lot are finished (just before Xmas) and run them 24/0. I will put my photos on in late Feb/early March when the weather warms up. This will give my photos loads of time to bush up and root a few cuttings for Mothers.
> 
> I won't be able to run Autos during the summer months as it gets too hot with the lights on during the day, so I will put on a dozen photo seeds which I can run into September. Then go back on the Autos. I am tempted to run a second flowering tent a month out of sync with the first one, successional planting meaning I always have something to harvest.
> 
> ...


I know all about autos, just wondered why people bothered growing them indoors. Still not heard a logical reason though. they come from cannabis ruderallis which is wild in some Northern Hemisphere countries. The thc levels in ruderallis are not great and the auto crosses that I have been unfortunate enough to have smoked honestly did not make me think, "wow, now I understand."
Good thing you are doing for your family, but grow photos to sell them,  Buy a heater and have your lights on at night when temps are down. 
Good luck.
DST


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 23, 2020)

rasclot said:


> Any1 growing the psychosis cut here?


Aint seen that in a while


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 23, 2020)

conor c said:


> Great strain but the blues isnt a exo strain just similiar cos its a old skunk1 pheno the blues is sometimes called livers after the guy who found it its a northern England thing im sure


Yep,both skunk #1 blues or livers steel City 
Exo luton


----------



## scrambo (Nov 23, 2020)

There's lots of rumours etc as to what exactly livers/blues is, fuck nos but it deffo grows alot different to exo or pyscho and yeah still super stinky n tastey but is a much lighter stone than exo or pyscho.

And yes I've grown it many times, grew all 3 for many a yr. I don't think it's another skunk1 pheno just imo.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone know anything about this cancard ? I heard its a scam but I can't see why


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 2, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> Anyone know anything about this cancard ? I heard its a scam but I can't see why


I hadn't heard of it until you posted. It's seems like a way of taking £20 from your bank account and putting it in theirs. It has gives you no protection in law. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## conor c (Dec 2, 2020)

Idk how many of u arent para about emailing ur mp but theres this organisation they trying to make it so cannabis is available to more kids with severe epilepsy many of you proly already heard of it or maybe emailed em about it already idk but i thought putting this here might not be such a bad idea i already email mine and do all the petitions even tho it proly wont matter a fuck you gotta try dont you even when ignored thanks anway to everyone in advance 






Home - End Our Pain


Medical cannabis was legalised in 2018. Patients still can’t get access to it. Please urge your MP to support the families that need it.




endourpain.org


----------



## Big bud npk (Dec 10, 2020)

monkz said:


> finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy a uk page lol
> live in south london pay 20 an eigth about 130 a ounce but its never weighed up properly... dealers think they an trick you but some people other than dealers also have the sense to go into any fukin shop and buy a scale lol... always have some grams missing in what i buy... and the strains arent that great, its also fukin wet as hell


Sounds like some home grown shit ,needs more drying


----------



## Big bud npk (Dec 10, 2020)

alanpartridge said:


> any of ye going doing a outdoor grow this summer if so what strains do a good job in this climate..


Autoflower,Royal Queen seeds .Good for this shitty weather


----------



## leaner (Dec 12, 2020)

im in south london 60 nicker for a nice quarter last night


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 12, 2020)

leaner said:


> im in south london 60 nicker for a nice quarter last night


About the same as here then. I'm in the South West.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 12, 2020)

leaner said:


> im in south london 60 nicker for a nice quarter last night


u been ripped off bro


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 13, 2020)

Hows it going ladies and gents. Would love to see this thread thriving again .


----------



## scrambo (Dec 13, 2020)

rollajoint said:


> Hows it going ladies and gents. Would love to see this thread thriving again .


Howdy rolla been a long time since I seen you post.

Thread is dead mate, people grew up, got nicked, died.....


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 13, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Howdy rolla been a long time since I seen you post.
> 
> Thread is dead mate, people grew up, got nicked, died.....


Hows it going man. Hit me up i might have something you might want . Yea this thread is dead slow lol. How are you bro ? I see DST still doing his thing. You doing a bit ? Wheres yorkie and that these days ?


----------



## scrambo (Dec 13, 2020)

rollajoint said:


> Hows it going man. Hit me up i might have something you might want . Yea this thread is dead slow lol. How are you bro ? I see DST still doing his thing. You doing a bit ? Wheres yorkie and that these days ?


Yman is still about different username nowday tho I think, D is still going strong from what I see on his posts.

What you up to nowdays?


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Dec 13, 2020)

Yo people. Evryone doing good. A mate of mine in the west midds does micro grows an his 150 watt led board has gone down. He's going to have to seend it back through post to repair which right now will take about a month or two to get back. His in week 3 of bloom an has had to put up 2 cfl's. Has any one got a spare 100-150 watt quantum with some leds out or something there not using or maybe a old 150-250 hid lying around they dont use to help him out. Ive got a 600 for him but he said they'll fry as he is only in a 2x2 and has about 140cm in hight. He dont have much money so something dirt cheep or maybe he might be able to sort some beans or something. If anyone can help him out itl be much appreciated.


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 13, 2020)

scrambo said:


> There's lots of rumours etc as to what exactly livers/blues is, fuck nos but it deffo grows alot different to exo or pyscho and yeah still super stinky n tastey but is a much lighter stone than exo or pyscho.
> 
> And yes I've grown it many times, grew all 3 for many a yr. I don't think it's another skunk1 pheno just imo.


Definitely,there was livers that was nice .But there was another couple I loved bluesz ,real light green ,stunk a lot lighter than livers .I got told years later it was blue cheese .Long before it was available in seed .And another called Jack herer but barnsley Jack,best cutof jack herer I have seen.I personally think that could have been a sensi seed pheno ?looked identical to there old picture of it .


----------



## scrambo (Dec 13, 2020)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Yo people. Evryone doing good. A mate of mine in the west midds does micro grows an his 150 watt led board has gone down. He's going to have to seend it back through post to repair which right now will take about a month or two to get back. His in week 3 of bloom an has had to put up 2 cfl's. Has any one got a spare 100-150 watt quantum with some leds out or something there not using or maybe a old 150-250 hid lying around they dont use to help him out. Ive got a 600 for him but he said they'll fry as he is only in a 2x2 and has about 140cm in hight. He dont have much money so something dirt cheep or maybe he might be able to sort some beans or something. If anyone can help him out itl be much appreciated.


Tbh mate ain't really the best place to ask if your not known, people here are growing or involved and para as fuck lol they ain't that expensive online the likes of eBay and such is prob his best bet.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 13, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> Definitely,there was livers that was nice .But there was another couple I loved bluesz ,real light green ,stunk a lot lighter than livers .I got told years later it was blue cheese .Long before it was available in seed .And another called Jack herer but barnsley Jack,best cutof jack herer I have seen.I personally think that could have been a sensi seed pheno ?looked identical to there old picture of it .


I had the livers/blues for years tyke fucking hated the strain to grow was well touchy with nutes, where as the likes of exo and pyscho would take what ever you gave it and was hungry as hell, plus very different stones to the 3 strains is why I've never thought livers/blues was a skunk1 pheno. 

Person I got the livers from lived in Sheffield where it came from or so they say lol great strains tho all 3 exo, pyscho, livers fucking classics......


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Dec 13, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Tbh mate ain't really the best place to ask if your not known, people here are growing or involved and para as fuck lol they ain't that expensive online the likes of eBay and such is prob his best bet.


Thanks for the tip mate. My apologies to management if it was inappropriate. I just didnt know how else to try and help him out.


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 13, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Tbh mate ain't really the best place to ask if your not known, people here are growing or involved and para as fuck lol they ain't that expensive online the likes of eBay and such is prob his best bet.


Hit up spiderfarmer or ask at second hand section hydro section .


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Dec 13, 2020)

tyke1973 said:


> Hit up spiderfarmer or ask at second hand section hydro section .


That what I was thinking. Some of the second hand stuff on the bay is priced ridiculous tho. I will get him to look around tho. Thanks guys


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Dec 13, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I had the livers/blues for years tyke fucking hated the strain to grow was well touchy with nutes, where as the likes of exo and pyscho would take what ever you gave it and was hungry as hell, plus very different stones to the 3 strains is why I've never thought livers/blues was a skunk1 pheno.
> 
> Person I got the livers from lived in Sheffield where it came from or so they say lol great strains tho all 3 exo, pyscho, livers fucking classics......


What do you recon the livers is in your opinion ?
Anyone still seen the Brightside cutt of the cheeze still about. Seems to have disappeared.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 13, 2020)

TheWholeTruth said:


> What do you recon the livers is in your opinion ?
> Anyone still seen the Brightside cutt of the cheeze still about. Seems to have disappeared.


Tbh mate I have not a clue, all I no is the various rumours and that I grew it alongside the exo and pyscho and it was very different to them strains. Exo and pyscho are yes deffo very similar but not the livers, I heard livers was a old northan lights cross just what I heard.

And alot of these Barnsley blues and all that shite where just the livers/blues cut.......?


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 15, 2020)

Psychosis was always a fave of mine, def the nicest of the three imo


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Tbh mate ain't really the best place to ask if your not known, people here are growing or involved and para as fuck lol they ain't that expensive online the likes of eBay and such is prob his best bet.


check your email mate.


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 18, 2020)

Future mothers are really starting to bounce back after the transplant and a good feed of canna .. I will be going into the field of tissue culture with these round of cuts. All sourced from all over the world. My intention is to preserve and grow vigorous plants so they can be grown to their full potential. I will document my progress on this page where it all began all them years ago. The strains we currently hold are.
Lemmon ammo
Purple stardog
GMO
Tropicanna cookies
Gelato 33
OZK
Exodus cheese
Apple fritter
Blue cheese
RUNTZ
ZKITTLES
Harvest tree
Orange tree.

Tissue culture will be a game changer in the cannabis industry like it was for the food industry.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Xmas to you all fellas, hope you and yours have a better year next year. Thanks lads.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Happy Xmas to you all fellas, hope you and yours have a better year next year. Thanks lads.


Same to you baz, hope ur keeping good m8


----------



## Leeski (Dec 19, 2020)

Merry Christmas from the northwest


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 19, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Same to you baz, hope ur keeping good m8


Same to you MG, good to see you about, what a shite year, I've had things happen I wouldn't have dreamt this year. All the best to you mate, same to Sambo, Z, if he's still about, DST, Yorkie and the rest of you, you know who you are .


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 19, 2020)

bazoomer said:


> Same to you MG, good to see you about, what a shite year, I've had things happen I wouldn't have dreamt this year. All the best to you mate, same to Sambo, Z, if he's still about, DST, Yorkie and the rest of you, you know who you are .


Hope 2021 is better for you baz


----------



## Lpt (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy solstice and New year's guys!! Now here's a question for ya...
I've just recently finished my first years growing indoor. All has gone far better than i coulda dreamed of; 
lesson number 1 is don't cheap out on kit, buy/ make good shit and it's works/lasts a long time...
But now I have a real issue. My fekin roof leaks im in rented property and the landlady is a very close family friend. I don't wanna bodge the leak and keep trashing her house... The roof needs fixing and the loft hatch is in room with tent!!. 
How can I keep my mother's going while taking alllll the kit down and storing it some where while it gets fixed? These mother's are pretty special American strains sent from a friend who lives there... Any ideas..? No one knows I grow at alll


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Happy solstice and New year's guys!! Now here's a question for ya...
> I've just recently finished my first years growing indoor. All has gone far better than i coulda dreamed of;
> lesson number 1 is don't cheap out on kit, buy/ make good shit and it's works/lasts a long time...
> But now I have a real issue. My fekin roof leaks im in rented property and the landlady is a very close family friend. I don't wanna bodge the leak and keep trashing her house... The roof needs fixing and the loft hatch is in room with tent!!.
> How can I keep my mother's going while taking alllll the kit down and storing it some where while it gets fixed? These mother's are pretty special American strains sent from a friend who lives there... Any ideas..? No one knows I grow at alll


Get some small lights and find a cupboard or something to keep them alive.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Xmas especially to all the OG thread followers..... and all the news ones too. And more imortantly a happy Hogmanay!!!!


----------



## conor c (Dec 24, 2020)

DST said:


> Merry Xmas especially to all the OG thread followers..... and all the news ones too. And more imortantly a happy Hogmanay!!!!


Aye same tae you bud


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy crimbo lads, hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2020)

scrambo said:


> Happy crimbo lads, hope everyone has a good one.


mind be careful wie that hover board mate lmfao...Best call 999 the now!!!


----------



## scrambo (Dec 24, 2020)

DST said:


> mind be careful wie that hover board mate lmfao...Best call 999 the now!!!


I keep telling meself D, STAY AWAY from the fucking hoverboard but got a ltr of JD and a bottle of vannila vods thats gonna say otherwise lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2020)

scrambo said:


> I keep telling meself D, STAY AWAY from the fucking hoverboard but got a ltr of JD and a bottle of vannila vods thats gonna say otherwise lol


Sounds like fun! Have a good one m8 and don't be fucking wrecking ursel lol....
Happy Xmas folks


----------



## scrambo (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> Sounds like fun! Have a good one m8 and don't be fucking wrecking ursel lol....
> Happy Xmas folks


The missus just had a go on it and almost went over lol I'm staying well away.

Am on the JD already, leftover curry tasted alot better last night than it did just coming back up lol il plough on tho.

Have a good one MG.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Have a great Chrimbo and a better New Year


----------



## harrythehat (Dec 25, 2020)

Wisbech area had a couple of months without had to rely on others from 170 - 220 an O but not that great rock hard nuggs with a spacecase alloy grinder difficult to grind. made me wonder if PGR's were used Heaven has arrived.Now just back on my own supply and this girl still to harvest. Gave up counting @ 80 stems If she averages 2 grams per stem will B H.P enough have a good one


----------



## conor c (Dec 25, 2020)

harrythehat said:


> Wisbech area had a couple of months without had to rely on others from 170 - 220 an O but not that great rock hard nuggs with a spacecase alloy grinder difficult to grind. made me wonder if PGR's were used Heaven has arrived.View attachment 4777443Now just back on my own supply and this girl still to harvest. Gave up counting @ 80 stems If she averages 2 grams per stem will B H.P enough have a good one


Aye canny beat your own mate merry Christmas


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 25, 2020)

scrambo said:


> The missus just had a go on it and almost went over lol I'm staying well away.
> 
> Am on the JD already, leftover curry tasted alot better last night than it did just coming back up lol il plough on tho.
> 
> Have a good one MG.


Gotta plow on m8, it's Xmas..... U bout a have had a go on it m8 lol


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 27, 2020)

rollajoint said:


> Future mothers are really starting to bounce back after the transplant and a good feed of canna .. I will be going into the field of tissue culture with these round of cuts. All sourced from all over the world. My intention is to preserve and grow vigorous plants so they can be grown to their full potential. I will document my progress on this page where it all began all them years ago. The strains we currently hold are.
> Lemmon ammo
> Purple stardog
> GMO
> ...


So things have grown quite a bit since I last posted.

Merry Christmas everyone and let's hope for a better New year !


----------



## Fatboy0701 (Dec 27, 2020)

Mastergrow said:


> I've 18 pots makka, that'd mean 18 more plugs ffs, no chance of that. Might just buy one of the biggest tube heaters


Yeah, I got two 4ft tubulars set em on half bricks. In an outhouse here, in freezing temps keeps tent min 12 / 14 C.


----------



## harrythehat (Dec 27, 2020)

conor c said:


> Aye canny beat your own mate merry Christmas


Yes sir too right painful having to pay £220 for a weeks supply reckon to have enough till the next harvest Northern lights a particular favourite and it will be a happy new year too one and all


----------



## budolskie (Dec 28, 2020)

Hope everyone had a good xmas, quick pic of my pheno finders wedding cake, rainbow cake and 2 mac 1


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy Hogmanay lads and lasses. Have a great night and if yer in the Dam try not to get fined letting off a firework lol.
Peace and fuk off 2020.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 31, 2020)

DST said:


> Happy Hogmanay lads and lasses. Have a great night and if yer in the Dam try not to get fined letting off a firework lol.
> Peace and fuk off 2020.


Sadly, we are in tier 3. There aren't even any pubs open. But Happy New Year all the same.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> Sadly, we are in tier 3. There aren't even any pubs open. But Happy New Year all the same.


NL/Amsterdsm is and has had all pubs and cafes closed for what seems like forever now...19th of Jan our kids can go back to school....unless that changes zzzzz


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 31, 2020)

DST said:


> NL/Amsterdsm is and has had all pubs and cafes closed for what seems like forever now...19th of Jan our kids can go back to school....unless that changes zzzzz


I was in tier 1 before boxing day, now tier 3.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2020)

Tier 4 as of today


----------



## Newgrow31 (Dec 31, 2020)

People of the uk...... Lend me your ears....... Recomend me a led for a 3x3 for around £250
Thanks and happy new year


----------



## conor c (Dec 31, 2020)

Tier 4 here fuck it tho  happy new year to you all anyway boys


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

conor c said:


> Tier 4 here fuck it tho  happy new year to you all anyway boys


I was just in the alcohol section just looking ya know, anyways, as I was leaving Keto legged it right past me.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 31, 2020)

conor c said:


> Tier 4 here fuck it tho  happy new year to you all anyway boys


TBH it all makes little difference to me. I have always kept myself to myself. I never really went to the pub or cinema anyway and I work for myself, by myself. I am just waiting for the letter that says come and get vaccinated. 

I harvested some nice weed just before Christmas, it is dried and is curing out nicely. (Blackberry Cake by Sensi Seeds and Sweet Zombie by Expert Seeds). I have some Banana Frosting by Sensi Seeds drying and I have my first run of Autos (White Skunk) getting ready to finish. I have just put a new run of Autos in the flowering tent and I have a another run of Autos just popped, a couple of weeks behind the first lot, both Critical Blue by Expert Seeds.

In my veg tent I have a mixed bag of seedlings/cuttings vegging nicely for when the weather gets warmer in March, they include Bubble Gum XL, Haze Berry, Critical, Serious Happiness and Sweet Zombie. I have taken to doing Autos in the Winter because their long light cycle means they are easier to keep nice and warm and they don't suffer from the cold as much as photos. It is about 18c in my tents, too cold for photos to perform well, but just right for Autos.

So on that basis it should truly be a Happy New Year.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 31, 2020)

DST said:


> NL/Amsterdsm is and has had all pubs and cafes closed for what seems like forever now...19th of Jan our kids can go back to school....unless that changes zzzzz


18th of Jan for us here in Buckinghamshire, kids are well happy lol everything is shut aswel, crazy shit D.

Happy new years to you tho mate and Everyone on the thread, hope it's a good night for all and a better year in 2021......


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 31, 2020)

scrambo said:


> 18th of Jan for us here in Buckinghamshire, kids are well happy lol everything is shut aswel, crazy shit D.
> 
> Happy new years to you tho mate and Everyone on the thread, hope it's a good night for all and a better year in 2021......


One of my kids is Y11. They are going to be doing Microsoft Teams lessons from 8am on Monday 4th and she goes back on the 11th. The rest of the school go back on the 18th, I have another kid in Y6 and she goes back on Monday, but I am going to seriously consider not sending her. How can it be not safe for secondary school kids to go back yet safe for primary school kids. That makes no sense.


----------



## conor c (Dec 31, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> One of my kids is Y11. They are going to be doing Microsoft Teams lessons from 8am on Monday 4th and she goes back on the 11th. The rest of the school go back on the 18th, I have another kid in Y6 and she goes back on Monday, but I am going to seriously consider not sending her. How can it be not safe for secondary school kids to go back yet safe for primary school kids. That makes no sense.


They fucked it the first time round uk wide now they playing damage control imo and yeah half of what they do makes little sense but you know that old saying common sense aint so common is becoming more applicable by each passing day lol id proly er on side of caution n keep em off for a bit too not like a few days gonna make much difference is it


----------



## scrambo (Dec 31, 2020)

speedwell68 said:


> One of my kids is Y11. They are going to be doing Microsoft Teams lessons from 8am on Monday 4th and she goes back on the 11th. The rest of the school go back on the 18th, I have another kid in Y6 and she goes back on Monday, but I am going to seriously consider not sending her. How can it be not safe for secondary school kids to go back yet safe for primary school kids. That makes no sense.


Mate that's fucked up, don't make no bloody sense? My 2 are primary and close in age, they go back on the 18th, but we already had a bubble group sent home cause one of em had covid and friends kids at other school I no have been sent home for 2 wks.

I really don't bloody no what to say about it all, just crazy shit

I am a lil bit wrecked tho. Happy new year's and all that.


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 31, 2020)

I dunno what to believe anymore ffs, im a key construction worker anyway so I'm ploughing on lol..... Happy new year lads!


----------



## budolskie (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year all the best lads i had a belta night, a kip by 9 and up now haha


----------



## conor c (Jan 2, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I dunno what to believe anymore ffs, im a key construction worker anyway so I'm ploughing on lol..... Happy new year lads!


Snap mate just gotta get on with it dont ya life must go on and that im "essential " too lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Jan 2, 2021)

conor c said:


> Snap mate just gotta get on with it dont ya life must go on and that im "essential " too lol


I am a self employed delivery driver, non essential products, I am considering just sacking it for a few weeks.


----------



## conor c (Jan 4, 2021)

We come under construction hence the essential bit lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like the decision has been taken out of my hands.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 5, 2021)

Any one think this is a good go between guide for the e.c...... start at the bottom work up..... if it goes above my max give a good flush with the correct e.c at that time ??
Cheers bit hard understanding this e.c shit with 500 and 700 to much to take in when smoking this all day


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2021)

budolskie said:


> Any one think this is a good go between guide for the e.c...... start at the bottom work up..... if it goes above my max give a good flush with the correct e.c at that time ??
> Cheers bit hard understanding this e.c shit with 500 and 700 to much to take in when smoking this all day View attachment 4787382


fuk knows lad...whats E.C anyways? lol.
you using a rez? if the e.c in your rez is going down then the plants are eating so top up with feed..if the e.c is going up then they are not......top up with water. thats all I can offer on the subject. never measure e.c or ph tbh.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 6, 2021)

Its for feeding in my coco haha always set the ph and ec as says in book haha


----------



## conor c (Jan 6, 2021)

E.c is electroconductivity basically every element or compound will have a certain level of conductivity be it positively or negatively charged ions with plants it ties in with how availabe these nutrients are for uptake via cation exchange it applies to all plants and soil too its worth googling cation exchange capacity this is more soil specific tho but if you wanna dig deeper into how plants feed its well worth a read its just more looked at by hydro growers cos they need to be bang on more soil/compost has more buffering properties than vs say rockwool so any problems caused by ph or ec are more manageable and slower to show


@budolskie id start low and work up yeah best off


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 6, 2021)

Happy new year lads . . Fucking covid . Its doing my nut in . Just took delivery of 4 lumatek zues pros . Any of you guys rocking them ?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2021)

Well my next mission is to cross these 2


----------



## KK26 (Jan 11, 2021)

budolskie said:


> Well my next mission is to cross these 2 View attachment 4792711View attachment 4792712View attachment 4792713


I'd have second thoughts about that tent, tried it years ago and the devider is a pain.

Can't beat Budbox Pros


----------



## KK26 (Jan 11, 2021)

im in the UK also and just had these delivered


----------



## jungle666 (Jan 11, 2021)

KK26 said:


> View attachment 4792746


Just ordered the same a couple of days ago, have you tried them before


----------



## KK26 (Jan 11, 2021)

jungle666 said:


> Just ordered the same a couple of days ago, have you tried them before


Not just yet, plan to start soon when temps are better.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2021)

KK26 said:


> I'd have second thoughts about that tent, tried it years ago and the devider is a pain.
> 
> Can't beat Budbox Pros


Why is it a pain bro, i plan on doing clones on those shelfs and flowering male clones in the bigger section? 


It seems perfect for what i want


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2021)

Il look at the bid box pros aswell now


----------



## KK26 (Jan 11, 2021)

If flowering in the big side the devider that separates the shelved area is a pain to fit and light leaks become an issue depending on what you have on the shelves. 

Say flower in the big side and veg the other side was an issue for me so sent it back after setting it up. 

With the Budbox Pro, I found the quality a lot better and I'd swear by them, I have a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m for the last 3 yrs or so and its still in perfect condition, zips and stitches all intact and no velco attached devider. 

I went with the white walls and have no complaints at all.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 11, 2021)

KK26 said:


> If flowering in the big side the devider that separates the shelved area is a pain to fit and light leaks become an issue depending on what you have on the shelves.
> 
> Say flower in the big side and veg the other side was an issue for me so sent it back after setting it up.
> 
> ...


I have 8x4 for flowering in, 
The only purpose for that small tent is clones or starting seeds 
and flower the odd male clone.
Another 4x4 in the room the missus wont be happy hahha


----------



## Leeski (Jan 24, 2021)

Have done some research and can’t find any answers as such kinda mixed ...
Any how my question is please and thanks in advance 
If I were to do a small sog grow say 30 plants or I grew 3 trees and my door got opened by the big red key which would be frowned on the most ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 24, 2021)

I reckon the 30 would be frowned upon more, usually go on plant count I think


----------



## Chedz1985 (Jan 27, 2021)

Happy new year you mother fuckers wots cracking? hope you all ad a blessed one with you and yours how everyone doing in this lock down anyone seeing a psychiatrist yet lmao


----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2021)

Chedz1985 said:


> Happy new year you mother fuckers wots cracking? hope you all ad a blessed one with you and yours how everyone doing in this lock down anyone seeing a psychiatrist yet lmao


Yeah I seen one and he had covid so I got the fuck away.


----------



## BB84 (Feb 2, 2021)

Weed prices UK- £60 for 5 gram. Is this any good?


----------



## conor c (Feb 2, 2021)

BB84 said:


> Weed prices UK- £60 for 5 gram. Is this any good?


Nope mate pretty shit tbh in my opinion


----------



## BB84 (Feb 2, 2021)

conor c said:


> Nope mate pretty shit tbh in my opinion


More like a 1/4 would be better would you say?


----------



## conor c (Feb 2, 2021)

BB84 said:


> More like a 1/4 would be better would you say?


Yup in Scotland 60 a q is average apart from some idiots flogging cali hype strains anyone decent wont make the distinction and sell it for normal prices tho imo


----------



## BB84 (Feb 3, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yup in Scotland 60 a q is average apart from some idiots flogging cali hype strains anyone decent wont make the distinction and sell it for normal prices tho imo


Makes sense cuz i asked for a Q and got 5g!!! Weighed it wen i got home. Unless my scales are wrong so will try on another scale but my deal always seems to be down


----------



## BB84 (Feb 4, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yup in Scotland 60 a q is average apart from some idiots flogging cali hype strains anyone decent wont make the distinction and sell it for normal prices tho imo


Its rife further down here in UK. Little squirts (young lads, hoods up, couldnt lift a dumbell types) ripping people off. Its terrible considering its about 5 mins work for them, they shouldnt be making any more than a tenner a time for small deals.


----------



## theblues (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning fellas 

was just wondering what people pay for clones from your area? Also what strains you can get hold of?

I’m from South Yorkshire and usually pay £15 a pop, at the minute round here I can get wedding cake, gelato 41 and the usual stardawg and haze

anyone get any better flavours in your areas?


----------



## LagosHemp (Feb 5, 2021)

theblues said:


> Morning fellas
> 
> was just wondering what people pay for clones from your area? Also what strains you can get hold of?
> 
> ...


I got gifted some. No idea about the price, but I[d be interested in prices for a runtz and a mac1, which is what I have in flower. Will be revegging both. For personal lol, that sounded dodgy  PS Glad to have found a UK thread, finally  Home sweet home.


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 6, 2021)

Sup ladies! Thought id stick my head in been a while!


----------



## Tom369 (Feb 6, 2021)

Out of interest, not that I’m paranoid or ought , but does anyone know of anyone caught by the boys in blue for growing up to 4 plants. 
If so, what was the crack?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 6, 2021)

Tom369 said:


> Out of interest, not that I’m paranoid or ought , but does anyone know of anyone caught by the boys in blue for growing up to 4 plants.
> If so, what was the crack?



Yes caution slap on the wrist


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 7, 2021)

Just read some xmas posts, scrambo you been cutting back?


----------



## scrambo (Feb 11, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Just read some xmas posts, scrambo you been cutting back?


Howdy lemon, has been a while mate, hope your all good? You still in the ghetto? Fuck I ain't been back for ages, literally years.

Yeah I'm a good boy nowdays, have been for years now all got abit too much and had to grow up in the end lol


----------



## Lemon king (Feb 15, 2021)

Yea im well ta, still knocking about here, was planning a move to the seaside then this virus crap hit! You aint missing much same shit different day!

So how does a good boy occupy his time these days?


----------



## scrambo (Feb 16, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Yea im well ta, still knocking about here, was planning a move to the seaside then this virus crap hit! You aint missing much same shit different day!
> 
> So how does a good boy occupy his time these days?


Don't do much really nowdays lemon ain't much to do is there what with all this lockdown shit, was going gym quite a bit before all this covid malarky.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 18, 2021)

bit o porn,using greenman hydroponics system with these. 9 week, harvest festival coming up. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LagosHemp (Mar 5, 2021)

BB84 said:


> Weed prices UK- £60 for 5 gram. Is this any good?


The going rate here is £25 for 2 grams! Which is why i started growing. Im a novice but 2 weeks out from end of flowering, and I'll pull min 8 oz, probably more as ive learnt more. First successful grow with proper gear.


----------



## bazoomer (Mar 7, 2021)

Great balls of fireballs.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

It's £10 a gram (0.8/9) everyone must have fkd scales in my area lol.
I got tired of getting ripped off and fucked about with times. 
I got back into growing last year after a few years break.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 13, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> It's £10 a gram (0.8/9) everyone must have fkd scales in my area lol.
> I got tired of getting ripped off and fucked about with times.
> I got back into growing last year after a few years break.
> View attachment 4851227


Nice looking plants.


----------



## harrythehat (Mar 22, 2021)

Hate having to buy of street but needs must found £150 on the Oz best so far£40 for 3.5. 10 bits normal.8 ish


----------



## GShmoke93 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi Guys, just about to do a grow with Mars Hydro 600w , deep water culture 20litre pot in a 70x50x90cm tent (Green lab pro).
I bought a rhino carbon filter kit with hybrid Flo fan. Can you please advise on what would be a good set up for good airflow. It will be a stealth grow so I'm wary of space for ventilation and would like how other growers in UK regulate the tent conditions to 27 to 30 degrees. I'm growing an autoflower so don't know if I'm over doing it for one plant


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 5, 2021)

hi guys hows it growing long time no see hope everyone is safe and well


----------



## conor c (Apr 5, 2021)

GShmoke93 said:


> Hi Guys, just about to do a grow with Mars Hydro 600w , deep water culture 20litre pot in a 70x50x90cm tent (Green lab pro).
> I bought a rhino carbon filter kit with hybrid Flo fan. Can you please advise on what would be a good set up for good airflow. It will be a stealth grow so I'm wary of space for ventilation and would like how other growers in UK regulate the tent conditions to 27 to 30 degrees. I'm growing an autoflower so don't know if I'm over doing it for one plant


I always prefer more ventilation than less i dont think you will do it any harm long as it aint freezing at night 30 c is to high for me imo i always try to keep it below 29c personally if its indica type plants i growing


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 5, 2021)

I think 30c is to high I'd be aiming for 27/28c air temperature, in the UK it's a tall order to get the temperature up to 28c while keeping the humidity down without good ventilation some hear and a de humidifier.


GShmoke93 said:


> Hi Guys, just about to do a grow with Mars Hydro 600w , deep water culture 20litre pot in a 70x50x90cm tent (Green lab pro).
> I bought a rhino carbon filter kit with hybrid Flo fan. Can you please advise on what would be a good set up for good airflow. It will be a stealth grow so I'm wary of space for ventilation and would like how other growers in UK regulate the tent conditions to 27 to 30 degrees. I'm growing an autoflower so don't know if I'm over doing it for one plant


It might be ok with your tent size? 
Whats the air flow/cfm of the fan?


----------



## GShmoke93 (Apr 5, 2021)

I haven't really figured out flow/Cfm if I'm honest as I thought the 4inch hybrid fan would do the job for one plant. Have already dropped seedling out of rockwool and had to place it in a new one so it's not going well not even a week in . Moved tent close to a window so I have breeze shooting in back of tent alongside a fan and then exhaust and fan outside of tent with ducting in sucking out hot air. I'm so new to this but hopefully that was enough YouTube to figure out that's the right way to do it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks to a good lad I'm back up and running again, trying out these led lights see what happens...strain gg#4, fuck its been a while how are we lads? Is there any of us left in here anymore?


----------



## Mastergrow (Apr 10, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Thanks to a good lad I'm back up and running again, trying out these led lights see what happens...strain gg#4, fuck its been a while how are we lads? Is there any of us left in here anymore?


Good to see ur back at it, been fucking years since I've had a grow now..... Next grow I think I'd be giving the leds a try out too tho..... Good to see the gg still about


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Good to see ur back at it, been fucking years since I've had a grow now..... Next grow I think I'd be giving the leds a try out too tho..... Good to see the gg still about


Hey there mg good to see ur still on here now and again I see a few of us oldies are still here. From what they sayin led is the way forward mate


----------



## Pompeygrow (Apr 11, 2021)

I've just had to start from seed again had some of them Jake's dreams I think they was called


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey all it’s been a long time ! I’m back at it just building my shed but I Got these going to get another viparspectra p4000 so I can put them in my 8ft x 6ft shed 
How many plants you reckon I should do ? They’ll be in 20 litre pots using soil .
Feminised seeds from barneys farm 
Tropicana banana 
Dosi do 33 I haven’t grown for a good few years so getting back into it whilst learning about leds it’s like learning again


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 2, 2021)

Anyone know how to sort make old seeds germinate been in the air cupboard for about 2 weeks now and nothing is happing


----------



## BAWBAG'69 (May 2, 2021)

Pompeygrow said:


> Anyone know how to sort make old seeds germinate been in the air cupboard for about 2 weeks now and nothing is happing


In the past scratching them with sandpaper has worked for me your just trying to make sure water penetrates the outer shell/husk but be careful of drowning them, hth.


----------



## samtheman08 (May 5, 2021)

Pompeygrow said:


> Anyone know how to sort make old seeds germinate been in the air cupboard for about 2 weeks now and nothing is happing


Soak in a shot glass of water for 24 hours


----------



## conor c (May 5, 2021)

Next time soak it in water with some kelp and some tomato seeds(for enzymes)in there as well and also scuff them up a bit before soaking usually thats all you need ime with old seeds if stored decent there good for ages


----------



## Pompeygrow (May 5, 2021)

ok cool ill have to try that next time just orded some runtz muffins from barnys farm and got some wedding cheese cake autos never grown autos so will be an experince


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2021)

Well well well. Still up and around then guys!?

Anyone used a inkbird digi thermostat? Fucking thing



> Hey there mg good to see ur still on here now and again I see a few of us oldies are still here. From what they sayin led is the way forward mate


I've got a nice 1600 watt led but fuk me it's heavy. Worried about hanging it. And not even cracked a seed for years since the bust so think to get back in the saddle I'll go hps in airpots. Picking up me babies Wednesday so fun fun


----------



## scrambo (May 15, 2021)

Iceman in the house.......lol

Fucking el, next up Billy will rise from the dead, hope your all good mate have mailed ya.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 15, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Iceman in the house.......lol
> 
> Fucking el, next up Billy will rise from the dead, hope your all good mate have mailed ya.


Yeh well I have to say what have u.lot done to this place I mean it's FUCKED when the aussie thread has taken over..fml


----------



## Mastergrow (May 16, 2021)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeh well I have to say what have u.lot done to this place I mean it's FUCKED when the aussie thread has taken over..fml


Been fucked in here for a long time..... What u for growing ic3? Need to get me finger out and get one on the go again


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2021)

IC3M4L3 said:


> Yeh well I have to say what have u.lot done to this place I mean it's FUCKED when the aussie thread has taken over..fml


A up peg leg what u sayin?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 16, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Been fucked in here for a long time..... What u for growing ic3? Need to get me finger out and get one on the go again


Well when u do hit me up just got mac1 and gmo cookies still unrated but looks good oh and the gg4 of course


----------



## DST (May 19, 2021)

All good in here. Nice to see the auld returning.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 19, 2021)

Whos here?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2021)

who's where?

I can feel a song coming on!


----------



## JJMJ100 (May 25, 2021)

Hi guys, I was wondering can anyone give me a tip for a good feed for the flowering process? And where to buy it? It's only for one plant, so I don't need a large amount.
Thanks in advance


----------



## JJMJ100 (May 25, 2021)

Hi guys, I was wondering can anyone give me a tip for a good feed for the flowering process? And where to buy it? It's only for one plant, so I don't need a large amount.
Thanks in advance


----------



## scrambo (May 26, 2021)

JJMJ100 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering can anyone give me a tip for a good feed for the flowering process? And where to buy it? It's only for one plant, so I don't need a large amount.
> Thanks in advance


Depends really on what your growing with? Soil,Coco,hydro?

For soil I use to use bio-bizz bloom which is quite cheap and organic, seems to bring out some nice flavours aswel does the bio-bizz soil and nutes.

In coco I use to use canna a n b, seemed to always keep the plants super healthy them nutes.

Don't really no about hydro tho sorry.

As for where to buy them, if you type into Google "local grow shop" there will be more than a few in your area wherever you are they are 10 a penny nowdays, or you could just buy them from eBay or Amazon etc


----------



## limonene (May 28, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Well when u do hit me up just got mac1 and gmo cookies still unrated but looks good oh and the gg4 of course


Fuckin fuck face fucker


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 8, 2021)

My girls under p4000 the two biggest are 6 weeks old photo fems northern lights cross big bud.
The flowering one is barneys farm blueberry cheese auto


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Jun 8, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> My girls under p4000 the two biggest are 6 weeks old photo fems northern lights cross big bud.
> The flowering one is barneys farm blueberry cheese auto


Nice do you flower with the p4000 too?
just put mine on flower this is my second run with the p4000

wanted to see how it would do on these clones
my last run with the p4000 was seeds and i was half way into flower when i got it 
so was not such a good test of the light but it did ok


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 10, 2021)

limonene said:


> Fuckin fuck face fucker


Yeh u know it the best face fucker about town


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 10, 2021)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> Nice do you flower with the p4000 too?
> just put mine on flower this is my second run with the p4000
> 
> wanted to see how it would do on these clones
> ...


Looks nice brother!
This is my first time using leds . I usually use hps or grow outdoors . Thought I’d change , so far I’m very impressed and yes I’ll be using that throughout veg and flower dialled up 100% all the way I just have light a little higher . Also I use t5s for the first few weeks to help them stack .
i don’t lst I only bend or “snap” branches and or take big fan leaves off every now and then to help other potential bud sites grow, I use organic soil and and nutes and worm castings is all I use works for me really well .


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> My girls under p4000 the two biggest are 6 weeks old photo fems northern lights cross big bud.
> The flowering one is barneys farm blueberry cheese auto


Nice im using leds for the 1st time too, and so far really impressed, just hope they perform as good in flower


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 13, 2021)

Mixed strain, gg4, smellycherry, mac1 and gmo cookies, the small ones are mac and gmo as only rooted the cuts not long ago , they're under a maxibright daylight led 480 pro, but since day one have been under a maxibright daylight led 300w


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2021)

Grow update ready to flip , small weird plant is mac1 and gangly one is gmo


----------



## Mastergrow (Jun 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Grow update ready to flip , small weird plant is mac1 and gangly one is gmo


How you finding the led m8? Bout a be a lot easier controlling the heat this time of year


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> How you finding the led m8? Bout a be a lot easier controlling the heat this time of year


Loving it tbh mate its bang on! Low heat low wattage and same results, well in veg anyway lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2021)

So I thot yous wer all back growing again..... Wheres all the updates..... Ic3 hasn't been back he must have killed his lol


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm still going MG lol, frigg I'm old.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I'm still going MG lol, frigg I'm old.


Lol, u seem to never stop baz, hope ur bein good m8..... U still doin hydro?


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes it's all I do these days mate, I'm good, no visits to the big house, always a bonus. Settled with a Mrs for last 5 years or so. Got a 12 pot green man system and a 12 pot alien rdwc on the go. Exo and gg, with 1 or 2 others I chuck in hoping for a keeper. Hope you and yours are all good mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 1, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Yes it's all I do these days mate, I'm good, no visits to the big house, always a bonus. Settled with a Mrs for last 5 years or so. Got a 12 pot green man system and a 12 pot alien rdwc on the go. Exo and gg, with 1 or 2 others I chuck in hoping for a keeper. Hope you and yours are all good mate


Plenty there to keep u busy baz.......you must have them two strains well dialled in by now, fuck that's a brave few years growing them.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 2, 2021)

6 days in flower, just started to stretch and get tall lights on full power now let the fun commence!!! strains are, back row gg4 2nd to back row smellycherry and gg4, front rows smellycherry, mac1 and gmo cookies, and the baby tent, things a little yellow its far too humid in there without an extraction fan but il get one soon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 3, 2021)

All wastage, its heart breaking, but england are in the semis ffs, YEAHHHHHH BOY eng v den we gonna fuckin smash em to bits......final here we come!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 5, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> All wastage, its heart breaking, but england are in the semis ffs, YEAHHHHHH BOY eng v den we gonna fuckin smash em to bits......final here we come!


Shitting it mate, two days to go.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 5, 2021)

Yo what’s up uk family just found this thread. I’m running ish530 from invisible sun led in a 1.2x1.2 and I’m using biobizz light mix with the grow/bloom/top max this is just my third run I’m on now and 1st with the ish530. 
running mac1 and Apple fritters at the moment (first time with them) I’ll upload some pictures when the clones have vegged up some to ask you guys if ive got the legit cuts.

anyone else using invisible sun leds what’s peoples feedback on those and feedback on biobizz I wouldn’t mind trying out another nutrients line next time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2021)

New clone list, whoooo hooooo


----------



## go go kid (Jul 11, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> New clone list, whoooo hooooo


Sounds like a recapie for a party. Lol nice list


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2021)

80 each if u want one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2021)

2-3 weeks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2021)

Just send a dm folks if ur serious


----------



## go go kid (Jul 11, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> 80 each if u want one


Is that 80 a cut? Sounds expensive but I've never bought cuts b4. Allways given them or swapped em


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> New clone list, whoooo hooooo


Goina need a bigger tent m8 lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> Is that 80 a cut? Sounds expensive but I've never bought cuts b4. Allways given them or swapped em


Always swapped myself but nowadays some cuts go for big big money....80 quid sounds reasonable to me for some fire stuff


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> Is that 80 a cut? Sounds expensive but I've never bought cuts b4. Allways given them or swapped em


Yeh so have I but some folk aren't like that, 80 is about fair for the genetics that are up for grabs, I've seen a few on that list go for waaay more


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Goina need a bigger tent m8 lol


Time for a house me thinks haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

Never had my fans taco before can anyone help? Is it heat or too much light? This is the tallest girl and she was basically touching the light. Strain gg#4


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 12, 2021)

Heat, hot, dry air mate.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Heat, hot, dry air mate.


Cheers baz, time to install the pedestal fan I guess


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

Heres the rest of the girls, smellycherry, gmo and mac1 in that order


----------



## Leeski (Jul 12, 2021)

All look fire smellycherry wow


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 12, 2021)

I'd buy a proven pheno but not a random clone from plants that have not even been flowered yet?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

Leeski said:


> All look fire smellycherry wow


Cheers bro, yeh the smellycherry looks very happy with herself doesn't she! I reckon she gonna stack hard as fuck


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I'd buy a proven pheno but not a random clone from plants that have not even been flowered yet?


If your on about the clone list they're all legit. Who says I've not flowered any out yet?


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 12, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If your on about the clone list they're all legit. Who says I've not flowered any out yet?


No one said it, I was just checking that's not the case before I spend money.


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2021)

Sounds like a nice list mate bit pricey tho mind you most people are idiots these days and will pay way over the top without questioning it anyway wouldnt be me not unless it was something super unique canny see you struggling to get rid off em either tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

They a are little pricy I'll agree but once u have a strain uve got it for life if u can clone. And that 80 could be 800 come harvest


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> No one said it, I was just checking that's not the case before I spend money.


Typical stoner being paranoid haha, all that list is certi, but bitcoin is required


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

Download swissborg app its easiest to use and make transactions in btc or any other currency or cryptocutrency


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> They a are little pricy I'll agree but once u have a strain uve got it for life if u can clone. And that 80 could be 800 come harvest


Oh i know you can make yer money and the rest back easy its a big market for aw the hype strains just now for sure


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 12, 2021)

conor c said:


> Oh i know you can make yer money and the rest back easy its a big market for aw the hype strains just now for sure


Massive market, mylar bags with logos on and its.cali lol....80 an 8th


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 13, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Massive market, mylar bags with logos on and its.cali lol....80 an 8th


Haven't even my tent set up yet but I've got my fancy mylar bags ready , seems the most important thing nowadays..... Everyone wants a fancy mylar lmao


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2021)

26 days in! So far looking so good


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh no! Gave my dad a cutting and look what's happened haha! He fucking loves it bless him


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 23, 2021)

Smellycherry and mac1 at 26 days, mac lives up to her name, they were only small when flipped (too small) but look at that resin boys major trichs!!!


----------



## Mastergrow (Jul 24, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh no! Gave my dad a cutting and look what's happened haha! He fucking loves it bless him


Goina end up like the two u had outside a long time ago m8... Was like one big Bush, never forget that


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 24, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Goina end up like the two u had outside a long time ago m8... Was like one big Bush, never forget that


Hahaha yeh them fuckers got to about 8ft tall and the same wide lol, I made a cover for them which took me all day then thought it looked too bait and chopped em down lol one branch was taller than my bins


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 25, 2021)

Alright all , how's tricks


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2021)

trichs are always cloudy here!


----------



## go go kid (Jul 26, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Typical stoner being paranoid haha, all that list is certi, but bitcoin is required


I’d say cautious not paranoid. Good luck with it


----------



## go go kid (Jul 26, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh no! Gave my dad a cutting and look what's happened haha! He fucking loves it bless him


Wish my dad did, Mums cool but dad not so, gets brow beat into putting up with it. But at 80 you’d think he’d of gotten used to it by now, I’ve been growing for forty plus years now. I’d love to teach him and I reckon it would do him the world of good to use it too. But stuck in his ways I guess. Good on your dad.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 26, 2021)

DST said:


> trichs are always cloudy here!


... With a chance of meatballs.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2021)

DST said:


> trichs are always cloudy here!


Nice to see you dst , how's Nederland treating you at minute , eased up on lock down?


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 26, 2021)

I brought some cuttings and found they’ve got nasty bugs on them! What can I use on these or do I need to throw them away ?


----------



## Leeski (Jul 26, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I brought some cuttings and found they’ve got nasty bugs on them! What can I use on these or do I need to throw them away ?


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 26, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I brought some cuttings and found they’ve got nasty bugs on them! What can I use on these or do I need to throw them away ?


I'm not sure what you can use but you don't need to chuck them there stuff available for all sorts of bugs, fairy liquid is a popular one check Google....unless you have a grow going, that would be inviting trouble keep them out!

That's pretty accurate should you have a grow near that bug infested clone/leaf.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I brought some cuttings and found they’ve got nasty bugs on them! What can I use on these or do I need to throw them away ?


What the other 2 said!!! Burn them fuckers lol, or make a hydrogen peroxide bath and bath all the leaves for a minute and see if that kills em???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> Wish my dad did, Mums cool but dad not so, gets brow beat into putting up with it. But at 80 you’d think he’d of gotten used to it by now, I’ve been growing for forty plus years now. I’d love to teach him and I reckon it would do him the world of good to use it too. But stuck in his ways I guess. Good on your dad.


My dads a fucking og!!! We all have different paths it is what it is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

Smellycherry at 4 weeks, she gonna stack hard soon i can just tell


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 26, 2021)

I’ve been doing some searching it looks like neem oil might do the job so ordered some of that to try first, if not there’s other products like nuke em


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 26, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I’ve been doing some searching it looks like neem oil might do the job so ordered some of that to try first, if not there’s other products like nuke em



You have spider mites my friend , unfortunately they are the 2 spotted ones aswell which are the hardest to kill , you need to get a damp cloth and wipe all the plant down with it and get as many mites off as you can then you need to get some strong shit and hope it kills them or get some preditor mites and hope yours eat them and win ... Who ever gave you that clone needs a good kicking , those mites will spread like fuck aswell so you will need to bleach and clean the tent / room out aswell ....


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

And i suggest a plant dip in a strong peroxide solution, and also if then in pots top inch of soil removed by hoover


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 26, 2021)

Ah fuck me I might just throw them away. Waste of p off some geeza on Instagram


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Ah fuck me I might just throw them away. Waste of p off some geeza on Instagram


Fuckin wanker, how much u pay?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

Never hat spider mites had most others and they were really hard to battle but smites are the worst man


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 26, 2021)

150 for 5 Apple fritters 5 mac1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> 150 for 5 Apple fritters 5 mac1


Fair price who off???? I know a few on insta


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 26, 2021)

So 300 for 10 cuttings?


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 27, 2021)

Out with the old on with the new…
Got loads of spare HPS lights and cool boxes would trade for some cuts, 8 are brand new unused 600w digital ballast with all! Led power for me now


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Just thought I would pop in and say WhatsUp U.K. folks I don’t normally hang out In here but when I did KEVIN MURPHY was still on the site. Lol


2 plants drip system scrog 1m x0.8m

400w HPS

White Siberian - Dinafem - day 67 of 12/12. 

Dutch pro Grow and bloom hydro coco SW
MKP
Epsom salts 
Calmag

Haven’t exceeded 1.2EC currently on 0.6 to finish. 
5x daily feeds 18L pots. 

drip system is just a basic DIY
13mm Flexi and rigid ring 
4mm flexi with drippers (got some PC emitters for next run)
Hailea HX1500
15min segmental timer.
60L tote


----------



## Leeski (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Smellycherry at 4 weeks, she gonna stack hard soon i can just tell View attachment 4951806View attachment 4951807


smellycherry looks fucking amazing


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Nice to see you dst , how's Nederland treating you at minute , eased up on lock down?


we're all good here mate. they totally opened up, then decided to put the breaks on a bit... closed night clubs again and restricted opening times to midnight. One night club in Utrecht supposedly had 800+ tests after one night. you can sit in coffeeshops and all that but I seldom go out anyway.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Created a bypass runoff to help with back pressure on the pump today for the drip system.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say WhatsUp U.K. folks I don’t normally hang out In here but when I did KEVIN MURPHY was still on the site. Lol
> 
> 
> 2 plants drip system scrog 1m x0.8m
> ...


Set up looks banging mate plants look lovely hope u get a nice yield of tasty nugs bro


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Set up looks banging mate plants look lovely hope u get a nice yield of tasty nugs bro


thanks man much appreciated.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

Leeski said:


> smellycherry looks fucking amazing


Yeh I really think she can be a winner bro, time will tell


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Out with the old on with the new…
> Got loads of spare HPS lights and cool boxes would trade for some cuts, 8 are brand new unused 600w digital ballast with all! Led power for me now


If I was a grow shop owner I'd be offering part exchange on old hps ballasts for new led lights!!! 5 ballasts £100 off the light? Surely there's money in old ballasts? Copper?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

jondamon said:


> thanks man much appreciated.


I wouldn't be able to sleep at night with a self feeding system lol I'd be constantly worrying if shits fucked up or not


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wouldn't be able to sleep at night with a self feeding system lol I'd be constantly worrying if shits fucked up or not


I was at first. Lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I was at first. Lol.


Aye then u get used to it and get it dialled in! I'm yet to make that leap, I like hand watering tbh its like u can read the plants more and know what each one wants


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Created a bypass runoff to help with back pressure on the pump today for the drip system.
> 
> View attachment 4952501View attachment 4952506View attachment 4952502View attachment 4952504View attachment 4952505


are u a plumber or something?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> are u a plumber or something?


Nope had some help from a fellow RIU hydro guy who warned me about back pressure on small pumps could cause them to blow prematurely.

Im IT tech support by day lol.

I’ve been hand watering for 12 years lol.

I wanted simplicity and functionality.

I’ve got some 8LPH Pressure compensating emitters to go on next grow and I’ll be most likely buying some floraflex caps to even out the distribution of the feed.

This was all about making it easier for me.

I fill the res and it lasts around a week of multiple daily feeds.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> are u a plumber or something?


All I do is once a day is empty the kitchen sink bowl catch tray under the raised platform where the runoff channels.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

You can see it here between the tote and the drip trays.

silver bowl.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Nope had some help from a fellow RIU hydro guy who warned me about back pressure on small pumps could cause them to blow prematurely.
> 
> Im IT tech support by day lol.
> 
> ...


Cant fault you mate, work smarter not harder! I ain't got the brains for that lol


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cant fault you mate, work smarter not harder! I ain't got the brains for that lol


Lol it didn’t start off this perfect lol.


single line to a Tee.

then 2 DIY rings lol.

proper bodge lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 27, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Ah fuck me I might just throw them away. Waste of p off some geeza on Instagram


Gone quiet now? Is that you manc??????


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2021)

first time I've used this, had spider mite infest, hung this, can't find 1 moving 48 hrs later.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 28, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4953008first time I've used this, had spider mite infest, hung this, can't find 1 moving 48 hrs later.


Yep they’re really good but also carcinogenic.

make sure you remove it once it’s been used.

zip lock bag it and save it for later.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 28, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Gone quiet now? Is that you manc??????


Idk what manc is but yh bad mood from having to clear out both spots, completed one bleached everything down and leaving the room alone for few weeks just got to do one more but yh life is busy finding the time and going through the pain of throwing it all away


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4953008first time I've used this, had spider mite infest, hung this, can't find 1 moving 48 hrs later.


Yeh I remember buying those a while ago! Do they stink when unopen em? Really good tho, I'm gonna get some now for my thrips! Nice 1


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Idk what manc is but yh bad mood from having to clear out both spots, completed one bleached everything down and leaving the room alone for few weeks just got to do one more but yh life is busy finding the time and going through the pain of throwing it all away


Lmao sorry mate thought u was someone else...(manc), was steaming last night so apologies lol, shame about having to clean and move everything but shit happens! Buy what van showed in his pic! They do kill everything!!!!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I remember buying those a while ago! Do they stink when unopen em? Really good tho, I'm gonna get some now for my thrips! Nice 1


No smell mate, folks I know have used them up to few weeks before chop, no residue, smell, taste, on buds, leafs. The stuff disapates fairly quickly, as long as you don't eat it, smoke it or shag it, you'll be sorted. Lots more out there we breath, eat and absorb that will do for ya !!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> No smell mate, folks I know have used them up to few weeks before chop, no residue, smell, taste, on buds, leafs. The stuff disapates fairly quickly, as long as you don't eat it, smoke it or shag it, you'll be sorted. Lots more out there we breath, eat and absorb that will do for ya !!!


I wanna shag it tho!!! Hard and fast! I remember getting some years ago and they stunk!


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 28, 2021)

Did you have a MK1,? These are MK2.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Did you have a MK1,? These are MK2.


We talking voltswagon or bug killers here? Lol must of been the mk1 mate


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2021)

*How British American Tobacco plans to make cannabis key to its future as it moves away from selling cigarettes*

British American Tobacco CEO Jack Bowles, pictured, said the company will promote cannabis products in future after the firm launched a trial of a CPD vape system in a Manchester lab.

100 comments
60 shares


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> *How British American Tobacco plans to make cannabis key to its future as it moves away from selling cigarettes*
> 
> British American Tobacco CEO Jack Bowles, pictured, said the company will promote cannabis products in future after the firm launched a trial of a CPD vape system in a Manchester lab.
> 
> ...


British American????


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Say what ?


in today's Daily Mail


----------



## Leeski (Jul 28, 2021)

curious old fart said:


> in today's Daily Mail


Don’t know what to make off it tbf kinda seems positive


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

Saw profits jump from 8.1% to 12 million? Wtf that mean?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sorry 12.7 billion...I call bullshit


----------



## oill (Jul 28, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4953008first time I've used this, had spider mite infest, hung this, can't find 1 moving 48 hrs later.


Get rid of these blocks afterwards... put em in a sealy bag and triple wrap them. Dont keep em anywhere near you... they are toxic to humans! Only use them when you have to


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 28, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sorry 12.7 billion...I call bullshit


*British American Tobacco global revenue, 2020 | Statista*
https://www.statista.com/statistics/500230/global-revenue-of-british-american-tobacco/
The London-based *tobacco* company generated approximately 33.09 billion U.S. dollars in global *revenues* in *2020*. *Revenue* of *British* *American* *Tobacco* worldwide from 2013 to *2020* (in million U.S....


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 4953008first time I've used this, had spider mite infest, hung this, can't find 1 moving 48 hrs later.


thanks for that bro, might be worth using in the 1 spot i got left to try save the genetics of mac/fritters ? 

I've just had some neem oil come today - is it worth spraying this in the already emptied room to help try make sure everything dead? 

Would using neem oil in a oil diffuser do anything or is it better to spray it directly onto the walls/floors etc ?


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

in better news I've popped some 818 headband aka sour og by the cali connection and going to pop some jelly pancakes by in-house-genetics today.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> thanks for that bro, might be worth using in the 1 spot i got left to try save the genetics of mac/fritters ?
> 
> I've just had some neem oil come today - is it worth spraying this in the already emptied room to help try make sure everything dead?
> 
> Would using neem oil in a oil diffuser do anything or is it better to spray it directly onto the walls/floors etc ?



neem is systemic and absorbs into the plant so that when feeders take a bite it inhibits their reproduction.

Hot shots release a toxic vapour to kill anything that comes into contact with it.

In order to kill anything in your tent/room via contact go and grab some permethrin based contact killer from HOME BARGAINS £4.

Then if you want to you can use the hot shot no pest strip.

I haven’t used these since the V1’s that you could definitely smell the vapour lol.

I grow from seed almost exclusively now and I’ve found that near perfect environment control is one of the best methods for bug prevention.

Citric acid spray is also a good insecticide although in yet to try it myself as I barely get any pests thanks to a hidden room that I use to grow in and contingencies like, if I’ve been outside I don’t enter my grow until I’ve been inside a few hours or until I get changed etc.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

Also

BIOGREENNUTRIENTS have a released a garlic based pest control product that is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

@jondamon alright cool so now the room is empty I'll spray down with permethrin (bug clear ultra) and then hang a hot shot.

by time the seedlings are coming through in few weeks I'll remove the hot shot and start a fresh with my new seedlings and hopefully the fuckers are gone forever and I'm never buying clones again haha

edit: to be clear the seedlings arent in the grow area currently & i've already washed it down one time with hot bleach water


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

I know they definitely came with the eggs on them I just didn’t know what the white dots were at the time.... what do you guys think to this? It could work out if I put up a little tent and they stay in quarantine but I really cba with it all again would rather be safe just running seeds ?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I know they definitely came with the eggs on them I just didn’t know what the white dots were at the time.... what do you guys think to this? It could work out if I put up a little tent and they stay in quarantine but I really cba with it all again would rather be safe just running seeds ?


I would take the offer and as soon as they arrive scope them and take pics.

some people are oblivious to bugs on their plants!


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

Doesn’t matter if you throw them away or not as they’ve cost you nothing extra.

but to prove a point I would try and find bugs on the new clones.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I would take the offer and as soon as they arrive scope them and take pics.
> 
> some people are oblivious to bugs on their plants!


aye I could do that is it worth risk of infection again tho, if I kept them in a separate little tent they could still spread but if i wipe them down with soapy water on arrival I be ok? 
there is the slim chance it came from my biobizz light mix? I thought they had white dots on arrival though however 6 weeks ago and daily smoker could be wrong memory aint great lol


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> aye I could do that is it worth risk of infection again tho, if I kept them in a separate little tent they could still spread but if i wipe them down with soapy water on arrival I be ok?
> there is the slim chance it came from my biobizz light mix? I thought they had white dots on arrival though however 6 weeks ago and daily smoker could be wrong memory aint great lol


Spider mites don’t live in soil mate afaik.

My idea would be proving a point.

is your grow in your kitchen?

because you can inspect the clones upon arrival and photograph any evidence of bugs to show him that on arrival they were infested if they are infested.

I like proving points lol.

If they’re infested throw them away. Cost you nothing.

If they’re not infested and are clear if you don’t want them gift them someone. Cost you nothing.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

FYI most soil come with soil mites athropods hexopods of some description as they’re a part of the soil food web for breakdown of fungi and decaying matter etc.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Spider mites don’t live in soil mate afaik.
> 
> My idea would be proving a point.
> 
> ...


no not in the kitchen lol cool so just give them a thorough look under a microscope for any bugs/eggs?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> no not in the kitchen lol cool so just give them a thorough look under a microscope for any bugs/eggs?


Exactly.

when I was supplying clones (free) I was clean and tidy and bug free and i wouldn’t charge for clones as they were taken to keep my mother small etc.

if I was charging for clones I would follow the same process and keep everything clean and bug free.

for someone to charge £10-£30 a clone I would expect it to be even more clean that I used to be.

So to get clones that are infested and being charged would be delivered a knuckle sandwich from me! Lol.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 29, 2021)

alright lads I'll take the offer of another lot of clones, this time they'll be getting a good checking under microscope and then dunked (bleach? hydro peroxide? soapy water?) and keep them separate for a few weeks. I'll let y'all know how it goes.

mean time I'll crack on with the jelly pancakes & 818 headband, I'll run the clones next time if they're clean.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> alright lads I'll take the offer of another lot of clones, this time they'll be getting a good checking under microscope and then dunked (bleach? hydro peroxide? soapy water?) and keep them separate for a few weeks. I'll let y'all know how it goes.
> 
> mean time I'll crack on with the jelly pancakes & 818 headband, I'll run the clones next time if they're clean.


Sounds like a plan and like I said it’s costing you nothing.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 29, 2021)

That could take a bit of pressure off if safe. 
View attachment 4953008
Is the above or permethrin safe to use during flower? 

One thing I dread more than anything is mites/thrips during flower, I'm not aware of anything that's safe to use on edibles/smoke-able hence the dread.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 29, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh I remember buying those a while ago! Do they stink when unopen em? Really good tho, I'm gonna get some now for my thrips! Nice 1


You've got thrips and you're asking £80 for your clones


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> You've got thrips and you're asking £80 for your clones


Case and point of what I was saying a few posts above lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 29, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Case and point of what I was saying a few posts above lol.


After reading about the bug killer and permethrin I skipped over the rest of the thread and didn't notice that, I agree with you 100% on all your points, I share the very same views


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 29, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a timer with second increments?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Can anyone recommend a timer with second increments?


 Not sure about recommended but I’ve found this which will also allow you for example to feed once in 4 days if you need to.

or feed for 1 second in 5 seconds lol.









Time-R Digital Timer


Capable of extremely precise switching in one second intervals Very easy to program - comes with clear instructions Green background light - won't affect your plants' light cycles Stores settings with a built-in rechargeable battery Comes with a 30-amp heavy-duty relay 13-amp current rating -...




www.onestopgrowshop.co.uk


----------



## conor c (Jul 29, 2021)

You know if there healthy clones to begin with minus the bugs a wee dip in a bucket of ice water kills many bugs and sure it stunts em a lil but they bounce back fast enough plus nae poisons required theres also predatory mites etc you can buy now that eat different pests so it can be done organically too


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

conor c said:


> You know if there healthy clones to begin with minus the bugs a wee dip in a bucket of ice water kills many bugs and sure it stunts em a lil but they bounce back fast enough plus nae poisons required theres also predatory mites etc you can buy now that eat different pests so it can be done organically too


But that’s the point isn’t it?

a healthy plant should not have bugs.

and anyone selling clones that have bugs already should not be selling them and should be dealing with said bugs before sales commence!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> You've got thrips and you're asking £80 for your clones


Haha the clones aren't from me! If they were i wouldnt advertise, but all my mans clones are clean and bug free


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> You've got thrips and you're asking £80 for your clones


Unreally think I'd advertise my own clones for sale then say I have thrips??? I ain't a fucking idiot


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> alright lads I'll take the offer of another lot of clones, this time they'll be getting a good checking under microscope and then dunked (bleach? hydro peroxide? soapy water?) and keep them separate for a few weeks. I'll let y'all know how it goes.
> 
> mean time I'll crack on with the jelly pancakes & 818 headband, I'll run the clones next time if they're clean.


U want clean clones I've got a man!, and no they're not from me and won't even touch my hands il have them delivered to your door


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

Bitcoin only tho or send me cash and I can exchange for btc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> You've got thrips and you're asking £80 for your clones


I wouldn't send a clone out with bugs!!! I ain't charging my mate is! So stick that in your pipe n smoke it!! I give clones for free to people I like...bug free! I would inflict a bug orob on someone! U think I'm some sort of noddy????


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 29, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wouldn't send a clone out with bugs!!! I ain't charging my mate is! So stick that in your pipe n smoke it!! I give clones for free to people I like...bug free! I would inflict a bug orob on someone! U think I'm some sort of noddy????


Fair enough, my apologies I didn't mean any disrespect I'm sure you'll understand.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Fair enough, my apologies I didn't mean any disrespect I'm sure you'll understand.


Yeh man nay bother, my bad I should of said clones were from someone else and not me! I got the mac infested with thrips qishni never bothered


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes that is a 4 pinter of.mik and yes it was dry


----------



## jondamon (Jul 29, 2021)

Day 70 of 12/12 in my room.


----------



## conor c (Jul 29, 2021)

jondamon said:


> But that’s the point isn’t it?
> 
> a healthy plant should not have bugs.
> 
> and anyone selling clones that have bugs already should not be selling them and should be dealing with said bugs before sales commence!


I ageee 100% i dont accept other peoples cuts for that reason too much risk with pests usually and also i prefer popping seeds its more fun anyway a bit of variety is good too


----------



## jondamon (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice little timer in Home Bargains for £6.99 for those of you looking to multi feed in coco using a pump.




Added water level indicator to the tank last night.

Put some kitchen roll under the connection over night to test for leaks.

nothing!

And some darkness pics from about 2 hours ago.

day 71 of 12/12.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 2, 2021)

anyone on here live in Tenerife ? I'm interested in making the move and growing for the clubs out there but don't know where to begin with looking at properties when you search online its all tourist apartment spots I need somewhere rural. anyone on the ground to chat to for insight be great.


----------



## Nnogudpunk (Aug 2, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers bro, yeh the smellycherry looks very happy with herself doesn't she! I reckon she gonna stack hard as fuck


Plants look fire bro. Where did you get the smelly cherry from please also is the mac capulator cut.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks like 5 out of 6 of those jelly pancakes germinated. The 5 that have came up came up real quick so I’ll leave the 6th a bit longer to see what it does.
Bit annoying to have 5 plants in a 1.2m so might just run the 4? Or germinated another quickly? What you guys think.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 3, 2021)

Headband 818 that got popped a day earlier only has 1 out of 6 showing. Got popped Thursday 29th how long you guys wait until you decide it ain’t going to germinate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 3, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> Plants look fire bro. Where did you get the smelly cherry from please also is the mac capulator cut.


Never u mind where I acquired any cuts from, what are you cid???


----------



## scrambo (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks like the UK thread is getting going again.

Daz i aint being a dick but if you carnt germ a seed do you really think you could grow for the clubs in Tenerife? A few lads in this thread no the clubs well and have won awards over there for there strains.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 3, 2021)

@scrambo yeah fair enough i am still learning lol. Idk what it’s like out there not tbh haven’t been in long long time the bar was pretty low at the time to be honest. Still be interested what the real estate costs is like there


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 3, 2021)

weedmanjam said:


> dude i get an oz for 100 wer i stay dry as hell 2 never buy wet shit dude


Why is it that cheep? Unless bought in big bits


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 3, 2021)

How


DazLovesWeed said:


> @scrambo yeah fair enough i am still learning lol. Idk what it’s like out there not tbh haven’t been in long long time the bar was pretty low at the time to be honest. Still be interested what the real estate costs is like there


 How are u germimg? Wet paper towel seeds inside fold paper over put in zip.bag blow air in till it puff out , then sit in a warm place for a day or 2a, simple


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 4, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How
> 
> How are u germimg? Wet paper towel seeds inside fold paper over put in zip.bag blow air in till it puff out , then sit in a warm place for a day or 2a, simple


ngl mate I've always kept it very simple, light mix soil in a red cup with few holes at the bottom pop seed in a few cm deep in the middle, light watering one time and put in a warm spot. I've always had real good germination rates this way (actually 100% i think but I've only popped like 30 seeds in my life haha) so stuck with that simple method. like i say 5 out of the 6 jelly pancakes popped real quick just wondering how long I should give the 6th to do something before deciding it aint coming up? around now I would guess if it going to come it would come by now?

the paper towel then transporting just puts me off from potential to damage the sprout so while germination rates been good my simple way ive stuck with it.

I could perhaps soak the 6th seed in a glass of water to see if it helps I have soaked them in the past sometimes before planting but didnt this time. 

the 818 headband is at a friends and he's said only 1 out of 6 has shown so far with same method so not sure whats going on there never had such poor results. aint spoken to him today so dunno if any others came through now. 

annoying part is I don't really want to grow one 818 and then another strain in same area because of different flower times and growth rates so if they dont come through I think we'll put another lot in and put headband to the side (its cali connection headband not karmagentics). I've got some ZMACDOWN from buddoctor sitting in the fridge so could run those instead if headband don't germ. those are zcube x macf2 (zmac) x lockdown lemonade (crushed lemonade x bubba kush x stardog) so that be the silver lining


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Looks like the UK thread is getting going again.
> 
> Daz i aint being a dick but if you carnt germ a seed do you really think you could grow for the clubs in Tenerife? A few lads in this thread no the clubs well and have won awards over there for there strains.


Alright mate hope your doing well , not forgot about you and getting them over to you just been busy and had a few problems lol , I'll give you a catch up soon


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 4, 2021)

Like @Ghettogrower187 says ... Get some kitchen roll dampen it throw seeds in, fold in half and stick it in a sandwich bag or I use a small Tupperware box and just throw it in there and stick in a cupboard for 3 days to a week depending on age of seeds , if not popped after a week throw them into a shot glass of water and if still no tap roots after 5 more days then they ain't popping ime


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 4, 2021)

thanks @RobbieP the good news is mate just rang me said majority have come through now they was just being slow


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 4, 2021)

Soaking seeds in 2ml of H202 per litre usually produces a tap root in 24hrs, waiting 48hrs for a tap is a real rarity.
I picked these up Saturday afternoon, I soaked them in H202 and nitrozyme and potted them on Sunday (tap root x5) photo taken on Monday afternoon. 
Here's one just taken
(Wednesday)


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 4, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Looks like 5 out of 6 of those jelly pancakes germinated. The 5 that have came up came up real quick so I’ll leave the 6th a bit longer to see what it does.
> Bit annoying to have 5 plants in a 1.2m so might just run the 4? Or germinated another quickly? What you guys think.


I like working with square numbers so I'd like 4, but if I was looking for a mother I'd put up with the odd number. 

Me being reluctant to chuck anything... if there's space for any colas (even 1) its weed from empty space,


----------



## Nnogudpunk (Aug 4, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Never u mind where I acquired any cuts from, what are you cid???


Not at all what's with the hostility. Was wondering whether you acquired it from a seedbank in seedform or whether you got a clone of someone. I would like to run it. That's all. Can see from the reply that you is paranoid. Don't think you are that much of a threat on the criminal radar...either put down the crack or stop smoking heady sativas ..


----------



## Nnogudpunk (Aug 4, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Out with the old on with the new…
> Got loads of spare HPS lights and cool boxes would trade for some cuts, 8 are brand new unused 600w digital ballast with all! Led power for me now


How many cuttings do you need


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 4, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> Not at all what's with the hostility. Was wondering whether you acquired it from a seedbank in seedform or whether you got a clone of someone. I would like to run it. That's all. Can see from the reply that you is paranoid. Don't think you are that much of a threat on the criminal radar...either put down the crack or stop smoking heady sativas ..


Your mums crack is pretty intoxicating


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 4, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> Not at all what's with the hostility. Was wondering whether you acquired it from a seedbank in seedform or whether you got a clone of someone. I would like to run it. That's all. Can see from the reply that you is paranoid. Don't think you are that much of a threat on the criminal radar...either put down the crack or stop smoking heady sativas ..


So why didn't u say was it from seed or cutting????


----------



## scrambo (Aug 4, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> @scrambo yeah fair enough i am still learning lol. Idk what it’s like out there not tbh haven’t been in long long time the bar was pretty low at the time to be honest. Still be interested what the real estate costs is like there


Mate i wasnt trying to be a nobhead, ive done that enough times in this thread over the years, was just kinda saying walk before you run n all that but nowt wrong with having dreams.


----------



## scrambo (Aug 4, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your mums crack is pretty intoxicating


Be nice ya wanker, we carnt afford for this thread to die anymore than it has lol its a new world now ghetts il have you fucking done with a hate crime from rollie if you carry on ya cunt! Lol


----------



## Nnogudpunk (Aug 5, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your mums crack is pretty intoxicating


So is it seed or clone.. Am not arguing with you just like to know whether I can get hold of it


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes yes fuckers .
Whats been happening guys and girls been away for a while but back up and running and wondering who's still around on here whats been popping how's everyone doing ?


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone around that still has the zlh or even the royal cheese I sent a few of ya need a decent fast ending strain 1st run took me a while getting all back up and going .


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2021)

Thc247 said:


> Anyone around that still has the zlh or even the royal cheese I sent a few of ya need a decent fast ending strain 1st run took me a while getting all back up and going .


Kinda same boat as urself m8, just setting back up.... Well gathering up the stuff anyway atm


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 6, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Kinda same boat as urself m8, just setting back up.... Well gathering up the stuff anyway atm


Good to see u still about. What cuts going round these days ? 
How's family and everyone been mastergrower ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2021)

Thc247 said:


> Good to see u still about. What cuts going round these days ?
> How's family and everyone been mastergrower ?


The gg4 still about, think old baz has that and the exodus cheese still. Seems Instagram is the way to go for cuts m8, all sorts available from different folk on ther


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 6, 2021)

Thc247 said:


> Good to see u still about. What cuts going round these days ?
> How's family and everyone been mastergrower ?


I've no kids nor missus m8 but I'm all good lol! Been weird year with all this bollox goin on, find it's better just not to watch the news and get on with shit


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I've no kids nor missus m8 but I'm all good lol! Been weird year with all this bollox goin on, find it's better just not to watch the news and get on with shit


Alright man , long time no see


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 7, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Alright man , long time no see


I know m8, ain't been growing but that's goina change soon

What you got growing at the min Robbie, anything nice?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

Gmo cookies at 6 weeks, fucking stinks!!! Pure chem funk with cookie back notes, finally stopped stretching


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> So is it seed or clone.. Am not arguing with you just like to know whether I can get hold of it


Lol it was from seed that I won a while ago in a competition think it was seeds sent in by a club member then given anyway so that's all Ive for bro sorry, I'm sure breeders boutique do a smellycherry tho i coukd be wrong


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thc247 said:


> Anyone around that still has the zlh or even the royal cheese I sent a few of ya need a decent fast ending strain 1st run took me a while getting all back up and going .


I've got gmo she finishes in 12-13 weeks so real fast, u could get maybe 6 harvests a year?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

Mac1 caps cut at 6 weeks, camera doesn't do it justice! And they were runts when flipped and have minimal light cuz gmo is bullying them the big lanky bitch!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

Heres the other gmo thats too close to the light, looks like that mad strain dr grinspoon lol,she's a cunt to tame but sog would suit her great 30 of em flipped after 2 week veg 3ltr pots!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

And the infamous glue aka gg#4 doing her thing the sexy bitch, I've messd a few things up this 1st run but she still doing fine n dandy, could be better tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 8, 2021)

Then there the smellycherry buds that are like this on one plant, which is in a 3 ltr pot all the rest 5 litre


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 4961018
> Heres the other gmo thats too close to the light, looks like that mad strain dr grinspoon lol,she's a cunt to tame but sog would suit her great 30 of em flipped after 2 week veg 3ltr pots!


Looks mental that bro what's the smoke like ,


----------



## Thc247 (Aug 9, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Alright man , long time no see


Yes m8


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

phoenix58 said:


> Another UK member here  Nice idea!
> 
> Last year I found myself without homegrown for the first time in 11 years. Had a gifted Q of UK Cheese from a good mate and made it last a month! Refused to buy the crap available locally, tried a Q of local soapbar for £15 and binned it, no taste, no effect, hard as iron. Waited until I was up and running again......man did it taste good that first smoke again. Think I went without for several months.
> 
> *Its about time this damn law was changed*...criminalising otherwise honest people!


Who do you vote for? Tories are pro alcohol and Starmer lives in 1959 in his head. Greens and Lib Dems want to legalise.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 9, 2021)

Thc247 said:


> Looks mental that bro what's the smoke like ,


Not smoked yet butvits supposed to be bomb


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

That gmo looks very like skunk in its habit.


----------



## conor c (Aug 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Not smoked yet butvits supposed to be bomb


Ive had it in hybrids they were good dont think ive had a decent representation of pure gmo tho i have heard takes its time to finish as well


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 10, 2021)

Never realised this thread was bein used this way I’ve been pheno hunting for the past year where I could have picked up some fire on here …… anyone actually know what the weed “ammo” flooding the uk actually is ? Breeder wise always puzzled me it’s everywhere where I am …. I don’t like it that’s why I grow my own different strains and limited unless I find that unicorn found a beauty in sour banana sherbet at the moment tho at day 44 in photo


----------



## conor c (Aug 10, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Never realised this thread was bein used this way I’ve been pheno hunting for the past year where I could have picked up some fire on here …… anyone actually know what the weed “ammo” flooding the uk actually is ? Breeder wise always puzzled me it’s everywhere where I am …. I don’t like it that’s why I grow my own different strains and limited unless I find that unicorn found a beauty in sour banana sherbet at the moment tho at day 44 in photo


Ammo is either amnesia be it the original hypro cut thats 60 40 sat to indica or the kore cut also known as the moppel cut in reality its a supersilver haze cut then theres amnesia haze also id say thats the most common ones refered to as ammo mate


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 10, 2021)

conor c said:


> Ammo is either amnesia be it the original hypro cut thats 60 40 sat to indica or the kore cut also known as the moppel cut in reality its a supersilver haze cut then theres amnesia haze also id say thats the most common ones refered to as ammo mate


I know it’s amnesia haze being called ammo …. I was wondering what cut or breeder it is which has to be the most common commercial grown weed in the uk along with star dawg at the moment same with the star dawg anyone know what cut/breeder it is or isit just one of this things it’s not known ….. who has the original uk ammo cut ?


----------



## conor c (Aug 10, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I know it’s amnesia haze being called ammo …. I was wondering what cut or breeder it is which has to be the most common commercial grown weed in the uk along with star dawg at the moment same with the star dawg anyone know what cut/breeder it is or isit just one of this things it’s not known ….. who has the original uk ammo cut ?


Kore cut or hypro are the two most common in my experience u can get kore s1s from panik at realgorillaseeds as for hypro these days idk who would be best

As for stardawg the manny cut which is the corey haim cut just renamed is most common id say


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 10, 2021)

I'd be quite happy if I never seen or heard of stardog or ammo ever again lol


----------



## conor c (Aug 10, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I'd be quite happy if I never seen or heard of stardog or ammo ever again lol


Think its the same with many mate too much of any strain kicking about for years in mass amounts folk will just get sick of it and fancy more diversity


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 10, 2021)

conor c said:


> Think its the same with many mate too much of any strain kicking about for years in mass amounts folk will just get sick of it and fancy more diversity


South Wales been smoking ammo and dawg now for the last two years hardly anything different down here maybe some critical every few months and cheese still you want anything new gta go over the bridge to Bristol


----------



## Cycad (Aug 10, 2021)

When I first started growing I built a lean-to greenhouse at the back of my house in West Drayton. Seeds were not available but never mind, I had my own, Nigerian sativa that I brought back from there. There was an old couple living next door, Herbie (yes) and his wife Nelly. I put the plants in tomato grow bags, three to a bag, three bags. Then I went back out to Africa leaving my ole lady to look after them.
I arrived back and they were twelve feet high, with the last four feet running back and forth across the greenhouse roof like some demented vine. My wife said that Nelly commented on how marvellous my plants were, and what strain of tomato got that big? Herbie grew tomatoes but not that size... 
But worst of all: I had no idea what to do, male or female, anything, and no Net in those days. So I cut them down, removed all the big leaves and put them on newspaper in the garden, and sprayed them with rum and fermented them, because the only information I could find was growing tobacco.


----------



## conor c (Aug 10, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> South Wales been smoking ammo and dawg now for the last two years hardly anything different down here maybe some critical every few months and cheese still you want anything new gta go over the bridge to Bristol


Scotland is pretty much the same odd wee bit is different but most common is dawg or ammo it used to be cheese bluecheese more now there less common theres plenty of bs cunts put out as cali but its uk grown american genetics half the time not even cali strains lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 10, 2021)

conor c said:


> Scotland is pretty much the same odd wee bit is different but most common is dawg or ammo it used to be cheese bluecheese more now there less common theres plenty of bs cunts put out as cali but its uk grown american genetics half the time not even cali strains lol


Cali packs full of rock hard buds that bounce off the floor ….. and when you look at dispensary reviews and American breeders don’t look nothing like the packed up weed


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2021)

Thc247 said:


> Yes m8


??


----------



## conor c (Aug 10, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Cali packs full of rock hard buds that bounce off the floor ….. and when you look at dispensary reviews and American breeders don’t look nothing like the packed up weed


Pretty much mate just pgr d yank genetics with extra price tag for the privilege i wouldnt pay those prices myself for it but many do


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 11, 2021)

conor c said:


> Pretty much mate just pgr d yank genetics with extra price tag for the privilege i wouldnt pay those prices myself for it but many do


I have done and I haven’t since I bought the Oreo jars ? And the bud smoked wel but lasted ten minutes was 45 for half q since then I’ve just grown my own much easier and you know what ya getting aswell


----------



## conor c (Aug 11, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have done and I haven’t since I bought the Oreo jars ? And the bud smoked wel but lasted ten minutes was 45 for half q since then I’ve just grown my own much easier and you know what ya getting aswell


Theres some people paying up to 80 a half q for supposed cali up here its fucking sad aint like theres a shortage either so fuck knows why people would pay that clearly they have more money than sense just grow yer own and be done with it exactly mate


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I know m8, ain't been growing but that's goina change soon
> 
> What you got growing at the min Robbie, anything nice?


Not at the minute mate , well technically I do but nothing in flower lol ... 
Had some nice runs over last 12 months , GMO , slurricaine , banana stardawg , sowa skittles , blue cheese ... Few others ... 

Got 3 big mums at minute .. black lime reserve , Kandy kush , watermelon zskittles. 

Got some exo , mac1, Afghani , super skunk , and cheesy puffs vegging.... 

Had a nightmare about 3 months back and lost alot of my keeper cuts man , psycho , livers , brightside cheese, blue cheese, GMO , slurricaine , suicide cheese , M16 and AK47 

What you planning to do this run or you already popped some beans ?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2021)

Here some shots of the GMO run , and some pics of hash I've been making recently


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have done and I haven’t since I bought the Oreo jars ? And the bud smoked wel but lasted ten minutes was 45 for half q since then I’ve just grown my own much easier and you know what ya getting aswell





conor c said:


> Theres some people paying up to 80 a half q for supposed cali up here its fucking sad aint like theres a shortage either so fuck knows why people would pay that clearly they have more money than sense just grow yer own and be done with it exactly mate



What's all this half q nonsense about lol it's called a 8th 

And anyone who pays 80 a 8th is a fucking idiot ... I'll do it em for 75 lmao


----------



## conor c (Aug 11, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> What's all this half q nonsense about lol it's called a 8th
> 
> And anyone who pays 80 a 8th is a fucking idiot ... I'll do it em for 75 lmao


100 % agree there a idiot its daylight robbery


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Not at the minute mate , well technically I do but nothing in flower lol ...
> Had some nice runs over last 12 months , GMO , slurricaine , banana stardawg , sowa skittles , blue cheese ... Few others ...
> 
> Got 3 big mums at minute .. black lime reserve , Kandy kush , watermelon zskittles.
> ...


You've a fair few strains there m8, I had a few oz of that watermelon skittles a couple month back, was tasty as fuck. 
I've hopefully got a few clones coming in maybe 5 weeks, blueberry vintage and apple fritters. Goina be a first for leds for me this run


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 12, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Here some shots of the GMO run , and some pics of hash I've been making recently
> 
> View attachment 4963228View attachment 4963229View attachment 4963230View attachment 4963231View attachment 4963232View attachment 4963233View attachment 4963234


 I've seen so much hash about online lately, goina have to buy a bit, some real nice looking oily stuff too


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 12, 2021)

What is a good organic feed for cannabis that is used in uk


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 12, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Here some shots of the GMO run , and some pics of hash I've been making recently
> 
> View attachment 4963228View attachment 4963229View attachment 4963230View attachment 4963231View attachment 4963232View attachment 4963233View attachment 4963234


Gmo seeds or a clone how can I get some ??


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I've seen so much hash about online lately, goina have to buy a bit, some real nice looking oily stuff too


I bought some awhile back but I didn't rate it , it was ok but not the seller was making out , it was a sample pack of 5 different hashes , not one of them was as good as some home made bubble... The smells and tastes where on point but just not potent enough.


----------



## scrambo (Aug 13, 2021)

I use to love me some decent hash, i no most home made bubble n extracts etc are stronger, but that flavour of a bit high grade Moroccan hash, 00, king husein etc i no they are just pretty much generic names for just good qaulity Moroccan hash but that old skool flavour i do miss, aint had any for years now.


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 13, 2021)

I've got mesel a bit of gorilla hash coming next week, supposed to be nice stuff, I'll thro a pic up when it lands..... Same here as u scrambo, just love the taste of some nice hash, looking forward to it


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 13, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> What is a good organic feed for cannabis that is used in uk


This is what I use pal ... It's all organic , 1 - 2 spoonsfull ontop of pot then just mix it in abit and water with plain water , just add another spoon full every other week or sooner if plants start to look hungry ... Peice of piss


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gmo at about 48 days?? A few days before 7 week.....yes boys zoom in for a hard on! The smell is intense like carbon filter killer intense,I had chem d and that was really bad smell wise, but this is x2 the funk , the smells sticks to the back of your throat, she's a wild horse to tame but i reckon once dialled she's a winner!!! Sea of.greean id say 18 under a good light flip em when 24 inch tall and thats it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Smelly cherry at same timing, she bulking and looking very skunky to me with hairs n that, red and pink hues are coming out mainly on lowers but its there bleeding on tops, smell is pure funky sweet lemony haze but more lemon and dank than haze


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gg4 showing her bud structure and frost, they all gonna bulk up for thext 4 weeks now! Get all fat n sweaty!! Just how I like my big girls


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Mac1 caps cut, pi s don't do it justice it just smothered with thc like old school nebula!!! Terps arnt amazing bit tastes better than smell and its a knockout smoke tested over 40%thc by some growers


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 14, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 4965302View attachment 4965303View attachment 4965304
> Gmo at about 48 days?? A few days before 7 week.....yes boys zoom in for a hard on! The smell is intense like carbon filter killer intense,I had chem d and that was really bad smell wise, but this is x2 the funk , the smells sticks to the back of your throat, she's a wild horse to tame but i reckon once dialled she's a winner!!! Sea of.greean id say 18 under a good light flip em when 24 inch tall and thats it


Where can I find these cuts too ? Im
Still pheno hunting seeds and getting good plants but not that unicorn


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Where can I find these cuts too ? Im
> Still pheno hunting seeds and getting good plants but not that unicorn


Yeh bitcoin bro or some kind of exchange


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 14, 2021)

You wanna


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh bitcoin bro or some kind of exchange


 Wanna swap ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> You wanna
> 
> Wanna swap ?


What u got?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 14, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What u got?


Sour banana sherbet at 49 days all milky no ambers ….. 
and I’ve got a blue gelato 41 I’ve grown from seed in my tent and money


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Ant take cash would have to be bitcoin thru swissborg the app


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

Plants look good tho bro lemme know what they smoke like


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 14, 2021)

My cuts are certi u know what ur gonna get


----------



## conor c (Aug 14, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> What is a good organic feed for cannabis that is used in uk


Usually use bio bizz


----------



## scrambo (Aug 14, 2021)

conor c said:


> Usually use bio bizz


 Use to love bio bizz mate, smoked so many people same strains of the thread all grown different ways and bio bizz nutes and soil is still me best taste, not yield no, or keeping the plant healthy if you follow the chart but deffo best taste


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2021)

GMO is alright but nothing special , you get sick of it quickly if it's all you have , it's potent but there's nothing unique about it , it's just another chem / cookie / type strain that the yanks love to hype 

My cut is the SMF cut


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 15, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> GMO is alright but nothing special , you get sick of it quickly if it's all you have , it's potent but there's nothing unique about it , it's just another chem / cookie / type strain that the yanks love to hype
> 
> My cut is the SMF cut


I just need some advice of where to acquire these famed cuts I’ve just signed up to Instagram and having a look on there but what’s real and what’s fakes


----------



## conor c (Aug 15, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Use to love bio bizz mate, smoked so many people same strains of the thread all grown different ways and bio bizz nutes and soil is still me best taste, not yield no, or keeping the plant healthy if you follow the chart but deffo best taste


Exactly its the only organic bottled nutes ive found that make the end product taste as good as it should imo tho i do use blackstrap molasses as a boost too mind you and biobizz is mostly vinasse based as well and always soil/compost for me


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I just need some advice of where to acquire these famed cuts I’ve just signed up to Instagram and having a look on there but what’s real and what’s fakes


You can't just acquire them buddy , you can't just ask everytime someone posts a GMO photo lol ... I got mine from growers over the pond that I've known and traded with for over 10 yrs ..
I've been growing since 99/00 and in that time I've made some good friends and networks all over the world , that's how I know that what I have can be trusted to be what I'm told it is ... 

You can buy clones in UK via IG or other methods but you are always taking the sellers word as that's what they are.
People in UK seem to rip people off with clones and that's one of the problems with the weed market over here ... 
Used to be that those in the know shared what they had with others in the know , not just to anyone who wants to put there hands in there pockets .
The average Joe couldn't get the elite clones or cuts and it made it special when a few Oz of exo or ak47 or whatever came through an area ... Then certain growers got greedy and started selling clones to anyone and everyone who was willing to pay and the market got saturated with everyone growing the same stuff ... Shit growers could grow elite clones and sell it just for name value but because the growers didn't know what they where doing the results where shit and you got wank quality cheese , or gg4 whatever and then people started saying the clone only elites arn't really that good when it was the shotty growers fucking them up ... 

I don't agree with people that sell clones , I think it takes the piss and spoils the market. Nothing special about a clone when everyone has it or has access to it 
... I've never sold a clone for cash and I've never paid cash for a clone , I get mine through trust and building a relationship ... 

Some won't like that but I don't care


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2021)

I've started growing venus flytrap plants....i wonder what they smoke like .


----------



## budman111 (Aug 17, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I've started growing venus flytrap plants....i wonder what they smoke like . View attachment 4966927


Why is it not in the middle of the pot?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 17, 2021)

conor c said:


> Exactly its the only organic bottled nutes ive found that make the end product taste as good as it should imo tho i do use blackstrap molasses as a boost too mind you and biobizz is mostly vinasse based as well and always soil/compost for me


I get some very nice results with Plant Magic old timers. Can dry a bud in couple days and it won’t be harsh to smoke. Although that’s partly down to not over feeding it as well lol


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 17, 2021)

budman111 said:


> Why is it not in the middle of the pot?


... It was chasing a fly.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 17, 2021)

conor c said:


> Theres some people paying up to 80 a half q for supposed cali up here its fucking sad aint like theres a shortage either so fuck knows why people would pay that clearly they have more money than sense just grow yer own and be done with it exactly mate


Pretty tins!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 17, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> You can't just acquire them buddy , you can't just ask everytime someone posts a GMO photo lol ... I got mine from growers over the pond that I've known and traded with for over 10 yrs ..
> I've been growing since 99/00 and in that time I've made some good friends and networks all over the world , that's how I know that what I have can be trusted to be what I'm told it is ...
> 
> You can buy clones in UK via IG or other methods but you are always taking the sellers word as that's what they are.
> ...


AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## budman111 (Aug 18, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> ... It was chasing a fly.


Nah, that was his running beans


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 18, 2021)

I hear 20,000 Afghanistan folks are coming to the UK, I'm opening up Alan's Snackbar.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 18, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I hear 20,000 Afghanistan folks are coming to the UK, I'm opening up Alan's Snackbar.


Be more than that if the SNP have their way!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 18, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I hear 20,000 Afghanistan folks are coming to the UK, I'm opening up Alan's Snackbar.


We need to close our borders and send them all to the US , I'm not trying to be racist or anything but we just don't have the space and the US has loads of empty land . The fucking US started the Afghan bullshit and now we are going to suffer for it!

Russia is now backing them aswell , this shit isn't starting to look good !


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Be more than that if the SNP have their way!


Need some cheap labour from somewhere :/


----------



## conor c (Aug 19, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> We need to close our borders and send them all to the US , I'm not trying to be racist or anything but we just don't have the space and the US has loads of empty land . The fucking US started the Afghan bullshit and now we are going to suffer for it!
> 
> Russia is now backing them aswell , this shit isn't starting to look good !


You know Scotland and Wales we aint like England we aint over populated yet plenty of space mate


----------



## jondamon (Aug 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> You know Scotland and Wales we aint like England we aint over populated yet plenty of space mate


Especially wales lol.

loads of mountain ranges we can pitch them a tent up in. Lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Especially wales lol.
> 
> loads of mountain ranges we can pitch them a tent up in. Lol.


There’s about 2 miles of mountain between my village and the next loads of room for tents and caravans


----------



## Leeski (Aug 19, 2021)

They could stay in my garden as long as they pay me with landrace beans


----------



## conor c (Aug 19, 2021)

Leeski said:


> They could stay in my garden as long as they pay me with landrace beans


Im just glad i got a pile of em already wouldnt say no to more tho lol .

The taliban aint good for weed culture so its bad news on that front for sure nevermind the obvious how they treat people etc plus its typical uk and us politics aint it tho we love destabilising countrys and robbing em blind then leaving em in a shit show all those lifes wasted and for what to go to the next place to do the same thing again sorry for the rant lads lol just pisses me off and that still i guess it makes a change from only covid on the news tho dont it


----------



## jondamon (Aug 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> Im just glad i got a pile of em already wouldnt say no to more tho lol .
> 
> The taliban aint good for weed culture so its bad news on that front for sure nevermind the obvious how they treat people etc plus its typical uk and us politics aint it tho we love destabilising countrys and robbing em blind then leaving em in a shit show all those lifes wasted and for what to go to the next place to do the same thing again sorry for the rant lads lol just pisses me off and that still i guess it makes a change from only covid on the news tho dont it


Don’t forget the billions of pounds that have gone into it for the last 20 years.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 19, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> There’s about 2 miles of mountain between my village and the next loads of room for tents and caravans


Same every village around me has fields upon fields separating them lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 19, 2021)

I prefer cows in my fields, not tents full of refugees.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> Im just glad i got a pile of em already wouldnt say no to more tho lol .
> 
> The taliban aint good for weed culture so its bad news on that front for sure nevermind the obvious how they treat people etc plus its typical uk and us politics aint it tho we love destabilising countrys and robbing em blind then leaving em in a shit show all those lifes wasted and for what to go to the next place to do the same thing again sorry for the rant lads lol just pisses me off and that still i guess it makes a change from only covid on the news tho dont it


There is lithium out in Afghanistan so we’re probably gna go back there sooner or later


----------



## conor c (Aug 19, 2021)

...


Liamp1603 said:


> There is lithium out in Afghanistan so we’re probably gna go back there sooner or later


Among other shit yeah and probably it would not suprise me


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 20, 2021)

There's batteries in them there hills.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Gmo stinking like dogshit and b.o but in the best way possible, its pure chem so far terps have taken over !!!!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 20, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 4969047View attachment 4969048
> Gmo stinking like dogshit and b.o but in the best way possible, its pure chem so far terps have taken over !!!!


Dogshit and b o terps sounds bumping that does


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Gg4, so glad to have her back after all these years, big respect and shout out to the lads that made this happen you both know who u are!!! Fucking love the lads on here! Proper fucking geezers


----------



## Leeski (Aug 20, 2021)

That thing is popping mate looks mint fire


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Smellycherry looking about done and not 8bweeks yet, might have to take these out the tent in a week or so


----------



## Leeski (Aug 20, 2021)

What you under leds?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Dogshit and b o terps sounds bumping that does


Haha yeh its only thing I can say it smells like but mixed with amazing cannabis smell lol, like chem d but loads better


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Leeski said:


> What you under leds?


Yeh man maxibright 480w pro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Mac 1 pics don't do it justice to be fair, and she is being bullied out of light by the big gmo lady


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> I prefer cows in my fields, not tents full of refugees.


Man after my own heart!!!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 20, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Haha yeh its only thing I can say it smells like but mixed with amazing cannabis smell lol, like chem d but loads better


I had some chemdawg before and it was the loudest bud I’ve ever smelt got a z of it and I had to keep it double bagged in my attic just to hide the smell unreal nose on it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I had some chemdawg before and it was the loudest bud I’ve ever smelt got a z of it and I had to keep it double bagged in my attic just to hide the smell unreal nose on it


Yeh well this is next level and she got 3 qeek to go and dry still so can only imagine the funk once dried


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 20, 2021)

And no microwaving buds on here ok!!! Inseen someone say it and no!!! No no no noooooo! That's worthy of a dry slap


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 20, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And no microwaving buds on here ok!!! Inseen someone say it and no!!! No no no noooooo! That's worthy of a dry slap


Why would someone do that ? I’ve heard of quick drying but that’s really bad


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

What fan set ups are folk running in here, looking something quiet? Anyone using any nice fan controllers? Fucking spent hours last night looking and I'm still no further forward lol...... Anyone using the ac infinty fans?


----------



## Leeski (Aug 21, 2021)

Infinity cloudline fans mate best fans ever owned very quiet and not stupid money I run 4” intake then 6” with phresh carbon filter can’t fault either


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Infinity cloudline fans mate best fans ever owned very quiet and not stupid money I run 4” intake then 6” with phresh carbon filter can’t fault either
> View attachment 4969402


Is that just the simple speed controllers your using? Think the temp/humidity controller they do arnt meant to be great. What size is ur space m8?


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

I was thinking the 8" and the 4" with them speed controllers would do my job, 8" is overkill but might use it in a room down the line


----------



## Leeski (Aug 21, 2021)

Yer just speed controllers that come as standard with the fans -the 67 master controller has some issues apparently I’m in 5x5 they work great think they have 10 different speeds -very quiet and powerful on full blast could suck a pool ball through a McDonald’s straw


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Yer just speed controllers that come as standard with the fans -the 67 master controller has some issues apparently I’m in 5x5 they work great think they have 10 different speeds -very quiet and powerful on full blast could suck a pool ball through a McDonald’s straw


I'm in a 5x5 as well m8, but as I say, might be used somewhere else down the line. What lights u running in ur 5 x 5?


----------



## Leeski (Aug 21, 2021)

Im testing Mars hydro 300tsw 450w at the wall 
In there 5x5 just finished run with there 300w in 4x4


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Im testing Mars hydro 300tsw 450w at the wall
> In there 5x5 just finished run with there 300w in 4x4


Think that's my fans sorted then, get them ordered then it's just my light and wer good to go. Wish I could just pick everything up but here in NI the stores just dont have what I want


----------



## jondamon (Aug 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 4969047View attachment 4969048
> Gmo stinking like dogshit and b.o but in the best way possible, its pure chem so far terps have taken over !!!!


Pic 1 looks like you have some thrips damage and some 1st or 2nd Instar larvae on the leaves.

did you know?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 21, 2021)

conor c said:


> You know Scotland and Wales we aint like England we aint over populated yet plenty of space mate


They dont end up in Scotland or Wales though , majority end up in England... So you think we have space for 20,000+ more immigrants ontop of the 2.5 million that apply for a visa ONCE already here every year and not including those that are here illegally without visas ... 
It's Americas war ... They have spare land that is 10x the size of the whole UK , why are we ONCE AGAIN as a country having to take on immigrants.... Again not being racist but where are they supposed to go ? I dont see all the refugee and asylum centres when I visit Wales or Scotland , I see plenty when I work in Birmingham, Manchester , Nottingham , Bristol , Coventry , Milton Keynes , Leeds, Sunderland , Luton etc ....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 21, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Think that's my fans sorted then, get them ordered then it's just my light and wer good to go. Wish I could just pick everything up but here in NI the stores just dont have what I want


I can recommend kingbrite LEDs on Alibaba mate , they are exactly the same as the hlg lights , use the same diodoes etc but 800% cheaper .... They will custom spectrum if you want and will add in IR and UV ... Prices can't be beaten and they have a great customer service , I know at least 15 people that have used them including myself. 
I've been using them for past 3yrs now and had great service and great results


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Pic 1 looks like you have some thrips damage and some 1st or 2nd Instar larvae on the leaves.
> 
> did you know?


Your bag on! Good eye u have sir, I've battling them since i got the cut bn doing my head in! Only the gmonis affected tho not seen any thrips or thrip damage on any other plants. Pain in the srse they are, have u any tips for getting rid?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I was thinking the 8" and the 4" with them speed controllers would do my job, 8" is overkill but might use it in a room down the line


Cat beat the rvk's bro they run quiet and last forever, if u want super quiet acoustic is the wa, but can't beat an 8" rvk they suck like a Taiwanese hooker


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your bag on! Good eye u have sir, I've battling them since i got the cut bn doing my head in! Only the gmonis affected tho not seen any thrips or thrip damage on any other plants. Pain in the srse they are, have u any tips for getting rid?


Alright mate , I've been battling thrips , seem to of finally got rid of them.... Nothing worked except yellow sticky pads to catch the flying thrips and this bacillus thuringiensis stuff , I don't think you can get it over here though I ordered it online , it's like a soil with microorganisms in that kills the thrip lavee alot of friends abroad recommended it after trying shit loads of stuff ... This actually worked lol

This is what I got from Latvia online


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 21, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Alright mate , I've been battling thrips , seem to of finally got rid of them.... Nothing worked except yellow sticky pads to catch the flying thrips and this bacillus thuringiensis stuff , I don't think you can get it over here though I ordered it online , it's like a soil with microorganisms in that kills the thrip lavee alot of friends abroad recommended it after trying shit loads of stuff ... This actually worked lol
> 
> This is what I got from Latvia online
> 
> View attachment 4969638View attachment 4969639


I got some spinosad delivered from across the pond. Smashed those thrips in like a couple days.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your bag on! Good eye u have sir, I've battling them since i got the cut bn doing my head in! Only the gmonis affected tho not seen any thrips or thrip damage on any other plants. Pain in the srse they are, have u any tips for getting rid?


I got a bottle of killer mite off root2success.com done the job spraying every other day in veg Dno about flower tho it left a waxy residue on the leaves said that’s how it killed the fuckers horrible little things ain’t they …. Out of a bag of bio buzz all mix mine came from I carnt trust soil since coco all the way for me now


----------



## Leeski (Aug 21, 2021)

What you feeding/nutes in coco please ?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> What you feeding/nutes in coco please ?


Cx horticulture a and b , maxicrop seaweed extract for veg
Cx horticulture Mighty bloom and headmaster for flower 

ph at around 5.9 - 6.4 max


----------



## Leeski (Aug 21, 2021)

Cheers m8 also what coco mix you in ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Alright mate , I've been battling thrips , seem to of finally got rid of them.... Nothing worked except yellow sticky pads to catch the flying thrips and this bacillus thuringiensis stuff , I don't think you can get it over here though I ordered it online , it's like a soil with microorganisms in that kills the thrip lavee alot of friends abroad recommended it after trying shit loads of stuff ... This actually worked lol
> 
> This is what I got from Latvia online
> 
> View attachment 4969638View attachment 4969639


Go on lad cheers mate, them thrips are fuckers and relentless


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I got some spinosad delivered from across the pond. Smashed those thrips in like a couple days.


Yeh man thats what my guy from the states said to get but can't get it over here I'll have to get him to send me some


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> What you feeding/nutes in coco please ?


I use shogun coco a and b and sumo boost and pk warrior for flower, plus liquid seaweed from Wilkos! The plants love the liquid seaweed u can use it as a foiler spray too


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Cheers m8 also what coco mix you in ?


I don’t know the brand my local hydro sell a black bag coco perlite mix probably about 70/30 
I’ve used ecothrive lite in the past which is a good mix come with pre mixed insect frass in it aswell which is a bonus


----------



## scrambo (Aug 21, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> What fan set ups are folk running in here, looking something quiet? Anyone using any nice fan controllers? Fucking spent hours last night looking and I'm still no further forward lol...... Anyone using the ac infinty fans?


Mate i aint grown for years but back in the day i member being in my local grow shop and i had a look at them boxed acoustic fans, big boxed up things they was and had controls for fan speed, when i turned the fucker up it was far from silent.......lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Mate i aint grown for years but back in the day i member being in my local grow shop and i had a look at them boxed acoustic fans, big boxed up things they was and had controls for fan speed, when i turned the fucker up it was far from silent.......lol


My old set up was an s and p td silent fan, supposed to be one of the quietest, great fan but expensive and only works with certain controllers.... I'm indecisive as fuck and yous are trying to change my mind again lol.... Goin with the ac infinity fans this time


----------



## scrambo (Aug 21, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> My old set up was an s and p td silent fan, supposed to be one of the quietest, great fan but expensive and only works with certain controllers.... I'm indecisive as fuck and yous are trying to change my mind again lol.... Goin with the ac infinity fans this time


Mate unless shit has changed alot since i was at it, i dont think none of the so called silent fans are all that "silent" when on full power etc. Just get what ever is best at the mo but its still gonna make some noise no matter what u pay.

Go Led aswel mate, am seeing some lovely led grows nowdays its the way forward so it seems, and less heat so smaller fan an less noise


----------



## Mastergrow (Aug 21, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Mate unless shit has changed alot since i was at it, i dont think none of the so called silent fans are all that "silent" when on full power etc. Just get what ever is best at the mo but its still gonna make some noise no matter what u pay.
> 
> Go Led aswel mate, am seeing some lovely led grows nowdays its the way forward so it seems, and less heat so smaller fan an less noise


If I was goin hps I could be set up by now lol, I've lights and all there from before..... Def goin for a luxx 645w led


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

U know it's a banger lads, ur gay if u don't like it, she needs that steady hand hahaha


----------



## jondamon (Aug 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Your bag on! Good eye u have sir, I've battling them since i got the cut bn doing my head in! Only the gmonis affected tho not seen any thrips or thrip damage on any other plants. Pain in the srse they are, have u any tips for getting rid?


To be honest mate I’ve only ever battled them once.

and yes I defeated them. I was in veg and used hot shot no pest strip along with spinosad spray for around 7 days.

I don’t advocate doing this with flowering plants as the gas given off by hot shots has dychlorvos in it which is carcinogenic.

from research (of the V1’s) the gas does break down quickly in the air which is why it’s advised to seal your grow (shut off fans etc) to allow the gas to penetrate the room space.

then seal it back up once the problem is resolved.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> My old set up was an s and p td silent fan, supposed to be one of the quietest, great fan but expensive and only works with certain controllers.... I'm indecisive as fuck and yous are trying to change my mind again lol.... Goin with the ac infinity fans this time


Ooooooooooohhhhhhhh fucked it shag lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> To be honest mate I’ve only ever battled them once.
> 
> and yes I defeated them. I was in veg and used hot shot no pest strip along with spinosad spray for around 7 days.
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, yeh inwont spray or do anything apart from pluck leaves and kill as many as I can 3 wek left so shud be alright as long as inkeep.on top, then next run full clean get rid of tent dip clonesnin solution and shud be good


----------



## jondamon (Aug 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers bro, yeh inwont spray or do anything apart from pluck leaves and kill as many as I can 3 wek left so shud be alright as long as inkeep.on top, then next run full clean get rid of tent dip clonesnin solution and shud be good


No worries man. As long as numbers aren’t insane they shouldnt fuck the crop.

2 week quarantine away from general grow will help for next time and some good IPM when receiving clones.

Citric acid is good for pests.

don’t ask me for concentrations etc as I haven’t used it. But a grower on RIU swears by it and I value his word.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cheers bro, yeh inwont spray or do anything apart from pluck leaves and kill as many as I can 3 wek left so shud be alright as long as inkeep.on top, then next run full clean get rid of tent dip clonesnin solution and shud be good


Just found this.

Citric Acid is a colorless, crystalline carboxylic acid found in almost all citrus fruits and plants. This acid was first extracted in 1784 by a Swedish chemist, but not until recently has it been used for the control of many insects. Citric acid is a contact killer and needs to be applied directly to the insect to be effective. Since it is an acid it can be harmful to plant material, so use it in a weak mix. Citric acid is often mixed with Isopropyl alcohol to make a spray that dehydrates and kills on contact. Orange Guard makes a water based spray or you can most certainly make your own. Simply mix around 3 teaspoons of powdered citric acid per quart of water and spray the plants, particularly the undersides of the leaves where they tend to congregate.

To use lemon juice instead of citric acid proper, mix 4 tsp. lemon juice, one cup of water and one cup Isopropyl alcohol in a trigger spray bottle. Spray the mixture on plant leaves being attacked by aphids.

No citric acid to be found? A simple spray of Isopropyl alcohol can work! Use 1 part alcohol to 2 parts water and spray away. This is probably one of the most affordable organic methods to control spider mites and kills them on contact.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 22, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> What fan set ups are folk running in here, looking something quiet? Anyone using any nice fan controllers? Fucking spent hours last night looking and I'm still no further forward lol...... Anyone using the ac infinty fans?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbulb (Aug 22, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Go on lad cheers mate, them thrips are fuckers and relentless


I got predetors mites from dragon fly in the UK and thet were the only thing that got thrips out of my shed/grow


----------



## Fishbulb (Aug 22, 2021)

Leeski said:


> What you feeding/nutes in coco please ?


Mega crop and moon shine start to finish with auto pots


----------



## Leeski (Aug 22, 2021)

Cheers for all the info on coco & nutes have grown many methods from hempy buckets to living soil never tried coco think i have missed a trick defo on my to do list cheers chaps


----------



## Fishbulb (Aug 22, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Cheers for all the info on coco & nutes have grown many methods from hempy buckets to living soil never tried coco think i have missed a trick defo on my to do list cheers chaps


No worries at all. 

I started to use auto pots 8 years ago and the only thing I change was from peat moss and perlite to bags of 60/40 Coco/ clay balls and fabric bags.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyone grown any bubba strains ? I have a bubba’s gift and I Dno what to make of the smell ? It’s just not weed smell it’s i Dno how to explain it not smelt weed like it before it looks good tho ?


----------



## conor c (Aug 22, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone grown any bubba strains ? I have a bubba’s gift and I Dno what to make of the smell ? It’s just not weed smell it’s i Dno how to explain it not smelt weed like it before it looks good tho ?


Yeah if its real its decent bubba to me smells like cofee almost chocolate and a sweet kushy hashy thing some 98 s1 phenos got a lime thing going on too its good smoke not a huge yielder so be better in hybrids that way for sure


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 22, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yeah if its real its decent bubba to me smells like cofee almost chocolate and a sweet kushy hashy thing some 98 s1 phenos got a lime thing going on too its good smoke not a huge yielder so be better in hybrids that way for sure


Yh it ain’t going to yield much the nuggets are small but they’re rock solid and I never fort of a hashy smell … it don’t help I got a gelato next to it which is pure oranges and overpowering everything in the room but it deffo is summit different carnt wait to smoke or see how it differs in taste to smell


----------



## scrambo (Sep 8, 2021)

Bloody el this thread is dead.........

Anyone died? Been nicked?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 8, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Bloody el this thread is dead.........
> 
> Anyone died? Been nicked?


Bin on trim jail


----------



## scrambo (Sep 8, 2021)

Fuck that trimming shit, best and worst part of a grow imo, worst one i ever did was a long time ago and i thought taking some speed would help me with a 30+ oz trim. It didnt help much tho, i got so paranoid i couldn't even listen to the radio cause i thought it sounded like police sirens lol then just sat in the corner of the room wigging the fuck out trimming, fun times.......lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 9, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Fuck that trimming shit, best and worst part of a grow imo, worst one i ever did was a long time ago and i thought taking some speed would help me with a 30+ oz trim. It didnt help much tho, i got so paranoid i couldn't even listen to the radio cause i thought it sounded like police sirens lol then just sat in the corner of the room wigging the fuck out trimming, fun times.......lol


i know this is the last time with the snips I’m investing in a trim bag I’ve seen a few strains done with it and I think it’s the way forward really


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2021)

What's up you wankers. Wheres @zeddd at. What's good brother, how you been?


----------



## scrambo (Sep 9, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> i know this is the last time with the snips I’m investing in a trim bag I’ve seen a few strains done with it and I think it’s the way forward really


 Trimming sucks lol whats a "trim bag"?

Alot of the trimming machines etc are really rough with the buds from what i remember years ago.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 9, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Trimming sucks lol whats a "trim bag"?
> 
> Alot of the trimming machines etc are really rough with the buds from what i remember years ago.


That’s a trim bag a friend has one and the finish is good I think really good watch videos of it on YouTube great investment and time saver


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Trimming sucks lol whats a "trim bag"?
> 
> Alot of the trimming machines etc are really rough with the buds from what i remember years ago.


Them wet spin trimmers made the weed smell like cut grass, handy for trimming weight if you have to shift lots and are lazy, they do trim ozs in seconds, but quality is severely affected imo.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 9, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Bloody el this thread is dead.........
> 
> Anyone died? Been nicked?


Both


----------



## urbanfunk (Sep 9, 2021)

My gorilla zkittles
Just started week 6


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 9, 2021)

urbanfunk said:


> My gorilla zkittles
> Just started week 6
> View attachment 4983504View attachment 4983505View attachment 4983506


What's the cover on the pot for and how do you manage water/feed it?

Cheers!


----------



## urbanfunk (Sep 9, 2021)

The cover on the pot is just the stuff you put under decking to stop the weeds growing but I use it to stop fungus Nats etc from laying eggs in the soil.. water passes straight thru it


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 9, 2021)

urbanfunk said:


> My gorilla zkittles
> Just started week 6
> View attachment 4983504View attachment 4983505View attachment 4983506


That’s a big plant what was the veg time on it


----------



## urbanfunk (Sep 9, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> That’s a big plant what was the veg time on it


8 weeks from seed mate


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 10, 2021)

urbanfunk said:


> 8 weeks from seed mate


I like that I’ve tried growing vegging thay long and just carnt get it like that I think a clone I would not seed tho I just grew out barneys blue gelato and it is fire I’ve had the gorilla skittles before off a friend and that was fire too Barneys end product is good on the Cali strains I think


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 10, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I like that I’ve tried growing vegging thay long and just carnt get it like that I think a clone I would not seed tho I just grew out barneys blue gelato and it is fire I’ve had the gorilla skittles before off a friend and that was fire too Barneys end product is good on the Cali strains I think


All down to the size of the pot, veg for 8 weeks with a 15 ltr or bigger bigger pot from the start and get monster plants from seed


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 10, 2021)

Scrog is coming along nicely


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Here some shots of the GMO run , and some pics of hash I've been making recently
> 
> View attachment 4963228View attachment 4963229View attachment 4963230View attachment 4963231View attachment 4963232View attachment 4963233View attachment 4963234


Looks quality.
Is that soapbar though? lol j/k.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 10, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> All down to the size of the pot, veg for 8 weeks with a 15 ltr or bigger bigger pot from the start and get monster plants from seed


Im
Going to try two plants to fill a 5x5 this run and scrog side to side I’ve found a good pheno which produces good dense bud what size pot would you recommend im restricted on height tho as it’s a loft tent ?


----------



## jondamon (Sep 10, 2021)

I’ve been busy trimming and hanging trimming and hanging lol.

Also been hanging a new light. The @MarsHydrofactory FC-3000 to cover my almost 3x3 scrog and get rid of the 400w HPS setup (just put it away)

just found out thanks to the price rise of Elec and Gas that my monthly is going up from £164pm to around £203pm fucking robbing bastards.


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 10, 2021)

I just bought a set of those scales off amazon, in green, good shizz for a tenner


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 11, 2021)

DST said:


> Looks quality.
> Is that soapbar though? lol j/k.


Soap bar for the win ... If it's not full of plastic and rat poison is it even hash though


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 11, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Im
> Going to try two plants to fill a 5x5 this run and scrog side to side I’ve found a good pheno which produces good dense bud what size pot would you recommend im restricted on height tho as it’s a loft tent ?


Use 18/20ltr pots , top the fuck out of each plant every 3 or 4 days , keep your net about a foot above the top of pots and bend them under the net until your net if 3/4 full , then flip to 12/12 and use the next 2 weeks to fill in the last quarter of the net .. 
You would probably have 4 foot space from top of canapy to top of tent in loft set up doing that so plenty of room for the light to get close to the plants and then keep raising the lights as the buds increase


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 11, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone grown any bubba strains ? I have a bubba’s gift and I Dno what to make of the smell ? It’s just not weed smell it’s i Dno how to explain it not smelt weed like it before it looks good tho ?


Depending on the bubba , your going to get burnt rubber , coffee , chocolate , hash , incense and my favourite is the new tennis ball type smell lol 
Plenty of fucked up smells in the bubba's hahah


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Soap bar for the win ... If it's not full of plastic and rat poison is it even hash though


if you ain't coughing a lung up its deffo not the Bar!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2021)

if anyones interested in following yet another grow thread..




__





Garden under the sea


This thread is for all things from my garden and home. Anyone is free to follow along if you like. There will be pics and waffle about beer, whisky, food, and Lego (yes I am a nerd), and of course my fave 2 things (not including my wife and kids)..gardening and weed! After last years lock...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 11, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Depending on the bubba , your going to get burnt rubber , coffee , chocolate , hash , incense and my favourite is the new tennis ball type smell lol
> Plenty of fucked up smells in the bubba's hahah


It’s a kind of meaty smell I’d say more than anything it’s definitely different to what you’d think weed should smell like


----------



## zeddd (Sep 11, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> It’s a kind of meaty smell I’d say more than anything it’s definitely different to what you’d think weed should smell like


You sure it’s not that strain Big Mac?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 11, 2021)

zeddd said:


> You sure it’s not that strain Big Mac?


Yh it was a hso freebie bubba’s gift smells meaty that’s the only thing I could describe it as


----------



## led1k (Sep 11, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Scrog is coming along nicely
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983921View attachment 4983922View attachment 4983923View attachment 4983924


I love the ecstatic roots!  What humidity are you at (in general and if possible near the pot level)?


----------



## conor c (Sep 12, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Depending on the bubba , your going to get burnt rubber , coffee , chocolate , hash , incense and my favourite is the new tennis ball type smell lol
> Plenty of fucked up smells in the bubba's hahah


Funny you say that i never pick up rubber in bubba even tho its a og cross and i do notice it in most og strains just shows you smell is very relative to the individual i suppose


----------



## zeddd (Sep 12, 2021)

@scrambo, seems like we are all still here, it’s your shout


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2021)

zeddd said:


> @scrambo, seems like we are all still here, it’s your shout


you back growing zeddd?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 13, 2021)

Friday....

I was just starting with bend/flattening the canopy out to net it down.
 
They'd been tied over a couple of weeks ago to get the bushy effect... 

Sunday...


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

DST said:


> you back growing zeddd?


Only by proxy, last lot decided to defoliate, turn the fan off at night then replace the hps with some tiny led in late flower,all without telling me but they managed to get it to 10 weeks. They were reading about growing on the internet, ffs


----------



## conor c (Sep 13, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Only by proxy, last lot decided to defoliate, turn the fan off at night then replace the hps with some tiny led in late flower,all without telling me but they managed to get it to 10 weeks. They were reading about growing on the internet, ffs


I feel you for all the good the net does it sure can do alot of damage as well with alot of bullshit and misinformation but hey ho hopefully they learn from there mistakes sometimes u gotta let people do it for themselves till they fuck it then they ask for your advice again lol hopefully they aint did to much damage mate


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2021)

zeddd said:


> They were reading about growing on the internet, ffs


never a wise move what with opinions to the power of 10 with some Internet legends.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

DST said:


> never a wise move what with opinions to the power of 10 with some Internet legends.


Omfg, they keep telling me about a “commercial” grower they once knew as if they are channeling his wisdom, they are using a logical fallacy of appeal to authority to justify their actions. I asked them what’s the best weed they’ve smoked? Gg4, who grew it? Yes that’ll be me, so fucking listen to what I’m telling you.

there was a much worse couple I was growing shrooms at, they live in a posh village that’s always on telly cos it looks nice, they told their friends and neighbours what we were doing cos they thought it was cool. I was hopping, she had a big dose at a retreat I ran and was crying her eyes out cos the mushies told her she was a f big mouth, people.


----------



## conor c (Sep 13, 2021)

DST said:


> never a wise move what with opinions to the power of 10 with some Internet legends.


Youtubes especially full of people saying there a master grower idc how good u are the minute u call yourself that i stop listening lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

conor c said:


> Youtubes especially full of people saying there a master grower idc how good u are the minute u call yourself that i stop listening lol


There are enough experts on this thread, some of the best out there, but who’s to know when you literally know nothing to start with, spray the cunts down with milk, boil roots, all sounds plausible (almost) if you know nothing


----------



## conor c (Sep 13, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Omfg, they keep telling me about a “commercial” grower they once knew as if they are channeling his wisdom, they are using a logical fallacy of appeal to authority to justify their actions. I asked them what’s the best weed they’ve smoked? Gg4, who grew it? Yes that’ll be me, so fucking listen to what I’m telling you.
> 
> there was a much worse couple I was growing shrooms at, they live in a posh village that’s always on telly cos it looks nice, they told their friends and neighbours what we were doing cos they thought it was cool. I was hopping, she had a big dose at a retreat I ran and was crying her eyes out cos the mushies told her she was a f big mouth, people.


Thats kinda lovely ironic karma the mushrooms dont lie she should shut it just a shame it took that for her to see jesus man it disnae half sound like you have had to deal with some "special cases" for sure


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

conor c said:


> Thats kinda lovely ironic karma the mushrooms dont lie she should shut it just a shame it took that for her to see jesus man it disnae half sound like you have had to deal with some "special cases" for sure


She was telling us how pissed off she was with her Aga, it was blowing too much dust in her hair so I pointed at the starry sky and said, look at all the ufos they re tracking us, a good solid deflection when you’re tripping on 5g dry


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2021)

conor c said:


> Youtubes especially full of people saying there a master grower idc how good u are the minute u call yourself that i stop listening lol


Lol, won't be listening to me then


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Lol, won't be listening to me then


There’s only one real Mastergrow


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2021)

zeddd said:


> There’s only one real Mastergrow


Lol, I'll take that


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2021)

Ain't it bout time u set up again zeddd? I'm nearly ther....... Light and a few plants and that me good to go


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Ain't it bout time u set up again zeddd? I'm nearly ther....... Light and a few plants and that me good to go


I had a bad motorcycle accident, unconscious in hospital so the po knocked on my door to give the good news to my mrs, 1 am knock knock POLICE!, needless to say she lost her enthusiasm for my projects so I had to outsource


----------



## Leeski (Sep 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Ain't it bout time u set up again zeddd? I'm nearly ther....... Light and a few plants and that me good to go


Did you go with infinity fans ?


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2021)

zeddd said:


> I had a bad motorcycle accident, unconscious in hospital so the po knocked on my door to give the good news to my mrs, 1 am knock knock POLICE!, needless to say she lost her enthusiasm for my projects so I had to outsource


I'm sure she wasn't impressed m8 lol, shitting herself..... They didn't get nothing tho I hope? 
I've waited too long now can't wait any longer


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 13, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Did you go with infinity fans ?


I did, got the controller too to see what it's like, haven't even unboxed anything yet tho


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm sure she wasn't impressed m8 lol, shitting herself..... They didn't get nothing tho I hope?
> I've waited too long now can't wait any longer


No I had a fan speed controller and pro rhino so they missed it


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2021)

conor c said:


> Youtubes especially full of people saying there a master grower idc how good u are the minute u call yourself that i stop listening lol


YouTube looks crazy, I swear clear unless I want to find a music video.


zeddd said:


> I asked them what’s the best weed they’ve smoked? Gg4, who grew it? Yes that’ll be me, so fucking listen to what I’m telling you.


they'll find some magic way of reducing the yield....people find it hard to listen I find.


----------



## jondamon (Sep 13, 2021)

Did a little project tonight.

only had 1 germ out of the 2 I planted so possibly 1 plant scrog this time or I might clone it and run a few into the scrog not too sure yet.

planning this time on using around a 7Litre pot with many more frequent waterings etc.

Light is a @MarsHydrofactory FC3000.

Not too bad at the minute.

we’ll see though at flowering time as I’m used to a 400w HPS so if this does slightly less I’ll be happy running 100w less for similar yield etc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 15, 2021)

First pics mac1 2nd is glue and 3rd is a gmo lower the rest is still drying as she's an 11 weeker, led works great, smellycherry was lovely and purple but yielded shit and tasted even worse proper dog shit!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 15, 2021)

This plant got too much light and went all dr grinspoon an my ass, its gmo smells amazing chem and cookies terps and very strong relaxing high


----------



## Leeski (Sep 15, 2021)

Look dank mate shame about smellycherry she was a looker


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 15, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Look dank mate shame about smellycherry she was a looker


You win some you lose some ay, there was far too much leaf to bud ratio aswell was a nightmare to trim! Next round gonna be, bacio gelato, apple fritter,rhinestone og and blueberry vintage, 18 plants under 3 lights


----------



## Leeski (Sep 22, 2021)

Barneys farm mimosa last run cured for 6wks now really nice tbf excuse trim it’s Percy so ain’t fussed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2021)

Gmo burning lovely, the resin stretches like glue and goes all stringy, absoloute knockout, worth the 11 week flower lol


----------



## uksecretsensi (Sep 23, 2021)

Ensure yorkshire man ect know they are fucked. I know your on Valley road Northampton also been involved in targeting cannabis users with the police and mi5&6 that live in that area. Watch your families after what you have all done. Fucking pussies.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 23, 2021)

What do you guys think about 14 year olds having the right to vote in the UK ?

I don't like the SNP I'm a unionist, I don't like Sturgeon trying to drag Scotland from a historic union to join another fkn union we just left for our own reasons. 

Anyways what's your thoughts on 14 y/o and voting? 
For the indyref 16 y/o were allowed a vote all of a sudden under the SNP now 14s


----------



## conor c (Sep 23, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What do you guys think about 14 year olds having the right to vote in the UK ?
> 
> I don't like the SNP I'm a unionist, I don't like Sturgeon trying to drag Scotland from a historic union to join another fkn union we just left for our own reasons.
> 
> ...


I always have been a pro independence kinda guy and i always will be but even i cant stand sturgeon shes a wee cow as for 14 year olds getting the vote i think its a mistake wtf does anyone know at 14 lol 16 at a push is the youngest it should be in my opinion


----------



## Leeski (Sep 23, 2021)

Just wonder how there going to get them off the Xbox long enough to vote most 18yr olds ain’t got a scooby never mind 14yr olds


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't think any cunt should have a vote bahahaha....they don't really anyway. Just voting a different cunt in a suit into power (nothing against suits, I wore one for a long time when I was an employee).


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 24, 2021)

What’s growing on …… ? 
Ain’t bin here for a while been busy with harvesting and setting up the next run I love my marshydro best quality bud so far all the genetics I grew look good nice colour trichones and density yield wasn’t the best averages 2/12 z a plant from seed ive taken winning cuts this time so fingers crossed I can get better result

New strains going into the mix are 
In-house genetics black cherry pie f5 
In-house genetics sticky glue 
In-house genetics twisted helix (f2) (s1) ain’t really sure I’ll explain 

I was given some bud a while back told it was in-house genetics twisted helix full of seeds i Dno if one Hermed or if one was a male but the bud was riddled with seeds and it was from a twisted helix pack so they’re either f2s if a male was in the room or if a plant hermied and pollinated the room or if it was bud from the actually hermied plant I believe it is then an s1 anyway gta keep my eyes on them cos hermi traits will pass over anyway good growing and keep producing that fire 

1st photo blue gelato 41 - barneys farm
2nd photo bubba’s gift - hso 
3rd photo winning phenos and some cuts I’ve taken 

And by the way bit of good news humboldt seed organisation are back up and running


----------



## Leeski (Sep 24, 2021)

Fucking great news about hso been chasing there mint choc og for last 12 months made my day


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 24, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Fucking great news about hso been chasing there mint choc og for last 12 months made my day


Not long to go I love that strain too first strain I grew and now I believe I could do some amazing things with it


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hooo hooo hoooo


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 24, 2021)

conor c said:


> I always have been a pro independence kinda guy and i always will be but even i cant stand sturgeon shes a wee cow as for 14 year olds getting the vote i think its a mistake wtf does anyone know at 14 lol 16 at a push is the youngest it should be in my opinion


I like your choice of words there, we have such a colourful language.


----------



## conor c (Sep 25, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I like your choice of words there, we have such a colourful language.


Im cynical about her cos i think she is costing the cause mate tbh i think the snp would do alot better with someone else in charge in my opinion also her family are from not so far away from me so i know people who went to school with her and the fact she was in the local conservative junior club once upon a time makes me distrust her all the more each to your own i respect others views n all but it dont mean i need to agree lol and yeah mate we have a way with words for sure lol


----------



## Dribbz (Sep 25, 2021)

sweet a uk thread, i was on uk420 there are a lot of people there that are complete assholes and it's way too cliquey there, full of pretenders so it seems.


----------



## conor c (Sep 25, 2021)

Dribbz said:


> sweet a uk thread, i was on uk420 there are a lot of people there that are complete assholes and it's way too cliquey there, full of pretenders so it seems.


It is a tad more closed off on there vs here id say mate both have there place riu has its own character id say


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 28, 2021)

Whats happening shit stains? What's this about the Yorkshire man?? Surely not the Yorkshire from off here?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 28, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Whats happening shit stains? What's this about the Yorkshire man?? Surely not the Yorkshire from off here?


I can't even make sense of that fucking post and that's something coming from someone who understands sambos rambling lol

How you been bro ? Your GMO looks just like mine did , nice full cookies type structure ..
I brushed a few buds with banana stardawg pollen aswell when I ran GMO so got some GMO X banana stardawg seeds to pop at some point.
My last run was lemonhokos blueberry , massive yielder and smells lovely , like fresh blueberries.
Got a 3 plant scrog going at minute as my mum's where getting big lol , Kandy kush , Black lime reserve and watermelon zskittles . Only done the Kandy before but smoked both the others ... Looking forward to harvest time but only at the beginning of flower


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 28, 2021)

Quick one peeps, UK grower here currently got a mix of OG kush and some lemon strain a friend give me a few cuts off. Experienced and grown for years indoor. 

looking to see if there’s a outdoor gurilla community over here as i fancy some bush craft and outdoor growing next year,i know there’s many variables and its a hard way to go but got a couple of cracking sites lined up n want to start preppinh themin january time, any help appreciated man,best strains ect and best seed banks for out door uk strains.


----------



## conor c (Sep 28, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Quick one peeps, UK grower here currently got a mix of OG kush and some lemon strain a friend give me a few cuts off. Experienced and grown for years indoor.
> 
> looking to see if there’s a outdoor gurilla community over here as i fancy some bush craft and outdoor growing next year,i know there’s many variables and its a hard way to go but got a couple of cracking sites lined up n want to start preppinh themin january time, any help appreciated man,best strains ect and best seed banks for out door uk strains.


Real gorilla seeds paniks from the uk so his stuffs good kwik seeds has friesland n a cross of that n erdpurt and seed heaven for hybrids for hell gear ul find semi autos are the norm for outdoor uk stuff tbh cos the lattitude and shit climate n all


----------



## Applefootball12 (Sep 29, 2021)

Alright boys and girls I was a uk grower got a bit famous for the wrong reasons lol I’m sure most of you would have heard of what o was involved in but I will let that stay as a mystery the point is I left the uk born in Scotland raised in England now I live in Holland for the love of cannabis lol and health reasons this is most uk growers dreams to have a garden full of flowers naibours don’t give 2 shits this is my first outdoor crop and it’s goin nicley


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> Alright boys and girls I was a uk grower got a bit famous for the wrong reasons lol I’m sure most of you would have heard of what o was involved in but I will let that stay as a mystery the point is I left the uk born in Scotland raised in England now I live in Holland for the love of cannabis lol and health reasons this is most uk growers dreams to have a garden full of flowers naibours don’t give 2 shits this is my first outdoor crop and it’s goin nicley View attachment 4997822View attachment 4997823View attachment 4997824View attachment 4997826View attachment 4997826View attachment 4997827View attachment 4997828View attachment 4997829View attachment 4997830View attachment 4997830View attachment 4997831View attachment 4997831


Go on then who are ya lol, nice garden tho pal nice strawbs too, what strains u got out there? I got 5 outdoor at the mo not as big as urs tho but hella frosty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> I can't even make sense of that fucking post and that's something coming from someone who understands sambos rambling lol
> 
> How you been bro ? Your GMO looks just like mine did , nice full cookies type structure ..
> I brushed a few buds with banana stardawg pollen aswell when I ran GMO so got some GMO X banana stardawg seeds to pop at some point.
> ...


That sound fucming lovely bro, uvstill nearby? Come round for a smoke one night its been years bro! Gmo is amazing smoke but I've lost the cut ffs, I have got one about 4 weeks intonflower outdoors tho, could indonanything with that? Maybe??


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 29, 2021)

I've also lost the gg4 I could slap myself


----------



## Applefootball12 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Go on then who are ya lol, nice garden tho pal nice strawbs too, what strains u got out there? I got 5 outdoor at the mo not as big as urs tho but hella frosty


I can’t be 100% sure as I work in a weed shop and collect beans that are in bags and gifted to us from ppl who come by they smell nice tho each has a different note I prefer the cheese dank taste and that is super hard to find over here but one of my girls is like a mould smell compared to the lemoney and other notes in the others the weather is shit at the moment had a bit of mildew n bud rot. If I told you about the incident everyone would know my identity it was in the news and papers for a while it was over 6 years ago now but the court case was finalized just a couple of years ago finding me not guilty


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 29, 2021)

conor c said:


> Real gorilla seeds paniks from the uk so his stuffs good kwik seeds has friesland n a cross of that n erdpurt and seed heaven for hybrids for hell gear ul find semi autos are the norm for outdoor uk stuff tbh cos the lattitude and shit climate n all


yeah mate just been checking some placesput and only just come across kwik seeds, couple their i fancy using tbh. Think alot do a bit of both autos and some photo period, propley go higher number on the autos though allready wanting the summer to hurry up bk around ha ha


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 29, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> I can’t be 100% sure as I work in a weed shop and collect beans that are in bags and gifted to us from ppl who come by they smell nice tho each has a different note I prefer the cheese dank taste and that is super hard to find over here but one of my girls is like a mould smell compared to the lemoney and other notes in the others the weather is shit at the moment had a bit of mildew n bud rot. If I told you about the incident everyone would know my identity it was in the news and papers for a while it was over 6 years ago now but the court case was finalized just a couple of years ago finding me not guilty


you do realise every ones now going over the news and all the old rags like columbo


----------



## Applefootball12 (Sep 29, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> you do realise every ones now going over the news and all the old rags like columbo


yeah but there’s lots of cannabis story’s in the uk mine was just unfortunate the great bit was I admitted cultivation of cannabis but they laughed at those charges perusing other charges and in the end I was found not guilty even tho I had told the jury/police the judge I was a cultivator they were not my final charges so I walked away the tragedy is I was only using it medically I wasn’t selling kilos or any sort of drug dealer but you know the police they can be drama queens lol


----------



## Applefootball12 (Sep 29, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> yeah but there’s lots of cannabis story’s in the uk mine was just unfortunate the great bit was I admitted cultivation of cannabis but they laughed at those charges perusing other charges and in the end I was found not guilty even tho I had told the jury/police the judge I was a cultivator they were not my final charges so I walked away the tragedy is I was only using it medically I wasn’t selling kilos or any sort of drug dealer but you know the police they can be drama queens lol


Now I’m getting cannabis prescribed and I grow in my garden and there’s no risk to my freedom lol life just seems simpler lol


----------



## jondamon (Sep 29, 2021)

Couple of pics boys.

Critical + by dinafem screen is almost 3x3 under a @MarsHydrofactory FCE3000.

feeding twice a day at 0.7EC pH6 in 8L square pot.

planning to stay in this pot and feed the fuck out of this thing lol.

just running the one plant and seeing what I can do with a single plant scrog.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 30, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Couple of pics boys.
> 
> Critical + by dinafem screen is almost 3x3 under a @MarsHydrofactory FCE3000.
> 
> ...


How you finding the mars hydro bar light ?? Was looking at these not so long ago.. i’m looking to add a lower wattage bar light in to set up for veg 300/400 watt maybe.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Sep 30, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> yeah but there’s lots of cannabis story’s in the uk mine was just unfortunate the great bit was I admitted cultivation of cannabis but they laughed at those charges perusing other charges and in the end I was found not guilty even tho I had told the jury/police the judge I was a cultivator they were not my final charges so I walked away the tragedy is I was only using it medically I wasn’t selling kilos or any sort of drug dealer but you know the police they can be drama queens lol


the laws are fucked mate. And i aint arsed no more, If i got arressted i would admit to cultivating for personal use and as a medicine aswell as declaring my intrests in all things gardening as a hobbie, and also the fact the weed is good to self medicate with.Sounds like you did the right thing and just said how it is, and the lack of evidence shouldnt point to a conspiracy to supply which tbh a grow with 10/20/40 plants is NOT evidence of conspiracy to supply for me the CPS should be wanting phone records,evidence of money,possible phone messeges ect only then should the police be pursueing a line of conspiracy to supply, alot smash a grow then try throw the book at people, of course some stupid enough to be caught with the plants,money, phones ect ect then they havent got much room to wiggle.


----------



## jondamon (Sep 30, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> How you finding the mars hydro bar light ?? Was looking at these not so long ago.. i’m looking to add a lower wattage bar light in to set up for veg 300/400 watt maybe.


Tbh it’s the first run with it.

but I’m liking it so far.

it’s the FCE3000 With the bridgelux diodes.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> Alright boys and girls I was a uk grower got a bit famous for the wrong reasons lol I’m sure most of you would have heard of what o was involved in but I will let that stay as a mystery the point is I left the uk born in Scotland raised in England now I live in Holland for the love of cannabis lol and health reasons this is most uk growers dreams to have a garden full of flowers naibours don’t give 2 shits this is my first outdoor crop and it’s goin nicley View attachment 4997822View attachment 4997823View attachment 4997824View attachment 4997826View attachment 4997826View attachment 4997827View attachment 4997828View attachment 4997829View attachment 4997830View attachment 4997830View attachment 4997831View attachment 4997831


been growing outdoors in NL for over 16 years and had 1, maybe 2 summers where I have been lucky enough to get photos full term. I am now doing light dep to get decent yields from outdoors. Only way in my opinion unless you wanna start messing with auto genetics.
Good luck getting them over the finish line.


----------



## Applefootball12 (Oct 1, 2021)

DST said:


> been growing outdoors in NL for over 16 years and had 1, maybe 2 summers where I have been lucky enough to get photos full term. I am now doing light dep to get decent yields from outdoors. Only way in my opinion unless you wanna start messing with auto genetics.
> Good luck getting them over the finish line.


Totally agree mate the yellow one is dying and won’t make it I’m gonna have to chop it problems with growing in a small pot learned that now I’m constantly watching the weather app and it looks bad for this week I was shocked at how late they started to flower I had them out erly and mature enough but the natural 12 hour dark is just a tad to late I think like you say had I forced them I’d have bein looking to finish any day now


----------



## Applefootball12 (Oct 1, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> Totally agree mate the yellow one is dying and won’t make it I’m gonna have to chop it problems with growing in a small pot learned that now I’m constantly watching the weather app and it looks bad for this week I was shocked at how late they started to flower I had them out erly and mature enough but the natural 12 hour dark is just a tad to late I think like you say had I forced them I’d have bein looking to finish any day now


But I’m not disappointed when I moved to my new place the garden was a big mess and I haven’t even really started on it so instead of watching wild weeds grow I’m perfectly happy to watch theses weeds so there thing but like children you always want better for them and can be a little downer but as I had no real expectations I’m over the moon with what I learned to be successful outdoor here a rain protection type of arrangement is a must I just brought a leaf blower for blow drys lol but the wind works wonders in the north


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> Totally agree mate the yellow one is dying and won’t make it I’m gonna have to chop it problems with growing in a small pot learned that now I’m constantly watching the weather app and it looks bad for this week I was shocked at how late they started to flower I had them out erly and mature enough but the natural 12 hour dark is just a tad to late I think like you say had I forced them I’d have bein looking to finish any day now


no surprise on the late flowering....we are only really hitting 12 hours mid Sept. I use this website for my light deprivation.


----------



## Applefootball12 (Oct 1, 2021)

DST said:


> no surprise on the late flowering....we are only really hitting 12 hours mid Sept. I use this website for my light deprivation.
> View attachment 4999800


What are you thinking I’m gonna see a slow mouldy death or it could produce at least some erly Christmas presents lol


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2021)

Applefootball12 said:


> What are you thinking I’m gonna see a slow mouldy death or it could produce at least some erly Christmas presents lol


I would gamble they will not finish. Looking at the weather predicted for the month ahead (which they look like they need at least that much) it is going to be around 10c in Central NL by months end with around 50% of October days predicted to be wet. Sorry but I would rather not get your hopes too high. Like I said, only once or twice since I have been here I've managed full term without deprivation. I will pray for good weather but with my record, God's not likely to take my call


----------



## Applefootball12 (Oct 1, 2021)

DST said:


> I would gamble they will not finish. Looking at the weather predicted for the month ahead (which they look like they need at least that much) it is going to be around 10c in Central NL by months end with around 50% of October days predicted to be wet. Sorry but I would rather not get your hopes too high. Like I said, only once or twice since I have been here I've managed full term without deprivation. I will pray for good weather but with my record, God's not likely to take my call


Cheers dude I’ appreciate the honesty they have easy a month to try survive lol but I see what your saying let’s hope the weather man is as unpredictable as he always is stranger things have happend lol


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 1, 2021)

6 x OG Kush, 
2X auto gelato

had a hard life so far started some early training and little lockout going on. Just repotted the 6 OG so they’l bounce back in next couple of days 2 autos might be gone though for space

6


----------



## jondamon (Oct 2, 2021)

Anyone got any cheaper sources for ducting end caps like these?




just for blocking off during winter months as the LED is a whole lot cooler than the HPS was.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 2, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> How you finding the mars hydro bar light ?? Was looking at these not so long ago.. i’m looking to add a lower wattage bar light in to set up for veg 300/400 watt maybe.


If you want a veg light for a 4x4 then they do an FC3000 which uses the Samsung diodes. Again good for 3x3 12/12 or 4x4 18/6.

so to is the FCE3000 good for 3x3 12/12 and 4x4 18/6


----------



## jondamon (Oct 2, 2021)

Don’t get me wrong if no one has any other sources I will be ordering the ones posted anyway lol.

it’s always nice to get things cheaper lol.

besides they’re just a plastic mould lol.


----------



## The Man From Yorkshire (Oct 2, 2021)

uksecretsensi said:


> Ensure yorkshire man ect know they are fucked. I know your on Valley road Northampton also been involved in targeting cannabis users with the police and mi5&6 that live in that area. Watch your families after what you have all done. Fucking pussies.


Who the fuck are you and why have you got my name in your mouth?


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 3, 2021)

The Man From Yorkshire said:


> Who the fuck are you and why have you got my name in your mouth?


Mi5 and mi6 what about the FBI and CIA… ,?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 3, 2021)

Made cannabutter last night 70 odd gram of trim and popcorn and 325g of butter, made cookies this morning and not long had two of them, sure I can feel them kicking in already haha


----------



## jondamon (Oct 3, 2021)

Little update since Wednesday.

0.7EC twice daily feeds.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2021)

Day 35 12/12 
Not looking to shabby


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 4, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Day 35 12/12
> Not looking to shabby
> 
> View attachment 5002427View attachment 5002428View attachment 5002429View attachment 5002430View attachment 5002431


Showing some nice colour there ain’t it


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5001191View attachment 5001192
> Made cannabutter last night 70 odd gram of trim and popcorn and 325g of butter, made cookies this morning and not long had two of them, sure I can feel them kicking in already haha


I've not made butter for ages ... I miss making cookies lol 

That shit fucks me up and I end up loosing days lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 6, 2021)

4 blue gelato 41 
3 sour banana sherbet 
3 twisted helix seedlings 
1 sticky glue seedling 
1 black cherry pie f5 seedling (1 died ) 
Loving life vegging out at around 35 percent light with temps between 75 and 80 farhenheit 
Love the switch to led harvest last time was the best quality bud ive grown another run with the marshydro kit and I’m gna upgrade again for a light that covers my 5x5 footprint in flower rather than adding more units and taking them away led is the switch I shoulda made sooner


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 6, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> 4 blue gelato 41
> 3 sour banana sherbet
> 3 twisted helix seedlings
> 1 sticky glue seedling
> ...


Been wanting to try that black cherry pie myself so interested how yours goes also what's the sticky glue made up of ?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 6, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Been wanting to try that black cherry pie myself so interested how yours goes also what's the sticky glue made up of ?


I’m hoping the black cherry pie is fire being an f5 it’s worked a lot …. The sticky glue is gorilla glue x platinum gorilla so fingers crossed that should be fire aswell attitude Seedbank freebies


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 6, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I’m hoping the black cherry pie is fire being an f5 it’s worked a lot …. The sticky glue is gorilla glue x platinum gorilla so fingers crossed that should be fire aswell attitude Seedbank freebies


Sounds great hopefully you find a good pheno and you get a gorilla glue on steroids


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 6, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> Sounds great hopefully you find a good pheno and you get a gorilla glue on steroids


The majority of the in-house genetics that have been crossed with there platinum male is fire so I’m hoping the male cross gorilla glue and then back into a gorilla glue make some
Good weed only popped one seed tho and it’s a fem


----------



## jondamon (Oct 10, 2021)

Update from last night.

EC0.7 pH6.0 twice daily feeding. This system feeds for 1 minute each time to create Runoff in the 8L pot.

pot size will stay the same and feeding frequency will keep increasing to sustain growth.

The @MarsHydrofactory FCE3000 is at 75%.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 12, 2021)

Bit of update on the 4x4 run with the OG Kush few issues here and there but nothing more than the strain i’m growing. One plant at back is a light feeder and a bit of a mutant with some of the new growth looking slighty deformed.
Added in the 350 R spec and i’ll be looking to give it a week or two then flip.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 12, 2021)

Organic feeds and microbes currently using


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Organic feeds and microbes currently using


How are you finding them ? I had a look at the living soils mix on eBay but didnt go with it afterwards the just add water is appealing tho as I try to run multiple strains at once to have a choice of smoke rather than running one strain


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 12, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> How are you finding them ? I had a look at the living soils mix on eBay but didnt go with it afterwards the just add water is appealing tho as I try to run multiple strains at once to have a choice of smoke rather than running one strain


well i started in pre fert, used some as directed bit later in veg, i was getting some slighty odd growth in one of The OG kush but they all the same strain so just put it down to pheno. Also added a bit cal mag in to previous feeds so will carry on every other feed.
I’ve also been doing a top feed and been adding fish mix and alg - a - mic every other day. Got a packet of biosys for teas also to increase microbes in medium.
Pretty slow starters the OG Kush but they started moving some bit further in veg. Another wk or two under the HGL and i’ll be flipping, need to strength yet so have one eye on that also


----------



## jondamon (Oct 12, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Bit of update on the 4x4 run with the OG Kush few issues here and there but nothing more than the strain i’m growing. One plant at back is a light feeder and a bit of a mutant with some of the new growth looking slighty deformed.
> Added in the 350 R spec and i’ll be looking to give it a week or two then flip.


Looking good.

if that was me though I’d be getting rid of anything dead that’s laying on the top of your medium.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Organic feeds and microbes currently using


The biobizz stuff is crap IME , just too thick and stinks and unless you use 3 x the recommended dosage it doesn't really do much. 

I've been using those living soil grow , bloom , bloom2 and worm castings powders you have though and they are fucking amazing , been using them coming up to 2.5yrs now and best amendments and nutes I've ever had , massive nugs and great healthy plants .


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 13, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> The biobizz stuff is crap IME , just too thick and stinks and unless you use 3 x the recommended dosage it doesn't really do much.
> 
> I've been using those living soil grow , bloom , bloom2 and worm castings powders you have though and they are fucking amazing , been using them coming up to 2.5yrs now and best amendments and nutes I've ever had , massive nugs and great healthy plants .


How do you use them ? And what worm castings are you adding to the mix ? I watch mr Canucks on YouTube and was gna follow his mix but without the Gaia green nutes and use the living soils off eBay


----------



## jondamon (Oct 13, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I watch mr Canucks on YouTube


does he still have KFC at the end of flowering these days?

KFC = Kentucky Fried Cannabis

Lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 13, 2021)

jondamon said:


> does he still have KFC at the end of flowering these days?
> 
> KFC = Kentucky Fried Cannabis
> 
> Lol.


Dno he’s growing some fire tho


----------



## jondamon (Oct 13, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Dno he’s growing some fire tho


I just see pics all the time from people slating how his plants look burned to shit at the end of flowering.

I could be completely wrong now about him but the last time I checked one of his “latest” videos the thumbnail was of a heavily yellowed plant at harvest.


I’m just not a fan of heavy yellowed plants at harvest time.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 13, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I just see pics all the time from people slating how his plants look burned to shit at the end of flowering.
> 
> I could be completely wrong now about him but the last time I checked one of his “latest” videos the thumbnail was of a heavily yellowed plant at harvest.
> 
> ...


Yh they do get a massive fade and some crispy leaves at the end but the finished buds he’s showing look really good he’s a dry amendments guy he uses a 2-8-4 mix four weeks into flower at a rate of 1 teaspoon to a gallon of coco seems to be good finish on it I think


----------



## conor c (Oct 13, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> The biobizz stuff is crap IME , just too thick and stinks and unless you use 3 x the recommended dosage it doesn't really do much.
> 
> I've been using those living soil grow , bloom , bloom2 and worm castings powders you have though and they are fucking amazing , been using them coming up to 2.5yrs now and best amendments and nutes I've ever had , massive nugs and great healthy plants .


Living soil is better agreed but as bottles go i think biobizz is the best obviously your own inputs would be better but for straight off the shelf i find its the best tasting n cleanest nute line


----------



## Leeski (Oct 13, 2021)

I love biobizz fish mix 4ml fish mix 1/4tsp Epsom salts to a ltr of aqua foliar spray great stuff 
I prefer living soil top dress with dry amendments 
But I also rate pm oldtimer organic range 
These are in living soil soil is on its 6th run minimal amendments couple of compost teas


----------



## jondamon (Oct 13, 2021)

Slight thinning session of the middle of the plant as it was so dense.

Feeding 0.9EC pH6
0.2EC source water 
0.3EC Calmag
0.4EC dutch pro hydro coco SW Grow A/B
Good squeeze of beeswax derived Triacontanol

feeding 3x a day.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2021)

Been pondering a switch to LEDs. Idea to get some bars and have them constructed in a light tower (without tubes - which even when they look clean to the eye, apparently are not haha). I just love the challenge of vertical growing!!! Just wondering if there would be enough clearance between the walls and the centre point of the cabinet. Its 1.5m wide so we have 75cm max between wall/canopy and the centre. Anyone else using 315cmh? Nice lights but do they fuk yield as much as a 600hps.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 14, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Slight thinning session of the middle of the plant as it was so dense.
> 
> Feeding 0.9EC pH6
> 0.2EC source water
> ...


How old is the plant ? What strain


----------



## jondamon (Oct 14, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> How old is the plant ? What strain


Broke ground on 13-9-21 dinafem critical+


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 14, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Broke ground on 13-9-21 dinafem critical+


Looks good FairPlay


----------



## jondamon (Oct 14, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Looks good FairPlay


Thanks.

Tbh it’s a pretty easy grow at the minute.

I only refilled the tote the other night since it was first filled around the 25Th September lol.

I can allow the runoff for approx 6 days to collect under the table the only thing I’m doing is pulling any leaders back under the screen right now so tend to empty it sooner.

the irrigation is set to 1minute feed 3x a day which provides runoff each time it runs.

Got a constant HX1500 pump in the tote and an HX8810 for feeding cycles.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Tbh it’s a pretty easy grow at the minute.
> 
> ...


Just sitting back and watching it grow then I gta try some automated feedings I like to be in there potching about tho sometimes I think I do too much cos the growth seems slow


----------



## jondamon (Oct 15, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Just sitting back and watching it grow then I gta try some automated feedings I like to be in there potching about tho sometimes I think I do too much cos the growth seems slow


It makes it much easier when you auto feed. Lol.

I have better things to do than sit there watching plants grow lol.

at most every other day I tuck, every 2 days I empty runoff and every 3 weeks approx I refill the tote.

Obviously refilling is subjective to how many plants in what size pots.

when I had 2 in 18L pots of coco I was refilling the tote weekly lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> It makes it much easier when you auto feed. Lol.
> 
> I have better things to do than sit there watching plants grow lol.
> 
> ...


I have a friend that uses auto pots …. And he said it’s the best switch he’s ever made just the price of the setup puts me off I could probably d i y it for a lot less

I’ve just made switch to fabric pots hoping to see a difference from tried and trusted plastic pots running strains I’ve run in the plastic pots before so I will be able to tell next thing for me is switching to organic amendments I always get the same taste of the weed when I smoke but it smells different to the nose


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

conor c said:


> Living soil is better agreed but as bottles go i think biobizz is the best obviously your own inputs would be better but for straight off the shelf i find its the best tasting n cleanest nute line


You tried Plant Magic oldtimers?


----------



## conor c (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> You tried Plant Magic oldtimers?


No mate i have heard the blooms a bit too high in N other than that there stuffs good a few friends use there stuff i aint tried it myself yet tho


----------



## Leeski (Oct 15, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have a friend that uses auto pots …. And he said it’s the best switch he’s ever made just the price of the setup puts me off I could probably d i y it for a lot less
> 
> I’ve just made switch to fabric pots hoping to see a difference from tried and trusted plastic pots running strains I’ve run in the plastic pots before so I will be able to tell next thing for me is switching to organic amendments I always get the same taste of the weed when I smoke but it smells different to the nose


If you interested in going organic dry amendments this company is worth checking out have been using his gear for couple of years so have a few of my friends really good stuff the guy knows his shit when it comes to organics ….








Dr Forest. An Organic Fertiliser Company.


We sell a range of premium fertilisers and plant care products.




www.drforest.co.uk


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

conor c said:


> No mate i have heard the blooms a bit too high in N other than that there stuffs good a few friends use there stuff i aint tried it myself yet tho


Actually ime it’s a bit low. It’s a 3-5-4 which I find I need to cut it with some of there grow (5-3-3) to keep my plants green. It’s handy tho has 50/50 bloom/grow makes a nicely balanced 1-1-1 ratio of feed.

Here’s an Barneys farm watermelon Zkittlez auto at day 53


----------



## conor c (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Actually ime it’s a bit low. It’s a 3-5-4 which I find I need to cut it with some of there grow (5-3-3) to keep my plants green. It’s handy tho has 50/50 bloom/grow makes a nicely balanced 1-1-1 ratio of feed.
> 
> Here’s an Barneys farm watermelon Zkittlez auto at day 53
> 
> View attachment 5009986


Fair doos mate sounds pretty good maybe need to give them a bash then


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

conor c said:


> Fair doos mate sounds pretty good maybe need to give them a bash then


Would be nice to see what others think! Can rush dry buds in a day or two and it’s always smooth as silk.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 15, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Would be nice to see what others think! Can rush dry buds in a day or two and it’s always smooth as silk.


Are you getting different flavours in your bud ? I’m using cx horticulture at the moment and I’ve run two completely different terpinator profile strains … blue gelato 41 and sour banana sherbet and the smell of the finish bud is different but when smoking I taste the same buy taste ?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 15, 2021)

I can't get get a decent photo now. 
They looked OK a few weeks back now they crap with the light on or off?
Washed out colourless with the light on  
And zero detail with the light and using the flash.

But you'll get the idea


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 15, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Are you getting different flavours in your bud ? I’m using cx horticulture at the moment and I’ve run two completely different terpinator profile strains … blue gelato 41 and sour banana sherbet and the smell of the finish bud is different but when smoking I taste the same buy taste ?


Im sure nutes can influence the flavour somewhat but in my experience each plant has been very different using the same nutrients.

Although if anything they seem to share a cake like flavour. I’m not sure if this is due to the nutrients or the natural yeast present in the air which is local to your area!!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 15, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have a friend that uses auto pots …. And he said it’s the best switch he’s ever made just the price of the setup puts me off I could probably d i y it for a lot less
> 
> I’ve just made switch to fabric pots hoping to see a difference from tried and trusted plastic pots running strains I’ve run in the plastic pots before so I will be able to tell next thing for me is switching to organic amendments I always get the same taste of the weed when I smoke but it smells different to the nose


If you want to try your hand at setting something up throw me a DM and I can link you to parts etc on fleabay or a decent cheap online site.


----------



## led1k (Oct 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> If you want to try your hand at setting something up throw me a DM and I can link you to parts etc on fleabay or a decent cheap online site.


Others (at least me) would love to see links too...


----------



## jondamon (Oct 16, 2021)

led1k said:


> Others (at least me) would love to see links too...


GROW INSANE website has cheap hydro spares T’s elbows, valves etc (where most of mine came from) 

Here’s how I made mine.

My own drip system DIY


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 19, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> The biobizz stuff is crap IME , just too thick and stinks and unless you use 3 x the recommended dosage it doesn't really do much.
> 
> I've been using those living soil grow , bloom , bloom2 and worm castings powders you have though and they are fucking amazing , been using them coming up to 2.5yrs now and best amendments and nutes I've ever had , massive nugs and great healthy plants .


Mate you’re not far off tbf i’ve just upped the dosage for the bio bizz feeds, plants going that limey green colour which is the start of them wanting/needing more Doubled the dosage and they looking great, also got in early with a top dressing off those living soil amendments ( bloom ) another week or two and i’ll be doing the same aa plants respond well every time. I can handle the smell of the bio bizz nutes but i know exactly what you mean.. fish one the worst but to be expected tbh.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Looking good.
> 
> if that was me though I’d be getting rid of anything dead that’s laying on the top of your medium.


Yes mate thats done. Had some mold there but its pretty common to see when using organic products and especially microbes ect.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 19, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> I've not made butter for ages ... I miss making cookies lol
> 
> That shit fucks me up and I end up loosing days lol


think i’ll be knocking some jellies up after this run, done some butter last time which is allways good to have at hand as you can use for allsorts


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 19, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> How do you use them ? And what worm castings are you adding to the mix ? I watch mr Canucks on YouTube and was gna follow his mix but without the Gaia green nutes and use the living soils off eBay


there’s loads of diffrent listings for worm castings on flea bay i got 40litre bag for about £16 if i remember right gaia green a US product so not the easeist to get a hold off, i went with bio bizz organic nutes, the living soil amendments, big bag of worm castings which i add in at start of grow as a soil improver and keep some back to then add in as a top dressing once i flip aswell a top dressing of the living soil amendments.. i also add in some biosys to boost the microbes at roots.. can make teas with this or just add in to feeds


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Oct 19, 2021)

Leeski said:


> If you interested in going organic dry amendments this company is worth checking out have been using his gear for couple of years so have a few of my friends really good stuff the guy knows his shit when it comes to organics ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m impressed with these and seem best around for UK dry organic amendments every things looking good so far i’ll put an update on next couple of weeks then a final update


----------



## Leeski (Oct 19, 2021)

I love there stuff there premium amendment is very similar to coots recipe with a few added goodies only negative I can say is it’s not very high in p&k so I use an organic pk booster wk 4/5 of flower I also add a lot of crushed malted barley through whole grow.
In the same breath it’s the only organic amendment I have used really since bottled synthetic nutes I know a few peeps using ecothrive life cycle and charge and loving them so each to there own I just love the fact that it so cheap ok I lose out on yield compared to coco or dwc but brings out the flavours and tastes 100%


----------



## Leeski (Oct 19, 2021)

I also make a lot of KNF Korean natural farming techniques really good and soooooo cheap 
Wca= water soluble calcium
Wcap = Water Soluble Calcium Phosphate
Labs = Lacto Bacillus
Fpj = fermented plant juice
Mrs goes off her fucking nut says the kitchen is like a scene out of breaking bad…


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2021)

I'll have a nescafe cappuccino and some toast please Mr Lee ski.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 19, 2021)

Forget that, I just seen you have Yorkshire Tea


----------



## Leeski (Oct 19, 2021)

Hehe I have canna butter for ya toast


----------



## jondamon (Oct 19, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I also make a lot of KNF Korean natural farming techniques really good and soooooo cheap
> Wca= water soluble calcium
> Wcap = Water Soluble Calcium Phosphate
> Labs = Lacto Bacillus
> ...


Lol 

my mrs says the same when I’m mixing up some eliquid.

I’ve not got a problem honest. (I’ve only got 440 different eliquid recipes lol)


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2021)

kosher kush x the dog x dirtnap


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 22, 2021)

Any advice on keeping mothers I have these three plants that are throwin way too many white hairs for me not to worry ….. do all mothers do this I’m worried theyre stopping veg growth and trying to go in flower mode


----------



## conor c (Oct 22, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Any advice on keeping mothers I have these three plants that are throwin way too many white hairs for me not to worry ….. do all mothers do this I’m worried theyre stopping veg growth and trying to go in flower mode


Maybe need a bigger pot some plants do this when rootbound ime some kick into bloom mode if that happens


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Any advice on keeping mothers I have these three plants that are throwin way too many white hairs for me not to worry ….. do all mothers do this I’m worried theyre stopping veg growth and trying to go in flower mode


I wouldn't be too concerned about it flowering with vegging hours, you can re clone it or trim the foliage/roots.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 22, 2021)

conor c said:


> Maybe need a bigger pot some plants do this when rootbound ime some kick into bloom mode if that happens


I’ve only just transplanted it into the fabric pot I was told in the hydro shop that this will help air prune so no need for re potting after it roots into it ? 16litre fabric pot it is


----------



## conor c (Oct 22, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I’ve only just transplanted it into the fabric pot I was told in the hydro shop that this will help air prune so no need for re potting after it roots into it ? 16litre fabric pot it is


Thats strange then it wont be that they work similiar to airpots


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 22, 2021)

conor c said:


> Thats strange then it wont be that they work similiar to airpots


That’s what I got told about them I’ve seen smartpots work and I wasn’t very impressed I’ve bin growing in a solid pot for the last few runs and thought I’d change it up anyway maybe just showing loads of hairs because is fully mature the plant is around 12 weeks old


----------



## Leeski (Oct 22, 2021)

Think you on the money just showing sexual maturity what light schedule is she on out of interest ?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Any advice on keeping mothers I have these three plants that are throwin way too many white hairs for me not to worry ….. do all mothers do this I’m worried theyre stopping veg growth and trying to go in flower mode


Looks like they are trying to flower to me... Pinch every top and bang them on 24hrs for a few days to a week ... Then keep them on 18/6 . 
I've had mother's for ages in 7 and 9 ltr pots, as long as you keep them watered you shouldn't get issues , when a pots root bound you will know about it , you can't even see the top layer of medium due to roots and your nowhere near that bad pal. 

My advice is pinch all your tops and stick under a florescent tube for 24hr for 5 days , if they start throwing single blade or mutant looking leaves then they where deffo trying to flower , In that case give them another 5 days 24hr light then go back down to 18/6 ...


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 22, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Think you on the money just showing sexual maturity what light schedule is she on out of interest ?


There on an 18 6 there’s a few new cuttings in the same room as them and another big plant that ain’t showing as many hairs ,
only the one strain that I have two different phenotypes are showing the multiple hairs maybe it’s a genotypical trait of the plant ? 


RobbieP said:


> Looks like they are trying to flower to me... Pinch every top and bang them on 24hrs for a few days to a week ... Then keep them on 18/6 .
> I've had mother's for ages in 7 and 9 ltr pots, as long as you keep them watered you shouldn't get issues , when a pots root bound you will know about it , you can't even see the top layer of medium due to roots and your nowhere near that bad pal.
> 
> My advice is pinch all your tops and stick under a florescent tube for 24hr for 5 days , if they start throwing single blade or mutant looking leaves then they where deffo trying to flower , In that case give them another 5 days 24hr light then go back down to 18/6 ...


----------



## Leeski (Oct 23, 2021)

That would be my thoughts would take it as a huge positive that she’s so eager to show her self off …


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 23, 2021)

Leeski said:


> That would be my thoughts would take it as a huge positive that she’s so eager to show her self off …


It’s the best pheno of the previous run I kept, the buds were huge and solid that she grew so maybe it is a good sign


----------



## jondamon (Oct 23, 2021)

Little update from last night.

I thinned the plant out on Wednesday evening and she’s bounced back with a vengeance.

Current EC 0.9 pH6 5x daily feeds using a basic brick of coco, no pre soaking in Ca/Mg solution.

8L pot

just literally a mix up of nutes and began feeding.


----------



## Daisychief (Oct 23, 2021)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 5014460View attachment 5014461View attachment 5014462


Jeez those look awesome. Hopefully I can get anything close to them I will be happy


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 23, 2021)

A few pics from my current grow wk 6/7. 


One sister doesn't have any pistols on her buds?


----------



## conor c (Oct 24, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> A few pics from my current grow wk 6/7. View attachment 5015706View attachment 5015707
> View attachment 5015708
> 
> One sister doesn't have any pistols on her buds?
> View attachment 5015705


Looks like u got a sterile female mate


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2021)

Few pics of 4x4 moon blend & specimen x wk 3 of 12/12


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2021)

conor c said:


> Looks like u got a sterile female mate


That's the 1st I've seen it before mate, doesn it make any odds?

Cheers!


----------



## conor c (Oct 25, 2021)

Nope ur ok id clone it tho cos means in a room full of pollen or in with any herms it wont make seeds it will still get you high the same


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 26, 2021)

PM urges police to take swift action over online cannabis selling


The Mail's investigation found hundreds of dealers on the Facebook-owned site are peddling the drug to youngsters as part of a billion-pound online industry sparking major health concerns.




www.dailymail.co.uk





First they kill only fans now this, gawd knows how a mans ment to make ends meet in this world..... lol

So what have i missed?


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 26, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> PM urges police to take swift action over online cannabis selling
> 
> 
> The Mail's investigation found hundreds of dealers on the Facebook-owned site are peddling the drug to youngsters as part of a billion-pound online industry sparking major health concerns.
> ...


It is in the Daily Mail, so largely won't be true.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks inspector but Yea its true, the knobheads murked our page, .... was fun tho while it lasted..... 

In other news!...

Third year running im making seeds outdoors, au natural, under the current bun...

Some mould has set in thanks to bloody catapillers, these things are huge!! 

I cant really move around in there as it stinks so they are really at the mercy of mother nature!

Will see what we get! Bloody seeds are huge!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 27, 2021)

Double dipz is from @allcityseeds and is essentially runtz x runtz here she is seeded pollenated by my bluchi male stud muffin!

Bluchi is Big buddhas blue cheese (i ran 50 fems) x my biker kush v2 male from karma genetics, then BX back to the same Blue cheese mother, as the original cross wasnt cheesey enough, (OG really dominates allot of the time!)


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 27, 2021)

My Blue cheese muma love the way she grows


----------



## jondamon (Oct 27, 2021)

Little update from last night.

more tucking and moving.

need to thin this girl out some more too.

nearly Halloween boys And girls lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice, im running a quadrant (rip subby) of kush, bent the first two down this time to see how she rezzzponds!

I love Halloween, unfortunately i gotta go get more pumpkins today the missus left em in the bag for 2 days and they went rotten quick....adds to the effect i suppose


----------



## jondamon (Oct 27, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Nice, im running a quadrant (rip subby) of kush, bent the first two down this time to see how she rezzzponds!
> 
> I love Halloween, unfortunately i gotta go get more pumpkins today the missus left em in the bag for 2 days and they went rotten quick....adds to the effect i suppose
> 
> View attachment 5017564


The 5 that we’ve done are starting to go already.

Asda £2.50 for a XL pumpkins.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 28, 2021)

Couple of pics moon blend on the left is a Polyploid going to be interesting to see how she finishes she’s got some dank wet dog nose


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 30, 2021)

Catapillers have crippled efforts this year! Fu*kers!

Some seeds are there but Still need another week or two!

Cheese dipz (double dipz (*runtz x runtz) x Bluchi) seeded plant!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 30, 2021)

Bluchi (blue cheese x biker kush bx blue cheese) back crossed again to my select blue cheese mother! 

Catapillers dont love this so much but spider mites will choose blue cheese over any other, Bluchi doesnt seem to have this issue that i have seen!


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 31, 2021)

conor c


Hello bud, was it you that told me about a cat piss strain available in the UK?
That was a while back I could be mistaken. 
I've searched and tried looking back this thread but I can't find the post, if was you could you refresh my memory please? 

Cheers bud... 

For anyone interested there's 25% of London seed bank orders until midnight, code HAL21


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> conor c
> 
> 
> Hello bud, was it you that told me about a cat piss strain available in the UK?
> ...


I didn't even know London Seed bank existed until this thread, shame I just dropped all my seeds budget on something else. I will let the Mrs know she is the the strain chooser around here.


----------



## conor c (Oct 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> conor c
> 
> 
> Hello bud, was it you that told me about a cat piss strain available in the UK?
> ...


Theres a few crosses from rare dankness with it available some places and theres certain phenos of skunk special aka redskunk its from female seeds that are pretty damn catpissy as for the clone in pure form these days idk cos theres at least 3 American catpiss cuts they call cat piss ones a ssh pheno ones pure indica and ones hybrid


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 31, 2021)

Daylight savings lol








T2 Trainspotting - Clip 3 - One hour late [en]


Cineuropa - the best of european cinema




www.cineuropa.org


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Daylight savings lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't even notice that happen. All of my clocks are set by the internet. The only manual clock we own is in the bathroom and this morning I figured the battery was going when the time was different to the Google Smart clock in the bedroom. If you hadn't mentioned it I wouldn't of known.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 31, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Didn't even notice that happen. All of my clocks are set by the internet. The only manual clock we own is in the bathroom and this morning I figured the battery was going when the time was different to the Google Smart clock in the bedroom. If you hadn't mentioned it I wouldn't of known.


Where as in my house I started making lunch at 10:45am ffs 

then twigged when my phone was saying the correct time lol.


----------



## Dalio (Oct 31, 2021)

Afternoon gents what are my fellow uk growers smoking/growing at the minute? 
and does anyone breed their own strains as I’m thinking of starting to do this myself and would love to get some more info on this


----------



## jondamon (Oct 31, 2021)

Dalio said:


> Afternoon gents what are my fellow uk growers smoking/growing at the minute?
> and does anyone breed their own strains as I’m thinking of starting to do this myself and would love to get some more info on this


Smoking DINAFEM WHITE SIBERIAN 
Growing DINAFEM CRITICAL+



you can create seeds a few different ways.

You can get some colloidal silver and spread it on a female plant for it to produce male pollen sacks.

collect that pollen (which will be feminised pollen) and use that pollen to pollenate another female of whatever strain you want.

Allow it to flower and produce seeds and then you have enough seeds to last you a lifetime of grows lol.

or buy regular seeds and flower until you find a male and collect the pollen from the male and use on female plants (regular pollen will create male and female orientated seeds)

Then if you really want to go to town you can keep a mother and back cross the clones with your chosen keepers etc for stability and to breed out any traits you don’t like but that can take serious amounts of time.


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 31, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Where as in my house I started making lunch at 10:45am ffs
> 
> then twigged when my phone was saying the correct time lol.


LOL.

The Mrs didn't have a clue either.

Luckily my grow timers are all managed by smart switches and adjusted when the time on my Home Server updated



Dalio said:


> Afternoon gents what are my fellow uk growers smoking/growing at the minute?
> and does anyone breed their own strains as I’m thinking of starting to do this myself and would love to get some more info on this


I am smoking miscellaneous weed #1. Basically, my assistant muddled up all the labels when I potted them up, so all we know for sure is that it is weed. It could be Bubblegum XL, Blue Dream or Fat Banana, it's very nice. My assistant has subsequently been handed an imaginary P45.

In Veg I have a Sensi Amnesia, Big Bud, Killer Glue, North Thunderfuck and Honey n' Cream.

In flower I have some Big Bud, Sernsi Amnesia, Fat Banana, Happiness, Bruce Banner #3 and French Macaron.


----------



## Dalio (Oct 31, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Smoking DINAFEM WHITE SIBERIAN
> Growing DINAFEM CRITICAL+
> View attachment 5020002View attachment 5020003
> 
> ...


Looks nice and strong that stem jheez , I’m smoking Cali connection - King Louis and some super iced grapefruit.

Yeah I’ve accidentally stressed and got myself about 100 Orange cheese cake seeds but looking to actually create a strain and stabilise it I’m just struggling to find a keeper/mother I’m to picky and end up just growing them out because they’re not good enough to keep around for long enough, I’ve got a what looks like a male it’s still in veg but pre flowers looking male (Karma- Roaddawg ) looks big and strong I was thinking about collecting the pollen and hitting it on a few lower branches of a few strains I like I’ve got in house - JMO and a Lady Sativa - English OG and Stardawg I could do it too but not really sure how to go about it like how long till males is ready and when hit the females with it etc ..


----------



## Dalio (Oct 31, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> LOL.
> 
> The Mrs didn't have a clue either.
> 
> ...


 I’ve done that before with the labels now I put a label on the pot , the tray and on a bit of bamboo in the pot too , you got plenty of strains there to smoke . Love me some banner and Ammy haze and have a french macaron I got as a freebie you’ll have to keep me updated on


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 31, 2021)

I think I remember why I don't buy online, maybe it's the norm to need an account but I'm not for sharing to many details to buy seeds, if I could just pay + address I could live with that but I feel they're mining unnecessary information with no guest checkout it's account only orders.


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I think I remember why I don't buy online, maybe it's the norm to need an account but I'm not for sharing to many details to buy seeds, if I could just pay + address I could live with that but I feel they're mining unnecessary information with no guest checkout it's account only orders.


Plenty of places do guest checkouts. TBH I use Google Pay, so rather than giving dozens of companies my banking details I give it to one company and they manage it for me.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 1, 2021)

Paypal is our most popular payment method, although we have to keep this discreet. First time i used the service they let me build up 6months of sales then told me i had broken there Ts and Cs.... despite it being perfectly legal to sell seeds here in the uk (for Souvenir purposes only) ....

They then held all funds for 180 days and required ID to retrieve said funds!

Was most annoying! 

Bluchi male stud at work a few weeks back, he didnt frost up at all outdoors which was intresting, all orgainc grown under our own current bun .. (i see DST done well out doors this year if mem serves)



A shot of bluchi from kronicle who i recently found out is also a member here!



Anyone go out trick or treating last night?


----------



## conor c (Nov 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I think I remember why I don't buy online, maybe it's the norm to need an account but I'm not for sharing to many details to buy seeds, if I could just pay + address I could live with that but I feel they're mining unnecessary information with no guest checkout it's account only orders.


Thats why i only shop with people with a great rep just in case n that


----------



## Dalio (Nov 1, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Paypal is our most popular payment method, although we have to keep this discreet. First time i used the service they let me build up 6months of sales then told me i had broken there Ts and Cs.... despite it being perfectly legal to sell seeds here in the uk (for Souvenir purposes only) ....
> 
> They then held all funds for 180 days and required ID to retrieve said funds!
> 
> ...


Looking nice mate ,what’s the nose like on that ?


----------



## Jules1976 (Nov 1, 2021)

Since I found The Vault not bought seeds from anywhere else loads of breeders and very fast delivery within the UK less than a week


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 1, 2021)

Asking for a email address is perfectly understandable asking me to type in my password for said address nah i'm uneasy about that.


----------



## Jules1976 (Nov 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Asking for a email address is perfectly understandable asking me to type in my password for said address nah i'm uneasy about that.


When you make an account you have to make a new password they don't want YOUR email password. just use any different password from your normal passwords and you're good to go mate and use PayPal to pay and the company won't know anything other than your email address


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 1, 2021)

Jules1976 said:


> When you make an account you have to make a new password they don't want YOUR email password. just use any different password from your normal passwords and you're good to go mate and use PayPal to pay and the company won't know anything other than your email address


That's what I thought/expected so I put in a email address with a new password and wouldn't accept it, I then tried to "sign in using google thingy" and my fkg name etc was loaded onto their server/computer whatever it's stored in. 
Idk much about digital stuff (clearly lol) but I'm sure with a warrant the police can remove it and read everything on it.


----------



## conor c (Nov 1, 2021)

I use alot of different places but my main ones are discountcannabisseeds and realgorillaseeds for hybrids and realseeds/kwik seeds for heirlooms n landrace stuff never had any issue with them id recommend em to anyone heard the vaults good too and they from up here never used em myself tho yet


----------



## Leeski (Nov 1, 2021)

Always good to be cautious but really it ain’t in the companies interest they have way more to lose if shit goes pear shaped and don’t think the fluffy truncheons are bothered about peeps growing a few plants although that does seem to change depending where your located and how bored they are or a doughnut shortage


----------



## Jules1976 (Nov 1, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> That's what I thought/expected so I put in a email address with a new password and wouldn't accept it, I then tried to "sign in using google thingy" and my fkg name etc was loaded onto their server/computer whatever it's stored in.
> Idk much about digital stuff (clearly lol) but I'm sure with a warrant the police can remove it and read everything on it.


When you first go on a sight it should say somewhere on the screen make account or new account its normally somewhere really small on the sign in screen


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 2, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> That's what I thought/expected so I put in a email address with a new password and wouldn't accept it, I then tried to "sign in using google thingy" and my fkg name etc was loaded onto their server/computer whatever it's stored in.
> Idk much about digital stuff (clearly lol) but I'm sure with a warrant the police can remove it and read everything on it.


That isn't how it works. When you sign in using Google, your Google account gives your browser secure access to their server in the form of a token. Google will only give them the relevant for details for the transaction. The Authorities would need a warrant to access your data, that would cost thousands and take months. Also that assumes the transaction actually took place in the UK, which is doubtful, especially if you used Google, they aren't a UK company.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 2, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> That isn't how it works. When you sign in using Google, your Google account gives your browser secure access to their server in the form of a token. Google will only give them the relevant for details for the transaction. The Authorities would need a warrant to access your data, that would cost thousands and take months. Also that assumes the transaction actually took place in the UK, which is doubtful, especially if you used Google, they aren't a UK company.


Within minutes of clicking on sign in with Google I got two emails from them with my name... I was already annoyed by then idk wtf an address and payment isn't sufficient.
Nosey bastards imo.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 2, 2021)

Jules1976 said:


> When you first go on a sight it should say somewhere on the screen make account or new account its normally somewhere really small on the sign in screen


Cheers man i did find it when I looked again closely...

Thanks!


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 2, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Within minutes of clicking on sign in with Google I got two emails from them with my name... I was already annoyed by then idk wtf an address and payment isn't sufficient.
> Nosey bastards imo.


There isn't a mail order company in the world that isn't going to want your name. They need it for shipping and billing purposes. I run my own business, I do local logistics contracts for florists. I have to keep records of every transaction I make for 6 years, it is the law. The Florist has to keep the details of the customers for 6 years too, again it's the law. Even with a card transaction over the phone or in a shop face to face the vendor gets your name. If you spend money on your card in a shop, your name will appear of the shop's bank statement. The only anonymous way of buying something is with cash and then only if it is nominal amounts, if you fronted in to a shop and spent thousands in cash they'd want your details, the banks would insist, it is to stop money laundering. AFAIK a bank will want full ID if you want to deposit more that £2k in cash.

I reckon cash as we know it is going to start being phased out within 10 years.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 2, 2021)

More tucking today.

feeding 4x a day at 1.0EC pH6

Switched to 12/12 a couple of days ago (can’t remember exactly when lol)

I just remember that 10 weeks takes me to around the 6th January-ish. Lol.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 2, 2021)

jondamon said:


> More tucking today.
> 
> feeding 4x a day at 1.0EC pH6
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. How long have you vegged for?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> That looks awesome. How long have you vegged for?


Broke ground on the 9th September.


----------



## ukdave (Nov 3, 2021)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


Show me the evidence. I mean seriously how ridiculous is this statement, why would any sane dealer do that? UK stoners are connoisseur's, not idiots, they would spot bad weed in a puff, and nobody would buy it, the seller would be out of business in 5 minutes. Its not going to do much for the weight either. To my knowledge this story originates from a picture sent by an anonymous scientist to the pro cannabis charity 'Drug Scope' who seem to have fallen for it hook line and sinker. An anonymous scientist who remains unwilling to back his findings up with personal disclosure is taken seriously by The Guardian, a paper with a political agenda, how laughable is that. Call me paranoid but, if there really was glass in your weed, assuming you looked under the microscope to verify your comments, I'd be asking, what have I done, for what reason would anyone put glass only in my weed. What else am I consuming that could be contaminated. If someone contaminated my weed I'd be straight back to the dealer for an explanation, what did your dealer have to say?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 3, 2021)

Bought some new stash off simply souvenirs last night first time buying ethos …. Gmo zkittlez f1 regs …. Anyone got any Info on these ? I heard gmo and zkittlez are hard to grow so I’m hoping this plant ain’t as hard as them keeping them for thru the spring and summer as it’s easier to control temps in my tent I’m gna try for a perfect run


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

Blind man walks through a fish market, takes a deep breath and says,...... "Good morning ladies"! 



*Excuse the messy floor


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 3, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Broke ground on the 9th September.


That is impressive for only 7 weeks veg.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> That is impressive for only 7 weeks veg.



Its been trimmed and shaped 2-3x too lol.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 3, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Show me the evidence. I mean seriously how ridiculous is this statement, why would any sane dealer do that? UK stoners are connoisseur's, not idiots, they would spot bad weed in a puff, and nobody would buy it, the seller would be out of business in 5 minutes. Its not going to do much for the weight either. To my knowledge this story originates from a picture sent by an anonymous scientist to the pro cannabis charity 'Drug Scope' who seem to have fallen for it hook line and sinker. An anonymous scientist who remains unwilling to back his findings up with personal disclosure is taken seriously by The Guardian, a paper with a political agenda, how laughable is that. Call me paranoid but, if there really was glass in your weed, assuming you looked under the microscope to verify your comments, I'd be asking, what have I done, for what reason would anyone put glass only in my weed. What else am I consuming that could be contaminated. If someone contaminated my weed I'd be straight back to the dealer for an explanation, what did your dealer have to say?


there only interested in money, glass covered weed is an old one here in the uk


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> there only interested in money, glass covered weed is an old one here in the uk


I know of this, normally done when buying in bulk.. A glass milk bottle ground up to dust weighs 1 oz!


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> there only interested in money, glass covered weed is an old one here in the uk


I can recall a few years ago (before I grew) when I bought a Henry and every time I rolled a joint and lit it up it just fizzled and clumped together and made the doobie just get hard like a rock!

So I assumed at the time sugar water spray who really knows.

I was green to the tricks some people supposedly use etc at the time.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> there only interested in money, glass covered weed is an old one here in the uk


I have been smoking weed in the UK for over 30 years and the first time I have ever heard of that is on this thread.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2021)

kosher kush x the dog x dirtnap
hanging after 10weeks of flower.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

I worked in a hydro shop for 5 years and learnt a ton, allot of people have used PGRs over the years without even knowing it, reps used to come in and if we got on, there product was stocked, this normally ment it was about how cool the rep was not necessarily about the products lol...

Anyway point is gawd knows what crap we have smoked over the years.... (shooting powder, rox etc all pgrs )

I know everyone here is pgr free, but these companies are discreet in there wording....

This is the current one doing the rounds (most probs paclo) these guys are as sneaky as it gets with there wording and no mention of not for human consumption in sight ....



Whats worse is one stop grow shop are also pushing this knowing its a pgr and not for human consumption also! When questioned they say theres a demand so they will sell it..

I just checked there insta post and they deleted all my comments but left there replies loool







I checked there site and no mention of not for human consumption, its a shame didn't have a bad word to say about one stop untill now


----------



## Leeski (Nov 3, 2021)

Moon blend & specimen x 5 wk veg 25 days into flower organic living soil


----------



## go go kid (Nov 3, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I have been smoking weed in the UK for over 30 years and the first time I have ever heard of that is on this thread.


some guy tried to sell me some at my house, i was facinated by the amount of crystals in the bottom of the bag , so after rolling some in the bottom of the bag and it causing roughness in the plastic its self, i tried cutting it up like a line of coke, it just kind of scattered.
after hearing what you mentioned in your post, im guessing they read about it and tried to mimic it, but not very well. it was third hand weed so i couldent get my hands round the throat of the seller unfortunatly.
ive been thinking about it ever since i read your post earlier and thats the conclusion ive come up with, just been buisy and couldent post


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice Leeski, have you ever messed about with leaf stripping?


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

DST said:


> kosher kush x the dog x dirtnap
> hanging after 10weeks of flower.
> View attachment 5021772


Fire!


----------



## go go kid (Nov 3, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Moon blend & specimen x 5 wk veg 25 days into flower organic living soil View attachment 5021777View attachment 5021778View attachment 5021779View attachment 5021780View attachment 5021781


are they the jardan?? fans you useing there, im deciding which ones to get at presant.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 3, 2021)

I use to defoliant but I don’t any more I only lollipop and strip any suckers away


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

Gotta love a clean underskirt!!


----------



## Leeski (Nov 3, 2021)

go go kid said:


> are they the jardan?? fans you useing there, im deciding which ones to get at presant.


Yes sir secret jardin 6” 20w oscillating I have three in a 4x4 there good as they have a spacer which push fan head away from tent poles


----------



## go go kid (Nov 3, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Yes sir secret jardin 6” 20w oscillating I have three in a 4x4 there good as they have a spacer which push fan head away from tent poles


yeah, i kind of liked that feature too, plus the way they attatch to the tent poles. many thanx, thats made my mind up about them


----------



## jondamon (Nov 3, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I use to defoliant but I don’t any more I only lollipop and strip any suckers away View attachment 5021786


While leaving dying leaves on top of your medium lol.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 3, 2021)

My soil Biology and worms soon munch them up usually take 5 days anything I take off the plants goes back into my soil
Edit nearly everything


----------



## Jules1976 (Nov 3, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Yes sir secret jardin 6” 20w oscillating I have three in a 4x4 there good as they have a spacer which push fan head away from tent poles


I have exactly the same they're really good but after a while they can make the odd clicking sound ect but they're cheap enough that you could replace them every grow if needed around £27 each


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

Anyone growing regs atm?


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 3, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone growing regs atm?


I am tempted. But they are a bit of a faff.


----------



## lozac123 (Nov 3, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Show me the evidence. I mean seriously how ridiculous is this statement, why would any sane dealer do that? UK stoners are connoisseur's, not idiots, they would spot bad weed in a puff, and nobody would buy it, the seller would be out of business in 5 minutes. Its not going to do much for the weight either. To my knowledge this story originates from a picture sent by an anonymous scientist to the pro cannabis charity 'Drug Scope' who seem to have fallen for it hook line and sinker. An anonymous scientist who remains unwilling to back his findings up with personal disclosure is taken seriously by The Guardian, a paper with a political agenda, how laughable is that. Call me paranoid but, if there really was glass in your weed, assuming you looked under the microscope to verify your comments, I'd be asking, what have I done, for what reason would anyone put glass only in my weed. What else am I consuming that could be contaminated. If someone contaminated my weed I'd be straight back to the dealer for an explanation, what did your dealer have to say?


Hey man- guys in the UK might now be connoisseurs, but whatever year I started this thread (08/09/10, can't really remember), we definitely weren't connoisseurs. You'd get a bag of amnesia, and it would be whatever dirt weed your plug had. Sprayed weed was really common back in the day.

I had a friend who told me a story once of how he saved all of the crystals from these bags of super crystal-ly green, put it all into one joint and ended up coughing up blood for days. Yeah it was probably over exaggerated, maybe some of it was sugar, but we definitely had sprayed smoke back in the day.

It's a very different story now I'm glad to say, and I haven't come across sprayed green for well over 10 years. The quality has also gotten waaaaay better than it once was too.

I'm glad that the guy who had been smoking for 30 years has also never heard of it. But I'd also imagine you would have had much better connections that what I had when I was a late teenager. It's the main reason I ended up growing my own.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh how things change. Where did those 13 years go?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 3, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Oh how things change. Where did those 13 years go?


I seen this baz and had to log in just to see how long I been here...... 11 odd years lol..... Madness


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Show me the evidence. I mean seriously how ridiculous is this statement, why would any sane dealer do that? UK stoners are connoisseur's, not idiots, they would spot bad weed in a puff, and nobody would buy it, the seller would be out of business in 5 minutes. Its not going to do much for the weight either. To my knowledge this story originates from a picture sent by an anonymous scientist to the pro cannabis charity 'Drug Scope' who seem to have fallen for it hook line and sinker. An anonymous scientist who remains unwilling to back his findings up with personal disclosure is taken seriously by The Guardian, a paper with a political agenda, how laughable is that. Call me paranoid but, if there really was glass in your weed, assuming you looked under the microscope to verify your comments, I'd be asking, what have I done, for what reason would anyone put glass only in my weed. What else am I consuming that could be contaminated. If someone contaminated my weed I'd be straight back to the dealer for an explanation, what did your dealer have to say?


Lmao your getting mad about a 12 year old post ? Hahahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone growing regs atm?


I only grow regs


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 3, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> I seen this baz and had to log in just to see how long I been here...... 11 odd years lol..... Madness


Been a long time man !


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 3, 2021)

lozac123 said:


> Hey man- guys in the UK might now be connoisseurs, but whatever year I started this thread (08/09/10, can't really remember), we definitely weren't connoisseurs. You'd get a bag of amnesia, and it would be whatever dirt weed your plug had. Sprayed weed was really common back in the day.
> 
> I had a friend who told me a story once of how he saved all of the crystals from these bags of super crystal-ly green, put it all into one joint and ended up coughing up blood for days. Yeah it was probably over exaggerated, maybe some of it was sugar, but we definitely had sprayed smoke back in the day.
> 
> ...


Seen your name and first post a million times! Thanks for starting the thread man, cool your still about!


----------



## go go kid (Nov 3, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Oh how things change. Where did those 13 years go?


you can disapear in smoke


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 4, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I have been smoking weed in the UK for over 30 years and the first time I have ever heard of that is on this thread.


Things get a bit strange the more north you go. Wee village in the highlands and some shady polish dealer. He was caught for adding glass. Smoke was horrible but it was either that or sticky black. Would fizz and spark in a joint.

Trouble is when no competition quality can be non existent and still sell for folk are desperate


----------



## conor c (Nov 4, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Things get a bit strange the more north you go. Wee village in the highlands and some shady polish dealer. He was caught for adding glass. Smoke was horrible but it was either that or sticky black. Would fizz and spark in a joint.
> 
> Trouble is when no competition quality can be non existent and still sell for folk are desperate


The dutch import was the first grit weed kicking about it was either sugar or worse silica dust they were spraying with nasty stuff luckily aint seen it in years luckily its easy to spot 99% of the time i got family in the highlands i always took my own shit if i visit cos more expensive and stuff


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 4, 2021)

conor c said:


> The dutch import was the first grit weed kicking about it was either sugar or worse silica dust they were spraying with nasty stuff luckily aint seen it in years luckily its easy to spot 99% of the time i got family in the highlands i always took my own shit if i visit cos more expensive and stuff


Aye green costs a bomb and is shite up there. Biggest reason I grow for myself now is quality. Also I know what’s in it!

Plus it’s nice to have some life growing through the dreaded winter months.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

im in wales and its soap bar still, just wish dealers knew how to wash it first b4 selling the shit, its cheap enough, but dealers just cant be arsed


----------



## conor c (Nov 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> im in wales and its soap bar still, just wish dealers knew how to wash it first b4 selling the shit, its cheap enough, but dealers just cant be arsed


Rarer now in Scotland even shit hash greens more common now


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Things get a bit strange the more north you go. Wee village in the highlands and some shady polish dealer. He was caught for adding glass. Smoke was horrible but it was either that or sticky black. Would fizz and spark in a joint.
> 
> Trouble is when no competition quality can be non existent and still sell for folk are desperate


Other than very odd occasions. I have always got it from mates, actual mates, and a few of those are the people that grew it. If I needed to go out and buy some now it would be from the guy that got me into growing 20 years ago or the old guy at the end of the road, whose son grows it, and I helped with his shopping during lockdown. Actual friends.

I guess I have been kind of lucky.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> im in wales and its soap bar still, just wish dealers knew how to wash it first b4 selling the shit, its cheap enough, but dealers just cant be arsed


Soap Bar. I haven't seen any of that since I left school. We are talking 1990 here.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> im in wales and its soap bar still, just wish dealers knew how to wash it first b4 selling the shit, its cheap enough, but dealers just cant be arsed


Wales here too and the majority up north is “Cali tins”. lol.

Cali tins. Ffs. They mean tins theyve bought on eBay and stuck the weed in to make it sell for £50-£80 an eighth.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2021)

Some of the cali stuff is from the states but its bud thats failed tests and cant be sold legally over there.... but allot now is pgr uk bud, as it seems the price doubles if its in a tin and grown with pgrs....

No chance of replicating the hindu kush hills in the welsh valleys then? Lol


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Some of the cali stuff is from the states but its bud thats failed tests and cant be sold legally over there.... but allot now is pgr uk bud, as it seems the price doubles if its in a tin and grown with pgrs....
> 
> No chance of replicating the hindu kush hills in the welsh valleys then? Lol
> 
> View attachment 5022385


sadly no, would be nice


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Soap Bar. I haven't seen any of that since I left school. We are talking 1990 here.


well its alive and kicking here in wales


----------



## Leeski (Nov 4, 2021)

Last time I saw soap bar or squidgy black I was playing street fighter on super Nintendo winner stays on loser skins up fuck I miss simpler times


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 4, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Wales here too and the majority up north is “Cali tins”. lol.
> 
> Cali tins. Ffs. They mean tins theyve bought on eBay and stuck the weed in to make it sell for £50-£80 an eighth.


It amazes me how people can be so stupid that they fall for that shit.



Lemon king said:


> Some of the cali stuff is from the states but its bud thats failed tests and cant be sold legally over there.... but allot now is pgr uk bud, as it seems the price doubles if its in a tin and grown with pgrs....
> 
> No chance of replicating the hindu kush hills in the welsh valleys then? Lol
> 
> View attachment 5022385


What is this PGR I keep hearing about?


----------



## Leeski (Nov 4, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> It amazes me how people can be so stupid that they fall for that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this PGR I keep hearing about?


Plant growth regulators


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 4, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Plant growth regulators


Thanks. I just did some reading on that. Sounds like some nasty shit.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Thanks. I just did some reading on that. Sounds like some nasty shit.


There are naturally occurring PGR’s in Kelp/Seaweed, coconut water, alfalfa meal etc. 


some of these naturally occurring PGR’s (organic and not synthetic) people are using without realising they are in there.

cytokinins
Triacantonol
Gibberelins 
brassinolide


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 4, 2021)

jondamon said:


> There are naturally occurring PGR’s in Kelp/Seaweed, coconut water, alfalfa meal etc.
> 
> 
> some of these naturally occurring PGR’s (organic and not synthetic) people are using without realising they are in there.
> ...


Ok. I have done a bit of reading and I will just stay using the single bottle seaweed based feed I am using.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Ok. I have done a bit of reading and I will just stay using the single bottle seaweed based feed I am using.


I use triacantonol derived from beeswax during veg.

Ive found it helps keep things bushier as was noted about my impressive 7 weeks veg lol.

synthetic PGR’s are the ones for real concern IMO such as paclobutrazol etc.


paclo - helps to stop stretch and creates super tight dense buds but can hinder THC and terpene content and is carcinogenic creating NITROSIMANINES or something lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2021)

Paclobutrazol impacts a plant cell’s ability to elongate, which in cannabis means cells pack much tighter and denser on the flower. It also hinders the development of key terpenes on the plant, and reduces the ability of the plant to produce THC.

When buds which contains paclobutrazol are smoked, it breaks down into nitrosamines — the most carcinogenic compound found in cigarettes. Studies say paclobutrazol can negatively impact fertility, as well as cause liver damage.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Paclobutrazol impacts a plant cell’s ability to elongate, which in cannabis means cells pack much tighter and denser on the flower. It also hinders the development of key terpenes on the plant, and reduces the ability of the plant to produce THC.
> 
> When buds which contains paclobutrazol are smoked, it breaks down into nitrosamines — the most carcinogenic compound found in cigarettes. Studies say paclobutrazol can negatively impact fertility, as well as cause liver damage.


i never realised they affected the terpenes too. not that id ever use it, but well worth knowing


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Things get a bit strange the more north you go. Wee village in the highlands and some shady polish dealer. He was caught for adding glass. Smoke was horrible but it was either that or sticky black. Would fizz and spark in a joint.
> 
> Trouble is when no competition quality can be non existent and still sell for folk are desperate


sticky black, is that like squidgy pakastani black that used to be available. i got a guy i can score melana from, but not seen him in a while, he was getting heavily into his speed


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

conor c said:


> Rarer now in Scotland even shit hash greens more common now


never herd of hash greens b4, can you elaborate??


----------



## jondamon (Nov 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> sticky black, is that like squidgy pakastani black that used to be available. i got a guy i can score melana from, but not seen him in a while, he was getting heavily into his speed


I remember Lebanese temple ball.
Fuck me that shit was straight fire!!

gold seal and red seal.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 4, 2021)

nepal temple ball ive smoked, red and yellow leb ive smoked, theyused to call the yellow leb "slate"
and the red seal and gold seal was from a dealer who colected the actual coloured seals from them, he has quite a colection


----------



## conor c (Nov 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> never herd of hash greens b4, can you elaborate??


Nah all i meant was green as in bud is more common than resin up here now mate


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> sticky black, is that like squidgy pakastani black that used to be available. i got a guy i can score melana from, but not seen him in a while, he was getting heavily into his speed


Suppose to be but was cut with all sorts of shit. In fact some of it never even got you high just made you feel slightly tired lol


----------



## conor c (Nov 4, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Suppose to be but was cut with all sorts of shit. In fact some of it never even got you high just made you feel slightly tired lol
> [/QUOTE
> 
> on occasion ive had great hash like ketama 00 malana mazari paki black indian black etc tbh its just your luck my friends dad used to smuggle all sorts back but since he retired aint seen any quality hash other than homemade dry sift of course i miss all the real import stuff tbh


----------



## ukdave (Nov 4, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I have been smoking weed in the UK for over 30 years and the first time I have ever heard of that is on this thread.


Its Narcissistic propaganda mate, they make up all sorts of stuff backed by zero evidence in some of these forums, in the real world if a dealer was caught selling that sort of thing he would wake up in an ambulance wondering how he got there. If you ever do business with a dealer with a flat nose, ask him if he ever contaminated his weed.


----------



## Dalio (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow  seems I’m in a town for good bud I’ve never got shit put in my bud but I’ve definitely heard the stories from buddies of mine tho about plastic dust chucked in there years back , Quite easy too get hold an oz of good stardawg ,gg4 , haze,gelato anything like that etc for £180 everyone seems to be growing it here makes a change hopefully they’ll legalise growing it in a few years but very much doubt it tho .


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 4, 2021)

British sugar have a pritty good hold on the weed game atm dont think they want to share anytime soon either!


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2021)

Dalio said:


> Wow  seems I’m in a town for good bud I’ve never got shit put in my bud but I’ve definitely heard the stories from buddies of mine tho about plastic dust chucked in there years back , Quite easy too get hold an oz of good stardawg ,gg4 , haze,gelato anything like that etc for £180 everyone seems to be growing it here makes a change hopefully they’ll legalise growing it in a few years but very much doubt it tho .


I don't really want it legalising. The moment they do that is the moment they will start taxing it, this is the UK they tax everything.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 5, 2021)

Little update from last night.

EC 1.0 feeding every 3 hours and once during the dark cycle.


----------



## MaybeOld (Nov 5, 2021)

Not lived in the UK now for a few years, what's the price of an decent OZ? No fluffy, stalky stuff


----------



## MaybeOld (Nov 5, 2021)

Sure the cannabis club/social clubs will be taxed and you'll be paying more than street price. The tradeoff is the buds are normally at lot better and some accountability if you have bad weed/weed that makes you ill. 

The legalisation will encourage a massive amount of people to start growing. Where I live it's legal and we have grow shops/ smoke clubs but we locals hardly use them as everyone who likes weed here grows and a lot of it is to a high standard. 

Biggest downside is that gangs will likely move onto other drugs such as cocaine and opiods. Like the cartels did to their cannabis fields, they turned them into poppy fields for heroin and cut that Chinese fentanyl in it.


----------



## Dalio (Nov 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I don't really want it legalising. The moment they do that is the moment they will start taxing it, this is the UK they tax everything.





MaybeOld said:


> Not lived in the UK now for a few years, what's the price of an decent OZ? No fluffy, stalky stuff


about £180 near me cheaper if you buy more then one obviously


----------



## jondamon (Nov 5, 2021)

MaybeOld said:


> Not lived in the UK now for a few years, what's the price of an decent OZ? No fluffy, stalky stuff


If you know a guy in north wales it’s £160-£180 Oz. If you don’t know a guy £240, from the local “street” guys you could be looking at £20 for 1.6g now called a 20bag.

“Cali Tins” upwards of £60-90 an eighth.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I don't really want it legalising. The moment they do that is the moment they will start taxing it, this is the UK they tax everything.


They couldn’t tax your home grow though.

but if you set up a dispo etc then you’d be classified as a business and fuck yeah you should pay tax etc.

That’s how a business works lol.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 5, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Show me the evidence. I mean seriously how ridiculous is this statement, why would any sane dealer do that? UK stoners are connoisseur's, not idiots, they would spot bad weed in a puff, and nobody would buy it, the seller would be out of business in 5 minutes. Its not going to do much for the weight either. To my knowledge this story originates from a picture sent by an anonymous scientist to the pro cannabis charity 'Drug Scope' who seem to have fallen for it hook line and sinker. An anonymous scientist who remains unwilling to back his findings up with personal disclosure is taken seriously by The Guardian, a paper with a political agenda, how laughable is that. Call me paranoid but, if there really was glass in your weed, assuming you looked under the microscope to verify your comments, I'd be asking, what have I done, for what reason would anyone put glass only in my weed. What else am I consuming that could be contaminated. If someone contaminated my weed I'd be straight back to the dealer for an explanation, what did your dealer have to say?


About 10/15 years ago before all the pretty tuna cans full of poorly grown weed in England labeled as “Cali”, there was mass amounts of contaminated bud around. Glass, sand some sticky shit that wouldn’t burn with a blow torch and . 
You could chew a tiny bit of sugar leaf and feel the grit/glass between your teeth.
I even heard of sabootio football table grass being used.
Anyway there was definitely some horrible crap around back then most often called “import” and round our way was know as “spray”. 
I really hope these shady fuckers haven’t re-emerged and started this again.


----------



## conor c (Nov 5, 2021)

MaybeOld said:


> Sure the cannabis club/social clubs will be taxed and you'll be paying more than street price. The tradeoff is the buds are normally at lot better and some accountability if you have bad weed/weed that makes you ill.
> 
> The legalisation will encourage a massive amount of people to start growing. Where I live it's legal and we have grow shops/ smoke clubs but we locals hardly use them as everyone who likes weed here grows and a lot of it is to a high standard.
> 
> Biggest downside is that gangs will likely move onto other drugs such as cocaine and opiods. Like the cartels did to their cannabis fields, they turned them into poppy fields for heroin and cut that Chinese fentanyl in it.


The gangs as you put it already sell that shit plenty mate and cokes everywhere here especially and smacks never far behind unfortunately personally i like neither nor benzos and we all know fentanyl and other things like it are bad news anyone with sense knows what they doing anyway best with the herb


----------



## go go kid (Nov 5, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Suppose to be but was cut with all sorts of shit. In fact some of it never even got you high just made you feel slightly tired lol


i reckon it wasmixed with cbd squidgy hash or jelly hash, i remember the same stuff too


----------



## go go kid (Nov 5, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> About 10/15 years ago before all the pretty tuna cans full of poorly grown weed in England labeled as “Cali”, there was mass amounts of contaminated bud around. Glass, sand some sticky shit that wouldn’t burn with a blow torch and .
> You could chew a tiny bit of sugar leaf and feel the grit/glass between your teeth.
> I even heard of sabootio football table grass being used.
> Anyway there was definitely some horrible crap around back then most often called “import” and round our way was know as “spray”.
> I really hope these shady fuckers haven’t re-emerged and started this again.


there was a bloke busted for selling soap bar, he was making it himself and he put powdered up old 78 records into it.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I don't really want it legalising. The moment they do that is the moment they will start taxing it, this is the UK they tax everything.


i want all drugs legaly sold under the nhs, all profits going to the nhs to keep it going and keeping the drugs clean and managed properly to indeviduals.
sure cut down the profits going to organised crime. plus its not the drug that kills you, its allways the shit its cut with.
like the benzoes going around lately, nasty shit in them. verry hit n miss.
not done any other drug bar weed for years, but if the mood takes me and theres some clean product around
i dont mind experimenting or ocasionaly partaking of any drug, but never to the extent of becoming addicted. variaty is the spice of life.
i know im not going to get any brownie points for that statement, but i tell the truth


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 6, 2021)

go go kid said:


> there was a bloke busted for selling soap bar, he was making it himself and he put powdered up old 78 records into it.


I heard it used to have vinyl in it, I always presumed flooring, but yeah nothing like your old record collection ay. 
This must be the origins of that rumour haha.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 6, 2021)

go go kid said:


> there was a bloke busted for selling soap bar, he was making it himself and he put powdered up old 78 records into it.


That’s the main reason I grow it myself. Don’t know what you’re smoking off the street


----------



## go go kid (Nov 6, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I heard it used to have vinyl in it, I always presumed flooring, but yeah nothing like your old record collection ay.
> This must be the origins of that rumour haha.


i dont think it was publisized back then, just a mention of a court case in the paper. but i sure would like to know what makes it so solid and shatter with the hit of a hammer, real odd behaviour for a hash


----------



## oill (Nov 6, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I heard it used to have vinyl in it, I always presumed flooring, but yeah nothing like your old record collection ay.
> This must be the origins of that rumour haha.


Grimey


----------



## Leeski (Nov 6, 2021)

ABBA are releasing a new album


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 6, 2021)

Looking for a non high -pain relief strain any ideas guy?

Should imagine ABBA doing vinyl @Leeski 

Cool comment haha.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 8, 2021)

Everyone well?


----------



## Mastergrow (Nov 8, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Everyone well?


Living the dream...


----------



## conor c (Nov 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Looking for a non high -pain relief strain any ideas guy?
> 
> Should imagine ABBA doing vinyl @Leeski
> 
> Cool comment haha.


Id say it depend on what kind of pain you dealing with mate


----------



## jondamon (Nov 8, 2021)

Update from last night.

@MarsHydrofactory FCE-3000 with bridgelux diodes around 80% power.
DINAFEM CRITICAL+ Just one plant. 8L pot 100% coco brick, no pre charge etc just feeding from day1. 

Current EC1.2

source water 0.2
Calmag 0.2
Small amount of MKP less than 0.1
Dutch pro grow Hydro coco 0.7
Keep it clean 0.1ml per litre for keeping pipe work cleaner.

temps 25C-21C
RH 35%-55%


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 8, 2021)

before and after a little strip down and repotted the small lemon trees, big ones are bacio, blueberry vintage and rhinestone og god knows how many weeks veg but 2 more weeksand them I'm flipping


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2021)

Well this years Test greenhouse has now come to a close, whilst i enjoy the au natural method it makes me thankfull for indo every time lol...

Would love to see a homegrown firm specialising in acclimatised uk autos tho...

Last shot of my selected pheno of double dipz (runtz x runtz) from uk breeder Allcityseeds pollinated by my bluchi stud....

She looks like the ugly sister compaired to when ran indo, even the fall colours didnt come through as well.. defo done much better then i was expecting, however low light levels let her down imo



Some seeds drying....


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone interested in running some bluecheeseBx aka Bluchi, only con is you would have to do a diary on them?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 9, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone interested in running some bluecheeseBx aka Bluchi, only con is you would have to do a diary on them?
> View attachment 5025059


I’d be interested but I wouldn’t be able to take up the journal until around mid January.


----------



## conor c (Nov 9, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Anyone interested in running some bluecheeseBx aka Bluchi, only con is you would have to do a diary on them?
> View attachment 5025059


Sounds good il be watching for sure cant run em personally right now but im pretty damn interested in finding decent old school bluecheese in reg form


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 9, 2021)

5g there. Just ate 3g of them....let the good times roll haha


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 50252895g there. Just ate 3g of them....let the good times roll haha


I haven't done shrooms in decades. Not sure I could deal with that now.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 9, 2021)

Course u can, its kicking in now whooo hoooooo


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 9, 2021)

May aswell eat the rest


----------



## MaybeOld (Nov 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 50252895g there. Just ate 3g of them....let the good times roll haha




I got some b+ on the go


----------



## MaybeOld (Nov 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5025362May aswell eat the rest


One of the things I miss most being from the north east is the blackbags worth of shroom me and my buds would pick from a local golf course about this time of year, where did you find them?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 10, 2021)

Update from last night. 

I have adjusted feeding to 1min every 4 hours as I was getting 5L of runoff per day from an 8L pot lol.

EC 1.2 pH6

Some of these were taken using the iPhone 0.5x lense so it’s a little distorted to fit the entire thing.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 11, 2021)

Greenhouse seeds kings juice, nearly finished +/- a couple of weeks.



It's not my finest...

Next up ...









London City Genetics :: Breeder Info & Cannabis Strains


So the story goes....<br /><br />London.City.Genetics was born way back in 2002. <br /><br />It all started with a small but tight group of friends from Hack...




en.seedfinder.eu





Prepped an hour ago?


----------



## go go kid (Nov 11, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Greenhouse seeds kings juice, nearly finished +/- a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 5026600
> 
> View attachment 5026601
> ...


timing is less or more, is that the differant phenos?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2021)

Really need to trim this bush lol.

gonna dedicate some time over the weekend.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> timing is less or more, is that the differant phenos?


Yes it is budd, there's two at the back look a bit behind the others when they're done I'll cut them all down. 
I think they're looking pretty well on for 63/64 days.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 11, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Really need to trim this bush lol.
> 
> gonna dedicate some time over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5026656View attachment 5026657View attachment 5026658View attachment 5026659


That'll keep you busy for a while lol... 
When are you planning to flip it?


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> That'll keep you busy for a while lol...
> When are you planning to flip it?


She’s been on 12/12 for the last 14 days lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> That'll keep you busy for a while lol...
> When are you planning to flip it?


This was 1st day of 12/12


And today.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 11, 2021)

jondamon said:


> This was 1st day of 12/12
> View attachment 5026682
> 
> And today.
> ...


Ah nice one, I didn't realise you had flipped it.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Ah nice one, I didn't realise you had flipped it.


Yeah I figured just after Xmas around the 6th Jan will be 10 weeks of 12/12. Should see me for a nice February lol.

then it’s on to @Lemon king and the BLUCHI.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2021)

Think I’ll have to get myself a little cloning station that I can use to run 12/12 on clones of the BLUCHI to get a result a little quicker whether it’s M or F so I can get the screen down early enough.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 13, 2021)

Here's my girls gonna give them another weeks veg then it's flip time!


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 13, 2021)

I used an elastic band to hold the loupe in front of my phone the pics are... well you decide? 

the bottom buds are surprisingly dense and frosty af. 


Yesterday afternoon 6 bluchi seeds had sprouted

I planted them (10) into 1ltr air pots of coco and put them under 4x T5s.

A sprinkling of patience now 

I've been thinking I've got the opportunity to make some seeds I might give it a go?


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 14, 2021)

It’s been a while . Hope
Everyone is well 
here’s my little grow


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 15, 2021)

this hasn’t been topped .

noticed this on My purple punch has anyone had this before ? I’ve grown for years ! Ive never seen this before


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 15, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I used an elastic band to hold the loupe in front of my phone the pics are... well you decide?
> View attachment 5028131View attachment 5028132View attachment 5028133
> the bottom buds are surprisingly dense and frosty af.
> View attachment 5028134
> ...


If you can make your own do it !
worth a try surely


----------



## Leeski (Nov 15, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> this hasn’t been topped .
> 
> noticed this on My purple punch has anyone had this before ? I’ve grown for years ! Ive never seen this before


Looks like a Polyploid








Polyploid Cannabis. What is polyploid cannabis?


Read on to find out more about polyploid cannabis. Polyploid cannabis is being researched to see if it can improve yield or potency of the final harvest.




dutch-passion.com


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 15, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> If you can make your own do it !
> worth a try surely


I don't know why it is but when I take a photo with my phone and try to expand it there's zero detail, presumably the lighting because in natural light it picks up fine detail?


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 15, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Looks like a Polyploid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought poly but it’s separate from the other one .
It’ll be cool to see how it turns out


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 15, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I don't know why it is but when I take a photo with my phone and try to expand it there's zero detail, presumably the lighting because in natural light it picks up fine detail?
> View attachment 5029017


I have no answer to your question but I love the picture you taken ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 15, 2021)

Name the problem …..


----------



## Leeski (Nov 15, 2021)

Calcium?


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 15, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Calcium?


I think cal mag is needed lol


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> Name the problem …..


the main problem is that the leaf is growing out of your fingers and not a plant! 

phosphorus maybe with the black necrosis on the leaf. Never had this so guessing tbh.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 15, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> Name the problem …..


This is a tough one.

do you have anything more progressed? Or is it just these blotches?

If it begins going yellow on the edges progressing inward I would be leaning towards K.

Ca begins as white pale spots leading to orange spots leading to Red/Brown spots leading to leaf necrosis and then leaf drop. (Seen that a lot due to my Welsh water lol)

Mg I don’t think so either. If you get spots they are usually lighter in colour and more rounded without being as defined as Ca. Otherwise you get interveinal yellowing, leading to leaf necrosis.

if you have any other leaves Displaying this please post more.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 15, 2021)

Day 18 of 12/12.

feeding EC 1.2 pH6 every 4hours and once during dark cycle.

Dutch pro hydro coco grow A/B

Plant Magic MagneCal

MKP - Monopotassium Phosphate (14g dissolved into 100ml water concentrated solution mixed at 1ml per litre for a 0.1EC increase)

Dutch pro Keep it clean (like drip clean etc for keeping pipe work free flowing “apparently”) lol.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 18 of 12/12.
> 
> feeding EC 1.2 pH6 every 4hours and once during dark cycle.
> 
> ...


It’s beautiful!


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> This is a tough one.
> 
> do you have anything more progressed? Or is it just these blotches?
> 
> ...


more leaf deficiency


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

Random like this 
Then slight necrosis on some
Leafs .


----------



## jondamon (Nov 16, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> Random like this
> Then slight necrosis on some
> Leafs .


Ca 

can you add Ca without Mg?

i would add 0.2-0.4EC of a calcium supplement For 1 week.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Ca
> 
> can you add Ca without Mg?
> 
> i would add 0.2-0.4EC of a calcium supplement For 1 week.


Thank you 
I’ll buy some Ca now off Amazon


----------



## jondamon (Nov 16, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> Thank you
> I’ll buy some Ca now off Amazon


No worries buddy. That last pic you posted is early onset calcium deficiency.

just make sure when you apply you do it a pH that allows Ca to absorb easier for your chosen medium.

in coco I find 6 to be about perfect for uptake of most elements.

if you’re soil and it’s buffering ok you shouldn’t need to worry about pH.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

It’s buffering okay I guess… it should as what I’m using contains Humic acid . (Dr forest bloom 2,8,4) in a good soil canna terra professional plus+ the drainage is superb .

tbh it’s amendments and it’s my first time using them .
Maybe I’m not using enough ? My ph is good it’s 6.5 …


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

Next question. 
is this what I think it is ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

I don’t know why I asked . Maybe to be told it wasn’t nanners but I found two on the main cola . It is the one suspect of polyploid so genetics is a factor here. I picked them out I might move it entirely to another room to see how it goes or should I just Chuck it ?


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 16, 2021)

I wouldn't chuck it over a few nanners late in flower, Ime nanners late in flower don't normally make seeds, at worst a few buds with a half dozen poorly formed seeds. 
From what I read and what I've experienced folks are maybe a bit unnecessarily concerned about nanners, they're not the end of world...or not ime.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I wouldn't chuck it over a few nanners late in flower, Ime nanners late in flower don't normally make seeds, at worst a few buds with a half dozen poorly formed seeds.
> From what I read and what I've experienced folks are maybe a bit unnecessarily concerned about nanners, they're not the end of world...or not ime.


I’ll just keep an eye on it . 
thank you


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

Very sweet smell the blueberry smell is really coming through. I can’t wait until harvest .


----------



## Leeski (Nov 16, 2021)

Wk6 specimen x kicking out some colours


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 16, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Wk6 specimen x kicking out some colours View attachment 5029986


I love the purple


----------



## jondamon (Nov 16, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> Next question.
> is this what I think it is ?


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 17, 2021)

The back one definitely has sativa in it 
And yes I have another light it’s just pushed to the side for the pic lol 
I’ve never had a plant with this type
Of bud structure either lol


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 17, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> Double dipz is from @allcityseeds and is essentially runtz x runtz here she is seeded pollenated by my bluchi male stud muffin!
> 
> Bluchi is Big buddhas blue cheese (i ran 50 fems) x my biker kush v2 male from karma genetics, then BX back to the same Blue cheese mother, as the original cross wasnt cheesey enough, (OG really dominates allot of the time!)View attachment 5017514


Thin ima needing some of these seeds


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 17, 2021)

Little update on the 4X4 all organic OG kush, some variance in pheno’s could even be possible they fucked up my seed order and mixed some as two very very diffrent plants to the rest, some nice crystal development on plants, 

4th week of flower and supposedly an 8 week strain, on for some nice smoke.
Using a mix of bat guano, bio bizz nutes at double doseage ( change these out after this run i think ) 
Also added in biosys for microbe activity aswell as using living soils veg and bloom dry amendments

6 plants all togther with multiple tops as plants were trained and topped.
Dont care much on yield i’m more about quality of smoke but pretty happy with where they at currently.
Be going off trichoomes for chop.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 17, 2021)

Approx 3 weeks of 12/12

EC 1.2 pH6 feeding every 3 hours during lights on and once during lights off.

DINAFEM critical + single plant in an 8L pot of 100% coco (rehydrated brick coco)


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 17, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Approx 3 weeks of 12/12
> 
> EC 1.2 pH6 feeding every 3 hours during lights on and once during lights off.
> 
> ...


Im really looking forward to how this finishes up


----------



## jondamon (Nov 17, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> Im really looking forward to how this finishes up


I’ve grown This particular strain from dinafem since around 2012 running 1 almost every grow lol.

even I’m looking forward to seeing how this one does lol.


----------



## conor c (Nov 18, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I’ve grown This particular strain from dinafem since around 2012 running 1 almost every grow lol.
> 
> even I’m looking forward to seeing how this one does lol.


Should be good the original critical was piss easy to grow and yielded like fuck i imagine dinafems critical plus be the same shame there shutdown theres a few strains they did that were decent there sweetpinkgrapefruit x blueberry was lovely genuinely tastes like grapefruit nice fat buds too


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Be going off trichoomes for chop.


Every strains trichomes develop differently, some strains seldom have amber, some mature differently to others. How do you address these differences when using trichomes to see if a plant has matured? (especially when growing a new strain).


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 18, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 18 of 12/12.
> 
> feeding EC 1.2 pH6 every 4hours and once during dark cycle.
> 
> ...


hello mate just wondering if you got you’re own youtube chanell ? Every thing looking good there mate, i’ve been thinking of using those pot toppers seem to be getting alot of mould type spores on topof growing medium, i did but this down to the use of biosys as its microbeal and i know every time i use it’s a day later there’s a decent covering


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 18, 2021)

DST said:


> Every strains trichomes develop differently, some strains seldom have amber, some mature differently to others. How do you address these differences when using trichomes to see if a plant has matured? (especially when growing a new strain).


yeah i hear u mate, last grow i hadnt many amber trichomes but i knew by breeders reccomendations that it was a 8 week flowering strain i generally allways chop one plant a little early anyways as i keep this for a day smoke, i use a mix of the breeders timescales, looking at trichomes and just watching the plants and how they progressing, you allways get some plumping up of buds later in flower which adds quite a bit of weight also keeping an eye on leafs as the plant more or less canniblises it self late in flower


----------



## conor c (Nov 18, 2021)

DST said:


> Every strains trichomes develop differently, some strains seldom have amber, some mature differently to others. How do you address these differences when using trichomes to see if a plant has matured? (especially when growing a new strain).


You got a good point for example take hindu kush ul see some ambers at week 9 but not what you would expect once you harvest it week9/10 they all turn that lovely gold proper ripe way and thats a pure indica going by just trichs alone ud be doing it till way past there prime harvest window like dst says it isnt so simple unfortunately trichs must be used with other signs to tell if its proper ready id say


----------



## jondamon (Nov 18, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> hello mate just wondering if you got you’re own youtube chanell ? Every thing looking good there mate, i’ve been thinking of using those pot toppers seem to be getting alot of mould type spores on topof growing medium, i did but this down to the use of biosys as its microbeal and i know every time i use it’s a day later there’s a decent covering


If it’s white it’s just mycelium which is not an issue.

No I don’t have a YouTube channel. I’m 41 married with 2 young kids and an avid competitive dart player lol. No time for a YouTube channel lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 18, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> also keeping an eye on leafs as the plant more or less canniblises it self late in flower


Check back a few pages and you’ll see from August my plants that are filled with green leaves the week I was harvesting.

plants nutritional needs do reduce during late flowering but they don’t stop completely.

if you’ve ever done a recirculating hydro setup you see this as increasing EC in your return back to your reservoir.

i find if I’ve been feeding at 1.2EC during heavy flowering that when I harvest my EC is reduced to around 0.6-0.8EC when I cut them up and hang them to dry.

Personally I never water with plain H2O in coco.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 18, 2021)

Bought my next lot of seeds to start during Xmas.

heard good things about some of the phenos in the Blue Gelato 41.

The other 2 were freebies.

i buy seeds pretty much on demand. Lol.

Purchased from THE VAULT.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> yeah i hear u mate, last grow i hadnt many amber trichomes but i knew by breeders reccomendations that it was a 8 week flowering strain i generally allways chop one plant a little early anyways as i keep this for a day smoke, i use a mix of the breeders timescales, looking at trichomes and just watching the plants and how they progressing, you allways get some plumping up of buds later in flower which adds quite a bit of weight also keeping an eye on leafs as the plant more or less canniblises it self late in flower


Sounds like you use a good few factors in combination, I am the same, except I tend never to look closely at the trichomes. In the past it always puzzled me when people use to come out with, "the tricks (because they never spelt it correctly) were 15% clear 78%cloudy and 3%amber, (their strange figures never added up to 100%), either way I was always amazed anyone actually counted anything, or was able too, especially with their maths!! 



conor c said:


> You got a good point for example take hindu kush ul see some ambers at week 9 but not what you would expect once you harvest it week9/10 they all turn that lovely gold proper ripe way and thats a pure indica going by just trichs alone ud be doing it till way past there prime harvest window like dst says it isnt so simple unfortunately trichs must be used with other signs to tell if its proper ready id say


Sativa leaning hybrids can often never amber, i had a Headband called Thelma. She was a weirdo twin seed. Her sister Louise actually turned out to be a kind of, Louis and ended up showing some balls. It was 2009s version of an LGBTQ plant. 12 weeks and you would see no sign of Amber. But after a souring high she couch locked you good and proper.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2021)

.....and here's the "Thelma" pot sticker. Still attached to my ash tray 10 years after she got chopped for the last time (the long flowering regime was pissing me off so she had to get booted out).


----------



## jondamon (Nov 18, 2021)

DST said:


> Sounds like you use a good few factors in combination, I am the same, except I tend never to look closely at the trichomes. In the past it always puzzled me when people use to come out with, "the tricks (because they never spelt it correctly) were 15% clear 78%cloudy and 3%amber, (their strange figures never added up to 100%), either way I was always amazed anyone actually counted anything, or was able too, especially with their maths!!
> 
> 
> Sativa leaning hybrids can often never amber, i had a Headband called Thelma. She was a weirdo twin seed. Her sister Louise actually turned out to be a kind of, Louis and ended up showing some balls. It was 2009s version of an LGBTQ plant. 12 weeks and you would see no sign of Amber. But after a souring high she couch locked you good and proper.


I haven’t checked a trichome in about 8 years lol.


----------



## conor c (Nov 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I haven’t checked a trichome in about 8 years lol.


I do but its more cos they look cool i use every sign i can spot to assess ripeness myself


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I haven’t checked a trichome in about 8 years lol.


I have a look at them. But, IMHO, it isn't a full indicator of ripeness, merely a guide.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> I do but its more cos they look cool i use every sign i can spot to assess ripeness myself


Exactly. You probably check them when every other precursor has been achieved.

swollen calyx, receded pistils, over all golden appearance


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Exactly. You probably check them when every other precursor has been achieved.
> 
> swollen calyx, receded pistils, over all golden appearance


When I was a lad that was the only way of doing it. This looking at the trichomes through a magnifier wasn't even a thing.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 19, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> When I was a lad that was the only way of doing it. This looking at the trichomes through a magnifier wasn't even a thing.


Exactly.

too many get hung up on trichomes when realistically at any point after about 4 weeks of flowering you can find trichomes somewhere on the plant that will indicate you can harvest lol.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Exactly.
> 
> too many get hung up on trichomes when realistically at any point after about 4 weeks of flowering you can find trichomes somewhere on the plant that will indicate you can harvest lol.


Yep, in my last lot I had one plant with cloudy/amber trichs at week 6. After that I just used my common sense.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 19, 2021)

Week 5ish flower smelling amazing

how is everyone?


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 19, 2021)

DST said:


> Sounds like you use a good few factors in combination, I am the same, except I tend never to look closely at the trichomes. In the past it always puzzled me when people use to come out with, "the tricks (because they never spelt it correctly) were 15% clear 78%cloudy and 3%amber, (their strange figures never added up to 100%), either way I was always amazed anyone actually counted anything, or was able too, especially with their maths!!
> 
> 
> Sativa leaning hybrids can often never amber, i had a Headband called Thelma. She was a weirdo twin seed. Her sister Louise actually turned out to be a kind of, Louis and ended up showing some balls. It was 2009s version of an LGBTQ plant. 12 weeks and you would see no sign of Amber. But after a souring high she couch locked you good and proper.


No I don’t have a YouTube channel. I’m 41 married with 2 young kids and an avid competitive dart player lol. No time for a YouTube channel lol.
[/QUOTE]
No I don’t have a YouTube channel. I’m 41 married with 2 young kids and an avid competitive dart player lol. No time for a YouTube channel lol.
[/QUOTE]

Fuck! Couldnt of been more off lmao, and yes mate it’s white, pots are rootbound also propley went 2/3 wks over my veg period so can also see roots at top, should be fine as they not far off


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 19, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> View attachment 5031785Week 5ish flower smelling amazing
> 
> how is everyone?


Some nice colours there, nothing better than a ripening bud not far from harvest


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Exactly. You probably check them when every other precursor has been achieved.
> 
> swollen calyx, receded pistils, over all golden appearance


see a few chopping well early on here. Well before that plumping out stage in the last weeks, lose a decent bit weight aswell, i like to chop a plant early but it aint no 2/3 wks early


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> No I don’t have a YouTube channel. I’m 41 married with 2 young kids and an avid competitive dart player lol. No time for a YouTube channel lol.


No I don’t have a YouTube channel. I’m 41 married with 2 young kids and an avid competitive dart player lol. No time for a YouTube channel lol.
[/QUOTE]

Fuck! Couldnt of been more off lmao, and yes mate it’s white, pots are rootbound also propley went 2/3 wks over my veg period so can also see roots at top, should be fine as they not far off
[/QUOTE]
I assume you were not replying to me

I am the sort of dart player that always ends up with 1 left on the scoreboard lol...in otherwords am shit at it


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2021)

DST said:


> I assume you were not replying to me
> 
> I am the sort of dart player that always ends up with 1 left on the scoreboard lol...in otherwords am shit at it


Lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Fuck! Couldnt of been more off lmao, and yes mate it’s white, pots are rootbound also propley went 2/3 wks over my veg period so can also see roots at top, should be fine as they not far off



it’s ok dont Worry. 

You using coco or soil mate?

this plant im growing is doing so in an 8L square pot mate.

with Coco it doesn’t matter if you have a small pot as long as you keep up the feeding frequency.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> View attachment 5031785Week 5ish flower smelling amazing
> 
> how is everyone?



not meaning to sound dickish if it does.

but looking at this I would be asking myself what I’m doing that’s causing

1. The early ripening look 
2. The leaf necrosis near the centre of the bud 
3. The over all “dry” looking appearance.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 20, 2021)

jondamon said:


> it’s ok dont Worry.
> 
> You using coco or soil mate?
> 
> ...


I’m in soil mate all organic, pots are 14 litre pots/3gal propley could of got a bit mote out them if i repotted just before flower, they been well topped also to try fill the area, i’m never used coco.. ever, not sure i mind run a couple along side some soil and see what the diffrence is like, i know them air pots and bubbler type pots get much quicker growth


----------



## Leeski (Nov 20, 2021)

Mb & sx end of wk6


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2021)

Day 23 of 12/12.

EC 1.2 pH6 (notice a pattern on this lol)

8L pot of 100% coco

DIY irrigation. Every 3 hours and once during lights off.

posting for you guys here before I even get them on to my journal.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 20, 2021)

Blimey that looks Uber healthy


----------



## jondamon (Nov 20, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Blimey that looks Uber healthy


Thanks mate. I love a healthy bush lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 21, 2021)

5 days in flower flipped on Tuesday, can't wait to see some new gear in flower at last


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 22, 2021)

jondamon said:


> not meaning to sound dickish if it does.
> 
> but looking at this I would be asking myself what I’m doing that’s causing
> 
> ...


It’s an auto it could be further along than I thought.

we know about necrosis that’s due to not enough calcium I’ve only just sorted it a few days ago.

other than them minor issues she’s doing fine . Humidity is 55%
Temps are 26 Celsius 
Soil buffers nice 
Ph is 6.2/6.3

what else can I do.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 22, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 23 of 12/12.
> 
> EC 1.2 pH6 (notice a pattern on this lol)
> 
> ...


Talented !


----------



## jondamon (Nov 22, 2021)

samtheman08 said:


> It’s an auto it could be further along than I thought.
> 
> we know about necrosis that’s due to not enough calcium I’ve only just sorted it a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Not much else mate. As long as you’re on it.

i just hate seeing leaves so close to buds looking a little worse for wear.

im a healthy until chop kind of guy lol.


----------



## conor c (Nov 22, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Not much else mate. As long as you’re on it.
> 
> i just hate seeing leaves so close to buds looking a little worse for wear.
> 
> im a healthy until chop kind of guy lol.


You not find any taste difference vs faded idk i always found faded to be best i suppose its doon tae personal preference


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 22, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Not much else mate. As long as you’re on it.
> 
> i just hate seeing leaves so close to buds looking a little worse for wear.
> 
> im a healthy until chop kind of guy lol.


All my others are fine .
just annoying when this happens .
Im trying my hardest here all my others are fine just that one .

two Plants are missing because I got them in the bath draining lol

I’ve grown for many years I prefer outdoor so indoors I’m constantly learning but I do have good knowledge and most importantly I’m eager too continue getting better and better.

Any advice is good advice even if it sounds dickish .

Im open too criticism. I know I’ll never have the perfect grow .

I seem to be doing okay though right ?

love and light


----------



## jondamon (Nov 22, 2021)

conor c said:


> You not find any taste difference vs faded idk i always found faded to be best i suppose its doon tae personal preference


Yes I do find a taste difference.

i find my plants that have been allowed to finish using nutrients are smellier than those that have been faded.

Now don’t get me wrong here I reduce my nutrient strength during the last few weeks and I get “some” fade to leaves but never yellow.

for example. By the time I’m at full flowering my EC is usually around 1.0-1.2.

From the last few weeks of 12/12 I start to see a spike in runoff EC as the plant doesn’t need as much nutrients to sustain its growth and ripening.

so I back off strength until I’m around 0.6-0.8 EC until finish. 

Day 72 pics previous grow

Other grow.  previous grow 

Another grow some more to show you.

in these pages you’ll see pics of my buds just before being harvested etc and overall how green the plants are etc.


----------



## samtheman08 (Nov 22, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Yes I do find a taste difference.
> 
> i find my plants that have been allowed to finish using nutrients are smellier than those that have been faded.
> 
> ...


Nice plants decent buds 
I love the colours.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 22, 2021)

End of wk 11...
They're taking a bit longer than I expected I'd allowed for longer but didn't expect they'd need it. 

Some strains/phenos naturally die back.


----------



## conor c (Nov 22, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> End of wk 11...
> They're taking a bit longer than I expected I'd allowed for longer but didn't expect they'd need it.
> View attachment 5033241View attachment 5033243View attachment 5033244View attachment 5033246
> Some strains/phenos naturally die back.


Looking nice man


----------



## jondamon (Nov 23, 2021)

New beans arrived today.

The Vault shipped on Thursday and arrived on Tuesday.

blue gelato 41 was purchased others were freebies.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 23, 2021)

jondamon said:


> New beans arrived today.
> 
> The Vault shipped on Thursday and arrived on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


i got some of them critical kush auto’s and only one popped out of 5, i popped a few not so long ago think i managed to mix a plant or two up and the autos got binned as i went with an all photo period setup. Grew them normal critical kush strain before and was a decent smoke


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 23, 2021)

Few shots of the ladies in the 4x4 some a little behind but suspect these are the haze strains i had and thought one had been binned, some leaf tip burning going on due to a little too much cal mag, ( OG Kush ) haze strains seem like heavy feeders so feeding seperate to the other 4, plus the OG kush a little further on so be dialling back on feeds


----------



## jondamon (Nov 23, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> i got some of them critical kush auto’s and only one popped out of 5, i popped a few not so long ago think i managed to mix a plant or two up and the autos got binned as i went with an all photo period setup. Grew them normal critical kush strain before and was a decent smoke


I’ll be honest I’m only interested in the blue Gelato. I may grow one of the autos while I’m growing out the next scrog but not a definite lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 23, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Few shots of the ladies in the 4x4 some a little behind but suspect these are the haze strains i had and thought one had been binned, some leaf tip burning going on due to a little too much cal mag, ( OG Kush ) haze strains seem like heavy feeders so feeding seperate to the other 4, plus the OG kush a little further on so be dialling back on feeds


Looking good.

got a little leaf edge curl up on a couple of pics.

Heat or RH possible causes. Could even be oscillating fan placement.


----------



## conor c (Nov 23, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I’ll be honest I’m only interested in the blue Gelato. I may grow one of the autos while I’m growing out the next scrog but not a definite lol.


Im curious about barneys version of lemontree a mate had some idk if it was the cut or from seed but it was nice lemony weed thats for sure


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 23, 2021)

What's the longest you guys have seen seedlings stay at/in the cotlydon stage?
Asking for a friend


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 23, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What's the longest you guys have seen seedlings stay at/in the cotlydon stage?
> Asking for a friend


A couple of days I suppose.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 23, 2021)

26 days in


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 24, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Looking good.
> 
> got a little leaf edge curl up on a couple of pics.
> 
> Heat or RH possible causes. Could even be oscillating fan placement.


yeah mate had to move a few things around in tent for a number of reasons aswell as the exhaust system, RH just under 45 but i’ll be able to drop it down a little more over next couple of days, i know i added a little too much cal mag in to last feed so think thats contributed to a little leaf tip burn, ph’s levels seem fine and watered to run off and ran a check on the ppm’s and ph, ph was up at 6.7


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 24, 2021)

jondamon said:


> 26 days in
> View attachment 5034002View attachment 5034003View attachment 5034004View attachment 5034006


All’s looking well in there, do you do defolition ?


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What's the longest you guys have seen seedlings stay at/in the cotlydon stage?
> Asking for a friend


3 or 4 days max in my experience so far


----------



## Leeski (Nov 24, 2021)

Mb & sx @wk7


----------



## jondamon (Nov 24, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> All’s looking well in there, do you do defolition ?


Usually I would lollipop under the screen, which it pretty much is. 

last scrog I had an 8” tall canopy and wanted more depth this time.

I’ll be honest it’s a little over grown lol. I haven’t defoliated etc.


I do have canopy fans and under canopy fans to keep everything moving all the way through the density of the canopy.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 24, 2021)

Anyone els growing any other indoor plants apart from mj ? Im big into succulent leaf propagation for my terrariaum keeps me sane during these gloomy excuses for a winter


----------



## Moflow (Nov 24, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Anyone els growing any other indoor plants apart from mj ? Im big into succulent leaf propagation for my terrariaum keeps me sane during these gloomy excuses for a winter View attachment 5034504View attachment 5034505View attachment 5034506View attachment 5034507View attachment 5034508View attachment 5034509View attachment 5034510View attachment 5034511


Schlumbergera! The pink flower, I can pronounce it but I hadda look up How to spell it ... lol
Nice terrarium


----------



## Leeski (Nov 24, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Schlumbergera! The pink flower, I can pronounce it but I hadda look up How to spell it ... lol
> Nice terrarium


Cheers it’s all to shit at the min the ones in pots will get planted in the terrariaum as soon as I decide where there going it’s a running joke I’m our house my mrs can tell what kinda a state I was in by my terrariaum the following morning hehe


----------



## jondamon (Nov 24, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Anyone els growing any other indoor plants apart from mj ? Im big into succulent leaf propagation for my terrariaum keeps me sane during these gloomy excuses for a winter View attachment 5034504View attachment 5034505View attachment 5034506View attachment 5034507View attachment 5034508View attachment 5034509View attachment 5034510View attachment 5034511


I used to keep a fully planted 200Litre fluval tropical aquarium.

funny part is that it cost me more for the plants in the aquarium than it did for the livestock lol.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 24, 2021)

This was it @Leeski


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 24, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Usually I would lollipop under the screen, which it pretty much is.
> 
> last scrog I had an 8” tall canopy and wanted more depth this time.
> 
> ...


Some swear by it mate and some pull their hair out on seeing it, guess it just preference, i lollipop as i’m usualy using a net, i know on my last one i took a little too much off. Trial and error mate think if we dont do certain things then we dont see how plants respond and my experience some plants respond better and some dont


----------



## jondamon (Nov 24, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Some swear by it mate and some pull their hair out on seeing it, guess it just preference, i lollipop as i’m usualy using a net, i know on my last one i took a little too much off. Trial and error mate think if we dont do certain things then we dont see how plants respond and my experience some plants respond better and some dont


Fully agree although I’m a firm advocate for keeping as many healthy green leaves as you can until harvest day.

This scrog everything under the canopy is stripped but then there wasn’t much under the canopy as I lowered the screen this time as I switched from 18L/11L pots down to an 8L so the height needed adjustment.


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Nov 24, 2021)

Dear UK RIU Growers:

Mars Hydro Black Friday Giveaway and Sales Already started, don't forget to check them hope it is good for you guys to win the light or coupon or save more stay safe happy growing :

below is the relative giveaway link, hope it is good for you. 
FC-E 6500 value 599.99 in USD dollars.
*Mars Hydro Black Friday Giveaway: Win FC-E 6500 LED+Coupon!
Mars Hydro Black Friday Round 4 Sale already starts,don't miss it out!*

by the way, we will randomly send the coupon for the FC-E/FC series during black Friday(that means can get a extra code. ), if anyone is interested in them, don't forget to PM us or email to [email protected] with the coupon code. 
hope this is good for you guys stay safe,happy growing


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Anyone els growing any other indoor plants apart from mj ? Im big into succulent leaf propagation for my terrariaum keeps me sane during these gloomy excuses for a winter View attachment 5034504View attachment 5034505View attachment 5034506View attachment 5034507View attachment 5034508View attachment 5034509View attachment 5034510View attachment 5034511


hi, if you leave the light on for 34/0, your alovera will flower. i dont know if age of plant would be a facter, but once they have a few leaves on it, try one and see. .


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

they respond well to longer light hours and lovr mirical grow, 
the onres under the light have only just gone under it, they were left outside due to the police raid and my father just coming out of hospital, a few days ago, his second visit of late with bladder problems.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Nov 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> they respond well to longer light hours and lovr mirical grow,
> the onres under the light have only just gone under it, they were left outside due to the police raid and my father just coming out of hospital, a few days ago, his second visit of late with bladder problems.


Hey man, best wishes to your dad. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## conor c (Nov 25, 2021)

go go kid said:


> they respond well to longer light hours and lovr mirical grow,
> the onres under the light have only just gone under it, they were left outside due to the police raid and my father just coming out of hospital, a few days ago, his second visit of late with bladder problems.


That sucks man hope u n ur dad ok mate


----------



## Leeski (Nov 25, 2021)

Sorry to hear you father is unwell hope he gets well soon and thanks for the tip on flowering aloe


----------



## go go kid (Nov 25, 2021)

jondamon said:


> This was it @Leeski
> 
> View attachment 5034537View attachment 5034538View attachment 5034539


there long stems with pink to yellow flowers in bell shapes along the top 6" of the stem. i also grew an older one in hydroleca and it flowered first lol, dont know if the hydroponic growth had a contributing factor


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2021)

9 days flower far left are lemon tree middle are bacio gelato and the big girls on the right are blueberry vintage, all starting to smell very pleasant indeed oh and top left hand corner is rhinestone og


----------



## jondamon (Nov 25, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5035255 9 days flower far left are lemon tree middle are bacio gelato and the big girls on the right are blueberry vintage, all starting to smell very pleasant indeed oh and top left hand corner is rhinestone og


That lemon tree the Barneys one?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2021)

jondamon said:


> That lemon tree the Barneys one?


Couldn't tell u mate, I had a few clones that failed so my guy replaced em with the lemon tree, tbh tho the stem rub smells like mimosa


----------



## jondamon (Nov 25, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Couldn't tell u mate, I had a few clones that failed so my guy replaced em with the lemon tree, tbh tho the stem rub smells like mimosa


Had a freebie from @George Seeds at the vault so was interested to follow if it was.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 25, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a decent small dehumidifier? Low temps are makimg things a little humid for the ladies


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Nov 26, 2021)

Mars Hydro Black Friday for US/UK/AU/EU/CA Site already starts( Deadline: NOV 29), don't miss it out!
*Activity Time: time to 29th Nov
US:*
*TS 600/TS 1000/TSW 2000/ TS 3000*
*SP 3000*
*TS 600/TSW 2000/TSL 2000/SP 3000 Complete Grow kits
60x60/70x70/100x100/120x60/150x150 tent
FC 8000 6500 4800 3000
FC-E 8000 6500 4800 3000*
*Inline fan*

*UK:*
*TS 600/TS1000/TSW2000/TSL 2000/TS 3000*
*SP 3000
TS 600/TSW 2000/TSL 2000/SP 3000 Complete kits
60x60/70x70/100x100/120x60/150X150cm Tent
FC-E 6500 4800 3000
FC 3000 4800 6500 8000*
*Inline fan*

*CA:*
*TS 600/TS 1000/TSW 2000/TSL 2000/TS 3000*
*SP 3000
TS 600/TSW 2000/TSL2000/ SP3000 Full complete kits
60x60/70x70/100x100/150x150/120x60 grow tent
FC series,FC-E series*
*inline fan*

*AU:*
*TS 600/TS 1000/TSW2000/TSL2000/TS 3000*
*SP 3000
FC-8000 6500 4800 3000
FC-E 8000 6500 4800 3000
SP 3000/TS 600/TSW 2000/TSL 2000 Full complete kits
60x60/70x70/100x100/150x150/120x60cm Tent*
*inline fan*


----------



## jondamon (Nov 26, 2021)

Day 29 of 12/12.

DINAFEM critical+


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 28, 2021)

Week 11-12

The bottom buds are surprisingly dense and frosty.


----------



## conor c (Nov 28, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Week 12
> View attachment 5036688View attachment 5036689View attachment 5036690View attachment 5036691View attachment 5036692View attachment 5036693
> View attachment 5036694


Looks nice man


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Nov 28, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What's the longest you guys have seen seedlings stay at/in the cotlydon stage?
> Asking for a friend


Sometimes if the seeds are old or haven't been kept in ideal conditions they can be really slow. Sometimes even if the seeds are fresh but planting conditions arnt ideal, or they've been shocked by something they can take some time, eg like being in bad soil or overwatering or feeding locking them out
I had a seedling once were the kitten had bitten every thing above the cotlydon off. Did nothing for about a month, then suddenly managed to put out a tinny shoot. Took about six weeks to put out the next couple of nodes. Once it got going it was fine.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 28, 2021)

Long time ago I had one seed that sprouted coteleydons then never progressed any further, I left it 6 weeks sitting in the corner before deciding it wasn't going to happen.

Now I've another its 2 weeks old now, the coteleydons only just broke the surface and haven't moved since, I'm not hopeful lol.


And 2 I'm not sure about?


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Nov 28, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Long time ago I had one seed that sprouted coteleydons then never progressed any further, I left it 6 weeks sitting in the corner before deciding it wasn't going to happen.
> View attachment 5036713
> Now I've another its 2 weeks old now, the coteleydons only just broke the surface and haven't moved since, I'm not hopeful lol.
> View attachment 5036714
> ...


If there important plants then id just wait and see. As long as they are alive and look healthy sooner or later they will pull through. But if you have more of the same kind and dont mind losing them so much then id ditch them. Sometimes with tiny young seeds the green algae growth can affect growth. Might be a idea to make some covers out laminated card or something.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 28, 2021)

Popped in tonight to empty my runoff tray so grabbed a couple of pics.

Noticed a few spots on a few leaves the other day.

looking Like an issue with Ca.

So I’ve reduced feeding EC to 0.9 and dropped pH to 5.7 and last top up of the res I didn’t add any MKP. 

Not worried in the slightest though as she’s very very healthy other than an odd leaf, I don’t stress too much over that but I do make course corrections.

Day 31 of 12/12.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 29, 2021)

No they're not vitaly important as such but they are precious as I'm looking/hoping/praying for a good mother plant to clone from. 

Normally I'd have lids on my pots but not seedlings they're too fragile for me to be messing around with lids lol 

A bit rake around makes it look a bit better algae is very unsightly.

Eta... On Saturday i changed from 4x T5s to a mars sp150 the seedlings are loving it and I've bonus 1.5c


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Nov 30, 2021)

2 weeks in today pic taken last night, can't wait till a few weeks when i start seeing some nice nuglets


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Nov 30, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Fully agree although I’m a firm advocate for keeping as many healthy green leaves as you can until harvest day.
> 
> This scrog everything under the canopy is stripped but then there wasn’t much under the canopy as I lowered the screen this time as I switched from 18L/11L pots down to an 8L so the height needed adjustment.


i done the same to some extent, the netting was removed a few wks after flipping in to flower, they wasnt going further up and it was pain to water with net still had multiple tops but knew the height of them wouldnt be an issue, some ok buds lower down also i might just take the biggest colas off and leave the rest maybe another week.


----------



## jondamon (Nov 30, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> i done the same to some extent, the netting was removed a few wks after flipping in to flower, they wasnt going further up and it was pain to water with net still had multiple tops but knew the height of them wouldnt be an issue, some ok buds lower down also i might just take the biggest colas off and leave the rest maybe another week.


Did that with my last scrog.

harvested the mains around day 79 and the rest went over 100 lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 30, 2021)

1st attempt using bubble bags.

196g of dross made this.

29.6g of hash that's a fair trade 

I only done about 20% just to get a feel for it.

Next time I can save myself a few steps from what I learned with the tester.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> 1st attempt using bubble bags.
> 
> 196g of dross made this.
> View attachment 5038139
> ...


Did you go with dry ice ?


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 30, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Did you go with dry ice ?


I didn't bud as I wasn't sure how much I'd need and I didn't £40 spare tbh.
Dry ice is probably the best way but I didn't mind the little effort with ice water... I put everything into a bucket put the lid on and shaked/sloshed it about for a bit.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2021)

Yer I was a little confused about using dry ice brought some bubble bags a while back just to piss about with some trim never got round to it yet looks decent mate


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 30, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Yer I was a little confused about using dry ice brought some bubble bags a while back just to piss about with some trim never got round to it yet looks decent mate


It's always good to get something useful that would otherwise go in the bin and learning something new on any subject is always interesting.

I've still got some to harvest from the 1st try and I'll shake it again yet.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 30, 2021)

I've been a busy hound 

I made a start on harvest tonight, I've given it a rough trim for drying


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2021)

100% waste not want not all good fun as well as learning I did buy a printers 150 micron screen a while back and tried to follow a YouTube vid fuck me was a disaster but funny


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5038041
> 2 weeks in today pic taken last night, can't wait till a few weeks when i start seeing some nice nuglets


Fair play mate


----------



## jondamon (Nov 30, 2021)

Day 33 of 12/12.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 2, 2021)

Anyone wanna buy a maxibright 250w led light? Been used for about 3 months


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 4, 2021)

17 days in defoliated and ready to rock!


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 4, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> It's always good to get something useful that would otherwise go in the bin and learning something new on any subject is always interesting.
> View attachment 5038161
> I've still got some to harvest from the 1st try and I'll shake it again yet.


I shaked and rinsed it again a number of times and I'm still getting a bit of resin, In future it'll be a drill with a suitable mixer/paddle + 50ltr bin

This was the last shake it's getting darker and the amount is dwindling.

I got a little bit more than i expected.

+ I've to add today's catch and I've this.




MISTAKE...
Up thread I said that I used 196g of material... that isn't accurate...I added bits and pieces of trim later on in the so idk the actual weight?
About 2 litres lol


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 4, 2021)

I got another plant cut and rough trimmed tonight it's got a sicknessy smell with a bit of cheese and onion.. Murphy,s law more fkg onion than cheese  it doesn't shout smoke me but who knows?

Not a cup winner but its weighty I expect it'll yeild well.

I'm about to start on another it's got a great blueberry aroma I really, really, really hope it comes through strong in the flavour, idk where that come from the others aren't remotely berry like nor meant to be afaik ironically I've grown loads of blue strains and this particular one smells more promising than any other, ever .


----------



## conor c (Dec 5, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I got another plant cut and rough trimmed tonight it's got a sicknessy smell with a bit of cheese and onion.. Murphy,s law more fkg onion than cheese  it doesn't shout smoke me but who knows?
> View attachment 5040585
> Not a cup winner but its weighty I expect it'll yeild well.
> 
> I'm about to start on another it's got a great blueberry aroma I really, really, really hope it comes through strong in the flavour, idk where that come from the others aren't remotely berry like nor meant to be afaik ironically I've grown loads of blue strains and this particular one smells more promising than any other, ever .


The old shiva shanti (garlicbud pheno) and certain phenos of banghi haze they also reek of garlic/onions or leeks its mad when you get aromas and flavours like that weirdest 1 i ever tried gotta be 1 of the exo s1s tasted and smelled like proper skunk but with a mushroom thing going on too defo weirdest smoke ive ever tried id say


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 5, 2021)

conor c said:


> The old shiva shanti (garlicbud pheno) and certain phenos of banghi haze they also reek of garlic/onions or leeks its mad when you get aromas and flavours like that weirdest 1 i ever tried gotta be 1 of the exo s1s tasted and smelled like proper skunk but with a mushroom thing going on too defo weirdest smoke ive ever tried id say


Shiva Shanti II was the first weed I ever grew. I actually went to the Sensi Seed shop in Amsterdam to get it. IIRC one of mine threw out a lovely purple pheno. It is a shame that you can't still get it.

EDIT: It turns out that they do, just not feminized. I am not sure I can go through all the hassle of dealing with males.


----------



## conor c (Dec 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Shiva Shanti II was the first weed I ever grew. I actually went to the Sensi Seed shop in Amsterdam to get it. IIRC one of mine threw out a lovely purple pheno. It is a shame that you can't still get it.
> 
> EDIT: It turns out that they do, just not feminized. I am not sure I can go through all the hassle of dealing with males.


Yeah shiva 1 and 2 both regs only mate i prefer shiva but the 2 was good too less garlicky tho i found more almost earthy and floral good plant tho and cheap for sensi seeds


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 5, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yeah shiva 1 and 2 both regs only mate i prefer shiva but the 2 was good too less garlicky tho i found more almost earthy and floral good plant tho and cheap for sensi seeds


I am considering buying some SS2 as it has a special place in my heart. I have been looking for an all day smoke that I run over and over again from cuttings, this may well be the one.


----------



## conor c (Dec 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I am considering buying some SS2 as it has a special place in my heart. I have been looking for an all day smoke that I run over and over again from cuttings, this may well be the one.


For what its worth i done there hindu last year and its still pretty good not a great yield but nice indica buzz very very frosty but thats not daytime smoke so some of there strains still worth running why I mention it the sandlewood sweet hash tasting ones were some of the nicest ive had in decades for taste its just flavours you dont get in alot of modern strains im sure there be gems in there shiva2 as well


----------



## jondamon (Dec 5, 2021)

Day 38 since flip.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 5, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 38 since flip.
> 
> View attachment 5041315View attachment 5041316View attachment 5041317View attachment 5041318View attachment 5041319View attachment 5041320


Looking really nice.

Silly question. What is the little green bag for?


----------



## Adi1989 (Dec 5, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 18 of 12/12.
> 
> feeding EC 1.2 pH6 every 4hours and once during dark cycle.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to push the par on these lights?

i stick at 1000par or 40000 lumens thats with added co2 thats at the top of the canopy


----------



## jondamon (Dec 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Looking really nice.
> 
> Silly question. What is the little green bag for?


Lol it was a free stupid Co2 thing that I hung up last grow and haven’t bothered to take down lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 5, 2021)

Adi1989 said:


> Have you tried to push the par on these lights?
> 
> i stick at 1000par or 40000 lumens thats with added co2 thats at the top of the canopy


I’ve never tested any lighting with a meter sorry.

prior to this light I was using 400w HID setup MH for Veg and HPS for flower.

Which worked well in this area averaging between 300-450g of bud from the area depending on how many plants I was growing.

@MarsHydrofactory recommended This light to cover my screen which is almost 3ft x 3ft and this light can veg a 4x4 footprint.

the light is the FCE3000 and is my first and only venture into LED lighting so I have nothing to compare it to other than the HPS.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 6, 2021)

Day 20, big girls at the back are blueberry vintage, and looking like they gonna stack pretty hard, all starting to get a bit of frosting on now too


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 6, 2021)

Had I known how easy it can be to make ice hash I'd have bought bubble bags a long time ago. 

I thought that piece in the middle was the lions share of the resin


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello my friends. I'm from America and I can't stand it. The people here have no taste, no sense of reason, and a very short span of history on this planet while claiming to be the best. Please accept me over there...


----------



## mudballs (Dec 7, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Hello my friends. I'm from America and I can't stand it. The people here have no taste, no sense of reason, and a very short span of history on this planet while claiming to be the best. Please accept me over there...


apparently they're also so fkn arrogant and pretentious they go into other peoples threads just to spam their ideology and wussy fkn hurt feelings....fkn douche bag


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 7, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Had I known how easy it can be to make ice hash I'd have bought bubble bags a long time ago.
> View attachment 5041649
> I thought that piece in the middle was the lions share of the resin


Nice how much trim or bud you use to get that? Can't beat a bit of homemade hash!


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 7, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nice how much trim or bud you use to get that? Can't beat a bit of homemade hash!


Idk exactly mate, I started with 196g of bud but I then added about 2/2.5ltr of trim, in hindsight I should've stuck with the original amount so I could work out the return.

I've another couple of loads to do so I'll weigh x amount and stick with it so I can work it out the return.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 7, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Idk exactly mate, I started with 196g of bud but I then added about 2/2.5ltr of trim, in hindsight I should've stuck with the original amount so I could work out the return.
> 
> I've another couple of loads to do so I'll weigh x amount and stick with it so I can work it out the return.


Could you pm me the apparatus you’ve used and the method aswell.

interested In doing this with some trim etc to see how it turns out.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Dec 7, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Lol it was a free stupid Co2 thing that I hung up last grow and haven’t bothered to take down lol.


Just following along and replying when i do lol, seems a few have runs finishing up quite close together. Been watching you’rs also mate and them ladies look happy enough. I used them bags on one of my runs a d didnt this time not sure they made a huge diffrence imo


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Dec 7, 2021)

Couple of buds from the two plants i harvested tonight, OG kush from the weed shop on amsterdam, this strain is descended from a Pakistani Kush crossed with Lemon Thai and then in turn crossed with Chemdawg, really like this pheno as seen some of thr satvia imfluence (25%) supposedly and very small hints of lemon, also got some lemon haze from same place and they a little benhind a week or two and have more satvia dominance and the smells are amazing of both.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 7, 2021)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Been watching you’rs also mate and that lady looks happy enough.


corrected it for you lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 8, 2021)

Day 41 after flip.

Reduced feed due to increasingly higher runoff. Also feeding once per day with Calmag to help ease the leaf issue.

it appears to have started to ease.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 41 after flip.
> 
> Reduced feed due to increasingly higher runoff. Also feeding once per day with Calmag to help ease the leaf issue.
> 
> ...


What strains that? Have u checked ur pH that's going in? Is it light burn? is it on any new growth? Or just older growth?


----------



## jondamon (Dec 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What strains that? Have u checked ur pH that's going in? Is it light burn? is it on any new growth? Or just older growth?


DINAFEM CRITICAL+
1x plant
8L pot
100% brick coco

pH in always 6.0

not light burn as it’s affected OLDER leaves at the sides of the plant that are more than enough distance away etc.

It’s calcium.

I suffered with it using HPS but managed to increase Calmag by 0.2 to sustain any issues, my source water doesn’t even list Ca in the report from supplier lol source water EC0.2.

this time I’ve used brick coco that I rehydrated with straight tap water. Could have caused it as no
buffering.

didn’t buffer it just straight feeding right away.

I’m pretty much certain I’ve stopped it now but time will tell.

I’m not overly concerned.

I don’t freak out with issues like this.

I’ve seen them before in my room was wondering at what point they would surface again due to me running cooler and switching to LED.

At present I’m hand feeding Calmag once a day at 0.6EC pH6.

since I’ve done this EC0.8 going in EC 0.9 coming out.

before I adjusted it was EC in 1.0 EC out 1.4 which is usually the sign something is happening in the coco.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2021)

jondamon said:


> DINAFEM CRITICAL+
> 1x plant
> 8L pot
> 100% brick coco
> ...


Please don't use brick coco it's the cheapest for a reason, but canna+ or I get one that's primed with charge, coco doesn't hold on to nutrients but it does absorb mag and doesn't let it out either, and bricked coco normally has a high salt/sulphur content too. Strange how e coming out. 4 higher than went in, maybe she's had enough food for a while?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2021)

Day 23 next week start the pk 9/18 for a week or 2 then let the fun commence, blueberry vintage are stacking and getting really greasy already like john Travolta greasy


----------



## Leeski (Dec 9, 2021)

They look proper like- I predict a white Xmas !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2021)

Cheers bro, I'm getting excited for this run had a bit of a shitty last one so fingers crossed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2021)

got these wxtra little leafs popping up on the bv too mainly just single frosty ones but this was the weirdest one I could find


----------



## jondamon (Dec 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Please don't use brick coco it's the cheapest for a reason, but canna+ or I get one that's primed with charge, coco doesn't hold on to nutrients but it does absorb mag and doesn't let it out either, and bricked coco normally has a high salt/sulphur content too. Strange how e coming out. 4 higher than went in, maybe she's had enough food for a while?


First time ever using it as a test mate.

I’m 100% a canna coco pro guy just figured I’d give this a go as a simple alternative to test.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeh man always worth a punt ain't it. Canna is one of the best out there unless u get a bad salty batch


----------



## jondamon (Dec 9, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man always worth a punt ain't it. Canna is one of the best out there unless u get a bad salty batch


Must admit never had a bad batch in 9 years of using Canna Coco Pro. 

before that I was using B’CUZZ coco by Atami. That shit was salty as fuck.

plain water in at 0.2EC and it would runoff at 3.2 ffs. Lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 9, 2021)

I got 75ltr block from ebay and I'd buy it again, I like canna I've used it for ever but the course af brick stuff I got has its uses, it's particularly good for seedlings and clones as holds more air, it didn't require any washing but I did buffer it. 

It works.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 10, 2021)

DO YOUR BIT








Petition: Legalise cannabis for recreational and medicinal use


Legalise cannabis for recreational and medicinal uses




petition.parliament.uk


----------



## conor c (Dec 10, 2021)

go go kid said:


> DO YOUR BIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do every time hopefully one day they maybe listen my mp must hate me lol ive emailed em on this subject for like 8 straight years so far to deaf ears


----------



## go go kid (Dec 10, 2021)

conor c said:


> I do every time hopefully one day they maybe listen my mp must hate me lol ive emailed em on this subject for like 8 straight years so far to deaf ears


yeah same here, but the problem is that everyone says the'll contact MP A or sign patition, but when it comes to it , they never do. people need to syand up and be counted.
our new police chief is a firm believer in legalisation, which is good news


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 10, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah same here, but the problem is that everyone says the'll contact MP A or sign patition, but when it comes to it , they never do. people need to syand up and be counted.
> our new police chief is a firm believer in legalisation, which is good news


It'll never happen. It'll need an entire generational change for it to happen. Even if that petition did get to 100,000 signatures the government won't discuss it. This week the government has announced they want to bring in laws that will ban people with a drugs conviction from driving or going abroad, they aren't even going to look at that.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 10, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> It'll never happen. It'll need an entire generational change for it to happen. Even if that petition did get to 100,000 signatures the government won't discuss it. This week the government has announced they want to bring in laws that will ban people with a drugs conviction from driving or going abroad, they aren't even going to look at that.


WTF, thats ridicules, anyone with a conviction would see far to many ppl taken off the road. now thats criminal


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 10, 2021)

go go kid said:


> WTF, thats ridicules, anyone with a conviction would see far to many ppl taken off the road. now thats criminal


Yep and we no longer have the European Courts to stop them.









Drug users face removal of passports and driving licences under Boris Johnson's new 10-year plan


As part of a 10-year plan for tackling drugs crime and taking on the "kingpins" behind supplies, the PM is warning criminals they will have "nowhere to hide". And he is also pledging the largest-ever increase in investment in treatment and recovery for addicts.




news.sky.com


----------



## Leeski (Dec 10, 2021)

Think it’s more focused on class A , county lines drug problems and organised crime it would be impossible to stop people growing mj and is simply not feasible they have neither the funds or man power to stop small ops but I agree can’t see it being legal anytime soon which is wank - think there also missing a trick if they were to introduce a annual license for say upto 6 plants they could recover the entire cost of Covid in a matter of months just my opinion !


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Think it’s more focused on class A , county lines drug problems and organised crime it would be impossible to stop people growing mj and is simply not feasible they have neither the funds or man power to stop small ops but I agree can’t see it being legal anytime soon which is wank - think there also missing a trick if they were to introduce a annual license for say upto 6 plants they could recover the entire cost of Covid in a matter of months just my opinion !


Governments don't have the common sense for that.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Think it’s more focused on class A , county lines drug problems and organised crime it would be impossible to stop people growing mj and is simply not feasible they have neither the funds or man power to stop small ops but I agree can’t see it being legal anytime soon which is wank - think there also missing a trick if they were to introduce a annual license for say upto 6 plants they could recover the entire cost of Covid in a matter of months just my opinion !


Fully agree. I’d pay monthly direct debits for a license to allow me up to a certain number.

just like I pay DD for my road tax on my little fun car Clio 172 (52 reg 36k on the clock).


----------



## Leeski (Dec 10, 2021)

I use to have a 52 plate cup till I parked it up a tree !


----------



## jondamon (Dec 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I use to have a 52 plate cup till I parked it up a tree !


I parked mine in my mums garage for nearly 10 years.

when I pulled it out of the garage in 2019 to repair it had 27800 miles on the clock lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> I use to have a 52 plate cup till I parked it up a tree !


Everything I replaced/bought after 10 years in storage.


MTEC Discs front £50

Brembo Rear pads £18.99

CV BOOT £3.99

Centre cap £4.95

Key and nuts centre cap £4.50

Towing eye £11.90

Alternator £108

Battery £68

Tyres £84

Alternator bolt £12

Lambda sensors £44

Bonnet seal £11

Valve caps £9

Ultimax front pads £24

MTEC Rear discs with ABS and bearing £94

Rear shocks £55

Brake pedal sensor £8

Washer reservoir £20

Paint/cleaners etc £30

Aux belt tensioner kit £99

Cambelt dephaser pulley kit £189.99

Water pump £40

Type D coolant £18

Pollen filter £8

Cold intake feed pipe £11


----------



## jondamon (Dec 10, 2021)

Here she is


----------



## Leeski (Dec 10, 2021)

Great cars that’s a collectors car mate well worth looking after smashed mine racing an r32 Back in the day wasn’t much that would beat c sport to 60mph use to eat m3s in the town Centres lol


----------



## jondamon (Dec 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Great cars that’s a collectors car mate well worth looking after smashed mine racing an r32 Back in the day wasn’t much that would beat c sport to 60mph use to eat m3s in the town Centres lol


Best part is that it’s now worth more than I bought it for in 2009 lol.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 10, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Fully agree. I’d pay monthly direct debits for a license to allow me up to a certain number.
> 
> just like I pay DD for my road tax on my little fun car Clio 172 (52 reg 36k on the clock).


I have a 63 plate Clio. I also have a 1990 VW T3 Campervan that I am rebuilding.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 10, 2021)

miss our old vw, but doing up old ambulances is great fun,


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 10, 2021)

go go kid said:


> miss our old vw, but doing up old ambulances is great fun,


I have always had classic VWs. This one is my third T3 van. Before that I had a 1968 Baywindow van. I have also had a Mexi Bug, a couple of Sciroccos, a MK1 Golf GTI 1.6 Swallowtail and various B2 Passats.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 11, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 41 after flip.
> 
> Reduced feed due to increasingly higher runoff. Also feeding once per day with Calmag to help ease the leaf issue.
> 
> ...


That’s exactly what happened to mine. Soft water, new LED and cal issues early/mid flower.

Turns out my room wasn’t warm enough to compensate for the lack of IR.

Room temp was 27c and leaf surface temp was 23.5

Now I’m back to CMH room temp 24.5 amd leaf temp 24.3 

LEDS are great but require me to use 4x more power to heat the room than run the light


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 11, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Think it’s more focused on class A , county lines drug problems and organised crime it would be impossible to stop people growing mj and is simply not feasible they have neither the funds or man power to stop small ops but I agree can’t see it being legal anytime soon which is wank - think there also missing a trick if they were to introduce a annual license for say upto 6 plants they could recover the entire cost of Covid in a matter of months just my opinion !


One of the biggest reasons they keep it illegal is the fact it makes you think.

The Gov doesn’t want you to think. It wants you to obey and consume. To have a more expanded sense of consciousness only reveals the cracks within the establishment.

Get a bunch of stoners together and you get some nice conversations going.

Get a bunch of drunk folk and all hell brakes loose. But that suits the narrative of forget abs consume.


----------



## conor c (Dec 11, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> One of the biggest reasons they keep it illegal is the fact it makes you think.
> 
> The Gov doesn’t want you to think. It wants you to obey and consume. To have a more expanded sense of consciousness only reveals the cracks within the establishment.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate they dont like people thinking and yeah our waters soft as too i always need to add some kind of calmag boost to account for it


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 11, 2021)

conor c said:


> Spot on mate they dont like people thinking and yeah our waters soft as too i always need to add some kind of calmag boost to account for it


I like biobizz calmag for it’s organic and has no N. Most are calcium nitrate not calcium oxide based


----------



## jondamon (Dec 11, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I like biobizz calmag for it’s organic and has no N. Most are calcium nitrate not calcium oxide based


I’ve been liking the Plant Magic MagneCal

Total Nitrogen (N) 8.0%
Nitric Nitrogen 7.0%
Ammoniacal Nitrogen 1.0%
Water-soluble calcium oxide (CaO) 7.1%
Water-soluble magnesium oxide (MgO) 3.5%
Iron (Fe) chelated by EDTA 0.04%
Manganese (Mn) chelated by EDTA 0.01%
Zinc (Zn) chelated by EDTA 0.006%

Works well between 0.2-0.4EC I find.

obviously this time I’ve been at 0.2 and probably should have been using 0.4 but hey ho lol.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 11, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I’ve been liking the Plant Magic MagneCal
> 
> Total Nitrogen (N) 8.0%
> Nitric Nitrogen 7.0%
> ...


I use to use that too. Good stuff! I use their old timer range and it’s pretty hassle free for me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 12, 2021)

Blueberry vintage day 27, cameras fucked so best pic I could get


----------



## conor c (Dec 12, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5045376
> Blueberry vintage day 27, cameras fucked so best pic I could get


Has it got the old blueberry trait the stripey magneta and light green coloured stems or nah ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 12, 2021)

conor c said:


> Has it got the old blueberry trait the stripey magneta and light green coloured stems or nah ?


Never saw or grew the original blueberry so couldn't tell ya, its selected from a pack of alien genetics, this pheno is supposed to taste like syrupy sour blueberry jam


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Never saw or grew the original blueberry so couldn't tell ya, its selected from a pack of alien genetics, this pheno is supposed to taste like syrupy sour blueberry jam


If you see it ul know it isnt a deficiency its a trait of the original i grew dp blueberry years ago before it was ruined and every plant always had stripey coloured stems thing with blueberry its pretty unique


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

I've had plenty of plants with purple stripes stems only from cutting tho never from seed, think its an age thing tbh


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've had plenty of plants with purple stripes stems only from cutting tho never from seed, think its an age thing tbh


With blueberry its from the purple highland thai dj used i think thats where this traits from


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

Rhinestone og 26 days deep, starting to get those true og terps coming thru now......very nice (borat voice)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

conor c said:


> With blueberry its from the purple highland thai dj used i think thats where this traits from


The things I'd do for a cut of djshorts original.blueberry lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

Spoke to a few folk recently and they all say the same thing, blueberry just fizzled out and nothing has come close since its just like it dissappeard and blue cheese took over, but alien himself said there's 3 phenos of this vintage 1 blueberry candy 2 blueberries soaked in petrol and 3 pure blueberry fruit with a hint of sour. From the sound of it I have the latter, but I think I'd rather have the blueberry petrol one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

the girls at 26 days not 27! And the lemon tree I suspect are mimosa cuz they reek just like mimosa which is kinda like an orange diesel or 24k


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2021)

Looking at my 5 blueberry vintage and 4 bacio, the 5 blueberry have purple stems, right at the bottom, new growths green..... The 4 bacio are all green


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 13, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5045810the girls at 26 days not 27! And the lemon tree I suspect are mimosa cuz they reek just like mimosa which is kinda like an orange diesel or 24k


First time I had mimosa I thought it smelt weird as fuck, it's nice but different.

Whats ur clone guy say, could they be mixed up?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> First time I had mimosa I thought it smelt weird as fuck, it's nice but different.
> 
> Whats ur clone guy say, could they be mixed up?


Not asked him yet, but I suspect its mimosa u can't miss them terps it's like u say weird but kind of nice


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> First time I had mimosa I thought it smelt weird as fuck, it's nice but different.
> 
> Whats ur clone guy say, could they be mixed up?


He said its deffo lemon cuz he ain't had mimosa for a good 6month, he said it does have a mimosa twang but fades to lemon candy late bloom


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thata the lemon/mimosa fuck knows lol still gonna be a nice tasty smoke tho


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 13, 2021)

The hash after a bit of heating and hand pressing


84.6g in total... 
I'd forgotten how nice a quality bit hash tastes and smells.


----------



## conor c (Dec 14, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> The hash after a bit of heating and hand pressing
> 
> View attachment 5046213
> 84.6g in total...
> I'd forgotten how nice a quality bit hash tastes and smells.


I love bud but its what we all started on aint it plus it can be something so damn special canny beat a nice bit of real hash imo


----------



## jondamon (Dec 14, 2021)

Dark pic taken earlier today.

day 47 I think lol.


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

Well i can get The best shit 200oz ..That is why i dont understand doing indoors.When i can buy it 20 different kinds.... How much cash does someone have per run...Dixie


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 14, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> Well i can get The best shit 200oz ..That is why i dont understand doing indoors.When i can buy it 20 different kinds.... How much cash does someone have per run...Dixie


Do you have any pics of your flowers?


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

Here is Some help with watering...If you sink a tire in the ground .Fill almost full. make sure tire covered good.Plant in tire i do it every year.works great. But im outdoor grower


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

I grow outdoors But freind do it..We dont take alot of pics here. Not cool here


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 14, 2021)

With 200oz you spoke of I thought you might have a few pics of some bud.


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

I will post some But i am Old school With what i do No Pics Next time i go there. But Yahoo is the best smoke..Here indoors Not sure from where


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

I still use a burn phone..Flip phone Dont like to be TRACKED


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2021)

Blueberry vintage, bacio and lemon tree. In that order, has anyone grown lemon tree before? Cuz to me it smells like mimosa full on!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh and think it was Jord who was asking about the stems on the blueberry?


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice plants ya'll


----------



## conor c (Dec 14, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oh and think it was Jord who was asking about the stems on the blueberry? View attachment 5046588


Was me man its got it a lil i can see it just in alot of phenos of the old blueberry it was more stripey and on more stems can see the blue in her there tho looking nice man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2021)

Ahhh my memories shit and cba to back read! But yeh they pretty stripey and thick and strong


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 14, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> The hash after a bit of heating and hand pressing
> 
> View attachment 5046213
> 84.6g in total...
> I'd forgotten how nice a quality bit hash tastes and smells.


That's looks like some good shit right there pal!


----------



## Smokintolkin (Dec 15, 2021)

@Ghettogrower187 I'm guessing you grabbed these from a fella from outer space ?. If so I've still got his mimosa and I've just started veggin up some lemon tree from him so I'll let you know when it's finished if there the same plants but looking at your lemon tree the leaf shape and structure don't look the same also the mimosa is a monster yielder. Also got the blueberry vintage and rhinestone og in aswell.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 15, 2021)

Day 47 after flip

1x DINAFEM critical +


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 15, 2021)

I am flipping mine tonight. I'll post some pictures once they start flowering. Just got to make some mods to how the lights are hung. I am a bit height limited and I have worked out a way of getting 100mm of extra height.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 15, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I am flipping mine tonight. I'll post some pictures once they start flowering. Just got to make some mods to how the lights are hung. I am a bit height limited and I have worked out a way of getting 100mm of extra height.


Thankfully I don’t really suffer height issues with my closet.

the plant table is approx 10” high off the floor but I have normal ceiling height to contend with in there.

so I’m able to hang my filter directly above my lighting fixture and still have plenty of room underneath the light to grow 3-4ft tall plants if I want.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 15, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I am flipping mine tonight. I'll post some pictures once they start flowering. Just got to make some mods to how the lights are hung. I am a bit height limited and I have worked out a way of getting 100mm of extra height.


When I was hanging my lights I did wonder wtf do they make wire hangers so long, I doubled them over to half the height, in my clone tent I changed the multi strand wire hangers for about 3" of solid wire hangers.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Thankfully I don’t really suffer height issues with my closet.
> 
> the plant table is approx 10” high off the floor but I have normal ceiling height to contend with in there.
> 
> so I’m able to hang my filter directly above my lighting fixture and still have plenty of room underneath the light to grow 3-4ft tall plants if I want.


I am in an apex tent. Like this...



It is 120x120 (4'x4'). It is 140cm (4'8") to the start of the slope, my extractor fan live in the apex. I am using standard ratchet hangers. I figured out that if I replace the caribinas (sp) on each end of the hanger with zip ties I gain 50mm (2") of extra height and if I replace the hanging wires on the TS1000s with thick doubled zip ties I get another 50mm.

I am normally good for height, but these TS1000s are much more intense than the cheap Amazon COBs I had before and I want my next grow to use some home made SIPs which will add 200mm to the height of the pot, so every bit of distance will count. I can get another 50mm if I do away with the ratchets altogether and use chains, but ratchets make adjusting the lights easy, so I will only do that if forced. As long as I can keep 300mm above the canopy I will be golden.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 15, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> When I was hanging my lights I did wonder wtf do they make wire hangers so long, I doubled them over to half the height, in my clone tent I changed the multi strand wire hangers for about 3" of solid wire hangers.


Yep, I just did away with them and used some doubled HD zip ties. I tested the zip ties by suspending a van flywheel off a pair of them in the shed.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2021)

Smokintolkin said:


> @Ghettogrower187 I'm guessing you grabbed these from a fella from outer space ?. If so I've still got his mimosa and I've just started veggin up some lemon tree from him so I'll let you know when it's finished if there the same plants but looking at your lemon tree the leaf shape and structure don't look the same also the mimosa is a monster yielder. Also got the blueberry vintage and rhinestone og in aswell.


Haha yes the alien he's a good lad, I had a load of fritters off him that went bad so he replaced them for free with lemon tree, I've asked him and he says he's not had mimosa for over 6 months sonit can't be, but it just stinks of mimosa, all the lemon tree were only vegged for about 2 weeks or so hence their small stature but they have filled the space out quite nicely, cheers dude looking forward to seeing your plants


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 47 after flip
> 
> 1x DINAFEM critical +
> 
> View attachment 5046910View attachment 5046911View attachment 5046912View attachment 5046913View attachment 5046914View attachment 5046915


Looking good what she smell like? I've done a dinafem b4 can't remember what strains massive e yeikder solid nugs but not much smell or taste


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2021)

Smokintolkin said:


> @Ghettogrower187 I'm guessing you grabbed these from a fella from outer space ?. If so I've still got his mimosa and I've just started veggin up some lemon tree from him so I'll let you know when it's finished if there the same plants but looking at your lemon tree the leaf shape and structure don't look the same also the mimosa is a monster yielder. Also got the blueberry vintage and rhinestone og in aswell.



Here's a better pic of the bud on the lemon tree


----------



## jondamon (Dec 15, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking good what she smell like? I've done a dinafem b4 can't remember what strains massive e yeikder solid nugs but not much smell or taste


I’ll be honest I barely care to try and pick out nuances of certain smells lol.

she smells sweet but a little spicey, citrusy but to be honest she smells like every other critical + I’ve grown.

there’s only 2 things I care about when growing my own weed.

does it get me stoned?

and

does it get me stoned?

lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I’ll be honest I barely care to try and pick out nuances of certain smells lol.
> 
> she smells sweet but a little spicey, citrusy but to be honest she smells like every other critical + I’ve grown.
> 
> ...


Nah I'm my biggest critic mate, I'm what you'd call a right fussy fucker, if it doesn't taste nice it affects my high differently, it's all about the the terps mate, u could have a 30% tasteless weed and a 15%really tasty weed and I'd get more stoned off the terpy one, that's me tho a fussy cunt


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 15, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Nah I'm my biggest critic mate, I'm what you'd call a right fussy fucker, if it doesn't taste nice it affects my high differently, it's all about the the terps mate, u could have a 30% tasteless weed and a 15%really tasty weed and I'd get more stoned off the terpy one, that's me tho a fussy cunt


+1 ^^^^


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 18, 2021)

Day 32, getting greasy in there now


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Day 51 since flip 

Current EC 0.7 pH 6.

feeding every 2 hours for 1 minute which is a fully open flood of the pot using a floraflex cap to distribute the feed over the top of the pot.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

Looking good dude, how much h longer u gonna give em a week or 2?


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking good dude, how much h longer u gonna give em a week or 2?


at least until the 6th January. 6th is 70 days of 12/12.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

My last rum was 11 weeks was a right pain lol staggered harvest, all the ones I've got now are 8/9 weekers and thats my limit now 9 weeks top, be nice to have a good 6 week finishing strain


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My last rum was 11 weeks was a right pain lol staggered harvest, all the ones I've got now are 8/9 weekers and thats my limit now 9 weeks top, be nice to have a good 6 week finishing strain


8/9 after stretch or inclusive of stretch?

personally in 12 years I’ve never seen anything be actually done before 70 days from flip. (Other than harvesting early due to rot etc)


----------



## MisterKister (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> My last rum was 11 weeks was a right pain lol staggered harvest, all the ones I've got now are 8/9 weekers and thats my limit now 9 weeks top, be nice to have a good 6 week finishing strain


Check out T.H.Seeds M.O.B. (mother of berries) its supposed to be done in 42-49 days


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> 8/9 after stretch or inclusive of stretch?
> 
> personally in 12 years I’ve never seen anything be actually done before 70 days from flip. (Other than harvesting early due to rot etc)


From the lights get switched to 12/12 that's when I count my flower time from, do you start ur flower time from when fully stretched? After 2 weeks? I've seen a few folks do this but I go from when they flipped


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> Check out T.H.Seeds M.O.B. (mother of berries) its supposed to be done in 42-49 days


Yeh they're out there mate I've had a deep blues by bb finish in 6 weeks just final product wasn't all that, I'm about done with seeds for now anyway injust want guaranteed dankness


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> From the lights get switched to 12/12 that's when I count my flower time from, do you start ur flower time from when fully stretched? After 2 weeks? I've seen a few folks do this but I go from when they flipped


During stretch is still classified as veg growth buddy.

flowering times for breeders etc are based from when the plant begins to flower usually not including stretch.


I count my days of flowering from flip.

critical+ is supposed to be 55 days flowering.

You telling me mine look ready to chop in 4 more days lmao. Lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh they're out there mate I've had a deep blues by bb finish in 6 weeks just final product wasn't all that, I'm about done with seeds for now anyway injust want guaranteed dankness


Anything pulled at 6 weeks no wonder the final product wasn’t what you were expecting.

Quick question?

You a home grower or a cash cropper?

From the way you’re talking about plants that finish in 6-9 weeks it sounds like you’re a cash cropper who’s only interested in getting the next lot into flower.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Anything pulled at 6 weeks no wonder the final product wasn’t what you were expecting.
> 
> Quick question?
> 
> ...


U gotta problem with me buddy? I'm a personal grower who grows for me but gets rid of surplus! U kind of sounding like a pretensious dick! Are you a breeder? And when did I say ur plant looks like it will be ready in 4 days? I asked if ur gonna pull it down in a week or 2! Some strains finish earlier than others yano! I've flowered hazes for 16 weeks sondont come that shit with me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> During stretch is still classified as veg growth buddy.
> 
> flowering times for breeders etc are based from when the plant begins to flower usually not including stretch.
> 
> ...


I think someone's bitter cuz his weed tastes like burnt cabbage but....."gets me stoned" lmfao


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U gotta problem with me buddy? I'm a personal grower who grows for me but gets rid of surplus! U kind of sounding like a pretensious dick! Are you a breeder? And when did I say ur plant looks like it will be ready in 4 days? I asked if ur gonna pull it down in a week or 2! Some strains finish earlier than others yano! I've flowered hazes for 16 weeks sondont come that shit with me


Didn’t mean to sound off with you buddy.

lost in translation of text.

there has not been one single breeders gear that I’ve ran that has finished from flip in the time they stated.

minus the stretch from the equation and it’s more believable about flowering times.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

Of course I'm bothered about weight as everyone is but quality over quantity is my moto! Look at those greasy fan leaves imagine what the bud is gonna be like?


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I think someone's bitter cuz his weed tastes like burnt cabbage but....."gets me stoned" lmfao


This is funny.

I use a bong mate as I don’t smoke tobacco.

you ever tried to taste nuances from a bong lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5049748
> Of course I'm bothered about weight as everyone is but quality over quantity is my moto! Look at those greasy fan leaves imagine what the bud is gonna be like?


Didn’t disrespect you or your grows mate was merely asking questions and coming up assumptions (all be it wrong ones) from what youre posting about flowering times.

if you run from clone then usually clones (matured enough) will only take 1 week to transition out of stretch phase.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> And when did I say ur plant looks like it will be ready in 4 days? I asked if ur gonna pull it down in a week or 2!


You didn’t say my plant looks ready.

i said according to the breeders recommended flowering time it should be ready if I count stretch in 4 days and clearly it’s not gonna be ready.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> This is funny.
> 
> I use a bong mate as I don’t smoke tobacco.
> 
> you ever tried to taste nuances from a bong lol.


Sorry I'm a bit thick nuances? Thought u meant nonces haha, good lad u don't smoke baccy it's horrible I quit for years but started again when shit hit the fan! Don't u like neat spliffs?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> You didn’t say my plant looks ready.
> 
> i said according to the breeders recommended flowering time it should be ready if I count stretch in 4 days and clearly it’s not gonna be ready.


Ahhh translation is a fucker people can read things completely different to how they suppose to mean, I'd say 2 weeks ant they'd be ready. It's It's fine line with cropping a strain in time cuz 1 week can change the taste of a strain completely, some it goes more complex and enjoyable and others it goes down the bitter route and not very pleasant


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Sorry I'm a bit thick nuances? Thought u meant nonces haha, good lad u don't smoke baccy it's horrible I quit for years but started again when shit hit the fan! Don't u like neat spliffs?


I do on the odd occasion but usually it’s a wrap (blunt) but I’m not a huge smoker.

probably less than 2G a night.

i only smoke once the kids have gone to bed otherwise I’d be a cabbage all day and that wouldn’t go down well working in a high school 9-5 lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ahhh translation is a fucker people can read things completely different to how they suppose to mean, I'd say 2 weeks ant they'd be ready. It's It's fine line with cropping a strain in time cuz 1 week can change the taste of a strain completely, some it goes more complex and enjoyable and others it goes down the bitter route and not very pleasant


Fully agree.

over the last 12 years of growing at least 1 critical+ Almost every grow I’ve seen a few of the phenotypes (which there aren’t many) and most of them are done between 65-80 days even tho breeders say 55. Lol.

the last lot I did was white Siberian by dinafem and I’m not building up any tolerance. (Neither is my mate who smokes a whole lot more Than me lol)

I cut the tops in a staggered harvest around day 74 and the lowers went to about 104 days. Lol.


----------



## conor c (Dec 19, 2021)

I always find it funny with this pure vs mixed flavour debate etc i personally smoke pure or with tobacco or bongs volcanoes etc i like variety tis the spice of life u even hear some breeders even say that they do better tasting weed cos they smoke just pure idk i dont buy it take nevil for example one of the best breeders ever that guy smoked his weed with tobacco and no one ever moaned about his weed not being tasty so i think in the end it is really just down to you you either have a good sense of taste and smell or you dont


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> I always find it funny with this pure vs mixed flavour debate etc i personally smoke pure or with tobacco or bongs volcanoes etc i like variety tis the spice of life u even hear some breeders even say that they do better tasting weed cos they smoke just pure idk i dont buy it take nevil for example one of the best breeders ever that guy smoked his weed with tobacco and no one ever moaned about his weed not being tasty so i think in the end it is really just down to you you either have a good sense of taste and smell or you dont


You’d think that would be the case but I’m a hell of a eliquid mixing god lol.

there isn’t a juice I can’t make lol.

I can taste subtle nuances in Eliquid that others can’t pick out but it’s like as soon as combustion is involved I taste almost nothing lol.

my mate smokes tobacco spliffs and straight bongs and he’s commented how tasty all my stuff is lol.

it has to be tasty as I’ve still got Augusts harvest in a box (all be it fairly depleted lol).

I could taste more with tobacco when I did smoke spliffs and could pick out the tastes etc.


----------



## conor c (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> You’d think that would be the case but I’m a hell of a eliquid mixing god lol.
> 
> there isn’t a juice I can’t make lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah im ok at tasting strains and describing them as well


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yeah im ok at tasting strains and describing them as well


I just find I’m shit at it.

maybe I should send you and @Ghettogrower187 some samples each Harvest to let me know what it tastes like lol.


----------



## conor c (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I just find I’m shit at it.
> 
> maybe I should send you and @Ghettogrower187 some samples each Harvest to let me know what it tastes like lol.


Wouldnt say no man lol


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Right I’m outta here now fellas.

last 2 nights of the arrows before Xmas so won’t be on for the rest of the evening.

time to see how many 180’s I can hit tonight lol.


----------



## conor c (Dec 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Right I’m outta here now fellas.
> 
> last 2 nights of the arrows before Xmas so won’t be on for the rest of the evening.
> 
> time to see how many 180’s I can hit tonight lol.


Good luck man


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 19, 2021)

Today I repoted the bluchi seeds I started 4-5 weeks ago

I should've had them done 10 days ago.
 
I've got some minor issues I need to address? 

Since dosing them with Mg there's a noticeable difference so I'm going to try adding 50ppm to the nutrient tank? 

I got my kings juice harvested and weighed... 
910g in total. 
1) 130g 
2) 210g 
3) 230g 
4) 150g 
5) 196g 

I've put the pots back into veg that'll give me time to try them. 

There's no big buds or colas it's like lots of dense pine cone sized buds?


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

conor c said:


> Good luck man


1x180 and a 4-1 win.  And I was back home before 9pm lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 19, 2021)

Live pics.

going to start stripping some of the fan leaves this week to thin it out some before harvesting in the new year.

I think I could lose 50% and the plant wouldn’t even realise lol.


----------



## Leeski (Dec 20, 2021)

Hope everyone has a nice Christmas stay safe


----------



## conor c (Dec 20, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Live pics.
> 
> going to start stripping some of the fan leaves this week to thin it out some before harvesting in the new year.
> 
> ...


Yeah i find that with critical you could strip plenty and they bounce back like nothings happened its one of those strains its not very fussy and its fairly vigorous/hardy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 20, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Today I repoted the bluchi seeds I started 4-5 weeks ago
> View attachment 5049937
> I should've had them done 10 days ago.
> View attachment 5049938
> ...


Looking good, is that dry weight? Off 5 plants under what light? Cuz damn that's a killer harvest bro, kings juice is that by green House? What she smells like? How tall are you? What pants you wearing?


----------



## jondamon (Dec 20, 2021)

Last one tonight boys.

Time to see if I can win another turkey this year.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 20, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looking good, is that dry weight? Off 5 plants under what light? Cuz damn that's a killer harvest bro, kings juice is that by green House? What she smells like? How tall are you? What pants you wearing?


Cheers bro, yes 910g is the total dried weight from the 5 plants, lighting was a progression from a mars tsl + 1x 4k Kingbrite 240w board at the start and I finished with 3x 3k 240w running at 85-90%

You're right enough they're from Green House seeds, I've not smoked them yet but there's 2 distinct aromas, 2 plants have a onion/garlicky smell with a hint of vomit lol, one other has a lovely sweet fruity/berry smell it's really nice, 2 others meh...I'm not expecting much in terms of flavor.

they didn't fill out as I expected.

There's room for improvement


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Not quite the one I was hoping for.

48 entries, 4 turkeys up for grabs (2 crowns and 2 birds)

i lost in the actual knockout but I won one of the side games to win a crown.

free Xmas turkey for turkey day lol.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 21, 2021)

Can't stand Turkey. We are having Steak and Chips Christmas Day.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Can't stand Turkey. We are having Steak and Chips Christmas Day.


We have a turkey for the day but a goose for another day.

the mrs loves left over turkey to go into a curry. It’s one of the reasons we have turkey on Xmas day lol.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Just bought this for starting seeds while I have the main finishing off etc.


not too bad £19.95 24w T5 2ft long. This will mount to one of my 3 storage shelves In the walkway. 

although the best of it is that I got rid of one of these about a year ago lol.
Now I want one to help speed up my harvest to starting to veg cycle again lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Cheers bro, yes 910g is the total dried weight from the 5 plants, lighting was a progression from a mars tsl + 1x 4k Kingbrite 240w board at the start and I finished with 3x 3k 240w running at 85-90%
> View attachment 5050969
> You're right enough they're from Green House seeds, I've not smoked them yet but there's 2 distinct aromas, 2 plants have a onion/garlicky smell with a hint of vomit lol, one other has a lovely sweet fruity/berry smell it's really nice, 2 others meh...I'm not expecting much in terms of flavor.
> View attachment 5050975
> ...


Really impressive that is pal u pulled a good 22z off that maxibright 480 but some of the buds lookalike theybwere light stresses sames happe.ing with my blueberries, so I've turned it down to 50% probs too little too late but hey ho


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

A quick darkness pic I’ve just taken.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> We have a turkey for the day but a goose for another day.
> 
> the mrs loves left over turkey to go into a curry. It’s one of the reasons we have turkey on Xmas day lol.


I am basically on my own Christmas Day. The wife is at work. My eldest is going to a meal with her friends. My youngest is getting £50 for her Roblox account, so she will be doing that all day. It is my youngest that wants Steak and Blue Cheese sauce for Christmas dinner. I might just get in a Rustlers microwave burger and have it with McCoys.

Goose is the poultry of Satan.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 21, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Really impressive that is pal u pulled a good 22z off that maxibright 480 but some of the buds lookalike theybwere light stresses sames happe.ing with my blueberries, so I've turned it down to 50% probs too little too late but hey ho


I not u lol


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 21, 2021)

I've since moved my re potted bluchi into a bigger tent but there's a considerable £ difference trying to heat it properly.

The plants are still small and don't require much wattage which = low heat in a big area 

I'm considering putting my 3x3 inside my 5x5 to save me having to take down/uninstall my clone tent, hang fan/filters ducting and all the other stuff involved with putting up a tent.

Normally I tie them over at the 6-7th node but these are at the 10-11th node so I I'll likely top them instead, I nearly done them last night but thought I'll wait until I get the bubble cloner set up to clone the tops.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I've since moved my re potted bluchi into a bigger tent but there's a considerable £ difference trying to heat it properly.
> View attachment 5051093
> The plants are still small and don't require much wattage which = low heat in a big area
> 
> ...


Have you considered timer controlling your exhaust fan? Or seeing how well it keeps heat by recirculating the exhaust back into the tent?

if tents are close to each other duct another tents exhaust into your tent for heat?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone ever potted up a plant while in flowering ? Only on day seven and only just shown sex I kept some plants in smaller pots to sex them and now I have I lost three to balls but have two left but small pots ? Can it be done or would it be too stressful ?


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 21, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone ever potted up a plant while in flowering ? Only on day seven and only just shown sex I kept some plants in smaller pots to sex them and now I have I lost three to balls but have two left but small pots ? Can it be done or would it be too stressful ?


Yes. It isn't advisable, IMHO, but it didn't end badly when I did it.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone ever potted up a plant while in flowering ? Only on day seven and only just shown sex I kept some plants in smaller pots to sex them and now I have I lost three to balls but have two left but small pots ? Can it be done or would it be too stressful ?


It can be done if you follow the basic principal of this method.

Zero shock transplant


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Have you considered timer controlling your exhaust fan? Or seeing how well it keeps heat by recirculating the exhaust back into the tent?
> 
> if tents are close to each other duct another tents exhaust into your tent for heat?


It's temperature controlled so there's not enough heat for the thermostat to kick without adding a heater and dehumidifier, recirculating ime ime causes humidity issues.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> It's temperature controlled so there's not enough heat for the thermostat to kick without adding a heater and dehumidifier, recirculating ime ime causes humidity issues.


Just seen a really cool heater on Growell.

it’s a flat panel that rolls up when not in use and can be hung On a wall completely flat to it.

apparently been designed with LED usage in mind.

i think it runs at 500w but heats up areas pretty quickly and then just pops on to keep it up to temp here and there.

couple of reviews really praise it.









Ultra Flat Grow Room Heater


#html-body [data-pb-style=CL1T3DH],#html-body [data-pb-style=FKHRK7B],#html-body [data-pb-style=HCPWGXF],#html-body [data-pb-style=MQA651M],#html-body [data-pb-style=TBP52VG]{justify-content:flex-start;display:flex;flex-direction:column;background-position:left...




www.growell.co.uk


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 21, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone ever potted up a plant while in flowering ? Only on day seven and only just shown sex I kept some plants in smaller pots to sex them and now I have I lost three to balls but have two left but small pots ? Can it be done or would it be too stressful ?


Yes a few times, plants keep growing roots until the end or near enough the end. 
To avoid as much stretch I used to repott and flipping the same day.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> It can be done if you follow the basic principal of this method.
> 
> Zero shock transplant


What’s the basic principal Of this method ? Thanks


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Yes a few times, plants keep growing roots until the end or near enough the end.
> To avoid as much stretch I used to repott and flipping the same day.


I personally use an 80w tubular heater for raising temps slightly.

can be used on a timer or just left on 24/7.

I’ve been leaving mine on 24/7 at the min to raise temps and I’ve blocked my external intakes for air so it’s just pulling from the walkway area, I’ve found I’ve had to set my fan controller a little higher for “idle” as it wasn’t removing enough RH otherwise.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> What’s the basic principal Of this method ? Thanks


Basic principle 


take new pot and fill with your soil/coco

back fill around a pot the same size of the existing poT so you now have a hole in your new pot and medium the size of the pot the plant is currently in.

lift plant out and place into premade hole in the new pot and water it in.

It’s all in the first post in that tutorial (that was written by me)


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Just seen a really cool heater on Growell.
> 
> it’s a flat panel that rolls up when not in use and can be hung On a wall completely flat to it.
> 
> ...


That is very cool. I think I am going to have to invest in something like that. Being in the far South West it is mostly really mild and I seldom need heat. At the moment I am holding my own with the heat from the lights and a little 80w tube heater.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Basic principle
> 
> 
> take new pot and fill with your soil/coco
> ...


So just a simple transplant ? Thought they’re was some special way then for a flowering plant thanks anyway I’m gna do it later the plants in need to do it too have only just shown some white hairs and not really stretched so fingers crossed they burst with growth the next few weeks before full flower mode


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> So just a simple transplant ? Thought they’re was some special way then for a flowering plant thanks anyway I’m gna do it later the plants in need to do it too have only just shown some white hairs and not really stretched so fingers crossed they burst with growth the next few weeks before full flower mode


Some people have very differing transplanting methods.

By back filling and using the pre made hole to lift and move the plant back in is the least stressful way of transplanting.

I’ve heard of people cutting up roots, breaking up the rootball etc etc when this way works with 100% success and very little if any at all shock.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Some people have very differing transplanting methods.
> 
> By back filling and using the pre made hole to lift and move the plant back in is the least stressful way of transplanting.
> 
> I’ve heard of people cutting up roots, breaking up the rootball etc etc when this way works with 100% success and very little if any at all shock.


I give the roots a little rub to loosen them up I think it helps them grow outwards and to fill the pot better Dno if it’s true but I’ve been doing it for few years now happy growing everyone and merry Xmas


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2021)

Same I like to gentle break root ball up on repotting I get the whole least stress gig but little bit of mykos in new pot & they start flying after few days im organic so maybe it’s irrelevant ..


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Same I like to gentle break root ball up on repotting I get the whole least stress gig but little bit of mykos in new pot & they start flying after few days im organic so maybe it’s irrelevant ..


Everybody has their own ways. I don’t use Mykos any more. But as a least stressful transplant the method works when used on flowering plants.


----------



## Leeski (Dec 21, 2021)

Like you say mate what ever works for you don’t forget to baste that crown merry Xmas all


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Day 54 since flip.

Current feeding EC in the reservoir is 0.7 and 0.2 is the source water.

Dutch Pro bloom A/B and a small amount of MKP with pH down to reduce to 6pH. 

nugs are rock fucking solid.

To be fair I’m loving this LED from Mars hydro.

Previously was using 200w CFL to start then onto 400w MH then the 400w HPS after stretch.

Apparently my 24w T5 is arriving tomorrow.

if it does I’ll be getting some Blue Gelato 41 from barneys on the go ready for going straight in after I harvest this.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 21, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 54 since flip.
> 
> Current feeding EC in the reservoir is 0.7 and 0.2 is the source water.
> 
> ...


I’ve grown the blue gelato 41 found two good phenos one stayed like green and was full of Thc and the ever was a dark green with purple tones throughout both dense nuggets and strong smelling good strain in my eyes


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> I’ve grown the blue gelato 41 found two good phenos one stayed like green and was full of Thc and the ever was a dark green with purple tones throughout both dense nuggets and strong smelling good strain in my eyes


#1 looks bang on mate! They both look good #2 looks like nice tight nugs but that #1 does it for me man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

Bacio at 36 days, getting wery wery smerry


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

Blueberry vintage, the maxibright set at 100% has killed all the tops off serious light stress or something? These fucking leds ain't all nice n easy are they! The lower buds are normal size but the tops that should be huge are tiny like little pebbles lol, ahh well 50% only from now on


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5051911
> Blueberry vintage, the maxibright set at 100% has killed all the tops off serious light stress or something? These fucking leds ain't all nice n easy are they! The lower buds are normal size but the tops that should be huge are tiny like little pebbles lol, ahh well 50% only from now on



I am having a bit of a time with my TS1000s. I am in the second week of flower and turned them to 90% at 450mm and they started looking a bit sad, a little bit droopy. So I backed them off to 80% and lifted the lights 25mm, to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> #1 looks bang on mate! They both look good #2 looks like nice tight nugs but that #1 does it for me man


I kept a cut of the second but not of the first both were good I still have some of the first pheno left I’m saving it for a good time I still have a few seeds from the pack maybe find another just like her but the second one I’m gna have to gift to someone with the hopes she will be kept alive


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I am having a bit of a time with my TS1000s. I am in the second week of flower and turned them to 90% at 450mm and they started looking a bit sad, a little bit droopy. So I backed them off to 80% and lifted the lights 25mm, to see if that makes a difference.


I don't know the spec on these ts1000s but if they anything like the maxibright get it as high as u can mate and turn it down to about 50% then increase around week 6/7 to 75% if u can


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

I've been sent this by 2 people now so it must be a good rule of thumb


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I don't know the spec on these ts1000s but if they anything like the maxibright get it as high as u can mate and turn it down to about 50% then increase around week 6/7 to 75% if u can


I have been slowly bringing them up from 50% at 450mm for a few weeks. They had been at 80% for a couple of weeks and doing well. So I tried 90% and they began to look a little droopy. They are new lights, so this grow was always going to be a test grow so I can work out how best to dial them in. It'll be alright in the end.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I have been slowly bringing them up from 50% at 450mm for a few weeks. They had been at 80% for a couple of weeks and doing well. So I tried 90% and they began to look a little droopy. They are new lights, so this grow was always going to be a test grow so I can work out how best to dial them in. It'll be alright in the end.


Aye and all light and peoples environments are different so u never know what the fuck it could be, but I'm saying lights too close or too intense, they love the intense light in veg but flower not so much, its all a learning curve and good fun lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 22, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I have been slowly bringing them up from 50% at 450mm for a few weeks. They had been at 80% for a couple of weeks and doing well. So I tried 90% and they began to look a little droopy. They are new lights, so this grow was always going to be a test grow so I can work out how best to dial them in. It'll be alright in the end.


I reckon at least 3ft away which is what about 750mm away so deffo keep it on 50% or even lower then about week 4 turn it up a little


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 23, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Viparspectra giveaway $200 + 50 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great start to day, I've won the $200 bucks 

Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What a great start to day, I've won the $200 bucks
> 
> Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone.


Congrats thats a Xmas bonus


----------



## jondamon (Dec 23, 2021)

This is where I plan to mount the 24w T5HO I purchased.

I didn’t get chance to even go into my room last night.

Hopefully tonight I’ll get the work done.

It will be mounted using the hanging clips to the underside of the middle shelf so that I can start seeds on the lower shelf.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 23, 2021)

Xmass Exo.... Ready in 4 weeks FFS.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 23, 2021)

Happy crimbo everyone anyway, keep your chins up.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 23, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Happy crimbo everyone anyway, keep your chins up.


Likewise.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> View attachment 5052304
> Xmass Exo.... Ready in 4 weeks FFS.


Looking good baz! I can just imagine how that room smells


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 23, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 54 since flip.
> 
> Current feeding EC in the reservoir is 0.7 and 0.2 is the source water.
> 
> ...


Watch out for mold dude. Had that for the first time ever indoors under LED. The buds are just that much denser. Humidity was only 50% too.

Looking good tho!!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 23, 2021)

Lemon tree at 36 days, fucking reeks it does, smells very similar to orange diesel or mimosa


----------



## jondamon (Dec 23, 2021)

propagation shelf set up but not finished fully yet.

The shelf brackets hindered me slightly.

I’ve Mounted the light at an angle to eliminate the issue with the brackets for now.

i will add a small baton of wood under the shelf to move the light lower to clear the brackets so that it Lines up better in the shelf.


----------



## conor c (Dec 24, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5052521View attachment 5052522
> Lemon tree at 36 days, fucking reeks it does, smells very similar to orange diesel or mimosa


 thats mad cos mimosa smells n tastes like mixed tropical fruit with a almost coconut type thing in the backround any time i had it might be a different pheno u got mind you


----------



## jondamon (Dec 24, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5052521View attachment 5052522
> Lemon tree at 36 days, fucking reeks it does, smells very similar to orange diesel or mimosa


Is this Barneys farm lemon tree? As I’ve had a freebie with my blue gelato 41.

Day 56 since flip


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 24, 2021)

I can't get my temps above 23/4c at best so I need to change the tent or the lighting.
I'm using 643w to run a 300w light and it's still not enough power/btu,s.

That said with less than ideal temps they're doing fine, all topped between 5-6th node 2 days ago.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 24, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I can't get my temps above 23/4c at best so I need to change the tent or the lighting.
> I'm using 643w to run a 300w light and it's still not enough power/btu,s.
> View attachment 5052896
> That said with less than ideal temps they're doing fine, all topped between 5-6th node 2 days ago.


Dude I’ve been running 20C ambient on my scrog net which is about 36” away from the light source and the rooms doing fine.

i think it’s another over complication aiming for 28C with LED as it’s working just fine for me.

I could though remove the driver from the Mars hydro led frame and mount it lower down in the room which would help to move some heat through the room and plant.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 24, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Dude I’ve been running 20C ambient on my scrog net whch is about 36” away from the light source and the rooms doing fine.
> 
> i think it’s another over complication aiming for 28C with LED as it’s working just fine for me.
> 
> I could though remove the driver from the Mars hydro led frame and mount it lower down in the room which would help to move some heat through the room and plant.


Your right, I'm getting fkg brainwashed here...I've had this before (last year lol) with no problems, at the time others chimed in with low/lower temps and zero problems.

But...I've just plugged in a 400w mh into the 1x1mtr 15-20mins and it's toasty 26.32c I'll veg under it for 10-14 days then gonna back to led to flower.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 24, 2021)

It won't suit everyone's set up but if it does its worth considering.

I like a space in my tent now for me to get inside it, I used to pack but I'd rather sacrifice some yield for space to work in.

After watching this clip I made up a reflector.





Reflectivity test (as photons are expensive).


Hi guys! We just made a short video where we test the reflectivity of different materials commonly used in DIY grow spaces. Enjoy!



www.rollitup.org





Nothing fancy but it wasn't difficult to see that it made a difference.

So yesterday I had a chance to take some measurements using the Mars tsl 2000 as a source.
With the reflector completely above the light.

With the reflector inline with the light.

That's a considerable difference for 20" of mylar.


----------



## scrambo (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Christmas lads, still alive lol hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 25, 2021)

scrambo said:


> Happy Christmas lads, still alive lol hope everyone has a good day.


The wife is at work and the kids won't get out of bed. The peace and quiet is amazing.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 25, 2021)

merry xmas uk groers, from me n my hindu kush


----------



## conor c (Dec 25, 2021)

go go kid said:


> merry xmas uk groers, from me n my hindu kush


Merry Christmas bro nice choice like the hindu myself and a merry Christmas to everyone on here hope ya all have a good yin


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 25, 2021)

I had a very nice grinder in my stocking, it's ace.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> It won't suit everyone's set up but if it does its worth considering.
> 
> I like a space in my tent now for me to get inside it, I used to pack but I'd rather sacrifice some yield for space to work in.
> 
> ...


How much was that light meter? And how accurate is it? I need one for my leds


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2021)

had to go and say merry Christmas to the ladies and give them an extra special Xmas feed lol, will be 6 weeks tues so.....day 39 I think, rubbed a joint on a few buds to get a nice hashy joint, the bacio and lemon left like a dusting on the joint but the blueberry made the paper wet with oil! The Blueberry is really oily and greasy and stinks kind of how cheese does when it's growing but with these nice Blueberry sugary undertones it smells delicious, bacio is stacking hard now they all gonna be golf ball or hard grenade nuggets and have a really nice gelato dank smell, the rhinestone og has gone from og smelling to a full on chemdawg smell yano that pungent shitty kind of smell


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 25, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> How much was that light meter? And how accurate is it? I need one for my leds


Ethos 4430 cost £110 delivered, I can't say how accurate they are I've nothing to test it against.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Ethos 4430 cost £110 delivered, I can't say how accurate they are I've nothing to test it against.


Think I need one to measure what my lights putting out, think it's a must with leds


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 25, 2021)

They're more hassle than hps ffs lol and 4x the price


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 25, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Think I need one to measure what my lights putting out, think it's a must with leds


Yes I would agree that bro there's a fine line between ideal and too much.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Yes I would agree that bro there's a fine line between ideal and too much.


Aye it seems strain dependant aswell from what I've seen, deffo need a light meter l, I think the maxibright inhale would be good at 100% from.about 3 meters away haha


----------



## jondamon (Dec 26, 2021)

Goose was delicious today.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 26, 2021)

Darkness pic just taken now and we have life in the Blue Gelato 41’s.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Darkness pic just taken now and we have life in the Blue Gelato 41’s.
> 
> View attachment 5054181View attachment 5054182View attachment 5054183


Looking good man!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Goose was delicious today.
> 
> View attachment 5054170


Never tried goose is it owt like duck?, I love me a good roast chicken u can't beat a corned chicken on the bbq


----------



## jondamon (Dec 26, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Never tried goose is it owt like duck?, I love me a good roast chicken u can't beat a corned chicken on the bbq


yep very very similar to duck.


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 26, 2021)

Tastes a bit like Owl.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Tastes a bit like Owl.


Ahhh the delicate taste of owl, can't beat it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 26, 2021)

Anyone wanna buy a maxibright daylight 480 w Pro?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 27, 2021)

This is why I hate fem seeds ……. Once you go regs you never look back only ever had trouble with fems …. Cindy 99 freebie from attitude and I was excited for it aswell happy new year


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 27, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> This is why I hate fem seeds ……. Once you go regs you never look back only ever had trouble with fems …. Cindy 99 freebie from attitude and I was excited for it aswell happy new year


That's a proper genetic herm - those freebies are a marketing scam on a lot of them.some come through OK at times.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 27, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> That's a proper genetic herm - those freebies are a marketing scam on a lot of them.some come through OK at times.


Horrible ain’t it i Dno the breeder but I don’t think he tested the seeds before he sent them for freebies imagine paying for a pack and gettin a tent full I’d be fuming regs are the way forward you get a female and it’s true female unless you do summit really wrong …. I have some sticky glue freebies also hoping they don’t go funny on me too


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 27, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Horrible ain’t it i Dno the breeder but I don’t think he tested the seeds before he sent them for freebies imagine paying for a pack and gettin a tent full I’d be fuming regs are the way forward you get a female and it’s true female unless you do summit really wrong …. I have some sticky glue freebies also hoping they don’t go funny on me too


I know mate, I've got 2 holy Grail dna freebies and a month blanc . If any elongation of stems and any signs of a ladyboy structure , they are getting binned. All that eleccy for a pile of rope - I've seen it happen on 300 pound full packs in reports. Shite testing and cash grab minefield.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 27, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> I know mate, I've got 2 holy Grail dna freebies and a month blanc . If any elongation of stems and any signs of a ladyboy structure , they are getting binned. All that eleccy for a pile of rope - I've seen it happen on 300 pound full packs in reports. Shite testing and cash grab minefield.


I have a Mont Blanc aswell


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's my mont blanc Strawnana cream x French cookies x birthday cake right now. Topped and bushed out - going to veg it nicely for a monstrositree.I love the sweetness from strawberry banana crosses.


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 27, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> Here's my mont blanc Strawnana cream x French cookies x birthday cake right now. Topped and bushed out - going to veg it nicely for a monstrositree.I love the sweetness from strawberry banana crosses.


I’ve not had any strawnana crosses I’ve smoked a lot of cake strains tho and I like them so far im
A fan of flavas and not of the hazes I will pop it in time just Dno when I have a pack of ethos to go thru first gmo skittlez


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 27, 2021)

Yeah you can't beat an og leaning cookies and a meaty chem . I love biker kush for power and chem 91 for meaty brutal taste and high. The aromas and highs off the latest stuff is an endless pioneering joy.I grew out some mr nice super silver haze and it was like being charged up on coke meth and coffee. I agree with you on some hazes , you can feel the effects all day off half a joint.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 27, 2021)

Danja-83 said:


> I know mate, I've got 2 holy Grail dna freebies and a month blanc . If any elongation of stems and any signs of a ladyboy structure , they are getting binned. All that eleccy for a pile of rope - I've seen it happen on 300 pound full packs in reports. Shite testing and cash grab minefield.


This is the trouble with breeders these days well I say breeders what I really mean is pollen chuckers.

because ultimately that’s all they are.

give it a stupid name and pollenate ANY female with ANY male and hey presto I’ve created a new strain send it out for £18 a seed because stoners are stupid And they’ll pay it.

No selection criteria, no back crossing for stability, it’s all just a complete scam more often than not.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2021)

Nugget meal anyone? Did some defoliation last night what a pain in the arse that is, but lights getting tona lot more buds now so should have done them some good


----------



## Leeski (Dec 28, 2021)

Cracking grow bro !


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2021)

Gonna hit em with the dragon force finisher soon so 2 more weeks and they'll be about there


----------



## Mastergrow (Dec 28, 2021)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5055353
> Nugget meal anyone? Did some defoliation last night what a pain in the arse that is, but lights getting tona lot more buds now so should have done them some good


Looking nicely packed out m8.... These bacio seem slow as fuck in veg or maybe it's just compared to the bv, there getting bushy as fuck now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2021)

Mastergrow said:


> Looking nicely packed out m8.... These bacio seem slow as fuck in veg or maybe it's just compared to the bv, there getting bushy as fuck now


Aye th3 bv is a beast that's why bacio seems slow, it's a struggle to keep em same size my bv are a good foot taller than the bacios


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hes got rid of the bacio aswell so take a cut if u can? I'm gonna keep the best one for a reveg cuz inreckon a full room of bacio vegged for 8 week and you'd get a banger of a crop. It smells so good too like sweet gelato, the bv Is starting to smell like blueberry now too, serious blueberry lol


----------



## jondamon (Dec 28, 2021)

Day 61 since flip on the critical+ and the 2x Blue Gelato 41.


----------



## Newgrow31 (Dec 29, 2021)

Fellow uk'ers.... 
Looking for a really hardy strain somthing that can be abused and miss treated 
Any ideas


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 29, 2021)

Newgrow31 said:


> Fellow uk'ers....
> Looking for a really hardy strain somthing that can be abused and miss treated
> Any ideas


Hi,

What do you mean by mistreated?


----------



## Newgrow31 (Dec 29, 2021)

Just training really and the odd fluctuations in environment


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 29, 2021)

Big Bud or OG Kush from Sensi Seeds. I have a pair of mothers that I am flowering now that must be a year old. They have been vegged indoors, then outdoors, then indoors again, been chopped for clones and chopped down to nothing because they got too big. Both plants have really been through the mill and are growing like champs.


----------



## Newgrow31 (Dec 29, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Big Bud or OG Kush from Sensi Seeds. I have a pair of mothers that I am flowering now that must be a year old. They have been vegged indoors, then outdoors, then indoors again, been chopped for clones and chopped down to nothing because they got too big. Both plants have really been through the mill and are growing like champs.


Cheers man ill give it a look


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 29, 2021)

I ordered some seeds last night then woke up this to a email from the Vaults saying that it wasn't in stock?
Wtf is with these cunts not keeping track of stock, to add insult the fkrs said just choose something of equal value, aye right then how about fk off.

Bastard... I could've really got them from London seed bank 
It can take up to 10 fkg days to get a refund back on my card  (

Bad, day, bad fkg day.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 29, 2021)

Newgrow31 said:


> Just training really and the odd fluctuations in environment


Most strains will cope with training and the odd fluctuation in environment but ultimately you want to dial In your environment as best you can.

over the last 12 years I’ve found that A lot of Strains will cope with environment that isn’t perfect as long as it’s pretty stable.

once you start getting a lot of spikes in your environment up and down Temps/RH light levels etc no strain is going to suck it up continuously.

Try to keep your environment stable.

I’ve seen people do well with 30C temps that remained constant.

During winter my ambient is around 22C and they grow fine because it’s constant.

When you start getting +30C and then dropping the next day to 18C and then back up to +30C the next day etc it can play havoc on many many plants.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 29, 2021)

When I started growing i didn't use a heater or dehumidifier, during the autumn/winter/spring I had temperatures as low as 6c, I remember having to take the glass out my air cooled hood just to get some heat in the room. 

There was probably minor issues but nothing major the crops were always decent enough all considered.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I ordered some seeds last night then woke up this to a email from the Vaults saying that it wasn't in stock?
> Wtf is with these cunts not keeping track of stock, to add insult the fkrs said just choose something of equal value, aye right then how about fk off.
> 
> Bastard... I could've really got them from London seed bank
> ...


The only seeds I have never had germinate came from The Vault. They weren't interested.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 29, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> The only seeds I have never had germinate came from The Vault. They weren't interested.


The blue gelato I’ve just popped came from the vault.

trouble is with U.K. sales they’re only “souvenirs” so germinating is illegal and that’s why you don’t have any come Backs from sales.


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 29, 2021)

jondamon said:


> The blue gelato I’ve just popped came from the vault.
> 
> trouble is with U.K. sales they’re only “souvenirs” so germinating is illegal and that’s why you don’t have any come Backs from sales.


I know. I get that sometimes seeds don't pop, the odd one. But to get a whole pack that doesn't pop, especially when everything else you germinate goes perfectly. If they were cheap seeds from a crap breeder I'd be more forgiving, but they weren't. They were Afgooey from Green House. I had a batch go missing in the post, from Expert Seeds, they couldn't be more helpful and sent out another pack with some freebies for my trouble. The Vault were actually condescending in their replies on the matter.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 29, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> I know. I get that sometimes seeds don't pop, the odd one. But to get a whole pack that doesn't pop, especially when everything else you germinate goes perfectly. If they were cheap seeds from a crap breeder I'd be more forgiving, but they weren't. They were Afgooey from Green House. I had a batch go missing in the post, from Expert Seeds, they couldn't be more helpful and sent out another pack with some freebies for my trouble. The Vault were actually condescending in their replies on the matter.


Good to know, usually with breeder packs I would contact the breeders rather than the resellers as any U.K. based seller can’t answer any questions about germination.

i remember I bought a VAPENSMOKE pipe from attitude and the butane lighter part of it broke.

because it had been used they couldn’t do anything as I’d had “something” in it. Lol.

thankfully the manufacturer (USA) was willing to send me out the parts to repair it free of charge once I provided proof of purchase From attitude

I had a very similar response from attitude about the device. Almost kind of “fuck you, you’ve bought it used it and now it’s not our problem”


----------



## conor c (Dec 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I ordered some seeds last night then woke up this to a email from the Vaults saying that it wasn't in stock?
> Wtf is with these cunts not keeping track of stock, to add insult the fkrs said just choose something of equal value, aye right then how about fk off.
> 
> Bastard... I could've really got them from London seed bank
> ...


Yeah first and last time i ordered from them it came from Spain lol i picked them as there a couple of hours up the road at best ironically my seeds from realgorillaseeds discountcannabisseeds and realseeds/kwikseeds who are all England based i think all came faster least there legit but they aint the fastest from my experience


----------



## conor c (Dec 29, 2021)

jondamon said:


> The blue gelato I’ve just popped came from the vault.
> 
> trouble is with U.K. sales they’re only “souvenirs” so germinating is illegal and that’s why you don’t have any come Backs from sales.


Supposedly from what i heard u say they werent in a "collectable condition" as germing is illegal they say that to get out of it but apparently if you say that there more likely to honour it i never had major issues germing so yet to test that theory lol


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 29, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yeah first and last time i ordered from them it came from Spain lol i picked them as there a couple of hours up the road at best ironically my seeds from realgorillaseeds discountcannabisseeds and realseeds/kwikseeds who are all England based i think all came faster least there legit but they aint the fastest from my experience


Lol I looked at them for the same reason and they also allegedly had skunk special.

I'll order it again soon from London seed bank.


----------



## conor c (Dec 29, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Lol I looked at them for the same reason and they also allegedly had skunk special.
> 
> I'll order it again soon from London seed bank.


I got 3 packs of it from discountcannabisseeds myself great strain that one imo


----------



## jondamon (Dec 29, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yeah first and last time i ordered from them it came from Spain lol i picked them as there a couple of hours up the road at best ironically my seeds from realgorillaseeds discountcannabisseeds and realseeds/kwikseeds who are all England based i think all came faster least there legit but they aint the fastest from my experience


Yep my order came from Spain too which I thought was weird AF for a U.K. seedbank lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 29, 2021)

Anyone grown out the sticky glue freebies from attitude ? I have one which is about 14 days from switching to 12/12 looks alright so far the stems off the leaves are a deep purple Yh red tho but the stems are green any ideas or is this just a normal trait of glue Strains …. I knn no one the leaves are a bit on the yellow side I use just plain water when switching into flower Dno why just have done and it’s stuck they got a feeding yesterday so should start getting nice and green next few days


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 29, 2021)

12M Plant Twine Green Soft Flexible Bendy Garden Support Wire Cable Twist Tie | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 12M Plant Twine Green Soft Flexible Bendy Garden Support Wire Cable Twist Tie at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk




12 mtr of rubber coated tie/training wire £3.35

4pk graduated cylinders £3.05








4pcs Plastic Measuring Cylinder Liquid Tube Graduated Tool 10ml/25ml/50ml/100ml | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4pcs Plastic Measuring Cylinder Liquid Tube Graduated Tool 10ml/25ml/50ml/100ml at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





Timer with second intervals. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electrical-Programmable-Flexible-Different-2900-Watt/dp/B07G5YSYHX/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?crid=3BVJWSKHRSZY6&keywords=timer+plug+socket+with+second+intervals&qid=1640812380&sprefix=timer+plug+socket+with+second+intervals+,aps,341&sr=8-6


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Dec 29, 2021)

Bacio gelato and blueberry vintage at 43 days, blueberry is stinking like blueberries now so sweet and gassy, just as stinky as exo but in a blueberry way instead. And the grease on her is greeeeeeaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## jondamon (Dec 29, 2021)

Took these tonight I’ve delved around inside the canopy and removed some foliage and you can see by the temp gauge that some have been removed from the around the edges on the before and after pics.

doesn’t look like much has been removed but I would say between 40-60 leaves approx. 

did a 0.8EC refill on the tote tonight


Before some pruning.


After


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 31, 2021)

After spending 2 hours + selecting seeds I get a message at the checkout saying my email address invalid, I fkg hate online seed shopping it's totally pish.


----------



## conor c (Dec 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> After spending 2 hours + selecting seeds I get a message at the checkout saying my email address invalid, I fkg hate online seed shopping it's totally pish.


Damn that sucks man well i hope you all have a good Hogmanay everyone im on it already lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> After spending 2 hours + selecting seeds I get a message at the checkout saying my email address invalid, I fkg hate online seed shopping it's totally pish.


Which seller? I have never had an issue with any online seed purchase.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 31, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Which seller? I have never had an issue with any online seed purchase.


Discount cannabis seeds.
I've not got the eyesight or will to go through the searching again. 
I've messaged them with the same email address explaining what's happening and asked them to call me.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 31, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Discount cannabis seeds.
> I've not got the eyesight or will to go through the searching again.
> I've messaged them with the same email address explaining what's happening and asked them to call me.


Attitude seedbank are good also ukskunkworks they are fast in the customer service side of things and quick to reply and sort out any problems


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## conor c (Jan 1, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Discount cannabis seeds.
> I've not got the eyesight or will to go through the searching again.
> I've messaged them with the same email address explaining what's happening and asked them to call me.


Never had a issue email jhonny the guy who runs it he usually quick to reply


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 1, 2022)

conor c said:


> Never had a issue email jhonny the guy who runs it he usually quick to reply


According to Google the problem is with the payment process software, some systems/platforms won't accept @googlemail.com email addresses, I set up another address last night and made the order at last. 
Skunk special, Chemdog and a freebie Og kush.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 1, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Does anyone use a @Googlemail.Com email address when ordering. seeds?


I use my gmail account email on everything …. I don’t have anything sent to my address tho I do click and collect for items and another adress for seed orders and it’s down as a different adress I’


Star Dog said:


> According to Google the problem is with the payment process software, some systems/platforms won't accept @googlemail.com email addresses, I set up another address last night and made the order at last.
> Skunk special, Chemdog and a freebie Og kush.


i use a gmail account all the time and never had any problems with it ? Must be the site you use


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 1, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I use my gmail account email on everything …. I don’t have anything sent to my address tho I do click and collect for items and another adress for seed orders and it’s down as a different adress I’
> 
> i use a gmail account all the time and never had any problems with it ? Must be the site you use


It's not the 1st time I've had issues with using @googlemail.com have you tried it with discount seeds? 
I've a couple of yearly fishing related payments that won't take @googlemail.com as a valid email address.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 1, 2022)

Day 64 since flip on the critical+

and the Blue Gelato 41’s coming along nicely.


----------



## conor c (Jan 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's not the 1st time I've had issues with using @googlemail.com have you tried it with discount seeds?
> I've a couple of yearly fishing related payments that won't take @googlemail.com as a valid email address.


Fair doos man i just pay with bank card tbh


----------



## jondamon (Jan 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's not the 1st time I've had issues with using @googlemail.com have you tried it with discount seeds?
> I've a couple of yearly fishing related payments that won't take @googlemail.com as a valid email address.




Could be due to older gmail accounts using @googlemail.com and the newer ones using @gmail.com


----------



## conor c (Jan 2, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Could be due to older gmail accounts using @googlemail.com and the newer ones using @gmail.com


Yeah hopefully its sorted for u soon then pal


----------



## jondamon (Jan 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah hopefully its sorted for u soon then pal


Doesn’t effect me Conor lol. I’m an old school yahoo mail user lol.
My mrs tho has a Googlemail address and not a gmail one.

I had a newer gmail one for my vape coil building company I was running until 2019.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 2, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Could be due to older gmail accounts using @googlemail.com and the newer ones using @gmail.com


That's certainly a possibility I need to try sending myself an email using both and see what happens, thanks for the suggestion, previously it's not been an issue I just use another email address but it's my name so I'd rather not use it for seeds, it probably doesn't matter I just can't help exercise caution.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah hopefully its sorted for u soon then pal


Cheers mate, when I went back to the page later that night all my details were still there so I only had to change the email address thankfully, some skunk special and chemdawg ordered with a free Og kush.


----------



## conor c (Jan 2, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Doesn’t effect me Conor lol. I’m an old school yahoo mail user lol.
> My mrs tho has a Googlemail address and not a gmail one.
> 
> I had a newer gmail one for my vape coil building company I was running until 2019.


Read it wrong lol im half baked as well


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Fair doos man i just pay with bank card tbh


So do I when the email is accepted lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's not the 1st time I've had issues with using @googlemail.com have you tried it with discount seeds?
> I've a couple of yearly fishing related payments that won't take @googlemail.com as a valid email address.


I’ve never used that site …. Always attitudeseedbank , ukskunkworks and my latest order was through simply souvenirs between them 3 there’s plenty of freebies and plenty of reputable breeders to choose from got a stash now that I don’t think I’m ever going to get through .


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I’ve never used that site …. Always attitudeseedbank , ukskunkworks and my latest order was through simply souvenirs between them 3 there’s plenty of freebies and plenty of reputable breeders to choose from *got a stash now that I don’t think I’m ever going to get through .*


That's a good place to be with seed stock, did you make any of them?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That's a good place to be with seed stock, did you make any of them?


No I have one 5x5 tent I use for flowering and I only use reg seeds now I haven’t got the time or space to flower out males to pick the best then grow females out pick the best reveg or do the cuttings and make f2 of a strain or a completely new strain myself I’d love to but being uk and the risk of the door going thru at any moment it’s too much for me I’m happy with my full tent and having a big crop or maybe 2 a year depends how well it does , I’ve got reg pack of gmo skittlez to get thru next I’m about 5 weeks out and I’ll be popping 8 so if I get a male would you want one


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> No I have one 5x5 tent I use for flowering and I only use reg seeds now I haven’t got the time or space to flower out males to pick the best then grow females out pick the best reveg or do the cuttings and make f2 of a strain or a completely new strain myself I’d love to but being uk and the risk of the door going thru at any moment it’s too much for me I’m happy with my full tent and having a big crop or maybe 2 a year depends how well it does , I’ve got reg pack of gmo skittlez to get thru next I’m about 5 weeks out and I’ll be popping 8 so if I get a male would you want one


I really appreciate the offer that's very kind but no thanks, my hands will be full for the next 6-8 months.
Hopefully by then I'll have a mother or two to clone from so I can scale back to 4 plants or possibly 1 big plant.

Cheers!


----------



## jondamon (Jan 3, 2022)

Just purchased this inline 13mm filter from Grow insane to act as a quick release disconnect for my tote so that I don’t have to try and remove solid connections when I want to clean down everything.

Filter will go where the white circle is on the delivery feed.

need to make a new ring delivery section this time as the current grow is only a single delivery ring around the pot.

so I’m contemplating running the delivery ring low so that it sits on my garland drip tray or should I mount it to my scrog frame with zip ties and branch off for the plants that way?

Something inside me is saying keep it low on the drip tray incase of leaks lol.

Anyway heres what I purchased @Star Dog something you might be interested in? £4.95 and allows quick disconnect or your system if you have it at the delivery feed.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Just purchased this inline 13mm filter from Grow insane to act as a quick release disconnect for my tote so that I don’t have to try and remove solid connections when I want to clean down everything.
> 
> Filter will go where the white circle is on the delivery feed.
> 
> ...


Perfect! That's really handy being a quick connector and a filter but my set up is only 5mm tubing. 
I've got filters for the reservoir and feed bin + the pump has a filter in it. 

For the connections I need to remove frequently I've filed/sanded the barbs down so the tube can be taken back off. 

I can't quite picture what you mean by keeping it low on the drip tray? 
Could you post a couple of pics?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Perfect! That's really handy being a quick connector and a filter but my set up is only 5mm tubing.
> I've got filters for the reservoir and feed bin + the pump has a filter in it.
> 
> For the connections I need to remove frequently I've filed/sanded the barbs down so the tube can be taken back off.
> ...



keep the ring low on the drip tray (will be only 1 drip tray ignore pic of 2 as it will be in the middle of the table)



or mount it to the scrog frame


----------



## jondamon (Jan 3, 2022)

Current feeding system for the single plant 



For one plant this was perfect but I want one delivery ring with 4mm tubing branched off the ring.

So similar setup but larger in comparison and not on each pot so it’s one big ring with 4mm delivery tubes coming off.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> keep the ring low on the drip tray (will be only 1 drip tray ignore pic of 2 as it will be in the middle of the table)
> View attachment 5059450
> 
> 
> ...


Right I see what you mean, I think both would work equally well but I agree with you on keeping it lower in the tray just in case of any accidents.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Right I see what you mean, I think both would work equally well but I agree with you on keeping it lower in the tray just in case of any accidents.


That’s my thought process.

i may at some point adjust the entire system to work from a manifold etc Rather than the delivery ring but at the minute I like creating a delivery ring as I know for definite that the pressure is being delivered equally to each branch off it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 3, 2022)

Day 47, carbon filter killers these lot are, I think its the blueberry vintage the smell coming off them is pungent as fuck!


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 3, 2022)

Uk Black apple hitock grape og x sour apple getting a 2 week flush colours coming through now


----------



## jondamon (Jan 4, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Right I see what you mean, I think both would work equally well but I agree with you on keeping it lower in the tray just in case of any accidents.


Another idea is…..I have these from round 1 of the DIY drip system that utilised a ring that was mounted into the medium using stakes.

well these stakes have a flat back to them.

so it seems logical that I could glue these inside the drip tray elevated slightly so that it keeps the irrigation out of the runoff water while keeping them inside the drip tray perimeter.




anyway I will obviously update you when I’ve made the alterations.

Day 67 from flip very nearly ready.

EC in the tote has been been reduced from 0.8 down to 0.6.

if I top up the tote again it will most likely be with pH adjusted water to reduce the EC down a little more to maybe 0.4 and then I’ll stay there until finished seeing as most of this Grow has been under 1.0EC lol.

blue gelato 41 loving life under the T5HO lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 5, 2022)

Planning on harvesting the tops tomorrow and then seeing properly how everything looks underneath the main canopy to determine whether they need longer (which is what I’m expecting) it whether they can be harvested.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 5, 2022)

Anyone ever clipped the top of a budlet because a few nanas popped up ? Only on one budlet plant is dark phoenix by ghs …. It was a feeebie and I shit myself didn take photo just clipped them straight away checked rest of plant and nothing ? It’s about 25 - 30 days into flower ? Should I risk it or just get rid only gna be a small plant I just like having some choice up in my stash


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 5, 2022)

Idk about the nanners early in flower but you can get away with clipping the tops at a month, I had 8 stretchy plants and no option I cut the tops off about 50%.

It turned out fine imo, the next again crop I tried it on a couple of lower branches.

This was the result...


----------



## CARRERA4 (Jan 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Smoking DINAFEM WHITE SIBERIAN
> Growing DINAFEM CRITICAL+
> View attachment 5020002View attachment 5020003
> 
> ...


Hi,

So do you have to put a regular seed/plant into flower before you can tell its sex. 

Thanks


----------



## CARRERA4 (Jan 6, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> LOL.
> 
> The Mrs didn't have a clue either.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Be really interested to know what your BB3 is like, just got some from Dark Horse Genetics.

Cheers


----------



## conor c (Jan 6, 2022)

CARRERA4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So do you have to put a regular seed/plant into flower before you can tell its sex.
> 
> Thanks


Yes or take cuttings root em label em n flip those even under a daft cfl would do ur only using em as a guide in this case assuming ur plants vegd enough of course u can just flip the room identify sex n flip it back on veg if you prefer but id say thats more likely to cause a lil stress so personally id take cuttings n test them if possible some strains form preflowers in veg but many dont so depends really


----------



## CARRERA4 (Jan 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yes or take cuttings root em label em n flip those even under a daft cfl would do ur only using em as a guide in this case assuming ur plants vegd enough of course u can just flip the room identify sex n flip it back on veg if you prefer but id say thats more likely to cause a lil stress so personally id take cuttings n test them if possible some strains form preflowers in veg but many dont so depends really


Thank you mate, much appreciated.


----------



## conor c (Jan 6, 2022)

CARRERA4 said:


> Thank you mate, much appreciated.


Anytime bud we all here to learn n stuff


----------



## speedwell68 (Jan 6, 2022)

CARRERA4 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Be really interested to know what your BB3 is like, just got some from Dark Horse Genetics.
> 
> Cheers


Fucking lovely. Quite a good yield, smells devine and knocks you on your arse when you have had a few.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 6, 2022)

CARRERA4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So do you have to put a regular seed/plant into flower before you can tell its sex.
> 
> Thanks


No is the simple answer.

The more complex answer is that it’s determined how quickly the plant reaches maturity.

Most strains I’ve grown can be sexed between week4-week8 of veg.

however more often than not when growing from seed most people don’t want to veg for that long.

there will also be sativa leaning phenotypes that could take longer to show sex during veg.

the prefix of all this about veg time really.

Given enough veg time more often than not plants will show sex.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 6, 2022)

A few bits arrived today.

the filter 80 micron screen inside and the thread is independent of the barbed 13mm end allowing unscrewing without moving the 13mm connection.


Some 13mm ID ratchet clamps for securing the LDPE pipe as over time it can drip.


And some citric Acid powder for pest control if I even need it.


----------



## CARRERA4 (Jan 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> No is the simple answer.
> 
> The more complex answer is that it’s determined how quickly the plant reaches maturity.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, thank you very much for that info mate.


----------



## CARRERA4 (Jan 6, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Fucking lovely. Quite a good yield, smells devine and knocks you on your arse when you have had a few.


Brilliant sounds lovely. Thanks mate.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2022)

What are you all going to do if your leccy bills go up meby double from April?. I pay £5000,a year for electricity. Big dollars for me if it does.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm going to hire some Tingtongmakadingdongs to power my lamps and aux via peddle power. Much cheapness.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 6, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> What are you all going to do if your leccy bills go up meby double from April?. I pay £5000,a year for electricity. Big dollars for me if it does.


Not bothered from a personal perspective. I’m only running a 300w LED BAR light lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 6, 2022)

What I’ve cut off this evening along with the canopy afterwards.

You’d barely know I’ve done anything lol.





and the blue Gelato 41 still under the T5HO until this plant is harvested.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 6, 2022)

1st picture is sticky glue fem by in-house genetics 3rd week of flower 

2nd is blue gelato 41 by barneys farm 3rd week of flower

first time running the sticky glue and I’m impressed by resin production on it second run with this cut of gelato41 and she should start to turn purple on the edges of the leaves soon bringing some colour into the grow tent


----------



## speedwell68 (Jan 7, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> What are you all going to do if your leccy bills go up meby double from April?. I pay £5000,a year for electricity. Big dollars for me if it does.


The government will be forced to reduce the rate of taxation to compensate.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 7, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> The government will be forced to reduce the rate of taxation to compensate.


The tories? Reduce taxation. Lol.

I’m thinking they may reduce VAT if anything at all.

don’t forget this rise in energy costs is also coupled with an increase in NI too.


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Jan 8, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> 1st picture is sticky glue fem by in-house genetics 3rd week of flower
> 
> 2nd is blue gelato 41 by barneys farm 3rd week of flower
> 
> first time running the sticky glue and I’m impressed by resin production on it second run with this cut of gelato41 and she should start to turn purple on the edges of the leaves soon bringing some colour into the grow tent


Sweet, I have 20 vegging up now going to put into flower in the next week or so. what lights and food you using?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 8, 2022)

Bit more choppy chop last night.

what’s hanging and what’s left pics.


----------



## subwax (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice grow, mate. Seems like a good yield.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 8, 2022)

Sam Cro86 said:


> Sweet, I have 20 vegging up now going to put into flower in the next week or so. what lights and food you using?


I have a marshydro tsl2000 and 2 ts1000 covering the 5x5

and I feed them cx horticulture line up and I use eco thrive light mix the blue packet one 

the blue gelato is a good smoke and finisher nice thick dense buds really happy with it had 2 good phenos of it from the two seeds I popped before


----------



## jondamon (Jan 8, 2022)

subwax said:


> Nice grow, mate. Seems like a good yield.


Thanks mate.

not too bad eh for a single plant in 8 litres of coco lol.


----------



## subwax (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd be chuffed with that, in fairness.


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Jan 8, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have a marshydro tsl2000 and 2 ts1000 covering the 5x5
> 
> and I feed them cx horticulture line up and I use eco thrive light mix the blue packet one
> 
> the blue gelato is a good smoke and finisher nice thick dense buds really happy with it had 2 good phenos of it from the two seeds I popped before


nice, I like a strain that gives out dense buds looking forward to these girls coming down. i'm thinking of switching to LED's, but haven't found anything that beats the Gavita 1000de pro's yet.
whats sort of weight do you get in general from that set up?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 8, 2022)

Sam Cro86 said:


> nice, I like a strain that gives out dense buds looking forward to these girls coming down. i'm thinking of switching to LED's, but haven't found anything that beats the Gavita 1000de pro's yet.
> whats sort of weight do you get in general from that set up?


It’s only my second run with leds I averaged around 2 a plant last time but that was first run with leds ….. this time round I’m expecting more I had problems with heat ….. light intensity and few other problems last time round this time I was prepared and think I’m gna do a lot better if your growing commercially you need to splash on a better fixture but as a hobby self grow smoker it’s perfect


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Jan 8, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> It’s only my second run with leds I averaged around 2 a plant last time but that was first run with leds ….. this time round I’m expecting more I had problems with heat ….. light intensity and few other problems last time round this time I was prepared and think I’m gna do a lot better if your growing commercially you need to splash on a better fixture but as a hobby self grow smoker it’s perfect


damn thats good for your first, my first i got 1.5 a plant but i did everything wrong lol and had problems too, now im getting 5 n 6's i did get 7 per plant once and i have been trying to get that again every since.
im cutting down tonight 20 Heavyweight fast and vast auto's and a few of them have gone purple, I'll upload a few pic's they do look pretty


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 9, 2022)

Sam Cro86 said:


> damn thats good for your first, my first i got 1.5 a plant but i did everything wrong lol and had problems too, now im getting 5 n 6's i did get 7 per plant once and i have been trying to get that again every since.
> im cutting down tonight 20 Heavyweight fast and vast auto's and a few of them have gone purple, I'll upload a few pic's they do look pretty


Is the 7 a plant with autos ? I’ve never had any luck with them either small Yielded or threw
Some balls out …. Never got anything good off them I’ve never bought any tho only the freebies they give you which is probably the reason why


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Jan 9, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Is the 7 a plant with autos ? I’ve never had any luck with them either small Yielded or threw
> Some balls out …. Never got anything good off them I’ve never bought any tho only the freebies they give you which is probably the reason why


no the 7 pre plant was incredible bulk, my avg off auto's is 3-4 pre plant but i find auto's to be a pig to grow really, so easy to stress out and then they start deforming or worse they start seeding. i mostly stick to Photos more predictable outcomes


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2022)

filthy frostitutes.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 10, 2022)

Sam Cro86 said:


> no the 7 pre plant was incredible bulk, my avg off auto's is 3-4 pre plant but i find auto's to be a pig to grow really, so easy to stress out and then they start deforming or worse they start seeding. i mostly stick to Photos more predictable outcomes


What autos have you been running ?


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Jan 10, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What autos have you been running ?


fast and vast by Heavyweight, just finished cutting down half of them went a beautiful purple. I'll let you know what i got pre plant when they are dry


----------



## jondamon (Jan 10, 2022)

Few more choppy chops and what’s left STILL!

and the blue gelato 41’s. Still under just the 24w T5HO well until later when I reinstate my 200w CFL under the shelf for a bit better lighting for them as the lowers are going longer on the scrog.


----------



## conor c (Jan 10, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Few more choppy chops and what’s left STILL!
> 
> and the blue gelato 41’s. Still under just the 24w T5HO well until later when I reinstate my 200w CFL under the shelf for a bit better lighting for them as the lowers are going longer on the scrog.
> 
> View attachment 5064153View attachment 5064155View attachment 5064156View attachment 5064157View attachment 5064158


I see nutrient equations on the wall too you be suprised how many people i know do the exact same thing lol


----------



## jondamon (Jan 10, 2022)

conor c said:


> I see nutrient equations on the wall too you be suprised how many people i know do the exact same thing lol


They’re years old from when I was using Canna I think lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 10, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Few more choppy chops and what’s left STILL!
> 
> and the blue gelato 41’s. Still under just the 24w T5HO well until later when I reinstate my 200w CFL under the shelf for a bit better lighting for them as the lowers are going longer on the scrog.
> 
> View attachment 5064153View attachment 5064155View attachment 5064156View attachment 5064157View attachment 5064158


Monster of a plant


----------



## conor c (Jan 10, 2022)

jondamon said:


> They’re years old from when I was using Canna I think lol.


Would be thought that when i spotted the A and B bit lol


----------



## jondamon (Jan 10, 2022)

temporary veg area set up lol.

Should be golden here until the rest of the scrog is harvested.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 10, 2022)

This is a 1st, seeds stored in the fridge have sprouted in the packaging  


They're keen to get going 
I've got enough on my hands but I feel obligated to flower them or some at least.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 11, 2022)

Had to double take thought I was looking at a terrapin brothel lol


----------



## conor c (Jan 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> This is a 1st, seeds stored in the fridge have sprouted in the packaging
> View attachment 5064423
> View attachment 5064424
> They're keen to get going
> I've got enough on my hands but I feel obligated to flower them or some at least.


Why i never keep mine in a fridge things like that give me the fear lol saying that aint like my countrys known for its high temps so thats probably why i never really have issues germinating from my stash they must have been raring to go mate


----------



## Leeski (Jan 13, 2022)

Can anyone recommend a decent place to buy a pipe nothing fancy I’m not into glass anymore just after a decent discreet pipe ?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 13, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent place to buy a pipe nothing fancy I’m not into glass anymore just after a decent discreet pipe ?


I’m trying to find a SUNAKIN420 SWAP pipe in the U.K. 


it’s a glass pipe with silicon bowl and you add water into the centre chamber.

Ignore the colour I thought it was just a good pic for showing it’s features.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 13, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent place to buy a pipe nothing fancy I’m not into glass anymore just after a decent discreet pipe ?


Just found these on Ali Express so I’ve taken a punt. 

Should be here early February.

Will let you know what it’s like if I remember lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 14, 2022)

bacio at 59 days, old fat head lol, a snipers dream they call her


----------



## jondamon (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice bud for the weekend of one of the tops from the Critical+

you can still see the scrog behind lol.

it’s beginning to purple up at the moment too.

will take some pics later once I venture upstairs as I’ve got more manicuring to do tonight along with boxing up and then more choppy chop.

and I need a darts practice as I’ve got a Grand Slam to play in tomorrow lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 14, 2022)

Some from tonight.

Buds all boxed up
What’s still left to cut 
Size reference pics 
Couple of close ups etc

and some of the BG41’s


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 17, 2022)

1st sticky glue freebie ….. wish I popped the others now 
2nd blue gelato 41 pheno #1 I kept from last run 
3rd in house genetics black cherry pie f5 
4th overal canopy shot 

The in house genetics plants are living up to the hype for me …. Sticky glue has the resin production and the smell and colours the black cherry pie is putting off are amazing …… 

day 33 of flower


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2022)

Any of you guys seen the latest ONS figures for CV19 deaths with no underlying health issues?

In other words healthy people who have died from covid and not with covid.

17000 In 2 years. Ffs

8500 per year for healthy people

133000 people had underlying health conditions.

so this government have caused an economic shit storm for 8000 deaths each year.

we Already knew that you could have tested positive within the last 28 days, fell down your stairs, split your head open and been put down as a covid death.

now This information !! I’ve said all along we needed more analytics for the death count. Well now they’ve been done.

bet you won't see these numbers on TV on the BBC. Lol. 

ONS data


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Any of you guys seen the latest ONS figures for CV19 deaths with no underlying health issues?
> 
> In other words healthy people who have died from covid and not with covid.
> 
> ...


They over exaggerated covid and couldn’t back down once they realised they’d fucked it up from the start


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> They over exaggerated covid and couldn’t back down once they realised they’d fucked it up from the start


Yep I’ve pretty much said it from the start that it’s an issue for the vulnerable only.

0.2% risk of dying from/with covid
0.47% risk of dying in a car accident.

per year using the population of the U.K. at 65m

130,000 for covid
305,000 for car accident.

but there’s still people trying to say there’s a killer disease out there.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Yep I’ve pretty much said it from the start that it’s an issue for the vulnerable only.
> 
> 0.2% risk of dying from/with covid
> 0.47% risk of dying in a car accident.
> ...


I think that aslong as your clean in yourself washing hands covering when coughing you’ve got to be licking windows just to catch it …. Or sharing fags and glasses uk needs to just learn to live with it ….. the common cold/covid it is what it is


----------



## jondamon (Jan 18, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I think that aslong as your clean in yourself washing hands covering when coughing you’ve got to be licking windows just to catch it …. Or sharing fags and glasses uk needs to just learn to live with it ….. the common cold/covid it is what it is


Asymptomatic transmission is less than 1% unless you’ve got ALOT of virus load in your airways.

and guess what?

The amount of viral load required for infectiousness means you would be displaying symptoms!

epidemiology 101.

asymptomatic transmission doesn’t fuel a pandemic.

The UK’s PPP (pandemic preparedness plan) had 2 directions.

if you’re ill stay at home
Wash your hands more regularly.

Then there are pages explaining why mass vaccination, restrictions and mass testing are not appropriate.

You couldn’t make this shit up I swear lol.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 23, 2022)

Half way through my new terrarium setup still got a tonne of plants to go in it should look good in six months lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 24, 2022)

Update …..
Barneys farm blue gelato 41
In-house genetics black cherry pie
In-house genetics sticky glue freebie
Dna genetics sour banana sherbet
Day 45 since 12/12
Day 39 since first hairs
Dno what people go off on there own grows I let the blue gelatos and sour bananas go to day 63 last time gna let them run longer this time maybe 70 …… wish I took cuts of the sticky glue and the bcp was meant to be having a break from growing after this run but I really wanna keep the genetics going the sticky glue is summit else in my opinion
First 3 pics are bg41 same pheno but one plant is a deeper green than the other 3 in the tent haven’t got a clue why …..
4th is black cherry pie ….. purple bud throughout lovely colours and a really sweet smell
5th is sour banana sherbet solid plant should pack on some serious weight in final few weeks great smoke and finish 
6 , 7 , 8 is the sticky glue by in house genetics which is my eyes so far is everything you want in a plant it’s dense it’s smelly it’s colourful I’m in love I wish I had a tent full and really making me wanna not have a sabbatical off the growing I’m in love with it and it was a freebie that’s the best part 

hope your grows are bringing you as much joy as mine is to me peace out 

TBC


----------



## jondamon (Jan 26, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent place to buy a pipe nothing fancy I’m not into glass anymore just after a decent discreet pipe ?


It has arrived today.

so I will be giving it a clean later then I will report back for you about it.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 26, 2022)

jondamon said:


> It has arrived today.
> 
> so I will be giving it a clean later then I will report back for you about it.


Nice one cheers mate


----------



## jondamon (Jan 26, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Nice one cheers mate


First impressions.

Authentic, well made, easy to disassemble.

smoke report will Be a little later once the kids are out of my hair lol.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks the nuts mate !


----------



## jondamon (Jan 26, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Looks the nuts mate !




After spending since 8:30pm chonging on this pipe it’s really good.

all in was just a little over £18.

if you hit it like a bong It’s a bit throaty.

if you hit it like an actual pipe it’s a beautiful chuff.

Nice flavour (made sure I washed the pipe first) as you draw it, the water begins to bubble.

Good amount of smoke too, bowl stays lit pretty well.

well worth the money and it didn’t take too long considering it came from China.


----------



## Izzy1916 (Jan 26, 2022)

Question I’m new here.
How do you U.K. growers get away with electricity usage, moving into new property property has basement with plenty of space.
I done a bit of maths and the electricity usage on just 1000w light puts you 2-3x more than the usage of the average household.

my question here is how many watts can I run without getting too greedy, what is considered red flags to the electric company ?

couple mates said as soon as I move into property run the lights, so usage starts straight away pretty high.
I shouldn’t be growing with this paranoia but I just need reassurance on how many lights I can use without raising flags. How many lights do you use ? How much electricity do you consume? Need some re assurance that I can run 1000w or even 2000w without no problems from the old bill


----------



## jondamon (Jan 27, 2022)

Izzy1916 said:


> Question I’m new here.
> How do you U.K. growers get away with electricity usage, moving into new property property has basement with plenty of space.
> I done a bit of maths and the electricity usage on just 1000w light puts you 2-3x more than the usage of the average household.
> 
> ...


Whatever you use PAY FOR.

The U.K. “average” of 3300kwh per year is so outdated.

all you would need is a decent sized fish tank of 200L with a light etc and you’re above the average consumption.

Unless you’re planning on using 6000w of lighting (6x1000w of actual wattage) then I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## Leeski (Jan 27, 2022)

Cheers for all the info @jondamon ticks all my boxes will be ordering one this wk …


----------



## jondamon (Jan 27, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Cheers for all the info @jondamon ticks all my boxes will be ordering one this wk …


let me know if you want the item number of the one I got.

basically go to AliExpress and Search for SUNAKIN and you should get the 2 different items they produce come up.

one is the silicon pipe. The other it a metal tube version


----------



## Leeski (Jan 27, 2022)

Cheers pal will have a ganders later got a page open from when you sent link a while back defo think I’m due an upgrade lol


----------



## Sam Cro86 (Jan 27, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Whatever you use PAY FOR.
> 
> The U.K. “average” of 3300kwh per year is so outdated.
> 
> ...


I ran 6 Gavita pro 1000de for over a year solid, 24hrs 7 days a week with no troubles. tho i was paying for the electric not sure if that was the difference i dont know I do know a lot of people dont and just nick it.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 27, 2022)

Sam Cro86 said:


> I ran 6 Gavita pro 1000de for over a year solid, 24hrs 7 days a week with no troubles. tho i was paying for the electric not sure if that was the difference i dont know I do know a lot of people dont and just nick it.


I never recommend stealing electricity.

if you’re running that much that you need to steal then you should consider renting a warehouse and setting up a shill company etc.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 27, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I never recommend stealing electricity.
> 
> if you’re running that much that you need to steal then you should consider renting a warehouse and setting up a shill company etc.


I would never bypass the electricity, if you get caught growing weed, they would say it's a fire risk and you could end up in jail.
I keep my plant count low, running cost low and my lights look basic and cheap, so I am more likely to get a fine.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 27, 2022)

Markshomegrown said:


> I would never bypass the electricity, if you get caught growing weed, they would say it's a fire risk and you could end up in jail.
> I keep my plant count low, running cost low and my lights look basic and cheap, so I am more likely to get a fine.


I got a caution back in 2012 with a very “professional” setup lol.

a 600w in an air cooled hood with a Wilma4 pot lol.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 27, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I got a caution back in 2012 with a very “professional” setup lol.
> 
> a 600w in an air cooled hood with a Wilma4 pot lol.


That's not good, how did you get caught? 
Did you get a fine?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 27, 2022)

Markshomegrown said:


> That's not good, how did you get caught?
> Did you get a fine?



loose lips.

I had a guy do some construction for me ( H beam in a supporting wall ) which was when I switched the closet door from the kids bedroom into the master bedroom.

he was my best mate and knew what I was doing etc.

He opened his mouth to someone about me, that someone got caught with a container full, he opened his mouth to try and get a lesser sentence etc. 


i got a house search with warrant, they showed me the warrant so I showed them exactly where it was to ease the “hunt” for it.

I was arrested, placed in holding cells for 2 hours, interviewed for 30mins and given a caution for my 4 plants, 1 mother and 8 clones.

Then they gave me a lift home. During that lift home came the “off the record conversations”.

hot fuzz:- who’s dealing in your area? 
me :- no clue mate I’ve been self sufficient for the last 3 years.

end of convo lol.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 27, 2022)

jondamon said:


> loose lips.
> 
> I had a guy do some construction for me ( H beam in a supporting wall ) which was when I switched the closet door from the kids bedroom into the master bedroom.
> 
> ...


Best mate grassing you up, wow that's not good, I don't see the point of grassing as in most cases it not going to reduce your sentence.
what did you mate get?
I guess caution was the best outcome you could hope for.

TBH 3 people know I grow that don't live with me, one has a lot of medical problems, and the weed helps with his pain and his brother can't grow too well(he just split up with the wife and depressed), so I give him everything (homemade LEDs, soil, pots, plants, filter, and fan, tell him what to do, he's following my advice and pulling a lot of bud, he's very happy.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 27, 2022)

Markshomegrown said:


> Best mate grassing you up, wow that's not good, I don't see the point of grassing as in most cases it not going to reduce your sentence.
> what did you mate get?
> I guess caution was the best outcome you could hope for.
> 
> TBH 3 people know I grow that don't live with me, one has a lot of medical problems, and the weed helps with his pain and his brother can't grow too well(he just split up with the wife and depressed), so I give him everything (homemade LEDs, soil, pots, plants, filter, and fan, tell him what to do, he's following my advice and pulling a lot of bud, he's very happy.


Wasn’t the mate who grassed me up but someone he knew who he talked to about the work done for me.

the lad who got caught. 18months inside.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 27, 2022)

Here a nice handful of bacio, yano when it's sticks together like that it's that good good! Any bho boys on here? What's the cleanest butane we using now? Still rocking newport?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 28, 2022)

jondamon said:


> View attachment 5074864
> 
> After spending since 8:30pm chonging on this pipe it’s really good.
> 
> ...


Have you got the link for the same pipe ? Thanks


----------



## jondamon (Jan 28, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Have you got the link for the same pipe ? Thanks




￡11.95 10％ Off | Special Different Feeling Sunakin Sunpipe H2OG Swap Hookah Set Smoking Accessories Water Pipe Pipes For Shisha Smoking




__





Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com






a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

What’s everyone’s preference for counting days of flower do you count from first little budlets or do you count from the day you flick ? I’m at the end now well really close so I’m being really impatient
Day 50 from switch to 12/12 
Day 42 from first hairs


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What’s everyone’s preference for counting days of flower do you count from first little budlets or do you count from the day you flick ? I’m at the end now well really close so I’m being really impatient
> Day 50 from switch to 12/12
> Day 42 from first hairs


The day I flip is counted as day 1 for the sake of a common language. 

There's nothing wrong with counting from whenever but if we all use flip as day 1 it keeps everyone on the same page.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What’s everyone’s preference for counting days of flower do you count from first little budlets or do you count from the day you flick ? I’m at the end now well really close so I’m being really impatient
> Day 50 from switch to 12/12
> Day 42 from first hairs


The only time I count my flowering days is when I’m updating a journal on here.

My room and scrog still has some left at day 92 of 12/12 or some shit like that.

But when I do count I count from flip to 12/12.

The little make shift 200w veg area is working peachy lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 29, 2022)

jondamon said:


> The only time I count my flowering days is when I’m updating a journal on here.
> 
> My room and scrog still has some left at day 92 of 12/12 or some shit like that.
> 
> ...


It's all you need mate to save a lot of time in the prep stage, it looks big enough for a mother and some clones, it's ideal.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 29, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's all you need mate to save a lot of time in the prep stage, it looks big enough for a mother and some clones, it's ideal.


My plan is to snip some clones and keep them as small as possible during the flower of the scrog using the 24w T5.

then use the 200w for a couple of weeks before harvest again, rinse and repeat kind of thing.

don’t want to run the 200w all the time just when needed.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

jondamon said:


> The only time I count my flowering days is when I’m updating a journal on here.
> 
> My room and scrog still has some left at day 92 of 12/12 or some shit like that.
> 
> ...


You ever think you’ll get round to chopping it all ….. I guess you don’t like trim jail


----------



## Leonardo2022 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey if you have a tutorial for uk outdoor growing - step one to harvest- I would really really appreciate it


----------



## jondamon (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> You ever think you’ll get round to chopping it all ….. I guess you don’t like trim jail


I’m slowly doing it lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

Has anyone in here got a rosin press they could recommend or make any type of concentrates ? I’ve only ever done bubble hash with the bags nothing else I’m just thinking of new things to try with the Larfy stuff and sugar leaves


----------



## jondamon (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> You ever think you’ll get round to chopping it all ….. I guess you don’t like trim jail


Also I’m allowing the lowers to actually ripen as there was a lot of light green lower nugs.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Has anyone in here got a rosin press they could recommend or make any type of concentrates ? I’ve only ever done bubble hash with the bags nothing else I’m just thinking of new things to try with the Larfy stuff and sugar leaves


i make BHO with my trim etc. 


London butane
30g BHO tube 
Coffee filters
Pirex dishes and a small electric hob.

no vac Purge etc just a slow heat purge.

really easy mate.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

jondamon said:


> i make BHO with my trim etc.
> 
> 
> London butane
> ...


Is that in the glass tube type of thing ? I’ve seen a video before on it but I’ve never thought of doing it what is the returns like on 30g of larf and leaf ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2022)

Next lot ready to rock n roll, for this grow we have zushi, zkittles x kush mints #11


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5076575
> Next lot ready to rock n roll, for this grow we have zushi, zkittles x kush mints #11


Have you seen any of this run before ? Wish some clones of that calibre would come around where I am still getting offered cheese in South Wales


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Have you seen any of this run before ? Wish some clones of that calibre would come around where I am still getting offered cheese in South Wales


I've seen a few pics and videos off the guy i got em from, u gotta go clone hunting on insta mate lol


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Have you seen any of this run before ? Wish some clones of that calibre would come around where I am still getting offered cheese in South Wales


Is it good cheese? 
A nice bit of cheese is a lovely smoke.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Is it good cheese?
> A nice bit of cheese is a lovely smoke.


No it’s not good none that I’ve seen anyway ….. it’s even been named killah cheese and there’s tha much being grown by different people one batch is decent the next batch is shit and so on ….


Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've seen a few pics and videos off the guy i got em from, u gotta go clone hunting on insta mate lol


I’m not on insta I’ve been told it’s where all the clones are …… I just been growing from seed the past few years …. Hundred percent you know what ya smoking then I hate it when people call weed a name just to make a sale


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2022)

I had some decent cheese a few months ago bit its been at least 6 years since I've seen any before that, it's always dead scraggly cheese lol, nowt wrong with seeds I've grown some lovely weed from seed but also some shit it's a bit of a lottery with seeds ain't it, yeh insta is where its at these days mate


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I had some decent cheese a few months ago bit its been at least 6 years since I've seen any before that, it's always dead scraggly cheese lol, nowt wrong with seeds I've grown some lovely weed from seed but also some shit it's a bit of a lottery with seeds ain't it, yeh insta is where its at these days mate


I like seeds I was having herm issues but I’ve recently started using regs and not seen any herm traits I’ve sexed and only had true females …. every seed is different that’s the best part ….. below is a purple and a green pheno of a black cherry pie I grown from seed look identical but one is purple one is not bud size smell everything and the other is the local cheese that’s flying around


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jan 29, 2022)

Plants looks nice! Yeh always get regs mate, they seem to grow better weed than fems too, strange but from my experience that's what it's been like.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Is that in the glass tube type of thing ? I’ve seen a video before on it but I’ve never thought of doing it what is the returns like on 30g of larf and leaf ?


From some half decent trim I can get around 2-4G return.


----------



## calvin.m16 (Jan 29, 2022)

jondamon said:


> From some half decent trim I can get around 2-4G return.


wut


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 30, 2022)

jondamon said:


> From some half decent trim I can get around 2-4G return.


Average ten percent return that’s good ain’t it might have to invest in one and a dab rig then


----------



## jondamon (Jan 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Average ten percent return that’s good ain’t it might have to invest in one and a dab rig then


I’m by no means at expert at BHO production though lol.

another simple concentrate is QWISO which can be used in a dab rig also.

I get my rigs and parts etc from ROILBEEDAB on Instagram.

my last dab rig cost just £28 and came with a massive amount of extras such as silicon concentrate tubs, silicon mat, dab tool, flower bowl etc.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 30, 2022)

Anyone on here using Dry salts?

If so which ones are you using? And where from?

I’ve seen HYDROCROP, VEG AND BLOOM but from what I’m seeing both are fairly weak when it comes to dilution and you need quite a bit to pull up a decent EC.

anyone willing to share?

It’s Something I’m toying with trying but I cant find a decent and cheap source.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 30, 2022)

If you're making bho a vacuum/flask is the way to go, put your bud/trim in the flask put in the gas and put the lid on it.
There's no freezing hands, no butane escaping and no pressure build up from the butane. 

Remember when evaporating the butane to do away from any source of ignition, a light switch or fridge thermostat etc kicking in can ignite it, butane is a heavy gas and can pool in lower areas so ensure there's adequate ventilation.

If you want/need more details on the method don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 30, 2022)

I've not used it yet but about 6 months ago Ghs sent me a complimentary nutrient kit so in the very near future I'm planning to do a sbs with Canna V Greenhouse in my . autopot. 

It'll be interesting if nothing else I'm planning on using the full monty on the test plants.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've not used it yet but about 6 months ago Ghs sent me a complimentary nutrient kit so in the very near future I'm planning to do a sbs with Canna V Greenhouse in my . autopot.
> View attachment 5076992
> It'll be interesting if nothing else I'm planning on using the full monty on the test plants.


Ideally I’m looking for the people that GHS get their dry salts from before they repackage them lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 30, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Ideally I’m looking for the people that GHS get their dry salts from before they repackage them lol.


I don't blame you it's a smart move imo, it cost me £12 quid for a 1ltr bottle of canna calmag, for 1kg of calcium chloride and 1kg of magnesium sulfate it cost about the same +/- £1 but will last 100s of times longer + it let's me treat calcium with calcium as opposed to treating calcium with magnesium + calcium.

I also picked up some pure mpk to give a try it only cost £3... I'll definitely be buying pure ingredients in future.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I don't blame you it's a smart move imo, it cost me £12 quid for a 1ltr bottle of canna calmag, for 1kg of calcium chloride and 1kg of magnesium sulfate it cost about the same +/- £1 but will last 100s of times longer + it let's me treat calcium with calcium as opposed to treating calcium with magnesium + calcium.
> 
> I also picked up some pure mpk to give a try it only cost £3... I'll definitely be buying pure ingredients in future.


I’ve been using MKP.

100ml water dissolve 14g of MKP and you can use it at 1ml per litre to increase EC 0.1 each time.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 2, 2022)

Day 53 flower 10 more days til I can chop ….. on target to finish same time as the last run ….. scoping every day there is amber heads on some trichomes I know the sour banana and blue gelato are good smoke smell and taste at 63 days …… purples and pinks everywhere by day 63


----------



## conor c (Feb 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've not used it yet but about 6 months ago Ghs sent me a complimentary nutrient kit so in the very near future I'm planning to do a sbs with Canna V Greenhouse in my . autopot.
> View attachment 5076992
> It'll be interesting if nothing else I'm planning on using the full monty on the test plants.


I heard there bio versions meant to be half decent i aint tryed it myself but heard a few folk say they like it


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I don't blame you it's a smart move imo, it cost me £12 quid for a 1ltr bottle of canna calmag, for 1kg of calcium chloride and 1kg of magnesium sulfate it cost about the same +/- £1 but will last 100s of times longer + it let's me treat calcium with calcium as opposed to treating calcium with magnesium + calcium.
> 
> I also picked up some pure mpk to give a try it only cost £3... I'll definitely be buying pure ingredients in future.


How do you apply the Calcium Chloride?


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 2, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> How do you apply the Calcium Chloride?


I've not actually used it yet or worked out ppm/ec I'm still in early stages of veg.

Apparently like silicon it's best applied as a foliar feed, i don't like foliar feeding so I'll be putting it into the roots.


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've not actually used it yet or worked out ppm/ec I'm still in early stages of veg.
> 
> Apparently like silicon it's best applied as a foliar feed, i don't like foliar feeding so I'll be putting it into the roots.


I am not a fan of foliar feeding either. I have had issues in the past that put me off.

My problem is that I am having a minor calcium deficiency on a few plants in the latter stages of flowering, which shouldn't be as they get more than enough calcium. I think I have figured out why it is happening, but I won't know if I am right until my next run. So I want something to go to if I need it.

I could just use CalMag, but I don't like that for a number of reasons. Mainly it is the price. Like you say I can get Epsom Salts in a huge bag for £1.99 and I can get enough calcium chloride for years for £9.99. My other problem with Calmag is it contains Nitrogen. I don't really want to be adding more Nitrogen in flower.

I have a friend who is a Chemist and he sees no reason why Calcium Chloride can't be applied to the roots as part of a mixed solution or as a top dress, the question he can't answer is how much? The best answer I can come up with is from a veg growers forum that suggests 5g per Imperial Gallon of water.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 3, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I am not a fan of foliar feeding either. I have had issues in the past that put me off.
> 
> My problem is that I am having a minor calcium deficiency on a few plants in the latter stages of flowering, which shouldn't be as they get more than enough calcium. I think I have figured out why it is happening, but I won't know if I am right until my next run. So I want something to go to if I need it.
> 
> ...


I was going to try and work back from calmag apparently it's approx 2-1 ratio so that would work out for me around 0.2ec.

I've not got it to hand atm but in the ghs bs there's a feed chart with recommended calcium ppm, I'll post the ghs ec/ppm figures later on today.

The reason I bought calcium chloride is because it can be applied to the roots, apparently its water soluble and suitable for nutrients.


----------



## conor c (Feb 3, 2022)

Yer right to not foliar feed your just poisoning yourself really for no reason it dont matter if you organic or if your using chem nutrients in this regard it makes no difference your just making the plant store most of it as nitrosamines cos they can only use/process a little bit via foliar the rest they store in the form of nitrosamines and thats pretty nasty shit in my opinion i never foliar feed for that reason


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Little update.

Main room light is off now and I’m almost done harvesting the critical+.

as you can tell I fucking hate trimming lol.

Anyway.

here’s the blue gelato 41 after a small amount of training last night.

mutliple topping and some stripping of lower growth.

By the end of this weekend the room will be cleaned and back up and running with these 2 BG41’s up potted into 11L of coco/perlite (using perlite this time to stop the compression of the coco and allow quicker drainage)


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

Anyone see this electricity price rise from April? 50% increase from an already inflated price hike in October? This is a joke .


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Anyone see this electricity price rise from April? 50% increase from an already inflated price hike in October? This is a joke .


Do you really think we haven’t seen this lol.

we’ve been talking about it in here for months.

whatever your electricity is now expect another 50% on top.
So if your elec is £100 per month expect to pay £150 per month.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 4, 2022)

What’s this breaking news powers going up lol
robbing bastards least we get a £150 to ease the pain im going to put mine towards an electric bud trimmer and a new lighter for me new pipe


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm going outdoors from now on after this grow - Free electric from trillions of Watts and a balanced stone with a rich deep flavour and aroma profile . Trees are good for the knees and you can't beat the sun for spectrum and intensity. 5 oz a plant east with a veg indoors under cheap fluorescents.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Do you really think we haven’t seen this lol.
> 
> we’ve been talking about it in here for months.
> 
> ...


There's near 10 thousand pages to slog through to find info , and that's just on this thread.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Leeski said:


> What’s this breaking news powers going up lol
> robbing bastards least we get a £150 to ease the pain im going to put mine towards an electric bud trimmer and a new lighter for me new pipe


You’ll get £150 off your council tax (probably will have to apply and then it will most likely be applied with an extra month for free in January etc)

The other is £200 off your energy bills to be paid back on your next 5 years of bills at £40 each year.

Lol. Yeah Great idea Rishi Sunak (who’s Mrs is probably the most richest woman in the world)


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> There's near 10 thousand pages to slog through to find info , and that's just on this thread.


Yeah true but it’s been talked about plenty just in the last few pages. 

personally I use a 300w LED and a 200w CFL and usually not together the whole time so I’ll just suck up the cost and carry on.

weed I grow for myself to save me dealing with kids in my area.

it’s not like I see it as a business etc it’s not.

i work full time and could afford to buy my weed usage each month but I don’t want to deal with the scum that live around my way and their 1.6g/£20 bags.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 4, 2022)

I was planning on cutting back to one or two bumper crops a year timed to coincide with the warmest months, i didn't plan on it being this year but if electricity prices double I'd need to reconsider my options, in flower it costs me +/- £25 a week 

I don't sell any at all so I can't ease the cost but I can't cut back either until I find a pheno I'm happy with. 
greedy bastards! 

For later years I wouldn't mind a spur bypassing the meter but that's old story of trust, once someone knows they know and you can't take it back.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I was planning on cutting back to one or two bumper crops a year timed to coincide with the warmest months, i didn't plan on it being this year but if electricity prices double I'd need to reconsider my options, in flower it costs me +/- £25 a week
> 
> I don't sell any at all so I can't ease the cost but I can't cut back either until I find a pheno I'm happy with.
> greedy bastards!
> ...


If it’s £25 a week now expect £38 a week


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Yeah true but it’s been talked about plenty just in the last few pages.
> 
> personally I use a 300w LED and a 200w CFL and usually not together the whole time so I’ll just suck up the cost and carry on.
> 
> ...


Same pal , I might just buy a top bin led and do one monster trained tree and downsize consumption, I blaze like fuck over an oz a week with my bird on half that as well. Sometimes those 1.6 s is fresh off the bat with no cure duration either. Outdoor is the way to go for cost with freebies and what not . These electric prices from April are a complete rip.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> I'm going outdoors from now on after this grow - Free electric from trillions of Watts and a balanced stone with a rich deep flavour and aroma profile . Trees are good for the knees and you can't beat the sun for spectrum and intensity. 5 oz a plant east with a veg indoors under cheap fluorescents.


I didn't realize until recently but growing for me is way more than a smoke, growing outside would be great likes but having to give up the indoor side of it would be like losing an old friend.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Same pal , I might just buy a top bin led and do one monster trained tree and downsize consumption, I blaze like fuck over an oz a week with my bird on half that as well. Sometimes those 1.6 s is fresh off the bat with no cure duration either. Outdoor is the way to go for cost with freebies and what not . These electric prices from April are a complete rip.


Nowt wrong with fresh weed mate when it’s grown right and dried appropriately.

it’s like I say about when I make eliquid.

curing doesn’t turn a bad eliquid into a good one.

it just makes a good eliquid better!

Same for weed.
Curing doesn’t turn some garbage into primo A star bud.

it makes good bud better. IMO.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Nowt wrong with fresh weed mate when it’s grown right and dried appropriately.
> 
> it’s like I say about when I make eliquid.
> 
> ...


Absolutely 100% agree with that.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 4, 2022)

100% @Star Dog same for me mate had a break over Christmas/new year my mrs kept asking me why I was so moody after her asking me which felt like a million times what’s up ? “for fuck sake women I ain’t got any plants on the go “ normality has been restored


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Nowt wrong with fresh weed mate when it’s grown right and dried appropriately.
> 
> it’s like I say about when I make eliquid.
> 
> ...


Curing does have an effect on the overall effects and tastes , I much prefer curing for 2 months plus , the trichomes go like brownish powder and the bud translucent. Each to their own I suppose . I cure for over 2 months before I experience the smoke.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Curing does have an effect on the overall effects and tastes , I much prefer curing for 2 months plus , the trichomes go like brownish powder and the bud translucent. Each to their own I suppose . I cure for over 2 months before I experience the smoke.


That’s actually just evening out the moisture and allowing the trichomes to become brittle rather than sticky.

i still remain with the fact it won’t turn badly grown bud into primo bud but it will allow good bud to get better.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> That’s actually just evening out the moisture and allowing the trichomes to become brittle rather than sticky.
> 
> i still remain with the fact it won’t turn badly grown bud into primo bud but it will allow good bud to get better.


It's like curing a cheese or wine - definitely has a better overall quality and smoke.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> It's like curing a cheese or wine - definitely has a better overall quality and smoke.


Not disagreeing with you.

I’ve been an eliquid creator for around 7 years now making and cloning various recipes, taste testing for companies etc. 

Anyone who says to me this juice is bad because it hasn’t been steeped aka “cured” I tell them to fuck off as it’s not gonna make a bad juice taste good regardless of how long it stays in the dark lmao.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

The top dispensarys have curing bags for months at their facilities. Patience is a key factor for premium nuggets.


----------



## conor c (Feb 4, 2022)

Leeski said:


> 100% @Star Dog same for me mate had a break over Christmas/new year my mrs kept asking me why I was so moody after her asking me which felt like a million times what’s up ? “for fuck sake women I ain’t got any plants on the go “ normality has been restored


Theres something calming about growing for sure i like it not just for the weed i will give you another example i fish as well and i dont eat fish i do it cos its calming as fuck being out on the river and seeing all the other animals etc that are around and where i stay theres plenty plus i throw back what i catch unless somebody i know specifically asks me for it different thing but same idea lol


----------



## Leeski (Feb 4, 2022)

I’m big into my fishing also and I know exactly what you mean I have just joined a syndicate water 25acre water with only 20 know fish I couldn’t give a flying rats ass if I don’t catch I just merge into the wildlife my fishing rods are just an excuse to be there for hours don’t get me wrong will be doing cart wheels when a snag a big un.
I brought some new binoculars with my crimbo vouchers been watching hen harrier & marsh harrier near me love wildlife


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> The top dispensarys have curing bags for months at their facilities. Patience is a key factor for premium nuggets.


Dispensaries do this because they harvest most of their weed far too early because they are going for “peak” THC and quick turn over, which unfortunately in my experience doesn’t coincide with great weed.

i like to get stoned. Not high!


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Dispensaries do this because they harvest most of their weed far too early because they are going for “peak” THC and quick turn over, which unfortunately in my experience doesn’t coincide with great weed.
> 
> i like to get stoned. Not high!


Some people cure , some people don't. From my experience with patience it's a world away from fresh stuff. The top dispensarys have cure bags - Hang up for 21 days until stems snap , then cure for 2 months plus - I've had this argument many times with people , curing weed makes it 5 x times better.The trichomes transition to a brown sandy colour from a translucent clear gel over time. Have you even cured for months ?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Some people cure , some people don't. From my experience with patience it's a world away from fresh stuff. The top dispensarys have cure bags - Hang up for 21 days until stems snap , then cure for 2 months plus - I've had this argument many times with people , curing weed makes it 5 x times better.The trichomes transition to a brown sandy colour from a translucent clear gel over time. Have you even cured for months ?


Ofcourse I have. I’ve still got white Siberian left from august harvest.

i don’t know why you keep thinking I’m saying it makes no difference!

i am saying it makes good weed better.

it doesnt make shit weed good.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Ofcourse I have. I’ve still got white Siberian left from august harvest.
> 
> i don’t know why you keep thinking I’m saying it makes no difference!
> 
> ...


It dinks in the bucket like glass if you wait long enough and has a balanced strong high . Every bit of crap weed will cure like ropey hay no matter what - I'm not having a go but we all have different requirements in everything with many facets and factors to apply individually.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> It dinks in the bucket like glass if you wait long enough and has a balanced strong high . Every bit of crap weed will cure like ropey hay no matter what - I'm not having a go but we all have different requirements in everything with many facets and factors to apply individually.


Not even sure what this means.

it dinks in the bucket like glass?

Sounds like a euphemism for something else lol.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Not even sure what this means.
> 
> it dinks in the bucket like glass?
> 
> Sounds like a euphemism for something else lol.


Yeah it cures like glass if you have enough patience for curing - If you have mids of fresh bud , curing it over a duration is way better than smoking it fresh after 20 days . This is why you see damp street weed dealers saying its dry - with patience and a balanced drying , curing it changes completely if you have selected a compact bud structure and not a ropey loose structure.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Yeah it cures like glass if you have enough patience for curing - If you have mids of fresh bud , curing it over a duration is way better than smoking it fresh after 20 days . This is why you see damp street weed dealers saying its dry - with patience and a balanced drying , curing it changes completely if you have selected a compact bud structure and not a ropey loose structure.


I think I understand what you mean. Just never heard the term.

The longest I’ve ever had anything curing was around 8months.

Ill be honest though once it’s dry enough to burn I begin sampling anyway.

i ain’t waiting months for my latest Harvest to be cured.

it will cure as I’m smoking what’s in my daily jar, I refill my jar once or twice a week.

Edit - I haven’t seen street dealer weed since pre 2009. 

My jar!


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Some people cure , some people don't. From my experience with patience it's a world away from fresh stuff. The top dispensarys have cure bags - Hang up for 21 days until stems snap , then cure for 2 months plus - I've had this argument many times with people , curing weed makes it 5 x times better.The trichomes transition to a brown sandy colour from a translucent clear gel over time. Have you even cured for months ?


The stuff I am smoking now has been curing since November. It is so much better than the cheeky smoke I had off it when it first dried.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I think I understand what you mean. Just never heard the term.
> 
> The longest I’ve ever had anything curing was around 8months.
> 
> ...


Looks nice mate


----------



## jondamon (Feb 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Looks nice mate


Critical + by dinafem. One of my all time favourite smokes.

grown this strain from seed every year at least a few times during each year. Such a shame that they’ve been caught up in all this fraud shizz in Spain with HSO etc.

This was a single plant 100% coco 8L pot with a. Auto feeding DIY system under a marshydro FCE3000 300w LED.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 4, 2022)

Zushi!(zkittles x kush mints) Even picked 7 up for my growshop guy! They're all throwing out nice rootage and growing well, all mine have been topped then will top again in a week or so then start tying branches down


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 4, 2022)

Very keen angler here, i also release 99.9% of wild fish and I'll only take stock fish for family or friends by request.
I'm a member of a syndicate water we rear our own fish in a 450 acre loch

There's only 20 boats with no anchoring so everyone gets lots of fishing and no one hoggs the good spots.

The above is purely for when the rivers are low and there's no sea trout or salmon fishing to be had that's my real passion. 
A nights fishing with sea trout on the go is heavenly, there's something magical about it, i mean that in the real sense it's magic! 

Leaving the river Spey 3.27am after a fantastic night at the sea trout.


One of the rivers i fish is only £15 a season for the 15 pound i get salmon and good brown trout with the occasional sea trout.


I'm high talking about it lol.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Very keen angler here, i also release 99.9% of wild fish and I'll only take stock fish for family or friends by request.
> I'm a member of a syndicate water we rear our own fish in a 450 acre loch
> View attachment 5080164
> There's only 20 boats with no anchoring so everyone gets lots of fishing and no one hoggs the good spots.
> ...


Is there a natural stock of pike in that loch? Looks quality .


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Very keen angler here, i also release 99.9% of wild fish and I'll only take stock fish for family or friends by request.
> I'm a member of a syndicate water we rear our own fish in a 450 acre loch
> View attachment 5080164
> There's only 20 boats with no anchoring so everyone gets lots of fishing and no one hoggs the good spots.
> ...


Great pictures!
I did a lot of fishing before I moved overseas. 
Mainly Carp when I was younger until my old man got me off the lakes and into barbel. I
Fished for seatrout many years ago in Christchurch. I know of a few people that have had them in the Thames up as far as London!

I’m just stoned rambling haha.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 5, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Is there a natural stock of pike in that loch? Looks quality .


Yes there's pike and perch in it, I've not applied myself towards the pike but they're there and next to no fishing pressure, it's a great trout water that's what most people are after. 

The last time I was out lol. 
I've a few others but nothing big, around 5lb is the biggest I've picked up but there's 20lb+ pike in it.


----------



## conor c (Feb 5, 2022)

I stay 5 mins from a minted wee river and im 15 mins from a bigger river 20 mins from our harbour also there's a old quarry full of water for pike carp etc. Locals flung in from loch lomond etc 15 mins away too its free there i mostly fish for trout salmon sea trout if im honest just cos rivers so damn close and even before i fished its one place we hung out as weans so its kinda got sentimentality too


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 5, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Critical + by dinafem. One of my all time favourite smokes.
> 
> grown this strain from seed every year at least a few times during each year. Such a shame that they’ve been caught up in all this fraud shizz in Spain with HSO etc.
> 
> ...


Hso just opened back up from Austria but they’ve lost the majority of there strains Dno about dinafem I was hoping
To try some blue kush but it got raided before I could order I have a pack of hso og kush in opened tho left


----------



## conor c (Feb 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Hso just opened back up from Austria but they’ve lost the majority of there strains Dno about dinafem I was hoping
> To try some blue kush but it got raided before I could order I have a pack of hso og kush in opened tho left


Think dinafems over bro on a side note mark that used to work for them now works for seedstockers he had a hell of a time the last year sounds like a horror story but he said there critical and critical fast are comparable to dinafems versions so maybe give theres a go as for a good bluekush idk who be best for that one i afraid cos everyone has a version it seems as always lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> Think dinafems over bro on a side note mark that used to work for them now works for seedstockers he had a hell of a time the last year sounds like a horror story but he said there critical and critical fast are comparable to dinafems versions so maybe give theres a go as for a good bluekush idk who be best for that one i afraid cos everyone has a version it seems as always lol


Sad time for that breeder then ….. I’ve got too much stock now to worry about the blue kush I have a pack of ethos gmo skittlez I need to get thru when I set back up im on chop duty the next two weeks then taking some time away ….. Dno what I’m gna do in my time now tho the growing is much of a part as smoking it it’s a good hobby


----------



## Leeski (Feb 5, 2022)

Any idea when hso will start trading again ? Hope they ain’t lost choc og would be gutted


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 5, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Any idea when hso will start trading again ? Hope they ain’t lost choc og would be gutted








Shop - Humboldt Seed Organization







www.humboldtseeds.at




That’s the link I keep getting sent in emails


----------



## jondamon (Feb 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Shop - Humboldt Seed Organization
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t see any of the older strains on their list that they used to stock such as blue dream. That was their staple strain imo.

maybe it’s a new version I don’t know.

I’ll have a quick Google fu now and see if I can find any humboldt seed organisation information.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Shop - Humboldt Seed Organization
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These have the strains I would have expected.









Buy feminized cannabis seeds online - Humboldt Seeds


Feminized cannabis seeds directly from the hands of the best Californian breeders ✓99% female - FREE seeds with your purchase! ✓SAFE shipping




www.humboldtseeds.net


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 5, 2022)

jondamon said:


> These have the strains I would have expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the old adress and business I think they kept the name but re stocked everything with what they had available no more Amherst sour d or chocolate mint og


----------



## jondamon (Feb 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> That’s the old adress and business I think they kept the name but re stocked everything with what they had available no more Amherst sour d or chocolate mint og


Personally I would rather find a trusted bank that has them in stock.

to be quite honest I’ve never used a breeders site. I’ve always Used attitude, London, the vault etc.

Just resellers I know but trusted resellers.


----------



## go go kid (Feb 5, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Is there a natural stock of pike in that loch? Looks quality .


sweet question, i love pike bashing ?(catching) for those not in the know


----------



## conor c (Feb 5, 2022)

Pretty sure all pike are introduced in the uk i may be wrong but im sure thats how it was explained to me ?


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 5, 2022)

31 lb was my biggest pike, from a resivoir.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 5, 2022)

Blimmey that’s a fair old kipper pike ain’t really my bag thick cause I was told as a kid gotta watch those pike they will have your hand off don’t know why that’s stuck in my head nothing else has lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone use the grove bags ?


----------



## go go kid (Feb 5, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> 31 lb was my biggest pike, from a resivoir.


bet that was a good fight, 15


conor c said:


> Pretty sure all pike are introduced in the uk i may be wrong but im sure thats how it was explained to me ?


Britain and Ireland, the latter where it was probably introduced by the English in the 17c, are home to one species of pike: the northern pike _(Esox lucius_). so yes, introduced


----------



## conor c (Feb 6, 2022)

go go kid said:


> bet that was a good fight, 15
> 
> Britain and Ireland, the latter where it was probably introduced by the English in the 17c, are home to one species of pike: the northern pike _(Esox lucius_). so yes, introduced


Yeah bud makes sense


----------



## jondamon (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone got a cheap source for one of these flood tray filters?



going to use one on my drain point in my drip tray to allow debris to stay in the tray while allowing the runoff to go out easily.

then I just rinse the filter in the runoff to clean it out.

Finding small amounts of coco is clogging my drain hole (granted I could increase the drain hole size lol)


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Pretty sure all pike are introduced in the uk i may be wrong but im sure thats how it was explained to me ?


 They are native to eurasia and North America - evolved through the Northern hemisphere glaciers etc. They are native to UK.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah bud makes sense


They evolved in the northern hemisphere mate, thats why they call them the northern pike .


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 6, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> They are native to eurasia and North America - evolved through the Northern hemisphere glaciers etc. They are native to UK.


That's my understanding, pike are native to the UK but they have been spread around by humans for sport/food and water management.

The pike that have been introduced might be a sub species but the nothern pike is native to the UK.





Pike – Scottish Wildlife Trust







scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk




.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That's my understanding, pike are native to the UK but they have been spread around by humans for sport/food and water management.
> 
> The pike that have been introduced might be a sub species but the nothern pike is native to the UK.
> 
> ...


Even Birdlife transports fish eggs and distributes them.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Anyone got a cheap source for one of these flood tray filters?
> 
> View attachment 5080894
> 
> ...


I can't help DIY lol... with a top hat some 13mm tubing and some filter material you could make something similar that would cost pennies. 



top hat grommet - Google Search



You probably have some 13mm, a top hat will cost about 50p so all you need is some filter material over the 13mm.

Eta pic


----------



## jondamon (Feb 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I can't help DIY lol... with a top hat some 13mm tubing and some filter material you could make something similar that would cost pennies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea.

i do like the idea though of a bulk head or tank connector so that I can tighten and seal the connections with silicon washers To make sure of definitively no leaks lol.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 6, 2022)

Found one of these with no screen.

which would work and doubt anything would clog with a 25mm diameter for the thread


----------



## jondamon (Feb 6, 2022)

Ah fuck it I’ll just make the hole bigger for now and see she goes lol.


----------



## conor c (Feb 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That's my understanding, pike are native to the UK but they have been spread around by humans for sport/food and water management.
> 
> The pike that have been introduced might be a sub species but the nothern pike is native to the UK.
> 
> ...


Yeah i thought like norway etc there native here humans had a hand in it


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone seen this after clipping back a plant or re vegging?

I cloned then pruned it back to the wood 10 days ago. 

The same thing happened when I was re vegging it to clone, i also cut it back then to keep it short and give me fresh shoots to clone, which it did. 

Then went south ...but everything else is fine??? 

I expect it'll clear up like before in a couple of days but I'm still curious what the cause is, why does a plant suddenly develop a need for magnesium after pruning?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Anyone seen this after clipping back a plant or re vegging?
> View attachment 5080996
> I cloned then pruned it back to the wood 10 days ago.
> View attachment 5080994
> ...


Not too sure that’s magnesium.

I’d be leaning towards Fe.

which if you’re using Calmag most contain iron too.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Not too sure that’s magnesium.
> 
> I’d be leaning towards Fe.
> 
> which if you’re using Calmag most contain iron too.


I'll know in a couple of days lol.


----------



## go go kid (Feb 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Anyone got a cheap source for one of these flood tray filters?
> 
> View attachment 5080894
> 
> ...


how much you paying for them now?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> how much you paying for them now?


£8.95 with free shipping


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

What bud strain is mainly in people's area if they try and get an 8 ball of personal ? I know stardog will be , what about the others?


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 7, 2022)

The name doesn't really mean much around here, I'd want to smell it before committing to more than 1g 

If Joe soap can't grow it doesn't matter what he's growing it's predictably going to be crap to a regular smoker.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 7, 2022)

What’s an 8 ball ?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Leeski said:


> What’s an 8 ball ?


An 8th - 20 quids worth


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> An 8th - 20 quids worth


An eighth hasn't been 20 quid for a long time. It is 3.5g, that would be £35 around here. I always used to call it a Henry, back when it was weighed with a penny or even better 2 halfpennies.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> What bud strain is mainly in people's area if they try and get an 8 ball of personal ? I know stardog will be , what about the others?


Ammo …… strawberry ammo lemon ammo it’s the new mersh ……. I hate it that’s why I grow my own ……. If I go into the city’s they change a lot of cakes ice cream cake wedding cakes basically it for South Wales


----------



## jondamon (Feb 7, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> An eighth hasn't been 20 quid for a long time. It is 3.5g, that would be £35 around here. I always used to call it a Henry, back when it was weighed with a penny or even better 2 halfpennies.


I know right.

£20 worth up north wales gets you 1.6g if you’re lucky.

personally I would be £20 Henry - £40 Q - £80 Half - £160 full.

Those would be my prices but then I’m still stuck in the early 2000’s as far as my mrs tells me anyway lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 7, 2022)

Where on earth do these new names come from, when I look at seeds it's fkg foreign language lots of cool sounding names that mean fk all to me, do I have time to check the lineage absolutely not. 

Sour stomper and rock bud raspberry... Wtf is that for example lol.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 7, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Where on earth do these new names come from, when I look at seeds it's fkg foreign language lots of cool sounding names that mean fk all to me, do I have time to check the lineage absolutely not.
> 
> Sour stomper and rock bud raspberry... Wtf is that for example lol.


There was a thread about this the other day. What does the super in super lemon haze stand for etc. does it relate to being an auto.

And as I explained to the guy 

I could cross any 2 plants and call it whatever the fuck I like.

Most though usually start with 2 strains and merge the names of both to create one for their chosen breeding program.

Next year I might try some Super Duper Cookie Dough Thin Mint Kushy Haze Smiler.


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 7, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Where on earth do these new names come from, when I look at seeds it's fkg foreign language lots of cool sounding names that mean fk all to me, do I have time to check the lineage absolutely not.
> 
> Sour stomper and rock bud raspberry... Wtf is that for example lol.


Breeders just make them up I guess, if I bred a strain I'd call it "OG Shit Gibbon". TBH I am old school and mainly stick with the strains I know from back in the 90s. So Northern Lights, Big Bud, OG Kush. I ordered a new one the other day Black Valium Auto which I am going to put on with some Northern Lights Autos.

I am trying to get my head around Autos. RQS keep giving me packs of free Autos. Last year I did some indoors and they were crap, got them from Sensi Seeds, who are normally very good, so I reckon that was my fault. Then RQS sent me a 5 pack of Northern Lights Auto and I did them in a poly tunnel in the garden and they were fucking great. I have completely rekitted myself since I last did Autos indoors. I have 3 (freebie) Northern Lights Autos from RQS and I have bought a 5 pack of Black Valium Auto by Top Shelf Elite from Discount Seeds. If my maths is right a run of Autos should be more cost effective than and less work than a full run of Photos, but only if I can get them to yield. My outdoor Autos got me 285g (10oz) from 5 plants, so on that basis I "could" get 12oz from 6, in theory.


----------



## conor c (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> An 8th - 20 quids worth


U say that here ul get coke lol an 8ball to me is that


----------



## Leeski (Feb 7, 2022)

I thought it was street for a 9bar I’m old I’m that old when I was a knipper we use to pay for a teenth with polished stones


----------



## jondamon (Feb 7, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I thought it was street for a 9bar I’m old I’m that old when I was a knipper we use to pay for a teenth with polished stones


Fuck me a teenth. Or teenf depending upon your vocabulary lol 

haven’t heard that in a long time. Lol.

I remember the trip to the local town dealer for a teenth lol. £7.50 lol.


----------



## conor c (Feb 7, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I thought it was street for a 9bar I’m old I’m that old when I was a knipper we use to pay for a teenth with polished stones


Nah 9 bar id at least know its hash u after lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 7, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Fuck me a teenth. Or teenf depending upon your vocabulary lol
> 
> haven’t heard that in a long time. Lol.
> 
> I remember the trip to the local town dealer for a teenth lol. £7.50 lol.


A teenth of hash for £7.50, it's like 1989 all over again.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 7, 2022)

We've a number of small burns aka steams/brooks the trout in them aren't big but it's still some of the best fishing available.


And the fish are cracking specimens.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks idyllic mate we are blessed to have these places let’s hope we never lose them!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 8, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Fuck me a teenth. Or teenf depending upon your vocabulary lol
> 
> haven’t heard that in a long time. Lol.
> 
> I remember the trip to the local town dealer for a teenth lol. £7.50 lol.


Used to have to walk an hour to get a teenth and we’d smoke it all in the woods on the way back


----------



## jondamon (Feb 10, 2022)

Just an FYI. 


I got a caution back in 2012 for growing.

just had my enhanced DBS back for work and it’s completely clear! Whoop whoop.

10 years for a cultivation caution to be removed from your record!

Just thought I’d let you know lol.


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 10, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Just an FYI.
> 
> 
> I got a caution back in 2012 for growing.
> ...


I got cautioned for possession in 2005 and it wasn't on my enhanced DBS either.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 11, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I got cautioned for possession in 2005 and it wasn't on my enhanced DBS either.


Previous enhanced DBS up to now have shown it.

this one didn’t.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 12, 2022)

Ended up ordering one of these from Ali express.

@Star Dog



if it works then great if it doesn’t I’ll probably buy myself a flood table anyway where I can insert one of the previous bulk heads I posted with filter.

this way I can then fabricate a stand for the flood table and clean up the look of the room.

Using a scrog has made me realise that for my back I need to raise my table more so it’s more convenient for working on the scrog as currently I pretty much have to kneel down lol.

fuck I hate getting older lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 12, 2022)

That looks very neat it'll make a nice job, i love the idea of getting it up of the ground a bit my back also kills me tending to it...getting older sucks!


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That looks very neat it'll make a nice job, i love the idea of getting it up of the ground a bit my back also kills me tending to it...getting older sucks!


It is my knees that really get me when I am tending to my plants. I have laid a foam floor in my grow space and then carpet on top of that, I still need a big cushion to kneel on.

Getting older suck and blows. When I first started work I took the piss out of my Old Man because he would come home and fall asleep after tea. Now I am nearing 50 I do the same.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2022)

A friend of mine sent me these OGKZ lychee seeds. Bizarre flavour, really see why he called it lychee....if lychee flavour was transferred into smoke this is how I would imagine it. Bit of a sulky bitch at times but reasonably easy to grow. 

slainte mhath
DST


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 13, 2022)

A couple of days and more has come and gone and it's not any better. 

Ec,ph temps and humidity are all good 
I'll get it back on track idk how but I will.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> View attachment 5084448
> A couple of days and more has come and gone and it's not any better.
> View attachment 5084833
> Ec,ph temps and humidity are all good
> I'll get it back on track idk how but I will.



Maybe a daft response but Try removing the silver cover for a week.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 13, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Maybe a daft response but Try removing the silver cover for a week.


I never considered that tbh, the issue has come and gone and I've been using then not so it's feasible, I wouldn't expect so but I'll take it off to rule it out.

Cheers.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I never considered that tbh, the issue has come and gone and I've been using then not so it's feasible, I wouldn't expect so but I'll take it off to rule it out.
> 
> Cheers.


Just a thought as I say.

worth trying Imo.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 13, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> It is my knees that really get me when I am tending to my plants. I have laid a foam floor in my grow space and then carpet on top of that, I still need a big cushion to kneel on.
> 
> Getting older suck and blows. When I first started work I took the piss out of my Old Man because he would come home and fall asleep after tea. Now I am nearing 50 I do the same.


It's my back that gives me trouble i love this little tent because I can kneel in front of and tend to everything without having to lean over too much.
3x2x3 it costs about 90p a day to heat and light it

Over a year ago I planned to scale back i've been doing too much for me, i was hoping if I just sucked it up for a year I'd be in pheno heaven 


Keeping a mother and taking 4 clones 3-4 times a year would make life so much easier.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 17, 2022)

Batten down the hatches lads it’s about to get wild ain’t seen red warning for weather for years.
Fucked the fishing up for this wk end


----------



## conor c (Feb 17, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Batten down the hatches lads it’s about to get wild ain’t seen red warning for weather for years.
> Fucked the fishing up for this wk end


Aye its been rather windy and mair tae come they saying snow as well i dont see it much for me anyway even when we get it where i stay it rarely lies it just rains n melts it away 90% of the time I'd say its a weekend tae hide at home i think.
It is a killer nothing worse than planning then it fucks up on you why i plan very loosely if at all most of the time


----------



## Leeski (Feb 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> Aye its been rather windy and mair tae come they saying snow as well i dont see it much for me anyway even when we get it where i stay it rarely lies it just rains n melts it away 90% of the time I'd say its a weekend tae hide at home i think.
> It is a killer nothing worse than planning then it fucks up on you why i plan very loosely if at all most of the time


Was supposed to be my first trip to new lake but gotta call saying venue is closed not surprised it’s surrounded by huge trees still very disappointed as been tying rigs for the last wk lol
Oh well always best to be safe than sorry 
Sure I can keep myself occupied 
Stay safe all


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 17, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Batten down the hatches lads it’s about to get wild ain’t seen red warning for weather for years.
> Fucked the fishing up for this wk end


Aye looking mad for snow here! Had some crazy winds past few weeks. Snapped a big tree in half in my garden. Bro was out getting logs and a big ass birch tree fell 10ft away, only got away because the angle was parallel to him.

Could be loads of flooding here too cause we got some warm rain after a ft of snow on already saturated ground.

All the best if your in wales! Mental winds down there.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 17, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> All the best if your in wales! Mental winds down there.


I’m up north wales and they’ve closed all the schools ready for tomorrow.

Rail lines are being closed.

tall unshielded bridges are being closed off such as viaducts etc.


We’ve been told to expect power outages just in case etc.


----------



## cbr900rr1 (Feb 17, 2022)

triple whammy coming here in the states


----------



## speedwell68 (Feb 17, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I’m up north wales and they’ve closed all the schools ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Rail lines are being closed.
> 
> ...


I live on a headland that juts out into the North Atlantic. All the schools are shut.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 17, 2022)

Saturday night i gave it 0.2ec calcium and 0.1ec magnesium I've only fed it 0.9ec since... 
Original pic saturday or Sunday?

And today


That's quite a difference.

Mum/dad's revegging from flwr clones. 

Clones from the re vegged plant.

It's taking shape for my next run, I've also another 6 plants but I've not got a picture handy, 1 kings juice, 2 skunk special, 3 star dog and 8 bluchi clones


----------



## jondamon (Feb 18, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Saturday night i gave it 0.2ec calcium and 0.1ec magnesium I've only fed it 0.9ec since...
> Original pic saturday or Sunday?
> View attachment 5087413
> And today
> ...


Looking good. The increase in Ca and Mg seems to have helped.


as you @Star Dog saw in the DM here’s my 2 Blue Gelato 41’s topped for 2 main nodes and then each node topped 2 or 3 times so far. 

I’ve been keeping them under the 200w CFL while
I’m being a lazy bastard lol.

Main room is still off right now and saving me some money ready for the price hike lol.

Clean down and tidy up planned for tonight and then pot up to 11L.

I might remove my DIY table stand for the drip tray and elevate it up on some 18L pots for now which should raise my area up a bit more then when the BG41’s are done from this run I will be redesigning my scrog frame as I want to incroporate a level for my drip tray so that my catch pan can sit underneath and the scrog etc is all one frame see pic.


I’ve ordered plenty of 3,4 elbows and T’s etc ready for the frame.

Also purchased myself a garden stool thats Padded when you flip it over to use as a kneeling stool too.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 18, 2022)

Looking really nice mate.
I was busy last week with my tent l cleaned it with spray alcohol, i cleaned the lines, reservoirs and trays with bio link (49% h2o2+acetic acid) and changed the pre filter.

i like that clean tent smell 

Here's what I meant in the dm, i've done a bit of topping to varying degrees.

I've also 8 bluchi clones some of them will be getting flowered along with the plants above, they're in 3ltr pots my aim is to keep only the prime sites or maybe just a single cola depending on the growth pattern.

There's a lot undetermined atm I'll see how it progresses and take it from there. 

Front... 2 skunk special and kings juice (right..
Back 3 star dog I'm a bit meh about them but I never know, the skunk special and kings juice are quality plants it's been clear from day one.

The bluchi clones are in the clone tent atm they'll be getting moved into the flowering tent over the weekend and getting flipped soon after.

I'm using mh atm I'll be able to change back to led soon. 

It's a busy and exciting time in my grow space 

They little step/seat are ideal I've the folding version lol.

handy as 

Fwiw it's a white plastic lid now i did remove the silver one as suggested.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 18, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Looking really nice mate.
> I was busy last week with my tent l cleaned it with spray alcohol, i cleaned the lines, reservoirs and trays with bio link (49% h2o2+acetic acid) and changed the pre filter.
> View attachment 5087835
> i like that clean tent smell
> ...


Looking nice mate.

I’ve got some Citric Acid for initial room spray down then H2o2 for second clean.

then I’ll be stripping the irrigation system and cleaning it out with above products etc.

reforming the delivery ring to run around the drip tray I use for the plants.


then once everything is set the BG41’s will be in on the auto irrigation.

forgotten how tired I’ve become of hand feeding lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 18, 2022)

The rest of the team 

I've just checked on my bc clones and they're well rooted or at least sufficiently rooted into the new pots (3ltr)

Having spare clones I've the opportunity to try defoliation, it's not something I practice in flower but I've the golden opportunity i think I'd be foolish to miss.

I've just defoliated the bluchi mother in hope of keeping it more compact

i didn't want to defoliate it until it was sorted out or it would've felt like a cop out.

I'm also thinking on crossing the bluchi males on a bud/branch of each of the plants but I'll get around to that another day.

All caught up


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 20, 2022)

As I left them on Friday.

Yesterday I tied down the 6 plants and moved 5 clones + defoliated mother into the flowering tent.

And today I changed the 600mh to a 250w mh and hung 2x240w boards @75% it's the equivalent power of the 600w mh only with better light intensity and spread, the temps are also ideal 25.5/26c 65/70%.

23/27,000 lux across the canopy @ 28" for starters I'll lower them as the week goes on and when I can increase the power I'll ditch the mh for another 240w.


----------



## conor c (Feb 20, 2022)

Another day another storm hope everyones fairing ok


----------



## jondamon (Feb 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> Another day another storm hope everyones fairing ok


Yeah not too bad here although I would say worse winds today than the supposed Eunice lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 21, 2022)

The sun is shining here today with barely a breezwe missed the worst of the storm we had some rain, sleet and snow with the odd gusts.


----------



## conor c (Feb 21, 2022)

Its sunny here now still a lil windy nun like last night tho


----------



## Leeski (Feb 21, 2022)

Was lovely this morning early doors a weir on the seven.
It was blowing an hooligan the wk end lost nearly all fence panels wouldn’t mind a communal garden but next door neighbour is a bell end


----------



## conor c (Feb 21, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Was lovely this morning early doors a weir on the seven.
> It was blowing an hooligan the wk end lost nearly all fence panels wouldn’t mind a communal garden but next door neighbour is a bell end View attachment 5089445


Looks very nice


----------



## Leeski (Feb 21, 2022)

That weir is right in the middle of the town centre in my home town don’t live there anymore unfortunately yes it stunning great barbel fishing


----------



## jondamon (Feb 21, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Was lovely this morning early doors a weir on the seven.
> It was blowing an hooligan the wk end lost nearly all fence panels wouldn’t mind a communal garden but next door neighbour is a bell end View attachment 5089445


Oooh nice.

was this high up on the Severn or down towards the south?


I live close to the Severn lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 21, 2022)

A moment of wisdom?

Stitching and glue doesn't cut it with bouldery rivers, so I'm going to try blind riveting the felt sole?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> A moment of wisdom?
> View attachment 5089522
> Stitching and glue doesn't cut it with bouldery rivers, so I'm going to try blind riveting the felt sole?


Is that a shoe? Ffs lol lmao.

it’s called get yourself some new treads lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 21, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Is that a shoe? Ffs lol lmao.
> 
> it’s called get yourself some new treads lol.


They're near enough new lol.

The stitching hasn't had time to wear.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 21, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Oooh nice.
> 
> was this high up on the Severn or down towards the south?
> 
> ...


Upper seven mate


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 21, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Is that a shoe? Ffs lol lmao.
> 
> it’s called get yourself some new treads lol.


Wading boots.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 21, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Upper seven mate


Near Chester myself.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Feb 21, 2022)

Zushi at 3 weeks veg, another 2 weeks max then flip time, they're starting to smell nice and funky aswell


----------



## Leeski (Feb 21, 2022)

I made myself some new plant trolleys find it hard these days lifting 70ltrs of soil around these should make life a little easier …


----------



## jondamon (Feb 22, 2022)

@Star Dog the bulk head has arrived.

(still waiting for the Chinese one lol)

Got a 32mm hole saw for the fitment of this beast lol.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 22, 2022)

Fitted to my spare tray.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 22, 2022)

Everyone's busy with DIY lol @Leeski i love the wheels they'll make life easier.
@jondamon looks ideal mate very professional, building your own you've got a solid build with reliability.

I've been making a few tweaks to my own feeding system I've decided I need a more powerful pump to cover all the sites, once I get back to normal I'm going to make a few other changes to aid convenience.

I've also re wired my environment controller using wagos it looks a bit tidier, when I first looked at it I wondered htf did I ever work this out, with connecting blocks it looked much worse.

But once broken down into individual circuits it's really straightforward.

It's switches between speeds/temperature settings for day and night so it doesn't run away with the heat at night, it also switches on/off dehumidifier/heater whatever.

I wouldn't know how to make a circuit diagram but I could assist with pictures and/or drawings if anyone wants to make one.

I'm using a variac and sometimes 2 but plug in dimmers would also work.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 23, 2022)

Been a busy little bee tonight adding the delivery ring and mocking up the delivery to the pots using the tray that I fitted the bulkhead into.


13mm Ridged LDPE pipe for the rectangular ring

4x13mm ID elbows

1x13mm ID Tee

4x4mm ID Tee

4x4mm ID pipe for delivery to plants

4x4mm ID valves

4x4mm ID Barbed adaptors for 4mm into 13mm connection.

11x13mm ID ratchet clamps.

It’s very satisfying I find tinkering with delivery systems like this.

the measuring, the straightening of the LDPE pipe (hair drier or boiling water!), the cutting and connecting. I find it very therapeutic lol. Sad I know lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2022)

Did you get that table and chairs from the what shop or the range ? I've got the same one, mine came without the pussy though.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 24, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Did you get that table and chairs from the what shop or the range ? I've got the same one, mine came without the pussy though.


It was from Harvey’s


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> It was from Harvey’s


Bugger, you would have got it cheaper at the What Shop.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 24, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Bugger, you would have got it cheaper at the What Shop.


Got it in a sale at Harvey’s lol. EX display model.

think I paid about £350 for the lot including the 6 chairs and had a mate with a van for collection.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Been a busy little bee tonight adding the delivery ring and mocking up the delivery to the pots using the tray that I fitted the bulkhead into.
> 
> 
> 13mm Ridged LDPE pipe for the rectangular ring
> ...



almost ready to pot up and get the plants into the system Now.

you may or may not be able to see but I have also added the quick release filter into the line coming from the res just in front of the red shut off valve.

this is for quick disconnect for cleaning the Res.

Last time I had no easy way to quick disconnect the res to be able to clean it down etc.

This time that’s been changed.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

Yesterday I cropped some re vegging plants back to the wood and ditched some clones/plants etc basically I gave my clone tent a general tidying out ready for more new clones.
As much as I don't need them in any way it still doesn't feel right putting a plant in the bin lol i can't help it. 

Spare clones.

As I left it. 
 
My flowering tent which I'll be cloning each pheno soon. 

Thing's are going like clockwork.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

I've defoliated 1 plant it might not appear the same size etc but it is or was.
#1 from top

#2 from top

#1 and #2 side by side. 

I was reluctant but I've the opportunity to try it so why not.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

For pots is short and wide best or taller and narrow best? 
I would expect it doesn't matter but idk, what do you think? 

I found these 3ltr air pots they're short and wide which suits my application in a clone tent, I've put a 1ltr next to them for reference.

I paid £20 for 10 delivered they're a bit lighter the originals but still indestructible in normal use.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> For pots is short and wide best or taller and narrow best?
> I would expect it doesn't matter but idk, what do you think?
> View attachment 5091998
> I found these 3ltr air pots they're short and wide which suits my application in a clone tent, I've put a 1ltr next to them for reference.
> ...



personally I just use square pots.

Especially in coco I’ve never noticed any difference.

I mean come on I’ve just finished about 15oz from 1 plant in 8L of coco lol.

what the hell does pot size matter lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> personally I just use square pots.
> 
> Especially in coco I’ve never noticed any difference.
> 
> ...


Lol... The pot height not the pot shape. 

Both are 3ltr.

Edit to correct lol.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Lol... The pot shape not the pot height/size.
> View attachment 5092039
> Both are 3ltr.


See above lol.

In all honesty I’ve never even thought to contemplate it, probably because whenever I’m buying pots I just buy the size I want that’s square/round etc. 


I’ve got small square seed starters, 3L, 8L, 11L and 18L.

last time I used 1x8L

the time before that I used 2x18L pots.

This time I’m trying the 2x11L pots that are in the earlier pics of the new delivery system.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> See above lol.
> 
> In all honesty I’ve never even thought to contemplate it, probably because whenever I’m buying pots I just buy the size I want that’s square/round etc.
> 
> ...


I'd never given a thought myself I've a range of airpots i just used the smaller sizes in the clone tent and the bigger sizes in the bigger tent.

I only bought them for a one time use but it turns out they're great for my clone tent being short and wide.
Another unexpected bonus is that they make a draining stand


----------



## Leeski (Feb 25, 2022)

Had a few beans in my last runs harvest.
I chucked a couple in my jade plant pot just for giggles a few days ago. The room has been in the low teens just a reminder it ain’t called weed for no reason ….


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Had a few beans in my last runs harvest.
> I chucked a couple in my jade plant pot just for giggles a few days ago. The room has been in the low teens just a reminder it ain’t called weed for no reason ….View attachment 5092176


Does your jade plant flower? 
My jade flowers Dec/Jan into March/April, I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Leeski (Feb 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Does your jade plant flower?
> My jade flowers Dec/Jan into March/April, I'll post some pics when I get home.


I have a few but none have flowered yet …


----------



## Leeski (Feb 25, 2022)

I’m optimistic that this will flower soon ..


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I have a few but none have flowered yet …View attachment 5092180View attachment 5092181


I've only done a quick Google but apparently they start flowing around 35/40 years old. 
I've found a old picture of my one starting to bloom.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 25, 2022)

Room is back up and running. 

I think I will be removing the top side rubber seal and see whether the bulk head leaks or not as with the rubber seal it’s slightly higher than I would like and allowing a pooling of the water before it raises high enough to exit.

I’ve heavily pruned the 2 plants tonight along with transplanting to their 11L pots.

was a bit of a tight squeeze getting them under the scrog and into the net, I’m not gonna lie lol. 

Reservoir has been filled with EC1.0 pH6 set to feed at 10:30pm tomorrow which should allow me time to get in and remove the rubber ring.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 26, 2022)

Topside rubber seal removed. Draining much better now not pooling anywhere near what it was.

Couple of the plants and a pic of the inline filter (removed the mesh screen for now) that I’m using As a quick disconnect function to be able to remove the reservoir for cleaning without pulling the connections apart.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 27, 2022)

Venus in the morning sky approaching dawn looking south.


----------



## go go kid (Feb 28, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I have a few but none have flowered yet …View attachment 5092180View attachment 5092181


Have you tried flowering alo vera under extended light hours, they are some prety flowers when in full bloom. this ones just starting to grow its flower stem. ive had the money tree flower b4, nice white flowers


----------



## Leeski (Feb 28, 2022)

Yet another mutant


----------



## jondamon (Feb 28, 2022)

Just a 2 picture update.

plants will be getting bent back under the net tomorrow as I need to replace the zip ties holding The net in place.

after 2 grows they have become brittle and are breaking when I’m twisting them round the scrog pipe work to tighten up the net.

replaced a couple of them tonight after I took the 2 pics. About 8 more tomorrow should be fine. 

EC 1.1. Consisting of the following.

source water 0.2
Potassium Silicat >0.1
Calmag 0.2
Base A/B 0.6 (Dutch pro coco grow)
pH down

pH6.0
Temps 25C/21C
RH 45/29
1minute feed twice a day. 4Litres of runoff after 4 feeds.

If anyone is wondering 0.9EC runoff 

Humidity could be higher so I’ll probably clean down and disinfect my Humidifier tomorrow and then put that on the lighting timer circuit so it runs 18/6.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 1, 2022)

@jondamon *If anyone is wondering 0.9EC runoff*

Yes I am interested lol, especially so after increasing the light intensity during flower.
I've just increased the intensity to 500,000 lux across the canopy sure as shit the ec will have dropped further tomorrow, atm I,m using 1.4 with 1.0-1.1 run off.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 1, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @jondamon *If anyone is wondering 0.9EC runoff*
> 
> Yes I am interested lol, especially so after increasing the light intensity during flower.
> I've just increased the intensity to 500,000 across the canopy sure as shit the ec will have dropped further tomorrow, atm I,m using 1.4 with 1.0-1.1 run off.


500k what? Lol.

as I don’t own a tester etc I’d be interested to know what you’re measuring lmao.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 1, 2022)

jondamon said:


> 500k what? Lol.
> 
> as I don’t own a tester etc I’d be interested to know what you’re measuring lmao.


Omg lol, I forgot to add lux.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 1, 2022)

Nice little update tonight.

same stats as last time but I’ve done a little more topping of the tops lol.

some before and after topping if you can tell lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

Idk how I couldn't see this before, I would twist eyes into the wire then fix it around my pots giving me lots of tying points.

It only takes a minute but it's another damn backache, this time I simply put wire around the pots and got the very same thing.

There's still as many fixing points with a backache less


----------



## jondamon (Mar 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Who could do this?
> View attachment 5094784
> I don't want to mention names of this I'm not looking to trash anyone I'm more curious about how or why... I've just opened a parcel and the seed pack has already been opened and is empty.
> 
> I didn't get sent freebies in the past and they claimed they did send them no big deal I wasn't fussy about them anyway but that was a simple mistake I realise that, this is more of a blatent insult which I'm very surprised about.


So let me get this straight.

You got sent a parcel with seeds in it?

the parcel was in tact when it arrived? No obviously signs of being opened?

The seed packet inside had been opened and no seeds to be found?

Only 1 person!

the sender has opened the seed packet.

or if possible

A middle man got sent the seeds and then sent the package on to you after taking the seeds out.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

jondamon said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You got sent a parcel with seeds in it?
> 
> ...


Yes @jondamon that's exactly it, I got the parcel as normal opened it and found the pack as pictured empty. 
I've emailed them I'll see where it goes?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @jondamon *If anyone is wondering 0.9EC runoff*
> 
> Yes I am interested lol, especially so after increasing the light intensity during flower.
> I've just increased the intensity to 500,000 lux across the canopy sure as shit the ec will have dropped further tomorrow, atm I,m using 1.4 with 1.0-1.1 run off.


Last night I mixed up mpk and added it to the tank at 0.1ec that's a total of 1.5ec from last night, when I checked the run off earlier it was reading 0.9ec.
I'll give a 24/36hr and take it from there, it seems logical for me to raise it like i would lower it if was to high. 
This a new thing I'll need to learn to work around I never seen anything like this with hid it was only minor fluctuations.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Last night I mixed up mpk and added it to the tank at 0.1ec that's a total of 1.5ec from last night, when I checked the run off earlier it was reading 0.9ec.
> I'll give a 24/36hr and take it from there, it seems logical for me to raise it like i would lower it if was to high.
> This a new thing I'll need to learn to work around I never seen anything like this with hid it was only minor fluctuations.


I’ve been in this situation before.

whenever I’ve had more than 0.2 decrease I’ve only ever increased by 0.2 and then increased feeding Per day by an extra feed.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 2, 2022)

Alright chaps. 
Just checking who's about


----------



## Leeski (Mar 2, 2022)

Good to see you about mate hope all is well


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> Alright chaps.
> Just checking who's about


Alright bud, how are you getting on?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

From family guy a couple of nights back i was lmao its a good one.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Alright bud, how are you getting on?


Not bad mate cheers. 
How's things with you?

Good to see you guys keeping this thread alive!


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> Not bad mate cheers.
> How's things with you?
> 
> Good to see you guys keeping this thread alive!


Things are fine here mate  I'm keeping myself busy lol.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 4, 2022)

Little update.

input EC was at 1.1

runoff EC was at 0.7.

feeding twice a day.

Ive upped the res now to 1.3EC

Although not an exacting science like hydro initially I like to monitor the runoff EC to keep an eye on my rootzone.

while like I mentioned it’s not 100% accurate to check runoff EC with coco I do find over time that you can monitor issues that correlate to leaf issues when you see changes in the runoff.

Currently for example. I have redpetioles and a few “burn” marks on my leaves.

this coupled with the reduction in runoff of 0.4EC says to me that I can feed heavier.

when I hit the +-0.2EC in the runoff is when I will generally stop checking runoff unless I notice any leaf issues beginning or see a massive jump in growth rate.

Massive jumps in growth rate can create a massive reduction in Runoff EC (again in my experience) causing the plant to want to be fed heavier again.

Anyway some pics from last night.

nothing major done other than refill the reservoir and spray the plants with a Triacontanol solution along with remove around 6L of runoff.

Using my tubular heater continuously at present to Maintain 25/23C temps and using the humidifier I'm keeping RH 60/43%


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 4, 2022)

Yesterday later in the day I raised my ec to 1.8 today I'm getting 1.3-1.4ec run off today so that's moving in the right direction. 
I'll hold it at 1.8 for 24hr and take see how it goes, I don't expect that's the end of it. 

I'm starring to think/realise that the manufacturers ec guides isn't actually as far off as i've long thought, I'm using 1.8 atm and last crop I was up as far as 2.0 (in slightly different circumstances) 

I never thought I'd think that but it appears to be the case?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 4, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Yesterday later in the day I raised my ec to 1.8 today I'm getting 1.3-1.4ec run off today so that's moving in the right direction.
> I'll hold it at 1.8 for 24hr and take see how it goes, I don't expect that's the end of it.
> 
> I'm starring to think/realise that the manufacturers ec guides isn't actually as far off as i've long thought, I'm using 1.8 atm and last crop I was up as far as 2.0 (in slightly different circumstances)
> ...


Tbh with you bud I think it more often has to do with a few other contributing factors.

We as growers evolve over each cycle we perform and so too do our environments as we search for the “perfect” control.

as the control gets better as too does the environment for the plants.

as the environment is dialed in more and more with each cycle our plants respond more and more.

so I think as we strive for environmental perfection I think we see this translocated in our plants ability to use everything we are providing.


----------



## conor c (Mar 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Tbh with you bud I think it more often has to do with a few other contributing factors.
> 
> We as growers evolve over each cycle we perform and so too do our environments as we search for the “perfect” control.
> 
> ...


Id agree but if in organic soil or compost i think the rule less is more applies more vs hydro where you can "push" plants more this is assuming your environment is perfect of course which is strange when soil has the better buffering capabilities but thats how i see it anyway mate


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 4, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Tbh with you bud I think it more often has to do with a few other contributing factors.
> 
> We as growers evolve over each cycle we perform and so too do our environments as we search for the “perfect” control.
> 
> ...


Absolutely I agree with that but for environment I've had it dialed in for a few years I think or assumed my 600/660w was the limiting factor.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2022)

Led v hps! Who's your money on??? Both lights are adjustawing hellions, the led is 510w 3 way spectrum controller and the hps is 600-750w double ended bulb, flipped on Friday stripped yesterday. Let the fun commence! They smelling real good too and my fingers were sticky from the strip down


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 6, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5097018
> Led v hps! Who's your money on??? Both lights are adjustawing hellions, the led is 510w 3 way spectrum controller and the hps is 600-750w double ended bulb, flipped on Friday stripped yesterday. Let the fun commence! They smelling real good too and my fingers were sticky from the strip down


I think they'll be more different than one better, from what I've seen and ime led for the most part (not a rule) grows smaller tighter nugs hps grows crackers but maybe not just as dense.

It'll be interesting to see how it goes but I think both will good.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Yesterday later in the day I raised my ec to 1.8 today I'm getting 1.3-1.4ec run off today so that's moving in the right direction.
> I'll hold it at 1.8 for 24hr and take see how it goes, I don't expect that's the end of it.
> 
> I'm starring to think/realise that the manufacturers ec guides isn't actually as far off as i've long thought, I'm using 1.8 atm and last crop I was up as far as 2.0 (in slightly different circumstances)
> ...


Since raising the ec a couple of days back I've putting 1.8ec in and getting 1.7/1.8ec out so I'm happy with that. 

I've still got about 20% power in reserve but I'm going to leave it as is for now, I'm just starting 4th week of 12-12, 3rd week 12-12 for the clones. 

I've increased the temps to 22c night, 27c day and lowered the humidity to 58/60%. 

I need to clean the lower growth and take some clones but I'll get it through the week I'm having a sore back spell with overdoing things.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I think they'll be more different than one better, from what I've seen and ime led for the most part (not a rule) grows smaller tighter nugs hps grows crackers but maybe not just as dense.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how it goes but I think both will good.


Yeh its gonna be interesting, my main goal is to see what difference is in flavour, quality and yeild, will be good to see how the ones that get a bit of both lights fair too, never used a de before heard good things tho


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm pleased with my skunk special, it's a nice tidy plant and not too much stretch.

24 days 12-12 this is the 1st pheno I've had in years to show pre flowers at 9-11 days.
The blue cheese, skunk special and Kings juice look nice plants but the star dog looks crap in terms of lanky undefined serations on huge leafs, some of the upper mid shoots have stretched 6-9" lol its like elastic.


----------



## conor c (Mar 7, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm pleased with my skunk special, it's a nice tidy plant and not too much stretch.
> View attachment 5097795View attachment 5097796
> 24 days 12-12 this is the 1st pheno I've had in years to show pre flowers at 9-11 days.View attachment 5097802
> The blue cheese, skunk special and Kings juice look nice plants but the star dog looks crap in terms of lanky undefined serations on huge leafs, some of the upper mid shoots have stretched 6-9" lol its like elastic.


yeah depends on skunk special pheno wise you got a more compact one i think and its looking good man nice work


----------



## jondamon (Mar 8, 2022)

Update 

EC1.5
PH6
26C/23C
45-55%

feeding for 1minute every 12 hours 8:30pm 8:30am lights 8pm-2pm 18h.

added an extra feed tonight.

so each pot has 3. Will be more tomorrow if the joint connectors arrive.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 10, 2022)

Additonal feed line has now been added to make 4 per pot.

Selectively trimmed the 2 plants up last night removing most large fan leaves and removing some low growth of nodes.

have cloned each plant twice and they are sitting in the propagator under the 24w T5.

EC 1.5 (out currently is 1.1) currently feeding at once a day as I’ve also switched lights to 12-12 now 

will see how plants respond over the next week and will look to increase feeding to twice a day maybe by the end of next week.

In true fashion for me I’ve forgotten the pics before I trimmed anything so please see post above this one lol.


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 10, 2022)

Wots cracking the boys


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 10, 2022)

Sambo pukka DGT TTT Robbie a anyone of interest still in here?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 10, 2022)

@jondamon who ventures in here now bro


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 10, 2022)

Fuck me this place used to b buzzing wot we all gone straight


----------



## jondamon (Mar 10, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> @jondamon who ventures in here now bro


there’s still a few good guys.

they’ll be on soon. Lol.


----------



## conor c (Mar 11, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Fuck me this place used to b buzzing wot we all gone straight


Just a tad slower theres still folk about mate


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 11, 2022)

Sick pissed fkg off...

The two skunk special have fkg bollox 

A few nanners late in flower I wouldn't be too concerned but bollox at 3rd 4th week...


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 11, 2022)

conor c said:


> Just a tad slower theres still folk about mate


Fucking is slow mate you good thou Yh


----------



## jondamon (Mar 11, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Fucking is slow mate you good thou Yh


Anything would seem slow with post count from Nov 2020 then Jan 2021 and then nothing until yesterday lol.

moaning it’s slow but you’ve been awol. Lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 11, 2022)

Its easier to leave the hermied plants in situation if i do what would you expect the crop to be like at the end in regards to seeds?

I've found about a half dozen all on the lower branches any damage is done now so I either suck it up and hope for the best or pull the plug on it which I'm reluctant to do as i don't expect total pollination but idk for sure???

What would you do in my shoes?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Its easier to leave the hermied plants in situation if i do what would you expect the crop to be like at the end in regards to seeds?
> 
> I've found about a half dozen all on the lower branches any damage is done now so I either suck it up and hope for the best or pull the plug on it which I'm reluctant to do as i don't expect total pollination but idk for sure???
> View attachment 5099814
> What would you do in my shoes?


Just pluck off what you’ve found.

I’ve found a male flower like this before lower in the canopy and ended up with no seeds.

sometimes I think that the pollen produced sometimes in situations like this could be inert.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 11, 2022)

I would finish them mate as above ^ ! Shame like feel your pain bro


----------



## conor c (Mar 11, 2022)

Pick it off thats a gutter tho mate gutted for you


----------



## conor c (Mar 11, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Fucking is slow mate you good thou Yh


All good minus covid but aint stopping me smoking so canny be that bad eh


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 11, 2022)

Took this pic the other night was at 5 days since flip, stem rub smells amazing already never had a plant smell so good so early in flower! It's like the yeti og but better! Zushi....zkittkez x kushmints #11


----------



## scrambo (Mar 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> All good minus covid but aint stopping me smoking so canny be that bad eh


You got the covid hay ya? What symptoms you got? I had it bloody twice now. Was totally fine both times apart from the the first time lost all taste n smell for about 10days that was well weird


----------



## jondamon (Mar 12, 2022)

This was last night.

EC still 1.5
pH6

gotta go and tuck a little more tonight and refill the reservoir.

And some pics of the now 4 feed lines per plant.

Much better saturation with these 4 feed lines as opposed to just 2 per plant.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 12, 2022)

Another little organic run got some great Biology going on in my soil


----------



## conor c (Mar 13, 2022)

I


scrambo said:


> You got the covid hay ya? What symptoms you got? I had it bloody twice now. Was totally fine both times apart from the the first time lost all taste n smell for about 10days that was well weird


Its weird first two days just a headache and tired legs after that was in my chest n throat a bit but i tested negative today so if i test negative again tomorrow im free again lol fingers crossed my taste n smell is dulled slightly but not major i been pretty lucky and thats being unjabbed with covid i aint no anti vaccer had every other one just wasnt rushing to test this one cheers tho feeling way better man no major cough either


----------



## jondamon (Mar 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> I
> 
> Its weird first two days just a headache and tired legs after that was in my chest n throat a bit but i tested negative today so if i test negative again tomorrow im free again lol fingers crossed my taste n smell is dulled slightly but not major i been pretty lucky and thats being unjabbed with covid i aint no anti vaccer had every other one just wasnt rushing to test this one cheers tho feeling way better man no major cough either


It’s already been proven that the vast majority of populations didn’t need any vaccines.

even less so with omicron. It’s just the governments are so heavily invested in its use.

Average co morbidity for death due to covid or complications arising because of covid is 4.

that means 4 other ill health reasons and then contracting covid could be bad.

I had my 2 vaccinations to “allow” us all back to normality.

normality didn’t arrive so I vowed I wouldn’t be getting boosted etc.


now you’ve got all this documentation being released from Pfizer about the lack of efficacy In trials along with major side effects listed (no wonder they didn’t want to release the information for 75 years).


couple of pics from last night.

This is how I refill my reservoir incase anyone is wondering.

25L can
Hand pump syphon for an aquarium. 

leave it up on my little stool and it empties into the res.

I just have to carry the 25L can from the bathroom to the master bedroom.


----------



## conor c (Mar 13, 2022)

jondamon said:


> It’s already been proven that the vast majority of populations didn’t need any vaccines.
> 
> even less so with omicron. It’s just the governments are so heavily invested in its use.
> 
> ...


Exactly bud tis pointless there on there what 4th booster already for some how many people gonna take before they question it majorly is what i wonder


----------



## jondamon (Mar 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Exactly bud tis pointless there on there what 4th booster already for some how many people gonna take before they question it majorly is what i wonder


I always said to my mum (74) that I would have the 2 for her and if nothing changed socially I wouldn’t be having any more.

Always in my mind was it’s only emergency approval so how they could mandate it for NHS etc was shocking.

Like doctors have been saying. The other vaccines we have are to protect US and the government were trying to force them to take a vaccine to protect someone else.

I think those running government need to speak to non government paid scientists a bit more as they would say “that’s not how vaccines work, they work by protecting the recipient”.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 14, 2022)

Anyone ever ran caps mac1 and does £75 a cut sound reasonable ? Have a good wk lads hopefully your all seeing some sunshine took the hound out early doors sure feels like spring is upon us !


----------



## jondamon (Mar 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Anyone ever ran caps mac1 and does £75 a cut sound reasonable ?


are you fucking serious!!!!

No fucking clone is worth that.

fuck me at that price you might aswell just sell fucking clones.

if someone tried to charge me £75 for a fucking part of the plant I cut off and throw away when I need to during training they would receive a very firm fucking slap to the left side of their face for treating me like a bitch trying to charge me.

£5-10 for a clone fair enough. £75 GTFO


----------



## conor c (Mar 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Anyone ever ran caps mac1 and does £75 a cut sound reasonable ? Have a good wk lads hopefully your all seeing some sunshine took the hound out early doors sure feels like spring is upon us !


Defo i seen my first bee of the year yesterday


----------



## conor c (Mar 14, 2022)

jondamon said:


> are you fucking serious!!!!
> 
> No fucking clone is worth that.
> 
> ...


Im with you but for hype stuff sadly people paying more these days im told idk im old school cuts should be cheap or free in my book idc i go from seed outta preference anyway


----------



## Leeski (Mar 14, 2022)

I have never brought a clone before hence why I reached out .
Seen some clones going in the high hundreds 
£75 didn’t seem that bad if peeps are paying £500 for 12 regs thanks for feed back


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 14, 2022)

In principle i agree with Jon and Conor but on the other hand £75 for a pheno you like is worth it imo. 
If you consider growing a pack/packs of whatever seeds then selecting the best phenos if there's anything special, i say if because banging phenos aren't exactly popular you could spend 100s even 1000s of pounds, time effort etc and still not find the special one...£75 isn't so bad all considered.


----------



## conor c (Mar 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> In principle i agree with Jon and Conor but on the other hand £75 for a pheno you like is worth it imo.
> If you consider growing a pack/packs of whatever seeds then selecting the best phenos if there's anything special, i say if because banging phenos aren't exactly popular you could spend 100s even 1000s of pounds, time effort etc and still not find the special one...£75 isn't so bad all considered.


I get It if you paid a ridiculous price for some rare seeds each to there own i just wouldnt pay that much for a snip i get offered all sorts all the time but i decline i aint into cuts paranoid about whats tagging along with em that and i like the suprise that comes from seeds maybe the fact ive grew all sorts of plants before weed influences my preference that way too


----------



## jondamon (Mar 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> In principle i agree with Jon and Conor but on the other hand £75 for a pheno you like is worth it imo.
> If you consider growing a pack/packs of whatever seeds then selecting the best phenos if there's anything special, i say if because banging phenos aren't exactly popular you could spend 100s even 1000s of pounds, time effort etc and still not find the special one...£75 isn't so bad all considered.


Even then you’re finding it for you!

YOU want that cut.

YOU put in the time for YOU.

most of these twats selling cuts for £75 and up haven’t spent that time.

they just got the cut themselves and started selling it.

if we had DNA genealogy tracing in this country then I could somewhat understand higher costs for sought after cuts.

but when it’s still an illegal market place how can you honestly know you’re getting the ACTUAL cut.

I could sell you 2 different cuts of my CAPS MAC1 cut if you want for £50 for the 2.

it’s not CAPS MAC1 It’s just Blue Gelato 41.

how would you know?


----------



## Leeski (Mar 14, 2022)

Wow cool ya jets pal was a simple reach out


----------



## jondamon (Mar 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Wow cool ya jets pal was a simple reach out


I’m not angry mate lol.

just find it ridiculous that people are doing it when you have zero way of knowing.

at least in the USA you can get testing to determine lineage etx.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 14, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Even then you’re finding it for you!
> 
> YOU want that cut.
> 
> ...


I'm meaning a bona-fide pheno that you like, there's absolutely no chance whatsoever of me parting with money because someone on facetube said it's whatever.


----------



## Leeski (Mar 14, 2022)

Yer deffo no way would I line some random off insta or fb with 75 hard earned on the off chance 
Would love to pop regs and find something on my jack jones but I would feel very uncomfortable haven multiple plants so I guess that’s where peeps can exploit the market


----------



## jondamon (Mar 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm meaning a bona-fide pheno that you like, there's absolutely no chance whatsoever of me parting with money because someone on facetube said it's whatever.



I know mate. We’ve spoke about this in DM’s. lol.

we have very similar stands on it.

if we were recreationally or Medically legal and the ability to dna test was available for us. Fair enough if you have that 1:1,000,000 cut.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 14, 2022)

I had the side door open to adjust the sensors so I snapped a pic... 

Lights on 7am... The 5 closest get two light feeds 7.30, 8.30 then 9am fed to run off and every 3 hour after... Wk4-5 

The plants at the back 6 feeds to run off, they're in smaller pots so that require more frequent feeding...Wk3-4
Things are going like clockwork atm.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 15, 2022)

U can tell mac1 just by looking at her she's very unique! And a lot of other phenos are too, if u have good links you should be fine paying good money for cuts and 75 for a cutting that could make you £1000's isn't a bad investment in my eyes, I paid 25 each for my last lot....fucking bargain! Saved me weeks of growth, elec, then saved pheno hunting..2+months how can u go wrong?


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 15, 2022)

Paying that money for clones ffs wot happen to the fairy you lot don’t kno about the fairy eh?

Fucking absolutely anything and everything was at reach I suppose times change wot clone only’s are flying about lads I can still get exo maybe a few others but I ain’t reached out just yet.

lemon psychosis livers still knocking about?

biggest regret was not giving the slh to a trusted few but yo it is wot it is!!

I’m thinking next couple weeks throw some clones into pots few days window then out into the garden see how they get on got a nice dark room for em for night so 7am-7pm light 7pm-7am dark unsure wot to do just yet tho toying with the idea anyone using coco outside with some perlite and hydro balls water everyday etc etc


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> All good minus covid but aint stopping me smoking so canny be that bad eh


Good lad wot you running atm rkid


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 15, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Anything would seem slow with post count from Nov 2020 then Jan 2021 and then nothing until yesterday lol.
> 
> moaning it’s slow but you’ve been awol. Lol.


Nose dive in and out nowadays this thread used to be the busiest thread on the forum at one point fuck me the laughs we had in here used to be like pass the parcel sambo last parcel from you was a little snowy and ket haha fucked me clean up lad how anyone in there right mind liked that as a buzz is beyond me I wanted to sneer off into a corner and melt into a coma but my heart was racing that bad I thought I was having a panicked attack


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Paying that money for clones ffs wot happen to the fairy you lot don’t kno about the fairy eh?
> 
> Fucking absolutely anything and everything was at reach I suppose times change wot clone only’s are flying about lads I can still get exo maybe a few others but I ain’t reached out just yet.
> 
> ...


i know all about the fairy and sambo. i hope u can connect with the fairy. i am sure someone has got to have the exo and lemon liver psychosis. good luck,


----------



## conor c (Mar 15, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Good lad wot you running atm rkid


Not alot bout to start some for outside when we closer to may just some autos and semi autos nothing fancy hbu mate ?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 16, 2022)

Evening all, how are we?

Apologies for my recent quietness got caught up in boris insta crackdown and LCG took a major hit....

But im working on the come back lol!

Had some good news recently though, @merlins.b_ got his hands on some Bluchi and found 2 keepers in one pack.

He recently captured the elusive blue pheno and the photo was then shared by mr Ed rosenthal himself! (Very cool)

I guess every cloud and all that!.... ‍


----------



## Mastergrow (Mar 16, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Paying that money for clones ffs wot happen to the fairy you lot don’t kno about the fairy eh?
> 
> Fucking absolutely anything and everything was at reach I suppose times change wot clone only’s are flying about lads I can still get exo maybe a few others but I ain’t reached out just yet.
> 
> ...


Baz is still in here and I'm pretty sure he's still got the exo. I see a guy on Instagram still has the psychosis, wouldn't mind giving it ago again


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 16, 2022)

Wasnt it baz who played the new Gta and ended up having a bad day?

In ref to cuts imo if you trust the person then they will charge you what its worth.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 16, 2022)

I done all the finishing touches to my plants/grow between yesterday and today. 
 
I've taken some clones, i waited until into flower to slow them down some flwr clones are ideal for long term.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 16, 2022)

Blue Gelato 41 update.

been on 12/12 now for about a week or so.

EC currently at 1.4


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i know all about the fairy and sambo. i hope u can connect with the fairy. i am sure someone has got to have the exo and lemon liver psychosis. good luck,


I can grab the exo no drama psychosis livers I’d need the fairy for las’s super lemon haze to I waAs gutted when I knew tha Had gone tbf the other two are simular to exo so not a real loss


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

Mastergrow said:


> Baz is still in here and I'm pretty sure he's still got the exo. I see a guy on Instagram still has the psychosis, wouldn't mind giving it ago again


How ya doing old dog baz still about Yh fucking loads were on here man I can’t even remember half my G


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I done all the finishing touches to my plants/grow between yesterday and today.
> View attachment 5102856
> I've taken some clones, i waited until into flower to slow them down some flwr clones are ideal for long term.
> View attachment 5102857


Good old clone from flowering plants if ya look threw my old journals you’ll see how they develop once took it takes em time and you’ll have to hst or lst them takes exo about 4 wks to see proper growth you’ll see roots same time as you would normally


----------



## conor c (Mar 17, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> I can grab the exo no drama psychosis livers I’d need the fairy for las’s super lemon haze to I waAs gutted when I knew tha Had gone tbf the other two are simular to exo so not a real loss


I know the one you want its the franco cut pheno tbh the old super lemon haze when first released was banging even from seed i dont know what they selling as slh today mind you


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Wasnt it baz who played the new Gta and ended up having a bad day?
> 
> In ref to cuts imo if you trust the person then they will charge you what its worth.


Lemon cuts ain’t worth a wank unless there’s aa trusted source I’ve had say the grew real cheese and it’s nothing but cheese grew from seed


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> I know the one you want its the franco cut pheno tbh the old super lemon haze when first released was banging even from seed i dont know what they selling as slh today mind you


Yes bro was sweet smoke and massive yeilder tbf the best I ever got out 11ltr pot 4wks veg was 81/2 oz in coco hasn’t watered I never got to perfect the lemon tbh which was gutted about


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

Everyone using led’s for lighting now or am peeps still using hps


----------



## conor c (Mar 17, 2022)

Last slh i tried tasted more like the old school lemon haze than real slh cuts are proly the only option you liked that maybe look at lemon drizzle from panik from realgorillaseeds too he uses a 16 yo slh cut in that that tasted more like slh i remember


----------



## jondamon (Mar 17, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Everyone using led’s for lighting now or am peeps still using hps


I’ve recently switched from 400 HPS to 300 LED and not looked back tbh.

how long you been gone for properly anyway?

a while back I remember this U.K. thread being fire and a guy called Kev Murphy sticks in my mind lol.

Remember that one? Or too far back for you?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 17, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Good old clone from flowering plants if ya look threw my old journals you’ll see how they develop once took it takes em time and you’ll have to hst or lst them takes exo about 4 wks to see proper growth you’ll see roots same time as you would normally


I'm not a big fan of flowering them, once I decide keeper or not I'll bin it or clone it and keep a bonsai mother... Or two hopefully 

I made the change to led I prefer them but I've still a use for my hid. 
When it's cold I'll use hid then mix mix them when I can increasing the wattage.


----------



## conor c (Mar 17, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> Everyone using led’s for lighting now or am peeps still using hps


Nah i still 600 digital hps if indoors


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I’ve recently switched from 400 HPS to 300 LED and not looked back tbh.
> 
> how long you been gone for properly anyway?
> 
> ...


Way before Kev I remember the dude tho a good 13/14 years I joined up here not this profile another cheddar1985 is my original profile


----------



## Chedz1985 (Mar 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm not a big fan of flowering them, once I decide keeper or not I'll bin it or clone it and keep a bonsai mother... Or two hopefully
> 
> I made the change to led I prefer them but I've still a use for my hid.
> When it's cold I'll use hid then mix mix them when I can increasing the wattage.


They be far better as a mothering plant than growing em on to flower mate I’ll agree there I wouldn’t waste em tho just pick which one ya want and keep her and flower the rest just train the fuck outta em


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

Chedz1985 said:


> I can grab the exo no drama psychosis livers I’d need the fairy for las’s super lemon haze to I waAs gutted when I knew tha Had gone tbf the other two are simular to exo so not a real loss


is las fingerez still growing the super lemon haze? what ever happened to him?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

did someone mention Kevin Murphy. lol. he was hysterical. i remeber the murph days well. he was a real pal.
i remeber he was geowing some expensice seeds that coast like $1,000 a seed or something crazy like that. or so he said. llol


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 18, 2022)

My two small vegging plants I'm trying to slow down are eating everything I put to them...where on earth does 0.8ec disappear to?

Coco and plants is acting like some filter, how can nutrient be extracted so damn quickly, after a couple of feeds its only running through so can it be so depleted of nutrients???


----------



## jondamon (Mar 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> did someone mention Kevin Murphy. lol. he was hysterical. i remeber the murph days well. he was a real pal.
> i remeber he was geowing some expensice seeds that coast like $1,000 a seed or something crazy like that. or so he said. llol


Something like Dogs Bollocks seeds or something. I remember that one too lol.


----------



## conor c (Mar 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Something like Dogs Bollocks seeds or something. I remember that one too lol.


Doggys nuts seeds by any chance ? Aint heard them mentioned in years lol


----------



## jondamon (Mar 18, 2022)

conor c said:


> Doggys nuts seeds by any chance ? Aint heard them mentioned in years lol


that’s the one.
I think around £700 for a 10 pack or some shit like that lol.


----------



## conor c (Mar 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> that’s the one.
> I think around £700 for a 10 pack or some shit like that lol.


Aye and half the time there stuff was pish thats the one mind you i know a guy who had a killer cut of armageddon from them for years before selling it on that was good anything else from there stock was meh or pish ime


----------



## jondamon (Mar 18, 2022)

conor c said:


> Aye and half the time there stuff was pish thats the one mind you i know a guy who had a killer cut of armageddon from them for years before selling it on that was good anything else from there stock was meh or pish ime


I didn’t even buy any and could have almost 100% guaranteed you might find one keeper in about 100 seeds lol.

classic pollen chucker syndrome for these cowboys.


----------



## conor c (Mar 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I didn’t even buy any and could have almost 100% guaranteed you might find one keeper in about 100 seeds lol.
> 
> classic pollen chucker syndrome for these cowboys.


Yeah i didnt hear many people mention them on the positive side the guy i knew just got very lucky and its no suprise they went outta business


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> is las fingerez still growing the super lemon haze? what ever happened to him?


Las is still about as far as i no. I met up with him a few years ago. Hes a top lad. And yeah he was still growing that slh cut lol

Hope your doing well doc, good to see you around.


----------



## scrambo (Mar 18, 2022)

Kevin Murphy lmfao he liked to spin a yarn or 3 that bloke......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

scrambo said:


> Las is still about as far as i no. I met up with him a few years ago. Hes a top lad. And yeah he was still growing that slh cut lol
> 
> Hope your doing well doc, good to see you around.


you too sambo! hope your doing well.
i just started up a new grow. i have 3 baby Chernobyl girls making a move. one is a runt. have you ever had a runt, a really slow grower? i might have stressed her early with too much water. her first set of true leaves were dark and curly , but her roots look nice and white and she bounced back but now us just soooo far behind the other 2. as soon as i get my coco i plan on transplanting her . currently they are all in hydro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

kevin murphy was one of the weirdest rollitupers that i ever encountered . he used to follow me so closely it was shocking at times. like as soon as i would log on and post something in a matter of miliseconds he would reply and always very short and sweet. he did this with so many people he had a HUGE following. and it was a super fun group of totally bizarre people. it was Kevin Murphys DoggieNuts thread or something like that. it was so super fast moving and its was exciting watching the 700 pound plants on the move. Kevin was an original OG.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 19, 2022)

Afternoon gents whats cracka lackin?

Got sent some sexy custy shots of his Blue cheese breath boulders....



Just watched the missus burn 20 sausages on the bbq in 2mins


----------



## jondamon (Mar 19, 2022)

Day 9 of 12/12.

EC1.3 pH6 2x a day.

25C/22C 
ambient readings just off to the side of the canopy on the scrog front left.

RH current 43% happy with this especially with how much foliage there is.

i will be thinning these girls out more and removing anything too small over the next week to 10 days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Day 9 of 12/12.
> 
> EC1.3 pH6 2x a day.
> 
> ...


looks awesome!


----------



## jondamon (Mar 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looks awesome!


thank you.

i must admit I’m really excited to try it. I’ve heard good things about Barneys Blue Gelato 41 so I’m hoping I’ve got one of the really good phenos.

We’ll see in a couple of months lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

jondamon said:


> thank you.
> 
> i must admit I’m really excited to try it. I’ve heard good things about Barneys Blue Gelato 41 so I’m hoping I’ve got one of the really good phenos.
> 
> We’ll see in a couple of months lol.


yeah it sounds really good.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 19, 2022)

Also got this coming soon.

Realised how much of my finger prints you could see on the last pics lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 20, 2022)

They've gone bat shit crazy! This zushi is a leggy old girl for sure, gonna give them a good trim up tonight I think, while I can still get the fuckers out!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2022)

Dam that handwriting is terrible!

Heat seal bags soon!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> I
> 
> Its weird first two days just a headache and tired legs after that was in my chest n throat a bit but i tested negative today so if i test negative again tomorrow im free again lol fingers crossed my taste n smell is dulled slightly but not major i been pretty lucky and thats being unjabbed with covid i aint no anti vaccer had every other one just wasnt rushing to test this one cheers tho feeling way better man no major cough either


There’s a research paper about how cbd can stop the spike protein infecting the lung cells


----------



## jondamon (Mar 20, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> There’s a research paper about how cbd can stop the spike protein infecting the lung cells


Dunno about that.

i tested positive last Tuesday and every day since lol.

like @conor c started with a MASSIVE headache on Tuesday and fell asleep after work, didn’t eat my dinner so the Mrs said do a test. Bang positive.

have had days that are very up and down, feeling great then feeling shit.

no runny nose but a bit of a raspy cough and coughing up gunk too.

spent a day or 2 with elevated temperature but mainly just dog tired.


----------



## conor c (Mar 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Dunno about that.
> 
> i tested positive last Tuesday and every day since lol.
> 
> ...


I didn't cough much after it i was coughing shit up but thats natural i suppose u be ok soon im sure man take it easy anyway i tested positive till day 6 for reference


----------



## conor c (Mar 20, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> There’s a research paper about how cbd can stop the spike protein infecting the lung cells


Idk bout cbd i did try eating a bit of bud as i heard thca potentially helps as well cant say how ineffective or effective it was mind you hardly a scientific approach but cant hurt i figured


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

were you guys vaccinated? 
sorry to hear you were both ill!
i heard UK is getting hit now with the Stealth omni B2.
no one is masked up here anymore and from previous waves, we get hit right after you, i truly hope not. People around here finally took the masks off in public . Spread will be like wildfire here if it hits.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Also got this coming soon.
> 
> Realised how much of my finger prints you could see on the last pics lol.
> 
> View attachment 5104530View attachment 5104531


those are so bad ass! where can i buy them?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 20, 2022)

@Dr.Amber Trichome 








Home


londoncitygenetics




www.londoncitygenetics.co.uk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


British Gas. Who cut the Cheese? a classic. lol


----------



## jondamon (Mar 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> were you guys vaccinated?
> sorry to hear you were both ill!
> i heard UK is getting hit now with the Stealth omni B2.
> no one is masked up here anymore and from previous waves, we get hit right after you, i truly hope not. People around here finally took the masks off in public . Spread will be like wildfire here if it hits.


I’ve been double jabbed.

with the AstraZenica but after nothing changed once 2nd Jabs had been done etc I vowed I wouldn’t be having any more.

I’m very much of the opinion that those who consider themselves to be vulnerable should stay masked up if they wish and go for regular boosters if they wish.

it’s not all that bad to deal with and I’m also an asthmatic.

the hardest thing is dealing with the tiredness.

@conor c today is my day6 lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I’ve been double jabbed.
> 
> with the AstraZenica but after nothing changed once 2nd Jabs had been done etc I vowed I wouldn’t be having any more.
> 
> ...


i hope you feel better soon! keep well hydrated and up your vitamins. be good to yourself. take care.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

i went to order some beans from londoncitygenetics but the site wasnt set up for purchases. i was directed to some site to create my own store. Some chat session started and he was asking too many personal questions too quickly. it made me very suspicious . like he was a Russian Hacker or something. i logged out. totally bummed.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i went to order some beans from londoncitygenetics but the site wasnt set up for purchases. i was directed to some site to create my own store. Some chat session started and he was asking too many personal wuestions too quickly. it made me very suspicious . like he was a Russian Hacker or something. i logged out. totally bummed.


Don’t worry 

@Lemon king can you help out the doc with the site please?


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i went to order some beans from londoncitygenetics but the site wasnt set up for purchases. i was directed to some site to create my own store. Some chat session started and he was asking too many personal questions too quickly. it made me very suspicious . like he was a Russian Hacker or something. i logged out. totally bummed.


Hey man, thanks for the intrest....

It does say to use the contact button before placing an order on the main page, if this is not clear ill have to change it. (Any and all feedback welcome)



Paypal run the checkout for the site and as we found out the hard way (lost first site and 6months of sales for 180 days) do not offer services for canna related products. We still offer paypal but not through the paypal checkout provided by the site. This is also the reason for no bud picks on the site.

Im not sure how you managed to end up with the site provider on live chat though?

Apologies for the experience, definitely dont want anyway leaving feeling bummed out!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Hey man, thanks for the intrest....
> 
> It does say to use the contact button before placing an order on the main page, if this is not clear ill have to change it. (Any and all feedback welcome)
> 
> ...


the link “ please use the contact option….” does not work for me.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Mar 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Dunno about that.
> 
> i tested positive last Tuesday and every day since lol.
> 
> ...





conor c said:


> Idk bout cbd i did try eating a bit of bud as i heard thca potentially helps as well cant say how ineffective or effective it was mind you hardly a scientific approach but cant hurt i figured


Doesn’t mean you can’t catch it, it means the cbd/thc stops you getting pneumonia etc. Link below

Exact same symptoms for me and not vaccinated tho but lost my sense of smell completely. Even now 2 months after it’s not 100% and some days it can disappear again.

Didn’t feel like a natural virus. It’s progression was random and disjointed. Most flu/colds start with sore throat and progress in a linear way.

Covid seemed to jump all over the shot. Day 7 infected for me is when I started sneezing and got a runny nose.

Those Cheeky fuckers messing with viruses in labs. (Most countries do it) just one fucked up lol




https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7987002/



@Dr.Amber Trichome

Masks still in place in Scotland. Yet we have a higher infection rate per a capita than England which has been mask free for months…


----------



## MarsHydrofactory (Mar 21, 2022)

The St. Patrick's Day sale has begun on mars hydro eBay UK. It will last until 28th this month. Every week, there will be some items in the promotion.

Now, these items are in promotion: TSW 2000, TS 3000, SP 150, SP 3000, FC 4800, FC 6500, FC8000, FC-E 6500, FC-E 8000, grow tent.
Click the item for the details. : order over 500.00 GBP can get an extra random gift. hope you enjoy it


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 21, 2022)

I can't believe a hydro shop advertise on the fkg envelopes they post out to you/me. 
If you don't want GROW INSANE shown to your postman it's maybe best to avoid them. 
I'm not looking to be a prick but I think that's beyond stupidity  I'm not fkg happy at that.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I can't believe a hydro shop advertise on the fkg envelopes they post out to you/me.
> If you don't want GROW INSANE shown to your postman it's maybe best to avoid them.
> I'm not looking to be a prick but I think that's beyond stupidity  I'm not fkg happy at that.


To be honest I’ve never noticed it as I order from them.

but they’re hardly a hydro store they just sell components for hydro setups.

send me a DM buddy normally I just open the bright green envelope and grab what’s inside lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the link “ please use the contact option….” does not work for me.


I have had a play around and hopefully its much clearer now, the menu icon is at the top of the page, with contact us, if you click this link it will bring up the message box!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 21, 2022)

So what are the mars LeDs saying, i see them about quite abit, loving the look of the lumatek ones, anyone using them? 

@jondamon what are you using?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 21, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> So what are the mars LeDs saying, i see them about quite abit, loving the look of the lumatek ones, anyone using them?
> 
> @jondamon what are you using?


I’m using the MarsHydro FCE3000 over my 3x3 scrog.

put away the 400w HID setup for it and I’ve been impressed.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 21, 2022)

The thing to remember @Lemon king is that a room will generally run cooler with LED’s.

I’ve had to block off my intakes for winter/cold running using LED’s, normally with HPS I would just use the fan controller to control the temps.

but with LED it’s use the fan controller and block the intakes and I’m using a tubular heater too to keep temps up where I want them.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 21, 2022)

To run 650w of led costs me 950w/1kw (per hour) the lack of heat makes controlling humidity difficult so I need a dehumidifier and sometimes a tube heater just to maintain 26/27c and 57/62% rh

The radiated heat from HID is missed by me, even in the summer it wasn't a problem I just left the fan running constant slow if the temps went above a preset 26/27c the fan kicks in at a higher speed.

I can only imagine how good they'd be in a warm climate but in my cool and humid af climate I've a financial penalty with led that didn't have with Hid.

I like them but im not sure the price is justified over hid.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> To run 650w of led costs me 950w/1kw (per hour) the lack of heat makes controlling humidity difficult so I need a dehumidifier and sometimes a tube heater just to maintain 26/27c and 57/62% rh
> 
> The radiated heat from HID is missed by me, even in the summer it wasn't a problem I just left the fan running constant slow if the temps went above a preset 26/27c the fan kicks in at a higher speed.
> 
> ...


Longevity of the boards etc is what will or won’t cut it for me.

the cost of an HID bulb £20 per year approx

That means an LED would need to keep performing for around 10-15 years to make it a viable replacement.

if an LED lasts less than this then it’s cheaper to stick with HID replacing bulbs once a year.


----------



## conor c (Mar 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> were you guys vaccinated?
> sorry to hear you were both ill!
> i heard UK is getting hit now with the Stealth omni B2.
> no one is masked up here anymore and from previous waves, we get hit right after you, i truly hope not. People around here finally took the masks off in public . Spread will be like wildfire here if it hits.


Lol am i fuck i am for everything else its pointless for covid imo so i aint i aint suffering for it either mate cheers no major after effects either yet at least i reckon i sound


----------



## conor c (Mar 21, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Doesn’t mean you can’t catch it, it means the cbd/thc stops you getting pneumonia etc. Link below
> 
> Exact same symptoms for me and not vaccinated tho but lost my sense of smell completely. Even now 2 months after it’s not 100% and some days it can disappear again.
> 
> ...


Its cos we dont stay away or socially distance the same possibly idk thats just a guess not talking for everyone but alot of scots for sure plus theres also that f you dont tell us whit tae do attitude that runs through us all imo with us it's a tad stronger so maybe this why its so high numbers wise idk ?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its cos we dont stay away or socially distance the same possibly idk thats just a guess not talking for everyone but alot of scots for sure plus theres also that f you dont tell us whit tae do attitude that runs through us all imo with us it's a tad stronger so maybe this why its so high numbers wise idk ?


On Monday the requirements to self isolate go bye bye and if you want any LFT’s then you have to pay for them.

let’s see if Nicola imposes the same as this is coming straight from Westminster lol.

I personally feel like we’ve been lied to the whole way through.

i got my 2 shots for “normality” normality didn’t come so I said fuck off to any more boosters.

Noticed on the news today it says “spring” boosters available to the vulnerable and the over 75’s.

It makes me laugh because the vaccine manufacturers have even said that they don’t work with Omicron variants and the omi’s are most prevalent now lmao.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 22, 2022)

Me and mine didnt get any of them.....we all still here.

I recommend YouTube sensation Dr john Campbell for excellent impartial information


----------



## jondamon (Mar 23, 2022)

Thinning out begins tomorrow.

because god damn they need it lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Thinning out begins tomorrow.
> 
> because god damn they need it lol.
> View attachment 5106857View attachment 5106858


Ooooof she's a bushy old girl


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 24, 2022)

here's me zushi after I trimmed em up, not seen them for a few days now will take some more snaps 2morro, height is gonna be an issue this run me thinks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Mar 24, 2022)

That hps is like a mini sun in the tent lol


----------



## jondamon (Mar 25, 2022)

Thinning Stage one complete.

The plan is to raise the entirety of both plants “skirts” to meet the front and look pretty similar right through underneath. 

I have removed a lot of large leaves and thinned out the straggly small growth. 

Given a quick super crop to level the canopy and I’ll do a bit more on Sunday.




The BG41 clones have rooted into their coco pots




A bit too early for me yet so seeing as there’s absolutely zero yellowing on the leaves I’ve cut them and stuck them in root riot cubes that I picked up on eBay to root again. I will continue doing this until I’m a few weeks away from Harvest so that I don’t end up having to light 4 plants with an additional 200w of power at this expensive time until it’s absolutely necessary.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 27, 2022)

Thinning stage 2 complete. 

Stage 3 will be on Wednesday. Then possibly complete the last bit on Friday.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2022)

Hows everyone this morning?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 30, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Hows everyone this morning?


Yeah good man how about you?

i popped into the room last night to see if I needed to do anything (empty runoff or refill etc) didn’t need to do anything so I snapped a couple of pics.

day 20 of 12/12 - third stage of thinning will be done tonight.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 30, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Hows everyone this morning?


I'm fine thanks, how are you?
Things are running like clockwork. 


The clones are kept for potential mothers and the vegging plants will be getting cloned in a week or so for my next run.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 30, 2022)

Dam them girls are happy!


----------



## jondamon (Mar 30, 2022)

Stage 3 of thinning out.

Final thinning out on Friday and then I’ll stop.

EC I’ve reduced slightly to 1.2 and increased feeding to 3x a day.


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 31, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Stage 3 of thinning out.
> 
> Final thinning out on Friday and then I’ll stop.
> 
> ...


I see some empty space in the screen...did these have a shorter veg? Do you ever run 4 pots in that space?


----------



## jondamon (Mar 31, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> I see some empty space in the screen...did these have a shorter veg? Do you ever run 4 pots in that space?


Used to do 4 plants in the space without screen. 

Yes there is some empty space.

Slightly shorter veg through the screen as I just wanted to get them flowering so that I can redesign my scrog framing etc to incorporate a tray layer as per pic.

also topped these a lot more than last time.

But also thinning out has created some areas of space.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 31, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> I see some empty space in the screen...did these have a shorter veg? Do you ever run 4 pots in that space?


This was 4 plants under a 400w HPS this was the last 4 plant run I did.

2x critical +
1x white siberian
1x eleven roses.

used some trellis net and bamboo to create a mini scrog for each plant.

Imo a little too crowded really for their size in the end. Had lots of over hang etc that probably wasn’t receiving the best amount of light.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 31, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> I see some empty space in the screen...did these have a shorter veg? Do you ever run 4 pots in that space?


Here’s a better shot across the canopy.

as you can see the angle previously exacerbates the space in the screen lol.


had to throw my tubular heater onto constant today and slow the fan a little more thanks to this fucking March snow lol.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 1, 2022)

Some pics from last night.

need to refill the res tonight ready for my wave maker to arrive tomorrow as the small Hailea HX1500 isn’t cutting it as a mixing pump for the res.





This is day 22 of 12/12 feeding 3x a day during lights on.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 3, 2022)

Couple of dark pics from yesterday as I was putting my wave maker into my room ready for fitting last night (which I did) and it’s a great mixer. I could see the current travelling around the reservoir as I placed it to one side to make a circular current while still facing up to agitate the mix better.


----------



## conor c (Apr 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Couple of dark pics from yesterday as I was putting my wave maker into my room ready for fitting last night (which I did) and it’s a great mixer. I could see the current travelling around the reservoir as I placed it to one side to make a circular current while still facing up to agitate the mix better.
> View attachment 5112435View attachment 5112436


They coming along nicely mate


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 3, 2022)

Looking good! That 4 plant looked really nice, some very nice big tops on there !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Used to do 4 plants in the space without screen.
> 
> Yes there is some empty space.
> 
> ...


That’s a nice drawing. I am interested to see how it comes out. I am getting ready to build a scrog frame with stretcher bars and thinking about incorporating 4 triangle shelves on the back 2 corners to hold one gallon smart pots but it might be a bit if a stretch in a 4 by 4 tent. Good luck with your project.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a nice drawing. I am interested to see how it comes out. I am getting ready to build a scrog frame with stretcher bars and thinking about incorporating 4 triangle shelves on the back 2 corners to hold one gallon smart pots but it might be a bit if a stretch in a 4 by 4 tent. Good luck with your project.


Thanks Doc.

it shouldnt be too hard and I will most likely build it in situ too as I’ll be able to hang the scrog from the lighting to make sure it’s centred to the light and then build up the frame to meet the screen.

It will start as the scrog with 4 long legs down to the floor

then I will cut everything in to place as it will be suspended from the lighting panel as I’m doing it (using the LED panel and ratchets as an up and down leverage to get my heights etc.


should be superb once done and my garland drip try will sit across the middle and effectively lift everything up a bit higher as I’ve got the head room and it will be easier on my back for working lol.

Got all the connectors etc that I need.

When I get closer to the time of fitting I will pop out and buy a a few 2m lengths of 20mm PVC pipe which is a 5min drive away.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 3, 2022)

My mother clones are rooting nicely. 

And I've taken some other for the next run. 
As luck would have it I won a pack of gsc gelato. 
I feel like the cat that got the cream


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> My mother clones are rooting nicely.
> View attachment 5112634
> And I've taken some other for the next run. View attachment 5112637
> As luck would have it I won a pack of gsc gelato.
> I feel like the cat that got the cream


Here mate this is lethal. Are you purposely taking clones from flowering plants to get the insane clone material that comes with it. I’ve never had much luck doing the monster crop clones or revegging but it makes for nice logic for mothers 

very nice clean setup


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

Never been here for a long while but had a flick through the latest posts and there’s some nice work here atm.

I prefer this site to the U.K. one but it is majority U.S and Canada on here.
gonna make a point of popping in here more often. 

it’s interesting the crack with clones atm. I’ve been looking for and been offered some of the American stuff that’s been phenohunted from multiple packs in the U.K.
Among these was a jealousy clone for £500, I mean I dunno what to make of that, it’s not necessarily the £500 outlay for the genetics, it’s the fact that it could easy die in transit and if you’re only buying one then you’ve only got one shot at it. I’d feel much more comfortable if it was 3 and it was just a set fee for the actual genetics and u weren’t relying on Royal Mail and the resilience of one clone.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Never been here for a long while but had a flick through the latest posts and there’s some nice work here atm.
> 
> I prefer this site to the U.K. one but it is majority U.S and Canada on here.
> gonna make a point of popping in here more often.
> ...



a clone is only worth whatever you’re willing to pay for it.

Like I’ve mentioned previously with no way in the U.K. to prove lineage etc such as through DNA or whatever the USA use, how can you be sure you haven’t been taken for a ride.

That kind of money for a clone I would want to keep it around forever and I would expect it to grow moonrocks for buds lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Here mate this is lethal. Are you purposely taking clones from flowering plants to get the insane clone material that comes with it. I’ve never had much luck doing the monster crop clones or revegging but it makes for nice logic for mothers
> 
> very nice clean setup


Hi there buddy, they're only for potential mothers being in flower they take ages to grow out so I've a chance to finish flowering the current crop dry them and taste them, if they're good I'll clone them again to flower for the next again run, I'm already working on the run after this one with clones in the bubbler above. 
I'm working/planning 2 runs behind oh the joys of pheno hunting


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> a clone is only worth whatever you’re willing to pay for it.
> 
> Like I’ve mentioned previously with no way in the U.K. to prove lineage etc such as through DNA or whatever the USA use, how can you be sure you haven’t been taken for a ride.
> 
> That kind of money for a clone I would want to keep it around forever and I would expect it to grow moonrocks for buds lol.


All that is advertised is that it is a clone that was phenohunted from multiple packs here in the U.K. So the wedding cake I can get isn’t the same as the wedding cake that jungleboys phenohunted. It’s just someone else’s favourite pheno from those females.

I tend to offset the expenses against what I used to spend on cannabis. Doesn’t sting As much that way hahaha. So it’s only 2 ozs of fire Uk bud which I smoke in about 3 weeks. But it’s still expensive.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Apr 3, 2022)

lurking in here man some nice work being done well done all


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Hi there buddy, they're only for potential mothers being in flower they take ages to grow out so I've a chance to finish flowering the current crop dry them and taste them, if they're good I'll clone them again to flower for the next again run, I'm already working on the run after this one with clones in the bubbler above.
> I'm working/planning 2 runs behind oh the joys of pheno hunting


This is gonna be my new technique. Honestly mate just seeing this post gave me a brainwave. Thanks so much! Haha! You’ve inspired me

I’m gonna practise the monster crop clones and utilise their long slow drawn out transition back into veg, to allow my flowering plants to finish and dry, before planting smallish monstercropped plants back into the flowering tent, ready to go wild with tops.

I’m trying to have small veg/clone/mother space and a large flowering space, all while trying to keep 6 or less flowering plants.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

This is my current grow, at various stages. Re running 2 phenos of fried ice cream and 4 fem champagne papi, both by lit farms.



This is in a 2mx1m with 2 hlg 350r and a 600w hps/10kmh. I’m gonna get a 1.5x3m and another 2 350r for summer and ditch the hid altogether. Can’t wait til this is finished so I can refurb the space again lmao.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> This is gonna be my new technique. Honestly mate just seeing this post gave me a brainwave. Thanks so much! Haha! You’ve inspired me
> 
> I’m gonna practise the monster crop clones and utilise their long slow drawn out transition back into veg, to allow my flowering plants to finish and dry, before planting smallish monstercropped plants back into the flowering tent, ready to go wild with tops.
> 
> I’m trying to have small veg/clone/mother space and a large flowering space, all while trying to keep 6 or less flowering plants.


I get by quite well with just a clone tent and a 5x5, using the monster clone method saves me a lot of work/effort/money that might well go straight into the bin if it's not a keeper.

Minimum work with genetics carried over.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I get by quite well with just a clone tent and a 5x5, using the monster clone method saves me a lot of work/effort/money that might well go straight into the bin if it's not a keeper.
> View attachment 5112670
> Minimum work with genetics carried over.


Do you do anything special when it comes to looking after them during propagation? Any tips? I’ve allways had bad success rate taking clones too far into flower. You look like you’ve got it nailed there my man!


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Do you do anything special when it comes to looking after them during propagation? Any tips? I’ve allways had bad success rate taking clones too far into flower. You look like you’ve got it nailed there my man!


I treat them in a similar way to regular clones, I wet the coco then put them into a heated propagator for about week or so before removing the lid, I initially have the lid closed for 2/3 days then open the vent and prop up the lid about 1/1.5" for another 4/5 days then remove it, after removing the lid I left it plugged in for a bit heat.
They're kept out of direct light (2x T5s) they were in the same spot as my fresh clones. 
Low light, some heat and humidity and they'll root.

A rough idea of time frame difference. 





Monster clone V Regular clone time difference


The smaller plant was cut/cloned after sexing plants on January 8th It's a long way to go re vegging. The bigger plant was cut/cloned from same plant only the plant was allowed to re veg first before cloning it again, that was on 27th of January. Today the smaller plant is 48 days old...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## jondamon (Apr 5, 2022)

Day 27 of 12/12

EC 1.2
pH6
Barneys farm Blue Gelato 41 x2 from seed x4 clones 2 of each 
Some blue starting to come through on the BG41(2) plant.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 6, 2022)

Evening all....



Bluchi #4 
Blue cheese x biker kush bx blue cheese 
(50/50 pheno)
Number #4 has a 50:50 blend of both parents when it comes to terps. Great bud structure and twice the yield of #2. Another potensial keeper. 

Bred by @londoncitygenetics2
Pheno hunted @merlinsflowers


----------



## jondamon (Apr 6, 2022)

Took a couple of nice pictures tonight.

Just thought the canopy looked pretty good lol.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Apr 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Took a couple of nice pictures tonight.
> 
> Just thought the canopy looked pretty good lol.
> 
> ...


Looking very nice can't wait to see tasty


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 7, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Evening all, how are we?
> 
> Apologies for my recent quietness got caught up in boris insta crackdown and LCG took a major hit....
> 
> ...


I might have one of they elusive phenos? 

They're about 45 days +/-


----------



## jondamon (Apr 7, 2022)

Those recut clones are beginning to root now.

2 out of 4 so far.

just cut and plant into root riot cubes inside a prop. Lol.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Apr 8, 2022)

First ever run of autos, went with 8 x skittles, also have 2 x white widow and 2 x purple bud (photoperiod) for next run.
Starting some training early on the auto’s to get thr canopy spread out, could get a little tight in the 4x4. Got room for another 4x4 which is coming soon. Plan on running both tents, one for veg with some added auto other with photoperiods of diffrent varieties


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 8, 2022)

Possibly....are the buds turning purple/blue also? 

(I did see some plants in another photo of yours and thought they looked very similar to the blue pheno)

Super duper frosty....this is the first time i have seen them under LED and they look great, nice one!

Going to need a smoke report in the comming days/weeks !!


----------



## jondamon (Apr 8, 2022)

Just dumping some pics. lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 9, 2022)

Zushi at 34 days, smelling very fruity like blue raspberry and getting greasy to the touch


----------



## jondamon (Apr 9, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5115821View attachment 5115822View attachment 5115823View attachment 5115824View attachment 5115826
> Zushi at 34 days, smelling very fruity like blue raspberry and getting greasy to the touch


Looking lovely bud.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5115821View attachment 5115822View attachment 5115823View attachment 5115824View attachment 5115826
> Zushi at 34 days, smelling very fruity like blue raspberry and getting greasy to the touch


Wow. That looks so good!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks lads there's deffo a difference between the led and hps, the led grown seem healthier, more frosty and more terpy too and the light seems to be penetrating the lower buds better! Led for the win!!! This adjustawing hellion led is the bollocks


----------



## jondamon (Apr 11, 2022)

Few more from last night.

Day 32 of 12/12.

Roots are more than Established on the clones. Will get them to green up a little more and then evaluate if I need to reclone them again based on time frame.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 11, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Few more from last night.
> 
> Day 32 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


It’s looking nice mate!

The tray your clones are in caught my eye what size is it?

I was going to make a capillary tray yesterday for my mother clones but couldn't find a tray that ticked all the boxes, they're in small pots so they'll be a pia to hand feed soon.

A little capillary tray will only require filling a couple times a week it'll save me a bit of work.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It’s looking nice mate!
> 
> The tray your clones are in caught my eye what size is it?
> 
> ...


Got it from B&Q mate. Just their mini propagator lol. About £5 I think maybe less lol.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 11, 2022)

Couple of pics to help judge the size @Star Dog 

i can measure it later if you want exacting dimensions.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 11, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Got it from B&Q mate. Just their mini propagator lol. About £5 I think maybe less lol.


Ideal there's a bq in the city, I need something that's not going to take up too much space.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Ideal there's a bq in the city, I need something that's not going to take up too much space.


No worries buddy.

like I say it’s only one of their cheap small ones.


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 11, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Evening all....
> 
> View attachment 5114245
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. How much for a pack?


----------



## conor c (Apr 11, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Few more from last night.
> 
> Day 32 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


Healthy wee roots right there


----------



## conor c (Apr 11, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> That looks awesome. How much for a pack?


I looked 70 quid fems only i cant see how many is in a pack on there site tho


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> I looked 70 quid fems only i cant see how many is in a pack on there site tho


Theres 11 seeds per pack and they are all regular sex seeds, it seems the that box was disabled when disabled checkout service however i see it has now been listed in the main text!


----------



## conor c (Apr 12, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Theres 11 seeds per pack and they are all regular sex seeds, it seems the that box was disabled when disabled checkout service however i see it has now been listed in the main text!


Awesome thanks for clearing that up


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

Why am I getting brown spots ?
i have no bugs/pests
Ph is perfect 6.4
Humidity is 55%
Temps are 26 degrees Celsius

light was closer but I moved them higher do you think the light being close cause it ?


help!
It happened on my last grow too
But I had 556g from 4 plants under a viparspectra xs4000 and it was amazing weed.
I’m using the same light but I’ve added Mars sp150 and a viparspectra p600 for extra watts.

apart from the brown spots they are growing really fast I notice it daily and how fat they’re getting. The one furthest along is only 4 weeks in flower I think possibly 5 weeks. Hairs are mostly white still
And very thick so I guess she’s got a while yet.
The trichomes are a really nice purple pink.
obviously they’re clear this early on but it’ll look amazing seeing the cloudy pink amber I’ve never had that before

they are all purple punch autos by fast buds
Apart from the smallest one that’s a green crack.

Ive grown as a hobbyist and for personal use for many years I have good knowledge and get good yeilds.


thanks in advance


----------



## conor c (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Why am I getting brown spots ?
> i have no bugs/pests
> Ph is perfect 6.4
> Humidity is 55%
> ...


If you sure everythings perfect environment and pest wise could be leaf spot of some variety its a fungal infection alot of plants can get if not that a calcium deficiency maybe if pests aint the problem ph is ok temps ok etc my first thought myself would be calcium cos that can cause brown spot things?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Why am I getting brown spots ?
> i have no bugs/pests
> Ph is perfect 6.4
> Humidity is 55%
> ...


With the brown spots appearing at the top of the plant only (is that right?) I would be leaning towards immobile nutrient issues.

Immobile nutrients include calcium (Ca), boron (B), chlorine (Cl), cobalt (Co), copper (Cu), iron (Fe), manganese (Mn), molybdenum (Mo), silicon (Si), sulfur (S) and zinc (Zn). Deficiencies of immobile nutrients show symptoms first in younger leaves. These nutrients do not translocate to new growing areas as needed.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

I use all this.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> With the brown spots appearing at the top of the plant only (is that right?) I would be leaning towards immobile nutrient issues.
> 
> Immobile nutrients include calcium (Ca), boron (B), chlorine (Cl), cobalt (Co), copper (Cu), iron (Fe), manganese (Mn), molybdenum (Mo), silicon (Si), sulfur (S) and zinc (Zn). Deficiencies of immobile nutrients show symptoms first in younger leaves. These nutrients do not translocate to new growing areas as needed.


Its randomly distributed on most of the plants it’s not a lot but it’s enough that it catches my eye. I’d say more near the tops Though it’s been getting more noticeable last few days…

I don’t want something going wrong in the final
Stretch lol I’ve checked for pests I’ve cleaned tent out with isopropyl alcohol it’s a clean grow room. 
no shoes are allowed on or anything lol I treat it like a food product. 
can mould occur at such low humidity. It doesn’t exceed more than 55%

so I’ll add the immobile minerals/nutes on top of the nutrients I’m using ?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Its randomly distributed on most of the plants it’s not a lot but it’s enough that it catches my eye. I’d say more near the tops Though it’s been getting more noticeable last few days…
> 
> I don’t want something going wrong in the final
> Stretch lol I’ve checked for pests I’ve cleaned tent out with isopropyl alcohol it’s a clean grow room.
> ...



Personally I like to keep my RH below 55% during flower as depending upon where your gauge is located it could be more or less RH you can also get microclimates between leaf surfaces too which can cause issues with mould.

however up to now I don’t see anything worrying in relation to mould.

How much PK13/14 have you been using for how long during flower?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> I use all this.


Also why have you got the Canna Calmag and the vitalink?

How often have you been giving Calmag?

What’s your source water EC and what’s the EC of your nutrients when you feed? And how often are you feeding versus using plain water?


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Personally I like to keep my RH below 55% during flower as depending upon where your gauge is located it could be more or less RH you can also get microclimates between leaf surfaces too which can cause issues with mould.
> 
> however up to now I don’t see anything worrying in relation to mould.
> 
> How much PK13/14 have you been using for how long during flower?


Humidity doesn’t go more than 55% that’s with lights off during lights on it can go about 38-45%

pk 13/14 I used for one week so far on the most purple one 7.5ml per 5 litres.

I usually feed every other water.
EC 1.2-1.3 

i buy ashbeck spring water from Tesco it’s source ph is 6.4.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Also why have you got the Canna Calmag and the vitalink?
> 
> How often have you been giving Calmag?
> 
> What’s your source water EC and what’s the EC of your nutrients when you feed? And how often are you feeding versus using plain water?


I was using vita link before I got the canna calmag. I use calmag with every feed


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Humidity doesn’t go more than 55% that’s with lights off during lights on it can go about 38-45%
> 
> pk 13/14 I used for one week so far on the most purple one 7.5ml per 5 litres.
> 
> ...


You’re using bottled water?

you do realise this usually has a fair amount of salt in it.

do you know what it’s EC is?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> I was using vita link before I got the canna calmag. I use calmag with every feed


Why do you use it every feed?

what has happened over your grows for you to use it every time?


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Why am I getting brown spots ?
> i have no bugs/pests
> Ph is perfect 6.4
> Humidity is 55%
> ...


It looks like Calcium deficiency to me. I have had issues with it. I think it has something to do with LED lighting, but can't be sure. From what I understand if the plant is showing the deficiency now that means it actually became deficient a few weeks prior.

My plan to fix it on my next grow is to use a little Calcium Chloride on a weekly basis from the start of flowering, my thinking is prevention. According to my water company there is very little natural Calcium in my tap water and the plants obviously need it, so it makes sense to give them a little.

Calcium Chloride is super cheap, water soluble and directly available to the plant.

What medium are they in and what are you feeding them?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> It looks like Calcium deficiency to me. I have had issues with it. I think it has something to do with LED lighting, but can't be sure. From what I understand if the plant is showing the deficiency now that means it actually became deficient a few weeks prior.
> 
> My plan to fix it on my next grow is to use a little Calcium Chloride on a weekly basis from the start of flowering, my thinking is prevention. According to my water company there is very little natural Calcium in my tap water and the plants obviously need it, so it makes sense to give them a little.
> 
> ...


Those spots aren’t Ca def unfortunately Speedy.

Ca def spots begin as pale white/yellow blemishes that then develop into more uniform red dots.

Edit

I know because I used to suffer it for a long time as my source water has very little Ca in it thanks to living in wales lol.

i now use soft water nutes and add additional Calmag to combat it.

Although I run very weak nutrients compared to some others using coco which could have exacerbated the problem but anytime i increase my input feed above 1.5 I get tip burn followed by other issues.


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> I use all this.


I use Tomorite, a £1.99 bag of Epsom Salt and a 1kg bag of Calcium Chloride. I am spending about £10 a year on nutes.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> You’re using bottled water?
> 
> you do realise this usually has a fair amount of salt in it.
> 
> do you know what it’s EC is?


Yes EC is electrical charge/conductivity the higher the salt the higher the reading via EC pen.

it’s not a cheap pen I use either it’s blue lab…

i use normal amount of cal mag throughout feed until flower than I use half the amount.I’ve only ever started using cal mag last few grows before this i was using organic amendments which just stank so needed a change. I’ve never had a big problem with growing.

bottles water yes salt content (sodium)can be high but I adjust this accordingly flushing with a ph adjusted tap water.

what stupid mistake am I doing ?


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Those spots aren’t Ca def unfortunately Speedy.
> 
> Ca def spots begin as pale white/yellow blemishes that then develop into more uniform red dots.
> 
> ...


I was looking at this pic...

Is that not Ca def?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Yes EC is electrical charge/conductivity the higher the salt the higher the reading via EC pen.
> 
> it’s not a cheap pen I use either it’s blue lab…
> 
> ...


Using bottled water imo is a no no.

What’s your tap water like?

Also chlorine is an immobile nutrient that is used by plants.

could be your seeing issues with Chlorine availability.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> It looks like Calcium deficiency to me. I have had issues with it. I think it has something to do with LED lighting, but can't be sure. From what I understand if the plant is showing the deficiency now that means it actually became deficient a few weeks prior.
> 
> My plan to fix it on my next grow is to use a little Calcium Chloride on a weekly basis from the start of flowering, my thinking is prevention. According to my water company there is very little natural Calcium in my tap water and the plants obviously need it, so it makes sense to give them a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I was looking at this pic...
> 
> 
> Is that not Ca def?


Which pic? You’ve quoted me lol.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Using bottled water imo is a no no.
> 
> What’s your tap water like?
> 
> ...


I’ll just use tap water it’s not too bad tbh 7.5 ph is what it comes out as it’s medium/hard water around here.


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Which pic? You’ve quoted me lol.


Sorry, for some reason it didn't add the pic. Fixed it now.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

Another thing Sam.

around week 6 of flower I tend to start backing off my nutes as the plants tend to use less nutrients the closer to finishing they get.

You’re using Terra nutes so I’m assuming you’re in soil?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Sorry, for some reason it didn't add the pic. Fixed it now.


No that’s not Calcium.

let me see if I can find some of my own to show you.

brb.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Using bottled water imo is a no no.
> 
> What’s your tap water like?
> 
> ...


I’ll just use tap water it’s not too bad tbh 


jondamon said:


> Another thing Sam.
> 
> around week 6 of flower I tend to start backing off my nutes as the plants tend to use less nutrients the closer to finishing they get.
> 
> You’re using Terra nutes so I’m assuming you’re in soil?


yeah canna terra professional plus. As soon as 6 week flower mark hits I’m flushing Or atleast introducing it. I found under led they are flowering faster than under hps. Best thing I’ve invested in.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> I’ll just use tap water it’s not too bad tbh
> 
> yeah canna terra professional plus. As soon as 6 week flower mark hits I’m flushing Or atleast introducing it. I found under led they are flowering faster than under hps. Best thing I’ve invested in.


What’s the EC of your tap water?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Sorry, for some reason it didn't add the pic. Fixed it now.


Sorry speedy I can’t find any of my own I’m thinking I may have posted them in someone else’s thread when trying to show them the beginning and progression of Ca def.

let me try searching for myself and then I’ll see what comes up.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

This is the best I could find @speedwell68 if you look at the pale dots they become red dots, then the leaf begins to yellow off and become necrotic.


As it progresses it yellows off like Mg def symptoms but without the interveinal chlorosis.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What’s the EC of your tap water?


0.7-0.9


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> 0.7-0.9


Holy fucking shit balls Batman!

And what’s the EC of your bottled water?

I’ll bet that doesn’t even taste nice when you drink it lol.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> 0.7-0.9


For reference my tap is 0.2.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

Mines not good water it’s hard water the tds ppm is 300 as well. I’m south coast of
Dorset.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> For reference my tap is 0.2.


How is yours so low ?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> ppm is 300 as well.


What is the bottled water?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> How is yours so low ?


Welsh water mate lol.

ask @Star Dog his is 0.0 as he’s Scotland. Lol.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> How is yours so low ?


Tend to find heavily populated areas (cities etc) often tend to have high EC water for a number of reasons.

for you it could be the area you live in and the water plants filtration systems as you’re close to the coast right?


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Tend to find heavily populated areas (cities etc) often tend to have high EC water for a number of reasons.
> 
> for you it could be the area you live in and the water plants filtration systems as you’re close to the coast right?


Yes Bournemouth lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What is the bottled water?


Tesco Ashbeck:

GH (general hardness): 35 - 55ppm

KH (carbonate hardness): 70 - 90 ppm

Tap water:

GH: 295 - 305 ppm

KH: 160 - 180ppm


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> Tesco Ashbeck:
> 
> GH (general hardness): 35 - 55ppm
> 
> ...


Ok.

So here’s what I would do for now.

I would cut some of your bottled water with your tap water. Approx 20% and then test the EC.

lay off the Calmag as your 20% tap water will definitely have a enough in it to sustain the plant along with your nutes.

This then gives you some Ca and Cl from the tap water.

keep up your normal feeding EC.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Ok.
> 
> So here’s what I would do for now.
> 
> ...


I shall try this thank you 


what EC do you aim for ?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> I shall try this thank you
> 
> 
> what EC do you aim for ?


Im coco so it’s not the same but I tend to not go above 1.5 but then I’m feeding between 2-5x a day pot size dependant.


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Im coco so it’s not the same but I tend to not go above 1.5 but then I’m feeding between 2-5x a day pot size dependant.


My EC is now 0.5 after doing what you said.
0.4% difference 
I’d say i added 25 % tap to the bottled


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

So doing this has lowered the salt Content basically lol if this fixes it I’ll be so happy it’s always the simple things.
I remember years ago I was feeding my plants with every water and it just locked up but I flushed and learnt to do it atleast every other feed or use amendments. I’m best with outdoor growing but where I moved it’s not private… indoors is better for the controlled environment less pests etc. just takes up a lot of room. One time I was 7’weeks deep into flower and got a letter for a housing check I’ve never took down a whole grow so fast before I had 24 hours to take down 2 tents and somehow move eight x 70-120cm plants somewhere or risk chopping early. So we hired a removal van and put them
All on there lol

all that for fucking fire alarm checks that took
5 mins max.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> My EC is now 0.5 after doing what you said.
> 0.4% difference
> I’d say i added 25 % tap to the bottled


That’s more workable and you’ve got Ca and chlorine which I think you may have either been over doing the Calmag or seeing issues with the lack Cl.


----------



## conor c (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Welsh water mate lol.
> 
> ask @Star Dog his is 0.0 as he’s Scotland. Lol.


I see the connection possibly from what i hear wales gets a fair bit of rain too all i know is rarely stops where im at lol and as you said the more people in the place you live the higher the ec for the most part chances are unless you lucky id say


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> I see the connection possibly from what i hear wales gets a fair bit of rain too all i know is rarely stops where im at lol and as you said the more people in the place you live the higher the ec for the most part chances are unless you lucky id say


Rain mate?

you know the biblical story where it rained for 40 days and 40 nights?

That’s still the best fucking summer I remember  lmao.


----------



## conor c (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Rain mate?
> 
> you know the biblical story where it rained for 40 days and 40 nights?
> 
> That’s still the best fucking summer I remember  lmao.


Lol i know the feeling as per its pissing it even right now


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 12, 2022)

A couple of Bluchi pics...



I've been messing around with manual settings they're a bit better.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> A couple of Bluchi pics...
> View attachment 5117270
> View attachment 5117271
> View attachment 5117272
> I've been messing around with manual settings they're a bit better.


Looking great!
I’ll be interested to know how it smokes. I’ve seen it a bit recently and love anything cheese.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 12, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Looking great!
> I’ll be interested to know how it smokes. I’ve seen it a bit recently and love anything cheese.


Me to lol, I love a nice bit of cheese it's a great smoke, it's not very popular these days for some reason? 
It's on my shortlist of phenos to hunt. 

I'm doing a bluchi dairy I'll report my thoughts on the flavour. 





London city genetics Bluchi


Sprouted on the 18th Nov Topped on 22nd. Dec Flipped on the 25th December. Waiting to determine sex.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Apr 12, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> This is my current grow, at various stages. Re running 2 phenos of fried ice cream and 4 fem champagne papi, both by lit farms.
> 
> View attachment 5112663View attachment 5112664View attachment 5112665View attachment 5112667View attachment 5112668View attachment 5112669
> 
> This is in a 2mx1m with 2 hlg 350r and a 600w hps/10kmh. I’m gonna get a 1.5x3m and another 2 350r for summer and ditch the hid altogether. Can’t wait til this is finished so I can refurb the space again lmao.


I grow with the hlg350r’s nice bit of kit, looking to get that new blackbird, maybe got the name wrong but its a beast and worth the little extra


----------



## samtheman08 (Apr 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> That’s more workable and you’ve got Ca and chlorine which I think you may have either been over doing the Calmag or seeing issues with the lack Cl.


thank you


----------



## jondamon (Apr 12, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> thank you


Don’t thank me just yet lol. 

make sure you know where is currently affected so you can track if it’s still progressing or whether it’s not to see if it’s helping.

I’m just giving you what I would honestly try myself.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> A couple of Bluchi pics...
> View attachment 5117270
> View attachment 5117271
> View attachment 5117272
> I've been messing around with manual settings they're a bit better.


Beautiful dark green color. That looks so
Good


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2022)

My tap water is 00.ec. Wales too.


----------



## conor c (Apr 13, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> My tap water is 00.ec. Wales too.


Nice thats great


----------



## conor c (Apr 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Me to lol, I love a nice bit of cheese it's a great smoke, it's not very popular these days for some reason?
> It's on my shortlist of phenos to hunt.
> 
> I'm doing a bluchi dairy I'll report my thoughts on the flavour.
> ...


Its down to stardawg sells more ig and even tho its not low odour at all cheese out reeks it i think sadly that was a factor too hence the change is my guess i prefer cheese over stardawg myself plus alot of the underground markets hype stuff as well now too


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Me to lol, I love a nice bit of cheese it's a great smoke, it's not very popular these days for some reason?
> It's on my shortlist of phenos to hunt.
> 
> I'm doing a bluchi dairy I'll report my thoughts on the flavour.
> ...


I love me some cheese too. Hard to find these days. Would love a clone but gotta know the right folk.

Maybe it’s to do with how damn smelly it is? Idk lol


----------



## conor c (Apr 13, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I love me some cheese too. Hard to find these days. Would love a clone but gotta know the right folk.
> 
> Maybe it’s to do with how damn smelly it is? Idk lol


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## jondamon (Apr 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its down to stardawg sells more ig and even tho its not low odour at all cheese out reeks it i think sadly that was a factor too hence the change is my guess i prefer cheese over stardawg myself plus alot of the underground markets hype stuff as well now too


I can hold my hands up here and say I’ve never once tried Star Dawg.

i guess that’s because I’ve been self sufficient since 2009.

couple that with growing what I want rather than being lumped with whatever the current “dealer” deems as a quick seller lol.

i usually stick to tried and tested breeders (namely dinafem) and then throwing the occasional freebie in the mix to see what other genetics are like etc.


----------



## conor c (Apr 13, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I can hold my hands up here and say I’ve never once tried Star Dawg.
> 
> i guess that’s because I’ve been self sufficient since 2009.
> 
> ...


Its like chem 4 mostly imo


----------



## conor c (Apr 13, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I can hold my hands up here and say I’ve never once tried Star Dawg.
> 
> i guess that’s because I’ve been self sufficient since 2009.
> 
> ...


Its more all the big guys that grow for $$ they binned there cheese / bluecheese mums from all i heard


----------



## jondamon (Apr 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its like chem 4 mostly imo


Another unknown to me wtf is chem 4? Lmao.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 13, 2022)

I've disliked my star dog from 2-3rd week of flower, I've nearly cut them down on two occasions but decided it would be better to leave at least a couple of branches on each plant (2 plants) 
Big surprise the buds are crackers.

If it was cheese like I suppose could work with it.


----------



## conor c (Apr 13, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Another unknown to me wtf is chem 4? Lmao.


Ok you have chemdog you have chems sis chem d chem 1 to 4 there all chem strains its a family of weed pretty much they vary on some things but have alot of similarities theres so many hybrids from em etc now


----------



## jondamon (Apr 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Ok you have chemdog you have chems sis chem d chem 1 to 4 there all chem strains its a family of weed pretty much they vary on some things but have alot of similarities theres so many hybrids from em etc now


Notch that one up to one I’ve never tried aswell lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Apr 13, 2022)

Talking of cheese. Some of us may have proper Exo from the old days.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 13, 2022)

BG41 
Day 35 of 12/12
Twice a day feeding at 1.2.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 13, 2022)

I've been working on a capillary tray for my clone tent...
1x tray.
1x smart/aqua valve.
6x 3" mesh pots.
1x material for a top/table.
1x top hat grommet.
Some capillary matting, some 5mm pvc pipe and some black/white to cover it and keep out light.



A flooring tile made a perfect top its like corex only hard plastic.

perfect for the job it's light and very sturdy.

Now It just needs a reservoir and some plants, I'll sort that at the weekend and share it in the appropriate sections of the forum.

@jondamon looking lush mate


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 13, 2022)

@jondamon not had stardawg, how the hell did you miss that lol, to me it felt like it replaced Blue cheese commercially then came the cali bud phase....so whats your fave strain so far?

@Star Dog thats a nice little build, never used this method but really like the idea of each plant being able to drink what they like when needed.

@bazoomer dam youve been holding on to that one for a while!


----------



## jondamon (Apr 14, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> @jondamon not had stardawg, how the hell did you miss that lol, to me it felt like it replaced Blue cheese commercially then came the cali bud phase....so whats your fave strain so far?
> 
> @Star Dog thats a nice little build, never used this method but really like the idea of each plant being able to drink what they like when needed.
> 
> @bazoomer dam youve been holding on to that one for a while!


My favourite, I tend to grow at least once a year. DINAFEM critical+.

citrusy undertones dense nugs and between 70-95 days harvest time depending on pheno.

It was the single plant scrog I ran last time.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 14, 2022)

And because everyone loves a night shot 

BG41 just now


----------



## conor c (Apr 14, 2022)

jondamon said:


> My favourite, I tend to grow at least once a year. DINAFEM critical+.
> 
> citrusy undertones dense nugs and between 70-95 days harvest time depending on pheno.
> 
> ...


Ok mate well u ever try dinachem from them ? Thats chem 91 x guavachem if my memory serves me right on a side note mark from dinafem works for seedstockers now i loved there spg x blueberry cross among a few others they did have some good ones sadly i doubt they open back up hope i wrong tho


----------



## jondamon (Apr 14, 2022)

conor c said:


> Ok mate well u ever try dinachem from them ? Thats chem 91 x guavachem if my memory serves me right


Nah wasn’t on my list of triers lol.


----------



## conor c (Apr 14, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Nah wasn’t on my list of triers lol.


Fair doos mate tbh of the chem strains i prefer the original 91 chemdog some hybrids of the chem d are funky tho i was just curious cos u not tried any of this family and its the only one they did with it in there lineages as far as im aware


----------



## jondamon (Apr 14, 2022)

conor c said:


> Fair doos mate tbh of the chem strains i prefer the original 91 chemdog some hybrids of the chem d are funky tho i was just curious cos u not tried any of this family and its the only one they did with it in there lineages as far as im aware


My staple is critical+ from dinafem. Has been for a good 10 years.

gotta branch out a little more now though as I doubt we’ll be seeing much from dinafem for a while.


----------



## conor c (Apr 14, 2022)

jondamon said:


> My staple is critical+ from dinafem. Has been for a good 10 years.
> 
> gotta branch out a little more now though as I doubt we’ll be seeing much from dinafem for a while.


I liked the original from mr nice way back but dinafems was good too tho there critical cheese was nice too some folk knock it but i think critical has its place


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Apr 14, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its down to stardawg sells more ig and even tho its not low odour at all cheese out reeks it i think sadly that was a factor too hence the change is my guess i prefer cheese over stardawg myself plus alot of the underground markets hype stuff as well now too


Sadly this is what I experienced when I came home last. Horribly grown, bland stardog. 
A mate had some real exo and to put them side by side, the stardog was just laughable.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 14, 2022)

Clones recut tonight and planted in root riots again.

EC 1.1 now back up to 3x daily feeds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2022)

Scrog screen off for a minute to replace drip ring.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> My favourite, I tend to grow at least once a year. DINAFEM critical+.
> 
> citrusy undertones dense nugs and between 70-95 days harvest time depending on pheno.
> 
> ...


Very nice, i didnt grow any dinafem gear but did grow some hso gear, not too bad at all.

What type of high are you into?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its more all the big guys that grow for $$ they binned there cheese / bluecheese mums from all i heard


Too be fair blue cheese won the cup in 2006 and stardawg came in 20...14? Maybe later think people just fancied something new and perhaps most importantly stardawg just like bcheese can be grown poorly and still stink/taste of there respective terps....


----------



## jondamon (Apr 16, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Very nice, i didnt grow any dinafem gear but did grow some hso gear, not too bad at all.
> 
> What type of high are you into?


I like to get comatosed. Lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I like to get comatosed. Lol.


Ahh good, im very much into the heavy indica effects myself and selections always take this into consideration!

Whats been your faves outside of critical?


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2022)

Bloody merlins.b sent me this shot of bluchi, the image is professionally done, meaning all mine now look shite and i cant post any more pics haha... 

Taking good pics is defo an art!


----------



## jondamon (Apr 16, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Ahh good, im very much into the heavy indica effects myself and selections always take this into consideration!
> 
> Whats been your faves outside of critical?


Had a nice White Label White Ice.

G13 blueberry headband was a nice smoke but poor yield.

barneys Blue Cheese pheno a friend had was pretty good. (I Did a journal a while back “my room with some cheese”) so he could follow my methods to achieve 1gpw that grow was around 430g from the 400HPS 

Cheese - dinafem 
white Siberian - dinafem 
White Russian - serious seeds 

Ive tried quite a few especially when I was popping freebies to make up the 4 spaces in the room at the time etc.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 16, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Bloody merlins.b sent me this shot of bluchi, the image is professionally done, meaning all mine now look shite and i cant post any more pics haha...
> 
> Taking good pics is defo an art!
> 
> View attachment 5119188


Once I get the BLUCHI started and find a keeper pheno I’ll do you some Stellar pics buddy.

Ive got a NIKON D3400 with oshiro macro lense, tripods and light boxes etc.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Once I get the BLUCHI started and find a keeper pheno I’ll do you some Stellar pics buddy.
> 
> Ive got a NIKON D3400 with oshiro macro lense, tripods and light boxes etc.


That would be awsome , ill have to hold you to that... thank you!


----------



## jondamon (Apr 16, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> That would be awsome , ill have to hold you to that... thank you!


No worries.

it will be the least I can do.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 16, 2022)

Day 38 of 12/12.

3x a day feeding.

EC 1.1 pH6


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 17, 2022)

Shes about to bust out that door! Lol


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 17, 2022)

This is the 50/50 pheno of bluchi and most common, this particular girl is the one ill be working into an ibl unless another pheno in the next 2 runs pops up, but its going to take some beating, the terps on this girl are cheese heavy and very stinky.

Blue cheese grows very short n horizontal this is not the best for harvest because lowers are hidden....

biker grows very straight up n lanky much better for indoor growing however needs lots of support and topping constantly to fill an area...

one of the main goals was to create plants Of medium size that took the side branching from the blue cheese and the lankyness of the biker.....

The 50/50 pheno achieves this goal! (And this particular pheno ticks all the boxes for every goal of the project lol)

2 ltr pot under hps


----------



## Lpt (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey guys been a while! 
Had mad house-rental-mortgage dramas! I did run one plant in a semi krackty/micro tent 600x600x900 that turned out amazing to be fair! gonna get set up again soon looking to run 4 in dwc.
Has anyone used oxypots? I cant grasp why they are any better than just buckets? 

Also what is the quietest air pump you guys have used? I've seen the big multi airline ones but are they quiet? I'm in terrace so noise needs to be minimal!! 

TIA!


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 17, 2022)

I've got an air pump with 4 outlets I use in my cloner the only downside is the noise from it, it's not terribly loud but loud enough to get your attention. 

the last time I cloned I used a submersible pump to agitate the water that worked equally well without any noise.

I'm using the pump elsewhere atm so its back to the air pump and noise penalty.

They're a bit slower to root this time.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

Lpt said:


> Hey guys been a while!
> Had mad house-rental-mortgage dramas! I did run one plant in a semi krackty/micro tent 600x600x900 that turned out amazing to be fair! gonna get set up again soon looking to run 4 in dwc.
> Has anyone used oxypots? I cant grasp why they are any better than just buckets?
> 
> ...


I don’t think they are really they’re just already pre built for you so you don’t have to adjust anything.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

Just got myself another 100ml of my special PK booster was still able to get it on Easter Sunday lol.

yeah I made it myself lmao. 14g dissolved into 100ml of water (ideally distilled or deionised)


----------



## Lpt (Apr 17, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I don’t think they are really they’re just already pre built for you so you don’t have to adjust anything.


Meh 26 quid each. I'll stick with my normal buckets!! 

Ooooo niice i like the home made pk booster! I tried to use canna PK once and nearly killed my crop. Havnt used it since!


----------



## Lpt (Apr 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> the last time I cloned I used a submersible pump to agitate the water that worked equally well without any noise.
> 
> A submersible pump sounds Intresting! Would it be enough to grow a plant rather than just clone?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

You’d have to make sure it was seriously disturbing the water surface but it should work.

i use a wave maker in my res to keep the nutrient moving rather than an air pump etc as I find then by design just really noisy.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

Lpt said:


> Meh 26 quid each. I'll stick with my normal buckets!!
> 
> Ooooo niice i like the home made pk booster! I tried to use canna PK once and nearly killed my crop. Havnt used it since!


I only use the MKP in small amounts during flower.

I’m nearly at day 40 of 12/12 and the buds are beginning to dense up so I’m giving them a good hit of the MKP when I do a res top up.

as part of the added MKP I will also increase Ca and Mg levels while reducing the A/B that I add to keep the EC the same as it was Prior to the res top up.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 17, 2022)

Idk with any certainty my cloner is the only thing I've experience in with dwc? 

If you check out something like a wave maker power head or other power head pumps you'll get a better idea of how they perform, they draw in air from the surface and mix it into the outlet flow?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Idk with any certainty my cloner is the only thing I've experience in with dwc?
> 
> If you check out something like a wave maker power head or other power head pumps you'll get a better idea of how they perform, they draw in air from the surface and mix it into the outlet flow?


Mine just sits in the bottom and points towards the surface of the res creating a moving current within the res and disturbing the surface tension


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 17, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Mine just sits in the bottom and points towards the surface of the res creating a moving current within the res and disturbing the surface tension


Doesn't it have a snorkel fitting/option? 

This was cheaper so I didn't buy the wave maker but I thought it done the same thing, the add I looked at on eBay said wave maker power head?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Doesn't it have a snorkel fitting/option?
> View attachment 5119765
> This was cheaper so I didn't buy the wave maker but I thought it done the same thing, the add I looked at on eBay said wave maker power head?


This one was mine.



the one you’ve shown looks more like an aquarium filter with air attachment


----------



## jondamon (Apr 17, 2022)

Both do the same job though except yours has the air attachment.

my hailea HX1500 had a similar attachment but couldnt be connected with the snorkel and the feed line to the delivery ring


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 17, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Both do the same job though except yours has the air attachment.
> 
> my hailea HX1500 had a similar attachment but couldnt be connected with the snorkel and the feed line to the delivery ring


I had wrap insulating tape around the attachment bit so I could use in my feed bucket lol.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)

well when is anyone going to risk planting outside this year??? got a plan on doing two lots of autos so i get a double harvest and a few photoes o see how they go. also going to try a couple of sensi mexican phots out too, i know they wont finish, but ill take clones from them and put them in the tent, i know its risky with pests an al. but ive gten away with it b4 and it only means cleaning the tent out, whtch i do after every grow any way.
just wanted to get some idea on what others planting dates were, whatwith the cost of electric going up as it is, its getting prohibitively expencive


----------



## jondamon (Apr 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> well when is anyone going to risk planting outside this year??? got a plan on doing two lots of autos so i get a double harvest and a few photoes o see how they go. also going to try a couple of sensi mexican phots out too, i know they wont finish, but ill take clones from them and put them in the tent, i know its risky with pests an al. but ive gten away with it b4 and it only means cleaning the tent out, whtch i do after every grow any way.
> just wanted to get some idea on what others planting dates were, whatwith the cost of electric going up as it is, its getting prohibitively expencive


I don’t plant outside personally.


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> well when is anyone going to risk planting outside this year??? got a plan on doing two lots of autos so i get a double harvest and a few photoes o see how they go. also going to try a couple of sensi mexican phots out too, i know they wont finish, but ill take clones from them and put them in the tent, i know its risky with pests an al. but ive gten away with it b4 and it only means cleaning the tent out, whtch i do after every grow any way.
> just wanted to get some idea on what others planting dates were, whatwith the cost of electric going up as it is, its getting prohibitively expencive


I have a Northern Lights Auto seed I got as a freebie that will go in a poly tunnel in the garden. I did 5 out there last year. I will germinate it at the start of May, so it'll finish in mid August.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I have a Northern Lights Auto seed I got as a freebie that will go in a poly tunnel in the garden. I did 5 out there last year. I will germinate it at the start of May, so it'll finish in mid August.


yeah, ive got 5 auto nl's to put out too, im hopeng there decent, there from pyramid seeds, never tried pyramid before. also got 5 auto nl from sensi so i know they will be good.
what company are yours from


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> yeah, ive got 5 auto nl's to put out too, im hopeng there decent, there from pyramid seeds, never tried pyramid before. also got 5 auto nl from sensi so i know they will be good.
> what company are yours from


Mine are by Royal Queen Seeds. They sent me a 5 pack for free as part of a promotion. I have 4 just starting to flower in my tent. So I figured I'd put one in the wife's poly tunnel for shits 'n' giggles.

I did 5 of the same outside last year, which were also freebies, they turned out really well. I grew them in 20L pots full of Westland Big Tom tomato compost and watered/fed them once a week using Tomorite once they started to show pistils. Other than a bit of LST they were super low maintenance.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Mine are by Royal Queen Seeds. The sent me a 5 pack for free as part of a promotion. I have 4 just starting to flower in my tent. So I figured I'd put one in the wife's poly tunnel for shits 'n' giggles.
> 
> I did 5 of the same outside last year, which were also freebies, they turned out really well. I grew them in 20L pots full of Westland Big Tom tomato compost and watered/fed them once a week using Tomorite once they started to show pistils. Other than a bit of LST they were super low maintenance.


they will love the polly tunnel, best of luck with them


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> they will love the polly tunnel, best of luck with them


The trick with a poly tunnel is to keep it aired. Thanks.


----------



## Moflow (Apr 20, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've got an air pump with 4 outlets I use in my cloner the only downside is the noise from it, it's not terribly loud but loud enough to get your attention.
> View attachment 5119749
> the last time I cloned I used a submersible pump to agitate the water that worked equally well without any noise.
> View attachment 5119743
> ...


Do you transfer the rooted clones into soil or hydro?


----------



## conor c (Apr 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> well when is anyone going to risk planting outside this year??? got a plan on doing two lots of autos so i get a double harvest and a few photoes o see how they go. also going to try a couple of sensi mexican phots out too, i know they wont finish, but ill take clones from them and put them in the tent, i know its risky with pests an al. but ive gten away with it b4 and it only means cleaning the tent out, whtch i do after every grow any way.
> just wanted to get some idea on what others planting dates were, whatwith the cost of electric going up as it is, its getting prohibitively expencive


Been good weather so far lets hope it holds best of luck to you anyway mate from mid may is when you should do it usually cos the daylights hours and stuff


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

Moflow said:


> Do you transfer the rooted clones into soil or hydro?


I put them into coco and feed canna ab nutrient.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> Been good weather so far lets hope it holds best of luck to you anyway mate from mid may is when you should do it usually cos the daylights hours and stuff


yeah thats what i usualy do, but we got this long range wether forcast that shows some sub zero temps at the end of may. the storm we had destroyed my pollytnnel, it was a bit old, but my mum had just let me have it for my plants too, im gutted. going to need a new main cover too. so the plants will only have partial protection and i think a frost would wipe every plant out, so not taking any chances


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2022)

go go kid said:


> yeah thats what i usualy do, but we got this long range wether forcast that shows some sub zero temps at the end of may. the storm we had destroyed my pollytnnel, it was a bit old, but my mum had just let me have it for my plants too, im gutted. going to need a new main cover too. so the plants will only have partial protection and i think a frost would wipe every plant out, so not taking any chances


He who dares .....


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 21, 2022)

Speaking of he who dares, this happened the other day, ....seems Bluchi is making abit of a name for herself! ..... may have been abit too cheeky though lol time will tell i guess...

Would still love to see some more Bluchi diarys here if anyones down, need to show uk420 what there missing lol (jks)


----------



## jondamon (Apr 21, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Speaking of he who dares, this happened the other day, ....seems Bluchi is making abit of a name for herself! ..... may have been abit too cheeky though lol time will tell i guess...
> 
> Would still love to see some more Bluchi diarys here if anyones down, need to show uk420 what there missing lol (jks)
> 
> View attachment 5122058


After I’ve rinsed and repeated these BG41’s I’ll be throwing some BLUCHI in the pots as this way I can clone and flower to sex while the second set of BG41’s are flowering in the main closet. 

I’m also going to gift a couple of beans to a guy on here that I’ve been helping to show him the coco Jedi ways lol.

so there should be some more popping up after that.


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 21, 2022)

go go kid said:


> yeah thats what i usualy do, but we got this long range wether forcast that shows some sub zero temps at the end of may. the storm we had destroyed my pollytnnel, it was a bit old, but my mum had just let me have it for my plants too, im gutted. going to need a new main cover too. so the plants will only have partial protection and i think a frost would wipe every plant out, so not taking any chances


There is no way on earth that they can predict the weather that far ahead. I'd say that the likelyhood of there being a frost at the end of May is slim to nil.


----------



## conor c (Apr 21, 2022)

go go kid said:


> yeah thats what i usualy do, but we got this long range wether forcast that shows some sub zero temps at the end of may. the storm we had destroyed my pollytnnel, it was a bit old, but my mum had just let me have it for my plants too, im gutted. going to need a new main cover too. so the plants will only have partial protection and i think a frost would wipe every plant out, so not taking any chances


Unless its frosty for a couple of days some strains can actually take it autos idk about but some semi autos for sure its all down to luck and good strain selection id say


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 21, 2022)

Back when seeded weeds was the norm I grew my share outdoors, I'd put them outside in the spring sun during the day, one time I didn't get home till late and the leafs had a coating of spring frost but only the main leafs died the new shoots still grew, obviously now I'd make sure I missed the last frosts before putting anything out.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 21, 2022)

I've not set up my capillary tray yet I've only a couple of weeks left and don't want to establish a plant/s on it to then get pulled off in a couple of weeks. 

This doesn't look as trendy but it gets the job done, I pour 300ml they take up what they want and the rest drains into a saucer via the wick  

The two pots at the back are king gelato I've just potted for the next crop I've also a couple of other new strains to flower with them. 

I'm keeping it to 4 plants (3 strains) this crop that'll be 7 in total there's got to be a killer pheno in there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 21, 2022)

New camera alert haha, zushi at nearly 6 weeks she's a 10+ smells amazing super frosty even a few gnats are stuck to the leaves haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hps 1st pic led 2nd. Its hard to tell, I guess the proof is in the pudding hey! I need to do another run of zushi and keep em shorter so can see full potential


----------



## jondamon (Apr 21, 2022)

day 43 of 12/12 

EC 1.0 pH6
3x daily feeds
24.6C hi 21.0C lo
53% hi 32% lo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2022)

jondamon said:


> day 43 of 12/12
> 
> EC 1.0 pH6
> 3x daily feeds
> ...


You are Rockin it! It’s totally banging. Nicely done. I will be looking foward to some huge donkey dick baseball bats soon. 
cheers !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Back when seeded weeds was the norm I grew my share outdoors, I'd put them outside in the spring sun during the day, one time I didn't get home till late and the leafs had a coating of spring frost but only the main leafs died the new shoots still grew, obviously now I'd make sure I missed the last frosts before putting anything out.


Your a pro! Your stuff is seriously dank!


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 22, 2022)

jondamon said:


> After I’ve rinsed and repeated these BG41’s I’ll be throwing some BLUCHI in the pots as this way I can clone and flower to sex while the second set of BG41’s are flowering in the main closet.
> 
> I’m also going to gift a couple of beans to a guy on here that I’ve been helping to show him the coco Jedi ways lol.
> 
> so there should be some more popping up after that.


Sounds good mate, love that your sharing the love .... sharing is caring after all!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 23, 2022)

Furys the fucking man! Not a man on 2 legs who can beat him


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 24, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Furys the fucking man! Not a man on 2 legs who can beat him



This makes no sense.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

@conor c I just had a good smell of the skunk special and it's got a lovely cat piss aroma it reminds me of the old days , I cut a wee bud for a tester later in the week.
Thanks a million mate for putting me on to it. 

70 days...


----------



## conor c (Apr 24, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @conor c I just had a good smell of the skunk special and it's got a lovely cat piss aroma it reminds me of the old days , I cut a wee bud for a tester later in the week.
> Thanks a million mate for putting me on to it
> View attachment 5123557
> 70 days...


No problem i seen ur pics in ur thread as well looks mint mate glad u like it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> This makes no sense.


In other words no one can beat him! Good fight last night, I can see an epic film coming out about his life


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 24, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @conor c I just had a good smell of the skunk special and it's got a lovely cat piss aroma it reminds me of the old days , I cut a wee bud for a tester later in the week.
> Thanks a million mate for putting me on to it.
> View attachment 5123557
> 70 days...


Ooooof


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 24, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Talking of cheese. Some of us may have proper Exo from the old days.


Rub it in baz


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Day 27 of 12/12
> 
> EC 1.2
> pH6
> ...


What’s this like to smoke? Terps? High etc? I assume you’ve allready ran it if you’ve got cuts and seeds.

it caught my eye straight away seeing as gelato 41 is the nicest I’ve ever had and I grew barneys blue cheese for years.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What’s this like to smoke? Terps? High etc? I assume you’ve allready ran it if you’ve got cuts and seeds.
> 
> it caught my eye straight away seeing as gelato 41 is the nicest I’ve ever had and I grew barneys blue cheese for years.


First run sorry. Never tried it before.

the cuts are from me taking them before going into flower.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

Yesterday was a nice day for sport like. My red phenos curing up lovely in the fridge and I indulged in some finger hash for the football and boxing


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> First run sorry. Never tried it before.
> 
> the cuts are from me taking them before going into flower.


Ah right I gotcha, i literally just remembered, I grabbed a pack when they first came out, but the spot got spun when they were in veg


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Ah right I gotcha, i literally just remembered, I grabbed a pack when they first came out, but the spot got spun when they were in veg


I’ve taken the clones and cut them and rooted them again 3x now. 1x from original plants, then cut and rooted into riot cubes 2x since.

as it’s cheaper to keep them cloning under 24w until I need them rather than veg them under 200w CFL.

Expecting the Blue Gelato 41’s to go a min of 85-90days of 12/12 possibly longer it needs be.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I’ve taken the clones and cut them and rooted them again 3x now. 1x from original plants, then cut and rooted into riot cubes 2x since.
> 
> as it’s cheaper to keep them cloning under 24w until I need them rather than veg them under 200w CFL.
> 
> ...


Ah so you repeatedly clone the same clone to keep them small until you need them. It’s becoming apparent that I’m not the only one who sees veg space as a luxury.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Ah so you repeatedly clone the same clone to keep them small until you need them. It’s becoming apparent that I’m not the only one who sees veg space as a luxury.


I have a veg space if I want to use it as I attach a 200W CFL under the clone shelf on the right side of my hidden walkway (yes my grow area is hidden behind a false wall with a secret door behind a book case lol)


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

I’ve got a 3ft ac infinity tent with 6 cuts that have grown into mothers and I’m probs gonna throw 5 of them away hahaha. I need to up my game like you guys. I think I’m gonna copy @Star Dog method.


I want to try and have a 2 tier 50x60cm cupboard supply a 1.5x3m tent. The new bigger flower tent will take up all my available floor space so veg and move elsewhere and some new techniques are gonna need to come into play


I feel like I’m never happy allways moving and changing stuff, refurbing spaces and grows to fit my new and ever changing expectations haha


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

Space, space is luxury for sure hence my mini monster mothers. 

This was cut 4-5th wk of 12-12 its now 5 weeks old, it'll take weeks more to completely re veg and I'll be pruning it accordingly, it's already been topped once


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’ve got a 3ft ac infinity tent with 6 cuts that have grown into mothers and I’m probs gonna throw 5 of them away hahaha. I need to up my game like you guys. I think I’m gonna copy @Star Dog method.
> View attachment 5123772
> 
> I want to try and have a 2 tier 50x60cm cupboard supply a 1.5x3m tent. The new bigger flower tent will take up all my available floor space so veg and move elsewhere and some new techniques are gonna need to come into play
> ...



What’s above that cupboard?

Attic?

neighbour?

You could have a 2 tier system in there if you can vent above or to another room etc?

Lower tier could house a vent in the door, small tube from lower tier to higher tier and then filter and fan in the upper tier exhaust out and uses passive intake from tier 1 to pass through tier 2 and out the exhaust.

this is my 24w T5 seed starting shelf and underneath is my veg area when needed. Lol


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What’s above that cupboard?
> 
> Attic?
> 
> ...


Attic mate, and I don’t mind venting into it.

I reckon with me just wanting to keep them slow and small I can get away with led t8 lighting too so there shudnt be much to cool,

l suppose it’ll just be to replenish air which I doubt they’d need much of, I would however like it to be versatile and I’ll have a spare 6” ac infinity and controller anyways lol

knowing me and the way I change my mind, give it a year and itl b a 3 tier micro seed sog super double monster crop pheno hunting reveg cupboardy doo dee dah and I’ll be in rockwool again


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Space, space is luxury for sure hence my mini monster mothers.
> View attachment 5123783
> This was cut 4-5th wk of 12-12 its now 5 weeks old, it'll take weeks more to completely re veg and I'll be pruning it accordingly, it's already been topped once


What’s the growth like when you transplant it under big lights? What happens? I’ve seen time lapses on you tube n that but still; what’s ur experience with it?


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What’s the growth like when you transplant it under big lights? What happens? I’ve seen time lapses on you tube n that but still; what’s ur experience with it?


In terms of growth they grow the same as a regular plant ime.
The branching is a bit unusual that's about it, I'm not too keen on flowering them tbh I'd rather take a couple of clones and regrow them.


That said its not too bad.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 24, 2022)

jondamon said:


> What’s above that cupboard?
> 
> Attic?
> 
> ...


Is that pbb? Peanut butter breath?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> In terms of growth they grow the same as a regular plant ime.
> The branching is a bit unusual that's about it, I'm not too keen on flowering them tbh I'd rather take a couple of clones and regrow them.
> View attachment 5123797View attachment 5123798View attachment 5123799
> View attachment 5123801
> That said its not too bad.


Nice! How long did you veg her for?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> In terms of growth they grow the same as a regular plant ime.
> The branching is a bit unusual that's about it, I'm not too keen on flowering them tbh I'd rather take a couple of clones and regrow them.
> View attachment 5123797View attachment 5123798View attachment 5123799
> View attachment 5123801
> That said its not too bad.


How is that scrog screen working out for you?


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice! How long did you veg her for?


That's a good question? 
give me a few minutes I should be able to find the time line, iirc this is it at 10 weeks.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How is that scrog screen working out for you?


It’s OK but only OK there's room for improvement, with the net only fixed at the corners the plants can push the net up a bit, if it's fixed around the entire net there's no give in it or minimal, I've since made a screen with a ridged frame.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

I found another monster clone, i kept a clone in the fridge for 8 weeks then rooted vegged and flowered it, sorry idk where the final pics are?

I was particularly pleased with that little experiment


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Is that pbb? Peanut butter breath?


No doubtful I’ve never heared of it lol.

can’t remember now though sorry.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice! How long did you veg her for?


The 2nd one I posted 1st showed roots on the 14th November 2020 I harvested it on April 21st 2021 that's 158 days/5 months.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 24, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Furys the fucking man! Not a man on 2 legs who can beat him


Furry won, fair play.... but hes not exciting to watch imo ... i remember tyson though and imo there will never be a better heavyweight to me.....

(Have you seen his new edibles, there in the shape of an ear with a bite out lol)


----------



## jondamon (Apr 24, 2022)

Couple of pics from tonight.

day 46 of 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It’s OK but only OK there's room for improvement, with the net only fixed at the corners the plants can push the net up a bit, if it's fixed around the entire net there's no give in it or minimal, I've since made a screen with a ridged frame.


I work with wood frames mounted on c-clamps that grab all 4 corners of the tent. To give some more room for vertical growth, simply adjusting the clamps up an inch or whatever work nicely for a free moving tennis racket like approach . Match Point.


----------



## speedwell68 (Apr 24, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> In other words no one can beat him! Good fight last night, I can see an epic film coming out about his life


Beat who? I assume this is boxing?


----------



## conor c (Apr 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> No doubtful I’ve never heared of it lol.
> 
> can’t remember now though sorry.


Nah mate peanutbutter is a yank cut of 0 interest to you i suspect lol its dosidos x mendo breath it sounds like my nightmare tho i hate peanuts haha id rather straight mendobreath myself than that cross each to there own i guess tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2022)

Zushi 2 days over 7 weeks


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 26, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5124642View attachment 5124643View attachment 5124644View attachment 5124645View attachment 5124646View attachment 5124647
> Zushi 2 days over 7 weeks


Resinous af it's a beauty! 
You'll get a good bit of resin from the trim, do you make hash?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Resinous af it's a beauty!
> You'll get a good bit of resin from the trim, do you make hash?


Oooh yeh love making a bit of hash, need a new set of bubble bags or a new bho kit probs go with hash it's a but easier, u like making hash?


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 26, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Oooh yeh love making a bit of hash, need a new set of bubble bags or a new bho kit probs go with hash it's a but easier, u like making hash?


I only recently I started making ice hash, bubble bags are great I made 85g of hash from what would have went in the bucket.

I enjoyed making it I'll be making some more after harvesting.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2022)

Looks like nice hash too especially for 1st attempt, I love me some good hash dry sieving isn't bad just get a lot of contaminants in it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 26, 2022)

Hps led


----------



## conor c (Apr 26, 2022)

Id say dry sifts the best hash you get did right of course canny beat it i aint a major fan of ice hash or bubble myself


----------



## conor c (Apr 26, 2022)

Id say dry sifts the best hash you get did right of course canny beat it i aint a major fan of ice hash or bubble myself


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 27, 2022)

conor c said:


> Id say dry sifts the best hash you get did right of course canny beat it i aint a major fan of ice hash or bubble myself


Do you find dry sift has the best flavour?

When I made hash I thought I was getting a big pile of dry sift equivalent but that's not the case.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Apr 27, 2022)

conor c said:


> Id say dry sifts the best hash you get did right of course canny beat it i aint a major fan of ice hash or bubble myself


Yeh if its cleaned properly whichni never do lol, some of the bubble that people make looks amazing too, this is why I started making bho, maximum returns and high strength and taste


----------



## conor c (Apr 27, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Do you find dry sift has the best flavour?
> 
> When I made hash I thought I was getting a big pile of dry sift equivalent but that's not the case.


100% better tasting i find bubble lacks the nuances dry sift seems to keep or add i use frenchy cannoli s method using kif in plastic and a glass bottle (wine or whisky i use mostly) filled with hot water the more u work it the more it becomes like temple ball or good Afghan hash /black if you only work it for say 30 mins its more like something akin to good morrocan hash more block type vs soft only thing i will say is u need good starting material the best hash is made from good weed if its shit then your hash wont be that great


----------



## conor c (Apr 27, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh if its cleaned properly whichni never do lol, some of the bubble that people make looks amazing too, this is why I started making bho, maximum returns and high strength and taste


I like dabs at times prefer roisin tho myself but i dont do em that often my tolerance is high as fuck already as is due to 0 tolerance breaks for decades thats why i like proper hash cos even tho its stronger obviously than flower it dont seem to make tolerance climb as much as say shatter in my experience others may be different but thats what i find with it


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 27, 2022)

I made bho a few times but more for the experience I'm not a big fan of oil/hash if bud is available, anyway one occasion I poured the butane into warm water and I collected the oil off the top. 
I knew something wasn't right it didn't look like anything I'd seen before it was white/grey? 
I let it dry and it had a waxy like texture and wasn't sticky but when heated it turned to oil and tasted like oil?

Idk what happened for it to turn out like it did but it still got me stoned, is anyone familiar with that waxy stuff I'm curious what it is I done for that to happen?


----------



## jondamon (Apr 27, 2022)

I think day 49 of 12/12.


----------



## conor c (Apr 28, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I made bho a few times but more for the experience I'm not a big fan of oil/hash if bud is available, anyway one occasion I poured the butane into warm water and I collected the oil off the top.
> I knew something wasn't right it didn't look like anything I'd seen before it was white/grey?
> I let it dry and it had a waxy like texture and wasn't sticky but when heated it turned to oil and tasted like oil?
> 
> Idk what happened for it to turn out like it did but it still got me stoned, is anyone familiar with that waxy stuff I'm curious what it is I done for that to happen?


I know you can dewax shatter but i never seen grey extracts so idk its a strange one


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 1, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I made bho a few times but more for the experience I'm not a big fan of oil/hash if bud is available, anyway one occasion I poured the butane into warm water and I collected the oil off the top.
> I knew something wasn't right it didn't look like anything I'd seen before it was white/grey?
> I let it dry and it had a waxy like texture and wasn't sticky but when heated it turned to oil and tasted like oil?
> 
> Idk what happened for it to turn out like it did but it still got me stoned, is anyone familiar with that waxy stuff I'm curious what it is I done for that to happen?


Your not supposed to pour the oil into water, you should pour your honey oil into a Pyrex dish in a baking tray full of warm water, then when it's still able to pour you pour it out on some baking paper and put it in a vacuum chamber thats also sat on a heat pad and keep it under vacuum until it turns to shatter, or go longer and you get wax!


----------



## jondamon (May 1, 2022)

Day 53 of 12/12

Current EC0.9 x3 a day


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Me to lol, I love a nice bit of cheese it's a great smoke, it's not very popular these days for some reason?
> It's on my shortlist of phenos to hunt.
> 
> I'm doing a bluchi dairy I'll report my thoughts on the flavour.
> ...


Ended up contacting them off their site (I don’t do instagram) and have 2 packs of bluchi and a pack of British gas on route.
Will be doing the kgbeans psychosis bx2, Ben Gunn and bluchi for some stanky filter breaking cheesiness!


----------



## StickyOnes (May 2, 2022)

Peach Tree by Perfect Tree seeds in coco. They just on done


----------



## jondamon (May 2, 2022)

StickyOnes said:


> Peach Tree by Perfect Tree seeds in coco. They just on done


Looking nice.

whats The specs of everything?

lighting?
Nutrients?
Flowering time etc?


----------



## StickyOnes (May 2, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Looking nice.
> 
> whats The specs of everything?
> 
> ...


Lumatek attis pro 300w light in a 75x75x120 cm tent
Canna a and b throughout and added green planet massive during flowering, they had pk13/14 for a week about 3 weeks a go.
Wednesday will be 10 weeks since I flipped them to 12/12


----------



## jondamon (May 2, 2022)

StickyOnes said:


> Lumatek attis pro 300w light in a 75x75x120 cm tent
> Canna a and b throughout and added green planet massive during flowering, they had pk13/14 for a week about 3 weeks a go.
> Wednesday will be 10 weeks since I flipped them to 12/12


Looking nice.

what EC have you been feeding the Canna A/B daily?


----------



## StickyOnes (May 2, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Looking nice.
> 
> what EC have you been feeding the Canna A/B daily?


2.7 ec was the highest I took it to through out flower, I've been lowering it slightly each week since they hit 8 weeks, they're getting 1.5ec at the minute. Probably go lower again this week, might even start flushing on wednesday. They've been fed every day with 20-30% run off. 5 Gallon fabric pots watered once per day.


----------



## #tubzta83 (May 2, 2022)

lozac123 said:


> Hi all UK growers!
> 
> This thread is for UK growers, indoor, outdoor, soil, hydro etc etc!
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (May 2, 2022)

StickyOnes said:


> 2.7 ec was the highest I took it to through out flower, I've been lowering it slightly each week since they hit 8 weeks, they're getting 1.5ec at the minute. Probably go lower again this week, might even start flushing on wednesday. They've been fed every day with 20-30% run off. 5 Gallon fabric pots watered once per day.


2.7EC whoa you’re feeding very very high there I very rarely exceed 1.5EC and I grow 2-4 plants In 11L pots.


----------



## WeedIsMySpinach (May 2, 2022)

Subbed this 1 as I’m in south east


----------



## jondamon (May 2, 2022)

WeedIsMySpinach said:


> Subbed this 1 as I’m in south east


Welcome to RIU and the U.K. forum.


----------



## conor c (May 2, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Ended up contacting them off their site (I don’t do instagram) and have 2 packs of bluchi and a pack of British gas on route.
> Will be doing the kgbeans psychosis bx2, Ben Gunn and bluchi for some stanky filter breaking cheesiness!


Jesus lol yeah u gonna need new/ extra filters and onablock and even then you probably still smell it outside id make more seeds too as its bloody sold out all the time(psychobx2) if i were you as well good luck man


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Jesus lol yeah u gonna need new/ extra filters and onablock and even then you probably still smell it outside id make more seeds too as its bloody sold out all the time(psychobx2) if i were you as well good luck man


you know it mate, I’d be silly to not get new filters prior.
100% on making some seeds with the psycho BX 2, I just wish I’d got a few more packs at the time. Those lucky dips on his website could have a few gems in.


----------



## conor c (May 2, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> you know it mate, I’d be silly to not get new filters prior.
> 100% on making some seeds with the psycho BX 2, I just wish I’d got a few more packs at the time. Those lucky dips on his website could have a few gems in.


Yeah wouldnt mind some of the older ones from him that might be in the mix packs myself as well as some more psycho bx


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah wouldnt mind some of the older ones from him that might be in the mix packs myself as well as some more psycho bx


Yeah that smelly nelly and psychotropics would be a steal at £29 a pop.
Got a few orders on route, and once they arrive I might have a couple of dips.
His wine gums I did was excellent, I ran it twice and gave both cuts to a mate who did them outdoors and the blue cheese came though a hell of lot stronger on both cuts than when I ran them indoors??
Either way 2/3 were girls and both keepers, I just wish I’d made some seeds.
Unfortunately my mate doesn’t clone much so it’s gone now.
Shouts to KGbeans!!!


----------



## Blue brother (May 3, 2022)

What’s anybody running for hash these days? Just got myself a machine and some new bags and I was well impressed with the yield from some mixed dry trim and popcorn, now I wanna do a run just for hash. Just wondering what U.K. available cuts people have run, or what strain people prefer for hash, quality over quantity but quantity matters abit too lol


----------



## Blue brother (May 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What’s anybody running for hash these days? Just got myself a machine and some new bags and I was well impressed with the yield from some mixed dry trim and popcorn, now I wanna do a run just for hash. Just wondering what U.K. available cuts people have run, or what strain people prefer for hash, quality over quantity but quantity matters abit too lol


----------



## WeedIsMySpinach (May 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> View attachment 5127780View attachment 5127781View attachment 5127782
> [/QUOTE
> Kettles right there Milk 2 sugars mate lol


----------



## Blue brother (May 3, 2022)

Hahahaha. Why not have an ovaltine? Abet it’s been years since u had one! Seen it at B&M and cudnt resist lol


----------



## jondamon (May 3, 2022)

Just popped into my room at lunch time (yes I live that close to work lol) to empty runoff as I was worried I was going to overflow.

more than 10Litres of runoff for 2 days that’s being fed 3x a day is a bit excessive so I’ve removed the 3rd feed for the day now.

2x feeds per day is plenty.

In case anyone is wondering.

0.9EC in
0.9EC out 

i like to monitor runoff EC from time to time especially if I see
1. Leaf issues
2. Slow growth 
3. If I’m getting later in flower to monitor when that spike happens (because it always does in coco) so that I can reduce my input solution as the plants needs diminish during late flowering.


----------



## Star Dog (May 3, 2022)

I'm hoping to get the bluchi cut down today it's ready to harvest at 73/74 days.


(pic above taken 8/10 days ago) 

A couple of clones for the next run + the 2 gelato seedlings.


One of the monster clones clearly this is the most vigorous one they're 47 days now.

The two gelato seeds sprouted 23rd April.


----------



## conor c (May 3, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Yeah that smelly nelly and psychotropics would be a steal at £29 a pop.
> Got a few orders on route, and once they arrive I might have a couple of dips.
> His wine gums I did was excellent, I ran it twice and gave both cuts to a mate who did them outdoors and the blue cheese came though a hell of lot stronger on both cuts than when I ran them indoors??
> Either way 2/3 were girls and both keepers, I just wish I’d made some seeds.
> ...


The blues came out in that cross indoor more you mean mate ? uk blues/livers is just a old skunk 1 pheno similiar to cheese but different and from a different bit of England to luton where exo n psycho etc from.

Nice i will need to grab some wine gums too mate sounds class aye kezs gears good never smoked anything bad from kgb myself


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> The blues came out in that cross indoor more you mean mate ? uk blues/livers is just a old skunk 1 pheno similiar to cheese but different and from a different bit of England to luton where exo n psycho etc from.
> 
> Nice i will need to grab some wine gums too mate sounds class aye kezs gears good never smoked anything bad from kgb myself


Nah, surprisingly the blues in the wine gums that were done outdoors came through much stronger than when I ran them indoors. Same cuts and both in soil. I just thought it was interesting.

I love it mate, your like an encyclopaedia of strains and strain history!
Am I correct in thinking that the blues came from a fella up north?

One I’d love to smoke again is Jordan, never heard much about it other than in an old ICmag thread called uk clone only’s or something similar. It was everywhere around 2002 to about 2007 then disappeared.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 3, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What’s anybody running for hash these days? Just got myself a machine and some new bags and I was well impressed with the yield from some mixed dry trim and popcorn, now I wanna do a run just for hash. Just wondering what U.K. available cuts people have run, or what strain people prefer for hash, quality over quantity but quantity matters abit too lol


I recently got a machine and absolutely love it.
I only run trim and popcorn myself and occasionally a shit plant from outside.

It’s amazing how different strains give out more or less at different times. I ran some BA75 from karma and it was only on the 5th or 6th wash that it really started to give out.

The best tips I’ve found to be handy are; 
- all mesh bags
- cut buckets for each bag you use, gradually taking less off each bucket (makes collecting each bag so much easier
- soak the material in the machine until it’s fully saturated which makes it less brittle so less contamination from plant matter.( longer soak depending on the bud size.
- run the first couple of cycles for 30 seconds to a minute. I usually put the first two runs to the side.

I hope your machine brings you as much joy as mine did.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 3, 2022)

I usually mix it all together and make temple balls.
Each to their own though after collecting.


----------



## conor c (May 3, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Nah, surprisingly the blues in the wine gums that were done outdoors came through much stronger than when I ran them indoors. Same cuts and both in soil. I just thought it was interesting.
> 
> I love it mate, your like an encyclopaedia of strains and strain history!
> Am I correct in thinking that the blues came from a fella up north?
> ...


Yeah your right northern england mate from a fella whose second name was livers hence the livers nickname as well as the blues one

One id like to try is the g a old tightly held ghani cut bigbhudda has s1 meant to be but anyone who grew both says its different i think that one was from Midlands also the dunk that was good nl x g13 supposedly never heard of the jordan tho i wonder what makes it


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah your right northern england mate from a fella whose second name was livers hence the livers nickname as well as the blues one
> 
> One id like to try is the g a old tightly held ghani cut bigbhudda has s1 meant to be but anyone who grew both says its different i think that one was from Midlands also the dunk that was good nl x g13 supposedly never heard of the jordan tho i wonder what makes it


I’ll see if I can find the list, it’s interesting either way.
the Jordan was a super skunk cross I think?

My old man new an old fisherman in his 70’s who I think held a few decent clones, Lot 5 or something was a memorable one and his cheese was always top notch. Shame I moved overseas haha.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah your right northern england mate from a fella whose second name was livers hence the livers nickname as well as the blues one
> 
> One id like to try is the g a old tightly held ghani cut bigbhudda has s1 meant to be but anyone who grew both says its different i think that one was from Midlands also the dunk that was good nl x g13 supposedly never heard of the jordan tho i wonder what makes it


Here it is, https://www.icmag.com/threads/uk-clone-only-and-british-bred-strains.85318/
It’s a long one with plenty of squabbling but the list is excellent and pre-cookies!!!
Jordan and the G are both on there.


----------



## Blue brother (May 4, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I recently got a machine and absolutely love it.
> I only run trim and popcorn myself and occasionally a shit plant from outside.
> 
> It’s amazing how different strains give out more or less at different times. I ran some BA75 from karma and it was only on the 5th or 6th wash that it really started to give out.
> ...


Thanks for the tips bro!

I had wanted the all mesh bags but they would of took an extra 3 days to come 
Yeah the bucket per bag is gonna be the way I go from now on, I had 3 buckets, one bucket had holes cut in the bottom and held the 25 the next bucket had the bottom cut off and held the 45, I just stretched the 120 and 160 above the 45 bag. And it turned out that the 120 needed some work as I was pulling them so I wud of deffo benefitted from having the 120 in a half a bucket too.

honestly it’s got me so excited for the future, having allways loved hash but not had the material or the skill to process it properly I’ve allways relied on dam trips to get my hash fix. Now I’m willing to freeze a full room and make some live rosin.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 4, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Thanks for the tips bro!
> 
> I had wanted the all mesh bags but they would of took an extra 3 days to come
> Yeah the bucket per bag is gonna be the way I go from now on, I had 3 buckets, one bucket had holes cut in the bottom and held the 25 the next bucket had the bottom cut off and held the 45, I just stretched the 120 and 160 above the 45 bag. And it turned out that the 120 needed some work as I was pulling them so I wud of deffo benefitted from having the 120 in a half a bucket too.
> ...


If you YouTube “Frenchy Cannoli hash workshop” you will find a wealth of information and knowledge presented to you with absolute love for the craft. He was considered by many as the master.


----------



## Blue brother (May 4, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> If you YouTube “Frenchy Cannoli hash workshop” you will find a wealth of information and knowledge presented to you with absolute love for the craft. He was considered by many as the master.


Yeah I’ve been loving his stuff for years mate. I used to be allover his cannoli twists


----------



## Star Dog (May 4, 2022)

I've only spent 7/8 days getting through a load of various trim and bud I'd been gathering crop after crop, by the time I was finished + what I'd picked up here and there this was my final method, it might help...

Without a bucket put all the bags inside each then i put carabiner clips through the eyes to keep them as one then put them aside, I then mixed a batch of buds/trim and filtered it into one bucket from the work bag then siphoned off the top 3/4 of water after it settles, I repeated this numerous times catching everything from the work bag into one 10ltr bucket then I filtered everything in one go, after the initial filtering I dipped them again into a bucket of fresh water to suspend the resin again and ensure the finer particles got through to the appropriate levels. 

I use a syringe to gather the resin into one area of the bag rather than it spread around the mesh, once gathered I sit the mesh on tissue paper to draw the water out of the resin its very effective after 4/5 mins you can pick it off in one firm lump.

To dry it I put it on a silicone surface and broke it down roughly with a small spatula then gave it some time and went over it again after a few times it falls to dust when you touch it, at this point I put it in a oven bag and broke it all down to a powder with my fingertips. 

I used the same oven bag to hand press it with a some heat.


----------



## Smit76 (May 4, 2022)

What's the largest watt anyone's running and paying the bill ?


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2022)

Smit76 said:


> What's the largest watt anyone's running and paying the bill ?


1million watts!

How goes it people? All well?

Looking good @jondamon... 

@star_dog Looking good man, they turned very dark!

I hardly ever smoke anything other then flowers (flashback to running BHO in hotel rooms) but some of that hash above looks tastey !


----------



## Lemon king (May 4, 2022)

Kg beans and the psychosis bx2 is amazing, some very very good phenos in there very much like the c/o some imo even better overall!


----------



## conor c (May 4, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Here it is, https://www.icmag.com/threads/uk-clone-only-and-british-bred-strains.85318/
> It’s a long one with plenty of squabbling but the list is excellent and pre-cookies!!!
> Jordan and the G are both on there.


I know most of em ive seen the list too bud i just have 0 personal experience with the jordan strain that you mention is all that lists old too theres alot not on it from here these days as well but its a good collection for sure especially the older ones


----------



## WeedIsMySpinach (May 4, 2022)

Gone are the days with imported Moroccan hash filled with plastic 
 Good old UK so slow with the times lol


----------



## conor c (May 4, 2022)

WeedIsMySpinach said:


> Gone are the days with imported Moroccan hash filled with plastic
> Good old UK so slow with the times lol


I miss good hash but soapbar nah lol


----------



## WeedIsMySpinach (May 4, 2022)

I used to get soap-bar from dam stamped up and everything! Used to be the best stuff within a good 15-20 mile of me. The term hot cakes rings true lol


----------



## conor c (May 4, 2022)

WeedIsMySpinach said:


> I used to get soap-bar from dam stamped up and everything! Used to be the best stuff within a good 15-20 mile of me. The term hot cakes rings true lol


Sad days indeed lol


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 4, 2022)

conor c said:


> I miss good hash but soapbar nah lol


Trackie bottoms with hot rock burns all over them. Worst was when a hot rock rolled down your sleeve to your elbow hahaha classic soapbar injury


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 4, 2022)

conor c said:


> I know most of em ive seen the list too bud i just have 0 personal experience with the jordan strain that you mention is all that lists old too theres alot not on it from here these days as well but its a good collection for sure especially the older ones


Yeah mate like a look back in history. I’d love to see a up-to date list.


----------



## Smit76 (May 4, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> 1million watts!
> 
> How goes it people? All well?
> 
> ...


I want advice like what can I put up without prying eyes n questions about consumption but you with your million Watts obviously a big dog


----------



## Star Dog (May 4, 2022)

Smit76 said:


> I want advice like what can I put up without prying eyes n questions about consumption but you with your million Watts obviously a big dog


If you're only looking to grow a bit of personal it won't be suspect, when I'm flowering I use around 1000w between lightimg, ventilation etc.


----------



## jondamon (May 4, 2022)

Smit76 said:


> I want advice like what can I put up without prying eyes n questions about consumption but you with your million Watts obviously a big dog


As @Star Dog has said if it’s personal you don’t need much.

i use a 300w LED to flower and a 24w T5 for seeds/clones.


----------



## jondamon (May 4, 2022)

Day 56 of 12/12


----------



## conor c (May 4, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Yeah mate like a look back in history. I’d love to see a up-to date list.


Yeah same mate it be alot bigger now for sure


----------



## Lemon king (May 5, 2022)

Smit76 said:


> I want advice like what can I put up without prying eyes n questions about consumption but you with your million Watts obviously a big dog


Dont be so sensitive....twas clearly a joke....you did stir up some Nostalgic memories (got milk) about my own humble beggingings...

Anyone remember this old grow vid...






He made a part 2 recently...haven't had time to watch it yet...

Anyone remember that old grow vid where a guy with curly hair transforms a back bedroom in dam, cant find it at all now...


----------



## jondamon (May 5, 2022)

Smit76 said:


> I want advice like what can I put up without prying eyes n questions about consumption but you with your million Watts obviously a big dog


Ultimately you can use whatever you like!

as long as you pay your bill it makes no difference really.

if you’re using high amounts of KWH, 6-10k of lighting etc then they may ask you why your usage is so high etc but if you like welding or have a welding business this is similar kinds of wattage that they use per hour etc.


that’s not to say that in this current climate they might be concerned with high usage as costs climb for the average person etc.


so it’s hard to say with upmost certainty. 

Rule number 1 - pay for what you use and don’t steal electricity.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 5, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Trackie bottoms with hot rock burns all over them. Worst was when a hot rock rolled down your sleeve to your elbow hahaha classic soapbar injury


My mate use to have a pair which looked like fish net tights lol


----------



## Star Dog (May 5, 2022)

82 days today... 
A few random pics. 
King's Juice.



Star dog... 


Even the bottom nugs are respectable enough.
View attachment 5128895
The remnants from me almost cutting them down! 

Skunk special... 
View attachment 5128894


They don't have long to go now.


----------



## jondamon (May 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> 82 days today...
> A few random pics.
> King's Juice.
> View attachment 5128889
> ...



see a couple of bananas on the skunk special.

personally I don’t worry about bananas lol.


----------



## Star Dog (May 5, 2022)

jondamon said:


> see a couple of bananas on the skunk special.
> 
> personally I don’t worry about bananas lol.


I only noticed them after taking the photo but yes I'm not concerned about them. 
There's a bud on the other plant it's a total nanner party, I expect them to be infertile but I might get a few seeds. 

I'd forgotten that I pulled one of the early nanners off and let some pollen fall into a lower bluchi bud so I might get a few seeds from there to?


----------



## conor c (May 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I only noticed them after taking the photo but yes I'm not concerned about them.
> There's a bud on the other plant it's a total nanner party, I expect them to be infertile but I might get a few seeds.
> 
> I'd forgotten that I pulled one of the early nanners off and let some pollen fall into a lower bluchi bud so I might get a few seeds from there to?


Ime if it pops a few they aint viable but we see if u get seeds cos of it


----------



## conor c (May 5, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Trackie bottoms with hot rock burns all over them. Worst was when a hot rock rolled down your sleeve to your elbow hahaha classic soapbar injury


Had that one many times myself but ex takes the biscuit tho she got a belter of a hot rock inbetween her tits one time ahh memories lol


----------



## jondamon (May 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I only noticed them after taking the photo but yes I'm not concerned about them.
> There's a bud on the other plant it's a total nanner party, I expect them to be infertile but I might get a few seeds.
> 
> I'd forgotten that I pulled one of the early nanners off and let some pollen fall into a lower bluchi bud so I might get a few seeds from there to?


I had an Eleven roses that was a proper bananafest from around week 5 a few grows ago.

Not one fucking seed in the entire crop and i had 2x white Siberian and a blueberry headband I think in there at the time.

pot fucking luck half the time lol.


----------



## conor c (May 5, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I had an Eleven roses that was a proper bananafest from around week 5 a few grows ago.
> 
> Not one fucking seed in the entire crop and i had 2x white Siberian and a blueberry headband I think in there at the time.
> 
> pot fucking luck half the time lol.


It bothers me but its with the territory of the realy old skunks that weren't so worked vs later versions Some strains are more risky than others as you said they aint always a danger i mind alot less if they aint viable then its just ugly lol id toss it if i was breeding with it if its just for flower n not too bad id just finish it and be aware for next time


----------



## Smit76 (May 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Ultimately you can use whatever you like!
> 
> as long as you pay your bill it makes no difference really.
> 
> ...


My new hobby will have to be welding sculptures then while heating with them 2kw blow air heaters in every room breeding exotic animals while being inspired by my 15 tropical fish tanks


----------



## jondamon (May 7, 2022)

Day 59 of 12/12 darkness pics.

EC in 0.9
EC out 0.8
Feeding twice a day.


----------



## conor c (May 7, 2022)

Smit76 said:


> My new hobby will have to be welding sculptures then while heating with them 2kw blow air heaters in every room breeding exotic animals while being inspired by my 15 tropical fish tanks


Pottery kilns is another one u can say for more energy use if they ask


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 8, 2022)

Zushi at 9 weeks, another week on plain water and choppy chop chop


----------



## Star Dog (May 10, 2022)

My skunk special and star dog are wk 12/13 but aren't quite ready in terms of trichome colour but are ready in terms of pistols receded and no fresh pistols thrown (except the skunk but they're nanners)
I'm planning on cutting them down on Friday/Saturday that's 90/91 days, I'd like to leave them to but I don't want the plants waiting to be delayed for the sake of them. 

The skunk haa all fallen over in the last 2/3 days I don't like that it's a potential for mould I think. 

I've inspected the lower buds for seeds but I can't feel anything. 

I've seen nanners before but I can't remember seeing whole calyxes stuffed with them. 


The King's Juice is ready I'm going to chop that tonight.


----------



## Lemon king (May 10, 2022)

Skunk special looks very nice


----------



## Star Dog (May 10, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Skunk special looks very nice


Thank you, I'm happy with it on one hand but the bollox and nanners have taken the shine off it a little 
But if it's nice and hasn't seeded then I could work with it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> My skunk special and star dog are wk 12/13 but aren't quite ready in terms of trichome colour but are ready in terms of pistols receded and no fresh pistols thrown (except the skunk but they're nanners)
> I'm planning on cutting them down on Friday/Saturday that's 90/91 days, I'd like to leave them to but I don't want the plants waiting to be delayed for the sake of them.
> 
> The skunk haa all fallen over in the last 2/3 days I don't like that it's a potential for mould I think.
> ...


Monster nugs!!!! Gonna be some harvest that! Nice easy trim too! Go on lad


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 10, 2022)

And I'd say chop before those nanners cause seeds!!!


----------



## Star Dog (May 11, 2022)

The skunk was down on the floor this morning.

so I decided I'd start harvesting, I've still got 1 skunk to do 

I might catch it later tonight?

Anyways a few pics from the harvest.

The longer buds are skunk special the hand size are star dog.


----------



## conor c (May 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The skunk was down on the floor this morning.
> View attachment 5131788
> so I decided I'd start harvesting, I've still got 1 skunk to do
> View attachment 5131790
> ...


yeah its a great strain but it does take hunting for the more sexually stable phenos thats its downside and great job man that all looks good bro enjoy i think pretty much all skunk lines are more high risk for mould cos the bud gets big mind you that dawg looks a chunky one too is that from dcs own brand s1s or i got some myself as well as freebies from some orders ?


----------



## jondamon (May 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The skunk was down on the floor this morning.
> View attachment 5131788
> so I decided I'd start harvesting, I've still got 1 skunk to do
> View attachment 5131790
> ...



looking nice dude. Some monsters there.

i haven’t really been in my room since Sunday lol.

Filled the reservoir and emptied the catch pan on Sunday and have been checking catch pan level during lunch times when lights are off. Lol.

i think I’ll probably need to refill res and empty catch pan tomorrow.

2 feeds a day rocks my world right now lol.

I’m suffering with weight pulling the plant open though which unfortunately isn’t much I’ll be able to do about right now other than ride it out etc.


next run I’ll deffo be adding that second layer of scrog to the existing screen.


----------



## Star Dog (May 11, 2022)

conor c said:


> yeah its a great strain but it does take hunting for the more sexually stable phenos thats its downside and great job man that all looks good bro enjoy i think pretty much all skunk lines are more high risk for mould cos the bud gets big mind you that dawg looks a chunky one too is that from dcs own brand s1s or i got some myself as well as freebies from some orders ?


Thanks bud, yes it's dcs own star dog, maybe I was a bit hasty judging it harshly    
Thankfully I've not found any mould, with them putting weight on so early it has been at the back of my mind even though (touch wood) i've not seen it in years.


----------



## Star Dog (May 11, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I’m suffering with weight pulling the plant open though which unfortunately isn’t much I’ll be able to do about right now other than ride it out etc.
> 
> next run I’ll deffo be adding that second layer of scrog to the existing screen.


Suffering with weight that's a damn good place to be!!!


----------



## jondamon (May 11, 2022)

Day 63 of 12/12

Don’t need to refill or empty catch pan tonight either.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> My skunk special and star dog are wk 12/13 but aren't quite ready in terms of trichome colour but are ready in terms of pistols receded and no fresh pistols thrown (except the skunk but they're nanners)
> I'm planning on cutting them down on Friday/Saturday that's 90/91 days, I'd like to leave them to but I don't want the plants waiting to be delayed for the sake of them.
> 
> The skunk haa all fallen over in the last 2/3 days I don't like that it's a potential for mould I think.
> ...


What kind of bud steroid juice did you pump them up with? Damn they are dense and thick. Nice haul.


----------



## Star Dog (May 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What kind of bud steroid juice did you pump them up with? Damn they are dense and thick. Nice haul.


Thank you buddy, I used canna a+b and 25/50ppm of mpk powder from wk 5 to wk 9.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The skunk was down on the floor this morning.
> View attachment 5131788
> so I decided I'd start harvesting, I've still got 1 skunk to do
> View attachment 5131790
> ...


Was gonna say boulders but those things are fucking mountains!!!
Great stuff.


----------



## Star Dog (May 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Day 63 of 12/12
> 
> Don’t need to refill or empty catch pan tonight either.
> 
> View attachment 5131939View attachment 5131940View attachment 5131941View attachment 5131942View attachment 5131943View attachment 5131944View attachment 5131945View attachment 5131946


It’s looking great bud and it looks well on for 63 days, iirc 80+ days was estimated at the start is that still the case?

Quicker flowering times hasn't been something I've had much concern over but the way electricity prices are going it's becoming a desired trait, a week less in flower is almost £30 saved with recent prices.


----------



## jondamon (May 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It’s looking great bud and it looks well on for 63 days, iirc 80+ days was estimated at the start is that still the case?
> 
> Quicker flowering times hasn't been something I've had much concern over but the way electricity prices are going it's becoming a desired trait, a week less in flower is almost £30 saved with recent prices.


Tbh it’s ready when it’s ready. 

I’m thinking 80 might be pushing it but we’ll see.

Barneys Farm says 9-10 weeks flowering. It’s 9 weeks of 12/12 now and took around 16 days to transition to flower.

maybe they’ve quoted 12/12 time for their flowering time lol.


----------



## conor c (May 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Thanks bud, yes it's dcs own star dog, maybe I was a bit hasty judging it harshly
> Thankfully I've not found any mould, with them putting weight on so early it has been at the back of my mind even though (touch wood) i've not seen it in years.


Ive only seen it in other peoples gardens funnily enough idk why or how tho even when i first started growing with 0 extraction intake or filter i never suffered it somehow and aint like Scotland is a dry country the worst i seen was in a friends grow he was doing same strains as me at the time apart from 1 ssh he had and he was to stubborn to listen to my advice and it pretty much it wiped out his whole crop turned to brown slimey mush was heartbreaking but you cant help some folk can you so yeah it pays to think of the risk vs reward sometimes he learned that lesson the hard way lol


----------



## jondamon (May 13, 2022)

Still haven’t had to empty or refill the room lol.

I will be refilling reservoir tonight and emptying the runoff but I’ll snap some pics of how much runoff I achieve from Sunday night to Friday night with 2 feeds a day using my system.

I’ve also found some of these In my shed so I’ll see if I can use any of them for supporting the plants a little bit. Maybe even from the led down to the branches etc.


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2022)

Day 67.

The left plant looks closer than the right one.

you can see the difference between the 2 by the cola formations.

So far I’ve attached 2 of the bungi cords to 2 heads that had dropped low.

i need to do a few more but haven’t had chance as yet. Will most likely add a few more in the similar location to the 2 red ones. As the right plant is considerably heavier than the left plant.


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2022)

Day 70 of 12/12
I have taken a bud from the plant 2 yesterday (left side) to know how this pheno is at day 70 as it looks pretty much done but I’m taking it longer. 

I haven’t taken one from plant 1 yet as it’s not looking ready to me.

EC currently 0.5 of just A/B.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 22, 2022)

Trimming up some of this zushi she's s stinky and sticky little bitch, got some really nice melty melty off the trim bin too, gonna make some really nice bubble hash the trim off this will I reckon (sorry about dirty fingernails)


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 23, 2022)

Made my day coming home to find these on the doorstep, many thanks!
I got the 2x bluchi with a free pack of British gas and the gentleman that he is, threw in the 
killer krypt on top!
Great service and communication from the start.
I’ll be popping them next run and I’ll update for all the cheese freaks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Made my day coming home to find these on the doorstep, many thanks!
> I got the 2x bluchi with a free pack of British gas and the gentleman that he is, threw in the
> killer krypt on top!
> Great service and communication from the start.
> ...


Awesome! I need to get some of these. I love to cut the cheese!


----------



## jondamon (May 24, 2022)

Day 76 of 12/12.

You can clearly see the differing phenos in these 2.


----------



## Lemon king (May 25, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Made my day coming home to find these on the doorstep, many thanks!
> I got the 2x bluchi with a free pack of British gas and the gentleman that he is, threw in the
> killer krypt on top!
> Great service and communication from the start.
> ...


Dam that guys hand writing is terrible! Lol 

May i ask what methods will you be using to bring them to harvest?


----------



## Lemon king (May 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Day 76 of 12/12.
> 
> You can clearly see the differing phenos in these 2.
> 
> View attachment 5138486View attachment 5138487View attachment 5138488View attachment 5138489View attachment 5138490View attachment 5138491View attachment 5138492View attachment 5138493View attachment 5138494


Mmmmmmmmmm (homer stlye)


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 25, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Dam that guys hand writing is terrible! Lol
> 
> May i ask what methods will you be using to bring them to harvest?


They’ll be ran indoors in a coots style soil mix coming on 3 years old, some in beds some in pots.
Water only with blumats.
Top dressed a couple times throughout the cycle with barley and worm castings and the odd tea.
Nice and simple.

If I have some space I’ll do a few more in the other tent with coco.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 25, 2022)

17g of zushi full melt from the trim bin! Never had so much from.a strain this zushi is a hash whore big tine


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 26, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5139290
> 17g of zushi full melt from the trim bin! Never had so much from.a strain this zushi is a hash whore big tine


Looks like a big old chestnut.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 26, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Looks like a big old chestnut.


Lol it does doesn't it!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2022)

Check that fucker out then lads, snapped my heel in two, Mr all or nothing! Anyone got any morphine for me lol


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2022)

Ho


Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5139894
> Check that fucker out then lads, snapped my heel in two, Mr all or nothing! Anyone got any morphine for me lol


Howd you bloody manage that then?


----------



## Lemon king (May 27, 2022)

new labels for the bags, even have a working qr code (check me out lol)

Still going to be subjecting everyone to the terrible hand writing lol....


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Ho
> 
> 
> Howd you bloody manage that then?


Fell down the stairs like a nob head


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 27, 2022)

Me little companion


----------



## jondamon (May 27, 2022)

Starting chopping tonight day 80 @Star Dog lol. 

Only harvesting BG41(2) at the moment.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2022)

this 
This zushi is bangin


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 28, 2022)

Bit of bubble hash done the gumby method, only ran it once cuz I'm in a bad way, and can't be arsed, I bet there's at least another 2 or 3 pulls on it I just can't be arsed lol⁹


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2022)

Nearly dry few morw hours then press time
Right then I'm picking up some sunset sher bx1 cuts next week and they'll be a few spare.....they're not cheap tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2022)

And finito, some nice marbling coming out


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2022)

Love how it looks once it gets wrapped up


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2022)

If anyone's interested in some sunset sherbert bx1 babies dm me


----------



## jondamon (May 29, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If anyone's interested in some sunset sherbert bx1 babies dm me


Not at the prices you were talking about last time we spoke about clones lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 29, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Not at the prices you were talking about last time we spoke about clones lol.


It's like mcdonalds v Miller and carter's, you get what you pay for, they'll be 7 spare altogether, ti's a very sought after cut, I'm just been kind and putting the offer out there


----------



## go go kid (May 29, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It's like mcdonalds v Miller and carter's, you get what you pay for, they'll be 7 spare altogether, ti's a very sought after cut, I'm just been kind and putting the offer out there


clones should be given freely, why cant we just share strains without money comming into it. clones are free to take and get growing outside, so why make money for something thats free and ready to be shared


----------



## Blue brother (May 30, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It's like mcdonalds v Miller and carter's, you get what you pay for, they'll be 7 spare altogether, ti's a very sought after cut, I'm just been kind and putting the offer out there


You just made me wanna dip a bacon double cheeseburger with extra pickles in the beef dripping sauce


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> You just made me wanna dip a bacon double cheeseburger with extra pickles in the beef dripping sauce


Ooooooof that dripping sauce is something else ain't it. I bet you like the bone marrow too then?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 30, 2022)

go go kid said:


> clones should be given freely, why cant we just share strains without money comming into it. clones are free to take and get growing outside, so why make money for something thats free and ready to be shared


I'm all for that and happily share my cuts for free, last tike I bought some I gave 7 away, but someone has spent a long time pheno hunting and selecting and probs spent a lot of money doing so! So why can't he charge for cuttings? Saves me 4 weeks growth time and I know exactly what I'm getting. Times are changing mate


----------



## go go kid (May 30, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm all for that and happily share my cuts for free, last tike I bought some I gave 7 away, but someone has spent a long time pheno hunting and selecting and probs spent a lot of money doing so! So why can't he charge for cuttings? Saves me 4 weeks growth time and I know exactly what I'm getting. Times are changing mate


yeah, i see that after your post, they certainly are, i used to give away so many clones to growers growers, i just cant bring myself to sell them, but ive not been pheno hunting as the op has done


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 30, 2022)

I wouldn't sell either but if I've paid for them I'd rather get my money back than just give em away


----------



## Blue brother (May 30, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Ooooooof that dripping sauce is something else ain't it. I bet you like the bone marrow too then?


I’ve never had that, is it from millers? I’ll give it a try if it is cos I’ve allways wanted to try that. There’s some stuff called tallon my lass keeps wanting to cook chips in, it’s like lard made from beef, have u tried that?


----------



## Blue brother (May 30, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I wouldn't sell either but if I've paid for them I'd rather get my money back than just give em away


What kind of money did they cost? I’ve been eyeballing a jealousy cut but they’re 500 quid and they’re posted so there’s no guarantees


----------



## Star Dog (May 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’ve never had that, is it from millers? I’ll give it a try if it is cos I’ve allways wanted to try that. There’s some stuff called tallon my lass keeps wanting to cook chips in, it’s like lard made from beef, have u tried that?


I know it as beef dripping but its tallow in the US, I don't think it's the healthiest but imo it makes the best chip and fried bacon.


----------



## Blue brother (May 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I know it as beef dripping but its tallow in the US, I don't think it's the healthiest but imo it makes the best chip and fried bacon.


Ahhh so it’s probably the same as the beef dripping from miller and carters then. We used to soak bread in it then roast it haha. Unreal


----------



## conor c (May 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What kind of money did they cost? I’ve been eyeballing a jealousy cut but they’re 500 quid and they’re posted so there’s no guarantees


Thats mental for a snip il stick with seeds and finding my own or better thank you im of the mindset cuts were given not bought but by all means buy em if you feel inclined i just wouldnt myself


----------



## jondamon (May 30, 2022)

roulettepreditor said:


> Uk north here doing what a uk north man does .... How is everyone ?


Good man how about yourself?


----------



## Star Dog (May 30, 2022)

roulettepreditor said:


> Uk north here doing what a uk north man does .... How is everyone ?


I'm fine thanks just doing what a Uk north man does lol.


 

Keeping busy


----------



## go go kid (May 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’ve never had that, is it from millers? I’ll give it a try if it is cos I’ve allways wanted to try that. There’s some stuff called tallon my lass keeps wanting to cook chips in, it’s like lard made from beef, have u tried that?


i think you mean tallow, but i could be way wrong


----------



## Blue brother (May 31, 2022)

go go kid said:


> i think you mean tallow, but i could be way wrong


Yeah it is tallow I was mistaken lol


----------



## go go kid (May 31, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah it is tallow I was mistaken lol


its verry nice too


----------



## conor c (May 31, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I know it as beef dripping but its tallow in the US, I don't think it's the healthiest but imo it makes the best chip and fried bacon.


Yeah beef dripping didnt know america called it tallow you learn something new every day thats for sure


----------



## Smit76 (Jun 1, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The skunk was down on the floor this morning.
> View attachment 5131788
> so I decided I'd start harvesting, I've still got 1 skunk to do
> View attachment 5131790
> ...


Wow just wow


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm fine thanks just doing what a Uk north man does lol.
> View attachment 5141676
> View attachment 5141678
> 
> ...


Dam looks like you caught nessie!


----------



## Snickerpus (Jun 2, 2022)

Why is the faq the shipping to EU so faq ridiculous?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 2, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> What kind of money did they cost? I’ve been eyeballing a jealousy cut but they’re 500 quid and they’re posted so there’s no guarantees


£40 each £1000 for 25 ffs! This cut is the bollocks tho! Indont mind sharing it as long as I get 18 cuts back every 3 months lol


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 2, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> £40 each £1000 for 25 ffs! This cut is the bollocks tho! Indont mind sharing it as long as I get 18 cuts back every 3 months lol


Aw I wud of only bought one me and just cloned it haha far too greedy for that, the jealousy was 500 each. I guess time is money tho so can see why you’d want them all at once


----------



## imnicer (Jun 2, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> £40 each £1000 for 25 ffs! This cut is the bollocks tho! Indont mind sharing it as long as I get 18 cuts back every 3 months lol


most i ever cold cuts for was £35 each x 20 but they were 14" trained plants lol,

this cuts pricing for something nice sounding is bollox tbh i have grown out at least 50 of the cali/colorado collection fruity sounding strains and only 2 keepers to date, pcg key lime pie x cookies and manny cut stardawg, all a load of bolllox and piss poor yeilders most of them compared to uk strains such as cheese etc. just saying.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 2, 2022)

Couple of pics of my lazy man’s harvesting lol.

I usually do a few lengths a night.

Plant 2 really purpled Up plant 1 has some Purpling but not as pronounced as 1.


----------



## imnicer (Jun 3, 2022)

Very Nice Love the decor too, lol, very much like my bedroom i've been going to decorate for the first time since 1992


----------



## jondamon (Jun 3, 2022)

imnicer said:


> Very Nice Love the decor too, lol, very much like my bedroom i've been going to decorate for the first time since 1992


It’s a hidden room in the master bedroom lol.

the stud wall separates its.


----------



## conor c (Jun 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> It’s a hidden room in the master bedroom lol.
> 
> the stud wall separates its.


My mums friend had a similiar set up years ago behind a fake wall built in an attic needs must and all that


----------



## jondamon (Jun 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> My mums friend had a similiar set up years ago behind a fake wall built in an attic needs must and all that


I made it this way back in 2011 as the closet used to be in the “spare” bedroom which became the kids bedroom. 

so yeah deffo was a needs must lol.


----------



## imnicer (Jun 3, 2022)

jondamon said:


> It’s a hidden room in the master bedroom lol.
> 
> the stud wall separates its.


 lol i had one in my bedroom 3m width x 1m depth x 8ft high, just pulled it down and putting fitted robes there lol


----------



## jondamon (Jun 4, 2022)

getting there lol.

as you can see all the lines, the stems move from the left to the right as they dry.

driest buds to the right nearest the shelves, with freshest being the left side nearest the blue wall.

Some that I’ve jarred aswell so far.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 5, 2022)

Sunset sherbs all potted up, was fucking hard doing this with a broken heel let me tell ya


----------



## jondamon (Jun 5, 2022)

Bit more jarred up and a few more hung up.

still none of BG41(1) is ready to jar. Maybe Tuesday for the start of jarring this one.

Jars are 5/6Litre.


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 8, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5144752
> Sunset sherbs all potted up, was fucking hard doing this with a broken heel let me tell ya


Yea hows that going man, ive had bruised heels before from rolling....not pleasent at all


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 8, 2022)

@jondamon looking good there man, love harvest time!


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 8, 2022)

This is my headstash tent 2.4 x 1.2 hps shogun ferts, 8 pot custom rdwc system...

2 x cheese dipz , 3x El chapos cheese 1x Bluchi (keeper cut) 2x Blue cheese keeper mum cut....

The Bluchi has so much vigour compaired to the rest and vegs soo much faster, shes the lump intent on pushing my net up....regardless she will be tamed lol


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 8, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> This is my headstash tent 2.4 x 1.2 hps shogun ferts, 8 pot custom rdwc system...
> 
> 2 x cheese dipz , 3x El chapos cheese 1x Bluchi (keeper cut) 2x Blue cheese keeper mum cut....
> 
> ...


That’s a stinky selection there mate, very nice!
What’s the cheese dipz genetics?


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 8, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> That’s a stinky selection there mate, very nice!
> What’s the cheese dipz genetics?


It is, which reminds me that filter will defo need replacing this week!

So last year i had the bright idea to only work with other uk seed makers instead of all the hype usa bods, ya know because lifes not hard enough (and in all honesty id rather support the uk secene).

I aslo really really like being able to know and trace the origins of a strain as much as possible, not a fan of cheese x mystery kush for example

Sour genetics was kind enough to let me work with El chapo, and Allcityseeds (who has unfortunately disappeared) was kind enough to let me work with his double dipz (runtz x runtz) both Fem lines. 

So in short cheese dipz is (runtz x runtz) x Bluchi Lol


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 8, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> It is, which reminds me that filter will defo need replacing this week!
> 
> So last year i had the bright idea to only work with other uk seed makers instead of all the hype usa bods, ya know because lifes not hard enough (and in all honesty id rather support the uk secene).
> 
> ...


Sounds nice!
I couldn’t agree more with supporting the UK and try to myself as much as I can.

A lot of that American hype shit I couldn’t care less about and all those “exclusive drops and extortionate prices make me cringe.

I think I’ve got something from sour genetics in the fridge, Can’t remember what though, cola cubez perhaps?

plants look great mate and looks like you pump a fair bit out of the tent with that scrog.


----------



## conor c (Jun 8, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Sounds nice!
> I couldn’t agree more with supporting the UK and try to myself as much as I can.
> 
> A lot of that American hype shit I couldn’t care less about and all those “exclusive drops and extortionate prices make me cringe.
> ...


Agreed although i do like stuff from everywhere you gotta support your local scene where and if you can


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 9, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Sounds nice!
> I couldn’t agree more with supporting the UK and try to myself as much as I can.
> 
> A lot of that American hype shit I couldn’t care less about and all those “exclusive drops and extortionate prices make me cringe.
> ...


Thats the way the us market is now, with legalisation over there proper business models are comming into play, its a new world..lol....i am hearing usa breeders are looking for old Amsterdam genetics to refresh there gene pool....turns out sour OG everything aint great lol

Heard good things on the cola cubes.

Yea i cant rember the lasts time i weighed a harvest but it is a fair bit.



Full bluchi run on the next one!


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 9, 2022)

Anyone going product earth this year?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Yea hows that going man, ive had bruised heels before from rolling....not pleasent at all


Yeh its not pleasant mate pains getting better but agony ain't the word when I first did it it was horrible mate, ur plants looking good fella gonna be a filter killer for sure


----------



## conor c (Jun 9, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Sounds nice!
> I couldn’t agree more with supporting the UK and try to myself as much as I can.
> 
> A lot of that American hype shit I couldn’t care less about and all those “exclusive drops and extortionate prices make me cringe.
> ...


That any relation to the uk cola cut or ? Cola cubes i mean


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 9, 2022)

conor c said:


> That any relation to the uk cola cut or ? Cola cubes i mean


Yeah I think so, it’s called millions, strawberry Tahoe OG X cola cubes.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 9, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Thats the way the us market is now, with legalisation over there proper business models are comming into play, its a new world..lol....i am hearing usa breeders are looking for old Amsterdam genetics to refresh there gene pool....turns out sour OG everything aint great lol
> 
> Heard good things on the cola cubes.
> 
> ...


And to think how much shit they talked about Dutch haze terps and the likes. Hahaha.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 9, 2022)

Sherbs all nice and perky really excited for this the things I've heard about this cut gets me erect haha


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 9, 2022)

sMACkin by in house genetics week 5 of flower. Candy Gas terps. The candy side of the terps is like a honey smell. honeycomb flavour/smell. Super frosty with a dense bud structure


----------



## conor c (Jun 9, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Yeah I think so, it’s called millions, strawberry Tahoe OG X cola cubes.


Nice i tried the uk cola cut years ago was pretty unique tasted like cola sweets to me kinda


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 9, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> And to think how much shit they talked about Dutch haze terps and the likes. Hahaha.


Haha you know this!....


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 9, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5146853
> Sherbs all nice and perky really excited for this the things I've heard about this cut gets me erect haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 12, 2022)

Just bit the bullet and bought a gas envoroment controller and new sytemsair vector 8" ec fan, not messing oriund with these sherb ladies


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Right them boys, 27 sunset sherb cuts I paid an arm and a leg for em. Highly sort after cut!!! I only need 18 if u catch my drif? Would have to be collection, all I ask in return is to sort me cuts back out when I need them. Who's game???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Cmon baz uve gotta be sick of cheese by now ffs lol, have u still got the gg4?


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Cmon baz uve gotta be sick of cheese by now ffs lol, have u still got the gg4?


Lol, slightly mate. Yes all I do is gg and exo. I think it's a bit of a treck o your place though, I'm s/Wales.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Lol, slightly mate. Yes all I do is gg and exo. I think it's a bit of a treck o your place though, I'm s/Wales.


Man I'd love to get my hands on that gg4 again.

Fuck it will be a nice trip out for ya won't it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Be worth it bro , for a single cut its a bag of sand!


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Anyone in here ran 5000w plus rooms? Looking at running 6k de hps. Anyone used portable air con in a lung room, or cooled that many watts with fans? Need to pick some U.K. growers brains about scaling up? Thanks guys


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Anyone in here ran 5000w plus rooms? Looking at running 6k de hps. Anyone used portable air con in a lung room, or cooled that many watts with fans? Need to pick some U.K. growers brains about scaling up? Thanks guys


Wish i had the room to hang so many lights lol, I'd imagine you'd need a big box fan and a big intake and plenty of fans all over the walls, all these big growers in America use ac in there rooms


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Wish i had the room to hang so many lights lol, I'd imagine you'd need a big box fan and a big intake and plenty of fans all over the walls, all these big growers in America use ac in there rooms


Yeah well I was looking at a couple 14” vector ecs like what you’ve just bought but if I’m moving that much air I can say goodbye to controlling humidity

yeah I started another thread with the yanks and they all just say use a mini split but obv we can’t have a huge unit bolted to the side of an empty council house hahaha, the just don’t get it haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah well I was looking at a couple 14” vector ecs like what you’ve just bought but if I’m moving that much air I can say goodbye to controlling humidity
> 
> yeah I started another thread with the yanks and they all just say use a mini split but obv we can’t have a huge unit bolted to the side of an empty council house hahaha, the just don’t get it haha


Get a humidifier bro


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

I've just had tonget one £88 for a gas one the ram ones are like 140's


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Get a humidifier bro


Ah I use both humidifiers and dehumidifiers but if I’m moving 12,000m3/h they’re not gonna have a chance to make an impact. I hit this point in 2015 with 4800w of hps but they were 600w so just put them all in independently cooled cool tubes, meant I could slow down the rooms extraction to give the dehumidifier or humidifier a chance to make impact.

I’ve spent the last while dialing in vpd and seeing the results from this I can’t go back to chasing parameters


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2022)

How you paying for the leccy with 6k of light ect ? Costing me £120 a week with the few I run. If ya shafting the leccy board see you in the Big house. Going up again in October ffs.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> How you paying for the leccy with 6k of light ect ? Costing me £120 a week with the few I run. If ya shafting the leccy board see you in the Big house. Going up again in October ffs.


We just pay it tbh. It’s a killer but they hammer us if we rob the leccy. Obv never ran all these watts before so not sure if the leccy board flag up excessive usage but our meter is in the house, so they need a meter reading to determine the usage, otherwise it just looks like the whole street have a 4 planter in

edit: what u up for?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Ah I use both humidifiers and dehumidifiers but if I’m moving 12,000m3/h they’re not gonna have a chance to make an impact. I hit this point in 2015 with 4800w of hps but they were 600w so just put them all in independently cooled cool tubes, meant I could slow down the rooms extraction to give the dehumidifier or humidifier a chance to make impact.
> 
> I’ve spent the last while dialing in vpd and seeing the results from this I can’t go back to chasing parameters
> 
> View attachment 5149312


I take it you've got an environment controller? Cuz that will only have you ur fans running full speed when it gets over temp


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

So your controller will just keep the room in order, it turns the fans and humidifier up and down as it pleases


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I take it you've got an environment controller? Cuz that will only have you ur fans running full speed when it gets over temp


I have a few from over the years I use ac infinity atm, but wud use a trolmaster for the new op, that g.a.s controller is only for humidity, it controls the dehumidifier or humidifier to keep vpd correct dependant on the temperature, I’ve found this is the best way to do it when using fans for cooling. I usually run dehumidifier constant and just have the humidifier on the controller as the humidifier corrects the humidity in a couple seconds, whereas the dehumidifier needs to work constant to keep rh down in flower.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2022)

@Blue brother , I'm up for most things, but I was referring to the cost of leccy.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> @Blue brother , I'm up for most things, but I was referring to the cost of leccy.


Lmao I meant what you up at court for? Not are you up for committing crimes with me hahahaha


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Lmao I meant what you up at court for? Not are you up for committing crimes with me hahahaha


Lol I'm not up in court, I'm a good boy I am, I couldn't commit crimes with you, your already hard work lol.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 14, 2022)

Anyway, Lumatek 600w zeus Pro. I want 6 of them, anyone used them ?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Anyway, Lumatek 600w zeus Pro. I want 6 of them, anyone used them ?


Not used one but heard they're good, I highly reccomend getting and adjustawing hellion led tho mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

I got just over 700g with that light and only 450g with the hellion hps! The plants were too close to light tho to be fair, this round I'm gonna flip sooner keep em shorter and will be a proper side by side then


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

I’ve not used one either, I do really like the look of the helions though as mentioned above. A friend of mine has the Zeus pro and loves it. I’m looking at the geeklight monster board pro with uva and ir. I reckon the Zeus are pretty similar to the maxibrights but with slightly better component’s


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Thats with the 510watt one I'd go for the 700 or the 1000 mate, it's got three different controls,veg,bloom and uv and u can dial then in perfect


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Maxibright leds are shit! Good for veg and that's about it


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Maxibright leds are shit! Good for veg and that's about it


Ah are they? A couple of my mates have them and they seem to like them. I use hlg for the most part and I can’t fault them one bit tbh


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> How you paying for the leccy with 6k of light ect ? Costing me £120 a week with the few I run. If ya shafting the leccy board see you in the Big house. Going up again in October ffs.


Ah u meant the leccy is going up again in October haha. Only took me an hour to get what u meant haha. Too much hash through the day! Haha


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Ah are they? A couple of my mates have them and they seem to like them. I use hlg for the most part and I can’t fault them one bit tbh


Brilliant in veg but the bud that was gown under the maxibright was dog shit compared to the hellion led !!! Same tent same feeds the lot


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Brilliant in veg but the bud that was gown under the maxibright was dog shit compared to the hellion led !!! Same tent same feeds the lot


Good to know. I did expect the helion to perform amazing tbh. Adjustawings aren’t gonna bring a led to market unless it’s top notch!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Them zues are supposed to be the bollocks too and another one I can't remember the name, I've only used maxibright and adjustawing leds and the latter fucking pisses all over the shitty maxibright bollocks they call a grow light lol, rant over


----------



## jondamon (Jun 14, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Anyway, Lumatek 600w zeus Pro. I want 6 of them, anyone used them ?


Double check as I’m sure the bars on these lights are magnetised and if you knock them they fall off.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 14, 2022)

Yes I recall someone talking about the zues bars falling down when the light was knocked.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Fuck the zues get your sen a hellion!!! I guarantee you won't look back

Every grow I've done with it have all been over a gpw and I ain't no where near getting it dialled in


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Yes I recall someone talking about the zues bars falling down when the light was knocked.


Yep, that was me lol  I knocked it by mistake and it wacked me on the head and fell onto 1 of my plants lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

I've fucked up a few times in the tent , normally cuz I was pissed up


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 14, 2022)

I found a couple of grow pics from March 2012 it's interesting to look back at your own thing after so long. 

Does anyone want to see them?


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 14, 2022)

Sure @Star Dog fire away


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice one @Blue brother most of them have been replaced by a red cross but these were still available. 

1st scrog of kc33


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice canopy that fella


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 14, 2022)

ooooooo weeeeeethese are the best pain killers ever.... throw 3 down ya neck and I'm fucked man


----------



## jondamon (Jun 15, 2022)

A nice frost on the Blue Gelato 41 number 2 plant


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5149452ooooooo weeeeeethese are the best pain killers ever.... throw 3 down ya neck and I'm fucked man


what are these? I thought I’d took everything haha


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Nice one @Blue brother most of them have been replaced by a red cross but these were still available. View attachment 5149439
> View attachment 5149440
> 1st scrog of kc33


These are awesome mate, nice scrog


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

jondamon said:


> A nice frost on the Blue Gelato 41 number 2 plant
> 
> View attachment 5149671View attachment 5149672


Looks pukka that does


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> what are these? I thought I’d took everything haha


Hahaha they're just strong painkillers tapentadol 3x stronger than tramadol, it's like a oxy buzz


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Hahaha they're just strong painkillers tapentadol 3x stronger than tramadol, it's like a oxy buzz


Fooooo don’t tempt me haha. I went to rehab 4 year ago for coke and morphine and pregabalin which are obviously an amazing combo but it got too… everyday haha


----------



## Growingitalone (Jun 15, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Fooooo don’t tempt me haha. I went to rehab 4 year ago for coke and morphine and pregabalin which are obviously an amazing combo but it got too… everyday haha


Those pregabs are nasty seem some good people go to shit on them and the dodgy blues(diazepan). They need to stop handing shit like that out.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

I used to enjoy the odd pain killer lol temgesic and joint makes a blissful night.


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

Growingitalone said:


> Those pregabs are nasty seem some good people go to shit on them and the dodgy blues(diazepan). They need to stop handing shit like that out.


All that shit is bad news mate unless you really really need em id avoid it at all costs myself literally besides caffeine obviously i only really smoke weed occasionally some mdma or trips but i tend to stay away from whatever else each to there own ig


----------



## Growingitalone (Jun 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> All that shit is bad news mate unless you really really need em id avoid it at all costs myself literally besides caffeine obviously i only really smoke weed occasionally some mdma or trips but i tend to stay away from whatever else each to there own ig


Yeah man of course each to their own and obviously the guys that need them as medication don't normally abuse them. I've never took anything like acid or shrooms but I'd give them a go for the experience I have an occasional sniff when on a night out but that's once in a blue moon. Coffee and a bucket before I go to work does me on a daily haha.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I used to enjoy the odd pain killer lol temgesic and joint makes a blissful night.


Awwwee temmys in the big house, they all got replaced by buprenorphine which has now in large been replaced by spice


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Growingitalone said:


> Yeah man of course each to their own and obviously the guys that need them as medication don't normally abuse them. I've never took anything like acid or shrooms but I'd give them a go for the experience I have an occasional sniff when on a night out but that's once in a blue moon. Coffee and a bucket before I go to work does me on a daily haha.


Yeah for me it’s just 20 hash pipes a day and peroni twice a week lol.

I used to absolutely love tripping but had bad experiences on truffles in Amsterdam and it totally put me off. I smoked some dmt before I quit it all though and that stuff was next level trip wise


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

Growingitalone said:


> Yeah man of course each to their own and obviously the guys that need them as medication don't normally abuse them. I've never took anything like acid or shrooms but I'd give them a go for the experience I have an occasional sniff when on a night out but that's once in a blue moon. Coffee and a bucket before I go to work does me on a daily haha.


Cokes like taking ritalin for me/no buzz pretty much it sucks lol i got adhd tho so for me its not something i enjoy or really get much benefit from everyones different like you say mate i know plenty who like it of course


----------



## Growingitalone (Jun 15, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah for me it’s just 20 hash pipes a day and peroni twice a week lol.
> 
> I used to absolutely love tripping but had bad experiences on truffles in Amsterdam and it totally put me off. I smoked some dmt before I quit it all though and that stuff was next level trip wise


What's dmt? Never heard of that before. I wish I could get baked all day, the gaffer doesn't like it when we come in stoned or fucked up from the night before due to the machinery we use.


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

Growingitalone said:


> What's dmt? Never heard of that before. I wish I could get baked all day, the gaffer doesn't like it when we come in stoned or fucked up from the night before due to the machinery we use.


Dimethyltryptamine or dmt its the main ingredient in ayuathsca but you get extracted purer and in freebase form dmt people smoke it and trip unimaginable balls for like 15 to 20 mins its pretty hardcore as psychedelics come dont let the short duration fool you


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> Dimethyltryptamine or dmt its the main ingredient in ayuathsca but you get extracted pure dmt people smoke it and trip unimaginable balls for like 15 to 20 mins its pretty hardcore as psychedelics come dont let the short duration fool you


I didn't know it existed mate, I enjoy getting high in all forms but it's been a few years now however I'm tempted to pick some mushrooms later in the year I had some epic trips with them.


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I didn't know it existed mate, I enjoy getting high in all forms but it's been a few years now however I'm tempted to pick some mushrooms later in the year I had some epic trips with them.


Theres two related but different ones theres dmt and theres 5meodmt that comes from synthetic means or from buffalo alvarius a sinoran desert toad it produces it as a defence the easiest way to define the difference in effects is one is like a crazy blast off strap to a rocket type trip (dmt) the other is more profound and very likely to cause a ego death experience consistently like meet god type of thing etc (5meodmt) 5meo is about as hardcore as it comes with psychedelics its more of a spiritual thing than something you enjoy for recreation or whatever dont get me wrong normal dmt is still up there


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

I've got half a gram of dmt in my bedside table, but since I had them shrooms u don't wanna trip again it was horrible lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Fooooo don’t tempt me haha. I went to rehab 4 year ago for coke and morphine and pregabalin which are obviously an amazing combo but it got too… everyday haha


Hahhaha yes that's the thing with opiates they become a little bit moreish lol, I'd say stay well clear if u been rehab bro, my brothers in rehab now bless him he's 42 and been on the gear since he was 17/18, must be really hard going thru that shit


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

Opiates are thoroughly enjoyable but they're also bad news.
I remember there was something available under the legal high terms called salvia it looked like it fked you up but not in the a nice way.
Has anyone tried it, was the effect a good high... Asking for a friend lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Lol salvia supposed to be a pretty mad trip sends folk into wormholes and shit, there's some out there that's 250x salvia I think its that shit that fuxks people up lol, best trip hands down is dmt I've only blasted off once smoked it probably 13 times now and only blasted off the once


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lol salvia supposed to be a pretty mad trip sends folk into wormholes and shit, there's some out there that's 250x salvia I think its that shit that fuxks people up lol, best trip hands down is dmt I've only blasted off once smoked it probably 13 times now and only blasted off the once


The only tripping I've done is with mushrooms and occasionally acid but acid didn't really do it for me or not in the way mushrooms did. 

I seen you had mushrooms but didn't enjoy them, were they magics? 
Is dmt in anyway similar to magics or is it a different thing altogether?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The only tripping I've done is with mushrooms and occasionally acid but acid didn't really do it for me or not in the way mushrooms did.
> 
> I seen you had mushrooms but didn't enjoy them, were they magics?
> Is dmt in anyway similar to magics or is it a different thing altogether?


I love liberty caps the ones we can pick over here , but the ones I had last were blue meanies and the trip was very dmt like, but nowhere near like if u get me lol, I've had acid once and it didn't really do it for me either I did t really get any visuals or fuck all huat felt a little edgy


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> Theres two related but different ones theres dmt and theres 5meodmt that comes from synthetic means or from buffalo alvarius a sinoran desert toad it produces it as a defence the easiest way to define the difference in effects is one is like a crazy blast off strap to a rocket type trip (dmt) the other is more profound and very likely to cause a ego death experience consistently like meet god type of thing etc (5meodmt) 5meo is about as hardcore as it comes with psychedelics its more of a spiritual thing than something you enjoy for recreation or whatever dont get me wrong normal dmt is still up there


I think I’ve had both, I was breeding tropical fish at the time and was communicating with them telepathically and I was saying I was sorry for keeping them in a tank but they were saying it was allright they liked their tank and that I kept impeccable water chemistry hahaha, the other time just felt like I’d been smoking crack in a kaleidoscope


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Opiates are thoroughly enjoyable but they're also bad news.
> I remember there was something available under the legal high terms called salvia it looked like it fked you up but not in the a nice way.
> Has anyone tried it, was the effect a good high... Asking for a friend lol


Yeah I’ve smoked salvia, in a bucket, I walked round the living room like 30 times cos I felt like there was a weight on my shoulders pushing me forward, everything was kind of black and white but shiny almost glossy for abit. You get a few different grades I think it was x10 stuff I had


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

You'll love dmt l! It's intense as fuck and just completely takes over you .and it's instant and quick probs last about 5 mins or so visuals are crazy


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Little green men running round the bobble on a jesters hat, the green men were the bobble, going round d in circles waving at me


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

I've had jesters hopping about, I've been fed liquid light energy from the gnomes on a ferris wheel! I've had entities with long beaks standing over me I opened my mouth and they went straight into me then when they left they were waving goodbye to me lol I liked them little fellas


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

My friend smoked it outside around a campfire with us for his first time and a ghost ship full of demons came and judged him hahaha I wish I cud use emojis on this lmao


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Opiates are thoroughly enjoyable but they're also bad news.
> I remember there was something available under the legal high terms called salvia it looked like it fked you up but not in the a nice way.
> Has anyone tried it, was the effect a good high... Asking for a friend lol


I remember trying it when I was young and it doing fuck all. 
Then I got some 40x or something for a laugh bout 10 year ago.. thought I'd try it before my mate came round.. Jesus it fucked me right up. 
I used to do alot of acid and shrooms but this was next level, out of this world and body shit.
Put me off tripping until I tried dmt a year ago, now that really was out of this world. Once I came round all I could think was "I'm never going to be sane again"

Think I'm just too old for that shit these days. 
Kind of glad dmt wasn't available when I was a kid because I would of lost myself !

Anyhow , looks like this threads proper revived again with some solid growers new and old !!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

I've always been scared of salvia cuz of all the vids of people freakin out lol, I introduced dmt to a mate a few months back and he's been buying 8ths of the fucker and blasting off every night the mad cunt. 

Aye the thread is getting busy again ain't it, hood to see, this was the place to be back in the day haha the shit that's gone off in this thread is mad, they deleted half of the fucker


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Dogs funny as fuck goes in the rabbit pen/hutch and steals their carrots then comes in all proud of herself


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Some little zushi nuggies, covered in frost keeps clogging my grinder up ffs, flavours pleasant and a little moreish and it's straight power, puts me right on my arse and all I do is smoke weed lol


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've always been scared of salvia cuz of all the vids of people freakin out lol, I introduced dmt to a mate a few months back and he's been buying 8ths of the fucker and blasting off every night the mad cunt.
> 
> Aye the thread is getting busy again ain't it, hood to see, this was the place to be back in the day haha the shit that's gone off in this thread is mad, they deleted half of the fucker


Jheez, people don’t come back from that shit sometimes


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5149955
> Some little zushi nuggies, covered in frost keeps clogging my grinder up ffs, flavours pleasant and a little moreish and it's straight power, puts me right on my arse and all I do is smoke weed lol


Manchester boys cut?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Manchester boys cut?


Nah the clonebanks cut, can't say enough about the fella his cuts are always bang on and nice n big. London boys right daaaaan saaaaaf


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> View attachment 5149969
> View attachment 5149967


Ooooof me fucking duck! Some nice big hand grenades u have there mate bet that was a nice easy trim


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

What strains that? Some nice looking nugs in that pile


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What strains that? Some nice looking nugs in that pile


The top picture is Bluchi the 2 pic is star dog.
It was a nice easy trim right enough it didn't take me long to do it thankfully.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 15, 2022)

That bluchi looks bangin mate what's it smell and taste like?


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The top picture is Bluchi the 2 pic is star dog.
> It was a nice easy trim right enough it didn't take me long to do it thankfully.


How many weeks did you flower them dude?


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> That bluchi looks bangin mate what's it smell and taste like?


The bluchi is a great smoke really really tasty but it's difficult for me to describe the taste/flavour I pick up from cinnamon and vanilla to blackcurrant and some smells I just can't pin down, it's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> How many weeks did you flower them dude?


The Bluchi was in flower 73 days and the others were 88 days in 12-12 i intended 90 but one collapsed so I brought my plans forward. 

Bluchi is the fastest flowering strain I've flowered.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The Bluchi was in flower 73 days and the others were 88 days in 12-12 i intended 90 but one collapsed so I brought my plans forward.
> View attachment 5149988
> Bluchi is the fastest flowering strain I've flowered.


Holy shit dude, they look lovely, I'm 6 weeks into flower and mine are starting to get heavy on top, so I'm glad I'm not the only one with that issue haha


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Holy shit dude, they look lovely, I'm 6 weeks into flower and mine are starting to get heavy on top, so I'm glad I'm not the only one with that issue haha


Sounds like a good harvest ahead, do you have any pics?


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 15, 2022)

She has 1 main stem that is about as thick as a 2 pence coin, with about 20 arms shooting out of her main stem 360 degrees all around, she is a very very heavy yielder and she is taking up too much space in my tent but I love her too much to get rid of her, I never expected it to be fair.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 15, 2022)

the frost on her is amazing at this point, it even has THC on the main fan leaves and stems, it's caked with it. I'm searching out the MAC-1 Phenotype hybrid cookie pancakes crosses, so hopefully I can find a keeper with a high 35% - 40% THC with lots of gassy flavours that will blow my socks off.


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Sounds like a good harvest ahead, do you have any pics?


Aye tried salvia years back it was ok short and weird has to be a bong or bucket etc it wont work in joints ime i didnt find it very intense lol


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2022)

Fuck me sounds like most of you have been a needle away from bag head status lmao.

I’ve been smoking weed since around 14 (42 now) during my DJ’ing days I liked E’s, whizz and Charles.

brown speckled playboys/mitsubishis were some of my favourites.

never really been a pill popper other than doing a few Tamazi’s here and there and some mushrooms when Mates had them etc.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Fuck me sounds like most of you have been a needle away from bag head status lmao.
> 
> I’ve been smoking weed since around 14 (42 now) during my DJ’ing days I liked E’s, whizz and Charles.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was deffo me haha! Crazy to look back on it now, came from a decent family, had opportunity’s, never been a scruff, never begged, just wanted to get absolutely wasted all the time cos i enjoyed the numbness.

nice to hear ur a fellow dj, what genres did you play? I’m all about eurodance from 130bpm up to 155bpm, and German trance and Spanish techno around 165bpm, do you still dabble ? I’ve just got some mk7 technics last year and started collecting vinyl again


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

here’s some nice Spanish 135 if anyones interested haha, Mebys not, it’s certainly niche these days


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah that was deffo me haha! Crazy to look back on it now, came from a decent family, had opportunity’s, never been a scruff, never begged, just wanted to get absolutely wasted all the time cos i enjoyed the numbness.
> 
> nice to hear ur a fellow dj, what genres did you play? I’m all about eurodance from 130bpm up to 155bpm, and German trance and Spanish techno around 165bpm, do you still dabble ? I’ve just got some mk7 technics last year and started collecting vinyl again


Funky house
Progressive house 
Euphoric trance
And some techno.

Don’t dabble anymore.

my highlights were playing alongside the likes of Matt Hardwick, Scott Bond, Sonny Wharton and a few others I can’t even remember lol.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Funky house
> Progressive house
> Euphoric trance
> And some techno.
> ...


Amazing, I’ve never played at a venue tbh it’s allways just been a hobby for me and I don’t think I’ve ever been consistent enough to warrant looking for gigs.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Oh I forgot about the E daze fk me I had the time of my life clubbing with doves and disco biscuits, we traveled far and wide to various events




Skip intro 1.30

I nearly fell over laughing when I seen this on family guy.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Oh I forgot about the E daze fk me I had the time of my life clubbing with doves and disco biscuits, we traveled far and wide to various events
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahha that is classic. Nice vid too, I would have loved to be around in those days, sure I was born in the wrong generation. I’ve probs got about 2000 vinyls all from 1990-1996 lol I was 7 when they stopped making the music I collect haha


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Oh I forgot about the E daze fk me I had the time of my life clubbing with doves and disco biscuits, we traveled far and wide to various events
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure I seen a guy bouncing about with a soft plastic lure in his mouth as if he’d been caught lmao really I wish I cud use emojis here


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Hahahahha that is classic. Nice vid too, I would have loved to be around in those days, sure I was born in the wrong generation. I’ve probs got about 2000 vinyls all from 1990-1996 lol I was 7 when they stopped making the music I collect haha


It was some of the most memorable nights of my life. 

The last E I had was in Amsterdam on the millennium New year, that was also the last time I had mushrooms but not the same night gawd I need to get back there I loved Amsterdam!


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Sure I seen a guy bouncing about with a soft plastic lure in his mouth as if he’d been caught lmao really I wish I cud use emojis here


It wouldn't surprise me tbh, them was crazy daze lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Hahahahha that is classic. Nice vid too, I would have loved to be around in those days, sure I was born in the wrong generation. I’ve probs got about 2000 vinyls all from 1990-1996 lol I was 7 when they stopped making the music I collect haha


I was a audiophile fan I used to collect a lot of older vinyl 70's early 80s mostly, the classic stuff like David Bowie, Pink Floyd, Supertramp and Fleetwood Mac etc, at the weekends I'd go into Town and work around all the 2nd hand record shops I could manage + the charity shops they can yeild some treasures to.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I was a audiophile fan I used to collect a lot of older vinyl 70's early 80s mostly, the classic stuff like David Bowie, Pink Floyd, Supertramp and Fleetwood Mac etc, at the weekends I'd go into Town and work around all the 2nd hand record shops I could manage + the charity shops they can yeild some treasures to.


Aw that’s brilliant mate, I’ve got a few fleetwood mac n pink floyd lps at my mothers house, my dad has a proper hifi and belt driven turntable so I listen to those there for better sound. I especially like Peter greens fleetwood mac for some easy listening, but Lindsay and Stevie made a huge contribution so their music is also up there with my favourites.


----------



## conor c (Jun 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Fuck me sounds like most of you have been a needle away from bag head status lmao.
> 
> I’ve been smoking weed since around 14 (42 now) during my DJ’ing days I liked E’s, whizz and Charles.
> 
> ...


Im with you mate i dont do much i aint into prescription drugs at all i barely even take paracetamol let alone anything else lol i dont do opiates or benzos full stop tbh i dont enjoy many addictive substances personally idk personal tastes and all i guess that and i seen too many people become a shadow of themselves due to stuff like it i can go years without doing trips or whatever its just when i fancy it weeds been my only constant since a like ten or 11 only other thing i enjoy the odd dram at the weekends or whatever but thats pretty much it


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Fuck me sounds like most of you have been a needle away from bag head status lmao.
> 
> I’ve been smoking weed since around 14 (42 now) during my DJ’ing days I liked E’s, whizz and Charles.
> 
> ...


You've had a fair list yourself lol


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

I promise this time I won’t let the soil dry out after harvest lol bless them


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

New home for the girls. Over the next couple weeks they’re gonna be getting cloned scrogged stripped, and when I eventually pull my finger out and set the 2 600 cool tubes up they’ll be getting flipped. Might even throw another led in the Center of the 2 cool tubes but I’ll have to check for space once I get my ducts sorted.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> View attachment 5150265
> New home for the girls. Over the next couple weeks they’re gonna be getting cloned scrogged stripped, and when I eventually pull my finger out and set the 2 600 cool tubes up they’ll be getting flipped. Might even throw another led in the Center of the 2 cool tubes but I’ll have to check for space once I get my ducts sorted.


Is it the pic or is your tent white inside?

Eta oh I see its a bud box, I was looking at the pro a couple of weeks back I like the white interior.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Is it the pic or is your tent white inside?
> 
> Eta oh I see its a bud box, I was looking at the pro a couple of weeks back I like the white interior.


The white interiors are where it’s at mate, I’ve had a few, my last one was the homebox ambient with a more glossy inner and beige on outside.

in my experience the room runs cooler because IR radiation (heat) is able to pass through the white inner, whereas Mylar and the like reflect it back into the room.

The bud box has a matte white inner, and it’s a strange material compared to what I’m used to but I absolutely love the doors, being able to open it up all the way round 3 sides from a zip at the centre of the front makes it really user friendly


----------



## jondamon (Jun 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> You've had a fair list yourself lol



Fair comment lol. 
Plus I was an E monster. 


I’d would drive to Wigan Pier, drop 6-10 E’s then head to a friend Eddie’s in Runcorn for the come down party and then drive home the following day lol.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 16, 2022)

Jungle and drum and bass


jondamon said:


> Funky house
> Progressive house
> Euphoric trance
> And some techno.
> ...


Good to see we’ve got some hobbies other than growing haha
Jungle, drum and bass and reggae for me. Definitely got some love for 90’s house too.

I used to have 1210’s but moved overseas and donated them to a mate because the postage was nuts. 
Ended up grabbing a new pair of reloop RP- 4000’s basically old technics!
Bought one of the pricey technic mk7’s to check out but weren’t happy with how much plastic they used and the weights not there so it’s boxed up in the shed.
I still hunt discogs for gems as it’s about the only place to buy from for me.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Jungle and drum and bass
> 
> Good to see we’ve got some hobbies other than growing haha
> Jungle, drum and bass and reggae for me. Definitely got some love for 90’s house too.
> ...


Yeah I should’ve just bought 1200mk2s but I was impatient, I do like the pitch fader on the mk7for being digital but there are dead spots on the fader at either end. The plastic puts me off too if I’m honest vs mk2 but they’re a pretty solid unit still, I especially like the pla
The re loops are digi pitch too aren’t they?

deffo on the discogs none stop hahahaha


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah I should’ve just bought 1200mk2s but I was impatient, I do like the pitch fader on the mk7for being digital but there are dead spots on the fader at either end. The plastic puts me off too if I’m honest vs mk2 but they’re a pretty solid unit still, I especially like the pla
> The re loops are digi pitch too aren’t they?
> 
> deffo on the discogs none stop hahahaha


Yeah they have digi pitch and a few other fancy features.
The dead spot on the technics was a put off too. I jumped the gun on the mk7 a bit mate and only after ordering realised haha


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 16, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Yeah they have digi pitch and a few other fancy features.
> The dead spot on the technics was a put off too. I jumped the gun on the mk7 a bit mate and only after ordering realised haha


You not find you preferred the analogue pitches of yesteryear to the modern digital versions?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> You not find you preferred the analogue pitches of yesteryear to the modern digital versions?


100% mate. I just couldn’t justify the cost ofshipping my old 1210’s and vinyl to Australia.
There weren’t any decent pairs I could find here at the time so bought the reloops as the next best thing.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 16, 2022)

Now I bring a box of tunes back with me each time I visit the motherland


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> 100% mate. I just couldn’t justify the cost ofshipping my old 1210’s and vinyl to Australia.
> There weren’t any decent pairs I could find here at the time so bought the reloops as the next best thing.


Yeah that’s a biggy, my uncles doing the same thing with all his house music half a box at a time. A clean pair of mk2 are gonna become like rocking horse shit. They pretty much are now lol


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jun 17, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah that’s a biggy, my uncles doing the same thing with all his house music half a box at a time. A clean pair of mk2 are gonna become like rocking horse shit. They pretty much are now lol


You know it mate, rare as hens teeth.

The closest I’ve seen are some of the refurbished pairs coming out of Japan, there’s still some mixed reviews about the condition they actually arrive in, but I’m sure you could hunt about and find a decent pair.

I think there’s a fella in London with a YouTube called just technics. He refurbs and sells the odd pair and is extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 17, 2022)

Frigg me it's warm.  wish I could put all the plants outside in this weather, but I can't because of fucking neighbours.!!. Never mind, it's the last episode soon


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Frigg me it's warm.  wish I could put all the plants outside in this weather, but I can't because of fucking neighbours.!!. Never mind, it's the last episode soon


I've just been out in garden with carrot oil on half hour and I'm fhcking burnt haha, aye the ladies would love this sum right now, better than any light on the market the good old sun is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2022)

Bought a new 8" extraction fan the other day was £320 and the tight bastards didn't even send an ec controller cable with it, takes the piss I feel like ringing them up


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 17, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Bought a new 8" extraction fan the other day was £320 and the tight bastards didn't even send an ec controller cable with it, takes the piss I feel like ringing them up


The vector?


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 17, 2022)

It's a balmy 17c here today a bit overcast with showers, I seen earlier in the week the South was to get nice weather over the weekend up to 30c I hope the weather works its way up. 

Last Friday I was out fishing through the night and the temperature was down to 6c it was chilly through the night, 
I didn't catch anything but I still enjoyed the night.


----------



## conor c (Jun 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's a balmy 17c here today a bit overcast with showers, I seen earlier in the week the South was to get nice weather over the weekend up to 30c I hope the weather works its way up.
> View attachment 5150629
> Last Friday I was out fishing through the night and the temperature was down to 6c it was chilly through the night,
> I didn't catch anything but I still enjoyed the night.


Nice wee spot there man


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2022)

I know I know more bloody zushi lol, it's curing up lovey tasting better every day l, this shit welds ur grinder shut I had to use a screwdriver to get the lid off yesterday, scraped grinder all clean and it's sticking again already, might start picking it in instead of grinding, does anyone find a picked joint tasted better than using a grinder or is it in my head


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 17, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> The vector?


Yeh man the vector, is says its ultra quiet too, when it's on full blast I sounds like it's gonna take ffs like a jet engine


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh man the vector, is says its ultra quiet too, when it's on full blast I sounds like it's gonna take ffs like a jet engine


Is it the silence one or the regular one, I’ve got a thing for systemair tbh I reckon they’ve allways made the most reliable and good value for money fans in the industry, it was literally only the ac infinity controller that made me use ac in this most recent room.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

bit more manicuring and hanging last night.

density is insane and taking at least 12 days to dry at present.

Also what’s still left on the plant (I’ve literally been topping up 5L plain water every couple of days to keep the plants ticking)

3-4oz “lost” already lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Is it the silence one or the regular one, I’ve got a thing for systemair tbh I reckon they’ve allways made the most reliable and good value for money fans in the industry, it was literally only the ac infinity controller that made me use ac in this most recent room.


I replaced my RVK150A1 with a VENTS VK 150 and I’ve been impressed for £20 less for the fan.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Is it the silence one or the regular one, I’ve got a thing for systemair tbh I reckon they’ve allways made the most reliable and good value for money fans in the industry, it was literally only the ac infinity controller that made me use ac in this most recent room.


No just the normal one should of spent a little more for the silenced one, or can u buy the silencer separate and just fit it on?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> bit more manicuring and hanging last night.
> 
> density is insane and taking at least 12 days to dry at present.
> 
> ...


You like them staggerd harvests don't ya, I used to do a fair bit of it when I had 2 tents (flower and veg) now the whole lot comes down at once


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I replaced my RVK150A1 with a VENTS VK 150 and I’ve been impressed for £20 less for the fan.


Thanks that’s good to know


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> No just the normal one should of spent a little more for the silenced one, or can u buy the silencer separate and just fit it on?


I don’t think you can buy the fan casing silencer separately but you can buy a separate inline silencer.

I usually put my fans in a storage box with 2 holes cut for ducts, packed with stonewool insulation and sometimes abit silicone to seal it up nicely.

these usually get hung with bungees from the rafters in a loft, don’t even have a carbon filter in the tent, that’s up there too. However I am wondering if the filter actually reduces noise in the tent and may swap around soon to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I don’t think you can buy the fan casing silencer separately but you can buy a separate inline silencer.
> 
> I usually put my fans in a storage box with 2 holes cut for ducts, packed with stonewool insulation and sometimes abit silicone to seal it up nicely.
> 
> these usually get hung with bungees from the rafters in a loft, don’t even have a carbon filter in the tent, that’s up there too. However I am wondering if the filter actually reduces noise in the tent and may swap around soon to see if it makes any difference.


Sound mate it's not so bad now I've set it to 70% power but 100% and its fucking crazy loud! 

Whoever hasn't got a g.a.s enviroment controller get one I highly recommend only been set up a day properly now and it's crazy how stable it keeps temp and humidity! U can here the fans going up and down as needed, fucking bad boy bit of kit


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> You like them staggerd harvests don't ya, I used to do a fair bit of it when I had 2 tents (flower and veg) now the whole lot comes down at once


It’s just because I’m a lazy fuck lol.

Plus I only go and fill a line then do another line the next day or the day after lol.

Last round with the single critical+ plant I must have thrown away maybe 2oz of fluffy shit from under the canopy.

There’s a lot less little shit this time (kind of lol)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> It’s just because I’m a lazy fuck lol.
> 
> Plus I only go and fill a line then do another line the next day or the day after lol.
> 
> ...


Don't you lolly pop? U use a scroll net don't ya?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Don't you lolly pop? U use a scroll net don't ya?


Yeah I use a scrog and clean every ring from under the scrog 

Each of the branches left are from topping and them not developing as evenly as the other “tops” etc so end up scraggly etc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Yeah I use a scrog and clean every ring from under the scrog
> 
> Each of the branches left are from topping and them not developing as evenly as the other “tops” etc so end up scraggly etc.


Do you defoliate? Sounds like the light isn't penetrating down to those lowers


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

I suppose tho if you got dring space, doing staggerd harvest you'll end up getting the most out the plant, I hang and dry in my tent so it all comes at once, that's why im only doing single strain runs


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Do you defoliate? Sounds like the light isn't penetrating down to those lowers


I’m not a huge defoliator to be honest with you.

plus I’m only 3 full room SCROGS into my scrog journey lol.

atoll learning the best way for me.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

Always learing mate or at least trying to lol, I don't go crazy with defoliation, I just take all the leaves off that are shadowing the smaller bottom buds, and it's strain dependant some love it some don't


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Always learing mate or at least trying to lol, I don't go crazy with defoliation, I just take all the leaves off that are shadowing the smaller bottom buds, and it's strain dependant some love it some don't


Fully agree. I’ve been on both sides of the coin as far as defoliation is concerned.

Once I get my second layer of scrog net sorted into the functional framing I’ve designed it will be a lot easier for me both on my back and as far as training through the screens are concerned etc.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

anything that takes strain off your back is worth it, I'm 37 and my backs fucked, 16 years of blockpaving will do that to a man tho lol


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> anything that takes strain off your back is worth it, I'm 37 and my backs fucked, 16 years of blockpaving will do that to a man tho lol


42 here and played sports all my life.

from Rugby to basketball (regional and National), TaeKwonDo, skateboarding and BMX’ing so fair amount of sports over the years.

now im into darts lol. Now that’s a serious sport. Get pissed and try and throw sharp pointy things into a round bit of cork/sisal lol.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 18, 2022)

I l


jondamon said:


> 42 here and played sports all my life.
> 
> from Rugby to basketball (regional and National), TaeKwonDo, skateboarding and BMX’ing so fair amount of sports over the years.
> 
> now im into darts lol. Now that’s a serious sport. Get pissed and try and throw sharp pointy things into a round bit of cork/sisal lol.


I like to play darts now and again, was getting pretty good at one point, I used to like my skateboard too fuck me have I hurt myself on them fucking things, I can still buss a kickflip out tho no probs lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 19, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Little green men running round the bobble on a jesters hat, the green men were the bobble, going round d in circles waving at me


Interesting… think a DMT ‘expert’ Terrance McKenna was on about little green elves helping him.

I love how the two biggest doses of DMT are when we enter the physical fetus and when we die and leave it.

It’s an illusion and a pretty convincing one that I’m nothing but a physical object lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's a balmy 17c here today a bit overcast with showers, I seen earlier in the week the South was to get nice weather over the weekend up to 30c I hope the weather works its way up.
> View attachment 5150629
> Last Friday I was out fishing through the night and the temperature was down to 6c it was chilly through the night,
> I didn't catch anything but I still enjoyed the night.


What a spot!


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father’s Day guys!


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 19, 2022)

They know me so well haha, my boys!


----------



## Lemon king (Jun 19, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Happy Father’s Day guys!


 good one, 5 tin lids and all i got was some hand drawn cards and kisses....its days like this that make you seriously consider your life choices!!... still i shouldn't complaine its more then i got on my birthday lol


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 19, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> good one, 5 tin lids and all i got was some hand drawn cards and kisses....its days like this that make you seriously consider your life choices!!... still i shouldn't complaine its more then i got on my birthday lol


Aw they’re the best though! The youngest made me a card but left it at the other house so he was gutted thismorning. All I ever want is rum and pipes in bed after the kids have climbed allover me for abit lol. Can’t wait to see how a silicone bong works and if it really doesn’t collect the oil like glass


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The top picture is Bluchi the 2 pic is star dog.
> It was a nice easy trim right enough it didn't take me long to do it thankfully.


Wheres the Bluchi come from fella?
I'm out of touch with strains these days.


----------



## conor c (Jun 19, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> Wheres the Bluchi come from fella?
> I'm out of touch with strains these days.


Londoncity genetics i think


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 19, 2022)

conor c said:


> Londoncity genetics i think


Cheers Conor


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 19, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Interesting… think a DMT ‘expert’ Terrance McKenna was on about little green elves helping him.
> 
> I love how the two biggest doses of DMT are when we enter the physical fetus and when we die and leave it.
> 
> It’s an illusion and a pretty convincing one that I’m nothing but a physical object lol


Yeh its a weird one isn't it! Our body produces it in our lungs and brain and like u say when we are born and die! And it can feel like you are dead on a dmt trip nothing around you matters and just focused on the trip. I've had a brief encounter with the purple woman aswell she came swimming over the top of me like a mermaid and that was it never saw her again lol.

Happy fathers day lads


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 19, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> good one, 5 tin lids and all i got was some hand drawn cards and kisses....its days like this that make you seriously consider your life choices!!... still i shouldn't complaine its more then i got on my birthday lol


I got mine a week early but for only half a day as she forgot. Turns out it was American Father’s Day… although she is from Texas lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 19, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its a weird one isn't it! Our body produces it in our lungs and brain and like u say when we are born and die! And it can feel like you are dead on a dmt trip nothing around you matters and just focused on the trip. I've had a brief encounter with the purple woman aswell she came swimming over the top of me like a mermaid and that was it never saw her again lol.
> 
> Happy fathers day lads


Crazy man. Also it’s found in every living thing on earth, even plants! Perhaps the gateway for consciousness? 

My first and only trip on it was mild. I had a rush it felt soooo familiar then an expansive feeling with a sense of profound love for every human


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 19, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> Wheres the Bluchi come from fella?
> I'm out of touch with strains these days.


Yes mate it's London City Genetics. 








Home


londoncitygenetics




www.londoncitygenetics.co.uk


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Yes mate it's London City Genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it compare to the blue cheese parent?
EDIT:
Ah I’ve never done big Buddhas blue chese I was allways super impressed with barneys so never tried Buddhas. Any rubbery blueberry, like those fruity penny floaters 
My favourite blue cheese ever smelled just like the blue ball from my childhood we just call it rubber pheno, damn that stuff was delicious


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2022)

One of my mates,mates popping wheelies on a 250 got too close to an on coming bus and took his fucking foot about off!! Ooof me fucking duck! and I've been bitchin hard over my heel, kind of feel better now, sorry for the squeamish


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 23, 2022)

Better news the sunset sherb babies are taking off hitting em with enviro controller is brilliant! Another 4 weeks veg and training and flip time


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 24, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5153631
> One of my mates,mates popping wheelies on a 250 got too close to an on coming bus and took his fucking foot about off!! Ooof me fucking duck! and I've been bitchin hard over my heel, kind of feel better now, sorry for the squeamish


Oooo what a fuckin belter that one is lol. Hopefully they can save the foot and he’ll be able to ride again

bet the tns are for the bin now tho haha


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 24, 2022)

in house genetics sMACkin UK grown cali weed F52.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 24, 2022)

sMACkin were £20 per seed. £200 a pack. But if you have the patience to pick through the hermies and stuff, then you can find a real keeper and clone her


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 24, 2022)

I could use a break from humidity it's like a rain forest here. 

It's a constant expense I could do just fine without. 

75% is the best I can manage atm


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 24, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> sMACkin were £20 per seed. £200 a pack. But if you have the patience to pick through the hermies and stuff, then you can find a real keeper and clone her


£200 a pack and hermies isn't a good sign, do you mean some nanners or a heemi as in a plant with both male and female flowers?


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> £200 a pack and hermies isn't a good sign, do you mean some nanners or a heemi as in a plant with both male and female flowers?


Both nanners and male pollen sacs. But this phenotype never put out any hermie traits, so it was worth paying £200 a pack just for this 1 phenotype


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I could use a break from humidity it's like a rain forest here.
> View attachment 5154104
> It's a constant expense I could do just fine without.
> 
> 75% is the best I can manage atm


Open some windows downstairs and let the fresh air rush upstairs, it will lower your humidity by at least 10% - 20%


----------



## jondamon (Jun 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Open some windows downstairs and let the fresh air rush upstairs, it will lower your humidity by at least 10% - 20%


Not when you’re dealing with +80% RH from any external air 

@Star Dog lives in a very humid Scotland lol.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Not when you’re dealing with +80% RH from any external air
> 
> @Star Dog lives in a very humid Scotland lol.


Oh shit, my friend lives up there and he says it's cloudy and raining everyday lol


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 25, 2022)

@harrychilds thanks for the suggestion but
It doesn't matter what I do the air coming in is always going to be 90+ rh%. 
Dealing with high humidity has been an ongoing fight, my controller doesn't switch off the fan it just swaps between speeds so there's constant air going through...in summer I mean. 

In the warmer weather humid air is harder to deal with because its already heated, during winter its humid but just heating cold air drops its hunidy considerably so I manage it. 

Using 300w of light I'm reluctant to use a 12ltr and a 20ltr dehumidifier = 460w that would be  

Thinking back I (mostly) got away with the humidity using inferior ventilation methods, at the time idk shit about ventilation. 

My ventilation now is infinitely better so I'm going to try this run without the dehumidifier. 

I've thought about taking away absolutely everything except the absolute prime sites and leave maybe 9/12" on each stalk?


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Oh shit, my friend lives up there and he says it's cloudy and raining everyday lol


Just enough rain to spoil the weather but not raise the rivers, i've not seen sustained rain this season I'm having to travel around the country for fishing if we could get rain I've got good fishing on my doorstep. 

3 days of chucking down would be ideal


----------



## conor c (Jun 25, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5153631
> One of my mates,mates popping wheelies on a 250 got too close to an on coming bus and took his fucking foot about off!! Ooof me fucking duck! and I've been bitchin hard over my heel, kind of feel better now, sorry for the squeamish


Thats gotta hurt man


----------



## conor c (Jun 25, 2022)

Sunny in Scotland today well my bit at least for now lads

Agreed @Star Dog our rivers are low as hell this year


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 25, 2022)

Humidity issues aside things are going quite well. 
I flipped them 3 weeks ago 1st June... 
 
The grow seems to go quicker when I'm not waiting on it


----------



## conor c (Jun 25, 2022)

@jondamon i recall you saying critical 2.0 was a fave of yours well it appears some of the folks who used to work at dinafem have made another seed company called silent seeds they selling it again as well as amnesia and moby dick from there stock as well i was just browsing on attitude when i noticed that so i thought it be worth saying to you about it mate


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2022)

Just had a right job on in the grow tent ffs, new fan was pulling air out right! Got all plants out checked ducts all good! Checked fan all good????? The cover for the carbon filter was that blocked it was blocking the fan lol, good hours work for a 2min job in the end was spinning me out big time haha

My helper over watered my poor babies when they were small and nearly killed em! They've pulled thru and are firing on all cylinders now bless em, plenty of liquid seaweed the girls can't get enough of that shit


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 25, 2022)

Un an see the issues in the older leafs but all new growth is lovely now u can't see most of it cuz I've been in bending the bitches over tryna get em to start bushing out now


----------



## jondamon (Jun 25, 2022)

conor c said:


> @jondamon i recall you saying critical 2.0 was a fave of yours well it appears some of the folks who used to work at dinafem have made another seed company called silent seeds they selling it again as well as amnesia and moby dick from there stock as well i was just browsing on attitude when i noticed that so i thought it be worth saying to you about it mate



thanks man much appreciated. It was the flat Critical+ that’s one of my fav’s.

honestly never tried the 2.0 so may be worth a gander but so far I’m gonna be good for what’s going in to flower until the end of the year.

another BG41 grow with double layer scrog.

While this is growing out I’ll be popping some BLUCHI seeds and documenting for @Lemon king then once the main room is flowering I can sex some clones off the seed plants in the 12/12 area to confirm sex on the BLUCHI before they go in after the BG41 second run.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jun 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> in house genetics sMACkin UK grown cali weed F52. View attachment 5153977


Looks nice n greasy she does


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 26, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Looks nice n greasy she does


She is fire. I'm going 8 weeks this time, but next time I run them I am going to take them 10 or 11 weeks


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 26, 2022)

Has anyone seen/had this before, just one clone with yellowing leafs?

I cut them about a week ago they were all nice and healthy.

I can't remember ever seeing anything like that... Can anyone shed some light on it?

Sods law I had a big handful from each plant and kept a dud lol?

That particular pheno is really compact but its flowers are less well developed than the sister.

It's the plant at the back right corner you can see its behind the others but it's not necessarily bad i've found some plants are slower to develop then start filling out later on.


----------



## conor c (Jun 26, 2022)

jondamon said:


> thanks man much appreciated. It was the flat Critical+ that’s one of my fav’s.
> 
> honestly never tried the 2.0 so may be worth a gander but so far I’m gonna be good for what’s going in to flower until the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Aye they just say its critical+ crossed to a moisture resistant pheno of critical that makes up the 2.0 and nae problem pal anytime an that bluechi looks cracking too


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Has anyone seen/had this before, just one clone with yellowing leafs?
> View attachment 5154703
> I cut them about a week ago they were all nice and healthy.
> View attachment 5154707
> ...


I'm having the same issue with one of my plants in flower, the top of the plant is yellow and I have no clue how to fix it. I have even tried flushing agents to remove any salt build up, but it never worked


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @harrychilds thanks for the suggestion but
> It doesn't matter what I do the air coming in is always going to be 90+ rh%.
> Dealing with high humidity has been an ongoing fight, my controller doesn't switch off the fan it just swaps between speeds so there's constant air going through...in summer I mean.
> 
> ...


This is abit out there when it comes to risk, and pretty much against a lot of info out there, but lately I’ve been running a lot higher rh and temp all the way upto like week 6 on a 9 weeker, i defoliate a lot though. the key is having the leaf temp higher so there’s no condensation on the plant surfaces. I find the plants like 30c ambient at the explosive part of flower when using leds. With some phenos I reckon I could go higher.

see how you’re leaves are praying there, I know everyone says this is light intensity but I’m a believer that the vpd has alot to do with it too, right when I taper my humidity down I start to notice the leaves stop praying as much, I reckon this is cos they’re not getting enough co2 to maintain the photosynthesis/transpiration ratio.

Look here, 

this believe it or not was took while the room was 70% and 30c, notice the radiators on lol. And I ran those parameters right up until week 6.

I don’t think you’ll have any problems tbh it looks like you’ve trimmed where necessary and you’re not at a point where you really need to worry about bud rot and mold imho. Maybe you’ll even notice increased growth rates.

it’s narf been hot n humid tho I’m not too far from the border and it’s been hell here I’ve been waking up sweating my tits off having to smoke pipes to get back to sleep naked on the living room floor. Dunno how yous deal with it in the summer up there sometimes.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Has anyone seen/had this before, just one clone with yellowing leafs?
> View attachment 5154703
> I cut them about a week ago they were all nice and healthy.
> View attachment 5154707
> ...


I’ve ONLY seen this when cloning haha, every single one of mine turns yellow lmao, urs look healthy af, must just be an anomaly.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I'm having the same issue with one of my plants in flower, the top of the plant is yellow and I have no clue how to fix it. I have even tried flushing agents to remove any salt build up, but it never worked


Post a pic, could it not be light toxicity?


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 26, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Post a pic, could it not be light toxicity?


I can't get a photo at the minute, but it's 100% not light toxicity because I have a plant that is even closer to the light and it's perfectly fine


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I can't get a photo at the minute, but it's 100% not light toxicity because I have a plant that is even closer to the light and it's perfectly fine


Ah ok mate, that allways seems to be the only yellowing I get, feel like I’m forever lifting lights


----------



## jondamon (Jun 26, 2022)

BG41 (plant 2) buds and Trichomes just thought I’d show you all how coated these buds are lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I'm having the same issue with one of my plants in flower, the top of the plant is yellow and I have no clue how to fix it. I have even tried flushing agents to remove any salt build up, but it never worked


My circumstances are a bit different to yours cloning is pretty straightforward, tap water and light there's not much to go wrong, all else being equal why would just one yellow?




Blue brother said:


> I’ve ONLY seen this when cloning haha, every single one of mine turns yellow lmao, urs look healthy af, must just be an anomaly.


What I've found key is dim lighting and a reasonable amount of humidity to keep them green healthy looking.

I use 4x T5s for veg which is too much for clones so I've had my share of yellowing (not like the above) now when I'm vegging other plants i put up a defuser lol...

It's only fine mesh but cuts the light intensity.


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> My circumstances are a bit different to yours cloning is pretty straightforward, tap water and light there's not much to go wrong, all else being equal why would just one yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same t5 system hung above my propagator but I only use 2 tubes in it, my friend puts his propagator inside a white bin bag on the floor of his tent, his always look like yours. My cloning skills however leave a lot to be desired, just call me yellow thumb! Haha


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 6, 2022)

It's been awfy quite around here folks what's happening in your grow that's keeping you busy?

That clone and its sister yellowed like something from a scary movie, both rooted in a reasonable time frame. 

The other clones are also rooted, potted and looking fine, you can see the freshly potted ones above. 

I've cut a few a few more to see if they go the same way?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's been awfy quite around here folks what's happening in your grow that's keeping you busy?
> 
> That clone and its sister yellowed like something from a scary movie, both rooted in a reasonable time frame.
> View attachment 5159233
> ...


Not much happening for me.

been having a little time to myself while keeping the BG41 clones alive lol.

been enjoying the direct debit savings while the 300w is off lol.

gotta clean down and get going again soon lol.

must have around 20oz in my house atm though lol.


----------



## conor c (Jul 6, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Not much happening for me.
> 
> been having a little time to myself while keeping the BG41 clones alive lol.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being like a squirrel stocking up for winter  lol i just wish it was a tad more 420 friendly in the uk give it time i guess that will change when idk but yeah surely it will


----------



## jondamon (Jul 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Nothing wrong with being like a squirrel stocking up for winter  lol i just wish it was a tad more 420 friendly in the uk give it time i guess that will change when idk but yeah surely it will


Don’t get me wrong I like having an abundance.

just need to buy a new blast tube to make some BHO for dabbing.

reduces the amount of dried flower I have around that way lol.


----------



## harrychilds (Jul 6, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> My circumstances are a bit different to yours cloning is pretty straightforward, tap water and light there's not much to go wrong, all else being equal why would just one yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't got a clue dude, I never did figure it out. I chopped them and it's the best stuff I have smoked in my life, a little bud of it stinks out the whole pub.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 6, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I haven't got a clue dude, I never did figure it out. I chopped them and it's the best stuff I have smoked in my life, a little bud of it stinks out the whole pub.


That sounds like my kind of pub lol, I'm not much of drinker but when I do have one I want a joint with it.


----------



## conor c (Jul 7, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Don’t get me wrong I like having an abundance.
> 
> just need to buy a new blast tube to make some BHO for dabbing.
> 
> reduces the amount of dried flower I have around that way lol.


Fair doos i prefer rosin myself and agreed man theres worse problems to have for sure


----------



## conor c (Jul 7, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That sounds like my kind of pub lol, I'm not much of drinker but when I do have one I want a joint with it.


I cant either hate drinking without smoking feels like i cant get drunk takes fucking ages it feels like to me i do drink almost every friday i like my whisky and also on special occasions etc i never really drink during the week tbh tho mind you i put it down to the fact i smoke like fuck when i drink i mean i smoke quite alot when i aint drinking but id actually say i proly smoke more if im on it vs sober i have some friends that even tho there seasoned smokers who go slow on the weed or not even toke it if there drinking cos it messes em up i just a bit hard headed i suppose lol well each to there own i guess


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 9, 2022)

Aaaaaaaand start again, hops is a bastard!!! Strain is ozk x skywalker og. Hopefully no problems this round, wish me luck!


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 10, 2022)

We've been getting some of that decent weather it was 25c here today and it's still 20c outside 

Things are looking well here's a few pics....

The bigger plant is one of two king gelato it's a nice proportion of a plant but it doesn't have the pungent smell of its short, stalky, leafy sister 

Who knows it might finish different/better.

@Ghettogrower187 i hope all goes well for you this run.
What happened to your last lot?


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 10, 2022)

conor c said:


> I cant either hate drinking without smoking feels like i cant get drunk takes fucking ages it feels like to me i do drink almost every friday i like my whisky and also on special occasions etc i never really drink during the week tbh tho mind you i put it down to the fact i smoke like fuck when i drink i mean i smoke quite alot when i aint drinking but id actually say i proly smoke more if im on it vs sober i have some friends that even tho there seasoned smokers who go slow on the weed or not even toke it if there drinking cos it messes em up i just a bit hard headed i suppose lol well each to there own i guess


Whisky is a interesting subject i've tried a few various whiskies on the whisky trail but I'm ashamed to say it's not for me. 
If I'm having a drink I prefer cognac, brandy or bourbon I generally don't drink beer or lager so when I go for a bar lunch I get a pint of milk, I really do lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 10, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Whisky is a interesting subject i've tried a few various whiskies on the whisky trail but I'm ashamed to say it's not for me.
> If I'm having a drink I prefer cognac, brandy or bourbon I generally don't drink beer or lager so when I go for a bar lunch I get a pint of milk, I really do lol.


I enjoy the occasional beer. I can buy a 6 pack of bottles and it lasts me for 2 nights of drinking lol.

however though (guilty pleasure alert) I’m partial to a bit of Irish cream lol.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 10, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I enjoy the occasional beer. I can buy a 6 pack of bottles and it lasts me for 2 nights of drinking lol.
> 
> however though (guilty pleasure alert) I’m partial to a bit of Irish cream lol.


Irish cream in a big glass, Ice and top up with a splash of milk
Sounds fucked but goes down a bit too well


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 11, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I enjoy the occasional beer. I can buy a 6 pack of bottles and it lasts me for 2 nights of drinking lol.
> 
> however though (guilty pleasure alert) I’m partial to a bit of Irish cream lol.


I like coffee with bailey's in it, I've not had it in a while but yes it's nice.


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Whisky is a interesting subject i've tried a few various whiskies on the whisky trail but I'm ashamed to say it's not for me.
> If I'm having a drink I prefer cognac, brandy or bourbon I generally don't drink beer or lager so when I go for a bar lunch I get a pint of milk, I really do lol.


My faves whisky is acnoc too easy to drink for a malt in my opinion lol i used to drink vodka but after i hit my 20s i stopped dont agree with me anymore just get into fights or worse so i switched as you say mate its not for everyone i like it tho each to there own ig


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 11, 2022)

When I hear the mention of whisky this movie comes to mind.


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> When I hear the mention of whisky this movie comes to mind.


Aye a have seen that one before im not 100% but that voice from the train guy sounds like jack fae still game lol


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 11, 2022)

conor c said:


> Aye a have seen that one before im not 100% but that voice from the train guy sounds like jack fae still game lol


Aye that's him Ford Keirnan I think his name is. 
Still game that's a classic.


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Aye that's him Ford Keirnan I think his name is.
> Still game that's a classic.


Thought it was him aye its class shame its done now but all things must end i guess


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 11, 2022)

lozac123 said:


> well, nothing can beat where i am. its 350 for an oz of crap weed, thats also coated in glass.
> its bs. i havent smoked in ages cos of it!


You in the shetlands by anychance ?


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

Kushthemagictree said:


> You in the shetlands by anychance ?


Could be or orkney or something


----------



## jondamon (Jul 11, 2022)

Kushthemagictree said:


> You in the shetlands by anychance ?


You’ve quoted a 13 year old post lol.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 11, 2022)

jondamon said:


> You’ve quoted a 13 year old post lol.


Mate i’m stoned, 13 year ago was a pretty good time if i remember right haha 

i only realised after posting my comment, for some reason on loggin in this was the page that i seemed to land on


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 11, 2022)

conor c said:


> Could be or orkney or something


Likely this type of place, only places i’ve heard of weed being so expensive, also that comments from 13 year ago another user just pointed that out i only realised once i replied.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 11, 2022)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Likely this type of place, only places i’ve heard of weed being so expensive, also that comments from 13 year ago another user just pointed that out i only realised once i replied.


Round my way £350 is what the “dealers” get for a £240 ounce here as they sell 1.6g £20 bags.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Round my way £350 is what the “dealers” get for a £240 ounce here as they sell 1.6g £20 bags.


Every bag is cali weed also ! capitalists of the weed dealing empire lol Half the reason i like growing mate, i’m all organic i get to help a friend or two out, plus alot of stuff is sprayed with these synthetics all in the name of profit.
The only thing i miss is having a friend or two or can pass cuttings on of various types.
Dont mind seed but now and then i like to get a quick run in with out all the veg time


----------



## jondamon (Jul 12, 2022)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Every bag is cali weed also ! capitalists of the weed dealing empire lol Half the reason i like growing mate, i’m all organic i get to help a friend or two out, plus alot of stuff is sprayed with these synthetics all in the name of profit.
> The only thing i miss is having a friend or two or can pass cuttings on of various types.
> Dont mind seed but now and then i like to get a quick run in with out all the veg time


Yeah I hear what you’re saying.

back in 2009 i started growing to be self sufficient.


well mission definitely accomplished. Lol.

I “help” a mate out each month too


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Yeah I hear what you’re saying.
> 
> back in 2009 i started growing to be self sufficient.
> 
> ...


Yeah man feels good to share some with those who appreciate some well grown weed. One of the best things i ever started doing.
I’ve took the whole organic thing in to the garden, plan on growing more veg next year also.

what you got growing at thr mo jadoman ? You still running that 1 plant hydro type grow?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 12, 2022)

Kushthemagictree said:


> Yeah man feels good to share some with those who appreciate some well grown weed. One of the best things i ever started doing.
> I’ve took the whole organic thing in to the garden, plan on growing more veg next year also.
> 
> what you got growing at thr mo jadoman ? You still running that 1 plant hydro type grow?


At the minute mate I’ve got 3x BG41 clones that I took and recloned from last BG41 harvest.

I’ve just been ticking them along under the 24w T5 keeping them small and hydrated until I can be arsed doing the rework of the scrog frame. Too fucking hot for me to work in there for a few hours at night just yet. But with around 20oz or so (maybe more) sitting in my house I ain’t in no hurry lol. 


As far as pests are concerned etc 

i tend to do 1 neem spray during veg and a root drench of neem just before flower.

but I do have access to diatomaceous earth, Spinosad, Foggers, Pest off (starch based), Neem Repel, citric acid etc.

Hardly ever have to use anything though.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> At the minute mate I’ve got 3x BG41 clones that I took and recloned from last BG41 harvest.
> 
> I’ve just been ticking them along under the 24w T5 keeping them small and hydrated until I can be arsed doing the rework of the scrog frame. Too fucking hot for me to work in there for a few hours at night just yet. But with around 20oz or so (maybe more) sitting in my house I ain’t in no hurry lol.
> 
> ...


You aint doing shit with 20 O’s sitting there mate lol, good to keep it coming though, 

i had quite a big gnat infestation, picked up some neem oil, some desi dust which i think is more or less the same as diatomaceous which i know contains silica so beneficial to plants, tbh i havnt needed the neem oil just yet.
I’m busy defoiliating every other day i would say this run has been the most enjoyable so far and i seem pretty much in tune with plants and what they need dont need.

also made a fermentation with some fruit and old leaves, i only add a little in to teas but plants pretty much on auto pilot and seem happy enough


----------



## lozac123 (Jul 12, 2022)

Kushthemagictree said:


> You in the shetlands by anychance ?


Haha I'm not man, at the time I made this thread I was in Ireland, I've seen prices go up to as much as 600 during covid, but its calmed down a bit now. Fortunately I haven't seen sprayed stuff for absolutely ages now.


----------



## Kushthemagictree (Jul 12, 2022)

lozac123 said:


> Haha I'm not man, at the time I made this thread I was in Ireland, I've seen prices go up to as much as 600 during covid, but its calmed down a bit now. Fortunately I haven't seen sprayed stuff for absolutely ages now.


Sorry for the 13 year long reply


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2022)

lozac123 said:


> Haha I'm not man, at the time I made this thread I was in Ireland, I've seen prices go up to as much as 600 during covid, but its calmed down a bit now. Fortunately I haven't seen sprayed stuff for absolutely ages now.


Fuck me thats dear mind you being more legal in the republic now and all you would expect that to come down a bit


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Round my way £350 is what the “dealers” get for a £240 ounce here as they sell 1.6g £20 bags.


No wonder u grow your own lol Up here if you buying its like 60 a q to anyone 2g for 20 i can get it cheaper tho there is folk that sell so called cali shit but they charge a bomb for uk grown weed mostly lol your better growing your own its miles better you canny beat your own plus most commercial shits cut early imo


----------



## jondamon (Jul 16, 2022)

Certainly not moaning about the views today lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 16, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Certainly not moaning about the views today lol.
> 
> View attachment 5164272


I love that weather it puts a spring in your step unfortunately we don't see too much of it, it's a nice day today but overcast 17c, through the night it was cold, as daylight was coming in the water temperature was warmer than the air temperature. 

I didn't check the actual temperature until 6 (ish) and it was 8c


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Jul 18, 2022)

Betty swollocks sir, me and the youngen keep cooling ourselves down with cold shower sprays lol, it takes your breath away but fuck it's nice after


----------



## Mrbignugs (Jul 19, 2022)

What’s your temps indoors lads how’s everyone coping


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jul 19, 2022)

Mrbignugs said:


> What’s your temps indoors lads how’s everyone coping


I moved rooms to a cooler part of the house and I'm struggling when I close the tent I'm having to keep it open all day just to bring it down to 90 degrees ...... thinking of buyin an ac unit just for the future


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 19, 2022)

Outside

My tent

Light on, all is well.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 19, 2022)

Mrbignugs said:


> What’s your temps indoors lads how’s everyone coping


My room thermostat which is in between the kitchen and the front room (which has a through draft between the windows)

28.4C


----------



## jondamon (Jul 19, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I moved rooms to a cooler part of the house and I'm struggling when I close the tent I'm having to keep it open all day just to bring it down to 90 degrees ...... thinking of buyin an ac unit just for the future


Evaporative air cooler if you can use the humidity if not then AC but be careful as most cheaper units under £300 tend to have a hot hose out of the back that needs dealing with via ducting etc.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 19, 2022)

In my tent room just now. 

The dehumidifiers keeping the night temps a bit warm but I've no option with the humidity. 

In the last week I moved my timer forward by 2 hours so I can take advantage of the heat, normally it wouldn't be beneficial but with 300w i like t. 
The ambient house temp 23c


----------



## Mrbignugs (Jul 20, 2022)

Arrr that’s better  Yh my ambient temps are around 25c atm love how low youguys are staying tho


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jul 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Evaporative air cooler if you can use the humidity if not then AC but be careful as most cheaper units under £300 tend to have a hot hose out of the back that needs dealing with via ducting etc.


My temps are normally stable but these heat waves and rapid rises are just fucking stuff up lately may just break down the grow and set up through the winter in future it's easier to kee a grow warm than to cool one down I find


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 20, 2022)

I didn't realise there was such a temperature difference between outside and my grow area or I'd have moved my tent ages ago. 

I originally set up for hid so the coolest area was the best choice but now with led its maybe time to re consider, had i known there was such a difference I'd have moved ages ago. 

The room it's in is great with 650w or more but anything less i need to supply heat.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 20, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> My temps are normally stable but these heat waves and rapid rises are just fucking stuff up lately may just break down the grow and set up through the winter in future it's easier to kee a grow warm than to cool one down I find


I’ve been lucky in the sense that I harvested in June and am just ticking some clones along under a 24w T5 until I can get my arse moving to clean down the main room lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jul 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> I’ve been lucky in the sense that I harvested in June and am just ticking some clones along under a 24w T5 until I can get my arse moving to clean down the main room lol.


I still got loads of work I need to sex my plants take clones ..... then flower them..... I'm about 4 months away hopefully I find a good keeper this run and I can just monocrop that one pheno and throw in extra fem seeds here and there to spice things up


----------



## jondamon (Jul 20, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I still got loads of work I need to sex my plants take clones ..... then flower them..... I'm about 4 months away hopefully I find a good keeper this run and I can just monocrop that one pheno and throw in extra fem seeds here and there to spice things up


Exactly what I did with the BG41.

took 2 off each plant hoping that one was a keeper.

found a purple pheno that is laden with crystal and a super heavy weight pheno.

only trouble now is I have 3 clones as I ditched one.

it’s either 2 purple 1 heavy weight or vice Versa but I’ve lost track of what’s where.

so going to have to flower all 3 and take recuts off each and properly label this time lol.


----------



## GIRBLES (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi All

Just joined the forum and am based in the UK, it's my 1st time growing and I will have plenty of questions if I can't find the answers here.

I am having a go with Autos, using Biobizz products, the seedlings are nearly ready to go into the tent after it's been insulated with 100mm foil-faced Rockwool, currently making use of the good weather and a little paranoid about helicopters.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 20, 2022)

GIRBLES said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just joined the forum and am based in the UK, it's my 1st time growing and I will have plenty of questions if I can't find the answers here.
> 
> I am having a go with Autos, using Biobizz products, the seedlings are nearly ready to go into the tent after it's been insulated with 100mm foil-faced Rockwool, currently making use of the good weather and a little paranoid about helicopters.


Another brother from the UK , welcome.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jul 20, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Exactly what I did with the BG41.
> 
> took 2 off each plant hoping that one was a keeper.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good problems tho ..... I hate watching them grow to pick a favourite and it turns male tho .... might keep one for breeding and make some f2s if I can find good enough traits in both phenos ..... I may even pollinate a few of the fems on one bud site just to make some seeds and see if I can find something good with what I got in the tent


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Exactly what I did with the BG41.
> 
> took 2 off each plant hoping that one was a keeper.
> 
> ...


Suuuuucks when that happens man


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning gentlemen!! ..... how goes it? (That foot was raaaaank! Lol)

So i have cubed Bluchi (v3) ((backcrossed 3x to the exact same Blue cheese mother)) 

Popped some seeds (15) and found this cheesey STUD in them..... 

He bloody pen and inks (stinks) of Blue cheese terps sooo bad, head and shoulders above the rest, even gives you a sherbert nose zing like the mother when stem rubbed and inhaled.....

Haven't flowered him yet, although i have a feeling he might be a winner....



Anyone know of any other Blue cheese terp males or we the only ones?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 25, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Morning gentlemen!! ..... how goes it? (That foot was raaaaank! Lol)
> 
> So i have cubed Bluchi (v3) ((backcrossed 3x to the exact same Blue cheese mother))
> 
> ...


@conor c youre the man with the info lol.


----------



## conor c (Jul 25, 2022)

jondamon said:


> @conor c youre the man with the info lol.


Thats one i will need to think about because most bluecheeses on the market are fems others would maybe argue ugorg or whatever but technically no cos thats the ukblues/livers cut has no blueberry in there its a old skunk pheno just like cheese there different strains you can get that cross in regs and on a bluecheese side note i heard big bhudda has a new company (bigbhuddafamilyfarms)selling regs of his cheese already so maybe they will offer regs of bluecheese too so maybe thats worth a look in a ideal world if i could get it id go with the original blueberry x cheese made by the exodus collective but idk if thats in seedform i do know theres still clones of it still kicking just not near me unfortunately lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 26, 2022)

conor c said:


> Thats one i will need to think about because most bluecheeses on the market are fems others would maybe argue ugorg or whatever but technically no cos thats the ukblues/livers cut has no blueberry in there its a old skunk pheno just like cheese there different strains you can get that cross in regs and on a bluecheese side note i heard big bhudda has a new company (bigbhuddafamilyfarms)selling regs of his cheese already so maybe they will offer regs of bluecheese too so maybe thats worth a look in a ideal world if i could get it id go with the original blueberry x cheese made by the exodus collective but idk if thats in seedform i do know theres still clones of it still kicking just not near me unfortunately lol


Yes good to see milo back, i tried to reach out to him for his blessings to use BC but hes never got back to me lol...i know greenhouse seeds have been producing all the BB stock currently available....looking like milo sold BBseeds to greenhouse?

I seem to remember some confusion as to which cheese cut bb actually had/used on the boards...does anyone here know fo sure?

I asked pure sativa and they said ....


So sounds like Bluchi is currently the only and first Blue cheese terps in reg form, making this Bluchi v3 male the first "Blue cheese" male that displays all the characteristics of BC so far... (haven't flowered him yet).....

I have had to edit this 3 times....wake and bake is killing me this morning haha!


----------



## conor c (Jul 26, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Yes good to see milo back, i tried to reach out to him for his blessings to use BC but hes never got back to me lol...i know greenhouse seeds have been producing all the BB stock currently available....looking like milo sold BBseeds to greenhouse?
> 
> I seem to remember some confusion as to which cheese cut bb actually had/used on the boards...does anyone here know fo sure?
> 
> ...


Its a bit dodgy if u ask me idk cos apparently he was never actually company director of his first company so i heard anyway there probably be a couple of bluecheese regs on the market that i cant maybe think of but there rare if so it seems anyway man


----------



## Leeski (Jul 28, 2022)

Hey up,
hope everyone is well ! I have had crazy last few months all sorted now, hopefully get something on the grow soon …


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 28, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Hey up,
> hope everyone is well ! I have had crazy last few months all sorted now, hopefully get something on the grow soon …


I noticed you weren't around it's good to see you back mate.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 28, 2022)

It's worth mentioning!

Gorilla seeds are giving a free pack of blueberry twists worth around £100 for a £20+ order on some other seeds.
Today only...


----------



## Leeski (Jul 28, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I noticed you weren't around it's good to see you back mate.


Cheers mate !


----------



## Mrbignugs (Jul 28, 2022)

Anyone had any experience with pro XL thinking about just getting a mini kit or will something else for cheaper work better not used this stuff before I am also using the sublime soil also thanks lads


----------



## jayuk2010 (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi everyone, any recommendations for seeds? In uk really looking for a 8wk strain, i used to run ghs slh had the 8wk pheno and black leaf pheno. 

Having to start from scratch so any help would be appreciated. Just run a splitter clone i got from someone turned out good but not best hate when people sell clones off plants that are average.


----------



## bazoomer (Jul 30, 2022)

Mrbignugs said:


> Anyone had any experience with pro XL thinking about just getting a mini kit or will something else for cheaper work better not used this stuff before I am also using the sublime soil also thanks lads


Yes, didn't like it, Dutch pro was better, or just use canna without all the xtras


----------



## conor c (Jul 31, 2022)

jayuk2010 said:


> Hi everyone, any recommendations for seeds? In uk really looking for a 8wk strain, i used to run ghs slh had the 8wk pheno and black leaf pheno.
> 
> Having to start from scratch so any help would be appreciated. Just run a splitter clone i got from someone turned out good but not best hate when people sell clones off plants that are average.


if your uk based maybe check out paniks/rgs gear at realgorrilaseeds or verdant greens gear is sold at the same place as well i grow from seed personally i never trust clones plus i like variety anyway so yeah and it help more if you tell me a few strains you do like then i know what you like tbh ?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jul 31, 2022)

anyone have any info on underground cannabis events in the Uk ? I've been on here and in Facebook groups for years and never caught wind of any until I started following a man on YouTube " rsosos " he doesn't show any grows but he samples a lot of uk weed and is always going to events this week he's uploaded at the " field has eyes " ? I've never heard of these and I'm interested if I could enter some bud in it like the various events in USA ? Any ideas


----------



## conor c (Jul 31, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> anyone have any info on underground cannabis events in the Uk ? I've been on here and in Facebook groups for years and never caught wind of any until I started following a man on YouTube " rsosos " he doesn't show any grows but he samples a lot of uk weed and is always going to events this week he's uploaded at the " field has eyes " ? I've never heard of these and I'm interested if I could enter some bud in it like the various events in USA ? Any ideas


I dont do fb but there are things like this all over the uk has been for a while i dont really bother with it myself im too old school i aint so easy to trust but i know some people that do go to these kinds of things and it's all invite only alot of it course being shit laws and that over here still though theres always the bigger more public meetups in parks and stuff on 420 etc as well mind


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jul 31, 2022)

conor c said:


> I dont do fb but there are things like this all over the uk has been for a while i dont really bother with it myself im too old school i aint so easy to trust but i know some people that do go to these kinds of things and it's all invite only alot of it course being shit laws and that over here still though theres always the bigger more public meetups in parks and stuff on 420 etc as well mind


I've just gone onto instagram and followed a few and found a few already where you can buy tickets ..... I know Hyde park in London that's a big link up ..... I'm surprised it goes on I'm watching videos on YouTube and it's all stalls and brands and packaging it gets me excited for what the future might be with legilization in the Uk it's coming so they better embrace it


----------



## conor c (Jul 31, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I've just gone onto instagram and followed a few and found a few already where you can buy tickets ..... I know Hyde park in London that's a big link up ..... I'm surprised it goes on I'm watching videos on YouTube and it's all stalls and brands and packaging it gets me excited for what the future might be with legilization in the Uk it's coming so they better embrace it


Lol if and when we get it it wont be like the usa i suspect it will be just to suit big business like gwpharma etc i hope we at least get the right to grow but who knows they might even leave that out as well fuck em tho you do what you always do regardless mate


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 1, 2022)

Instagram is the place for all the info...

Product earth is comming up and shogun fertiliser are giving away two tickets on there instagram (full disclosure they do supply my food and its great stuff ) for a share and tag a few friend's...

Would love to attend as LCG, been offered a booth etc before, but considering we make all our beans here and push that fact, it seems rather silly to put a face to it...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 1, 2022)

Also Good morning! .....


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 1, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Morning gentlemen!! ..... how goes it? (That foot was raaaaank! Lol)
> 
> So i have cubed Bluchi (v3) ((backcrossed 3x to the exact same Blue cheese mother))
> 
> ...


Popping my pack of bluchi and probably British gas this week!!!


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Instagram is the place for all the info...
> 
> Product earth is comming up and shogun fertiliser are giving away two tickets on there instagram (full disclosure they do supply my food and its great stuff ) for a share and tag a few friend's...
> 
> Would love to attend as LCG, been offered a booth etc before, but considering we make all our beans here and push that fact, it seems rather silly to put a face to it...


Quite right I'd be fairly certain plod will be in that crowd blending in and collecting "Intelligence"


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 1, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Popping my pack of bluchi and probably British gas this week!!!


I've some cheese dipz coming soon 

The bluchi is nice to grow and it was quick to finish, it's very tasty, silky smooth and a nice stone, it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 1, 2022)

Managed to blag a cut of project 4516 x devil driver off a friend was 3 wks into flower so got some funky reveg leaves going down will take clones off it asap fuck I have missed not haven nout on the grow ….


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 2, 2022)

Got a dilemma and got a solution but just wondering if anyone has actually tried this before ..... I have 7 reg gmo skittlz seeds but none are showing sex yet would I be able to switch the lights to 12/12 til they show sex then throw the males and go back to 18/6 ? Or will this completely fuck them up and cause them more stress than good ? I want to clear some space before potting them up and putting them into a 5x5 ready for flowering ? At the moment they're in a small tent but it's crowded and I have a blue gelato I need to pot up I've already decided to gift 2 blackberry og fems to someone but this won't create as much space as I want ? Thanks


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Got a dilemma and got a solution but just wondering if anyone has actually tried this before ..... I have 7 reg gmo skittlz seeds but none are showing sex yet would I be able to switch the lights to 12/12 til they show sex then throw the males and go back to 18/6 ? Or will this completely fuck them up and cause them more stress than good ? I want to clear some space before potting them up and putting them into a 5x5 ready for flowering ? At the moment they're in a small tent but it's crowded and I have a blue gelato I need to pot up I've already decided to gift 2 blackberry og fems to someone but this won't create as much space as I want ? Thanks


Take a clone/trimming from each and put them into a glass of water and 12-12 then you don't need to interrupt the veg phase.

Eta... You would number each of them so when the clone shows you the sex you can chuck out that mother or father lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Take a clone/trimming from each and put them into 12-12


Not really big enough yet they're 30 days from seed ? They're about 12 inches tall and starting to develop side branching .... I should just move to a 5x5 for veg but cba to set it back up at the moment .... think I might just have to tho


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Not really big enough yet they're 30 days from seed ? They're about 12 inches tall and starting to develop side branching .... I should just move to a 5x5 for veg but cba to set it back up at the moment .... think I might just have to tho


One of they little low down side shoots is all you need. 

If you flip them then flip back it should be fine its not something I'd be concerned about doing besides the time factor.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> One of they little low down side shoots is all you need.
> 
> If you flip them then flip back it should be fine its not something I'd be concerned about doing besides the time factor.


I'll wait for them to get a bit longer I can always top them some more to make them bush out that extra bit aswell just anxious I wanna know how many girls I got


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 5, 2022)

Wohoooo I have white hairs on 2 of 7 and what I'm gna say now is balls on 1 of 7 so I'm off the mark time to kill and free up space ...... they're from reg packs so true females just hope they're stable enough not to throw herms ..... gmo skittlz f1 by ethos genetics


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Wohoooo I have white hairs on 2 of 7 and what I'm gna say now is balls on 1 of 7 so I'm off the mark time to kill and free up space ...... they're from reg packs so true females just hope they're stable enough not to throw herms ..... gmo skittlz f1 by ethos genetics


Always feels good confirming those females, even better when youve had your eye on that plant for a while!


----------



## Leeski (Aug 9, 2022)

Air con in da ghetto


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 9, 2022)

Evening all How goes it.... another bloody heat wave is upon us ....


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 10, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Evening all How goes it.... another bloody heat wave is upon us ....


Holding out on moving into my final space with all this heat


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 10, 2022)

It's a glorious 25c today...


During the last warm spell i moved my timer forward by 2 hours to take advantage of the daytime temps.

Last Thursday going out to work 6.30am it was freezing cold, on the Friday night/morning i left the river at 1.30am because the cold, it puts fish off and you have to know when you're wasting your time.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 10, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's a glorious 25c today...
> View attachment 5178375
> View attachment 5178372
> During the last warm spell i moved my timer forward by 2 hours to take advantage of the daytime temps.
> ...


done any good with the sea trout mate ?
I need to know when I’m waisting my time this year 6 48hr sessions not even seen a fish lol is a massive water low stock 116 acres 20 known fish well that’s my excuse, super pumped for the winter got myself on some big perch stretches on the wye …..


----------



## conor c (Aug 10, 2022)

Leeski said:


> done any good with the sea trout mate ?
> I need to know when I’m waisting my time this year 6 48hr sessions not even seen a fish lol is a massive water low stock 116 acres 20 known fish well that’s my excuse, super pumped for the winter got myself on some big perch stretches on the wye …..


Seem to be a ok run in the west coast/central Scotland this year i aint been out much myself but local lads been catching em doon our way ive seen a few jumps too on way to work n that and closest river to me isnt very big seems ok low as fuck but not at deaths door yet water wise but the weather keeps up this way who knows


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 11, 2022)

6 x 48hr sessions and no fish, id like to go fishing but i would be gutted if i didnt catch a few at least lol .... i do hear the fun in fishing is not always in catching the fish though...


----------



## conor c (Aug 11, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> 6 x 48hr sessions and no fish, id like to go fishing but i would be gutted if i didnt catch a few at least lol .... i do hear the fun in fishing is not always in catching the fish though...


Yeah its more about being on the water its relaxing the peace and quiet and all the other nature around dont hurt either nor does a few joints while doing it lol


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 12, 2022)

Leeski said:


> done any good with the sea trout mate ?
> I need to know when I’m waisting my time this year 6 48hr sessions not even seen a fish lol is a massive water low stock 116 acres 20 known fish well that’s my excuse, super pumped for the winter got myself on some big perch stretches on the wye …..


Hey bro, no I've not had a great year for fishing. 
I've been traveling up and down the country just to wet a line we've zero rain in my catchment area this season.

I've had a couple of good nights and some not so good, sea trout are fantastic sport but getting all the moons aligned is quite rare warm nights are the best ime. 

Yesterday morning on the news i seen some rivers/streams completely dry in the South and some reservoirs almost dry ... 

Going on the conditions in the South I'm not surprised not a lot of fish are being caught, especially 116 acres with 20 fish in it lol. 

Best of luck fishing the Wye mate a couple of big perch would take edge of a poor season


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2022)

100% I look at the fish as being a bonus it’s the slipping into nature that’s the keeps me going back for more can be frustrating at times I like the old fishing saying “I will be glad when I have had enough”
Syndicate I’m on has best of both worlds I can be completely isolated if I choose or I can catch up with the other members bbq few beers and of course few joints ain’t ever met a carp angler that don’t participate in da herb


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah I saw that fucking heart breaking


Star Dog said:


> Hey bro, no I've not had a great year for fishing.
> I've been traveling up and down the country just to wet a line we've zero rain in my catchment area this season.
> 
> I've had a couple of good nights and some not so good, sea trout are fantastic sport but getting all the moons aligned is quite rare warm nights are the best ime.
> ...


Cheers bud ,sure you will get on um !
yeah I saw that in the news yesterday they have stopped peeps fishing in certain venues due to poor oxygenated water and low levels scary af what we have done to our planet thankfully the powers to be seem to be finally pulling there fingers out of the arses and doing something !
I went back to a place I use to fish as a boy last month didn’t recognise the place felt like crying …..


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 12, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Yeah I saw that fucking heart breaking
> 
> Cheers bud ,sure you will get on um !
> yeah I saw that in the news yesterday they have stopped peeps fishing in certain venues due to poor oxygenated water and low levels scary af what we have done to our planet thankfully the powers to be seem to be finally pulling there fingers out of the arses and doing something !
> I went back to a place I use to fish as a boy last month didn’t recognise the place felt like crying …..


I can relate to that bud when I was a kid I fished the local quarry for perch with 20 other kids gawd every generation fished it, i had my own kids at it and I'd use it for practicing Spey casting lol. 

6 weeks ago I went down and it's fkg fenced off with a 8ft barbed around the top to keep folks out


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2022)

Mate it’s heart breaking ! sounds like the place I was referring to, come the school summer holidays we would pack our Argos fishing tackle lol (if you were lucky ya mum would let you order decent gear from Kays catalogue £2 a week for the rest of your life job lol )
raid the fridge and cupboards and off we went for days no tents or sleeping bags we slept in corn fields was mega
Catching 2lb roach 4lb chub ect . I miss simpler times ….


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 12, 2022)

Damn and blast! I've just had a phone call my night on a Tweed tributary is canceled due to water levels   

2 weeks ago I had a good night landing 3 between 2-3lb and I had a few other solid tugs that didn't stick... The tug is the drug  

Last week i didn't touch a thing it turned cold and the fish just turned off so I left early and i've been looking forward to getting back to redeem myself so I'm disappointed af.

A couple of weeks ago it was warm through the night ...
Waiting for darkness. 

Daylight creeping over the horizon, time up. 
 
I had to dispatch one, i prefer to return them but if they're bleeding there's no point. 


@Leeski like you rightly said mate it's not just about the fish, the flowers and the fauna are all part of the experience. 

 
Not to mention the awesome night skies if you're fishing during a meteor shower. 

Last year i seen a once in lifetime shooting star, it appeared tennis ball sized and light up the countryside then burned intensely until it went over the horizon, i had a grandstand view of it i was awe struck by the sight.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2022)

Simply stunning mate! I have been lucky enough to see some great things fishing most recently two stoats fighting less than 6ft away man they are nasty little fuckers proper brutal. 
Do different moon phases and big moons affect game fishing ? 
in carp world certain fish get caught during certain moons one fish on my last water use to get caught
Once a yr always on the first or second full moon of the year ….


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 12, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Simply stunning mate! I have been lucky enough to see some great things fishing most recently two stoats fighting less than 6ft away man they are nasty little fuckers proper brutal.
> Do different moon phases and big moons affect game fishing ?
> in carp world certain fish get caught during certain moons one fish on my last water use to get caught
> Once a yr always on the first or second full moon of the year ….


The moonlight and darkness are fiercely debated in sea trout fishing lol. 

The main issue for me is the moon lighting up a pool from behind but that aside i don't think it makes any difference, Ime the most important factor is the night time temperature. 

Did anyone watch Salmon fishing in the Yemen last night?


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah temps big deal with carp fishing conditions like this atm I have got more chance of growing tits and winning miss world than getting a run.

Great film I recorded last night I have watched it years back but was baked lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 12, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Yeah temps big deal with carp fishing conditions like this atm I have got more chance of growing tits and winning miss world than getting a run.
> 
> Great film I recorded last night I have watched it years back but was baked lol


Spent all last Sunday on a lake way to warm fish wern biting floating to the top even ignoring off the top .... horrible feeling watching them swim over and right by ya bait


----------



## Leeski (Aug 12, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Spent all last Sunday on a lake way to warm fish wern biting floating to the top even ignoring off the top .... horrible feeling watching them swim over and right by ya bait


Yeah cruising fish can do ya nut in mate love surface fishing had some good uns by super glueing a twiglet on the shank of size 8 hook sounds crazy but it works they don’t spook off them cause they just look like little twigs …..


----------



## conor c (Aug 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> The moonlight and darkness are fiercely debated in sea trout fishing lol.
> 
> The main issue for me is the moon lighting up a pool from behind but that aside i don't think it makes any difference, Ime the most important factor is the night time temperature.
> 
> Did anyone watch Salmon fishing in the Yemen last night?


Ive seen em run in daylight and low levels unlike salmon they run no bother ime its just when they wanna they will imo water temps matter your bang on i see em early mornings taking flies off the surface as well as brownies etc but more so when its been and still warm tbh ive fished for trout and that more than pike etc cos i stay so close to a river and thats whats in it we do get salmon obviously too and closer to the sea flounder and that ive never been interested in carp fishing as for sea fishing ive done a lil not alot tho i probably should more tho i stay like 30 mins from the beach lol most common fighting fish in the sea around our neck of the woods worth fishing for is dogfish ig they pretty common


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> Ive seen em run in daylight and low levels unlike salmon they run no bother ime its just when they wanna they will imo water temps matter your bang on i see em early mornings taking flies off the surface as well as brownies etc but more so when its been and still warm tbh ive fished for trout and that more than pike etc cos i stay so close to a river and thats whats in it we do get salmon obviously too and closer to the sea flounder and that ive never been interested in carp fishing as for sea fishing ive done a lil not alot tho i probably should more tho i stay like 30 mins from the beach lol most common fighting fish in the sea around our neck of the woods worth fishing for is dogfish ig they pretty common


It sounds like you live in a nice spot for fishing mate, very nice 

I've picked up running sea trout during the day but the idea behind the night time venture is getting them holed up in a pool waiting for rain to move through the system... Or not i realise sea trout will make their way up the river in low conditions but some rain gets them switched on lol. 

My local gets a run of salmon but only a few sea trout for some reason, in the last 10 years +/- I've landed a handful of sea trout from it compared to circa 100 salmon landed. 

This year the season is hurting I've usually landed a few salmon by this time, this year I've not fished it at all.

This is one from my local it's a bonnie fish. 






On the bright side we should see a nice run when it does eventually rain


----------



## Leeski (Aug 13, 2022)

This made me chuckle bear off its tits on mad honey the bees had been feeding on a combination of rhododendrons which produce an hallucinogenic honey he slept it off and was fine ….

that’s one cool bear !


----------



## conor c (Aug 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It sounds like you live in a nice spot for fishing mate, very nice
> 
> I've picked up running sea trout during the day but the idea behind the night time venture is getting them holed up in a pool waiting for rain to move through the system... Or not i realise sea trout will make their way up the river in low conditions but some rain gets them switched on lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah its not too bad that way round here we also got a old quarry thats flooded and the locals stocked with pike and perch and stuff thats free of course as its abandoned and well its to rain tomorrow supposed to be according to the forecast doon here but idk its been warm n sunny as hell the last few days so we see if they get it right lol


----------



## samtheman08 (Aug 14, 2022)

My purple punch fast buds i got 11 oz


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 14, 2022)

It's time to harvest or thereabouts  

The temps aren't great for drying, with the dehumidifier running constantly through the night it's reached 26c in the tent. 

It's around 23c in the room the outside humidity is fluctuating 63/75%. 

So i was thinking about dry trimming as much as dislike it even more than wet trimming but in the circumstances what do you do?


----------



## conor c (Aug 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's time to harvest or thereabouts
> View attachment 5180710
> The temps aren't great for drying, with the dehumidifier running constantly through the night it's reached 26c in the tent.
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds like a better idea to slow it down so it dont dry too fast mate i hate doing much dry trimming myself but needs must at times in a warm summer it can help preserve the taste i fucking hate when shit quick dries it just locks in that nasty green chlorophyll taste i find or just goes bland af anyways as they say best safe than sorry bro


----------



## conor c (Aug 14, 2022)

samtheman08 said:


> My purple punch fast buds i got 11 oz


Pretty good for a auto mate no bad


----------



## Leeski (Aug 14, 2022)

I would go dry trim also and hang the whole plant if poss should slow drying down as above nothing worse than fast dried flowers …


----------



## conor c (Aug 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I would go dry trim also and hang the whole plant if poss should slow drying down as above nothing worse than fast dried flowers …


Only thing worse is microwaved early buds as a tester did it once to try many many moons ago never ever again or if they use and over do that horrible canna flush shit its like a minty chemically taste it just ruins crops imo tis the worst product ever for cannabis


----------



## Leeski (Aug 14, 2022)

Have never experienced that canna flush stuff sounds disgusting. I think drying flowers properly is something that gets dismissed fair bit peeps spend wks months tending and Caring for there plants then bosh quick 4-5day dry straight into a jar 
Can’t remember if it was last winter or winter before harvest took 3wks to dry was soooo nice smooth as silk …


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 14, 2022)

I've 2nd net that stays at the back of the tent (you might see it in some photos) i leave it hanging on a couple of zip ties for easy adjustment and for convenience.

I've pulled it out and fixed it up high my plan is just cut from underneath the net and hang them by the crooks.

I really don't like trimming especially so dry trimming but not having to trim it all at once is a bonus, normally i need to trim everything before i can dry it, hmm it might not be so bad after all?

There's pros and cons that i didn't consider.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's time to harvest or thereabouts
> View attachment 5180710
> The temps aren't great for drying, with the dehumidifier running constantly through the night it's reached 26c in the tent.
> 
> ...


What strain is the bottom right corner ? Looks fire


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 15, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What strain is the bottom right corner ? Looks fire


Hey bro, 
It's glukies, girl scout cookies x gorilla Glue. 

It's got a biscuit like smell to it presumably from the cookies idk I've never grown gsc or gorilla glue for that matter but there's also a minty terp in there?

I cut a little bottom bud about 10 days ago dried and smoked it that's all I've smoked maybe when I have a proper smoke of it I'll have a different opinion but atm... Meh! 

The glukie pie on the other hand is top shelf it's got that old skool cat piss terp only sweeter again i've only smoked a lower larfy bud i can't freaking wait to get a prime bud rolled up


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's time to harvest or thereabouts
> View attachment 5180710
> The temps aren't great for drying, with the dehumidifier running constantly through the night it's reached 26c in the tent.
> 
> ...


I’ve been dry trimming for the last few years and I really do prefer it. I hang the whole thing upside down for as long as it will go, last run it went 20 days, then buck it all down into manageable chunks and throw it in the trim bag dry trimming device. 

I know what you mean tho it’s a pain doing a dry trim by hand. Especially if you have allergies “atchoo!”


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 15, 2022)

Well I’ve been away for a couple months, I had some health issues and the grow went to a halt as I just done bare minimum to keep them alive for a while. But things are back on the up!

champagne papi #3 (lemon baby sick) on the left and fried ice cream red pheno on the right


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 16, 2022)

Afternoon all, some unfortunate news received this message half hour ago..

Alright buddy it’s 

JONDAMON from riu. 

Could you do me a favour and let the U.K. gang know I’ve been banned from RIU. 

I don’t have any idea why other than “rules violations” probably from me telling people to put up or shut up when it comes to showing what they are preaching etc. 

Could you let them know I’m not gonna be back as RIU have told me bans are not revoked.

Gutted!


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 16, 2022)

That's a sad loss to the overall community I'm sorry to hear that.

On Fri/Sat i was going to tag him I'd noticed that he hadn't been around in a while so that explains why


----------



## Leeski (Aug 16, 2022)

That ain’t cool cheers @Lemon king for heads up


----------



## Leeski (Aug 16, 2022)

When we brought this house my mrs said haven a down stairs bath room would be handy boy she wasn’t wrong


----------



## Leeski (Aug 16, 2022)

Best get cleaning fun protection officer is on her way home and living soil stinks lol ……


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 16, 2022)

That’s shit crack about Jondamon like gonna be a big miss, especially in here with us

maybe in the future we might find a new member with a different IP address pop up in here that has the exact same presence


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 16, 2022)

So... i got it harvest today, the net above the canopy to hang them works out great, I've never had them so well spaced  

After checking out the humidity i decided I'd take the fan leafs off. 

It's 23-24c in the tent and I've the dehumidifier coming on around 74-75% bringing it back down to 66-67%

The extraction fan is only ticking over ultra slow and continuous, I've a oscillating fans on the floor and one above the buds just enough to keep air on the move.


----------



## jayuk2010 (Aug 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> if your uk based maybe check out paniks/rgs gear at realgorrilaseeds or verdant greens gear is sold at the same place as well i grow from seed personally i never trust clones plus i like variety anyway so yeah and it help more if you tell me a few strains you do like then i know what you like tbh ?


Hi all, thanks for info. I'd say SLH, star dawg I've not much choice round my parts of UK I had some runtz which I really liked but the guy couldn't tell me anything about it other then it was called runtz.


----------



## conor c (Aug 17, 2022)

jayuk2010 said:


> Hi all, thanks for info. I'd say SLH, star dawg I've not much choice round my parts of UK I had some runtz which I really liked but the guy couldn't tell me anything about it other then it was called runtz.


 runts is gelato x skittles meant to be i aint a big fan of it tho myself


----------



## conor c (Aug 17, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Afternoon all, some unfortunate news received this message half hour ago..
> 
> Alright buddy it’s
> 
> ...


Thats bullshit why


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 18, 2022)

conor c said:


> Thats bullshit why


No idea! He said he wasn't sure either he did try to contact admin but to no avail... 

just received a message saying hes now under the same name on another board.


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 18, 2022)

Hooray!
We got some rain on Sunday/Monday just enough to raise the river enough to a nice level for a short period...it's a good start but still way short of what's needed, I'm looking for it rising up 3-4ft then falling back 18"/2ft over a couple of days.

Anyhow i felt there was a chance.

I gave it about an hour and half but I didn't touch a thing not even a knock.

You can see the water isn't in great condition but i enjoyed getting out and it not costing a arm and a leg to catch nothing lol.


----------



## conor c (Aug 18, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Hooray!
> We got some rain on Sunday/Monday just enough to raise the river enough to a nice level for a short period...it's a good start but still way short of what's needed, I'm looking for it rising up 3-4ft then falling back 18"/2ft over a couple of days.
> View attachment 5182948
> Anyhow i felt there was a chance.
> ...


Looks about the same size at some bits as our bigger local river you get more salmon for sure tho the arse been ripped out it for years between folk snagging and netting down here plus fish farms climate change etc we still get a ok run but nothing like it used to be we still catch and release only for salmon at the moment and no kill tags being issued it dont bother me id toss it back anyway i dont eat it and theres plenty of otters etc that do


----------



## conor c (Aug 18, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> No idea! He said he wasn't sure either he did try to contact admin but to no avail...
> 
> just received a message saying hes now under the same name on another board.


Fair doos man thats pish and a loss for sure for riu imo


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 18, 2022)

conor c said:


> Looks about the same size at some bits as our bigger local river you get more salmon for sure tho the arse been ripped out it for years between folk snagging and netting down here plus fish farms climate change etc we still get a ok run but nothing like it used to be we still catch and release only for salmon at the moment and no kill tags being issued it dont bother me id toss it back anyway i dont eat it and theres plenty of otters etc that do


Similar scenario here mate its a catch and release river which i don't mind at all I'm not too fussy about it either.

Thankfully most of the poaching i see isn't going to affect the numbers of salmon most of it is fishing without a permit which is harmless fun especially for youngsters.

I think salmon farming and fish eating birds like cormorant and goosanders are much bigger threats to migratory fish and resident fish.

I counted 49 various fish between the two birds, salmon parr brown trout and sea trout smolts.

I'll not start on salmon farming in regards to the disgraceful fish welfare and the environmental disaster that it is.




Loch Maree was world famous for its sea trout fishing, damn disgrace.


----------



## conor c (Aug 18, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Similar scenario here mate its a catch and release river which i don't mind at all I'm not too fussy about it either.
> 
> Thankfully most of the poaching i see isn't going to affect the numbers of salmon most of it is fishing without a permit which is harmless fun especially for youngsters.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know the treatment of our water isnt right things need to change and i dont see many cormorants tbh more gooseander and grey herons where im at and some rarer ones too shit loads of otters too and we aint got any beavers yet far as i know tho


----------



## GIRBLES (Aug 18, 2022)

GIRBLES said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just joined the forum and am based in the UK, it's my 1st time growing and I will have plenty of questions if I can't find the answers here.
> 
> I am having a go with Autos, using Biobizz products, the seedlings are nearly ready to go into the tent after it's been insulated with 100mm foil-faced Rockwool, currently making use of the good weather and a little paranoid about helicopters.



Midnight Express, it's been a steep learning curve, 1st we baked the seedlings in full sun at 36-40C, re-potted them into Biobizz All mix, had a small insect attack, and burnt them with light before we hit them with a small nute burn.
They went into flower on week 4, and without growing taller than 200mm we seem to have gained some knowledge as they now look happier than ever, got a Runtz photo, started, and 1 Orange sherbert and 1 Hulk berry auto on the go.


----------



## conor c (Aug 18, 2022)

GIRBLES said:


> Midnight Express, it's been a steep learning curve, 1st we baked the seedlings in full sun at 36-40C, re-potted them into Biobizz All mix, had a small insect attack, and burnt them with light before we hit them with a small nute burn.
> They went into flower on week 4, and without growing taller than 200mm we seem to have gained some knowledge as they now look happier than ever, got a Runtz photo, started, and 1 Orange sherbert and 1 Hulk berry auto on the go.
> 
> View attachment 5183101View attachment 5183102View attachment 5183103View attachment 5183105


Dont worry too much about helicopters man they always around my area none of the growers i know been busted as a result tbh either there own stupidity like stealing lecky or trusting the wrong folk is far more common to get u caught sadly ul be ok im sure man


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 19, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> No idea! He said he wasn't sure either he did try to contact admin but to no avail...
> 
> just received a message saying hes now under the same name on another board.


Uk420?


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Uk420?


Have you checked in there recently?
It's been a month or so now but it wasn't worth signing into the last i looked.

Thc talk is more interesting platform imo.


----------



## conor c (Aug 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Have you checked in there recently?
> It's been a month or so now but it wasn't worth signing into the last i looked.
> 
> Thc talk is more interesting platform imo.


I just read odd bit now and then not logged on or posted in uk420 for ages bit restrictive these days for my taste mind you if here gets more like that i proly look into some other ones


----------



## conor c (Aug 19, 2022)

GIRBLES said:


> Midnight Express, it's been a steep learning curve, 1st we baked the seedlings in full sun at 36-40C, re-potted them into Biobizz All mix, had a small insect attack, and burnt them with light before we hit them with a small nute burn.
> They went into flower on week 4, and without growing taller than 200mm we seem to have gained some knowledge as they now look happier than ever, got a Runtz photo, started, and 1 Orange sherbert and 1 Hulk berry auto on the go.
> 
> View attachment 5183101View attachment 5183102View attachment 5183103View attachment 5183105


My advice to newcomers is photo plants mate simply for the fact its more forgiving u can fix most problems and still pull it off good with autos there like on a set time and its better to grow them perfect less mistakes etc due to that fact personally id only do em outdoors or in with a mother tent if thats your thing each to there own i suppose when i started growing they werent very good i know there leaps and bounds better now mind you anyway good luck with your grow pal


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 19, 2022)

@conor c talking about poaching...

A couple of nut dudes poaching the Weir (Newcastle) then posted there catches on Facebook, you know how this ended.

Afaik they got a suspend sentence.

I don't have much issue with someone taking a fish for eating but I've no time for this fishmongering bs


----------



## conor c (Aug 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @conor c talking about poaching...
> View attachment 5183702
> A couple of nut dudes poaching the Weir (Newcastle) then posted there catches on Facebook, you know how this ended.
> View attachment 5183703
> ...


Aye well same here many used to rip the hole out of it for money rarer now but still happens in places fuck i even seen eastern european gypsys netting a ex quarry for pike luckily after 7 years its recovered i mean they eat it but still take what u need not as much as u can get imo


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Have you checked in there recently?
> It's been a month or so now but it wasn't worth signing into the last i looked.
> 
> Thc talk is more interesting platform imo.


Not for a while, some clever guys on there, I used my account to get info from a bloke about building a drying/curing fridge, old timers organic stuff is decent too, plus a lot about elite U.K. clone only strains. But it’s too hard to post a pic, the ergonomics of the site aren’t brilliant either. But yeah some clever guys so I still check stuff on there but in no way the same frequency of this place, 420mag is another good one


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 21, 2022)

Happy sunday morning peoples....

Yea Jondamon is over there, wont be for very long if he posts any Bluchi piks...., to cliquey over there for me to make it my main board...

@Star Dog are those salmons them two caught? 

Last day of product earth today!


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 21, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> Happy sunday morning peoples....
> 
> Yea Jondamon is over there, wont be for very long if he posts any Bluchi piks...., to cliquey over there for me to make it my main board...
> 
> ...


Is it really that bad? Don’t they like bluchi over there? I do feel that this sub forum is pretty cool, we’re all nice to eachother and support each others work, certainly one of the best I’ve been part of.


----------



## conor c (Aug 21, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Is it really that bad? Don’t they like bluchi over there? I do feel that this sub forum is pretty cool, we’re all nice to eachother and support each others work, certainly one of the best I’ve been part of.


Simply put they only really want u to talk about stuff thats from there payed advertisers like ugorg seedstockers etc they starting to be a bit funny with ones that aint being discussed which i do not agree with u should be able to say whatever


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> Simply put they only really want u to talk about stuff thats from there payed advertisers like ugorg seedstockers etc they starting to be a bit funny with ones that aint being discussed which i do not agree with u should be able to say whatever


Yeah totally agree myself! That’s ridiculous, surely the more strain info the better, especially for newcomers wanting info before they spend their money. That is a really sad affair.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 21, 2022)

I was on there years ago to many bacon shouts for my liking …..


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 21, 2022)

Good afternoon all, how is everyone? 

@Lemon king yes that was salmon they were poaching. 

10,000s of eggs gone through 2 planks, the river is only just recovering after years of coal mining near wiped it out.


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 21, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Is it really that bad? Don’t they like bluchi over there? I do feel that this sub forum is pretty cool, we’re all nice to eachother and support each others work, certainly one of the best I’ve been part of.


I couldn't agree more matey, i noticed a while back there's no skull dickery, there's no one wants/tries to twist your words around just to be a smart ass etc, yeah its a pleasant thread to visit.


----------



## conor c (Aug 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I couldn't agree more matey, i noticed a while back there's no skull dickery, there's no one wants/tries to twist your words around just to be a smart ass etc, yeah its a pleasant thread to visit.


Its why i just browse it occasionally and i dont post there its ok for some info but its far from ideal


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> So... i got it harvest today, the net above the canopy to hang them works out great, I've never had them so well spaced
> View attachment 5182105View attachment 5182106
> After checking out the humidity i decided I'd take the fan leafs off.
> View attachment 5182108
> ...


When I checked on them the next day they hadn't changed. 

So i thought about my whole process and made a few changes which I'll continue with in future. 

1st, the moisture in the dehumidifier idk where it was coming from, was the fan pulling it in or was it off the weed?

Moving forward... Unplug the ducting from the outlet and re circulate it back into the room, in theory at least if i control the humidity i control the drying period regardless of the temperature, i think? 

So I set the dehumidifier to come on at 66-67% and lower it to 59-60%. 

The minimum hysteresis is 7-8% which is ok when it's pretty wet but the peaks and dips are starting to get longer... So I got my cycle timer and have that set for 3 minutes on and 12 minutes of and that's keeping the humidity between 60/61- 63-64%, I've the tent sealed so i know now that the moisture is from the bud. 

When I harvested i left a larfy branch at the door, this morning it's feels dry to touch but its still soft and pliable.


----------



## conor c (Aug 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> When I checked on them the next day they hadn't changed.
> 
> So i thought about my whole process and made a few changes which I'll continue with in future.
> 
> ...


For drying i prefer a medium size grow tent just for this purpose a decent pc fan for the intake a small squirrel cage type fan on low pointed at the ground so not to mess with the drying speed of the buds but helps with circulation i just hang it on string or fishing line lol off of coat hangers this way i can use a carbon filter on the out of the tent and u dont really smell it unless the tents open too works for me pretty good


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> For drying i prefer a medium size grow tent just for this purpose a decent pc fan for the intake a small squirrel cage type fan on low pointed at the ground so not to mess with the drying speed of the buds but helps with circulation i just hang it on string or fishing line lol off of coat hangers this way i can use a carbon filter on the out of the tent and u dont really smell it unless the tents open too works for me pretty good


I'd like to have space for a dedicated drying tent but for now I need to use my flowering tent which robs me out of a couple of weeks for my next. 

Lol after I 1st made the changes to recirculate into the room I went back in 15 minutes later and it was reeking, awe naw I thought, thankfully I'd forgotten to turn on the fan to pull it through the filter. 

After an hour it was fine, also after being out i went into the room 1st and I can't smell anything at all. 

After turning off the extractor fan i got out my 5" rhino fan and filter and sat it in the room just to mop up anything that leeks out. 

I've looked a number of times for a squirrel cage type fan but I can't find them in the UK, they look perfect for a tent. 
That's the square one that looks like it could hang it on the wall?


----------



## conor c (Aug 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'd like to have space for a dedicated drying tent but for now I need to use my flowering tent which robs me out of a couple of weeks for my next.
> 
> Lol after I 1st made the changes to recirculate into the room I went back in 15 minutes later and it was reeking, awe naw I thought, thankfully I'd forgotten to turn on the fan to pull it through the filter.
> 
> ...


Thats the bigger type ones it also just means the wee ones too i think just cos looks like a cage ig


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 22, 2022)

Last feed for the big girls before harvest (probably 6 weeks away maybe 5)

not to blow my own trumpet but this is the best job of training I’ve ever done, literally every bit of space is filled with 16-18inch branches that were just little nodes 6 weeks ago, expecting maybe a record yield in this space on this run.

I’ve just gave them a mix of ecothrive life cycle, mealworm frass, kelp meal, palm tree ash, bat guano and aloe vera which will hopefully see them til the end


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 22, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'd like to have space for a dedicated drying tent but for now I need to use my flowering tent which robs me out of a couple of weeks for my next.
> 
> Lol after I 1st made the changes to recirculate into the room I went back in 15 minutes later and it was reeking, awe naw I thought, thankfully I'd forgotten to turn on the fan to pull it through the filter.
> 
> ...


Countless times I’ve made similar mistakes , where ur like “FUCK NEE WAY, HOWS THIS HAPPENING”


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 22, 2022)

@Star Dog I’ve got a 5 inch rhino fan and filter that I drag around the house with me when I’m smoking pipes, I literally blow the smoke into the filter and no one would ever know haha

they should make a 36v cordless one haha

I think squirrel cage fans are the ones with the blades that look like a hamster wheel, loads of small flat blades, similar to those wooden box fans thatevery grow shop had in for a while


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 23, 2022)

conor c said:


> Simply put they only really want u to talk about stuff thats from there payed advertisers like ugorg seedstockers etc they starting to be a bit funny with ones that aint being discussed which i do not agree with u should be able to say whatever


This lol


----------



## conor c (Aug 23, 2022)

Lemon king said:


> This lol


Aye a seen the warm welcome u received bro lol there a bit full of themselves dont get me wrong some great folk on there but just as many idiots and i dont like how its run dont get me wrong here aint perfect theres plenty of trolls and stuff but theres also some very good people on here with alot of knowledge i might not agree with the rules here entirety either but i find heres better than most i find uk420 a bit clique vs the others so i guess for new dudes it be a bit intimidating i think on heres more accessible to most people imo ignore the trolls like anywhere online and your good pretty much


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 25, 2022)

Anyone used one of these ? Read about them and saying it has a high success rate clone wise ..... last few attempts I've had some varying results this time I'm hoping for a good return on the clones before flip into flower


----------



## conor c (Aug 25, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone used one of these ? Read about them and saying it has a high success rate clone wise ..... last few attempts I've had some varying results this time I'm hoping for a good return on the clones before flip into flower


If its just a aero cloner then yeah they work pretty good


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 26, 2022)

conor c said:


> If its just a aero cloner then yeah they work pretty good


Yh that's all it is ..... higher percentage than the old rapid rooter and clonex style just cut a branch place it and turn on the plug roots within 10 days fingers crossed


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 26, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone used one of these ? Read about them and saying it has a high success rate clone wise ..... last few attempts I've had some varying results this time I'm hoping for a good return on the clones before flip into flower


I’ve never had one of these so can’t say mate but I deffo feel for you with the cloning problems, for years I got by with less than 10% success, last couple runs nearly all of them have worked though in root riot cubes, I allways used to push them all the way to the bottom of the cubes, now just 10mm ish, and not as much light these days. Hope it helps you out mate cos it’s the worst feeling in the world loosing ur genetics


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’ve never had one of these so can’t say mate but I deffo feel for you with the cloning problems, for years I got by with less than 10% success, last couple runs nearly all of them have worked though in root riot cubes, I allways used to push them all the way to the bottom of the cubes, now just 10mm ish, and not as much light these days. Hope it helps you out mate cos it’s the worst feeling in the world loosing ur genetics


Yh I'm hoping it's just a set it and forget it in corner of the tent away from immediate light .... using a proper gator and having to make sure there's moisture in there the root riots have some in them also buyin the clonex spray the clonex gel forget about them one day and it dries out the clone is dead ...... I've now got a small tent and a marshydro ts600 to keep genetics under so I'm in a better place than last year find some keepers from popping some beans I need now


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Aug 26, 2022)

Skywalker og x ozk after a night in the attic due to inspections! Pic was just after 2 weeks flip.


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 28, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5187810
> Skywalker og x ozk after a night in the attic due to inspections! Pic was just after 2 weeks flip.


Maaaaaan those girls are prayyyying , looking good friend


----------



## bazoomer (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 30, 2022)

Anyone found any good og phenos from reg packs ? And got any recommendations for straight gas,
I've not smelt it in a while last time was some chemdawg I got over 2 years ago not heard of any since ....


----------



## conor c (Aug 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone found any good og phenos from reg packs ? And got any recommendations for straight gas,
> I've not smelt it in a while last time was some chemdawg I got over 2 years ago not heard of any since ....


Id look into karma if its og crosses your after mate


----------



## conor c (Aug 31, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone found any good og phenos from reg packs ? And got any recommendations for straight gas,
> I've not smelt it in a while last time was some chemdawg I got over 2 years ago not heard of any since ....


Forgot to say Failing karma theres fleur de mal seeds that also do a og pack of it crossed to a bunch of different stuff too tbh id say for og crosses those the two places id look at currently plus theres also csi humbolt triangle kush s1 s they do that are meant to be good but thats more pricey and would mean ordering from america chances are plus thats fems


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 1, 2022)

conor c said:


> Forgot to say Failing karma theres fleur de mal seeds that also do a og pack of it crossed to a bunch of different stuff too tbh id say for og crosses those the two places id look at currently plus theres also csi humbolt triangle kush s1 s they do that are meant to be good but thats more pricey and would mean ordering from america chances are plus thats fems


I have a pack of hso og kush fems but I've grown out two strains from them and experience herms on both so I'm a bit weary I heard karma genetics mentioned and headbanger for a gassy strain but og is the better option and it's a strain that has to be grown just once atleast


----------



## conor c (Sep 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have a pack of hso og kush fems but I've grown out two strains from them and experience herms on both so I'm a bit weary I heard karma genetics mentioned and headbanger for a gassy strain but og is the better option and it's a strain that has to be grown just once atleast


Well besides og you sound like chem would be up your street as well maybe look into verdant greens c4DD f2 there regs and fairly priced vs some other options plus its great weed and hes a uk dude his bubba work and white rhino crosses are decent too


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 2, 2022)

Skywalker og x ozk 4 weeks in. 2nd pic is led side and 3rd pic is hps side, the difference is crazy for saying they're in the same tent fan leaves look different and the structure is more stretched the hps side and the led are more compact and look like more bud sites too, time to get another led me thinks


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone found any good og phenos from reg packs ? And got any recommendations for straight gas,
> I've not smelt it in a while last time was some chemdawg I got over 2 years ago not heard of any since ....


The karma crosses with rado are straight fuel/gas.
Connoisseur genetics has a shit load of OG crosses where he uses a couple different pheno’s.

I just popped his OG chocolope haze.
Good luck


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 2, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone found any good og phenos from reg packs ? And got any recommendations for straight gas,
> I've not smelt it in a while last time was some chemdawg I got over 2 years ago not heard of any since ....


This is the list from a previous order so, not sure what’s still about.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 2, 2022)

The Bluchi’s up!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 3, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> This is the list from a previous order so, not sure what’s still about.
> View attachment 5191675View attachment 5191676View attachment 5191677View attachment 5191678View attachment 5191679


Og chem meat pheno x og kush dom male ? What did that come out like ?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2022)

I started trimming today after 2+ weeks of drying, I've been putting it off the thought of dry trimming just doesn't appeal much. 

I couldn't put it off any longer, when I got started it's nothing like as bad as I remember it, i can get about 80% using just the tips of the scissors to break of the dried leaf, i got through 2 plants in around 90 minutes though one wasn't great a whole 55g the other was a respectable 174g. 
I've about the same again left to do maybe a little more. 

I'll try to get at least some more done tonight.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 3, 2022)

Dry trim for the win! It's a pain in the arse but u can't beat it, those trim bags are supposed to be good, u fill em and swing em lol


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dry trim for the win! It's a pain in the arse but u can't beat it, those trim bags are supposed to be good, u fill em and swing em lol


I'm going to have to invest in something like that, I'm also going to grow with trimming in mind ideally just colas.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 3, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Dry trim for the win! It's a pain in the arse but u can't beat it, those trim bags are supposed to be good, u fill em and swing em lol


I have one it's a time saver few shakes and your done aslong as it's dry enough just a little tidy up trim then to remove the stubborn little bits


----------



## speedwell68 (Sep 3, 2022)

I am back, after a summer off. I just wacked on a grow today. I have had some odd plants vegging in the greenhouse for most of the summer. So today I super cropped them and chucked them under the lights on 12/12. See what happens.


----------



## conor c (Sep 4, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm going to have to invest in something like that, I'm also going to grow with trimming in mind ideally just colas.


One of these wouldnt hurt either bro 



https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/uk-pollen-extractor.html


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 4, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have one it's a time saver few shakes and your done aslong as it's dry enough just a little tidy up trim then to remove the stubborn little bits


I've got a harvestmore trimbin I love collecting all the hash I get off it, I'd fear losing all that goodness using a trim bag? Hand trimming sucks but u canna beat it, I just go slow now if it takes a week to trim I ain't bothered anymore


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 4, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I have a pack of hso og kush fems but I've grown out two strains from them and experience herms on both so I'm a bit weary I heard karma genetics mentioned and headbanger for a gassy strain but og is the better option and it's a strain that has to be grown just once atleast


Best og I've grown was yeti og by loompa seeds, final product smelt like a bowl of flowers covered in petrol or something lol, never had weed like it since and I lost the cut which was a shame I'm not too sure what best og from seed is now? Og is one of my fave smokes u can't beat that piney gas flavour and smell, I'm really looking forward to the skywalker x ozk should be a tasty og treat for sure


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 4, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've got a harvestmore trimbin I love collecting all the hash I get off it, I'd fear losing all that goodness using a trim bag? Hand trimming sucks but u canna beat it, I just go slow now if it takes a week to trim I ain't bothered anymore


I wanted one of them for the dry sift then remembered you have to trim it all 


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Best og I've grown was yeti og by loompa seeds, final product smelt like a bowl of flowers covered in petrol or something lol, never had weed like it since and I lost the cut which was a shame I'm not too sure what best og from seed is now? Og is one of my fave smokes u can't beat that piney gas flavour and smell, I'm really looking forward to the skywalker x ozk should be a tasty og treat for sure


that's what I want is to be hit in the face with gas ..... not had that in ages had some chemdawg that was the stinkiest gas ever and I'm chasing it


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 4, 2022)

The dry sift makes the trim jail worth it mate, have u tried looking at dna genetics?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 4, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The dry sift makes the trim jail worth it mate, have u tried looking at dna genetics?


I have grown there sour banana sherbet but I didn get a snack you in the face gas pheno off it I got a good one that turned a lovely purple red towards the end and was nice but it wasn't that gassy fuel smell


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 4, 2022)

I've got a good clone guy I can pass you on if you'd like, he's not cheap but it's guaranteed top quality snips and all his gear is tried and tested! Seeds are always a gamble, but if you get lucky there's nothing better is there, ugorg have some good gear and a few new lines out too check them out pal


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 4, 2022)

I've got a run going at the moment once my cuttings root and I find space for them somehwrre I can flick into flower ... I have 5 female gmo zkittlz to whittle down to a keeper and 4 fem seeds to grow out and maybe find a good one out of the four diff strains but after that I might take you up on the offer ... I don't mind paying for quality and that's the best way for his genetics to stay out of the public is by people paying for them less likely to give anything out if it costs a pretty penny


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 4, 2022)

conor c said:


> One of these wouldnt hurt either bro
> 
> 
> 
> https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/uk-pollen-extractor.html


You read my mind mate lol. 

Yesterday i thought to myself should the occasion arise I'd rather smoke that trim than make hash make from it which I'd only smoke reluctantly, on the other hand I'd happily smoke dry sift anytime it's a cut above bubble hash.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 4, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Og chem meat pheno x og kush dom male ? What did that come out like ?


I didn’t run that one myself.
Ended up getting a load of the church crosses.
Haven’t had a bad plant from any of his packs over the years though.
my cut of purple cheddar is still doing the rounds here and it’s coming on 8years old.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 4, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> I didn’t run that one myself.
> Ended up getting a load of the church crosses.
> Haven’t had a bad plant from any of his packs over the years though.
> my cut of purple cheddar is still doing the rounds here and it’s coming on 8years old.


Purple cheddar sounds good tho never looked at many cheese crosses , they're has to be loads out there


----------



## conor c (Sep 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> You read my mind mate lol.
> 
> Yesterday i thought to myself should the occasion arise I'd rather smoke that trim than make hash make from it which I'd only smoke reluctantly, on the other hand I'd happily smoke dry sift anytime it's a cut above bubble hash.


100% agree bubbles ok but not hash the way i like it good dry sifts the only way to go i think barring the rare great hand rubbed import ive tried years ago all the best hash ive tried has been dry sift regardless of country of origin i just miss all the good import stuff we used to get tbh to me its the next best thing making your own once you get it down


----------



## Leeski (Sep 6, 2022)

Well finally got my shit together, had to start from scratch equipment wise crazy ex mrs, anyhow going with couple of 70ltr sips living soil I have set it up so I can leave it for upto 5days if needed (fishing) ….


----------



## conor c (Sep 6, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Well finally got my shit together, had to start from scratch equipment wise crazy ex mrs, anyhow going with couple of 70ltr sips living soil I have set it up so I can leave it for upto 5days if needed (fishing) …. View attachment 5193437View attachment 5193438View attachment 5193439View attachment 5193440View attachment 5193441View attachment 5193442View attachment 5193443


Good call on the sip for ease and time saving mate and tight lines as well hopefully for next time you go fishing bro and yeah i think most guys got a few crazy exes i can sympathize just remember the golden rule an ex is an ex for a reason good luck with your grow man


----------



## Leeski (Sep 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Good call on the sip for ease and time saving mate and tight lines as well hopefully for next time you go fishing bro and yeah i think most guys got a few crazy exes i can sympathize just remember the golden rule an ex is an ex for a reason good luck with your grow man


Cheers mate


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 8, 2022)

R.I.P Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Doubie1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The dry sift makes the trim jail worth it mate, have u tried looking at dna genetics?


I’ve been tempted to pull the trigger on some Holy Grail Kush from DNA, you had a chance to try any?


----------



## Gunner8T4 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hey all. 1st time grower in UK here. 
I've decided I want my final smoke to be a pure one so I'm growing a single plant for my final smoke at Xmas. I'm using NOTHING except sunshine and rainwater. No chemicals or nutrients have ever been added. 
Just wanted a more experienced opinion on how my baby is doing. She is on her last day of week 5 flowering. 

Advice welcome. I'm looking at harvesting around the 9th Oct. Was gonna do Sept 30th but advised to wait until 9th Oct. Plant image from 4 days ago but trichomes are yesterday's pic. 

Also how long is curing time on average? See


----------



## conor c (Sep 9, 2022)

Gunner8T4 said:


> Hey all. 1st time grower in UK here.
> I've decided I want my final smoke to be a pure one so I'm growing a single plant for my final smoke at Xmas. I'm using NOTHING except sunshine and rainwater. No chemicals or nutrients have ever been added.
> Just wanted a more experienced opinion on how my baby is doing. She is on her last day of week 5 flowering.
> 
> ...


Curing i do 2 weeks drying 4 weeks in jars n burping gradually less over time but obviously it cures more still until its gone lol i lookeed u still got lots of white pistils you got at least 3/4 weeks left unless it ripens real fast


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

Gunner8T4 said:


> Hey all. 1st time grower in UK here.
> I've decided I want my final smoke to be a pure one so I'm growing a single plant for my final smoke at Xmas. I'm using NOTHING except sunshine and rainwater. No chemicals or nutrients have ever been added.
> Just wanted a more experienced opinion on how my baby is doing. She is on her last day of week 5 flowering.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 
Looks nice bro but has a bit to go, as @conor c says there's a lot of white pistols still. 

The best help i can give is don't look at trichs as a gauge of a plants maturity. 

Look for no white pistols being thrown, the pistols themselves receding back into the calyxes, the calyxes will swell during this period and there's a lot of weight getting put on...

It's not unusual for the branches to collapse under they're own weight...it's about now I'd check the trichs. 

Welcome to the forum @Doubie1


----------



## Gunner8T4 (Sep 9, 2022)

Thank you for the advice. I'll keep check on the pistils then as well as the trichomes for the potency. Are you able to gauge how much bigger I can expect the buds to grow in comparison to how they are now. 2x/3x bigger?? 

Also what's the average yield for outdoor plat like mine?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

Gunner8T4 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'll keep check on the pistils then as well as the trichomes for the potency. Are you able to gauge how much bigger I can expect the buds to grow in comparison to how they are now. 2x/3x bigger??
> 
> Also what's the average yield for outdoor plat like mine?


I've never grown anything successfully outside its not something I know anything about.

How much more weight
I'm not sure tbh, I'd guess around 20/30%
From one day to the next they can put on enough weight to fall over.

That could just be the straw that broke the camels back idk but it's not unusual for lower branches to start folding in the last days.


----------



## Gunner8T4 (Sep 9, 2022)

I'll defo have to look into some sort of support structure for the branches then. Would tying them to the main Stem a good idea or not?


----------



## conor c (Sep 9, 2022)

Gunner8T4 said:


> I'll defo have to look into some sort of support structure for the branches then. Would tying them to the main Stem a good idea or not?


Not u want air flow so if its humid or raining they can dry out after same reason u want early morning sun ideally too


----------



## Gunner8T4 (Sep 9, 2022)

I don't mean squishing them together and tying them up. I just meant stretch some Tring from the main Stem to where each branch is now so it can't fall any further away from the main Stem


----------



## conor c (Sep 9, 2022)

Gunner8T4 said:


> I don't mean squishing them together and tying them up. I just meant stretch some Tring from the main Stem to where each branch is now so it can't fall any further away from the main Stem


You mean tie them down? To something mate or


----------



## Gunner8T4 (Sep 9, 2022)

No tie them up. Just leave them as they are but with string connecting each branch to the main Stem of the plant so they can't be weighed down by larger buds(hope that explains what I mean lol)


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 9, 2022)

What's the average size a stem would put on thickness wise ? I am ready to flick to flower .. I think but stems ain't that thick the strain I got is said to stretch a lot so wondering what the thickness of stems will do ? Main stems are little bit smaller than a clipper lighter at the moment and the plants all vary in thickness and sturdiness further up the plant towards the canopy Thanks


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 10, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What's the average size a stem would put on thickness wise ? I am ready to flick to flower .. I think but stems ain't that thick the strain I got is said to stretch a lot so wondering what the thickness of stems will do ? Main stems are little bit smaller than a clipper lighter at the moment and the plants all vary in thickness and sturdiness further up the plant towards the canopy Thanks


U like em thick yeh lol, all depends on strain and genetics and how you have trained the plants, if the plants are ready to be flipped flip em bro


----------



## conor c (Sep 11, 2022)

Gunner8T4 said:


> No tie them up. Just leave them as they are but with string connecting each branch to the main Stem of the plant so they can't be weighed down by larger buds(hope that explains what I mean lol)


 i get you mate you could do that


----------



## conor c (Sep 11, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What's the average size a stem would put on thickness wise ? I am ready to flick to flower .. I think but stems ain't that thick the strain I got is said to stretch a lot so wondering what the thickness of stems will do ? Main stems are little bit smaller than a clipper lighter at the moment and the plants all vary in thickness and sturdiness further up the plant towards the canopy Thanks


I aim for a lil bit fatter than that personally but of course genetics do play a role in this as well as veg time and grow/training Style etc so it does vary a lil


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 11, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U like em thick yeh lol, all depends on strain and genetics and how you have trained the plants, if the plants are ready to be flipped flip em bro


Stems on my plants nothing else ..... Yh thicker stem heavier fruit I'm guessing ? I want to flick them but if I think I could have done more I'll regret it 


conor c said:


> I aim for a lil bit fatter than that personally but of course genetics do play a role in this as well as veg time and grow/training Style etc so it does vary a lil


they've all be tied down numerous times and topped to branch out I'm hoping the big burst of growth over 21 days is a lot then tidy up underneath take some more cuttings ... defoliate for light penetration then coast on thru to harvest just in time for crimbo


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 11, 2022)

We got rain in my catchment area through the week... hooray! 
The river went up to a reasonable height for a couple of days.
I've had some great fishing in the last 3 days.


I had another 3 trout worthy of a picture but they wriggled from my hand before I could snap the pic.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 17, 2022)

What’s the stretch on the bluchi like?

Most of the cheese x OG’s I’ve ran veg squat and come flower, have the typical OG stretch.

still to sex the 12

Cheers lads.


----------



## conor c (Sep 18, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> What’s the stretch on the bluchi like?
> 
> Most of the cheese x OG’s I’ve ran veg squat and come flower, have the typical OG stretch.
> 
> ...


Not done it myself but aye i would expect the og in it to stretch a lil in bloom most og crosses seem to carry that trait ime


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 18, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> What’s the stretch on the bluchi like?
> 
> Most of the cheese x OG’s I’ve ran veg squat and come flower, have the typical OG stretch.
> 
> ...


I re vegged the female then cut clones. 

1 week after rooting i flipped them. 

The 4 bluchi clones are the ones in the back with coco showing. 


Clone to flower journal.





London city genetics Bluchi


Sprouted on the 18th Nov Topped on 22nd. Dec Flipped on the 25th December. Waiting to determine sex.



www.rollitup.org





Eta... @GreenestBasterd from clone to after stretching they were 32/33" without any lst, tying, bending etc just left to grow as is, or as was more accurately lol.


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2022)

hey lads hows it growing ive had a little time off from growing just had a grow it was runts muffin and the ppl i sell to didnt really like it so took a while to get rid of 20oz ffs should have kept the gg4 i had anyway what been going on and what the latest strain om the block to grow


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone used one of these ? Read about them and saying it has a high success rate clone wise ..... last few attempts I've had some varying results this time I'm hoping for a good return on the clones before flip into flower


maybe a bit late m8 but i have one off these had it a few years easy as f**k m8 i normally get 10 rooted within 10days and if i leave them in longer they all root


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 20, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> maybe a bit late m8 but i have one off these had it a few years easy as f**k m8 i normally get 10 rooted within 10days and if i leave them in longer they all root


Yh I've already cut and cloned each strain I'm running 100% some took longer than others but all cloned with just water .... only problem I had was with them taking over a week without nuts they started to get depleted of nutes and looked rough as they were potted up .... all healthy now tho just looked terrible if I was trying to sell clones it'd be a hard sell


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Yh I've already cut and cloned each strain I'm running 100% some took longer than others but all cloned with just water .... only problem I had was with them taking over a week without nuts they started to get depleted of nutes and looked rough as they were potted up .... all healthy now tho just looked terrible if I was trying to sell clones it'd be a hard sell


i use canna coco a+b and just put a weak mix in the water seems to do ok that way


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 20, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> i use canna coco a+b and just put a weak mix in the water seems to do ok that way


Was gna spray with clonex next time round as I thought putting nutes in the tank might block the sprayers .... anything that makes it plain sailing


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 20, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Was gna spray with clonex next time round as I thought putting nutes in the tank might block the sprayers .... anything that makes it plain sailing


my spray thing broke i just put an air stone in mine now 
when i do cuttings i dip it into a rooting powder then in the cloner


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2022)

any of the old loat about who rembers me able to sort any cuts out gg4 or anything that nice ill pay ofc


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 21, 2022)

Skywalker x ozk nearly 7 weeks, 1st pic hps 2nd pic led


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 21, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5201093View attachment 5201094
> Skywalker x ozk nearly 7 weeks, 1st pic hps 2nd pic led


Look almost identical except the 2nd pic looks bigger bud ... Dno if that's camera angle or not nice tho what's the nose like on it ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2022)

looks nice and shiny m8 how ya been


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 21, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Look almost identical except the 2nd pic looks bigger bud ... Dno if that's camera angle or not nice tho what's the nose like on it ?


Yeh I'd say ur probs right mate its hard to tell bud the led side there's loads more tops and bud sites, the smell at the minute is dank and pungent thats about all I've got lol smells v nice tho


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 21, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> looks nice and shiny m8 how ya been


I'm sound ta bro rushed off me feet all the time but alls good! A cut of that gg4 would be banging I'd like about 25 of em in a month please lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I'm sound ta bro rushed off me feet all the time but alls good! A cut of that gg4 would be banging I'd like about 25 of em in a month please lol


just 4 will do me lol is zeddd makka and the slipper bandit still about


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 21, 2022)

The slipper bandit haha what happened to him man? Did benzos get the better of him? There's still a few old heads on here mate we pop in now and again, I know baz has got the gg4 there's a couple others too I'm sure


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> The slipper bandit haha what happened to him man? Did benzos get the better of him? There's still a few old heads on here mate we pop in now and again, I know baz has got the gg4 there's a couple others too I'm sure


yeh he seemed to love popping the pills did you manage to get a grow of the gg4 when it was going around hopefully baz sees this and send me a message


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 21, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh he seemed to love popping the pills did you manage to get a grow of the gg4 when it was going around hopefully baz sees this and send me a message


I brought gg4 to this thread was banging in its prime, I had the cut about a year ago and it just wasn't the same, but I did grow it under a really shit led light, I'd probs be able to get it again, but I ain't got time or space for mums and taking cuts anymore, not with my current set up anyway


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 21, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I brought gg4 to this thread was banging in its prime, I had the cut about a year ago and it just wasn't the same, but I did grow it under a really shit led light, I'd probs be able to get it again, but I ain't got time or space for mums and taking cuts anymore, not with my current set up anyway


ah right i couldnt remember who got it from over the pond what sort of setup you got going now then


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> ah right i couldnt remember who got it from over the pond what sort of setup you got going now then


I didn't get it from u.s I got it from a Scottish lad on another site top bloke! I've just got a 2.4 x 1.2 tent at the min shared with a friend so gotta try and make the most of it, havnt the space for taking cuts I tried and it failed lol, so tent set up with a 520w hellion led and a 600-750w de hellion hps, 8" ec outlet 6" inlet and a enviroment controller keeping things lovely for the ladies


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2022)

1st pic led side 2nd pic hps side same strain both smell the same in every way looks like weight will be the decider


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 22, 2022)

looks nice that just oreded some wedding cake seeds and some autos dont know why i bothered with autos tho as the last 2 times ive tried them they been proper shit got about 4grams off that last one but i needs something to tie me over i guess them lights worth the £400


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 22, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> looks nice that just oreded some wedding cake seeds and some autos dont know why i bothered with autos tho as the last 2 times ive tried them they been proper shit got about 4grams off that last one but i needs something to tie me over i guess them lights worth the £400


I fucking hate autos .... my mate reckons they are the bollox but everyone I've had has been dog shite


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 22, 2022)

ill just have to have a bit more research as to feeding schedule and when to start ect


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> looks nice that just oreded some wedding cake seeds and some autos dont know why i bothered with autos tho as the last 2 times ive tried them they been proper shit got about 4grams off that last one but i needs something to tie me over i guess them lights worth the £400


I've never done an auto mate I used tonk ow a guy that only grew autos for cash, and some of the bud he had was bang on, some of the smelliest weed I've ever encountered tbh but they were the good ones out of 100's, if u ever want good cuts I can get em ya mate, but u gotta be prepared to pay! I won't ever make any money I'll.just pass you on to my guy


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 22, 2022)

How's everyone dealing with price increase of electric ? My missis is constantly showing me the electric use per day and what it's costing reminding me to turn switches off and so on ...... making me think about setting up a 2x4 and scaling down the grow to just one tsl 2000 light instead of two and a ts600 baby tent she's even considered stopping alltogether and going back to street weed


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Sep 22, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> How's everyone dealing with price increase of electric ? My missis is constantly showing me the electric use per day and what it's costing reminding me to turn switches off and so on ...... making me think about setting up a 2x4 and scaling down the grow to just one tsl 2000 light instead of two and a ts600 baby tent she's even considered stopping alltogether and going back to street weed


Yeh its a bit tough ain't it, when u can get stardog at 120 a zip u just have to work it out and growing your own is always cheaper than buying it and it's always better smoke too, I'm spending around 180 a month on leccy x3.5 plus all the nutrients and the money spent on cuttings n shit your about a grand for a k of bud and all the trim and hash off it, winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 22, 2022)

Oh aye i need to make changes to cut back on electricity  

I was trying to get as much of this crop done before the price increase but I fkd up, i might get a 2/3 weeks at the old rate.

Does anyone know what date it's going up?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 22, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> How's everyone dealing with price increase of electric ? My missis is constantly showing me the electric use per day and what it's costing reminding me to turn switches off and so on ...... making me think about setting up a 2x4 and scaling down the grow to just one tsl 2000 light instead of two and a ts600 baby tent she's even considered stopping alltogether and going back to street weed


im on monthly and pay 220 ive only got one light a dimable ballast 250/400/600/600 boost


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 22, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've never done an auto mate I used tonk ow a guy that only grew autos for cash, and some of the bud he had was bang on, some of the smelliest weed I've ever encountered tbh but they were the good ones out of 100's, if u ever want good cuts I can get em ya mate, but u gotta be prepared to pay! I won't ever make any money I'll.just pass you on to my guy


ah nice one so just for future reference what what dose he grow


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 23, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh he seemed to love popping the pills did you manage to get a grow of the gg4 when it was going around hopefully baz sees this and send me a message


Funny that, I've just took a fresh batch...


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 23, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> im on monthly and pay 220 ive only got one light a dimable ballast 250/400/600/600 boost


Is that a hps light ? I'm trying to convince a friend to take a tent and 2 hps and grow at there's but the thought of an expensive light is off putting for them 


Ghettogrower187 said:


> Yeh its a bit tough ain't it, when u can get stardog at 120 a zip u just have to work it out and growing your own is always cheaper than buying it and it's always better smoke too, I'm spending around 180 a month on leccy x3.5 plus all the nutrients and the money spent on cuttings n shit your about a grand for a k of bud and all the trim and hash off it, winner winner chicken dinner


I tell her all this but she doesn't smoke it so doesn't see the advantages ... a 2x4 and one light is the way forward I just don't see the prices coming down we've got used to the cost of living in general prices ... then the diesel went up and it's now normal to be paying 1.80 now the electric is going up as soon as we're used to it summit else will just seem to be gettin the life slowly squeezed out of us by the government


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 23, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Funny that, I've just took a fresh batch...


it must be a sign brother lol


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 23, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Is that a hps light ? I'm trying to convince a friend to take a tent and 2 hps and grow at there's but the thought of an expensive light is off putting for them


 yeh m8 just an hps dimable ballast leds do look good but i need the heat of the hps cos im in a shed


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 23, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> yeh m8 just an hps dimable ballast leds do look good but i need the heat of the hps cos im in a shed


How you find it thru the winter ?


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 23, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> How you find it thru the winter ?


yeh not bad its all been plyed and insulated ect and if it gets taht cold i have an oil filled radiator in there


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 26, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Funny that, I've just took a fresh batch...


Do u think it's still as good as it was baz or is it a bit watered down over the years?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Sep 26, 2022)

Mainly Bluchi and a few OG chocolope haze.

Most of the bluchi seedlings reek and they’re tiny.

fingers crossed for some ladies in the bunch…


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 27, 2022)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u think it's still as good as it was baz or is it a bit watered down over the years?


I listened to a podcast that said ... genetics don't diminish over time on there own it's more likely the plant has picked up viruses that we cannot see that's why they get less vigourous and so on .... Carn remember what podcast tho think it might have been first smoke of the day ... just wondered what's everyone's opinion on this ??


----------



## speedwell68 (Sep 27, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I listened to a podcast that said ... genetics don't diminish over time on there own it's more likely the plant has picked up viruses that we cannot see that's why they get less vigourous and so on .... Carn remember what podcast tho think it might have been first smoke of the day ... just wondered what's everyone's opinion on this ??


I'd agree with that.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 27, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I listened to a podcast that said ... genetics don't diminish over time on there own it's more likely the plant has picked up viruses that we cannot see that's why they get less vigourous and so on .... Carn remember what podcast tho think it might have been first smoke of the day ... just wondered what's everyone's opinion on this ??


I vaguely remember reading something to do with keeping mother plants, it went on about cell division not being infinite, apparently repeatedly taking clones for a new mom isn't the same as keeping a old mum because they diminish? 

Idk if there's a word of truth in that but I thought it was the reason for 5/10 year old mums?


----------



## speedwell68 (Sep 27, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I vaguely remember reading something to do with keeping mother plants, it went on about cell division not being infinite, apparently repeatedly taking clones for a new mom isn't the same as keeping a old mum because they diminish?
> 
> Idk if there's a word of truth in that but I thought it was the reason for 5/10 year old mums?


I always flowered the mother each time and took clones from the clones. I had a Shiva Shanti 2 clone going for years with zero issues.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 27, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I always flowered the mother each time and took clones from the clones. I had a Shiva Shanti 2 clone going for years with zero issues.


Why do think it is breeders keep the original mum and dads? 

Of course that could just be a myth to lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 27, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I vaguely remember reading something to do with keeping mother plants, it went on about cell division not being infinite, apparently repeatedly taking clones for a new mom isn't the same as keeping a old mum because they diminish?
> 
> Idk if there's a word of truth in that but I thought it was the reason for 5/10 year old mums?


So a clone from clone grow ? every time you grow one out , clone it for the next run keeps the vigour ? We're behind over in the Uk the tissue culture programmes they got in America and legal countries make it a whole lot easier to keep plants what they're meant to be health wise .... maybe within ten years we will have a legal Rec market


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 27, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> So a clone from clone grow ? every time you grow one out , clone it for the next run keeps the vigour ? We're behind over in the Uk the tissue culture programmes they got in America and legal countries make it a whole lot easier to keep plants what they're meant to be health wise .... maybe within ten years we will have a legal Rec market


No i think it was claiming the opposite, if you keep a mother for a years you allegedly maintain the vigor and if you keep cloning repeating it'll loose vigor.

There's so much nonsense around weed it's difficult to take anything seriously.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 27, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> No i think it was claiming the opposite, if you keep a mother for a years you allegedly maintain the vigor and if you keep cloning repeating it'll loose vigor.
> 
> There's so much nonsense around weed it's difficult to take anything seriously.


ahh right it's a knife edge subject with most parts of cannabis ..... people feel strongly about whatever side they sit on which is good in a way


----------



## bazoomer (Sep 27, 2022)

Mastergrow said:


> Do u think it's still as good as it was baz or is it a bit watered down over the years?


Nice to see you MG, well a clones a clone, you get a tolerance to owt you puffed for years, the plants the same, always vigorous and produced the same. You want anything mate ?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 27, 2022)

The oldest i have is two years old come November I've re cloned it a few times and it's still good to go. 

I've one i re potted in back February and I've just kept trimming it back, to clone from that just now would be less than ideal imo. 

And another that i re potted at the same time but I've cut back to the wood regularly. 

Lots of variables appear that affect the outcome, we'd all need to know all the fine details of the alleged dwindling genetics, not to mention the ability of the grower. 

I've not found age to make any difference to vigor if I put the effort in before re cloning them.


----------



## Leeski (Sep 27, 2022)

Sips are popping had to hold things up a little as I decided to start some new beans, cover crop was chopped and dropped covered with new soil and em1 inoculated malted barley (bokashi) over the lot …..


----------



## conor c (Sep 27, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I listened to a podcast that said ... genetics don't diminish over time on there own it's more likely the plant has picked up viruses that we cannot see that's why they get less vigourous and so on .... Carn remember what podcast tho think it might have been first smoke of the day ... just wondered what's everyone's opinion on this ??


A bit of both i suppose i feel most will be linked to pathogens however like people plants have a lifespan dna has more errors as we age etc that being said cheese is 30+ romulan is way older if its the original cut i guess some lines lend themselves to it more than others as for clone of a clone same thing i think most of the time u can get away with it but maybe not with everything eventually it will pick up something or fizzle out without pathogens it could live a very long time id bet though


----------



## conor c (Sep 27, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Sips are popping had to hold things up a little as I decided to start some new beans, cover crop was chopped and dropped covered with new soil and em1 inoculated malted barley (bokashi) over the lot ….. View attachment 5204003View attachment 5204004View attachment 5204005View attachment 5204006


Some healthy looking soil you got there mate


----------



## Mastergrow (Sep 27, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Nice to see you MG, well a clones a clone, you get a tolerance to owt you puffed for years, the plants the same, always vigorous and produced the same. You want anything mate ?


I'm always popping my head in here m8, just bouta pop a few seeds for the first time in years but I'd def like to run the gg4 as never got the chance before lol ...smoked plenty of it tho. I'll keep u in mind for next run tho.


----------



## conor c (Sep 28, 2022)

Mastergrow said:


> I'm always popping my head in here m8, just bouta pop a few seeds for the first time in years but I'd def like to run the gg4 as never got the chance before lol ...smoked plenty of it tho. I'll keep u in mind for next run tho.


Better off finding your own cuts with seeds anyway mate then that way you know there clean and more unique sure tried and tested cuts have there place but remember that those cuts all came from seed to begin with i feel so many people often forget that fact lol good luck anyway man


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 28, 2022)

conor c said:


> Better off finding your own cuts with seeds anyway mate then that way you know there clean and more unique sure tried and tested cuts have there place but remember that those cuts all came from seed to begin with i feel so many people often forget that fact lol good luck anyway man


If you can get good cuts I would jump at them but unfortunately where I am in wales it's either cheese ..... blue cheese .... or you get told it's summit else and it's some sort of cheese anyway I got pissed off and have been popping seeds since .... few months back I was offered one from a friend and it was mimosa I thought it would be special but it had bugs  best thing about popping seeds is variety last run I had some gelato , sticky glue and sour banana sherbet to get me through


----------



## conor c (Sep 28, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> If you can get good cuts I would jump at them but unfortunately where I am in wales it's either cheese ..... blue cheese .... or you get told it's summit else and it's some sort of cheese anyway I got pissed off and have been popping seeds since .... few months back I was offered one from a friend and it was mimosa I thought it would be special but it had bugs  best thing about popping seeds is variety last run I had some gelato , sticky glue and sour banana sherbet to get me through


I prefer seeds everytime variety is the spice of life i get offered cuts all the time i never take folk up on it tho its funny u say that cheese used to be super common here but seems most guys have ditched her n there blue cheese mums for stardawg if they cash croppers anyway


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 28, 2022)

conor c said:


> I prefer seeds everytime variety is the spice of life i get offered cuts all the time i never take folk up on it tho its funny u say that cheese used to be super common here but seems most guys have ditched her n there blue cheese mums for stardawg if they cash croppers anyway


All the ammo and dawg in wales is grown by Albanians I think .... don't really know I've not smoked it much it's the new mersh it's slowly getting taken over by a wedding cake cut my friend calls it the new dawg anyway ... not smoked street weed in quite a while ..... im about 8 weeks from harvest so I'm gna have to bite the bullet soon I think I have around half z left of gelato


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Sep 28, 2022)

Would you like a tea n crumpet mate


----------



## conor c (Sep 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> All the ammo and dawg in wales is grown by Albanians I think .... don't really know I've not smoked it much it's the new mersh it's slowly getting taken over by a wedding cake cut my friend calls it the new dawg anyway ... not smoked street weed in quite a while ..... im about 8 weeks from harvest so I'm gna have to bite the bullet soon I think I have around half z left of gelato


Yeah the albos grow loads of it cokes there main thing though even tho they have a long history with cannabis now and in the past they like money so yeah traditionally most of the ammo that comes into the uk was from holland mainly as the dutch always grew loads of it as its easy yields good and dont stink lots thats proly changed some tho these days a bit


----------



## Pompeygrow (Sep 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> All the ammo and dawg in wales is grown by Albanians I think .... don't really know I've not smoked it much it's the new mersh it's slowly getting taken over by a wedding cake cut my friend calls it the new dawg anyway ... not smoked street weed in quite a while ..... im about 8 weeks from harvest so I'm gna have to bite the bullet soon I think I have around half z left of gelato


funny you should say that ive just popped some wedding cake lol ive not had some my self but been told it was nice and got gelato autos on go just to tryt and get somthing for christmas


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 29, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah the albos grow loads of it cokes there main thing though even tho they have a long history with cannabis now and in the past they like money so yeah traditionally most of the ammo that comes into the uk was from holland mainly as the dutch always grew loads of it as its easy yields good and dont stink lots thats proly changed some tho these days a bit


Bout some coke off them and it was half decent after a few times of it tho they tried having my pants down with some bunk stuff so never again


----------



## Liamp1603 (Sep 29, 2022)

Pompeygrow said:


> funny you should say that ive just popped some wedding cake lol ive not had some my self but been told it was nice and got gelato autos on go just to tryt and get somthing for christmas


I also have one a week into flower ...... if it don't turn purple it's gna get the chop tho it's a seedstockers freebie and it has competition with a dosi dos and 5 gmo zkittlz ... grew faster and bigger than the rest and branched out really well tho


----------



## conor c (Sep 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Bout some coke off them and it was half decent after a few times of it tho they tried having my pants down with some bunk stuff so never again


I got adhd it does two things makes me concentrate and hands sweat a bit other than that it almost feels inactive so not my bag personally i know plenty of folks like it each to there own


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 1, 2022)

Day 9 flower .... hoping there ain't much more stretching as I'm limited on head room .... 5 gmo zkittlz by ethos .... 2 blackberry og freebies .. 1 do si dos by barneys farm ... 1 small blue gelato 41 by barneys farm ... grown in 3 gallon fabric pots coco coir ... canna a and b and just started floraflex line flower nutes .... any tips and tricks with these strains is appreciated


----------



## Leeski (Oct 1, 2022)

They are super healthy mate …..


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 1, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Day 9 flower .... hoping there ain't much more stretching as I'm limited on head room .... 5 gmo zkittlz by ethos .... 2 blackberry og freebies .. 1 do si dos by barneys farm ... 1 small blue gelato 41 by barneys farm ... grown in 3 gallon fabric pots coco coir ... canna a and b and just started floraflex line flower nutes .... any tips and tricks with these strains is appreciated


I'm not big on defoliating but I've found that it helps with less stretching.

I'm trying a something just now to limit stretch, i left them in 1ltr pots until after i flipped them then re potted.

I was told this strain is a stretchy.

It just needs to yeild acceptably now.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 1, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm not big on defoliating but I've found that it helps with less stretching.
> 
> I'm trying a something just now to limit stretch, i left them in 1ltr pots until after i flipped them then re potted.
> View attachment 5205890
> ...


What's strains you running ? How do they react from being potted up when in flower ? I've seen some products that supposedly help stop stretching but on skeptical it seems like snake oil to me


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 1, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What's strains you running ? How do they react from being potted up when in flower ? I've seen some products that supposedly help stop stretching but on skeptical it seems like snake oil to me


Hey bud, i've read something about that stuff for stopping the stretch but I don't know anything about it.

My plants are coming along nicely after the re pot though the yeild is the real acid test.

Pic wednesday the day i re potted the last of them...
They'd already been flipped circa 10/12 days.

And yesterday, that's only 2/3 days growth.

Strains are,
2x Cheese dipz,
2x Swiss skunk,
2x Blueberry twist,
1x Star doggie (black domina x Ak47)
1xOg kush,
1x Glukies and 1x Bluchi.

It's more of a experimental thing/pheno hunt than an attempt at a good yeild it's just something I've wanted to try and circumstances gave me the opportunity.

Going on past experiences with flipping clones I'm fairly confident of a reasonable return, that said I've been wrong before lol.

Eta...If you want to check out the progress here's a link to the grow.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cultiuana-ct-720-led-grow-light-review.1080760/

Eta....a note to myself to try keep track of what, when, where I've too much going on and it's difficult to keep track I'm depending on pics from my phone. 

#1 day 15th then left for 4-11 days and I started re potting, so the week previous to the 28th August starting with the biggest plants 1st. 

The cheese dipz had been flipped 16/18 days previously.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Hey bud, i've read something about that stuff for stopping the stretch but I don't know anything about it.
> 
> My plants are coming along nicely after the re pot though the yeild is the real acid test.
> 
> ...


Got some good variety and different flavours there ain't you ... I haven't run clones for ages I feel they grow bigger faster than seeds tho when you do get them a good four five week veg on a clone knocks spots of four five week on a seed .... I might try a repot up when flicking to flower and do a side by side of the results are the same could be onto a winner


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 2, 2022)

Once it's all done I'll need to work out the veg/flowering time against the weights and electricity costs.

Space wouldn't allow for it but I'd liked to have started a seed in a 3ltr so I could flip it at a ridiculously young age like this one.
Flipped 8th...

Picture taken when I re potted it after sexing. 

If I'd started it in a 3ltr it would've gotten a better start. 

@Liamp1603 if you could do that bud that would be great to see how it affects the yeild.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 2, 2022)

Choc og broke soil on the 13th of last month, ready to go in the sips next few days. I got the sulky miserable fucker pheno had it a while back looked like shit whole grow but was best end product out of the three shit pic of sulky on the left few pics of little ones before they take a sip …..


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Once it's all done I'll need to work out the veg/flowering time against the weights and electricity costs.
> 
> Space wouldn't allow for it but I'd liked to have started a seed in a 3ltr so I could flip it at a ridiculously young age like this one.
> Flipped 8th...
> ...


I have the pick of 5 phenos of this gmo z run .... after that I'm running a 2x4 and mono cropping the winner I'll do a side by side then with a pot up in first week of flower against potting up before flower see where we are


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 2, 2022)

The storm conditions have brought us a fair bit of rain it's ideal for the fishing, i can't fish for salmon on a Sunday but brown trout are fair game. 

The tug is the drug!  

I returned hopefully to catch another day or give another angler a heart stopping thrill.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 2, 2022)

Fin perfect - cracker that mate, looks in amazing condition what did you catch it on ?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 2, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Fin perfect - cracker that mate, looks in amazing condition what did you catch it on ?


Thanks mate I'm beaming about catching it, it's a personal best for a wild brown trout.

I got on a size #8 silver stoats tail it's a great all round fly, i hooked and lost one other.

I'm hopefully fishing for salmon tomorrow fingers crossed.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 3, 2022)

Congrats on your new pb- tight lines for today mate …..


----------



## Leeski (Oct 5, 2022)

Sips all planted up will top water for a wk or until I can see there established in there new home …..


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 5, 2022)

Looking for a miracle here ..... anyone grown out a pack of inhouse genetics - terple ...... found a winner and keeping a mother plant alive and "gifting" cuttings ?? I really wanna run this strain but it's sold out everywhere I look for it thanks in advance or if anyone can point me in direction of where to get a pack or know anyone holding a pack thanks


----------



## conor c (Oct 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Looking for a miracle here ..... anyone grown out a pack of inhouse genetics - terple ...... found a winner and keeping a mother plant alive and "gifting" cuttings ?? I really wanna run this strain but it's sold out everywhere I look for it thanks in advance or if anyone can point me in direction of where to get a pack or know anyone holding a pack thanks


I found a site with terple fems but not sure if its legit or not seed cellar anyone heard of these guys? There usa based seems like









In House Genetics


In-House Genetics is an established company specializing in micro-breeding. With new strains coming out every month, In-House Genetics is always the leader for




www.seedcellar.com


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> I found a site with terple fems but not sure if its legit or not seed cellar anyone heard of these guys? There usa based seems like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just went through the system and they don't do worldwide shipping thanks tho


----------



## Leeski (Oct 5, 2022)

You could try messaging British seed company there super helpful and have sourced beans they don’t have in stock ect …








Buy Cannabis Seeds UK | The British Seed Company


Buy rare & exclusive cannabis seeds in the UK. The British Seed Company offer fast, secure, discreet shipping and some of the finest genetics available



thebritishseedcompany.co.uk


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 5, 2022)

Leeski said:


> You could try messaging British seed company there super helpful and have sourced beans they don’t have in stock ect …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks the more seed banks I look at the more I wanna splash out ..... seeds are addictive


----------



## conor c (Oct 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Thanks the more seed banks I look at the more I wanna splash out ..... seeds are addictive


Lol i have more than i can ever grow so yes very addictive and yet theres always still that other one you want shame they aint world wide too oh well man


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> Lol i have more than i can ever grow so yes very addictive and yet theres always still that other one you want shame they aint world wide too oh well man


Been eyeing up some archive lately aswell they got some incredible genetics


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2022)

Seems my clone guy had a mix up this is not skywalker x ozk it's g33 x zkillez cake, I'm not bothered cuz it's fire big solid nugs and very sticky, has got that cake smell to it which is mad pungent! Gonna chop in a few days let em have 48hr dark from Friday and choppy chop chop


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 6, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5208664View attachment 5208665View attachment 5208667
> Seems my clone guy had a mix up this is not skywalker x ozk it's g33 x zkillez cake, I'm not bothered cuz it's fire big solid nugs and very sticky, has got that cake smell to it which is mad pungent! Gonna chop in a few days let em have 48hr dark from Friday and choppy chop chop


Wow ..... you got some fire there FairPlay Couldn't imagine the clone guy in South Wales making that mistake ..... it's either cheese, blue cheese , or the local legend to where I am "killer cheese" ( killer skunk pheno I found out through another source ) ..... not many options round my way


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2022)

Haha full on cheese fest then yeh, cheese isn't what it used to be around here its watered down to fuck! I fucked my cut up by not keeping a mother and taking clones off of clones, I've a feeling that's what a lot of people do too? Cheers dude its deffo fire, in the 1st pic ull see a top all dried out indont know why it's all dry but I'm smoking it now lol and it's banging, imagine what it'll be like after a slow cold drying can't wait


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 6, 2022)

Dried tops only on the led side aswell, the hos side all good and just as dense and frosty but not as pretty


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 9, 2022)

Chop day68 seems the plants that were half under both lights are more vibrant in colour and buds look a tad better too, either way I'm buzzing about this run nugs are rock-hard and greasy as ur mums knickers


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 9, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5210126View attachment 5210129
> Chop day68 seems the plants that were half under both lights are more vibrant in colour and buds look a tad better too, either way I'm buzzing about this run nugs are rock-hard and greasy as ur mums knickers


I had to stand on my heed to look at them lol. Good stuff mate.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 9, 2022)

Fuck why didn’t I think of that must have rotated my screen 30 times …


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 10, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> I had to stand on my heed to look at them lol. Good stuff mate.


Lmao bet that was a site for sore eyes, no doubt you had your bollocks swinging aboot


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 10, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> Lmao bet that was a site for sore eyes, no doubt you had your bollocks swinging aboot


My bollox are like 2 snooker balls in a sock these days. It's great getting old.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> My bollox are like 2 snooker balls in a sock these days. It's great getting old.


Lmao I'm touching 40 and mine are getting a lil saggy I've heard my old man's got a right pair on him so looks like I'm in a for treat in 20 years.....if I make it???


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2022)

Got some absolute Stella bud lads!!! It ain't cheap but it ain't cali prices!! Gypsy soap, cereal milk and banana ream cake x jealousy its all 10/10 and I'm a fussy cunt! Hit the dm if u interested


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 11, 2022)

Cant smoke a j of the banana x jealousy without coughing my arsehole out!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 12, 2022)

day 21f before and after defoliation .... into the final stretch now 5 6 weeks and counting down ... fingers crossed I get some nice variety with the 5 different females of the gmo zkittlez no smell yet tho happy growing


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 13, 2022)

Little testet nugs still smelling a little fresh but the dank is coming through now, had a joint on way to physio this morning and it licked me and I stunk the waiting room out ffs, it's deffo 33z tastes just like it!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 14, 2022)

Removed the males out of the Bluchi and OG chocolope haze, possibly one more, only time
will tell.
The Bluchi males absolutely reeked!
Unfortunately no room for a male this time around.

I’ll take a couple clones off each of ladies as I’m sure more than a few will be decent smoke.

excuse the mess, no hoovering up going on this run. I might get the broom out if I’m feeling spring cleany…
t.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 14, 2022)

Lemon P
Rose
Biscotti pie
Old NL clone.

The lemon p is something special for sure, the vegging plant smells like the buds, it’s crazy!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 14, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Lemon P
> Rose
> Biscotti pie
> Old NL clone.
> ...


I like the fat leaf plants


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 14, 2022)

A runt i didn't expect to do great, it wasn't getting in the way so i let it be.

3-4 weeks later i flipped it to sex.

It's a girl!

A couple of days back.

I like the structure/leaf ratio of it, light floods through it without any defoliation. 
I found bluchi similar in that sense making it easy to manage and harvest/trim.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 14, 2022)

Day 19 veg , training is imminent ….


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Day 19 veg , training is imminent …. View attachment 5212324View attachment 5212325View attachment 5212326View attachment 5212327View attachment 5212328


Looking nice bud they've got that lush healthy look


----------



## Leeski (Oct 14, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Looking nice bud they've got that lush healthy look


Cheers mate, sips are boring as fuck, have literally only filled reservoirs twice and topped them a few days back. Been a good learning curve about soil moisture ect


----------



## conor c (Oct 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Cheers mate, sips are boring as fuck, have literally only filled reservoirs twice and topped them a few days back. Been a good learning curve about soil moisture ect


There so easy i found mind you ive only used them on a large scale big beds that are sip when i used to do horticulture as a job for the likes of growing veg chillies herbs and stuff but they work good aint used them for canna much yet i will get around to it oneday there definitely the way forward if your a busy guy


----------



## Leeski (Oct 14, 2022)

that was my main reason to free up time , the thing is it’s made me realise I really ain’t that busy lol other benefit for me is I find hand watering correctly in living soil hard , sounds simple but to get perfect moisture for everything to thrive and more important consistently moist has been my nemesis! Might take up knitting considering my time table ….


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 14, 2022)

I loved my autopots, from the start i had reasonable results, not record breaking lol but I was delighted with my end product/yeild. 

Time away was only limited by the size of the reservoir which suited me i was busy af at the time.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 14, 2022)

Here's a picture of my current grow taken today (dtw) 

Corner plant its easy to get a full picture.


----------



## conor c (Oct 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> that was my main reason to free up time , the thing is it’s made me realise I really ain’t that busy lol other benefit for me is I find hand watering correctly in living soil hard , sounds simple but to get perfect moisture for everything to thrive and more important consistently moist has been my nemesis! Might take up knitting considering my time table ….


Tbh with weed i like being around em more so hand watering i dont mind so much but its no use when u want a trip away or end up on a bender or whatever then sips are handy


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 14, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Day 19 veg , training is imminent …. View attachment 5212324View attachment 5212325View attachment 5212326View attachment 5212327View attachment 5212328


Your a tidy man, clinical in there mate! Hahaha
Very nice!


----------



## Leeski (Oct 14, 2022)

conor c said:


> Tbh with weed i like being around em more so hand watering i dont mind so much but its no use when u want a trip away or end up on a bender or whatever then sips are handy


Yeah 100% been a bit strange for me in sips, I use to hand water 3-4 times daily you really get tuned in with the plants hand watering kinda miss it tbh !
Be handy over Christmas if I go on a bender didn’t think of that good call mate


----------



## Leeski (Oct 14, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Your a tidy man, clinical in there mate! Hahaha
> Very nice!


Cheers,
rest of my house is chaos I have selective OCD


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 15, 2022)

Check this out, i can't believe any living creature could survive this fall.


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 15, 2022)

I was up a wooden ladder few years back, and the rungs snapped (I'm 18stone and it was an old ladder) caught my scrotum on a nail on the way down, ripped jeans and blood everywhere. Had about 15 stitches and sore bollox. My Mrs stopped laughing after a week.


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 15, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Yeah 100% been a bit strange for me in sips, I use to hand water 3-4 times daily you really get tuned in with the plants hand watering kinda miss it tbh !
> Be handy over Christmas if I go on a bender didn’t think of that good call mate


3 - 4 times a day? I am watering twice a week.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 15, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> I was up a wooden ladder few years back, and the rungs snapped (I'm 18stone and it was an old ladder) caught my scrotum on a nail on the way down, ripped jeans and blood everywhere. Had about 15 stitches and sore bollox. My Mrs stopped laughing after a week.


Ouch...I cringe and re coil at the thought that lol.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 15, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> 3 - 4 times a day? I am watering twice a week.


Yep at least 3 water only 80ltr fabrics was trying to keep soil constantly moist I was a human dripper system …


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 15, 2022)

I've been hand feeding twice a day thankfully it ends today.

I've trapped nerves in my back and the leaning, bending and twisting etc causes me severe pain, I'll be happy to see the back of hand feeding, that said i do enjoy messing around with my plants in general, i can pass time just sitting with a joint and a cup of tea not doing anything in particular. 

On Thursday i started to install the auto feed but i broke a nipple from the manifold.

Yesterday I sorted another manifold out and I'm installing it today.

It's the last major obstacle once it's done its plain sailing until harvest.


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 15, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Yep at least 3 water only 80ltr fabrics was trying to keep soil constantly moist I was a human dripper system …


Wow. This is why I didn't get on with fabric pots. I get they have benefits, but I couldn't keep them moist. These days I use 17L plastics, which I bottom water twice a week.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 16, 2022)

After a delay from Saturday i plumbed in the auto feeder today. 


i might rearrange a couple of plants, like a tit i didn't put the shortest plant in the middle  

It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 18, 2022)

Had to go a lot heavier on defol and super cropping than I intended , had leaves sitting on top of leaves …..


----------



## Leeski (Oct 18, 2022)

24hrs later ….
Flip to flower next few days


----------



## go go kid (Oct 18, 2022)

hey fellow growers, just wanted to let you know, the new uk law on growing, is anything under 6 plants, and you wont get any hastle from the drug squad, its not worth there time n money, what with resourses streached so much, 
gunny how theres so much crack n heroin available and they WERE picking on us little personal growers.
JUST FYI BIG LOVE, PEACE N UNITY GO GO


----------



## conor c (Oct 18, 2022)

go go kid said:


> hey fellow growers, just wanted to let you know, the new uk law on growing, is anything under 6 plants, and you wont get any hastle from the drug squad, its not worth there time n money, what with resourses streached so much,
> gunny how theres so much crack n heroin available and they WERE picking on us little personal growers.
> JUST FYI BIG LOVE, PEACE N UNITY GO GO


Id say under ten they less likely to land you in too in too much trouble especially if its a first offence tbh it also depends where you live as some bits of England the pigs already pretty much said they not going after personal growers much anymore but other parts of the uk might be a lil different


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 18, 2022)

go go kid said:


> hey fellow growers, just wanted to let you know, the new uk law on growing, is anything under 6 plants, and you wont get any hastle from the drug squad, its not worth there time n money, what with resourses streached so much,
> gunny how theres so much crack n heroin available and they WERE picking on us little personal growers.
> JUST FYI BIG LOVE, PEACE N UNITY GO GO


Where did you find this too ? I have a previous record none for drugs but for violence ? It's music to my ears tho no one needs to worry about growing your own weed


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 18, 2022)

Leeski said:


> 24hrs later ….
> Flip to flower next few days View attachment 5214212View attachment 5214213View attachment 5214214View attachment 5214215


Never seen such perfect plants


----------



## go go kid (Oct 18, 2022)

ive allready told you all what the fucks happening to me, they let it slip as i have 4 plants growig, but alas, every time i try n smoke, they do my head in more then they have allready,
so i cant even enjoy a plant thats been used for thousands of years and untill 100 years ago, we had to grow it by law. its messed yp, so i decided to tell as many people as possable, b4 its too late. big love n peace go go


----------



## go go kid (Oct 18, 2022)

Leeski said:


> 24hrs later ….
> Flip to flower next few days View attachment 5214212View attachment 5214213View attachment 5214214View attachment 5214215


sorry, but there apears to be a speck of dirt just at the end of your air outlet lol. 
very clean and nice my friend.
they look great, very happy. what strain are they, im finding it a bit hard to read everything aty the moment, it has been 7 1/2 years now, and most of that has been 24/7

oh yes, its a total waste of precious resorces, they do have to catch criminals too, ah. i allready mentioned that, apologies


----------



## go go kid (Oct 18, 2022)

conor c said:


> Id say under ten they less likely to land you in too in too much trouble especially if its a first offence tbh it also depends where you live as some bits of England the pigs already pretty much said they not going after personal growers much anymore but other parts of the uk might be a lil different


correct, the most you would get is maybe probation, most likely a fine, there letting weed slide a lot all over the country


----------



## go go kid (Oct 18, 2022)

go go kid said:


> hey fellow growers, just wanted to let you know, the new uk law on growing, is anything under 6 plants, and you wont get any hastle from the drug squad, its not worth there time n money, what with resourses streached so much,
> gunny how theres so much crack n heroin available and they WERE picking on us little personal growers.
> JUST FYI BIG LOVE, PEACE N UNITY GO GO


I SHOULD POINT OUT, THAT EVERY FORCE IS DIFFERANT, SOME MAY WELL DO SOMETHING, BIT HIGHLY UNLIKELY


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 19, 2022)

This is why I don't pay for FEM Seeds and only use freebies ...... blackberry og fem "freebie" can't remember the breeder but the majority of freebies that get thrown in when you buy pack of seeds usually throws a nanna or two ... this just reinforces why I'm leaning towards always buying regs and finding the true females .... happy growing


----------



## Leeski (Oct 20, 2022)

That’s a fucker @Liamp1603 , had it happen a few times proper downer mate! 
i have always brought fems but have been looking into regs recently ,anyone got any opinions/ experience with kwick seeds legit ? Been eye balling there c99 they claim brothers Grimm ?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

Idk about freebies being iffy?
I've had freebies that cost £100 10pk and some others costing £35-40 a seed, some Dinafem £18 per seed, i fucking hope not lol


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 20, 2022)

Leeski said:


> That’s a fucker @Liamp1603 , had it happen a few times proper downer mate!
> i have always brought fems but have been looking into regs recently ,anyone got any opinions/ experience with kwick seeds legit ? Been eye balling there c99 they claim brothers Grimm ?


It's not the worst when you Chuck in 2 and 1 is a dude .... just got a hole in the canopy now that ain't gna get filled now


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

I was going to ask last week if nanners were just as popular 20 years ago, the thought of nanners used to scare tf out of me in general i didn't see them, these days it appears nanners are popular in lots of strains, sort of like they're socially acceptable lol?
Is that just my memory or were nanners a rarity?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 20, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Idk about freebies being iffy?
> I've had freebies that cost £100 10pk and some others costing £35-40 a seed, some Dinafem £18 per seed, i fucking hope not lol


I had a sticky glue freebie that was fire .... not all of them are bad it's just breeders throwing pollen probably and not testing there genetics to stabilise them .... easier to sell 100 packs and replace 10 than to not sell any and spend another 6 months working the genetic line time is money to a lot of these people


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> hey fellow growers, just wanted to let you know, the new uk law on growing, is anything under 6 plants, and you wont get any hastle from the drug squad, its not worth there time n money, what with resourses streached so much,
> gunny how theres so much crack n heroin available and they WERE picking on us little personal growers.
> JUST FYI BIG LOVE, PEACE N UNITY GO GO


That would be nice!

I only grow for personal. So if I’m busted at some point I’ve got my phone etc to prove I don’t sell it. Just smoke a lot of weed and grow it once a year so I have to grow a lot.

It’s like asking you to buy a years supply of alcohol. You’d look like an alcoholic!!


----------



## Leeski (Oct 20, 2022)

Think our government is missing a trick, I don’t believe we should have to pay to grow a plant personally -but they could put a massive hole in our debt by Issuing licenses to grow so pay x amount to grow 3 plants x amount to grow 6 plants ect .
Anyone els think Liz truss has a great rack just asking for a friend


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

In the UK, anything is legal, as long as you don't get caught 





I could put up with the consequences of getting caught, losing my set up would finish me that would be the real punishment for me.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Think our government is missing a trick, I don’t believe we should have to pay to grow a plant personally -but they could put a massive hole in our debt by Issuing licenses to grow so pay x amount to grow 3 plants x amount to grow 6 plants ect .
> Anyone els think Liz truss has a great rack just asking for a friend


I find it difficult to see her as anything other than a Tory.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 20, 2022)

Anyone grown any solfires work ? I listened to him on a podcast earlier found him really likeable and spur of the moment bought a pack of his seeds .... all the photos showing his strains are ones he took himself and they're all dark coloured leaves high calyx to leaf ratio and he has a good library of genetics to pick from ..... bosscotti is what I picked ( don mega x biscotti )


----------



## conor c (Oct 20, 2022)

Leeski said:


> That’s a fucker @Liamp1603 , had it happen a few times proper downer mate!
> i have always brought fems but have been looking into regs recently ,anyone got any opinions/ experience with kwick seeds legit ? Been eye balling there c99 they claim brothers Grimm ?


Its legit and from the original release also seen a nice grow of it on icmag mate looks the same as i remember from years back the newer stuff was different imo plus its fairly priced vs some breeders/seedbanks if c99 is your thing go for it


----------



## conor c (Oct 20, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I find it difficult to see her as anything other than a Tory.


She is bye bye anyway now if we can just get rid of the tories it be even better imo


----------



## conor c (Oct 20, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I was going to ask last week if nanners were just as popular 20 years ago, the thought of nanners used to scare tf out of me in general i didn't see them, these days it appears nanners are popular in lots of strains, sort of like they're socially acceptable lol?
> Is that just my memory or were nanners a rarity?


Its a double edged sword id say mate there more common in landraces then and now however in worked lines and named strains no id say it was less common decades ago i think due to more work being put in vs most today obviously some breeders do a great job now but imo breeding with bagseed plants great tho they can be is why alot of the American strains carry it alot think chem og cookies whatever


----------



## conor c (Oct 20, 2022)

go go kid said:


> I SHOULD POINT OUT, THAT EVERY FORCE IS DIFFERANT, SOME MAY WELL DO SOMETHING, BIT HIGHLY UNLIKELY


Police Scotland will still do u if they find out sadly for example i know someone who had stage 4 breast cancer at the time and the police visited there house on a unrelated matter and the two cops could smell weed and she only had a small amount for personal not even for growing like 3g left max lol so one copper insisted on charging her the other spent the whole time apologising about it regardless those fucking scumbags charged her for possesion all the same so it comes down to luck what the individuals your dealing with at the time this was maybe two years ago i think maybe a lil more but not so long ago that id not mention it as a word of caution


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> Police Scotland will still do u if they find out sadly for example i know someone who had stage 4 breast cancer at the time and the police visited there house on a unrelated matter and the two cops could smell weed and she only had a small amount for personal not even for growing like 3g left max lol so one copper insisted on charging her the other spent the whole time apologising about it regardless those fucking scumbags charged her for possesion all the same so it comes down to luck what the individuals your dealing with at the time this was maybe two years ago i think maybe a lil more but not so long ago that id not mention it as a word of caution


Thats a shit ordeal. Literally taking someone’s medicine so they suffer when they are doing a completely harmless act.

Ive always said to folk. There’s only two ways they can find out.

1. They smell it

2. someone tips them off - keep your mouth shut and don’t tell anyone u grow.

Pretty simple steps! Oh and don’t steal shit lol


----------



## Leeski (Oct 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its legit and from the original release also seen a nice grow of it on icmag mate looks the same as i remember from years back the newer stuff was different imo plus its fairly priced vs some breeders/seedbanks if c99 is your thing go for it


Cheers for heads up much appreciated mate.
They got some really interesting genetics. Might order 100% sativa pretty much only ever grown hybrids so fancy a Challenge but to read 15-18wk flower scares the crap out of me lol


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Cheers for heads up much appreciated mate.
> They got some really interesting genetics. Might order 100% sativa pretty much only ever grown hybrids so fancy a Challenge but to read 15-18wk flower scares the crap out of me lol


Yeah cindy is fast for a sativa dom like 8 to 10 weeks max id say its no thai or haze lol


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thats a shit ordeal. Literally taking someone’s medicine so they suffer when they are doing a completely harmless act.
> 
> Ive always said to folk. There’s only two ways they can find out.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is they were growing at the time they never had a clue gotta love police incompetence sometimes cos they were meters from a grow and none the wiser lol she just gave them a wee bit just to distract just incase lol still there sad lazy bastards they the ones committing a crime in my book weed should be fully legal


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 21, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> This is why I don't pay for FEM Seeds and only use freebies ...... blackberry og fem "freebie" can't remember the breeder but the majority of freebies that get thrown in when you buy pack of seeds usually throws a nanna or two ... this just reinforces why I'm leaning towards always buying regs and finding the true females .... happy growing


U can't beat regs bro imo better weed aswell! I don't know why it just is


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 21, 2022)

Curing up lovey! Just needs a 2nd trim and it's good for vac packing, this is the purple pheno my favourite so far, I have a green pheno too which is a lot stickier and still needs to dry more but reeks like chem so I don't know what the fuck! Purple pheno smells gassy and power it's got the classic "cali" smell to it which I like and smokes like a dream, not sampled the green one proper yet but the joint I did have was bangin it's just don't look at pretty but looks arnt everything, il.post some pics when it's dry


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> U can't beat regs bro imo better weed aswell! I don't know why it just is


I like both for different reasons but i always prefer to have regs as backup of course case the lines discontinued or whatever cos how many things been almost lost or have been lost over the years


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2022)

I wasn't happy with the arrangement so I swapped a few plants around.
Before...

After... 

Side door view... 


Cheese dipz.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Oct 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I wasn't happy with the arrangement so I swapped a few plants around.
> Before...
> View attachment 5215826
> After...
> ...


Jungle . Packed, but should look a treat when all in heavy flower. You rearanged them well.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I wasn't happy with the arrangement so I swapped a few plants around.
> Before...
> View attachment 5215826
> After...
> ...


The purple one in the middle I like it


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> The purple one in the middle I like it


That's cheese dipz matey!
It topped out at 20"

It's sister was a stretchy one 25" with the top cut off lol, it's in the back, middle, it's right in front of the tape measure.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 21, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That's cheese dipz matey!
> It topped out at 20"
> View attachment 5215854
> It's sister was a stretchy one 25" with the top cut off lol, it's in the back, middle, it's right in front of the tape measure.


What's genetics on it ? It's looks nice isit a funky smelling plant ?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What's genetics on it ? It's looks nice isit a funky smelling plant ?


It's from London city genetics, the same breeder as bluchi. 

I've not had a smell of it yet but
It's resinous.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 22, 2022)

She’s a looker mate ….


----------



## strainguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Week7 for OrangeRuntzCake


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2022)

strainguy said:


> Week7 for OrangeRuntzCake
> 
> View attachment 5216072


Hi, welcome. 
What happened for the flowers to look so burnt, they're a nice size to, its unfortunate. 

The vegging plants look nice and healthy though.


----------



## strainguy (Oct 22, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Hi, welcome.
> What happened for the flowers to look so burnt, they're a nice size to, its unfortunate.
> 
> The vegging plants look nice and healthy though.


Yea, little nutrition burn at the end of week 5 by accident but overall did not effect the buds much. Little ones looks great, will see how they will perform in flowering


----------



## chipskhaoo (Oct 22, 2022)

Nice to see uk growers like me. The reason i started growing was of the shit weed was buying,its like powered green seaweed and once every 2 years a 8th of blueberrty comes along.


----------



## strainguy (Oct 22, 2022)

chipskhaoo said:


> Nice to see uk growers like me. The reason i started growing was of the shit weed was buying,its like powered green seaweed and once every 2 years a 8th of blueberrty comes along.


Thats true, if you want quality weed in uk, you have to grow yourself. Street weed full of chemicals…


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 22, 2022)

chipskhaoo said:


> Nice to see uk growers like me. The reason i started growing was of the shit weed was buying,its like powered green seaweed and once every 2 years a 8th of blueberrty comes along.


There's loads of us here .... I've not bought street weed in a long time and seeing all these fine grows producing top shelf I don't think I will in a long time


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 22, 2022)

Not the muffin man! Got a new bho kit the other day gave it its 1st run not long ago, I'm impressed


----------



## go go kid (Oct 23, 2022)

conor c said:


> Police Scotland will still do u if they find out sadly for example i know someone who had stage 4 breast cancer at the time and the police visited there house on a unrelated matter and the two cops could smell weed and she only had a small amount for personal not even for growing like 3g left max lol so one copper insisted on charging her the other spent the whole time apologising about it regardless those fucking scumbags charged her for possesion all the same so it comes down to luck what the individuals your dealing with at the time this was maybe two years ago i think maybe a lil more but not so long ago that id not mention it as a word of caution


what the fuck, thats not police policy anyway, i dont know the minimum now, but under an 1/8 is ment to be a slap on the wrist, for all forces, not worh the paperwork for a plant is it. thats just evil. but i know that feeling allready


----------



## conor c (Oct 23, 2022)

go go kid said:


> what the fuck, thats not police policy anyway, i dont know the minimum now, but under an 1/8 is ment to be a slap on the wrist, for all forces, not worh the paperwork for a plant is it. thats just evil. but i know that feeling allready


Its down to the average copper making very little arrests and i think that cop had been a new transfer a bust is a bust to them ime cops are very lazy they go after what takes the least effort ime


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 24, 2022)

Anyone had brown hairs in week four of flower ? I've had it happen before on a rqs critical strain I grew about 4 years ago and the buds didn get to big but I had orange brown hairs from week 4 5 I've also read that it's a sign of pollen coming into contact with the hairs but I've been searching and no pollen sacks only the one nanna I found two weeks ago that wasn't opened and got the cut straight away .... anyway happy growing strain is seedstockers - wedding cake fem ( freebie ) day 31f


----------



## speedwell68 (Oct 24, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone had brown hairs in week four of flower ? I've had it happen before on a rqs critical strain I grew about 4 years ago and the buds didn get to big but I had orange brown hairs from week 4 5 I've also read that it's a sign of pollen coming into contact with the hairs but I've been searching and no pollen sacks only the one nanna I found two weeks ago that wasn't opened and got the cut straight away .... anyway happy growing strain is seedstockers - wedding cake fem ( freebie ) day 31f


Yeah, I have that happen. I can't remember the specific strain. TBH I didn't give it much thought. Regardless of the odd brown pistil those have still got many weeks to go. All I can think it is an indication of is that it has a few brown hairs.

They look good.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 24, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Yeah, I have that happen. I can't remember the specific strain. TBH I didn't give it much thought. Regardless of the odd brown pistil those have still got many weeks to go. All I can think it is an indication of is that it has a few brown hairs.
> 
> They look good.


Yh they got atleast 4 weeks minimum 63 days is a general number I like to get to for the chop just wondering if it's a common thing as I've only had it the once before


----------



## conor c (Oct 24, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone had brown hairs in week four of flower ? I've had it happen before on a rqs critical strain I grew about 4 years ago and the buds didn get to big but I had orange brown hairs from week 4 5 I've also read that it's a sign of pollen coming into contact with the hairs but I've been searching and no pollen sacks only the one nanna I found two weeks ago that wasn't opened and got the cut straight away .... anyway happy growing strain is seedstockers - wedding cake fem ( freebie ) day 31f


Only if overfed i know that can brown em up some early too but i doubt u be overfeeding and wedding cake is pretty bad for nanas mate sadly goes with the territory things touching pistils can cause premature browning as well maybe idk if u got people around it or whatever just a thought obviously pollination can too


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 24, 2022)

conor c said:


> Only if overfed i know that can brown em up some early too but i doubt u be overfeeding and wedding cake is pretty bad for nanas mate sadly goes with the territory things touching pistils can cause premature browning as well maybe idk if u got people around it or whatever just a thought obviously pollination can too


I know it's a fucker anything with cookies in the genetics is prone to herming I'm sure the Gsc is a bagseed from a cherry pie ... only two people know for sure tho .... could be over feeding I'm in there everyday looking for pollen sacks only ever touching stems and smelling the buds not touching them .... just a thought fingers crossed new white ones grow out to replace anyway they got some growing to do over the next 4 -6 weeks


----------



## conor c (Oct 24, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I know it's a fucker anything with cookies in the genetics is prone to herming I'm sure the Gsc is a bagseed from a cherry pie ... only two people know for sure tho .... could be over feeding I'm in there everyday looking for pollen sacks only ever touching stems and smelling the buds not touching them .... just a thought fingers crossed new white ones grow out to replace anyway they got some growing to do over the next 4 -6 weeks


Its one of the reasons i avoid cookies for the most part some of its crosses are a bit better i find tho also more potent i find gsc itself weak the hybrids are much better and more stable at times too just not wedding cake tho i agree this is why folks shouldnt breed with bagseed great or not imo


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 24, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its one of the reasons i avoid cookies for the most part some of its crosses are a bit better i find tho also more potent i find gsc itself weak the hybrids are much better and more stable at times too just not wedding cake tho i agree this is why folks shouldnt breed with bagseed great or not imo


Did anyone in here get a pack of the candy rain by cookies ? I wouldn't breed with bag seeds anyway just getting the seed shows it's unstable it might be fire but it's prone to throw seeds which no one wants really


----------



## conor c (Oct 24, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Did anyone in here get a pack of the candy rain by cookies ? I wouldn't breed with bag seeds anyway just getting the seed shows it's unstable it might be fire but it's prone to throw seeds which no one wants really


Never tried it myself probably someone on here will have tho


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2022)

Stretch has began, humidity has been a bitch this last wk …


----------



## ichimoto (Oct 25, 2022)

who tried the newest one of Perfect tree: Z Cube x Jet A ?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Stretch has began, fucking humidity has been a bitch this last wk …View attachment 5217337


Looking great matey, that lovely lush look is a treat!


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2022)

ichimoto said:


> who tried the newest one of Perfect tree: Z Cube x Jet A ?


I've never heard of bud, who the breeder?


----------



## ichimoto (Oct 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've never heard of bud, who the breeder?


Perfect Tree


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2022)

ichimoto said:


> Perfect Tree


@conor c might be able to help.

There's 100s of pollen chuckers out there now, I'd recommend you only buy from reputable breeders like Sensi, ugorg or Dinafem among many other's. 

The market is awash with pishy breeding genetics claiming ridiculous figures of thc/cbd its all utter bollox.

Here's a link to grow dairies. 








Perfect Tree - In Z Air (Z Cube x JET A), Perfect Tree - Spritz ( Mimosa x JET A ) grow diary (journal) week0 by FromLowToLoud - GrowDiaries


"Revival" cannabis grow diary (journal). Strains: Perfect Tree - In Z Air (Z Cube x JET A), Perfect Tree - Spritz ( Mimosa x JET A ) week0 by FromLowToLoud. Grow room Indoor, growing in . Grow conditions, techniques, grower comments.




growdiaries.com


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Looking great matey, that lovely lush look is a treat!


Cheers mate


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Stretch has began, humidity has been a bitch this last wk …View attachment 5217337


How much stretch you anticipating ? Be some big plants when they're finished


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> How much stretch you anticipating ? Be some big plants when they're finished


Strange you asking that, just been searching through my notes, I’m hoping only double bubble! if stretch is anymore could be interesting lol


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2022)

If I'm starting to get concerned about the height i take out the centre tip.

It stems the vertical growth and encourages the side shoots to grow up.

And i get two tops.
I know it as tipping?


----------



## conor c (Oct 25, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @conor c might be able to help.
> 
> There's 100s of pollen chuckers out there now, I'd recommend you only buy from reputable breeders like Sensi, ugorg or Dinafem among many other's.
> 
> ...


All i know is there Spanish im sure they work with peach ozz a fair bit ive tried that not there work its a good tasty strain not super potent tho idk what there works like not heard much about them heard a few folk say there ok but i never tried em myself think there a fem only outfit too


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Strange you asking that, just been searching through my notes, I’m hoping only double bubble! if stretch is anymore could be interesting lol


If the node spacing doesn't get to lengthy could be some big thick colas as a result .... one solid nug from top to bottom


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> If the node spacing doesn't get to lengthy could be some big thick colas as a result .... one solid nug from top to bottom


That describes pretty much how I remember it from a while back, dense as f defo no gambling with humidity! Brought a new toy to help get my environment dialled in super impressed thus far, me and fans don’t get on usually get through 3-4 a yr


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> That describes pretty much how I remember it from a while back, dense as f defo no gambling with humidity! Brought a new toy to help get my environment dialled in super impressed thus far, me and fans don’t get on usually get through 3-4 a yr View attachment 5217475


Ah dc fan, does it shift a lot of air, how do you rate it for vibration and noise ?

I could use a good back up fan. 

I swapped fans a couple of days back, one has a more focused breeze it's better for the canopy getting a waft. 

The spare i bought isn't great so I'm looking out for another. 

I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> That describes pretty much how I remember it from a while back, dense as f defo no gambling with humidity! Brought a new toy to help get my environment dialled in super impressed thus far, me and fans don’t get on usually get through 3-4 a yr View attachment 5217475


Are you looking to buy any more ac infinity kit ? The reviews I'm watching for a while set up are immense you can run it all automatically of an Intergrated on your phone brilliant for the home grower...
The plastic geared oscillating fans are terrible they break after a few months I have loads of old ones lying about that don't rotate no more


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2022)

I have been running infinity intake outtake fans for a while running both off the 69controller,  there golden mate and unbelievable value for money IMO can set max /min temps & humidity then they work together to maintain those numbers ect Im hoping by connecting clip on fan to the controller I can bring humidity down as I’m struggling atm


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 25, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I have been running infinity intake outtake fans for a while running both off the 69controller, View attachment 5217515View attachment 5217516 there golden mate and unbelievable value for money IMO can set max /min temps & humidity then they work together to maintain those numbers ect Im hoping by connecting clip on fan to the controller I can bring humidity down as I’m struggling atm


Great pieces of kit I think just putting my hand in my pocket to purchase a set ... not doing to bad with what I got at the moment so I Carn justify it to the missis


----------



## Leeski (Oct 25, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Great pieces of kit I think just putting my hand in my pocket to purchase a set ... not doing to bad with what I got at the moment so I Carn justify it to the missis


I had to start from scratch with equipment on a budget - so did a tonne or research well happy with them there controllers are £70 and they out preform £300-400 units ….


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2022)

20g bang on from 80-90g of nugs, doing another run now with exactly 90g of nugs again so I can see what the exact return is, but even at 90g of bud 20g return is over 20% which is bang on! And it fucking reeeeeeks!


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 26, 2022)

@Ghettogrower187 very nice mate, looks amazing.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2022)

Cheers dude, been years since I made any. I fucked my 1st run up its turned to a perma goo lol ill make some caps out of it or something?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2022)

Here's the next run all in the vac chamber doing its thang I reckon at least 25g out of this run but we'll see...the smell is divine!


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2022)

If anyone smokes bho lemme know I might put some in the fairy's backpack for ya when she's on her travels, when she's back from strike lol


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 26, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> If anyone smokes bho lemme know I might put some in the fairy's backpack for ya when she's on her travels, when she's back from strike lol


I'm curious, does it have a market value?


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm curious, does it have a market value?


It sure does your looking around 30 a g for stuff made of trim and 50-60 a g for stuff made from bud


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm gonna have a blast at making that diamonds next I think just a small run


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 27, 2022)

Last night's nug run, 28.4g from 90g of bud I'm pretty impressed with that! I can't work out what % return it is but it's pretty high


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 27, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> View attachment 5218208
> Last night's nug run, 28.4g from 90g of bud I'm pretty impressed with that! I can't work out what % return it is but it's pretty high


Looks like a nice bit of oil. 
I wasn't always a regular at school but I work out around 32%


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 27, 2022)

I've only ever hit like 18-20% returns on bud before I'm buzzing with that! It fucking stinks too I'll try some soon


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 27, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> I've only ever hit like 18-20% returns on bud before I'm buzzing with that! It fucking stinks too I'll try some soon


----------



## go go kid (Oct 29, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its down to the average copper making very little arrests and i think that cop had been a new transfer a bust is a bust to them ime cops are very lazy they go after what takes the least effort ime


i got busted, you go through the indignant, stand over this piece of brown paper, lol there was this new detectiv, everything by the book type (green as green). well he had me standing buck naked fo abot 1/2 an hour or more. examining every piece of fluff from clothes and dust from day to day stuff. like something was all of a sudden jump out at him ,funny as fuck. 
so yes, down to the indevidual, but your talking about a street bust, we get raided over here. a slap on the rist for posession of a blim of hash or weed (not sure how a blim works out in weed terms) probably a single bud, a chola would possably get you a small fine or probation (where you meet dealers of all kinds of shit,) so you end up knowing more people to get stuff from, not from them, but they will direct you to the right place. lol and they wonder why drugs are on the rise.
but yes, down to the indevidal as you say, brit cops are more laid back then us police, they dont have guns YET either . not looking foward to that day.


----------



## go go kid (Oct 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone had brown hairs in week four of flower ? I've had it happen before on a rqs critical strain I grew about 4 years ago and the buds didn get to big but I had orange brown hairs from week 4 5 I've also read that it's a sign of pollen coming into contact with the hairs but I've been searching and no pollen sacks only the one nanna I found two weeks ago that wasn't opened and got the cut straight away .... anyway happy growing strain is seedstockers - wedding cake fem ( freebie ) day 31f


have you touched the buds at all?. that will also cause them to go brown,. but they will and can turn brown erly on for sure


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

TOON TOON BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!!!


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 29, 2022)

Leeski said:


> I had to start from scratch with equipment on a budget - so did a tonne or research well happy with them there controllers are £70 and they out preform £300-400 units ….


I see now what you mean about the 69 controller, it's a great bit of kit for a very reasonably cost, it makes others look basic.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> It sure does your looking around 30 a g for stuff made of trim and 50-60 a g for stuff made from bud


I’m currently batting around the idea of drying only what flower I smoke myself in my fridge and turning the rest into live rosin for sale, would mean I could do away with 3 weeks of drying in my flower tent or setting up other tents to dry in, just buck it all off the stems and vacuum pack into the freezer

I’ve seen some crazy prices for diamonds and sauce live rosin, someone on Instagram was selling it for £100a gram, granted it was in one of those little jars with a Cali label on, seems pretty easy to do as well

I’ve been steadily getting better at washing hash since I got my machine, so I’d probs wash fresh frozen then dry the hash in fridge then rosin press, looking at ur bho inspires me, really nice job bro!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 29, 2022)

Tent and the main room coming along.

Spotted some mite in the main room. I won’t be dousing them in neem or any other nastyness, predator mites in the post and should arrive Tuesday.
Biggest downside to growing in a shed is the bugs.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’m currently batting around the idea of drying only what flower I smoke myself in my fridge and turning the rest into live rosin for sale, would mean I could do away with 3 weeks of drying in my flower tent or setting up other tents to dry in, just buck it all off the stems and vacuum pack into the freezer
> 
> I’ve seen some crazy prices for diamonds and sauce live rosin, someone on Instagram was selling it for £100a gram, granted it was in one of those little jars with a Cali label on, seems pretty easy to do as well
> 
> I’ve been steadily getting better at washing hash since I got my machine, so I’d probs wash fresh frozen then dry the hash in fridge then rosin press, looking at ur bho inspires me, really nice job bro!


You can buy those jars and stickers on eBay mate, all ya gotta do is fill them with some locally grown “cali” and your in money hahahaha.


----------



## conor c (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Tent and the main room coming along.
> 
> Spotted some mite in the main room. I won’t be dousing them in neem or any other nastyness, predator mites in the post and should arrive Tuesday.
> Biggest downside to growing in a shed is the bugs.
> View attachment 5219297View attachment 5219298View attachment 5219299View attachment 5219300View attachment 5219301View attachment 5219302View attachment 5219303View attachment 5219304


Looking good man


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 29, 2022)

conor c said:


> Looking good man


Cheers mate.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Tent and the main room coming along.
> 
> Spotted some mite in the main room. I won’t be dousing them in neem or any other nastyness, predator mites in the post and should arrive Tuesday.
> Biggest downside to growing in a shed is the bugs.
> View attachment 5219297View attachment 5219298View attachment 5219299View attachment 5219300View attachment 5219301View attachment 5219302View attachment 5219303View attachment 5219304


They're looking great!


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> You can buy those jars and stickers on eBay mate, all ya gotta do is fill them with some locally grown “cali” and your in money hahahaha.


Yeah mate, I wouldn’t even try to fake it, I cud get my own stickers printed, I reckon I grow some fire weed, especially my prized pheno fried ice cream. The Manchester boys created a big enough buzz, flavour farmer packs are really nice too, I think the fake Cali actually does us a disservice, yeah we haven’t got the infrastructure their legal market provides but there’s certainly some top growers over here so if they can do it why can’t we, I reckon it’s mainly down to consistency and quality control. There’s too many people put shit work out there over here so when the fire comes out people take notice and I doubt it would take long to get a decent following.

a good friend of mine has a full on Instagram business selling edibles, and posts nationwide, extracts would be much easier than bud to send around the country too.

have you been moving bho prior to this? Do you package it up all nice too?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Yeah mate, I wouldn’t even try to fake it, I cud get my own stickers printed, I reckon I grow some fire weed, especially my prized pheno fried ice cream. The Manchester boys created a big enough buzz, flavour farmer packs are really nice too, I think the fake Cali actually does us a disservice, yeah we haven’t got the infrastructure their legal market provides but there’s certainly some top growers over here so if they can do it why can’t we, I reckon it’s mainly down to consistency and quality control. There’s too many people put shit work out there over here so when the fire comes out people take notice and I doubt it would take long to get a decent following.
> 
> a good friend of mine has a full on Instagram business selling edibles, and posts nationwide, extracts would be much easier than bud to send around the country too.
> 
> have you been moving bho prior to this? Do you package it up all nice too?


Nah mate I don’t move anything, if anything I’m a fucking bud hoarder haha!!!
A mate of mine is mad into the shatter and oil though, and finds it a very lucrative market!

Your spot about the cali and fake cali doing the uk a disservice though.

before all that cali shit came about the general quality of bud was far higher and the price cheaper.

I moved overseas but come back every couple years, and in 10 years, each time I come back it’s progressively worse.

Take me back to when everything was cheese,diesel, lemon or haze and 3.5g for a score haha.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Nah mate I don’t move anything, if anything I’m a fucking bud hoarder haha!!!
> A mate of mine is mad into the shatter and oil though, and finds it a very lucrative market!
> 
> Your spot about the cali and fake cali doing the uk a disservice though.
> ...


Oooo nice, moved somewhere hot I wonder?
Yeah mate those were the days, I swear the nicest tasting green I’ve ever had is livers blues, absolute dream terps wise, if it washes well I bet that could produce some amazing extracts


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Oooo nice, moved somewhere hot I wonder?
> Yeah mate those were the days, I swear the nicest tasting green I’ve ever had is livers blues, absolute dream terps wise, if it washes well I bet that could produce some amazing extracts


Australia.
Yeah they were the days indeed!
Most of my main room at the moment is Bluchi, very excited for those plants.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I’m currently batting around the idea of drying only what flower I smoke myself in my fridge and turning the rest into live rosin for sale, would mean I could do away with 3 weeks of drying in my flower tent or setting up other tents to dry in, just buck it all off the stems and vacuum pack into the freezer
> 
> I’ve seen some crazy prices for diamonds and sauce live rosin, someone on Instagram was selling it for £100a gram, granted it was in one of those little jars with a Cali label on, seems pretty easy to do as well
> 
> I’ve been steadily getting better at washing hash since I got my machine, so I’d probs wash fresh frozen then dry the hash in fridge then rosin press, looking at ur bho inspires me, really nice job bro!


What rosin press you use ? I think the market is leaning more and more towards extracts there's a lot of distillate carts around my way the single use cookie variety ones ..... think they're bein made in someone's house cos you can buy them online and fill them yourself, 
younger generation love it .... flower and hash is for the older smokers.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 29, 2022)

go go kid said:


> have you touched the buds at all?. that will also cause them to go brown,. but they will and can turn brown erly on for sure


Not really I think it's where I'm moving them in and out of the tent the ones with the more orange hairs are the ones being moved the most the two at the back and one on the side of tent that don't move are still white .... they're at 37 38 days now in flower I've checked them over for any signs of seeds developing and male sex parts and nothing so I'm putting it down to maybe the new nute line up needs adjusting or it's where im pulling them out to get access to the back plants .... they're smelling nice now I have a wedding cake that smells like oranges and bananas and the gmo zkittlez majority are smelling like lime and lemon gas with one being really fruity and sweet .... 3 more weeks to go


----------



## Mr1PopU.k (Oct 29, 2022)

south london - 180 a z on point all the time bone dry cookies usually 10/10 but still a bit expensive for some ig.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 29, 2022)

Mr1PopU.k said:


> south london - 180 a z on point all the time bone dry cookies usually 10/10 but still a bit expensive for some ig.


Is that what your selling or what your buying ? You'd think London would have a wide open choice or is cookies everyone's go to up there ? Never had cookies where I live had some stuff that people called cookies and just looking at it you know it ain't ...


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Australia.
> Yeah they were the days indeed!
> Most of my main room at the moment is Bluchi, very excited for those plants.


It'll be interesting to see the final results, do you have any with a purple hue? 

Iirc around 45 days it started to colour.


----------



## Mr1PopU.k (Oct 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Is that what your selling or what your buying ? You'd think London would have a wide open choice or is cookies everyone's go to up there ? Never had cookies where I live had some stuff that people called cookies and just looking at it you know it ain't ...


both tbh mate , i can get it in bulk for around 100 - 112 a z / resale is roughly 180 - 190 a z in south london , 
cookies is rife around here though alot of cookies , gelato , lemon haze.


----------



## go go kid (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> TOON TOON BLACK AND WHITE ARMY!!!


sorry man, didnt mean any offence lol The Red Devils fan here


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2022)

Mr1PopU.k said:


> both tbh mate , i can get it in bulk for around 100 - 112 a z / resale is roughly 180 - 190 a z in south london ,
> cookies is rife around here though alot of cookies , gelato , lemon haze.


Ahh right thought you meant just cookies as the strain not the cookie crosses everything got that in it these days ... gelato I've grown out that was nice didn keep any cuts got another one growing aswell as a dosi dos this time think that's cookie variety ..


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It'll be interesting to see the final results, do you have any with a purple hue?
> View attachment 5219398
> Iirc around 45 days it started to colour.


Really liking these genetics everything I've seen of them is good


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

go go kid said:


> sorry man, didnt mean any offence lol The Red Devils fan here


None taken at all mate I’ve only been following football the last 3 years so I don’t have any hard feelings towards other teams, I just got a little excited yesterday haha


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Really liking these genetics everything I've seen of them is good


In 2+ years of mixed crops bluchi was head and shoulders above the others in terms of terps.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> In 2+ years of mixed crops bluchi was head and shoulders above the others in terms of terps.


Every picture I'm seeing from London city genetics theyre bangers ain't they


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Every picture I'm seeing from London city genetics theyre bangers ain't they


Yeah they sure look great, it's old style, plants worked for flavor not thc/cbd figures lol.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

Has anyone seen the amnesia cut about ?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Has anyone seen the amnesia cut about ?


The commercial one ? That all the Albanians are growing or is there another one floating about


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> The commercial one ? That all the Albanians are growing or is there another one floating about


Nah I think it’s called the core cut but not sure, I know the core cut is a thing though, I can’t even find any pics of bud that I had years ago, 

we feasted on it up here in the north east and at 1 time it was all anyone was smoking, I never grew it but we smoked it, loads of it Infact,

it was foxtailed buds but not the normal jagged ones they were more rounded, with sparse but thick orange hairs, smelled sour like baby sick with a mild citrus tinge

just reminiscing with my buddy and thought I’d ask


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Nah I think it’s called the core cut but not sure, I know the core cut is a thing though, I can’t even find any pics of bud that I had years ago,
> 
> we feasted on it up here in the north east and at 1 time it was all anyone was smoking, I never grew it but we smoked it, loads of it Infact,
> 
> ...


If it's a haze it's probably out there somewhere being kept by someone who values it only problem theses days is people don't want to be flowering anything over 9 weeks 10 at a stretch 
I don't know how the street ammo is commercially grown over here due to length of flowering on hazes it must yield incredible to make it worth the extra few weeks


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

Beetle juice is starting on ch5+1 at 17:05. God I love that film


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> If it's a haze it's probably out there somewhere being kept by someone who values it only problem theses days is people don't want to be flowering anything over 9 weeks 10 at a stretch
> I don't know how the street ammo is commercially grown over here due to length of flowering on hazes it must yield incredible to make it worth the extra few weeks


Up here it’s all but extinct tbh mate, some Albanian gang is seriously pushing candy haze, apparently it’s fast, and has pretty much flooded the market but it’s not the best, certainly not anything like good amnesia or ssh’s in general


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Up here it’s all but extinct tbh mate, some Albanian gang is seriously pushing candy haze, apparently it’s fast, and has pretty much flooded the market but it’s not the best, certainly not anything like good amnesia or ssh’s in general


That's probably the same haze as down here .... there's been loads of big raids down here lately finding massive crops so there's bit of a drought for ammo at the moment a lot of people going over towards Bristol and Birmingham to get weight and bring back over the bridge not smoked many hazes I've only smoked homegrown for past 5 years and not grown any hazes out


----------



## conor c (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Nah I think it’s called the core cut but not sure, I know the core cut is a thing though, I can’t even find any pics of bud that I had years ago,
> 
> we feasted on it up here in the north east and at 1 time it was all anyone was smoking, I never grew it but we smoked it, loads of it Infact,
> 
> ...


Theres 3 main uk cuts of ammo same for most of Europe the kore or moppel cut the hypro and the amnesia haze thats different just shares the name id look into realgorillaseeds they got kore s1s and the grows ive seen of it were very nice the kore is easy to tell apart as it has a candy thing going on as well as the usual lemon ammo thing


----------



## conor c (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Up here it’s all but extinct tbh mate, some Albanian gang is seriously pushing candy haze, apparently it’s fast, and has pretty much flooded the market but it’s not the best, certainly not anything like good amnesia or ssh’s in general


Did it look like that pic in the description at all?





The Kore – Real Gorilla Seeds







www.realgorillaseeds.com


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

conor c said:


> Did it look like that pic in the description at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Albanians candy haze? No not really, it actually looks abit more like the amnesia we used to get but it’s hard to tell. The cut we smoked had a real sour milky smell with the lemon, it was definitely known as amnesia though but we all ended up calling it baby sick.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It'll be interesting to see the final results, do you have any with a purple hue?
> View attachment 5219398
> Iirc around 45 days it started to colour.


 No colour change as of yet but still early days. 
we’re in late spring here so if there’s any colour I’d say it’d be genetics over cold.

18 degrees is about as cold as it goes come lights off for me.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Oct 30, 2022)

For those without bitcoin who wanted some UGORG, Attitude has some bits in if anyone is interested, not so much the older strains, but they have the UGORG#1 BX…


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 30, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> No colour change as of yet but still early days.
> we’re in late spring here so if there’s any colour I’d say it’d be genetics over cold.
> 
> 18 degrees is about as cold as it goes come lights off for me.


You might have seen this in the past, it's very dark, almost black. 

I remember reading that it's color is quite unusual, i only got 1 female so i don't have other bluchi phenos to compare it with.


----------



## Blue brother (Oct 30, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> You might have seen this in the past, it's very dark, almost black.
> View attachment 5219893
> I remember reading that it's color is quite unusual, i only got 1 female so i don't have other bluchi phenos to compare it with.


Beautiful


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Beautiful


Thanks mate, yeah it is a nice looking plant.


----------



## conor c (Oct 31, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> The Albanians candy haze? No not really, it actually looks abit more like the amnesia we used to get but it’s hard to tell. The cut we smoked had a real sour milky smell with the lemon, it was definitely known as amnesia though but we all ended up calling it baby sick.


No the ammo you used to get lol


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 31, 2022)

I was out of smoke, then I found this in my seed tin, must be months old, yum. ]5220135[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (Oct 31, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> I was out of smoke, then I found this in my seed tin, must be months old, yum. ]5220135[/ATTACH]View attachment 5220135


Must be something in the air I've just pulled my bottom draw out from my bedside table and found this there...an oz of zushi, I never misplace bud...I thought anyway lol


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 31, 2022)

The frosts are unusually late this year...

A flush of earth tongues. 

The humidity is a nightmare just now with the mild weather, 70% is the best figure I've seen.


----------



## Leeski (Oct 31, 2022)

Weather is metal this year never had chilli plants chucking flowers out late October


----------



## Leeski (Nov 2, 2022)

Thought this was interesting I watched a documentary called fantastic fungi this morning fucking cool then this this evening … 








Magic-mushroom drug can treat severe depression, trial suggests


In a trial, 25mg of psilocybin put patients in a dreamlike state, making therapy more likely to succeed.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 3, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Thought this was interesting I watched a documentary called fantastic fungi this morning fucking cool then this this evening …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the fantastic fungi saved on Netflix just not got round to watching it ... there's a few good watches on Netflix about it another one is how to change your mind


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 3, 2022)

I thought I'd found a flush of magic on the lawn  
 
Meah, hay caps i think they're called. 

I watched a documentary a couple of years back about using magic mushrooms for anti depressants, Dr Max Mosley had a dose of psylopsybin and during the trip has a brain scan to see what parts the drug was affecting, it was interesting. 

It wasn't difficult to see he enjoyed the experience no surprisingly lol.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 3, 2022)

Anyone know for hash plugs ? I'm 3 weeks from harvest and no bud left ..... fancying some hash tho cheers


----------



## conor c (Nov 3, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I've got the fantastic fungi saved on Netflix just not got round to watching it ... there's a few good watches on Netflix about it another one is how to change your mind


Thats a decent one its worth a watch mate yeah theres lots of stuff out there on the subject thing is alot of people knew this since the 60s to a certain degree anyway we know it can help many with alcoholism depression or even coming to terms with death for say a patient with uncurable cancer or whatever studies all showed this stuff and its been suppressed for so long sadly but seems times are changing a bit for the better at least


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 3, 2022)

A couple of pics from today...


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> A couple of pics from today...
> View attachment 5221388View attachment 5221389


Is the Bluchi in the middle the only one with cupping leaves ? Are the trichomes growing up them ? Some fat buds there ain't there


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 3, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Is the Bluchi in the middle the only one with cupping leaves ? Are the trichomes growing up them ? Some fat buds there ain't there


I ended up taking the bluchi and 1 other plant out, for what tjey wete likely to yeild it wasn't worth keeping them.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I ended up taking the bluchi and 1 other plant out, for what tjey wete likely to yeild it wasn't worth keeping them.


Cheese dipz it is not bluchi I asked about it before cos I liked the colour on it .... the big fat thing in the centre


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 3, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Cheese dipz it is not bluchi I asked about it before cos I liked the colour on it .... the big fat thing in the centre


Yes that's the one, cheese dipz.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 4, 2022)

Damn and blast high humidity.

I can only do so much with limited funds. 

I've started running a 12ltr dehumidifier 24hrs and still can't get it consistently below 70%, I've one of two options i can think of? 

Tough it out as is and make the best of it. 
Or remove enough vegetation to lower humidity enough that the 12ltr dehumidifier can make a dent in it, the 20ltr is 430w its not feasible to run it now. 

I'm open to any suggestions or any thoughts on 70% humidity?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Damn and blast high humidity.
> View attachment 5221914
> I can only do so much with limited funds.
> 
> ...


I done a defoliation the other day to bring it down wasn't up as high as 94 tho I was in the 70s and it brought it down the 50s after defoliating all around the bottoms of the plants not that heavy but it made a difference


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I done a defoliation the other day to bring it down wasn't up as high as 94 tho I was in the 70s and it brought it down the 50s after defoliating all around the bottoms of the plants not that heavy but it made a difference


The 94% humidity is the outside but that's where I'm pulling air from and venting to, last week i tried removed more leafs and branches but I couldn't bring myself to cut off any more buds. 

A couple i kept to root, or to see if they'll root just left there in 12-12. 

Cheers buddy


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I done a defoliation the other day to bring it down wasn't up as high as 94 tho I was in the 70s and it brought it down the 50s after defoliating all around the bottoms of the plants not that heavy but it made a difference


Sorry bud i meant to ask how much of the canopy did you remove to get the figure down? 

Would you remove much more from this canopy? 

The thought of removing leafs doesn't appeal much but it's better than the alternative. 

Thing is I've read enough to suggest it's OK to do but i still can't get over the psychological side of it lol


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hi, I am looking for a compost/soil mix, that is available in the UK and doesn't come with fuck tons of fungus gnats FOC. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

A suggestion. 

If it were feasible I'd buy it ahead of time and let it dry out completely to kill any bugs? 

I've noticed at garden centers it's generally stored outside, with vent holes there I'm not surprised it picks up a few bugs.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> A suggestion.
> 
> If it were feasible I'd buy it ahead of time and let it dry out completely to kill any bugs?
> 
> I've noticed at garden centers it's generally stored outside, with vent holes there I'm not surprised it picks up a few bugs.


It is this peat free nonsense. It is just composted crap to bulk it out. I really haven't got the room to store 200L of compost. It used to be the odd bug. The last lot I bought was full of swarms of them. I got a face full as I opened the bag.

I have been looking for places that store it inside.

I have been considering going to the sole Hydro store in the area and investing in something like Plant Magic or Bio Bizz.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Sorry bud i meant to ask how much of the canopy did you remove to get the figure down?
> View attachment 5222013
> Would you remove much more from this canopy?
> 
> ...


I took leaves off no bud site just leaves all around the bottoms of the plants and some thru the middles .... I'm at day 44 now so I'll slowly remove them as I get closer to the finish line anyway to make it easier when trimming .... if your pulling air from outside which is the high humidity cause couldn't you try pulling it from another place if you can ..... I don't even run an intake when I first started I wasn't shown to use one off my friend and I never run into problem without one yet


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 5, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> It is this peat free nonsense. It is just composted crap to bulk it out. I really haven't got the room to store 200L of compost. It used to be the odd bug. The last lot I bought was full of swarms of them. I got a face full as I opened the bag.
> 
> I have been looking for places that store it inside.
> 
> I have been considering going to the sole Hydro store in the area and investing in something like Plant Magic or Bio Bizz.


I bought soil ( house and garden bat mix ) before from a hydro store and I still got thrips I know there not the hardest to kill but it threw me off buying soil ever again think it's just one of the risks you take when using soil


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> I took leaves off no bud site just leaves all around the bottoms of the plants and some thru the middles .... I'm at day 44 now so I'll slowly remove them as I get closer to the finish line anyway to make it easier when trimming .... if your pulling air from outside which is the high humidity cause couldn't you try pulling it from another place if you can ..... I don't even run an intake when I first started I wasn't shown to use one off my friend and I never run into problem without one yet


Ok thanks bud I might go and get a bit more serious with removing leafs. 

I've tried pulling air from the house but it's replaced with cold air coming in and ends up costing a fortune on heating.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 5, 2022)

Anyone have an good info on terpenes of cannabis ? The one that's responsible for the smell of commercial ammo ?? I ain't growing ammo but I've just got my nose right into one of my plants for a whiff and all I can smell is ammo and I hate it .... beautiful plant but now the smell is a no no for me ....:


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 5, 2022)

Just under £20 a day now I'm paying for electricity, where's that rape alarm?


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Just under £20 a day now I'm paying for electricity, where's that rape alarm?


Absolutely disgraceful prices, im not just thinking about selfish reasons, there's people out there working two jobs and can hardly keep the lights on and feed their kids, it's fkn outrageous.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Just under £20 a day now I'm paying for electricity, where's that rape alarm?


What are you running?


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Absolutely disgraceful prices, im not just thinking about selfish reasons, there's people out there working two jobs and can hardly keep the lights on and feed their kids, it's fkn outrageous.


Thing is we were skint for so long we have learned to live within our means. I have stopped making stupidly short journeys in the car, saves a fortune. I am also lucky that when we fitted central heating we went for a log burner with a back boiler to feed the radiators. I spend a lot of my time cutting up broken pallets and scrap wood, but I don't pay a penny in heating. I also quit smoking, that is £30 a week just there.

Things have got harder for sure, but after the year I have had (I got bladder cancer), this cost of living crisis is small beans.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

@Leeski how many watts is your 6" ac infinity extractor fan?


----------



## Leeski (Nov 5, 2022)

Hey up it’s 64w on setting 10 mine runs @ setting 4 so about 30w


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 5, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> What are you running?


4x600w


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Thing is we were skint for so long we have learned to live within our means. I have stopped making stupidly short journeys in the car, saves a fortune. I am also lucky that when we fitted central heating we went for a log burner with a back boiler to feed the radiators. I spend a lot of my time cutting up broken pallets and scrap wood, but I don't pay a penny in heating. I also quit smoking, that is £30 a week just there.
> 
> Things have got harder for sure, but after the year I have had (I got bladder cancer), this cost of living crisis is small beans.


I'm sorry to hear that buddy, i sincerely hope everything works out for both you and your family.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I'm sorry to hear that buddy, i sincerely hope everything works out for both you and your family.


Thanks.

I have already beaten it. They told me I had cancer on the 25th March and I had it removed in April. I then had Chemo and Radiotherapy and by the end of September I got the all clear. The universe is going to have to try harder than that to get me.

I am lucky really, Cancer care here isn't managed by the NHS, it is funded privately, by Macmillan. The NHS wanted me to have my bladder removed and have a bag, because I said I'd rather die they handed me over to Macmillan for end of life care. Macmillian couldn't see why I couldn't be treated, so they did and now I am better.

I wouldn't wish Chemo and Radio therapy on my worst enemy, it is fucking nasty.

But when you have had a "you have 6 to 12 months to live" conversation, the rest of the world's problems become tiny in comparison.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

I removed another good couple of handful of leafs.

I've got readings between 60/65% light on and 70% light off @20c there's room for improvement but it's getting nearer acceptable now, I'm much less concerned with that it's only 5% +/- over the norm.

I found a few of these on a blueberry twist. 


It's frickin dense lol.

@Liamp1603 thanks for the suggestion mate.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have already beaten it. They told me I had cancer on the 25th March and I had it removed in April. I then had Chemo and Radiotherapy and by the end of September I got the all clear. The universe is going to have to try harder than that to get me.
> 
> ...


I could only imagine how trivial other stuff becomes in a situation like that. 

I'm delighted to hear everything is fine with you now, props to McMillan.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I removed another good couple of handful of leafs.
> View attachment 5222264
> I've got readings between 60/65% light on and 70% light off @20c there's room for improvement but it's getting nearer acceptable now, I'm much less concerned with that it's only 5% +/- over the norm.
> 
> ...


What's the small bud on the leaf ? It's a good way to bring down humidity less foliage means less perspiration from the plants


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 5, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> What's the small bud on the leaf ? It's a good way to bring down humidity less foliage means less perspiration from the plants


Yeah it certainly helps a lot with humidity, more than I expected tbh. 

Leafs do so many jobs I'm usually reluctant to remove them, besides catching light and making starch they also absorb Co2, the humidity they create is a cunt but it's also helping pull up nutrients through the evaporation. 

I'll get around to trying a sbs some time and see what it actually translates into in terms of yeild. 

Even with a slightly lower yeild it would be worth it to me for peace of mind, i mean if I'm not saying there would be I've read enough to be open minded about it.


----------



## conor c (Nov 6, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Thing is we were skint for so long we have learned to live within our means. I have stopped making stupidly short journeys in the car, saves a fortune. I am also lucky that when we fitted central heating we went for a log burner with a back boiler to feed the radiators. I spend a lot of my time cutting up broken pallets and scrap wood, but I don't pay a penny in heating. I also quit smoking, that is £30 a week just there.
> 
> Things have got harder for sure, but after the year I have had (I got bladder cancer), this cost of living crisis is small beans.


Sorry to hear that fella hope your health improves soon and sadly ime any brand even bio bizz can come with gnats its why i let it sit ages to dry out before using it regardless of brand but i mostly use all mix myself i dont think any brand is gnat free 100%


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Sorry to hear that fella hope your health improves soon and sadly ime any brand even bio bizz can come with gnats its why i let it sit ages to dry out before using it regardless of brand but i mostly use all mix myself i dont think any brand is gnat free 100%


Thanks. I feel better every day.

I think I have decided to use this...





__





Loading…






www.amazon.co.uk





It is more expensive than anything from the garden centre, but not ridiculous, considering it is being delivered to my door. Coming from Amazon and being delivered for free, based on weight, you'd have thought it wouldn't have been kept outside, nothing at an Amazon fulfilment centre is kept outside. I don't need it for a couple of weeks, so I am just going to have to find a spot to keep it.

I don't know what Plant!T are like as a brand, but their description and photos certainly tick all the boxes. I have been told it is a "light mix" so it doesn't have too much nutrient in it, which is the opposite of what I normally do. I figured that I'd have more control that way.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 6, 2022)

Think you would be better going with biobizz light mix than the Amazon stuff imo or even terra pro least they have some perlite in and are a well known companies with a half decent reputation as above no guarantees that any soil mix will not have gnats let it sit for a couple of wks and turn it daily worst scenario you do get gnats ground mustard seeds over the soil surface will soon fuck them off! 
glad your on the mend mate …..


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 6, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Think you would be better going with biobizz light mix than the Amazon stuff imo or even terra pro least they have some perlite in and are a well known companies with a half decent reputation as above no guarantees that any soil mix will not have gnats let it sit for a couple of wks and turn it daily worst scenario you do get gnats ground mustard seeds over the soil surface will soon fuck them off!
> glad your on the mend mate …..


I have got plenty of perlite here. Bio Bizz would mean going to the Hydro shop, there is one in the whole county. TBH I hate going to the hydro shop, it is by appointment only and fucking expensive. Plus the bloke that runs it is a pushy twat, that is always trying to up sell you something. There was another shop

I have a batch of photo seeds that will need potting up in a couple of weeks and then I am going to drop some CBD/THC Autos. I think I might do those in Bio Bizz to see what it is like.

I didn't know that about mustard seeds and fungus gnats. So far I have been treating them with Nematodes. I will look into that.


----------



## conor c (Nov 6, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I have got plenty of perlite here. Bio Bizz would mean going to the Hydro shop, there is one in the whole county. TBH I hate going to the hydro shop, it is by appointment only and fucking expensive. Plus the bloke that runs it is a pushy twat, that is always trying to up sell you something. There was another shop
> 
> I have a batch of photo seeds that will need potting up in a couple of weeks and then I am going to drop some CBD/THC Autos. I think I might do those in Bio Bizz to see what it is like.
> 
> I didn't know that about mustard seeds and fungus gnats. So far I have been treating them with Nematodes. I will look into that.


Amazon does biobizz btw


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Nov 6, 2022)

Day 35 gorilla cookies auto, would you like a tea n crumpet mate


----------



## Leeski (Nov 6, 2022)

@speedwell68 heres a link if your interested in mustard meal/powered it’s strong stuff and piece of piss to make and not expensive ….









Mustard Seed Meal


Free Shipping On ALL sizes BuildASoil's Favorite Mustard Seed Meal Fertilizer is approved for organic production. Our fertilizer is rich in natural plant nutrients and amino acids. Its formulation is 100% plant-derived allowing for a unique organic composition that selects for beneficial...




buildasoil.com


----------



## Leeski (Nov 6, 2022)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> View attachment 5222405View attachment 5222406View attachment 5222407Day 35 gorilla cookies auto, would you like a tea n crumpet mate


Bit late in the day for tea n crumpets pal is nearly Stella and roast beef dinner time ….


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 6, 2022)

Leeski said:


> @speedwell68 heres a link if your interested in mustard meal/powered it’s strong stuff and piece of piss to make and not expensive ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2022)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> View attachment 5222405View attachment 5222406View attachment 5222407Day 35 gorilla cookies auto, would you like a tea n crumpet mate


They're nice looking plants i like the overall shape of them and height, very nice.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 8, 2022)

Jumping back to my soil issue. I bought 200L of Plant!T from Amazon, it came today. It seemed like the best compromise between price and availability. Each 50L bag is bone dry. Each bag comes sealed in an Amazon cardboard box. I am going to add 10% Perlite to each pot and feed it with Plant Magic Old Timers Trio and homemade CalMag.

I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Fruitylucy (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi all growers hope all is well. I'm suffering with spidermite issues once again. Currently in the shed so aint a fat lot I can do to stop these fuckers. I allways try my best in veg to keep bugs away but come flower It's all iver with an allways just before I want to flip them I will notice one bastard then another 6000 of the bastards 5 weeks later. Lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2022)

Fruitylucy said:


> Hi all growers hope all is well. I'm suffering with spidermite issues once again. Currently in the shed so aint a fat lot I can do to stop these fuckers. I allways try my best in veg to keep bugs away but come flower It's all iver with an allways just before I want to flip them I will notice one bastard then another 6000 of the bastards 5 weeks later. Lol.


It's got to be difficult in a shed to stop bugs, i don't envy your fight.

Check out sulphur it could be spidermite that don't like even it's presence.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Fruitylucy (Nov 8, 2022)

Thanks for your reply il have a look at that previously I've had ladybugs but they seem to disappear lol. I try an vacuum often. The plants themselves seem ok I just hate the fucking things. Makes my skin crawl literally haha


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 8, 2022)

Leeski said:


> That describes pretty much how I remember it from a while back, dense as f defo no gambling with humidity! Brought a new toy to help get my environment dialled in super impressed thus far, me and fans don’t get on usually get through 3-4 a yr View attachment 5217475


Been looking at these.
Are they worth the money fella?
How's the sound levels in comparison to your average monkey fan or clip on?


----------



## Leeski (Nov 8, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> Been looking at these.
> Are they worth the money fella?
> How's the sound levels in comparison to your average monkey fan or clip on?


hey up mate hope your well,
In comparison to other clip on fans it’s in different league IMO, at full throttle it’s still quieter than any I have used before secret jardine, ram ect .
10 settings @ setting 4 which is plenty for a 4x4 its pretty much silent & zero vibration and using about 4watts 
Just my opinion of them ….


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 8, 2022)

Leeski said:


> hey up mate hope your well,
> In comparison to other clip on fans it’s in different league IMO, at full throttle it’s still quieter than any I have used before secret jardine, ram ect .
> 10 settings @ setting 4 which is plenty for a 4x4 its pretty much silent & zero vibration and using about 4watts
> Just my opinion of them ….


That's enough for me mate!
I'll get a couple ordered. 
Anything for a quiet life


----------



## Leeski (Nov 8, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> That's enough for me mate!
> I'll get a couple ordered.
> Anything for a quiet life


Hehe , I hear you mate silence is golden ….


----------



## Leeski (Nov 13, 2022)

Fantastic fungi.
Found this this morning- cool seeing the mycelium fighting in last pic


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 14, 2022)

1st picture dosi dos - barneys farm 
2nd picture gmo zkittles - ethos
3rd picture gmo zkittlez - ethos
Day 53f
No trichomes have turns amber yet some milky and clear still a way to go get buds just keep getting fatter every day 2 more weeks fingers crossed


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone go shroom picking?, I haven't been for over 30 years, will they still be about? I know the season is knocking on. Wales by the way, good shroom country.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 17, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Anyone go shroom picking?, I haven't been for over 30 years, will they still be about? I know the season is knocking on. Wales by the way, good shroom country.


Loads where I am I go to a common in np12 up on the wind turbine loads around we ain't had any frost yet and it's still warm


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 17, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Anyone go shroom picking?, I haven't been for over 30 years, will they still be about? I know the season is knocking on. Wales by the way, good shroom country.


Not in years. I have been tempted.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 17, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Loads where I am I go to a common in np12 up on the wind turbine loads around we ain't had any frost yet and it's still warm


Good to know, I'm only down the road, cheers.


----------



## conor c (Nov 17, 2022)

Not in years but where im at is on the edge of town plenty of spots for them i might go a wee hunt myself this weekend as its been years for me tbh Scotland in general isnt bad for liberty caps if you catch it at the right time is a bit late for us aug to october tends to be traditionally best but climates fucked up so who knows


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 21, 2022)

Leeski said:


> That describes pretty much how I remember it from a while back, dense as f defo no gambling with humidity! Brought a new toy to help get my environment dialled in super impressed thus far, me and fans don’t get on usually get through 3-4 a yr View attachment 5217475


Just about to purchase and realised this is diyleduk's revamped store.
Also considerably cheaper than the only other place I could find them which wanted £90


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone come across any banana terps before ? I'm sat in my tent and one of my gmo zkittlez is giving me banana smells big time never smelt anything like it before ..... hoping that it will hold that smell and make it taste like it also


----------



## conor c (Nov 23, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone come across any banana terps before ? I'm sat in my tent and one of my gmo zkittlez is giving me banana smells big time never smelt anything like it before ..... hoping that it will hold that smell and make it taste like it also


In smell yes not many that it translated into the taste only a couple of times in my life mabye it dont seem the most common thing out there anyway


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 23, 2022)

conor c said:


> In smell yes not many that it translated into the taste only a couple of times in my life mabye it dont seem the most common thing out there anyway


Hoping that it may the aromas are changing on them continuously every couple of days .... I need to buy a rosin press I think and something to smoke rosin thru


----------



## conor c (Nov 23, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Hoping that it may the aromas are changing on them continuously every couple of days .... I need to buy a rosin press I think and something to smoke rosin thru


I like roisin and dabs sometimes myself but i cant lie a well made bit of dry sift hash is my favourite kind of concentrate if i had to choose one its the most versatile imo


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 23, 2022)

conor c said:


> I like roisin and dabs sometimes myself but i cant lie a well made bit of dry sift hash is my favourite kind of concentrate if i had to choose one its the most versatile imo


Not got much choice where I am everyone slinging ammo and dog been smoking hash lately and it's nice


----------



## Leeski (Nov 24, 2022)

5wks between pics, I have had to thin them out multiple times been a struggle keeping humidity in check …


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone ever buy anything through strainly ? I only discovered it today, I've read some ads and they state that they offer international shipping, but only by certain brands just wondering if any Uk growers have actually had any success with it ? Thanks


----------



## conor c (Nov 26, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone ever buy anything through strainly ? I only discovered it today, I've read some ads and they state that they offer international shipping, but only by certain brands just wondering if any Uk growers have actually had any success with it ? Thanks


I aint myself i know they do seeds n clones the quality and reliability varies depending on the vendor from what ive heard about it


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 26, 2022)

conor c said:


> I aint myself i know they do seeds n clones the quality and reliability varies depending on the vendor from what ive heard about it


It's the clones I'm looking at ..... I love popping seeds but I'd like to try my hand at a high grade cut of a well known strain only problem is I'm looking at price of some and then it's just trusting them when they say international shipping


----------



## conor c (Nov 26, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> It's the clones I'm looking at ..... I love popping seeds but I'd like to try my hand at a high grade cut of a well known strain only problem is I'm looking at price of some and then it's just trusting them when they say international shipping


Fair doos mate idk if its ok to order to the uk hope others can chime in with more knowledge with them i prefer seeds myself you can find your own cuts with less risk of pathogens especially with dudding and shit kicking about alot in usa now plus i cant justify paying for cuts im of the view they should be gifted not sold and 99% of the big american cuts are already in the uk as well its just knowing the right people and clone fairies and such for that kinda thing ig


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 26, 2022)

I've been busy with other things these couple of weeks, here's a snapshot from last week.

Some of them smell wicked lol


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Where did jondamon go?


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 26, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Where did jondamon go?


He got banned for some unknown reason. 

A loss to the UK thread and the forum overall.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> He got banned for some unknown reason.
> 
> A loss to the UK thread and the forum overall.


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> He got banned for some unknown reason.
> 
> A loss to the UK thread and the forum overall.


I am leaving this site for uk420, I will meet you there with jondamon. I was done badly on this site and in this community and I was told that I would receive some free seeds on this site and when I paid for them to be delivered from America to the UK I was ignored by the seed sellers and the Admins here don't want to take responsibility. I paid 50 dollars to be told that I won't be getting the seeds and there's nothing they can do about it. People in the forums here want to attack me and call me a clown and a liar. I'm done with this website man. See you on the other side my dude


----------



## conor c (Nov 27, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I am leaving this site for uk420, I will meet you there with jondamon. I was done badly on this site and in this community and I was told that I would receive some free seeds on this site and when I paid for them to be delivered from America to the UK I was ignored by the seed sellers and the Admins here don't want to take responsibility. I paid 50 dollars to be told that I won't be getting the seeds and there's nothing they can do about it. People in the forums here want to attack me and call me a clown and a liar. I'm done with this website man. See you on the other side my dude


Ffs man listen dont let assholes push you off this board if i were you id message potroast and say to him he one of the admins and is a fair guy that sucks about the seeds i hope u get em in the end il warn you uk420 and icmag are stricter than here i been on most of the boards man i still browse a few others but theres a reason i post here over others i might not agree with everything on here but its the best of the bunch im afraid


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 27, 2022)

I thought I'd posted this here, it was in my diary lol 

OK try again lol
Check this for the time of year. 

The cotoneaster is also doing well, i had to cut out the main shrub to get the fence out but it's away growing again just fine. 

Normally on the last day of fishing season its keen frost/cauld af with trees bare, this year in the last week the trees were only getting their autumn colours. 

The mild weather brings lots of humidity. 

It's like a damn forest.


----------



## conor c (Nov 27, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I thought I'd posted this here, it was in my diary lol
> 
> OK try again lol
> Check this for the time of year.
> ...


Aye rh in the 70s rn here as well mate its humid af last few days


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 27, 2022)

conor c said:


> Ffs man listen dont let assholes push you off this board if i were you id message potroast and say to him he one of the admins and is a fair guy that sucks about the seeds i hope u get em in the end il warn you uk420 and icmag are stricter than here i been on most of the boards man i still browse a few others but theres a reason i post here over others i might not agree with everything on here but its the best of the bunch im afraid


I got "told off" on UK420 for suggesting that a site sponsor's price for something was over priced and for being anti flushing. It also moves slower than a glacier. I have a look at it about once a week.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 27, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I am leaving this site for uk420, I will meet you there with jondamon. I was done badly on this site and in this community and I was told that I would receive some free seeds on this site and when I paid for them to be delivered from America to the UK I was ignored by the seed sellers and the Admins here don't want to take responsibility. I paid 50 dollars to be told that I won't be getting the seeds and there's nothing they can do about it. People in the forums here want to attack me and call me a clown and a liar. I'm done with this website man. See you on the other side my dude


I'd listen to Conors advice and use the ignore feature, there's a handful of tools here for sure but the biggest majority of folks are regular people looking to grow some weed.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 27, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I got "told off" on UK420 for suggesting that a site sponsor's price for something was over priced and for being anti flushing. It also moves slower than a glacier. I have a look at it about once a week.


Slower than a glacier, i liked that one


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 27, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Slower than a glacier, i liked that one


It is a phrase that I usually reserve for the local council.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 27, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I am leaving this site for uk420, I will meet you there with jondamon. I was done badly on this site and in this community and I was told that I would receive some free seeds on this site and when I paid for them to be delivered from America to the UK I was ignored by the seed sellers and the Admins here don't want to take responsibility. I paid 50 dollars to be told that I won't be getting the seeds and there's nothing they can do about it. People in the forums here want to attack me and call me a clown and a liar. I'm done with this website man. See you on the other side my dude


Fuck the keyboard Warriors mate as mentioned above here’s the best of a bad bunch of boards imo uk420 is Clickie as fook and they hunt in packs come chill here mate ….


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 27, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Fuck the keyboard Warriors mate as mentioned above here’s the best of a bad bunch of boards imo uk420 is Clickie as fook and they hunt in packs come chill here mate ….


I'd agree with that. I am a member of several of the "grow forums" and UK420 is by far the worst. I have considered setting up my own UK forum, but it is a lot of work and would probably end up with your house being raided.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 27, 2022)

Recon it would be a nightmare haven to manage a forum with 1000s of stoners @ different levels of baked  seen some of the abuse mods get and it ain’t pretty …
There is discord groups that are supposed to be good but I don’t get that kinda shit I still use an abacus and send smoke signals. I went on a discord group a while back and ended up phoning people accidentally was so embarrassed so left the group and went fishing ….


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 27, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Recon it would be a nightmare haven to manage a forum with 1000s of stoners @ different levels of baked  seen some of the abuse mods get and it ain’t pretty …
> There is discord groups that are supposed to be good but I don’t get that kinda shit I still use an abacus and send smoke signals. I went on a discord group a while back and ended up phoning people accidentally was so embarrassed so left the group and went fishing ….


I get how Discord works. I have considered setting up a server, but it is all the dicks that come with it, people that type shit like CU L8er.


----------



## conor c (Nov 27, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I got "told off" on UK420 for suggesting that a site sponsor's price for something was over priced and for being anti flushing. It also moves slower than a glacier. I have a look at it about once a week.


Aye theres some good folks on uk420 but as mentioned they only want u to talk about there site sponsors now not all genetics in general i dont like that and as its already been said its more close knit and slower and icmag got some ok folks but if you disagree with there narrative or version of history for example then they tend to kick ya off there board on top of that theres lots of pretentious guys on there i find the only good thing vs here they got is subbies seeds on 420 and icmag allows something similiar besides the trading aspect heres better


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 27, 2022)

conor c said:


> Aye theres some good folks on uk420 but as mentioned they only want u to talk about there site sponsors now not all genetics in general i dont like that and as its already been said its more close knit and slower and icmag got some ok folks but if you disagree with there narrative or version of history for example then they tend to kick ya off there board on top of that theres lots of pretentious guys on there i find the only good thing vs here they got is subbies seeds on 420 and icmag allows something similiar besides the trading aspect heres better


The logic of only allowing discussion about site sponsors really annoys me, I am not sure I have ever bought from any of their sponsors. Although I do use Plant Magic Old Timers, which I believe was developed by one of their members.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 28, 2022)

Holy foxtail,s!!!

But pretty.

It's sister is on the direct opposite side but that's fine, all in its a different character to its sister one's more indica/sativa like than its sister, that can only be a good thing  

It's about 1" taller and has no foxtail,s, none of the others have foxtail,s so I'm not blaming light for them.

After i done that rearranging i realized days later I'd got some feed lines mixed up, maybe that was one that didn't get enough run off for a spell but I think that's unlikely?

Another time i could see something wasn't right so I checked the run off and Ph, the ph was down at 5.6 but again I don't think a short spell of low Ph would cause that that aside idk what else could cause it?


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 28, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> He got banned for some unknown reason.
> 
> A loss to the UK thread and the forum overall.


Shocking , I only just learned this the other day .

Dudes been on here over a decade .


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 28, 2022)

I've only ever used RIU until there was some drama a few years ago within the chuckers section and a dude called heisenbeans set up his own forum (chuckersparidise) which was going to have no rules 
Needless to say they ended up having rules and mods like any other forum pretty quickly, because you kind of need em. 
Haven't been on for a long time but was one of the original members , last I checked it was still a good forum, lot of good guys left here for there. 

I like this place best. Trolls don't bother me and I generally get on with most people. 
There's a lot of solid humble growers on here always willing to share their knowledge while not trying to ram their methods down anyone's throat. 
There's also some clicks with massive egos but fuck em , it's life isnt it.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 28, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Hey bud, i've read something about that stuff for stopping the stretch but I don't know anything about it.
> 
> My plants are coming along nicely after the re pot though the yeild is the real acid test.
> 
> ...


Sorry folks i don't want to keep posting the same pics but it's a follow up on a test/experiment.

Some of you might remember the daft idea of flipping seedlings then keeping them in 1ltr pots until 1/2-2/3rds through stretch?

It doesn't sound like a great recipe admittedly, well fk me!

That's the 4 seedlings in the quoted post above.

How could you not love growing!


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2022)

Someone is seriously taking a victim side here.

Harry Childs is upset with rollitup because he went off rollitup and bought seeds somewhere and they have a credit processing system that takes a while to refund him.

now its apparently rollitups fault and i dont do my job, and he wants to threaten people with violence over it.
he went on a screaming rampage for 6 pages, others were involved.it isnt just them being trolls hes also taking out his frustrations out on everyone

and rollitup isnt at fault but according to him we are because he chose to go to a discord server and buy seeds which has nothing to do with us 



Star Dog said:


> He got banned for some unknown reason.
> 
> A loss to the UK thread and the forum overall.


Jondom was banned because of several TOS violations
just ask next time, sucks people cant follow basic rules he told to cool it


----------



## conor c (Nov 28, 2022)

sunni said:


> Someone is seriously taking a victim side here.
> 
> Harry Childs is upset with rollitup because he went off rollitup and bought seeds somewhere and they have a credit processing system that takes a while to refund him.
> 
> ...


Fair doos sunni idk the story with that dude and his seeds i get its hassle you dont need regardless jondamon idk what violations he made but all i know is he was a good guy from all i seen and i spoke to him plenty i get rules are rules but as im sure you know plenty on here liked the guy and respected him myself included plus i have seen him go out of his way to help many a member with there problems the guys defo missed is all also i think cos your an admin maybe some folks would be reluctant to ask you stuff like that


----------



## conor c (Nov 28, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> The logic of only allowing discussion about site sponsors really annoys me, I am not sure I have ever bought from any of their sponsors. Although I do use Plant Magic Old Timers, which I believe was developed by one of their members.


Yes man it confuses me too i get like here has rules that make sense for payed sponsors like all forums but if you cannot just talk about cannabis genetics in general not even repping anyones seeds just talking then its no longer a forum thats too facist i feel uk420 went down that wrong road a bit and it will suffer for it


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 28, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yes man it confuses me too i get like here has rules that make sense for payed sponsors like all forums but if you cannot just talk about cannabis genetics in general not even repping anyones seeds just talking then its no longer a forum thats too facist i feel uk420 went down that wrong road a bit and it will suffer for it


I am a member of a classic VW forum. It was the busiest in Europe. It always had advertisers and sponsors, but then it became "about" the advertisers and sponsors, it went down hill rapidly.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 28, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I am a member of a classic VW forum. It was the busiest in Europe. It always had advertisers and sponsors, but then it became "about" the advertisers and sponsors, it went down hill rapidly.


I had an old bug once, bought it for £50 , unfortunately i went halves with a mate and didn't have a drivers licence and we had very different ideas what we wanted to do with it.

Lost my workshop keys one day and by the time I'd found them he'd chopped the roof off and tried turning it into a baja or whatever. 

My brother was big into VWs before his breakdown. Had a variant, splitty van and a lovely matt black split rear window beetle. 

Had some amazing times in all those vehicles, most of them involved being incredibly high.

Anyhow, I know that's going off on a tangent.
But you never know you may have met my brother or me if you went to any of the meetings many moons ago.


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2022)

conor c said:


> Fair doos sunni idk the story with that dude and his seeds i get its hassle you dont need regardless jondamon idk what violations he made but all i know is he was a good guy from all i seen and i spoke to him plenty i get rules are rules but as im sure you know plenty on here liked the guy and respected him myself included plus i have seen him go out of his way to help many a member with there problems the guys defo missed is all also i think cos your an admin maybe some folks would be reluctant to ask you stuff like that


whats the point of an admin if you cannot ask a question


----------



## Leeski (Nov 28, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> I am a member of a classic VW forum. It was the busiest in Europe. It always had advertisers and sponsors, but then it became "about" the advertisers and sponsors, it went down hill rapidly.


Love VW never had any really early ones had clippers and mk1 gti’s split campers must be up there for one of the coolest things ever


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 28, 2022)

sunni said:


> Someone is seriously taking a victim side here.
> 
> Harry Childs is upset with rollitup because he went off rollitup and bought seeds somewhere and they have a credit processing system that takes a while to refund him.
> 
> ...





sunni said:


> whats the point of an admin if you cannot ask a question


I think there's some misunderstanding, I simply don't know what he got banned for hence the unknown reason, i don't particularly care enough to ask about it, he got banned and that's that.

A question was asked by Harry and i answered it that's all, i didn't mean anything other.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 28, 2022)

sunni said:


> whats the point of an admin if you cannot ask a question


What Tos did Jondom break?


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 28, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Love VW never had any really early ones had clippers and mk1 gti’s split campers must be up there for one of the coolest things ever


I have had many Sciroccos, a 1968 camper, a MexiBug and I am currently restoring a 1990 T3.


----------



## conor c (Nov 29, 2022)

sunni said:


> whats the point of an admin if you cannot ask a question


Very true i agree with u there but alot of stoners dont trust authority figures by default the opposite ime and like it or not as an admin your just that thats my theory on it anyway lol





coreywebster said:


> What Tos did Jondom break?


Trading i think i not 100% sure tho maybe sunni can tell us more


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> What Tos did Jondom break?


So with banning you get warnings points prior to being banned those points send you a message automated by the warning system letting you know why your post was removed and that you got a warning it goes directly to your DMS so likey i would imagine he never responsided kindly to those alot of users dont but , you stack up enough of those warnings you get banned,
I see he had several warnings all various dates so i had to do some digging because its been sometime since he was gone 
telling people to go fuck themselves, calling people names in private messages that he would repost on the forum, attacking members randomly with more name calling, 

just very continuously doing the same repeated behavior over and over after being told 6+ times to stop 
after 6 warnings you get bannedand you are aware prior to that 
he stacked himself up against warnings and got removed, looks like he was just attacking random users doesnt seem to be like a personal beef between a specific user 
just seems like he would randomly attack people here and there, over the course of his time here, 

this behavior is pretty common with users here, eventually they end up getting banned.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 29, 2022)

Why can't we all just get along.


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 29, 2022)

sunni said:


> So with banning you get warnings points prior to being banned those points send you a message automated by the warning system letting you know why your post was removed and that you got a warning it goes directly to your DMS so likey i would imagine he never responsided kindly to those alot of users dont but , you stack up enough of those warnings you get banned,
> I see he had several warnings all various dates so i had to do some digging because its been sometime since he was gone
> telling people to go fuck themselves, calling people names in private messages that he would repost on the forum, attacking members randomly with more name calling,
> 
> ...


Appreciate the explanation sunni.

The dude was generally a good lad, though obviously I don't know what gets said in PMs.
I do recall the odd occasion where he made it known he was having a tiff privately.

Sometimes the best thing anyone can do is back down, but it's also a difficult thing to do.

So is there such a thing as a temporary ban?

Once a ban is in place is that the final word or have people been able to come from the darkness and back into the light ?


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 29, 2022)

bazoomer said:


> Why can't we all just get along.


The age old question mate


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2022)

coreywebster said:


> Appreciate the explanation sunni.
> 
> The dude was generally a good lad, though obviously I don't know what gets said in PMs.
> I do recall the odd occasion where he made it known he was having a tiff privately.
> ...


its permanent because we give so many chances leading up to it, they had time to turn it around and go back to the light and they chose not too 

It sucks because i know theres been a few instances of people who were generally really well liked and than they cannot stop themselves and they get removed and it sucks because they couldnt just stop and they ruined it for themselves but also the people enjoyed talking to them, 

i personally wasnt the admin who dealt with any of this, but looking back in the history all the warnings were quite valid ones


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 29, 2022)

Anyone believe in the 2 days of darkness rule ? Have a tent coming to the end of life at day 68 today they're going to day 70 then 2 days darkness and harvested on Sunday hopefully two week for a slow dry .... some amber trichomes are just starting to appear now does anyone know how quickly they turn from milky to amber ... I'm hoping the next four days more will appear


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone believe in the 2 days of darkness rule ? Have a tent coming to the end of life at day 68 today they're going to day 70 then 2 days darkness and harvested on Sunday hopefully two week for a slow dry .... some amber trichomes are just starting to appear now does anyone know how quickly they turn from milky to amber ... I'm hoping the next four days more will appear


Nope, it is complete nonsense. It is up there with flushing.


----------



## Beesbuds (Nov 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone believe in the 2 days of darkness rule ? Have a tent coming to the end of life at day 68 today they're going to day 70 then 2 days darkness and harvested on Sunday hopefully two week for a slow dry .... some amber trichomes are just starting to appear now does anyone know how quickly they turn from milky to amber ... I'm hoping the next four days more will appear


No, if anything you should put lights on 24 hours for the last 2 or 3 days. Accordingly to Professor Bugbee from lab studies increase in light at the end increase in trichomes as the plant tried to protect itself. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 29, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Nope, it is complete nonsense. It is up there with flushing.


Bro science .... you don't flush your plants to bring out colours then I thought you had to remove salt build up to improve taste by doing this that's what the big white ash myth is all about to show they've had a good flush


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 29, 2022)

Beesbuds said:


> No, if anything you should put lights on 24 hours for the last 2 or 3 days. Accordingly to Professor Bugbee from lab studies increase in light at the end increase in trichomes as the plant tried to protect itself. I haven't tried it yet.


Wouldn't that bring on a reveg and kick start all mad hormones ? On one episode of the dude grows Colin from ethos say something along the lines that at the end of a cycle you can put the lights back onto 18 6 and let them go once you get a little bit of vegative growth harvest the plant and leave some for the reveg and it speeds it up as foliage only grows after the roots have been stimulated again


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 29, 2022)

I don't flush plants with the intention of flushing anything out, I'm looking to empty out the nutrient that's not been converted.

If you think about it any minerals pulled up must be left behind in the plants vascular system, water evaporating and leaving behind salts is physics.

That's not to say that = anything but i always finish my plants with 3-4 days water.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 29, 2022)

I've read the theories about more resin but to me it's sort of like saying there's more leafs appearing, trichomedomes are part of the flower, there foundations are laid earlier in flower then they grow.

If you take a picture before and after you'll see nothing has changed there certainly is not more, not in physical aspect anyway.

I can't find any reason to entertain the notion, imo trichs are made with the light on + time etc.

Eta... @Liamp1603 leaving the light on makes more sense imo, there's more growing hours, the plant would need longer than 3-4 days before it picked up on the light change.


----------



## Beesbuds (Nov 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Wouldn't that bring on a reveg and kick start all mad hormones ? On one episode of the dude grows Colin from ethos say something along the lines that at the end of a cycle you can put the lights back onto 18 6 and let them go once you get a little bit of vegative growth harvest the plant and leave some for the reveg and it speeds it up as foliage only grows after the roots have been stimulated again


No not in 2 or 3 days, revenging a plant takes a very long time. I think initially the plant stresses out and puts on more trichomes "sun block" as a defence mechanism. I used to leave lights off but then I'd be stressing more than the plant would, I be worrying about the temps and humidity change. Also I never seen much if any difference.


----------



## Beesbuds (Nov 29, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone believe in the 2 days of darkness rule ? Have a tent coming to the end of life at day 68 today they're going to day 70 then 2 days darkness and harvested on Sunday hopefully two week for a slow dry .... some amber trichomes are just starting to appear now does anyone know how quickly they turn from milky to amber ... I'm hoping the next four days more will appear


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 30, 2022)

Beesbuds said:


>


I might actually try the 48 hours of light on a few plants and darkness on the rest and just check trichomes see if there's any major difference


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2022)

Half way through flower, got my humidity under a bit more control, they ain’t pretty lol but starting to stack and I’m getting the earthy spicy nose, I have had to defol nearly once a wk …..


----------



## Beesbuds (Nov 30, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Half way through flower, got my humidity under a bit more control, they ain’t pretty lol but starting to stack and I’m getting the earthy spicy nose, I have had to defol nearly once a wk …..View attachment 5232138View attachment 5232139View attachment 5232140View attachment 5232141View attachment 5232142View attachment 5232143


Nice man I have the same lights, 2 together in a 5x3. Love them. What device are you using to monitor the climate


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2022)

Beesbuds said:


> Nice man I have the same lights, 2 together in a 5x3. Love them. What device are you using to monitor the climate


Cheers , I’m using infinity 69 controller.
Forgot to say there doing 9ltrs of water each a day


----------



## Beesbuds (Nov 30, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Cheers , I’m using infinity 69 controller.
> Forgot to say there doing 9ltrs of water each a day


 Holy crap! I'm doing dwc myself and love it so want to do my main tent all dwc. Was thinking of 4 large 40litre totes in an 8x4 or 8x20litre. What size are yours


----------



## Leeski (Nov 30, 2022)

Beesbuds said:


> Holy crap! I'm doing dwc myself and love it so want to do my main tent all dwc. Was thinking of 4 large 40litre totes in an 8x4 or 8x20litre. What size are yours


There 70ltr ish sub irrigation planters wouldn’t do two in that size tent again lost control of my tent a while ago lol first time in sips and the growth rate caught me out tbh hence the state of them they have got knuckles on knuckles from super cropping


----------



## Beesbuds (Nov 30, 2022)

Leeski said:


> There 70ltr ish sub irrigation planters wouldn’t do two in that size tent again lost control of my tent a while ago lol first time in sips and the growth rate caught me out tbh hence the state of them they have got knuckles on knuckles from super cropping


Hey if you think that's out of control you should see my abomination. I put 4 in a 5x3 broken stems everywhere


----------



## conor c (Nov 30, 2022)

I've only tried the 48 hours dark thing once years ago with whitewidow so id need to try it again a few times fore id have a solid opinion on it idk about resin increase but it would make sense to me that it maybe rather keep more of the monoterpenes and stuff that has a low boiling point vs increase resin so there could be some merit then again it might not


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone seen the cookies Seedbank .... some good crosses on there but the price is steep


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 1, 2022)

This wasn't money driven originally but it helps now, especially with leccy prices. 

I had 2 bags of root balls to recycle. 

I hit them off the floor (inside a bag lol) to loosen it up then sieve it with the grill off a 12" fan, I've sieve but the grill is finer. 

I've not bought coco in a year+ and I'm stocked with around 250ltr. 
With 2x canna being roughly £60 i can well afford the hour or so it take to recycle. 

I've recycled it a few times now and I'm still surprised that pretty much a new bag of coco emerges out of they root balls.


----------



## Leeski (Dec 2, 2022)

Anyone point me in the right direction for either buying sift screens or ideally making my own? have been surfing and ready made screens seem expensive as fook for what they are, I understand different micron screens for different grade sift ect… 
Cheers lads


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's wasn't money driven originally but it helps now, especially with leccy prices.
> 
> I had 2 bags of root balls to recycle.
> View attachment 5232861
> ...


I do the same thing. Though few years ago I had coco over 5 years old and threw out 100s of litres when I moved out.

Have a few 16" fan grills about, I ysed to use those old wire office bins but you just can get them anymore. 

I do it because otherwise I'd gave to get rid of it.
I see it fly tipped everywhere and I won't do that. 

You know canna suggests all you do is cut out your main root mass and pot straight into the same pot with a new plant and slap a bit of cannazym in there .

Never actually tried that though.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 2, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Anyone point me in the right direction for either buying sift screens or ideally making my own? have been surfing and ready made screens seem expensive as fook for what they are, I understand different micron screens for different grade sift ect…
> Cheers lads


The last time I looked into making my own it was screen printing supplies that had decent sized screens in various micron sizes, i remember someone saying they're available on Amazon? 

Is there any particular reason you want screens over bags? 

Bags are cheap af these days for decent ones and you can get them 100% mesh.


----------



## Leeski (Dec 2, 2022)

Cool thanks, will have a look into printers screens, if I had more material to work with I would get bubble bags out, main reason it’s something I have never done before …..


----------



## conor c (Dec 2, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Anyone point me in the right direction for either buying sift screens or ideally making my own? have been surfing and ready made screens seem expensive as fook for what they are, I understand different micron screens for different grade sift ect…
> Cheers lads


Id start with one of these save hassle then get some smaller screens like say 70 ug to refine stuff
Also bubble is good dry sift is better



https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/uk-pollen-extractor.html


----------



## Leeski (Dec 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Id start with one of these save hassle then get some smaller screens like say 70 ug to refine stuff
> Also bubble is good dry sift is better
> 
> 
> ...


Oosh I likey like cheers man …


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Id start with one of these save hassle then get some smaller screens like say 70 ug to refine stuff
> Also bubble is good dry sift is better
> 
> 
> ...


For dry sifting what size micron is best for it?

I'm not looking for the ultimate in quality just a decent bit dry sift. 

I'm going to make my own I'm just putting a plan together lol.


----------



## conor c (Dec 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> For dry sifting what size micron is best for it?
> 
> I'm not looking for the ultimate in quality just a decent bit dry sift.
> 
> I'm going to make my own I'm just putting a plan together lol.


Depends what your starting material is like some strains have big resin heads some are some are small i do know some use a 70 ug screen after screening with bigger ones first fuck if its only a wee but u can always use static to touch it up n remove any plant material left in takes time but doing that u can get 98% resin heads so defo full melt hash think the general rule if i remember right its 70% and above thats the start of full melt


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 3, 2022)

Drysift should be the different than bubble hash sizes.The high grade catch bag with bubble is the 70.With drysift you would want the resin heads to pass through.100-120 should be good .GL


----------



## conor c (Dec 3, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Drysift should be the different than bubble hash sizes.The high grade catch bag with bubble is the 70.With drysift you would want the resin heads to pass through.100-120 should be good .GL


120 is good for first run thats a rough farmers grade sift but many like to refine more with other screens honestly theres some huge threads on hash and dry sift hash from frenchy canoli on riu i reccomend anyone to have a read if u aint already


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 3, 2022)

Thanks guys, i can start with a 100/120 then take it from there, if it's worth it i can buy further screens, anything better than hand shaken is fine with me.

The last dry sift i made tasted like a joint that's something I'd smoke, I've still not gotten stoned from the last batch of bubble i made, I'm told it's good but i like bud best. 
 
I've meant to put a couple of grams into a yogurt but I've never got around to it yet.

Eta...I was planning on making a big slab of hash when it got frosty, it's easier with freezing water on tap. 

When I thought about i concluded fk me its fkng jail bait, jeezo i don't even smoke hash, well it wouldn't be my 1st choice. 

That's just some. 

I collected most of it and dumped the lot. 

That's a true story!


----------



## conor c (Dec 4, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Thanks guys, i can start with a 100/120 then take it from there, if it's worth it i can buy further screens, anything better than hand shaken is fine with me.
> 
> The last dry sift i made tasted like a joint that's something I'd smoke, I've still not gotten stoned from the last batch of bubble i made, I'm told it's good but i like bud best.
> View attachment 5233550
> ...


Bubble isnt decarbed like you do with dry sift the same way thats why imo dry sift is better if you do it right course then its hash do it wrong its just pressed kief you need to seperate the resin heads from the stalks and press them all together n mash em up some heat helps tbh best method if found is frenchys glass bottle hash method theres vids on youtube about it theres defo something to it theres a vid of some afghani guys making first press garda on youtube thats worth a watch they make that via hand pressing sieved resin then heating it n working it for ages they wet it a lil to help it along and heat it on a wee portable stove thing to decarb


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 5, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Anyone point me in the right direction for either buying sift screens or ideally making my own? have been surfing and ready made screens seem expensive as fook for what they are, I understand different micron screens for different grade sift ect…
> Cheers lads


This might help you out some? 








Nylon Mesh Food Grade Filter Net Micron Fabric Cloth Kitchen Oil Water Colanders | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nylon Mesh Food Grade Filter Net Micron Fabric Cloth Kitchen Oil Water Colanders at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk




I intend to use a 100/120 bag but I can't get the bag size and micron size i want.


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> Bubble isnt decarbed like you do with dry sift the same way thats why imo dry sift is better if you do it right course then its hash do it wrong its just pressed kief you need to seperate the resin heads from the stalks and press them all together n mash em up some heat helps tbh best method if found is frenchys glass bottle hash method theres vids on youtube about it theres defo something to it theres a vid of some afghani guys making first press garda on youtube thats worth a watch they make that via hand pressing sieved resin then heating it n working it for ages they wet it a lil to help it along and heat it on a wee portable stove thing to decarb


Hey buddy, thanks for your advice and links they're much appreciated. 

However, I'm only looking for some basic farmer grade sift.

These days i've not got the enthusiasm to separate heads from stalks etc, I'm looking for the simplest method not to waste my trim etc and it's a good excuse for making a Diy pollen catcher. 

I'll enjoy building if nothing else, if it's good I'll probably tweek it then make a 2.0 version ... 
Or put it down to a loss and chalk it up as experience lol 

Cheers mate!


----------



## conor c (Dec 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Hey buddy, thanks for your advice and links they're much appreciated.
> 
> However, I'm only looking for some basic farmer grade sift.
> 
> ...


120 ug screen or whatever will do u good then bro as u know even farmer grade stuff is a million times better than the hash on our streets been a couple of years since i seen nice import stuff that wasnt via the darknet always loads of good bubble around but for me its no the same dry sift is where its at man if u make sure whatever u make is decarbed u will be stoned i mind u saying last attempts u did werent good enough for you


----------



## Leeski (Dec 5, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> This might help you out some?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> 120 ug screen or whatever will do u good then bro as u know even farmer grade stuff is a million times better than the hash on our streets been a couple of years since i seen nice import stuff that wasnt via the darknet always loads of good bubble around but for me its no the same dry sift is where its at man if u make sure whatever u make is decarbed u will be stoned i mind u saying last attempts u did werent good enough for you


Hey buddy, it's not that it wasn't good enough for me anyone that tried it gave it the thumbs up, I was asked if I could get more of it..I couldn't! 

When I 1st made it the smell reminded me of when i 1st started smoking hash with that rich aroma it's really nice but it's shifted to far from bud flavor, it's not that i don't like it, its just not my 1st choice if there's bud available, if i didn't have any bud available I'd be delighted to roll it into a joint. 

Dry sift is a different animal altogether iirc it tasted like bud in hash format indeed its a million times better. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 6, 2022)

Anyone a part of Bristol cannabis club ? It's the closest to me being in south wales Swansea is further than Bristol ? Tried emailing to become a member but you need to be referred by someone ?


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 6, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone a part of Bristol cannabis club ? It's the closest to me being in south wales Swansea is further than Bristol ? Tried emailing to become a member but you need to be referred by someone ?


There are cannabis clubs? I have no idea how that would work, but it sounds like a recipe for getting nicked. Outside of my Wife, my Daughter and my best mate, who lives in Sweden, nobody knows I grow weed.


----------



## conor c (Dec 6, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> There are cannabis clubs? I have no idea how that would work, but it sounds like a recipe for getting nicked. Outside of my Wife, my Daughter and my best mate, who lives in Sweden, nobody knows I grow weed.


There all over the country mate especially England fuck theres underground coffee shops in Glasgow so i imagine England would have em too its all by referral too u need to know someone that will vouch for you to get in has been for years


----------



## speedwell68 (Dec 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> There all over the country mate especially England fuck theres underground coffee shops in Glasgow so i imagine England would have em too its all by referral too u need to know someone that will vouch for you to get in has been for years


Wow. Didn't know that.


----------



## conor c (Dec 6, 2022)

speedwell68 said:


> Wow. Didn't know that.


Aye been going on for years mate


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 7, 2022)

conor c said:


> There all over the country mate especially England fuck theres underground coffee shops in Glasgow so i imagine England would have em too its all by referral too u need to know someone that will vouch for you to get in has been for years


There's coffee shops on brick lane in London .... I think it's if you know a person you get in same with the clubs and coffe shops everything is still underground but there is a scene


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 15, 2022)

Is everyone hibernating through this weather 
its been damn cold barely above -5c in the past week.

I cut and hung my crop yesterday

I went to check on it earlier...

Wow wtf my dehumidifiers frozen. 

I've a bigger dehumidifier I've put in with a 150w tube heater, 150w barely makes a dent but combined with a 430w dehumidifier it's not too bad, 16c and 58%, that will drop after the initial free water is gone but I'll adjust it accordingly.

I've started recirculating the scrubbed air back into the room to conserve the heat and not draw in any moisture at all.


----------



## Led79 (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi Guys.. Another Uk chap here! 

Ive been on here and UK420 for ages but rarely post, Have plenty of geurilla grows and a couple of indoor grows under my belt (pics in my library)
I have not grown for almost a decade! Last using HPS and small LED's... Im hoping to move out soon and get my grow on again so certainly be after some advice in the hopefully near future!

Ive been reduced to buying sh!t from the streets again, £20 for 2 gs of absolute crap. Can't beleive they have the cheek to even name some of the sh!t on offer! Does my head in! I can get decent q's for £60 but its the same old stuff over and over (Ammi and cookies). The stuff i bought last night was £10 a G and isnt even dry! It's the sort of shit you throw away when you grow!

The last couple of years Ive spent Thousands buying bud online, Tbf most of it is banging (so called canadian imports) - but it gets soooo expensive having such a big selection ! Also as its all bitcoin the bank keep getting involved!! Have to tell them im investing.. all this hassle just to get some decent bud...really foooks me off!

As i said im looking to start growing again soon, will start with soil but do want to try my hand at hydro!Last tent was a 5x5 and will prob get the same again but with much better LED's! 

Is it possible to get decent cuttings in the UK without belonging to a club? I literally have zero connections..

Hope everyone is enjoying the snow!! Its bitter as hell!


----------



## conor c (Dec 15, 2022)

Led79 said:


> Hi Guys.. Another Uk chap here!
> 
> Ive been on here and UK420 for ages but rarely post, Have plenty of geurilla grows and a couple of indoor grows under my belt (pics in my library)
> I have not grown for almost a decade! Last using HPS and small LED's... Im hoping to move out soon and get my grow on again so certainly be after some advice in the hopefully near future!
> ...


You aint allowed to trade on here unfortunately as it stands best thing u can do is get some good seeds and find your own cuts mate tailored especially to your taste cuts are ok but personally i like to avoid chancing what can come with them plus variety is the spice of life you dont get to see everything growing from cuts as u can tell im biased ig lol just thought id mention before the mods freak out on u bud


----------



## conor c (Dec 15, 2022)

Led79 said:


> Hi Guys.. Another Uk chap here!
> 
> Ive been on here and UK420 for ages but rarely post, Have plenty of geurilla grows and a couple of indoor grows under my belt (pics in my library)
> I have not grown for almost a decade! Last using HPS and small LED's... Im hoping to move out soon and get my grow on again so certainly be after some advice in the hopefully near future!
> ...


What kind of weed do you like i could reccomend you some strains you might like if you tell me what u like /hate


----------



## conor c (Dec 15, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Is everyone hibernating through this weather
> its been damn cold barely above -5c in the past week.
> 
> I cut and hung my crop yesterday
> ...


Minus 8c here last few days tae mate tis bloody Baltic lol


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 15, 2022)

Led79 said:


> Hi Guys.. Another Uk chap here!
> 
> Ive been on here and UK420 for ages but rarely post, Have plenty of geurilla grows and a couple of indoor grows under my belt (pics in my library)
> I have not grown for almost a decade! Last using HPS and small LED's... Im hoping to move out soon and get my grow on again so certainly be after some advice in the hopefully near future!
> ...


Hey buddy, welcome to the forum, there's plenty help and advice here if you need it.


----------



## Led79 (Dec 15, 2022)

Cheers guys, Thanks for the welcome!

Ive always grown from seed , always Fem too but gonna try my hand at Regs this time round, Ive also never taken cuttings so def looking to get into that!! 
Im really interested in trying some of the canadian strains ive been smoking from the web, Where would i start? Im a real flavour chaser tbh, anything that tastes great and is moreish is what i want, favourites include discobiscuits - green crack etc but fav ever was a NYCD cut that used to float around my way 15 yrs ago, still up there as the nicest weed ive ever smoked! I remember cuts going for £2000 back then! But i didnt grow then unfortunately! But i can see why cuttings are the way forward once you have a keeper or 2!

Ive been spoilt by the different flavours ive bought online tbh, now most of the street weed taste nasty compared! God i wish I lived in Canada.

Can not wait to start growing again, This time i will be buying a decent controller of some sort and also some decent LED's, looks like they have come a long way since I last used them!

All the best!


----------



## conor c (Dec 15, 2022)

Led79 said:


> Cheers guys, Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Ive always grown from seed , always Fem too but gonna try my hand at Regs this time round, Ive also never taken cuttings so def looking to get into that!!
> Im really interested in trying some of the canadian strains ive been smoking from the web, Where would i start? Im a real flavour chaser tbh, anything that tastes great and is moreish is what i want, favourites include discobiscuits - green crack etc but fav ever was a NYCD cut that used to float around my way 15 yrs ago, still up there as the nicest weed ive ever smoked! I remember cuts going for £2000 back then! But i didnt grow then unfortunately! But i can see why cuttings are the way forward once you have a keeper or 2!
> ...


Was this the ruby red pheno as they called it i think the one nycd cut that was like a fruity thing rather than you know fuelly that maybe what your talking about mate?


----------



## Newgrow31 (Dec 16, 2022)

Electric price forced me to pack it all in this year but I have an itch I need to scratch lol I need the tent back up.any one know about running costs of led.i need something for a 120x120 probs 4gals in 20l soil pots 
Cheers all


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 16, 2022)

I've got my temp and humidity just nice between two dehumidifiers, the smaller one stays on and slows the rate of humidity rising + supplies heat, after it get above 63% the big one kicks in and drops it to 58% (20ltr iirc) that'll only continue to come on until the small one (12ltr iirc) can keep it around 60%. 

@Newgrow31 For every 1000w it costs 36p to run per hour.

Say 500w x 12hrs = 6 kwh
6 kwh x 36p = £2.16p a day.


----------



## Newgrow31 (Dec 16, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've got my temp and humidity just nice between two dehumidifiers, the smaller one stays on and slows the rate of humidity rising + supplies heat, after it get above 63% the big one kicks in and drops it to 58% (20ltr iirc) that'll only continue to come on until the small one (12ltr iirc) can keep it around 60%.
> 
> @Newgrow31 For every 1000w it costs 36p to run per hour.
> 
> ...


I use a top up meter I was putting credit on every day when I had lights on..hence the need to go to leds


----------



## Leeski (Dec 16, 2022)

Ain’t just your lighting you need to be concerned about, in some cases hid lighting makes more sense than leds especially when it’s bastard freezing many peeps get there 600w ballasts out after bonfire night ….


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 16, 2022)

Leeski said:


> Ain’t just your lighting you need to be concerned about, in some cases hid lighting makes more sense than leds especially when it’s bastard freezing many peeps get there 600w ballasts out after bonfire night ….


I was just going to say mate, they're not cheaper to actually run.

What i don't put into lighting wattage i need to put into heater/dehumidifier it costs me more overall, partly humidity and part temperature, don't write off hid especially if it's for personal. @Newgrow31


----------



## Led79 (Dec 16, 2022)

conor c said:


> Was this the ruby red pheno as they called it i think the one nycd cut that was like a fruity thing rather than you know fuelly that maybe what your talking about mate?


Yep! Think it was grapefruit! It had EVERYTHING! Smell, taste, bag appeal, probably the smelliest weed ive ever encountered! We went to Dam around the same time (must of been very early 2000's) and they had pretty much the same cut in the coffee shops.. Really wish i was growing then!
I am tempted to grab a pack of Soma's NYCD and see if I can find anything similar but i dont like the thought of wasting space as the :standard: NYCD isn't that amazing imo. I did grow some Amherst Diesel which was really nice tbf but still not a patch on this cut!


----------



## Led79 (Dec 16, 2022)

I just picked up, supposedly a q of RS11 and a q of Mcflurry!

This is exactly why I need to get growing again, they are both decent smokes but look how much dust is in 1 bag and how small the buds are!

The other one is supposed to be RS11 hmmmm, looks and smells like cookies to me! tbf it has an extra layer to it than straight up cookies but it certainly ain't got no kush or pink guava in it!!

So hit and miss because the same dude had some banging scott og and mac1 not long ago!

It's not fun being at the bottom of the food chain!!

F#ck prohibition! Makes me mad when I see how America and Canada are living!

e2a - I cant upload the photo


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy Crimbo all, hope you and yours have a better year next year. Much lovings.


----------



## Leeski (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## conor c (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Lpt (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year guys!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year lads!


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year folks, it's a new page in the great adventure. 

Wishing everyone the best in 2023 and many dank harvests


----------



## Kushash (Dec 31, 2022)

From Las Vegas I just want to say WOW!
Best show of the year! You win!


----------



## Leeski (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year all


----------



## conor c (Jan 1, 2023)

Aye happy new year everyone


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 1, 2023)

I've been trimming away at my harvest over the last couple of days.


It's surprising how much material you/me can remove with a point.

Normally i trim a pound so slow its measured in days, using a point, omg the speed i can get through it is in a different league, i was averaging 150g per hour using a pointy thing.

Give it a try at least


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 2, 2023)

Liamp1603 said:


> Anyone a part of Bristol cannabis club ? It's the closest to me being in south wales Swansea is further than Bristol ? Tried emailing to become a member but you need to be referred by someone ?


You from Swansea dude ?


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 3, 2023)

Port Toilet.


----------



## Lemon king (Jan 3, 2023)

Star Dog said:


> Is everyone hibernating through this weather
> its been damn cold barely above -5c in the past week.
> 
> I cut and hung my crop yesterday
> ...


Never seen that before lol 

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Otto Flaure (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey I was wondering if there were any UK growers willing to help a US grower obtain a certain strain that isn't available to ship to the States? Of course I'll make it worth your time. I'm trying to purchase from Freedom Seeds but they don't ship to the US unfortunately :0(


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 5, 2023)

conor c said:


> Minus 8c here last few days tae mate tis bloody Baltic lol


Was freezing man! Got some nice pics tho


----------



## conor c (Jan 5, 2023)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Was freezing man! Got some nice pics tho
> 
> View attachment 5245136View attachment 5245137View attachment 5245138View attachment 5245139


Looks cracking mate nice one your north East aint you if i remember right im fae west coast/central myself was probably colder for you


----------



## conor c (Jan 5, 2023)

Otto Flaure said:


> Hey I was wondering if there were any UK growers willing to help a US grower obtain a certain strain that isn't available to ship to the States? Of course I'll make it worth your time. I'm trying to purchase from Freedom Seeds but they don't ship to the US unfortunately :0(


Why not get it via attitude or one of the big seedbanks/resellers that do ship to usa save yourself hassle? What strain you after


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 5, 2023)

conor c said:


> Looks cracking mate nice one your north East aint you if i remember right im fae west coast/central myself was probably colder for you


Aye was stunning man! Inch of frost over everything. Had some intense flooding recently as well. Just above the borders dude but grew up near Aviemore


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 5, 2023)

2022 turned out to be a good year for me in the garden.

I'm getting a fine collection together here now, bluchi, cheese dipz, glukie pie, king gelato, blueberry twist, og kush and gg#4.

I didnt intend to grow anything for a while at least but nah it doesn't sit right having nothing going.

3x star dream and 3x blueberry lemon shake up, just something to keep my hand in until summer


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Friday at 1:29 AM)

Star Dog said:


> 2022 turned out to be a good year for me in the garden.
> 
> I'm getting a fine collection together here now, bluchi, cheese dipz, glukie pie, king gelato, blueberry twist, og kush and gg#4.
> View attachment 5245362
> ...


Lovely selection dude! Bet they’re awesome smoke!

I’m waiting on some electrics to be finished then the tent is going up! First time in a few years I ain’t growing and it feels strange, don’t like it lol

I miss that blast of warmth during the winter when u open the tent. Actually keeps me sane during the 7 months of cold we get here lol


----------



## Lemon king (Yesterday at 2:13 AM)

Morning all! How goes it?


----------



## conor c (Yesterday at 7:58 AM)

Lemon king said:


> Morning all! How goes it?


No bad pal hows you mate ?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Yesterday at 8:24 PM)

Lemon king said:


> Morning all! How goes it?


Big fan of that bluchi mate, 5 star strain for sure and happy I acquired 2 packs!

The best two in the bunch, had an earl grey tea/bergamot aftertaste going on, amazing smoke and clearly bred well as the taste was consistent in all the plants, 8 I think.
Even the males smelt banging.
Top strain!!!


----------



## Star Dog (Yesterday at 9:06 PM)

I was going to hold off for a bit then run a crop of bluchi after it warmed up. 
I then decided I've got time to catch another test run and still have lots of time to do bluchi for a main summer crop.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Today at 1:42 AM)

rollajoint said:


> You from Swansea dude ?


No from up the valleys bristol is closer than Swansea to me I need to be referred for bristol I've spoke to them .... sorry for late reply I've been busy


----------



## Liamp1603 (Today at 1:45 AM)

Star Dog said:


> 2022 turned out to be a good year for me in the garden.
> 
> I'm getting a fine collection together here now, bluchi, cheese dipz, glukie pie, king gelato, blueberry twist, og kush and gg#4.
> View attachment 5245362
> ...


I haven't got anything going at the moment just keeping cuts alive till the summer I'm gna spread some wild plants around the valleys while walking my dogs and see how they fair ... when the time comes tho I've got some packs off solfire gardens I want to pop and some more ethos aswell I'm never gna get a big enough room for all the strains I wanna try


----------



## coreywebster (Today at 5:30 AM)

Star Dog said:


> I've been trimming away at my harvest over the last couple of days.
> View attachment 5243993
> View attachment 5243990View attachment 5243991
> It's surprising how much material you/me can remove with a point.
> ...


You ever tried a trimmer?

I've always been against them but someone i helped set up ages ago insisted I borrowed his easytrim. 

I have to say I'm impressed, no damage done, maybe a tiny bit less tight than my usual in the crevices.

Mind you I'm a wet trim guy so ...


----------



## coreywebster (Today at 5:32 AM)

SO NUTRICULTURE WHO MAKE WILMA SYSTEMS HAVE GONE BUST .

Apparently someone else is taking them over but for the time being they're like rocking horse shit..


----------

